# Allgemeiner Diskussionsthread zu Netzteilen



## Shi (12. Juni 2010)

Da mein Problem gelöst wurde, kann dieser Thread dazu genommen werden über NTs zu diskutieren ​


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Das Silverstone ist seht gut aber für deinen HTPC ein bischen überdimensioniert. 400 Watt sind mehr als ausreichend, bei einem Marken Hersteller würd sogar ein 350 Watt Teil reichen.


----------



## poiu (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Das ist wohl eins der schlechtesten die Silverstone anbietet 

eigentlich reichen in deinen falll 400W DIcke

rush power 400 bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cougar Power 400W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


aber nenn mal deinen Haupt PC (der in der SIG?)vielleicht ist es besser dort das BQT durch ein hochwertigeres zu ersetzten und das in denn kleinen zu verbauen


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Ich hab auch ein Silverstone und mus sagen bin mehr als zufrieden damit! Vor allem sind wir die günstigsten wenn ich das richtig sehe......

500W müssen es nicht sein, aber ist doch egal...vielleicht wirst du es mal brauchen, und dann müsstest du ein größeres holen...zudem ein 400er auch nicht viel günstiger wäre...von daher würde ich sagen NIMM ES.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Ich hatte mir echt geschworen mich aus dem NT Forum rauszuhalten das hab ich jetzt wieder davon. Poui bei dir und deinen Freunden Stefan Payne, Erzbaron, Quanti.... hören sich eure Aussagen immer so dramatisch an. Silverstone ist kein LC-Power oder änliche konsorten obwohl es sich bei euch immer so anhört. Shi was diese Leute damit sagen wollen ist eigentlilch das es für das gleiche Geld was besseres gibt, das ist alles. Schlecht ist nämlich ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff, also macht euch alle mal locker!!


----------



## Kaktus (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Auf das was Steffan oder Erzbaron in Bezug zu NTs sagen, würde ich nichts geben, die übertreiben so oder so extrem und haben ihre 2-3 Lieblingshersteler und schauen nie über den Rand. Grade nach dem ich hier irgendwo eine nette Diskussion zwischen Steffan und Soulpian sehen durfte, hat Steffan jede Glaubwürdigkeit verloren. So viel Stuß habe ich lange nicht mehr gelesen. 

Und was das Strider betrifft, es ist ein sehr gutes Netzteil das ich dem BeQuiet in jedem Fal vorziehen würde.


----------



## Stille (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

OT/
Die Meinungshoheit über dem Stamm(-tisch-)forum ist schwer erkämpft und nicht immer sachlich begründet.
/OT

Bei der Zusammenstellung kannst du das kleinste MarkenNT nehmen was du bekommst. Es stellt sich bei der Auswahl eher die Frage ob das NT das HTPC Gehäuse maßgeblich entlüften muss weil keine anderen Gehäuselüfter vorhanden sind (gute Temperatursteuerung) oder einfach nur leise sein soll.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir echt geschworen mich aus dem NT Forum rauszuhalten das hab ich jetzt wieder davon. Poui bei dir und deinen Freunden Stefan Payne, Erzbaron, Quanti.... hören sich eure Aussagen immer so dramatisch an. Silverstone ist kein LC-Power oder änliche konsorten obwohl es sich bei euch immer so anhört. Shi was diese Leute damit sagen wollen ist eigentlilch das es für das gleiche Geld was besseres gibt, das ist alles. Schlecht ist nämlich ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff, also macht euch alle mal locker!!


 
Aber wenn man ein besseres NT für den Preis bekommt, wieso dann das schlechtere nehmen?


----------



## Kaktus (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Und welches soll da wirklich besser in dieser Preisklasse sein? Das BeQuiet sicherlich nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Poiu hat doch schon zwei genannt.


----------



## Kaktus (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Das Rush Power ist technisch nicht besser, es bietet lediglich KM. Das Cougar, würde ich eher auf gleicher Augenhöhe sehen. Was an Cougar so toll sein soll, verstehe ich so oder so nicht. Lüfter die lauter sind als bei den meisten Top-Hersteller und die Technik ist auch nicht besser als bei vielen anderen. Persönlich, würde ich das Strider vorziehen, es ist leiser und nicht schlechter.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*



Shi schrieb:


> Hey wollte mal fragen ob dieses NT empfehlenswert is - soll in den HTPC


Nein, das ist nicht wirklich gut.
Lieber etwas anderes...

@Kaktus
Hast du auch Argumente für das was du sagst oder willst nur mal wieder Streit anfangen?!


Kaktus schrieb:


> Und was das Strider betrifft, es ist ein sehr gutes Netzteil das ich dem BeQuiet in jedem Fal vorziehen würde.


Ich nicht, würd (fast) jedes BQT DEM Silverstone vorziehen!


Kaktus schrieb:


> Und welches soll da wirklich besser in dieser Preisklasse sein? Das BeQuiet sicherlich nicht.


Warum denkst du, das das so ist?!
Hast du Belege dafür?

Und erzähl doch mal was über den Hersteller von diesem Silverstone...


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Wenn ich angucke, dass das Silverstone mit 500 Watt gerade mal 400 Watt auf der 12 Volt Schiene hat, dann ist das für mich zu wenig.
Das 400 Watt Cougar hat fast 400 Watt auf der 12 Volt Schiene.
Wieso also das Silverstone nehmen?


----------



## Erzbaron (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Auf das was Steffan oder Erzbaron in Bezug zu NTs sagen, würde ich nichts geben, die übertreiben so oder so extrem und haben ihre 2-3 Lieblingshersteler und schauen nie über den Rand. Grade nach dem ich hier irgendwo eine nette Diskussion zwischen Steffan und Soulpian sehen durfte, hat Steffan jede Glaubwürdigkeit verloren. So viel Stuß habe ich lange nicht mehr gelesen.
> 
> Und was das Strider betrifft, es ist ein sehr gutes Netzteil das ich dem BeQuiet in jedem Fal vorziehen würde.


 
Hmm, ich hab meinen Nick hier schon zwei mal gelesen und dabei hab ich mich zu dem Thema noch garnicht ausgelassen ... 

Welche 2-3 Lieblingshersteller empfehle ich denn immer? Ehrlich gesagt ist mir der Markenname auf dem Netzteil relativ egal ... was drin steckt ist viel spannender ... ´

Zum Thema, die Strider Essential sind ja noch recht neu und leider konnte ich grad auf die schnelle keine vernünftigen Tests finden ... aber gegen ein wirklich gutes Netzteil spricht schon die eher maue Effizienz (80plus Standart) und ob die Single 12V Rail jetzt wirklich der Bringer ist sei mal dahingestellt ... ich persönlich wäre versichtig ... aber ich hab ja keine Ahnung und empfehl immer nur meine 2-3 Lieblingshersteller 

BTT:

Wenn das PurePower in deinem Rechner ordentlich läuft lohnt es sich nicht wirklich das Ding in den HTPC zu verfrachten ... besorg dir für dein lieber ein kleines und effizienztes Netzteil ...

z. B. Seasonic S12II-330Bronze 330W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Sharkoon Rush Power C SHA-R400M 400W ATX 2.31 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


edit: uhhhh, das Seasonic und das Sharkoon Rush Power ohne KM hab ich auch schon häufiger vorgeschlagen .. tz ...


----------



## Kaktus (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

@Stefan Payne
Streit? Nein, im Grunde ist es mir egal was du schreibst. Ich kenne dich aus einigen Foren und aus einigen Diskussionen. Es ist Sinnfrei mit dir zu Diskutieren. Da werden Fakten abgestritten oder runter geredet (aber vorher erst mal hoch gespielt), es wird... ach, das kann ich mir auch jetzt sparen. Indirekt stehst du auf meiner Ignore Liste. Grade nach deiner Diskussion mit Soulpain bist du schlichtweg für mich ein Schwätzer. 

@Erzbaron
Sobald ein Name fällt der nicht unbedingt zur Topriege gehört, wird vn dir ebenfalls grundsätzlich nur noch extrem negatives raus gefeuert. Stark übertriebender Tobag. Grad wenn Steffan noch dabei ist, wird gleich mit gehetzt. 

@quantenslipstream
Zugegeben, ich mag Cougar einfach nicht (da bin ich wohl vor geprägt, sorry). Mir sind einfach die NTs nicht leise genug. TEchnisch kann ich gar nichts dagegen sagen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Also, ich hab bisher zwei Cougar verbaut, beide male das 550 Watt Modell mit KM und beide sind sehr leise.
Weiß also nicht genau, was du da kritisiert.
Man kann aber auch die OEM Version vom Cougar nehmen, das HEC.
Ob und wie sich die nun unterscheiden, weiß ich aber nicht (und nein, ich meine nicht die Farbe ).
Ein kleines Seasonic ist aber auch sehr gut.
Und ob man nun für den HTPC ein kleines NT nimmt oder es stärkeres und dann tauscht, ist jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Kaktus (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Wie gesagt, bei Cougar kann ich nicht wirklich objektiv sein. Die Marke ist mir persönlich einfach unsympathisch. Von daher... muss ich deinen Aussagen einfach glauben. Die ersten die ich mir in Tests angesehen habe waren eben nicht leise. Wobei ich recht empfindlich bin und alles ab 1 Sone als laut empfinde.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

@Kaktus
Wenn du mich schon ansprichst, *dann schreib gefälligst meinen Namen richtig!*
Und was ist bei der Diskussion mit Soulpain rausgekommen?!
Das ihm das Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis nicht interessiert und es ihm völlig egal ist und wieviel Leistung die +12V Leitung(en) gesamt haben?!

Und wenn ich jetzt gemein wär, würd ich noch erwähnen, das der soulpain ein Andyson F-Serie Gerät nicht von einem Enhance unterscheiden konnte...

Aber schön, dass du gegen einige Leute hetzt und dann solch einen Knaller ablässt:


Kaktus schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> Zugegeben, ich mag Cougar einfach nicht (da bin ich wohl vor geprägt, sorry). Mir sind einfach die NTs nicht leise genug. TEchnisch kann ich gar nichts dagegen sagen.



Oh und das ich High Power aka Sirtech nicht weiter traue als ich sie werfen kann, gerade mit einem Lowest Cost Design, kommt noch dazu.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, bei Cougar kann ich nicht wirklich objektiv sein.


 
Und ich frag mich wieso?
Selbst bei Xilence oder LC-Power kann ich objektiv sein. 



Kaktus schrieb:


> Von daher... muss ich deinen Aussagen einfach glauben. Die ersten die ich mir in Tests angesehen habe waren eben nicht leise. Wobei ich recht empfindlich bin und alles ab 1 Sone als laut empfinde.


 
Die letzten Tests bescheinigen dem Cougar aber einen gute Lärmbilanz (jo, klingt blöd, ich weiß).
Corsair ist in meinen Ohren lauter.
Das Arctic Fusion hatte ich mal unter Last gesehen und das war nicht mehr schön, sonst ist es recht leise.
Mein BeQuiet ist auch schon laut geworden, lag aber daran, dass ich eine Multi GPU Karte + Physx drinne hatte. 
Aber zusammengefasst kann man sagen, dass Markengeräte unter normalen Bedingungen eigentlich sehr leise sind.


----------



## Kaktus (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

@Stefan Payne
Wie gesagt, indirekt bist du ignoriert. Ich halte nichts von dir, aus sehr vielen Gründen Vor allem für deine überzogenheit und das du immer völlig übertreibst. Beispiele dafür sollen sich die Leute selbst suchen wenn es sie interessiert. Zumal das hier OT wird. Und ja, ich bin kein NT Spezialist, muss ich auch nicht sein. 

Und zum Cougar.... ich kann wenigstens eingestehen das ich bestimmte Marken einfach nicht mag, ohne auf diesen herum zu hacken und Blödsinn zu erzählen. 

Aber wie gesagt, für mich ist das Gespräch mit dir beendet. Und am Rande, Soulpain hat mehr mit NTs zu tun als du, und jeder macht mal einen Fehler, du hast ja auch genug gemacht in dem Gespräch, mehr als genug.

@quantenslipstream
Ich mag Couga nicht weil sie aus dem nichts kamen, gleich in den Himmel gelobt wurden, die anfängliche Lautstärke dabei völlig außen vor gelassen wurde ud am Ende, bei späteren Tests gezeigt wurde das diese auch nur mit Wasser kochen. Dazu kommt das Cougar eine Werbewelle ausgelöst hatte die mir einfach auf den Keks ging. Das wirkte auch mich alles gekauft, überdreht u.s.w.! Und so etwas mag ich einfach nicht. Es war alles völlig überzogen. Meine Meinung hat da nichts mit der Technik an sich zu tun, und ich würde auch nie sagen das sie schlecht sind, es ist für mich einfach ähnlich wie bei Enermax, gute NTs die gehypt sind. Und ich mag Hypes einfach nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Ist ja auch richtig, das die Geräte unter Last lauter werden, die Alternative wäre, dass die abfackeln, ein Punkt, den leider die meisten nicht sehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Und zum Cougar.... ich kann wenigstens eingestehen das ich bestimmte Marken einfach nicht mag, ohne auf diesen herum zu hacken und Blödsinn zu erzählen.


 
Und *genau das* kritisiere ich. 
Wenn du es nicht mags, es abstoßend findest und es deswegen nicht empfiehlst, dann ist das nicht objektiv und hat nichts mit dem Netzteil und dessen Fähigkeiten zu tun, sondern einzig damit, dass du etwas ablehnst, was nicht schlecht ist.
Aber um Empfehlungen abgeben zu können, *muss* man objektiv sein.


----------



## Kaktus (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

@quantenslipstream
Da hast du recht. Mein Fehler.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Ich finde auch einige Sachen nicht gut, oder lehne sie ab, aber ich empfehle es, wenn es darum geht, ob es sinnvoll ist.

Aber gerade bei Netzteilen ist es wichtig sich auszukennen, wenn man was empfehlen will und da muss man sich informieren.
Und ich hab Reviews über das Silverstone gelesen und muss sagen, dass einige hier schon richtig liegen (daher weiß ich auch, was es auf der 12 Volt Schiene leistet).
Und 400 Watt auf der 12 Volt Rail für ein 500 Watt Gerät ist echt zuwenig, da kann er für das gleiche Geld eben ein anderes NT nehmen und das Cougar ist da sehr gut, auch sehr leisen, wie viele Testberichte belegen.


----------



## Erzbaron (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @Erzbaron
> Sobald ein Name fällt der nicht unbedingt zur Topriege gehört, wird vn dir ebenfalls grundsätzlich nur noch extrem negatives raus gefeuert. Stark übertriebender Tobag. Grad wenn Steffan noch dabei ist, wird gleich mit gehetzt.


 
Sprichst du auf die Xilence Diskussion an? Wer gehört denn für dich zur "Top-Riege"? Coolermaster mit 1er guten Serie? Oder Sharkoon die ebenfalls nur 1ne brauchbare Serie (Rush Power) am Markt haben? Oder Super-Flower die das ganze Spektrum von Müll bis gut ausfüllen?

Ich habe NIEMALS eine Marke an sich schlecht gemacht, auch Xilence nicht ... aber wenn man nur Schrott oder überteuerte Mittelklasse am Markt hat muss man sich einfach Kritik gefallen lassen ... 

Oder meinst du etwas anderes? Gib mal Beispiele ...


----------



## Kaktus (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

@quantenslipstream
Das Sharkoon Rush hat beim 500W Model auch nur 360W auf der 12 Leitung. Das ist auch nicht grade die Welt. Selbst das alte BeQuiet E6 400W bietet hier 386W. Darauf würde ich jetzt nicht so sehr herum reiten oder als alleiniges Argument nehmen. Das Sharkoon 400W brint sogar nur 300W auf der 12V Leitung, genauso viel wie ein BeQuiet L7 350W. 

Und zum Cougar habe ich ja eingestanden das ich da nicht objektiv war. Tut mir leid. Ich wollte es nicht als schlecht hinstellen. 

Mich nervt es aber auch allgemein das man bei NTs mittlerweile auf zu viele Dinge schaut die am Ende keinen echten Unterschied machen für 90% er User. Da übertreiben sehr viele. Denn wenn man mal ehrlich ist, es gibt eine derart große Masse an guten NTs, das die Unterschiede zwischen ihnen nur sehr geringfügig sind. Diskussionen liegen hier oft auf einem derart hohem Niveau, das man oft übersieht das es im Grunde egal ist ob das eine NT 1% Effizienter ist, oder 20W mehr bietet oder nicht. Es sind nur noch Feinheiten. 

@Erzbaron
Unter anderem. Was ich bei dir schlimm finde, du hörst einen Namen wie z.B. LC oder Xilence und schreist dann quasi "Schrott, Rechner fackelt ab u.s.w." Was aber einfach überzogen ist. Die Hersteller haben durchaus brauchbare bis gute NTs am Markt, da muss man nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. Warum nicht normal und vernünftig argumentieren ohne die Lete gleich in Panik zu versetzen? Muss das sein? Nur weil einer ein LC im Rechner hat, heißt das nicht, der Recner könnte jeden Moment explodieren. Das man die NTs nicht voll belasten soll, ist meist klar, das Xilence mit einigen Modellen eigentlic eher den billigen OEM Markt anspricht anstatt den ambitionierten Nutzer, demnach hier ganz andere Anforderungen gestellt werden, ist auch klar. Super Flower bietet bei den stärkeren NTs durchaus gute NTs an die man kaufen kann. Aber auch hier im günstigen Segment viele Geräte anbietet die eben auch nur auf OEM ausgelegt sind und möglichst billig sein müssen. 
Kann man da nicht einfach ein bisschen differenzieren? Und mal die Panikmache weg lassen? Ich bin da in der Vergangenheit auch ähnlich gewesen, muss aber eingestehen das ich oft völlig übertrieben habe. Das macht manchen Usern einfach nur Angst, die eben wenig Durchblick haben und sich hier auf Aussagen verlassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Wenn sich einer so ein Netzteil kaufen will, dann muss man einschreiten, anders gehts nicht. 
Und guck dir mal die Kundenbewertung an.


----------



## Kaktus (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

@quantenslipstream
es geht mir nur darum das man eifnach oft überzogen reagiert. Das man so ein NT nicht empfehlen kann ist klar. Hat aber jemand ein extrem begrenztes Budget und will nur sein Office PC mit Onboard Grafik und einem billig Dualcore mit einer Festplatte betreiben, warum nicht. Die NTs funktionieren ja. Auch wenn ich sicherlich nicht so eines empfehlen würde 

Nur der allgemeine Trend, grundsätzlich extrem hochkarätige NTs zu empfehlen, auch wenn die Anforderungen oft nur sehr sehr gering sind, finde ich dann doch bedenklich. Da werden 600W NTs für fast 100€ empfohlen für Leute die einen mittelklassigen Rechner als X4 620 mit einer 5770 haben, wo es eigentlich ein 350-400W Nt auch tut, oder eben eines das eben nicht von einem Top Hersteller kommt dafür aber günstiger ist. 
Man streitet sich mittlerweile um Kondensatoren die in jedem Fall völig ausreichend sind für den Betrieb nur weil der eine Kondensatoren aus Japan hat und der andere aus Korea. Die Unterschiede sind da aber oft derart minimal das sie selbst im Grenzbereich nicht wirklich entscheidend sind und im Grenzbereich sollte man sein NT so oder so nicht betreiben.


----------



## Erzbaron (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Du verfolgst aber auch andere Unterforen und Threads? Es ist wohl nicht gerade selten das z. B. im Grafikkartenunterforum ein Problem geschildert wird welches im direkten Zusammenhang mit dem Netzteil steht ... und meistens sind das dann LC-Power Netzteile, Xilence Redwing, Rasurbo Gaming Series usw. ... oder aber auch mal Coolermaster eXtreme Power und ähnlicher Crap

Und ja, ein derart grottiges Netzteil kann den Rechner mal ganz locker abfackeln oder mit einer Spannungsspitze andere Teile grillen ... es gibt doch auch dieses nette Youtubevideo mit nem LC auf einem Prüfstand ... hab leider den Link grad nicht zur Hand ...

Was aber die OEM Markt Theorie angeht, die halte ich immernoch für VÖLLIGEN Blödsinn ... Hast du schonmal geschaut was die großen Komplett PC Hersteller (Dell, Acer, Medion usw.) in ihren Rechnern verbauen? Kein Xilence, LC oder ähnliches ... da kommen solide FSP, Delta und ähnliche zum Einsatz ... selbst in nem billigen Aldirechner findet man die ... DAS ist der wirkliche OEM Markt ... die Billigmodelle von Xilence und Co. findest du nur in schlecht zusammengestellten Billigrechnern ... guck doch zum Beispiel mal bei CSL Computer, die verbauen in ihrem Rechner den letzten Crap von "Maxsilent", mit unterirdischer Effizienz, einfach ans Gehäuse geklatschter PFC Drossel usw. ... (oder gegen massiven Aufpreis auch BQ!)

Neulichst hab ich auch festgestellt das selbst LC was "solides" am Markt hat ... nämlich eine Serie basierend auf URALTEN CWT PUC Design ... zu Preisen jenseits von Gut und Böse ... zwar alt und ineffizient aber brauchbar ... trotzdem nicht empfehlenswert ... 

Was ist also falsch an meinen Argumenten?


edit: Wer empfiehlt denn bitte bei nem "kleinen" Rechner ein 600W Netzteil? Am meisten wird hier zur Zeit aus preislichen Gründen das Rush Power empfohlen und wenns teurer sein darf das Antec True Power New 550W oder noch teurer das Anermax Modu87+ oder Seasonix X-Series ... abseits dieser Standartempfehlungen gibts aber auch oft genug spezielle ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> es geht mir nur darum das man eifnach oft überzogen reagiert. Das man so ein NT nicht empfehlen kann ist klar. Hat aber jemand ein extrem begrenztes Budget und will nur sein Office PC mit Onboard Grafik und einem billig Dualcore mit einer Festplatte betreiben, warum nicht. Die NTs funktionieren ja. Auch wenn ich sicherlich nicht so eines empfehlen würde


 
Du willst also allen ernstes einem User ein 20€ NT mit 500 Watt oder so empfehlen, weil der einen Office Rechner hat, der eh nur 100 Watt zieht und da kann dann so ein billig Netzteil eh nicht durchbrennen?  
Er sollte soviel Geld ausgeben, dass er ein effizientes NT bekommt, das modern ist.
So ein grottiger Schrott wie das verlinkte LC-Power ist alles andere als effizient.
Klar wird es halten, aber was macht er, wenn er mal doch eine GRaka kauft, so nach einem Jahr, es gibt Leute, die überlegen sich das und dann das Netzteil benutzt.
Was glaubst du, wie gut der auf das Forum hier zu sprechen ist, wenn das NT durchbrennt und seine Hardware mitnimmt? 



Kaktus schrieb:


> Nur der allgemeine Trend, grundsätzlich extrem hochkarätige NTs zu empfehlen, auch wenn die Anforderungen oft nur sehr sehr gering sind, finde ich dann doch bedenklich. Da werden 600W NTs für fast 100€ empfohlen für Leute die einen mittelklassigen Rechner als X4 620 mit einer 5770 haben, wo es eigentlich ein 350-400W Nt auch tut, oder eben eines das eben nicht von einem Top Hersteller kommt dafür aber günstiger ist.
> Man streitet sich mittlerweile um Kondensatoren die in jedem Fall völig ausreichend sind für den Betrieb nur weil der eine Kondensatoren aus Japan hat und der andere aus Korea. Die Unterschiede sind da aber oft derart minimal das sie selbst im Grenzbereich nicht wirklich entscheidend sind und im Grenzbereich sollte man sein NT so oder so nicht betreiben.


 
Wo werden die denn empfohlen? 
Wenn einer ein günstiges System haben will und 600€ Budget hat, dann empfiehlt keiner ein 100€ NT, das ist doch einleuchtend.
Da kommen dann die üblichen Verdächtigen rein und die kosten 50-60€
Aber das ist besser als ein 20€ NT reinzubauen, von dem man nicht weiß, ob es den nächsten Grafikkartenupgrade überleben wird.


----------



## Kaktus (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

@Erzbaron
Das mit dem OEM Markt stimmt schon, nur sind diese billig und schnell zusammen geschusterten Rechner eben auch OEM. Das passt schon. OEm ist eben OEM, gleich ob es brauchbare OEM Rechner sind oder eben billig Dinger die wirklich nur auf möglichst niedrigen Preis aus sind. Die funktionieren aber so wie sie zusammengestellt wurden auch ohne zu explodieren. Das können die sich gar nicht leisten. Nur steckt dann eben in einem Office Rechner ein, zumindest dem Namen nach, 550W NT. 

Hast du auch mal gesehen was die Leute meist versuchen mit den NTs zu betreiben? CF oder SLI sieht man da auch hin und wieder. Sicher sind einige NTs Schrott, aber ich kann auch versuchen ein starkes CF oder SLI System mit einem BeQiet L7 430W zu betreiben. Da falle ich aber auch ganz schnell auf die Nase. Man muss eben abwägen. 

Die QX Reihe von Xince ist nicht mal eine schlechte Reihe, derzeit etwas überteuert, sicher aber es zeigt das man nicht alles über einen Kamm Scheren muss, oder besser, kann. 

Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt das man jemanden die NTs empfehlen muss, nur argumentiert richtig und ohne Panik zu verbreiten. Nimm doch mal den Office Nutzer, oder jemand der eben keinen PC hat der viel Saft zieht. Z.b. Ein X3 435 mit einer 5670, 4GB Ram und einer Festplatte. Der Rechner verbraucht unter Last wohl keine 150W. Jetzt hat er ein LC mit 550W, warum nicht weiter verwenden. Man kann es einem nahelegen das er in Zukunft mal nach einem besseren NT Ausschau halten soll, weil das NT nicht der Hit ist. Ihn auch über die Effizienz aufklären und auch anmerken das er aber nicht auf die Idee kommen soll da eine 470GTX rein zu hauen, aber das NT würde problemlos reichen bei diesem System. 
Aber dann kommen einige eben mit den Kommentaren "Boah.. das der Recner noch nicht abgefackelt ist, ist ein Wunder". Muss das sein? Ich meine, kommt jemand mit einem Rechner ala i7 930 und einer 470GTX/5870 und will ein 550W LC, da würde ich auch dagegen Argumentieren, ihm nahe legen das dies gefährlich sein kann und dringend abraten weil.... (Argumente). Man muss eben differenzieren. 

Verstehst du worauf ich hinaus will? Ich will einfach erreichen das man mehr auf dem Boden bleibt, nicht überdreht oder den Leuten Angst macht. Das hilft den wenigsten.

@quantenslipstream
Nein, ich will kein 20€ NT empfehlen, aber man muss es einfach nicht übertreiben. Und ich habe hier schon gesehen das völlig überzogene NTs empfohlen werden. Persönlich sehe ich das L7 300W als billigstes Minimum das man derzeit kaufen kann. Nur wann brennen die NTs wirklich durch? Dann wenn sie überlastet werden oder stark am Limit laufen. Und wenn einer so ein NT geschenkt bekommt oder irgendwo noch liegen hat für so einen Minimal Rechner, warum nicht? Es ist kein Weltuntergang so ein NT zu verwenden wenn kaum Last anliegt. Das man natürlich sagen muss "Hey, die Effizienz ist aber sehr schlecht weil..... Erklärung" ist logisch. Ich will jetzt nicht so rüber kommen das man diese NTs empfehlen soll, nur muss man nicht derart heftig reagieren. Vernünftig wäre die bessere Lösung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Ein X3 435 mit einer 5670, 4GB Ram und einer Festplatte. Der Rechner verbraucht unter Last wohl keine 150W. Jetzt hat er ein LC mit 550W, warum nicht weiter verwenden. Man kann es einem nahelegen das er in Zukunft mal nach einem besseren NT Ausschau halten soll, weil das NT nicht der Hit ist. Ihn auch über die Effizienz aufklären und auch anmerken das er aber nicht auf die Idee kommen soll da eine 470GTX rein zu hauen, aber das NT würde problemlos reichen bei diesem System.
> Aber dann kommen einige eben mit den Kommentaren "Boah.. das der Recner noch nicht abgefackelt ist, ist ein Wunder". Muss das sein? Ich meine, kommt jemand mit einem Rechner ala i7 930 und einer 470GTX/5870 und will ein 550W LC, da würde ich auch dagegen Argumentieren, ihm nahe legen das dies gefährlich sein kann und dringend abraten weil.... (Argumente). Man muss eben differenzieren.


 
Wer sagt denn sowas?
Natürlich läuft sein System mit dem Netzteil, hat es auch und bleibt auch so, aber meist fragen dann die Leute nach, ob sie eine Graka wie eine 5850 auch einbauen können oder erwähnen das NT erst nach dem dritten Mal nachfragen und dann kommen halt Kommentare wie "_entsorgt aber das NT vorher_" und so.
Und das ist verständlich.
Aber keiner sagt, scheiß _es aus deinem Office System raus, das brennt gleich ab_.



Kaktus schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> Nein, ich will kein 20€ NT empfehlen, aber man muss es einfach nicht übertreiben. Und ich habe hier schon gesehen das völlig überzogene NTs empfohlen werden. Persönlich sehe ich das L7 300W als billigstes Minimum das man derzeit kaufen kann. Nur wann brennen die NTs wirklich durch? Dann wenn sie überlastet werden oder stark am Limit laufen. Und wenn einer so ein NT geschenkt bekommt oder irgendwo noch liegen hat für so einen Minimal Rechner, warum nicht? Es ist kein Weltuntergang so ein NT zu verwenden wenn kaum Last anliegt. Das man natürlich sagen muss "Hey, die Effizienz ist aber sehr schlecht weil..... Erklärung" ist logisch. Ich will jetzt nicht so rüber kommen das man diese NTs empfehlen soll, nur muss man nicht derart heftig reagieren. Vernünftig wäre die bessere Lösung.


 
Es geht in erster Linie um Aufklärung, das ist jedenfalls mein Anliegen.
Klar reicht ein 350 Watt System für ein Office System oder eins mit einer kleinen GraKa, benutze ich ja auch.
Aber man muss den Leuten vermitteln, wieso ein 600 Watt LC-Power für 30€ nicht für eine 5870/470 nicht geeignet ist, weil eben die 600 Watt nur auf dem Aufkleber exisitieren.


----------



## Kaktus (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

@quantenslipstream
Aber genau das "Aber keiner sagt, scheiß es aus deinem Office System raus, das brennt gleich ab. " kommt von vielen. Darum geht es mir. Es kommt mittlerweile, nicht nur in diesem Forum, auch in anderen, exakt dieses Argument sobald, und egal um was es eigentlich geht, die Namen Xilence, LC, Rasurbo u.s.w. auftauchen. Ohne mal zu schauen um was es geht. Ohne auch zu sehen das Super Flower und Xilence auch brauchbare NTs am Markt haben. Es wird gar nicht geschaut, es wird gleich rein geknallt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Keine Ahnung, was du genau meinst, hast du Beispiele?

Wenn einer so ein System laufen hat und darin ein Xilence werkelt, das mit einer 8800GT keine Probleme hat. Er sich aber nun eine 5770 kaufen will, dann kommt der Spruch, dass das NT nicht so der Hit ist, aber es laufen wird, weils mit der 8800GT auch schon lief.
Und dass es sich mal ein besseres kaufen sollte, aber niemand sagt, dass das System mit der 5770 abbrennen wird oder dass er schweine Glück hatte, dass seine Bude noch nicht ausgebrannt ist.
Denn solche Sprüche sind einfach Fehl am Platz. Sachlichkeit und Argumentation ist wichtig, nur darüber kann man die Leute dazu bewegen sich gute NTs zu kaufen.


----------



## Kaktus (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Na komm, du hast über 22.000 Beiträge und du willst mir sagen das dir solche Dinger noch nicht aufgefallen sind? Blendest du das aus, oder überliest du es schon einfach? Ich habe jetzt keine Beisiele parat, aber wenn du willst, gebe ich dir jedes mal wen ich etwas sehe in Zukunft einen Link.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Ich lese die Beiträge von Stefan nur noch sporadisch. 
Liegt aber eher daran, dass er nur noch selten aktiv ist.
Aber so sehr, wie du das jetzt beschreibst, ist mir das nicht aufgefallen, aber du kannst mir sehr gerne Beispiele geben.

Ich erinnere mich aber sehr gerne an diesen thread hier. KLICK
Tronje eben....


----------



## Erzbaron (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach ist der eigentliche OEM Markt auf die großen Hersteller beschränkt, alles was ein kleiner "Händler" anbietet geht schon mehr in die Richtung Retail ... 

eine kurze Vorabinfo, ich bin selber Händler und Servicedienstleister im Bereich PCs, zwar nur nebenberuflich aber durch meine Hände werden im Jahr locker 100 Rechner gebaut vom stromsparenden Office Rechner bis zur High End Game Maschine oder auch mal was spezielleres

Ich habe gerade jetzt in diesem Moment einen Rechner vor mir von meiner "Lieblingsfirma" CSL Computer, ganz genau dieses Modell https://www.csl-computer.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=2610&cPath=5_118&pl=st_2of4

Der gehört einem Kollegen von mir dem mein Angebot zu teuer war ... Als ich die Kiste aufgemacht habe ist mir als allererstes dieses wahrhaft tolle "Maxsilent" Netzteil aufgefallen ... 2x 80mm Lüfter habe ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr gesehen ... ein Blick durch die Lüftergitter hat mir gezeigt das die PFC Drossel auch einfach mit Kabeln angelötet und ans Gehäuse geschraubt wurde ... schrecklich  Die Fehlerbeschreibung ist, der Rechner geht schon bei geringer Last (in diesem Falle WOW) einfach aus oder wird unerträglich langsam ... Tjaaa, mal kurz mein privates Silent Pro M500 eingebaut und voila ... bin grad gute 5 Stunden durch Azeroth gestiefelt ... Der Rechner geht Montag komplett zurück, zum Glück sind wir noch innerhalb der 14 Tage Widerrufsfrist und ich darf mich nun auslassen meinem Kollegen etwas zusammenschrauben zu dürfen ... für 500€ wirds auf jeden Falls ein AMD Rechner mit nem 500W Sharkoon Rush Power ohne KM ...

Aber wer schon ein Officerechner am besten ohne GPU mit nem 550W Netzteil bestückt ist für mich schon unseriös ... der Rechner wird ohne Updates NIEMALS eine annähernde 50% Auslastung (und damit eine noch unterirdischere Effizienz) erzeugen und so vermeidet man dann Reklamationen ... pff, ich besorg dann lieber ein schönes effizientes Seasonic mit 330W und 80plus Bronze oder auch mal ein PurePower L7 ... wobei ich wegen den auch schon einige Reklamationen hatte (Spulenfiepen) ... deswegen setz ich meist auf das kleine Rush Power ohne KM oder wenns etwas teurer sein darf das Cougar Power 400W ... 

Meine Reklamationsrate liegt übrigens bei fast 0 ... wenn die Kiste einmal läuft dann läuft sie auch richtig


----------



## Kaktus (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Wenn ich in Zukunft welche sehe, gerne. Ist ja nicht täglich. 

Ich finde es generell nur sehr schlimm wie arg bei NTs darum gefochten wird was sie taugen und was nicht. Auch bei NTs die kaum Unterschiede aufweisen, wird oft ewig herum Argumentiert, anstatt einfach zu sagen "Hey, sind beide gut, das eine ist da ein bisschen besser, das andere eben da". Gilt aber auch bei anderen Komponenten. Das nutzt einfach vielen nichts.

@Erzbaron
Es gibt solche und solche. OEM ist für mich alles was Komplettrechner ist. Um es mal grob auszudrücken (ist nicht 100% richtig, ich weiß). In deinem Beschriebenen Fall hätte ich den Rechner zurück gegeben. Im Regelfall tritt das Problem nicht auf. Allgemein sind die NTs so verbaut das sie grade so reichen. Spieraum ist da natürlich nicht mehr vorhanden, aber da sollte jeder Kunde selbst wissen das zwei nahezu identische Rechner mit großen Preisunterschieden beim günstigeren Modell irgendwas schlechter sein muss. Zumindest meisten. 

Ich habe früher selbst als C-Techniker gearbeitet und war auch im Verkauf (lange her) und es gibt immer schwarze Schafe. Früher war es Medion, die haben sich ja etwas gebessert, heute sind es andere Firmen. Sollte man nicht übergreifend nehmen. Ich hatte mit NTs auch schon zu kämpfen, allerdings mus ich eingestehen das hier eigentlich die Kunden aus Unwissenheit einfach Mist bauen. Ein damals gutes BeQuiet 1.3 mit 350W und dann eine 4890 mit X4 940 dran hängen und noch zu übertakten. "Warum ist das NT zu schwach, es ist doch ein BEQuiet"


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Geiler Rechner. 
Nervig ist, dass man nur so merkwürdige NTs auswählen kann, die so gar nicht dazu passen. 

Nun ja, aber was nützt das, wenn Xilence jetzt mal eins anbietet, das einigermaßen brauchbar ist, aber eben dann teurer angeboten wird als die Konkurrenz, die besser ist?


----------



## Erzbaron (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

@ Kaktus

Es ist ja gerade so, selbst kleine Unterschiede bei Netzteilen können für den User schon große Auswirkungen haben ... aber leider merkt der User davon nicht wirklich was ... Kleine Effizenzunterschiede schlagen sich in der Stromrechnung nieder (Bsp. Officerechner >> lange tägliche Laufzeit + große Anzahl = beachtenswerte Ersparnis im Jahr) oder stabile Spannungen bei empfindlichen Komponenten (Grafikkarten ...), leise Lüfter sind auch immerwieder ein gern gebrachtes Argument aber recht leicht zu erreichen.

Wichtig ist aber auch das Spannungsverhalten bei unterschiedlichen Lasten ... quasi die Königsdisziplin ... fast alle Netzteile haben deutlich stärkere Spannungsschwankungen bei 100% Last als bei 50% ... und bei Bedarfsspitzen kann das schon zum Ausfall führen ... meist wird das dann auf zu wenig Watt geschoben ... was ja auch grundsätzlich richtig ist aber kleine Lastspitzen sollte ein GUTES Netzteil kommentarlos schlucken können ... 

Ein nächster Punkt ist aber auch die Lastverteilung, die 3,3 und 5V Rail haben heutzutage kaum noch eine Bedeutung... grad mal Festplatten, DVD Brenner usw. ziehen noch ein paar W ... Genau deswegen wurde die DC-to-DC Technologie eingeführt bei der die Spannung nur noch aus einem Transformator kommt und die kleinen Spannungen einfach per VRM von 12V runterreguliert werden ...


----------



## Kaktus (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

@Erzbaron
Du musst mich sicherlich nicht über NTs aufklären. Zumal ein NT niemals in den Bereich 110% Last kommen sollte, zumindest nicht länger als ein kurzer Peakwert.  
Und ob man z.B. ein Sharkoon Rush oder ein Cugar hat, was ist da der entscheidende Unterschied für den User der hier im Forum herum geistert (mal die reine 12V Leistung außen vor gelassen). Gibt es da wirklich etwas relevantes für den User? 

Du kannst nicht eine Firma die 30 Office Rechner bestellt mit dem User hier vergleichen. Wer zu Hause 1-2 Rechner hat, und diese laufen in der Regel sicher nicht 8 Stunden am Tag, macht ein Effizienzunterscied von weniger als 5% keine 5€ im Jahr aus (gab doch da so einen kleine Tabele von PCGH). Hier verstehe ich den Run auf die Gold NTs nicht so ganz. Der Aufpreis gegenüber Silber NTs ist enorm, bringt aber kaum praktische Einsparungen. Im Gegenteil, eigentlich rechnen sich dieser Aufpreis gar nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Hier verstehe ich den Run auf die Gold NTs nicht so ganz. Der Aufpreis gegenüber Silber NTs ist enorm, bringt aber kaum praktische Einsparungen. Im Gegenteil, eigentlich rechnen sich dieser Aufpreis gar nicht.


 
Ich auch nicht so.
Ein Gold Netzteil würde mir 150€ kosten. Da ich es aber nur im Gaming Rechner einsetzen kann (Gold Netzteil mit 300 Watt kenne ich jetzt nicht so) und der gerade mal 3x die Woche läuft, müsste ich es 10-14 Jahre benutzen (je nach Stromkostensteigerung), damit ich den Mehrpreis über die Stromkosten wieder reinbekomme.
Und wer benutzt ein NT 14 Jahre lang?


----------



## Erzbaron (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Sharkoon Rush Power 500W vs. Cougar CM 550? Diesen Contest gewinnt ganz klar das Cougar, schon ganz allein durch die Tatsache der höheren Effizienz und der stärkeren 12V Rail ... Macht das einen Unterschied? Sehr wohl ...

Wenn der User jetzt aber sagt das nicht mehr wie 60€ für das Netzteil drin sind gewinnt das Sharkoon Rush Power ganz einfach aus dem Grund weil es für den Preis nix besseres gibt ... Und das ist der ausschlaggebende Punkt im Netzteilbereich, das Preis- Leistungsverhältnis, wenn du zum gleichen Preis einen Astra oder einen Golf bekommst nimmst du (ohne Fan vor irgendeinem zu sein) das Auto wo du einfach mehr fürs gleiche Geld bekommst, sei es Ausstattung, sei es der bessere Verbrauch usw. ... 

Was 80plus Gold Netzteile angeht, das muss jeder selber wissen ... wobei der Aufpreis von 80plus Bronze zu 80plus Gold im Bereich um 500W grad mal knapp 35€ beträgt (Antec True Power New 550W vs. Enermax Modu87+ 500W), bei mehr Ausgangsleistung sinkt der Unterschied sogar noch ... ob sichs lohnt oder nicht muss jeder für sích selbst entscheiden ... ich persönlich sage JA! denn ein gutes Netzteil kann man locker 5 Jahre nutzen ... und bei tägliches Beanspruchnung hat sich das dann gerechnet


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Sofern das Gold NT nicht zuvor wegplatzt.


----------



## Erzbaron (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sofern das Gold NT nicht zuvor wegplatzt.


 
Stört nicht, bei Enermax gibts 5 Jahre Garantie


----------



## Kaktus (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Äh, nein, mal abgesehen davon das ich knapp 30€ für das Cougar mehr zahlen würde und daher ein lar besseres NT verlangen kann, ging es mir um einen Vergleich im selben Preissegment, oder der selben Leistungsklasse (ähnliche 12V Leitungen). In diesem Fall das Sharkoon 500W gegen das Cogar 400W. Hier sind die Unterschiede gering bis unerheblich. In der Praxis merkt der Nutzer keinen Unterschied. Und die Effizienzunterschiede sind derart gering das sie bei der Stomrechnung nicht mal unter "ferner liefen" auftauen würde. Wie gesagt, 5% Effizienz Unterschied machen bei einem Rechne der 200W verbraucht ca. 5-6€ im Jahr aus WENN der Rechner 8 Stunden am Tag und 365Tage lang läuft. 

Und generell bis 60€ gibts da noch die BeQuiet L7, die eine ähnlcihe Technik wie das Sharkoon haben, das AC 550R und noch ein paar die ähnliche Technik haben und nicht schlechter sondern auch teils besser sind. Vorteil Sharkoon ist hier lediglich KM. 

Effizienz hin oder her, es rechnet sich kaum. Zwischen einem Gold und Silber muss man enorm viel drauf legen und am Ende muss man das NT jeden Tag mindestens 8 Stunden laufen lassen und auch dann lohnt es sich meist erst nach mehrjähriger Benutzung. Und wir reden hier nicht von 2-3 Jahren sondern länger. In Anbetracht das NTs mit der Zeit nachlassen... uninteressant.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Bist du sicher, dass das nicht Gewährleistung ist?


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Könnt ihr nicht in einem Diskussions Thread oder so weiter diskutieren?
Eure Diskussion geht nun schon 4 Seiten.
Shi wollte doch nur wissen ob dass NT gut ist...

Schlecht ist es sicherlich nicht , im Prinzip kannst du aber alle Vorschläge die auf den ersten Seiten gennant wurden nehmen.
Ich würde allerdings zu diesem hier raten:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! Pure Power 350 Watt / BQT L7
350 W reichen für das Sys , Du könntest auch über Corsair nachdenken.
Ich nutze z.B das Corsair CMPSU 400W gutes Allround NT für Mittelklasse PC´s.


----------



## Erzbaron (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

@ Kaktus

Also das die Pure Power vergleichbare Technik wie das Rush Power oder das AC Fusion 550R halte ich mal für sehr weit hergeholt ... 

Die Pure Power haben halt das Problem der enormen Serienstreuung, manche Fiepen, einige haben klackernde Lüfter usw. ... grundsätzlich sind das 300 und das 350W Modell aber ok ... die größeren leiden NOCH stärker unter dem fiepen weil die Bauteile einfach nicht für derartige Leistungen ausgelegt sind ...

Das Arctic Cooling Fusion ist echt gut, hatte es ja selbst auch mal, allerdings hat es das Problem das die 12V Rail für ein 500W Netzteil recht schwachbrüstig ist ... aber Effizienz und Lautstärke und vorallem der Preis holen da schon einiges raus

Die Rush Power sind ganz ok, gute und saubere Verarbeitung (Enhance halt), KM zu einem enorm günstigen Preis oder halt ne etwas bessere Effizienz ... ("C" Variante)

Und ein GUTES Netzteil lässt nicht schon nach 2-3 Jahren nach ... da macht sich dann die Wertigkeit der Bauteile bemerkbar ... zum Beispiel die Enermax Libertys der ersten Generation sind heute noch ok und schon gute 5 Jahre alt ...

@ Quanti

Nope, Enermax garantiert ... gibt sogar sone tolle Garantiekarte dazu ^^^

@ ATI-Maniac93

recht hast du ... 

@ all

Ich sehe die Diskussion als beendet an, aber wenn jemand nen Diskussionsthread eröffnet bin ich gern wieder dabei ...


----------



## Shi (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Schön dass sich mein Thread derart lebhaft entwickelt hat 

Aber ich überleg mir einfach das NT das ich noch rumliegen hab (Delta Electronics 350W von 2007, 1xPCIe) für den HTPC zu verwenden und den Lüfter gegen einen leiseren zu tauschen (leise soll der PC nämlich auf jeden Fall sein!)
Was haltet ihr davon?
Sonst tendier ich auch zum BQ PP 350W L7 oder zum Sharkoon Rush Power C SHA-R400M
Edit: Sonst gibt's bei K+M auch noch das http://www.kmelektronik.de/shop/index.php?id=27&page=2


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Diskussion als beendet an, aber wenn jemand nen Diskussionsthread eröffnet bin ich gern wieder dabei ...




Es sollte wirklich ein [Netzteil] Diskussionsthread eröffnet werden!


----------



## Kaktus (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Beim Pure Power hab ich sicher etwas übertrieben, da würde ich, außer dem 300 und 350W NT auch nicht unbedingt die Stärkeren nehmen. 

Und ansonsten, stimme ich dir diesmal voll zu.

ATi-Maniac93 hat aber auch recht, entweder verschieben wir das hier, oder beenden es. Irgednwo treffen wir eh wieder aufeinander und sind uns uneinig, aber vielleicht klappts dann besser mit der Argumentation. Am Ende hats ja jetzt auch geklappt.


----------



## Erzbaron (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Hmm ... ich bin kein großer Fan davon Lüfter bei Netzteilen zu tauschen deswegen rate ich zum Neukauf (schon aus Gesundheitsgründen) ... und dann eher zum Sharkoon C, die Problemchen der PurePower L7 hab ich ja oben schon gepostet ...

@ Kaktus

Schön das du diesmal meiner Meinung bist ... wir haben uns ja früher im alten PCG Forum schonimmer gut verstanden ^^ Worum es mir aber eigentlich ging ist das du mich ganz am Anfang durchaus angegriffen hast mit deiner Argumentation ... ich möchte einfach das du es nachvollziehen kannst warum ich bestimmte Netzteile empfehle und andere widerum nicht ... Das hat nichts mit bestimmten Marken zu tun sondern immer mit dem Gegenwert den ich für Kohle bekomme ... ansonsten bin ich auch für nen Diskussionsthread ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Lüfter beim NT tauschen ist immer so eine Sache. Ich würde das nicht machen.
Das Rush ist OK und dein Link geht bei mir nicht.


----------



## Shi (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Hmm der Link ist ein Enermax Liberty 400W mit KM was es bei K&M für ca. 43€ als Retourware gibt!


----------



## Kaktus (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Wenn ich das richtig sehe,sind das die ganz alten Liberty. Würde ich nicht mehr nehmen. Auch wenn diese nicht schlecht sind, technisch sind diese nicht mehr aktuell.


----------



## Erzbaron (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*



Shi schrieb:


> Hmm der Link ist ein Enermax Liberty 400W mit KM was es bei K&M für ca. 43€ als Retourware gibt!


 
Das ist die alte Serie ... außerdem nur 1 Jahr Gewährleistung ... ich würds nicht nehmen

edit:

Schonwieder sind wir uns einig Kaktus ... wir kommen irgendwann nochmal auf den selben Nenner ^^


----------



## Kaktus (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Schonwieder sind wir uns einig Kaktus ... wir kommen irgendwann nochmal auf den selben Nenner ^^



 Warten wir es ab. Dauert vielleicht nicht mehr lange und es wird wieder so enden  Aber hoffen wir nicht


----------



## Erzbaron (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Warten wir es ab. Dauert vielleicht nicht mehr lange und es wird wieder so enden  Aber hoffen wir nicht


 
Solange es sachlich bleibt und nicht wieder irgendwelche Vorwürfe kommen bin ich gerne zu Diskussionen bereit ...


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn sich einer so ein Netzteil kaufen will, dann muss man einschreiten, anders gehts nicht.
> Und guck dir mal die Kundenbewertung an.



Das Problem an dem Teil ist, dass man nicht weiß, was *wirklich drin steckt*.
OK, Huntkey vermutlich, aber ists für 250W, 300 oder gar 350W bestückt?
Und dazu die nicht vorhandenen Schutzmaßnahmen, die das Netzteil vor Überlast schützen, damit es eben nicht abfackelt...

Und sorry: aber wer so einen Schrott empfiehlt, der hat echt 0 Plan und weiß echt nicht, was er da für einen Mist gemacht hat!
Und bei dem 'für einen Office Rechner reichts' Müll kann ich auch nicht mehr hören!

Warum schaut man nicht einfach beim Geizhals, was es da von Originalherstellern billig gibt?!
Damit mein ich jetzt hauptsächlich Seasonic und Fortron!

Und an den Herren Kaktus:
Nennen Sie mir doch mal ein paar Gründe, warum man das vom Quantum verlinkte, qualitativ minderwertige Gerät denen vorziehen sollte:
Seasonic in Netzteile & USV/Netzteile Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
FSP Fortron/Source SAGA II 350W ATX 2.0 (PPA3502200) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
FSP Fortron/Source FSP350-60APN 350W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
FSP Fortron/Source FSP350-60HLN 350W ATX 2.01 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
be quiet Pure Power 300W ATX 2.3 (L7-300W/BN103) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Antec Basiq BP350, 350W ATX 2.01 (0761345-06350-0) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gibt da noch ein paar Chieftecs mit GPS und DPS Bezeichnung, die kann man auch jederzeit kaufen, wenn man sie günstig bekommen würde...


Erzbaron schrieb:


> Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach ist der eigentliche OEM Markt auf die großen Hersteller beschränkt, alles was ein kleiner "Händler" anbietet geht schon mehr in die Richtung Retail ...


Das sehe ich auch so.
OEM heißt auch Original Equipment Manufacturer, also ein Hersteller.


Der Punkt ist aber, das dem großen Kistenschieber (Dell usw) es nicht egal ist, wenn das Netzteil die gesamte Hardware brät, dem kleinen Hinterhofschrauber aber schon, denn alles was er machen muss, sind ein paar kaputte Dinge an die Hersteller zurück zu senden (bzw im besten Falle schickt der nur ein Paket, nämlich an den Distributor), so dass dem das ralle ist, wenn mal ein NT den Rechner killt...


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Und generell bis 60€ gibts da noch die BeQuiet L7, die eine ähnlcihe Technik wie das Sharkoon haben


*facepalm*
Nicht mal annähernd.
Die Tagan Superrock wären mit den Sharkoon Rush Powers vergleichbar.

Die Pures sind von einem ganz anderen Hersteller und auch etwas anders aufgebaut, einzig das beide strom liefern und Gruppenreguliert sind, haben sie gemein...




Kaktus schrieb:


> das AC 550R


...das mir wegen dem Lüfter einmal sehr gut, zum anderen aber überhaupt nicht gefällt.
Sicheheitstechnisch ist das nämlich 'ne Katastrophe, dazu noch die recht kurzen Kabel.
Aus dem Grunde empfehle ich das nur sehr selten...



Kaktus schrieb:


> und noch ein paar die ähnliche Technik haben und nicht schlechter sondern auch teils besser sind. Vorteil Sharkoon ist hier lediglich KM.


Ach und welche wären das deiner Meinung nach?!
Und hast auch Belege, das die besser wären?!

Also ich seh da ehrlich gesagt nicht allzu viel, das preislich mit den Rush Powern konkuriert und dabei auch noch was taugt...


----------



## Kaktus (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

@Stefan Payne
Ich diskutiere nicht mit dir. Das ist mein Fazit aus 3 Jahren in einigen Foren mit dir. Es ist Sinnlos. Denn wenn dir mal Argumente ausgehen, bist du einfach weg. Wenn du mal Mist erzählst, gestehst du den Fehler nicht ein, sondern lenkst ab. U.s.w.!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Würde mich jetzt aber trotzdem interessieren, was du dazu sagst.

Wieso ist das Arctic plötzlich schlecht?
Haben die irgendwas geändert oder ist es nur jetzt aufgefallen?
Wenn dann aber reichlich spät, würde ich mal sagen. 
Mirt gefiel es eh nie sehr gut, weil es unter Last doch recht laut wird.


----------



## Erzbaron (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Das Fusion hat zum Beispiel keinen wirklich funktionierenden Überhitzungsschutz sowie keinen Über- und Unterspannungsschutz auf der Primärseite ... irgendwo musste halt gespart werden um den aktuellen Preis von unter 50€ zu erzielen ... im Bereich der Sicherheit widerum ist das Sharkoon Rush Power sehr stark ...

Das Fusion ist immernoch sehr gut ... aber im Vergleich zum Rush Power würde ich letzteres immernoch vorziehen ... oder 15€ mehr investieren um das nochmal besserere Silent Pro zu kaufen ... oder halt nochmal 15€ (nun sind schon 30 ^^) für das Antec True Power New ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> ... oder halt nochmal 15€ (nun sind schon 30 ^^) für das Antec True Power New ...


 
... und dann noch mal 30€ rauskloppen für das Enermax....


----------



## Shi (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*

Moment ich nenn den Thread mal um


----------



## Erzbaron (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*



Shi schrieb:


> Moment ich nenn den Thread mal um


 
DANKESCHÖN!!!  nun sind wir wenigstens wieder ontopic ^^


----------



## poiu (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ... und dann noch mal 30€ rauskloppen für das Enermax....



und dann nochmal 30€ drauf für das seasonic X 

man bekommt halt wüfür man bezahlt, auch bei LC Power


wie ich grade feststellen musste hab ich eine kleine Diskussion Lawine vom zaun gebrochen. 

warum ich das SIlverstone nicht gut finde, es ist einfach nicht zeitgemäß,, es ist nicht super schlecht aber für denn Preis gibt es halt besseres.
Eigentlich wollte ich mal auf das ST50EF (+) hinweisen, das deutlich teurer ist, aber da der TE  kein 500W braucht hab ich das dann weggelassen.

das hab ich wegen denn Preis nicht mehr erwähnt 
SilverStone Element ST40EF, 400W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Silverstone lässt halt bei vielen Herstellern bauen dadurch haben die kein einheitliches Bild.

nebenbei hat grade ein bekannter genau mit dem Strider hier Probleme!

@hulkhardy1 du übertreibst auch gerne oder, ich hab nur von diesem NT gesprochen und gesagt das es wohl *das* schlechteste ist das Silverstone anbietet, damit hab ich nicht die komplette Serie gemeint!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich meinte ja nur das "schlecht" ein relativer Begriff ist. Du kannst ja aucht drei verschiedene Porsche nebeneinander stellen und zwei als gut bezeichnen und einen als schlecht. Was heißt das im entefeckt das der den du als schlecht bezeichnest schrott ist! Sicher nicht und darum geht es mir.

Ich hab auch ne Informations Elektroniker Ausbildung gemacht, gut nur ein Jahr, dennoch reicht es um zu erkennen was schrott ist oder nicht und das Silverstone ist gut bis sehr gut. Wenn du dir dann noch durchliest für was er das NT benötigt, ist es für Ihn wirklich hervorragent geeignet. Ob du jetzt auf der 12 Volt Schiene 400 oder 425 Watt hast ist doch völlig unerheblich. Genau das ist es was ihr nicht verstehen wollt, das man mit Kanonen nicht auf Spatzen schießt, das ist alles was ich sagen wollte.


----------



## poiu (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich versteh nicht warum du dich an dem Silverstone so aufziehst, es ist nun mal eins der schlechteren die Siverstone bietet und es gibt bessere alternativen!

Außerdem war es für seinen PC sowieso überdimensioniert 



> für was er das NT benötigt, ist es für Ihn wirklich hervorragent geeignet



eben nicht, ein 400W reicht da vollkommen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich meinte ja nur das "schlecht" ein relativer Begriff ist.


Nein, eigentlich nicht.
Zumal es auch sehr viel Schrott auf dem Markt gibt (Schrott = erfüllt die Spezifikationen nicht), auch von Namhaften/bekannten Herstellern!



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Du kannst ja aucht drei verschiedene Porsche nebeneinander stellen und zwei als gut bezeichnen und einen als schlecht.


Falscher vergleich, denk noch mal drüber nach und dann siehsts auch.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Was heißt das im entefeckt das der den du als schlecht bezeichnest schrott ist! Sicher nicht und darum geht es mir.


1. heißts Endeffekt, 2. wurd gesagt, dass man hier der Plattform nicht wirklich traut, poiu hat ja schon gesagt, das ein Bekannter mit eben diesem Netzteil Probleme hat, was mich auch nicht weiter verwundert...



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ne Informations Elektroniker Ausbildung gemacht, gut nur ein Jahr, dennoch reicht es um zu erkennen was schrott ist oder nicht und das Silverstone ist gut bis sehr gut.


Nein, das reichts eben nicht!
Denn du kannst einem Netzteil nur schwer ansehen, obs Schrott ist oder obs gut ist, dazu mussts schon an eine aktive Last hängen.

Es sind auch schon recht "große Namen" durchgefallen, andersrum haben auch Hersteller, von denen mans eher nicht erwarten würde (*hust*, Huntkey, *hust*) Produkte abgeliefert, die bei 100% Last nicht explodieren, das muss man dann im einzelfall sehen.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wenn du dir dann noch durchliest für was er das NT benötigt, ist es für Ihn wirklich hervorragent geeignet.


Und was macht das Silverstone jetzt besser als die anderen, die vorgeschlagen wurden?!
Warum sollte man genau das kaufen und kein anderes?!

Ganz ehrlich: ich würd jedes aktuelle BQT dem Silverstone bevorzugen...



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ob du jetzt auf der 12 Volt Schiene 400 oder 425 Watt hast ist doch völlig unerheblich. Genau das ist es was ihr nicht verstehen wollt, das man mit Kanonen nicht auf Spatzen schießt, das ist alles was ich sagen wollte.


Richtig, denn das ist nicht der einzige Punkt, an dem man Netzteile beurteilen kann, da gibts noch einige andere Dinge.
Der Punkt ist nur, das sie nicht so einfach zu sehen sind...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Das Fusion hat zum Beispiel keinen wirklich funktionierenden Überhitzungsschutz sowie keinen Über- und Unterspannungsschutz auf der Primärseite ... irgendwo musste halt gespart werden um den aktuellen Preis von unter 50€ zu erzielen ... im Bereich der Sicherheit widerum ist das Sharkoon Rush Power sehr stark ...
> 
> Das Fusion ist immernoch sehr gut ... aber im Vergleich zum Rush Power würde ich letzteres immernoch vorziehen ... oder 15€ mehr investieren um das nochmal besserere Silent Pro zu kaufen ... oder halt nochmal 15€ (nun sind schon 30 ^^) für das Antec True Power New ...



Es gab Zeiten @Stefan da hast du das Fusion wärmstens empfholen obwohl es diese nicht unerheblichen schwach Punkte hat. Warscheinlich aus dem Grund weil du in diesem Moment ander Priorietäten hattest, also Dinge auf die du mehr wert gelegt hast als auf andere.
Ich hätte das Fusion warscheinlih nie empfohlen, weil ich weis das auch mal die beste Hardware verreckt und dann sind nun mal schutzschalltunge sehr wichtig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nun ja, das Arctic ist eben sehr günstig und inzwischen haben andere nachgezogen. Vorallem die günstige Cougar Serie soll ja angeblich sehr gut werden.
Da zieht das Fusion so langsam den Kürzeren.
Mir war es immer sehr suspekt, auch wenn man es natürlich verbauen kann und das haben sicher auch einige gemacht.


----------



## poiu (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

genau als wir hier das FUsion Empfohlen haben, gab es kaum brauchbare 500W unter 50€, selbst das SilverPower SS-500 war teurer.  ich würde das 550r immer noch einem billig LC vorziehen  

wie schon zuvor gesagt, man bekommt wofür man bezahlt  zu dem ZEitpunkt war es P/L Mäßig okay, heute gibt es besseres.


----------



## Erzbaron (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: NT gut?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Es gab Zeiten @Stefan da hast du das Fusion wärmstens empfholen obwohl es diese nicht unerheblichen schwach Punkte hat. Warscheinlich aus dem Grund weil du in diesem Moment ander Priorietäten hattest, also Dinge auf die du mehr wert gelegt hast als auf andere.
> Ich hätte das Fusion warscheinlih nie empfohlen, weil ich weis das auch mal die beste Hardware verreckt und dann sind nun mal schutzschalltunge sehr wichtig.


 
Das Fusion hat schon alle wichtigen Sicherheitssysteme, nur eben Primärseitig keine gesonderten (im Gegensatz zu deutlich teureren Modellen)... und der Überhitzungsschutz ist eher rudimentär ... wenns dem Ding zu warm wird sagts schon bescheid oder ist hinüber aber es reißt keine andere Hardware mit in den Tod ... im Gegensatz zu anderen Netzteilen bekannter "Anbieter" ... (*hust* Xilence, LC, Rasurbo und Konsorten) ... 

Ganz nebenbei brauch das Fusion auch garkeinen Überhitzungsschutz da der Lüfter per PWM angeschlossen ist und sobald das Tachosignal gegen 0 geht das Teil abschaltet ... aber naja ... du hättest es ja nie empfohlen


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Grundsätzlich kann man aber sagen das wenn man sich an die aktuellen Serien der renommierten Hersteller hält kann man nicht wirklich viel falsch machen.
Wenn man dann noch ein wenig nachdenkt und die Suche bei Geizhals einsetzt kommt man fast nicht umhin was vernünftiges zu kaufen.
Hier ist von ganz unten bis ganz oben für alle was dabei.
Netzteile & USV/Netzteile Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Und das ist jetzt nur auch aktuellen Energie und ATX-Standards sortiert.

Die NT's unterscheiden sich innerhalb einer Leistungsklasse sicherlich auch untereinander noch,*wirklich* was falsch machen kann man hier aber nicht.
Und wenn man dann noch Google bemüht und das mal abgleicht ist es fast Narrensicher.
Aber da sind die meisten zu faul zu.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ne Jungs ihr bekommt das mal wieder in den falschen Hals. Ich weiß ja da euer Technisches Wissen gut bis seht gut ist, darum geht es aber nicht. Sondern wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe um die Deffiniezion was "schlecht" heißt oder was es bedeutet. Also auf gut deutsch ihr hebt Netzteile in den Himmel und Ferteufelt Netzteile aus Gründen die ihr für wichtig haltet. @Poiu wie kannst du das Silverstone als schlecht bezeichnen wenn er es für ein HTPC benötigt, mehr will er doch garnicht. Wenn du meinst das es deshalb ungeeignet ist weil es zu viel Watt hat für ein HTPC dann sag es auch so, und schrei nicht gleicht " schlechtestes Netzteil von Silverstone". Ihr alle verliert lansam den Boden unter den Füssen, der einzige der noch die Realität war nimmt ist @Kaktus, obwohl er manchmal auch ein bischen uneinsichtig ist, aber er weiß wenigstens noch was schlechte Netzteile wirklich sind.


----------



## Erzbaron (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Problem ist immernoch das auch in deiner Selektion Crap dabei ist, z.B. die Xigmateks die in der Disziplin Ripple und Noise mal völlig verkacken  ansonsten ist da sehr viel brauchbares bei und ganz viel falsch kann man nicht machen ... schlußendlich kommt es dann noch darauf an beste fürs gleiche Geld zu bekommen ...


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Natürlich kann man da auch noch sortieren.Ich habs editiert,deswegen hast du es wahrscheinlich nicht gelesen.


> Und wenn man dann noch Google bemüht und das mal abgleicht ist es fast Narrensicher.
> Aber da sind die meisten zu faul zu.


----------



## Erzbaron (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ne Jungs ihr bekommt das mal wieder in den falschen Hals. Ich weiß ja da euer Technisches Wissen gut bis seht gut ist, darum geht es aber nicht. Sondern wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe um die Deffiniezion was "schlecht" heißt oder was es bedeutet. Also auf gut deutsch ihr hebt Netzteile in den Himmel und Ferteufelt Netzteile aus Gründen die ihr für wichtig haltet. @Poiu wie kannst du das Silverstone als schlecht bezeichnen wenn er es für ein HTPC benötigt, mehr will er doch garnicht. Wenn du meinst das es deshalb ungeeignet ist weil es zu viel Watt hat für ein HTPC dann sag es auch so, und schrei nicht gleicht " schlechtestes Netzteil von Silverstone". Ihr alle verliert lansam den Boden unter den Füssen, der einzige der noch die Realität war nimmt ist @Kaktus, obwohl er manchmal auch ein bischen uneinsichtig ist, aber er weiß wenigstens noch was schlechte Netzteile wirklich sind.


 
Ich teile mal mit dir meine Definition von einem "guten" und einem "schlechten" Netzteil ...

Gut: Preis und gebotene Leistung stimmen bzw. kommen einer gewissen Idealvorstellung sehr nah

Schlecht: Leitung ist mies, Preis ist mies oder beides in Kombination


So und das gelinkte Silverstone ist einfach mehr als einmal überholt, heute zum Beispiel schaffen schon kleine und billige 400W Netzteile (z.B. Sharkoon Rush Power C) LOCKER 80plus Bronze, das Silverstone nicht ... Silverstone hat auch einiges an guten Netzteilen im Angebot, keine Frage ... aber die Strider Essential halte ich einfach für technisch überholt und nach meinem subjektivem Empfinden runden diese das Silverstoneangebot nach unten hin ab ...


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich kann man aber sagen das wenn man sich an die aktuellen Serien der renommierten Hersteller hält kann man nicht wirklich viel falsch machen.


Genau so sehe ich das auch.
Wobei das nicht 1st brand sein muss, auch 'rebranded' ist Ok.

Wobei es auch kleinere/unbekanntere Hersteller gibt, die durchaus OK sind, das Risiko ist bei denen aber deutlich höher.

Ein Enhance, Seasonic oder FSP würd ich jeder Zeit jedem Superflower, Andyson oder High Power vorziehen.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wobei selbst superflower jetzt ein Gold-NT in der Mache hat.
Golden Green SF-600P14XE Vers.2.92 80+GOLD
Da bin ich mal auf Preise und Tests gespannt.


----------



## poiu (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

da bin ich auch auf en test gespannt und würde gerne die Platinen rückseite begutachten 



			
				Schnitzel  schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich kann man aber sagen das wenn man sich an die aktuellen Serien der renommierten Hersteller hält kann man nicht wirklich viel falsch machen.



man kan schon reinfallen, also irgendein FSP mit passiv PFC oder sich in der Serie vergreifen zB bei CM Extreme NoPower 

aber Generell kann man das schon sagen, es wird zu " Meckern auf hohem Nievau" und das man ggf  P/L mäßig daneben greift zB SIlverstone ST50EF +, keine Frage gutes NT aber das gleiche gibt es woanders Billiger 

Bitte nicht missverstehen Silverstone ist eine solide Marke


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> da bin ich auch auf en test gespannt und würde gerne die Platinen rückseite begutachten


 
Bestell dir eins.


----------



## poiu (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich kann mein Geld auch für viel angenehmere Zwecke ausgeben  das Hobby ist sowieso ein Fass ohne boden XD


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Wobei selbst superflower jetzt ein Gold-NT in der Mache hat.
> Golden Green SF-600P14XE Vers.2.92 80+GOLD
> Da bin ich mal auf Preise und Tests gespannt.



Es gibt viele bei 80+.org als Gold zertifizierte Geräte, die die Hersteller selbst maximal als Silber bewerben, zum Teil aber gar nicht mit einem 80+ Sticker versehen.

Beispiele sind z.B. BQT DPP P8 mit 1200W und einige andere...


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hintergrund?


----------



## poiu (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

bei denn 80+ Gold, in der Serienfertigung kann man wohl Gold nicht garantieren und geht wohl lieber sicher.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Hintergrund?


Golden Samples, z.B. Short Cable Versionen (soll wohl 0,1% mehr Effizienz oder so bringen) und andere Tricksereien, zum Teil jedenfalls.

Mit anderen Worten: man kann das Gold Zertifikat in der Serie nicht garantieren.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Welchen Sinn hat es denn ein selektiertes NT zur Zertifizierung abzugeben,
man das in der Serie aber nicht halten kann?
Ich gehe ja mal davon aus es die bunten Sticker nicht umsonst gibt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ok, ich hätte mal ne Fleisaufgabe für euch. 
3 Netzteile eins mit ca. 400 Watt, ca. 550 Watt und ca. 850 Watt der Preis spielt keine Rolle nur die Quallität.
So und jetzt das selbe nochmal wo der Preis ne Rolle spielt, also gutes P/L Verhältniss.

Were echt super wenn ich mehrere verschiedene Antworten bekäme!!
Schon mal Danke für die Mühe.


----------



## poiu (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

okay machen wir mal auf die schnelle

1) 
400W
FSP Fortron/Source Zen 400W ATX 2.2 (passiv) 

okay das ist eher XD



~550W
Cougar SX 550W oder Enermax MODU87+ 500W ATX 2.3

850W
das neue Seasonix X 850 & Cougar GX 800 gibt es noch nicht 
Enermax MODU87+ 800W ATX 2.3  

2) P/L

400
Sharkoon Rush Power C SHA-R400M 400W 
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a448450.html

~550W
Sharkoon Rush Power C SHA-R600C 600W ATX 2.31 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland oder AeroCool E85M 550W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
wenn es billig sein soll 
FSP Fortron/Source FSP500-60GLN(80) 500W
FSP Fortron/Source SAGA II 500W ATX 2.0  
das AC Fusion 550r für 45€ und das http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a363246.html sind immer  noch Okay 
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a448489.html

850W
das Silver Power SS850 ist da TOP, aber noch nicht erhältlich http://www.maxpoint.de/de/products/power-supplies.php?pid=1_5_7&we_objectID=1225 

sonst das Tagan SuperRock 880W ATX 2.3 (TG880-U33II)

oder das http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=371663 für 94€


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

He, danke echt super das du dein Wissen teilst, auf solche infos bin ich schon länger scharf. Werd gleich mal anfangen mir sämtliche Infos über die Netzteile zu holen damit ich deine Entscheidungen nachvoll ziehen kann. Were natürlich genial wenn sich noch mehr beteiligen würden!!


----------



## poiu (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich schreibe an einer NT empfehlungs- liste da werden dann auch Reviews und Original Hersteler genannt, vor & Nachteile usw.

so was ist aber viel arbeit.

PS das ist aber nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss,  kaum zu glauben aber war, auch ich mache Fehler


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ok, das wäre natürlich sehr hilfreich für viele User. Ich denke war schon lange Zeit das, das mal einer macht. Also viel erfolg!!!


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn hat es denn ein selektiertes NT zur Zertifizierung abzugeben,
> man das in der Serie aber nicht halten kann?
> Ich gehe ja mal davon aus es die bunten Sticker nicht umsonst gibt.


Ich hab keine Ahnung...
Wobei einige Hersteller da etwas ehrlicher sind und nur mit dem werben, was sie auch wirklich erreichen, andere sind da weniger ehrlich.

Den Testbericht vom 600W Xigmatek an der Chroma bei BQT hast du schon gesehen?
Da hab ich auch die Effizienz erwähnt, die bei 115VAC und 100% Last nicht mal 80+ Standard erreicht (wenn auch nur knapp).
Beworben wirds mit 80+ Bronze...



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ok, ich hätte mal ne Fleisaufgabe für euch.
> 3 Netzteile eins mit ca. 400 Watt, ca. 550 Watt und ca. 850 Watt der Preis spielt keine Rolle nur die Quallität.
> So und jetzt das selbe nochmal wo der Preis ne Rolle spielt, also gutes P/L Verhältniss.
> 
> ...



Bei 400W gibts gerad nichts, das ich wirklich super toll find.
Seasonics X-Serie wäre da was, ansonsten gibts hier nur 'Standardkost', z.B. 400W BQT Straight.
Andererseits gäbs hier das 385W ENermax 82+ bzw die 425W Version.
Die unterscheiden sich schon mal insofern von den anderen als dass sie nicht gruppenreguliert sind.

Bei der 550W Gruppe gäbs das Antec TP-550 und eben die Gold zertifizierten Geräte von z.B. Seasonic.

In der 850W Gruppe fiele mir das Antec Signature ein, gefolgt von einem Seasonic M12D oder S12D.
Das Problem hierbei ist, dass sich die Hersteller doch mehr auf den Bereich unter 850W konzentrieren, so dass es zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt kein wirklich brauchbares Gerät in diesem Preissegment gibt - die sind alle in Entwicklung.


Preis/Leistung:
im 400W Bereich ists schwer, da hier die Leistung der +12V Leitung sehr unterschiedlich ist.
Ein 400W Sharkoon Rush Power ist mit 400W Gesamtleistung angegeben wie ein Enermax 82+ mit 425W.
NUr schafft letzteres auch fast 400W auf der +12V Leitung, ersteres 'mal eben' 100W weniger, ist also nicht ganz soo einfach das zu klassifizieren.

In der 500-600W Klasse ist es ähnlich.
Hier gibts einerseits recht günstige Geräte, wie das 500W Sharkoon Rush Power, das aber auf der +12V Leitung nur 360W hat (wie auch das 500W Coolermaster Silent Pro), so dass man die eigentlich in der 400W Klasse einordnen müsste.

Andererseits gibs hier auch Totalausfälle, das 580W BQT Straight mit nur 456W auf +12V wäre hier zu nennen, andererseits auch Geräte, die 100% der Last aus der +12V Leitung bereitstellen, wie z,B. das 550W Antec Truepower New.
Auch das 525W ENermax 82+ ist hier recht weit vorn dabei, mit immerhin 480W auf +12V gesamt.

Bei der 850W Klasse gilt hier genau das gleiche wie bei der 'Price doesn't matter' Kategorie...

PS: Hersteller der hier genannten sind Seasonic, Enhance, Enermax und einige genannte sind von FSP und auch Delta Electronics (die mit den lauten Lüftern ) ist dabei.


----------



## Einfachich (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also die Xilence Nts sind der Letzte Sch....also Ganz ehrlich die Bieten Nts an die 80+ haben aber dan auch gleich mal 80€ Kosten 
Und auf den nts selber ist Nix zu sehen von Combiend Power oder Ähnliches und wenn du dir von Xilence ein Billiges kaufst kannst du dein Rechner gleich aus dem Fenster schmeißen ...

Habe eins drin von der Modularserie und es ist erst 2 Monate alt und kostet um die 80e und jetzt so langsam gibt es den geist auf startet nur noch wenn es für eine Gewisse Zeit Vollständig vom Strom genommen wird ...

Also ich kann es nicht mehr Hören das der Scheiß hier von einigen in >Schutz genommen wird wenn die nur auf Geld und Kundenverarsche aus sind !!!!!


----------



## schlappe89 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Weiß jemand was genaueres über den Erscheinungstermin der Cougar CMX Serie?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Angeblich soll es schon so weit sein, aber bei Cougar gibts offensichtlich Probleme, daher Anfang Juli oder so.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Danke @Stefan Payne auf deine Ausführungen war ich besonders gespannt und ich weiß das sie @quanti förmlich verschlungen hat, es gibt Gerüchte das er jeden einzelnen deiner Posts sich einramt und an die Wand pinnt!! Ok, scherz beiseite werd auch am Wochenende deine Tipps durch arbeiten genauso wie die von @poiu!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> und ich weiß das sie @quanti förmlich verschlungen hat, es gibt Gerüchte das er jeden einzelnen deiner Posts sich einramt und an die Wand pinnt!!


 
Den Post verstehe ich nicht so ganz, kannst du das noch mal neu formulieren, also ohne den Müll, den du offensichtlich meinst?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

He, wo ist dein Humor geblieben, ich weiß doch das du von @Stefan sehr viel hälst er hat ja auch ein sehr umfangreiches Wissen. Warum du dich jetzt angegriffen fühlst versteh ich nicht so ganz. Zumal du ja nie einen Heel daraus gemacht hast das du seine Posts sehr gerne ließt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist das neue Super Flower wirklich so gut, wenn ja kann man ja echt mal drüber nachdenken sich eins zu holen.
Test Gold-Netzteil: Super Flower Golden Green SF-700P14XE 700W - netzteil


----------



## Einfachich (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

DeXgo - Scythe Stronger Plug-in 700W Netzteile-Testbericht (Seite 1)

Finde das Ganz Okay .....


----------



## poiu (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wie vermutet wurde scheint es normales Enhance zu sein nur mit Scythe lüftern, schlecht ist es wohl nicht aber auch nicht der überflieger. 

werde mal denn test ansehen

EDIT: was soll das den nsein Oo

http://www.dexgo.com/hardware/Bilder/big/496_12

also der test dort ist nicht sehr gut, aber wenigstens bilder aus dem Inneren.

zum NT: nur 80+ Standard und sieht wieder mal nach Rush Power Basis aus, die Verkabelung gefällt mir nicht so sehr.

Für um 80€ Okay mehr würde ich nicht dafür zahlen


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Extra Entlüftung.


----------



## poiu (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das ist damit die leute einen Finger test machen können um zu testen ob wirklich storm drauf leigt XD


also sorry das ist aber dumm und der Kabel schutz ( Sleeve) sind auch nicht der hit eher unterer tandard


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist das Bild von einem Vorserienmodell oder wie kommt das, dass das so offen ist?
OK, die Sleeves sehen nicht so gut aus, aber das würde mich persönlich jetzt nicht stören, hab schon Netzteile gehabt, die gar keine Kabelummantellung hatten.


----------



## poiu (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Zum Sleeve, entweder man macht es richtig oder gar nicht  

hatte auch genug NTs ohne Sleeve, na ja heute standard wobei ich eher dann Flachbandkabel wie beim Silent Pro bevorzugen würde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Klar, heute ist alles gesleevet, was auch nett aussieht, mir aber fast egal ist.
Wichtig ist mir, dass die Kabel leicht zu formen sind, das stört mich bei meinem BeQuiet. Das hat zwar KM, aber die Kabel sind recht steif.

Mein Corsair HX450 hat auch flache Kabel, was OK ist, da sie ja nicht so lang sind, wie die IDE Kabel, aber steif sind die auch.


----------



## soulpain (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> wie vermutet wurde scheint es normales Enhance zu sein nur mit Scythe  lüftern



Ist in dem Fall sogar genau der selbe, weil die SlipStream einfache Gleitlager von Young Lin sind. Sind für den Hersteller auch nur 3€ Lüfter. Die hatten bessere in den Vorgängern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Irgendwo wird immer gespart und beim Lüfter fällt es halt nicht so auf.


----------



## soulpain (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das fällt mitunter schon auf, der Verschleiß ist bei mechanischen Bauteilen am höchsten. Viele verbauen mittlerweile gute, sicherlich auch aus Gründen der Lautstärke und Popularität eigener Marken, aber Seasonic wirbt z.B. explizit mit der Langlebigkeit seiner Sanyo Denkis und weißt darauf hin, in welchem Verhältnis die Komponenten im Netzteil abgestimmt sein müssen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

BeQuiet baut ja jetzt auch BeWings ein.
Weißt du, welche sie bei der Dark Power Pro P7 Reihe drinne haben?


----------



## soulpain (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn die Standardmodelle aus dem OEM Sortiment nehmen, dann von Protechnic. Sind häufig kugelgelagerte Lüfter, zumindest bei den P7.

Die anderen heißen übrigens SilentWings, hehe.


----------



## poiu (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Ist in dem Fall sogar genau der selbe, weil die SlipStream einfache Gleitlager von Young Lin sind. Sind für den Hersteller auch nur 3€ Lüfter. Die hatten bessere in den Vorgängern.



ach so Okay, danke also Standard


wei0t du wie der Preis aussieht, weil teuer dürfen die nicht werden


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Die anderen heißen übrigens SilentWings, hehe.


 
Komisch, ich erinnere mich daran, dass sie mal BeWings hießen, kann aber auch Zufall sein.


----------



## fuSi0n (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich lenke hier mal die Aufmerksamkeit auf die OCZ ModXtream. Ich hab das 500er und bin erstmal von der Lautstärke sehr angenehm überrascht -> flüsterleise. Auch sind die Spannung schön konstant. c2d übertaktet, + 3 platten, beleuchtung und gtx275 sind kein Problem. Das modulare Kabelmangment ist auch vollkommen ok. Der Sleeve ist natürlich durchsichtig wie ein Schweizer Käse und ist für Moddingenthusiasten keine Lösung.

Im Vergleich zum bequiet 530 straight power, finde ich das OCZ einfach besser. Vorallem da das erste bequiet mal nen schönes spulenfiepen hatte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na ja, die OCZ sind auch nicht die Brüller.


----------



## poiu (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ocz hat halt merkwürdige Serien, da sind dann manchmal die kleinen besser als die Großen Serien usw 

das scheint ganz Ok zu sein

OCZ Fatal1ty 750 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist das Problem, wie auch bei Cooler Master. Man weiß einfach nicht, welche nun wirklich gut sind und welche durchschnitt.


----------



## poiu (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 800 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der Satz ist interessant..



> The problem is that we think Corsair HX850W is better than Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 800 W and it costs less (USD 160).


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich find beide Müll -> single Rail über 40A, da wird mir schlecht...

Technisch ist aber auf jeden Fall das Coolermaster interessanter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Meinst du jetzt wegen der Single Rail oder allgemein?


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, beide haben zu viel Dampf auf der +12V Leitung, was recht schnell zu Kabelbränden führen kann, wenn die VRMs z.B. der GraKa oder CPU 'ne Macke haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es wäre also sinnvoll, die Rails zu teilen, bzw. mehrere zu haben?
Wozu machen dann einige Hersteller (wie auch BeQuiet) Werbung damit, dass man die 12 Volt Leitungen zu einer zusammenschalten kann?


----------



## poiu (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ist dir noch nicht aufgefallen das Stefan SIngle Rail  ganz und gar nicht mag, gibt ja auch einige negative/Kritische Punkte.

na ja nicht so super das Silent Pro gold


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> ist dir noch nicht aufgefallen das Stefan SIngle Rail ganz und gar nicht mag, gibt ja auch einige negative/Kritische Punkte.


 
Weiß ich und einfach nur sagen, dass es abfackelt, ist mir auch zu wenig.
Da warte ich dann doch noch auf eine sachliche und logisch nachvollziehbare Begründung.


----------



## poiu (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...thread-anregungen-erwuenscht.html#post1199262


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das NT hat doch eine Schutzschaltung, wie meint er das, dass das nicht abgesichert ist?


----------



## poiu (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

es hängt davon ab wann die sicherung greift, wenn man pech hat zuspät


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es wäre also sinnvoll, die Rails zu teilen, bzw. mehrere zu haben?


Ja, auf jeden Fall.
Der Sinn davon ist auch die Absicherung bzw das nichts anfängt zu brennen/schmoren oder ähnliches.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wozu machen dann einige Hersteller (wie auch BeQuiet) Werbung damit, dass man die 12 Volt Leitungen zu einer zusammenschalten kann?


Weil die (desinformierte) Kundschaft, die z.T. die Propaganda von anderen Herstellern gefressen hat, das so wünscht...


poiu schrieb:


> es hängt davon ab wann die sicherung greift, wenn man pech hat zuspät


Genau das ist der Punkt!
Wenn man U = R * I beherzigt und die Formel umstellt, so dass man den Widerstand ausrechnet: U/I = R.

So hat man dann bei 100A (1200W Corsair z.B.) einen Widerstand von nur 0,12 Ohm.
Das Netzteil ist Voll Modular.
Im schlimmsten Fall kannst also 'ne Büroklammer zwischen +12V und Masse pinnen - und nichts passiert bzw die beiden Kabel, die diese Klammer verbindet, fackeln ab, da der Widerstand einfach schon zu groß ist - Kabel + Übergangswiderstände können da schon ausreichen.


----------



## Erzbaron (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Thx @ Piou für das linken des Silent Pro Gold Tests ... irgendwie bin ich ja ein bissle enttäuscht ... ich hatte da schon etwas mehr erwartet ...

@ Stefan

Schön und nachvollziehbar erklärt


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> So hat man dann bei 100A (1200W Corsair z.B.) einen Widerstand von nur 0,12 Ohm.
> Das Netzteil ist Voll Modular.
> Im schlimmsten Fall kannst also 'ne Büroklammer zwischen +12V und Masse pinnen - und nichts passiert bzw die beiden Kabel, die diese Klammer verbindet, fackeln ab, da der Widerstand einfach schon zu groß ist - Kabel + Übergangswiderstände können da schon ausreichen.



Hast du denn da mal eine Fall aus der Praxis?
Was du sagst ist mit meinem Verständnis von Elektrotechnik her zwar logisch,
jedoch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das das wirklich so ist bzw da nicht andere Schutzmecanismen vorgeschaltet sind.
Auch habe ich noch nie von einem solchen Fall gehört oder gelesen..


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich kann dir dazu nur das sagen, was jonnyGURU himself sagte.
Er sprach von PCIe Steckern im ATX12V/EPS12V Anschluss...

Und welche anderen Schutzmechanismen willst du denn haben?!
z.T. haben starke Single Rail Netzteile gar keine 'OCP', zumindest nicht auf der +12V Leitung, da gibts dann OPP (Überlastschutz, Primärseitig)


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber er sagt doch selber


> Well.. I don't have numbers either


Also auch da nichts Handfestes.
Ich bin ja gerne bereit zu glauben, aber die bloße Behauptung ist doch ein wenig dünn.
Und die Tatsache da einige NT's keine OCP haben ist ja nicht generell der Single-Rail anzulasten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sind wir mal wieder im 'Kann nicht sein, was nicht sein darf' Modus?! Und versuchen dieses Problem irgendwie wegzureden, weil darf ja nicht sein?!

Sorry, aber wenn schon Mitarbeiter von Netzteilherstellern sagen, dass das z.T. nicht schön ist, warum glaubsts immer noch nicht?!
Also manchmal...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hast du es denn mal getestet?


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab kein Single Rail Netzteil, alle 600-800W Geräte die ich hab, haben mindestens 2 Rails, außer dem Cougar auch nur maximal 20A pro Rail.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist schade, würde ich jetzt gerne mal sehen, ob du da richtig liegst. 
Einen Link zu einem Test/Video hast du nicht, oder?


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nur das könnt ich anbieten


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sehr interessant. 
Du bist ja aber auch überall dabei. 
Gibts ein Forum, wo du nicht aktiv bist, bzw. Posts hast?


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sind wir mal wieder im 'Kann nicht sein, was nicht sein darf' Modus?! Und versuchen dieses Problem irgendwie wegzureden, weil darf ja nicht sein?!


Nein,natürlich nicht.
Aber wenn selbst *ein* Mitarbeiter von *einem * Netzteilhersteller schon kein Handfestes Beispiel anführen kann....
Ich könnt genau so behaupten das es Gott gibt.
Das kannst du glauben oder auch nicht.


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn schon Mitarbeiter von Netzteilherstellern sagen, dass das z.T. nicht schön ist, warum glaubsts immer noch nicht?!
> Also manchmal...


Weil ich grundsätzlich nichts glaube was nicht hieb- und stichfest anhand von Zahlen oder Praxistests belegt wird.
Den auch Mitarbeiter von NT-Herstellern können gezielt Desinformationen zum eigenen Vorteil streuen.


----------



## poiu (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Single Rail Netzteil, alle 600-800W Geräte die ich hab, haben mindestens 2 Rails, außer dem Cougar auch nur maximal 20A pro Rail.



hast nicht das Cougar CM700, das hat 2x30A, so als anmerkung


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist aber kein Single Rail.


----------



## poiu (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

nein klar quanti, hab mich nur gefragt wieso er das nicht erwähnt hat Oo bzw ob er es schon in alle einzelteile zerlegt hat und man nicht manl mehr sieht das es mal ein NT war XD

nebenbei denn test der Silverpower schon gesehen?

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/power_supply/silver_power_sp-ss750m_750w_review/1

http://www.pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=30129


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dass die Silverpower gut sind, weiß ich, wusste aber noch nicht, dass es sie auch in der Leistungsgröße gibt. Hab bisher immer das 500 Watt Modell gesehen.


----------



## poiu (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

die 750W und mehr gibt es erst seit ~Cebit, das ältere SS-650 ist ganz nett für 70€ das hab ich ab und zu empfohlen, so für HD4878 X2^^ findest das noch in der alten NT Empfehlungsliste.

die neuen ab 750W (620W)haben auch KM, sind dann aber auch über 100€ da wird die luft halt dünn

es gibt noch alte SP-600 usw (leuchten) diese sind nicht zu empfehlen!

http://maxpoint.de/de/products/power-supplies.php?pid=1_5_5

das 620W wird wohl 1zu1 auf denn basieren

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a497474.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> es gibt noch alte SP-600 usw (leuchten) diese sind nicht zu empfehlen!


 
Das ist immer das Problem, wie genau unterscheiden?
Wann hast du die NT Empfehlungsliste das letzte Mal aktuallisiert?


----------



## poiu (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ganz einfach die SS Variante (  wer auf denn Namen gekommen) kaufen, die anderen heißen nur SP


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Alles, klar dann nur die SS. 
Tja, die wussten eben, was gut war.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hätt mal ne Frage an die Spezis hir und zwar. Ist es möglich das ein be quit Dark Power P7 450Watt absolut stabiel läuft aber bei geringer belastung anfäng zu schwanken?
Der Hintergrund ist der das ich bei Last, ob Prime95 oder Spiele keine Probleme habe aber im Desktop betrib schon. Ich habe mal die CPU Spannun ausgelesen, mit dem Asus eigenen Tool PC Probe. Da habe ich unter Last 1.22 Volt, im Desktopbetrieb schwankt er von 1.20 bis 1.22 was zu abstürzen führt so alle 2 Stunden. Oder haben die SPAWAS auf dem Board einen weg, was ich eigentlich nicht glaube.


----------



## Erzbaron (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also diese Tools sind zum auslesen von Spannungen absolut unbrauchbar ... die Werte sind in der Regel nicht zu gebrauchen, besorg dir im Zweifelsfalle ein Multimeter zum messen ...

Wie äußert sich der "Absturz"? Gibt es einen blue oder blackscreen oder geht der Rechner einfach aus?? 

Aber das die Spannung im Desktopbetrieb niedriger ist als unter Last ist normal  Stell doch mal im Bios die Stromsparmechanismen aus ... vielleicht liegts ja auch daran ... btw. Was hast du für eine CPU?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die spar Mechanismen sind alle aus. Mir geht es eigentlich nicht um die Genauigkeit sondern um die Schwankungen, die ich unter Last nicht habe. Das Problem äusert sich in einem plötzlichem Neustart, leider keinen Bluescreen oder Fehlermeldung nur beim wieder Hochefahren bekomme ich halt das Auswahlmenü da ja win7 nicht richtig beendet wurde. Ich sehe schon da werd ich wohl wieder anfangen müssen Hardware durch Tausch auszuschließen, man wie ich das hasse. Aber danke für deinen Post @Erzbaron, wenn du noch einen Tipp hast nur her damit. CPU PhenomII 920 momentan nicht übertaktet. Achso ja ist momentan untervoltet aber das gleiche tritt auch auf wenn die Spannung auf Stock ist, hatt eich vergessen zu schreiben.


----------



## Erzbaron (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie schaut der Rest von deinem Rechner aus? Wie ist dein RAM eingestellt? Ist das BIOS aktuell, genauso wie alle Treiber?

Ich helf doch immer gern  zumindest versuch ichs ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Alles auf Stock bei mir momentan da Sommer ist und meine Bude nicht unnötig aufheizen will, das macht einen Prutalen unterschieht aus ob hinten aus dem Radiator 29 oder 50 Grad heiße Luft raus kommt. Mein System findest du in meinem Profil, nur wie gesagt die Übertaktung die noch drinne steht ist komplett raus. Hatt vor ein paar Tagen ein änliches Problem das sich aber mit entfehrnen eines Flecks WLP beheben ließ.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hast du auch mal ein anderes Netzteil zur Hand um das genauer zu testen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na genau den Tipp habe ich befürchtet, misst. Habe ein Antec1200 mit KM, die Kabel des Netzteils sind sauber in den Kabelkanälen verlegt mit Kabelbinder und und.....misst. Aber ich denke du hast recht da werd ich wohl keine große Wahl haben. Ok, danke für die Hilfe Jungs. Ich hab noch ein 250 Watt Netzteil hir rum fliegen aber für onboard Grafik und Desktopbetrib müsste es reichen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kannsts doch offen daneben legen, zum testen, ist doch kein größeres Problem.


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@stefan payne
Gibt es hier noch eine Antwort drauf oder ist für dich das Thema damit gegessen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Warum sollt ich darauf noch antworten?!
Du bist anscheinend nicht willig, andere Ansichten denn deiner eigenen zu akzeptieren und würgst alle anderen Möglichkeiten gleich von vorn herein ab - kann nicht sein, was nicht sein darf.

Darauf hab ich jetzt echt kein Bock, kauf dir nur dein 100A Single Rail Netzteil, nur heul dann nicht rum, wenn dann am Ende doch mal die Bude deswegen abgefackelt ist.


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sag ich nicht.
Aber aufgrund der bloßen Behauptung ändere ich sicherlich nicht meine Meinung.
Ich will nur was Handfestes und nicht so ein Wischi Waschi.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du willst im Prinzip ein ausgebranntes Zimmer sehen und den Feuerwehrbericht dazu, auf dem steht, dass es vom Netzteil ausgelöst wurde, das eine Single Rail Leitung hat, oder?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mit einem Singel Rail Netzteil umzugehen ist halt einfacher für otto Normalverbraucher da man ha nicht darauf achten muss wie man die Last verteilt. Ob ich jetzt 20 oder 40 Ampere auf einer Leitung habe macht jetzt auch nicht so einen großen unterschied. Selbst mit 20 Amper kannst du ohne Probleme eine Kupferleitung schmelzen beziehungsweise dein Zimmer in brand stecken, deshalb verstehe ich die ganze Aufregung hir nicht. Selbst mit einem Handy Akku der nur 1 Ampere hat ist das ohne Probleme möglich. Mit nur einem Jahr Elektronike Ausbildund ist auf jedenfall so viel hängen gebliben das ich das weiß.


----------



## Erzbaron (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es geht ja hier nicht um die Kupferleitung im Gebäude sondern um die Leitung im Netzteil ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Stefan redet doch die ganze Zeit vom, Zimmer abfackeln, auserdem macht es jetzt doch kein Unerschied über welche Leitung die Ampere fließen. Das mein ich eigenlich ernst, es macht keinen Unterschie ob 20 oder 40 Ampere über eine Leitung krachen bei einem Kurzer und einer Versagenden Schutzschalltung erzeugst du eine enorme Hitze die zum Feuer fürt auch mit einem 1 Amper Akku ist das möglich und sogar schon passiert. Kennt ihr nicht die Bilder von abgefackelten Laptops die hatten 3.6 Amper, Rückrufaktion von Sony ist glaube ich 2 Jahre her. Also Stefan erkläre bitte deine Behauptung das singel Rail Netzteile gefärlicher sind!!!!


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Mit einem Singel Rail Netzteil umzugehen ist halt einfacher für otto Normalverbraucher da man ha nicht darauf achten muss wie man die Last verteilt.


Muss man bei einem anständigen Multirail Netzteil auch nicht...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also Stefan, ich bitte dich diese Diskussion nicht ab zu brechen. Bitte erkläre mir genau warum du meinst warum ein Singel Rail Netzteil sicher oder besser ist als eins mit mehreren Rails. Du kannst mir ruhig auch mit Formeln kommen ist zwar schon 20 Jahre her aber ich kanns nachschlagen und irgentwann werd ich mich auch wieder erinnern und werds verstehen. 
Denn nach meinem Verständniss macht es sicherheitstechnisch keinen Unterschied ob jetzt 20 oder 40 Ampere über einer Leitung fließt. Beachte auch meinen Post von 15:21 Uhr.


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Stefan
Eine Behauptung aufstellen kann man immer.
Ohne Beweise grenzt das aber an Rufmord und damit machst du dich selbst lächerlich.
Und sei mit bitte nicht böse wenn ich *nur* aufgrund deiner puren Beitragszahl deine Autorität nicht anerkenne.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Schauts euch diesen Thread an

Mir gehts schön gerede von Single Rail Netzteilen einfach nur noch aufn Sack, hab hier auch keinen Bock, das ganze *noch mal durchzukauen*, die Fakten liegen aufm Tisch (z.B. das man z.T. kein OCP hat), Argumente gibts mehr als genug, wennst immer noch nicht einsehen wollt, dann kann man euch nur wünschen, dass ihr nicht diejenen seid, denen dadurch die Bude abfackelt.

Ach btw: U/I = R, bei 100A haben wir also unglaubliche 0,12Ohm, eher sogar noch mehr...

Hab keinen Bock hier gegen Windmühlen bzw den 'Single Rail sind unschlagbar!!' FUD anzukämpfen...

PS: Single Rail Netzteile gibts auch nur weil einige Hersteller zu dämlich waren, mit mehreren Rails umzugehen, allen voran PCP&C...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja Stefan hat schon ein umfangreiches Wissen besonders in bezug auf Netzteile, nur leider lässt er sich Informationen immer aus der Nase ziehen und wacht eifersüchtig über sein Infos und Wissen. Er hat einfach noch nicht verstanden was das Worr Community bedeuted, nämlich das man sein Wissen mit anderen Teilt die ihr Wissen auch dann wieder teilen so funktioniert eine gesunde Community.

edit: da war ich wohl zu voreilig, sei doch nicht immer so ungehalten. Weißt du wie oft ich die Frage beantworten muss, ist meine CPU zu heiß, bestimmt 100 mal die Woche. Sei mal ein bischen geduldiger, denn, den Sanftmütigen gehört die Welt, steht so in der Bibel, danke Stefan für deine Infos.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, vorallen kotzt mich an, dass nicht mal solche Postings von jemandem, der im PSU Business arbeitet, ernst genommen werden, sondern einfach abgewatscht werden, weil kann ja nicht sein, was nicht sein darf.

Und das der JonnyGURU bei BFG arbeitet, sei nur nebenbei erwähnt...

@hulkhardy1
Ich bin gern bereit mein Wissen zu teilen, nur mit Wänden reden macht nicht wirklich Spaß...
Das Single Rail gefährlicher sind, als Multirail, sollte jedem mit auch nur ein wenig Verständnis von Elektrik klar sein, oder warum gibts denn nach dem Hausanschluss noch mal 'nen paar kleinere Sicherungen?!
Genau das ist hier vergleichbar!
Nur wird hier jedem einleuchten, dass, wenn man vom Hausanschluss ohne weitere Sicherungen direkt auf die Leitungen geht, das äußerst dämlich und gefährlich ist - bei PSUs scheint das noch nicht ganz angekommen zu sein...
Da müssen wohl noch ein paar Hütten abfackeln, bis man einsieht, dass mehr Ampere eben nicht immer besser sind...


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das man keine OCP verbaut bzw diese zu spät anspricht liegt aber nicht an der Single Rail Rail sondern an Designfehlern.
Und ich rede die Single Rail nicht schön,sondern du redest sie schlecht.
Und wenn du hier in diesem Forum die Behauptung aufstellst das Singlerail Schei... ist dann musst du dich hier sehr wohl erklären.
Denn es wird dich wundern, es gibt immer noch Leute deren Englisch nicht ausreicht um sich einen 16-Seitigen Thread zu kämpfen.
Genauso wie nicht jeder in Physik eine Leuchte ist.
Und mit denen möchtest du dein Wissen doch sicherlich auch teilen, oder?

Edit:
Mir persönlich ist es im Prinzip Scheiß-Egal ich rüste demnächst eh auf ein 300W NT ab. .
Nur du spielst hier auf Nachfrage Blümchen rühr mich nicht an und setzt vorraus da jeder versteht was du sagst..

Editedit:
Und wieder ist schweigen im Walde.
Erklär mir doch mal bitte warum ein Singlerail NT abfackeln sollte wenn Herstelleseitig alle Schutzmechanismen richtig Gesetzt sind.


> oder warum gibts denn nach dem Hausanschluss noch mal 'nen paar kleinere Sicherungen


Setzt du  nur eine einzige Sicherung die der Höchstbelastung der kleinsten Leitung entspricht bist du übrigens genauso weit.
Sinnig ist das natürlich nicht, das steht aber nicht zur Debatte.

Also nochmal die Frage - ist ein Singlerail generell gefährlich oder nur weil individuell beim Design geschlampt wurde.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Das man keine OCP verbaut bzw diese zu spät anspricht liegt aber nicht an der Single Rail Rail sondern an Designfehlern.


Ach, wie willst du denn bitte ein 60-120A Single Rail Netzteil gescheit absichern?!

Wenn du die Leitungen aufteilst und z.B. jeden Strang mit 20A absicherst, hast du ja bekanntlich ein Multi Rail Netzteil...


Schnitzel schrieb:


> Und ich rede die Single Rail nicht schön,sondern du redest sie schlecht.
> Und wenn du hier in diesem Forum die Behauptung aufstellst das Singlerail Schei... ist dann musst du dich hier sehr wohl erklären.


Erstens nicht Grundsätzlich sondern erst ab einem bestimmten Punkt und zweitens sollte das Argument mit den Sicherungen im Anschlusskasten für jeden nachvollziehbar sein - eigentlich.

Denn genau DAS ist ja das Problem.


Schnitzel schrieb:


> Denn es wird dich wundern, es gibt immer noch Leute deren Englisch nicht ausreicht um sich einen 16-Seitigen Thread zu kämpfen.
> Genauso wie nicht jeder in Physik eine Leuchte ist.
> Und mit denen möchtest du dein Wissen doch sicherlich auch teilen, oder?


Das tue ich doch.
Hab doch eigentlich ausführlich genug erklärt, das das Problem bei Single Rail Netzteilen ist, dass die einzelnen Leitungen nicht gescheit abgesichert sind, was dann im schlimmsten Falle zu einem Kabelbrand führt, was dann wiederum dazu führen kann, das deine Bude abfackelt.

Und bei richtig starken Netzteilen, die z.B. 100A oder mehr auf der +12V Leitung haben, kanns sogar sein, dass das Netzteil nicht einmal bei einem Kurzschluss auslöst, besonders wenn man ein voll modulares Gerät hat...



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Edit:
> Mir persönlich ist es im Prinzip Scheiß-Egal ich rüste demnächst eh auf ein 300W NT ab. .
> Nur du spielst hier auf Nachfrage Blümchen rühr mich nicht an und setzt vorraus da jeder versteht was du sagst..


Und du ignorierst alle Links, die ich hier rein gepostet hab, sogar die Aussagen von JonnyGURU.
Aber das ist wieder das kann nicht sein, was nicht sein darf Spiel, was mir ziemlich auf die Nerven geht.

Wenn er sagt, dass eigentlich immer ein Gerät mit geschmolzenen Kabeln in der RMA liegt und er alle paar Wochen/Monate eine Beschwerde von jemandem bekommt, bei dem (mal wieder) 'nen Kabel geschmolzen ist, kanns ja nicht soo schlimm sein, vorallen weil einige Hersteller ja ausschließlich Single Rail anbieten...



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Editedit:
> Und wieder ist schweigen im Walde.
> Erklär mir doch mal bitte warum ein Singlerail NT abfackeln sollte wenn Herstelleseitig alle Schutzmechanismen richtig Gesetzt sind.


*seufz*...
Schon mal dran gedacht, das das gar nicht möglich ist?!
Das Single Rail Netzteile gar keine Überstromschutzschaltungen auf der +12V Leitung haben könnten bzw die so bescheiden gesetzt sind, dass mans auch weglassen könnt?!

Denk mal nach: wir sprechen hier von 60Ampere Dauerbelastbarkeit, Spitze sind heute sogar über 100A.
Und du glaubst wirklich, das das anständig abgesichert ist?!




Schnitzel schrieb:


> Setzt du  nur eine einzige Sicherung die der Höchstbelastung der kleinsten Leitung entspricht bist du übrigens genauso weit.


Nur blöde, das das bei Single Rail Netzteilen nicht der Fall ist...
Da geht man dann mit der gesamten Last auf ein Kabel, in diesem Falle also 63A beim Hausanschluss...



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Sinnig ist das natürlich nicht, das steht aber nicht zur Debatte.


Noch dazu hast du ein völlig falsches Verständnis und ignorierst einfach mal alles, was ich geschrieben hab...



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Also nochmal die Frage - ist ein Singlerail generell gefährlich oder nur weil individuell beim Design geschlampt wurde.


Es ist generell gefährlich, ab einer gewissen Leistung, weil du die gesamte Leistung über einen Pin (bzw Kabel) abrufen kannst.

Sollt eigentlich logisch sein, dass 60A über ein einzelnes 6pin PCie Kabelchen nicht gerade gesund oder sinnvoll sind und das gescheit abgesichert gehört - womit wir wieder bei Multi Rail Netzteilen wären...


----------



## Schnitzel (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ok.
Schön das du dich bewegst.
Erstmal Grundsätzlich.
Ich hab von der Netzteiltechnik nicht den blassesten Schimmer.
Ich kann zwar die Testwerte interpretieren, alles dahinter sind aber böhmische Dörfer.

Und von welchen NT's reden wir eigentlich genau? Eine schnelle Durchsicht bei GH hat da nichts zu Tage gefördert.

Diese 60 oder 100A können doch praktisch nur bei einem Kurzschluss auf einer Leitung fließen.
Oder theoretisch auch im regulären Betrieb,dann könnte man aus einer einzigen Leitung,also auch aus einem Laufwerksstecker,
 die komplette Leistung ziehen ohne das ein Schutzmechanismus greift?


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Diese 60 oder 100A können doch praktisch nur bei einem Kurzschluss auf einer Leitung fließen.


Nein.
Die Welt ist nicht nur friede/freude/eierkuchen, es kann auch was ganz doof laufen, woran du nicht denkst.
z.B. ein Spannungsregler, der einen an der Klatsche hat und daher (weit) mehr zieht, als er dürfte.

Ein 'normales' (Multi Rail) Netzteil, mit anständig gesetztem OCP würde abschalten, ein starkes Single Rail Netzteil würd die Leistung einfach liefern - du merkst nichts davon, bis das Kabel verschmort ist.
Und wenn du jetzt gerad mal nicht zuhaus bist, ists arg doof...


Schnitzel schrieb:


> Oder theoretisch auch im regulären Betrieb,dann könnte man aus einer einzigen Leitung,also auch aus einem Laufwerksstecker, die komplette Leistung ziehen ohne das ein Schutzmechanismus greift?


Genau *DAS* ist ja das Problem!

Du hast ja hier auch, bei einem guten ~650W Netzteil schon 50A, das ganze ist dann nicht abgesichert, sprich über jede einzelne +12V Leitung könnte diese Leistung abgefordert werden, ohne dass irgendwas passiert, außer das das Kabel (und die Stecker) abfackeln...


----------



## Schnitzel (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie kann sowas in Deutschland die Zulassung bekommen?
Redest du von denen?
Oder gibt es da noch mehr?


----------



## Dr.House (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Starke Single-Rail NT´s finde ich besser bei sehr hohen Anforderungen, wie Extreme-Overclocking, da man oft mehr als 20 A pro Leitung benötigt, auch wenn es für kurze Zeit ist . Andere würden da abschmieren. Siehe Test von Otti bei AF (40 A bei der CPU). Kabel werden warm, mehr nicht.
Ungleiche und ungünstige Auslastung der Rails ist auch ausgeschlossen (da nur eine fette)

Nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen beim normalen PC, wo es zum Brand kommen kann.  Multi-Rail ist da sicherer und Effizienter.

Fazit: Es kommt auf den Anwendungsfall an. Will man kompromisslose Leistung oder gute Effizienz und Sicherheit.


----------



## Schnitzel (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wir lassen unsere Rechner beim Benchen auch nicht alleine und sehen sofort wenn was nicht stimmt.
Wobei du da auch noch in andere Regionen vorstösst als ich.

Generell finde ich das aber doch schon besorgniserregend das so ein Produkt überhaupt auf den Markt kommen kann.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Wie kann sowas in Deutschland die Zulassung bekommen?
> Redest du von denen?
> Oder gibt es da noch mehr?


Die haben mit dem Mist angefangen, weil sie zu blöde waren, die Last vernünftig zu verteilen, siehe auch den Thread bei Jonnyguru.

Es gibt aber (leider) noch viel mehr: Corsair, neuere Silverstone, Thermaltake und so weiter...



Dr.House schrieb:


> Starke Single-Rail NT´s finde ich besser bei sehr hohen Anforderungen, wie Extreme-Overclocking, da man oft mehr als 20 A pro Leitung benötigt, auch wenn es für kurze Zeit ist . Andere würden da abschmieren. Siehe Test von Otti bei AF (40 A bei der CPU). Kabel werden warm, mehr nicht.


Das ist schlichtweg völliger Unsinn!
Vorallen das die Netzteile abschmieren.
Wenn, dann schalten sie nur ab, aber bei einer gescheiten Lastverteilung passiert hier rein gar nichts!



Dr.House schrieb:


> Ungleiche und ungünstige Auslastung der Rails ist auch ausgeschlossen (da nur eine fette)


Trifft auch bei Multirail zu, nur mit dem Unterschied, das die eine Rail, die ausm Netzteil kommt, mehrfach abgesichert ist.

Echte Multirail Netzteile kannst fast an einer Hand abzählen.



Dr.House schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen beim normalen PC, wo es zum Brand kommen kann.  Multi-Rail ist da sicherer und Effizienter.


Eben genau das ist ja das Problem!
Es gibt fast nur noch Multirail Netzteile, da die 'Community' den FUD von z.B. PCP&C gefressen hat, dass man ein Single Rail braucht, sonst schmiert der Rechner ab und ähnliche Propaganda...

Ganz ab davon sind Single Rail Netzteile effizienter, da man sich die Messwiderstände (oder ähnliches) für OCP spart.
Und genau das ist auch der Unterschied zwischen Single Rail und Multi Rail, NICHTS anderes.


Dr.House schrieb:


> Fazit: Es kommt auf den Anwendungsfall an. Will man kompromisslose Leistung oder gute Effizienz und Sicherheit.


Ganz und gar nicht.
Es kommt einfach nur drauf an, wie blöde oder geizig der Hersteller ist.

Ich kann dir ein Multirail Netzteil konstruieren, da kannst selbst als Übertakter alles machen und da wird nichts passieren.
Weder wird das Netzteil abschalten noch wird irgendein Kabel abrauchen (können), nur kaufen wirds wohl kaum einer...
Wer kauft denn schon ein 8 Rail Netzteil mit maximal 1x 15A/Rail?!
Eben...

PS: für den EPS12V Stecker nimmt man halt 2 Rails, nach EPS Vorgabe, dann passts auch...


----------



## Shi (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja aber wenn man dickere Kabel nehmen würde könnte ein SR-NT doch funktionieren oder?


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Ja aber wenn man dickere Kabel nehmen würde könnte ein SR-NT doch funktionieren oder?



Nein, weil dann die Kontakte bzw Leiterbahnen der Komponenten immer noch die Schwachstelle wäre.

PS: bei 100A brauchst schon richtig dicke Kabel...
Geh mal in Baumarkt und schau dir mal ein flexibles 10mm² Äderchen an, willst sowas im Rechner haben?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und die Singel Rail Netzteile werden immer mehr von den Herstellern Propagiert weil sie billiger in der Herstellung sind. Könnten aber nicht Netzteile bis sagen wir mal 450 Watt von der Singel Rail Technik profitieren, weil da sind ja die Ströme nicht so stark.


----------



## Dr.House (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



			
				Stefan Payne schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von *Dr.House*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit Abschmieren meine ich natürlich sich abschalten wegen Überlast. 


Klar kann man das perfekte NT bauen, aber kaufen wird es keiner, da zu teuer.  Die Hersteller müssen irgendwo sparen. Dann ist mir lieber kein OCP zu haben.   


Welchen Trick nutzt eig BeQuiet bei der neuen P8 Serie mit OC-Key (Rails zusammenlegen) ?    Fakt ist wenn alle zu einer Rail zusammen gelegt werden liefert das NT mehr Saft und die Spannungen bleiben konstanter unter Last.

Habe schon einige NT´s erlebt die bei nicht beachtung der Railverteilung auf die PCI-E Leitungen unter Last ausgehen, da ungleiche Lastverteilung. 
Kabel anders umstecken und es läuft wieder.  Man kann es sicher besser machen, aber der Aufpreis wäre zu hoch.  

Absicherung oder nicht durch OCP ,nur die Leistung Zählt bei mir auch weil der PC nicht unbeaufsichtigt läuft.


Dachte Multirail NT´s wären im Vergleich zu SingleRail effizienter ?


Wenn du an jedem NT was auszusetzen hast, dann empfehl uns doch ein High-End Modell dass dir zusagt.


P.S. Das Thema NT halte ich sowieso für eher unwichtig für jeden normalen Anwender zuhause. Die Unterschiede bei
den marken Herstellern sind sowieso gering und zu vernachlässigen. China-Böllern natürlich ausgeschossen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Und die Singel Rail Netzteile werden immer mehr von den Herstellern Propagiert weil sie billiger in der Herstellung sind.


Nicht nur...

Es schaut eher so aus, als ob die Kundschaft keine starken Multi Rail Netzteile kauft...


----------



## Schnitzel (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Könnten aber nicht Netzteile bis sagen wir mal 450 Watt von der Singel Rail Technik profitieren, weil da sind ja die Ströme nicht so stark.


Da bei aktuellen NT's fast die komplette Leistung über die 12V Schiene abgerufen werden kann stehen selbst da schon fast 40A an.
Um die zumindest Kabelseitig über eine Leitung sicher rüber zu bringen wären da 4mm² nötig, besser 5.

Querschnitt Berechnen

Hast du zufällig Lautsprecherkabel in der Stärke rumliegen?
Wenn nicht kann ich mal ein Foto im Vergleich zu einem NT Kabel einstellen.


----------



## Domowoi (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Um ehrlich zu sein bin ich noch Schüler und habe nicht so viel Ahnung WIE ein Netzteil funktioniert, WAS es macht ist mir klar.

Das mit dem Kabelbrand soll der im PC oder in den Leitungen des Hauses sein? Die Hausleitung ist doch abgesichert? Kann die heutzutage noch abbrennen? Oder entsteht das Feuer im PC?

Das hab ich bei der Diskussion noch nicht ganz verstanden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Domowoi schrieb:


> Das mit dem Kabelbrand soll der im PC oder in den Leitungen des Hauses sein? Die Hausleitung ist doch abgesichert? Kann die heutzutage noch abbrennen? Oder entsteht das Feuer im PC?


Hausleitung ist halbwegs anständig abgesichert, entsprechend meint ich da die Kabel im PC, bei denen das nicht so wirklich (mehr) der Fall ist...


----------



## poiu (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hier gibt es auch einen Artikel zu Single Rail 

Antec PSU


----------



## Bluebeard (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo Stefan,

hättest Du vielleicht mal Interesse, ein Corsair AX1200 anzusehen und zu testen, bevor Du die Leute hier ohne jegliche Grundlage (bezogen auf unser AX1200) verschreckst? Denn diese von Dir aufgestellte Behauptung, ein Single Rail Netzteil fackelt im schlimmsten Fall ein Haus ab (und dies können unbedarfte, die diesen Thread mal eben nur überfliegen durchaus als Info mitnehmen) möchte ich so eigentlich ungern stehen lassen. Dies schaffen andere Netzteile auch *gg* 
Ich könnte auch noch anfügen, dass das Haus im Endeffekt ebenso durch andere überhitzten Komponenten abgefackelt werden könnte aber dies würde jetzt zu weit führen...

Wie gesagt biete ich Dir gerne an, das AX1200 mal auf Herz und Nieren zu checken - vielleicht änderst Du dann ja Deine Meinung - und da du zudem bei Listan geeignetes Testequipment hast, bietet es sich hier ja an, dem Jonny Guru Review gegebenfalls weitere Erkenntnisse hinzuzufügen, denn im Forum dort bist Du ja auch aktiv - in welchem Forum eigentlich nicht? 

Wie gesagt: Das Angebot steht und wenn Du mir Deine Adressdaten mit Telefon (UPS Versand) zukommen lässt, schicke ich Dir diese Woche noch ein AX1200 zu.

Cheers,
Bluebeard


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist ja schön.
Captain Blaubart höchstpersönlich. 
Könntest du uns denn mal aus erster Hand schildern was es mit Singlerail, OCP und Kurzschlusssicherheit verhält?
Den wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe ist ja eure gesamte aktuelle Palette auf Singlerail umgestellt.
Ich denke nicht das ihr das machen würdet wen ihr eine Klagewelle befürchten müsstet, euch eurer Sache also sicher seid.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> hättest Du vielleicht mal Interesse, ein Corsair AX1200 anzusehen und zu testen, bevor Du die Leute hier ohne jegliche Grundlage (bezogen auf unser AX1200) verschreckst?


 
Das ist doch mal ein Top angebot. 
Hoffentlich macht das Corsair nichts aus, wenn Stefan das Netzteil bei Listan testet. 



Bluebeard schrieb:


> ... Dies schaffen andere Netzteile auch *gg*


 
Ich hab mal gelesen, dass die Corsair aber recht lange brennen. 
Heißt doch auch, dass da gute Komponenten verbaut sind. 

Da hab ich gleich mal eine Frage:
Wieso brummt mein Corsair HX450 immer mal wieder?
Liegts an den Komponenten oder hat das einen anderen Grund?
Oder ist das einer der Gründe, wieso man es nicht mehr kaufen kann?


----------



## poiu (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Seasonic hat seine Komplette X Serie auf Single Rail umgestellt, Antec widerrum setzt auf Multi Rail

Antec High Current Pro und Gamer Netzteile @Computex 2010 | HardwareClips - Dein Hardware Video-Portal

Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold Netzteile @Computex 2010 | HardwareClips - Dein Hardware Video-Portal

Seasonic X-400 und X-460 Netzteile @Computex 2010 | HardwareClips - Dein Hardware Video-Portal


jeder Hersteller hat da seinen eigenen Weg, alles hat halt vor und nachteile.


schönes Angebot, würde mich auch über ein Test von stefan freuen.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gelesen, dass die Corsair aber recht lange brennen.
> Heißt doch auch, dass da gute Komponenten verbaut sind.




Würde sagen Ja 



> Da hab ich gleich mal eine Frage:
> Wieso brummt mein Corsair HX450 immer mal wieder?
> Liegts an den Komponenten oder hat das einen anderen Grund?
> Oder ist das einer der Gründe, wieso man es nicht mehr kaufen kann?



hast wohl ein Brumbär erwischt  nein, ursachen können einige sein der  Bluebeard kann das wohl besser erläutern


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher ob sich Stefan darüber freut, der bekommt doch schon Plag wenn er nur ein Singel Rail Netzteil sieht geschweigen denn es anfasst!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> hast wohl ein Brumbär erwischt  nein, ursachen können einige sein der Bluebeard kann das wohl besser erläutern


 
Ist immer bei einer bestimmten Drehzahl des Lüfters (würde ich mal sagen). Hab auch schon alle anderen Verursacher ausgeschlossen, so dass es nur vom NT kommen kann.
Das ist sehr ärgerlich, denn Silent ist das nicht.


----------



## Bluebeard (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ quantenslipstream

Aus der Ferne ist dies nicht zu beurteilen - ich rate zu einer RMA

Bezüglich Single Rail, OCP und Kurzschlussicherheit mache ich mich gerne schlau - werde umgehend unsere Ingenieure dazu ausquetschen 

Gegen einen Test bei Listan habe ich rein gar nichts, so lange alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht. Andere testen bei Maxpoint oder Coolermaster, insofern...

Mein Angebot steht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Gegen einen Test bei Listan habe ich rein gar nichts, so lange alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht. Andere testen bei Maxpoint oder Coolermaster, insofern...
> 
> Mein Angebot steht.


 
Stefan kann die Anlagen dort benutzen, wenn ich nicht irre, aber objektiv ist es immer.

So wild ist das mit dem Brummen nicht mehr, weil ichs nur noch als Ersatznetztel benutze.
Hab mir ein BeQuiet Pure Power gekauft, das ist unhörbar.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich glaub nicht da er es macht, Stefan gehört zu den Menschen die recht Intilligent (Genies) sind, will damit sagen der schaut sich die Daten an und schon weiß er was das Netzteil leistet und was es kann oder nicht. Der Test findet in seinem Kopf statt, und er liegt meines Wissens immer gold richtig damit. Was es aber für so normalos wie mich und andere immer schwirig macht seine Posts nach zu voll ziehen weswegen es immer öfter zu missverständnissen kommt. Siehe die letzten Seiten dieses Threads.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Warum sollte er es nicht machen?
Er bekommt es gestellt und kann es ausgiebig testen.
Und wenns abfackelt, kann er einen guten Film machen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Blaubart
Ich denk darüber mal nach 


poiu schrieb:


> Antec widerrum setzt auf Multi Rail


Naja, die Rails sind aber so stark (wo OCP gesetzt ist, weiß ich nicht), dass das ganze auch nicht ohne ist.

Ganz ab davon:
Schon mal einen 5,25" Molex Stecker an 'ner HDD verpolt?
Mir ist das schon öfter passiert, bis auf einmal ist auch alles heil geblieben...
Und da hatte ich 2 Rails a 30 Ampere, sonst nur max. 18A...
Daher find ich starke Rails (über 20A/Rail) nicht soo toll...


Bluebeard schrieb:


> Gegen einen Test bei Listan habe ich rein gar nichts, so lange alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht.


First Look bzw den Text mach ich zuhaus, bei Listan würd ich nur die Chroma nutzen und die Ergebnisse davon verwenden.

PS: was man auch machen könnte, wäre Single Rail drauf schreiben und drin steckt in Wahrheit ein Okta Rail...


----------



## Bluebeard (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mach das - ich, wie sicher auch die Leser hier, würde mich freuen.

SpaßmodeON:
Die starken Rails findest Du also schlecht, weil es Dir mal - weil Du den Stecker verpeilt hast - etwas verbruzelt hast? Das meinst Du aber nicht ehrlich, oder 
/SpaßmodeOff


----------



## poiu (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Daher find ich starke Rails (über 20A/Rail) nicht soo toll...



ich finde 20A eigentlich Ausreichend das reicht für ein 6&6+2PIN stecker 

@Bluebeard er hat doch recht, MultiRail gleich DAU SIcherheit


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nun ja, wieviele Rails soll dann ein 1200 Watt Netzteil haben?
Und was ist mit denen, die so ein Netzteil für ihre Multi GPU Systeme benutzen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mein Netzteil Wissen ist leider nich so dolle, sieht da bei Mainboards erheblich anderster aus, aber...Wäre es nich möglich ein Netzteil zu bauen wo man selber entscheiden kann wie es geschalltet wird. Ich meine indem der User selber entscheiden kann ob Singel Rail oder Multi oder welche Rails zusammen geschalltet werden und welche nicht. Wäre das zu aufwendig oder zu teuer??


----------



## poiu (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

die alten TAGAN Piperock made by Topwer hatten ein Schalter, der missverständlich beschriftet war aber in Endeffekt das ermöglicht hat, also die Rails zusammen zuschalten.!


----------



## Bluebeard (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nur mal so noch als kleiner Hinweis @ Stefan und weitere Interessierten:

Das Single Rail Corsair AX1200 hat OVP, OCP OTP und SCP - alles schön nachzulesen (unter Key Protection Features - fast am Ende des Artikels) hier im Corsair Blog Eintrag

Insofern würde ich Dich gerne bitten (Stefan) Deine Aussage bezüglich dieser Schutzmechanismen zumindest bei unserem AX1200 zu korrigieren - solch eine Falschbehauptung macht nämlich sonst schnell die Runde und das wollen weder wir, noch Du nehme ich an.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> die alten TAGAN Piperock made by Topwer hatten ein Schalter, der missverständlich beschriftet war aber in Endeffekt das ermöglicht hat, also die Rails zusammen zuschalten.!



 Warum hat man diese Sache nur nicht weiter vervolgt klingt als wäre es die Lösung für diese ganze Diskussion hir, wenn mann einen drauf setzen würde noch ein paar Schallter mehr wo man enscheidet welche mit welcher Rail zusammen geht oder klingt das alles zu Weltfremd??


----------



## Bluebeard (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und hier noch - quasi live von unserem Chefingenieur:


_The AX1200 has both over current protection and short circuit protection on all outputs._

_The short circuit protection will protect the power supply in the event of a rail short to ground or rail to rail short._

_The over current protection for the +12Vdc rail will activate if the maximum current drawn exceeds 125A approximately and for the +3.3V/+5V rails will activate if the maximum current exceeds around 40A approximately._

_Single rail and multi rail over current protection are similar except for multi rail the over current protection set point is lower._

_The condition being discussed in the forum is that the higher over current trip point could be problematic. This is being promoted to gain Marketing leverage._
_The question is how likely is it for a soft short condition to occur and then how long will it last._

_· For an over current, regardless of 40A or higher the condition is not likely to last very long on a system board as typical system board circuit traces and components will not support this level of current indefinitely, some part of the circuit would open up most likely instantaneously. _
_· In a soft short condition the output cables and connectors of the power supply would be the main concern as they will heat up, this will happen regardless of a 40A trip point or higher. The key is that the connector pin rating should not be exceeded, at best this is around 9A. Anything more than 20A through a single wire is problematic that is why both the wire and connector have flammability ratings established. The multi rail solution while it has a lower over current trip point still cannot guarantee this level of dc cable and connector protection._
_· Single rail power supplies meet the requirements in both normal operation and fault conditions defined by all major international safety organizations._

Ich denke damit sollte erst mal alles gesagt sein (von meiner Seite). Das Angebot steht übrigens immer noch


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also wenn ich Stefan richtig verstanden habe kannst du eine z.B. 60 Ampere Leitung garnicht richtig absichern, weil die Sicherung einfach zu spät auslöst, sie muss ja für Starke Ströme gebaut sein und das ist des Puddels Kern.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, wieviele Rails soll dann ein 1200 Watt Netzteil haben?


8: 1 etwas stärkere Rail für EPS12V (so 25-30A), eine etwas schwächere Rail (so 15A) für Molex/S-ATAs und eben 6 für je einen 8 pin PCie Stecker, hier würden auch 15A reichen, 20A mit Reserve.

Wenn mehr PCie Stecker benötigt werden, muss man eben mehr Rails verbauen...



Bluebeard schrieb:


> SpaßmodeON:
> Die starken Rails findest Du also schlecht, weil es Dir mal - weil Du den Stecker verpeilt hast - etwas verbruzelt hast? Das meinst Du aber nicht ehrlich, oder
> /SpaßmodeOff


Diese Situation hat mich zum nachdenken angeregt, denn wäre mir das nicht passiert, hätt ich nie drüber nachgedacht und wäre auch nie zu dem Schluss gekommen, das Single Rail böse ist.

Das Problem ist ja auch nicht der Normale Betrieb sondern dass auch mal was arg daneben laufen kann, z.B. ein Spannungsregler kann halb im Eimer sein, so dass die Leistungsaufnahme drastisch ansteigt.
Bei einem Single Rail Netzteil merkt der User davon nichts, im Extremfall schmilzt (ersteinmal) die Isolation der Kabel, wenn man jetzt nicht anwesend ist, kann das Kabel anfangen zu glühen (dabei musst du auch wissen, dass durch eine etwas erhöhte Temperatur ein Teufelskreis entsteht, der dazu führt dass immer mehr Leistung im Kabel umgesetzt wird!), was eben zu einem Brand führen kann.

Wie willst du das bei einem Single Rail Netzteil mit, sagen wir mal 60A (720W/+12V) jetzt absichern?
Eben, das geht nicht, weil wenn du das tun würdest, wär es kein Single Rail Netzteil mehr...

Bei einem Multi Rail Netzteil würd das Netzteil, bei anständig dimensionierten Rails, abschalten.
Der User könnte jetzt vermuten, das was kaputt wäre und den Fehler suchen...


----------



## Bluebeard (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Auch das werde ich schnellstmöglich klären


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kannst ja mal schauen, was passiert, wenn du das AX1200 an einem Kabel mit 'ner Büroklammer kurzschließt)...

Aber sei bloß vorsichtig, mit Pech schmiltz die Isolation...


----------



## Schrotti (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da hier ja die Netzteil Experten zu hunderten rumhängen, gleich meine Frage.

Ich habe vor mein 500W Enermax Liberty durch das Enermax Modu 87+ 700W zu ersetzen.

Enermax MODU87+ 700W ATX 2.3 (EMG700AWT) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Was spricht für das Enermax, was dagegen (abgesehen vom Preis).

Ich nutze seit einigen Jahren (12-13 Jahre dürften es sein) nur noch Enermax weil ich mit denen gute Erfahrungen gesammelt habe.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

naja hat diese Multi Rail Technik und nicht mehr als 25Ampere auf einer Leitung was nach Stefans Aussagen gerade an der Grenze ist, Oo ich glaub er hat mich langsam auf seine Seite gezogen hab ich garnet mittgekommen. Erleuchtung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Schrotti
Warum willst du dein NT austauschen?
Das Liberty sollte selbst für das Sys in deiner sig ausreichen.

Abgesehen davon kaufst du mit dem 87+ wohl ein sehr gutes NT.
Allerdings ist die Seasonic X-Serie laut Planet 3D alias Soulpain besser.

@all
Auch wenn das was Stefan sagt plausibel klingt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das da so ein Fauxpas eingebaut ist.
Ich bin mal auf die Meldung von Captain Blaubart gespannt.


----------



## Schrotti (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Warum willst du dein NT austauschen?
> Das Liberty sollte selbst für das Sys in deiner sig ausreichen.



CPU auf 4,2GHz bei 1,325V + GTX 480 auf 860MHz GPU bei 1,088V und es macht klack.

Der Rechner geht einfach aus weil dem Netzteil die Puste ausgeht.


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Alter Schwede, verkauf die Karte.


----------



## Schrotti (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nix da.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

260Watt übertaktet bis 300 Watt, mit einem alten 500 Watt Netzteil,hehehhe der war gut!!!


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nunja,alt ist relativ.
Die Kiste stemmt immerhin 460W auf der 12V Leitung.
Für mich wäre das ein absolute Nogo so ein Heizkissen wie die 480 einzubauen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was ist dann mit denen, die sich vier GTX 480 auf ihr Board schrauben?


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die können sich die Heizung im Winter sparen wenn gut isoliert ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und bekommen auch schon mal Besuch von der Feuerwehr.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und das ist kein Witz. Ich hatte mal mein System extrem Übertaktet so das hinten aus dem PC ca.45 Grad warme Luft raus kam. Nach 3 Stunden Prime95 hatte ich im Zimmer 22 Grad bei einer Ausentemperatur von 6 Grad ohne das ich an dem Tag die Heizung an hatte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie groß ist denn dein Zimmer?


----------



## Schrotti (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Nunja,alt ist relativ.
> Die Kiste stemmt immerhin 460W auf der 12V Leitung.
> Für mich wäre das ein absolute Nogo so ein Heizkissen wie die 480 einzubauen.



Die "Kiste" ist unter Wasser und damit kühl.

Aber das gehört hier überhaupt nicht rein (wie viele andere Antworten hier über mir auch nicht).

Ich fragte nur nach dem Netzteil, weil ich der Meinung war das ich hier gut damit aufgehoben bin.

Habe mich da wohl geirrt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wieso, das Enermax ist doch sehr gut und wenn du es kaufen willst, dann kauf es.
Qualitätiv ist es ganz oben dabei.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wieso Schnitzel und ich haben doch auf deine Frage geantwortet!! Und das Enermax was du dir ausgesucht hast wird im ganzen Netzt gelobt selbst Stefan und poiu finden es gut. Also hol es dir es bringt auf jedenfall die Leistung die du brauchst.


----------



## Domowoi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Selbst meine 470 heizt schon so krass dass ich keine Heizung mehr brauch auch bei niedrigeren Außentemps.

Trotzdem würd ich gerne erfahren ob mein Netzteil bald explododiert, weil ich ein Corsair (nix anderes mehr) 850W habe, was afaik 72A auf 12V hat. Was ja angeblich schon dopellt und dreifach über der kritischen Leistung ist.

Um ehrlich zu sein glaub ich trotzdem nicht das ich gefärdet bin.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also, wenn ein 850 Watt Corsair nicht für *eine* GTX 470 reicht, dann läuft im Grafikmarkt echt was falsch.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist doch garnix. Ich hab hir einen User im CrosshairII Thread der fragt warum sein PC nicht mehr richtig läuft. Er hat einen AMD 1055 2 x260 SLI und will es mit einem 4 Jahre alten Xilence 600 Watt Netzteil betreiben. Das ist heiß!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na ja, aufm Netzteil steht ja watt drauf, also muss das reichen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...sus-crosshair-ii-formula-nforce-780a-126.html
ganz unten gehts los. Nix für ungut DevilX aber das ist halt Wizig für jemand der sich ein bischen auskennt.


----------



## Erzbaron (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schrotti schrieb:


> Die "Kiste" ist unter Wasser und damit kühl.
> 
> Aber das gehört hier überhaupt nicht rein (wie viele andere Antworten hier über mir auch nicht).
> 
> ...


 
Die Enermax 87+ Serie, egal ob Modu pder Pro kannst du ohne zu zögern kaufen ... sehr gute Netzteile  auch in Anbetracht der aktuellen Single vs. Multi Rail Diskussion ... wobei das 600W Modell LOCKER ausreichen wird ... 

@ hulkhardy

Xilence hat sogar nen eignen Thread ... aber wer sich sonen Rechner leistet und dann beim Netzteil spart ... *pfeif*

@ Corsair

Coole Aktion von euch ...  hoffentlich steigt Stefan drauf ein ... ich würde mich über einen Intensivtest von ihm freuen ... 

BTW, das Design des AX1200 stammt ja direkt von euch, habt ihr jetzt auch eine eigne Netzteilproduktion oder lasst ihr "euer" Design bei einem der großen Hersteller bauen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie ich Stefan einschätze, nimmt er ne Kammera drückt auf Aufnahme, schalltet das Netzteil an nimmt ne Büroklammer, schließt die Leitung mit 100Ampere kurz und freut sich übers Ergebniss denn bervor die Sicherung greift rauchts und stinkt mit seinem Kommentar, "ich habs euch doch gesagt!. Genau so wird es enden, denkt an mich. Ich bezweifle aber dann das Corsair seine Freude daran hat!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das wäre zu einfach gedacht.
Die Frage ist, ob Stefan die Hardware hat, das Netzteil an die Grenze zu belasten, also praxisnah.
Ob das mit seinem kleinen Ofiice System und der Onboard geht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Erzbaron (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja um ein 1200W Netzteil zu belasten brauchts ja schon 3 GTX480  aber er kann ja wahrscheinlich die Chroma bei Listan in Hamburg nutzen und dann sein eignes Testprogramm schreíben (also nicht nur die normalen 80plus Lastverläufe) ... aber irgendwie glaub ich er wird auch das Büroklammerexperiment machen  zutrauen würde ich es ihm ... natürlich erst wenn alle anderen Tests durch sind ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mit einer Büroklammer kann man gut belasten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal schauen, was passiert, wenn du das AX1200 an einem Kabel mit 'ner Büroklammer kurzschließt)...
> 
> Aber sei bloß vorsichtig, mit Pech schmiltz die Isolation...



 Ohne Worte!!!

edit:Quanti zu deiner Frage wie Stefan es testet.Zitat von Stefan "First Look bzw den Text mach ich zuhaus, bei Listan würd ich nur die  Chroma nutzen und die Ergebnisse davon verwenden".


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

OK, wenn wir dann im Netz lesen, dass auf Fehmarn ein Wohnhaus abgebrannt ist, wissen wir bescheid.


----------



## poiu (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wenn der mit dem NT fertig ist, sieht das teil bestimmt so aus wie bei Hardwaresecrets, also in Einzelteilen in einer Kecksdose.

zum Enermax: ja die sind gut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich würde eher sagen, dass man es dann kaum noch vom Huntkey unterscheiden kann.


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es geht überhaupt nicht darum wie Stefan testet sondern darum ob die Sicherheitsschaltungen greifen.
Und da ist die Büroklammer glaub ich ein probates Mittel.
Den wie auch immer, ein NT *muss* in diesem Fall abschalten, sonst ist es trotz aller schönen Worte im Endeffekt nur crap.
Denn die Büroklammer kannst du durch beliebige Sachen ersetzen - ein abgefallenes Kabel,eine vergessene Schraube.
Da gibt es in einem PC einige Möglichkeiten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Schon ein Kabelbruch oder ein defekter Stecker kann dazu führen, dass die Strippen zusammenkommen und es einen Kurzschluss gibt.


----------



## Erzbaron (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

... und wenn dann keine Schutzschaltung greift ist es nicht nur mit der Hardware aus ...


----------



## poiu (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

apropos defekter Stecker, war da nicht Corsair, die mal falsch gepolte Stecker mit beigelegt haben?
wenn ich da jetzt denn HErsteller verwechsle, bitte um berichtigung.

das ist jetzt keine Böse Unterstellung, nur eben eine Beispiel für viele menschliche Fehler die halt passieren, wurden ja einige gute Beispiele genannt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Problem ist nur, wenn sagen wir mal 100Ampere auf einer Leitung liegt. Bis da ne groß dimensionierte Sicherung greift kann schon ganz schön was abgeraucht sein, weil die 100Ampere muss die Sicherung ja aushalten und das ist ein ganz schön starker Strom. Das ist es glaube ich was Stefan die ganze Zeit bemängelt.


----------



## Erzbaron (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also bei Fujitsu Siemens Notebooks gabs mal ne Serie mit falsch zusammengebastelten Netzteilen ... aber von Corsair ist mir jetzt nix bekannt ... 

Menschen machen nunmal Fehler ... das lässt sich bei aller Kontrolle nie ganz vermeiden


edit: Bevor ne Sicherung bei 100A greift ist wohl schon die ganze Bude abgebrannt ... aber jo, das ist genau der Grund für Stefans nachvollziehbare Zweifel an Single Rail Netzteilen ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei sowas ist das halt eine Frage der Zeit.
Wie lange dauert es, bis eine Sicherung, die 100A absichert, auslöst?


----------



## poiu (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

mein gedächniss hat mich nicht im Stich gelassen 

Corsair HX450 Netzteil – mögliches Problem mit dem Floppy Anschluss! - The Corsair Support Forums

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...gliches-problem-mit-dem-floppy-anschluss.html

Wage erinnere ich mich auch an ein Thread mit einem Seasonic , aber welches Forum kA, vielleicht weiß stefan was


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Verdammt, ich hab ein HX450. 
Gut, dass ich kein Diskettenlaufwerk mehr benutze.


----------



## Erzbaron (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn das Floppy nach 2-3 toten Netzteilen noch funktioniert spricht das ja für Corsair  ... da stellt sich mir aber die Frage, wer hat heute noch ein Floppydrive? ...


----------



## poiu (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist ja nur ein Beispiel das so was jedem Hersteller passieren kann, stell dir das mal bei einem PCIe Stecker vor 

Okay das würde viel schneller bekannt werden


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mein Corsair hat R0902... 
Hahaha, mich trifft es nicht, meins brummt nur, brennt aber nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> edit: Bevor ne Sicherung bei 100A greift ist wohl schon die ganze Bude abgebrannt ... aber jo, das ist genau der Grund für Stefans nachvollziehbare Zweifel an Single Rail Netzteilen ...


Genau das ist ja das Problem...

Wobei ich Single Rail ja nicht par se schlecht find, so im 'unteren Watt Bereich' machts ja auch Sinn, bei bis zu 450W Netzteilen (je nach +12V Rail auch noch 500W), ab 50-60A wirds nachher wirklich unschön...

Der Punkt ist doch der:
Je weniger Strom man hat, desto weniger kann bei "einem Missgeschick" passieren, je mehr Strom, desto mehr passiert.
Das können 'b00ngewaltakte' wie PCIe Stecker auf EPS Connector geprügelt sein, das können Schrauben aufm Board sein, ein veroplter 5,25" Stecker oder ein völlig kaputter Spannungsregler...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Schon deshalb solltest du das Corsair mal testen, um endlich mal zu zeigen, dass alle anderen falsch liegen und dir richtig davor bist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, ich muss nicht unbedingt was testen, von dem ich von Anfang an nicht so wirklich überzeugt bin, da hab ich nun wirklich keinen Bock drauf, da geht ja auch die ganze Spannung verloren, wenn man von Anfang an weiß, was man schreiben werden wird, woran die Testergebnisse auch nicht wirklich was ändern können.
Und irgendwas mutwillig zerlegen muss auch nicht sein...


Technisch find ichs AX1200 allerdings durchaus interessant (damit mein ich nicht diesen Vollmodular Quatsch, sondern den internen Aufbau)...

Würd aber gern mal Corsair Europe besuchen kommen, wenns nicht allzu weit wär...


----------



## Bluebeard (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Corsair Europe gibt es so nicht. Wir haben Büros in den EU Ländern und ein Center in Holland (RMA/Lager).
 Unsere Ingenieure sitzen in den USA - wird also sicherlich etwas weit werden. Ich ahbe Dir ja aber schon per PM angeboten - hier gerne zu vermitteln und Deine Anfragen weiterzuleiten.

Ich finde Du widersprichst Dir ein wenig selbst, oder? Einerseits bist Du vom Test nicht überzeugt (keiene Spannung, da Du ja angeblich schon weißt, was dabei herauskommt), findest das NT aber wiederum interessant. Ich kann das leider nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Jedes Netzteil lässt sich im Übrigen irgendwie "himmeln" das sollte auch klar sein.

Hinzu kommt, dass z.B. Seasonic auch auf Single-Rail Technik setzt - sind deren 400W+ PSUs nun alle schlecht in Deinen Augen? Ich denke schlicht und einfach, dass es diese und jene Lösung gibt. Das Ei des Kolumbus gibt es aber nicht...

Ich schick Dir gerne ein AX1200 und Du besorgst Dir noch ein Antec Multi Rail (gerne auf unsere Kosten) und dann kannst Du die Schutzschaltungen (um nichts anderes ging es heir ja, oder) hüben wie drüben mal antesten. Ich denke solch ein Angebot kann man eigentlich nicht ausschlagen - ausser man könnte vielleicht ins Grübeln kommen, dass siene Behauptungen widerlegt werden können - was in meinen Augen aber kein Ding wäre - man lernt schließlich nie aus 



Um die weiteren Anfragen hier noch zu beantworten:

Das AX1200 wurde von unseren Ingenieuren entwickelt (Design, Komponenten, usw. ) und wird von einem Auftragsfertiger für uns gefertigt. Eine eigene Netzteil-Produktion haben wir nicht. Das ist aber durchaus nicht außergewöhnlich - meines Wissens fertigt Enermax auch nicht mehr selbst, sondern lässt mittlerweile auch nur noch fertigen. Gerne lasse ich mich hier aber korrigieren.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Ich finde Du widersprichst Dir ein wenig selbst, oder? Einerseits bist Du vom Test nicht überzeugt (keiene Spannung, da Du ja angeblich schon weißt, was dabei herauskommt), findest das NT aber wiederum interessant. Ich kann das leider nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Jedes Netzteil lässt sich im Übrigen irgendwie "himmeln" das sollte auch klar sein.


Lies noch mal genau 
Ich finds ziemlich doof, das es ein Single Rail Gerät ist, aber die Technik, die drin steckt, schaut recht interessant aus.
Weil eigentlich habt ihr (mindestens) 2 Rails da drin, da 2 komplette Schaltungen, inklusive Transformator, für die 12V Spannung - CWTs PUK Plattform (ie Corsair HX1000) lässt grüßen.

Dazu noch diese neuen Hybridtrafos (2 davon um genau zu sein, eben weils eigentlich ein 'Doppelnetzteil', mit gemeinsamem Eingangsfilter und Gleichrichter, ist.


Bluebeard schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt, dass z.B. Seasonic auch auf Single-Rail Technik setzt - sind deren 400W+ PSUs nun alle schlecht in Deinen Augen? Ich denke schlicht und einfach, dass es diese und jene Lösung gibt. Das Ei des Kolumbus gibt es aber nicht...


Ja, leider 
Kunde ist (mal wieder) Schuld, siehe hier den Kommentar vom MDA4000...

Und das dürft etwa der Ansicht der meisten Leute entsprechen, die weder Plan haben, noch sonstwas, aber das Single RAIL braussu, sonst stürzt Rechner ab, FUD gefressen haben...


Bluebeard schrieb:


> Ich schick Dir gerne ein AX1200 und Du besorgst Dir noch ein Antec Multi Rail (gerne auf unsere Kosten) und dann kannst Du die Schutzschaltungen (um nichts anderes ging es heir ja, oder) hüben wie drüben mal antesten.


Ich weiß nicht, ob du auf dem neusten Stand bist, aber deren High Current (Pro) Serie find ich auch doof.
Alles was nicht UL Level 6 tauglich ist, find ich nicht schön...

Wenn die Lüftersteuerung meines DPS-750AB funktionieren würde, hätte ich auch das in meinem Rechner...



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Ich denke solch ein Angebot kann man eigentlich nicht ausschlagen - ausser man könnte vielleicht ins Grübeln kommen, dass siene Behauptungen widerlegt werden können - was in meinen Augen aber kein Ding wäre - man lernt schließlich nie aus


Warum sollten meine Behauptungen widerlegt werden können?
Es gibt nur 2 Möglichkeiten:
Entweder das AX1200 verhält sich so, wie ich es sagte oder hier habt hier etwas "gemogelt" (was ich in diesem Falle nicht einmal schlimm finde, da es einfach notwendig ist, um seine eigenen Geräte verkaufen zu können und dennoch ein gewisses Maß an Sicherheit bieten zu können) und es ist gar kein Single Rail Gerät.



Bluebeard schrieb:


> meines Wissens fertigt Enermax auch nicht mehr selbst, sondern lässt mittlerweile auch nur noch fertigen. Gerne lasse ich mich hier aber korrigieren.


Enermax sagt, sie fertigen selbst


----------



## Bluebeard (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Thx für den Enermax Link und thx für die PM - habe bereits geantwortet.

Bei alledem dürfen wir im Übrigen auch nicht vergessen, an welche Klientel sich das AX1200 richtet - dies sind Enthusiasten, mit zwei, drei oder gar vier Grafikkarten, übertakteter CPU uswusf. Und dass sich hier Single-Rail Netzteile besser eignen steht ja ausser Frage. Dies sollte man also auch noch in Erwägung ziehen, denn für "normalsterbliche" User ist ein solches PSU freilich der Overkill.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da hab ich gleich noch mal eine Frage.
Meinem Kumpel ist am Wochenende das Corsair HX520 durchgebrannt. 
Er sagte, dass das Gerät kochend heiß war. Wie kann das sein, ist der Lüfter ausgefallen oder die Lüftersteuerung?

Ich hatte ihm das letzten Herbst empfohlen, weil er sich sonst immer billig Netzteile (Combat Power und so) kauft.
"_Gib mal mehr Geld aus und kauf dir was Vernünftiges_" hab ich gesagt. 
Jetzt ist er sauer, dass das teurere NT nicht länger gehalten hat und hat sich inzwischen wieder ein Combat Power gekauft, die halten zwar auch nur bis zum Mittag (seine Worte), kosten aber wenigstens nicht so viel.


----------



## Bluebeard (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie soll man das aus der Ferne beurteilen können? Und selbst bei genauerem Hinsehen kann man jetzt, da es defekt ist, wohl nur noch schwerlich Rückschlüsse ziehen.

Zudem hat er ja 5 Jahre Garantie auf dem HX520 das meines Wissens mittlerweile, da es das HX520 nicht mehr gibt, gegen ein HX650 ersetzt werden sollte... Zur Corsair RMA - die Gewährleistung wird drüber sein und der Händler sich wohl weigern es zu tauschen - geht es hier lang...


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nö, er hats weggeworfen und sich eben das andere gekauft. 

Ich tippe ja, dass es daran liegt, dass sein Rechner im PC Schreibtische drinne steht und der hinten keine Entlüftung hat, also staut sich da irgendwann die Wärme und da das NT unten verbaut ist, kommt auch keine frische Luft mehr nach.
Da kackt jedes NT irgendwann weg.


----------



## Domowoi (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also, wenn ein 850 Watt Corsair nicht für *eine* GTX 470 reicht, dann läuft im Grafikmarkt echt was falsch.


Darum ging es mir nicht aber das Netzteil sollte mein Leben lang reichen. Und vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar hinzu wenn die Dinger mal billiger werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ein Leben lang reichen kannst du vergessen. Wer weiß, wie sich das in 5 Jahren entwickelt.


----------



## soulpain (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Enermax hat seine Fabrik in Guangzhou. Im übrigen weiß ich nicht, was davon zu halten ist, wenn ein Anbieter über einen konkurrierenden Hersteller Behauptungen aufstellt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wo auch sonst, wenn nicht in China.


----------



## soulpain (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Wo auch sonst, wenn nicht in China.


Taiwan?  Da stehen auch noch ein paar von SuperFlower und IS Quasar. Aber stimmt schon, die meisten sitzen um Shenzhen. Sollte man aber trotzdem nicht über einen Kamm scheren.


----------



## Bluebeard (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ soulpain

Ich habe keinerlei Behauptungen aufgestellt sondern lediglich eine Vermutung geäußert (und das im Übrigen auch gleich hinterfragt). Aber danke, dass Du Dich, wo dies ja eigentlich schon geklärt war, hier auch noch mit einmischen musst...


@ quantelslipstream

Grüße an Deinen Freund - wenn er zuviel Geld hat, sollte er es vielleicht lieber spenden als wegzuwerfen.


----------



## soulpain (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das sieht Enermax sicherlich anders und auch hier öffentlich Konkurrenznetzteile (Antec) finanzieren zu wollen, ist nicht in Ordnung. An welchen Diskussionen ich mich beteilige, ist übrigens nicht Deine Entscheidung!

Unabhängig ob Vermutung oder Behauptung hat eine Einschätzung eines Herstellers seitens der Konkurrenz einfach nichts in einem öffentlichen Forum zu suchen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Taiwan?


 
Laut volksrepublik China gehört Taiwan zu China, ist ist China und bleibt China, egal ob jetzt China oder Taiwan.


----------



## soulpain (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hehe, ok, kann man so sagen. Aber Mainland-China ist schon etwas anders als Taiwan, kulturell. Abgesehen von etwas willkürlich verlegten Stromleitungen und mehr Stürmen, Erdbeben etc. sieht es überall sehr westlich aus.


----------



## poiu (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

baut Impervio noch in Taiwan, bzw kommt von dehnen was neues, gelistet ist da ja nix.


----------



## Bluebeard (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Warum soll das nicht in Ordnung sein? Ich möchte Stefan lediglich dahingehend unterstützen, einem Vergleich Single-Rail / Mulit-Rail auf die Beine zu stellen ohne sich selbst in Unkosten zu stürzen. Da unsere aktuellen PSUs eben alle Single-Rail basierend sind habe ich hier eben einen Abieter gewählt, der aktuell aktiv das Mulit-Rail Design propagiert - ein besserer "Gegenspieler" um die ganze Sache zu verdeutlichen ist mir eben gerade nicht eingefallen.

Sollte so etwas hier nicht gewünscht sein, sollen mich die Moderatoren bitte darauf aufmerksam machen.

Freilich ist es Deine eigene Entscheidung wo und was du postest aber man muss es ja nicht schlimmer machen als es ist, oder? Wie gesagt war die Sache schon geklärt - aber für Dich wohl doch noch nicht ganz...

Auch wollte ich Enermax in keinster Weise schlecht reden - wir sitzen im Endeffekt doch alle im selben Boot - sondern nur darauf hinweisen, dass es letztendlich nur sehr wenige Hersteller gibt, die tatsächlich und ausschließlich selbst fertigen und daran auch überhaupt nichts verwerfliches ist bzw. dies in keinster Weise ein Indikator für die jeweilige Qualität des Produktes ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe das Corsair generell auf Singel Rail Netzteile setzt. Das es im high end Bereich stabieler die Spannung halten soll kann ich ja als Argument verstehen aber das alle neuen Netzeile von Corsair auf diese Technik beruhen verstehe ich nicht ganz. Der einzige wirkliche Grund scheint mir die Kostenfrage zu sein. Bluebeard wenn ich da mit meiner Vermutung falsch liege kannst du mich gerne berichtigen!


----------



## poiu (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Marketing könnte auch ein Grund sein das einige Hersteller vermehrt auf SIngle Rail setzen, einfach aus dem Grund das unter Usern die Meinung verbreitet ist das SIngle Rail besser sei ( zB für OC).

also -> Nachfrage angebot Prinzip


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist sicher auch eine Frage der Kosten.


----------



## Bluebeard (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mit der Vermutung liegst Du meiner Meinung nach schon etwas falsch. Unsere Fertiger sind eben unter anderem CWT und Seasonic, auf deren Design wir aufbauen. Und deren aktuelle Topmodelle basieren eben auf einem Single-Rail Design.

Wir nutzen (bis auf das selbstentwickelte AX1200) deren Platinenlayout und optimieren dann nach den Vorgaben unserer eigenen PSU-Ingenieure den kompletten Aufbau. Die verwendeten Bauteile werden von uns vorgegeben, die Tests erfolgen nach unseren Vorgaben und selbst der Fertigungsprozess wird von Corsair Mitarbeitern von Ort überwacht. Somit haben wir also jederzeit volle Kontrolle über die nach unseren Vorgaben für uns entwickelten Netzteile.

Ich bin bei Leibe kein Netzteil Spezialist (da hat manch Anderer hier weit mehr auf dem Kasten als ich) aber es ist bekannt, dass sich Single-Rail und Multi-Rail Netzteile eigentlich gar nicht so sehr unterscheiden, wie man aufgrund der Diskussionen hier annehmen könnte. Es wird hier und da mal behauptet, dass Single-Rail PSUs die OCP fehlen würde (dies könnte man ja als kostensparend ansehen) - tut es aber nicht. Vermutlich kostet ein ordentliches Multi-Rail NT in der Herstellung nicht mehr oder weniger als ein ordentliches Single-Rail NT.

Was man abschließend nicht vergessen sollte: Jeder Hersteller versucht selbstverständlich so kostengünstig wie nur möglich zu produzieren bzw. produzieren zu lassen. Letztendlich kommt es aber doch auf die Qualität an, die dabei heraus kommt. 

Irgendwann wurde mal Multi-Rail propagiert, dann irgendwann Single-Rail. Nun gibt es halt am Markt sowohl als auch (mittlerweile haben manche Netzteile sogar beides optional umschaltbar, wenn ich nicht irre). Beides hat seine Vor- und sicher auch seine Nachteile - warum kann man es nicht einfach so hinnehmen. Es hat ja im Endeffekt jeder User selbst zu entscheiden, welche Technik ihm gut und für seinen Einsatzzweck passend erscheint. Und ich denke das ist auch gut so.

Es ist doch letztendlich nur logisch, dass man sich auch versucht von den Mitbewerbern zu unterscheiden, wäre ja auch langweilig, wenn wirklich jeder den selben Brei verkaufen würde, oder?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also poiu ich weiß nicht. Ich bin hir ja im Forum sehr stark damit beschäftigt Usern bei ihren PC Problemen zu helfen und 50 Prozent sind solche die sich gereade einen PC selber zusammen gebaut haben. Wenn ich jetzt behaupte das vieleicht 10 Prozent davon wissen was ein Singel oder Multi Rail Netzteil ist, ist das eher hoch gegriffen.


----------



## poiu (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja klar, es auch nur ein Grund von vielen, wobei auch die +1000W NT eher an Freaks  richten und die kennen sich auch mehr aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Es ist doch letztendlich nur logisch, dass man sich auch versucht von den Mitbewerbern zu unterscheiden, wäre ja auch langweilig, wenn wirklich jeder den selben Brei verkaufen würde, oder?


 
Den selben Brei sicher nicht.
Aber bevor ich nach schicken Design schaue oder nach Dioden und toll verpackten Kabeln, will ich doch eher gute Technik haben.
Ich hab in letzter Zeit einige NTs gesehen und auch mal durchgetestet und gerade im Bereich Seasonic/Enermax/Enhance sind die Unterschiede sehr gering, da schaut man dann nach dem Zubehör, nach der Optik oder dem Preis (wohl in erster Linie).
Doch andere Hersteller gibts auch, dort muss man dann schon nach Technik gucken, was bekommt man für sein Geld, wo wird bei den NTs gespart, usw.?


----------



## Bluebeard (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Selbstverständlich muss die Qualität im Vordergund stehen - dies wissen leider immer noch viel zu wenige...

Vielleicht hast Du auch einfach den Smeily hinter meinem Satz übersehen?




Ich klink mich nun mal aus - bis Morgen dann vielleicht...


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Bei alledem dürfen wir im Übrigen auch nicht vergessen, an welche Klientel sich das AX1200 richtet - dies sind Enthusiasten, mit zwei, drei oder gar vier Grafikkarten, übertakteter CPU uswusf.


Hm, ja, neee, nicht nur...
Von daher würd ich als Kompromiss 'nen Schalter vorschlagen, für den man aber ein Garantiesiegel brechen muss...



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Und dass sich hier Single-Rail Netzteile besser eignen steht ja ausser Frage.


Nein, nicht wenn ichs konstruiren würd 
Dann würd niemand merken, dass es ein SIngle Rail ist...
Das Problem wär dann aber der Preis!
OK, die Molex könnt man 'irgendwo' 'dranklatschen', so dass man aber am Ende locker bei 7-8 Rails wäre...

Siehe weiter oben, 20A/Rail, 2 Rails am EPS12V Stecker, einen für ATX/Molex/S-ATA und pro PCie Stecker eine Rail (notfalls könnt man noch 25A bei einem 6+8pin pro Rail machen)


Bluebeard schrieb:


> Dies sollte man also auch noch in Erwägung ziehen, denn für "normalsterbliche" User ist ein solches PSU freilich der Overkill.


Es gibt aber dennoch mehr als genug Leute, die sich 'nen 3-4 fach überdimensioniertes Gerät kaufen.
Meist sind das die, denen ein LC_Power um die Ohren geflogen ist und nun meinen sie, ein 1kW Netzteil zu brauchen - oder mehr.

Ich hab sogar schon gehört, das jemand mit 9800GT, 4 kern AMD Prozessor usw, ein 1kW Netzteil im Rechner hatte (im Star Trek Online Forum war das)



poiu schrieb:


> baut Impervio noch


Das ist die Frage...
Hab lange nichts mehr von denen gehört...



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht ganz verstehe das Corsair generell auf Singel Rail Netzteile setzt.


Single Rail Netzteile lassen sich einerseits besser verkaufen, andererseits sind sie (meistens) günstiger...

Das Problem ist eben, das viele User auf den Schwachsinn, den PC Power & Cooling angefangen hat, in die Welt zu setzen, reingefallen sind und nun in den Köpfen vieler die Meinung vorherrscht, dass man ein Single Rail Netzteil bräuchte, sonst würd einem der Rechner dauernd abschmieren.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Ich bin bei Leibe kein Netzteil Spezialist (da hat manch Anderer hier weit mehr auf dem Kasten als ich) aber es ist bekannt, dass sich Single-Rail und Multi-Rail Netzteile eigentlich gar nicht so sehr unterscheiden, wie man aufgrund der Diskussionen hier annehmen könnte. Es wird hier und da mal behauptet, dass Single-Rail PSUs die OCP fehlen würde (dies könnte man ja als kostensparend ansehen) - tut es aber nicht. Vermutlich kostet ein ordentliches Multi-Rail NT in der Herstellung nicht mehr oder weniger als ein ordentliches Single-Rail NT.


Der Unterschied zwischen SR und MR ist einfach, dass man die +12V Leitung mehrfach absichert, quasi mit einem 1 phasigem Sicherungskasten zu vergleichen, entsprechend werden hier meist auch mehr Bauteile benötigt.

Bei echten Single Rail Netzteilen ist das nicht der Fall, wobei es auch einige 'Bastelumbauten' von Herstellern gibt, die man dann hier auf dem letzten Bild sehen kann, wo einfach eine Drahtbrücke angelötet wurd...

Das Problem, warum Multi Rail so einen schlechten Ruf haben, kann man hier beim ersten Punkt sehr schön sehen.
Man hat einfach mal 2 Rails am EPS12V Stecker verbraten, MoBo und die beiden PCie Stränge hängen an einer Rail, eine schwächere Rail ist dann für Molex zuständig.
Das Problem hierbei ist, dass die 4 Rails zu wenig sind, bei dieser Verteilung.
Hier hätte man mindestens 5 gebraucht, alternativ nur eine Rail an dem EPS12V (was aber bei sehr starkem CPU OC nicht ausreicht)...

Das Geheimnis, wie man aus dem Schlamassel raus kommt, heißt einfach mehr Rails mit weniger Leistung:
2x 15A am EPS12V Stecker
1x 10A-15A für Molex/S-ATA/MoBo
Und eben je eine Rail a 15-20A pro PCie COnnector, 25A wenn man 6+8pin eine Rail teilen lässt (12,5A + 6,25A, gesamt etwa 18,75A, bei 25A hätt man also 6,25A 'Reserve' für OC)


Bluebeard schrieb:


> Irgendwann wurde mal Multi-Rail propagiert, dann irgendwann Single-Rail.


Ähm, nein.
Es war in der ATX Spec Vorschrift, die aber wieder rausgefallen ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Auf diese Informationen habe ich solange gehoft und entlich fließen sie!!!!! Danke Bluebeard das du Stefan das entlockt hast, bei uns normalos ist er eher zugeknöpft. Ich weiß Stefan du meinst es nicht böse aber dennoch ist es ne Tatsache.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was ist eine Tatsache?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das er nicht besonders ins Deteil geht wen du oder ich oder ein anderer in was Fragt. Ich mein damit er sagt dir schon gut oder schlecht oder nimm das oder jenes aber ne Detallierte Bergründung bleibt er desöfteren schuldig. Ich glaub das ist im einfach zu nervig jemandem wie mir es genau bis aufs Komma zu erklären. Hab ein bischen verständniss dafür, weil so was einem nicht Profi nahe zu bringen ist zeit und Nerven aufwändig. Das kenn ich aus erfahrung hab ja auch so meine Spezial Gebiet. Jemandem zu erklären wie zum beispiel ein Taktgeber auf dem Mainboard arbeitet ist schon recht schwierig, der gerade mal weiß was ein Wiederstand ist. Deshalb nehme ich es ihm auch nicht übel!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Liegt wohl ein wenig daran, dass unsereins noch nicht genug Wissen hat (in diesem Bereich) um wirklich gegen Stefan kontern zu können.


----------



## Christoph@ANTEC (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das es im high end Bereich stabieler die Spannung halten soll kann ich ja als Argument verstehen



Hi, das ist komplett falsch. Das hat Bluebeard auch schon richtig gestellt. Single und Multirail PSU unterscheiden sich nicht wirklich, bis auf das fehlende OCP auf der 12V Leitng bei den hochwattigen natuerlich.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Doch andere Hersteller gibts auch, dort muss man dann schon nach Technik gucken, was bekommt man für sein Geld, wo wird bei den NTs gespart, usw.?



Ich denke gerade jetzt wo der 80+Wahn ausgebrochen ist, wird es wieder interessant im Markt weil man zum erreichen hoher Wirkungsgrade eben neue Technologie braucht. Da kommen Topologien zum Vorschein, die man als Verbraucher noch nie gehoert hat. Aber genau das ist das spannende an der Sache. Dieses Jahr wird es rund gehen mit den neuen Gold-Modellen, hier muss man aber beachten, dass es Heidenunterschiede gibt, wenn man zum Beispiel auf Ripple Wert legt 



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Da unsere aktuellen PSUs eben alle Single-Rail basierend sind habe ich hier eben einen Abieter gewählt, der aktuell aktiv das Mulit-Rail Design propagiert - ein besserer "Gegenspieler" um die ganze Sache zu verdeutlichen ist mir eben gerade nicht eingefallen.


Danke, weiss ich zu schaetzen  Ich wuerde anstatt _propagiert_ eher _informiert_ waehlen, was richtiger ist.




soulpain schrieb:


> Unabhängig ob Vermutung oder Behauptung hat eine Einschätzung eines Herstellers seitens der Konkurrenz einfach nichts in einem öffentlichen Forum zu suchen!


Naja, solange es zivilisiert bleibt und keine unsachlichen Behauptungen aufgestellt werden ist das doch vollkommen in Ordnung.



poiu schrieb:


> baut Impervio noch in Taiwan, bzw kommt von dehnen was neues, gelistet ist da ja nix.


Die gibt es nicht mehr...



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Und dass sich hier Single-Rail Netzteile besser eignen steht ja ausser Frage.


Warum das denn? Ich frag mich gerade warum jeder serioese Hardcore-LN2-Overclocker auf das Antec TruePower Quattro 1200W schwoert...?? 

Das Problem mit single und multirail NTs ist doch einfach erklaert. Manche Firmen haben die 12V Distribution nicht hinbekommen und der einfache User waehlt deswegen den einfacheren Weg. Aber wie jeder mittlerweile weiss, fehlt bei grossen single rail NTs das OCP auf der 12V Leitung und das kann wirklich gefaehrlich werden. Und dass das kein Marketinggeblubber ist, wissen wir ja mittlerweile auch, weil immer mehr Topics in den Foren auftauchen in welchen ueber geschmolzene Stecker/Kabel und gebratene Komponenten die Rede ist. Das ist mit Nichten aus den Fingern gezogen.

Und wenn dann ein 1200W single rail NT sogar eine professionelle Teststation in den USA schmort, dann finde ich ist es mal an der Zeit dem User sichere Produkte anzubieten, anstatt alles zu verkaufen was geht, ohne drueber nach zu denken.

Christoph


----------



## poiu (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Impervio gibt es nicht mehr, verdammt ich hab hier eins kann ich mir dann ein einnahmen

Schade die waren gut  haben die nicht 3-4 Jahren erst eine Automatisierte Fertigung hingestellt?


----------



## Bluebeard (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hi Christoph und Danke für deine ergänzenden Infos - "informiert" wäre freilich treffender gewesen als "propagiert" 

Ich kann bezüglich der OC Geschichte nur die Erfahrungen unserer Beta-Tester (unter denen auch eine Menge sog. Hardcore LN2 Overclocker sind) weitergeben und die wollen alle unbedingt eine starkt 12V Rail (und sagen mir auch, dass dies für Sie von Vorteil wäre) und ich kann mich vor Anfragen bezüglich des AX1200 schon fast nicht mehr retten. Wie bereits erwähnt bin ich zu wenig Fachmann - ich komme aus der DRAM/Flash Richtung und habe bezüglich NTs auch noch einiges zu lernen - um dies dann auch noch fachlich zu stützen insofern sehen wir einfach mal was noch so kommt und harren der Dinge.

Wie dem auch sei, ich denke von meiner Seite ist zum Thema erst mal genug gesagt. Ein AX1200 wird noch Heute an Stefan raus gehen und dann sehen wir einfach mal, was er so damit anstellt 

Und auch thx Stefan bezüglich der ATX Spec.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bluebeard:

Schau mal, ob du die Techies dazu bekommen kannst, ein Multi Rail Netzteil nach meinen Vorstellungen (als Prototyp) bauen zu lassen und lasst das mal gegen eure Single Rail Geräte antreten.

Ich wette mit dir, dass da niemand einen Unterschied feststellen würde - man muss sich auch absolut keine Gedanken über die Lastverteilung und ähnliches machen, wie bei einem Single Rail Netzteil.
Der einzige Unterschied, den es gibt, ist, dass man nicht 'mal eben' die Kabel abfackeln kann.
Und dass es in der Herstellung wohl 'nen Stückchen teurer sein wird...

Wo das Problem zu Anfang lag, hab ich ja schon erwähnt (kurz: zu wenig Rails, Hersteller haben sich keine Gedanken über die Lastverteilung gemacht, was bei MR Geräten aber schon wichtig ist)...


----------



## Bluebeard (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hi Stefan,

lass uns diese Diskussion doch bitte per PM weiterführen - hat hier nicht wirklich viel verloren.
Ich antworte Dir darauf gleich mal 

Cheers,
Bluebeard


----------



## poiu (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ach ist für uns auch interessant


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

He, Blueberad jetzt kein Geheimnisskrämerrei, hast du denn was zu verbergen?? Lass uns nur an der Sache Teilhaben, den wir sind es ja die eure Netzteile kaufen sollen oder nicht? Ach und Stefan vergiss bitte die Büroklammer nicht!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schnitzel (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mich Interessiert bei der ganzen Sache nur eins.
Fackelt die Kiste bei einem Kurzschluss ab oder nicht - basta.
Wenn nein - OK,
Wenn ja - sch....
so einfach ist das.
Da nutzen dann auch Qualitäten im regulären Betrieb nichts.


----------



## Shi (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich finde Multi-Rail und Single-Rail sind doch sowas von überbewertet und können Otto-Normalverbraucher egal sein. Das merkt man doch gar nicht und solange man nich 4xGTX480 an eine Rail hängt ist das doch egal oder?

Würde ich etwas merken wenn mein BQ Single-Rail wäre? Es wird bei meinem Sys ja sowieso nicht ausgereizt und solange man kein LC-Power oder so drin hat sind mMn die Qualitätsunterschiede kaum merklich


----------



## Schnitzel (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Auch ein Mittelklasse-NT mit 480W auf der 12V Leitung wuchtet im Falle eines Singleraildesigns 40A auf eine Leitung.
Das kann für die Käbelchen durchaus gefährlich werden


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Shi, sicher merkst du es nicht im normal Fall, erst wenn es zu Problemen kommt, Kurzer, Überhitzung, Stromspitzen und änliches. Dann kannst du mal sehen was 40 Ampere sind, vielmehr was sie anrichten können. Aber Stefan gut ihr macht das jetzt Privat aus ist ja eure Sache aber es wäre echt super wenn du uns auf dem laufenden halten würdest. Danke im Vorraus!!!


----------



## Shi (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja mein NT hat 2x 22A soweit ich weiß 

Versucht mich doch mal zu überreden, Bluebeard und Christoph auf eines euerer NT's umzusteigen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Ich finde Multi-Rail und Single-Rail sind doch sowas von überbewertet und können Otto-Normalverbraucher egal sein.


Ja, nein, nicht wirklich.
Bzw kommts auf den 'Wattbereich' an.
Ich schmeiß einfach mal 40A als absolutes maximum rein, alles darunter ist OK, je mehr Ampere, "desto schlimmer" wirds, das kann sogar so weit gehen, dass kein kurzer mehr erkannt wird, besonders wenn man mehrere Übergänge hat (wenn ichs beim AX1200 richtig sehe, hat man mindestens 3 Übergänge: PSU PCB zu Modular PCB, via geschraubter Verbindung, Modu PCB auf Kabel und Kabel zur Buchse dessen, was man betreiben möchte).
Genau kann ichs dir dann in den nächsten Tagen sagen, wenn nichts schief geht.



Shi schrieb:


> Das merkt man doch gar nicht und solange man nich 4xGTX480 an eine Rail hängt ist das doch egal oder?


Lass mich das ganze mal auf Englisch sagen:
You won't realize it, until something goes terribly wrong, than you'll know if you've got a single or multi rail PSU.

Auf Deutsch: Sofern alles gut Läuft und nix schief geht, merkst du sowieso nichts, das Problem ist aber, was passiert, wenn etwas schief läuft?

Ich hab ja weiter oben ein paar Beispiele genannt, die durchaus etwas konstruiert sind, aber durchaus in der Praxis vorkommen können.

Ein Knaller ist natürlich immer wieder wenn man den PCie Stecker in den EPS12V Stecker prügelt...
Allerdings verstehe ich hier auch nicht, warum man hier die Belegung 'umgedreht' hat, aber das ist ja auch IT-Technik, da kommt man mit Logik und klarem Verstand nicht unbedingt weit...


Shi schrieb:


> Würde ich etwas merken wenn mein BQ Single-Rail wäre? Es wird bei meinem Sys ja sowieso nicht ausgereizt und solange man kein LC-Power oder so drin hat sind mMn die Qualitätsunterschiede kaum merklich


Es kommt immer drauf an.
Wie stark das Netzteil ist, was gerade passiert und so weiter.
Vorallen darf man aber NIEMALS immer vom Optimalzustand ausgehen, man muss insbesondere bedenken, was passiert, wenn etwas unglaublich schief geht!

Hier möcht ich mal unseren Albert zitieren:


			
				Albert Einstein schrieb:
			
		

> Die Dummheit der Menschen und das Weltall sind unendlich, wobei ich mir beim Weltall nicht sicher bin.



Und mein ehemaliger Werkstatt Lehrer (bin ja halbwegs gelernter Elektroinstallateur ) sagte mal, dass man gar nicht so dumm denken kann, wie es kommt.


----------



## Christoph@ANTEC (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Naja mein NT hat 2x 22A soweit ich weiß
> 
> Versucht mich doch mal zu überreden, Bluebeard und Christoph auf eines euerer NT's umzusteigen.



Was gibt es da zu ueberreden? Die High Current Pro 1200W haben 8x 12V@30A 

Nun musst du nur noch soviel Watt brauchen, es geht aber auch durchaus mit einem kleineren, viel guenstigerem mit mehrmaligen 22-25A von uns.

Christoph


----------



## Erzbaron (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Christoph@ANTEC schrieb:


> Was gibt es da zu ueberreden? Die High Current Pro 1200W haben 8x 12V@30A
> 
> Nun musst du nur noch soviel Watt brauchen, es geht aber auch durchaus mit einem kleineren, viel guenstigerem mit mehrmaligen 22-25A von uns.
> 
> Christoph


 
Hey Christoph,

wann wird es die High Current Pro denn in Deutschland geben??? 

Ich hatte schon lange kein Delta Netzteil mehr im Rechner ^^


----------



## Christoph@ANTEC (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Hey Christoph,
> 
> wann wird es die High Current Pro denn in Deutschland geben???
> 
> Ich hatte schon lange kein Delta Netzteil mehr im Rechner ^^



Gehen gerade in Produktion, werden wahrscheinlich in 2 Monaten spaetestens in den Regalen sein.


----------



## Erzbaron (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Christoph@ANTEC schrieb:


> Gehen gerade in Produktion, werden wahrscheinlich in 2 Monaten spaetestens in den Regalen sein.


 
Alles klar, dann ist mein Sommerurlaub vorbei und ich kann Geld verprassen 

Gibt es schon avisierte Preise? Sozusagen eine UVP ...

Bei einem Delta Netzteil wirds vermutlich auch ein Delta Lüfter werden, oder wurde da was "ganz besonderes" eingekauft?


----------



## Christoph@ANTEC (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Alles klar, dann ist mein Sommerurlaub vorbei und ich kann Geld verprassen
> 
> Gibt es schon avisierte Preise? Sozusagen eine UVP ...
> 
> Bei einem Delta Netzteil wirds vermutlich auch ein Delta Lüfter werden, oder wurde da was "ganz besonderes" eingekauft?



Fuer die drei kleineren Modelle 750, 850 und 1000W ist es ein Delta Luefter. Fuer das 1200er kommt er von Sanyo Denki, weil die einfach besser waren im Vergleich.

UVP war fuer das 1200W circa 349USD. Das 750W liegt bei 219USD. Die anderen bei 249USD und 299USD respektive. EUR Preise haben wir noch nicht leider.

Christoph


----------



## Erzbaron (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Christoph@ANTEC schrieb:


> Fuer die drei kleineren Modelle 750, 850 und 1000W ist es ein Delta Luefter. Fuer das 1200er kommt er von Sanyo Denki, weil die einfach besser waren im Vergleich.
> 
> UVP war fuer das 1200W circa 349USD. Das 750W liegt bei 219USD. Die anderen bei 249USD und 299USD respektive. EUR Preise haben wir noch nicht leider.
> 
> Christoph


 
Die USD Preise reichen ja ersteinmal völlig um sich in etwa ein Bild machen zu können ... aber das 750W Modell macht schon einen sehr guten Eindruck ... 

Wird es eigentlich von euch auch "kleinere" Netzteile mit 80plus Gold Zertifikat geben? Aber natürlich mit modernster Technik und hochwertigen Teilen  quasi die High Current Pro in "Klein" ...


----------



## Christoph@ANTEC (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Die USD Preise reichen ja ersteinmal völlig um sich in etwa ein Bild machen zu können ... aber das 750W Modell macht schon einen sehr guten Eindruck ...
> 
> Wird es eigentlich von euch auch "kleinere" Netzteile mit 80plus Gold Zertifikat geben? Aber natürlich mit modernster Technik und hochwertigen Teilen  quasi die High Current Pro in "Klein" ...



Nein ist nicht geplant. Macht auch nicht wirklich Sinn, es gibt dazu einen Thread bei JonnyGuru wo der Kollege Redbeard den generellen Standpunkt ausreichend erklaert hat. Generell gesehen macht eine Einsparung prozentual gesehen bei kleineren Netzteilen keinen Sinn, da der Aufwand (Kosten) die Einsparung letzten Endes weit ueberschreiten. Es ist eben ein grosser Unterschied, wenn man 2% bei 1200W sparen kann, oder bei 40W. In dem Bereicht gibt es schon so viele Netzteile mit 80+ Bronze, welche sehr viel mehr Sinn machen. Diese haben auch einen guten Wirkungsgrad, teilweise stabile Leitungen, Ripple-Unterdrueckung und sind leise. Kosten dann auch nur wenige EUR.

Christoph


----------



## Erzbaron (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ach, ihr wollt ja nur das wir die High Current Pro kaufen  gebs doch zu ... und wenn ihr mir keine Alternativen bietet werde ich das wohl auch tun ... 

Vielen Dank für deine Antworten


----------



## poiu (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Christoph@ANTEC

ich stimme euch zu das es Unsinn ist Gold in 300W und weniger W anzubieten, leider wollen das einige wirklich Oo die Ersparnis ist ein Witz und rechtfertigt denn Aufwand nicht wirklich.

ich bin mal gespannt wie die 80 Glod 400W von Seasonic ankommen, ob die leute auch denn Preisbezahlen.

was ist eigentlich mit 200W NT 80 Brozne, für PCs mit Obaord Graka wäre das gar nicht so verkehrt!


----------



## Christoph@ANTEC (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich mit 200W NT 80 Brozne, für PCs mit Obaord Graka wäre das gar nicht so verkehrt!



Die Sache ist, dass du rum um 150W auch schon gute 'Netzteil'adapter bekommst. Die kannst dann an ein Modul mit DC-DC drauf anklemmen und schon hast dein ~200W NT.


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es muß ja nicht Gold sein.
Aber auch Bronze zwischen 300 und 350W für einen Office-Rechner ohne und  für einen kleinen Spielerechner mit 1xPCIE sind mehr als rar gesät.
Netzteile & USV/Netzteile Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Da besteht eindeutig Handlungsbedarf.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Problem dabei ist, das das niemand kauft, auch wenns für 90% der Systeme am Markt reichen würd.

Gerade in Amiland akuft man sich 'ne PSU grundsätzlich 2-3 Nummern größer als man eigentlich bräuchte...
750W Geräte scheinen da wohl der Renner zu sein, 550W eher weniger, obwohl eigentlich niemand ein 750W Gerät bräuchte...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gerade die Amis mit ihren, für unsere Verhälnisse, Witz Rechnern. Du brauchst Leistung für ein Zocker Rechner und die Amis sind Konsolen Spieler. Solche Rechner wie wir sie hir in Deutschland haben sind im Amiland was Exotisches. Die haben eher ein Laptop und Office Rechner. Was ich damit sagen will was Marketing alles ausmacht, irgentwer muss denen doch eingeredet haben das sie ein 750 Watt Netzteil brauchen. Wenn ich mir die Kommentare von Bluebeaed so durchlese dann weiß ich auch wer das war und woher das kommt!!!


----------



## Compucase (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Schnitzel
Kommt doch jetzt - COUGAR A-Serie
A350, 80Plus Bronze, 1x 6PIN PCI-E - UVP 38,90 Euro


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sehr schön.
Können die Herren Antec und Corsair auch noch was zum Thema beisteuern?

@ Compucase
Wieviel der Leistung entfällt dabei auf die 12V Schiene(n)?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ach, ihr wollt ja nur das wir die High Current Pro kaufen  gebs doch zu ... und wenn ihr mir keine Alternativen bietet werde ich das wohl auch tun ...
> 
> Vielen Dank für deine Antworten


 
Das ist ja nichts Neues, dass man die Top Modelle mit der besten Technik ausstattet, damit es Gründe gibt, die auch zu kaufen. 



Schnitzel schrieb:


> @ Compucase
> Wieviel der Leistung entfällt dabei auf die 12V Schiene(n)?


 
Das würde mich jetzt auch interessieren und ob Cougar vom Orange wegkommt, bzw. andere Farben anbieten wird?


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

1. 228W (11/14) beim 300W Modell, das 400W hat 276W (2x 14A), das 400W ist dem 400W Cougar ähnlich und das 450W hat 420W auf der +12V (22/20A).

2. Ja, die neuen Cougars sind alle nicht mehr Orange, hier setzt man jetzt mehr auf schwarz. (außer bei den PowerX)


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

OK,Danke.
Wo hast du die Info her?
Wo wir gerade bei der Single/Multirail Diskussion sind.
Wäre es bei diesen kleinen NT's nicht sinnig auf eine Rail zu setzen um sich da nicht irgendwo zu limitieren?
Es wäre ja durchaus möglich das eine dickere CPU mit einer IGP zusammen arbeitet.
Da kann es mit 132W schonmal knapp werden.

Edit:
Habs gefunden.
Das 400er wird auch interessant für die gehobene Mittelklasse mit 2x20A,384W und 2x6pin PCIE


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> OK,Danke.
> Wo hast du die Info her?


Einem offiziellem Dokument, dass ich vom Hersteller auf der CeBit erhalten hab 



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei der Single/Multirail Diskussion sind.
> Wäre es bei diesen kleinen NT's nicht sinnig auf eine Rail zu setzen um sich da nicht irgendwo zu limitieren?


Ja, wäre es.
Und es wäre auch völlig unkritisch.



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Es wäre ja durchaus möglich das eine dickere CPU mit einer IGP zusammen arbeitet.
> Da kann es mit 132W schonmal knapp werden.


Dazu hab ich keine Infos, halte es aber für möglich, das die 14A am CPU Stecker hängen und die 11A fürn Rest sind.
Hier heißts abwarten und Tee rauchen (oder Christian sagt dazu später noch was).


Schnitzel schrieb:


> Edit:
> Habs gefunden.
> Das 400er wird auch interessant für die gehobene Mittelklasse mit 2x20A,384W und 2x6pin PCIE


Kannst auch jetzt haben, allerdings etwas teurer, in Orange...


----------



## poiu (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Schnitzel 

interessant wird auch das Cougar SE 400 mit 80+ Silber 

Infos findest du auf cougar-world.com: Cougar-World.de

Compucase gibt es das schon eine UVP


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jep.
Wobei ich in den Daten die erstmal für den Endkunden wichtig sind keine großen Unterschiede sehe.
Vorteil für das SE sind 80+ Silver und soweit ich das gesehen habe 105°C Kondensatoren..
Wobei die Unterschiede im Verbrauch ja wirklich Marginal sind.


----------



## Compucase (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Moin
COUGAR A 350/400/450 kommen nun in den Handel.
12V Leistung sind beim 
300er 228W
350er 276W - 1x6pin
400er 384W - 2x6pin
450er 420W - 1x6/8pin + 1x6pin

Einen Netzteilvergleich haben wir hier cougar-world.com: Netzteil Übersicht 

Die UVP vom SE 400 liegt bei 69,90 Euro


Bzgl. Multi/Single Rail bei den Kleinen - noch immer gilt die von Intel formulierte ATX-Spezifikation. Und die sieht nun mal mind. 2 getrennte Leitungen vor da Intel eine immer für die CPU haben möchte.
Daher halten wir uns strikt daran.

edit: Hätt ich ja glatt vergessen - auch bei der A-Serie bieten wir volle DREI Jahre Garantie!


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Compucase schrieb:


> Bzgl. Multi/Single Rail bei den Kleinen - noch immer gilt die von Intel formulierte ATX-Spezifikation. Und die sieht nun mal mind. 2 getrennte Leitungen vor da Intel eine immer für die CPU haben möchte.
> Daher halten wir uns strikt daran.


 
Wird echt Zeit, dass da mal ein neuer Standard kommt, entwickelt von mehreren aus der IT Branche und nicht nur von einem Hersteller.


----------



## Erzbaron (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wird echt Zeit, dass da mal ein neuer Standard kommt, entwickelt von mehreren aus der IT Branche und nicht nur von einem Hersteller.


 
Aber selbst in einem Gremium aus mehreren Herstellern wird Intel das mächtigste Wort sprechen  u.a. weil alle großen Komplett PC Hersteller immernoch überwiegend auf Intel setzen und weil Intel seit Jahrzehnten jede Menge Standarts gesetzt hat (unter anderem ja auch totgeburten wie BTX ^^)


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jop, und auch mal ins Klo gegriffen hat wie beim USB 3 Standard und der Anbindung der SB beim 1156.


----------



## poiu (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hier mal zwei Videos zu Single Rail 

Single Rail 12V Netzteile ohne OCP sind gefährlich V. 1 | HardwareClips - Dein Hardware Video-Portal

Single Rail 12V Netzteile ohne OCP sind gefährlich V.2 | HardwareClips - Dein Hardware Video-Portal


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die hatten wir schonmal auf den vergangenen Seiten.
Und die Frage endgültig zu klären steht ja auch noch im Raum.


----------



## poiu (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja ich weiß das wir das Thema besprochen haben, aber die Videos hat schon jemand gepostet?


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich glaub Stefan hatte den Link schonmal, das Video mit dem Kabel hab ich auf jeden Fall schon gesehen.


----------



## Kaktus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Singlerail kann gar nicht so schlimm sein wenn selbst Seasonic in Zukunft nur noch auf Singelrail setzt. Dazu ein kurzes Video wo die neuen X Gold Modelle vorgestellt werden die dieses Jahr erscheinen, darunter auch ein 460W passiv NT. 

Letzteres finde ich etwas Fragwürdig, weil man es eigentlich nur in ein Gehäuse verbauen wo das NT unten verbaut wird und die Belüftungsöffnung nach oben zeigt, was auch indirekt im Video gesagt wird.


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mmmh,das sind die selben die die anderen Clips gedreht haben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Die hatten wir schonmal auf den vergangenen Seiten.
> Und die Frage endgültig zu klären steht ja auch noch im Raum.


Was möchtest denn genau wissen?
Hab ja gerad das AX1200 da, nach dem Test bei Listan kann ichs ja mal an meine 7900GTO mit kaputten Spannungsreglern hängen.


Kaktus schrieb:


> Singlerail kann gar nicht so schlimm sein wenn selbst Seasonic in Zukunft nur noch auf Singelrail setzt.


Sorry, aber die Argumentation ist ja mal wirklich fürn Eimer...

Ist vergleichbar mit 'der Intel Pentium 4 kann ja gar nicht so schlecht sein, wenn selbst Dell nur drauf setzt'...


----------



## Super Flower (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Singlerail kann gar nicht so schlimm sein wenn selbst Seasonic in Zukunft nur noch auf Singelrail setzt. Dazu ein kurzes Video wo die neuen X Gold Modelle vorgestellt werden die dieses Jahr erscheinen, darunter auch ein 460W passiv NT.
> 
> Letzteres finde ich etwas Fragwürdig, weil man es eigentlich nur in ein Gehäuse verbauen wo das NT unten verbaut wird und die Belüftungsöffnung nach oben zeigt, was auch indirekt im Video gesagt wird.



Möglicherweise kann ich zu diesem Thema Single-Rail eine Erklärung besteuern:

Das Thema Energieeffizienz (80plus, 80plus bronze, silber und gold - es wird sogar an platin gewerkelt) zwingt alle Hersteller, wieder auf Single-Rail zurückzugreifen.

Spätestens, wenn es darum geht, Netzteile durch die Goldprüfung zu bringen, ist es kaum möglich, dies mit mehreren +12V-Rails zu schaffen.


----------



## Xandrus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was möchtest denn genau wissen?
> Hab ja gerad das AX1200 da, nach dem Test bei Listan kann ichs ja mal an meine 7900GTO mit kaputten Spannungsreglern hängen.



Ja dann mit Video pls wir wollen was brennen sehen 

Ich war mal so frei und hab mal bei Seasonic angefragt, ob sie nicht nen Video davon machen können was passiert, wenn es nen Kurzschluss bei ihrem 1200 Watt NT mit single rail gibt...
Gut Herstellern wird man vermutlich eh nicht trauen können, aber mal sehen was sie antworten


----------



## Shi (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mal ne andere Frage: Wieso sieht man so wenige NTs mit Heatpipes, gibt es überhaupt welche?
Man könnte doch viel Platz sparen und die Kühlleistung enorm verbessern wenn man alle Hitze zu einem zentralen Kühlkörper leitet und darauf dann den 140er setzt, oder?
P.S.: Schön, dass sich immer mehr NT-Hersteller in diesen Thread einklinken


----------



## poiu (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja es gibt welche zB von Zalman

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Zalman-ZM750-HP-Power-Supply-Review/661/2


----------



## Shi (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja aber warum nur so wenige? Bei einem 150€ NT könnte man doch auch Heatpipes nutzen.


----------



## poiu (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

da musst du die Hersteller fragen, ich kann nur Vermutungen anstellen zB

1. eine HP braucht platz, und der ist schon knapp bemessen
2.im endeffekt bringt es dir nichts solange die Heat Pipe nicht nach außen geführt wird
was aber nicht so klug wäre 
3.kosten, wen du ein teures NT nimmst und dann nochmal 20€ für die Kühlung draufschlägst, kA wieviel die im einauf kosten


----------



## Shi (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ok, dann wart ich mal auf die Hersteller


----------



## Erzbaron (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Möglicherweise kann ich zu diesem Thema Single-Rail eine Erklärung besteuern:
> 
> Das Thema Energieeffizienz (80plus, 80plus bronze, silber und gold - es wird sogar an platin gewerkelt) zwingt alle Hersteller, wieder auf Single-Rail zurückzugreifen.
> 
> Spätestens, wenn es darum geht, Netzteile durch die Goldprüfung zu bringen, ist es kaum möglich, dies mit mehreren +12V-Rails zu schaffen.


 
Also das halte ich für eine Ausrede ... 

Enermax schafft es sogar mit der vergleichsweise günstigen 87+ Serie und Antec legt hier mit den High Current Pro made by Delta nach ... NesteQ und sogar Xilence! haben Multi Rail Netzteile mit Gold Zertifikat ... 

Also kaum möglich schaut meiner Meinung nach anders aus ...


edit: Cougar liefert nachtürlich mit den neuen Serien auch wieder Multi Rail Modelle ... auch mit Gold Zertifikat


----------



## Super Flower (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Also das halte ich für eine Ausrede ...
> 
> Enermax schafft es sogar mit der vergleichsweise günstigen 87+ Serie und Antec legt hier mit den High Current Pro made by Delta nach ... NesteQ und sogar Xilence! haben Multi Rail Netzteile mit Gold Zertifikat ...
> 
> ...



Ich habe geschrieben: Kaum - das ist die Feinheit. Diese genannten Modelle erreichen die notwendigen Effizienzwerte für die Goldzertifizierung so gerade eben, wie Tests belegen.

Die Effizienz von Netzteilen mit Single-Rail ist höher. Zusätzlich wurde die Single-Rail-Technik im Zuge der Effizienzsteigerungsthematik überarbeitet und ist nun völlig sicher, stabil und zuverlässig. 

Sehr viele Testergebnisse von aktuellen Netzteilen mit Single-Rail verschiedener Hersteller bestätigen dies.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Also das halte ich für eine Ausrede ...


Nein, es ist korrekt, was er dazu gesagt hat.
Die 'Messwiderstände' verringern die Effizienz ein wenig, so dass man, wenn man knapp unter Gold ist, als einfachstes Mittel diese eben weglässt, so dass man dann Gold schafft.



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Enermax schafft es sogar mit der vergleichsweise günstigen 87+ Serie und Antec legt hier mit den High Current Pro made by Delta nach ... NesteQ und sogar Xilence! haben Multi Rail Netzteile mit Gold Zertifikat ...
> 
> Also kaum möglich schaut meiner Meinung nach anders aus ...


Ja, aber hast du dir die Technik mal angeschaut? 
Das Enermax nutzt LLC-Resonanz Wandler, die Deltas 'Hybrid Trafos', sprich die sind Technisch schon richtig ausgefeilt, man merkt auch, dass man ums letzte Prozentchen Effizienz kämpft...



Super Flower schrieb:


> Zusätzlich wurde die Single-Rail-Technik im Zuge der Effizienzsteigerungsthematik überarbeitet und ist nun völlig sicher, stabil und zuverlässig.


Sorry, aber das ist nicht korrekt.
Gerade wenn man einen sehr hohen Strom hat, der ja bei einem Single Rail Netzteil nicht abgesichert sein kann (weils dann ja keins wäre), kanns schon richtig heikel werden.
Das werd ich auch noch mal ausprobieren, mal schauen, obs so klappt, wie ich es mir vorgestellt hab und auch halbwegs spektakulär rüber kommt.


Super Flower schrieb:


> Sehr viele Testergebnisse von aktuellen Netzteilen mit Single-Rail verschiedener Hersteller bestätigen dies.


Die bestätigen gar nichts, weil die Tester entweder keine Ahnung haben, keine Zeit und/oder nicht das nötige Equipment.

Die NT Tester, die wirklich wissen, was sie tun, kannst locker an einer Hand abzählen.
So aus dem Stehgreif würd mir nur Travis einfallen, blöder weise schreibt der in der Regel in Chinesisch...


----------



## Xandrus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Zusätzlich wurde die Single-Rail-Technik im Zuge der Effizienzsteigerungsthematik überarbeitet und ist nun völlig sicher, stabil und zuverlässig.


Details wären interessant wie genau die Sicherheit erreicht werden soll!


----------



## Super Flower (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Xandrus schrieb:


> Details wären interessant wie genau die Sicherheit erreicht werden soll!



Details? Das sollte doch jeder, der sich halbwegs mit Netzteilen auskennt, wissen.

Die Sicherheitsmechanismen beispielsweise, wie Überspannungsschutz, Überlastungsschutz, Unterlastungsschutz und Kursschlussschutz greifen mittlerweile nahezu perfekt und zuverlässig. Nur noch ganz selten kommt es zu Fehlfunktionen - alle Hersteller haben sich auf diesem Gebiet in den letzten Jahren erheblich entwickelt.

Durch das Internet mit den zahlreichen Diskussionsforen haben es alle Hersteller nun absolut nötig, durchgehend gute Qualität zu liefern. Negatives macht ganz schnell die Runde und verbreitet sich, wie ein Lauffeuer. 

Für die Verbraucher ist das eine erfreuliche Entwicklung. Für die Hersteller eher unerfreulich und teuer - da nun auch die Modelle, die im Handel tatsächlich verkauft werden, den genannten Angaben weitgehend entsprechen müssen.

Ich bin seit Mai 1999 in dieser Zuliefererbranche beschäftigt. Zu dieser Zeit ist, gerade, was Netzteile anbelangt, ausschließlich Schrott verkauft worden.

Neue Gesetze und Sicherheitsbestimmungen haben die Hersteller nach und nach gezwungen, nachzubessern. Allerdings ist dies auch immer wieder umgangen worden. Erst diese massive Internet-Foren-Präsenz hat die Hersteller wachgerüttelt.


----------



## Erzbaron (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, es ist korrekt, was er dazu gesagt hat.
> Die 'Messwiderstände' verringern die Effizienz ein wenig, so dass man, wenn man knapp unter Gold ist, als einfachstes Mittel diese eben weglässt, so dass man dann Gold schafft.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Natürlich hab ich mir die Technik angeschaut und alle genannten Hersteller schaffen mit den Modellen trotz zum Teil 8 12V Rails ... natürlich kämpfen die ums letzte Prozentpünktchen Effektivität ... aber wenn Single Rail Netzteile so einfach auf Gold Niveau zu bringen sind, warum sind die Single Rail Modelle von Seasonic und Super Flower nicht "noch" effizienter als die Mitbewerber?

Und das ein Gold Netzteil mit 500W für gute 130€ technisch richtig ausgefeilt ist erwarte ich irgendwie  sonst könnte man sich ja auch ein einfaches mit Bronze Zertifikat kaufen ...


----------



## Super Flower (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Natürlich hab ich mir die Technik angeschaut und alle genannten Hersteller schaffen mit den Modellen trotz zum Teil 8 12V Rails ... natürlich kämpfen die ums letzte Prozentpünktchen Effektivität ... aber wenn Single Rail Netzteile so einfach auf Gold Niveau zu bringen sind, warum sind die Single Rail Modelle von Seasonic und Super Flower nicht "noch" effizienter als die Mitbewerber?
> 
> Und das ein Gold Netzteil mit 500W für gute 130€ technisch richtig ausgefeilt ist erwarte ich irgendwie  sonst könnte man sich ja auch ein einfaches mit Bronze Zertifikat kaufen ...



Die Effizienzwerte der Single Rail Modelle sind 1% - 3% höher - vorallem in der Praxis ohne Pfusch und Manipulation.


----------



## Xandrus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Details? Das sollte doch jeder, der sich halbwegs mit Netzteilen auskennt, wissen.



Hmm naja ich muss gestehen so viel Ahnung hab ich zwar nicht, aber die meiste Zeit in diesem Thread ging es darum, dass man ein Single Rail bedingt durch die Bauart nicht vernünftig absichern kann...


----------



## Super Flower (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Die Effizienzwerte der Single Rail Modelle sind 1% - 3% höher - vorallem in der Praxis ohne Pfusch und Manipulation.



Ein Beispiel aus einem aktuellen Test von einem Gold-Netzteil mit Single-Rail

Auszug des Testes:

"Effizienz bei 20 %/50 %/80 % Auslastung:	*89 %/93 %/92* %"

Damit werden die Bedingungen für die Gold-Zertifierung locker erreicht und sogar deutlich überschritten.


----------



## Erzbaron (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel aus einem aktuellen Test von einem Gold-Netzteil mit Single-Rail
> 
> Auszug des Testes:
> 
> ...


 
Technic3D Review: Netzteile: Enermax MODU 87+ 600W Netzteil: Neue Wege führen zum Ziel - Seite 7: Wirkungsgrad

Der Multi Rail Vertreter von Enermax ist aber ganz nah dran ... und die High Current Pro sowie die neuen Cougar werden vorraussichtlich sogar NOCH besser als die Enermax 87+ ...

Aber erklär es doch mal bitte, wie sichert ihr zum Beispiel die 66A starke 12V Rail beim Golden Green mit 800W ab? 


PS: Ich glaube bis Stefan seinen AX1200 Test fertig hat wird diese Diskussion weitergehen ^^


----------



## Super Flower (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Technic3D Review: Netzteile: Enermax MODU 87+ 600W Netzteil: Neue Wege führen zum Ziel - Seite 7: Wirkungsgrad
> 
> Der Multi Rail Vertreter von Enermax ist aber ganz nah dran ... und die High Current Pro sowie die neuen Cougar werden vorraussichtlich sogar NOCH besser als die Enermax 87+ ...
> 
> ...



Zunächst möchte ich einräumen: Die Entwicklung geht unaufhaltsam immer weiter. Zum Thema Single-Rail/Dual-Rail in Verbindung mit maximaler Effizienz ist natürlich auch das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen. Es ist nur eine jetztige Bestandsaufnahme. In ein paar Monaten kann die Angelegenheit natürlich ganz anders aussehen.

Das Innenleben unserer Golden Green Netzteile ist bestückt mit hochwertigsten Einzelkomponenten, wie beispielsweise 105° Kondensatoren von Nippon Chemicon. Seit ca. 2,5 Monaten ist diese Netzteilreihe im Handel erhältlich.

Zum Thema Absicherung:

Ca. 250 Netzteile dieser Reihe sind nun aktiv im Einsatz bei Usern. Bisher haben wir nicht ein defektes zurückerhalten - das ist einfach viel zu wenig.

Mit der Sicherheit haben es die Techniker offensichtlich übertrieben.

Ich hoffe, dass Bald mal ein defektes ankommt - weil wir keine Ersatzteile, wie Kabel und dergleichen, zur Zeit haben. Normalerweise erledigt sich dieses Problem dadurch, dass defekte Netzteil an uns gesendet werden mit Zubehör, welches wir dann sammeln können. Nur das Netzteil geht dann zurück nach Asien.


----------



## Super Flower (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Zum Thema Sicherheit/Defektrate muss ich folgendes einräumen:

Wir verkaufen zur Zeit die Golden Green Reihe aus der ersten Produktion. Vermutlich ist deutlich auf extreme Qualitätskontrolle in diesem Falle geachtet worden für die Markteinführung.

Es bleibt abzuwarten, ob dies so bleibt mit den nächsten Produktionen.

Üblich ist es eigentlich, dass auf 100 Stück verkaufte Netzteil ca. 1 - 3 Stück als defekt zurückkommen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> hochwertigsten Einzelkomponenten, wie beispielsweise 105° Kondensatoren von Nippon Chemicon.


Erstens sagt das gar nichts, zweitens muss 105°C nicht unbedingt besser sein als 85°C und drittens ists einfach nur Marketing Unsinn, einen 105°C Primärkondensator zu verbauen, wenn man gleichzeitig nur einen gleitgelagerten Standardlüfter verbaut?!

Der Lüfter ist übrigens etwas, wo sehr gern gespart wird, es aber für den Kunden am spürbarsten/offensichtlichsten ist...


----------



## Kaktus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Stefan Payne
Wenn mehrere große Hersteller, die bisher immer an der Spitze der NT Herstellung waren, auf Singelrail setzen, kann es nicht so tragisch sein wie du es darstellst. Wie der Herr von Super Flower bereits vermerkt hat, kann es sich kein Hersteller mehr leisten NTs auf den Markt zu schmeißen die dann bei den Anwendern hoch gehen. Denn dann würden sehr viele Stammkunden abspringen und im heutigen Wettbewerb, und der Marktlage mit dieser Anzahl an Herstellern, wäre das ein Genickbruch. Dazu muss man kein NT Spezi sein um das zu verstehen. 

Das ist wieder mal nichts weiter als Panikmache par Exzellenz


----------



## Super Flower (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Erstens sagt das gar nichts, zweitens muss 105°C nicht unbedingt besser sein als 85°C und drittens ists einfach nur Marketing Unsinn, einen 105°C Primärkondensator zu verbauen, wenn man gleichzeitig nur einen gleitgelagerten Standardlüfter verbaut?!
> 
> Der Lüfter ist übrigens etwas, wo sehr gern gespart wird, es aber für den Kunden am spürbarsten/offensichtlichsten ist...



Vor ungefähr 2 Jahren hat ein neuer Cheftechniker in der Fabrik unserer Muttergesellschaft angefangen (abgeworben von einem der Marktführer im Netzteil-Bereich). Dieser Cheftechniker hat viel geändert bzw. fast alle Vorlieferanten rausgeschmissen und gewechselt.

Einem Vorlieferanten ist er treu geblieben: Dem Lüfterhersteller "Globe Fan" - negatives ist uns über diesen Hersteller nicht bekannt.


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der nächstste Hersteller, willkommen in unserer illustren Runde.
Wie erklärst du denn aus deiner Sicht das was in den beiden Videos zu sehen ist?
Aus rein technischer Sicht, unabhängig vom Hersteller.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1951696-post328.html


----------



## Super Flower (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Der nächstste Hersteller, willkommen in unserer illustren Runde.
> Wie erklärst du denn aus deiner Sicht das was in den beiden Videos zu sehen ist?
> Aus rein technischer Sicht, unabhängig vom Hersteller.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1951696-post328.html



Ganz einfach: Netzteile mit Single-Rail *ohne* OCP sind gefährlich. Für rennomierte Hersteller sollte OCP aber Usus sein.

So einfach ist das.


----------



## Erzbaron (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Netzteile mit Single-Rail *ohne* OCP sind gefährlich. Für rennomierte Hersteller sollte OCP aber Usus sein.
> 
> So einfach ist das.


 
Das beantwortet aber noch nicht die Frage wie ihr die OCP bei 66A auf der 12V Rail realisiert habt ... ohne das eben diese erst greift wenn das Netzteil längst in Flammen steht 

Auf diese Frage hätte ich gerne eine Antwort ... aber wie gesagt, diese Diskussion wird solange weitergehen wie Stefan das arme AX1200 quält


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Netzteile mit Single-Rail *ohne* OCP sind gefährlich. Für rennomierte Hersteller sollte OCP aber Usus sein.
> 
> So einfach ist das.


Nicht ganz
Es kommt nämlich sehr stark drauf an, wo der OCP Point gesetzt ist.
Bei einem 1,2kW NT, entsprechend auch etwa 100A auf der +12V Leitung, ist der sehr hoch...

Ein weiteres Problem ist doch: was passiert, wenn etwas wirklich schief läuft?
z.B. ein Spannungsregler z.B. auf einer Grafikkarte 'nen Masseschluss hat?

OK, das werd ich ev. bald ausprobieren und wohl auch filmen, kann nur hoffen, dass hier nix schief geht, so dass das Video unbrauchbar wird...


Kaktus schrieb:


> @Stefan Payne
> Wenn mehrere große Hersteller, die bisher immer an der Spitze der NT Herstellung waren, auf Singelrail setzen, kann es nicht so tragisch sein wie du es darstellst.


Du bist äußerst naiv...
Glaubst du wirklich, das das so läuft?!

Hast du vielleicht auch mal dran gedacht, das man dafür auch andere Gründe haben könnte und deswegen die Sicherheit ignoriert?!

Es gibt auch Elektroinstallationen, wo man sich die Vorsicherungen spart, geht auch, ebenso könnt man sich die Sicherungen auch gleich sparen, würd auch gehen.
Nur wäre das auch wirklich sicher?!
Aus dem Grund hat man ja früher mal die Multirail Netzteile eingeführt, die auch heute noch sehr weit verbreitet sind - im OEM Bereich...

Seasonic zielt aber aktuell mehr auf den Endkunden Bereich denn OEM...


----------



## Kaktus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Stefan Payne
Naiv? Nein, sicherlich nicht. Nur gestehe ich den Herstellern ein das sie halbwegs wissen was sie tun. Das sie auch sehr gut wissen das viele gute Tester die Fehler aufdecken werden und sie sich GERADE im Retailmarkt sehr schnell herum sprechen werden. Naiv ist zu glauben das die Hersteller so blöde sind, eine potentielle Gefahr ihres Marketings einfach zu übersehen. Nicht in diesem Umfang und nicht bei NT Reihen wo besonders alle drauf schauen. Und wir reden hier über NTs die mittlerweile bis ins Kleinste zerlegt werden und nicht von irgendwelchen anderen Elektroniken die kaum Beachtung finden und bei weitem nicht derart unter der Beobachtung der Käfer steht. 

Ich will hier Singelrail nicht schön reden, aber gleich vorne weg darüber herzufahren, über Modelle die bisher kaum wirklich getestet wurden, finde ich einfach albern. Man muss erst mal genau sehen was die Hersteller hier zustande gebracht haben. Denn das was du hier treibst, ist nicht objektiv. Sich hinzustellen und zu sagen "Hey, die letzten Modelle mit Singelrail waren nicht so dolle oder hatten Probleme, wartet erst mal wie sich die neuen Modelle wirklich schlagen" wäre ok, aber gleich so zu tun als würde man seinen Rechner damit ins Nirvana schicken wenn man das NT stark belastet, ist schlichtweg nicht objektiv und albern.


----------



## Super Flower (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nicht ganz
> Es kommt nämlich sehr stark drauf an, wo der OCP Point gesetzt ist.
> Bei einem 1,2kW NT, entsprechend auch etwa 100A auf der +12V Leitung, ist der sehr hoch...
> 
> ...



Eines steht fest: Jeder Netzteilhersteller, der seit vielen Jahren im Markt tätig ist, hatte auch schonmal Probleme und Fehlproduktionen, die erst aufgefallen sind, nachdem die ersten Netzteile tatsächlich verkauft und im Einsatz waren. Dies betrifft wirklich jeden Hersteller - auch uns.

Im Jahr 2007 wurde der Druck hinsichtlich der 80plus-Thematik sehr gross. Hierzu wollte unsere Muttergesellschaft, so schnell, wie möglich, auch Netzteile anbieten. Die ersten beiden Lieferungen unserer Amptac-Reihe mit 80plus sind dann völlig überhastet - ohne interne Langzeitstudien - ausgeliefert worden. Und siehe da: Aus den ersten beiden Lieferungen 850W und 1000W Amptac hatten wir eine Defektrate von 50%. 

Wir hätten auch bereits letztes Jahr 80plus Gold-Netzteile anbieten können. Allerdings war uns der Schock des Amptac-Unfalles noch sehr gut in Erinnerung. Daher wurden die Golden Green monatelang intern unter vollster Belastung ersteinmal extrem getestet. 

Es darf also wirklich jeder sicher sein: Die aufwändigsten und modernsten Sicherheitsmechanismen werden nun verwendet - auch für die Amptac-Reihe (hust.....hust......)


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @Stefan Payne
> Nur gestehe ich den Herstellern ein das sie halbwegs wissen was sie tun.


Ich nicht, siehe dieses Thermaltake
Kleiner Tip: 105°C Primärkondesator aus Japan, 'Standard' Kondensatoren auf der Sekundären Seite und ein Standard Fan. 

Kannst du mir den Sinn dieser Kombination bitte mal erklären?
Und wäre es nicht eventuell gescheiter 'Japanische' Kondensatoren auf der Sekundären Seite zu verwenden oder ev. einen 'high quality' Lüfter zu verbauen?
Weil laut dir muss das ja einen (technischen!!) Sinn machen, weil die Hersteller wissen ja, was sie tun, die tun auch nicht einfach so 'irgendwas', nur des Marketings wegens.
Oder vielleicht doch?


Kaktus schrieb:


> Das sie auch sehr gut wissen das viele gute Tester die Fehler aufdecken werden und sie sich GERADE im Retailmarkt sehr schnell herum sprechen werden.


Genau, wie zum Beispiel Toms Hardware, die ja bekanntlich in Venlo testen (lassen??), oder die ganzen Amis mit deren Sunmoons und so weiter...

Und was soll sich dann im Retailmarkt rumsprechen?!


Kaktus schrieb:


> Naiv ist zu glauben das die Hersteller so blöde sind, eine potentielle Gefahr ihres Marketings einfach zu übersehen.


Warum?!
Leben wir nicht in einer Marktwirtschaft??
Ich mein, das ist ja gerad das, was BP gerad macht, eben weil man etwas mehr Profit machen wollte, weil man sich die sog. Relief Wells sparen wollte.
Oh und hier sagt noch einer von BP was dazu...
Und das mit der SBC Bremse bei Mercedes ist wohl auch an dir vorbei gegangen, wie viele andere Dinge, die nicht ungefährlich sind und dennoch auf den Markt geworfen wurden...

Aber stimmt ja, die Unternehmen sind nicht böse und tun auch nicht alles, um an unser Geld zu kommen, da wird auch in der Werbung von einigen Produkten dreist gelogen (ich denke hier gerad an einige Süßigkeiten, die als Grundnahrungsmittel verkauft werden)...



Kaktus schrieb:


> Ich will hier Singelrail nicht schön reden, aber gleich vorne weg darüber herzufahren, über Modelle die bisher kaum wirklich getestet wurden, finde ich einfach albern.


Tust du aber, obwohl du über die physikalischen und technischen Gegebenheiten aufgeklärt wurdest.
OCP bei einem 1200W SR Netzteil kann eben nicht unter 100A greifen, weil der Strom hier ja nicht drüber ist, entsprechend könnt man das auch über einen Stecker abfordern, ohne das das Netzteil dagegen irgendwas machen würde...



Kaktus schrieb:


> Man muss erst mal genau sehen was die Hersteller hier zustande gebracht haben.


Genau, vorallen die 'Multirail' PCP&C Modelle, als dann PCI Express kam und man dann irgendwie nicht in der Lage war, die Leistung gescheit zu verteilen, woraufhin man auf die Idee käme, Single Rail Netzteile zu bauen und eine FUD Kampagne zu starten, die die Kundschaft (leider) gefressen hat...



Kaktus schrieb:


> Denn das was du hier treibst, ist nicht objektiv. Sich hinzustellen und zu sagen "Hey, die letzten Modelle mit Singelrail waren nicht so dolle oder hatten Probleme, wartet erst mal wie sich die neuen Modelle wirklich schlagen" wäre ok, aber gleich so zu tun als würde man seinen Rechner damit ins Nirvana schicken wenn man das NT stark belastet, ist schlichtweg nicht objektiv und albern.


1. Sehen viele 'normaluser' das eher so, dass der Rechner explodiert, wenn man ein MR NT im Rechner hat, siehe hier die Kommentare vom MDA4000.
2. Was passiert, wenn ein Kurzschluss passiert, hast du in 2 Videos vorher gesehen.
Nur eins glaub ich nicht so ganz: das diese Netzteile wirklich kein OCP auf der +12V Leitung hatten!

Und 3.
Kannst du auch mal meine Aussagen widerlegen oder zumindest es versuchen?!
Aber anscheinend gelingt dir das nicht, weil du sie nicht widerlegen kannst...


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich nicht, siehe dieses Thermaltake
> Kleiner Tip: 105°C Primärkondesator aus Japan, 'Standard' Kondensatoren auf der Sekundären Seite und ein Standard Fan.


 
Logisch ist es doch sowohl auf der primären und dann auch auf der sekundären Seite entsprechend gleichwertige Komponenten zu verbauten als wieder irgendwo was einsparen zu wollen.


----------



## Kaktus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Stefan Payne
Du hast mich nicht verstanden. Ich bin kein Netzteilspezialist und kann dir auf technischer Ebene keinen direkten Konter geben. Da würdest du mich in Grund und Boden reden. Mir geht es eher um deine Einstellung die mich ehrlich ziemlich ankotzt. 

Die Einstellung.... ich kenne ein paar Dinge die einfach bisher ******* sind.... damit sind alle die es ähnlich machen *******. Die Einstellung.... das no Name irgendwas verwendet Technik A... damit baut jeder Hersteller der diese Technik auf ähnliche Weise verwendet automatisch auch Schrott. Die Einstellung... was nicht 100% Perfekt ist, ist automatisch eine riesige Gefahr die den Rechner zerstören kann. Bleib doch mal auf dem Boden, argumentiere nicht gegen Produkte mit Beispielen von anderen Produkten die oft auf einer ganz anderen Ebene spielen. sag Produkt A ist *******, weil es bei diesem oder diesem Test versagt hat aufgrund der Technik A oder B. Und nicht, ich habe das Produkt noch nie in der Hand gehabt, gibt auch keinen guten Test, aber es muss ******* sein weil es eben dies oder das hat. Denn Dinge werden verbessert. Teilweise in sehr kurzer Zeit. Nur bist du immer gleich völlig voreingenommen. Und ich habe dir schon öfters gesagt das du oft überzogen reagierst. 

Mal ein kleines Beipsiel bei dem ich mich gut auskenne. EKL Alpenföhn Panorama.... extrem leicht, nur 3 Heatpipes, insgesamt technisch einem Prolimateh Samuel 17 oder Scythe Samurai völlig unterlegen. Tatsache ist, das ein paar Feinheiten dafür sorgen das er mit den beiden anderen Kühlern quasi gleichauf steht. Man sollte sich einfach jedes Produkt einzeln betrachten und auch einzeln Urteilen und nicht alles in einen Topf schmeißen. Das regt mich auf.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Mal ein kleines Beipsiel bei dem ich mich gut auskenne. EKL Alpenföhn Panorama.... extrem leicht, nur 3 Heatpipes, insgesamt technisch einem Prolimateh Samuel 17 oder Scythe Samurai völlig unterlegen. Tatsache ist, das ein paar Feinheiten dafür sorgen das er mit den beiden anderen Kühlern quasi gleichauf steht. Man sollte sich einfach jedes Produkt einzeln betrachten und auch einzeln Urteilen und nicht alles in einen Topf schmeißen. Das regt mich auf.


 
Die superteuren High End Kühler unterscheiden sich sowieso erst jenseits von 4GHz von den günstigeren Varianten.


----------



## Kaktus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@quantenslipstream
geht jetzt hier nicht um Kühler, aber so ganz stimmt das auch nicht. Ab einer TDP von 125W Trend sich arg die Spreu vom Weizen, sofern man auf Lautstärke unter Last wert legt. Ansonsten kannst du auch mit einem AC Freezer eine 140W CPU auf Temperatur halten. Nur sollte man dann ernsthaft über Ohrschützer nachdenken.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @Stefan Payne
> Du hast mich nicht verstanden. Ich bin kein Netzteilspezialist und kann dir auf technischer Ebene keinen direkten Konter geben. Da würdest du mich in Grund und Boden reden. Mir geht es eher um deine Einstellung die mich ehrlich ziemlich ankotzt.


Dann solltest du es lassen und einfach meinen Standpunkt akzeptieren oder mal drüber nachdenken.

Schon mal daran gedacht, das mir die Sicherheit sehr wichtig ist?!
Und das die eben bei einem SR Netzteil nicht wirklich gegeben ist? (aber auch bei einigen MR NTs)

hier und da hast mal ein paar Bilder.

Aber hey, sowas ist halt einfach pech...


Kaktus schrieb:


> Die Einstellung.... ich kenne ein paar Dinge die einfach bisher ******* sind.... damit sind alle die es ähnlich machen *******. Die Einstellung.... das no Name irgendwas verwendet Technik A... damit baut jeder Hersteller der diese Technik auf ähnliche Weise verwendet automatisch auch Schrott. Die Einstellung... was nicht 100% Perfekt ist, ist automatisch eine riesige Gefahr die den Rechner zerstören kann.


Man merkt, dass du überhaupt keine Argumente hast und nur am rumrudern bist...
Schlimmer noch: du hast meinen Standpunkt überhaupt nicht verstanden - oder willst es nicht...

Nochmal für dich: das Problem ist die mangelhafte elektrische Absicherung, die bei Überlast, *die durch einen Hardwaredefekt verursacht sein kann*, zu *einem Kabelbrand führen kann*.

In der Welt ist halt nicht alles Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen, es kann auch mal vorkommen, dass etwas furchtbar schief gehen kann, dafür sind eigentlich auch die Schutzmaßnahmen gedacht.
Hat man diese nicht, so sind die Folgen von diesem Fehler z.T. Katastrophal...



Kaktus schrieb:


> Bleib doch mal auf dem Boden, argumentiere nicht gegen Produkte mit Beispielen von anderen Produkten die oft auf einer ganz anderen Ebene spielen. sag Produkt A ist *******, weil es bei diesem oder diesem Test versagt hat aufgrund der Technik A oder B. Und nicht, ich habe das Produkt noch nie in der Hand gehabt, gibt auch keinen guten Test, aber es muss ******* sein weil es eben dies oder das hat. Denn Dinge werden verbessert. Teilweise in sehr kurzer Zeit. Nur bist du immer gleich völlig voreingenommen. Und ich habe dir schon öfters gesagt das du oft überzogen reagierst.


Warum muss immer erst mal was furchtbar schlimmes passieren, damit man einsieht, dass eine bestimmte Gegebenheit nicht besonders toll ist?!

Muss ein Mehrfamilenhaus abfackeln, dabei mehrere Kleinkinder in dem Feuer entstellt werden oder gar sterben??

Dass Sicherungen im Haus eine Notwendigkeit sind, wirst wohl kaum abstreiten, oder??
Warum tust du das dann bei Netzteilen?



Kaktus schrieb:


> Mal ein kleines Beipsiel bei dem ich mich gut auskenne. EKL Alpenföhn Panorama.... extrem leicht, nur 3 Heatpipes, insgesamt technisch einem Prolimateh Samuel 17 oder Scythe Samurai völlig unterlegen. Tatsache ist, das ein paar Feinheiten dafür sorgen das er mit den beiden anderen Kühlern quasi gleichauf steht. Man sollte sich einfach jedes Produkt einzeln betrachten und auch einzeln Urteilen und nicht alles in einen Topf schmeißen. Das regt mich auf.


Dein Beispiel ist zwar nett, aber völlig daneben und schon gar kein Vergleich, da ganz anderer Bereich und ganz andere Gegebenheiten.

Aber wo wir gerad dabei sind: warum sind bei einem PKW so viele (Schmelz) Sicherungen verbaut?
Warum sitzen die zum Teil auf der Batterie, so dass man nur ein paar Centimeter Kabel hat?


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nach derzeitigem Stand ist es aber eine Tatsache das eine OCP erst im Bereich des Maximalen Strom greifen kann.
Der liegt bei einem 1200W NT halt bei 100A, bei einem 600W NT bei 50A.
Wenn dieser Stom nicht überschritten wird *kann* die OCP eigentlich nicht greifen.
Für dieses aus meiner rudimentären Sicht nicht lösbare Problem hätte ich gerne eine plausible Erklärung.

Edit:
Beim Einbau einer Anlage im Auto *muß* die +Leitung nach zehn Zentimetern abgesichert werden, sonst zahlt die Versicherung im Falle eines Kabelbrandes und dessen Folgen keinen Pfennig.


----------



## Kaktus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich rudere nicht vor und auch nicht zurück. Nur übertreibst du immer und vor allem, du differenzierst bei deiner Kritik nicht. Du gehst ja auch nicht auf meine Argumente ein, kein Stück. Und da jetzt die Antwort kommen wird "Welche Argumente" beantworte ich sie gleich. Das Argument das du einen Hersteller mit einem Fehler nimmst und automatisch diesen Fehler auf alle projizierst ohne dies direkt zu überprüfen ob es da tatsächlich auch der Fall ist. 

Und mein Vergleich bezog sich genau auf den Letzten Satz von hier hier. Es ging nicht um die Technik, sondern um das Problem das du immer alles über einen Kamm scherst. 

Im übrigen brennt eher eine Kaffeemaschiene ab als ein Rechner mit einem halbwegs ordentlichem Netzteil. Betrifft nahezu jedes Küchengerät. Sicherheit hin oder her, wenn man deine Sicherheitsgefühl auf den Alltag setzt, sollte man am besten gar nicht mehr vor die Türe gehen. Und Fehler in der Produktion passieren immer und überall. Da ist ein Bus abgebrannt... wie viele von den 200.000 noch? Einzelfälle gibt es immer. Egal wie gut die Sicherungen waren.

@Schnitzel
Das es nicht greifen KANN ist nicht 100%ig Sicher. Nach der derzeitigen Erfahrung und Wissensstand DÜRFTE es nicht greifen. Aber ob es das tut, sollte man erst mal wirklich testen bevor man drüber her fährt. Mutmaßungen, Vermutungen produzieren all zu oft nur Gerüchte die dann um sich greifen und als Tatsache gewertet werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> geht jetzt hier nicht um Kühler, aber so ganz stimmt das auch nicht. Ab einer TDP von 125W Trend sich arg die Spreu vom Weizen, sofern man auf Lautstärke unter Last wert legt. Ansonsten kannst du auch mit einem AC Freezer eine 140W CPU auf Temperatur halten. Nur sollte man dann ernsthaft über Ohrschützer nachdenken.


 
Mir gings jetzt eher ums Übertakten, mit einem Clockner kommt man auch auf 4GHz, aber die Luft ist dann schon dünn, sprich 60° unter last, mit einem doppel so teuren Kühler hat man eben nur 55°.
Aber bei 3,6GHz sind beide gleich gut.

Nun ja, zurück zu den Netzteilen...


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du hast recht, meine Elektronikkenntnisse sind nicht gefestigt und ich kann nicht ausschlissen das es nicht doch geht.
Dann frage ich mich warum nicht einer der mittlerweile drei anwesenden Hersteller angesichts der Kommentare auf den letzten Seiten mit der Faust auf den Tisch haut und sagt "So ist das, so funktioniert das und ihr und ihr erzählt Bullshit.


----------



## Kaktus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Würdest du einem Hersteller glauben wenn er auf den Tisch haut? Würde selbst ich nicht. 

Ich warte einfach auf Tests die hierzu wirklich etwas aussagen können. Ich bin auch nicht im Elektronikbereich gefestigt. Keine Frage. Nur mein gesunder Menschenverstand und meine Erfahrung in andren Bereichen sagt mir "Es ist immer alles möglich". Die Frage ist nur wann und wie dann genau. Man hatte auch mal gesagt das kein Mensch eine Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 30 km/h pro Stunde überschreiten sollte weil man dann sterben würde. Es gibt immer Grenzen die irgendwann durchbrochen werden. Und vielleicht klappt das ja schon bei den neuen NTs. Nur sollte man hier objektiv bleiben. Sagen "Hey, bisher ist es nicht möglich gewesen, daher bitte mit Vorischt genießen, schauen, testen lassen und dann urteilen ob es doch möglich ist oder wieder der letzte Mist ist". Ich mag diese pauschalen Aussagen einfach nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich warum nicht einer der mittlerweile drei anwesenden Hersteller mit der Faust auf den Tisch haut und sagt "So ist das, so funktioniert das und ihr und ihr erzählt Bullshit.


 
Wahrscheinlich weil die das einfach nicht können ohne ihre Technik Abteilung in Verlegenheit zu bringen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Ich warte einfach auf Tests die hierzu wirklich etwas aussagen können.


Was soll denn getestet werden?!

Wenns möglich ist, werd ich mal schauen, was ich machen kann, beim AX1200 werd ich aber vorsichtig sein!


----------



## poiu (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das  solltest du auch das sind ampere Zahlen die man nicht unterschätzen sollte!


----------



## Kaktus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Im Grunde egal, eben eines der neuen Reihe mit Singel Rail. Dann aber auch mal Vollast. Was mich bei Tests immer etwas stört, ist eine Überlastung wie sie PCGH betreibt. Ein NT sollte bei Überlast abschalten und nicht noch 20% weitere Belastung stabil mitmachen, ergibt für mich keinen Sinn. 

Auch ein praktischer Test mit Grafikkarten die auch extrem viel ziehen, z.b. 2x 480GTX und eine Übertaktete CPU die viel zieht. So das man es eben an die Grenze im "praktischen" Betrieb bekommt. 

Natürlich muss man auch sehen ob die Spannung auf den entpsrechenden Leitungen stabil bleibt, auch bei Peakwerten. 

Die Schutzmechanismen sollten hier natürlich allgemein in Augenschein genommen werden, logisch. 

Eben ein Aussagekräftiger Test der ein NT an der Grenze betreibt, ohne die Spezifikationen aber zu überschreiten.


----------



## poiu (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Überlast: 

ja das machen einige Hersteller, 10% sind meiner Meinung nach Okay alles drüber sollte automatisch ausschalten, denn Irgendwann ist man auch über denn Spezifikationen also Spannungsstabilität und Ripple/Noise.

PS oder das NT sollte soviel Überlast vertragen solange es die Spezifikationen einhalten kann, aber Überlast geht ja auch auf die Lebensdauer!


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es geht eben um das Verhalten im nicht regulärem Betrieb, das ist aber auch schon öfter gesagt worden.


----------



## mapLayer (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gibt es denn Semi-Passive NT die 80 Plus Gold haben Modular sind und ca.600-700 watt?
also die z.B erst bei 50% Auslastung den Lüfter hinzuschalten um besser zu kühlen.
mfG


----------



## poiu (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ab 20% last läuft der Lüfter beim Seasonic X-650/750W an


----------



## Kaktus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Seasonic X Gold Reihe ist doch Semi-passiv. Nur weiß nicht ab welcher Last hier der Lüfter anläuft.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



mapLayer schrieb:


> Gibt es denn Semi-Passive NT die 80 Plus Gold haben Modular sind und ca.600-700 watt?
> also die z.B erst bei 50% Auslastung den Lüfter hinzuschalten um besser zu kühlen.
> mfG



 Ich hab irgentwo ein Wassergekühltes Netzteil gesehen, wenn es dir um die Lautstärke geht, weiß aber echt nimmer wo das war. Googel mal ein bischen, findest bestimmt was in der Richtung. Zum Thema Singel Rail. Das einzige was ich aus den ganzen Kommentaren der Hersteller Posts raus lesen konnte ist, das es erstens um die Herstellerkosten geht und zweitesn um die Effiziens. Nur will keiner so recht zugeben das es auch ne kosten Frage ist und zur Effiziens, ist halt auch ein verkaufs Argument ob da jetzt Gold, Silber oder Bronze drauf steht sonst fällt mir jetzt kein richtiges Argument für Singel Rail Netzteile ein.  Zum Thema Wassergekühltes Netzteil: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Wakü-Netzteile » Silentmaxx Wassergekühltes Netzteil 600 Watt - Kupfer Version


----------



## mapLayer (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hab leider keine Wakü @the Moment, die kommt irgendwann (4-5Jährchen )
und eine NT only wakü zu baun is bischen arg Sinnlos.
Naja trotzdem danke, werd mir wohl dann ein Seasonic zulegen, bis Herbst kann sich aber immer noch was tun in dem Sektor
mfG


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da hab ich noch was für dich ein komplett passives Netzteil poiu hat mich drauf gebracht.
silentmaxx Fanless 560 ab 124.42 € | heise online-Preisvergleich


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na ja, 14 Ampere auf der 12 Volt Schiene ist etwas schwach, würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## poiu (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

die schwache 12V liegt wohl daran das es dass NT von FSP nur mit 400W gibt

FSP Fortron/Source Zen 400W ATX 2.2 (passiv) (PPA4000300) ab 107.10 € | heise online-Preisvergleich

PS hulkhardy1 das hast von mir Oo sicher?


----------



## Xandrus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wobei das mit 14 Ampere nicht stimmt! Sind insgesamt 27 Ampere!


----------



## Erzbaron (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Xandrus schrieb:


> Wobei das mit 14 Ampere nicht stimmt! Sind insgesamt 27 Ampere!


 
Du weisst aber schon das man die Ampereangaben nicht einfach addieren kann/darf um die Ausgangsleistung zu bekommen?


----------



## mapLayer (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

o.O ich glaub langsam das der Netzteilkauf gar net so einfach werden wird ^^


----------



## Xandrus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

jo schon klar aber ging mir eigentlich nur darum, dass es nicht nur 14 Ampere insgesamt bei 12V sind wäre auch etwas komisch, weil wie soll man sonst auf 560 Watt kommen?


----------



## poiu (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

was zusammen träumen sie LC-NoPower


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich hab irgentwo ein Wassergekühltes Netzteil gesehen


Das Problem dabei ist, dass an den Primärkühlern meist eine derb hohe Spannung anliegt - bis zu 450V (meist um 400V), entsprechend kann man das nicht 'mal eben' mit Kühlern versehen und da Wasser durchlaufen lassen, da Wasser ja bekanntlich ein Leiter ist (OK; eigentlich nicht sondern die Mineralien darin)...
Aus dem Grunde gibts auch keine WaKü Netzteile.
Es gab da mal was von Koolance, aber das war unglaublich teuer...


Schnitzel schrieb:


> Es geht eben um das Verhalten im nicht regulärem Betrieb, das ist aber auch schon öfter gesagt worden.


Korrekt, im regulären Bereich passiert auch nichts, da bräuchte man ja auch keine Sicherungsautomaten in der Verteilung.


Kaktus schrieb:


> Dann aber auch mal Vollast.


Mit oder ohne +3,3V/+5V?
Und wenn mit, wie stark belastet mans am besten?



Kaktus schrieb:


> Was mich bei Tests immer etwas stört, ist eine Überlastung wie sie PCGH betreibt. Ein NT sollte bei Überlast abschalten und nicht noch 20% weitere Belastung stabil mitmachen, ergibt für mich keinen Sinn.


Überlast ist OK, sofern Spannungen und die Welligkeit innerhalb der Spec bleibt und sich das NT nicht dabei nicht (sofort) selbst zerlegt.
Allerdings find ichs absolut bescheuert, mit Überlast bzw irgendwelchen Toleranzen zu argumentieren.
Was zählt ist das Etikett und nicht mehr.



Kaktus schrieb:


> Auch ein praktischer Test mit Grafikkarten die auch extrem viel ziehen, z.b. 2x 480GTX und eine Übertaktete CPU die viel zieht. So das man es eben an die Grenze im "praktischen" Betrieb bekommt.


Welchen Sinn soll das machen?
Und warum sollte man das machen?

Zumal das ganze weder genau ist, noch einen Sinn machen würde...
Das ganze stellt man besser mit der aktiven Last nach...


Kaktus schrieb:


> Natürlich muss man auch sehen ob die Spannung auf den entpsrechenden Leitungen stabil bleibt, auch bei Peakwerten.





Kaktus schrieb:


> Die Schutzmechanismen sollten hier natürlich allgemein in Augenschein genommen werden, logisch.


Das ist nicht möglich...
Wie willst UVP/OVP testen?
Ganz ab davon halte ich diese Schutzmechanismen für nicht allzu wichtig, denn einerseits sind die Werte völlig fürn Eimer, weil der Rechner entweder schon 10 mal vorher abgeschmiert oder abgeraucht ist...
Zum anderen können die Spannungen nur dann so derb vom Soll abweichen, wenns Netzteil völlig hinüber ist.

Problem ist, dass man keine 'Over ripple/Noise protection' implementieren kann und die einzelnen Leitungen z.T. nicht wirklich gut abgesichert sind...



Kaktus schrieb:


> Eben ein Aussagekräftiger Test der ein NT an der Grenze betreibt, ohne die Spezifikationen aber zu überschreiten.


Die Specs muss man überschreiten und ignorieren, um zu schauen, ob das Netzteil funktionierende OPP oder OCP hat und vorallen ob sowohl Spannung als auch Welligkeit dabei in der Spec bleiben oder obs Netzteil vorher abschaltet.
Wenns NT abschaltet ist das gut, wenn die Spec nicht eingehalten wird, schlecht, entsprechend würde ich das auch behandeln...


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Du weisst aber schon das man die Ampereangaben nicht einfach addieren kann/darf um die Ausgangsleistung zu bekommen?


 
Und selbst wenn mans macht, ist das für ein 500 Watt Netzteil immer noch viel zu wenig.


----------



## Erzbaron (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Xandrus schrieb:


> jo schon klar aber ging mir eigentlich nur darum, dass es nicht nur 14 Ampere insgesamt bei 12V sind wäre auch etwas komisch, weil wie soll man sonst auf 560 Watt kommen?


 
Da wird einfach alles addiert + eine grobe Schätzung vom Marketingmenschen und fertig sind 560W


----------



## Kaktus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Stefan Payne
Hm... mal anders. Einmal 12V max. Dann jeweils 3,3V und 5V Max, und dann alles zusammen so das es etwas aufgeteilt ist. Sprich, 3,3 und 5V bei ca. 80% und den Rest auf 12V drauf hauen. Das belastet zwar 12V dann ogischerweise nicht voll, aber es sollte doch zeigen ob das NT Belastungen auf allen Schienen gut verträgt. 

Überlastung bis 10% wären noch ok, aber in dem Punkt sind wir uns mal einig, es zählt nur das was auf dem Etikett steht. Das muss erreicht werden, nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger. 

Überspannung würde ich so testen das man schaut wann das NT den Geist aufgibt. Es muss sich ja irgendwann selbst abschalten. Das reicht ja schon. Dann muss man sehen wann es abschaltet und wie bis dahin der Spannungsverlauf ist. Bleibt er gleich und schaltet dann z.b. bei 600W ab obwohl das NT nur 580W bieten sollte (jetzt mal rein 12V Leitung) ist das gut. Schwankt die Spannung aber sehr stark bevor es abschaltet, wäre das in meinen Augen schlecht. Es macht auch kein Sinn wenn das NT laut Spezifikation 580W liefert aber bei weit über 600W immer noch nict abschaltet. 

Der Test mit 2x 480GTX und einer übertakteten CPU ist eben Alltag. Graue Therie ist immer *******. Um es mal derb auszudrücken. Das der Test nicht exakt ist, es hier immer Schwankungen gibt, ist logisch, aber als User würde ich gerne auch einen Test sehen der Praktischen Hintergrund zeigt. Zumal ein echtes System auch nicht geich bleibende Spannung zieht sondern je nach Anwendung stark hin und her schwanken kann. Hier ist die Belastung eben eine ganz andere als wenn ich gleichmäßig die Belastung steigere oder senke. 

Und bei den Schutzschaltungen... ok... geht ja wirklich nicht ohne das NT krampfhaft zum grillen zu bringen, da hatte ich nicht weiter mit gedacht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Der Test mit 2x 480GTX und einer übertakteten CPU ist eben Alltag. Graue Therie ist immer *******. Um es mal derb auszudrücken. Das der Test nicht exakt ist, es hier immer Schwankungen gibt, ist logisch, aber als User würde ich gerne auch einen Test sehen der Praktischen Hintergrund zeigt.


Ja, aber was willst du damit testen?
Wo ist der Sinn davon?

Also hier kann ich echt keine Notwendigkeit erkennen bzw nichts, das ich nicht auch mit der Chroma gemacht werden könnte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Der Test mit 2x 480GTX und einer übertakteten CPU ist eben Alltag. Graue Therie ist immer *******.


 
Was soll das aber bringen?
Ein 600 Watt NT klappt da zusammen, egal wers gebaut hat, ein 1200 Watt Netzeil liefert die Leistung dazu, mehr oder weniger egal, wers gebaut hat.
Also ist so ein Test meiner Meinung nach sinnfrei.


----------



## 19master94 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

kennt jemand eine internet seite auf der es einen test von einem
"be quiet dark power pro p8 1000w" gibt.
Ich möchte mir das zulegen finde aber nicht wirklich test oder videos obwohl bequeit marktführer ist so weit ich informiert bin


----------



## Kaktus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mir geht es um "reale" Bedingungen aus dem Alltag im extremen Fall. Man sollte die Hardware schon so wählen das man das NT im Ansatz aus reizt. Darum geht es, "reale" Bedingungen zu testen. Graue Theorie hat nicht selten etwas mit dem praktischen Nutzen zu tun. 

Es soll auch ein besserer Vergleich für Nutzer sein, um zu zeigen was mit dem jeweiligen NT maximal möglich wäre bei der Hardware die man verbauen kann. Watt Rechner taugen im Grunde nichts.

Und wie gesagt, ich bezweifle das ein NT bei stetig stark hin und her schwankenden Lastwechsel, wie man sie im Alltag eben hat, genauso reagiert wie auf einem Prüfstand.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



19master94 schrieb:


> kennt jemand eine internet seite auf der es einen test von einem
> "be quiet dark power pro p8 1000w" gibt.
> Ich möchte mir das zulegen finde aber nicht wirklich test oder videos obwohl bequeit marktführer ist so weit ich informiert bin


 
Es gibt besser Netzteile als das Dark Power Pro.
Vor allem im Ripple Noise Test schneiden sie recht schlecht ab.
Hier hast du ein Test zum 900 Watt Modell. KLICK
Du kannst auch bei Google mal suchen, da findet man einiges.


----------



## Super Flower (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Rahmenbedingungen werden in Asien festgelegt. Völlig unabhänig von den - oftmals - völlig unqualifizierten Aussagen, hier! Noch Fragen?


----------



## Kaktus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Die Rahmenbedingungen werden in Asien festgelegt. Völlig unabhänig von den - oftmals - völlig unqualifizierten Aussagen, hier! Noch Fragen?



Auf was oder wen war das den bezogen? Beleidigt?  Finde die Aussage jetzt schon ein bisschen Fragwürdig und peinlich.


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Super Flower

Darf ich mal fragen worauf sich das jetzt bezieht?
Du bist doch Qualifizert, dann klär uns doch auf.
Hier schwiert schon seit ein paar Seiten eine Frage durch den Raum die keiner der hier anwesenden Herstellervertreter beantworten kann oder will.

Durch einen Defekt im System wird bei einem Singlerail über eine Leitung mehr Strom gezogen als diese verträgt aber weniger als die Ansprechgrenze der OCP.
Wie wird gewährleistet das das NT abschaltet?
Eine einfache Frage-eine einfache Antwort.


----------



## LOGIC (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Reicht mein Netzteil für ne 2. GTX 480 ?? 

CPU ist übertaktet, die Graka nicht !

Hab das Corsair HX850 Watt.


----------



## Erzbaron (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Reicht mein Netzteil für ne 2. GTX 480 ??
> 
> CPU ist übertaktet, die Graka nicht !
> 
> Hab das Corsair HX850 Watt.


 
jau sollte reichen 

@ Super Flower

DAS ist mir Abstand der peinlichste Post seit langem hier ... das klingt wie "Ich hab keine Ahnung was unsere Ingenieure in Taiwan machen", wenn dem so ist kann man das auch durchaus zugeben oder Rückfrage halten ... aber so einen Post ... lächerlich


----------



## Super Flower (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Auf was oder wen war das den bezogen? Beleidigt?  Finde die Aussage jetzt schon ein bisschen Fragwürdig und peinlich.




Ich habe einfach  mal Druck abgelassen. Seit einigen Jahren bereits - ganz sicher - wird versucht, von Herstellerseite/Lieferantenseite/Distributorenseite - in diesen Foren - bewusst - zu manipulieren. Ich war es einfach satt und möchte dies - offieziell - nun auch bekannt machen!


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es sollte reichen.
Viel Spielraum hast du je nach Spannung deiner CPU und eventuellem späterem OC der Grakas aber nicht.
Mit einer bist du ungefähr 500W quitt,mit zweien wirst du deutlich in den 700 liegen.

Edit:
@Super Flower.
Sarkasmus bringt dich auch nicht weiter.
Und erzähl mir nicht das das NT das als Prämie fürs Abo kommt alleine durch die Abo-Gebühren gedeckt wird.
Narürlich wird Manipuliert - oft mit regulären Mitteln, manchmal aber auch nicht.

Und zum Thema.
Sag doch einfach "ich hab keine Ahnung" oder "ich muß erst Rücksprache halten"  oder gib eine Antwort.
Aber so wie oben, das geht eigentlich gar nicht.


----------



## LOGIC (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Okay...ich betreibe meine CPU bei 3,3 Ghz...werde sie da auch lassen. Aber wenn ich doch mal die Grakas OCen möchte (was nicht nötig sein wird) würde es eng werden... Wie groß wird den der Unterschied beim OCen von der Watt anzahl ?


----------



## Erzbaron (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Ich habe einfach mal Druck abgelassen. Seit einigen Jahren bereits - ganz sicher - wird versucht, von Herstellerseite/Lieferantenseite/Distributorenseite - in diesen Foren - bewusst - zu manipulieren. Ich war es einfach satt und möchte dies - offieziell - nun auch bekannt machen!


 
Wer manipuliert den hier was? Ich kann dem grad nicht ganz folgen ... Soll das grad sowas wie eine öffentliche Kündigung sein?


----------



## Shi (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Ich habe einfach  mal Druck abgelassen. Seit einigen Jahren bereits - ganz sicher - wird versucht, von Herstellerseite/Lieferantenseite/Distributorenseite - in diesen Foren - bewusst - zu manipulieren. Ich war es einfach satt und möchte dies - offieziell - nun auch bekannt machen!



Ähh... Ich hab davon nix mitbekommen. Ich benutze übrigens ein Super Flower SF400-12P und bin sehr zufrieden, auch wenn es alt ist befeuert es den A X2 7750BE und die 8800GT ganz hervorragend und leise 
Mal ehrlich, es gibt kein "Super-Flower-Bashing" hier!


----------



## Kaktus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Ich habe einfach  mal Druck abgelassen. Seit einigen Jahren bereits - ganz sicher - wird versucht, von Herstellerseite/Lieferantenseite/Distributorenseite - in diesen Foren - bewusst - zu manipulieren. Ich war es einfach satt und möchte dies - offieziell - nun auch bekannt machen!



Ah, ok, kann ich voll nachvollziehen. Ich kenne da einen indirekten Kollegen von dir (Anderer NT Hersteller) der bei mir hin und wieder auch mal seinen Frust raus lässt wenn er da ist oder wir telefonieren. Passt schon und ist verziehen.


----------



## Erzbaron (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Ah, ok, kann ich voll nachvollziehen. Ich kenne da einen indirekten Kollegen von dir (Anderer NT Hersteller) der bei mir hin und wieder auch mal seinen Frust raus lässt wenn er da ist oder wir telefonieren. Passt schon und ist verziehen.


 
Der von Xilence?


----------



## Kaktus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Möglich, könnte aber auch ein anderer sein  Spielt doch keine Rolle.


----------



## Super Flower (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Ähh... Ich hab davon nix mitbekommen. Ich benutze übrigens ein Super Flower SF400-12P und bin sehr zufrieden, auch wenn es alt ist befeuert es den A X2 7750BE und die 8800GT ganz hervorragend und leise
> Mal ehrlich, es gibt kein "Super-Flower-Bashing" hier!



Was treiben sich "unabhängige" Menschen hier herum? Gerade jetzt? Es kann nur subjektiv sein - auch von mir!


----------



## Erzbaron (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Möglich, könnte aber auch ein anderer sein  Spielt doch keine Rolle.


 
 ok ... schon verstanden ...

Sachma, du hast doch Ahnung von CPU Kühlern ... Was hälst du vom Scythe Grand Kama Cross? Ich finde den perfekt für meinen Rechner und muss quasi nur noch auf "Bestellung abschicken" klicken ^^


----------



## Kaktus (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Super Flower
Mal ganz im Ernst... ich bin kein NT Spezie und darin kein Spezialist. Aber was wäre für euch ein gutes Beispiel für einen unabhängigen Test? Und was findet ihr bei einigen Tests (muss nicht spezialisiert auf eine bestimmte Seite/Zeitschrift sein) unsinnig oder schlichtweg falsch? Im übrigen... an wen wendet man sich bei euch bezüglich Testsamples, ich hätte einen Kollegen auf P3Dnow der sicherlich mal eins mit in den Test nehmen würde.


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Noch ne frage 

Ich kann die Kabel ja abmachen am NT. Ist es egal wo ich sie wieder dran mache oder kann man da was falsch machen...8V...12V ?


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Okay...ich betreibe meine CPU bei 3,3 Ghz...werde sie da auch lassen. Aber wenn ich doch mal die Grakas OCen möchte (was nicht nötig sein wird) würde es eng werden... Wie groß wird den der Unterschied beim OCen von der Watt anzahl ?



Laut CB bei normaler Spannung um die 10W.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Die Rahmenbedingungen werden in Asien festgelegt. Völlig unabhänig von den - oftmals - völlig unqualifizierten Aussagen, hier! Noch Fragen?


 
Fragen habe ich eine Menge. 
Aber hier nur mal eine, wo bleiben die neuen Tests zur Golden Serie?
Hab immer noch keine aussagekräftigen Bilder von der Lötqualität gesehen.



Super Flower schrieb:


> Ich habe einfach mal Druck abgelassen. Seit einigen Jahren bereits - ganz sicher - wird versucht, von Herstellerseite/Lieferantenseite/Distributorenseite - in diesen Foren - bewusst - zu manipulieren. Ich war es einfach satt und möchte dies - offieziell - nun auch bekannt machen!


 
Soll man das als Kündigung ansehen oder willst du dezent die Branche wechseln?


----------



## Super Flower (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @Super Flower
> Mal ganz im Ernst... ich bin kein NT Spezie und darin kein Spezialist. Aber was wäre für euch ein gutes Beispiel für einen unabhängigen Test? Und was findet ihr bei einigen Tests (muss nicht spezialisiert auf eine bestimmte Seite/Zeitschrift sein) unsinnig oder schlichtweg falsch? Im übrigen... an wen wendet man sich bei euch bezüglich Testsamples, ich hätte einen Kollegen auf P3Dnow der sicherlich mal eins mit in den Test nehmen würde.



Ich bin Bevollmächtigter und Befugter - hier Stellung zu nehmen. Es gibt überhaupt nichts -nachhaltig - Negatives zum Thema Super Flower zu finden. Wir bitten, in Zukunft, sehr detailierte Angaben zu machen!


----------



## Shi (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Was treiben sich "unabhängige" Menschen hier herum? Gerade jetzt? Es kann nur subjektiv sein - auch von mir!



Wo wir schon dabei sind - kannst du mir nochmal erklären was du damit sagen möchtest? Sry, ist schon spät


----------



## Kaktus (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Ich bin Bevollmächtigter und Befugter - hier Stellung zu nehmen. Es gibt überhaupt nichts -nachhaltig - Negatives zum Thema Super Flower zu finden. Wir bitten, in Zukunft, sehr detailierte Angaben zu machen!



Reden wir aneinander vorbei?  Es ging gar nicht um eure NTs, sondern um die Testmethoden allgemein und was ihr an Testmethoden bemängelt. Wer hat den jetzt hier etwas negatives über Super Flower gesagt? 
Und ich wollte einfach nur wissen wen man bei euch direkt wegen Testsamples ansprechen kann.


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wir haben nicht mit einem Wort etwas negatives über Superflower gesagt.
Wir oder besser ich haben eine ganz konkrete Frage gestellt und darauf hätte ich gerne eine ganz konkrete Antwort. Von dir. Über super flower. Sehr detailliert.
Nicht mehr,nicht weniger!


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Ich bin Bevollmächtigter und Befugter - hier Stellung zu nehmen. Es gibt überhaupt nichts -nachhaltig - Negatives zum Thema Super Flower zu finden. Wir bitten, in Zukunft, sehr detailierte Angaben zu machen!


 
Du hast uns auch immernoch keine Gegenbeweise gebracht ... hier stand ja im Raume das die Lötqualität schwach sein soll ... Wo bleibt dein Gegenbeweis?

Oder darf jetzt hier nichts kritisch angemerkt werden?


----------



## Super Flower (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eines noch abschliessend:

Meine Befugnissr gehen sehr weit!

Ich darf zugeben, dass es in der Zeit von Mitte 2007 - Mitte 2008 wirklich Probleme gegegen hat! Hahahaha..................viele "Hersteller".............waren betroffen......................nur wir, geben das auch offen zu...........................


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich bin ja an sich ein großer Freund von offizieller Herstellerbeteiligung in Foren - finde das SuperFlower Auftreten aber ein wenig sehr aggressiv.


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich finds peinlich.


----------



## Kaktus (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Super Flower
Mal im Ernst... besoffen? Keine Antwort auf irgend eine vernünftige Frage, schon fast Anfeindungen gegen Leute die hier normale und für einige, interessante Fragen stellen. Sehr vertrauenswürdig wenn man bedenkt das hier potentielle Kunden lesen und schreiben.

Zumal du scheinbar nicht lesen kannst. Es hat hier niemand was gegen Super Flower gesagt. Es waren allgemeine Fragen. Und das mal einer eine kritische Frage stellt die auf diese Art und weise abgeschmettert wird... peinlich ist schon unter trieben.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Eines noch abschliessend:
> 
> Meine Befugnissr gehen sehr weit!
> 
> Ich darf zugeben, dass es in der Zeit von Mitte 2007 - Mitte 2008 wirklich Probleme gegegen hat! Hahahaha..................viele "Hersteller".............waren betroffen......................nur wir, geben das auch offen zu...........................


 


Glückwunsch das du so ein unglaublich wichtiger und kompetenter Mitarbeiter bist, aber nu geh am besten mal schlafen und nüchter aus ... das geht ja garnicht was du hier für einen Schrott schreibst ...

Ich bin ja auch schon bei meinem dritten Gläschen Rum ... aber SO einen Müll poste ich dann doch nocht nicht ^^


PS: Imagearbeit geglück kann ich da nur sagen ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Zumal du scheinbar nicht lesen kannst. Es hat hier niemand was gegen Super Flower gesagt. Es waren allgemeine Fragen. Und das mal einer eine kritische Frage stellt die auf diese Art und weise abgeschmettert wird... peinlich ist schon unter trieben.


 
Ich hab geschrieben, dass sie Müll sind. 

Aber das beruht natürlich auf Erkentnisse aus meinem näheren Umfeld und der Tatsache, dass die Tests, die ich bisher so gelesen hatte, nicht gerade voll überschäumender Loblieder sind.
Aber natürlich lasse ich mich gerne bekehren, also detailte Tests, unabhängige vorallem. Hier gabs ja schon Ideen, wer und wo das geschehen kann.
Und die Lötqualität habe ich ebenfalls bemängelt, nicht nur wegen Stefans Links, sondern weil ich es selbst gesehen habe.
Daher wäre es sehr schön, Exemplare mal zu sehen, wo die Qualität gleichzusetzen ist mit Enhance, Enermax oder Seasonic.


----------



## Super Flower (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Glückwunsch das du so ein unglaublich wichtiger und kompetenter Mitarbeiter bist, aber nu geh am besten mal schlafen und nüchter aus ... das geht ja garnicht was du hier für einen Schrott schreibst ...
> 
> Ich bin ja auch schon bei meinem dritten Gläschen Rum ... aber SO einen Müll poste ich dann doch nocht nicht ^^
> 
> ...



Mal ganz im Ernst: Haben Sie einen totalen Knall? In der Zeit von Mitte 2007 bis Mitte 2008 sind einfach viele Köpfe weggemacht worden! Auch der zu dieser Zeit verantwortliche Cheftechniker im Hause Super Flower. Wahrheiten dürfen doch genannt werden, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Natürlich kann man das, dann aber bitte anders formulieren.
Dass ein neuer Chef gewisse Anlaufzeit braucht, kann man nachvollziehen, aber z.B. in der Autobranche geht sowas innerhalb von 6-9 Monaten über die Bühne, wieso braucht Super Flower dafür so lange?


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Mal ganz im Ernst: Haben Sie einen totalen Knall? In der Zeit von Mitte 2007 bis Mitte 2008 sind einfach viele Köpfe weggemacht worden! Auch der zu dieser Zeit verantwortliche Cheftechniker im Hause Super Flower. Wahrheiten dürfen doch genannt werden, oder?


 
Wir sind hier in einem Forum, hier darf jeder offen schreiben ... Aber ich verbiete mir Beleidigungen! 

Warum wurden denn soviele Leute "entfernt"? Zum Beispiel Produkte aus dem Hause Seasonic sind auch schon vor dieser Zeit gut gewesen ... zum Beispiel hab ich hier noch ein M12 aus erster Serie, ein sehr gutes Netzteil ... es scheint also nicht auf alle zuzutreffen ... oder?


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mal angenommen ich Frage den Autoverkäufer "Was passiert wenn ich mit einem Auto ihrer Marke gegen die Wand fahre?
Kriege ich die Antwort "Bei anderen Marken brechen sie sich aber auch die Beine" oder werde ich anhand von nachprüfbaren Tatsachen über die Vorteile gerade seiner Marke aufgeklärt?

Ich frag mich was das "beleidigte Leberwurst spielen" hier soll.
Entweder ihr habt in der Serie eine ordentliche Lötqualität oder ihr habt keine.
Entweder eure NT's haben eine OCP die funktioniert oder nicht.
Aber selbst wenn ihr ordentliche NT's produziert lässt dein Auftreten hier garnkeinen anderen schluss zu dass es nicht so ist.
Anstatt Tatsachen auf den Tisch zu legen fängst du an zu schmollen und faselst irgendwas von Befugnissen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mein Dank geht an Shi für die Eröffnung dieses Threads hir, so viel Unterhaltung hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr.
Ich hab hir mal ein Link mit 1k Watt Netzteilen, das SuperFlower Netzteil kostet nur die Hälfte als die anderen. Warum, frage ich mich doch! Wie schafft es SuperFlower für den halben Preis zu produzieren? Wenn man unteranderem an der Lötquallität spart dann kann ich allerdings den niedrigen Preis nachvollziehen, dann darf man sich auch nicht wundern wenn hir Menschen die offensichtlich Ahnung haben Kretik äusern.
K&M Hardware Shop: Computer Hardware zum kleinen Preis - kmelektronik.de


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und wo wir gerad bei Superflower sind, hier das 1kW Modell, zwar mti Kingwin Laben, aber egal.

Was auffällt:
Marketing Bestückung!
105°C Nippon Chemicon Primräkondensator, Standard Sekundärcaps (CapXon), Standardlüfter, immerhin mit Kugellagern...


19master94 schrieb:


> kennt jemand eine internet seite auf der es einen test von einem
> "be quiet dark power pro p8 1000w" gibt.
> Ich möchte mir das zulegen finde aber nicht wirklich test oder videos obwohl bequeit marktführer ist so weit ich informiert bin


hier gibts einen
Welligkeit etwas außerhalb der Spec, immerhin aber schon mal ein Multi Rail Gerät, gibt aber bessere Geräte...


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Fragen habe ich eine Menge.
> Aber hier nur mal eine, wo bleiben die neuen Tests zur Golden Serie?
> Hab immer noch keine aussagekräftigen Bilder von der Lötqualität gesehen.


Mir wollt man keins geben, man hat wohl angst vor der Chroma, die ich bei Listan benutzen werde...

Auf jeden Fall wirds nicht so laufen, wie bei den Tests in Venlo, sprich der Hersteller setzt die Parameter fest sondern ich!


----------



## poiu (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Morgen

was ging denn gestern hier ab 




Super Flower schrieb:


> Die Rahmenbedingungen werden in Asien festgelegt. Völlig unabhänig von den - oftmals - völlig unqualifizierten Aussagen, hier! Noch Fragen?



Wie Bitte?



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Wer manipuliert den hier was? Ich kann dem grad nicht ganz folgen ... Soll das grad sowas wie eine öffentliche Kündigung sein?





Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich finds peinlich.





Kaktus schrieb:


> @Super Flower
> Mal im Ernst... besoffen?



Das gleiche habe ich beim lesen auch gedacht, wie kann man sich als Vertreter einer Firma unprovoziert so gehen lassen



Erzbaron schrieb:


> PS: Imagearbeit geglück kann ich da nur sagen ^^



Ja das würde ich auch sagen



Super Flower schrieb:


> Mal ganz im Ernst: Haben Sie einen totalen Knall?



Stefan ist das Sicher das der von SUper Flower ist, ich meine bei solchen Mitarbeitern braucht sich die Konkurenz keine Gedanken mehr machen.


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Operation gelungen,Patient tot.
Die Krux ist nur  das der Patient sich diesmal selber operiert hat.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Noch ein Grund warum das 1k Netzteil von Super Flower so billig ist, die sparen an quallifizierten Mitarbeitern, den gute sind halt auch teurer. Das ist jetzt keine Hetze das ist mein ernst, war ja damals bei Vobis und Escom genauso anfang der 90'er Jahre.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Noch ein Grund warum das 1k Netzteil von Super Flower so billig ist, die sparen an quallifizierten Mitarbeitern, den gute sind halt auch teurer. Das ist jetzt keine Hetze das ist mein ernst, war ja damals bei Vobis und Escom genauso anfang der 90'er Jahre.


 
Boah der war jetzt gemein  Hast du denn noch nie an nem Samstag Abend betrunken in einem Forum User angepöbelt und irgendwelche völlig sinnfreien Dinge geschrieben? 

Jetzt aber mal im Ernst, @ Super Flower, hast du dich nun wieder beruhigt? Gestern nen miesen Tag gehabt? Was war denn das? Ich versuche grad krampfhaft diese Aktion nicht auf Super Flower Netzteile zu übertragen ...


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nein.
Schon gar nicht als offizieller Vertreter der Firma in der ich angestellt bin.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Nein.
> Schon gar nicht als offizieller Vertreter der Firma in der ich angestellt bin.


 
Ich hoffe du hast die Ironie in meinem letzten Post erkannt  Natürlich geht das mal garnicht was letzte Nacht hier gebracht wurde ...


----------



## Super Flower (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast die Ironie in meinem letzten Post erkannt  Natürlich geht das mal garnicht was letzte Nacht hier gebracht wurde ...



Doch - das geht! Wenn hier schon intensiv "gefachsimpelt" wird - dann auch mit richtigen Fakten. Unsere Amptac-Modelle 850W und 1000W - die sich ca. Ende 2007 bis Mitte 2008 im Handel befunden haben, waren eine Katastrophe. Wir geben das zu.

Was war mit anderen Herstellern/Labeln? Waren die immer top?

Hust.....hust........ich hoffe, ich werde nicht gezwungen, sehr viele Beispiele konkret hier zu nennen.......


----------



## Kaktus (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mutig sich nach dem was gestern war hier noch mal blicken zu lassen. Und sich dann nicht mal entschuldigen. und immer noch keine Frage beantwortet nur leere Phrasen. Wieder nichts konkretes.

Schlechtester Vertreter den ich je erlebt habe und ich habe mittlerweile einige erleben dürfen.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Doch - das geht! Wenn hier schon intensiv "gefachsimpelt" wird - dann auch mit richtigen Fakten. Unsere Amptac-Modelle 850W und 1000W - die sich ca. Ende 2007 bis Mitte 2008 im Handel befunden haben, waren eine Katastrophe. Wir geben das zu.
> 
> Was war mit anderen Herstellern/Labeln? Waren die immer top?
> 
> Hust.....hust........ich hoffe, ich werde nicht gezwungen, sehr viele Beispiele konkret hier zu nennen.......


 
Also zumindest von Seasonic fällt mir in den letzten Jahren kein absoluter Reinfall ein ... wie gesagt, ich hab hier noch ein M12 Baujahr 2007 mit 700W und das ist echt nicht übel ... hat sogar schon das 80plus Label ... auch von Enermax ist mir kein totaler Reinfall bekannt, zumindest nicht die Eigenproduktionen, das Tomahawk made by CWT kann ich nicht beurteilen ... die von Corsair vertriebenen Netzteile sind auch kein Schrott (wenn auch nicht immer top)... Delta baut auch schon seit Jahren gute OEM Qualität ... 

Aber was ist dir denn für ne Laus über die Leber gelaufen? Die Super Flowerdiskussion war schon längst gegessen ... und dann so ein Verhalten ... ganz ganz schwache Vorstellung für einen offiziell bevollmächtigten Vertreter ...


edit: @ Kaktus, genau meine Meinung ...


----------



## Kaktus (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@der8auer
Sag das dem Super Flower Vertreter. Keine Antwort auf Fragen, Angriffe gegen User die ER gestartet hat, Arrogant, unverfroren.... geradezu frech. 

Diskussion? Gerne, wen man auch mal Antworten erhalten würde auf gestellte Fragen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> auch von Enermax ist mir kein totaler Reinfall bekannt, zumindest nicht die Eigenproduktionen


Doch, der Kleber in den Libertys, der zu explodierenden Primärcaps führte.

Bei den größeren Herstellern (Seasonic usw) ist mir nichts weiter bekannt.
Höchstens die zu hohe Welligkeit bei einigen FSP Modellen.


----------



## der8auer (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

*Ich bitte euch diese "Hetzjagd" mal etwas runter zu fahren. Diskutiert ruhig und sachlich!*

edit: @ Kaktus: Jap habe es mal etwas umformuliert


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und wo wir gerad bei Superflower sind, hier das 1kW Modell, zwar mti Kingwin Laben, aber egal.
> 
> Was auffällt:
> Marketing Bestückung!
> 105°C Nippon Chemicon Primräkondensator, Standard Sekundärcaps (CapXon), Standardlüfter, immerhin mit Kugellagern...


 
Sehe ich das richtig, Single Rail?  



Super Flower schrieb:


> Doch - das geht! Wenn hier schon intensiv "gefachsimpelt" wird - dann auch mit richtigen Fakten. Unsere Amptac-Modelle 850W und 1000W - die sich ca. Ende 2007 bis Mitte 2008 im Handel befunden haben, waren eine Katastrophe. Wir geben das zu.
> 
> Was war mit anderen Herstellern/Labeln? Waren die immer top?


 
Öhm, ich hatte mal, wie diverse andere User auch, ein paar Fragen gestellt, gibts da noch mal Antworten zu oder wirds wieder ein "_die anderen sind so gemein zu mir_" geposte?


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Doch, der Kleber in den Libertys, der zu explodierenden Primärcaps führte.
> 
> Bei den größeren Herstellern (Seasonic usw) ist mir nichts weiter bekannt.
> Höchstens die zu hohe Welligkeit bei einigen FSP Modellen.


 
Der Kleber bei den Libertys wurde aber recht schnell gefixt sodass nur ein oder zwei Chargen davon in der Welt verteilt wurden ...

Das einige FSP Modelle Probleme mit der Welligkeit haben ist ja bekannt (BeQuiet!) ... aber vielleicht kann unser Super Flower Mitarbeiter was anderes beisteuern ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> aber vielleicht kann unser Super Flower Mitarbeiter was anderes beisteuern ...


 
Laut seiner Aussage hat er scheinbar direkten Kontakt zur Qualitätskontrolle anderere Hersteller oder kennt einige im Controlling Managment.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Laut seiner Aussage hat er scheinbar direkten Kontakt zur Qualitätskontrolle anderere Hersteller oder kennt einige im Controlling Managment.


 
Das kommt wahrscheinlich durch die besonderen Vollmachten und Befugnisse ^^

Aber ich warte ab was er noch schreibt, er hat mit der Diskussion angefangen und nun sollen aber auch mal Beispiele folgen und nicht nur hohle Phrasen wie bisher ... ansonsten können wir wohl jeglichen weiteren Kommentar ignorieren, denn um irgendwas zu behaupten muss man kein Mitarbeiter eines Herstellers sein ...


----------



## poiu (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das Merkwürdige ist das der SF Mitarbeiter sich immer wiederholt, auf Fragen wird nicht geantwortet, Fakten gibt es auch, gestern sogar Beleidigungen und peinliches!

Durch die ständigen Wiederholungen kommt man sich doch irgendwie verarscht vor.

nebenbei hätte ein Foto von der Lötqualität gereicht, man könnte ja böse unterstellen das weder der Wille bzw. gar keine Produkte vorliegen von dehnen man Fotos machen kann!

aber sehen wir uns mal denn Link von Stefan an.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules/NDReviews/images/KingwinLZG1000/DSCF2086.JPG



			
				jonnyguru schrieb:
			
		

> Soldering is very Superflowery. That is, some of it is very nice, and some of it is done by hand. Could be better, could be worse.



dann wäre die Diskussion schon vor Seiten zu ende gewesen.

Mein Fazit SF: Durchschnittliche Produkte mit qualitativen Peaks ins Positive bzw. Negative 
zu dem auftreten hier im Forum wurde schon genug gesagt!

PS das jeder Hersteller mal Problem hat, ist nichts neues, hat glaube ich hier auch keiner angezweifelt.

wenn man lange genug sucht findet man bestimmt auch was zu Seasonic, Delat & Co


@der8auer

ich war gestern nicht hier, aber als ich mir das heute Morgen durchgelesen hab, sorry das ist einfach peinlich. Positives ist da bis auf paar ausnahmen nichts von der SF Seite  gekommen, dafür Unterstellungen & Beleidigungen usw.


----------



## Super Flower (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Der Kleber bei den Libertys wurde aber recht schnell gefixt sodass nur ein oder zwei Chargen davon in der Welt verteilt wurden ...
> 
> Das einige FSP Modelle Probleme mit der Welligkeit haben ist ja bekannt (BeQuiet!) ... aber vielleicht kann unser Super Flower Mitarbeiter was anderes beisteuern ...



Glücklicherweise muss ich nicht konkret werden. Dies ist bereits geschehen. Es wurden nur "zwei Chargen"............"FSP Modelle".............."(BeQuiet)"...............ich hatte also noch einmal richtig viel Glück..............das ich diese Beispiele nicht nennen musste...............so, nun wünsche ich allen einen sehr schönen Tag. Ich werde nun zu Freunden und Grillen. Danach gibt es hoffentlich ein deutsches Fussballfest!


----------



## Kaktus (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist das jetzt eine neue Taktik andere Hersteller auf das eigene Niveau zu Stufen um zumindest nicht schlechter dazustehen? Und wieder keine Antwort auf eine Frage.... 

Aus welchem Grund bist du den überhaupt hier im Forum?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise muss ich nicht konkret werden. Dies ist bereits geschehen. Es wurden nur "zwei Chargen"............"FSP Modelle".............."(BeQuiet)"...............ich hatte also noch einmal richtig viel Glück..............


 
War das jetzt etwa alles? 
Die zwei Beispiele, die hier jeder schon kannte, mehr kommt nicht, keine neuen Wendungen, von wegen, das letzte Seasonic Produkt ist beim Angucken schon auseinander gefallen? 
Sorry, aber dir ist klar, dass niemand deine Beiträge hier ernst nimmt, oder?

Und was ist mit den Fragen, die immer noch unbeantwortet sind?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Er war früher Mitarbeiter in der Kantine und hat da misst gebaut, wurde dann strafversetzt in den Support von Netzteilen!!Weil anderster kann ich mir seine Ahnungslosigkeit nicht erklären.  

Besonders an die be quiet Probleme kann ich mir errinnern, hatten so vor drei Jahren extrem viele Aufälle. Wenn ich mich recht errinnere haben die dann aber die Konsiquenzen gezogen und den Hersteller ihrer Netzteile gewechselt und seit dem ist eigentlich alles wieder in Butter. Nur der Ruf hat gelitten was man ja heute noch merkt, das aus den Köpfen der User zu bringen kostet Zeit und Geld!


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise muss ich nicht konkret werden. Dies ist bereits geschehen. Es wurden nur "zwei Chargen"............"FSP Modelle".............."(BeQuiet)"...............ich hatte also noch einmal richtig viel Glück..............das ich diese Beispiele nicht nennen musste...............so, nun wünsche ich allen einen sehr schönen Tag. Ich werde nun zu Freunden und Grillen. Danach gibt es hoffentlich ein deutsches Fussballfest!


 
DAS soll eine Antwort sein? Eine ganz ganz armselige Vorstellung hier ... erst irgendwelche Beuhauptungen aufstellen und dann das ... pff ... 

Ich für meinen Teil werde deinen Kommentaren hier im Forum keine Beachtung mehr schenken, wie kann man sich als offizieller in einem Forum nur derart daneben benehmen ... sorry, das ist nichts weiter als eine große Lachnummer was du hier ablieferst ... sowas kennt man normalerweise nur von präpupertären Kiddies 



@ Hulkhardy

Du meinst die letzten Topower Modelle ... jap, nicht umsonst kam der Wechsel zu FSP ... wobei man sich durchaus auch einen "besseren" Hersteller hätte suchen können ... die Ripple & Noise Probleme bei FSP sind ja bekannt ...

@ Quanti

Versuch doch garnicht erst ne vernünftige Antwort zu bekommen, das wird eh nix ...


----------



## Super Flower (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Er war früher Mitarbeiter in der Kantine und hat da misst gebaut, wurde dann strafversetzt in den Support von Netzteilen!!Weil anderster kann ich mir seine Ahnungslosigkeit nicht erklären.
> 
> Besonders an die be quiet Probleme kann ich mir errinnern, hatten so vor drei Jahren extrem viele Aufälle. Wenn ich mich recht errinnere haben die dann aber die Konsiquenzen gezogen und den Hersteller ihrer Netzteile gewechselt und seit dem ist eigentlich alles wieder in Butter. Nur der Ruf hat gelitten was man ja heute noch merkt, das aus den Köpfen der User zu bringen kostet Zeit und Geld!



Einmal noch für Heute: Richtig! Die betroffenen Bequiet Netzteile sind in der Fabrik von Fortron gefertigt worden. Aktuell werden die Bequíet Netzteile - mit ca. 90% Sicherheit - in der Fabrik von HEC/Compucase gefertigt. Ganz blind kann man jedes Bequiet Netzteil nun kaufen. Einfach wieder absolute Spitzenklasse in jeder Hinsicht. Man sieht also: Aus Fehlern wird gelernt. Generell - auch wir haben gelernt!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Öhm, alle BeQuiets werden bei HEC gefertigt?


----------



## poiu (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist kompletter Unsinn, BQT war früher bei Topwer heute bei FSP, von Compucase kommen nur die Notebook Universal NTs


----------



## Kaktus (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bleib beim Grillen, am besten für immer und sag deinem Cheff er soll eine kompetente Person hier her schicken mit der man auch vernünftig reden kann und die weiß von was sie redet. 

In einem Forum mit über 50.000 Mitgliedern und über 5000 aktiven Mitgliedern die auch Freunde, Bekannte, Verwandte und oft auch Kunden bedienen und beraten, sollte man kompetent, freundlich und zuvorkommend auftreten. Auch mal eingestehen wenn man etwas nicht weiß. Und.... Fragen sollte man konkret beantworten und nicht mit Vergleichen zu anderen Herstellern krampfhaft Kontern die nur ein mal Mist gebaut haben und nicht ganze Paletten an schlechter Ware auf den Markt geworfen haben. 
Wenn ihr euch ändern wollt, gerne, Konkurrenz belebt den Markt und freut den Kunden. Dann aber Fragen nicht zu beantworten, patzig zu reagieren...... spricht absolut nicht dafür auch nur irgend jemanden ein NT von euch zu empfehlen sondern klar von euch abzuraten. Denn wenn das Marketing schon derart frech ist, will ich gar nicht wissen wie euer Support reagiert wenn man etwas wissen möchte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> In einem Forum mit über 50.000 Mitgliedern und über 5000 aktiven Mitgliedern die auch Freunde, Bekannte, Verwandte und oft auch Kunden bedienen und beraten, sollte man kompetent, freundlich und zuvorkommend auftreten.


 
Und es gibt sicher auch eine Menge Firmen, die gerne in solchen Foren mitlesen, um sich einen Überblick zu verschaffen, was die User wollen, was sie denken.
Es gibt ja auch Mitarbeiter anderer Netzteilanbieter, die hier ebenfalls aktiv sind. Was die wohl jetzt von Super Flower denken...


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Aktuell werden die Bequíet Netzteile - mit ca. 90% Sicherheit - in der Fabrik von HEC/Compucase gefertigt.


Die Notebookpower, ja.
Der Rest?! I don't think so...
Da gibts einige Gründe, die dagegen sprechen...


----------



## Super Flower (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Im Kern habe ich das Ergebnis, was ich herausarbeiten wollte, erreicht.

Fazit: In der Zeit von 2007 - ca. Anfang 2009 gab es enorme Probleme - bei fast allen Herstellern/Labeln.

Alle mussten extrem reagieren und nachbessern. Der Verbraucher/User darf sich freuen. Noch nie sind Netzteile - fast ausnahmslos von allen Herstellern - mit diesem Qualitätsniveau, wie es nun ist - im Handel erhältlich gewesen.

So - das war es für meinen Teil hier.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Freud mich das deine Posts für dich einen Sinn gemacht haben und ein Ergebniss gebracht hat, für denn unwichtigen Rest,(Uns User und Konsomenten), leider nicht.


----------



## Kaktus (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wir können ja eine Art Sammelklage bei Super Flower einreichen mit der Begründung "Mitarbeiter verschlechtert euren Ruf maßgeblich. Bitten um Ersatz und einen kompetenten Mitarbeiter der für unsere Fragen offen steht."


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> So - das war es für meinen Teil hier.


 
Super, dass immer noch keine Fragen beantwortet wurden.
Daher bleibe ich also bei meiner Meinung, Super Flower ist Müll, nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



der8auer schrieb:


> *Ich bitte euch diese "Hetzjagd" mal etwas runter zu fahren. Diskutiert ruhig und sachlich!*



Hallo Roman,
davon kann hier beileibe nicht die Rede sein.
Da wo  Mister Super Flower jetzt steht hat er sich selber hin gestellt.
Überhaupt das ganze Auftreteten ist unter aller Kanone.
Schau dir mal die allerersten Post von ihm an.

In diesem Fall hätte ihn ein "ich weiß es nicht" oder "Ich muß  mich erst Rückversichern"  wesentlich weiter gebracht als Gebetsmühlenartig auf die Fehler anderer zu verweisen.


----------



## Super Flower (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Hallo Roman,
> davon kann hier beileibe nicht die Rede sein.
> Da wo  Mister Super Flower jetzt steht hat er sich selber hin gestellt.
> Überhaupt das ganze Auftreteten ist unter aller Kanone.
> ...



"Gebetsmühlenartig auf die Fehler anderer zu verweisen."

Ich erinnere mich daran, dass ich Gebetsmühlenartig auf unsere eigenen (Amptac 850W und 1000W) Fehler verwiesen habe..............gut - wahrscheinlich ist es eine subjektive Wahrnehmung von jedem einzelnen - den Kontext zu beurteilen.......


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Leute....streitet euch doch nicht...Deutschland zieht gerade England ab


----------



## soulpain (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@19master94

Habe gerade alle P8 da, 12V ist etwas hoch mit Restwelligkeit, der Rest ok. Bei Überlast verlassen sie die Spezifikation, bei 100 % liegt es auf einem momentan üblichen (schlechten) Niveau. 3,3V ist auch relativ schwach, Effizienz dafür erstklassig. Werde nächste Woche im Test in etwa das bestätigen können, was pc-max schreibt.


----------



## TIMI37 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hallo, 

kann mir denn hier mal irgendwer sagen ob der kauf des SuperFlower Amazon 450W nun nen fehlkauf war oder nicht?? 
wenn man nach dem verhalten des Vetreters geht ja auf jeden fall  seid ihr euch sicher das der "echt" ist??


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenns läuft, lass es laufen, wenn du grafisch aufrüsten willst, dann solltest du was anderes reinbauen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



TIMI37 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> kann mir denn hier mal irgendwer sagen ob der kauf des SuperFlower Amazon 450W nun nen fehlkauf war oder nicht??
> wenn man nach dem verhalten des Vetreters geht ja auf jeden fall  seid ihr euch sicher das der "echt" ist??



 Ich erkenne eine echt Niete wenn ich eine sehe und der ist zu 100 Prozent eine.  Wie Quanti schon sagt läuft doch oder! Wenn du jetzt noch mal die Kohle hättest würd ich natürlch sagen hol dir eins von denen:  be quiet Pure Power 430W ATX 2.3 (L7-430W/BN105) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland Sharkoon Rush Power C SHA-R400M 400W ATX 2.31 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> "Gebetsmühlenartig auf die Fehler anderer zu verweisen."
> 
> Ich erinnere mich daran, dass ich Gebetsmühlenartig auf unsere eigenen (Amptac 850W und 1000W) Fehler verwiesen habe..............gut - wahrscheinlich ist es eine subjektive Wahrnehmung von jedem einzelnen - den Kontext zu beurteilen.......




Ich hab dir mehr als einmal die Hand gereicht um dich aus der Situation in die du dich selber mit deiner Wortwahl hinein manövriert hast rauszuholen.
Zugegriffen hast du nicht einmal.
Ich hab zwei Fragen gestellt über die du einfach hinweg gegangen bist.
Wärst du an unsere Stelle, zu welcher Annahme würde dich das bringen?
Richtig - die OCP funktioniert nicht bei den starken Singlerail NT's und die Lötquallität ist auch nicht besser geworden.
Es wäre ein Einfaches für dich gewesen das zu widerlegen wen es nicht so wäre, hast du aber nicht.


----------



## TIMI37 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hmm eine echte "Niete" trotz 80+ ? schöne sche**e das schlimme ist es läuft ja eben noch nicht hab gestern bei hardwareversand bestellt und lasse mir meinen pc da auch zusammen bauen.... hoffe mal das es dann läuft

edit:ahh sehe gerade das niete auf was bzw. wen anderes bezogen war...


----------



## Super Flower (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



TIMI37 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> kann mir denn hier mal irgendwer sagen ob der kauf des SuperFlower Amazon 450W nun nen fehlkauf war oder nicht??
> wenn man nach dem verhalten des Vetreters geht ja auf jeden fall  seid ihr euch sicher das der "echt" ist??



Also, ich finde es richtig lustig. Woher soll denn irgendjemand wissen, ob der Kauf eines SF Amazon 450W ein Fehlkauf war, oder nicht? Das Amazon 450W ist nicht gerade der stärkste Vertreter aus dem Hause Super Flower. Das kommt einfach auf den Rechner an............die anderen Komponenten..........bitte posten,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,eine Beurteilung ist erst dann möglich......


----------



## Kaktus (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Lächerlich wie inkompetent hier Vertreter von Firmen auftreten.


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Super Flower
Kannst du mir mal bitte erklären was du hier machst?
So langsam bekomme ich das Gefühl das du von einer Konkurenzfirma bist.
So viel kann man der Firma bei der man Angestellt ist gar nicht schaden wollen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Also, ich finde es richtig lustig. Woher soll denn irgendjemand wissen, ob der Kauf eines SF Amazon 450W ein Fehlkauf war, oder nicht? Das Amazon 450W ist nicht gerade der stärkste Vertreter aus dem Hause Super Flower. Das kommt einfach auf den Rechner an............die anderen Komponenten..........bitte posten,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,eine Beurteilung ist erst dann möglich......


 
Wieso von den Komponenten?
Ein 450 Watt Netzteil sollte die Leistung haben, um z.B. ein Phenom 2 955, eine ATI 5850 zu betreiben. Jedes gute 450 Watt NT kann das.
Wenn der User vorher eine 5450 drinne hat und beim Superflower dann eine 5850 oder GTX 470 reinbaut, was passiert dann?
Macht das NT dann die Grätsche? Womit muss er rechnen?
Daher, solange es läuft, kann mans laufen lassen, beim Upgraden das NT mit tauschen, ist doch ganz einfach.


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

vll. nen schlechten tag ? vll. traurig wegen England


----------



## Super Flower (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Lächerlich wie inkompetent hier Vertreter von Firmen auftreten.



Angst? Wir sind kaum in der Lage, unseren immensen Nachfragehype derzeit abzuarbeiten. Die Fabrik unserer Muttergesellschaft ist für die nächsten 3 Monate bereits ausgebucht........irgendetwas hat sich verändert.........passt das dem einen oder anderen Teilnehmer in diesem und auch in anderen Foren einfach nicht in den Kram?...........................

Nur mal so......eine Vermutung in den Raum gestellt..................

die Diskussion hier wollte ich einfach mal richtig anheizen..........sehr häufig werden Netzteil-Label einfach kategorisch als "schlecht" dargestellt - nicht nur uns betreffend...........auch andere Label werden immer wieder.............ohne Angabe von konkreten Beweisen und Fakten.......niedergemacht........


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und jetzt machst du uns nieder ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Könntest du mal Fragen beantworten und nicht immer nur blöd Rumfaseln und in sinnfreien Gelaber enden?


----------



## Super Flower (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Und jetzt machst du uns nieder ?



Ich mache überhaupt niemanden nieder! Zumindest überhaupt keinen Netzteilhersteller/Label.

Nahezu alle Netzteilhersteller sind nunmal einfach top geworden. Ich gebe das zu.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Komisch, dass es dann immer so so tolle Produkte wie das hier gibt.  KLICK


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also ich hab mir jetzt all deine Posts noch mal durcht den Kopf gehen lassen und entlich den roten Faden endekt. Du versuchst uns klar zu machen das Super Flower so gut oder so schlecht ist wie andere Hersteller auch. Ich denke das ist korrekt oder?? Das kannst du aber sowas von vergessen umd auf den Level eines Seasonic oder Cougha oder be quiet zu kommen bedarf es mehr als Paralelen zu suchen wie diese, andere Hersteller hatten auch  Probleme so wie wir, und änlich Frasen. So läuft das einfach nicht.


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich kannte die Firma "Super Flower" eigentlich garnicht bis ich mal dein name gegoogelt habe


----------



## Super Flower (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> @Super Flower
> Kannst du mir mal bitte erklären was du hier machst?
> So langsam bekomme ich das Gefühl das du von einer Konkurenzfirma bist.
> So viel kann man der Firma bei der man Angestellt ist gar nicht schaden wollen.



Ich komme von einem anderen Stern. Hier geht es jetzt mal mit ganz neuen Argumenten/Gesichtspunkten/ vorallem Fakten mit Angabe der aus unserem Hause betroffenen Modellen mit den entsprechenden Zeiträumen ab........

Zu keinem Zeitpunkt war ich gezwungen, Baureihen und die dazugehörigen Zeiträume von einem anderen Hersteller/Label selber zu benennen.............es ist hier gelaufen, wie ein Länderspiel...........Eigentore haben viele Teilnehmer hier selber geschossen.......

Ist das überraschend?


----------



## Kaktus (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Super Flower
Sag mal... immer noch besoffen? Hier geht es überhaupt nicht um Fragen zu Super Flower sondern darum das du als Person völlig inkompetent bist und hier ein Bild von euch ablieferst das einfach nur traurig ist. Das betrifft nur alleine dich als direkte Person. Es ist mir völlig egal von welchem Label/Hersteller du kommst, aber du strotzt vor Arroganz, Inkompetenz und legst ein Benehmen an den Tag das einfach nur abartig und lächerlich für jemanden ist der hier mit seinen Kunden redet. Als Moderator, hätte ich dich mehrfach schon verwarnt und mal deinen Chef angeschrieben ob der eigentlich weiß wie unterirdisch du dich hier verhältst. Das passt auf keine Kuhhaut was du hier treibst.  
Definitiv der schlechteste PR Vertreter den ich je angetroffen habe und ich habe schon einige in den letzten Jahren erleben dürfen. Aber das hier ist wirklich unterste Schiene.


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Super Flower

Wurdest du von deinem Cheff gezwungen dich hier anzumelden oder was soll das hier werden ?


----------



## Super Flower (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Komisch, dass es dann immer so so tolle Produkte wie das hier gibt.  KLICK



Genau das regt mich auf! Jeder User hat seine Wünsche in Verbindung mit seiner eigenen Preisvorstellung! Es darf also nicht undifferenziert und verwirrend argumentiert werden. Es gibt auch Netzteile für € 20,00 und auch darunter.......für den entsprechenden und jeweils bewusst ausgewählten Einsatzbereich erfüllen auch diese Teile ihr Aufgabe!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Ich komme von einem anderen Stern. Hier geht es jetzt mal mit ganz neuen Argumenten/Gesichtspunkten/ vorallem Fakten mit Angabe der aus unserem Hause betroffenen Modellen mit den entsprechenden Zeiträumen ab........


 
Wo sind dann die Fakten, auf die alle hier warten? 



Super Flower schrieb:


> Genau das regt mich auf! Jeder User hat seine Wünsche in Verbindung mit seiner eigenen Preisvorstellung! Es darf also nicht undifferenziert und verwirrend argumentiert werden. Es gibt auch Netzteile für € 20,00 und auch darunter.......für den entsprechenden und jeweils bewusst ausgewählten Einsatzbereich erfüllen auch diese Teile ihr Aufgabe!


 
Welche Aufgabe ist es denn, die Wohnung in Brand stecken?


----------



## Super Flower (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo sind dann die Fakten, auf die alle hier warten?
> 
> 
> 
> Welche Aufgabe ist es denn, die Wohnung in Brand stecken?



Ich dachte, es wäre nun endgültig geklärt: "Wo gehobelt wird, fallen gelegentlich auch Späne".......

Ich habe bereits darauf hingewiesen, dass es üblich war, bis ca. 2002, generell totalen Schrott - von allen - zu verkaufen.

Wir haben es überwiegend dem Hause Listan/Bequiet zu verdanken, dass sich das  geändert hat. Die haben neue Maßstäbe gesetzt ab ca. 2002. Deswegen ist Bequiet auch - unangefochten - Marktführer. Völlig zurecht!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du versuchst immer nur Super Flower auf die gleiche Ebene der anderen Hersteller zu hebe, das ist alles was du hir rüber bringst. Wie ich dir aber schon vorhing geschrieben habe das funktioniert nicht auf diese Weiße. Super Flower ist nicht gleich gut oder gleich schlecht wie andere Hersteller. Du kannst doch nicht allern ernstes behaupten nur weil be quiet 2007 Probleme hatte und Super Flower auch das beide Hersteller jetzt auf dem gleichen Level sind nur weil sie ihre Probleme behoben haben. Be quiet den Hersteller gewechselt und ihr euren Cheftechniker, das eine hat mit dem anderen garnichts zu tun.


----------



## der8auer (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> @Super Flower
> Kannst du mir mal bitte erklären was du hier machst?
> So langsam bekomme ich das Gefühl das du von einer Konkurenzfirma bist.
> So viel kann man der Firma bei der man Angestellt ist gar nicht schaden wollen.



Ich gehe laut seiner Email-Adresse stark davon aus, dass es Holger Fischer ist: Kontakt

@ *Super Flower*: Bei der Formulierung bitte kein "..........." mehr. Ein Punkt reich aus!


----------



## Super Flower (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Du versuchst immer nur Super Flower auf die gleiche Ebene der anderen Hersteller zu hebe, das ist alles was du hir rüber bringst. Wie ich dir aber schon vorhing geschrieben habe das funktioniert nicht auf diese Weiße. Super Flower ist nicht gleich gut oder gleich schlecht wie andere Hersteller. Du kannst doch nicht allern ernstes behaupten nur weil be quiet 2007 Probleme hatte und Super Flower auch das beide Hersteller jetzt auf dem gleichen Level sind nur weil sie ihre Probleme behoben haben. Be quiet den Hersteller gewechselt und ihr euren Cheftechniker, das eine hat mit dem anderen garnichts zu tun.



Allerdings sind nun endlich einmal Fakten genannt worden mit Angabe der betreffenden Baureihen und Zeiträume. 

Im Übrigen habe ich, wie mehrfach erwähnt, vollste Hochachtung zu der Leistung, die Listan/Bequiet gebracht hat. Und dieses nachhaltig mit dauerhafter Konsequenz zum Wohle des Verbrauchers/Users!


----------



## Shi (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was ich mich frage, ist warum du in diesem Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/106643-netzteil-ausrechend.html nicht ein Netzteil wie dieses Super Flower Amazon 80 Plus 450W ATX 2.2 (SF-450P14HE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland empfohlen hast?


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo,merkst du noch was?
Es geht mittlerweile nicht um Listan, Bequiet,Enermax, Cougar oder sonst wen.
Es geht mittlerweile nur noch um dich,ganz persönlich um dich,um dein Auftreten hier und deine Ignoranz.
Ich hab noch nie jemanden mit so wenig Gefühl für die Situation kennen gelernt.

Und BTW:
Kein Hersteller macht etwas zum Wohle des Verbrauchers sondern nur um seinen eigenen Gewinn zu maximieren.
Das geht eben nur über den Preis oder die Qualität.
Nennt sich übrigens Kapitalismus
Wohin der Weg bei euch geht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Super Flower (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Hallo,merkst du noch was?
> Es geht mittlerweile nicht um Listan, Bequiet,Enermax, Cougar oder sonst wen.
> Es geht mittlerweile nur noch um dich,ganz persönlich um dich,um dein Auftreten hier und deine Ignoranz.
> Ich hab noch nie jemanden mit so wenig Gefühl für die Situation kennen gelernt.
> ...



Gefühle sind einfach nicht angesagt. Schließlich soll das hier keine Werbe/Pr-Veranstaltung sein.

So einfach ist das!


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Mods

Jemandem der mit jedem Post nur provoziert wird doch eigentlich recht schnell die gelbe Karte gezeigt, oder? Gilt das eigentlich auch für Offizielle? 

Es kann wohl nicht sein das hier jemand zum Teil User beleidigt und einfach nur flamet ... 

Nochmal zum Thema BQ! lässt bei HEC fertigen ... ich schreib gleich mal unseren Cougar Ansprechpartner an, sowas lässt sich ja rausfinden


----------



## Super Flower (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage, ist warum du in diesem Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/106643-netzteil-ausrechend.html nicht ein Netzteil wie dieses Super Flower Amazon 80 Plus 450W ATX 2.2 (SF-450P14HE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland empfohlen hast?



Hä? Wie soll ich ein solches Netzteil denn empfehlen? Zunächst kannte ich die anderen Komponenten überhaupt nicht. Aber, ich werde mich natürlich hüten, SF-Netzteile zu empfehlen. Das geht mal garnicht!


----------



## Kaktus (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Schnitzel
Las gut sein, er versteht es nicht. Das sehen hier alle, niemand nimmt ihn hier mehr ernst. Ist auch über deutlich zu sehen an den Reaktionen. Konsequenzen werden gezogen, da kannst du sicher sein. Eine derart alberne Vorstellung bleibt nie ungestraft. 
Mal sehen, mich würde ja interessieren wer er wirklich ist, aber das lässt sich ja heraus finden.


----------



## Super Flower (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> @ Mods
> 
> Jemandem der mit jedem Post nur provoziert wird doch eigentlich recht schnell die gelbe Karte gezeigt, oder? Gilt das eigentlich auch für Offizielle?
> 
> ...



Warum nicht gleich rot? Was soll der Umweg über gelb? Werden manche Leute nun nervös?


----------



## Kaktus (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich rot? Was soll der Umweg über gelb? Werden manche Leute nun nervös?



 Weswegen soll hier einer nervös werden?


----------



## Super Flower (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @Schnitzel
> Las gut sein, er versteht es nicht. Das sehen hier alle, niemand nimmt ihn hier mehr ernst. Ist auch über deutlich zu sehen an den Reaktionen. Konsequenzen werden gezogen, da kannst du sicher sein. Eine derart alberne Vorstellung bleibt nie ungestraft.
> Mal sehen, mich würde ja interessieren wer er wirklich ist, aber das lässt sich ja heraus finden.



Es gibt überhaupt nicht viele, die hier Kommentare abgeben. Stille Leser sind mit Sicherheit in der Überzahl. Wie beurteilen die denn diesen Verlauf?


----------



## AeroX (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

 kann man ja nur noch lachen hier


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @Schnitzel
> Las gut sein, er versteht es nicht. Das sehen hier alle, niemand nimmt ihn hier mehr ernst. Ist auch über deutlich zu sehen an den Reaktionen. Konsequenzen werden gezogen, da kannst du sicher sein. Eine derart alberne Vorstellung bleibt nie ungestraft.
> Mal sehen, mich würde ja interessieren wer er wirklich ist, aber das lässt sich ja heraus finden.



 Ist schon geklärt kaktus, Holger Fischer:Kontakt


----------



## Malkav85 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Wie beurteilen die denn diesen Verlauf?



Da ich mich als Mod neutral verhalten muss, schweige ich lieber...


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Fühlst du dich zu unrecht angegriffen?


----------



## Kaktus (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@hulkhardy1
Thx, da muss ich nicht selbst schauen. Das dürfte noch lustig werden. 

@Super Flower
Selbst wen dir hier alle bestätigen würden das du hier die totale Witzfigur bist, würdest du es in deiner Arroganz nicht sehen und wahr haben wollen. Das so etwas im PR und Verkaufsbereich sitzen darf, ist schon albern. So gewinnt man keine Kunden. So verliert man Kunden.


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Super flower

Ich versteh den sinn nicht...was willst du dann hier wenn du nicht mal anderen deine NT's empfehlen kannst ?


----------



## Super Flower (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ist schon geklärt kaktus, Holger Fischer:Kontakt



Danke! Ich wage mich überhaupt nicht zur Arbeit, morgen. Die Auftragslage ist sowieso viel zu hoch. Wir lehnen zur Zeit Neukundenanfragen vielfach ab. Aber, ich bin nun sehr zufrieden. Ich habe überhaupt keine Werbung/Pr betrieben - das ist perfekt erledigt worden!


----------



## Shi (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich versteh den Sinn nicht.


----------



## Malkav85 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Soviel zum Thema "Besser schlechte PR als gar keine". 

Ich greife wirklich ungerne ein als Mod, aber was Sie hier veranstalten ist wirklich Geschäftsschädigend für Ihre Firma. Nicht nur, das sie (die Firma) ständig diffamiert wird, nein, Sie gehen auch der Diskussion komplett aus dem Weg.

Bin sehr gespannt, wie das hier weiter geht.


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Unglaublich wie man sich hier verhalten kann.....


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Ich dachte, es wäre nun endgültig geklärt: "Wo gehobelt wird, fallen gelegentlich auch Späne".......
> 
> Ich habe bereits darauf hingewiesen, dass es üblich war, bis ca. 2002, generell totalen Schrott - von allen - zu verkaufen.


 
Was zum Geier hat das mit den Fragen zu tun, die hier gestellt und nicht beantwortet worden sind.
Was interessiert mich, was Superflower vor 6 Jahren oder vor 4 Jahren gemacht hat, ich will sehen, was sie jetzt machen und das sehe ich nicht. 



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Da ich mich als Mod neutral verhalten muss, schweige ich lieber...


 
Du bist auch User und kannst deine Meinung sagen. 
Oder wirst du danach Schraubenverwechsler sein? 



Super Flower schrieb:


> Ich habe überhaupt keine Werbung/Pr betrieben - das ist perfekt erledigt worden!


 
Jep, sehe ich auch so, wenn man die Posts neutral betrachtet, dann ist Super Flower nicht nur mies, sondern wird auch nicht mies vertreten.
Ein klares Argument, diese Marke nicht mal zu erwähnen.
Danke also dafür.


----------



## Super Flower (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema "Besser schlechte PR als gar keine".
> 
> Ich greife wirklich ungerne ein als Mod, aber was Sie hier veranstalten ist wirklich Geschäftsschädigend für Ihre Firma. Nicht nur, das sie (die Firma) ständig diffamiert wird, nein, Sie gehen auch der Diskussion komplett aus dem Weg.
> 
> Bin sehr gespannt, wie das hier weiter geht.



Mal eine Frage am Rande: Haben Sie Macht? Haben Sie Befugnisse?


----------



## Shi (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also bitte. Mies ist Rasurbo. SuperFlower ist nicht Rasurbo.


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Super Flower

Kannst du uns nicht einfach mal den Grund sagen, was du hier überhaupt machen willst ?!


----------



## Kaktus (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich bin auf morgen gespannt... und auf den Rest der kommenden Woche. Das dürfte interessant sein. Er ist ja auch nur ein kleines Licht bei denen und ich zweifle stark das sein Cheff sich hierüber freuen wird. Falls doch, und auch keine Entschuldigung kommt, oder eine Richtigstellung oder sonst irgendwas.... werden sich viele Seiten darauf stürzten.

@Super  Flower
Hier haben einige Leute mehr.... Macht () als du dir vorstellen kannst. Du bist nur ein kleines Licht bei Super Flower, mehr nicht.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Es gibt überhaupt nicht viele, die hier Kommentare abgeben. Stille Leser sind mit Sicherheit in der Überzahl. Wie beurteilen die denn diesen Verlauf?



Der Verlauf sieht für dich nicht gut aus. So wie du dich aufführst hat das nix mehr mit Beratung oder Suport zu tun. (Für sowas sind eigentlich, die Leute der Hersteller im Forum aktiv)
Aber das ist wirklich nur noch Flamen, wie wir es von Forumstrollen kennen.


----------



## Malkav85 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage am Rande: Haben Sie Macht? Haben Sie Befugnisse?



Inwiefern? Also ich hab erweiterte Befugnisse und Möglichkeiten zu editieren. Aber ansonsten bin ich nur "helfende Hand". 

In wie weit hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?

Btw. hat Quanti recht: Im Grunde bin ich ein einfacher User mit mehr Möglichkeiten


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage am Rande: Haben Sie Macht? Haben Sie Befugnisse?


 
Als Moderator hat er das auf jeden Fall, ähnlich wie Gott. 



Shi schrieb:


> Also bitte. Mies ist Rasurbo. SuperFlower ist nicht Rasurbo.


 
Stimmt, eher Rasurbo kaufen als Superblume.


----------



## Shi (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Stimmt, eher Rasurbo kaufen als Superblume.



Wenn du meinst


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst


 
Würdest du jetzt noch ein NT von Super Flower kaufen ? Ich will nicht wissen wie der Support aussieht...naja vll. sitzt da ja die selbe Person wie hier !?


----------



## Super Flower (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



LOGIC schrieb:


> @Super Flower
> 
> Kannst du uns nicht einfach mal den Grund sagen, was du hier überhaupt machen willst ?!



Die Diskussionen sollen einfach mal eine erweiterten Verlauf nehmen. Nicht diese, seit ein paar Jahren, eingefahrene Schiene. Es geht insgesamt einfach viel zu einseitig, undifferenziert und manchmal auch unsachlich ab. Das ist der Grund. Mit Werbung/Pr hat/hatte das ganze ursprünglich überhaupt nichts zu tun.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst


 
Wenn die Super Flower Netzteile so gut sind wie die Mitarbeiter (zumindest einer, gibt bestimmt auch gute) kompetent ... dann kaufe ich auch lieber Rasurbo ...  oder Combat Power ... ja selbst Sinan Power


----------



## Shi (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Würdest du jetzt noch ein NT von Super Flower kaufen ? Ich will nicht wissen wie der Support aussieht...naja vll. sitzt da ja die selbe Person wie hier !?


Ich habe, wie schon geschrieben ein altes SF, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin, und die Golden Green sehen sehr interessant aus... wenn ich Geld hätte würde ich wohl mein PurePower mit so einem ablösen


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Es geht insgesamt einfach viel zu einseitig, undifferenziert und *manchmal auch unsachlich ab*. Das ist der Grund. Mit Werbung/Pr hat/hatte das ganze ursprünglich überhaupt nichts zu tun.


 
Das haben wir ja hier gesehen, unsachlicher gehts ja nicht mehr.
Ich denke mal, dass ich demnächst mal eine nette Mail an die Firmenleitung senden werde.


----------



## Malkav85 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Diskussion wurde im Keim schon erstickt. 

Auf Grund Ihres Auftretens (und auch die nicht so freundliche Wortwahl einiger aufgebrachter User hier) ist das "Grundgerüst" schon sehr beschädigt.


----------



## Super Flower (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Inwiefern? Also ich hab erweiterte Befugnisse und Möglichkeiten zu editieren. Aber ansonsten bin ich nur "helfende Hand".
> 
> In wie weit hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?
> 
> Btw. hat Quanti recht: Im Grunde bin ich ein einfacher User mit mehr Möglichkeiten



"Helfende Hand"...........? Ich gratuliere! Bitte verhalten Sie sich auch so. Köpfe rollen und rollen..............immer wieder.........das ist normal!


----------



## Malkav85 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann würde ich mal vorschlagen, Sie fangen an Ihre blumige Aussprache etwas sachlicher darzubringen.

Und den anderen sei auch angeraten, sich mal etwas im Ton zu bessern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ein Moderator greift ein, wenn eine Diskussion zu hitzig wird. Hier geht das noch, aber trotzdem schön, dass die Moderation den Thread beobachtet.

Und wie war das noch mal mit den ......


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die rollenden Köpfe wurden jetzt immerwieder betont ...

Hmm, hat hier jemand die Kündigung bekommen und will nun das Image der Firma RICHTIG schlecht machen?!?

Ich glaub ich schreibe mal eine Mail an den Herrn Prokuristen ...


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mal vorschlagen, Sie fangen an Ihre blumige Aussprache etwas sachlicher darzubringen.
> 
> Und den anderen sei auch angeraten, sich mal etwas im Ton zu bessern.


 
Wenn man so nette Leute von Intel oder Corsair gewöhnt ist ?!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was soll jetzt das, wessen Kopf soll rollen wohl eher deiner und daran bist du auch noch selber schuld, ich glaub das alles nicht was hir los ist, selsamer Traum. Kannst du nicht mal einen Techniker von euch bitten hir mal vorbei zu schauen dann könnten wird wirklich mal ein paar Dinger klären, paar Fragen beantworten damit würde sich die Lage von dir vieleicht noch retten lassen.


----------



## Shi (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Die rollenden Köpfe wurden jetzt immerwieder betont ...
> 
> Hmm, hat hier jemand die Kündigung bekommen und will nun das Image der Firma RICHTIG schlecht machen?!?
> 
> Ich glaub ich schreibe mal eine Mail an den Herrn Prokuristen ...



Das kann natürlich sein!


----------



## Malkav85 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Wenn man so nette Leute von Intel oder Corsair gewöhnt ist ?!



Ja, aber wenn man sich gegenseitig immer weiter reinschaukelt, passiert das, was im Gazastreifen schon seit Jahrzehnten ist. 

Ist zwar nen weit hergeholtes Beispiel, aber ich glaube ihr wisst was ich meine.


----------



## der8auer (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Moderator greift ein, wenn eine Diskussion zu hitzig wird. Hier geht das noch, aber trotzdem schön, dass die Moderation den Thread beobachtet.
> 
> Und wie war das noch mal mit den ......



Wir sind überall 




Super Flower schrieb:


> "Helfende Hand"...........? Ich gratuliere! Bitte verhalten Sie sich auch so. Köpfe rollen und rollen..............immer wieder.........das ist normal!



Letzter Hinweis auf die "............"!

Und noch etwas: Support Mitarbeiter haben hier keine Sonderrechte! Ansonsten rollt als nächstes ein ganz bestimmter Kopf.


----------



## Super Flower (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Ich habe, wie schon geschrieben ein altes SF, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin, und die Golden Green sehen sehr interessant aus... wenn ich Geld hätte würde ich wohl mein PurePower mit so einem ablösen



Wie alt genau? Mit einer genauen Alters oder Seriennummerangabe könnte ich etwas anfangen. Vielleicht haben Sie Glück gehabt. Es gab oft Probleme zwischenzeitlich. Erst ab ca. Mitte 2008 sind in unserem Hause bzw. in der Fabrik unserer Muttergesellschaft Konzstanzen erreicht worden.


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich denke einfach das hier jemand das Image der Firma zerstören will !


----------



## Shi (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es ist ein SF400-12P


----------



## Super Flower (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Es ist ein SF400-12P



Ich benötige die Seriennummer! Es gibt nun ausschliesslich S...das sind Netzteile aus Eigenfertigung


Es gab aber auch P...

Ich benötige diese Angabe!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was für eine Hardware betreibst du damit?


----------



## Super Flower (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Die rollenden Köpfe wurden jetzt immerwieder betont ...
> 
> Hmm, hat hier jemand die Kündigung bekommen und will nun das Image der Firma RICHTIG schlecht machen?!?
> 
> Ich glaub ich schreibe mal eine Mail an den Herrn Prokuristen ...



Mein Name ist doch nun offiziell hier benannt. Was nützt denn eine Anschrift an den Prokuristen? Sogar eine Anschrift an den Inhaber, Eric Tsai, wäre sinnlos. So ganz einfach ist das!

Es soll anders diskutiert werden. Nicht für uns! Sondern allgemein!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich glaub, *für* Superflower diskutiert niemand.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Mein Name ist doch nun offiziell hier benannt. Was nützt denn eine Anschrift an den Prokuristen? Sogar eine Anschrift an den Inhaber, Eric Tsai, wäre sinnlos. So ganz einfach ist das!
> 
> Es soll einfach anders diskuttiert werden. Nicht für uns! Sondern allgemein!


 
Moment mal ... wir diskutieren hier sachlich, aber du wirfst einfach irgendwelche Behauptungen in den Raum und bringst dann keine Nachweise!

So gesehen beim Thema Lötqualität und gerade erst beim Thema BeQuiet! lässt bei HEC/Compucase fertigen ... wobei sich letzteres zum Glück recht schnell aufklären lässt durch den Repräsentanten von Cougar hier im Forum ...

DU machst dich hier selbst lächerlich und versaust das Image deines Arbeitgebers und ganz ehrlich, wenn du für mich arbeiten würdest und so einen Eindruck meiner Firma verbreiten würdest könntest du deinen Schreibtisch nicht so schnell leer räumen wie du rausfliegen würdest ... und genau diese Meinung habe ich deinem Prokuristen Herrn Dong auch gerade gemailt ...

Ich persönlich habe nichts gegen Super Flower (sogar eher gegenteilig) aber das Bild was du hier verbreitest hat keine Firma verdient!


----------



## Super Flower (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Moment mal ... wir diskutieren hier sachlich, aber du wirfst einfach irgendwelche Behauptungen in den Raum und bringst dann keine Nachweise!
> 
> So gesehen beim Thema Lötqualität und gerade erst beim Thema BeQuiet! lässt bei HEC/Compucase fertigen ... wobei sich letzteres zum Glück recht schnell aufklären lässt durch den Repräsentanten von Cougar hier im Forum ...
> 
> ...




Ich verbreite ein Bild, welches nun wirklich nichts mit Werbung/Pr zu tun hat. Es war notwendig - objektiv -  hier einmal einzugreifen!


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wieso eingreifen ?


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es at auch nichts mit Werbung zu tun einfach ein seriöses Bild abzugeben 

Aber das was du hier seit Seite 40 bringst ist einfach unterste Schublade ...

Was meinst du denn erreicht zu haben?


----------



## Kaktus (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Ich verbreite ein Bild, welches nun wirklich nichts mit Werbung/Pr zu tun hat. Es war notwendig - objektiv -  hier einmal einzugreifen!



Was du nicht gemacht hast. Sondern genau das Gegenteil, dein Chef wird nicht nur eine Mail erhalten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wo wurde denn objektiv eingegriffen? 
Es wurde nur Gelabert.
Keine Frage wurde auch nur im Ansatz aufgegriffen.
Wie sieht es denn nun konkret mit der Lötqualität von Super Flower Netzteilen aus?
Wie steht es um den Ripple & Noise Test?
Wie stabil ist die 12 Volt Schiene?
Was ist mit den Komponenten auf der primären und der sekundären Seite?


----------



## Super Flower (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Was du nicht gemacht hast. Sondern genau das Gegenteil, dein Chef wird nicht nur eine Mail erhalten.



Mein Chef wird sich freuen. So einfach ist das. Reaktionen sind immer gut. Endlich werden konkrete Angaben, Namen und Fakten genannt. Vielen Dank!


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Langsamm frag ich mich echt was dein Ziel ist ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> beim Thema BeQuiet! lässt bei HEC/Compucase fertigen ... wobei sich letzteres zum Glück recht schnell aufklären lässt durch den Repräsentanten von Cougar hier im Forum ...


Warum Cougar?
Gibt doch auch noch einige Listan Leute, die das aufklären könnten...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Mein Chef wird sich freuen. So einfach ist das. Reaktionen sind immer gut. Endlich werden konkrete Angaben, Namen und Fakten genannt. Vielen Dank!


 
Hä?
Verstehe ich nicht, ich würde eher sagen, dass sich manche Leute etwas verschätzt haben, würde ich mal sagen und was das dann bedeutet...


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Mein Chef wird sich freuen. So einfach ist das. Reaktionen sind immer gut. Endlich werden konkrete Angaben, Namen und Fakten genannt. Vielen Dank!


 
Konkrete Angaben, Namen und Fakten also? Soso ... glückwunsch ... 



@ Stefan

Dann lass die das bitte aufklären, ich glaube unser Super Flower "Freund" ist gerade auf einem ganz großen Machttrip ... ausgelöst wovon auch immer ...


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Morgen wird wohl bei Super Flower ein Arbeitsplatz frei


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Meine Fresse ist hier was los, bin 10 Seiten zurückgeblättert und raffe trotzdem nicht was hier abgeht...kann ein Mod mal für Ruhe sorgen!?
Super Flower Nt´s dürften auch nicht in meinem Rechner verbaut sein...lieber LC-Power aber dennoch verstehe ich nicht warum ihr auf den Vertreter so abgeht??? 

Hätte ich 20 Seiten zurück gucken sollen...da kommt ja keiner mehr mit hier.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ab Seite 40 gehts los ...


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei seite 40 gings glaub los ^^

EDIT: mist war zu langsamm


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann werde ich mal gucken gehen danke Leute......


----------



## dersuchti_93 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hab nun alles gelesen und langsam frag ich mich, ob der Vertreter einfach nur das Image von SuperFlower in den Sand stecken will, hat denn der Arbeitgeber etwas schlechtes mit dir Angestellt?

Ich werde das hier weiterverfolgen und bin schon gespannt wie es endet.
Ich persönlich finde SF nicht schlimm, denn jeder Betrieb hat mal klein Angefangen.
Ich hoffe nicht, dass du beim Bewerbungsgespräch auch so geantwortet hast, denn dann ist dem Arbeitgeber/Inhaber ja alles Schnuppe, solange das Geld fliest


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn man sich das alles durchliest finde ich hätte es dazu gar nicht kommen müssen, bin zwar auch kein Feind in Bezug mit Stress und ärger machen...aber man hätte diese Diskussion verhindern können...P:S: wo kann man den Super Flower überhaupt kaufen, in meinem Computerladen nämlich nicht...werde auch nicht dafür sorgen das sie bei uns eingeführt werden...aber auch kein anderer Laden bei uns in Berlin führt diese Firma warum wohl???


----------



## dersuchti_93 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Leute kaufen eigentlich nur das ein, was Bekannt ist, welches vom Namen her Verbreitet ist.
Ich glaube kaum, das einer in den Laden geht und Daewoo Fernsehr kauft, sehe eigentlich Leute nur nach Sony und Samsung einkaufen, LG ist ne Super Firma, doch glauben eher an die Werbung 

Wenn SuperFlower mal Werbung in der Glotze machen würde, hätten sie nen leicht besseren Umsatz und mehr Kunden, vielleicht würde auch MM ihre Fertig PC´s mit SF Netzteilen austatten.

Aber ich möchte jetzt SuperFlower keine große Hoffnung machen lassen


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jetzt wird der Cheff endlich rauskriegen wieso sie schlechten umsatzt machen 

(das mit dem umsatzt ist reine vermutung ^^)


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Jetzt wird der Cheff endlich rauskriegen wieso sie schlechten umsatzt machen


 
Nö, er weiß jetzt, wieso er am Wochenende so viele Mails bekommen hat.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Jetzt wird der Cheff endlich rauskriegen wieso sie schlechten umsatzt machen
> 
> (das mit dem umsatzt ist reine vermutung ^^)



Schlechten Umsatz glaube ich nicht...wieviele Menschen bei mir auf Arbeit jeden Tag billigen Schrott kaufen wollen...obwohl man denen stark davon abrät glaubst du gar nicht...auch LC-Power (oder Xilence) werden "fette" Gewinne machen...bei mir in Berlin kommen jeden Tag so viele Hartz 4ler in den Laden die sich nur das Leisten können das ich glaube das die richtig Kohle machen...jedenfalls meiner Einschätzung nach was so an billigmüll verkauft wird, und wir haben (zum Glück) noch nichtmal Xilence...


----------



## dersuchti_93 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich bin mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt 
Wenn es nichts gebracht hat, dann müssen wir uns alle da Beschweren 




$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Schlechten Umsatz glaube ich nicht...wieviele Menschen bei mir auf Arbeit jeden Tag billigen Schrott kaufen wollen...obwohl man denen stark davon abrät glaubst du gar nicht...auch LC-Power (oder Xilence) werden "fette" Gewinne machen...bei mir in Berlin kommen jeden Tag so viele Hartz 4ler in den Laden die sich nur das Leisten können das ich glaube das die richtig Kohle machen...jedenfalls meiner Einschätzung nach was so an billigmüll verkauft wird, und wir haben (zum Glück) noch nichtmal Xilence...


 Da bin ich anders informiert, denn mein Vater hat sich auch nen Xilence gekauft und betreibt seit mehreren Monate, ach fast schon Jahre einen Q66 OC, zwei Platten und ne GTX 280 und ich muss sagen, wir sind nicht Arm und nicht Reich 
Manche Menschen finden Netzteile Schwachsinnig und geben eben halt weniger Geld aus und ich muss auch sagen, dass das Xilence viel Kühler ist, als mein Enermax Modu82+ 525!


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, er weiß jetzt, wieso er am Wochenende so viele Mails bekommen hat.


 

Das kommt erschwerend dazu


----------



## Domowoi (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dieser Thread ist so lustig! Ich glaub der hat Mein ganzes Wochenende gerettet.


----------



## Super Flower (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Wenn man sich das alles durchliest finde ich hätte es dazu gar nicht kommen müssen, bin zwar auch kein Feind in Bezug mit Stress und ärger machen...aber man hätte diese Diskussion verhindern können...P:S: wo kann man den Super Flower überhaupt kaufen, in meinem Computerladen nämlich nicht...werde auch nicht dafür sorgen das sie bei uns eingeführt werden...aber auch kein anderer Laden bei uns in Berlin führt diese Firma warum wohl???



Mein Lieber Herr Gesangsverein....hier geht es nun wirklich ab. Alle sind völlig aufgescheuscht. Wo man Super Flower kaufen kann? Bei den meisten, der führenden Hardware/Online- Händlern. Die anderen bestraft das Leben.......LOL


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mal wieder ein sehr sachlicher und klärender Post.
Wie eigentlich alle hier. 

Ich bezweifel, dass irgendeiner, der das hier gelesen hat, noch ernsthaft Superflower Kunde werden wird/will.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Super Flower schrieb:


> Mein Lieber Herr Gesangsverein....hier geht es nun wirklich ab. Alle sind völlig aufgescheuscht. Wo man Super Flower kaufen kann? Bei den meisten, der führenden Hardware/Online- Händlern. Die anderen bestraft das Leben.......LOL



Woher willst du wissen das wir in berlin nicht führend sind??? Und Super Flower kommt uns genau wie viele andere nunmal nicht ins Haus...was nicht heißen soll das Super Flower total kacke ist ja...muss ja zugeben nicht viel Erfahrung mit euren Produkten gemacht zu haben, aber Super Flower ist für mich geichzusetzen mit vielen anderen den man Chinaböllerartigem Verhalten nachsagt.

Hat mir jedenfalls Google verraten....


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aso ich schon mal nicht, ich bin glücklich mit meinem Cougar NT.

So ein Mist wie Super-Flower kann mir gestohlen bleiben.
Und dieser Typ, von dem ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass er Super-Flower repräsentiert, auch.


----------



## Super Flower (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen das wir in berlin nicht führend sind??? Und Super Flower kommt uns genau wie viele andere nunmal nicht ins Haus...was nicht heißen soll das Super Flower total kacke ist ja...muss ja zugeben nicht viel Erfahrung mit euren Produkten gemacht zu haben, aber Super Flower ist für mich geichzusetzen mit vielen anderen den man Chinaböllerartigem Verhalten nachsagt.
> 
> Hat mir jedenfalls Google verraten....



Ich freue mich immer mehr über solche Aussagen! Das Interesse - von objektiven und unabhängigen - Usern steigt dadurch ungemein.


----------



## Klutten (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bis zur Klärung einiger Ungereimtheiten bleibt der Thread vorerst geschlossen. Insgesamt möchte ich aber schon mal vorweg klarstellen, dass sich hier alle mal wieder auf einem annehmbaren Level einfinden. Der Ton gerät an einigen Stellen doch zusehends aus dem Ruder - und das bekommt bekanntlich den wenigsten hier im Forum. Bevor wir also wirklich einschreiten müssen, benehmt euch bitte.

Stay tuned


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Ungereimtheiten sind geklärt. Ab sofort kann hier wieder munter - aber sachlich - diskutiert werden.


----------



## Erzbaron (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

juhu 

Ich wollte Klutten grad schonwieder ne PM schreiben ...

THX


----------



## poiu (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

da freut uns  

nebenbei gibt es paar neue Reviews:

Aerocool V12XT-600 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

das Aerocool hat nicht so geglänzt  aber Aerocool ist selbst schuld, lassen ein Design das für ~ 500W taugt bis 600W bestücken, das dass NT schon regelrecht bei überlast läuft sieht man auch am Wirkungsgrad der unter 80% geht  bei Volllast!

Somit nach XIgmatek noch so ein schlecht bestücktes stück Hardware!

Antec TruePower Quattro 1200W - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News


----------



## Erzbaron (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Tja, und somit bleibt Aerocool weiter ein Exot im Netzteilbusiness ... schade eigentlich ... 

Aber die Testergebnisse sind schon erschreckend schlecht ... man fühlt sich wirklich an Xigmatek erinnert ^^

edit:

Die ersten Cougar GX Tests sind auch schon online: 

Computerbase:
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/gehaeuse_kuehlung/2010/test_cougar_gx_g600/#abschnitt_einleitung

Leider nicht ganz so gut wie das Seasonic X und die Modu87+ ... aber das ist Kritik auf höchstem Niveau und wenn der Preis stimmt mit Sicherheit nicht die schlechteste Wahl


----------



## poiu (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wobei die FB Tests aktuell noch nicht wirklich ernst zu nehmen sind, flori hat aber Besserung/update versprochen


----------



## Erzbaron (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ein kleines Update könnte des Test auf jeden Fall noch vertragen ... Ich hab mich erst über das etwas sehr schräg ausschauende Spannungsbild gewundert ... aber eine Lektüre des Tests brachte dann ja wohl technische Probleme des Oszilloskops zum Vorschein 

Ansonsten, die Ripple % Noisewerte sind super und weit entfernt von den Grenzwerten, das einzige was mich stört ist de etwas sehr laute Lüfter ... das sollte eigentlich besser gehen und GENAU dieser Punkt lässt die GX Serie leider nicht ganz an die Spitze klettern ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na super!! Was ist jetzt eigentlich aus dem Type von super Blume geworden weiß das jemand?
Sagt mal warum gibt es eigentlich keine Standarts bei den Kabellängen der Netzteile, also für Midi Tower Big Tower oder sowas änliches. Meistens stehen ja die länge der Kabel auch nicht dabei was es immer recht schwer mach sich das richtige Netzteil aus zu suchen. Ich zum Beispiel hab das Antec 1200 was ja rießig ist, selbst das be quiet Dark Power was ja recht lange Kabel hat reicht nicht ganz für die 4Pin/8Pin 12V CPU Leitung brauch ich ne Verlängerung, das ist doch Kake, könnte man das nicht anderster lösen??


----------



## Erzbaron (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was für Standarts würdest du denn setzen wollen?

Ich vermute mal das es mehr User gibt die einen Midi Tower haben und als Netzteilhersteller ist es verdammt teuer 2 verschiedene Varianten auf den Markt zu werfen ...

Was ich allerdings sehr elegant finden würde wären vollmodulare Netzteile für die man einen extra Kabelsatz in Überlänge kaufen könnte


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist das Ei des Columbus!! Ein extre Kabelsatzt für Midi oder Big Toweer, das wärs doch super Erzbaron. Könnte vieleicht jemand von Corsair oder Enermax oder Antec was zu dieser Idee sagen, denn so mehr ich darüber nachdenke um so genialer kommt  mir dieser Einfall vor.


----------



## Compucase (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So, da der Thread wieder offen ist möchte ich nur kurz und knapp sagen: Die Behauptung Be Quiet würde nahezu alles bei uns fertigen lassen ist absolut falsch.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das ist das Ei des Columbus!! Ein extre Kabelsatzt für Midi oder Big Toweer, das wärs doch super Erzbaron. Könnte vieleicht jemand von Corsair oder Enermax oder Antec was zu dieser Idee sagen, denn so mehr ich darüber nachdenke um so genialer kommt mir dieser Einfall vor.


 

Ich schließe mich freudig an.... Vorallem bei BigTowern wie dem Antec 1200 () ist das sehr sinnvoll


----------



## Malkav85 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Compucase schrieb:


> So, da der Thread wieder offen ist möchte ich  nur kurz und knapp sagen: Die Behauptung Be Quiet würde nahezu alles bei  uns fertigen lassen ist absolut falsch.


Gut, dann wäre das auch geklärt 


Zum Thema "Kabellängensets": Ich glaube, das wär DIE "Erfindung". Ich würde das sehr begrüßen. Zumal diese verdammten 4Pin 12V Stränge meist zu kurz sind. Nicht jeder möchte das Kabel quer übers Mainboard ziehen. Das sieht einfach hässlich aus. 

Jedoch sollte so ein Set auch nicht mehr als 20 Euro kosten  Bei 30 oder mehr würde ich es nur kaufen, wenn es auch gescheit gesleeved ist.


----------



## Balko29 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sehe ich genau so.Manche Kabel sind einfach zu Kurz.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn die schon gesleevt wären, wäre das ja richtig edel...  Ich denke mal 20-30€ sind ok...


----------



## Erzbaron (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Findet ihr die Idee echt so gut?? 

Ich glaub ich lass mir das patentieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Compucase schrieb:


> So, da der Thread wieder offen ist möchte ich nur kurz und knapp sagen: Die Behauptung Be Quiet würde nahezu alles bei uns fertigen lassen ist absolut falsch.


 
Das hat auch kein anderer User hier angenommen, außer die Superblume.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> da freut uns
> 
> nebenbei gibt es paar neue Reviews:
> 
> ...


Naja, immerhin ist aber alles noch innerhalb der Spec!
Das ist schon mal nicht schlecht...

Das war beim Xigmatek nun wirklich nicht der Fall...


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wo steht Aerocool also im Netzteilmarkt?
Auf welcher Stufe kann man sie stellen?


----------



## poiu (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@quantenslipstream

ich würde sagen 08/15 Standard, man kriegt wofür man bezahlt hat.


@stefan-payne

ja klar, wenn es um jeden Pfenning &Heller geht, kann man die nehmen.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das ist das Ei des Columbus!! Ein extre Kabelsatzt für Midi oder Big Toweer, das wärs doch super Erzbaron. Könnte vieleicht jemand von Corsair oder Enermax oder Antec was zu dieser Idee sagen, denn so mehr ich darüber nachdenke um so genialer kommt  mir dieser Einfall vor.



Sowas wäre wirklich Klasse, Mich nerven die zu kurzen Kabel an meinem Modu87+ 800 Watt auch.
Ich bin kurz davor mir meine Kabel selber zu Crimpen, nur dann wars das mit 5 Jahren Garantie von Enermax.
An den festen, 45 cm kurzen PCiE Kabel kann man nur unschön über Verlängerungen arbeiten. Da wäre eine Voll modulare PCIE Abteilung besser gewesen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jetzt sind ma dei Hersteller gefragt, denn so ein Kabel Set für Midi oder Big Tower ist ja keine große Sache, mann kann sowas auch für ältere Netzteile anbieten zum nachrüssten da es ja keine veränderungen am Netzteil selber bedarf. Beim kauf müsste dann enscheiden ob man die langen, mitleren oder kurze (HTPC) Kabel möchte! Wäre jetzt echt super wenn ein Supporter der Produzenten der Netzteile etwas dazu sagen könnte, ist die Idee den wirklich so weltfremd, das noch keiner darauf gekommen ist?


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Problem dabei ist, da das ganze nur bei Vollmodularen Geräten wirklich sinnvoll ist, man könnts natürlich auch bei Teilmodularen machen, hier müsste man dann allerdings unter Umständen mit Adaptern arbeiten.

@JonnyB1989
Warum keine Verlängerung nehmen?


----------



## Shi (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Denkt ihr, dass es irgendwann nur noch (Voll-)Modulare Netzteile geben wird?


----------



## Kaktus (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich verstehe den Sinn der Vollmodularen Netzteile nicht. Oder gibt es tatsächlich Rechner die keinen ATX Stecker brauchen? 

Was mit dem Blumen Freund geworden ist, weiß keiner? War der wirklich von den Blumen?


----------



## .Mac (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mal eine kleine Frage, wieso keine Verlängerungskabel nutzen? Ich meine ich nutze seit mehreren Monaten eines, aber einen grund warum man die nicht benutzen sollte fällt mir momentan nicht ein.

Optisch vllt., aber das kann man auch ordentlich hinbekommen, jedenfalls reicht das ATX 8-Pin Verlängerungskabel bei mir bis hinter das Mainboard.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Denkt ihr, dass es irgendwann nur noch (Voll-)Modulare Netzteile geben wird?


 
Nö, kostet nur unnötig Geld.



Kaktus schrieb:


> Was mit dem Blumen Freund geworden ist, weiß keiner? War der wirklich von den Blumen?


 
Eine gute Frage, noch hat sich keiner von Superflower dazu geäußert.


----------



## poiu (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eigentlich könnten vollmodulare sogar wirtschaftlich sein bei der Produktion!


----------



## Kaktus (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mich hat schon gewundert das beim Nick hier im Thread das Bild von der Blume weg ist. Vielleicht das beim Überlesen der Name weniger ins Auge sticht? 

@poiu
Wieso? Ist eine ernst gemeinte Frage, ich versteh wirklich nicht den Sinn hinter Vollmodular.


----------



## poiu (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es gibt einige Vorteile

1.bei der Produktion direkt 
2. im  dem einen  Video spricht  der Seasonic man ja auch die Flexibilität bei Änderungen


für denn Endverbruacher sehe ich keine großen Vorteile außer Nachlieferung von Kabeln, bei Produktionsfehlern, Bruch oder wenn gesleevt wurde 

ich persönlich bin ja kein großer fan von KM an sich.


----------



## Folterknecht (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Endlich geht 's hier weiter ...

Die Idee mit den Kabelsets find ich auch gut. Mein CM Silent Pro 500W hat leider auch zu kurze Kabel um in meinem Tempest ohne Verlängerungen aus zu kommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> Es gibt einige Vorteile
> 
> 1.bei der Produktion direkt
> 2. im dem einen Video spricht der Seasonic man ja auch die Flexibilität bei Änderungen


 
1. Das musst du mal näher beleuchten.
2. Wieso, Strippe ist Strippen, spielt keine Rolle, ob ich die ändere, das NT ist doch immer noch das gleiche.


----------



## Kaktus (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@poiu
Naja, lohnt sich nur wenn man nicht zu viel Zeug im Rechner stecken hat. Mit meinem BQ 480W E7 CM kann ich genau ein Kabel einsparen  Hätte ich es nicht super günstig bekommen können, hätte ich darauf verzichtet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich kann bei meinem die Pata Stromleitung einsparen, was schon OK ist.


----------



## Kaktus (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Beim BQ hängen die Pata Dinger mit an den SATA Strängen. Was ich ziemlich dämlich für mich fand (kommt ja auf die Konfiguration an). Einzelne Stränge mit SATA und IDE getrennt, wären mir lieber.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei mir nicht, kauf dir mal ein anständiges Netzteil.


----------



## Kaktus (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

 He, wenn es quasi neu für fast den halben Neupreis bekomme, sag ich doch nicht nein


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann mecker auch nicht.


----------



## Erzbaron (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es gibt eine Info von Super Blümchen und Herrn Fischer ...

Ich habe eine Mail an den Prokuristen der Deutschlandvertretung Herrn Dong geschickt und auch recht promt eine Antwort bekommen


*MAIL ENTFERNT*


Leider nicht wirklich vielsagend aber immerhin ^^ Zumindest interpretiere ich es als Bestätigung das es sich wirklich um Herrn Fischer von Super Flower handelte ...


----------



## poiu (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Qunti

zu 1.

ich kann nur Vermutungen anstellen, aber ich würde Vorteile sehen.

zB beim bestücken muss man nur noch die KM Platine anbringen die Kabel werden passend beim verpacken ausgewählt. Man kann so auch Flexibel auf Änderungen reagieren, sogar im Nachhinein.

Beim löten sehen ich auch vor teile, Maschinen sind leichter mit Platinen  zu bestücken als mit Kabeln, also bei Automaten Bestückung! 

vielleicht kann Christoph von Antec mehr dazu sagen, da er einsicht in die Produktion haben könnte.


Ich sehe keine großen Vorteile bei KM Nts für User, ich spreche nicht nur vom technischen Punkt wie zB Kontaktwiderstände.

Bei normalen NTs kommen die kabel aus einem Strang, bei KM NTs ist das nicht so, was für denn Luftstrom eher hinderlich ist.


----------



## Erzbaron (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist der Luftstrom wirklich das große Argument??

Bei einem "normalen" Netzteil kommen die Kabel zwar aus einem Strang, aber es sind wesentlich mehr als bei einem Netzteil mit KM ... ich hab zum Beispiel nur 2 Kabel an meinem Silent Pro, eines mit PCIe Stecker und eines mit PATA Stromanschlüssen ... von diesen habe ich dann per Adapter meine SATA Laufwerke dran ... und da 3 Anschlüsse an dem Strand sind konnte ich meine "kleine" Lüfersteuerung für die Deckellüfter auch noch anklemmen ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Zumal immer mehr Gehäuse ihr Netzteil nach unten verlegen und dadurch so gut wie garnicht mehr großartig im Luftstrom hängen. Also ich konnte bei meinem Dark Power erheblich Kabel einstparen da auch extra Kabel für SATA oder PATA dabei sind.
Ich denke auch das man bei der Produktion was einsparen könnte, wenn man bei einer oder allen Serien die KM Anschlüsse am Netzteil gleich macht. So könnte man alle Kabel für alle Netzteil verwenden, einfacher heißt meisten auch billiger!


----------



## Christoph@ANTEC (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Denkt ihr, dass es irgendwann nur noch (Voll-)Modulare Netzteile geben wird?



Hoffentlich nicht, denn es nicht sinnvoll den 24-pin Anschluss modular zu gestalten. Hier gibt es signifikante Probleme mit der Spannungsregulierung, gerade bei kleineren Spannungen, wie man bei Tests der vollmodularen Netzteile sehen kann. Unter extremen Bedingungen, wie zB um die 1200W, wirkt sich das extrem negativ aus.

Von der Anwendung her ist es sicherlich cool sowas zu haben, nur muss man auch Sicherheiten und Regulierungen einhalten.

Christoph


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Denkt ihr, dass es irgendwann nur noch (Voll-)Modulare Netzteile geben wird?


Nein


Kaktus schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Sinn der Vollmodularen Netzteile nicht.


Es macht auch keinen Sinn - wenn man als Hersteller nicht verschiedene Kabelsätze im Aftermarket anbietet.


hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Zumal immer mehr Gehäuse ihr Netzteil nach unten verlegen


Das find ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich bescheuert, aus mehreren Gründen (Schwerkraft, Kabellänge)...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ist der Luftstrom wirklich das große Argument??


 
Denke ich auch nicht, denn ob man nur einen großen Kabelstrang hat oder einige kleinere, es spielt meiner meinung nach keine große Rolle, da der Luftstrom, der vorne durch das Ansaugen erfolgt, eh schon stark gebrochen ist, weil er ja vorne auf die Festplatte trifft.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bin ja mal gespannt wann die ersten 80+ Platin NT´s kommen...^^

Mit der Entwicklung werden die Hersteller sicher nicht aufhören... Jeder will das beste Produkt haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber die Preise steigen dann an.
Die paar Prozent Effizienz mehr kosten ernorm viel Geld.
Ist wie mit dem Balken, willst du einen haben, der noch mal 10% schneller ist, musst du noch mal 500€ reinstecken.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber die Preise steigen dann an.
> Die paar Prozent Effizienz mehr kosten ernorm viel Geld.
> Ist wie mit dem Balken, willst du einen haben, der noch mal 10% schneller ist, musst du noch mal 500€ reinstecken.


 

Soll ja Leute geben die das kaufen *Hust* 

btw. wäre ja mal ne tolle Gruppe hier im Forum: "Balkenjunkies"


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wieso, für die Balkenjunkies ist doch gesorgt, nennt sich HWbot.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es gibt aber auch Vorteile wenn das Netzteil unten ist, erstens es zieht kühle Luft an was es leiser macht. Stefan, kla mit der Kablellänge hast du recht, deswegen hab  ich ja die Diskussion um längere Kabel gestartet. Das Argument mit der Schwerkraft lass ich nicht gelten, also mein Antec1200 steht sowas von stabiel, das es völlig egal ist ob das Netzteil unten oder oben ist, denn um so weiter unten der Schwerpunkt ist um so stabieler ist der Stand. Ist bei einem Auto ja genauso!!!!!!


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> für die Balkenjunkies ist doch gesorgt


Hüstl

Nicht das ich die Diskussion wieder anheizen will, aber wie hat sich das mit der Superblume denn jetzt geklärt?
Wegen meiner auch per PN.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Info von Super Blümchen und Herrn Fischer ...
> 
> Ich habe eine Mail an den Prokuristen der Deutschlandvertretung Herrn Dong geschickt und auch recht promt eine Antwort bekommen
> 
> ...



Hört sich zumindest so an als hätte er einen Anschieß bekommen, eine wirklich Seriöse Firme hätte da wohl anderster reagiert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na ja, intern reden kann so ziemlich alles heißen. 
Von "ist uns doch egal, was der textet" bis "der ist schon draußen". 

Ich weiß nur, was meine Firma machen würde, wenn jemand sie so darstellt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Bin ja mal gespannt wann die ersten 80+ Platin NT´s kommen...^^


Gibt es schon, allerdings ist Platin zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt für 230VAC reserviert und damit für Server/Workstation Geräte.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch Vorteile wenn das Netzteil unten ist, erstens es zieht kühle Luft an was es leiser macht.


Das ist korrekt, nur ist unten nicht selten auch ein Teppich, was wiederum Staub bedeutet.
Um es mal ganz fies zu sagen, hat man sozusagen einen Staubsauger unterm Tisch.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Stefan, kla mit der Kablellänge hast du recht, deswegen hab  ich ja die Diskussion um längere Kabel gestartet.


Das Problem ist, das die Kabellänge ein sehr streitbares Thema ist, bei dem man es niemals allen Recht machen kann, man kann nur einen guten Kompromiss finden, mit dem alle leben können, 50cm bis zum ersten Stecker, sind bei den meisten Strängen eine gute Wahl, beim ATX12V/EPS12V Stecker ev. nochmal 10cm mehr. 



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das Argument mit der Schwerkraft lass ich nicht gelten, also mein Antec1200 steht sowas von stabiel, das es völlig egal ist ob das Netzteil unten oder oben ist, denn um so weiter unten der Schwerpunkt ist um so stabieler ist der Stand. Ist bei einem Auto ja genauso!!!!!!


Das ist korrekt.
Mit der Schwerkraft wollte ich auf einen anderen Punkt hinaus.

Denn wenn das Netzteil unten, mit Lüfter oben, verbaut ist, kanns passieren, das hier Dinge rein fallen können, was wiederum fatale Konsequenzen haben kann, besonders dann, wenn es sich um el. leitende Bauteile handelt...
Aber auch schlecht oder nicht leitende Dinge (z.B. Staubknäuel) können unangenehme Nebenerscheinungen hervorrufen (zum Beispiel ein zirpen/knistern verursachen).


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gibt es wirklich Tower mit einem NT unten und Einbaulage Lüfter nach oben?



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Info von Super Blümchen und Herrn Fischer ...
> 
> Ich habe eine Mail an den Prokuristen der Deutschlandvertretung Herrn Dong geschickt und auch recht promt eine Antwort bekommen
> 
> ...



@Klutten
Wieso Mail entfernt?Wie gesagt,gerne auch per PN.
Das interessiert mich jetzt aber wirklich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, sehr viele sogar!
So ziemlich alle preisgünstigeren Gehäuse, die das Netzteil unten haben, zum Beispiel.

Bei vielen kann man es aber auch wählen, ob der Lüfter oben oder unten sein soll.


----------



## poiu (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich hab ja selbst das CM690 und von anfang an einen Filter nachgerüstet ( siehe SIG) somit keine Probleme. 

Aber ohne Filter und zb Parkett ist das NT wohl sehr schnell zu mit staub!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Stefan, jetzt haste aber einen kleinen Denkfehler, wenn der Netzteillüfter nach oben zeigt, dann hast du mit der Schwerkraft völlig recht. So hab ich es bei mir eingebaut, da ich ja ein komplettes Filtersystem im Antec hab also nix mit einstauben. Da ich aber wenn ich am PC rumschraub in sowieso auf die Seite leg kann durch die Schwerkraft da aber auch nix reinfallen. Wenn der Netzteillüfter nach unten zeigt ist das mit der Schwerkraft ja würscht aber dann zieht er Staub von unten. Was sich aber sehr leicht korrigieren lässt indem man zum Beispiel einen Nylon Strumpf über die unteren Löcher im Gehäuse spannt und schon hast du einen super billigen Filter, nix mit Schwerkraft, nix mit Staub. Dann gibt es nur noch den Vorteil mit der kalten Luft und keinerlei Nachteile mehr. Fatit: Es ist auf jedenfall besser das Netzteil unten zu verbauen und ich denke das haben die Produzenten auch verstanden weswegen es immer häufiger gemacht wir, es ist wohl auch die Zukunft!!


----------



## Gamiac (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Meine Persönliche Meinung ist : Die Beste Netzteilposition ist unten mit dem Lüfter nach unten und das ganze mit nem Staubfilter versehen .
So wie bei mir im P50 oder auch im Lancool Dragon möglich .
Lian Li hat nicht ohne Grund die Position des Netzteils in allen aktuellen Gehäusen nach unten verlegt .
In meinem Fall ist das X-650 so gut positioniert das ich erst Dachte es ist Kaputt denn nicht mal unter Volllast im Sommer ist der Lüfter bis jetzt einmal in Betrieb gewesen . 
Also bei mir bis zum nachsten aufrüsten wohl Passiv Netzteil da der schwache Luftzug der durch den Unterdruck im P50 erzeugt wird reicht um das X-650 jederzeit unter 40° zu halten und meine Konfig im moment ganz knapp unter den 50% Last liegen die benötigt werden um den Lüfter zu starten . Na ja in den nächsten Jahren wird mein PC auch mal wieder mehr als 300 Watt ziehen und 10 Jahre wird das X-650 bestimmt in meinem PC bleiben .
In einem anderen Gehäuse wo es direkt über einem Passiv betriebenen Noctua tower die Luft ansaugt ist sogar das x-750 deutlich zu hören wie es rauf und runter regelt wobei da nur die Temperatur der auslöser ist da diew Lastverhältnisse laut Konfig ähnlich sein dürften .
Wenn man dann berücksichtigt das Leistung , effiziens und Lebensdauer mit jedem Grad höher schwinden sollte das mit der Position eindeutig belegt sein .
Und das Netzteil und Gehäusewahl für einen guten PC so wichtig sind wie die CPU sollte auch jedem klar sein .


mfg   Gamiac


----------



## Klutten (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> @Klutten
> Wieso Mail entfernt?Wie gesagt,gerne auch per PN.
> Das interessiert mich jetzt aber wirklich.


Gemäß unseren Forenregeln ist es verboten persönliche Daten, Mails usw. hier zu veröffentlichen. 

Was ihr per PN macht, das bleibt euch überlassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> ich hab ja selbst das CM690 und von anfang an einen Filter nachgerüstet ( siehe SIG) somit keine Probleme.
> 
> Aber ohne Filter und zb Parkett ist das NT wohl sehr schnell zu mit staub!


 
Ich hab das Netzteil umgedreht eingebaut.
Und nein, bisher ist noch nichts ins Netzteil gefallen. 
Wie auch, das Gitter vor dem Lüfter ist sehr engmaschig.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hi, Leute ich bräuchte mal eure Meinung zu diesem Netzteil von Scythe, mir sind leider die NT's von dieser Firmer völlig unbekannt. Wenn sie schlecht sind dann sagt mir bitte auch warum. Ich kann ohne euer Wissen einfach nicht mehr leben!!!!
Scythe Kamariki 4 Plug-in KMRK4-P-550A Stromversorgung - 550 Watt


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

gibt bessere, wüsst jetzt nicht, was an denen besonders wäre.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Oh Man Stefan du machst es mir nicht immer leicht dich zu mögen. Aber danke für den Post!


----------



## Shi (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Von wem wird das Kamariki denn gefertigt? Bestimmt nicht von Scythe selbst.
Und denkt ihr mein NT (bq PP 530W) würde für ne GTX295 reichen? oder für ne GTX465?
gruß euer ergebener Shi :>


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Pure Power ist für die Leistung nicht ausgelegt, ich würde damit weder eine 295 noch eine 465 betreiben, auch wenn die 465 wohl laufen wird.


----------



## Shi (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So ein Dreck. Mach bald einen Ferienjob und von dem Geld wollt ich mir die GTX295 (gebraucht) oder die GTX465 (neu) holen
Das heißt ich kann noch ein Antec True Power New oder so dazukaufen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kauf dir 465 und teste es, mehr als platzen kann das NT ja nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Oh Man Stefan du machst es mir nicht immer leicht dich zu mögen. Aber danke für den Post!


Hatte gerad keine Lust zu googeln, daher etwas kurz 



Shi schrieb:


> Von wem wird das Kamariki denn gefertigt? Bestimmt nicht von Scythe selbst.


High Power



Shi schrieb:


> Und denkt ihr mein NT (bq PP 530W) würde für ne GTX295 reichen? oder für ne GTX465?
> gruß euer ergebener Shi :>


Das könnte schon etwas zu viel sein, warum ausgerechnet diese Karten und keine sparsamere??


----------



## Shi (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Haha. Aber auch wenn das PurePower nur für ~400W ausgelegt ist müsste es reichen oder?
Laut PCGHX braucht eine GW GTX465 GOOD max. 254W... Und ich mach kein OC, selbst wenn das PP nur für 400W ausgelegt ist hat der Rest noch 150 W.. und das PP ist ja 530W.

Edit: Wegen Tesselation, PhysX etc 
Außerdem liegt die GTX465 bei 218€. Das ist nicht allzu teuer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber ein Netzteildesign, das für maximal 350-400 Watt ausgelegt ist, ständig mit 400 Watt betreiben zu wollen, ist halt nicht so schick.


----------



## fpsJunkie (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was haltet ihr von der Marke NesteQ? Taugt die was oder eher Chinaböller?
Das Netzteil kann ich mir als Prämie aussuchen und würde dann evtl. in meinen guten Rechner kommen weil es Kabelmanagementt hat.


----------



## Shi (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hmmm... ich werd es mir überlegen. Es wird wohl doch eine GTX295 werden, (im Luxx gibts 1000e) und dann kann ich mir auch ein neues NT gönnen wahrscheinlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



PC-freak schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Marke NesteQ? Taugt die was oder eher Chinaböller?
> Das Netzteil kann ich mir als Prämie aussuchen und würde dann evtl. in meinen guten Rechner kommen weil es Kabelmanagementt hat.


 
Kommt darauf an welches Nesteq, einige sind ganz brauchbar, aber natürlich nichts Besonderes.


----------



## fpsJunkie (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es ist ein Nesteq E²CS X-Strike-750 Modell.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ok, High Power also und wer sind die, für wen Produzieren die noch. Stefan wenn du noch ein paar Infos über diese Firma hättes wär nicht schlecht vorallem was und für wen die sonst noch Produzieren dann kann ich sie besser einschätzen. Wenn du heute keine rechte Lust hast, ist kein Ding die Informationen kannst auch Morgen oder so posten. 
Meine Sache ist momentan die. Ich hab ja seit drei Jahren für 1€ die Stunde bei der Stadt gearbeitet und jetzt hab ich ab den 17.07.2010 einen Vertrag bekommen. Kannst jetzt ne Wette abschließen was ich so mit meinen ersten Monatslöhnen so vorhab,hehehhe. Will mir wirklich einen guten und wohl überlegten Rechner zusammen bauen. Denn wenn du mal 3 Jahre für einen Hungerlohn gearbeitet hast, dann weißt du Geld oder Hardware echt zu schätzen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Boah ey, wenn ich das richtige erwischt hab, dann bietet das 750 Watt Modell gerade mal 600 Watt auf der 12 Volt Schiene.
Das ist schlecht, also eher nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## fpsJunkie (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hm, aber ich denke für ne übertaktete 9800GTX+ und später mal ne GTX 460 wirds reichen, oder? Die saugen ja nicht viel Saft.


----------



## Shi (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Müsste passen (sprach der NT-Noob)


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sollte schon reichen, aber wer weiß wie die Effizienz von dem Ding ist, vielleicht weiß Stefan da mehr als ich.


----------



## fpsJunkie (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Effizienz is wuäst 
Hab grade nochmal ein bisschen gelesen. Scheint wohl doch ganz OK zu sein, aber ich verscherbel das Teil wieder 
Ipod Touch muss her


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Oder so.  

Wenn du mal ein richtrig gutes 750 Watt Netzteil haben willst, nimm das....   KLICK


----------



## fpsJunkie (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja man^^
das rockt 
Ich glaube das baue ich in meinen zukünftigen i7 975/GTX 480 Rechner ein 
Was heisst eigentlich KoKü-Junkie???


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kompressorkühlung


----------



## Shi (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kompressorkühlungsjunkie  trifft glaub ich nicht so auf dich zu oder quantiboy?
btw: Das MS-Tech ist super..














...zum Grillen der HW


----------



## fpsJunkie (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

gleich mal n paar Steaks auf die Graka schmeißen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ein 750 Watt Netzteil für 30€, das geht aber nur mit second hand Elekronik!!!!


----------



## fpsJunkie (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ne, das sind japanische 105° Kondensatoren drinne


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das wars dann aber schon bestimmt, denn irgentwo müssen die ja gespart haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich finde es schade, dass es von solchen Netzteile keine Reviews gibt, könnte sich doch mal einer bei Jonnyguru ranmachen. 
Kostet nicht die Welt, so ein Netzteil, und das weiß man was wirklich dahinter stecke, denn Innenraumbilder von so einem Netzteil kenne ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## fpsJunkie (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@hulkhardy1: Das warn Witz! 
Das glaubst du doch wohl selber nicht das in so einem Schrott sowas gutes drinn steckt


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Man merkt das du dich ein bischen zu oft mit Quanti unterhälts der hat auch so einen schrägen Humor, nach solchen Sprüchen von quanti konnte ich gerade mal einen daon abhalten das er sein NT wegschmeißt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wieso, ein MS-Tech sollte man immer wegwerfen.


----------



## poiu (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja aber bitte keinen  beim weit wurf damit verletzen, die teile sind schon so eine Gefahr XD





PC-freak schrieb:


> @hulkhardy1: Das warn Witz!
> Das glaubst du doch wohl selber nicht das in so einem Schrott sowas gutes drinn steckt



gut ist ja auch ein sehr weitläufiger begriff, vielleicht sind da paar gute schrauben drin


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Man merkt das du dich ein bischen zu oft mit Quanti unterhälts der hat auch so einen schrägen Humor, nach solchen Sprüchen von quanti konnte ich gerade mal einen daon abhalten das er sein NT wegschmeißt.


 

Was gibts denn an Quantis Humor auszusetzen? Ich find den toll....

btt. MS-Tech hört sich auch nicht sehr qualitativ an...


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ok, High Power also und wer sind die, für wen Produzieren die noch.


Neue Xilence XQ Serie, z.B. dieses 1200W Gold modell.
OCZ/PCPower and Cooling sowie Chieftec...



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Stefan wenn du noch ein paar Infos über diese Firma hättes wär nicht schlecht vorallem was und für wen die sonst noch Produzieren dann kann ich sie besser einschätzen. Wenn du heute keine rechte Lust hast, ist kein Ding die Informationen kannst auch Morgen oder so posten.


Was ich weiß, ist das sie eher preisgünstigere Fertiger sind, qualitativ weiß ich nicht, wie ich sie einschetzen soll, mein Gefühl sagt aber, unter den 'normalen' Herstellern wie CWT, FSP und so weiter...




hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Meine Sache ist momentan die. Ich hab ja seit drei Jahren für 1€ die Stunde bei der Stadt gearbeitet und jetzt hab ich ab den 17.07.2010 einen Vertrag bekommen. Kannst jetzt ne Wette abschließen was ich so mit meinen ersten Monatslöhnen so vorhab,hehehhe.


Kann ich verstehen, geht mir momentan genauso  



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Will mir wirklich einen guten und wohl überlegten Rechner zusammen bauen. Denn wenn du mal 3 Jahre für einen Hungerlohn gearbeitet hast, dann weißt du Geld oder Hardware echt zu schätzen.


Wobei man irgendwie auch geizig wird und sich 2x überlegt, ob man was kauft oder eben nicht...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, dass es von solchen Netzteile keine Reviews gibt, könnte sich doch mal einer bei Jonnyguru ranmachen.


Das Problem hierbei ist, das man diese Geräte selbst kaufen müsste, da sie nicht vom Hersteller gestelt werden (warum wohl )
Entsprechend sind Reviews davon rar.

Eine andere Sache ist, dass hierbei auch eine recht hohe Gefahr für das Testequipment besteht...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kostet nicht die Welt, so ein Netzteil, und das weiß man was wirklich dahinter stecke, denn Innenraumbilder von so einem Netzteil kenne ich jetzt nicht.


Angeblich hat das 1050W Diablotek den Leistungsmesser bei Jonnyguru gekillt....


----------



## Erzbaron (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der Test von dem Diablotek 1050W Netzteil ist super, den sollte sich jeder durchlesen ... vorallem beim Fazit habe ich nicht nur geschmunzelt 

Diablotek RPM-1050 1050W Review

Immerhin ein hübsches Netzteil mit tollem Sleeve und nicht funktionierenden Heatpipes ^^


----------



## ThePlayer (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Compucase schrieb:


> So, da der Thread wieder offen ist möchte ich nur kurz und knapp sagen: Die Behauptung Be Quiet würde nahezu alles bei uns fertigen lassen ist absolut falsch.



Gehört Be Quiet nicht zu Listan, wer hat den so was rausgehauen.


----------



## Erzbaron (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

BeQuiet! ist ein Label der Firma Listan aus Glinde in der Nähe von Hamburg genauso wie Revoltec, Listan hat aber selbst keine eigne Netzteilfertigung und lässt die BeQuiet! Netzteile von FSP fertigen ...

Vor einiger Zeit hat ein Mitarbeiter der Firma SuperFlower (fertigen eigne Netzteile) behauptet das BQ! Netzteile bei HEC Compucase (Cougar) produziert werden würden... das wurde durch die Aussage von unserem Cougar PR Mann widerlegt ... Du musst mal so ab Seite 40 hier im Thread lesen was der SuperFlower Heini noch alles geschrieben hat ... das hat echten Unterhaltungswert ^^


----------



## ThePlayer (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Cool.
Stecken irgendwie alle unter einer Decke.

Da ist eigentlich der hohe Preis von knapp 90 Euro was ich damals für mein 450W Be Quiet bezahlt habe garnicht gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Erzbaron (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nicht wirklich, es gibt mehrere "große" Netzteilhersteller wovon viele aber keine oder nur wenige Netzteile direkt vertreiben, Seasonic hat zum Beispiel viele eigne Retailprodukte (S und M Serie, sowie die X-Serie) während CWT ausschließlich Auftragsfertiger ist ... HEC hat seit kurzem eine eigne Retaillinie (Cougar) ... Delta fertigt auch nur Aufträge und für den OEM Markt (Komplett PCs) ... 

Was für ein BeQuiet! hast du denn genau? Bei BQ! ist eigentlich das große Problem das die Netzteile zwar ganz gut sind aber die Preise für die gebotene Leistung überteuert sind ... deswegen empfehle ich persönlich BQ! zur Zeit garnicht ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Eine andere Sache ist, dass hierbei auch eine recht hohe Gefahr für das Testequipment besteht...
> 
> 
> Angeblich hat das 1050W Diablotek den Leistungsmesser bei Jonnyguru gekillt....


 
Upps, dann zieht so ein Netzteil immer angeschlossene Hardware mit sich nach unten, also egal obs eine Grafikkarte ist oder eben ein Leistungsmesser? 
DAs ist hart und man kann verstehen, dass die keiner testen will, aber aussagekräftige Bilder und was für Komponenten verbaut sind, könnten sicher schon reichen. 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Was für ein BeQuiet! hast du denn genau? Bei BQ! ist eigentlich das große Problem das die Netzteile zwar ganz gut sind aber die Preise für die gebotene Leistung überteuert sind ... deswegen empfehle ich persönlich BQ! zur Zeit garnicht ...


 
Ich muss mal sagen, dass ich dei BeQuiet Pure Power, also das 350 Watt Modell, das ich für den Office Rechner hatte, gar nicht mal so schlecht war, es war wirklich unhörbar.
Das Seasonic, das ich jetzt benutze, ist hörbar, wenns belastet wird, das war beim Pure nicht der Fall.


----------



## Erzbaron (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hmm, das klingt ja irgendwie nicht so erfreulich Quanti ... biste sicher das der Lüfter auch 100%ig in Ordnung ist? Habs dir ja damals schon per PM geschrieben, das 380W Bronze lief bei mir selbst unter Last absolut unhörbar ... 

Zur Not tausch es doch um und probier mal ein Cougar A


----------



## Aholic (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kurz OT.
Dieser thread ist episch!

Seit knapp 10 Uhr bin ich am Lesen und nun endlich durch.
Vor allem - Danke an Payne und Quanti für das Wissen (natürlich auch dem rest) sowie für die Unterhaltung. Letzteres gilt übrigens auch für den SF Mitarbeiter (?) 

Ihr habt mir den Morgen gerettet


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Hmm, das klingt ja irgendwie nicht so erfreulich Quanti ... biste sicher das der Lüfter auch 100%ig in Ordnung ist? Habs dir ja damals schon per PM geschrieben, das 380W Bronze lief bei mir selbst unter Last absolut unhörbar ...
> 
> Zur Not tausch es doch um und probier mal ein Cougar A


 
Jop, ist unter Last, also wenn ich mit dem Athlon ein Film konvertiere, dann nimmt er Leistung auf und genau dann fängt das Netzteil mit leichtem Laufgeräusch an.
Es ist deswegen hörbar, weil ich ja sonst nichts Lautes im Rechner habe, die Lüfter drehen mit 500rpm, der Lüfter vom Clocker ist ausgetauscht und hat auch nur noch 500rpm, die sind absolut unhörbar.
Nur der Lüfter vom NT surrt, wenn Leistung gebraucht wird.

Ich würde ja eine Grafikkarte mal zum Testen reinbauen, aber ich hab nur die GTX 470 und damit wird das NT wohl nicht fertig. 
Und meine 6800GT, meine Ersatzkarte, ist irgendwie im Eimer gegangen, als ich das letzte mal ein Brett getestet hatte.  

Ich werde mir mal eine günstige Graka besorgen müssen.


----------



## Erzbaron (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Brauchste ne GTS250 Twin Frozr?  Ich darf mir erst ne neue GTX460 kaufen wenn ich die verkauft hab sagt meine Dikta... ähm Finanzministerin 

Aber surren sollte der Lüfter eigentlich nicht, auch unter Vollast nicht ... spricht nicht für das Lüfterli ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab ja 14 Tage Rückgaberecht und denke mal, dass ich das NT gegen ein anderes tauschen werden. Vielleicht ist das nur ein Bug bei dem und das nächste S12II hat die Probleme nicht.

Wobei, das ist schon Meckern auf hohem Niveau, keine Frage, aber das Pure Power war unhörbar und zwar zu jeder Zeit.
Und da die Komponenten beim Pure ja nicht unbedingt hochwertiger sind als im Seasonic, ging ich stark davon aus, dass auch das Seasonic absolut leise ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sprichst du vom Purepower L6 oder vom L7?


----------



## Erzbaron (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Quanti hatte bis vor ein paar Tagen das L7 350W


----------



## fuddles (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Pure power rockz 

*duckundwech*


----------



## Einfachich (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So nun zum 3. ........
Habe mich mal wieder bei der Firma Xilence beschwert das dass NT was ich zum 2. mal bekommen habe (SPS 550 RV3 Modular),nicht funktioniert oder nur wiederwillig ...
Daraufhin ist gestern mal wieder ein Vertreter von Xilence da gewesen der mir das (XQ 500 RV 1)vorbei gebracht hat ..(Glaube die Hassen mich )
Ist das jetzt halbwegs brauchbar so das ich meinen Pc anschmeißen kann ohne angst zu haben das es wieder von vorne Anfängt ....wenn es so weiter geht kann ich bald ein buch über xilence schreiben ;(


----------



## Erzbaron (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die XQ Rev.1 sind ganz ok ...

Aber kommt es mir nur so vor oder sind deine Bilder alle tierisch unscharf? Ich hab ja heute schon einiges unscharfes gesehen () aber deine Bilder sind echt schlimm ... bitte neumachen ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Einfachich, da hast du ja fast ein Sakrileg begangen mit den unscharfen Bildern deines NT! Ich hab auch mal Bilder mit ner üblen Handy Cam gemacht von einem Netzteil mit dem Ergebniss das ich Seiten lang ignoriert wurde, sowas nehmen dir die Jungs hir Persönlich!!! Mitlerweile können sie sich wieder an meinen Namen errinnern, ich habe daraus gelehrn und gelobe hir feierlich besserung!!!!!!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sprichst du vom Purepower L6 oder vom L7?


 
Jop, ich hatte im letzten Office Rechner ein Pure Power L7 350 Watt drinne.
Das lief ohne murren und wurde auch unter Last nicht lauter als im Idle, war also nicht hörbar.
Das Seasonic fängt leicht an zu surren, wenn das System auf Last fährt und das finde ich halt ungewöhnlich, weil selbst unter Last zieht das Office System ja nicht so viel, als dass es das Seasonic an die Grenze bringt.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @ Einfachich, da hast du ja fast ein Sakrileg begangen mit den unscharfen Bildern deines NT! Ich hab auch mal Bilder mit ner üblen Handy Cam gemacht von einem Netzteil mit dem Ergebniss das ich Seiten lang ignoriert wurde, sowas nehmen dir die Jungs hir Persönlich!!! Mitlerweile können sie sich wieder an meinen Namen errinnern, ich habe daraus gelehrn und gelobe hir feierlich besserung!!!!!!!!


 
Oder du hast das Pech wie ich, ich hab zwar eine Cam, kriege das billig NT, was ich liegen hab, nicht aufgeschraubt, weil die Schrauben alle so fest sind, dass ich mit den Schraubendrehen nichts gerissen kriege.


----------



## Einfachich (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Meine Digicam ist nicht mehr unter uns ,,,,,musste es mit der handycam machen und die ist echt schlecht ,,,^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sonst einfach mal eine beim Kumpel leihen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Oder du hast das Pech wie ich, ich hab zwar eine Cam, kriege das billig NT, was ich liegen hab, nicht aufgeschraubt, weil die Schrauben alle so fest sind, dass ich mit den Schraubendrehen nichts gerissen kriege.


Tschuldigung, aber kauf dir mal 'nen anständigen Schraubendreher, dann gehts auch 

Ist halt alles nur eine Frage des Werkzeuges (und manchmal halt der Gewalt)


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Tschuldigung, aber kauf dir mal 'nen anständigen Schraubendreher, dann gehts auch


 
Ich hab gutes Werkzeug.  
Aber der Schraubenkopf ist recht klein, also kleiner als eine Kreuzschraube für Festplatten, aber saufest.
Hab mich mit dem perfekten Schraubendreher rangemacht und hab die Schraube gleich weggedrückt, weil das Metall zu weich ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

PH1 oder PH2?
Mit 'nem PZx Schraubendreher machts sich nicht gut dran...


bin absolut sprachlos...


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Guck dir die kleinen Schräubchen an. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shi (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Warum bist du sprachlos Stefan? Habs nicht gecheckt.
Außer dass das LC-Durchfall ist.


----------



## -Masterchief- (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Tschuldigung, aber kauf dir mal 'nen anständigen Schraubendreher, dann gehts auch
> 
> Ist halt alles nur eine Frage des Werkzeuges (und manchmal halt der Gewalt)



So ist es 

Hochwertiges Werkuzeug ist das A und O 
Ob Schraubendreher, Abisolierzange etc.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mein Wekrzeug ist erste Sahne, Top Qualität vom Fachhandel.


----------



## poiu (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

also Aldi ist kein fachhandel


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei uns im Dorf gibts einen Fachhandel für Werkstattbedarf. Dort kann man alle möglichen Werkzeuge kaufen, auch spezielle Sachen sind bestellbar.
Außerdem Rasenmäher, Schlüsseldienst und Schweißgeräte.

Also keine Sprüche, wo ich meine Sachen kaufe.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Tja quanti vieleicht ist es import Ware aus England und die Schrauben gehen nach rechts auf!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nein, die Schrauben vom Netzteillüfter sind die gleichen und die lassen sich problemlos lösen, aber zwei der vier Schrauben vom Gehäuse gehen nicht auf, man rutscht mit dem Dreher sofort drüber, egal wie fest man ihn reindrückt.
Keine Ahnung, wie sie die Dinger festgezogen haben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da mach ich einmal einen Scherz und keinem fällts auf, ich glaub das ist einfach nicht mein Ding. Du kannst den Schraubenzieher auch mal an der Schraube fest Löten dann rutscht du auch nicht merh aber. Das Lötzinn kannst ja später enfehrnen ist kein Problem. Das war jetzt kein Scherz, das funzt kannst mir glauben ist ne Notlösung, mit einem Schweispunkt gehts auch aber dann ist der Schraubendreher hin.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dazu musst du aber keien Schraubendreher benutzen.
Außerdem kann man die Schraube auch rausbohren.
Einen guten Bosch Bohrer habe ich auch.


----------



## fuddles (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das sind doch Monster große Schrauben 

Sei froh das da keine Torxschrauben dran sind T2-T3 und die dann rund gerdeht sind^^ Da hättest Spaß dran 

Ich finde eh das alle Schrauben am PC relativ groß sind. Ok ich arbeite aber auch den ganzen Tag mit Faktor 10 kleinere Schräublis.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na wenn du aber die Schrauben raus bohrst dann bekommst du keine mehr rein, falls du das NT sowieso nicht mehr verwenden willst kannst auch ne Flex nehmen ist bei uns auf der Arbeit der Problemlöser Nummer Eins!!!


----------



## poiu (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

mal gegen die Schraube klopfen, hilft manchmal auch


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Netzteil funktioniert problemlos und hat bis vor kurzem ein AMD X2 6000+ und eine 4870 angetrieben. 
Die Hardware wurde erneuert und das Netzteil auch, also liegt es jetzt rum, also dachte ich, schau ich mal rein, weils keinen Aufkleber gibt.
Komm aber nicht rein.


----------



## -Masterchief- (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> kannst auch ne Flex nehmen



 ?

Tja ich weiss auch net, kannste mal ein Foto davon machen, quanti ??


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Tja ich weiss auch net, kannste mal ein Foto davon machen, quanti ??


 
Hab ich schon, siehe Post 699. 

Die Schrauben sind so klein, dass nur dieser Schraubendreher genau passt, alle anderen, also die, die einen guten Griff haben, sind zu groß.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Schraubenkopf hat nur 5mm Durchmesser. 
Der Kreuzschlitz darin ist nur 3mm im Durchmesser.


----------



## poiu (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

denn gleichen schraubendrehher hab ich auch hier liegen XD


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hehehe, und versuch damit mal eine Schraube zu lösen. 
Man kann das Ding nicht richtig anfassen, einfach zu klein der Griff.
Aber meine anderen Kreuzdreher sind alle zu groß, die ratschen sofort über den Schraubenkopf.
Und man bekommt kleine Kreuzdreher, die einen großen Griff haben.


----------



## poiu (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja das Problem kenn ich XD aber meiner wlag irgendwas bei HDD Case oder so, ist für kleinigkeiten Ok aber bei Problemfällen ungeeignet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

richtig, ich benutz den um die kleinen Schrauben am externen Gehäuse fest zu schrauben.
Aber die Schrauben am Netzteil sind viel zu fest für den kleinen Dreher und meine anderen passen einfach nicht, selbst der kleinste Kreuzdreher ist für die kleinen Schrauben einfach zu groß.

Das sind ganz klar Anti-Review-Schrauben.


----------



## poiu (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das sind ganz klar Anti-Review-Schrauben.



 mach mal ein Foto muss ich sehen XD


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hab ich doch, Post 699. 
Sag mal, liest niemand meine Posts?


----------



## Erzbaron (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> PH1 oder PH2?
> Mit 'nem PZx Schraubendreher machts sich nicht gut dran...
> 
> 
> bin absolut sprachlos...


 
Hmm, Andyson schafft 80plus Gold ... die Luft für Topower wird echt immer dünner ... 

Ansonsten, hmm recht sparsam bestückt für ein 1000W Netzteil aber rein von ersten Eindruck hab ich schon schlimmeres gesehen ^^


----------



## -Masterchief- (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hmm wie jetzt ist der Schraubendreher-kopf zu klein ?
Bin verwirrt 

WERA-WERK HERMANN WERNER GMBH & CO.KG 018282 Schraubendrehersatz 932/6 6tlg. Schlitz/PZD WERA m.3Komp.-Heft: Amazon.de: Baumarkt

Sind stabiler, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab brauchst du einen dickeren Schraubendreher ?^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Hmm wie jetzt ist der Schraubendreher-kopf zu klein ?
> Bin verwirrt


 
Nein, die Schrauben sind so klein, dass nur dieser Minidreher richtig passt, den ich abgelichtet habe.
Meine normalen Dreher, die mit den richtigen Griffen zum schrauben, sind alle zu groß. Selbst der kleinste von ihnen ist zu groß.


----------



## -Masterchief- (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, die Schrauben sind so klein, dass nur dieser Minidreher richtig passt, den ich abgelichtet habe.
> Meine normalen Dreher, die mit den richtigen Griffen zum schrauben, sind alle zu groß. Selbst der kleinste von ihnen ist zu groß.



Achso 

sowas vielleicht ?

Elektronik-Schraubendreher-Sortiment - 6-tlg., in praktischer Nylon-Gewebetasche - Nr. 829 Gr. 8: Amazon.de: Baumarkt


----------



## poiu (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Oh sorry,  ist mir irgendwie entgangen, aber das sind doch normale NT schrauben, manchmal gehen die etwas schwer, ich benutze dafür immer diese Spannungsschutz schrabendreher die liegen gut in der han


----------



## -Masterchief- (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja sind doch eig normale NT schrauben^^

meinst du solche poiu ?? 

WERA-WERK HERMANN WERNER GMBH & CO.KG 006147 Schraubendrehersatz VDE/IEC 7tlg. m.3Komp.-Kraftheft WERA PH/Schlitz: Amazon.de: Baumarkt


----------



## poiu (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja so ein ähnliches Set hab ich mal gekauft und der kleine kreuschlitz eignet sich sehr gut für denn PC.

PS das mit dem LC klingt interessant!



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hab ich doch, Post 699.
> Sag mal, liest niemand meine Posts?




wenn ich all deine posting lesen würde hätte ich für sonst nichts mehr zeit 

*scherz*


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Genau so ein Set habe ich auch, aber der Dreher rutschen sofort über die Schrauben, wenn man drehen will.


----------



## poiu (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

sehr merkwürdig, vielleicht ist das dass KLICK

nebenbei:

hat das schon jemand gepostet, der stefan ist schon intensiv am diskutieren dort 

Xilence XQ-1200 1200 Watt Netzteil | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests


----------



## -Masterchief- (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genau so ein Set habe ich auch, aber der Dreher rutschen sofort über die Schrauben, wenn man drehen will.



Echt hast du genau *diese *?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> sehr merkwürdig, vielleicht ist das dass KLICK


 
Öhm.. wie? 



poiu schrieb:


> nebenbei:
> 
> hat das schon jemand gepostet, der stafan ist schon intensiv am diskutieren dort
> 
> Xilence XQ-1200 1200 Watt Netzteil | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests


 
Nö, was ist denn bei rausgekommen?



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Echt hast du genau *diese *?


 
Nun ja, sehen recht ähnlich aus, andere Farbe halt, hab ich vom Baumarkt gekauft, für 40 Euro.


----------



## -Masterchief- (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, sehen recht ähnlich aus, andere Farbe halt, hab ich vom Baumarkt gekauft, für 40 Euro.



Hmm ich weiss nicht es gibt da ja auch Unterschiede ...... nunja egal 

Hat jemand die Technischen Daten von der neuen Cougar GX Serie ? ^^

*€: Vielen Dank poiu *


----------



## poiu (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

am besten sieh die homepage ist relativ gut gemacht

http://www.cougar-world.de/en.html

@Quanti siehe kommentare unter dem Review!


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So, habs aufbekommen.  
Gewusst wie. Wenn man den Dreher nicht halten kann, nimmt man eine Wasserpumpenzange. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Masterchief- (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da wurde aber schon länger nicht mehr gewischt 
Wie alt ist es jetzt ?

EDIT: Achso hmm

Ich hab auch noch ein NT das 11 Jahre alt ist am Wochenende wenn ich bei meinem Vater bin (dort liegt es) werde ich auch mal reisnschauen


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also, da war ein Aufkleber drauf, auf der einen Schraube, die man öffnen muss fürs Gehäuse (ein kleiner Aufkleber).
Dort stand was von 2004.


----------



## Shi (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gewusst wie. Wenn man den Dreher nicht halten kann, nimmt man eine Wasserpumpenzange.


So mach ichs auch immer  Rohrzange und gut is


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Warum bist du sprachlos Stefan? Habs nicht gecheckt.
> Außer dass das LC-Durchfall ist.



darum...

Das Layout ist eine dreiste Kopie von CWTs DSG Design...


----------



## Erzbaron (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> darum...
> 
> Das Layout ist eine dreiste Kopie von CWTs DSG Design...


 
Wie ging noch der Spruch ...

"Lieber gut geklaut, als schlecht selbst gemacht"


----------



## poiu (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

erinnert doch einen an das Xilecne das so nach ENhance aussah  scheint mode zu werden^^



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm.. wie?



kennst kein Computer voodoo XD


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> erinnert doch einen an das Xilecne das so nach ENhance aussah  scheint mode zu werden^^


Ist ja auch vom selben Hersteller 

@Erzbaron
So kann man es natürlich auch sehen.
Ich finds dennoch doof, das man nicht eigene Ideen verwirklicht.
Genau wie bei dem oben erwähnten Superflower, das auf den ersten Blick wie ein FSP Epsilon ausschaut.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Moin...

Ich bin leider erst jetzt dazu gekommen, den Thread von A bis Z durchzulesen...^^

Wäre erfreut wenn mir jemand die Mail von SuperFlower zukommen lassen könnte...^^
Würde mich echt interessieren was drin stand...

Das hier zu lesen war auf jeden Fall mehr als unterhaltsam


----------



## Shi (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> darum...
> 
> Das Layout ist eine dreiste Kopie von CWTs DSG Design...



OMG ja du hast Recht :O


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So, hier sind noch mehr Bilder vom No Name Netzteil. Vielleicht weiß ja einer, wer es denn herstellt.


----------



## poiu (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

fuhjyya Elkos *würg*

irgendwo schon mal gesehen, das logo kommt mir auch bekannt vor


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hast du das Bild auch noch kleiner, man sieht einfach zuviel drauf.


----------



## poiu (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ist doch aus deinem Bild 9 nur das Logo rauskopiert


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann sag doch, wo du es her hast, da gibts noch eine größere Version von.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hi, quanti das nächste mal wenn du dein Netzteil nicht auf bekommst ist das, denke ich ne Alternative:
YouTube - PC-Netzteil sprengen! | La-Bomba || HD 1080p || ?????????? by: PyroTeamSS


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Warum benutzt niemand meinen Netzteilinnereien Thread für Netzteilinnereien


----------



## poiu (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

erstmal müssen wir rasfinden was das für eine Gurcke ist *scherz*

frag mal quanti XD


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum benutzt niemand meinen Netzteilinnereien Thread für Netzteilinnereien


 
Liegt daran, dass sich keine Sau den Thread anguckt, aber ich kann das ja mal dahin verlinken.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das sollte sich jetzt eigentlich ändern, hoffe ich...


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wieso, hast du Netzteile, die du in Bilder gebannt hast und nun posten willst?


----------



## chelios4 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das be quiet dark power pro p8 1000w ist doch ein gutes netzteil. Oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es ist Durchschnitt mit Schwächen, das aber zu teuer ist.
Wozu brauchst du 1000 Watt?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jetzt bemängelt ihr wieder die Welligkeit vom P8 oder?? @ Chelios4 ja das Netzteil ist gut, ich finde sogar sehr gut aber die Jungs hir haben recht wenn sie sagen das du für das Geld ein besseres bekommst. Die Enermax Modu87+ sind momentan einfach Spitze auch die Antec True Power sind nicht zu verachten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nun ja, für den Preis, den BeQuiet verlangt, erwarte ich ehrlich gesagt eine bessere Qualität. Leiser Lüfter ist nun mal nicht alles.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na ja und das sagst du wo du doch mit deinem neuen Seasonic ins Kloooo gegriffen hast und dein altes be quiet vermisst mit dem schö leisen Lüfter???


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Beim Office Rechner ist es auch völlig Wayne.. 
Da guckt man nur nach der Geräuschkullise, denn selbst ein LC-Power würde für meine Hardware locker reichen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da hättest mit dem LC Power Geld sparen können!!!! Allerdings die Hähme und Spott wenn das Teil in deiner Signatur aufgetaucht wäre, war wohl der Aufpreis wert, gelle !!!!!


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso, hast du Netzteile, die du in Bilder gebannt hast und nun posten willst?


 
Nein, ich hab den Thread in die Signatur aufgenommen 

die Seasonic S12-II schauen doch eher laut aus, irgendwie...


----------



## poiu (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

na ja von der lüfter Geschwindigkeit auf die Lautstärke zu schließen ist nicht immer ganz leicht, aber das die Seasonic nicht die leisesten sind ist ja kein Geheimnis!


es gibt einen neuen test des Cougar GX 

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Cougar-GX-700-W-Power-Supply-Review/1049

gibt auch ein schönes Bild von der PCB rückseite




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie sieht es denn nun mit den neuen Cougar aus, also die 300-400 Watt Klasse?
Brauchbares dabei?


----------



## poiu (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

schwer zu sagen, bin auch auf die A/SE serie gespannt, aber gibt ja nicht mal user tests


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Seasonic wird jedenfalls erst mal heute rausgebaut und zurück geschickt.
Mal sehen, was Mindfactory sagt.


----------



## Erzbaron (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann kannste dir ja mal das con HEC hergestellte P3D300 anschauen, das wurde nach Wünschen von Soulpain gebastelt und dürfte ganz nice sein ...

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a544243.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nicht schlecht, gibts sogar bei Atelco, da fahre ich nachher vorbei, mal gucken, ob sie es da haben.


----------



## Erzbaron (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann könntest du ja auch nen kleinen Usertest machen


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab eben mal bei Atelco angerufen, das HEC haben sie nicht da, aber das Cougar A 300 Watt haben sie da.


----------



## Compucase (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das P3D300 ist ein reiner "Versandartikel". Wer es abholen möchte, muss es vorbestellen, dann wird es an die passende Filiale geliefert.
COUGAR Netzteile sind "Standard" Ladenware, d.h. in der Regel vorrätig und im Regal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sowas in der Richtug hat man mir bei Atelco auch gesagt, das Cougar A 300 ist aber vorrätig, halt gerade neu gekommen.

Wie ist es denn so?
Ich meine 4x Sata Stecker ist ja etwas mager, wie ich finde, ich habe 5 Festplatten und ein Laufwerk drinne, wie anschließen?


----------



## Erzbaron (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, es hat ja auch noch 3 PATA Stromanschlüsse ... also mit 2 Adaptern wirds klappen


----------



## ThePlayer (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mal was anders...
-bringen wassergekühlte Netzteile was
-was hat das für ein Sinn, wenn es semi-passive Netzteile gibt
-besitzt jemand so ein Teil


----------



## Erzbaron (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Finger weg von wassergekühlten Netzteilen! Der kleinste Tropfen und du hast ein arges Problem, außerdem gibts im Bereich wassergekühlte Netzteile nichts, aber auch absolut garnichts brauchbares ...

Semipassive Netzteile widerum können ganz nett sein, so läuft der Lüfter beim Seasonic X-Series erst bei 20% Last an ...


----------



## soulpain (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn das Wasser noch zusätzlich durch das Netzteil fließt, wärmt sich der gesamte Kreislauf ziemlich auf. Außerdem müsste man die Abwärme den Kühlkörpern und dem Anschluss wirklich präzise zuführen. Die Langlebigkeit einiger Komponenten wäre in manchen Bereichen nicht so ohne weiteres zu garantieren, weshalb dann wieder viel Geld in hochwertige Komponenten investieren müssen, um insgesamt eine gerade mal durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung zu erreichen.



> Der kleinste Tropfen und du hast ein arges Problem,


Das ist allerdings kein Problem, Wasser leitet nicht, nur die Mineralien darin. Ein Destilat und die zusätzliche Kühlflüssigkeit sind nicht leitend.


----------



## Erzbaron (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

In der Theorie mag das stimmen Soulpain, aber selbst kleinste Verunreinigungen der Kühlflüsigkeit sorgen dafür das diese leitend wird ... sogar der "Abrieb" der Kupferkapillaren sorgt schon dafür ...

Ich durfte das mit meinem damaligen WaKü Projekt leider selbst schon erleben ... ich hab mir extra eine teure Kühlflüssigkeit gekauft und leider sind durch einen geknickten Schlauch 2 Tropfen auf meine damaliger 8800GT gekommen und es hat nur kurz "pfffff" gemacht und die kleine GT ist in die ewigen Hardwaregründe eingegangen ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Naja, es hat ja auch noch 3 PATA Stromanschlüsse ... also mit 2 Adaptern wirds klappen


 
Hmm, genau, extra noch dazu kaufen.... 
Es ist ja nun echt nicht zuviel verlangt, wenn man statt vier sechs Sata Stecker verbaut, kann ja nicht sooo viel teurer werden.


----------



## Compucase (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, es verteuert das Produkt schon etwas. Und besonders im Bereich vom P3D300 und A300 kommt es schon auf jeden Cent an. Für die meisten User ist diese Konfiguration bei einem 300W ausreichend, leider nicht für alle. Ein perfektes Netzteil gibt es leider nicht, trotz hunderter verfügbarer Modelle von verschiedenen Anbietern. Vielleicht hast ja noch einige MOLEX auf SATA Adapter im Keller...ich habe noch viele von verschiedener Hardware. In der Zeit als von IDE auf SATA gewechselt wurde lagen solche Adapter bei fast jeder Hardware bei.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Cougar A hat sich eh erst mal erledigt, da das letzte Explemplar verkauft wurde, ehe ich im Laden war. 
(hätte es mir mal reservieren sollen) 

Zu dem Adapter:
Klar, kann man machen, ich hab aber die letzen, die ich hatte, verschenkt.
Und mit Adapter will ich aber nicht rumhantieren, dann gebe ich eben 10€ mehr fürs Netzteil aus, das macht mir nichts aus.

Gibts denn von Cougar eins, das mehr Sata Stecker hat?
Also mehr als 350 Watt braucht das NT von meinem Office Rechner nun wirklich nicht haben, 400 Watt ist schon übertrieben, aber wenns effizient läuft, dann gehts immer noch (frag sich nur, ob ein 400 Watt bei einer Leistungsaufnahme von 30-50 Watt überhaupt effizient läuft?).


----------



## Compucase (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kleiner Tipp - schau mal hier rein 
cougar-world.com: Netzteil Übersicht 
Erst ab dem A400 hat es sechs SATA-Stecker.

Alternativ das SE 400 mit 80PLUS Silber, das ist auch bei 40W schon schön effizient, erste Reviews erscheinen bald.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hab ich schon gesehen. 

Leider gibts die 6 Stecker erst am 400 Watt. Ist meiner Meinung nach Unsinn, aber so ists halt. 

Schade auch, dass es gerade im Bereich der Office Rechner keine Gold Netzteil mit 250-300 Watt gibt. Für mich eine Marktlücke, denn das sind die Rechner, die am Tag am längsten Laufen und daher auch ein großes Sparpotential besitzen.

Ich kenne einige Office Systeme, in denen ein 600 Watt LC-Power oder Combat Power drinne steckt. 



Compucase schrieb:


> Alternativ das SE 400 mit 80PLUS Silber, das ist auch bei 40W schon schön effizient, erste Reviews erscheinen bald.


 
Ist das schon zu bekommen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings kein Problem, Wasser leitet nicht, nur die Mineralien darin. Ein Destilat und die zusätzliche Kühlflüssigkeit sind nicht leitend.


Hallo Martin.
Destiliertes Wasser hat aber die Eigenschaft, sehr aufnahmefähig zu sein, so dass Metall ausreicht, um das Wasser wieder zu mineralisieren.

Und das an den Kühlern für die PFC und Primärschaltung eine recht hohe Spannung von bis zu 450V anliegt, ist ein weiteres Problem bei der Wasserkühlung von Netzteilen, so dass am Ende nur die Option besteht den Sekundärkreis per Wasser zu kühlen.


----------



## Compucase (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, SE 400 ist schon bei Händlern oder auf dem Weg dorthin. Maximal zwei Werktage kann es noch dauern, bestellbar ist es aber schon bereits.
Geizhals benötigt auch einige Tage zur Synchronisation....
Bei Atelco/Hardwareversand ist es definitiv schon bestellbar/verfügbar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Compucase schrieb:


> Bei Atelco/Hardwareversand ist es definitiv schon bestellbar/verfügbar.


 
Das klingt sehr schön, dann fahre ich morgen mal zu Atelco hin und frage nach.

Kannst du mir sagen, was es denn kosten wird?


----------



## poiu (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hier hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar SE 400 Watt 

mit 55€ geht der Preis auch Ok bei atelco 70€,  ist ja der gleiche shop


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

20 Ocken mehr für 2 Stecker?


----------



## poiu (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

na ja du kannst das A nicht so einfach mit dem Se vergleichen, höherwertige Platine, Prologic lüfter, 80+ silver usw und eigentlich nur 8€ aufpreis denn das A 400 gibt es ab 48€ 

Cougar A400 400W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

PS wenn dir die lautstärke wichtig ist wüde ich schon wegem dem Lüfter das SE nehmen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und deswegen sehe ich da eine Marktlücke. Wieso gibts die erst ab 400 Watt?
Warum keins mit 250 Watt?

Ich hab mal eben bei Atelco-Raisdorf geguckt und dort soll es kommende Woche lieferbar sein, also spare ich mir das mit Morgen hinfahren mal.
Aber dort kostet es 70 Ocken. KLICK 

Für den Preis kriege ich zwei Seasonic.


----------



## poiu (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hab ich doch gesagt das es bei Atelco teurer ist.

ja ein SE mit 300W wäre nicht schlecht, auch wenn es denn gleichen Preis wie das 400W modell hätte.



> Für den Preis kriege ich zwei Seasonic.



die sind dann doppelt so laut nein aber hast du dich nicht über die lautstärke beschwert?

also  entweder nimmst ein P3D/COugar A 300W und lebst mit Adaptern oder legst halt was drauf


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich könnte auch das 380 Watt Seasonic Modell nehmen. Es wird ja nur dann etwas lauter, wenn das System gefordert ist, mit 380 Watt sollte ich in dem Bereich sein, wo es eben noch nicht lauter werden muss.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also quanti ich sag dir mal ganz erlich, selbst wenn ich mein Dark Power 450 mit Prime95 belaste dreht der Netzteillüfter maximal auf 560rpm was absolut unhörbar ist, 0.3 Sone. Du könntest ja noch bissel mehr Geld drauflegen und dir das passive hir holen:
FSP Fortron/Source Zen 400W ATX 2.2 (passiv) (PPA4000300) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland Ich will damit sagen, warum kein be quiet???


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na ja, so viel Geld würde ich ausgeben, wenns ein 90+ Platin Netzteil wäre mit einer Effizienz von 99% bei 30-60 Watt, aber doch nicht für sowas.

Ich werde Morgen doch zu Atelco fahren und mir das 380 Watt Modell vom Seasonic kaufen, das 330 Watt Modell geht zurück zu Mindfactory.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich kapier einfach nicht warum du unbedingt für einen Office Rechner ein Seasonic Netzteil willst wo doch das hir:be quiet Pure Power 300W ATX 2.3 (L7-300W/BN103) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
völlib genügen würde und dazu noch sehr leise ist, 30€. Du hast ja selber gepostet das du sogar ein LC-Power einbauen könntest. Ich weiß ich frage gerade ein bisschen penetrand nach, nur aus dem Grund weil ich deine Denke momentan nicht kapier!


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab das Seasonic genommen, weil es technisch besser ist als das Pure, also effizienter als das, was ich vorher hatte.
Leider liefert der Seasonic Lüfter bei einem bestimmten Auslastungspunkt genau eine bestimmte Drehzahl, die man als "surren" wahrnehmen kann.
Noch leiderer () ist die Tatsache, dass es genau dann ist, wenn der Prozessor ausgelastet wird.
Es geht halt nur um Kleinigkeiten, aber genau diese Kleinigkeiten machen eben den Unterschied zwischen super und geht so.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na ja, so uneffizient ist das pure Power L7 aber nicht 80+ Bronze durchschnitt 83 Prozent, du jammerst mal wieder wegen nichts. Zu allem überfluss kostet es nur 30€ also????? Sorry aber ich kapiers immer noch nicht. Wenn wir uns über ein 850 Watt Netzteil unterhalten würden  da macht ein unterschied zwieschen 83 und 87 Prozent was aus aber bei deinem Stromspar Teil???? Ne ich kaopiers einfach nicht!


----------



## Shi (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich würd ja das nehmen auch wenn es vielleicht zu schwach für dein Sys ist MS-Tech 750W ATX 2.3 (MS-N750-VAL) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

LOL. 750W und 1xPCIe


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dieser Rechner läuft jeden Tag, da hocke ich die meiste Zeot davor und wenn ich den effizienter bekomme, dann wäre ich sehr begeistert.
Deswegen auch das 880G Brett und nicht ein 890GX Brett.
Der X3 hat zwar die gleiche TDP wie der X4, aber trotzdem zieht er weniger Strom.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Weißt du wie viele Jahre dein Rechner mit dem Seasonic Netzteil laufen muss um die mehr Kosten zum Pure Power rein zu holen??? bei einer maximalen Ersparnis vom vieleicht 50Cent im Monat? Sei erlich.....du willst unbedingt ein Seasonic oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nö, ich kann mir auch wieder ein Purte Power kaufen, spielt keine Rolle, aber es geht um den technischen Fortschritt.
Wenn das Cougar SE so gut ist, dann könnte sich das auch lohnen.


----------



## Compucase (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also die SE-Serie mit der A-Serie zu vergleichen, das passt wirklich nicht. Die SE-Serie hat viele Dinge mit der GX-Serie gemeinsam. Eine sehr hochwertige Platine, durchweg bestmögliche Komponenten, ja sogar den 140mm hydro-dynamischen Lüfter. Das GX 600 ist ja schon als sehr leise eingestuft worden, was glaubt Ihr denn wie dieser Lüfter beim SE 400 gesteuert wird? Nochmals deutlich leiser denn da ist ja auch deutlich weniger Abwärme zu transportieren. Zudem - welches 400W Netzteil ist denn momentan 80PLUS Silber oder besser zertifiziert? Daher ist es schon ein außerordentlicher Kampfpreis. Denn selbst das massive Gehäuse der S-Serie kommt bei der SE-Serie zum Einsatz.
Klar können wir das "runterbrechen" auf 300W. Aber zu welchem Preis? Wir hätten vielleicht einen US-Dollar gespart, müssten das SE 300 (fiktives Netzteil) aber natürlich mindestens 8 Euro brutto günstiger als das SE 400 anbieten, sonst macht es ja keinen Sinn. Und dann...machen wir Verlust.
Das klappt also nicht. Und nur ein SE 300 anzubieten...klappt bei der großen Käufermasse auch nicht. Ein 300W Netzteil für deutlich über 50 Euro? Nein. Da können wir ja nicht einmal 2x PCI-E 6Pin integrieren. Denn so eine GPU könnte ja bis zu 225W "ziehen". Da bleibt ja dann kaum noch was für CPU, Board und Laufwerke übrig. Das lässt sich vielen Kunden nur schlecht erklären. Euch hier vielleicht ja, aber nicht der großen Allgemeinheit.
Und - teils bin ich ja eurer Meinung, nur kenne ich auch die andere Seite der Medaille.
Ach ja - der Preis von deutlich unter 60 Euro ist...vielleicht nur kurze Zeit verfügbar. Nur mal so als kleiner...Tipp. Die UVP beträgt 69,90 Euro.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dass die SE Serie gut ist, denke ich auch, auch wenn ich noch kein Review gesehen habe, aber 70€ für ein 400 Watt Netzteil ist auch nicht ohne.
Klar, mich kümmern die 70€ jetzt nicht so, aber ich will auch keinen Office Rechner für 1000€ stehen haben. 

Aber wieso muss ein 400 Watt Netzteil 2x 6Pin Stromstecker haben?
Liegt es daran, dass die Konkurrenz das auch anbietet?
Dass ihr nicht gegen Rasurbo/LC-Power und Co. antretet sondern deutlich hochwertiger seid, sollte doch jedem möglichen Käufer klar sein, und im OEM Bereich ist es dann HEC.
Oder wirds das Vergleichsmodell von HEC mit der gleichen Ausstattung geben?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nur kurz dazu um ein 400Watt Netzteil für 70€ als kampf Preis zu bezeichnen ist schon heftig! Den so ein Netzteil ist vielciht gerade für einen besseren Office Rechner geeignet, für einen Zocker völlig ungenügent. Dafür jetzt 70€ zu blechen, ne ich weiß net!


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Genau das wollte ich auch sagen. Wie soll ich z.B. meiner Frau erklären, dass ich für meinen Office Rechner ein Netzteil kaufe, das 70€ kostet?
Silber plus Zertifizierung ist ihr völlig egal, sie guckt dann bei Geizhals rein und sucht mir sowas raus. KLICK


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und der Hammer ist ja, das dein Rechner warscheinlich damit auch noch ohne Probleme laufen würde, denn richtig Leistung zieht er ja nicht. Hast ne intiligent Frau quanti!!!


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und deswegen sehe ich da eine Marktlücke. Wieso gibts die erst ab 400 Watt?
> Warum keins mit 250 Watt?


Der Preisvorteil ist ab einem bestimmten Punkt nicht gegeben, da die benötigten Komponenten nicht so viel günstiger sind.


----------



## Compucase (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Heutzutage läuft ja CPU und GPU über 12V. Was bringt die ein 400W Netzteil wenn Du es nicht ausreizen kannst? Angenommen wir packen einen 6Pin PCI-E dran. Wie möchtest Du denn die 384W auf 12V auch nur annähernd nutzen? Ist doch sinnlos, oder? So etwas würde ich als "Kundenverarsche" bezeichnen. Massig Leistung bieten aber keine Möglichkeit geben diese auch abzurufen. eine gute CPU, z.B. einen i7-860, dazu eine 5870 oder GTX 470, zwei Platten, zwei ODD´s und es passt wunderbar zum SE 400. 
Das machen wir ganz sicher nicht um uns gegen die von Dir genannten Anbieter zu differenzieren, das haben wir in unserer kurzen Vergangenheit schon deutlich unter Beweis gestellt. Und nein, von HEC wird es kein 80PLUS Silber Netzteil für den OEM Markt geben, jedenfalls nicht kurzfristig.

Und warum sind, sagen wir mal 65 Euro wo es sich einpendeln wird, kein Kampfpreis für ein solches Netzteil? Technik, Lüfter und selbst das Gehäuse stammen von weit teureren Serien. Die Effizienz ist konkurrenzlos, Reserven weit über 500 Watt inklusive.
Und wie gesagt, ein normales Zocker System ohne Multi-GPU (und mal die GTX 480 ausgenommen), reicht das Netzteil vollkommen, da ist sogar noch Platz für OC.

Das SE 400 hat als Zielgruppe niemals Office-Rechner, dafür ist die A-Serie da. Solide, stabil, effizient, leise.


----------



## Erzbaron (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Nur kurz dazu um ein 400Watt Netzteil für 70€ als kampf Preis zu bezeichnen ist schon heftig! Den so ein Netzteil ist vielciht gerade für einen besseren Office Rechner geeignet, für einen Zocker völlig ungenügent. Dafür jetzt 70€ zu blechen, ne ich weiß net!


 
Guck dir doch mal an was du hier für 70€ bekommst ... 80plus Silver, eine grandios bestückte Platine und tierisch lange Kabel (650mm ATX zum Beispiel) ... vorallem über 380W auf der 12V beim 400W Modell und 430W beim 460W Modell ... super Sache 

Und mit 384W bzw. 430W kann man schon LOCKER einen Gamerrechner mit dicker Single GPU und Hexacore von AMD betreiben ... denn zum Beispiel das Coolermaster silent Pro liefert auch "nur" 408W auf der 12V Rail ...


----------



## poiu (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und deswegen sehe ich da eine Marktlücke. Wieso gibts die erst ab 400 Watt?
> Warum keins mit 250 Watt?
> 
> Für den Preis kriege ich zwei Seasonic.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass die SE Serie gut ist, denke ich auch, auch wenn ich noch kein Review gesehen habe, aber 70€ für ein 400 Watt Netzteil ist auch nicht ohne.




du antwortest dir selbst quanti,  es ist auch genau das was ich denn Leuten sage die ein 200-300W GOLD NT verlangen, ob sie wirklich bereit sind 100€ dafür zu bezahlen oder es einfach nur BlaBla gebashe in denn ganzen NT news ist ( sehr oft kommt das bei CB vor bei Gold NT News) 

das SE ist für mich genau aus diesem Gesichtspunkt interessant, wenn das teil Floppt wisst ihr warum.

Nebenbei ist das teil ja bei HArdwareversant für 55€ gelistet was  dann wohl mit der zeit ein fifi Straßenpreis wird.

Auf alle fälle bin auch auf ein Test gespannt, denn neben den Seasonic Passiv Gold 400W ist es wohl das interessantest NT dieses Jahres.

ach so aus silent gründen ist es noch interessant bin mal gespannt ob meine erwartungen erfüllt werden.


EDIT II
@Compucase

du kannst mal eine Umfrage starten ob User für ein 300W 80 Silver ( High End) denn gleichen Preis Bezahlen würden wie für das 400W, das Ergebnis würde mich selbst interessieren! Vielleicht als Spezial Version du weißt P3D, PCGH....


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also wenn ich hir im Forum einem User der einen X6 mit ner NV470 der dazu noch OC betreiben will ein 400 NT empfehle mach ich mich zum gespött, ganz zu schweige dafon wenn ich ihm noch dazu erzähle das er dafür 70€ zalen soll. Das Ding wird ein Nieschen Produkt mehr nicht. Ihr werdet echt Probleme mit dem Teil bekommen, ein hoch auf eure PR Abteilung da haben die Arbeit vor sich.


----------



## Compucase (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das wäre durchaus interesaant, das kann ich direkt in unserem Forum auf der COUGAR Page machen.
ABER - ich kann mir den Ausgang denken. Wir alle hier sind nur ein kleiner Teil einer großen Käufermasse. Der größte Teil bevorzugt halt weiterhin 500W Netzteile für 20 Euro vom Laden nebenan. Das Netzteil ist die am meisten unterschätzte Komponente im PC. Bei einer CPU können viele schon einen Unterschied erkennen. Kerne und Taktfrequenz, das versteht die Masse.
Daher glaube ich kaum das ich das Ergebnis als repräsentativ einstufen könnte.
Aber ich werde mal drüber nachdenken, Sondereditionen sind für uns als direkter Hersteller nicht soooo das große Problem.

edit: @hulkhardy
Wieso machst Du dich dann zum Gespött? Es wird wunderbar laufen, effizient sein und dazu noch leise. Besonders hier und in anderen Fachforen ist der Trend "Weg vom Wattwahn" im vollem Gange. Was meinst Du warum wir keinen Wattkalkulator auf unserer Seite anbieten sondern stattdessen eine individuelle Beratung in unserem Forum anbieten? Diese Beratung ist deutlich zeitaufwendiger und natürlich dadurch auch kostenintensiver. Trotzdem machen wir es, weil wir einfach denken das es vernünftiger und glaubwürdiger ist.


----------



## poiu (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja wir sind nur eine sehr sehr kleiner Anteil  siehe Combat Power 750W 

vielleicht mache ich  auch mal eine Umfrage bei Computerbase am WE


----------



## Erzbaron (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Hulkhardy

Das lächerlich machen verstehe ich grad nicht ... es wird hier im Forum sehr oft das Sharkoon Rush Power 500W egal ob C oder M Variante empfohlen, das liefert aber grad mal 360W auf der 12V Rail also weniger wie das Cougar SE400 ...

@ all

Ich hab mich grad spontan dazu entschlossen ein paar Worte zum Cougar SE400W zu verlieren also hab ich mir eines für 55€ bei HWV bestellt, der Preis ist absolut ok  und es macht Spass ein Freak zu sein  freut euch also schon auf ein paar Bilder und ein paar Worte ... Es wird also kein Test sondern eher ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht 

edit: Braucht jemand ein Coolermaster Silent Pro? ^^


----------



## Compucase (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Freut mich zu hören. Auf einen Erfahrungsbericht von einem "Freak" bin ich immer gespannt. Denn das ist die Zielgruppe vom SE 400 - Enthusiasten die mehr als nur die Gesamtleistung sehen.
Hmm, scheint ein längerer Abend zu werden, ich verweile noch etwas hier und genieße dann doch mal ein kühles Blondes. Aber nur eins bevor ich hier Unfug schreibe....


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Der Preisvorteil ist ab einem bestimmten Punkt nicht gegeben, da die benötigten Komponenten nicht so viel günstiger sind.


 
Ist sicher ein Problem, aber ein 250 Watt Silber Netzteil braucht keine PCIe Stecker, die kann man einsparen.



Compucase schrieb:


> Heutzutage läuft ja CPU und GPU über 12V. Was bringt die ein 400W Netzteil wenn Du es nicht ausreizen kannst? Angenommen wir packen einen 6Pin PCI-E dran. Wie möchtest Du denn die 384W auf 12V auch nur annähernd nutzen? Ist doch sinnlos, oder? So etwas würde ich als "Kundenverarsche" bezeichnen. Massig Leistung bieten aber keine Möglichkeit geben diese auch abzurufen.


 
Die eine PCIe Leitung bezog sich jetzt auf ein 300 Watt Modell (oder weniger), nicht auf das 400 Watt Modell.



Compucase schrieb:


> Das machen wir ganz sicher nicht um uns gegen die von Dir genannten Anbieter zu differenzieren, das haben wir in unserer kurzen Vergangenheit schon deutlich unter Beweis gestellt. Und nein, von HEC wird es kein 80PLUS Silber Netzteil für den OEM Markt geben, jedenfalls nicht kurzfristig.


 
Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass ihr euch nicht für die Modelle interessiert, die Combat Power auf dem Markt bringt, ihr positioniert euch anderweitig.

Die Frage ist, gibt es überhaupt ein OEM Markt für ein derartiges Netzteil?



Compucase schrieb:


> Das SE 400 hat als Zielgruppe niemals Office-Rechner, dafür ist die A-Serie da. Solide, stabil, effizient, leise.


 
OK, die A-Serie. Wie sieht es denn dort im Bereich Effizienz aus und wieso gibts nur beim 400 Watt Modell 6 Sata Stecker?
Brauche ich 100 Watt mehr, damit ich zwei weitere Festplatten anschließen kann? 

Wenn du sagst, dass die SE Serie da und dort besser ist, bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss, dass die A-Serie eigentlich nur "billig" ist?
Wie sieht es mit dem Lüfter aus, wie mit der Platine?
Hast du eventuell Bilder von der Fertigung, die zeigen, dass auch diese Serie sauber und qualitativ hochwertig gefertigt wird?



poiu schrieb:


> du antwortest dir selbst quanti, es ist auch genau das was ich denn Leuten sage die ein 200-300W GOLD NT verlangen, ob sie wirklich bereit sind 100€ dafür zu bezahlen oder es einfach nur BlaBla gebashe in denn ganzen NT news ist ( sehr oft kommt das bei CB vor bei Gold NT News)


 
Ich weiß, machmal bin ich so gut, dass ich meine Fragen gleich selbst beantworte. 

Wenn ich ein 200 Watt NT mit Silber/Gold Zertifizierung bekomme, das tatsächlich die nächsten 10-15 Jahre einen Office Rechner antreiben kann, dann kann ich mir duraus vorstellen, dafür auch einen entsprechenden Preis zu bezahlen.
Gerade für einen Rechner, der tagtäglich läuft und über einen langen Zeitraum des Tages, ist ein effizientes Netzteil doch bedeutender als 200MHz mehr Takt, die auch entsprechend kosten.



poiu schrieb:


> das SE ist für mich genau aus diesem Gesichtspunkt interessant, wenn das teil Floppt wisst ihr warum.


 
Jop, wenns floppt, ist die Welt noch nicht bereit für 400 Watt 70€ zu bezahlen.



poiu schrieb:


> Auf alle fälle bin auch auf ein Test gespannt, denn neben den Seasonic Passiv Gold 400W ist es wohl das interessantest NT dieses Jahres.


 
Das wird sicher sehr interessant werden.
Aber mich interessiert auch der Vergleich der neuen GX Serie mit Enermax 87+ und Seasonic X.



poiu schrieb:


> ach so aus silent gründen ist es noch interessant bin mal gespannt ob meine erwartungen erfüllt werden.


 
Das würde mich auch interessieren. 



Compucase schrieb:


> Aber ich werde mal drüber nachdenken, Sondereditionen sind für uns als direkter Hersteller nicht soooo das große Problem.


 
Das hatten wir schon mal, damals hatte ich nach anderen Farben als Orange gefragt.
Gabs andere Farben? 
Nö


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na gut @ Erzbaron, aber wenn du mit dem Teil einen X6 mit ner NV 470 und dazu noch OC betreibst, das Teil also echt ausgelasstet wird. Wie laut wird es? Bei meinem Dark Power hab ich das schon getestet mit Prime95+ Furmark und der Lüfter des NT's ging gerade mal auf 700rpm und war so gut wie un hörba. Aber dennoch denke ich du kannst es einem User nur schwer vermitteln und Freaks gibts jetzt auch nicht so viele das du damit Gewinn machen würdest. Ich schau mal in meine Kristall Kugel und Profezeihe das Cougar Weltweit keine 1000 Stück dafon verkaufen wird.


----------



## Erzbaron (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und ich sehe es als Effizienzgewinn  bin schon gespannt auf das gute Stück ...

Ein kühles blondes ist genehmigt, nicht das du nachher noch schreibst das ihr seit neustem für Seasonic fertigt 

@ Hulkhardy

Warum? Guck dich mal in den vielen deutschen Computerforen um wieviele "Freaks" da rumposten ... und das Cougar sich die Enthusiasten als Zielgruppe auserkoren hat ist doch bekannt ... ok, die Cougar A Serie hat das Zeug zum Topseller aber alle anderen Produkte sind eher was für die Nische, genau wie alle anderen High End Netzteile auch ... oder glaubst du das zum Beispiel das Corsair AX1200 wesentlich häufiger verkauft wird als der entsprechende Cougar GX Pendant? Aber einen Lasttest, soweit mit meiner Hardware möglich werde ich gerne machen  und ich werd ganz nah rangehen mit dem Ohr ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> @ Hulkhardy
> 
> Das lächerlich machen verstehe ich grad nicht ... es wird hier im Forum sehr oft das Sharkoon Rush Power 500W egal ob C oder M Variante empfohlen, das liefert aber grad mal 360W auf der 12V Rail also weniger wie das Cougar SE400 ...


 
Liefert es nicht 408 Watt auf der 12 Volt Schiene?

Das Enermax pro 425 Watt liefert auch knapp 400 Watt auf der 12 Volt Leitung, wird aber auch nicht empfohlen.
Das Problem ist halt, dass die meisten User kein Vertrauen in ein 400 Watt Netzteil haben, obwohl es eigentlich genug Leistung für ihr System liefert.

Wie sonst ist es zu erklären dass viele ein 700 Watt Netzteil für ihr System raussuchen, wenn die eine Kaufberatung wünschen und fragen, ob die 700 Watt denn auch reichen.



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Und ich sehe es als Effizienzgewinn  bin schon gespannt auf das gute Stück ...
> 
> Ein kühles blondes ist genehmigt, nicht das du nachher noch schreibst das ihr seit neustem für Seasonic fertigt


 
Oder dass sie doch die BeQuiet bauen...


----------



## poiu (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du sagst, dass die SE Serie da und dort besser ist, bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss, dass die A-Serie eigentlich nur "billig" ist?
> Wie sieht es mit dem Lüfter aus, wie mit der Platine?
> Hast du eventuell Bilder von der Fertigung, die zeigen, dass auch diese Serie sauber und qualitativ hochwertig gefertigt wird?




die A serie hat eine günstige FR3 Platine, SE Weiß ich nicht

Lüfter

SE ist ProLogic HDL 
A Serie ist der gleiche Lüfter wie im COugar Power 

A / P3D 

da gibt es wohl unterschiede bei denn Elkos 105 zu 85°C

EDIT:

du drafst vom COugar A eine WUnder erwarten, das NT ist gegen das Pure Power positioniert und soll sich über die Menge Rentieren!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann schau dir mal die Hardware von PC Freaks an die meisten haben kein bedarf für ein 400 Watt Netzteil sondern benötigen tichtig Power auch wenn du die 400 Watt auf der 12 V Leitung hast. Und für ein zweit und Office Rechner ist es zu teuer. Das Teil wird sich nicht verkaufen auseer Cougar hat ne PR Abteilung die Wunder vollbringen kann.


----------



## Erzbaron (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Quanti

Das wertiger bestückte Silent Pro M500 liefert 408W auf der 12V Rail, das Sharkoon Rush Power M/C 500 liefert leider nur 360W
SHARKOON Technologies GmbH

Und das die Enermax 82+ Serie selten empfohlen wird liegt einfach an den Preisen, an den Netzteilen gibt es bis auf die Staubschicht nicht viel auszusetzen ... aber für ein deart "altes" 425W Netzteil noch 65€ zu verlangen ist schon happig ...

@ Hulkhardy

Sind wir hier keine Gamer? Also meine Kiste in der Sig wird häufig zum Gamen genutzt ... jut, ne bessere Grafikkarte könnte mal rein aber da warte ich noch auf etwas bessere Preise ^^ Aber wie schon geschriebne, für einen Hexacore und ne ordentliche Karte ala GTX470 reichen 400W auf der 12V aus ... und im Zweifelsfalle gibts ja noch ein 460W und ein 560W Modell ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal die Hardware von PC Freaks an die meisten haben kein bedarf für ein 400 Watt Netzteil sondern benötigen tichtig Power auch wenn du die 400 Watt auf der 12 V Leitung hast.


 
Würde ich nicht sagen, was kaufen denn die meisten hier im Kaufberatungsbereich?
Genau, das sind Quad cores und eine 5770/5850 oder GTX 460/470.
Dafür reicht das SE von Cougar locker und auch für die folgende Grafikkarte wird es noch reichen.



Erzbaron schrieb:


> @ Quanti
> 
> Das wertiger bestückte Silent Pro M500 liefert 408W auf der 12V Rail, das Sharkoon Rush Power M/C 500 liefert leider nur 360W
> SHARKOON Technologies GmbH
> ...


 
Ach ja, genau, stimmt.
Deswegen schmeiß ich meist das Rush in der 600 Watt Version rein, kostet nur ein paar Euro mehr, liefert aber 500 Watt auf der 12er Leitung.

Jop, Enermax ist leider sehr teuer, war aber auch nur ein Beispiel.


----------



## Compucase (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sicher gibt es einen OEM-Markt weltweit für ein solches Netzteil. Aber der Preis macht die Musik UND die Akzeptanz der Käufer. HEC hat sehr viele Kunden im SI Bereich, also Firmen die Komplett-PC´s fertigen. Auch in Deutschland kann man bei sehr vielen Anbietern Compucase Gehäuse mit HEC-Netzteilen "entdecken". Der Punkt ist - die Zielgruppe dieser PC´s kann mit Netzteilen nur sehr grob etwas anfangen. Und ein Silber-zertifiziertes Netzteil lässt sich durch diese Anbieter evtl. als "Stromsparender PC" verkaufen aber der Mehrpreis für die Netzteilkomponente verteuert den 500 Euro-PC dermaßen das der Anbieter auf einmal nicht mehr in der Spitzengruppe beim Preis ist, sondern nur noch auf dem fünften Rang. Und die Zielgruppe sieht nur CPU und evtl. noch GPU + RAM, das war es auch schon. Ist leider so.

Das die A-Serie erst ab 400W 6 SATA Stecker hat, hat mehrere Gründe. Einerseits ist es Marketing und angleichen der Marktsituation (so ehrlich sollte man sein das zuzugeben) anderserseits auch wieder eine Preisfrage. Wir haben mit der A-Serie nicht viele Mitbewerber und müssen da auf jeden Cent achten.
Bei einem GX 800 oder 1050 interessiert es auch mich in der Kalkulation nicht ob da nun ein SATA-Stecker mehr oder weniger dran ist.
Und zusätzlich kommt hinzu das die A-Serie weit mehr Käufer anspricht als uns "Freaks" in den Foren. Und da ist IDE immer noch verbreitet, dazu sind es meist nur sehr wenige Laufwerke die der potenzielle Kunde nutzt. Daher ist es für die überwiegende Mehrzahl an Kunden völlig ausreichend. Was wir aber gemacht haben ist die Kabellänge zu erhöhen, also gegenüber der Mitbewerber der A-Serie.

Die A-Serie ist absolut nicht billig gefertigt. Es kommt die Platine zum Einsatz die auch in den POWER 400 und POWER 550 zum Einsatz gekommen ist. Gleiches gilt für den Lüfter, es ist exakt der gleiche wie in der kompletten POWER-Serie, ein Young Lin 120mm Lüfter. Und von dem haben wir seit COUGAR existiert ja nichts schlechtes gehört. Das ist für ein solches Netzteil schon ein hochwertiger Lüfter. Und selbst in der A-Serie kommen jap. Primärkondensatoren von Nippon-Chemicon zum Einsatz, sekundär wie in der POWER-Serie TAEPO 105er. Es ist also fast ein POWER-Netzteil, hauptsächlich am Erscheinungsbild gespart.

Bilder aus der konkreten Produktion der A-Serie habe ich nicht, aber die laufen vom gleichen Band wie alle anderen Serien. Bei PCGH gibt es ja noch den Artikel der Netzteilfertigung, auch bei uns auf der Website unter "FAQ".

Ich kann mich an die "Sonderfarben" erinnern. Darüber haben wir beide (glaube ich) während der Themenwoche damals gesprochen. Ich möchte auch so vieles nur ist leider nicht alles zeitlich machbar. Siehe jetzt, ich sitze hier schon wieder vor dem Rechner und habe eine konstruktive Diskussion mit euch.
Zudem hat das P3D Projekt viel Zeit und Kraft gekostet. Aber es wird weitere Sondereditionen geben, wie, wann, was - abwarten.

edit: Ihr seid zu schnell für mich bzw. ich bin zu langsam...

@hulkhardy - ich wette dagegen

@ Erzbaron - geh bitte nah dran bei Vollast und mache dann aber auch den Vergleich bei geschlossenem Gehäuse (99% aller User haben das Netzteil im geschlossenen Gehäuse verbaut  )

@hulkhardy again - dann vollbringe ich halt "Wunder" Wäre nicht das Erste mal....
Aber dazu kommt es gar nicht denn Qualität setzt sich durch. Jetzt hat sich Erzbaron das SE 400 gekauft. Er ist viel in den Netzteilthreads unterwegs. Wenn wir ihn überzeugen können, warum nicht auch die Anderen?
Klar, ist Erzbaron unzufrieden, habe ich ein Problem. Aber ich vertraue meinem eigenen Produkt. Sonst wäre ich hier falsch.


----------



## poiu (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wobei enermax aktuell wohl noch ein Twister Lüfer beilegt  

ja das Rush 600W ist dem Silet Pro vorzuziehen wenn man die leitung braucht und es günstig sein soll


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Compucase schrieb:


> Das die A-Serie erst ab 400W 6 SATA Stecker hat, hat mehrere Gründe. Einerseits ist es Marketing und angleichen der Marktsituation (so ehrlich sollte man sein das zuzugeben) anderserseits auch wieder eine Preisfrage. Wir haben mit der A-Serie nicht viele Mitbewerber und müssen da auf jeden Cent achten.


 
Keine Frage, das ist letztendlich der entscheidende Punkt, der nur über den Preis kann man kleinere Netzteil verkaufen und dass die allerallermeisten eben kein 20 Festplatten reibauen ist ebenso nachvollziehbar.
Ist halt Pech, wenn man Freak ist, da muss man anders denken und eben auch anders kaufen.. 



Compucase schrieb:


> Was wir aber gemacht haben ist die Kabellänge zu erhöhen, also gegenüber der Mitbewerber der A-Serie.


 
Was sehr gut ist (und immer auch Geld kostet) aber Gehäuse mit Netzteil unten werden recht häufig genommen.

Ich denke mal, dass auch die GX Serie entsprechend lange Kabel hat? 



Compucase schrieb:


> Die A-Serie ist absolut nicht billig gefertigt. Es kommt die Platine zum Einsatz die auch in den POWER 400 und POWER 550 zum Einsatz gekommen ist. Gleiches gilt für den Lüfter, es ist exakt der gleiche wie in der kompletten POWER-Serie, ein Young Lin 120mm Lüfter. Und von dem haben wir seit COUGAR existiert ja nichts schlechtes gehört. Das ist für ein solches Netzteil schon ein hochwertiger Lüfter. Und selbst in der A-Serie kommen jap. Primärkondensatoren von Nippon-Chemicon zum Einsatz, sekundär wie in der POWER-Serie TAEPO 105er. Es ist also fast ein POWER-Netzteil, hauptsächlich am Erscheinungsbild gespart.


 
Das klingt sehr gut, da freut man sich auf die ersten Reviews.
Sicher bekommen User in diesem Forum wieder die Chance Cougar Netzteil zu testen und zu bewerten, oder?



Compucase schrieb:


> Ich kann mich an die "Sonderfarben" erinnern. Darüber haben wir beide (glaube ich) während der Themenwoche damals gesprochen. Ich möchte auch so vieles nur ist leider nicht alles zeitlich schaffbar. Siehe jetzt, ich sitze hier schon wieder vor dem Rechner und habe eine konstruktive Diskussion mit euch.
> Zudem hat das P3D Projekt viel Zeit und Kraft gekostet. aber es wird weitere Sondereditionen geben, wie, wann, was - abwarten.


 
Jop, hatten wir damals.
Mich hatte damals ein schwarzes oder dunkelblaues Gehäuse interessiert, andere wollten ein weißes oder eins in Grellfarben haben (wenn ich nicht irre).
Es ist aber schön, dass die neuen nun meist schwarz sind, das ist OK, ist ja eine Standardfarbe,
Trotzdem wäre eine Sonderserie in anderen Farben bestimmt sehr interessant.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist sicher ein Problem, aber ein 250 Watt Silber Netzteil braucht keine PCIe Stecker, die kann man einsparen.


Das ist korrekt, aber die anderen Komponenten (Gehäuse, Transformator, ICs und so weiter) müssen auch verbaut werden und sind, wie erwähnt, nicht nennenswert preiswerter als die Komponenten, die man z.B. für ein 400W Gerät nutzen würde.
Entsprechend kann man als Hersteller kaum sparen, so dass man ein 250W Silber zertifiziertes Netzteil unterm Strich zu fast dem selben Preis wie ein 400W Gerät anbieten müsste - +/- 5-10€ vielleicht.


----------



## Compucase (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also bei der GX Serie haben wir beim CPU-Anschluss ein etwas über ein Meter (!!) langes Kabel. Alle GX haben 2x 8Pin und einen 4Pin Anschluss. Damit kann ein Jeder auch Dual-CPU Boards betreiben. Der zweite 8Pin Anschluss müsste so bei 75-80 cm liegen, mehr als genug um das Kabel richtig sorgfältig zu verlegen.
Auf unserer Homepage zeigen wir bei jeder Serie die einzelnen Kabellängen, jeder Anschluss ist genau abgemessen und aufgezeigt. Damit ich weniger Fragen beantworten muss 
Das Hauptkabel misst offiziell 60cm, ist in der Regel aber ca. 63 cm lang. Laufwerkskabel etc. - schaut einfach nach.

Bzgl. User-Reviews - das muss ich erst mit PCGH klären, ohne deren Einwilligung werde ich das natürlich nicht machen.
Falls es so sein wollte, werdet Ihr es schon mitbekommen.

Einzig die POWERX-Serie wird noch in einem dunklem Orange gefertigt. Am meisten gefällt mir persönlich die CMX-Serie, die "Dinger" sehen wirklich wirklich gut aus. Nur die A-Serie ist komplett schwarz, alle Anderen haben ein individuelles Design, halt etwas weniger Orange.
Ich erinnere mich auch an "pinke" Netzteile, irgendwer hatte danach gefragt. Dabei dachte ich, ich hätte es verdrängt....


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Compucase schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich auch an "pinke" Netzteile, irgendwer hatte danach gefragt. Dabei dachte ich, ich hätte es verdrängt....


 
Es gibt sicher auch einige weibliche Hardwarefreaks, mit Seitenfenster hat man sicher was von pinken Netzteil.

Hmm, pinkes PCB, pinke Grafikkarte... 

Nee, da ist zuwenig rosa dran. 

Das mit den User Reviews ist natürlich klar, dass das abgesprochen werden muss, aber ich denke mal, dass es sicher da eine Möglichkeit gibt und euch sind die Meinungen der User, die sich mit der Materie beschäftigen, sicher sehr wichtig.
Gerade auch im Bereich, was man noch weiter verbessern könnte.


----------



## Compucase (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Richtig. Damals wurde auch ein Floppy-Adapter angeregt, der jetzt jeder Serie (außer der A-Serie, da ist er fest dran) im COUGAR-Sleeve beiliegt.
Kabellängen haben wir optimiert und auch die Anzahl der PCI-Stecker wurden verbessert. Das kam von der Community. Jetzt kommen endlich all die neuen Serien auf den Markt an denen wir gearbeitet haben. Wobei ich uns, also HEC, mal selber loben muss. Im Juni 2009 gab es die ersten COUGAR Netzteile zu kaufen und gerade mal ein Jahr später gibt es das komplette Sortiment verbessert und überarbeitet als zweite Revision auf dem Markt. Intern, also an der Technik, haben wir natürlich auch einiges optimiert, am "Feinschliff" gearbeitet.
Jetzt bin ich erst mal froh das alle Serien "durch" sind und ich evtl. mal wieder etwas mehr Zeit für das Marketing, die Community, ja vielleicht auch für meine Familie finde


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also denkt ihr daran Sonderserien aufzulegen?
also für Case Modder oder Fans von interessanten Farben?

Wirds Cougar Netzteil geben, die mit Leuchtdioden versehen sind?

Du kannst dich sehr gerne ausruhen und Zeit mit deiner Familie verbringen. 

Da fällt mir ein, der Kostenfaktor brüllt schon wieder und meine Frau hat keine Zeit, weil sie mir immer noch ein Netzteil raussucht.


----------



## Compucase (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

P3D300 war unsere erste Sonderserie aber sicher nicht die Letzte.
Wobei das P3D300 schon etwas wirklich ganz spezielles ist. Keiner verdient daran. Es war eine Freude mit soulpain auf diesem Niveau zusammen zu arbeiten und ich denke wir haben da was richtig tolles geschaffen. So eine Sonderserie ist wirklich einzigartig und nicht mit den kommenden vergleichbar. ABER - es werden noch weitere kommen, das steht definitiv fest. Verraten kann ich dazu aber nichts, ich bitte dies zu respektieren und auf Nachfragen zu verzichten.

Also Leuchtdioden schon mal gar nicht, dazu hatte ich mich damals in der Themenwoche schon geäußert. Blinki Blinki wird es bei uns nicht geben.

Wer brüllt bei Dir?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Compucase schrieb:


> Wer brüllt bei Dir?


 
Der Kostenfaktor, rund 62cm lang, seit Februar da.


----------



## fpsJunkie (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nochmal ne Frage: Wie findet ihr Rasurbo Netzteile? Sind die  oder


----------



## Compucase (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Glückwunsch. Meine kleine Tochter ist schon seit Februar 2008 da und spielt nun mit ihren ersten Netzteilen, das macht Mama und Papa stolz


----------



## Erzbaron (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Rasurbo ist  und 

Schrott der nicht das hält was auf dem Aufkleber steht ...


----------



## Compucase (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Rasurbo sind von uns gefertigt (kein Geheimnis) und bieten in diesem Preissegment schon gute Netzteile an. Ein wichtiges Kriterium - die zerschießen keine Hardware, die Sicherheitsmechanismen funktionieren einwandfrei. Das ist nicht gerade Standard in dieser Preisklasse.
Das die Netzteile PEAK-gelabelt sind, ist auch kein Geheimnis - zumindest in den Fachforen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



PC-freak schrieb:


> Nochmal ne Frage: Wie findet ihr Rasurbo Netzteile? Sind die  oder


 
Es sind top Produkte. 
Wenn man sowas als Maßstab nimmt... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Compucase schrieb:


> Glückwunsch. Meine kleine Tochter ist schon seit Februar 2008 da und spielt nun mit ihren ersten Netzteilen, das macht Mama und Papa stolz


 
Jop, kann ich nachvollziehen.

Ich lese meiner Tochter auch schon das Wall Street Journal vor.


----------



## Compucase (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Irgendwie kann ich da nichts drauf erkennen - WAS ist das?


----------



## Erzbaron (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sorry, aber wenn ein Netzteil mehr Leistung verspricht wie es tatsächlich hält ist es Mist ... und auf Peak zu labeln halte ich schon aufgrund von unvermeidbarer Serienstreuung für mehr als fragwürdig ... außerdem halte ich es für mich eine bewusste Täuschung des Kunden, der gutgläubige Ottonormalverbraucher geht in den Laden und glaubt ein 750W Netzteil gekauft zu haben ... effektiv hat er aber nur z.B. 400W dauerhaft bekommen

Zum Beispiel mal das Rasurbo GaminX 750W, dieses bietet 2x 20A auf der 12V Rail ... dazu kommt noch eine lausige Effizienz ... auch wenn die Sicherheitssysteme funktionieren (positiver Punkt) ein völlig überlabeltes Produkt zu einem miesen Preis  also Mist ^^

Zum Vergleich, mein neues Cougar SX bietet auch 2x 20A auf der 12V Rail ... und das ist ein 400W Netzteil mit Silberzertifikat und kostet sogar noch nen 10er weniger ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich auch nicht. Angeblich ein Netzteil für einen Pentium 3.
Also locker 12 Jahre alt. 

HEC stellt auch Rasurbo her?
Jetzt bestimmte Serien oder allgemein?


----------



## fpsJunkie (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also es hat 550 Watt... das steht zumindest drauf. 
Ist egal, is eh nur fürn P4 gedacht.


----------



## Erzbaron (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

HEC fabriziert alle Rasurbos ... deswegen sind die "besseren" Rasurbo Netzteile auch orange, die bekommen die Restlacke von Cougar


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn ein Netzteil mehr Leistung verspricht wie es tatsächlich hält ist es Mist ... und auf Peak zu labeln halte ich schon aufgrund von unvermeidbarer Serienstreuung für mehr als fragwürdig ... außerdem halte ich es für mich eine bewusste Täuschung des Kunden, der gutgläubige Ottonormalverbraucher geht in den Laden und glaubt ein 750W Netzteil gekauft zu haben ... effektiv hat er aber nur z.B. 400W dauerhaft bekommen


 
Kann mich da nur anschließen.
Wenn ich gucke, was so ein Rasurbo leistet und was für Komponenten verbaut sind, dann sind die keinen Cent wert, egal, wer sie herstellt.
DAs ist einfach rausgeworfendes Geld, wenn man sich sowas anschafft.



Erzbaron schrieb:


> HEC fabriziert alle Rasurbos ... deswegen sind die "besseren" Rasurbo Netzteile auch orange, die bekommen die Restlacke von Cougar


 
Rasurbo Techniker durchsuchen seit Jahren die Mülltonnen von Cougar und mehr ist da halt nicht rauszusuchen. 
BeQuiet hat erstes Zugriffsrecht.


----------



## Compucase (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Peak-gelabelte Netzteile gibt es seit den Anfängen der PC-Historie. Das man es nicht mit COUGAR vergleichen kann, da sind wir uns hoffentlich alle einig. Trotzdem ist dieser Markt der GRÖßTE in Deutschland, auch in anderen Ländern. Rasurbo-Netzteile sind ausschließlich HEC-Netzteile, daher "killen" die so weinige Rechner. Rasurbo ist einer von VIELEN Kunden von uns, wir fertigen das was der Kunde wünscht. Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung das unter den günstigen Markennetzteilen Rasurbo noch besser dasteht als viele andere. Ich hab schon so einiges an meiner Teststation gehabt und bin auch einige Male vom Stuhl geflogen weil mich Explosionen verschreckt haben. Bei Rasurbo schaltet sich das Netzteil ab und gut ist. Danach läuft es wieder normal an und tut keinem weh.
Wie gesagt, das ist eine andere Zielgruppe als ein Großteil dieser Community.
HEC fertigt für so viele mittlerweile, von Budget-Netzteil zu High-End Netzteil.
Eins kann ich aber versprechen - die COUGAR Topologie bekommt niemand, COUGAR bleibt einzigartig.


----------



## Compucase (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na Na Na Jungs, so ist es ganz sicher nicht.
Rasurbo existiert schon weitaus länger als COUGAR. Und unsere Kunden haben seit Jahrzehnten Netzteile im Markt bevor wir überhaupt über eine eigene Marke nachgedacht haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also bedeutet das letztendlich, dass ihr für jeden fertigen würdet, denn es ist nur ein Geschäft?


----------



## Erzbaron (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Compucase schrieb:


> Na Na Na Jungs, so ist es ganz sicher nicht.
> Rasurbo existiert schon weitaus länger als COUGAR. Und unsere Kunden haben seit Jahrzehnten Netzteile im Markt bevor wir überhaupt über eine eigene Marke nachgedacht haben.


 
Das war doch auch nur ein Spass 

Es ist ja schon löblich das die Rasurbonetzteile wenigstens vernünftige Schutzfunktionen haben, das ist auf jeden Fall im Vergleich zu anderen ein Pluspunkt

Aber bei meinem Standpunkt bleibe ich, wie bei vielen anderen "besseren" Modellen solcher Netzteilanbieter passen Preis und gebotene Leistung einfach nicht zusammen ... vergleichbare Leistung gibt es bei euch im Hause schon deutlich günstiger sei es als HEC OEM Produkt oder als Cougar A ... aber sowas weiss leider nur der informierte User ... 

Achja, so kommen wir übrigens wieder zum Thema "Watt-Wahn"


----------



## Compucase (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nicht für JEDEN, das steht schon mal fest. Aber das sind Internas über die ich nicht reden möchte, auch da wieder ein Appell an euer Verständnis.
Und nochmal - COUGAR als OEM-Paket wird es z.B. nie geben, zumindest so lange wie ich auf dem Stuhl sitze 
HEC ist sicherlich in der Lage potenzielle Partner zu sondieren. Also ob es unserer eigenen Strategie schaden würde bzw. ob es unsere langjährigen Partner schaden würde.
Viele wollen, nicht jeder darf. Diese Position ist sicherlich eine sehr sehr Gute. Das haben wir uns in den letzten 31 Jahren auch erarbeitet.

@Erzbaron
Deinen Standpunkt verstehe ich natürlich. Hier im Fachforum gehe ich davon aus. Aber der Preis der Rasurbo Netzteile ist schon nicht schlecht, auch im Vergleich mit vergleichbaren OEM-HEC-Netzteilen. Sieh es mal von einer Anderen Seite - So kaufen unwissende Kunden ein HEC-Netzteil im "schönen" Gewand und sind hochzufrieden das ihr Computer wunderbar läuft. Dazu noch der "Stolz" ein kräftiges Netzteil erworben zu haben. Meinst Du diese Kunden würden für ein Euro weniger ein mausgraues HEC-Netzteil kaufen, in einer braunen Pappschachtel wo auch noch einige Watt weniger auf dem Label stehen? Wohl kaum. also sind sie zufrieden, wir und Rasurbo sind zufrieden, keine Hardware wird gegrillt und alles ist gut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Es ist ja schon löblich das die Rasurbonetzteile wenigstens vernünftige Schutzfunktionen haben, das ist auf jeden Fall im Vergleich zu anderen ein Pluspunkt


 
Aber bei meinem Standpunkt bleibe ich, wie bei vielen anderen "besseren" Modellen solcher Anbieter passen Preis und gebotene Leistung einfach nicht zusammen ... vergleichbare Leistung gibt es bei euch im Hause schon deutlich günstiger sei es als HEC OEM Produkt oder als Cougar A ... aber sowas weiss leider nur der informierte User ... 

Jop, Schutzfunktionen sind ja nett, das kriegste bei Xilence ja inzwischen auch, aber trotzdem ist Rasurbo einfach nur mies und kann gar nicht empfohlen werden, egal für welchen Rechner, und sei er noch sie billig zusammengeschustert.



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Achja, so kommen wir übrigens wieder zum Thema "Watt-Wahn"


 
Jop, wieso gibts die GX Modelle mit 1000 Watt? 



Compucase schrieb:


> zumindest so lange wie ich auf dem Stuhl sitze


 
*Säge raushol*


----------



## Erzbaron (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Klaro, weil ihr in den letzten 31 Jahren vernünftige Arbeit abgeliefert habt seit hir nun auch mit euer eignen Retailmarke erfolgreich ... 

Aber mal ganz ehrlich, Netzteile mit passiver PFC und einer Effizienz unter 80% sind doch mal sowas von out und mitlerweile auch ein no go... dazu noch das Peaklabeln ... du kannst meine Worte auch gerne an einen Rasurbo PR menschen weiterleiten, aber ein Refresh der Rasurboproduktlinien wäre mal dringend nötig ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann wird wieder mit den Kosten argumentiert.
Trotzdem verstehe ich dann nicht, wieso ein Netzteil, das meinet wegen bei HEC gefertigt wird, und die aktuelle Technik beinhaltet (muss ja jetzt nicht Gold sein), trotzdem teurer wäre als vergleichbares?

Sieht man ja gut bei Superflower oder bei dem Xilence (welches war das noch?).
Durchshnitts Netzteile, nicht ganz so müllig, wie sonst, aber trotzdem viel zu teuer.


----------



## Compucase (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Weil wir auch ein 1kW Netzteil mit 80PLUS GOLD haben wollen. Manche fahren ein schikes Auto, manche rennen nur in Designer-Anzügen rum, wir bieten nun auch ein Netzteil für die Personengruppe an die sich ihren zu kurzen.....naja, wie auch immer 

Ernsthaft, wir hatten ja schon das CM 1kW, bei 80 PLUS GOLD bietet es sich an auch ein 1kW zu machen weil da halt nicht auf jeden Euro geschaut werden muss.
Zur Verteidigung, wir haben 80 PLUS Bronze ab 300W, 80 PLUS SILBER ab 400W und 80 PLUS GOLD ab 600W. Alles noch "humane" Klassen.

Wenn Du dich bewerben willst, schick eine eMail über die COUGAR bzw. Compucase Page. Sowas landet auch bei mir, dann lade ich dich gerne auf ein Gespräch zu uns ein. 

edit:
RASURBO hat nun mal ein ganz andere Zielgruppe als COUGAR. Und die dafür verwendeten HEC-Topologien haben seit Jahren bewiesen das sie gut sind. Konkurierende Netzteile haben technisch da das nachsehen. Und für diese Zielgruppe lohnen sich nun mal keine Silber zertifizierten Netzteile. Da gibt es andere Anbieter, wie COUGAR. Man spielt also in völlig anderen Ligen und Märkten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Compucase schrieb:


> Weil wir auch ein 1kW Netzteil mit 80PLUS GOLD haben wollen.


 
Aha, der Balkenmann. 



Compucase schrieb:


> Manche fahren ein schikes Auto...


 
 



Compucase schrieb:


> manche rennen nur in Designer-Anzügen rum...


 
 



Compucase schrieb:


> wir bieten nun auch ein Netzteil für die Personengruppe an die sich ihren zu kurzen.....naja, wie auch immer


 
Das brauche ich dann nicht mehr, weil ich ja schon den Kostenfaktor habe. 



Compucase schrieb:


> Ernsthaft, wir hatten ja schon das CM 1kW, bei 80 PLUS GOLD bietet es sich an auch ein 1kW zu machen weil da halt nicht auf jeden Euro geschaut werden muss.
> Zur Verteidigung, wir haben 80 PLUS Bronze ab 300W, 80 PLUS SILBER ab 400W und 80 PLUS GOLD ab 600W. alles noch "humane" Klassen.


 
Das ist auch super so.
Ich hab im Gaming Rechner ein Dark Power Pro drinne P7 drinne, 650 Watt.
Das treibt das Asus Crosshair 4 Formula, einen AMD X6 1090T und eine GTX 470 an.

Jetzt erklär mir mal, wieso ich ein neues Cougar GX mit, sagen wir mal 600 Watt, kaufen soll?
Wäre die Gold Zertifizierung ein Argument?



Compucase schrieb:


> Wenn Du dich bewerben willst, schick eine eMail über die COUGAR bzw. Compucase Page. Sowas landet auch bei mir, dann lade ich dich gerne auf ein Gespräch zu uns ein.


 
Öhm, wen meinst du jetzt?


----------



## Erzbaron (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Doch, eure Staffelung zum Beispiel 80plus Silber schon ab 400W zu verkaufen ist hervorragend, ein 500W Gold Netzteil wäre noch toll aber alles kann man ja auch nicht haben ^^

ABER deutlich bessere Netzteile als die Rasurbomodelle bekommt man auch von HEC für das gleiche oder sogar weniger Geld ... und das ist das größte Problem welches Quanti und ich mit Rasurbo haben 

edit: dich meint er Quanti, weil du an seinem Stuhl sägen wolltest ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> und das ist das größte Problem welches Quanti und ich mit Rasurbo haben


 
Jop, genau, der Peis ist immer das Problem, sie sind zwar günstig, aber eben auch mies und wenn sie mal besser sind, ist das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis im Eimer.

Also, sie sind nicht zu empfehlen, weder LC-Power, Xilence, Tronje oder eben Rasurbo. 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> edit: dich meint er Quanti, weil du an seinem Stuhl sägen wolltest ^^


 
Nun ja, ich bin Ingenieur für Recyclingtechnologien.
Den Job bei Cougar könnte ich also in meiner Freizeit mitmachen. 

*schnell weglauf*


----------



## Compucase (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da muss ich nochmal auf unser Forum verweisen, da gab es einen ähnlichen Fall. Ein potenzieller Kunde hatte ein Netzteil von einem COUGAR-Mitbewerber welches schon recht effizient ist.
Ganz klare Sache - Wenn Du nicht UNZUFRIEDEN mit deinem Netzteil bist (Lautstärke, Elektronikgeräusche, Wärme, etc.) dann bleib bei deinem Netzteil. Eine Neuinvestition in ein GOLD-Netzteil (ob von uns oder anderen) macht bei einem normalen Nutzungsverhalten überhaupt keinen Sinn.
Daher will ich Dir hier kein neues GX verkaufen sondern Dir klarmachen - Wenn alles OK ist, spar Dir das Geld. Und kauf deinem Nachwuchs was schönes zum spielen, da ist dein Geld besser angelegt.

Wen meine ich wohl, den Mann mit der Säge in der Hand.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Etwas derartiges habe ich mir schon gedacht.
Allerdings ist das schon mein drittes P7, das erste ist nach 9 Monaten kaputt gegangen, das zweite nach einem Tag () und nun das dritte.

Kannst du etwas über die Ausfallrate bei den Cougar Modellen sagen (klar, nicht von den neuen, aber von denen, die ihr seit einem Jahr verkauft)?
Du bekommst sicher mit, wenn defekte Geräte zu euch geschickt werden.

Meine Tochter braucht nichts, sie ist ein paar Monate alt und wunschlos glücklich, wenn sie in den Armen ihrer Mutter liegt... 
... oder ihr Eltern nachts ärgern kann.


----------



## Compucase (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Zur RMA kann ich etwas sagen, das ist sogar kurios.
Unsere Fehlerquelle Nummero Uno ist......die *hmpf* LED im Netzteilschalter.
Alle CM- und S-Serie Modelle kommen bzw. kamen mit einem beleuchteten Netzteilschalter (grün). Diese ver.....*hmpf* LED ist so oft ausgefallen, das ich den Großteil der RMA aus diesem Grund tauschen musste. Auch wenn die LED in keinster Weise die Funktion vom Netzteil beinflusst hat, war es ein Reklamationsgrund dem ich nachkommen musste. Glücklicherweise gibt es nun die EuP-Richtlinie die den Verbrauch im Stand-By vorschreibt. Ein perfekter Grund (OK, die RMA war es auch) diesen Netzschalter gegen ein nicht-beleuchtetes Modell zu tauschen.
Das ist RMA-Grund Nummer eins. Mit großem Abstand zu allen anderen Gründen.

Und - jedes COUGAR Netzteil was reinkommt, schaue ich mir an. Ob von Privatperson oder Vertriebspartner, ich bin immer in der Technik wenn die Netzteile getestet werden. Schließlich muss ich auch negative Trends "entdecken" und sofort mit dem Headquarter in Taiwan diskutieren.
"Glücklicherweise" ist es bisher nur die LED, welche nun niemals, NIEMALS wieder bei uns eingesetzt wird.
Blödes Ding.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Öhm, ich hatte noch kein Cougar Netzteil.
Der Schalter am Netzteil hat eine Diode? 
Wozu soll die gut sein? 
Dass sie leuchtet, wenn das NT eingeschaltet ist oder leuchtet die immer?
Wer kam denn auch so eine bekloppte Idee? 
Ist ja total überflüssig.  <-- sorry, konnte nicht anders

Ich meine, der Rechner steht irgendwo und das NT sieht man in der Regel nicht, wenn man nicht hinter dem Rechner kriecht, wozu also eine Diode?
Entzieht sich mir irgendwie.


Edit:
Erinnert mich an den billigen Actionfilm, wo die versteckte Bombe unterm Auto auch eine blinkende Diode hat und dann immer piept, wenns blinkt.


----------



## Compucase (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, im Netzteilschalter ist eine kleine Diode drin, die leuchtet wenn das Netzteil eingeschaltet ist. Ein kleines Detail welches an sich nicht schlecht ist. Das es aber so endet, da konnten wir alle nicht mit rechnen.
Aber positiv denken - das Netzteil an sich hat bis heute unsere Erwartungen vollends erfüllt. Technische Totalausfälle sind selten und defekte Hardware gibt es bisher überhaupt nicht. Da kann selbst der Blitz einschlagen - Netzteil tot (ab 4.200V - 4.000V ist der Standard), da geht nichts an die Komponenten.
Bisher also - Toi, Toi, Toi.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das klingt sehr gut. 
Wird es eigentlich noch ein GX mit 500 Watt geben oder fängt die Serie erst bei 600 Watt an?

Und dann noch mal eine technische Frage.
Wo liegt der Unterschied in den Komponenten zwischen einen GX mit 600 und einem mit 1000 Watt?
Was ist genau anders?
Oder kannst du das nicht beantworten?

Also, wenn ich mir Reviews von Netzteilen angucke, dann sind die Modelle einer Baureihe völlig identisch von Innen, egal welche Leistung es liefert, doch es muss ja einen Unterschied geben, denn die, sagen wir mal, 400 Watt mehr müssen ja irgendwo herkommen.


----------



## soulpain (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da ist einiges anders.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das sieht sehr interessant aus, welche NT sind das?


----------



## Compucase (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So, jetzt noch einige Antworten, dann bin ich auch weg. Schaue heute früh wieder rein.
Ein GX 500? Kein Kommentar 

Also - die GX-Modelle wie auch alle Anderen werden nun in einigen Reviews erscheinen. Das GX 600/700/800 haben die gleiche Basis. Siehe auch den Hardwaresecrets Test vom GX 700.
Das GX 900/1050 haben eine andere Basis. Bei den "großen" Modellen wird mit zwei Transformatoren gearbeitet, auch mit zwei Primärkondensatoren, das ist ein erheblicher Unterschied. Die "Grundkomponenten" sind identisch. Kondensatoren, Platinenmaterial, MOSFETS, etc. Also die Qualität der Komponenten.

Nicht alle Modelle haben die gleiche Basis. Eine identische Basis bedeutet aber nicht das die Netzteile an sich identisch sind. Besonders die Dimensionierung der Komponenten spielt da eine Rolle.
Um das mal direkt aufzulisten (kann eh jeder rausfinden der Reviews vergleicht, zudem haben wir nichts zu verbergen):
A300/350
A400/450
POWERX 400/550
POWERX 700
CMX 550
CMX 700
CMX 1.000/1.200
SE 400/460
SE 560
SX 550/700
SX 850
GX 600/800
GX 1.050

So, das war es dann für mich, das Bett ruft.

Danke für die nette und konstruktive Diskussion hier. Irgendwann wiederholen wir das sicherlich noch einmal.

edit: Ich bin sehr auf den Erfahrungsbericht von Erzbaron gespannt.


----------



## soulpain (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Das sieht sehr interessant aus, welche NT sind das?



Größte und kleinste GX.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Compucase schrieb:


> Also - die GX-Modelle wie auch alle Anderen werden nun in einigen Reviews erscheinen. Das GX 600/700/800 haben die gleiche Basis. Siehe auch den Hardwaresecrets Test vom GX 700


 
Sowas habe ich mir gedacht, danke für den Hinweis, die Reviews blättere ich bei Zeiten mal durch.



Compucase schrieb:


> Das GX 900/1050 haben eine andere Basis. Bei den "großen" Modellen wird mit zwei Transformatoren gearbeitet, auch mit zwei Primärkondensatoren, das ist ein erheblicher Unterschied.


 
Sehr interessant, klar, die mehr Leistung muss ja geliefert werden und von nichts kommt nichts, klingt logisch.



Compucase schrieb:


> Die "Grundkomponenten" sind identisch. Kondensatoren, Platinenmaterial, MOSFETS, etc. Also die Qualität der Komponenten.
> 
> Danke für die nette und konstruktive Diskussion hier. Irgendwann wiederholen wir das sicherlich noch einmal.


 
Jop, fand ich auch, schade, dass die Vertreter der anderen Netzteilanbieter nicht auch vertreten sind, könnte sicher sehr interessant werden.

Jedenfalls gute Nacht und nette Grüße an die Familie. 



soulpain schrieb:


> Größte und kleinste GX.


 
Jop, super, hast du links zu den Reviews oder sind das nur zwei Bilder, die mal so geschossen wurden?


----------



## soulpain (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nein, die sind nicht aus Reviews. 
CB hat aber beispielsweise das 600W Modell gestestet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Nein, die sind nicht aus Reviews.


 
Bist du bei Cougar eingebrochen und hat die Produktion ausspioniert? 
Respekt.


----------



## soulpain (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So in etwa. In China legt man 10€ auf den Tisch, bekommt dafür neue Netzteile und sogar noch Geld zurück.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

jop, das kenne ich aus Taiwan, da kann man beim Taxifahrer günstig die neuen iPads kaufen.


----------



## Erzbaron (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Compucase schrieb:


> So, jetzt noch einige Antworten, dann bin ich auch weg. Schaue heute früh wieder rein.
> Ein GX 500? Kein Kommentar
> 
> Also - die GX-Modelle wie auch alle Anderen werden nun in einigen Reviews erscheinen. Das GX 600/700/800 haben die gleiche Basis. Siehe auch den Hardwaresecrets Test vom GX 700.
> ...


 
Kein Kommentar? Ok ... also Interpretationsspielraum 

Ansonsten danken wir dir! War auf jeden Fall eine sehr nette Diskussion gestern Abend, so macht es richtig Spass sich mit offiziellen auszutauschen 

Ich bin im übrigen sehr auf das SE400 gepannt  die Digicam liegt auch schon bereit, nun hab ich aber leider grad erfahren das ich von Montag bis Freitag in Hameln bei meinem "Arbeitgeber" zu einem Seminar eingeladen bin ... also erwartet erst zum WE die ersten Bilder ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich war heute Vormittag los und hab bei Atelco geguckt. Die haben gesagt, dass sie die neuen Cougar Netzteil nächste Woche reinbekommen.
Hab mir also ein BeQuiet Pure Power mitgebracht (300 Watt), denn das Seasonic geht zurück.

Lustig ist aber, dass der Rechner vorhin ausgegangen ist, einfach so und dann von selbst gestartet ist (als wenn man den Resetknopf drückt, aber damit den Strom ganz unterbindet, für 20 Sekunden).


----------



## Compucase (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Erzbaron
Es ist das SE 400, ein SX 400 gibt es nicht.
Unterschiede SE zu SX:
SE kommt ohne Kabelmanagement und basiert auf einer Standard-Topologie.
SX kommt mit Kabelmanagement und basiert auf DC/DC.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der Startpreis für das SE400 wird bei Atelco mit 69€ liegen.
Recht hoch, wie ich finde.


----------



## Erzbaron (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ups, ich meinte natürlich SE400  bin tierisch müde weil mein Hausdrache schon um 8 Uhr einkaufen gehen wollte ... 

@ Quanti, ist er mit dem Seasonic oder dem BQ! ausgegangen? Und wenn du das SE magst bestell das bei HWV, dort kostet es nur 54€ und ein paar zerquetschte


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also von einem Netzteilfehler wo das NT aus geht und nach 20 Sekunden wieder an, hab ich jetzt auch noch nie gehört. Vieleicht steckt der ATX Stecker nicht richtig ist mir mal passiert aber das hast du bestimmt schon überprühft. Lass blos das be quiet drinn das läuft ruhig und gut, kostet wenig für ein Office Rechner perfekt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> @ Quanti, ist er mit dem Seasonic oder dem BQ! ausgegangen? Und wenn du das SE magst bestell das bei HWV, dort kostet es nur 54€ und ein paar zerquetschte


 
Das Bequiet ist ausgegangen, keine Ahnung wieso, läuft jetzt, war nur einmal, aber kein Plan.

Nun ja, dann zahle ich Versandkosten und komme auf den Preis, den ich bei Atelco kriege, wenn ichs da online bestelle und es dann im Laden abhole, also Wayne... 



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also von einem Netzteilfehler wo das NT aus geht und nach 20 Sekunden wieder an, hab ich jetzt auch noch nie gehört. Vieleicht steckt der ATX Stecker nicht richtig ist mir mal passiert aber das hast du bestimmt schon überprühft. Lass blos das be quiet drinn das läuft ruhig und gut, kostet wenig für ein Office Rechner perfekt.


 
Ich hab in Sachen Netzteile schon eine Menge gesehen, auch sowas.
Daher schaue ich mir das jetzt mal an, jedenfalls wird das 300er Modell wärmer als der 350er, das ich vorher von BeQuiet hatte, auch wenn der Lüfter nicht lauter ist.
Hmmmmmmmmm.... muss ich mal beobachten...


----------



## Erzbaron (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kommt wieder der BQ! Fanboy bei dir durch Hulkhary? 

Wenn ein Rechner ohne Einwirkungen wie OC oder durch einen Bluescreen neustartet kommt das fast immer vom Netzteil ... kann ja auch sein das das Seasonic einen Knack weg hat ... oder halt auch das BQ! ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Erzbaron, ja irgentwie.....manchmal überkommt mich es einfach noch!

@quanti, hast du nicht mal erzählt das dein Office Rechner nur 50 Watt schluckt?? Bei einer solchen Last kann das pure Power aber net so richtig warm werden, obwohl das natürlich relative ist!


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Wenn ein Rechner ohne Einwirkungen wie OC oder durch einen Bluescreen neustartet kommt das fast immer vom Netzteil ... kann ja auch sein das das Seasonic einen Knack weg hat ... oder halt auch das BQ! ...


 
Das Seasonic hat das Pech, dass der Lüfter genau dann hörbar wird, wenn es in einem bestimmten Auslastungsbereich kommt, und den erreiche ich, wenn die CPU zu tun hat.
Was mit dem BeQuiet ist, weiß ich noch nicht, läuft aber.

Ich bauer gerade mal einen anderen Rechner zusammen, den ich hier noch liegen hab () und dann teste ich das Pure mal und auch das Seasonic.
Hab mir extra eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft, damit ich das System auch auslasten kann (die GTX 470 würde das Pure sicher nicht auslasten ).



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @quanti, hast du nicht mal erzählt das dein Office Rechner nur 50 Watt schluckt?? Bei einer solchen Last kann das pure Power aber net so richtig warm werden, obwohl das natürlich relative ist!


 
Jop, mehr zieht er nicht.
Aber wie gesagt, wenn ich hinten am NT meine Hand hinhalte, dann ist die Luft, die da rauskommt eben warm, wärmer als beim Seasonic und wärmer als beim 350 Modell, das ich vorher hatte.
Bezieht sich aber immer auf Volllast des Systems, das ist klar.

Furmark mit der Onboard rockt richtig ab.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich weiß ich kann ja manchmal schon ein bischen penedrant werden aber irgentwie passt da was bei dir nicht. Erst das Seasonic das relative laut wird und dan das pure Power das recht warm wird bei einer Last von maximal 50 Watt????? Sicher das da nicht ein Bauteil am kaputt gehen ist und dadurch ungewöhnlich viel Saft frisst, das kommt mir langsam so vor.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Keine Ahnung, wenn ich das Corsair HX450 reinbaue, dann ist das immer leise und immer kalt.
Laut Strommessgerät braucht das System soviel wie mein alter Office Rechner.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lustig ist aber, dass der Rechner vorhin ausgegangen ist, einfach so und dann von selbst gestartet ist (als wenn man den Resetknopf drückt, aber damit den Strom ganz unterbindet, für 20 Sekunden).


Das kann durchaus an einer starken Schwankung der Eingangsspannung liegen.
Ist es bisher nur einmal vorgekommen oder mehrfach?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bisher nur einmal, liegt aber daran, dass ich es nun ausgebaut hab und das Corsair HX450 eingebaut ist.
Ich bastel mit gerade einen neuen Rechner zusammen und da kommt das Pure dann rein.
Hab mir eine GT240 gekauft, die kommt auch rein, dann werde ich das Pure mal kräftig drücken.


----------



## Shi (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wieviele Rechner hast du eigentlich, und wie sind die bestückt? :O Ich hab nur die 2 in meiner  Sig und meinen Lappi


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Einen Rechner braucht der Mann sonst nix, auser hin und wieder ne Streicheleinheit von der lieben holden. Von meinen ersten drei Gehältern werd ich mir aber einen neuen bauen und den hir verkaufen. Eine Jeans die ich liebe, ein paar Turnschuhe die ich nie hergebe, ein Weib und ein PC das wars!


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Wieviele Rechner hast du eigentlich, und wie sind die bestückt? :O Ich hab nur die 2 in meiner Sig und meinen Lappi


 
Keine Ahnung, die meisten Rechner liegen in Einzelteilen in meinen Kisten. 
Praktisch für jeden Sockel was dabei.
Jetzt intallieren ich gerade Windows, der Rechner ist ein Asrock A770DE, Phenom 2 940 BE, 4GB DDR2 800er RAM (Value RAM, hatte ich mir mal für 15€ das Stück gekauft ) und die GT240.
Das Pure und das Seasonic müssen zeigen, was sie draufhaben.


----------



## Shi (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist es eigentlich noch empfehlenswert sich für 60€ ein 2 Jahre altes Enermax 625W Pro82+ zu holen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Neu oder gebraucht? Und für was für eine Hardware, deine in der Signatut, dann eher nicht!


----------



## Shi (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gebraucht sehr guter Zstd. Meine Hardware + GTX465


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich würde Netzteile nicht gebraucht kaufen, da man nie weiß, wie sie benutzt wurden.

Zumal man dieses Gerät auch schon für etwa 73€ bekommt (Sapphire PurePSU)


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sooo, Eindrücke vom Testsystem. 

Das Seasonic wird mit dem 940 und der GT240 unter Volllast richtig warm und der Lüfter rauscht dann so vor sich hin, das geht ja mal gar nicht. 
Das Pure Power schaltet ab, wenn Furmark hochfährt.


----------



## Shi (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hä? Die beiden Komponenten brauchen doch keine 300W zusammen oder? Auch mit dem Rest nicht oder hast du 45645 Festplatten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du darfs nicht vergessen, dass es um die 12er Leitung geht und nicht um 300 Watt. Die GT240 zieht 75 Watt über den Slot, der 940 auch nicht wenig.
Also liegt das Netzteil schon gut unter Luft, das Seasonic wird merklich wärmer und der Lüfter muss mehr arbeiten, das Pure schaltet ab, wenn man den 940er hochfährt und neben Prime auch noch Furmark laufen lässt, es kann die Leistung nicht mehr liefern.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@quantie du weißt aber schon das, das pure Power für kleine office Rechner gedacht ist und nicht für Furmark oder Prime95. Wenn das allerdings nur ein test aus langeweile war......ich denke das Ergebniss kanntest du schon vorher!!! Allerdings muss ich sagen da ich vom Seasonic ein bisschen entäuscht bin, das geht dir wohl änlich. Gibt doch nix über ein Usertest!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nein, ein Pure Power sollte in der Lage sein ein System mit einer GT 240 zu betreiben, ist es aber nicht. Das Seasonic schafft es, wird aber unnötig warm und der Lüfter läuft entsprechend.
So gesehen taugen die 300 Watt Netzteile einfach nichts, egal welches.
Bedeutet für mich also, dass ich mir ein stärkeres besorge.

Also entweder wieder ein 350 Watt Pure oder ein 380 Watt Seasonic oder doch das Cougar A.


----------



## poiu (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

warte doch erzbarons test ab oder kauf dir ein gutes 500W und gut ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hier, sieht doch superschick aus, in schwarz und passt super zum Gehäuse. KLICK


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber warum 35€ für ein 450 Watt Netzteil ausgeben wenn du ein 500 Watt NT für 16€ bekommst.
SL-500 Netzteil 500 Watt ATX Super Silent 120mm Lüfter: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Weil ich keine 500 Watt brauche.


----------



## Shi (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, brennt wenigstens schön blau


----------



## poiu (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hier quanti 

400W SUPER SILENTE ATX NETZTEIL MIT 1XSATA,20-24PIN, PK bei eBay.de: Gehäuse (endet 19.07.10 21:10:48 MESZ)


----------



## Shi (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

OMG ich würd das echt gern mal offen sehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> hier quanti
> 
> 400W SUPER SILENTE ATX NETZTEIL MIT 1XSATA,20-24PIN, PK bei eBay.de: Gehäuse (endet 19.07.10 21:10:48 MESZ)


 
Das hat aber nur einen Sata Stromstecker.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also wirklich du bist aber ganz schön wählerich, das 500 Watt brauch ich nicht, das hat nur ein SATA Stecker will ich nicht!!! Wie were es denn mit dem hir:
POWER SUPPLY,300W PFC GEN 2 (OEM Part Number: 216108-001 ) bei COSEW Shop
300 Watt Netzteil und kostet nur 250€!


----------



## Klutten (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wäre es wohl möglich den sinnlosen Spam hier zu unterlassen und auch keine Ebay-Links zu posten? Danke.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hast ja recht, mans solls nicht übertreiben. Kann mir aber mal einer erkären warum das Teil so teuer ist, ist es irgentwie speziell abgesichert das den Preis von 250€ rechtvertigt?


----------



## Shi (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nää das is einfach ein Fehler vom Shop oder so


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ne ist kein Fehler, hab mehrere Händlier gefunden wo das Netzteil so teuer war, ist irgent wie für Server deshalb mein Gedanke mit der Speziellen absicherung.


----------



## poiu (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ok Klutten, bisl spaß muss manchmal sein 

@Hulk

da steht HP könnte ein spezielles Server NT sein!?!


----------



## Erzbaron (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Ding ist so teuer weils ein offizielles HP Ersatzteil ist  und ein echtes Schnäppchen dazu ...

An dem ist nix besonders oder speziell abgesichert, ein stinknormales OEM Netzteil, vermutlich von FSP oder Delta, kann aber auch eines von LiteOn ... HP kauft ja fast überall ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kapier ich aber trozdem micht den hir kostet ein HP 300 Watt sogar 765€ das verlangen die doch nicht ohne wirklichen Grund.
Hewlett-Packard HP A7502 300W DC Power Supply JD225A bei lieske-elektronik kaufen


----------



## Erzbaron (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Preise sind vermutlich nicht manuell erstellt sondern automatisch, wahrscheinlich aufgrund eines "0" Angebotes ... passiert halt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Kapier ich aber trozdem micht den hir kostet ein HP 300 Watt sogar 765€ das verlangen die doch nicht ohne wirklichen Grund.
> Hewlett-Packard HP A7502 300W DC Power Supply JD225A bei lieske-elektronik kaufen


 
Und die 765 sind ohne Mehrwertsteuer, die kommt noch mal oben drauf.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann bist ja bei 900€ für ein NT, das kann aber kein Fehler sein denn die Preise hab ich auf verschiedenen Seiten gelesen. Es kann mir doch keiner erzählen das man 900 € für ein normales 300Watt Netzteil verlangen kann. Also mal erlich das ist doch Wucher und strafbar, ist kein Scherz wenn dem so ist dann stehen ein Paar Manager von HP kurz vorm Knast. Was hat es jetzt damit aufsich, da muss was dahinter stecken. Selbst ein DAU (Dümmst Anzunehmender User) würde nicht 900€ für ein normales 300Watt NT zahlen. Oder vieleicht doch???????


----------



## roheed (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Es kann mir doch keiner erzählen das man 900 € für ein normales 300Watt  Netzteil verlangen kann. Also mal erlich das ist doch Wucher und  strafbar



hmm weiß nicht, verlangen kann doch eigentlich jeder was er will oder nicht?!
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es strafbar ist....
sonst kann ich gleich weitermachen....
oder findest das normal das SIEM**** für eine 64KB MMC karte über 50 euro verlangen kann?^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab heute bei Atelco schwer gelacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab das Pure zurück gebracht und gesagt, dass es nicht stabil läuft, er schließt es an einen Rechner an, startet und guckt... guckt weiter... 
Plötzlich.. schwupps, Recher aus, Rechner geht nicht mehr an, Netzteil hin.  

Da hat er mich doof angeguckt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 --->


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Geil das war nicht schlecht oft ist es ja anderster rum, hehehheheh Das nächste mal nimmst ne Cammera mit weil sowas passiert ja nicht all zu oft. Was für ein Netzteil hast du dir jetzt gekauft?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Noch gar keins, ich hätte ein Pure 350 genommen, hatte er aber nicht da.
Ab Mittwoch kommen neue Netzteile, wahrscheinlich hole ich mir dann das Cougar A.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na denn aber ich bezweifle das es so leise ist wie dein altes be quiet, das war in der Hnsicht fast perfekt. Ich sags ja ich hör mein Dark Power 450 Watt selbst bei voll Last garnet, das hat auch die PCGH bestädigt die bei voller Belastung 0.3 Sone gemessen haben also so gut wie unhörbar. Aber vieleicht hast du mit dem Cougar mehr Glück als mit deinem Seasonic.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Cougar ist halt sehr modern und neu, das Pure eben technisch älter.
Mal gucken, vielleicht bestelle ich auch online und lasse es mir zum Shop liefern.


----------



## Shi (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das BQ Dark Power Pro P7 550W ist das viel besser als mein PurePower?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jop, dazwischen liegen Welten.


----------



## Shi (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hehe, gut, danke *zufrieden in mich hineinlächel*


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, dazwischen liegen Welten.



Kannst du mir das genauer erklären?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Komponenten, Schutzschaltungen, Materialqualität, Herstellungsqualität.
Das Dark Power hat so seine Schwächen, aber es ist schon recht gut, wenn man das Pure und das Straight anguckt.
Natürlich gibts bessere Netzteile.


----------



## Shi (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hab eins für 40€ ergattert :O


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hab ja auch das Dark Power, wei quanti schon sagte es ist wirklich gut und leise aber probiere gleich mal aus ob es den Einschallt Bug hat, also Netztstecker raus und wieder rein ob dann der PC gleich beim ersten Anschallten hochfährt oder einen zweiten Versuch benötigt, das haben leider manche  P7 meins auch. Ich schallte einfach nicht mehr über die Steckerleiste aus damit hat sich das Problem erledigt. 40€ ist super, viel spass!


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Für 40€ kannst du zugreifen, das 550 Watt Modell liefert 528 Watt auf der 12 Volt Schiene, das ist recht gut für ein Netzteil, dessen Technik schon 4 Jahre alt ist.

Ich hab im Gaming System ein 650 Watt Modell drinne, das liefert 624 Watt auf der 12 Volt Leitung.


----------



## Shi (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Subba, dann kann die HD5850 (die es wohl werden wird) ja kommen <3 Okay, auch das Alte hätte gereicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich dreh am Teller. 

Hab mir heute das Cougar A gekauft (400 Watt Version) und eingebaut.
Rechner ging kurz nach dem Einschalten wieder aus und die Diode am Mainboard leuchtete nicht mehr. 
Das Corsair eingebaut, alles bestens, das Cougar wieder eingebaut, immer noch alles tot. 
Das neu gekauft Cougar ist verreckt, das kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werde also Morgen zu Atelco fahren und es zurück bringen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist der Ruf erst mal ruiniert lebt sich genzlich unscheniert! Netzteil Killer!!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Pure hab ich nichtg gekillt, das war der Atelco Mann.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ne das zählt nicht es hatte ja schon bei dir einen hau bekommen, (Netzteil Killer) cooler Name. Ach hast du dir mal den Test durchgelesen den ich dir in dem anderem Thread gepostet hab und was denkst du darüber?Vier leise Netzteile von TSP und BeQuiet : Geräusch-Test - Review Hartware.net


----------



## Erzbaron (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Quanti alter Netzteilmörder ... 

Wenn das nächste Netzteil übern Jordan geht würde ich mir mal das Board genau anschauen ^^

Warum haste jetzt eigentlich das 400W Modell genommen? Das ist doch völlig oversized für deinen "kleinen" Rechner ...

BTW, laut Paketverfolgung hat HWV heute mein neues Cougar SE abgeschickt 


edit: @ Hulkhardy, was willst du uns mit dem uralten Test sagen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Misst falscher Link,hehhehe das ist dir Hitze!!!


----------



## Compucase (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Quanti
Schick das Ding doch bitte zu mir, da bin ich neugierig was damit los ist. zumal du ja wirklich mehr als nur Pech hattest mit deinen Netzteilen. Ich meld mich per PN.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ok richtiger Link, denke aber ihr kennt die Seite aber egal falls nicht Link:
Hardwareluxx - HEC stellt in Zusammenarbeit mit Planet 3DNow! entwickeltes 300-Watt-Netzteil vor


----------



## Erzbaron (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das P3D300 hab ich Quanti schon mal verlinkt ... ist ganz spannend und die Bestückungswünsche stammen von Soulpain ... kann also nur gut sein  außerdem ist der Preis einfach der Hammer, achja und die Basis ist da A300 ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Quanti alter Netzteilmörder ...
> 
> Wenn das nächste Netzteil übern Jordan geht würde ich mir mal das Board genau anschauen ^^
> 
> Warum haste jetzt eigentlich das 400W Modell genommen? Das ist doch völlig oversized für deinen "kleinen" Rechner ...


 
Weil Atelco nur das liegen hatte und du weißt ja, 6 Sata Stecker gibs nur bei dem Modell. 
Jop, Asrock eben, also doch nur billiger Schrott. 



Compucase schrieb:


> @Quanti
> Schick das Ding doch bitte zu mir, da bin ich neugierig was damit los ist. zumal du ja wirklich mehr als nur Pech hattest mit deinen Netzteilen. Ich meld mich per PN.


 
Ist eine Überlegung, ich fahre morgen mal bei Atelco vorbei und dann sollen die das bei sich testen.

Zum Cougar A.
Das Netzteil hat einfach abgeschaltet, kein Brandgeruch oder sonst was, zu heiß ist es auch nicht geworden.
Gibts da drin irgendwo eine Sicherung, die auslöst?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ubs, hab ich net gewusst. Aber ja ich glaub das Teil kann echt was sein und nach dem letzten Debakel sollte sich quanti(Netzteil Killer) genau überlegen was für eins er sich holen soll.


----------



## Compucase (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es gibt eine sogenannte Schmelzsicherung die den Kontakt unterbricht wenn viel zu viel reinkommt. Das verhindert dann das die Komponenten was abbekommen.
Kann mir das momentan aber auch nicht erklären, daher hätte ich dein Exemplar gerne für unsere Teststationen damit ich es danach dann komplett zerlegen kann.
Nichts gegen Atelco oder irgendeinen anderen Händler - aber die haben kein professionelloes Equipment um ein Netzteil zu testen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So, jetzt wirds lustig.
Das Cougar A läuft wieder. Hatte es ja ausgebaut und dann noch mal für den anderen Rechner getestet (das AM2+ System).
Dort startet der Rechner ganz normal, als wenn nichts ist.
Also wieder zurück gebaut und nun startet auch der Office Rechner. 
Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Erzbaron (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ubs, hab ich net gewusst. Aber ja ich glaub das Teil kann echt was sein und nach dem letzten Debakel sollte sich quanti(Netzteil Killer) genau überlegen was für eins er sich holen soll.


 
Wie jetzt? Du findest das P3D300 gut obwohls nicht von BeQuiet! ist?  

@ Quanti

Lass das Netzteil doch von Cougar testen, nach Hilden ist es nicht sooo weit  und wenn du nett fragst bekommste ja vielleicht sogar ein Austauschmodell ^^


edit: Ok, DAS ist seltsam ^^


----------



## -Masterchief- (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hmm beobachten, und wenns wieder vorkommt dann würde ich es zum testen einschicken oder Cougar überreichen (halt da hinfahren), seltsam...


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jop, im Augenblick läufts super, keine Probleme, sehr leise, also unhörbar und wenn man das System belastet, wirds auch nicht lauter, was ja noch beim Seasonic der Fall war.


----------



## Compucase (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hmm, beobachte das Mal. So langsam vermute ich aber mal das Du dein gesamtes System mal überprüfen solltest. Denn ein Netzteil startet oder nicht. Und nicht nach Lust und Laune 
Ansonsten sendest Du es mir bzw. kommst pers. vorbei, kein Problem.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wieso soll ich mein System überprüfen? 
Wenn ich das Corsair reinbaue, läufts immer problemlos.
Das Seasonic war irgendwie zu luschig, das Pure war... na ja.. 
Und wieso das Cougar ausgegangen ist weiß ich nicht.
Kanns ein Wackelkontakt sein?
Irgendeine Strippe, bzw. ein Kabel am 24/4 Pin Stecker?


----------



## Compucase (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eigentlich nicht. Aber das andere Netzteil hatte ja auch seine Probleme. Nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nun ja, ich hab auch schon mal drei Drucker in einer Woche verschlissen, also ist das jetzt nicht so neu für mich, dass eine Hardware nur von morgens bis mittags hält.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, im Augenblick läufts super, keine Probleme, sehr leise, also unhörbar und wenn man das System belastet, wirds auch nicht lauter, was ja noch beim Seasonic der Fall war.



 Tja was soll ich sagen auser das hab ich schon seit Jahren mit meinem Dark Power. Freud mich aber zu hören das Cougar entlich nach gezogen hat!


----------



## Icke&Er (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich frage gleich mal hier, da NT-größen nicht so mein Ding sind 

E1200 @ OC
Irgendein Mobo 
4GB DDR2
ATI 4650
und Festplatte/Laufwerk/etc

-> Da sollte doch ein besseres 350-400 Watt NT locker reichen oder?

PS: Ne 8800GT sollte auchnoch passen oder?

MFG


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ab 300 Watt Marken Netzteil bist du dabei. (be quiet)


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ein gutes Markennetzteil hat damit keine Probleme, mehr asl 200 Watt zieht das System eh nicht.


----------



## Icke&Er (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gut, dachte ich mir doch ^^

Danke

MFG


----------



## Shi (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja 300-350W reichen.

BTW: Quanti, bald die 25k?  nicht schlecht


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und hoffentlich ist dann der Junkie weg.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab gehört ab 25k Posts werden dann aber alle SPAM'S abgezogen und wie viel bleibt dann noch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Keine Ahnung, vielleicht kommt nach Junkie dann der Spritzer. 
Aber hoffentlich spritz der sich dann nichts.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich sag nur flüssiges Silizium, ist voll der Knaller in der Szene!


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Öhm, Silizium? 
Flüssig? 
Schmilzt aber erst bei 1400°.
Recht mollig, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Shi (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wir schweifen ab. 

Wieviel Watt braucht denn das Sys aus meiner Sig ca. wenn man die HD4870 durch ne HD5850 ersetzt?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das gleiche!


----------



## Shi (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

LOL. Okay. Thx


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Im Idle weniger, unter Last etwa genauso viel.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja stimmt im gegensatz zur 4870 Taktet sich bei der 5850 auch der VRam runte und nicht nur die GPU, hat ATI doch noch auf die reihe bekommen.


----------



## fpsJunkie (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kurze Frage:
Reicht das Netzteil für eine HD 4850 Vapor-X und eine 125W AMD CPU?

Corsair CX 400W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-400CX) | hoh.de


----------



## Shi (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja reicht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber das Corsair finde ich jetzt nich so dolle das hir kostet genauso viel ist aber besser Link:
Sharkoon Rush Power C SHA-R400M 400W ATX 2.31 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Oder auch das von be quiet
be quiet Pure Power 430W ATX 2.3 (L7-430W/BN105) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
für 10€ mehr bekommst du auch das Cougar.
Cougar Power 400W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich tippe mal, dass er das Netzteil schon hat und sich kein neues kaufen will.


----------



## fpsJunkie (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Stimmt genau 
Mein Bruder hat das zurzeit eingebaut und will seinen Dualcore gegen nen Quad oder Sixcore tauschen.
Und weil ich noch ein NesteQ 750W Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement rumliegen habe, wollte ich wissen ob ich das einbauen muss oder das Kotzair noch reicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Schau nach, was das Corsair auf der 12 Volt Leitung liefert.


----------



## fpsJunkie (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

30 Ampere  (laut Beschreibung im Link)
Ich werde gekillt wenn ich seinen Rechner aufmache und er ist nicht da


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dsa wären 360 Watt.
Damit lässt sich schon was anfangen, was wird nochmal verbaut?


----------



## fpsJunkie (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das gleiche Mobo wie in meinem PC (Signatur), irgendeine AMD CPU mit 125W, k.a. ob Quad- oder Sixcore und eine HD 4850 Vapor-X.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das sollte reichen.
Die 4840 ist zwar nicht gerade sparsam, aber noch vertretbar.


----------



## fpsJunkie (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es ist auch eine 4850 
Egal, ansonsten habe ich ja noch das 750W NT.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Probiere es aus, wird schon klappen.


----------



## fpsJunkie (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ok, thx.


----------



## fpsJunkie (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

dieser post kann gelöscht werden...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ach so du hast das Ding schon,ups! Da hab ich wohl was überlesen. Ja reichen wirds wie quanti schon richtig bemerkt hat aber ich sag dir gleich, wenn das Netzteil under Last gerät wird es recht laut werden. Wie alt ist das NT eigentlich, also wie lange hast du es schon.


----------



## fpsJunkie (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es ist so ungefähr ein Jahr alt.
Also laut soll es nicht werden. Das System ist dank Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Silent getrimmt


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na das kannst du jetzt mit dem NT echt vergessen da wird das Netzteil recht gut raus zu hören sein. Will damit dasgen die Silent Wings hättest dir echt sparen können.


----------



## fpsJunkie (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jetzt ist es es ja noch leise^^
Und du meinst es gibt wirklich ein lautes Geräusch? Ich meine, solche Silent-Lüfter drehen ja meist auch mit 12V nicht so schnell.


----------



## Erzbaron (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das sinnigste ist es einfach die ganze Kiste zu testen ... der Rechner ist im normalen Betrieb weit weg von dem 360W effektiver Leistung und wenn der Rechner zum Beispiel beim zocken unter Volllast läuft wird ein etwas lauterer Netzteillüfter kein großes Drama sein ...

Denn, NesteQ liefert leider auch nicht kontinuierlich TOP Netzteile ab und bis dato hat noch niemand geklärt um was für ein NesteQ es sich beim "Ersatznetzteil" handelt 

Also, einfach probieren


----------



## fpsJunkie (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es handelt sich um ein NesteQ E²Cs X-Strike.
Ich hab hier in dem Thread auch schon mal nach der Qualität gefragt, aber so richtig konntet ihr mir leider nicht erklären obs gut oder schlecht ist. Daher habe ich mir im Internet ein paar Tests angeschaut und herausgefunden das es eigentlich schon ziemlich hochwertig ist.
Zur Vollast: Die Gehäuselüfter laufen konstant auf 7 Volt, also leise, und die Graka hört man selbst im Furmark NICHT. 
Bisher habe ich von dem Netzteil auch noch nichts gehört.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mach mal Furmark und Prime95 gleichzeitig an, wenns dann nicht laut wird hast echt glück gehabt und ich unrecht. Was ich zwar nicht ganz verstehe weil Corsair eigentlich meisten grottige Lüfter verbaut aber was solls.


----------



## fpsJunkie (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also nach ungefähr 5 Minuten Prime95 + Furmark hört man den Netzteillüfter schon ein ganz bisschen, aber nicht wirklich störend.
Oder soll ich länger laufen lassen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ah jo das Netzteil muss ja erst mal richtig warm werden also 15 minuten  ist minimum!


----------



## Domowoi (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich habe eine Frage und zwar:
Kann es sein das ein Netzteil so kaputt geht dass es in dem Moment in dem der Rechner aus irgendeinem Grund aus geht zuviel Strom gibt und damit das Netzteil killt?
Hintergrund ist der, dass auf meinem MB die Spannungswandler abgeraucht sind und auch nach der Reperatur nach 5 min wieder ein Spannungswandler abgeraucht sit. Aktuell ist das Mainboard zum 2ten Mal beim Händler und geht wieder zu Gigabyte.

Hardware steht eigentlich unten.
Netzteil ist Corsair 850W ohne Kabelmanagement.


----------



## mapLayer (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Normal nicht, da hierfür eigentlich genug Schutzmechanismen eingebaut sind.
mfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Keine Ahnung, möglich ist das schon, dass das Netzteil zuviel Strom liefert und damit die Hardware killt.
Dürfte aber nicht sein, da es ja Schutzmaßnahmen dafür gibt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Domowoi schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage und zwar:
> Kann es sein das ein Netzteil so kaputt geht dass es in dem Moment in dem der Rechner aus irgendeinem Grund aus geht zuviel Strom gibt und damit das Netzteil killt?
> Hintergrund ist der, dass auf meinem MB die Spannungswandler abgeraucht sind und auch nach der Reperatur nach 5 min wieder ein Spannungswandler abgeraucht sit. Aktuell ist das Mainboard zum 2ten Mal beim Händler und geht wieder zu Gigabyte.
> 
> ...



Hallo, Domowoi

Wenn ein Spannungsregler abraucht, liegt das in der Regel an zu hoher Last auf der Sekundären Seite (sprich der Last, die da dran hängt).
Ich vermute mal, das du von den CPU Spannungsreglern sprichst, entsprechend würde ich hier sagen, das die CPU schuld an dem Abrauchen sein könnte.


----------



## Knuffi (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von diesem NT 
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold Series M600 PSU - 600 Watt
Hat das hier jemand und kann berichten?
Wie sieht es gegenüber dem Enermax Modu87+ aus?

Grüße
Knuffi


----------



## poiu (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es ist kein schlechtes Netzteil, aber die Seasonic, Cougar GX & das Modu sind wohl ein zacken besser

Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 800 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## Knuffi (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@poiu
Danke für den Test 
Mir gefallen die Flachbandkabel wegen verlegen 

Aber dann bleibt wohl nur das Modu87+ 500W für mein System

Grüße
Knuffi


----------



## poiu (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wie gesagt schlecht ist das teil nicht, eher meckern auf hohem Niveau


----------



## Knuffi (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hmm also doch das CM nehmen?
Jetzt etwas verwirrt sein


----------



## poiu (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual 

ich würde eher eins der erst genannten nehmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Greif zum Cougar GX.


----------



## Domowoi (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> [...]CPU schuld an dem Abrauchen sein könnte.


Also könnte es sein das die CPU jedes Mainboard zerstören wird? Oder brauchen die Spannungswandler nur bessere Kühlung?


----------



## Shi (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

BTW @ hulkhardy1: Heute ist mein Dark Power Pro angekommen und es hat glaub ich keinen BQ-Bug, es verhält sich nämlich 100% normal


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Freud mich für dich, weil die Dark Power sind echt gute Netzteile besonders in hinblick auf die Lautstärke, selbst unter Vollast kann mann sie so gut wie garnet hören. Mein Problem ist das ich mir zwei NV470 für SLI hole und ich auch ein neus NT brauche. Ich weiß das es zwar bessere gibt aber ich spiel schon mit dem Gedanken mir ein Dark Power P8 850 Watt zu holen, echt mal sehen.


----------



## Shi (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, das soll ja keine so guten Ripple/Noise Werte haben, auch wenn ich nicht weiß was das ist haha


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ripple/Noise steht für der Ausgangsgleichspannung überlagerter Wechselspannungsanteil, gemessen über eine definierte Bandbreite in Spitzen- oder Effektivwert.
Verursacht wird das durch eine gleichgerichtete Netzfrequenz.
Schuld daran sind qualitativ mangelhafte Bauteile.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei den Dingern macht die Welligkeit Probleme. Das ist ja so das Netzteil hängt ja an der Steckdose und existiert Wecheselstrom aber für den PC brauchst du Gleichstrom. Bei der Gleichrichtung und Transformierung bekommst du aber die Wechselspannung nie ganz weg, Welligkeit, bei guten ist sie geringer bei schlechten NT's höher. Im normal Betrieb hat das allerdings wenig einfluss auf die Hardwarekompnenten. Wenn du aber die Hardware an ihre Grenzen bringst mach es sich schon bemerkbar, in dem es die Übertaktfähigkeit beeinflusst.


----------



## Shi (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Okay danke. Aber wieso müssen es 2 GTX 470 sein? Eine reicht doch. Ich hol mir nach meinem Ferienjob wohl eine GTX460/465 oder eine gebrauchte 5850, eher die NV wegen Tesselation


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hol mir noch eine zweite Onboard und lass sie dann im Crossfire laufen. 
Wo schließe ich eigentlich das CF Kabel an der Onboard an?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja ich weiß das eine reichen würde aber ich hab nach langer Arbeitslosigkeit (ein Euro Job) entlich wieder Arbeit bei der Stadt Mannheim gefunden. Ich muss mir jetzt einfach geile Hardware kaufen, ich hab lang genug dafon nur träumen dürfen. Shi, das ist ne Emutionelle Sache ich muss das einfach tun!!!!


----------



## Shi (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Quanti: Ich glaube an den SATA Ports

@ hulkhardy1: Cool, ich wohn in KA  Gar nicht weit von dir  Naja, dann hau doch voll auf den Putz und nimm 2 Ares


----------



## soulpain (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Ripple/Noise steht für der Ausgangsgleichspannung  überlagerter Wechselspannungsanteil, gemessen über eine definierte  Bandbreite in Spitzen- oder Effektivwert.
> Verursacht wird das durch eine gleichgerichtete Netzfrequenz.
> Schuld daran sind qualitativ mangelhafte Bauteile.


Naja, nicht ganz. Sowas wie gleichgerichtete Netzfrequenz gibt es in dem Fall nicht. Zwei Größen, nämlich Strom und Frequenz (die aber hier nichts mit der aus dem Netz zu tun hat) haben Einfluss auf die Höhe. Das hängt also von der Topologie ab. Die Elkos werden dagegen geschaltet, wobei nicht die Qualität, sondern vor allem die Kapazität und Anzahl eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Domowoi schrieb:


> Also könnte es sein das die CPU jedes Mainboard zerstören wird? Oder brauchen die Spannungswandler nur bessere Kühlung?


Ja, das ist im Prinzip möglich, wenn die CPU mehr Saft zieht als die Spannungsregler vertragen (oder gar defekt ist).



Shi schrieb:


> BTW @ hulkhardy1: Heute ist mein Dark Power Pro angekommen und es hat glaub ich keinen BQ-Bug, es verhält sich nämlich 100% normal


Hallo, Shi
Von einem BQT Bug ist mir nichts bekannt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ quanti! Also ganz einfach ausgedrückt, wenn du Wechselspannung gleich richtest bleibt ein Puls zurück,-------------, indem Strom fließ und nicht. Um so mehr Elkos du benutzt um so geringer werden die abstände wo kein Strom fließt. Also der Puls oder Welligkeit nimmt ab. Wenn es starke Elkos sind nimmt die Zeit wo Strom fließt zu, also verringert sich der Puls oder Welligkeit nochmal. In diesem Fall heißt größer und mehr wirklich auch besser!

edit: @Soulpain, quanti hat aber nicht ganz unrecht. Wenn er mit quallität der Bauteile die Tolleranz der Elkos meint dann beeinfussen sie die Welligkeit schon da sie ja nicht so eine konstante Spannung abgeben und damit die Zeit in der Strom fließt beeinflusst.


----------



## Shi (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Stefan



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Hab ja auch das Dark Power, wei quanti schon sagte es ist wirklich gut und leise aber probiere gleich mal aus ob es den Einschallt Bug hat, also Netztstecker raus und wieder rein ob dann der PC gleich beim ersten Anschallten hochfährt oder einen zweiten Versuch benötigt, das haben leider manche  P7 meins auch. Ich schallte einfach nicht mehr über die Steckerleiste aus damit hat sich das Problem erledigt. 40€ ist super, viel spass!



Hmm gibts das nicht?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja doch!


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Naja, nicht ganz. Sowas wie gleichgerichtete Netzfrequenz gibt es in dem Fall nicht. Zwei Größen, nämlich Strom und Frequenz (die aber hier nichts mit der aus dem Netz zu tun hat) haben Einfluss auf die Höhe. Das hängt also von der Topologie ab. Die Elkos werden dagegen geschaltet, wobei nicht die Qualität, sondern vor allem die Kapazität und Anzahl eine Rolle spielt.


 
Ich hab das gesagt, was man an der Uni gelehrt bekommt, wenn man einen Kurs belegen muss, damit man einen Schein in Maschinenentwicklungstechnik bekomm kann. 
War also allgemein gesagt und nicht direkt auf PC Netzteile bezogen.


----------



## Domowoi (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, das ist im Prinzip möglich, wenn die CPU mehr Saft zieht als die Spannungsregler vertragen (oder gar defekt ist)[...]


Also der PC läuft an sich. Wenn die CPU kaputt wäre würde gar nichts mehr gehen.?
Das Merkwürde ist das es eine gute Zeit (6-7 Monate gelaufen ist.)

Edith sagt grad: Schaun wir erstmal wie es aussieht wenn das MB mal wieder da ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab keine Ahnung was an der Uni gelehrt wird da war ich nie aber nach meinem Verständniss was ich ja oben gepostet habe hat die Quallität der Bauteile sehr wohl einen Einfluss auf die Welligkeit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung was an der Uni gelehrt wird da war ich nie aber nach meinem Verständniss was ich ja oben gepostet habe hat die Quallität der Bauteile sehr wohl einen Einfluss auf die Welligkeit.


 
Das denke ich ebenso.
Hab ich sehr gutre Komponenten verbaur, kommen die Effekte deutlich weniger zum Tragen, als wenn ich minderwertigen Kram drinne hab.
Wie sieht denn beim LC-Power oder Tronje mit Ripple Noise aus.
Wenn die Komponenten egal sind, müssten die darin ja ebensogut sein wie hochwertige Netzteile.


----------



## soulpain (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Ich hab keine Ahnung was an der Uni gelehrt wird da war ich  nie aber nach meinem Verständniss was ich ja oben gepostet habe hat die  Quallität der Bauteile sehr wohl einen Einfluss auf die Welligkeit.


Da musst Du jetzt aber erklären, was Du unter Qualität verstehst. Laut Formel fließen Strom und niedrigere Frequenz negativ, die Kapazität positiv in den Endwert ein. Ob japanischer oder chinesicher Herkunft spielt dabei keine Rolle.

Was Du vielleicht meinst ist, dass Kondensatoren je nach Ripplestrom unterschiedlich lange leben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mit Quallität meine ich die Tolleranz der Elkos, also das abweichen des "normal Wertes". In der Zeit in dem sich ein Elkos aufläd und Strom abgibt. Beide Werte unterliegen schwankungen und je nach Quallität ist sie größer oder kleiner und damit beeinflussen sie natürlch die Wlligkeit. Wie das genau eingerechnet wird weiß ich nicht aber nach meinem Physikkalischen und Logischem Versändiss ist das so.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Da musst Du jetzt aber erklären, was Du unter Qualität verstehst. Laut Formel fließen Strom und Frequenz negativ, die Kapazität positiv in den Endwert ein. Ob japanischer oder chinesicher Herkunft spielt dabei keine Rolle.
> 
> Was Du vielleicht meinst ist, dass Kondensatoren je nach Ripplestrom unterschiedlich lange leben.


 
Hast du das mal testen können, wie lange die Komponenten so leben und obs immer die gleichen sind, die kaputt gehen, wenn ein Netzteil das zeitliche segnet?


----------



## Leo. (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eben wieder das x650 zurückgeschickt. 

Dachte eig. das man für den Preis Qualität kauft, aber so kann man sich täuschen :/

Euch schon mal passiert das ein Netzteil GAR nicht funktioniert?

Bzw, es geht ne 10tel sekunde, und dann hört man ein lautes "Klack" im NT, und aus ist es.

Naja, mal schaun was der Support dazu sagt


----------



## Shi (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was für Hardware hing dran?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Leo. schrieb:


> Euch schon mal passiert das ein Netzteil GAR nicht funktioniert?


 
Jop, schon ein paar mal.

Was erwartest du?
Der Kram wird in China zusammengekleistert, dass da mal ein Gerät defekt das Lager verlässt, überrascht mich nicht im Geringsten.


----------



## soulpain (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

(Ent)lade-Zeiten hängen mit der Größe und dem spezifischen Widerstand zusammen.

Was qualitativ einen Einfluss haben könnte, sind Kapazitätsverluste. In gewisser Hinsicht hat die Langlebigkeit also auch etwas damit zu tun. Aber es bezieht sich eben auf die Kapazität.



> Hast du das mal testen können, wie lange die Komponenten so leben und  obs immer die gleichen sind, die kaputt gehen, wenn ein Netzteil das  zeitliche segnet?


Wenn Netzteile kaputt gehen, waren das oft Halbleiter (Schalter, Dioden) aufgrund der Überlastung z.B. bei falscher Nennleistung oder wegen Störungen - oder die Sicherung bei Überstrom. Wie bereits beschrieben gibt es bei Elkos Alterungsprozesse, insofern ist diese Art von Qualität nicht ganz unwichtig. Das Verhalten der Bauteile ändert sich. Ein Großteil hängt aber auch von den Bedingungen ab. Kaputte Elkos hatte ich nie bei neuen Testmustern, (außer mal einen offensichtlich falsch gepolten, hat damit aber natürlich nichts zu tun. )


----------



## Leo. (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Was für Hardware hing dran?



2x1,5TB , 1 dvd laufwerk, 1 e8200 @ 3,4ghz und eine GTX480.

Konnte es dann nicht glauben und hab das grüne Mainboardkabel mit der Masse verbunden, gleichzeitig die Laufwerke als verbraucher dazugehängt. Und der selbe Fehler wieder 

Die 9600GT wieder reingebaut, das alte NT rein, und der Kasten läuft wieder. 

Jetzt heißt es abwarten :/



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, schon ein paar mal.
> 
> Was erwartest du?
> Der Kram wird in China zusammengekleistert, dass da mal ein Gerät defekt das Lager verlässt, überrascht mich nicht im Geringsten.



Auch da sollte es eine Qualitätskontrolle geben, oder nicht? 

(Glaubst du etwa die wollen Schmutz auf ihrem kommunistischen Hemd haben?  )


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Schade @Soulpain ich kann leider die Diskussion mit dir nicht vortsetzen da fehlt es mir doch an Bildung, ich habe schon ein gewisses Verständnis des Stroms und seinem Verhalten aber wie gesagt das geht in Höhen da hörts halt bei mir auf. Aber nach dem Natur Gesetz von Ursache und Wirkung müsste die Zeit eine Komponente der Formel sein um es zu berechnen aber egal. Ach was ich noch sagen wollte man hört ja von deinem Netzteil wo du mit gewirkt hast nur gutes also denke ich wirst du schon im Recht sein mit dem was du sagst, denn du musst ja ein recht großen Wissen haben!


----------



## Shi (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hm okay. Eigentlich müsste es reichen. Jedoch würd ich es mal testen mit dem neuen und der ollen 96erGT.

Und @ soulpain: Bist du nicht Redakteur von P3D?


----------



## Leo. (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Hm okay. Eigentlich müsste es reichen. Jedoch würd ich es mal testen mit dem neuen und der ollen 96erGT.



Hatte es mit beiden Grakas getestet, und immer der selbe Fehler.

Das Netzteil schaltet sich aus sobald man es einschaltet 

Zumindest sieht man es, weil die Lüfter kurzzeitig anlaufen.

Paket liegt eh schon auf der Post, wie das wohl kommen würde wenn ich das Paket wieder haben will?


----------



## Shi (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jo okay  Na dann viel Glück dass die RMA nicht zu lange dauert


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab heute mein Netzteil umgetauscht und für das andere hab ich eine Gutschrift bekommen.
Was soll ich mir also für 40 Ocken kaufen?


----------



## Shi (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ne passive Graka


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hab doch schon eine passive GraKa.


----------



## Shi (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja aber Onboardgrakas sind mMn für Pussys


----------



## soulpain (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Schade @Soulpain ich kann leider die Diskussion mit dir  nicht vortsetzen da fehlt es mir doch an Bildung, ich habe schon ein  gewisses Verständnis des Stroms und seinem Verhalten aber wie gesagt das  geht in Höhen da hörts halt bei mir auf. Aber nach dem Natur Gesetz von  Ursache und Wirkung müsste die Zeit eine Komponente der Formel sein um  es zu berechnen aber egal.



Warte doch mal. Ich glaube, wir schreiben gerade ein wenig aneinander vorbei, deshalb schreibe ich jetzt mal längere Sätze. Um auf die Zeit zu sprechen zu kommen. Wie oben gepostet, hängt der Ladevorgang von einigen Eigenschaften ab. Zeit ist außerdem eine  Komponente in der Frequenz (Anzahl periodischer Vorgänge pro  Zeitintervall): Also nicht, dass Du mich da missverstehst, Zeit/Frequenz hat einen Einfluss. Worauf ich mich beziehe ist, dass dieser Wert von Faktoren abhängig ist, nicht von Qualität in dem Sinne wie Langlebigkeit oder guter Verarbeitung. 

Mal praxisbezogen: Sowohl bei sehr billigen Netzteilen als auch sehr guten Netzteilen hatte ich schon schlechte Werte. Das ist in der Realität vor allem dann der Fall, wenn das NT groß ist und auf der Schiene ein hoher Strom fließt, nicht genug Platz für mehr Elkos ist oder im Falle von Billignetzteilen nicht das Budget für mehr/größere Elkos da ist. Also ein Mangel an Kapazität, nicht in dem Sinne, welche Art/Baureihe ich verwende. Denn von einer billigen Serie gibt es auch immer größere und kleinere Versionen. Bezogen auf den Elko muss man Kapazität, Frequenz und Strom einrechnen, um ihn zu dimensionieren. Wenn wir von der Welligkeit per se sprechen, gibt es topologiebedingt eine gewisse Ausgangsgröße, die auf den Sollwert geglättet werden muss.


----------



## RonnieColeman (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Quanti
Schenk die 40 mir  

für 40 hol dir Bequiet wings
oder nimms als ne art Gutschi für ne DX11 Graka


----------



## Shi (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Investiers in MoH  BTW: Ich hab jetzt in meinen 2. Rechner (Sempron 3400+, 2G Ram, Asus mAtx Board, Onboardpussygeforce 6150) ein PurePower 530W eingebaut.. das ich noch hatte. Würdet ihr es so lassen oder lieber da PP verkaufen und ein kleineres rein?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Mal praxisbezogen: Sowohl bei sehr billigen Netzteilen als auch sehr guten Netzteilen hatte ich schon schlechte Werte. Das ist in der Realität vor allem dann der Fall, wenn das NT groß ist und auf der Schiene ein hoher Strom fließt, nicht genug Platz für mehr Elkos ist oder im Falle von Billignetzteilen nicht das Budget für mehr/größere Elkos da ist. Also ein Mangel an Kapazität, nicht in dem Sinne, welche Art/Baureihe ich verwende. Denn von einer billigen Serie gibt es auch immer größere und kleinere Versionen. Bezogen auf den Elko muss man Kapazität, Frequenz und Strom einrechnen, um ihn zu dimensionieren. Wenn wir von der Welligkeit per se sprechen, gibt es topologiebedingt eine gewisse Ausgangsgröße, die auf den Sollwert geglättet werden muss.


 
Noch mal anders gefragt.
Wieso kann ein 750 Watt Combat Power nur, sagen wir mal, 400 Watt auf der 12 Volt Leitung liefern?
Laut Aufkleber muss es doch 750 Watt haben, denn sonst dürften sie das ja nicht mal verkaufen. Wo also sind die 750 Watt?
Oder bezieht sich das auf die Eingangsleistung, nicht aber auf die Leistung, die de4r Hardware zur Vergügung gestellt wird?



RonnieColeman schrieb:


> oder nimms als ne art Gutschi für ne DX11 Graka


 
Öhm, was fürn Ding?


----------



## RonnieColeman (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gutschi = gutschein oder anzahlung oder rabatt

wenn ein combat power 400W auf der 12V liefert, könnten dan nicht die restleichen 350W auf den anderen leitungen liegen
oder wie meinst du das?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und was soll ich mit einer Anzahlung auf einer DX11 Karte?


----------



## RonnieColeman (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

keine ahnung aber dann hätteste DX 11


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hab ich doch schon.


----------



## RonnieColeman (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wie das denn ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Öhmmm... gekauft?


----------



## RonnieColeman (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

aber du hast doch keine Graka, die DX 11 kompatibel ist. das wird doch runterge...???....... zu DX10 auf der 4290 und 8800gt


----------



## Leo. (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Jo okay  Na dann viel Glück dass die RMA nicht zu lange dauert



Wollte ja eig ne DOA-Abwicklung machen.

Leider funktioniert die Hotline von Seasonic nicht 

naja, jetzt ists eh schon zu spät^^


----------



## soulpain (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Noch mal anders gefragt.
> Wieso kann ein 750 Watt Combat Power nur, sagen wir mal, 400 Watt auf der 12 Volt Leitung liefern?
> Laut Aufkleber muss es doch 750 Watt haben, denn sonst dürften sie das ja nicht mal verkaufen. Wo also sind die 750 Watt?
> Oder bezieht sich das auf die Eingangsleistung, nicht aber auf die Leistung, die de4r Hardware zur Vergügung gestellt wird?



Die Angaben sind nicht eindeutig. Mit 750W dürfte zwar die erbrachte Leistung, genauer aber die Spitzenleistung gemeint sein, nicht die Dauerleistung. Fraglich wäre die Angabe, wenn man geschrieben hätte: Combinedleistung = 750W.

http://www.planet3dnow.de/photoplog/file.php?n=8405&w=o

Auf dem Label steht aber nur die Leistung der Schienen mit gemeinsamer Quelle und die maximale Belastbarkeit einzelner Schienen. Noch dazu noch ohne jegliche Angabe von Umständen und Umgebungsbedingungen. "max." ist auch so tolle Angabe, die alles heißen kann, außer, dass es mehr als bswp. die 600W auf 12V leistet. Die Gesamtleistung wird überhaupt nicht angegeben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



RonnieColeman schrieb:


> aber du hast doch keine Graka, die DX 11 kompatibel ist. das wird doch runterge...???....... zu DX10 auf der 4290 und 8800gt


 
Ich hab mal in mein Profil mein Gaming System reingeschrieben. 
Noch Fragen?


----------



## RonnieColeman (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

nice, aber wieso holst du dir nen Overclockingboard und den 1090T ?
1055 +400MHz und du bist auf dem stand eines 1090ers


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich glaube nicht, dass der 1055T auf 4,3GHz hochkommt.


----------



## RonnieColeman (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

What the hell, mit was kühlst du wenn du 4,3GHz hast? und wie viel strom zieht der dann?


----------



## Compucase (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Quantenslipstream
Wie schaut es jetzt mit der A-Serie bei dir aus?
Sehe Du hast nun ein A350?
Btw, heut abend werd ich mich mal wieder gerne zu euch gesellen, so ab 20.00 Uhr. Bis dahin hat Erzbaron ja sicherlich auch schon Daten zu seinem SE 400.
Also bis später.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



RonnieColeman schrieb:


> What the hell, mit was kühlst du wenn du 4,3GHz hast? und wie viel strom zieht der dann?


 
Alpenföhn Matterhorn.
Ein megageiler Kühler, auch wenn ich den blöden blauen Lüfter doof finde und ihn deswegen entsorgt hab.
Aber der Kühler ist super. 
Ich hab dafür 1,51 Volt drauf. Unter Last ist er dann auf 64°, im Idle 47°.
Leistung aber satt, bei der Taktrate hängt der alles ab, was ich bisher in den Fingern hatte (und das war schon eine Menge ).



Compucase schrieb:


> @ Quantenslipstream
> Wie schaut es jetzt mit der A-Serie bei dir aus?
> Sehe Du hast nun ein A350?
> Btw, heut abend werd ich mich mal wieder gerne zu euch gesellen, so ab 20.00 Uhr. Bis dahin hat Erzbaron ja sicherlich auch schon Daten zu seinem SE 400.
> Also bis später.


 
Jop, war mir doch irgendwie suspekt, daher hab ich es umgetauscht, gegen das 350 Watt Modell.
... und hab mir einen Pata/Sata Stromadapter gekauft. 

Das neue Modell lief sofort ohne Probleme, scheint auch ganz gut zu sein, aber der Lüfter darin ist echt nicht der Brüller. 
Ist das SE denn qualitativ so deutlich besser als das A oder ist das Meckern auf hohem Niveau?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja es geht halt nix über einen be quiet Silent Wing im Netzteil! Sorry, denn musste ich einfach los werden.


----------



## Shi (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Welches BQ-NT hat denn einen Silentwing drin?


----------



## RonnieColeman (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich glaub das PCGH-NT


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Welches BQ-NT hat denn einen Silentwing drin?


 
Die Dark Power haben einen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ähm, die Dark Power Serie ab der P6 Revision besitzen einen Silint Wing Lüfter. Auch die Strait Power aber nicht alle.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Welches BQ-NT hat denn einen Silentwing drin?


Hallo Shi

Jedes Modell der Straight Power E7 und Darkpower P8 Serie.


----------



## Shi (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Okay, hab mich schon gewundert, mein PP und mein DPP haben keine.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dein Dark Power Pro ist halt noch das alte Modell.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Stefan ich müsste mich schon arg irren wenn die Dark Power P6 keinen Silent Wing hätten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab das Dark Power P7 und das hat keinen Silent Wing Lüfter.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja ich weiß hab ja auch eins aber die P6 müssten eigentlich......ich überprüf das mal.
Jo ich werd alt, kein Silent Wing......


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Seit wann gibts die Silent Wing denn?
Die Antowrt darauf erklärt wahrscheinlich viel.


----------



## Compucase (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@HulkHardy
Hier findest Du Infos zu unseren Lüftern.
Diese haben im Übrigen eine MTBF von 150.000 Stunden, also satte 50.000 Stunden mehr als jedes (unsere eingeschlossen) handelsübliche Netzteil für den Office- bzw. Privatgebrauch.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich muss vorrausschicken das dies Technik wirklich sehr gut ist aber wie mit vielen Dingen ist es auch mit dieser das es auch Schattenseiten gibt. Das sind die ersten Sekunden bis sich ein Öldruck aufgebaut hat um die Achse stabiel in der Mitte zu halten und das ist das Problem beim Anlauf. Sie pendelt und schleift dann etwas am Rand entlang. Besonders beim heufigen an und aus schalten kommt es dann zu erheblichem verschleiß und dadurch das die Oberfläche immer rauer wird steigt auch der Gereuschpegel mit der Zeit. Durch einen Fesmagneten wie beim Noctua kann genau das verhinder werden. Aber wie schon gesagt das ist jammern auf sehr hohem Niveau!


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @ Stefan ich müsste mich schon arg irren wenn die Dark Power P6 keinen Silent Wing hätten.


Hallo hulkardy1

Die Silent Wings sind noch nicht so lange am Markt, so dass sie erst bei der aktuellen Generation Verwendung finden konnten.


----------



## Erzbaron (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich teste mein Cougar SE seit gestern intensivst durch und habe mir zum Lüfter schon eine Meinung bilden können ...

Der Lüfter ist gut! Zum "perfekten" Netzteillüfter reicht es leider nicht ganz denn sobald die Last steigt dreht der Lüfter hörbar ... im Idle bzw. Niedriglastbetrieb ist der Lüfter unhörbar ... im kompletten Passivbetrieb war er nicht herauszuhören 

Es ist übrigens ein technisch recht spannendes Flüssigkeitslager ... 

@Compucase

Verrätst du uns den Hersteller? Ihr habt ja leider so einen schicken Cougaraufkleber draufkleben lassen ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Der Lüfter ist gut! Zum "perfekten" Netzteillüfter reicht es leider nicht ganz denn sobald die Last steigt dreht der Lüfter hörbar ... im Idle bzw. Niedriglastbetrieb ist der Lüfter unhörbar ... im kompletten Passivbetrieb war er nicht herauszuhören


 
Ist beim Cougar A nicht anders. Der Lüfter "säuselt" vor sich hin, wenn das System gefordert wird und mehr Strom aufnimmt.
Interessant ist auch, dass es keinen Unterschied zwischen dem 400 Watt und dem 350 Watt Modell gibt.


----------



## Compucase (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wer sagt denn das wir keinen Magneten drin haben - schau Dir die Zeichnung von uns nochmal an. Da ist auch was eingezeichnet, nur halt nicht explizit beschrieben.

Perfekt ist schon mal gar nichts, auch unsere Produkte nicht. Das ist nun mal Fakt. Und das wird auch immer so bleiben. 
Das es lauter wird liegt aber nicht am Lüfter sondern daran wie wir ihn "programmiert" haben. Wir sind immer Verfechter des kühlen Netzteils gewesen und sind es immer noch. Lieber ein paar Prozent mehr Lautstärke, dafür aber das kühlste Netzteil. Unsere Lüfter sind durchgängig LAST und temperaturgesteuert. Wobei die Last meist das entscheidende Kriterium ist.
Beispiel: Du startest den PC, bist nach einer Minute auf dem Desktop. Rechner ist idle, sämtliche Bauteile sind noch "kalt", auch das Netzteil. Du startest direkt Prime und Furmark gleichzeitig. Der Netzteillüfter wird dann innerhalb einer Minute kräftig aufdrehen weil das Netzteil kräftig belastet wird (mal so 80% bis 90% Auslastung angenommen). Dabei ist es noch kalt und es würde einige Zeit dauern bis es wärmer wird und der Lüfter step-by-step schneller dreht.
Wir wollen Wärmebildung DIREKT verhindern und nicht erst besser kühlen wenn es schon warm ist. Am Besten ist es erst gar keine hohen Temperaturen aufkommen zu lassen bzw. diese im Ansatz zu "bekämpfen". Dann lebt das Netzteil auch deutlich länger.
So handeln wir das. Lieber nicht der leiseste, dafür der kühlste!

Die HDB-Lüfter kommen von PowerLogic. Daher stammt auch mein "COUGAR-HDB-Luefter2.jpg". Der Vollständigkeit halber - Die Texte und Abbildungen unterliegen dem Copyright von PowerLogic.

edit
@quanti
A300/350 teilen sich ein technisches Layout.
A400/450 auch. Daher gibt es schon einige Unterschiede zwischen A350 und A400. Gut, der Lüfter ist es nicht, der ist identisch (Young Lin Lüfter wie in der nun EOL POWER-Serie)


----------



## Erzbaron (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das merkt man den Cougar Netzteilen wirklich an das ihr keine Wärmebildung wollt  Die Bauteile liegen alle schön im Luftfluss und die Ablufttemperatur steigt bei hoher Last nur um wenige grad ...

Aber ich schreib schon viel zu viel  alles weitere wird spätestens morgen in meinem Fazit stehen ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber alle Netzteillüfter sind doch temperaturgesteuert, oder nicht?
Also wieso sollte der Netzteillüfter plötzlich schnell drehen, obwohl das Netzteil noch kalt ist?
Er dreht doch erst dann schneller, wenns wärmer wird.
Klar wird es schnell warm, wenn man es sofort belastet.


----------



## Compucase (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es ist doch so - beim GX 600 hat PCGH 0,9 Sone unter Vollast gemessen. Aus 50 cm und ohne irgendetwas dazwischen. Die DI Norm schreibt 1m als Entfernung vor, zudem einen schalldichten Raum.
Ein normaler PC hat das Netzteil eingebaut. Mit anderen Komponenten zusammen. Und ein 600W Netzteil unter Vollast zu setzen bedeutet auch - da steckt ne Menge Hardware drin. Und alles will gekühlt werden. Selbst bei einer WaKü die so ein System betreibt gibt es Lüfter am Radiaotor. Und meist noch Gehäuse-Lüfter. Und in einem Lukü-System - wer soll denn da das Netzteil als lärmend heraushören?
Lautstärke Messungen wie PCGH sie vornimmt sind OK, aber bei dieser Testmethodik würde ich sagen das bis zu 1,5 Sone in einem System mit CF oder SLI bei Vollast nicht auffallen.

Wie gesagt, unsere sind LAST- und TEMPERATURGESTEUERT. Primär nach Last.
Warum wer schneller drehen soll obwohl es noch kalt ist habe ich doch im vorherigen Post erklärt. Um es erst gar nicht warm werden zu lassen. He höher die Wärme, desto schneller die Abnutzung der Komponenten.
Schaut euch mal HEC-Netzteile an. Als Silent gingen die meist nicht durch, aber auch nicht als laut. Dafür findet man in den Foren immer noch User die seit 7 oder 8 Jahren ein HEC-Netzteil betreiben. Und es läuft und läuft und läuft...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du hast die Bilder hochgeladen nicht ich und in diesen ist weder ein magnetisches Feld noch ein Festmagnet eingezeichnet. Woher soll ich dann wiessen das wirklich einer drinne ist. Dann lade entweder die richtigen Bilder hoch oder nen mir bitte den Hersteller und die Bezeichnung des Lüfters, dann kann ich es selber überprühfen. Laut deiner Technischenzeichnung besitzt euer Lüfter keinen Magneten.


----------



## Compucase (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie bereits gesagt - PowerLogic ist der Hersteller, Bezeichnung habe ich nicht auf meinem Netbook, muss ich später mal schauen. ansonsten kann Dir Erzbaron sicher die Nummer vom Lüfter nennen, diese lassen wir nämlich unverändert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Compucase schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal HEC-Netzteile an. Als Silent gingen die meist nicht durch, aber auch nicht als laut. Dafür findet man in den Foren immer noch User die seit 7 oder 8 Jahren ein HEC-Netzteil betreiben. Und es läuft und läuft und läuft...


 
Ich kenne auch noch einge, die ein FSP oder Delta Netzteil haben, besonders die Deltas sind recht warm, aber leise und laufen auch schon seit Jahren (und werden es auch noch machen, denn niemand wird die Rechner jemals aufrüsten).

Ich habe extra sehr langsam drehende Lüfter im Gehäuse, keine Grafikkarte ist verbaut. Mein Office Rechner soll so leise sein, dass ich die Festplatten hören kann, obwohl die auch entkoppelt sind.
Dann stört es schon, wenn ich mal ein Video konvertiere und plötzlich ein "säuseln" aus dem Netzteil höre.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie wäre es mit einem passiv gekühlten NT?


----------



## Compucase (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Vielleicht sind meine Ohren nach meinen Jahren in Shenzhen (ca. 15 Mio Einwohner) zu chinesisch geworden. Alles unter 30 Autos die Minute am Schlafzimmer vorbei war Totenstille 

Normalerweise sollte das A350 nicht sonderlich aufdrehen, bei Last werden bei deinem System vielleicht 40W mehr benötigt.

@Fadi
Vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht....


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja Erzbaron hat hat ja gesagt das er es aufschraubt, dann wird er auch Bilder vom Lüfter machen. Wird beim Coufar auch ein Tachosignal mit ausgegeben mit würd die Drehzahl interressieren ab wann der Lüfter hörbar ist. Wie schon oft erwähnt Dreht mein Dark Power maximal auf 700rpm und da ist er nicht zu hören, also bei hoher Last. Selbst bei überlast von 500Watt wird es laut PCGH maximal 0.4 Sone laut was immer noch sogut wie unhörbar ist. Ich vermute das der Lüfter einfach zu hoch eingestellt wurde,ist halt nur ne vermutung deshalb hätte ich halt gern die Drehzahl.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Fadi schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem passiv gekühlten NT?


 
Ist genauso sinnfrei wie ein wassergekühltes. 

Ich hab noch nicht gemessen, was mein System tatsächlich zieht, aber es wird sicher nicht viel sein.
Die Grafiklösung bleibt ja, wie sie ist, nur der Prozessor zieht an, aber das ist ja ein 45 Watt TDP Modell und da gehe ich davon aus, dass das Netzteil, gerade ein so starkes, überhaupt keine Notiz davon nimmt.
Dem ist aber leider nicht so.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ quanti gibt deins ein Tachosignal aus?


----------



## Compucase (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@hulkhardy:
Ja, leise kann jeder, kühl aber nicht 
Auf Anhieb habe ich nur folgende Daten zur Hand:

Hier mal eine Tabelle zum GX 600 und GX 800
Auslastung und Lüfter RPM.

10% 20% 30% 40% 50% 60% 70% 80% 90% 100%
437,5 475 550 575 612,5 725 787,5 850 975 1062,5

Ansonsten findet man einige Angaben in den jeweiligen Datenblättern auf der COUGAR-Website.

@Quanti - wenn möglich, miss mal nach. Trotzdem dürfte das PSU ja nicht sonderlich viel aufdrehen.


----------



## Shi (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch noch einge, die ein FSP oder Delta Netzteil haben, besonders die Deltas sind recht warm, aber leise und laufen auch schon seit Jahren (und werden es auch noch machen, denn niemand wird die Rechner jemals aufrüsten).


Normalerweise sind doch die Deltas recht laut oder? Ich hab noch eins rumliegen, mit 80er Lüfter, 350W, gegen Versanderstattung verschenk ich das gern an einen von euch NT-Nerds


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nö, sowas hab ich nur im Dark Power (und da gehts nicht).



Compucase schrieb:


> @Quanti - wenn möglich, miss mal nach. Trotzdem dürfte das PSU ja nicht sonderlich viel aufdrehen.


 
Dann müsste ich mir erst wieder ein Strommessgerät besorgen, kann ich aber mal machen.

Die Deltas sind halbpassiv oder so ähnlich, werden also recht warm, aber bleiben ruhig.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja ich weiß, aus iregent einem Grund funzt es nicht wenn du es ans Mainboard anschließt erst bei einer Lüftersteuerung kannst du das Signal auslesen, weiß auch nicht genau warum. Ich benutz die Scythe Kaze Master.


----------



## Compucase (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wir geben kein Tachosignal aus. Warum auch? Nur damit manche nachschauen können wie schnell bzw. langsam der Lüfter läuft? Man hat ja eh überhaupt keinen Einfluss drauf, man kann nur nachschauen.
Und wie bei Quanti - es ist eine zusätzliche Fehlerquelle ohne direkten Nutzen für den User.
Ist das Tachosignal nicht vorhanden, ist es ein Grund für die RMA. Und dann - das Netzteil arbeitet perfekt, aber trotzdem muss ich als Hersteller Arbeitszeit und Porto in dieses Gerät stecken. Obwohl es doch tadellos funktioniert....


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, aus iregent einem Grund funzt es nicht wenn du es ans Mainboard anschließt erst bei einer Lüftersteuerung kannst du das Signal auslesen, weiß auch nicht genau warum. Ich benutz die Scythe Kaze Master.


 
Würde ich nicht sagen, mit meinem AM2+ Brett konnte ich das Tachosignal des Dark Power auslesen, auch mit dem Maximus 2 Formula.
Aber mit dem Crosshair geht das nicht mehr, obwohl ja extra ein Anschluss am Mainboard dafür da ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja genau mit meinem Gigabyte gings auch seit ich das CrosshairII ist es vorbei damit. Hab auch erst gedacht das was defekt ist, hab dann nur so mal an meine Kaze Master gehängt und da gehts, dann wieder ans Board....nix, wieder an dei Steuerung wird sofort angezeigt. Liegt wohl irgentwie am Asus Board hab aber echt keinen Schimmer warum und wieso nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Letztendlich ist es mit auch egal, ob der Lüfter nun mit 300 oder 700 rpm dreht, entscheident ist, dass es im Rahmen der Lautstärke bleibt.
Und ich hab lieber ein wärmeres Netzteil als ein ständig hörbaren Lüfter. 
Denn meine Netzteil werden nicht 10 Jahre am Stück durchlaufen. 

Ist denn die Lüftersteuerung beim GX auch so, wie bei allen anderen Modellen?


----------



## Compucase (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also wie man an meiner Tabelle gesehen hat, lassen wir den Lüfter primär lastgesteuert.
Für die einzelnen Modelle/Leistungsklassen gibt es natürlich unterschiedliche Steuerungen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kannst du "lastgesteuert" genauer definieren?
Gibts Drehzahlen zu den einzelnen Auslastungen?
Also jetzt bei 20% oder 50% Auslastung oder ist das betriebsintern?


----------



## Compucase (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Siehe einige Posts vorher.
Alle 10% gibt es andere Drehzahlen. Das ist bei allen so, nur natürlich mal mit größeren Erhöhungen (1000W und mehr) und kleineren (300W).


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Könnte man nicht einen vor Wiederstand an den Netzteillüfter hängen um im ein bisschen Drehzahl zu nehmen oder halt einen komplett anderen Lüfter einbauen. Oder du musst halt dann damit leben.


----------



## Compucase (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Davon rate ich dringendst ab.
Sorry Leute, aber ich muss weg. Postet ruhig weitere Fragen, morgen früh beim Kaffee gibt es dann die Antworten. Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich würde sagen, damit leben, denn am Netzteil würde ich icht rumfummeln. Auch von Lüfter wechseln halte ich nichts.
Oder eben kein Cougar kaufen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht einen vor Wiederstand an den Netzteillüfter hängen um im ein bisschen Drehzahl zu nehmen oder halt einen komplett anderen Lüfter einbauen. Oder du musst halt dann damit leben.


Hallo hulkhardy1

Wenn du die Charakteristik des verbauten Lüfters veränderst, veränderst du auch die Charakteristik des Netzteiles.
Mit anderen Worten: reduzierst du die Drehzahl(en) des Lüfters, so reduzierst du, neben der Lebensdauer, auch die Nennlast von dem Gerät!

Wie stark das der Fall ist, kann man schwer sagen, das müsste man, in entsprechenden Laboren, testen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja quanti ich sags mal so, das Seasonic enstprach nicht deine Vorstellungen, mit dem Cougar hast du auch eine kleine Enteuschung erleb, was bleibt dann noch?? Back to the Roots! Wenn du verstehst was ich meine. Erzbaron hat ja auch schon Andeutungen gemacht das er mit dem Lüfter nicht so zu frieden ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nun ja, das eine Pure Power war sehr gut, das andere ist ausgefallen, das beruhigt auch nicht unbedingt.
Wer sagt denn, dass das nächste wieder gut ist?
Das könnte dann einen Lageschaden im Lüfter haben und rattert nach 1 Jahr.
Oder gleich, wie bei den verbauten Xigmatek Lüftern.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Deswegen hol die ein Strait Power mit Silent Wing, das kann unmöglich zu hören sein und im erstem Jahr hast ja bei be quiet einen echt genialen Support. Weil auf Dauer wird dich das Geräusch richtig nerven, also was solls.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Naja quanti ich sags mal so, das Seasonic enstprach nicht deine Vorstellungen, mit dem Cougar hast du auch eine kleine Enteuschung erleb, was bleibt dann noch??


Hm, da gibts doch eine Firma im hohen Norden, die Netzteile im Programm hat.
Komme irgendwie gerade nicht auf den Namen 

Die sollen ein 400W Netzteil mit einem guten Lüfter im Programm haben, hörte ich


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Deswegen hol die ein Strait Power mit Silent Wing, das kann unmöglich zu hören sein und im erstem Jahr hast ja bei be quiet einen echt genialen Support. Weil auf Dauer wird dich das Geräusch richtig nerven, also was solls.


 
Gilt der geniale Support nicht ausschließlich für die Dark Power Reihe?

Ich nehme ein LC-Power oder so, dafür reicht sowas auch.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gilt der geniale Support nicht ausschließlich für die Dark Power Reihe?


Nein, auch die Straight Power sind betroffen


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na ja, muss auch sein, bei der schwankenden Qualität.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich seh schon das wird noch ne Weile dauern bist du ein Netzteil findest was dir behagt. Du hörst dich an wie eine Frau die Schuhe kaufen will, ich schwör das klingt haar genauso. Sei erlich qunati in Wahrheit bist du eine Frau!!!!!


----------



## Uziflator (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich seh schon das wird noch ne Weile dauern bist du ein Netzteil findest was dir behagt. Du hörst dich an wie eine Frau die Schuhe kaufen will, ich schwör das klingt haar genauso. Sei erlich qunati in Wahrheit bist du eine Frau!!!!!



Quanti ne Frau?!   Frauen können garnich so sein 
Frauen ihre Schuhe, Männer ihre hardware, bei nem NT muss man auch weise entscheiden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nun ja, wenn du mit meiner Frau mal mit warst, wenn sie Schuhe oder Klamotten kaufen will, dann weißt du, dass es erst mal ein sehr.. seeeehhr langer Tag wird und zweitens, dass es völlig egal ist, was du sagst, denn ihr passt das eh nicht, was du sagst (und frag nicht, wie man trotzdem mitfährt ).
Ich achte auch auf die Dinge, die ich kaufe, aber eben auf andere Weise.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, muss auch sein, bei der schwankenden Qualität.


Ich glaube, das du hier was verwechseln tust


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bist du dir sicher? 
Wieso hab ich dann schon das dritte Dark Power?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mit allen Lüftern sammt Graka und Netzteil hab ich 12 Lüfter in meinem Gehäuse aus dem Grund da kann ich alle sehr sehr langsam drehen lassen und mann hört dannn so gut wie nix und so ein säuselndes Netzteil würd mich echt wahnsinnig machen. Besondern wenn ich am arbeiten bin und mich konzentrieren muss. Daher würd ich sagen @quanti da muss eine Lösung her bei dir denn deine jetztige Konfigaration macht so keinen Sinn bei dir. Oder wie siehst du das?


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher?


Absolut, sonst würd ichs nicht schreiben!



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso hab ich dann schon das dritte Dark Power?


Vergiss aber nicht, das die technisch doch ein klein wenig anders sind als die Straight Power.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> P7?
> Vergiss aber nicht, das die technisch doch ein klein wenig anders sind als die Straight Power.


 
Jop, dann musst du das mal näher erklären, wie es um die Straight steht.


----------



## Erzbaron (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Hulkhardy

Mein Cougar SE hat eine extrem feine Lüftersteuerung, die Staffelung nach 10% Last kann ich zwar nicht beweisen aber meine Ohren haben mir ähnliches verraten 

Der Lüfter ist so eigentlich zienlich gut, von der Geräuschcharakteristika ähnelt er einem S-Flex und man kann nur wenn man wirklich extrem genau hinhört einen dezentes Brummen vernehmen, bei höherer Last wird das Geräusch aber zunehmend deutlicher geht allerdings bei höherer Last im Konzert der anderen Lüfter unter ... 

Meine Tests hab ich im komplett passiven Betrieb gemacht ... ihr könnt euch vorstellen wie ich meine Hardware gequält hab


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich sags mal so. Der Lüfter ist Öl gelagert das heißt er hat keine rechte Halterung die ihn zentriert. Die Auswuchtung muss bei solchen Lüftern extrem gut sein sonst läuft er unrund. Jetzt weiß ich nur zu wenig über den Hersteller oder über seine Tollerranzen in bezug auf die Lüfter. Hat also quanti nur eins erwischt was halt einen etwas schlechteren Lüfer hat oder sind die allgemein etwas lauter.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo hulkardy1

Das kann man so nicht sagen, denn du unterschätzt die Kraft, die Flüssigkeiten haben können, wenn sie sich bewegen.

Ein Beispiel wären z.B. die Pleullager, die recht stark belastet sind, aber auch nur gleitgelagert...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja stimmt schon durch die Rotation steigt der Öldruck und die Achse wird stabiel in der Mitte gehalten, da sich das Öl ja mit dreht, dabei gilt um so höher die Drehgeschwindigkeit um so Stabieler. Wenn es um die Drehgeschwindigkeit geht hast du natürlich recht. Da sind solche Lüfter extrem belastbar und vorallem recht verschleißfrei warum ihn Cougar vermutlich auch eingebaut hat. Du kannst aber den Effekt den ich meine testen in dem du eine Briefmarke auf ein Rotorblatt klebst und man wird feststellen das er anfängt zu brummen. Wenn du das gleiche mit einem z. B. Kugelelager machste wirst du so gut wie keine Geräuschentwicklung haben. Das ist nur einer der Problem die dies Öllager haben, auch das Problem beim Anlauf was ich ja weiter hinten schon beschrieben habe.


----------



## Shi (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hey hulkhardy1 bzw. quanti: Dreht euer NT-Lüfter nach dem Ausschalten auch noch weiter? Also beim DPP.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Dark Power hat ne Nachlaufautomatik, wenn du Lüfter direkt an Netzteilhängst laufen die auch so 2 Minuten nach. Ist dafür gedacht die Restwärme aus dem Gehäus zu transportieren.


----------



## Shi (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Klasse danke. Also auch der NT-Lüfter selbst?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Hey hulkhardy1 bzw. quanti: Dreht euer NT-Lüfter nach dem Ausschalten auch noch weiter? Also beim DPP.


 
Nein, der NT Lüfter dreht nicht nach und meine Gehäuselüfter auch nicht.

Ich hab das aber mal gesehen, dass der Lüfter vom Dark Power nach dem Ausschalten weiter läuft, allerdings ging der nie aus, daher wurde das NT getauscht.


----------



## Shi (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Oh-oh


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ach ich dachte er meint die Lüftersteuerung des Dark Power. Es hat ja extra Anschlüsseö für Lüfter und die haben diese Nachlaufautomatik steht auch so im Handbuch. Dann hab ich das falsch verstanden, Sorry.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Keine Ahnung, was er meint. 
Als ich damals mein Dark Power gekauft habe, hat sich ein Bekannter auch eins gekauft, sein wurde einmal getauscht (wegen des Nachlaufens), meins zweimal.
Ich kenne noch zwei, die auch ein Dark Power haben, bisher musste es bei jedem wenigstens einmal getauscht werden.
Soviel zur schwankenden Qualität. 
Aber der Service ist super, nächsten Tag kriegste ein neues.


----------



## Shi (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Cool. Also immer wenn ich meinen PC runterfahre, läuft der Lüfter noch, langsam aber er läuft. 
So. Und ich habs gebraucht gekauft, keine Garantie. Was kann ich tun? Oder muss ich mich damit abfinden?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So jetzt du meinst den Netzteillüfter, was willst du da machen. Da hat bestimmt irgent so eine Diode den geist aufgegeben die einem Kontensator nachgeschalltet sind. Die machen normal ab einer gewissen Spannung zu und der Kontensator entläd sich nicht weiter. Wenn die Diode defekt ist entläd sich die Kontensatoren weiter und der Lüfter bekommt weiter Strom. Ist eigentlich kein schlimmer Defekt. Aber frage Stefan der kennt sich damit am besten aus, ich hab nur ein Jahr eine Elektroniker Ausbildung gemacht und das ist 20 Jahre her.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Cool. Also immer wenn ich meinen PC runterfahre, läuft der Lüfter noch, langsam aber er läuft.
> So. Und ich habs gebraucht gekauft, keine Garantie. Was kann ich tun? Oder muss ich mich damit abfinden?


 
Läuft der denn immer, egal wie lange der Rechner schon abgeschaltet ist?


----------



## Shi (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Weiß nicht, habs jetzt 10 Min getestet, ich mach noch einmal einen Test die Nacht durch. Iwann ist der Elko schon leer denk ich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wieso sollte, das Netzteil hängt doch direkt an der Stromleitung.


----------



## Shi (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hm okay, hab gedacht es liegt an einem Elko der sich noch entladen muss?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also 10 Minuten kann der net nachlaufen wenn er nur von den Elkos mit Strom versorgt wird, da schalltet das Netzteil wohl nicht richtig ab. Da gibts wohl nur eine Löusng und zwar den Netzteilschallter benutzen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Oder Steckdosenleiste


----------



## Shi (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hä? Ich fass es nicht? Ich hab grad noch einen 2. Test gemacht, und nun, nach 10 min ist er aus?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Immer 10 Minuten oder Zufall?


----------



## Shi (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

zirka 10 Min, probiers gerade nochmal


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Shi schallte mal das Netzteil hintem an seinem Schalter aus und beobachte wie lange er dann nach läuft ich vermute dann nur maximal eine Minute wenn ja dann weiß ich was los ist.


----------



## Shi (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn ich es hinten ausschalte geht der Lüfter sofort aus. D.h. der Strom kommt vom Netz. Übrigens ist der Lüfter jetzt schon wieder von selbst aus gegangen. Naja, damit ist das Problem nicht schlimm.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der Nachlaufeffekt ist meiner Meinung nach ein Bug vom Darm Power.
Einige habens gar nicht (so wie meins) andere ein wenig (so wie bei dir) bei andern schaltet sich der Lüfter gar nicht aus.
Da hilft dann nur eine Steckdosenleiste mit Schalter.


----------



## Shi (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

LOL. Darm Power.

Naja eigentlich kann das bei mir ja sogar als "Feature" betrachtet werden


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Leider einer, der den Stromverbrauch nach oben treibt, wenn der Rechner abgeschaltet ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Zumal es diese Funktion für das Dark Power gibt aber halt nur für die interne Lüftersteuerung eigentlich nicht für den eigenen NT Lüfter. Aber ich lese das jetzt mal nach, den langsam werd ich unsicher, moment.


----------



## Shi (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ quanti: Das ist vernachlässigbar. So ein Lüfter braucht nicht viel wenn er 10 Min läuft, langsam.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> @ quanti: Das ist vernachlässigbar. So ein Lüfter braucht nicht viel wenn er 10 Min läuft, langsam.


 
Rechne aber mal hoch, wenn sich der Lüfter nie abschaltet, da kommt was zusammen.


----------



## Shi (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Er schaltet sich bei mir ja doch ab, nach 10 Minuten oder so. Beim 1. Test waren es wohl keine 10 Minuten


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich werd nicht mehr.....jetzt schlag ich das Handbuch von meinem Dark Power auf und jetzt steht da in fetter Schrift das da ein Silent Wing drinne ist. Hääää!


----------



## Shi (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Oookay ?? Bei mir is ein Plastik-08-15-aber-leise-Teil drin


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Er schaltet sich bei mir ja doch ab, nach 10 Minuten oder so. Beim 1. Test waren es wohl keine 10 Minuten


 
Mach mal mehrere Tests, zu verschiedenen Zeiten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ne Shi bei dir ist alles in ordnung habs eben schwarz auf weiß nachgelesen, der Netzteillüfter läuft nach dem Aussachellten nach das ist extra von be quiet so gedacht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shi (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Puh. Danke hulkhardy


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ne Shi bei dir ist alles in ordnung habs eben schwarz auf weiß nachgelesen, der Netzteillüfter läuft nach dem Aussachellten nach das ist extra von be quiet so gedacht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Meiner geht sofort aus.


Das soll ein Silent Wing sein? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Diese Funktion nent sich E.C.A.S.O. Enhanced Cooling After System Off!!


----------



## Shi (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Komisch, quanti, du hast doch ein P7 oder?
Außerdem ist das kein Silent Wing sondern ein Staubig Wing 
Vielleicht hast du einfach eine andere Revision


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das lässt mir keine Ruhe morgen schraub ich das Ding auf, quanti mach mal das Gitter weg das man sieht was auf der Narbe steht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sieht ohne Gitter so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Seltsam? Die Narbe und die Rotoren sind die von einem Silent Wing nur die Rillen in den Flügeln fehlen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nun ja, die Scythe Slip Stream sehen aber genauso aus.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kann sein, kannst du dir mal das Datenplat und das Manual runterladen bei mir gehts nicht keine ahnung warum. Mich würd interressieren was da drinne steht, bei mir steht echt schwarz auf weiß, Silent Wing???
Produkt Other - leise und effiziente Netzteile - be quiet! Dark Power PRO & Straight Power


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der Download ist defekt, schon mal geguckt, dass es immer 357kb sind, egal wo du drauf klickst?


----------



## Erzbaron (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ach Leute ...

Die Dark Power Pro P7 haben einen Lüfter von ProTechnic Electric
Die P8 haben dann den Silent Wing ... Listan lässt die Silent Wings allerdings fremdfertigen und nun dürft ihr euch fragen wo


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Weiß ich ja, also jetzt nicht so detalliert wie du aber im Handbuch steh in fetter Schrift Silent Wing deshalb wollte ich mir ja das Manual runterladen nur es geht leider net, misst. Das hat mich halt unsicher gemacht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Listan lässt die Silent Wings allerdings fremdfertigen und nun dürft ihr euch fragen wo


 
Bei Scythe natürlich.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ach daher die änlichkeit, werd am Wochenende mein Dark Power Por P7 aufschrauben, @Stefan hat ja geschrieben das es keinen Silent Wing hat und eigentlich hat er auch recht. Nur die Sache ist die in meinem Handbuch steht halt das es einen Silent Wing Lüfter hat und ich muss das einfach überprüfen sonst kann ich nicht mehr schlafen.
@ quanti wenn die Lüfter, NT Lüfter und die angeschlossenen nicht nach drehen ist vermutlich die Lüftersteuerung deines Dark Power kaputt du solltest es Reklamieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @ quanti wenn die Lüfter, NT Lüfter und die angeschlossenen nicht nach drehen ist vermutlich die Lüftersteuerung deines Dark Power kaputt du solltest es Reklamieren.


 
Wieso muss es denn nachdrehen? 
Wieso müssen die Gehäuselüfter nachdrehen?
Die sind ans Mainboard angeschlossen (wo sonst)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Achso ich dachte du hast sie auch an die Lüftersteuerung des Dark Power angeschlossen sind ja extra Anschlüsse darfür vorhanden aber der NT Lüfter müsste auch nachdrehen ist auch bei mir so und steht so auch im Handbuch. Schließ mal aus testgründen ein Lüfer ans Netzteil und schau ob er nachdreht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich versteh aber nicht, wieso der Lüfter 10 Minuten nachlaufen muss.
Ist ja nicht so wie ein glühender Motor, wo der Lüfter das Kühlwasser abkühlen muss.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist halt ne zugabe von be quiet um die Restwärme aus dem Gehäuse und dem Netzteil zu berfördern. Sicher kann man über den Sinn-Unsinn so einer Technik streiten aber es ist halt nunmal so.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Welche Restwärme denn?
Die Luft, die hinten am Netzteil rauskommt, ist kalt, wozu also noch nachlaufen?
Denkst du nicht, dass das temperaturgeregelt ist?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ne die Lüfter, die von der Lüftersteuerung des NT's gesteuert werden richten sich nach der Temperatur sowohl NT Lüfter wie auch die Gehäuselüfter die du ans NT angeschlossen hast. Die nachlaufautomatik ist meines Wissens unabhängik davon.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mag ja sein, aber wenn die Temperatur nicht hoch ist, wieso dann nachlaufen lassen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du versuchst einen Grund zu finden warum deiner nicht nachläuft, vieleicht hast du ja recht ich werde das morgen früh mal nach dem Aufstehen testen indem ich den PC nach einer Minute wider runter fahre, dann mal sehen ob der NT Lüfter nachdreht, sag dir dann bescheit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kannst du machen.

Mein erster Netzteil ist nachgelaufen, aber dauernd, es hat nicht aufgehört mit dem Nachlaufen und auch die Gehäuselüfter liefen nach (obwohl sie auf dem Mainboard angeschlossen waren).
Ist mir anfangs auch nicht aufgefallen, aber halt dann doch irgendwann (man hörts ja nicht, wenn sie Lüfter nachlaufen).
Das zweite ist kurz nach dem Einschalten wieder ausgegangen.
Das dritte läuft jetzt, keine Probleme.
Da läuft nichts nach, hatte es extra durchgetestet und war zufrieden, das NT geht ebenso aus wie die Lüfter.
Egal ob jetzt im Idle oder kurz nach einem Game.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist das Dark Power in deinem Spiele Rechner, wenn ja muss der dort nachdrehen nach der Hardware zu urteilen die da verbaut ist. Dann ist es defekt!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jop, ist im Spielerechner und nee, es läuft nicht nach und nee, es ist auch nicht defekt, denn das NT funktioniert prima.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja aber die Lüfersteuerung ist defekt allein deswegen würd ich es umtauschen, was solls hast ja dafür bezahlt ist dann halt dein viertes na und. Gut ich hab immer noch mein erstes,hehehhe Sorry der was fieß!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wieso ist die Regelung kaputt?
Die geht doch, wenn das Netzteil gefordert wird, dreht der Lüfter schneller, hatte letztens erst zwei 5850 im Rechner gehabt (mit dem Dark Power angetrieben) und im Benchmark hatr der NT Lüfter etwas angezogen, das wars dann auch.
Also die Regelung funktioniert super.

Un mein Kumpel, der das gleiche NT hat, kann das Tachosignal auslesen, sein läuft auch nicht nach, aber der Lüfter dreht je nach Auslastung zwischen 300 und 800rpm.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Schau mal ins Handbuch von deinem Dark Power das steht es extra drinne das die Lüfter nachdrehen! Oder gabs mal ne Revision wo das geändert wurde, vieleicht hatten die ersten P7 das nicht, deswegen schau mal ins Handbuch bei dir. Bitte sag mir jetzt nicht das du es nicht mehr hast!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Handbuch hab ich seit Jahren nicht mehr, den Karton auch nicht, was soll ich mit dem Zeugs? 
Als ob ich ein Netzteilhandbuch lese.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ubs, deine Frau hats auch nicht zufällig aufbewahrt die meisten machen das, haben extra ne Schublade dafür!!!!! Misst und der Download funktioniert nicht, da bleibt dir nur be quiet ne eMail zu schreiben dann hast du sicherheit obs jetzt bei dir ein Defekt ist oder nicht. Du Schlamper!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nochmal, wieso sollte es einen Defekt haben?
Das Netzteil läuft absolut problemlos, keine Störungen im Betrieb. Niemand tauscht das um.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab auch ein Dark Power P7 450 Watt und bei mir im Handbuch steht das die Lüfter samt Netzteillüfter nachdrehen was sie auch tuhen und bei @ Shi ja auch daher mein Gendanke wenn es bei dir nicht so ist, ist was defekt. Muss ja einen Grund haben warum bei dir nicht, deswegen meine Vermutung obs mal ne Revision gab wo das geändert wurde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei Shi dreht das Teil aber 10 Minuten nach.
10 Minuten finde ich jetzt aber sehr viel, so viel Hitze kann nicht drin sein. 

Ich glaub, dass deins kaputt ist und dass er nur nachdrehen soll, wenns sehr heiß abgeschaltet wird.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Habe gerdae einen Test gelesen, und muss das hier einfach mal in die Runde werfen:

Xilence XQ-1200 1200 Watt Netzteil | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests

Xilence wird ja hier immerwieder diskutiert - ob nun billig Schrott oder empfehlenswert...
Was haltet ihr mittlerweile von Xilence, das 1,2KW NT hat anscheinend überzeugt.


----------



## Erzbaron (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Och nö, nicht SCHONWIEDER ne Xilencediskussion 

Die XQ Rev. 1 von Enhance waren sehr gut, die XQ Rev. 2 von Sirtec sind immernoch gut ... aber überteuert ... und wenn ich ie Wahl zwischen Enermax, Seasonic, HEC/Compucase und Sirtec habe würde ich rein nach Bauchgefühl immernoch nicht zum Sirtec greifen

Zumal bei dem von dir gelinkten Test die Ripple&Noise Werte auch nicht ganz das gelbe vom Ei waren und sind ... >> 92mV Welligkeit auf der 3,3V Rail ... (Die ATX Spec sagt 50 und kein mV mehr)


----------



## poiu (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

gut zusammengefasst Erzbaron, wer mehr wissen will einfach mal vom Anfang an denn Thread lesen 



> Och nö, nicht SCHONWIEDER ne Xilencediskussion



Gefühlt die 3793939393939 Diskussion XD


----------



## Shi (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei Shi dreht das Teil aber 10 Minuten nach.
> 10 Minuten finde ich jetzt aber sehr viel, so viel Hitze kann nicht drin sein.
> 
> Ich glaub, dass deins kaputt ist und dass er nur nachdrehen soll, wenns sehr heiß abgeschaltet wird.



Okay, 10 Minuten waren geschätzt, sind wohl weniger, wenn du möchtest quanti mess ich nochmal genau nach


----------



## Erzbaron (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> gut zusammengefasst Erzbaron, wer mehr wissen will einfach mal vom Anfang an denn Thread lesen
> 
> 
> 
> Gefühlt die 3793939393939 Diskussion XD


 
Am besten kommt Herr Fischer von SuperBlümchen dann wieder an und behauptet BQ! will die Weltherrschaft an sich reißen 

achja ... gabs alles schon ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Okay, 10 Minuten waren geschätzt, sind wohl weniger, wenn du möchtest quanti mess ich nochmal genau nach


 
Mach auch mal unterschiedliche Einstellungen, also kurz eingeschaltet und dann sofort ausmachen und auch mal Furmark laufen gelassen und dann sofort aus, also unterschiedliche Netzteiltemperaturen.



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Am besten kommt Herr Fischer von SuperBlümchen dann wieder an und behauptet BQ! will die Weltherrschaft an sich reißen
> 
> achja ... gabs alles schon ^^


 
Arbeitet der überhaupt noch bei dem Verein?


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gibts pauschal "Marken" von denen man die Finger lassen sollte? bzw. gibts im Forum iwo ne Liste wo die drin stehen?


----------



## Erzbaron (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Combat Power 

Leider kannst du das nicht so pauschalisieren da viele "Schrotthersteller" auch durchaus brauchbares im Angebot haben und potenziell "gute" Hersteller wie Silverstone haben auch weniger gutes im Portfolio ...

Deswegen ist dereinfachste und sicherste Weg vorm Kauf einfach kurz hier zu fragen


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Oder einfach was kaufen und dann erzählen, wie lange das gehalten hat.


----------



## Shi (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hat LC-Bauer jemals was sinnvolles getan bzw. produziert?
@ quanti: ich schau mal wann ich dazu komme, ich will in nächster Zeit eh mal meinen PC neu aufsetzen dann kann ich das auch mal messen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also ich konnte keinen Unterschied beim Nachlaufen geststellen ob im Desktop oder beim Zocken. Spiele gerad StarkraftII was ein geiles Spiel....... bis zum Wochenende wird duch gezockt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab das jetzt mal an ein altes AM2 Brett angeschlossen, mit einem Athlon X2 6000+ und einer 7900GT.
Das Brett liest das Tachosignal des BeQuiet aus.
Alles ist bestens, die Drehzahl ändert sich je nach Belastung und schaltet sofort ab, wenn der Rechner aus ist.


----------



## RonnieColeman (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

zum AM2 sockel. haben die die lochung der cpu-lüfter geändert, als die am3 rausbrachten?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber in der Gebrauchsanweisung die bei meinem Dark Power steht das etra drin.
ECASO steht für Enhanced Cooling After System Off und ist als Lüfter-Nachlaufsteuerung zu bezeichnen.Wird der PC ausgeschalltet, stoppen auch normalerweiße sämtliche Lüfter, obwohl es noch sehr warm im Gehäuse ist. Mit der ECASO Steuerung löst be quiet dieses Problem. Der Netzteillüfer und alle an das Netzteil angeschlossenen Gehäuselüfter laufen nach dem Aussachallten des Systems für 3 Minuten weiter. Die Wärme wird nach dem Betrieb schnell und effizient aus dem Gehäuse entfehrnt und schdet nicht ihrer Hardware.
Auszug aus meinem Handbuch.


----------



## Shi (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, können auch 3 gewesen sein  3 oder 10- was macht das für einen Unterschied?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



RonnieColeman schrieb:


> zum AM2 sockel. haben die die lochung der cpu-lüfter geändert, als die am3 rausbrachten?


 
Nö, der ist seit AM2 der gleiche.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Der Netzteillüfer und alle an das Netzteil angeschlossenen Gehäuselüfter laufen nach dem Aussachallten des Systems für 3 Minuten weiter. Die Wärme wird nach dem Betrieb schnell und effizient aus dem Gehäuse entfehrnt und schdet nicht ihrer Hardware.
> Auszug aus meinem Handbuch.


 
Die Frage ist dann, was ist für das BeQuiet Wärme, ab wann läuft er nach oder läuft er immer nach, egal wie lange und wie warm das NT ist und woher will das Netzteil wissen, wie warm es im Case ist?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist wohl so ne Art zeitschallt Uhr denke ich mal. Den der Lüfter läuft grundsätzlich für 3 Minuten nach  auch wenn das Netzteil nur mal für ne Minute an war, hat nix mir der Temperatur zu tun. Du schalltest das Netzteil ab und schon laufen die Lüfter 3 Minuten nach, das wars.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Tja, stellt sich dann die Frage, ob das nur beim Dark Power so ist oder bei den anderen Serien auch und was der Unsinn soll.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also beim Pure warscheinlich nicht aber beim Straight kann ich es mir vorstellen die Innerreien sind ja so gut wie gleich. Wirst du dein Dark Power Reklamiren, ist ja irgentwie kaputt. Ob es sinn voll ist,hmmmm, schwere frage......ich könnt auch ruhig schlafen wenn es diese Funktion nicht gebe!


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich bezweifel, dass die das als Reklamationsgrund ansehen, denn es arbeitet ja und der Lüfter wird ja im Betrieb geregelt.
Und vielleicht ist das sogar normal, dass meins sofort anbschaltet, ist wie gesagt nicht das einzige, was sofort abschaltet und dann wäre es mal wieder sehr arm, wenn sowas kaputt geht.

Nun ja, die Straight und die Dark Power sind schon anders, guck dir mal Innenraumbilder an, dann siehst du es.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also quanti kannst du dich an den Post von Christian errinnern wo er gejammert hat weil viele Cougars in die RMA gingen nur weil die LED am netzschallter kaputt war, dann wird dir be quiet auch dein Dark Power umtauchen weil die ECASO Funktion nicht geht, auserdem ist be quiet sowiwso die kulanteste Firmer von allen. Ich würs umteauschen was solls kaputt ist kaputt und du hast dafür bezahlt, ob du das jetzt brauchst.....ist doch egal geht mal wieder ums Printip.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich kann Listan ja mal eine Mail schreiben, aber wahrscheinlich lachen die mich aus. 

Nun ja, die Cougar A habe ich ebenso wie das Seaonic umgetauscht, weil sie mir zu laut waren.
Das Sharkoon ist übrigens super, unhörbar leise.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da bist du ja einer der echt wenigen die es besitzen, wenn ich mir die Umfrage so betrachte die hir gemacht wurde! Ich weiß Stefan hat es schon länger empfohlen und poui auch, würd sich ja fast lohnen einen Erfahrungsbericht dafon zu machen, egal jetzt das es schon älter ist. Es scheint doch ein mehr als Braubares NT zu sein da hätte es nur verdient ein wenig bekannt gemacht zu werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das 400 Watt Modell reicht ja locker für einen Office Rechner, Bronze ist es auch und kostet nicht viel.
Wenn ich das Cougar SE400 für 55€ bekommen hätte, hätte ich es sicher gekauft, aber 69€ sind mir zuviel.
Das kann man auch nicht empfehlen, denn es ist zu teuer, ganz einfach.
Du kannst einem User nicht vermitteln, wieso er das 400 Watt Coougar kaufen soll, wenn er ein Antec für 5 Euro mehr bekommt, das 150 Watt mehr leistet oder eben ein Sharkoon mit auch 400 Watt kriegst, das 20€ weniger kostet (auch wenn das Rush jetzt nicht 386 Watt auf der 12er Leitung hat).


----------



## poiu (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel, dass die das als Reklamationsgrund ansehen, denn es arbeitet ja und der Lüfter wird ja im Betrieb geregelt.
> Und vielleicht ist das sogar normal, dass meins sofort anbschaltet, ist wie gesagt nicht das einzige, was sofort abschaltet und dann wäre es mal wieder sehr arm, wenn sowas kaputt geht.
> 
> Nun ja, die Straight und die Dark Power sind schon anders, guck dir mal Innenraumbilder an, dann siehst du es.



die nachlaufteuerung könnte über Elkos laufen also das diese so auch entladen werden.

Es gibt aber einen einfacheren Grund warum deine Lüfter ausgehen, es könnte sein das die Spannung zu stark abfällt bei der nachlaufsteuerung, also so zu sagen deine lüfter zuviel spannung brauchen um sich zu drehen!


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kann Listan ja mal eine Mail schreiben, aber wahrscheinlich lachen die mich aus.


Wenn deine Fehlerbeschreibung nachvollziehbar ist, wird das sicher niemand machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> Es gibt aber einen einfacheren Grund warum deine Lüfter ausgehen, es könnte sein das die Spannung zu stark abfällt bei der nachlaufsteuerung, also so zu sagen deine lüfter zuviel spannung brauchen um sich zu drehen!


 
Es ist ja nicht das einzige Bequiet, das so ist.
Mein erstes war so, dass die Lüfter immer liefen, auch wenns aus war, auch die Gehäuselüfter, die auf dem Mainboard angeschlossen waren, liefen noch (sehr langsam eben, mit 5V oder so).
Deswegen hab ichs umgetauscht. Das dritte, das ich jetzt haben (das zweite hat nicht lange gehalten) ist eben so wie es jetzt ist, der Lüfter schaltet ab, mehr nicht, es arbeitet sonst völlig normal.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wenn deine Fehlerbeschreibung nachvollziehbar ist, wird das sicher niemand machen.


 
Nun ja, der Lüfter geht beim Ausschalten sofort aus, das ist alles.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du brauchst das be quiet momentan oder? Sonst würde ich es echt umtauschen den defekt ist nun mal defekt, weißt du eigentlich ob es von anfang an war mit dem Lüfter? Ich komm enfach nicht von Starkaraft weg, dabei hätte ich echt bock noch etwas hir im Forum rum zu hängen aber ich halts nicht länger aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jop, war von Anfang an so, weil das erste ja ständig gedreht hat, egal ob eingeschaltet oder nicht, das zweite hat nur 10 Minuten gehalten und das jetztige schaltet sofort ab, was ich super fand und deswegen hab ich mir auch keinen Kopf gemacht.
Mache ich jetzt aber auch nicht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na ich weiß nicht, schon allein das Gefühl zu wissen das ein defektes NT in meinem PC steckt würd mich beunruhigen. Den weißt du auch sicher das der Defekt nicht andere Komponenten mit der Zeit in mitleidenschaft zieht? Ich würd echt drüber nachdenken obs nicht doch in die RMA gehört.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn diese Nachlaufsache defekt ist, was soll das für Auswirkungen auf die Hardware haben?
Wenn ich beim Auto die Spiegel elektrisch nicht mehr einklappen kann, fährst doch immer noch.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja stimmt schon hab das eher so gemeint. Ich habe jetzt keine Ahnug was da bei dir defekt ist also das ist jetzt rein fiktive. Es gibt Dioden die lassen nur eine gewisse Spannung durch sagen wir 12 Volt oberhalb und unterhalb diese Spannung mach diese Diode dicht, gut da gibts noch eine gewisse Tolleranz aber egal. Wenn so eine Diote kaputt geht kann sie entweder ganz dicht machen was ja nicht so ein Problem ist aber sie kann auch komplett duchschallten und weit aus höere Spannungen duchlassen. Das kann dann für die nachvollgenden Bauteil für eine gewisse zeit gut gehen aber auf dauer doch schaden leiden. So in etwar hab ich das gemeint.


----------



## Malkav85 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

einen "Nachlaufdefekt" hatte ich bisher nur bei 2 be quiet. Da mir von dieser Marke aber bisher schon 4 NTs ausgefallen sind, habe ich persönlich ein Problem mir davon ein weiteres zu kaufen. 

Mag vielleicht auch an der Modellreihe liegen, die ich nicht mehr weiss  P4 irgendwas


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Netzteil läuft seit ich es getauscht habe so, also seit 8 Monaten, denke nicht, dass sich da noch was ändern wird. Hatte ja schon diverse Hardware drann, anderes Brett, CPU, verschiedenen Grafikkarten, aber nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na ich denke auch das es nix ausmacht und wenn es dich nicht stört oder äregert?? Es gibt halt auch User die tauschen ein netzteil weil ein Gratzer drinne ist oder weil die Leuchtdiode am Netzteischallter hinüber ist, also peinlich müsste es dir nicht sein wenn dur es reklamierst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jop, das mit der Leuchtdiode ist aber auch ein Schwachsinn. 
Das Netzteil sieht man doch eh nicht oder guckt man ständig das Case von hinten an?
Und selbst wenn diese Diode nicht mehr leuchtet, hat es ja keine Auswirkung auf das Netzteil, es arbeitet immer noch.
Andererseits, welcher Vollpfosten kam auf die Idee, da eine Diode reinzusetzen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der Sinn einer solchen Diode ist echt fraglich, eigentlich fällt mir nicht ein einziger Grund ein woführ sie gut sein sollte???


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da musst du mal Compucase fragen, wieso die bei Cougar das Teil da eingebaut haben.
Ich weiß nicht mal, ob die leuchtet, wenn das Netzteil läuft oder leuchtet, wenn der Schalter eingeschaltet ist.


----------



## poiu (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

gurnd ist einfach, um zu wissen das Spannung anliegt.

bei meinem TAGAN gab es verschiedene farben, für jeden zustand.


----------



## Compucase (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das mit der Diode im Ein/Aus-Schalter war doch OK, mal etwas Anderes. Aber es ist genau das eingetreten was nicht hätte passieren dürfen - Voll funktionsfähige Netzteile wurden reklamiert - wegen der defekten Diode. Das ist auch das gute Recht der Kunden. Das haben wir dann jedoch schnell geändert, die EuP-Direktive hat eh keine Diode mehr zugelassen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also hab heute seit Jahren der arbeitlosigkeit mein erstes Gehalt von der Stadt Mannheim bekommen, booo ich bin reich!! Ne Scherz bei seite, da ich auf ein SLI Verbund aufrüssten will brauch ich ein starkes Netzteil 900 Watt mindestens ich spiel mit dem Gedanken mir ein Dark Power P8 zu holen. Wenn man jetzt mal das zweifelhafte Argument mit der rest Welligkeit auser acht lässt, gibt es dann wirklich einen Grund mir ein Cougar GX oder ein Enermax Modu87+ zu kaufen.......was meint ihr?


----------



## Klutten (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Be Quiets haben ein schickes Gehäuse, welches aber leider auch relativ lang ist. Kommt halt darauf an, ob dir Kompaktheit wichtig ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kauf dir ein Seasonic X.


----------



## Shi (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kauf dir ein Seasonic X.


Jap. Das sieht auch super duper aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Oder das neue Xilence, soll ja angeblich perfekt sein, wenn man zwei Usern hier glauben darf.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hör blos auf, PCGH Print hat in der letzten Ausgabe das Super Flower in der Katogorie bis 800Watt au Platz zwei gesetzt direkt hinter das Enermax Modu87+, das ist voll der Witz, mag sein das es nicht schlecht ist aber das ist doch übertrieben.


----------



## Klutten (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Testfeld war in der Zeitung nun mal derart dicht zusammen, dass neben der Leistung selbst auch andere Kategorien das Zünglein an der Waage spielen konnten. Für alle Testkandidaten gibt es das gleiche Wertungsschema und somit Chancengleichheit. Außerdem darfst du nicht vergessen, dass dort von 500 - >1000 Watt alles vertreten war - eine direkte Vergleichbarkeit somit sehr schwer fällt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Klutten schrieb:


> ... dass dort von 500 - >1000 Watt alles vertreten war - eine direkte Vergleichbarkeit somit sehr schwer fällt.


 
Jop, so ist das eben, es fehlt das Geld/was auch immer, um differenzierte Tests anzubieten, Leistungsstufen enger abgrenzen.


----------



## Klutten (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es fehlt teilweise das Interesse an so einer großen Marktübersicht und der Nutzen. Man sieht ja auch hier im Forum, dass viele Leute individuell beraten werden wollen. Und es ist auch nicht der Zeitfaktor zu vergessen. Ich arbeite an meinem Roundup seit Anfang Februar und es sind immer noch 3-4 Kandidaten im Zulauf ...und was habe ich dann geschafft? Nicht viel, nur eine kleine Bandbreite von 200 Watt beleuchtet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann musst du das eben erweitern, auch die kleineren Netzteil einbeziehen, denn die werden ebenso gebraucht, eher noch als die ganz großen.

Denk an meine Pleite mit Seasonic und Cougar. 
Hättest du die bei dir drinne, hätte *ich* viel Zeit gespart.


----------



## Klutten (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sind drin, nur nicht die kleinen Serien.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nur eben nicht diese Serien von Cougar und Seasonic. Denn es gibt halt Unterschiede, wenn ich ein Cougar GX kaufe oder eben ein A, nicht nur beim Preis, auch bei der Qualität.


----------



## Klutten (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Natürlich. Hängt ja alles im Gesamtprodukt irgendwie zusammen. Leider fehlt mir die Zeit, noch weitere Netzteile zu testen, sonst hätte ich wohl noch kleinere Serien betrachtet. Ich habe schon jetzt 3 Stück hier liegen, die mir einfach so zur Verfügung gestellt wurden ...und es ist schon wieder etwas im Anmarsch. ^^ 

Aber beklagen möchte ich mich nicht. So hat man immer was fürs Wochenende da.


----------



## Pixy (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So dann stelle ich eben die Frage hier.

Klingt jetzt evtl. ein bisschen unbeholfen, aber sobald man das Netzteil aufgemacht hat ist doch die Garantie weg oder?

Ich musste meines mal reinigen, da mein altes Gehäuse keine Staubfilter hatte. Dementsprechend sah das Netzteil aus.
Ich wusste nicht genau wie sehr es die Kühlung beeinträchtigen würde, dehalb habe ich es gereinigt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jop, du musst ja den Aufkleber entfernen, der über einer Schraube liegt und dann ist die Garantie futsch.
Aber ein Netzteil musst du nicht zerlegen um es zu reinigen und das Netzteil will ich sehen, das innerhalb der Garantiezeit so verstaubt, dass man es zum Reinigen zerlegen muss. 

Hol dir Druckluft in Dosen, blas durch das Gitter von außen in das NT rein, der Staub wird rausgeblasen und fertig.


----------



## Pixy (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Danke für deine Antwort.

Tja dann kann ich nur hoffen dass das Netzteil nicht kapput geht.
Das mit der Druckluft ist eine sehr gute Idee, bekommt man diese nur im Baumarkt oder haben es Saturn & Co auch?

Ansonsten bleibt ja noch Alternate oder Käsekönig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Baumarkt sollte gehen, da gibts den Kram.


----------



## poiu (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

neues von Thermaltake

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...-gold-netzteile-von-thermaltake-new-post.html



Neuer Test: 
OCZ StealthXStream 2 600 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Schön zu sehen das es auch Netzteile gibt die mehr Watt haben als drauf steht, also 600Wat Stock und kann bis 700 belastet werden, seht gut OCZ netzteil. Habens wohl gellehrnt denn die Vorgänger waren ja teilweise net so dolle.Ist aber beim alten Dark Power auch so steht 450 watt drauf kann aber auch bis zu 550 Watt liefern ohne viel heißer zu werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist aber nicht Sinn der Sache.


----------



## poiu (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na ja einige bewerben die Überlast Funktion, hat aber ab einer bestimmten Grenze eher nachteile als Vorteil!

1. wann greifen denn die Schutzschaltungen?
2. meist sind bei so einer überlast die Spannungen, Ripple/noise &co jenseits von gut und böse.

um die 10% ist OK alles andere ist Unsinn


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> Na ja einige bewerben die Überlast Funktion, hat aber ab einer bestimmten Grenze eher nachteile als Vorteil!


 
Sehe ich auch so, ist ja nett, wenn das 500 Watt NT 600 schafft, aber wann schaltet es denn ab, wenn die Hardware schon brennt? 
Außerdem, wieso zieht es kurzzeitig mal soviel? Hab ich eine zweite GraKa eingebaut und festfestellt, dass das NT das hinbekommt?
Nun ja, stellt sich die Frage, wie lange es so laufen kann.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich finde es gibt einen mehr das Gefühl der Sicherheit wenn du weißt das dein eingebautes NT mit überlast ohne Problem zurecht kommt. Auserdem ist es gut zu wissen das du dein Netzteil auch am Rander der belastbarkeit bringen kannst ohne das was passiert. Muss euch aber zustimmen das mehr als 10 prozent Überlast keinen Sinn machen, kommt aber drotzdem selten genug vor auch bei Markenherstellern ist das nicht selbstverständlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jedes gute Netzteil kannst du zu einem gewissen Teil überlasten, aber es sollte eben auch abschalten, bevor es gefährlich werden kann und 100 Watt über Nennleistung ist für mich schon mehr als gefährlich.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nö nicht jedes gutes NT kommt mit überlast zurecht. Da gabs mal ein Test von PCGH Print dazu. Das Fazit war da das NT's die mehr als 700 Watt haben so gut wie keine überlast vertragen teilweiße nicht mal 1 Prozent, leider gehörte be quiet auch dazu aber auch Cougar Seasonik und Enermax.


----------



## Shi (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich würde mir nie ein NT laufen dass weniger Watt hat als ich brauche, so und nun geh ich zocken bd.


----------



## poiu (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hier habt ihr was zu lachen

Erfahrungsbericht Enermax die edlen Chinaböller - ForumBase


----------



## Shi (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn er sleevt muss er sich keine Hoffnung auf Umtausch machen


----------



## poiu (1. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

er hat nicht nur gesleevt sondern auch am Lüfter gefummelt, dann ist das teil im einem Blitz abgefackelt und wer ist schuld natürlich Enermax


----------



## Erzbaron (1. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wer ist auch schonst schuld 

Was für ein DAU ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> er hat nicht nur gesleevt sondern auch am Lüfter gefummelt, dann ist das teil im einem Blitz abgefackelt und wer ist schuld natürlich Enermax


 
Du weißt aber nicht, was er am Lüfter gemacht hat. 
Ich hab letztens das Gitter vom BeQuiet auch entfernt und die Blätter von Staub befreit.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Man weis nicht wenns geknallt hat was ein Kondensator, der könnte zu heiß geworden sein. Ist auch möglich das es ein Zufall war, echt schwer zu sagen. Ich binn mal nur gespannt ob das Ding durch dei RMA geht.


----------



## Pixy (1. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Weiss jemand von Euch ob es auf Be Quiet Netzteilen 2 oder 3 Jahre Garantie gibt?

Ich habe meines seid dem 06.2007.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

3 Jahre! Wenn du es im Juni 2007 gekauft hast bist du aber auch schon über die drei Jahre.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (1. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Vielleicht mal beim Service anrufen und freundlich mit dem "Kulanz" Zaunpfahl winken. (bist seit 35 Jahren begeisterter beQuiet käufer .bla...bla)
Probiers doch einfach, es wurden z.B im Handel schon Sachen zurückgenommen die echt übel aussahen. 
Kulanz ist manchmal ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Pixy schrieb:


> Weiss jemand von Euch ob es auf Be Quiet Netzteilen 2 oder 3 Jahre Garantie gibt?
> 
> Ich habe meines seid dem 06.2007.



Purepower 2 Jahre, Straight und Dark Power 3 Jahre.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja hast recht  das pure hab ich unteschlagen aber ist doch egal er ist eh schon über die 3 Jahre also egal.


----------



## poiu (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Purepower 2 Jahre, Straight und Dark Power 3 Jahre.



Oh da hat sich jemand eingelesen 


@Pixy

kannst ja mal anrufen fragen kostet nix, im schlimmstenfall sagen die halt Nein.

um was für ein BQT geht es genau?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du weißt aber nicht, was er am Lüfter gemacht hat.
> Ich hab letztens das Gitter vom BeQuiet auch entfernt und die Blätter von Staub befreit.



er hat zwar gelöst hab ich aber noch hier





			
				selberbauer schrieb:
			
		

> War eigentlich sehr zufrieden, hatte anfangs zwar Lüfter Klappern, welches ich aber durch eine kleine Reperatur wieder behob.
> Dann wurde gesleevt, da viel mir der wirre Kabelaufbau und die schlechte Löspaarkeit an manchen Enden auf.
> Dann wieder mehrere Monate Problemlos in Betrieb.


----------



## Pixy (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Danke für so viele Antworten.

Ich habe das Be Quiet Dark Power BQT P6-PRO-600W - Pro.
Aber damit ist alles in Ordnung, ich wollte lediglich wissen wie lange es Garantie hat/te.

Da ich es ja aufgemacht habe, um es mal nach 3 Jahren zu reinigen.
Da die Garantie so oder so schon abgelaufen ist, ist es mit dem öffnen auch egal.

Dennoch danke an Euch, ihr seid top.


----------



## Painkiller (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Beim durchblättern der PCGHW 09/2010 hab ich ne Werbung von SuperFlower gesehen...

Die haben so ne Amptac-NT-Serie... Gibts dazu schon einen Testbericht?

Das Teil nennt sich Amptac 650W...


----------



## Shi (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die sind glaub ich nicht so gut und etwas älter, oder? Das Golden Green ist aber gut soweit ich weiß


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> er hat zwar gelöst hab ich aber noch hier


 
Das hat er aber eben nicht genau definiert, was er nun gemacht hat.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen schlechten und guten Kondensatoren in Netzteilen???


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was meinst du hier genau?
Was sind für dich schlechte Kondensatoren und was sind gute Kondensatoren?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja genau das ist das Problem, ich weiß nicht wo der Unterschied liegt. Es wird oft davon gesprochen im Xilence sind Kondensatoren der Merke xy drin, wie kann man nur. Im Gegensatz sind im Cougar Kondensatoren der Marke yx drinn. Ist die maximale Temperatur die sie vertragen ausschlaggebend oder die Tollerranzen? Ich versuch das gerade für mich zu klären. Also wenn du @Stefan ein Netzteil bauen würdest was für Elkos würdest du nehmen und warum?


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es gibt hier sehr starke Unterschiede, so dass es nicht soo einfach ist, das ganze zu pauschalisieren.

Es gibt hier viele verschiedene Faktoren, auf die man achten muss, einerseits die Haltbarkeit, den Temperaturwert, andererseits aber auch die ESR Werte.
Die Kapazität sowie Nennspannung sind auch noch 2 Faktoren.

Entsprechend sind Polymer Kondensatoren nicht zwangsläufig besser als Elektrolyt Kondensatoren - beide Kategorien haben ihre Berechtigung, da sie ihre eigen Vor- und Nachteile haben, entsprechend auch unterschiedliche Einsatzgebiete.

Elektrolyt Kondensatoren gibt es z.B. in höheren Kapazitäten, Polymers haben einen geringeren ESR Wert, so dass sie zur Filterung besser geeignet sind, sind aber auf der anderen Seite deutlich teurer und besitzen eine geringere Kapazität als Elektrolyt Varianten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Verändert sich die Kapazität oder noch andere Faktorren mit der Temperatur bei Kondensatoren. Ich weiß ja das viele wenn nicht alle Materialien ihr verhalten mit der Temperatur verändern, besonders im Hinblick auf ihre elektrische Leitfähigkeit. Ist das auch ein quallitäts Merkmal von Kondensatoren wenn sie ihre Werte in bezug auf Kapazität beibehalten? Ich versuch nur gerade meinem nicht Studiertem Gehirn das klar zu machen, also sei bitte nicht sauer wenn ich auf diese Weiße so nachfrage.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Soweit ich weiß ändert die Temperatur nur die Lebensdauer der Kondensatoren, wie auch die angesteuerte Frequenz (ie doppelte Frequenz -> halbierte Lebensdauer der Kondensatoren)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ok, super Stefan. Also dann fasse ich es mal zusammen. Die Kapazität ist ein Quallitätsmerkmal, (hat auch einen Einfluss auf die Welligkeit). Die maximale Temperatur ist auch eins denn um so höhere Temps ein Kondensator verträgt um so weniger hat sie einen Einfluss auf seine Lebensdauer. Das heißt doch das billig NT's oft laut sind um die Temperaturen sehr niedrig zu haltten da die Bauteile ihre Lebendauer stark einschränken wenn die Temps zu hoch werden. Im genzug heißt das also das leise Netzteile sehr gute Bauteil brauchen, abgesehen vom Lüfter natürlich.


----------



## poiu (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

na ja so einfach würde ich es auch nicht sagen, LC Crap ist auch nicht so laut!

es geht eher darum das manche Hersteller Ausfälle inkauf nehmen!
Nehmen wir mal die alten BQT waren leise, Heiß und die Fuhjyyu sind auch gerne ausgelaufen, wobei ich jetzt nicht unterstelle das das BQT gewollt hat, eher das TOpwer Crap Produziert hat^^

oder Seasonic/Cougar mit ihrer Konservativen Einstellung, die einfach nur sichergehen wollen das es zu keinen hohen Temps kommt.

Trotzdem sehe ich das so wie die meisten, in meinem TOwer sitzt das NT unten, muss sich also nur um seine Kühlung kümmern, in meinem Fall wäre eine Temp Steuerung eher angebracht, da bei Laststeuerung das NT einfach unnötig laut wird.

Ich schweife aber ab, worauf ich hinaus wollte du kannst idr das nicht so leicht machen, auch ein lautes NT kann durchaus hochwertig sein,  server NT sind auch nicht grade leise XD und ein Leises auch Crap.

Man sollte halt die Netzteile nicht an einzelnen punkten festnageln, sondern die SUmme macht es.

Lüfter, Elkos & andere Bauteile, Sicherungen, Technologie, Design, Verarbeitung (zb löt quali) ....... und der Preis, was bekommt man für sein Geld.

Ich bin kein Großer Fan von BQT, aber wer auf denn VOrort SUport wert legt, kann zugreifen.
Wobei da auch andere Hersteller nachgezogen haben und Vorort Support bieten.

Zur Lautstärke, auch eine ungünstige topologie kann die lautstärke fördern


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich weiß schon @poiu das ich es mir sehr leicht gemacht habe aber ganz erlich das war auch mein Ziel. Wenn ich jetzt an @Erzbaron denke der sich daran erfreut hat das obwohl sein Netzteillüfter nicht funktioniert hat sein Netzteil bei hoher Last dennoch nicht ausgefallen ist, es dennoch sein kann das dadurch die Kondensatoren an Lebenszeit eingebühst haben, dann versthe ich doch jetzt besser wiso, weshalb, warum, (Sesamstraße). Wo wir jetzt bei der nächste Frage wären. Gibt es bei den Spulen zum runter tranformieren der Spannung auch quallitative Unterschiede. Also die Anzahl der Wicklungen entscheidet ja darüber wie weit ich runter transformier, der Querschnitt müsste in der Hinsicht ja auch mit einfließen, das kanns ja nicht sein und alle werden wol auch Kupferdraht benutzen. Also in wie weit beeinflussen Tranformatoren die Quallität eines Netzteils?


----------



## Erzbaron (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der Erzbaron war wirklich extremst überrascht das sein Netzteil auch ohne Lüfter locker und entspannt lief  aber nu läuft er wieder und der Rechner ist trotzdem nicht lauter ... soviel nochmal zu der bösen und lauten Laststeuerung ^^

Es gibt bei allen Bauteilen im Netzteile qualitative Unterschiede, zum Beispiel wie gut die Wicklung ist oder ähnliches ... das ist aber eine Sache des Qualitätsanspruches des jeweiligen Herstellers ...

Zum Beispiel werben einige nicht näher genannte Firmen (Hallo Herr Fischer ^^) ja auch mit achso tollen 105° Kondis haben aber eine Lötquali die einfach nur gruselig ist ... oder setzen den billigsten Lüfter ein der grad zu bekommen war ... 

Es gutes Netzteil ist eine Komposition aus verschiedenen Bauteilen verschiedener Hersteller und ein Kompromiss zwischen Preis und Leistung, das perfekte Netzteil gibt es nicht ... denn jeder von uns hat seine eignen Präferenzen ... Meine Netzteile müssen zum Beispiel möglichst effizient und hochwertig verarbeitet sein, dafür bin ich dann auch bereit den ein oder anderen € mehr springen zu lassen ...

Nochmal um auf deinen vorigen Post zurückzukommen Hulkhardy, tatsächlich ist es so das die meisten "Billighersteller" extrem leise Netzteile verkaufen, denn 99,9% aller User kaufen ihre Netzteile nach der Lautheit und wenn genügend Leute bei Amazon, geizhals und Co. schreiben das ein Netzteil leise, billig und achso toll ist dann wird das gekauft ... guck dir zum Beispiel mal die Bewertungen für die Combat Power 650 und 750W an ...


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kann man in ein BeQuiet Dark Power mit 850W auch einen SilentWing einbauen, oder könnte es da zu Problemen kommen?

Sind ja auch bei denen mit 1000W verbaut, also sollte es doch funktionieren.


----------



## Erzbaron (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Vom Lüfterwechsel in Netzteilen ist immer abzuraten! In Netzteilen können lebensgefährliche Spannungen auftreten und außerdem ist der Lüfter an das Netzteil angepasst (Anlaufspannung etc.) ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> guck dir zum Beispiel mal die Bewertungen für die Combat Power 650 und 750W an ...


 
Das liegt aber auch daran, dass mit so einem Netzteil dann Stanrdardhardware betrieben wird, die du mit dem 400 Watt betreibst und dann ist klar, dass auch so ein billig Netzteil das schafft.
Aber die Effizienz ist eben im Laden geblieben.


----------



## Shi (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

LOL. Ich arbeite gerade auch als Ferienjobber bei einem PC-Laden, und ich musste heute unzählige LC-Power sehen, die verbauen da nix anderes  Deren Devise: LC Power 420W -> auf Lager -> günstig, das kommt gut an -> verbauen wir in den Low-End Rechner  
Und es scheinen nicht so viele LC-Powers kaputt zu gehen dass sie an diesem Konzept was ändern wollen würden.


----------



## Erzbaron (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Tun sie ja auch nicht, zumindest ist die Ausfallrate nicht viel höher als bei Markennetzteilen ... aber wenn sie denn ausfallen ist alles im Eimer  genauso ist die Effizienz voll fürn Popo ^^

Und für die Rechner reicht wahrscheinlich auch ein 100W NT, oder? ...


----------



## poiu (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

in einem Office Rechner fallen die ja erst nach 2-3 Jahren  aus und wenn die dann die HArdware killen ist doch egal  jedenfalls dem Verkäufer


----------



## Shi (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Joa für die meisten Rechner reichen auch 100W... Onboard Graka/8400GS + Dualcore oder P4.. naja, heute erst ein LC-Power gewechselt das seltsamerweise nicht die HW mitgezogen hat  Ich glaube das passiert auch gar nicht sooooo oft. Aber wie soll man dem Kunden vermitteln dass er bitte 50 statt 30€ für ein Markending ausgeben soll?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Aber wie soll man dem Kunden vermitteln dass er bitte 50 statt 30€ für ein Markending ausgeben soll?


 
Kannst du gar nicht, denn Energieeffizienz oder bessere Komponenten kann man nicht "greifbar" machen. Daher reicht den meisten ein billig NT aus und wenn das nach 3 JAhren kaputt geht, dann kaufen sie eben wieder eins (meist dann mit 100 Watt mehr als vorher), daher ist das 750 Watt Combat Power auch so beliebt, es gaukelt viel Leistung vor.


----------



## poiu (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Super Flower in anderem Gewand

NZXT Hale Power 90+: Neue Netzteile mit hohem Wirkungsgrad - netzteil, caseking, nzxt


----------



## Shi (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Golden Green gefällt mir richtig gut, wenn ich mir nicht gerade ein Dark Bauer Pro geholt hätte... würd ich mir wohl die 600W-Ausgabe holen.


----------



## Nirvanafan (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hi
hab nach diversen aussagen das mein altes netzteil zu schlecht ist ein neues geholt das Netzteil Intertech IT-8650vg 650W
jetzt sagt man mir wiederum das es auch kacke ist 
Was sagt Ihr dazu

Christian


----------



## Holzschwein (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Teil ist nicht soo schlecht (immerhin ein CWT-Design), aber doch schon recht angestaubt... Für den aktuellen Geizhals-Preis hättest du ein weitaus besseres und aktuelleres Antec Truepower New bekommen und für weniger Geld gibts auch schon ein Sharkoon Rush Power... Wenn du noch kannst, tausch es nochmal


----------



## Nirvanafan (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hab jetzt net vor ein hightech pc zu bauen  der fritze sagte halt das er reicht für meine sachen.
das ding ist ja schon eingebaut das kan ich ja nemme umtauschen oder wie??
ist das normal das das netzteil obwohl der tower aus ist teilweise noch nachlüftet?? hat er gestern nacht gemacht 

Christian


----------



## Erzbaron (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Angestaubt ist noch sehr diplomatisch ausgedrückt... ich hätte jetzt gesagt URALT 

Aber du hast für das alte CWT PSH 650W nicht wirklich 70 - 80€ ausgegeben??


----------



## poiu (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Test Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 600 Watt | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

moien, ich hab ma ne frage bzw. ne feststellung.
Und zwar hats bei mir vor ein paar tagen gewittert. Ich hatte n rechner und n TV laufen , und halt licht. Und dann kam n blitz, und ALLE geräte sind kurz ausgegeangen, NUR der rechner is einfach weitergeloffen. Also hat das Netzteil einen kurzen Stromausfall einfach überbrückt. Is das normal? Haben die Kondensatoren so ne große kapazität??


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was für ein NT hast du denn ?
Ich denke mal wegen OVP (Überspannungsschutz) wird nix passiert sein....


----------



## soulpain (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was er meint hat aber nichts mit OVP zu tun. Zumal mit OVP in dem Zusammenhang auch häufiger die Überwachung der Spannung ausgangsseitig gemeint ist. Die Funktion gibt es zwar auch primär zuzüglich passiver Komponenten in PC-Netzteil + Steckerleiste; bei Blitzen reicht das alleine aber nicht aus. Das ist jetzt aber fernab vom Thema...

Wegen dem Stromausfall kommt es darauf an, ob die Hauptsicherung mit dem Gewitter als Ursache ausgelöst hat oder nur einzelne Bereiche/Räume betroffen waren (in denen eben alle anderen Geräte stehen.)

Netzteile haben eine Stützzeit von nicht mehr als ein paar ms. Deshalb kann ich mir vorstellen, dass der PC an einer anderen Dose und Unterverteilung hängt. Ansonsten müsste man unterstellen, dass das Netz nicht länger als eine Sekunde ausgefallen ist. Oder Du hast eine USV.


----------



## poiu (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Power-Supplies-With-Fake-80-Plus-Badges/1054


----------



## Shi (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die sollten mal eine Nachkontrolle durchführen 

BTW: Ich hab heute so ein richtig schönes NT geschenkt bekommen.
Es ist ein 200W Enhance Schalter-Netzteil aus einem AMD K6 Rechner  funktioniert auch super


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

MAch doch mal ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Shi (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jou, wenn ich die Akkus find


----------



## poiu (7. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

test desEnermax Revolution 1050W

JonnyGURU - Enermax Revolution 85+ 1020W

 na ja nett aber eine Revolution ist es nicht grad XD


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wann kommt eigentlich der Nachfolger des Revolution raus?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sagt mal, wie sinn voll ist eine Heatpipe Kühlung bei Netzteilen. Ich frage deshalb weil von der Geräuschkulisse her reicht auch ein guter Lüfter. Um die Kondensatoren kühl zu halten reicht eigentlich auch nur ein guter Lüfter deswegen frage ich nach dem Sinn so einer Kühllösung.
Tagan Pipe Rock 3: Netzteile mit Heatpipe-Technologie - corsair, netzteil, enermax, seasonic


----------



## Shi (8. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich lad übrigens in meinem Fotoalbum im Profil grad Bilder vom Enhance hoch.
Edit: geht wohhl nich


----------



## Erzbaron (8. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wie sinn voll ist eine Heatpipe Kühlung bei Netzteilen. Ich frage deshalb weil von der Geräuschkulisse her reicht auch ein guter Lüfter. Um die Kondensatoren kühl zu halten reicht eigentlich auch nur ein guter Lüfter deswegen frage ich nach dem Sinn so einer Kühllösung.
> Tagan Pipe Rock 3: Netzteile mit Heatpipe-Technologie - corsair, netzteil, enermax, seasonic


 
Heatpipes in Netzteilen sind ein netter Marketinggag aber für die Kühlung völlig nutzlos ...

Guck dir moderne Bronze, Silber und Goldnetzteile an wie winzig da schon die Kühler sind ... da brauchts definitiv keine Heatpipe


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wieso kannst du keine Bilder hochladen?


----------



## alm0st (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wie sinn voll ist eine Heatpipe Kühlung bei Netzteilen.


 
Njoa, wenn man sonst keine Verbesserungen bei seinen Produkten zu Stande bringt, dann versucht man irgendwelchen sinnfreien "Verbesserungen" sein Portofilio zu erweitern...

Aber solange die Marketingabteilung sagt das Ding taugt was, dann muss es ja was taugen


----------



## poiu (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hier ein AXP made by Super FLower bei der Arbeit^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VCwgK_fvZ6I&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VCwgK_fvZ6I&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Erzbaron (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es handelt sich übrigens um ein 500W Modell bei 420W Last 

Ich könnte das Video noch 100 mal schauen ... extrem witzig ^^


----------



## poiu (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Geräusche sind schön, wie diese China Kracher, also für Silvester ist es schon mal was 

Jetzt soll noch jemand behaupten das China Böller eine unpassende Bezeichnung wäre!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es hat sich aber kräftig gewehrt und lief noch kurz nach dem ersten Knackser weiter. 

Woher weißt du, dass es 420 Watt waren?


----------



## Erzbaron (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das Video stammt von THG ... die haben Netzteile bis 50€ getestet ... da stehts


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Achso, man hätte also auch den Artikel lesen sollen? 

Nun ja, Tom's Hardware... 
Normaler Weise verirre ich mich nicht dahin.


----------



## Shi (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nun, ich denke nicht dass sich das Golden Green auch nur annähernd so verhalten wird  
ich weiß auch nicht warum das Hochladen nicht klappte, liegt wohl an der Größe der Bilder (6MP)
Ich versuchs heute Abend nochmal, bin grad auf Arbeit


----------



## poiu (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

glaub ich auch nicht aber surprise  surprise ^^ man weiß nie 

ja maximum ist hier 1600x1200 im Album

zum AXP Vidoe achtet mal auf das Oszi


----------



## Kaktus (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Heatpipes in Netzteilen sind ein netter Marketinggag aber für die Kühlung völlig nutzlos ...
> 
> Guck dir moderne Bronze, Silber und Goldnetzteile an wie winzig da schon die Kühler sind ... da brauchts definitiv keine Heatpipe



Das mag schon richtig sein, aber mit Heatpipes hat man mehr Möglichkeiten die Kühler nach dem Luftstrom auszurichten da man die Wärme schnell und Effektiv überall hin transportieren kann. Was ja der einzige Zweck einer Heatpipe ist, die kühlt ja selbst nicht, sie transportiert nur Wärme. 

Richtig angewand kann man damit sicherlich dafür sorgen mehr Platz für Bauteile zu haben, die Gehäuse kleiner zu gestalten und die Wärme in die Nähe von Abluftöffnungen zu bekommen. Vielleicht auch mal eine Idee passive NTs zu bauen bei denen die Heatpips die Wärme direkt an das Gehäuse weiter geben das meinetwegen mit Kühlfinnen bestickt ist. Da hätte man eine riesige Kühlfläche die man verwenden könnte.


----------



## Erzbaron (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

gabs doch alles schon ...

silentmaxx Fanless 560, 560W ATX 2.2 (passiv) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

SilverStone Nightjar ST40NF 400W ATX SATA (passiv) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Eine Heatpipe KÖNNTE Sinn machen wenn wieder auf 80mm umgestiegen wird ... allerdings bei aktuellen 120mm Lüftern und größer liegt der Luftstrom direkt auf den Teilen, da brauch nix mehr weitergeleitet werden ... wobei selbst mit 80mm Lüftern kann man leise und gut kühlen ... sh. die neuen Antec Earthwatts

Von daher, ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung, netter Marketinggag aber technisch völlig nutzlos ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich denke kommt auch darauf an was billiger ist. Also entweder eine gute Heatpipe mit einem billigerem Lüfter oder ein Netzteil ohne Heatpipe aber mit einem sehr guten Lüfter. Den wie @Erzbaron schon richtig bemerkt hat ein Netzteil mit einem guten 120mm Lüfter und dazu noch ne Heatpipe macht eingentlich Physikalisch keinen Sinn.


----------



## Klutten (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Heatpipes halte ich derzeit auch für ein teures Gimmik. Allerdings habe ich diese noch nicht in Aktion erlebt und könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass dadurch wieder etwas an Lautstärke verschwinden kann. Da muss man dann aber auch wirklich schauen, wie der Luftstrom verläuft. Vielleicht hat ja mal jemand so ein Ding zum Testen.


----------



## Kaktus (10. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Abwägungssache. Ich halte es für eine gute Möglichkeit Wärme dahin zu transportieren wo man am günstigsten die Kühlung hervorbringen kann. Eventuell das man bei besonders hitzige Komponenten, die Wärme direkt mit einem Kühler verbindet welcher vor den Lüfter verlegt wird. Dadurch kann man die Drehzahl des Lüfters weiter verringern, da der Luftdruck nicht so hoch sein muss das auch die letzte Ecke erreicht wird. 
In schwachen NTs, macht das wohl aktuell wirklich keinen Sinn, aber in stärkeren NTs, wo Bauteile einer stärkeren Hitzeentwicklung unterliegen, vielleicht doch. 

Oder eben für sehr spezielle Dinge, wie di erwähnte passive Lösung in Verbindung mit der Kühlung über das Gehäuse des NTs. 

Sicher ist, zugegeben, einen allgemeinen Sinn hat es nicht, aber es bietet eben gewisse Möglichkeiten.


----------



## poiu (10. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

braucht einer günstig ein Cougar S550?

ZackZack! Limitierte Angebote zum Schnäppchenpreis!


EDIT habt ihr das schon gelesen Oo  da will jemand denn NT Markt ankurbeln

http://hwbot.org/article/newsflash/773_the_original_gtx_480_512sp_benchmarked


----------



## Shi (10. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

WTF das stimmt doch hinten und vorne nicht das mit der GTX480 512SP!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bin ja gerade dabei mich ein bischen tiefer in die Materie ein zu arbeiten. Hab mir mal den Sinn der 5 und 3.3 Volt Leitung vorgenomme. Also ist es den wirklich so das nur der RAM noch von der 5 Volt Leitung gespeist wird und dei 3.3V überhaupt überflüssig ist und nur noch aus kompatibilitäts Grund noch vorhanden ist. Der geammte rest wird mit der 12V Leitung versorgt. Wenn ich was falsch verstanden habe könnt ihr mich auf jeden fall verbessern.


----------



## Compucase (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Einige Chipsätze werden auch noch über die 3.3V Leitung versorgt.


----------



## poiu (11. August 2010)

*AW: Super Flower Netzteile?*

Da hast du mich wenigstens kalt erwischt, früher waren das ENhance Modelle!
Wo Nestq jetzt bauen lässt keine Ahnung, auch zu dem Modell selbst kann ich nicht viel Sagen.

Muss mal um hören, vielleicht wissen die anderen mehr, wobei mich Erinnern die etwas an OCZ.


----------



## Erzbaron (11. August 2010)

*AW: Super Flower Netzteile?*

Das NesteQ dürfte immernoch ein Enhance sein ...

Wobei 600W auf der 12V Rail für ein 750W Netzteil nicht gerade überzeugend sind... ansonsten scheints ganz solide zu sein ...


----------



## david430 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Super Flower Netzteile?*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Das NesteQ dürfte immernoch ein Enhance sein ...
> 
> Wobei 600W auf der 12V Rail für ein 750W Netzteil nicht gerade überzeugend sind... ansonsten scheints ganz solide zu sein ...



ja das kann man so nicht rechnen. die haben ja so ein 12 volt power plus dingens, was bei höherer belastung dazugeschalten wird...


NesteQ - Leading in innovation

hier noch en kleiner auszug aus pc-cooling:


Die Netzteile aus der E2CS X-Strike Netzteilserie versorgen diese  Komponenten mit einer kombinierten +12V Leitung, welche je nach Modell  mit bis zu 75A belastbar ist. Peripheriegeräte (Festplatten, DVD  Laufwerke, Lüfter etc.) werden durch getrennte +12V Leitungen, die je  nach Modell bis zu 30A zur Verfügung stellen, mit Strom versorgt.

mich interessiert nur, warum das ding so billig ist. für das ganze zubehör noch 

oder der test, ist auch ausschlagkräftig:

http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/NesteQ_E2CS_X-Strike_750_Watt-5.htm


----------



## poiu (11. August 2010)

*AW: Super Flower Netzteile?*

Ich glaube nicht das das Enhance ist 

http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/netzteil/NesteQ_E2CS_X-Strike-018.jpg

sondern irgendwas Richtung Sirtech, Andyson usw ich kenne die nicht so gut


----------



## david430 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Super Flower Netzteile?*

naja das ding schneidet gut ab, gibts für 97 euronen, hat zubehör. ich hab mich verknallt  ist mir zwar seltsam, dass in den reviews steht, das wäre so teuer, aber naja, wenns so billig ist!!!! gut so.


----------



## Shi (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Welche denn, @ Christian?


Edit: http://www.evga.com/articles/00564/


----------



## Shi (11. August 2010)

*AW: Super Flower Netzteile?*

Erzbaron, hältst du uns auf dem Laufenden mit den Netzteilreviewkandidaten bitte?  Schon ne Antwort von Xilence bzw SF bekommen?


----------



## Erzbaron (11. August 2010)

*AW: Super Flower Netzteile?*

@ Shi

Klaro halte ich euch auf dem laufenden 

@ piou

Wenn ich mir das Bild so anschaue, nö das ist kein Enhance  Wäre aber mal spannend rauszufinden wer der OEM ist ... im Netz findet sich aber leider nix brauchbares ... 

@Soulpain

Kannst du helfen?


----------



## Erzbaron (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nettes Netzteil ... das dürfte ein Delta sein ... technisch vermutlich ähnlich zu den True Power Quattro ... grrrr


----------



## soulpain (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn es wie das Quattro ist, dann kommt es aber von Enhance.


----------



## Erzbaron (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Wenn es wie das Quattro ist, dann kommt es aber von Enhance.


 
Sind nicht nur die "kleinen" Quattros, also das 850W und das 1000W Modell von Enhance? Das Quattro 1200 kam doch erst 2009 raus, die beiden kleinen gibts schon länger ...

Kläre mich auf und lass mich an deinem Wissen teilhaben


----------



## david430 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Super Flower Netzteile?*

also was meint ihr. das ding hat anscheinend nen wirkungsgrad bis 88% und durch diese 12 v power plus scheint doch auch genug leistung anzukommen oder?

hier im forum gibts jmd. ders für 75 + versand verkauft... ist original eingeschweißt. da kann man doch zugreifen oder?

2x gtx460 dürften damit laufen oder?


----------



## poiu (11. August 2010)

*AW: Super Flower Netzteile?*

herstelller ist wohl Sirfa

Screenshots | [H]ard|OCP

Build Quality - Tuniq Ripper 1000W Power Supply | [H]ard|OCP


----------



## david430 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Super Flower Netzteile?*

und veranlasst mich das jetzt den kopf zu knicken, oder in jubelschreien auszubrechen


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2010)

*AW: Super Flower Netzteile?*

Sollte es eigentlich nicht.


----------



## soulpain (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Muster hier war jedenfalls von Enhance. Ist ein typisches Merkmal, dass sie bei den Modellen keine Netzschalter verbauen. 
Die ganz ganz neuen werden aber imho von Delta sein.


----------



## Erzbaron (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du meinst die High Current Pro? Gut, da hat Christoph ja schon angekündigt das die von Delta stammen 

Hmm, trotzdem wieder was gelernt  dank dir


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Ist ein typisches Merkmal, dass sie bei den Modellen keine Netzschalter verbauen.


 
Irgendwo muss ja Geld gespart werden.


----------



## david430 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Super Flower Netzteile?*

warum denn schon wieder  was gibts denn auszusetzen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Compucase schrieb:


> Einige Chipsätze werden auch noch über die 3.3V Leitung versorgt.



 Weißt du zufällig welche? Meine Vermutung ist das es sich bestimmt um ältere handelt. Ich bin dabei ein kleines Experiment vorzubereiten. Und zwar werd ich das Netzteil durch vier Autobatterien ersetzen die ich paralell schallte. Vorzugsweiße von einem Diesel muss aber noch schauen wie viel Ampere die haben. Dann werd ich mein System wieder extrem übertakten und sehen obs einen unterschied macht wenn ich reinen gleich Strom benutze.


----------



## Shi (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das würd ich nicht tun ... wenn dann mit nem uralt-Testrechner


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja schon ich werd mein altes Gigabyte Board dafür nehmen und einen X2 6000+ und onboard Grafik. Geht mir ja nur darum obs einen unterschied beim übertakten macht wenn ich reinen Gleichstrom benutze.


----------



## Schnitzel (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Deine Autobatterie hat aber fast 12,8V wenn sie frisch geladen ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das macht nix aber mal sehen bin ja selber gespannt wie das ganze sich verhält. Auserdem muss ich ja auch die 5V und 3.3V Leitung noch erzeugen. Bin noch net ganz sicher ob ich dafür gut gekühlte Wiederstände benutze oder die Spannung runter transformiere. Bin ja erst am anfang der Geschichte das wird sich noch ein  bischen hinziehen bis das Experiment starten kann. Muss mich da noch ein ein paar sachen reinlesen. Zumal ich wohl keine schutzschalltungen benutzen werd. Sonst wirds mir zu kompliziert.


----------



## Shi (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also 12.8V wird das Teil schrotten denk ich


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So ein Misst wenn man mal Stefan braucht ist er net erreichbar. Hat jemand von euch ne Ahnung warum sein Account auf inaktive gesetzt wurde.


----------



## Erzbaron (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Weil Stefan die Seiten gewechselt hat und jetzt für BQ! arbeitet 

Aber Soulpain ist ja auch häufig hier ... den kannste auch fragen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja aber Stefan war immer so schön unfreundlich daran hab ich mich eigentlich gwöhnt, jetzt muss ich mich wieder umstellen und mit der netten Art von Soulpain zurechtkommen. Meint ihr es würd reichen wenn ich eine Glaskolbensicherung dazwischen schallte um überspannung zu vermeiden falls doch was hoch geht. Ich befürchte allerdings das die zu langsam reagiert, naja wenns die Hardware nicht überlebt wäre jetzt nich so schlimm, schlimmer wäre es wenn ich keine greifbaren Ergebnisse bekomme auch in bezug auf Welligkeit.


----------



## Erzbaron (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn du ihn ganz nett fragst spielt er dir vielleicht auch den Arsch


----------



## poiu (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

man da ist er kaum weg und ihr vermisst schon jetzt seine  Art Nett zu sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wer ist Stefan?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich fass es ja echt nicht hab eben die Bestätigung bekommen Stefan Payne ist tatsächich zu be quiet gegangen mit dem neuen Namen, Stefan @ be quiet. Man wenn ich daran denke wie oft ich mich mit ihm über be quiet gestritten hab und er immer gegen mich war........was solls. Also viel glück Stefan hast dir die beste Firma ausgesucht die es in bezug auf Netzteile gibt aber halt dich ein bischen zurück man braucht ein wenig Zeit um mit deiner sehr eigenwilligen Art zu recht zu kommen, ich denke du verstehst was ich meine.


----------



## pagani-s (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

was sagt ihr zu dem teil hier?

Cougar S 700, 700W ATX 2.3 lagernd Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Schnitzel (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Schön!  


Spoiler







Was willst du den genau wissen?


----------



## david430 (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

nützlicher spoiler muss ich schon sagen

ich versteh immer noch nicht, wo sich bemerkbar macht, ob man en nesteq x striker mit 750 watt hat und ein cougar s700. auch wenn die komms bei letzterem ein wenig besser sind, aber was bringts? ich werds nesteq mal ausprobieren, das scheint für mich ne firma zu sein, die zu unrecht nicht zu den großen gehört. gutes kabelmanagement, gute leistungswerte, viel zubehör, günstig.... alles was das herz begehrt...


----------



## Schnitzel (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es ist ein gutes oranges NT mit 700W,80+ Silver und KM - 
Das hier sind viele andere gute NT's  mit mindestens 700W - teilweise nicht Orange - mit KM und 80+ Silver und Gold Auszeichnung.



pagani-s schrieb:


> was sagt ihr zu dem teil hier?
> Cougar S 700, 700W ATX 2.3 lagernd Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


 ...ist halt ein bisschen wenig um eine Aussage zu irgendwelchen besonderen Eigenschaften zu treffen.


----------



## Compucase (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig welche? Meine Vermutung ist das es sich bestimmt um ältere handelt. Ich bin dabei ein kleines Experiment vorzubereiten. Und zwar werd ich das Netzteil durch vier Autobatterien ersetzen die ich paralell schallte. Vorzugsweiße von einem Diesel muss aber noch schauen wie viel Ampere die haben. Dann werd ich mein System wieder extrem übertakten und sehen obs einen unterschied macht wenn ich reinen gleich Strom benutze.



Wir haben z.B. bei einem X58er Board mit einer einfachen Grafikkarte (ohne PCI-E Stecker als Extra-Versorgung) und 2 HDD´s sowie 2 ODD´s bei hoher Last bis zu 7 A auf der 3.3V gemessen. Besonders X58er Boards benötigen recht viel aus der 3.3V Leitung.


----------



## david430 (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Es ist ein gutes oranges NT mit 700W,80+ Silver und KM -
> Das hier sind viele andere gute NT's  mit mindestens 700W - teilweise nicht Orange - mit KM und 80+ Silver und Gold Auszeichnung.
> 
> 
> ...ist halt ein bisschen wenig um eine Aussage zu irgendwelchen besonderen Eigenschaften zu treffen.



naja, ich bin mir sicher, dass das nesteq mit einigen aus dieser liste gut mithalten kann...


----------



## Schnitzel (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja natürlich.
Bezog sich ja auch auf die Frage von pagani-s


----------



## david430 (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

gut schnitzel. das gefällt mir. endlich einer, der mir zustimmt. das hab ich gebraucht.


----------



## slayerdaniel (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Welches Netzteil könnt ihr empfehlen:
Es soll 2xGTX 470 befeuern können
Übertakteten 6Kerner von AMD oder Intel, steht noch nicht fest
+ das übliche, Wakü, Laufwerke usw

Schwarz sollte es sein, und wichtig: Silent!


----------



## poiu (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Preisspanne?


----------



## Domowoi (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab eine Frage. Eines Tages ist mein Rechner einfach ausgegangen und dabei sind ein paar Spannugnswandler draufgegangen. Also das Mainboard umgetauscht. 
Nach 9 Tagen wiederbekommen aber nach 5 min Prime wieder gestorben und zwar genau wie beim ersten mal.
Also nochmal umgetauscht.
Nach 22 Tagen (heute) wiederbekommen nach 30 min Prime wieder gestorben.

Nun hab ich eine Frage. Kann das Netzteil daran schuld sein?
Oder die CPU?
Oder ist einfach eine Leiterbahn im Board kaputt die manchmal kurzschließt?


----------



## poiu (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hast du das nicht schon einmal gefragt, igendwie erinner ich mich an jemand mit der gleichen Frage und eine mQ6600

kann das NT sein, muss aber nicht, kann auch die CPU die einen defekt hat bzw einfach zuviel zieht.

ist zwar ein Intel aber klingt für mich wie bei dem billig AM2 Boards die bei 140W CPUs starben, waren aber auch nicht dafür zertifiziert.

Wenn dein C2Q zu stark übertaktet ist, überlastet er vielleicht die Spawas 

was für in Board/Netzteil?


----------



## Domowoi (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja ich hab das schonmal gefragt aber keine richtige Antwort bekommen.

Corsair 850W
Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3LR

die Spannungswandler sind abgespeckt aber es lief ja 6 Monate... Und in diesen Monaten auch mit extremen OC....


----------



## poiu (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das heißt nicht viel, die schaffen ja eine bestimmte überlast


----------



## Domowoi (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also Du tippst weiterhin auf Mainboard?


----------



## poiu (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja aber fern Diagnose ist immer etwas schwer


----------



## Domowoi (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Meine Überlegung ist halt das das Netzteil eigentlich so unterfordert ist das es gar nicht kaput gehen kann und wenn die CPU kaputt wäre würde das doch sofort PAM machen oder nicht?
Edit: Danke schonmal bis hier hin.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Welches Netzteil könnt ihr empfehlen:
> Es soll 2xGTX 470 befeuern können
> Übertakteten 6Kerner von AMD oder Intel, steht noch nicht fest
> + das übliche, Wakü, Laufwerke usw
> ...



 So lange du uns keine Preisspanne nennst, schlage ich dir das Dark Power vor, super Netzeil aber leider net ganz billig. Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet Dark Power BQT P8-PRO-750W - Pro Edition


----------



## poiu (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wieviel V hat auf der CPU

haben wir nicht schonmal gesagt das die CPU einen schaden haben könte?


----------



## Domowoi (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Von 1,3xV bis 1,26V je nach Last. Aber 1,3V ist bei manchen Q6600 VID.


----------



## poiu (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das ist nicht viel

schon mal im CPU teil hier gefragt?


----------



## Domowoi (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja es ist eigentlich für keine Komponente zuviel.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ok, sag mir mal bitte was für ein Gehäuse hast du und was für einen CPU Kühler. Den die Spannungswandler sind ja nicht mal passive gekühlt und wenn die keinen gescheiten Luftsttom abekommen dann gehen die hoch, das passiert recht oft wenn ein Mainboard stirbt. Ich würd sogar fast sagen das ist ausfallgrund Nummer eins bei Mainboard, auf jeden fall in den top drei!


----------



## Domowoi (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab ein InWin Maelstrom ( 2x12cm Lüfter direkt über den Wandlern und 1x20cm bläßt von oben drauf alle Lüfter auf 12V) 
Enzotech Sapphire (2x140mm extern CPU immer so auf 55°C gewesen)

Der Gigabyte Energy Saver sagte ungefähr 135W Stromverbrauch nur die CPU.

Die Wandler sind das erste mal auch ausgefallen als es so heiß war, deswegen hielt ich das für den Grund aber heute war es eigentlich nicht so warm)


----------



## schlappe89 (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kleb doch ein paar Kühlkörper drauf, sollte schon gut was bringen.


----------



## Domowoi (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich habs mir überlegt aber eigentlich wollte ich nichts draufkleben wenn ich mir nciht sicher bin ob es nicht in einer Zeitspanne die ungefähr so lang ist wie das kleben dauert wieder kaputt geht. Außerdem ging das Mainboard als es neu war ja ungefähr 6 Monate lang ohne Probleme mit mehr Belastung. 
Und ich mein das Board ist für das Teil freigegeben also will ich nix draufkleben müssen.

Danke so weit schonmal.


----------



## slayerdaniel (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Welches Netzteil könnt ihr empfehlen:
> Es soll 2xGTX 470 befeuern können
> Übertakteten 6Kerner von AMD oder Intel, steht noch nicht fest
> + das übliche, Wakü, Laufwerke usw
> ...





poiu schrieb:


> Preisspanne?



Der Preis wäre erstmal egal, Qualität ist wichtiger.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

jetzt sind sie ja schon kaputt da kann man leider nicht mehr testen worans lag. Aber ne CPU befor sie kaputt geht kann extrem viel strom ziehen bis zu 200 Watt. Also ich tipp auf zwei Sachen entweder es wird zu heiß in deinem Gehäuse oder die CPU ist hin. Das Netzteil würd ich eher ausschlißen aber mann kann jetzt im nachhinein schwer sagen worans happert. Und wenn alles vorher für ein halbes Jahr lief.....das war im Winter und jetzt im Sommer gehen dir die SPAWAS hops, also es klingt echt danach das die zu heiß werden. Kann auch sein das die SPAWAS die erhöte CPU Last mitgemacht haben aber nur solang wie es kalt war, ich spiel darauf an das die CPU defektt ist und zu viel Saft zieht. Bestell dir mal ein billiges Board für 40€ und teste sie mal darauf wenns ohne Probleme geht kannst es ja wieder zurück schicken, wenn das auch drauf geht, na dann ist es die CPU.


----------



## Domowoi (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also ist es echt möglich das die CPU jedes Board schrottet?
Wenn es sich so herrausstellt werd ich nämlich entweder auf Turban oder i7 umsteigen. Eigentlich wollt ich auf günstige Hexacores von Intel warten...


----------



## slayerdaniel (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> So lange du uns keine Preisspanne nennst, schlage ich dir das Dark Power vor, super Netzeil aber leider net ganz billig. Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet Dark Power BQT P8-PRO-750W - Pro Edition



750 Watt sollen reichen? Ich hatte eher so gedacht dass ich 900 Watt benötige. Bei 750 Watt bin ich doch am absoluten Limit, ist das so gut?
Übrigens ist das Be Quiet was ich noch hier habe nicht Silent, das hört man als einzigstes aus dem Rechner raus, daher vertraue ich der Marke nicht mehr so, anderen Vorschlag parat?
achso, und es ist noch deutlich unterm Budget


----------



## poiu (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

für zwei GTX 470 + X6 sollten 700W mehr als ausreichend sein.

hier 230W pro karte im furmark  da bleibt noch genug für die CPU  und Furmakr ist das "worst case szenario"

Seasonic X-Series X-750 750W ATX 2.3 (SS-750KM) (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Enermax MODU87+ 800W ATX 2.3 (EMG800EWT) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland oder 700W

Cougar GX G800 800W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Corsair HX 850W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-850HX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Seasonic M12D-850 850W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

AeroCool V12XT 800W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## david430 (13. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

servus. ich melde mich zu wort. probiere mal den rechner aus:
Provenquality

danach rechnest halt mal 50-100 watt drauf, weil ich nicht ganz glaube, was da manchmal rauskommt. aber so ungefähr müsste es stimmen.... guck dir einfach mal die neuen gold netzteile an. klutten hat dazu rein roundup verfasst. die bewegen sich alle so um die 600-800 watt. bei den 750 watt netzteilen wäre auch das nesteq x striker 750 watt zu nennen. wenn du noch ein wenig wartest, ich kaufs mir am sonntag, könnte ich dir sagen wie es ist. ansonsten die gold zertifizierten netzteile machen nen ziemlich guten eindruck. hab in der letzten zeit ziemlich viel zu thema netzteile gelesen und bin eben auf das x striker gekommen , weils keine einzige schlechte bewertung hat, viel zubehör, made in germany, sofern die infos stimmen, recht leise sein soll, gutes kabelmanagement und die leistung auch stimmt. die haben einige nette features drinnen...

die liste von poiu ist recht gut. aber lass dich nicht vom preisunterschied zwischen aerocool und den anderen täuschen  das aerocool ist eben nicht so gut wie die anderen. du bezahlst eben für 10% mehr wirkungsgrad und leisere lüfter, bessere komponenten bei den herstellern horrende summen. aber das aerocool bekommt ebenfalls gute empfehlungen, für 100 euronen kann man ja auch was anständiges erwarten .


----------



## poiu (13. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Erste Tests des  Seasonic X-400W Fanless tauchen auf


Technic3D Review: Seasonic X-Series 400W Fanless Netzteil | Seite 1: Einleitung | Netzteile

na ja nicht so toll aber immerhin

Bilder gibt es auch hier 

[review] Seasonic X-400 (56k suicide) - jonnyGURU Forums


----------



## Frosdedje (13. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Vielleicht wäre es bei den Seasonic X-400W und 460W Temperaturmessungen
in Abhängigkeit zur Einbauposition wie z.b oben mit Öffnung nach unten,
seitlich, etc. und nachgerüsteten Lüfter ein interessanter Aspekt. 

@poiu:
Ein besserer Test vom Seasonic X-Series 400W gibt es bei HardOCP:
Seasonic X-Series: X-400FL Silent Power Supply Review - Seasonic X-Series: X-400FL Silent Power Supply Review | [H]ard|OCP


----------



## david430 (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hey leute,
ich hab mir jetzt das nesteq bestellt. nun wollte ich vor dem einbau schon wissen, wie ichs einbaun soll, hab en haf 922. das netzteil sitzt also unten. im gehäuseboden sind auch extra schlitze, aus welchen das netzteil die luft bekommen könnte. soll das netzteil mit dem lüfter nach unten oder nach oben eingebaut werden. ich kann mir vorstellen, dass wenn er nach unten eingebaut wird, leiser wäre, darüber hinaus würde mir das kabelmanagement dann besser gefallen, weil dann die nicht modularen kabel näher am mainboard wären und ich diese dann besser verstecken könnte. negativ ist dann vielleicht die hitze im inneren des gehäuses, weil die schwerkraft dagegen auftritt.

ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Kaktus (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da hast du eine Streitfrage eröffnet... lach

Ich persönlich habe das Define R2, das innen, grob gesagt, ähnlich aufgebaut ist wie dein Haf. Mein NT habe ich mit dem Lüfter nach oben verbaut (BeQuiet E7 CM 480W) damit hier ein bisschen die Abluft meiner Grafikkarte mit nach außen gesaugt wird. Meine Grafikkarte dankt es mir und das NT wird ein bisschen wärmer, dreht den Lüfter aber auch nicht wirklich auf. ICh finde es so besser. Andere würden sagen.... nein nein... längere LEbensdauer für das NT wenn es kaltluft von außen ansaugt u.s.w.
Alerdings ist ein NT, laut ATX Spezifikation, ein tragendes Kühlelement, es ist also angedacht das ein NT die Warmluft von innen mit abführt. Man kann es aber auch so zusammen fassen.

Lüfter nach oben
+ Warmluft von innen wird mit abgetragen
+ kein Hitzestau unter der Grafikkarte
+ Kein Staub vom Boden wird angesaugt (hast du Staubfilter?)
- NT eventuell lauter
- NT wird wärmer 
- Lebensdauer könnte etwas sinken (fraglich ob das wirklich relevant ist)

NT mit Lüfter nach unten
+ NT bleibt leiser da kühle Außenluft angesaugt wird
+ Lebensdauer erhöht sich
- Hitzestau bei der Grafikkarte
- Innenraumtemperaturen steigen allgemein ein wenig
- Staub wird direkt vom Boden angesaugt (bei Teppich besonders fatal)

Was dir wichtiger ist, musst du wissen.


----------



## david430 (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

also ein hitzestau bei der grafikkarte kann eigentlich nicht passieren bei mir. ich habe an der wand einen 220mm lüfter, welcher die luft der grafikkarte und des prozessorkühlers nach außen trägt. das mit dem staub hab ich schon beim corsair, das ich davor verbaut habe festgestellt, obwohl mein case auf ner erhöhung und nicht auf dem boden steht. naja wenn das so ist, ich glaube dann mach ich den lüfter nach unten, wenn das netzteil dann kühler und leiser ist, dann ist das genau das, was ich will... vielen dank!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also wenn du den Lüfter nach unten einbaust, zieht das Netzteil kühlere Luft und bleibt damit auch leiser, zieht aber sehr viel Staub. Ich hab bei meinem Antec1200 mein be quiet mit dem lüfter nach oben eingebaut, weil ich ein Luftfiltersystem bei meinem Gehäuse habe und mein NT dadurch nicht so zu dreckt und wie von kaktus schon erwähnt die heiße Luft von der Graka etwas mitnimmt. Aber dies Diskussion wurde hir und in anderen Foren schon massig diskutiert aber keiner kam zu einem Ergebniss.


----------



## Kaktus (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ideal wäre, wenn das NT seitlich Luft einsaugen würde und unten liegt. Quasi von der Seite auf der das Mobo liegt. Und dann müsste noch ein 120mm unten neben dem NT sein, das die Luft nach Außen bläst. Aber so etwas habe ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich würde einfach mal gucken, wie viel Platz du unterm Case hast.
Bei mir kann ich das NT gar nicht mit Lüfter nach unten einbauen, weil mein Teppich, auf dem der PC steht, recht weich ist. Das Case sinkt so tief ein, dass keine Luft mehr unter das Gehäuse kommt.
Das wäre dann der sichere Tod des NTs.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na quanti Netzteile killen ist doch deine Stärke,hehhehhehehe!!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab das Pure Power nicht gekillt, das war der Atelco Mann.


----------



## Frosdedje (19. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wer Interesse hat:
Hardwaresecrets testete wieder mal ein Billigheimer mit 400W
das sagenhafte 12$ kostete :
iMicro PS-IM400WH Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

Das Resultat war aber wie bei anderen Billigheimer vorhersehbar:
- PFC gibt's nicht.
- 400W?
- Ripple&Noise-Werte tanzen aus der Reihe.
- Effizienz teilweise übel.


----------



## Bruce112 (19. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

mich würde mal innteressieren wie die den netzteil kaputt gemacht haben .

in Video    ,zu viel last oder zu heiß geworden 

bessere netzteile werden doch nicht so kaputt gehen oder eher leise ,


----------



## Erzbaron (19. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Wer Interesse hat:
> Hardwaresecrets testete wieder mal ein Billigheimer mit 400W
> das sagenhafte 12$ kostete :
> iMicro PS-IM400WH Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets
> ...


 
Das schaut aus wie ein Casecom ... gruselig  vorallem die Ripple & Noise Werte ... die Effizienz ist sogar noch ganz ok, die liegt ja immerhin im 70% Bereich ... trotzdem ein grausiges Ding ...


----------



## Frosdedje (19. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Im Vergleich zum Original Casecom-NT ist das iMicro immerhin 
"ordentlicher" und "besser". 
Wenn ich aber die Ripple&Noise-Werte des getesteten Seventeam-NT mit
750W bei Planet3DNow ansehe, wo ich fast ein Herzinfarkt bekommen hatte (),
wirkt das iMicro ehrlich gesagt harmlos.


----------



## soulpain (19. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Schlechte Messwerte sollte man zum Käuferschutz zwar nicht relativieren..... Die Messwerte ansich sind auch wirklich schlecht.

Offensichtlich gab es aber ein Kommunikationsproblem, was die Veröffentlichung des Artikels betrifft. Es war ein relativ frühes Muster. Wir wurden um einen Test gebeten, nur offensichtlich nicht um eine Veröffentlichung, sondern eine Ersteinschätzung.  

Es war also im Prinzip meine Schuld, das Muster in dem frühren Stadium gezeigt zu haben (auch wenn es eigentlich nicht meine Aufgabe ist, Produkte zu verbessern, sondern Tests für ein Publikum zu schreiben). 

Deshalb heißt es jetzt abwarten, was das fertige Produkt kann. Werde mir vermutlich privat ein Markt-Modell kaufen, um die Qualität möglichst ohne Einfluss zu überprüfen.


----------



## Frosdedje (19. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@soulpain:
Dann hoffe ich, dass der kommende Nachtest des Seventeam-NT (mit dem
im Handel befindeten NT) bessere (und hoffentlich weniger schockierende )
Resultate, besonders im Bereich Restwelligkeit, hervorbringt. 

PS:
Mit welchen Netzteilen sind baldige Tests bei Planet3DNow geplant?


----------



## Domowoi (19. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wer hat die Hardware um ein Corsair 850W zu testen. Wie schon gesagt mein Mainboard ist schon häufiger gestorben (die Spannungswandler) und das hat erst angefangen als ich meine Grafikkarte ersetzt hab.
Könnte jemand messen ob das Gerät bei größeren Belastungen zu viel Spannung liefert?
Ich könnte das Teil auch messen aber eben nicht mit etwa 450-500W Belastung.


----------



## Kaktus (19. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Mit welchen Netzteilen sind baldige Tests bei Planet3DNow geplant?



Mein werter Kollege wollte demnächst wieder ein paar kleinere NTs testen da ja die letzte male richtige Brocken da bei waren.  Aber welche das sein werden.... da bin auch ich gespannt.


----------



## Frosdedje (19. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Soulpain hat ja auch bei Planet3DNow erwähnt, dass er nicht nur NTs in
kleineren Watttregionen testen will, sondern auch Billigheimer testen will
und da wollte ich wissen, von welchen Hersteller?

*Und folgende Modelle stehen auf meine Wunschliste:*
- Die kleinen Xilence XQ-Netzteile von 350-500W; die SFS-Serie von 200-250W sowie einige Revison 3-Modelle der Xilence Power-Serie.

- Fractal Design Integra und Tesla mit je 400/450W; mal sehen, ob da 
ATNG-Technik wie beim Newton R2 steckt oder ein anderer 
(hoffentlich besserer) Hersteller dahin gesteckt.

- Die Super Flower Amazon 80 Plus mit 450W und Atlas mit 480W bei Bedarf

- Antec EarthWatts 380D und 430D; wie wird sich Delta gegen die 
älteren EarthWatts von Seasonic schlagen?

- FSP400-60APN im Vergleich zum be quiet Pure Power L7 
350W bzw. 430W 

- OCZ StealthXStream 2 mit 400-500W bei Bedarf

- Seasonic X-Series Fanless mit 400 und 460W, besonders wünsche mir ein 
Temperaturentest in Abhängigkeit von Einbauposition und nachgerüsteten Lüfter.

- Ein Roundup mit diversen OEM-Netzteilen verschiedener Wattklassen
d.h von Compucase/HEC, Delta, LiteOn bis FSP.

- Falls Langeweile und jede Menge Freizeit besteht:
Noname-NT Tests mit Linkworld, Tronje, LC-Power, etc, aber 
die Resultate sind in der Regel aber schon eh sicher. 

---------------------------

Das mag vielleicht viel sein, aber eine oder zwei Sachen 
könnte man doch realisieren, oder?


----------



## Erzbaron (20. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hey mein lieber Frosdeje,

ich bin zwar nicht Soulpain aber in meinem 400W Test habe ich immerhin 2 deiner gewünschten Netzteile im Programm 

Xilence XQ 350W (nochmal ein dickes Dankeschön an Kaktus!!)
Antec EarthwattsD 430W

Wegen eines Super Flower Amazon 450W hab ich bei SF angefragt, allerdings bisher mit mäßigem Erfolg ...


----------



## poiu (20. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich glaube wenn der Chef von SF "PCGH Extreme + Erzbaron " liest wird ihm übel 

nebenbei hätte ich lieber einen aktuellen Crap Test

Casecon
Codegen
Dragon force
Linkworld
SL-500
coba 
intertech sinan
ms-tech
techsolo
tronje

Preisgrenze 20€

gewonnen hat das welches als letztes anfängt zu brennen *rofl*


----------



## Erzbaron (20. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ey, Herr Fischer und ich haben uns doch super verstanden ... ich glaub er könnte nur seine Meinung nicht so rüberbringen das wir es alle nicht das Bashing verstehen 

Nebenbei, hab ich die erste Mail an Herrn Fischer und Herrn Basten geschickt ^^

Was deinen "Crap-Test" angeht ... dafür ist mir meine Hardware dann doch etwas zu wertvoll ^^


----------



## poiu (20. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich glaube der Soulpain müsste auch angst um seine Teststation haben XD

ideal wäre dafür ein P4 vom sperrmüll^^




Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ey, Herr Fischer und ich haben uns doch super verstanden ... ich glaub er könnte nur seine Meinung nicht so rüberbringen das wir es alle nicht das Bashing verstehen



ja so könnte man das auch sagen


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> ideal wäre dafür ein P4 vom sperrmüll^^


 
Man sollte aber aktuelle Hardware nehmen, es sind ja auch aktuelle Netzteile.


----------



## poiu (20. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man sollte aber aktuelle Hardware nehmen, es sind ja auch aktuelle Netzteile.



Also  wenn du vergleichbar aktuelle Hardware suchst musst du ins Museum, denn ich glaube Pentium I sind  selbst auf dem Sperrmüll wohl schwer zu finden


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nö, das sind aktuelle Netzteile, weil man sie jetzt neu kaufen kann.
Zeig mir einen Pentium 1, den man jetzt neu im Laden kaufen kann.


----------



## Frosdedje (21. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Erzbaron:
Können sie noch, wenn sie das Antec EarthWatts 380D testen, auch ein älteres EarthWatts mit 380W testen, um zu sehen, inwiefern und ob die 
neuen Delta-Modelle von den ehrwürdigen Seasonic-Modellen absetzen kann.



> - FSP400-60APN im Vergleich zum be quiet Pure Power L7
> 350W bzw. 430W


FSS, ein User bei ComputerBase, hat auch so ein FSP-Netzteil 
(ich bin sicher, dass er ein APN-Modell hat) und hat einige Aussagen
zu Vergleich zum Pure Power L/ angegeben:
- Bessere Effizienz als das Pure Power L7
- PLatinenlayout und Bauteile sind besser.
- Das FSP-NT kostet genausoviel wie das be quiet Pure Power L7 350W
Und desshalb wünsche mir mit diesen Netzteilen ein Test. 

@poiu:
Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoller zu fragen, welches dieser Noname-Teile an frühesten 
abbrennt und ich bin sicher, dass das Dragon Force sehr spät abfackeln wird.


----------



## poiu (21. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

frag doch denn FSS ob er sein Netzteil zur Verfügung stellen möchte/kann.


@Benchmeister äh Quanti  

kannst ja immer wieder für denn Test eine neues System kaufen


----------



## schlappe89 (22. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab ne kurze Frage an euch. Ist nicht wert nen Fred aufzumachen:
Be Quiet L7 530W - reicht das für Phenom II X4 @3,5 GHz, Geforce 470, ein 790GX Board und paar Kaltlichtkathoden?


----------



## poiu (22. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

sollte gehen, warum aber keine GTX 460?


----------



## schlappe89 (22. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hab mir jetzt eine 460 GTX bestellt  Danke!


----------



## poiu (22. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

auf hardwaresecrets ist ein test des neuen Seasonic X 400W fanless

Seasonic X-400 Fanless Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets



			
				Gabriel Torres schrieb:
			
		

> we could pull 600 W from it and it was still presenting extremely high efficiency (88%), with low noise and ripple levels, and voltages still within 3% from their nominal values. Impressive.




 wirklich beeindruckend


----------



## schlappe89 (22. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich halte nichts von passiven Netzteilen. Seit es wirklich unhörbare Lüfter gibt muss man wirklich kein Netzteil mehr passiv betreiben. Außerdem stellt Seasonic auch semi passive Netzteile her, das reicht doch den meisten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dem kann ich nur zu 100 Prozent zustimmen, das ist reine marketing mit dem passiven Netzteil. Die Lüfter werden immer besser, die Technik ausgefeilter. Man hört zum Beispiel einen Silent Wing der auf 700rpm dreht absolut nicht. liegt bei o.1 Sone. Höher dreht der in einem Strait Power 550 Watt niemals. Also wer braucht passiver netzteile????


----------



## Shi (22. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Seasonic wischt mit jedem BQ den Boden!


----------



## soulpain (22. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es gibt Silent-Freaks, denen jede Luftbwegung schon zu laut ist. Aber das sind ziemlich kleine Gruppen. Außerdem muss man deutlich teurere Materialien einsetzen, um eine durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung bei den passiven zu erreichen. Der Hersteller muss überdimensionieren, wo es nur geht. Die Kühlung bei den passiven X-Modellen ist auch etwas hochmütig.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Shi welches meinst du? Wenn du die neue völlig über bewertete DC-DC Technik meinst die ist genauso für den Fisch wie eine extrem niedrige Welligkeit und dazu noch die derbe Lüftersteuerung. Wozu braucht ein 500 Watt Netzteil 500 Watt auf der 12 Volt Schiene? Allein der Ram gönnt sich 1.5-3.1 Watt pro Ram Riegel wenn du sechs verbaut hast bist du ihm negarive Fall bei 18 Watt manche sprechen auch bei voll Last von 20-30Watt. Dann brauchen manche Chipsätze noch die 3.3V Leitung. Farzit ein 500Watt NT das mehr als 440 Watt auf der 12 Rail zu verfühgung stellt ist nutzlos auser das es mit tollen Zahlen bworben werden kann und darum geht es wohl Seasonic oder Cougar. Ne ne ich bleib bei be quiet so lang es wirklich nix bessers gib. Dann wäre ich sofor bereit um zu steigen.


----------



## Shi (22. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Z.B. Das Seasonic X-750 ist besser als ein DPP mit 750W.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Einfach zu behaupten das was besser ist, nun ja begründen musst du es. Ich sag das jetzt weil ich diskutiere einfach so gern was ja der ein oder andere schon gemerkt hat. Also @Shi her mit deinen Argumenten!


----------



## Erzbaron (22. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @Shi welches meinst du? Wenn du die neue völlig über bewertete DC-DC Technik meinst die ist genauso für den Fisch wie eine extrem niedrige Welligkeit und dazu noch die derbe Lüftersteuerung. Wozu braucht ein 500 Watt Netzteil 500 Watt auf der 12 Volt Schiene? Allein der Ram gönnt sich 1.5-3.1 Watt pro Ram Riegel wenn du sechs verbaut hast bist du ihm negarive Fall bei 18 Watt manche sprechen auch bei voll Last von 20-30Watt. Dann brauchen manche Chipsätze noch die 3.3V Leitung. Farzit ein 500Watt NT das mehr als 440 Watt auf der 12 Rail zu verfühgung stellt ist nutzlos auser das es mit tollen Zahlen bworben werden kann und darum geht es wohl Seasonic oder Cougar. Ne ne ich bleib bei be quiet so lang es wirklich nix bessers gib. Dann wäre ich sofor bereit um zu steigen.


 
Das Problem bei dir ist aber immer das alles was andere Netzteile auszeichnet deiner Auffassung nach unnötig ist weil BQ! es nicht hat ... 

Ganz nebenbei, kein Netzteil stellt die komplette nominelle Ausgangsleistung auf der 12V zur Verfügung, eine gewisse Grundlast auf den kleinen Rails muss sein ... 

Außerdem hat die DC-to-DC Technik noch einen weiteren Sinn und zwar keinen ganz unbedeutenden ...

Bei einem normalen gruppenregulierten Netzteil fangen die Spannungen stark an zu schwanken (bis zum Einbruch) wenn du es einseitig sprich fast nur auf der 12V Rail belastest ... nicht umsonst hat die DC-to-DC Technik den Anfang bei den "großen" Modellen gemacht ...

Achja, die DPP P8 haben ja auch DC-to-DC


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Erzbaron ist das auch mieleicht der grund wrum viele Hersteller heute auf singel Rail Technik stezen oder gilt das auch für solche, mein das mit der einseitigen Belastung. Mit be quiet hast du schon recht manchmal übertreibe ichs ein wenig. Aber das liegt daran das ich sehr misstrauich bin in bezug auf marketing. Zum Beispiel jetzt wieder die Sache mit den passiven netzteilen, da ist für mich kein Sinn drinn. Du kannst ein Netzteil viel billiger bauen wenn du ein guten Lüfter mit guten Bauteilen verwendest so wie be quiet es halt macht, schein mir doch ein bischen sinn voller zu sein.


----------



## Erzbaron (22. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du wechselst das Thema 

Eine Single Rail Netzteil ist technisch etwas weniger aufwendig und somit billiger als ein vergleichbares Multi Rail Modell ... außerdem suggeriert die Werbung das nur Single Rail Netzteile eine wirklich stabile 12V Spannung generieren können ... somit lassen sich diese eben ganz gut verkaufen sh. Corsair und viele Seasonic (Retail) Modelle

Allerding ist die Spannungsstabilität die ich meine Topologiebedingt ... denn bei gruppenregulierten Netzteilen brauchst du immer eine gewisse Gegenlast auf den kleinen Rails sonst bricht die ganze Kiste zusammen und gerade bei den ganz großen Modellen ist es sehr schwer eine entsprechende Gegenlast zu erzeugen ohne die Verlustleistung ins unermessliche wachsen zu lassen ... denn wenn der Rechner nicht genug auf den kleinen Rails fordert geht die Leistung quasi in Luft auf  deswegen, wie schon geschrieben hat die DC-to-DC Technik Einzug bei den ganz großen Modellen gehalten und erfreut sich mitlerweile auch bei den Mittelklassegrößen wachsender Beliebtheit

Um mal das Thema Marketing aufzugreifen ... wenn du misstrauisch im Bezug auf Marketing bist ... warum dann BQ!??? Die beiden besten Sachen an BQ! sind immernoch die Lüfter und die Marketingabteilung  die Supportabteilung kommt mit Abstand auf Platz 3 ...

edit: Passivnetzteile sind natürlich schon allein aufgrund der Kosten nur an eine bestimmte Käufergruppe gerichtet und für die muss es nunmal passiv sein ... ich persönlich würde lieber ähnlich wertige aber mit Lüftern bestückte Netzteile im 400W Bereich sehen ... und wenn die semi-passiv laufen ...


----------



## soulpain (22. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

be quiet! hat mit seinen P8 auch noch nicht das Optimum bei der Kühlung erreicht. be quiet! Dark Power Pro P8 900-1200W - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow!  Deshalb ist die Abluft auch etwas wärmer als bei den meisten Silver/Gold Modellen, die bei höherer Last zumindest nicht viel stärker aufdrehen. Das Problem hatte FSP schon mit den Everest Pro, nur noch etwas schlimmer, obwohl die auch schon 88-89% Effizienz konnten.  Ich bin auch kein allzu großer Befürworter von reiner Passivkühlung oder Hybriden, aber auch Aktivkühlung kann man schlecht auslegen. Sicher sind die Komponenten ok, was nicht heißt, dass sie super viel Temperatur abkönnen. Deshalb sind sie auch mit üblichen 100.000 Std./25°C MTBF relativ vorsichtig angegeben. Enermax garantiert bei seinen Modu 800 u. 900W z.B. 50 °C im Dauereinsatz..


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Problem ist halt das ein User der sich ein NT kauft als aller erstes die Lautstärke wahrnimmt, denn ganzen Rest mit Welligkeit und DC-DC....... bekommt ja ein durchschnits NT Käufer garnet mit. Und das hat wohl be quiet erkannt, ein hoch auf die Marketingabteilung da hast du recht  @ Erzbaron. Aber was mich an be quiet wirklich begeistert ist das sie nur auf Dinge Wert legen die wirklich sinn machen. Das KM beim Dark Power ist sehr gut auch die Kabel sind nicht zu lang, die Lüfter sind super und der Support ist sehr gut und auch kullant. Die Leistung die zum Beispiel ein Dark Power 450 Watt bereit stellt ist mehr als ausreichend. Man kann sogar eine 4970x2 oder eine NV 480 ohne Probleme mit betreiben, mal ganz erlich was willst du denn noch mehr?


----------



## Erzbaron (22. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mit meinem Cougar SE kann ich auch ganz entspannt meinen Rechner betreiben der unter Prime und Furmark 410W aus der Leitung saugt und ich hätte sogar noch Luft nach oben bevor ich die 100% erreiche ... (bei 87% effizienz knappe 356W "Verbrauch")

Die Kabellänge stimmt auch, das Sleeve ist hervorragend ... und es ist kein BeQuiet! ...

Du musst mal über den Tellerrand gucken mein Bester ... BQ! ist im Vergleich mit den ganz großen leider nur die zweite Reihe aber weil die Marketing Abteilung halt gut ist (hallo Stefan ) und weil der Name bekannter ist als alle anderen haben sie dieses Image ...

Z. B. wenn du ein Antec oder Cougar Netzteil hast, was hindert dich daran Christoph oder Christian anzuschreiben? Soviel zum "tollen" Support ... den beherrschen andere auch ...


----------



## soulpain (22. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> denn ganzen Rest mit Welligkeit und DC-DC....... bekommt ja ein  durchschnits NT Käufer garnet mit.


Restwelligkeit schon, weil sich das direkt auf die PC- und Netzteil-Komponenten auswirkt. Allerdings muss man dazu die Spezifikationen weitläufig überschreiten. Dann kann der PC schon kaputt gehen, weil die Bauteile das nicht vertragen und schnell altern. DC-DC kann sein, kommt auf die Lastverteilung an. Schließlich kann jeder ein Multimeter bedienen.

Aber das ist nicht alles, worauf es ankommt bei einem guten Netzteil. Es gibt auch gute Netzteile ohne DC-DC. Wie gesagt sind die P8 nicht besonders Temp-resistent und gerade wenn man sich ein leises System baut, ist das nicht optimal und kann zumindest unmittelbar zum Ausschalten führen. Hitze ist auch einer der häufigsten Probleme bei Billig-PCs. In einem ansonsten gut gekühlten System würde sich das hingegen nur darauf auswirken, ob die Komponenten nun 9 oder 10 Jahre schaffen. Früher oder später würde man das in Extremsituationen schon merken.

Die Frage ist auch, warum man sich ein Netzteil mit hohem ripple kaufen sollte, wenn es welche mit weniger gibt. Und man kann nicht sagen, dass bei der aktuellen Entwicklung keine leiseren Netzteile als be quiet! exisiteren. Die erwähnten Modu87+ 900W sind leise, Seasonic hat da seine semi-passiven und die sind auch in der Hinsicht zumindest etwas besser. Auf jedenfall sind ripple und Hitze eine Folter für Komponenten und je weniger, desto besser. Das wird sogar ein Laie verstehen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das mit der Welligkeit ist klar aber sie exessive in höhen zu treiben woh es ech keinen Sinn mehr macht ist wohl auch sinnlos. Das Welligkeit die Hardware zersört ist auch kla fragt sich aber nur wo das beginnt. Wenn ich an Netzteiladapter denke für kleingeräte da hast du zu hohe Welligkeit wahrgenommen wenn zum Beispiel ein Workman anfing zu brummen, (auch brumm Spannnung genannt, wenn ich mich richtig an mein erstes Lehrjahr erinnere). Aber nachweißlich ist mir noch keine Hardware verreckt, obwohl ich als ich lange Arbeitslos war (7 Jahre), mit nur billig Netzteile gegönnt hab, Arlt zum Beispiel. Die Energieersparniss ist auch was für die Marketignabteilung besonder in der heutigen Zeit da muss be quiet noch nach legen, da baue ich mal auf @Stefan. Die P8 werden ein wenig wärmer und, du behauptest wirklich das es der Hardware schadet, wenn du den PC in der Sahara betreibst bei 60 Grad im Schatten dann vieleicht. Sonst finde ich es nicht besonders erheblich das einzige was mich ärgert das sie ncht ganz so leise sind wie sie sollten aber dafür gibts ja noch die Strai Power E7 Serie die einfach unerreicht ist in bezug auf Lautsrärke.


----------



## Shi (22. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Restwelligkeit ist bei BQ einfach zu hoch. Dazu ist die Effizienz einen Tick niedriger als beim Seasonic. Ich weiß nicht welche Kondensatormarke etc. die Beste ist, deshalb kann ich auch nicht sagen ob die Komponenten beim seasonic besser sind als beim BQ, jedoch *ist* das Seasonic schon allein wegen der Restwelligkeit besser! Auch wenn das sich nicht so auswirken soll (weiß ich ja nicht) ist das Seasonic in dieser Disziplin besser, ist es überhaupt in irgendeiner Disziplin schlechter als das BQ? Immerhin ist es ja auch noch halbpassiv


----------



## schlappe89 (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also ich hab ein BQ L7 530W Netzteil und ich weiß, dass es bessere Netzteile gibt. Zur Zeit will ich meinen PC aufrüsten und da stöbert man bekanntlich auf Webseiten rum legt so einige Sachen in den Warenkorb. So geschah es auch mit einem Modu 87+ 500W, ein sehr leises und hochwertiges Netzteil. Im Endeffekt hätte ich fast 115 Euro rausgeworfen, denn wenn ich das Mudo 87+ genommen hätte, dann hätte ich keinen Unterschied zu meiner jetzigen Config festgestellt.

Ich persöhnlich würde einem hochwertigen lauten Netzteil ein leises mit mittlerer Qualität vorziehen, wobei BQ nicht der einzige ist der leise Netzteile anbietet.
Lustig ist auch dass der verbaute Silent Wing Lüfter eine MTBF von 300.000 Stunden hat also drei mal länger als das Netzteil 

Semi Passiv find ich noch gut, solange das Gehäuse nicht zu stark aufgeheizt wird. Aber der, der einen BeQuiet Silent Wind auf 500-600 RPM aus einem Gehäuse raushört ist noch nicht geboren.


----------



## soulpain (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@hulkhardy1
Sicherlich kommt es auf die Dosierung an. Wenn ich eine ungefilterte Gleichrichterschaltung habe, liegt der Wert jenseits dieser Vorstellungen und dann mag es paradox sein, sich über scheinbar kleine Werte wie 1 % oder 1,1% zu streiten. Dennoch gibt es auch Netzteile mit >0,2 % auf +12V zum gleichen Preis, die man dem be quiet! daher vorziehen sollte. ripple wirkt sich definitiv auf die Lebensdauer aus, wobei es  sicherlich auf die Empfindlichkeit der Verbraucher ankommt, ob man es merkt oder nicht. Einige Logikschaltungen und HDDs sind mit Sicherheit empfindlich; einige Wandler hingegen werden auch eine Restwellgkeit über der Spezifikation noch dämpfen können. Außerdem hat das beispielsweise auch einen Einfluss auf die Elkos, die das Spannungsbild verbessern. Durch mehr ripple wird der ESR höher, womit wir auch indirekt wieder bei der Temperatur wären. Das Elektrolyt trocknet schneller, ripple erreicht noch höhere Werte usw. usw. D.h. kritische Werte werden im Laufe eines Lebenszyklusses auch schneller erreicht, wenn sie anfangs schlechter als bei anderen sind. Ob der Rechner deshalb draufgeht, ist nicht so einfach nachzuvollziehen. Zumindest hatte ich bei einem Billignetzteil mal 3 % ripple, wo sich die Mainboard-Elkos ziemlich schnell aufgebläht haben. In der Zeit, wo solche Netzteile üblich waren, waren auch die Elkos auf den Mainboards nicht besser und man konnte die CPU als Beispiel nicht mehr mit stabiler Spannung versorgen. Ripple kann also auch zu Schwankungen bei der Versorgung führen und zu Abstürzen des Rechners.

Die Abluft ist bei be quiet! nur geringfügig wärmer als bei den genannten, ja. Das schließt aber nicht aus, dass wegen dem engen Aufbau ein Hitzestau entsteht und eine Komponente lokal schneller altert als andere. Außerdem hat Wärme einen direkten Einfluss auf die Leistungsfähigkeit. 50 °C sind nur eine Temperaturobergrenze, die in unmittelbarer Umgebung aber auch erreicht werden können. Enge Räume oder Dachgeschosswohnungen heizen sich auch ziemlich schnell auf. Selbst wenn nicht, liegen 30-35 °C im Sommer aber schon über den angegebenen 25 °C. D.h. die 100.000 MTBF werden dann nicht mehr erreicht. Mit jedem °C über 25 °C werden bis zur Obergrenze im Dauerbetrieb etwa 1% der Gesamtleistung bei jedem °C mehr abgezogen. Hier muss man abwägen, ob man bei be quiet! Lüfteranschlüsse und und Service bezahlt oder bei anderen temperaturresistentere (und aus elektrotechnischer Sicht bessere) Modelle kauft.

Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass be quiet! höhere Temps und mehr ripple hat. Fakt ist auch, dass wie oben beschrieben, die Temp vor allem die Leistung und ripple vor allem die Lebensdauer begrenzt und  es zu Funktionsstörungen kommen kann. Weniger ist in dem Fall besser, was auch der normale Kunde verstehen sollte. Zumal er zumindest mal Wärme spürt und das OC-Potenziel durch eine schlechte Gesamt-Thermik (also z.B. P8 + schwache Lüfter im Zusammenspiel) im Gehäuse vermindert wird, um mal ein Praxisbeispiel zu nennen.


----------



## Frosdedje (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Apropos Ripple&Noise:
Bei JonnyGURU.com wurde ein Nachtest mit dem Cooler Master GX 750W durchgeführt: 
Coolermaster GX 750W - Another Look Review

Aber die Resultate im Vergleich zum vorherigen Test nicht 
besser geworden, sondern sogar noch schlimmer. 
U.a die Ripple&Noise-Werte der +5V- und 3,3V-Schiene sind höher 
und außerhalb der Spec. und die Effizienz soger noch schlechter.
Sonst sind die gleichen Probleme geblieben.


----------



## poiu (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich weiß auch nicht was Cooler Master da macht Oo

einerseits haben sie die sehr guten Silent Pro serien (OK die Gold sind verbesserungswürdig)und die noch brauchbaren Real Power, schädigen sich aber meiner Meinung nach denn Ruf durch diese ganzen Extreme Schrott Serien.

Erinnere mich an paar User, wo wir das Silent Pro empfehlen wollten und die dann CM äh nein danke XD


----------



## Azrael_SEt (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hatte einer von euch mal nen 600W Xilence Netzteil?

Meine Geschicht:

Erstmal lief das Ding ganze 12 Monate tadellos.
Aber im 13ten Monat (an einem Freitag dem 13ten  ) kamen plötzlich bei hochfahren komische Geräusche aus dem Netzteil..... es war der Lüfter, der hat angefangen zu schwingen und dabei das Lüftergitter zu schleifen.
Netzteil eingeschickt (damals noch zu Norskit wer das noch kennt). Die haben den Lüfter ausgetauscht/ austauschen lassen udn nach 4 Wochen bekam ich MEIN Netzteil zurück (gut zu indentifizieren anhand diverser Einbaukratzen).
Nach 2 Monaten wieder das selbe Problem, der Lüfter kratzte beim Hochfahren am Lüftergitter.

GROßES PROBLEM --> Norskit war pleite. Also bei Xilence nachgefragt --> schicken sie das Ding mit Rechnung einfach ein. Gesagt, getan. 4 Wochen später bekam ich wieder mein Netzteil wieder mit der Beschreibung --> kein Fehler zu finden....

Also Ding wieder eingebaut und siehe da. Nix zu hören.

Aber es wäre langweilig wenn es das schon gewesen wäre:

ca. 6 Wochen nach Einbau (mitten in der Nacht in einem Dunklen Zimmer....) bei CoD zocken, hat sich das Netzteil mit einem verdammt lauten Knall und einem verdammt hellem blauen Blitz verabschiedet. (Es hat gottseidank nichts mit in den Tod gerissen).
Ich denk mal der Lüfter wird sich einfach komplett verabschiedet haben, denn nach dem Ausfall konnte mal Spiegeleier auf dem Ding braten und das Stromkabel war leicht angeschmolzen.....

Xilence hat mir das Ding dann ersetzt und sich entschuldigt, da aber beim Einschalten der neuen Netzteils wieder diverse Kratzgeräusche zuhören waren, hab ich mich für ein anderes Netzteil entschieden.....

Hab jetzt ein 600Watt Nitrox Netzteil. Das Ding ist der Hammer! Spotpreis und trotzdem top Qualität. Absolut unhörbar im Normalbetrieb. Das Xilence war die lauteste Komponente vorher im Rechner....


----------



## poiu (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

was für ein Xilence war es, Redwing serie?


----------



## micky23 (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hi Leute,

bei meinem Enermax Liberty 500W ist die 3,3V Schien auf 3,04~3,09V im Idle eingebrochen.
Jetzt wollt ich das CM Silent pro Gold 600W holen. Kann mich aber nicht zwischen dem Silent pro Gold & dem Silent pro entscheiden.
Was empfehlt Ihr mir?
Kann von mir aus auch eine andere Marke sein.


----------



## Frosdedje (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wahrscheinlich war ihr altes Xilence-NT eines aus der Power-Reihe,
was mich nicht verwundert, dass das Casing Macron-Ding (oder
von mir auch "Caputte Mühle" genannt. ) irgendwann die Grätsche macht.


----------



## Erzbaron (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



micky23 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> bei meinem Enermax Liberty 500W ist die 3,3V Schien auf 3,04~3,09V im Idle eingebrochen.
> Jetzt wollt ich das CM Silent pro Gold 600W holen. Kann mich aber nicht zwischen dem Silent pro Gold & dem Silent pro entscheiden.
> ...


 
Wie haste denn den "Einbruch" gemessen? Macht sich das in der Stabilität bermerkbar?

Ansonsten ist das Silent Po Gold ganz nett, wenn auch nicht tadellos ... Wieviel Geld kannst/willst du denn investieren und was für ein Rechner soll befeuert werden?


----------



## micky23 (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bis 100€

AMD PhenomII 3GHz@1,3V
Asus M3A32 Deluxe
4 GB DDR² 1066
GTX 275 (bissle OC )
1x SSD & 1 x HDD
3x 230er & 3x 120er Lüfter @5V
Übliche Periferie via USB

2-3 Abstürze in letzter Zeit


----------



## Erzbaron (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Och mit dem Rechner biste mit einem 500W Netzteil absolut gut bei ... mein Rechner braucht doch deutlich mehr Saft und mir reicht ein 400W Modell 

Brauchst du Kabelmanagement? Dann guck dir mal folgende an:

Antec True Power New 550W
Cougar S 550
Coolermaster Silent Pro M500
Chieftec Nitro BPS-550C
Thermaltke ToughPower XT 575W
BQ! Straight Power E7 CM 480W


----------



## micky23 (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da mein PC sehr, sehr Leise ist ( manche meinen Unhörbar, ich aber nicht ), sollte das neue Netzteil sehr leise sein.
In meinem aktuellem ist ein XenCore Lüfter verbaut.


----------



## poiu (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

erzbaron du weißt das dass chieftec ein sirtec ist ?
sonst ist die liste aber 

@TE

wenn du auf  KM verzichten kannst das enermax Pro87+ 500W

sonst kannst auch das alte CM Silent Pro M500 nehmen auch wenn es nicht mehr taufrisch ist


----------



## Kaktus (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei aller Liebe zu BeQuiet.. und auch wenn ich es selbst habe... aber das BQ E7 CM 480W würde ich für den aktuellen Preis nicht kaufen. Das ist schon ziemlich überzogen.


----------



## micky23 (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was stimmt am Silent Pro Gold nicht?


----------



## Kaktus (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es ist eben nicht mehr so ganz auf dem aktuellsten Stand. Was nicht heißt das es schlecht ist oder nicht empfehlenswert. Bedenke das du hier NT Freaks vor dir hast. Die sind da etwas empfindlicher... wobei das "etwas" vielleicht noch Untertrieben ist


----------



## Erzbaron (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> erzbaron du weißt das dass chieftec ein sirtec ist ?
> sonst ist die liste aber
> 
> @TE
> ...


 
Die Chieftec Nitro Serie kommt von CWT 

News Chieftec mit neuer Netzteilserie "Nitro" - Planet 3DNow! Forum


----------



## poiu (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

kaktus hat recht, wir sind da etwas pingelig  

ich würde eher  denn aufpreis zum  Cougar GX / Seasonic X drauf zahlen oder das Antec New nehmen was wieder billiger ist.

aber wenn es um 100€ sein soll macht  man mit dem CM auch nicht viel Falsch

@Erzbaron

na super dann steht in deren PDF aber Sirtec 

e144195

http://www.chieftec.eu/images/psu/Nitro Serie/data/nitro-de.pdf

sowas macht mich dann immer etwas Oo


----------



## Erzbaron (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wir und pingelig ich versteh garnicht wie ihr darauf kommt ...



Natürlich kann man das Silent Pro Gold mit 600W kaufen, aber ich halte es für oversized und mit 105€ auch nicht grad ein Schnäppchen ...

Dann kann man auch gleic noch 10€ draufpacken und ein Modu87+ 500W kaufen


edit: öhm ... jaaaaaaa ^^ Aber wenn du dir mal die CWT DSG Modelle anschaust, schon allein von den Leistungsdaten passt es ... und Stefan und Soulpain sagen auch CWT ... vom Innenraumbild schauts auch tierisch nach CWT aus ... nu haste mich auch verwirrt ^^


----------



## micky23 (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Cougar GX ist mir zu laut.

Nach Euren Aussagen langt auch das Silent Pro, auch wenn es eine wesentlich schlechtere Effizienz hat?
Mein Rechner läuft so ca. 10~12 Std. am Tag.


----------



## Kaktus (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was heißt hier "wesentlich schlechter"? Wenn es nicht gerade 10% sind, und das sind es mit Abstand nicht, merkst du das auf deiner Stromrechnung im Grunde nicht. Da tausch lieber ein paar Lampen gegen Sparlampen aus, das bringt dir effektiv am Ende des Jahres deutlich mehr.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ganz nebenbei, kein Netzteil stellt die komplette nominelle Ausgangsleistung auf der 12V zur Verfügung, eine gewisse Grundlast auf den kleinen Rails muss sein ...


Hallo Erzbaron

Die DC-DC Technologie hat auch den Vorteil, dass die Mindestlast sehr gering ausfallen kann, andererseits sorgen die VRMs auch für eine gewisse Grundlast auf der +12V Leitung, die aus dem Transformator kommt, wenn fast ausschließlich die kleineren Leitungen belastet werden (z.B. beim Betrieb eines alten +5V lastigem Sockel A Systems)



Shi schrieb:


> Die Restwelligkeit ist bei BQ einfach zu hoch.



Hallo Shi

Von welchem Modell sprichst du?


----------



## poiu (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich glaube er meint die P8


----------



## Frosdedje (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Von welchem Modell sprichst du?


Dark Power P8-Modelle, wo einige Leitungen eine größere 
Restwelligkeit erzeugen als erlaubt ist.


----------



## micky23 (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Macht bei tgl. 8 std. Idle & 4 std. Volllast 16€ Differenz im Jahr.
Bei 4 Jahren Nutzung 64 €.
64 € haben und nicht haben macht 128 €


----------



## poiu (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

so die großen Chieftec sind wohl CWT

[Review] Chieftec BPS 750C Xtreme Reviews Question

aber ganz ehrlich da kann man ja auch gleich das COBA Nitrox kaufen^^


----------



## Kaktus (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@micky23
Läuft dein Rechner stetig unter Last?


----------



## soulpain (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was Sirtec baut, sind die Standardmodelle ohne Kabelmanagement. Ist den Xilence Eco sehr ähnlich. Die sind nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## poiu (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

sieht man ja schon an der Kabelbestückung der varianten ohne KM

450W und nur ein PCie zB 


aber ich frage mich ob die teile besser sind als die Nitrox von COBA oder mal liebr gleich corsair nehmen sollte!


----------



## micky23 (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @micky23
> Läuft dein Rechner stetig unter Last?



Nein wie beschrieben ca. 8 std Idle & 4 std Last.
Aber das ist ja auch nicht der Punkt.
Ich meine nur, wenn ich mir jetzt ein neues Netzteil zulegen muss, dann doch eins mit dem jetztigen Stand der Technik.


----------



## Erzbaron (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also bei einer täglichen Laufzeit von 12h lohnt sich, egal ob unter Last oder nicht in jedem Fall ein Gold Netzteil 

Meine Möhre sh. Sig läuft auch gute 10h und mehr am Tag und da macht sich das schon deutlich bemerkbar

Ich geb dir den Tipp, kauf das Modu87+, da hast du eine optimale Effizienz von über 90%, es passt super zu deinen Rechner, liegt aber 15€ über deinem Budget ...

Enermax MODU87+ 500W ATX 2.3 (EMG500AWT) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die Variante ohne Kabelmanagement kostet auch "nur" 12€ weniger ...

Enermax PRO87+ 500W ATX 2.3 (EPG500AWT) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Bei der täglichen Laufzeit würde ich kein Netzteil unter "Silber" kaufen ... die Mehrkosten haste recht bald wieder drin


----------



## Kaktus (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Silber NTs sind kaum ineffizienter und kosten aber deutlich weniger. Ob es sich da lohnt auf Gold zu setzen, wage ich mal ernsthaft zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Erzbaron (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Silber NTs sind kaum ineffizienter und kosten aber deutlich weniger. Ob es sich da lohnt auf Gold zu setzen, wage ich mal ernsthaft zu bezweifeln.


 
Das stand mal vor nem Jahr in der PCGH trifft aber absolut nicht mehr zu ... zumindest nicht auf den 500 - 600W Sektor

Guckst du:
Netzteile & USV/Netzteile Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das billige OCZ ist nicht wirklich toll und der Aufpreis vom Cougar S 550W zum Enemax ist nicht wirklich gewaltig ...


----------



## Kaktus (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ok, geb mich geschlagen. Da hatte ich ein paar andere Preise im Kopf. Allerdings versteh ich hier nicht den Drang zu so einem NT. Sein System verbraucht weniger als meins und das läuuft auch mit einem 400W NT völlig Problemlos und ohne dass das NT ausgelastet ist. Wie kommt man mit einem 600W NT dann in den optimalen Effizienzbereich? Selbst wenn er sich eine 480GTX rein klatscht würde man das NT nicht mal halbwegs wirklich auslasten.


----------



## Erzbaron (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Deswegen versuche ich micky123 ja auch das überdimensionierte Coolermaster Gold auszureden 

Sein Rechner dürfte im Idle um die 100W saugen, liegt also bei 25% Auslastung und somit schon über 85% Effizienz, unter Vollast ist er vielleicht bei 280W also fast der Optimalbereich um 50% herum ... und somit 90% Effizienz ... das Modui passt doch wie die Faust aufs Auge ... und bei so einer täglichen Laufzeit lohnt sich ein goldiges Modell auf jeden Fall zumal er auch noch etwas länger Spass dran haben will ...


edit: ne GTX275 verbraucht schon ein paar W mehr als ne GTX460 ^^


----------



## Shi (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hey Stefan, ich mein das P8


----------



## micky23 (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Erzbaron

Da hast Du schon Recht, aber das Modu87 ist mir mit 130€ einfach zu teuer.
Außerdem bleibt der Lüfter schön Leise wenn das Netzteil bei ca 50% Last bleibt.

Im Idle bin ich so bei ca.110~120W, bei Volllast so um die 310W.
Und das Design vom CM gefällt mir persönlich auch besser.
Klar soll man nicht vom aussehen gehen, aber


----------



## Erzbaron (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wieso 130€? Das Modu87+ 500W kostet bei CSV Direkt 114€ + 6,90€ Versand, der Shop ist seriös und ok ... Alternativ Mindfactory und nach 0 Uhr bestellen ... dann kostet es nicht mehr wie 119€ und ist Versandkostenfrei ^^

Das Silent Pro Gold kostet bei 1Deins und K&M je 108€ + 7€ Versand, also der Kostenunterschied ist minimal ...

Du kannst natürlich zum Silent Pro greifen, aber ich empfehle definitiv eher das Modu87+ ...


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Bei einem normalen gruppenregulierten Netzteil fangen die Spannungen stark an zu schwanken (bis zum Einbruch) wenn du es einseitig sprich fast nur auf der 12V Rail belastest ... nicht umsonst hat die DC-to-DC Technik den Anfang bei den "großen" Modellen gemacht ...


Dem ersten Teil kann ich nicht bedingungslos zustimmen, da das sehr stark von der Auslegung der Regelung des Netzteil selbst abhängt und auch welches die Referenzspannung des Regelkreises ist - +5V oder +12V.

Ein Negativpunkt der DC-DC Technik sind die etwas höheren Kosten, die die Verwendung in kleineren Wattklassen bisher erschwert haben.


----------



## Erzbaron (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Danke für die kurze Erklärung Stefan, natürlich war der zitierte Satz stark verallgemeinert 

Das DC-to-DC nicht ganz kostenfrei zu realisieren ist sollte jedem klar sein ... allerdings sind entsprechende Modelle ja nun auch schon für knapp mehr als 70€ zu haben ...


----------



## Compucase (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nabend zusammen. Falls es einer noch nicht mitbekommen hat, es gibt wieder einen User-Test in Kooperation mit PCGH. Diesmal sind sogar zwei CMX 550 dabei die noch vor Markteinführung zu bekommen sind. Für alle Interessierten - hier die News inkl. Link zum Bewerbungsthread.
Lesertester für sechs Cougar-Netzteile gesucht - Noch vor Release testen! -
Ach ja - Erzbaron - Du bist von der Teilnahme ausgeschlossen - für dein 400W Roundup hast von mir ja ein COUGAR A 400 erhalten, Du sollst ja kein COUGAR-Warenlager eröffnen


----------



## poiu (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Compucase schrieb:


> Ach ja - Erzbaron - Du bist von der Teilnahme ausgeschlossen - für dein 400W Roundup hast von mir ja ein COUGAR A 400 erhalten, Du sollst ja kein COUGAR-Warenlager eröffnen




 der war gut


----------



## Frosdedje (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und apropos DC-DC-Technik:
Gibt es Unterschiede bei den Herstellern (Enermax, Enhance,
Cougar, etc.) im Bereich DC-DC-Technik und wenn ja, sind sie eher gering
oder teilweise groß?


----------



## Compucase (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Brauchst gar nicht lachen poiu, Du hast beim ersten Lesertest schon mitgemacht und bist hiermit....ebenfalls RAUS


----------



## poiu (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

 war mir von vornherein klar  Cougar sammeln wollte ich auch nicht^^

freue mich schon auf die User Tests und schöne Aktion

@Frosdedje

willst du dich nicht bewerben, kennst dich ja gut aus mit NTs


----------



## Erzbaron (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Compucase schrieb:


> Ach ja - Erzbaron - Du bist von der Teilnahme ausgeschlossen - für dein 400W Roundup hast von mir ja ein COUGAR A 400 erhalten, Du sollst ja kein COUGAR-Warenlager eröffnen


 
Boah du bist ja sooo gemein zu mir  

Ich hätte auch nicht mitgemacht, ich weiß ja das ich hier mit meinem 400W Vergleich mehr als genug zu tun hab und das du schon das Cougar A für mich bereitgestellt hast ... ne ne Fairness muss schon sein  Es gibt hier im Forum auch genug andere Leute die so einen Test stemmen können (Hulkhardy, Frosdeje und einige andere) ... von daher, ran an den Speck Leute 


edit: und ein Cougar Lager hab ich schon ^^ Hab das kleine A300 mitlerweile für Officerechner entdeckt und einem guten Freund von mir hab ich das GX G800 als Ersatz für sein "altes" Revolution85+ besorgt ^^


----------



## soulpain (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Und apropos DC-DC-Technik:
> Gibt es Unterschiede bei den Herstellern (Enermax, Enhance,
> Cougar, etc.) im Bereich DC-DC-Technik und wenn ja, sind sie eher gering
> oder teilweise groß?



Viele nehmen mittlerweile dasselbe Controlling. Hier haben sich einfach ICs und Schalter durchgesetzt, mit denen man momentan die höchste Effizienz erreicht. Da sind kaum noch Unterschiede. Für das Einsatzgebiet gibt es oft auch Schaltpläne, die solche Chiphersteller grob vorgeben. Von der Dimensionierung her und in den Details gibt es aber immer einige Änderungen. Mit welchen SMD- und THT- Komponenten die Schaltungen dann ergänzt werden, bleibt prinzipiell dem Hersteller überlassen und man kann das Schaltbild immer etwas modifizieren.


----------



## micky23 (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Schade.Jetzt habe ich erst heute Nachmittag ein neues Netzteil bestellt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ach danke @Erzbaron das du mich erwähnst aber ich denke das Compucase nich so begeistert von dieser Idee wäre. Es ist halt immer sehr schwer richtig objektive zu sein wenn man von was anderem überzeugt ist und ich liebe nunmal be quiet. Obwohl ich natürlich zugeben muss das be quiet auch seine Schwächen hat aber wie hir schon oft gepostet wurde ist ein perfektes Netzteil einfach zu teuer und würd sich so gut garnet verkaufen. Ich hatte mich eigentlich auf den Test von Stefan gefreud aber der ist irgentwie im Sande verlaufen, hehehheh, gruß an be quiet!


----------



## Erzbaron (24. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Warum? Was hätte Christian denn zu "verlieren" wenn du das CMX, SE oder GX testen würdest? Entweder bist du weiterhin von BQ! überzeugt oder du stellst fest das auch andere Mütter hübsche Töchter haben 

Bewerb dich doch einfach ... Netzteiltests machen echt Spass


----------



## Frosdedje (24. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



			
				poiu schrieb:
			
		

> @Frosdedje
> 
> willst du dich nicht bewerben, kennst dich ja gut aus mit NTs


Ich werde mir das Ganze erstmal überdenken (ca. 1-2 Tage), 
aber wahrscheinlich werde ich für diesen Test bewerben.


----------



## Philipus II (25. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Compucase
Das hättest du auch in die Ankündigung schreiben lassen können.
Jetzt hab' ich mich unnötig beworben...
Wobei, son Vergleich SE400 gegen Power 550 bei einem System mit rund 430 Watt stromnetzseitig hat schon was...


----------



## Compucase (25. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sorry das ich nicht erwähnt habe das "ehemalige" User-Tester sich nicht nochmal bewerben dürfen. Naja, bewerben könnt ihr euch schon, nur ob ihr dann ausgewählt werdet....
Spass beiseite, ich denke das es nur fair ist wenn andere auch die Chance bekommen. Das dürfte einleuchtend sein und ist ja auch nicht persönlich gemeint.


----------



## Philipus II (25. August 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich nehme alles persönlich
Ne Quatsch, is scho ok.


----------



## Frosdedje (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und um mal diesen alten Thread wieder zu beleben:
JonnyGURU hat den Antec High Current Pro 1200W getestet :
JonnyGURU - Antec High Current Pro 1200W

Effizienz, Restwelligkeit und die Elektronik waren sehr überzeugend,
nur der Preis ist mit etwa 349$ ziemlich hoch gestreckt.


----------



## Erzbaron (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

der erste High Current Pro Test 

... und die Ergebnisse sind wie erwartet erhaben ... Delta eben ... 

Ich bin gespannt darauf wenn die ersten Modelle in Europa verfügbar sind ... und ich muss Christoph wohl noch ausquetschen obs auch kleinere Modelle im Bereich um 500W von Delta geben wird ... das True Power New ist ja bekannterweise (leider) von Seasonic ...


edit: Danke für den Link


----------



## Christoph@ANTEC (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> der erste High Current Pro Test
> 
> ... und die Ergebnisse sind wie erwartet erhaben ... Delta eben ...
> 
> ...



Sie haben gerufen?

Wir haben sehr viele Modelle von Delta im 500W Bereich. Alle Earthwatts zB. Gut, sind nun nicht die Highend Modelle aber haben Delta-Qualitaet. Egal welche Wattklasse.

HCP sind allesamt Anfang Oktober in den Laeden. Haben ja noch 750, 850 und 1000W, welche im Uebrigen noch ein Stueckchen cooler sind. Reviews dazu kommen auch. Es kommen zuerst noch einige mit dem HCP1200. 

Christoph


----------



## Erzbaron (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Earthwatts D ... hmmm irgendwo her kenn ich die  

Hab ich dir eigentlich schon ne PM geschrieben wann mein Vergleich online geht?  Ich hab neulichst mein Postfach aufgeräumt ...

Aber meinste nicht das ein "High End" Modell neben dem zugegebenermaßen sehr guten True Power New im mittleren Wattsegment noch ein Verkaufsschlager wäre? Ihr wollt doch in Europa größer und wichtiger werden


----------



## Christoph@ANTEC (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Die Earthwatts D ... hmmm irgendwo her kenn ich die
> 
> Hab ich dir eigentlich schon ne PM geschrieben wann mein Vergleich online geht?  Ich hab neulichst mein Postfach aufgeräumt ...


Hab ich gesehen, danke!



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Aber meinste nicht das ein "High End" Modell neben dem zugegebenermaßen sehr guten True Power New im mittleren Wattsegment noch ein Verkaufsschlager wäre? Ihr wollt doch in Europa größer und wichtiger werden



Eines unserer best laufenden Modelle: EA650. Das ist ziemlich gut. Im unteren Wattbereich sind die Absatzzahlen weniger als klein, da seh ich nicht so die Chance, das wir da in naeherer Zukunft etwas mit 80 PLUS Gold haben werden. Aber wenn Delta da etwas hat, dann werde ich das durch druecken. Selber designen lohnt hier nicht so...

Christoph


----------



## Erzbaron (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich kann mir vorstellen das eigne Designs in diesem Wattbereich nicht wirklich wirtschaftlich sind ...

Aber das "alte" Earthwatts 650? Solide und gut ist es auf jeden Fall, das glaube ich dir ungesehen, aber ein 650W Netzteil mit nur einem PCIe 6+2 Pin Stecker? Naja ... aktuell ist was anderes, aber immerhin ist der Preis mit ~65€ heiss 

Ich hab grad gesehen das ihr das Earthwatts D nun auch mit 500W anbietet  super Sache und clevere Geschäftsentscheidung ...

edit: und wenn ich mir die Ausstattung ansehen, einer meiner "Kritikpunkte" am 430W Modell ist abgeschafft ...


----------



## poiu (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

 Erzbaron die 500W frage beim High Current Pro haben wir fast parallel gestellt XD



> das Earthwatts D nun auch mit 500W



nett


----------



## Frosdedje (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> edit: Danke für den Link
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gerne. 
Falls sich wieder so einen interessanten Test auffinden kann,
wird den den entsprechenden Link + kleinen Kommentar geben.

@Christoph@ANTEC:
Wird es nach der High Current Pro-Serie eine neue Netzteilserie
kommen bzw. ein Refresh von einer älteren Serie wie
es beim Antec EarthWatts D-Serie war?


----------



## poiu (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

es kommen ja noch die High Current Gamer, die kleinen sind von seasonic 400-620W, die drüber wieder Delta.

http://www.hardwareclips.com/video/559


----------



## Christoph@ANTEC (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> @Christoph@ANTEC:
> Wird es nach der High Current Pro-Serie eine neue Netzteilserie
> kommen bzw. ein Refresh von einer älteren Serie wie
> es beim Antec EarthWatts D-Serie war?



*Highend:*
TPQ1200 (Silberlevel) 
HCP1200, 1000, 850, 750 (Goldlevel) 

*Midend:*
TPN750, 650, 550 (Bronzelevel)
HCG 900, 750, 620, 520, 400 (Bronzelevel)

*Entry/SI:*
EA750, 650 -> EA Green (Bronzelevel)
EA500, 430, 380, (300 fuer SI) (Bronzelevel)

VP550, 450, 350 (Standardlevel)

Christoph


----------



## Frosdedje (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Apropos High Current Gamer-Reihe:
Welcher Hersteller wird die Elektronik für die HCG liefern?
Ich rate mal, dass es sich beim 400W-Modell um Seasonic handelt.


----------



## Christoph@ANTEC (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Apropos High Current Gamer-Reihe:
> Welcher Hersteller wird die Elektronik für die HCG liefern?
> Ich rate mal, dass es sich beim 400W-Modell um Seasonic handelt.



Seasonic S12II Bronze-Basis: HCG400, HCG520, HCG620
Delta: HCG750, HCG900

Christoph


----------



## Kaktus (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Christoph@ANTEC
Sind den überhaupt keine Gold NTs mit unter 450W geplant? Oder zumindest Silber? Was ist mit Platin NTs? Sicher, bisher nur bei Server, aber da kommen doch sicherlich irgendwann welche?

Und auch wenn das hier nicht passt.... mich würde dieser Kühler von euch interessieren.


----------



## poiu (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Sind den überhaupt keine Gold NTs mit unter 450W geplant?



da könnte antec wohl auf das X460 zurückgreifen und es mit einem langsam laufendem lüfter ausstatten lassen, würde bestimmt paar Interessenten geben

Delta hat auch nee menge Gold NT zertifiziert 

http://80plus.org/manu/psu/psu_detail.aspx?id=27&type=2


----------



## micky23 (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Melde mal meine Erlebnisse mit dem CM Silent Gold 600.
Habe den original Lüfter gegen einen Enermax T.B. Silent ausgetauscht, und es ist seit dem unhörbar (5-7V).
Verbrauch ist im Idle von 132W auf 110W gesunken.
Alles in allem ein sehr schönes & effizientes Netzteil.

Sobald meine GTX 470 eingetroffen ist, folgen Lastwerte.


----------



## Erzbaron (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> da könnte antec wohl auf das X460 zurückgreifen und es mit einem langsam laufendem lüfter ausstatten lassen, würde bestimmt paar Interessenten geben
> 
> Delta hat auch nee menge Gold NT zertifiziert
> 
> 80 Plus PSU - Details


 
hmmm auch mehre Modelle im Bereich um 500W ... 

Also Christoph, ich würde ein aktiv gekühltes 500W NT von Delta mit Gold Zertifikat sofort kaufen  (natürlich auch aufschrauben und testen )


----------



## Kaktus (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@poiu
Die muss man aber auch erst mal irgendwo zu kaufen finden. Ich finde es seltsam das sich nur die starken NTs wirklich gut verkaufen. Dürfte aber auch am Amerikanischen Markt liegen, die brennen ja förmlich nach viel Watt. Und hier bei uns... wird ja auch immer wegen jedem Furtz ein 600W oder stärkeres NT empfohlen. Und mach mal jemanden der keine Ahnung hat klar das ein 700W LC schlechter ist als ein Antec mit 450W. Der Laie sieht nur die größere Zahl und glaubt dir nicht.


----------



## poiu (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja der US Markt, die empfehlen dort für jeden Witz gleich 700W


----------



## Christoph@ANTEC (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mit den neuen luefterlosen ist das so eine Sache. Die 400er sind 750W Netzteile wo der Luefter fehlt, nen paar zusaetzliche KK drauf und gut is. Dann kann ich mir doch auch gleich das 750er kaufen, habe dann aber nicht das gute Gefuehl, dass ich mit nem 400er ja viel weniger Strom verbrauche 

Christoph


----------



## Schnitzel (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die cougarSE Reihe (80+silber) wird ja auch noch nach oben abgerundet.
Neben dem 400er das aktuell für 65€ verfügbar ist kommen noch ein 460er und ein 560er.
Soweit ich das beurteilen kann ist mein bisheriger Eindruck vom 400 ist sehr gut, bin aber noch nicht ganz durch.
Ob sich die größeren im Markt platzieren können hängt wohl hauptsächlich vom Preis ab, denn knapp über 100€ (Wenn man die Superblumen mal weg lässt) wartet ja auch schon die goldenen.


----------



## Erzbaron (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Die cougarSE Reihe (80+silber) wird ja auch noch nach oben abgerundet.
> Neben dem 400er das aktuell für 65€ verfügbar ist kommen noch ein 460er und ein 560er.
> Soweit ich das beurteilen kann ist mein bisheriger Eindruck vom 400 ist sehr gut, bin aber noch nicht ganz durch.
> Ob sich die größeren im Markt platzieren können hängt wohl hauptsächlich vom Preis ab, denn knapp über 100€ (Wenn man die Superblumen mal weg lässt) wartet ja auch schon die goldenen.


 
Auch wenn Christian mich gleich nicht mehr mag ... 

Die Cougar SE 460 + 560 sind völlig sinnfrei, mit meinem SE400 kann ich eine HD4890 + eine GTX260 (danke Ingo ^^) als Physxkarte locker unter Vollast (Prime95 + Furmark + Physxdemo) betreiben, dabei zieht das NT fast 600W aus der Dose, in mehreren Tests schaltete das SE400 auch erst bei fast 650W... es entspricht also eher einem 550W Netzteil und oh wunder, das Cougar S 550 ist recht ähnlich  ein Schelm wer da Verbindungen sieht 
Warte bis Montag ab, ich schreibe zu dem Thema in meinem 400W Vergleich noch einige Worte ... denn durch den "Verbrauch" im Idle bin ich erst auf dieses Thema gekommen ...


edit: Bei Awardfabrik stehts auch: http://www.awardfabrik.de/netzteile/cougar-netzteil-roundup-12.html


----------



## +Flori+ (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @poiu
> Die muss man aber auch erst mal irgendwo zu kaufen finden. Ich finde es seltsam das sich nur die starken NTs wirklich gut verkaufen. Dürfte aber auch am Amerikanischen Markt liegen, die brennen ja förmlich nach viel Watt. Und hier bei uns... wird ja auch immer wegen jedem Furtz ein 600W oder stärkeres NT empfohlen. Und mach mal jemanden der keine Ahnung hat klar das ein 700W LC schlechter ist als ein Antec mit 450W. Der Laie sieht nur die größere Zahl und glaubt dir nicht.



Schau mal in die Einleitung des "OCZ StealthXStream 2" Reviews auf CB. Genau das habe ich dort auch kritisiert; Einsteigernetzteil mit bis zu 700 Watt


----------



## Kaktus (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich lese auf CB nichts mehr.


----------



## Schnitzel (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nicht von schlechten Eltern.
Das A450 schaltet erst bei 800W ab.


----------



## Erzbaron (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Nicht von schlechten Eltern.
> Das A450 schaltet erst bei 800W ab.


 
Das liegt daran das die A Modelle eine ziemlich hohe 12V Spannung liefern welche auch lange über 12,00V bleibt ...

Allerdings die Qualität ist super  da kann man nix gegen sagen


----------



## poiu (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Nicht von schlechten Eltern.
> Das A450 schaltet erst bei 800W ab.



Nicht gut, wo sind denn da die Spannungen , von Ripple/Noise reden wir lieber gar nicht


----------



## Erzbaron (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> Nicht gut, wo sind denn da die Spannungen , von Ripple/Noise reden wir lieber gar nicht


 
@ Flori

Wenn ihr das nächste mal bei BQ! an der Chroma seit wäre das doch einen Test wert ... Die Spannungen könnte/würde ich ja selbst testen, allerdings leiht mir keiner ne zweite HD4890


----------



## Schnitzel (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> Nicht gut, wo sind denn da die Spannungen , von Ripple/Noise reden wir lieber gar nicht


Es ging mir eigentlich darum das es bei 800W überhaupt noch einen muks macht.
Das man sich im Normbetrieb nicht in dieser Gegend aufhalten sollte versteht sich glaube ich von selbst.


----------



## poiu (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja okay  Schnitzel, aber ich bin eher der Meinung das es mal abschalten sollte und nicht auf biegen und brechen laufen bis es seine Innereien auskotzt!


@Erzbaron

wieso fragst du nicht selbst bei BQT an ob du mal deren Chroma missbrauchen darfst?






Kaktus schrieb:


> Ich lese auf CB nichts mehr.



ach findest die Kühler Tests so schlecht


----------



## +Flori+ (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Ich lese auf CB nichts mehr.



Darf ich wissen, weshalb du nichts mehr auf CB liest?


----------



## Kaktus (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@poiu
Nein, hat nichts mit den Kühler Tests zu tun  

@+Flori+
Weil mir da einige Mods auf den Keks gehen und die sich in meinen Augen wie Gott vorkommen. Immer recht haben auch wenn man unrecht hat. Zumal ich es schon makaber fand das einer der Mods der Meinung war unseren Streit in einem anderen Forum per PN wieder aufleben zu lassen  Aber es gibt einige Gründe warum ich von CB Abstand genommen habe, die aufzulisten würde lange dauern. War ja lange genug dort unterwegs.


----------



## Erzbaron (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> ja okay Schnitzel, aber ich bin eher der Meinung das es mal abschalten sollte und nicht auf biegen und brechen laufen bis es seine Innereien auskotzt!
> 
> 
> @Erzbaron
> ...


 
Weil das locker 300km Fahrt oneway nach Hamburg sind ...  und da fehlt mir ganz ehrlich die Zeit zu ...


----------



## poiu (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Kaktus ach OK kann ich verstehen 

@Erzbaron

oh das ist natürlich nicht ohne, ungefähr die gleiche strecke müsste ich auch fahren


----------



## Kaktus (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und ich würde nicht hin fahren weil eine Chroma für mich eine Station mit vielen Knöpfen ist an der man zwar herum spielen kann, ich mich aber schnell langweilen würde weil ich keine Ahnung hätte was ich da eigentlich tue.


----------



## poiu (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich glaub das wüsste erstmal keiner, da musst wohl erst das wohl Telefonbuch große Handbuch lesen


----------



## Kaktus (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Daher überlasse ich das lieber Soulpain und höre auf ihn. Wenn er sagt "Das ist gut" dann nehm ich das. Sagt er "Das ist nicht so gut" dann lass ich die Finger weg  Der hat das Handbuch sicherlich im Kopf.


----------



## Icke&Er (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Weil mir da einige Mods auf den Keks gehen und die sich in meinen Augen wie Gott vorkommen. Immer recht haben auch wenn man unrecht hat.


 
Das kenne ich nur zugut 

PS. Sorry für OT

MFG


----------



## Hektor123 (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hi,

ich hätte eine kurze Frage, undzwar:

Ich hab mir nen Netzteiltester gekauft für meinen gebrauchtes Netzteil, was länger rumlag und nun verkauft werden soll.
Das Nt funktioniert eig. ohne Probleme und das Gerät zeigt auch keine Fehler an - bis auf den ATX-Strang.

 Alle LEDs leuchten für die verschiedenen Spannungen, nur gibt es eine LED, die nicht leuchtet: -5V.

 Jetzt hab ich mir dieses hier mal herausgesucht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Da ist nirgends was von -5V zu sehen. Was bedeutet das jetzt für mich? Ist das Netzteil in Ordnung oder hat es irgendnen Knacks weg?


----------



## Kaktus (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

-5V Leitungen sind mittlerweile weggefallen. Die nutzen aktuelle Boards nicht mehr und ist auch nicht mehr in der aktuellen ATX Spezifikation enthalten. Kurz, das NT ist in Ordnung. Aktuelle NTs haben einfach keine -5V Schiene mehr. Und braucht man auch nur für sehr alte Rechner.


----------



## Hektor123 (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Super, danke.


----------



## +Flori+ (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> Ich glaub das wüsste erstmal keiner, da musst wohl erst das wohl Telefonbuch große Handbuch lesen


So kompliziert ist das Teil nicht


----------



## poiu (14. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja ich weiß  aber wenn man anfängt eigene TestProgramme/abläufe zu Programmieren wird doch bissl komplizierter.

@TOpic

hier gibt es einen test der neuen NZXT

PC-Experience - Das IT-Portal für Reviews, Artikel, Windows Tipps und Tricks PC-Experience-Reviews : | NZXT Hale Power 90+ Modular 750 Watt Netzteil

wie man auf dem Bild sieht 


http://www.pc-experience.de/Bilder-Reviews/NZXT2/hale.20.jpg

ist der Hersteller kein Unbekannter in dem Thread pssssst 19&6 Buchstabe im Alphabet


----------



## Erzbaron (14. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ein Superblümchen mit der gewohnten Lötquali  ... ansonsten sind die Ergebnisse ja nicht übel ... der Preis ist auch ganz ok ... nicht übel


----------



## poiu (14. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich sehe deutliche Verbesserungen 

hier gibt es ein Test des neuen Cougar SX700

Lötqualität sieht doch schonmal gut aus 

http://www.thelab.gr/gallery3/var/albums/reviews/reviews-photos/Cougar-S700/IMG_2818.jpg


----------



## Schnitzel (14. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> ein Superblümchen mit der gewohnten Lötquali  ... ansonsten sind die Ergebnisse ja nicht übel ... der Preis ist auch ganz ok ... nicht übel



Nach dem was hier abgegangen ist aber aus Prinzip nicht.
Vielleicht in fünf Jahren noch mal.
Und nein, eigentlich bin ich nicht nachtragend.


----------



## Erzbaron (14. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Nach dem was hier abgegangen ist aber aus Prinzip nicht.
> Vielleicht in fünf Jahren noch mal.
> Und nein, eigentlich bin ich nicht nachtragend.


 
Hätte ich jetzt auch nicht vermutet 

Mich nervt viel mehr das die meine Testsampleanfrage nichtmal beantwortet haben ... eine ziemlich traurige Leistung ... vorallem wenn ich bedenke wie Feuer und Flamme einige andere Hersteller/Labels waren ...


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (14. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> ja ich weiß  aber wenn man anfängt eigene TestProgramme/abläufe zu Programmieren wird doch bissl komplizierter.


Hallo poiu

Du stellst es dir komplizierter vor als es ist.
Unsere Chroma 6000 ATS wird z.B. von einem PC angesteuert, entsprechend gibst du die gewünschte Last in ein Eingabefeld einer Software ein.
Ist also eigentlich ganz easy.


----------



## poiu (14. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ach ja stimmt da hängt ein PC dran, danke, ist die Software zuverlässig?

ich bin da immer dran gewöhnt gleich Unix vorgesetzt zu bekommen


----------



## Schnitzel (14. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab wegen meinem Urlaub vielleicht nicht mitbekommen und ich hab wirklich keine Lust die letzten 120 Seiten durchzuwälzen.^^
Hat sich mittlerweile mal jemand eine verständliche Erklärung einfallen lassen was die OCP bei starken Singlerail-NT's betrifft?


----------



## soulpain (14. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Einfaches Beispiel: Ein Draht mit geringem  Widerstand bildet eine Brücke zwischen elektrisch getrennten Bereichen oder durch einen Baufehler entsteht ein Kurzschluss. Ein vielfach höheres des vorgesehenen Betriebsstromes (z.B. 70A) fileßt nun je nach Störquelle auf *einem oder wenigen* Leitern zu den damit verbundenen Komponenten. Da die Überstromschutzeinrichtung erst bei noch höheren Strömen (z.B. 80A) greift oder nicht realisiert ist, kann der Fehlerstrom sein volles Schadpotenziel entfalten. Wirkt der Strom dabei mehr als ein paar ms, glühen im schlimmsten Fall die Leiter durch und Komponenten erleiden Defekte. 

Einen Anschluss auf 20A zu dimensionieren, ist einfach und wenn der Schutzmechanismus bei 20A aktiv wird, wird niemals ein schädliches Niveau erreicht bzw. das Netzteil schaltet sich schnell genug aus. Nur ist dann natürlich auf die Verteilung der Anschlüsse und spitzenströme zu achten.

Allerdings muss das Netzteil erstmal den worst-case erreichen und zumindest bei Kurzschlüssen gibt es Möglichkeiten durch Hilfsmittel, wodurch sich das Netzteil dann auschaltet. Das prinzipielle Gefahrenpotenzial steigert sich jedenfalls, je höher die Grenze gesetzt oder je schwächer die Komponenten ausgelegt sind und je länger ein hoher Strom wirkt.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hy Soulpain,
die Auswirkungen waren mir klar.
Mir gehts darum was die Hersteller dagegen machen bzw wie man dieses Problem überhaupt in den Griff bekommt.
Soweit ich Informiert bin hat noch keiner der hier vertretenen Herstellervertreter dazu mal einen Sinnvollen Kommentar abgegeben, allen voran Mr. Superblume.


----------



## soulpain (14. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ach, die gibt es doch eh nicht mehr lange. 

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeit, um das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen. Sie können 1000 mm² dicke Leitungen und riesige Vorschaltdrosseln mit hoher Induktivität zur Strombegrenzung einbauen, um jede Eventualität an Überstrom abzudecken. Oder sie verteilen den Maximalstrom auf getrennte und lokal abgesicherte Bereiche. Das sind die beiden Optionen, um Sicherheit zu garantieren. Merkwürdigerweise haben sich viele Hersteller für Multi-Rails entschieden, warum, weiß ich auch nicht.

Ein effektiver Kurzschlusschutz lässt sich durch Messung der Spannung (nahe 0) bewirken, wobei sich das Netzteil dann bei definierten Werten ausschaltet. Nur muss es eben nicht unbedingt ein Kurzschluss sein, damit sich eine hoher Strom aufbaut.


----------



## poiu (14. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na ja eine Richtige Antwort wirst du wohl nicht bekommen, ist und bleibt bissl Marketing BlaBla und zwar von beiden Seiten.

Denn seien wir mal ehrlich, es geht darum sein Produkt am Markt  aus der breiten Masse hervorzuheben.

Single Rail:

In Endeffekt  wie willst du zB eine 100A single Rail 100% sicher machen, das ist schon ein Problem.
na ja wobei was ist schon 100%ig sicher 


Multi Rail
ist auch kein all Heilmittel, denn ab wo wird es gefährlich 30A, 40A... wo legst du die grenze. Nebenbei bauen dann die Hersteller auch noch viel Überlast ein, dann schaltet das NT nicht bei 30A sondern bei 40A ab. 


hier mal die letzten drei Tests  

Technic3D Review: Netzteil Scythe Chouriki 2 750W im Test | Seite 6: Schutzschaltungen | Netzteile

Technic3D Review: Corsair AX850 Netzteil im Test | Seite 6: Schutzschaltungen | Netzteile

Technic3D Review: Cougar SE 400 (400W) Netzteil im Test | Seite 6: Schutzschaltungen | Netzteile


ich würde sagen MultiRail NT´s mit 40...70A Pro Rail  sind  auch nix halbe/Nix ganzes.


Sonst hat Soulpain einige Probleme angesprochen 


Im Endeffekt musst also eine ausgeklügelte Elektronik haben, die Schnell, Intelligent und zuverlässig reagiert.

Somit entscheidet auch die Qualität des Nt´s, ich finde bestimmt auch ein mieses Multi Rail NTs die versagen 

Worauf ich Hinaus will, es wird nicht so Hieß gegessen wie es gekocht wird


----------



## Schnitzel (14. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Ach, die gibt es doch eh nicht mehr lange.


Superflower? Weißt du da näheres?



soulpain schrieb:


> Es gibt zwei Möglichkeit, um das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen. Sie können 1000 mm² dicke Leitungen und riesige Vorschaltdrosseln mit hoher Induktivität zur Strombegrenzung einbauen, um jede Eventualität an Überstrom abzudecken. Oder sie verteilen den Maximalstrom auf getrennte und lokal abgesicherte Bereiche. Das sind die beiden Optionen, um Sicherheit zu garantieren. Merkwürdigerweise haben sich viele Hersteller für Multi-Rails entschieden, warum, weiß ich auch nicht.


Gut, also nix Singlerail bei großen Leistungen.



soulpain schrieb:


> Ein effektiver Kurzschlusschutz lässt sich durch Messung der Spannung (nahe 0) bewirken, wobei sich das Netzteil dann bei definierten Werten ausschaltet. Nur muss es eben nicht unbedingt ein Kurzschluss sein, damit sich eine hoher Strom aufbaut.


Den Part hab ich als Nichtelektriker noch nicht so ganz geschnallt.
Spannung = Volt - die ist also bei einem Kurzschluss nahe null wobei dann aber gleichzeitig der Strom - also  A wie Ampere - hochschießen?
Und wenn das NT normal belastet wird ist sowohl die Spannung im Bereich von 220V und der Strom irgendwo im definiertem Bereich?

@poiu
Ich hab den Cougar Test auf AW gelesen.
Ist schon exorbitant was die Dinger mit machen ohne abzuschalten.
Wo liegt den da schon wieder der Sinn?


----------



## soulpain (14. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, beim Kurzschluss gibt es einen Ladungsausgleich. Die Spannung ist praktisch aber nie ganz bei 0 Volt, weil immer noch Leitungswiderstand da ist. Aber sie ist nahe Null. Das kann relativ einfach gemessen werden und das NT schaltet sich aus.

Kommt natürlich darauf an, wo der Kurzschluss entsteht. Netzspannung liegt nur in einem kleinen Bereich des Netzteils an.


----------



## Schnitzel (15. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Das kann relativ einfach gemessen werden und das NT schaltet sich aus.
> Kommt natürlich darauf an, wo der Kurzschluss entsteht. Netzspannung liegt nur in einem kleinen Bereich des Netzteils an.



Und das heißt jetzt was genau für ein singlerail 1KW NT?
Kann ja sein das ich schwer von Begriff bin, aber für mich sieht es so aus als ob es keine zuverlässige Methode gibt so ein Ding zu bändingen.


----------



## soulpain (15. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kurzschlüsse kann man einigermaßen erfassen und dementsprechend Maßnahmen treffen. Wenn zwei getrennte Bereiche unfreiwillig verbunden werden, muss der Widerstand aber nicht unbedingt 0 sein, weshalb auch die Spannung nicht unbedingt 0 ist. Denn Widerstand * Strom ist gleich Spannung.

Auch dann kann der Strom aber deutlich größer als normal sein, ohne dass man es mit den Hilfsmitteln bei Single-Rail Netzteilen erfasst und der Strom dann ungehindert schadet.


----------



## Shi (15. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und was war das mit Super Flower? Warum gibts die nicht mehr lange?


----------



## Christoph@ANTEC (16. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Hy Soulpain,
> die Auswirkungen waren mir klar.
> Mir gehts darum was die Hersteller dagegen machen bzw wie man dieses Problem überhaupt in den Griff bekommt.
> Soweit ich Informiert bin hat noch keiner der hier vertretenen Herstellervertreter dazu mal einen Sinnvollen Kommentar abgegeben, allen voran Mr. Superblume.



Das Problem wird mit OCP in den Griff bekommen. Das ist doch eine klare Ansage. Single Rail 12V Netzteile haben in den meisten Faellen kein OCP auf der Leitung. Das ist Fakt und da gibt es nichts dran ruetteln. Wenn du nun Reviews ueber single rail NTs liesst und dir jemand erzaehlt, dass das Netzteil irgendwann durch OCP ausgeschaltet wurde, ist das falsch. Hier wurde OPP ausgeloest, was rein garnichts mit OCP zu tun hat. Es ist auch nicht so wie soulpain ansatzweise beschrieben hatte, dass man sich mit OPP retten kann. Dieses kann garnicht so schnell schalten wie es noetig waere. Also, ich habe es hier durchgetestet und gesehen das OCP bis zu 50A Sinn macht und moeglich ist. Alles dadrueber fuehrt nach wenigen Sekunden zum Schmelzen der Leitungen. Wenn nun jemand sagt er hat 70A, 80A oder 100A auf der 12V Leitung, dann hat das NT KEIN OCP auf dieser Leitung. Es macht keinen Sinn bei 100A auszuschalten, weil es dann schon zu spaet ist. Ich hab zum Beispiel ein aktuelles Netzteil, welches mit ein bischen ueber 100A wirbt ueber 130A aus der 12V Leitung gezogen und dann lieber ausgeschaltet weil ich die Chroma nicht kaputt machen wollte, wenn etwas passieren sollte. Da kann mir doch keiner erzaehlen, dass das sicher ist? Das kann man als Schweissgeraet benutzen! 

Und das ist kein Ammenmaerchen leider, in US-Foren kommen immer mehr Leute, die durch fehlendes OCP Schaden erlitten haben. Einem sind zum Beispiel alle seine SSDs durchgebrannt. Andere haben ihre professionelle Testmaschine durchbrennen lassen (was wirklich mehr als schwer ist). 

So, ich hoffe die Antwort war das, was du von einem Hersteller erwartet hast. Es gibt leider nur noch wenige Firmen, die wirklich auf Sicherheit setzen, weil sich viele dem Markt beugen und einfach blind alles bauen was die Leute gut finden. Es gibt aber Regeln und Sicherheiten zu befolgen, und das nicht ohne Grund.

Christoph


----------



## Schnitzel (16. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, leider ist dass das was ich erwartet habe.

Danke für die Info

BTW:
 Auch du solltest um diese Uhrzeit schlafen sofern du kein Schichtarbeiter bist.
Und ich glaube du bist keiner.


----------



## Christoph@ANTEC (16. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ja, leider ist dass das was ich erwartet habe.
> 
> Danke für die Info
> 
> ...



Lebe in Taiwan 

Christoph


----------



## poiu (16. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So von Be Quiet gibt wohl bald ein Update der P8 Serie, P9 ist dann nenn GOld 

wer es noch nicht gesehen hat.


PCGH Uncut - Folge 17: 52 Netzteile + neue Ipods im Labor | HardwareClips - Dein Hardware Video-Portal

min 2:30

Mehr Infos spuckt unser Mr BQT auch nicht aus 

@Schnitzel

das ist ja auch kein Mensch sondern nenn Antec Spam Bot


----------



## Kaktus (16. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der Wilke... ganz happy mit seinem Ramaufbau der mal wirklich kreativ ist.  Da hatte er wohl großen Spielzwang  Nein im ernst, toller Aufbau.

52 NTs in einem Test? Hm... eigentlich super, aber ich befürchte das Textlich wieder mal nicht viel rum kommt. Ähnlich beim großen Kühlertest mit 30 Modelle.  Da hatte ich mich riesig drauf gefreut, und dann wurde nur auf eine Handvoll Kühler halbwegs eingegangen und ansonsten alte Werte einfach wieder mit rein gesetzt. Das fehlt mir mittlerweile in der PCGH, mehr Text, mehr Details. Genauere Beschreibungen und nicht nur ein haufen Tabellen.


----------



## poiu (16. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja da gebe ich dir Recht Kaktus, da wird dann groß was angekündigt und der Test ist dann nenn Witz


----------



## Erzbaron (16. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Super Post Christoph, danke das du dich diesem Thema auch nochmal annimmst 

Dann sollte das Thema Single Rail ja endlich mal geklärt sein


----------



## Philipus II (17. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Christoph@ANTEC schrieb:


> Einem sind zum Beispiel alle seine SSDs durchgebrannt. Andere haben ihre professionelle Testmaschine durchbrennen lassen (was wirklich mehr als schwer ist).



Wobei das Corsair, mit dems der eine Tester geschafft hat, auch anfällig für Verkabelungsfehler ist. Afair kann man da die Stecker falsch belegen und erledigt damit die Hardware...
Wies nun gewesen ist, weis ich nicht.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (17. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nunja ich gebe Christoph in einem Punkt ganz besonders Recht:

Zitat Christoph@ANTEC:
"Single Rail 12V Netzteile haben in den meisten Faellen kein OCP auf der Leitung. Das ist Fakt und da gibt es nichts dran ruetteln."

Es ist nunmal so, das sich ein OCP auf der 12V Schiene bei soviel Ampere Last nicht regulär sichern lässt - es sind aber bei hochwertigen Netzteilen entsprechende erweiterte Systeme im Einsatz die das OPC unterstützen und bei unserer wie hier bereits angesprochenen von Philipus II gecrashten AX Version zum Einsatz kommen. Im übrigen ist das AX wegen einer Verpolung beim zerlegen/zusammensetzen der Kabel des Users abgeraucht - wer bei einem 1+KW dort Hand anlegt sollte nunmal auch die nötige Vorsicht walten lassen. Der Schutz ist auf eine Korrekte Verkabelung angewisesn.

Dazu ist es auch so, das wir mit Flextronic auch ein/zwei kleine Features am PSU Markt inne haben, die PCP&C, Enermax und auch Delta nicht bieten, mag aus Patentrechtlicher sicht sein, oder weil man es nicht für nötig erachtet. Ist auch egal, da ja diese Hersteller ein Multirail Konzept für gewöhnlich fahren und es auch garnicht nötig haben 

Der Streit Multi- vs. Singlerail wird auch noch in Jahren nicht beigelegt sein, das hat einfach bestimmte Gründe in der Ausgangsansicht der Hersteller.

Ich kann Christoph hier voll und ganz verstehen, nicht nur weil Antec auf diesem Konzept aufbaut, es hat wie er schon sagte unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen seinen Sinn!

Nur haben wir erst kürzlich im HWLuxx einen Kunden gehabt, der die Vorzüge der AX Sicherung kennengelernt hat, während Enermax mit verpolter Wasserkühlungskomponente auf dem Board (USB) lief, verweigerte das AX den Dienst mit einem typischen Verpolungserkennungs Schema (pulsirende Betriebsanzeige). 
Nach entfernung der Komponente lief es einwandfrei an - beim Anschluss setzte es ohne Schäden am System sofort aus.

Was Christoph analysiert hat stimmt in dem Bezug, das die reine OCP eine zu hohe Masseträgheit hat, aber das AX verlässt sich nicht nur auf Temp und Wiederstandsmessung sondern auch auf Frequenzmodulationsmessung die nahezu sofort auslöst - daher ein ganz anderes Testergebnis bietet.

Wir haben gute Erfahrungen bisher mit dem AX1200 gemacht und zugegeben, ist ein +1KW Singlerail ein Thema für sich, aber wir sind auch nicht Hersteller Xy - man kann Corsair hier ein sauberes Konzept zutrauen, nicht umsonst hat es auch JonnyGuru als eine der besten PSUs bezeichnet die er in den Händen hielt.

Ich arbeite selber mit dem AX1200 und habe auch diverse Ausfälle und kurzschlüsse auf Labbedingung provoziert - kein Systemschaden, auch die PSU blieb intakt.

Also @Philipus II:
keine Sorge dies bezüglich bei unseren Produkten, diese werden im Vorfeld bereits auf diese Möglichkeiten getestet und entsprechend Ausgearbeitet um es zu verhindern.

Ich habe bezüglich der Diskussion nichts gesagt, da ich bzw. Corsair sich von der Aussage nicht angesprochen fühlen - unsere Systeme haben eine einwandfreie Absicherung und Christoph sprach lediglich von Nicht abgesicherten Geräten - wie seinem Post zu entnehmen ist, daher sehe ich hier keine Kontrastellung - dies diente lediglich der Aufklärung @Philipus II da ja unbekannt war - ob Verkabelungsfehler oder nicht


----------



## Schnitzel (17. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kannst du mir mal den näheren Sinn von Singlerail NT's mit über 100A erläutern?


----------



## poiu (17. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Im Prinzip geht es darum das man sich um die Lastverteilung keine sorgen machen muss, dh falls ein Overclocker derbe die Specs zB vom PCIe Kabel überlastet wird das NT Trotzdem nicht abschalten und somit das NT nicht zum Problem wird.

Außerdem sind solche NT etwas leichter zu Konstruieren  aber manchmal einfach nur MultiRail NT bei dehnen die OCP ausgelassen wurde und die Rails einfach zusammen geschaltet wurden.

Das besagte TAGAN Piperock hatte ja einen Schalter wo man das manuell bei bedarf umschalten konnte.

ich antworte später mal etwas ausführlicher, geh jetzt was zu essen machen


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (17. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das SingleRail bietet dahingehend mehrere Vorteile.

Ich sage mal der effektivste Vorteil liegt darin, das die PSU bei höherer Dauerlast stabiler ist. (d.h. höhere MTBF erzielt)

Bsp.

Man nimmt sich ein 4Way SLI UD9 Konzept - Auf ca. 1KW Nutzlast.

Bei einem AX1200 bedeutet dies:
schaltfreie Netzteilusage.
Bei Multiralsystemen erfolgen bei Schwankungen z.T. mehrere Schaltvorgänge der einzelnen Rails.

Im Endeffekt hat ein Multirail hier einen Verschleiss (auch wenn der in der gesamt MTBF berücksichtigt ist) ist es bei einer Singlerail so, das solch eine PSU dauernutzbar ist (gerade im Serverbereich sehr von interesse). Durch die fehlende Mehrarbeit, bleibt es auch vergleichsweise im höheren Lastbereich auch etwas kühler für gewöhnlich, das erlaubt einem PSU Hersteller entweder das Netzteil kühler laufen zu lassen oder aber auch die Lüfterdrehzahl und damit die Geräuschkulisse zu senken bei gleichbleibender Temperatur. Alternativ auch beides anzupassen um eine höhere Effizienz aus dem Netzteil herauszuholen.

Natürlich kontert hier ein Multirail Hersteller mit der Aussage, das seine Effizienz im mittleren Bereich durch das Multirail dadurch verbessert ist. Nun ist für uns der Standpunkt klar: wer ein 1,2 KW Netzteil kauft - der braucht auch irgendwo mindestens 900Watt. In dem Fall hat er das Optimum. Braucht er weniger würde er mit einem großen Multirail bzw. einem kleineren Singlerail besser fahren. (Nur im Bezug auf die Effizienz = Umwelt & Strom-Verbrauchsaspekt).

Man hat an einer Singlerail auch den Vorteil von weniger Ausfallbereitschaft, da man sich einige empfindliche Komponenten spart, die gerne zu Ausfällen führen können. Dies ist gerade bei den Kunden in Form von Zufriedenheit und geringeren RMA Quoten aufgefallen.

Außerdem erlauben es solche Konzepte eine größere Wattage auf der +3,3Volt Schiene zu bieten, die ja bekanntlich bei den meißten Multirail Systemen geringer ausfällt. 
Dies ist insbesondere heute wichtig da diese Schiene für Chipset und Arbeitsspeicher wichtig ist, welcher immer mehr Strom bedarf. Auch durch die erhöhung der Riegelanzahl. Nicht umsonst sind Wattage Probleme bei Verwendung von 6 - 12 Riegeln Highperformance Speichern und einem sehr stark ausgelastetem Chipsatz bei Singlerailnetzteilen eine unbekannte, während die Multirailhersteller hier oft mehr "Probleme" haben das ganze zu lösen. Nichts desto Trotz gibt es auch Multirails die hier diese Leistung erbringen können - bei qualitativ guten Herstellern bspw. ist dies keine seltenheit.

Da wir bei Corsair nicht nur Single sondern auch Multirail Systeme im Programm haben, blicken wir auf Erfahrungen mit beiden Systemen zurück und können auch eine recht neutrale Aussage hierzu treffen.

Ich hoffe das ich dir mit der Aussage zeigen konnte das es auf jeden Fall einen Nutzen hat, ein Singlerail anzubieten, ob es für deine Anwendungszwecke das richtige ist, musst Du selbst abwägen. Wir spielen hier mit offenen Karten und lassen den Kunden die Entscheidung selbst treffen. 

Wir haben mit dem AX1200 ein Singlerail und mit dem HX1000 ein "Multirail" im programm auch wenn das HX1000 eher ein 2x Singlerail system ist - fällt es vom Sicherheitskonzept unter die Multirailtechnik, da die Lanes nicht kombiniert sind. Während das AX1200 ein eigens dafür entwickeltes Sicherungskonzept hat - welches kein anderer PSU Hersteller so anbietet im Endkundenbereich


----------



## Schnitzel (17. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

OK, aber da hätte ich noch eine Frage.
Wie groß ist die Gesamtmarge von Netzteilen größer 1KW in Bezug auf die gesamte Menge der von euch verkauften Netzteile?
Wo liegt der Sinn für euch sowas überhaupt zu entwickeln und anzubieten?
Nur Marketing?

Und wo liegt bei deiner Argumentation der Vorteil eines 4-500W Singlerail?
Der Teillastbereich müsste dann ja auch da effizienter sein, und der kommt dort wesentlich öfter vor.


----------



## Shi (17. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Vielen Dank, für die ausführliche Erklärung  Nun, wenn ich mir ein neues NT kaufen würde, sollte ich eher SR oder MR nehmen? Ram und Prozessor laufen @ stock, Graka manchmal OC
Gruß Fabian


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (17. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Schnitzel:

Die AX1200 Serie ist so gut verkauft, das die Verfügbarkeit fast gegen Null geht - obwohl die Produktion und Auslieferung auf Hochtouren läuft.

Wie in der oberen Erklärung, sehen wir das nicht als Marketing an und dies ist auch keines Falls so erklärt. Viele mögen es nicht so aufnehmen, aber es gibt heute zu Tage nicht mehr nur wenige tausende sondern Weltweit Hunderttausende Kunden die ein bzw. auch mehrere Systeme haben die zwischen 900 bis 1100 Watt Leistung auf längeren Phasen nutzen. Das Argument - nutzt kaum jemand, mag vor 4-5 Jahren noch gegolten haben, ist heute aber hinfällig, da die Leistung in hohen Stückzahlen genutzt wird. Es ist kein Exotenbereich mehr.

Natürlich kontern hier viele Hersteller mit Exotenbereich, klar wenn man nur kleine Stückzahlen hier absetzt. Aber das HX1000 lief bereits in überraschend hohen Stückzahlen und überforderte anfangs die Produktion, deshalb wurde diese massiv ehröht in der Kapazität, wie man am AX sieht, war diese Erhöhung immer noch nicht ausreichend, weshalb wir abermals erhöhen müssen, wir können uns also nicht beklagen über die Resonanz vom Markt. Dies hat aber gerade weil der Großteil der Kundschaft versiert im elektrotechnischen Bereich aktiv ist weniger mit Marketing als mit den Vorteilen dieses Konzeptes zu tun.

Die Kundschaft hat durch einen Multirail bedingt durch die oben angführten Vorteile des Singlerails, nur Nachteile - weshalb diese Kunden zu Singlerail greifen. 

Ein User in dem Verbrauchsbereich, dem ist egal wie der Leistungsschnitt bei 60% aussieht und dem ist wichtig das so wenig wie möglich Fehlerquellen bzw. Ausfallpredestinierte Baugruppen enthalten sind um seine Leistung dauerhaft zu erhalten. Dies ist alles ein Aussagekräftiges Argument für ein Singlerailsystem.

@Shi:
Im Bezug auf deine Systemspecs in deiner Sig. ist es egal, solange Du ein nicht überdimensioniertes Gerät nimmst, im 500-600 Watt bereich, sind auch Singlerails genau so einfach abzusichern wie Multirails  daher würde ich darauf achten, das es deinem Verbrauch entsprechend angepasst ist und um die 80% Last läuft, ist im Prinzip der beste Lastbereich im Bezug auf Verbrauch/Leistung/Lautstärke-Wärmeentwicklung 

Edit:
Im übrigen sollte man immer darauf achten sich nicht ein Gerät zu kaufen das überdimensioniert ist - im Gegensatz zu vielen unserer Mitbewerber am Markt empfehlen wir immer eine Lastnutzung von ca. 80%. Da wir keine Notwendigkeit sehen 1200Watt Netzteile bei Systemen zu verbauen die sich mit 750 Watt Geräten begnügnen da Sie zu 60% Ihrer Zeit bei nicht einmal 500 Watt laufen. Hier sind entsprechend der maximalen Peakload eines Systems auch kleinere Geräte durchaus angebracht. 
Ein Netzteil sollte nicht gekauft werden, weil es heist: "es ist das beste am Markt" - sondern weil es "das Beste für den eigenen Anspruch" ist. Nur weil das HX1000 vor 2 Jahren und heute das AX1200 solch gute Resonanz und Reviews bekommen - reicht doch den meisten Usern auch im Enthusiastenbereich ein Netzteil der HX/AX Serie im Wattage Bereich von 650 bis 850 Watt aus. Hier mehr zu nehmen ist zwar nicht verkehrt - aber dann sollte man auch nicht merh über Effizienz nachdenken  Die trifft im übrigen auf alle Netzteile gleichermaßen zu - nicht nur auf unsere Produkte.

Ist wie bei einem Auto - Breitreifen verbrauchen immer mehr Kraftstoff und Profil - macht aber Sinn wenn die Leistung des Fahrzeugs ausreicht um diese Reifen an das Limit zu bringen.


----------



## Philipus II (18. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Corsair: Die nächsten Netzteile solltet ihr noch gegen solche Verkabelungsfehler sichern.
Mechanisch passende Stecker, die elektronisch keinesfalls zusammendürfen, sind für unerfahrenere oder unvorsichtige User gefährlich.
Sicher- es ist ein Anwenderfehler und ch schreibe Corsair sicher nicht den Schaden an Hardware zu, wenn der Käufer es falsch angeschlossen hat. Trotzdem kann man ein Netzteil recht leicht gegen solche Anwenderfehler sichern, indem nur gleich belegte Stecker auch gleich geformt werden.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (18. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wir haben in dem Fall den Kunden auch nicht auf dem Schaden sitzen lassen  Corsair ist in diesem Bezug äußerst Kulant, natürlich gehen wir dahingehend sehr intensiv auf Verbesserungsvorschläge ein


----------



## poiu (18. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

mal was anderes dass solltet ihr mal gesehen haben Oo

Projekt Flachmann - ForumBase


----------



## Hadruhne (18. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> @Schnitzel:
> ...
> Edit:
> Im übrigen sollte man immer darauf achten sich nicht ein Gerät zu kaufen das überdimensioniert ist - im Gegensatz zu vielen unserer Mitbewerber am Markt empfehlen wir immer eine Lastnutzung von ca. 80%. Da wir keine Notwendigkeit sehen 1200Watt Netzteile bei Systemen zu verbauen die sich mit 750 Watt Geräten begnügnen da Sie zu 60% Ihrer Zeit bei nicht einmal 500 Watt laufen. Hier sind entsprechend der maximalen Peakload eines Systems auch kleinere Geräte durchaus angebracht.
> ...



Mein System: i5 750 OC , Hd4870 , 3HDDS, Soundkarte und viele Lüfter

Ich finde es schade, dass das Corsair Portofolio mit Kabelmanagement  erst ab ca. 500W anfängt. Ich hätte sehr gerne das HX450 erworben! Da das mangels Nachfrage, nicht mehr erhältlich war, wurde es halt ein HX520. Mit Flachbandkabeln gab es in dem Bereich sonst nur das CoolerMaster. 
Habe schon sehr viel positives vom Corsair Support gehört und konnte ihn auch gleich in Anspruch nehmen um mir nen Extra-Kabelsatz PCI-E schicken zu lassen. Funktionierte tadellos.
Bei mir wird es halt eher im 50-60% Bereich belastet, nicht Ideal, aber Alternativen sind Mangelware.


----------



## Shi (18. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das zersägte NT is ja krass^^


----------



## Philipus II (18. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Hadruhne schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es halt eher im 50-60% Bereich belastet, nicht Ideal, aber Alternativen sind Mangelware.


Das stimmt so nicht.
Im Bereich um die 60% Last sind die meisten Netzteile sogar am effizientesten.

Sonst: 
Ich kann wenig dazu sagen, wie gut die Absicherung des AX 1200 für einen Kurzschluss ist.
Im Endeffekt wäre das nur durch einen Praxistest zu klären- mir ist aber kein Tester bekannt, der in seinem Testprogramm mal die 12V kurzschliesst und guckt was passiert.
Sollte einer Lust haben, das mal auszuprobieren, wäre ich über einen Bericht dankbar.


----------



## maGic (18. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Heute hat meine Kollege mir erzählen, dass ihre PC manchmal nicht einschalten lässt.

Hab geguckt, LC-Power ist drin °O
Dann habe ich gebrüllt: die soll raus.
Dafür kommt meine alte Tagan 2 Force II 400W drin.


So eine miese Ding habe ich vorher noch nie gesehen.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (18. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das zersägte Netzteil ist mal was nettes  - aber wie beschrieben - Lebensgefahr!

@Hadruhne:
Ein HX520 ist doch sehr effizient - ist es doch ein Multirail. es ging hier lediglich um die AX Serie 
Auch die AX Serie ist sehr effizient - es geht hier um kleinste Bereiche der Effizienz - selbst der Unterschied zwischen silver und gold 80Plus ist äußerst minimal.


----------



## Christoph@ANTEC (18. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> Das SingleRail bietet dahingehend mehrere Vorteile.
> 
> Ich sage mal der effektivste Vorteil liegt darin, das die PSU bei höherer Dauerlast stabiler ist. (d.h. höhere MTBF erzielt)
> 
> ...



Lieber Kollege,

Ich habe bisher grossen Respekt vor deiner Arbeit gehabt, aber dieser Post ist wirklich schockierend. Der sachliche Inhalt entbehrt jeglicher Wahrheit. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ihr es fuer noetig erachtet, dem Endkunden an den Haaren herbeigezogene "Fakten" als Vorteile zu verkaufen.

Ich bin echt geschockt 

Christoph


----------



## Schnitzel (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Liebe Kollegen der entwickelnden Zunft.
Könnt ihr diesen Streit bitte untereinander ausfechten und uns anschließend das Ergebnis mitteilen?
Ich kann gerne noch Mister Superblume und Stefan der ja mittlerweile bei BQ gelandet ist dazu holen.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Thema ist für mich beendet - ich habe meine Information dazu abgegeben - wenn andere nicht der Meinung sind, ist dies Ihr gutes Recht 

Ich streite sicher nicht mit "Kollegen" der Branche und setze mich auch nicht mit diesem Thema für diese "Kollegen" Auseinander, ich habe lediglich auf Kundenanfragen reagiert. Sofern keine weitere Kundenanfrage kommt, gilt das für mich hier als beantwortet.


----------



## Schnitzel (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und wir stehen doof da?
Und was die Smilys in der Antwort sollen hab ich auch nicht kapiert, 
das Thema find ich nämlich gar nicht komisch.

Da gibt es nämlich keine Meinung um die man streiten könnte 
sondern nur ein " geht oder geht nicht" - nämlich um unsere Sicherheit.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mir fehlt gerade das Verständnis wo die Frage darin verborgen ist?
Unsere Netzteile mit Multi- wie auch Singlerail sind 100% sicher, dies steht in meinen Posts einwandfrei beschrieben. Dies sagen diverse Tests, Reviews und auch anderweitige Institutionen aus - mehr ist denke ich hier nicht erforderlich.

Dies hat der "Kollege" oben auch garnicht erst bestritten, er sieht nur die Vorteile nicht als gegeben. Dies ist sein gutes Recht, ich sehe diese wie oben von mir bereits erklärt als gegeben. Zwei Kontrameinungen stehen hier. Ich bin da eher gelassen und lasse die User selbst entscheiden, welchen Hersteller Sie wählen. 

Ich denke Corsair braucht kein Fürspruch zur Kaufentscheidung, die Qualität und der Name steht für sich. 

Wir haben beim HX1000 ebenso viele Kontras gehört, haben nur fachlich darauf reagiert und die Zeit hat gezeigt, das es sich als das erfolgreichste 1KW Netzteil am Markt etabliert hat und bis heute allen Vermutungen von Experten der Konkurrenz trotzt.

Das Christoph hier eine andere Meinung vertritt ist klar und ich sehe keinen Diskussionsgrund - schließlich will er garkein Corsair Netzteil bei sich verbauen und ich bei mir auch kein Antec - von dieser Seite her sehe ich weder zwischen Ihm und mir noch zwischen Corsair und den hier gestellten Posts noch offene Fragen. 

Fachliche Fragen beantworte ich natürlich gerne - dafür sind wir ja da


----------



## Schnitzel (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gut, wenn im Moment das Verständnis fehlt dann Frage ich halt direkt
Was ist gemeint mit


> Der sachliche Inhalt entbehrt jeglicher Wahrheit. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ihr es fuer noetig erachtet, dem Endkunden an den Haaren herbeigezogene "Fakten" als Vorteile zu verkaufen.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Schnitzel: Dies solltest Du dir von Christoph erklären lassen, da ich mir keiner Unwahrheit bewusst bin. Sollte er eine Meinung durch verbale Kraftausdrücke so forcieren wollen, werde ich darauf natürlich nicht eingehen und verbleibe hierzu wie folgt:


@Christoph:
Zitat: "Christoph@ANTEC
Der sachliche Inhalt entbehrt jeglicher Wahrheit. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ihr es fuer noetig erachtet, dem Endkunden an den Haaren herbeigezogene "Fakten" als Vorteile zu verkaufen."

Ich nehme an Dir ist die Etikette deutscher Foren bekannt, zumal Du ja auch lange in Deutschland tätig warst und einige Erfahrung als Forenmod etc. hast, aber ich kann diese natürlich nochmal hier posten:

1.2 Meinungsfreiheit

In unserem Forum herrscht nach Deutschem Recht Meinungsfreiheit. Jeder Benutzer darf seine Meinung grundsätzlich frei äußern. Dabei gilt es nach kommunikativen Grundsätzen, auch die Meinungen anderer zu beachten, zu akzeptieren und gegebenenfalls kontrovers zu diskutieren. Diskussionen sind im Rahmen dieser Regeln und denen des allgemeinen Anstandes zu führen.
Es ist von den Diskussionsteilnehmern daher zu unterlassen, ihre eigene Meinung anderen mit verbalen Ausschweifungen aufzudrängen. Akzeptanz und Toleranz führen meist zu einem «goldenen Mittelweg», mit welchem beide Parteien leben können - somit ist auch der Forumsfrieden garantiert.

....

Weiteres kann im Regelwerk dieses Forums eingesehen werden und ist jedem offen.


----------



## Schnitzel (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

To be continued


----------



## AeroX (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo, da ich nicht extra einen thread eröffnen wollte stell ich euch jetzt mal die frage die mich zuzeit beschäftigt.
Ich habe zur zeit ein Thermaltake Thoughpower 750w netzteil verbaut. Auf der Verpackung steht zwar 80 Plus drauf aber nicht ob bronze,silver,gold. Da ich mir sicher bin das es höchstens 80 Plus bronze hat würd ich gern wissen ob man mit einem 80Plus Gold netzteil ein bisschen strom sparen könnte. Mein system seht ihr unten es wurden keine spannungen angehoben alles läuft @ stock. 
Was meint ihr was ich da im jahr an strom sparen könnten wenn ich noch ein bisschen undervolten würde und ein 80plus gold netzteil hätte? 
Würd mich ja sehr drüber freuen wenn mir das hier einer sagen könnte!
mfg


----------



## Philipus II (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

lohnt sich sicher nicht. Um den Mehrpreis reinzubekommen, müsste der Computer ein Jahrzehnt betrieben werden


----------



## AeroX (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also würde sich das nicht lohnen und ich könnt mein nt getrost drin lassen?
mfg


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

natürlich sparst Du mit den Effizientren Geräten, aber bei deiner Hardware würde ich mir wie Philipus II schon schrieb, nicht zuviel von erhoffen. Es sind immer nur kleine Schritte von broze zu silber zu gold - bei einem generellen Neukauf sollte man das definitiv abwägen oder bei Geräten die täglich mehr als 6-7 Std. durchlaufen und einen hohen Verbrauch haben. Aber Du wirst so denke ich i.d.R. nie mehr als 550 Watt Verbrauch an deinem System haben, meist eher was so um die 200-250 Watt wenn ich mich irre - dann bitte korrigiere mich, aber sofern das deinen Alltagsgewohnheiten am PC entspricht, rechnet sich das (finanziell) sicherlich nicht


----------



## AeroX (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ah gut zu wissen, danke! 
Da ich beruflich unter der Woche eh unterwegs bin und der Rechner somit am Wochenende nur läuft dafür aber seine 12-13std am Tag löhne sich das nicht da hast du Recht. Gut somit bin ich aufgeklärt  
mfg


----------



## Philipus II (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



AeroX schrieb:


> Also würde sich das nicht lohnen und ich könnt mein nt getrost drin lassen?
> mfg


Wenn du nur Stromkosten rechnest- sicher nicht!


----------



## Christoph@ANTEC (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Was ist gemeint mit...



Hi, natuerlich beantworte ich dir die Frage, warum die Aussagen des Kollegen nicht richtig waren. Und dies ist nicht meine persoenliche Meinung, wie ich sie mir zurechtstricke, sondern basiert auf acht Jahren Netzteilerfahrung und Ingenieuren, die mit mir arbeiten.



ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> Das SingleRail bietet dahingehend mehrere Vorteile.
> 
> Ich sage mal der effektivste Vorteil liegt darin, das die PSU bei höherer Dauerlast stabiler ist. (d.h. höhere MTBF erzielt)


Totaler Quatsch. Single- oder Multiraildesigns haben rein gar keine Auswirkung auf die Langlebigkeit der Produkte. Der Aussage fehlt jegliche sachliche wie auch technische Grundlage.



ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> schaltfreie Netzteilusage.
> Bei Multiralsystemen erfolgen bei Schwankungen z.T. mehrere Schaltvorgänge der einzelnen Rails.


Schwankungen weil man mehrere Schienen hat? Voelliger Bloedsinn. Und ich glaube das haben wir auch bewiesen. Wir haben die stabilsten 12V Leitungen mit dem HCP1200 und andere Netzteile sehen da nicht wirklich anders aus, von keinem highend Hersteller wenn dieser es technisch moeglich gemacht hat.



ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt hat ein Multirail hier einen Verschleiss


Quatsch. Wie soll das denn bitte aussehen?



ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> ist es bei einer Singlerail so, das solch eine PSU dauernutzbar ist


Auch voelliger Quatsch. Singlerail oder Multirail hat ueberhaupt keine Auswirkung auf die Langlebigkeit des Produktes. Siehe oben.



ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> Durch die fehlende Mehrarbeit, bleibt es auch vergleichsweise im höheren Lastbereich auch etwas kühler für gewöhnlich


Jetzt wird es langsam laecherlich.



ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> Natürlich kontert hier ein Multirail Hersteller mit der Aussage, das seine Effizienz im mittleren Bereich durch das Multirail dadurch verbessert ist. Nun ist für uns der Standpunkt klar: wer ein 1,2 KW Netzteil kauft - der braucht auch irgendwo mindestens 900Watt. In dem Fall hat er das Optimum. Braucht er weniger würde er mit einem großen Multirail bzw. einem kleineren Singlerail besser fahren. (Nur im Bezug auf die Effizienz = Umwelt & Strom-Verbrauchsaspekt).


Hat das jemals jemand gesagt? Effizienz hat aber ebenfalls rein gar nichts mit single- oder multirail zu tun. Singleraildesigns sind manchmal vielleicht ein paar kleine Prozentpunkte effizienter, aber dann kann man mit der Laenge der Kabel glatt ausbuegeln. Es ist so, wenn man sich vorgeschriebene Sicherungsfunktionen wie OCP spart, dann muss der Strom eine Komponente weniger durchlaufen. Hier muss man natuerlich entscheiden ob man eher auf Sicherheit steht oder 0,5% mehr Effizienz.



ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> Man hat an einer Singlerail auch den Vorteil von weniger Ausfallbereitschaft, da man sich einige empfindliche Komponenten spart


Diese Aussage hat wirklich alles uebertroffen, was ich in den letzten Jahren gehoert habe. Die Aussage ist, weil Corsair das OCP auf der 12V Schiene nicht einbaut, faellt das Netzteil weniger aus? Das ist ja als wuerde man sagen, ein Auto faehrt schneller wenn man die Stossstange und Airbags ausbaut! Total daneben um ehrlich zu sein.



ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> Außerdem erlauben es solche Konzepte eine größere Wattage auf der +3,3Volt Schiene zu bieten, die ja bekanntlich bei den meißten Multirail Systemen geringer ausfällt.


Voelliger Quatsch. Die Leistung der kleineren Schienen hat rein gar nichts mit Single- oder Multirail-12V-designs zu tun.



ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst sind Wattage Probleme bei Verwendung von 6 - 12 Riegeln Highperformance Speichern und einem sehr stark ausgelastetem Chipsatz bei Singlerailnetzteilen eine unbekannte, während die Multirailhersteller hier oft mehr "Probleme" haben das ganze zu lösen.


Voelliger Quatsch. Gibt es dazu irgendwelche Belege, oder in wiefern kann man auf die Aussage vertrauen? Overclocker haben ihre wahre Freude am TruePower Quattro. Und das High Current Pro 1200W kommt aus dem Server/Workstationbereich (basiert auf einer Platform des Servernetzteilteams von Delta und wurde zusammen mit deren Ingenieuren konstruiert). Ich frag mich, wo hier ein Nachteil herkommen sollte, wenn es genau fuer diesen Zweck entwickelt wurde?


Schnitzel, wenn du noch weitere Fragen hast, dann bitte immer her damit. Um dir mal im generellen weiter zu helfen, Single- oder Multirail-12V-Netzteile haben im Endeffekt keine wirklichen Unterschiede von der Performance her. Der Aberglaube, dass single rail 12V besser fuer deine Systemstabiliaet ist, stimmt natuerlich hinten und vorne nicht. 20A auf den 12V Schienen sind hingegen zu klein, das hat jeder eingesehen (nur Intel noch nicht). Deswegen haben Hersteller mit Sinn fuer Sicherheit hoehere Stroeme auf den 12V Leitungen zugelassen. Singlerail Netzteile haben nur einen einzigen Unterschied, ihnen fehlt das OCP auf der 12V Leitung, welches ja mehrere Leitungen _limitieren_ wuerde. Ich kann sicherlich nicht fuer alle Hersteller sprechen, aber ich denke die meisten haben die Leitungsbelegung von 12V sehr gut hinbekommen. Wir haben selbst mehrere Grafikkarten und heftige Prozessoren antreten lassen und mit multirail Netzteilen versorgen koennen. Kein Problem. Also, bitte glaube den Quatsch nicht, dass singlerail Netzteile in irgendeiner Form besser sein sollten, als Multirailnetzteile. Dies entbehrt wie schon gesagt jeglicher sachlicher und technischer Grundlage.

Nimmst du die Sicherungsfunktion raus, hast du die ganze Leistung des Netzteils auf der 12V Schiene... aber es kann auch nur auf einem einzigen Stecker sein, weil dem Netzteil ja keiner (das OCP) sagt, dass es ausschalten muss, wenn etwas passiert. Singlerailvertreter sind nun natuerlich dabei dieses herunter zu spielen, und sagen, dass OPP den Job uebernimmt und das Netzteil ausschaltet. Dies stimmt auch! Aber trotzdem, wenn etwas passiert, dann knallt dir (in dem Falle von einem hochwattigem Netzteil) 100 Ampere durch deine Komponenten! Und das witzige ist, dass du ja kein ueberhaupt keine Limitierung hast... es wird also noch viel mehr Strom durchfliessen, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, in dem das OPP einzetzt. Deine Hardware kannst du dadurch aber nicht mehr retten leider.

Ich habe das bei mir im Labor getestet und nur ~58A durch einen Stecker gejagt um zu simulieren, was bei einem Kurzschluss passieren wuerde. Nach ein paar Sekunden sind dabei das Kabel und den Stecker geschmolzen. Du brauchst dich sicherlich nicht fuer ein Antec Netzteil zu entscheiden, aber entscheide dich fuer Sicherheit der Multiraildesigns.

Christoph


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Finde ich gerade recht amüsant, mich in diesen Bereichen von Dir belehren zu lassen - Du arbeitest also mit Ingenieuren, ok - das nehme ich für Wahr, da ich selber aus dem Segment komme brauche ich nicht auf Kollegen setzen, ich verstehe diese Technik selbst - ohne das mir das erklärt wird. Ich habe mit Netzteiltechnologien gearbeitet, da war Multirail noch nicht mal existent, geschweige denn erwähnenswert in der IT. Ich werde jetzt nicht jedes Kommentar in seine Bestandteile zerlegen - ich denke das kann man sich sparen. Übrigens einen Dank für die angenehmere Ausdrucksweise.

Was deine Aussage angeht, so ist diese nicht Korrekt aus meiner Sicht. Ich kann mich hier auch auf jahrelange Erfahrung aber auch eine Aussage von Delta's Entwicklungsleiter vor 2 Jahren erinnern - soweit mir geläufig ist, ist das der Hersteller eurer PSU's 
Es ging dort im speziellen um die Trafotechnik der PSUs und auch der Multirailtechnik, die hier beim Trafo aber auch allen anderen Komponenten im Kreislauf eine erhöhte Abnutzung erziele beim Einsatz von Lastgesteuerten Multirails. Soweit mir bekannt ist - entspricht dies eurem Netzteildesign, wenn nicht bitte ich um Korrektur - da ich mich im Speziellen nicht über eure Netzteile sondern allgemein über Multirail geschrieben habe - hierzu zählen alle Hersteller die diese Technik nutzen. Du sprichst ja auch von fehlender OPC - die jedoch in unseren PSUs verbaut ist - ebenso in der AX1200  wenn Du meinst dem sei nicht so - kann ich dir gerne von Flextronics ein Whitepaper zukommen lassen, dies findet sich aber auch so im Netz - da wir bei unseren PSUs nichts zu verbergen haben.

Im übrigen kannst Du es auch kurz machen, Da Du ja die Aussage des Mehrverschleisses nicht so siehst. Da spart man sich diese Einzelzitate für jeden Unterbereich  

Soweit mir das aus den DELTA Datasheets bekannt ist, arbeitet Ihr eh mit virtuellen Rails, von daher ist es im Prinzip auch kein "echtes Multirail Netzteil". Sollte ich mich hier Irren, korrigiere mich bitte. Ist im Prinzip aber auch egal, ich habe hier nicht explizit eure Netzteiltechnik angesprochen. Sondern Multirail als solches. Bspw. die Techniken von Enermax und Tagan - die ja durch bessere Trafos etc. entsprechend den Mehrverschleiss auch ausgleichen und "echte" Multirails zum Einsatz kommen lassen - zu lasten der Kosten - die der Kunde verständlicher Weise zu tragen hat.

Ich sehe hier nicht Das Problem in der Technik oder der physikalischen Gesetze der Stromaufteilung (ist lt. M.I.T. nicht ohne Verschleiss zu bewerkstelligen). Sondern mehr mit dem Zusammenhang das ein Marketingexperte eines Unternehmens die Marketingschraube dreht - ich befasse mich nicht mit Marketing und habe damit auch wenig im Sinn. Ich befasse mich mit Technologien. Du meinst also das, da Du es ja so betont hast "Corsair keine OCP auf der 12V Schiene verbaut hat". Dies ist nicht richtig - wir haben hier eine funktionsfähige OCP - Deine Aussage hier ist in dem Fall - nicht korrekt. Ich muss nicht behaupten wie Du bei diesem Gerät - sondern kann aus Wissen, da ich es selbst getestet habe sagen, das mein AX1200 hier eine OCP hat, die auch nach mehreren provozierten Kurzschlüssen weder die Leitung gegrillt hat, noch irgend eine Komponente beschädigt hat - anderen Falls hätten wir das Gerät auch nicht für den Markt freigegeben - dies gehört zu den ersten Tests bei uns.

Für uns ist es nur nicht notwendig es zu betonen, da man bei unseren Produkten von Sicherheit und Leistung überzeugt ist und wir diesem Ruf auch zu 100% gerecht werden. 

Ich kommentiere hier lediglich nicht korrekte Aussagen von Dir über unser Produkt. Deine Meinung über Multirail lasse ich frei im Raum stehen. Mir ist bewusst das auch Multirail vorzüge bietet - weshalb wir auch beide Technologien anbieten.

Im normalen Nutzungsbereich wirst Du auch kaum einen Vorzug eines Singlerails herauskristallisieren können.

Die Tests unter Overcklockern zeigen recht gut wofür eine massive Singlerail effektiv ist - gerade im maximalen Speicher und CPU Overclockingbereich. nicht umsonst dominieren Singlerail PSUs diesen Bereich. Auch im Zusammenhang mit Speichervollbelegung und bspw. 2x Ares Grafikkarten kann man Singlerailvorteile gut aufzeigen.

Auf der letzten CeBit wurde solch ein Test der Öffentlichkeit vorgeführt, wo mehrere Multirails versagt haben - unser HX1000 den Test dafür bestanden hat. Es gibt im Enthusiasten und Hard-OC Bereich viele Möglichkeiten Multirail über die Grenze zu belasten. Ist aber wie schon von mir erwähnt der Vorteil der unaufgeteilten Singlerail.

Bezüglich dem Smoky Test - dies ist auch an einem Multirail machbar - man muss den Lastgrad nur natürlich langsam und stetig anheben und nicht schlagartig, dadurch wird die OCP verwirrt, dies Funktioniert in jedem Fall bei Multi wie auch Singlerail  nur ist ein Kurzschluss nie aufbauend - sondern "zündend". Das ist auch das Grundprinzip heutiger OCPs... Ich denke das können Dir deine Ingenieure auch erklären, anhand der Kommentare sieht man auch recht gut das es so ziemlich jeder als Marketing ansieht, jeder der halbwegs das Konzept der OCP versteht sieht dies als Werbung und nicht als technischen Test an, denn zum einen wird von den Geräten her schon auf mehrere Anschlüsse die Last verteilt und zum anderen erfolgen Lastzustandswechsel schlagartig um Stufen, welche die OCP schnell erkennt. Nimmt man eine Lane eines Multirails und fährt diese lansam über den Maximallastbereich, erzielt man selbiges Ergebnis wie Ihr bei der Singlerail - in meinen Augen nur PR und nichts mehr.

Eigentlich alles relativ nichtssagend was an Videolinks hier aufgeführt ist.

Was den Test angeht, nunja - ich denke dazu muss ich nichts mehr kommentieren... 
>>> Test <<<

Was den Rest angeht - nunja - unsere Tests unterscheiden sich dahingehend das wir mit Ramvollbestückung arbeiten, da dies immer mehr von Usern in dem Bereich wahrgenommen wird - mit 2 oder nur 3/4 Rammodulen anzutreten verfälscht einen test enorm, wird der +3,3V Bereicht stark entlastet und der 12V Bereich stabilisiert. Dies können Ingenieure der generellen Netzspannungstechnik belegen, da es provozierbar ist in tests. Dazu kommen die oft verhaltenen Übertaktungen die nur bestimmte Bereiche betreffen. Aber das geht denke ich auch viel zu tief um das Auszudiskutieren, ich denke dafür solltest Du einen Eurer Entwickler ans Keyboard setzen 

Ich denke wir verweilen auf unterschiedlichen Standpunkten, wenn Du es tiefgreifender Ausdiskutieren möchtest, Ich gebe auch Workshops für Netzteiltechnik und bin auf der kommenden CeBit mit einigen Kollegen anderer Netzteilhersteller zusammen auf dem Congress, man könnte dort sicherlich den einen oder anderen Bereich eingehender Diskutieren. Ich lasse es Dir offen ob Du es als Marketingaktion nutzen möchtest oder Du effektiv an Knowledgesharing interessiert bist.


----------



## Christoph@ANTEC (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wow! Ich muss mal meinen tiefsten Respekt aussprechen. Du machst den Job echt gut, den Gespraechspartner mit kleinen Hieben zu versuchen bloss zu stellen. Wenn man Sicherheitsluecken und Probleme so gekonnt wegdiskutieren kann wie du, dann ist das schon echt gut! Da hat sich jegliche weitere oeffentliche Diskussion wohl wirklich eruebrigt, da es hier wohl keinem mehr einen Mehrwert bietet.

Christoph


----------



## Erzbaron (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

eine hochspannende Diskussion ... was man alles verpasst wenn man mal einen Tag nicht ins Forum schaut 

Was sagen denn die anderen Vertreter hier im Forum? (bezogen auf Christian von Cougar und Stefan von BeQuiet!)

edit:

Im Test der AX1200 bei Jonnyguru ist mir übigens mal folgende Textpassage aufgefallen:

"...single 12V rails are nice... to a point. I think we're getting real close to reaching that point."

In die Aussage kann man schon einiges hineininterpretieren ... was sagst du dazu ELPR1C1PAL??


----------



## poiu (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst 


poiu schrieb:


> Na ja eine Richtige Antwort wirst du wohl nicht bekommen, ist und bleibt bissl Marketing BlaBla und zwar von beiden Seiten.



@Antec & Corsair 


Ich danke euch beiden, auch wenn das ganze jetzt etwas ausartet.

Auf alle fälle sehr interesant.

@all

Für alle die das hier nicht so nachvollziehen können, Antec & Corsair sind schon am Markt als  erbitterte Rivalen zu sehen, spiegelt sich auch hier im Text wieder.

Im Endeffekt müsste ein versierter User oder noch besser die c´t^^ das ganze mal selbst  Test.
Nein ich nicht danke  will meine Bude nicht abfackeln *scherz*

Man hätte der stefan nicht mit seinem BQT Einsatz warten können bis sein AX test fertig gewesen wäre


----------



## Hadruhne (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> Man hätte der stefan nicht mit seinem BQT Einsatz warten können bis sein AX test fertig gewesen wäre



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## Erzbaron (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Stefan wird sich wahrscheinlich noch äußern ... vielleicht nicht ganz so direkt wie früher aber er wird auch was zu dem Thema sagen


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo

Ich möchte mich mal kurz in die Diskussion um Multi Rail vs Single Rail einmischen.
Durch den Overclocking Key bieten wir euch bei unserer Dark Power Pro P8 Serie die Möglichkeit, dass ihr selbst entscheiden könnt, ob ihr ein Single Rail oder Multi Rail Netzteil haben möchtet.

Darüber hinaus gibt es bei Multi Rail Netzteilen ein nicht unerhebliches Detail, welches man durchaus beachten sollte: Wie viele +12V Spannungen werden im Gerät selbst erzeugt?
Wenn in dem Gerät nur eine +12V Spannung erzeugt wird, so ist der Unterschied zu einem Gerät mit nur einer nach außen geführten Leitung nur die Absicherung der einzelnen Leitungen.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Erzbaron: Ich lasse hier das Interpretieren mal sein, da ich das Gerät selbst auf einen Kurzschluss hin mehrfach gestresst habe, sehe ich hier kein Problem. Wäre es physikalisch unmöglich, so wie behauptet wurde, dann würde es ja nicht Funktionieren, merkwürdiger weise, haben wir auch einen Kundenthread im Hardwareluxx, bei dem es funktioniert hat. Abgesehen von meinen eigenen und den Tests in der Entwicklung sind das denke ich genügend Aussagen. Ich denke auch nicht das Corsair eine Falschaussage nötig hat - soweit sollte jeder aus dem Business Corsair kennen.


----------



## Philipus II (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wir könnten das ganze ja einfach mal praktisch ausprobieren.
Wir werden es doch hinbringen, ein AX1200 kurzzuschliessen und gucken was passiert.
->Wer stiftet ein Exemplar und probierts aus?


----------



## Schnitzel (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann aber bitte welche aus dem freien Handel.


----------



## poiu (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja  Philipus II da hast dich jetzt freiwillig gemeldet


----------



## Erzbaron (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> @Erzbaron: Ich lasse hier das Interpretieren mal sein, da ich das Gerät selbst auf einen Kurzschluss hin mehrfach gestresst habe, sehe ich hier kein Problem. Wäre es physikalisch unmöglich, so wie behauptet wurde, dann würde es ja nicht Funktionieren, merkwürdiger weise, haben wir auch einen Kundenthread im Hardwareluxx, bei dem es funktioniert hat. Abgesehen von meinen eigenen und den Tests in der Entwicklung sind das denke ich genügend Aussagen. Ich denke auch nicht das Corsair eine Falschaussage nötig hat - soweit sollte jeder aus dem Business Corsair kennen.


 
Naja, vom Bauchgefühl her ordne ich mich eher in die Riege der Multirailbefürworter ein ... und zwar aus einem ganz einfachen Grund, Christoph hat eben diese Befüchtung schon mit einem Video schön visualisiert und zwar "Was passiert wenn ich zum Beispiel durch einen technischen Defekt plötzlich einem Stecker eine gewaltige Stromaufnahmespitze habe?"

Ich gehe das mal Beispielhaft an da ich kein Ingenieur bin, euer AX1200 liefert 100A, nun habe ich einen Defekt an der Grafikkarte und das Teil zieht über den PCIe Stecker kurzzeitig 60A und verglüht dann ... bei einem vernünftigen Multirailnetzteil mit ordentlich abgestimmten Rails wäre längst eine Abschaltung passiert ... Was passiert beim AX1200? Wenn ich zum Beispiel grad in der Küche bin um mir was zu essen zu machen und somit nicht bemerke das da etwas schmort ... komme ich dann wieder und mein Büro brennt?  Das fänd ich dann nämlich irgendwie blöd ^^

Der zweite Punkt auf den mich heute jemand gebracht hat der hier mitliest ... Was passiert wenn ich ein defektes Bauteil (Grafikkarte, Board usw.) reklamieren will und der Händler die Gewährleistung verweigert mit der Begründung das kein ATX-Konformes Netzteil verwendet wurde ... Denn die ATX Spec sagt ja nunmal das 2x 12V Rail vorgeschrieben sind ...

Was das Thema "Falschaussage" angeht, nun ihr als Firmenvertreter seid ja nicht aus reiner Nächstenliebe hier im Forum, ihr wollt euer Zeug verkaufen und das ist auch gut so ... Wir sind allerdings kritisch  das ist nunmal die Zielgruppe die ihr euch ausgesucht habt


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Erzbaron:

ich betrachte mich nicht als Verkäufer, wir sind in den Foren um den Leuten erstklassigen Service zu bieten  Eine solche PR wie Du sie beschreibst ist sicherlich von vielen Herstellern im Fokus, aber wer hier Werben und verkaufen will - der setzt auch Vertriebler und Pressesprecher ein, da ich aus der anderen Richtug komme - denke ich zeigt es gut das wir uns um Technik bemühen. Zumal 99,999% unserer Forenthreads um technische Probleme und Belange sich drehen und der Beantwortung von Kundenanfragen nach dem Kauf. Wir gehen hier nicht den agressiven Weg in fremder Foren Werbung für unsere Produkte zu fahren - werden aber Aussagen zu unseren Produkten verständlicher Weise nicht komentarlos stehen lassen, wenn diese nicht zutreffend sind.

Zur Garantie:
Corsair hat noch nie einen Kunden im Regen stehen gelassen. Durch die verbauten Sicherheitskomponenten ist die Sicherheit gewährleistet - sollte dennoch ein Defekt auftreten (bspw. durch einen Fertigungs- oder Transportschaden) kann sich jeder Kunde auf unsere Werksgarantie verlassen, also auch wenn der Händler Insolvent geht o.ä. ist hier ein sorgloser Betrieb gewährleistet.

Kurzzeitig erhöhte Belastung? nunja ein Kurzschluss ist wie bereits erwähnt zündend und nicht kontinuierlich aufbauend - deshalb wurde das Kabel auch mit Anlagen im Test von Antech belastet die dies erlauben, da man bei einem direkten Kurzschluss nur gezeigt hätte, das nichts qualmt, sich aufheitzt o.ä. ganz im Gegenteil der Test zeigt deutlich das die Kabel mehrere Sekunden sehr hohe Überlastung halten können - während dies bei einem Kurzschluss nie der Fall ist - die OCP reagiert in bruchteilen von Sekunden. Daher werden die Kabel auch nicht ansatzweise heiß (Handwarm maximal) was dem Material aber nichts abverlangt. In dem Test wird so getan als ob wir noch in den 70er Jahren sind und ein Kurzschluss nicht schnell erkennbar ist. Du hast Zuhause auch einen Staubsauger mit wiviel 1600 bis 2800 Watt? wenn der einen Kurzschluss verursacht ist die Sicherung auch binnen Bruchteilen von Sekunden raus (aktuelle Hauselektrik). Da geht sonst auch nichts weiter Kaputt. Nach den hier bisher getätigten Aussagen wäre selbst das ja eine Unmöglichkeit


----------



## Worlikon (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

na ja
durch das Marketing Video von Antec TV ist gar nichts bewiesen oder visualisiert, außer das da Kabel schmoren
weder der Versuchsaufbau noch sonst irgendwas wurde dokumentiert, für mich ist das einfach nur unseriös


----------



## Shi (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich glaube auch nicht dass Single Rail-Netzteile sowas von gefährliche Teile sind. C4 ist gefährlich. Aber wenn die Sicherung greift (und ich denke mal das wird sie tun, dafür ist sie doch da) sollte doch nix passieren oder? Hier wird mmn nur übertrieben, was die Sicherheit angeht 

LG Shi


----------



## Erzbaron (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> @Erzbaron:
> 
> ich betrachte mich nicht als Verkäufer, wir sind in den Foren um den Leuten erstklassigen Service zu bieten  Eine solche PR wie Du sie beschreibst ist sicherlich von vielen Herstellern im Fokus, aber wer hier Werben und verkaufen will - der setzt auch Vertriebler und Pressesprecher ein, da ich aus der anderen Richtug komme - denke ich zeigt es gut das wir uns um Technik bemühen. Zumal 99,999% unserer Forenthreads um technische Probleme und Belange sich drehen und der Beantwortung von Kundenanfragen nach dem Kauf. Wir gehen hier nicht den agressiven Weg in fremder Foren Werbung für unsere Produkte zu fahren - werden aber Aussagen zu unseren Produkten verständlicher Weise nicht komentarlos stehen lassen, wenn diese nicht zutreffend sind.
> 
> ...


 
Ich meinte auch garnicht das ihr hier eine große Werbeoffensive fahrt, ihr bietet technischen Service und Beratung. Warum macht ihr das? Ganz klar um euch bei euer Zielgruppe bekannter und beliebter zu machen was widerum bedeutet das ihr mehr Produkte verkauft du kannst ruhig offen sein, ich bin auch "Verkäufer" und wenn mich ein Kunde mit den worten "begrüßt" das ich ihm ja doch nur was verkaufen will dann sag ich entschieden JA!  ... aber das soll garnicht das Thema sein ...

Punkt 1 - Garantie:

Ich meinte nicht die Garantieabwicklung bei euch im Hause ... ihr bietet 5 Jahre also erwarte ich die auch zu bekommen ^^ Mein Gedanke zielte mehr in die Richtung "cleverer" Händler der meine defekte Grafikkarte nicht zurücknimmt weil sie ja außerhalb der ATX Specs betrieben wurde ... wie schon geschrieben die ATX Specs sehen ja nunmal 2 12V Rails vor ... und ein nicht ATX konformes Netzteil ist nunmal der Betrieb außerhalb der vom Hersteller angegebenen Spezifikationen ...

Punkt 2 - Mein Staubsauger :

Du schreibst "die OCP regiert in von Bruchteilen von Sekunden", das AX1200 mag ja eine OCP haben aber wo schlägt die denn bei 100A auf der 12V an? Und natürlich ist ein Kurzschluss zündend aber wie wird denn eben dieser nun abgesichert? Bei einem Multirailnetzteil ist es ja recht einfach, wenn zuviel Ampere an einer Rail anliegt wird die Notabschaltung eingeleitet, aber bei einem Netzteil mit 100A?!?!? 

Achja und mein Staubsauger hat 1200W, das reicht dicke für Laminat 

@ Worlikon

Was ist denn an dem Antec Video "Marketing" oder "Unseriös"??? Genau sowas sehe ich vor meinem geistigen Auge wenn ich an Single Rail Netzteile denke  Ich weiß ja nicht wies euch geht, aber habt ihr schonmal ein brennendes Netzteil erlebt? Ich leider ja und es war traumatisch ... naja und der Anfang meines "Netzteilfetisch"


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Erzbaron: Ich bestreite nicht das wir auch verkaufen - wäre in dem Sinne auch falsch, aber ich bin nicht hier um vom Produkt zu überzeugen - sondern um aufzuklären über techische Fragen und Belange  wenn hieraus Verkäufe resultieren - ist dies auch ok - aber viele Kunden kennen meine Empfehlungen und wissen das ich nicht ausschließlich Eigen-Markenspezifisch empfehle, sondern der Anforderung entsprechend angepasst.

Dein Punkt 1:
Sollte eines deiner Produkte abrauchen, weil unsere Specs von unserem Gerät nicht eingehalten wurden - wüsste ich nicht wo das Problem ist - in dem Fall greift die Garantie auch für die anderen Systemkomponenten - auch wenn sowas durch die erwähnte Absicherung nicht vorkommt - sollte die Absicherung durch defekt o.ä. nicht greifen steht man dennoch abgesichert da. Im übrigen bieten wir beim AX1200 7 Jahre Garantie 

Da hast Du vermutlich Recht - bei Laminat sollte das ausreichen 

Die OCP der AX1200 arbeitet sauber nach vorgegebener Spec. Rest fällt logischer weise unter Patentrechte etc. aus. 

Im übrigen gilt dies bei einer Haussicherung auch so - Dort gibt es bspw. bei Thermoeinspeisungsanlagen 120A und stärkere Sicherungen. Sicherungen die sauber auslösen - sonts würde auch die Betriebserlaubnis nicht erteilt werden in dem Fall - da Sie nicht über FI sondern direkt in den Netztstrom mit einspeisen können.


----------



## Strahleman (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> Die OCP der AX1200 arbeitet sauber nach vorgegebener Spec. Rest fällt logischer weise unter Patentrechte etc. aus.


Aus rein objektiver Sicht betrachtet: Wie könnt ihr gewähren, dass das Netzteil einen ungewollt hohen Stromfluss vom Mainboard oder anderen Komponenten richtig erkennt? Irgendwie muss es ja unterscheiden können, ob der "geforderte" Strom auch richtig verwendet wird und nicht auf eine Fehlfunktion zurückzuführen ist. Ich meine 100 Ampere sind schon eine Hausnummer und ich persönlich denke, dass eine OCP über der maximalen Stromaufnahme recht unnötig ist, denn wenn eine Komponenten kurzfristig 100 Ampere zieht, dann verabschiedet sie sich sowieso. Und v.a. was sind die vorgegebenen Specs? Abschalten ab 110 Ampere?!

Natürlich kann dies bei Multi-Rail-Netzteilen auch passieren, allerdings wäre da der Strom ja ca. 1/4 mal so hoch wie bei einem Single-Rail-Netzteil.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

selbst 1/8 würde in dem Fall andere Komponenten beschädigen, daher ist es zwingend dies schnell und sicher zu erkennen. Ich weis auch nicht woher gerade die Information herstammt das die OCP strikt bei 100A einsetzt? - von Uns kommt diese ebenso wenig wie von den Reviewern, da es nicht so zutrifft. Überhaupt sind unsere OCPs intelligent gestaltet und nicht einfach nach Maximalwerten eingestellt. - Dies wäre selbst im Multirailbereich sehr gewagt. Da es viele individuelle Überlastungsmöglichleiten gibt, die eine OCP erkennen und demnach aggieren muss. Dies ist bei unserem System 100% der Fall. 

KitGuru hat die PSU mit einem Output von knapp 1600Watt problemfrei getestet. 

Corsair AX1200 Power Supply Review | KitGuru

Wäre die OCP strikt auf 100A gesetzt würde sie dort bereits ausgelöst haben, aber selbst dieser Test zeigt das unsere OCP speziell arrangiert ist und wir mit unserem Namen dahinter stehen, die 7 Jährige Garantie die Corsair dem Gerät ausspricht sollte denke ich auch alles weitere klarstellen. 

Ich kann nur wiederholt bestätigen das wir eine Funktionsfähige OCP haben. Das wir bestimmte technische Neuentwicklungen nicht den anderen Herstellern unter die Nase halten - wird denke ich jeder verstehen. Dies tun andere Hersteller auch erst wenn es allgemein bekannt ist.


----------



## Kaktus (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ELPR1NC1PAL
In einem Punkt hat Antec recht, du machst deinen Job sehr gut. 

1. Was ihr hier tut ist Werbung. Das ist sogar die einfachste und günstigste Werbung die man machen kann und das weißt du auch. Das nennt sich einfach "dauerhafte Kundenbindung" und ist mit das erste was man im Marketing lernt. In dem man den Kunden einen direkten Zugang zu sich erlaubt, ein positives Feedback erwirkt, gewinnt man vertrauen und bindet Kunden langfristig an sich. Löblich, ist aber dennoch nichts anderes als Werbung. Finde ich schon ein bisschen albern das Gegenteil zu behaupten mit dem Argument man kommt aus einer anderen Richtung. Es hätte nicht geschadet diese Sache mit einem Schmunzeln zu bestätigen. Das hätte hier niemand Krumm genommen. Egal wie, ihr wollt euer Zeug verkaufen. Ist ja nichts schlimmes.

2. Der Vergleich mit dem Staubsauger ist ja wohl ziemlich lächerlich. Zumal am Staubsauger nichts weiter dran hängt das in Mittleidenschaft gezogen wird. Nett wie man sich hier mit der guten Garantie von Corsair aus der Affäre zieht und dabei die Antwort auf die Frage "Was ist mit den anderen Bauteilen die kaputt gehen können" umgeht. Es ist ja wunderbar das Corsair einen guten Support bietet, aber die eigentliche Frage wurde nicht beantwortet. Was wenn andere Bauteile in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden weill die OPC nicht schnell genug auslöst? Weil sonst was schief läuft? Die Garantie für die anderen Bauteile gebt ihr nicht. Und wenn aufgrund der hier angesprochenen Dinge ein anderes Bauteil kaputt geht, bekommt der Kunde ein neues Corsair NT und zum Rest ein Schulterzucken. 

Den Erzbaron hat in einem Punkt recht, da muss man kein Techniker sein. Was wenn der Hersteller (Board, Grafikkarte, ect.) die Garantie verweigert weil das NT eben nicht ATX Konform ist? Bekomme ich dann von Corsair das neue Mobo? 
Versteh mich nicht falsch, keine Ahnung ob OCP greift oder nicht, nicht mein Fachgebiet, aber diese Frage ist interessant. 

Ich bin kein Elektrotechniker und auch nicht in der Thematik sehr versiert, aber ich kenne Marketingsprüche, die feinen Umschiffungen von Fragen, und auch sonst die vielen vielen kleinen Tricks wie man sich besser hinstellt. Entweder du bist ein Naturtalent oder hattest einige gute Schulungen.

@Stefan@be quiet!
Erstaunlich wie man einst vom kompletten Singelrail hasser jetzt mitten in eine Diskussion mit einem Spruch rüber kommt der schon Eigenwerbung ist.

Allerdings würde mich eine Erläuterung deines weiteren Beitrags interessieren. Den ich hab nicht so ganz verstanden worauf du hinaus willst. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe meinst du das einige NTs eigentlich nur eine 12V Schiene haben, diese dann gespalten wird und daraus ein Pseudo-Multirail wird? Und wo sitzt dann die OCP? An den Rails oder am Ausgangspunkt oder an beidem?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Kaktus: ich habe auch von meiner Einstellung hierzu geschrieben.
Wie bereits erwähnt - ich komme nicht aus dem Marketing, von daher sage ich es aus meinem technischen Backround gerade heraus wie ich das sehe - mag sein das dies PR erzeugt - aber ich denke man kann verstehen das ich mich den wesentlichen Dingen witme 

Bezüglich der Garantie ist die Aussage doch kein Umgehen - nehmen wir mal den schlimmsten Fall an und die OCP wäre von Werk ab defekt (Werksfehler) was so gut wie ausgeschlossen bei unseren Endkontrollen ist - aber nehmen wir den Fall mal an und andere Komponenten würden in mitleidenschaft gezogen...

Dies wäre für keinen Netzteilhersteller eine einmalige Sache - dies passiert auch den besten der besten und das unabhängig von Multi und/oder Singlerail. In dem Fall auch nichts mit der allgemeinen Thematik der Singlerail/Multirail etwas zu tun hat. Aber ich verstehe jetzt worauf die Fragen abzielen:

Ich antworte hierauf mal wie es auch der Ramguy mal gemacht hat:

Corsair steht voll und ganz hinter seinen Produkten - respektive leistet es nicht das was es soll (wäre es ja ein Garantiemangel) würde hier unsere Garantie greifen - dies betrifft auch weitere Komponenten des Systems die dadurch (also durch den Ausfall der Sicherungstechnik) beschädigt werden. Wir analysieren solche Systeme und stellen anhand des Schadenbildes fest ob eine Grafikkarte der Verursacher oder das Opfer ist und entscheiden dann individuell dem Schadensbild nach - ich wüsste bisher von keiner Meldung das wir uns hier quer gestellt hätten, ganz im gegenteil, zwar nicht bei einer PSU aber anderer Komponente haben wir solche sachen gemäß der Garantie und der Zufriedenheit des Kunden absolut kundenfreundlich abgewickelt.

Sollte also die Frage dahingehend sein ob Ihr auf dem Schaden sitzen bleibt - Nein, definitiv nicht wenn eine Angegebene Komponente Ihren Dienst verweigert greift die Werksgarantie für unsere Komponente und Ihr könnt euch auf Corsair verlassen das auch Folgeschäden damit abgedeckt sind. 

Daher auch mein Verweis auf unsere 7 Jahre Garantie, die wir sicherlich nicht geben würden, wenn wir dem Produkt nicht 100% vertrauen würden. ich hoffe damit die Frage hinreichend klar beantwortet zu haben.

Ich dachte zwar das ich dies mit dem nachstehenden Zitat klar beantwortet habe, sollte dies nicht der Fall gewesen sein, bitte ich dies mir nachzusehen, da ich mich auf die Technik mehr konzentriert habe als auf die vertraglichen Aspekte 

"Dein Punkt 1:
Sollte eines deiner Produkte abrauchen, weil unsere Specs von unserem  Gerät nicht eingehalten wurden - wüsste ich nicht wo das Problem ist -  in dem Fall greift die Garantie auch für die anderen Systemkomponenten -  auch wenn sowas durch die erwähnte Absicherung nicht vorkommt - sollte  die Absicherung durch defekt o.ä. nicht greifen steht man dennoch  abgesichert da. Im übrigen bieten wir beim AX1200 7 Jahre Garantie "

Edit:
Was Stefan da sagte ist mehr, das die meisten soweit ich das weis auch Antec eine 12Volt lane splitten und dann die OCP an die gesplitteten Seperierungen anbringen, das ist mein Kernpunkt von mehr Teilen die als Ausfallquelle vorhanden sind von Christoph ja als ... bezeichnet wurde  Echte Multirails siehst Du bei Enermax bspw. daher auch der Mehrwert im Endpreis.


----------



## Kaktus (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich bin, was Marketing betrifft, mittlerweile einfach etwas geschädigt. Das musst du mir nach sehen. Da ich selbst für P3D Kühler teste, und daher viel mit den Marketingleuten diverser Hersteller zu tun habe, früher auch mal angefangen habe Werbemanagment zu studieren, fallen mir nette Umschreibungen sofort auf. Und ich kann es ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr hören. Mir ist es einfach lieber wenn ein Hersteller direkt zugibt... ja, natürlich machen wir mit allem das wir tun Marketing. Und natürlich versuchen wir unsere Produkte so gut dastehen zu lassen wie es geht. Da hatte ich auch schon ein nettes Gespräch mit einem eurer Marketingleute.... das aber sehr ehrlich und positiv verlief (sehr zu meiner Freude). Sei mir nicht böse wenn ich da etwas empfindlich bin. 

Was deine Antwort auf die Garantie betrifft.... hm... nehme ich mal so hin. Beantwortet aber meine Frage. 

Wie gesagt, zum technischen fehlt mir einfach das Wissen.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie gesagt, ist auch etwas später, unser eins Sitzt im europäischen Raum, da ist es gerade auch gerade recht spät - ich nehme das natürlich nicht böse


----------



## Philipus II (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> ja  Philipus II da hast dich jetzt freiwillig gemeldet


Hm, das ist wohl nicht möglich. Ich hab hier kein AX 1200 und als Student passt das auch nicht ins Budget "für eine Spielerei mal eben zwischendurch".
Für inhaltliches brauch ich ne Packung Schlaf...


----------



## Kaktus (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da Soulpain bei uns aktuell das Antec High Current Pro 1200W getestet hat, wäre es doch nett wenn Corsair uns ein Sample des AX 1200 überlassen würde damit wir vergleichen könnten. 

Schlaft ihr bei Corsair eigentlich nie? Oder habt ihr sonderbare Arbeitszeiten


----------



## Schnitzel (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So wie es aussieht wohl.
Wie siehts den bei dir aus, da leuchtet mich auch ein grüner Punkt an.


----------



## Kaktus (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Meinst du mich? Bin ja nicht beruflich unterwegs


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie oft haben wir jetzt schon die Diskssion über Singel oder Multi Rail geführt? Du kannst eine 100 Ampere Leitung nich richtig absichern das ist Fakt, Diskussion beendet! Wenn ein NT per Schallter dem User selber die Wahl übelässt, Targan piper Rock z.B., dann ist es in ordnung da das Risiko dann beim Anwender liegt und du selber entscheiden kannst!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Kaktus:

Nunja ich denke wir zeichnen uns gerade dafür aus auch an Wochenenden und zwischen Durch unseren Kunden zur Seite zu stehen  Ja - bevor Du es ansprichst - es hört sich nach PR an, mag auch sein, aber es ist Fakt das wir den Kunden so zur Seite stehen. Kann man denke ich auch gut anhand unserer Forenpräsenz in den ganzen Online Foren auch einsehen 

Dennoch - schlafen müssen wir auch "dann und wann zumindest" 

@hulkhardy1:
Nunja - Unmöglich ist es vom technischen Aspekt her nicht, wie man am AX1200 sehen kann - LEM bietet hier auch einiges mit Kurzschlusserkennung bis 100A und auch einen bis 150A an, das genau so gut, bei korrekter Inputsteuerung und Programmtable erkennt und arbeitet wie die kleineren im 20 - 85A Bereich  die Frage ist ob man in der Lage ist diese Technik zu nutzen.  - Die Technik stammt ursprünglich mal aus der Aerotec und hat nicht viel mit Allgemein Elektrik zu tun, Flextronics hat hier schon längere Zeit entwickelt. Es gibt hier auch diverse andere Industriezulieferer die entsprechendes Portfolio haben. Es gibt also durchaus verschiedene Konzepte und Möglichkeiten die OCP so zu integrieren, das mehr Ampere ohne Probleme möglich sind. Wir haben beim AX 1200 ein Funktionsfähiges OCP verbaut und es hat die Tests hierzu bestanden.


----------



## Christoph@ANTEC (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> Wir haben beim AX 1200 ein Funktionsfähiges OCP verbaut und es hat die Tests hierzu bestanden.



Ich hab bis jetzt noch keinen einzigen Test gelesen, der OCP und nicht OPP getestet hatte. Hast du da einen Link bitte?  Wie siehts denn mit AX750/850 aus?

Von der Sinnlosigkeit von einem 125A OCP mal ganz abgesehen... 

Christoph


----------



## Erzbaron (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ ElPR1C1PAL

Deine Antworten sind leider etwas schwammig, deswegen frage ich nochmal direkt zu dem Problem mit der Garantie

Fallbeispiel, ich benutze ein AX1200 und bestelle mir ein neues Mainboard von Hersteller XYZ bei Händler AB, nach 2 Tagen gibt das Mainboard seinen Geist auf und ich schicke es an Händler AB zur RMA ...

Nun bekomme ich von Händler AB das Board zurück mit dem Kommentar "Defekt selbst verschuldet, Betrieb mit einem nicht ATX Konformen Netzteil"

Das verwendete AX1200 funktioniert aber tadellos hält sich allerdings nicht an die ATX Specs (ich betone nochmal 2x 12V Rails wie von Intel vorgeschrieben) ... Was solte ich denn da machen? Mich an euch wenden damit ihr mir das Board ersetzt? Alternativ kann man das AX1200 auch durch ein Seasonic X-Series 650W ersetzen, das Problem bleibt aber das gleiche ...

Was die technische Seite einer OCP angeht muss ich mich wohl oder übel mit deiner antwort begnügen ... auch wenn ich mir etwas mehr Details wünschen würde ... und ich glaube das du die bringen kannst auch ohne eure Patente zu verletzen ...


----------



## Strahleman (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> selbst 1/8 würde in dem Fall andere Komponenten beschädigen, daher ist es zwingend dies schnell und sicher zu erkennen. Ich weis auch nicht woher gerade die Information herstammt das die OCP strikt bei 100A einsetzt? - von Uns kommt diese ebenso wenig wie von den Reviewern, da es nicht so zutrifft. Überhaupt sind unsere OCPs intelligent gestaltet und nicht einfach nach Maximalwerten eingestellt. - Dies wäre selbst im Multirailbereich sehr gewagt. Da es viele individuelle Überlastungsmöglichleiten gibt, die eine OCP erkennen und demnach aggieren muss. Dies ist bei unserem System 100% der Fall.


 
Als einer der Reviewer kann ich auch ganz einfach sagen warum: Uns fällt es recht schwer, ein Netzteil auf OCP zu prüfen, das mit bis zu 100 Ampere auf einer Leitung belastbar ist. Denn selbst wenn man das Netzteil über diese Leistungsgrenze belasten sollte, ist nicht sichergestellt, ob das Netzteil in die OCP oder in die OPP reingelaufen ist. Zwar bietet die Chroma einen OCP-Test, allerdings ist dies recht schwer, da - zumindest ich - mit Lastmodulen mit maximal 300 Watt teste und nur einzelne Module beim OCP-Test angesprochen werden können - da ist bei möglichen 1020 Watt auf der 12V-Leitung nichts mit zu holen  Aber ich habe da schon eine andere Idee.

Und wenn du sagst, dass das AX1200 sogar mit 1600 Watt gelaufen ist, frage ich mich, wo da die Sicherheitsfunktionen greifen? Das sind 400 Watt, respektive 33,33% mehr Leistung als spezifiziert und meiner Ansicht nach hätte da mindestens die OPP (je nach Lastverteilung auch die OCP) greifen müssen.

€: Letzter Absatz gilt allgemein, egal ob Single-Rail vs. Multi-Rail, Hersteller A gegen Hersteller B. Warum wirbt man mit Überlasten, die außerhalb der Netzteilspezifikation liegen? Das ist in meinen Augen je nach möglicher Überlast ein starker Negativaspekt, da ich mir nicht sicher sein kann, ob das z. B. an nicht vorhandenen Schutzschaltungen liegt.


----------



## poiu (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Strahleman

Überlasten finde ich persönlich absolut sinnfrei, vor allem wenn dann die ATX Spezifikationen unterlaufen werden, also Spannungen, Restwelligkeit & Co

aber in einem Punkt hat der Corsair mann recht, es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Kurzschluss und steigender Last.

Die frage ist und bleibt wie gut die Schutzschaltungen reagieren?


----------



## Strahleman (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> @Strahleman
> 
> Überlasten finde ich persönlich absolut sinnfrei, vor allem wenn dann die ATX Spezifikationen unterlaufen werden, also Spannungen, Restwelligkeit & Co


Jap, das meine ich eben auch. Es ist immernoch ein Unterschied, ob man sein 50PS Auto aufbohrt, dass es mehr Leistung bringen kann oder eben ob die Mehrleistung außerhalb der vom hersteller festgelegten Spezifikationen ist. Das wirkt sich meistens direkt auf Messergebnisse aus.



poiu schrieb:


> aber in einem Punkt hat der Corsair mann recht, es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Kurzschluss und steigender Last.
> 
> Die frage ist und bleibt wie gut die Schutzschaltungen reagieren?


Das ist mir schon klar, dass es da Unterschiede gibt. Für mich ist nur die Frage, ob ein Netzteil schnell und zuverlässig erkennt, ob der relativ sprunghaft erhöhte Strom absichtlich ist (z.B. Grafikkarten die in 3D-Modus gehen) oder unabsichtlich ( z.B. aufgrund einer Fehlfunktion) gezogen wird.
Hier muss man halt unterscheiden ob Kurzer oder Überstrom, denn dort gibts es ja grundlegende Unterschiede  Allerdings hat man ja eine steigende Last bei Überstrom.


----------



## poiu (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Strahleman Okay dann verstehen wir uns  bzw meinen das gleiche


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @Allerdings würde mich eine Erläuterung deines weiteren Beitrags interessieren. Den ich hab nicht so ganz verstanden worauf du hinaus willst. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe meinst du das einige NTs eigentlich nur eine 12V Schiene haben, diese dann gespalten wird und daraus ein Pseudo-Multirail wird? Und wo sitzt dann die OCP? An den Rails oder am Ausgangspunkt oder an beidem?


Hallo Kaktus

Das ist korrekt. 
In der Regel wird bei Multi Rail Netzteilen nur eine +12V Spannung erzeugt, die dann mehrfach abgesichert wird, wie das bei unseren aktuellen Modellen ausschließlich der Fall ist. Auch mehrere Transformatoren sind kein Indiz für mehrere +12V Leitungen, da sie in der Regel parallel verwendet werden und nicht unabhängig voneinander.

Die Bauteile der OCP sitzen dabei direkt vor den Lötpunkten der Leitungen und sind damit das letzte Glied in der Kette, bevor die Spannung an die Kabel geführt wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wird nicht auch deswegen auf Single Rail gesetzt, weil die Herstellung günstiger ist als bei Multi Rail? 

Und wenn man dann noch eine Schutzmaßnahme weglassen kann/muss, dann spart man noch mal ein paar Cent ein.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Messer scharf erkannt @quanti, ich befürchte nur das keiner der Herrn das zugeben wird!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Auf die OCP Frage oben:
soweit die Überlast im grünen Bereich arbeitet innerhalb der Spezifikationen - ist dies kein Problem.
Ihr stellt euch die OCP zu steif vor - eine rein elektrisch geregelte OCP ist auch so, aber wir haben nie behauptet die OCP nach 0815 Technik konstruiert zu haben. Sie ist speziell angepasst und funktioniert sauber. Ob es läuft, nunja die aktuelle ModRig von mir hat ein AX1200 bei dem ich testweise mit logischer weise nur angeschlossenem Board einen ersten test gemacht hatte - ist bereits fast zwei Monate her - da habe ich einfach den 12V Versorger einer Graka kurzgeschlossen direkt mit einer Brücke. Die OCP hat direkt reagiert - daher sehe ich meine Aussage auch nicht als Behauptung wie einer der "Kollegen" hier. Die OCP in unseren aktuellen PSUs ist sehr intelligent gestaltet und das ist es was vielen nicht einleuchtet. Natürlich ist es klar das wenn ich eine simple OCP konstruiere ich maximal nur den Aussetzlastpunkt und einen maximalen Anstiegsquotienten einstellen kann für die Last. Aber es geht auch mehr - wie gesagt die Technik bietet hier einiges.

@Strahleman: Das mit den Chromas ist mir bewusst - aber Chroma bietet auch stärkeres Equip an - zugegeben, irgend wo mus man bei den Kosten einen "Cut" machen  aber wie erwähnt - wir hätten das Produkt nicht gelauncht, wären wir nicht von der Funktion überzeugt.

@Erzbaron:
Nunja wenn man danach geht sind die Multirails in dem Ausmaß wie Sie heute angeboten werden auch nicht nach Spezifikation  daher nimmt sich das nicht. Angenommen dem wäre so, müsste man auch nachvollziehen das der Fehler durch die PSU Konstruktion herrührt, was aber nicht der Fall wäre - da die Specs beim Mainboardbau und auch den Bau anderer Komponenten nicht auf Multi oder Singlerail ausgelegt sind. Solange die Frequenzwerte, Schawankungsbereiche etc. innerhalb der Spezifikationen liegen, ist es für diese Komponenten unerheblich. Ein defekt hier kann nur durch den Umstand eines Versagens der Sicherungstechnik des Netzteils bei zeitgleichem Kurzschluss des Netzteils extern (Computer innenseitig - DC Side) hervorgerufen werden - in dem Falle würde unsere Garantie greifen, da ein defekt am Netzteil die Schutzmechanismen nicht auslösen ließ. Dies ist im übrigen nicht anders als bei Multirails - dort gab es solche Vorfälle auch schon bei diversen renomierten Hersteller der PSU sparte - von daher für niemanden eine Unbekannte - dies trifft auf Multi wie auch Singlerail zu.

@quantenslipstream: wenn man Baugruppen weglässt gebe ich Dir recht, was bei unseren Produkten jedoch nicht der Fall ist - wir verbauen diese Sicherheitskomponenten und entwickeln diese stetig weiter. Man sollte das Problem auch da sehen wo es beginnt. Nur weil einige Hersteller sich auf Multirail verfestigt haben (was ich persönlich auch garnicht als Fehler o.ä. sehe - da diese Technologie auch Ihren Reiz hat) heist dies nicht, das es in der Entwicklung der Singlerails nicht vorangeht - nur diese Hersteller haben für gewöhnlich an der OCP Baustelle seit Jahren nichts/kaum entwickelt und wollen dann Herstellern die diesen Bereich intensiv weiterentwickeln mit Theorien auf 2-5 Jahre älterer OCP Technik (die Sie selbst als maxima haben) etwas über diese Technik erklären. Dies ist nunja - wie soll ich sagen - amüsant, was ich schon einmal hier erwähnt habe, denn sehen wir es wie es ist: bei den Ampere Bereichen in denen Multirail Hersteller sich festgesetzt haben - brauchen Sie auch seit Jahren an der OCP nichts ändern. Von rein elektrischer Seite ist es korrekt das ein Kurzschluss problematisch werden kann - ist aber bei heutiger Technologie (Enermax hat beim Galaxy schon eine Microprozessorgesteuerte Schutzschaltung vorgelegt) nicht unmöglich und schon garnicht mehr eine Seltenheit, zugegeben das Galaxy bzw. Enermax hat kaum was gemein mit unseren Produkten und das will ich auch garnicht vergleichen, ich möchte damit nur aufzeigen, das Hersteller die effektiv entwickeln, auch Fortschritte erzielen - wir haben das AX1200 eben deswegen als eine Weiterentwicklung bezeichnet - da wir hier viele neue Technologien verbaut haben und es als Innovationsträger in vielen Bereichen dient. 

Dies dient lediglich der Klarstellung unm keine Vermutungen grassieren zu lassen - eine Rechtfertigung ist denke ich seitens Corsair hier nicht notwendig - wir haben die klare Aussage, dass das AX1200 perfekt abgesichert ist.


----------



## Painkiller (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Solange mir der PC wegen der Sparmaßnahmen nicht abraucht hab ich damit kein Problem. 

Sollte das aber DOCH passieren, dann zieh ich in den heiligen Krieg! 

Schließlich zahl ich ja über 100€ für ein gutes Gold-NT.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Tja, so ist das eben, da wird mit (fadenscheinigen) Argumenten rumgeworfen um zu erklären, dass man eigentlich nur Geld einsparen will. 

Ich finde es sowieso klasse, dass der Herr Corsair Staff erklärt, dass Corsair mit der Produktion der 1kw Netzteile nicht hinterher kommt.
Da stellst sich für mich die Frage, wer kauft diese NTs denn? Suggeriert man diesen Leuten, dass man unbedingt ein 1kw Netzteil braucht, damit das System stabil läuft?
Oder werden nur zwei am Tag gebaut? 

Andererseits, beliefert Corsair alle Extrem Bencher mit Netzeilen?
Denn nur für den Betrieb von mehrere Grafikkarten werden solche Netzteile benötigt, das machen aber eigentlich nur Bencher, denn ein kleineres Netzteil reicht auch für zwei Grafikkarten.

Und dass eine übertaktete Grafikkarte plus OC CPU unter LN² richtig viel Strom ziehen, ist klar, da muss man dann 1000 Ampere auf der Single Rail haben, schon klar.... 
Aber für 99,9% aller User ist das eben fadenscheinig, deswegen zu sagen, dass Singel Rail besser ist, bla bla bla.
Es spart Geld, das ist es...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also nehemen wir mal an, in den USA wird ein Mörder hingerichtet und wird an einer 100A Leitung angeschlossen! Wie willst du die 100Ampere liefern ohne den armen Kerl zu töten? Das ist genau das Problem, es gibt einfach keine Möglichkeit. Wenn dann noch gewisse NT's dazu noch mit überlast beworben werden dann kann das doch nur heißen das der Versuch da irgentwelche Schutzschalltungen zu integrieren kläglich gescheitert ist. Also nennt man den Teufel jetzt Belzebub und behauptet das es was gutes ist!


----------



## Kaktus (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich denke diese Monster laufen in den USA sehr sehr gut. Dort hat der Markt ganz andere Ansprüche als hier was mir auch einige Hersteller mittlerweile auch bestätigt haben, unter anderem auch der Herr Ruedinger (Corsair PR-Mann).
Im Amerikanischem Raum geht es schlichtweg um groß, stark und schnell. Das betrifft Netzteile wie Kühler. Die Lautstärke interessiert dort kaum jemanden. Noiseblocker sagte mir hierzu das gerade ihre Lüfter mit hohen Drehzahlen in den USA wie verrückt laufen, hier in Europa aber wie Blei in den Regalen liegen. Im Gegenzug laufen die langsam drehenden Lüfter hier extrem gut und es liegen die Hochtourigeren Modellen wie Blei im Regal. 

Ich denke wenn ein Hersteller sagt das ihre Produkte wie verrückt laufen und man kaum mit der Produktion hinter her kommt, ist damit nicht allene Deutschland gemeint, sondern Weltweit und da kann man unsere Maßstäbe nicht als Grundlage nehmen. Die Märkte unterscheiden sich beträchtlich gemessen am Anspruch der Käufer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Irgenwie ein recht blöder Vergleich.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja vieleicht ein wenig makaber, das geb ich ja zu aber genau darum gehts. 100A sind einfach zu viel, hätte jetzt @Stefan seine Fahne nicht in den Wind gestellt würde er mir recht geben aber er wurde ja von der dunklen Seite der  Macht verführt und wir restlichen Jedis müssen auf der Hut sein!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wieso sind 100 Ampere zuviel?
Frag mal True Monkey oder andere Bencher, die freuen sich über 100 Ampere auf einer Leitung.
Das Problem ist halt, dass das die einzigen sind, die das gut finden, alle anderen brauchen das nicht, komisch aber, dass die Hersteller genau für diese kleine Zielgruppe die starken NTs so herstellen.
Ich kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, dass bei einem Netzteil, das nachher um 200€ oder mehr kostet, man dann noch um einen Cent Artikel feilschen muss, daher könnte man auch die teurere Multi Rail Technik einbauen und die Leitungen auf 50/60 Ampere pro Leitung begrenzen.
Den extrem Benchern reicht das doch locker auch, kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, dass eine Grafikkarte 700 Watt zieht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wobei 50-60 Ampere auch noch zu viel sind, ich denke maximal 30A alles andere ist zerstörerich, mein junger Padawan!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nun ja, ob man 50 Ampere auf einer Leitung braucht, sei mal dahin gestellt, aber diese Stromstärke lässt sich sicher besser "im Zaum" halten als 100 Ampere oder mehr.
Mein Netzteil hat gerade mal 20 Ampere auf einer Rail.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja genau, ich hab bei meinem Dark Power auch 4x20Ampere, zusammen 35A=420Watt. Das reicht eigentlich völlig aus für einen Gamer PC. Die wenigsten haben CF oder SLI was der einzige Grund ist sich ein stärkeres NT als 500 Watt einzubauen. Keiner Spamt mer mit mir, ich fühl mich so alleine!!!


----------



## Erzbaron (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ ELPR1NC1PAL

Also eins muss ich dir ja lassen, überzeugt bist du auf jeden Fall von eurem Produkt 

Allerdings ist es bei hochwertigen Netzteilen doch mitlerweile Standard Mikroprozessorgesteuerte Sicherungen einzusetzen ...


----------



## Schnitzel (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

30A sind gerade mal 360W
Ich denke schon das eine GTX480 im Benchtrimm mit V-mod diese Marke knackt.
Deswegen sind ja auch mehrere Stromanschlüsse dran.
Und wenn du dem guten alten Q6600 richtig Spannung gibst gehen da auch gerne mal 300W über den Tisch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja genau, ich hab bei meinem Dark Power auch 4x20Ampere, zusammen 35A=420Watt. Das reicht eigentlich völlig aus für einen Gamer PC. Die wenigsten haben CF oder SLI was der einzige Grund ist sich ein stärkeres NT als 500 Watt einzubauen. Keiner Spamt mer mit mir, ich fühl mich so alleine!!!


 
Deins hat nur 420 Watt auf der 12 Volt Leitung? 
Wäre mir etwas zu knapp, wenn ich denke, was bei mir verbaut ist...


----------



## Strahleman (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> Auf die OCP Frage oben:
> soweit die Überlast im grünen Bereich arbeitet innerhalb der Spezifikationen - ist dies kein Problem.
> Ihr stellt euch die OCP zu steif vor - eine rein elektrisch geregelte OCP ist auch so, aber wir haben nie behauptet die OCP nach 0815 Technik konstruiert zu haben. Sie ist speziell angepasst und funktioniert sauber. Ob es läuft, nunja die aktuelle ModRig von mir hat ein AX1200 bei dem ich testweise mit logischer weise nur angeschlossenem Board einen ersten test gemacht hatte - ist bereits fast zwei Monate her - da habe ich einfach den 12V Versorger einer Graka kurzgeschlossen direkt mit einer Brücke. Die OCP hat direkt reagiert - (...)


Habe es gerade an einem AX850 nachgetestet. Kann ich bestätigen, die Sicherung springt sofort an. Allerdings ist das beim Überbrücken ja eher die SCP oder? Ist ja immerhin nen sauberer Kurzschluss, den man mit einer Drahbrücke hinlegt. Oder irre ich da und die OCP springt an?!

@hulkhardy1: Abgesehen von dem etwas ausgefallenen Beispiel versuchen die in den USA bestimmt nicht jemanden mit 100A@12V hinzurichten


----------



## Christoph@ANTEC (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Strahleman schrieb:


> Habe es gerade an einem AX850 nachgetestet. Kann ich bestätigen, die Sicherung springt sofort an. Allerdings ist das beim Überbrücken ja eher die SCP oder? Ist ja immerhin nen sauberer Kurzschluss, den man mit einer Drahbrücke hinlegt. Oder irre ich da und die OCP springt an?!


SCP 

Christoph


----------



## Erzbaron (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn man mit einer Drahtbrücke kurzschließt greift doch auch nicht die OCP?!?!? 

Für solche Kurzschlüsse gibts auf jeden Fall die SCP ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ein PhenomII920, Zotac470, 12x120mm Lüfter+H50, Laufwerke und Asus Xonar Soundkarte. Und dazu noch alles sehr stark übertaktet.....läuft super, ok mein Ausus CrosshairII hats zerstört bei einem harten Bench Versuch aber das Dark Power 450 Watt hats überlebt!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mir ist in letzter Zeit kein NT abgeraucht. 
Ich muss mal wieder was experimentieren. 

Öhm, wer schließt denn ein NT mit einer Kabelbrücke kurz?


----------



## Christoph@ANTEC (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ihr durft dabei aber nicht vergessen, dass eine Grafikkarte bei einem Multirailnetzteil IMMER, bei egal welchem Markenhersteller, mit mindestens zwei 12V Leitungen angesteuert wird. Da ist immer genuegend Leistung vorhanden.

Christoph


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wieso zwei Leitungen?
Weils zwei Stecker benötigt?
Nun ja, manche Grafikkarten haben nur einen Stecker und was ist mit den High End Karten, die einen 8 Pin brauchen, wird da eine Leitung nicht stärker belastet als die andere, wo nur der 6 Pin dran hängt?


----------



## Schnitzel (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da sind aber dann auch noch die 75W über den PCIE- Steckplatz


----------



## Christoph@ANTEC (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso zwei Leitungen?
> Weils zwei Stecker benötigt?
> Nun ja, manche Grafikkarten haben nur einen Stecker und was ist mit den High End Karten, die einen 8 Pin brauchen, wird da eine Leitung nicht stärker belastet als die andere, wo nur der 6 Pin dran hängt?



Uebers Mainboard 

Der 24pin ATX Stecker hat eine 12V Leitung, welche die PCIE Slots versorgt. Die Spezifikation sagt bis zu 150W bei 2.0 aber ich hab da auch schon mehr als 300W gemessen. Und das geht ausschliesslich an die PCIE Slots. Wenn deine Karte also nun selbst 500W ziehen sollte, dann bist du immer noch gut raus, weil mindestens 150W durch den Slot gehen und nicht durch einen der beiden (oder einen) 6 oder 8pin PCIE Stecker.

Das Problem mit zu wenig Saft (natuerlich bei geeigneter Groesse des NTs) gibt es heute nicht mehr. Singlerailnetzteile sind absolut nicht mehr noetig, sie sind in keiner einzigen Disziplin besser geeignet als Netzteile mit mehreren 12V Leitungen.

Christoph

edit, seh grad, 75W sind spezifiziert, ja.


----------



## Erzbaron (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

oder man machts noch etwas anders ^^ indem man die PCIe Kabelstränge auf 2 oder mehr Rails schaltet oder man machts wie Cougar und verbaut eine sog. "dynamische Lastverteilung", heisst wenn eine 12V Rail zu stark gefordert wird holt sie sich noch Power aus einer anderen ... das mal als Beispiele ohne die 12V Rail fürs Board mitzurechnen ^^


----------



## Schnitzel (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das wäre auch noch ne Frage wie das funktioniert.
Im Extremfall ziehst du da ja dann auch alles über eine Rail wenn keine Begrenzung drin ist.


----------



## Erzbaron (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist nicht möglich, diese dynamische Lastverteilung geschieht in genau definierten Grenzen ... 

Zum Beispiel kann das Cougar A 400W pro 12V Rail 20A liefern, das ist dann auch die Obergrenze und relativ kurz danach greifen dann die Sicherungen, runtergebröselt auf die 384W 12V Leistung wären das dann pro Rail 3A die dynamisch verteilt werden können

Ähnliche Techniken gibts aber bei fast allen Multirailnetzteilen...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Öhm??? @Christoph auch bei PCIe 2.0 kommen nur 75Watt über den Slot, 6Pin PCIe Stecker auch 75 Watt und 8Pin PCIe Stecker 150 Watt. Also eine Karte mit zwei 6 Pin Anschlüssen kann maximal, laut Spezifikationen 225Watt schlucken, wie meine Zotac 470 die mit 215 Watt angegeben ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Christoph@ANTEC schrieb:


> Uebers Mainboard
> 
> Der 24pin ATX Stecker hat eine 12V Leitung, welche die PCIE Slots versorgt. Die Spezifikation sagt bis zu 150W bei 2.0 aber ich hab da auch schon mehr als 300W gemessen. Und das geht ausschliesslich an die PCIE Slots. Wenn deine Karte also nun selbst 500W ziehen sollte, dann bist du immer noch gut raus, weil mindestens 150W durch den Slot gehen und nicht durch einen der beiden (oder einen) 6 oder 8pin PCIE Stecker.


 
Öhm, 75 Watt bietet der PCIe Slot, 75 Watt ein 6 Pin Stromstecker, 150 Watt ein 8 Pin Stromstecker. 
Eine Grafikkarte wie die GTX 480 mit 6+8 Pin + Slot kann maximal 300 Watt ziehen (laut Spezifikationen).
Dass sie auch mal mehr zieht, ist klar, vorallem, wenn sie übertaktet und wirklich voll ausgelastet wird.
Meine zieht aber nicht mal 220 Watt bei Volllast. Sind also nicht mal 20 Ampere für die Grafikkarte.
Das ganze System zieht unter Last rund 360 Watt (laut Messgerät), im Furmark sind (bei Prime gleichzeitig) rund 420 Watt.

Jetzt erzähl mal einem User wie mir, wieso er ein Netzteil braucht, dass eine einzige 12 Volt Schiene hat/benutzt, die dann halt 60 Ampere oder so hat (je nach Netzteil)?


----------



## Christoph@ANTEC (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Spezifikation ist wie immer mit Vorsicht zu geniessen, wie gesagt habe ich schon 300W an den zwei Kabeln am 24pin Stecker gemessen (wo nur 75W haette rauskommen duerfen), als vier Grafikkarten auf dem Mobo steckten. Und wenn ihr nachrechnet, wie kann eine Grafikkarte 500W ziehen, wenn laut Spezifikation nur 300W gehen duerften? Wir haben mal eine Karte auf 600W Aufnahme gebracht, das ist ja glatt mal doppelt so viel wie angegeben. Und der 6pin und 6+2pin PCIE sind die gleichen Stecker, die beiden zusaetzlichen Pins sind ja nur Masse. Warum sollte also ploetzlich das doppelte an Leistung durchgehen koennen?

Hatte oben uebrigens schon editiert, hatte das falsch in erinnerung irgendwie.

Noch Fragen? 

Christoph


----------



## Christoph@ANTEC (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jetzt erzähl mal einem User wie mir, wieso er ein Netzteil braucht, dass eine einzige 12 Volt Schiene hat/benutzt, die dann halt 60 Ampere oder so hat (je nach Netzteil)?



Brauchst ja nicht, keiner braucht 

Christoph


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also Christian, das mit den Steckern ist nicht gerade deine Stärke. Der 6+2 Pin kann tatsächlich 150 Watt ziehen laut Spezifikation


----------



## Erzbaron (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also Christian, das mit den Steckern ist nicht gerade deine Stärke. Der 6+2 Pin kann tatsächlich 150 Watt ziehen laut Spezifikation


 
psst, Christian arbeitet bei Cougar, der Kollege von Antec heisst Christoph


----------



## Christoph@ANTEC (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also Christian, das mit den Steckern ist nicht gerade deine Stärke. Der 6+2 Pin kann tatsächlich 150 Watt ziehen laut Spezifikation



Hab ich doch nichts gegen gesagt? Ich meinte der 6pin soll laut Spezifikation 75W koennen, und dann packt man zwei Masseleitungen dran und dann soll er ploetzlich das doppelte (150W) durchlassen koennen? 

Druecke ich mich schon so schlecht aus? 

Christoph

Edit, und damit meinte ich wierderum, dass die Spezifikation mit Vorsicht zu geniessen ist, weil der 6pin auch ohne die beiden Masseleitungen 150W durchlassen kann.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber wie kommst du darauf das es zwei Masse Pins sind?? Schau mal ins Handbuch von eurem Netzteil das steht die Pinbelegung drinne, also bei be quiets tut es das, dann wirst du auch noch in deinem Alter ein AHA Erlebniss haben.


----------



## Schnitzel (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich mein aber auch das es nur zwei zusätzlich Masseleitungen sind lass mich aber da auch gerne berichtigen.


----------



## Christoph@ANTEC (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sind zwei Masseleitungen 

Christoph


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo

Es sind auch nur 2 Masseleitungen, die einen 6 poligen PCI Express Stecker vom 8 Poligen unterscheiden


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Müsste einmal +12V und einmal com sein, warte muss mal nachlesen bin jetzt auch unsicher geworden. Tja wer anderen Leuten Fehler verbessern will der sollte aufpassen das er nich selber welche macht, 2 x gnd !!! Sorry! @ Christoph!


----------



## Christoph@ANTEC (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Müsste einmal +12V und einmal com sein, warte muss mal nachlesen bin jetzt auch unsicher geworden.


Das ist CPU, einmal +12V und einmal Masse.

Christoph


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Stimmt, hab eben meinen Post editiert, Sorry!


----------



## Shi (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wer steckt eigentlich hinter den neuen Club3D/Powercolor Netzteilen? Also für mich scheinen die veraltet, oder? 600W und dann nur 80+?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Christoph@ANTEC schrieb:


> Und der 6pin und 6+2pin PCIE sind die gleichen Stecker, die beiden zusaetzlichen Pins sind ja nur Masse. Warum sollte also ploetzlich das doppelte an Leistung durchgehen koennen?


 
Das weiß ich auch, stellt sich dann nur die Frage, *wieso* das so ist?
Du also NT Experte müsstest das doch sehr leicht erklären können, oder?


----------



## Shi (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kurze Frage: ist das BQ Pure Power 80+ Bronze spezifiziert? steht nämlich bei Geizhals :O be quiet Pure Power 300W ATX 2.3 (L7-300W/BN103) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## poiu (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

die L7 sind zwar 80 Bronze zertifiziert, werden aber von BQT nur mit 80+ Standard beworben

leise und effiziente Netzteile - be quiet! Dark Power PRO Straight Power Pure Power SilentWings

Ist wie mit dem Corsair HX & Co, das Siegel wurde so knapp errungen, dass man es wohl in der Serienfertigung nicht garantieren kann!

besser so als so ->
Power Supplies With Fake 80 Plus Badges | Hardware Secrets


----------



## Shi (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ah danke, und mein DPP P7? hat kein knappes Bronze oder?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Doch die Dark Power haben eigentlich auch Bronze! Die Effiziens liegt so zwischen 83 und 87 Prozent.


----------



## Shi (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Whaaat? nicht schlecht! Ich dachte die dümpelt irgendwie bei 82% rum


----------



## poiu (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

da müsste doch nenn Logo auf dem NT sein, oder?

ich kenne die P7 nicht besonders gut


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei 60% Last sinds ungefähr 87-89% und bei 100% Last sinkt sie auf 82-83% aber das ist bei jedem NT so das bei voll Last die Efficiens runter geht. Die meisten NT's haben  ihre besten Werte so zwieschen 50-70% Last.


----------



## Erzbaron (22. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Wer steckt eigentlich hinter den neuen Club3D/Powercolor Netzteilen? Also für mich scheinen die veraltet, oder? 600W und dann nur 80+?


 
hinter den Powercolor Netzteilen steht höchstwahrscheinlich Solytech alias Deer, also nicht die allererste Garde was den Ruf angeht  es handelt sich um die EPS80plus Serie zu denen selbst auf der Solytech HP kaum was sinnvolles steht ?????????? ... 

Ansonsten haben die PurePower L7 Bronze, werden aber aufgrund der Seriensteuung als 80plus Basic verkauft ...


----------



## Walt (22. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

moin,
habe Leitungen mir der gleichen Farbe immer die gleiche Spannung? Also kann ich zwei schwarze Leitungen vertauschen?

Gruß


----------



## Strahleman (22. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Walt schrieb:


> moin,
> habe Leitungen mir der gleichen Farbe immer die gleiche Spannung? Also kann ich zwei schwarze Leitungen vertauschen?
> 
> Gruß


Jap, kannst du. Bei den gelben Kabeln solltest du aber aufpassen, da hier unterschiedliche Schienen der 12V-Leitung existieren können (sind dann meistens mit einem farblichen Streifen gekennzeichnet).


----------



## Walt (22. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ok danke


----------



## Schnitzel (22. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich bin voll entsetzt.
Mit einem Q6600@ 1,5V und eine 8800GT@ Stock schaffe ich es mit Furmark und Prime gerade mal so die 300W Marke zu sprengen.


----------



## poiu (22. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

da musst der GRaka einheizen   Spannungs erhöhung müsste was bringen XD

und versuch mal  OCCT


----------



## Rizzard (23. September 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die 8800GT ist mit ihren ~105W auch "relativ" sparsam.


----------



## Spherre08 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo !
Habe von einem Kollegen ein Enermax Liberty Series ELT500AWT Netzteil bekommen.
Nur Leider fehlen dabei einige modulare Kabel.
Kann man sich die auch einzeln kaufen ?

LG


----------



## Shi (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Schreib mal den Enermax-Support an


----------



## Domowoi (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich bin voll entsetzt.
> Mit einem Q6600@ 1,5V und eine 8800GT@ Stock schaffe ich es mit Furmark und Prime gerade mal so die 300W Marke zu sprengen.


1,5V Ouch.... 

Mal ernsthaft der Prozz brauch laut PCGH-Print allein auf 3,5GHz über 200W.


----------



## maceone (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo

Also ich würde bei meinem pc gerne das netzteil austauschen, nun habe ich sowas noch nie gemacht. Auf was muss ich achten? kann ich denn pc mit einem falsch eingesteckten Kabel verbraten oder passen nur die kabel zusammen, die auch wirklich zueinander gehören?


----------



## WallaceXIV (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Kabel kann man nicht falsch einstecken, sie sind alle verpolungssicher.

Schalte den PC, am Netzteil aus, danach betätigst du noch zwei, dreimal den An-Schalter am PC, um die Kondensatoren zu entladen (Lüfter müssten sich kurz drehen). Danach kannst du anfangen das Netzteil auszubauen.


----------



## Domowoi (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Lüfter drehen sich nicht immer an. Ansonsten vielleicht ein Foto machen wohin welches Kabel gehört. Dann sit es normalerweise auch für Anfänger zu machen.
Davor einen unlackierten Teil einer Heizung berühren, um sich zu erden.


----------



## Philipus II (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Die Kabel kann man nicht falsch einstecken, sie sind alle verpolungssicher.
> .


Auf Seite der Komponenten, ja.
Bei manchen modularen Netzteilen ist es aber möglich, die Kabel ans Netzteil falsch belegt anzustecken, was böse endet. Das Corsair AX 1200 ist so ein Kandidat.


----------



## WallaceXIV (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Den Fall hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht. Darauf sollte der Herstller schon achten.


----------



## Shi (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Weiß eigentlich einer, wann der neue Standard kommt, dass MoBos nur noch 12V beziehen können und alle anderen Spannungen aus den 12V selbst wandeln müssen, das Netzteil liefert nur noch 12V?


----------



## Shi (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Keiner ne Idee? Wurde das überhaupt schon verbindlich angekündigt?


----------



## poiu (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

nein gibt nichts neues zu dem Thema


----------



## Christoph@ANTEC (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Keiner ne Idee? Wurde das überhaupt schon verbindlich angekündigt?


Das ist noch Zukunftsmusik. Es sind auch schon so viele Standards die Besserung bringen sollten wieder eingestanzt worden (BTX zB). Solche Standards lohnen sich zunaechst fuer Firmen die Millionen von PCs im Jahr umsetzen und die Kraft haben alles selber zu basteln (hp, Dell usw). Also keine Sorge.

Wenn aber jemand mit seinem Produkt "Zukunftssicherheit" bewirbt, dann ist das totaler Quatsch. Denn wenn ein solcher Standard kommt, dann werden neben dem gesamten Aufbau auch saemtliche Anschluesse geaendert usw. Sicher sein kann man da nie.

Christoph


----------



## Shi (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Okay danke Christoph, das wollte ich wissen


----------



## poiu (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

weiß einer wer denn scheißenkleister baut?

Netzteile ultron AG


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wieso Scheiß?
Sind doch gute Netzteile und alle wichtigen technischen Daten sind auch Aufgeführt.


> 3 Jahre Herstellergarantie


----------



## poiu (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du meinst 




> 3 Meter Herstellergarantie


----------



## Kaktus (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also manchmal verstehe ich euch nicht. Sobald ihr was neues entdeckt und keine Ahnung über die Technik habt, wird erst mal gelästert. Warum? Wenn ihr es nicht kennt, könnt ihr euch kein Urteil anmaßen.


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn an einem 650W NT 1 6+2 PCIE Stecker dran ist und keine Technische Daten aufgeführt sind macht es das einem sehr schwer an Qualität zu glauben.


----------



## Erzbaron (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Also manchmal verstehe ich euch nicht. Sobald ihr was neues entdeckt und keine Ahnung über die Technik habt, wird erst mal gelästert. Warum? Wenn ihr es nicht kennt, könnt ihr euch kein Urteil anmaßen.


 
Grundsätzlich hast du ja durchaus recht aber bei Ultron kann man von vornherein kritisieren 

DA gabs doch mal sone lustige Aktion das Netzteile externer Platten ne nette spannung aufs Festplattengehäuse gelegt haben ...

Dazu noch die 80plus Werbung und unter 80plus.org ist die Firma Ultron unbekannt ...

Der Hersteller dürfte sich auf dem Level Casecom und Casing Macron bewegen, wobei ich ersteres vermute ... aber das erfährt man nur bei einem Blick ins Innere ^^


----------



## poiu (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hehe ja hast schon recht Kaktus, ich kenne eigentlich nur die ältere Ultron 350W und die waren eher übel.


----------



## Kaktus (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Waren die früher nicht gerne mal in OEM-Rechnern verbaut? Die billig Dinger? Kann mich noch erinnern selbst eines drin gehabt zu haben.


----------



## Erzbaron (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Waren die früher nicht gerne mal in OEM-Rechnern verbaut? Die billig Dinger? Kann mich noch erinnern selbst eines drin gehabt zu haben.


 
In Komplettrechner von irgendwelchen "Buschfirmen" werden die imemrnoch gerne verbaut ... qualitativ "hochwertig" sind die aber lange nicht ... wenn du zum Beispiel mal die Herstellerfotos anschaust, die Kabel die dort zu sehen sind lassen schon wenig Hoffnung aufkommen ...


----------



## poiu (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

netter 550W NT Vergleich

Drei 550W Netzteile im Vergleich - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow!


----------



## Philipus II (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das OCZ habe ich bei einem Spezl verbaut, da er unbedingt ein rot beleuchtetes haben wollte. Der Test beruhigt mich.

Das Billignetzteil hat sich verabschiedet- wie erwartet.


----------



## Frosdedje (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Interessanter Test von ein IN WIN Power Man IP-P600CQ3 mit 600W:
IN WIN Power Man IP-P600CQ3-2 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

Das Netzteil sieht zwar vom Design und von der Platine nicht nach ein
hochwertiges 600W aus, das auch tatsächlich soviel liefern kann.
Aber das Modell kann tatsächlich 600W liefern und bleibt mit der 
Restwelligkeit innerhalb der Specs, auch wenn die Effizienz 
bei 100% Last nicht wirklich so toll ist.


----------



## poiu (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

OK hab mich wohl geirrt, aber zum Test, nicht schelcht für so ein "NoName" 

Ist aber wohl kein 600W sondern eher ein 500W, sieht man auch am Wirkungsgrad


----------



## Shi (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Haha, Techsolo-Dreck explodiert  zu lustig


----------



## poiu (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

zu unserer Single Fail vs Multi Fail Diskusion 



Single vs. Multiple +12V rails: The splitting of the +12V rail - jonnyGURU Forums


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Den hatten wir hier glaube ich schonmal verlinkt.
Ist aber trotzdem Interessant auch wenns anstrengend ist das zu lesen.


----------



## Philipus II (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das kommt drauf an wie oft man englische Texte liesst. Wer öfter mit englischen Texten arbeiten muss, der lest sowas locker runter.
Wie immer gilt: Englisch ist die Sprache rund um den Computer. Ohne haste hin und wieder ein Problem

Ich teile das Fazit: Für 99% der User ist es eine unbedeutende Frage. Aber daher kämpfen beide Fraktionen mit dem Eifer eines Dschihads


----------



## schlappe89 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hat jemand schon diesen Test gelesen?
Sub-$75 Mainstream Power Supply Roundup : PSUs At A Reasonable Price

Das 400W Xigamtek soll 650W und mehr bereitstellen können xD


----------



## Shi (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hö, hab ich das richtig verstanden dass das Huntkey gut abschneidet? Ist das nicht der Fabrikant von LC-Power?


----------



## Philipus II (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der Test ist wenn ich jetzt nichts überlesen habe aber auch nicht gerade aussagekräftig. Spannungsmessungen sollten schon dabeisein, um ein aussagekräftiges Ergebnis zu haben.


----------



## Erzbaron (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon diesen Test gelesen?
> Sub-$75 Mainstream Power Supply Roundup : PSUs At A Reasonable Price
> 
> Das 400W Xigamtek soll 650W und mehr bereitstellen können xD


 
Das ist aber schon etwas länger bekannt, die Xigmatek NRP basieren alle auf der gleichen Technik sodass das "kleine" 400W Modell genauso 600W liefern kann wie das "große" 600W Modell ... 

ALLERDINGS bei katastrophalen  R&N Werten  gab da von Stefan mal ein paar Tests zu ...


----------



## schlappe89 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Thx für die Info, hab mich nur ein bisschen gewundert.


----------



## pagani-s (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

mal ne frage
gibt es in der preisklasse noch etwas besseres als das hier ?
be quiet Pure Power 530W ATX 2.3 (L7-530W/BN106) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

das netzteil soll einen kleinen günstigen amd gamer pc betreiben können
effizienz ab 80%
wollte nen x3 440 oder ne andere cpu zu nem phenom2 quadcore freischalten
dabei 4gb ram
320gb platte wd caviar blue
hauptsächlich wird ne 8800gts gs glh 1024mb drinn laufen aber das netzteil sollte auch ne gtx 285 oder einfach jede singlekarte am markt ausser gtx480 betreiben können


----------



## poiu (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@schlappe89

3DCenter Forum - Xigmatek NRP-602 Nachtest


----------



## schlappe89 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich würde mir auch nie so ein Ding kaufen, ich fands nur erstaunlich dass ein 400W Netzteil dann 600W leisten kann.
Naja das mit der Welligkeit versteh ich nicht so ganz aber es sieht wohl nicht gut aus.

Bin auf den SG07 umgestiegen, und das hat ein Silverstone 600W Netzteil. Silverstone vertreibt ja ganz gute Netzteile soweit ich weiß.

@pagani-s

Also bei mir hat das NT locker einen Phenom 955 @3,5 und eine 460GTX versorgt.


----------



## Philipus II (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Netzteil ist schon im Bereich der vorgesehenen Last ausserhalb der Spezifikation. Von einem Betrieb mit noch grösserer Last rate ich massiv ab.

Das L7 430 und 530 finde ich nicht so toll. Da würde ich eher was anderes nehmen. Wenn das Budget arg eng ist, würde ich sogar ein nochmal günstigeres Seasonic S12 500W für 40€ inkl. nehmen.


----------



## pagani-s (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich hatte bis vor kurzen noch das hier
LC-Power Silent Giant LC6600GP2 Green Power 600W, ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
ich weiß die marke wird nicht so empfohlen aber es hat super funktioniert war sehr leise und hat auch übergangsweise mal meinen i7 mit einer gtx285 betrieben
hab es verkauft da von nem freund das netzteil abgeraucht war


----------



## Philipus II (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist wie das Fahren unter Alkoholeinfluss: Oft passiert nichts, aber trotzdem ist das Risiko extrem erhöht


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hat da gerade jemand seine Spuren bei GH hinterlassen?


----------



## Philipus II (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

jo, aber ich denke nicht, dass das was bewirkt


----------



## Einfachich (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es haben bestimmt einige die Zeitschrift gelesen wo der Riesen NT Test ist !!!
Ich finde es schon ein wenig krass das dort Namenhafte hersteller vertreten sind die das element Pertinax verwenden:
Pertinax ist ein billig Stoff der bei höheren Temperaturen giftige gase frei setzt sowie einfach nur der Billigste Standard ist was man verwenden kann ...
Hingegen ist Epoxyd echt gut und man sollte beim NT bau nur soetwas verbauen da es sehr Langlebig ist und keine Gase frei setzt ausserdem ist der Verschleiß bei Epoxyd sehr gering.
Pertinax hingegen ist sehr schnell Porös und nutzt sich schnell ab .
Ich denke das soetwas beim Nt kauf berücksichtigt werden sollte ...
So das war es schon ...
Schönen Abend noch 
Mein bettchen RUFT!!


----------



## staustria (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

welches von beiden würdet ihr mir mehr endpfehlen

Cooler master silent pro 600w gold 
oder
be quiet Dark Power Pro P8 650W ATX 2.3 80+ Silber


----------



## pagani-s (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



staustria schrieb:


> welches von beiden würdet ihr mir mehr endpfehlen
> 
> Cooler master silent pro 600w gold
> oder
> be quiet Dark Power Pro P8 650W ATX 2.3 80+ Silber


 
ich denke beim 2. haste länger ruhe


----------



## schlappe89 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@EinfachIch

Wie findet man heraus welcher Hersteller das billige zeug verwendet?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also ich war und bin kein Fan von Cooler Master NT's wobei die Silent Pro noch ok sind. Ich persönlich würd das be quiet nehmen wenns den eins von den beiden sein soll.


----------



## Erzbaron (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> @EinfachIch
> 
> Wie findet man heraus welcher Hersteller das billige zeug verwendet?


 
Netzteil öffnen und sich die Platine anschauen


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



staustria schrieb:


> welches von beiden würdet ihr mir mehr endpfehlen
> 
> Cooler master silent pro 600w gold
> oder
> be quiet Dark Power Pro P8 650W ATX 2.3 80+ Silber


Wäre schön wenn wir wüsten wofür.


----------



## Philipus II (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So oder so, das Coolermaster Silent Pro


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na dann erkläre auch warum er das CM nehmen sollte, ohne Begründung ist es schwer deinem Rat zu volgen! Das silent Pro ist glaub ein Singel Rail NT, schon allein deswegen würd ich dafon abraten. Das war jetzt ne Begründung.


----------



## Philipus II (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das P8 hat problematische Spannungsqualität. Die Restwelligkeit ist grenzwertig bis zu hoch, je nach Modell, Messung und Last.
Das hatten wir hier schon öfter.


----------



## poiu (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

bald kommt ja das P9 test war ja schon in der letzten PCGH

die Restwelligkeit beim SIlent Pro gold ist ja noch schlimmer


----------



## Philipus II (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Daher empfehle ich das silent pro gold ja auch nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Netzteil öffnen und sich die Platine anschauen


 
Herausfinden, bei welcher Belastung das Netzteil wegplatzt und dann das kaufen, welches länger Stand gehalten hat.


----------



## staustria (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

mein system:
mainboard: asus m4a87td evo 
arbeitsspeicher: corsair 8gb 1600mhz
grafikkarte: ati readon HD 5970
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
CPU Lüfter: Sythe mugen rev.2
1externe festplatte 500gb
1 IDE Festplatte 250gb
2 sata festplatten 1x 2tb 1x 300gb 
1 blu ray brenner
1 dvd laufwerk


----------



## WallaceXIV (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Cougar SX, S oder CM 700


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mal was anderes was hat es mit der neuen LLC-DC-DC Technologie der P9 von be quiet auf sich. Woran liegt der Unterschied zu DC-DC, oder ist es das selbe?


----------



## Philipus II (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist eine Variation der DC-DC Technologie.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na toll, sowas änliches hab ich mir ja schon gedacht. Woran liegt der Unteschied, das ist ja die eigentliche Frage. Stefan, wenn du in der Nähe bist lass mal dein Wissen rüber wachsen!


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo hulkhardy1

Das ist eine LLC-Resonantwandler Topologie für die Ansteuerung des Transformators mit nachfolgenden VRMs für +3,3V und +5V.


----------



## Shi (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

kleiner Tipp Wallace  es heißt *C*ougar  nicht bös gemeint


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also sind die Resonantwandler für das laden der Kondensatoren der 3.3 und 5V Schiene verantwortlich? Warauf bezieht sich jetzt die änderung? Also hat das eher einfluss auf den Leerlauf oder die Last, warscheinlich eher das erstere, oder?


----------



## WallaceXIV (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> kleiner Tipp Wallace  es heißt *C*ougar  nicht bös gemeint



Maaaaaaannnn bist du fies.


----------



## staustria (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

alsosollte ich jetzt zur Cougar SX 700 oder be quiet 650 greifen??


----------



## WallaceXIV (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Würde eher das *C*ougar nehmen, hast du mehr Reserven.


----------



## Philipus II (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich würde ein Seasonic x series oder Corsair AX oder Enermax Modu87+ nehmen.


----------



## WallaceXIV (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wären auf jeden Fall gute Alternativen.


----------



## Shi (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Neues Netzteil mit 300 Watt samt 80-Plus-Gold-Auszeichnung - netzteil, pc

Huntkey? Sind das nicht die Sprengmeister von LC-Power?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gold für ein 300 Watt NT was ein schwachsinn. Hab noch nie was sinnloseres gehört. Wie viel spart man dadurch 2Watt???


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist ja auch nur für den japanischen Markt.


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was haltet ihr von diesem Netzteil?

Bzw. kann man damit einen Phenom II 955 und eine GTX 480 ohne Probleme betreiben?


----------



## Shi (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich wollte mir das auch mal evtl. kaufen und unsere NT-Nerds haben gesagt, das ist kein so ein tolles Teil  Nimm doch lieber ein Modu 87+! Ist halt ein wenig teurer


----------



## poiu (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

auch wenn Silverstone sonst solide Geräte im Programm hat, ist dieses ein sehr sehr Güsitges Model !

Bei einer GTX 480 solltest lieber ein solides Gerät nehmen!

wenn es günstig sein soll

Sharkoon Rush Power M SHA-R600M 600W ATX 2.3 (8728) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a310732.html

besser :

cooler master SIlent Pro in Netzteile & USV/Netzteile | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Antec TruePower New TP-550, 550W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich glaub bei der Frage geht es eher darum.
PC GAMES Hardware DVD Prämienabo 
Aber eine GTX480 ist trotz 400W auf der 12V Schiene schon starker Tobak für das NT.
Eine HD5870 wird aber keine Probleme machen.


----------



## sipsap (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

gibt es eigentlich ein 6pin auf 2x6pin adapter um die graka mit strom zu versorgen? mein netzteil hat leider nur 2x 6+2pin, aber 700w und ich würd gern sli betreiben.

mfg sipsap


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

700W und nur 2x 6Pin?
Darf ich mal fragen welches NT du hast?


----------



## Frosdedje (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und wieder ein "tolles" Netzteil, das bei JonnyGURU 
auf Herz und Nieren gepfüft wurde  :
Sunbeam BKS580 580W Review

Achtung Ironie:
Besonders hervorzuheben ist der kleine QC Pass-Sticker auf dem Netzteil, 
das angeben soll, dass das NT die Qualitätprüfung bestanden hätte, aber
egal.
Die Verarbeitung ist so super; damit sollten sich Interpol, 
FBI, Europol, usw. beschäftigen. 
Die Effizienz und PFC-Werte sind sogar genial und auch die
gedruckten 580W sind kein Mythos; in der EU wäre es der Renner
und das wahrscheinlich fehlende PFC ist auch kein Problem.


----------



## poiu (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich glaub bei der Frage geht es eher darum.
> PC GAMES Hardware DVD Prämienabo





Ach ja stimmt  das NT ist trotzdem nicht soo gut 

@TE nimm lieber denn Scythe Yasya CPU-Kühler und kauf dir ein NT 

@PCGH 

man ist die seite Schlecht, früher war das so übersichtlich und die aktuelle Abo seite ist einfach nur unübersichtlicher Schrott!


----------



## sipsap (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ein be quiet! welche serie des jetz genau müsste icherst in der rechnung kramen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Und wieder ein "tolles" Netzteil, das bei JonnyGURU
> auf Herz und Nieren gepfüft wurde  :
> Sunbeam BKS580 580W Review


 
Wow, 580 Watt Netzteil, aber nur 300 Watt auf der 12 Volt Leitung.


----------



## Kaktus (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, ich würde es einem be quiet! L7 vorziehen.


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



sipsap schrieb:


> ein be quiet! welche serie des jetz genau müsste icherst in der rechnung kramen.



Brauchst bloß deinen Rechner aufmachen.
Wäre schon wichtig wenn dein Rechner nicht in die ewigen Jagdgründe eingehen soll.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



sipsap schrieb:


> ein be quiet! welche serie des jetz genau müsste icherst in der rechnung kramen.



 Dann kram mal ein wenig, den bei be quiet gibts leider auch ganz schöne Unterschiede.


----------



## sipsap (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

typ 700w sys-L6


----------



## Frosdedje (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@quantenslipstream:
Stimmt, aber ein Award hat dieses Netzteil doch noch verdient,
weil es doch den Mut hatte, trotz seiner Qualität, getestet zu werden. 
Und dieser passt doch nach meinen Geschmack :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ah jo ein L6.... ist das aus einem komplett PC?


----------



## poiu (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

l6 700W dann ist aber ein System Power?!?!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die wurden nicht auf dem freien Markt verkauft, ist aber dennoch wohl manchmal vorgekommen.


----------



## sipsap (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

quasi! hab damals bei nem online händler gekauft. pc war fast komplett vorkonfiguriert.
also gibt es so ne adapter?


----------



## poiu (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@hulkhardy1 ich sage nur Bucht 

system power be quiet Angebote - attraktive Preise für Computer Artikel bei eBay.de

@sipsap

nimm Molex to PCIe


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es gibt Molex auf PCIe 6 Pin Adapter. Liegt aber vielen Grakas bei, falls du nicht genug PCIe Stromstecker hast.


----------



## Shi (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Haha, das 580W-NT ist ja mal zu geil!


----------



## sipsap (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

die hab ich auch schon entdeckt.ich dachte vllt gibt es noch schönere alternativen. würden die dinger ausreichen um ne gtx275 ordentlich zu versorgen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ach natürlich kein Problem, dafür sind sie ja auch gedacht.


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> auch wenn Silverstone sonst solide Geräte im Programm hat, ist dieses ein sehr sehr Güsitges Model !
> 
> Bei einer GTX 480 solltest lieber ein solides Gerät nehmen!
> 
> ...



Ahh Ok vielen Dank!



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich glaub bei der Frage geht es eher darum.
> PC GAMES Hardware DVD Prämienabo
> Aber eine GTX480 ist trotz 400W auf der 12V Schiene schon starker Tobak für das NT.
> Eine HD5870 wird aber keine Probleme machen.



Nein es geht nicht um das ABO...

Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## schlappe89 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@580W Review: mich hats überrascht dass da ein Netzteil im Karton drin war. Bei dem Preis hätte ich eher an 5 graue Steine oder so gedacht.
Wenigstens schaltet sich das Ding bei 330W ab, Drecksteil.


----------



## Philipus II (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das 580W Netzteil ist echt hammer.


----------



## poiu (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das 580W ist echt heftig^^ aber für 15€ gibt es wohl schlimmeres, ich will mal ein test von dem teil sehen  

Netzteil 500W Inter-Tech SL500 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

das explodiert bestimmt schon beim auspacken 

der User Kommentar ist geil :



> Zwar günstig und leise aber schlechte Qualität.
> Ein Netzteil verursachte sogar Qualm und wurde wieder zurückgeschickt.



It's Not a Bug, It's a Feature!


----------



## soulpain (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> das 580W ist echt heftig^^ aber für 15€ gibt es wohl schlimmeres, ich will mal ein test von dem teil sehen
> 
> Netzteil 500W Inter-Tech SL500 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software
> 
> ...



Die Lagerarbeiter dürfen neben einer SL500-Palette nicht mal niesen. Auspacken ist da garnicht notwendig.


----------



## poiu (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

zählt zu denn Netzteilen mit 3m Hersteller Garantie


----------



## Philipus II (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab mir heute mal den PCGH print Test der 52 Netzteile kurz angekuckt, weil ich Zugriff auf ne PCGH hatte.
Ich sags mal so:
Die Lautstärkemessung ist richtig gut. Für den Rest muss ich aber sagen:
Ein guter Usertest hier im Forum ist qualitativ inzwischen besser. 
Für einen professionellen Netzteiltest erwarte ich Spannungsmessungen, Restwelligkeitsmessungen, eine Beurteilung von Lötqualität und Layout (nicht nur der Kondensatoren).
Die Effizienzmessungen der 80plus Messungen hätte man nicht unbedingt wiederholen müssen.
Inhaltlich halte ich zudem wenig davon, für Lüfternachlauf übermässig Boni zu verteilen. Auch die Temperaturwertung ist inhaltlich dünn.


----------



## poiu (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

auch die Lautstärke Messung kann man hinterfragen, denn ob diese Praxis gerecht ist bezweifle ich!


----------



## Philipus II (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, sone sind eine lineare, gut vergleichbare Einheit. Durch die Messung bei verschiedenen Lasten ists eine ganz gute Einschätzung der Lautstärke


----------



## poiu (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja aber das meine ich nicht, die messen jaan der Chroma die Spannung die am lüfter anliegt und dann wird diese Spannung am Lüfter gelegt und dann messen die wohl  Lautstärke!

wenn das NT in einen PC eingebaut ist kannst die ganzen Ergebnisse Knicken, außerdem bleibt die frage ob das NT nur über eine spannungregulation denn Lüfter steuert!


----------



## Erzbaron (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Habt ihr euch schonmal die Daten vom "neuen" Corsair CX430W angeschaut?

Hier mal der Link:
Welcome to Corsair :: Builder Series CX430 Power Supply

Dieser Punkt hier hat mich doch etwas geschockt ...

Up to 80% energy efficiency means less heat generation and lower energy bills

Wenn das nicht nur ein Schreibfehler ist dann dürfte das Produkt doch ein kräftiger FAIL sein ...  Vergleichbare Netzteile der Mitbewerber haben 80plus Bronze oder ganz Silber ... (Straight Power, Cougar A und SE, Xilence XQ, Enermax Pro82+ II usw.)


----------



## poiu (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja das teil ist Fail, hab ich schonmal hier geschrieben 

das CX430 hat 28A@12V das alte CX400 hatte 30A@12V

und dann das: 





> Rated up to 430W of continuous power output at 30°C


 einfach

das alte hatte wenigstens 40°C 

aber Corsair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weis anscheinend selbst das dass teil Crap ist, das alte 3Jahre Garantie das neue nur noch 2 Jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erzbaron (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> ja das teil ist Fail, hab ich schonmal hier geschrieben
> 
> das CX430 hat 28A@12V das alte CX400 hatte 30A@12V
> 
> und dann das: einfach


 
jaaaa, da liegt die Vermutung nahe das eine gewisse Firma aufgrund des bekannten und guten Markennamens ein bissle "Crap" unter die Leute bringen will ... sorry @ Corsair aber das kommt beim interessierten Endkunden so an ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der Punkt ist be quiet macht es ja eigentlich genauso, super Name dafür braucht man dann das Produkt net ganz so gut zu machen, verkauft sich ja trozdem. Corsair übetreibts nur ein wenig bis teilweise ziemlich heftig!


----------



## Erzbaron (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wobei BQ! sich mitlerweile wieder mehr nach dem Markt richtet, das sieht man vorallem an den kommenden Straight Power E8 ... 

Aber Hulkhardy du als alter Fanboy kritisierst BQ! ??? 

Wobei, die P8 natürlich das Problem mit Ripple hatten ... UND den Marketingtechnischen Supergau "80plus Silber" und das beim High End Modell ...


----------



## Kaktus (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Erzbaron
Schau dir aber auch mal die Preise der CX Modelle an. Das sind schlichtweg Einsteiger Produkte die wohl eher mit der be quiet L7 Reihe konkurrieren sollen. Von daher.... sicher nicht das Beste, aber halbwegs solide Technik ohne wirklich große Schwächen zu einem günstigen Preis. Da kann man keine Wunder erwarten. Ist ja keine Ablöse für die Spitzenprodukte.


----------



## poiu (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kaktus das alte CX war aber auch billig Klasse und kostete immer um die 39€

bei denn Größeren  Modellen hast du natürlich recht



> Der Punkt ist be quiet macht es ja eigentlich genauso, super Name dafür braucht man dann das Produkt net ganz so gut zu machen, verkauft sich ja trozdem.



Oh wau  

aber im endeffekt machen das alle Brands die einen mehr die anderen Weniger


----------



## Erzbaron (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @Erzbaron
> Schau dir aber auch mal die Preise der CX Modelle an. Das sind schlichtweg Einsteiger Produkte die wohl eher mit der be quiet L7 Reihe konkurrieren sollen. Von daher.... sicher nicht das Beste, aber halbwegs solide Technik ohne wirklich große Schwächen zu einem günstigen Preis. Da kann man keine Wunder erwarten. Ist ja keine Ablöse für die Spitzenprodukte.


 
Jau, das CX430 geht bei 36€ los ... aber wirklich trauen tue ich diesem CWT Ding nicht wirklich ... schon die Einschränkung 430W bei 30° ist eine Warnung  dann doch lieber ein billiges L7 ... oder wenn 8€ mehr im Budget sind das Cougar A400 ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> das 580W ist echt heftig^^ aber für 15€ gibt es wohl schlimmeres, ich will mal ein test von dem teil sehen
> 
> Netzteil 500W Inter-Tech SL500 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software
> 
> das explodiert bestimmt schon beim auspacken


 
Dann dürfte der ja eher erschrecken. 



> und kann nur feststellen, dass es immer nocvh einwandfrei funktioniert und für mein Empfinden auch noch sehr leise läuft.
> Preis-Leistung: Top


----------



## Kaktus (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da hast du schon recht.... aber ich denke besser so was als ein LC.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Erzbaron! Ja ja, da war so einer der hat meine "Welt" zerstört hab aber den Namen vergessen wer das war!!!


----------



## Erzbaron (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Da hast du schon recht.... aber ich denke besser so was als ein LC.


 
naja besser als das Intertech SL500 ist es allemal  aber auch das blinde LC Power huhn findet mal einen (guten) Korn 

Nichtsdestotrotz, das CX430 ist meiner Meinung nach ein großer Fail ... selbst in dieser Preisklasse gibt es bessere Modelle

@ Hulkhardy

Das lässt sich doch bestimmt noch rausfinden *pfeif und wegrenn*


----------



## poiu (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Nichtsdestotrotz, das CX430 ist meiner Meinung nach ein großer Fail ... selbst in dieser Preisklasse gibt es bessere Modelle



sehe ich auch so, aber man muss natürlich sagen das wohl der primäre markt Asien ist, bei uns ist da fast jedes Konkurrenz Produkt besser. Das heißt aber nicht das es hier keine Käufer finden wird!


----------



## soulpain (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> schon die Einschränkung 430W bei 30° ist eine Warnung


Hm? Fast alle Budgetnetzteile sind auf 25 °C spezifiziert und auch noch viele teure Modelle (z.B. Seasonic FL).
Viele geben in dem Bereich nicht mal Temperaturen an. Schade ist es natürlich trotzdem, dass das alte CX besser war.


----------



## Kaktus (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja... besser ist so eine Sache. Mittlerweile würde ich z.B. kein L7 mehr kaufen. Diese Pfeif und Brummtöne aller Modelle die ich bisher hatte gehen mir allmählich auf den Geist, zumal diese erst nach einer Weile raus kommen. Kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus. 

Ein Fail ist es nicht, Marketingtechnisch der richtige Weg. Denn nur Topmodelle reichen heute nicht mehr um Geld zu machen. und solange es kein völliger Schrott ist sondern schlimmstenfalls auf der Stufe vn vor 2-3 Jahren, geht das.


----------



## poiu (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Ein Fail ist es nicht,



es ist auf alle fälle ein Rückschritt  jetzt bin mal neugierig ob die teile das gleiche sind was COBA verkauft


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Mittlerweile würde ich z.B. kein L7 mehr kaufen. Diese Pfeif und Brummtöne aller Modelle die ich bisher hatte gehen mir allmählich auf den Geist



Mein E7-CM 580W pfeift auch ab und an...sehr nervig


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@hirschi-94
Das Straight Power E7-CM mit 580W sollte eigentlich nicht pfeifen.
Lass uns darüber im be quiet! Support Bereich reden.


----------



## zøtac (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also mein Straight Power ist  flüsterleise, kein Pfeifen und kein Lüfter geräusch.


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Stefan@be quiet! 

Ich habe mal einen Thread auf gemacht.

@zotac

Mich wundert es auch zudem diese Netzteil-Reihe auch nicht pfeifen sollte...


----------



## Philipus II (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Zum CX wurde schon bei der Ankündigung im Luxx alles gesagt->Kommentare unterm Artikel


----------



## Frosdedje (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Noch ein kleiner Test, diesmal bei PC-Max 
mit dem OCZ StealthXStream II 400W: 
OCZ StealthXStream 2 400 Watt | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests

Für ein Mittelklasse-NT ist die erlektronik von FSP gut gelungen und
die Resultaue sind ebeno gut ausgefallen, auch wenn die PFC-Werte bei geringer Last besser sein könnten.

PS:
Ich habe gerade begonnen, ein neue Liste an empfehlenswerte NT zusammenzustellen und etwas Hilfe könnte nicht schaden:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...d517-liste-der-empfehlenswerte-netzteile.html


----------



## Pikus (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hey, ich schmmeiß hier mal ne frage rein:
Ist dieses Verlängerungskabel zum verlängern von dem 4-/8-Pin CPU-stecker? mir ist die bezeichnung des kabels in diesem zusammenhang noch nie unter die nase gekommen, daher frage ich


----------



## poiu (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja ist einfach nur ein EPS 8PIN Verlängerungskabel von NZXT, Besonderheit ist nur das es gesleevt wurde!

Deshalb der etwas höhere preis


----------



## Pikus (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das war ja nicht direkt meine frage 
ich war mir nur nicht sicher, ob mit dem "ATX/EPS-Stecker" der CPU-stecker gemeint ist, weil mir für diesen stecker bisher nur die bezeichung "CPU-Stromkabel bekannt war  ein ATX-Kabel war für mich immer das 24-Pin, aber da kommt das verlängerungskabel mit den 8pins ja net hinterher 
nja, ist ja jetzt geklärt. danke für die hilfe


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ATX ist der Name des Standarts, wenn du so willst kannst das Meiste mit ATX bezeichnen, ATX Molex Kabel, ATX Lüfteranschluss.........


----------



## poiu (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wobei Molex älter ist als ATX, ich würde glatt behaupten das Molex die älteste teil im IBM Kompatiblen PC ist  okay neben der  Von-Neumann-Architektur


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja stimmt @poiu, davor AT und davor....keine Ahnung, aber die ersten HDD noch in den 80'ern hatten den glaube ich. Aber das du das alles weißt war ja lang vor deiner Zeit, ich hab mit Computern schon 1984 angefangen, na hoffentlich bist du beim Studium auch so gut!


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Molex Stecker sind ja nun wirklich uralt, die gabs ja schon mit dem Pentium 1.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und sogar noch weiter zurück, zu Zeiten des 8088, 286,386, 486 und danach kam der Pentium1 aber wie gesagt @quanti den Molex gabs schon lange davor.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Weiß ich, den Stecker kenne ich noch als Kind.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Tja ich weiß mit deiner Geburt kam auch der "Spam" auf die Welt! Ob das ein Zufall war??


----------



## poiu (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja stimmt @poiu, davor AT und davor....keine Ahnung, aber die ersten HDD noch in den 80'ern hatten den glaube ich. Aber das du das alles weißt war ja lang vor deiner Zeit, ich hab mit Computern schon 1984 angefangen,



Wau du bist ja schon echt lange dabei.

Ich hab mit dem C64 angefangen, naja mein älterer Bruder hat denn Gekauft, irgendwann um 1989 oder so.

Mein erster eigener war ein AMiga 1200 der hatte übrigens auch ein Molex stecker 

OMG das teil ist ja Steinzeit 



> Molex developed and patented the first examples of this connector style in the late 1950s and early 1960s......This style of connector was first used as a computer disk drive connector in the late 1970s, initially on the* Shugart floppy disk drive* as well as Atari (1979) on its path to becoming a de facto standard.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molex_connector



> Tja ich weiß mit deiner Geburt kam auch der "Spam" auf die Welt! Ob das ein Zufall war??



Zufälle gibt es nicht nur Wahrscheinlichkeiten


----------



## Shi (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie lange wird es Molex noch geben denkt ihr? 

BTW: Ich hab so 2008 angefangen mich ernsthaft mit PC-Hardware zu beschäftigen


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Noch eine ganze Zeit, denn du kannst nicht plötzlich einen Stromstecker abschaffen, das geht nur, wenn es einen komplett neuen Netzteilstandard gibt.


----------



## Shi (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, SATA-Laufwerke und Platten sind schon fast allgegenwärtig, also ich brauch Molex nicht mehr.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Einige Gehäuse Lüfter haben noch Molex auch einige Lüftersteuerungen haben noch Molex und verschiedene zusatz Geräte. Es gibt ja auch immer noch den 5V Floppy Stromstecker, obwohl fast kein Mensch mehr so ein Teil hat aber die Asus Xonar DX Soundkarte benutzt ihn. Was ich damit sagen will in 10 Jahren wirds den immer noch geben.
@poiu ich hab hir immer noch im Keller nen 1200 rumstehen sogar mit HDD und ganzen 7MB Arbeitspeicher das hat mich ein Vermögen gekostet, denn muss ich bei Gelegneheit auf den Müll werfen, braucht kein Mensch mehr.


----------



## poiu (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Hulkhardy1 

ja die waren Schweine teuer  meiner hat auch eine HDD die hat ein riesigen SPeicherpaltz von 210*M*B 

mein Tipp Verkaufen oder mir schenken^^ dann hab ich paar Ersatzteile, falls nötig.

Molex: ich glaube auch das denn man nicht so leicht abschaffen kann, aber langsam verliert der Molex an bedeutung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hab sogar noch nen Monitor von Commodore dazu, wenn du ihn brauchst und den Versand übernimmst kannst ihn haben. Der einzige Grund warum ich das Teil noch hab ist das ich zu faul bin den raus zu gramen und weg zu werfen. Solang es den ATX Standart gibt muss es auch den Molex geben da er Teil dessen ist, sonst darf sich eigentlich ein NT nicht mit der Bezeichnung schmücken ATX kompatieble.


----------



## pagani-s (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

moin mal ne kurze zwischenfrage
was kann ich eurer meinnung einem coolermaster realpower 520watt netzteil zumuten?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja 408 Watt auf der 12V Schiene ist für ein 520Watt NT ne Unverschämtheit, die einzigen brauchbaren von CM sind die  Silent Pro. Also ne Nvidia 470 kannst damit betreiben und ne 480 warscheinlich auch aber dar wird es ziemlich laut werden. Fazit: ein gutes NT ist das real Power nicht aber als Chinaböller darf man es auch nicht bezeichnen!


----------



## pagani-s (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

danke da kann ich aber schonmal etwas mit anfangen
ne gtx 480 hätt ich dem teil jetzt nicht zugetraut


----------



## poiu (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hier mal was nettes 

Review: PowerColor 600w Gaming Series - jonnyGURU Forums


----------



## Shi (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was willst du uns damit sagen? Ist das gut oder schlecht?


----------



## poiu (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@shi



> I have the 80plus sample of it running my computer. It's different than any other of the solytech's I have seen so far. It's definitely a 80plus sample as it doesn't have many connectors and the ones that are there use all 16ga wires and are pretty short. Though the soldering is pristine on it, very close to delta soldering.



er hat eine Variante da die so an 80Plus geschickt wird^^ GOlden Sample


----------



## Erzbaron (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Was willst du uns damit sagen? Ist das gut oder schlecht?


 
80plus verkauft im Amiland Testsamples über ebay und er hat eines erstanden ... mit speziellen und vorallem extrem kurzen Kabeln ... das soll die letzten 0,05% Effizienz rausholen ... Piou hats schon richtig geschrieben >>> Golden Sample <<<


----------



## Frosdedje (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was das Power-Color-Netzteil betrifft: 
Mich würde es auch interessieren, wie sauber das ganze gelötet wurde?
Und nach dem verlinkten Test von kiriguru.net würde ich das Modell
bei neiner Netzteilliste zu den brauchbaren Modellen (Stufe 2) einordnen.


PS: Und noch ein weiterer Test des 
Antec High Current Pro 1200W bei HardOCP:
Antec High Current Pro 1200W Power Supply Review - Antec High Current Pro 1200W Power Supply Review | [H]ard|OCP


----------



## poiu (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

die Club3D/Powercolor Netzteile scheinen eine BAsis von 2007 zu nutzen davon gibt es auch tests

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/117721-netzteile-von-powercolor-3.html#post2215257


----------



## Philipus II (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Erzbaron
Du wohnst wohl nah genug an Hamburg, um mal bei Listan vorbeischaun zu können? Von mir aus sinds leider 700km...

Trotzdem könntest du den Teil deines Roundups, der schon fertig ist, schonmal veröffentlichen...


----------



## Erzbaron (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> @Erzbaron
> Du wohnst wohl nah genug an Hamburg, um mal bei Listan vorbeischaun zu können? Von mir aus sinds leider 700km...
> 
> Trotzdem könntest du den Teil deines Roundups, der schon fertig ist, schonmal veröffentlichen...


 
Naja über 230km sinds schon von Osnabrück aus  aber warum soll der Berg zum Propheten komen wenns auch andersherum geht 

Ich werd aber bei passender Gelegenheit mal bei BQ! vorbeischauen und Hand an die Chroma legen ... es muss sich aber schon lohnen, ansonsten rechnet sich der Zeitaufwand und die Fahrt nicht

Den bereits fertigen Teil kannste übrigens hier im Forum finden, ein Großteil davon wird auch in anderer Form wieder genutzt ... ich möchte das gesamte Teil gerne mit meinem aktuellen Projekt verbinden aber weitere Infos gibts die Tage


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ich werd aber bei passender Gelegenheit mal bei BQ! vorbeischauen und Hand an die Chroma legen ...


 
Wirst du dann auch von einem Team begleitet und hast eine Einlaufmusik?


----------



## poiu (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wirst du dann auch von einem Team begleitet und hast eine Einlaufmusik?



nö er wird wie Stefan eine Gehirnwäsche Unterzogen


----------



## Erzbaron (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> nö er wird wie Stefan eine Gehirnwäsche Unterzogen


 
Wieso "wird"? 

Im Ernst, ich persönlich finde es gut das sich BQ! seinen Kritikern stellt und sogar einen verpflichtet hat ... das macht die Firma symphatisch weil sie sich verbessern will ... wobei ganz frei von fehl und tadel sind auch die neuen Modelle nicht aber wer das Haar in der Suppe sucht wird auch immer eines finden ... ist bei allen anderen Herstellern und Labels genauso ...


----------



## Shi (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie lächerlich das ist, optimierte Samples an 80Plus.org zu schicken


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab da jetzt noch keine Reviews gesehen, ist denn der Ripple Boise Wert verbessert worden?
Lässt Listan wieder bei einem anderen Hersteller produzieren oder sind sie bei dem gleichen geblieben?


----------



## Worlikon (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Im Ernst, ich persönlich finde es gut das sich BQ! seinen Kritikern stellt und sogar einen verpflichtet hat ... das macht die Firma symphatisch weil sie sich verbessern will


 
man merkt, das du nicht in der IT Branche arbeitest
das Hersteller Meinungsmacher abgreifen, um sie im Griff zu haben, ist übliche Praxis


----------



## Erzbaron (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab da jetzt noch keine Reviews gesehen, ist denn der Ripple Boise Wert verbessert worden?
> Lässt Listan wieder bei einem anderen Hersteller produzieren oder sind sie bei dem gleichen geblieben?


 
Von den P9 gibts auch noch keine Reviews, die werden erst kommen ...

Aber nach Aussage von BQ! haben die P9 nun eine Filterung drin ... ähnlich wie Enermax, Seasonic und Co es bereits praktizieren ...

Ansonsten ist der Hersteller immernoch FSP, allerdings gibts derzeit eine Entwicklungskooperation mit Seasonic deren genauen Umfang ich heute nochmal rausfinden will 

edit:

@ Shi, das ist leider gängige Praxis, zumal 80plus auch keine Samples aus der Massenproduktion nachprüft ...

@ Worlikon, es gibt noch genügend andere "Meinungsmacher" zu denen ich mich persölich auch zähle, aber wenn ein Hersteller auf mich zukommt und mich fragt was ich mir für zukünftige Produkte wünsche ist das durchaus ein Pluspunkt ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> ... deren genauen Umfang ich heute nochmal rausfinden will


 
Sitzt du denn gerade im Auto und bist kurz vor Hamburg?


----------



## Erzbaron (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sitzt du denn gerade im Auto und bist kurz vor Hamburg?


 
ich sag nur Berg und Prophet


----------



## poiu (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Könnte um das X1200 gehen, wir werden aber sehen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Pass auf @Erzbaron(Luke Skyworker) Stefan@ be quiet( Lord Vader) ist dein Vater!!! Möge die Macht mit dir sein. Wenn du auf dem Weg zu Listan(Todesstern) bist. Wirst du die Coma(Reaktor) zerstören oder nicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> ich sag nur Berg und Prophet


 
Ein voll geladener Sattelschlepper versucht seit einer Stunde in der engen Straße zu deinem Haus durchzukommen?


----------



## poiu (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

und Aaron Licht ist der Imperator Palpatine oder wie 



			
				hulkhardy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wirst du die Coma(Reaktor) zerstören oder nicht?



Nur wenn er LC-Power, Linkworld, Diablotek RPM-1050 1050W.. & CO dabei hat


----------



## Erzbaron (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ihr habt doch alle nen Schuss 

Ich finds gut hier ^^


BTW, mein Date wurde grad wegen Stau auf morgen verschoben also Zeit fürn Feierabend


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn einer einen Link zu Tests von den neuen BeQuiets hat, dann immer her damit. 

Wieso sind die eigentlich so lang geworden, gibts dafür eine Erklärung?


----------



## poiu (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

BQT will in Richtung Case Ersatz gehen, dann baust nicht das Mobo ins Gehäuse, sondern in das BQT ein 

Keine Ahnung frage stefan


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab da jetzt noch keine Reviews gesehen, ist denn der Ripple Boise Wert verbessert worden?
> Lässt Listan wieder bei einem anderen Hersteller produzieren oder sind sie bei dem gleichen geblieben?


Hallo quantenslipstream

Auch E8 und P9 laufen noch bei FSP vom Band.
Der Wechselspannungsanteil der Gleichspannung wird bei der P9 Serie besser werden 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn einer einen Link zu Tests von den neuen BeQuiets hat, dann immer her damit.


Sobald es Tests gibt, werde ich mich bei euch melden 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso sind die eigentlich so lang geworden, gibts dafür eine Erklärung?



Das liegt daran, das die Plattformen, für die wir uns entschieden haben, keine kleineren Gehäuse zulassen...


----------



## Shi (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Könntet ihr mir mal einen guten Test der auch die Effizienz und die R/N Werte des NTs aus meiner Sig testet posten? Danke


----------



## +Flori+ (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Naja über 230km sinds schon von Osnabrück aus  aber warum soll der Berg zum Propheten komen wenns auch andersherum geht
> 
> Ich werd aber bei passender Gelegenheit mal bei BQ! vorbeischauen und Hand an die Chroma legen ... es muss sich aber schon lohnen, ansonsten rechnet sich der Zeitaufwand und die Fahrt nicht
> 
> Den bereits fertigen Teil kannste übrigens hier im Forum finden, ein Großteil davon wird auch in anderer Form wieder genutzt ... ich möchte das gesamte Teil gerne mit meinem aktuellen Projekt verbinden aber weitere Infos gibts die Tage



Frühe Anmeldung nicht vergessen, am besten 30 Tage vorher


----------



## Erzbaron (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



+Flori+ schrieb:


> Frühe Anmeldung nicht vergessen, am besten 30 Tage vorher


 
... spricht der Mann mit Erfahrung an der BQ! Chroma 

Außerdem, wenn ich mir wirklich die Fahrt über die A1 (A7 über Hannover ist NOCH schlimmer ^^) nach Hamburg antue dann wird der Ausflug definitiv mit einem Abend auf der Reeperbahn verbunden ... es kann ja nicht nur immer um Netzteile gehen


----------



## Philipus II (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jaja, Koks und Nutten im Austausch gegen ein positives Review- wir haben verstanden


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Koks und Nutten?? Ich sag da mal starker Kaffee und Chroma ist beides das selbe nur billiger und du kannst dir keine Geschlechtskrankheiten holen!!


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab mal eine Frage für die es sich nicht lohnt einen Thread aufzumachen.

Es geht um das NT hier: Cooler Master GX 650W ATX 2.3 (RS-650-ACAA-E3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Kennt das jemand und/oder hat damit jemand Erfahrung? Ist es  oder eher ?


----------



## Erzbaron (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage für die es sich nicht lohnt einen Thread aufzumachen.
> 
> Es geht um das NT hier: Cooler Master GX 650W ATX 2.3 (RS-650-ACAA-E3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Kennt das jemand und/oder hat damit jemand Erfahrung? Ist es  oder eher ?


 
Kurze Antwort: 

"schlechte" Effizienz, schlechte Restwelligkeit = Crap

Die einzigen brauchbaren bleiben also die CM Silent Pro sowie mit ein paar Abstrichen auch die Silent Pro Gold ...


----------



## Frosdedje (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Tja, das Cooler Master GX hat eine üble Restwelligkeit, 
die Verarbeitung hinkt auch hinterher und ist 
bei hohen Temperaturen teilweise nicht stabil.
Kurz gesagt: Das NT ist nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Danke, das ist alles was ich zu wissen brauche.


----------



## poiu (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ach sieh mal einer an ein 80+ GOLD FSP, wird wohl die Basis für das P9 sein?

FSP800-80TGN PSU[pics] - jonnyGURU Forums


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hallo poiu

Es ist gut möglich, dass wir die von dir verlinkte Plattform als Grundlage für unsere Dark Power P9 Serie genommen haben könnten


----------



## Beck (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

suche eine alternative von cougar CM 550W ATX netzteil was beleuchtet ist wie zb das  hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Super-Flower Aurora 600W kann mir vllt jemand ein tipp geben danke schonmal : )


----------



## Shi (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Super Flower Aurora ist alt und nicht gut. Wenn es schon Super Flower sein muss, dann das Golden Green! Super Flower Golden Green Modular 600W ATX 2.3 (SF-600P14XE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland Das ist auch blau beleuchtet.


----------



## Beck (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

muss nicht von super flower sein nur blau sollte es leuchten : )


----------



## Shi (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Haha die Ironie war, dass unter Netzteilen von 500-600W, mit mindestens 80 Plus bronze nur das Golden Green einen LED-Lüfter hat xD


----------



## Philipus II (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Messungen mit dem FSP sind ganz gut
Das P9 sollte also auch gut werden.


----------



## Bruce112 (1. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die währe noch innteresannt für dich aber ohne kabelmanagment 

Test hier 

Netzteilroundup Januar 201018 NT-AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking



hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Super-Flower Amazon 80Plus 550W

manche werden jetzt bestimmt den kopf schütteln ,ne ne das geht nicht usw.

es geht wohl bis zu einer 460 gtx -bei 470 gtx nicht emphelenswert 

ansonsten braucht man dafür schon dicke eier um solche Netzteile zu vorzuschlagen .

was will man mehr 50 euro


----------



## Erzbaron (1. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Habt ihr mal Lust auf ein paar Bilder???

Dann viel Spass mit den folgenden 

Es handelt sich übrigens um ein Straight Power E8 CM 580W ... gibt aber spätestens bis Mittwoch noch einen kompletten Artikel ...


----------



## Frosdedje (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Danke für die Bilder. 
Auf den ersten Blick scheint es, als hätte be quiet sich Mühe gemacht, 
die Dimensionierung ihrer E8-Reihe zu verbessern.
Ist die abbgebildete Zusatz-Platine im Sekundären Bereich ein VRM-Modul
oder handelt es sich und eine weitere Filtereinheit?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo

Ja, bei der Zusatzplatine handelt es sich um ein VRM Modul für die Wandlung der +3,3V und +5V Leitungen aus der +12V Leitung.


----------



## Erzbaron (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilder.
> Auf den ersten Blick scheint es, als hätte be quiet sich Mühe gemacht,
> die Dimensionierung ihrer E8-Reihe zu verbessern.
> Ist die abbgebildete Zusatz-Platine im Sekundären Bereich ein VRM-Modul
> oder handelt es sich und eine weitere Filtereinheit?


 
Jap, es handelt sich um ein VRM Modul, hat aber der gute Stefan ja schon bestätigt ... 

Die neuen Straights haben eine schöne, moderne und gute designte Plattform ...


----------



## Frosdedje (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und hier wären nich ein paar Netzteiltests:
- Thortech Thunderbolt Plus 800 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets
Ganz ordentlicher GeIL-Netzteil (mit anderer Marke) und starker 
+12V Single-Rail.

- Kingwin Lazer Gold 850W
Ein weiteres Super Flower Golden Green-NT von Kingwin.

___________________________________________

Aber was ich mir wirklich wünsche, wäre ein großes 
Noname-NT Roundup bei Planet 3DNow, PCMax, HardwareSecrets 
oder bei JonnyGURU am 31.12.; passend zu Silvester, wo Raketen hochgehen, Böller explodieren, undundund. 
Wichtig bei so einen Test ist, dass dabei nur Noname-NTs 
genommen werden, die auch wirklich explodieren können und
keine Schutzschaltung haben (sonst macht das Ganze keinen Spaß)
Und als Krönung des Ganzen noch ein aufgenommenes Video,
wie die Noname-Netzteile explodieren und in Rauch aufgehen.


----------



## poiu (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja so ein bis 35€ RoundUp


----------



## Frosdedje (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@poiu:
Welche Netzteil-Modelle neben den Casecom und Linkworld 
wären für sowas geeignet?


----------



## Shi (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

LC-Power, Raptoxx, Rasurbo? Oder sind die zu gut?


----------



## Pikus (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

LC-Power muss du ja nur ein wenig überfordern 
ich hab hier noch eins rumfliegen, hat eh ne macke, ist also ein frühzünder


----------



## Shi (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hab noch ein altes Super-Flower SF400-12P, ist das auch ein richtiger Böller? Konnte jedenfalls meinen 64 X2 5600+@ OC + HD4870 befeuern (300w@12V)


----------



## poiu (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ach seite eins genügt 

Netzteile & USV/Netzteile | Geizhals.at Deutschland

und was man so in der Bucht findet


----------



## Pikus (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

WTF? 
Diverse Netzteile 400W ATX 2.0/2.2/2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Was n dreck... und ich geb 90 Okken für mein NT aus


----------



## Shi (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja auf S.1 gibts auch sowas 
FSP Fortron/Source FSP350-60HHN 350W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Seasonic SS-200SFD 200W SFX12V | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Das sind glaub ich keine Böller


----------



## Frosdedje (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Shi:
Für ein Feuerwerk taugen die Rasurbo-NT leider nicht,
denn da greifen die Schutzschaltungen ein (sind meist ältere und
brauchbare Compucase/HEC-NTs mit entsprechende Schutzschalter) 
Bei LC-Power krachen hauptsächlich nur die Huntkey-made Modelle
d.h die kann man für ein Feuerwerk nutzen. 

Und arpops diverse Netzteile 400W:
Könnte jemand über diesen 400W-Netzteil von Sweex was berichten
d.h wie ist die Verarbeitung der Elektronik, kann es 400W tatsächlich liefern, etc.


----------



## Shi (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Würd mich auch interessieren mit den Sweex, die machen ja 90% von den "Diversen NT" aus


----------



## Philipus II (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Problem ist:
Für einen Test bräuchte man eine profesionelle Teststation, da mir das Risiko, einen Rechner zu beschädigen, definitiv zu hoch ist. Diejenigen, die eine profesionelle Teststation haben, mögen diese aber auch nicht unbedingt zum Testen von Chinaböllern verwenden. Zudem vergeben diese Hersteller keine Samples, also ists auch noch teuer bezahlte Hardware, die da geopfert wird.

Für 29€ inkl. Versand gibt übrigens ein absolut ordentliches Seasonic S12II.


----------



## poiu (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja für so einen test sollte man doch auf Glühbirnen als Verbraucher zurückgreifen, selbst eine sunmoon ist zu teuer/schwer zu bekommen, das man die grillen will


----------



## Biosflash (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hey, wenn ich hier schonmal ein paar NT-Profis gefunden habe ...

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von OCZ SteathxStream2 400W ?
Für 32 Euro gibts ja immerhin 384W auf der 12v Rail.
Bei pcmax hat es gar keinen so üblen Eindruck hinterlassen.

Entspricht das nicht dem FSP Netzteil hier ?
FSP Fortron/Source FSP400-60APN 400W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

OCZ:  OCZ StealthXStream 2 400 Watt 07 | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests


----------



## poiu (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Für denn Preis ist das ganz Okay


----------



## Biosflash (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gut zu wissen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sorry aber da leg ich lieber noch 10€ drauf und hol mir ein vernünftiges! Das Teil ist glaub ziemlicher Müll!


----------



## poiu (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das FSP Fortron/Source FSP400-60APN ist besser als das L7 430W, 
für unter 40€ sind beide brauchbar, nicht mehr und nicht weniger


----------



## Philipus II (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie die Vorposter sagen, das OCZ ist absolut brauchbar.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich sag ja net das es ein chinaböller ist, keines falls nur für 40€ bekommst du ein Cougar A350 was ich persönlich doch um einiges besser finde.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hi,
Ich habe mall zwei Fragen!

*1) Bei wie viel Belastung (%) haben die NT's den Besten Wirkungsgrad?
2) Ich habe mein Q9450 @ 3 GHz und eine GTX 260 in meinem System an einem 500W NT.*

Ich habe mal paar Werte Ermittelt:
Prime95 + Purmark (1680x1050@16XAA) = ~350 W
Idle Windows = ~150 W
CoD:MW2 = ~290W
BC2 = ~ 295 W

Ist mein Netzteil zu schwach? 
Ich meine es läuft ja alles, aber ich habe nach längerer Spielzeit manchmal
Abstürze (Anhang). Oder liegt es daran, dass die Grafikkarte überhizt? 
Sie hat ca. 80°C. Es könnte aber sein, das der Hersteller (Gigabyte)
dies als Temp.-Grenze gesetzt hat und sie sich automatisch abschaltet?


----------



## Shi (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was für ein Netzteil hast du genau? Gib uns mal die genaue Bezeichnung. Normalerweise ist der Wirkungsgrad bei rund 50% am Besten. Ein gutes 500W NT müsste dein Sys locker packen. 80°C als Temperaturgrenze ist unwahrscheinlich, da es erst ab 100°C kritisch wird. Die Abstürze können auch von einem anderen überhitzenden Bauteil oder einer defekten Grafikkarte kommen.  Letzteres ist aber ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, da du ja nicht andauernd Bildfehler wie aufblitzende schwarze Punkte siehst, oder?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Was für ein Netzteil hast du genau? Gib uns mal die genaue Bezeichnung.


Chieftec GPS-500AB 


Shi schrieb:


> Letzteres ist aber ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, da du ja nicht andauernd Bildfehler wie aufblitzende schwarze Punkte siehst, oder?


Nein!


----------



## Biosflash (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hat das Teil überhaupt eine 80+ Zertifizierung ?
FSP Fortron/Source FSP350-60APN 350W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Laut google hat es 80+ Bronze, ist aber hier  nicht gelistet !?


----------



## Frosdedje (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das FSP350 60APN wird zwar ohne 80 Plus-Bronze-Zertifikat verkauft, 
aber die verbaute Elektronik soll demnoch keine Probleme haben, 
80Plus-Bronze-Niveau zu bewältigen.


----------



## poiu (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hier mal ein test des FSP

Nätaggregat i budgetklassen 2010 - Test / Recension - Chassi & Nätagg - SweClockers.com


----------



## Frosdedje (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Apropos Netzteiltest:
Ein neuer Netzteiltest, diesmal von einem 
Compucase/HEC 600TE-2WX aka. AeroCool E80-600 600W:
Aerocool E80-600 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

Insgesamt ist das Netzteil in Ordnung, aber fraglich ist, 
warum AeroCool das 600W-NT mit nur einen PCIe-Stecker austattet. 
Die Restwelligkeit ist OK d.h sie ist innerhalb der Specs, könnte aber bei der
+12V-Schiene niedriger ausfallen und 600W kann das Ding auch problemlos liefern.


----------



## Shi (5. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Sebastian_93 schrieb:


> Chieftec GPS-500AB



Das müsste dein System eigentlich packen... teste mal eine andere Graka


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich habe das Problem gefunden! Die Spannungswandler der GTX 260 sind 150°C warm geworden, 
weil der Kühler (Arctic Cooling) nicht richtig auf den Spannungswandlern kleben bleibt.

Mal gucken. Vielleicht schraube ich wieder den Standard Kühler drauf und kaufe mir ne neue Grafikkarte.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

150° ?? Die sind aber nur bis 125° zugelassen, man die sind kurz vorm abkratzen pass blos auf!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, bei 150°C bekomme ich dann das Bild wie in Post #1890. Ich vermute, dass die sich abschalten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Man hör blos auf die gehen kaputt, das machen die SPAWAS auf keinen Fall auf dauer mit. Also mehr als 115° würd ich dir nicht empfehlen, ich pass bei mir auf das sie nicht über 90° kommen. Hohe Temperaturen gehen extrem auf dei Lebensdauer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei dem Arctic Kühler für die GTX 260 wurde ja eine Metallplatte für die Kühlung der SpaWas 
mitgeliefert. Das Problem ist nur, dass ich die nicht befestigen kann, da diese Klebepads nicht halten.
Wie soll ich den Kühler sonst befestigen? Eigendlich habe ich keinen Bock noch irgendwas zu kaufen,
da die Grafikkarte ja schon älter ist!


----------



## Shi (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sie wird dir aber wegsterben, kannst du die Platte mit Kabelbindern befestigen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die klebe Pads kannst du reaktivieren wenn du sie mit purem Alkohol abreibst dann kleben sie wieder, das mach ich immer so wenn ne Klebefläche nicht mehr will, das funzt!!


----------



## Frosdedje (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wer an Pico-PSUs interessiert, dem dürfte der NT-Test bei 
JonnyGURU Lesestoff bieten:
Pico PSU Round Up Review


----------



## Philipus II (19. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das preiswerte Artctic Cooling Fusion 550 schneidet im jonnyguru Test ganz ok ab.
Für 42€ exkl. Versandkosten ist es immernoch ein attraktives Netzteil, finde ich.


----------



## Erzbaron (19. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

jau, das Fusion ist immernoch ganz ok ... bei ebay bekommt man allerdings die fast gleiche S12 Plattform mit 1 Jahre Garantie für noch weniger Kohle ...

ABER, das S12 ist lauter und hat weniger PCIe Stecker ... somit ist das Fusion immernoch eine ganz gut Wahl ... man muss nur mit de kurzen Kabeln leben können 

S12 500W bei ebay


----------



## soulpain (19. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da verstehe mal einer, was die Amis gegen gute europäische Netzteile haben. Sicher sieht das etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus und die Leitungen sind wie gesagt kurz, aber von der Kühlung her sind die Dinger klasse.

Außerdem schreiben sie doch auf dem Label, dass die Combinedleistung 500W ist. Auch in den Datenblättern ist korrekt angegeben, das 550W nur peak ist. Wobei die das auch noch problemlos mitmachen.


----------



## Shi (19. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Könnte man nicht einfach ein fast zu 100% effizientes NT bauen indem man einen 230V Motor direkt mit einem 12V-Motor verbindet und den 230V Motor den anderen antreibt sodass der 12V-Motor Strom erzeugt? Dann könnte man noch per DCDC aus den 12V die 3.3 und 5 V gewinnen


----------



## Frosdedje (19. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wer Interesse hat: 
Test des PowerColor Extreme 850W bei hardwaresecrets:
PowerColor Extreme 850 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

Das Netzteil kann seine 850W liefern (ink. kleinerer Reserven auch 
bis zu 900W), nur bei der Restwelligkeit der +12V-Schiene hapert es
ein bißchen (max 101mV) und die Spannungen sind auch OK.
Verarbeitung geht in Ordnung, ebenso die Lötqualität, wobei letzteres 
besser sein könnte.


----------



## Philipus II (19. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@soulpain
In den USA gilt ein UVP von 100$. Für den Preis ist es m.M.n. absolut uninteressant, da überteuert. Der günstige Preis hier in Deutschland macht das Netzteil so interessant.


----------



## Erzbaron (20. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> @soulpain
> In den USA gilt ein UVP von 100$. Für den Preis ist es m.M.n. absolut uninteressant, da überteuert. Der günstige Preis hier in Deutschland macht das Netzteil so interessant.


 
Naja, nur ist es in den USA nicht anders wie hier ... der Straßenpreis liegt in der Regel weit unter der UVP ...

Und beim gegenwärtigen Dollarkurs sind 93,90USD auch nicht soooo viel € ... zumal das Fusion eine UVP von 65,90€ hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

In den USA bekommst du eine GTX 580 für den gleichen Dollar Preis, den sie hier in Euro kostet.


----------



## Philipus II (20. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber je nach Staat excl. VAT.


----------



## soulpain (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> @soulpain
> In den USA gilt ein UVP von 100$. Für den Preis ist es m.M.n. absolut uninteressant, da überteuert. Der günstige Preis hier in Deutschland macht das Netzteil so interessant.



Es geht mir nicht darum, was es für den Preis bietet, sondern dass viele angesprochene Mängel sehr subjektiv sind.


----------



## poiu (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hier ein test des Raptoxx

RaptoxX RT-750 Exxtreme – Drapie?ny konkurent? | FrazPC

http://www.raptoxx.com/index.php?lng=de


----------



## Philipus II (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Könntest du uns wenigstens eine Zusammenfassung auf Deutsch machen?
Englische tests sind ja noch gängig, aber dort verstehe ich gar nix ohne google translator und nur wenig mit dem Übersetzer...


----------



## poiu (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

eigentlich ist der Test nur wegen denn Bildern aus dem Inneren Interessant 

ich fasse mal zusammen, auch wenn ich da nicht wirklich viel verstehe XD

es wird gemeckert das es keine maximal angabe zur 12V leitung gbt nur 2x25A, was ja maximal 600W wären (eher weniger da man die zwei Rails ja nicht immer einfach addieren kann.

das dies somit für ein 750W sehr sehr wenig ist

das es laut ist

nur 80-85% wirungsgrad und nicht wie versprochen >85%


----------



## Frosdedje (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Test des Cooler Master GX 650W bei HardOCP:
Cooler Master GX 650W Power Supply - Cooler Master GX 650W Power Supply Review | [H]ard|OCP

Das Gesamtergebnis ist wie beim GX 750W ähnlich: 
ein richtiges Desaster. 

Die Verarbeitung der Elektronik fällt wie beim GX 750W mur mittelmäßig aus,
aber kann dafür seine 650W bei hohen Temperaturen, aber nur bei 
teils übler Unterspannung als nach Vorschrift liefern und
Die Restwelligkeit ist auch wie beim 750W-NT unter aller Kanone.


----------



## Shi (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Tja, außer den Silent Pro baut Cooler Master wohl nur Mist. Wie sind denn die Silent Pro Gold? 
Will noch jemand ein altes SuperFlower NT zum auseinandernehmen?
mfg


----------



## soulpain (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Wie sind denn die Silent Pro Gold?


Laut. Zumindest die großen Modelle. Da hätten sie sich einen besseren Namen zulegen sollen. Ansonsten ist es eben nichts besonderes.


----------



## poiu (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

die alten Silent Pro waren deutlich besser, bzw haben regelrecht hervor gestochen, die neuen sind nicht ohne Grund so günstig!


----------



## Frosdedje (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

AcBel Polytech R9 900W Review bei JonnyGURU.

Dieses AcBel-Modell kann seine Leistung selbst bei hohen Temperaturen 
liefern, nur beim  CL2-Test, als nur die +12V-Leitung belastet wurde, 
gab es einen Patzer. (Da griff die OTP ein und schaltete das NT aus.)
Restwelligkeit war inerhalb der Specs, wenn auch nur knapp 
(max. 46mv bei +5V; max. 100mv bei +12V) und die Effizienz
kratzte an der 80 Plus-Gold Grenze.

Dieses Netzteil ist nicht schlecht, könnte aber noch besser werden.


----------



## Shi (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mann, das ist ja länger als die be quiets!


----------



## poiu (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich würde gerne ein test von dem Lesen

HUNTKEY

aber bisher hatte das keiner denn ich kenne, nichtmal LC


----------



## Erzbaron (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Habt ihr euch eigentlich schonmal gefragt warum wir das "Combat Power 750W" immer schlecht reden? 

Ich hab mir Spaßeshalber mal eines bestellt und gestern Abend aufgeschraubt ... die Verarbeitung ist fast ok, Schutzschaltungen sind tatsächlich auch vorhanden ... ABER ... doof nur das der richtige Hersteller (XHY Power aus Shenzhen, China) das gleiche Modell auch verkauft ... mit 400W  und das Combat ist sogar in Sachen Bestückung noch abgespeckt 

Gibt demnächst noch einen kleinen Artikel drüber ... freut euch drauf


----------



## Kreisverkehr (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, das ist ja mal hart....
Vergleichst du hierbei dann auch die maximale Spitzenlast?


----------



## Erzbaron (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, ich vermute das das Teil bei 450W realer Last aussteigen wird .. gibt ja bei Youtube auch ein nettes Video dazu 

Ich lass das Combat Power übrigens gegen ein True Power New 750W antreten, rein von der nominellen Ausgangsleistung ja ein fairer Vergleich  und wenn Intertech 750W propagandiert muss es sich auch mit einem anderem 750W NT messen können 

Ich will euch aber auch mal die Unterschiede zwischen einem "Billignetzteil" (45€ ...) und einem wertigen Modell visualisieren ... dürfte ganz nett werden


----------



## Kreisverkehr (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie genau misst du? Mit deinem System (dann fehlt das Sys noch im Watt-Sammel-Thread)?
Nuja, ein fairer Vergleich isses dann, wenn beiden ähnlcihe Angaben bei den Maximallasten aufweisen.
Na, da bin ich mal gespannt.

P.S.: Bei der ersten (5-Sterne) Rezension bei Amazon wird mir gleich übel.... (Combat Power 750; am 06.01.2010)


----------



## Erzbaron (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dieses mal messe ich wieder mit meinem Sys, jau ... guck einfach mal in meinen E8 Test, da stehen die "Verbräuche" schon drin ... 

Dazu meine bekannten 4 Lastzustände (Idle - Teillast CPU - Teillast GPU - Vollast CPU und GPU) ...

Combat Power bewirbt das 750er mit 4x 20A auf den 12V Rails und 750W maximaler Ausgangsleistung ... das TPN hat 4x 25A und ebenfalls 750W maximale Ausgangsleistung ... danach richte ich mich ... 

Auf den ersten Blick habe ich gestern aber schon gesehen das man den "Herstellerangaben" nicht trauen kann (es wird mehr als dreist "gelogen", dazu aber im Artikel mehr) dennoch spielen beide Netzteile für den uninformierten User in einer Liga ... und genau nach dem richte ich mich 

Es wird kein Vergleich ebenbürtiger Gegner, sondern ich geh als "Ottonormalkäufer" an die Sache heran und frage mich warum das eine 750W Modell 45€ kostet und das andere 1110€ ... wie gewohnt werde ich auch weniger auf die technische Seite eingehen sondern möglichst allgemein verständlich schreiben ... 

Ich bin kein großer Fan von "Expertenreviews" weil der Großteil der Leser kaum mehr als Bahnhof versteht ... ich mach aber hübsche Bilder damit auch die Enthusiasten auf ihre Kosten kommen ... halt wie in meinen anderen Artikeln auch ^^


----------



## Kreisverkehr (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wär nur schön, wenns offiziell im Sammelthread enthalten wäre um mal mehr als nur eine 470er dort zu sehen.

Ok, dann freu ich mich mal auf den Test, bzw. das Fazit.


----------



## Erzbaron (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Wär nur schön, wenns offiziell im Sammelthread enthalten wäre um mal mehr als nur eine 470er dort zu sehen.
> 
> Ok, dann freu ich mich mal auf den Test, bzw. das Fazit.


 
Ich werds heute Abend einfügen 

Durch meine jetzt 8GB muss ich eh nochmal neu messen ... außerdem habe ich nun andere Lüfter und ne neue Lüfterstuerung


----------



## poiu (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Review zum Huntkey Gerät

Hunkey X7 900W Power Supply Review - ???

und dann ein Spoiler 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





sind die nicht Goldig 

EDIT: ich weiß das Handy mach sehr schlechte Bilder


----------



## Erzbaron (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

... wenn jetzt noch der Rest da wäre


----------



## poiu (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja  ist ja erst 1/3


----------



## Erzbaron (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

... es sind ja noch ein paar dieser goldigen Kerlchen auf dem Weg


----------



## poiu (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

voll im Goldrausch!?


----------



## Erzbaron (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> voll im Goldrausch!?


 
Wir haben eine Goldmine


----------



## Kreisverkehr (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich seh da irgendwie kein Bild?
e:/ jetz is alles da, bildermäßig.


----------



## Frosdedje (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@poiu
Welche Netzteile werden noch in etwa zu ihnen kommen? 



> voll im Goldrausch!?


Zwar nicht in Gold, aber dafür in Erdöl.


----------



## Shi (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> Review zum Huntkey Gerät
> 
> Hunkey X7 900W Power Supply Review - ???



Wow, schneidet ja gut ab


----------



## poiu (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> @poiu
> Welche Netzteile werden noch in etwa zu ihnen kommen?



Top Secret 





Shi schrieb:


> Wow, schneidet ja gut ab



ja huntkey ist nicht soo schlecht, die können wenn sie wollen


----------



## Erzbaron (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Shi

Huntkey ist bei uns etwas verrufen da in Deutschland nur deren Lowest End Modelle erhältlich sind ... die sind aber garnicht übel  bzw. die können schon ...

@ Frosdeje

Heute ist bei mir auch noch eines angekommen, aber wie bei Piou TOP SECRET  bis auf das Bild sh. Anhang


----------



## Frosdedje (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Och, Erzbaron, dieses gezeigte Netzteil ist doch nicht mehr Top secrets. 
Ich sehe auch sogar den Modellnamen.


----------



## Erzbaron (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist ja auch kein Geheimnis das es ein Chieftec Nitro ist 

Die NTs auf Pious Bildern kann man auch relativ einfach bestimmen ... viel interessanter ist wofür wir die verwenden werden ^^

Wenn du Bock und Zeit hast ...  habs dir ja wenn ich mich richtig entsinne schonmal angeboten mitzumachen ... je mehr Leute desto witziger wirds 

Aber mehr wird hier öffentlich nicht besprochen, wenn dann per PM ... sonst ist nix mehr mit TOP SECRET ^^


----------



## poiu (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja nochmal öffentlich ein großen lob an Chieftec, sehr vorbildlich, und natürlich auch an die anderen  

Vielen Dank für die tolle Unterstützung 


aber eigentlich psssssssssssssssssssssssssssst


----------



## Erzbaron (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Auf jeden Fall auch von meiner Seite vielen Dank an alle Brands und Hersteller die sich beteiligen ...  es wird großartig


----------



## poiu (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja Dito, das wird awesome  

jetzt haben wir genug gespoilert


----------



## Erzbaron (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich glaub auch ... nicht das die anderen noch ganz wuschig werden


----------



## Kreisverkehr (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

zu spät *g*


----------



## Frosdedje (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann hätte ich noch eine Frage:
Ich führe schon seit einiger Zeit meine Liste der empfehlenswerte Netzteile
und will diese in Laufe der Zeit durch neue Modelle erweitern.
Nur möchte ich noch wissen, welche Modelle ich noch ergänzen soll
und wie sieht es mit den unklaren Modellen aus, besonders die R3-Modelle
von Xilence will ich unbedingt einordnen.


----------



## poiu (27. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

neues review 

JonnyGURU - AcBel Polytech R9 900W


----------



## Frosdedje (27. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@poiu:
Nur ein "bißchen" zu spät. 
Ich habe es schon vor ca. zwei Tagen hier gepostet.


----------



## poiu (27. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

oh hehe


----------



## Pikus (27. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> ich glaub auch ... nicht das die anderen noch ganz wuschig werden



Sooo, leute... jetzt habt ihr mich neugierig gemacht


----------



## poiu (27. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das war ja der Sinn


----------



## Pikus (27. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber es wird doch iiirgendwann öffentlich gemacht, oder? nmicht dass ihr jetzt einfach nur so die armen, kleinen user hier anstachelt 

EDIT: 500. Post


----------



## poiu (27. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wenn die Katze im sack ist wirst es 100% mitbekommen 



> EDIT: 500. Post



na damm herzlichen Glückwunsch  aber unseren quanti holt keiner mehr ein


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Aber es wird doch iiirgendwann öffentlich gemacht, oder? nmicht dass ihr jetzt einfach nur so die armen, kleinen user hier anstachelt


 
Was wird öffentlich gemacht?
Hab ich was verpasst?



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> EDIT: 500. Post


 
Immer diese extremen Poster, furchtbar.


----------



## Pikus (27. November 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> wenn die Katze im sack ist wirst es 100% mitbekommen



Na dann  ich bin gespannt 




> Immer diese extremen Poster, furchtbar.



Öhm... *hust*


----------



## Frosdedje (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich bin gerade durch Zufall auf einen neuen Netzteilhersteller 
gestoßen mit dem Namen Kiss Quiet. 
Kiss Quiet

Auf Geizhals werden diese NTs teilweise zu Schleuderpreise aufgelistet
d.h das kleinste Modell mit 420W ist schon ab 15€ zu haben. 
Aber mich würde es interessieren, mit was für eine Elektronik
diese NTs ausgestattet sind, aber aufgrund dieser Preise
kann da wahrscheinlich nichts Brauchbares drin sein.


----------



## Aholic (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Aber mich würde es interessieren, mit was für eine Elektronik diese NTs ausgestattet sind, aber aufgrund dieser Preise
> kann da wahrscheinlich nichts Brauchbares drin sein.


Ich bin mir aber sicher mit einer Kamera *und* dem Netzteil, kann man etwas brauchbares raus machen


----------



## Shi (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Allein die Ampere Verteilung und die passive PFC deuten auf uralte Technik hin  Wahrscheinlich ist das so ein Netzteil das erst schlagartig Quiet wird und man danach verzweifelt versucht es durch Küsse zum Leben zu erwecken


----------



## poiu (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wie findet man sowas, gibt es etwa eine versteckte Rubrik " CRAP"

@Shi denn gleichen Gedanken hatte ich auch XD


----------



## Frosdedje (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@poiu:
Gute Frage, aber vielleicht könnte jemand so ein NT bestellen,
es aufschrauben und dann interpretieren, was da drin steckt. 

@Shi:


----------



## Aholic (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Schaut mal unter Kiss Quiet
Wäre das nicht die Gelegenheit? Noch keine Reviews, da wirds aber Zeit 

Die bieten sogar größere Klassen an:
Kiss Quiet - Discountmaster24: ATX 1300 Watt Netzteil gnstig kaufen


----------



## poiu (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

also da nemme ich lieber das Geld und mach mir Warm in der Bude


----------



## Shi (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

1300 Watt ... und noch nicht mal 80+


----------



## poiu (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

JonnyGURU - Antec HCG-900 900W

und ANtec  HCG  750W


----------



## Philipus II (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Grundsätzlich wärs mal ne witzige Aktion, sowas zu testen. Ich habe aber meinen Rechner ziemlich lieb und will ihn noch länger leben lassen.


----------



## Erzbaron (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich habe gerade eine Mail an Kiss Quiet geschrieben, für ein gewisses Projekt @ Piou könnten die ja durchaus ganz interessant sein  

Mal schauen was kommt ... bin gespannt


----------



## poiu (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du machst scherze  aber okay von mir aus ich bin ja nicht voreingenommen und lasse mich gerne vom Gegenteil überraschen


----------



## hirschi-94 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo,

ist es empfehlenswert, ein PurePower L7 430W in ein System mit folgenden Komponenten zu bauen?

AMD Phenom II 965 @1,375V 3,600GHz
Asus 5870 V2 @Stock
250GB Samsung HDD
Laing DDC Plus

Natürlich soll das NT nur als Übergangslösung dienen, da ich mein BQ CM 580W E7 in die RMA 
schicke.
Das L7 430W ist schon vorhanden...


----------



## Philipus II (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Erzbaron
Ich kann nur hoffen, das Netzteil beschädigt nichts. Sonst bekommt ihr richtig Ärger

@hirschi-94
Optimal ists nicht. Aber mit Verzicht auf Furmark und OCCT sollte es laufen. Notfalls noch den Prozessor etwas runtertakten.


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Danke es funktioniert ohne Probleme


----------



## Conqi (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Zu Weihnachten werd ich mir wohl eine GTX460 Cyclone/Hawk holen und daher bräuchte ich ein neues Netzteil für meinen PC. Mein momentanes ist ne olle OEM-Gurke mit 350 Watt ohne passende Anschlüsse. Mein PC wäre dann so:
Q8200
4Gb DDR2 667
und eben die GTX460 Cyclone/Hawk

Mein Budget als Schüler ist relativ knapp und daher sollte das NT nicht zu viel kosten (muss also nicht qualitativ am hochwertigsten sein). Nur halt die Möglichkeit die Grafikkarte zu betreiben. OCen werd ich wohl erstmal nicht und ist auch nicht so wichtig, wobei nen bisschen Reserve nie shadne kann 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und schon mal danke im voraus.


----------



## Shi (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was ist denn dein Budget? Ansonsten: Cougar A 450W/400W


----------



## Conqi (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

An sich wären bis 70€ drin, aber das Netzteil wird mehr aus zwang angeschafft und sollte daher möglichst wenig kosten. Wäre denn theoretisch das hier auch ausreichend:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xilence Power 480 Watt / SPS-XP480.(12)R

Wenn das Cougar qualitativ deutlich höherwertiger ist, wäre ich wohl auch bereit das zu kaufen.


----------



## Frosdedje (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, das Cougar A ist von der Qualität deutlich besser als das Xilence 
Power-NT, bei dem es zweifelhaft ist, ob es 480W tatsächlich liefern kann.

Und das OCZ StealthXStream II 400W und 
FSP Forton/Source-FSP400-60APN sind auch günstig, aber
um Einiges besser als das Xilence.


----------



## Shi (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Cougar ist um hunderte Klassen besser, das Xilence ist der letzte Schrott. Von Xilence sind nur die XQ empfehlenswert.
Cougar A400 400W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
im Notfall auch das Sharkoon Rush Power C SHA-R400M 400W ATX 2.31 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Du musst dir echt ein gescheites Netzteil holen, schlechte Netzteile können abrauchen, und dann geht auch die Hardware oft flöten (tirili)


----------



## Philipus II (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenns noch bililger als das Sharkoon Rush oder das OCZ sein soll, hab ich noch zwei Tipps:
1. Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R (42€ für 500W)
2. Seasonic S12II 380W von Ebay


----------



## Conqi (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Danke für eure Tipps, die allesamt sehr hilfreich waren. Ich muss sagen, dass ich das Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R sehr interessant finde und es preislich auch gut im Rahmen ist. Außerdem gibt es sowhl das NT als auch die Graka bei bestseller-computer.de fast am günstigsten, was will man mehr? Werd dann wohl das nehmen und nochmals danke an alle


----------



## poiu (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Power Supplies With Fake 80 Plus Badges | Hardware Secrets


----------



## Frosdedje (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hier wäre ein interessanter NT-Test bei HardOCP:
Thermaltake Toughpower Grand 750W - Thermaltake Toughpower Grand 750W PSU Review | [H]ard|OCP
Diesmal wurde das ThermalTake Toughpower Grand 750W getestet und die
Resultate von dieser CWT DSG-Plattform sind sehr viel versprechend.

Diesen Test habe ich auch hier gepostet:
ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Netzteile Netzteildiskussionsthread


----------



## New-Bee (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

moin moin,

mal ne schnelle Frage:
Ich bekomme die Tage einen i5-760. Als GRaka möchte ich wahrscheinlich eine GTX 570/6950 nehmen. 
Was meint ihr, was für ein Netzteil ich dafür brauche? Würde sich daran was ändern, wenn ich 470er im SLI laufen lassen möchte?
Ach ja, der i5 soll übertaktet werden mit Wakü.

Gruß


----------



## soulpain (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, zu den ersteren gibt es noch nicht viele Messungen zum Verbrauch bzw. der Leistungsaufnahme, im Grunde nur Theorien.

Wenn die GTX 570 aber etwas weniger als sein großer Bruder benötigt, bist Du mit 550-600W sicher gut dabei. Die meisten Modelle ab 600W haben mittlerweile 4x PCIe, was die Option für CF oder SLI offen halten würde. Für zwei 470 wird das zwar knapp ausreichen, besser wäre hier aber 800-900W. Die geringe Lautstärke der Wakü wird sonst eindeutig vom Netzteillüfter übertroffen, wenn das Netzteil dauerhaft unter Volllast steht. Außerdem kommt es darauf an, wie weit übertaktet wird und was sonst noch im System ist.


----------



## New-Bee (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das hört sich doch schonmal gut an.
Dass es noch keine Messungen gibt ist ja klar, aber so uuungefähr kann man ja was schätzen
Habe vor so auf min.3,8GHZ für den Dauerbetrieb zu takten. Zum testen gerne auch höher, je nachdem was geht.


----------



## poiu (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Antec High Current Pro 850W Power Supply Review | KitGuru

hier ein test des Antec HCP 850W


----------



## New-Bee (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

HEy,
also bei mir wird es zu 70% die GTX 570(nonSLI). Der i5 läuft auf 4,2GHZ mit 1,2 VCore.
Welches Modulares Netzteil könnt ihr mir dafür empfehlen?


----------



## Erzbaron (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



New-Bee schrieb:


> HEy,
> also bei mir wird es zu 70% die GTX 570(nonSLI). Der i5 läuft auf 4,2GHZ mit 1,2 VCore.
> Welches Modulares Netzteil könnt ihr mir dafür empfehlen?


 
Was darf der Spass kosten? 

Mit einem guten 550W Netzteil biste ganz entspannt dabei ... zum Beispiel

Antec High Current Gamer 520 oder 620W
Antec True Power New 650W (billiger als das 550W)
BQ! Straight Power E8 CM 580W
BQ! Dark Power Pro P9 550W
Cougar CMX 550W
Cougar GX 600W
Chieftec Nitro 550W M
Enermax Modu87+ 600W

usw.


----------



## New-Bee (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dankeschön.
Da habe ich ja erstmal ein paar zum angucken


----------



## poiu (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

*Neuer Test : Sparkel Gold 1250W*


Hersteller : Great Wall

Sparkle Gold Class 1250W Review


----------



## Erzbaron (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> *Neuer Test : Sparkel Gold 1250W*
> 
> 
> Hersteller : Great Wall
> ...


 
garnicht übel ... glückwunsch an Great Wall zu diesem "goldigen" Stück Technik 

@ Piou

Willst du oder soll ich?


----------



## poiu (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> @ Piou
> 
> Willst du oder soll ich?




ja kann ich machen


----------



## Frosdedje (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wer schon Gedanken zum Silvester macht, kann sich 
diesen Netzteiltest zum Diablotek bei HardOCP ansehen. 
Diablotek PHD650 650W Power Supply - Diablotek PHD650 650W Power Supply Review | [H]ard|OCP


----------



## Shi (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Schade, dass es dazu kein video gibt


----------



## Frosdedje (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Weiterer Netzteiltest vom Antec High Current Gamer 900W, 
diesmal bei PC-Max:
Antec High Current Gamer 900 Watt | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests


----------



## poiu (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

so ich würde sagen wir diskutieren hier weiter  



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> jep, hast recht, sollte nicht ausarten.
> 
> Dann sag mal eine Top Five, welche würdest du an meiner Stelle tief unterm Lüfter schauen?



meinst jetzt top five ANtec NTs oder allgemein 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Meinst du das H... *hust* mit 1200W???  Hast du das schon da? Noch ein Grund mehr Chris nochmal wegen nem HCP 1200W zu nerven ^^
> 
> Kannst mir ja mal ne PM schreiben und mich aufm laufenden halten ^^



*hust* Schweißgerät jop , nein noch nicht da, wir haben ja noch zeit erstmal die 850er ^^

werde aber mein Asien Kontakt^^ mal in der neuen Woche anschreiben


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> so ich würde sagen wir diskutieren hier weiter


 
Jawohl, mein Meister 



poiu schrieb:


> meinst jetzt top five ANtec NTs oder allgemein


 
In meinem Thread bitte deine Top five allgemein, also in dem Bereich, der mich interessiert, 750 Watt aufwärts, da ich ja auch mal zwei Grafikkarten einbauen will und eben mindestens 4 Pin Stromstecker brauche, 2x6 und 2x8, das sollte Minimum sein. 
Vielleicht noch 2x6 für einen Physx Karte. 



poiu schrieb:


> werde aber mein Asien Kontakt^^ mal in der neuen Woche anschreiben


 
Ich kann das ganz gut, bei uns gibts ein China Restaurant.


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

gerne doch, ich mag den Netzteildiskussionsthread ^^

Ich werd nächste Woche noch ne Runde den lieben Aaron nerven, Chris wird dann auch noch dran glauben  ... und zwischendurch geht auch noch n bissle was von mir online  ... 

Wir sollten den Kram echt hauptberuflich machen ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Wir sollten den Kram echt hauptberuflich machen ...


 
Aber nur, wenn... räusper.. die "Vergünstigungen" auch gut sind.


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn... räusper.. die "Vergünstigungen" auch gut sind.


 
im Ernst, Jonnyguru macht das auch hauptberuflich ...  aber ich glaub davon sind wir noch weit entfernt ^^ egal ... solange es Spass macht


----------



## poiu (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In meinem Thread bitte deine Top five allgemein



hmmm warte denn test ab






> Ich kann das ganz gut, bei uns gibts ein China Restaurant.



nee ich meinte das ich da mal wieder mich in erierung rufen muss 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ich werd nächste Woche noch ne Runde den lieben Aaron nerven, Chris wird dann auch noch dran glauben  ... und zwischendurch geht auch noch n bissle was von mir online  ...



ja nerv die  
was willst denn publizieren





> Wir sollten den Kram echt hauptberuflich machen ...



hehe ja


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Einen Artikel den ich schon im September angekündigt hatte ^^ und dann noch einen kleinen Enermaxvergleich ... evtl. noch ne Gegenüberstellung BQ! Straight Power E8 CM 580W vs. Dark Power Pro P9 550W ... mal schauen 

BTW, warum seid ihr eigentlich hier im Forum und nicht am feiern?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> im Ernst, Jonnyguru macht das auch hauptberuflich ...  aber ich glaub davon sind wir noch weit entfernt ^^ egal ... solange es Spass macht


 
Du kannst dir ja von Antec die Geräte sponsoren lassen und dann testest du fleißig BeQuiets, Enermaxen und Corslufte, bis die Netzteil die Innerein auskotzen... und die letzen 10 Sekunden gibts dann bei Youtube.


----------



## poiu (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> warum seid ihr eigentlich hier im Forum und nicht am feiern?



bin ich doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und du  aber ich bin auch gleich weg


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich verlass meine Wohnung heute nicht nocheinmal ^^

Hier gabs heute Eisregen und alles ist spiegelglatt draußen, ich hab mich vorhin schon einige Male auf den Bart gelegt .... neeeeee ... da bleib ich lieber im warmen und trink so nen schönen Whiskey  naja und ich beobachte meine Nachbarn wie die sich aufn Bart legen


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wir wollen eigentlich heute auf einer Silverster/Geburtstagsparty, aber der Kostenfaktor war die letzen zwei Tage unruhig und hat geweint.
Seit heute Nacht hat Summer fieber (über 39°) und der Arzt war bei uns. Meine FRau lässt sie jetzt nicht mehr aus den Augen, sie macht sich halt Sorgen, daher ist die Party für uns ins Wassergefallen.
Das Kind ist eben wichtiger als alles andere. 

Daher schaue ich meiner Frau zu, die bei mir im Arbeitszimmer auf der Couch liegt und den kleinen Wurm im Arm hat.


----------



## poiu (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich verlasse meine Wohnung auch nicht, muss aber morgen raus.

na dann lass dir denn Whiskey schmecken & *prost* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh Quanti dann mal gute Besserung dem Kostenfaktor


----------



## Frosdedje (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Du kannst dir ja von Antec die Geräte sponsoren lassen und dann testest  du fleißig BeQuiets, Enermaxen und Corslufte, bis die Netzteil die  Innerein auskotzen... und die letzen 10 Sekunden gibts dann bei Youtube.


Das wäre zwar nicht schlecht, aber das wäre auf Dauer 
doch etwas zu eintönig, dennn andere es gibt ja noch andere Hersteller,
dessen NTs man acuh auf Herz und Nieren überprüfen kann. 

PS: 
Inzwischen haben ich und poiu im Netzteildiskussionsthread von CB über
einige Andyson-Modelle und über die neue Rasurbo "Real&Power"-Reihe
gesprochen, die auf die abgespeckte Cougar A-Reihe basiert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> Oh Quanti dann mal gute Besserung dem Kostenfaktor


 
jop, sie pennt jetzt. 
Ich trinke auch ein paar gläschen guten Single Malt, ist halt das beste wo gibt.


----------



## poiu (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ihr werdet früh genug erfahren wo wir zusätzlich unsere goldigen teile testen werden.


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da ist ja der nächste  schön das du da bist Frosdeje ...

Ich hab euren Diskussionsthread im CB Forum verfolgt ... aber ehrlich gesagt mag ich das PCGH Forum immernoch lieber als das CB Forum


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> Ihr werdet früh genug erfahren wo wir zusätzlich unsere goldigen teile testen werden.


 
Im Baummarkt, bei den Schreddern, dann muss man nicht so lange laufen um sie zu entsorgen. 



Frosdedje schrieb:


> PS:
> Inzwischen haben ich und poiu im Netzteildiskussionsthread von CB über
> einige Andyson-Modelle und über die neue Rasurbo "Real&Power"-Reihe
> gesprochen, die auf die abgespeckte Cougar A-Reihe basiert.


 
Die Cougar A kann man noch abspecken, wo denn?
Hoffentlich nicht beim Lüfter, der ist doch schon ganz weit unten.


----------



## Frosdedje (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Erzbaron:
In meinen Diskussionsforum ist meistens sowieso nicht viel los,
aber wenn da diskutiert wird, dann sind es meistens ich und poiu.
Und derzeit stecke ich mit der Frage, wie es mit der Restwelligkeit und 
Spannungsstabilität bei den Rasurbo Real&Power 550- und 650W aussieht, fest.

Da diese Serie, wie bereits gesagt auf die Cougar A-Platine basiert, 
fürchte ich, dass die Ripple&Noise-Werte entweder an den Grenzen der 
zulässigen Specs. kratzen oder sie deutlich überschreiten.

@quantenslipstream:
Ich habe dort sogar ein Foto von der Elektronik eines Rasurbo-NTs 
gepostet, blättern sie einfach etwas runter. 
Äußerlich gesehen ist das Ding zum Cougar A bis auf die 
KM-Platine vollkommen identisch, aber beim Primärkondensator 
wird auf ein preiswerteres Modell (Teapo oder so ähnlich) gesetzt.


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hmm, naja wenn die Basis die HEC Plattform ist und die auch noch abgespeckt wurde ist glaub ich das primäre Problem nicht unbedingt die Einhaltung der ATX Specs was die Restwelligkeit und die Spannungsstabilität betrifft sondern ob das Teil überhaupt auch nur annähernd die versprochene Leistung schafft ... und wenn ja DANN kommen die Überlegungen was die Spannungsstabilität angeht sowie die Ripple&Noise Werte ...

Aber Fros ... schreib doch Rasurbo mal an und frag ganz nett nach nem Testsample  ich würd mich freuen auch von dir mal was zu lesen ...

edit: hmm die Platine schaut eigentlich ziemlich ok aus ... zumindest das was man sieht ^^ und ein günstiger Primärkondi ala Taepo ist ja nicht zwangsläufig schlecht ... die Filterung schaut auch ok aus ...


----------



## poiu (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

so  sehe ich das auch, wenn die teile die leistung liefern werden, dann sieht das dann so aus wie bei XIgmatek/aerocool *schwarz seh*

aber ich lasse mich gerne vom gegenteil überzeugen 

schreibe Rasurbo an oder soulpain, vielleicht kann er einen Kontakt herstellen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream:
> Ich habe dort sogar ein Foto von der Elektronik eines Rasurbo-NTs
> gepostet, blättern sie einfach etwas runter.
> Äußerlich gesehen ist das Ding zum Cougar A bis auf die
> ...


 
Ich werd mir das mal angucken, danke.


----------



## Frosdedje (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Könnte eventuell für poiu und Erzbaron interessant werden  :
FSP hat eine neue NT-Serie mit 80plus Gold rausgebracht, 
die den Namen "Aurum" trägt.
Auf der US-Internetseite von FSP ist von dieser Serie zwar nur das 700W-Modell aufgelistet,
jedoch sind auch weitere Details wie Anschlüsse und die Leistungsdaten bekannt.

Das 700W-NT hat neben den üblichen ATX 20+4pin Stecker folgende Anschlüsse:
- ein ATX 8pin EPS- und ATX 4+4pin +12V-Stecker
- vier PCIe 6+2pin Stecker
- sieben SATA-Stecker
- vier HDD-Siecker und einen Floppy-Stecker

Die Leistungsdaten lauten wie folgt:
+3,3V: 28A
+5V: 28A
vier +12V-Schienen mit jeweils 18A (jedoch fehlen Anagben zur Gesamtleistung von +12V)
-12V: 0,5A
+5VSB: 3,5A

Als Lüfer setzt FSP auf ein 120mm-Lüfter und gibt 40°C für 700W Dauerlast vor.
_______________________________________

Siehe auch:
ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Netzteile Netzteildiskussionsthread


----------



## Bluebeard (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hier ein aktueller Test zu unserem im Handel erworbenen CX430 - jonnyGuru denke ich ist Euch ein Begriff:

Corsair CX430 430W power supply Review


----------



## Erzbaron (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann kopiere ich hier meinen Kommentar aus dem CB Forum auch noch rein ...

Schaut ja garnicht so schlecht aus ... aber die Effizienz ist ja echt nicht besonders ... schade eigentlich da der Preis doch recht gut ist ...


----------



## Lee (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eine kurze Frage:
Ich bin schon seit einiger Zeit aus der ganzen Hardware Sache heraus und habe keine Ahnung mehr davon, was gerade gut und was schlecht ist. Es geht darum, dass ich ein möglichst günstiges (Leistung ist im Prinzip egal, mehr als 300W müssens nicht sein) aber denoch kein Schrott Netzteil suche. Früher habe ich ausschließlich Seasonic gekauft, aber jetzt würde mich interessieren, was es denn noch so für Marken gibt, bei denen man mehr oder weniger Blind einkaufen kann.

Vor einiger Zeit war Cougar mal recht beliebt. Be Quiet auch. Bei Cougar wäre das A300 Preiswert, bei Be Quiet gäbe es ein Pure Power mit gleicher Leistung für den gleichen Preis. Das waren jetzt aber nur 2 Beispiele.


----------



## Erzbaron (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Cougar A300W ist gut und günstig, in dieser Klasse auch das PurePower 300W ... wenn du noch eines bekommst auch das P3D 300W (quasi Cougar 300W nur billiger) ... auch bei Antec kannste eigentlich bedenkenlos alles kaufen, selbst die günstigen Basiq Modelle ... allerdings bei 300W wirste außer dem Cougar A und dem PurePower nicht viel brauchbares zum gleichen Preis finden ^^


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn du ein paar Euros mehr ausgibst kannste dir das kleine Sharkoon Rush kaufen.
Weiß aber gerad nich obs das auch mit 300 Watt gibt.


----------



## Shi (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was für ein PC soll denn dranhängen?


----------



## Lee (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Höchstwahrscheinlich ein 3ghz Athlon II X4, 4gb Ram, eine HDD, ein Optisches Laufwerk, und Onboard Grafik. Also wirklich nichts stromfressendes.


----------



## mickythebeagle (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wollte mal Fragen , ob jemand Das Be quiet! System Power 550Watt BQT 80+ 
kennt ???


----------



## Erzbaron (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Wollte mal Fragen , ob jemand Das Be quiet! System Power 550Watt BQT 80+
> kennt ???


 
Ich kenns  die abgespeckte Systembuilder Variante eines Straight Power E6 ... 

Was haste denn für eine Frage dazu?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Hier ein aktueller Test zu unserem im Handel erworbenen CX430 - jonnyGuru denke ich ist Euch ein Begriff:
> 
> Corsair CX430 430W power supply Review



Öhm... nur 336 Watt auf der 12 Volt Schiene für ein 430 Watt Netzteil? 

Na ja, immerhin sehen die Lötstellen besser aus als bei Super Flower.


----------



## Erzbaron (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm... nur 336 Watt auf der 12 Volt Schiene für ein 430 Watt Netzteil?
> 
> Na ja, immerhin sehen die Lötstellen besser aus als bei Super Flower.


 
Naja, bedenke das es sich um ein absolutes Budgetnetzteil handelt ... dennoch bin ich der Meinung das man dort einen Fehlgriff getan hat bzw. an der falschen Stelle gespart wurde ...

Zum Beispiel von Antec gibts ja den Refresh der Basiq Serie in Form des VP450W ... das hat 450W Nominalleistung und davon 360W auf der 12V ... nebenbei kostet es sogar noch ein paar cent weniger  und es hat das 80plus Zertifikat ^^


----------



## Erzbaron (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Heyho allerseits,

habt ihr schon die aktuelle PCGH gekauft??

Diesen Monat findet ihr einen wirklich guten Netzteiltest sowie eine tolle Erklärung zum Thema Ripple&Noise inkl. eindeutigem Statement der Firma gigabyte zu dem Thema ... eine R&N Messung der Testprobanden gibts auch und die Ergebnisse sind ja echt erschreckend ...

Bei einigen Kanditen wunderts weniger, zum Beispiel beim OCZ ModXStream ABER das Cougar A 400W hat erschreckend schlecht abgeschnitten ... zumal Soulpains Test bei P3D andere Ergebnisse brachte ...

@ Christian V.

Was sagst du dazu? 

@ Redaktion

Handelt es sich um ein Testsample oder um ein am freien Markt erworbenes Modell?

Ansonsten tipp an alle, wer sich nicht sowieso jeden Monat die PCGH kauft ... zugreifen


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Naja, bedenke das es sich um ein absolutes Budgetnetzteil handelt ... dennoch bin ich der Meinung das man dort einen Fehlgriff getan hat bzw. an der falschen Stelle gespart wurde ...


 
jop, trotzdem deutet es darauf hin, dass eben an einigen Ecken gespart wurde. 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel von Antec gibts ja den Refresh der Basiq Serie in Form des VP450W ... das hat 450W Nominalleistung und davon 360W auf der 12V ... nebenbei kostet es sogar noch ein paar cent weniger  und es hat das 80plus Zertifikat ^^



Jop, habs gelesen. JonnyGuru sucht die Effizienz des Corsair immer noch.


----------



## Compucase (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hi!
Erschreckend sind die Ergebnisse ganz sicher nicht.
12V ist das absolute KO Kriterium, darüber läuft nahezu alles.
3.3V und 5V komplett auszulasten....wird sehr sehr schwierig mit handelsüblichen Systemen. Ich weiß auch nicht wie die PCGH gemessen hat, also welche Lasten genau betrieben wurden.
Alles kann man besser machen aber ich sehe da absolut keine Probleme.
Was ist denn daran erschreckend? Wie gesagt, alles auf der 12V ist massgeblich entscheidend, auch für das Mainboard, da fließt fast alles drüber.

Was mich einzig stört ist die Tatsache das dort auch Netzteile dabei sind die deutlich über 50 Euro im Handel kosten. Dabei war dies das Kriterium - unter 50 Euro. Das macht das Review nicht mehr vergleichbar, zumindest nicht in allen Dingen.


----------



## Erzbaron (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na das ging ja schnell 

naja, wenn ich die Ergebnisse von Soulpain anschaue, welcher auch R&N bei 110% getestet hat und ich dann in die PCGH schaue ... bei Soulpains Test war alles bestens und in Ordnung, gute Werte, guter Preis ... nicht umsonst ein gern empfohlenes Netzteil ... aber bei 80% bereits über den Specs bei 3,3V und 5V und bei 100% dann 96mV (bei erlaubten 50mV) auf der 3,3V Rail ... ok, erschreckend passt vielleicht nicht ganz, enttäuschend eher ... ich hab vom Cougar A ein wenig mehr erwartet ... zumal das Rasurbo auch nicht grad glänzend angeschnitten hat (erster Specsübertritt schon bei 50% Last auf der 3,3V Rail)

Gut, in einem Punkt haste aber durchaus recht, zwei Modelle der Mitbewerber liegen preislich über 50€ ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> ich hab vom Cougar A ein wenig mehr erwartet ... zumal das Rasurbo auch nicht grad glänzend angeschnitten hat (erster Specsübertritt schon bei 50% Last auf der 3,3V Rail)
> 
> Gut, in einem Punkt haste aber durchaus recht, zwei Modelle der Mitbewerber liegen preislich über 50€ ...



Ich muss sagen, dass ich jetzt doch eher das Antec High Current empfehle als das Cougar A, auch wenn das Antec ei paar Euro mehr kostet (so viel sinds dann auch nicht).


----------



## Rolk (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wo Ihr gerade beim aktuellen NT Test der Print seit funke ich einfach mal dazwischen.  

Ich bin noch für einen leicht spieletauglichen HTCP auf der Suche nach einem kleinen nahezu lautlosen NT zu einen halbwegs bezahlbaren Preis. Das Be quiet Straight Power E8 scheint für meine Zwecke Optimal zu sein. Was mich aber stört ist die Bewertung von PCGH der verbauten Kondensatoren. Lediglich das Super Flower wurde diesbezüglich im Test schlechter bewertet. Wie muss ich das jetzt einschätzen? Alles halb so wild oder hat das Ding quasi eine eingebaute Knallgarantie? Für gewöhnlich erwarte ich ja das ein NT so lange hält bis die Hardware hoffnungslos veraltet ist. Meinungen?


----------



## soulpain (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Na das ging ja schnell
> 
> naja, wenn ich die Ergebnisse von Soulpain anschaue, welcher auch R&N bei 110% getestet hat und ich dann in die PCGH schaue ... bei Soulpains Test war alles bestens und in Ordnung, gute Werte, guter Preis ... nicht umsonst ein gern empfohlenes Netzteil ... aber bei 80% bereits über den Specs bei 3,3V und 5V und bei 100% dann 96mV (bei erlaubten 50mV) auf der 3,3V Rail ... ok, erschreckend passt vielleicht nicht ganz, enttäuschend eher ... ich hab vom Cougar A ein wenig mehr erwartet ... zumal das Rasurbo auch nicht grad glänzend angeschnitten hat (erster Specsübertritt schon bei 50% Last auf der 3,3V Rail)
> 
> Gut, in einem Punkt haste aber durchaus recht, zwei Modelle der Mitbewerber liegen preislich über 50€ ...



Das Cougar A ist kein high-end Netzteil, aber die Werte in dem Test klingen schon merkwürdig hoch. Das sollte Die Redaktion vielleicht nochmal mit einem anderen Modell überprüfen.

Im Zweifel sollte sich Cougar einfach an Listan halten: hohe Restwelligkeit sei kein Problem, weshalb sie die P9 genau in diesem Punkt verbessert haben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erzbaron (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Das Cougar A ist kein high-end Netzteil, aber die Werte in dem Test klingen schon merkwürdig hoch. Das sollte Die Redaktion vielleicht nochmal mit einem anderen Modell überprüfen.
> 
> Im Zweifel sollte sich Cougar einfach an Listan halten: hohe Restwelligkeit sei kein Problem, weshalb sie die P9 genau in diesem Punkt verbessert haben.
> 
> http://ueberzeugend-praesentieren.de/files/kopfKratzen.jpg


 
 

Ich vermute das Simon die Netzteile getestet hat und der macht R&N Tests ja nicht zum ersten mal ... Ich würde mich freuen wenn die PCGH einen "Nachtest" reinreichen würde um die gemessenen R&N Werte zu untermauern oder zu widerlegen ... zumal deine Messwerte ja deutlich besser sind ...

Und auch von Christian es nicht so gerne liest ... aber 96mV auf der 3,3V Rail ist alles andere als "ok" ... zumal andere, auch gleich günstige Modelle wie das Silver Power tadellos abgeschnitten haben ...


----------



## soulpain (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Das Be quiet Straight Power E8 scheint für meine Zwecke Optimal zu sein.  Was mich aber stört ist die Bewertung von PCGH der verbauten  Kondensatoren. Lediglich das Super Flower wurde diesbezüglich im Test  schlechter bewertet. Wie muss ich das jetzt einschätzen? Alles halb so  wild oder hat das Ding quasi eine eingebaute Knallgarantie?


Na lass Dich da mal nicht zu sehr von Extremen beeinflussen. Japanische Kondensatoren sind toll und andere führen zum Tod des Netzteils; die Wahrheit liegt wie immer irgendwo dazwischen. Welche Wahrheit verbreitet wird hängt häufig davon ab, welche Modelle der Hersteller verbaut, hehe.

Tatsächlich ist die Lebensdauer des Elkos vor allem von der Umgebung abhängig, in der er eingesetzt wird. Viele Probleme kann ein Hersteller auch einfach mit überdimensionieren lösen.

Was PCGH in dem Umfang macht ist gut, nur sind Angaben wie 105 °C nur die halbe Miete. So einfach ist es dann doch nicht. Die Portfolios haben Kondensatoren mit unterschiedlichsten Eigenschaften. 

Selbst wenn wir in die Begriff-Details gehen wie ESR, würde zur Selbsterwärmung auch noch die Wärmestrahlung über das Elko-Gehäuse dazukommen und natürlich die Konvektion. In der Praxis kommen sehr viele Dinge zusammen, die darüber entscheiden, ob der Elko altert und an Kapazität verliert oder auch nach dem 10. Jahr noch einwandfrei läuft.


----------



## poiu (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Tatsächlich ist die Lebensdauer des Elkos vor allem von der Umgebung abhängig, in der er eingesetzt wird. Viele Probleme kann ein Hersteller auch einfach mit überdimensionieren lösen.



dito

zu denn Rippel werten : 

ich sage mal so es fehlt die angabe der belastung der Leitungen, man kann ja durch Crossload tests auch die besten Netzteile ärgern

siehe hier das verhalten der Spannung
JonnyGURU - Xigmatek NRP-MC702 700W


zum Thema Restwelligkeit gibt es von mir die Woche auch noch was, da habt ihr dann auch was zum meckern *g*


----------



## mickythebeagle (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ich kenns  die abgespeckte Systembuilder Variante eines Straight Power E6 ...
> 
> Was haste denn für eine Frage dazu?




Könnte das Preisswert 39,99.- bekommen, und wollte nur Fragen ob sich das lohnt


----------



## Philipus II (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich würde es nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## Erzbaron (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Könnte das Preisswert 39,99.- bekommen, und wollte nur Fragen ob sich das lohnt


 
lohnt nicht ... da es schon arg angestaubt ist ... es ist halt ein abgespecktes E6 ... 

Wenn du ein günstiges Netzteil suchst, guck dir mal folgende an:

Cougar A 450W

Antec Earthwatts D 430W

BQ! Straight Power E8 400W

Antec High Current Gamer 520W

Sharkoon Rush Power M500


----------



## mickythebeagle (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Lassen wir das Alter mal aussen vor. Der Laden macht zu ( wohl Pleite )

Mit nem Antec 300 zusammen 50,-.
ich schlag zu, iss das Gehäuse schon Alleine wert


----------



## Erzbaron (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ok, also mit nem Antec 300 zusammen für 50€ kannste nicht meckern ... dennoch würde ich dir zu einem anderen Netzteil raten  aber bei dem Preis kannste das S6 immernoch mit Gewinn verkaufen ^^


----------



## Rolk (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Na lass Dich da mal nicht zu sehr von Extremen beeinflussen. Japanische Kondensatoren sind toll und andere führen zum Tod des Netzteils; die Wahrheit liegt wie immer irgendwo dazwischen. Welche Wahrheit verbreitet wird hängt häufig davon ab, welche Modelle der Hersteller verbaut, hehe.
> 
> Tatsächlich ist die Lebensdauer des Elkos vor allem von der Umgebung abhängig, in der er eingesetzt wird. Viele Probleme kann ein Hersteller auch einfach mit überdimensionieren lösen.
> 
> ...


 
Ok, danke für die Klarstellung. 

Ich frage mal anderst rum. Hatte schon jemand das Straight Power E8 400W in seinen kalten gierigen Händen und auch für sehr gut befunden?


----------



## Erzbaron (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hatte bisher nur das E8 CM 580W hier und habs für sehr gut befunden  ... das E8 400W dürfte aber ähnlich gut sein ... auch wenn die Effizienz nicht ganz so hoch ist ... (Bronze statt Silber)


----------



## Frosdedje (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Apropos E8 400W:
Heute ist ein neuer Netzteiltest vom be quiet 
Straight Power E8 400W bei ComputerBase erschienen:
Test: Be Quiet Straight Power E8 400W - 07.01.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## Kreisverkehr (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> das E8 400W dürfte aber ähnlich gut sein ... auch wenn die Effizienz nicht ganz so hoch ist ... (Bronze statt Silber)



Es hat Silber, warum Be Quiet es dann aber mit Bronze bewirbt, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## Erzbaron (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Es hat Silber, warum Be Quiet es dann aber mit Bronze bewirbt, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


 
Die Vermutung der Serienstreuung liegt nahe ... ähnlich musste es Scythe mit dem Chouriki2 Plug-In ja auch machen ... nur das dieses in der MAssenproduktion das 80plus Gold Zertifikat nicht erreichte und deswegen als "Silber" verkauft wird ... vermutlich eine reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme ...


----------



## Kreisverkehr (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es ist ja aber auch Silber zertifiziert. Ganz offiziell bei 80plus. Link. Und auch meine Messwerte passen zum Silberzertifikat.


----------



## Erzbaron (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Es ist ja aber auch Silber zertifiziert. Ganz offiziell bei 80plus. Link. Und auch meine Messwerte passen zum Silberzertifikat.


 
Naja, die bei 80plus getesteten Exemplare sind ja immer "Golden Samples" das machen alle Hersteller so ... 

Und im 230V Netz ist die Effizienz sowieso immer ein wenig höher ... aber die "Serienstreuung" ist eine der wenigen "logischen" Erklärungen  ... wenn man das gute Stück als "Silber" verkaufen würde hätte man die Serien sogar noch etwas weiter trennen können (PurePower - Bronze; Straight Power - Silber; DPP - Gold) ... hmm interessantes Thema


----------



## poiu (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist ja nicht neu das BQT & Andere das machen siehe Corsair, HX Gold gelistet als Silver verkauft 

oder BQT L7 Bronze gelistet bei 80+bei BQT aber als 80+ Standard beworben.

Grund wurde ja schon genannt Serien Streuung, das 80+ Zertifikat kann nicht in der Serienfertigung  garantiert werden und dh geht man lieber sicher.

sonst gibt es solche Fails 

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Power-Supplies-With-Fake-80-Plus-Badges/1054


----------



## Kreisverkehr (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, bei mir ist das Power 400 zu schlecht, dafür dass das Straight hier nur Bronze haben soll. Auch bei cb gibts hier den Hinweis, dass Silber erreicht wurde. Die haben an der Chroma getestet.

Ja, ich bin da auf die Antwort von BQ gespannt, die vllt irgendwann mal eintreffen sollte. Vom Netzteil her selber, jaaaa, das is eigentlich sehr gut und die Auftrennung hätte was  *g*


----------



## Erzbaron (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Von Aaron wirste erst nächste Woche was hören  der versucht sich noch die Knochen zu brechen 

Mal schauen, vielleicht schreibt Stefan ja noch was zu dem Thema ...


----------



## poiu (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Von Aaron wirste erst nächste Woche was hören  der versucht sich noch die Knochen zu brechen



der macht das gerne umständlich hätte er die letzten Tage auch hier versuchen können und nicht umständlich im Ausland 

ja wo ist denn der Stefan eigentlich  wobei ich glaube der hat noch bis Mo. Urlaub!


----------



## Kreisverkehr (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Skifahren? (Stefan hingegen dürfte wieder usm Urlaub zurück sein?)

Nun ja, Weihnachten macht alles unnötig kompliziert, ebenso die Ferien. 

Egal, ich denke momentan, dass bei cb und bei meinem Exemplar keine spezielle Auswahl erfolgte, wäre ja eigentlich im Endeffekt schlecht, wenn die anderen Exemplare hier nach unten streuen, dss die Effizienz nicht gehalten werden kann.
Na, mal schauen


----------



## Frosdedje (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Derzeit beschäftige ich mich im meinen Netzteildiskussionsthread, 
wie ein SFX-Netzteil für hohe Wattklassen aufgebaut werde soll.
Vielleicht könnte Erzbaron zu diesen Thema was reinschreiben :
ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Netzteile Netzteildiskussionsthread


----------



## Philipus II (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dass Listan  BeQuiet Netzteile manchmal im 80plus Test effizienter sind, als sie dann später beworben werden, hat möglicherweise noch einen anderen Grund:
BeQuiet beauftragt den Netzteilhersteller, ein Netzteil nach bestimmten Vorgaben zu fertigen. Das untere Limit des Netzteils ist damit festgelegt.
Mit diesen beauftragten Leistungsdaten wird dann weitergeplant und verpackung, Produktbeschreibung, Werbemassnahmen etc. geplant.
Ist das Netzteil dann besser als bestellt, lohnt es sich wirtschaftlich wohl nicht, nochmal alles umzuwerfen. Zudem hat Listan möglicherweise keinen Rechtsanspruch, dass die Mehrleistung auch bei Nachlieferungen da ist. Gerade bei den Pure Powern ist das wohl eine plausible Erklärung.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Es hat Silber, warum Be Quiet es dann aber mit Bronze bewirbt, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


Hallo Kreisverkehr

Es ist richtig, dass das 400W und 450W Straight Power E8 jetzt ein Silber Zertifikat tragen dürften. 
Da es manchmal in der Produktion leichte Schwankungen geben kann, können wir allerdings nicht garantieren, das auch jedes Exemplar in der Lage ist, diese hohe Effizienz zu erreichen. 
Aus dem Grunde haben wir uns entschieden, die kleineren Modelle nur als 80plus Bronze zertifiziert zu bewerben, weil wir hier 100%ig sicher sein können, dass auch jedes einzelne Netzteil diese Anforderungen erfüllt.


----------



## Shi (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> [...] was diese Modelle ja auch ohne Probleme schaffen



Im Gegensatz zum Super Flower Amazon 450W laut der aktuellen PCGH


----------



## Frosdedje (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kleine Ankündigung:
Ich werde demnächst einen kleinen Netzteilreview verfassen.
In diesen werde ich das Rasurbo Real&Power 550W (ursprünglich war das 
450W-Modell in Planung) mit dem Cougar A 450W vergleichen.


----------



## mickythebeagle (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Stefan@be quiet!

Be quiet! System Power 550Watt BQT 80+ 

was sagst Du denn jetzt dazu. Nehmen oder Tonne Kloppen ?
so schlecht wirds doch wohl nicht sein oder ?


----------



## +Flori+ (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Dass Listan  BeQuiet Netzteile manchmal im 80plus Test effizienter sind, als sie dann später beworben werden, hat möglicherweise noch einen anderen Grund:
> BeQuiet beauftragt den Netzteilhersteller, ein Netzteil nach bestimmten Vorgaben zu fertigen. Das untere Limit des Netzteils ist damit festgelegt.
> Mit diesen beauftragten Leistungsdaten wird dann weitergeplant und verpackung, Produktbeschreibung, Werbemassnahmen etc. geplant.
> Ist das Netzteil dann besser als bestellt, lohnt es sich wirtschaftlich wohl nicht, nochmal alles umzuwerfen.


----------



## Erzbaron (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> @Stefan@be quiet!
> 
> Be quiet! System Power 550Watt BQT 80+
> 
> ...


 
Hast du das nicht letztens schon gefragt? 

Ich bin zwar nicht Stefan aber ich wiederhol mich gerne ... es ist im weitesten Sinne brauchbar aber nicht mehr wirklich empfehlenswert ... lieber verkaufen (ebay ...) und ein gutes, passendes, neues kaufen ...

@ Stefan

Hab ichs doch fast geahnt


----------



## mickythebeagle (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Hast du das nicht letztens schon gefragt?
> 
> Ich bin zwar nicht Stefan aber ich wiederhol mich gerne ... es ist im weitesten Sinne brauchbar aber nicht mehr wirklich empfehlenswert ... lieber verkaufen (ebay ...) und ein gutes, passendes, neues kaufen ...
> 
> ...



darum frage ich Ihn , Deine Meinung kenn ich ja zu genüge


----------



## Kreisverkehr (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo Kreisverkehr
> 
> Es ist richtig, dass das 400W und 450W Straight Power E8 jetzt ein Silber Zertifikat tragen dürften.
> Allerdings können wir nicht garantieren, das auch jedes Exemplar in der Lage ist, diese hohe Effizienz zu erreichen.
> Aus dem Grunde haben wir uns entschieden, die kleineren Modelle nur als 80plus Bronze zertifiziert zu bewerben, was diese Modelle ja auch ohne Probleme schaffen



Ah, diese Erklärung kann ich nachvollziehen. Da ja einhellig die Effizienz der Serie gelobt wurde, und die generell hoch ist, hatte es mich etwas verwirrt.

Aber ja, lieber auch das bewerben, was man mindestens halten und/oder deutlich übertreffen kann.

Kannst du mir auch dann die noch offene Frage bzgl. des PCIe-Steckers beantworten?


----------



## Erzbaron (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> darum frage ich Ihn , Deine Meinung kenn ich ja zu genüge


 
ich verbreite die einfach zu gerne


----------



## poiu (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Test des Seasonic X460

Reviews → Seasonic X-460 Watt Fanless Gold - teschke.de


man hat sich mühe gegeben aber equipment könnte besser sein 



http://www.tomshardware.de/lufterlos-fanless-netzteil,testberichte-240704-6.html


----------



## Klutten (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich muss auch unbedingt mit meinem Test des 400er fanless loslegen, aber meine Zeit ist so knapp bemessen und am Wochenende hakt es auch häufig.


----------



## unterseebotski (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich brauche ein neues NT - meins hat den BeQuiet bug 
Das Problem ist exakt das, wie im Forum bei computerbase beschrieben: PC startet meistens nicht richtig, erst ein kurzes aus-an am Hauptschalter des NTs lässt den PC starten.

Die BeQuiet hotline lässt es mich immerhin einschicken (Alter des NTs 2,5 Jahre), von 36 Monaten vor-Ort-Austauschservice war keine Rede, obwohl das NT laut Liste das eigentlich haben sollte. Habe ein Dark Power Pro 550W.

Dieser Artikel ist interessant: Netzteile - echte Marke oder Label 

Welche NTs könnt ihr empfehlen, Leistung min. 550 W?


----------



## Erzbaron (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du musst richtig lesen, dein Netzteil hat 36 Monate Garantie, davon aber nur 12 Monate mit Vor-Ortaustausch ...

Ansonsten die Klassiker:

Antec High Current Gamer 520W
Antec True Power New 550W
BQ! Straight Power E8 550W oder CM 480 bzw. 580W
Cougar S 550W


----------



## Kaktus (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mittlerweile musste ich feststellen das der THG Artikel welchen du verlinkt hast, völlig Banane ist. Das stimmt teils vorne und hinten nicht. Und teils sind Hersteller aufgelistet die angeblich fertigen sollen die es seid mehr als 2 Jahren nicht mehr gibt. Schlecht Recherchiert und teils völliger quatsch. 

Ansonsten schau dich einfach bei Antec, Zalman, Seasonic und die sonstigen üblichen verdächtigen um. Schrott gibts nicht mehr und sofern du nicht irgendwelche Sonderwünsche hast, ist es fast egal was du nimmst. Die spielen derzeit alle auf einem derart hohen Niveau das man sich nur noch über völligen quatsch auslassen kann der in der Praxis eigentlich keine Rolle mehr spielt außer auf dem Papier und in der grauen Theorie.


----------



## poiu (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



			
				Kaktus schrieb:
			
		

> Schlecht Recherchiert und teils völliger quatsch.



siehe meine Kommentare unter dem Artikel, das hab ich schon relativ früh dort angeprangert, aber angeblich haben die keine Zeit das zu aktualisieren. Wenn man so eine liste erstellt sollte man diese auch auf dem laufenden halten, sonst ist die nach 3 Wochen für´n ***ch, entweder man macht es richtig oder gar nicht!


----------



## Kaktus (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab mir die Kommentare nicht dazu durch gelesen. Gleich wie, die Liste ist murks. Zumal man auch eine Tatsache festhalten muss.... jeder Hersteller verbaut nur das was der Kunde am Ende drin haben will. Es ist defakto völlig gleich wo ein NT hergestellt wird, es kommt nur darauf an was ein Kunde (Marke) drin haben will.


----------



## poiu (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

da gebe ich dir recht, da gibt es einige sehr gute Beispiele 


die alten LC Power 550W, Huntkey hat selbst die teile nur als 350W eingestuft, das LC ein da 550W Sticker drauf macht steht an anderer stelle. 

oder das AC Fusion 550W was eher ein 400-450W NT ist. 

*You get what you pay for*


Nebenbei können die Hersteller auch nicht sagen machen wir net, weil der Brand dann einfach woanders hingeht!


----------



## Kaktus (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das AC Fusion heißt 550 ist aber ein 500W NT. Und naja, es ist ja auch shon etwas älter und war auch günstig. Für den Preis war es zu seiner Zeit sehr gut. 

Und eben..... man sollte den Hersteller des NTs nicht überbewerten. ->You get what you pay for <- ist genau der richtige Satz. Auch Seasonic würde rotz herstellen wenn jemand das so haben will und dafür zahlen würde. Gleiches gilt für alle anderen. Macht die NTs auf, schaut sie euch an... und wertet nicht nach den Herstellern.


----------



## poiu (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja das AC ist immer noch brauchbar für denn Preis, ich wollte nur zwei Beispiele nennen  

da gebe ich dir recht, Namen sind schal und Rauch und man sollte sich nicht blenden lassen


----------



## Frosdedje (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Neuer Netzteiltest vom Zalman ZM850-HP Plus 850W:
Zalman ZM850-HP Plus Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

Aber irgendwie bin ich von diesem Netzteil nicht wirklich überzeugt.
Zwar sind Restwelligkeit und Effizeinz in Ordnung (aber letzteres 
könnte höher ausfallen).
Aber die Spannungsregulation bei der 3,3V-Leitung bei hoher Last
geht aber nun wirklich nicht. 

------------------------------------------------------
Andere Frage:
Wenn ich mit meinen Usertest fertig bin, welche Netzteile soll 
ich als nächstens unter die Lupe nehmen?


----------



## poiu (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

veröffentliche mal dein Review  wir sind gespannt


----------



## Kaktus (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Frosdedje
Wie wäre es mal mit Netzteilen unter 30€? Das könnte doch mal spannend sein  Gerade für Office oder Zweitrechner.

EDIT:
Oder SFX Netzteile


----------



## Frosdedje (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Kaktus:
Und an welche Modelle unter 30€ haben sie so in etwa gedacht?
Wenn es sich bei diesen Nts um die Kategorie TNT handelt, warum nicht. 

@poiu:
Das kommt noch.


----------



## Kaktus (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Musst du mal schauen was es so gibt. Ich bezweifle das du echte Knallfrösche findest wenn du es nicht gerade völlig darauf anlegst und 500W Modelle für 15€ nimmst. Auch solltest du wirklich danach gehen das diese NTs eben nicht für Spielerechner ausgelegt sind. Wäre Unsinnig dann zu sagen "Völliger Schrott weil es keinen 6 Kerner mit 5850 betreiben kann und aufgibt". Man sollte dann innerhalb der Richtlinien bleiben für die diese NTs gedacht sind. Außer sie werden direkt als Gaming NT beworben. Sonst wird der Test, wie leider viele andere, einfach nur Blödsinnig. 

Aber mal Beispiele:

be quiet! System Power 80Plus
FSP Fortron/Source FSP350-60HHN
Antec EarthWatts EA-380D Green
Inter-Tech Coba Ecostar 350W
MS-Tech V-GO 350W

Keines dieser NTs dürfte wirklich schlecht sein, sondern einfach nur günstig und für Office Systeme völlig ausreichend.

Aber mach erst mal deinen ersten Test fertig, man muss ja erst mal sehen ob der was taugt.  Zu viele testen NTs ohne auch nur einen hauch von Ahnung zu haben. Und bemängeln Dinge die sie selbst nicht verstehen sondern anderen nur hinter her plappern.


----------



## Frosdedje (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> be quiet! System Power 80Plus


Habe ich als 450W-Version, aber für einen kleinen Kurztest ohne 
Lasttest könnte ich das S6 300W unter die Lupe nehmen.
Und wenn ich meinen Test fertig habe, werde ich irgendwann 
Stefan@be quiet schreiben, ob er mir demnächst das System Power S7-NT
(am besten als 450W-Fassung) liefern könnte. 



> FSP Fortron/Source FSP350-60HHN


Möglich. 



> Inter-Tech Coba Ecostar 350W
> MS-Tech V-GO 350W


Ein Kurztest wäre mit beiden drin, aber beide Modelle traue ich nicht 
soweit, als das ich beide ohne schlechten Gewissen an meinen Rechner 
anschließen und belasten kann. 



> Antec EarthWatts EA-380D Green


Das EarthWatts 380D 380W wurde schon bereits bei Planet3DNow
getestet und ich will eigentlich Netzteile testen, zu denen es bislang 
noch keine Reviews existieren.


Und diese Modelle würde ich gerne unter die Lupe nehmen:
- Antec VP450P 450W
- Fractal Design Tesla 450W und/oder Integra 400W
- Chieftec Nitro 400W
- Realpower RP-400 ECO 400W
- Tacens Radix IV 450W
- Thermaltake TR2 380W
- Xilence RedWing Series 450W (SPS-XP450.(12)R3)


----------



## Kaktus (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hm... die Red Wing Serie bei Xilence wird demnächst aus dem Programm fallen und durch die Office Reihe ersetzt. Zumindest soll dies geplant sein. Inwieweit da noch was zu machen ist.... 

Ach stimmt, mein Kollege Soulpain hatte das Earthwatts im Test. Der testet so viel das ich mir gar nicht merken kann was alles 

Andere Frage, wie testest du? Teststation? Oder hängst du das nur in deinen Rechner? Letzteres ist ja ein wenig... naja... nicht Aussagekräftig da ja wichtige Punkte wegfallen die man wissen will.


----------



## Shi (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie sind eigentlich die ARLT-Netzteile? Gibt's zu denen einen Test?


----------



## Kaktus (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

??? ARLT??? WEr zum Henker soll das den sein?


----------



## Frosdedje (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eine angemessene Teststation ist derzeit leider nicht drin,
da muss ich auf meinen Rechner zurückgreifen. 
Aber in meinen Test will ich den Schwerpunkt auf die verbaute Elektronik setzen.



> die Red Wing Serie bei Xilence wird demnächst aus dem Programm fallen und durch die Office Reihe ersetzt.


Das überrascht mich irgendwie.


----------



## Shi (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

e.g.: ARLT Low Noise PSHII600 | ARLT Computer


----------



## poiu (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

artl ist eine shop kette wie Atelco oder KM Shop 

zur Frage, es ist schwer zu sagen wie gut die NT´s sind, einige ARTL NT´s waren von CWT. 

Ich würde davon abraten wenn man nicht identifizieren kann wo die heute bauen lassen


----------



## Kaktus (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Frosdedje
Und was willst du +ber die verwendete Elektronik schreiben? Bist du Elektriker oder Elektroniker in diesem Bereich? Weißt du welche Bauteile wirklich wie miteinander zusammen hängen? Was genau meinst du aus den verbauten Komponenten zu sehen? 
Ohne direkte Tests an einer Messtation.... wie willst du da etwas über die Bauteile sagen? Graue Theorie?

Sei mir nicht böse, aber mir gehen langsam Tests, die auf keinen klaren Messungen beruhen und lediglich theoretisch irgendwas Aussagen, was in den meisten Fällen dazu noch völliger Blödsinn ist, einfach auf den Keks. 

Warum überrascht dich das mit der Red Wing Serie? Eventuell will man einfach mal namentlich gliedern für was die Red Wings da sind. Da den meisten ja auch nicht bewusst ist das diese mittlerweile in der dritten Revision auf dem Markt sind und mit den ersten Modellen rein gar nichts mehr gemein haben.


----------



## Frosdedje (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Und was willst du +ber die verwendete Elektronik schreiben?


In diesen Fall will ich eigentlich das Cougar und Rasurbo 
miteinander vergleichen.




> Warum überrascht dich das mit der Red Wing Serie?


Nur die plötzlichen Gerüchte über den Namenswechsel 
bei Xilence hatten mich überrascht.
Aber der gute Ruf der alte Redwing-Serie spricht immer noch Bände,
da wundert mich dieses Rebranding nicht.


----------



## poiu (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ein Test der neuen Rasurbo Netzteile

Rasurbo Xange und RAP 350 - Zwei Preisknaller oder nur Fischblechdose und China-Böller? : Täterprofil und ein guter Vorsatz gegen Vorurteile


----------



## rabitt81 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mal ne frage in die Runde werfen, und zwar ist es möglich mit einem leistungsstarken Netzteil 2 Komplette systeme zu bereiben?


----------



## Philipus II (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mit Bastelei ja. Sinnvoll ists aber nicht.


----------



## rabitt81 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

alles klar dann werden es halt doch 2 nts werden


----------



## Frosdedje (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mein kleiner Netzteiltest ist nun online :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-power-550w-im-vergleich-zum-cougar-450w.html


----------



## Erzbaron (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Mein kleiner Netzteiltest ist nun online :
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-power-550w-im-vergleich-zum-cougar-450w.html


 
wenn du jetzt noch mal ein bissle Korrektur liest und Innenraumbilder hochlädst schaut das doch schon garnicht übel aus  ich hoffe du hattest viel Spass beim testen und wir lesen zukünftig mehr von dir... und wenn du dann auch noch umziehst in den Bereich Ruhrpott oder südliches Niedersachsen beziehen Piou und ich dich auch in unsere Projekte ein


----------



## thom_cat (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

schöner test, danke... und gute anregung für meinen ersten


----------



## AeroX (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo jungs, 
obwohl ichs mir schon denken kann frag ich einfach nochmal nach: (fragen kostet ja nix )

Reicht ein 500w enermax modu 87+ für ein sli gespann aus 2x gtx260?

Der rest vom sys:

i7 920
rampage 2 extreme
2 platten 


mfg


----------



## unterseebotski (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Mein kleiner Netzteiltest ist nun online :
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-power-550w-im-vergleich-zum-cougar-450w.html



Du führst in deiner Liste Rasurbo-Netzteile als schlechte Netzteile, in deinem Test gehst du auch gar nicht auf technische Details ein...
Ist das Rasurbo nun "ordentlich" oder "schlecht"...


----------



## poiu (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

die alten waren schlecht, die neuen die auf denn COugar A basieren kann man gebrauchen. 

Das gleiche gilt auch bei LC Power und Xilence, die sind auch nicht mehr Grotten schlecht wie früher,  sondern haben immer mehr Brauchbare bis Gute NTs im Programm


----------



## Erzbaron (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



AeroX schrieb:


> Hallo jungs,
> obwohl ichs mir schon denken kann frag ich einfach nochmal nach: (fragen kostet ja nix )
> 
> Reicht ein 500w enermax modu 87+ für ein sli gespann aus 2x gtx260?
> ...


 
kannste ausprobieren ... bei so einem guten Netzteil geht da schon nix kaputt ...


----------



## thom_cat (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

sollte eigentlich problemlos laufen


----------



## AeroX (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Okay danke. Ich werds mal probieren 
mfg


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> die sind auch nicht mehr Grotten schlecht wie früher,  sondern haben immer mehr Brauchbare bis Gute NTs im Programm


Und wer ist's Schuld?
Ihr seid's Schuld!
Ihr und tausend andere die darüber aufklären was taugt und was nicht taugt, was passt und was nicht passt.


----------



## poiu (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich glaube so groß ist der Einfluss denn wir ausüben auch nicht 

Unsere "Aufklärung" ist  nur einer von vielen Faktoren wie deutschen Markt, RMA, Ruf einer Marke....


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Einer alleine sicher nicht, da macht es eher die Masse.
"Ihr" steht in diesem Falle für alle Weltweit die in den Foren helfen.

Denn LC baut mit Sicherheit nicht aus Nächstenliebe bessere Netzteile als Früher.


----------



## poiu (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Denn LC baut mit Sicherheit nicht aus Nächstenliebe bessere Netzteile als Früher.



nee geht nur um das liebe Geld


----------



## Erzbaron (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Und wer ist's Schuld?
> Ihr seid's Schuld!
> Ihr und tausend andere die darüber aufklären was taugt und was nicht taugt, was passt und was nicht passt.


 
tendenziell würde ich eher Herrn Verfürth die schuld geben der ja jetzt für PNL-Tec arbeitet ... (PNL ist der Konzern hinter Rasurbo)



Aber das hält uns trotzdem nicht davon ab zu meckern ^^ ... das macht schließlich fast genauso viel Spass wie das testen


----------



## poiu (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> tendenziell würde ich eher Herrn Verfürth die schuld geben der ja jetzt für PNL-Tec arbeitet ... (PNL ist der Konzern hinter Rasurbo)



in Fall Rasurbo sehe ich das auch so  



> Aber das hält uns trotzdem nicht davon ab zu meckern ^^ ... das macht schließlich fast genauso viel Spass wie das testen



joop, was machen wir denn Bloss wenn alle anfangen brauchbares zu liefern *damn* Okay dann gibt es halt meckern auf hohen Nievau wie bei AMD´s AF Filter


----------



## WallaceXIV (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Von mir kommt auch noch ein Rasurbo Test. Auch noch das gleiche Modell. Hätte der Herr Verfürth auch mal was sagen können.


----------



## Compucase (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Leute, Leute - nur weil ich jetzt AUCH für PNL-Tec tätig bin bedeutet das nicht das ich für die neuen Netzteile verantwortlich bin. Die gibt es nämlich schon seit Ende 2010....
Für COUGAR bin ich aber auch weiterhin tätig. Also Fragen zu HEC - Compucase - COUGAR - Rasurbo betreffen mich ab sofort. Das genügt vorerst


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Reicht dir die Kohle von einem Job nicht?


----------



## Compucase (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hehe, schön wäre es wenn ich doppelt bezahlt werden würde. Ist aber leider nicht so.


----------



## thom_cat (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

gut zu wissen, dass man dich jetzt noch zu mehr netzteilen löchern kann


----------



## Compucase (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jaaaaa, noch mehr Fragen...


----------



## WallaceXIV (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Boar für 4 Marken zuständig und dabei nicht mal mehr Geld verdienen. Und viel Freizeit wird sicher auch nicht übrig bleiben. Armer Herr Verfürth.


----------



## Erzbaron (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Compucase schrieb:


> Hehe, schön wäre es wenn ich doppelt bezahlt werden würde. Ist aber leider nicht so.


 
man kann nicht alles haben du hast jetzt eben "nur" doppelt so viel Arbeit ...


----------



## Compucase (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So schlimm ist es schon nicht. Eigentlich ist sogar alles gut. Und Freizeit habe ich genau so viel (oder wenig) wie vorher. Daher - passt schon!


----------



## Frosdedje (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei HardOCP wurde gestern das ePower Juice Box 450W, 
einen +12V Zusatznetzteil, dessen Elektronik von Topower stammt:
ePower Juice Box 450W Auxiliary Power Supply - ePower Juice Box 450W Auxiliary Power Supply Review | [H]ard|OCP

Die Verarbeitung der Elektronik lässt einiges zu Wünschen übrig
(Stichwort: Fuhjyyu-Kondensator), die Spannungen der +12V-Leitung
ist teilweise außerhalb den Specs und beim Versuch, die gelabelten
450W Nennleistung rauszuholen, schaltet sich das Netzteil ab.


----------



## poiu (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Topower Oo die gibt es noch 

ich zitiere mal rumpel von CB



			
				rumpel01 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst es ruhig beim Namen nennen, das Teil ist Schrott ...


----------



## Erzbaron (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Compucase schrieb:


> So schlimm ist es schon nicht. Eigentlich ist sogar alles gut. Und Freizeit habe ich genau so viel (oder wenig) wie vorher. Daher - passt schon!


 
Wir freuen uns doch für dich ... und wenn du dann deine Technik komplett hast kommen wir dich auch in Wardenburg besuchen  ist doch gut das du zufrieden bist mit deiner neuen Herausforderung ... und Freizeit halte ich sowieso für völlig überbewertet


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> Das gleiche gilt auch bei LC Power und Xilence, die sind auch nicht mehr Grotten schlecht wie früher,  sondern haben immer mehr Brauchbare bis Gute NTs im Programm



Bei denen weiß man nur nicht, welche wirklich brauchbar sind und die, die brauchbar sind, kosten dann sogar mehr als die Konkurrenz und wer sagt, dass sie dann auch gut bleiben?
Da muss ich nur mal Cooler Master angucken, die sich nicht entscheiden können, welchen Hersteller sie nehmen wollen.


----------



## poiu (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja das Problem haben die noch, wobei Rasurbo, Xilence & LC wenigstens eine ausrede haben, deren Produkt pallete wird noch umgestellt, CM verharrt da doch bissl seit ein paar Jahren 

aber der reihe nach 

*LC Power*

Die LC Power billig Serie ist nicht nicht mehr der totale Crap, siehe test vom soulpain, was aber nicht bedeutet das ich das teile jemand empfehlen würde  mir persönlich gefallen die immer noch nicht.

Die teuren Modelle sind eigentlich brauchbar und günstig, aber bisher ist die Produktpalette da noch nicht einheitlich das LC-Power LC1000 V2.3 Legion X2 1000W ATX 2.3 ist das einzige aktuelle, aber die anderen werden wohl auch bald ersetzt.


*Xilence *

Bei Xilence wird es wohl einige Veränderungen geben, die Hompepage wurde schon überarbeitet und sieht schon mal deutlich besser aus.

Es werden wohl auch einige Serien eingestampft, einige neue Produkte sind am Start bzw. noch nicht erhältlich usw. Gibt noch paar Details aber das erfahrt ihr noch früh genug  

Aber Xilence bewegt sich in die richtige Richtung,  ich kann nur sagen Abwarten und Tee trinken wo am Ende XIlence landen wird, wird die Zeit zeigen. 


*Rasurbo *


Na ja ein/zwei Brauchbare Serien machen noch keinen Richtungswechsel, aber ich vermute das Rasrubo auch nicht in denn Premium Sektor vordringen will. 

Für mich sieht das eher so aus als ob Rasurbo im Low Buget Sektor die Crap Konkurrenz mit  halbwegs brauchbaren Netzteile angreifen wollte. 

Die neuen Serien auf Basis der Cougar A sind zwar kein Hit und für Enthusiasten eher uninteressant, aber wenn man sich mal die Konkurrenz  ala Sinan Power  & Co ansieht, sind die neuen  Rasrubo eine deutliche Verbesserung 


Für mich sind diese drei Marken auf alle fälle in nächster Zeit Interessanter als Cooler MAster, der Ruf sich anscheinend Bestätigt


----------



## Kaktus (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei Xilence wird die Redwing Reihe eingestampft. Das wird aber noch ein wenig dauern. Dafür kommt die Office Reihe. Allerdings werden auch diese Netzteile eher für den OEM- und Massenmarkt sein. Weniger für Spieler was ja auch die Bezeichnung "Office" klar aufzeigen soll. 

Ansonsten.... die XQ Reihe gibt es ja auch schon in der zweiten Revision. Hier ist es schade das sie die neuen Modelle nicht klarer Kennzeichnen. Lediglich im Kleingedruckten findet sich die Bezeichnung: R2 wieder.

Ansonsten ist es mal schön zu sehen das andere Hersteller, die bisher eher verrufen waren, sich mal aufraffen und Alternativen aufzeigen.


----------



## unterseebotski (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gibts eigentlich ein gutes und leises OEM-Netzteil, ds nicht in schicker Optik oder schickem Karton kommt, dafür aber bei 700 W Leistung um 50 Öre kostet? Es soll kein Knallfrosch sein, aber von mir aus muss da auch nix schwarz oder aus Gold am NT sein... Ein hässlicher grauer Kasten reicht mir.

Ich hab im Büro z.b. nen Dell XPS irgendwas, da ist ein 850 W-Netzteil ohne Schmuck drin, wird schon nicht so schlecht sein, denke ich - wo bekommt man sowas?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist echt schwer in einem Preisbereich von 50€ ein gutes 700Watt NT zu finden. Da musst du mal schauen, Delta ist gut auch FSP oder be quiet System Power kann man auch noch nehmen.


----------



## Shi (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was für ein Sys soll denn dran?
ansonsten: bis 50€ nichts da, 
etwas teurer: http://gh.de/a547161.html


----------



## poiu (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

brauchst denn die 700W wirklich Oo nenn doch mal denn PC denn das teil anfeuern soll 

-------------------


nebenbei mal allgemein zum Thema Netzteile, ein sehr wichtiges und gutes Video 

YouTube VIDEO


----------



## Kaktus (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei denen weiß man nur nicht, welche wirklich brauchbar sind und die, die brauchbar sind, kosten dann sogar mehr als die Konkurrenz und wer sagt, dass sie dann auch gut bleiben?
> Da muss ich nur mal Cooler Master angucken, die sich nicht entscheiden können, welchen Hersteller sie nehmen wollen.



Und nochmal. Der Hersteller ist im Grunde völlig egal. Die Hersteller verbauen nur das was bestellt wird und auch in der Qualität die bestellt wird. Es ist völlig egal aus welchem Werk ein NT kommt. Derjenige der das NT bestellt entscheidet darüber. 
Keine Ahnung warum ihr mittlerweile so auf die Hersteller beharrt und nur daran entscheidet wie gut ein NT ist. Völliger Unsinn


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Weil man über den Hersteller grobe Rückschlüsse über auf die Verarbeitungsqualität des Innenlebens schließen kann ... so ist die Qualität bei FSP leider nicht immer auf ganz hohem Niveau, CWT verarbeitet i. d. R. einfach und sauber ... etc.

Bei deinen Tests schreibst du doch auch das der Lüfter von Hersteller XYZ kommt ... und sofern ich mich richtig erinner gibts zwischen den einzelnen Herstellern auch zum Teil große Qualitätsunterschiede ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So unrecht hat zwar @Kaktus nicht aber das Problem ist, woran soll man es sonst festmachen wenn du jemand ein NT empfehlen willst. Cougar hat bei den neuen NT's durchgängig sehr gute Qualität da ist es mir egal woher die Bauteile stammen bei Super Flower sieht es da schon anders aus, auch bei Chiftek sollte man sich genauer erkunden da hats auch ein paar Rohrkrepierer bei.


----------



## Kaktus (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Erzbaron
Es ist offensichtlich von welchem Hersteller ein Lüfter kommt. Was soll ich den schreiben? Daraus ziehe ich aber keine Rückschlüsse, sondern nur daraus was ich am Ende für Ergebnisse bekomme. Oder hast du jemals von mir gelesen das ich schon aufgrund des Herstellers sage, der Kühler/Lüfter kann nichts taugen? Schlimmstenfalls sage ich etwas wie: In der "Vergangenheit" konnten die Kühler/Lüfter nicht recht überzeugen..... was so viel heißt das sie bisher nicht so gut abgeschnitten haben. Z.b. habe ich derzeit den Titan Haiti hier. Bisher war die Qualität bei Titan nicht seher berauschend. Bei dem Kühler habe ich einen Direct-Touch Boden der nur mit dem Wort "Perfekt" beschrieben werden kann. Gleiches glt für die restliche Qualität. 

Ansonsten ist es trotz allem der Auftraggeber der über die Qualität entscheidet, denn dieser Kontrolliert sie am Ende. Wenn der Hersteller auf eine bessere Verarbeitung besteht, wird er sie auch bekommen. 

Es ist wie bei den Waschmittelherstellern. Waschmittel kommen aus gerade mal 3 Firmen (letzter Wissenstand) in Deutschland. Was in der Packung landet, entscheidet einzig und alleine der Auftraggeber. 

@hulkhardy1
Entscheidet nach Tests jeder einzelnen Reihe. Schaut euch an was wie es wirklich zusammengesetzt und verbaut ist. Und entscheidet danach was ihr wirklich braucht. Ripple-Noise ist wieder so eine Geschichte. Es wird hier so viel darüber geredet, aber was für Auswirkungen das eigentlich wirklich hat, weiß keiner so richtig. Wer weiß den genau ab welchen Werten die Hardware Probleme bekommen könnte? Niemand. Das alle Mainboards eigene Wandler haben um das weiter zu Glätten, da z.B. in OEM Rechnern eben auch NTs stecken deren Werte fast Grenzwertig sind, ist auch den Boardherstellern klar. Solange die Werte innerhalb er Spezifikationen liegen, ist alles Bestens. Und wie weit diese drunter liegen, ist in der Praxis völlig egal. Es ändert weder etwas an der Lebensdauer noch an der Stabilität des Systems. Die Unterschiede belaufen sich im Einstelligen Prozentbereich, weit unterhalb von 5%. Irrelevant. 

Mir kommt derzeit ungefähr so vor: Das Thema Effizienz ist nahezu ausgereizt, suchen wir uns was Neues... was haben wir da... ahja... Ripple Noise. Stürzen wir uns darauf. Nur gibt es hier eigentlich nichts wichtiges zu sagen, aber das ist ja egal. 

Ein bisschen mehr Realitätsnähe wäre schön. Wenn ich mich mittlerweile nach NTs umsehe, schaue ich nicht auf Ripple Noise Werte, auch nicht auf das letzte Prozent bei der Effizienz, den 1-2% hin oder her, fällt kein deut auf. Da bin ich deutlich sparsamer wenn ich die CPU um 0,05V untervolte. Übers Jahr gerechnet. 
Wonach ich schaue ist Lautstärke, stabile Spannungswerte die innerhalb der Spezifikation liegen. Ich schaue auch nicht ob ein NT 120% Last verträgt, denn dann frage ich mich eher ob die Schutzschaltungen nicht ne Macke haben. Wenn ich mehr Leistung brauche, kaufe ich ein stärkeres Netzteil. Ich schaue das die Anschlüsse passen, Kabellänge, die Art wie die Anschlüsse aufgeteilt sind. Ein Bereich mit viel Vierbesserungspotential. 

Natürlich muss auch die Qualität stimmen. Aber es muss nicht für jeden hier immer ein und das selbe NT sein. Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich manchmal lese wie einer einen kleinen Rechner mit bestenfalls einer GTS 450/5770 und einem X4 640 verbaut, ein Antec True Power mit 550W empfohlen wird, frag ich mich ob da noch überhaupt nachgedacht wird. Der Junge Mann braucht kaum ein 400W NT für 45€.

Ihr habt euch derart in der Technik verloren, das ihr die Praxis und die Vielfalt am Markt gar nicht mehr wahr nimmt. Das finde ich recht schade.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du meinst Realitätsverlust? Da kann man aber fast nix gegen tun, ist fast automatisch das du einen leichten Tunnel Blick bekommst. Um so mehr du über eine Technik weiß um so mehr verändert es zum Beispiel dein Kaufverhalten. Das beste Beispiel ist R/N, du hast recht, wir hatten hier schon oft die Diskussion darüber was für Auswirkungen es hat, das war noch vor den P8/P9 von be quiet da hab ich mir den Mund dusselig geredet, das keine weiß was für genaue Auswirkungen das hat. Jetzt.........achte ich selber drauf auch lass ich mich mittlerweile davon beeinflussen ob ein NT jetzt 82 oder 87% Effizienz hat. Ich denke aber das ist ein natürlicher Prozess den jeder Mensch unterliegt. Denn ähnliches habe ich bei dir und deinen CPU Kühlern auch schon festgestellt! Mir persönlich ist es nicht so wichtig ob ein Kühler 2 oder 3 Grad besser Kühlt, dir schon. Ist echt das selbe. @Kaktus das soll jetzt echt kein Angriff gegen dich sein nicht das du es falsch verstehst.


----------



## Strahleman (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Ripple-Noise ist wieder so eine Geschichte. Es wird hier so viel darüber geredet, aber was für Auswirkungen das eigentlich wirklich hat, weiß keiner so richtig. Wer weiß den genau ab welchen Werten die Hardware Probleme bekommen könnte? Niemand. Das alle Mainboards eigene Wandler haben um das weiter zu Glätten, da z.B. in OEM Rechnern eben auch NTs stecken deren Werte fast Grenzwertig sind, ist auch den Boardherstellern klar. Solange die Werte innerhalb er Spezifikationen liegen, ist alles Bestens.


 
Sehe ich genauso! Dazu kommt aber auch noch, dass viele von 80Plus Testmethoden auf die Praxis schließen. Dabei wird aber gerne vergessen, dass 80Plus in keinster Weise etwas mit den Netzteilauslastungen in einem Computer zu tun hat. Ich kenne zumindest keinen PC, der 15 Ampere auf der 3,3V- sowie 5V-Schiene saugt.
Für einen Artikel, an dem im zur Zeit schreibe, habe ich die kombinierten Leistungen mal in Relation gesetzt. Bei 80Plus kommt für jede Leistungsklasse im Schnitt 1:4 raus (Verhältnis abgegebene Leistung 3,3V+5V : 12V). In Realität schwankt das Verhältnis aber zwischen 1:3 und 1:7 (wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe). Vor allem hochwattige Netzteile haben also ganz andere Leistungsaufnahmen.

Dementsprechend finde ich es auch immer so eine Sache die 80Plus Ergebnisse auf die Waagschale zu legen. Natürlich sind es Richtwerte, an denen man sich orientieren kann. Aber man sollte nicht erwarten, dass die Ergebnisse 1:1 auf die Realität übertragbar sind. Als Beispiel: Ripple & Noise. Wenn eine 3,3V-Schiene zu 100% ausgelastet wird, liegen die Werte natürlich höher (sagen wir 45mV). In Realität wird sie vielleicht zu 30% ausgelastet und die Ripple & Noise Werte liegen dann deutlich unter dem Maximalwert bei 100% Last.


----------



## Kaktus (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@hulkhardy1
In einem Test, muss man jeden Unterschied vorzeigen, sei er noch so klein. Mir persönlich und rein privat, ist mir beim Kühler nur wichtig das er "für mich" leise ist und gut genug Kühlt das ich mir im Hochsommer keine Gedanken machen muss. 
Wenn ich frei Kühler empfehlen würde, ganz nach meinem eigenen Geschmack, würden für mich ganz oben auf der Liste der TX3 und Hyper 212 Plus stehen. Beide reichen für jeden der nicht übertaktet und beide reichen auch für einen leisen Betrieb. Aber am Ende muss ich mittlerweile feststellen das es eine Masse an Kühlern gibt die gut sind und ich verstehe mittlerweile viele gängigen Empfehlungen nicht mehr wirklich. 

Ich seh das nicht als Angriff. Im Gegenteil, du hast recht. Beim Testen kommt es auf alles an. Aber schau dir mal meine Empfehlungen in den Foren an. Ich empfehle meist sehr günstige Kühler, weil die einfach reichen. Technischer SchnickSchnack hin oder her, am Ende muss es für den Käufer passen und reichen. Da versteh ich es nicht warum man einem mit einer 95W CPU die nicht übertaktet werden soll, so etwas wie einen Thermalright Archon aufdrücken will. Viel Geld für nichts das man in der Praxis auch nutzen kann. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Beim empfehlen weniger technisch, mehr praktisch sein. Nicht so sehr auf jede Kleinigkeit achten, sondern auf den praktischen Nutzen. Ist es so wichtig ob eine Platine sauber verklebt ist, oder stört es wirklich wenn ein Klecks etwas größer ist als nötig? Schaded es? Behindert es irgendwas? Ändert es etwas an der Leistung? 

@Strahleman
Man darf aber 3,3V und 5V nicht ganz vernachlässigen. Es macht auch kein Sinn ein 500W NT zu haben das 495W auf der 12V Schiene hat, denn diese können nie genutzt werden ohne das NT zu überlasten, denn 3,3V und 5V werden immer noch gebraucht. Nicht viel, aber 20-40W sind keine Seltenheit. 

Und 80+ war in meinen Augen ein toller Anfang der den Leuten bewusst gemacht hat das man Strom sparen kann. Es hat auch die Qualität der Netzteile steigern lassen, da die Leute mehr darauf geschaut haben. Mittlerweile wird es aber ein wenig zur Farce. Ob Silber oder Gold... ob Gold oder Platin... das ist kein Riesen Unterschied. Auch ist so ein Abzeichen kein Garant für gute Qualität. Es sagt nichts über Schutzschaltungen aus, nichts über die allgemeine Verarbeitung sondern rein über die Effizienz.


----------



## Strahleman (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Man darf aber 3,3V und 5V nicht ganz vernachlässigen.


Genau das sagt ja auch mein Versuch es mit dem Verhältnis zu erklären. Bei einem PC mit einem Verbrauch von 150 Watt liegt das Verhältnis zum Beispiel bei knapp 50 Watt bei 3,3V+5V und gut 100 Watt bei 12V. Bei einem High-End System bei 75 Watt bei 3,3V+5V und 575 Watt bei 12V.
Ganz vernachlässigen darf man die Leitungen also net, aber 12A auf der 3,3V- oder 5V-Schiene werden niemals erreicht.



Kaktus schrieb:


> Und 80+ war in meinen Augen ein toller Anfang der den Leuten bewusst gemacht hat das man Strom sparen kann. Es hat auch die Qualität der Netzteile steigern lassen, da die Leute mehr darauf geschaut haben. Mittlerweile wird es aber ein wenig zur Farce.
> 
> Es sagt nichts über Schutzschaltungen aus, nichts über die allgemeine Verarbeitung sondern rein über die Effizienz.


Genau das ist auch meine Meinung. Es wird zu viel in das 80Plus Siegel hinein interpretiert. Das Gute am Siegel ist aber wirklich, dass dadurch auch die Hersteller effizientere Netzteile gebaut haben und noch bauen.


----------



## poiu (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

sehr Interessante Diskussion  

ja das 80+ Siegel hatte seine Berechtigung und es hat nicht nur die Entwicklung von Netzteilen in die Richtige Richtung beeinflusst, sondern denn Käufern eben das bewusst gemacht das es hier beim Kauf auch Unterschiede gibt.

Aber der Rest ist eigentlich nur Augen Wischerei, die Unterschiede zwischen denn einzelnen Klassen sind ein Witz, ob 80% oder 84% ist doch vollkommen Wayne. 
Wenn man dann noch weiß das die Hersteller irgendwelche Golden Samples einschicken und das Gekaufte NT dem Getesteten überhaupt nicht entsprechen muss, dann wird das ganze zu einer Farce.

Ist wie mit dem grünen Punkt, blauen Engel und anderen Siegel, sie verkommen zu einem Marketing Geld Scheffel Gag. 


Zu Ripple/Noise sag ich mal nix  da kommt bald was von mir, einige hier kennen aber schon Auszüge daraus  


Zu Herstellern 

zwar gebe ich Kaktus recht das man sich nicht zu sehr auf denn Hersteller verkrampfen und immer überprüfen sollte ob dieser auch diesmal Qualität liefert hat (ist ja überall so nicht nur bei NTs )

Aber ich traue einige Herstellern mehr zu, als anderen, denn ich würde behaupten das einige schon auf Ihren Ruf achten und eben nicht denn letzten Crap liefern denn jemand verlangt. 

Außerdem gibt es von einigen Herstellern auch Designs die auch auf "billig" getrimmt und zusammen gespart noch ordentliche Leitung bringen (wie HEC TE/TA.. Serien, S12 Serie oder bei Enhance die Basis für Rush Power). Während andere Hersteller  noch Crap verkaufen der schon vor 5 Jahre Schrott war.


----------



## Kaktus (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn ein Hersteller zu HEC sagen würde "Ich will 10.000 billig NTs" wird auch HEC das produzieren. Auch wenn sie tunlichst darauf achten werden das es nich offensichtlich ist woher die NTs kommen. 

Auf der anderen Seite gebe ich dir aber Recht, es gibt Hersteller die meist etwas besser sind. Allerdings kann man sich darauf nicht verlassen. Ich bin der Meinung man muss jedes NT genauer ansehen. Gleich woher es kommt, egal welcher Hersteller oder welcher Auftraggeber. Selbst innerhalb von Baureihen... also Z.b. Netzteilreihe XY von 350-1200W muss nicht unbedingt vom selben Fertiger kommen. Es ist durchaus nicht unüblich das die kleineren Modelle von einem und die höhere Klassigen Modelle (rein auf die Wattzahl bezogen) von einem anderen Hersteller kommen. 
Das ist durchaus nicht unüblich.


----------



## poiu (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Wenn ein Hersteller zu HEC sagen würde "Ich will 10.000 billig NTs" wird auch HEC das produzieren. Auch wenn sie tunlichst darauf achten werden das es nich offensichtlich ist woher die NTs kommen.



Ja siehe die alten Rasurbo  oder Huntkey bei denn alten LC Power, deshalb hab ich da explizit nur die Serie genannt nicht denn Hersteller allgemein. 


zum zweiten Absatz: 

Da gebe ich dir auch recht, deshalb hab ich auch gesagt das man das immer überprüfen sollte ob die Qualität immer noch stimmt, der Hersteller muss sich immer aufs neue Beweisen, wer Blind kauft ist selbst schuld  

Aber  für denn Großteil der Hersteller trifft zu,  die liefern was jemand bestellt und wir Verbraucher haben halt die Möglichkeit eben die richtige wahl zu treffen  

Aber hier gilt auch "You get what you pay for"

Nebenbei fällt mir wieder ein das ich noch auf der HDD einen angefangen kleinen Artikel hab ala "der kleine Führer durch die NT Hersteller" vielleicht schreibe ich denn mal bei gelegenheit fertig


----------



## Strahleman (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> Zu Ripple/Noise sag ich mal nix  da kommt bald was von mir, einige hier kennen aber schon Auszüge daraus


 
Na, da bin ich aber gespannt, was uns erwartet  Es gibt halt immer wieder neue Sachen und Mythen, die bei Netzteilen plötzlich wichtig werden...
Erst viel Leistung (ab 2007), dann Effizienz (ab 2008), dann japanische Kondensatoren (2009/2010) und jetzt Ripple & Noise. Die ewige Leidensgeschichte Multi-Rail vs. Single-Rail mal vernachlässigt


----------



## poiu (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du weißt doch die Marketingabteilung ist bemüht immer was neues zu finden, man muss sich ja von der Konkurrenz abheben  

Wobei auf  dem Karton von meinen Tagan aus 2008 steht schon Low Noise, da war jemand seiner Zeit voraus


----------



## Kaktus (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dem Marketing sollte man so oder so nie glauben. Jeder sagt er hat das Beste. Ich kann das nicht mehr hören. 

Steht doch auch mal zu euren Nachteilen. Das perfekte Produkt gibt es nicht und wird es nie geben. Die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau hat man ja auch noch nicht gezüchtet... hm... warum eigentlich nicht?  

Wisst ihr, mir persönlich fehlt folgendes. Ein NT das Kabel mitliefert welche ich selbst bestücken kann mit SATA oder IDE Anschlüssen. Quasi Wechselstecker. Mich nervt es ungemein das egal bei welchem Rechner, egal mit welchem NT, die Steckerbestückung einfach nicht passt. Entweder brauche ich viele SATA Stecker an einem Strang, dann habe ich Mischbestückungen von 2x Molex + 2x SATA, oder ich brauche eine Mischbestückung und hab dann nur SATA wo ich auch Molex brauche oder umgedreht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Tagan Piper Rock konnte man ja schon vor zwei Jahren von singel auf multi Rail umschalten, die waren mal echt gut aber jetzt leider nur noch Durchschnitt. Naja und über R/N haben wir uns hier schon vor einem Jahr die Köpfe heiß geredet. Also eigentlich alles kalter Kaffee. Das einzige wirkliche Thema was momentan Mode ist, ist die Effizienz. Ich warte ja schon lange mal auf ein NT das den Verbrauch der einzelnen Leitungen anzeigt, braucht ja nur so ne kleine digital Anzeige zu sein, das wäre doch mal was!!!


----------



## Kaktus (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das stellst du dir einfach vor als es ist. Einmal müsste man ganze Messgeräte ins NT packen, dann treibt das wieder den Preis in die Höhe.

Im übrigen, die Effizienz kann stark schwanken, je nachdem wie man die einzelnen Leitungen belastet. Dann hat man erhebliche Unterschiede auch wenn die Gesamtlast gleich bleibt. Z.b. wenn man eine 12V Rail mit 100W belastet die andere aber nicht und dann beide mit jeweils 50W belastet. Ich kann jetzt aus dem Kopf nicht sagen was die höhere Effizienz hat, aber eines von beiden ist in jedem Fall besser. 

Daher ist es auch so unsinnig sich um 1-2 % Effizienz zu streiten. Denn ein NT das im Test z.b bei einer Belastung von 200W 88% Effizienz hat, muss dies nicht auch unter realen Bedingungen in einem Rechner erreichen. Während dann ein NT das im selben Test eine Effizienz von nur 85% unter bestimmten Bedingungen sogar besser sein kann. 

Natürlich ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher eine bessere Effizienz zu haben wenn ein NT in einem Test dabei besser abschneidet, aber es ist eben auch kein Muss.


----------



## poiu (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Dem Marketing sollte man so oder so nie glauben. Jeder sagt er hat das Beste. Ich kann das nicht mehr hören.



hehe ja, deshalb gehe ich auf das ganze BlaBla was auf denn NT verpackungen steht gar nicht ein, die sind alle Silent, super, stabile Spannungen....

wenn du mal lachen willst liesmal paar Tests von Antec HCP-850 850W Review der zeiht manchmal herlich drüber her 





> Steht doch auch mal zu euren Nachteilen. Das perfekte Produkt gibt es nicht und wird es nie geben. Die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau hat man ja auch noch nicht gezüchtet... hm... warum eigentlich nicht?



Dito 



> Wisst ihr, mir persönlich fehlt folgendes. Ein NT das Kabel mitliefert welche ich selbst bestücken kann mit SATA oder IDE Anschlüssen. Quasi Wechselstecker.



das gab es mal von Tagan, ich weiß nicht mehr ob bei denn Piperrock, aber man konnte da an die Molex Stecker einfach SATA stecker dran stüppeln.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Kaktus ich komme ja aus der Elektroniker Ecke zwar nie zu ende gelernt aber immer hin weiß ich so viel das es überhaupt keine große Sache wäre sowas zu integrieren. Ich schätze mal maximal 20€ an Bauteile und das ist großzügig geraten!


----------



## Kaktus (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@hulkhardy1
Selbst wenn es nur 10€ wären. Wer würde das zahlen? Wie groß wäre der Markt dafür? Dann muss das an die Topologie angepasst werden, die Kühlung muss angepasst werden u.s.w.! Das sind Kosten die weit über die Bauteile hinaus gehen. Ist dir eigentlich bewusst das du ca. 10-20% des Preises alleine für Marketing und Verpackung drauf gehen? 

Ich würde so etwas nicht bezahlen wollen. Frag mal herum, wer würde es den zahlen? Hier im Forum vielleicht 10-20 Leute? Und wie willst du den Aufpreis dem Rest erklären?


----------



## poiu (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Lustig ist in diesen fall mal der kleine Vergleich :

Seasonic X-Series 650/750W 80plus Gold 450W-1000W Mitte 2010 - Seite 35 - Forum de Luxx

hier die bilder gedreht ->

Seasonic X-Series 650/750W 80plus Gold 450W-1000W Mitte 2010 - Seite 35 - Forum de Luxx

lustig nicht


----------



## Strahleman (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Um die Sache mit der Effizienz mal auf die Spitze zu treiben: Theoretisch kommt es auch drauf an, durch wie viele Kabelstänge der Strom fließt und auch, wo die einzelnen Abgriffe erfolgen. Denn mit steigender Länge steigt auch der spezifische Widerstand der Leitung. Dazu kommt die steigende Erwärmung des Kabels bei steigendem Stromfluß  Die Verlustleistung an so einem Kabel kann man ja sogar ausrechnen...

Nur kurz phantasiert: P=U*I => P=R²*I
(R ist bei reinem Kupfer 1,678*10^-2 Ohm*mm²/m, I nehmen wir mal 10A an)
Wenn mich Matlab jetzt nicht im Stich gelassen hat wäre P=0,1678 W*mm²/m. Da es ja auch noch eine Rückleitung gibt, muss man P verdoppeln. Man hat also immerhin 0,3356 W*mm²/m Verlust. Würde man also anstatt beim letzten Stecker, der z.B. bei einem Meter sitzt den ersten Stecker bei 50 Zentimetern benutzen, könnte man die Verlustleistung an den Kabeln halbieren und damit auch die Effizienz steigern 
___
Wie gesagt, ich denke, man kann es auch in Hinsicht auf die Effizienz übertreiben 
Die Sache mit dem Messgerät im Netzteil finde ich auch ein wenig übertrieben, da das Interesse für so etwas doch recht gering sein dürfte


----------



## unterseebotski (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> brauchst denn die 700W wirklich Oo nenn doch mal denn PC denn das teil anfeuern soll


Nö
ich dachte da eher an die Zukunft... 

Mein 550W BeQuiet DarkPower Pro ist ja noch zur Reparatur (wegen "BeQuiet-Bug") - derzeit weiß ich nicht, ob ich ein funktionierendes wiederbekommen oder ob ich ein neues brauche.
Jedenfalls hat es aus meiner Sicht auch nix gebracht, damals fast 90,- auszugeben, weil das Teil genauso kaputt gegangen ist, wie ein günstigeres NT.

550 W sind also bisher ausreichend gewesen für meinen PhenomII X4 955, meine 4 GB DDR2-Ram und eine Ati HD4870. 2-3 HDDs, 2 DVD Laufwerke, USB-Scanner und USB-HDD...
Der Verbrauchsrechner auf der BeQuiet-HP empfiehlt mir aber 650 W. 

Wie gesagt, das NT muss überhaupt nicht schick aussehen (diesen Schnickschnack zahlt man ja mit) - es soll nur nicht abrauchen, schon nach 2 Jahren kaputt gehen, keine HW schrotten und stabilen Betrieb gewährleisten. Gibts das bei günstigen 600-700 W NTs?  
750 W gibts bei Ebay ja schon für 39,99... http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260590618121


----------



## Ahab (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

  "780 Watt *GAMING PC NETZTEIL!!!"* Allein wenn der Begriff "Gaming" fällt sollte man lieber die Beine in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## unterseebotski (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Ahab schrieb:


> "780 Watt *GAMING PC NETZTEIL!!!"* Allein wenn der Begriff "Gaming" fällt sollte man lieber die Beine in die Hand nehmen.


So ein NT könnte ja in einem eurer Tests mal näher unter die Lupe genommen werden.
Ein paar Haken hat es schon auf den 1. Blick, z.B. kein Active PFC sondern nur PFC, nur 2 Schutzschaltungen, da haben andere (teurere) NTs deutlich mehr. Die Bezeichnung "combined power 230 W" auf dem Aufkleber macht mich auch stutzig, sollten das nicht annähernd 600-780 W sein... 

Wahrscheinlich überlebt es 780 W kurzzeitig, bevor es schmilzt...

Ich mein ja nur, wenn ein NT bei uns 90,- kostet, hat es der Hersteller für vielleicht 15,- in China eingekauft, für 50,- an die Händler verkauft.
Da muss es doch jemand geben, der diese Preise unterbietet (bei gleicher Technik), quasi ein Netzteil-Discounter... das gibt es sonst auch immer oder haben die Netzteil-Hersteller ihren Vertrieb so gut unter Kontrolle?


----------



## Compucase (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Ich mein ja nur, wenn ein NT bei uns 90,- kostet, hat es der Hersteller für vielleicht 15,- in China eingekauft, für 50,- an die Händler verkauft.



Hi!

Wenn das Wirklichkeit wäre, würde ich nun nicht hier sitzen sondern in meiner Luxusvilla am Strand.
Der Markt reguliert sich schon selbst. Diese Gewinnmargen sind utopisch. Oft ist es bei günstigen Artikeln der Fall das nur an den Versandkosten etwas verdient wird.


----------



## poiu (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Strahleman

ja kann man alles machen, hab ich in Grundlagen der E-Technik auch gelernt und noch viel krankeres zeug  

Deshalb schicken doch manche Hersteller zu 80+ NTs mit extra kurzen Kabeln XD

Aber wie kaktus sagte dem Endverbraucher würde ich CPU/GPU undervolting empfehlen oder wenigstens das abstecken von unnötigen USB Schrott, das bringt mehr 


@unterseebotski

nimm eins von denn
Sharkoon Rush Power M SHA-R600M 600W ATX 2.3 (8728) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Seasonic S12II 620W
Sapphire FirePSU 625W ATX 2.2 (SFI625AWT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Corsair TX 650W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-650TX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Fortron 700W 

die sind nicht so toll aber noch brauchbar
Scythe Stronger 600W ATX 2.3 (SPSN-060) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
OCZ StealthXStream 600W ATX 2.2 (OCZ600SXS-EU) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
LC Power 750W na ja eher 600W
Xilence XQ 600W
Aerocool 700W


----------



## unterseebotski (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Compucase schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Wenn das Wirklichkeit wäre, würde ich nun nicht hier sitzen sondern in meiner Luxusvilla am Strand.
> Der Markt reguliert sich schon selbst. Diese Gewinnmargen sind utopisch. Oft ist es bei günstigen Artikeln der Fall das nur an den Versandkosten etwas verdient wird.


OK, dann für 15,- in China gekauft und für 85,- an den Händler verkauft, der es für 90,- verkaufen darf/muss. 
Das Produkt wird wohl schon kostendeckend verkauft, alles andere glaube ich nicht. Aber da ist eben viel Ballast dabei...

Das mit der Luxusvilla kann ich ja jetzt schlecht überprüfen...


----------



## JimJuggy (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nu ja, so teuer wird bestimmt nicht aufgeschlagen. Kann ich mir jetzt nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Kaktus (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wird es auch nicht. Jedes Produkt ist gut kallkuliert und jedes Produkt wirft auch einen Gewinn ab. Aber wer glaubt das ein NT das im Verkauf 70€ kostet, eigentlich nur 30€ an Wert hat, weiß von Marktwirtschaft nichts. Gerade im PC Bereich ist alles sehr knapp kalkuliert.


----------



## Strahleman (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, dass neben den Produktionskosten auch weit vorher bei der Entwicklung des Netzteils Geld investiert wird. Dazu kommt Marketing und Werbung, die auch bezahlt werden muss.
Auch wenn man die "Gewinne" sieht, die Online-Shops mit dem Verkauf erzielen. Das sind z.T. Cent-Beträge, da Lagerkosten, Logistik, Personalkosten usw. alles mit eingerechnet werden muss.

Wenn man schnell Kohle machen will mit Computertechnik, dann muss man Kabel, Stecker und Adapter verkaufen


----------



## poiu (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Wenn man schnell Kohle machen will mit Computertechnik, dann muss man Kabel, Stecker und Adapter verkaufen



 du meinst bei eBay irgend ein Crap verkaufen


----------



## JimJuggy (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ok. Soweit ich weiß, bin zwar kein BWLer, aber da ist doch oft mehr als nur ein Händler dazwischen, bevor das NT beim Kunden landet? Ist doch klar, dass die dann alle noch was aufschlagen, was insgesamt nach viel aussieht. Kann man denen nicht verübeln, die haben schließlich auch Familien.

Will jetzt nicht die Industrie in Schutz nehmen, sicher wird da auch getrickst, aber im Gegensatz zu Spekulationen an der Börse haben Produkte einen Wert, der sich am wirklichen Markt orientiert. Immerhin gibt es auch sehr viel Konkurrenz. Früher oder später würde jemand massiv mit dem Preisen runter gehen, wenn da große Puffer wären.


----------



## unterseebotski (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Strahleman schrieb:


> Wenn man schnell Kohle machen will mit Computertechnik, dann muss man Kabel, Stecker und Adapter verkaufen


Ja, so wie Hama, die bei Mediamarkt 1 Firewirekabel für 29,99 verkaufen... 

@poiu: danke für die Liste! Hab ich gleich notiert.


Btw. das Seasonic-NT: billigster Preis 75,- teuerster 107,-
Jetzt sagt bloß noch einer, dass da kein Spielraum wäre.


----------



## Strahleman (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



unterseebotski schrieb:


> Ja, so wie Hama, die bei Mediamarkt 1 Firewirekabel für 29,99 verkaufen...


Unser Dozent sagt uns immer, dass Hama ganz toll ist... kann aber auch daran liegen, dass er dort arbeitet


----------



## Shi (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hat eigentlich die Lötquali irgendeinen besonderen Einfluss auf die allgemeine Qualität? Ich meine, wenn ein Hersteller jetzt deutlich mehr Lötzinn draufhaut und es auch nur grob verteilt (SF), schmälert es dann die Lebenserwartung? Oder ist das nur ein ästhetischer Aspekt?


----------



## Kaktus (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@JimJuggy
Mal eine grobe Auflistung was der Kunde beim Kauf eines Produktes alles zahlen muss.

1. Marktforschung
2. Planung und Entwicklung
3. Prototypen, Testmodelle
4. Tests mit dem Produkt (das ist nicht mal eben so gemacht)
5. Lizenzgebühren für Techniken und anderes
6. Aufstellung der Fertigungsstraße
7. Materialkosten
8. Energie und andere Rohstoffe für die Herstellellung der Bauteile und dessen Fertigung (alles vorangegangene kommt da auch noch mal zusammen)
9. Planung und Design der Verpackung
10. Tests der Verpackung (Passend die gut auf Paletten, Bruchsicherheit, Tests auf Transportschäden u.s.w.)
11. Marketing (Anzeigen, Testsamles, sonstige Werbung)
12. Versandkosten an die jeweiligen Händler
13. Händler verdienen auch was daran

Da fehlen jetzt noch die gesamten Personalkosten und diverse Kleinigkeiten. 

Es ist etwas naiv nur nach den reinen Materialkosten zu gehen. Denn es steckt unheimlich viel hinter einem Produkt. Da fehlen auch kosten für TÜV und diverse Sicherheitszertifikate und und und. Alleine ein Toolingkit für eine Platine kann schnell mal in den 5 stelligen Bereich gehen. Und das ich nicht mehr als eine Maschine darauf einstellen wie sie etwas löten soll. 

Massiv mit den Preisen runter gehen kann man wenn man keinerlei Werbung macht, die Verpackung primitiv gestaltet (iene gute Verpackung kostet sehr viel Geld), auf Zubehör weitestgehend verzichtet und in wirklich großen Massen herstellt. So das eine geringe Marge, welche die vorgestreckten Kosten für das Aufgelistete auch abdeckt plus Gewinn, sich rentiert. 

Der Retailmarkt ist zudem ein Markt der nur geringe Stückzahlen hervorbringt. Ein Hersteller verdient in der Regel mehr wenn er ein billiges Produkt in den OEM Bereich schickt als wenn er ein tolles Produkt für Leute wie euch/uns herstellt. Oder was glaubst du warum LC mit am meisten NTs verkauft, weit vor einer Firma wie Enermax und Co? Da macht es eben die Masse und man verdient damit sogar besser.


----------



## Compucase (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Kaktus
Da spricht mir einer aus der Seele. Du arbeitest nicht zufällig für einen IT-Hersteller? 

In deiner "Kalkulation" fehlt noch ein wichtiger Punkt - Rücklagen für die Reklamationsrate zu kalkulieren und einzurechnen. Und das ist ein ganz wichtiger Punkt. Setzt man es zu niedrig an, könnte man nach Jahren durch zu hohe Rücklaufquoten in den roten Bereich rutschen. Setzt man es am Anfang zu hoch an, verteuert es das Produkt unnötig und man bringt sich um eine bessere Marktpositionierung -> ergo verkauft man etwas weniger, daher ist es auch ein Verlust. Diese Rücklagen zu kalkulieren ist ein Drahtseilakt.


----------



## poiu (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> In deiner "Kalkulation" fehlt noch ein wichtiger Punkt - Rücklagen für die Reklamationsrate zu kalkulieren und einzurechnen.



was mit am schwersten ist, vor allem bei neuen Produkten, manchmal hängt von solchen Entscheidungen die Zukunft der Betriebes ab, sind ja nicht alle IBM, Microssorf & Intel 

Warum glaubt ihr das es so viele Chinesische Eintagsfliegen Firmen gibt!


----------



## Core #1 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hall miteinander, ich hoffe ich störe nicht 

ich hätte mal eine frage zum be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W, in der hoffnung ihr habt es schon mal begutachtet. 


			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Maßen von 150 x 86 x 150 Millimetern ist das Be quiet Straight Power E8 580W eher kompakt.



auf der seite von be quiet und z.b. bei case king steht aber die übliche größe 150 x 86 x 160.

das NT wäre aufgrund seiner geringeren größe für mein mini-tx gehäuse (Lian Li PC-Q08B) sehr interessant. 
gibt es etwa verschiedene modelle/größen, oder hat sich da jmd. verschrieben? 

danke


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Auf der BQ! Seite steht es richtig ... und kompakt fand ich das E8 CM 580W jetzt nicht wirklich, ich habs mir kürzlich angeschaut ... tatsächlich ist es sogar ein bisschen größer als vergleichbare Modelle


----------



## Philipus II (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Strahleman schrieb:


> Wenn man schnell Kohle machen will mit Computertechnik, dann muss man Kabel, Stecker und Adapter verkaufen


Das stimmt so auch nicht.
In den Onlineshops sind die Preise für Kleinteile auch schon seit langem auf einem sehr vernünftigen Niveau angekommen.
Natürlich verlangen die lokalen Händler oft Mondpreise. Dafür benötigt man aber auch einen erstklassigen Standort, d.h. ein Regal im Elektronikmarkt.
Die Elektronikmärkte machen halt eine Mischkalkulation, und beim Kleinkram werden dann extrem hohe Spannen aufgeschlagen.

Ihr habt in der Kalkulation übrigens noch einen Punkt vergessen:
Vom Endkundenpreis von 90€ geht auch noch 19% Umsatzsteuer weg. Etwa 14,50€ gehen an Vater Stat...

Wer glaubt, dass mit dem Vertrieb oder dem Import von Netzteilen s viel Geld verdient ist, kann gern in den Markt einsteigen. Wir Kunden hätten sicher nichts dagegen.

Natürlich verdienen die Netzteilhersteller gutes Geld. Ich hab mal 3 Minuten gesucht und Zahlen rausgesucht.
Listan hat 2009 immerhin 599 TEUR Überschuss erwirtschaftet. Bezogen auf einen Kapitaleinsatz von 5.086.510,03 ist das für das Krisenjahr 2009 sogar ganz gut 2008 war etwas besser.
Trotzdem ist das kein leicht verdientes Geld.

Man könnte jetzt auch ausrechnen, wie viel etwa an Rückstellungen eingestellt wurde für Defekte. Dazu müsste ich aber jetzt rumrechnen und auch ein bisl interpretieren. Wens interessiert kann sich den Abschluss ja selber anschaun.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Auf der BQ! Seite steht es richtig ... und kompakt fand ich das E8 CM 580W jetzt nicht wirklich, ich habs mir kürzlich angeschaut ... tatsächlich ist es sogar ein bisschen größer als vergleichbare Modelle



Kompakt ist BeQuiet wirklich nicht, wenn ich mir das Dark Power P9 angucke, das ist jetzt hab. Ist schon ein riesen Teil.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das waren die nie, auch mein älters Dark Power P7 hat überlange.


----------



## Kaktus (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Compucase
In naher Zukunft werde ich für einen Hersteller ein bisschen was machen. Warum, sucht ihr noch jemanden?  Aber ansonsten komme ich nicht aus der IT-Branche. Allerdings muss man ja eigentlich nur ein bisschen logisch nachdenken um das zusammen zu bekommen. Und mit 32 bin ich auch kein Jungspund mehr der auch hier und da schon tieferen Einblick in die Materie Marktwirtschaft, Marketing u.s.w., bekommen hat. 

Aber stimmt, Rücklagen hatte ich wirklich vergessen.  Auch vergessen habe ich den benötigten finanziellen Überschuss einzurechnen damit neue Produkte überhaupt Entwickelt werden können.


----------



## Strahleman (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, hat sie. Zu wenig Lötzinn und die Bauteile könnten sich lösen. Zu viel Lötzinn und der spezifische Widerstand erhöht sich und es entsteht unnötige Verlustleistung.


----------



## poiu (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

die Rev 2. der CX schaffen nun auch 80+ Standard 

Ecos Plug Load Solutions


----------



## Compucase (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Kaktus
Diese "Diskussion" hatten wir beide doch schon bei Planet3DNow! wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Nachgedacht Ja, Umsetzung momentan Nein.


----------



## Kaktus (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Stimmt.... ich hatte gedacht das es da schon etwas konkreteres zu berichten gibt. Sorry, aber ich lese und quatsche derart viel das ich das eine oder andere Gespräch nicht mehr zuordnen kann. 

Wie sieht es bei euch mit SFX NTs aus? Der Markt ist noch recht klein und die Auswahl gering. Aber das hatte ich dich auch schon bei uns gefragt, oder?


----------



## Compucase (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hatten wir auch bereits 
SFX macht HEC so gesehen gar nichts. Wir haben genug zu tun und durch SFX Netzteile werden wir weder unseren Umsatz noch den Rohgewinn großartig erhöhen können. Warum also diesen Schritt machen?
TFX-Netzteile sind schon interessanter, die COUGAR Variante des HEC 300FB Compucase HEC-300FB-2RK 300W TFX12V 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland ist aber auch erst einmal gestrichen. Wir denken das die HEC-Variante reicht. Ist halt nicht schön lackiert aber trotzdem leistungsfähig und mit dem Bronze Siegel auch sehr effizient.
TFX deshalb weil Desktop Gehäuse mit TFX Netzteil weltweit immer noch gefragt sind.


----------



## Kaktus (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ach Mensch... alle Themen durch... und nichts Neues das mir einfällt. 

Und leider geht es immer nur ums liebe Geld. Kann ich verstehen, aber ich denke das SFX, langfristig (was ich dir ja auch schon gesagt hatte), Fuß fassen würde wenn einige Hersteller (auch auf Gehäuse bezogen) mitziehen würden. 

Aber gut.... Thema durch.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Kaktus ich habe mal @Erzbaron gefragt wegen den modularen Steckern vielleicht weiß er welches NT das war. Bin mir nämlich sicher das es das schon mal gab. Mal gespannt was er antwortet.


----------



## Kaktus (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich bin mir sicher das es das mal gab. Ich weiß nur nicht mehr genau von wem und welche NTs. Aber das ist auch schon eine Weile her.


----------



## Erzbaron (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich antworte mal direkt hier im Thread ... 

Ich hab eure Diskussion mitgelesen und überleg auch schon die ganze Zeit was für ein Netzteil das war  ... gegeben hats sowas auf jeden Fall schon mal ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher das es Tagan war, vielleicht so vor 3 oder 4 Jahren. Google spuckt leider auch nix aus.


----------



## Strahleman (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Kaktus: Ich denke, bis SFX-Netzteile (TFX-Netzteile finde ich hier schon fast zu groß) wirklich interessant werden, müssen vor allem die anderen Hardware-Hersteller den ersten Schritt machen. Im Moment ist aktuelle Hardware noch so groß, dass es sich nicht lohnt, Netzteile kleiner zu dimensionieren. Bis sich µATX Mainboards und low-profile PCI-E (Grafik-)Karten durchsetzen, sehe ich auch keinen Sinn, unnötig Kosten in die Entwicklung Miniaturnetzteilen zu stecken. Für die wirklich kleinen Atom oder Ion Rechner gibt es ja ausreichend leistungsstarke externe Netzteile.

Was passier, wenn man versucht einen neuen Netzteilstandard aufzuzwängen, hat man ja vor zwei Jahren gesehen. Da hat Antec ja - meiner Meinung nach - mit dem CP-850 ziemlich gefloppt. Ich zumindest habe noch kein Gehäuse (außer von Antec) gesehen, wo das Monstrum reinpasst.


----------



## Erzbaron (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Strahleman schrieb:


> Da hat Antec ja - meiner Meinung nach - mit dem CP-850 ziemlich gefloppt. Ich zumindest habe noch kein Gehäuse (außer von Antec) gesehen, wo das Monstrum reinpasst.


 
Antec hat das CP 850 allerdings auch so beworben das es nur ins 1200 sowie in die P183/193 passt ... und rein von der Sache her, ein brauchbares Netzteil mit 850W für einen echt guten (aktuellen) Kurs ... betriebswirtschaftlich wars sicherlich ein Flopp, aber dennoch eine interessante Entwicklung ... aber nur wenn sich alle gemeinsam auf einen neuen Standard einigen ... aber das muss von einem "Riesen" ala Intel angestoßen werden ... wobei das auch nicht immer klappt (BTX lässt grüßen)

BTW Simon, hast du ne Ahnung bei welches Netzteil die PATA und SATA Stecker modular waren? Ich bekomm schon Kopfschmerzen von grübeln


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also ich hab mal ein wenig gegrübelt kann es sein das es ein Tagan pipe Rock von ca. 2007 war???


----------



## poiu (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja es war ein Tagan und ich denke es war auch ein Piperock, aber welches Oo

sowusste ich es doch  


http://www.pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=26793

http://www.pc-experience.de/Bilder-Reviews/Maxpoint22/tagan.14.jpg


----------



## Kaktus (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Genau so etwas bei guten Netzteilen fehlt mir persönlich. Dafür würde ich auch einen Aufpreis zahlen und wäre mir wichtiger als das letzte Quäntchen Effizienz. Lieber Bronze damit als Gold ohne. Außer mein Rechner läuft 24/7 Vollast.

@poiu
Mein System läuft wieder. WLP auf dem Sockel... wie auch immer das hin kam, keine Ahnung. Hab die CPU seid 8 Monaten nicht mehr abgenommen und die WLP war unter der CPU


----------



## poiu (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das mit der WLP ist fast schon Kunststück


----------



## Strahleman (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich könnte hiermit als Vorschlag dienen: Netzteilserie für Poweruser von Tagan - 23.11.2007 - ComputerBase Das waren aber eher Adapter als richtige Stecker. Aber es geht in die Richtung wie es sich Kaktus wünscht  Fand diesen Schritt damals echt gut, da ja Molex so gut wie ausgestorben ist in aktuellen Systemen.

@Erzbaron: Ich habe da extra auf der CeBIT nachgefragt, wo das CP-850 denn rein soll. Und da wurde mir gesagt, dass "vorerst" nur kompatible Gehäuse von Antec auf den Markt kommen, die anderen Gehäusehersteller aber bestimmt nachziehen werden. Daher meinte ich, dass es nen Blindgänger war, da genau das nicht geschehen ist. Technisch habe ich da auch keine Bedenken (habe das Teil hier, kann es gerne mal aufmachen und ein paar Fotos schiessen, wenn es euch interessiert).

€: Hm, sollte erstmal alle Antworten lesen, poiu hat's ja auch scho gepostet


----------



## Erzbaron (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also mich würden Bilder der CP 850W auf jeden Fall mal interessieren ... 

Naja, aber das andere Hersteller nachziehen war wohl mehr wunschdenken als eine logische Konsequenz, da haste schon recht ... dennoch ein durchaus interessantes Netzteil und der Ansatz ist auch garnicht so verkehrt ... aber poste doch mal Bilder


----------



## Strahleman (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So, habe einfach mal schnell ein paar Sachen abgeknipst. Finde die Verarbeitung sehr gut, da es schon etwas betagter ist, halt leider nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand der Technik. Aber auch im CP wurde die Eingangsfilterung auf eine eigene, große Platine verlötet. Ist ja jetzt bei den HCP ähnlich...
Wenn ihr noch was spezielles sehen wollt, einfach rufen. Hab jetzt einfach ein wenig abgelichtet ohne großartig irgendwas in Szene setzen zu wollen


----------



## Frosdedje (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So, jetzt sind das Fractal Design Tesla 450W und Integra 400W angekommen und als 
Vorgeschmack auf das nächste Usertest hier mal ein kleines Foto von den beiden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besonders das Tesla 450W sieht mit 
seinen Schwarz-Weiß Kontrast super aus.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Fractal sagt mir gar nichts. Wer stellt die denn her?


----------



## Strahleman (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Frosdedje: Hast du die direkt von Fracal? Ich habe erst gestern ne Mail bekommen, dass sie im Moment keine Samples verschicken, da die Serien anscheinend zu uninteressant sind für Tests (wohl zu alt ).


----------



## Philipus II (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Irgendwie wirst du gemobbt


----------



## poiu (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Philipus II  

frosdedje hat die Samples ja  nicht von Fractal direkt


----------



## Frosdedje (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> frosdedje hat die Samples ja  nicht von Fractal direkt


Und der Kandidat hat 99 Punkte gewonnen.

Und übrigends mal was Lustiges bei JonnyGURU :
XFX Core Edition 650W & 750W Pro Review

Edit:
@Strahleman:
Ich habe halt die besseren Kontakte und kann damit 
fast jedes Sample beziehen.


----------



## poiu (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

De Abo Prämie ist doch mal endlich was 

PC Games Hardware DVD 2-Jahresabo + be quiet Straight Power E8 (400 Watt Netzteil) - Leser werben Leser (2 Jahre) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PCGH


----------



## kero81 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Moin Moin,
ich hab da mal ein Problemchen!  
Ich suche ein Netzteil für folgende Komponenten:

Asus M4A 88T-M
Phenom II X3 720
4Gb Value Ram 1333Mhz
2 140er Fractal Lüfter
2 120er Fractal Lüfter
1 Enermax Cluster
1 DVD LW

Eine Sound.- bzw. Graka (9800GT) ist bis jetzt nicht geplant, jedoch möchte ich genug Reserven haben falls doch was einzug hält. Eigentlich sollten 500W dicke reichen, so viel ist mir klar. 
Nur bin ich mir bei der Wahl nicht ganz schlüssig und möchte mal eure Meinung zu meinen Favoriten hören.

Als da wären:

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Stromversorgung - Netzteile - ab 500 Watt - Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Stromversorgung - Netzteile - ab 500 Watt - Sharkoon SHA550-12EUP

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Stromversorgung - Netzteile - ab 500 Watt - OCZ StealthXStream 2 500W

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Stromversorgung - Netzteile - ab 500 Watt - OCZ ModXStream Pro 500W

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Stromversorgung - Netzteile - unter 500 Watt - Cougar A400/R 400W

Persönlich tendiere ich stark zum Cougar. Bitte lasst das jetzt nicht in Fanboy Diskussionen ausarten, darauf habe ich jeztzt echt kein Bock. Mir geht es darum ein leises, effizientes Netzteil zu bekommen-

Gruß
-Kero-

P.s. OC ist nicht geplant...


----------



## thom_cat (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

also sofern du keine high-end karte planst, ist das cougar eine sehr gute wahl.

wenn es leise und effizient sein soll, dann schau dir das mal an:
be quiet! Straight Power E8 400W
wirklich extrem leise und effizienz im silber bereich.


----------



## poiu (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja das E8 wenn es leise sein soll, das günstigere  A400 ist auch okay.

solange du in der Verbauchsklasse bleibst reichen 400W

das 520W Antec solltest du nur nehmen wenn du stärker aufrüsten willst min alla GTX 470 / HD6950....+ CPU


----------



## AeroX (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Schließe mich da auch an: 
Ein 400w netzteil reicht. Könnteste du das Cougar nehmen! 

mfg


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So habe mir heut Morgen das Cougar GX 800Watt Netzteil gekauft da mein ales Dark Power 450Watt einfach nicht mehr genug Saft für meine neu GTX580 hatte. Ich mein das Teil war schon recht teuer aber man bekommt auch neueste Technik geboten von DC-DC bis hin zu 80+ Gold 93% Effektivität. Was mich allerdings enttäuscht hat ist das KM das war bei meinem alten P7 um einiges besser! Auch die Dokumentation/Gebrauchsanweisung ist beim Cougar etwas lieblos geraten. Die Kabelbinder sind allerdings der absolute Hit! Sonst konnte ich bis jetzt noch keine großen Erfahrungen mit dem NT machen, mal gespannt die Tage ob sich was an der Übertaktbarkeit von meiner Graka oder CPU was verbessert hat. Laut Everest ist auf jedenfalls die 12V Leitung stabiler und sinkt nicht mehr unter das Limit was mit dem P7 manchmal der Fall war.


----------



## Compucase (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Junge, Junge, du hast mir mit deinem Thread vielleicht einen Schrecken eingejagt...freut mich zu hören das Du der DAU bist (sorry, aber der musste jetzt dafür sein... ) und das Netzteil in Ordnung ist.
Was gefällt Dir denn am KM nicht? Und nichts gegen die Anleitung, die hab ich persönlich geschrieben


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also zur Anleitung, sie ist halt sehr dürftig, beschränkt sich auf das wesentliche. Bei meinem alten be quiet gabs ein fettes Buch mit über 100 Seiten dazu. Da war alles genau aufgelistet von Spannungskurven und Effizienz, sogar der Lüfter war genau erklärt. 

In solchen Sache bin ich fetischist, ich lese sogar alles was auf dem Karton steht! 

Das KM ist beim CPU Stecker zum Beispiel zu umständlich da hängen noch 1x8Pin, 2x4Pin und glaub noch 1x4 Pin dran, das liegt jetzt alles mit im Gehäuse, das ist eigentlich nicht der Sinn eines KM. Beim be quiet war alles extra, 4 Pin ein Kabel 6 Pin ein Kabel u.s.w. Zweitens hängt das alles samt 2x 8Pin PCIe Stecker noch am Netzteil was es beim Einbau etwas unhandlicher macht.

Die Optik ist allerdings der Hammer muss ich schon sagen. Die Lautstärke kann man gar nicht als solche bezeichnen denn man hört nichts selbst unter Last, GTX580, i5 760 beides stark übertaktet. Das liegt wohl an dem 140mm Lüfter und an den recht hochwertigen Bauteilen die kaum Wärme erzeugen. Im Großen und Ganzen muss ich sagen das es ein sehr hochwertiges NT ist und sich biss jetzt keine großen Schwächen leistet aber zum perfekten NT fehlt doch noch ein Stück.


----------



## Hübie (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also ich hab das CM 700 und bin ebenfalls stark begeistert. Hatte noch nie ein so gut verarbeitetes NT zuvor gehabt, das exakt 12.000 Volt ausgibt und selbst unter Last leise ist.
Gute Arbeit. Das Handbuch ist aber in der Tat recht dürftig. Ich mein: Klar Otto-Normal-Spieler interessierts nicht was drin ist und was nicht, aber es gibt Menschen die sich gerne bilden.

Mir wurde x mal gesagt, dass 700W zuviel seien, aber wenn ich Faktoren wie Leistungsverminderung über 2 Jahre hinweg und Übertaktung einkalkuliere erscheint mir ein 700W NT doch im optimalen Wirkungsbereich bei meinem System zu arbeiten. Ich muss mal meinen Energieverbrauchsmesser heraussuchen. Dann weiß ich mehr.

bye Hübie


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also ich habe das NT ja auch mit dem Wissen gekauft das es total überdimensioniert ist. Ich habe jetzt bei dem Cougar GX 800Watt alleine 792Watt auf der so wichtigen 12V Leitung, was mehr als ausreichend ist und darum ging es mir. Ich kann jetzt eine NV 470 als PhysX Karte dazu stecken ohne mir Gedanken machen zu müssen. Auch muss ich jetzt das Cougar nicht am Rande seiner Leistungsfähigkeit betreiben was der Lebensdauer nur zuträglich sein kann. Ich meine hier wird immer empfohlen maß zu halten, "500 Watt reichen" und ähnlich Sätze liest man hier immer, auch von mir. Im normal Fall stimmt es auch aber wenn man sehr viel mit Hardware zu tun hat und sehr oft tauscht dann macht ein ausreichend starkes Netzteil absolut Sinn. Wenn ich mir jetzt so die Netzteile von @Erzbaron oder poiu, Quanti, anschaue bin ich nicht der einzige der so denkt und damit in bester Gesellschaft.

edit: @Compucase bei mir waren nur drei Kabelbinder dabei und  nicht vier wie es sein sollte, dabei stehe ich auf die Teile von euch total. So ist halt das Leben eben!!!


----------



## Erzbaron (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Man muss den Verwendungszweck sehen ... ein normaler Gamer der vielleicht alle 12 - 18 Monate seine GPU gegen ein neues Modell tauscht und nie mehr wie eine GPU haben willst ist mit einem guten 500W NT verdammt gut bedient ... ein User der sowieso immer Mainstream kauft kann auch mit einem guten 400W NT lange Freude haben ... 

Ich persönlich habe das HCP 750W aus dem ganz einfachen Grund weils kein kleineres gibt  ich aber auf jeden Fall ein Delta haben wollte (wenns schon High End Retail Modelle von Delta gibt will ich die auch haben ^^) wobei mir das 1200er subjektiv auch sehr gut gefällt und der Verbrauch im Idle auch nicht soooo dramatisch höher ist ... habs aber auch noch nicht ganz ausführlich getestet sondern einfach mal aufs Messgerät geschielt


----------



## poiu (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> bei mir waren nur drei Kabelbinder dabei und nicht vier wie es sein sollte, dabei stehe ich auf die Teile von euch total. So ist halt das Leben eben!!!



waren bei dir nicht die abnehmbaren kabel mit dem vierten gebunden?



> Wenn ich mir jetzt so die Netzteile von @Erzbaron oder poiu, Quanti, anschaue bin ich nicht der einzige der so denkt und damit in bester Gesellschaft.



ja wir halten uns selbst nicht an unsere Vorschläge XD hat bei jedem andere Gründe, wechselnde Hardware, man will das Beste ....


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja die Kabel zum abnehmen hatten ein Kabelbinder die noch am NT dran sind hatten eins und eins lag in der Schachtel des Kaltgerätesteckers dabei, also drei. Ist aber halb so wild, @Comupcase wollte sich gleich darum kümmern was ich ja rührend finde aber eigentlich nicht nötig ist.


----------



## poiu (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

da hast du wohl echt pech gehabt  

ih bin auch Fan von denn Cougar Klettbinder, wirklich sehr gut, dem Seasonic das ich hier hab, liegen zwar auch welche bei sind aber im Vergleich dazu sehr kurz

Oh man ich muss mir nee neue Cam besorgen  aber selbst schuld wer macht schon Fotos mit einer Videokamera XD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da warst du aber ganz schön blau als du das Bild gemacht hast!!! Sorry für den Kalauer aber der musste sein!


----------



## poiu (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

sieht man doch schon am Avatar


----------



## unterseebotski (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> sieht man doch schon am Avatar


Einfach den Weißabgleich korrekt einstellen, dann klappt die digitale Fotografie... 

PS: habs mal quick and dirty korrigiert...


----------



## Frosdedje (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Habe mal eine ganz nette Usernews geschrieben, 
diesmal von einen neuen Super Flower-Netzteil :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...ng-reihe-im-handel-gesichtet.html#post2684744


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich bekomme aber immer noch "Plag" wenn ich was von der Super Blume höre, wobei ich aber zu geben muss das die Technischen Details erst mal gar nicht schlecht klinge. Nach dem Achtungserfolg von der Golden Green Serie scheinen sie jetzt doch nach legen zu wollen. Na mal abwarten.


----------



## Biosflash (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da bin ich aber mal gespannt, wann man die tatsächlich kaufen kann und zu welchem Preis .
Wobei dieser Superflower-typisch gar nicht mal so hoch liegen könnte. Abgesehen von der 1-2% höheren Effizienz bezweifle ich, dass das Superflower besser als die Gold-Netzteile der Konkurrenz ist.

Seit heute sind auch die ersten FSP Aurum bei geizhals gelistet.


----------



## unterseebotski (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Warum eigentlich fliegt meine Sicherung (in der Wohnung) raus, wenn ich am NT des PCs den Hauptschalter einschalte? (BeQuiet Straight Power CM E7 580W) Nach 2-3 Anläufen, die Sicherung wieder reinzumachen, bleibt sie drin und man kann den PC einschalten.
Mit meinem alten NT ist das btw. nie passiert.

Und vielleicht noch ne Noob-Frage: bringt es überhaupt was, den Hauptschalter auszumachen um Standby-Strom zu sparen? Oder muss man den Stecker des NTs komplett ziehen?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo unterseebotski

Im Laufe der Zeit haben sich die Anforderungen an die Elektrik deines Hauses stark gewandelt, so dass es durchaus sein kann, dass die Sicherung bei der Verwendung moderner Komponenten auslöst. Auch altern die Sicherungsautomaten im Laufe der Zeit, was dazu führt, dass sie früher auslösen.

In diesem Falle solltest du dich an eine Elektrofachkraft wenden (nach Rücksprache mit dem Vermieter).


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Stefan weißt du wie hoch der Einschaltstrom bei dem E7 580Watt ist? Normal dürfte der aber nicht zu hoch sein, erst ab Netzteilen mit 800Watt kann es da zu kritischen Grenze kommen, besonders im Altbau.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo hulkhardy1

Das hängt ganz stark von den genauen Umständen ab. Zum Beispiel, wie viele Geräte an dem Stromkreis hängen, wie lang die Kabel sind und was alles zusammen mit dem PC eingeschaltet wird.

Auch der Auslösepunkt des verbauten Automaten ist hier entscheidend. Dieser kann nämlich auch sehr stark zwischen 2 vermeintlich gleichen Typen variieren.
Den Auslösezeitpunkt einer Sicherung kann nur eine Elektrofachkraft überprüfen.


----------



## unterseebotski (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aha.
Naja, die Elektrik hier ist eh ...altbaumäßig.
Haben hier z.B. keinen extra Schutzleiter (das grüngelbe Kabel) in den Steckdosen, sondern den muss man an das blaue Kabel anschließen. 
Der Staubsauger haut die Sicherung beim Anschalten auch manchmal raus.
Dass Sicherungen im Alter zu früh kommen, wusste ich gar nicht.

Jetzt noch zu der anderen Frage:
Bringt es was, den Hauptschalter am NT auszumachen um Standby-Strom zu sparen oder muss man den Stecker vom NT ganz rausmachen, um Strom zu sparen?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das hängt von dem restlichen PC System ab.
Wenn du nur EuP fähige Komponenten einsetzt und dieser Modus auch aktiv ist, bringt es nicht sehr viel.


----------



## Erzbaron (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



unterseebotski schrieb:


> Dass Sicherungen im Alter zu früh kommen, wusste ich gar nicht.





Ist genau andersrum als bei Menschen


----------



## unterseebotski (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Das hängt von dem restlichen PC System ab.
> Wenn du nur EuP fähige Komponenten einsetzt und dieser Modus auch aktiv ist, bringt es nicht sehr viel.



Meinst Du das?
Heißt also, dass die meisten Geräte keinen Strom verbrauchen, wenn sie aus sind?
Wie müsste das BIOS im Mainboard denn eingestellt sein, dass der PC keinen Strom im Standby verbraucht?
Wär nämlich schon gut, das NT dann an zu lassen, weil dann fliegt mir die Sicherung nicht mehr raus und ich muss nicht jedes mal in den Keller flitzen...


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo

Ja, genau das meinte ich. Sofern dein Board diese Funktion unterstützt, findest du im BIOS eine Option, die mit EuP oder ErP bezeichnet ist. Genaueres kannst du deinem Handbuch entnehmen.

Allerdings unterstützen auch nur sehr neue Boards diese Richtlinie.


----------



## Hübie (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mir ist gerade mal aufgefallen, dass bei Cougar offensichtlich nicht daran gedacht wurde, wie moderne Gehäuse konzipiert sind.
Die Kabelstränge bzw. da wo die Stecker abgegriffen werden sind zu kurz und/oder die Stecker müssen gedreht werden...
Ich habe übrigens das HAF X von Coolermaster.

Werde mal Fotos machen.
Edit: Bitte sehr
Die SATA-Stromkabel sind jeweils gedreht. Anders lässt es sich nicht realisieren.

http://www.bilderhoster.net/img.php?id=xnzgmb43.jpg

Und den DVD-Brenner musste ich tiefer setzen damits passt.

http://www.bilderhoster.net/img.php?id=kdhys1sb.jpg


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Öhm, ich habe das Antec1200 und das Cougar GX800 und kann dies bezüglich nicht klagen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Hübie schrieb:


> Edit: Bitte sehr
> Die SATA-Stromkabel sind jeweils gedreht. Anders lässt es sich nicht realisieren.



Das kenne ich auch, leider nicht schön, aber teilweise gehts nicht anders, je nach Beschaffenheit des Gehäuses.


----------



## Hübie (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es geht ja auch ums Gehäuse in Kombination des NTs


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eben, ist bei mir auch so, aber das liegt daran, dass ich das NT umgedreht habe und es daher "falsch rum" liegt, daher sind auch die Kabel umgedreht eingesteckt.
Würde es richtig rum liegen, wären die Strippen nicht "verdreht".


----------



## Hübie (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es gibt mittlerweile aber schon genug Gehäuse in denen das NT unten und somit umgedreht ist. Gerade in oberen Sektionen des Gamer Marktes kommt es häufiger vor das ein HAF X oder RV02 zum Beispiel verwendet werden...

Wie groß wäre der Aufwand 2 Varianten anzubieten?

LG Hübie


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nein, mit umgedreht meine ich, dass ich es unten umdrehen musste, also der Lüfter saugt die Luft nicht von unten an, sondern vom Gehäuseinneren.
Der Schriftzug ist falsch rum und das KM auf der falschen Seite, daher sind auch die Sata Strippen falsch rum angeschlossen und das trägt sich bis zu den Laufwerken/Festplatten hin.


----------



## omgfck12 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So, um nich unnötig einen euen Thread aufzumachen, welches Netzteil ist denn im Bereich 500-600W zu empfehlen? Im moment muss es die Hardware aus der Signatur befeuern, soll aber auch im Nächsten PC mit Ivy Bridge oder Bulldozer weiterverwendet werden, deshalb auch von 500-600W. Außerdem sollte es zumindest Teilmodular sein.

Wer bietet denn die meiste Qualität und Effizienz zum günstigen Preis? 

Meine Kandidaten: 

Antec TruePower New TP-550, 550W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 600W ATX 2.3 (RS-600-80GA-D3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

be quiet! Dark Power Pro P9 550W ATX 2.3 (P9-550W/BN172) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Am liebsten wären mir die letzten beiden, also das Dark Power Pro P9 oder das Silent Pro Gold, weil die ja 80+ Gold haben. Was meint ihr, sind diese zu empfehlen, vielleicht aus eigener Erfahrung oder habt ihr ganz andere Kandidaten. Effizienz ist mittlerweile sehr wichtig bei mir, damit ich kein extra Stromgeld an meine Eltern zahlen muss..


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das be quiet Dark Power ist sehr gut, leise und hat ein super KM. Alternative muss man noch das Cougar GX nennen was wohl momentan mit dem EnermaxModu 87+ das beste Netzteil auf dem Markt ist.HEC/COMPUCASE Cougar G 600 (GX600/R) - GX-Serie - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de


----------



## omgfck12 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

An das hab ich auch schon gedacht, lohen sich die 16€ Aufpreis zum Silent pro Gold bzw. 10 zum Dark Power pro? Wieviele Jahre Ganrantie gibt Cougar auf seine Netzteile?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei Cougar bekommst du auf die SX und die GX Serie 5 Jahre Garantie. Man sollte auch noch erwähnen das, das be quiet P9 das beste KM hat und das Antec das schlechteste KM.


----------



## omgfck12 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich denke, das Antec fällt raus, es wäre eben eine günstige Alternative gewesen, aber der Wirkungsgrad gefällt mir nicht. Die 5 Jahre Sprechen schon einmal für das GX 600. Wieviel schlechter findest du persönlich das Kabelmanagement des Cougar im vergleich zum P9? Kannst du mir kurz erklären was "schlechtes" und "gutes" Kabelmanagement für dich ist?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dazu gehören die Stecker, die Ummantelung, die Kabellänge, welche Kabel abnehmbar sind. Wo man die abgenommen Kabel aufbewahren kann. Und natürlich auch, wie sinnvoll die einzelnen Kabeln besetzt sind.
Was nützt ein Kabel, das nur 3 Sata Stecker hat, wenn man vier braucht?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei be quiet hast du zum Beispiel noch extra Lüfter Anschlüsse am Netzteil und die Aufteilung der einzelnen Stecker ist sehr gut gelöst. Beispiel beim CougarGX hängt außer dem 8Pin CPU Stecker noch der 2x4Pin und noch ein 1x4Pin Stecker mit dran, beim Dark Power ist alles getrennt. Das Cougar bleibt kühler unter Last das Dark Power ist dafür etwas leiser. Die besseren Kondensatoren hat wohl teilweise das Cougar auch die Effizienz ist minimal besser beim GX und die Garantie ist länger. Damit weißt Cougar darauf  hin das sie hoch qualifizierte Bauteile verwendet haben. Ich weiß schwere Entscheidung musst du halt für dich ausmachen was dir am wichtigsten an einem Netzteil ist.


----------



## omgfck12 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Im vergleich zwischen den P9 und dem GX 600 heißt das, dass man beim P9 jedes einzelne Sata Kabel abnehmen kann und beim GX 600 an einem Strang eben 4 x Sata hängt? (also vom Sinn her)

Darauf kann ich getrost verzichten, dem Review von D!str(+)yer nach reichen mir die Variationen des GX600. Im moment brauch ich nur Mainboard, 4 Pin CPU, Sata, DVD und 6 Pin PCI-E und einen Molex für meine H50. Lüfter schließe ich auch nicht am Netzteil an, sondern am Mainboard und lasse sie über Speedfan regeln, ich denke es wird das GX 600. Man soll sich beim Netzteilkauf eben nicht Lumpen lassen, sagt man ja so gerne, und wenn es mit den Enermax 87+ auf einer Ebene steht und dafür noch ein Ticken billiger ist, ist es so gut wie gekauft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist nicht richtig, auch beim BeQuiet hängen mehrere Sata Stecker an einem Strang, aber die Stränge sind flexibel, was ich gut finde, wenn du 3 Sata und ein Pata brauchst, gibts ein Kabel, das das bietet und wenn du 6 Sata und kein Pata brauchst, findest du auch einen Strang, der das bietet.
Das ist sehr durchdacht und großartig, dazu noch die überragende Qualität der Kabel. Sehr biegsam, trotzdem fest, sehr gut gesleevt, tolle Stecker. Perfekt eben.


----------



## omgfck12 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Heißt das, es liegen einfach mehr Kabel-kombinationen beim P9 bei, als beim GX 600? Meine einzige Sorge ist nur noch der Lüfter. Die Silent wings haben ja keine HDB-Lagerung, wie lange ist denn die Lebensdauer des Lüfters? Bei meinem jetzigen NT ist nämlich das Lager defekt. Würde ein PC Laden um die Ecke den Lüfter bei Defekt nach Garantie austauschen oder ist denen das zu Heikel?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das CougarGX ist so gar noch besser als das Enermax. Man kann momentan wohl sagen das Cougar der GX Serie auf Platz eins ist, EnermaxModu87+ auf Platz zwei, Platz drei Dark Power P9 und ganz knapp dahinter oder auf gleicher Höhe Seasonic mit der X Serie. Also ich muss sagen da ich vorher ein Dark Power P7 hatt hab ich das sehr gut KM beim Cougar am Anfang vermisst aber nach kurzer Zeit weißt du die Vorzüge des CougarGX zu schätzen!


----------



## omgfck12 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na gut, wenn dem so ist, nehme ich das Cougar, die Sache mit dem KM beim P9 ist zwar ganz nett, aber ich hatte noch nie ein NT mit KM, deshalb werde ich den Unterschied wahrscheinlich nicht einmal bemerken. Außerdem hat mein jetziges Gehäuse nur ein 80mm Lüfter im Heck, und die Hd 5770 im Eigendesign befördert ihre Abluft auch nicht gerade gut nach außen, da wäre das Cougar doch wegen seines 140mm Lüfters die bessere Wahl, oder? 

Stark genug für Bulldozer/Ivy mit einer Graka vom schlage GTX 570 sollten ja beide sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Natürlich, mit jedem aktuellen Netzteil der 600 Watt klasse kannst du alle kommenden CPUs und Grakas betreiben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jep dafür würde auch das Antec reichen oder ein Arctic Fusion 550Watt für 39€! Ja die Luftvordermenge ist beim Cougar höher aber dafür auch lauter als beim P9, wobei Laut natürlich relative ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Tja, Cougar eben, der Lüfter wird auslastungsbedingt geregelt. 
Mein Dark Power ist immer leise, auch wenn es von zwei Grafikkarten gequält wird und dann wird es noch nicht mal wärmer als im Idle. Schon sehr geil, das Teil.


----------



## omgfck12 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja.. das lauteste Teil zu Zeit ist sowieso mein 120mm - Powerlüfter, den die Jungs von Fujitsu-Siemens (Hätte ich mich bloß informiert, nie wieder ein Fertig PC!) damals in das Seitenteil eingebaut haben und jetzt via Speedfan geregelt die Luft in der Front hineindrückt. 

Vielen Dank Jungs, ihr habt mir sehr geholfen und den Eindruck des Forums mal wieder bestätigt, echt ein spitzen Forum mit Leuten, die Ahnung von der Materie haben. Auf dass mich das GX 600 glücklich machen werde 

Edit: wann kommen denn die Facelift Modelle von der CEBIT? Die Leistung hat sich ja nicht geändert, aber das Lüftergitter und der Lüfter sind ja neu und die Kabel werden ja auch Flacher. Wenn sie in 1-2 Wochen kommen würde ich solange noch warten, aber mein Netzteil zwingt mich zum Handeln mit seinen 8V, die auf der 12V schiene übrig geblieben sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, viel Spaß mit dem Cougar. vielleicht wartest du noch einen Moment, zur Cebit kommen die überarbeiteten GX raus.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich glaub keine vier Wochen nach der Cebit werden die neuen Modell verfügbar sein aber kannst ja mal Compucase ne PN schicken der gibt dir bestimmt gern Auskunft darüber wann die neuen Netzteile kommen. Ich glaube nur das Gitter und die Kabel werden verändert der Rest bleibt wohl gleich.


----------



## omgfck12 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich habe in deinem Thread im Supportforum schon gefragt, wenn er nicht antwortet, gibts halt ne PM


----------



## b0s (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das CougarGX ist so gar noch besser als das Enermax. Man kann momentan wohl sagen das Cougar der GX Serie auf Platz eins ist, EnermaxModu87+ auf Platz zwei, Platz drei Dark Power P9 und ganz knapp dahinter oder auf gleicher Höhe Seasonic mit der X Serie. Also ich muss sagen da ich vorher ein Dark Power P7 hatt hab ich das sehr gut KM beim Cougar am Anfang vermisst aber nach kurzer Zeit weißt du die Vorzüge des CougarGX zu schätzen!



Darf ich fragen aus welchen Gründen die Seaasonic X-Serie erst hinter (oder doch gleichauf?) dem BQ DPP P9 liegt/liegen soll?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

die Seasonic X Serie ist halt schon länger am Markt. Erst nach der Cebit kommen überarbeitete Modelle in den Handeln, dann werden Tests zeigen, wer zugelegt hat.


----------



## b0s (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ahso ok. Ich bin im Bereich Netzteil bisher immer nur wenig aktiv gewesen und zwar wenn eine Kaufentscheidung anstand.. fange grad seit ein paar Wochen an mich grundsätzlich mehr für NTs zu interessieren.

Seasonics X serie hat mich jedenfalls verdammt beeeindruckt und gibt in meinen Augen nen guten Kandidaten fürs nächste NT ab. Wenn sie die wiederum überarbeiten bin ich gespannt auf das Ergebnis.


----------



## poiu (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Von Seasonic ist schon die zweite überarbeitete Gold NT Revision am Markt, die 650W/750W wurden duch dich 400/560/660/760/850W ersetzt und waren ungefähr zur gleichen zeit am Markt wie die P9.


aber bei all denn genannten NTs ist das Meckern auf hohem Niveau und man kann da seinem persönlichem Favoriten auswählen.


----------



## b0s (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So seh ich das auch.
Bei solchen Preisen schaue ich aber gerne *ganz* genau hin und wenn sie auch nicht kaufentscheidend sind, bin ich gerne über kleinste Unterschiede informiert .
Für mich bspw. n großes Plus für Seasonic ist die Standardbautiefe von max. 16 cm. Alles längere - und das ist bei 550-600W leider üblich (BQT und Cougar 18cm) - kann nämlich gerne mal Komplikationen und Platzprobleme geben.

Ich würd mir wünschen, dass Seasonic bei der Neuauflage auch flache Kabel verwendet, ansonsten weiß ich nicht was es noch groß zu verbessern gibt. Bei Cougar stört mich die lastabhängige Belüftung, was ab 400 Watt in deutlich hörbarer Geräuschkulise mündet. Da ich WaKühler bin und auch unter Spielelast einen sehr leisen bis lautlosen PC anstrebe, ist das quasi ein Auschschlusskriterium :/. Auch das nicht optimale KM-System (8 und 4+4 Pin CPU-Stromstecker) gibt Punktabzug.

Dabei mal ne Frage: Was macht Enermax anders (besser?), dass sie nochmal 15 Euro und mehr teurer sind, also die anderen NTs der Premiumklasse von Cougar, BQT und Seasonic? Ich rede vom 80plus Gold Bereich um 550-600W.


----------



## Philipus II (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Lüftersteuerung des Modu87+ ist schon ziemlich brilliant. Bei den kleinen Modellen wird der Lüfter auf bis zu 330 rpm runter geregelt.


----------



## b0s (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Lustig, früher war Enermax afair immer technisch voraus aber lauter (vor cougar zeiten)


----------



## poiu (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Enermax lässt sich seinen Namen auch Bezahlen, genau wie BQT oder auch Seasonic 


Jedes NT hat auch seine Nachteile die Cougar mit konservativen Lüfterstuerung, die Seasonic die in einigen Kombinationen leichte Elektronik Geräusche von sich geben, die Enermax Lüfter fangen gern zu Klacker.......usw.


----------



## Erzbaron (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Haben die Herren auch gestern die News auf der Main gelesen so vonwegen 80plus Platinum Netzteile von Superblümchen mit bis zu 550W die demnächst kommen sollen?

Da könnte man glatt schwach werden wenn die Preise stimmen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Für einen Server oder eine iNet Rechner der fast 24 Stunden läuft macht sich so ein NT auf jedenfalls bezahlt. Bei einem HighEnd Rechner bringt es jetzt nicht so viel. Denn man zockt ja ab Tag höchsten 2 Stunden im Durchschnitt.


----------



## poiu (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wer mal im Cougar CeBit 2011 Katalog Klick stöbern will  
 ist aber eine von mir Modifizierte Version.


@SF noch nie von dem Laden gehört  nebenbei ist Effizienz nicht alles!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Seltsam ich habe mal in der Bedienungsanleitung von meinem Cougar GX800 gestöbert und da steht drin das der Lüfter Temperatur geregelt sein soll??? Kann das sein das die großen Modelle keine Laststeuerung mehr haben??


----------



## Philipus II (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Steuerung berücksichtig meist Last und Temperatur.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo

Das kann man so nicht sagen 
Unsere Netzteile sind z.B. generell Temperaturgeregelt.


----------



## Falcony6886 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo Stefan, 

ich habe gerade gesehen, dass du hier ein BeQuiet-Staff-Member bist. Daher mal eine kurze Frage:

Der Rechner meines Vaters hat Probleme beim Hoch- und Herunterfahren, aber wenn er läuft, dann läuft er problemlos durch. Festplatten und Ram habe ich überprüft - alles ok.

Das kuriose ist, wenn er herunterfährt, wird der Bildschirm am Ende ganz normal schwarz, aber die Powerleuchte bleibt an und alle Lüfter laufen weiter. Kann das auf einen sich anbahnenden NT-Defekt hindeuten? Der Rechner wird von einem BeQuiet DarkPower Pro 530W befeuert. 

Komponenten: C2D E6600, MSI P7N SLI Platinum, Zotac 8800GT Amp!, 2xSamsung HDD, 4x1GB OCZ DDR2-800

Die Frage ist natürlich auch gerne von allen anderen hier zu beantworten! Ich würde mich über Hilfe freuen, habe auch einen Thread aufgemacht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@poiu, laut dem Cougar Katalog hat sich bei den GX Netzteilen bei der Elektronik nichts geändert nur Luftgitter, Lüfter und Kabel......sehe ich das richtig. Also laut Daten ist das so wenn ich das richtig interpretiere.


----------



## Systemcrash (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallihallo 

Ich such ein brauchbaren NT, das einigermaßen effizient ist bei 90-110W Verbrauch.

8x SATA und 6x IDE wären nicht schlecht, evtl. würde es wohl auch eins mit 6x SATA und 6x IDE tun, da ich für meine zahlreichen HDDs wohl sowas holen würde:

Jou Jye Computer - Website of Jou Jye Computer GmbH

Und wenn man da wirklich statt 2x SATA auch 2x IDE verwenden kann, würde es wirklich ein NT mit 6x/6X tun 

Zuletzt hatte ich NTs von Corsair (Seasonic) und Cougar, würde gern mal was anderes probieren, auch mal Enhance, Impervio oder vielleicht sogar CWT 

Hat Jemand da einen Tipp in der Preisklasse bis 70€? Kabelmanagement muß nicht sein.

cya


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo, Falcony6886

Lass uns das in deinem Thread besprechen.
Die Fehlersuche könnte etwas langwieriger sein und das gehört eher weniger in diesen Thread.


----------



## Hübie (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Hallihallo
> 
> Ich such ein brauchbaren NT, das einigermaßen effizient ist bei 90-110W Verbrauch.
> 
> ...



Das Corsair CX 400 und das Enermax Liberty mit jeweils 400Watt entspricht deinen Anforderungen. Größere NTs haben auch noch mehr Anschlüsse.
Corais bietet gute Seasonic Qualität für ~50€ und das Enermax gibts für etwa 70€.
Da du dich in einem niederen Lastbereich bewegst solltest du aus Kostengründen das Corsair nehmen. Die 20€ Differenz zum Enermax holst du erst nach Jahren wieder rein 

LG Hübie


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kennt Jemand den Unterschied zwischen dem Seasonic X-650 und dem X-660?


----------



## soulpain (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die 60er und das 850W sind die überarbeitete Version der X-Serie mit etwas höherem Wirkungsgrad, besserer Spannungsqualität und nochmal etwas besseren Komponenten. Grundlegend hat sich nichts verändert, aber die Änderungen sind sinnvoll, daher auf jeden Fall zum aktuellen Modell greifen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@soulpain, da du ja auch so ein Held bist, hast du zufällig einen Plan ob Cougar an der neuen GX Serie nur das Luftgitter, Lüfter, Kabel ändert oder ob die Verbesserungen auch Technischer Natur sind?


----------



## Compucase (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn Du es wissen willst, musst schon selber zu unserem CeBIT Stand kommen...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ach das Thema hatten wir ja schon, nicht mal eure tollen Hostessen würden mich aus meiner Burg locken. Zugegebenermaßen platze ich aber vor Neugier, eigentlich wüsste ich jetzt nicht großartig was man an den sehr guten NT's außer das KM noch verbessern könnte. Das einzige was mir noch einfällt ist, das ihr auf LLC umrüsstet und auf die Spulen verzichtet aber sonst ist es Technisch wohl das beste NT auf dem Markt mit dem EnermaxModu87+. Mein Traum Netzteil hätte die Lautstärke vom Enermax, das KM vom P9 und die Effizienz und das Innenleben vom CougarGX!


----------



## Compucase (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hostessen? Wir sind ja nicht auf der Erotik-Messe, bei uns gibt es nur knallharte Technik, keine kurzen Röckchen! Wir bieten Netzteile an, keine......


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> ... aber sonst ist es Technisch wohl das beste NT auf dem Markt mit dem EnermaxModu87+. Mein Traum Netzteil hätte die Lautstärke vom Enermax, das KM vom P9 und die Effizienz und das Innenleben vom CougarGX!


 
Technisch das beste ist das Antec High Current Pro.
Ich hab sie alle zerlegt gesehen und an die Delta-Technik vom HCP kommt keiner ran. Weder Enermax noch BeQuiet oder Cougar.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da gabs so ne Asiatische Messe, glaub in Japan oder Korea weiß nicht mehr, da konnte ich nicht die Augen von den tollen Cougar Mädels lassen, ( außer dem Cougar Lodo hatten nicht mehr all zu viel an),  und das Netzteil in ihren Händen habe ich dabei fast übersehen!!!!


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Messe Hostessen gibts überall. Auf jeder Messe. Jemand muss ja die Produkte den Kunden präsentieren und von einer hübschen Frau zeigt man sich eher etwa als wenn ein fetter Typ in zerschlissenen Jeans ankommt.


----------



## arslanpower (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hallo,
mein system:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cmp...5&cmp=498185&cat=WL2&do_compare=+Vergleichen+

ich möchte noch dazu ein super flower golden green pro 650 - oder 550 watt netzteil kaufen.
natürlich wird die graka und cpu übertaktet.
ich habe auch paar reviews gelesen von super flower golden green pro netzteilen und die werden bei allen weiterempholen.
was würdet ihr dazu sagen.


----------



## Shi (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab das Netzteil auch (650W) und bin begeistert, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob das Board im Moment verfügbar ist (->Chipsatzprobleme)


----------



## Philipus II (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Compucase
Das Angebot ist ein bisl unfair, für alle, die wie ich über 500km oneway von der CeBit entfernt sind. So hübsch können eure Mädels gar nicht sein, dass ich 1050 km und 10h Gesamtfahrzeit auf mich nehme...

Von daher: Erzähl uns dochn bisl was.


----------



## Erzbaron (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Compucase schrieb:


> Hostessen? Wir sind ja nicht auf der Erotik-Messe, bei uns gibt es nur knallharte Technik, keine kurzen Röckchen! Wir bieten Netzteile an, keine......


 
keine kurzen Röckchen und keine hübschen Mädels? 

Warum hab ich mir denn extra 2 Tage Zeit genommen für die Cebit? ... und ein Doppelzimmer in nem hübschen Hotel 

... oder willst du das ich mehr Zeit bei anderen Ständen verbringe? *lach*

Nein, im Ernst, es kommt drauf an was präsentiert wird ... und irgendwelche sabbernden Typen die die Hostessen anglotzen können gerne an anderen Ständen rumlungern ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Erzbaron das finde ich aber nicht net das du die Bevölkerungsschicht aus der ich stamme so diffamierst. Hübsche Mädels ist die Essens des Lebens und hält uns Männer Jung! Wenns zu jedem Cougar Netzteil ein nettes Girl dazu gäbe, im Preis inbegriffen, dann würden sich eure NT's wie warme Sammeln verkaufen!!!! Ein Gruß an eure PR Abteilung, ich hatte zu erst diese Idee.


----------



## Warlock54 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hey Leute !
wollte mal fragen, ob sich gold-netzteile eig. auszahlen ? Also was würdet ihr sagen, wie lange es im Schnitt dauert, die 20-30 euro mehrkosten (im Vergleich zu einem Bronze-netzteil) zu kompensieren ? mfG 

Hintergrund der Frage: Weiß noch nicht, ob es sich lohnt, 20-30 euro mehr zu zahlen, und ein enermax mit gold-effizienz zu kaufen oder lieber ein bronze netzteil wie das Sharkoon rush power m 600. 
Thanks im Vorraus, mfg 

edit über cebit: Die cebit findet dieses jahr auch im Partnerland Türkei statt.: http://www.cebit.de/de/ueber-die-messe/daten-und-fakten/die-cebit-2011/tuerkei-partnerland
Vllt kann man ja da mal vorbeischauen xD Urlaub + cebit ^^.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich sage es mal so, habe für meinen Gaming Rechner auch ein Gold Netzteil gekauft und zwar das CougarGX800. Den Gold Staus von 93% erreicht es wenn es so zwischen 50-60% Auslastung hat. Bei meinem PC i5 760 und GTX580 und CPU Übertaktet erreiche ich bei hoher Last, Crysis, so ca. 400-430 Watt Verbrauch. Damit liege ich genau im Gold Bereich, also wenn der PC am meisten Strom frisst ist die Effektivität des NT's am größten.


----------



## Philipus II (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hat irgendwer von euch einen Link zu einem Profireview der goldenen Blume?
Ich erinnere mich spontan an keinen Test...


----------



## Erzbaron (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @Erzbaron das finde ich aber nicht net das du die Bevölkerungsschicht aus der ich stamme so diffamierst. Hübsche Mädels ist die Essens des Lebens und hält uns Männer Jung! Wenns zu jedem Cougar Netzteil ein nettes Girl dazu gäbe, im Preis inbegriffen, dann würden sich eure NT's wie warme Sammeln verkaufen!!!! Ein Gruß an eure PR Abteilung, ich hatte zu erst diese Idee.


 
Wenns zu jedem Netzteil eine hübsche Frau gäbe hätte ich aktuell mehr als 12 junge Damen bei mir zu Hause  ... nette Vorstellung 

Ich bin doch auch ein Mann ... aber das anglotzen von Mädels gibt auf Dauer aber keine Befriedigung anlabern kann da schon mehr bringen ... und je cleverer man das anstellt desto höher der Erfolg ...


----------



## Warlock54 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ok danke schonmal aber ich hab definitiv nicht vor mir so ein starkes netzteil zu kaufen. Wäre mir viel zu teuer. Mir gehts um die Netzteile bis max. 600-650 watt, eher 550 watt. mfG


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer von euch einen Link zu einem Profireview der goldenen Blume?
> Ich erinnere mich spontan an keinen Test...



Profi ist relative den finde ich nicht schlecht: Erfahrungsbericht Super Flower Golden Green Pro 550W - ForumBase Der hier kommt einem Profi Test am nächsten: Hardwareoverclock.com | Test: Super Flower Golden Green PRO SF-450P14XE


----------



## Warlock54 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

was meinen die anderen so zu meiner Frage? ^^
frage ist auf der vorigen seite ^^


----------



## b0s (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dauert lange 

Im Desktopbetrieb ist die Ersparnis wegen der geringen Last vernachlässigbar. Unter Last liegt sie bei 300-400 Watt Last im Bereich 30-40 Watt (ausgegangen von 83% und 91% Effizienz). Bei 26 cent bruttostrompreis pro kwh (aus wikipedia) hast du einen Preisunterschied von 30,- nach ~2884 Stunden Betriebszeit rausgeholt. Bei 8 *Last*stunden/Tag also nach knap einem Jahr.

Ich würde sagen, es lohnt sich nicht das als vorrangiges Kaufargument zu betrachten.
Wenn man dazu aber die sehr hohe Qualität der Bauteile nimmt und die daraus i.d.R. folgende langlebigkeit zusammen mit üblicherweise 5 Jahren Garantie, finde ich ist das kaufentscheidend.


Anderen Thema: Neuigkeit zu den überarbeiteten Cougar GX 


hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> ob Cougar an der neuen GX Serie nur das Luftgitter, Lüfter, Kabel ändert oder ob die Verbesserungen auch Technischer Natur sind?



Wie ich in piou's wundervollem Katalog lesen durfte wird der neue Lüfter temperaturgeregelt sein.


----------



## Systemcrash (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Hübie schrieb:


> Das Corsair CX 400 und das Enermax Liberty mit jeweils 400Watt entspricht deinen Anforderungen.
> 
> Da du dich in einem niederen Lastbereich bewegst solltest du aus Kostengründen das Corsair nehmen. Die 20€ Differenz zum Enermax holst du



Danke für die Anregungen 

Ich hatte vorher mal das VX 450, also ein besseres CX 400 

Will mal was anderes als Seasonic probieren, das Enermax Liberty Eco wär da eher was, das normale Liberty ist leider ist das auch gerade mal 80plus, ich hab schon ein Silver, also unter Bronze wollte ich nicht gehen.

Da das CX 400 auch 80Plus ist, würde ich mit dem normalen Liberty das wohl nie einholen


----------



## Hübie (15. Februar 2011)

Mal abgesehen davon zahle ich bspw. 19,5 Cent pro KWh. 36 Cent sind deutlich zu hoch angesetzt. Am Ende amortisiert sich der Spaß eher nach 2 Jahren. Dennoch lohnenswert, aber sollte kein KO-Kriterium bilden.

LG Hübie


----------



## b0s (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich nehme an 36 sind ein Tippfehler?

Wenn ja: Ich hab in Wikipedia den prognostizierten Wert für 2011 genommen, 2010 liegt bei ~23 Cent.
hast du neben dem reinen kWh Preis auch Bereitstellungskosten etc. pp berücksichtigt? Das is nämlich nochmal was anderes als der einsame unschuldige kWh Preis.
Ein Jahr hab ich als Beispiel auch für immerhin 8 Laststunden am Tag berechnet, was imho bei zockern und normalanwender selten ist. Läuft vermutlich eher auf i.d.R. höchstens 4-5 Stunden hinaus. Im Idle sind die Effizienzunterschiede ja eher gering bzw da spielt die Wahl der richtigen Netzteildimensionierung eine größere Rolle.


----------



## Philipus II (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Profi ist relative den finde ich nicht schlecht: Erfahrungsbericht Super Flower Golden Green Pro 550W - ForumBase Der hier kommt einem Profi Test am nächsten: Hardwareoverclock.com | Test: Super Flower Golden Green PRO SF-450P14XE


Jo, die sind beide ganz nett. So mutig, dass ich sie zu Grundlage einer Kaufempfehlung mache, bin ich aber dann doch nicht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja ich weiß aber die Golden Green kann man echt empfehlen, habe ich auch schon obwohl ich auch kein Fan von Super Flower bin. Jetzt kommen noch die Platin Netzteile von Super Flower, wenn die eine ähnliche Qualität aufweisen dann sollten wir uns an die Firma gewöhnen als günstige Alternative, genauso wie wir es mit Sharkoon Netzteilen machen.


----------



## poiu (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

die FSP Aurum sind gelistet und das 700W ist sogar relativ Preiswert

aurum in Netzteile & USV/Netzteile | Geizhals.at Deutschland
FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 700W, ATX 2.3 (semi-passiv) (AU-700) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Detail Infos zum 700W

http://www.shop-fsp.de/WebRoot/Stor...8C/3C1C/3301/C0A8/29BB/EFC7/AURUM700-drw2.JPG

http://www.shop-fsp.de/WebRoot/Stor...8C/3C1C/3301/C0A8/29BB/EFC7/AURUM700-drw1.JPG





Netzteil|3,3V|5V|12.1V|12.2V|12.3V|12.4V|-12V|5VSB|


Aurrum 700W | 
28/6A​
 | 13,5/28A| 
18A​
 |18A| 18A |  18A | 0,5A| 3,5A


kombinierte 12V LEistung ist 672W und  3,3V&5V = 160W

Anmerkung zum 3,3V&5V 


> When +5V is load to 28A, the +3.3V maximum load is 6A.
> When +3.3V is load to 28A, the +5V maximum load is 13.5A.


----------



## Philipus II (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß aber die Golden Green kann man echt empfehlen, habe ich auch schon obwohl ich auch kein Fan von Super Flower bin. Jetzt kommen noch die Platin Netzteile von Super Flower, wenn die eine ähnliche Qualität aufweisen dann sollten wir uns an die Firma gewöhnen als günstige Alternative, genauso wie wir es mit Sharkoon Netzteilen machen.


Hm, bei mir gibts kein Unschuldsprinzip für Netzteile. Netzteile, die noch nicht in einem richtig detaillierten Test geprüft worden, werde ich nicht empfehlen.
In diesem Sinne: Schuldig bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils


----------



## Benie (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab am Wochenende mein altes No-Name Netzteil von LC-Power 550w
nach 3 Jahren klein gekriegt.
Nach ca. 30 min Crysis Warhead zocken (alles auf Enthusiast im Grafikmenü)
gabs plötzlich nen lauten Knall und der Rechner war aus. Es hat schön nach verbrannten Bauteilen gestunken.

Nun dachte ich das alles hinüber sei sprich Mainboard Grafikkarte usw.
Das wäre sehr schlecht gewesen denn die GTX 570 ist erst 4 Wochen alt 

Also Montag los und nen anderes NT gekauft.
Meine Wahl viel auf das hier :

Netzteil 650W Super Flower Golden Green Pro 80+ Gold - Computer Shop - Hardware,

Also Montag gleich eingebaut, Rechner gestartet und was für ein Glück es hat alles funktioniert.
Das Netzteil macht einen sehr guten Eindruck und ist unter Last nicht zu hören.
Dieses dürfte auch die nächste Aufrüstung in naher Zukunft auf Sandy-Bridge
ohne Probleme mitmachen.

Werde in Zukunft wohl einen großen Bogen Machen um Billig-Netzteile und nicht mehr am falschen Ende sparen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da hattest du mit LC-Power aber auch den ober Böller verbaut, du hattest echt Glück mit deiner Hardware gibt nicht wenige Berichte im iNet bei denen es beim Tod eines LC-Power mehr Schaden an der restlichen Hardware gab.


----------



## Strahleman (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> die FSP Aurum sind gelistet und das 700W ist sogar relativ Preiswert


Leider wurde mein Aurum an die falsche Adresse verschickt, sonst hätte ich direkt schon ein wenig drüber erzählen können. Ich hoffe, dass es bis zum Wochenende da ist.



Philipus II schrieb:


> Hm, bei mir gibts kein Unschuldsprinzip für Netzteile. Netzteile, die noch nicht in einem richtig detaillierten Test geprüft worden, werde ich nicht empfehlen.
> In diesem Sinne: Schuldig bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils


Da Super-Flower im Moment leider nur 2 Samples zur Verfügung hat, wirst du wohl noch ein wenig warten müssen, bis die ersten Tests im Internet erscheinen


----------



## poiu (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich finde das Aurum sehr interessant und sogar für eine  80+ Gold Serie relativ günstig.

Na dann bin ich mal auf deinen Test gespannt Simon 

bei jonny gibt es ein Test des neuen TX850

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=218

hier ein Test des neuen Rasurbo 
http://hardware-academy.org/reviews/35-netzteile/173-test-rasurbo-realapower-650.html


Gibt einige NEws zu Cougar, darunter ein 80+ Platinum 700W Cougar 


Außerdem gibt es ein neues PCGH NT


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@poiu, der Link zum Cougar NT ist falsch!


----------



## poiu (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Korrigiert danke, aber sehr dürftige Infos und das Foto ist so was von ScheiBe


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sieht fast wie ein CougarA Gehäuse aus, eigentlich ist Platin ja nur für Server! Mal den Preis abwarten!


----------



## Strahleman (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es ein neues PCGH NT


Da is es ja endlich  Habe es bereits vor ein paar Wochen benchen dürfen. Wurde ein wenig überarbeitet und ist kein Serienmodell. In der finalen Konfiguration gefällt mir das Netzteil echt gut.


----------



## poiu (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist es  denn Intern immer noch die gleiche Basis wie das SE?


----------



## Philipus II (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Strahleman
Kommt ein Artikel für pc-max?


----------



## Benie (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo nochmal hier im NT-Thread.

Zwei kurze Fragen hätte ich mal an euch.
Haben 12V+ Single-Rail Netzteile Vorteile gegenüber Split-Rail NT, oder eher Nachteile?

Wie verteilt ein modernes Netzteil die Stromstärke (Ampere) der 12V Leitungen "intelligent", wenn es als Single Rail konstruiert ist? 
Denke da an das Zusammenspiel von CPU,Grafikkarte, HDD, DVD-Laufwerke und Lüfter die ja alle was abhaben wollen vom "Kuchen"


----------



## poiu (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

oh nein, Bitte nicht *die* frage 

lass es mich mal so sagen "Marketing BlaBla" egal was du kaufst m Endeffekt ist es Wayne!
Wenn du beides Testen willst, die Be QUiet P9 bietet die Möglichkeit auch die Rails zusammen zuschalten.

Ausführlicher wurde das Thema schon am Anfang des Threads behandelt, kannst ja  hier mal durch Blättern, auch mit Statements verschiedener Hersteller!


----------



## Erzbaron (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Single Rail Netzteile haben aufgrund moderner Technik keine Vorteile ... tendenziell eher Absicherungsnachteile, aber das ist immer ne Ansichtssache 

Bei einem Single Rail Netzteil brauchst du dir über die Verteilung eh keine Gedanken machen da alles aus einer 12V Leitung gefüttert wird ... aber auch bei modernen Multi Rail Netzteilen muss man wirklich schon alles an einen Strang hängen um "Probleme" zu bekommen ... dynamische Lastverteilung lässt grüßen ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das mit der dynamischen Last Verteilung ist aber mit Vorsicht zu genießen, wenn eine 12V Leitung 22 Ampere hat kann sie so auf 30 Ampere aufstocken wenn eine oder mehrere andere Leitungen nicht belastet werden. Also das gleich wie ein Single Rail NT ist es nicht.


----------



## Erzbaron (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber um zum Beispiel 30A zu "ziehen" muss man sich schon durchaus unclever anstellen was die Verteilung der Hardware angeht ... das sind immerhin 360W 

Ansonsten, die meisten Netzteile sind mitlerweile auch entsprechend beschriftet und die PCIe Stränge sind auch so sinnvoll verteilt das es keine Probleme geben sollte ... wenn mans allerdings drauf anlegen will ... 

Was allerdings den OC Key bei den P8 und P9 angeht ... Stefan hats schonmal irgendwo geschrieben, durch den OC Key wird einfach der jeweilige Auslösezeitpunkt der Schutzschaltungen hochgesetzt ...


----------



## Benie (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also brauch ich mir keine Sorgen machen wie mein neues NT die 54 Ampere auf der 12V Leitung verteilt, wenn die Leistung gebraucht wird.

Warum schaffen es die NT Hersteller nicht, Split-Rail Netzteile mit ner
80+ Gold Effizienz herzustellen?
Hab auf vielen Hardwareseiten gelesen das dies bis jetzt nur mit Single Rail
Versionen funktioniert.

Scheinbar liegts an der Verlustleistung dieser Modelle das diese Effizienz nicht erreicht wird.


----------



## b0s (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das PCGH NT macht ja n seehr guten Eindruck. Kann man davon ausgehen, dass es nicht nur den neue Lüfter sondern auch die GX'sche Lüftersteuerung erhalten hat? Dann würde Strahlemanns Test ja bereits einen Vorgeschmack auf die überarbeiteten GX geben.


----------



## Hübie (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So. Ich habe nun mal meinen Energieverbrauchsmesser an den PC gehangen. Im abgeschalteten Zustand verbraucht das NT (Cougar CM 700) immer noch satte 18W, mit umgelegten Schalter 9W Finde das recht viel.
Unter Vollast (FurMark+Prime) hatte ich einen Spitzenwert von 510W.
Meistens aber um die 400W.
Könnte ich da eigentlich noch eine zweite GTX580 einsetzen?


----------



## poiu (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Benie es gibt multi Rail Gold Netzteile mit 80+ Gold zB Enermax 87+, Cougar GX, Be Quiet P9, Antec HCP....

@b0s

abwarten

@Hübie was für ein Messgerät ?


----------



## Erzbaron (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Benie schrieb:


> Also brauch ich mir keine Sorgen machen wie mein neues NT die 54 Ampere auf der 12V Leitung verteilt, wenn die Leistung gebraucht wird.
> 
> Warum schaffen es die NT Hersteller nicht, Split-Rail Netzteile mit ner
> 80+ Gold Effizienz herzustellen?
> ...


 
Warum? Es gibt doch jede Menge Gold Netzteile mit Multi Rail ...

z. B. 

Antec High Current Pro 

Cougar GX

LC Power Legion X2

BQ! Dark Power Pro P9

Es ist allerdings grundsätzlich richtig das Single Rail Netzteile eine um einen Hauch höhere Effizienz haben ... wobei zum Beispiel das Antec High Current Pro beweist das es auch mit Multi Rail locker geht ....

Wobei, auch die neuen FSP Aurum sind Multi Rail ...

FSP Aurum

edit:

@ Hübie

Die Messwerte im ausgeschalteten Zustand stimmen bei kaum einem gängigen Messgerät ... das kannste getrost ignorieren ...

Und die 510W sind auch kein Problem, bei 89% Effizienz macht das nur einen "Verbrauch" von knapp 450W ... also hast du noch mehr als genug Luft


----------



## Benie (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sorry @ poiu

Da hab ich mich wohl nicht Schlau genug gemacht. Google ist ja hier der beste Freund 

Ich hab meine Netzteile ja immer Stiefmütterlich behandelt.
Sprich - die haben mich früher wenig interessiert, bis mein altes vor ein paar Tagen abgeraucht ist. Der GTX 570 sei Dank hab ich endlich das alte LC-Power 550 NT entsorgt. (Mich bitte nicht schlagen wenn ihr das lest  )

Hat mich sowieso gewundert das das LC-NT die GTX 570 4 Wochen befeuern konnte, mit 24 Ampere auf EINER 12V Leitung.

Alle 3DMark Benches 3DMark 06, Vantage, 3DMark 11 hat es ohne Probleme mitgemacht. Erst Crysis alles auf Enthusiast war dann bissel zuviel des Guten.

Muss ja ne menge Saft ziehen das Game sonst wär nichts abgeraucht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So ne GTX570 kann zu hoch Zeiten bis zu 300 Watt ziehen und lass dich von den Herstellerangaben nicht täuschen die angegebenen 225Watt ist eher ein Wunsch denken als real!


----------



## Systemcrash (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sollte es nicht eher umgekehrt sein bei den Angaben? Nvidia hat immer recht hohe Netzteilleistungen vorausgesetzt.

Sonst kommen hunderte User die mit ihren 550W-Huntkey nur noch mal eine kurze Rauchwolke sahen nach Einsatz einer großen Nvidia


----------



## Hübie (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> @ Hübie
> 
> Die Messwerte im ausgeschalteten Zustand stimmen bei kaum einem gängigen Messgerät ... das kannste getrost ignorieren ...
> 
> Und die 510W sind auch kein Problem, bei 89% Effizienz macht das nur einen "Verbrauch" von knapp 450W ... also hast du noch mehr als genug Luft



Habe dieses Messgerät benutzt.
Dachte das es schon recht zuverlässig ist. +/- ein paar Watt unter Last vielleicht.

Wieso sind die gängigen Geräte nicht zuverlässig? Womit wäre es denn sinnvoller? Und wie kommst du auf 89% Effizienz?

LG Hübie


----------



## b0s (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Hübie Bei gängigen "Energiekostenmessgeräten" im Preisbereich 20 Euro kann man froh sein, wenn sie bei höheren Energien wenigsten um 5% genau messen.
Um im Bereich <5 W präzise Ergebnisse zu erzielen, muss die Messtechnik im Gerät aber so empfindlich und genau sein, dass du das niemals in einem "günstigen" Gerät findest, da muss schon semiprofessionelle Messtechnik her

Die 89% sind wohl die Effizienz deines Netzteils bei einer Auslastung von 450 Watt. Die fehlenden 11% sind der Verlust durch Wärme, also die Verbrauchsdifferenz (in diesem Fall 60W).


----------



## Erzbaron (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Hübie schrieb:


> Habe dieses Messgerät benutzt.
> Dachte das es schon recht zuverlässig ist. +/- ein paar Watt unter Last vielleicht.
> 
> Wieso sind die gängigen Geräte nicht zuverlässig? Womit wäre es denn sinnvoller? Und wie kommst du auf 89% Effizienz?
> ...


 
89% ist optimistisch, könnte aber durchaus hinkommen (Bronze, sehr guter Lastbereich unter Vollast) ... aber es sollte ja nicht gewaltig genau sein sondern dir nur visualisieren das du noch ausreichend Luft für ne zweite GTX580 hast ... Selbst wenn ich jetzt von 85% ausgehe verbraucht dein Rechner eben nur 430W und der Rest ist heiße Luft 

Gängige Messgeräte liefern bei Lasten ab 50 - 60W recht brauchbare Ergebnisse, aber sobald es um den Standby Verbrauch geht versagen sogut wie alle ...

@ systemcrash

Ich würde nicht alle Huntkey Netzteile über einen Kamm scheren 

@ hulkhardy

Das sind die Angaben der PCIe Specs ... Nvidia empfiehlt die Verwendung eines 600W Netzteils ... sagt aber nicht ob SO EINES auch ausreicht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nur die meisten User vergessen das es bei Grafikkarte auch zu Lastspitzen kommen kann und wird, die dann weit über die Spezifikationen hinausgehen. Viele Netzteile machen das mit aber leider nicht alle und schon gar nicht auf Dauer.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Benie schrieb:


> Warum schaffen es die NT Hersteller nicht, Split-Rail Netzteile mit ner
> 80+ Gold Effizienz herzustellen?
> Hab auf vielen Hardwareseiten gelesen das dies bis jetzt nur mit Single Rail
> Versionen funktioniert.
> ...



Hallo Benie

Es gibt doch z.B. von uns einige Modelle mit 80plus Gold Zertifizierung, die auch mehrere +12V Leitungen besitzen. Zum Beispiel unsere Dark Power Pro P9 Serie.


Hübie schrieb:


> Wieso sind die gängigen Geräte nicht zuverlässig?


Hallo Hübie

Das liegt daran, dass die PFC im Standby Modus nicht aktiv ist und die Stromaufnahme nicht Sinusförmig ist. Das Energiekostenmessgerät nimmt aber unter Umständen eine Sinusförmige Leistungsaufnahme an, was dann zu einem erhöhten Wert führt.


----------



## Strahleman (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> Ist es denn Intern immer noch die gleiche Basis wie das SE?


Da muss ich leider passen. Da es kein Test war, sondern nur ein Lastbench habe ich garnicht so auf die Elektronik geachtet.



Philipus II schrieb:


> @Strahleman
> Kommt ein Artikel für pc-max?


Bis jetzt ist da noch nichts geplant. Da das Feedback hier aber ja recht groß ist, werde ich versuchen ein PCGH-Netzteil ausführlich zu testen.



b0s schrieb:


> Kann man davon ausgehen, dass es nicht nur den neue Lüfter sondern auch die GX'sche Lüftersteuerung erhalten hat?


Die Frage kann wohl am besten Compucase beantworten  Ich weiß nur, dass die Lüftersteuerung überarbeitet wurde und der Lüfter bei hoher Last nicht mehr so sehr aufdreht.

Messungen im Stand-By Betrieb sind echt nicht ohne. Man braucht ein Strommessgerät, dass ziemlich genau auch noch bei kleinen Werten messen kann. Allein eine Abweichung um 0,002A würde die Messung ungemein verfälschen. Daher empfehle ich jedem, der Die Stand-By-Aufnahme messen will, Stom und Spannung zu messen und daraus die Leistung zu errechnen. Der Rest ist einfach leider zu ungenau.


----------



## Hübie (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo Hübie
> 
> Das liegt daran, dass die PFC im Standby Modus nicht aktiv ist und die Stromaufnahme nicht Sinusförmig ist. Das Energiekostenmessgerät nimmt aber unter Umständen eine Sinusförmige Leistungsaufnahme an, was dann zu einem erhöhten Wert führt.



Ah okay. Das ist die Antwort die ich gesucht habe  Mit einem Osziloskop könnte man das also genau herausbekommen, oder?

Was sind denn generelle Verbräuche im abgeschaltetem Zustand? Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich aber nicht wieso die Kurve nicht sinusförmig ist 

LG Hübie

Edit: @Strahlemann: Um den Strom zu messen müsste man ein Amperémeter _zwischenschalten_... Kann man net einfach abgreifen wie bei der Spannung.


----------



## Strahleman (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Hübie schrieb:


> Edit: @Strahlemann: Um den Strom zu messen müsste man ein Amperémeter _zwischenschalten_... Kann man net einfach abgreifen wie bei der Spannung.


Nein, beim Messen von Strom darf das Messgerät in Reihe zum zu messenden Gerät geschaltet werden. Bei Spannung hingegen darf man nur parallel messen


----------



## Hübie (17. Februar 2011)

Genau das sagt mein Satz doch aus ^^ Quelle->Amperémeter->Verbraucher

Quelle&Voltmeter->Verbraucher

Naja wir verstehen uns... oder?


----------



## Strahleman (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Hübie schrieb:


> Naja wir verstehen uns... oder?


Ne  Abgreifen bedeutet ja, dass es parallel zum Verbraucher ist. Also eine Klemme vor und eine hinter dem Verbraucher. Strom muss man ja in Reihe zum Verbraucher messen.

Wenn du das so gemeint hast: ja wir verstehen uns


----------



## Hübie (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja und da steht doch 





> Kann man *net* einfach abgreifen wie bei der Spannung.


.
Wir verstehen uns 

Meine Fragen oben sind aber noch unbeantwortet


----------



## Strahleman (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Achso, ich dachte, das war eine Frage von dir  Meinte natürlich in meinem ersten Satz, dass das Strommessgerät in Reihe muss.


----------



## Philipus II (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gibts eigentlich einen Grund, dass das HEC/Compucase P3Dnow 300W so schnell eingestellt wurde?
Das war ja echt nciht lange am Markt...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So von Super Flower sind die ersten Platin Netzteile in Japan aufgetaucht. Für das 550Watt Model möchte die Super Blume 175€ was schon extrem hoch ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie ist denn die Lötqualität?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Keine Ahnung Tests gibts noch nicht aber wenn es ne ähnliche Qualität hat wie die Golden Green dann gäbe es nix zu beanstanden. Bei dem Preis von 175€ für ein 550Watt NT das ne Platin Plakette trägt müssen hochwertige Bauteile verwendet worden sein sonst kommst du nicht auf so eine Effizienz, so denke ich das auch die Lötqualität dem entsprechend ist.


----------



## Hübie (19. Februar 2011)

In welchem Bereich läuft eigentlich mein CM 700 effizient? Gibts da n Graphen?
Momentan bewege ich mich in Spielen bei 50-55% und beim auslasten mit Prime&Furmark bei 63%...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eigentlich haben die meisten Marken NT's ihre Effizienz so zwischen 40-60% also müsstest du perfekt im richtigem Bereich liegen.


----------



## Poempel (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

auf der Cougar Webseite gibts nen Graphen^^

Edit: s. Anhang


----------



## Hübie (19. Februar 2011)

Naja ich dachte da eher an einen Graphen aus einem Test. Das sind Laborbedingungen schätz ich 
btw: Was bedeutet dieses Powerfactor auf meinem Energieverbrauchsmesser???


----------



## Poempel (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

guck mal hier: PC-Experience Reviews : | Compucase Cougar 700CM Netzteil

Da findest die Tabelle:


Edit: Welchen Wert hast du bei "Powerfactor"? Bleibt der immer gleich?


----------



## Erzbaron (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Hübie schrieb:


> In welchem Bereich läuft eigentlich mein CM 700 effizient? Gibts da n Graphen?
> Momentan bewege ich mich in Spielen bei 50-55% und beim auslasten mit Prime&Furmark bei 63%...



und im Ilde biste dann bei 100W Leistungsaufnahme? Naja ... "perfekter Bereich" wäre jetzt was anderes


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jop, genau, du musst es ja wissen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nur ist es völlig egal ob bei einer Last von 100 Watt das NT 85 oder 93% Effizienz hat, da es bei so einer relative geringer Last nicht viel aus macht. Am wichtigsten ist es wenn das NT bei Standard Last, also beim Gamen im richtigem Bereich der Effizienz liegt. Den bei einer Leistungsaufnahmen von 400Watt macht es sehr wohl einen Unterschied ob 85 oder 93% Effizienz.


----------



## Hübie (19. Februar 2011)

Idle waren es glaub ich 160 Watt (sprich 20%).  i5 @4,7GHz&GTX580. Kommt das hin? Bin grad net vorm Rechner...


----------



## Erzbaron (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, genau, du musst es ja wissen.



deswegen kommt nach der Cebit auch was kleineres goldiges oder was mit Platin rein 

@ Hübie

Naja, mit ner GTX580 kommen 160W primärseitig schon hin ... aber wenn du die Effizienz rausrechnest bleiben bei 83% auch nur noch 130W "Verbrauch" übrig


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> deswegen kommt nach der Cebit auch was kleineres goldiges oder was mit Platin rein



Hey, da will einer Super Flower kaufen.


----------



## Erzbaron (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hey, da will einer Super Flower kaufen.





Als wenn SF die einzigen mit Platin wären ...  deswegen ja auch "nach" der Cebit


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hätte ja sein können, außerdem könntest du dann die Lötqualität mit eigenen Augen begutachten.


----------



## Erzbaron (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hätte ja sein können, außerdem könntest du dann die Lötqualität mit eigenen Augen begutachten.



Es gibt noch soviel Faktoren mehr die ein "brauchbares" Netzteil von einem "guten" unterscheiden ... das kann Piou nur bestätigen


----------



## Hübie (19. Februar 2011)

Erzbaron schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hübie
> 
> Naja, mit ner GTX580 kommen 160W primärseitig schon hin ... aber wenn du die Effizienz rausrechnest bleiben bei 83% auch nur noch 130W "Verbrauch" übrig



Das wäre für so ein System ein guter Verbrauch denk ich  Da sieht man schon Fortschritte der Technologie...


----------



## Erzbaron (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Hübie schrieb:


> Das wäre für so ein System ein guter Verbrauch denk ich  Da sieht man schon Fortschritte der Technologie...



Naja, im Gegensatz zur GTX4xx Serie braucht die GTX5xx schon etwas weniger Saft ... aber bei deinem Rechner würde dir ein 550 oder 600W Gold Netzteil schon gut stehen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

be quiet hat doch glaub für den Server Berteich Platin Netzteile? Wäre jetzt wohl kein großes Ding die in den Consumermarkt zu bringen. Ist aber reine Spekulation vom mir.


----------



## Erzbaron (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> be quiet hat doch glaub für den Server Berteich Platin Netzteile? Wäre jetzt wohl kein großes Ding die in den Consumermarkt zu bringen. Ist aber reine Spekulation vom mir.



BQ! verkauft doch garkeine Servernetzteile?!?  oder meinst du FSP? Wenn du FSP meinst dann ja ... die haben sich bei 80plus auch ein Platinum registriert ...

Warte aber mal die Cebit ab ... das Angebot mit Platinum Netzteilen für den Endkunden könnte deutlich größer werden  zumindest fallen mir spontan einige Labels ein die auf der Cebit Platinum Netzteile präsentieren wolllen ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

.. die aber alle sicherlich nicht ganz günstig sein werden und die Frage stellt sich dann, ob sich das für den gemeinen User lohnt, der ja nur selten im effizienten Bereich hantiert.


----------



## Erzbaron (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> .. die aber alle sicherlich nicht ganz günstig sein werden und die Frage stellt sich dann, ob sich das für den gemeinen User lohnt, der ja nur selten im effizienten Bereich hantiert.



Es ist genau wie mit den Gold Netzteilen ... es kommt drauf an was man will ... und ich will ein max. 500W Netzteil am liebsten mit 80plus Platinum ...  und dafür wäre ich auch bereit 200€ aufn Tisch zu legen ... aber ich erwarte das beste ...


----------



## Hübie (20. Februar 2011)

Erzbaron schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, im Gegensatz zur GTX4xx Serie braucht die GTX5xx schon etwas weniger Saft ... aber bei deinem Rechner würde dir ein 550 oder 600W Gold Netzteil schon gut stehen



Ja klar. Aber als ich damals das Corsair HX 520 für einen Athlon X2+X800XL holte wars auch überdimensioniert. Nach Umrüstung auf Phenom II+2xHD4850 inkl. oc wars am Ende. Letzte Woche ging der Rechner dann samt 3,5 Jahre alten Netzteil in andere Hände und schnurrt immer noch.
Lange Rede, garkein Sinn  Kurz gesagt: Das NT soll länger halten als der Rest.
Ich traue den Bezeichnungen mit Gold etc. ohne hin nicht in reellen Situationen. Ist wie mit dem NCAP. Als Richtlinie okay - mehr aber nicht.


----------



## Erzbaron (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da hast du durchaus recht ... das 80plus Zertifikat ist leider absolut kein Qualitätsmerkmal nur eine marketingfähige Richtline ... obs mit NCAP auch so ist kann ich nicht beurteilen ... ich weiß nur das mein Wägelchen 5 Sterne bekommen hat 

Zu einem guten Netzteil gehören wesentlich mehr Faktoren wie eine hohe Effizienz und evtl. gute R&N Werte ... u.a. die Filterung, technische Rafinessen etc. deswegen trau ich einem "Gold" Netzteil für 60€ auch nicht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Man muss aber auch sagen das du mit Schrottigsten Bauteilen keine gültig Gold Zertifizierung hin bekommst. Also insofern  ist es schon "ein" Qualitätsmerkmal. ps. ich hol quanti noch ein wenn ich so weiter poste!!!


----------



## Hübie (20. Februar 2011)

Erzbaron schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast du durchaus recht ... das 80plus Zertifikat ist leider absolut kein Qualitätsmerkmal nur eine marketingfähige Richtline ... obs mit NCAP auch so ist kann ich nicht beurteilen ... ich weiß nur das mein Wägelchen 5 Sterne bekommen hat
> 
> Zu einem guten Netzteil gehören wesentlich mehr Faktoren wie eine hohe Effizienz und evtl. gute R&N Werte ... u.a. die Filterung, technische Rafinessen etc. deswegen trau ich einem "Gold" Netzteil für 60 auch nicht



Eben das meine ich. Der gesunde Menschenverstand suggeriert einem ja, ob eine Investition zu schön ist um wahr zu sein oder halt nicht. Man bekommt sicher Gold hin wenn man Billigkomponenten mit einigen höherwertigen mischt. Langlebigkeit ist dann aber z.B. nicht gegeben... Wie auch immer. Bin gespannt ob mein Cougar auch solang hält wie mein altes Corsair. Das Seasonic lebt bestimmt auch noch


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nagut wenn ihr schon hier rum blögt dann gib mal ein paar Beispiele von Netzteilen die zu recht Gold tragen aber dennoch Schrott sind, ich warte voller Spannung auf eure Antwort.


----------



## Systemcrash (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Superflower sind bestimmt nicht so schlecht, waren es zumindest nicht. Aber mit den Top-NT-Hersteller kommen die bestimmt nicht so wirklich mit.

SF gibt max. 2 Jahre Garantie, während etliche auf den Gold-NTs 3, 5 oder gar 7 Jahre geben. Und solche lange Garantiezeiten drücken mehr Vertrauen aus.

Bei manchen Marken steht leider garnix dabei, z.B. Chieftec, Thermaltake, FSP, Silverstone, Cougar


----------



## Hübie (20. Februar 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Nagut wenn ihr schon hier rum blögt dann gib mal ein paar Beispiele von Netzteilen die zu recht Gold tragen aber dennoch Schrott sind, ich warte voller Spannung auf eure Antwort.



Aufgrund mangelnder Erfahrung kann ich dir da kein Beispiel nennen, aber wenn es nur eine Institution für solche Maßnahmen gibt sollte man dennoch mit Verstand kaufen 
Hatte bisher immer mehr Geld in NTs gesteckt, daher habe ich keine negativen Erfahrungen.
Beim NCAP aber z.B. hat mein Volvo S60 nur 4 Sterne, weil er zur Markteinführung kein akustisches Warnsignal des Gurtes hatte. Der Mangel wurde aber schon 6 Monate später behoben bzw. nachgerüstet aber es gab nie einen Nachtest... Des weiteren sind die Crashtests mangelhaft (nur 180 und 90 Grad Aufprallwinkel).
Statistisch ist aber erwiesen das die meisten Crashs bei 55-67 Grad passieren. Volvo testet hier ausgiebig in beliebigen Winkeln.
Damit möchte ich sagen, das Laborbedingungen eben nicht der Realität entsprechen, aber eine gute Richtlinie darstellen. Es gibt bestimmt schwarze Schafe unter den NTs. Muss ja net Gold sein


----------



## MUMU1 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Superflower sind bestimmt nicht so schlecht, waren es zumindest nicht. Aber mit den Top-NT-Hersteller kommen die bestimmt nicht so wirklich mit.
> 
> SF gibt max. 2 Jahre Garantie, während etliche auf den Gold-NTs 3, 5 oder gar 7 Jahre geben. Und solche lange Garantiezeiten drücken mehr Vertrauen aus.
> 
> Bei manchen Marken steht leider garnix dabei, z.B. Chieftec, Thermaltake, FSP, Silverstone, Cougar



Ich hielte es auch für töricht, in einer Branche, in der ein Nachfolgemodell das nächste jagt, sprich in der Computerhardwarebranche, über die gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Gewährleistungsbestimmungen hinaus zu gehen.


----------



## b0s (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das mag für CPUs und GPUs gelten, die einen Einfluss auf die PErformance haben.

Ein NT soll aber "nur" Strom zur Verfügung stellen und hält i.d.R. deutlich länger. Wenn man im ähnlichen Verbrauchsspektrum bleibt hält n Netzteil gerne 2, 3 oder mehr Generationen an Rechnern aus. Wenns dnan nach 4 Jahren n Knacks hat, krisse n neues, anstatt dasse nochmal 100 Euro rauskloppen musst.

Außer du kaufst von vorneherein billig.


----------



## Hübie (20. Februar 2011)

Dir ist dabei aber bewusst, das du bsplw. nach 3 Jahren kein Äuqivalent zur Leistung sondern zum Wert erhählst. Es sei denn der Hersteller ist kulant... Ist bei z.B. TV-Geräten ebenso der Fall.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Netzteile bauen mit den Jahren ja auch ab, wenn du 7 Jahre Garantie gibts, musst du dir schon sehr sicher sein, dass es in 7 Jahren auch noch das leistet, was es ganz neu geleistet hat. Bei Super Flower ist das wohl nicht so.


----------



## Systemcrash (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



MUMU1 schrieb:


> Ich hielte es auch für töricht, in einer Branche, in der ein Nachfolgemodell das nächste jagt, sprich in der Computerhardwarebranche, über die gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Gewährleistungsbestimmungen hinaus zu gehen.




Für den Endverbraucher ist es bestimmt nicht schlecht. 

Bei Geräten mit 5 oder mehr Jahren Garantie ist die Chance schon höher das es wirklich eine gute Haltbarkeit aufweisen sollte.

Ich hab ein Corsair mit 5 Jahren Garantie, das ich bereits mit meinem vorhergehenden PC nutzen konnte, auf meinem jetztigen tut es immer noch seine Dienste.
Klar, wenn ich jetzt für viel Kohle ein Gold-NT kaufen würde, hätte ich ein paar weniger Watt Stromverbrauch, aber keinesfalls soviel weniger, das ich ein neues NT davon bezahlen könnte.

Früher hatte ich diverse Noname-NTs, die selten 3 Jahre hielten und wenig effizient waren. Da wars natürlich auch nicht so schlimm, das sie sich verabschiedeten


----------



## Strahleman (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Heute habe ich mal das FSP Aurum mit 400 Watt kurz angeschlossen, da ich wissen wollte, wie es so abschneidet. Habe echt sehr gute Werte gemessen, z.T. 95% Effizienz. War aber nur ein kurzer Testlauf, mal abwarten, was der ausgiebige Test bringt.
Bei der Spannungsregulation sieht's leider nicht so schön aus. Bei maximaler Last hatte das Aurum ca. 11,8V auf den beiden 12-V-Schienen.

Nur als kleiner Appetizer, der ausführliche Test kommt wohl die Woche online


----------



## Erzbaron (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Strahleman schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mal das FSP Aurum mit 400 Watt kurz angeschlossen, da ich wissen wollte, wie es so abschneidet. Habe echt sehr gute Werte gemessen, z.T. 95% Effizienz. War aber nur ein kurzer Testlauf, mal abwarten, was der ausgiebige Test bringt.
> Bei der Spannungsregulation sieht's leider nicht so schön aus. Bei maximaler Last hatte das Aurum ca. 11,8V auf den beiden 12-V-Schienen.
> 
> Nur als kleiner Appetizer, der ausführliche Test kommt wohl die Woche online



Die Aurum sind wenn ich mich dunkel erinner auch keine DC-to-DC Netzteile oder Simon? Geb mal Gas, das Aurum 500W wäre ein Kandidat für meinen Rechner 

@ Hübie

Einen Volvo S60 fährst du? Nettes Auto ... stand auch auf meiner "Interessant" Liste ... allerdings ist mir der in meiner gewünschten Ausstattung mal deutlich zu teuer für den doch recht knappen Platz ...

@ Hulkhardy

Das 80plus Gold Zertifikat sagt nur aus wie effizient das Testsample bei 80plus war ... naja und das es bei Vollast nicht direkt explodiert ist ... das wars... uns mitlerweile ist es relativ "einfach" ein Gold Netzteil zu entwickeln wenn entsprechendes knowhow vorhanden ist ... allerdings sparen "billige" Gold Modelle gern an einer vernünftigen Eingangsfilterung um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen

Du wirst von mir jetzt aber keine Markennamen hören bzw. lesen, ich hab kein Bock auf die gleichen Diskussionen wie schon gefühlte 100 mal vorher ... Ich persönlich empfehle nur Netzteile die ich mindestens schon mal in der Hand hatte bzw. eingebaut hab, also solche die ich mit gutem Gewissen empfehlen kann ... und wenn ich gewisse Modelle  nicht empfehle (Silent Pro Gold zum Beispiel) versuche ich an eines ran zukommen um es zu begutachten ... ich änder meine Meinung auch mal zum Beispiel bin ich seit gestern sehr positiv vom Corsair AX 850W angetan


----------



## MUMU1 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Netzteile bauen mit den Jahren ja auch ab, wenn du 7 Jahre Garantie gibts, musst du dir schon sehr sicher sein, dass es in 7 Jahren auch noch das leistet, was es ganz neu geleistet hat. Bei Super Flower ist das wohl nicht so.



Ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass kein Netzteilhersteller überleben könnte, wenn die einschlägigen User nur alle 5 Jahre ein neues Netzteil *kaufen* wüden.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Strahleman schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mal das FSP Aurum mit 400 Watt kurz angeschlossen, da ich wissen wollte, wie es so abschneidet. Habe echt sehr gute Werte gemessen, z.T. 95% Effizienz. War aber nur ein kurzer Testlauf, mal abwarten, was der ausgiebige Test bringt.
> Bei der Spannungsregulation sieht's leider nicht so schön aus. Bei maximaler Last hatte das Aurum ca. 11,8V auf den beiden 12-V-Schienen.
> 
> Nur als kleiner Appetizer, der ausführliche Test kommt wohl die Woche online



 Ist es nicht so das die Effizienz auch sehr stark mit der Temperatur gewisser Bauteile zusammen hängt, also erst ein längerer Testlauf aussagekräftig ist. Gilt das gleich nicht auch für die Spannungsstabilität? Also wenn die schon am Anfang abkackt wie dann erst wenn das Teile mal für ne Stunde Leistung liefern muss.


----------



## Strahleman (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Erzbaron: Jup, ist gruppenreguliert.
@hulkhardy1: Genau so ist es. Daher habe ich extra gesagt, dass es nur ein kurzer Lauf war. Ich bin gespannt, wie es sich beim längeren Lasttest anstellt.


----------



## Systemcrash (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Strahleman

Und wie hast du die Eff gemessen?


----------



## Erzbaron (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Strahleman schrieb:


> @Erzbaron: Jup, ist gruppenreguliert.
> @hulkhardy1: Genau so ist es. Daher habe ich extra gesagt, dass es nur ein kurzer Lauf war. Ich bin gespannt, wie es sich beim längeren Lasttest anstellt.


 
Ich freu mich auf deinen Artikel ... bin trotzdem gespant drauf wie es sich schlägt ... ein gruppenreguliertes Netzteil muss nicht per se schlecht sein ... vorallem wenn es trotz fehlender DC-to-DC Eigenschaft "gold" schafft .. 

Hast du bei deinem kurzen Test nur die 12V belastet oder die Last verteilt?


----------



## PIXI (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

kenn mich jetzt nicht so mit netzteilen aus aber dieses aurum wollte ich mir aufgrund der größe und
natürlich des preises auch holen.

@strahleman: könntest du bitte deinen test irgendwo verlinken oder mir eine kurze pm zukommen
lassen?


gruß PIX


----------



## Strahleman (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Systemcrash: Ich habe eine Chroma, mit der ich die Effizienz messen kann.

@Erzbaron: Ich habe die Last schon prozentual eingestellt, habe das Netzteil nur nicht warmlaufen lassen und auch das Arbeitszimmer war relativ kalt 

@PIXI: Mach ich gerne


----------



## Hübie (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Die Aurum sind wenn ich mich dunkel erinner auch keine DC-to-DC Netzteile oder Simon? Geb mal Gas, das Aurum 500W wäre ein Kandidat für meinen Rechner
> 
> @ Hübie
> 
> ...



Da bei den Volvo-Limousinen der Wertverfall deutlich höher ist kann man getrost gebrauchte kaufen. Habe nun 210.000km (3,5 Jahre) runter und nur Bremsen/Reifen/Öl wechseln müssen.

Da Corsair von Seasonic kauft überrascht es mich nicht, das es positiv auffällt  Ich selber hatte das HX 520 und war stets sehr zufrieden. Das ist nun in München und verrichtet dort leise seinen Dienst weiter.
Weiß gar net ob das auch 5 Jahre Gewährleistung/Garantie hat oder nicht...


----------



## PIXI (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Strahleman: danke schon mal, kannst du bitte auch die kabellängen messen und
auch noch bitte die netzteil-abmessungen? 

man freu ich mich schon auf den test und hoffe das er nicht schlecht ausfällt 


gruß PIX


----------



## Erzbaron (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Hübie

Außendienst?  Bei 210.000km in 3,5 Jahren ... respekt ^^ Aber bei mir wirds definitiv ein neuer aufgrund der Steuervorteile durch Abschreibungen ... 

Dieser positve Eindruck entstand im Rahmen des großen Tests den Piou und ich gemeinsam derzeit fabrizieren ... aber wir haben noch mehr Modelle von denen wir einen durchaus positiven Eindruck haben  Allerdings wirds nun noch ein paar Tage länger dauern bis wir online gehen da leider schon der dritte Termin an der Chroma bei BQ! geplatzt ist ... nervig, aber bei 12 oder 13 Samples nicht auszuschließen ^^

edit: 

@ all ... auf den Test dürft ihr euch aber trotzdem freuen ... hier mal ein paar Beispiele aus unserem Testkader ...

Antec
Chieftec
Cougar
OCZ
Corsair
Lc-Power
Scythe
Seasonic

und einige "Specials" die wir an dieser Stelle noch nicht verraten werden


----------



## poiu (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja Leider  

Aktuell sind wir bemüht alternative Termine, auch an anderen
Teststationen zu vereinbaren, leider wird aus einem Termin wohl vor der CeBIT definitiv  nichts 

Die CeBIT steht  aktuell im Vordergrund, nicht nur für uns und andere Verpflichtungen hab ich ja auch noch 

Aber Gut Ding will weile haben


----------



## Erzbaron (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> Ja Leider
> 
> Aktuell sind wir bemüht alternative Termine, auch an anderen
> Teststationen zu vereinbaren, leider wird aus einem Termin wohl vor der CeBIT definitiv nichts
> ...


 
nicht nur du 

Aber vielleicht bringen die "Alternativen" sogar was ... wer weiss das schon


----------



## poiu (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja wir können nur hoffen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nach der CeBit werden die Foren aber wieder voll sein von neuen Tests mit neu auf dem Markt gekommene NT's, da werdet ihr euch aber ran halten müssen das ihr nicht zu spät dran seit sonst interessiert es keine Sau mehr!


----------



## WallaceXIV (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind, mal wieder eine kleiner Test von mir: Rasurbo RAPM550


----------



## poiu (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Hulk

na ja die meisten sind relativ neu und was exklusives haben wir auch, außerdem werden ein gutes duzend NT´s verglichen, das soll erstmal jemand nachmachen


----------



## Erzbaron (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Nach der CeBit werden die Foren aber wieder voll sein von neuen Tests mit neu auf dem Markt gekommene NT's, da werdet ihr euch aber ran halten müssen das ihr nicht zu spät dran seit sonst interessiert es keine Sau mehr!


 
Wir werden uns schon allein durch die schiere Masse an Samples absetzen können ... außerdem haben wir ja auch ein paar Überraschungen  u.a. ein Sample von einem Hersteller mit dem mal garkeiner rechnet 

Und mal schauen, vielleicht wirds ja auch nicht nur ein Forentest


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> ... u.a. ein Sample von einem Hersteller mit dem mal garkeiner rechnet



Inter Tech? 

Na ja, so unbegründet ist das ja nicht, wen interessieren noch Netzteil, die es schon gibt, wenn man die neuen haben will?
Da nützt die schiere Masse auch nichts.


----------



## Erzbaron (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Inter Tech?
> 
> Na ja, so unbegründet ist das ja nicht, wen interessieren noch Netzteil, die es schon gibt, wenn man die neuen haben will?
> Da nützt die schiere Masse auch nichts.


 
wir haben aber nur die aktuelle creme de la creme


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na ja, Inter Tech bietet halt das, was nicht alle bieten, daher gehören sie auch irgendwie zur Elite.  KLICK 

Klick mal oben auf die Erfahrungsberichte. 
"_Installation: Passt genau, Löscher zum feste schrauben sind genau dort wo die von alten Netzteil sind_".


----------



## Systemcrash (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also Linkworld, LC-Power? Oder sowas wie PCPower&Cooling bzw. Thortech?

Sind keine oft gesehenen Gäste bei Tests


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich glaub @quanti du hast Werbung für das NT gemacht gestern hat es nur 15€ gekostet heute schon 16€ und wer weiß was morgen ist!!!


----------



## Erzbaron (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Also Linkworld, LC-Power? Oder sowas wie PCPower&Cooling bzw. Thortech?
> 
> Sind keine oft gesehenen Gäste bei Tests



Naja, PCPower&Cooling nutzt ja Seasonictechnik, von LC-Power haben wir ein besonderes Andyson  ... aber wir haben was "noch" exotischeres


----------



## Shi (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ein selbst gebautes NT?


----------



## poiu (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Ein selbst gebautes NT?



 der war gut


nö ein GOld NT zu Basteln ist nicht leicht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So schwer ist es jetzt auch nicht, in meinem ersten Jahr als Informations- Elektroniker mussten wir ein NT bauen und sogar das Gehäuse dazu, selbst die Wicklungen haben wir selber ausgerechnet und dann angefertigt. Auch die Platine haben wir selber geätzt. Selbst den Kabel Sleef haben wir von Hand geknüpft, ja Sleev gab es schon 1989.


----------



## Erzbaron (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, das kannste wohl nicht ganz vergleichen ... ein modernes High End Netzteil ist wohl dezent komplexer als ein solches Netzteil was du anno 89 gebaut hast  und zwar so komplex das es immernoch einige Firmen gibt die es bis heute nicht gepackt haben ein goldiges Modell zu entwickeln ...


----------



## poiu (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja der  Grundaufbau ist einfach, ein  AC/DC Netzteil ist nicht so kompliziert aufgebaut.


----------



## Systemcrash (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Naja, PCPower&Cooling nutzt ja Seasonictechnik, von LC-Power haben wir ein besonderes Andyson  ... aber wir haben was "noch" exotischeres



Hatte nicht mal Wintact da die Finger drin  ?

So exotisch, das es nie auf dem deutschen Markt landet  ?

Ich habs, ihr enthüllt wer Brand X ist 

YouTube - Corsair PSU test


----------



## WallaceXIV (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> So schwer ist es jetzt auch nicht, in meinem ersten Jahr als Informations- Elektroniker mussten wir ein NT bauen und sogar das Gehäuse dazu, selbst die Wicklungen haben wir selber ausgerechnet und dann angefertigt. Auch die Platine haben wir selber geätzt. Selbst den Kabel Sleef haben wir von Hand geknüpft, ja Sleev gab es schon 1989.



So was wird einem heute leider nicht mehr beigebracht, man weiß zwar theoretisch alles theoretisch, aber ohne jemals die betreffende Hardware, geschweige denn einen Lötkolben in der Hand gehabt zu haben. Man lernt nur um die Prüfung zu bestehen, und das wenige was man weiß, vergisst man auch wieder, weil man es nie wieder braucht.


----------



## poiu (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> So exotisch, das es nie auf dem deutschen Markt landet  ?



doch die betreten denn Deutschen Markt 

@WallaceXIV

er hat ja früher gelernt, heute lernen die Kinder in der schule nicht mal Addieren


----------



## WallaceXIV (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eine Idee wie man die Güte von Bauteilen wie Kondensatoren testen/beurteilen kann? Ich vertraue der BadCaps Liste nicht wirklich, die hat ja auch schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel.


----------



## Erzbaron (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, pauschalisieren kann man das nicht wirklich ... deswegen finde ich es albern zum Beispiel Taepo Kondis als "nicht so toll" abzustempeln und pauschal Nippon Chemicon als die Oberbringer dazustellen ... das macht ja leider die PCGH aktuell ...

Die Kondis sind nur ein Bausteil in einer mitlerweile doch recht komplexen Elektronik ... und auch hier gillt, schwächstes Glied in einer Kette und so  

Und wenn man zum Beispiel von Rubycon (Delta und Enermax) anfängt gucken einen die meisten etwas reserviert an  ...

Viel interessanter ist doch schon die Anzahl der Primärkondis, grad in hochwattigen Netzteilen ... unser Testspektrum erstreckt sich ja nun von 750W bis 1200W und die Unterschiede in der Elektronik sind schon echt spannend ... auch teilweise bei Firmen wo man nicht unbedingt ordentliche Qualität vermutet ...


----------



## WallaceXIV (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

In dem Rasurbo, was ich gerade getestet habe ist ein CapXon verbaut, der ja zweifelsohne preiswerter ist als ein Nippon Chemicon, aber was sagt das aus? Ist er schlechter, nur weil er preiswerter ist? Der einzige wirklich gravierende Unterschied ist das er nur bis 85° geht, im Gegensatz zu 105°.


----------



## poiu (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

es gab mal vor Jahren Probleme mit Taiwan Elkos, Problem war aber das die Lieferung aus Japan Fehlerhaft war.

Nippon Chemicon sind auch zu einer PR Masche geworden! 

@WallaceXIV
es gab da wohl einige Möglichkeiten zum testen*grübel* E-Technik lange her


----------



## WallaceXIV (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Interessant wären die Ausfallraten und Ausfallzeiten in der Praxis.


----------



## Erzbaron (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Genauso wie die Aussage "Japanische Kondensatoren" ... grausig 

Ich verzichte lieber auf teure, japanische 105° Kondis wenn die restliche Elektronik dafür aufgewertet wird ... die Eingangsfilterung zum Beispiel ... denn wenn die "gut" ist braucht der Primärkondi auch weniger filtern/glätten ... 

Guckt euch doch mal irgendwelche 10€ Billignetzteile an, die haben fast alle 2 Primärkondis weil die Spannungen sonst katastrophal wären ...


----------



## soulpain (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Er ist schon schlechter als ein Nippon-Chemicon KMR. Die Frage ist, was notwendig ist, um eine Komponente langfristig in einem Schaltkreis zu betreiben. Da kommt es vor allem auf Stressfaktoren wie Temperatur und Wechselstrombelastung an, wo wir auch schon gleich bei den Vorzügen von Nippon-Chemicon sind, weil sie ihre Angaben darauf beziehen.

Der Elko im Vorregler hat auf jeden Fall deutliche Vorteile bei der Kühlung, sekundär, wo viele Outputs zusammen kommen, ist es nicht mehr so einfach.

Aber das ist alles erstmal nur Lebensdauer, die Verluste sind z.B. auch noch ein wichtiges Thema. Im Zweifel kann man sich mit 1. überdimensionieren und 2. Wechselstrombelastung senken abhelfen.
Was man messen könnte wäre z.B. Leckstrom im Sperrzustand oder den ESR. Der wird nämlich durch Alterungsprozesse steigen.


----------



## Strahleman (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das mit der Bewertung des Primiär-ElKos ist halt nicht so leicht... Für eine aussagekräftige Bewertung muss der ElKo im Verbund gesehen und nicht nur ein Blick auf die Spezifikationen geworfen werden. Am sinnigsten finde ich hier z. B. ein Messen des Kurvenverlaufs im laufenden Betrieb (dann sieht man gleich die Kurve in Verbindung mit der Eingangsfilterung). Aber selbst dann kann man nur eine zeitlich begrenzte Aussage über die Qualität treffen. Wie die Kurve aussieht, wenn der Kondensator z. T. ausgetrocknet ist, kann man ja erst nach einer bestimmten Zeit herausfinden. Da müsste man sich überlegen, wie man die ElKos künstlich altern lassen kann.

Auf der Sekundäreite gibt es schon ein paar eindeutigere Anzeichen. Werden z. B. ElKos vieler verschiedener Hersteller verwendet, kann man vermuten, dass wahrscheinlich da eingekauft wurde, wo es am günstigsten ist.


----------



## poiu (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hier paar dürftige News zum Huntkey 300W Gold NT

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/142085-huntkey-300w-80-gold-nt-cebit-2011-a.html


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gold bei einem 300Watt NT und was soll das bringen.......... 1 oder 2 € Ersparnis in 10 Jahren!


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sicher mehr und bei Office Rechnern oder Servern, die den ganzen Tag laufen, bringt so ein Netzteil schon was.


----------



## Kaktus (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@hulkhardy1
Du würdest dich wundern wie viele nach solchen NTs verlangen. Gerade wenn diese gleich viele SATA Stecker mit sich bringen, wären sie prädestiniert für kleine Server.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Steht da irgendwas von wie vielen Sata Steckern?
Ich hab dewesen ein 400 Watt NT im Office Rechner, weil die 300 Watt Teile nicht genug Stecker haben.


----------



## Kaktus (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das nicht, aber man kann ja auch Adapter kaufen. Es wäre nur schön wenn es denn mal viele Stecker hätte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Adapter sind aber nicht Sinn der Sache, wenn ich 6 Festplatten anschließen will, aber das NT nur 2 Sata Stecker bietet, dann ist das einfach zu wenig.
Ich will ja auch kein 1000 Watt NT haben mit 20 Pata Steckern, damit ich meine zwei Grafikkarten über Adpater anschließen kann, weils keine PCIe Stecker hat.


----------



## Kaktus (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Spielt doch bei Festplatten keine Rolle. Ist zwar ärgerlich, aber ein Problem ist es nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kann aber, Festplatten haben einen recht hohen Anlaufstrom, wenn du an einer Leitung mit 2 Pata Stecker durch mehrere Adapter 6 Festlatten dranhängst, dann kann das die eine Leitung schon überlasten, weil ja auch noch Brett und CPU dran kleben, ohne dass eine Grafikkarte verbaut ist.


----------



## Kaktus (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ein kleiner Server, mit Onboard IGP und kleiner CPU... mach dich doch nicht verückt


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Natürlich, wenn der Server 10 Festplatten hat.


----------



## Kaktus (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kleine Heimserver.... schieß doch nicht über das Ziel hinaus. Es geht vielleicht um 4-6 Platten, wenn überhaupt


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Keine Ahnung, wie viele Platten hat denn dein Heim Server?


----------



## Kaktus (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Meiner? 4. Reicht. Kenne auch nur wirklich verrückte die mehr als 6 Platten haben. Mehr Anschlüsse bieten die meisten Boards eh nicht, mit wenigen ausnahmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du kannst per PCI oder PCIe weitere Sata Ports zur Verfügung stellen, das ist kein Problem.
Der Server meines Nachbarn hat 12 Festplatten.


----------



## Kaktus (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist aber die Ausnahme. Auf P3D haben einige kleine Server mit 2-4 Platten und die wären schon mit 200W NTs zufrieden die eine sehr gute Effizienz haben. Pico ist wieder zu wenig. Ein Grund warum damals das P3D NT so schnell ausverkauft war, haben alle zugeschlagen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab in meinen Rechnern auch 6-7 Platten drin, weniger kann ich mir gar nicht mehr vorstellen (eher mehr, aber mehr kann ich nicht anschließen), daher nervt es mich auch sehr, wenns Boards gibt, die nur 6 Sata Ports haben.
Verstehe ich auch nicht, wieso eine Southbridge nur 6 Ports liefert und man 2 weitere durch einen Zusatzcontroller anbieten muss (sofern das überhaupt angeboten wird).
Wieso kann die SB nicht auch 10 oder 12 Sata Ports haben, bei USB Ports ist das ja selbstverständlich?


----------



## Worlikon (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> In dem Rasurbo, was ich gerade getestet habe ist ein CapXon verbaut, der ja zweifelsohne preiswerter ist als ein Nippon Chemicon, aber was sagt das aus? Ist er schlechter, nur weil er preiswerter ist? Der einzige wirklich gravierende Unterschied ist das er nur bis 85° geht, im Gegensatz zu 105°.


 
ist es nicht
guck dir mal bei den Elko Herstellern die technischen Datenblätter etwas genauer an, da steht schon einiges mehr als nur Temps oder Kapazität

wie z.B. HInweise zur Restwelligkeit:   
Nippon KMR


----------



## Kaktus (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@quantenslipstream
Weil es nur wenige gibt die so viel brauchen und wenn dann meist als Raid zur Datensicherung. 99,9% der normalen Nutzer brauchen eben nicht mehr als 6 SATA Anschlüsse. Kenne persönlich mittlerweile auch nur noch eine Person die 8 benötigt. Alle anderen haben eh mehrere Rechner und da verteilt ich das ein wenig. 
Ich hab meinen Hauptrecner mit 4 Platten, Testsystem mit einer, Recner meiner Freundin hat 2, Server hat 4. Nach einigen Aufräumarbeiten, hab ich mehr als genug Platz für alles. Man muss nur mal die Datenleichern entsorgen und schwupps.... man hat wieder Platz.


----------



## soulpain (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Gold bei einem 300Watt NT und was soll das bringen.......... 1 oder 2 € Ersparnis in 10 Jahren!


Die Frage liese sich bei jedem Gold-Netzteil stellen. Bei größeren ist es doch viel unsinniger, Strom sparen zu wollen, dann aber Quad Core und GTX-Grafikkarten zu betreiben.

Fakt ist außerdem, dass der sekundärseitig gesteuerte Gegentaktresonanzwandler Vorteile bei der EMV bietet, der HF-Trafo ordentlich Fläche und damit Kosten spart, Restwelligkeit und Stützzeit bei HuntKey ausgzeichnet sind und es zwei PCIe-Stecker bietet. OCP auf 12V ist übrigens satte 28A, deutlich über der Nennleistung. Entsprechende Reserven für stärkere Rechner sind also vorhanden. Das ist so ziemlich das beste Konzept aktuell.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mag schon sein aber wie viel schluckt ein Office Rechner? Kleine CPU nicht mal die läuft richtig auf last von der onboard oder kleinen Grafikkarte ganz zu schweigen. Sagen wir mal 150Watt ob das NT jetzt 83% oder 93% Effizienz hat macht eigentlich keinen großen Unterschied. Das heißt über den Daumen gepeilt das NT zieht etwa 15 Watt mehr aus der Steckdose und bis du da die Mehrkosten wieder drin hast vergehen Jahre.


----------



## soulpain (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das is richtig, allerdings solltest Du vielleicht nochmal meinen zweiten Absatz lesen, der erklärt, was sonst noch alles in den Preis einfließt. Ich verstehe nicht wie die Leute immer darauf kommen, die Preisdifferenz lediglich mit Stromsparen als Gegenwert zu rechnen.


----------



## Systemcrash (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab auch ein 400W und 450W-NT, weil kleinere Modelle zu wenig Laufwerksanschlüsse haben. Mit Adaptern will ich nix zu tun haben, hatte bei meinem Bastel-PC zu oft Kontaktprobleme

Ansonsten würde mir evtl. ein 300W-NT reichen, denn über 280W primärseitig bin ich noch nie hinausgekommen


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> Weil es nur wenige gibt die so viel brauchen und wenn dann meist als Raid zur Datensicherung. 99,9% der normalen Nutzer brauchen eben nicht mehr als 6 SATA Anschlüsse. Kenne persönlich mittlerweile auch nur noch eine Person die 8 benötigt. Alle anderen haben eh mehrere Rechner und da verteilt ich das ein wenig.



Ich hab zwei Rechner, den Office Rechner und den Spiele Rechner, im Office Rechner sind 5 Platten drin, weil das Brett nur 6 Sata Ports hat ().
Im Spiele Rechner sinds 6 Platten.
Ich würde gerne 8 oder 10 einbauen (müssten passen), aber ich kann sie nicht anschließen.



Kaktus schrieb:


> Man muss nur mal die Datenleichern entsorgen und schwupps.... man hat wieder Platz.



Das mache ich sowieso, hab noch 50 Festplatten liegen, aber viele IDE Platten sind darunter und dafür gibts leider keinen USB 3 Controller.



soulpain schrieb:


> Die Frage liese sich bei jedem Gold-Netzteil stellen. Bei größeren ist es doch viel unsinniger, Strom sparen zu wollen, dann aber Quad Core und GTX-Grafikkarten zu betreiben.



Es geht wohl meist um das Gewissen, oder um die finanzielle Lage, sich solche Netzteil leisten zu können, wenn man eh High End Komponenten verbaut hat.



soulpain schrieb:


> Fakt ist außerdem, dass der sekundärseitig gesteuerte Gegentaktresonanzwandler Vorteile bei der EMV bietet, der HF-Trafo ordentlich Fläche und damit Kosten spart, Restwelligkeit und Stützzeit bei HuntKey ausgzeichnet sind und es zwei PCIe-Stecker bietet. OCP auf 12V ist übrigens satte 28A, deutlich über der Nennleistung. Entsprechende Reserven für stärkere Rechner sind also vorhanden. Das ist so ziemlich das beste Konzept aktuell.



Klingt sehr interessant, bin also mal gespannt auf einen Test von dir, sofern du einen vorhast.


----------



## seltsam (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich möchte mir ein neues Netzteil holen,ca. 600 -700 Watt.
Jetzt hab ich aber das Problem,das ich da keinen durchblick hab^^  , wegen belastbarkeit und den schienen und so weiter.
Ich möchte jetzt nicht wegen jedem teil was ich austausch gucken müssen , was wie wo und warum was vom Netzteil zieht.
Am besten Einbauen > Anschalten > Glücklich sein 
Kann mir da jemand was gutes empfehlen? Schmerzgrenze liegt so bei ca. 150 Euro
Mein letztes Netzteil hab ich mir vor 5 Jahren geholt,also bin da absolut nicht mehr auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Erzbaron (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was für ein Rechner soll denn versorgt werden??

Gängige Empfehlungen sind zum Beispiel:

Antec True Power New 650 oder 750W
BeQuiet! Straight Power E8 CM 680W
Cougar SX 700W
Enermax Pro/Modu 87+ 700W

usw.

Brauchst du Kabelmanagement? Wie wichtig ist dir die Effizienz?


----------



## seltsam (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bin da gerade am Neukaufen.Ist überfällig,weil ich mir meinen letzten rechner vor 5 jahren gebaut hab. Und jetzt fang ich langsam an , genau das zu merken beim Spielen.

Ich wart noch die AMD 8 Kern ab,was die können. Also gehen wir davon aus das das netzteil noch dieses Jahr einen 8 kern prozessor , eine gtx 580 (oder ähnliches bis dahin) , 2 - 3 Festplatten , 2 - 3 Laufwerke , eine Soundkarte  , 8- 12 GB ram und den rest halt ^^ befeuern muss.
Ich möchte das halt einbauen können ohne angst zu haben das das netzteil puff macht .
Das ganze kommt dann in den Coolermaster HAF 932 Big Tower (AMD Edition),den ich schon hab.Nicht mehr ganz neu, aber war zimlich günstig für das gehäuse zu bekommen.

Edit: Und später auch aufrüsten können ohne das netzteil tauschen zu müssen.


----------



## WallaceXIV (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann kannst du auf jeden Fall eins von den Netzteilen nehmen, die Erzbaron vorgeschlagen hat. Die Leistung reicht dicke.


----------



## Strahleman (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na sieh mal an, was der Postbote heute vorbeigebracht hat 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erzbaron (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

na sieh mal einer an ... ein Golden King 

Baust du es komplett auseinander und postest ein Bild der Platine? büdde


----------



## poiu (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

na dann bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## WallaceXIV (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Will auch eins haben.


----------



## Erzbaron (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Will auch eins haben.


 
abwarten 

Zur Cebit werden noch genügend Platinum Modelle vorgestellt ... außerdem trau ich SF immernoch nicht wirklich ^^


----------



## Strahleman (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Baust du es komplett auseinander und postest ein Bild der Platine? büdde


Ich muss schauen, wie weit ich es auseinander nehmen kann ohne es zu beschädigen. Die PCGH braucht das Netzteil noch zum Abfotografieren in der Redaktion.



poiu schrieb:


> na dann bin ich mal gespannt


Test ist gerade durch: Spitzeneffizienz 95% und der Lüfter hat erst bei 100% Last angefangen kurz anzudrehen und nach 5 Minuten wieder abgeschaltet. Leider hat es sich so angehört, als wenn der Lüfter ein wenig schleifen würde, bis jetzt das einzige Manko am Netzteil  (Habe aber bis jetzt auch nur gemessen, mehr nicht).


----------



## WallaceXIV (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hast du eine Chroma zur Verfügung?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja toll für 2% mehr Effizienz 170€ für das NT.............kannst in die Tonne kloppen. Sorry für meine Direktheit aber das dachte ich gerade.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da stimmt die Preis/Leitung ja schon mal gar nicht.


----------



## WallaceXIV (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Preis werden auch noch runter gehen. Ist doch immer so bei einem neuen Produkt.


----------



## Strahleman (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Hast du eine Chroma zur Verfügung?


Jep, siehst du auch zum Beispiel im Video zum Cougar PCGH Netzteil 



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Naja toll für 2% mehr Effizienz 170€ für das NT.............kannst in die Tonne kloppen. Sorry für meine Direktheit aber das dachte ich gerade.


Wenn man so von Anfang an gedacht hätte, würden wir jetzt noch bei 80Plus (Standard) feststecken. Denn 2% mehr des Bronze-Siegels, was macht das schon aus?! Binnen sechs Jahren wurde über die Anforderungen der einzelnen "Siegelstufen" um 12% erhöht. Und das Netzteil kostet 149 Euro und keine 170 Euro 

€: Ich sage nur Seasonic X400-FL. Da hat keiner gemotzt, dass das Netzteil anfangs 135 Euro gekostet hat.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

In Japan geht es aber für umgerechnet 170€ über den Tisch! Aber selbst 145€ sind zu viel, bei Enermax oder Cougar, be quiet könnte ich es verstehen die haben auch einen Namen aber Super Flower bin mal gespannt wer da bereit ist den Preis zu bezahlen.


----------



## Strahleman (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> In Japan geht es aber für umgerechnet 170€ über den Tisch!


Das ist schön für die Japaner, da ich in Deutschland wohne, orientiere ich mich aber am deutschen Marktpreis.


hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Aber selbst 145€ sind zu viel, bei Enermax oder Cougar, be quiet könnte ich es verstehen die haben auch einen Namen aber Super Flower bin mal gespannt wer da bereit ist den Preis zu bezahlen.


Hast du schon das Golden King getestet? Wenn nein, würde ich solche überhasteten Aussagen einmal zurückhalten. Ich wusste auch nicht, was da auf mich zukommt und war wirklich positiv überrascht, dass das Netzteil so gut verarbeitet ist. Meiner Meinung nach muss es sich in Sachen Elektronik nicht hinter Enermax oder be quiet! verstecken.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mag ja echt sein das, das NT gut ist, siehe Golden Green aber ich denke wenn die User eine Wahl haben werden nicht viele zu Super Flower greifen. Zumal ich ja vernommen habe das auf der CeBit noch mehr Platin NT's vorgestellt werden. Ist doch das Selbe wie bei den Turnschuhen wenn du die Wahl zwischen Nike, Adidas oder Puma hast wer greift dann schon zu dem Hersteller xy obwohl die nicht schlecht sein mögen.


----------



## PIXI (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@strahleman: wie sieht es den mit dem test zum aurum aus? gibt schon was neues?

gruß PIX


----------



## Strahleman (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@PIXI: Der Test ist durch und auch der Text steht zum Teil schon. Da das Super Flower aber kurzfristig rein kam und es im Moment interessanter ist, wird wohl erst der Artikel kommen. Natürlich werde ich mein Bestes geben, dass auch der Test zum Aurum so bald wie möglich online kommt


----------



## Erzbaron (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Strahleman schrieb:


> @PIXI: Der Test ist durch und auch der Text steht zum Teil schon. Da das Super Flower aber kurzfristig rein kam und es im Moment interessanter ist, wird wohl erst der Artikel kommen. Natürlich werde ich mein Bestes geben, dass auch der Test zum Aurum so bald wie möglich online kommt


 
also ich finde das Aurum wichtiger und spannender


----------



## PIXI (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

^^ höre ich da etwa ein hauch ironie 

freu mich auf jeden fall riesig auf den test...


----------



## Erzbaron (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

eigentlich nicht, tatsächlich interessiert mich das Aurum wirklich mehr  

Das Super Flower ist eigentlich nur durch die Effizienz interessant ... der Rest ... naja


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also @Erzbaron bist du auch der Meinung das es auf keinen Fall die 145-170€, wir streiten noch was es kosten wird, wert ist?


----------



## PIXI (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

mich auch weil die firma schon ewig besteht und so auch eine gewisse erfahrung mit bringt, be quiet ist mir zu ausfallbehaftet
und seasonic einfach zu teuer (wenn auch gut).
was hat es eigentlich mit diesem MIA auf sich?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also @Erzbaron bist du auch der Meinung das es auf keinen Fall die 145-170€, wir streiten noch was es kosten wird, wert ist?


 
Mindestens um 80€ zu teuer, würde ich sagen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das bei be quiet die Ausfallrate größer wäre als bei anderen wäre mir neu. Das waren noch Zeiten von den P5 NT's ist schon lange vergessen. Außerdem verkauft be quiet so viel Netzteile wie aller anderen Hersteller zusammen, da kann schon mal das ein oder andere kaputt gehen.


----------



## PIXI (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

??? wie alle anderen

kann ich irgenwie nicht glauben, denn im fast jedem pc den ich mal aufgeschraubt hatte war ein fsp verbaut (meist soche komplettrechner).


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

FSP ist auch be quiet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Öhm, FSP stellt für Listan her, es ist nicht ein Konzern.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist es aber nicht so das FSP Anteile an Listan hat, wenn nicht kläre mich bitte auf. Man liest so viel da verliert man irgendwann den Überblick.


----------



## Erzbaron (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Hulkhardy

Mir persönlich ist der Preis relativ egal ... aber wenn ich mir die Innenraumfotos bei Jonnyguru anschaue ... besprechen wir das am besten unter 4 Augen per PM ^^

Ein gutes Netzteil besticht nicht nur durch Effizienz oder R&N Werte ... da gehört noch deutlich mehr dazu, vorallem wenn eben dieses Netzteil 150€ kostet 

@ PIXI

Das liegt vermutlich daran das FSP für fast alle großen Komplett PC Hersteller die Netzteile liefert ...  Medion, Acer, HP usw. beziehen alle zum Teil von FSP ... aber auch LiteOn und Delta findet man häufiger ... In den Komplett PCs der großer Hersteller findest du ausschließlich brauchbare Netzteiltechnik, die wissen schon warum 

Ansonsten, dir ist bekannt das auch Be Quiet! bei FSP fertigen lässt? Bzw. FSP für BQ! fertigt und entwickelt?  Aber wenn du sonst ein "günstiges" Gold Netzteil willst musst du ja beinah ein Superblümchen nehmen ... aber nur beinah ^^

edit:

BQ! gehört NICHT zu FSP, BQ! ist eine Marke der Firma Listan und FSP ist der Vertragsfertiger ... ähnlich wie bei Corsair und Seasonic oder Antec und Delta ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> @ Hulkhardy
> 
> Mir persönlich ist der Preis relativ egal ... aber wenn ich mir die Innenraumfotos bei Jonnyguru anschaue ... besprechen wir das am besten unter 4 Augen per PM ^^


 
Mach mal 6 Augen draus, denn mich interessiert das auch sehr.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kann es sein das FSP Firmenanteile an Listan hat oder war das umgekehrt...........ich mein mal irgendwas gelesen zu habe, kann mich natürlich auch irren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Von sowas weiß ich nichts, höre ich zum ersten Mal.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist das Platin NT von Super Flower nur eine modifiziertes Golden Green oder eine komplette neu Entwicklung? Das interessiert mich eigentlich brennend.


----------



## Erzbaron (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das FSP Firmenanteile an Listan hat oder war das umgekehrt...........ich mein mal irgendwas gelesen zu habe, kann mich natürlich auch irren.


 
Das wäre mir auch neu  das würde mich vorallem wundern da BQ! aktuell auch eng mit Seasonic zusammenarbeitet


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also ne Antwort auf den Post #2475 wäre mir ja echt lieber gewesen @Erzbaron!


----------



## Erzbaron (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Golden Green und Golden King sind recht eng verwandt, die Golden King Serie ist aber punktuell modifiziert ...


----------



## Strahleman (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So, bin nun auch mit dem Inneren durch. Das mit Enermax und be quiet nehm ich zurück  Sah auf den ersten Blick besser aus, als es dann doch ist. Insgesamt steckt ne ordentliche Technik drin, aber waren dann doch ein paar Stellen, die wenig überdacht wurden. Nicht unbedingt die Bauteile, aber das Layout hätte doch etwas schöner intelligenter werden können. Mehr dazu gibt's aber im Test, der hoffentlich morgen raus kann.


----------



## Erzbaron (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Strahleman schrieb:


> So, bin nun auch mit dem Inneren durch. Das mit Enermax und be quiet nehm ich zurück  Sah auf den ersten Blick besser aus, als es dann doch ist. Insgesamt steckt ne ordentliche Technik drin, aber waren dann doch ein paar Stellen, die wenig überdacht wurden. Nicht unbedingt die Bauteile, aber das Layout hätte doch etwas schöner intelligenter werden können. Mehr dazu gibt's aber im Test, der hoffentlich morgen raus kann.


 
meinst du jetzt das Aurum oder das Superblümchen? 

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ist das Golden king technisch lang nicht so fein wie ein Enermax 87+ oder ein Antec HCP ... 

Aber was ist nun mit dem Aurum?


----------



## Systemcrash (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da ich oft mit diversen Fertig-PCs zu tun habe, hab ich auch etwas Erfahrung mit FSP. Und die sind nicht so positiv, Ausfälle sind keine Seltenheit, auch wenn sie nie wirklich ausgelastet werden. Meine Erfahrung beziehen sich auf die 300 und 350W, die "Nobelteile" sind da sehr selten.

Alle HP-PCs, die ich in den letzten Jahren in der Hand hatte, waren Lite-on.

Die bequiet waren doch mal Topower und sind seit ein paar Jahren von FSP, oder seh ich da was falsch? Welche sollen denn Seasonic haben.

Und das bequiet so extrem viel verkauft, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Seit den Massenausfällen diverser Serien (auch E5 by FSP) spielen die eine deutlich kleinere Rolle als vor ein paar Jahren.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Massenausfälle waren noch zu Topower Zeiten deswegen sind sie ja zu FSP wenn ich mich nicht irre. Na hoffentlich liege ich jetzt wenigstens richtig.


----------



## PIXI (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

danke leute jetzt bin ich ein stück schlauer geworden, dachte eigentlich immer das fsp im großen
und ganzen gute nt's baut.

was ist nun dieses MIA beim aurum?


----------



## PIXI (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

danke leute jetzt bin ich ein stück schlauer geworden, dachte eigentlich immer das fsp im großen
und ganzen gute nt's baut.

was ist nun dieses MIA beim aurum?


----------



## Philipus II (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Auch die BeQuiet E5 hatten mehrere konstruktive Mängel. Die erste Revision hatte eine unzureichende Lüftersteuerung. Alle Revisionen litten an miesen Kondensatoren.

Seasonic gefertigte BeQuiets könnte es Gerüchten zu Folge in Zukunft geben.


----------



## Systemcrash (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eben, auch die FSP bei bequiet waren nicht erste Sahne. FSP baut eben auch nur das, was bequiet bezahlt hat. Das FSP es besser kann als mit den E5 wissen die NT-Freaks 

Man hört wenig schlechtes von den Everest und Blue Storm, ebenso von den Amacrox. Das Aurum ist deshalb auf jeden Fall interessant, wenn man nicht so viele Laufwerke hat.

Und wenn bequiet in Zukunft bei Seasonic fertigen läßt und den Preis wieder drückt, naja, auch nicht so interessant. Unter eigenen Namen bietet Seasonic gute Qualität, die als Corsair, Silverpower und Antec gelabelten Seasonics sind auch ok.


----------



## Systemcrash (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

doppelt


----------



## Systemcrash (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

schon wieder, mist


----------



## Strahleman (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Erzbaron: Der Test zum Aurum kommt auch bald. Keine Sorge 
@PIXI: Der MIA ist ein Controller, der Schutzfunktionen, Zero-Current-Switching und "Hold up control" beinhaltet. Habe heute deswegen auch eine Mails an FSP geschickt, da ich auch mehr Infos zu dem Chip hätte. Mal abwarten, was als Antwort kommt. So wie es aussieht, werden die Funktionen auf 2 Controller (FSP6600 und FSP6601) verteilt.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ist es aber nicht so das FSP Anteile an Listan hat, wenn nicht kläre mich bitte auf. Man liest so viel da verliert man irgendwann den Überblick.


Hallo hulkhardy1

Das wäre mir neu.
Wir lassen "nur" alle aktuellen Serien bei FSP fertigen.


Systemcrash schrieb:


> Die bequiet waren doch mal Topower und sind seit ein paar Jahren von FSP, oder seh ich da was falsch? Welche sollen denn Seasonic haben.


Hallo Systemcrash
Das ist korrekt. Aktuell lassen wir aber nichts bei Seasonic fertigen.


Systemcrash schrieb:


> Und das bequiet so extrem viel verkauft, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Seit den Massenausfällen diverser Serien (auch E5 by FSP) spielen die eine deutlich kleinere Rolle als vor ein paar Jahren.


Nun, da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen 

Zumal: wenn wir nicht soo viele Netzteile verkaufen würden, würde sich auch ein eigenes Design (wie bei den aktuellen Dark- und Straight Power Geräten) nicht lohnen.


----------



## Erzbaron (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Große Teile der E5 Serie waren wirklich nicht sooo toll wie erhofft, wobei es aber auch nicht wenige gibt die immernoch tadellos laufen ... genauso wie viele Topower Modelle .. und die "alten" E7 sowie die aktuellen E8 sind wirklich gut gelungen, sauber verarbeitet, ordentliche Bauteile ... hab schon deutlich schlimmeres gesehen ... Die P8 waren grundsätzlich auch ok und bei den P9 wurden die Kritikpunkte der P8 ausgebessert ...

Wobei sich Seasonic nach "unten" aber auch nicht soo viel sagen lässt, Antec hat ja die S12 II Serie auch "nur" übernommen, und die SilverPower bzw. Arctic Cooling Modelle sind noch die S12 I Serie ... als "Budgetlinie", ansonsten sind die aktuellen Corsair AX Modelle made by Seasonic auch echt nice, gleichen aber den Seasonic Retail Modellen fast wie ein Ei dem anderen (bis auf die PCB Farbe und den modularen Kabeln) ... hab beide hier


----------



## Systemcrash (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Nun, da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen
> 
> Zumal: wenn wir nicht soo viele Netzteile verkaufen würden, würde sich auch ein eigenes Design (wie bei den aktuellen Dark- und Straight Power Geräten) nicht lohnen.


 
Mist 

Für meine Anforderungen hat bequiet eben nix 


@Erzbaron

Auch wenn die umgelabelten Seasonics nicht unbedingt das neueste Design sind, schlecht finde ich sie nicht


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Mist


Mal verliert man, mal gewinnen andere 


Systemcrash schrieb:


> Für meine Anforderungen hat bequiet eben nix


Was wären denn deine Anforderungen?


----------



## Strahleman (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Große Teile der E5 Serie waren wirklich nicht sooo toll wie erhofft, wobei es aber auch nicht wenige gibt die immernoch tadellos laufen ... genauso wie viele Topower Modelle .. und die "alten" E7 sowie die aktuellen E8 sind wirklich gut gelungen, sauber verarbeitet, ordentliche Bauteile ... hab schon deutlich schlimmeres gesehen ... Die P8 waren grundsätzlich auch ok und bei den P9 wurden die Kritikpunkte der P8 ausgebessert ...


Sehe ich genauso. Ich habe einem Kumpel damals ein E5 in den Rechner gebaut, das hat seit letzter Woche das Mainboard überlegt (ich wusste garnicht, dass sich Kondensatoren so arg aufblähen können ). Beim P8 war v.a. R&N ein Problem, das wurde beim P9 aber wirklich gänzlich ausgebessert. Einzig das komische Plastikgehäuse gefällt mir garnicht am DPP, aber da ist ja ne visuelle Sache und keine technische


----------



## Erzbaron (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Strahleman schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Ich habe einem Kumpel damals ein E5 in den Rechner gebaut, das hat seit letzter Woche das Mainboard überlegt (ich wusste garnicht, dass sich Kondensatoren so arg aufblähen können ). Beim P8 war v.a. R&N ein Problem, das wurde beim P9 aber wirklich gänzlich ausgebessert. Einzig das komische Plastikgehäuse gefällt mir garnicht am DPP, aber da ist ja ne visuelle Sache und keine technische


 
Ich will mir die DPP P9 auch endlich mal intensiv zu Gemüte führen ... aber dein Chef hat mir noch keines geschickt  NOCH nicht 

@ Systemcrash

Ich würde auch nie behaupten das die "alten" Seasonic Designs schlecht wären, das S12 der ersten Generation war damals ein absoluter Technikvorreiter und die S12 II und M12 II basieren noch heute drauf und wurden nur punktuell verbessert ... nicht umsonst hat Antec erst kürzlich die kleinen HCG auf Basis der S12 II veröffentlicht ... gute Technik zu einem sehr guten Preis


----------



## Strahleman (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ich will mir die DPP P9 auch endlich mal intensiv zu Gemüte führen ... aber dein Chef hat mir noch keines geschickt  NOCH nicht


In dem Fall mein Herausgeber  Nicht, dass hier am Ende noch jemand denkt, dass ich bei Be Quiet bin.
Am besten einfach anrufen, irgendwann wird er scho drangehen


----------



## Erzbaron (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Strahleman schrieb:


> In dem Fall mein Herausgeber  Nicht, dass hier am Ende noch jemand denkt, dass ich bei Be Quiet bin.
> Am besten einfach anrufen, irgendwann wird er scho drangehen


 
das du bei PC-Max bist ist ja eigentlich hinreichend bekannt ... so wars aber auch nicht gemeint 

Aber ich hab heute morgen schon mit ihm telefoniert ... wir wollen ja endlich an die Chroma bei Listan


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Warum lässt du dir das Gerät nicht nach Hause bringen?


----------



## WallaceXIV (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Leute was gibts es im Moment brauchbares im Bereich von 50-60 Euro mit 500 bis 600 Watt mit modularen Kabelmanagement?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

In dem Preisbereich ist die Auswahl nich all zu groß da gibts eigentlich nur das Sharkoon ist aber dafür mit recht brauchbaren Bauteilen ausgestattet, also kein Schrott.Sharkoon Rush Power M SHA-R600M 600W ATX 2.3 (8728) ab 66.61 € | heise online-Preisvergleich


----------



## WallaceXIV (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei näherer Betrachtung ist das Rasurbo RAPM550, in dem Preissegment (mit Kabelmanagement) also doch nicht ganz so fehl am Platz wie ich es in meinem Fazit dargestellt habe. Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Philipus II (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Zu BeQuiet: BeQuiet ist wirklich Marktführer im Bereich Retailsnetzteile.
Der Lagebericht des Jahresabschlusses ist ja öffentlich einsehbar. Da der Wirtschaftsprüfer seinen Servus druntergesetzt hat, wird das schon stimmen

Bezüglich des Rasurbo:
Ein paar Praxiserfahrungen bezüglich Fiepen wären noch gut.
Und Restwelligkeitsmessungen wären halt auch noch wichtig für eine "Freigabe".


----------



## Erzbaron (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Warum lässt du dir das Gerät nicht nach Hause bringen?


 
Naja ... Die Entscheidung wäre "ich kauf mir eine Chroma und behalte mein kleines Auto" oder "ich kaufe mir ein großes teueres Auto und teste an der Chroma bei Listan ... zu der ich dann aber mit meinem neuen großen Auto hinfahren kann" 

... ich hab mich für letzteres entschieden ... bzw. noch nicht entschieden weil ich noch nicht weiß welches auto ich mir kaufen soll ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ein Smart reicht, die paar Netzteile passen auf den Beifahrersitz.


----------



## poiu (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Erzbaron  kauf dir ein nicht so großes Auto und eine Sunmoon  aber für die bräuchtest auch platz, das wird eng bei dir


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Smart ist noch zu teuer da gibts jetzt Autos von den Chinesen für 7000€. Nagelneu und sogar mit vier Türen+vier Räder und ein Motor ist auch dabei!!! Hab auch gehört die Elektronik hat Japanische Kondensatoren, was will dein Herz mehr


----------



## WallaceXIV (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Zu BeQuiet: BeQuiet ist wirklich Marktführer im Bereich Retailsnetzteile.
> Der Lagebericht des Jahresabschlusses ist ja öffentlich einsehbar. Da der Wirtschaftsprüfer seinen Servus druntergesetzt hat, wird das schon stimmen
> 
> Bezüglich des Rasurbo:
> ...


 
Also das Fiepen konnte ja auf die GTX280 zurückgeführt werden, da es in keinem anderen Test auftrat und bei anderen Grafikkarten auch nicht, eine R&N Messung wäre aber natürlich von Vorteil, wäre doch mal was für strahlemann, der ja über eine Chroma verfügt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also Netzteile die, die LLC Technik nutzen also keine Spulen mehr verwenden dürften doch rein Theoretisch nicht mehr fiepen oder nicht???


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Also das Fiepen konnte ja auf die GTX280 zurückgeführt werden, da es in keinem anderen Test auftrat und bei anderen Grafikkarten auch nicht, eine R&N Messung wäre aber natürlich von Vorteil, wäre doch mal was für strahlemann, der ja über eine Chroma verfügt.


 
Daher empfehle ich für den Geräuschtest eines Netzteil auch ein System mit Onboardgrafik oder passiver Grafikkarte.


----------



## Erzbaron (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Quanti

Ein Smat pfff ... dann kann ich auch gleichen meinen Aygo behalten 

@ Piou

jau, bei mir im Büro könnte es für ne Chroma ein bisschen zu eng sein ... und im Keller hab ich auch keinen Platz ^^

@ Hulkhardy

Leider nicht ... die LLC Technik wird dafür eingesetzt das der Primärtrafo mit "verträglicheren" Impulsen gefüttert wird um dessen Schaltvergänge zu verbessern ... Spulen sind auch bei LLC Netzteilen genügend vorhanden  zumal der Trafo ja auch nix anderes als ne große Spule ist die genauso "singen" kann wie die anderen ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht, wie du sonst Spannung transformieren willst, ohne Spulen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jap hab mal wieder was verwechselt, die LLC Technik ist dazu da um die Verlustleistung der Schaltvorgänge zu vermindern. Muss mich mal da wieder einlesen. Einen schönen Überblick bekommst man auf Computerbase ist einfach kompakt und sehr informativ wie ein NT funktioniert. Bericht: Netzteile (Drucken) - ComputerBase


----------



## Erzbaron (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

genau so ist es ...

Die LLC Technik dient primär dazu um die Effizienz zu erhöhen ... Gold und Platin lassen grüßen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nich unbedingt das CougarGX nutzt nicht LLC und hat dennoch Gold.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wer weiß, was Cougar für das Facelift geändert hat.


----------



## Erzbaron (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Nich unbedingt das CougarGX nutzt nicht LLC und hat dennoch Gold.


 
Heisst nur anders 

KLICK MICH

RST - Rapid Switch Technology


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jo, jo, BMW nennt ESP ja auch nicht ESP, ist aber das gleiche.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Glaube ich nicht @quanti da die neuen GX immer noch mit Gold zertifiziert sind! Hätten sie statt 93% die 95% Effizienz wären es Platin Netzteile. Außerdem ist es glaub ein erheblicher Aufwand das Platinen Layout dahingehend zu ändern um auf LLC um zu stellen. edit: ok @Erzbaron warst mal wieder schnelle, gut dann ist es klar aber langsam aber sicher bist du das was @Stefan früher war, kommt bei dir alles wie aus der Pistole geschossen!!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du weißt doch, nach der Cebit kommen die Details ans Licht.


----------



## Shi (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mal ne Frage an die Netzteilhersteller: Wie sind bei euch die Produktionsbedingungen? Sind die Arbeiter Giftstoffen ausgesetzt? Zahlt ihr einen angemessenen Lohn? Wie ist das Arbeitsklima? Wie lange arbeiten die Arbeiter jeden Tag?
Ich meine natürlich die Arbeiter in den Fabrikhallen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was denkst du was du für eine Antwort bekommst? Eine von der PR Abteilung und wie die aussieht kannst du dir ja ausmalen.


----------



## Shi (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich will eine ehrliche Antwort, warum sollte ich die nicht bekommen? Entweder ich bekomm ne ehrliche oder gar keine  Dann kann ich daraus schließen, dass die Hersteller eventuell die Arbeiter ausbeuten


----------



## WallaceXIV (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Schau dir den Artikel an, dann kannst du es ungefähr abschätzen: Netzteilfertigung: Fabrikbesuch bei Cougar - netzteil, cougar


----------



## b0s (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ohne das böse zu meinen sei mir ein kleiner Hinweis gestattet: Wir leben im Kapitalismus, dessen Grundprinzip die Ausbeutung ist.


----------



## Shi (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist ja das Problem, ich würde kein NT kaufen dessen Hersteller die Arbeiter heftig ausbeutet


----------



## WallaceXIV (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ausbeutung auf der einen Seite, aber die Leute dort sind froh wenn sie überhaupt Arbeit haben.

Les dir doch mal den Artikel durch.


----------



## Shi (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Man kann ihnen auch bessere Bedingungen bieten, ohne sie gleich feuern zu müssen


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Problem, ich würde kein NT kaufen dessen Hersteller die Arbeiter heftig ausbeutet


 
Dann darfst du gar nichts mehr kaufen, denn entweder werden die Menschen ausgebeutet oder die Tiere, suchs dir aus.


----------



## poiu (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

oder beides


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> oder beides


 
Meist nur eins davon, entweder die Hühner oder die, die sie weiter verarbeiten.


----------



## WallaceXIV (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Lang lebe der Kapitalismus.


----------



## Shi (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich meinte nur: Es wäre gut, wenn der Hersteller den (falls vorhanden) gesetzlichen Mindestlohn, besser mehr zahlen würden, jedenfalls so viel dass es gut zum Leben im entsprechenden Land reicht. 
Auch sollten die Arbeiter keine 12 Stunden arbeiten müssen, Schwangere und Kranke schon gar nicht, die Arbeiter sollten nicht mit giftigen Chemikalien in Berührung kommen, und nicht geschlagen werden oder so (Extremfall)


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So siehts aus...



Shi schrieb:


> Ich meinte nur: Es wäre gut, wenn der Hersteller den (falls vorhanden) gesetzlichen Mindestlohn, besser mehr zahlen würden, jedenfalls so viel dass es gut zum Leben im entsprechenden Land reicht.
> Auch sollten die Arbeiter keine 12 Stunden arbeiten müssen, Schwangere und Kranke schon gar nicht, die Arbeiter sollten nicht mit giftigen Chemikalien in Berührung kommen, und nicht geschlagen werden oder so (Extremfall)


 
Und das Netzteil kostet dann 500€, das Mainboard 800€ und die CPU 2000€...


----------



## Shi (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nein, das ist übertrieben. Ich bin aber bereit, für "fair" produzierte Waren einen (erheblichen) Aufpreis zu zahlen. Man muss nicht immer nur an sich denken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nö, ich tippe sogar, dass das noch teuer ist, wenn du z.B. westliche Maßstäbe in der Arbeitswelt allgemein gültig machen willst.
Ein Chinese bekommt, dann Krankenversicherung, Sozialleistungen, Mutterschutz, Fördermaßnahmen, usw. das kannst du dann nicht mehr finanzieren.
Denk nur mal daran, was Kaffee kosten würde, wenn ein Kolumbianer so viel verdienen würde, wie hier und auch die Absicherungen hätte.


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Viele sind aber eben nicht bereit, einen "erheblichen Aufpreis" zu zahlen.


----------



## Shi (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

In den Entwicklungsländern sind die Lebenshaltungskosten deutlich geringer.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also ich bin schon froh wenn ich weiß das bei einem Produkt keine Kinderarbeit vorhanden ist. Und hier in Deutschland wirst du als Arbeiter auch nicht selten ausgebeudet  und das weiß ich aus Erfahrung. Hab mal für 1€ die Stunde geschufftet und wurde mir nicht nur einmal gedroht wenn du nicht schneller arbeitest gibts einen Anrufe bei der ARGE und dann wird das Geld gesperrt. Also von daher alles außer Kinderarbeit fällt unter Kapitalismus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> In den Entwicklungsländern sind die Lebenshaltungskosten deutlich geringer.


 
Nicht mehr, wenn du die gleichen Maßstäbe in Sachen Rentensystem, Sozialsystem und Gesundheitssystem setzen willst.


----------



## Shi (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Hab mal für 1€ die Stunde geschufftet und wurde mir nicht nur einmal gedroht wenn du nicht schneller arbeitest gibts einen Anrufe bei der ARGE und dann wird das Geld gesperrt. Also von daher alles außer Kinderarbeit fällt unter Kapitalismus.


 
Das ist auch nicht schön, aber wenn, dann sollten wir über die Umstände in D im Politikunterforum weiterdiskutieren




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nicht mehr, wenn du die gleichen Maßstäbe in Sachen Rentensystem, Sozialsystem und Gesundheitssystem setzen willst.


 So weit bin ich mit meinen Überlegungen gar nicht gegangen


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> So weit bin ich mit meinen Überlegungen gar nicht gegangen


 
Musst du aber, denn schau dir alleine Mal die Umweltvorschriften an und dann in China.
Oder der Bergbau.
In China sterben jährlich tausende in den Bergwerken, bei uns nicht mal eine Hand voll.
Das liegt natürlich auch am Regime, dem die Toten egal sind,, bei uns würden die Medien die Regierung verprügeln, wenn es bei uns so viele Tote in Bergwerken gäbe.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und das Netzteil kostet dann 500€,


Dieser Schätzung würde ich mich in etwa anschließen wollen.


Shi schrieb:


> Nein, das ist übertrieben. Ich bin aber bereit, für "fair" produzierte Waren einen (erheblichen) Aufpreis zu zahlen. Man muss nicht immer nur an sich denken.


Da wärst du leider die rühmliche Ausnahme.

Aber wärst du wirklich bereit, für ein in Deutschland gefertigtes 300W Netzteil z.B. 150€ zu bezahlen?
Bei identischer Komponentenwahl und Technik natürlich...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Genau das ist es kein Hersteller kann sich es erlauben nicht in billig Lohn Länder Produzieren zu lassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Dieser Schätzung würde ich mich in etwa anschließen wollen.



Du bist doch in der Materie drin, Stefan.
Was würde ein BeQuiet kosten (sagen wir mal das Straight CM580), wenn es in Deutschland, von deutschen Facharbeitern, hergestellt wird?


----------



## Systemcrash (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Was wären denn deine Anforderungen?



Auf jeden Fall max. 450W, aber mind. 6 SATA bzw. 8 SATA und 6 IDE. Von der Leistung her würden mir sogar 300W reichen, aber da gibts kein einziges NT mit 6 SATA/IDE. So gesehen ist sowas wie das alte Corsair CX 400 mit seinen 6/6-Anschlüssen schon eine Klasse Sache gewesen.

Mein PC läuft meist ohne große CPU/GPU-Last, halt öfters mal mit etlichen HDDs (Videoschnitt), komme dann selten über 110W. Deshalb wär ein kleines NT mit guter Eff ideal.


----------



## Philipus II (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das mit den Preisen eines in Deutschland gefertigten Netzteils kann man so nicht sagen. Das Problem ist ja die relativ hohe Preiselastizität. Steigen die Preise, sinkt der Absatz. Dadurch steigen dann wieder die Kosten pro Stück, die Preise werden angepasst. Ohne Massenmarkt für in Deutschland gefertigte Elektronik wären nur Einzelstücke zu absolut utopischen Preisen möglich.

Wäre der Absatz etwa gleich hoch, würde ich "nur" etwa 100% Aufpreis annehmen. Das Problem liegt halt daran, dass eben die Nachfrage fehlt...
Die Kosten für menschliche Arbeit sind in Deutschland halt dank Sozialleistungen wie Hartz4 und Sozialhilfe, aber auch der deutlich höheren Arbeitsnachfrage, viel höher. Zusätzlich fallen weitere Kosten in Form der Lohnnebenkosten an. Manche Produktionsverfahren werden auch nicht unsere Anforderunegen erfüllen. 
Wahrscheinlich würde die Netzteilfertigung hier in Deutschland daher ganz anders aussehen: Viel mehr Kapitaleinsatz, weniger Einsatz einfacher Arbeit.

Fair produzierte Waren sind übrigens so ein Thema.
Üblicherweise werden auch in China Marktlöhne bezahlt. Es gib Einzelfälle von Sklaverei, das stimmt. Trotzdem wird üblicherweise eine marktadäquate Vergütung für die Arbeit erbracht. Dass diese deutlich niedriger als hier in Europa ist, ist natürlich klar. Auch wird die Vergütung nicht notwendigerweise zum Leben jenseits der Armutsdefinition ausreichen. Eins sollte dabei aber auch klar sein:
Würde die Arbeit nicht nachgefragt werden, würden die Löhne weiter sinken.
Von daher hilft man den Menschen dort am meisten, wenn man viel ihrer Arbeit nachfragt. Kurz: kauft mehr Hardware
Ich will aber jetzt nicht ins entwicklungspolitische abdriften.


----------



## Erzbaron (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht @quanti da die neuen GX immer noch mit Gold zertifiziert sind! Hätten sie statt 93% die 95% Effizienz wären es Platin Netzteile. Außerdem ist es glaub ein erheblicher Aufwand das Platinen Layout dahingehend zu ändern um auf LLC um zu stellen. edit: ok @Erzbaron warst mal wieder schnelle, gut dann ist es klar aber langsam aber sicher bist du das was @Stefan früher war, kommt bei dir alles wie aus der Pistole geschossen!!!!


 
jap, der Mann von dem ich so vieles gelernt hab *schüff* 

@ aktuelles Topic

Ein interessantes Thema habt ihr hier grad ... aber daran kann ich mich auch einigermaßen beteiligen ... 

Zum ersten sollten wir mal feststellen das es in China eine völlig andere Einstellung zur Arbeit gibt ... Chinesen sind nicht so "faul" und verwöhnt wie wir Deutschen, die kennen keine 38h Woche, 6 Wochen Urlaub bei vollem Gehalt, 6 Wochen Krankengeld bei vollem Gehalt, Vermögenswirksame Leistungen, eine Krankenversicherung die einem bei jedem Furz zum Arzt gehen lässt usw.

In China ist es häufig so das vorallem junge Frauen ausziehen um sich Geld zu verdienen für ihre Hochzeit, sie arbeiten dann für ein paar Jahre und wohnen dann auch in der entsprechenden Firma wie fast alle anderen Wanderarbeiter in China auch ... Dieses Wanderarbeitertum hat eine hunderte Jahre lange Tradition

Es gibt genügend Ausbeuterbetriebe in China, aber grad Netzteilhersteller sind hochbeliebte Arbeitgeber da diese gut und auch wirklich zahlen ... außerdem kann man auch "länger" bleiben

PRODUKTIONSBESUCH BEI DELTA

Also ich finde die Leute schauen jetzt nicht geschlagen, geprügelt oder "unglücklich" aus ... auch sehe ich weder schwangere noch alte ...


----------



## poiu (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Einerseits muss man sagen das in denn Großen bekannten Herstellern in China & rest Asiens die Leute deutlich besser bezahlt werden als einige denken, auch dort gibt es eben unterscheide wo man angestellt ist.

wie teuer ein Produkt im endeffekt wäre hängt ja nicht nur von dem Stundenlohn die der Mitarbeiter bekommt, alles ein nicht so leichtes Thema.

Anderseits muss ich sagen das wir uns auch hier selbst unsere eigenen Probleme Generieren, auch die Geiz ist Geiz Mentalität führt zu arbeitslosen, aber jeder denkt nur an sich und das er zwei € Spart, aber wenn dann plötzlich die Firma dicht macht und nach Rumänien geht ist das Geschrei groß  

Nebenbei ist es lustig das zB China selbst Rolltreppen, Fahrstühle in Deutschland einkauft, aber unsere BWL jungs immer das billigste nehmen und dann die Treppe dauernd kaputt ist 

aber wir schweifen etwas ab


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Zum ersten sollten wir mal feststellen das es in China eine völlig andere Einstellung zur Arbeit gibt ... Chinesen sind nicht so "faul" und verwöhnt wie wir Deutschen, die kennen keine 38h Woche, 6 Wochen Urlaub bei vollem Gehalt, 6 Wochen Krankengeld bei vollem Gehalt, Vermögenswirksame Leistungen, eine Krankenversicherung die einem bei jedem Furz zum Arzt gehen lässt usw.



Na, na, na, die Deutschen sind auch nicht faul, sie haben sich diese Vorzüge über einen langen Zeitraum erkämpft.
Wenn du guckst, wie effizient ein Deutscher heute arbeitet, das schafft kein Chinese.
Außerdem denke ich, dass es keinen Chinesen gibt, der sich dagegen wehren würde, wenn er 40h Woche, Urlaub und soziale Absicherung bekäme. 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> In China ist es häufig so das vorallem junge Frauen ausziehen um sich Geld zu verdienen für ihre Hochzeit, sie arbeiten dann für ein paar Jahre und wohnen dann auch in der entsprechenden Firma wie fast alle anderen Wanderarbeiter in China auch ... Dieses Wanderarbeitertum hat eine hunderte Jahre lange Tradition



Das Land ist auch verdammt groß und es gibt vergleichsweise wenig Autos und praktisch keine Straßen außerhalb der großen Städte (ich weiß das, ich war mal da).
Du kannst das also nicht mit Deutschland vergleichen.
In China leben nun mal verdammt viele Menschen und alle vollen arbeiten, daher kann sich die Firma die Leute aussuchen und daher lohnt es sich nicht, Roboter zu entwickeln, wenn die Arbeitskraft besser und billiger ist.



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Leute schauen jetzt nicht geschlagen, geprügelt oder "unglücklich" aus ... auch sehe ich weder schwangere noch alte ...



Das sind PR Bilder, die findest du überall, mir hat man auch zufriedene Leute gezeigt, als ich da war, die anderen wurden mundtot gemacht, jedenfalls hat mich von denen nicht mal einer angeguckt, als ich durch die Halle ging.


----------



## Erzbaron (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Netzteilproduktion erfordert durchaus viel Handarbeit, deswegen sind "hochwertige" Netzteile eben auch ein Stück weit teurer als das 18€ 500W Modell von ebay ...

@ Piou

Das mit den Rolltreppen hab ich heute morgen auch gelesen und sofort an ein großes Modekaufhaus in Osnabrück gedacht ^^

edit:

@ Quanti

Sollen wir mal ne Runde nach China fliegen und Delta besuchen? Christoph kann das sicherlich organisieren ...

Mal im Ernst, die großen!! Netzteilhersteller sind in China höchst beliebte Arbeitnehmer, die zahlen gutes Geld und bieten in der Regel auch soziale Leistungen ... was bei teilweise 100.000 Mitarbeitern auch schon nicht wenig Aufwand ist ^^

Es ist doch wie in Deutschland, es kommt drauf an wo du arbeitest und unter wem ... aber am besten ist es immer ganz oben in der Hierarchie zu stehen  

Ganz nebenbei leben wir fast überall im Kapitalismus und damit es uns gut geht muss es nunmal anderen weniger gut gehen, es geht Volkswirtschaftlich einfach nicht über 8Mrd. Menschen mit dem gleichen Lebensstandard zu versorgen ... Aber das Chinesen dich nicht sofort direkt angucken ist durchaus normal ... Ich habs zumindest noch nicht erlebt das mir ein Chinese direkt beim ersten Händedruck in die Augen geguckt hat ...


----------



## poiu (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das ist ja nur ein Beispiel von vielen


kennst das Video 
hier ist die Qualität besser :

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xf5obj_generique-de-simpsons-par-banksy_shortfilms


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Die Netzteilproduktion erfordert durchaus viel Handarbeit, deswegen sind "hochwertige" Netzteile eben auch ein Stück weit teurer als das 18€ 500W Modell von ebay ...



Das 18€ NT wird aber auch in Handarbeit gefertigt. 
Und wenn man dann noch den Transport, die Zwischenhändler und den Verkaufshändler beachtet, dann stellt sich die Frage, was es in der Herstellung gekostet hat. 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Sollen wir mal ne Runde nach China fliegen und Delta besuchen? Christoph kann das sicherlich organisieren ...



Wie gesagt, ich war schon da, und was ich da gesehen hab, war teilweise erschreckend, auch und gerade im Umweltschutzbereich. Da werden Löcher gebuddelt und dann wird die verschlissene Säure einfach reingekippt,
Daneben liegen vergammelte Fässer mit dubiosen Inhalten, die teilweise offen sind. 
Der Fluss hatte eine andere Farbe als normaler Weise ein Fluss und einen Fisch habe ich darin nicht gesehen.



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Es ist doch wie in Deutschland, es kommt drauf an wo du arbeitest und unter wem ... aber am besten ist es immer ganz oben in der Hierarchie zu stehen



Gut, dass ich recht weit oben stehe. 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ganz nebenbei leben wir fast überall im Kapitalismus und damit es uns gut geht muss es nunmal anderen weniger gut gehen, es geht Volkswirtschaftlich einfach nicht über 8Mrd. Menschen mit dem gleichen Lebensstandard zu versorgen ...



Jep, ist leider so, damit es wenigen gut geht, müssen viele leiden, traurig aber ist halt so.
Weltweiter Wohlstand ist nicht möglich, nicht mit unseren Wirtschaftssystemen.


----------



## Erzbaron (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn ich dran denke was mein Vater alles im Garten verbuddelt hat ... aber das war zu DDR Zeiten eben so, China wird auch noch merken was man davon hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Klar, aber damals wusste man nicht, was genau passiert, China weiß aber was passieren wird, wenn man das Grundwasser vergiftet oder sonst was, aber es interessiert keinen, Missbildungen werden totgeschwiegen, das Regime hat die Kontrolle.
In einer westlichen Demokratie wäre das nicht möglich. Zumindest habe ich noch keine Sammelklage von Chinesen gesehen, die einen Staatsbetrieb auf Schadensersatz verklagt hat, weil die Kinder mit verkümmerten Armen geboren wurden.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen das wenn jeder Weltbürger so reich wäre wie ein HartzIV Empfänger hier zu Lande würde die Welt gar nicht verkraften. Soll wohl heißen das die Ressourcen und Energieverbrauch gar nicht zu decken wäre!


----------



## Erzbaron (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich mag keine politischen Diskussionen ... sowas bespreche ich lieber bei einem Bierchen 

Das Thema gehört aber auch eher ins Polit Unterforum ...

@ Hulkhardy

so in der Richtung meinte ich das auch ...


----------



## Strahleman (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei HW-Clips gibt es auch nen Video über Delta: Zu Besuch bei Delta - Dem größten Netzteilhersteller der Welt | HardwareClips - Dein Hardware Video-Portal
Ich finde, dass es dort alles andere als heruntergekommen oder nach Sklaverei aussieht. Leider ist das ja nicht überall so.

Bzgl. der Diskussion über Stundenlohn und Krankenversicherung: Ich finde es viel beängstigender, dass z. B. Foxconn gegen die hohe Selbstmordrate einfach nur Netze ins Treppenhaus hängt, anstatt etwas bei den Arbeitsbedingungen zu ändern.

€: Hier ein interessanter Link dazu: Foxconn: iPhone-Produzent fängt Selbstmörder mit Netzen auf Ich finde, dass Apple mit dem riesigen Gewinn, den sie seit Einführung des iPhones machen, ein wenig mehr tun können, als nur diese Sachen zu prüfen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ich mag keine politischen Diskussionen ... sowas bespreche ich lieber bei einem Bierchen



Ich will auch nicht darauf rumreiten, aber wenn du schon mal da warst und es live gesehen hast, dann hast du einfach eine völlig andere Meinung als wenn du Dokus oder Berichte im Fernsehen siehst.

Aber hier gehts ja im Netzteile und ich will man wieder eins brennen sehen.


----------



## poiu (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Strahlemanns link -> 





> Außerdem wurden Selbstmorde schriftlich verboten



sorry das ist nee Lachnummer,

die Milchmädchen Rechnung am ende des Artikel ist doch auch Hohn, unter dem Durchschnitt 


aber mal um zurück auf das Thema NTs 
kennt jemand von euch einen Japanischen Netzteil Hersteller oder Marke?

 gibt ja einige große Elektronik Konzerne in Japan, mir ist aber keiner bekannt!


----------



## Klutten (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hier im Thread ging es um Netzteile, oder? BTT bitte


----------



## Strahleman (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So, der Test zum Super Flower Golden King 550 Watt ist nun online: Super Flower Golden King 550 Watt | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests

Als nächstes folgt dann endlich der von den Meckerlieschen geforderte Test zum FSP Aurum  BTW: Entweder hat das Aurum weder Schmelzsicherung noch MOV oder ich bin einfach nur ultra blind.


----------



## poiu (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nett das SF, aber soll ich das so verstehen das der Lüfter immer Voll ausdreht, bis die Temperatur wieder optimale Bereiche erreicht?

wenn ja dann ist das suboptimal, in eine heißen PC innenen raum hat man dann also ein auf und ab des Lüfters, sehr nervig.

warten wir mal die anderen Platinum Netzteile ab, werden ja einige auf der CeBIT präsentiert.


----------



## Strahleman (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> Nett das SF, aber soll ich das so verstehen das der Lüfter immer Voll ausdreht, bis die Temperatur wieder optimale Bereiche erreicht?


Er dreht nicht bis auf Volllast auf, ich habe maximal 6V Betriebsspannung gemessen. Er dreht dann kurz auf und verlangsamt sich stetig, bis eben eine Mindesttemperatur erreicht ist. Dann schaltet er wieder ab. Das ist auf Dauer echt nervig, ich kenn das von meinem CPU-Kühler so. V.a. ist der Lüfter nicht gerade leise, obwohl er nur halb aufdreht.


----------



## Erzbaron (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich bitte doch drum 

poste doch mal ein Innenraumfoto ... ich helf dir gerne suchen


----------



## soulpain (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wer weiß, vielleicht wird das aktiv geregelt. Wäre ja möglich, wenn der IC die AC-Seite überwacht. Gibt ja eh schon Schutzfunktionen in den meisten.

SF ist jetzt nicht so der bringer, schade.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall max. 450W, aber mind. 6 SATA bzw. 8 SATA und 6 IDE. Von der Leistung her würden mir sogar 300W reichen, aber da gibts kein einziges NT mit 6 SATA/IDE. So gesehen ist sowas wie das alte Corsair CX 400 mit seinen 6/6-Anschlüssen schon eine Klasse Sache gewesen.
> 
> Mein PC läuft meist ohne große CPU/GPU-Last, halt öfters mal mit etlichen HDDs (Videoschnitt), komme dann selten über 110W. Deshalb wär ein kleines NT mit guter Eff ideal.


Hallo

Bei 8 HDDs hättest du einen Anlaufstrom von bis zu 320W (eine HDD kann bis zu 40W Anlaufstrom benötigen), ohne Staggered Spinup wird der Rechner daher mit einem so kleinen Netzteil gar nicht starten können.
Im Normalen Betrieb würdest du hier durchaus mit relativ wenig Leistung auskommen, zum Start würdest du aber weit mehr Leistung benötigen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du bist doch in der Materie drin, Stefan.
> Was würde ein BeQuiet kosten (sagen wir mal das Straight CM580), wenn es in Deutschland, von deutschen Facharbeitern, hergestellt wird?


Nun, das erste Problem wäre, dass es in Deutschland keine Werke zur NT Fertigung gibt. So ein Werk müsste also erst einmal gebaut werden. Das ist nicht preiswert und dies zu bewerkstelligen dauert auch einige Tage, das ganze müsste auch nach deutschen Vorschriften geschehen und auch durch deutsche Arbeiter.
Nach Fertigstellung der Fabrik benötigt man auch einige Maschinen. Da man in Deutschland fertigen möchte, ist es nicht verkehrt, einen hohen Automatisierungsgrad zu haben. Es könnte passieren, dass einige dieser Maschinen erst noch entwickelt werden müssen.

Ein weiterer Punkt sind auch die höheren Energiekosten, neben den Arbeitskosten.

Du hättest also, bevor du ein Netzteil in Deutschland fertigen könntest, einen ganzen Rattenschwanz an Investitionskosten, die bewältigt werden müssten.
Diese Kosten müsstest du auch irgendwie wieder rein bekommen. Und dann wäre noch die Frage, um wieviel die Fertigung dann am Ende teurer ist als in China...


----------



## Strahleman (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Wer weiß, vielleicht wird das aktiv geregelt. Wäre ja möglich, wenn der IC die AC-Seite überwacht. Gibt ja eh schon Schutzfunktionen in den meisten.


€: Möp, hatte mein Hirn noch net eingesetzt, den ersten Teil kann man vergessen 
Ich habe wegen dem MIA IC schon ne Mail an FSP geschickt, warte aber zur Zeit noch auf eine Antwort.



soulpain schrieb:


> SF ist jetzt nicht so der bringer, schade.


Ich finde, dass es schon deutlich besser als die alten Modelle von SF ist. Für 150 Euro aber noch zu teuer.


----------



## poiu (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Strahleman okay danke, so etwas ist subjektiv deutlich störender als ein langsam drehender Lüfter.
Zu teuer ist mir das NT für das gebotene auch, mal sehen wie sich der Straßenpreis entwickelt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So jetzt habe ich mir den Test auch rein gezogen. Das übelste sind wohl die sehr starken Temperaturschwankungen und zwar aus dem Grund da sie Kaltlötstellen hervorrufen kann. Da sich ja Material ausdehnt und zusammenzieht werden Schwachpunkte in Bezug auf Material und Verarbeitung sehr schnell zu Tage treten. Außerdem habe ich gelesen das, das NT kein überhitzungsschutz hat......kann das sein?


----------



## poiu (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ hulkhardy1 jetzt weißt warum das teil nur 2 Jahre Garantie hat


----------



## Strahleman (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

In der Dokumentation der Schutzschaltungen steht keine OTP. Diese Schutzschaltung ist ja auch keine Pflicht und bei dem Kühlkonzept von SF befürchte ich, dass sie aus gutem Grund nicht verbaut wurde.
Das mit den Temperaturen sehe ich genauso kritisch, habe ich ja auch im Test so geschrieben. Da habe ich lieber eine konstante Kühlung und dafür ein langlebiges Netzteil.


----------



## Erzbaron (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die OTP (Over Temperature Protection) ist leider muss ich ganz klar sagen mitlerweile nicht überall anzutreffen, Antec verbaut sie zum Beispiel bei den High Current Pro, bei den True Power New widerum nicht ... Bei Cougar gibts die OTP bei den GX und SX Modellen ... usw. 

Wobei es bei "konservativen" Herstellern wie Antec und Cougar nicht ganz so dramatisch ist da die Lüfter ja konstant arbeiten ... aber bei "semi-passiven" Modellen sollte eine entsprechend eingestellte OTP schon drin sein .. 

@ Piou

erinnerst du dich an Samstag?  das kleine Ding wurde ja auch kuschelig warm ...

Zum SF Golden King, ich sehe die Befürchtungen ganz ähnlich ... starke Temperaturschwankungen, aber auch kurze Temp. Spitzen sind alles andere als förderlich für die Langlebigkeit eines Netzteils ... und für 150€ aktuellen Marktpreis kann man deutlich mehr erwarten ...

@ Simon

Die Bedenken sind ja da, aber deine Wertung ist trotzdem im 90er Bereich ...


----------



## Strahleman (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> @ Simon
> 
> Die Bedenken sind ja da, aber deine Wertung ist trotzdem im 90er Bereich ...


Da muss ich dir Recht geben. Das liegt aber leider nicht in meiner Hand. Unser Protokoll bewertet lediglich die Messwerte. Zwar fließen dort auch die Temperaturen mit ein, allerdings ist die Gewichtung nicht so stark, wie z.B. die Effizienz. Daher die recht gute Bewertung. Ich kann meine Bedenken nur im Fazit äußern.
Ich sitze aber zur Zeit sowieso über dem Layout der Netzteiltests und daher kann ich dir versprechen, dass sich nach der CeBIT da so einiges ändern wird.


----------



## Erzbaron (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hmm, das solltet ihr aber wirklich anpassen ... das Messwerte nicht alles sind brauch ich dir ja eh nicht zu erzählen ^^


----------



## poiu (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja aber warm war das nicht wirklich 40°C oder so, ich hätte mein Thermometer mitnehmen sollen


----------



## Strahleman (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Problem war damals, als der Schlüssel entworfen wurde (ist immerhin fast 2 Jahre her), dass wir nicht so recht wussten, wie die elektronischen Bauteile am besten bewertet werden können. Und das ist ja v.a. bei Kondensatoren sehr komplex. Daher wurde die Elektronik nicht weiter bewertet. In den beiden Jahren habe ich jetzt viel gelernt und weiß nun auch, dass das lange nicht genug ist. Deswegen wird es auch Zeit für eine Überarbeitung 

Habt ihr schon nen Plan, wie ihr die Temperaturen messen wollt? Am Kühlkörper? Im Innenraum? Oder das DeltaT von eingesaugert und herausgeblaserner Luft?


----------



## Erzbaron (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Piou

Ich habs am Sonntag ja noch etwas länger getestet ^^ und wenn man den Lüfter angestubst hat lief er auch ... normalerweise sollte es in dem Fall eigentlich ne lila Kuh dazugeben *lol*

@ Simon

Ich tendiere zur DeltaT, in einem Netzteil gibt es zu viele Punkte wo man die Temp messen könnte und wirklich Aussagekräftig wären die Messungen auch nicht ... dafür sind die Kühlkonzepte und Aufbauten unser Testprobanden zu unterschiedlich ... z. B. das HCP 1200 mit horizontaler statt vertikaler Kühlung oder 120mm Lüffie vs. 140mm Lüffie


edit: Kondensatoren bewerten ... ja und nein, das ist wie Lautstärkemessungen ohne schalltoten Raum ^^ einerseits interessant aber andererseits auch nicht wirklich aussagekräftig, es sei denn du hättest alle gängigen Serien von Nippon Chemicon, Taepo, Rubycon usw. schonmal komplett getrent von allem unter die Lupe genommen

Mit Messungen der R&N Werte, Hold up Time, Responsetimings usw. kann man recht schön die Güte der verbauten Elektronik bewerten ... meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ist dies sinniger als zu schreiben "der Primärkondi kommt von Nippon Chemicon, aus der Serie XYZ und ist somit supermegaobertittenaffengeil"

(man beachte bitte wie angewandte Ironie in diesem Post )


----------



## Strahleman (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ich tendiere zur DeltaT


Dann sind wir uns da ja auch einig  Ich teste im Moment noch im Innenraum und habe auch gemerkt, dass die Unterschiede der verschiedenen Netzteile einfach zu groß und daher nicht wirklich vergleichbar sind. 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> (man beachte bitte wie angewandte Ironie in diesem Post )


Hab ich keine erkannt  Ne, ich finde auch, dass diese Bewertung von Kondensatoren sehr komplex wäre und auch ein vorher gemachter Test zur Qualität über eine längere Nutzungszeit Pflicht ist. Ein einfaches "der hat 5000µF, der ist toll" reicht da nicht aus.


----------



## poiu (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> @ Piou
> 
> ich habs am Sonntag ja noch etwas länger getestet ^^ und wenn man den Lüfter angestubst hat lief er auch ... normalerweise sollte es in dem Fall eigentlich ne lila Kuh dazugeben *lol*



der lüfter ist immer noch nicht angesprungen, hast gecheckt ob der 100% richtig fest gessessen hat?



> @ Simon
> 
> Ich tendiere zur DeltaT, in einem Netzteil gibt es zu viele Punkte wo man die Temp messen könnte und wirklich Aussagekräftig wären die Messungen auch nicht ... dafür sind die Kühlkonzepte und Aufbauten unser Testprobanden zu unterschiedlich ... z. B. das HCP 1200 mit horizontaler statt vertikaler Kühlung oder 120mm Lüffie vs. 140mm Lüffie



ich bringe dir das Thermometer was ich hier von Conrad habe




> aus der Serie XYZ und ist somit supermegaobertittenaffengeil"



schmückst du denn Netzteil Vergleich auch mit solchen netten begriffen aus?

@Strahleman

wie will man denn Elkos bewerten Oo da müsste man ja von jeder sorte 100 Stück kaufen und so zwei Jahre lang einen Testlauf machen, dann könnte man ggf paar schlüsse ziehen


----------



## Erzbaron (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

mit solchen netten Begriffen verkaufe ich auch Baufinanzierungen, Riesterrenten und Bausparkonten  (ich mag dieses "steife" Bänkerimage nicht)

Ich werd mir das kleine Ding die Tage aber nochmal ganz genau anschauen ... kann doch nicht sein das der Lüfter nicht will ^^

@ Simon

Man kann die ganze Kondi Sache auch noch durchaus weiterspinnen, BQ! fährt aktuell mit den E8 und P9 eher "günstige" Kondis (Taepo und Co.), Cougar setzt zum Beispiel fast komplett auf Nippon Chemicon ... aber beide Hersteller bringen aktuell richtig gute Netzteile ... aber zum Beispiel im Antec Earthwatts D findet man einen absolut bunten Kondi mix vor und trotzdem liefert auch das kleine Ding sehr gute Messwerte ...

Die Kondis, vorallem aber der Primärkondi sind nur ein Teil in einer in den letzten Jahren doch sehr komplex gewordenen Elektronik ... von daher finde ich eine Einzelbewertung der verbauten Kondis eher unsinnig, denn wenn die Kondis TOP sind, aber die restliche Elektronik nicht ist das Netzteil immernoch nicht toll ^^

Viel mehr sollte man meinr Meinung nach auf das Thema Eingangsfilterung eingehen ... was man da für Unterschiede sieht ist schon echt spannend ...


----------



## poiu (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja das gesamt Konzept macht es nicht ein einzelner Kondensator


----------



## Strahleman (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das mit den Kondensatoren war natürlich nur ein fixes Beispiel. Bin ja noch auf Arbeit als Werkstudent, da kann ich keine Romane im Forum rumposten. Ich muss zumindest so tun, als würde ich mich mit meiner Arbeit beschäftigen 

Man müsste da natürlich auf wesentlich mehr eingehen. Genauso müsste man untersuchen, wie knapp die MOSFETs berechnet wurden bzw. ob genügend Puffer vorhanden ist, dass er nicht immer an den Leistungsgrenzen arbeiten muss. Die Eingangsfilterung ist natürlich auch wichtig. Ich habe mir schonmal überlegt, das Signal direkt an dem Brückengleichrichter abzugreifen, dass ich die Ergebnisse der einzelnen Aufbauten für mich vergleichen kann.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage wenn der Netzteile Lüfter ausfällt und das NT kein Überhitzungsschutz hat was wird passieren`? Gut das, das NT übern Jordan geht ist klar aber wie....wird ein Kondi hoch gehen?


----------



## Erzbaron (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da kommts aufs Netzteil an ... 

Wenn der Lüfter tatsächlich ausfällt und die Lüftersteuerung merkt das die Drehzahl 0 ist sollte es auch abschalten ...

Aber ob ein oder mehrere Kondis "platzen" ... das wäre ein Versuch wert  wobei ich aber nicht davon ausgehe ... bevor ein Kondi platzt werden andere Bauteile eher kaputt gehen ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wer von euch hat lust das neue SF Platin darauf zu testen? Wäre echt interessant da es ja Semi passiv ist also dürfte es bei Drehzahl 0 nicht abschalten!


----------



## Erzbaron (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich bin raus  mit mir will leider niemand von SF reden 

Kann ich eigentlich nicht verstehen .. ich bin direkt aber nett und neutral ... naja, müssen die wissen


----------



## poiu (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ich bin raus  mit mir will leider niemand von SF reden
> 
> Kann ich eigentlich nicht verstehen .. ich bin direkt aber nett und neutral ... naja, müssen die wissen


 

*grübel* warum denn, kann ich auch gar nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## Erzbaron (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich ja auch nicht ... oder bin ich nicht nett und neutral?  (ok, ich hab ein faibel für "teure" und "hochwertige" Netzteile und mag Delta ^^)


----------



## Strahleman (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Elkos platzen ja normalerweise sehr gerne, wenn sie Überspannung abbekommen. Bevor also ein Kondensator sein Inneres nach Außen stülpt, müsste in der Schaltung bereits so viel kaputt gegangen sein, dass der Kondensator zu viel Spannung abbekommt. Da müsste es schon wirklich sehr heiß werden, dass das Elektrolyt sich so aufbläht. Ich schätze eher, dass die Leistungstransistoren oder -dioden übern Jordan gehen, da die ja auch ab einer bestimmen Temperatur (meistens um die 150 °C) zerbersten.

Ich würde gerne einen Langzeittest machen, muss das jetzige Exemplar allerdings zur PCGH zum Fotografieren bringen. Evtl. bekomme ich es ja für den Test wieder zurück, muss ich mal mit Marco absprechen 
@Erzbaron: F oder B angeschrieben?


----------



## Erzbaron (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

beide


----------



## Strahleman (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also, ich war nicht blind. Das Aurum hat keine Schmelzsicherung, da die Schutzfunktion auch vom MIA IC übernommen wurde. Schöne Sache


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Öhm für Leute die nicht so den Durchblick haben! Meinst du damit den Monitorring Chip?


----------



## Systemcrash (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Bei 8 HDDs hättest du einen Anlaufstrom von bis zu 320W (eine HDD kann bis zu 40W Anlaufstrom benötigen), ohne Staggered Spinup wird der Rechner daher mit einem so kleinen Netzteil gar nicht starten können.



Ich starte meist nur mit 2 HDDs und schalte dann später max. 2-3 HDDs zu, alle werden nie gleichzeitig laufen. Außerdem brauch ich auch noch SATA-Strom für ODDs


----------



## Strahleman (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Öhm für Leute die nicht so den Durchblick haben! Meinst du damit den Monitorring Chip?


 
Jap, ich mein damit das MIA IC vom Aurum


----------



## poiu (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

sieht mal wer wieder da ist  

*Split* Super Flower Golden King 550W 80+ Platin - ForumBase


----------



## Frosdedje (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und hier einige Netzteiltests aus den vergangenen Tagen:

- Raidmax RX-1000AE 1000W Power Supply - Raidmax RX-1000AE 1000W Power Supply Review | [H]ard|OCP
Und hier die Intelligenzfrage :
Von welchen Hersteller stammit die Elektronik des Nexus-NT?  a) Sirfa/HighPower ; b) Andyson ; c) beide

- OCZ ZX Series 850 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

- XFX PRO 850 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


@poiu:
Ach, bei diesem Betrag vom Super Flower-Mitarbeiter wird es mir immer sehr warm ums Herz.


----------



## Klutten (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> sieht mal wer wieder da ist
> 
> *Split* Super Flower Golden King 550W 80+ Platin - ForumBase


 
Wenn den hier noch einmal jemand herlockt, bekommt er mit dem "Forenstiefel in Übergröße" standrechtlich einen Tritt in den Allerwertesten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der, der ihn herlockt, oder der von Superflower?


----------



## poiu (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hier mal was besonderes für euch 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/142085-open-black-box-exklusiv-video-fuer-pcgh.html

ich hoffe das ist Mr.Hulk *Exklusiv* genug 

@Klutten

zwei fragen:

1. wer hat ihn denn letztes mal hierher gelockt ? 

2. ihr habt einen Forenstiefel?


----------



## Erzbaron (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ach Herr Fischer ... bestimmt war er wieder so gut drauf wie hier vor ein paar Monaten


----------



## Strahleman (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

poiu, hast du das Huntkey direkt vom Hersteller? Dann könnte ich mir sich ja fast überlegen, das 300W Gold da mal anzufragen  Das Video ist übrigens nett, auch wenn man noch nicht so viel sieht. Nach diesem riesigen Round-up bin ich übrigens dafür, dass ihr das mal mit 300-450 Watt Modellen macht 

Das im CB-Forum ist so ne Sache. Im Endeffekt hat er schon richtig gehandelt (der Krise in der Entstehungszeit entgegenwirken und so), allerdings finde ich, dass er sich z.T. doch sehr unglücklich ausdrückt.


----------



## poiu (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja direkt von Huntkey aus  Shenzhen, das X7 ist sogar noch ohne Serien Nummer aus der ersten charge. 



> dass ich das mal mit 300-450 Watt Modellen macht



 abwarten


----------



## Frosdedje (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Apropos neue Netzteile von Huntkey:
Akasa bringt bald auch eine neue Netzteilreihe auf dem Markt 
(leider nur eine Einsteigerreihe) und ich habe dazu eine passende User-News vefasst :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/142701-neue-netzteilreihe-von-akasa.html


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich fasse es echt nicht habe gerade die Liste der meist gesuchten NT's auf Caseking gesehen da ist fast nix brauchbares dabei. Für dei meisten User ist das NT immer noch Nebensache und schenken mehr der Optik Aufmerksamkeit ähnlich wie beim Gehäuse.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hast du mal einen Link?
Würde mich mal interessieren, was so gekauft wird.
Ist aber auch so, wenn du bei Amazon bist und dort nachguckst, welche NTs denn laut Usermeinungen super sind.


----------



## Strahleman (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das zeigt halt, dass viele einfach viel zu wenig Ahnung von Netzteilen haben. Ich muss meinen Kumpels auf jedes Mal erklären, warum man lieber 20 Euro mehr für ein Netzteil ausgeben sollte.


----------



## Frosdedje (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Endlich nach vielen Monaten gibt es einen neuen Netzteiltest bei Planet3DNow :
http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=392178

Getest wurden das ADATA HM 750W, FSP Everest 85Plus 800W,
OCZ Z-Series 850W, Corsair AX 750W sowie ein Billigheimer namens
Linkworld Diamond 800W (schaffte nur 50% seiner Nennleistung, lausige Effizienz, etc.).


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du mal einen Link?
> Würde mich mal interessieren, was so gekauft wird.
> Ist aber auch so, wenn du bei Amazon bist und dort nachguckst, welche NTs denn laut Usermeinungen super sind.


 
 Jep klar hier der Link:Die 25 meist gesuchten Netzteile bei Caseking: OCZ Fatal1ty neben NZXT sehr beliebt [Anzeige] -


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Lustig ist, dass ein Gehäuse mit Netzteil ganz oben ist.
Wer kauft ein weißes Gehäuse?


----------



## Worlikon (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

mit dem P3D Test kann ich garnichts anfangen
die Bilder sehn aus wie mit nem Handy gemacht und nirgends ein Hinweis wie und womit getestet wurde
da les ich lieber zum 10. mal OklahomaWolf


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@quanti schau dir mal das hier an, ist auf Platz 6: Caseking.de » Silent PC » Fanless Netzteile » Amacrox Calmer Fanless Netzteil - 560 Watt


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Fanless kostet eben, auch wenn das technisch schon Asbach ist.,


----------



## Compucase (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nabend zusammen!
Wen von euch Netzteilsüchtigen kann ich denn mal auf der CeBIT persönlich kennen lernen - sprich wer kommt am COUGAR Stand mal vorbei? Ich hab auch was zum naschen...


----------



## Philipus II (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Von mir aus sinds leider 500km oneway. Das ist mir dieses Jahr zu weit. Ich muss daher passen.


----------



## Compucase (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mehr Kekse für mich. Vielleicht ja mal nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was zum naschen aber keine Messebabes? 

Wir sehen uns ja Donnerstag ^^


----------



## Compucase (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also wenn Du es so nötig hast.....organisiere ich was. Extra für dich!


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

DAS interessiert mich jetzt aber 

(wobei, meine Aufmerksamkeit hast du durch die refreshs der aktuellen Serien und euer Platinum Modell sowieso ^^)


----------



## Compucase (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Lass dich überraschen, das wird ein Spaß (für EINEN von uns beiden)


----------



## Philipus II (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

jaja, da werden die Reviewer "motiviert".
Ich werde mich vom Sündenpfuhl Hannover dieses Jahr wie gesagt fernhalten. Ich hoffe, ihr macht fleissig gute Bilder und lasst die daheimgebliebenen teilhaben


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

du willst dich jetzt aber nicht ein Hotpants und ein knappes Top werfen oder?


----------



## Compucase (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann hätten wir beide Spaß, ich sagte nur EINER hat Spaß...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Irgendwie klingt alles jetzt etwas pervers. 

Eine süße Asiatin, oder so?


----------



## Compucase (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich werde versuchen Bilder vom Baron während der "Sache" zu machen


----------



## Systemcrash (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So langsam wirds hier aber moralisch bedenklich...

Vielleicht sollten hier einige eher auf die Motorshow Essen


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Compucase schrieb:


> Ich werde versuchen Bilder vom Baron während der "Sache" zu machen



  soll ich mir für den Fall der Fälle noch ne Stunde mehr für dich freihalten? ^^


----------



## Compucase (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie gesagt, Messebabes oder ähnliches gibt es nicht bei uns, zu Recht. Und wenn der Herr so etwas wünscht, bekommt er etwas. Nur etwas womit er nicht gerechnet hat. Und das ist nichts moralisch bedenkliches..wir sind ja nicht in Essen sondern in Hannover.

Du brauchst dir nichts freihalten, das geht ruck-zuck!


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



herrlich ... ich komm garnicht zum CIV zocken ...


----------



## Compucase (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Zocken? Was ist das....Wobei ich 2010 noch viel CIV5 gezockt habe, nun wegen der Pendelei keine Zeit mehr habe. Aber da sollten wir ab April mal ein Spielchen spielen.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

siehste, und ich hab 2010 nur ein paar Stündchen CIV gezockt weils mir irgendwie nicht sooo gut gefallen hat und jetzt hab ich innerhalb weniger Wochen weit über 200 Spielstunden 

Aber ab April können wir gerne mal ne Partie spielen ...


----------



## Klutten (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Compucase schrieb:


> Dann hätten wir beide Spaß, ich sagte nur EINER hat Spaß...



Wenn jemand Spaß haben sollte, dann doch jemand mit Heimrecht. 

Ich schaffe es dieses Jahr nicht während der normalen Messezeiten zu dir auf den Stand, bin am anderen Ende der Stadt bis 17 Uhr beschäftigt und der Verkehr am Abend verbietet ebenfalls eine rechtzeitige Anreise. Shit happens.


----------



## Strahleman (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Von mir aus sinds leider 500km oneway. Das ist mir dieses Jahr zu weit. Ich muss daher passen.


 
Ist ein Grund, aber kein Hindernis  Ich hab nach dem Trip auch über 1000 km mehr aufm Tacho (die Pendelei von Pension zur Messe mitgerechnet).


----------



## Hübie (27. Februar 2011)

Naja aber es ist ja ein unterschied ob ich für 1000km bezahle oder bezahlt werde  Ich wäre gern da gewesen, aber hier gibts ne Menge Arbeit mit guten Kollegen. Da ist die Entscheidung klar wie Kloßbrühe.
Die Gesichter hinter Avatare finde ich immer interessant. Vllt ein anderes Mal.

LG Hübie

Geschrieben auf meinem Milestone mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Strahleman, ich habe gerade dein Video auf der neuen PCGH DVD gesehen. Also das hat mit wieder bestärkt in meiner Abneigung gegen Singel Rail NT's, den ich bin richtig erschrocken zu mal die Kurzschlusssicherung beim Corsair 1200Watt NT nicht gegriffen hat. Ist eigentlich das was @Stefan immer früher gesagt hat du kannst eine Leitung mit über 30Ampere nicht vernünftig absichern.


----------



## Strahleman (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich das was @Stefan immer früher gesagt hat du kannst eine Leitung mit über 30Ampere nicht vernünftig absichern.


Doch, das kannst du. Seasonic hat das ja auch bei der X-Serie bzw. Corsair beim AX850 und AX750 geschafft (gut, ist die gleiche Basis wie die X-Series).


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber wie? Eine 60Ampere Leitung kann doch erst nach einer Leistung von 60 Ampere abschalten und da brennen die Kabel schon lange! Kannst du das ein bisschen ausführen.


----------



## seltsam (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kurze Frage an die Profis.
Ich brauch ein Netzteil und könnte für knapp 100 € ein Cougar GX 600 bekommen.

Ist das Netzteil gut oder nicht empfehlenswert?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das CougarGX600 ist einer der besten Netzteile die du bekommen kannst! Super verarbeitet, wirklich hervorragender Sleeve der Kabel und hochwertige Bauteile im inneren. Wirst dein Freude dran haben.


----------



## Frosdedje (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Von Seasonic wird es auch 80 Plus Platin-Netzteile geben:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...-plus-platin-zertifizierte-netzteile-vor.html


----------



## hendrx (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

kennt sich jemand mit cougar nt's aus? ich habe bei hardwareversand eins gefunden bei dem im titel cmx und in der beschreibung cm steht 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar CMX 700Watt *welches ist das? CM oder CMX ???*


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist das Cougar CMX. In der Beschreibung steht halt nur CM (Kabelmanagment).
Anhand des Designs kannst du erkennen, dass es das CMX ist (sofern das Bild denn stimmt ).


----------



## hendrx (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

danke, ich muss mich wohl mehr damit beschäftigen


----------



## Erzbaron (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Tach allerseits,

ich will euch mal kurz an meinem heutigen, ersten Cebit Tag teilhaben lassen ...

Es war hochspannend  zumal ich den Tag sowieso "unter Freaks" verbracht habe (viele Grüße @ Piou und @ Stefan@BQ!) ... die allgemeinen Neuheiten halten sich auf der Cebit doch sehr in Grenzen und auch das was Netzteiltechnisch präsentiert wird ist jetzt nicht der Oberhammer, viele Platinum Modelle werden vorgestellt (Enermax, Cougar, Thortech, Seasonic, FSP usw.) aber viel interessanter sind die Diskussionen mit Leuten die entsprechendes know how haben ... u.a. bei FSP 

Alles in allem ein wirklich guter Tag ... mal schauen, morgen bin ich allein unterwegs und hab noch ein paar Dates ...

edit: ein nettes Foto mit den hübschen Hostessen bei Enermax kann ich nachher auch noch hochladen ^^


----------



## Frosdedje (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und wieder hat hardwaresecrets ein neues Netzteil oder besser gesagt Crap getestet:
Logisys PS600A12 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

Das getestete Netzteil, das Logisys PS600A12 600W, das ca.
40 US-$ kostet, ist von vorne und hinten einfach nur schlecht:
- Uralte Leistungdaten (55A bei der +5V-Leitung, sogar die -5V-Leitung ist vorhanden)
- keine PFC verbaut und es wirbt demnoch mit einer 80 Plus-Zertfizierung 
- von den gedruckten 600W Nennleistung waren nur ca. 350W zu holen,
zu der Spannungsstabilität und Restwelligkeit sage ich lieber nichts.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Erzbaron wo bleibt das Foto. Ich habe irgendwo gelesen das es ein Netzteil geben soll das über die Steckdose eine Netzwerkverbindung herstellt, hast du das auch schon mitbekommen?


----------



## Erzbaron (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

jap hab ich mir bei angeschaut ... aber was die Kompatiblität mit gängigen "normalen" Netzwerkadaptern angeht sei mal dahingestellt ... ist auf jeden Fall ne nette Idee ... aber sonst nicht soooo spannend

Was das Foto angeht, das hat Stefan auf seiner Cam und der hats mir noch nicht gemailt


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich bin auch wieder von der Cebit zurück.
War ein wirklich toller Tag, insbesondere dank der vielen netten Leute, die ich heute alles kennenlernen durfte.

Bin auch gerade erst wieder heim gekommen. Von H nach HH ists halt doch ein ganzes Stück...
Aber ratet mal, was das erste war, das ich machte, als ich wieder am Rechner war


----------



## Systemcrash (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Bilder der Messehostessen ausdrucken?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hehe, ja, das wäre wirklich eine gute Idee.

Gibt nur ein klitzekleines Problem: Isch habe gar keinen Drucker


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Aber ratet mal, was das erste war, das ich machte, als ich wieder am Rechner war


 
Die ganzen Werbegeschenke in den Müll werfen?


----------



## Systemcrash (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nein, die werden für nächste Weihnachten aufgeoben, für die lieben Verwandten


----------



## Erzbaron (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das erste was er gemacht hat war mir "mein" bild zu schicken 

sh. Anhang ... und ja, ich guck ein bissle dämlich  aber bei den Mädels 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jetzt weiß ich an was du denkst wenn du noch eine Sekunde zu leben hättest!! Bestimmt nicht an Netzteile.


----------



## Erzbaron (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

jaaa, bei beiden Grazien ... evtl. mit einem Netzteil in der Hand 

edit:
Wobei, die Mädels bei XfX sind noch deutlich knapper bekleidet, allerdings bis auf eine nicht ganz so hübsch ... und ich lass mich ja nicht mit jeder fotografieren ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die beiden haben die Glockengröße, die ich so gern hab. 
Aber was macht der Typ links aufm Sofa, der stört das Bild, kann man den nicht wegretuschieren?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das hört sich echt danach an als hättest du alle Hostessen durch, hehehehheheh!! Alter Gauner!


----------



## Erzbaron (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

willst du mir meine Erinnerungen zerstören? 

Morgen werd ich aber definitiv nochmal zu Sapphire latschen (die haben ja auch Netzteile ^^) aber die Hostessen sind sehr ... lecker


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das hört sich echt danach an als hättest du alle Hostessen durch, hehehehheheh!! Alter Gauner!


 
Ich hab einige Hostessen "verbraucht" gerade in Asien, wo das selbstverständlich ist, dass man eine Hostess zur Seite gestellt bekommt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das musst du mir jetzt vor dem Einschlafen erzählen? So ein misst, na gut dann werd ich mich halt eine paar Männerträumen hingeben!!!


----------



## Systemcrash (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Man kann sagen, was man will, aber Hostessen gehören eben zu sowas 

Aber um auf das Thema zurückzukommen, von den Kosten kann man die Hostessen bestimmt nicht 80+ Platin zertifizieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab auch keine Ahnung, was so eine Hostess an Leistung zieht.


----------



## Erzbaron (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

einiges ... und je nach Optik noch mehr


----------



## Klutten (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Darf ich mal ein dezentes *Hüsteln* in die Runde werfen? Hier geht es doch arg am Thema vorbei und die letzten Beiträge wären im Laberthread sicher besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Systemcrash (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du darfst 

Würde mich interessieren, was unsere CeBit-Besucher so an Hardware für die nächsten NT-Tests klargemacht haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das interessiert mich auch.
Hostessen sind nett (), aber es geht ja um Netzteile und was kommt denn nun in der nächsten Zeit?
Ein paar Platin Netzteile können ja nicht alles sein. Zeichnet sich ein neuer Standard ab? Wenn ich da so Grafikkarten wie die AMD 6990 oder GeForce GTX 590 angucken...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was willst du den am Standard schon wieder ändern? Platin heißt jetzt das neu Schlagwort damit die Jungs wieder ein paar Netzteile mehr verkaufen können das wars schon. Ein kleine Facelift von ein paar Serien wie bei Couger das wars glaub schon fast. Da sind die Hostessen echt interessanter auf der diesjährigen CeBit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich rede vom ATX Standard an sich. Wenn ich lese, dass eine AMD 6990 400 Watt ziehen kann, dann ist sie schon außerhalb der Spezifikationen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Achso ja der Standard sieht maximal eine 6Pin und ein 8 Pin vor die ATI Karte hat zwei 8 Pin. Aber ist doch meines Wissens nicht das erste mal das ein Karte zwei 8 Pin PCIe Stecker hat oder? Glaub jetzt nicht das da extra was geändert wird. Selbst mein altes be quiet Dark Power P7 hatte zwei 8Pin PCIe Stecker also was solls.


----------



## Systemcrash (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich weiß auch nicht ob ATX bald ersetzt wird, der BTX-Standard ist auch gescheitert.

Was Stromhunger angeht, da wird wohl eher ein 8Pin-Anschluß mehr auf der Grafikkarte sein.

Aber ich halte nix von Dual-GPU-Lösungen. Teuer, stromschluckend, Treiberprobs. Und ich bin auch kein FPS-Zähler, der sich freut statt 120fps mit einer Single-GPU ganze 180FPS mit einer Dual-GPU zu haben 

Ansonsten, außer eine Vielzahl von Silber/Gold und einigen Platin-NTs wirds in nächster Zeit nicht viel Neues geben, velleicht noch ein paar passive oder semi-passive NTs.

Interessant ist für mich, wann es eine Auswahl an PSUs bis 400W Gold/Platin gibt, die zudem nicht geizig mit Laufwerksanschlüssen sind


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja aber da gabs doch mal so ne Diskussion das die verschiedenen Spannungen nicht mehr generiert werden sonder vom NT direkt geliefert werden sollen, insbesondere für die CPU, ist aber schon ne Weile her das ich da was drüber gelesen habe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Achso ja der Standard sieht maximal eine 6Pin und ein 8 Pin vor die ATI Karte hat zwei 8 Pin. Aber ist doch meines Wissens nicht das erste mal das ein Karte zwei 8 Pin PCIe Stecker hat oder? Glaub jetzt nicht das da extra was geändert wird. Selbst mein altes be quiet Dark Power P7 hatte zwei 8Pin PCIe Stecker also was solls.


 
Wenn die AMD Karte 400 Watt zieht, dann reichen zwei 8 Pin nicht mehr aus, denn damit hast du nur 375 Watt.
Du musst also, um Sicher zu gehen, noch einen 8 Pin oder wenigstens einen 6 Pin zusätzlich anschließen können.
Allerdings hab ich die Karte bisher auch noch nicht gesehen, daher hab ich keine Ahnung, was AMD da gemacht hat, aber das ist sowas von außerhalb der Spezifikationen, außerhalber () gehts ja kaum noch.


----------



## Erzbaron (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also wirklich neue Standards kritallisieren sich nicht heraus nur eine Entwicklung das Platinnetzteile alsbald die Technologiekrone bekommen, Gold ins "Mainstream"geschäft runterrückt und Bronze wahrscheinlich die Entwicklungen nach unten hin abrundet ... 

Der 80plus Silber Standard ist nett, ich persönlich rechne mit keiner großen Überlebenschance, denn die goldigen Neuentwicklungen werden günstiger während Silber Netzteile auf ähnlichem Level herumkrebsen ...

Wenn man sich die Stände der "großen" Hersteller und Brands anschaut wird man sich nur bestätigt fühlen ... Bronze, Gold und Platin wären fast überall zu sehen, nur bei Chieftec gibts noch die neuen Nitro 88+ mit Silberzertifikat ... wobei es bei Chieftec sogar Bier gab 

Naja und bei irgendwelchen "Buschmarken" ala Linkworld und Co. ... naja, die nette PR Dame hat uns nur sehr fragend angeschaut als wir den Hersteller wissen wollten  denn die "besseren" waren definitiv nicht direkt von Linkworld ^^

Bei Inter-Tech hab ich mir auch das NT mit dem wechselbaren Lüfter angeschaut ... ein unglaublich sinniges Patent, beim wechseln kann man locker in den Innenraum greifen und man MUSS es auch weil der Lüfterstecker natürlich auf der Platine sitzt ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hast du die von Inter-Tech eigentlich auf die Gelegenheit zum Selbstmord angesprochen?


----------



## poiu (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Inter-Tech  ->  -> 

was für Lüfter verbauen die denn wenn man die wechseln muss XD und dann soll der Lüfter auch noch 15€ kosten  und das NT ist kaum 30€ Wert.

Maxpoint ala Tagan & SilverPower hat denn Stand von 2010 nochmal aufgebaut, neues gab es da echt also nicht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also mal ganz ehrlich, neue Innovationen bei Netzteilen sind auch schwierig, was willst du den da groß ändern. Platin, ist ok, Lüfter austauschen auch nicht schlecht. Integriertes Netzteewerk über die Steckdose warum nicht! Man gibt sich schon Mühe finde ich und ein Stillstand gibt es auch nicht, da die Netzteile nicht mit CPU oder Grafikkarten mithalten können im Bezug auf Neuerungen sollte doch klar sein. Deshalb verstehe ich auch eure Enttäuschungen nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Bei Inter-Tech hab ich mir auch das NT mit dem wechselbaren Lüfter angeschaut ... ein unglaublich sinniges Patent, beim wechseln kann man locker in den Innenraum greifen und man MUSS es auch weil der Lüfterstecker natürlich auf der Platine sitzt ^^


 
Kann man den Lüfter auch bei laufendem Betrieb wechseln?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja @quanti ist eigentlich eine neue Methode der Sterbehilfe und würde in meinem Selbstmord Thread passen.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei der Gelegenheit könntet ihr ja auch mal in in diesen Thread schauen und auch posten, in welche Kategorien ihr Netzteile einteilen würdet (und auch warum).


----------



## Erzbaron (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kann man den Lüfter auch bei laufendem Betrieb wechseln?


 
Genau die Frage hab ich heute auch gestellt und es wurde bejaht 

ABER, es handelte sich bei der gezeigten Variante um nicht funktionsfähige Samples ... das endgültige Innenleben steht noch nicht fest ... man kann also nur das beste hoffen ^^

Achja, bin wieder@ Home und bin mit der Cebit gut zufrieden ... viele Kontakte ausgebaut, jede Menge nette Gespräche geführt ... war wirklich gut ... nachher kann ich euch noch die Überraschung von Compucase (sh. ein paar Seiten vorher) "zeigen"


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das klingt alles sehr interessant. 

Mal eine blöde Frage. Wenn jetzt alles neue Netzteile kommen, Platin und so, wieso gurkst du dann noch an deinen Netzteiltest rum?
Den kannst du doch praktisch entsorgen, weil es eben schon wieder so viele neue Modelle gibt.


----------



## Erzbaron (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die meisten gezeigten Platinmodelle waren noch '"leere" Hüllen, einzig Seasonic hat uns einen nach eignen Angaben funktionsfähigen Prototypen gezeigt ... aber bis eben diese Modelle dann auch serienreif wird es noch einige Monate dauern und die Preise der ersten Platin Modelle sind sowieso jenseits von gut und böse ... allerdings wird Gold langsam aber sicher marktfähig und die Preise sind auf einem erfreulich niedrigen Niveau ... aber keine Angst, zu gegebener Zeit werden Piou und ich auch Platinumnetzteile präsentieren


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hast du das neue GX gesehen und erfahren ob auch an dem Innenleben was geändert wurde?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Hast du das neue GX gesehen und erfahren ob auch an dem Innenleben was geändert wurde?


 
Hat er sicher, nur darf er nichts sagen, daher auch der Verweis zu Compucase.


----------



## Erzbaron (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja ich hab die etwas aufgepimpten GX gesehen, aber leider konnte ich nicht reinschauen ... aber beim Blick durchs (neue) Lüftergitter hab ich nix signifikant anderes im Innenraum gesehen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du weißt aber schon das es Handy Kameras gibt? Aber dazu bist du halt zu einer ehrliche Seele! Ich sags mal so wir warte alle schon seit über einem halben Jahr auf dein angekündigtes Round Up........wollte es nur mal wieder in den Raum stellen.


----------



## Erzbaron (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Warum sollte ich mit meinem Handy durch die Gegend rennen und Bilder machen? 

Meinst du das 400W Roundup? Dann wird hoffentlich bald in etwas anderer Form online gehen ... ich kann aber noch nicht sagen wann da aktuell ein anderes Projekt Priorität genießt ... vergessen oder verdrängt ist nix ... aber leider hab ich auch nicht unbegrenzt Zeit ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Man kack auf dein neues Auto und kauf dir ein Fahrrad, ist gesünder und von dem ersparten Geld holst du dir ne Croma! Dann bist nimmer so von anderen abhängig und wir können des öfteren Tests von dir genießen. Und? Was hältst du von meinem Vorschlag?


----------



## +Flori+ (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Im Innenraum der GX gibt es nur Detailverbesserungen, nichts weltbewegendes


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Meinst du das 400W Roundup? Dann wird hoffentlich bald in etwas anderer Form online gehen ... ich kann aber noch nicht sagen wann da aktuell ein anderes Projekt Priorität genießt ... vergessen oder verdrängt ist nix ... aber leider hab ich auch nicht unbegrenzt Zeit ^^


 
Frag zu Guttenberg, der hat gerade Zeit ohne Ende.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Glaub mir der hat in null Komma nix den Test fertig geschrieben!!!!( Vorsicht schwarzer Humor)


----------



## poiu (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Seasonic soll wohl seine Platinum fertig haben, es soll auch ncht mehr lange bis zum verschiffen dauern und ja mir wurde persönlich versprochen das Erzbaron und ich eins zum spielen bekommen 

hab sogar ein schönes video von  geht morgen Online, habe das heute nicht mehr geschafft. 

Verdammt wir haben langsam so viele Samples erzbaron, ich glaube du musst dir dein Neuwagen früher kaufen  der aktuelle platzt sonst 
schon auf dem Heimweg hab ich erfahren das ein neues Sample eingetroffen ist  

CeBIT war wirklich nicht spannend und wenn man bedenkt das Seasonic und BQT nicht mal ein stand hatten.... aber für mich persönlich hat sich die CeBIT trotzdem sehr gelohnt und auch spaß gemacht


----------



## Frosdedje (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Anderes Thema:
Das Review zum Huntey Jumper 300W ist ein AnandTech online:
HuntKey Jumper/R90 300W 80Plus Gold - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

Und will niemand ein Wort zum Netzteiltest vom Logisys 600W bei hardwaresecrets äußern?


----------



## poiu (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

was soll man dazu sagen   das   oder  



ach hat der Soulpain endlich seinen Test hochbeladen


----------



## Frosdedje (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Beim Logisys 600W läuft das letztenendlich auf das Selbe hinaus. 

Aber ich frage mich immernoch:
Wie kann der Hersteller noch eine -5V-Leitung bei ihren NT versehen, 
obwohl diese aus den ATX-Specs längst Geschichte ist und das 2010 produziert wurde?


----------



## unterseebotski (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hab neue Meldungen bezüglich meines BQT-NTs, welches beim Einschalten des Hauptschalters die Sicherung in meiner Wohnung rausschmeißt. (Habe weiter vorne in dem Thread ausführlicher darüber berichtet).

Wenn ich eine USB-HDD anschließe (ohne eigenes NT), dann reduziert sich die Anzahl der Sicherungs-Fälle um ca. 80-90 %! 
Naja, jetzt schließe ich halt immer die HDD an, bevor ich den Hauptschalter am NT einschalte - aber eine Frage habe ich da: muss ich mir um die HDD Sorgen machen, weil sie evtl. hohe Einschaltströme abfängt? Noch funzt sie, aber wird sie über kurz oder lang doch schmilzen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Und will niemand ein Wort zum Netzteiltest vom Logisys 600W bei hardwaresecrets äußern?


 
Gelesen hab ich den Test auch, aber was soll man dazu sagen?
Lustig eben, dass es immer noch solche Hersteller gibt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



unterseebotski schrieb:


> Hab neue Meldungen bezüglich meines BQT-NTs, welches beim Einschalten des Hauptschalters die Sicherung in meiner Wohnung rausschmeißt. (Habe weiter vorne in dem Thread ausführlicher darüber berichtet).
> 
> Wenn ich eine USB-HDD anschließe (ohne eigenes NT), dann reduziert sich die Anzahl der Sicherungs-Fälle um ca. 80-90 %!
> Naja, jetzt schließe ich halt immer die HDD an, bevor ich den Hauptschalter am NT einschalte - aber eine Frage habe ich da: muss ich mir um die HDD Sorgen machen, weil sie evtl. hohe Einschaltströme abfängt? Noch funzt sie, aber wird sie über kurz oder lang doch schmilzen?


 
 Rufe mal eine Elektriker an und lass deine Sicherungsautomaten überprüfen, ist bestimmt schon veraltet das Teil! Beim CougarGX 800Watt hat auch bei entsprechender Hardware einen Einsachaltstrom von über 60Ampere das ist zu viel für veraltet Sicherungsautomaten!


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



unterseebotski schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine USB-HDD anschließe (ohne eigenes NT), dann reduziert sich die Anzahl der Sicherungs-Fälle um ca. 80-90 %!
> Naja, jetzt schließe ich halt immer die HDD an, bevor ich den Hauptschalter am NT einschalte - aber eine Frage habe ich da: muss ich mir um die HDD Sorgen machen, weil sie evtl. hohe Einschaltströme abfängt? Noch funzt sie, aber wird sie über kurz oder lang doch schmilzen?


 
Mein Tipp: Lass mal den NT Schalter eingeschaltet.


----------



## poiu (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/142085-open-black-box-exklusiv-video-fuer-pcgh.html

Innenraum Video vom X7


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Lass mal den NT Schalter eingeschaltet.


 Wo bleibt denn da der Spaß?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das könnte aber echt helfen wie @quanti es vorgeschlagen hat aber dennoch würde ich die Sicherungen von einem Fachmann überprüfen lassen.


----------



## Systemcrash (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Rufe mal eine Elektriker an und lass deine Sicherungsautomaten überprüfen, ist bestimmt schon veraltet das Teil!



Naja, als Elektriker halte ich das eher für unwahrscheinlich.

Schließlich soll eine Sicherung rausfliegen, wenn ein viel zu hoher Strom fließt. Ein B16A löst bei 5-fachen Nennstrom aus, d.h. bei 80A. Mehr sollte man bei normalen Steckdosen mit Verkabelung von 1,5² niemals einbauen, eher sogar nur B13. Wenns ein alter Sicherungsautomat L16 ist, ist das auch so, 5x Nennstrom = Schnellauslösung

Also hat entweder das NT was, oder es hängen zu viele (induktive) Verbraucher auf der Sicherung

Einfach mal an ner Steckdose anschließen in einem anderen Raum bzw auf einer Leitung, die auf einer anderen Sicherung hängt.


----------



## Strahleman (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So, seit knapp 20 Minuten bin auch ich körperlich sowie geistig von der CeBIT zurück (körperlich schon seit Donnerstag Nacht, geistig seit heute, da ich eben meine letzte CeBIT-News rausgehauen habe). Leider war ich so im Stress, dass ich meine geplanten spontanen Besuche bei Cougar, Huntkey, Thortech und FSP nicht realisieren konnte.
Von den Neuheiten her war ich (wie seit drei Jahren) recht enttäuscht, da es doch recht wenig gab, was wirklich interessant war. Ein paar 80Plus Platin Prototypen, aber das ist irgendwie auch nichts mehr, was Glücksgefühle in mir weckt.

Aber jetzt bin ich ja wieder zu Hause und kann mich den längst überfälligen Netzteiltests widmen


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



unterseebotski schrieb:


> Hab neue Meldungen bezüglich meines BQT-NTs, welches beim Einschalten des Hauptschalters die Sicherung in meiner Wohnung rausschmeißt. (Habe weiter vorne in dem Thread ausführlicher darüber berichtet).
> 
> Wenn ich eine USB-HDD anschließe (ohne eigenes NT), dann reduziert sich die Anzahl der Sicherungs-Fälle um ca. 80-90 %!
> Naja, jetzt schließe ich halt immer die HDD an, bevor ich den Hauptschalter am NT einschalte - aber eine Frage habe ich da: muss ich mir um die HDD Sorgen machen, weil sie evtl. hohe Einschaltströme abfängt? Noch funzt sie, aber wird sie über kurz oder lang doch schmilzen?


 
Hallo

Um welche Externe USB HDD handelt es sich?
Und was für ein Netzteil lag bei?


----------



## poiu (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Strahleman

hehe  ja wirklich spannendes gab es nicht, außer vielleicht solche kleinigkeiten wie die 80+ silver von LC Power und Chieftec, nicht weltbewegend, aber nicht uninteressant.


----------



## Philipus II (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Lesertests können ganz schön ins Auge gehen.
Mit etwas Pech passiert folgendes:
-Beim Topmodell misst ein User mit seinem Oszilloskop Spikes
-das Standardmodell verabschiedet sich bei mir nach 2h nach Einbau
-und nach einem Jahr verabschiedet sich noch ein Standardmodell
Link
Ergebnis: 3/5 Tests nicht gerade optimal

So blöd kanns gehen.

Sonst: Das logysis ist halt unter aller Wutz. Da brauchma nicht drüber reden. Sowas sollte man von jedem Rechner an dem einem was liegt fernhalten.


----------



## Erzbaron (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Piou und Simon

jau, so einen richtigen Kracher gabs wieder nicht ... aber die Kleinigkeiten und vorallem der Austausch waren doch das beste  allein deswegen ziehe ich ein positives Fazit ...


----------



## soulpain (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Ein paar 80Plus Platin Prototypen, aber das ist irgendwie auch nichts mehr, was Glücksgefühle in mir weckt.



Geht mir auch so. Aber mal ehrlich, Messe hat was von Klassentreffen. Wo sonst kann man so viele Bekannte auf einem Haufen treffen. Die Produkte waren schon immer langweilig.


----------



## poiu (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich glaube in dem Punkt  sind wir uns alle einig


----------



## Hansj (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

 Hallo Jungs mal eine Frage,

habe ein i7 970 
GTX 580 OC 
6 GB DDR 3 
2 Laufwerke 
1 SSD 1 HD 
und eine Wasserkühlung. 

Reicht dort mein Altes 650W von Thermaltake? Da ich eben vermute das ich ein wenig probleme mit dem bekommen könnte. 

Danke für eure Meinung


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Welches TT Netzteil hast du genau?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die sind NT's sind zwar nicht so dolle aber müsste dennoch reichen!


----------



## Hansj (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie gesagt habe ein Altes ca. 2005 Da es mich nie im stich gelassen hat. Wurde es auch ausgetauscht.. 

Thermaltake Tochghüower Key3 Spirit.. ist die einzige bezeichnung die ich noch auf dem Gerät sehen kann. 
wais nicht ob Du damit was anfangen kanst.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also ich hab einen i5 760 und eine GTX580 mit einem Dark Power p7 450 Watt betrieben und wenn ich nicht übertaktet hätte, hätte es auch gereicht. Gut ein 6 Jahre altes NT ist immer so ne Sache und es hat bestimmt an Leistung verloren aber ich persönlich denke schon das es noch reicht. Wenn du allerdings mal Geld über hast würde ich dir schon ein neues empfehlen den 6 Jahre sind schon viel für ein Netzteil.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kannst du mal ein Foto vom Aufkleber machen und den posten oder ist der Aufkleber weg?


----------



## Hansj (5. März 2011)

Danke für deine Info, 

das dachte ich mir.. mit dem alte NT..das das probleme machen könnte..vorallem da ich Wasserpumpe usw. Auch noch im System mit angeschlossen habe. 

Die 580er ist ab werk auch schon auf 800 übertacktet...

Bin noch untwergs... kan ich am abend mal Posten..


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das fällt nicht ins Gewicht die GTX580 hat normal 772MHz und die 28MHz sind vielleicht 2 Watt mehr also daran soll es nicht scheitern.


----------



## Hansj (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

aber in dem falle wen ich übertackten möchte wäre es au jeden fall besser ein enues zuzulegen.. 

Danek für eure Hilfe..werde euch sicherlich noch informieren..was das ergebniss mit dem neuen war..


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich würde das alte NT erst mal ausprobieren, wenns läuft, super, wenn du Probleme hast, kaufst du halt ein neues.


----------



## unterseebotski (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Um welche Externe USB HDD handelt es sich?
> Und was für ein Netzteil lag bei?


 
Ist ne 2,5" HDD welche gar kein NT benötigt. (250 GB, 5.400 RPM, nur 1 USB-Anschluss also kein Y-Kabel).

Das PC-NT ist ein BeQuiet Straight Power E7 580W.

@quanti: ich mach den Schalter aus oder ziehe den Netzstecker, weil der PC wenn er aus ist keinen Strom verbrauchen soll.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ah, OK

In dem Falle kann es sein, dass die USB HDD von der +5V Standby Leitung versorgt wird, was zu einem länger andauernden Peak führen kann.

Wie alt sind die bei dir verwendeten Sicherungsautomaten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



unterseebotski schrieb:


> @quanti: ich mach den Schalter aus oder ziehe den Netzstecker, weil der PC wenn er aus ist keinen Strom verbrauchen soll.


 
Es sind nur ein paar Watt, wenn du den NT Schalter eingeschaltet lässt, das kannst du eigentlich vernachlässigen.
Oder als Ausgleich eine herkömmliche Glühlampe gegen eine Energiesparlampe austauschen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich schätze mal grob 10 was der PC zieht, das NT zieht ja auch noch etwas.......ja insgesamt 10 Watt. Kannst du dir ja mal auf das Jahr hoch rechnen was das kostet 10Watt mal 365 Tage ein paar Euro kommen da schon zusammen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und was sparst du, denn du eine 60 Watt Glühlampe gegen eine 8 Watt Energiesparlampe austauscht?


----------



## Systemcrash (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@HansJ

Leiste dir mal für 10€ so ein Leistungsmeßgerät, damit haste immerhin ein Richtwert, was der PC zieht.

Das Prob könnte sein, das dein altes NT noch recht schwach auf der 12V-Schiene ausgelegt ist, aber ich kenne dieses Teil auch nicht.


----------



## Compucase (6. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Danke für die zahlreichen Besucher bei uns am Stand und auch mal einige Gesichter zu den Namen zu sehen. Seit gestern Abend bin auch ich zurück, heute ist mal Ruhe angesagt.
Bzgl. der GX-Änderungen - Lüfter und Lüftergitter ist nur ein Teil, mehr dazu später...Nicht alles was kommt ist im Katalog gezeigt 
@Erzbaron - Bild kommt wenn ich Montag den passenden CardReader zur Hand habe.


----------



## Systemcrash (6. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Bei 8 HDDs hättest du einen Anlaufstrom von bis zu 320W (eine HDD kann bis zu 40W Anlaufstrom benötigen), ohne Staggered Spinup wird der Rechner daher mit einem so kleinen Netzteil gar nicht starten können.
> Im Normalen Betrieb würdest du hier durchaus mit relativ wenig Leistung auskommen, zum Start würdest du aber weit mehr Leistung benötigen.


 
Habs mal ausprobiert 

Mit 3 HDDs gestartet, dann nach dem Hochfahren in Windows die HDDs einzeln zugeschaltet.

Unter Volllast 179W.

9x 3,5" HDDs, Core i3-530, Nividia 8400 GS, im Hintergrund Prime95+Furmark.


----------



## Biosflash (6. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Und was sparst du, denn du eine 60 Watt Glühlampe gegen eine 8 Watt Energiesparlampe austauscht?



Vor allem spart man an augenfreundlichem Licht.
Die 8 Watt "Energiesparlampe", die so hell macht wie ne 60Watt Birne muss noch erfunden werden 



> Ich schätze mal grob 10 was der PC zieht, das NT zieht ja auch noch etwas.......ja insgesamt 10 Watt



Ist das nicht etwas übertrieben ? Bei mir sinds 2,5 Watt beim 1.Rechner und 2,0 Watt bei meinem Zweitrechner.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ne kannst du vergessen die 2 Watt zieht alleine das Netzteil, außerdem kommt ja auch noch der Monitor dazu.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Biosflash schrieb:


> Vor allem spart man an augenfreundlichem Licht.
> Die 8 Watt "Energiesparlampe", die so hell macht wie ne 60Watt Birne muss noch erfunden werden



8 Watt Lampe reicht aber aus, musst du mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Biosflash (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> außerdem kommt ja auch noch der Monitor dazu.



Wenn er aus ist zieht meiner zumindest nur 0,5W ( Samsung 2494HM) 

Das PCGH Video mit dem Kabelbrand war auch mal interessant, ich frage mich nur ob der gute Simon den Gestank von verkohlten Kabeln jemals wieder aus dem Testraum herausbekommt


----------



## Strahleman (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Biosflash schrieb:


> [...] ich frage mich nur ob der gute Simon den Gestank von verkohlten Kabeln jemals wieder aus dem Testraum herausbekommt


Keine Sorge, nach einer Woche lüften kann ich das Zimmer jetzt wieder ohne Gasmaske betreten  Der Gestand war aber echt übel...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Oh super @Strahleman das du gerade online bist hatte gestern eine kleine Diskussion mit @quante wie viel ein Durchschnitts PC im Standbey verbrauch. Ich dachte so ca. 10 Watt mit Monitor, ist das zu viel??


----------



## b0s (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn ich auch ne Zahl in den Raum schmeissen darf: 5-6 W (Monitor <1W, PC ~5W)


----------



## Hübie (7. März 2011)

Kann man das nicht mit einem Multimeter messen? Wie wir feststellten zeigt mein Energieverbrauchsmessgerät ja schmarrn an wenn die Geräte im stand-by sind... Würde mich brennend interessieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Biosflash schrieb:


> Wenn er aus ist zieht meiner zumindest nur 0,5W ( Samsung 2494HM)


 
Jep, so in etwa, war so bei 0,5 bis 1 Watt.


----------



## Strahleman (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also aktuelle Mainboards dürfen nicht mehr als 0,5 Watt im Standby verbrauchen. Gleiches gilt für Netzteile. Nimmt man da noch nen aktuellen Monitor mit LED-Beleuchtung dazu, sollte sich die Standby-Aufnahme zwischen 4 und 8 Watt bewegen. Es kommt halt drauf an, was genau verbaut ist


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Macht das echt einen Unterschied ob ein Monitor LED hat oder nicht da die Beleuchtung doch im Standby aus ist. Im Betrieb ist es klar da schluckt mein Samsung BX2450LED gerade mal ca.18 Watt, allerdings habe ich die Beleuchtung da nicht voll aufgedreht sonst währen es 10 Watt mehr. Ein herkömmlicher Monitor schluckt da ja fast das Doppelte.


----------



## unterseebotski (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Ah, OK
> 
> In dem Falle kann es sein, dass die USB HDD von der +5V Standby Leitung versorgt wird, was zu einem länger andauernden Peak führen kann.
> 
> Wie alt sind die bei dir verwendeten Sicherungsautomaten?


 
Pfff..., was für ne Frage!
Auf dem Stromzähler unter den Sicherungen steht "1992" - auf den Sicherungen selber nix. Das Haus ist Bj. 1969. Sind aber keine Schraubsicherungen. 
Wenn die HDD am USB-Port hängt, dann springt die Sicherung weniger oft raus, kommt aber auch vor. Fahre ich den PC nur runter, bleibt die Lampe der HDD an (die HDD dreht sich evtl auch noch, kann das jetzt nicht sicher sagen...). Die Sicherung fliegt nur raus, wenn ich den Hauptschalter hinten am NT einschalte.

@allg. Diskussion: selbst wenn es bloß 2-3 Watt sind, die der PC ausgeschaltet braucht: 0 Watt finde ich immer noch besser! Da bin ich geizig, ich schalte alles aus oder ziehe den Netzstecker wenn ich es nicht brauche. Ich werf den Energiekonzernen doch nicht unnötig Geld in den Rachen, die haben schon genug.
Ich hab auch zu 90% Energiesparlampen in der Wohung. 2 älter Glühbirnen gibts noch mit je 40W. Die Lampen sind aber kultig, leider passt keine Energiesparbirne rein...


----------



## Systemcrash (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und was steht auf den Sicherungsautomaten?


----------



## Klutten (8. März 2011)

*AW: poiu & Erzbaron´s Netzteil Test gefällt euch dass, oder nicht?*

Wer war denn der PR-Mann?


----------



## Erzbaron (8. März 2011)

*AW: poiu & Erzbaron´s Netzteil Test gefällt euch dass, oder nicht?*

Von einem bekannten Coolingspezialisten der auch Netzteile vertreibt ... mehr verrate ich nicht


----------



## Klutten (8. März 2011)

*AW: poiu & Erzbaron´s Netzteil Test gefällt euch dass, oder nicht?*

Ich lasse dich eh nicht in Ruhe, bis du es sagst. Christian, Nils, *Alex*, *Christoph*, Aaron, Nico oder Carsten?


----------



## Erzbaron (8. März 2011)

*AW: poiu & Erzbaron´s Netzteil Test gefällt euch dass, oder nicht?*



keiner der genannten ... 

Sagt dir Robert was?


----------



## Klutten (8. März 2011)

*AW: poiu & Erzbaron´s Netzteil Test gefällt euch dass, oder nicht?*

Der Herr Michel?


----------



## Erzbaron (8. März 2011)

*AW: poiu & Erzbaron´s Netzteil Test gefällt euch dass, oder nicht?*

Wer?


----------



## Klutten (8. März 2011)

*AW: poiu & Erzbaron´s Netzteil Test gefällt euch dass, oder nicht?*

Jetzt sag endlich ...ich muss ins Bett ...und wir schweifen vom Thema ab. Ich sollte die Beiträge wohl eher in den Netzteil-Quatsch-Thread verschieben.


----------



## Erzbaron (8. März 2011)

*AW: poiu & Erzbaron´s Netzteil Test gefällt euch dass, oder nicht?*

ich glaub das machen wir lieber per PM  

Ich muss aber auch langsam mal ins Bett ...


----------



## unterseebotski (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Und was steht auf den Sicherungsautomaten?


 
Ich habe keinen Aufkleber oder sowas entdeckt. Auf den Sicherungen steht jeweils irgendeine Nummer, die kann ich heute nachmittag ja mal durchgeben, wenns was bringt.
Außerdem werde ich eh nicht den Elektriker rufen, dass der die Sicherungen austauscht, weil das garantiert teurer als ein evtl. neues NT wird. 

Als Fazit kann man wohl sagen, dass es nicht geklärt werden kann, warum das BQT Straight Power beim Einschalten des Hauptschalters am NT die Sicherung in der Wohnung rauswirft - ich muss also damit leben und bleibe durch tägliches Treppensteigen gesünder und fitter als manch anderer PCNerd... 
Schön wäre eine Abhilfe gewesen, die es wohl nicht gibt - z.B. eine Bios-Einstellung und der Käse ist gegessen. Eine USB-HDD am PC scheint die Sicherungsfälle (gefühlt) zu reduzieren, die Frage ob die HDD dabei Schaden nehmen kann wurde noch nicht geklärt, deshalb lasse ich sie lieber nicht mehr beim Einschalten dran.

Das NT werde ich auch nicht "An" lassen, weil ich keinen Stromverbrauch möchte, wenn der PC aus ist. 
So trägt mein Netzteil zu meiner allg. Fitness bei - ich werde demnächst sowieso wieder nach der Babypause mit Sport anfangen...


----------



## Frosdedje (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und ein weiterer Netzteilreview ist bei hardwaresecrets veröffentlicht worden:
Apevia Turbolink ATX-TL450W-BK Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

Aber im Gegensatz zum Logisys mit 600W schießt das Apevia-NT, das nur 20 US-$ kostet, den Vogel ab.


----------



## Systemcrash (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab so nen Fall gehabt, als ich an einer Steckdosenleiste einen Dell Pseudo-Thinclient und einen PC mit nem LC-Power 550W stecken hatte. Ansonsten aber erst ab 5 PCs aufwärts, wenn jene PCs sofort starten wollten.

Typische Bezeichnungen Sicherungsautomaten

Alt: L16A, G16A
Neu: B16A, C16A


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo

Sicherungsautomaten können im Laufe der Zeit an Leistungsfähigkeit verlieren. Das führt dazu, das die Automaten die Spezifikation nicht mehr einhalten und früher auslösen als sie sollten. Es kann also durchaus sein, dass eine Sicherung aufgrund des Alters früher auslöst.


----------



## unterseebotski (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das mag sein, aber wenn ich den Elektriker rufe, der dann zu mir kommt, das prüft und neue Sicherungen einbaut, zahle ich bestimmt mehr als wenn ich mir ein anderes Netzteil kaufe. 
Mit dem vorherigen NT (auch ein BQT aber ein Dark Power Pro 550W (das mit dem "BeQuiet Bug")) hatte ich diese Spielchen ja nie, also liegts wohl am jetzigen NT.
Ich schätze die Sicherungen auf 1992, da wurde das Haus wohl in ein Mehrfamilienhaus umgebaut und die Stromzähler haben das Datum eingeprägt.
Ansonsten ist die Elektrik natürlich von 1969, z.B. nur 2 Kabel in den Steckdosen, der Schutzleiter fehlt in dem Haus (muss man an das Blaue Kabel anschließen). Heute macht man das nicht mehr so.


----------



## Systemcrash (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

1992, das sind keine 20 Jahre, das da die Automaten an Leistung verlieren, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Außer es sind recht üble Dinger.

Das häufigste, was bei älteren Automaten passiert, sind verbrannte Kontakte, wenn sie strak gefordert wurden.

Ich denke auch, das liegt am NT  , auch wenns ein bq ist


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo Systemcrash

Du hast Recht, dass die Automaten von 1992 noch keine 20 Jahre alt sind. Das würden sie nämlich erst nächstes Jahr werden 

Das die Sicherungen mit der Zeit nicht mehr die geforderten Spezifikationen erreichen (können), ist durchaus gewollt, denn so kann ein fast defekter Automat keinen Schaden anrichten. Allerdings kann man auch kaum mehr einen elektrischen Verbraucher mehr betreiben.
Der Grund dafür ist, dass die in den Automaten verbaute Feder, die den Automaten in der 'ein' Position hält, mit der Zeit an Kraft verliert. Wenn das der Fall ist, so löst der Automat immer früher und früher aus. Und irgendwann reicht sogar das Einschalten einer Lampe, um die Sicherung auszulösen.

Im Klartext würde das bedeuten, dass die Sicherung mit einem anderen Netzteil zwar funktionieren könnte. Das eigentliche Problem würde aber bestehen bleiben...


----------



## Systemcrash (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab ja geschrieben, das er mal an ner anderen Dose testen soll 

Ich wohn in einem Haus, in dem die Automaten fast 40 Jahre alt sind, teilweise sogar 10A verbaut sind. Das Prob hatte ich bisher trotzdem noch nicht 

Außerdem ist das dann wirklich eine Preifrage.

Ich hab auch schon Beiträge gelesen wie "Hilfe, wenn ich meinen PC einschalte, fliegt die Sicherung, obwohl ich ein brandneues Thermaltake 1500W habe" 

Da ist er aber etwas drunter


----------



## Frosdedje (10. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eine Frage:
Ich bin zufällig auf eine Netzteilreihe vom Hersteller Jou Jye gestoßen,
die sich BITWIN nennt und als 430-, 520- und 620W-Modell gibt.

Und obwohl weder auf der Herstellerseite noch in den Datenblättern
keine Angaben zu der Leistuungsdaten gibt, scheinen die 80 Plus-Bronze-
Zertifizierungund die Nennleistung für ein Seasonic S12II-Elektronik zu entsprechen,
aber ist auch meine Frage:

Kann es sein, dass die verbaute Elektronik der BITWIN-Reihe von Seasonic
stammt oder ist sie von einen anderen Hersteller?


----------



## Systemcrash (10. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Soweit ich weiß, ist Jou Jye selbst ein Hersteller von Netzteilen.

Und die Preise dieser NTs lassen nicht auf Seasonic hoffen, wobei ich die von Bitwin nicht kenne


----------



## Erzbaron (10. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

JouJye produziert selbst und das auf nicht ganz hohem Niveau ... 

Wobei, bei 80plus.org gibts von JouJye genau 3 80pl,us Bronze Modelle, zwei mit 400W (davon ein TFX Modell) und eines mit 650W ... allerdings ist das 80plus Zertifikat KEIN Qualitätsmerkmal da für die 80plus Prüfung gerne Golden Samples eingesetzt werden und eine Nachprüfung der Massenproduktion nicht stattfindet ... 

HIER KLICKEN


----------



## poiu (10. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

was habt ihr denn da wieder ausgegraben 

sonst hier mal das

PC Power & Cooling Silencer 760W Power Supply Review :: TweakTown USA Edition


----------



## Philipus II (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jo, wie eigentlich bei den meisten PCP&C:
Gute Messwerte, kein Kabelmanagement, leider eher laut.
Leider wurde PCP&C aus dem deutschen Markt zurückgezogen.
Wer ein leistungsfähiges Netzteil ohne Schnickschnack oder besondere Anforderungen an die Lautstärke suchte, konnte da "früher" hin und wieder fündig werden.


----------



## Systemcrash (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich fand die eigentlich immer überteuert, letztendlich hat man bei vielen wohl nur leicht modifizierte Seasonic-Technik verwendet. Von der Lautstärke bei einigen Modellen will ich erst garnicht anfangen.


----------



## Erzbaron (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

soo, in Vorbereitung auf den großen Test von Piou und mir ... hier mal ein Foto aus meinem Büro 

... in dem Karton von Tagan ist übrigens KEIN Tagan Netzteil drin


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Schieb mal die PC Action ins Bild, was steht da?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ein großer Artikel über Homefront, @quanti!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eben, schlag mal die Seiten auf.


----------



## ile (12. März 2011)

Was haltet ihr aus technischer Sicht eigentlich von den Netzteilen von Scythe?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die neuen Scythe Couriki3 sollen wohl ganz nett sein, Quelle @Erzbaron, werden von Enhance gebaut die sind wohl recht fähig.


----------



## Systemcrash (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Gouriki 3 und Stronger sind von Enhance und ganz ordentlich. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob sie mit den Coolermaster Silent Pro mithalten können.

Die Kamariki sind von Topower und nicht gerade spitze, direkt schlecht aber auch nicht.

Die Chouriki sind von Sirtec, die derzeit auf dem aufstrebenden Ast sind.

Kurz und gut, brauchbare Teile, aber nicht unbedingt auf Top-Niveau.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Die Gouriki 3 und Stronger sind von Enhance und ganz ordentlich. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob sie mit den Coolermaster Silent Pro mithalten können.



Die Silent Pro Modelle sind schon älter, das Gourki ist wohl neuer, daher besser.


----------



## Schulkind (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist dieses NT empfehlenswert?

Super Flower Golden Green Pro 550W ATX 2.3 (SF-550P14XE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Kommt mir etwas günstig vor für 80+ Gold ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na ja, Crap ist es jetzt nicht, aber ein Antec True Power New wäre mir doch lieber.


----------



## Schulkind (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der Preis liegt im Vergleich zum SF um 10€ höher bei einer niedrigeren Effizienzklasse.

Überbietet das Antec das SF also hinsichtlich Qualität, Verarbeitung & Ausstattung so sehr um die oben erwähnten Defizitpunkte (sofern man hier von einem Defizit sprechen kann  ) ?


----------



## AeroX (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo freunde, wollte nur mal schnell was nachfragen:

Reicht ein 400w cougar NT aus um eine gtx260 und einen core2duo zu versorgen? Ich denke mal ja, wollt aber zur sicherheit nochmal nachfragen!

danke schon mal. 

mfg


----------



## Systemcrash (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@quantenslipstream

Neuer sind sie, und das 700W ist immerhin Silber. Aber ob besser, weiß ich nicht, denn Enhance stellt auch äußerst mittelmäßige NTs her; hängt eben davon ab, was der Kunde bezahlt.

@Schulkind:

Die Antec true power new haben sehr gute Seasonic-Technik. Die Haltbarkeit und Zuverlässigkeit der Seasonic waren/sind den Superflower bisher deutlich überlegen. Und während SF ihren Produkten mit nur 2 Jahren Garantie nicht unbedingt das höchste Vertrauen zugesteht, bietet Antec 5 Jahre.

@Aerox:

Ja.

Ich hab einen 5400+ und eine GTX 260, auf Höchstlast brauch ich knapp 250W eingangsseitig, mein NT leistet auf 12V nur 1A mehr als ein Cougar 400W. Und wenn dein Core2Duo nicht extremst übertaktet ist, kommst du auf ähnliche Werte.


----------



## AeroX (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Okay dank dir! 

mfg


----------



## Erzbaron (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich persönlich!! würde immernoch kein Super Flower kaufen, egal wie hoch die Effizienz ist ...tatsächlich sind die 10€ mehr besser in ein True Power New investiert, das ist auch leise aber eben nicht ganz so effizient ... technisch und qualitativ aber deutlich überlegen ... Alternativ wäre auch noch ein Chieftec Nitro 85+ interessant, das ist auch leise und effizient und kostet um die 70€ mit 550W und KM ... gute CWT Techik 

Was die Gouriki3 angeht, der Eindruck den ich mir auf der Cebit gemacht habe (hiermit nochmal viele Grüße an Robert ^^) war sehr gut ... mindestens auf dem Niveau der RushPower Power, tendenziell aber eher der Silent Pro ... ich werd bei Gelegenheit nochmal eines unter die Lupe nehmen ...  spannend sind von Scythe auch die Power Kingdom (Highpower alias Sirtec/Sirfa), richtig nette Teile ... von den Kamariki würde ich persönlich eher die Finger lassen (Topower) ... ist wohl auch ne Serie die nicht weiter gepflegt wird, man hat ja die Gouriki und die Chouriki ...

@ Quanti

Steht da jemand auf Homefront?  genau wegen dem Artikel hab ich mir die PCA auch nur gekauft ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Erzähl noch mal was zum Scythe Couriki3 und dessen Enhance Technik, wie sieht es da aus und wo unterscheidet es sich vom Silent Pro?


----------



## Erzbaron (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das werd ich noch tun ... gaaanz entspannt Quanti  ausm Gedächtnis und ohne Fotos ist das nämlich nicht ganz leicht ... zumal ich es auf der Cebit auch nicht aufgeschraubt hab


----------



## Systemcrash (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Coolermaster haben schon erstklassische Enhance-Technik, daher ist der Preis nicht ungerechtfertigt. Die Scythe Stronger sind auf dem Level wie die Sharkoon Rush Power, die Gouriki 3 kenne ich noch nicht, deshalb mal abwarten. Wie ich schrieb Enhance != Enhance 

Bißchen schwach finde ich bei den Gouriki 3, das es nur 1 Silber gibt, der Rest ist gerade mal Bronze. Coolermaster bietet dagegen schon Gold von Enhance. Allerdings sehe ich die nicht ganz auf dem Niveau von Seasonic oder Enermax. OCZ labelt derzeit schon sehr gute Sirtec/Highpower, aber weder preislich noch von der Leistungsklasse was für mich.

Hat jemand schon Infos, ob nicht bald Marken wie Impervio oder Acbel was Interessanten bringen?

chja, als Alternative zum Superflower sollte man die FSP Aurum mal ins Auge fassen, preislich nicht uninteressant


----------



## Erzbaron (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Impervio ist schon länger insolvent und wurde liquidiert und von Acbel wirds ins Europa nix großartiges mehr geben ... evtl. für einen Einzelauftrag noch eine Serie, aber nix besonderes ...

Was die Gouriki3 angeht, warum sollten die auch "goldig" sein? Als "Goldklasse" gibts bei Scythe demnächst die "Power Kingdom" welche als Basis ebenfalls Enhancetechnik bekannt aus den CM Silent Pro Gold nutzen ...

Die Aurum sind echt nicht uninteressant vorallem da FSP es geschafft hat ein Gold Netzteil mit gruppenregulierten Spannungen zu bauen, alle anderen gängigen Goldmodelle sind mit DC-to-DC ausgerüstet


----------



## Systemcrash (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das find ich nicht so toll, Impervio hatte mit dem Tagan Superrock 680 was richtig Gutes gebaut.

Gut, Acbel sah ich nicht als Spitzenmarke, aber die Coolermaster Real Power M waren damals für ihren Preis gut.

Und von den Power Kingdom habe ich noch nix gehört, Schande  

Wie könnte es da preislich aussehen im Verglcih zu den Silent Pro Gold?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> ... zumal ich es auf der Cebit auch nicht aufgeschraubt hab


 
Hätte ich aber mit gerechnet. 
Hab schon die Pressemeldung vor Augen:
"_Messebesucher musste mit sechs Leuten rausgetragen werden, weil er alles aufgeschraubt hat_"


----------



## Systemcrash (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es gibt doch mittlerweile recht handliche Akkuschrauber


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Oder richtig große Mäntel, wo viel reinpasst.


----------



## poiu (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Systemcrash

ja das Impervio war wirklich nett um 2008 und auch sehr gut verarbeitet, hab ich selbst hier "noch" verbaut  
Interessante Nebensache die NT von Impervio waren Made in Taiwan 

es gab auch einige Silverstone von Impervio, leider sind die schon lange weg vom Fenster und es soll auch einen Serien Fehler gegeben haben der dazu führte das einige Tagan ausgefallen sind. 

Betreff CeBIT
manche haben nichts dagegen wenn man die NTs aufschraubt, manchmal sind das aber auch dummys weil es auf der Cebit auch Langfinger gibt oder man keine extremen Neuheiten zeigen will.


----------



## Erzbaron (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Systemcrash

Die Power Kingdom werden sich preislich auf einem Niveau mit den Silent Pro Gold einordnen ... nur eben das die dann noch einen Scythe Lüfter drin haben  wenn alles klappt bekomm ich die Tage eines ... ich werd dann weiteres berichten 

HIER mal die News dazu bei CB 

@ Piou

Gestern kam übrigens noch Post von Chieftec  drin war reinstes Silber in roter Lackierung


----------



## poiu (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

na das ist doch mal eine gute Nachricht


----------



## Systemcrash (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Schade, die Gold fangen da erst bei 600W an. Und alle anderen sind nur Bronze, was ich nicht so fortschrittlich finde.

Und die Chieftec Nitro 88+ fangen erst bei 650W an  . Aber niedlich sehen sie aus


----------



## Erzbaron (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wobei ich die Lackierung beim Nitro85+ deutlich schöner und wertiger finde ... allerdings hat das Nitro88+ einen ziemlich guten YateLoon Lüfter drin ...


----------



## Schulkind (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Okay dann wird es wohl das Antec, vielen Dank!


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hey Leute!
Bin gerade am Überlegen, ob das Antec Truepower New mit 550w das Richtige für mein kommendes Sys ist...
Intel Corei5 2500k
2x4096mb G.Skill RipjawsX
Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 oder ne übertaktete + undervoltete GTX 470 (gibts ja mitlerweile zuhauf hinterhergeschmissen)
sonst halt so Standardkost 
Stellt der 85°C-Primärkondensator einen Krux dar? Der Hersteller und die hohe Kapazität machen das ja wieder wett, oder?
Und andere Frage obendrauf: das bereits gekaufte Case (Lian Li PC-8N) hat nen konservativen Aufbau mit Netzteil oben + hinten. Erwärmt sich das Netzteil durch die Lage über dem CPU-Kühler stark oder muss ich mir da keine Sorgen machen?
gRUß; cAPS

Edith lässt ausrichten:
gibts für mich bessere Alternativen in etwa der selben Preisklasse?
Danke schonmal


----------



## thom_cat (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

leistungsmäßig würde das gut passen.
läuft bei mir gerade noch in einer ähnlichen konfig.

wegen der einbauposition würde ich mir keine gedanken machen, das passt schon.


----------



## soulpain (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Antec-Netzteil ist mehr als ausreichend für das System. Die ATX-Netzteile sind dafür ausgelegt, Abwärme aus dem PC abzuführen. Der Lüfter und die Regelung des Antec-Modells sind entsprechend. Nur bei (semi-)passiven oder ohnehin warmen Netzteilen muss man (in jedem Fall sollte man) hinten einen zusätzlichen Gehäuselüfter für die Entlüftung platzieren. 85 °C-Kondensatoren sind prinzipiell erstmal kein Problem. Wahrscheinlich meinst Du den großen Siebelko. An der Stelle ist das nicht weiter schlimm, da die PCB-Fläche dort weniger ausgenutzt wird als sekundärseitig, wo die ganzen Outputs zusammenkommen. Der Vorregler lässt sich relativ einfach kühlen. Außerdem stellt sich immer die Frage, wie lange die Lebensdauer bei dieser Temperatur ist und wie hoch der Stress, sprich die Wechselstrombelastung (Ripplestrom), in diesem Schaltkreis ist. Auf jeden Fall ist das Netzteil zuverlässig. Hier ist ein Test.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Alles klar, danke euch 
Damit ist der Kauf gesichert ;D


----------



## Systemcrash (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Warum hast du nicht den deutschen Test verlinkt?

Drei 550W Netzteile im Vergleich - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow! Forum

Hehe, jetzt schon innerhalb von ein paar Beiträgen schon 2x TP 550W verkauft


----------



## Schulkind (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hoffe Meines ist Morgen schon da, hardwareversand.de versendet die Ware ja normalerweiße extrem schnell


----------



## Erzbaron (15. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da fällt mir doch glatt ein, Herr Verfürth (Compucase) und ich haben ja noch ein "spezielles" Foto versprochen 

Auf dem Bild zu sehen der Azubi von HEC/Compucase auch "Büro-Amöbe" genannt und meine Person (im Hintergrund)... sowie ein Cougar Platinum ...

... auch wenn man es nicht sieht, der junge Mann sitzt auf meinem Schoß ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Habt ihr den gleichen Optiker?


----------



## Erzbaron (15. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



möglich, da ich bei einer großen Kette (nein, nicht Fielmann) kaufe ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Man könnte auch den gleichen Herrenausstatter und Frisör nennen..


----------



## Systemcrash (15. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

** mal den Abstand zum Baron vergrößert


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jo ihr solltet mal einen Gentest machen! Aber was sollen die armen Kerle von Cougar auch machen ohne Hostessen!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

*Ich bin dein Vater, Luke*


----------



## Systemcrash (15. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mein eindeutiges Votum geht auch zu Hoststessen, natürlich welche die fully featured sind


----------



## Erzbaron (15. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was das Thema Messehostessen angeht verweise ich nochmal auf das Enermax Foto


----------



## Systemcrash (15. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, da hätt i nix dagege 

Nimms nich persönlich 

War im Cougar eigentlich schon Serientechnik drin? Oder noch mit Silver bestückt?


----------



## poiu (16. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das mit  dir oder mit Stefan Payne?


----------



## Erzbaron (16. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hast du auch Fotos gemacht?  

Poste beide ^^


----------



## poiu (16. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich hab keine Fotos gemacht und von mir gibt es auch keine Peinlichen Bilder mit Hostessen


----------



## Erzbaron (16. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Warum peinlich? 

Schließlich hatte ich frei und meine Freizeit genieße ich


----------



## Systemcrash (16. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Peinlich waren die Enermax-Hoststessen nicht 

Wo bleibt denn der netet Typ, der wieder für on-topic sorgt  ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Peinlich waren die Enermax-Hoststessen nicht



Dann frag mal die Enermax Hostessen, wie die die Begegnung fanden?


----------



## poiu (16. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

peinlich waren die Frauen natürlich nicht, sondern einige Besucher   *ich meine damit nicht erzbaron*

@ON TOpic

was haltet ihr von LEPA, ich finde die klauen zu sehr von Cougar, Name, LOGO, Farbe des Logos, sieht alles ziemlich geklaut aus 

ich frage mich ob Compucase Deutschland Markenrechtlich gegen die vorgehen wir

und beim namen LEPA dachte ich zuerst an : Lepra


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

LEPA kenne ich gar nicht, hast du mal einen Link?


----------



## Westcoast (16. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

quanti 

LEPA: Neue Marke im Gehäuse- und Netzteil-Markt - 22.02.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## Erzbaron (16. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Logo wirkt schon sehr geklaut ... würde mich aber auch mal interessieren ob HEC dagegen vorgeht ... die Verwechslungsgefahr ist doch schon sehr groß ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Westcoast schrieb:


> quanti
> 
> LEPA: Neue Marke im Gehäuse- und Netzteil-Markt - 22.02.2011 - ComputerBase



Danke dir. 
Hmm, ist ja Enermax Technik, also nicht schlecht.
OK, das Logo sieht schon ähnlich, aber das ist ja mehr oder weniger Banane.



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Das Logo wirkt schon sehr geklaut ... würde mich aber auch mal interessieren ob HEC dagegen vorgeht ... die Verwechslungsgefahr ist doch schon sehr groß ...



Für mich sieht das aus, dass Cougar bei denen das Lüftungsgitter abgekupfert hat, denn deren neue Modelle haben ja kein Wabendesign mehr.


----------



## poiu (16. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

die sehen aber doch anders aus Quanti KLICK 

Begründung ist eher das Klack


----------



## Systemcrash (16. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ach, ich könnte mit dem Logo leben; besonders wenn die Techni gut ist 

Gab schon was Gemeineres, war das nicht Rasurbo, die einen Aufdruck hatten, der den Enermax 82+ zum Verwechseln ähnlich sah?


----------



## soulpain (16. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Rasurbo bestimmt nicht.

Aber es gibt einige, die sich ganz ähnlich wie Enermax präsentieren. Raptoxx hiesen die.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> die sehen aber doch anders aus Quanti KLICK
> 
> Begründung ist eher das Klack


 
Weiß ich, aber das Wabendesign war nicht das beste und da guckt man eben, wie es andere Hersteller machen und biegt dann etwas nach, damit es eben nicht total gleich aussieht.


----------



## Systemcrash (16. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann wars Raptoxx 

Rasurbo waren doch die, die eine 350W-HEC-Platine einbauten und 550W auf das Gehäuse druckten


----------



## soulpain (16. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, stimmt schon.
Wobei die RAP(M) z.B. leisten was drauf steht. 

http://www.xsreviews.co.uk/images/RasurboPSU/Large/side-specs.JPG
Und zumindest auf dem label war auch schon bei den älteren Rasurbo erkennbar, dass sie mit der Leistung die Maximallast "peak load" und nicht die Dauerleistung beschreiben. Das macht die Modelle inhaltlich nicht unbedingt besser, aber im Prinzip waren die Angaben richtig.


----------



## Systemcrash (16. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, aber in jedem Shop steht dann 750W. Wer, ausgenommen die Wissenden, schauen auf die genaueren technischen Angaben? Ich finde, das ist alles andere als korrekt, sowas ist eher typisch für die Hersteller der China-Böller


----------



## b0s (17. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich suche ein passendes Netzteil! 

Vorgeschichte: Ich bastel nen PC für ne Freundin und der wird hauptsächlich fürs Surfen sowie ArchiCAD Arbeiten genutzt (sie ist Architekturstudentin).
Da Studenten ja wenig Geld haben  und sie wie die meisten Menschen in meinem Umfeld  nicht PC-Begeistert ist, soll es natürlich so günstig wie möglich sein. Ich konnte sie immerhin schonmal davon abhalten für 400-500 Schleifen nen Komplett PC zu kaufen.

geplante Komponenten: AMD quadcore mit 95W TDP, µATX Board mit Onboard GPU (785G), 1 HDD, 1 ODD.
Evtl. später eine dedizierte GFX, z.B. GeForce GTX 460, also eine midrange-P/L-Karte mit max. 150W TDP.

Zielbereich: 350-400W.
Weniger wär mir bei ner 150W GraKa zu knapp bemessen und mehr muss imho nicht sein, wenn man bedenkt, dass der Rechner mit dedizierter GraKa auf höchstens 260W Last"verbrauch" kommt.

Besonderheiten: Kein OC, aber leise. Also nicht lautlos wie für einen WaKü-Silent-Fetischisten , aber doch ohne großartige Geräuschkulisse (vor allem im Idle/Desktop).


Nun hab ich aus dieser Leistungsklasse noch keine NTs selbst verbaut und bisher gelesene Reviews haben nicht geholfen (falls wer eins hat, her damit).

Bisherige Kandidaten: Cougar A350/A400, Seasonic S12II-330Bronze (zu schwach?) - bei den nicht selbst herstellenden hab ich nicht den Durchblck, lasse mir da gerne was empfehlen. Allerdings möchte ich ungern die 45 Euro des A400 durchstoßen.


----------



## poiu (17. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

die beiden NTs sind okay

das Fusion ist brauchbar ist aber nur ~450W

mein TIPP ist aber das :

FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 400W, ATX 2.3 (AU-400) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## b0s (17. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Auch wenn ich absolut keine Bedenken bei dieser Wahl hätte, sind 60 Euro glaube ich ein bisschen viel. Bis 50 Würde ich zuschlagen.

Hat das Fusion gegenüber den Cougar denn Vorteile?


----------



## poiu (17. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

57€ sorry mein Fehler dachte das steht 47€ XD

im niedrigen last bereich ist es leise, aber das Fusion ist schon älter und das Cougar technisch überlegen.

sonst nimm das Antec es sist besser als das Fusion 

Antec VP450P, 450W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06451-4/0-761345-06450-7) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Antec High Current Gamer HCG-400, 400W ATX 2.3 (761345-23840-3/761345-06200-8/761345-06201-5) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## b0s (17. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist das Antec HCG leiser als das A400 ?

Weil das A400 ist ja kein schlechtes NT, es geht mir nur darum Alternativen zu haben, die günstiger, leiser, anderweitig "besser" oder alles zusammen  sind.

Was ist z.B. vom Corsair CX 400/430 zu halten?

Und noch ne Frage: meint ihr auch es is mehr oder weniger wurscht ob 350 oder 400 oder würdet ihr einem konkret den Vorzug geben?


----------



## poiu (17. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das alte CX400 hat eine ähnliche Seasonic Basis wie das Fusion, das neue CX430 ist nicht sooo toll, das Cougar und das Abtec 400W sind besser


----------



## b0s (17. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann nehm ich das Cougar. Wird shcon hoffentlich kein Lärmer sien .

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Shi (17. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie ist eigentlich das da: MS-Tech Vertigo V-GO 350W ATX 2.3 | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na wenn du auf den Preis schaust, dann kann da nur Müll eingebaut worden sein!!!!


----------



## Erzbaron (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

es ist von MS-Tech .... allein aus dem Grunde wäre ich schon extrem skeptisch .... und ein 80plus Zertifikat ist bei weitem KEIN Qualitätsmerkmal


----------



## Frosdedje (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hier mal ein paar Netzteiltests aus den letzten Tagen:

- XFX Core Edition 450W Review
Das Ding basiert zwar auf eine Seasonic S12II-PLatine (wie das Antec High Current Gamer 400W, etc.),
aber die Spannungsregulation der +12V-Leitung lässt irgendwie einiges zu wünschen übrig. 

- Thortech Thunderbolt 1200W Review
Die Resultate fallen wie beim 800W-Modell sehr gut aus.

- http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/PC-Power-and-Cooling-Silencer-760-W-Power-Supply-Review/1222


----------



## Shi (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es hat sogar 80+ Bronze, und ich würde es mir nie kaufen


----------



## Gast1111 (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gestern ist ein Paket bei mir eingetroffen  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Review folgt bald 
Danke an Nils an dieser Stelle nochmal


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

An alle, die Reviews von Netzteilen machen oder ältere Netzteile ausgraben und zerlegen.
Ein Foto von der Platinenunterseite zwecks Begutachtung der Lötqualität wäre sehr, sehr geil. 
Danke dafür schon mal.

Also etwas besser ablichten als hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So etwa? Oder hat der Herr noch mehr Wünsche? 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...nic-x400-fanless-4043-picture381560-020-g.jpg


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So stelle ich mir das vor, danke Klutten. 

Da sieht man auch die Qualität, wenn ich mir da mein verlinktes Bild angucke....


----------



## Klutten (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mach halt vorher mal das Licht an ...oder wird der Strom bei euch da oben schon rationiert?


----------



## Gast12348 (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So stelle ich mir das vor, danke Klutten.
> 
> Da sieht man auch die Qualität, wenn ich mir da mein verlinktes Bild angucke....


 
Ja entschuldige bitte, ich hatte das bild nicht gemacht wegen der Lötquali sondern wegen der 12V leitungen die auf ein Kabel gehen  
Ich konnt ja nich ahnen das es für euch interessant ist.

Das bild was Quantenslipstream verlinkt hat stammt übrigends von mir, und zeigt ein Sharkoon Silentstorm 120 SHA600-12A 

Sieht übrigends schlecht aus, der Elektroschrott wurde schon abgeholt, d.h kann leider keine weiteren bilder mehr machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



dfence schrieb:


> Ja entschuldige bitte, ich hatte das bild nicht gemacht wegen der Lötquali sondern wegen der 12V leitungen die auf ein Kabel gehen
> Ich konnt ja nich ahnen das es für euch interessant ist.



Weiß ich, daher hab ich auch gefragt ob du es noch machen kannst, wenn du es aber schon weggeworfen hast, dann gehts halt nicht mehr, aber auch so sieht man ja, dass es nicht so berauschend ist und von der Qualität des Seasonic, was Klutten da hatte, doch weit weg ist.


----------



## Gast12348 (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja meilenweit entfernt von der Quali des Seasonic  Ich glaub das teuerste an dem Sharkoon war das halbe Kilo Lötzinn was da verballert wurde


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das haben bestimmt ehemalige Super Flower Mitarbeiter gemacht.


----------



## Gast12348 (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist Super Flower den so schlecht ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Poiu oder Erzbaron oder Stefan Payne (weiß nicht mehr wer genau) hatten mal eine Super Flower Platine gepostet, die Lötqualität war der Hammer, dagegen ist die vom Silentstorm noch richtig gut.


----------



## Kaktus (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja... da bringt man eine neue Netzteilreihe raus, macht sie 80+ Gold fertig und jeder meint das sie was taugen. Dabei fehlt z.B. ein Schutzmechnismus der das Netzteil bei Überhitzung abschaltet. Etwas das bei allen anderen Herstellern gang und gebe ist. Das würde mir schon zu denken geben.  Effizienz ist bei weitem nicht alles, zumal überbewertet und von viel mehr Faktoren abhängig als die Leute wissen. Nämlich z.B. welche Leitungen wie belastet werden. Ein 80+ Gold NT kann im Alltag durchaus inefizienter sein als ein Silber NT, obwohl die Belastung bei beiden (Prozentual) identisch ist.


----------



## Gast12348 (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Poiu oder Erzbaron oder Stefan Payne (weiß nicht mehr wer genau) hatten mal eine Super Flower Platine gepostet, die Lötqualität war der Hammer, dagegen ist die vom Silentstorm noch richtig gut.


 
Hm okay, naja hauptsache es funktioniert gut


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Soo, hab im Netz zwei gefunden.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulpain (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sieht doch gleich ganz anders aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaktus (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@quantenslipstream
Meine Fresse.... was soll das den sein?  Ich bin ja sonst nicht zimperlich und sehen vieles nicht so eng..... weißt du ja... aber das.....  Ohne Worte


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Sieht doch gleich ganz anders aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welches ist das?



Kaktus schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> Meine Fresse.... was soll das den sein?  Ich bin ja sonst nicht zimperlich und sehen vieles nicht so eng..... weißt du ja... aber das.....  Ohne Worte


 
Jop, stell die beiden mal zusammen, also das Super flower und das Seasonic von Klutten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaktus (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Welches Super Flower ist das?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Welches Super Flower ist das?


 
Boa ey, weiß ich nicht, hab das Bild aus diesem Thread, ganz am Anfang, die ersten 10 Seiten (da war der Supermann auch noch aktiv ), von einem Post von Stefan Payne.


----------



## Kaktus (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So etwas hab ich nicht mal bei einem No-Name NT gesehen.... das ist schon gut 10 Jahre her und entstammt aus einem Tower für damals 50 DM (nicht Euro) und eben dem Netzteil mit 400W.  Das hatte ich mal interessehalber zerlegt. Zwar damals keine Ahnung von Neztteien gehabt, aber so sah das nicht aus.... brrrrr


----------



## Gast12348 (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das sieht ja echt übel aus  aber glaub mir, das ist noch hübsch im gegensatz zum Silentstorm


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da fragt man sich ernsthaft, wer sowas herstellt und ob die keine Qualitätskontrolle haben.


----------



## Kaktus (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich weiß das jede große Firma eine Behindertenquote hat, und ich finde es auch gut das man diesen Menschen eine Chance auf ein normales Leben gibt, aber Blinde..... Blinde sollte man nun wirklich nicht in die Qualitätskontrolle stecken  Und Leute mit Tourette-Syndrom sollte man auch nicht Löten lassen 

Tut mir leid, ich weiß, darüber sollte man keine Witze machen, aber hier ging mir genau das durch den Kopf. Und manchmal muss man auch mal lachen dürfen, geht ja nicht direkt gegen die Leute.


----------



## Gast12348 (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Keine Endkontrolle, die dinger müsten bei der AOE durchfallen, wobei man aber auch nicht weiß nach welchen Normen die arbeiten, die können sich das ja frei raussuchen obs nach IPC oder IEC gebaut wird. 
Ich mein das Layout hätt bei der Cam Station spätestens beim DRC Check schon durchfallen müssen, ich seh da einige Fehler die einfach nicht zulässig sind. 

Aber ich hab da schon ne vermutung, die dicke Lötzinn schicht soll wohl kompensieren das nur 35µ Kupferschicht statt einer 70µ genuzt wurde. Ne FR4 Platine mit 35µ cu schicht ist halt billiger als ne FR4 mit 70µ cu.


----------



## Systemcrash (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bevor hier Sharkoon so runtergeputzt wird, die haben auch bessere Teile, z.B. die Rush


----------



## Gast12348 (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wer weiß wie dort die Quali aussieht


----------



## Systemcrash (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Rush sind von Enhance


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie sieht denn da die Lötqualität aus?


----------



## Aks-ty (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei der neuen Silentstorm serie ist die Lötqualität wohl ausgezeichnet wie dieverse online Tests sagen^^

z.B. http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=363727&garpg=6

und die Jungs da sind schon sehr pingelich^^


----------



## Gast1111 (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@all So hier mal Lotquali von Seasonic X-760 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IcE*T (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

würde ja gerne mal ein Pic von meinem Corsair AX850W posten aber das ist erst 2 Tage alt, das bleibt zu  ausserdem nutzen sie ja eh den großteil des layouts von den seasonic.


----------



## Aks-ty (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@IceT
hier haste mal nen Test mit nen paar Pics PC-Experience Reviews : | Corsair AX850 Netzteil kannste die ja mal angucken^^


----------



## Gast1111 (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



IcE*T schrieb:


> würde ja gerne mal ein Pic von meinem Corsair AX850W posten aber das ist erst 2 Tage alt, das bleibt zu  ausserdem nutzen sie ja eh den großteil des layouts von den seasonic.


 
Das müsste fast dasselbe sein wie mein X-760 (Dass ich seit 3 Tagen habe)


----------



## ph1driver (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Von dem Bild der Lötqualität war ich echt geschockt, deshalb musste ich mein 8 Tage Junges Super Flower Amazon 450W gleich mal aufschrauben und nachsehen.

Hier das Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und von innen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulpain (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da mussten die immerhin nicht so stark nachziehen. Wirklich schön sind einige Verbindungen aber auch nicht.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Teilweise OK Teilweise Grauslig


----------



## ph1driver (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Wirklich schön sind einige Verbindungen aber auch nicht.



Da stimme ich Dir zu. Habe schon schlimmeres befürchtet nach den Bildern hier.

Würde mich mal interessieren welches NT das war.


----------



## soulpain (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hätte noch die Rückseite des 1. PCBs vom HCP 1200W anzubieten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shi (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich frage mich wie die Lötquali bei den Golden Green und Golden King ist. Aufmachen möcht ich meins aber nich^^


----------



## ph1driver (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen das es da anders aussieht. Los auf damit Sch..ß auf die Garantie, wer brauch das schon.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Los auf damit!


----------



## soulpain (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ne, lasst mal lieber.
Hier ist ein review:

Superflower Golden King 550W Review

Auch deutlich weniger Lot aber wieder so zwei drei Stellen. Vor allem bei den Leitungen und dem Kabelmanagement.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

LOL Das ist ja


----------



## soulpain (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Vielleicht sollten die den Namen ändern:

SuperLot Löt-King 550W.


----------



## Gast12348 (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Weil die per Hand gelötet sind und nicht im Schwalllötbad. Aber die sehen schon gut aus, da kann man nich meckern, und man erkennt aufn ersten blick das die Platinen mit ner 70µ cu schicht gefertigt wurden. 
Sind zwar auch kleine Designfehler im bereich der befestigungsbohrungen, aber ganz ehrlich selbst große firmen machen solche fehler.

Mal eine frage, weil hier ja viel leute über die Lötstellen meckern, habt ihr irgendwie in der Branche mal gearbeitet oder sonstirgendwie was damit zu tun gehabt um solche urteile zu bilden ?


----------



## Gast1111 (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nein ich habe nicht da gearbeitet aber ganz ehrlich da kann ich besser löten...
Und dass die Teile Handgelötet sind ist ja anscheinend kein Qualitätsmerkmal


----------



## ph1driver (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Super Flower ist einer der wenigen Hersteller, die ihre Netzteile selber produzieren und nicht gelabelt auf dem Markt erscheinen. Am Aufdruck der Platine kann man sehen, *dass diese auch für alle anderen Modelle dieser Serie verwendet wird*. Diese reicht von 300-350, 450 bis 650 und 700 bis 800 Watt.



Zitat von:Hardwareoverclock.com | Test: Super Flower Golden Green PRO SF-450P14XE




dfence schrieb:


> Aber die sehen schon gut aus, da kann man nich meckern, und man erkennt aufn ersten blick das die Platinen mit ner 70µ cu schicht gefertigt wurden.



Welche jetzt?


Habe gerade bei einem Test von:http://wiki.computerforum.de/doku.php?id=hardware:review:cp_vs_sf gesehen das die verwendeten Bauteile von Super Flower wohl auch nicht immer die gleichen sind.

Bei dem getesteten Amazon 450W ist z.B ein  330µF Primärkondensator von NipponChemicon verbaut. Bei mir ist es ein CapXon 270µF.


----------



## Gast12348 (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Nein ich habe nicht da gearbeitet aber ganz ehrlich da kann ich besser löten...
> Und dass die Teile Handgelötet sind ist ja anscheinend kein Qualitätsmerkmal


 
Das denken die meisten Hobbylöter, aber das sind komplett andere dimensionen. Allein durch das HAL ( Hot Air Leveling ) hat man div unregelmässigkeiten beim Lot, dann kommt noch hinzu das es massenfertigungen sind. Du lötest bestimmt auch nicht exakt gleich wenn du am tag deine 1000 Platinen lötest  

Von daher das zulezt gezeigte Superflower wo ich euch lustig über die Quali macht, sieht garnicht schlecht aus, sicherlich nicht ganz hübsch manche stellen, aber noch im grünen rahmen. 

Wenn ich mir dann aber so dies eine Superflower anschau wo nen halbes kilo lot draufhängt.... das ist übel *g*


----------



## Gast1111 (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Deshalb kann man eig. sagen die Tests sind nichts wert (Von SF) weil jedes NT anders gut gelötet wurde je nach Fähigkeit des Arbeiters


----------



## Gast12348 (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Deshalb kann man eig. sagen die Tests sind nichts wert (Von SF) weil jedes NT anders gut gelötet wurde je nach Fähigkeit des Arbeiters


 
Das stimmt nicht, nur die beurteilung über die Qualität der Verlötung ist nichts wert.


----------



## ph1driver (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenigstens kann ich sagen das in meinem NT noch echte Handarbeit "Made in Germany" steckt.


----------



## Gast12348 (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Welche jetzt?


 
Jenes 
Superflower Golden King 550W Review

Aber meinst du wirklich das in deinem NT Handarbeit von Germany steckt  Das nen breit gefächerter begriff, Platinen in Prag oder Indien gefertigt und bestückt, und in Deutschland ins Gehäuse geschraubt = Made in Germany 

Nur bei Siemens kannste dir zu 100% sicher sein das die teile in Deutschland gefertigt und bestückt wurden, das ist nämlich eine deren Auflagen ( mehr darf ich dazu nicht sagen, wegen geheimhaltungsklausel )


----------



## ph1driver (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na was soll man denn mehr erwarten.

Sehe ich das richtig, das im Golden King eine Glasbruchsicherung verbaut ist? Kenne ich nur aus älteren NTs.

OT: Leider baut Siemens keine Handys mehr.


----------



## Gast12348 (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du meinst eine Schmelzsicherung, bzw Feinsicherung im Glasrohr, korrekt. Ist auch nichts verkehrtes dran das so eine verbaut wird.


----------



## ph1driver (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Powerline VP-430W Passive PFC PowerLine - Your Power Source. War das vor dem jetzigen Super Flower. Hat die grätsche gemacht, in dem die Spannung auf der 12V schiene bei last von 12,10 auf 11,33 absank.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Ne, lasst mal lieber.
> Hier ist ein review:
> 
> Superflower Golden King 550W Review
> ...


 
Jep, Super Flower kriegt das nicht hin, die müssen ihre Leute wohl noch mal schulen lassen.


----------



## Gast12348 (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Powerline VP-430W Passive PFC PowerLine - Your Power Source. War das vor dem jetzigen Super Flower. Hat die grätsche gemacht, in dem die Spannung auf der 12V schiene bei last von 12,10 auf 11,33 absank.


 
  mein Silentstorm ist ebenfalls zusammengebrochen, da waren noch wahnsinnige 6,9V auf der 12V leitung  Abends ausgemacht den PC und am nächsten morgen wars hinüber


----------



## Gast1111 (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-x-760-gelungener-nachfolger-des-x-750-a.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was hast du denn für eine Schriftart genommen, ist ja schwer zu lesen.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Palatino Linotype ;D


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nimm lieber Verdana, ist einfacher zu lesen.
Und welchen Lüfter verbaut Seasonic, kannst du das in Erfahrung bringen?
Und mach auch ein foto von der Platine (du weißt schon welche Seite ), aber frontal, sodass man alles sehen kann, keine Winkelaufnahme bitte.


----------



## ph1driver (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, Super Flower kriegt das nicht hin, die müssen ihre Leute wohl noch mal schulen lassen.


 
So lange sie gut laufen ist es ja eigentlich auch wurscht. Welcher Freak schaut sich schon sein NT von der Rückseite an.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Quanti einen San Ace (Davon hab ich doch ein Foto)
Und seltsamerweise kann ich da nicht bearbeiten!?
Und Ich hab die Rückseite nicht abekommen, die ist an der Platine verschraubt und die schraube von nem Kühler verdeckt


----------



## Schulkind (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ihr habt mir ja alle zum Antec High Current Gamer geraten, nun ist das Packet angekommen & ich musste feststellen dass ich das falsche NT (Antec True Power New) bestellt habe...
Konnte nach kurzer Recherche in Erfahrung bringen dass beide sehr hochklassig sind (iwas mit DC - DC  ) , jedoch trotzdem die Frage ob ich das NT umtauschen sollte.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Welcher Freak schaut sich schon sein NT von der Rückseite an.


 
Das sind eh alles Bekloppte, die sich eine Platine von der Rückseite angucken wollen. 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Quanti einen San Ace (Davon hab ich doch ein Foto)



Aber dann schreib es auch dazu. 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Und Ich hab die Rückseite nicht abekommen, die ist an der Platine verschraubt und die schraube von nem Kühler verdeckt


 
Dann streng dich mehr an, iss Spinat oder so.


----------



## Erzbaron (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Quanti und Wa1lock

In den aktuellen Seasonic Modellen ist ein Sanyo Denki San Ace 120 mit 0,19A verbaut  Ich würde ich ja grad mal ein Foto machen, leider ist aber der Akku meiner Cam leer  (hab hier das X850 sowie das Corsair AX850)

@ wer auch immer die Frage mit dem Antec NT gestellt hat 

jap, das True Power New kannste absolut bedenkenlos behalten, das hat sogar Kabelmanagement ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> In den aktuellen Seasonic Modellen ist ein Sanyo Denki San Ace 120 mit 0,19A verbaut  Ich würde ich ja grad mal ein Foto machen, leider ist aber der Akku meiner Cam leer  (hab hier das X850 sowie das Corsair AX850)



Dann zeig mal den Fotovergleich, ob im Corsair und im Seasonic die gleichen Lüfter drin sind (und lad endlich den Akku auf ).
Ach ja und denk daran, dass ihr von allen NTs, die ihr habt, Platinenbilder macht.


----------



## Erzbaron (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

sooo, hab mal eben noch fix das X850 aufgeschraubt und anbei ein rückseitiges Foto, wie erwartet ist die Qualität ähnlich erhaben wie bei Soulpains Bild HCP1200 Platine 

Bitte nicht über die Bildquali meckern, Handycam eben ^^


----------



## Gast1111 (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also Review ist jetzt hier im Forum


----------



## Erzbaron (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

bitte um Himmels Willen eine andere Schriftart, die vorhandene ist ja grausig ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> sooo, hab mal eben noch fix das X850 aufgeschraubt und anbei ein rückseitiges Foto, wie erwartet ist die Qualität ähnlich erhaben wie bei Soulpains Bild HCP1200 Platine
> 
> Bitte nicht über die Bildquali meckern, Handycam eben ^^


 
Sieht sehr gut aus.
Schraub auch mal die anderen auch und zeig noch mal das Inter Tech, sofern du die Reste noch hast.



Erzbaron schrieb:


> bitte um Himmels Willen eine andere Schriftart, die vorhandene ist ja grausig ^^


 
Ich hab mich auch schon beschwert.


----------



## Erzbaron (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

also bei allen werden wir definitiv nicht die Platinenrückseite fotografieren können ... ich versuch jetzt nämlich beispielweise seit bestimmt 30 Minuten das Chieftec Nitro88+ auseinander zu bauen (CWT made)


----------



## thom_cat (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schulkind schrieb:


> Ihr habt mir ja alle zum Antec High Current Gamer geraten, nun ist das Packet angekommen & ich musste feststellen dass ich das falsche NT (Antec True Power New) bestellt habe...
> Konnte nach kurzer Recherche in Erfahrung bringen dass beide sehr hochklassig sind (iwas mit DC - DC  ) , jedoch trotzdem die Frage ob ich das NT umtauschen sollte.
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus.


 
wenn der mehrpreis ok ist, kannst du es auf jeden fall behalten.
gutes netzteil.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Quanti die Schrift hab ich geändert


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> also bei allen werden wir definitiv nicht die Platinenrückseite fotografieren können ... ich versuch jetzt nämlich beispielweise seit bestimmt 30 Minuten das Chieftec Nitro88+ auseinander zu bauen (CWT made)


 
Hol die Flex, wenns nicht anders geht. 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Quanti die Schrift hab ich geändert


 
Jep, sieht so deutlich besser aus.


----------



## Gast1111 (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich könnte echt


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was ist passiert, Seasonic abgeraucht?


----------



## Gast1111 (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nein! Kannst du schnell bitte mein Revie komplett abscreen shoten?
Klutten hat den Hauptpost gelöscht und ich muss alle Bilder neu reinmachen und weiß aber nicht mehr genau wie sie waren...
Du hast es noch im Cache


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wieso hat er den dann gelöscht?
Einfach schließen hätte doch gereicht.

Öhm, wie meinst abscreenen?


----------



## Gast1111 (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Alles mit screenshots sichern so dass ich weiß wie ich die bilder wieder  hinamchen muss?
Oder siehst du sie schon auch nicht mehr?

Weil er meinte das würde nicht gehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Meinst du das so?


----------



## Gast1111 (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nene die seh ich auch noch, ich mein im Text?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Meinst du das?


----------



## Gast1111 (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja genau bitte sowas von allen Bildern machen und mir per PN schicken, ich geh schlafen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich schau mal, was ich hab.


----------



## Gast1111 (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## Klutten (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Nein! Kannst du schnell bitte mein Revie komplett abscreen shoten?
> Klutten hat den Hauptpost gelöscht und ich muss alle Bilder neu reinmachen und weiß aber nicht mehr genau wie sie waren...
> Du hast es noch im Cache



Probleme lassen sich immer im eigentlichen Thread lösen - im Zweifelsfall eben auf die Code-Ansicht umschalten und dort bearbeiten. Das ist zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber nach 1-2 Stunden kein Problem mehr. Das mache ich und auch andere Leute, die Tests schreiben häufig, um den Thread zu optimieren. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso hat er den dann gelöscht?
> Einfach schließen hätte doch gereicht.



Damit es keine doppelten Threads gibt. Wenn das jeder machen würde, wäre das Chaos im Forum perfekt.  Es kann ja niemand etwas dazu, wenn Wa1lock seinen Thread 3x aus dem Vorbereitungsforum verschiebt. Zudem ist ein verschobener Thread vom Code her identisch und daher genau so nutzlos wie der Erste in Bezug auf die Problematik mit den Bildern. Wenn es eine Rechte-Geschichte im Forum ist, dann hilft eh nur neu einbinden - was auch in 15 Minuten erledigt ist.

Also nicht verzagen ...das wird schon.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also laut Pain und Stephan funktioniert alles im Thread!?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, die Bilder gehen jetzt, aber das Startbild fehlt.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Waaaaah!!!
Ich kümmer mich drum


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jop, schau dir die Screens an, die ich dir geschickt habe, dort ist klar ein Startbild zu erkennen, das fehlt jetzt.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Müsste schon wieder da sein!?
Ich habs schon hingemacht


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

JA, genau, sehr gut. 

Jetzt musst du nur noch an der Formatierung arbeiten. Lass z.B. den Bildern etwas Freiraum, also eine Leerzeile zwischen Text und Bild.
Wieso hast du unter der Überschrift eines Abschnittes die gleiche noch mal in kleiner und blau darunter geschrieben?


----------



## b0s (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich würde ja wirklich gern das FSP Aurum 600 als Kandidat für ein NT Wechsel in absehbarer Zukunft in Betracht ziehen, wo ich mich sonst fast nur um NTs mit KM umsehe. Aber wenn ich dann lese, dass es 3 Peripheriestränge gibt und jeder hat nur 2 SATA Anschlüsse und x weitere unnütze, dann muss ich davon leider Abstand nehmen.
Was zum Geier ist so schwierig daran einen Strang nur mit SATA Anschlüssen auszustatten? Jeder aktuelle und die meisten halbwegs aktuellen PCs haben nur noch SATA Laufwerke.
Diese gruselige Mischbestückung ist ne fürchterlich sinnfreie und dämliche Angelegenheit


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Quanti Das sind die Anker fürs Inhaltsverzeichnis, aber moment ;D
PS Push ihn mal kurz bitte


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aha, na ja, so einen Inhaltsverzeichnis Kram brauche ich halt nicht. 

Moment, ich spam was rein. 

Ohmm.. upps, ich meine, ich poste was Sinnvolles.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das kannst du ja am besten  Danke!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Das kannst du ja am besten


 
Wie kommst du nur auf so was?


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

In dem ich deine Postzahl ansehe und mir denke was für ein Mensch ohne RL 
Nicht bös gemeint 
Obwohl vllt.
Nein doch nicht.
Oder doch?
Beantworte dus mir


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Real Life liegt in Sichtweite und keucht. 
Heute beim Arzt gewesen, bzw. von dort abgeholt, da das Weibchen nur abgeladen und dann abgedampft ist.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Pfff 
Naja ich hoffe mal dass ich dann in nem 1/4 Jahr nen Platin bekomm


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wer weiß, obs bis dahin nicht noch was besseres gibt.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dass darf man wohl bezweifeln - Was besseres als nen Seasonic Platin NT?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ach, was kommt nach Platin?


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Wa1lock Zertifikation oder 80 Plus Uran mit echter Uran Leuchtschrift bei Logo


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ultimative wäre ein Quantensingularitätsnetzteil.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das klingt echt nicht schlecht 
Oder 80 Plus Diamond


----------



## ph1driver (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Leute leute, das ihr euch mit 80 Plus zufrieden gebt. Ich wäre ja für 99 Plus Rhodium.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na das wäre doch was aber Rhodium klinkt doof.
Wie wärs mit 110 Plus Xeon? 
Da bekommt man mehr als man verbraucht


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

100% Effizienz wäre doch mal was.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jop aber wohl technisch nicht möglich


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Jop aber wohl technisch nicht möglich


 
Die Quantenphysik macht es möglich, die schert sich einen Dreck um Gesetzte der Thermodynamik.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Echt? Wär dann aber scheiss teuer oder?


----------



## Erzbaron (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

scheiss teuer wäre noch garkein Ausdruck  zumal es in dem Sektor nochnichtmal Technologien gibt ^^

Rein von der Sache ist ein 80plus Platinum Netzteil gegenwärtig das höchste der Gefühle, mit entsprechendem Materialeinsatz könnte man noch auf vielleicht 98% kommen, ab dann wirds dann schon eng weil es auch auf die Umgebungstemp ankommt und auch Kabel und Co. Effizienz "fressen", nicht umsonst haben die bei 80plus getesteten Netzteile extrem kurze Kabel


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ein Quantennetzteil würde den Tunneleffekt nutzen um Strom weiter zu leiten. 
Die mit flüssigem Helium gekühlte Spulen würden im supraleitfähigem Bereich arbeiten und keinen elektrischen Widerstand erzeugen. 100% Leistung würden an der sekundären Seite ankommen.
Dann würden Stringfäden aus Top- und Bottom Quarks die Energie komprimieren und mittels Quantenpaketen an weitere supraleitfähigen Spulen abgeben.
Daher hat man auch auf der sekundären Seite 100% Leistung und somit 100% Wirkungsgrad. 
Kommt demnächst in den Handeln, von BeQuant.


----------



## Erzbaron (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

joa ... ich glaube ich sollte meine Planung betreffend Bankfachwirt/Bankbetriebswirt nach hinten anstellen und was "sinnvolleres" studieren 

Wobei, bei "Stringfäden" hattest du mein vollstes Interesse


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich bin mal so frech und verbessere dich...


> Die mit flüssigem Helium gekühlte Spulen würden im supraleitfähigem Bereich arbeiten und (fast)keinen elektrischen Widerstand erzeugen.



Wobei dieser minimale Widerstand wohl vernachlässigbar ist. 

Als kleinen Nebeneffekt müsste man sich wohl ein ruhiges Plätzchen bei Linde mieten, um das NT mit Helium zu versorgen. 
Oder man stellt sich so eine niedliche Anlage in den Garten


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Quanti werd nicht größenwahnsinnig 
PS Flüssiges Helium ist so teuer dass sich das nicht lohnt


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Wobei, bei "Stringfäden" hattest du mein vollstes Interesse


 
So sieht halt extreme Technologie aus. Schaue und staune. 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Quanti werd nicht größenwahnsinnig
> PS Flüssiges Helium ist so teuer dass sich das nicht lohnt


 
Und es muss ja immer flüssig gehalten werden, wofür du weitere Netzteile brauchst.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Spammen beginne 
PS Ja toll dann bleib ich bei meinen 92%


----------



## Erzbaron (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Quanti

Bei Stingfäden schauen und staunen? Alles klar ... bin dabei  In welchen Club gehen wir?

@ Wa1lock

Ich sags mal so, 92% sind schon ne Hausnummer und dein X760 ist auch echt ein leckeres Stück Technik  wobei mir das Corsair aufgrund der Flachbandkabel ein gaaaaaanz kleines bisschen mehr zusagt


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das kann man so sagen  Aber ich habs für lau bekommen als


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frech und verbessere dich...
> 
> 
> Wobei dieser minimale Widerstand wohl vernachlässigbar ist.
> ...


 
Nee, nee, der ist schon Null, das kannst du mir glauben, hab das selbst mal gesehen. 
Flüssiges Helium unterhalb der Sprungtemperatur hat den elektrischen Widerstand 0 (nennt sich Meißner-Ochsenfeld Effekt und ist nur durch die Quantenphysik zu erklären, die klassische Physik versagt hier). Damit sind die Gesetze der Thermodynamik ausgehebelt.
Deswegen sagte ich ja auch, dass sich die Quantenphysik einen Dreck um die Gesetze der Thermodynamik schert.


----------



## Erzbaron (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Wa1lock

Hab ich mir fast gedacht, zumal du dich ja bei Nils bedankt hast


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> die klassische Physik versagt hier



Gut dass wusste ich nicht...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Gut dass wusste ich nicht...


 
Damit kannst du deinen Physiklehrer gut verarschen, wenn er von den Gesetzen der Thermodynamik anfängt.
Dann lachst du ihn kräftig aus und fragst ihn, ob er immer noch hintern Mond lebt.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mein Physiklehrer würde nur dumm kucken und sagen "Das machen wir nächste Jahr" als ich ihm bspw. neulich erklären wollte,
dass man ein Auto mit 1.5T Gewicht nicht mit einer Kraft von 15000N anheben kann weil sie sich nur ausgleichen...


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Dann lachst du ihn kräftig aus und fragst ihn, ob er immer noch hintern Mond lebt.



Gut danach bin ich bei dem fürs ganze Schuljahr unten durch. Obs das wert ist? 


Damit der Post nicht als Spam gewertet wird...frage ich folgendes:

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Tacens NTs? 


@Quanti 
Du nutzt doch auch jede Mögl. zum Spammen oder 


@Wa1rlock



> "Das machen wir nächste Jahr"



Standard Spruch


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Mein Physiklehrer würde nur dumm kucken und sagen "Das machen wir nächste Jahr" als ich ihm bspw. neulich erklären wollte,
> dass man ein Auto mit 1.5T Gewicht nicht mit einer Kraft von 15000N anheben kann weil sie sich nur ausgleichen...


 
Sag ihm einfach, dass du mit einer Feder eine Panzerglasscheibe einschlagen kannst. 



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Tacens NTs?



Kenne ich so nicht, hast du mal einen Link?


----------



## poiu (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

was verzapft ihr denn hier  

wer nichts mit dem begriffen anzufangen weißt hier Physics for dummies 

YouTube - Was Einstein noch nicht wusste - Part 1 - Einsteins Traum [1v3]

nein scherz beiseite sehr nett kann ich jedem nur empfehlen der daran interesse hat.

@Erzbaron 

man muss ja nicht mit supraleitfähigkeit anfangen, man könnte das grottige Kupfer gegen bessere Legierungen tauschen, wird aber auch nicht billig und der Widerstand-> Verluste  sinken  nur


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Quanti

Sowas hier...

@Poiu

Man könnte Silber Kabel verwenden aber ob das kostengünstig ist?


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jaja dient nur als Sicherheit der Lüfter, wetten der dreht die ganze Zeit?
Seasonic! 
PS Mich bitte ohne "r" schreiben


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> YouTube - Was Einstein noch nicht wusste - Part 1 - Einsteins Traum [1v3]


 
Gibts das auch in dem richtig Format oder muss ich mir ein 16:9 Film in 4:3 angucken? 


Hmm, das NT hab ich schon mal gesehen, weiß jetzt aber nicht, was davon zuhalten ist, steht keine 12 Volt combined Power dabei.


----------



## Erzbaron (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Alles klar, ich bin raus bei den ganzen (angehenden) Ingenieuren hier  ... braucht nicht noch jemand ne Bau Finanzierung oder ein Bausparkonto? Dann sind wir in meinem Fachgebiet 

@ Piou 

Aber selbst der Wechsel von Kupfer zu Gold o.ä. bringt uns noch immernoch nicht an die 100%, da hilft nur Quantis Quantenphysik


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Geht eig. auch Quark-Gluon-Plasma als Leiter?


----------



## Klutten (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Darf ich eure Spam-Orgie mal unterbrechen? Wir sind nicht in der Rumpelkammer, sondern im Beitrag-zählenden Forum - Spam daher mehr als unerwünscht.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was haltet ihr eig. vom Enermax MaxRevo?


----------



## poiu (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Interessant, aber abwarten   

für Quanti 

YouTube - Was Einstein noch nicht wusste, Folge 1, Teil 1.wmv


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Öhm, ist das der Nachfolger vom Revolution?


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja ist es, http://img.hexus.net/v2/news/enermax/maxrevo.jpg

Ich will nen Sample aber die sagen die redaktionen bekommen zuerst


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aha, ja, das Bild hab ich schon mal gesehen.
Auch wieder im absoluten High End mit 1400 Watt oder so?


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So 900-1200 W glaub ich, aber sie wollen mir keins geben


----------



## poiu (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich lese immer Mr. Revo 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> So 900-1200 W glaub ich, aber sie wollen mir keins geben



bis 1500W, das war das interessante an denn Revo 1500W und das in Standard baugröße


----------



## Systemcrash (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gibts das Enermax auch als 400W?


Die Tacens Supero sollen von FSP sein


----------



## Klutten (21. März 2011)

@ Wa1lock

Wie willst du denn so ein Netzteil testen, welches mit 1.200 - 1.500 Watt auf den Markt kommen soll? Du hast doch nicht mal ansatzweise ein System, dass diese Leistung fordert. Bleib lieber mit der Kirche im Dorf und teste Dinge, die du besser mit deinen Mitteln händeln kannst.



Wa1lock schrieb:


> So 900-1200 W glaub ich, aber sie wollen mir keins geben



Verständlich, da du schon bei den Leistungen daneben liegst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Die Tacens Supero sollen von FSP sein


 
Gesichert ist das aber nicht, oder?



Klutten schrieb:


> @ Wa1lock
> 
> Wie willst du denn so ein Netzteil testen, welches mit 1.200 - 1.500 Watt auf den Markt kommen soll? Du hast doch nicht mal ansatzweise ein System, dass diese Leistung fordert. Bleib lieber mit der Kirche im Dorf und teste Dinge, die du besser mit deinen Mitteln händeln kannst.


 
Ach, ich denke schon, dass er das könnte, ein paar Grafikkarten sind schnell besorgt.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Klutten 1. Doppelpost...
2. Sie wollen mir _jetzt_ keins geben, in nem 1/2 Jahr ist das was anderes, weil wie gesagt die redaktionen zu erst kommen
3. Mein lieber Klutten in einem halben Jahr werde ich sehr leicht auslasten können xD
4. Ich wette du schreibts gerade an Enermax dass du es testen willst


----------



## Klutten (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Testsysteme dürfen sich nicht permanent ändern wenn man öfter mal etwas testet. Und selbst ein 580er SLI-System reicht nicht aus um hier sinnvoll etwas zu machen.

Edit:
Wie willst du das Netzteil mit mindestens 1.200 Watt denn belasten? 

Sicher, wenn ich was testen möchte, dann bekomme ich das meist auch, aber diese Leistungsklasse kann ich nicht testen - dazu braucht man entweder 3 580er oder noch härtere Kaliber.


----------



## poiu (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Klutten das gilt für deine Tests aber auch  bis auf das X400 kannst ja auch keins richtig Auslasten 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...e-mit-650-850-watt-im-roundup-2010-a.html#a42


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Klutten schrieb:


> Testsysteme dürfen sich nicht permanent ändern wenn man öfter mal etwas testet. Und selbst ein 580er SLI-System reicht nicht aus um hier sinnvoll etwas zu machen.


 
Wa1lock besorgt sich dann eben ein 4 Way SLI System. 



poiu schrieb:


> Klutten das gilt für deine Tests aber auch  bis auf das X400 kannst ja auch keins richtig Auslasten


 
vieleicht lachen die Netzteil seine Hardware aus? 
(uppss.. klang jetzt aber gemein )


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Klutten schrieb:


> Testsysteme dürfen sich nicht permanent ändern wenn man öfter mal etwas testet. Und selbst ein 580er SLI-System reicht nicht aus um hier sinnvoll etwas zu machen.
> 
> Edit:
> Wie willst du das Netzteil mit mindestens 1.200 Watt denn belasten?
> ...


 Dann lastet man es eben zu 50% aus, und für die Lautstärkewerte eben einfach mit nem anderen Sys


----------



## Klutten (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> Klutten das gilt für deine Tests aber auch  bis auf das X400 kannst ja auch keins richtig Auslasten
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...e-mit-650-850-watt-im-roundup-2010-a.html#a42


 
Wie kommst du darauf? Mit 630 Watt bin ich der ursprünglichen Planung sehr nah gekommen. Leider nimmt so ein großer Test viele Monate in Beschlag und ich musste das Testfeld 2x erweitern, weil Hersteller keine 650-700 Watt liefern konnten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Dann lastet man es eben zu 50% aus, und für die Lautstärkewerte eben einfach mit nem anderen Sys


 
Oder einfach gleich das richtig Brett und die paar GraKas einkaufen.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja ich denke über 2 Kepler basierte GTX 680er nach 
Allerdings brauch ich bei nem übertaktetem Okto noch mehr NT Power als das X-760 
@Klutten Mein Problem ist eher dass ich es dann auch behalten will


----------



## Klutten (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Dann lastet man es eben zu 50% aus, und für die Lautstärkewerte eben einfach mit nem anderen Sys


 
Schwachsinn. Nur um etwas zu testen so einen wissenschaftlichen Quatsch machen? Das bringt keinem etwas. Es gibt so viele schönen Netzteile, die man mit normalen Systemen testen kann, warum also in die Königsklasse der Hardcore-Bencher vorstoßen, wenn man nicht dazu in der Lage ist?



> Ja ich denke über 2 Kepler basierte GTX 680er nach
> Allerdings brauch ich bei nem übertaktetem Okto noch mehr NT Power als das X-760



Bleib mal am Boden und sachlich. Das ist übelster Spam und einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Systemcrash (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Supero sind schon etwas älter, bei den Radix bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Irgendwie kennt keiner die Dinger, mal sehen ob ich noch was finde ^^


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Klutten ich verstehe nicht was daran Spam ist 
Natürlich meine ich nicht jetzt, aber das möchte ich wirklich haben!?

P.S: Irgendjemand muss die Königsklasse ja testen


----------



## Erzbaron (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich muss sagen die MaxRevo finde ich hochspannend, vorallem wegen dem etwas unkonventionellen Aufbau ... 

Allerdings, mal ganz im Ernst, solche Netzteile kann man nicht am heimischen PC testen, zumal man selbst bei einem Multi GPU System mit wasweissich wievielen GTX580 keine vernünftige gleichmäßige Auslastung hinbekommt ... ich würde sogar die Testprobanden aus Piou und meinem "kleinen" Vergleich nicht (nur) an unseren PCs testen weil die Ergebnise einfach nicht wirklich aussagekräftig sind ... nicht umsonst haben wir Montag nun endlich unseren lang erwarteten Termin bei Listan


----------



## poiu (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

na ja 630W x 88% = 555W für ein 850er auch keine richtige Auslastung


----------



## Klutten (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Erst lesen dann meckern - 850 Watt waren nicht von Anfang an geplant. Das war dann die Notlösung um das Testfeld interessant zu machen.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was wird denn dadurch interessanter?
mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ja ich denke über 2 Kepler basierte GTX 680er nach
> Allerdings brauch ich bei nem übertaktetem Okto noch mehr NT Power als das X-760
> @Klutten Mein Problem ist eher dass ich es dann auch behalten will


 
Kepler kommt aber erst nach Fermi, das dauert noch locker bis nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr/Sommer, bist dahin gibts schon wieder andere Netzteile.
Außerdem kenne ich nur einen Octocore, der in den nächsten 3 Monaten im Desktopbereich erwartet wird.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Quanti auch wenns nicht hierher gehört Kepler kommt im Herbst noch vor Weihnachten auf jeden Fall.
Intels Sandy E kommt auch noch im Herbst und damit binnen 1/2 Jahres 
Und bis die ersten Platins wirklich verfügbar sind dauert es auch noch ;D

@Klutten darfst du eig. die ganzen NTs behalten?


----------



## Klutten (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Klutten darfst du eig. die ganzen NTs behalten?


 
Teilweise. Das kommt immer darauf an, ob es schon durch die Reihen der Tester gewandert ist oder wie groß das Kontingent ist. Netzteile der Preisklasse größer 200-250 Euro und damit auch Maxrevo wirst du aber zu 99% zurückschicken müssen. Hersteller haben nichts zu verschenken.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist mir auch klar ;D Hat mich nur interessiert


----------



## poiu (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich meckere nicht, stelle nur fest, war ja dein vorwurf gegenüber  wa1lock ....... also das " im Glashaus mit Steinen werfen Prinzip" 

PS. war übrigens der Grund warum ich bisher keine NT Test veröffentlicht habe, samples waren kein Problem, ich hatte einfach nicht die Möglichkeit diese richtig zu testen.



@wa1lock 

das hängt vom Netzteil, Hersteller usw. ab, aber auch vom aktuellen Werbeetat  ob man das NT behalten darf.

aber wenn man die NT´s so teste wie bei jonnygue und gehen die in einer Tüte zurück an denn Hersteller


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja mein X-760 durfte ich behalten (Wobei ich das von vorne rein gesagt habe) ;D
Und ich denke wenn ich noch weiter auf den Enermax Typen einrede vllt. auch das Revo


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Quanti auch wenns nicht hierher gehört Kepler kommt im Herbst noch vor Weihnachten auf jeden Fall.
> Intels Sandy E kommt auch noch im Herbst und damit binnen 1/2 Jahres
> Und bis die ersten Platins wirklich verfügbar sind dauert es auch noch ;D
> 
> @Klutten darfst du eig. die ganzen NTs behalten?



Kepler kommt erst nächstes Jahr, im Herbst wäre sehr früh, Sandy E kommt erst im 4. Quartal, was alles bedeuten kann, aber da Bulldozer ja auch erst Ende 2. Quartal kommt, rechne ich mit Sandy E nicht vor November.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn ich aus einer PN von Marc zitieren darf:


> Kepler angeblich etwas später, aber vor Weihnachten. Mehr kann ich nicht sagen.


Den ersten teil lass ich mal weg


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> aber wenn man die NT´s so teste wie bei jonnygue und gehen die in einer Tüte zurück an denn Hersteller


 
Sofern er noch alle Teile zusammenfinden kann.


----------



## Erzbaron (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Wa1lock

Ich sags mal so, die Netzteile zu testen nur um an kostenlose Modelle zu kommen ist nicht Sinn der Sache  ein netter Nebeneffekt, aber darauf sollte nicht der Fokus liegen ... 

Wenn ich Bedenke wieviel Arbeit noch vor Piou und mir liegt bevor wir unsere mitlerweile 15 Samples "durch" haben ... natürlich dürfen wir enige behalten und werden dies auch tun, ein paar werden auch verkauft denn irgendwie müssen die Unkosten ja wieder reinkommen ... mir persönlich (und Piou gehts genauso) kommts auf den Spass und die Sache an ... denn irgendwie müssen wir unser gemecker ja auch mal begründen 

Außerdem gibts (fast) nix geileres als einen "Netzteilengel" zu machen


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na wer so einen Schrott testet  Btw. die Teile hat er sich doch gekauft oder?
@Erzbaron Ich verkauf die Teile nicht, und der Test des Seasonic ist Zustande gekommen weil ich für
mein Projekt ein kostenloses NT wollte und einen Test angeboten habe, jetzt hab ich Spaß daran bekommen
aber ich stecke keine 20 Stunden Arbeit in Werbung für einen Hersteller um dann nichts zu haben, verstehst du?
Die Hersteller verschenken nichts - Warum also ich?
mfg


----------



## Klutten (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Erzbaron

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.


----------



## Erzbaron (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich wusste doch das du das am ehesten verstehst 

@ Wa1lock

Du verschenkst ja auch nix, aber ich persönlich sehe es als mein Hobby an hier Leute zu beraten und bei Problemen zu helfen, nebenbei teste ich noch selbst, denn letzteres macht mich erst "vertrauenswürdig" da bei irgendwelchen Tests von dritten du nie genau weisst wer da grad mit wem "kuschelt" ... 

Mein Kredo: "traue nur dem der dir am nächsten steht"


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so, die Netzteile zu testen nur um an kostenlose Modelle zu kommen ist nicht Sinn der Sache


 
Ich dachte immer, dass man nur dewegen was testet?


----------



## poiu (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja man muss spaß dran haben, was bekommt man denn schon für die paar zerlegten Samples 

einerseits ist das viel Arbeit Erzbaron, trotzdem freue ich mich


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Erzbaron und Klutten Meinen Post lesen! So sehe ich da


----------



## Klutten (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du brauchst nur 20 Stunden für ein Review? Respekt.

Deine Sichtweise ist trotzdem nicht die, die ernsthafte Reviewer anstreben.


----------



## poiu (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das Tacens Supero  ist von FSP siehe 

http://www.sabiosdelpc.net/review/tacens_supero_500/tacens_supero_06s.jpg

E190414 = FSP Group

http://forums.hardwaresecrets.com/tacens-psu-any/5773


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mit 2 Leuten schon ;D Und ich mein Arbeitstunden


----------



## Erzbaron (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Für ein einzelnes Netzteil sind 20h schon ok ... wenn man allerdings alles richtig schön akkurat machen will ist man schon locker mal ein WE dabei

@ Piou

nächsten Montag werden wir eh viel Spass haben, auch nach der Chroma  hab schon richtig Bierdurst und außerdem muss Aaron noch seinen B-Day nachfeiern


----------



## poiu (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hoffe doch das wir Spaß haben werden  

wir müssen uns noch bei dem Techniker  irgendwie bedanken, du weißt der im Urlaub unsr Wunschprogramm geschrieben hat^^


----------



## Erzbaron (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

den nehmen wir Abends einfach mir  Stefan wird dch auch schon gezwungen ^^

oder wir besorgen noch ein nettes Dankeschön ... können wir ja Montag im Auto drüber quatschen


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Klutten schrieb:


> Du brauchst nur 20 Stunden für ein Review? Respekt.
> 
> Deine Sichtweise ist trotzdem nicht die, die ernsthafte Reviewer anstreben.


 
Es ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal was "ernsthafte Reviwer" für eine Sichtweise haben, da ich mich nicht einfach Blind irgendetwas verschreibe was nicht meiner Meinung und meiner Ansicht von richtigen Werten entspricht, davon einmal abgesehen meinst du mit ernsthafte Reviewer dich, evtl xTc und poiu sowie Erzbaron oder? Mehr kenne ich hier eig. nicht die diese Meinung vertreten wobei ich mir da bei xTc auch nicht sicher bin.
@Erzbaron Einer zockt bspw. für die Gamewerte während ich schon schreibe (Die Fotos sind natürlich während dessen beim Uploaden) 
Das nennt sich intelligentes Arbeiten


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Klutten schrieb:


> Du brauchst nur 20 Stunden für ein Review? Respekt.



Immerhin bemüht sich Wa1lock und dann ist ja auch schon was. 

Ich kaufe mir meine Netzteile halt, was sollst, nicht jeder kriegt was zum kaputt mach... öhm. zum Testen.


----------



## Erzbaron (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich? Ernsthaft?  neeee lass mal ^^

Wenns mir allerdings um das liebe Geld gehen würde müsste ich nur ein paar Stunden mehr im Monat in meinen Job (selbstständig) stecken und voila, schon hätte ich einen deutlich höheren Stundensatz ... bzw. selbst wenn ich alle Netzteile zu einem guten Kurs verkaufen würde wäre mein "üblicher" Stundensatz noch lange nicht erreicht ... 

Aber ich sehe es als mein Hobby, meine "Passion" ... ich hab Bock drauf und ich bin nunmal fast ausschließlich hier im NT Unterforum unterwegs und hab mitlerweile sogar ein "Groupie"


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> und hab mitlerweile sogar ein "Groupie"


 
Ich weiß, ihr habt den gleichen Optiker.


----------



## poiu (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*


----------



## Systemcrash (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Tacens Valeo 3 sind wohl von Andyson, die Radix 4 von HEC


----------



## soulpain (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die machens auch mit jedem.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. März 2011)

erzbaron schrieb:
			
		

> […]und hab mitlerweile sogar ein "groupie"


:d :d :d


----------



## Systemcrash (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber scheinbar insgesamt keine schlechte Auswahl 

Ich hab von Tacens immer die Finger gelassen, weil ich nie genau wußte was die verbauen, ähnlich wie bei Hiper


----------



## Erzbaron (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Kamikaze-Kaki

fühlt sich da jemand angesprochen?  

@ Systemcrash

Sowohl HEC als auch Andyson und FSP liefern was der Kunde bestellt ... kein absoluter Crap aber obs jetzt die Dinger auch nur annähernd "brauchbar" sind ist schon fraglich ... 

Wo wir grad bei Tacens sind, wollte Frosdeje nicht noch Netzteile von Fractal Design testen?!?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Upsi, wie sieht das denn aus? 
Hab ich nen Virus auf meinem hübschen Smartphone? 

Hier noch nachträglich die    und ja, selbstverständlich fühlte ich mich angesprochen... 

Also dann, ich wollte nicht weiter stören... fachsimpelt mal schön weiter! 

Looooool 





> […]


hell-ip ????  ... kein gutes Zeichen...


----------



## poiu (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ach du störst doch nicht  

@Erzbaron

ja sehe ich auch so, ob die auch Qualität bestellen ist eine ganz andere Frage


----------



## Erzbaron (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Kaki

als wenn du stören würdest 

@ Piou

müsste man sich eigentlich mal anschauen die Teile ... achja, ich hab vorhin noch mit Bernd von Listan gequatscht und unseren Testablauf etwas "abändern" müssen, aber nix dramatisches ... erzähl ich dir aber heute Abend in einer Mail ausführlich ...


----------



## Strahleman (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wahnsinn.... Da schau ich mal zwei Tage nicht minütlich in den Thread und zack, darf ich fast zehn Seiten Spam - ähhh Beiträge mit Informationsgehalt - nachlesen 
Mal zu den Testsachen: Ihr müsst unterscheiden zwischen einer "Kaufberatung" und einem Review. Eine "Kaufberatung" deckt so ziemlich das ab, was bei 80% der Netzteiltests aktuell noch erwähnt wird. Bisschen das äußere, Bilder vom Inneren, Einbau in das System, Spannungen mit dem Multimeter ausgelesen. Solche Rezensionen werden gerne gelesen und helfen schnell einmal weiter.
Ein Review deckt ein viel größeres Spektrum ab. Unter den deutschsprachigen Seiten finde ich immer noch die Artikel von soulpain am ausführlichsten, da er sich in seinen Artikeln tiefgehend mit der Materie beschäftigt. Danach kommen Hardwaresecrets und Jonnyguru, die schon gar nicht mehr so detailliert auf die Elektronik eingehen.
Wichtige Bestandteile für einen wirklich aussagekräftigen Netzteiltest sind meiner Ansicht nach Spannungen unter Belastung, Spannungsdifferenz, Ripple & Noise, Effizienz, Lautstärke, PFC. Dazu kommen evtl. Hold-up-Time, PWR-Good-Signal sowie die wichtigsten Schutzschaltungen. Erst dann ist ein Artikel keine Kaufberatung mehr sondern ein wirklich ausführliches Review. Und da verstehe ich auch die Hersteller und bin auch froh, dass dann Redaktionen, die diese Sachen messen können, den Vortritt bekommen. Was nach einem Test mit dem Netzteil passiert, ist so eine Sache. Eigentlich sind es Dauerleihstellungen und dürfen nicht verkauft werden, da sie nicht das Eigentum des Testers sind. Aber hier sagen viele Hersteller, dass man es doch verkaufen solle, da das zurückschicken oft nicht lohnenswert ist für die Hersteller (ich habe bis jetzt drei Fälle gehabt, wo das Netzteil zurück musste).

Erzbaron, wann seid ihr denn nun endlich mal bei Listan? Das zieht sich ja echt hin mit eurem Test


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. März 2011)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> @ Kaki
> 
> als wenn du stören würdest



Ich denke schon, denn wenn ich hier etwas beizutragen habe, dann sorge ich wohl eher für ein kleines Lächeln in eurer Runde. 
Es verletzt mein Herzchen, wenn so ein kritischer Moderator vorbeischaut und meint, meine erfrischenden Beiträge löschen zu wollen.  
Macht mal weiter Männers, möchte hier nicht als Spammerin abgestempelt werden, viel lieber als Stalkerin, denn damit verletze ich hier keine Postingvorschriften...


----------



## Erzbaron (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Kaki

ach nehm das nicht so schwer ... und im Zweifelsfalle tröste ich dein armes, verletztes Herzchen  

@ Simon

vollste Zustimmung zu deinem Post  was unseren Test angeht, Montag und Dienstag sind wir bei Listan, der Termin steht, de Programme sind geschrieben und ein paar Samples sind auch noch eingetrudelt (15 für den Test + 1 für einen anderen) ... Allerdings wird sich möglicherweise etwas an meinem Status hier verändern, ist aber noch nix spruchreif ... der Test wird aber wie geplant hier online gehen ... meine Statusänderung betrifft vorallem zukünftige Projekte

BTW, wo bleibt dein Test zum Aurum? Wenn du nicht etwas Gas gibst ist unser vorher online


----------



## poiu (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich kann nicht garantieren das dass Aurum rechtzeitig eintrifft immerhin bekommen wir das nagelneue und die FSP Marketing frau war selbst nicht sicher das es rechtzeitig hier ist


----------



## Systemcrash (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Erzbaron

So lange sich keiner an die Tacens traut, wird wohl nie deren Qualität aufgedeckt 

Andererseits, die Marken die man da labelt sind nicht unbedingt Exoten. Und wer will schon das x-te HEC/Cougar oder FSP testen, das er schon mit einen anderen Label hatte?


----------



## Erzbaron (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Piou

dann drück mal etwas auf die Tube bei FSP 

@ Systemcrash

Das Problem ist, nur weil ein Design von FSP, HEC und Co. kommt heisst es noch lange nicht das es auch vom jeweiligen Hersteller gefertigt wird ... so habe ich es zum Beispiel beim Combat Power erlebt, das Design ist ein uraltes von CWT und wird aber von XHY fremdgefertigt und selbst wenn es direkt von den großen gefertigt wird, FSP, HEC und Co. bauen auch nur was der Auftraggeber will ... du kannst allerdings davon ausgehen das bei einer FSP oder HEC Fertigung nicht alles verloren ist ... allerdings automatisch empfehlenswert werden die deswegen trotzdem nicht


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hi, ich bräuchte jetzt doch mal eure Hilfe von euch NT-Suchtis.
Hab gerade wieder nen hilfsbedürftigen Aufrüster an der Backe, der zum erstmal sein Gehäuse geöffnet hat und ein Statement zu seinem NT bräuchte. 
Gestattet ihr mir ein Pic des "Aufklebers" hier einfach zu posten oder soll ich lieber nen eigenen Thread starten?


----------



## Aks-ty (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Starte mal einen Thread da schauen mehr leute rein die eventuell ahnung haben^^


----------



## poiu (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

kannst auch hier Hochladen oder einen eigenen Thread aufmachen, wie es dir passt


----------



## Klutten (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der Thread hier ist doch goldrichtig.


----------



## Aks-ty (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Meine ja nur das nen eigener Thread mehr neugierige anlockt  xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist eigentlich egal, aber ich denke, dass es so oder so lustig wird, den Aufkleber anzuschauen.


----------



## Aks-ty (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

bestimmt 5A auf den 12V leitungen xDDDD nee Spaß^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wahrscheinlich nicht mal Sata Stromstecker.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wahrscheinlich nicht mal ein Aufkleber, kostet ja Geld, hehehheehhehe!!!!


----------



## Aks-ty (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

alles nur über Adapter am laufen Graka,Sata dann können wa ja noch nen neuen stecker entwickeln Floppy zu Sata


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Büddeschön ihr Gurus. Sabbert mal für mich und einem LC Power NT! 
Kurz noch die wichtigsten Randinfos zu seiner Fertig-Daddelmaschine: Q8400, GT240, 22" Monitor mit 1920x1080p und NT siehe Anhang.
Ahja und es soll die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC verbaut werden.
Bitte argumentiert mal für mich was euer NT-Herzchen dazu sagt. 



> bestimmt 5A auf den 12V leitungen xDDDD nee Spaß^^


So schlimm sieht das doch nun auch wieder nicht aus....


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ach wenns kein LC- Power wäre würde ich fast sagen 480 Watt auf der 12Volt Leitung geht eigentlich für eine älteres 600 Watt NT.


----------



## Aks-ty (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

sollte eigentlich reichen^^ aber LC Power ist nicht gerade für seine qualität bekannt geworden ist immer mit vorsicht zu genießen^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ach wenns kein LC- Power wäre würde ich fast sagen 480 Watt auf der 12Volt Leitung geht eigentlich für eine älteres 600 Watt NT.


 
Auch wenn da 599 Watt stehen würde, hat das nichts zu sagen.



Aks-ty schrieb:


> sollte eigentlich reichen^^ aber LC Power ist nicht gerade für seine qualität bekannt geworden ist immer mit vorsicht zu genießen^^


 
Beim Combat Power steht auch was von 620 Watt auf der 12V Leitung des 750 Watt Modells, trotzdem hat es das nicht. Ist hier wohl genauso.
Daher.. entweder ausprobieren, was man machen kann, oder neu kaufen.

Wie viele PCIe Stromstecker hat es denn?


----------



## Aks-ty (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab geguckt das hat 2 deswegen sagte ich ja das die Netzteile mit vorsicht zu genießen sind^^


----------



## poiu (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

scheint ein Titan I zu sein, 480W @ 12V sind gar nicht mal so übel, sollte laufen.

aber schwer eine Empfehlung zu geben ich googel mal


----------



## Systemcrash (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hätte da eher Bedenken wegen der dürftigen Schutzschaltungen; falls LC sowas hat 

@Erzbaron:

Ich empfehle sowas auch nicht, letztendlich hat auch FSP schon miese Dinger gebaut.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Zwei hat es wurde mir eben gesagt, nehme an das stimmt auch.
Ich habe derzeit noch zwei ältere Modelle von BQ! und Corsair rumzuliegen.
Dürfte ich ihm die zu nem angemessenem Preis vorschlagen? 
Was meint ihr dazu? 
Oder sollte er sich lieber was aktuelles neues kaufen? Hängt wohl eher von seinem Budget ab....


----------



## Aks-ty (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die sind beide besser als sein LC-Power^^

kannst im ja das BQ anbieten damit hat er definitiv genug und auch gute qualität^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Genau das was ich meinte  @poiu aber LC-Power lässt einem halt einem immer ein üblen Nachgeschmack im Mund.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das BeQuiet und das Corsair werden auf jeden Fall reichen.


----------



## poiu (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja das scheint auch ein billig Model für Ost Europa zu sein wenn man Googelt landet man in Ost Europa. 

nimm lieber das Corsair oder das E6, würde aber das Corsair eher empfehlen


----------



## Aks-ty (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich persönlich würde aber das BQ vorziehen habe mit der VX reihe schon miese erfahrungen gehabt


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

... und andere mit dem Straight E6.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ein Freund von mir hat sich mal ein Tronje mit 600W gekauft, nachdem die Graka und CPU übertaktet wurden (Wir haben 431W gemessen) hat es sich Wortwörtlich in Rauch aufgelöst und die Graka war hin


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Tronje ist auch gut dafür geeignet, wenn man eine Rauchquelle haben will.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn man damit erstmal bei euch anfängt, heizt euch das wohl ordentlich ein, eifrig weiterzudiskutieren. 
Ihr seit schon ein schräger Haufen, aber hey: Danke! Ihr habt ihn überzeugt! 
Dann entscheide wohl ich, welches ich verkaufen möchte. 

Schönen Abend euch noch, Ladys!


----------



## Aks-ty (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

naja beim Kollegen von mir hat der schutz vor Stromspitzen aus irgendeinem unerfindlichen Grund beim Corsair VX nicht mehr funktioniert und er wohnt im Industriegebiet dann hats ein mal Puff gemacht und dann war der ganze rechner hin schrott im wert von 1500 euro. Er fands dann ned so lustig^^

Da muss ich sagen das BQ mehr qualität und fürsorge in die Schutzmaßnahmen investiert^^


----------



## Systemcrash (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das VX550 ist immerhin ein recht brauchbares CWT. Nicht unbedingt der Überflieger, aber diversen bequiwts traue ich weniger


----------



## Gast1111 (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Seh ich genauso
Corsair>Be Quiet


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja die E6 haben so ihre Problem die wurden glaub noch von Topower gefertigt aber nicht alle und von FSP. Die hatten recht hohe Ausfallraten.


----------



## ph1driver (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht so ganz, was die Ausfallrate damit zu tun haben soll, wer die NTs produziert hat. Gibt z.B BQ nicht einen Standard vor, wie und mit welchen teilen gefertigt wird? Das sollte doch wohl einheitlich sein, oder nicht?


----------



## Systemcrash (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nö, die E6 waren FSP, die P6 Topower.

Aber E5 waren auch von FSP und sind massig abgeraucht, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, wars ein designfehler


BTW, ein Kollega hat das VX 550 seit über 2 Jahren in Betrieb, mit einem Q9400 + Radeon 4870 X2, bisher problos. Und die Karte is nich sparsam 

@ph1driver:

Sie geben ein Preis und Features vor; die Quali wird duch diesen Faktoren beeinflußt


----------



## Aks-ty (23. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Corsair baut ja generell auch gute Netzteile nur die Serie war halt ned so pralle.

Ich hatte ein mal ein BQ Netzteil das ist mir auch abgeraucht^^

Gebe jetzt mal Sharkoon die chance zu besweisen das die was drauf haben mal abwarten^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also in der Vergangenheit waren die Corsair NT's nicht so der Kracher aber sie haben sehr stark zu gelegt genau wie Antec die sind eine echte Konkurrenz geworden. Also Cougar, Seasonic, be quiet sind jetzt nicht mehr die Alleinherrscher auf dem Markt.


----------



## Erzbaron (23. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also Corsair selbst baut schonmal garkeine Netzteile .... nur um das mal klarzustellen  deren Modelle kommen entweder von Seasonic oder CWT ... bzw. das AX1200 kommt von Flextronics

Ansonsten ist die Wahl zwischen einem E6 und dem VX550 schwer, beide sind nicht toll und beide sind alt ... letztendlich ist es aber völlig egal, beide sind besser als das gezeigte LC Power

@ Hulkhardy, die E5 und P7 waren jeweils die ersten Modelle made by FSP wobei vorallem die E5 eine etwas höhere Ausfallrate aufgrund einer schlecht/falsch dimensionierten Lüftersteuerung hatten, da hats einfach den Steuerungschip durchgejagt und dann wars das


----------



## Aks-ty (23. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

welcher Hersteller musste nicht erst mal erfahrungen sammeln?

je mehr Netzteile sie bauen desto mehr erfahrungen kommen auch^^ man lernt halt nie aus^^


----------



## Erzbaron (23. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich sags mal so, FSP baut ja nicht erst seit BQ! denen den Auftrag gegeben hat Netzteile ... und BQ! selbst hat auch eigne Techniker die Produkte beeinflussen können ...

Fehler passieren, keine Frage ... aber die E5 waren nicht unbedingt Glanzleistungen


----------



## Strahleman (23. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Aurum kommt jetzt bald (wirklich!). Ich "durfte" noch ein Feature einbauen 
Heute kam übrigens ne Fuhre LEPA-Netzteile. Mal schaun, in wie fern die sich von Enermax unterscheiden (kamen - wie Enermax auch - direkt von Coolergiant).


----------



## Aks-ty (23. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Erzbaron

ja Stimmt sie bauen nicht erst seit BQ Netzteile,aber wenn der Kunde es so in auftrag gibt haben die das so zu bauen^^ Dürfen an dem Design ja nichts verändern sondern müssen genau nach den angaben arbeiten. Wenn BQ dann so nen "Müll" in auftrag gibt würde ich es auch so bauen an der Stelle von FSP. Wäre ja dann das Geld von FSP das denen durch die Lappen geht wenn sie es nicht so bauen wie BQ es will. BQ würd dann einfach sagen das sie zu einem anderen hersteller gehen der es so baut wie sie es wollen. Kann ich auch nachvollziehen das BQ so denkt weil die sagen sich ja auch das sie das entwickelt haben und es so funktioniert^^

@ Strahleman

Bin mal auf deine Beurteilung gespannt^^


----------



## b0s (23. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wo ich grad das Stichwort Aurum höre. Ich glaube mein Beitrag vor ein paar Seiten ist im Spam untergegangen...



b0s schrieb:


> Ich würde ja wirklich gern das FSP Aurum 600 als Kandidat für ein NT Wechsel in absehbarer Zukunft in Betracht ziehen, wo ich mich sonst fast nur um NTs mit KM umsehe. Aber wenn ich dann lese, dass es 3 Peripheriestränge gibt und jeder hat nur 2 SATA Anschlüsse und x weitere unnütze, dann muss ich davon leider Abstand nehmen.
> Was zum Geier ist so schwierig daran einen Strang nur mit SATA Anschlüssen auszustatten? Jeder aktuelle und die meisten halbwegs aktuellen PCs haben nur noch SATA Laufwerke.
> Diese gruselige Mischbestückung ist ne fürchterlich sinnfreie und dämliche Angelegenheit


----------



## Systemcrash (23. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also in der Vergangenheit waren die Corsair NT's nicht so der Kracher aber sie haben sehr stark zu gelegt genau wie Antec die sind eine echte Konkurrenz geworden. Also Cougar, Seasonic, be quiet sind jetzt nicht mehr die Alleinherrscher auf dem Markt.



Kenne keine wirklich schlechten Corsairs. Nur die neuen CX muß man kritisieren, da eher günstige CWT-Technik und keine 80plus-Zertifizierung.

Natürlich gabs auch ein paar Ausfälle bei den CWT-Corsairs, aber insgesamt zählten auch diese zu den besseren NTs


----------



## poiu (23. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Corsair ist einer der ganz großen und die verkaufen gut  

na ja neben denn CX die nicht so der Hit sind, sehe ich das AX1200 als nicht so toll an siehe das letzte PCGH Video


----------



## Aks-ty (23. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Systemcrash

Schon richtig das Corsair NT´s schon immer zu der gestiegenen Klasse gehört haben. Aber jeder Hersteller hat mal angefangen die Sachen zu bauen und da kann man keine geräte von erfahrenen Herstellern erwarten. Die VX Serie war echt nicht so der bringer, allerdings gibt es auch Leute die mit den NT´s top zufrieden sind.Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das sie die Serie mal eine Layoutveränderung bekommen hat. 

Ich denke einfach das jeder Hersteller mal klein angefangen hat und auch jeder Hersteller mal eine Problemserie gehabt hat oder mal haben wird. Lernen tut man halt am meisten aus fehlern.
Man kann mittlerweile viele Hersteller zu guten Herstellern erklären auch wenn ein oder mehrere Produke (gerade im low-end segment und günstige Geräte) nicht so der überflieger sind.

mal so btw man müsste mal eine neue Liste von guten Herstellern und deren guten und weniger guten Serien auf machen. wäre halt gerade für einsteiger oder neuankömmlige sehr schön damit man sich orientieren oder vielleicht eine vorkaufentscheidung treffen kann.vllt finden sich ja ein paar Leute die Lust auf Laune auf sowas hätten da die bestehende Liste schon länger nicht mehr aktualisiert wurde.

MFG Aks-ty


----------



## poiu (23. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich hatte mal angefangen an so einer Liste zu schreiben, aber das Problem ist diese Liste aktuell zu halten das ist reine sisyphusarbeit.


----------



## Aks-ty (23. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Deswegen sagte ich ja das muss man mit mehreren Leuten machen^^
einen da alleine mit der ganzen recherchen stehen zu lassen isauch mist deswegen sollten sich mal 4-5 Leute zusammenraufen und mal so eine Liste erstellen.


----------



## Erzbaron (23. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

meldet sich da jemand freiwillig? 

Wobei, auch die Lieferanten von Corsair sind schon lange im Business, CWT ist einer der größten OEMs der Welt und Seasonic unbestritten versdammt gut  ... zum AX1200 sag ich mal nix ... ich erinner mich aber an eine Diskussion hier im Thread wo auch Christoph von Antec beteiligt war zum Thema "Single Rail" und "intelligenter OCP"


----------



## Aks-ty (23. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich würde gerne dabei helfen aber da ich noch nicht ganz so den derben Plan hab wäre ich wohl eher ne last als ne hilfe


----------



## Systemcrash (23. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Aks-ty schrieb:


> @ Systemcrash
> 
> Die VX Serie war echt nicht so der bringer, allerdings gibt es auch Leute die mit den NT´s top zufrieden sind.



Ja, ich z.B. 

Wobei deine Aussage etwas zu pauschal finde. denn die VX-Serie sind je nach Leistung von CWT oder Seasonic. Das gilt auch für die TX und HX.

Mein VX 450 (Seasonic S12)gibts auch als HX, der Unterschied ist nur das KM.

Auch wenn das VX 550 nicht als Überhammer bekannt ist, es war schon gut und wurde wohl auch gut verkauft. Einige wollten eben nicht mehr Geld für das HX 520 ausgeben, schon gar nicht bei weniger Leistung.


----------



## Aks-ty (23. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Systemcrash



> Auch wenn das VX 550 nicht als Überhammer bekannt ist, es war schon gut und wurde wohl auch gut verkauft. Einige wollten eben nicht mehr Geld für das HX 520 ausgeben, schon gar nicht bei weniger Leistung.



Da geb ich dir recht wie gesagt hab mal iwie gelesen das das nen neues Layout bekommen hat und seid dem soll das Dingen auch gut gewesen sein^^


----------



## Shi (23. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kurze Frage: reicht mein NT auch für ne 2. GTX 470 oder wird es da am Limit laufen?


----------



## poiu (23. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

sollte reichen solange du da kein Mega OC plannst


----------



## Biosflash (23. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> mal so btw man müsste mal eine neue Liste von guten Herstellern und deren guten und weniger guten Serien auf machen.



Gibts doch schon..
Die ist soweit ich weiß auch halbwegs aktuell 



> AX1200 als nicht so toll an siehe das letzte PCGH Video



immerhin reichen ein paar Kabel für einen Lasttest aus, da kann man sich die x-tausend Euro teure Chroma sparen


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hab wieder ein super spitzen Netzteil gefunden, sollte doch für alles reichen und "Super Silent" ist es auch. 
SL-500 Netzteil 500 Watt ATX Super Silent 120mm Lüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hab wieder ein super spitzen Netzteil gefunden, sollte doch für alles reichen und "Super Silent" ist es auch.
> SL-500 Netzteil 500 Watt ATX Super Silent 120mm Lüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


 
Nachdem es einmal laut geknallt hat ist es auch unhörbar!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hab wieder ein super spitzen Netzteil gefunden, sollte doch für alles reichen und "Super Silent" ist es auch.
> SL-500 Netzteil 500 Watt ATX Super Silent 120mm Lüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


 
Herrlich, ich frage mich nur warum ich sowas ähnliches vor kurzem zum Sondermüll getragen habe. 
Oh, das hat ja sogar schon SATA-Stecker.. ich bitte um Entschuldigung...


----------



## Luke Skywalker (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Nachdem es einmal laut geknallt hat ist es auch unhörbar!


 
Danke,

Jetzt hab ich Angst dass das mit meinem Alpha Tecc Netzteil auch passiert 

Nächsten Monat brauch ich unbedingt was anständiges


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Gandalf: Sorry!
Weißt du denn, was du haben willst?


----------



## poiu (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ach das herliche Inter tech SL500 gibt es manchmal ab 12€, eigentlich sollte man ja für die Annahme von Elektroschrot noch Geld bekommen 

es gab auch mal ein SL700, ist mit ach und krach in der c´t durchgefallen und dann vom markt verschwunden-


----------



## Luke Skywalker (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> @ Gandalf: Sorry!
> Weißt du denn, was du haben willst?


 
Ja hab mich hiermal im Forum beraten lassen.
Wahrscheinlich das :

Super Flower Golden Green Modular 600W ATX 2.3 (SF-600P14XE) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## Erzbaron (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

nehm lieber ein FSP Aurum, die gibts demnächst auch mit KM und kostet nicht (viel) mehr


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wieso soll er das Golden Green nicht nehmen?? Das NT ist völlig in Ordnung und kein Schrott, manchmal versteh ich euch echt nicht mehr. Manchmal hab ich echt den Eindruck ihr seit der Welt entrückt und schwebt in anderen Spähren!!!


----------



## Kaktus (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Beim Golden Green fehlt der Überhitzungsschutz. Fällt dir der Lüfter aus, machts Peng  Da ist keine Schutzschaltung die einem durch schmorren entgegenwirkt. 80+ Gold hat immer noch nichts zu sagen und die NTs sind... hm... stellenweise Fragwürdig.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann ist das Golden Green aber in bester Gesellschaft, den Überhitzungsschutz haben mehrere Namhafte Netzteile nicht mehr. Da Golden Green ist wirklich in Ordnung, und man kann es bedenkenlos kaufen.


----------



## Kaktus (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Welcher Hersteller hat es denn noch nicht? Ich wüsste bei den aktuellen Reihen kein einziges.


----------



## ph1driver (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Gandalf der Weiße schrieb:


> Ja hab mich hiermal im Forum beraten lassen.
> Wahrscheinlich das :
> 
> Super Flower Golden Green Modular 600W ATX 2.3 (SF-600P14XE) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals



Wie sieht denn dein System aus? Oder warum gleich 600W? Und gegen Super Flower kann man ab der Amazon Serie nun echt nichts mehr sagen, bis auf die Lötqualität und das der MOV fehlt.


----------



## Erzbaron (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Super Flower und bedenkenlos kaufen lasse ich mal unkommentiert im Raume stehen ... 

Ich traue SF aber von vorn bis hinten nicht "gute" Qualität zu liefern und damit meine ich nicht nur die Lötkunstwerke  Allein der Blick ins Platinum Modell reicht um lieber zu einem guten Gold Modell zu greifen ... eben ala FSP Aurum usw.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ich traue SF aber von vorn bis hinten nicht "gute" Qualität zu liefern und damit meine ich nicht nur die Lötkunstwerke  Allein der Blick ins Platinum Modell reicht um lieber zu einem guten Gold Modell zu greifen ... eben ala FSP Aurum usw.


 
Gibts da schon Fotos online oder ist das noch ein Geheimnis?


----------



## Kaktus (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ach sorry.... OCP fehlt bei denen. Ich bezweifle das OVP das abdecken kann wenn es ernst wird.


----------



## Erzbaron (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ HansvonWurst

Klaro gibts schon einige Tests zum SF Platinum ... zum Beispiel bei PC-Max (von Simon) und im CB Forum ... wobei Simons Artikel ziemlich gut ist, allerdings stimme ich seiner Wertung nicht zu  und der Artikel bei CB ... naja ... 

@ Kaktus

Die OVP kann leider keine OCP ersetzen ... im schlimmsten Falle ... naja, sh. Simons Video zum AX1200


----------



## Kaktus (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was ich nicht verstehe. Das ist ja nicht schwer oder teuer zu verbauen, aber Super Flower verzichtet darauf. Gut, deren NTs sind wirklich gut geworden, keine Frage, aber das gibt mir arg zu denken.


----------



## Erzbaron (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kann man nicht nachvollziehen, aber der wirklich sehr günstige Preis kommt ja nicht von ungefähr ... Die FSP Aurum sind ja nun auch sehr günstig, aber bei denen wurde zum Beispiel auf DC-to-DC verzichtet dafür aber alle wichtigen Schutzfunktionen integriert ^^

BTW, was sagst du als Kühlerexperte zum BQ! Dark Rock Advanced?


----------



## Kaktus (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Den Kühler hab ich hier, aber noch nicht getestet. Also kann ich noch nichts sagen. Frag mich nächste Woche noch mal. Er wird sich gegen einige schlagen müssen  Der alteingesessene Noctua C12P, der neue Noctua C14, Thermaltake FRIO OCK und dem Thermalright Silver Arrow.  Ich gehe aber davon aus das er sich gut macht, vielleicht als stärkster Kühler, aber als einer der sehr leise und effizient arbeiten kann. Dafür spricht sehr viel, von dem was ich auf den ersten Blick beim Auspacken gesehen habe. 

Das Aurum hab ich mir noch gar nicht angesehen und DC-to-DC..... naja... nutzt dem Anwender zur Zeit gar nichts. Daher eh uninteresant. 

Kann mir mal aber jemand verraten was an dem Antec High Current so toll sein soll? Das ist doch auch nicht besser als alles andere in seiner Preisklasse.


----------



## Erzbaron (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Meinst du die High Current Pro oder die Gamer?

Die "kleinen" Gamer also mit 520 und 620W sind günstiger als die Seasonic S12 II und wurden gaaaanz dezent noch etwas verändert, die größeren HSC also mit 750 und 900W kommen von Delta und machen einen echt feinen Eindruck

Die High Current Pro sind technisch "erhaben"  allein wieviel Mühe in die Filterung gesteckt wurde ist beeindruckend, allerdings typisch für Antec ist das drumherum also Sleeve und Co. eher mittelmäßig ...

edit:

DC-to-DC bringt schon was, es erhöht nämlich ein bisschen die Effizienz ... umso spannender ist das Aurum da es trotz Gruppenregulierung Gold schafft und noch ein paar andere Spielerein mitbringt


----------



## poiu (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> also Sleeve und Co. eher mittelmäßig ...



und vergiss die Verpackung nicht  oder der Kabel Beutel des sofort gerissen ist


----------



## Kaktus (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na, die S12II sind aber auch schon nicht mehr das was sie mal waren. Die gibts ja auch schon ewig. Das wäre wie als wenn man noch die Enermax 82+ empfehlen würde und die sind jünger. Und ich meinte die Kleinen.


----------



## Erzbaron (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die S12II sind technisch aber immernoch oben mit bei ... die Enermax 82+ (II) zwar auch aber lächerlich teuer


----------



## Kaktus (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Deswegen meinte ich die normalen 82+. Kann ja nicht sein das es technisch nichts besseres zu dem Preis geben soll


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na dann gebt mir mal ne Quelle warum ihr denkt das, das Golden Grenn nicht empfehlenswert ist. Dagegen steht das es im Netz sehr viel gute Berichte über die Gold Serie von SF geht, samt der PCGH. Wenn ihr schon solche Behauptungen aufstellt dann möchte ich eine Beweis das, das NT zum Beispiel einen hohe Ausfallrate hat.


----------



## Kaktus (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Ausfallraten wird dir kein Hersteller verraten  Aber seh es doch so.. es fehlt zumindest ein gängiger Sicherungsmechanismus (OCP) und das gibt zu denken.  Zumal diese Schutzschaltung nur ein paar Cent kostet und nun wirklich in jedem bruahbaren NT vorhanden ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Über Ausfallraten weiß ich auch nichts, so was macht eh kein Hersteller öffentlich, aber wenn eine wichtige Schutzmaßnahme fehlt, dann gibt nur das schon zu denken.
Ich traue Super Flower auch nicht über den Weg, für das Geld bekommt man anders wo auch ein brauchbares Netzteil und ob Platin oder Gold ist eh Banane.


----------



## Gast1111 (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jop sehe ich genauso ob Gold oder Platin ist eh nur Marketing


----------



## Frosdedje (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich habe eine Frage:
Und zwar will ich mehr Infos zu Chieftec iArena-Reihe haben d.h 
wie sieht es mit Restwelligkeit, Spannungsstabilität und Elektronik aus.
Ich vermute mal, dass da ein kleines Sirfa-Design steckt, aber ich will sicher gehen, ob es auch stimmt.



> Na, die S12II sind aber auch schon nicht mehr das was sie mal waren.


Und trotzdem hat sich das Design erfolgreich bewährt. und wird von anderen Netzteilhersteller genutzt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich mein ne nicht die Ausfallrate die der Hersteller kennt sondern die Berichte von Usern die es haben und das sind ne Menge den das Golden Green ist gegen eure Empfehlung sehr beliebt. Es existieren keine Berichte darüber das er Hardware beschädigt hat dank fehlender OVP, oder das es unter Last kaputt geht. Ihr könnt nicht Behauptungen in den Raum stellen ohne Quellen oder Beweise an zu führen. Und das stammt nicht von mir sonder quantenslipstream hat mich erst darüber belehrt bei meinem kleinen Disput mit Stefan@be quiet!!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

User Berichte sind aber sehr subjektiv, das kannst du nicht pauschalisieren.


----------



## Erzbaron (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ach Hulky ... wie viele deratige Diskussionen hatten wir schon? Ich erinner mich da an eine Sache wegen BQ! ... an eine Cougar Diskussion und nu Super Flower ... und wer hatte nochmal immer recht? 

Das Problem ist, SF schickt "mir" keine Samples und selbst wenn ... naja ... kauf ich mir lieber eines im Handel  ... allerdings hab ich zur Zeit echt mehr als genug zu tun ...

Zur Zeit bleibt dir also nur die Möglichkeit unser Meinung zu vertrauen


----------



## Kaktus (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@hulkhardy1
Userberichte sagen leider nichts aus. Ich kenne von einem Hersteller die Rücklaufquote und niemand würde glauben das diese so niedrig sind, wenn man sich einiges hier im Forum ansieht. Ich habe nicht gesagt das Super Flower schlechte NTs baut, nur das es bedenklich ist auf ein gängigen Schutzmechanismus zu verzichten.  Wäre für mich ein KO Kriterium. Frag mal LC Besitzer, die meisten werden dir auch erzählen wie toll die sind  Und ein Schutzmechnismus soll am Besten nie greifen... aber ein Auto ohne Airbag kauft man sich auch nicht mehr neu. Gott Lob wenn man ihn niemals braucht, aber wenn mal was passiert, ist er da. Darum geht es.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du bist aber nicht der einzige der Testet und wenn du mal Googeln würdest, könntest du feststellen das es schon mehrfach getestet wurde. Auf von Strahleman denke ich da er ja für PCGH Tests macht. Das Fazit sah sehr positive aus, das Internet ist voll davon. Ist in Wirklichkeit so das du, Erzbaron, zu einer Randgruppe gehörst der das Golden Green für nicht empfehlenswert hält.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist ein Überlhitzungsschutz aber nicht egal?
Wenn der Lüfter ausfällt, ist das Netzteil eh kaputt, da spielt es dann auch keine Rolle mehr, obs noch abraucht oder nicht.


----------



## Erzbaron (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich sags mal so Hulkhardy ... ich traue eigentlich nur Tests die ich selber gemacht habe  du weisst halt nie wer grad mit wem im Bett ist ...  und ganz ehrlich, ich hab kein Problem damit in der Minderheit zu sein ... ich brauche keine "Mehrheit" um meine Meinung zu verbreiten


----------



## ph1driver (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@quantenslipstream

kann man sehen wie man will. Wenns knallt sollten ja noch die anderen greifen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist die Wirklichkeit nicht die, das du das Golden Green auch schon empfohlen hast? Daran kann ich mich zumindest erinnern. Da bist du mit Stefan@be quiet in bester Gesellschaft der auch nach dem Motto verfährt " Was kümmert mich mein Geschwätz von Gestern".


----------



## Erzbaron (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jap hab ich, wenn das Golden Green auf die Wünsche des Users passt kann man es auch empfehlen ... ich hab auch nie behauptet das es "Schrott" ist ... in der Regel schreibe ich aber dazu das "ich" es nicht kaufen würde

Aber sag mal, willst du mir mal wieder was unterstellen? Ist ja auch nicht das erste mal ...


----------



## Kaktus (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Auf das Argument das selbst die OCP fehlt, geht er ja nicht mal ein  Ist ja egal .... völlig wurscht, hat sich ja noch niemand beschwert  Beim be quiet E5 hats auch eine ganze Weile gedauert bis die Peng gemacht haben. Ich selbst war davon zwei mal betroffen... passierte auch erst nach fast 2 Jahren.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nö ich versuch euch nur ein wenig lockerer zu machen, den ihr nehmt das Wort "Extreme" was hier im Forum ganz oben steht einfach zu ernst. Ihr seit mittlerweile recht verbissen geworden wenn es um NT's geht, keine Ahnung woran das liegt oder was euch langsam verändert aber gut ist die Entwicklung nicht!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Systemcrash (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Zu SF: Highflyer waren es zumindest früher nicht. Die Gold/Platin bieten gute technische Werte, aber sind die einzigen in dieser Klasse mit nur 2 Jahren Garantie. Wirklich schlecht finde ich die neueren NTs nicht, aber ob sie die Zuverlässigkeit von Seasonic und Enermax erreichen bleibt abzuwarten.
Zu Userberichten: Muß man kritisch sehen, denn viele schrauben das Teil, das meist total überdimensioniert rein und das wars. Wenns leise ist und nicht sofort hochgeht reicht das vielen Usern, um das Gerät als Spitzenklasse darzustellen.

Antec: HCG: Nicht besonders aktuelle Technik, leider nur Bronze (lt. Testwerten aber ganz nah an Silber), aber für den Preis immer noch empfehlenswert. Negative Aspekte finde ich da wenig. Und Enermax sind mir eigentlich schon etwas zu teuer. Ein 400W kostet ca. 60€ und hat nur 80plus, für den Preis gibts ein HCG 520W


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich könnte mir auch ein Combat Power ins Office System schrauben, würde problemlos laufen und auch sicher Jahre halten, aber will ich nicht wissen, wie die Effizienz dann ist.


----------



## Kaktus (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich bin wohl der letzte hier der alles "eng" sieht. Ich wetter doch selbst oft genug gegen die Engstirnigkeit einiger hier, wenn sie mal wieder übertreiben.  Aber wie ich das schon mit dem Beispiel: Airbag - verdeutlichen wollte, es ist ein Punkt den ich nicht verstehe und weshalb ich die Finger weg lassen würde. Man muss es nicht haben, aber es ist sehr Sinnvoll und gängig. Mag ja sein das der Rest des Netzteiles sehr gut ist, aber ein Auto ohne Reifen würde ich auch nicht fahren, da kann das Auto an sich noch so toll und perfekt sein.


----------



## Erzbaron (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Warum verbissen?

Ein Dacia erfüllt auch irgendwelche EuroNCP Chrashtestnormen und es sind grundsätzlich gute Autos, aber zur "Oberliga" zählen die definitiv nicht ... das kannst du so auf Netzteile auch übertragen, wenn jetzt zum Beispiel jemand UNBEDINGT ein 450W Gold Netzteil haben will das billig ist dann ist das SF Golden Green ok ...

Wenn aber Qualität usw. wichtiger als 5€ Preisersparnis ist dann ist das Golden Green keine gute Wahl ... 

Ich freue mich immer wenn Hersteller neue Serien auf den Markt werfen, so zum Beispiel die Scythe Power Kingdom und Gouriki3 ... bei denen ihr mir ja auch noch nicht glauben wollt das die interessant sind  ... aber zum Gouriki3 wirds in nächster Zeit was von mir geben inkl. Chromatestlauf ... wahrscheinlich nicht im gewohnten Umfeld präsentiert ... aber bei Zeiten gibts weitere Infos


----------



## Kaktus (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Scythe wird demnächst auch mit einer 80+ Gold Reihe kommen, dem Scythe Power Kingdom. Interessant dürfte da der Lüfter werden welcher aus der KamaFLEX Reihe kommt und max 1050-1460 U/min macht (je nach Leistungsklasse). Die biten alle: OTP, UVP, SCP, OPP, OVP und OCP. Bin mal gespannt wie die sich schlagen werden. Zumindest sind da mal die 4+4 PIN Stecker 60 cm lang. 
Allerdigns fangen die erst bei 600W an.


----------



## Erzbaron (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

*hust* ich sag nur Coolermaster Silent Pro Gold sind (soweit ichs gesehen hab) baugleich bzw. nur wenig anders 

>>> Enhance, genau wie die Gouriki3 ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Enhance ist auch sehr gut, würde ich jedem Super Flower vorziehen.


----------



## Erzbaron (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Enhance baut auch weniger gute Modelle ... alerdings das Power Kingdom wie das Gouriki3 machen einen sehr soliden Eindruck und auch der Scythe KamaFLEX Lüfter ist interessant

Aber wie schon erwähnt, das Gouriki3 sollte morgen bei mir eintrudeln und ich werds Montag mit zu Listan nehmen ...


----------



## Luke Skywalker (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also mein System sieht so aus:

-Phenom 2 X4 965 BE
-MSI 560 GTX-TI
-Mainboard: MSI 870 A Fuzion
-2 Festplatten

Sind 600W dann übertrieben ?
Ich möchte später eventuell noch eine SSD dazukaufen und meine 450 GTS als PhysX Beschleuniger nutzen.


----------



## Gast1111 (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

600W sind nicht übertrieben du hast eben eher Reserven


----------



## PIXI (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hallo in die runde,

habe die letzten tage viel um die ohren gehabt und konnte hier nicht mehr mitlesen.
was ich gern wissen würde ist ob der herr strahleman den test des aurum's schon abgeschlossen
hat?
wenn nicht werde ich denke blind das 600w model nehmen...
kuze frage noch nebenbei, besitze einen i7 920 und momentan noch eine gtx260 diese wird aber 
zeitig durch eine 470, 480 oder 570 ersetzt.
sollte ich doch das 500w model vorziehen? am liebsten wäre mir ein 550w aber das gibt es leider
nicht.


gruß PIX


----------



## Erzbaron (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn du eine GTS450 als Physx Beschleuniger nutzen willst dann kannst du durchaus ein 600W Modell nehmen  über Sinn und Unsinn spreche ich jetzt mal nicht 

edit: Simon hat den Test leider noch nicht online, aber das Aurum kannste bedenkenlos kaufen ... und das 500W Modell reicht völlig aus für deinen Rechner


----------



## PIXI (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

nein nix da mit zusatzkarte dafür hat mein gene II kein platz

ne jetzt im ernst, das 500w hat "nur" zwei rails und das 600w vier und somit mehr ampere
aber wenn du mir zum 500w ratest dann wird es hat das...

mein system nimmt im idle etwa 120w und beim spielen ca. 350w furmark und prime 95 habe ich nicht
getestet.


gruß PIX


----------



## Erzbaron (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das mit der GTS450 war an "Gandalf der Weiße" gerichtet 

Für deinen geposteten Rechner reicht das 500er wirklich dicke aus  die 2 Rails mehr würden dir auch nix bringen zumal du ja eh kein SLI oder Physx per Extrakarte fahren kannst


----------



## PIXI (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

^^auch mit einer 480?

noch mehr hintergrund info: oc wird nicht betrieben, wenn dann nur was mit dem standard vcore so möglich ist, 
die 470, 480 oder 570 wird dann eher undervoltet und mit standard setup betrieben.

gruß PIX


----------



## Erzbaron (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

auch ne 580er ist mit dem Aurum 500W locker drin 

Deine gemessenen 350W sind ja primärseitig, heisst noch inkl. der Ineffizienz des Netzteils ... und die Nennleistung ist das was sekundärseitig "rauskommt" ... dat passt


----------



## poiu (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

bei dem Aufpreis kannst ja auch das Aurum 600W nehmen, bei einer GTX 580 ist das kein Problem!


----------



## PIXI (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

^^genau deswegen zerbreche ich mir auch den kopf
aber ich möchte natürlich noch im effizienzbereich vom nt liegen...


----------



## Luke Skywalker (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Wenn du eine GTS450 als Physx Beschleuniger nutzen willst dann kannst du durchaus ein 600W Modell nehmen  über Sinn und Unsinn spreche ich jetzt mal nicht


 

Ich hab gedacht, wenn ich die 450 schon mal hab dann kann ich sie auch gleich einbauen, auch wenn es nur Spielerrei ist

Ich denke ich werde dann eher zu einem Modell mit 600w greifen.
Kann mir jemand ein Netzteil mit Überhitzungssschutz empfehlen ? Sollte so um die 100 € kosten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da gibts die üblichen Verdächtigen, die eigentlich immer empfohlen werden.
Wenn du die 100€ ausnutzen willst, dann das BeQuiet.
be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ansonsten das Antec.
Antec TruePower New TP-650, 650W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Moin moin Ladies! 
Ich hätte mal gern ein Statement von euch zum dem "Schmuckstück" hier: SilverStone Decathlon DA650, 650W ATX 2.2
Warum empfehlenswert und warum eher nicht.
System wäre das gleiche wie bei mir, nur mit nem i7 und Sie möchte sich SLI als Option offen halten.
Nen bissel sehr knapp, oder?


----------



## Strahleman (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@PIXI: Der Test ist fertig und wir heute gegengelesen. Wenn du dich noch zwei Tage gedulden kannst, wirst du ihn wohl auch vor einem Blindkauf lesen können  Ich kann das Netzteil aber nur empfehlen. Es besitzt eine solide Technik und ist wirklich nen Schnäppchen bei den Spezifikationen.

@Gandalf: da ich gerade in einer ultra spannenden Vorlesung hocke (... not) nur drei schnelle Vorschläge: FSP Aurum, be quiet! Straight Power, Cougar GX G600. Bestimmt füllt Erzbaron die Liste noch auf, der hat sowieso nie was zu tun


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kaki, für ein SLI Verbund mit zwei GTX580 würd ich dir schon 800Watt empfehlen aber das Silverstone ist ein recht gutes NT aber für das was deine Freundin damit vorhat sind 650Watt zu wenig!!!!!!! Das wäre noch im Preisrahmen: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Super-Flower SF800P14XE Golden Green 80plus gold Modular. Sonst halt auch noch das CougarGX800 Watt aber dann wirds halt gleich richtig teuer. Oder alternartiv noch das Antec hier, bevor mich Erbaron lüncht. Antec High Current Gamer HCG-750 ab 105.41 € | heise online-Preisvergleich


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Oki, das dachte ich mir schon. Schätze das SilverStone soll auch nur zum Übergang sein, da sie nun ihr 7 Jahre altes NT in Rente geschickt hat. In dem Fall wiederum mit nur einer 580 ein wenig oversized wie ich finde. Hatte mich sehr schockiert solch ein leistungsstarkes System mit so einem antiken Stück und einigen Adapter anzuschmeißen. 
Werde die Empfehlungen weitergeben.
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Aks-ty (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gibt für SLI mehrere empfehlenswerte Netzteile kommt darauf an was sie investieren will.....


----------



## Fragile Heart (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na dann oute ich mich mal, denn ich bin dann wohl die kleine Dumme.  Aber Kaki hat da auch was falsch verstanden. 

Also, das 650W Netzteil soll einfach mein aktuelles Netzteil ablösen, dass ja inzwischen 7 Jahre Dienst hinter sich hat. Irgendwan 2012 wollte ich mir dann ein fast komplett neues System zusammenstellen und da spiele ich halt mit den Gedanken ein Multi GPU System zu nehmen. Jetzt hatte mir Kaki aber gestern schon geraten nicht direkt ein Netzteil für ein mögliches SLi System zu kaufen, weshalb ich mich entschieden habe halt nur mein aktuelles zu ersetzen. 

Bevor hier einer jammert, das ist ja dann auch kein raus geworfenes Geld, das mein jetziger i7 dann halt zum Server bzw. Controllrechner für die Fräse werden soll. 

Alle Klarheiten beseitigt?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Schätze das SilverStone soll auch nur zum Übergang sein


Letztendlich lag ich mit meiner Vermutung aber dennoch richtig! 
Denke trotzdem, dass es übergangsweise auch ein günstigeres um die 550W getan hätte...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Als dann kannst du das Silverstone auf jedenfalls nehmen, gibt aber auch noch super alternativen dazu, Antec, Corsair, be quiet..... Ist halt die Frage was die wichtig ist, also Kabel Management, der Preis, das Aussehen. Poste mal genauer was du dir vorstellst.


----------



## Fragile Heart (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Denke trotzdem, dass es übergangsweise auch ein günstigeres um die 550W getan hätte...


Bestimmt hätte es auch gereicht, aber da bin ich halt auf Nummer sicher gegangen und habe die gleiche Leistung wie mein aktuelles gekauft. 

Edit:


hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage was die wichtig ist, also Kabel Management, der Preis, das Aussehen. Poste mal genauer was du dir vorstellst.


Also Aussehen ist mir komplett egal, ist im Gehäuse sieht also eh nie einer ... und wer will schon zu mir in den Keller kommen.  ... Wichtig war mir das Kabel Managment, da ich bei meinen aktuellen viele Kabel im Gehäuse habe die ich nie brauchen werde.


----------



## Aks-ty (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Fragile Heart

Ich würde dir ganz klar die Cougar GX Serie empfehlen


----------



## Fragile Heart (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Darf ich auch erfahren, was die Cougar GX Serie so empfehlenswert macht? Bin ja nicht neugierig, will nur alles wissen.


----------



## Aks-ty (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Serie hat ein sehr Gutes und vestsitzendes Kabelmanagment, 93% effizienz,ausschließlich 105°C Kondensatoren.
Dazu kommen 4 12Volt leitungen mit mindestens 22 Ampere (beim 800Watt).
Die 12 Volt schienen sind gut aufgeteilt 2 ausschließlich für Grafikkarten,1 für Mobo und Laufwerke,1 für die CPU.
Das Netzteil bietet dank der verwendeten aufteilung hervorragende eigenschaften für OC


----------



## Fragile Heart (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ah, danke dir!


----------



## Aks-ty (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kein Problem dafür bin ich ja hier


----------



## Fragile Heart (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sagt mal, was muss ich mir eigentlich genau unter



> Operation ohne Last (NLP/NLO)



vorstellen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Moin moin Ladies!
> Ich hätte mal gern ein Statement von euch zum dem "Schmuckstück" hier: SilverStone Decathlon DA650, 650W ATX 2.2
> Warum empfehlenswert und warum eher nicht.



Wenn ich nicht irre, wird das von Seventeam hergestellt und die bauen nicht gerade hochwertige Netzteile.
Für einen normalen Rechner sollte das reichen, High End Hardware würde ich damit aber nicht antreiben.


----------



## poiu (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Silverstone Decathlon DA650: A modular alternative - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News


----------



## Schnitzel (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jungs, ich brauche mal euren fachlichen Rat.
Reicht ein Cougar A450 (420W auf der 12V Schiene) für einen X1090T bzw einen 2300 und eine HD6970 bzw GTX570 dauerhaft aus?
Laut CB ziehen die Karten mit einem i7 965 Extreme Edition@3,87 Ghz (Der für sich gesehen mehr als die beiden genannten CPU's verbrauchen dürfte, geschweige den die Plattform die logischerweise aus einem X58-Brett besteht)  403 bzw 404 W aus der Steckdose.
Bei 85% Wirkungsgrad ( dürfte in etwa hin hauen) wären das also rund 340W (Eher weniger wegen der vorgenannten Gründe) unter Volllast die das NT bringen muss was wiederum 80% der maximalen Leistung wären.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, das Cougar sollte problemlos reichen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber nicht übertakten. Ich hatte ein Dark Power P7 und das hatte glaube ich 427Watt auf der 12V Schien und wenn ich CPU und GPU übertakten hab, hat sich Crysis Wars nach ca. 30 Minuten verabschiedet aber ohne Übertaktung sollte es auf jedenfalls reichen so wie quanti geschrieben hat.


----------



## Schnitzel (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Habt ihr noch einen ultimativen Tip in der 550/600W Silber/Gold Klasse?
Müsste in dem Fall wieder einen SB Quad/AMD hexa und eine GTX580 versorgen.
Was mir da so ins Auge springt wäre eigentlich nur das  be quiet! Straight Power E8 600W ATX 2.3 (E8-600W/BN157) | Geizhals.at Deutschland .
Ist kaum teurer als das 550er.
Die Superflower liegen zwar preislich ein gutes Stück drunter, sind aber kaum verfügbar.
Außerdem ist mir die Firma seit dem Auftritt von Mr. Superblume zuwider.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die neuen Staight Power sind wirklich gut gelungen da gibts fast nichts zu maulen. Die Golden Green werden wie blöd gekauft da es ein Gold NT ist und dazu noch finanzierbar, da macht es so attraktiv. Das CougarGX 600 Watt ist noch eins der besten, war so ziemlich über all im Internet Testsieger in seiner Watt Klasse.  Cougar GX G600 600W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

BeQuiet Dark Power ist auch OK, hab ja selbst eins.
Enermax ist sehr teuer, muss man abwiegen.
Oder Seasonic, die X Serie in 560 Watt.


----------



## Schnitzel (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

~ 118€ für das Seasonic oder das Cougar sind schon ne Menge Holz, ich glaube nicht das viele bereit sind das zu zahlen.
Und bei Enermax müsste es schon das pro87+600 sein, da sind wir schon bei 124€.
Dann wirds wohl das BQ.

Was ist eigentlich mit den großen Brüdern vom SE400?
Die sollten eigentlich kurze Zeit nach dem Lesertest vom 400er auf den Markt kommen und sind auch auf der Webseite gelistet.
Gesehen hab ich noch keins.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Von Cougar gibts das S 550, das ist Silber zertifiziert 
Cougar S 550, 550W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Und das SX 700.
Cougar SX S700 700W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jo die sind nicht schlecht aber ich stehe auf dem Standpunkt wenn man sich jetzt ein neues NT kauft dann sollte/muss es ein Gold Netzteil sein, alles andere finde ich nicht mehr Zeitgemäß. @quanti das SX was du vorschlägst kostet genauso viel wie das GX600 Watt das er nicht wollte und das hat Gold nicht nur Silber.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab nur nach Silber Zertifizierung geguckt, weder nach dem Preis, noch nach der Leistung. Das SE400 ist nicht schlecht, aber irgendwie zu teuer.
Wenn ein Top Netzteil, dann muss man eben Geld bezahlen, hilft ja nichts, dann eben Cougar GX, BeQuiet Dark Power, Enermax 87+ oder Seasonic X.


----------



## Schnitzel (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das S550 ist schon seit 1,5 Jahren auf dem Markt und das SX700 ist zu groß und damit zu teuer.
Edit:
Ich finde Gold nicht unbedingt nötig, die drei Prozent machen den Kohl auch nicht fett.
Viel wichtig wäre das die ganzen Knallerbsen mal vom Markt verschwinden würden.

Außerdem hat es sich noch nie gelohnt immer das beste haben zu wollen.
Es kommt aber immer auf das Gesamtbudget an.
Wenn 600€ zur Verfügung stehen werden wohl die wenigsten über 100 davon für ein NT ausgeben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann bleib bei BeQuiet.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Oder hol dir das Golden Green ist nicht überall vergriffen! Egal was jetzt manche über die Super Blume denken mögen die Serie ist in Ordnung und im Netzt sind jetzt auch keine Negativen Berichte bekannt, da es doch jetzt schon ne Weile auf dem Markt ist. Bei Mindfactory ist gerade noch ein auf Lager: Netzteil 600W Super Flower Golden Green 80+ Gold Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware,


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Wenn 600€ zur Verfügung stehen werden wohl die wenigsten über 100 davon für ein NT ausgeben.


 
Das ist richtig, aber dann muss es auch kein Gold oder Silber sein, die meisten merken den Unterschied eh nicht in der Stromrechnung, ist nur ein Status Symbol, liest sich halt schön.
Greif doch zum Antec High Current Gamer und gut, oder zum Antec True Power New.


----------



## Schnitzel (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Greif doch zum Antec High Current Gamer und gut, oder zum Antec True Power New.



Die liegen mit 600 W aber auch schon knapp unter 80 bzw über 90€ für ein Bronze.
Da kann ich auch zm BQ greifen, die 10€ Aufpreis las ich ja durchaus gelten.
Dann wirds wohl das BQ.

Die High Current Gamer sehen aber in den schwächeren Versionen als Alternative für die Cougars in den kleinen Systemen interesant aus.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Keiner will ne Super Blume haben, ich mein ich würds mir auch nicht unbedingt holen aber es ist echt kein Crab dax wollte ich nur noch mal klar stellen. Sag mal @Schnitzel, den Avatar ist doch Capten Futer oder? Man als Kind hab ich die Serie verschlungen lief immer au ZDF weiß ich noch aber ewig her. Muss so ende der 70'er oder Anfang der 80'er gewesen sein.


----------



## Systemcrash (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da hat quanti nicht ganz unrecht, selbst Bronze ist eigentlich ausreichend, wenn die Gesamtquali des NTs stimmt.

Die von ihm genannten Antec sind nahe an Silver, auch wenn sie nur das Bronze-Siegel haben.

Ansonsten wär das Scythe Gouriki 3 600W eine Alternative


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Die liegen mit 600 W aber auch schon knapp unter 80 bzw über 90€ für ein Bronze.
> Da kann ich auch zm BQ greifen, die 10€ Aufpreis las ich ja durchaus gelten.
> Dann wirds wohl das BQ.


 
Und 600 Watt nochmal wieso?



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Keiner will ne Super Blume haben, ich mein ich würds mir auch nicht unbedingt holen aber es ist echt kein Crab dax wollte ich nur noch mal klar stellen.


 
Die sind schon kein Crap, aber ich kann die nicht empfehlen, nicht nach der Nummer, die hier mit dem SF Staff abgelaufen ist.
Dann soll Super Flower ein Herstellerunterforum hier aufmachen und Stellung zur Technik beziehen und Modelle an Tester verteilen, dann können wir wieder ein vernüftiges Gespräch führen, solange das nicht der Fall ist, sind die für mich ein rotes Tuch.



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Ansonsten wär das Scythe Gouriki 3 600W eine Alternative



Immerhin ganz brauchbare Enhance Technik, aber die müssen sich erst noch bewähren.
Würde es begrüßen, wenn ein paar User hier die Möglichkeit bekommen würden, die Netzteile zu testen und Reviews anzufertigen.


----------



## Schnitzel (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ne, Superblume ist erstmal durchgefallen. Der hat sich durch sein auftreten selber disqualifiziert..
Außerdem brauch ich für den Zusammenstellungsthread eins das gut verfügbar ist.

Ja, ist der Catain.
Ich habs auch früher verschlungen.
Wenn du alte Gefühle aufleben lassen willst geh man auf YT und gib Captain Future ein. 
Viel Spaß.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jop, Captain Future kann man als DVD Box kaufen, ist für Fans eh ein muss.

Ach so, du sammelst Sachen für die Aktualisierung deines Empfehlung Threads?
(kann man schon reingucken, oder baust du noch?)


----------



## Schnitzel (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Und 600 Watt nochmal wieso?


Eigentlich das 550er mit 480W auf der 12V Schiene.
Aber das BQ als 600er ist nur 2€ teurer und hat mit 576W halt ne Menge Reserven.

Edit: Ich bau noch.
Aber die links in den Spoilern sind bis 800€ eigentlich final.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Eigentlich das 550er mit 480W auf der 12V Schiene.
> Aber das BQ als 600er ist nur 2€ teurer und hat mit 576W halt ne Menge Reserven.



Jo, die paar Euro machen den Kohl nicht fett, würde ich auch drauflegen.



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Edit: Ich bau noch.
> Aber die links in den Spoilern sind bis 800€ eigentlich final.



Alles klar, ich guck dann später mal rein (jetzt sehe ich kaum noch was ).


----------



## poiu (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

sieh dir dann auch mal die Aurum an 

aurum in Netzteile & USV/Netzteile | Geizhals.at Deutschland

FSP Aurum AU-600 Netzteil im Test - Seite 1 | Review | Technic3D

die aktuellen haben aber noch kein KM, die BQ! E7 Golden sind ja Aurum Basis gibt es aber bei uns noch net
http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7636

was gibt es denn da noch puh,
Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 600W ATX 2.3 (RS-600-80GA-D3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
NZXT HALE90 550W, ATX 2.2 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Systemcrash (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sind die HALE90 nicht umgelabelte SF?


----------



## Schnitzel (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die FSP hatte ich auch gesehen, nur ist da die breite Verfügbarkeit nicht gegeben.
aurum in Netzteile & USV/Netzteile | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Und die beiden anderen sind sicher gut für eine individuelle Zusammenstellung aber einfach zu teuer für eine globale Empfehlung.
Ich bin für die beiden größeren Grundsysteme jetzt doch auf Bronze und damit auf die Antecs umgestiegen.
Ich werde aber ein Paar hochwertige NT's als weiterführende Empfehlung einbauen.


----------



## seltsam (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kurze Frage wieder^^

Kann man netzteile problemlos verkehrt herum in den PC tun? Also ich hab das Gehäuse ,da kommt das Netzteil unten rein.
Aber würde ich das richtig rum rein tun,dann würde der Lüfter direkt vor eine Wand blasen ohne Abstand.
Würde ich den Lüfter nach oben zeigen lassen ,wäre das ja theoretisch kopfüber eingebaut. Schadet das dem Netzteil und der Garantie?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist völlig egal, wie rum du das Netzteil einbaust.
Baust du es so ein, dass der Lüfter am Boden ist, saugt es die Luft von außen an, baust du es anders rum ein, saugt es die Luft im Case an.


----------



## Philipus II (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Abgesehen von ein paar Ausnahmen ist das kein Problem. Ungeeignet für verdrehte Montage sind z.B. Seasonic X400, X460.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das sind die Fanless, die sind auf den perfekten Airflow angewiesen, wenn der nicht gegeben ist, funktionieren sie nicht und brennen weg.


----------



## soulpain (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kaum, Seasonic hat OTP. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist dann doch ziemlich gering. Aber machen würde ich es auch nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Lass mich doch mal ein Seasonic brennen sehen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@quanti kauf dir ein Seasonic und baue es bei dir ein! Bei deinem Hardware Glück brennt es dir sowieso ab!


----------



## seltsam (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das netzteil ist ein Cougar GX G600
will nur auf nummer sicher gehen


----------



## Shi (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Sind die HALE90 nicht umgelabelte SF?


 
Sind sie.


----------



## Sibig (26. März 2011)

Hi,

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem Thermaltake Thoughpower XT gemacht ? Hab in einem Test viel positives gelesen und dachte mir dann wieso das hier nie als Kaufemphelung empholen wird .


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich glaub die älteren wurden von Channel Well gebaut und damit sind die nicht so dolle! Quelle: quantenslipstream!


----------



## Systemcrash (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die HALE90 sind deutlich teurer als die SF, bieten aber 5 Jahre Garantie

Die XT sind immer noch von CWT. Kein Überflieger, aber durchaus nicht schlecht, so ähnlich wie die Chieftec Nitro.

Ich finde die Thermaltake Toughpower eigentlich viel zu teuer für die verbaute Technik


----------



## Sibig (26. März 2011)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten 
Dann werde ich mir mal den Antec True Power ansehen


----------



## Systemcrash (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gute Wahl, wer nicht unbedingt ein GOld-NT will liegt mit Antecs TPN und HCG nie verkehrt


----------



## Philipus II (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jo, das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis stimmt.


----------



## Systemcrash (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei Home | Technic3D gibts einen Test verschiedener Antecs, das TPN 550 und HCG 520 liegen eigentlich auf Silber-Niveau


----------



## soulpain (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei 230V....


----------



## Erzbaron (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ein 80plus Bronze NT bei 230V den Silber Level erreicht ist jetzt nicht soooo unüblich ...

anbei übrigens ein paar frische Fotos eines frischen Samples ... na wer kanns erraten?


----------



## Falco (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hi ich habe ein Corsair HX520 Watt NT! habe grad ma mit Prime95 die CPU voll ausgelastet und die Graka mit dem PCGH VGA Tool auf 100% gebracht und siehe da max verbrauch ,,608.7Watt''!!! Ich dachte erst jetzt raucht glei mein NT ab, aber nö ahbe es mal 15 minuten durchlaufen lassen und es ist nigs passiert.
Eigentlich krass oder? das das kleine NT so viel aushält?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nö nicht wirklich, ist eigentlich fast Standard das gute Marken NT's eine erhebliche Überlasst packen! Frag mal @Erzbaron was der damals mit seinem Cougar A450 so angestellt hat!


----------



## b0s (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und warum Überlast?

608 W Leistung Primärseitig sind bei ca. 82% Effizienz auch "nur" knapp 500 W Leistung Sekundärseitig, also das was deine Komponenten ziehn. Und 500 Watt sind weniger als 520, ergo sowieso alles im grünen Bereich! 

Nominell dürfte dein 520 W NT rund 630 W aus der Steckdose ziehen und wäre gerade erst bei 100% Auslastung. Real gesehen kommt es dann antürlich auf die Auslastung und Dimensionierung der entsprechenden (12V-)Schienen an...


----------



## Strahleman (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> ... na wer kanns erraten?


Könnte was von Scythe sein


----------



## Systemcrash (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mich interessieren auch nur die 230V 

@Erzbaron:

Irgendwas von Enhance, wenn ich mir so die Kühlrippen anschaue 

@Falco

Dein HX 520 hat solide Seasonic-Technik, der steckt selbst über 520W sekundärseitig noch einiges weg.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Simon

Scythe ist schon gut 

@ Systemchrash

made by Enhance stimmt auch ^^ 

@ Hulkhardy

es war ein SE400 

@ Falco

Wie die Jungs schon geschrieben haben, du hast noch nichtmal die 100% Nennleistung erreicht


----------



## Systemcrash (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Tja, was könnte das sein? Cooler Master, Tagan, Scythe, Sharkoon, Silverstone, , NothQ, Akasa, Nesteq, Zalman

Sind zumindest die, die gerne mal -wenn auch nicht ausschließlich- Enhance verbauen. Leider zeigst du uns nicht den Lüfter 


Mal was ganz anderes, stehen hier iregndwo auch die Lepa auf einer Reviewliste?


----------



## Erzbaron (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

guck doch was ich an Simon geschrieben hab 

Lepa hab ich noch nicht auf meiner Reviewliste ... allerdings bekomm ich demnächst ein bisschen was von Enermax ... 

und noch eine offizielle Info meinerseits, es wird hier im Forum ab sofort keine Artikel mehr von mir geben ... ihr müsst also bald auf einen Link klicken ... ich hoffe das überfordert niemanden


----------



## Systemcrash (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist es jetzt von Scythe oder Enhance  

OK, ist ein Power Kingdom, lieg ich richtig?

Bekommste was von Enermax das unter 500W ist?

Was ist ein Link?


----------



## Falco (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Cool na da geht ja noch was! XD


----------



## Strahleman (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hm, wenn von Scythe, dann wohl eher was aktuelles  Wird das denn dann ein Link auf eine eigene Seite oder auf eine, wo du hingekauft wurdest? 

@Systemchrash: Scythe kauft z.T. von Enhance ein.


----------



## Systemcrash (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Strahlemann, ich weiß 

Aber Erzbarons "Scythe ist schon gut" ließ Raum für Spekulatius


----------



## Erzbaron (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es ist ein unter dem Label von Scythe vertriebenes Modell, produziert von Enhance und nein es ist kein 
Power Kingdom (das bekomm ich erst die Tage ^^)

@ Simon

ich wurde "gekauft"  aber nicht von irgendeiner kleinen Hinterlandseite sondern schon von einer größeren ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> ich wurde "gekauft"  aber nicht von irgendeiner kleinen Hinterlandseite sondern schon von einer größeren ^^


 
Du hast dich bestechen lassen? 
Stimmte der Preis denn wenigstens?
(Wie viele Netzteile bekommst du? )


----------



## Erzbaron (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

mit 4 Buchstaben ... hmm ... noe ^^

Ich arbeite ab sofort bei PC Masters ...


----------



## poiu (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab ja noch nicht zugestimmt das unser gemeinsames Projekt dort Online geht, Hannes spricht ja von seinen zukünftigen Tests 

irgendwie hab ich da ja auch noch was zu sagen, bin ja für ein Großteil der Sample verantwortlich, somit kann der Hannes das nicht einfach  entscheiden  



> (@ Piou, viel Spass beim buckeln der Netzteile im Zug morgen früh )



haha sehr lustig Erbaron 

was für ein Bilder Rätsel Oo

@systemcrash 

bei der seite ist das so ähnlich wie bei PC Max

Scythe Andy Samurai Master Heatpipe-Khler - Review Hartware.net

Impressum


----------



## ph1driver (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> BTW, ihr Helden habt mein Bilderratespiel noch nicht gelöst ... tz ... schwache Leistung ^^



Scythe Gouriki 3?


----------



## poiu (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja das ist das Gurke 3, das Kingdom müsste anders aussehen


----------



## Erzbaron (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Piou

Für einen Großteil?  da müssen wir aber nochmal nachzählen  Außerdem, du ärgerst mich, ich ärger dich zurück  

@ Ph1driver

 richtig, das sit ein Gouriki3 Plug-In mit 500W Nennleistung ... mal schauen wie es sich Montag an der Chroma schlägt

@ Hulkhardy

Ich geh ja nicht weg, dafür bin ich mitlerweile schon viel zu lange in der Community bei PCG und PCGH ... aber das Angebot war gut und so erreiche ich ein wesentlich größeres Publikum ...


----------



## ph1driver (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und die richtige Antwort von einem der eine Superblume im PC hat. Der Test interessiert mich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Größer als PCGH mit ihrem Printmedium? Das wage ich doch zu bezweifeln! Ich befürchte nur das du dann viel zu wenig Zeit hast, Post, Selbständig, PC Masters.......dein Katzen.....und dann noch die PCGH?? Ich glaub das würde nur gehen wenn du dich Klonen lässt!


----------



## poiu (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

 wo bzw womit habe ich dich denn geärgert Oo

aber okay : heißt das jetzt du arbeitest für Scythe 



> Für einen Großteil?  da müssen wir aber nochmal nachzählen



ach ja stimmt, da du von Antec & Scythe jeweils ein halbes duzend NTs bekommen hast stimmt das dann zahlenmäßig vielleicht nicht mehr


----------



## Erzbaron (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

 das war ein Scherz meinerseits Thomas ^^

Du hast mehr Hersteller kontaktiert und ich habe von wenigen Herstellern mehr bekommen  genauso arbeite ich im Vertrieb auch ... meine Kollegen kloppen Termine um bei 10 Terminen 7 Abschlüsse zu machen während ich gemütlich 5 Termine mache und 10 Abschlüsse mitbringe  Aber komm, daran müssen wir uns doch nicht vergleichen ... wir beide haben das Projekt als Teamprojekt geplant und bisher doch auch sehr gut gearbeitet ... alles cool mein Freund


----------



## poiu (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

war auch nur ein Scherz, aber wenn du mich pi sackst dann picke ich zurück  

ich freue mich echt auf morgen, hoffentlich spinnt die DB nicht wieder,  die sind ja so zuverlässig 

nebenbei hab ich vorhin das Video zum CM Gold 800W erstellt, zeige ich dir dann morgen wäre dann mein Vorschlag für alle NTs (man wird das nee Arbeit)


----------



## jack1991 (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hallo alle zusammen^^

habe mal eine farge im punkto netzteil...

reicht ein 750Watt NT von Corsair für:
-Asus Maximus 2 Formula
-Q9650 ( wird später übertaktet)
-GTX 480 SLI
-10 Gehäuselüfter
-1 HD und 1 LW
-Pumpe für Wakü, lüftersteuerung, LED´s

mfg 
jack


----------



## Erzbaron (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab für die meisten Modelle schon das Fotoshooting gemacht ... auch das war kräftig Arbeit  müssen wir halt mal durch ^^

Ich freu mich auch auf morgen  tagsüber arbeiten und Abends Hamburg unsicher machen


----------



## schlappe89 (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kann mir jemand ein leises Netzteil für meinen PC empfehlen?

Athlon XP 3000+ (eventuell noch OC)
Asus A7N8X Deluxe
1 gig Ram
Geforce 4200 Grafikkarte oder ähnliches (geplant)
eine Festplatte

Muss nicht umbedingt neu sein, könnte mich auch auf ebay umschauen.

Danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann such nach einem gebrauchten Enermax oder so.


----------



## Shi (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



jack1991 schrieb:


> halla alla zusammen^^
> 
> habe mal eine farge im punkto netzteil...
> 
> ...


 
Müsste reichen 


Wie schön dass selbst das kleinste Xilence XQ echt sauteuer ist 
Xilence XQ Series 350W ATX 2.3 (SBS-XP350.XQ) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Habs gerade in den Nachrichten gehört, am Montag 24 Stunden Streik der Lockführer, poiu und Erzbaron was heißt das jetzt für euch???


----------



## schlappe89 (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann such nach einem gebrauchten Enermax oder so.


 
Wäre auch ein BeQuiet P6 zu empfehlen? Die haben Kabelmanagement.
Welches Enermax Netzteil wäre denn zu empfehlen?


----------



## poiu (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

sind nur die Privaten die streiken 

ich bin morgen da und wenn es sein muss per pedes 


Spoiler



aber eins muss ich sagen langsam geht mir diese Privatisierte zerstückelte ScheiB Bahn auf die nerven, das ist der dritte Streik innerhalb eines halben Jahres  und jedes mal hatte ich immer Panik ob ich auch ankomme

wobei eigentlich gibt es da keine große Unterschiede ob die Bahn streikt, die sonne scheint oder es schneit:

 die Bahn kommt (zu spät) oder gar nicht


----------



## Systemcrash (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Von gebrauchten NTs halte ich eher wenig; NTs altern nun mal merklich.

Hol dir ein brauchbares Neues, z.B.:

Cougar A300 300W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## poiu (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja das a300 ist für denn preis sehr git


----------



## schlappe89 (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab gehört der Sockel A stellt besondere Ansprüche an die -5V Schiene.
Klappt das mit aktuellen Netzteilen?


----------



## poiu (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

nicht alle haben das Problem, du kannst einfach mal mit einem ATX 2 NT mal testen, wen zur hand

sonst gibt es da kaum noch neue ATX 1.3 NT´s, dann müsstest du alternatv ein gebrauchtes kaufen


----------



## Systemcrash (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Meine aktuellen NTs haben keine -5V-Schiene mehr

Meine alten NTs leisten zwischen 0,3-0,5A auf der -5V

Ich hab hier ein Sockel-A-System mit einem 2100+ und eine 4200 Ti, werde mal sehen ob er was macht mit einem aktuellen NT

Ich will dir den Spaß nicht verderben, aber selbst mit OC, das ohnehin kaum möglich ist bei diesem CPU, schnell wird das Teil nach heutigen Maßstäben nicht

Ein 760G-Board für 45€ + einem kleinen Dual-Core für 45€ + 2GB DDR3-RAM für 20€ wird dein System in fast allen Bereichen locker schlagen


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört der Sockel A stellt besondere Ansprüche an die -5V Schiene.
> Klappt das mit aktuellen Netzteilen?


 
Schwer zu sagen, daher eben ein gebrauchtes kaufen, musst halt gucken, dass es trotzdem noch brauchbar ist.


----------



## hirschi-94 (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich habe mal ein So. 462 Sys mit einem Antec Quadttro(auch ohne -5V Schiene) laufen lassen, ging ohne Probleme.


----------



## Systemcrash (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So, hab grad ein Scythe Stronger 500W (ohne -5V) angeschlossen und 3DMark2001 gestartet. Sieht alles ganz normal aus.

Hol dir meinen Tipp bei einem Händler deines Vertrauens und probiers


----------



## Erzbaron (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Habs gerade in den Nachrichten gehört, am Montag 24 Stunden Streik der Lockführer, poiu und Erzbaron was heißt das jetzt für euch???


 
Also für mich persönlich nix da mein Autowägelchen vollgetankt und beladen im Carport steht  für Piou könnte es allerdings etwas stressiger werden ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@poiu, deiner Gesundheit und deiner Figur wäre es eher zuträglich dir ein neues Fahrrad zu kaufen! Bildlich kann ich mir dich schon vorstellen mit einem Rucksack voller Netzteile auf dem Rücken und kräftigst in die Pedale tretend auf der Autobahn!!!! hehehehehehehe............lol


----------



## Klutten (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hier mussten diverse Beiträge entfernt werden, da sie mit Netzteilen nur am Rande zu tun hatten. Wer der Meinung ist hier für eine andere Seite Werbung zu machen und ankündigt Links zu Tests per PN zu verteilen, der wird schnell feststellen, dass das im Forum nicht toleriert wird. 

Taucht hier ein Link zur Eigenwerbung auf, gibt es dafür das "Klappe zu" im Forum. Damit möchte ich keinem Angst machen, doch mussten schon einige andere diese Erfahrung machen.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mein lieber Klutten, ich kenn die Forenregeln sehr gut und mir ist schon klar das ich definitiv keine Werbung machen werde und es auch nicht getan habe ... und wenn ich jemandem einen Link per PM schicken will mache ich das auch ... DAS hat nix mit Werbung zu tun ... (sofern der Empfänger das nicht als Spam meldet )


----------



## Klutten (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich möchte nur vor Schaden warnen, denn mir würde so etwas wirklich fern liegen. In Verpflichtung der PCGH werden die Regeln diesbezüglich aber durchgesetzt. Mit Links per PN wäre ich vorsichtig. Ich hätte es nicht erwähnt, wenn dies nicht schon sehr häufig gemeldet wurde.


----------



## Strahleman (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

"Kämpfen, kämpfen, kämpfen, ..." 

Also bei den ganzen neuen Systemen braucht man eigentlich die -5 Volt und -12-Volt-Leitung gar nicht mehr. Deswegen teste ich die -12 Volt auch schon nicht mehr mit, die wird ja nur noch von der RS232 genutzt. Die -5 Volt sind ja schon rausgefallen, ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass die -12 Volt ab ATX v2.4 rausfallen wird.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Klutten schrieb:


> Ich möchte nur vor Schaden warnen, denn mir würde so etwas wirklich fern liegen. In Verpflichtung der PCGH werden die Regeln diesbezüglich aber durchgesetzt. Mit Links per PN wäre ich vorsichtig. Ich hätte es nicht erwähnt, wenn dies nicht schon sehr häufig gemeldet wurde.


 
Naja, wenn ich Rund PMs mit super Spezialangeboten für Viagra versenden würde ... ok  aber wenn Hulkhardy mir seine E-Mail Adresse schickt (so war es ja mal formuliert) ist das doch regel konform 

Ganz nebenbei würde ich meinen PCGH Account ja auch nicht gefährden wollen ... erzähl mir mal was ich sonst im Büro den ganzen Tag tun sollte?


----------



## Klutten (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Versuch es mal mit arbeiten - auch wenn es Tage (so 5-6 pro Woche) gibt, an denen es wirklich schwer ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> erzähl mir mal was ich sonst im Büro den ganzen Tag tun sollte?



Computer Bild Forum? 

Wann kann denn jetzt mit deinen Reviews gerechnet werden?
Dieses Jahr noch?


----------



## Erzbaron (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Klutten

arbeiten?  das kann ich effektiv erst Nachmittags bzw. Abends (Außendienst halt) ... und davor? ...

@ Quanti

Das große Review von Piou und mir ist bis mitte April online, dazu kommen dann noch ein Test des Gouriki3 sowie ein Test des P9 550W im Vergleich zum E8 580W ... dann kommen Nachtests zum "großen Review" (u.a. Enermax und FSP) sowie noch einige Modelle die ich hier und jetzt noch nicht verrate ... ob PC Masters oder nicht, ich bleibe dem Forum auf jeden Fall erhalten ... dazu bin ich nun echt schon zu lange dabei ...


----------



## Systemcrash (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Strahleman schrieb:


> Also bei den ganzen neuen Systemen braucht man eigentlich die -5 Volt und -12-Volt-Leitung gar nicht mehr.



Bestimmt, sonst hätten die halbwegs neuen NTs ja noch die -5V  . Und die -12V, die bei NTs über 500W bei 0,5A liegt kann auch keine große Bedutung haben.

Aber dem Fragenden gings um ein System das es ab 2001 oder so gab, da waren solche Fragen berechtigt.



Mal was ganz anderes, ich hab schon ewig nix Neues mehr von Maxpoint gehört. Haben die den NT-Markt verlassen?


----------



## Own3r (27. März 2011)

Ich habe das BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P7 750W und folgendes Phänomen:

Nach dem Herunterfahren des PCs liegt weiterhin eine Spannung auf der 12V Leitung. Man merkt diesen vorhandene Spannung an dem "Glimmen" meiner Kaltlichtkathode und das Nachlaufen der Lüfter, welche durch die niedrige Spannung nur "zucken".

Die Spannung habe ich auch gemessen. Sie beträgt 3,2V und fällt langsam ab. 

Ist das normal?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jop, BeQuiet Bug, kann vorkommen, musst das Netzteil austauschen, oder das Mainboard. Manchmal reicht es, wenn es ein anderes Mainboard ist.


----------



## Systemcrash (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hört sich beides nicht gut an. Und auch nicht billig


----------



## soulpain (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Mal was ganz anderes, ich hab schon ewig nix Neues mehr von Maxpoint gehört. Haben die den NT-Markt verlassen?


Maxpoint geht es ziemlich schlecht im Moment. Hier und da kamen Neuankündigungen, wirklich präsent sind sie aber nicht mehr.


----------



## poiu (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja Maxpoint hat anscheinend Probleme mit seinen NT Bands TABAN & SilverPower, auf der CeBIT 2011 wurden die gleichen Neuheiten präsentiert wie 2010.


----------



## Own3r (28. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Jop, BeQuiet Bug, kann vorkommen, musst das Netzteil austauschen, oder das Mainboard. Manchmal reicht es, wenn es ein anderes Mainboard ist.



Ich habe BeQuiet schon mal angeschrieben, allerdings wurde mir versichert, das das Netzteil keinen Defekt hat, sondern dies die Nachlaufsteuerung ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Own3r schrieb:


> Ich habe BeQuiet schon mal angeschrieben, allerdings wurde mir versichert, das das Netzteil keinen Defekt hat, sondern dies die Nachlaufsteuerung ist.


 
Sehr komisch, so eine "Nachlaufsteuerung" hatten meine BeQuiets nie gehabt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab dir aber schon öfter gesagt das deins kaputt war oder ist. Mein Dark Power hatte auch diese Nachlaufsteuerung, steht im übrigen auch im Handbuch vom Netzteil.


----------



## b0s (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jop, meins hat auch eine. Aber laut Handbuch nur auf den extra Lüfteranschlüssen direkt am NT.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. März 2011)

Jap, genau dieser Nachlauf dürfte nur an der Lüftersteuerung des NT's vorhanden seien auf den herkömmlichen 12V Schienen dürfte nach runter fahren des PC's keine Spannung mehr anliegen.



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Die HALE90 sind deutlich teurer als die SF, bieten aber 5 Jahre Garantie
> 
> Die XT sind immer noch von CWT. Kein Überflieger, aber durchaus nicht schlecht, so ähnlich wie die Chieftec Nitro.
> 
> Ich finde die Thermaltake Toughpower eigentlich viel zu teuer für die verbaute Technik


 
 Ich wurd ja auch schon drauf hingewiesen wenn ich Misst geschrieben habe, passiert halt mal. Also im diesen Sinne, Systemcrash das ist Misst was du da geschrieben hast.


----------



## Systemcrash (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@soulpain:

Schade, Tagan hatte schon ab und zu gute Sachen, Silverpower waren meist auch gut für den Preis.


@hulkhardy

Beweise das Gegenteil


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Channel Well Technology, eine chinesische Firma, die Netzteile herstellt, darunter das Thermaltake und das Cobra Nitro, hat die Abkürzung CWT, sollte doch einleuchtend sein, oder?
Zu behaupten, dass CWT die herstellt, aber nicht Channel Well, ist sehr geil. (Quelle quntenslipstream)


----------



## Own3r (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ok, und wie soll ich Bequiet sagen, dass mein Netzteil defekt ist? Die geben den Fehler doch nicht einfach zu und sagen, dass mein Netzteil ok ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hau mal Stefan @be quiet an, der müsste dir helfen können. Er ist zwar ein ziemliches A******** aber intelligent und darum gehts.


----------



## Shi (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Er ist zwar ein ziemliches A******** aber intelligent und darum gehts.


 Das solltest du schleunigst löschen  Außerdem ist er doch nett!


----------



## Systemcrash (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hab ich dich verwirrt, weil ich die (anerkannte) Abkürzung CWT geschrieben habe  ?

Ich doch doch nirgendwo geschrieben, das dein Beitrag falsch war? Ich hab dich sogar unterstützt, indem ich schrieb "Die XT sind immer noch von CWT."

Wenn ich jetzt noch einen virtuellen Keks hätte, würde ich ihn dir geben


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Danke für den Keks, dann will ich nichts gesagt haben. Dachte du wolltest mich verbessern, kam irgend wie so rüber.


----------



## Own3r (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich habe jetzt mal einen Thread im Supportforum eröffnet und hoffe, dass der Supporter dazu Stellung nimmt.


----------



## Systemcrash (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nein, ich kürze einfach gerne ab 

Wenn ich dich verbessert hätte, würde sich das ganz anders lesen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Own3r, Aber Heute und Morgen wahrscheinlich nicht, da ist Stefan mit, @Erzbaron und poiu bei Listan an der Croma ist. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere!


----------



## Erzbaron (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Stefan stellt aber nicht seine Arbeit ein 

BTW, erster Tag ist um und war cool ... morgen gehts weiter


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Lass dir jetzt aber nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen! Gabs irgendwelche Überraschungen oder was besonderes?


----------



## Own3r (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn du schon mal hier postes, kann ich dich ja fragen: Was meinst du zu dem Problem? Ist ja auch kein seltenes Problem, denn siehe HIER.


----------



## Erzbaron (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Own3r

Du hast kein Problem ... dein 750W Netzteil hat nur einen entsprechend dimensionierten Primärkondi der sich langsam entlädt ... dein Netzeil funktioniert tadellos


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber dennoch dürfte das NT nicht weiter Strom liefern auch wenn der Kondensator noch mit Strom geladen ist. War nicht der Fall bei meinem alten Dark Power und auch nicht bei dem jetzigen 800Watt NT was ich jetzt habe.


----------



## Erzbaron (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich erinnere an das Cougar S 550, das lief auch einige Sekunden nach bis der Kondi entladen war ... und bei deinem alten 450W P7 kann auch einfach der Kondi zu schwach gewesen sein ...

Außerdem, wo ist das Problem? Die paar Sekunden Nachlauf stören doch keinen ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich hab dir aber schon öfter gesagt das deins kaputt war oder ist. Mein Dark Power hatte auch diese Nachlaufsteuerung, steht im übrigen auch im Handbuch vom Netzteil.


 
Aber dann läuft es eben nicht ewig und wenn keine Last drauf war, bzw. es kalt ist, braucht es nicht nachzullaufen.

Mein aktuelles läuft auch nicht nach, wenn der Rechner ausgeht, dann ist auch das NT aus.



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ich erinnere an das Cougar S 550, das lief auch einige Sekunden nach bis der Kondi entladen war ... und bei deinem alten 450W P7 kann auch einfach der Kondi zu schwach gewesen sein ...
> 
> Außerdem, wo ist das Problem? Die paar Sekunden Nachlauf stören doch keinen ...


 
Einige Sekunden ist was anderes, aber wenn nach 2 Stunden das NT immer noch läuft, dann ist da ein Bug drin und das hab ich eben häufiger mit dem P7 gehabt.


----------



## Erzbaron (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie lange läuft der Lüfter denn nach? Also 2 Stunden solltens nicht sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also, damals bei der P7 Serie, die ich ja fleißig empfohlen hatte und die im Bekanntenkreis dann auch verbreitet war, lief nach, nicht bei allen, aber eben bei einigen (mich eingeschlossen) und zwar eben nicht "nachlaufen", sondern sie schalteten nicht ab. Der Lüfter des NT lief mit sehr langsamen Umdrehungen weiter, die Gehäuselüfter ebenfalls.
Auch am nächsten Tag liefen die Lüfter immer noch. 

Diese Netzteile wurde ersetzt, bei einem brachte es aber nicht, da liefen immer die Lüfter nach (aber eben nur bei diesem bestimmten Brett, bei einem andere nicht, daher hatte es BeQuiet auch nicht mehr getauscht).


----------



## Own3r (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich habe noch was in meine Thread dazu geschrieben. Also die Lüfter laufen jetzt nicht 2 Stunden, dennoch liegt die Spannung 10 Minuten an. Der Kondensator hält niemals so lange die Energie. Bei jemandem anders mit dem gleichen Netzteil tritt dieses Problem nicht auf.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Genau und das ist für mich ein Bug.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jeo das Ding ist kaputt. Keine Ahnung warum der be quiet Support da nicht richtig reagiert hatte. ps Gruß an die Moderatoren während ihr hier im Forum noch nach der Winterzeit lebt, lebt der Rest der Weilt schon nach der Sommerzeit!!!!


----------



## Systemcrash (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

10 Mins ? Das muß er fetter Elko sein 

Ich fragte mich schon vorher, was die Kaltlichtkathoden mit dem Mainboard zu tun haben.

Täusche ich mich oder macht bequiet aufgrund ihres Re-Design der Standard-FSPs mehr Probs als Marken wie Seasonic, Enermax und Cougar?


----------



## Aks-ty (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hey Leute!

Ich tausche mein Sharkoon Silentstorm CM SHA560-135A jetzt gegen ein Nesteq E2CS X-Strike XS-600 aufgrund von inkompabilitätsproblemem des Sharkoon mit Gigabyte Boards.
Irgendwer erfahrungen mit Nesteq Netzteilen? Wenn ja was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Shi (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Inkompatibilitäten?


----------



## Aks-ty (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nachdem man den rechner vom Stromnetz genommen hat ihn dann wieder anschließt geht erst mal 20 mins nichts und dann startet der rechner ganz normal daraufhin hab ich mich mit dem Sharkoon Support in verbindung gesetzt und die meinten das wäre ein bekanntes Problem bei denen. Die Netzteile haben Probleme mit einigen Gigabyte Boards.


----------



## Systemcrash (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und das liegt auch wirklich am Netzteil? Ein Kollege hatte ähnliche Probleme, aber die mit 2 verschiedenen NTs (ein Noname + Jersey)

Von wem das Silentstorm hergestellt wird weiß ich leider nicht.

Zum Nesteq: Das ist ein solides Enhance. Gutes Teil, aber etwas altbacken, 80plus-NTs würde ich wohl nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## Aks-ty (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja wenn man es genauer betrachtet ist es laut tests sogar ein 80+ Silver von daher ist es glaub ich ganz ok vor allem da man es mittlerweile für 80 euro bekommt

Das Silentstorm wird von FSP gefertigt


----------



## b0s (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Warum nimmst du dann nicht lieber das FSP Aurum 600 W ? FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 600W, ATX 2.3 (AU-600) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
80+ gold und bessere Technik

Kostenpunkt ist beinahe gleich und wenn der Liefertermin eingehalten wird, ist es am 31.03. u.a. bei Mindfactory zu haben.


----------



## Systemcrash (28. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

OK, den Test kenne ich halt nicht 

Hab selbst schon Nesteq verbaut, ist aber eine Weile her, so ca. 3 Jahre. Ich weiß aber, das es noch läuft 

Ich schätze, KM ist ein Muß? Nesteq ist da etwas anders als die Konkurrenz, ich fand die Zusammenmethode etwas unpraktisch.

In der Preisklasse kann man sich auch diese mal ansehn:

Antec TruePower New TP-650, 650W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a407696.html

Scythe Stronger Plug-In 600W ATX 2.3 (SPSN-060P) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das Scythe sollte aber recht ähnlich zum Nesteq sein


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also, damals bei der P7 Serie, die ich ja fleißig empfohlen hatte und die im Bekanntenkreis dann auch verbreitet war, lief nach, nicht bei allen, aber eben bei einigen (mich eingeschlossen) und zwar eben nicht "nachlaufen", sondern sie schalteten nicht ab. Der Lüfter des NT lief mit sehr langsamen Umdrehungen weiter, die Gehäuselüfter ebenfalls.
> Auch am nächsten Tag liefen die Lüfter immer noch.


Hey Quanti

Hier wurden nicht zufällig USB Geräte mit eigener Spannungsversorgung verwendet?

Wir haben entdeckt, dass es vorkommen kann, dass der PC durch ein USB Gerät versorgt werden kann und er sich dadurch nicht abschalten lässt.
Kann z.B. bei externen Festplatten vorkommen. Daher würde ich grundsätzlich empfehlen, solche Geräte nur dann anzuschließen, wenn sie benötigt werden - oder z.B. durch einen mechanischen Schalter komplett vom Strimnetz zu trennen.


----------



## b0s (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist mir unbegreiflich, dass es immernoch private Menschen gibt, die ihren PC nicht an einer Steckdosenleiste mit Schalter haben 

Die explizite Trennung des Stromkreises ist nunmal einfach die effektivste Methode, anstatt jeden Knopf und Schalter (PC, Bildschirm, ggfs. Boxen, Drucker etc.) einzeln zu betätigen brauch man nur einen für alle. Alles im Standby lassen ist generell inakzeptabel (auch wenn die Verordnungen allmählich einen sehr geringen, nahe 0 W Standby-Verbrauch vorschreiben).


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



b0s schrieb:


> Ist mir unbegreiflich, dass es immernoch private Menschen gibt, die ihren PC nicht an einer Steckdosenleiste mit Schalter haben
> 
> Die explizite Trennung des Stromkreises ist nunmal einfach die effektivste Methode, anstatt jeden Knopf und Schalter (PC, Bildschirm, ggfs. Boxen, Drucker etc.) einzeln zu betätigen brauch man nur einen für alle. Alles im Standby lassen ist generell inakzeptabel (auch wenn die Verordnungen allmählich einen sehr geringen, nahe 0 W Standby-Verbrauch vorschreiben).


Wohl die effektivste UND simpelste Methode für die faulen unter uns oder die, die immernoch nen Kurzschluss befürchten und nicht das Haus verlassen können, ohne vorher alle Stecke gezogen zu haben... 
Kein Spaß, das ist mein puerer Ernst und damit meine ich nicht nur den PC, Monitor & Co. sondern jedes weitere Haushaltsgerät.
Vielleicht etwas OT, aber ist es nicht etwas übertrieben nach z.B. jedem Benutzen des Wasserkochers oder einem Minipizzaofen den Steckeer zu ziehen? 
Möchte dazu mal eine ernste Antwort. 
Das Argument: "die Geräte ziehen dann immernoch Strom" inwiefern ist das überhaupt noch sinnvoll?
(Wieviel Cent wären das etwa je Jahr? )


----------



## b0s (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also meinen Wasserkocher ziehe ich nach der Benutzung nicht ab . Der braucht ja in der Zeit auch keine Energie. Leuchtmittel, Toaster etc. pp. ebenso nicht . Backofen & Herd lassen sich nicht mal eben jedes mal an und abschließe, deren Stecker sind i.d.R. auch nicht dafür vorgesehen. Den Kühlschrank lass ich btw auch dran 

An unserem Fernsehr (Röhre) inkl. DVD-Player ist auch ne Leiste mit Schalter. An jedem PC inkl. Monitor auch. Meine Stereo-Verstärker ist aber an keiner. Dem gesteh ich seinen Standby-Verbrauch tagsüber zu  und wenn ich ihn gewiss länger nicht brauch, hat der auch einen mechanischen Schalter.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hehe, also wären wir uns wohl in dem Punkt einig, dass es sinnvoll ist eine Steckdosenleiste an PC- und Heimkinoanlage zu verwenden, jedoch nicht bei Wasserkochern oder Miniöfne...  
Wollte das nur mal angesprochen haben, da ich so ein Exemplar zu Hause habe, der im Dreieck springt, wenn ich nach dem Tee oder Brötchen machen nicht den Stecker ziehe... 
Dankesehr für deine Meinung dazu! 

(wie sinnig den Kühlschrank angeschlossen zu lassen. )


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hey Quanti
> 
> Hier wurden nicht zufällig USB Geräte mit eigener Spannungsversorgung verwendet?
> 
> ...


 
hi, Stefan,
nein, das kann ich ausschließen, es waren keine USB Geräte mit eigener Versorgung angeschlossen, außerdem wurden alle Geräte abgezogen, auch der Monitor, falls darüber Strom übers Mainboard geleitet wird.
Die Netzteile wurde ja von BeQuiet ausgetauscht und bis auf eine Konfiguration waren die Probleme dann auch verschwunden.
Bei der einen Konfiguration liefen die Lüfter immer, wenn der Rechner abgeschaltet war, daher denke ich, dass das Mainboard daran Schuld ist, denn das P7 auf einem anderen Mainboard angeschlossen verhielt sich normal, aber andere Netzteile (ein Cougar und ein Corsair) auf dem besagten Mainboard angeschlossen, ließen keine Lüfter nachlaufen. War sehr mysteriös, das ganze.


Edit:
Außerdem liefen die Lüfter nicht mehr, sobald der Netzteilschalter ausgeschaltet wurde und somit die Stromzufuhr unterbrochen wurde, daher konnte es nur am Netzteil liegen.


----------



## Frosdedje (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei ComputerBase wurde das LC-Power LC6550 GP2 getestet:
Test: LC-Power LC6550GP2 - 28.03.2011 - ComputerBase

Aber der Kommentarthread ist 
inzwischen zu einem richtigen Flamethread verkommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie hat es denn abgeschnitten?


----------



## Systemcrash (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es funktionierte...


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gelesen hab ichs jetzt auch, sehr geil, sooo viel Leistung auf der 12 Volt Leitung.


----------



## Systemcrash (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Haben die überhaupt nen Auslastungstest gemacht?


----------



## Frosdedje (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, es wurde auch ein Auslastungstest gemacht (ink. CrossLoad- und 10% Überlast)
und das Ganze wurde auch bei Listan an einer Chroma-Teststation durchgeführt.
Das kann man natürlich beim Punkt "Chroma-Teststation" nachlesen.
(Das ist so einfach. )


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Immerhin ist das Netzteil nicht abgeraucht. 
Aber ich würde gerne zusehen, wenn jemand damit eine GTX 580 betreiben will.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber ich würde gerne zusehen, wenn jemand damit eine GTX 580 betreiben will.


 
Bah, bist du sadistisch!


----------



## Own3r (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Auch wenn ich alle USB Geräte abstecke, besteht das Problem weiterhin.


----------



## ph1driver (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kommt mir so vor als wurde der Test bei CB gemacht, damit alle Flamen und Bashen können. Was für einen Sinn hat es denn ein altes NT mit Passiv PFC gegen NTs mit Aktiv PFC u. 80Plus Gold zu Testen? Das LC Power nicht der Oberkracher, sondern eher der Knaller ist, sollte ja jedem versierten PC Nutzer klar sein. Der Sinn dieses Tests entzieht sich mir allerdings.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Teil ist hin da braucht mir keiner was zu erzählen, bei quanti wurde das Defekte NT ja auch ausgetauscht warum bei dir nicht? Keine Ahnung warum bei dir der Support so rum zickt. Be quiet ist wohl nimmer so kulant wie sie früher ein mal wahren, bin ich froh das ich mir jetzt ein Cougar geholt habe. Stefan @be quiet müsste das aber wissen das manche P7 das Problem bekommen, möchte gerne wissen warum der jetzt so rum labert????


----------



## thom_cat (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Kommt mir so vor als wurde der Test bei CB gemacht, damit alle Flamen und Bashen können. Was für einen Sinn hat es denn ein altes NT mit Passiv PFC gegen NTs mit Aktiv PFC u. 80Plus Gold zu Testen? Das LC Power nicht der Oberkracher, sondern eher der Knaller ist, sollte ja jedem versierten PC Nutzer klar sein. Der Sinn dieses Tests entzieht sich mir allerdings.


 
finde den test gut... die wenigsten haben überhaupt ahnung von netzteilen und gespart wird bei vielen da sowieso gerne.
und viel watt für wenig geld passt doch super.

es wird ja auch gar nicht gegen gold netzteile getestet, jedenfalls nicht primär.
der test soll eindeutig für jeden die schwachstellen dieser netzteile aufdecken und zeigen, was da zu erwarten ist und was man wirklich bekommt


----------



## Systemcrash (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

jonnyguru macht auch gerne mal Tests von 20$-NTs 

Ich ätte das Teil mal gegen NTs in der Preisklasse antreten lassen damit die Leser überhaupt eine Vorstellung haben. <so ein Einzeltest sagt einfach weniger aus


----------



## Frosdedje (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Kommt mir so vor als wurde der Test bei CB gemacht, damit alle Flamen und Bashen können.


Definitiv nicht, aber leider hat sich die Diskussion durch gewisse User (ohne irgendwelche Namen zu erwähnen) 
mit den klassischen Aussagen wie z.B "So schlecht ist LC-Power nicht", etc. zu ein üblen Basing mutiert. 

Und der Aussage von thom_cat kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## Philipus II (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

35 Euro sind nichtmal so billig. Das 40€ günstige Arctic Fusion 550R ist brauchbar.
Schade ist, dass computerbase die Sicherungen nicht getestet hat.


----------



## ph1driver (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann hätten sie lieber eins von Xilence aus der Redwing Serie oder ein CP Testen sollen. Das bei dem Thema LC-Power das geschreie wieder losgeht war ja klar. Trotzdem finde ich die Gegenüberstellung gegen die anderen Nts sinnlos. Dann hätten sie einfach nur einen Einzeltest machen sollen ohne vergleich.


----------



## thom_cat (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wieso soll man nicht zeigen wie gute werte aussehen wenn man sie vorliegen hat.

das dient der verdeutlichung und unterstreicht die aussagen noch zusätzlich.


----------



## ph1driver (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann hätten sie aber wenigstens das GP3 Testen sollen, das hat wenigstens Aktive PFC. Na gut, ob das jetzt nen unterschied gemacht hätte wäre die andere frage.


----------



## Frosdedje (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da waren einige schon schneller :
LC Power Silent Giant 460W Green Power Edition - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow! Forum

Aber ein Vergleichstest zum GP2 zu machen, wäre keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## ph1driver (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ok, den Spruch von P3D finde ich noch am besten.



> Abschließend möchten wir jedoch festhalten, dass sich LC Power rein objektiv betrachtet und unabhängig von der Disziplin verbessert hat und zumindest keine akute Gefahr für den aktuellen Rechner ausgeht.




LC-Power scheinen auch die einzigen zu sein bei denen die Spannung der +12V schiene steigt anstatt zu sinken.


----------



## Frosdedje (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Verrückte an der Sache aber ist , dass die Spannungsstabilität der +12V-Leitung bombenfest war,
die restlichen bei Last (fast) im freien Fall gewesen waren und sogar die zuläsigen Specs unterschritten haben. 

Und wenn man das Ganze nüchern sieht, kann man schon ein Fortschritt sehen, aber 
für ein brauchbares Netzteil reicht das natürlich nicht.


PS:
Ich bin gespannt, wie poiu und Erzbaron auf diesen Test reagieren werden, 
nachdem sie bei Listan ihre Netzteile getestet haben.
Ich hoffe, dass sie beim lesen des Kommentarthreads bei CB keinen 
plötzlichen Herzstillstand oder ähnlich bekommen werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die fragen sich immer noch, wieso das Antec High Current Pro bei Listan durchgebrannt ist


----------



## Erzbaron (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Soo, ich bin wieder zu Hause und Poiu sitzt noch im Zug ... 

Ich fasse unser gemeinsames Fazit mal zusammen, es waren saugeile 2 Tage bei Listan! Man hat uns hervorragend behandelt und nicht wie irgendwelche Forenspinner ... 

Was die Tests angeht ... wir hatten einen technischen Ausfall wofür der Hersteller nix kann, und mehrere beinah Totalausfälle! Einmal musste sogar die Chroma abschalten ... Einige Modelle haben erwartungsgemäß gut abgeschnitten, wir haben eine ganz große Überraschung im Test und ein paar Fails die einfach mal garnicht gehen ... wenn z. B. die UVP nicht greift wenn nur noch 10,5V auf der 12V Rail liegen ist mir unbegreiflich ... oder Netzteile bei denen Bauteile platzen bei 120% Last die aber NICHT abschalten ...


----------



## ph1driver (29. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass sie beim lesen des Kommentarthreads bei CB keinen
> plötzlichen Herzstillstand oder ähnlich bekommen werden.


 
Das vielleicht nicht, aber Qualm aus den Ohren könnt ich mir ganz gut verstellen.

ps: Habe für die aussage 





> Das sagt aber nichts über die Qualität des NTs aus. Die LC-Power funktionieren ja auch, solange man sie nicht unbedingt überlastet.


 gerade ne Gelbe bei CB erhalten.


----------



## poiu (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo bin auch wieder @Home musste aber noch emails beantworten und hier zig Seiten nachlesen 

kann mich Erzbaron nur anschließen, waren zwei OberTittenAffenGeile Tage @ Listan  

An dieser stelle möchte ich mich auch bei Listan bedanken und natürlich auch bei all denn netten Mitarbeitern die uns ertragen haben.

so zurück zum Thema Resultate: 

wie Erzbaron erwähnt hat, einige Überraschungen im Positiven wie aber auch im negativen sinne, ihr müsst euh aber noch gedulden, 
ich hatte während meiner Zugfahrt genug  zeit um die Chroma ausdrucke zu studieren, wird etwas dauern diese für euch aufzubereiten.

paar sehr unschöne stinkende Ergebnisse gab es auch von unerwarteter seite und dabei war es so schwer von dehnen ein Sample zu bekommen, ob wir da noch eins bekommen 


Kauft Be Quiet! 


 Erzbaron ich glaube man hat uns einer Gehirn Wäsche unterzogen "Scherz"


----------



## Systemcrash (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> H
> Kauft Be Quiet!



Das hab ich kommen sehn


----------



## Erzbaron (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Auf jeden Fall BQ! kaufen 


Nein, im Ernst ... wir wurden zwar etwas berieselt aber ich sag mal so, man kann bei Listan leisten Stolz auf die aktuellen Produkte in Form der P9 und E8 zu sein ... man hat viel Aufwand betrieben und die Product Manager (die wir auch kennenlernen durften) sind dran an den Käufern ... und man ist sich auch bewusst das es immernoch etwas zu verbessern gibt

Allerdings die "stinkenden" Überraschungen wird man uns wohl nicht verzeihen


----------



## Strahleman (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Allerdings die "stinkenden" Überraschungen wird man uns wohl nicht verzeihen


Ich will Namen und Fakten  Vielleicht bestätigt das ja meine Meßergebnisse, die ab und zu einmal von den Marketing-Experten als unwahr betitelt werden


----------



## Erzbaron (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn der Test online geht Simon


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und ich hatte schon Angst das deine Objektivität drunter gelitten hat, weil du bei Listan getestet hast. Freud mich doch zu hören das dies nicht der Fall ist. Zum Thema stinken, schon wieder ein NT das nach dem Einschalten für ein paar Stunden müffelt?? Scheint ja nicht das einzige auf dem Markt zu sein! ps ich hoffe du hast die Japanischen Kondensatoren auch auf Radioaktivität überprüft, hheheheehhehehe!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erzbaron (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich sags mal so, das Sample das Poiu und ich meinen hat nicht gemuffelt weils neu ist sondern weil ein Bauteil verreckt ist 

Objektiv sind wir weiterhin, die beiden BQ! Samples mussten sich den gleichen Testbedingungen stellen wie alle anderen ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist halt so das viele und ich auch, eure Ergebnisse mit anderen Tests im iNet vergleichen werden. Versteh mich jetzt nicht falsch, daran kann man dann sehen wie sehr ihr oder die anderen beeinflusst wurden! Weil keiner kann sich dem entziehen nur der einer schafft es besser der andere schlechter. Ich denke du weißt was ich damit meine.


----------



## poiu (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wir hatten aber paar Böse Testabläufe die andere nicht testen können oder nicht getestet haben! 

Einige Netzteile haben uns da denn ein oder anderen Test sehr übel genommen und sich mehr oder weniger spektakulär verabschiedet

Darunter auch ein Kandidat von dem das keiner erwartet hat, nicht nur wir waren davon überrascht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich habe schon von ein paar explosiven, Teilen der High Current Gamer/Pro gehört, dachte das sind Einzelfälle. Wenn es um die geht.


----------



## poiu (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

geht nicht um Antec


----------



## Erzbaron (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich sags mal so ... ich lese keine anderen Tests mehr nachdem wir ein recht oft empfohlenes goldiges Netzteilchen in die Luft gejagt haben 

Wer kennt den Spruch "Ich vertraue keiner Statistik die ich nicht selbst gefälscht habe"??  

Und Hulkhardy, nein, es geht nicht um Antec ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Corsair?, weil be quiet ist es nicht, auch nicht Cougar oder Seasinc.......vielleicht die letzten Enermax von denen hab ich auch gehört das die nicht mehr so dolle sein sollen aber das sind wieder nur Gerüchte.


----------



## Kaktus (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist doch albern.. entweder ihr schweigt und macht den Test fertig oder ihr sagt es einfach. Das ist ja Kindergarten gedöns was ihr hier treibt


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich merke Kaktus würde es auch gerne wissen aber ich mag Geheimnisse, wenn sie es nicht verraten kann ich wieder ein paar Verschwörungstheorien los lassen und jeder der mich kennt weiße das, das mein ernst ist. (Vorsicht Humor)


----------



## Kaktus (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hasse Verschwörungstheorien.... bei solchen Halbaussagen kommt am Ende nur totaler Blödsinn raus der niemanden hilft und ein haufen falscher Gerüchte in die Welt setzt die am Ende Leute vor etwas verschrecken das am Ende sogar gut ist. Ich mag eben so ein Kindergartenverhalten nicht. Entweder man sagt die Fakten, oder man schweigt und veröffentlicht. Das hier ist alles andere als ein seriöses Verhalten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mach dich locker, hast wieder Stress mit deiner besseren Hälfte????


----------



## Strahleman (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich bin auch für veröffentlichen  Früher oder später lesen wir es ja sowieso und der Test wird deswegen ja nicht minder interessanter.
Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen, wann die Netzteile ihren Geist aufgegeben haben. Wenn es bei einem Testszenario war, das zu 98% so nie in einem normalen PC-System vorkommen wird, dann finde ich die Ausfälle vertretbar. Sind die Netzteile aber an normalen Belastungstests zu Grunde gegangen, deutet das klar auf einen Mangel am Netzteil hin.
Das nicht Vorhanden sein von versprochenen Schutzschaltungen ist dann eine Sache für sich (hatte den gleichen Fall mit der UVP bei nem Corsair HX850. Bei Überlast ging die 12-Volt-Leitung auf 9,x Volt runter und das Netzteil arbeitete fröhlich weiter vor sich hin).


----------



## Kaktus (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mit meiner besseren Hälfte habe ich in den letzten 3 Jahren keinen Stress gehabt  Wir sind perfekt aufeinander eingespielt 

Nein, ich drück meine Meinung nur klar und direkt aus. Ich verpacke nichts in Watte  Wenn ich wirklich schlechte Lauen habe, klingt das ganz anders.  Außerdem kennen mich die beiden gut genug und sollten wissen wie ich das meine.... oder Jungs?


----------



## Erzbaron (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

klar kennen wir dich ... wir beide haben ja schon oft genug diskutiert 

Aber wir werden definitiv nicht mehr verraten ... außerdem, die 2 Wochen könnt ihr euch wohl noch gedulden, oder? Lasst uns doch außerdem erstmal etwas Zeit die gefühlten 500 Seiten Chromaergebnisse auszuwerten ...


----------



## poiu (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

außerdem werde wir auf die genauen Umstände eingehen, was, wann, wieso .... wartet ab, wir würden gerne mehr verraten aber das ist sinnlos, denn die Umstände sind nicht uninteressant.


----------



## s|n|s (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bin richtig gespannt was ihr interressantes zu berichten habt


----------



## Erzbaron (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Darf man auch sein  ... wir haben einige Dinge festgestellt die SO noch in keinem Test standen und stehen ... aber bitte, noch ca. 2 Wochen Geduld ... die Kollegen könnens bestätigen, so ein ausführlicher Chromatest (jedes Samples war ca. 45 Minuten an der Chroma) braucht Zeit ...


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Schön zu hören, dass ihr beide in einem Stück (und nicht in einzelnen Stücken) zu Haus angekommen seid.

Wenn ich jetzt fies wäre, würd ich sagen, dass ich wissen könnte, was ihr sagen könntet, bin ich aber nicht 

Ich freue mich schon auf unser nächstes zusammentreffen!


----------



## ph1driver (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ein NT sieht von innen bestimmt so aus.


----------



## Shi (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> Darunter auch ein Kandidat von dem das keiner erwartet hat, nicht nur wir waren davon überrascht


 
Muss ich Angst um mein SuperFlower haben?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ich fasse unser gemeinsames Fazit mal zusammen, es waren saugeile 2 Tage bei Listan! Man hat uns hervorragend behandelt und nicht wie irgendwelche Forenspinner ...



Ich hoffe, ihr habt Fotos geschossen und werft sie in ein Album rein, das man sich dann anschauen kann. 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Was die Tests angeht ... wir hatten einen technischen Ausfall wofür der Hersteller nix kann, und mehrere beinah Totalausfälle! Einmal musste sogar die Chroma abschalten ... Einige Modelle haben erwartungsgemäß gut abgeschnitten, wir haben eine ganz große Überraschung im Test und ein paar Fails die einfach mal garnicht gehen ... wenn z. B. die UVP nicht greift wenn nur noch 10,5V auf der 12V Rail liegen ist mir unbegreiflich ... oder Netzteile bei denen Bauteile platzen bei 120% Last die aber NICHT abschalten ...


 
Das klingt ja wirklich heftig, auch dass das NT nicht bei Überlast abschaltet, obwohl es das offensichtlich machen sollte, schon komisch.
Bin jedenfalls mal gespannt, wer da betroffen war.



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall BQ! kaufen



Öhm, wen kaufen? 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Nein, im Ernst ... wir wurden zwar etwas berieselt aber ich sag mal so, man kann bei Listan leisten Stolz auf die aktuellen Produkte in Form der P9 und E8 zu sein ... man hat viel Aufwand betrieben und die Product Manager (die wir auch kennenlernen durften) sind dran an den Käufern ... und man ist sich auch bewusst das es immernoch etwas zu verbessern gibt



Das klingt doch gut, ich bin mit dem P9 auch sehr zufrieden, es könnte nur etwas kleiner von der Bauform sein und bei dem 24 Pol Kabel geht der Sleeve etwas ab, bzw. ist aufgegangen (am Stecker), sieht nicht schön aus, aber beeinträchtigt halt nicht die Funktion.



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Allerdings die "stinkenden" Überraschungen wird man uns wohl nicht verzeihen



War das denn so unangenehm oder konntet ihr kein Fenster öffnen? 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so ... ich lese keine anderen Tests mehr nachdem wir ein recht oft empfohlenes goldiges Netzteilchen in die Luft gejagt haben



Hmm, wenn es nicht um Antec geht, und BeQuiet auch nicht, dann bleiben nur noch Cougar, Seasonic, Corsair und Super Blume übrig. Ach ja, ihr hattet ja auch ein LC-Power in Gold, wenn ich nicht irre, aber da erwartet man das ja, also schließe ich das auch aus.
Ich tippe auf Seasonic. 



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt fies wäre, würd ich sagen, dass ich wissen könnte, was ihr sagen könntet, bin ich aber nicht


 
Doch Stefan, sei mal gemein und posaune die richtig harten Ergebnisse schon mal vorab raus, du wirst auf ewig unser Held sein.


----------



## Erzbaron (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

gut das wir nicht unser gesamtes Testfeld verraten haben  und ein Supermegaober Blümchen hatten wir garnicht dabei ... und Stefan verrät sicher nix ... sonst müssen wir uns gemeine Konsequenzen ausdenken


----------



## Phili_E (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo zusammen,

bin grad auf der Suche nach einem neuen NT zwischen 500W und 600W. Ich bin dabei auf Sandy Bridge zu switchen. Das NT sollte mölgichst leise bzw. lautlos sein, evtl. auch passiv. Wobei die passiven mir fast zu teuer sind. Hat jemand von euch einen Tipp für mich?

LG Phili_E


----------



## Erzbaron (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ok, jetzt bist du hier, da hätte ich mir die PM ja fast schenken können 

Was für eine Grafikkarte planst du denn ein? Ist CF/SLI ein Thema? Und warum willst du das P7 auswechseln?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das BeQuiet sollte noch reichen, egal was für eine Grafikkarte du planst.


----------



## Phili_E (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bis jetzt eine HD 6970, kein CF/SLI. Ich hab nen Kumpel, der mir das P7 abkaufen würde und ich würde mir dann ein neues NT kaufen.


----------



## Philipus II (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eine Ablöse wäre dann wohl das beQuiet E8 580 CM.
Alternativ auch ein Seasonic X560, Be quiet P9 550 oder enermax 87+.


----------



## Erzbaron (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

okay, dann reichen runde 500W dicke aus inkl. OC ...

Wenn mit einem entsprechenden Straight Power E8 CM 480 oder 580W oder einen Straight Power E8 (ohne CM ^^) mit 500 oder 550W bist du sehr gut bedient ... Alternativ ein Chieftec Nitro88+, allerdings gibts das ja leider erst ab 650W wobei dieses bei dir schon etwas oversized wäre

Bei Enermax würdest du mit dem Modu87+ 500W wunschlos glücklich werden (ist aber etwas teuer ^^) oder als günstige Alternative das Antec True Power New 550W 

edit: Ein Cougar GX 600W wäre auch eine Empfehlung wert ... ist aber genau wie das Chieftec etwas oversized


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hmm, ich sehe da kein Cougar mehr, ob das was zu bedeuten hat...  

Ich würde auch das Straight E8 CM nehmen, aber gleich als 580 Watt Version.


----------



## poiu (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann bleibe bei max 550W wenn du bei Be Quiet! bleiben willst, dann nimm ein P9/E8

wie schon hier gesagt wurde die sind schon empfehlenswert

sonst wäre mein Tipp ist das Seasonic X560, Enermax Modu87+ 500W oder wenn es mehr Watt haben soll das Corsair AX750

eine günstige alternative wäre das Antec Truepower New 550W oder das FSP Aurum letzteres ist aber noch relativ neu somit keien 100% empfehlung


----------



## Erzbaron (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Quanti

nicht zu viel interpretieren ... habs nur vergessen ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> @ Quanti
> 
> nicht zu viel interpretieren ... habs nur vergessen ^^


 
Ich werde deine Posts jetzt sehr genau lesen und sehr, sehr viel interpretieren.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Doch Stefan, sei mal gemein und posaune die richtig harten Ergebnisse schon mal vorab raus, du wirst auf ewig unser Held sein.


Nö, das wär nicht gemein
Gemein wäre, wenn ich dir sagen würde, dass ich weiß, wovon sie sprechen, aber dir nicht sage, wovon sie sprechen.


----------



## Erzbaron (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Quanti

übertreibs aber nicht ... gibt nur Kopfschmerzen 

@ Stefan

cooler Spruch  sehr gut gekontert


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Nö, das wär nicht gemein
> Gemein wäre, wenn ich dir sagen würde, dass ich weiß, wovon sie sprechen, aber dir nicht sage, wovon sie sprechen.


 
Ich kann also davon ausgehen, dass du bei der Chroma dabei warst und zugeschaut hast?

Wie waren denn die Reaktionen der Listan Mitarbeiter, als sie gesehen haben, wie die Netzteile der Mitbewerber in Rauch aufgegangen sind?


----------



## ph1driver (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hey was ist meinem verlinktem Bild? War es dabei?


----------



## Phili_E (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

OK OK sind ja schon ne Menge NTs. Wie sieht es denn mit der Lautstärke der NTs aus??? Wie gesagt, ich suche was möglichst Lautloses. Oder vllt doch ein Passives...


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kann also davon ausgehen, dass du bei der Chroma dabei warst und zugeschaut hast?


Nun, nicht permanent. Ich hab aber hin und wieder vorbei geschaut, besonders am 2. Tag.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie waren denn die Reaktionen der Listan Mitarbeiter, als sie gesehen haben, wie die Netzteile der Mitbewerber in Rauch aufgegangen sind?


 Nun, die Reaktion der Listanarbeiter auf das Abrauchen der Netzteile war halt so, wie man es von diesen Listan Mitarbeitern erwarten würde 

Aber das Abrauchen der Netzteile war schon nicht uninteressant. Nähere Details wirst du zu Gegebener Zeit von Erzbaron und poiu erfahren 


ph1driver schrieb:


> Hey was ist meinem verlinktem Bild? War es dabei?


Ich kann weder bestätigen noch verneinen, dass das von dir abgebildete Gerät vorhanden oder nicht vorhanden war.
(Original:
I can neigher confirm nor deny the existance or nonexistance of that product)


----------



## ph1driver (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Ich kann weder bestätigen noch bestreiten, dass das von dir abgebildete Gerät vorhanden oder nicht vorhanden war.



Schöne neutrale Antwort.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Schöne neutrale Antwort.


Hallo ph1driver

Daran haben viele Schlaue Köpfe Jahrzehnte lang gefeilt 
Ich hab diesen Satz nur in die Deutsche Sprache gebracht


----------



## Frosdedje (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Hey was ist meinem verlinktem Bild?


Das LC Power Legion X2 oder besser gesagt das "Fata Andysona"?  
(eigentlich ein perfekter Spitzname für Andyson. )
So weit ich weiß, hatte poiu oder Eerzaron vor langer Zeit gesagt, dass die dieses 
Modell testen wollten, also ich sage mal, dass sie es getan haben.


----------



## Erzbaron (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Hey was ist meinem verlinktem Bild? War es dabei?


 
kein Kommentar 

edit: Danke Frosdeje das du uns verraten hast


----------



## Aks-ty (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So Leute.

Hab heute das Nesteq Netzteil bekommen,eingebaut und alles läuft ohne Probleme


----------



## ph1driver (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Das LC Power Legion X2 oder besser gesagt das "Fata Andysona"?
> (eigentlich ein perfekter Spitzname für Andyson. )
> So weit ich weiß, hatte poiu oder Eerzaron vor langer Zeit gesagt, dass die dieses
> Modell testen wollten, also ich sage mal, dass sie es getan haben.


 

Spielverderber.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Nun, die Reaktion der Listanarbeiter auf das Abrauchen der Netzteile war halt so, wie man es von diesen Listan Mitarbeitern erwarten würde



Das Gelächter war sicher in weitem Umkreis von Glinde zu hören. 



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Aber das Abrauchen der Netzteile war schon nicht uninteressant. Nähere Details wirst du zu Gegebener Zeit von Erzbaron und poiu erfahren



Das klingt interessant, also bei Marken, von denen man es nicht erwarten kann.
Wie ist eigetlich die Reaktion darauf. Wird da was nachkommen, bzw. wird man Ersatzmodelle noch mal testen um ein Montagsprodukt ausschließen zu können?
Wird Kontakt mit den Herstellern aufgenommen, was die zu den Ergebnissen sagen?
Sind die Hersteller etwa schon hier im Forum vertreten?


----------



## poiu (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

natürlich wird Rücksprache gehalten, ein besonderes Gespräch steht mir noch bevor, das wird anstrengend

ich persönlich bin nicht so sehr an nachtest interessiert, vielleicht in einem Fall.  mal sehen, ausschließen möchte ich hier nichts! 

Ich will eher was im normalen Watt Bereichen machen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Phili_E schrieb:


> OK OK sind ja schon ne Menge NTs. Wie sieht es denn mit der Lautstärke der NTs aus??? Wie gesagt, ich suche was möglichst Lautloses. Oder vllt doch ein Passives...


 
 Also das wohl leiseste ist das Enermax Modu 87+ aber wie du schon bemerkt hast auch sau teuer!!!


----------



## Systemcrash (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Aks-ty schrieb:


> So Leute.
> 
> Hab heute das Nesteq Netzteil bekommen,eingebaut und alles läuft ohne Probleme



Super 

Made by Enhance ist wohl meist eine Empfehlung wert; selbst wenn ich da eher an andere Labeler als Nesteq denke




Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so ... ich lese keine anderen Tests  mehr nachdem wir ein recht oft empfohlenes goldiges Netzteilchen in die  Luft gejagt haben



Also Seasonic oder FSP

Kenn zumindest keine Gold die mehr empfohlen werden, auch nicht die Blume. Das Seasonic wird empfohlen weils angeblich das Beste ist, die FSP weil sie günstig sind.

BTW, ihr hatte von jedem NT nur eins?


----------



## poiu (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hört auf herum zu stochern, bitte etwas Geduld, wenn wir sagen welches es war müssen wir auch sagen wie/was... und ih habe keine lust unserem Review vorzugreifen


----------



## Systemcrash (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann werden wir dich dazu zwingen 

Erzbaron hat den Fehler gemacht, das hier zu schreiben "nachdem wir ein recht oft empfohlenes goldiges Netzteilchen in die Luft gejagt haben"


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also Jungs das ist doch die Gelegenheit mal allgemein zu Wetten! Also ich glaub das es sich um ein Corsair Netzteil handelt das unerwartet ab geraucht ist!


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich denke, dass es kein NT ist, das uns einfällt.


----------



## poiu (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ihr solltet dann eine liste von möglichen Kandidaten machen 

ich mache es euch einfach Gold NT 750-1200W waren dabei XD


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> ich mache es euch einfach Gold NT 750-1200W waren dabei XD


 
Sind ja nicht so viele, die Liste wird überschaubar sein.


----------



## poiu (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist doch überschaubar 

Netzteile & USV/Netzteile ab 700W, 80 PLUS Gold | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Corsair AX 850 Watt!


----------



## Frosdedje (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hta jemand Interesse, in meine Usernews reinzuschauen? 
Bei ADATA tut sich im Bereich der Netzteile was:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/147927-adata-neue-netzteilreihe.html



> edit: Danke Frosdeje das du uns verraten hast


Immer gerne.  
Aber das ist bei mir selten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hab mal reingespamt.


----------



## Kaktus (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Listet doch mal auf was für NTs ihr dabei hattet.  Ich hab z.B: keine Ahnung was ihr da alles zusammenbekommen habt. Ansonsten tippe ich auf Super Flower (fehlt ja eh ne Schutzschaltung), oder das FSP Aurum.... da ihr ja meintet "kommt ihr eh nicht drauf".


----------



## Shi (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Habt ihr das eig. schon gesehn? Erfahrungsbericht Super Flower Golden King 550W 80+ Platin - ForumBase


----------



## Erzbaron (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass es kein NT ist, das uns einfällt.


 
Die Wette geh ich mit und setz 50€ 

Die Userreview zum Golden King kenne ich ... ist aber nichtssagend


----------



## Frosdedje (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wurden bein Test neben den LC-Power Legion X2 weitere NTs mit der Elektronik von 
"Fata Andysona" ( ) an der Chrona angeschlossen und ausgelastet?

Ich würde noch sagen:
Scythe Chouriki II und Chieftec Nitro BPS, aber sonst fallen mir keine weitere ein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Die Userreview zum Golden King kenne ich ... ist aber nichtssagend


 
Hab ich auch gelesen, aber eine Erkenntnis habe ich daraus auch nicht gewinnen können und ein Foto von der Platine war auch nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Kaktus (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was wiederum zeigt das User Reviews in sehr vielen Fällen nichts taugen.  Gerade bei Netzteilen sollte man wissen was man macht, wissen von was man redet und auch ein paar Geräte zum testen haben. Dabei muss es nicht immer eine Chroma sein.


----------



## Erzbaron (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Frosdeje

Das Chouriki2 Plug-In kommt von High Power und die Chieftec Nitro Serie von CWT ... andere Andyson Modelle hatten wir leider nicht im Aufgebot 

@ Kaktus

Jap, wobei ich noch etwas drastischer werde, Reviews im heimischen PC sagen ziemlich wenig aus ... vorallem was die Leistungsfähigkeit und die Qualität der NT angeht, die Erfahrung habe ich aber auch erst durch unseren Chromabrench gemacht


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Was wiederum zeigt das User Reviews in sehr vielen Fällen nichts taugen.  Gerade bei Netzteilen sollte man wissen was man macht, wissen von was man redet und auch ein paar Geräte zum testen haben. Dabei muss es nicht immer eine Chroma sein.



Aber jeder fängt mal an und wenn er sich noch nicht auskennt, macht er eben erst mal ein kleines Review und nutzt die Diskussion um sein Wissen zu erweitern.



Erzbaron schrieb:


> @ Frosdeje
> 
> Das Chouriki2 Plug-In kommt von High Power und die Chieftec Nitro Serie von CWT ... andere Andyson Modelle hatten wir leider nicht im Aufgebot


 
Wie schätzt du denn CWT im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern ein, wie FSP, Seasonic, HEC oder Enermax?


----------



## poiu (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Jap, wobei ich noch etwas drastischer werde, Reviews im heimischen PC sagen ziemlich wenig aus ... vorallem was die Leistungsfähigkeit und die Qualität der NT angeht



ja das unterschreibe ich mal.

ist eigentlich Simons Video zu Corsair schon bei HWClips online?


----------



## Erzbaron (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

CWT kann alles und macht alles ... was aber letztendlich bei rumkommt liegt am Kunden ... dazu werde ich aber im Fazit zu den beiden getesteten Nitros von Chieftec noch etwas schreiben


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> ... dazu werde ich aber im Fazit zu den beiden getesteten Nitros von Chieftec noch etwas schreiben


 
Aha, das sagt doch schon fast alles.


----------



## Erzbaron (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

du interpretierst schonwieder Aussagen in denen nichts Interpretationswürdiges enthalten war


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich erstelle halt ein eigenes Fazit.


----------



## poiu (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hört auf zu spekulieren, komt sowieso nicht auf das NT und wilde Gerüchte bringen niemanden was!


----------



## Erzbaron (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

genau meine Meinung 

Wie weit bist du eigentlich mit dem scannen? Oder schmeißt du den Zettelkram nun doch aufn Kopierer? ^^


----------



## PIXI (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich glaube ich weis es aber ich sags einfach mal fairer weise nicht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der Herr Baron hat sich ja schon verraten in dem er gesagt hat das er es recht häufig empfohlen hat, die letzte Zeit es muss das Corsai AX sein!


----------



## poiu (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich scanne das morgen früh ein heute war ich viel zu fertig dafür


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Der Herr Baron hat sich ja schon verraten in dem er gesagt hat das er es recht häufig empfohlen hat, die letzte Zeit es muss das Corsai AX sein!


 
Wir werden sehen, ich will ja nicht spekulieren.


----------



## Erzbaron (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ach Hulk ... ich habe nicht geschrieben das **ich** es empfohlen hab sondern das es allgemein recht häufig empfohlen wurde ... und das AX habe ich neulichst erst wieder jemandem nahe gebracht 

Aber nun hört auf, ihr bekommt es eh nicht raus und fertig ... 2 Wochen Geduld bitte


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich sag doch, Seasonic.


----------



## Systemcrash (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das hab ich schon gesagt 

Oder etwas auf das wir nicht kommen, Huntkey


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Davon erwartest du das ja, es geht aber eben um ein NT, bei dem man das nicht erwartet.


----------



## Shi (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich tippe auf einen Super-Highest-End-80+-Diamant-99%-Effizienz-Prototypen von Combat Power


----------



## Systemcrash (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und das wird massenhaft empfohlen  ?

Huntkey war auch nur ein Scherz, das wird eigentlich nicht empfohlen weils nicht in D derzeit erhältlich ist und in den USA wohl stolze 90$ kostet


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also gehen wir die Sache mal logisch an, be quiet ist es nicht, wenn ein Sharkoon  hobs geht wäre das ja auch nicht sooooo ne Überraschung obwohl es ein einigermaßen gutes NT ist. Seasonic, da wurde aber allgemein nicht so viel empfohlen. Antec wurde vom Baron schon ausgeschlossen. Bleiben noch Cougar, Enermax, Corsair, das waren so die häufigsten Empfehlungen.


----------



## Systemcrash (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wärs Enermax, wär Erzbaron ein grandioser Selbstverleugner, weil er es hier noch empfiehlt

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...etzteildiskussionsthread-337.html#post2847435

Oder wars Ironie?

Ich glaub, es wird kein NT so oft empfohlen wie das X-560. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, obs in einem anderen Forum war oder hier.

Zu deiner Aufzählung könnte man noch das Cooler Master erwähnen, aber so oft wird das insgesamt doch nicht empfohlen.

Im Kampfthread bei Computerbase bzgl. LC-Power wird von einem wohlbekannten User CWT generell als Dreck hingestellt, und nicht nur CWT. Und manche Beiträge verschwinden schneller als sie kommen.


----------



## Erzbaron (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mit der Logik kommst du aber nicht weit 

edit:

Ich empfehle nur was ich auch vertreten kann ... und nur so nebenbei, leider hatten wir aufgrund logistischer Probleme Montag und Dienstag kein Enermax dabei 

edit2:

CWT als Dreck ... naja ... sagt schon viel über die Kompetenz des Kollegen ... Was findest er denn toll? Linkworld?


----------



## Systemcrash (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es ist bei diesem Kollegen eher leichter, etwas zu nennen das er nicht toll findet

Oh doch, FSP ist das Beste, denn alle ausgefallenen bequiet waren von Topower 

LC-Power LC6550GP2 - Seite 10 - ForumBase

LC-Power LC6550GP2 - Seite 11 - ForumBase


----------



## poiu (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wenn du Guckmalrein meinst, er hat nicht geschrieben das CWT Dreck ist sondern das CWT Probleme beim Thema gleich bleibende Qualität hat!

ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - *Split* LC-Power LC6550GP2

EDIT ach so du meinst FormatC von Tomshardware

PS ich kann die beiträge von GUckmalrein empfehlen sind lesenswert  auch wenn der manchmal etwas dick aufträgt, hat  der Mann doch Ahnung.  AUßerdem horchen bei seiner aussagen einige meiner Kontakte auf und wollen nur zu gern wissen wer das ist, das finde ich wiederum doch sehr interessant


----------



## Systemcrash (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das nicht alles von CWT top ist, weiß ich  

Aber die bauen/bauten durchaus brauchbare Teile, ich nenne mal das Corsair VX550.

Klar, wenn der Labeler spart, spart auch CWT. Aber das können FSP, Huntkey, Enhance uva auch

Dein Spezi scheint aber auch zu denken, das FSP keine schwankende Qualität liefert, was ich widerum nicht bezeugen kann, weil ich schon etliche defekte 300/350W Fortron in den letzten Jahren ausgetauscht habe.


----------



## poiu (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ach jeder hat schwankende qualität, es gehr aber wohl eher um denn umfang und umgang mit sowas. 

das ist nicht mein Spezi  

ich persönlich ordne CWT/FSP/HEC in die drei Buchstaben gruppe ein, die können TOP Produkte liefern aber auch das gegen teil ist möglich


----------



## Erzbaron (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

CWT ist in der Lage hervorragende Netzteile zu konstruieren und zu bauen ... genau wie HEC und FSP ... aber schlussendlich bekommt der Kunde wofür er bezahlt ...


----------



## poiu (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das gute allte 





> You get what you pay for


 Prinzip


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

CWT baut auch das Thermaltake und das Cobra Nitro und das letztere ist Müll, das Thermaltake ist jetzt auch nicht so der Kracher!


----------



## Lotz24 (30. März 2011)

Weiss jemand etwas über das Thermaltake in meiner Signatur, wie es sich qualitätsmäßig und so einordnet. Habe es von einem bekannten bekommen, da mein 4 Jahre altes Enermax abgeraucht ist. Ich weiss nur, dass es auf den 2 12V Schienen 33 A hat und einen 6 und 6+2 Pin PCIe Stecker hat.


----------



## Erzbaron (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kennst du z. B. das Corsair HX 850W? Auch CWT made und verdammt gut ...


----------



## Systemcrash (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Einer meiner häufigsten Sätze, wenn mich jemand fragt ob er nicht das Teil für 30€ kaufen soll, wenn ich ihm eins für 50€ empfehle 

BTW, was sind hier so die Meinungen über Andyson? Ich dachte immer, das ist Billigmüll a la Huntkey-LC-Power, Wintech usw. Bei Jonnyguru las ich aber das die auch gute Dinger bauen.

Ein Kollege hat mich grad angemailt, das sein Mobo eine Spannung von 12,84V im Bios anzeigt. Ist das nicht etwas viel?


----------



## poiu (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

die werte müssen nicht stimmen!


----------



## Systemcrash (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist ein recht neues Gigabyte-Mobo

ich hab auch ein Gigabyte, da zeigen mir Monitoring-Tools immer höhere Werte an als das Board selbst, ö.ö


@Lotz24:

Mittlere CWT-Quali. OK, aber nicht unbedingt gut. Für dein System locker ausreichend, 33A sind ok für ein 450W


----------



## Lotz24 (30. März 2011)

Also brauch ich keine Angst haben, dass es mir um die Ohren fliegt.


----------



## Philipus II (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bezüglich huntkey:
Es gibt einige sehr gute Modelle. Diese finden irgendwie aber kaum den Weg nach Deutschland. Hier kommt überwiegend der Schrott an, oft als LC Power.
Herstellerdiskussionen sind eher wenig sinnvoll. Bei fast allen finden sich brauchbare, gute, sehr gute und miese Modelle. Irgendeine Leiche hat da wohl jeder im Keller.


----------



## Lotz24 (30. März 2011)

Die bauen eben auch nur das, was von ihnen/LC Power verlangt wird.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nö Cougar hat keine Leichen im Keller, gut die gibts noch nicht so lange aber dennoch waren durchgehend gute bis sehr gute Netzteile. Auch Seasonic hat sich nicht wirklich einen Ausreißer gegönnt.


----------



## Systemcrash (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Lotz24:

Garantieren kann dir sowas keiner. Insgesamt würde ich sagen, wenn du ein Enermax kleinkriegst, schaffst du das auch mit einem CWT.

Außerdem weiß ich nicht was das Ding bei deinem Vorgänger mitgemacht hat. Dieses Teil gibts schon ca. 2 Jahre auf dem Markt, NTs altern dank der großen Elkos stärker als manch andere Hardware.

Dazu muß ich noch erwähnen, das dies technisch wesentlich älter ist als man meint. Ein NT mit 70% Eff würde ich nicht in einem PC bauen, der mehrere Stunden am Tag läuft.


----------



## Lotz24 (31. März 2011)

Naja es war noch eingeschweißt  keine Ahnung wo er das her hat. In google findet man wirklich gar nichts darüber. Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Systemcrash (31. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kurzes Fazit: Kann noch lange laufen, aber Effizienz ist nach heutigen Maßstab mehr als mäßig. Für einen PC der einige Zeit pro Tag läuft, würde sich selbst was mit 80plus-Bronze lohnen

Ich seh diese Serie zu horrenden Preisen bei diversen Blödmärkten rumliegen.


----------



## Lotz24 (31. März 2011)

Naja mich hat es nur einen Kasten Bier gekostet xD. Der PC ist eigentlich  auch nur zum spielen an.


----------



## Philipus II (31. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@hulkhardy1

Cougar sind ja HEC. Von HEC gibts einige Gurken. Von Cougar selber gabs am Anfang (ausserhalb .de's) auch ein paar grenzwertige Produkte.
Bei Seasonic fällt mir spontan keine Gurke ein. Klebt man aber auf ein 300W Modell einen 600W Sticker, liefere ich ab sofort super billige Seasonic made 600W Netzteile


----------



## Strahleman (31. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wahnsinn, 10 Seiten und fast nur wieder Spam wegen den Durchfall-Kandidaten (das klingt irgendwie ekelhaft ).
Ich bin echt sehr gespannt auf den ausführlichen Artikel und da ich weiß, wie aufwändig so ein großes Review mit doch zum Teil anscheinend recht brisanten Testergebnissen ist, verstehe ich auch, dass ich da nicht irgendwas ausplaudern wollt, was falsch interpretiert wird. Finde ich so auch sehr löblich!
Vermutungen hin und her, ich denke jeder hat seinen Tipp abgegeben und jetzt reicht es auch damit wieder (und wer ein wenig zwischen den Zeilen lesen kann, der kann schnell ein paar Kandidaten ausschließen. So kommt für mich nur noch eine große Überraschung in Frage, die bei mir pers. keine Überraschung wäre).


----------



## Erzbaron (31. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Durchfall-Kandidaten ... Warum muss ich dabei ans DschungelCamp denken? 

@ Simon

kannst mir ja ne PM schreiben was dein "Tipp" für die Überraschung ist, oder du nervst Aaron, der müsste das ja auch mitbekommen haben 

@ Hulkhardy

Naja, Cougar hat schon Leichen im im Keller, zumindest im weitesten Sinne, es wurden einige Modelle versprochen die es aber nie wirklich nach D. geschafft haben ... allerdings die die es dann doch geschafft haben sind echt gut bis auf wenige nicht ganz so glückliche Ausnahmen ...


----------



## Aks-ty (31. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Thema Cougar is wieder ne sache für sich^^
Jeder Hersteller muss erfahrungen Sammeln oder sehr viel Geld investieren um erfahrungen und Patente zu kaufen und selbst dann is es noch nicht sicher das Top Netzteile raus kommen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du spielst jetzt aber nicht auf die defekte LED am Netzteilschalter an oder???? Das hat Cougar so manch üblen Kommentar eingebracht.


----------



## Erzbaron (31. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Leds sind ein Faktor der jetzt nicht soooooo schwerwiegend ist  um nicht zu sagen der total Banane ist ...

Ich denke eher an die CMX, die leider nicht ganz so klasse waren wie die CM ... wobei die GX und SX natürlich schon wieder richtig gut sind


----------



## Lotz24 (31. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So da mein HD4870 weichen muss gegen eine GTX570 oder HD6970 bräuchte ich schon wieder euren Rat^^. Leistung hätte ich gedacht so etwa 500-600 Watt. Kabelmanagement wäre nicht schlecht, aber nicht unbeding nötig. Budget liegt bei so ca. 65€.


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (31. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo ...

ich hab eine kleine Frage zu meinem Netzteil (LC-Power Silent Giant LC6650GP3 Green Power 650W ATX 2.3)
Mich würde interessieren, ob der 140mm Lüfter die Luft ansaugt oder rausbringt ??
Ich hatte vor mir das CM Storm Sniper zu kaufen und dazu müsste ich wissen wie ich es platzieren soll ?!?

Danke & LG
O_Z


----------



## Kaktus (31. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Behalt doch dein jetziges NT. Die neuen Karten verbrauchen nicht mehr als die 4870


----------



## Lotz24 (31. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

naja 33A sind halt nicht die Welt auf 12V und wenn ich dann noch übertakte...


----------



## Erzbaron (31. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

33A @ 12V sind immerhin 396W  soviel liefert so manches 500W Netzteil nicht ... das passt, wenn dich an dem Netzteil nicht anderes stört kannst du es ohne wenn und aber behalten ... 

@ Olching_Zocker

Der Lüfter saugt Luft an und "bläst" diese auf die Bauteile ... Beim Storm Sniper wird das NT doch unten verbaut, oder? Wie "rum" du das einbaust ist eigentlch total Banane, ich persönlich bevorzuge die Variante mit dem Lüfter nach unten da das NT so nicht die erwärmte Luft der GPU ansaugt


----------



## ph1driver (31. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Wie "rum" du das einbaust ist eigentlch total Banane, ich persönlich bevorzuge die Variante mit dem Lüfter nach unten da das NT so nicht die erwärmte Luft der GPU ansaugt


 
Vorausgesetzt es ist ein Staubfilter vorhanden, sonst ist das NT ratz fatz versifft.


----------



## Systemcrash (31. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die 570 ist mit 225W, die 6970 mit 250W angegeben. Das ist schon deutlich mehr als eine 4870 zieht

Mit KM wirds schwer bis 65€, die empfehlenswerten liegen eher Richtung 80€

Ohne KM wär sowas:

Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Lotz24 (31. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Die 570 ist mit 225W, die 6970 mit 250W angegeben. Das ist schon deutlich mehr als eine 4870 zieht
> 
> Mit KM wirds schwer bis 65€, die empfehlenswerten liegen eher Richtung 80€
> 
> ...



Theoretisch müsste es ja gehen aber ich vertrau dem Thermaltake irgendwie nicht und die Effizienz ist auch nirgendwo angegeben.
Das Antec hab ich auch schon angeschaut.


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (31. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt es ist ein Staubfilter vorhanden, sonst ist das NT ratz fatz versifft.


 
Ja, es ist die Frage ob beim Sniper unten fürs Netzteil ein Staubfilter integriert ist, denn soweit ich es gelesen habe nicht
Links die Netzteil Position und rechte eine weitere Möglichkeit für 120mm/140mm Fans !!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (31. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Lotz24 schrieb:


> und die Effizienz ist auch nirgendwo angegeben.



Hat >70% und passiv PFC. Da würde ich mir lieber ein neues kaufen.


----------



## Erzbaron (31. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Lotz24

Die Effizienz ist auch unter 80%, deswegen steht die nirgens , ist halt ein älteres Low Budget Design mit PPFC ... nicht ganz schlecht (sogar eines der besseren mit P PFC) aber halt nicht mehr aktuell ...

Allerdings ein 600W NT mit KM für 60€ gibts nicht ... auf was könntest du denn eher verzichten? Auf 20€ mehr Aufwand oder auf KM?


----------



## Lotz24 (31. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

eher auf Kabelmanagement. Hab mir mal die ins Auge gefasst das Antec soll ja nicht schlecht sein. Wie siehts mit dem NesteQ aus?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also für 70€ gäbe es das schon KM und 600Watt und sogar ein einigermaßen gutes NT, keine Angst ist kein Schrott das Sharkoon: Sharkoon Rush Power M SHA-R600M 600W ATX 2.3 (8728) ab 69.84 € | heise online-Preisvergleich


----------



## Systemcrash (31. März 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Tja, das Antec bietet halt stolze 40A auf 12V und ist vom Eff her eher Silber. Das Nesteq hat gute Enhance-Technik, ebenso wie das Sharkoon. Das Sharkoon ist halt etwas älter und nicht ganz so effizient wie die anderen.

Ein schlechtes Geschäft machst du mit keinen, aber wenn du auf KM verzichten kannst würd ich ganz klar zum Antec greifen.

Deine Entscheidung


----------



## Lotz24 (31. März 2011)

Hab hier eine SuperBlume gefunden:Atlas Design 580W.
Hab aber mal gehört das bei denen einige Schutzfunktionen fehlen. 

Ok sehe gerade die sind von 2009. Trotzdem zu empfehlen? Wenn nicht wird es das NesteQ.


----------



## PIXI (1. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

so als kleines update,

habe mir nun das aurum in der 500w variante bestellt (auf anraten vom herrn baron) und wenn wer will kann ich auch ein paar 
bilder machen sobald es da ist.
später nachdem ich dann getestet habe ob es funzt werde ich das teil auch mal offen haben um einpaar kabel zu
entfernen und einige die gekürzt werden (an dieser stelle wenn gewünscht auch bilder).

wie und mit welchem programm kann ich eigentlich am besten einen vergleichstest zu meinem jetzigen nt in sachen
leistungsaufnahmen machen?

also, ein zwar billiges baumarkt- strommessgerät habe ich hier (hoffe das reicht um wenigstens einen vergleich zu haben, das es nicht genau ist
sollte ja kein hinderniss sein) aber es fehlt halt doch so das wissen.

gruß PIX
was ich beachten muss usw...


----------



## Systemcrash (1. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, würd halt zumindest Idle (ruhender Desktop) und Vollast (Prime95+urmark) testen

UN´nd aufpassen, das du CPU und GK nicht brätst 

@Lotz24:

Keine Chance für die Blume, mein klares Voting --> Nesteq


----------



## Erzbaron (1. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ PIXI

du meinst wegen den beiden PCIe Steckern?  Ich werde vermutlich beim Corsair AX 850W aus unserem Test bleiben ... das gefällt mir ganz gut, ist leise und schick ... passt 

Aber Bilder und Messwerte kannst du auf jeden Fall mal posten


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jop, zerleg das NT mal und mach Bilder von der Platine.


----------



## PIXI (1. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hoffe wirklich das es was taugt und schön leise wird/ist. 

@systemcash: danke, dann werde ich das genau so machen einmal vorher und nacher

@erzbaron: ja den vergleich kann ich dann hier posten, könntes du bitte deine frage etwas präzieser stellen ich steh grad auf dem schlach

@quantenslipstream: nach dem ich gerade deinen nick getippt habe frage ich mich wie man auf so einen nick kommt der einem die zunge
brechen lässt und sich auch noch so lässtig schreibt 
zum nt: mach ich


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Deshalb nennen ihn auch alle nur quanti..........die restlichen Buchstaben sind für den Fisch!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



PIXI schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream: nach dem ich gerade deinen nick getippt habe frage ich mich wie man auf so einen nick kommt der einem die zunge
> brechen lässt und sich auch noch so lässtig schreibt
> zum nt: mach ich


 
Du kannst auf jeden Fall davon ausgehen, dass der Nick noch unbenutzt ist, wenn du dich irgendwo anmelden willst.


----------



## PIXI (1. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

^^ davon gehe ich aus, was meint ihr ist es ein brauchbares nt oder doch nur so laue kost wie beim super fower?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Aurum ist schon OK.


----------



## Erzbaron (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Aurum ist wirklich spannend und das derzeit einzige non DC-to-DC Netzteil mit Goldzertifikat am Markt 

Und ganz nebenbei ist es auch die Basis für das BQ! E7 Golden welches in unseren Breiten leider nicht verkauft wird ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sind eigentlich die E7 noch länger zu kaufen oder wurden sie komplett von der E8 Serie abgelöst?


----------



## Erzbaron (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die "normalen" E7 sind komplett durch die E8 abgelöst, im schönen Amiland gibts die E7 aber als "E7 Golden" welche mit unseren E7 absolut nicht vergleichbar sind 

Also, ja, die E7 bei uns wurden komplett durch die E8 abgelöst ...und ein E7 neu zu kaufen lohnt sich absolut nicht mehr


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kommt nicht auch bald eine neue Pure Power Serie?


----------



## poiu (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

die L8 ja


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und wann kommen die?


----------



## poiu (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

nerve frage mal denn Stefan  

aber du bekommst bestimmt nur sein Standard Satz zu hören


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Den Stadardsatz kenne ich schon, daher frage ich ja extra nach.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab hier ein Netzteil, wo ich keine Ahnung habe was für ein Teil das eigentlich ist und zwar mit der Bezeichnung: Switching Power Supply SL-500. 360 Watt auf der 12Volt Schiene. Würde rein Tehoretisch für meine Zwecke reichen also einen Q6600 und einer ATI4890, nur zweifle ich über die Qualli der Netzteils???


----------



## poiu (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das ist doch ein scherz Hulk oder


SL500 ist das billig 10€ NT von Inter-tech


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Shit, war ein HEC drinn mit 250 Watt wollte ich austauschen gegen das andere aber jetzt ist die Sache mir doch zu riskant. Mal sehen was ich mir jetzt einfallen lasse.


----------



## Erzbaron (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das 250W HEC dürfte eher die erforderliche Power liefern als das SL500  viel mieser gehts nämlich kaum noch ^^


----------



## poiu (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ach sag das nicht linkworld hat da bestimmt was im Programm


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja ja wer den Schaden hat braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen. Hab mir aber gleich gedacht das was mit dem NT was nicht stimmt, als ich durch das Lüftergitter geschaut habe und die Platine gesehen hab, deswegen hab ich gleich mal hier noch gefragt um ne Bestätigung zu bekommen. Hätt ja sein können das Inter Tech vielleicht auch ein paar vernünftige NT's im Programm haben, ist wohl nicht so Shit Happens. Aber ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich meinen Freund von dem Einbau abhalten kann, egal ist sein Rechner.


----------



## poiu (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

soll er sich ein Arctic Cooling Fuion 550R für 38€ kaufen, nicht so der hit  aber 1000mal besser


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Weiß ich, sogar ein Arlt 500Watt NT für 28€ wäre besser, da funzen wenigstens die Schutschaltungen. Aber du weißt wie manche sind. "Das NT sieht doch gut aus, Silber Verchromt das wird schon gehen"! Was willst du auf so was antworten.


----------



## poiu (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

antwort : wenn das NT mit deinem PC Feritg ist kannst dir einen neuen kaufen gehen  

Visualisieren  

YouTube - AXP PSU


----------



## Erzbaron (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Popcorn und Bier kaufen und zusehen wie der Rechner abbrennt   gibt doch nix romantischeres als ein schönes, warmes Feuerchen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Haaaa, ich hab mit ihm eben telefoniert und es sieht so aus als wolle er es einbauen. Hab ihm aber gesagt das Teil muss 15 Minuten Furmark überstehen. Ich mach eine Video Aufzeichnung von der Sache Morgen und wenn das NT hoch geht stell ich das Video hier rein.


----------



## Frosdedje (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Ich mach eine Video Aufzeichnung von der Sache Morgen und wenn das NT hoch geht stell ich das Video hier rein.


Oh ja. 
Ich freue mich schon, wie das SL500 von Inter-Tech bei Volllast sich selbst zerlegen wird.  

Und hier noch ein Netztelreview bei Hardwaresecrets mit einen "Fata Andysona":
Andyson Nuclear 850 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## poiu (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ist aber nur ein 750W NT


----------



## Systemcrash (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kein OCP, das ist schwach.

Aber ansonsten sieht das Teil ganz annehmbar aus


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hier ein Video zum Tehma OCP: YouTube - Over Current Protection


----------



## Systemcrash (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wobei ich der Meinung bin, das sowas auch bei Single-Rail-NTs der gehobenen Leistungsklasse passieren kann


----------



## Erzbaron (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wobei man bei Single Rail noch genauer differenzieren muss ... es gibt "richtige" Single Rail Netzteile und "Möchtegern Single Rail" ... zu ersteren ist zum Beispiel das Corsair AX 1200W zu nennen, zu letzteren die Seasonic X Serie ...


----------



## Systemcrash (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Für die echten Single-Rail würd ich weiterhin zu meiner Behauptung stehen, bei solchen mit scheinbaren Single eher nicht.


----------



## Erzbaron (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Deine Bedenken kann ich zu 100% nachvollziehen ... Simon Z. (Strahlemann) hat ja neulichst erst gezeigt was bei einem "richtigen" Single Rail passieren kann wenn man mal 100A über ein Kabel zieht


----------



## Systemcrash (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da ich gelernter Elektriker bin weiß ich auch was 100A anrichten kann 

Hab in diesem Thread einige zweifelhaft Ausagen gefunden, die ich -und einige andere hier- nicht vestehen kann. Seit wann sind Single-Rails besser für die Haltbarkeit des NTs?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...etzteildiskussionsthread-156.html#post2219015


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Deine Bedenken kann ich zu 100% nachvollziehen ... Simon Z. (Strahlemann) hat ja neulichst erst gezeigt was bei einem "richtigen" Single Rail passieren kann wenn man mal 100A über ein Kabel zieht


 
Als Video?


----------



## Erzbaron (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das war eine spannende Diskussion die du da grad verlinkt hast 

Unser Corsair Staff wollte im Bezug auf die Haltbarkeit darauf hinaus das bei einem MultiRail Netzteil gewisse Schaltvorgänge einfach nötig sind um die angeforderte Leistung entsprechend zu verteilen, diese Schaltvorgänge "beanspruchen" das NT und senken die Effizienz um ein paar Stellen hinter dem Komma, dies alles führt nach seiner Auffassung zu einem gewissen Verlust der Langzeithaltbarkeit ... 

Stell dir das so vor, nach seiner Auffassung funktioniert ein Beispiel Single Rail Netzteil 150.000h, ein entsprechendes Multi Rail nur 145.000h ... viel Größer sind die Unterschiede da nicht ...

Und grundsätzlich hat er durchaus Recht das ein Multi Rail Design weniger langlebiger sein KANN, allerdings sind die Unterschiede so marginal das sie meiner Auffassung nach keinerlei Bedeutung haben ... z. B. könnte man dies schon durch minimal bessere Bauteile kompensieren ...

Wobei Das Video von Simon ja gezeigt hat das das AX1200 eben doch nicht so toll abgesichert ist wie behauptet wurde ... Beispielsweise die Seasonic X haben im gleichen Test ordnungsgemäß abgeschaltet ...

@ Quanti

Jap, das war kürzlich als "PCGH in Gefahr" Video auf einer PCGH DVD drauf


----------



## b0s (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So Leute ich brauch zügige Beratung:
Mein P7 Dark Power Pro 550W ist zu lang für das was ich in meinem neuen Gehäuse vor hab und da ich ohnehin mit dem Gedanken an ein neues NT gespielt habe ( warum auch immer , glaub wollte Erfahrungen sammeln, abseits von BQ ) muss es jetzt sein. Ich will den Rechner endlich fertig haben und deswegen zieh ich morgen los und kauf eins.

Kriterien:
- Standardlänge (keine 18cm, sondern 16cm)
- 500-600 Watt (siehe Signatur. CPU und GPU OCed, ich möchte Spielraum für eine zukünftige stärkere Graka haben, falls sinnig auch 650W, aber das klingt mir Oversized)
- so leise wie möglich
- so effizient wie möglich
- Kabelmanagement
- Farbe zweitrangig, außert es ist pink 

Los!

Danke im Vorraus 


P.S.: Mein schärfster Favorit bisher: Seasonic X-560.

P.P.S.: Ich hab keinen neuen Thread eröffnet da ich mir hier mehr Aufmerksamkeit erhoffe und davon ausgehe, dass es nicht so viele Kandidaten gibt, dass das hier in einen längeren Exzess ausartet.


----------



## Systemcrash (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das X-560 ist schon klasse 

Alternativen dazu:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a497622.html

Enermax PRO87+ 600W ATX 2.3 (EPG600AWT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 600W ATX 2.3 (RS-600-80GA-D3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wobei das Seasonic bei der Lautstärke wohl etwas besser ist.

Als billige Alternative kam noch ein Aurum in Frage, allerdings wolltest du was abseits von bequiet


----------



## b0s (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Aurum hätte ich um ein Haar genommen wenn die Peripherie-Kabelstränge nicht wirklich absolut schrottig und dämlich sehr ungünstig und nachteilig organisiert wären.

Enermax hab natürlich im Kopf gehabt, aber hinten angestellt, weil die Modu recht teuer sind, gemessen an der Konkurrenz. Oder erhalte ich da einen mir unbekannten Mehrwert für?
Die Pro hab ich noch gar nicht beachtet, die Kabelstränge sehen brauchbar aus (zwar bisschen viel, aber nicht-modulare könnens schließlich nicht jedem recht machen).

Das Cooler Master wird wenn in der selben Liga eher am unteren Ende mitspielen oder?

Da ich gern ein leises NT haben möchte, das lange lebt und Reserven für ein eventuelles GPU Upgrade hat, würde ich bei Enermax z.B. zur 600W Version greifen. Bei dem Preis klopft wiederrum das X-660 an die Tür. Zuviel des guten oder immernoch sinnvoll - was meint ihr?

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, läuft es jedenfalls auf ein Duell zwischen Enermax und Seasonic hinaus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ob Enermax oder Seasonic ist jetzt Banane, beide sind sehr gut, das Enermax soll leiser sein und beim Seasonic soll man es hören, wenn der Lüfter anspringt.


----------



## Strahleman (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> ... man mal 100A über ein Kabel zieht


Waren sogar nur 60 Ampere und ein paar zerquetsche in der Spitze... Wir wollen ja nicht übertreiben


----------



## b0s (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ob Enermax oder Seasonic ist jetzt Banane, beide sind sehr gut, das Enermax soll leiser sein und beim Seasonic soll man es hören, wenn der Lüfter anspringt.



Das weiß ich ja schon. Deswegen frage ich ja hier nach Erfahrungen, um mein angelesenes Wissen zu verifizieren, konkretisieren bzw. erweitern.


----------



## Systemcrash (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Coolermaster liegt nicht ganz auf dem Niveau des Enermax oder Seasonic, das stimmt. Aber für den Preis bietet es gute Technik.

Wenn du kein SLI/CF oder 2xGPU-Karte einsetzt, reicht ein 500W mMn völlig

Gegen Enermax spricht nur der Preis, der vielen aber nicht ganz unwichtig ist.

Sonst wüßte in ich in der Leistungsklasse nix, selbst wenn man Silber auch zur Auswahl hat. Das Cougar GX 600 ist 180mm groß, fällt also auch raus.

Andere empfehlenswerte goldige NTs wie die OCZ fangen erst in höheren Wattklassen an.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



b0s schrieb:


> Das weiß ich ja schon. Deswegen frage ich ja hier nach Erfahrungen, um mein angelesenes Wissen zu verifizieren, konkretisieren bzw. erweitern.


 
Die Erfahrungen der anderen User sind auch nur subjektiv, jeder empfindet es halt anders.


----------



## Systemcrash (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Besonders was Lautstärke angeht.

Und kaum ein user hat Möglichkeiten zu wirklich tiefgründigen Tests, höchstens ein Energiekostenmeßgerät mit dem er den Verbrauch seines System noch mit dem Vorgängernetzteil vergleichen kann.

Ich bin der Meinung das du mit keinem dieser NTs ein schlechtes Geschäft machst. Und wie gesagt, selbst 500W sollten mit deinem System locker ausreichen, Luft nach oben wäre da auch noch


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab mein Dark Power P9 und das ist sehr leise. Mag sein, dass das Enermax noch leiser ist, aber das würde ich einfach nicht mehr feststellen können, nur eben mit Messgeräten, aber nicht mehr mit dem subjektivem Gefühl der Ohren.


----------



## Own3r (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mal kurz eine Frage 
Ich werde morgen mein Netzteil an BeQuiet! senden. Wisst ihr wie lange etwa die Bearbeitungsdauer ist?


----------



## Erzbaron (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ca. 1 Woche  +- ein paar Tage je nach Menge der anliegenden Arbeit


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Keine Ahnung, frag doch hier im BeQuiet Unterforum nach. Ansprechpartner ist Stefan@be quiet.


----------



## b0s (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Dark Power P9 und das ist sehr leise. Mag sein, dass das Enermax noch leiser ist, aber das würde ich einfach nicht mehr feststellen können, nur eben mit Messgeräten, aber nicht mehr mit dem subjektivem Gefühl der Ohren.


Ich will ja auch nicht unbemerkbare Perfektion. Einfach das beste fürs Geld. Deshalb steht Enermax eben nicht vorne, aber in Frage.

Die großzügige Dimensionierung hab ich einkalkuliert, da ich mit max. OC mein System auf ~400 Watt bringe (200W GPU, 150W CPU, 50W Rest). Wenn ich in einem Jahr eine GFX mit 200-250W TDP kaufe, die ggfs. etwas OCed wird, kommen bis zu 100 W drauf. Und da ich dann nicht schon wieder ein neues NT kaufen möchte und ungern das vorhandene auf annähernd 100% fahren mag, kalkuliere ich lieber jetzt eine Stufe höher ein. 550W sind für mein jetziges System schließlich wie maßgeschneidert (Durchschnittlich ca. 300W Lastverbrauch).

Ich tendiere zu Seasonic, wegen Vollmodularität und Semi-Passivität. Werde noch ein wenig genauer die Kabel und Details studieren, ob sich ausschlaggebende Unterschiede abzeichnen.


----------



## Strahleman (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn du Enermax haben möchtest, aber ein wenig sparen willst, dann schau dir doch einmal die LEPA Netzteile an - da steckt auch Enermax drin. Leider konnte ich aber noch keinen genauen Blick drauf werfen (das Paket von Coolergiant steht schon ein paar Tage lang unberührt im "Labor") und daher auch nicht sagen, ob es leise Netzteile sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber gerade am Lüfter und der Lüftersteuerung wird gerne gespart, sieht man ja beim Antec High Current, auch wenn das Seasonic Technik ist, die Lüftersteuerung ist Made by Antec.


----------



## Philipus II (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sicher?
Die klassischen S12II sind ja ebenfalls recht laut unter last.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So weit ich weiß, ist die Lüftersteuerung bei den Antec eine andere als bei der Basis von Seasonic.
Der Kunde bekommt halt das, was er haben will.


----------



## Systemcrash (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn das nicht so ausgeht wie bei diversen bequiet...


----------



## b0s (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Strahleman schrieb:


> Wenn du Enermax haben möchtest, aber ein wenig sparen willst, dann schau dir doch einmal die LEPA Netzteile an - da steckt auch Enermax drin. Leider konnte ich aber noch keinen genauen Blick drauf werfen (das Paket von Coolergiant steht schon ein paar Tage lang unberührt im "Labor") und daher auch nicht sagen, ob es leise Netzteile sind.


Laut Test bei Jonnyguru (liest sich echt unterhaltsam  ) macht es vieles gut, wenig unbefriedigend, aber nix überragend. Gerade das KM ist komisch (EPS und 4+4 ATX Kabel fest verdrahtet).

Sieht mir also nach einem minimal abgespeckten und geringfügig abgeänderten Enermax modu87+ aus, für ein Stück weniger Geld.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Own3r schrieb:


> Mal kurz eine Frage
> Ich werde morgen mein Netzteil an BeQuiet! senden. Wisst ihr wie lange etwa die Bearbeitungsdauer ist?


Hallo Own3r

Die Bearbeitungsdauer sollte nicht (wesentlich) länger als mein Urlaub sein


----------



## Erzbaron (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hattest du nicht 6 Wochen Urlaub Stefan?


----------



## b0s (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nach einmal drüber schlafen hat sich meine Meinung zum Lepa gebildet: Nicht schlecht, aber ich will kein Versuchskaninchen, sondern ein sicheres Ding.

Es wird das X-560 werden.


----------



## Own3r (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo Own3r
> 
> Die Bearbeitungsdauer sollte nicht (wesentlich) länger als mein Urlaub sein



Wie lang ist denn dein Urlaub?  
Das Netzteil ist auf jeden Fall schon auf dem Weg


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Own3r schrieb:


> Wie lang ist denn dein Urlaub?
> Das Netzteil ist auf jeden Fall schon auf dem Weg


Nicht allzu lang 

Du kannst uns ja auf den laufenden halten, wenn dein Netzteil wieder zu dir gefunden hat.


----------



## Own3r (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hoffe das das Netzteil noch diese Woche kommt 

Der Defekt ist aber schon sehr merkwürdig. Irgendwie scheint ein Transistor eine Spannung weiter durchzuleiten.


----------



## poiu (6. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

seasonic fährt aktuell eine interessante Aktion XD

Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Seasonic X-Series 650/750W 80plus Gold 450W-1000W Mitte 2010


----------



## PIXI (6. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ein kleines update von mir gibt es morgen, das aurum ist bei mir angekommen und die ersten
tests vom aktuellen nt sind gemacht mal sehen wie sich das aurum schlägt.

ich hoffe das ich am we das die arbeiten am nt soweit habe das ich es einbauen kann...


gruß PIX


----------



## Strahleman (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Zum Aurum ist seit Anfang der Woche nun auch endlich mein Test online  (Link haben Erzbaron und poiu gepostet) 
Ich finde, dass das Aurum immer eine Empfehlung wert ist. V.a. bei dem Preis und der gelieferten Qualität


----------



## Erzbaron (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Simon, nehm lieber den Link raus ... nicht das unser Freund Klutten das als verbotene Werbung wertet und du 1 Woche Sperre bekommst 

BTW, schöner Test, längst gelesen, tolles Netzteil


----------



## Strahleman (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Danke für's Lob 

Hmm, gilt das denn schon als Werbung? Ist ja immerhin ein "Netzteildiskussionsthread", in dem über Netzteile diskutiert wird und somit ist der Link ja mit Informationen behaftet


----------



## Erzbaron (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, du arbeitest für PC Max und postest einen Link zu euch ... ich glaube da wird Klutten der Kamm schwellen 

Aber wenn ich den Link poste ist alles super, ich "arbeite" schließlich für einen Mitbewerber 

Simons Aurum 400W test ENDLICH online


----------



## poiu (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Schön das der Arum test Online ist, hab denn auch schon überflogen  

FSP Aurum 400 Watt | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests

wenn ihr sehen wollt wie man kein Test schreibt

350W: Enermax ErPro80+ vs. Coba EcoStar 80+ - Review Hartware.net

hab mich auch im Forum intensiv  ausgekotzt


----------



## Strahleman (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der Test von Hartware.de ist echt grenzwertig. Mir kommt es ein wenig so vor, als ob nur oberflächlich die Werte angeschaut wurden. Eine wirkliche Interpretation der Messungen findet aber nicht oder eben nicht richtig statt.
Leider ist so eine Art eines "Tests" im Internet ja üblich, aber das ist ja schon bekannt aber groß reden lohnt gar nicht mehr. Das würde nur wieder zu einer Grundsatzdiskussion führen


----------



## Klutten (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Naja, du arbeitest für PC Max und postest einen Link zu euch ... ich glaube da wird Klutten der Kamm schwellen
> 
> Aber wenn ich den Link poste ist alles super, ich "arbeite" schließlich für einen Mitbewerber
> 
> Simons Aurum 400W test ENDLICH online


 
Mir ist das eigentlich herzlich egal, aber ich habe die Interessen des Forenbetreibers zu vertreten - und wenn man Mitarbeiter gewisser Seiten kennt, ist Werbung leicht zu erkennen. Deinen zweiten sarkastischen Satz darfst du dir sparen. Auch der Zwinker-Smiley täuscht nicht über den Sinn und Zweck hinweg.


----------



## Systemcrash (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich mag Hartware, aber die NT-Tests sind da eigentlich unbrauchbar. Immerhin sieht man bei Vergleichstests den unterschiedlichen Stromverbrauch


----------



## poiu (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Update zu der Seasonic Aktion 

Von Seasonic gibt es aktuell eine Aktion wer ein X560 kauft bekommt  ein X660 geliefert 

Seasonic X-Series 650/750W 80plus Gold 450W-1000W Mitte 2010 - Seite 44 - Forum de Luxx

Wichtig ihr solltet euch nicht darauf verlassen ein x660 zu bekommen, wie der User dort schreibt  war das bei ihm der Fall aufgrund von Lieferschwierigkeiten beim  X560.

Es scheint Shop abhängig zu sein, ob & wie  diese Aktion an denn Kunden weiter gegeben wird.
Nicht jeder Shop wird das so machen wie der von dem HW User, außerdem steht dort nicht wie lange diese Aktion läuft.

Es ist also nicht Garantiert das ihr ein X660 auch geliefert bekommt, ist nur eine nette Überraschung^^


dank an User HomerJay von HWluxx


----------



## Philipus II (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der Test bei hartware.de ist eher eine Produktvorstellung eines Users.
Man baut das Netzteil ein, guckt ob es läuft, notiert seine Eindrücke, macht ein paar Bilder und schreibt ein paar Zeilen.
Leider wärs aber nichtmal ein guter Usertest. Die Interpretation der Spannungen ist für mich wenig sinnvoll und einige bereits von poiu aufgezählte Punkte lassen mich am Informationsgehalt des Berichts zweifeln.

Der Test des Aurums bei pc max ist mal wieder sehr interessant. Das Warten hat gelohnt.


----------



## poiu (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Für einen User Test ist es okay, aber für eine Hardware seite definitiv nicht  

nebenbei hatten wir hier auf PCGH schon deutlich bessere User Tests zB beim ENermax Gewinnspiel!


----------



## PIXI (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich mach noch kurz bilder und werde die im verlauf des heutigen abends mal hochladen...

mal noch so kurz nebenbei ist es schlimm wenn ich den lüfter des aurums gegen ein leiseres model eintausche?
dachte da so an ein slip stream mit 1200U/min.
habe das übrigens bei meinem derzeitigem vx550 gemacht und nie probleme bekommen...

gruß PIX


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Weißt ja an zu raten ist es nie den Netzteillüfter aus zu tauschen aber wie ich dich einschätze machst du es ja sowie so!!!


----------



## PIXI (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja hast recht, ich werde es aber ersteinmal austesten indem ich den impulsgeber ans mainboard
anschließe und das nt mal belaste.
somit kann ich schon relativ gut einschätzen ob der erzeugte luftstrom ausreicht.

gruß PIX


----------



## PIXI (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



PIXI schrieb:


> ich mach noch kurz bilder und werde die im verlauf des heutigen abends mal hochladen...
> 
> mal noch so kurz nebenbei ist es schlimm wenn ich den lüfter des aurums gegen ein leiseres model eintausche?
> dachte da so an ein slip stream mit 1200U/min.
> ...



So lange er mindestens die gleiche Fördermenge hat, und Dir die Garantie egal ist, warum nicht.


----------



## PIXI (7. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

^^denke ich auch und die garantie ist mir zwar nicht egal aber verschmerzbar

so habe nun die testläufe mit meinem alten nt abgeschlossen.
werde dann noch den vergleich nachreichen wenn ich das aurum
mal dran habe.

gruß PIX


----------



## Philipus II (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Vergesst beim Lüftertausch nicht:
Sollte durch das modifizierte Netzteil ein (Fremd-) Schaden entstehen, haftest du persönlich und unbegrenzt. Deine Haftpflichtversicherung kann die Deckung verweigern.
Bei Personenschäden sind auch strafrechtliche Konsequenzen möglich.


----------



## PIXI (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hi,

danke für dein hinweis aber ich denke das sollte bei einem netzteil nicht eintreffen. das ist ja
kein dekenfentilator den ich auf 10000u/min pimpe und brotmesser an die lüfterblätter schraube

gruß PIX


----------



## Kaktus (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@PIXI
Die Kondensatoren können noch so weit aufgeladen sein, das du dir (Worst Case) einen tödlichen Schlag holen kannst. Du brauchst also weder ein Messer noch sonst etwas. Lüftertauschen ist so ziemlich das dämlichste was man bei einem Netzteil machen kann.


----------



## Strahleman (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

PIXI, du musst auch bedenken, dass der Lüfter auf der Platine aufgelötet ist. D.h. du musst direkt im Netzteil rumlöten...


----------



## Own3r (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Du kannst uns ja auf den laufenden halten, wenn dein Netzteil wieder zu dir gefunden hat.



Noch ist nichts angekommen. Ich hoffe ich bekomme es noch vor Sonntag


----------



## PIXI (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@kaktus: ansichtssache, finde da ganz andere dinge dämlich...

@strahleman: nicht unbedingt wenn ich die lüfterkabel kappe und direkt an diese rangehe.


aber ich glaube das wird dieses we nichts weil ich noch andere sahen erledigen sollte.
werde, wenns noch interessiert, euch auf dem laufendem halten.


gruß PIX


----------



## Systemcrash (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hba auich noch nie bei einem neuen NT den Lüfter getauscht. Höchstens bei etwas älteren bei dem der Lüfter bös laut wurde


----------



## Chris_1982 (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo

Ich habe schon seit ich sage mal anderthalb Jahren dieses Netzteil hier:

Corsair HX 850W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-850HX) | Geizhals.at Österreich

Mit meiner letzten Hardware gab es nur Probleme wie zb Bluescreens in bfbc2 oder einfrieren in manch anderen Spielen.

Ich habe jetzt das Board und den Speicher in die RMA geschickt.

Die Hardware lief Prime 2 Stunden ganz normal stabil. Doch dann auch noch ein Bluescreen als ich meinen Soundmodus nur ändern wollte.

Als der Speicher nach Herstellerangaben lief kam schon beim Laden in der Map von bc2 ein Bluescreen.

Als dann auf einmal meine Grafikkarte ein lautes Geräusch machte und der Rechner abstürtzte in bc2 habe ich mir gedacht nicht schon wieder.

Mit meinem Board davor hatte ich auch solche Fehler explizit in dem Spiel.

Ich bin gerade dabei mir ein neues System zusammenzubauen.

Und die sorge das mein Netzteil nicht mehr richtig Funktioniert ist groß, ich habe nämlich nicht vor wenn dann das neue System wieder nicht 

funktioniert,daran rumschrauben..zu müssen, das möchte ich vermeiden.. ich würde es vorsichtshalber auch in die RMA schicken um es 

ausgetauscht zu bekommen.Wie läuft das denn bei einem Netzteil werden die generell ausgetauscht oder repariert?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Repariert wird in der Regel nichts mehr, lohnt nicht.


----------



## Chris_1982 (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Achso..dann werde ich das Netzteil wohl zurück zum Händler schicken müssen, ich hoffe wir haben die Rechnung noch, damals von HWV.


----------



## Tobucu (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da ich in mein System in ein neues Gehäuse ein baue brauche ich ein neues Netzteil. Hab zurzeit 2 Netzteile übergangsweise zusammen gestrickt.
Modulare Bauweise ist Pflicht und ich benötige mindestens 5 PCI-E Stecker ( 1 für MSI 870 A Fusion und 4 für Xfx 5870 & MSI 460 Hawk) Prozessor ist P II 965 alle OC.

Meine Frage ist jetzt wieviel Watt sollte das neue Netzteil haben?
Bei der Marke tendiere ich zu Be Quiet.


----------



## PIXI (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

denke das dir 650 - 750 watt ausreichen sollten, beim nt würde ich richtung silent pro gold 700w tendieren
weil es eben deinen ansprüchen genügen sollte und das zu einem fairen preis.

aber es melden sich bestimmt noch die spezis hier und können dir noch das ein oder andere nt ans herz legen.


gruß PIX


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also für den absoluten Worst case sind 600-650 W sicherlich ausreichend, allerdings ist es dort schwer was mit 5 PCIe Steckern zu finden, ohne dass man Adapter braucht!


----------



## Tobucu (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Werde wohl auf einen Adapter zurückgreifen, da die Netzteile mit 6 x PCI-E  jenseits von 800 Watt liegen.
Schon mal Danke an euch.


----------



## PIXI (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das silent pro gold 700w sollte 3x 6+2 pin anschlüsse haben und 3x 6 pin anschlüsse (zumindest steht das in der produktbeschreibung von 
mindfaktory).

gruß PIX


----------



## poiu (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

nimm ein Normales 750W Netzteil mit 4xPCIe steckern und denn fünften für das Mobo würde ichals Molex to PCIe realisieren

Corsair AX 750W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-750AX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Antec TruePower New TP-750, 750W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Chieftec Nitro BPS-750C 750W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Cougar SX S700 700W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich mein ein Netzteil tauscht man ja recht selten aus das schleppt man oft von PC zu PC mit über mehre Prozessor und Graka Generationen. Deshalb würd ich dir dringend zu eine Gold NT raten. Finanzierbar und auch brauchbar ist das Golden Green 750 Watt: Super Flower Golden Green Pro 750W ATX 2.3 (SF-750P14XE) ab 86.87 € | heise online-Preisvergleich . Ich persönlich habe das CougarGX 800Watt aber das kostet halt das Doppelte ist auber eins der besten auf dem Markt.


----------



## PIXI (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

update:
habe gerade den testlauf mit dem aurum abgeschlossen und möchte euch die 
ergebnisse nicht vorenthalten.
testprogramme waren der furmark und prime95, die kontrahenden 
sind das vx550 und natürlich das aurum 500w. 
hier nun die messdaten:

idle:                  141w / 118w
cpu last:            285w / 235w
gpu last:            330w / 289w
cpu + gpu last:  436w / 389w

bin mehr als zufrieden mit den ergebnissen nun folgt noch der umbau den ich 
aber heute nicht mehr durchführen werde, falls gewünscht kann ich noch ein paar
bilder dazu machen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß PIX


----------



## Chris_1982 (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Welche Netzteilmarke ist den momentan am beliebtesten?

Ich plane evtl auch die Anschaffung eines neuen Netzteils.

Was ist den von dem Hersteller Antec zu halten?


----------



## Erzbaron (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Empfehlungen haben nix mit "Beliebtheit" zu tun ... erzähl doch erstmal was du für inne Rechner planst und was da genau an Hardware reinkommen soll ... auch eine Budgetangabe sowie die angabe ob du Kabelmanagement brauchst/willst wären ganz nice


----------



## Chris_1982 (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo

Ich plane folgendes System:

Intel Core i7 2600K

Asrock Fatality P67 Professional bereits anwesend.

2x4 GB Arbeitsspeicher von G.Skill

MSI N 580 GTX bereits anwesend.

Auzentech Xfi Home Theater HD bereits anwesend.

Corsair Obsidian 800 D bereits anwesend

Corsair HX 850 bereits anwesend


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das sollte so locker klappen!
Ich würde kein neues Netzteil mir kaufen!


----------



## Chris_1982 (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem letzten System:

Hatte mehrere gemacht:

Wie schauen die Netzteil werte aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei 132X147 Pixel kann man leider nicht sehr viel erkennen.


----------



## poiu (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das HX ist zwar überdimensioniert aber da du das schon besitzt kannst du das ruhig weiterverwenden


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, ein neues Netzteil musst du dir nicht kaufen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wüsste auch nicht warum außer die willst die Effizienz verbessern und auf ein Gold NT aufrüsten dann kann ich dir das Golden Green 600 Watt empfehlen: Super Flower Golden Green Modular 600W ATX 2.3 (SF-600P14XE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## poiu (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

na ja das HX850 ist auch Gold zertifiziert und sollte das im unseren Stromnetz auch problemlos schaffen somit beschränkt sich der Vorteil auf ein paar W durch die bessere Auslastung = wayne


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja ja habs schon gemerkt, war wieder so ein typischer post von mir dabei trink ich gar kein Alkohol mehr!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber immerhin einer, der Superflower noch gut findet.
Ist hier im Forum eher selten.


----------



## ph1driver (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hey, ich auch.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber immerhin einer, der Superflower noch gut findet.
> Ist hier im Forum eher selten.


 
 Ich finde super Flower nicht immer gut aber die Golden Green sind wirklich annehmbar und wenn man den Preis sieht für ein 750 Watt Gold Netzteil dann sind sie immer eine Empfehlung wert!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Für mich eben nicht, aber jeder so, wie er es sieht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja und warum nicht? Dein Sharkoon ist auch nicht gerade ein high end Modell und ungefähr von der Qualität auf gleichen Niveau, sogar etwas darüber. Wohl gemerkt wir reden jetzt allein über die Golden Green Reihe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Weil Superflower Durchschnitstechnik ist, mehr nicht und mein Sharkoon reicht völlig. Wozu soll ich mir ein teures Gold Netzteil kaufen für einen Office Rechner? Damit ich im Jahr 3€ Stromkosten sparen kann?
Wie lange soll ich es denn benutzen, damit sich der Kaufpreis egalisiert, 20 Jahre?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und was hast du gegen Durchschnittstechnik wenn sie kein Crap ist? Viele fahren Opel und sind damit hoch zu frieden, weil ein Ferrari zwar besser ist aber auch teurer. Ist gibt keine Berichte das, das Golden Green vermehrt ausgefallen ist oder sonst Probleme bereitet. Und für ein Golde NT mit gutem KM für so einem recht guten Preis ist es sehr gut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Weil ich, wenn ich ein Gold Netzteil haben will, auch bereit bin, das auszugeben, damit ich gute Qualität bekomme und kein Durchschnitt.
Guck dir doch die Messwerte vom Golden Green an, ein gold Netzteil, das in den tiefen 80% Effizenz Bereich rumeiert ist nicht berauschend und die Lötqualität ist immer noch unter aller sau.
SuperFlower Golden Green 800W Power Supply Review


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du findest es schlecht weil ein 800 Watt NT bei einer Last von 100Watt auf 82 ab fällt? Erstens ist das in diesem unterem Bereich bei vielen NT's so und zweitens wenn du dir so ein NT kaufst zieht der immer erheblich mehr als 100 Watt. Bei 163 Watt liegt es bei knappen 88% was der Idle Verbrauch eines Spiele Rechners sein dürfte und das ist gut bis sehr gut!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nur im Bereich um 50% Auslastung schafft es 90%, ist halt nicht besonders.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@quanti schau auf den Preis der ist auch nicht besonders............und darum geht es. Und die Lötqualität ist nur schlecht wenn es kalte Lötstellen gibt und darüber ist nichts bekannt! Also ergo ist sie in Ordnung. Es funzt und ist kein Crap und das KM ist besser als bei den meisten sogar besser als bei meinem sau täuren CougarGX!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wieso hast du dann ein Cougar und kein Super Flower?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso hast du dann ein Cougar und kein Super Flower?


 
Bei seinem eigenen PC ist man immer vorsichtiger!


----------



## Erzbaron (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Du findest es schlecht weil ein 800 Watt NT bei einer Last von 100Watt auf 82 ab fällt? Erstens ist das in diesem unterem Bereich bei vielen NT's so und zweitens wenn du dir so ein NT kaufst zieht der immer erheblich mehr als 100 Watt. Bei 163 Watt liegt es bei knappen 88% was der Idle Verbrauch eines Spiele Rechners sein dürfte und das ist gut bis sehr gut!


 
*hust*

um mal ein paar "Referenzen zu nennen ... so ganz am Rande 

Corsair AX 850W bei 230V und 10% Last - 85,95%
BQ! P9 750W bei 230V und 10% Last - 83,79%
Chieftec Nitro 88 850W bei 230V und 10% Last - 88,23%


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Bei seinem eigenen PC ist man immer vorsichtiger!


 
Jop, jeder empfiehlt ein 500 Watt Netzteil für einen PC, selbst hat man aber 650 Watt und mehr verbaut. 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> um mal ein paar "Referenzen zu nennen ... so ganz am Rande



Sind die von der Chroma?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eure Baronlichkeit, das golden green kostet um die 120€ mit einem recht gutem KM, besser als das bei Corsair, Antec oder Cougar. Du wirs immer Netzteile aufzählen können die besser sind aber auch erheblich teurer. Für den Preis ist es ein sehr gutes Netzteil, wenn es 300€ kosten würde, könnte ich dir wohl zustimmen aber nicht für den unschlagbaren Preis. ES ist nun mal ein Opel und bringt dich von A nach B und ohne das es dich im Stich lässt und stehen bleibt. Das ist des Pudelskern!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Weißt du denn, dass es dich nicht im Stich lässt und wieso hast du keins, wenn du das KM vom Cougar bemängelst?


----------



## Erzbaron (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hmm

Chieftec Nitro 88+ 650W

vs.

SF Golden Green 600W

Das sind 5€ Unterschied ... wobei, bei den "größeren" Modellen sind es ein paar€ mehr ... 

aber wenn ich den Vergleich mit dem FSP Aurum anstelle schauts für die GG nicht mehr so "günstig" aus ...

Ein Opel lässt einem nicht im Stich?  Das sag mal meinem Nachbarn mit seinem neuen Astra  ... nicht umsonst wirds bei mir ein Toyota Avensis


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weißt du denn, dass es dich nicht im Stich lässt und wieso hast du keins, wenn du das KM vom Cougar bemängelst?



Man muss nicht immer den neuesten Kram kaufen!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eure Durchlaucht wir reden von den Werten des 800 Watt Netzteils und da sind die Preisunterschiede recht groß. @quanti ich habe selber keins weil ich ein Hardware Freak bin und lieber 170€ für ein CougarGX zahle aber für einen der nur ein gutes NT sucht das, das leistet was drauf steht dann bist du einfach super beraten mit der Golden Green Serie!


----------



## Erzbaron (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das 800W Golden Green ist schon echt sehr günstig ... da kann man definitiv nix gegen sagen, für 120€ bekommt man zwar durchaus 800W ... aber sonst nix goldiges ... obwohl doch 

KLICK HART GROßER JUNGE!!!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist jetzt aber nicht dein ernst! Du kannst doch kein LC-Power mit dem Golden Green vergleichen.


----------



## Erzbaron (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Warum nicht? Ist doch die gleiche Empfehlungsbegründung ... es leistet was draufsteht, ist im weitesten Sinne einigermaßen leise (sofern ein 1KW NT wirklich leise sein kann), hat KM und ist Gold zertifiziert ...

Oder was stört dich denn dran Hulk?


----------



## poiu (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hmmm eigentlich doch, andyson ist da nicht besser oder schlechter als SF

wobei man sagen muss das da zum LC noch paar andere parallelen sind


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber nicht dein ernst! Du kannst doch kein LC-Power mit dem Golden Green vergleichen.


 
Das ist so ziemlich das einzige "vernünftige" LCPower und man kann es schon mit SuperFlower vergleichen!


----------



## Chris_1982 (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hallo

Hier mal ein Bild vom Idle Zustand meines letzten Systems:

Bild: unbenannt282sqf.png - abload.de

Hier unter Load mit ein klein wenig anderen Spannungen:

Bild: unbenannt19dat9.png - abload.de


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> aber wenn ich den Vergleich mit dem FSP Aurum anstelle schauts für die GG nicht mehr so "günstig" aus ...



Lesen wir was zu den Netzteilen im großen Review, was irgendwann kommt? 
Ist ja schon wie bei Duke Nukem Forever, niemand weiß, wann es kommt. 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ein Opel lässt einem nicht im Stich?  Das sag mal meinem Nachbarn mit seinem neuen Astra  ... nicht umsonst wirds bei mir ein Toyota Avensis



Meine Opels haben mich jedenfalls nie im Stich gelassen (abgesehen vom Radio ).



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber nicht dein ernst! Du kannst doch kein LC-Power mit dem Golden Green vergleichen.



Doch, wieso nicht, das LC Power ist gar nicht mal so schlecht (zumindest wenn man bedenkt, was die sonst anbieten) und ist auch günstig. 1000 Watt braucht zwar keiner, aber effizient ist es auch, warum also nicht?


----------



## poiu (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Mr Quant

When it’s done!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> @ Mr Quant
> 
> When it’s done!



Das haben die Duke Leute auch immer gesagt.


----------



## Erzbaron (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

.. und dann kam es ganz plötzlich 

Im Ernst, wir haben 15 Netzteile, das ist jede Menge Arbeit ... und gelegentlich muss ich meinem Hauptberuf auch noch nachgehen ... ich bin schließlich kein Beamter oder Angestellter im öffentlichen Dienst wo ich mal locker alles @ work schreiben kann statt zu schlafen


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also habt ihr in der Tat noch keinen festen Termin?


----------



## Erzbaron (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eigentlich schon, bis zum 20.04.2011 wollte ich meinen Artikel online haben ... wobei Piou und ich ja getrennte Reviews schreiben ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ach so, ich dachte ihr veröffentlicht gemeinsam.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das heißt auf gut deutsch @poiu schreibt hier und der Herr Baron auf einer nicht genannten Website. Ich bin vorsichtig hab schon ein paar Verwahrungen laufen, ich trau mich nicht, hehehehheh!!!


----------



## Erzbaron (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

War auch erst so geplant, wir haben den Kram gemeinsam ausgearbeitet, er veröffentlicht seinen Artikel halt in verschiedenen Foren und ich meinen bei PC Masters, wobei ich meinen Artikel auch noch etwas "ausbauen" werde ... ein Enermax Modu87+ 800W sowie ein Cougar SX 700W (beide in aktueller Revision) liegen schon für Runde #2 bereit


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wo du schreibst, haben ja inzwischen alle gelesen. 

Die Frage ist, veröffentlichst du hier im Forum nur das, was du auf der anderen Webseite gemacht hast, oder wird das für jede Webseite angepasst?
Und dann noch eine Frage, gibts eine temporäre Verzögerung bei der Veröffentlichung?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich vermute das PC Masters exklusive bedient wird aber ich kann warte!


----------



## Erzbaron (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das müsst ihr Poiu fragen, ich veröffentliche ausschließlich über die meine neue "Plattform" ... alles andere wäre auch unfair da ich bei PCM einiges "aufzubauen" habe ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Das müsst ihr Poiu fragen, ich veröffentliche ausschließlich über die meine neue "Plattform" ... alles andere wäre auch unfair da ich bei PCM einiges "aufzubauen" habe ...


 
Achso, du veröffentlichst dann gar nicht hier, sondern man muss dort lesen, wenn man lesen will?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

poiu macht es doch hier und ich glaube nicht das sich die beiden uneins sind. Also das wir zwei Grund verschiedene Tests zu lesen bekommen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jeder hat aber seinen Stil, ich werde mal schauen, welchen ich wann lese.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich lese den der als erster online geht und das ist bestimmt der vom Baron, hat er bestimmt poiu abgerungen das er ein paar Tage früher auf PC Masters veröffentlichen darf.


----------



## poiu (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@hulkhardy1 

ich hab keine Absprache mit PC Masters, arbeite ja auch nicht für die und es gibt auch keinerlei abkommen wo was wann zuerst gelautscht wird.

dachte bisher das wir einen gemeinsamen launchtermin absprechen, nicht das es ein wer schneller schießt Wettbewerb ist 

zum Review selbst 

Ich bin noch bei der Auswertung der Chroma berichte, da haben sich einige Komplikationen aufgetan und ich bin dabei die Ergebnisse so aufzubereiten das diese vergleichbar sind und ihr auch was davon habt.

Ich hab ja eine technische Ausbildung, verbeiße mich dann gerne in Details hehe aber soll ja alles seine Richtigkeit haben.

Außerdem fehlen mir noch Infos von Erzbaron, die er mir noch schicken  wollte  ich hoffe die bekomme ich noch vor seiner Veröffentlichung bei PC Master *lach*




Erzbaron schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon, bis zum 20.04.2011 wollte ich meinen Artikel online haben ... wobei Piou und ich ja getrennte Reviews schreiben ...



cool das ich das auch mal erfahre  ich glaube da gab es ein Missverständnis aber okay.


----------



## Erzbaron (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das hatten wir doch im Auto so besprochen Meister Poiu 

Stimmt, ich wollte dir noch die Bilder schicken ... ich werd dir dann auch meine Auswertungen aus den Chromatests zukommen lassen ... wobei ja von Listan auch noch was kommen muss


----------



## poiu (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

okay die fahrt war ja anstrengend, war dann wohl ein  Missverständnis  

ach ja ob da was vom Listan gekommen ist wollte ich auch noch fragen, weil ohne können wir das beide gar nicht in unsere Tests einbauen da fehlen dann plötzlich die Hälfte der Angaben


----------



## Erzbaron (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

right ... zumal ich vom P9 nud vom E8 keine Bilder hab da die nach dem Test ja direkt wieder verschwunden sind


----------



## poiu (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

du weißt die Golden Samples wurden schön zurück in die Vitrine gestellt  *Be Quiet ärger*


**scherz**

die waren aus dem lager sind dann aber wieder dorthin verschwunden


----------



## Erzbaron (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



... und morgen bekomme ich ne "böse" Mail von Aaron  wobei, BQ! hat ja nun echt einen "Platz" gefunden mit dem sie sich arrangieren können und wenn mittelfristig auch mal Produkte aus der Zusammenarbeit mit Seasonic kommen ... ich bin echt gespannt


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> du weißt die Golden Samples wurden schön zurück in die Vitrine gestellt  *Be Quiet ärger*



Die wurden speziell für euch gefertigt, von hervorragend ausgebildeten Ingenieuren in Handarbeit hergestellt und sind inzwischen wieder zerlegt und analysiert worden.


----------



## Systemcrash (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

6 Seiten SF und Vermutungen über nicht veröffentlichte Tests 

Und kein Beitrag von mir, gemein


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wollte es nur bemerken in der aktuellen Ausgabe der PCGH ist das Golden King von super flower auf Platz zwei gelandet direkt hinter Ennermax und vor be quiet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erzbaron (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich habs ja schon geschrieben ... PCGH und Netzteile ... das ist genau wie auf die Autobild beim Autokauf hören


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Weißt du wer die Tests für PCGH für Netzteile schreibt?????


----------



## Systemcrash (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Manche Qualitäten bemerkt man erst nach längerer Nutzung 

Ganz ehrlich, ich denk nicht das die Gold-SF so schlecht sind, aber letztlich dürften sie in der Gesamtqualität schon etwas hinterherhinken, für den Preis wird nicht mehr drin sein.


----------



## FreezerX (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich bin den Langzeiteigenschaften von Super Flower gegenüber weniger Bedenken.
AsRock wurde auch mal so in die Mangel genommen. Und schließlich haben sie mit den P55 Boards die niedrigste Rücklaufquote aller Hersteller gehabt.


----------



## poiu (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Hulk die guten macht der Simon von PC Max hier als strahleman unterwegs


----------



## Systemcrash (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@FreezerX:

Einen Mainboard-Hersteller mit einem NT-Hersteller zu vergleichen entbehrt einer gewissen Logik  . Sicherlich, beide sind Verbauer von Elektronikteilen, aber das wars.

Ich kenne die P55-Statistik nicht, deshalb sag ich dazu nix 
Aber wenn man von Rückläufer spricht, meint man innerhalb der Garantiezeit, denn darüber hinaus wird keiner mehr brim Händler/Hersteller reklamieren. Somit ist das Thema Langzeiteigenschaften hinfällig 

Ich habe früher ganz üble Erfahrungen mit den 40€-Boards von Asrock gemacht, Haltbarkeit und Stabilität einiger S462-Boards waren grauenhaft. Asrock ist jetzt auch im Preisbereich der namhaften Hersteller aktiv, diese Boards können zwar durchaus mit der Konkurrenz mithalten, aber letztlich gibts auch die Preisvorteile bei ähnlicher Ausstattung kaum noch.
Und das Hauptargument für SF ist immer noch der Preis


----------



## Strahleman (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> @Hulk die guten macht der Simon von PC Max hier als strahleman unterwegs


Nicht ganz korrekt so  Marco Albert ist für das Bewerten der Netzteile und das Schreiben der Netzteiltests zuständig. Ich liefer allerdings die Messergebnisse, auf denen die Tests beruhen.


----------



## poiu (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja okay stimmt, ich hab das dann etwas zu sehr vereinfacht   der Marco hat ja aber auch Ahnung

zum Thema SF

ich hab immer gesagt das man Herstellern Chance geben soll, deshalb hab ich auch ein NT von einem Hersteller hier der bisher in D kaum tätig war. Leider schafft es das NT nichts ins nächste Roundup, aber mal abwarten.

Ich bin da nicht so voreingenommen, aber ehrlich SF ist bei mir unten durch, erinnert ihr euch noch an die nette Unterhaltung paar Seiten vorher und gelernt haben die  auch nichts daraus!

Einfach denn Thread mal lesen: 

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=883341


Ihr werdet von mir keine SF Empfehlung hören.

ach so wenn ich dann noch von SF höre in D. gibt es nur 2 Jahre Garantie für SF produkte weil es Kunden so wollen, dann guck ich so 

mir ist der Umgang mit denn Kunden etwas suspekt *Punkt*


----------



## Erzbaron (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Systemcrash

Die SockelA Boards von Asrock waren zum Großteil wirklich grottig ... ich hab heute noch Alpträume von K7S8X , aber seit Asrock aufgehört hat verkaufsfähige Boards in den ASUS Abfallcontainern zu suchen ist die Qualität deutlich besser geworden ... ich selbst bin mit meinem 890GX Schätzchen sehr gut zufrieden 

@ Hulk

Die Netzteiltests schreibt Marco Albert  und wie der gute Simon schon geschrieben hat liefert er nur die Messergebnisse weil er die am nächsten verfügbare Chroma in der Nähe von Fürth hat 

Ich will Marco ja nicht kritisieren, aber die Bewertungskritieren der PCGH sind teilweise doch ... naja ... kaum nachvollziehbar  Ich hab die aktuelle Ausgabe noch nicht da, aber die letzten Netzteiltests waren doch ein gaaaaanz klein bisschen fragwürdig ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wäre ja schön wenn Marco Albert was zu deinen Vorwürfen sagen würde. Weil bis jetzt habe ich mich auf die Tests der PCGH verlassen und bin fast immer super damit gefahren. Die einzige Ausnahme was das Asus CrosshairII AM2+ Board, das Grauen was ich mit ihm erlebt habe verfolgt mich heute noch in meinen Träumen. Mich würde auch interessieren was du genau an der Bewertung kritisierst so das ich es nach vollziehen kann????


----------



## Erzbaron (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich mache doch niemandem Vorwürfe?!? Das sollte auch nicht so rüberkommen ... dazu lese ich die PCGH zu gerne und ich mag Marco auch gerne 

Da ich den aktuellen Test nicht kenne kann ich dazu noch nix sagen ... 

Aber neulichst wurden Beispielsweise niedrigwattige NTs unter 50€ getestet, da ist ein E8 ohne Wertung Testsieger (was nebenbei auch noch über 50€ kostet) geworden, da werden Einzelbauteile "positiv" gewertet (Nippon Chemicon, 105° Kondis) usw. sowas stört mich an den PCGH Tests ... und die PCGH kennt die Problematik, sonst hätten sie Simon nicht als Messwert Lieferant engagiert


----------



## FreezerX (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

An Systemcrash:

Klar sind Netzteil- und Mainboard-Hersteller nicht vergleichbar, mir geht's da aber vielmehr um die psychologische Seite. Da gibt es Parallelen von AsRock und Super Flower. Bei dem AsRock Billigmist gebe ich dir total recht, davon habe ich aber nicht gesprochen. Ebenso hat Super Flower früher auf geringem Niveau produziert. Ich sprach ausdrücklich von P55 Mainboards, bei denen AsRock es mit MSI, Asus und Gigabyte aufnehmen wollte und das im mittleren Bereich gut gegangen ist. 
Und genauso hat Super Flower eine Wende hinter sich gebracht, vor allem mit den Golden Greens.

Diese wurden als "sehr gut" getestet von mehreren Seiten, auch wenn einige davon nicht das Wichtigste durchleuchtet haben. Aber die Unsicherheit gegenüber SF ist eben noch existent, da man eben von Antec, Seasonic, BeQuiet, Cougar und so weiter nicht nur über die Qualität sondern auch über die Langzeiteigenschaften "gefühlt" bescheid weiß, da bereits viele darauf vertrauen. 

Auf der Superflower Homepage hab ich übrigens folgendes gefunden:
"Wenn von einer Defektrate überhaupt die Rede sein kann, so liegt diese deutlich unter 0,5%. Super Flower ist einer der führenden Hersteller von herausragenden und äusserst leisen Netzteilen höchster Qualität."
Klar, die Quelle dessen ist Super Flower, deshalb würde ich darauf garnichts geben. Wenn Super Flower restlos von seinen Netzteilen überzeugt ist, könnten sie ja 5 Jahre Herstellergarantie geben. Dazu hätte ich gerade auf der Herstellerseite geschaut, aber leider nichts gefunden. Ich geh mal von zwei Jahren Gewährleistung aus, vll. auch Garantie. Das weiß hier sicher wer -> Edit: piou hats weiter oben gefunden: 2 Jahre Garantie. Das ist der einzige Kennwert bis jetzt, der mich von Superflower abhalten würde. 

Übrigens, falls ihr es nicht kennt könnt ihr hier drauf schauen: Ausfallraten Netzteile. Anmerken möchte ich, dass die Statistik zwar stichprobenmäßig sehr sicher ist, jedoch z.B. defekte Geräte, welche direkt an den Hersteller zurückgehen ohne Händer nicht erfasst werden können. Aber einen Blick ist es ja trotzdem mal wert


----------



## poiu (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

http://youtu.be/T3nUOv4IBXI


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> ... aber die Bewertungskritieren der PCGH sind teilweise doch ... naja ... kaum nachvollziehbar  Ich hab die aktuelle Ausgabe noch nicht da, aber die letzten Netzteiltests waren doch ein gaaaaanz klein bisschen fragwürdig ...


 
Finde ich aber auch, das ganze wirkt nicht ausgeklügelt.


----------



## Chris_1982 (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich wollte nur noch mal fragen ob die Werte meines Netzteils von dem Bild in Ordnung waren?

Dies ist schon etwas her, wenn der PC nicht unter Last ist sind die Netzteilwerte ein wenig höher.


Bild: unbenannt19dat9.png - abload.de


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Chris_1982 schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur noch mal fragen ob die Werte meines Netzteils von dem Bild in Ordnung waren?
> 
> Dies ist schon etwas her, wenn der PC nicht unter Last ist sind die Netzteilwerte ein wenig höher.
> 
> ...


 
Also der Duke ist nett, aber dort wird kein Netzteil gezeigt!
MAn kann auch hier im Forum Bilder hochladen!


----------



## Chris_1982 (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Achsoo wieder was dazugelernt, ich hab gedacht die ersten Zahlen in der Tabelle links vom HW Monitor sagen was über das Netzteil aus.

Ob mit diesen werten vielleicht was nicht stimmt, ich hab davon überhaupt keine Ahnung.


----------



## Erzbaron (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das sind per Software ausgelesene Daten ... genausogut könnte ich von Osnabrück aus auch schätzen das deine 12V etwas stark schwankt , wenn du verlässliche Messwerte willst dann bitte per Multimeter ...


----------



## Chris_1982 (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist das denn schlimm wenn die 12V etwas schwankt? Ich habe mein neues System noch nicht komplett.

Deswegen habe ich ja auch geschrieben das ich verunsichert bin und das neue System nicht mit einem nicht richtig funktionierenden

Netzteil zusammenbauen möchte. Sitze mom nur vorm Laptop.


----------



## Erzbaron (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was hast du denn für ein System? Und hast du Probleme mit deinem Netzteil? 

Diese per Software ausgelesenen Werte kannst du völlig vergessen, das wollte ich mit meinem vorigen Post ausdrücken


----------



## Chris_1982 (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Intel Core i7 2600K wird noch bestellt

Thermalright Archon CPU Kühler bereits anwesend

Asrock Fatality P67 Professional bereits anwesend.

G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) bestellt

MSI N 580 GTX bereits anwesend.

Auzentech Xfi Home Theater HD bereits anwesend.

Corsair Obsidian 800 D bereits anwesend

Corsair HX 850 bereits anwesend

Ich hatte mit meinem alten System was jetzt teilweise in der RMA ist viele Probleme.

Und die Probleme kamen immer durch das übertakten im Bios.

Hatte mit übertaktung Bluescreens und back to Desktop und meine Grafikkarte machte auch einmal als das Spiel abstürtze ein lautes Geräusch

die sonst unhörbar ist.

Dann hatte ich beim Soundmoduswechsel meiner Extra Soundkarte einen Bluescreen.

Im Supportforum von Corsair hier im Forum hat man mir geantwortet das diese Probleme auch 

an der Soundkarte bzw am Arbeitsspeicher liegen können.

Der Ram der verwendet wurde ist bereits zu Corsair in die Rma geschickt..sowie das Mainboard Asus Rampage III Extrem zu Asus.


----------



## Own3r (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mein Netzteil ist heute noch nicht gekommen. Ich habe es vor einer Woche abgeschickt, ich hoffe es kommt morgen.
Das Netzteil muss noch diese Woche kommen, denn ich bin nächste Woche weg...


----------



## Strahleman (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Video mit dem Kurzschlusstest am AX1200 ist übrigens nun online: PCGH in Gefahr - Rauchexplosion bei Netzteilkurzschluss | PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE - Video Portal powered by Hardwareclips.com


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kenn ich schon von der DVD als braver PCGH Print leser. Ach @Strahleman kannst du die Kritik von @Erzbaron an den Netzteiltests der PCGH nachvollziehen???


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> YouTube - XFX Black Edition 850 Watt Power Supply


Alter neeee ey !!!! 
Muss ich mir merken!!!


----------



## Kaktus (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Kamikaze-Kaki
Passende Anleitung für dich 

@Strahleman
Gleich was im Video gesagt wird, so etwas darf nicht passieren.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was genau ist denn das Problem mit den Bewertungskriterien? Im Prinzip bildet die Tabelle die Messwerte ab.

Marco


----------



## PCGH_Marco (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Aber neulichst wurden Beispielsweise niedrigwattige NTs unter 50€ getestet, da ist ein E8 ohne Wertung Testsieger (was nebenbei auch noch über 50€ kostet) geworden, da werden Einzelbauteile "positiv" gewertet (Nippon Chemicon, 105° Kondis) usw. sowas stört mich an den PCGH Tests ... und die PCGH kennt die Problematik, sonst hätten sie Simon nicht als Messwert Lieferant engagiert


 
Okay: Das SP E8 400 wurde bewertet und als bestes Netzteil um die 50 Euro ausgezeichnet. Eigentlich sollte es laut Listan zum EVT auch unter 50 Euro kosten - ein Kommunikationsproblem. Die Bauteile werden bewertet, um etwas über die Qualität des Netzteils sagen zu können. Die Einschätzung nimmt unser Experte vor. Simon testet seit Mitte 2009 die Netzteile für uns und liefert uns Messprotokolle, die wir dann auswerten. 

Marco


----------



## Erzbaron (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist die aktuelle Ausgabe schon am Kiosk Marco? Oder gibts die erst Mittwoch?  Dann werd ich mir die nämlich mal kaufen und auseinanderbröseln was mir nicht gefällt und was ich gut finde 

Was mir aber neulichst um "unter 50€ Test" missfallen hat waren folgende Punkte:

- es wurden Netzteile über 50€ getestet
- es wurden Einzelbauteile gewertet (Nippon Chemicon Kondis usw.)
- es wurde nicht auf fiepen und Co. eingegangen
- die allgemeine Innenraumverarbeitung sowie das Innenraumdesign wurden nicht erwähnt

Das waren die die mir grad ausm Kopf einfallen ...


----------



## PCGH_Marco (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Ausgabe ist am Kiosk, ich schicke dir eine zu. Deine Kritikpunkte bespreche ich mit Simon.

Marco


----------



## Erzbaron (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ach was Marco das brauchst du echt nicht, als treuer Leser sollte ich meine sowieso schon hier haben  ich hol mir die morgen früh an der Tanke und dann brösel ich mal alles auseinander was mir gefällt (eure Lautstärkemessungen zum Beispiel) und was nicht (sh. voriger Post)


----------



## poiu (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn das Problem mit den Bewertungskriterien? Im Prinzip bildet die Tabelle die Messwerte ab.
> 
> Marco



heute bin ich etwas kaputt aber wenn Interesse besteht, werde ich morgen auch paar Kritikpunkte/Verbesserungsvorschläge  nennen  




Strahleman schrieb:


> Das Video mit dem Kurzschlusstest am AX1200 ist übrigens nun online: PCGH in Gefahr - Rauchexplosion bei Netzteilkurzschluss | PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE - Video Portal powered by Hardwareclips.com



Danke 

hab mal dafür gesorgt das dass Video um die Welt geht, so jonnyguru & Co KG
da haben die bestimmt auch spaß dran


----------



## Strahleman (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Deine Kritikpunkte bespreche ich mit Simon.


Dann hab ich wenigstens mal wieder einen Grund bei euch vorbei zuschauen.

Ich bin gespannt, wie lange deine Liste wird Erzbaron


----------



## Kaktus (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Seid dem 55er NT Roundup bleibt die PCGH im Laden. Das war ja der Hohn schlechthin. Ein Gehäusetest (keine Ahnung ob der auch da drinn war, war auf jedenfall mit dem Lian Li Spider) war auch albern. Es wurde überhaupt nicht auf Details eingegangen.  Da hatten die Tests das Maximum an Oberflächlichkeit erreicht. Hat sich das gebessert?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Strahleman schrieb:


> Das Video mit dem Kurzschlusstest am AX1200 ist übrigens nun online: PCGH in Gefahr - Rauchexplosion bei Netzteilkurzschluss | PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE - Video Portal powered by Hardwareclips.com


 
Ich verstehe aber nicht, wieso Corsair nicht der Buhmann ist? 
Für mich sind sie es ganz klar, wenn sie nicht mal eine Schutzschaltung hinbekommen.
Es reicht doch, wenn ich mal kurz ausm Zimmer latschte, wegen Klo, Katze, Freundin oder sonst was und genau dann kommt es zum Kurzschluss. Wenn ich wieder im Zimmer bin, trifft mich ein Backdraft, oder was?  
So ein Netzteile sollte verboten werden, alles andere ist nicht akzeptabel.


----------



## poiu (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

PS: jetzt weiß endlich jeder warum ich 1200W NT  als Schweißgeräte bezeichne :p


----------



## FreezerX (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich verstehe aber nicht, wieso Corsair nicht der Buhmann ist?
> Für mich sind sie es ganz klar, wenn sie nicht mal eine Schutzschaltung hinbekommen.
> Es reicht doch, wenn ich mal kurz ausm Zimmer latschte, wegen Klo, Katze, Freundin oder sonst was und genau dann kommt es zum Kurzschluss. Wenn ich wieder im Zimmer bin, trifft mich ein Backdraft, oder was?
> So ein Netzteile sollte verboten werden, alles andere ist nicht akzeptabel.


 
Weil an dem Corsair nichts verkehrt ist. Es hat nur eine 12V Schiene und die soll bis 100A passieren lassen. Es geht ja an dem Netzteil nichts kaputt durch den Kurzschluss, es liefert korrekt den Strom den es soll. Sind die Verbraucher mehrere Grakas usw. und kein Kabel, passiert ja nichts. Der tolle Effekt ist der Single-Rail zu verdanken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber das waren doch mehr als 100 Ampere oder hab ich das Display falsch abgelesen?

Aber was passiert denn, wenn du eben einen Kurzschluss bekommst, durch eben ein Kabel eines PCIe Steckers?
Brennt dann das Zimmer aus, weil das NT denkt, die Grafikkarten brauchen die 100 Ampere?
Ich halte das für nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Systemcrash (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@
FreezerX
Gut, mit solch einer Statistik kann ich wenig anfangen, weil da einfach unklar ist, was den NTs abverlangt wurde. Wenn ich ein 500W mit max. 150W belaste, hält das durchaus länger als wenn ich im Überlastbereich agiere. Gerade das schlechte Abschneiden von Seasonic kann ich nicht nachempfinden, in meinen Bekanntenkreis ist in den letzten 5-7 Jahren kein Seasonic oder auch Enermax hochgegangen.
Ich kann auch mangels Sprachkenntnisse nicht erkennen ob das wirklich nur defekte NTs betrifft oder ob da auch NTs dabei sind die wegen einer störenden Eigenschaft zurückgeschickt wurde.

Ich zweifle auch nicht daran das SF mittlerweile besser ist, aber die Dinger einfach als Über-NTs anzupreisen weil sie eine gute Eff haben -> nicht mein Ding. Zumal ich behaupte das die GG von vielen Leuten empfohlen werden, die noch nie ein SF hatten sondern einfach einen Test gesehen haben. Meine derzeitigen Empfehlungen geht vorraus, das ich zumindest von der Marke einige, evtl. sogar von der Serie selbst oder zumindest verbaut hatte: Das betrifft Enermax, Cougar, Seasonic, Enhance, CWT, FSP, Delta, Sirtec sowie Sachen die ich nicht empfehle: Linkworld, 35€-LC-Power (die haben auch teure die gut sind), und diverse 10-20€-NTs (ok, von denen hatte ich nicht so viel, aber trotzdem einige aus Gehäusen entfernt  )

Ich warte geduldig ab, was man in den nächsten 2 Jahren über die SF-Dinger berichtet 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> @ Systemcrash
> 
> Die SockelA Boards von Asrock waren zum Großteil wirklich grottig ... ich hab heute noch Alpträume von K7S8X , aber seit Asrock aufgehört hat verkaufsfähige Boards in den ASUS Abfallcontainern zu suchen ist die Qualität deutlich besser geworden ... ich selbst bin mit meinem 890GX



Oh, ich dachte hauptsächlich an das K7VTA 

Asrock sind besser geworden, kein Zweifel. In S462-Zeiten habe ich von einem Kauf kategorisch abgesehen, weil die Dinger im Bekanntenkreis massenhaft den Dienst quittiert haben, heute denke ich über Asrock etwas anders. Allerdings, wie erwähnt, gilt das von meiner Seite her für die Boards, die schon im Preisbereich Asus/Gigabyte liegen. Den 40€-Boards traue ich immer noch nicht


----------



## FreezerX (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja richtig gesagt, das ist blöd von Corsair!  Ich hab übrigens grad unter der Annahme von Kupferdraht der Länge von 1m errechnet, dass 100A bei einem Durchmesser des Drahts von 0,4mm erreicht wird! Und der Draht hatte sicher viel mehr als das. Das heißt der Draht würde erheblich mehr als 100A passieren lassen. Damit: Doch Fehler von Corsair

Zu Systemcrash: Die Einstellung mit zwei Jahren warten ist für den Verbraucher eine gute Einstellung  
Zur Statistik: Selbst unter der Annahme von 5% Ausfallquote müsstest du 20 Leute kennen, damit im Schnitt ein Netzteil ausfällt. Probleme gibts überall. Wie viele Posts hab ich schon gelesen dass 3 BeQuiets bei Kumpels kaputt gegangen sind und so weiter.^^ 
Zu der Geschichte mit Platin: Finde ich auch dass man der keinen sehr großen Wert einräumen muss, jedoch ist es anerkennenswert, der erste zu sein das bieten zu können. Und zu guter letzt zu AsRock: Die 40€ Teile sind natürlich auch mit der Zeit besser geworden, aber natürlich skeptisch zu beäugen^^ Habe im Bekanntenkreis rund 10 sehr billige AsRock verbaut/empfohlen und davon sind zwei bis heute ausgefallen, bei Laufzeiten von z.T. über 5 Jahren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Den 40€-Boards traue ich immer noch nicht


 
Auch den kannst du inzwischen trauen, die bieten zwar nicht viel Ausstattung, machen aber ihren Job.



FreezerX schrieb:


> Ja richtig gesagt, das ist blöd von Corsair!  Ich hab übrigens grad unter der Annahme von Kupferdraht der Länge von 1m errechnet, dass 100A bei einem Durchmesser des Drahts von 0,4mm erreicht wird! Und der Draht hatte sicher viel mehr als das. Das heißt der Draht würde erheblich mehr als 100A passieren lassen. Damit: Doch Fehler von Corsair


 
Die Sache müsste mal genauer betrachten und exakt Testen, aber dass das Kabel aufbrennt (und das würde passieren, wenn man das NT nicht abschaltet), dann brennt schnell etwas anderes und schwups ist der Zimmerbrand da und dann komme ich zurück und reiß die Tür auf, bämmm, hab ich einen Backdraft und verkohlte Augenbrauen.

Nee, lass mal, so ein Netzteil ist meiner Meinung nach unverantwortlich.
Dann sollen sie mehrere Leitungen machen, meinetwegen 50 Ampere pro Schiene oder extra Bencher NTs, die einen Sensor haben, den man immer berühren muss, damit es läuft.


----------



## Systemcrash (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@FreezerX

Ist dir entgangen, das ich bequiet in meiner Aufzählung nicht drin hatte  ? Dafür gibt es auch Gründe 

@ euch beide

Was 40€-Boards betrifft, denke ich nicht nur an Asrock, sondern auch an Asus, Gigabyte, Biostar. Aber solange man kein starken CPUs verbaut stößt man wohl eher selten an Grenzen. Doch in Verbindung mit 95W-CPUs würde ich sowas nicht verwenden, da traue ich den Spannungsreglern nicht.

Da ich aber sowieso fast ausschließlich halbwegs aktuelle ATX-Boards mit Onboard-Grafik verbaue, lande ich selten unter 60€


----------



## Erzbaron (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

soooo, hab die aktuelle PCGH grad vor mir zu liegen und mir fällt an eurem Test einiges auf @ Simon und @ Marco

- warum wird das fehlen wichtiger Schutzschaltungen nicht entsprechend gewertet? (beim Golden King, OCP und OTP, das Modu und das E8 sind ja vollständig ausgestattet)
- Warum sind die Schutzschaltungen unter "Ausstattung"? So wird doch quasi durch einen beigelegten Lüfter die Negativwertung der fehlenden Schutzschaltungen entkräftet ...
- Ihr bewertet schonwieder die Kondensatorausstattung ... Erklärt mir doch mal bitte inwieweit das E8 "besser" wäre wenn es statt Teapo und CapXon Nippon Chemicon oder Rubycon Kondis drin hätte ... um mal ein Gegenbeispiel zu bringen, Delta verbaut in den Antec EarthwattsD eine bunte Kondimischung je nachdem was grad verfügbar ist ... dennoch sind die Messwerte hervorragend
- Warum wurde beim Golden King die Einbautiefe (nach euer Tabelle immerhin 185mm) nicht als Negativpunkt gewertet, beim E8 habt ihr es als "Pluspunkt" aufgeführt ...

Ganz ehrlich muss ich sagen, ihr hab die 3 Netzteile anhand ihrer Effizienz und Lautstärke verglichen und auch so das Ranking aufgestellt ... und weil das Modu87+ von Enermax in diesen beiden Punken eben ganz hervorragend ist hat es auch den "1ten Platz" belegt ... 

Das Golden King mag wirklich "ok" sein, aber allein aufgrund der fehlenden OCP und etwas ferner der OTP sollte es einen klaren Punktabzug geben und dies sollte auch im Test geschrieben werden ... 

Richtig fiese Bauchschmerzen bekomme ich übrigens bei dem Satz "Etwas verwunderlich ist allerdings, dss man offenbar mit zusätzlichen Leitungen und Bauteilenden Wirkungsgrad optimiert hat", das schreit ja geradezu "Golden Sample"

@Systemcrsh

Das K7VTA fand ich eigentlich nicht soooo schlimm ... bei mir liefs im Gegensatz zum K7S8X auch stabil UND schnell  (das K7S8X wollte immer nur eines von beiden ^^)


----------



## PCGH_Marco (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

- es werden alle Schutzschaltungen gewertet oder nicht gewertet, dafür gibt es ein internes Excel, über die Gewichtung können wir diskutieren
- nein, da Schutzschaltungen eine höhere Gewichtung haben als Zubehör
- dazu muss Simon etwas sagen, hier geht es nicht um Messwerte sondern um Haltbarkeit usw.
- das mit der Einbautiefe verstehe ich nicht

Ein Blick in den EK zeigt, dass auch bei uns das Enermax auf Platz 1 liegt. 

Da ich "Golden Sample" nicht beweisen kann, werde ich auch keine Vermutungen dazu anstellen. 

Wie wäre es mal mit einer Expertendiskussion zum Thema Netzteile? 

Marco


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Seid dem 55er NT Roundup bleibt die PCGH im Laden. Das war ja der Hohn schlechthin.


Könntest du das bitte ausführlich begründen? Nirgends sonst findest du iirc einen derart riesigen Test mit professionellen, aufwendigen Messungen und allen wichtigen Informationen in Tabellen- und Textform.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Freud mich das die Diskussion nun doch Früchte zu tragen scheint. Obwohl ich hier teilweise recht giftig angefeindet wurde wegen meiner Nachfragen in Bezug auf Tests und ihrer Interpretation!


----------



## Strahleman (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So, noch einmal kurz zum Video:
Durch das Kabel ist ein Strom von nicht einmal 70 Ampere geflossen (das Komma sieht man auf dem Video leider recht schlecht). Ich habe mich damals schon mit einem Corsair-Mitarbeiter hier im Forum über die OCP beim AX1200 unterhalten, da ich damals bereits angezweifelt habe, dass diese bei einer Fehlfunktion früh genug greift. Mir wurde aber gesagt, dass es eine intelligente OCP sei, die einen falschen Stromfluss erkennt. Der Test hat gezeigt, dass dies nicht der Fall war. Meine Meinung ist daher auch: Finger weg vom AX1200. Der fehlende Schutz kann schwere Schäden anrichten - und das nicht nur am Rechner.

Zu der Bewertung der Kondensatoren:
Ich habe damals die Liste mit den Teilen bekommen, die bewertet werden sollten. Ich glaube sie stammt noch von soulpain, da er ja auch einmal für die PCGH die Netzteiltests geschrieben hat. In dieser war u.a. der Primärkondensator und die Sekundärkondensatoren aufgeführt. Hier habe ich auch schon mit Marco geredet, und gesagt, dass ich hier weniger die Langlebigkeit der Kondensatoren bewerten kann, da die Streuung recht groß ist und auch die Qualität von Modell zu Modell verschieden ist (hier müsste man auf die genaue Bezeichnung eingehen, was eine sehr große Recherchearbeit zur Folge hätte, die zeitlich nicht rentabel ist).
Daher habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, nur die Kapazität, die Spannungsfestigkeit und die Betriebstemperatur zu protokollieren, da man so wenigstens im weitesten Sinne die Kondensatoren bewerten kann. So macht sich z.B. ein 270µF ElKo mit 85 °C in einem 800 Watt Netzteil schlechter, als zwei 330µF Kondensatoren mit 105 °C. Auf der Sekundärseite kontrolliere ich v.a. ob Feststoffkondensatoren verbaut wurden. Wie die Gewichtung der protokollierten Daten ist, kann ich aber leider nicht sagen.

Generell ist das Problem halt, dass man in einem Print-Magazin immer nur einen begrenzten Platz zur Verfügung hat. Oft kann man nicht alle Details aufführen und muss sich auf die wesentlichen Daten beschränken. Evtl. wäre eine Expertendiskussion in dem Sinne vorteilhaft, da so die wichtigsten Punkte, die auf jeden Fall in einem Test angesprochen werden sollen, herausgefiltert werden können.


----------



## FreezerX (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Habs schon gemerkt dass du BeQuiet nicht in deiner Liste hattest Den Namen des Herstellers kann man fast beliebig ersetzen, nur hab ichs bei BeQuiet am häufigsten gelesen, wobei immer dazu zu sagen ist dass sie Marktführer sind. Hört man dementsprechend öfter.
Wie man falschen Stromfluss erkennt möchte ich nur zu gern wissen. Am ehesten ginge das noch über Beobachtung der Stromänderungsrate dI/dt mittels Differenzierglied-Schaltung.


----------



## Kaktus (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gründe

- Es wird nicht auf die Verlötung eingegangen
- Es wird auch ansonsten kaum auf innere Bauteile eingegangen
- Die Effiziezmessungen sind etwas albern, da man schlecht NTs für unterschiedliche Auslegungen, in diesem Fall niedrige und hohe Wattklassen, innerhalb für alle gleich vorgegebenen Wattstufen, messen kann. Das verzerrt das tatsächliche Effizienzbild der Netzteile für ihr Anwendungsgebiet. Und ja ich weiß, in den Diagrammen ist es noch mal Prozentual aufgelistet, aber die beiden Diagramme mit 80W und 250W waren einfach daneben. 
- Fehlende Schutzschaltungen werden kaum bis gar nicht bemängelt und auch nicht näher darauf eingegangen (außer eine Beschreibung was was macht). Es wird nicht erklärt was passieren könnte wenn die eine oder andere Schutzschaltung fehlt. Im übrigen, das im aktuellen Video des Corsair NTs gesagt wird, das man dem Hersteller hier nichts anlasten kann, war doch ironisch gemeint, oder? Das kann schlecht euer ernst gewesen sein. 
- Üblicherweise wurden bisher immer alle Produkte die keine Wertung bekommen, hinten aufgelistet, aber das be quiet steht ganz vorne. Das vermittelt den Eindruck es wäre das Beste und würde, wenn es eine Wertung gegeben hätte, klar gewinnen. 

Es gab noch mehr, aber ich hab die Ausgabe gerade nicht zur Hand. Sind nur die Dinge an die ich mich nch erinnere. Und es ist ja fein das ihr viele NTs im Test hattet, nur ist Masse nicht gleich Klasse. 

Anders Beispel der "Megatest Gehäuse" (Ausgabe 10/2010). Das ist auch nur ein herunter rattern der technischen Angaben. Kaum etwas praxisbezogenes war enthalten. Wie verläuft ein Einbau? Was für Probleme oder Kleinigkeiten gibt es an den Gehäusen? Nichts, rein gar nichts. Nur wieder Masse statt Klasse.


----------



## Erzbaron (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> - es werden alle Schutzschaltungen gewertet oder nicht gewertet, dafür gibt es ein internes Excel, über die Gewichtung können wir diskutieren
> - nein, da Schutzschaltungen eine höhere Gewichtung haben als Zubehör
> - dazu muss Simon etwas sagen, hier geht es nicht um Messwerte sondern um Haltbarkeit usw.
> - das mit der Einbautiefe verstehe ich nicht
> ...



Für eine "Expertendiskussion" bin ich auf jeden Fall zu haben 

- Das die Schutzschaltungen eine höhere Gewichtung haben ist aus dem Test aber nicht ersichtlich, in euer Wertungstabelle stehen die Schutzschaltungen unter "Ausstattung" und damit für den Leser auf der selben Stufe wie ein beiliegender Lüfter oder Klettkabelbinder
- Beim Thema Primärkondis nehme ich mal auch Bezug auf Simons Post #3678, beim Punkt Spannungsfestigkeit gehe ich durchaus noch mit, diese kann maßgeblich für die Langzeithaltbarkeit sein, allerdings die zugelassene Betriebstemperatur ... ganz ehrlich, kaum ein Netzteil braucht 105° Kondis, ihr habt im Test beim E8 nie mehr als 30° gemessen, meine Tests bestätigen dieses Bild, aus diesem Grund sehe ich es persönlich als sinnvoller an lieber einen 85° Kondi eines namhaften Herstellers und einer guten Serie zu verbauen als einen "billigen" Nippon Chemicon (ja, auch Nippon Chemicon kann "billig" verkaufen, eben was der Kunde verlangt) mit 105° Freigabe ... außerdem kann man das gesparte Geld sinnvollerweise in bessere Spulen und sonstige Bauteile stecken oder in eine bessere Gesamtverarbeitung (Verklebung etc.) >>> Thema fiepen
- Mit dem Punkt "Einbautiefe" meine ich, beim E8 habt ihr dies als "Pluspunkt" gewertet, aber bei einem mit 185mm Länge erheblich längeren Super Flower wurde dieser Punkt garnicht erwähnt ..., ist geht da mit verschiedenen Maßstäben an den Vergleich ran ...


----------



## PCGH_Marco (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Gründe
> 
> - Es wird nicht auf die Verlötung eingegangen
> - Es wird auch ansonsten kaum auf innere Bauteile eingegangen
> ...


 
- stimmt, die Verlötung kann man sich anschauen, scheint mir aber nicht wichtig genug
- stimmt, wir sollten auf alle Bauteile eingehen
- das sehe ich komplett anders, die Messungen bei 90, 250 und 500 Watt sollen das Gesamtbild mit Praxiswerten ergänzen, denn es gibt auch Leser mit weniger Hintergrundwissen
- Klar, Probleme mit Schutzschaltungen müssen erklärt werden, ich sehe allerdings selten Gründe dafür
- In diesem 55-Netzteil-Test mussten wir Kompromisse eingehen, da Listan offenbar noch Probleme mit den nagelneuen Geräte hatte

Danke für dein Feedback.



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Für eine "Expertendiskussion" bin ich auf jeden Fall zu haben
> 
> - Das die Schutzschaltungen eine höhere Gewichtung haben ist aus dem Test aber nicht ersichtlich, in euer Wertungstabelle stehen die Schutzschaltungen unter "Ausstattung" und damit für den Leser auf der selben Stufe wie ein beiliegender Lüfter oder Klettkabelbinder
> - Beim Thema Primärkondis nehme ich mal auch Bezug auf Simons Post #3678, beim Punkt Spannungsfestigkeit gehe ich durchaus noch mit, diese kann maßgeblich für die Langzeithaltbarkeit sein, allerdings die zugelassene Betriebstemperatur ... ganz ehrlich, kaum ein Netzteil braucht 105° Kondis, ihr habt im Test beim E8 nie mehr als 30° gemessen, meine Tests bestätigen dieses Bild, aus diesem Grund sehe ich es persönlich als sinnvoller an lieber einen 85° Kondi eines namhaften Herstellers und einer guten Serie zu verbauen als einen "billigen" Nippon Chemicon (ja, auch Nippon Chemicon kann "billig" verkaufen, eben was der Kunde verlangt) mit 105° Freigabe ... außerdem kann man das gesparte Geld sinnvollerweise in bessere Spulen und sonstige Bauteile stecken oder in eine bessere Gesamtverarbeitung (Verklebung etc.) >>> Thema fiepen
> - Mit dem Punkt "Einbautiefe" meine ich, beim E8 habt ihr dies als "Pluspunkt" gewertet, aber bei einem mit 185mm Länge erheblich längeren Super Flower wurde dieser Punkt garnicht erwähnt ..., ist geht da mit verschiedenen Maßstäben an den Vergleich ran ...


 
- Kondensatoren usw.: Wie genau stellst du die Qualität einer Spule fest?
- Die Plus-/Minus-Punkte ab Ende jeder Tabelle sind subjektiv gewählt und zeigen nur besonders gute oder schlechte Eigenschaften

Danke für dein Feedback.

Marco


----------



## Kaktus (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Man muss die Verlötung nicht in den Vordergrund stellen oder als alleiniges Merkmal für Qualität nehmen. Aber wenn man einen professionellen Test machen möchte, gehört dies einfach dazu. Und wie bereits erkannt, insgesamt mehr Umfang zu allen Bauteilen und mehr Erklärungen damit es auch Laien verstehen. 
Ist es nicht eure Aufgabe die Leute mit einem gewissen Hintergrundwissen zu versorgen? Warum nicht einen Artikel der auf die Effizienz richtig eingeht? Z.b. macht es auch einen großen Unterschied ob man nur ein 12V Leitung stark belastet oder die last verteilt. Die Effizienz bewegt sich bei so etwas um einige Prozentpunkte. Auf so etwas kann man bei jedem NT Test per Infobox hinweisen. Das die Werte es ergänzen sollen, ist ja gut und schön, mir hat es nicht gefallen das es stark in den Vordergrund gerückt wurde. 
Du siehst keinen Grund dafür Schutzschaltungen in den Vordergrund zu stellen?  Also ist es dir auch nicht so wichtig ob ein Auto einen Airbag oder ABS hat? Ist das selbe Prinzip. Super wenn man es nie braucht, aber wenn......  Grundlegend sollten alle NTs auf ihre Schutzschaltungen getestet werden. Das ist ein sehr wichtiges Qualitätsmerkmal. Die Hersteller können ja viel drauf schreiben und erbauen, nur ob es funktioniert ist eine ganz andere Geschichte. 

Kompromisse kann man immer eingehen. Manches kurz halten, manches nicht ganz genau in Augenshein nehmen. Aber wenn ich merke das ich Oberflächlich werde, kann ich einen Test auch mit weniger Geräten machen, dann aber genauer sein. Ich mag viele Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, aber man muss es nicht krampfhaft übertreiben um bei der Qualität eines Testes zu viele Abstriche zu machen. 

Anders Beispiel die Grafikkarten Tests. Viele Karten sind schön, aber mir fehlt es da auch an der Anzahl der Spiele.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Grundsätzlich sind alle die genannten Punkte wichtig, allerdings muss ich als Tester/Autor entscheiden, wie viel Zeit ich in welchen Test stecke. Daher sind wir bemüht unsere Testmethoden ständig zu optimieren und auch gegebenenfalls Tests nicht zu machen. So haben wir uns mit dem Thema Restwelligkeit auch lange schwer getan, inzwischen sind wir zu einer praktikablen Lösung gekommen. Wir werden auf jeden Fall alle genannten Anregungen weiterverfolgen.

Immer noch möchte gern die angesprochen Netzteildiskussionsrunde veranstalten und einige "Experten" zu uns einladen. Ich denke, dabei könnte für alle Teilnehmer etwas Positives rauskommen. 

Marco


----------



## poiu (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

zu eurem SF 80+ Platin Test 


wenn ihr auf Hochwertige Bauteile eingeht, dann würde ich vorschlagen alle  

denn oft wird hochwertiger Prmär Elko  verbaut und dann an anderer stelle wider die kosten eingespart 

auf EFI eingehen wäre vielleicht mal auch Interessant.


 wenn ihr Schutzschaltungen bewertet dann kurze Erklärung was die bedeuten, da könnte man einen Online Artikel schalten und dahin verlinken um wertvollen Platz im Magazin zu sparen  


 wie bewertet ihr das Vorhanden/nicht vorhanden sein von Schutzschaltungen

ich wäre sogar dafür nicht vorhandene Schutzschaltungen negativ in die Wertung einfließen zu lassen, dann habt ihr auch mal Unterschiede bei der Benotung und nicht 1,65 zu 1,72





das ist mir so auf Anhieb eingefallen  muss jetzt aber weg, vielleicht fällt mir später noch was ein 
*
EDIT *
ach zum THema Lötquali

*Lötqualität sollte schon sein, ist ein anzeihen für die Verarbeitungsqualität die der Hersteller erbringen kann.

Damit meine ich aber nicht ob die elkos etwas schief sitzen oder nicht, sondern ob Sauber gearbeitet wurde, kalte Lötstellen .... einfach schlampige Produktion^^

Ich würde diese aber auch nicht in denn Vordergrundstellen, eher als einer von vielen Punkten  die einfach das Gesamtprodukt ausmachen.

*Einbautiefe

ein wichtiger punkt für viele User, vorallem sollte diese samt KM Platine berücksichtigt werden




> das sehe ich komplett anders, die Messungen bei 90, 250 und 500 Watt



sollte definitiv drin bleiben, ermöglicht eine einfache Vergleichbarkeit der werte von unterschiedlichen Netzteilen, ich hoffe aber das diese @Rail identisch belastetet wurden und nicht nur in der summe, also zB nicht so-> 
NT A @3,3/5V mit 100W @12V mit 150W = 250W
NT B @3,3/5V mit 150W @12V mit 100W = 250W


----------



## Erzbaron (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich muss sagen die Diskussion wird echt spannend 

Grundsätzlich ist aber eines klar, man kann Netzteile nur sehr sehr schwer in einem Raster bewerten wie Grafikkarten wo man wesentlich weniger Faktoren hat die die Wertung beeinflussen, das habe ich ja auch schon an Simons Golden King 550W Test kritisiert, er äußerte mehrere negative Punkte aber durch das Bewertungsraster kam trotzdem eine 93er Wertung raus ... das geht garnicht ... 

Und ein Netzteiltest mit 55 Netzteilen, Poiu und ich merken aktuell schon wie anstrengend und zeitaufwendig ein Roundup mit einem Dutzend Netzteilen ist wenn man wirklich reingeht in die Materie und nicht nur an der Oberfläche (Effizienz, Lautstärke) kratzen will ... ein guter Chromatest dauert auch zwischen 30 und 60 Minuten, je nachdem was man genau prüfen will ... 

Was ich sagen möchte, so toll eure Mainboard, Grafikkarten usw. Tests sind, aber bei Netzteilen sehe ich persönlich noch eine Menge Nachholbedarf ... 

Die Punkte die "fehlen" sind doch folgende:

- eingehen auf die Qualität des Innenlebens und der gesamten Verarbeitung (Sichtprüfung reicht da schon aus, da man schnell sieht mit wieviel "Liebe" so ein Netzteil zusammengeschustert wird), wenn man sich mal mit Herstellervertretern unterhält hört man doch auf häufiger welche Mitarbeiter in der Fertigung zum Einsatz kommen (A-Kräfte, B-Kräfte usw.)
- weg von der Bewertung einzelner Bauteile, wenn ich euch einen alten Golf2 hinstelle, da aber 2000€ BMW Felgen dran montiere wird das Auto nur wegen der Felgen auch nicht besser, oder?
- ein wichtiger Punkt sind die verbauten Schutzschaltungen, allein aus dem Grund kann ein SF eben keine 1,xx Wertung bekommen wenn die wichtige OCP fehlt ... einen Gegentest sehe ich als Pflicht an, ihr habt Zugriff auf eine Chroma, das kann man doch nutzen 
- ihr habt so ein geniales Lager, da kann man doch auch recht einfach feststellen ob ein Netzteil mit bestimmten Grafikkarten/Boards fiept oder nicht ... 

Netzteiltests sind zeitaufwendig und undankbar (weils kaum einer liest ^^), aber wenn man sie macht muss die Qualität stimmen ...


----------



## Kaktus (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Auch wenn das nie eintreffen wird.... aber Benotungen würde ich weg lassen. Diese sind kaum nachzuvollziehen (Gewichtigkeit) und sagen am Ende nichts aus. denn jeder Nutzer hat anderer Prioritäten. Mir persönlich ist Effizienz weniger wichtig, solange sie nicht völlig daneben ist. Dafür sind mir die Auslegung der Anschlüsse, die Lautstärke und die Verarbeitung wichtig. Aus diesem Gesichtspunkt helfen mir Benotungen im Grunde gar nicht. Im Gegenzug werden dann die Produkte it den Besten Noten hier im Forum von den Kiddis gehypt bis zum geht nicht mehr.


----------



## Erzbaron (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja das hypen von irgendwelchen Produkten wirst du nie ganz vermeiden können, aktuell fällt mir das extrem negativ bei Super Flower auf ... die Golden Green sind nett, der Preis top ... aber man bekommt was man bezahlt, ein goldiges Netzteilchen bei dem wichtige Schutzschaltungen direkt fehlen, mit mauer Filterung usw. Da ist mir der aktuelle Seasonic Hype schon fast lieber, die liefern wenigstens Qualität 

aber recht haste ... auf die Anschlüsse und das drum herum was jeder interessierte User als erstes bemerkt (noch vor der Lautstärke) sollte man viel mehr eingehen


----------



## Kaktus (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Man muss einen Hype nicht auch noch anheizen was ja ungewollt mit Benotungen getan wird. Zumal diese oft nur 0,2-0,3 Punkte auseinander liegen. Aber dann heißt es gleich "Hey, das hat in der PCGH gewonnen und ist das Beste..... besser als das NT XY welches auf Platz 5 liegt allemal (obwohl es nur 0,3 Punkte sind)".Nur dass das NT auf Platz 5, vielleicht dem User Z mehr bringt, weil es eben längere Kabel hat oder sonst was, das interessiert dann nicht mehr. Wären keine Noten da, würde man diese Blödsinnige Argumentation schon das Fundament rauben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Strahleman schrieb:


> So, noch einmal kurz zum Video:
> Durch das Kabel ist ein Strom von nicht einmal 70 Ampere geflossen (das Komma sieht man auf dem Video leider recht schlecht).



Achso, ich hab da eine andere Zahl gesehen, war aber auch schlecht zu sehen.



Strahleman schrieb:


> Ich habe mich damals schon mit einem Corsair-Mitarbeiter hier im Forum über die OCP beim AX1200 unterhalten, da ich damals bereits angezweifelt habe, dass diese bei einer Fehlfunktion früh genug greift. Mir wurde aber gesagt, *dass es eine intelligente OCP sei, die einen falschen Stromfluss erkennt*.



Wie soll das denn gehen? 
Das würde mich doch sehr interessieren, wie Corsair _das_ technisch gelöst haben will.



Strahleman schrieb:


> Der Test hat gezeigt, dass dies nicht der Fall war.



Das haben wir dann alle gesehen, jedenfalls danke noch mal für das Video, sehr interessant. 
Hat Corsair zu dem Video eigentlich schon eine Stellungnahme abgegeben?



Strahleman schrieb:


> Meine Meinung ist daher auch: Finger weg vom AX1200. Der fehlende Schutz kann schwere Schäden anrichten - und das nicht nur am Rechner.



Eben, ein Zimmerbrand kann sehr schnell passieren und Kunststoffe brennen heißen als manche denken, dazu dann toxische Gase, die entstehen, das Corsair AX1200 ist deutlich gefährlicher als irgendein billig Netzteil.
Ich will nicht wissen, was auf Corsair einprasseln wird, wenn durch das Netzteil ein Brand verursacht wird, bei dem Menschen zu Schaden kommen oder gar getötet werden.



Kaktus schrieb:


> - Es wird nicht auf die Verlötung eingegangen
> - Es wird auch ansonsten kaum auf innere Bauteile eingegangen



Die Lötqualität ist auch mein Steckenpferd, darauf wird zu wenig eingegangen.
Auch richtig, man muss außerdem auch deutlicher trennen zwischen primärer und sekundärer Seite. Was nützen teure Komponenten auf der Sekundärseite, wenn die Primärseite nichts Gutes zu bieten hat?



Kaktus schrieb:


> - Fehlende Schutzschaltungen werden kaum bis gar nicht bemängelt und auch nicht näher darauf eingegangen (außer eine Beschreibung was was macht). Es wird nicht erklärt was passieren könnte wenn die eine oder andere Schutzschaltung fehlt. Im übrigen, das im aktuellen Video des Corsair NTs gesagt wird, das man dem Hersteller hier nichts anlasten kann, war doch ironisch gemeint, oder? Das kann schlecht euer ernst gewesen sein.



Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass man das so stehen lassen kann, dass Corsair da nichts anzukreiden sei. Mag sein, dass durch die eine Leitung 100 Ampere durchfließen sollen, aber was deutlich weniger anrichten, haben wir gesehen und das ganze dauert nur wenige Sekunden, da reicht es schon, dass man nicht im Raum ist und sich genau dann ein Kurzschluss ereignet.
Corsair sollte das Netzteil vom Markt nehmen, ist meiner Meinung nach die einzig logische und sichere Konsequenz.



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Für eine "Expertendiskussion" bin ich auf jeden Fall zu haben


 
Wird vorher ein Moratorium einberufen? 
Die Frage ist ja auch, wer entscheidet, wer "Experte" ist? 



poiu schrieb:


> [*] wenn ihr Schutzschaltungen bewertet dann kurze Erklärung was die bedeuten, da könnte man einen Online Artikel schalten und dahin verlinken um wertvollen Platz im Magazin zu sparen
> 
> [*] wie bewertet ihr das Vorhanden/nicht vorhanden sein von Schutzschaltungen



Als Ergänzung:
Kann man überhaupt auf irgendeine Schutzschaltung verzichten?
Wieso verzichten die Hersteller auf einige Schutzschaltungen?
Kann man die Hersteller daraufhin ansprechen, wieso sie bestimmte Schutzschaltungen nicht einbauen, bzw. außer Acht lassen?



poiu schrieb:


> *Lötqualität sollte schon sein, ist ein anzeihen für die Verarbeitungsqualität die der Hersteller erbringen kann.
> 
> Damit meine ich aber nicht ob die elkos etwas schief sitzen oder nicht, sondern ob Sauber gearbeitet wurde, kalte Lötstellen .... einfach schlampige Produktion^^
> 
> Ich würde diese aber auch nicht in denn Vordergrundstellen, eher als einer von vielen Punkten  die einfach das Gesamtprodukt ausmachen.



Exakt mein Gedanke. Wie sauber wird gearbeitet, wo sind die Schwächen, tritt das bei allen Modellen der Serie auf?

Dazu noch mal eine andere Frage:
Bekommt PCGH die Netzteile von den Herstellern zugeschickt oder kauft ihr anonym im Laden?
Wenn ich sie zugeschickt bekommt, kauft ihr trotzdem noch welche anonym im Laden, als Gegenprobe?



poiu schrieb:


> *Einbautiefe
> 
> ein wichtiger punkt für viele User, vorallem sollte diese samt KM Platine berücksichtigt werden



Ja, finde ich auch, besonders weil der Lüfter dann bei einigen Gehäusen nicht mehr an der dafür vorhanden Öffnung im Boden des Gehäuses liegt, sonder verschoben ist, weil das Netzteil zu lang baut.
Dann muss noch mehr auf die Qualität der Kabel und Stecker eingegangen sein. Ein gutes Netzteile endet ja nicht am Gehäuse, bzw. auf der Platine.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Noten werden wir nicht abschaffen, über eine Änderung der Gewicht wird schon länger diskutiert ... zum Rest muss ich aus Zeitgründen später Stellung nehmen.


----------



## Kaktus (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das mit den Noten war mir schon klar. War auch nur mein Gedanke und kein allgemeines Kriterium.  Viele Leser wollen einfache Bewertungssysteme... man will die Zeitschrift ja auch verkaufen. Egal wie, es geht ja auch ums Geldverdienen.


----------



## Erzbaron (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Geld verdienen will jeder und muss jeder ... und nicht umsonst gehen viele Hersteller auf besonders engagierte Konsumenten zu oder nicht umsonst rekrutieren nicht wenige Hersteller Leute auf besonders informierten und engagierten Kreisen ... 

Tests sind ein geniales Marketinginstrument und die breite Käuferschaft vertraut darauf ... allein aus dem Grunde würde ich mir schon eine tiefergründige Berichterstattung bei der PCGH wünschen ...


----------



## Strahleman (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich habe mal die letzten Antworten überflogen und ich glaube, dass einige eines vergessen:
Ein Artikel selbst soll natürlich neben informativ gestaltet werden, doch können allein wegen dem Zeitanspruch nicht alle - ich nenn es einmal Kleinigkeiten - getestet werden. Zum Beispiel die Lötqualität. Klar kann man erste Aussagen über die Qualität eines Netzteils treffen, allerdings müsste dafür das Netzteil komplett auseinandergenommen werden. Das würde bedeuten, dass das Netzteil nach dem Test an der Chroma für Fotos und den Lautstärketest nach Fürth muss und danach wieder zu mir - oder ich nach Fürth - dass dort die Lötqualität beurteilt wird. Das kostet zum einen v.a. bei mehreren Netzteilen viel Zeit und somit auch wieder Geld.
Ähnliches gilt für Schutzschaltungen: Natürlich ist es schön, wenn alle Schaltungen getestet werden. Bei OVP und UVP kommt man aber bereits an seine Grenzen, da diese von meiner Chroma nicht getestet werden können. OTP, SCP, NLO, OCP und OPP kann man testen. Aber auch hier gilt: Es kostet Zeit und Geld.

Ich finde es schön, dass viel Kritik und Feedback zu den Artikeln kommt, allerdings sollte auch beachtet werden, dass die PCGH nicht im Geldspeicher von Dagobert Duck wohnt und ich meine Protokolle auch nicht kostenlos an den Mann bringe  Da muss leider ein Kompromiss gefunden werden und eher "unwichtige" Informationen fallen hinten raus.


----------



## Erzbaron (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber wenn durch fehlende Informationen der Inhalt des Artikels und die Ergebnisse verfälscht werden ist dies doch auch nicht im Sinn der Sache, oder Simon?!?


----------



## Strahleman (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Leider habe ich bis jetzt erst einen oder zwei Artikel vollständig gesehen, daher kann ich zum Inhalt selbst nicht viel sagen. Ich weiß nur, was ich liefer und worauf ich ggf. hinweise.


----------



## Erzbaron (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was du lieferst steht ja auch nicht zur Debatte ... hier gehts ja mehr ums inhaltliche was publiziert wird 

Und ein Netzteiltest ist nunmal aufwendig wenn man es richtig machen will ... das muss ich dir, aber auch keinem anderen Reviewer erzählen ... in einem Netzteiltest steckt ne Menge Arbeit


----------



## Kaktus (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Verstehe das Problem mit den Fotos und dem hin und her nicht. Dann macht man zuerst die Fotos und Lautstärketests und schickt dann alles zu dir. Ein NT zu zerlegen und sich ein paar Eindrücke zu holen, kostet nicht wirklich viel Zeit. Und wenn die PCGH bessere Tests bringen würde, wären die Auflagen auch besser. Es nutzt ja nichts wenn ich bessere Tests, kostenlos im Netz finde. Auch wenn da weniger Modelle getestet werden. Wozu brauche ich dann eine PCGH? Entweder man macht es richtig oder gar nicht. Man erwartet ja nicht das jedes Bauteil in Augenschein genommen wird. Aber zumindest ein paar vernünftige Aussagen sollte man treffen können. 
Und bei den Schutzschaltungen.... wenn man sich einem derart komplexen Thema widmet, sollte man auch alles wichtige testen können. und das hier Schutzschaltungen immer noch als "Kleinigkeit" gewertet werden, ist ja fast schon ein No-Go.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich finde man sollte erst klären was wichtig ist also:  
   Sind es die Werte die ein NT liefert oder wie sie zu Stande kommen. 
Ich will damit sagen zwei Netzteile mit den gleichen guten Werten bei Spannung, Effizienz..... u.s.w. aber das eine hat bessere Bauteile ( Nippon Kondis z.B.) und das andere nicht aber sonst haben sie Messtechnisch das gleiche Ergebnis, auch die Haltbarkeit ist bei beiden gegeben und haben 5 Jahre Garantie. 
So und jetzt, für den User ist es doch jetzt völlig unerheblich was für Bauteile verwendet wurden sonder es zählt doch nur das, das Netzteil störungsfrei arbeitet und das liefert was der Hersteller versprochen hat. 

Deshalb finde ich eine stärkeren Einfluss auf die Endnote der verwendeten Bauteile völlig überflüssig ja sogar sinnlos!


----------



## Philipus II (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eigentlich könnte man das mal in ein Thema "wie soll ein Netzteiltest ausschauen" auslagern, finde ich.

@PCGH:
Ich habe den aktuellen noch nciht da liegen, aber mal allgemein:
Eure Netzteiltests haben sich im Vergleich zu "früher" extrem gesteigert.
Sagen wirs mal so: Die grossen Roundups mit 50 oder mehr Produkten sind eher Produktvorstellungen. Die Methode einbauen, anschalten und gucken obs läuft habt ihr glücklicherweise schon hinter euch.
Sich bei der Anzahl etwas einzuschränken halte für richtig. Lieber 5 Netzteile gut getestet als 50 Netzteile angekuckt, finde ich.
Der letzte Test der 50€ Klasse war schon ganz ok.
Dass es online detailliertere tests gibt, ist klar. Für ein kommerzielles Printmagazin sind eure Tests aber auf einem absolut akzeptablen Niveau angelangt.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Deshalb finde ich eine stärkeren Einfluss auf die Endnote der verwendeten Bauteile völlig überflüssig ja sogar sinnlos!



Ich muss dir Recht geben, aber aus einem anderen Grund als du.

Netzteilhersteller ändern häufig / oftmals ihre Platinendesigns, oder verwenden andere Bauteile. Gerade jetzt, wo qualitativ hochwertige japanische Elektronikartikel zeitweise Mangelware wurden, greifen die Hersteller auf andere Bauteile zurück. So macht ein Test der verwendeten Bauteile nur Sinn, wenn diese auch tatsächlich weiterhin verbaut werden. Das kann aber sogar nichtmal der Hersteller garantieren, denn für ihn zählt nur, das die Stromspender vom Band rollen und die vorgegebenen Spezifikationen einhalten, selbst wenn er den Bauteil-Lieferant wechselt.

Es macht folglich wenig Sinn, die Bauteile zu bewerten, denn es kann mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgegangen werden, dass in ein paar Monaten völlig andere Spulen, Trafos, Kondensatoren, Widerstände usw. auf dem PCB landen. Der Test stellt einfach nur eine Momentaufnahme dar.


----------



## Shi (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Habe übrigens soeben eine E-Mail an Super Flower geschrieben, in der ich nachfrage wieso OCP und OTP fehlen 
Werd euch auf dem Laufenden halten 
Gruß


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> Ich muss dir Recht geben, aber aus einem anderen Grund als du.
> 
> Netzteilhersteller ändern häufig / oftmals ihre Platinendesigns, oder verwenden andere Bauteile. Gerade jetzt, wo qualitativ hochwertige japanische Elektronikartikel zeitweise Mangelware wurden, greifen die Hersteller auf andere Bauteile zurück. So macht ein Test der verwendeten Bauteile nur Sinn, wenn diese auch tatsächlich weiterhin verbaut werden. Das kann aber sogar nichtmal der Hersteller garantieren, denn für ihn zählt nur, das die Stromspender vom Band rollen und die vorgegebenen Spezifikationen einhalten, selbst wenn er den Bauteil-Lieferant wechselt.
> 
> Es macht folglich wenig Sinn, die Bauteile zu bewerten, denn es kann mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgegangen werden, dass in ein paar Monaten völlig andere Spulen, Trafos, Kondensatoren, Widerstände usw. auf dem PCB landen. Der Test stellt einfach nur eine Momentaufnahme dar.


 
  Aber im Prinzip sagen wir beide das Selbe. Das, das Innenleben nicht "so"wichtig ist, ( du aus einem andrem Grund als ich) und es nur um die Spezifikationen geht, also das was das NT leistet! Und ich denke auch das es für die Allgemeinheit ausreicht nur ein paar Freaks "Nerds" (Erzbaron, poiu, Stefan Payne) interessant ist aber von den paar kann sich die PCGH nicht ernähren!


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Habe übrigens soeben eine E-Mail an Super Flower geschrieben, in der ich nachfrage wieso OCP und OTP fehlen
> Werd euch auf dem Laufenden halten
> Gruß


 
Was machst du, wenn als Antwort kommt, dass sie von den Abkürzungen noch nie was gehört haben?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was machst du, wenn als Antwort kommt, dass sie von den Abkürzungen noch nie was gehört haben?


 
Ich würde da auf eine USer-News hoffen!


----------



## Kaktus (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Um Freaks geht es ja weniger. Aber ein Blick auf die innere Verarbeitung sollte ja wohl möglich sein. Kondensatoren interessieren mich auch weniger, solange sie das tun was sie sollen, ist es wunderbar. Nutzt ja nichts wenn die vergoldet sind oder noch so toll, wenn es ein günstigeres Bauteil genauso tut. 
Aber trotzdem kann man auch die Bauteile begutachten und schauen ob man sich hier nicht doch einen bösen Schnitzer erlaubt hat.

Ich erwarte von der Blume das die Frage ignoriert wird oder mit typischem PR-Gewäsch abgewiegelt wird.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mich interessiert das Innenleben von Netzteilen auch und lege persönlich großen Wert auf qualitativ gute Netzteile. Das Problem ist nur, dass PCGH eine breitere Masse anspricht / ansprechen sollte / ansprechen muss. Deswegen kann man auf solche Tests verzichten, denn die Kosten dafür würden sich nicht rentieren. Dafür gibts dann die Technik-Sites im Web, die dann ausführlich jeden Widerstand auf der Platine zweimal umdrehen 

Wichtig für den Spieler sind die Angaben zur Effizienz, der Lautheit, der Sicherheit und eine Einschätzung der Qualität des Innenlebens. Da ist dann keine gezielte Bewertung notwendig, zumal teilweise auch sinnfrei (z.B. bei einem 80plus Gold NT eine schlechtere Note für "nur" 85°C Kondensatoren geben - durch die hohe Effizienz entsteht nicht so viel Abwärme, da reichen 85°C Kondensatoren vollkommen). Es sollte eben mindestens auf das Vorhandensein der Schutzschaltungen geachtet werden, alles andere halte ich für unwichtig bzw. vernachlässigbar.


----------



## Shi (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich erwarte von der Blume das die Frage ignoriert wird oder mit typischem PR-Gewäsch abgewiegelt wird.


 Ich auch, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## poiu (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das macht ja auch kein Sinn jede schraube anzusehen und es zu bewerten, anstatt auf denn Primär Elko einzugehen und hervorzuheben das da Japanische XYZ Marketing BlaBla drin ist, könnte man diesen Punkt unter interne Verarbeitungsqualität zusammenfassen, also Elkos, Lötqualität Lüfter 

Besser als sich an einem  einzigen Bauteil aufzuhängen 


Ich muss sagen das ich die Diskussion und die verschiedenen Standpunkte sehr Interessant finde


----------



## Systemcrash (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich glaube doch, das Käufer von 10€-NTs nicht die PCGH kaufen 

Von daher sollte ein Mindestanspruch vorhanden sein, die Käufer weden zumindest ein bißchen Grundkenntnisse mitbringen. Trotzdem plädiere ich eine Art "Erklärungskasten" in dem zumindest steht was ein MOV ist und was OCP bedeutet.

Ein bißchen sollte man auf das Innenleben des NTs eingehen, aber nicht jede Lötstelle und jeden Kondensator zeigen. Eff ist mir auch wichtig, ob die Schutzeinrichtungen funktionieren ist mir aber sehr wichtig.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Eff ist mir auch wichtig, ob die Schutzeinrichtungen funktionieren ist mir aber sehr wichtig.



 Sorry, aber was sagt denn bitte ein einzelner Test aus? Wer garantiert dir durch einen Test von PCGH die Funktion der Schutzschaltungen in deinem Netzteil?! Der Test hat nur gezeigt, das das Vorführmodell ordnungsgemäß arbeitet (oder eben nicht). Es gibt nun mal immer Ausreißer und im schlimmsten Fall raucht dir selbst Qualitätsware ab, obwohl im Test alles funktioniert hat... Darauf kannst du dich einfach nicht 100%ig verlassen. 

Wichtig hingegen ist das Vorhandensein der Schaltungen... Das gibt wenigstens die Sicherheit, das es funktionieren könnte - nicht mehr und nicht weniger


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was sagt denn bitte ein einzelner Test aus? Wer garantiert dir durch einen Test von PCGH die Funktion der Schutzschaltungen in deinem Netzteil?! Der Test hat nur gezeigt, das das Vorführmodell ordnungsgemäß arbeitet (oder eben nicht). Es gibt nun mal immer Ausreißer und im schlimmsten Fall raucht dir selbst Qualitätsware ab, obwohl im Test alles funktioniert hat... Darauf kannst du dich einfach nicht 100%ig verlassen.


 
Deswegen auch meine Frage:
Bekommt PCGH die Netzteile gestellt?
Könnten es also Netzteile sein, die zuvor extra geprüft wurde, bzw. selektiert wurde, damit man beim PCGH Test auch ja gut abschneidet?
Daher mein Anliegen, das gleiche Netzteil anonym im Laden kaufen und als Vergleich dazu legen.


----------



## poiu (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

so was wird aber teuer.....


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Weiß ich, aber bevor ich vorgetestet oder selektierte Netzteile bekomme und dann Empfehlungen abgeben, die in der Praxis nicht zutreffen, dann schadet das auch dem eigenen Ruf und die Seriosität und Unabhängigkeit gehen verloren.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Glaub ich nicht das die PCGH extra Golden Samples bekommt das würde sich ja ziemlich schnell raus stellen das es ein Fake ist, da ja mehrere iNet Seiten Tests machen von Computerbase bis hin zu JohnnyGuru. Das können sich die Hersteller dann auch denken. Würd vielleicht ein mal funktionieren aber auf keinen Fall zwei mal!


----------



## Kaktus (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die meisten Hersteller selektieren hier nicht extra für Tests. Das kann ich dir Garantieren. Allerdings gibt es einige Ausreißer.... bei Kühlern kenne ich da mittlerweile mindestens einen der Samples raus schickt die nicht ganz dem zu entsprechen scheinen was tatsächlich im Laden landet. Zumindest sind die Ergebnisse (sofern man richtig sucht) teils sehr differenziert. Das geht schon teilweise über Serienstreuung hinaus. 
Und was glaubt ihr eigentlich wie ein selektiertes NT aussehen soll? Glaubt ihr ernstahft da werden ein paar Modelle gefertigt die bessere Bauteile haben? Das kostet mehr als es den Aufwand wert ist.


----------



## poiu (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

die c´t macht das die kann sich das aber auch leisten  

Seriöse Hersteller schicken dir zwar ein vor getestetes Netzteil, finde ich Okay und verständlich keiner will sich blamieren,  aber eine extra Wurst also ein Premium NT  das es nicht zu kaufen gibt ist ultrapeinlich, stell dir vor das jemand kauft das und vergleicht es auch noch Oo 

 Unmöglich  ist das also nicht aber Unwahrscheinlich

Viele der NTs die Erzbaron und ich bekommen haben waren nicht von denn Herstellern, sondern kamen von direkt von denn Distributoren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Und was glaubt ihr eigentlich wie ein selektiertes NT aussehen soll? Glaubt ihr ernstahft da werden ein paar Modelle gefertigt die bessere Bauteile haben? Das kostet mehr als es den Aufwand wert ist.


 
Der Netzteilanbieter testet einige Netzteile und das, was als bestes abschneidet, wird rausgeschickt. Das ist Selektion.


----------



## Kaktus (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@poiu
auch die CT kauft sich den Kram nicht sondern lässt ihn sich stellen  Weiß ich aus erster Hand. Und wenn du glaubst das Distris nicht auch selektieren...  Die können das genauso wie die Hersteller selbst. 


@quantenslipstream
Da sind die Unterschiede aber auch nicht Weltbewegend. Das fällt schon unter Serienstreuung. Auch wenn man dann das Beste der Serie im Test hat. Krücken gibts immer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Krücken gibts immer.


 
Aber die hast du dann nicht im Test und darauf kommt es ja an.


----------



## Systemcrash (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was sagt denn bitte ein einzelner Test aus? Wer garantiert dir durch einen Test von PCGH die Funktion der Schutzschaltungen in deinem Netzteil?!


 
100%ige Sicherheit gibt es eben nie 

Aber mit deiner Ansicht würde ich weder auf irgendeinen Test noch Empfehlung hören weil dann das Abrauchen/Nichtabrauchen reiner Zufall wäre 

Andere Frage: Was machst du in diesem Thread, wir könnten ja alle bei den NT-Herstellern arbeiten und dir von Pferden erzählen


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Was machst du in diesem Thread, wir könnten ja alle bei den NT-Herstellern arbeiten und dir von Pferden erzählen


 
Öhm... ist das eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erzbaron (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Die meisten Hersteller selektieren hier nicht extra für Tests. Das kann ich dir Garantieren. Allerdings gibt es einige Ausreißer.... bei Kühlern kenne ich da mittlerweile mindestens einen der Samples raus schickt die nicht ganz dem zu entsprechen scheinen was tatsächlich im Laden landet. Zumindest sind die Ergebnisse (sofern man richtig sucht) teils sehr differenziert. Das geht schon teilweise über Serienstreuung hinaus.
> Und was glaubt ihr eigentlich wie ein selektiertes NT aussehen soll? Glaubt ihr ernstahft da werden ein paar Modelle gefertigt die bessere Bauteile haben? Das kostet mehr als es den Aufwand wert ist.


 
Die meisten Hersteller nehmen tatsächlich Samples aus der Massenproduktion, aber es gibt leider immer wieder andere Beispiele bei denen Hersteller bewusst verbesserte (zusätzliche Bauteile verlötet, Lötverbindungen von Hand nachgebessert etc.) Samples rumschicken und die nach erfolgtem Test auch wieder zurückverlangen damit die nächste Redaktion ihre Griffel dran reiben kann ...

Ich persönlich (Poiu kanns auch nur so bestätigen) habe jetzt einmal ein bereits geöffnetes Sample angenommen, nie wieder ... nur Ärger damit gehabt ...

Zum Thema Schutzschaltungen ...

Wenn ich als Hersteller auf den Karton drucke das mein Netzteil die Supermegaobergeile Schutzschaltung einmal gegen alles hat ... glaubst du das doch erstmal? Aber meint ihr nicht das ein Test sinnvoll wäre?!? Auf irgendwelche Kartons kann man jede Menge drucken ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja genau was ist wen ich für Super Flower arbeite???


----------



## Erzbaron (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich dachte du bist aktuell arbeitslos Hulk? Aber Super Flower ... tz ... wenns wenigstens Rhombustech wäre ... aber der Laden ... nene


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja genau was ist wen ich für Super Flower arbeite???


 
Dann wissen wir, dass du schlecht löten kannst.


----------



## Systemcrash (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm... ist das eine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was hiermit bewiesen wäre:



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja genau was ist wen ich für Super Flower arbeite???


 

Ich ahnte es


----------



## PCGH_Marco (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich fasse mal zusammen: PCGH soll zusätzlich die Schutzschaltungen prüfen und allgemeine Aussagen zur Verarbeitung/Qualität machen. Dafür soll nicht mehr auf einzelne Bauteile eingegangen werden.

Für mich wichtig ist, dass ihr euch die Artikel wirklich angeschaut habt, bevor hier Kritik geäußert wird. Denn z.B. die reinen Tests der 55er Nummer und der Einsteigernetzteile unterscheiden sich nicht. Im 55er Test gab es halt keinen Fließtext zu jedem Gerät. 

@Erzbaron: Ich finde, dass wir in Sachen Netzteiltests auf einem guten Weg sind, seitdem Simon und ich das übernommen haben.

Marco


----------



## Kaktus (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich liste einfach mal meine persönliche Wunschliste auf. Wenn das jeder in groben Zügen macht, dürfte das für Marco und Simon vielleicht einfacher zum auswerten sein.

1. Lötqualität begutachten. Dabei aber nicht überempfindlich sein, sondern nur ob es sauber verarbeitet ist. Ein Qualitätshinweis.
2. Die Bauteile schon beachten. Allerdings nur in soweit das man z.B. ein wirklich schlechtes Bauteil kritisiert im Gegenzug eben stark überdimensionierte Bauteile nicht lobt, da sie keinen Nutzen erbringen. Es muss einfach passen.
3. Schutzschaltungen genauer erläutern. Was passiert wenn z.B. OVP nicht greift. Das wissen viele einfach nicht. 
4. Schutzschaltungen, soweit euch möglich, prüfen. Zumindest ob das NT bei Überlast abschaltet und danach noch funktioniert und ob bei einem Kurzen nicht so ein Mist passiert wie beim Corsair. 
5. Wertungssystem ändern. Mehr Gewicht auf wesentliches wie eben Schutzschlatungen, Kabelbestückung u.s.w.! Das was man praktisch direkt nutzt. 

Es gibt eine Sache die ich auch nicht ganz verstehe. Wenn ein 400W NT 396W auf der 12V Leitung bietet, wird das gelobt. Warum? Ist ja nicht so das 3,3 und 5V nicht auch benötigt werden. Sicherlich bei weitem nicht so wie die 12V Leitung, trotzdem kann man die 12V Schiene nie ausreizen da man (je nach Ausstattung und Leistung) immer noch 30-50W auf den anderen Leitungen benötigt. Das ist in meinen Augen kein Pluspunkt wenn man dann die 12V Leitung so hoch belasten kann. Wenn man es tun würde, wäre das Netzteil überlastet und sollte abschalten.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Ich liste einfach mal meine persönliche Wunschliste auf. Wenn das jeder in groben Zügen macht, dürfte das für Marco und Simon vielleicht einfacher zum auswerten sein.
> 
> 1. Lötqualität begutachten. Dabei aber nicht überempfindlich sein, sondern nur ob es sauber verarbeitet ist. Ein Qualitätshinweis.
> 2. Die Bauteile schon beachten. Allerdings nur in soweit das man z.B. ein wirklich schlechtes Bauteil kritisiert im Gegenzug eben stark überdimensionierte Bauteile nicht lobt, da sie keinen Nutzen erbringen. Es muss einfach passen.
> ...



Danke, sehr hilfreich 



Kaktus schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Sache die ich auch nicht ganz verstehe. Wenn ein 400W NT 396W auf der 12V Leitung bietet, wird das gelobt. Warum? Ist ja nicht so das 3,3 und 5V nicht auch benötigt werden. Sicherlich bei weitem nicht so wie die 12V Leitung, trotzdem kann man die 12V Schiene nie ausreizen da man (je nach Ausstattung und Leistung) immer noch 30-50W auf den anderen Leitungen benötigt. Das ist in meinen Augen kein Pluspunkt wenn man dann die 12V Leitung so hoch belasten kann. Wenn man es tun würde, wäre das Netzteil überlastet und sollte abschalten.



Loben? Das wird in der Regel einfach nur erwähnt.

Marco


----------



## Kaktus (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mir kommt letzteres so vor als fließt das in die Wertung mit ein. Steht ja bei "Eigenschaften" mit drin und wird benotet. Sicher, wenn ein 400W NT nur 300W auf der 12V Leitung liefert, ist das ein bisschen zu wenig und ein Nachteil. Nur mehr als 350W macht in meinen Augen keinen Sinn (in diesem Fall).


----------



## Erzbaron (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Ich fasse mal zusammen: PCGH soll zusätzlich die Schutzschaltungen prüfen und allgemeine Aussagen zur Verarbeitung/Qualität machen. Dafür soll nicht mehr auf einzelne Bauteile eingegangen werden.
> 
> Für mich wichtig ist, dass ihr euch die Artikel wirklich angeschaut habt, bevor hier Kritik geäußert wird. Denn z.B. die reinen Tests der 55er Nummer und der Einsteigernetzteile unterscheiden sich nicht. Im 55er Test gab es halt keinen Fließtext zu jedem Gerät.
> 
> ...



Hallo Marco,

versteh mich nicht falsch, genau das finde ich ja auch ... aber etwas sachdienliche Kritik bringt euch doch nur weiter


----------



## PCGH_Marco (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Mir kommt letzteres so vor als fließt das in die Wertung mit ein. Steht ja bei "Eigenschaften" mit drin und wird benotet. Sicher, wenn ein 400W NT nur 300W auf der 12V Leitung liefert, ist das ein bisschen zu wenig und ein Nachteil. Nur mehr als 350W macht in meinen Augen keinen Sinn (in diesem Fall).


 
Da ist ein * dran -> *wird nicht gewertet


----------



## Kaktus (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

 Ok, das "*" hab ich übersehen, mein Fehler. 

Aber es wäre mal schön wenn ihr dahingehend ein wenig Aufklärungsarbeitet leistet, erklärt wie stark 3,3 und 5V tatsächlich noch belastet werden. Wie relevant das heute noch ist. Wenn man hier im Forum liest, könnte man meinen das nur die 12V Leitung für alles herhalten muss. Ihr hattet mal eine Tabelle in einer Ausgabe, wo alle Komponenten aufgelistet waren und welche Leitungen sie belasten, aber wie stark, das stand weiterhin im Raum.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Hallo Marco,
> 
> versteh mich nicht falsch, genau das finde ich ja auch ... aber etwas sachdienliche Kritik bringt euch doch nur weiter


 
Keine Frage, dafür danke ich auch auch sehr.


----------



## Rolk (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das PCGH bei den Netzteiltests das Platinenmaterial erwähnt finde ich top. 
Das sieht man bei anderen Tests nicht so oft.

@all
Kann man bei den demnächst anstehenden Tests auch mit Angaben bezüglich Platinenmaterial rechnen?


----------



## Erzbaron (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

selbstverständlich ... allerdings sind Pertinax Platinen mitlerweile auch eher selten geworden (zumindest wenn das Netzteil auch "brauchbar" ist ^^) ... selbst bei den meisten "günstigen" Modellen werden FR3 oder noch bessere Platinen eingesetzt


----------



## Rolk (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> selbstverständlich ... allerdings sind Pertinax Platinen mitlerweile auch eher selten geworden (zumindest wenn das Netzteil auch "brauchbar" ist ^^) ... selbst bei den meisten "günstigen" Modellen werden FR3 oder noch bessere Platinen eingesetzt


 
Bei den PCGH Tests staune ich immer wieder wie oft Pertinax noch verwendet wird, aber vielleicht hat PCGH auch kein so exklusives Testfeld wie ihr. 
 Das selbst die kleinen Cougar und Enermax das Zeug noch verbaut haben hätte ich jedenfalls nicht gedacht.


----------



## Strahleman (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Rolk: Wenn es günstig sein soll, wird oft noch gerne zu Pertinax gegriffen. Finde ich auch bei normalen "Office"-Netzteilen ohne besondere Ansprüche okay.

Wie sieht es denn mit Temperaturmessungen aus? Sollten diese weiterhin im Test erfasst und bewertet werden oder findet ihr diese weniger wichtig als z. B. den Innenaufbau?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Selbst bei den billig Netzteilen sind die Temperaturen immer unkritisch die werden dann halt nur sehr laut, weshalb ich persönlich die Angabe jetzt nicht so interessant finde.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Und wenn die PCGH bessere Tests bringen würde, wären die Auflagen auch besser.


Wenn es doch so einfach wäre. Wir haben viele sehr gute, große Marktübersichten, die du nirgends bekommst - deswegen steigt aber nicht zwingend die Auflage.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Selbst bei den billig Netzteilen sind die Temperaturen immer unkritisch die werden dann halt nur sehr laut, weshalb ich persönlich die Angabe jetzt nicht so interessant finde.


 
Trotzdem muss sie geprüft und dokumentiert werden.

Marco


----------



## soulpain (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Selbst bei den billig Netzteilen sind die Temperaturen immer unkritisch


Bei günstigen Netzteilen oft, bei billigen Netzteilen aber selten. Und von denen gibt es nach wie vor mehr als Markenartikel.
Es kommt auch darauf an, wo sich die Hitze entwickelt. Abluft vs. Umgebungstemperatur ist z.B. nur ein sehr grober Überblick. Kühlkörper werden am wärmsten, was jedoch auch noch keine genaue Aussage über die Temperatur einer Komponente trifft.

Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass in Magazinen eher bestimmte Marken ab einer gewissen Qualität untereinander vergleichen werden, hast Du aber nicht unrecht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Bei günstigen Netzteilen oft, bei billigen Netzteilen aber selten. Und von denen gibt es nach wie vor mehr als Markenartikel.
> Es kommt auch darauf an, wo sich die Hitze entwickelt. Abluft vs. Umgebungstemperatur ist z.B. nur ein sehr grober Überblick. Kühlkörper werden am wärmsten, was jedoch auch noch keine genaue Aussage über die Temperatur einer Komponente trifft.
> 
> Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass in Magazinen eher bestimmte Marken ab einer gewissen Qualität untereinander vergleichen werden, hast Du aber nicht unrecht.


 
 Aber selbst bei inter-tech Netzteilen die 10€ kosten sind die Temps nicht höher als 40Grad, die kompensieren die mangelhaften Bauteile und Layout mit erhöhter Lüfterdrehzahl was einfach preisgünstiger ist. Ich weiß ja nicht wann das letzte mal billigst NT's getestet hast, du werst überrascht wie "kühl" aber laut die sind. Also einen Hitzetod sterben die wenigstens.


----------



## soulpain (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Aber selbst bei inter-tech Netzteilen die 10€ kosten sind die Temps nicht höher als 40Grad, die kompensieren die mangelhaften Bauteile und Layout mit erhöhter Lüfterdrehzahl was einfach preisgünstiger ist.


Wann und wo werden diese 40 °C erreicht?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

[SPLIT] Bitte *hier* weiter.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich habe eben ein PC-Netzteil reinbekommen, das zwar "nur" 80 Plus hat, aber es ist ein 200-Mbit-Powerline-Adapter eingebaut. Was haltet ihr von der Idee?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. April 2011)

soulpain schrieb:


> Wann und wo werden diese 40 °C erreicht?



Reine Hochrechnung von mir, hab mal ein Temperatursensor an die Abluft gehalten und die war ca. 30 Grad warm, da hab ich dann 10 Grad drauf gerechnen für die Innentemperatur.



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Ich habe eben ein PC-Netzteil reinbekommen, das zwar "nur" 80 Plus hat, aber es ist ein 200-Mbit-Powerline-Adapter eingebaut. Was haltet ihr von der Idee?


 
Ich weiß auf der Cebit wurde es vorgestellt, hab schon mit Erbaron vor Wochen drüber unterhalten er war aber nicht so angetan. In Zeiten von WLan macht es jetzt nicht so viel sinn über die Stromleitung zu gehen. Ne Inovation ist es alle mal und mal was anderes!


----------



## Systemcrash (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Ich habe eben ein PC-Netzteil reinbekommen, das zwar "nur" 80 Plus hat, aber es ist ein 200-Mbit-Powerline-Adapter eingebaut. Was haltet ihr von der Idee?


 

Die Idee an sich ist gut, aber:

1. Ich vermute mal das es an sich ein unterirdisches NT ist. Lieg ich richtig?
2. Warscheinlich hoher Aufpreis
3. Kompatibilität zu anderen Lösungen? Oder muß dann an  allen meinen PCs dann solche NTs verwenden?



Zu Temps von NTs:

Hatte schon billige aus denen fast heiße Luft kam, aber auch schon welche die kühl waren dafür aber rekordverdächtige Lautstärke vorzuweisen hatten.
Außerdem ist das auch Gehäuse-abhängig


----------



## Erzbaron (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Marco

Ist das das Ding von Inter-Tech? Das auf der Cebit gezeigte Modell war technisch noch nicht final, sah jetzt aber auch nicht nach einem "Oberkracher" aus ... und 80plus ist ja nun auch keine Qualitätsgarantie

Weisst du schon inwieweit der verbaute Powerline Adapter mit gängigen Geräten von Devolo und Co. arbeitet?

Grundsätzlich ist das aber schon irgendwie keine schlechte Idee ... nicht jeder will WLAN zu Hause haben (Strahlung und so ^^)

@ Hulk

Ich kann dir auch moderne Bronze und Silber zertifizierte Netzteile zeigen bei denen einzelne Bauteile mehr als 70° erreichen und die Abwärme auch nicht grad "eisig" ist


----------



## Kaktus (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also ich bin glücklicher DLan Nutzer und finde die Idee ja witzig. Aber die werden es schwer haben, selbst wenn das NT was taugen sollte... denn man muss einen Kunden finden der das nutzen will "und" für den das NT optimal ist. Das dürfte äußerst schwierig sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Ich habe eben ein PC-Netzteil reinbekommen, das zwar "nur" 80 Plus hat, aber es ist ein 200-Mbit-Powerline-Adapter eingebaut. Was haltet ihr von der Idee?


 
Gar nichts, Stromnetzwerk ist zwar nett, aber auch mit Problemen behaftet, ich nutze eher WLan, wenn normalen Lan Kabel nicht möglich sind.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Genau @quanti darum geht es, hängt auch sehr stark vom Preis ab wie viel sie mehr verlangen wegen dem Gimmik den mehr ist es in meinen Augen nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Meine Gründe warum ich gegenwärtig von SF abrate sind schon objektiv



Dann zähl noch mal auf.
Was genau stört dich?
Liegt es daran, dass niemand richtig die NTs testen, oder wieso schneiden sie bei Reviews relativ gut ab?
Oder liegt es wirklich daran, dass Super Flower extra Netzteile leifert, also nicht einfach eins aus dem Lager nimmt?
Jedoch ist das doch relativ teuer, extra ein Netzteil zu haben, das besser ist als alle anderen der gleichen Serie, oder?


----------



## Erzbaron (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Quanti, sieh es mir nach ... zu dem Thema werde ich nichts direktes schreiben ... ich möchte SF nichts unterstellen und wie schon häufiger erwähnt ... bei passender Gelegenheit wirds dazu was geben 

Ansonsten sind es Gründe die schon auf den ersten Blick auffallen:

- Schutzschalter fehlen (OCP ...)
- 2 Jahre Garantie um den Preis zu drücken 
- Viel Aufwand in marketingfähige Bauteile (Nippon Chemicon)

Alles in allem sehr fragwürdig ... 

Ums mal am Beispiel zu nehmen ...

Das Golden Green Pro 550W kostet aktuell ca. 68€, davon sind knapp 11€ Mehrwertsteuer, also netto ca. 57€, dann verdient der Händler noch dran, der Großhändler, der Transport aus China muss bezahlt werden, das Marketing, eine "Garantierücklage" muss gebildet werden usw., Herr Fischer bekommt auch immernoch sein Gehalt , bin ich der einzige dem da rein betriebswirtschaftlich "Bauchschmerzen" kommen? Und ich glaube irgendwie nicht das SF die großen Netzteil Samaritar sind und ohne Gewinne kalkulieren ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also was für mich zählt sind die User Berichte die es im Laden gekauft haben und da gibts im iNet sehr sehr viele und die sind durchweg sehr positive und hier geht es nicht um Golden Samples. Ob ich jetzt SF für seine PR Politik verurteile hat dennoch nichts mit der Technik des Golden Green zu tun.  @Erzbaron du verwechselst da was, hier geht es alleine um das NT und um sonst nichts!


----------



## Erzbaron (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

und wenn ich jetzt sage hier geht allein um rosa Netzteile und um sonst nichts? Wenn ich jetzt zum Inter-Tech SL500 500 positive Kommentare bei Amazon schreibe, gehört das Ding dann auch zu den "klassischen Empfehlungen"?

Hier geht es um alles ... das Golden Green ist technisch auf der Höhe, darüber streiten wir nicht, aber die Golden Green sind meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach nicht so toll wie du sie machst ..

Das ist genau wie mit Autos aus China ... ICH würde mich in so eine Todeskiste nicht reinsetzen , wers will soll es gerne tun ... aber dann auch nicht jammern


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Quanti, sieh es mir nach ... zu dem Thema werde ich nichts direktes schreiben ... ich möchte SF nichts unterstellen und wie schon häufiger erwähnt ... bei passender Gelegenheit wirds dazu was geben



Auf Details wollte ich gar nicht hinaus. 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ansonsten sind es Gründe die schon auf den ersten Blick auffallen:
> 
> - Schutzschalter fehlen (OCP ...)
> - 2 Jahre Garantie um den Preis zu drücken
> ...



Genau das meinte ich, eine fehlende Schutzschaltung ist immer ein Problem. Die Sache kostet wenige Cent/Euro, trotzdem wird darauf verzichtet, ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, wieso.
Die Garantie ist echt mager, man muss abwarten, wie lange die Teile nun wirklich halten, wenn die nach 5 Jahren das Zeitliche segnen, dann ist das schon sehr schwach. Natürlich muss man auch schauen, wie ausgelastet das NT dabei war, denn ewig unter Last lässt die Bauteile schneller altern.

Aber mal zu den Bauteilen. Meinst du jetzt primär oder sekundärseitig?



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ums mal am Beispiel zu nehmen ...
> 
> Das Golden Green Pro 550W kostet aktuell ca. 68€, davon sind knapp 11€ Mehrwertsteuer, also netto ca. 57€, dann verdient der Händler noch dran, der Großhändler, der Transport aus China muss bezahlt werden, das Marketing, eine "Garantierücklage" muss gebildet werden usw., Herr Fischer bekommt auch immernoch sein Gehalt , bin ich der einzige dem da rein betriebswirtschaftlich "Bauchschmerzen" kommen? Und ich glaube irgendwie nicht das SF die großen Netzteil Samaritar sind und ohne Gewinne kalkulieren ...



Diese Rechnung hab ich auch schon mal durchgekauft.
Beim Arctic Fusion ist das ja nicht anders, das ist auch sehr günstig und man verzichtet auf Schutzschaltungen.
Die Frage ist also, ist denn gerade diese Schutzschaltung teurer als andere?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sie sind insofern sehr toll da sie ein recht gutes P/L Verhältnis haben und das ist auch der Grund warum ich sie vermehrt empfehle. Das es bessere gibt wissen wir beide du noch mehr als ich aber darum geht es mir nicht.


----------



## Erzbaron (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Quanti

Nippon Chemicon Kondis werden bei SF Primär- und Sekundärseitig verbaut ... Aber ne OCP ist natürlich schon etwas schwerer zu realisieren als zum Beispiel eine OTP welche man mit einem billigen Sensor an der richtigen Stelle gesichert hat ... 

Beim Arctic Fusion ist die Sache meiner Meinung nach anders, dies basiert ja auf dem guten alten S12 Design der ersten Generation, das war damals anspruchsvoll ist aber mitlerweile billig und schnell zu fertigen UND man brauchte nix entwickeln und wie teuer "Entwicklung" ist muss ich dir als Ingenieur ja nicht erzählen 

@ Hulk

Wenn günstig sein soll lieber das FSP Aurum, technisch ein spannendes kleines Netzteil ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> und wenn ich jetzt sage hier geht allein um rosa Netzteile und um sonst nichts? Wenn ich jetzt zum Inter-Tech SL500 500 positive Kommentare bei Amazon schreibe, gehört das Ding dann auch zu den "klassischen Empfehlungen"?



Wenn einer das Combat Power kauft und mit den 750 Watt () seinen Media Markt Rechner betreibt, in dem Standardkram drin ist, dann läuft das auch, und er ist zufrieden und sagt, dass das Netzteil megafett ist, was Besseres hatte er noch nie gehabt, immerhin hat das MS Tech, was er vorher hatte, 3 Jahre gehalten. 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Hier geht es um alles ... das Golden Green ist technisch auf der Höhe, darüber streiten wir nicht, aber die Golden Green sind meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach nicht so toll wie du sie machst ..



Ich finde sie auch bescheiden, für den Preis reicht es nicht, einfach ein paar Nippon Kondensatoren reinzubauen und dann zu sagen, dass es super ist.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Sie sind insofern sehr toll da sie ein recht gutes P/L Verhältnis haben und das ist auch der Grund warum ich sie vermehrt empfehle. Das es bessere gibt wissen wir beide du noch mehr als ich aber darum geht es mir nicht.



Relativ betrachtet ist der Preis aber vielleicht gar nicht so gut, wie du denkst.
Wie gesagt, fehlende Schutzschaltung, geringe Garantiezeit.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja das Herr Fischer auch noch was zu essen braucht müsste wohl klar sein obwohl ich persönlich auch finde SF sollte das Gehalt besser nach Afrika überweisen die hätten mehr davon. Ich finde die Golden Green besitzen eine Technik zum Fähren Preis und die Einsparungen, OCP, sind jetzt nicht so drastisch das sie der Hardware schaden. Was die Garantiezeit betrifft das wird die Zeit zeigen aber das gilt fairerweise für alle Netzteile die es auf dem Markt gibt.


----------



## Erzbaron (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

genau, OCP braucht man nicht ... ich verleg meine Gasrohre auch zu Hause lieber selbst ... Gas -Wasserinstallateure, alles Verbrecher die nur mein hart verdientes Geld wollen 



(die Ironie beachten bitte )


----------



## Shi (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, solange du jetzt nicht 2 HD 6990 an eine 12V-Schiene hängst, wird da wohl nicht allzu viel passieren


----------



## Frosdedje (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> OCP, sind jetzt nicht so drastisch das sie der Hardware schaden.


Und demnoch bleibt das Ganze ein riskantes Spiel mit dem Feuer, 
denn wenn solange alles glatt läuft und das NT funktioniert, merkt man davon kaum was.
Aber wehe, das Netzteil kriegt plötzlich einen Defekt, dann kann es für die angeschlossene Hardware 
ziemlich ungemütlich werden und im schlimmeren Fall überlebt sie das nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> und die Einsparungen, OCP, sind jetzt nicht so drastisch das sie der Hardware schaden.


 
Meinst du das jetzt wirklich ernst? 
zu was Stromspitzen führen können, zeigt ja das AX 1200 von Corsair, da schmoren die Kabel durch und da schaltet nichts ab, die "intelligente" OCP Funktion reagiert nicht. Das SF hat die aber erst gar nicht. Kabelbrand also nicht ausgeschlossen und ich will den PC sehen, der unbeschadet aus einem Brand hervorgeht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich erinnere nur an das Video von Strahleman und dem 1200 Watt NT dem hat seine OCP auch nichts gebracht, obwohl ich gar nicht weiß obs überhaupt diese Schaltung hatte. edit: zu spät! OCP brauchst du nur wenn du deinem NT nicht vertraust und billige oder minderwertige Bauteile genommen hast oder für die PR warum es auch viele einbauen obwohl es bei den neuen be quiet oder Cougar GX gar nicht nötig wäre. Da hat halt SF mit recht eingespart!


----------



## Erzbaron (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Simon hat den gleichen Test auch zum Beispiel mit den Seasnoic X gemacht, diese haben eine funktionierende OCP und haben ordnungsgemäß abgeschaltet ... und KEINE OCP ist genauso besch... wie eine nicht funktionierende ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na dann zähl mal auf was für Gründe gibt es warum ein NT Überspannung abgibt? Könnte von den Elkos kommen aber das kannst du verhindern in dem du Dioden vor schaltest die nur eine gewisse Spannung durch lasse. Jetzt könntest du argumentieren das könnte auch defekt gehen aber das gilt für eine OCP Schaltung auch!


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich erinnere nur an das Video von Strahleman und dem 1200 Watt NT dem hat seine OCP auch nichts gebracht,



Weil das NT nun mal nur eine Schiene hat, auf der die gesamte Leistung liegt und bei 1200 Watt sind das nun mal 100 Ampere und das Kabel schmorte ja schon bei weniger Ampere durch, also konnte OCP gar nicht greifen, für das NT war alles bestens (deswegen ist das Gelaber von wegen intelligente OCP auch Bullshit).
Deswegen ist das ja auch ein Witz und ich warte da auf eine Stellungnahme von Corsair. Denn so einen Kurzschluss kannst du haben, sicher nicht jeden Tag, aber er kann vorkommen und dann brennt die Bude aus. 



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> OCP brauchst du nur wenn du deinem NT nicht vertraust und billige oder minderwertige Bauteile genommen hast oder für die PR warum es auch viele einbauen obwohl es bei den neuen be quiet oder Cougar GX gar nicht nötig wäre. Da hat halt SF mit recht eingespart!



Was ist das denn jetzt für eine Argumentation? 
Fehler können immer passieren, guck dir die an, die ihr NT sleeven wollen und es zerlegen, dann falsch zusammenbauen und einen Kurzen haben. Das NT fackelt das Zimmer ab, weil kein OCP drin ist. Nee, lass mal stecken. So ein Netzteil kann man einfach nicht empfehlen.
Denk an das Arctic Fusion, hat diesen Schutz auch nicht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was ist den jetzt das?? Wen einer sein NT zerlegt und misst baut das ist der selber schuld und ich werde keine Träne vergiesen. Ich rate selbst von eine Lüftertausch ab, also das Argument zählt nicht. Das Fussion zu empfehlen ist noch auf Stefan Payne zurück zu führen und das war damals der, der am meisten Ahnung hatte und ich hoffe da hat sich nichts dran geändert, obwohl er Menschlich für den Fisch ist aber darum geht es hier ja nicht. Wäre ja toll wenn Stefan @be quiet auch was dazu sagen könnte!


----------



## Erzbaron (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Hulkhardy

Dioden für die Spannung wären eine Sache, was Simon da gezeigt hat ist aber ein ganz anderes Problem, Simon hat keinen Kurzschluss, Überspannung oder sonstiges verursacht, er hat einfach mit seiner Chroma die gesamte Ausgangsleistung über ein einzige Kabel angerufen und dabei ist glatt mal das Kabel geschmolzen, dies kannst du nur durch eine funktionierende OCP regulieren ...

Außerdem, Cougar verbaut auch ausschließlich Nippon Chemicon wobei die bei den "großen" Modellen gut ins Bild passen ... BQ! verbaut Taepo und CapXon und "spart" somit genau an der richtigen Stelle bzw. investiert das Geld besser

edit:

Das Fusion ist immernoch recht ok, es hat halt den großen Vorteil das es 2x 17A starke Rails hat die man nicht viel stärker belasten kann da sonst die OPP greift, die Gldne Green sind Single Rail und somit nicht vergleichbar ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Was ist den jetzt das?? Wen einer sein NT zerlegt und misst baut das ist der selber schuld und ich werde keine Träne vergiesen. Ich rate selbst von eine Lüftertausch ab, also das Argument zählt nicht.


 
War jetzt nur ein Beispiel. Eine Stromspitze kannst du auch durch einen Defekt bekommen und da SF nur 2 Jahre Garantie gibt, scheinen die mit Defekten nach dieser Zeit zu rechnen. Also einfach gesagt, die gehen davon aus, dass das NT bei entsprechender Belastung schneller altert als das eines Mitbewerbers.



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Außerdem, Cougar verbaut auch ausschließlich Nippon Chemicon wobei die bei den "großen" Modellen gut ins Bild passen ... BQ! verbaut Taepo und CapXon und "spart" somit genau an der richtigen Stelle bzw. investiert das Geld besser



Zum Beispiel bei den Kabeln und Steckern, die sind einsame Spitze.


----------



## Systemcrash (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ach Jungs, das hatten wir doch schon alles 

Fehlende Schutzschaltungen sind nun mal nicht verständlich, egal ob bei SF oder sonstwo.

Tja, warum schneiden die in den Tests so gut ab? Bei den meisten Tests die man so findet ist das wohl einfach zu sehen. Gute Tests sind da selten und der kleine User zuhause gibt 5 Sterne wenn der PC anspringt und das NT nicht lauter ist als der Rest der Lüfter.

Und wie Erzbaron schrieb, auch sowas wie das SL500 hat auch positive Bewertungen.

Könnte man hier nicht mal in einem SF-Thread das alles reinschreiben, hier wirds langsam zu voll mit Diskussionen über SF


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Könnte man hier nicht mal in einem SF-Thread das alles reinschreiben, hier wirds langsam zu voll mit Diskussionen über SF


 
Das liegt auch ein wenig daran, dass Super Flowwer keine Stellungnahme abgibt. sie hatten ja mal einen Mitarbeiter hier drin (), das war aber eher eine Pleite und seit dem kam nichts mehr, nicht mal Reaktionen auf Mails, was soll man von so einer Firma halten?


----------



## Erzbaron (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Diskussion hatten wir wirklich schon gefühlt 100 mal ^^, wird mal wieder Zeit für ne Xilence Debatte


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mit Kaktus hättest du es aber auch nicht leichter eher schwerer, ist auch ein ganz schöner dick Schädel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich bin offen für jedes gute Argument und man kann mich überzeugen.... 
... solange ich immer Recht habe..


----------



## Systemcrash (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Können wir uns darauf verständigen das jeder einfach SEINE Empfehlung abgibt?


----------



## Kaktus (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich bin doch kein Dickschädel  

Über Xilence Diskutieren? Gerne.... wo fangen wir an? Nur eine Bitte... die erste Red Wing Revision lassen wir mal bitte raus. Das die nicht dolle war... keine Frage... mittlerweile sind die bei Revision 3 und haben mit den alten Dingern gar nichts mehr gemein.


----------



## Erzbaron (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

stimmt, nicht mal mehr den OEM  Korrigier mich, aber die Rev3 sind made by Andyson, oder? Und die XQ sind sowieso made by HighPower und zumindest die großen baugleich mit den Chouriki2 von Scythe


----------



## Rolk (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> so werden die Preise niedrig gehalten ... eine längere Garantie kostet nun mal richtig Kohle ...
> 
> Wobei ich mich zu dem Thema echt frage wie Corsair mit den AX750/850 Geld verdienen will  recht niedrige Preise und trotzdem 7 Jahre Garantie ... da sieht man das Vertrauen in die Seasonic Technik schon von weitem ^^


 
Mit ein Grund weshalb ich mal hören wollte was von dem NT hier zu halten ist:

Corsair TX 650 V2 650W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-650TXV2) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Immerhin 5 Jahre Garantie, von Seasonic gefertigt (???) und nur 70€ für 650W. Für einen Blinden wie mich sieht das sehr attraktiv aus.


----------



## poiu (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja die sind von Seasonic hier ein test vom 750W

Corsair TX750 V2 750W Review

für denn Preis wirklich gut

XFX hat auch welche in peto 

XFX Core Edition PRO 650W ATX 2.3 (P1-650S-NLB9) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

wobei die XFX bisher nicht als wirklich leise galten, sehr interessant finde ich aber da die 450/550W Versionen für 40€


----------



## Systemcrash (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Diese?

XFX Core Edition 550W Review

XFX Core Edition 450W Review


----------



## Kaktus (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Erzbaron
Ich hab keine Anung wer die Red Wing fertigt. Und ich hab dir schon tausend mal gesagt.... es spielt überhaupt keine Rolle wer die fertigt. Jeder Hersteller fertigt das was der Kunde will und nichts anderes.  Und die Red Wing sind immer noch für OEMs gedacht  Und was die wollen, weißt du ja. Hauptsache es läuft und ist günstig. Und mehr machen die auch nicht. 

Wie kommst du darauf das die großen XQ baugleich mit den Scythe sind?  Wieder so eine freie Vermutung? Wenn ja, liegst du ziemlich daneben.


----------



## Frosdedje (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Wie kommst du darauf das die großen XQ baugleich mit den Scythe sind?


Hier:
- Elektronik von Scythe Chouriki 2 650W

- Elektronik vom Xilence XQ R2 1200W

@widder0815:
Solche Flames kann man sich auch sparen.


----------



## Kaktus (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Frosdedje
Was nichts daran ändert das die Bauteile trotzdem nicht identisch sind.


----------



## Shi (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also ich würde niemandem so ein Netzteil empfehlen :S Xilence RedWing Series 420W ATX (SPS-XP420.(12)R3) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Schaut mal wie überdimensioniert die 3.3 V und 5V Schienen sind


----------



## Kaktus (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das sind auch NTs für OEMs oder kleine Office Rechner. Wer sich so etwas in einen Spielerechner steckt, ist selbst schuld. Die OEMs wollen eben genau so etwas haben.... warum auch immer.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Design ist bestimmt 4 bis 5 Jahre alt wenn die 3.3 und 5V Leitung so hoch ist, also vorsicht selbst für einen OEM Rechner!


----------



## poiu (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Diese?
> 
> XFX Core Edition 550W Review
> 
> XFX Core Edition 450W Review



ja die beiden meine ich, werde versuchen mal paar für denn nächsten Test zu organisieren, sind für denn Preis echt Interessant. Ist aber einfache S12II Plattform, also nix besonderes.


----------



## Kaktus (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du wirst lachen. Du wirst den meisten OEMs nicht mal erklären können das sie besser NTs verbauen mit aktivem PFC. Kostet eben mal 2-3€ mehr, ist aber Sinnvoller. Wird nicht akzeptiert  Nur was machst du als Hersteller wenn dir ein OEM sagt "Ich will 2500 NTs, so günstig wie möglich und nein, die 2€ zahle ich nicht mehr für ein Aktives was? PFC? Was soll das denn sein? Ne, wollen wir nicht".


----------



## poiu (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Kaktus

ganz Böse gesagt nur weil Xilence in jeder CHina Bude was zusammenschweißen lässt heißt es nicht das es egal ist wo man was bestellt!

Zwar gebe ich dir recht das dass Prinzip gilt " you get what you pay for" aber es macht schon einen unterschied ob man bei CWT oder Delta bauen lässt! 

hier haben es die Zwei User mal gut zusammengefasst!

*Split* LC-Power LC6550GP2 - ForumBase

Es gibt halt auch Fertigungsschwankungen, Qualitätssicherung usw. außerdem würde ich einigen Läden in China  nur so weit trauen wie ich die werfen kann


----------



## Kaktus (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja.. wenn man schon die TGH Liste verlinkt, die teilweise überhaupt nicht stimmt, bei der Fertiger aufgelistet sind die es schon lange nicht mehr gibt, zumal viele Hersteller bei den dort genannten schon seid Jahren nicht mehr fertigen lassen 

Würde ja jetzt auch noch gerne was sagen, aber dann hab ich wirklich ärger am Hals


----------



## Erzbaron (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @Erzbaron
> Ich hab keine Anung wer die Red Wing fertigt. Und ich hab dir schon tausend mal gesagt.... es spielt überhaupt keine Rolle wer die fertigt. Jeder Hersteller fertigt das was der Kunde will und nichts anderes.  Und die Red Wing sind immer noch für OEMs gedacht  Und was die wollen, weißt du ja. Hauptsache es läuft und ist günstig. Und mehr machen die auch nicht.
> 
> Wie kommst du darauf das die großen XQ baugleich mit den Scythe sind?  Wieder so eine freie Vermutung? Wenn ja, liegst du ziemlich daneben.


 
Und es spielt sehr wohl eine Rolle wer der OEM ist ... du kannst selbst die wertigsten Andyson (die durchaus gute Netzteile bauen können) nicht mit einem Seasonic vergleichen, genauso kann man CWT und HighPower Modelle nicht/kaum vergleichen ...

Und wenn du meinst das "ich" in dem Punkt ziemlich daneben liege liegst du ziemlich daneben  es mag sein das einige Bauteile anders sind (was der Kunde halt bestellt) aber HighPower hat weder für Xilence noch für Scythe ein komplett anderes NT entwickelt  einzelne Bauteile sind anders ... und dat wars  soviele Netzteile könnt ihr garnicht verkaufen um diese Entwicklungskosten wieder reinzuholen ... 

Was den Punkt OEM Market angeht ... Bauchschmerzfaktor ... die R3 sind mit größeren Abstrichen selbst für einen Gamingrechner noch fast sowas wie ok (ne GTX580 würde ich da jetzt nicht unbedingt dranhängen ^^), aber ich hab neulichst schon geschrieben, der OEM Markt sind die großen PC Bauer ala Dell, HP, Fujitsu, Medion usw. und die verwenden kein Xilence Redwing R3, die nutzen durch die Bande hinweg Dell, FSP, zum Teil HEC und LiteOn, selbst HighPower, CWT usw. sind in unseren Breiten in Komplett PCs selten anzutreffen ... die OEMs die irgendwelche Billig Netzteile verbauen sind irgendwelche achsotollen "PC Experten" ...

Wat solls, jeder bekommt was er bezahlt ...


----------



## Kaktus (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Öhm... es geht ja nicht nur um den europäischen Markt oder gar nur den Deutschen  Das wäre ja albern. Und du würdest dich wundern wie viele OEMs es gibt. Was du aufzählst ist nur die dünne Spitze eines Berges von OEMs.


----------



## Erzbaron (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jau, aber ich hatte auch keine Lust hier hundert OEMs zu posten  und selbst in PCs die in Afrika verkauft werden finden sich Netzteile von Seasonic die dort recht aktiv sind ...


----------



## Kaktus (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dir ist bewusst das diverse Hersteller in anderen Gebieten auch unter anderen Namen verkaufen? Im übrigen ist in Russland und im Bereich der Türkei Xilence ziemlich aktiv und groß. Und der Markt ist größer als der in Afrika


----------



## Systemcrash (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab auch nicht gerade selten diverse Fertig-PCs in der Hand.

Verbaut sind meist FSP und Delta, ab und zu mal Liteon und HEC.

Aber die Chinaböller finde ich da selten in Mediamarkt-PCs, sondern eher bei diversen Internet-Händlern die selbst was zusammenschustern. Dasselbe mit Passive PFC, sowas hab ich schon Jahre nicht mehr bei Herstellern wie HP, Acer, Fujitsu, Wortmann & Co. gesehen.

Sowas hängen sich die Leute rein, die mal ein Eigenbau-PC mit 35€-Gehäuse inkl. NT ausgeben


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

In fertig Rechner sind meist brauchbare Netzteil drin, die können es sich nicht leisten Schrott einzubauen, eine Umtauschaktion wäre viel teurer als gleich ein haltbares Netzteil einzubauen.
Allerdings sind die Netzteil genau für das dimensioniert, was an Hardware verbaut ist.


----------



## poiu (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Naja.. wenn man schon die TGH Liste verlinkt, die teilweise überhaupt nicht stimmt,



na ja der hat da seinen eigenen Artikel verlinkt, das der nicht ganz so gut ist hab ich doch schon früher gesagt, schmälert aber nicht die aussage von FormatC oder vom guckmalrein der mit FormatC & Co nichts zu tun hat.

CWT ist da aber nur ein Beispiel gewesen. 




> Dir ist bewusst das diverse Hersteller in anderen Gebieten auch unter anderen Namen verkaufen?



natürlich das ist nichts neues.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab letztens ein paar ältere Office Rechner von der Uni zerlegt und ausgeschlachtet und da waren nicht wenige Inter-tech Netzteile drin. Das tollste daran war das es 500 Watt und aufwärts waren die werden schon gewusst haben warum, heheheheheh!


----------



## poiu (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Unis kaufen auch bei Vorort shops, somit ist das nicht ungewöhnlich. 

Ich hatte selbst mal ein COBA  anno Domini 2000 oder so, die gab es ja ift mit Inter Tec Gehäusen.


----------



## Systemcrash (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Allerdings sind die Netzteil genau für das dimensioniert, was an Hardware verbaut ist.


 
Einspruch!

Ich hab HP-PCs mit kleinen Intel Dual Core + Onboardgrafik, da ist das 350W-NT eigentlich maßlos überdimensioniert


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Ich hab HP-PCs mit kleinen Intel Dual Core + Onboardgrafik, da ist das 350W-NT eigentlich maßlos überdimensioniert


 
350 Watt ist auch die untere Grenzen, Netzteile mit weniger Leistung kosten nicht weniger, also ist es egal.
Kaufst du aber ein Aldi Rechner mit eine Mittelklasse Grafikkarte, dann kannst du davon ausgehen, dass da ein 400 Watt NT drin ist und kein 650 Watt Netzteil.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also im letzten Komplettrechner den ich zerlegt habe mit einem Q6600 und einer NV 9300 Graka hatte ein HEC 250Watt NT drinn und das läuft jetzt mit einer 9800GT ohne Probleme!


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das HEC reichte ja auch für den Q6600 und der kleinen Nvidia. Blöd bei kleinen Netzteilen ist halt, dass sie wenige Anschlüsse haben, daher greift man automatisch zum größeren Modell.


----------



## poiu (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

250W ist das kleinste wa sich bisher gesehen habe, also bei ATX NT´s bei AT auch mal 150W aber AT ist bissl lange her


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Solange man kein 500 Watt Netzteil für ein Notebook braucht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Warum nicht den Akku trägst du dann halt im Rucksack auf dem Rücken, hehehehhe!


----------



## Kaktus (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei solchen Aloenware Notebooks mit CF und dickster CPU..... da würde es mich nicht wundern.... Akkulaufzeit 20 Minuten unter Last und 400W aus der Steckdose


----------



## Systemcrash (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da würde ein NB-NB aber recht heiß werden 

Allerdings habe ich noch nie so ein Monster-NB gehabt, vielleicht haben die ja bauformmäßig größere NTs als mein kleines Acer 

@quantenslipstream

OK, lasse ich mal gelten 

NTs unter 300W sind eher selten und nicht mal immer billiger


----------



## Kaktus (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Schau dir mal die allgemeine Dicke der Alienware Notebooks an... da kannst du dir ja fast schon einen Desktop Rechner auf dem Tisch stellen  Man müsste mal schauen was die an Saft ziehen.... würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## poiu (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die allgemeine Dicke der Alienware Notebooks an... da kannst du dir ja fast schon einen Desktop Rechner auf dem Tisch stellen  Man müsste mal schauen was die an Saft ziehen.... würde mich mal interessieren.



extreme Gaming Laptops ab 120W, 160-180W sind da keine seltenheit, das NEtzteil ist dann sogroß wie das der X Box 360



Kaktus schrieb:


> Bei solchen Aloenware Notebooks mit CF und dickster CPU..... da würde es mich nicht wundern.... Akkulaufzeit 20 Minuten unter Last und 400W aus der Steckdose


 
20min hmm das reicht doch  um im nächsten zimmer die Steckdose zu finden, für mehr ist der akku doch nicht da


----------



## Systemcrash (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du bist grad schon am virtuellen Rumballern und willst dabei noch ne Steckdose suchen  ? Völlig unmöglich


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> 20min hmm das reicht doch  um im nächsten zimmer die Steckdose zu finden, für mehr ist der akku doch nicht da



Der Akku sorgt auch für einen tiefen Schwerpunkt. So fällt das Book nicht so schnell um. 



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Du bist grad schon am virtuellen Rumballern und willst dabei noch ne Steckdose suchen  ? Völlig unmöglich



poiu ist eben Multitask fähig.


----------



## Kaktus (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Man... wenn ich mir manche Gamer ansehe.. die stehen derart unter Strom, die könnten den Stecker in gewisse Körperöffnungen stecken um ihre Geräte mit Strom zu versorgen


----------



## Shi (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also mein ehemaliges NB mit stromfressenden Turion RM-75 Ultra und 4650, mit 17" Display hatte ein 90W-NT


----------



## poiu (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das ist ja eher so ein Wald und wiesen NB


----------



## Shi (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hast Recht  Aber trotzdem hielt der Akku nur 150 Min :S


----------



## Strahleman (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da lob ich mir doch mein Asus Notebook mit nem 40W Netzteil und 7 Stunden Akkulaufzeit 
Anscheinend geht ja der Trend nun auch Richtung effiziente Netzteilen von Drittanbietern. Auf der CeBIT wollten mir gleich mehrere Hersteller so nen Teil zum Testen andrehen...

Hat einer von euch denn scho bei seinem Notebook umgerüstet?


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Netzteile bei Notebooks? Umrüsten? Das wird sich nie durchsetzen  Gleich wie gut die vielleicht sein mögen, aber die breite Masse nimmt das was beiliegt, die versierteren Anwender werden wohl nicht einsehen warum sie da was tauschen wollen.....


----------



## Systemcrash (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sowas tauscht man nur wenn das beigelegte NT abraucht.

Andere Gründe gibts da eben nicht. 

Bei einem Desktop-System kann es mehrere Gründe geben:

1. Anschlüsse reichen nach Aufrüstung nicht
2. Leistung zu gering
3. NT zu laut
4. Effizienz gering

Wobei 4. auch nur für Freaks oder Stromsparer relevant ist


----------



## poiu (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Simon dein neuer avatar erinnert mich an das Bild aus meiner SIG

http://image.spreadshirt.net/image-.../378/white-be-quiet-men-s-t-shirts_design.png


zu NB Netzteilen 

na ja es gibt auch da verschiedene Gründe


NB NT ist zu groß / schwer
wird zu Heiß^^
 ist schlecht dimensioniert, es gab NB wenn man gezockt hat und dabei der Akku geladen wurde ist das NB abgestürzt, aufgrund eines zu schwachen Netzteils 
als zweit NT für denn Mobilen Einsatz oder für denn zweiten Arbeitsplatz..

wobei ich zB das baugleiche NT für mein Samsung schon für 8€ bekomme, somit sinnlos da 40€ für ein BQT/Cougar/Antec/CM.. auszugeben.

Bessere Effizienz ist da in denn meisten fällen kein Grund, die NB NT´s schaffen meist 80+ Problemlos


----------



## Systemcrash (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Alle NTs meiner letzten NBs waren nicht zu groß 

Die NTs der aktuellen 15,6"-NBs von Acer und Lenovo könnte man sogar als niedlich bezeichnen 

Unterdimensioniert? Hatte nie Gamer-NBs, während ich das hier tippe zieht mein kleines Extensa ca. 13,5W. Gamen geht bei mir eh nur am Power-PC 

Ja, es gibt heiße NTs aber austaschen tun höchstens Typen wie wir, andere benutzen sowas bis es wegbrennt

Samsung hat doch nicht besonders hochwertige NTs? Zumindest hab ich da schon öfters von Ausfällen gehört.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Strahleman schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch denn scho bei seinem Notebook umgerüstet?


 
Ich warte noch auf ein Gold Akku.


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf ein Gold Akku.


 
 der war gut


----------



## Strahleman (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@poiu: Haha, gut, dass ich nen Bachelor of Arts mach und keinen Bachelor of Engineering 

Ja, ich würde mir auch nie nen zusätzliches Netzgerät kaufen, wenn mein originales noch funktioniert. Nur irgendwie werden immer mehr davon hergestellt und angeblich auch sehr gut verkauft. Das wundert mich im Moment doch ein wenig.


----------



## Tobucu (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wahrscheinlich wurden die Originalen verlegt. 
Ich habe für unterwegs auch 2 Kfz- Netzteile, einmal 12 und 24 Volt.


----------



## poiu (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

die letzten beiden male die ich im Blöd Markt war, hat jemand ein Trust Netzteil für 45€ gekauft.

@Systemcrash

Samsung packt das rein was grade günstig ist, meist Delta ( die ziemlich heiß werden) ich hab aber so ein kleines Li Chin Inter. Corp. fragt nicht wer das ist keine Ahnung


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Cougar hat glaub auch NT's für Laptops im Angebot auf jedenfalls hieß es so vor der CeBit was draus geworden ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## poiu (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

cougar Laptop Netzteile gibt es doch shon sehr lange zu kaufen 

be quiet! Notebook Power 90W (BQT NB-S-90) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
be quiet! Notebook Power 65W (BQT NB-S-65) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

wenn ich mich richtig entsinne sind die Antec auch von HEC oder war es  FSP *Grübel....


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> Samsung packt das rein was grade günstig ist, meist Delta ( die ziemlich heiß werden) ich hab aber so ein kleines Li Chin Inter. Corp. fragt nicht wer das ist keine Ahnung


 
Jep, ein paar Deltas als Notebook Netzteil hab ich auch, die werden 50° warm, wenn sie arbeiten müssen, ist schon eine Menge und gesund kann das auch nicht sein, aber bisher ist mir noch nie ein Notebook Netzteil kaputt gegangen.
Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass man sie ja nicht jeden Tag benutzt.


----------



## Shi (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mein Medion Netbook hat ein FSP


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wer kauft Medion?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Medion sind gar nicht mal so schlecht für Leute die nur in iNet wollen oder für Office, nur für Gamer sind die nicht zu gebrauchen. Für jemand der keine Lust hat am Rechner rum zu schrauben und sich nur alle 3-4 Jahre einen neuen PC kauft sind die echt Preisgünstig bei Aldi!


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Leute, die nur Office und Internet machen, könnten aber trotzdem günstiger bei weg kommen und ich kenne niemanden, der sich alle paar Jahre einen neuen Rechner bei Aldi kauft.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Rechner bei Aldi gehen aber immer weg wie warme Semmel. Also müssen doch ein paar Menschen die Dinger kaufen und das geht ja schon seit ende der 90'er Jahre so!


----------



## Systemcrash (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> @Systemcrash
> Samsung packt das rein was grade günstig ist, meist Delta ( die ziemlich heiß werden) ich hab aber so ein kleines Li Chin Inter. Corp. fragt nicht wer das ist keine Ahnung



Wer ist das   ?

Mal sehn was mir so einfällt bzw. was ich parat habe:

MSI CX 720 : FSP, normal warm

Acer Aspire 7520 : Delta 90W, aber wird nur warm

Lenovo Z560: Lt. UL von Delta, sehr kompakt, sehr warm

Wortman Terra 1440 oder so : Li Shin  , heiß

Acer Extensa 5635ZG : Hipro, normal warm

Hatte vor kurzem aber auch nen Netbook von Wortmann gesehen, da war ein Huntkey dabei


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Die Rechner bei Aldi gehen aber immer weg wie warme Semmel. Also müssen doch ein paar Menschen die Dinger kaufen und das geht ja schon seit ende der 90'er Jahre so!


 
Das sind aber immer neue Leute. Ich kenne 4, die bei Aldi Komplett Rechner gekauft haben, aber eben nur einmal, danach nicht mehr.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also wenn man aber auf den Preis schaut sind die gar nicht mal so schlecht, für Otto Normalverbraucher wohl gemerkt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Problem bei den Aldi Rechner ist meiner Meinung nach, dass sie alles nur halbherzig machen, ist wie ein Warenhaus, von allem ist was dabei, aber das eben nie wirklich gut.


----------



## Erzbaron (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

och den aktuellen ALDI Rechner finde ich garnicht so übel zumal man immer noch einen Berg an Software dazubekommt und wenn man das OS erstmal ordentlich aufgeräumt hat ...

BTW, ich hab hier ein Antec 90W Notebooknetzteil, ich werds mal die Tage statt meinem juten Delta (wird wie immer schön warm ^^) an meines Acer Notebook testen 

Das Antec ist übrigens made by FSP


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> ... und wenn man das OS erstmal ordentlich aufgeräumt hat ...


 
Und welcher Aldi PC Käufer macht das?


----------



## Erzbaron (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich  (hatte mal den Medion Rechner mit 1GHz Pentium 3 und der damals begehrten Geforce2 GTS, warum der Medion? Die GTS war überall ausverkauft ^^)


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das war wohl die teuerste Geforce aller Zeiten. 

Wie gesagt, ich kenne 4 Leute, die Aldi Rechner gekauft haben und keiner hat je das OS neu installiert, wie auch, sie hatten keine Ahnung, außerdem läuft der Rechner ja, wenn man ihn einschaltet, wozu also das OS neu machen?


----------



## Erzbaron (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das hatte ich heute auch ... mein Teamleiter hat noch einen uralten Dell Rechner von 2005, schön mit Windoof XP und nem 2,66GHz Celeron und fetten 512MB RAM ... der wollte glatt Win7 draufhaben und wunderte sich erstmal wie schnell seine Möhre mit nem frisch installierten WinXP war ^^

edit:

Mein ALDI PC war für damalige Verhältnisse echt ganz günstig ... glaub 1200DM hat das Teil damals gekostet und wie schon geschrieben, die Ausstattung war mit nem modernen Board (via Chipsatz) dem Pentium3 1GHz, 128MB RAM und der eben erwähnten Geforce2 GTS echt gut, allein die hat schon über 400DM gekostet ^^ damals ... lang lang ists her  aber noch vor dem ersten Start wurde der RAM aufgerüstet von 128Mb auf 512MB ... ich musste ja Gothic1 zocken ^^


----------



## Shi (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer kauft Medion?


 
Es ist ein Netbook, kein PC. Das NB hab ich gebraucht + ZZ für meinen 17"er bekommen  Ich benutz es fast nie, aber wenn, dann reicht es


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Mein ALDI PC war für damalige Verhältnisse echt ganz günstig ... glaub 1200DM hat das Teil damals gekostet und wie schon geschrieben, die Ausstattung war mit nem modernen Board (via Chipsatz) dem Pentium3 1GHz, 128MB RAM und der eben erwähnten Geforce2 GTS echt gut, allein die hat schon über 400DM gekostet ^^ damals ... lang lang ists her  aber noch vor dem ersten Start wurde der RAM aufgerüstet von 128Mb auf 512MB ... ich musste ja Gothic1 zocken ^^



Hab ich doch gesagt, Aldi Rechner haben viel drin, aber nicht perfekt, denn sonst hättest du nicht gleich beim RAM nachbessern müssen. 



Shi schrieb:


> Es ist ein Netbook, kein PC. Das NB hab ich gebraucht + ZZ für meinen 17"er bekommen  Ich benutz es fast nie, aber wenn, dann reicht es


 
Ich hab mehr an die Desktop Rechner gedacht, außerdem sind die Medion Netbooks von MSI.


----------



## Erzbaron (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab Gothic1 gespielt ... das sollte schon erklären warum direkt der RAM aufgerüstet wurde


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Game würde sich aber auch mit 128MB begnügen und einem 400MHz Prozessor. 


Edit:
Mein Handy würde dafür reichen.


----------



## Erzbaron (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

jau mit minimalen Details und Ladepausen so lang das du locker die Alte mal schwängern kannst in der Zeit inkl. Viagra davor und Zigarette danach 

wobei, mein aktuelles Handy (Samsung Galaxy) würde auch ausreichen


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

OK, Aldi baut eine 400€ Grafikkarte rein, schafft es aber nicht, wenigstens 256MB RAM reinzuschaufeln? 
Oder war das eine beschnittene GeForce? Kennt man ja von Medion/Lifetech.


----------



## Erzbaron (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

400DM Grafikkarte 

Damals waren 128MB schon üppig ... aber die GTS war tatsächlich eine ganz normale von ASUS, nix beschnitten und das Netzteil war ein feines kleines 400W Modell von LiteON  war ein klasse Rechner, allerdings war der Airflow in den alten (weißen) Medion Gehäusen echt absoluter mist ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

DM kenne ich nur noch vom Hörensagen. 

Jop, das weiß/blaue Gehäuse kenne ich auch, wenn es das ist, an das ich denke. Da ist ein Airflow nicht vorhanden, allerdings war der auch nicht so wichtig, Der Prozessor hat ja nicht viel gezogen, wenn man am Pentium 4 denkt, und die Graka war noch weit entfernt von heutigen Grafikkarten und deren TDP.


----------



## Erzbaron (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

jepp, wenn man an die winzigen 40mm Lüfterchen von damals denkt ... ich kann mich noch gut dran erinnern wie groß die "Empörung" darüber war das Grafikkarten irgendwann einen extra Stromanschluss brauchen, den "Floppy Power" zum Beispiel ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

128MB waren damals echt teuer, ich hab Gothik1 mit ner Voodoo 5500 gezockt, die erste Graka mit zusätzlichen Stromanschlus, war super flüssig, mit einem Ahlon 1333MHz, einer der genialsten Games aller Zeiten. Bin ewig durchs Unterholst geschlichen und hab sämtlichen Fiechern nach gestellte um meine Skills zu erhöhen, 10 Jahre her das Ganze. Hatte damlas schon ein Enermax NT mit 500 Watt!


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> jepp, wenn man an die winzigen 40mm Lüfterchen von damals denkt ... ich kann mich noch gut dran erinnern wie groß die "Empörung" darüber war das Grafikkarten irgendwann einen extra Stromanschluss brauchen, den "Floppy Power" zum Beispiel ...


 
Meine brauchte damals einen extra Molex Stecker, damit sie lief. 
Könnte man heute auch wieder machen, Molex braucht man praktisch nicht mehr, also ran an die Karten.


----------



## Erzbaron (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mit dem Pentium 3, den 512MB RAM und der Geforce2 GTS lief Gothic1 auch wunderbar mit ner dicken Auflösung und sogar AA/AF  damals noch ganz was feines ... und ich kann Hulky verstehen, ich hab das Game auch noch nach Jahren geliebt ... wobei, hab mal wieder Bock drauf 

@ Hulky

Ein Enermax Noisetaker?  Das 385W Modell hat das 400W LiteOn damals abgelöst und mich noch lange Jahre begleiten dürfen ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Das 385W Modell hat das 400W LiteOn damals abgelöst und mich noch lange Jahre begleiten dürfen ...


 
... bis zur Chroma und kurz danach bis zur Mülltonne.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Booo das weiß ich nicht mehr, nur noch das es hinten ein 40mm Lüfter hatte das blau beleuchtet war. Da war einfach zu viel Hardware dazwischen das ich mich genau erinnern könnte. Die Synchron Stimmen hab ich heute noch im Kopf und erkenne sie sofort wenn ich sie höre so oft hab ich es gespielt.


----------



## Erzbaron (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

nix da, das ist ein Klassiker, sowas macht man nicht kaputt ...  genauso wie mein treues altes Chieftec made bei Sirtec ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ... bis zur Chroma und kurz danach bis zur Mülltonne.


 
 Wieso das waren recht gute Netzteile besonders das Enermax.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Trotzdem müsste man das mal machen, also ein 5-10 Jahre altes Netzteil nehmen und es testen, mal schauen, was es noch leistet und wo die Unterschiede liegen, also z.B. ein gutes NT von damals und ein Billig Teil (sofern man eins findet, was noch nicht explodiert ist).


----------



## Systemcrash (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab noch ein knapp 10 Jahre altes FSP 300W mit Passive 

Gut testen kann man sowas nicht, mein Conrad Energy Check springt da zwischen 87W und 0W alle paar Sekunden.

Und mit satten 11A auf 12V kann man heutzutage nicht viele begeistern


----------



## Frosdedje (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei JonnyGURU gibt es weider einen neuen Netzteiltest.
Aber diesmla micht von den üblichen Verdächigen wie Corsair, Cooler Master, etc., 
sondern von einen ziemlich unbekannten Hersteller namens Sentey :
Sentey GSP850-SM 850W Review

Die Elektronik ist quasi mit der von der Golden Green Pro/Modular-Reihe identisch
d.h mit weggelassene OCP, jedoch mit einer Garantiezeit von sieben Jahren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also auch mit Single Rail?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ohhhh danke das ist ja Wasser auf meine Mühlen!!! Tja eure Baronlichkeit jetzt wird die Luft dünne für dich!!!!!!!


----------



## Frosdedje (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Also auch mit Single Rail?


Natürlich.
Aber ohne eine Absicherung mit OCP ist das Ganze fast wie eine Autofahrt ohne Airbag und Sicherheitsgurt.
Ein Unfall und dann ist oft: Gute Nacht. 
Von daher begreife ich es nicht, warum Super Flower bei der Golden Green Pro/Modular bzw. Golden King 
zwar auf 80 Plus-Gold/Platin setzt, aber beim Punkt Schutzschaltungen so nachlässig ist.  



> Tja eure Baronlichkeit jetzt wird die Luft dünne für dich!!!!!!!


Wohl kaum.  *Baseballschläger rauskram, Schrotflinte lad, Barrkiaden aufbau*


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Natürlich.
> Aber ohne eine Absicherung mit OCP ist das Ganze fast wie eine Autofahrt ohne Airbag und Sicherheitsgurt.
> Ein Unfall und dann ist oft: Gute Nacht.



Jop, dann kann man es praktisch gleich wegwerfen. 



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Von daher begreife ich es nicht, warum Super Flower bei der Golden Green Pro/Modular bzw. Golden King
> zwar auf 80 Plus-Gold/Platin setzt, aber beim Punkt Schutzschaltungen so nachlässig ist.



Verstehe ich auch nicht, so ein Schutz kostet ein paar Cent, baut aber keinen ein.
Außerdem erkennt man Superflower gut an der Platine, immer ruff mit dem Lötzinn.


----------



## Systemcrash (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Können wir uns nicht darauf verständigen, das SF Müll ist  ?

Diese ganze Diskussion hatten wir schon etliche Seiten vorher, wird langsam ermüdend.

SF-Fans: Super Effizienz, billig, OCP und OTP braucht man nicht

Die Anderen: OCP/OTP ist Pflicht, 2 Jahre Garantie sind lächerlich.


Ich glaube nicht, das sich der Meinung beider Seiten ändert. Auch nach diesem Test werde ich mir kein SF kaufen


----------



## Frosdedje (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Jop, dann kann man es praktisch gleich wegwerfen.


Zugegeben, mein Vergleich war über das eigentliche Ziel etwas hinausgeschossen,
denn dann wäre das ganze es mit einen richtigen Noname-NT vergleichbar. 

Aber diese Praktik bei Super Flower nimmt fast ähnliche Züge wie Corsair mit 80 Plus-Zertifikat und Lüfter ein.
Corsair HX-Samples, die im Handel erhältlich waren, warben zwar mit 80 Plus-Silber (anfangs Gold),
aber die verbauten Lüfter von Ong Hua (ab und zu in Billig-NTs zu finden wie z.B hier) war im punkto Qualität Käse.


----------



## ph1driver (21. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Können wir uns nicht darauf verständigen, das SF Müll ist  ?



Nö, sind zwar nicht die besten, aber Müll ist es auch nicht. Da gibt es wohl wesentlich schlechtere.


----------



## Erzbaron (21. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ohhhh danke das ist ja Wasser auf meine Mühlen!!! Tja eure Baronlichkeit jetzt wird die Luft dünne für dich!!!!!!!


 
sooo zurück von der Reeperbahn und ein paar hundert € ärmer 

Mein Freund Hulky, nichtmal du kannst mir mit deinem Sarkasmus heute die gute Laune versauen  dafür war die letzte Nacht zu gut ^^

Zum Thema, ein weiteres Super Flower, vertrieben durch eine Firma mit fragwürdiger Lebenszeit, wieder ohne OCP (mit OTP könnte ich noch leben) ... aber dat braucht man ja auch alles nicht ... hoffentlich fackeln die Kabel im Winter ab, dann hat es wenigstens einen Heizeffekt


----------



## netheral (21. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da sich hierfür vielleicht kein eigener Thread lohnt: Als Übergangsnetzteil zum Sleeven der Kabel meines PCs habe ich den unten stehenden PC an ein be quiet! Straight Power E8 400 Watt angeschlossen, das bald meinen 2. PC befeuern soll, der auf einem Athlon X2 250 mit 4 GB Ram bestehen wird.

Naja, theoretisch sind 400 Watt für den PC mehr als ausreichend. Nur gab es mit dem NT starke Probleme. Vorweg: Mit einer alten GF 7600 GT startete der PC.
Ich habe alles soweit verkabelt und den fehlenden 2. PCI-E 6-Pin Connector durch einen Adapter ersetzt. Soweit so gut. Starten wollte der PC jedoch nicht damit. Es tat sich schlicht und ergreidend nichts beim PC, als ich den Power-SW-Knopf am Tower gedrückt habe. Nuinja, mein 1. Idee war, dass das Kabel vom Startknopf nicht richtig eingesteckt war, also dort nachgeschaut: Es saß perfekt. Dann habe ich versucht, den Kontakt mit einem kleinen Schraubendreher herzustellen und den PC so zu starten.  Er gab kein Lebenszeichen von sich. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich beide Molex Stecker der Verbindung an einen einzigen NT Strang angebunden. Nichts passierte. Also habe ich exemplarisch die 2 6-Pin Stecker aus der Graka gezogen. Der PC lief an, jedoch mit einem Piepen, da die Karte nach ihrer Direkteinspritzung verlangte. Also die GF 7600 GT in die Kiste, so kam ich dann in den Genuss eines startenden PCs. Aber ich wollte nicht auf die GTX 460 verzichten und habe das Teil noch einmal verpflanzt. Als ich nun beide Kabel wieder eingesteckt habe und das NT wieder einschaltete, flog mir sogar ohne den PC starten zu wollen (also wirklich nur NT von 0 auf 1) im Keller die Sicherung heraus. Das war dann der Punkt, wo ich doch Angst um die Hardware hatte. Schnell den PC vom Netztstrom getrennt, Sicherung wieder eingeschaltet und das Seasonic in den PC zurück verpflanzt. Ich kann nur sagen: Es läuft wieder perfekt. Zum Glück ...
Aber eins steht fest: Es liegt an der Graka bzw. ihrer Stromversorgung, da das Problem nur mit angeschlossener Karte auftrat.

Aber nicht mit dem be quiet! ... Was meint ihr? Ist das gute Stück kaputt? Oder kann es sein, dass bei diesem Modell durch das Nutzen eines Adapters irgend eine Schutzschaltung reagiert hat? Von der Wattzahl her müsste das NT den PC doch spielend betreiben können... Jetzt habe ich natürlich Angst, das bq! in den Zweit-PC zu verpflanzen...

Vielen Dank, falls jemand dazu etwas sagen kann.


----------



## Philipus II (21. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mögliche Fehlerquellen:
-GTX 460 defekt? teste sie mit dem Seasonic mal mit OCCt.
-Adapterkabel beschädigt/defekt?
-Einbaufehler? Prüfe lieber nochmal alle Stecker...


----------



## netheral (21. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die GTX460 lässt sich mit dem Seasonic wunderbar übertakten, die Karte kann es eigentlich nicht sein. Hatte sie danach auch mal 2 Std. im Furmark braten. Dank MK-13 max. ca. 50 ° bei einem 5V Noiseblocker. 

Ich habe aber mal gekramt und tatsächlich einen original EVGA PCI-E Adapter gefunden. Und der weist einen riesigen Unterschied auf.
Da Bilder mehr als 1000 Worte sagen, habe ich meine DSLR gezückt und versucht, die Sache abzulichten. Das Bild ist jetzt kein Award-Winner in Sachen professionalität geworden, aber es soll zeigen, wo der Hase im Pfeffer liegt. Vielleicht kann mir da ein NT-Profi etwas zu sagen, was passiert, wenn ein Pin des Kabels, wo eigentlich 12 V anliegen, mit Masse belegt wird.  Gleich werdet ihr wissen, warum ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: Bevor Verwirrung entsteht wegen dem Bild: Ich habe den rechten Adapter bei meiner o.g. Situation im PC.

So sieht das aus, wenn man sich auf den PC Shop in der Nähe verlässt. Der EVGA Adapter lässt den fehlenden 12 V Pin frei. Ob das gut ist, weiss ich nicht, aber sie legen das Ding jedenfalls bei. Und da sie sicher keine Lust auf 500 RMA Fälle deswegen haben, wird es wohl funktionieren.
Beim Noname Teil, das ich aus dem PC Shop habe, da ich garnicht mehr wusste, das ich den EVGA Adapter überhaupt habe (dachte, ich hätte ihn zerlegt, um an den schwarzen Stecker zu kommen), ist der fehlende 12 V Pin mit Masse belegt. Und ja, die kommen wirklich am Molex-Stecker so an. Alle 4 Masse-Pins des Adapters hängen an der Masse an den Molex-Kabeln. D.h. auf einem 12 V Pin war tatsächlich Masse, während das EVGA Teil den mittleren Massepol auf beide Molex-Stecker aufteilt.

Was sagt ihr dazu? Ist das harmlos? Oder ist da möglicherweise tatsächlich der Fehlerteufel am Werk gewesen? Und was sagt ein Qualitäts-NT wie das bq! E8 dazu? Kann ich das jetzt auf Abschreibung buchen oder ist es noch intakt? Ich traue mich fast nicht, es zu testen.


----------



## Systemcrash (21. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Nö, sind zwar nicht die besten, aber Müll ist es auch nicht. Da gibt es wohl wesentlich schlechtere.



War auch nur ein Scherz 

Aber immer die selben Diskussionen um SF nerven langsam. Besonders, da sich da nix geändert hat. Hulky empfiehlt, ich und Erzbaron sind nach wie vor skeptisch, egal welcher Test die SF hochlobt. Same procedure as before


@netheral

Eigentlich sollte der Anschluss genormt sein, sonst könnte man ruckzuck alles schießen. 

Aber so ganz astrein kann das nicht sein. Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie die 12V-Schienen verteilt sind, nicht das du eine zu große Belastung auf einer Rail hast.

Das andere wär halt ein NT-Defekt


----------



## Frosdedje (21. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> ich und Erzbaron sind nach wie vor skeptisch


Hee, ihr habt mich noch vergessen. 
Auch ich stehe der aktuellen Reihen von Super Flower skeptisch gegenüber.

Übrigends hat Techpowerup einen neuen Netzteiltest von OCZ ZX 1250W veröffentlich:
OCZ ZX Series 1250 W Review - Page 1/8 | techPowerUp

In Vergleich zum Vorgänger Z 1000W ist die Elektronik eine andere Baustelle 
(ZX ist Great Wall, Z HighPower), aber beim Punkt Restwelligkeit hat die ZX-Reihe 
deutlich vebessert und die andere Sachen sind (fast) wie beim Z identisch.


----------



## netheral (21. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte der Anschluss genormt sein, sonst könnte man ruckzuck alles schießen.


Jopp, sehe ich genau so. Aber ich frage mich jetzt ernsthaft, warum der Stecker auf dem 12 Volt Pin Masse hat... 

Wenn ich damit das NT geröstet haben sollte, ist auch wohl essig mit der Garantie.  Ist doch totaler Schrott. Ich bin fast schon geneigt, es mit dem "richtigen" Adapter auszuprobieren.
Aber bevor ich das tue, nutze ich doch lieber 2 - 3 Tage mein Schlepptop als PC-Vollersatz, auch wenn mich das dank Vista mit ständigen 40 % CPU Load im Idle irre macht.

Afaik hat das be! 3 12V Lanes, wenn ich die technischen Daten richtig interpretiere. Ich habe auch probiert, die Sache an einen bzw. an zwei Stränge vom NT anzuschließen. Immer das gleiche Ergebnis leider.


----------



## Systemcrash (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Stimmt, hat lt. Daten 3 Rails. Etwas unsinnig für einen Combined von 30A

Theoretisch sollte die Grafikkarte das abkriegen, weil ein Kurzschluß erst nach Aufstecken auf die GK stattfinden würde. Die GK könnte es da durchaus rösten bevor die Schutzschaltung des NTs auslöst

Was mir Gedanken macht, ist das:

Belegung PCIe 6-PIN Stromzufuhr - Forum de Luxx

Wobei das absolut nicht zu verstehen ist, die NTs haben an diesen Steckern doch nicht unterschiedliche Belegungen


----------



## netheral (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Je mehr ich drüber nachdenke weiss ich, was bei mir passiert ist... 

Der obere Massepin des rechten Adapters war da, wo normalerweise 12 V ist. Da die Karte sicher die 2x3 12 V Stecker *nicht wegen verschiedener Stromkreise* sondern darum hat, *dass die Kabel nicht überlastet werden*, werden die 12 V Anschlüsse irgendwo irgendwie auf der Karte *physikalisch aufeinander Treffen.* (goddamn )
-> Masse und 12 V treffen sich direkt.
=> *Kurzschluss direkt in der Graka. *Dass sie es überlebt hat, ist echt lobenswert...

Den Kurzen hat das NT wohl sofort registriert und alle Schutzregister gezogen. Wäre das NT nicht ein Markengerät mit aktivem Schutz gewesen, wäre zumindest meine GTX 460 sicherlich herrlichst durchgebrannt... Da sieht man mal, was für eine Sch... - aehh Schade - man teils kaufen kann. Ich wette mit dem EVGA Adapter wäre die Sache besser gelaufen.

Und zum Graka-OC: Leider musste ich heute feststellen, dass sie bereits bei 50 Mhz Übertaktung irgendwann den Blackscreen winkt. Auch nicht toll, aber bisher ist sie mit Referenztakt 100 % stabil, was wohl auch reicht. Die Karte wird eh im Laufe des Jahres durch etwas potenteres ersetzt, das dann auch eher zur CPU passt.

Zum Luxx-Link: Ich habe mal gelesen, dass viele Hersteller einfach die Kabel, die sie noch auf Lager haben, verbauen. So kann dann durchaus Masse mal Rot, 12V mal grün sein etc. Aber wenn ich mir mein Seasonic NT so anschaue, passt die Belegung, die mir die Suchmaschine ausgespuckt hat:


```
| 12V | 12V | 12V |
|  -  |  -  |  -  |
       LASCHE
```
Oder, was genau so realistisch ist: Der User im Luxx hatte genau so einen gehörnten Bockmist wie ich. Kann man den Hersteller dieses Kabels eigentlich haftbar machen, wenn man damit seinen PC röstet?
Bzw. wie kann man so einen Dreck überhaupt verkaufen?

Ich glaube bevor ich je wieder so ein Kabel kaufe, google ich die Belegung aus sicheren Quellen heraus, zücke die Crimpzange und frickele mir den Adapter selber, wie ich es mit 40 cm langen PCI-E Verlängerungen bereits erfolgreich tat.


----------



## Systemcrash (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der GK-Hersteller hat bestimmt irgendwo in der Anleitung stehen das er für sowas keine Haftung übernimmt bzw. das man nur diesen Adapter für die Karte verwenden darf.

Du kannst wahrscheinlich dann froh sein, das dein NT recht schwache Rails hat, bei einem großen Single-Rail würde das passieren was hier mal als Video gepostet wurde


----------



## netheral (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich meine auch eher den Kabelhersteller, nicht den GK Hersteller. Der hat ja diesen dämlichen Adapter nicht verbrochen. 

Btw: Ich kann entwarnung geben: Auf Standardtakt läuft meine GTX 460 jetzt schon 1 Std. Furmark. Wäre sie defekt, würde das nicht gehen.
Ferner habe ich jetzt mal meinen 2. PC zusammengesteckt und meine alte HD4870 draufgesteckt, die ja mehr Saft möchte als die GTX 460.
Benutzt habe ich jetzt den EVGA Adapter.

Und ich darf verkünden: Das Testsetup bestehend aus einem Athlon X2 250, einem Gigabyte Board (Modell atm. nicht im Kopf), 4 GB G.Skill Ram und der HD4870 erwacht mit dem typischen 100 % Lautstärkenschock zum Leben, die Graka drosselt ihren Lüfter auf ca. 50 % runter, da keine Treiber geladen sind und ein Bild erscheint. (!!!!)
Will heißen: Das NT lebt. 

Ich werde wohl morgen oder wenn ich Sa von der Arbeit komme mein gutes altes Windows XP rauskramen und es auf der Mühle instalieren. Dann sehe ich ja, was so geht und ob irgendwie etwas noch Probleme bereitet.

Mal wieder Glück im Unglück: Das NT läuft, die Graka läuft, der restliche PC läuft und das bq! ist unhörbar leise. Aber ich habe ganz verdrängt, wie laut eine HD4870 ohne geladene Treiber so vor sich her dröhnt. 

Btw: Beziehst du dich auf das Video, wo jemand ein großes Corsair NT mit einer einzigen mächtigen Rail einfach kurzschließt und das Kabel raucht als säße man neben einem Lagerfeuer? Wenn ja: Ich bin froh, dass meine Graka das nicht imitiert hat. Vor allem hing da noch eine SSD mit an einem der Stränge....


----------



## Systemcrash (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, genau das Video meinte ich 

Ist halt ein Unterschied ob eine Rail 18A oder über 60A zuläßt


----------



## b0s (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn ich du wär, würd ich dem Händler um die Ecke wo du das Adapterkabel her hast das Ding um die Ohren schmeissen, wenn ihn nicht gleich damit lynchen!!!

Meine Fresse, wie kann man bitte ein genormtes Anschlusskabel falsch produzieren und dann noch zum Verkauf anbieten? 
Der Händler wär von Kompetenzwegen auch durch für mich...

In so einem Fall macht sich ein gutes NT wirklich bezahlt. Im besten Fall nimmt keine Komponente Schaden, bei dir gabs immerhin keine durchgebrannten teile, wenn die GraKa wohl auch nicht ganz heil rausgekommen ist.


Schlimmeres hatte ich vor kurzem leider auch  : beim WaKü Testlauf hat mein AGB geleckt, aber so wenig, dass es mir nicht gleich aufgefallen ist. Irgendwann funkte es auf einmal im NT und die Sicherung war draußen. Ich hatte zum Glück keine PC-Hardware dran hängen, aber die Pumpe und die defekten HDDs, haben keinen (weiteren) Schaden davongetragen! Das BQ P7 550W ist seitdem leider defekt  (Beim Anschluss an Strom fliegt die Sicherung, wenn die wieder drin ist und das NT wieder angeschlossen wird, läufts an und liefert auch Saft (Vermutlich sind die Kondensatoren dann bereits geladen). Ich konnte aber nicht nachmessen ob 12, 5 und 3 Volt Schiene noch ihre vorgegebene Spannung erbringen...)


----------



## King_Sony (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hey,

wie heißen eig. die Netzteile die in Servern zum Einsatz kommen? Von der Form her sind sie kleiner als ATX(höhe), dafür aber länger?

LG Sony


----------



## ph1driver (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

TFX u.EPS Redundant:tfx netzteile - Google-Suche


----------



## King_Sony (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Danke dir. SFX ist gut, aber leider gibts da keine mit 500W 

Aber die EPS müssen nicht zwangsmäßig kleiner sein oder?


----------



## Frosdedje (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> SFX ist gut, aber leider gibts da keine mit 500W


Und es ist auch sehr kompliziert bis unmöglich, ein SFX-Netzteil mit einer Nennleistung von 
500W oder mehr zu bauen, denn für entsprechend dimensionierte Beuteile ist der Platz sehr
knapp und durch die Enge wird das Ganze eher zu einem Heizkessel.

Zum Nachlesen (so eine Frage hatte ich auch gestellt):
ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Netzteile Netzteildiskussionsthread


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Weiß jemand genaueres über die In Win Commander PSUs?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist nicht so der Bringer, wenn ich Johnny Guru lese.


----------



## Frosdedje (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gigabyte hat im Netzteilgeschäft wieder was neues vor:
User-News: Gigabyte stellt neue Netzteilreihe vor

  Aber wenn ich mir die Leistungsdaten der neuen Netzteilreihe ansehe, 
ahne ich es schon, dass es wie beim letzten Mal nix wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wer baut denn die Gigabyte Netzteile?


----------



## Frosdedje (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Wer baut denn die Gigabyte Netzteile?


Keine Ahnung, da es zu der PoweRock geschweige denn 
zu der PoweRock EX keine gute Reviews existieren.

Aber was noch lustig ist, ist die Tatsache, dass die PoweRock EX immer noch den manuellen Schalter
für den Wechsel von 115V auf 230V und umgekehrt haben, was auch auf gut deutsch heißt:
Aktive oder wenigstens passives PFC ist Fehlanzeige und die Effizienz wird wahrscheinlich im Bereich 60-70% liegen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Aber was noch lustig ist, ist die Tatsache, dass die PoweRock EX immer noch den manuellen Schalter
> für den Wechsel von 115V auf 230V und umgekehrt haben, was auch auf gut deutsch heißt:
> Aktive oder wenigstens passives PFC ist Fehlanzeige und die Effizienz wird wahrscheinlich im Bereich 60-70% liegen.


 
Man will eben global agieren und alle Stromnetze der Welt abdecken.


----------



## Systemcrash (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Muß ich das jetzt verstehen? Gute NTs haben doch eine automatische 115/230V-Anpassung

Gigabyte hatte mal welche von Acbel und CWT, also eigentlich ordentlich. Aber soweit ich mich erinner waren die zu teuer


----------



## Frosdedje (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das kriegt man mit einem PFC-Controller auch und man braucht dann dafür 
keinen zusätzlichen Schalter hinten am Netzteil. (und spart noch viel Arbeit )
Aber wenn da wirklich keine PFC verbaut wird (und davon wird auf der Homepage nichts erwähnt), 
sieht es sehr, sehr schlecht aus.


----------



## Erzbaron (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Welche sollen das denn gewesen sein? Ich kann mich nur an irgendwelche Gigabyte Modelle von Hinterhofherstellern für den Nicht-Europäischen Markt erinnern ...

@ Fros

Für manche Märkte braucht man halt keine PFC ... oder Qualität ... und so


----------



## Systemcrash (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Odin waren zumindest teilweise von CWT, siehe hier:

Gigabyte's New Odin GT 800W Power Supply - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

Ups, war sogar noch von Chris 

Superb by Acbel:

ATX Power Supply Units Roundup. Part IX. Page 5 - X-bit labs


----------



## Erzbaron (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hmm interessant ... aber mit den Gigabyte PSUs hab ich mich mangels Relevanz in Deutschland noch nie großartig befasst ... und ich glaub ich brauch es auch nicht  erstmal versuche ich Kontakte zu Lepa zu knüpfen und ich mach mein Review fertig ...


----------



## Systemcrash (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nö, Gigabyte war nie wirklich interessant, gerade die CWT-Modelle waren sogar noch teurer als die von Thermaltake.

Lepa ist für mich auch interessanter, besonders auch was der qualitative Unterschied gegenüber Enermax ausmacht, und das besonders bei den preisgünstigen N und W-Modellen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hi zusammen, mal eine kleine Frage. 

Gibt es bei BQ! NT eigentlich eine erweiterte Garantie oder so, abgesehen von den üblichen 2 Jahren?


----------



## b0s (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja. Grob gesagt: Straight Power und Dark Power Pro haben 3 Jahre, darunter (Pure Power) 2.

Genaueres hier: leise und effiziente Netzteile - be quiet! Dark Power PRO Straight Power Pure Power SilentWings


----------



## Systemcrash (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das aber auch die goldigen Pro nicht über 3 Jahre kommen finde ich etwas dürftig. Da bieten andere 5 oder 7 Jahre


----------



## Shi (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Super Flower?  2 Jahre ftw


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja ist ein wenig knapp mein CougarGX 800 Watt hat ganze 5 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## Systemcrash (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Super Flower?  2 Jahre ftw


 
Ich wollte SF nicht erwähnen, um hulky nicht zu ärgern 

Hat wohl nicht geholfen 

Selbst mein VX 450, ein gutes altes 80+ für ca. 55€ hat 5 Jahre Garantie


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dafür kosten die auch nicht viel, daher sind die 2 Jahre schon annehmbar! Viel erschreckender finde ich das BQ für seine hochgelobten NT nur die lächerlichen 3 Jahre gibt als hätten sie kein Vertrauen in ihre eigene Arbeit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Ich wollte SF nicht erwähnen, um hulky nicht zu ärgern



Länger als 2 Jahre hält es ja auch nicht, bei fehlender Schutzschaltung... 



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Dafür kosten die auch nicht viel, daher sind die 2 Jahre schon annehmbar! Viel erschreckender finde ich das BQ für seine hochgelobten NT nur die lächerlichen 3 Jahre gibt als hätten sie kein Vertrauen in ihre eigene Arbeit.



Müssen sie auch nicht, entweder gehen die Dinger im ersten Jahr kaputt oder erst nach vielen Jahren.


----------



## ph1driver (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Geht das wieder los


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn du aber siehst was BQ für seine Netzteile verlangt und im Gegensatz SF für seine NT's nimmt sind das eine Jahr mehr von BQ eher ein guter Witz! Weshalb ich nicht müde werde die Golden Green zu empfehlen. Aber der Herr Baron hat ja ein Verhältnis mit einer Dame von Listan weshalb man seine Begeisterung als Schwanz gesteuert bezeichnen kann. (Vorsicht das war schwarzer Humor)!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich halte die Qualität von BeQuiet aber für besser als die von Super Flower.


----------



## b0s (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jüngst vllt.

Wenn man fairer halber beiden Firmen ihre Vergangenheit anrechnet hat auch BQ schon einige Schnitzer aufm Kerbholz, dass muss sich SF nicht allein anhören


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn du siehst was du für ein Golden Green 800Watt NT zahlst finde ich die Qualität in Ordnung. Für ein BQ das zwar besser ist aber da zahlst du auch nur das Doppelte und bekommst gerade mal ein Jahr mehr Garantie. Super Flower Golden Green Modular 800W ATX 2.3 (SF-800P14XE) ab 112.62 € | heise online-Preisvergleich


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du zahlst doch nicht das Doppelte.
Ein Dark Power mit 750 Watt kostet 30€ mehr und die würde ich dann doch einsetzen, alleine schon wegen Single Rail und fehlendem Schutz.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja sind eher 50€ mehr für das P9 850Watt aber hast schon recht. Aber für 50€ kann ein ganzes Dorf in Afrika einen Monat überleben!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Aber für 50€ kann ein ganzes Dorf in Afrika einen Monat überleben!



Dafür musst du jetzt aber einen Belegt bringen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

1Kg Maniok kostet ca. 1 Real. Also bekommst du für 50€ 150Kg maniok. Ein kleines Dorf in Afrikanischen Bush hat im Durschnitt ca. 70 Bewohner. Wenn die sparsam sind kommt das hin.


----------



## Systemcrash (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hulky, geh mit guten Beispiel woran 

Hau dein Cougar weg und bau ein SF ein, den Erlös spendest du


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



b0s schrieb:


> Ja. Grob gesagt: Straight Power und Dark Power Pro haben 3 Jahre, darunter (Pure Power) 2.
> 
> Genaueres hier: leise und effiziente Netzteile - be quiet! Dark Power PRO Straight Power Pure Power SilentWings


Dankesehr die Herren! 

Mensch eine so kleine unschuldige Frage und schon hauen sich hier einige wieder die Köpfe ein! ^^


----------



## Erzbaron (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ist ja unglaublich, da genießt man mal nen Fernsehabend und ihr schlagt euch hier die Köpfe ohne mich ein 

@Hulky

Es ist noch garnicht so lange her da war BQ! der Sinn deines Lebens, dann wars irgendwann Cougar und nu Super Flower ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Hulky, geh mit guten Beispiel woran
> 
> Hau dein Cougar weg und bau ein SF ein, den Erlös spendest du


 
 Jetzt schalten wir deutsche erst mal alle AKW's ab und dann sehen wir mal weiter!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Hau dein Cougar weg und bau ein SF ein, den Erlös spendest du



Das Cougar ist aber jetzt gebraucht, er muss draufzahlen, wenn er ein neues Super Flower haben will.
Oder ein gebrauchtes SF kaufen. 



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Jetzt schalten wir deutsche erst mal alle AKW's ab und dann sehen wir mal weiter!



Du kannst ja für den Erhalt der Kernkraft demonstrieren. 
(wieso gibts eigentlich keine Leute, die mit "Atomkraft - Ja bitte" Schildern rumlaufen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Tja irgendwie wirkt das vehrstrahlte Lächeln der betroffenen Japaner nicht so vorteilhaft für Kernkraft!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Tja irgendwie wirkt das vehrstrahlte Lächeln der betroffenen Japaner nicht so vorteilhaft für Kernkraft!


 
Dafür strahlen sie aber bis über beide Ohren und im Dunkeln muss man nicht noch extra Licht einschalten.


----------



## Systemcrash (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Cougar ist aber jetzt gebraucht, er muss draufzahlen, wenn er ein neues Super Flower haben will.
> Oder ein gebrauchtes SF kaufen.



Hat er denn keinen IT-Shop in der Nähe, bei dem er nachts in den Tonnen wühlen kann  ?

Meinst du sowas?

http://www.zeineku.de/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/atomkraft-ja-bitte.gif
http://www.taz.de/uploads/hp_taz_img/full/rwe_pro_atomdemo.jpg

Ja, Baroni, solang wir hier sind brauchen wir beim Köpfe-einschlagen keine Verstärkung


----------



## Philipus II (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wer die Garantiedebatte extrem haben will...
Dass die Garantiezeit bei BQ nicht mehr vorbildlich ist, ist klar. Mal schaun, ob sich da mit den nächsten Serien was tut...

Bezüglich der Atomkraft "ja bitte" Fraktion:
Ich persönlich bin immernoch Kernkraftbefürworter. Da ich aber selbst kein Anteilseigner an einem Stromkonzern bin, bewege ich mich nicht auf eine Pro Kernkraft Demo. Von der Kernkraft profitieren ja alle Stromkunden und leider nicht nur die Kernkraftfreunde. Das wär was- jeder Kernkraftunterstützer bekommt 100% Kernkraft für 10 Cent/KWh.
Wird ein Kraftwerk stillgelegt, muss halt ein paar Tausend Kunden ihr verbilligter Tarif gekündigt werden
<----bekennender Antigrüner


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Mensch eine so kleine unschuldige Frage und schon hauen sich hier einige wieder die Köpfe ein! ^^



Wir sind Kerle, sich gegenseitig den Schädel einschlagen ist unser Job, machen wir seit Millionen von Jahren, früher ging es dabei immer um das Weibchen, heute sinds unter anderem Balken. 



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Meinst du sowas?
> 
> http://www.zeineku.de/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/atomkraft-ja-bitte.gif
> http://www.taz.de/uploads/hp_taz_img/full/rwe_pro_atomdemo.jpg


 
Genau, sowas, wird echt Zeit, dass die Atomlobbyisten mal zur Demo gegen Windkraftanlagen aufrufen.


----------



## Systemcrash (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Um ehrlich zu sein, Kamikaze-Kaki hat das bestimmt mit Absicht getan, um uns friedliche Neuzeit-Hippies und "Make tea-not love"-Aktivisten zu ärgern. Wie kann er auch HIER eine solche Frage stellen 

Na, ich hoffe mal, er lernt was daraus


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wenn du aber siehst was BQ für seine Netzteile verlangt und im Gegensatz SF für seine NT's nimmt sind das eine Jahr mehr von BQ eher ein guter Witz! Weshalb ich nicht müde werde die Golden Green zu empfehlen. Aber der Herr Baron hat ja ein Verhältnis mit einer Dame von Listan weshalb man seine Begeisterung als Schwanz gesteuert bezeichnen kann. (Vorsicht das war schwarzer Humor)!


Hallo hulkhardy1
Du vergisst den Vor Ort Austausch im ersten Jahr der Straight Power und Dark Power Pro Serien.

Oh und von welchem Mädel sprichst du?
(denn nach meinem aktuellen Informationsstand sind die alle unsere Mädels vergeben)



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, mal eine kleine Frage.
> 
> Gibt es bei BQ! NT eigentlich eine erweiterte Garantie oder so, abgesehen von den üblichen 2 Jahren?


Hallo Kamikaze-Kaki

Auf unsere Straight Power und Dark Power Pro Serie gewähren wir 3 Jahre Garantie. Zusätzlich bieten wir einen Vor Ort Austausch im ersten Jahr an.


----------



## poiu (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ihr könnt hier predigen was ihr wollt, bei mir ist SF erstmal unten durch *punkt* ich ziehe selbst LC Power SF vor, ups nebenbei bieten selbst die 3 Jahre Garantie auf ihre Produkte


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Stefan @be quiet: Dann könntest du auch näher erläutern warum sich BQ nur traut drei Jahre Garantie auf ihre NT's zu geben. Sind es die Schatten aus eurer Vergangenheit die euch vorsichtig werden lässt oder traut ihr eurer Arbeit nicht? Den andere Netzteil Firmen geben teilweise mehr als das Doppelte an Garantiezeit auf ihre Produkte. Seit ihr vielleicht auch der Meinung so wie SF, "Wir geben nur zwei Jahre Garantie auf unsere Netzteile weil es die Kunden so wollen!"? ps. welches Mädel von Listan ich meine, natürlich das hübscheste!!!


----------



## poiu (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Andere Hersteller sind auch noch nicht so lange dabei, gucken wir doch erstmal ob die "anderen" die nächsten  3 Jahre überleben 

siehe BFG, die hatten sogar lebenslange Garantie


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja ich weiß deshalb meinte ich ja "Schatten der Vergangenheit". Genauso wie Cougar die wohl nie wieder eine LED in den NT Schalter einbauen! Aber nur weil man in der Vergangenheit mal Misst gebaut hat heißt das doch noch lange nicht das man das auch in Zukunft tut? Oder @poiu kennst du einen Rationalen Grund warum BQ nur drei Jahre gibt?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Hallo Kamikaze-Kaki
> 
> Auf unsere Straight Power und Dark Power Pro Serie gewähren wir 3 Jahre Garantie. Zusätzlich bieten wir einen Vor Ort Austausch im ersten Jahr an.



Ja, danke für die Info, dann werde ich mein 2 Jahre altes E6 noch nicht verkaufen und nochmal verbauen.

Wie sieht das eigentlich bei Gewinnen aus?
PCGH hat mich im März mit einem P9 beglückt.
Habe ich darauf eigentlich Garantie?
Ich habe ja keine Rechnung.


----------



## poiu (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Hulk Kosten, Garantie Kostet Geld von Vorort reden wir mal lieber gar nicht ^^


----------



## Erzbaron (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß deshalb meinte ich ja "Schatten der Vergangenheit". Genauso wie Cougar die wohl nie wieder eine LED in den NT Schalter einbauen! Aber nur weil man in der Vergangenheit mal Misst gebaut hat heißt das doch noch lange nicht das man das auch in Zukunft tut? Oder @poiu kennst du einen Rationalen Grund warum BQ nur drei Jahre gibt?


 
Garantie kostet Kohle ... und ganz ehrlich, 3 Jahre insgesamt und davon 1 Jahr VorOrt Austausch ziehe ich 5 Jahren mit 6 Wochen Wartezeit durchaus vor ... 

Was glaubst du warum SF so günstig ist und NZXT zum Beispiel deutlich teurer? Die wissen schon was sie tun 

@POIU

Das Beispiel BFG bringts natürlich auf den Punkt, die Netzteile waren Mist, hatten aber lebenslage Garantie ... tja, und wo ist BFG nun? ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich finde lange Garantiezeit ist immer vorzuziehen! Aus dem Grund weil es einfach billiger ist für den Kunden, entweder ein NT geht gleich kaputt oder erst noch 3 oder 4 Jahren da lob ich mir mein Cougar mit seinen 5 Jahren. Vor Ort Austausch ist zwar ganz nett steht aber in keinem Verhältnis zu längeren Garantiezeit! Außerdem waren es mal deine Sprüche Baron das der Austauschservice nicht alles ist und eher vernachlässigbar ist, bevor du auf Schmusekurs mit BQ warst!!!


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Ja, danke für die Info, dann werde ich mein 2 Jahre altes E6 noch nicht verkaufen und nochmal verbauen.
> 
> Wie sieht das eigentlich bei Gewinnen aus?
> PCGH hat mich im März mit einem P9 beglückt.
> ...


Hallo

Hast du kein Dokument, das belegen könnte, wann du das Netzteil erhalten hast?



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Stefan @be quiet: Dann könntest du auch näher erläutern warum sich BQ nur traut drei Jahre Garantie auf ihre NT's zu geben. Sind es die Schatten aus eurer Vergangenheit die euch vorsichtig werden lässt oder traut ihr eurer Arbeit nicht? Den andere Netzteil Firmen geben teilweise mehr als das Doppelte an Garantiezeit auf ihre Produkte. Seit ihr vielleicht auch der Meinung so wie SF, "Wir geben nur zwei Jahre Garantie auf unsere Netzteile weil es die Kunden so wollen!"? ps. welches Mädel von Listan ich meine, natürlich das hübscheste!!!


Nun, ich denke, es wäre ausreichend, wenn du dir einige 400-600W Netzteile von vor fünf bzw sieben Jahren anschauen würdest 

Du kannst auch davon ausgehen, dass die Netzteile von damals mit modernen Rechnern kombiniert werden würden. Hierbei haben sich die Anforderungen an die Netzteile in den letzten Jahren sehr stark geändert. Sei es die Lastverteilung oder aber die Anschlüsse der Geräte. (wie z.B. 8polige PCIe Stecker).
Ein Netzteil kann auch nur für die Anforderungen ausgelegt sein, die in der Entwicklungszeit zutreffen. Ein Dark Power Pro P6 kann dementsprechend auch nicht für den Betrieb einer GTX580 auf z.B. einem X58 Board ausgelegt sein (was nicht heißt, dass der Betrieb nicht möglich ist, zumindest bei den beiden größten Modellen, dem 750 und 850W P6)...



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß deshalb meinte ich ja "Schatten der Vergangenheit". Genauso wie Cougar die wohl nie wieder eine LED in den NT Schalter einbauen! Aber nur weil man in der Vergangenheit mal Misst gebaut hat heißt das doch noch lange nicht das man das auch in Zukunft tut? Oder @poiu kennst du einen Rationalen Grund warum BQ nur drei Jahre gibt?


hulkhardy1, denk doch nicht immer nur an defekte be quiet! Netzteile 
Es kann auch andere Gründe geben, die dazu führen, dass der User ein be quiet! Netzteil einsendet.
Meist immer dann, wenn der Rechner nicht geht, dann wird geschaut, was am schnellsten geht und da sind wir (in diesem Falle leider) recht gut.

Denn ein defektes Board kann schon mal einige Wochen 'außer Haus' sein, wo es bei einem be quiet! Netzteil nur 'einige Tage' sind...
Wenn wir nur defekte Geräte bekommen würden, wäre das wirklich sehr schön...


----------



## Erzbaron (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Man entwickelt sich weiter Herr Hulkhardy ... 

BQ! hat mit den aktuellen Straights sowie den P9 zwei richtig heiße Eisen im Feuer ... mit ordentlicher Garantiezeit (3 Jahre sind ne lange Zeit) und tollen VorOrt Austausch wenn mal direkt was kaputt geht ... und die L7 finde ich imemrnoch nicht wirklich gut ^^

Die gibst die Cougar GX als Gegenbeispiel, diese sind aber auch nicht unbedingt ein Schnäppchen ... und die 2 Jahre längere Garantiezeit gleicht sich durch den 1 Jahr VorOrt Service kostentechnisch aus ... 

Aber mein lieber Hulkhardy, du solltest vorsichtig sein mit deinen Äußerungen, ich bin nicht mit BQ! auf Schmusekurs, aber BQ! hat sich genau in den Punkten verbessert die mich immer genervt haben und wenn demnächst die L8 kommen bin ich sehr gespannt, zumal Poiu und ich auch sehr interessante Diskussionen mit Verantwortlichen bei Listan geführt haben ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mit den neuen BQ hast du schon recht, sind nicht schlecht aber leider auch nicht besser als die besten von Seasonic, Cougar oder Enermx. Die nur drei Jahre empfinde ich als Unverschämtheit! Das du dich ein wenig von Listan beeinflussen lässt, meiner Meinung nach, dazu stehe ich.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es ist doch klar das Oberklasse eng zusammensitzt, und ja in einem Punkt habe ich mich von Listan beeinflussen lassen, sie wollen im Rahmen meines Tests einen Award haben den sich das P9 auch absolut verdient hat ... nur musste ich diesen erst basteln 

Aber meine Meinung ist absolut neutral, oder was glaubst du warum ich gegenwärtig so gerne die Chieftec Nitro empfehle? Ich finde die Dinger absolut klasse und nicht umsonst darf das 850er Nitro 88+ auch bei mir bleiben ... aber ein Enermax Modu87+ habe ich mitlerweile auch hier und das wird auch noch gestresst ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Super das du dich ein wenig lockerer machst und das mit dem Beeinflussen, Kommentar von mir, nicht so extrem aufgefasst hast wie ich erst dachte. Das Nitro 88+...........was soll das sein Bronze? Dann auf dem Müll damit für ein NT mit über 800 Watt ist das zu wenig! Das Modu87+ ist wohl eins der besten die du für Geld bekommen kannst, darum beneide ich dich. Nimm mich bitte nicht zu ernst, was du jetzt auch machst, da ich dir in Bezug auf NT Wissen nicht das Wasser reichen kann aber Opposition ist extrem wichtig nicht nur in der Politik auch in einer Community..........ich denke du weißt was ich meine!


----------



## Erzbaron (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du solltest dich besser informieren, das Nitro 88+ ist offiziell silber zertifiziert (wobei auch das 85er durchaus nice ist und seine Vorzüge hat), aber nach meinem Chromatest packt es locker auch Gold ... dazu hervorragende Spannungen und eine sehr gut arbeitende PFC (was auch nicht unbedingt selbstverständlich ist!) ... auch der Preis ist durchaus nice, deswegen empfehle ich es aktuell sehr gerne ... außerdem hat es eine OCP 

Opposition ist gut und schön, aber genau wie in der Politik sollte bei oppositionellen Kommentaren auch der entsprechende Hintergrund gegeben sein ... und man sollte nicht einfach pauschal gegen alles sein ... oder sich wie ein Fähnchen im Wind drehen ^^


----------



## Gast1111 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bald wird ein Test des RAPM 550 von Rasurbo von Scytherle1n erscheinen - man darf gespannt sein


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ach jo, wenn das Nitro locker 93% (Gold) schaffen würde dann würde es auch damit beworben werden. Kann seine das die Serienstreuung einfach zu hoch ist den kein Hersteller verschenkt mit Absicht Marketing Argumente und das wäre Gold auf jedenfalls. Das ich mich mehr mit NT's beschäftigen könnte und ich dann mehr Ahnung haben würde steht ja außer Frage aber der PC Bereich ist so weit gefächert das einfach keine Zeit dafür ist wenn man sich auch mit andere Hardware befasst! Aber ich zweifle doch gar nicht deine Fachkenntnis an, also hör bitte auf mich zu beschimpfen nur weil du mehr Ahnung hast als ich............du solltest dich nicht so viel mit Stefan  be quiet abgeben denn langsam färbt sein zweifelhafter Charakter auf dich ab!


----------



## poiu (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Betreff Nitro 

das ist das Problem von CWT, die Serienstreung ist wie beim HX850, ist zwar Gold Zertifiziert aber silber können die nur Garantieren.

Trotzdem sind die nicht übel.

Betreff Garantie:

ich bin kein Befürworter vom Vorort Austausch, nett aber muss ich persönlich nicht haben außerdem kostet es Geld denn ich dann als Verbrauch/käufer Bezahlen muss.

Betreff: Garante 5-7 ...100Jahre

das bieten viele an, *aber* man sollte auch das klein gedruckte lesen, denn Garantie ist nicht gleich Garantie und die 3, 5... Jahre sind Hersteller angebote dh diese unterliegen vom Hersteller diktierten Bedingungen und sind nicht mit der 6 Monatigen Gesetzlichen Garantie vergleichbar!

Somit gibt es sehr sehr große Unterschiede bei der Garantie, in die Bedingungen kann der Hersteller alles mögliche reinscheiben. 

erinnert mich grade an einem bekannten: Samsung Handy nach ~Monaten defekt, Garantie Ausschluss Begründung Handy wurde ohne schutzhülle so in der Tasche getragen.

Dann gibt es noch unterscheide was man bekommt, einige reparieren die Geräte oder man bekommt ein ähnliches repariertes, deshalb gibt es dann auch Beschwerden über zerkratzte Ersatzgeräte usw. 
Nice finde ich da Seasonic Retail *"wenn"* die Garantie berechtigt ist, bekommt man immer ein neues NT kein durchgelutschtes. 

Deshalb mein Tipp nicht einfach die Jahreszahlen vergleichen, bringt eigentlich kaum was ist wie ein cm schw***vergleich

jeder sollte selbst abwägen was er will, wenn jeman 24h Vorort will dann ist er ja mit BQ! nicht schlecht bedient.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ach jo, wenn das Nitro locker 93% (Gold) schaffen würde dann würde es auch damit beworben werden. Kann seine das die Serienstreuung einfach zu hoch ist den kein Hersteller verschenkt mit Absicht Marketing Argumente und das wäre Gold auf jedenfalls. Das ich mich mehr mit NT's beschäftigen könnte und ich dann mehr Ahnung haben würde steht ja außer Frage aber der PC Bereich ist so weit gefächert das einfach keine Zeit dafür ist wenn man sich auch mit andere Hardware befasst! Aber ich zweifle doch gar nicht deine Fachkenntnis an, also hör bitte auf mich zu beschimpfen nur weil du mehr Ahnung hast als ich............du solltest dich nicht so viel mit Stefan be quiet abgeben denn langsam färbt sein zweifelhafter Charakter auf dich ab!


 
Nu schalte aber mal einen oder mehrere Gänge zurück mein Bester, wann habe ich dich denn bitte beschimpft?? Wenn du austeilen kannst Hulky, solltest du auch Kritik (wobei ich dich noch nichteinmal kritisiert habe!) einstecken können ... und was Stefan angeht, sein Fachwissen ist immernoch unübertroffen und nebenbei ist er auch noch ein saunetter Typ und wenn ich hier irgendetwas schreibe hat das in der Regel auch Sinn und Verstand ... und ich will mit Sicherheit NIEMANDEN beleidigen, beschimpfen oder sonst was in der Richtung ... 

Was die Zertifizierung des Nitro angeht, das sehr ähnliche Corsair HX 850 wurde damals auch offiziell als "Gold" zertifiziert, aber da CWT die gleiche Plattform als Silber und als Gold Variante liefert kann eben nicht immer garantiert werden das wirklich jedes Modell ein goldiges Level schafft ... aber selbst die "schlechten" Modelle liegen bis auf wenige Nachkommastellen nahe dem Goldniveau ... wie halt auch schon die CWT gefertigten Corsair HX ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie du darauf kommst das Stefan ein netter Kerl ist mir ein Rätsel, ich habe ihn als sehr Arrogant und eingebildet in Erinnerung der auf andere die nicht so viel Ahnung habe wie er herab sieht und das gleiche merkt man dir langsam an! Das Stefan oder du ein sehr großes und spezifisches Fachwissen habt steht außer Frage, nur ist die Sache wie man das besser rüber bringt. Ein gutes Beispiel hier für ist @poiu, der einem nie an mault oder gleich ungehalten wird........scheint ein sonniges Gemüt zu haben, kannst dir mal ne Scheibe davon abschneiden. Zu Nitro das hattes aber vorhin vergessen zu erwähnen mit der Serienstreuung das es nicht jedes NT Schaft, poiu hat ja da meine Vermutung bestätigt. Du hörst dich echt schon wie ein PR Heini an der Sachen unter den Teppich kehrt um Produkte besser dar zu stellen, wobei wir dann wieder bei Stefan wären!


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@hulkhardy1
Nun, das mag daran liegen, dass mich Erzbaron und poiu persönlich kennenlernen durften.
Im RL schaut vieles dann doch etwas anders aus als es den Anschein hat. 

Aber wir sollten uns nicht allzu sehr wegen solcher Kleinigkeiten hauen, oder?

Zum Thema:
Da du ja auch angesprochen hast, dass man etwas nicht so bewirbt, wie man es könnte und wir auch so einen Fall im Hause haben, kann ich hierzu etwas sagen:

Die 400 und 450W Modelle der Straight Power E8 Serie werden von uns auch nur als Bronze zertifiziert beworben, obwohl wir sie als 80plus Silber zertifiziert bewerben dürften.
Das wir es nicht tun, liegt daran, dass vom Hersteller nur Bronze garantiert wird.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Hulkhardy

Wann habe ich dich denn schonmal "angemault"? Ich bin halt direkt und sehe auch keinen Bedarf dies zu ändern ... und wenn du dich mal umhörst können dir sicherlich einige Leute bestätigen das ich ein durchaus geduldiger und freundlicher Mensch bin ... Du interpretierst zu viel in einzelne Wörter rein  

Aber Stefan hat durchaus recht, wir sollten uns hier lieb haben und geschlossen auftreten ... sooooo viele aktiver Poster haben wir hier im Netzteilunterforum nun auch nicht und potenzielle neue engagierte User wollen wir ja nicht verprellen ... 

Zum Thema, das Beispiel von Stefan ist super! Wenn dir dein OEM eben nur Silber garantiert ist es mehr als unseriös das Produkt mit Gold zu vermarkten ... auch da fallen mir durchaus einige ... Kandidaten ein die es mit Produktklassifizierung nicht gaanz so genau nehmen


----------



## b0s (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich kenne zwar jetzt die konkreten Effizienzwerte nicht, aber es muss ja auch bedacht werden, dass 80plus im 110V Netz gemessen wird und in unserem 230V Netz die Effizienz immer ein wenig höher ausfällt.


----------



## ph1driver (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es kommt einem teilweise aber echt so vor, als wenn hier bis auf ein paar ausnahmen (z.B: Be Quiet, Chieftec, Enermax) andere NT Hersteller (nur weil eine Schutzschaltung fehlt (OCP)) nur runtergeputzt werden, und der letzte unbrauchbare müll sein sollen. Es hört sich hier doch oft sehr festgefahren an.



Erzbaron schrieb:


> sooooo viele aktiver Poster haben wir hier im Netzteilunterforum nun auch nicht und potenzielle neue engagierte User wollen wir ja nicht verprellen ...



Vielleicht ja auch wegen dem was ich oben geschrieben habe.


----------



## b0s (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, das sind halt die Firmen die teils schon länger und vor allem zur Zeit hervorragende Netzteile anbieten. Und zwaar über die ganze oder beinahe die ganze Palette. Imho klar, dass die zu erst und am meisten benannt werden. Das beste wird zu erst empfohlen.

Hier kommen aber regelmäßig Leute mit kleinerem Budget rein, denen wird ann etwas entsprechendes empfohlen, bspw. Antec TPN/HCG oder Corsair oder... Viele Firmen im NT Sektor geben halt sehr stark variierende Arbeit von sich und erhaalten deswegen keine grundsätzlichen Empfehlungen, sondern welche für bestimmte Modelle (z.B. Arctic Cooling, Cooler Master, etc.).

Ich finds gut, dass hier verschiedene Meinungen anwesend sind, das hilft mündigen Usern, die Hilfe bei der NT Auswahl brauchen, viel mehr, als ein einheitlicher Chor der nur "Ja" und "Amen!" sagt.
Die Protagonisten dürfen sich nur nicht jedes mal von vorne die Köppe an eineinander aufreiben, sondern phasenweise auch mal belassen, was schon mehrmals debattiert wurde .


----------



## Erzbaron (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Es kommt einem teilweise aber echt so vor, als wenn hier bis auf ein paar ausnahmen (z.B: Be Quiet, Chieftec, Enermax) andere NT Hersteller (nur weil eine Schutzschaltung fehlt (OCP)) nur runtergeputzt werden, und der letzte unbrauchbare müll sein sollen. Es hört sich hier doch oft sehr festgefahren an.
> 
> 
> 
> Vielleicht ja auch wegen dem was ich oben geschrieben habe.


 
Es gibt leider auch nur eine Reihe wirklich guter Hersteller wo man blind ins Regal greifen kann und immer was gutes erwischt, Enermax ist so einer zum Beispiel ... ansonsten sind wir doch auch offen für alles, oder? Antec hat sich schnell als gängige Empfehlung etabliert, FSP mit der Aurum Serie ebenfalls, das Fusion 550R wurde auch gerne und oft als Budgetempfehlung genannt ...

Allerdings "runtergeputzt" im richtigen Sinne wird nur wirklich übles Material, du spielst wahrscheinlich auf Super Flower an, die Netzteile sind interessant, ohne Frage, aber ein Single Rail Netzteil ohne OCP ist ein Griff ins Klo und diese (meine subjektive) Meinung tue ich auch entsprechend kund 

Also ich für mich bin absolut offen für neues ... aber es muss auch "ordentlich" sein ... denn Strom liefern kann jedes Netzteil, egal obs 20€ kostet oder 200€ ... Wichtig ist was rauskommt und wie die Hardware geschützt ist und da gibts schon kräftige Unterschiede, auch wenns festgefahren wirken mag, wir (jetzt spreche ich wieder für "alle") orientieren uns am gesamten Markt ... nicht umsonst versuche ich aktuell Chieftecs Nitro Serie etwas bekannter zu machen 

Aber hey, Jungs und Mädels, im Gegensatz zu anderen Foren haben wir hier wenigstens immer Leben inner Bude  ... wenn ich da ins CB Forum gucke, Schlaftabletten


----------



## poiu (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

mal einen aktuellen PreisTIpp den ich gefunden habe  

FSP Fortron/Source Everest 80PLUS 500W ATX 2.2 (semi-passiv) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

sogar semiPassiv

@Erzbaron 

in CB würden schon einige Negativ Punkte sammeln


----------



## b0s (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

holla O.O

vertu ich mich oder is das verdammt, also wirklich verdammt günstig?! Wo ist der Haken?


----------



## poiu (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Auslaufmodell, die Aurum sind ja schon länger erhältlich und da sollen wohl die Lager leer werden,
ist aber ein solides Gerät.


hier mal was von der main

Test 80-Plus-Platin-Netzteil: Super Flower Golden King Platinum 550 Watt - netzteil, be quiet


----------



## Gast1111 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Hulk Ist jetzt nicht Böse gemeint, aber du reagierst etwas über, und so wie Stefan auf deine zugegebener Maßen nicht sehr freundlichen "Anschuldigungen" reagiert hat scheint er doch eig. ganz nett zu sein, was ohnehin hier eig. gar nicht hingehört
@poiu Vllt. bin ich etwas festgefahren weil ein Superflower (War damals 2006) mir meinen fast neuen Athlon 64 PC geschrottet hat, aber ich bin immernoch etwas skeptisch gegenüber dieser Marke


----------



## ph1driver (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Finde trotzdem das man ein NT nicht gleich so schlecht reden muss, nur weil eine Schutzschaltung fehlt. Wenn die nicht da ist, sollten ja im Fall der fälle die anderen greifen oder sehe ich da was falsch?

In meinem Fall bin ich von diesem:Combat Power 650W vs. Super Flower Amazon 450W - Billig oder lieber mehr hinlegen? [Computerforum Wiki]"Test" ausgegangen, und die Stabile Spannung, so wie die Effizienz und der Preis haben mich dann zum Kauf bewegt. Muss aber auch zugeben, das ich mir über fehlende Schutzschaltungen nicht wirklich den Kopf zerbrochen habe.

Wenn ich hier dann teilweise die Kommentare über SF lese, denke ich mir auch schonmal "Was hab ich mir da bloß gekauft". Aber im nachhinein bin ich dann doch P/L mäßig zufrieden.

Was ist eigentlich ein MOV? Weil der bei meinem fehlt.


----------



## poiu (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ph1driver

Varistor

die alten SF hatten auch noch Probleme @3,3V leitung

@Wa1lock

SF wird immer besser, aber ich traue dehnen nicht und paar gewisse vor fälle machen mir den laden auch nicht sympathisch  

Ich will selbst mal paar testen, mal sehen wie die sich machen werden.


----------



## ph1driver (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also ist der jetzt gegen Überspannungen oder wie?



poiu schrieb:


> und paar gewisse vor fälle machen mir den laden auch nicht sympathisch



Ja der nette Mitarbeiter war doch recht Amüsant, wenn auch nicht gerade förderlich für SF.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Finde trotzdem das man ein NT nicht gleich so schlecht reden muss, nur weil eine Schutzschaltung fehlt. Wenn die nicht da ist, sollten ja im Fall der fälle die anderen greifen oder sehe ich da was falsch?
> 
> In meinem Fall bin ich von diesem:Combat Power 650W vs. Super Flower Amazon 450W - Billig oder lieber mehr hinlegen? [Computerforum Wiki]"Test" ausgegangen, und die Stabile Spannung, so wie die Effizienz und der Preis haben mich dann zum Kauf bewegt. Muss aber auch zugeben, das ich mir über fehlende Schutzschaltungen nicht wirklich den Kopf zerbrochen habe.
> 
> ...


 
Ich sags mal ganz offen, ein SF Golden Green ist nicht übel! Aber die fehlende OCP ist schon ein dickes Handicap, über den MOV (Poiu hat ja schon die Erklärung gepostet) kann man sich "streiten" ^^

... man muss abwägen, ich würde ein Super Flower Netzteil nicht ohne Bedenken jemandem "empfehlen" und in 99,99999% aller Fälle wird auch keine OCP gebraucht ... aber wenn doch ist das gejammer groß ^^

Und nein, Schutzschaltungen arbeiten nicht parallel sondern getrennt von einander, das ABS in deinem Auto ersetzt ja auch nicht den Airbag 

edit: jap, ein MOV schützt gegen Überspannung


----------



## ph1driver (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Meinte ja auch nicht parallel, sondern wenn es wegen Überhitzung wegschmort, gibt es ja auch einen Kurzschluss, und da sollte der dafür zuständige Mechanismus doch greifen.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

naja ... ne OTP hat dein Super Flower auch nicht  aber ne Kurzschlusssicherung ... wobei ein Kurzschluss nicht unbedingt damit einhergehen muss ...


----------



## Gast1111 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Ph1driver Eig schon 
Topic: Naja mit Glück ist am Samstag das Cougar SX 460 da (PCGH Edition) So dass ich mim Review schon anfangen kann


----------



## Erzbaron (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du testest das SX460? Coole Sache


----------



## Gast1111 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jop 
Vorhin angefragt und 1 Stunde später musste ich meine Adresse raus rücken 
Irgendwelche Wünsche?
P.S: Nen Freund schreibt etwa zeitgleich nen Test zum Rasurbo RAPM 550 also dürft ihr euch auf 2 Reviews gefasst machen


----------



## AeroX (27. April 2011)

Darauf bin ich ja mal gespannt, sieht ja ganz gut aus nur ein wenig überteuert finde ich ... 

MfG


----------



## Gast1111 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich finde den Preis eig. recht gut, wenn man bedenkt dass man eben von einer "Topmarke" kauft.
Vergleich den Preis mal mit den GX'ern die sind auch nur minimal besser und wesentlich teurer
Edit: Naja ich bin sehr gespannt - Ich mein PCGH Netzteil


----------



## AeroX (27. April 2011)

Hab doch 85€ gelesen ist richtig oder?!


----------



## Systemcrash (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich finde lange Garantiezeit ist immer vorzuziehen!  Vor Ort Austausch ist zwar ganz nett steht aber in keinem Verhältnis zu längeren Garantiezeit!



Zustimmung! Ich hab nix gegen Vor-Ort-Service, aber wenn ich wählen müßte war längere Garantie meine Wahl. Auch, weil ich NTs schon öfters mehr als 3 Jahre eingesetzt habe,



Erzbaron schrieb:


> ... und wenn du dich mal umhörst können dir  sicherlich einige Leute bestätigen das ich ein durchaus geduldiger und  freundlicher Mensch bin


 
Wenigstens ein Gegenpol für mich 




ph1driver schrieb:


> Es kommt einem teilweise aber echt so vor, als  wenn hier bis auf ein paar ausnahmen (z.B: Be Quiet, Chieftec, Enermax)  andere NT Hersteller (nur weil eine Schutzschaltung fehlt (OCP))  nur runtergeputzt werden, und der letzte unbrauchbare müll sein sollen.


 
Ist vielleicht Ansichtssache, aber Schutzschaltungen sind für mich sehr wichtig. Ich hatt bestimmt schon erwähnt, das bei einem Kollegen wegen NTs ohne sowas Mainboards, Grafikkarten und HDDs hochgegangen sind.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

aaaaach wir haben uns doch meistens lieb hier  nicht umsonst verbringe ich soviel Zeit in diesem Unterforum ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sind halt alles verschiedene Charaktere hier, von daher ist das eigentlich noch recht zivilisiert was hier abläuft. Wenn man mal in die Welt hinaus schaut wie sich da die Menschen die Schädel einschlagen dann wird verständlich was ich meine. Ach PCGH hat das Platinium von SF wohl getestet und bemängelt auch die fehlenden Schutzschaltungen aber der Rest scheint doch recht ansprechend zu sein!Test 80-Plus-Platin-Netzteil: Super Flower Golden King Platinum 550 Watt - netzteil, be quiet


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> Betreff Garantie:
> 
> ich bin kein Befürworter vom Vorort Austausch, nett aber muss ich persönlich nicht haben außerdem kostet es Geld denn ich dann als Verbrauch/käufer Bezahlen muss.



Ich hab den Service schon mal auskosten dürfen, mit dem Vor Ort Tausch und ich finde das super und wenn ich dafür 5€ mehr für das Gerät zahlen muss, dann kann ich wunderbar damit leben.



poiu schrieb:


> Betreff: Garante 5-7 ...100Jahre
> 
> das bieten viele an, *aber* man sollte auch das klein gedruckte lesen, denn Garantie ist nicht gleich Garantie und die 3, 5... Jahre sind Hersteller angebote dh diese unterliegen vom Hersteller diktierten Bedingungen und sind nicht mit der 6 Monatigen Gesetzlichen Garantie vergleichbar!



Eben, was nützen dir die 7 Jahre Garantie, oder wie viel auch immer, wenn du es nach 5 Jahren einschicken musst, weils kaputt gegangen ist und der Hersteller sagt, dass das deine Schuld ist, dass es kaputt gegangen ist (nicht entstaubt oder was auch immer) und schon musst du eh ein neues kaufen.



poiu schrieb:


> erinnert mich grade an einem bekannten: Samsung Handy nach ~Monaten defekt, Garantie Ausschluss Begründung Handy wurde ohne schutzhülle so in der Tasche getragen.



Die Hersteller versuchen alles, um zu vermeiden, dass sie bezahlen müssen, da kommen sie mit den fadenscheinigsten Ausreden an und wenn man sich das Kleingedruckte nicht richtig durchliest, fällt man schnell auf die Schnauze, wenn man etwas umtauschen will, hab ich auch schon mal erfahren müssen (und das war dann das letzte Mal, dass ich ein Produkt dieser Firma gekauft habe).



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Allerdings "runtergeputzt" im richtigen Sinne wird nur wirklich übles Material, du spielst wahrscheinlich auf Super Flower an, die Netzteile sind interessant, ohne Frage, aber ein Single Rail Netzteil ohne OCP ist ein Griff ins Klo und diese (meine subjektive) Meinung tue ich auch entsprechend kund



Dem schließe ich mich so an und ebenso kritisiere ich das Corsair AX1200, das ja sogar einen OCP hat (der aber nicht greift, wie man im Video gesehen hat). Was also nützt eine Schutzmaßnahme, die nciht funktioniert= Ist genauso, als wenn sie nicht eingebaut ist und derartige Produkte kann man nicht empfehlen.
Entweder bessert Super Flower da nach oder sie werden immer niedergeknüppelt.
Was ja auch ein wenig an einen gewissen SF Staff lag, der hier sein Unwesen getrieben hat (und zu dessen Aussagen SF bis heute noch keine Stellungnahme getätigt hat).



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Also ich für mich bin absolut offen für neues ... aber es muss auch "ordentlich" sein ... denn Strom liefern kann jedes Netzteil, egal obs 20€ kostet oder 200€ ... Wichtig ist was rauskommt und wie die Hardware geschützt ist und da gibts schon kräftige Unterschiede, auch wenns festgefahren wirken mag, wir (jetzt spreche ich wieder für "alle") orientieren uns am gesamten Markt ... nicht umsonst versuche ich aktuell Chieftecs Nitro Serie etwas bekannter zu machen



Das Chieftec muss sich meiner Meinung nach erst noch beweisen, ein paar Tests sagen noch nichts aus, da hat Chieftec auch schon was anderes abgeliefert und leider muss man sich da erst mal durchkauen, was nun wirklich gut ist. Wenn ein neues Produkt rauskommt, dann sollte man es auch mal anders nennen.



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Hulk Ist jetzt nicht Böse gemeint, aber du reagierst etwas über, und so wie Stefan auf deine zugegebener Maßen nicht sehr freundlichen "Anschuldigungen" reagiert hat scheint er doch eig. ganz nett zu sein, was ohnehin hier eig. gar nicht hingehört



Stefan hat halt so seine Art, aber deswegen ist er trotzdem ein netter Kerl, das merkt man, wenn man mal so mit ihm redet (also per PN).
Außerdem ist er als BeQuiet Staff ja richtig seriös geworden. 
Da kann man nur sagen. Respekt. 



poiu schrieb:


> SF wird immer besser, aber ich traue dehnen nicht und paar gewisse vor fälle machen mir den laden auch nicht sympathisch
> 
> Ich will selbst mal paar testen, mal sehen wie die sich machen werden.



Jop, das war schon sehr geil, damals. 
Jep, ein Test kann nicht schaden. Man muss sich halt mal SF Produkte besorgen und sie durch die Chroma jagen, mal schauen, was bei rauskommt.



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ich sags mal ganz offen, ein SF Golden Green ist nicht übel! Aber die fehlende OCP ist schon ein dickes Handicap, über den MOV (Poiu hat ja schon die Erklärung gepostet) kann man sich "streiten" ^^
> 
> ... man muss abwägen, ich würde ein Super Flower Netzteil nicht ohne Bedenken jemandem "empfehlen" und in 99,99999% aller Fälle wird auch keine OCP gebraucht ... aber wenn doch ist das gejammer groß ^^
> 
> ...



Eben, ohne OCP ist das so eine Sache und 2 Jahre Garantie sprechen eine deutliche Sprache. Da würde ich lieber ein paar Euro mehr hinlegen und was Besseres nehmen, eben auch Silber zertifiziert, weil reicht für den normalen Heim User völlig.



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Jop
> Vorhin angefragt und 1 Stunde später musste ich meine Adresse raus rücken
> Irgendwelche Wünsche?
> P.S: Nen Freund schreibt etwa zeitgleich nen Test zum Rasurbo RAPM 550 also dürft ihr euch auf 2 Reviews gefasst machen



Ja, komplett zerlegen und dokumentieren bitte.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Boah Quanti, was für ein kurz gefasster Post 

Die Chieftec Nitro sind super, das kann ich so bestätigen und Poiu und mein Chromatest war alles andere als "easy-going" für die Netzteile (u.a. 30 Minuten bei 100% Last, schnelle Lastwechsel etc.) und beide Nitros waren sehr gut  außerdem ist die verbaute CWT Plattform schon ein paar Tage am Markt u.a. als Corsair HX 850W verkauft ...

Ansonsten hatte Chieftec immer recht solide Netzteile im Angebot, wobei CWT noch nicht soooo lange liefert, früher wars ausschließlich High Power (Sirtec um ganz genau zu sein) ... ich hab hier noch ein uraltes 460W Chieftec made by Sirtec von Anno 2001, das tuts heute noch tadellos


----------



## Gast1111 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Quanti Geht Klar


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Boah Quanti, was für ein kurz gefasster Post



Was kann ich dafür, dass ihr hier wie die Weltmeister postet, während meinereiner in einer Konferenz fest hängt. 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Die Chieftec Nitro sind super, das kann ich so bestätigen und Poiu und mein Chromatest war alles andere als "easy-going" für die Netzteile (u.a. 30 Minuten bei 100% Last, schnelle Lastwechsel etc.) und beide Nitros waren sehr gut  außerdem ist die verbaute CWT Plattform schon ein paar Tage am Markt u.a. als Corsair HX 850W verkauft ...



Ja, genau, als HX, eben. Das sagt aber auch, dass die Plattform eben schon älter ist, also älter als andere Gold Netzteile und wieso macht das nichts?
Hast du mal einen Vergleich mit einem HX gemacht, also wo sich was verändert hat?



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ansonsten hatte Chieftec immer recht solide Netzteile im Angebot, wobei CWT noch nicht soooo lange liefert, früher wars ausschließlich High Power (Sirtec um ganz genau zu sein) ... ich hab hier noch ein uraltes 460W Chieftec made by Sirtec von Anno 2001, das tuts heute noch tadellos



Da wären wir wieder beim Problem. Die Chieftec Nitro gibts ja nicht erst seit gestern, aber wann wurde da was gewechselt?
Daher bin ich auch ein Fan davon, dass man auch mal den Namen des Produktes wechselt, wenn man den Hersteller wechselt.



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Quanti Geht Klar



Danke dir. 
Du weißt ja, was ich gerne sehe.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Quanti

Die Nitro Serie ist noch recht neu am Markt, es gibt einmal die günstigen Bronze zertifizierten Nitro85+ (Hersteller CWT) und die etwas teureren Nitro88+ (offiziell silber), Chieftec lässt eigentlich nix großartig ändern ... die geben die Wünsche an CWT weiter und letztere machens möglich ... ich werd mir die ganze Sache aber nochmal genau anschauen, dann berichte ich dir Detailunterschiede 

Chieftec hat immer noch einiges von HighPower im Angebot, u.a. die iArena Serie als LowBudget Linie ... aber die werden die üblichen High Power "Probleme" (also grenzwertige Messwerte) haben sprich schlechter Airflow und R&N Probleme auf 3,3 und 5V


----------



## Gast1111 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Quanti Ja ich weiß den Hintern 
Ich schau mal ob die dämliche Backplate auch so hartnäckig ist wie beim Seasonic


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Nitro BPS ist aber auch von Channel Well, was ist mit denen?
Ebenso brauchbar, wie die Nitro 88?
Und gab es nicht auch mal ein Enhance Teil von denen (hatte das mal irgendwo gelesen)?

Jop, ein Vergleich der Technik wäre sehr wünschenswert, ebenso ein Vergleich der Seaosnic S12II mit den anderen Teilen, wie Antec und XFX, sowas würde mich mal sehr interessieren.



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Quanti Ja ich weiß den Hintern
> Ich schau mal ob die dämliche Backplate auch so hartnäckig ist wie beim Seasonic



Wenn alle Stricke reißen, hol die Flex raus.


----------



## AeroX (27. April 2011)

Guten Abend, hab da grad mal ne Frage an euch: 

Ich les ja öfters das manche Hersteller zb cougar oder so bei HEC oder FSP herstellen lassen. (weiß es nicht nur als Beispiel) und wie läuft das, klatscht cougar da jez nur noch ihren Aufkleber drauf oder wie darf ich das verstehen? 
Ich hoffe ihr versteht mich  

MfG


----------



## Gast1111 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich glaub Cougar schickt ihnen die Baupläne die sie entwickelt haben und die fertigen eben für sie 
Ist ja wie mit den Wafern die werden ja auch nicht von Intel und co. gefertigt


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



AeroX schrieb:


> Guten Abend, hab da grad mal ne Frage an euch:
> 
> Ich les ja öfters das manche Hersteller zb cougar oder so bei HEC oder FSP herstellen lassen. (weiß es nicht nur als Beispiel) und wie läuft das, klatscht cougar da jez nur noch ihren Aufkleber drauf oder wie darf ich das verstehen?
> Ich hoffe ihr versteht mich
> ...


 
Cougar ist die Retailmarke von HEC, also Cougar baut so gesehen eigenen Netzteile und FSP baut unter anderem für BeQuiet.
BeQuiet macht vorgaben, was sie haben wollen und was sie ausgeben wollen und FSP baut dann.


----------



## AeroX (27. April 2011)

Ist aber bei jedem Hersteller so das sie woanders fertigen lassenoder? 
MfG


----------



## Gast1111 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich denk schon, ist sicher billiger als eigene Werke ^^


----------



## AeroX (27. April 2011)

Hmm.. Danke schonmal  

Welche Hersteller sind dann nicht so pralle? (kenne leid nur fsp und hec) 

MfG


----------



## Erzbaron (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



AeroX schrieb:


> Ist aber bei jedem Hersteller so das sie woanders fertigen lassenoder?
> MfG


 
Nö ...

Seasonic fertig ausschließlich im eignen Werk und sie fertigen auch für andere (Corsair, Antec, XfX etc.), Enermax fertigt auch fast ausschließlich alles selbst (bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen >> Tomahawk Serie), wenn irgendwo "Delta Electronics" draufsteht ist auch zu 100% Delta drin, wobei die Jungs auch keine Retailmarke haben und nur sehr wenige Brands auf Delta setzen, Antec zum Beispiel

"Gute" Hersteller sind die klassischen ala:

Delta, FSP, HEC, HighPower, LiteOn, CWT, Seasonic, Enermax, Enhance

interessante Hersteller mit Potenzial sind:

Andyson, Great Wall (Thortech), Huntkey

Wobei man IMMER von Modell zu Modell schauen muss, der Kunde bekommt halt was er bezahlt bzw. was bestellt wird (bei Änderungen von bestehenden Designs oder gar Eigenentwicklungen)

@ Quanti

Die BPS = Chieftec Nitro 85+

die SPS = Chieftec Nitro 88+

Aber ja, die Namensgebung ist nicht unbedingt geschickt  und die Optik des Nitro88+ naja ... gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber die sonstigen Vorzüge sind unbestreitbar ^^


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich ein MOV? Weil der bei meinem fehlt.


Ein MOV ist ein Metall Oxyd Varistor



Spoiler



Ein MOV ist ein Heißleiter und hat die interessante Eigenschaft, bei Niederspannung ein schlechter Leiter zu sein, hochspannung aber, bei hoher Spannung aber einen sehr kleinen Widerstand zu haben. Durch diese Eigenschaft kann (bzw wird) dieses Bauteil zur Ableitung von kurzen Spannungsspitzen verwendet, hierbei fließt der Strom über den Varistor von der Phase zum Nulleiter (bzw umgekehrt, je nach Situation).

Üblicherweise wird der MOV meist nach dem Entstörfilter verbaut.


----------



## poiu (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja ist so es gibt nur wenige die ihre NT selbst fertigen können und diese auch selbst verkaufen

FSP 
HEC unter der Eigenmarke COugar
Enermax
Seasonic
Super Flower

nenne doch mal dein System, Budget und Voraussetzungen (zB abnehmbare Kabel) und wir nennen dir ein aar gute


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Falls der Baron noch mit mir spricht würde ich gegen CWT eine kleinen Einwand einbringen denn die haben eine recht durchwachsenen Qualität und schwanken sehr oft. Kann sein das sich das geändert hat aber es war defensive so.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Cougar ist die Retailmarke von HEC, also Cougar baut so gesehen eigenen Netzteile und FSP baut unter anderem für BeQuiet.
> BeQuiet macht vorgaben, was sie haben wollen und was sie ausgeben wollen und FSP baut dann.


 
Öhm, nö, das ist schon etwas mehr


----------



## Systemcrash (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das mit der schwankenden Quali bei  CWT stimmt leider.

Ob dies auch bei aktuellen Chieftec so ist, muß man abwarten. War schließlich auch früher so, das man diese Schwächen nicht in den ersten Wochen bemerkte.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Falls der Baron noch mit mir spricht würde ich gegen CWT eine kleinen Einwand einbringen denn die haben eine recht durchwachsenen Qualität und schwanken sehr oft. Kann sein das sich das geändert hat aber es war defensive so.


 
Klar spreche ich noch mit dir und ich muss dir sogar widersprechen 

Der Kunde bekommt bei CWT das volle Programm, vom uralten Billigkram bis zu echten HighEnd Produkten die sich mit der Oberklasse messen können ... und (fast) immer auch noch verschiedene Variationen ... deswegen ist CWT als OEM so beliebt, die haben jede Menge fertiges Zeug im Angebot

edit:

@ Systemcrash

Das Design ist mitlerweile gute 2 Jahre am Markt ... und großartige "die CWT gefertigte Corsair HX Serie ist besch... Aktionen" sind total an mir vorbeigegangen


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> @ Quanti
> 
> Die BPS = Chieftec Nitro 85+
> 
> ...



Eben, wie bei Cooler Master mit dem Silent Pro.
Ist echt blöd. 



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Öhm, nö, das ist schon etwas mehr



Das war jetzt auch sehr pauschal gesagt, ich weiß nicht, in wie weit sich ein BeQuiet Netzteil technisch von anderen FSP Netzteilen unterscheidet.
Aber wenn du kannst, dann kannst du das gerne mal erläutern.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Erzbaron dann erkläre mir bitte mal diese Schwankungen die CWT in einer Baureihe hat? Wie kann ein NT Gold haben aber das selbe (gleiche) nur silver? Entweder es wurden teilweise andere Bauteile verwendet oder eben minderwertige. Sonst dürfte es die Schwankungen ja nicht geben! Das hat nichts mit dem Budget zu tun das CWT für eine bestimmte NT zu Verfügung hat.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, irgendwas findet man immer zu meckern wenn man nur genug sucht ... und wenns der Name ist 

BQ! hat ne eigne Entwicklungsabteilung, die BQ! Nts (zumindest die Straights und DPP) sind nicht unbedingt mit FSP Modellen vergleichbar ... wobei auf dem amerikanischen Markt ja jetzt die E7 Golden veröffentlicht wurden ... FSP Aurum im anderen Gehäuse ^^

edit:

@ Hulky

Das ist einfach zu erklären, die Schwankungen sind nicht besonders groß, aber zum Beispiel die Kupferlegierung in den Kabeln kann schon einen Unterschied machen, genauso wie die vom Kunden bestellten Kabellängen (80plus bekommt zum Beispiel immer nur Modelle mit extrem kurzen Kabeln), aber auch schon unterschiedliche Produktionstage bei einzelnen Bauteilen (z. B. Kondis) oder ganz schlimm wenn innerhalb der Serie der Primärtrafo gegen ein anderes Modell getauscht wird ... das kann schon nen deutlichen Unterschied machen ...

Außerdem musst du immer Bedenken das dort drüben in der Herstellung Chinesen arbeiten ... da reicht es zum Teil auch schon wenn da am Fließband eine etwas "schlechtere" Arbeiterin sitzt ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Danke das erklärt dann einiges, die Chinesen sind schuld! Ich meinte halt nur da ja FSP oder HEC u.s.w. auch billige Modelle anbieten und nicht solche Schwankungen haben. Da hat zum Beispiel ein Bronze Model etwas über 86% aber das auch durchgehend und nicht manche dann 90% oder 84%, das meinte ich ja.


----------



## Systemcrash (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Nitro 88+ soll es seit 2 Jahren geben  ? Glaub ich nich so ganz 

Ich bin übrigens kein CWT-Hasser (wie der Typ von THG), aber sowas wie di Corsair CX 430 & Co. sind kein Ruhmesblatt, weder für CWT noch Corsair

Bei Kollegen sind noch gute alte CWT ala Crsair VX 550 im Einsatz, die laufen schon ein paar Jahre und werden durchaus gefordert.

Zu der bequiet-Debatte äußere ich aber mal die Vermutung, das FSP nicht die Nts neu erfindet für Listan  . Oder war die E5-Serie sowas  ?

Kommt die Aurum-Serie bei uns als bequiet in den Handel, aber mit mehr Laufwerksanschlüssen?


----------



## poiu (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Hulk es gibt Hersteller mit mehr Qualitätsschwankungen und andere mit weniger 

ähm ich sage nur 

Power Supplies With Fake 80 Plus Badges | Hardware Secrets


und erinner zB an die Club3D  Netzteile die bei 80+ mit extreme kurzen kabeln getestet wurden, somit hat das getestete Produkt  nicht immer mit dem verkauften viel zu tun


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Schwankungen und Serienstreuung hast du überall, besonders wen Chinesen werkeln.
Ich war mal in China, ich hab gesehen, wie die arbeiten, kann man nicht mit Deutschland vergleichen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich habe gehört das die Notstromaggregate des AKW's von Yokoshima auch aus China kamen, das erklärt dann einiges, heheheheehhehe!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei der Wassermenge wäre es wohl egal, ob die Aggregate aus Europa gekommen wären.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das mit dem Wasser ist ein Argument aber kein Grund. Die haben das AKW direkt ans Meer gebaut und das war nicht der erste Zunami also warum hat man die Teile nicht Wasserdicht gemacht oder so! Hört sich irgendwie nach einem Schildbürger Streich an oder nicht? Wenn nicht so viele Menschen gestorben wären wäre es fast schon witzig!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Man hätte einfach einen entsprechenden Deich anbringen können. 
Oder eben die Aggragate woanders hinbauen, auf einem Hügel oder so. Aber sowas kostet halt Geld und man gibt nur soviel Geld aus, wie man muss und da es keine Gesetze gibt (die Energielobby in Japan hat noch mehr Einfluss in die japanische Politik als unsere bei uns), macht man das auch nicht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Man alter die haben das AKW ans Meer gebaut und dort kommen des öfteren Zunamis, man hätte nur den Raum wo das Aggregat drin steht Wasser sicher machen müssen das ist alles und so teuer kann das nicht sein wenn man bedenkt was ein AKW kostet! Die Japaner haben immer so getan als wären sie schlauer als andere aber spätestens jetzt weiß die ganze Welt das, das nicht stimmt! Sind die selben dödels wie der Rest der Welt auch, Harmageddon ist Nahe!!!!!!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Japaner geben eben auch nur so viel Geld aus, wie sie unbedingt müssen, macht doch jeder.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Japaner geben eben auch nur so viel Geld aus, wie sie unbedingt müssen, macht doch jeder.


 
Und manche geben deswegen zweimal Geld aus!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Maaaaaaaaan quanti ans Meer haben die es gebaut und wundern sich das, das AKW überschwemmt wurde??????? Das ist Blödheit und hat nix mit Sparsamkeit zu tun!!!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und sowas nennt sich homo *sapiens*...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was die Japaner sind Homos??? Wie konnten die sich dann soooooo vermehren??


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Maaaaaaaaan quanti ans Meer haben die es gebaut und wundern sich das, das AKW überschwemmt wurde??????? Das ist Blödheit und hat nix mit Sparsamkeit zu tun!!!


 
Sie hatten ja einen Deich davor, konnte man in den Bildern sehen.
Nur eben war der nicht für einen 10 Meter Tsunami ausgelegt.
Einfach deswegen, weil man Geld sparen wollte, man hätte einen 15 Meter hohen Deich bauen können, dann wäre nichts passiert, hat man aber nicht, obwohl bei Japan die Platten zusammentreffen.

Du solltest aber weite Sachen im passenden Thread stellen, der ja jetzt in der Wirtschaftsecke ist, sonst kommt Klutten und schwingt die Keule.


----------



## AeroX (28. April 2011)

poiu schrieb:
			
		

> ja ist so es gibt nur wenige die ihre NT selbst fertigen können und diese auch selbst verkaufen
> 
> FSP
> HEC unter der Eigenmarke COugar
> ...



Nene, ich brauch keine Empfehlung hab keinen Rechner mehr  hatte bis vor kurzem ein 1a enermax modu87+ drinne  wollte nur mal wissen wie das ist mit den Herstellern. Jetzt weiß ich's, danke  

MfG


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das war jetzt auch sehr pauschal gesagt, ich weiß nicht, in wie weit sich ein BeQuiet Netzteil technisch von anderen FSP Netzteilen unterscheidet.
> Aber wenn du kannst, dann kannst du das gerne mal erläutern.


 
So ganz weit ausholen möchte ich eigentlich nicht, nur soviel: bei den Straight und Dark Power Pro Reihen verwenden wir unsere eigenen Gehäuse sowie unsere eigenen Lüfter.
Generell passen wir auch die Lüftersteuerung der Geräte an und achten bei der Verwendung von 'Geräuscherzeugenden Bauteilen' (Spulen, Transformator) darauf möglichst geräuscharme Bauteile zu verwenden.



Erzbaron schrieb:


> BQ! hat ne eigne Entwicklungsabteilung, die BQ! Nts (zumindest die Straights und DPP) sind nicht unbedingt mit FSP Modellen vergleichbar ... wobei auf dem amerikanischen Markt ja jetzt die E7 Golden veröffentlicht wurden ... FSP Aurum im anderen Gehäuse ^^


Eigentlich ist das E7 Golden mehr für den asiatischen Markt gedacht 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Das ist einfach zu erklären, die Schwankungen sind nicht besonders groß, aber zum Beispiel die Kupferlegierung in den Kabeln kann schon einen Unterschied machen, genauso wie die vom Kunden bestellten Kabellängen (80plus bekommt zum Beispiel immer nur Modelle mit extrem kurzen Kabeln), aber auch schon unterschiedliche Produktionstage bei einzelnen Bauteilen (z. B. Kondis) oder ganz schlimm wenn innerhalb der Serie der Primärtrafo gegen ein anderes Modell getauscht wird ... das kann schon nen deutlichen Unterschied machen ...


Die verwendeten Bauteile haben eine gewisse Toleranz, die zum Teil relativ hoch ist.
Hier kann man dann entweder das Design auf die schlechtest mögliche Bestückungsvariation auslegen oder man kann die Bauteile mit einer geringeren Toleranz ordern.
In letzterem Falle sind die Schwankungen der einzelnen Produkte geringer, die Bauteile sind aber auch teurer...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hast du kein Dokument, das belegen könnte, wann du das Netzteil erhalten hast?


Nein, ich habe das Schmuckstück bei der PCGH-Show auf der Cebit gewonnen.
Einfach gegen nen anden Typen NfS gezockt und mir dann als Gewinner das NT ausgesucht und in die Hand gedrückt bekommen.
Ich kann nur den Tag nennen an dem ich's gewonnen habe.


----------



## Erzbaron (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Danke das erklärt dann einiges, die Chinesen sind schuld! Ich meinte halt nur da ja FSP oder HEC u.s.w. auch billige Modelle anbieten und nicht solche Schwankungen haben. Da hat zum Beispiel ein Bronze Model etwas über 86% aber das auch durchgehend und nicht manche dann 90% oder 84%, das meinte ich ja.


 
also soooo extrem ist es bei CWT nun auch nicht , aber genau wie FSP oder HEC eben das ganze Spektrum an und meist auch noch als Single oder Multi Rail Variante, allein dadurch entstehen schon gewisse Schwankungen ... und HEC bzw. FSP erstellen für große und gute Kunden auch "Custumlösungen", CWT verkauft nur genau was deren Ingenieure entwickelt haben bzw. mit leichen Veränderungen (Nippon Chemincon Kondis usw.) dadurch gibts halt gewisse Schwankungen im Angebot aber in der Regel ist eine moderne CWT Plattform in keinem Punkt schlechter als eine FSP oder HEC Plattform ... und wenn der Kunde Qualität bestellt bekommt er eben diese auch 

@ Systemcrash

Nein, die Nitro88+ wurde gerade erst released, aber die verwendete CWT "DSG" Plattform gibts nun schon einige Zeit, aber mit laufenden Anpassungen und wie ihr seht vertreibt CWT die Plattform als "silber", bei 80plus.org wurden die verschiedenen Modelle der DSG Plattform alle mit leicht unterschiedlichen Effizienzwerten gemessen, und ALLE lagen nur ein paar Nachkommastellen von Gold entfernt HIER KLICKEN ZUM GUCKEN oder sogar auf Goldniveau, aber weil eben nicht die gesamte Serie den Goldlevel erreicht wird die DSG Plattform eben als Silber verkauft ... 

Was die aktuellen CX angeht, wie schon geschrieben, CWT baut das was der Kunde bestellt und wenn Corsair eine billige Basis ordert bekommen sie halt auch ne billige Plattform ... 

Dei E7 Golden sind ausschließlich für dem amerikanischen Markt, wir haben hier die Straight Power E8 und die P9 wobei letztere auch wieder Lüfteranschlüsse bieten ... ich sehe da keinen Bedarf für eine weitere Gold Serie

edit: ok, die E7 Golden sind für den asiatischen Markt ... Danke Stefan  wieder was neues gelernt ^^


----------



## Gast1111 (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

-Hier stand Mist- sry


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> So ganz weit ausholen möchte ich eigentlich nicht, nur soviel: bei den Straight und Dark Power Pro Reihen verwenden wir unsere eigenen Gehäuse sowie unsere eigenen Lüfter.
> Generell passen wir auch die Lüftersteuerung der Geräte an und achten bei der Verwendung von 'Geräuscherzeugenden Bauteilen' (Spulen, Transformator) darauf möglichst geräuscharme Bauteile zu verwenden.



Das reicht mir aber schon völlig, vielen Dank für die Informationen. 
Ja, dass ihr andere Lüfter habt, bzw. Silent Wings, sehe ich an meinem Dark Power P9. Der Lüfter ist echt klasse, das Gerät ist superleise (auch wenn ich es richtig unter Druck setze) und es ist immer kühl und die Kabel sind erste Sahne, das muss ich noch mal sagen, ich hab noch nie bessere Kabel und Stecker an einem Netzteil gehabt. 

(und nee, ich schleime mich bei Stefan nicht ein um einen BeQuiet Kaffeebecher zu bekommen oder ein Gratis Netzteil...  ist meine persönliche Meinung und ich benutze ja schon seit Jahren BeQuiet Netzteile und das P9 ist das Beste, was ich je hatte )


Edit:
Ich glaube, ich kauf mir noch eins, damit ich es mal zerlegen und mir die Platine angucken kann.


----------



## Frosdedje (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Von Thermaltake gibt wieder in punkto Netzteile was neues. :
Thermaltake Hamburg 530W ATX 2.3 (W0392RE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Thermaltake Munich 430W ATX 2.3 (W0391RE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Thermaltake Berlin 630W ATX 2.3 (W0393RE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Jetzt warte ich noch ein 330W-Modell von Thermaltake namens "Rastatt" oder "Iffezheim" und dann ist alles perfekt. 

---------------------------------------
Und in letzter Zeit sind folgende Netzteiltests veröffentlicht worden:
- Chieftec Nitro SPS-750C 750 W Review - Page 1/8 | techPowerUp
- Enermax NAXN 750W Power Supply - Enermax NAXN 750W Power Supply Unit Review | [H]ard|OCP


----------



## poiu (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

gab es doch schon auf der CeBIT zusehen


----------



## Shi (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

LOL, wie kommt man auf solche Namen?


----------



## facehugger (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was ist denn nun mit diesem hier:

FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 600W, ATX 2.3 (AU-600) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Kann man es schon uneingeschränkt empfehlen, was sagen die Experten? Von der reinen P/L ist es doch top...

Gruß


----------



## Philipus II (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Aurum ist eine Empfehlung. Klar gibt es noch bessere Netzteile, allerdings auch deutlich teurer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gibts da schon ein gutes Review zu?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab noch keine negativen Nachrichten über das Aurum gelesen allerdings über das Golden Green auch nicht!


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich kenne auch viele positive Berichte zum Combat Power. Hat also nichts zu bedeuten.


----------



## Biosflash (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hat jemand von euch vielleicht ein paar nähere Infos zu den FSP Hexa-Modellen ? 
Der Preis ist ja sehr niedrig angesetzt.

@quanti : Vom 600Watt Modell hab ich kein wirklich gutes Review gefunden.

Sonst gibt es die hier :
PC-Experience Reviews : | Test: FSP Aurum 400Watt Netzteil
FSP Aurum Gold 700 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets
FSP Aurum 400 Watt | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests


----------



## Systemcrash (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> LOL, wie kommt man auf solche Namen?


 
Das könnte man auch bei EKL fragen 

Was wirds diesmal sein bei TT? FSP, CWT? Immerhin haben sie wohl Eff >80


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch viele positive Berichte zum Combat Power. Hat also nichts zu bedeuten.


 
 Genau, kannst dich ja noch an den äußerst positiven Bericht erinnern wo sich ein User total drüber gefreut hat das die Schrauben gepasst haben weil die Löcher am NT an der richtigen stelle waren und deswegen 5 Sterne vergeben hatte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

jop, war schon sehr geil, er freut sich, dass er das neue Netzteil dort festschrauben konnte, wo das alte war. Ich könnte mich wegwerfen.


----------



## Systemcrash (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist doch auch was wert 

Corsair hat jetzt die CX V2 im Programm, mit gewaltiger 80plus-Zertifizierung. Also wenn das kein steiler Aufstieg ist, die Vorgänger schafften sowas nicht. Und jetzt sogar 3 Jahre Garantie.

Builder Series - Non-Modular PSUs - Power Supplies


----------



## Philipus II (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Auch die alten waren real 80plus. und sogar ganz brauchbar, zumindest das kleine Modell. Ein AJhr mehr Garantie ist natürlich schön.


----------



## Systemcrash (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kommt darauf an, was du unter den alten verstehst. Das CX400 war 80plus, hatte auch 3 Jahre Garantie und war von Seasonic. Aber die Vorgänger dieser Serie schafften 80plus nicht und waren von CWT.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Corsair hat jetzt die CX V2 im Programm, mit gewaltiger 80plus-Zertifizierung. Also wenn das kein steiler Aufstieg ist, die Vorgänger schafften sowas nicht. Und jetzt sogar 3 Jahre Garantie.


 
Ja, und ganz brauchbar sollen die auch sein, kann man also auch nehmen statt des üblichen Antec High Current.
Aber die FSP Aurum reizen mich noch eher, mal schauen.


----------



## Philipus II (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Corsair CX430 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets
Real sind die CWT made CX nur minmal an 80plus vorbei. Im 230V Netz sollte die Effizienz immer über 80% sein. Die Herstellerangabe von bis zu 80% ist sehr pessimistisch.


----------



## Systemcrash (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, andere sind als Bronze zertifiziert und liegen knapp unter Silber. Egal wie mans sieht, sowas kann man vielleicht jemanden empfehlen der ein billiges LC, Linkworld & Co. kaufen würde, aber nicht jemanden der ein Cougar oder Antec HCG kaufen würde.

Und 28A bei 430W sind auch nicht der Hammer

Ich würde diese Dinger eher nicht empfehlen


----------



## Erzbaron (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jungens und Mädels ... ich brauch mal eure Unterstützung 

Ich habe Lust mir mal wieder ein Netzteil zu kaufen, irgendwas im Bereich zwischen 400 und 500W (reicht für meine Kiste ja eh dicke aus)

Nun überlege ich welches:

FSP Aurum 500W
AmacroX Free Earth 500W
Cougar SX 460W
Super Flower Golden Green Pro 450W

Das Super Flower hat sich durch die fehlende OCP quasi schon selbst disqualifiziert, das FSP Aurum finde ich wirklich spannend, das AmacroX ist ein auch nicht uninteressanter Exot (made by FSP übrigens ^^) und das Cougar SX ist natürlich ein optischer Leckerbissen ...

Selbstverständlich würde ich für meine Lieblingscommunity Innenraumbilder anfertigen ... 

Also, sagt an, welches wollt ihr sehen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also wenn du schon so NETT fragst dann http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/a614789.html


----------



## Erzbaron (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

DAS Teil werde ich bei passender Gelegenheit noch auf ner Chroma grillen  ist mir aber schon zu überdimensioniert ^^

edit:

Ich füge mal das 

Enermax Pro87+ 500W

zur Auswahl hinzu ...

edit 2:

Was mir wichtig ist, ich habe ja durchgehend mein Voltcraft Energymonitor 3000 angeklemmt, und mir fällt leider immer wieder auf wie besch... so manche PFC bei niedriger Last arbeitet, das Chieftec ist noch ganz ok, bei unter 10% Last arbeitet die PFC immernoch mit 0,88, einer der Gründe warum ich halt gerne wieder ein "passendes" NT hätte


----------



## facehugger (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Erzbaron: Ich vote mal für das Aurum Ich überlege schon seit längerem mein OCZ zu ersetzen und das Aurum in der 500/600W-Variante wäre ein klasse Kandidat. Zudem bei *dem* günstigen Preis...

Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich bin für das Cougar!

Die Optik...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Meinst du den Rechner in der Signatur oder einen Offic/Internet Rechner? Weil Sonst finde ich halt das Seasonic extrem interessant. Seasonic X-Series Fanless X-460FL 460W ATX 2.3 (SS-460FL) (passiv) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## Erzbaron (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Seasonic finde ich grad eben nicht sooo spannend, da knn ich mir auch das AX850 wieder einbauen 

@ Painkiller

jau, die Optik ist sehr geil ... ie Technik gut ... nur das KM bräuchte ich eigentlich nicht 

@ Facehugger

jau, ds Aurum ist echt ein Schnäppchen ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wieso? 460Watt und das passiv? Was hat das mit dem AX850 Watt gemein? Wäre das Selbe wenn du sagen würdest Megaen Fox http://www.filmfreek.de/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/megan-fox.jpg

Vera Int-Veen http://www.rtntvnews.de/fotos/12341/LanzIntVeen004.jpg Zwillingsschwestern, heheheheheh!


----------



## Erzbaron (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Weils die selbe Plattform ist  Oder was glaubst du warum die X-Series bis 20% Last auch passiv arbeiten 

Aber Megan Fox und Vera Int-Veen ... naja ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Links waren kaputt ich hoffe jetzt gehen sie! Was hat es damit zu tun das beide ne ähnliche Plattform haben, das Seasonic ist Modula, gutes Modular, Flachbandkabel und dazu noch passive also extrem leise und super Effizient. Gibt momentan kein besseres in dem Watt Bereich.


----------



## Erzbaron (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gibts auch nicht, trotzdem sind die Seasonic X Fanless keine Option ... und ein extrem leises aktiv gekühltes Netzteil ala BQ! DPP P9 kann trotzdem leiser sein als die Fanless Modelle ... Stichwort fiepen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da neigen aber eher die be quiet zum Fiepen als die Seasonic. Obwohl es jede Hardwar treffen kann, selbst wenn man hochwertige Spulen einbaut. In der neuen PCGH ist ein rießen Artikel über Spulenfiepen drin ist wohl ne sehr komplizierte Sache und hat nicht nur einen Grund warum es auftreten kann.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Da neigen aber eher die be quiet zum Fiepen als die Seasonic.


Hallo hulkhardy1

Warum denkst du das?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Heheheh, weil ich es schon des öfteren gehört habe in Bezug auf be quiet Netzteilen jetzt nicht von den neuen da hat mal wohl das Problem erkannt und versucht zu beheben. Das Problem lag wohl am zweiten kleinen Transformator der für die Stand-by-Spannung verantwortlich ist, lag wohl an einem kleinen Zwischenraum bei den Eisenkernen.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nun, wenn ich jetzt gemein wäre, würde ich dezent darauf hinweisen, dass unsere Netzteile in Deutschland recht weit verbreitet sind und es allein daher schon anzunehmen wäre, dass in Deutschen Foren unsere Netzteile öfter genutzt werden könnten


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das kommt aufs Forum an. 
Fraglich, ob es im CoBi Forum auch so ist.


----------



## Erzbaron (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Hulky

Ich hatte ja nun schon das E8 und das P9 hier und meine Grafikkarte bringt ja nun gerne NTs zum fiepen ... und bei beiden konnte ich nix feststellen ... dennoch liebäugle ich immer heißer mit dem Aurum


----------



## Philipus II (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

E8 und P9 sind nicht für Fiepen bekannt.
Die L7 vertragen sich schlecht mit einer Version der Samsung F3 Festplatte, aber sonst sind die auch nicht auffällig oft betroffen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was gibt es eigentlich im Fanless Bereich an brauchbarem?
So um die 500W.


----------



## Erzbaron (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Seasonic X Fanless 460W ... dat wars  außer irgendwelchen uralten FSP Modellen ...

Aber meiner Meinung nach fährt man mit einem aktiv gekühlten Netzteil immer besser als mit einem passiven Modell ...


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also gleich eins mit 1000W kaufen, dann läufts auch schön leise.


----------



## Systemcrash (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Erzbaron: Das SF natürlich


----------



## thom_cat (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

also das x-460 ist echt klasse... nie mehr aktiv gekühlt sag ich mal


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Natürlich das Golden Green, ich will ja wissen, wie die Platine aussieht und was kümmert mich der fehlende OCP, ist ja nicht mein Kram.


----------



## Erzbaron (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Also gleich eins mit 1000W kaufen, dann läufts auch schön leise.


 
DAS halte ich aber für ein uraltes und längst überholtes Gerücht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



thom_cat schrieb:


> also das x-460 ist echt klasse... nie mehr aktiv gekühlt sag ich mal


 
 Man sollte aber dezent darauf hinweisen das, das Gehäuse für so ein Netzteil gut belüftet sein muss sonst kanns dennoch Probleme geben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> E8 und P9 sind nicht für Fiepen bekannt.
> Die L7 vertragen sich schlecht mit einer Version der Samsung F3 Festplatte, aber sonst sind die auch nicht auffällig oft betroffen.


 
 Wie schön das du meinen Post genau gelesen hast, da stand ja drin das, das Fiepen von den neuen Netzteilen von be quiet nicht bekannt ist aber von den älteren!


----------



## thom_cat (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Man sollte aber dezent darauf hinweisen das, das Gehäuse für so ein Netzteil gut belüftet sein muss sonst kanns dennoch Probleme geben.


 
das werde ich mal prüfen  ... aber wer betreibt denn seinen rechner wirklich ohne belüftung?

wichtiger ist aber der hinweis, dass das netzteil unten verbaut werden muss mit öffnung richtung innenraum.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das kommt öfter vor als du denkst. Wieder ein Beispiel von eben da wundert sich ein Usesr das seine Phantom 570 teilweise auf 98 Grad hoch geht. Hat sich dann raus gestellt das er nicht einen einzigen Gehäuselüfter verbaut hatte. Was meinst wie da das Seasonic ins schwitzen gekommen wäre wenn er denn eins gehabt hätte: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-grafikkarten/153246-phantom-gtx-570-problem.html


----------



## thom_cat (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

habe einen schönen test zum netzteil gefunden wo man versuchsweise die gehäuselüfter abgeklemmt hat und das system ca. 6std mit fast 400 watt belastet hat.
fazit: das netzteil hatte damit keinerlei probleme.

PC-Experience Reviews : | Seasonic X-460 Fanless Netzteil



> Um *praxisnahe Temperaturwerte* zu ermitteln, haben wir den Test diesmal in drei Stufen unterteilt: Stufe 1 ->offener Aufbau auf dem Leistungsmesstand, Stufe 2 ->Einbau des Netzteils in unser Sockel 1366 System wobei die Sapphire HD5870 Vapor-X 2048MB zum Einsatz kam, Stufe 3 ->abschalten aller Gehäuselüfter im Sockel 1366 System. Wie ihr der Tabelle entnehmen könnt, hat diese Maßnahme dem Netzteil einiges abverlangt, allerdings ohne irgendwelche nenneswerte Auswirkungen. Wir haben das System in dieser Konfiguration 6 Stunden lang Super-PI berechnen lassen und das Seasonic X-460 hat zu keiner Zeit auch nur den Hauch einer Ausfallerscheinung signalisiert, obwohl fast durchweg bis zu 390 Watt abverlangt wurden. Da der CPU-Kühler mit seinem 120mm Lüfter sehr nah an der Gehäuserückseite sitzt, konnte er ohne die Unterstützung der Gehäusselüfter zumindest unseren Core i7-960 auf einem akzeptablen Temperaturniveau halten, was uns ehrlich gesagt auch mehr Kopfzerbrechen bereitete, als das Wohlergehen des Netzteils bei diesem Versuch.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ah HA, na gut dann ist es um so mehr ein Grund warum sich der Baron das kaufen sollte und kein anderes. Das Aurum ist zwar neuer aber die Technik vom Seasonic ist besser also warum sich mit dem schlechteren zu frieden geben? Nur weil es neuer ist? Wenn der Preis eine Rolle spielt dann verstehe ich allerdings den Griff zum Aurum!!!


----------



## Erzbaron (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der Preis spielt wie üblich keine Rolle 

Das Seasonic X steht trotzdem nicht zur Debatte ... wie schon geschrieben, im Zweifelsfalle könnte ich auch genauso gut das AX 850 wieder einbauen, das bleibt bis 20% Last auch passiv (also bis 170W sekundärseitig) und ist technisch bis auf einige dezente Unterschiede in der Dimensionierung der Bauteile baugleich (ok, das schwarze PCB ausgenommen ^^) ...

Ich tendiere stark zu Aurum, warum? Weils mich interessiert und es immernoch das einzige gruppenregulierte Goldnetzteil am Markt ist ... und KM brauch ich eigentlich nicht  mein Gehäuse bietet genug Platz zum verstauen von Kabeln ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dafür habt ihr mich mit dem Seasonic auf eine Idee gebracht. 
Muß mir das mit dem Lüftungskonzept noch mal anschauen, aber es könnte klappen. 
Mir wären zwar 550W lieber, aber was soll's.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich weiß jetzt nicht was es in dem Watt Bereich groß bringen soll wenn es gruppenreguliert ist aber Barons Wege waren schon immer unergründlich. Dann würd ich aber noch ein paar Tage warten bis die neuen Corsair CX V2 herauskommen. Aber ich persönlich glaub ja net das es ein Hit wird aber man weiß ja nie. Ich glaub in einer Woche sollen die ersten auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## Erzbaron (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der Gedankengang ist ganz einfach Hulky, die Gruppenregulierung bringt keine Vorteile ist aber kostengünstiger ... somit weis man wenigstens schonmal wo gespart wurde 

Nun schau dir mal alle anderen "Gold" Modelle an, alle samt partizipieren vom Effizienzvorteil der DC-to-DC Technik (dürfte ein gutes % bringen) ... und wenn ein gruppenreguliertes NT trotzdem Gold schafft ist das schon interessant

... aber in einem Punkt haste 100%ig recht, ich hatte schon immer meinen eignen Kopf


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hast die Eigenschaften deiner Katzen angenommen, gelle! Den der letzte Satz trifft auch zu 100% auf die Kuschelbiester zu!


----------



## Erzbaron (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wohl wahr ... aber im Gegensatz zu meinen Katzen haare ich nicht alles voll


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Fressen, schmusen, schlafen! So weit sind sie gar nicht mehr von uns Menschen entfernt? Oder aber wir haben uns den Katzen angepasst, ist wieder die all umfassende Frage was war zu erst das Ei oder das Huhn!!


----------



## Systemcrash (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mal im Ernst, ich wäre für den Exoten, dem Amacrox  , obwohls nur ein FSP ist. Andere wie das Cougar, Seasonic oder Enermax findet man reviewtechnisch überall, würde mich nicht besonders reizen. Oder sowas wie das Chouriki 2, auch eher ein Exot von Highpower, aber fängt erst bei 650W an. Dann wären da noch Lepa oder Seventeam 

Die Corsair CX V2 sind höchsten für Low Budget-Empfehlungen interessant, denn heutzutage noch was mit reiner 80+ Zertifizierung auf den Markt zu werfen zeugt nicht von technischem Fortschritt. CWT kanns bei höheren Preis bestimmt besser.


----------



## Philipus II (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wie schön das du meinen Post genau gelesen hast, da stand ja drin das, das Fiepen von den neuen Netzteilen von be quiet nicht bekannt ist aber von den älteren!


 Und ich wollte dich bestätigen/ergänzen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab halt auch vier Katzen zu hause und bin manchmal ein wenig kartzbürstig das darfst du mir nicht übel nehmen, hehehheh! Sag mal Philipus II könntest du dir nicht mal einen Avatar anschaffen?? Macht die ganze posterei einfacher und man findet gewisse Posts oder User schneller!


----------



## poiu (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> wohl wahr ... aber im Gegensatz zu meinen Katzen haare ich nicht alles voll



Pass auf vielleicht kommt mal die zeit da haarst du auch alles zu  


@Hulk
ja ich finde avatare auch sehr hilfreich  erleichtert die Übersicht


----------



## Erzbaron (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

sooo Freunde der Netzteile ... der Erzbaron hat sein neues Netzteil geordert ... 

Ich hab mich für die extrem konservative Variante <<< Enermax Pro87+ 500W >>> entschieden, das passt hervorragend zur Hardware, ist technisch sehr gut und mit knapp 103€ auch noch recht günstig


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Oh Gott, aus meinem Testsample vom PCGH Cougar NT ist mir gerade nen Stück Plastik entgegen gefallen!?


----------



## Erzbaron (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Foto machen


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hab ich, aber der PC an dem ich gerade bin hat kein SD Slot, also gibts das Foto erst im Test oder per PN


----------



## hendrosch (7. Mai 2011)

Könnt ihr mir villeicht ein netzteil mit so ~700W empfehlen mit abnehmbaren kabeln und ambesten schwarz oder halt einfach gehalten.


----------



## Frosdedje (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Für welche Hardware wird ein Netzteil mit 700W benötigt?


----------



## hendrosch (7. Mai 2011)

Ich habe ein sli aus 2 gtx 570 geplant und brauche sowieso ein neues nt weil ich mir ein obsidian 800d gekauft habe und das ohne kabelmanegment nichts aussieht und da dachte ich da ich auch oc betreibe lieber zu viel als zu wenig leistung. 
Tschuldigung für die rechtschreibung ich bin grad nur an meinem Handy.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kauf dir ein Corsair AX.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist halt ne Kostenfrage auch ein Cougar GX ist sehr zu empfehlen, genauso wie ein be quiet Dark Power P9!


----------



## hendrosch (7. Mai 2011)

Vom Preis sind die noch alle im Rahmen also so bis 170€ hatte ich eh als limit angedacht. Beim Cougar wären das ja auch 800w das sollte dann auch später reichen. Ich bin mir auch noch nicht sicher ob ich mir eine gtx580 kaufe oder gtx570 ich will mir halt die möglichkeit freihalten das ich später in paar jahren noch eine zweite gtx580/570 kaufe.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also das CougarGX ist super habe ich selber und war bei vielen Tests Testsieger auch bei PCGH! Aber das P9 hat ein besseres KM dafür gibts beim neuen CougarGX Flachbandkabel dazu was schon sehr geil ist.


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Seasonix X/Corsair AX, Cougar GX die üblichen verdächtigen halt.
BQ empfehl ich aus Prinzip nicht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja aber die neuen E8/P9 sind echt fast fehlerfrei also von daher würde ich gern deine Gründe wissen warum kein BQ?


----------



## hendrosch (7. Mai 2011)

Werde dann noch mal gugen für welches ich mich entscheide. Wie sieht es eigentlich mit sleeven aus hab ich dann eigentlich noch garantie oder gibt es eventuell ersatzkabel für die vollmudularen nts die man dann sleeven kann?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Erstens die CougarGX sind schon gesleevt auch die be quiet P9 und ja du verlierst die Garantie wenn du es selber machst.


----------



## hendrosch (7. Mai 2011)

Ich will es halt in passenden farben und ggf. Beim kabelstrang fürs mb jedes kabel einzeln sleeven.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hendrosch schrieb:


> Ich will es halt in passenden farben und ggf. Beim kabelstrang fürs mb jedes kabel einzeln sleeven.


 
Wenn du keine Garantie verlieren willst, dann kann man auch sich eine gesleevte VErlängerung holen und den Rest geschickt verstecken!


----------



## hendrosch (7. Mai 2011)

Gibt es keine sag ich mal ersatzkabel die ich dann sleeven kann also die dann ins netzteil passen weil beim obsidian 800d ist ja dierekt en riesiges sichtfenster beim netzteil.


----------



## thom_cat (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

für die seasonic x-serie gibt es wohl bald einen kabelsatz zu kaufen und da es voll modular ist, kannst du die dann eigentlich problemlos sleeven.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hendrosch schrieb:


> Gibt es keine sag ich mal ersatzkabel die ich dann sleeven kann also die dann ins netzteil passen weil beim obsidian 800d ist ja dierekt en riesiges sichtfenster beim netzteil.


 
Je nach Hersteller gibt es Ersatzkabel, aber ob man die Ohne Garantieverlust sleeven kann? 
Ich würde eher auf Nein tippen!
Bei manchen HErstellern muss man auch für Erstazkabel anfragen!


----------



## hendrosch (7. Mai 2011)

Wenn man ersatzkabel für ein vollmodulares nt hat hat der hersteller gar nich wissen das die nachgekauften kabel gesleevt sind. 
Ok dan erst mal danke an euch alle.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Weißt du wie oft beim sleeven was passiert, die Foren sind voll von Usern die einen Kurzer verursacht haben beim Kabel wieder zusammen bauen und das merken die Hersteller so fort. Aber hast natürlich recht bei einem zweiten Kabelsatz kann man es im Normalfall nicht nach weißen.


----------



## Systemcrash (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ich hab mich für die extrem konservative Variante <<< Enermax Pro87+ 500W >>> entschieden, das passt hervorragend zur Hardware, ist technisch sehr gut und mit knapp 103€ auch noch recht günstig


 
Das ist es konsi  

Nicht Lust auf was anderes gehabt?


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Hans Bei Seasonic kannste das NT ohne Kabel einschicken 
@Hulk Ich habe nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit BQ gemacht, und die neuen sind zwar vllt. nicht mehr schlecht aber die Konkurrenz ist ihnen weit vorraus
(Das geilste ist ja bei den Kühlern wo sie Platz 2. bei der Hersteller des Jahres Wertung waren, wobei ihre Kühler total bes*** sind )


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na die Dark Rock Pro/Advanced sind eigentlich recht gut und gehören zu den besten wenn auch nicht die besten!


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> ... aber die Konkurrenz ist ihnen weit vorraus



Nö, die Gold Netzteile der Hersteller liegen alle dicht beisammen und bei den Silber Netzteilen sind die Straights die besten.



Wa1lock schrieb:


> (Das geilste ist ja bei den Kühlern wo sie Platz 2. bei der Hersteller des Jahres Wertung waren, wobei ihre Kühler total bes*** sind )



Ich hab einen und der ist spitze, einen besseren Kühler hab ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> BQ empfehl ich aus Prinzip nicht


 Hallo Wa1lock

Was ist der Grund dafür?



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Hans Bei Seasonic kannste das NT ohne Kabel einschicken


Also manchmal wird bei uns darauf hingewiesen, dass wir für eine RMA Bearbeitung weder die OVP noch das Zubehör benötigen.
Meistens wird auch 'nur' gesagt, dass wir nur das Netzteil benötigen.



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Hulk Ich habe nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit BQ gemacht, und die neuen sind zwar vllt. nicht mehr schlecht aber die Konkurrenz ist ihnen weit vorraus


Um welche Geräte handelte es sich?
Und was meinst du mit deinem letzten Satz? *mitdemE8wink*


----------



## Erzbaron (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Das ist es konsi
> 
> Nicht Lust auf was anderes gehabt?


 
Da ich mir das NT selber kaufe und auch verwenden will wollte ich keine Experimente machen und beim Enermax Pro87+ weiss ich genau was ich bekomme 

BTW, seit gestern hab ich noch zwei Rasurbo Real&Power hier ... muss ich doch glatt mal ausprobieren


----------



## Frosdedje (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hier bei ComputerBase geht es wieder ganz schön heiß her :
LC-Power - der Test wie er hätte sein sollen! - ForumBase

Und da könnte ich Hilfe von Erzbaron, poiu und Co sehr gut gebrauchen.


----------



## Erzbaron (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Poiu sitzt noch im Zug und ich bin noch nicht wieder nüchtern   aber ich schau mal rein ...

edit: Das ist doch nur das übliche CB blabla ... ich mag das Forum nicht ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, liest sich wie das übliche Geschwafel von einigen Liebhabern und anderen, die anderer Meinung sind, gibts hier auch.


----------



## thom_cat (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

mensch, das war doch mal richtig unterhaltend zu lesen.
ein netzteil was mit 550 watt im namen wirbt, kann also gut mit nem markennetzteil mithalten was 300-400 watt liefert.
das ist echt mal ein zeichen für qualität


----------



## ph1driver (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und schon wieder zu. Wie schnell das doch bei CB geht.


----------



## poiu (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

finde es eher nicht gut das Tomsharware auf CB Rumhackt, der test war nicht gut bei CB keine Frage, aber Toms sollte da ganz ganz leise sein 

so erst jetzt gzeit gehabt hier reinzuschauen, musste noch was Essen


----------



## Erzbaron (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

und ausnüchtern?


----------



## poiu (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

öhm nee ich war 100% Fit 

ich musste mir aber noch bei Steam Dead Sace schießen das hatte aktuell vor rang


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Oh ja Dead Space 1 oder 2 sind aber beides gute Games. Wobei der erste ein richtiger Shocker ist der zweite ist da harmloser aber nicht unbedingt schlechter.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo Wa1lock
> 
> Was ist der Grund dafür?
> 
> ...


 Hey Stefan, der Grund für 1. ist das mir vor ca. 3 Jahren nachdem ich meinen damaligen PC verschrottet habe weil das ASRock Mainboard abgeraucht ist, mir einen neuen
ziemlich teuren für die Eltern gebaut habe - rate mal was als Netzteil zum Einsatz kam und was mit der 2K € Kiste passiert ist -.-

Zu 2. Das war nicht auf euch bezogen, ich wollte nur sagen dass ich sicher weiß dass man bei Seasonic keine Kabel einschicken muss

Zu 3. siehe 1.


----------



## poiu (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Hulk teil 1 gibt es bei Steam bis 19Uhr für 3,75€, bin grade am ziehen


----------



## Frosdedje (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ph1driver:
Der geschlossene Thread wurde wieder von den Moderation eröffnet und
das heißt, dass dort wieder Thread-Westling stattfinden wird. 
(Und ich bin wieder mitten drin. )


----------



## Systemcrash (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich weiß nicht, der THG-Test liest sich wie ein Lobgesang auf eine Marke, die man jahrelang und zu Recht runtergemacht hat. Für um die 30€ bekomme ich NTs, die keine große Wattzahl offerieren, aber wenigstens das schaffen was draufsteht. Auch wenn es im Text öfters erwähnt wird, mir fehlt sowas in der Überschrift. Sonst liest jemand nur das man für 30€ ein brauchbares 550W bekommt, was sichtlich falsch ist.

Und formatc, naja, so ganz mag ich den Typ nicht, ein Großmaul der keine andere Erfahrung akzeptiert die nicht seiner entspricht. Genauso wenig halte ich von THG, die sehr sponsorenfreundlich sind, besonders wenn man an die blaue Marke denkt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Meinst du den Rechner in der Signatur oder einen Offic/Internet Rechner? Weil Sonst finde ich halt das Seasonic extrem interessant. Seasonic X-Series Fanless X-460FL 460W ATX 2.3 (SS-460FL) (passiv) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


Würde das NT eine Zotac GTX460AMP und einen Q9550 mit etwas OC packen?


----------



## Aufpassen (8. Mai 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Würde das NT eine Zotac GTX460AMP und einen Q9550 mit etwas OC packen?



Langt.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es gibt auch nen passives X-560


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hätte schon gerne die Meinung von poiu, oder so.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ach komm verzieh dich doch Fadi  *traurig sei*


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nichts für ungut, aber du empfiehlst Super Flower und die mag ich nicht.


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo,

welches Netzteil würdet ihr mir für:
AMD 4870 1GB 157W 
amd athlon 64 x2 6000+ 125 Watt
Asrock Mainboard
4GB Ram
DVD Laufwerk
Festplatte
empfehlen? Sollte nicht teurer als 70€ sein.
Ist das Be quiet! Straight Power E8 450W gut?


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Seit wann empfehl ich Super Flower!?
Ich hab bis jetzt immer von denen abgeraten ;D
@Dark Ich empfehle Nie BQ also sag ich einfach mal nein  (Die anderen werden Ja sagen)
Da würde ich ein Cougar/Corsair nehmen


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Es gibt auch nen passives X-560


 
Ich warte auf das passive X-860 und zwei passive GTX 580.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wird es soweit ich weiß nicht geben, aber ich kann gerne mal Seasonic fragen 
Zu deinen passiven GTX 580 kann ich dir versprechen dass es die nicht geben wird


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kann man aber auch passiv kühlen, wenn man will.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Zu deinen passiven GTX 580 kann ich dir versprechen dass es die nicht geben wird


 
Wird nicht lange dauern und die Leistung von zwei GTX 580 hast du im Grafikchip einer CPU.


----------



## Re4dt (8. Mai 2011)

Erlischt eigentlich die Garantie bei Cougar wenn ich denn Sleeve entferne und MDPC verwende ? Beim Öffnen des NT's erlischt doch die Garantie oder ? 
MfG


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nicht lange?
Etwa solange wie alt Albus Dumbledore ist  
@Re4dt Vllt. Ist es vollmodular? Wenn nicht, dann ist se weg


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Seit wann empfehl ich Super Flower!?
> Ich hab bis jetzt immer von denen abgeraten ;D
> @Dark Ich empfehle Nie BQ also sag ich einfach mal nein  (Die anderen werden Ja sagen)
> Da würde ich ein Cougar/Corsair nehmen


 

Welches Cougar/Corsair ist unter 70€ gut? Wiso nicht BeQuiet?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wird nicht lange dauern und die Leistung von zwei GTX 580 hast du im Grafikchip einer CPU.


 
Was verstehst du unter nicht lange?
Ich würde segen, dass es noch 10 Jahre dauern wird!


----------



## Re4dt (8. Mai 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> @Re4dt Vllt. Ist es vollmodular? Wenn nicht, dann ist se weg


Ka xD aufjedenfall ist es das Cougar CMX 550 also Teilmodular.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Cougar CMX 550 wäre ne Idee und Corsair HX 650


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Cougar CMX 550 wäre ne Idee und Corsair HX 650


 
Die sind mir etwas zu teuer.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ansonsten das Antec HCG 520


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Dark Iron Guard schrieb:


> Die sind mir etwas zu teuer.


 
Ein Cougar SE 400 oder ein Cougar A 450 oder ein FSP Aurum 400 oder 500W?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hier das Sharkoon ist super hat KM und kostet unter 70€ und beherbergt gute Enhance Technik: Sharkoon Rush Power M SHA-R600M 600W ATX 2.3 (8728) ab 67.93 € | heise online-Preisvergleich


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie stehts mit Rasurbo RAPM 550?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter nicht lange?
> Ich würde segen, dass es noch 10 Jahre dauern wird!


 
Zeit ist doch nicht absolut, weiß du doch, seit Einstein. 



Dark Iron Guard schrieb:


> Die sind mir etwas zu teuer.


 
FSP Aurum.
FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 500W, ATX 2.3 (AU-500) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Wie stehts mit Rasurbo RAPM 550?



Weil es um Netzteile geht und nicht um Brandauslöser.


----------



## poiu (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



			
				Nailgum schrieb:
			
		

> Würde das NT eine Zotac GTX460AMP und einen Q9550 mit etwas OC packen?



theoretisch reicht das X400 für die Config, aber das X400 hat nur ein PCIe 6+2 Pin stecker 

Welcome to Seasonic USA

somit würde ich auch zum X560 raten, ist außerdem günstiger als das X400


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Quanti Nen Freund von mir hat eins zum Review bekommen, scheint nicht schlecht zu sein, basiert ja auf der Cougar A


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist BeQuiet schlecht?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Zeit ist doch nicht absolut, weiß du doch, seit Einstein.


 
Wie schnell bist du denn unterwegs?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Dark Iron Guard schrieb:


> Ist BeQuiet schlecht?


 
 Solang du ein E8 oder P9 nimmst auf keinen Fall, die Vorgänger haben so ihre Macken und es gibt momentan besseres fürs Geld.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Dark Iron Guard schrieb:


> Ist BeQuiet schlecht?


 
Nö, wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@poiu
Danke, darauf hätte ich jetzt gar nicht geachtet. 

Dann wird's ziemlich sicher das X560, da es vollmodular ist.


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ok jetzt habe ich ne fetzen Auswahl von euch
Straight Power E8 450W
Sharkoon Rush Power
Cougar A 450
Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520
Cougar SE 400 

FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 400W- gibts bei den Laden, bei den ich bestellen möchte nicht.

Kann ich mir da einfach eins raussuchen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da würde ich entweder das Straight oder das Antec nehmen.


----------



## Erzbaron (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Wie stehts mit Rasurbo RAPM 550?


 
Ganz interessantes NT, habs auch grad hier und es ist garnicht übel  ist halt die Cougar A Plattform statt mit Nippon Chemicon Kondis mit CapXon ... 

@ Hulkhardy

BQ! liefert mit den E8 und P9 verdammt gute NTs zu sogar noch recht humanen Preisen ...

edit:

@ Dark

Aus deiner Auswahl würde ich das BQ! oder das Cougar A 450W nehmen ... Alternativ wäre das Rasurbo Real&Power 450W noch ne Option


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Dark Iron Guard schrieb:


> Ok jetzt habe ich ne fetzen Auswahl von euch
> Straight Power E8 450W
> Sharkoon Rush Power
> Cougar A 450
> ...


JA
Ich würde noch das FSP aurum in betracht ziehen!


----------



## hirschi-94 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Rasurbo RAPM 550 ist wirklich zu gebrauchen, ein CF System mit 2 4870ern kann man damit problemlos betreiben - auch die Spannungen waren bei voller Auslastung noch innerhalb der Toleranzen. 
Gut bei P95 + Furmark macht es sich schon bemerkbar, von der Lautstärke her. (Kann euch gerne ein Messprotokoll per PN schicken, wenn es euch interessiert)


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Hirschi hatte es selber schon getestet (Also mit meinem Kumpel)
Aber sein Sys konnte keine 100% Auslastung erzielen


----------



## hirschi-94 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich kann dir Daten bis zu einer Auslastung von 110% senden, wenn du willst


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann werde ich wohl das Cougar A 450 nehmen, da es günstiger als das Straight Power E8 450W und das Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520 ist, ok?


----------



## Re4dt (8. Mai 2011)

Mit Cougar machst du bestimmt nicht falsch hab selber eins und es ist wirklich kaum hörbar.
Hat den keiner ne Antwort auf meine Frage


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Welche Frage?


----------



## Re4dt (8. Mai 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:
			
		

> Erlischt eigentlich die Garantie bei Cougar wenn ich denn Sleeve entferne und MDPC verwende ? Beim Öffnen des NT's erlischt doch die Garantie oder ?
> MfG



Diese  
Ich will es lediglich Sleeven sonst nichts.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist das Cougar denn vollmodular?


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja Garantie ist weg, hab ich schonmal gesagt


----------



## Re4dt (8. Mai 2011)

Es ist Teilmodular 
Edit: ich hab mal gelesen das man nachdem man es gesleevt hat an Cougar schicken kann und  die es kontrollieren gibt es wieder Garantie stimmt dies ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das hast du so oder so verloren, du musst die Kabel ja aus dem NT ausbauen um sie komplett neu zu machen und dann erlischt auf jeden Fall die Garantie.
Bei vollmodular hättest du die Möglichkeit, dir einfach neue Kabel zu kaufen, wenns daneben geht, unabhängig vom Netzteil.


----------



## hirschi-94 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Frag doch einfach mal Compucase


----------



## Re4dt (8. Mai 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:
			
		

> Frag doch einfach mal Compucase



Danke für die Idee  werde ich gleich tun


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hmm ich sollte mal meine Kommis bearbeiten


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also ich schwanke jetzt zwischen Cougar A 450, Sharkoon RushPower M 500W und Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520. Sind alle vom Preis her Top. 
Welches wäre da das Beste?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich persönlich würde zum Cougar A450 Watt tendieren aber im Prinzip sind die alle annehmbar.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich würde auch zum Cougar tendieren, ist aber deine Entscheidung


----------



## Erzbaron (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn du das "beste" willst fällt das Rush Power weg  ...

Bei der Wahl zwischen dem HCG 520 und dem Cougar A 450W ... ich würde wohl das Cougar A nehmen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was hast du den schon wieder gegen das Sharkoon? Ist doch gute Enhance Technik und ist auch nicht schlechter als die Seasonic vom Antc High Current Gamer!


----------



## Erzbaron (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab nix gegen die Rush Power ... aber ich persönlich finde die mitlerweile doch arg überholt ... und zwischen den S12 II von Seasonic und dem Rush Power liegt schon noch einiges


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du bist echt ein schwieriger Zeitgenosse, wüsste jetzt zwar auf Anhieb nicht was so der große Unterschied zwischen den HCG und dem Sharkoon ist aber was solls.


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie schauts mit der Lautstärke des Cougar 450 und des HCG 520 aus? Sind da BeQuiet Straight Power E8 450W, Corsair oder andere besser?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das E8 ist etwas leiser als die anderen, wenn das wissen wolltest!


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wel in Test wird das Cougar als recht laut hingestellt, ist halt immer blöd weil man sich da nicht viel darunter vorstellen kann wie laut das letztendlich ist.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Dark Iron Guard schrieb:


> Wel in Test wird das Cougar als recht laut hingestellt, ist halt immer blöd weil man sich da nicht viel darunter vorstellen kann wie laut das letztendlich ist.


 
Also ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass ein Cougar A  (allerdings hatte ich nur ein 350) leise ist!
Eine Grafikkarte sollte das übertönen!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Dark Iron Guard schrieb:


> Wel in Test wird das Cougar als recht laut hingestellt, ist halt immer blöd weil man sich da nicht viel darunter vorstellen kann wie laut das letztendlich ist.


 
 Also laut ist jetzt natürlich relative. Also ist jetzt nicht so das so laut ist wie ein billig Netzteil aber halt auch nicht so leise das es unhörbar wäre. Solang du keine PC mit Wasserkühlung hast würd ich mir da jetzt keine großen Sorgen machen, das es so laut wäre das es dich stört.


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

OK. Denke mal das es sich da nicht unbedingt lohnt 12€ mehr für das BeQuiet auszugeben wegen der geringeren Lautstärke.


----------



## Systemcrash (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich würde zum Antec HCG 520 tendieren. Solide Seasonic-Technik, Eff auf 230V fast silber. Nix gegen das Rush, hab selbst ein Scythe mit dieser Technik, aber ist nicht gerade aktuell mit 80plus.

Mit 480W auf 12V ist das Antec schon ne Ecke leistungsfähiger als das A450. Frage ist natürlich, ob du das brauchst.


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

PC ist:

AMD 4870 1GB 157W 
amd athlon 64 x2 6000+ 125 Watt
Asrock Mainboard
4GB Ram
DVD Laufwerk
Festplatte


----------



## Philipus II (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das E8 ist definitiv deutlich leiser als ein A450 oder Antec HCG.
Das problem ist, dass es in vielen Rechnern aber egal ist, da das Netzteil eh übertönt wird. Die Beratung ist daher relativ schwierig.
Wenn deine HD 4870 Referenzdesign ist, übertönt die alle 3 Netzteile gleichzeitig^^


----------



## Systemcrash (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da würde es auch ein 400W tun; es sei denn, du willst grafiktechnisch stark aufrüsten.

In diesem Fall wär das Cougar ok, denn das HCG 400W hat leider nur 1x 6pin PCIe


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die 4870 ist kein Referenzdesign und auch ziemlich leise. Das Cougar wird gut genug sein, denke ich mal.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo Dark Iron Guard

Das Straight Power E8 bietet, neben der sehr geringen Lautstärke, auch noch ein VRM Modul für die kleineren Spannungen.
Das bedeutet, dass die +3,3V und +5V Spannungen aus der +12V Spannung erzeugt werden, von dem Transformator wird daher nur die +12V Spannung erzeugt.

Diese DC-DC genannte Technologie findest du sonst nur in wesentlich stärkeren Geräten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nu sollte man auch dazu sagen das die DC-DC Technik in einem so niedrigen Watt Bereich absolut keinen Sinn macht!


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Nu sollte man auch dazu sagen das die DC-DC Technik in einem so niedrigen Watt Bereich absolut keinen Sinn macht!


Hallo hulkhardy1

Warum denkst du, dass es keinen Sinn macht?


----------



## Erzbaron (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Nu sollte man auch dazu sagen das die DC-DC Technik in einem so niedrigen Watt Bereich absolut keinen Sinn macht!



Warum das? Die DC-to-DC Technik macht eigentlich in jedem Wattsegment sinn ... es sei denn das Netzteil wird auf einen günstigen Preis gedrillt


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Proble ist das der PC immer noch einen kleinen Watt Teil auf der 3.3/5V Leitung brauch, Ram Bänke, PCIe Bus und manche Chipsätze. Da macht es dann keinen Sinn die gesammten Ampere auf der 12V Schiene zu Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das Proble ist das der PC immer noch einen kleinen Watt Teil auf der 3.3/5V Leitung brauch, Ram Bänke, PCIe Bus und manche Chipsätze. Da macht es dann keinen Sinn die gesammten Ampere auf der 12V Schiene zu Verfügung zu stellen.


Hallo hulkhardy1

Auch Netzteile mit DC-DC Technologie können auf der +3,3V und +5V Leitung belastet werden. Man kann Geräte mit der DC-DC Technologie sogar ausschließlich auf diesen Leitungen belasten, da jegliche Last auf den kleineren Leitungen gleichbedeutend mit einer höheren Last auf der +12V Leitung ist, die ja von dem Transformator erzeugt wird. Dementsprechend gibt es auch keine Querbelastung bei diesen Geräten.

Der Nachteil ist natürlich der etwas höhere Preis der DC-DC Technologie gegenüber Konventionellen Geräten.

Aber das hab ich auch hier schon einmal geschrieben


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Stefan was macht es einen SINN bei Netzteilen mit 400-450 WATT, das ist mein Problem!


----------



## Erzbaron (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich stell dir mal die Gegenfrage, warum macht es KEINEN Sinn DC-to-DC Technik auch bei einem 400W NT anzubieten?

Es steigert/verbessert die Effizienz, typische "Probleme" gruppenregulierter Netzteile bei zu starker einseitiger Belastung werden quasi ausgeschlossen und jo, jeder Rechner brauch noch ein paar W ... die gibts doch auch 

Wo ist dein Problem Hulky??


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Stefan was macht es einen SINN bei Netzteilen mit 400-450 WATT, das ist mein Problem!


Nun, es erhöht die Effizienz und ermöglicht so auch leisere Netzteile. Auch hat es eigentlich keine größeren Nachteile, die gegen den generellen Einsatz dieser Technologie sprechen.
Einzig der Aufpreis gegenüber einem gewöhnlichen Gerät steht dem generellen Einsatz in allen Preis- und Wattbereichen im Wege.

Was stört dich denn so sehr an der DC-DC Technologie in einem Netzteil der 400W Klasse?
Welche Nachteile hast du durch den Einsatz dieser Technologie?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Och stören tut mich die DC-to-DC Technik absolut nicht und hat auf jedenfalls seine darseinsberechtigung. Nur bei Netzteilen im unterem Watt Bereich ist der Effizienz Gewinn so minimal das es nicht im Verhältnis zu den mehr Kosten steht. Nach meiner Meinung nur aus Marketinggründen eingebaut wird.


----------



## Erzbaron (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es ist ja nicht nur der Effizienzgewinn ... 

Aber mal ein Beispiel, das E8 450W kostet knappe 8€ mehr wie ein Cougar A 450W, wobei letzteres schon länger am Markt ist und der direkte Mitbewerber die L7 sind ... 

Also so dramatisch ist der Preisunterschied nicht


----------



## Philipus II (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das mit der Effizienz ist ein klarer Kundenwunsch: Die Mehrheit der Kunden achtet inzwischen deutlich auf die Effizienz. 80plus Silber und Gold sind selbst in der Leistungsklasse 400-500W ziemlich gefragt.
Mit steigenden Strompreisen und allgemeiner Ökowelle wird das wohl auch nicht kippen.

Natürlich können die Vorteile von DC-DC auch durch andere Lösungen auf einem ähnlichen niveau zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Manche gruppenregulierte NTs (z.B. die S12II bronze) stellen auch bei extremen Crossloads einwandfreie Spannungen zur Verfügung. Das FSP Aurum erreicht auch ohne DC-DC 80plus gold Niveau.
Allerdings:
DC-DC Technik hat für die Kunden keine Nachteile. Wenn es zum geplanten Produkt passt, wird in Zukunft wohl immer öfter DC-DC Technik verbaut werden.

@all:
Um einen Avatar werde ich mich mal kümmern. So leicht ist das aber net.
Ich brauch was passendes und ich will nicht gegen das Urheberrecht verstossen, da der Account mir zuzuordnen ist.
it's done when it's done.


----------



## thom_cat (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich finde es grundsätzlich sehr gut, dass neue technik nicht nur den hohen leistungsklassen vorbehalten ist.
solche dinge fördern ja auch die akzeptanz auf dem markt und sorgen für eine verbreitung neuer techniken in der breiten masse.
nicht jeder benötigt leistungsstarke netzteile, aber möchte trotzdem von den neuen möglichkeiten profitieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab auch keine Probleme mit DC-DC Technik. Wenn das bezahlbar ist, ist es OK.
Aber letztendlich ist es dem Kunden doch auch egal, mit welcher Technik die Effizienz, die er haben will, erreicht wird.


----------



## poiu (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

joop DCtoDC ist ganz praktisch, aber unbedingt notwendig (also must have) ist es nicht^^

bei günstigen modellen ist es wayne, bei der Preisspanne  75-100€ sollte es definitiv drin sein!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Weiß zufällig jemand schon was genaueres über die neuen Platin Netzteile von be quiet? (Dark Power P10)


----------



## Erzbaron (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

jo, sie werden 80plus Platinum zertifiziert sein


----------



## poiu (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

und die Netzteile sind definitiv Schwarz lackiert


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Oh danke so weit war ich aber auch schon, hehehheh! Weißt du mehr also wie viel Watt, Größe und ähnliches!!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Angeblich werden es Modelle mit Kabelmanagment sein.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ach Jungs, ich mein ich hab Leuten gehört das sie bis 1500 Watt gehen aber noch keine Bestätigung dafür.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

1500 Watt wären jetzt aber wirklich viel, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Am Besten noch Single Rail, was?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja aber die Platin Reihe soll was besonderes werden und nicht alle P10 werden Platin sein, das sind zur Zeit meine Infos!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 1500 Watt wären jetzt aber wirklich viel, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
> Am Besten noch Single Rail, was?


 
Die Frage ist, was man damit betreiben will!
3x HD 6990?
Aber es gibt auch ein paar Leute, die mich schief ansehen, wenn sie erfahern, dass mein Netzteil mit "nur" 400W meinen PC stemmt!


----------



## Erzbaron (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

am besten die Computex abwarten ... 

Viel spannender ist doch aber die Frage, wer stellt die Dinger her


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Viel spannender ist doch aber die Frage, wer stellt die Dinger her



Super Flower


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Seasonic wenn mich mein Informant nicht angelogen hat!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

BeQuiet und FSP trennen sich?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nö nur die Platin NT's sollen von denen kommen aber wie gesagt ich hab noch keine Bestätigung für meine Infos!


----------



## Erzbaron (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es gibt ne Zusammenarbeit zwischen BQ! und Seasonic ... aber ob die P10 Platinum wirklich von Seasonic kommen ist für mich noch nicht sooo klar da auch FSP bei 80plus.org ein Platinum drin hat ... wenn auch nur ein 450W Modell ...

Mal schauen was kommt


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und Hannes lust auf ne kleine Wette???


----------



## Erzbaron (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich würds lassen Hartmut  ... gehe keine Wetten ein die du nicht gewinnen kannst ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Oo soll das heißen du weißt 100%'tig das sie von FSP kommen? Dann weißt du aber auch noch mehr, gelle!


----------



## Erzbaron (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

nope, ich kann nicht 100%ig sagen ob die von FSP oder Seasonic kommen denn beide Hersteller sind ohne weiteres in der Lage ein Platinum Netzteil zu bauen und auch in der Massenproduktion zu vertreiben ... für Seasonic spricht das ich ein 1000W Platinum schon in der Hand hatte ... nach Aussage der Mitarbeiter auch schon funktionsfähig ... für FSP spricht die langjährige Partnerschaft

Ich würde keine Wette drauf eingehen ... aber zur Not stimme ich für Greatwall


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann würde aber meine Info passen, sonst würde die Zusammenarbeit mit Seasonic aber keinen Sinn machen wenn es nur um eine Baureihe für ein 08/15 Netzteil ginge!


----------



## Erzbaron (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, die Zusammenarbeit mit Seasonic kann auch die L8 betreffen ... da hat FSP gegenwärtig nix super tolles im Sortiment und ne Eigenentwicklung lohnt sich in der Preisklasse nicht ... und die S12 II in "billig" gibts ja schon durchaus  nur eben noch nicht in "leise und billig" ^^

Ich würde wie gesagt einfach abwarten ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kann schon sein aber laut meiner Info sollen nicht alle P10 Platin Status haben. In betracht was ein 1000 Watt Platin Netzteil kosten würde ist es eher ne kleine Serie. Da würde Outsourcing absolut Sinn machen.


----------



## poiu (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Erzbaron ein S12II mit BQ! Lüfter(Steuerung) wäre echt was feines  

PS. muss ja kein Silent Wings sein

PPS. würde auch eher auf L8 als auf P10 tippen, aber einfach mal abwarten


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Stephan @be quiet ist ja verdächtig still????


----------



## poiu (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

der hat ja auch Feierabend


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie, Was ??? Nach Feierabend einfach so nach hause gehen? Was ist das denn für ne Arbeitsauffassung?


----------



## Erzbaron (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

zumal er garantiert keine Vorabinformationen geben wird


----------



## Systemcrash (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hat er nicht eine Zusammenarbeit mit Seasonic abgestritten  ?

Und was habt ihr gegen Great Wall?


----------



## Erzbaron (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

absolut nada ... ich muss mal zusehen nen Kontakt zu Thortech zu bekommen ... ich finde die Dinger echt gut


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Machen die nicht vorwiegend Server Netzteile?


----------



## Erzbaron (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

nicht unbedingt, die bauen eigentlich fast alles an Netzteilen ... nur eben weniger für den deutschen bzw. europäischen Markt ... erst durch Thortech (Geil) wurden die in unseren Breiten wirklich bekannt ... allerdings haben die Jungs einiges drauf, 4 Platinum Netzteile bei 80 plus sprechen für sich ... 

Ich muss allerdings sagen, ich hab noch keines offen vor mir gehabt ... aber das muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal ändern


----------



## Erzbaron (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

sorry doppelpost ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Oo doppelt Post aber das Forum spinnt momentan hab auch voll die Probleme!


----------



## poiu (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Hat er nicht eine Zusammenarbeit mit Seasonic abgestritten  ?
> 
> Und was habt ihr gegen Great Wall?



nee er schreibt doch immer 



> Ich hoffe du hast Verständnis dafür, dass ich weder bestätigen noch verneinen kann, ob wir xyxyxyx einführen oder nicht einführen wolle




gibt einen Test der neuen ADATA NTs

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/ADATA-BN-550-Power-Supply-Review/1268

Hersteller ist HEC alte COUGAR Power Basis


----------



## Systemcrash (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Thortech hat weder was in meiner Leistungsklasse noch Preisbereich.

Sind das nicht Solytech mit anderen Design?

Kann mir kaum vorstellen das die mit ihren aktuellen Programm punkten können. Ich verbinde mit diesen Namen einen eher mittelmäßigen (eher noch darunter) Speicherhersteller.

Um hier was zu erreichen, sollte man nicht versuchen, sofort in solchen Preisklassen mit wohlbekannten NT-Herstellern zu konkurrieren


----------



## Gast1111 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich bekomm wohl bald das LEPA G700 für einen Test freut euch also


----------



## Erzbaron (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

super 

die "G" Serie basiert doch auf den 87ern wenn ich mich recht entsinne, oder?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Über was ihr euch so freud hab vorhin ein hübsches nacktes Mädel gesehen, das war vielleicht toll kann ich euch sagen, hehehheheh! Wenn ihr einen Erfahrungsbericht wollt, wäre kein Problem, hahahhahhahahhaah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erzbaron (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Fotos bitte 

Ich war grad bei der Blutplasmaspende ... jede Menge hübscher Mädels und eine glückliche darf jedes mal ihren Busen auf meinen Arm legen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich kannte ne Zahnarzthelferin die hat das auch immer gemacht, man o man da war ich 16 und hatte immer tolle Zähne weil ich mehr als regelmäßig zum Zahnarzt ging, hehehhehheh! ps. wer baut die LEPA?


----------



## Erzbaron (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich bin dadurch regelmäßiger Plasmaspender geworden  

normalerweise kostet ne show mit sovielen Mädels richtig Kohle 

edit:

Lepa gehört zu Coolergiant, genau wie Enermax


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ok dann könnte das NT echt interessant werden! Obs jetzt gleich zu setzen ist mit nem tollen Mädel möchte ich zwar bezweifeln, lass mich aber gern überraschen, heheheheh!


----------



## Systemcrash (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich bekomm wohl bald das LEPA G700 für einen Test freut euch also



Gut 

Aber eine Spur kleiner wär noch besser gewesen


----------



## Gast1111 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Erzbaron Ja ich denk auch das das Teil was taugen wird, schließlich ist es ja sozusagen nen Modu87+
@Systemcrash Wegen der Vergleichbarkeit habe ich das 700er angefordert


----------



## Systemcrash (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Weiß ja nich mit was du es vergleiche willst


----------



## Gast1111 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

OCZ Stealth Stream (80 Plus Bronze?), Seasonic X-760 (80 Plus Gold), PCGH NT (80 PLUS Silber) und natürlich dann das LEPA


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Über was ihr euch so freud hab vorhin ein hübsches nacktes Mädel gesehen


 
Ich hab vorhin gebürstet, das hat mich erfreut. 
Da kann kein Netzteil mithalten.


----------



## Shi (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab vorhin gebürstet, das hat mich erfreut.
> Da kann kein Netzteil mithalten.


 
Das gehört aber in den [Koitusdiskussionsthread]


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mag sein, aber meine Leistungsaufnahme war dementsprechend. 
Aber ein Netzteil ist leiser.


----------



## Gast1111 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Shi Zuviel TBBT geguckt? 
@Quanti Es reicht wenn ichs dauernd an meiner Pnnwand lesen muss ;D


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja ich hoffe quanti du bist nicht überhitzt bei der Leistungsaufnahme wobei ich jetzt nicht deine Effizienz kenne. Aber da du ja leichtes Übergewicht hast würd ich mal sagen 80+ Zertifiziert, bekommst den Aufkleber auf die rechte Arschbacke für mehr reichts net, hehehehhehe!


----------



## Shi (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

TBBT hab ich noch nie gesehen.

Hab jetzt zwei GTX 465, die sollte mein NT auch mit zünftigem OC doch locker stemmen oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab kein Übergewicht, ich hab um 80kg drauf und bin 1,8m groß. 

Über meine Effizienz weiß ich nichts. Platin aber mindestens.
Außerdem hab ich einen langen Balken. 

Aber jetzt erzählt mal, wieso kein Super Flower mehr?


----------



## Shi (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Meinst du mich mit SF? quanti


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nein, ich meine das grüne Monster. 
Was schiebst du dich auch dazwischen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Klar meint er mich! Ich hab mit bekommen das Frauen eher auf groß und schwarz stehen also auf Super tolle Blumen, heheheh! Jetzt weiß ich auch warum du dir das Dark Power P9 gekauft hast!


----------



## poiu (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hmm die Dark Power als Längenersatz, interessante Theorie


----------



## Shi (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*


----------



## Erzbaron (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

bei 18cm länge ... da freut sich so manche Frau  zumindest die die auf kurze ... Stücke stehen


----------



## b0s (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Och, die 2 cm mehr vom Dark Power P7 tausch ich gern gegen die bessere Technik meines X-660 bei nur 16cm ein 

Aber sach mal, wann veröffentlicht ihr (du und Poius) endlich eure Netzteil-Orgie?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



b0s schrieb:


> Aber sach mal, wann veröffentlicht ihr (du und Poius) endlich eure Netzteil-Orgie?


 
It's done, when it's done.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jeder weiß wie das mit Duke Nukem war oder ist, ich denke das wird ne ähnliche Geschichte, hehehheh!


----------



## Erzbaron (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Quanti hats voll erfasst  es gibt leider eine äußerst nervige Verzögerung die wir nicht zu verantworten haben 

edit:

Der Duke ist aber längst vorbestellt  wat freu ich mich da drauf ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ihr wartet noch auf die Daten von Listan oder? Ja der Duke wird hoffentlich genauso Sexistisch wie der Vorgänger, jaaaaaa!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Doppel post, sorry


----------



## poiu (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja der Duke wird hoffentlich genauso Sexistisch wie der Vorgänger, jaaaaaa!



da sage ich aber so was von DITO  


PS zu dem ganzen offtopic "vergleich" ihr wisst schon aber das hier auch Frauen mitlesen


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> PS zu dem ganzen offtopic "vergleich" ihr wisst schon aber das hier auch Frauen mitlesen



Die lesen aber nur mit, sagen jedoch nichts und wenn doch, hätte ich gute Chancen, denn die Dark Power überbiete ich locker.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die lesen aber nur mit, sagen jedoch nichts und wenn doch, hätte ich gute Chancen, denn die Dark Power überbiete ich locker.


 
 Du kennst ja den Witz wenn man einen Angler fragt wie groß den sein größter Fisch war den er je gefangen hat, gelle, hehehehehhe!


----------



## Systemcrash (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> da sage ich aber so was von DITO


 
Die BoS-Edition ist vorbestellt, is ja wohl logisch 

Weiß aber noch nicht, was ich mit dem First-Access-Code anstellen soll.

Ein Kollege hat einen i3-530 mit 4GB RAM, aber dem fehlt noch ne Grafikkarte dafür, wahrscheinlich gibts ne 460 GTX, evtl. auch ne Radeon 5850. Hat außerdem eine Menge HDDs im PC, aber sein Cougar 400 SE sollte das wohl schaffen


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jo, 400-450 Watt sollte reichen.


----------



## Systemcrash (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann wird das Ding auch endlich mal belastet, bisher haben wir es auf nicht mal 160W max. bekommen 

Schon krass, 400W mit 32A auf 12V, mein Corsair 450W schafft 33A, mein 500W Scythe Stronger grad mal 30A


----------



## Strahleman (11. Mai 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kennst ja den Witz wenn man einen Angler fragt wie groß den sein größter Fisch war den er je gefangen hat, gelle, hehehehehhe!



96cm  War nen Hecht in Schweden  Aber nach dem ganzen Geblödel über Blind- und Scheinleistung mal zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.
Auf den Vergleich des LEPAs bin ich gespannt. Ich hab zwei kleinere Modelle hier aber leider muss ich die Tests verschieben. Die Chroma bekommt bald ein neues Arbeitszimmer und der Umzug dauert noch ein paar Tage :/


----------



## Erzbaron (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Du kennst ja den Witz wenn man einen Angler fragt wie groß den sein größter Fisch war den er je gefangen hat, gelle, hehehehehhe!


 
hmm war knapp 1,89m groß, schlank, lange straßenköterblonde Haare, hieß Irene und kam aus dem ehm. Ostblock ...   

BTT, was sacht ihr eigentlich zu den Rasurbo Real&Power? Ich hab mir jetzt grad mal das 450W und das 550W Modell angeschaut und bin positiv angetan ... ist halt die Cougar A Plattform statt mit Nippon Chemicon Kondis mit CapXon Bestückung ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> BTT, was sacht ihr eigentlich zu den Rasurbo Real&Power? Ich hab mir jetzt grad mal das 450W und das 550W Modell angeschaut und bin positiv angetan ... ist halt die Cougar A Plattform statt mit Nippon Chemicon Kondis mit CapXon Bestückung ...


 
Klingt trotzdem billig, mach mal ein Test.
Aber bring vorher erst mal die anderen Tests an die Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## Kaktus (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So viele angekündigte Tests und bisher hab ich nichs gesehen. Nicht mal der Test mit den ca. 400W NTs ist jemals wirklich fertig geworden. Wird das alles noch was?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Duke und Baron sind zwei ähnliche Titel im Königreich auf der Insel, mehr sag ich dazu aber nimmer!


----------



## thom_cat (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> BTT, was sacht ihr eigentlich zu den Rasurbo Real&Power? Ich hab mir jetzt grad mal das 450W und das 550W Modell angeschaut und bin positiv angetan ... ist halt die Cougar A Plattform statt mit Nippon Chemicon Kondis mit CapXon Bestückung ...


 
mir gefällt die 550 watt version auch nicht schlecht.
im idle bin ich sogar vom verbrauch überrascht weil es ja nur 80+ zertifiziert ist.

off topic:
meine pn bekommen?


----------



## soulpain (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Rasurbo RAP sind nicht schlecht und wie gesagt auf Basis der Cougar A-Serie. Sicher hat es keine japanischen caps, aber das macht das Netzteil in der Realität nicht schlechter.
Die RAP sind mit Sicherheit nicht die beste Serie, aber gerade was Preis/Leistung angeht, empfehlenswert. Wer aktuell nicht das Geld für Seasonic und Co. hat, ist da ganz gut aufgehoben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sieht man von dir mal ein Review zu den Rasurbo?


----------



## poiu (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja beide RAP sind ganz nett, vorallem das 550W mit KM, einzig das Marketing und die Farbe sind 

ich sage nur 



> "Grün  schwarzes  Power Gehäuse"






@Kaktus &all 

wir arbeiten dran, hannes und ich haben ja noch andere Verpflichtungen und es gibt leider Verzögerungen auf die wir kein Einfluss nehmen können!

ich hoffe das der Test bald Online gehen kann. 

@Soulpain

die XFX sind auch schon relativ günstig, halt aber ohne KM


----------



## Kaktus (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mir geht es auch um Tests die eigentlich davor erscheinen sollten... wie gesagt, Erzbaron hat dieses 400W Roundup nie beendet.... das ging dann einfach unter... oder besser... ein paar Dinge wurden gebracht und dann wurde es still.


----------



## soulpain (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> die XFX sind auch schon relativ günstig, halt aber ohne KM


Ja, der eine nimmt eben das HEC-, der andere das Seasonic-Standard-Design. Sind aber beide ok.
Auf jeden Fall brennen sie einem nicht unter den Fingern weg.


----------



## poiu (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Kaktus

soweit ich mich erinnere ist seine HDD mit dem kompletten Daten abgeraucht 

@soulpain

Dito, mit keinem der NT macht man viel falsch und bekommt viel NT pro €

nebenbei springen ja aktuell viele auf denn HEC zug auf, AeroCool, ADATA, Rasurbo (mit vernünftiger Plattform) und paar andere in der Zukunft  Cougar hat sich für HEC als Galionsfigur eindeutig bewährt


----------



## Erzbaron (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

abgeraucht wäre schön ... das blöde sch... Ding hatte nen Headcrash und Support gibts auch nicht da ich das Ding angeblich in Tschechien gekauft hätte  lange Geschichte ... immerhin hab ich von MF als "Entschuldigung" ne Seagate Barracuda bekommen ...

edit: ne Review zu den Rasurbo wirds von mir aber nicht geben ... ich kann euch aber gerne 1-2 Fotos machen ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Oh ha, noch einer der seine Daten nicht sichert!!! Junge junge und du bist nicht neu im PC Geschäft das kannst du aber keinen vorwerfen das war dann deine eigene Du....heit!!!


----------



## Erzbaron (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

yes I know  

Nach der Aktion sicher ich sogar doppelt ... aber das bringt mir die Daten trotzdem nicht wieder ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich könnte dir für die Zukunft ein RAID1 Verbund nahe legen dann werden deine Daten immer automatisch gesichert und du brauchst dich nicht selber drum zu kümmern. Und so ne 1TB Platte bekommt man ja schon nach geschmissen. Aber wie du schon bemerkt hast hinterher ist man immer schlauer, man sollte nur den Fehler nicht zwei mal machen.


----------



## poiu (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich werde wahrscheinlich eins der beiden Rasurbo  in meinem  zukünftiges Projekt verwenden, aber erstmal muss das aktuelle Online gehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> aber erstmal muss das aktuelle Online gehen


 
Stimmt, da war doch noch was...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Schau mal Hannes da ist ein Kollege von dir der ist auch Baron
                             Dein Kollege erzählt auch immer von Dingen die nur in seiner Fantasie 
                             stattfinden. (also wann kommt dein Test?)


----------



## Erzbaron (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

In meiner Fantasie finden ganz andere Dinge statt als Netzteiltests ...

aber wie schon von Poiu und mir geschrieben, aktuell sind wir leider noch auf auf Dinge angewiesen die wir nicht steuern können ... aber ich kann euch beruhigen, wir machen Druck


----------



## poiu (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

mir wurde gestern zugesichert das alles in die Wege geleitet worden ist und das Paket unterwegs sei.


----------



## Erzbaron (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

naja, wir brauchen ja nicht nur das Paket


----------



## poiu (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja auch war  aber damit könnte man ja schon einmal  anfangen.


----------



## Gast1111 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Zum Rapm kommt morgen eins


----------



## TZocker (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Soll ich nen review schreibe über das cosiar 1,2 kw?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



TZocker schrieb:


> Soll ich nen review schreibe über das cosiar 1,2 kw?


 
Klar, sowas ist gern gesehen!
(Allerdings sollte da die Rechtschreibung ein bisschen besser sein als in deinem Post!)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



TZocker schrieb:


> Soll ich nen review schreibe über das cosiar 1,2 kw?


 
 He wir sind hier Hardware Freaks immer her mit einem Review, so wird gern gelesen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



TZocker schrieb:


> Soll ich nen review schreibe über das cosiar 1,2 kw?


 
Immer her damit, aber nur, wenn du dir Schutzmaßnahmen auch testen kannst.


----------



## poiu (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Habt ihr schon gesehen wie günstig die Sapphire (Enermax) Netzteile geworden sind?

Sapphire FirePSU 625W ATX 2.2 (SFI625AWT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Sapphire-Netzteil FirePSU 625 Watt im Test - sapphire


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich glaub die kauft keine Sau obwohl die gar net so übel sind! Jetzt bekommst sie nach geschmissen.


----------



## Erzbaron (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hier im Forum gibts doch wenigstens einen der eine Sapphire PSU hat ... zumindest meine ich sowas mal gelesen zu haben


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon gesehen wie günstig die Sapphire (Enermax) Netzteile geworden sind?
> 
> Sapphire FirePSU 625W ATX 2.2 (SFI625AWT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Sapphire-Netzteil FirePSU 625 Watt im Test - sapphire


 
Schaut gar nicht mal schlacht aus, aber bei einem der Händler würde ich nicht kaufen!


----------



## poiu (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

über Pixmania hab ich mal vor zwei Jahren was schlechtes in derc´t gelesen, der Franzosen Shop war aber damals erst neu im Geschäft ob die besser geworden sind


ach so gibt was neues von Seasonic

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...-netzteile-computex-2011-taipei-new-post.html


----------



## Systemcrash (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hatte mal mit den Gedanken gespielt, aber bei Pixmania bestell ich nix mehr

Ich denk die neuen Seasnics werden ne klasse Technik haben, liegen aber alle weit über meinen Leistungsbedarf


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

*in den Boden versink* Hat jmd. schonmal einen schlechteren Test gesehen als den von Scytherlein?
*Und ich hab ihm die Netzteile organisiert* *Heul*


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jop, hab da ein paar Posts hinterlassen, sieht aber echt nicht gut für das Rasurbo aus.
Also, empfehlen würde ich es nicht, dann lieber das FSP Aurum kaufen.


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich meinte nicht das Netzteil das so grottig war 
Wobei die R/N Werte wohl echt tödlich sein müssten


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was meinst du denn genau, dass das Review nicht professionell genug ist?


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja sagen wirs mal so, ich war dabei und Professionell ist die Übertreibung des Jahrhunderts, selbst wenn jmd. behaupten würde Hitler wäre nett gewesen


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Muss ich dich an dein Review zum Seasonic erinnern?


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was kann ich für die schei* Forensoftware die die doofen Bilder nicht anzeigt


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenns denn nur das wäre...


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*


Darf ich dich an... ähh ... ähhh ... Ach stimmt du hast ja gar kein Review 
P.S: Wenn die "Backplate" nicht abwill, will sie nicht ab


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich weiß jetzt aber nicht, wo das Problem ist. Wenn du dabei warst, wieso hast du dann nicht deine Erfahrungen einfließen lassen? 
Oder hast du das etwa?


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich finde scytheleins Review für das erste recht OK.

@Wa1lock

Wenn du ihm schon ein NT schickst, dann hilf ihm doch mit deinen Vorkenntnissen. 
Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt nicht fair, das Review so abzuwerten. 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht das Netzteil das so grottig war
> Wobei die R/N Werte wohl echt tödlich sein müssten


 
Bei welchen Lasten? (du beziehst dich auch Rasurbo?)


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Quanti Sagen wirs mal so, ich habe 2 Stunden Rechtschreibfehler und Kommafehler entfernt 
@Hirschi ^^
Und ja ich meinte das Rasurbo NT


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei welcher Last beziehst du dich da?


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja siehst du den Link auf der 2. Seite, les es dir durch und guck dir die Spannungsschwankungen an


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Quanti Sagen wirs mal so, ich habe 2 Stunden Rechtschreibfehler und Kommafehler entfernt



Das ist dann hart.


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich sags mal so der Satz sah etwa so aus:
Hallo ,  Ich test heutä dass Rasubo, RAPM 550, es ist wirklich Super verarbeitet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Reicht doch fast. 

Wieso tat er sich denn so schwer oder hat er Probleme mit der Sprache allgemein?


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nein.
Er schreibt mit einem Finger daran liegts, dazu ist er einfach Faul und ist schlecht in Deutsch (Wegen Eigenverschulden)


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

OK, dann sollte er aber auch kein Review machen.
Ich mache auch keins, weil ich auch keine Ahnung habe, ich lasse ja schreiben. 
(hab den gleichen Ghostwriter wie Guttenberg )


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Haha, soweit ich weiß hat Guttenberg (Googleberg wie ich ihn nenne) einen aus der CDU beauftragt 
P.S: Finde ich auch, zumindest sollte er bei Rasurbo bleiben


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich überlege gerade, ob es gut ist, wenn wir über einen anderen User lästern.


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hast ja PN.
Und BTW. zurück zu den NTs, nächste Woche sollte mein Review fertig sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich dachte, du hast das schon online und ich bin nur zu blöd und finde es nicht.


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ne, ich muss noch Bilde rhochladen und einfügen


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das kann ja eine Weile dauern...


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja alle verkleinern, hochladen und im Originalformat hochladen und dann alle einfügen


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und richtig verlinken.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Scytherlein schrieb:


> Das mit den Bilder wird geändert,dass war  halt mein 1. Review,ich hab das nicht bedacht,werde es aber  ändern





Scytherlein schrieb:


> Das mit den Bilder wird geändert, dass war  halt mein 1. Review. Ich habe das nicht bedacht, werde es aber  ändern


----------



## Sibig (16. Mai 2011)

Hab mal ne Frage, was haltet ihr von SF Golden Green Pro ? Eher ein Chinaböller ?


----------



## watercooled (16. Mai 2011)

Die neuen SF sind eigentlich ganz in Ordnung. Sind mit Rasurbo oder Sharkoon zu vergleichen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Golden Green haben Single Rail und Schutzmaßnahmen fehlen, wie OCP.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja aber Chinaböller sind sie nicht, wenn man billig an eins ran kommt kann man sie schon benutzen.


----------



## watercooled (16. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte auch mal eins. Angeblich 500Watt. Jedoch begann es bei Furmark zu Quietschen wie ne Gummiente 

Also lieber ein paar Watt mehr kaufen!

Flowerpower FTW!


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du kannst dich ja da bewerben, vielleicht ist die Stelle noch unbesetzt, die im letzten Jahr frei geworden ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nö der freundliche Herr arbeitet doch immer noch bei SF und auf CB gibt er so wundervolle Kommentare ab wie " Unsere NT's haben nur zwei Jahre Garantie weil es die Kunden so wollen".


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Echt?
Hast du mal einen Link?
Ich will mal wieder herzhaft lachen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Oh da müsste ich suchen, der Kommentar ist bestimmt schon drei Monate alt oder so. Aber glaub mir der labert die gleiche Sch**** wie eh und je!


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Soviel also zum Thema: "Superflower ist bemüht im Licht der Öffentlichkeit gut dazustehen." 
Ich weiß schon, wieso ich die nicht empfehle und das ändert sich auch nicht mehr, dann lieber das neue Rasurbo.


----------



## Monzy82 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: NT gut?*

Hallo Ich habe ein Xilence 480 Watt Netzteil und wollte fragen ob jemend weiß das mann ein high end karte rein machen kann

Prozessor AMD Phenom II X4 920 @2,80 Ghz 
Festplatte WesternDigital *Caviar Green, WD10EADS, 1 TB

* *
*


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: NT gut?*

Welches Xilence genau?
Das hier?
Xilence Power SPS-XP480.(12)R3 Stromversorgung - 480 Watt


----------



## Monzy82 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: NT gut?*

ja ganz genau


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: NT gut?*

Das Xilence ist Müll, du kannst froh sein, dass es noch nicht abgebrannt ist.

Was für eine Karte willst du denn einbauen?


----------



## Monzy82 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: NT gut?*

ne HD 6950 oder 6870


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: NT gut?*

Huiii, dafür kannst du das Xilence vergessen, das schaltet ab, wenn du Glück hast, wenn du Pech hast, raucht die restliche Hardware mit ab.
Was hast du denn an Budget frei?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Rein machen kannst du die Grafikkarte schon nur ist die Frage wie lang es dauert bis es knallt.


----------



## Monzy82 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

230 € habe ich


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Für ein NT? Dann kannst du das beste vom besten kaufen. Also das CougarGX oder be quiet Dark Power P9 oder Enermax Modu 87+.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

OK, was kostet die Karte und was kannst du noch an Geld frei machen?
Um ein neues Netzteil kommst du nicht herum, wenn du die AMD einbauen willst.
Günstig und ausreichen ist das XFX.
XFX Core Edition PRO 550W ATX 2.3 (P1-550S-XXB9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Für ein NT? Dann kannst du das beste vom besten kaufen. Also das CougarGX oder be quiet Dark Power P9 oder Enermax Modu 87+.



Ich schätze mal, dass das sein gesamtes Budget ist, also auch inklusive Grafikkarte.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ach ich hab gerade bei CB nach geforscht und festgestellt das beim guten Herrn Fischer "0 Beiträge" steht?? War das in einem anderen Forum oder hats da auch schon wieder ärger gegeben?


----------



## Monzy82 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

mist ok was brauch mann für graka wenn man GTA IV auf max details zocken will ??


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hängt von der Auflösung ab, aber eine 6870 sollte locker reichen.


----------



## Monzy82 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

naja habe gerade ein alten monitor hole mir erst ein neuen unterstützt max 1024x768


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja das Game ist eher CPU lastig!


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

für die Auflösung würde auch eine ATI 5770 reichen, die kriegst du für um 100€

Was für einen Monitor willst du dir denn mal kaufen?


----------



## Monzy82 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

mal sehen auf jedenfall 1080p+


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann sollte es schon mindestens eine 6870 sein, weil die Full HD Auflösung will schon berechnet werden.


----------



## Monzy82 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

reicht eigentlich ein AMD Phenom II X4 920 @ 2,80 Ghz für gta iv hab gelesen unter vier kernen läuft es nicht gut


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn du in nächster Zeit einen Full HD Monitor haben willst, solltest du was um ADM 6950 oder Nvidia GTX 560 kaufen, nicht weniger.
Wäre also blöd, wenn du jetzt eine 6870 kaufst und dann beim Full HD Monitor feststellst, dass es nicht für maximale Details reicht.

Eine gute GTX 560 ist die MSI
MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (V238-059R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Dazu dann das XFX Netzteil oder ein Antec High Current..
Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
.. und du bist auf der sicheren Seite.



Monzy82 schrieb:


> reicht eigentlich ein AMD Phenom II X4 920 @ 2,80 Ghz für gta iv hab gelesen unter vier kernen läuft es nicht gut



Das ist ja ein Quad und der reicht für GTA 4, keine Sorge.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also für GTA4 reicht die 6870 auch bei Full HD aber auch nur weil das Game halt sehr CPU lastig ist.


----------



## Monzy82 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ok super dann vielen dank für die antworten


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also für GTA4 reicht die 6870 auch bei Full HD aber auch nur weil das Game halt sehr CPU lastig ist.


 
Durch den letzen Patch sind neue Lichteffekte zugekommen, die auch an der Grafikkarte knabbern, da kann eine 6870 schon knapp sein.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber die GTX560Ti wäre für die Zukunft echt bessere den du willst ja nicht die nächsten zwei Jahre nur GTA4 zocken oder?


----------



## Monzy82 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ok hab es hab es bei ALTERNATE gefunden
*be quiet! Pure Power L7 530W*


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das kannst du gleich wieder vergessen, das ist ein aufgeblasenes Office Netzteil, dessen Technik für 300 Watt ausgelegt ist.
Was hast du gegen das XFX oder das Antec?


----------



## Monzy82 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

nein natürlich nicht ich warte schon auf SKYRIM


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bääähhh, Rollenspiel.


----------



## Monzy82 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

oh nix ich dachte das sei besser


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn es besser wäre, kannst du sicher sein, hätten wir es dir auch angeboten.
Es hat schon sein Grund, wieso wir nur bestimmte Netzteile empfehlen und andere nicht.

Das hier empfehlen wir auch nicht, einfach weil es technisch veraltet ist.
Arctic Power Fusion 550R 550W ATX 2.2 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Monzy82 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ok dann das 
*Antec High Current Gamer  HCG-520*


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jop, sehr gute Wahl, zwar nur Gruppen reguliert und keine DC-DC Technik, aber solide Hausmannskost von Seasonic.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Witcher2, leeeeecker wenn das morgen raus kommt bin ich erst mal für Tage verschollen! Ach das NT würd auch noch gehen: Sharkoon Rush Power C SHA-R500C - Stromversorgung ( intern ) - ATX1...


----------



## Monzy82 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hmm sharkoon passend zum gehäuse


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ach das NT würd auch noch gehen: Sharkoon Rush Power C SHA-R500C - Stromversorgung ( intern ) - ATX1...


 
Nee, schwache 12 Volt Leitung, weißt du doch, das Antec hat 488 Watt auf der 12er Leitung, das Rush nur 360 Watt.


----------



## Monzy82 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hat das 
*Antec High Current Gamer  HCG-520 zwei 12 v schienen ?
*


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

nö! hat nur eine.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Monzy82 schrieb:


> hat das
> *Antec High Current Gamer  HCG-520 zwei 12 v schienen ?
> *


 
Eine Schiene, mit 40 Ampere.

(aber eigentlich sinds zwei Schienen, sie sind nur als eine zusammengefasst, Seasonic halt)


----------



## Monzy82 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

na dann let´s rock


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sind aber nur ein mal abgesichert also ist es schon im Prinzip ein Singel Rail NT aber bei 40 Ampere noch im Rahmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Sind aber nur ein mal abgesichert also ist es schon im Prinzip ein Singel Rail NT aber bei 40 Ampere noch im Rahmen.


 
Seasonic eben, die basteln sich was, ist beim XFX auch so, eine Leitung, aber eigentlich sind es zweit.

Das FSP ist aber auch gut, Gold Zertifizierung und nicht so teuer.
FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 500W, ATX 2.3 (AU-500) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Monzy82 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

kann ich bei alternate nicht finden


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Liegt daran, dass Alternate das FSP gar nicht drin hat.

Hier hast du das Antec und ein Sharkoon, diese beiden kannst du bedenkenlos kaufen.
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Stromversorgung - Netzteile - ab 500 Watt - Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Stromversorgung - Netzteile - ab 500 Watt - Sharkoon Rush Power

Das Rush hat Kabelmanagment, das Antec nicht, dafür ist das Antec moderner.


----------



## Monzy82 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja das rush power sieht gut aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Rush bietet Enhance Technik, solide aber etwas angestaubt, aber trotzdem noch gut.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Weiß auch nicht warum der Baron die letzte Zeit wegen dem Sharkoon rum zickt. Zitat von ihm " ich würde mit dem Rush Power keine GTX580 betreiben", völlig haltloser Kommentar nach meiner Meinung. Aber er mag ja auch Gruppen regulierte Netzteile wobei es eher für ein Schwaben Netzteil spricht als das es ein Qualitäts Merkmal ist.


----------



## poiu (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

mit der 600W Variante sollte das schon klappen bei der 500W Variante wird das eng, dann liebr das Antec HCG 520, XFX 550W oder Rasrubo 550W RAPM


----------



## Erzbaron (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Weiß auch nicht warum der Baron die letzte Zeit wegen dem Sharkoon rum zickt. Zitat von ihm " ich würde mit dem Rush Power keine GTX580 betreiben", völlig haltloser Kommentar nach meiner Meinung. Aber er mag ja auch Gruppen regulierte Netzteile wobei es eher für ein Schwaben Netzteil spricht als das es ein Qualitäts Merkmal ist.


 
schlecht geschlafen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nö ich hab die letzte Zeit nur immer mehr Probleme deine Kommentare nach zu vollziehen, das ist alles. Ich persönlich glaube ja das dir über Nacht Flügel gewachsen sind und du dabei bist ab zu heben!


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von be quiet! als Marke?

Gebt doch euren Kommentar in diesem Thread ab


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von be quiet! als Marke?


 
Sollen wir das echt sagen, was für von den Dingern halten?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Schreib doch einfach rein das sie in Bezug auf Länge mit deinem besten Stück nicht mit halten können und sie noch MÄCHTIG dazu lernen müssen um sich von der breiten Masse von sehr POTENTEN Netzteilen ab zu setzen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, das stimmt, was Länge und Leistungsfähigkeit/Effizienz angeht, das muss noch optimiert werden.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sollen wir das echt sagen, was für von den Dingern halten?


Nö, schreiben 

Und zwar das was du wirklich über be quiet! denkst


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Nö, schreiben
> 
> Und zwar das was du wirklich über be quiet! denkst


 
Hab ich schon gemacht, Stefan, du kannst gerne dazu Stellung nehmen.


----------



## watercooled (17. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte einmal ein bequiet!. Das war eins aus der E5 Serie glaub ich, also schon ne ganze Weile her. Was soll ich sagen?

Es ist mir nach 3 Wochen betrieb einfach so, ohne Überlastung abgeraucht.

Dafür war's schön leise und sah echt gut aus! 

Mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die E5 hatten auch den Fehler in der Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Offiziell hieß es so, ja aber das kann nicht die ganze Wahrheit über die Problematik der E5 sein aber egal ist schon lange her.


----------



## Philipus II (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die E5 hatten einen Fehler in der Lüftersteuerung. Und die verbauten Komponenten waren zum Teil ziemlich mies. In Kombination mit der eher schwachen Kühlung kams dann zu sehr vielen Ausfällen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mit anderen Worten die E5 waren Müll, wenn minderwertige Bauteile am Rande ihre Spezifikationen (Temperatur) betrieben werden dann ist es kein Wunder das die Ausfallserie sehr stark ansteigt.


----------



## Gast1111 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sagen wirs so alle BQ NTs bis zu den E7 (einschließlich) waren Müll


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die P8 und E7 gingen eigentlich. Besonders vom P8 war ich angetan die hatten aber glaub den Asus Bug aber egal mit den neuen hat be quiet ja fast alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Erzbaron (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Nö ich hab die letzte Zeit nur immer mehr Probleme deine Kommentare nach zu vollziehen, das ist alles. Ich persönlich glaube ja das dir über Nacht Flügel gewachsen sind und du dabei bist ab zu heben!


 
Wenn du irgendwas nicht nachvollziehen kannst frag mich doch einfach direkt statt hier irgendwas nebenbei zu schreiben ... Ich hab dir doch bisher immer meine Gedankengänge ausführlich und nachvollziehbar erklärt ... 

Ich betone es nochmal, wenn irgendwas ist dann bitte direkt ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ich betone es nochmal, wenn irgendwas ist dann bitte direkt ...


 
Ja, her mit dem Testbericht.


----------



## Erzbaron (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, her mit dem Testbericht.


 
noch ein paar Tage Geduld, der fehlende Kram ist nun (fast) komplett da ...


----------



## Systemcrash (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Monzy82 schrieb:


> ok dann das
> *Antec High Current Gamer  HCG-520*


 
Meine Lieblingsempfehlung 

Gute Eff, 3 Jahre Garantie, genügend Anschlüsse



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Weiß auch nicht warum der Baron die letzte Zeit wegen dem Sharkoon rum zickt. Zitat von ihm " ich würde mit dem Rush Power keine GTX580 betreiben", völlig haltloser Kommentar nach meiner Meinung. Aber er mag ja auch Gruppen regulierte Netzteile wobei es eher für ein Schwaben Netzteil spricht als das es ein Qualitäts Merkmal ist.



Diese Sharkoon sind ok, den Silentstorm traue ich trotz FSP-Technik nicht so ganz.

Prob ist aber dasselbe wie bei den Stronger 500W. Magere 30A auf 12V, zudem nur 80+. Wär mir nur ne Empfehlung wert wenn man absolut am Preislimit rumkrebst. Allerdings bietet ein Cougar A400 für einen ähnlichen Preis schon 32A und hat 80+ Bronze


----------



## Erzbaron (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Scythe Stronger sind auch nicht wirklich empfehlenswert und hoffentlich bald EOL ... oller Topower Mist 

Ich habe im übrigen auch nie geschrieben das die Rush Power nicht ok sind, ich finde die Teile aber heutzutage einfach nicht mehr wirklich angemessen vorallem nicht im Zusammenspiel mit einer GTX 580 ... das es funktioniert sei mal dahingestellt ... es gibt soviele gute Alternativen die auch nicht mehr Kohle kosten ... 

Aber nur weil Hulky einen Kommentar als völlig haltlos interpretiert, aber auch nie an einer Erklärung interessiert ist  ach was solls ... ich geh einen Cognac trinken


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> ich geh einen Cognac trinken


 
Ich dachte, du schnüffelst an Elkos rum. 

(klingt irgendwie albern, aber egal )


----------



## Systemcrash (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Die Scythe Stronger sind auch nicht wirklich empfehlenswert und hoffentlich bald EOL ... oller Topower Mist


 

Häh? Das sind doch Enhance

Bei Topower-Mist denk ich an bequiet


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Aber nur weil Hulky einen Kommentar als völlig haltlos interpretiert, aber auch nie an einer Erklärung interessiert ist  ach was solls ... ich geh einen Cognac trinken


 
Ach ich hab mich ja nur ein wenig geärgert weil du den Satz "eine GTX580 würde ich mit dem NT nicht betreiben" einfach so in den Raum gestellt hast und mich so hingestellt hast als wäre meine Empfehlung mit dem Sharkoon dämlich.

Aber wenn du wieder online bist könne wir gern im Netzteilthread eine Diskussion beginnen über Sinn und Unsinn von 90+ Netzeilen wenn es dir um die Effizienz geht und nur das kann es ja eigentlich sein!


----------



## Erzbaron (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Häh? Das sind doch Enhance
> 
> Bei Topower-Mist denk ich an bequiet


 
verdammt, Stronger gelesen aber an die Kamariki gedacht  sorry, mein Fehler aber gut aufgepasst


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Oh Hannes bist du wieder in deiner hulkhardy1 ignorier Phase? Das letzte mal war es weil ich ein paar unscharfe Photos von dem Innenleben eines Netzteils hier rein gestellt habe und das hat bei dir drei Tage gedauert! Wie lang willst du diesmal schmollen? Drei Tage sind auch die Standard Schmollphase einer Katze von daher weiß ich ja Bescheid. Ich komm mit vier Katzen zu recht da schaff ich dich auch noch kein Problem!


----------



## Erzbaron (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich ignoriere dich doch nicht 

Wann hast du denn unscharfe Innenraumfotos eines Netzteils online gestellt? Wann war denn das? (seit letzten Freitag ist mein Gedächtnis etwas "löchrig" )


----------



## poiu (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

seid ihr eigentlich ein altes Ehepaar oder ist das noch diese was sich liebt das neckt sich Phase  

hört mit dem Unsinn bitte auf, nervt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@poiu schaff dir ne Katze an dann weißt du von was ich rede!


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So Review ist draußen


----------



## Systemcrash (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> verdammt, Stronger gelesen aber an die Kamariki gedacht  sorry, mein Fehler aber gut aufgepasst



Kein Prob 

Und Ich + Topower = Utopisch.

Obwohl Topower ja spitze waren, warum sonst wurde damals bequiet schon so gepusht 



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @poiu schaff dir ne Katze an dann weißt du von was ich rede!



Bei einem Nachbarn rennen so ca. 8 Katzen rum. Er kann welche mitnehmen, wenn er sie fangen kann


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kann man eigentlich mit einem Corsair AX1200 Katzen grillen?


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich mit einem Corsair AX1200 Katzen grillen?


 
Hm. Selbst wenn nicht. Toasten schmeckt auch und ein Toaster hat eigentlich jeder Haushalt.

Mal eine andere Frage an all die Spezialisten hier: Was ist eigentlich von den neuen Dark Power Pro P9 zu halten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



DieChaplinMelone schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage an all die Spezialisten hier: Was ist eigentlich von den neuen Dark Power Pro P9 zu halten?


 
Ich hab eins und es ist das beste Netzteil, was ich je in der Fingern hatte. 
(auch wenn das Blech des Gehäuses einen Tick hochwertiger sein könnte, aber die Kabel und Stecker sind einsame Spitze)


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gut zu wissen. Ein Freund versucht sich einen "Ultra-Silent-PC" zusammen zu stellen, und da ihm das X-460 Fanless zu schlecht im P/L-Verhältniss war, hat er einen Blick auf das stärkere und für ihn so bessere Dark Power Pro geworfen. Aber ich wusste halt auch nicht, wie gut diese Modellle nun wirklich sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Dark Power P9 gehören mit zu den besten am Markt, auf einer Stufe mit Cougar, Seasonic, Corsair.
Damit macht er garantiert nichts falsch und leise ist es immer, egal ob im Idle oder unter Last.


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Dark Power P9 gehören mit zu den besten am Markt, auf einer Stufe mit Cougar, Seasonic, Corsair.
> Damit macht er garantiert nichts falsch und leise ist es immer, egal ob im Idle oder unter Last.


 Fanboygesülze, gerade Seasonic und Cougar (Corsair ist ja bei den AX Seasonic) liegen ganz schön weit vor BQ


----------



## Less_Is_More (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

war auch auf der suche nach einem silent NT. für mich gab es 3 kandidaten, nämlich das enermax modu87, das von dir genannte Be quiet und das corsair ax750.
letztendlich habe ich mich für das corsair ax750 entschieden. (bzw. werde es in gut 2 wochen kaufen) von der lautstärke sollten sich die 3 nicht allzuviel nehmen, oder?
zumindest was den betrieb bis 50% last angeht, dass das corsair dann aufdreht ist mir klar

beim be quiet finde ich die 3 jahre garantie ein wenig mickrig.....im gegensatz zu corsair´s 7 jahren.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Fanboygesülze, gerade Seasonic und Cougar (Corsair ist ja bei den AX Seasonic) liegen ganz schön weit vor BQ


 
Ach ich weiß nicht die neuen E8 und P9 sind ganz schön gut das einzige was mich an denen stört ist die mickrige Garantiezeit die sie haben! Jetzt aber erst mal die neuen P10 abwarten wenn sich die Gerüchte bestätigen dann könnten die echt der Hammer werden.


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jap die P10 könnten die Karten wieder neu Mischen


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Fanboygesülze, gerade Seasonic und Cougar (Corsair ist ja bei den AX Seasonic) liegen ganz schön weit vor BQ


 
Da kannst du mal sehen, dass du eigentlich keine Ahnung hast.


----------



## Systemcrash (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Fanboygesülze, gerade Seasonic und Cougar (Corsair ist ja bei den AX Seasonic) liegen ganz schön weit vor BQ



Hm, ich weiß nicht wie du "weit" definierst 

Aber ich geb dir zumindest in dem Punkt Recht, das bequiet -teils stark- überschätzt werden.

Würde in dem Preisbereich eher zum X-560 oder MODu87+ 500W tendieren, auch -aber nicht nur-  wegen 5 Jahre Garantie


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

5 Jahre Garantie sind aber Banane, schon mal ein Netzteil nach 4 Jahren umtauschen müssen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dennoch sind die 3 Jahre von be quiet mickrig ist nämlich die Zeit wo die gern sterben und man eh ein neues braucht. Nur ein Schelm der böses dabei denkt!


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eigentlich nicht. Entweder geht das Netzteil recht gleich kaputt, also in den ersten Monaten oder eben nach vielen Jahren, aber eher selten dazwischen.
Ist wie mit Festplatten, entweder fallen die gleich auseinander oder sie laufen, bis sie pfeifen und rattern. 

Ich weiß das nur von einem Bekannter, der mal ein Netzteil nach knapp 4 Jahren tauschen wollte, weil der Rechner ab und zu mal ausging (und es nach austesten am NT liegen musste). Er bekam aber kein neues, der Fehler konnte nicht reproduziert werden und er hat es einfach zurück geschickt bekommen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ach finde ich schon nach meine Erfhrungen gehen die Dinger meisten so nach 3-5 Jahren hobs aber ist jetzt auch nicht so wichtig. Ich denke aber das eine lange Garantiezeit im Interesse des Kunden liegt und das sollt be quiet auch beherzigen.


----------



## Systemcrash (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. Entweder geht das Netzteil recht gleich kaputt, also in den ersten Monaten oder eben nach vielen Jahren, aber eher selten dazwischen.
> Ist wie mit Festplatten, entweder fallen die gleich auseinander oder sie laufen, bis sie pfeifen und rattern.



Kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen, weder bei NTs noch HDDs. Hatte schon genug Geräte, die nach der 2 bzw 3-Jahres-Marke kaputt gingen. Aber es stimmt, was bq-NTs betrifft, die E5 hielten selten bis nach der Garantiezeit 

Ich hab hier noch ältere PCs mit alten NTs, sogar ein fast 11 Jahre altes FSP. Und das stemmt auch noch einen P4 2,4GHz, der jetzt so 7 Jahre alt ist. Soviel zu deiner 4-Jahre-Behauptung 

Ein Nachteil sehe ich auf keinen Fall in der längeren Garantiezeit?

Aber erklär mir trotzdem mal, was der Vorteil eines P9 ist, wenn man es mit einem Modu 87 oder X-560 vergleicht. Was für Eigenschaften (spürbare) hat das P9, das die schwache Garantiezeit aufhebt? Ach ja, das Lüftergitter ist kein solches Detail


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da kannst du mal sehen, dass du eigentlich keine Ahnung hast.


 
Ja ich sehe es total 
Ich hab hier ja auch nur nen X-760, Sx 460 und G700 (Modu 87+ 700) rumliegen 
Soviel dazu, ich kann dir sagen dass ein X 760 definitiv jedes BQ Netzteil aus der aktuellen Genration Topt


----------



## Erzbaron (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Fanboygesülze, gerade Seasonic und Cougar (Corsair ist ja bei den AX Seasonic) liegen ganz schön weit vor BQ



Kannst du das auch belegen? 

Ich sehe es etwas anders ...


----------



## Strahleman (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ja ich sehe es total
> Ich hab hier ja auch nur nen X-760, Sx 460 und G700 (Modu 87+ 700) rumliegen
> Soviel dazu, ich kann dir sagen dass ein X 760 definitiv jedes BQ Netzteil aus der aktuellen Genration Topt


 
Gut, da vergleichst du jetzt aber nur Seasonic mit Be Quiet, wenn du sagst, dass ein X760 ein P9 "topt" (sehe ich übrigens auch so, wenn man die Lautstärke außen vor lässt).
Wenn du die Geräte schon rumliegen hast, dann solltest du einmal genau testen und zwar mindestens mit nem Multimeter.
Gerade die SX460 hatten im Vorabtest üble Ripple&Noise Werte und auch die vom GX sind im Vergleich zur P9-Serie sehr hoch.
Ich hatte glaube ich schon zwei oder drei Netzteile mehr in der Hand als du und würde rein von der Technik und den Messergebnissen her schlagen sich die aktuellen Netzteile von Be Quiet sehr gut. Über die Lebenszeit kann man noch recht wenig sagen, da muss man auf Langzeitergebnisse warten.

Und das Be Quiet im Moment gehypt wird liegt u.a. an der agressiven Marketing-Strategie. Be Quiet ist mit ihrer Werbung zur Zeit einfach omnipräsent, aber da sind sie nicht die einzigen.


----------



## Erzbaron (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gut das du grad den Punkt Lautstärke angesprochen hast Simon 

Die Seasonic X sind derzeit auf jeden Fall die absolute Oberliga, aber sooo weit sehe ich die P9 nicht dahinter und die P9 haben neben der Lautstärke auch noch durchaus ihre Vorzüge ... Quanti hat da schon zwei für viele User wichtige Punkte genannt (Stecker, Kabel)

... und das aggressive Marketing ... naja, das ist bei Listan ja nun nix neues ... nicht umsonst sind die mit BQ! so groß geworden


----------



## poiu (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

na ja das P9 ist im Punkt Ripple zwar besser aufgestellt als das P8, aber perfekt sind die Werte nicht  

Einzig die Seasonic  made Netzteile glänzen bei denn Intel ATX Spezifikationen, ich bin da auch auf die Enermax gespannt die 87er und natürlich Max Revo und natürlich die P10 allgemein, FSP hat da ja  relativ schnell die Fehler beim P8 ausgebügelt.

Auch die E9 könnten interessant werden, ich denke mir Aurum Basis wäre dirn 

@Erzbaron

aggressives Marketing ach keiner kommt da an Christoph von Antec ran


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen, weder bei NTs noch HDDs. Hatte schon genug Geräte, die nach der 2 bzw 3-Jahres-Marke kaputt gingen. Aber es stimmt, was bq-NTs betrifft, die E5 hielten selten bis nach der Garantiezeit



Die E5 waren echt ein Griff ins Klo. 



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Ich hab hier noch ältere PCs mit alten NTs, sogar ein fast 11 Jahre altes FSP. Und das stemmt auch noch einen P4 2,4GHz, der jetzt so 7 Jahre alt ist. Soviel zu deiner 4-Jahre-Behauptung



Das geht ja auch, das Netzteil ist nie wirklich belastet worden, sowas liegt bei mir auch noch rum, ist zwar schon alt und für einen neuen Computer würde ich es nicht mehr nehmen, aber wenn man noch eine alte Kiste hat, dann rein damit.



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Ein Nachteil sehe ich auf keinen Fall in der längeren Garantiezeit?



Da hast du natürlich recht, aber der Vor Ort Service von BeQuiet kostet nun mal (unabhängig davon, wie oft der jetzt in Anspruch genommen wird), aber ob es nun 3 oder 5 Jahre sind, macht für mich nun nicht wirklich den Unterschied.



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Aber erklär mir trotzdem mal, was der Vorteil eines P9 ist, wenn man es mit einem Modu 87 oder X-560 vergleicht. Was für Eigenschaften (spürbare) hat das P9, das die schwache Garantiezeit aufhebt? Ach ja, das Lüftergitter ist kein solches Detail



Wieso Garantie?
Ich hab gesagt, dass sie technisch auf einer Höhe mit den genannten Netzteilen sind, das hat mit der Garantie nichts zu tun und wenn ich mit die Kabel und Stecker angucke, dann ist BeQuiet da die Nummer 1. Seasonic ist ebenso wenig perfekt wie Cougar.
Was nützen 10 Jahre Garantie, wenn der Hersteller es doch nicht tauscht, weil es irgendwas zu bemängeln gibt (ich muss nur an EVGA Karten denken, wie oft haben die nicht getauscht ).


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also ich bin mit BQ gerade im Gespräch über ein P9, zum Cougar kann ich sagen Top Spannungswerte


----------



## Frosdedje (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Athena Power AP-MFATX35 350W bei Hardwaresecrets:
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/artic...-Review/1282/1

Im Grunde ein sehr solides und interessanes Netzteil im Flex-ATX Format, das seine
Nennelsitung schaffen tut, aber die Restwelligkeit ist ziemlich im Argen.
Schade eigentlich, da die Effizenz auch in Ordnung ist.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Andere Frage:
Welche Netzteile passen prima zum Song "Highway To Hell" von ACDC?


----------



## Strahleman (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> ... und das aggressive Marketing ... naja, das ist bei Listan ja nun nix neues ... nicht umsonst sind die mit BQ! so groß geworden


Jop, da ist Be Quiet nicht die einzige Firma, da gab es schon einige vor ihnen 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit BQ gerade im Gespräch über ein P9, zum Cougar kann ich sagen Top Spannungswerte


Nur leider reichen Spannungswerte bei Weitem nicht aus um ein Netzteil qualitativ einzuordnen. Dann könnte man ja auch auf Tests verzichten und nach dem 80Plus Siegel kaufen...
Und generell sollte man nie Netzteile schlecht reden, wenn man sie noch nicht einmal getestet hat. Das kann auch gerne mal nach hinten losgehen


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Strahlemann Ja klar R/N ist auch wichtig, aber neben Spannungen und Effizienz ehet 2 rangig.
Und ganz sicher sollte man nicht schlecht von etw. reden das man nicht selbst hatte,
aber bei manchen NTs alias Inter Tech Sl 500 kannste gleich sagen kauf dir nen D Böller.
P.S Das Cougar hab ich ja da


----------



## Strahleman (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hehe, ja, das hat sich bei deinem ersten Post dazu ("Fanboygesülze....") ein wenig so angehört.
Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass du ein P9 zum Testen bekommst und dann kannst du ja auch einen direkten Vergleich ziehen  Wäre bestimmt auch einmal interessant Cougar und Be Quiet in einem Usertest direkt miteinander zu vergleichen.


----------



## WallaceXIV (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jemand von euch schon mal ein Nox Pulsar 750 W in der Hand gehabt, bzw. ist euch der Hersteller bekannt?


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jap eig. wollte ich ein P10 aber das dauert noch bis ich eins bekomme, daher haben sie mir ein P9 angeboten


----------



## Strahleman (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Jemand von euch schon mal ein Nox Pulsar 750 W in der Hand gehabt, bzw. ist euch der Hersteller bekannt?


Ich hätte jetzt von der Aufmachung her auf Super Flower getippt. Wird auch im Text auf Seite 2 ganz unten einmal genannt.


----------



## poiu (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja würde auch sagen SF, die haben auch ja das Patent für diese art von KM anschlüssen wenn ich mich richtig entsinne


----------



## Erzbaron (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich schließe mich an, das dürfte zu 99,99% ein Superblümchen sein 

@ Wa1lock

Bis die P10 kommen dauerts noch einige Wochen ... die P9 und E8 sind super (hatte ja schon beide Serien hier ^^), viel spannender finde ich erstmal die kommenden L8  Poiu weiss warum ^^


----------



## Strahleman (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Außerdem ist die fehlende OTP und die fehlende OCP ein Hinweis auf SF


----------



## Frosdedje (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Für mich sieht das NOX Pulsar 700W irgendwie wie ein betagtes Andyson-Fabrikat 
als nach einem Super Flower aus, aber schon interessant, dass es tatsächlich von SF kommt.

Und wer will meine Frage beantworten, bitte? 


> Welche Netzteile passen prima zum Song "Highway To Hell" von ACDC?


----------



## WallaceXIV (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann müsste es doch sicher ein Super Flower Pendant (mit Super Lower Label) geben, oder?

Am nächsten kommt wohl das SF700R14A Aurora Lightning.http://www.hard-h2o.com/images/reviews/fuentes/nox-pulsar-750/nox-pulsar-750-03tb.jpg


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> ich schließe mich an, das dürfte zu 99,99% ein Superblümchen sein
> 
> @ Wa1lock
> 
> Bis die P10 kommen dauerts noch einige Wochen ... die P9 und E8 sind super (hatte ja schon beide Serien hier ^^), viel spannender finde ich erstmal die kommenden L8  Poiu weiss warum ^^


 Jop und bis sie aber verfügbar sind dauerst noch länger, bspw. werden die Platin NTs von Seasonic und Cougar am 31. vorgestellt aber ich kann sie erst im September/Juli bekommen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> ja würde auch sagen SF, die haben auch ja das Patent für diese art von KM anschlüssen wenn ich mich richtig entsinne


 
Öhm, ich kenne aber diese Anschlüsse noch von Tagan wenn mich nicht alles täuscht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das war irgendwie lizenziert wer aber  von wem das lizenziert hat,  keine Ahnung


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also soweit ich mich erinnere hatte Super Flower das zuerst und Tagan hats dann abgekupfert, oder vertausche ich da was?


----------



## soulpain (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Topower -> Tagan
Topower -> SF


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

??? Ich dachte Super Flower produziert selbst??


----------



## poiu (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Topower -> Tagan
> Topower -> SF


 


hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> ??? Ich dachte Super Flower produziert selbst??


 

Ach ja stimmt genau, danke soulpian, beide haben das wohl von  Topwer lizenziert.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist das dann ein Topower: Fuente de alimentacin Nox Pulsar 750 W oder doch ein SF weil wie gesagt meine letzte Info war das SF selber baut.


----------



## Systemcrash (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> ... und das aggressive Marketing ... naja, das ist bei Listan ja nun nix neues ... nicht umsonst sind die mit BQ! so groß geworden


 

Eben, das war schon früher so. Und erwähn doch bitte, das man auch mit äußerst mittelmäßiger Technik irgendwo groß geworden ist 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die E5 waren echt ein Griff ins Klo.



Ja, aber damals waren die gehypt ohne Ende; zumindest bei vielen, die etwas sparen wollten und kein Dark Power gekauft haben. Ist natürlich Pech, das es eine Ausfallserie war, das wußte ich beim Kauf aber noch nicht.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das geht ja auch, das Netzteil ist nie wirklich belastet worden, sowas  liegt bei mir auch noch rum, ist zwar schon alt und für einen neuen  Computer würde ich es nicht mehr nehmen, aber wenn man noch eine alte  Kiste hat, dann rein damit.



Hab auch net vor, dieses NT mit strammen 11A auf 12V an einen neuen PC zu hängen 

Heißt deine Aussage, das alle nicht allzu alten, abgerauchten NTs an der Lastgrenze betrieben wurden? Seh ich nicht so  . 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich recht, aber der Vor Ort Service von BeQuiet kostet  nun mal (unabhängig davon, wie oft der jetzt in Anspruch genommen wird),  aber ob es nun 3 oder 5 Jahre sind, macht für mich nun nicht wirklich  den Unterschied.



Für mich bei gleichen/ähnlichen Preis schon, wenn die Technik ähnlich gut ist.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso Garantie?
> Ich hab gesagt, dass sie technisch auf einer Höhe mit den genannten  Netzteilen sind, das hat mit der Garantie nichts zu tun und wenn ich mit  die Kabel und Stecker angucke, dann ist BeQuiet da die Nummer 1.  Seasonic ist ebenso wenig perfekt wie Cougar.



Ich meinte das so, das bq zwar bestimmt auf einen ähnlich Level sind wie Seasonic/Cougar, aber bei den technischen Eigenschaften diese Hersteller nicht übertrifft.
Somit muß ich nach anderen Gründen schauen, die dann die Kaufentscheidung beeinflußen.


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also wegen des P9s, da bekomm ich ein Sample zum testen, ihr könnt euch freuen


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Heißt deine Aussage, das alle nicht allzu alten, abgerauchten NTs an der Lastgrenze betrieben wurden? Seh ich nicht so  .



Nö, aber das bedeutet, dass man auch Netzteile haben kann, die einfach nur laufen, und zwar scheinbar ewig. Dabei ist Temperatur ja nun mal wichtig, denn das lässt die Komponenten schneller altern.



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Ich meinte das so, das bq zwar bestimmt auf einen ähnlich Level sind wie Seasonic/Cougar, aber bei den technischen Eigenschaften diese Hersteller nicht übertrifft.
> Somit muß ich nach anderen Gründen schauen, die dann die Kaufentscheidung beeinflußen.



Richtig, das tue ich auch, ich gucke dann nach guten Kabeln und Steckern und finde den Vor Ort Austauschservice gut, ist mir lieber als es einschicken und Wochen auf ein Ersatzgerät warten zu müssen, denn meine Erfahrung ist nämlich die, dass Netzteile eben entweder recht früh kaputt gehen oder eben einige Jahre laufen.
Ein Netzteil, das nach 3 Jahren kaputt gegangen ist, ist mir noch nicht unter gekommen.


----------



## Frosdedje (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und hier zwei weitere Netzteiltests bei hardwaresecrets:
Corsair CX430 V2 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets
LEPA G700-MA Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sieht ja bei beiden recht gut aus. Das Corsair ist robuste Kost für den kleinen Geldbeutel und das LEPA ist Enermax, nur eben etwas billiger.


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Lepa hab ich auch hier, ist ein sehr gutes Gerät nur das Design ist


----------



## Systemcrash (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sieht ja bei beiden recht gut aus. Das Corsair ist robuste Kost für den kleinen Geldbeutel und das LEPA ist Enermax, nur eben etwas billiger.


 
Billigere Technik als Enermax?


----------



## poiu (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

die teureren LEPA sind ja Modo87, aber die billigen 30€ teile könnten vom Fremdherstellern sein CWT, Andyson usw.


----------



## Philipus II (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ist das dann ein Topower: Fuente de alimentacin Nox Pulsar 750 W oder doch ein SF weil wie gesagt meine letzte Info war das SF selber baut.


Tal y como vemos en el PCB principal, esta fuente la fabrica Super Flower Computer Inc.
Ist wohl ein SF. Sagen zumindest die


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Billigere Technik als Enermax?


 Die G Serie ist Enermax, selbe Technik, nur billiger verkauft


----------



## Systemcrash (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Thx ihr beiden  

Weiß jemand was über die W? Die N sind verdächtig billig, da hab ich keine großen Erwartungen


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was willst du denn wissen?
Warum kein G, die sind echt super


----------



## soulpain (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist einfach das billigste 80Plus Design von CWT. Wie bei Thermaltake, den Corsair CX etc.


----------



## Systemcrash (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@*Wa1lock*

Die G sind mir zu teuer und weit überdimensioniert. Mir würde derzeit ein 400-450W locker ausreichen. Da wär sogar ein echtes Enermax 87+ 500W noch eher in meiner Auswahl 



@*soulpain*

Die N oder die W?

Und was ist eigentlich mit B?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Billigere Technik als Enermax?


 
Billigerer Preis als Enermax.


----------



## Systemcrash (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und warum sollte man bei Coolergiant sowas tun? Ist doch besser, wenn man die teuere Version verkaufen kann.

Oder spekuliert man darauf, das der Name Enermax doch eher gekauft wird, man aber auch was für Kunden anbietet die weniger ausgeben wollen?

Wobei ich ganz ehrlich sagen muß, das ein sparsamer KUnde auch kein G kauft


----------



## Shi (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie sind eigentlich die hier: MS-Tech Vertigo V-GO 350W ATX 2.3 | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland ? Ähnlicher Geheimtipp wie Rasurbo RAPM? Hat immerhin 80+ Bronze


----------



## poiu (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

keine ahnung was das ist habe versucht infos von MS-Tech zu bekommen als die NT´s am Markt erschienen sind. 

lapidare Antwort "sowas geben wir nicht Preis" na ja wenn die meinen spätestens wenn ich die Platine sehe weiß ich Bescheid also kein großes Geheimnis aber bis dahin "keine empfehlung"


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Besorg dir doch eins und mach ein Review.


----------



## poiu (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

auf gut Deutsch " da ScheiB ich drauf!" 

wenn die nicht wollen dann eben nicht, hab damals auch nur nach Fotos aus dem Innenraum gefragt, also nicht mal nach Samples^^

nebenbei werde ich mir  für das nächste Projekt  ein paar viel interessantere NTs kaufen,  aber erstmal geht das aktuelle Online, hat ja lange genug gedauert


----------



## Shi (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich nicht, dafür hab ich viel zu wenig Ahnung von NTs, aber Poiu, du kannst das doch tun oder?


----------



## Strahleman (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So grad fix das Corsair TX 750 V2 über die Chroma gejagt. Ist wirklich ein solides Netzteil mit stabilen Werten


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> aber erstmal geht das aktuelle Online, hat ja lange genug gedauert


 
Wann denn, heute noch? 



Strahleman schrieb:


> So grad fix das Corsair TX 750 V2 über die Chroma gejagt. Ist wirklich ein solides Netzteil mit stabilen Werten



Bedeutet "solide" bei dir Durchschnitt?


----------



## Strahleman (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nene, solide bedeutet, dass das Netzteil beim Test überzeugt hat und die Werte allesamt so sind, wie man sie sich es wünscht  Spannungsregulation der 12V-Rail lag z. B. unter 1%.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Klingt doch nicht schlecht. Wie sieht es denn mit der Effizienz aus?


----------



## Strahleman (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Effizienz liegt in den oberen Grenzen von 80Plus Bronze (230V). Bei mir wird die Effizienz auf zwei Nachkommastellen genau berechnet und wenn man die Kommastellen aufrundet, rutscht das Netzteil bei mir in 80Plus Silber (z. B. 88,76% -> 89%).


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das sind sehr gute Werte. 
Hast du das für PCGH getestet oder machst du ein Review draus?


----------



## poiu (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

heute nicht, ich hoffe aber die Woche, die fehlenden sachen trudeln langsam ein....

muss mit Erzbaron noch einen gemeinsamen Launch Termin absprechen


----------



## Philipus II (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Übrigens: xilence trauts sich ins luxx.
Wer dort eh registriert ist, kann ja mal seinen Senf dazugeben


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wir haben hier schon Kaktus und der reicht vollkommen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Übrigens: xilence trauts sich ins luxx.
> Wer dort eh registriert ist, kann ja mal seinen Senf dazugeben


 
Hast du mal einen Link oder ist das nur allgemein gesagt?


----------



## Frosdedje (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hier:
Forum de Luxx - Profil ansehen: Eddy@Xilence

Und im Überigen ein Usertest von der SPS-XP-Reihe:
[User-Review] Xilence SPS-XP250.SFX (80 PLUS Bronze) - 250W Netzteil im SFX-Format - Forum de Luxx
Überraschend ist eher, dass man als Elektronik ein Enhance ala Sharkoon Rush Power M/C 
verbaut hat, nur auf SFX-Format zurrecht gestutzt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f259/
http://www.preissuchmaschine.de/preisvergleich/popup.asp?pid=774378355&pnr=1&foto=1


----------



## Strahleman (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Habe auf der CeBIT mit zwei Jungs von JET-Computer lange und viel geredet. Auch über Netzteile und da hieß es, dass Xilence nun wesentlich präsenter werden möchte und auch jetzt umdenkt und ein großes Augenmerk auf Qualität legen will. Das XQ-1200 war ja schon brauchbar und auch eine Office-Reihe (?!) soll sich qualitativ wesentlich verbessern. Was final dabei rumkommt, muss man natürlich abwarten, aber ich fand das Gespräch doch recht interessant 

@quantenslipstream: Habe ich für PC-Max getestet und dazu wird es auch sehr bald einen Test zu geben


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Den Satz "Auch über Netzteile und da hieß es, dass Xilence nun wesentlich  präsenter werden möchte und auch jetzt umdenkt und ein großes Augenmerk  auf Qualität legen will." hat @Kaktus schon vor gefühlten zwei Jahren von sich gegeben, als er ein Gespräch mit zwei Leuten von Xilence hatte! Ist kein Scherz stimmt wirklich.


----------



## poiu (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das hat doch Kaktus auch hier mehrmals im Thread erwähnt, somit Nix neues


----------



## Erzbaron (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Den Satz "Auch über Netzteile und da hieß es, dass Xilence nun wesentlich  präsenter werden möchte und auch jetzt umdenkt und ein großes Augenmerk  auf Qualität legen will." hat @Kaktus schon vor gefühlten zwei Jahren von sich gegeben, als er ein Gespräch mit zwei Leuten von Xilence hatte! Ist kein Scherz stimmt wirklich.


 
*hust* nicht umsonst arbeitet unser Kaktus jetzt für Xilence ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Stefan zu be quiet, Kaktus zu Xilence und wo gehst du hin? Das kann ja nicht mehr lange gehen bis sich ne Netzteilfirma dich kascht.


----------



## Systemcrash (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

be quiet 


Ich freu mich zwar immer über große Auswahl, aber Xilence wird letztendlich auch nur irgendwelche Standard-OEM-Designs labeln lassen, ein besonderer Kaufanreiz fehlt mir dann. Außer man bietet Enermax-Technik zu Intertech-Preisen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ach ich freu mich ja schon wenn solche Firmen wie Xilence, LC-Power, Inter-Tech keine Chinaböller mehr bauen. Sicher würde sich ein Hardware Neerd niemals solche Teile einbauen aber für den Otto Normalverbraucher wären sie ok aber leider haben sie noch immer nicht die Kurve bekommen außer Super Flower die wirklich weg vom Chinaknaller Image sind!


----------



## Systemcrash (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und warum freust du dich darauf?

Wenn die uali besser wird, werden die Dinger teurer. Dann sinds außerdem die x-ten Versionen eines FSP/CWT/x-Designs, das schon unter zig anderen Labels verkauft wird.

Und jonnyguru hätte dann keine NTs mehr zum Hochjagen


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Strahleman schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream: Habe ich für PC-Max getestet und dazu wird es auch sehr bald einen Test zu geben



Alles klar, wäre nett, wenn du mir einen Link schicken würdest, wenn du den Test online hast, danke. 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> *hust* nicht umsonst arbeitet unser Kaktus jetzt für Xilence ...


 
Man wollte mich schon als neuen Werbeträger für Inter Tech anheuern, aber als ich zum ersten Shooting einen Feuerlöscher mitbrachte, platze der Deal wieder, keine Ahnung, warum.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab aber jetzt gehört das man wenn man gleich drei LC-Power kauft man einen Feuerlöscher umsonst dazu bekommt! quanti vielleicht solltest du es mal bei denn versuchen, da brauchst du dann auch keinen mit zu bringen da haben ein ganzen Löschzug dazu bestellt!


----------



## Frosdedje (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Und jonnyguru hätte dann keine NTs mehr zum Hochjagen


Ach, es gibt doch auf dem Markt noch genügend andere Netzteile, die technisch 
so schrott sind, dass man diese locker in die Luft jagen kann.  
Da muss sich bei JonnyGURU oder woanders keine Sorgen machen.

FRage:
Kann es sein, dass die Elektronik der Xilence Eco Series von CompuCase/HEC kommt?
Die Lastdaten des 450W-Modell sprechen anscheinend dafür, ähnlich dem Cougar A 300W,aber dass man 
da 450W rausholen kann, zweifle ich ziemlich stark und die +12V-Gesamtleistung wird auch sehr bescheiden ausfallen.


----------



## Shi (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> *hust* nicht umsonst arbeitet unser Kaktus jetzt für Xilence ...


 Ohne Scheiß?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich hab aber jetzt gehört das man wenn man gleich drei LC-Power kauft man einen Feuerlöscher umsonst dazu bekommt! quanti vielleicht solltest du es mal bei denn versuchen, da brauchst du dann auch keinen mit zu bringen da haben ein ganzen Löschzug dazu bestellt!


 
Bei LC-Power gibts nur Löschdecken. 
Feuerlöscher bekommst du bei MS Tech.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Ohne Scheiß?



Jo das stimmt, der kam mit denen in Verbindung durch seine Kühler Tests die er immer gemacht hat! Die Kühler gehen ja echt, sind zwar nicht Top of the Pop aber schlecht auch nicht. Bei NT's ist leider alles außer die XQ Serie Müll besonders die Red Wings, gab zwar mal ein Update vonder Serie aber viel besser sind die dann auch nicht geworden.


----------



## poiu (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Ohne Scheiß?



ja Eddy @Xilence bei HWluxx = Kaktus/Stechpalme ich dachte das wäre schon länger bekannt hier 

na dann wisst ihr es jetzt 




			
				hulkhardy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Stefan zu be quiet, Kaktus zu Xilence und wo gehst du hin? Das kann ja nicht mehr lange gehen bis sich ne Netzteilfirma dich kascht



ach er ist ja bei PC-Master und die sind ja mit Scythe  im Bett haben da enge Kontakte, somit ist er indirekt bei Scythe 

poiu schnell *duck & cover*


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> ach er ist ja bei PC-Master und die sind ja mit Scythe  im Bett haben da enge Kontakte, somit ist er indirekt bei Scythe


 
Kein Wunder also, dass die Scythe Chouriki plötzlich so belobt werden.


----------



## Frosdedje (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> ach er ist ja bei PC-Master und die sind ja mit Scythe  im Bett haben da enge Kontakte, somit ist er indirekt bei Scythe


Muss ich damit rechnen, dass ich möglicherweise von OCZ, LEPA, Sharkoon, 
XFX, Xigmatek oder von einem anderen Netzteilhersteller abgeworben werden kann?


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Muss ich damit rechnen, dass ich möglicherweise von OCZ, LEPA, Sharkoon,
> XFX, Xigmatek oder von einem anderen Netzteilhersteller abgeworben werden kann?


 
Bestimmt von OCZ, die habens echt nötig


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mich will keiner haben. 
Ich kriege nicht mal Samples geschenkt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Muss ich damit rechnen, dass ich möglicherweise von OCZ, LEPA, Sharkoon,
> XFX, Xigmatek oder von einem anderen Netzteilhersteller abgeworben werden kann?


 
Wer sagt denn, dass du es nicht längst schon bist!

@ Quante: Die werden wissen, warum...


----------



## Frosdedje (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Wer sagt denn, dass du es nicht längst schon bist!


Ich wurde noch nicht abgeworben, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, 
dass sowas passieren kann, sind nicht schlecht. 

@quantenslipstream:
Vielleicht lag es einfach an den falschen Kontakten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mich will keiner haben.
> Ich kriege nicht mal Samples geschenkt.


 
Bei dem ganzen Sex wo du hast, Nymphoman, ist es auch kein Wunder! Niemand glaubt das du noch genug Zeit dafür hast ein NT zu testen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wieso testen? Wer hat was von testen gesagt?


----------



## Clonemaster (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo, wollte mal fragen was ihr von dem NT haltet:

Enermax Modu87+ 700W

Finde es für den Preis echt extrem Teuer ! Hab es zur Zeit hier rumliegen, 
selber hab ich noch ein Corsair AX750 eingebaut, das nur ca. 130,- € gekostet hat.

Also 25,- € günstiger, wo sind hier die Unterschiede die den Preis ausmachen?

MfG Clonemaster


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jo aber das Enermax Modu87+ ist eins der besten NT's auf dem Markt und das lassen die sich halt bezahlen. Ist halt, für ne Marke zahlst du immer mehr.


----------



## Clonemaster (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und warum genau ist es besser? ^^
"Nur" wegen den paar Kondensatoren, die etwas hochwertiger sind?

Corsair ist ja wohl auch keine billig-Marke


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso testen? Wer hat was von testen gesagt?


 
Jetzt bekommst du garantiert mehr keins.....los geh deine Frau bürsten ist schon fast dunkel.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Clonemaster schrieb:


> Und warum genau ist es besser? ^^
> "Nur" wegen den paar Kondensatoren, die etwas hochwertiger sind?
> 
> Corsair ist ja wohl auch keine billig-Marke


 
Spannungsstabiel, extrem leise auch bei Vollast, sehr haltbar. Sehr gutes KM, super Platine und ja auch sehr gute Bauteile nicht nur gute Kondis.


----------



## Clonemaster (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Alles klar, vielen Dank !

Was wäre das Konkurrenzprodukt zum genannten Enermax von BeQuiet?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Seasonic X und die Cougar GX.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eneremax ist schon sehr gut, aber wie auch bei Bentley oder Benz, kostet auch der Name etwas.



Clonemaster schrieb:


> Alles klar, vielen Dank !
> 
> Was wäre das Konkurrenzprodukt zum genannten Enermax von BeQuiet?


 
Alle hochwertigen Netzteile sind sehr dicht beieinander, auch BeQuiet gehört dazu, ebenso Corsair, Cougar, Antec...


----------



## Clonemaster (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Okey, dankeschön  

Das Enermax taugt mir vom Design halt überhaupt nicht,.. der Goldene Lüfter


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Clone Das Lepa G 700 ist das selbe NT nur 20€ billiger


----------



## poiu (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Corsair AX ist auch ein Top NT, im inneren steckt ja ein Seasonic X und für denn Preis ist es wirklich sehr gute Wahl, aber es ist unter Volllast nicht so leise wie das P9 ( das enermax müsste auch leiser sein, hatte ichaber noch nicht *heul*), aber wer von euch kann schon 750W abverlangen 


@Frosdedje 



> Muss ich damit rechnen, dass ich möglicherweise von OCZ, LEPA, Sharkoon,
> XFX, Xigmatek oder von einem anderen Netzteilhersteller abgeworben werden kann?



ich kann mir schlimmere Jobs vorstellen als für ein NT Hersteller zu arbeiten  vorallem wenn wie einige von uns spaß dran haben!


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann lieber gleich ein X-760 von seasonic...


----------



## Erzbaron (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> ja Eddy @Xilence bei HWluxx = Kaktus/Stechpalme ich dachte das wäre schon länger bekannt hier
> 
> na dann wisst ihr es jetzt
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaub ich weis wer am 04.06. kein Bier bekommt aber dafür ganz viele Nüsse 

Das "Problem" ist ja nicht das ich nicht durchaus Bock hätte in der Branche zu arbeiten ... sondern es hat ganz einfach monetäre Gründe, keiner ist bereit mir ein vergleichbares Gehalt zu zahlen zu dem was ich gegenwärtig verdiene  die zweitgrößte Private Krankenversicherung Deutschlands hat am Freitag versucht mich abzuwerben ... aber als die mir das "Einstiegsgehalt" genannt haben musste ich erstmal herzhaft lachen ... außerdem bin ich Vertriebler und kein Techniker ...


----------



## Strahleman (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Dann lieber gleich ein X-760 von seasonic...


Und knapp 25 Euro mehr zahlen für identische Qualität? Neeee, da greif ich pers. lieber zu nem Corsair, das ist zwar ein wenig lauter, aber wenn ich wirklich 750 Watt verbraten sollte, hör ich das Netzteil sowieso net mehr 

In dieser Klasse nehmen sich alle Netzteile nicht mehr viel. Da geht es glaub ich letzten Endes um die Dicke des Geldbeutels und den persönlichen Geschmack. Der eine steht auf goldene Lüfter und der andere eben auf komplettes Kabelmanagement.


----------



## poiu (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich weis wer am 04.06. kein Bier bekommt aber dafür ganz viele Nüsse



soll das ein versuchter Anschlag werden, wie willst du das machen die unters Bier mischen  





> Das "Problem" ist ja nicht das ich nicht durchaus Bock hätte in der Branche zu arbeiten ... sondern es hat ganz einfach monetäre Gründe, keiner ist bereit mir ein vergleichbares Gehalt zu zahlen zu dem was ich gegenwärtig verdiene  die zweitgrößte Private Krankenversicherung Deutschlands hat am Freitag versucht mich abzuwerben ... aber als die mir das "Einstiegsgehalt" genannt haben musste ich erstmal herzhaft lachen ... außerdem bin ich Vertriebler und kein Techniker ...



hängt ja davon ab was man macht, sonst kann das ja nur ein Hobby bzw. netter Nebenjob sein.


----------



## Erzbaron (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wieso drunter mischen? Du bekommst nur die Nüsse hingestellt und dann wirste wieder zugreifen ... du erinnerst dich ans letzte mal?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Oh man erster Arbeitstag nach 5 Monaten gammeln mensch bin ich am arsch! @poiu pass auf manche Nüsse könne Blausäure entwickeln und die kann tödlich sein! Galt im Mittelalter als perfekter Mord. Aber ich sag dir Katzenhalter sind die nettesten Menschen laut Statistik von daher würd der Baron das niemals fertig bringen............aber man weiß ja nie.


----------



## poiu (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Hulk dann wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg im neuen Job 

@Erzbaron


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Strahleman schrieb:


> Und knapp 25 Euro mehr zahlen für identische Qualität? Neeee, da greif ich pers. lieber zu nem Corsair, das ist zwar ein wenig lauter, aber wenn ich wirklich 750 Watt verbraten sollte, hör ich das Netzteil sowieso net mehr
> 
> In dieser Klasse nehmen sich alle Netzteile nicht mehr viel. Da geht es glaub ich letzten Endes um die Dicke des Geldbeutels und den persönlichen Geschmack. Der eine steht auf goldene Lüfter und der andere eben auf komplettes Kabelmanagement.


 Gibt es nicht noch Unterschiede zwischen dem X 750 und dem X 760?


----------



## poiu (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

beim Corsair ist die Bestückung etwas anders ( immer noch sehr sehr Hochwertig), der lüftergrill ist anders, teils Flachband kabel, andere Platinen Revison, 7 Jahre Garantie vs. 5 Jahre + immer neugerät Austausch bei Seaosnic, ach so und die seasonic haben vergoldete Kontakte


----------



## soulpain (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und Corsair hat den Delta Netzfilter samt Drossel mit etwas geringerer Induktivität. Macht aber nicht viel aus.


----------



## poiu (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja Unterschiede bei der Bestückung


----------



## Frosdedje (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Inzwischen ahben die Kollegen von HardOCP den Enermax MaxRevo 1350W
unter die Lupe genommen und für sehr gut befunden:
Enermax MaxRevo 1350W Power Supply Review - Enermax MaxRevo 1350W Power Supply Review | [H]ard|OCP


----------



## soulpain (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na da haben sie die Elkos aber mal schön unter das PCB gequetscht, Hauptsache keine Wärmekonvektion.
Ansonsten nicht schlecht.


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich habe auch noch mal eine Frage zum Corsair AX750. Was ist der Unterschied bei der Platine (außer das die von Corsair schwarz und die vom Seasonic grün ist^^)?
Und ist die Bestückung nicht eigentlich identisch? Ich meine, zum Bespiel der Primärkondensator beim X-760 ist doch ein 420V  390 Mikrofad Modell. Der gleiche wird beim Corsair eingesetzt. Oder irre ich mich jetzt?

Und rein von oben betrachtet, wirken beide Netzteile vollkommen identisch. 

Entschuldigt die viele Fragerei, ich konnte ein AX750 mir mal sehr genau ansehen, das X-760 leider nur auf Bildern...


----------



## Frosdedje (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Super Flower Golden Green Pro 1300W bei JonnyGURU getestet:
Super Flower Golden Green 1300W Review

Wenn ich die Screenshots von diesem Super Flower ansehe, scheint es fünf +12V-Leitungen zu haben,
aber ob da eine funktionierende OCP da ist, kann ich irgendwie nicht erkennen.


----------



## Shi (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Scheint ja ein gutes Teil zu sein, und die Lötqualität ist auch gut


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es hat eine Leitung, wenn ich das so sehe, 110 Ampere, oder so.
Und ob man da OCP hat oder nicht, spielt keine Rolle mehr, wie man bei Corsair AX1200 gesehen hat.


----------



## Strahleman (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich schließe mich da mal der Behauptung von jonny an und sage auch, dass es keine OCP hat. Man findet zumindest auf den Fotos nichts, was für eine OCP-Absicherung spricht. Aber ansonsten sieht es von der Qualität ja nicht übel aus.



> Also, there is   no mention of warranty period or process anywhere on the box or in the documentation.   Even if it's only a year or two, who do I contact?


Na, wir könnten jonny ja mal zur Sicherheit den deutschen Super Flower Kontakt zukommen lassen


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Strahleman schrieb:


> Na, wir könnten jonny ja mal zur Sicherheit den deutschen Super Flower Kontakt zukommen lassen


 
Mal im Kommentar Bereich ein paar Links liegen lassen.


----------



## Systemcrash (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wo bleibt denn ein Statement von Hulky?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jetzt, wo er wieder keulen muss, hat er keine Zeit mehr zum Posten.


----------



## Systemcrash (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und wer verteidigt jetzt die Ehre von Superblume  ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich warte ja noch darauf, dass der Superflower Staff wieder zurück kommt. 
Bei Erfolg sollte man immer für einen zweiten Teil offen sein.


----------



## Systemcrash (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Welche Art von Erfolg? Erfolgreiche Beseitigung jeglicher Sympathie in einem Forum  ? Weiß ja nicht genau, was hier abging, war vor meiner Zeit hier 


BTT: Kommt in den nächsten Wochen was Interessantes im Bereich 400-450W? brauch bald wieder was, aber etwas was ich in letzter Zeit weder bei mir selbst noch bei Kollegen verbaut habe (Cougar, Seasonic, Scythe). Sollte aber 2x PCIe und 5x SATA, 4xIDE haben

Komisch, gestern gabs das Aurum 400W für knapp über 50€, heut kostet es wieder fast 60.


----------



## david430 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ach das ist noch gar nicht so lange her mit dem typen von superblume. im endeffekt war sein verhalten schon deplatziert, um ein unternehmen zu repräsentieren, unseriös war das schon ein wenig, aber allzu schlimm, wie es jetzt hier im forum ständig rumgeistert war es dann auch wieder nicht


----------



## Strahleman (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Systemcrash: Ich hab hier zwei Samples von LEPA. Einmal das 400W N-Modell und einmal das 450 W-Modell. Zu einem der beiden werde ich demnächst noch was schreiben. Vielleicht passt es ja in dein Beuteschema


----------



## Frosdedje (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ein User bei ComputerBase hat im Forum vom CHIP online id. Bilder vom FSP Hexa 500W gefunden:
ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Netzteile Netzteildiskussionsthread
PREVIEW: FSP HEXA, the black saga

Die Bilder von der Elektronik ähneln eher eines Einsteigermodel vom be quiet,
dem Pure Power L7, aber dafür erheblich preiswerter.


----------



## Systemcrash (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@David430

Haha, so einen ähnlichen Fall kenn ich von P3DNow. Da wars ein User, der sich über die Art beschwerte, wie man im Forum Raptoxx umging. Und dann stellte es sich raus, das der Typ sich mit einer Mailadresse eines Raptoxx-Mitarbeiters registrierte 

Naja, kommt eben vor.

Wer mal richtig seltsame Mitarbeiter kennenlernen will, sollte mal den Edision (Digital-Receiver)-Support anschreiben. Bei den Antworten fragt man sich wo man gelandet ist 


@Strahlemann

Uhm, das 450W könnte ich grad noch so als brauchbar einstufen, zumindest von den Anschlüssen her. Sollte dann allerdings auch Eff-Werte in Fast-Bereich Silber schaffen, so wie die Antec HCG

Ein echtes Silber oder Gold wär mir allerdings lieber  . Da siehts derzeit eher mäßig aus in dieser Leistungsklasse.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Welche Art von Erfolg? Erfolgreiche Beseitigung jeglicher Sympathie in einem Forum  ? Weiß ja nicht genau, was hier abging, war vor meiner Zeit hier
> 
> 
> BTT: Kommt in den nächsten Wochen was Interessantes im Bereich 400-450W? brauch bald wieder was, aber etwas was ich in letzter Zeit weder bei mir selbst noch bei Kollegen verbaut habe (Cougar, Seasonic, Scythe). Sollte aber 2x PCIe und 5x SATA, 4xIDE haben
> ...


 
Mein Tipp:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a583800.htmlhttp://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a583800.html

leise und effizient


----------



## WallaceXIV (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mal etwas Offtopic und Ihr kennt das Bild sicher, aber es ist immer wieder schön: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Systemcrash (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@PCGHGS

Uhm, bequiet bin ich etwas kritisch gegenüber, auch wenn die E8 nicht schlecht sein sollen

@WallaceXIV

Kein Prob, ich war Elektriker und mußte sowas mal ausrechnen


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> @PCGHGS
> 
> Uhm, bequiet bin ich etwas kritisch gegenüber, auch wenn die E8 nicht schlecht sein sollen


Warum? 
Es hat doch nichts mit mir zu tun, oder?


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mit dir doch nicht Stefan 
Dank dir bekomme ich ein Sample der 750 W Edition


----------



## poiu (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@WallaceXIV das Bild ist   kannte ich noch nicht


----------



## WallaceXIV (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> @WallaceXIV das Bild ist   kannte ich noch nicht


 
Hat mir vor der Vorstellung her immer gut geholfen.  Und man war auch immer gleich motiviert.


----------



## Frosdedje (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Neulich bei hardwaresecrets getestet, das zur Kategorie "Akte X" passen würde:
Logisys PS350MA Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

Und in diesem Gehäuse ist es verbaut:
Moneual MonCaso Sonamu G100 Case Review | Hardware Secrets
Erwähnenswert ist dabei das Feature "Standby Killer", mit dem 
man den Kampf gegen das globale Stromsparen ansagen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Mit dir doch nicht Stefan
> Dank dir bekomme ich ein Sample der 750 W Edition


 
Wieso kriegst du schon wieder ein Netzteil geschenkt? 
Ich darf mir nicht mal mehr eins kaufen, meine Frau sagt, dass ich erst die alten aufbrauchen soll.


----------



## Emericaner (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich will auch ein bequiet netzteil zugeschickt bekommen.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Quanti für ein Review 
@Emericaner Pff kauf dir eins, ich bin Schüler


----------



## Emericaner (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@wa1lock, ich bin auch schüler : P


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann werd Erwachsen und geh arbeiten


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Quanti für ein Review



Das ist mir schon klar, aber ändert nichts an meiner Feststellung.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Verbrauch du mal lieber deine NTs


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist nicht so einfach, wenn das Brett immer noch kaputt ist.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Meins auch 
Wobei mein neues demnächst kommen müsste, wenn das dann defekt ist gibts für Asus Ärger


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wieso?
Ich dachte, du hast schon wieder ein neues?


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das war doch auch defekt 
Nr. 3 rollt gerade an


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, das hab ich mitbekommen, aber ich dachte, du hast es schon.
Meins soll ja seit 2 Wochen da sein.


----------



## Systemcrash (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Warum?
> Es hat doch nichts mit mir zu tun, oder?



Nö, noch nicht  

Hat mit den abrauchenden E5 zu tun, auch noch mit den piepsenden Pure Power. Hatte ich geschrieben in deinem "Was haltet ihr von be quiet"-Thread


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Oh das Aurum gibts jetzt mit KM! 

FSP Aurum: Neue Netzteilserie mit 80-Plus-Gold-Zertifizierung - Update - netzteil, lüfter, pc


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jop, auch schon gesehen, nicht schlecht und ab der Leistungsklasse reicht es ja auch noch.
Hat sich der Preis eigentlich verändert?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Vorgänger sind von 59,90 Euro für die 400-Watt-Ausführung bis zu 86,16 Euro für ein 700-Watt-Exemplar im Preisvergleich zu finden.

edit: das KM sieht aber nicht so hochwertig aus, ich denke das kann FSP erheblich besser!


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na ja, KM kostet nun mal, sieht man beim Straight, die es ja mit und ohne gibt. Aber das 500 Watt um 65€ ist ja OK.


----------



## 90210 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wie laut ist den das und hat es einen gesteuerten Lüfter 
*FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold  700W ?*

und ist es gut verarbeitet ? 

was für Leistung wird man so in den Nächsten  5 bis 10 Jahren brauchen ? Kein SLI und keine 2 CPUs 

reichen da 700watt ?


----------



## 90210 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wie sieht es mit dem 

*AURUM CM GOLD 650 
*

aus reicht das ? und wo bekommt man es ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn du Standardkost nimmst, reicht ein 500 Watt Netzteil, auch in 5 Jahren noch.


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So fertig mit dem Review


----------



## Frosdedje (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Echt epischer Thread um ein Xilence Power 420W :
Xilence Power XP420.(12)R 2.0 - ForumBase


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jetzt kommt gleich Kaktus und behauptet es sei gut


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Echt epischer Thread um ein Xilence Power 420W :
> Xilence Power XP420.(12)R 2.0 - ForumBase


 
Sehr geil, die Xilence Jünger. 

Du hast aber einen geilen Satz drin:



> Die sind wirklich *preiswert*, *kosten nicht die Welt* und haben auch ein ordentliche Qualität.



Was denn nun, preiswert oder kosten nicht die Welt?


----------



## Frosdedje (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Jetzt kommt gleich Kaktus und behauptet es sei gut


Kein Problem, auch dafür gibt es was:
Gute und sachliche Argumente und noch das. 
Aber ich wäre froh, wenn die ganze Sache entgültig geklärt ist.

Und übrigens wird die High Current-Series bald Verstärkung in 
Form eines Seasonic-made High Gamer Plus bekommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Auf welche Seasonic basieren die denn?


----------



## poiu (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wird wahrscheinlich das Seasonic M12II in ANtec rot


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Toll, wo ist dann der Unterschied zum High Current Gamer?
Nur im KM?


----------



## Frosdedje (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Oder eher ein Seasonic M12II + DC-DC wie beim Antec True Power New.
Habe übrigens dazu eine kleine User-News geschrieben.


----------



## poiu (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

sorry meinte Seasonic M12*D* das bietet zB auch DctoDC

Seasonic M12D-750 750W ATX 2.2 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


aber die KM anschlüsse sehen anders aus *grübel* 

versuche später mal in Erfahrung zu bringen, nicht das dass Delta sind


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, klär das bitte ab, vielleicht findest du noch mehr Infos, super. 

Mach doch mal ein Review zum neuen Antec. 
(ach ja, du hast ja noch ein Review, was noch keiner kennt )


----------



## Strahleman (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Um mal wieder etwas Schwung in die Diskussion reinzubringen (ich glaube, wir hatten das Thema hier schonmal angeschnitten, aber auf 460 Seiten findet man das so schnell net wieder ):
Was haltet ihr davon, wenn man bei Tests komplett von dieser prozentualen Auslastung weggeht und mehr realistische Werte als Messpunkte heranzieht?


----------



## Frosdedje (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@poiu:
Hier haben sie schon einen Hinweis dazu, dass es sich um ein Seasonic handelt (aus dem Youtube-Video in meiner News):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So eine Kühler-Konstruktion ist eigentlich nur bei Seasonic typisch und es
wäre ziemlich ungewöhnlich, wenn es sich um Delta Electronics handeln soll.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Strahleman schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon, wenn man bei Tests komplett von dieser prozentualen Auslastung weggeht und mehr realistische Werte als Messpunkte heranzieht?


 
Wäre eine schöne Sache, was wäre denn da angedacht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Strahleman schrieb:


> Um mal wieder etwas Schwung in die Diskussion reinzubringen (ich glaube, wir hatten das Thema hier schonmal angeschnitten, aber auf 460 Seiten findet man das so schnell net wieder ):
> Was haltet ihr davon, wenn man bei Tests komplett von dieser prozentualen Auslastung weggeht und mehr realistische Werte als Messpunkte heranzieht?


 
Realismus kann ich nur begrüßen. Praxisnahe Tests sind für mich immer sinnvoller als irgendwelche Balken, die man nicht nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Gast12348 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was habt ihr den Xilence ist doch super  hatte schon 3 Kundenrechner mit nem Xilence bei mir stehen, allesamt mit abgerauchten Netzteil ( irgendwelche Xilence 460w dinger ) hab auch mal vor einiger zeit nen Xilence Power SPS-XP600 geschenkt bekommen, das hat genau 4 stunden gelebt, hab ich mit nem Pentium D und ner HD2900XT durch übertakten zerschossen


----------



## Shi (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Strahleman 
Find ich gut  So: HTPC: 100W, Spiele PC 400W, SLI PC 600W z.B.


----------



## Systemcrash (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Zu den neuen Antec: In dieser Leistungsklasse mit Bronze-NTs punkten zu wollen finde ich etwas schwach


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Zu den neuen Antec: In dieser Leistungsklasse mit Bronze-NTs punkten zu wollen finde ich etwas schwach


 
Mehr ist aus der Seasonic Plattform halt nicht rauszuholen.


----------



## Strahleman (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wusste ich's doch, dass man mit so ner Frage hier ein wenig Aktivität reinbringen kann 
@Hansvonwurst: Noch nichts konkretes, aber ich werde die Tage wohl mal ein Review hier im Forum schreiben und mich dort einmal so austoben, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe  Nur ich dachte mir, bevor ich mir die Mühe mach und es keiner so will, frag ich davor mal nach.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Strahleman schrieb:


> Nur ich dachte mir, bevor ich mir die Mühe mach und es keiner so will, frag ich davor mal nach.


 
Keine Sorge, gemeckert wird über ein Review so oder so, egal was du genau schreibst. 

Aber die Idee ist schon mal gut, mal schauen, wie du das umsetzt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Strahleman schrieb:


> Wusste ich's doch, dass man mit so ner Frage hier ein wenig Aktivität reinbringen kann
> @Hansvonwurst: Noch nichts konkretes, aber ich werde die Tage wohl mal ein Review hier im Forum schreiben und mich dort einmal so austoben, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe  Nur ich dachte mir, bevor ich mir die Mühe mach und es keiner so will, frag ich davor mal nach.


 
Ich finde beides interessant, sowohl praxis nahe Test also auch extrem Werte und Tests. Wie zum Beispiel die Sache mit dem 1200 Watt NT und das nicht abschalten sowohl auch die Angabe das so ein NT auch 1500 Watt liefern kann.


----------



## Systemcrash (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mehr ist aus der Seasonic Plattform halt nicht rauszuholen.


 
Für sowas gibts aber schon die HGC und TPN 2


----------



## poiu (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> @poiu:
> Hier haben sie schon einen Hinweis dazu, dass es sich um ein Seasonic handelt (aus dem Youtube-Video in meiner News):
> 
> 
> ...


 
Chrstoph hat es bestätigt Seasonic



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mehr ist aus der Seasonic Plattform halt nicht rauszuholen.



das M12D ist 80+ SIlver mehr ist da aber bei der alten Plattform nicht mehr drin


----------



## Strahleman (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Erkennt man auch u.a. an der Kupferfolie zur Abschirmung an der Tochterplatine der Eingangsfilterung. Ist mir so bislang auch nur bei Seasonic untergekommen.


----------



## poiu (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja nach denn Innenraum Bildern ist es eigentlich eindeutig  ich hatte aber schon vorher bei Chris angefragt

hoffentlich sind die aber nicht so laut wie das HCG 900W


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Realismus kann ich nur begrüßen. Praxisnahe Tests sind für mich immer sinnvoller als irgendwelche Balken, die man nicht nachvollziehen kann.


 Wer wollte neulich nochmal das ich mir ne Chroma hole um 100% Auslastung zu machen?


----------



## poiu (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wer Ahnung hat und dem die schwächen bewusst sind, der kann auch mit einer Sunmoon oder FAST ordentliche Tests machen, es muss nicht immer Chroma sein. Eine SUnmoon kostet neu 2,5k€ gebraucht deutlich günstiger natürlich 

Außerdem garantiert eine Chroma ja nicht automatisch einen guten Test


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das war eig. auch auf Quantis Aussage bezogen,
neulich hat er mir gesagt Ich soll ne Chroma kaufen, denn wen Interessiert schon die echte Leistungsaufnahme von einem PC.
Und jetzt dass ^^ 
P.S: Ich hab mich mal mit FSP in Kontakt gesetzt wegen dem Aurum


----------



## Strahleman (31. Mai 2011)

Das Aurum mit Kabelmanagement ist nun auch schon auf dem Weg zu mir. Mal schauen wie es abschneidet


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja der Herr Lee hat mir gesagt eig. bekommt es nur die Fachpresse, er schaut aber mal was geht 
Welches hast du bekommen/bekommst du?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Das war eig. auch auf Quantis Aussage bezogen,
> neulich hat er mir gesagt Ich soll ne Chroma kaufen, denn wen Interessiert schon die echte Leistungsaufnahme von einem PC.


 
Die echte Leistungsaufnahme interessiert schon, aber eben nicht so, wie du sie misst.


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dich interessiert also die Leistungsaufnahme auf der Sekundärseite, die immer gleich Ist, egal wie effizient das NT ist?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mich interessiert das richtige Messen, kriegst du ja nicht gebacken.


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Warum krieg ich das nicht gebacken??
Btw. Das Aurum kommt dann auch zu mir Strahleman  Piling said yes


----------



## Strahleman (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Dich interessiert also die Leistungsaufnahme auf der Sekundärseite, die immer gleich Ist, egal wie effizient das NT ist?



Kannst du das mal genauer erklären. Nicht, dass wir aneinander vorbeireden, aber die Leistungsaufnahme auf der Sekundärseite interessiert besonders bei der Berechnung der Effizienz.

Ich bekomm übrigens nen 650 Watt Aurum.


----------



## poiu (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Aurum CM 750W hat es leider nicht mehr in unseren Vergleich geschafft  

@Simon mir fällt grade ein hat dir der hannes schon die beiden NT´s zugeschickt?

ich hab dich damals bei Fatzebook deswegen angeschrieben, musste dann aber leider weg und hab vergessen nochmal nachzuhacken


----------



## Strahleman (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> @Simon mir fällt grade ein hat dir der hannes schon die beiden NT´s zugeschickt?


 Noch hab ich nichts bekommen. Er hat mich zwar schon einmal vorgewarnt, dass ihr mir was schicken wolltet, aber bis jetzt ist nix angekommen.


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Strahleman schrieb:


> Kannst du das mal genauer erklären. Nicht, dass wir aneinander vorbeireden, aber die Leistungsaufnahme auf der Sekundärseite interessiert besonders bei der Berechnung der Effizienz.
> 
> Ich bekomm übrigens nen 650 Watt Aurum.


Upsi verwechselt, ich meinte natürlich wenn man nur eine Leistungsaufnahme messen kann...
Ich hab ja keine Chroma kann deshalb nur an der Primärseit messen, Quanti wollte ja dass ich die Sekundäre messe.
P.S: Ich ein 750er CM 
Edit1: Aber wenn man genung NTs zum vergleichen hat, dann kann man nen Review auch mit der Primärseitenleistungsaufnahme machen
Edit2: Hast du auch die Marketingfolien bekommen? Das Logo ist ja mal geil, Sandy Bridge Ready


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Edit2: Hast du auch die Marketingfolien bekommen? Das Logo ist ja mal geil, Sandy Bridge Ready


 
Das NT muss es ja erst mal schaffen, ist nicht so einfach.
Damals gab es auch Pentium 4 Ready Netzteile.


----------



## Frosdedje (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Strahleman:
Man könnte bei den kommenden Netzteiltests auch CrossLoads-Test 
durchführen lassen, genauso wie bei JonnyGURU.
Einmal mit einer Vollauslastung der +12V-Leitung und einmal der +3,3V und +5V-Leitung
und gerade ersteres käme deutlich an die Realität heran, gerade, wo jetzt +12V gefragt ist.

Und wer Lust hat, zu anworten:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...rk-pure-system-und-efficient-power-reihe.html


----------



## Systemcrash (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Crossloadtests sind eigentlich bei aktuellen Systemen eher uninteressant, eben wegen der fast ausschließlich genutzten 12V. Ist auch der Grund, weshalb moderne NTs fast die komplette Gesamtleistung auf 12V unterbringen


----------



## Shi (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Damals gab es auch Pentium 4 Ready Netzteile.


 
Das aber wegen dem 4-Poligen Stecker, der neu war, afaik


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Tya die Folie ist schon lustig


----------



## Strahleman (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Tya die Folie ist schon lustig


Hm joa, normale Präsi-Folien. Haben mich jetzt net so angemacht. Ich schau mir das Netzteil lieber selbst an und glaub net alles, was auf Folien steht (v.a. net auf Präsentationen zu einem Produkt)


----------



## poiu (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hier hab mal ein Foto eines aktuellen XIlence gefunden^^ 

http://h5.abload.de/img/x204j5j.png

da sieht man wie egal es ist wo man seine Netzteile bestellt 

----------------------------

EDIT

Moritzbesucht seinen Chef auf der Computex 

http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/hd...uiet-Dark-Power-Pro--Straight-Power-Netzteile

die P10 sind nun auch Semi Passiv, erinnert mich doch an einen bestimmten Hersteller 
aber die Platine sieht nicht nach Seasonic aus hmmm ist auch bissl länger her als ich das SS-1000 in der hand hatte 

die E9 sind dann wohl definitiv Aurum Basis, das NT Gehäuse sieht auch ähnlich kompakt aus wie vom Aurum


------------------

Seasonic Interview @Computex

http://www.tomshardware.de/80plus-bronze-hybrid-lufter,news-245788.html


----------



## DiabloJulian (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mal eine Frage zu den xfx-Netzteilen. Von wem kauft xfx die nochmal ab (oder produziert xfx die doch selbst?)? Das war doch auch ein namenhafter Hersteller.

€: Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



DiabloJulian schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu den xfx-Netzteilen. Von wem kauft xfx die nochmal ab (oder produziert xfx die doch selbst?)? Das war doch auch ein namenhafter Hersteller.


 
Das müsste Seasonic sein!


----------



## poiu (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja Seasonic


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die XFX Core basieren auf die Seasonic S12II Serie.


----------



## Systemcrash (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nicht besonders aktuell, aber bewährt.

hIER EIN PAAR tESTS

XFX Core Edition 550W Review

XFX Core Edition 450W Review

XFX Core Edition Pro 850W Review

XFX Core Edition 650W & 750W Pro Review


----------



## Strahleman (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also die G-Serie von Seasonic scheint wirklich interessant zu werden. Habe mir gerade die Specs angeschaut und die lesen sich net schlecht. Bin schon auf die Messungen gespannt


----------



## Systemcrash (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jo, Gold ab 350W, das hört sich für mich gut an 

Und hoffentlich denkt man da an genügend Anschlüsse 

Ansonsten hoffe ich auf eine G-Serie von Antec und Corsair


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hast du schon Hand an ein Sample, bzw. bekommst eins?


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wer, von Antec oder Seasonic oder Corsair?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich meine jetzt Simon.


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Achso, also die Seasonics kann man erst ab september bekommen 
Hab mir schon das P1000X reserviert


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Deswegen fragte ich ja, ob er dann Hand anlegt und eins abgreifen kann, interessiert mich natürlich.
Nicht ist älter als ein Netzteil, das mich nicht mehr anrockt.


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich wuerde mal sagen natuerlich kann er eins abgreifen


----------



## Systemcrash (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann hoffe ich mal auf Partnerseiten, ein 1000W-NT find ich absolut uninteressant. Zu teuer, zu oversized, keine Herausforderung da ein Gold zu bauen


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

JA, 1kw und mehr ist albern, sowas braucht der normaler Gamer nicht. Im Bereich von 450-650 Watt muss die Messlatte liegen.


----------



## Strahleman (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal auf Partnerseiten, ein 1000W-NT find ich absolut uninteressant. Zu teuer, zu oversized, keine Herausforderung da ein Gold zu bauen


 Das 1000 Watt gibt's ja auch in Platin  Finde ich aber auch oversized.

Ich hab schon ne Mail an nen Kollegen raus, der ist direkt in Taiwan auf Computex. Er wird morgen mal wegen nem Sample vom 350W G-Series nachfragen, aber ich bin da ziemlich zuversichtlich


----------



## Systemcrash (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das wär mal was 

Kriegt hier jemand auch das in die Finger?

HUNTKEY


----------



## Strahleman (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das hat doch soulpain schon getestet: AnandTech - HuntKey Jumper/R90 300W 80Plus Gold
Außerdem ist es leider bis jetzt nicht in Deutschland erhältlich und somit (für mich) (noch) nicht interessant


----------



## Systemcrash (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das gilt aber auch für die Seasonic G 

Unterscheidet sich das R90 nicht etwas vom Jumper 300?


----------



## Gast1111 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@all Wenn man SLI betreibt sind 1KW soch interessant  (2 580er)


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ein Corsair AX 850 reicht locker.


----------



## Gast1111 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

SLI + OC + 15 (!) Lüfter + 2 HDDs + Sandy @ 5GHz + SSD + Pumpe für WaKü + Aquaero usw.
Und ein wenig Spielraum sollte man immer haben


----------



## Systemcrash (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich bezweifle nicht das wir hier nicht als durchschnittliche PC-User gelten, aber selbst der breiten Masse hier ist ein 1kW-NT zu viel


----------



## Gast1111 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mir nicht


----------



## Systemcrash (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

OK, einem reichts nicht


----------



## Tobucu (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle nicht das wir hier nicht als durchschnittliche PC-User gelten, aber selbst der breiten Masse hier ist ein 1kW-NT zu viel


 Gut das ich mir nur ein 850 Watt Netzteil geholt hab.
Wollte sonst auch mehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Tobucu schrieb:


> Gut das ich mir nur ein 850 Watt Netzteil geholt hab.
> Wollte sonst auch mehr.


 
Für das neue AMD Fusion System?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für das neue AMD Fusion System?


 
Dafür wirds aber knapp mit den 850W!


----------



## Tobucu (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ne ich hab nur ein Fusion Hydra System mit 5870, 460 Hawk und PII 965.
Hab momentan noch 2 Netzteile laufen. Wenn ich denn mal Zeit und Lust hab baue ich das auch um.
Neues Gehäuse liegt ja nur seit Ende März bei mir rum, Netzteil erst seit Mai.


----------



## Systemcrash (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

2NTs an diesem PC?

Ob die Zeit/Lust je kommen wird  ?


----------



## Shooter (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mein Lüfter vom Netzteil hat anscheinend den Geist aufgegeben ( nach 3 jahren ). 
Das Teil klappert so laut das man es im ganzen Haus hört  

Kann mir jemand sagen ob das be quiet! Pure Power L7 530W ein halbwegs gutes Netzteil ist?! 
Sehr gute bewertung hat es jedenfalls bekommen, muss mir jetzt schleunigst ein neues kaufen


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Passt vollkommen


----------



## thom_cat (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

halbwegs gut ja, besser wäre aber das: Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## b0s (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Für den Preis gibts ne ganze Riege Netzteile die besser sind in dem Leistungsbereich, gerade weil das Rating für die Combined-Werte recht hochgezogen ist.

Da würd ich z.B. eher zum Cougar A450 greifen, hat bessere Technik zum gleichen Preis und die gleichen Combined Power Werte, obwohl es für 80W weniger rated ist. Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Grad keine Zeit intensiv zu suchen, die übrigen Stammtischteilnehmer hier werden aber mit Sicherheit auch noch gute Alternativen vorzuschlagen wissen. In dem Preisbereich würd ich jedenfalls lieber 10 Euro drauflegen für ein gutes statt nem brauchbaren NT.

p.s.
FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 500W, ATX 2.3 (AU-500) | Geizhals.at Deutschland <- Sehr gutes NT für den Preis, sogar 80plus Gold und mehr Leistung als die BQ-Krücke.
Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland - auch empfehlenswert
Rasurbo Real&Power 550W ATX 2.3 (RAPM550) | Geizhals.at Deutschland - neuerdings auch eine Überlegung wert, angesichts beinahe gleichem Preis aber den anderen Vorschlägen unterlegen


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Anstatt Cougar A würde ich dan gleich Rasurbo RAPM 450 kaufen..


----------



## Shooter (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Komisch.... seit 4 Stunden läuft mein Netzteil wieder ohne Geräusche zu machen. 
Kann der Lüfter vielleicht durch die dicke Staubschichten unten rumgesponnen haben? 

Hab schon seit 3 Monaten nicht unterm Lüfter geputzt


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kann sein das durch den dicken Staub es heißer wurde und der Lüfter dadurch schneller gedreht hat und es deshalb so laut wurde. Ach ein Freund von mir hat genau das selbe Netzteil und betreibt seit 2 Tagen damit eine GTX580. Auch der be quiet Support (Stefan) hat bestätigt das es gut ist und reicht. 
Ich persönlich hab deswegen leichtes Magen grummeln aber was solls.

Hier gehts um das besagte Netzteil. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s.../157444-gtx580-mit-pure-power-530watt-l7.html


----------



## thom_cat (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich hab da auch magenschmerzen. man bekommt doch für nicht mal 5€ mehr was besseres... siehe eben antec hcg520


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hmm also 530W für 2 GTX 580?
Unter Furmark ist das Teil schon von den beiden überlastet und dann noch das andere System


----------



## thom_cat (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wo liest du das denn raus?


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab eine 580, und die frisst im Furmark ungedrosselt ca. 340W


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ne für 2 GTX580 reicht es nicht! Aber wie kommst du überhaupt auf 2?????


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ups 
Hab vorhin 2 GTX 580 gelesen 
Btw. das CM 750 von FSP ist gerade gekommen


----------



## Shooter (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab doch keine GTX 580 und habe auch vor in den nächsten 2 Jahren keine zu betreiben 
Reicht doch für ne GTX 460 locker


----------



## Shi (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hol dir nicht das Pure Power. Das ist schon ein bisschen älter, und eigentlich nur für Office PCs. Rasurbo Real and Power 450W oder Cougar A 450W wären meine Empfehlung


----------



## Shooter (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ok, 

Ich werde mir dann das Cougar A 450W holen.


----------



## Systemcrash (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Cougar A450, 400SE oder Antec HCG 520W.

Die Purepower sind nämlich nicht der Bringer


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shooter schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob das be quiet! Pure Power L7 530W ein halbwegs gutes Netzteil ist?!
> Sehr gute bewertung hat es jedenfalls bekommen, muss mir jetzt schleunigst ein neues kaufen


 
Ist aber nicht mehr Top, da solltest du ein anderes nehmen.
Cougar A z.B. oder Antec High Current Gamer.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shooter schrieb:


> Mein Lüfter vom Netzteil hat anscheinend den Geist aufgegeben ( nach 3 jahren ).
> Das Teil klappert so laut das man es im ganzen Haus hört
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob das be quiet! Pure Power L7 530W ein halbwegs gutes Netzteil ist?!
> Sehr gute bewertung hat es jedenfalls bekommen, muss mir jetzt schleunigst ein neues kaufen


 
Hallo Shooter

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, ein Straight Power E8 (mit 450 oder 500W bzw 480W mit CM) zu nehmen, dann wäre es ratsam es zu tun. Unsere Straight Power E8 Reihe verfügen gegenüber den Pure Power L7 z.B. über längere Kabel, einen EPS12V Stecker sowie unseren Silent Wings Lüfter (mit FDB Lager), dazu gibt es auch noch mehr +12V Leitungen 

Grundsätzlich ist das L7 aber kein schlechtes Netzteil.


----------



## Philipus II (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist das L7 aber kein schlechtes Netzteil.


Du hast dich aber auch schon euphorischer ausgedrückt. Das 530W sehe ich aber ähnlich.
Für die beiden kleinen Modelle, dem 300W und dem 350W kann ich das deutlich optimistischer ausdrücken: eine der Standardkaufempfehlungen

Wenn ein E8 450W ins Budget passt, ist dieses vorzuziehen. Das E8 ist einfach eine andere Liga.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist das L7 aber kein schlechtes Netzteil.


 
Du hast aber auch schon differenziertere Meinungen vertreten.


----------



## Erzbaron (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

demnächst kommen die L8 ... warum also jetzt noch die L7 anpreisen?


----------



## Systemcrash (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So viel wird sich da nicht geändert haben.

Außerdem müssen die Lager geleert werden


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> demnächst kommen die L8 ... warum also jetzt noch die L7 anpreisen?


Warum nicht? 
Aber du hast sicherlich das Video mit dem Aaron über die L8 nicht gesehen, oder? 



Systemcrash schrieb:


> So viel wird sich da nicht geändert haben.


Die Änderungen sind rein kosmetischer Natur: anderer Hersteller, andere Plattform, anderes Gehäuse, anderer Lüfter, also kaum der Rede wert


----------



## Philipus II (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Videos erwähnen, aber nicht verlinken ist unsozial


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Video-Update - netzteil, lüfter, computex, kühler, be quiet


----------



## Systemcrash (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Die Änderungen sind rein kosmetischer Natur: anderer Hersteller, andere Plattform, anderes Gehäuse, anderer Lüfter, also kaum der Rede wert



Sag ich doch 

Ich weiß schon, sind jetzt Cougar. Aber wie wollt ihr da punkten, den Preis werdet ihr eher nicht unterschreiten, bleibt nur die Lautstärke


----------



## Strahleman (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Systemcrash, selbst wenn HEC die neuen L8 herstellen sollte, bedeutet das ja nicht, dass sie 1:1 aktuelle Platinenlayouts übernehmen. Da wird bestimmt ein wenig eigener Gehirnschmalz mit drinstecken, so dass sie sich von den Cougar-Modellen doch unterscheiden werden (ob positiv oder negativ bleibt abzuwarten).


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Sag ich doch
> 
> Ich weiß schon, sind jetzt Cougar. Aber wie wollt ihr da punkten, den Preis werdet ihr eher nicht unterschreiten, bleibt nur die Lautstärke


Warum lässt du dich nicht überraschen und urteilst über das L8 erst, wenn du es gesehen hast?


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hey Stefan, ich hab nen paar Fragen:
1. Warum verbaut ihr in den P9 nur 85° Kondis?
2. Ist das der Grund für die kurze Garantie?
3. Ist die Verarbeitung immer so schlecht? (Nichts ist bündig, alles knarzt, Lüfteranschluss schief)?


----------



## Philipus II (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Knarzen und schlechte Verarbeitung sind eigentlich untypisch für be quiet!. Entweder ist dein Masstab sehr kritisch oder du hast ein mieses Exemplar.

Sonst: Das mit den Kondensatoren ist nicht soo leicht. Die aufgedruckte Spezifikation ist nur ein Indiz. Natürlich kosten bessere Komponenten meist auch mehr Geld.
Zudem können in Netzteilen nicht nur Kondensatoren ausfallen.


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hmm das ist ein Sample direkt von BQ...
Also bei dem Flaggschiff sollte man schon auf 105° Kondis setzen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Also bei dem Flaggschiff sollte man schon auf 105° Kondis setzen...


 
Hat aber nichts zu sagen, 105° Kondis machen noch kein gutes Netzteil.


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Arghhh...
Ihr dreht mir die Worte im Mund um:
Wenn ein 80€ NT mit 105° Kondensatoren ausgerüstet ist, die nachweisslich besser sind als 85° Kondensatoren, und diese die Lebenszeit des Netzteils
unter Normalbedingungen erhöhen, dann sollten sie auch in dem 150€ TOP MODELL eines anderen Herstellers verbaut werden, oder?


----------



## Systemcrash (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Strahleman schrieb:


> Systemcrash, selbst wenn HEC die neuen L8 herstellen sollte, bedeutet das ja nicht, dass sie 1:1 aktuelle Platinenlayouts übernehmen. Da wird bestimmt ein wenig eigener Gehirnschmalz mit drinstecken, so dass sie sich von den Cougar-Modellen doch unterscheiden werden (ob positiv oder negativ bleibt abzuwarten).



Da ich logisch zu denken versuche (wie Mr. Spock), würde ich mich wundern wenn bei der Low-Budget eine außergewöhnliche Design-Änderung stattfinden würde. In der Ausstattung ist die Cougar A-Serie sogar recht gut, 2x PCIe bei 400W sind nicht die Regel, da traue ich bq keine Mehrausstattung zu; 6x SATA ist da schon en Traum, der bq erst bei wesentlich teueren NTs erfüllt.
Bleibt also die Lautstärke, das ist bei den nicht ganz leisen Cougar kein Problem 

Ist allerdings noch ein Gerücht, das es Cougar sind.

Spielst du auf Serien wie die E5 an  ?



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Warum lässt du dich nicht überraschen und urteilst über das L8 erst, wenn du es gesehen hast?



Das war doch noch kein Urteil, ich laß mich überraschen  . Aber bei der Einstiegsserie neige ich nicht zu Riesenüberraschungen 

Da diese von einem anderen Hersteller sind, wundert es mich nicht, das : andere Plattform, anderes Gehäuse, anderer Lüfter drin sind 

BTW, warum wechselt ihr den Hersteller, wenn das L7 eigentlich gut ist?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hey Stefan, ich hab nen paar Fragen:
> 1. Warum verbaut ihr in den P9 nur 85° Kondis?
> 2. Ist das der Grund für die kurze Garantie?
> 3. Ist die Verarbeitung immer so schlecht? (Nichts ist bündig, alles knarzt, Lüfteranschluss schief)?


 
1. Was spricht gegen (gute) 85°C Kondensatoren im Primärkreis?
Oder andersrum: warum sollte man hier 105°C Kondensatoren verbauen, wenn man den besseren Temperaturbereich eigentlich gar nicht benötigt?
(die größten Verluste in einem Netzteilt treten, Bauartbedingt, am Sekundärkreis auf, da hier die Ströme wesentlich höher sind)
2. Diese Frage kann ich dir momentan nicht beantworten, da ich hierüber keine Informationen habe. Aber ich kann dir an dieser Stelle mitteilen, dass die P9 Serie die letzte Dark Power Pro Serie mit nur 3 Jahren Garantie ist.
3. Hm, eigentlich solte das nicht der Fall sein. Hast du hiervon ein paar Fotos?


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hey Stefan:
1. Weil die Lebensspanne höher ist (erwiesen)
2. Sehr gut, 3 Jahre Garantie sind/waren für den Preis echt "mikrig" 
3. Ja aber gerade keinen Cardreader da, Bilder bekommst du am Montag/Dienstag/Mittwoch per PN 
Hab das NT ja von Aaron bekommen


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hey Stefan:
> 1. Weil die Lebensspanne höher ist (erwiesen)


 
Ist auch Banane, es platzen ebenso viele 105° Kondis auseinander wie 85° Teile.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hey Stefan:
> 1. Weil die Lebensspanne höher ist (erwiesen)
> 2. Sehr gut, 3 Jahre Garantie sind/waren für den Preis echt "mikrig"
> 3. Ja aber gerade keinen Cardreader da, Bilder bekommst du am Montag/Dienstag/Mittwoch per PN
> Hab das NT ja von Aaron bekommen


1. Nicht zwangsläufig 
Es gibt auch 85°C Kondensatoren, die bei 85°C eine Lebenserwartung von 4000h hätten, was dann etwa mit einem 105°C Typen Vergleichbar ist, der eine erwartete Lebenserwartung von 1000h hätte.
Und selbst wenn: im Primärkreis ists relativ kühl, der/die Primärkondensator/en stehen im Luftstrom, so dass sie eigentlich nicht einmal in die Nähe ihrer spezifizierten Temperatur kommen sollten.
Kurzum: die Belastung des Primärkondensators ist relativ gering, so dass die erwartete Lebensdauer relativ hoch ist, so dass in der Regel selbst ein 1000h/85°C Typ die Sekundärkondensatoren überleben sollte.

Daher ist in der Regel auch ein 85°C Typ völlig ausreichend. Schau dir mal Stefans Netzteil Bilderthread im 3DCenter an


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und genau das ist auch der Grund, wieso man eben dort etwas sparen und 85° Kondis nehmen kann, weil sie völlig ausreichend sind, die Temps sind nicht so hoch wie im Sekundärbereich.
Sehr gut erklärt, mein Meister.


----------



## Strahleman (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Da ich logisch zu denken versuche (wie Mr. Spock), würde ich mich wundern wenn bei der Low-Budget eine außergewöhnliche Design-Änderung stattfinden würde.


Naja, die L8 haben Kabelmanagement und Silent Wings Lüfter. Dazu wird bestimmt die Lüftersteuerung angepasst. Und auf der Platine kann man auch Kleinigkeiten (z.B. einzelne Komponenten) ändern, was ab und zu doch etwas ausmacht (ich erinner mich an die 5V-SB Transformatoren aus dem neuen E8).
Bis nun aber nicht raus ist, woher die L8 stammen, bringen solch ein halbgares Gerede aber auch nichts. Deswegen einfach abwarten 

Das mit dem schiefen Lüfteranschluss ist mir auch bereits aufgefallen, schränkt die Funktion des Netzteils aber nicht ein und ist deswegen irrelevant. Aber wo man Mängel finden will findet man auch welche 

@Thema Kondensatoren: Wa1lock, ich höre schon den Marketing-Zug kommen, auf den du aufgesprungen bist  85 °C reichen aus, weil im Primärkreis so viel Platz ist, dass der Elko gut gekühlt wird. Und ob ich jetzt bei ca. 30 °C 85er oder 105er Kondis verwendet ist egal, weil selbst wenn die Kondensatoren länger leben, so sollten beide Arten da locker auskommen (ich habe letztens erst ein ca 8 Jahre altes Oszi aufgeschraubt, da waren im Netzteil auch 85er Elkos drin, die haben bis jetzt gehalten).


----------



## Philipus II (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

105 Grad Primärkondensatoren sind eher ein Checklistenfeature als tatsächlich der Netzteilllebensdauer zuträglich. Wichtig ist, dass keine absoluten Gurken verwendet werden, aber bereits untere Mittelklasse wird den Rest des Netzteils überleben.
Wer also die Kondensatoren nicht im nächsten Netzteil weiter verwenden will...


----------



## Systemcrash (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also sind die L8 nicht mehr im Budgetsegment und müssen sich auch anderen Gegnern stellen 

Und jep, gute 85°C sind eine bessere Wahl als schlechte 105°C 

Weiß auch nicht, aber seit irgendeinem NT-Test kommts mir so vor, als würde man die Temp-Angabe der Elkos als absolutes Qualitätsmerkmal sehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Weiß auch nicht, aber seit irgendeinem NT-Test kommts mir so vor, als würde man die Temp-Angabe der Elkos als absolutes Qualitätsmerkmal sehen


 
Na ja, das Netzteil ist durchgeschmort, aber die 105° Kondis haben gehalten... unbezahlbar.


----------



## Gast1111 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ihr habt mich ueberzeugt


----------



## Erzbaron (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hmm das ist ein Sample direkt von BQ...
> Also bei dem Flaggschiff sollte man schon auf 105° Kondis setzen...


 
Wofür denn? Moderne 80plus Gold Netzteile werde auch bedingt durch den Luftstrom nicht annähernd so warm als das es große Unterschiede zwischen 85° Kondis und 105° Kondis gibt ... 

Kurzer Gedankengang, lieber GUTE 85° Kondis, von mir aus auch aus chinesischer Produktion als irgendwelche billigen 105° Kondis aus Japan ...

Das wichtigste ist das der Kondi entsprechend zur Elektronik passt und die CapXon Kondis in den P9 sind sehr ok


----------



## Systemcrash (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich glaub, mittlerweile haben wir das mit den C-Bauteilen geklärt 

Ist aber echt so, das bei jedem Test der eine NT-Zerlegung zeigt, sich sehr auf die Kondis konzentriert. Wobei man fairerweise sagen muß, das manche etwas genauer auf die verbaute Marke und Typ eingehen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, das Netzteil ist durchgeschmort, aber die 105° Kondis haben gehalten... unbezahlbar.



Das ist gut, immerhin stinken geplatze Elkos, höchstens Schnüffler würden die tolle Haltbarkeit negativ bewerten 

Du solltest mal deinen Nick ändern, meine Rechtschreibprüfung im FF schlägt 4 Alternativen vor


----------



## Gast1111 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ok 
Aber das erklärt nicht die Massen an Silikon im NT, oder ist das normal und alle meine anderen NTs waren nur schlecht?


----------



## Strahleman (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es bedeutet auf jeden Fall nicht, dass das Netzteil schlechter ist.
Mehr Kleber heißt, dass mehr Bauteile, die aufschwingen könnten, fixiert wurden und somit die Gefahr für Spulenfiepen (theoretisch) nicht mehr so groß sein sollte. Be Quiet sagt von den neuen Netzteilen ja, dass sie kein Spulenfiepen haben, da muss dann halt auch etwas mehr Kleber rein, als wo anders. Und wenn du es so sehen willst: Der Kleber kostet auch wieder Geld (v.a. weil komplett schwarz) und die werden den nicht ohne sich vorher Gedanken gemacht zu haben irgendwo im Netzteil verteilen


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Du solltest mal deinen Nick ändern, meine Rechtschreibprüfung im FF schlägt 4 Alternativen vor


 
Kannst du denn den Nick ins Wörterbuch des FF einfügen, sodass er nicht mehr als Fehler angesehen wird? 

Ich hab mein P9 noch nicht aufgemacht, das wollte ich auch nicht, ich tausch es noch schnell um, ehe das erste Jahr um ist und dann verkaufe ich es als unbenutzt... 
..upps... ich muss aufhören laut zu denken..


----------



## Gast1111 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Strahleman schrieb:


> Es bedeutet auf jeden Fall nicht, dass das Netzteil schlechter ist.
> Mehr Kleber heißt, dass mehr Bauteile, die aufschwingen könnten, fixiert wurden und somit die Gefahr für Spulenfiepen (theoretisch) nicht mehr so groß sein sollte. Be Quiet sagt von den neuen Netzteilen ja, dass sie kein Spulenfiepen haben, da muss dann halt auch etwas mehr Kleber rein, als wo anders. Und wenn du es so sehen willst: Der Kleber kostet auch wieder Geld (v.a. weil komplett schwarz) und die werden den nicht ohne sich vorher Gedanken gemacht zu haben irgendwo im Netzteil verteilen


 Beim P9 ist er leider weiß/durchsichtig 
Naja dann ist alles geklärt, bis auf die Spaltmaße und das gekinrsche


----------



## Systemcrash (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kannst du denn den Nick ins Wörterbuch des FF einfügen, sodass er nicht mehr als Fehler angesehen wird?
> 
> ... ich muss aufhören laut zu denken..


 
Erledigt 

Immerhin zeigt es, das du laut denkst 

Jetzt mußte noch die Spracherkennungssoftware davon abhalten deine lauten Gedanken zu posten


----------



## WallaceXIV (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie sind denn die LEPA Netzteile wie dieses hier: LEPA N 500W ATX 2.3 (N500-SA) ab 33.50 € | heise online-Preisvergleich


----------



## Systemcrash (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hier ist die Diskussion:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...etzteildiskussionsthread-448.html#post3009676

Oh Mama!


----------



## WallaceXIV (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

DANKE!!!! 

PS.: 

Hab seit einigen Wochen das Rasurbo Real&Power 550W im Einsatz, hatte absolut keine Probleme, verhält sich weiterhin sehr unauffällig. 

Das anfängliche Fiepen hat sich nach einer Woche gegeben, keine Ahnung was das war. Die GTX280 und das NT mussten sich wohl erst aneinander gewöhnen.


----------



## Systemcrash (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Rasurbo mit Cougar-Technik ist auch nicht übel.

Bei den Preisen der kleinen Lepa würde ich nicht so viel erwarten, eher was für Leute die beim NT sparen wollen


----------



## WallaceXIV (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hatte noch keins in der Hand, deswegen die Frage.


----------



## Systemcrash (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Fragen kostet hier ja nix 

Hab mich anfangs auch für die Lepa interessiert, aber die CWT-Standarddesigns sind eben schon etwas veraltet.


----------



## b0s (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sagt mal welches einigermaßen günstige Multimeter könnt ihr empfehlen? Passt bspw. das günstigste oder 2. günstigste Voltcraft MM ausm Conrad/etc. ?

Es muss kein alleskönner sein, hauptsächlich für PC Messungen und evtl mal hier da oder da im Haushalt.


----------



## WallaceXIV (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn es preiswert sein soll würde ich eins von Uni-T vorschlagen, sind weitestgehend baugleich mit Voltcraft.


----------



## poiu (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Strahleman schrieb:


> Systemcrash, selbst wenn HEC die neuen L8 herstellen sollte, bedeutet das ja nicht, dass sie 1:1 aktuelle Platinenlayouts übernehmen. Da wird bestimmt ein wenig eigener Gehirnschmalz mit drinstecken, so dass sie sich von den Cougar-Modellen doch unterscheiden werden (ob positiv oder negativ bleibt abzuwarten).



ja dennn BQ! Lüfter haben wir alle gesehen, paar Veränderungen an der Bestückung usw. 

Aber ein Extra neues  layout wird es 100% nicht geben, ist ja low Buget und nicht 80+ Platinum 



Strahleman schrieb:


> Naja, die L8 haben Kabelmanagement und Silent Wings Lüfter. Dazu wird bestimmt die Lüftersteuerung angepasst. Und auf der Platine kann man auch Kleinigkeiten (z.B. einzelne Komponenten) ändern, was ab und zu doch etwas ausmacht (ich erinner mich an die 5V-SB Transformatoren aus dem neuen E8).
> Bis nun aber nicht raus ist, woher die L8 stammen, bringen solch ein halbgares Gerede aber auch nichts. Deswegen einfach abwarten



Dito, aber für mich steht HEC als Lieferant fest die ähnlichkeiten zum Rasurbo und paar andere details


----------



## Tobucu (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie rum sollte ein Netzteil montiert sein?
Von unten rein Saugend oder lieber von innen raus?

Einbau Ort ist unten Staubfilter vorhanden.


----------



## WallaceXIV (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Tobucu schrieb:


> Wie rum sollte ein Netzteil montiert sein?
> Von unten rein Saugend oder lieber von innen raus?
> 
> Einbau Ort ist unten Staubfilter vorhanden.


 
Welches Gehäuse hast du?


----------



## Tobucu (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Thermaltake Level 10 GT
Netzteil ist ein BQ P9 

Hab jetzt mein altes Gehäuse auseinander und doch recht viel Staub drinn vorgefunden.
Andereseits  Konkuriert das Netzteil mit der 2ten Graka um Frischluft.


----------



## WallaceXIV (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Tobucu schrieb:


> Thermaltake Level 10 GT
> Netzteil ist ein BQ P9
> 
> Hab jetzt mein altes Gehäuse auseinander und doch recht viel Staub drinn vorgefunden.
> Andereseits  Konkuriert das Netzteil mit der 2ten Graka um Frischluft.


 
Ich würde es so einbauen, dass es die Luft aus dem Gehäuseinneren raus bläst.


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Tach, 

gibt es eigentlich neben dem Antec TruePower New TP-750 Blue, 750W ATX 2.3 empfehlenswerte LED-NEtzteile?

Danke schonmal,

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Klar, hier:
LogiLink Netzteil ATX 555 Watt mit 12cm Blue LED Lüfter bei Mercateo günstig kaufen

kostet nur 30€, du kannst also gleich 3 Stück davon kaufen, eins hält bestimmt einen Tag länger als die anderen.


----------



## WallaceXIV (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also gefunden habe ich, als Alternative:

Corsair GS 700W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-700G) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a540645.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Super Flower ist klar, dass es sie gibt, aber ohne OCP empfehlen?


----------



## WallaceXIV (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das habe ich nicht bedacht, dass ist ein guter Punkt. Dann bleibt nur das Corsair als Alternative.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du hast nicht zufällig ein Review vom Corsair gefunden?


----------



## WallaceXIV (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Zur 800er Variante habe ich eins gefunden: Corsair GS800 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Cool, danke.

Das NT ist völlig OK, brauchbare Effizienz und keine Ausrutscher bei den Spannungen. Und die Lotqualität ist OK, bodenständige CWT Technik.


----------



## Biosflash (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Fast unglaublich, aber es gibt scheinbar kein (richtig) gutes beleuchtetes Netzteil.

Mir fällt da noch das hier ein, ein abgespecktes Cougar laut p3d.
Das Corsair GS ist halt schon etwas angestaubt, aber günstig.

@quantenslipstream:
Hier noch was für dich 
4 Stück für 90 Euro.

*Lieferumfang:  **Netzteil + Stromkabel
 in bunter Einzelverpackung
* 
Was wohl passiert, wenn man beides zusammen verpackt  .....


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Biosflash

Das Corsair ist halbwegs neu, bzw. nicht angestaubt. Beschränkt sich aber nur aufs Nötige (kein KM, niedrige 80+ Zertifizierung)
Aber dennoch kein schlechtes NT. 

Von einem User im Luxx habe ich gelesen, dass es aber relativ laut sei. (wie immer subjektiv)


----------



## WallaceXIV (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Biosflash schrieb:


> Fast unglaublich, aber es gibt scheinbar kein (richtig) gutes beleuchtetes Netzteil.
> 
> Mir fällt da noch das hier ein, ein abgespecktes Cougar laut p3d.
> Das Corsair GS ist halt schon etwas angestaubt, aber günstig.
> ...



Das ist doch aber Gold, das ist bestimmt nicht schlecht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Leistet immerhin 360 Watt im Peak Wert auf der 12 Volt Schiene. Ist doch nicht schlecht für ein 650 Watt Netzteil.


----------



## Systemcrash (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, so vor 10 Jahren wäre das ne ganz passable Combined-Leistung gewesen


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @Biosflash
> 
> Das Corsair ist halbwegs neu, bzw. nicht angestaubt. Beschränkt sich aber nur aufs Nötige (kein KM, niedrige 80+ Zertifizierung)
> Aber dennoch kein schlechtes NT.
> ...


 Er meinte die Platine, ist ein "günstiges/älteres CWT Design )


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Achso, ja da hat er natürlich Recht - hab ich überlesen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Er meinte die Platine, ist ein "günstiges/älteres CWT Design )


 
Ist aber auch nicht schlecht, schneidet im Review jedenfalls brauchbar ab und es gibt keine Rausreißer. Insgesamt nicht so effizient wie neue NTs, aber wer unbedingt LED Lüfter haben will, kann eher das nehmen als so'n Ebay Schrott.


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Danke schon mal für die Antworten. Also bis jetzt sind das Aerocool V12XT und das Corsair GS im Rennen. Aber gegen das Antec TP-New 750 blue kommen beide nicht so recht an oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Aerocool V12XT ist eine Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was sagt ihr eig zu meinen neuen Messmethoden:
Multimeter
Lautstärke Messgerät
Leistungsaufnahme Komplett PC (Ja ich weiß Chroma wär besser, hab aber keinen Goldesel)


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Aerocool V12XT ist eine Lüftersteuerung.



Hä? AeroCool V12XT Sehen aus wie Netzteile


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Schau mal, was bei rauskommt, wenn man Aerocool V12XT eingibt. 

Die Firma hält es noch nicht mal für nötig, die Bezeichnungen zu ändern.


----------



## Systemcrash (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr eig zu meinen neuen Messmethoden:
> Multimeter
> Lautstärke Messgerät
> Leistungsaufnahme Komplett PC (Ja ich weiß Chroma wär besser, hab aber keinen Goldesel)



Auf jeden Fall eine Verbesserung 





Softy schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für die Antworten. Also bis jetzt  sind das Aerocool V12XT und das Corsair GS im Rennen. Aber gegen das  Antec TP-New 750 blue kommen beide nicht so recht an oder?


 
Jep.

Deshalb geht mein Vote klar zum Antec. Oder du verzichtest auf leuchtende NT-Lüfter


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was haltet ihr vom Zalman ZM660-XT 660W oder Lian Li Maxima Force 650W?


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Najut ich könnte auch noch nen Ozzi anschließen, da hab ich aber kein Bock drauf


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Softy schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom Zalman ZM660-XT 660W oder Lian Li Maxima Force 650W?


 
Das Zalman ist von Enhance, nicht schlecht, Cooler Master Silent Pro Style, wenn ich richtig liege. Aber dafür zu teuer.
Das Lian Li müsste von AcBel sein.. Na ja,..


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sagt mal bei wem werden die Xigmatec NTs gefertigt? 





Wa1lock schrieb:


> Najut ich könnte auch noch nen Ozzi anschließen, da hab ich aber kein Bock drauf


 
Du bist auch ein "Ozzi"  

@quanti 

Die 40k sind nicht mehr weit, hau den Spam Turbo Gang rein


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ne ich bin ein Wezzi  
@Quanti Schmeiß deine Turbo Thais an


----------



## Systemcrash (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So schlecht waren die Acbel aber auch nicht, das Cooler Master Realpower M520 war ein passables NT für Nicht-Silent-Freaks. 

Aber da gabs schon länger nix Neues mehr, zumindest nicht in D

Und die Zalman sind zu teuer, da hat Quanti recht


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Sagt mal bei wem werden die Xigmatec NTs gefertigt?



Welches?
Da gibt einige Hersteller, die für die fertigen.



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @quanti
> 
> Die 40k sind nicht mehr weit, hau den Spam Turbo Gang rein



Bei dem schnarch Server?  



Systemcrash schrieb:


> So schlecht waren die Acbel aber auch nicht, das Cooler Master Realpower M520 war ein passables NT für Nicht-Silent-Freaks.



Die Real Power sind Müll (im Vergleich zu Silent Pro)


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Quanti gerade bei dem Snarchserver, ich hatte gestern nen Quadropost - das gibt massiv Posts


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Darauf hoffe ich seit Tagen, aber ich hänge dann immer in den PNs fest, weil ständig einer was von mir will, und da bringen Doppel Posts nicht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ganz zu schweigen von deinen Pinnwand Einträgen wobei ich ja auch mit schuldig bin, hehehheh


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Zwei gehen ja, guck mal hier hin. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53957-softy-page3.html#visitor_messaging


----------



## Systemcrash (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Real Power sind Müll (im Vergleich zu Silent Pro)


 
Und warum genau? Immerhin sind die um einiges älter als die Pro, zum Erscheinungszeitpunkt waren die mMn mehr als ok


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Und warum genau? Immerhin sind die um einiges älter als die Pro, zum Erscheinungszeitpunkt waren die mMn mehr als ok


 
Sie waren auch beim Erscheinen nicht OK.


----------



## b0s (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



b0s schrieb:


> Sagt mal welches einigermaßen günstige Multimeter könnt ihr empfehlen? Passt bspw. das günstigste oder 2. günstigste Voltcraft MM ausm Conrad/etc. ?
> 
> Es muss kein alleskönner sein, hauptsächlich für PC Messungen und evtl mal hier da oder da im Haushalt.





WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Wenn es preiswert sein soll würde ich eins von Uni-T vorschlagen, sind weitestgehend baugleich mit Voltcraft.


 
Ist das jetzt die ultimative Weisheit der niemand mehr etwas hinzuzufügen hat und wir reden Wallace ab jetzt mit "Oh Herr" an  oder hat noch wer weitere Ideen, Tipps ?


----------



## Systemcrash (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sie waren auch beim Erscheinen nicht OK.



Das interpretiere ich als "Keine Ahnung"


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Das interpretiere ich als "Keine Ahnung"


 
Öhm, ja genau. 

Hier hast du ein Review der eXtreme Serie, vom Real Power selbst gibts kein Review, da aber beide auf ein vergleichbares AcBel Design basieren, kann man das grob abschätzen. Lies dir mal das Fazit durch.

Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 500 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

Und dann hier noch mal ein schicker Thread.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...master-realpower-m520-w-haltet-ihr-davon.html

Stefan Payne, heute als Stefan@be quiet unterwegs, gibt da sein Bestes (auf seine nette, zurückhaltende und sehr diplomatische Weise). 
Komm mir also nicht mit "keine Ahnung", ich weiß schon, was ich nicht weiß.


----------



## Systemcrash (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist alles von 2009, da gabs das NT schon 2 Jahre  . Somit ist nicht erklärt, warum schon beim Erscheinen zu schlecht war 

Und so schlecht hört sich das Review nicht an, da wurde ja schon mit deutlich neueren Konkurrenzprodukten verglichen.

Und die Diskussion sagt mMn überhaupt nix aus, da sind einfach 2 unterschiedliche Interessengruppen.

Falls es dich beruhigt, das M520 würde ich heute auf keinen Fall empfehlen; aber es wär nicht das Einzige 

Hab ich dich jetzt sehr geärgert  ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Selbst 2007 gab es schon eine Menge Netzteile, die besser waren, vergleich mal die Teile, die es damals gab. 
Klar, es gab genügend Müll, gibts ja heute immer noch, aber AcBel war noch nie wirklich sehr brauchbar, immerhin funktionieren die Schutzschaltungen und die Leistung kam einigermaßen hinten raus, aber sonst.. 

Ich würde heute auch noch NTs nehmen, die es damals gab, wie z.B. das Silent Pro, ebenfalls Cooler Master, aber eben Enhance gefertigt und es ist ja, wie Stefan auch schon schrieb, kein Wunder, dass Cooler Master kein AcBel mehr nimmt.


----------



## Systemcrash (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Pro gabs erst ab Mitte 2008 

Bei der GX-Serie gibts auch Ausreißer, das 750W ist qualitativ eine ganze Ecke unter dem GX-450.

Find es etwas blöd, das man innerhalb einer Serie von verschiedenen Herstellern ordert


----------



## poiu (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/medium/2011/06/502-Watt-Netzteil-von_Antec_not-really.JPG
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2011/06/Aerodynamische_Netzteile.JPG


----------



## Systemcrash (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das hab ich mir vorhin auch angesehen, finde die Aerodynamik sehr cool


----------



## poiu (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

DIe Idee dahinter ist eigentlich nicht so übel, das NT wir besser belüftet usw.

Antec hatte ja sogar mal ein 120mm NT in der übergröße

Antec - CP-850

Nachteil ist aber die Überlänge/Größe


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Das Pro gabs erst ab Mitte 2008



Tja, stellt sich also die Frage, wieso Cooler Master die neue Serie gebracht hat. 
Ach ja, weil die alte Müll war. 



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Find es etwas blöd, das man innerhalb einer Serie von verschiedenen Herstellern ordert



Das frag ich mich auch. Ebenso kriegen die das nicht gebacken, mal neue Reihen einzuführen, wie man jetzt bei Corsair sehen kann.


----------



## WallaceXIV (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



b0s schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt die ultimative Weisheit der niemand mehr etwas hinzuzufügen hat und wir reden Wallace ab jetzt mit "Oh Herr" an  oder hat noch wer weitere Ideen, Tipps ?


 
Du darfst mich sehr gerne mit "Oh Herr, mein Gebieter" anreden.


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Du darfst mich sehr gerne mit "Oh Herr, mein Gebieter" anreden.


 Ich rede dich mit Gergegroß vom Dienst an


----------



## Systemcrash (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, stellt sich also die Frage, wieso Cooler Master die neue Serie gebracht hat.
> Ach ja, weil die alte Müll war.



Wer den Schaden hat ... 

Schlecht verkauft wurde das M520 nicht 



b0s schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt die ultimative Weisheit der niemand mehr etwas hinzuzufügen hat und wir reden Wallace ab jetzt mit "Oh Herr" an  oder hat noch wer weitere Ideen, Tipps ?



Als Ex-Elektriker würde ich dir natürlich ein Fluke empfehlen, aber die kosten schon a bissel was. Wenns billiger sein muß sind die Voltcraft schon ok, die Uni-T kenne ich nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Schlecht verkauft wurde das M520 nicht


 
Jop, ich kenne drei Leute, die eins hatten.
Rate mal, wieso sie es nicht mehr haben?


----------



## Frosdedje (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@poiu:
Welcher Hersteller hat denn diese Netzteile mit 45° liegenden Lüfter zu Kühlung vorgestellt
und wird das EarthWatts 520W von Antec von Seasonic gefertigt oder kommt wieder Delta Electronics ins Spiel?


----------



## WallaceXIV (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Als Ex-Elektriker würde ich dir natürlich ein Fluke empfehlen, aber die kosten schon a bissel was. Wenns billiger sein muß sind die Voltcraft schon ok, die Uni-T kenne ich nicht



Ist ein großer asiatischer Messgeräte Hersteller: Uni-Trend Group Limited

Hier mal ein Beispiel links Voltcraft rechts Uni-T: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich vermute mal dass die in der gleichen Fabrik gefertigt werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Unterschiede sind ja recht gering, wenn ich nach der Optik gehe.


----------



## WallaceXIV (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Leistungsdaten sind auch nahezu identisch.


----------



## poiu (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> @poiu:
> Welcher Hersteller hat denn diese Netzteile mit 45° liegenden Lüfter zu Kühlung vorgestellt
> und wird das EarthWatts 520W von Antec von Seasonic gefertigt oder kommt wieder Delta Electronics ins Spiel?




würde auf ein um lackiertes  Seasonic OEM tippen, aber schwer zu sagen hmmm

zum 45° Lüfter PSU kann ich nicht sagen, hab denn Andreas angeschrieben


----------



## Systemcrash (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, ich kenne drei Leute, die eins hatten.
> Rate mal, wieso sie es nicht mehr haben?



Äh, weil du mit Ihnen geredet hast?



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Ist ein großer asiatischer Messgeräte Hersteller: Uni-Trend Group Limited
> 
> Hier mal ein Beispiel links Voltcraft rechts Uni-T:
> 
> ich vermute mal dass die in der gleichen Fabrik gefertigt werden.



Wenns so ist, sollten die ok sein.



poiu schrieb:


> würde auf ein um lackiertes  Seasonic OEM tippen, aber schwer zu sagen hmmm



520W ist etwas, was wir von Seasonic kennen, siehe HCG. Aber ist nur eine Vermutung


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Äh, weil du mit Ihnen geredet hast?



Ich glaube, du weißt, was ich meine.


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Glaube ich nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht


 
Mach du erst mal richtig Fotos von Platinen.


----------



## Systemcrash (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Vielleicht sollten wir mal uns wieder der Gegenwart zuwenden 

Gold in kleinen Leistungsklassen unter 400W sind angekündigt von Seasonic, das Huntkey sollte bald erhältlich sein, FSP bietet schon ein 400W.

Marken von denen ich so was auch gerne sehen würde: Enermax, Enhance, Cougar, CWT, Delta, Sirtec/Highpower

Ist da was in Aussicht? Haben die Jungs auf der Computex was entdeckt? Mal jemand mit den Herstellern unterhalten?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da es noch nicht erwähnt wurde, tue ich das jetzt mal:
Es gibt ein neues Review eines unserer Produkte.

In diesem Falle ein 680W Straight Power E8 mit Kabelmanagment, von VR-Zone.

Schaut es euch doch mal an *werbungmach*


----------



## poiu (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

E8 wie Langweilig


----------



## Philipus II (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das review ist handwerklich gut. Allerdings bestätigt es eigentlich nur das bekannte.
Dass das E8 ein sehr leises und ein gutes Netzteil ist, ist ja jetzt nicht gerade eine brandaktuelle Erkenntnis.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Da es noch nicht erwähnt wurde, tue ich das jetzt mal:
> Es gibt ein neues Review eines unserer Produkte.
> 
> In diesem Falle ein 680W Straight Power E8 mit Kabelmanagment, von VR-Zone.
> ...



Offensichtlich gibts noch Schwächen, sonst hätte es ja 10/10 Punkten bekommen.


----------



## poiu (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Review vom Thermaltake Grand 1200W

JonnyGURU - Thermaltake Toughpower Grand 1200W


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

OCP funktioniert nicht... Wieso hab ich das erahnt.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Offensichtlich gibts noch Schwächen, sonst hätte es ja 10/10 Punkten bekommen.


Nobody is perfect 

Aber ich denke, dass das Ergebnis sehr gut ist und nicht gegen das Straight Power E8 spricht


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Aber ich denke, dass das Ergebnis sehr gut ist und nicht gegen das Straight Power E8 spricht


 
Es gibt ja auch nicht viel Negatives, was man sagen kann.
Die Technik ist OK, das KM ist klasse und die Testwerte sprechen eine deutliche Sprache.

Was ich persönlich aber kritisieren muss (ich weiß nicht, ob du das auch schon mal ausprobiert hast) ist, dass das Blech des Gehäuses recht dünn ist.
Beim P9 kann ich die Seitenwände sehr leicht eindrücken und allgemein "wabbert" das ein wenig.
Ich hatte letztens ein Cougar in der Hand und das fühlte sich von der Verarbeitung am Gehäuse (nicht die Kabel) hochwertiger an.


----------



## Strahleman (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Beim P9 kann ich die Seitenwände sehr leicht eindrücken und allgemein "wabbert" das ein wenig.
> Ich hatte letztens ein Cougar in der Hand und das fühlte sich von der Verarbeitung am Gehäuse (nicht die Kabel) hochwertiger an.


Cougar hat halt net so ne verkackte Plastikhaube überm Netzteil


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mein altes corsair HX fühlte sich aber auch besser an.


----------



## ph1driver (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kuschelst Du mit den NTs oder baust Du die auch ein.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Kuschelst Du mit den NTs oder baust Du die auch ein.


 
Ich denk', er macht beides!
Aber für das "Kuschelnetzteil" hat er seinen "besonderen Stecker"!


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Kuschelst Du mit den NTs oder baust Du die auch ein.


 
Ich mache auch immer einen Längenvergleich und bisher hatte ich immer den Längeren.


----------



## Systemcrash (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Aber ich denke, dass das Ergebnis sehr gut ist und nicht gegen das Straight Power E8 spricht


 
Mag sein, aber für etliche User hier zählt das E8 als Altware


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hm, ich sehe nicht, warum ein Bronze bzw Silberzertifiziertes Netzteil mit DC-DC Technologie und guten Spannungswerten als "Altware" zu bezeichnen ist.
Zumal Gold ja schon in Reichweite wäre.

€dit:
Es gibt eine Neuigkeit über uns auf Hardwaresecrets.


----------



## Strahleman (9. Juni 2011)

Kann ich auch net so ganz nachvollziehen. Das Netzteil ist auf dem aktuellen Stand der Technik und nicht einmal ein Jahr alt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> €dit:
> Es gibt eine Neuigkeit über uns auf Hardwaresecrets.


 
Sieht das so aus, als wenn die Dark Power Modelle kleiner geworden sind?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sieht das so aus, als wenn die Dark Power Modelle kleiner geworden sind?


 
Ja, das sieht wirklich so aus das die P10 Serie etwas kürzer sein könnte


----------



## Systemcrash (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hm, ich sehe nicht, warum ein Bronze bzw Silberzertifiziertes Netzteil mit DC-DC Technologie und guten Spannungswerten als "Altware" zu bezeichnen ist.
> Zumal Gold ja schon in Reichweite wäre.


 
Es ist aber nicht wirklich neu und E8-Tests gabs schon einige 

Und alle warten auf die Nachfolger E9 und P10


----------



## Rolk (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kommt mir das eigentlich nur so vor oder kommen die E9 ziemlich früh? So lange gibts die E8 ja auch noch nicht.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Es ist aber nicht wirklich neu und E8-Tests gabs schon einige
> 
> Und alle warten auf die Nachfolger E9 und P10


 
Dann kannst du ja schon mal ein Blick auf mein Album werfen, wo du ein paar Bilder der kommenden Produkte findest. 
Auch die L8 sind mit dabei


----------



## Systemcrash (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mich interssieren mehr die Anzahl der Anschlüsse, Gesamtleistung und Preis 

Das ist wie bei CPUs; selbst wenn man noch was ganz Ordentliches hat, man schielt nach Einbau ziemlich schnell wieder nach einem Nachfolger


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das L8 hat folgende Anschlüsse: TBA
Das L8 wird kosten: TBA


----------



## poiu (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

TBA, TBA .... Stefan ist auf dem Tripp? YouTube - ‪Timmmyyhh!!‬‏


----------



## Systemcrash (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ihr wißt nicht was ihr zusammengebaut habt?

Kleine Hilfe:

Preis: niedrig
Anschlüsse: viel


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Ihr wißt nicht was ihr zusammengebaut habt?


Natürlich wissen wir das 
Wir wissen aber auch, dass es nicht die beste Idee ist, dieses Wissen zu früh zu Veröffentlichen 

Von daher wirst du dich überraschen lassen müssen, was das Gerät am Ende kosten werden wird und welche Anschlüsse es haben könnte.


----------



## Systemcrash (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenns positiv sagt man es, enn das könnte den einen oder anderen davon abhalten, sich jetzt noch was anderes zu kaufen


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Stefan warum hast du deinen alten Acc eig. nicht umbennen lassen?


----------



## Systemcrash (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab einen Verdacht, behalte den aber für mich


----------



## Philipus II (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es reicht ja, wenn seine Spezln wissen, unter welchem Namen er hier früher aktiv war.
Als Repräsentant eines Unternehmens darf die Verknüpfung aber nicht zu sichtbar sein, um Schaden vom Unternehmen abzuwenden. Und die tausende alte Beiträge zu durchsuchen wäre eine saumässige Arbeit.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Zumal er sich früher des öfteren rüpelhaft aufgeführt hat, da wäre be quiet wohl nicht so begeistert außerdem hat er vor seinem Übertritt ziemlich gegen be quiet gehetzt!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Stefan warum hast du deinen alten Acc eig. nicht umbennen lassen?


 
Weil es zwei verschiedene Sachen sind.
Stefan Payne ist Stefans privater Account, der BeQuiet Account sein offizieller.
Sollte Stefan irgendwann man nicht mehr bei BeQuiet arbeiten, wird sein alter Account wieder aktiviert.


----------



## poiu (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Als Repräsentant eines Unternehmens darf die Verknüpfung aber nicht zu sichtbar sein, um Schaden vom Unternehmen abzuwenden.





> Stefan Payne ist Stefans privater Account, der BeQuiet Account sein offizieller.



Da würde ich drauf wetten bzw. DITO


----------



## Philipus II (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn ich mal bei einem Hardwarehersteller arbeiten würde, würde ich keinesfalls mit diesem Account offizielle Statements bekanntgeben. Dafür hängt da viel zu viel Vorgeschichte dran.

Sonst: Gibts eigentlich zum FSP Hexa einen detaillierten Test?


----------



## Biosflash (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> außerdem hat er vor seinem Übertritt ziemlich gegen be quiet gehetzt


 Ich sehe das umgekehrt. 
Seitdem er bei Bequiet arbeitet sind die Produkte dort wesentlich besser geworden 

Übrigens gibt es auf P3D seit ein paar Tagen einen Test vom PCGH Netzteil, falls ihn noch jemand (wie ich) bisher nicht gesehen hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Biosflash schrieb:


> Ich sehe das umgekehrt.
> Seitdem er bei Bequiet arbeitet sind die Produkte dort wesentlich besser geworden


 
So lange ist er noch nicht da. 

Stefan kümmert sich aber um die User hier um Forum und das macht eine Menge aus, wenn man einen Ansprechpartner hat und nicht stundenlang in Warteschleifen hängt oder auf Antworten von Mail-Anfragen hofft.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Stefan warum hast du deinen alten Acc eig. nicht umbennen lassen?


Darum ::


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil es zwei verschiedene Sachen sind.
> Stefan Payne ist Stefans privater Account, der BeQuiet Account sein offizieller.
> Sollte Stefan irgendwann man nicht mehr bei BeQuiet arbeiten, wird sein alter Account wieder aktiviert.




Und ein be quiet! Repräsentant mit etwa 15k Postings in diesem Forum schaut auch irgendwie etwas seltsam aus, zumal 'mein Forum' auch nicht allzu alt ist...



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Verdacht, behalte den aber für mich


Der wäre? 



Philipus II schrieb:


> Es reicht ja, wenn seine Spezln wissen, unter welchem Namen er hier früher aktiv war.
> Als Repräsentant eines Unternehmens darf die Verknüpfung aber nicht zu sichtbar sein, um Schaden vom Unternehmen abzuwenden. Und die tausende alte Beiträge zu durchsuchen wäre eine saumässige Arbeit.


So kann man das natürlich auch sehen 



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Zumal er sich früher des öfteren rüpelhaft aufgeführt hat, da wäre be quiet wohl nicht so begeistert außerdem hat er vor seinem Übertritt ziemlich gegen be quiet gehetzt!


Ich würde hier eher sagen wollen, dass ich sehr direkt war und meine Meinung unverblümt kundgetan habe.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Stefan kümmert sich aber um die User hier um Forum und das macht eine Menge aus, wenn man einen Ansprechpartner hat und nicht stundenlang in Warteschleifen hängt oder auf Antworten von Mail-Anfragen hofft.


Öhm, eigentlich solltest du bei unserer kostenlosen Hotline nicht so lange warten, bis du einen Mitarbeiter erreicht hast. Außer du rufst z.B. um 7.00 morgens an, denn um diese Zeit sind die Plätze nicht besetzt 


PS: Ein etwas längeres Video über unsere Produkte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Und ein be quiet! Repräsentant mit etwa 15k Postings in diesem Forum schaut auch irgendwie etwas seltsam aus, zumal 'mein Forum' auch nicht allzu alt ist...



Das wollte ich nicht so an die große Glocken hängen.  15k Posts sind eine ganze Menge, das wäre so, als wenn ein User mit rund 40k Posts plötzlich Moderator wird und in den Threads Spams löscht. 



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Ich würde hier eher sagen wollen, dass ich sehr direkt war und meine Meinung unverblümt kundgetan habe.



Du hast klar ausgesprochen, was andere nur gedacht haben (wenn sie denn das Wissen hätten). Rüpelhaft finde ich das nicht, aber das eckt natürlich an, besonders bei den Leuten, die sich nicht damit abfinden können, dass ein anderer Recht hat.

Andererseits bist du als BeQuiet Staff schon fast zu brav. 
Dass die Repräsentation wichtig ist und dazu ein guter Ton gehört, ist natürlich klar. 
Hat man ja am Super Flower Staff hier gesehen und deswegen ist SF auch so beliebt und die Produkte werden ständig gekauft.  



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Öhm, eigentlich solltest du bei unserer kostenlosen Hotline nicht so lange warten, bis du einen Mitarbeiter erreicht hast. Außer du rufst z.B. um 7.00 morgens an, denn um diese Zeit sind die Plätze nicht besetzt



Das war jetzt allgemein bezogen, ich hab letztens mal einen Wolf gewartet, als ich wegen einer Telefonrechnung nachgefragt hatte.
Meine durchgebrannten BeQuiet Netzteile () wurde alles sehr schnell getauscht, ein  auf den Vor Ort Austauschservice. Hoffentlich bleibt er bestehen (dafür zahle ich gerne 10€ mehr).
Auch wenn mir nicht durchgebrannte Netzteile lieber wären.


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was ist eigentlich mit der SE-Serie von Cougar?
Das 460er und das 560er waren eigentlich schon angekündigt als ich den Lesertest vom 400er gemacht habe.
Existent sind die zumindest in DE bis jetzt nur auf dem Papier.


----------



## Systemcrash (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Der wäre?



Du sollst nicht der beste Diplomat gewesen sein 

War vor meiner Zeit hier, aber ab und zu kommen da Kommentare bzgl. deiner Vergangenheit 

Mir aber egal, hatte mit dir noch keinen Streit. Und ich bin nicht gerade ein bq-Fan 

Ist auch nur eine Vermutung meinerseits


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das wollte ich nicht so an die große Glocken hängen.  15k Posts sind eine ganze Menge, das wäre so, als wenn ein User mit rund 40k Posts plötzlich Moderator wird und in den Threads Spams löscht.


Öhm, äh...
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du von dir selbst sprichst, oder?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast klar ausgesprochen, was andere nur gedacht haben (wenn sie denn das Wissen hätten). Rüpelhaft finde ich das nicht, aber das eckt natürlich an, besonders bei den Leuten, die sich nicht damit abfinden können, dass ein anderer Recht hat.


Nun, wie es halt 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Andererseits bist du als BeQuiet Staff schon fast zu brav.
> Dass die Repräsentation wichtig ist und dazu ein guter Ton gehört, ist natürlich klar.
> Hat man ja am Super Flower Staff hier gesehen und deswegen ist SF auch so beliebt und die Produkte werden ständig gekauft.


Zu brav? 
Wobei ich auch bisher nicht wirklich Gelegenheit hatte, mal zu alter Form zurückzukehren...

Was aber letztendlich auch positiv anzusehen ist.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das war jetzt allgemein bezogen, ich hab letztens mal einen Wolf gewartet, als ich wegen einer Telefonrechnung nachgefragt hatte.
> Meine durchgebrannten BeQuiet Netzteile () wurde alles sehr schnell getauscht, ein  auf den Vor Ort Austauschservice. Hoffentlich bleibt er bestehen (dafür zahle ich gerne 10€ mehr).
> Auch wenn mir nicht durchgebrannte Netzteile lieber wären.


Nun, du hast von uns gesprochen und hier muss ich sagen, dass deine Aussage nicht sehr zutreffend ist.
Es kann natürlich immer mal vorkommen, dass ein Gespräch nicht sofort beantwortet werden kann, weil alle Leitungen besetzt sind oder aus anderen Gründen.
In der Regel solltest du aber keine längere Zeit in der Warteschlange warten müssen, zumal unsere Service Hotline auch für den anrufenden kostenlos ist (was leider auch manchmal ausgenutzt wird, von einigen Leuten, die die Mitarbeiter in der Leitung halten, während sie stundenlang irgendwas anderes machen)...



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Du sollst nicht der beste Diplomat gewesen sein


Nun, das ist sehr schmeichelhaft ausgedrückt und ich möchte dieser Aussage auch nicht widersprechen 

Aber nun ist alles anders und ich muss ab und an mal diplomatisch sein (oder zumindest es versuchen).


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Öhm, äh...
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du von dir selbst sprichst, oder?



Es gibt viele Foren mit Leuten, die viele Posts haben, du gehörst im 3D Center ja auch dazu.



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Zu brav?
> Wobei ich auch bisher nicht wirklich Gelegenheit hatte, mal zu alter Form zurückzukehren...
> 
> Was aber letztendlich auch positiv anzusehen ist.



Es ist auch völlig OK so und wir sind mit dir als Repräsentant von BeQuiet sehr zufrieden. 



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Nun, du hast von uns gesprochen und hier muss ich sagen, dass deine Aussage nicht sehr zutreffend ist.



Ich musste mal warten, das ist aber schon lange her, da hatte man mein Netzteil schlicht vergessen, weil der Mitarbeiter, der das betreut hatte, am folgenden Tag wohl seiner Arbeit nicht mehr nachgehen konnte und meine Akte irgendwie hinter den Schreibtisch gerutscht ist.
Daher hatte es damals einige Tage gedauert, ehe sich das aufgeklärt hatte. Aber, wie gesagt, ist schon lange her.
Als ich das letzte Mal wegen einer Frage angerufen hatte, hatte ich innerhalb weniger Minuten einen kompetenten Techniker an der Strippe, der mir erklären konnte, was wie sein kann und weswegen sich das Problem dann auch beheben lies.


----------



## poiu (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2011/06/Aerodynamische_Netzteile.JPG



Habe eine Antwort Betreff des Herstellers dieser 45° Netzteile bekommen, danke Carsten 


???PCCooler OC3 - ?????????DIY??
????

Interessant einige der NTs setzten auf eine Heat Pipe Kühlung

http://www.pccooler.cn/admin/upload/ig57_pro_201008241623263.jpg
http://www.pccooler.cn/admin/upload/ig57_pro_201008241617002.jpg

die GOld NTs scheinen sogar LLC resonanzwandler zu nutzen 

Z9???


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Einige Links gehen nicht und mein Ausländisch ist eingerostet, um was geht es noch mal?


----------



## poiu (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

um die Netzteile mit 45° Kühlung 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2011/06/Aerodynamische_Netzteile.JPG

sorryy hab vergessen das mein Opera Browser automatisch die Seiten ins Deutsche übersetzt 

Google Übersetzer

Google Übersetzer


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> um die Netzteile mit 45° Kühlung
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2011/06/Aerodynamische_Netzteile.JPG



Achso, die Geschichte.



poiu schrieb:


> sorryy hab vergessen das mein Opera Browser automatisch die Seiten ins Deutsche übersetzt



Der IE9 kann nichts, weißt du doch. 
Und wer baut die Netzteile?


----------



## Compucase (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Was ist eigentlich mit der SE-Serie von Cougar?
> Das 460er und das 560er waren eigentlich schon angekündigt als ich den Lesertest vom 400er gemacht habe.
> Existent sind die zumindest in DE bis jetzt nur auf dem Papier.



Wir bereiten uns gerade auf eine andere Serie vor die ebenfalls erweitert wird.
Es ist unwahrscheinlich das die SE 460/560 noch kommen werden. Mit dem PCGH 460W Netzteil ist ja ein Teil schon abgedeckt und das 560er macht momentan preislich keinen Sinn da ja auch ein Upgrade der GX-Serie noch kommen wird.
Preislich ist das S 550 bzw. SX 550 mittlerweile auf dem Niveau wie das SE 560 hätte starten können. Und die SX-Serie ist das bessere Netzteil im Vergleich mit der SE-Serie.


----------



## Systemcrash (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und ich hab vor kurzem noch ein 400SE verbaut


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

War mir fast klar das die nicht mehr kommen.
Woran hats den gelegen das die nicht erschienen sind?
Waren ja eigentlich angekündigt.
Zumindest das 460er wäre mit einem 6er und einem 8er PCI-E Stecker durchaus Sinnvoll gewesen.


----------



## Compucase (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Priorität hatte sich ziemlich schnell verschoben in Updates der aktuellen Serien. Zudem habe ich ja auf das "Problem" mit der SX-Serie hingewiesen, da macht es wenig Sinn eine Produktion zu fahren wenn der mögliche Absatz doch recht gering erscheint.

Das SE 400 wird aber weiterhin noch geführt und das wird auch noch eine Weile im Sortiment bleiben. Sprich - es ist aktuell nicht geplant dieses Modell auslaufen zu lassen.


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

OK.
Aber warum werden dann nicht existente Netzteile immer noch auf der Webseite geführt?


----------



## Frosdedje (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Inter-Tech Coba XChange 400W bei Technic3D getestet:
Inter-Tech XChange 400W Netzteil im Test | Review | Technic3D

Mit einer Elektronik, die solala ist, aber irgendwie ist die exakt die selbe Bestückung, die
auch beim Inter-Tech Combat Power 750W mit aktiven PFC finden kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber wahrscheinlich mit einer realeren Leistungsangabe.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich finds doch immer wieder witzig wen man sich die Liste der meist gesuchten Netzteile ansieht: 
Die 25 meist gesuchten Netzteile bei Caseking: Lüfterloses Netzteil für 140 Euro [Anzeige] -


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jop, das Amacrox ist schon sehr geil. 
Und ich verstehe gar nicht, wieso so viele weiße Netzteile vorne sind, so viele weiße Gehäuse werden nun nicht verkauft.


----------



## poiu (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja die liste ist funny

Platz 7 ein Gehäuse 
Platz 16 ein Uralt 1200W NT
Platz 3 ein veraltetes Fanless
...
veraltetes Zalman
..
dann die ganzen SF Alias NXZT Netzteile 
die lauten Xigmatek und nicht besonders hochwertigen OCZ.... 

na ja ist ja nur eine angebliche Liste von CaseKing, spricht nicht grade für die Käufer dort 




> Und ich verstehe gar nicht, wieso so viele weiße Netzteile vorne sind, so viele weiße Gehäuse werden nun nicht verkauft.



ach Quanti ich würde mal auf Product Placement tippen


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> na ja ist ja nur eine angebliche Liste von CaseKing, spricht nicht grade für die Käufer dort



Jop, so kann man das natürlich auch sehen. 



poiu schrieb:


> ach Quanti ich würde mal auf Product Placement tippen


 
Von Seiten Casekings? 
Haben die Verträge mit NXZT am Laufen?


----------



## poiu (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

vielleicht volle Lager  

nein war natürlich nur ein scwerz, keine Ahnung warum da so viele Weiße Netzteile in der Liste sind


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Man müsste mal im Caseking Supportbereich nachfragen.


----------



## Systemcrash (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

NXZT hat einige nette Gehäuse; vielleicht denken manche das man dafür unbedingt deren NTs nehmen sollte


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> NXZT hat einige nette Gehäuse; vielleicht denken manche das man dafür unbedingt deren NTs nehmen sollte


 
Tja, wenn die nur nicht von Super Flower wären.


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, wenn die nur nicht von Super Flower wären.



Super Flower macht heutzutage eigentlich ganz nette Netzteile  Hatte ja selbst eines und hatte keine Probleme !! Zumal ich Crossfire betreibe und das Netzteil nur 700 Watt hatte 

Aber mich wundert in der Liste das es NUR 1 Corsair rein geschaft hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Super Flower macht heutzutage eigentlich ganz nette Netzteile  Hatte ja selbst eines und hatte keine Probleme !! Zumal ich Crossfire betreibe und das Netzteil nur 700 Watt hatte



Na ja, wenn man auf OCP verzichten kann und sich mit 2 Jahren Garantie zufrieden gibt.


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn man auf OCP verzichten kann und sich mit 2 Jahren Garantie zufrieden gibt.



Mein jetziges Corsair AX850 hat gar keine Garantie mehr  War ja eins von Erzbaron wo ihc für 90€ bekommen habe


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist doch super, dann teste mal die Schutzschaltungen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist doch super, dann teste mal die Schutzschaltungen.



Funktioniert alles da es Erzbaron schon getestet hat  Und bei 90€ konnte ich nicht NEIN sagen 
Warte jetzt nur noch auf den großen Netzteiltest von Erzbaron und ihr werdet sehen wer der Sieger ist  Mehr darf ich sowiso nicht verraten


----------



## Systemcrash (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, wenn die nur nicht von Super Flower wären.


 
Tja, da haste Recht 

Die NZXT HALE sind teure SF, aber 5 Jahre Garantie

Aber nicht jeder der seinen PC zusammenschustert weiß, was wirklich hinter den Marken steckt


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Warte jetzt nur noch auf den großen Netzteiltest von Erzbaron und ihr werdet sehen wer der Sieger ist  Mehr darf ich sowiso nicht verraten


 
Da warten wir seit gefühlten 3 Jahren drauf.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da warten wir seit gefühlten 3 Jahren drauf.


 
Ihr wisst doch: When it's done!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da warten wir seit gefühlten 3 Jahren drauf.



Na ja ich bin jetzt 43 Jahre alt und mir schmerzt der Rücken schon und die Augen sind auch nicht mehr so wie mit 20 Jahren, was ich damit sagen will so vieeeeeel Zeit hab ich jetzt auch nicht mehr wenn der Test noch in meiner Lebenssanne erscheinen sollte.


----------



## WallaceXIV (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich schreibe demnächst einen Studienarbeit zum Thema "Netzteile". Wenn ihr dazu grandiose Ideen habt, gebt Bescheid. Grundlage ist der Vergleich zwischen Antec High Current Gamer  HCG-750 und Antec High Current Pro  HCP-750.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Antec High Current Pro kannst du in den Schredder werfen. Das ist bei mir abgeraucht.


----------



## WallaceXIV (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Abgeraucht? Wie ist das denn passiert?


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mitten im Game. Es hat geknackt und der Rechner ging aus, eine kurze Rauchwolke kam hinten aus dem Rechner raus und es roch nach verschmortem Kunststoff.
Hab das Netzteil gleich als Schuldigen ausfindig machen können.
Jetzt ist ein Corsair drin und das ist gut.


----------



## WallaceXIV (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

War vielleicht ein Montagsmodell. Mal sehen was der Test bringt.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ein Belastungstest an der Chroma hatte das Netzteil zu Anfang problemlos überstanden.
Kann aber auch sein dass es dabei einen Weg bekommen hat. Wer kann da schon reingucken.


----------



## WallaceXIV (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das stimmt wohl. Du hast bei dir eine Chroma rumstehen?


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl. Du hast bei dir eine Chroma rumstehen?


 
Ich nicht aber ich kenne einen der eine hat und von dem hab ich das Netzteil übernommen. Also günstig geschossen eben weil es getestet wurde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das klingt ja echt beschissen.
Ist denn sonst alles OK geblieben?
Da hat wohl eine Schutzschaltung gegriffen aber sie konnte nicht verhindert, dass da vielleicht ein Elko geplatzt ist.


----------



## WallaceXIV (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Einen Chromatestlauf sollte das Netzteil schon überleben. Ich weiß noch nicht welche elektronische Last ich zur Verfügung haben werde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das schein dann aber recht schnell zu gehen, oder?
Also, wenn eine Schutzschaltung greift (sein Rechner ist ja aus gegangen), aber trotzdem eine Rauchwolke rauskommt, muss in der kurzen Zeit doch was geplatzt sein, anders kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.


----------



## WallaceXIV (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja scheint so. Wie schon gesagt, da steckt man nicht drin!


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Pech hatte ich auch schon gehabt aber eine Rauchwolke hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## WallaceXIV (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hatte mal einen Lichtbogen bei einem Billignetzteil, war super. Stromschlag und schwarz vor Augen hatte ich auch schon. Aus Schaden wird man klug.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hatte nie billig Netzteile gehabt, bzw. denke ich, dass keine dabei waren.


----------



## Strahleman (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Wallace: Was willst du in der Studienarbeit denn genau beschreiben? Nur die Unterschiede der beiden Netzteile? Weil dann würde ich eher eine größere Differenz suchen z. B. Antec HCP und ein Billignetzteil mit ähnlicher Spezifikation.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Moin!

Ich hätte da eine Frage zum technischen Hintergrund eines kürzlich entdeckten Problems bei meinem NT in Zusammenarbeit mit einer HD6950 (zwei PCIe-Stromanschlüsse). Ausführliches könnt ihr hier nachlesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-mit-zwei-angeschlossenen-pciex-steckern.html

Die Kurzfassung:

Sobald ich eine bestimmte meiner PCIe-Buchsen am NT belege, startet der gesamte Rechner nicht mehr. Woran könnte das liegen (Kurzschluss, Schutzschaltung etc)? Könnte dieser Fehler schon seit Kaufdatum bestanden haben (vorher brauchte ich keine zwei PCIe-Anschlüsse)?

Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn mir hier jemand technische Details zum Auftreten dieses Phänomens erklären könnte.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich vermute da dass Nt schon älter ist und nur 2 12 Schienen bietet, dass eine davon für die PCI E Stecker zuständig ist, mit 20A bietet es aber wohl zu wenig Leistung, wenn du mit deinem Adapter rumhantierst lagerst du es auch auf die 2. Schiene aus, die für Peripherie zuständig ist und auch 20A bietet.
Da würde nur ein neues Netzteil oder die Adapterlösung verbleiben.
mfg


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Problem ist ein anderes. Es liegt nicht an "zu wenig Leistung" sondern an einem Defekt einer der PCIe-Buchsen am NT. Wie dieser Defekt zu Stande kommt interessiert mich.

Selbst wenn ich eine HD5770 - die nun mal wirklich wenig Leistung zieht - an diese Buchse anschließe, startet der Rechner nicht. Verwende ich die andere Buchse, läuft alles perfekt.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hmm dann wäre ein Kurzschluss eine Erklärung wobei dass eher unrealistisch ist.
Ansonsten hat sivh vllt. im Netzteil ein Kabl gelöst, eine Lötstelle abgebrochen etc.
mfg
Edit: Dann würde ich sogar fast sagen Lötstelle des 6 Pins innen abgebrochen...


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hat das Netzteil Kabelmanagment?
Wenn es so ist einfach mal die Kabel durchmessen.


----------



## poiu (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hmm sehr interessant ich würde zuerst auch auf Schutzschaltung tippen, aber wenn du sagst das selbst mit geringer last einer der Stecker immer streikt wären Wa1locks aussagen eher zutreffend.

stefan es geht um BQ! du bist gefragt


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eine Erklärung, warum diese Buchse nicht (mehr?) funktioniert, habe ich auch nicht.

Die +12V Verteilung des Netzteiles sollte auch wie folgt sein:
+12V1: CPU
+12V2: alles außer der CPU

Ich möchte daher nicht ausschließen wollen, dass eine Schutzschaltung des Netzteiles greift und eine +12V Leitung überlastet sein könnte und das das der Grund ist, das es nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hat Kabelmanagement, aber die Kabel sind alle OK. Das ist getestet worden.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann fällt mir nix anderes alsmdas von mir bereits gesagte ein, das NT hat jawohl keine Garantie mehr, dann kannst dus ja aufschrauben und guckeh ob da was gerissen oder abgebröckelt ist.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das werde ich vorerst nicht machen. Unter den gegebenen Informationen, wie wahrscheinlich haltet ihr es, dass der Defekt schon ab Kaufdatum bestand?


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich würde sagen dass es eher unwahrscheinlich mist dass der Defekt jetzt entstanden ist, ausser du hast deinen PC öfters im Auto dabei gehabt und bist durch Schlaglöcher gefahren oder hast ihn irgendwo runter plumpsen lassen, Erschütterungen halt.
Wenn das nicht der Fall war würde ich von Defekt ab Kauf ausgehen.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das kann auch Alterung sein. Ein Netzteil baut mit den Jahren ab. Es liefert nicht mehr das was es noch zu Anfang geliefert hat.
Bei dir kann die Versorgung der PCIe Leitung zusammengebrochen sein (verschleiß?) und daher geht es nicht mehr. Das wirst du aber nur herausfinden wenn du das NT öffnest.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ein anderes. Es liegt nicht an "zu wenig Leistung" sondern an einem Defekt einer der PCIe-Buchsen am NT. Wie dieser Defekt zu Stande kommt interessiert mich.
> 
> Selbst wenn ich eine HD5770 - die nun mal wirklich wenig Leistung zieht - an diese Buchse anschließe, startet der Rechner nicht. Verwende ich die andere Buchse, läuft alles perfekt.


Tritt das auch auf, wenn das Kabel nur drin steckt und nirgendwo angeschlossen ist?


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Juni 2011)

Das NT musste nie mit hohen Lasten arbeiten. Die härtesten Kombi's waren ein Pentium 4 + Radeon X1950 und das jetzige Setup Phenom II + Radeon HD5770.

Das dürfte die Leitungen nie an die Grenze gebracht haben.



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Tritt das auch auf, wenn das Kabel nur drin steckt und nirgendwo angeschlossen ist?



Nein, dann tritt das nicht auf. Es muss dann schon beiderseitig angeschlossen sein.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das kann auch Alterung sein. Ein Netzteil baut mit den Jahren ab. Es liefert nicht mehr das was es noch zu Anfang geliefert hat.
> Bei dir kann die Versorgung der PCIe Leitung zusammengebrochen sein (verschleiß?) und daher geht es nicht mehr. Das wirst du aber nur herausfinden wenn du das NT öffnest.


 Ja aber laut Stefan hängt die PCI E Strippe an der selben Leitung wie die Peripherie, wenn er es aber über einen Adapter von 2 Molex zu PCI E betreibt, welches auf der selben Leitung hängt, dann geht es, damit muss etwas mit der Buchse/dem Anschluss nicht stimmen.


----------



## WallaceXIV (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Strahleman schrieb:


> @Wallace: Was willst du in der Studienarbeit  denn genau beschreiben? Nur die Unterschiede der beiden Netzteile? Weil  dann würde ich eher eine größere Differenz suchen z. B. Antec HCP und  ein Billignetzteil mit ähnlicher Spezifikation.


 

Also ich wollte die beiden Vergleichen, halt alle Tests wie gewohnt. Dann paar Grundlagen erklären, die Topologie erklären. Damit das ganze dann als Studienarbeit zählt soll ich noch eine Schaltung als Simulation umsetzen.

Ich wollt auch erst ein Budget Netzteil von Antec nehmen, aber das kleinste Gold zertifizierte hat 750 Watt, deswegen nehme ich jetzt das ein 750 Watt Bronze zertifiziertes.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ja aber laut Stefan hängt die PCI E Strippe an der selben Leitung wie die Peripherie, wenn er es aber über einen Adapter von 2 Molex zu PCI E betreibt, welches auf der selben Leitung hängt, dann geht es, damit muss etwas mit der Buchse/dem Anschluss nicht stimmen.


 
Deswegen hab ich auch an das Durchmessen gedacht aber wenn das I.O. ist liegt es doch nicht daran.


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kann es sein, dass die Xigmatec Go Green Serie bei HEc gefertigt wird?

EDIT: Wird von HEC gefertigt. Welches Cougar NT ist ungefähr mit dem 500W Xigmatec vergleichbar von der Technik her?


----------



## Gast1111 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hmm schätze mal Power/X


----------



## thom_cat (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

könnte auch die a serie sein


----------



## Compucase (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist die POWER-Serie. Die Xigmateks waren 2009 mit die Ersten die ein abgeändertes COUGAR Design übernommen haben.


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Alles klar danke


----------



## Gast1111 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wuhuu ich hatte Recht   *freu*


----------



## Cali_Kid (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab mal die Frage und zwar habe ich ein Netzteil wo noch die Lüfter im Gehäuse über die Lüftersteuerung vom Netzteil laufen hat diese Anschlüsse.So da ich mit jetzt ne GTX580 einbauen und die ein neues Netzteil brauche frage ich mich wie laufen die Gehäuselüfter wenn ich am Netzteil keine Anschlüsse dafür habe.Laufen diese dann automatisch von alleine an?? oder Brauch man dafür dann eine Extra Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du kannst sie entweder ans Mainboard anschliessen oder sie per Molexadapdter ans NT.
mfg


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kommt drauf an was für Lüfter du hast.
Wenn es langsamdrehende sind kannst du die direkt an Netzteil schließen gibts extra Adapter für.
Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Lüfter Kabel/Adapter
Wenn es schnelldrehende sind macht das kein Sinn den wer will nen PC wo die Lüfter durchgehend mit 2000U/min laufen da gibts dann 4 möglichkeiten
1. Du kaufst dir wieder ein Bequiet wie das im Link denn die haben immernoch Kabel für Lüfter
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P9 modular Netzteil - 550 Watt
2. Eine Lüftersteuerung gibt ja ne große Auswahl Teilweiße mit noch mehr Funktionen wie Temperatur auslesen mit Display und son schnickschnak
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Alle Fan-Controller
3. Ans Mainboard, die Frage ist dabei wieviele Lüfter du hast und wieviel Leistung sie max. brauchen und wieviele regelbare Anschlusse dein Mainboard hat und was diese an Leistung max abgeben können. 
Schau am besten in die Anleitung. Meist kannst du mehrere Lüfter Y-Kabel anschließen
Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Lüfter Kabel/Adapter
4. Du kaufst dir Adapter die statt 12V vom Molex ne geringere Voltzahl abgeben jedoch solltest du dann wissen ob die Leistung reicht um dein PC unter last zu Kühlen und ob sie dann nicht trotzdem noch zu laut sind.
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel


----------



## Philipus II (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Zu den Xigmateks:
Die sind im Vergleich zu den Cougar originalen teilweise deutlich schlechter. Anscheinend ist die Elektronik vereinfacht, zumindest waren die Messwerte eines xigmateks bezüglich der Restwelligkeit deutlich jenseits der Spezifikation, wenn ich mich erinnere.


----------



## poiu (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja die Xigmatek waren deutlich schlechter als die Cougar, die AeroCool lagen dazwischen, wie auch die aktuellen Rasurbo.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sag mal @poiu ohne jetzt penetrant zu wirken.........öhm gibts was neues von dem ominösen Netzteil Test auf den wir alle schon so lang warten?????


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> ja die Xigmatek waren deutlich schlechter als die Cougar, die AeroCool lagen dazwischen, wie auch die aktuellen Rasurbo.



Alles klar. 

Zum Thema Aerocool...

Weiß jemand schon ein paar Details zu den Strike X Nts?


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich weiss nichts über die, vermute aber die werden ganz schön dröhnen bei dem Design..


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja das habe ich mir auch gleich gedacht - genau wie bei dem hier


Worauf ich eigentlich hinaus wollte ist, ob die Elektronik wieder von HEC kommt. Aber dazu darf Compucase ja leider nichts sagen


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Inter Tech 
Erinnert mich an Quanti 
Naja Christian darf sicher, will aber nicht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Meinst eher Christian will darf aber nicht!


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der will doch nicht mit uns kommunizieren - jeder sollte in seinem eigenen Keller bleiben 
P.S: BTT


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Er darf nicht 

Ich habe das Intertech nur wegen dem dämlichen Lüftergitter erwähnt


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Der will doch nicht mit uns kommunizieren - jeder sollte in seinem eigenen Keller bleiben
> P.S: BTT


 
Der ist eigentlich ein sehr umgänglicher und netter Mensch glaub mir, nicht so wie der grantige Stefan von be quiet!


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Christian ist wirklich sehr nett und beantwortet immer die PNs und wenn sie noch so nervig sind.


----------



## Philipus II (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> nicht so wie der grantige Stefan von be quiet!


hm, ich denke da an das Sprichwort mit dem Wald
Ich persönlich habe weder mit Christian noch mit Christoph noch mit Stefan noch mit Eddy noch mit Doktor noch mit Bluebard irgendwelche Probleme gehabt. Dass aber nicht jeder mit jedem auskommt, ist völlig normal.
@herstellersuporter: macht euch nix draus. Man kanns nicht allen Recht machen. und solangs mir Recht ist, ist alles gut


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich meine ja eher den alten Stefan, der früher wenn du ihm eine Frage gestellt hast dich erst mal angemault hat, das er diese Frage schon in anderen Foren beantwortet hätte und er jetzt keine Lust hat drauf zu Antworten!

So und so ähnlich war sein Verhalten und das war jetzt nur ein Beispiel. Kannst ja mal @kaktus fragen wie er sich auch in anderen Foren aufgeführt hat. Und niemals kam eine Entschuldigung über seine Lippen und bis dahin bleibt er für mich der selber Pisser der er früher war egal ob er jetzt bei be quiet arbeitet oder nicht.


----------



## poiu (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Sag mal @poiu ohne jetzt penetrant zu wirken.........öhm gibts was neues von dem ominösen Netzteil Test auf den wir alle schon so lang warten?????



ach du bist doch nicht penetrant, wir haben euch gesagt das wir was großes machen und jetzt erwartet ihr auch was, hoffentlich wird das nicht wie beim Duke, das wir die Erwartungen gar nicht erfüllen können 

ehrlich ich weiß das Ihr wartet, aber auch die Hersteller würden schon gerne was sehen.

wie einige schon gemerkt haben, bin ich und auch Erzbaron nicht mehr so viel Online wie früher mal, bei uns beiden hat das Private gründe, außerdem gab es noch organisatorische Verzögerungen.

ich persönlich bin grob fertig, es fehlen nur noch paar Kleinigkeiten und natürlich mein Lieblingsthema "Rechtschreibung"

mal sehen vielleicht schaffen wir es diesen Monat, wird langsam echt zeit 




> So und so ähnlich war sein Verhalten und das war jetzt nur ein Beispiel. Kannst ja mal @kaktus fragen wie er sich auch in anderen Foren aufgeführt hat. Und niemals kam eine Entschuldigung über seine Lippen und bis dahin bleibt er für mich der selber Pisser der er früher war egal ob er jetzt bei be quiet arbeitet oder nicht.





keine Ahnung was ihr habt ich fand ihn immer nett und kam mit Stefan Payne auch wunderbar klar  



> Ich persönlich habe weder mit Christian noch mit Christoph noch mit Stefan noch mit Eddy noch mit Doktor noch mit Bluebard irgendwelche Probleme gehabt. Dass aber nicht jeder mit jedem auskommt, ist völlig normal.



Dito ich komme auch wunderbar mit allen klar  sogar mit dem HulK 

Hulk du kennst Stefan von früher, also wie er halt Privat ist, man sollte immer öffentliche und privat Person unterscheiden denkst du das ist bei denn anderen anders?

Betreff *Inter Tech* Netzteil im Technic 3d test 

sieht für mich nach XHY-Power  aus, wäre auch nicht abwegig das das Combat Power auch von Intertech vertrieben wird.

ist jetzt aber geraten, muss nicht zutreffen

siehe Bilder Combat Power test vom Erzbaron, oder die im XIlence test bei P3D


----------



## Malkav85 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

*Leute, kommt wieder aufs Thema zurück. *


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja sorry Mod aber Stefan ist für mich wie ein rotes Tuch da kommts dann meistens über mich!

Zum Thema weiß einer wann die ersten Platin Netzteile von be quiet kommen und ob Cougar auch welche geplant hat???


----------



## poiu (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja COugar hatte doch schon auf der Cebit -> 

Cougar 80+ Platinum 700W CeBIT 2011 | HardwareClips - Dein Hardware Video-Portal

und dann nochmal auf der Computex Platinum NT´s vorstellt, sollen wohl im vierten Quartal dieses Jahres erscheinen.

zu BQ! da hat der Aaron von BQ! in einem Video von der omputex was zu gesagt

Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Video-Update - netzteil, lüfter, computex, kühler, be quiet


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also Christian ist sehr nett, war eher Fun 
Bzgl. Cougar da müsste ich die ganze neue Palette im Herbst bekommen


----------



## Systemcrash (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hoffe wenigstens Silber und besser?


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Silber, Gold und Plain 
Cougar Roundup


----------



## Systemcrash (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na, ich hoffe doch auch im Bereich 350-500W


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das hoffe ich auch!
400W Platin wären ein Traum!


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Öhm eher so 700-800W, 400W sind für mein System unrealistisch...
@Hans Ist technisch wegen der 5 und der 3.3V Rail nicht möglich...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ist technisch wegen der 5 und der 3.3V Rail nicht möglich...


 
Dann sollen die Ingenieure sich halt mehr anstrengen, vorher kriegt kein Netzteilhersteller wieder Geld von mir!


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Pff ist schwierig die 3.3 und 5V Schienen auszulasten, dadurch sinkt die Effizienz


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie gesagt: Da sollen sich die Hersteller mal Gedanken machen!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Pff ist schwierig die 3.3 und 5V Schienen auszulasten, dadurch sinkt die Effizienz



Öhm mit der DC-DC Technik gibt es doch gar keine 3.3 und 5V Leitung mehr die kommen doch da von der 12V Rail!


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jap...
Und wenn die zu wenig belastet werden sinkt die Effizienz..
Stand mal aauf Anandtech


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nicht ganz, das hängt dann alles an der Gesamtbelastung des Netzteils also ist die Auslastung der 3.3V und 5V Leitung eigentlich egal! Das ist ja einer der Vorteile der DC-DC Technik!


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Jap...
> Und wenn die zu wenig belastet werden sinkt die Effizienz..
> Stand mal aauf Anandtech


 
Nein stimmt nicht.
Die Gesamtauslastung ist wichtig. Aber die DC-DC Technik ist zu teuer für Netzteile mit so geringer Leistung.
Bequiet hat ja schon die Straigh Serie in Sliber. Daraus noch Gold oder Platin zu machen ist zu aufwändig und lohnt bei dem Verkaufspreis nicht mehr. Der Kunde in dem Leistungssegment schaut nur auf dem Preis.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich frag gerne nochmal bei Seasonic nach, wenn du willst.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass es nicht machbar war Platinum unter 500W


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Glaub ich auch wenn man schon sieht was das SuperFlower 500Watt Platin kostet dann hätte das bei Seasonic noch etwas mehr gekostet und niemenand zahlt für ein 500Watt NT 180€.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich frag gerne nochmal bei Seasonic nach, wenn du willst.
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass es nicht machbar war Platinum unter 500W


 
Sicher ist das machbar. Es bezahlt aber niemand.


----------



## knarf0815 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

welche schutzschaltungen braucht ein netzteil und was bewirken diese?
gruß


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

1. OCP
2. OTP
3. OVP
4. OPP
5. SCP
6. UVP

1. Schutz vor Stromspitzen (sehr wichtig)
2. Überhitzungsschutz
3. Überspannungsschutz
4. Überlastschutz
5. Kurzschlussschutz
6. Unterspannungsschutz


----------



## Worlikon (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Aber die DC-DC Technik ist zu teuer für Netzteile mit so geringer Leistung


 
das halt ich für ein Gerücht

siehe Huntkey Jumper R90 mit 80+ Gold , DC-to-DC und 300 Watt

AnandTech - HuntKey Jumper/R90 300W 80Plus Gold


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist auch Huntkey.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Blos gibts das nicht zu kaufen, wüsste  auf jedenfalls nicht wo.


----------



## soulpain (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist auch Huntkey.


Was soll das denn heißen?
Das Netzteil liefert eine anständige Qualität, hat gute Komponenten und sogar denselben Schaltregler wie die Seasonic X-Serie. 
Außerdem habe ich noch kein 300W-Netzteil mit so vielen Steckern gesehen.
Nur weil HuntKey draufsteht, muss es nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## Systemcrash (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wir wissen aber noch nicht sicher, was das Huntkey kostet 

Hab heute mal in einem System einen kleinen Verbrauchstest zwischen dem Cougar 400SE und meinem Scythe Stronger 500W gemacht, die Ergebnisse sind ernüchternd. So weit meine bescheidenen Meßeinrichtungen festgestellt haben, sind die Unterschiede mehr als minimal

400SE Idle / Prime95 / Volllast CPU/GPU               68W     /     111W    /  max. 302W

Stronger Idle / Prime95 / Volllast CPU/GPU /          70W    /      110W   /  max. 300W

Da ist sogar ein leichter Vorteil für mein 80+, obwohl es gegen ein schwächeres 80+ Silber angetreten ist


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Threshold schrieb:


> 1. OCP
> (...)
> 1. Schutz vor Stromspitzen (sehr wichtig)


Hallo Threashold

Ich würde das eher als Überstromschutz (Over Current Protection) bezeichnen wollen.
Diese Schutzschaltung dient der effektiven Absicherung einzelner Stränge, ähnlich eines Sicherungsautomatens in der Hausverteilung.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo Threashold
> 
> Ich würde das eher als Überstromschutz (Over Current Protection) bezeichnen wollen.
> Diese Schutzschaltung dient der effektiven Absicherung einzelner Stränge, ähnlich eines Sicherungsautomatens in der Hausverteilung.
> ...



Wo ist jetzt der Unterschied zwischen Stromspitzen und Überstromschutz? OCP soll überströme abfangen was ja Stromspitzen sind???????


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Unter Stromspitzen versteht der 'normale User' eher Spannungsspitzen im Stromnetz.


----------



## BroBlem (19. Juni 2011)

Also gut,
dem ein oder anderen ist vllt aufgefallen, dass ich mich nach einem neuen NT umschaue ...
Also gleich auf GH gegangen, NTs gefiltert nach ATX 2.3, 4xPCIe und KM und siehe da: das günstigste ist das http://gh.de/a602348.html. Beim Test wird jedoch immer wieder die Instabilität der Spannungen bemängelt - kann das die Lebenszeit der Komponenten verkürzen?
Achja, und dann bin ich noch auf http://gh.de/a429175.html gestoßen, das 100W sowie 5 Jahre Garantie mehr bietet - für einen Aufpreis von 40€ ...
Wozu ratet Ihr mir? Ich kaufe übrigens am liebsten Teile, die ein paar Jahrzehnte überdauern können ;D
Drum hören sich 7 Jahre Garantie auch so gut an


----------



## Systemcrash (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sach erstmal was du damit betreiben willst 

Aber schon jetzt kann ich dir sagen das ich das Corsair deutlich vorziehen würde, auch wenns "nur" ein CWT ist


----------



## Worlikon (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Das ist auch Huntkey


 
sehr qualifizierte Aussage




> Blos gibts das nicht zu kaufen, wüsste auf jedenfalls nicht wo


 
in den USA und Asien schon, in die EU werden sie auch kommen


----------



## Systemcrash (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die meisten kenenn Huntkey eben von den alten LC-Power 

wenn sie nicht nur auf Preis achten können die was Ordentliches bauen, so sehe ich das zumindest nach dem Test von soulpain. Ein 300W Gold mit wichtigen Schutzschaltungen und massig Anschlüsse, darauf warten viele  . Ja, ich auch

Aber auf das Seasonic mit 350W bin ich auch gespannt


----------



## Worlikon (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Huntkey hat schon immer das gebaut, was die Kunden verlangten, wie alle anderen OEMs auch

und wenn LC Power nicht viel ausgeben will, kriegen sie logischerweise auch nicht das Nonplusultra

eigentlich ganz simpel und nachvollziehbar


----------



## Systemcrash (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, aber kennst du irgendwelche Huntkeys in D, die gut waren?

Ich nicht, deshalb wundere ich mich auch nicht über Leute die Huntkeys Qualität bezweifeln; zumindest noch nicht


----------



## BroBlem (20. Juni 2011)

Systemcrash schrieb:
			
		

> Sach erstmal was du damit betreiben willst
> 
> Aber schon jetzt kann ich dir sagen das ich das Corsair deutlich vorziehen würde, auch wenns "nur" ein CWT ist


Das Corsair wäre wohl etwa zur Hälfte ausgelastet^^
Hat es in dem Bereich nicht die beste Effizienz?
Also ich hätte schon gern mehr als 600W, weil später vllt noch eine zweite GraKa reinkommt


----------



## Worlikon (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Ja, aber kennst du irgendwelche Huntkeys in D, die gut waren?


 
jo kenn ich
die bauen seit vielen Jahren auch medizinische Netzteile und die werden seit 2006 auch in die EU verkauft an Krankenhäusern und Arzt Praxen

in dieser Branche arbeite ich seit 1999 und da ist DC-to-DC, LLC Resonanzwandler usw. usf. schon seit 10 Jahren Standard, ebenso eine Effizienz von über 90% bei extrem niedriger Restwelligkeit und vieles mehr
wir müssen uns nach der Din-Norm EN60601-1, EN55011/55022 richten, um nur mal schnell drei Beispiele zu nennen und das sind richtig knallharte Vorgaben und kein Marketingsymbole, das man kaufen kann


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann arbeitest du für Huntkeys????


----------



## Frosdedje (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und endlich ein Netzteiltest eines Xilence RedWing R3, diesmal mit 420W:
Xilence RedWing 420W Rev.3 - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow! Forum

Elektronik ist zeimlcih im untersten Durchschnitt und das Netzteil schafft nur ca. 80%, ehe sie 
aussteigt und die Effizenz kann, insbesondere bei geringer Last, als gruselig bezeichnet werden.


----------



## Worlikon (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Dann arbeitest du für Huntkeys????​


 
die Firma heißt Huntkey

und falsch 
ich arbeite für einen Distributor, der medizinische Netzteile vertreibt, von Huntkey gibt es in Deutschland keine Niederlassung​


----------



## Systemcrash (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Worlikon schrieb:


> jo kenn ich
> die bauen seit vielen Jahren auch medizinische Netzteile und die werden seit 2006 auch in die EU verkauft an Krankenhäusern und Arzt Praxen


 
Damit kommen 99,5% nicht in den Genuß dieser NTs 

Mit LC-Power haben sich aber bestimmt schon mehr als 0,5% der PC-Selberbauer beschäftigt.



BroBlem schrieb:


> Das Corsair wäre wohl etwa zur Hälfte ausgelastet^^
> Hat es in dem Bereich nicht die beste Effizienz?
> Also ich hätte schon gern mehr als 600W, weil später vllt noch eine zweite GraKa reinkommt



Ein gutes NT wie dieses hat von 20-80% normal eine sehr gute Eff, die in diesem Bereich vielleicht um 3% schwankt. Sowas kannst du anhand der Stromrechnung aber nicht feststellen.

2. Grafikkarte ist relativ, in welchem Bereich bewegen sich denn die Karten?


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo Threashold
> 
> Ich würde das eher als Überstromschutz (Over Current Protection) bezeichnen wollen.
> Diese Schutzschaltung dient der effektiven Absicherung einzelner Stränge, ähnlich eines Sicherungsautomatens in der Hausverteilung.
> ...



Trotzdem ist es ein Schutz vor Stromspitzen wie sie als Beispiel bei Kurzschlüssen auftreten können. Das Netzteil sollte dabei sofort abschalten. Gibt es keinen Schutz oder greift der nicht, schmoren Kabel durch. Im schlimmsten Fall kann es zum Kabelbrand kommen und schließlich zum PC Brand.
Ich denke nicht dass ich dir erklären muss wie schnell aus einem PC Brand ein Wohnungsbrand werden kann. 



Worlikon schrieb:


> sehr qualifizierte Aussage



Bietet Huntkey bei PC Netzteile eine gute Qualität?
Nein bieten sie nicht also ist meine Aussage sehr qualifiziert.

Und verwechsel Netzteile für medizinische Geräte nicht mit Netzteilen für PC Systeme.


----------



## BroBlem (20. Juni 2011)

Systemcrash schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 2. Grafikkarte ist relativ, in welchem Bereich bewegen sich denn die Karten?


Wahrscheinlich eine (bzw. zwei) Radeon HD 5850


----------



## Worlikon (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Bietet Huntkey bei PC Netzteile eine gute Qualität?
> Nein bieten sie nicht also ist meine Aussage sehr qualifiziert.


 
nein
das ist nur unreflektiertes Gelaber, denn du hast weder ein aktuelles Huntkey, noch kannst du dessen Qualität beurteilen

wenn du mir nicht glaubst, dann frag die, die das Netzteil schon getestet haben

medizinische Netzteile kann man mit PC-Netzteilen nicht verwechseln, medizinische passen nicht in PCs


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Worlikon schrieb:


> nein
> das ist nur unreflektiertes Gelaber, denn du hast weder ein aktuelles Huntkey, noch kannst du dessen Qualität beurteilen


 
Dann nenne mir eins das deiner Meinung nach gut ist und in welchen qualitativem Umfeld es sich bewegt.

Und ich labere nicht. Ich kenne mich da schon aus. Ich habe mehr Netzteile in der Hand gehabt als ein Reifen Monteur Schrauben.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der Link wurde doch oben schon genannt und auch z.B. von soulpain kurz aufgegriffen:
AnandTech - HuntKey Jumper/R90 300W 80Plus Gold
Zitat: "We've never seen this sort of quality in a retail 300W PSU before, so overall the internals are awesome!"

Und bitte lasst doch beide die Polemik.


----------



## Systemcrash (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



BroBlem schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich eine (bzw. zwei) Radeon HD 5850


 
Da würden 600W reichen 

Die dürfte nicht ganz auf 2x200W kommen, CPU bis max 150W, außer es ist ein total overclocktes System.

Aber wenns mehr sein soll hätte ich da noch das vorgeschlagen:

Antec TruePower New TP-750, 750W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

hat immerhin 5 Jahre Garantie.

Aber das Corsair ist nicht schlecht


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jetzt gibt es endlich einen Test zum Platin Fanless NT von SF. 

Im Prinzip wie das Golden King.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nach der gestrigen Aktion von Super Flower Staff Holger wirds mir speiübel wenn ich die Netzteile von denen sehe.


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was hat er denn gemacht?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hier viel Spaß beim lesen und gute Unterhaltung:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/160543-ocp-ovp.html


----------



## Systemcrash (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Als Ex-Elektroniker gibt mir das schwer zu denken 

Diese Grundgesetze von Spannung, Strom, Widerstand, Leistung lernten wir ganz am Anfang (wußte es aber schon vorher  )

Werden von solchen Personen auch die NTs kreiert?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Keine Ahnung aber wenn schon eine Firma solche unqualifizierten Mitarbeiter als PR für sie arbeiten lässt könnte man denken die haben keine besseren Leute oder er ist der Beste.
Was das über eine Firma aussagt kann sich ja jeder denken.


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Oje, das hab ja sogar ich begriffen und habe Physik gehasst. Hey, vielleicht sollte ich als technischer Leiter zu SuperFlower gehen Unfreundlich und unsachlich kann ich auch sein, hab von Physik nicht viel Ahnung... Ich schick mal gleich eine Bewerbung los

Spaß bei Seite: Das finde ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich traurig.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So wie ich den Type einschätze ist es nicht das letzte mal das wir von ihm gehört haben. Neuer Account neues Glück sag ich mal.


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja mal abgesehen von dem "kompetenten" Mitarbeiter ist doch das NT recht in Ordnung. Gut der Preis wird höher sein, als der des Seasonic X660.

Wie schätzt ihr eigentlich das Fehlen der OCP Sicherung ein?


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich find den witzig 
We love to entertain you als Sig )


----------



## poiu (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

eine Schutzschaltung alleine reicht nicht, wichtig ist auch wann diese greift, was nützt mir eine schutzschatung die zB bei 100A greift (aus der luft gegriffenes Beispiel)

na ja eigentlich braucht man gar keine Schutzschaltung, außer es geht was schief, dann in die Tisch kannte beißen 

*ja ich hab grad meinen scherzkeks Moment*


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Zu hohe Temps lösen Überlast aus


----------



## b0s (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> eine Schutzschaltung alleine reicht nicht, wichtig ist auch wann diese greift, was nützt mir eine schutzschatung die zB bei 100A greift (aus der luft gegriffenes Beispiel)


Ich erinner mich vage an ein Video von PCGH und Simon(?) wo das mit dem Corsair nich ganz klappen wollte mit der 100 A Singlerail absicherung...


----------



## cami (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Guten Abend

Ich wollte bei euch schnell um Rat fragen.
Ist das LC Power Green Power LC6450GP2 V2.2 - 450 Watt zu gebrauchen oder nicht? Ich meinte gelesen zu haben, dass LC, mit der Power Green Serie durchaus eine Gelungene Serie gelungen ist. Ist das so?(komischer Satz?!)

Besten Dank schon mal!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was willst du denn befeuern?
Die hier wären eine bessere Wahl:
XFX Core Edition PRO 450W ATX 2.3 (P1-450S-XXB9) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Rasurbo Real&Power 450W ATX 2.3 (RAP450) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Cougar A400 400W ATX 2.3 | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## cami (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Damit will ich meinen 3t Rechner, welcher aber nicht mehr wirklich viel gebraucht wird, befeuern. (deshalb auch möglichst günstig.)

Nur zum Test, muss es 1-2 mal unten Aufgeführtes System befeuern. Ich bin dort nicht sicher ob das Nt. defekt ist.

Verbaut ist:
Intel core i5 760
Asus MIIIF
8 Gb Kingston Value Ram
Saphire 5870
2tb Hd

Ok, ich schaue mir die Vorgeschlagenen mal genauer an.

Edit: Das "Problem" ist halt, dass ich aus der Schweiz komme und es hier viele Nt's nicht gibt, welche bei euch auf dem Markt verfügbar sind. Resp. wenn es sie gibt, meistens total überteuert.

Edit2: Dann nehme ich wohl das be quiet! Pure Power L7-430W, das sollte nicht all zu schlecht sein, oder?

Edit3: Wie siehts denn mit FSP aus? Kann man die gebrauchen? z.B. dieses Hier: klick Hat ja immerhin eine 80+ Gold Zertifizierung. Dann muss es wohl brauchbar sein?


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Pure ist zwar nicht das beste aber es reicht. Besorge dir einen Molex to PCIe Adapter gleich mit.


----------



## cami (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und weist du auch was über das FSP?
Laut Klassifizierung ist das ja besser. Bq hat Bronze, FSP Gold.
Molex -> PCIe Stecker habe ich noch genügend. Aber Thx!


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Moin!
Ich hab hier das Aurum CM rumliegen, sollte ähnlich sein, wobei ich an deiner Stelle gleich aufs Aurum setzen würde


----------



## cami (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Aurum ist halt fas 20.- teurer. Resp. 500W solltes scho sein oder würde da ein 400er auch genügen? (Cpu und Gpu sind nicht Oc'ed, werden es wohl auch nie. Daher sollte der Computer ja nicht wirklich viel Saft benötigen?)

Edit: Gerade noch ein Review gefunden. klick Leider nicht auf deutsch oder englisch. Das Innenleben sieht aber vernünftig aus, soweit ich das beurteilen kann.


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich würde das FSP bevorzugen, das be quiet! ist übrigens "nur" 80+ zertifiziert.

Also ich habe mal mit meinem Pure Power 430W einen Phenom 2 955 und eine HD 5870 Prime 95 +Furmark gequält hat ohne Probleme geklappt.

EDIT: Also grob gesagt zum Testen langt das Pure Power locker. Ich würde es aber nicht all zu lang voll auslasten


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie lang hats denn Zeit mit dem NT?


----------



## cami (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich wollte es eig. schon noch diese Woche kaufen.
Ich denke ich nehme das FSP. Ist zwar ein bisschen teurer, dafür weis man was man hat.

Besten Dank euch allen und gute Nacht


----------



## Strahleman (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nochmal zurück zum Thema OCP: Generell lässt sich sagen, dass das Vorhandensein des Schutzes ja nicht automatisch bedeutet, dass er wirkungsvoll konzipiert ist. Dazu kommt, dass eine OCP nicht bei dem angegebenen Maximalstrom abschaltet, sondern immer einen Leistungspuffer hat.
Ist dieser Puffer zu groß gewählt, kann es sein, dass ein Netzteil erst wegen OPP abschaltet, bevor die OCP greifen würde.
Genauso kann es sein, dass der hohe Strom einen starken Spannungsdrop hervorruft und das Netzteil durch das Greifen der UVP abgeschaltet wird.
Leider ist es nicht so leicht zu überprüfen, welche Schutzschaltung wann genau greift.


----------



## poiu (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Strahleman schrieb:


> Nochmal zurück zum Thema OCP: Generell lässt sich sagen, dass das Vorhandensein des Schutzes ja nicht automatisch bedeutet, dass er wirkungsvoll konzipiert ist. Dazu kommt, dass eine OCP nicht bei dem angegebenen Maximalstrom abschaltet, sondern immer einen Leistungspuffer hat.
> Ist dieser Puffer zu groß gewählt, kann es sein, dass ein Netzteil erst wegen OPP abschaltet, bevor die OCP greifen würde.
> Genauso kann es sein, dass der hohe Strom einen starken Spannungsdrop hervorruft und das Netzteil durch das Greifen der UVP abgeschaltet wird.
> Leider ist es nicht so leicht zu überprüfen, welche Schutzschaltung wann genau greift.



genau darauf wollte ich hinaus, danke Simon ich war gestern zu müde


----------



## BloodySuicide (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei den Schutzmaßnahmen muss man den Herstellern aber leider vertrauen. Gute Tests, wo diese mit getestet werden, gibts leider noch viel zu selten.

Ich suche übrigens nen NT für nen Mini-Server auf E-350 Basis. Soll als 24/7 File&FTP-Server dienen. PicoPSU ist zu teuer, da nen ausreichend dimensioniertes mit der Effizienz den Aufpreis nicht rechtfertigt. Bin irgendwie an nem Aurum 400 hängengeblieben. Das hat selbst bei 5% Last noch 80,9% Effizienz.
Weiß jemand ne Alternative oder soll ich bei dem Aurom bleiben? Das 300W Huntkey ist über keinen Großhändler in Dt. zu beziehen.

PS: Ich hab hier noch nen Cougar A300 rumliegen. Ich bezweifel aber, dass es mit der Effizienz bei 5-10% mithalten kann.


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Danke Simon!

@Bloody

Wenn du schon ein NT hast, würde ich kein neues kaufen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @Bloody
> 
> Wenn du schon ein NT hast, würde ich kein neues kaufen.


 
Muss ich eh. Ich mach meinem HTPC zusätzlich noch den Mini-Server.


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja für ein System das so wenig Strom braucht ist ein Pico PSU eine gute Wahl. 

Schau mal hier 30€ für 80 Watt Leistung.
Ist jetzt nicht wirklich teuer, da ein normales PSU, das halbwegs effizient ist mehr kostet. Die Pico PSUs sind nebenbei viel effizienter als andere Netzteile. (~95% Wirkungsgrad bei einer Auslastung von 100%)

Ich habe eine 150 Watt Version eines PICO PSUs und betreibe damit einen E6300 und eine HD 5450 damit. Im IDLE zieht das System gerade mal 35-40 Watt.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ein Pico-PSU alleine macht ja auch noch keine Stromversorgung. 
Davor muss schließlich noch ein 230V AC zu 12V DC Netzteil was auch noch Geld kostet und dessen Wirkungsgrad sich mit dem des Pico-PSU multipliziert.


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das stimmt natürlich - hatte ich ganz vergessen. Da ist man auch schon bei 60€.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wollt ihr mal ein CP750W abrauchen sehen?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOO8ZEEOr8c



Und hier der Link zu dem Thread hier im Forum:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...13-combat-power-750-watt-vs-xfx-pro-450w.html


----------



## BloodySuicide (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Is halt die Frage ob ich nun zum Aurum greif oder es doch eine andere Alternativen gibt.


----------



## david430 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

salle,
hab mal ne frage:

habe bei ebay ein neues enermax modu87+ mit 600 watt für 100 ersteigert. das war von nem privaten verkäufer, der hat das aber nie benutzt und wollte es jetzt verkaufen. jetzt habe ich den mal gefragt, ob er noch die rechnung habe, worauf er mit nein antwortete. wie wir ja alle wissen, sind 5 jahre auf nem neuen enermax netzteil. sollte das jetzt einen defekt erleiden, meint ihr, enermax wäre da kulant und braucht man überhaupt eine rechnung/lieferschein?


----------



## poiu (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

manche Hersteller geben dann eine Garantie ab Herstellungsdatum, aber nicht alle!

Kontaktiere am besten Enermax support 

ENERMAX.DE - Garantie & Hotline

@LordMeuchelmord

danke für das Video, ich hoffe die Hardware hat es überlebt  

aber SUper Flower PSU´s verabschieden sich spektakulärer  (AXP ist made by SF)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/VCwgK_fvZ6I?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


http://youtu.be/VCwgK_fvZ6I


----------



## Systemcrash (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Hexa ist doch nur ein 80+ und kein Gold?

Aber einem LC-Power würde ich es immer noch vorziehen, auch wenn die mittlerweile nicht mehr ganz so schlecht sind.

Bei Steg gobts wenig bzw. keine Alternativen, hast du noch einen anderen Shop zur Auswahl?


----------



## soulpain (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Hexa sind nur 80Plus und haben dasselbe Design wie die (noch aktuelle) Pure Power Serie.

Hey, ist euch eigentlich aufgefallen, dass wir mittlerweile auf Seite 500 sind?
Und wir feiern auch Holgers 5. Comeback.

Demnächst auch in ihrem Kino...


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@seelembrot Naja da merkt man eben Qualität by Holger 
Btw. ich hab mal ne Mail an seinen Vorgesetzen geschrieben


----------



## soulpain (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Macht hat er doch garnicht, das geht aus diesem Thread hervor.
Bald gibt es seine besten Netzteilsprüche auch als Taschenbuch.

Aber zurück zum Thema.



> Aber einem LC-Power würde ich es immer noch vorziehen, auch wenn die mittlerweile nicht mehr ganz so schlecht sind.


LC Power hat mittlerweile immerhin auch alle wichtigen Schutzmechanismen, auch wenn die Geräte von GreatWall immer noch ziemlich billig sind (siehe chinesische Elkos und Y caps).


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber einer der besten Sprüche von ihm ist immer noch..."Unsere Netzteile haben nur zwei Jahre Garantie weil es die Kunden so wollen!".
Hab aber vergessen wo und wann ich den gelesen haben von ihm aber der stimmt hat er wirklich abgelassen.


----------



## poiu (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das war bei CB wenn ich mich richtig entsinne

finde auf Anhieb nur denn Thread

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9453988&postcount=1

kann aber auch nochmal hier gewesen sein


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

poiu kannst du mir nochmal den Link zur Restwelligkeit des RAPM schicken?
War bei Anandtech oder so glaub ich


----------



## poiu (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

meinst denn Test?

RASURBO Real & Power 550 W Review - Page 7/8 | techPowerUp


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ne war ein anderer, da lagen die Werte ausserhalb der Specs, sollte ich Christian schicken.


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Ripple Wert sind ja gar nicht so schlecht, wie manche immer behaupten  

Btw: Ich habe damals auch 30mV Spannungswelligkeit raus bekommen, bei ~20% Last, wie die 
Jetzt brauche ich nur noch einen Verbraucher der mehr Leistung zieht. Hat da vielleicht jemand eine Idee? (Eine Chroma ist leider nicht drinnen )


----------



## poiu (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

es hängt davon ab wie man die Leitungen belastet 

zB steht in dem Test 80% Load, okay aber wie wurden die einzelnen Leitungen belastet denn nehmen wir mal an das 550W NT hat 2x12V Leitungen 


@12V1 lege ich mal 200W @12V2 150W @3,3V/5V 90W oder
@12V1 lege ich mal 300W @12V2 50W @3,3V/5V 90W  dann werden die Ripple werte ganz anders aussehen 


deshalb kann es von einem NT unterschiedlich testergebnisse geben!


----------



## Systemcrash (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> LC Power hat mittlerweile immerhin auch alle wichtigen Schutzmechanismen, auch wenn die Geräte von GreatWall immer noch ziemlich billig sind (siehe chinesische Elkos und Y caps).


 
Wie du aber sagst, Schutzmechanismen sind mittlerweile vorhanden 

Außerdem kommen sie mittlerweile näher an die angegebene Leistung.

Empfehlen tue ich sie aber immer noch nicht, weil ich die auch nicht selbst verbaue.


----------



## poiu (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das LC Power Legion X2 1000W kann man empfehlen, ist aber kein richtiges Gold NT, etwas laut und man sollte es nicht über 1100W belasten.


----------



## soulpain (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist jedenfalls ganz ok, wenn auch nichts besonderes. ripple war halt sehr hoch.

Btw.
ForumBase - Profil ansehen: Rabbiator


----------



## Frosdedje (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Oh man, manche geben wohl niemals auf. 
Ich überlege mir, ob ich ein Sammelthread für die besten Netzteilsprüche aufstellen soll, 
denn gerade der Super Flower-Mitarbeiter und seine Freunde haben jede Menge solcher Sprüche am Board. 


Und PS:
Und hier die Neuauflage des Musical "CoolerMaster GX 650W" mit 
neuen Schauspielern und einem Regisseur namens Enhance :
Cooler Master GX 650W Bronze Review - Page 1/8 | techPowerUp

Insagesamt hat Cooler Master endlich seine gX-Reihe verbessert, auch wenn hier auf eine OCP verzichtet wurde.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab übrigens gerade mal wieder zwei Posts entsorgt.
Auch wenn sich jemand als Unwissend entlarvt ist das kein Grund in eindeutig beleidigender Weise über seinen Bildungsstand oder eventuelle Krankheiten zu spekulieren.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens gerade mal wieder zwei Posts entsorgt.
> Auch wenn sich jemand als Unwissend entlarvt ist das kein Grund in eindeutig beleidigender Weise über seinen Bildungsstand oder eventuelle Krankheiten zu spekulieren.


 
Oh ich glaub der ging an mich! Falls ja:
Ich wollte mit meiner Aussage niemand beleidigen oder diskriminieren. 

Frosdedje, da hat jemand deinen CM GX Test mit dem Cougar verwechselt und ich wurde sofort ungehalten wie man das CougarGX so schlecht machen kann, der hätte keine Ahnung. Wollte nur mal klar stellen das es eine Verwechslung war dies Users und damit meine Äußerungen zurückziehen.


----------



## Frosdedje (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Frosdedje, da hat jemand deinen CM GX Test mit dem Cougar verwechselt  und ich wurde sofort ungehalten wie man das CougarGX so schlecht machen  kann, der hätte keine Ahnung.


Da habe ich was verpasst. 
Konnte das jemand festhalten, damit das nachlesen kann?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So hier die neuen Enermax Netzteile:

The New Enermax MaxRevo Series 1200, 1350 ,1500W - Overclockers Australia Forums

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=241


----------



## Systemcrash (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Scheinbar klasse Technik, aber weit über meine Anforderungen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Teile braucht kein Mensch außer Bencher! Für normal sterbliche total überdimensioniert.


----------



## poiu (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bencher Freaks und Profi User die mehrere Graka für Berechnungen nutzen CUDA/Ati Steam....


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nochmal Kennt ihr das Video in dem eine GX von CM nen Auto startet?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nö warum gibst du nicht gleich einen Link das man sich es anschauen kann.


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hier: YouTube - Broadcast Yourself
Hoffe der geht bei euch --> M.youtube


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da sind vier Videos auf der Seite aber keins von dem du geredet hast.


----------



## b0s (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Musste in die addressleiste gucken. Hier der richtige Link: YouTube - ‪CMHD.TV - Cooler Master GX Series Powers up BMW M3‬‏

bzw.:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eZ2vctGCaU


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

naja ein Autobatterie dürfte maximal so 80 Ampere haben also ca. 960 Watt. Das würde mit meinen GX800 Watt auch gehen!


----------



## Systemcrash (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

lol

Noch nie auf ne Autobatterie geschaut?

Die können kurzzeitig ein paar hundert Ampere liefern, eine 45Ah sollte so um 400A zur Verfügung stellen können


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Liegt wahrscheinlich daran das ich eingefleischter Radfahrer bin, heheheeh!


----------



## Systemcrash (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Biste ein Grüner  ?

Hätt ich mir ja denken können


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

*Hallo,

also in letzter Zeit ist mir aufgefallen, dass immer mehr Leute einen Thread erstellen, mit immer und immer der gleichen Frage:

Wieviel Watt brauche ich?; Welches Netzteil etc. 

Was würdet ihr davon halten, wenn man diesen Thread auch als Kaufberatungsthread benutzt, und oben anpinnt. 
Oder hättet ihr lieber einen extra Thread?*


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Im Prinzip ne gute Idee aber das hilft nicht, siehe Laufwerks Tread da gibts auch einen aber die User erstellen dennoch ihren eigenen Thred. Liegt daran das wohl jemand der ne Frage hat individuell betreut werden will als in einem Massen Thread.


----------



## Systemcrash (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Vereinzelt gibts hier auch Kaufberatungsanfragen, aber wenn jemand mal einen Tag nicht schaut gibts mal mehrere Seiten neu beiträge. Ist bestimmt für manchen etwas viel.

Vielleicht hilfts wirklich, einen NT-Kaufberatungsthread oben anzupinnen, sollte etwas übersichtlicher bleiben als der hier


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gut dann probieren wir mal einen Kaufberatungsthread aus. Mal sehen, ob das klappt. Klutten wird das auch beobachten.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ne gute Idee aber das hilft nicht, siehe Laufwerks Tread da gibts auch einen aber die User erstellen dennoch ihren eigenen Thred. Liegt daran das wohl jemand der ne Frage hat individuell betreut werden will als in einem Massen Thread.


 
Ich glaube auch nicht dass das funktionieren wird.


----------



## poiu (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich finde diese multi Threads sehr unübsersichtlich, vor allem wenn mehrere User fragen stellen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na dann last uns das mal testen! Wer macht einen verkaufs Thread auf????


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also wenn ihr das Testen wollt, setzt ich mich nochmal mit Klutten in Verbindung und regel das.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ein Fred wo ausschließlich Beratung rein soll ohne jede Struktur ist genau so effektiv wie der hier.

Wenn jemand eine ausführliche Grundberatung(einen Versuch gab es ja mal) schreibt könnte man diese sicher auch als Ausgangspunkt für genauere Nachfragen nutzen(siehe Wakü-Guide/Beispielkonfigurationen). Ein Thread wo im ersten Post auch nur wieder steht "dann lasst mal hören" hallte ich für sinnlos.


----------



## poiu (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich hab ja auf Basis der Liste 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...22332-empfohlene-netzteile-46.html#post965702

 an sowas geschrieben Olstyle aber wenn man es richtig machen will  ist das sehr sehr viel Arbeit ich würde glatt sagen Sisyphosarbeit  

aktuell versucht ja unser Frosdedje seine liste aktuell zu halten

Liste der empfehlenswerte Netzteile


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der letzte Aktualisierung ist über ein Jahr her.
So ein Thread ist ja nicht schlecht aber er müsste aktuell gehalten werden.


----------



## poiu (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das ist es ja, versuche das mal aktuell zu halten, dann machst fast nichts anderes mehr XD


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kann ich nachvollziehen. 

Man müsste es halt so machen dass mehrere Leute den Startpost bearbeiten können. Wenn einer gerade nicht aktualisieren kann, macht es ein anderer.


----------



## poiu (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das wäre schon ein ansatz, das können aber nur Mods


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann muss man den Weg über einen Mod machen oder mehrere.
Jeder kann seinen Text beisteuern. Ein Mod wird informiert und der kann das dann eintragen, ergänzen oder erweitern.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> das ist es ja, versuche das mal aktuell zu halten, dann machst fast nichts anderes mehr XD


 
Naja so viele Netzteile kommen jetzt auch nicht raus, also kein Vergleich mit Grafikkarte oder so. Arbeit ist es natürlich das steht außer Frage. @poiu was ist mit dir Studenten haben doch massig Zeit bei ihrem Gamlerleben oder sind das nur böse Gerüchte, hehehehhe


----------



## Frosdedje (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



			
				poiu schrieb:
			
		

> aktuell versucht ja unser Frosdedje seine liste aktuell zu halten
> 
> Liste der empfehlenswerte Netzteile


Danke für die Blumen. 
Auch wenn ich die Liste ab und zu um neue Modelle ergänze 
und erweitere, bin ich für Vorschläge per PN ganz offen.
Da könnte mir die Arbeit um einiges erleichtern.


----------



## Philipus II (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Man kann auch einen neuen Account erstellen. Die Fleissigen User können diesen dann gemeinsam für die Kaufberatung nutzen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Man kann auch einen neuen Account erstellen. Die Fleissigen User können diesen dann gemeinsam für die Kaufberatung nutzen.


 
Da würd sich so mancher Mod im Grabe rum drehen bei dem Gedanken. Lies mal die Forenregeln dann verstehst du was ich meine.


----------



## thom_cat (25. Juni 2011)

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass so eine Kaufberatung funktionieren kann.
Es ist aber mit Arbeit verbunden und man muss sich kümmern und auch präsent sein.

Und wie schon erwähnt, sollte auch erkennbar sein, dass die Netzteilempfehlungen im Startpost aktuell sind.


----------



## BloodySuicide (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Man kann auch einen neuen Account erstellen.  Die Fleissigen User können diesen dann gemeinsam für die Kaufberatung  nutzen.


 

Man könnts aber auch einfach mit globalen Moderatoren lösen 

Startposts sind selten länger aktuell. TEs verlieren halt auch mal die Lust oder das Interesse am Thema


Übrigens finde ich es gerade ziemlich Absurd, dass das effizienteste NT für mein 25W Idle System ein Aurum 400W ist!  (PicoPSU fällt wegen Anlaufstrom von 5 HDDs weg)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wiso die Aurum sind doch Sahne besonders die Gold Modelle sogar jetzt mit CM!


----------



## BloodySuicide (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naju... 25W vs 400W


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und was ist mit dem Cougar A300 ?
Cougar A300 300W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Vorallem das neue Huntkey könnt für dich von Interesse sein, Platin mit 300 Watt.

Huntkey zeigt Platinum- und 300W-Gold-Netzteile auf der Cebit - Update: Bildmaterial von der Cebit - netzteil, cebit


----------



## BloodySuicide (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Cougar sackt bei Niedriglast enorm ein und das HuntKey ist nichtmal bei Großhändlern gelistet.


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hmm ein Pico NT willst du nicht versuchen, trotz den HDDs? 

Kannst es ja zurück schicken - wäre sehr interessant.


----------



## BloodySuicide (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich bräuchte ja ne 120W Pico. Die Mehrkosten beim Kauf holt die Effizienz nicht raus, leider.


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich schick dir mal eine PN ich hätte da was im 150 Watt Bereich.


----------



## Philipus II (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Da würd sich so mancher Mod im Grabe rum drehen bei dem Gedanken. Lies mal die Forenregeln dann verstehst du was ich meine.


Alles eine Sache der Kommunikation.
Ich habe aus anderen Foren die Erfahrung, dass eine Besprechung mit den zuständigen Mods/Admins vieles regelt. Die offiziellen Forenregeln weren dann schonmal grosszügig angewendet, wenn man gemeinsam eine Lösung ausserhalb des Üblichen anstrebt. Wichtig ist es, sich erst abzusprechen und dann zu handeln. Gegen das Team des Forums zu agieren ist nie eine gute Idee.
Wenn man mit dem Account wirklich nur den Sticky pflegt, sollte es in der Praxis keine Probleme geben. Individuelle Beratung macht selbstverständlich jeder selbst mit dem eigenen Namen.

Ich habe selbst einst schon FAQ zum Thema Netzteil geschrieben. Mei, als Schüler hat man viel zeit, und ich hab sie damals im gulli verschwendet
Da steckt schon viel Arbeit dahinter. Das Ergebnis war damals aber echt gut.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kannst du einfach vergessen weil sich dann nicht mehr kontrollieren lässt wer wann was über den gemeinsamen Account geschrieben/gepostet hat. Damit würden die Mods die Controller über den Account verlieren was sie nicht akzeptieren könnten.

Ne nette Idee von dir lässt sich aber leider nicht in der Praxis Umsetzen. Also weiter mit dem Brainstorming kann nur besser werden!


----------



## Klutten (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Idee mit dem freien Account ist keine so gute, wie in den beiden Beiträgen zuvor schon geschrieben wurde. Die Frage ist doch auch, was man sich von einem extra Thread für Kaufberatungen verspricht. Es gibt bereits einige wichtige Threads, die in einer Liste genannt sind - nur genutzt werden sie kaum. Außerdem könnte jeder auch hier seine Anfrage stellen, was vereinzelt ja auch durchaus funktioniert. 

Andere Bereiche haben gezeigt, dass reine (zentrale) Kaufberatungsthreads nicht wirklich angenommen werden und User XY so oder so eine individuelle Beratung anstrebt. Dass das nervig sein kann, muss ich den hier anwesenden alten Hasen nicht erzählen, denn nahezu jedes System kann mit einem Netzteil von 500-600 Watt betrieben werden und die 1.000ste Frage nach dem passenden Stromspender für ewig die gleiche Konfiguration könnte man sich ruhig sparen. Bestes Beispiel sind Luftkühler. Es gibt wahrscheinlich keinen Kühler, der noch nicht im Forum getestet wurde und somit über die Forensuche zu finden wäre, aber trotzdem gibt es jeden Tag eine Menge neuer Threads mit der gleichen Frage, was man denn kaufen müsse, um seinen übertakteten i5 2500 / i7 2600 (k) ausreichend zu kühlen.

Die Frage ist also, was so ein Kaufberatungsthread alles beinhalten muss, damit er auch sinnvoll angenommen wird. Nur ein weiterer Laberthread in diesem Forum bringt uns nämlich nicht weiter, da könnte man auch weiterhin diesen Thread nutzen - wie gesagt, die Frage nach der passenden Watt-Klasse ist mit 1-2 Beiträgen erledigt, was fehlt sind eigentlich umfangreiche Tests, wo Leute Beispiele finden. Und da meine ich jetzt nicht hoch wissenschaftliche Beiträge mit Chroma etc. Damit kann der normale Nutzer nichts anfangen und bei einem ausreichend dimensionierten Markennetzteil ist das wohl auch kaum notwendig. Ohne meine Tests/Reviews zu beweihräuchern muss ich (natürlich nur meine Meinung) sagen, dass sie mit einem gewissen (kleinen) Exkurs in die Technik und vielen Bildern meist das bieten, was der normale Anwender haben will. Wer dann noch tief greifende technische Details braucht, der hat in diesem Unterforum ja eine wirklich kompetente Schar von Usern, die sehr hilfsbereit sind und diese dann auch gerne im Test selbst beantworten. Ich erstelle quasi mit einem Test indirekt auch eine Kaufberatung, bzw. Anlaufstelle dafür.

Ich hoffe meine Gedanken zum besagten Thread konnte ich einigermaßen rüberbringen. Ich möchte hier nämlich niemanden kritisieren, dafür hat sich der Bereich einfach viel zu gut entwickelt (), aber manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass in viel zu große (technische) Extreme abgewandert wird ...Schutzschaltungsdiskussion. 

Happy Brainstorming...


----------



## Shi (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich bin einfach dafür, diesen Thread umzubenennen, in "Netzteildiskussions- und Kaufberatungsthread"  
Und Kaufberatungsthreads aufzulösen und die Beiträge hier rein zu verschieben. Vielleicht noch irgendwie eine offizielle Meldung dass hier die Kaufberatungen hier rein gehören.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja aber dann sollte man schon den Thread oben anpinnen damit er immer präsent ist!


----------



## Klutten (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Ich bin einfach dafür, diesen Thread umzubenennen, in "Netzteildiskussions- und Kaufberatungsthread"
> Und Kaufberatungsthreads aufzulösen und die Beiträge hier rein zu verschieben. Vielleicht noch irgendwie eine offizielle Meldung dass hier die Kaufberatungen hier rein gehören.



Threads aufzulösen und Beiträge hier hinein zu schieben ist nicht optimal. Alle Beiträge werden chronologisch geordnet, weshalb dann Diskussionen zerpflückt werden.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja aber dann sollte man schon den Thread oben anpinnen damit er immer präsent ist!


 
Dieser Thread ist immer oben sichtbar, da er täglich mehrfach frequentiert wird - anpinnen daher zunächst einmal nicht zwingend notwendig. Aber warten wir mal ab, was noch so kommt.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jeder der eine individuelle Beratung wünscht macht einen Thread auf. Unabhängig davon ob es eine Kaufberatung gibt oder nicht und wenn einer nach das fragt, was woanders schon 20 Mal beantwortet wurde kann man diese schon durchgekauten Threads einfach mit einem Post in den neuen Thread verlinken. dort kann der neue User dann lesen und falls er doch noch eine Frage hat, kann er sie dann stellen.
So sind solche Threads meiner Meinung nach am Schnellsten abgearbeitet.


----------



## Frosdedje (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Test des Cougar RS 650W bei Hardwaresecrets:
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/artic...-Review/1323/1
Die Spannungsstabilität und Restwelligkeit stimmen schon mal, Effizenz ist OK, aber beim
Versuch, 650W rauszuholen, war das RS 650W explodiert (das YT-Video schildert das 
ganze deutlich.) und das mit zwei gleiche Modellen.


----------



## Philipus II (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hm, sowas sollte nie den Markt erreichen. Explodierende Netzteile sind out


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> (das YT-Video schildert das
> ganze deutlich.)


 
Kannst du das YouTube Video bitte verlinken?
Ich finde das nicht.


----------



## Compucase (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bzgl. des Reviews - da bin ich auch überrascht von. Schließlich ist das  RS primär für den chinesischen Markt entwickelt worden und hat mit HEC  Europe auch gar nichts am Hut. Warum da nun ein Sample und von wem  verschickt wurde muss sich noch aufklären.
Fest steht - die RS-Serie ist nicht für den europ. Markt bestimmt und wird hier auch nie erscheinen.
Aber trotzdem - das Ergebnis hat auch mich ein wenig schockiert, da müssen wir was machen.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Compucase schrieb:


> Fest steht - die RS-Serie ist nicht für den europ. Markt bestimmt und wird hier auch nie erscheinen.



Änder aber nichts an dem Ergebnis oder haben die Chinesen kein Anrecht auf die Leistung die auf dem Gerät steht?



Compucase schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem - das Ergebnis hat auch mich ein wenig schockiert, da müssen wir was machen.



Hast du denn so ein Gerät mal selbst getestet oder ist das was dort passiert ist, für dich reproduzierbar?


----------



## soulpain (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Änder aber nichts an dem Ergebnis oder haben die Chinesen kein Anrecht auf die Leistung die auf dem Gerät steht?


Das hat damit nichts zu tun. Das Pro-Kopf-Einkommen in China ist immer noch sehr gering.
Da gehört die RS-Serie noch zu den besseren Modellen. Üblich sind dort Netzteile ohne PFC, die weiter von ihrer Nennleistung entfernt sind.
Etwas anderes können sich die meisten schlicht nicht leisten. Egal ob sie wissen oder nicht wissen, was sie dort bekommen.

Die meisten größeren Hersteller haben solche Netzteile, nur schicken sie die normalerweise nicht an Tester.
Die Leistung, die auf dem Gerät steht, ist auch nicht immer eindeutig spezifiziert.


----------



## Frosdedje (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Kannst du das YouTube Video bitte verlinken?
> Ich finde das nicht.


Unter dem Abschnitt "The Explosion":
Cougar RS 650 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## Compucase (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Änder aber nichts an dem Ergebnis oder haben die Chinesen kein Anrecht auf die Leistung die auf dem Gerät steht?


Oh doch, das haben sie ganz sicher. Gabriel testet numal in einer Heat Chamber, also unter sehr hohen Temperaturen von ca. 50 Grad. Bei 80 Plus etc. wird bei ca. 23 Grad getestet. High-End Netzteile werben ja auch damit das sie für den Dauerbetrieb bei 50 Grad geeignet sind. Einstiegsnetzteile sicherlich nicht. Unter normalen Temperaturen wäre das Ergebnis sicherlich besser, keine Frage. Hier in Deutschland wird kaum von einer Heat Chamber Gebrauch gemacht und was es ausmacht hat man ja gesehen. Trotzdem - Das RS hat sich nicht von seiner besten Seite gezeigt, das wird analysiert und behoben. Für den chinesischen Markt ist das RS schon im mittleren Bereich angesiedelt, hier in Deutschland wäre es noch deutlich unter der A-Serie anzusiedeln.
Ich selber kenne die RS "nur" vom Papier da wir in Europa nichts mit dieser Serie zu tun haben. Daher ist die RS-Serie auch nie wirklich im Fokus gewesen.


----------



## Systemcrash (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Weiß hier zufällig jemand, was das Nesteq ECS 4001 Combined auf 12V schafft?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



systemcrash schrieb:


> weiß hier zufällig jemand, was das nesteq ecs 4001 combined auf 12v schafft?


 
27a !


----------



## benefull (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo Leute,
bisher war ich im Netzteildiskussionsthread nur Stillschweigend unterwegs .
Habe von eurem Vorschlag einer Liste gehört. Ich könnte vielleicht eine Liste mit allen möglichen Grafikkarte, Prozessoren etc. und deren Verbräuche machen womit man zusammenrechnen kann, wieviel Watt man wohl benötigt.
Darin kann ich auch empfehlende Netzteile reinschreiben und würde es (sofern ich dafür Zeit habe) auch immer aktualisieren. Bin noch Schüler, habe deshalb genug Zeit dafür .
Ihr könnt ja antworten, was ihr davon haltet.

Gruß


----------



## Systemcrash (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> 27a !


 

Das wär super, ich dachte das bringt nur 25A, so wie das Tagan Superrock 400W.

Danke, wo hast du eigentlich die Info gefunden? Bei Nesteq find ich nur die 2 Schienen a 16A


----------



## Philipus II (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So, ich werde demnächst ein BQT E8 400W in die Finger bekommen und mal einen ausführlichen Blick drauf werfen
Ich bin mal gespannt, ob ich eher fertig werde als erzbaron und poiu


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wirst du es an einer Chroma testen oder wird es ein "normaler" Usertest?


----------



## Philipus II (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Chroma ist für mich aus der Oberpfalz aktuell noch nicht mit vertretbarem Aufwand zu erreichen. Das ist eine ziemliche Reise, die will ich meinem Corsa und dem schmalen Geldbeutel eines Studenten nicht antun.
Ich kann daher nur Lastaufnahme und Spannungen messen. Immerhin lastet meine Kiste das Netzteil ziemlich gut aus.


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja von München aus ist es auch ein weiter weg. Ich werde übrigens auch bald ein E8 400W testen 

Wieviel € kostet denn so eine Chroma?


----------



## Shi (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

20000€ afaik


----------



## ubuntu1001 (1. Juli 2011)

okay und wie geht das ?

NT gut, alles gut? Haha


----------



## BroBlem (1. Juli 2011)

Bitte keine Doppelposts 
Und das ist afaik kein NT ...


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Wieviel € kostet denn so eine Chroma?


Nun, das hängt sehr stark davon ab, welche Ansprüche du hast und was du gern haben möchtest. Wenn du etwas richtig gutes haben möchtest, bist du schon in dem Preisbereich, für den es recht ansehnliche Häuser gibt.



Shi schrieb:


> 20000€ afaik


Naja, etwas mehr solltest du u.U. schon veranschlagen


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, ob ich eher fertig werde als erzbaron und poiu


 
Machen die beiden zusammen wieder einen neuen Test?
Ich weiß dass sie letztes Jahr einen gemacht oder angekündigt haben. Habe aber jetzt nicht danach gesucht.


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Nun, das hängt sehr stark davon ab, welche Ansprüche du hast und was du gern haben möchtest. Wenn du etwas richtig gutes haben möchtest, bist du schon in dem Preisbereich, für den es recht ansehnliche Häuser gibt.
> 
> 
> Naja, etwas mehr solltest du u.U. schon veranschlagen


 
Ich hätte ja schon mit ein paar tausend Euro gerechnet, aber das eine Chroma so teuer ist hätte ich nicht gedacht. 

Welches Modell habt ihr denn bei Listan?


----------



## Systemcrash (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



benefull schrieb:


> Ich könnte vielleicht eine Liste mit allen möglichen Grafikkarte, Prozessoren etc. und deren Verbräuche machen womit man zusammenrechnen kann, wieviel Watt man wohl benötigt.


 
Sowas gibts schon auf Seiten diverser NT-Hersteller 

Die, die ich bisher kenne, sind allerdings eher weniger realistisch, eher anscheinend dafür gemacht, damit User sich ein zu großes NT kaufen 

Bin vor kurzem auf eine deutsche Seite gestoßen, die hatte einen echt guten Rechner, leider hab ich den Namen der Seite vergessen 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Du hast bestimmt was besseres zu tun, als sowas nochmal selbst aufzuziehen


----------



## Philipus II (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der Netzteilrechner von extreme.othervision bzw. der Klon davon bei Enermax sind ziemlich gut. Allerdings stimmen die Ergebnisse nur bei passenden Einstellungen.

@threshold:
Die beiden machen uns seit Ewigkeiten den Mund wässrig. Veröffentlicht wurde bis heute aber noch nichts. Nicht, dass die sich den Duke als Vorbild nehmen und wir 2020 einen Retrobericht bekommen


----------



## Systemcrash (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Möglich, aber der Duke ist wirklich gekommen 

Wer weiß, vielleicht wollen sie noch die Seasonic G-Serie mittesten 

Beim Enermax komm ich mit meinem Testsystem auf 408W 

Siehe hier tatsächlicher Verbrauch (primärseitig)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...etzteildiskussionsthread-495.html#post3111588


Hatte irgendwo nen Rechner gefunden, der mir dafür wirklich knapp über 300W berechnete


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja schon mit ein paar tausend Euro gerechnet, aber das eine Chroma so teuer ist hätte ich nicht gedacht.
> 
> Welches Modell habt ihr denn bei Listan?


Nun, es gibt auch verschiedene Ausbaustufen mit verschiedenen Fähigkeiten....

Wir verwenden bei uns im Hause eine Chroma 6000 Automatic Teststation, die unter anderem aus 10 Lasten, einer 'Extended Measurement Unit' sowie einer programmierbaren Spannungsquelle besteht.


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Auf JohnnyGuru haben sie das HX1050 von Corsair getestet.
Vielleicht interessiert's jemanden.

Corsair HX1050 1050W Review


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> @threshold:
> Die beiden machen uns seit Ewigkeiten den Mund wässrig. Veröffentlicht wurde bis heute aber noch nichts. Nicht, dass die sich den Duke als Vorbild nehmen und wir 2020 einen Retrobericht bekommen


 
Dann habe ich ja nichts verpasst.

Aber hoffentlich hat ihr Test 2020 eine bessere Grafik als der Duke.


----------



## Abufaso (3. Juli 2011)

Was haltet ihr eigtl von den XFX Black Edition NTs mit 650-850 Watt? 
Ich bin auf der Suche nach nem NT mit grünem Akzent und da hab ich das gefunden. Ist es bedenklich dass es nur eine 12V Schiene hat? 
Und hab ich richtig gelesen dass die 750W Version nur 4 S-ATA und 3 IDE Anschlüsse hat?!?


----------



## Strahleman (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das XFX Black Edition basiert auf ner Seasonic Platine. Ist also ordentliche Technik, der ich jeder Zeit vertrauen würde 
Bei dem Netzteil ist die Single-Rail unbedenklich, da sie intern auf vier(?!) Schienen gesplittet wird.


----------



## Ichbins (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Heute habe ich mal richtig bemerkt, das ein Enermax Netzteil nicht mehr in mein PC kommt. Es hat nach 2-3Monaten schon ein Lüfterschleifen was nicht zu überhören ist.. Das Problem hatte ich bei meinem Cougar Netzteil nicht, (welches leider bekanntschaft mit der Wakü gemacht hat)


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Ichbins: Das ist für Enermax ungewöhnlich, da gibts nur eins:
Umtausch FTW!


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (3. Juli 2011)

Ist eig das enermax modu 87+ oder das seasonic x 560 besser? Und ich wollte mein altes nt verkaufen, wo verkaufe ich das am besten?


----------



## Abufaso (3. Juli 2011)

Versuch mal das NT hier im Forum loszuwerden.
Das Enermax ist super, zu dem Seasonic kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## FreezerX (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Enermax und Seasonic sind mit ziemlicher Sicherheit die besten Netzteile überhaupt.
Keins ist dem anderem in allem überlegen, aber alle Werte die es gibt sind bei den beiden Netzteilen auf allerhöchstem Niveau. 
Leiser ist das Enermax Modu87+ 500W (600W nicht mehr glaub ich, ist aber verdammt eng), die Restwelligkeit ist beim Seasonic niedriger. Wie gesagt: Abstände gering und auf höchstem Level.
Beide Netzteile bieten fünf Jahre Garantie, so what. Persönlich würde ich Seasonic das Geld schenken^^


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nimm das, das dir besser gefällt.


----------



## b0s (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab das Seasonic X-660, was weitgehende Gemeinsamkeiten (äußerlich und innerlich) mit dem 560 hat und würde es jederzeit wieder kaufen und jedem empfehlen.

Im idle kann ich es definitiv nicht hören (PC ist direkt neben mir aufm Schreibtisch und verdammt leise) unter Last weiß ich nicht ob es geräusche macht, da dann meine entkoppelten Festplatten lauter sind ().


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kann ich bestätigen, hatte mal kurz eins da. 

Hier mal ein Review zur neuen Adata Serie. Solide HEC Technik - ripple Werte sind ebenfalls im Rahmen. Der Lüfter dürfte der selbe sein, wie er im Rasurbo Real&Power 550W verbaut ist. (nur der Aufkleber unterscheidet sich minimal.)


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sehr interessant. Auch die Verschleißwahrscheinlichkeit des Lüfters.
Aber da der trotzdem recht laut ist und das bei geringer Leistung, wird es wohl eher nicht empfohlen werden.
Ich bleibe jedenfalls bei dem Preis beim Antec oder XFX.


----------



## david430 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hey, ich habe seit kurzem das modu87+ mit 600 watt. habe es bei ebay neu von ner privatperson ersteigert für 100 teuronen. die rechnung war leider nicht dabei...

jetzt hab ich ein problem. das teil fiept in einem sehr hochfrequenten bereich. wenn ich lange die musik aushab und nur das höre, verursacht das wirklich kopfschmerzen, so nervend ist das. jetzt habe ich mir extra en teures netzteil gekauft, damit ich den lüfter nicht höre, und dann fiept es 20 mal nerviger, als jeder lüfter sein kann. 
zu meinen komponenten:
2500K
4 gb mushkin ram
evga gtx460 sc mit 1 gb
gigabyte z68mx-ud2h-b3

stromsparmechanismen habe ich schon testweise ab und angeschalten, hilft nichts. gibts denn weitere produktive tips?


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Epoxid- oder Heißkleber auf alles was nach Spule aussieht ist immer eine Option.


----------



## david430 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ohje, dran rumbasteln wollte ich eigentlich nicht, immer wenn ich was am computer bastel, dremel, feile,... dann endet das in einem apokalyspe ähnlichen zustand.... aber trotzdem vielen dank für den rat!

hat jemand noch en anderen vorschlag?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das war wohl der Grund, wieso es der Typ bei Ebay verkauft hat.


----------



## david430 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das netzteil war original verpackt und noch eingeschweißt. der wusste das definitiv nicht. der wollte das einbauen, hat aber die zeit nicht mehr gehabt...


----------



## Philipus II (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich persönlich würde es trotzdem mal beim Enermax Support versuchen. Vielleicht geht was auf Kulanz.


----------



## david430 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich habe gerade gelesen, dass das auch von meinem mainboard kommen könnte. da scheinen einige das problem zu haben bei dem modell. ich dachte erst, das käme vom netzteil, aber das mainboard wäre auch möglich, das ist, bedingt durch mein lian li 351, sehr nahe am netzteil. könnte sein, dass ich das fiepen falsch lokalisiert habe. abhilfe konnte aber bisher keiner schaffen.... ich werde mal ein bios update irgendwann versuchen und eine erhöhung der vcore, wenn mein H60 kommt. vielleicht verschwindet es dann...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann musst du mal mit dem Ohr ganz tief in den Rechner abtauchen und das heraus finden. 
Aber pfeifendes Brett wäre mir jetzt neu.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2011)

Mein. Crosshair 2 pfeift manchmal auch. Und das bei Teillast. Man muss halt die Resonanz treffen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich habe sowas bisher noch nie gehabt, bzw. gehört und ich habe schon etliche Bretter durchgekaut. 
Aber ich kenne auch kein Spulenfiepen von Grafikkarten.


----------



## Shi (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



david430 schrieb:


> ich habe gerade gelesen, dass das auch von meinem mainboard kommen könnte. da scheinen einige das problem zu haben bei dem modell. ich dachte erst, das käme vom netzteil, aber das mainboard wäre auch möglich, das ist, bedingt durch mein lian li 351, sehr nahe am netzteil. könnte sein, dass ich das fiepen falsch lokalisiert habe. abhilfe konnte aber bisher keiner schaffen.... ich werde mal ein bios update irgendwann versuchen und eine erhöhung der vcore, wenn mein H60 kommt. vielleicht verschwindet es dann...


 Ich würd das NT mal ausbauen (aber angeschlossen lassen), und etwas weiter vom MB weg hinlegen, dann PC starten und kucken wo das geräusch her kommt. Ggf mal auf Kulanz testen bei Enermax


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sehr interessant. Auch die Verschleißwahrscheinlichkeit des Lüfters.
> Aber da der trotzdem recht laut ist und das bei geringer Leistung, wird es wohl eher nicht empfohlen werden.
> Ich bleibe jedenfalls bei dem Preis beim Antec oder XFX.


 
Ist der Lüfter bekannt dafür, dass er schnell verschleißt? Habe darüber noch nichts gelesen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Stand doch im Artikel.


----------



## Systemcrash (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe sowas bisher noch nie gehabt, bzw. gehört und ich habe schon etliche Bretter durchgekaut.
> Aber ich kenne auch kein Spulenfiepen von Grafikkarten.



Gibts aber wirklich 

Manchmal sind die Spannungswandler nicht so dolle


----------



## soulpain (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die billigen Gleitlager sind dafür generell anfällig.

Da Young Lin auch für Scythe fertigt, sind diese Gleitlager z.B. auch in den SlipStream-Lüftern zu finden.
Ich hatte davon mal einen auf dem CPU-Kühler und nach einem halben Jahr hat der angefangen zu schleifen, weil das Gleitmittel aufgebraucht war.


----------



## Systemcrash (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also sollte derjenige, der NTs über längere Zeit benutzt und das Ding nicht auseinandernehmen will, auf Kugellager achten? Oder generell auch auf den Hersteller des Lüfters?

Edit: Hab ichs überlesen oder steht beim HCG-520 nicht dabei, welcher Art der Lüfter ist?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kugellager sind aber meist recht laut von den Laufgeräuschen her am besten sind Hydrolager wie bei der Cougar GX Serie.


----------



## soulpain (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und noch besser als die in den Cougar-Netzteilen sind z.B. einige Nocuta-Lüfter.
Die FDB-Lüfter haben nämlich das Problem, dass sie in der Anlaufphase noch nicht genug Druck aufbauen und es dann zu Mischreibung kommt.
Noctua hat einen Magnetkern eingebaut, der das ändert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich bin ja für ein Magnetlager, absolut reibungslos.


----------



## Systemcrash (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenns kein semi-passives NT ist, ist ein lauteres Geräusch in der Anlaufphase zu verschmerzen 

Die Frage ist, was eigentlich "recht laut" ist? So leise sind die Cougar A und das 400SE nicht, aber bei mir immer noch leiser als CPU/Grafikkartenlüfter

Bin kein Silent-Freak und auch keiner der bei NTs mit Garantie den Lüfter tauschen will. Mir gehts nur darum, das ein NT auch mal 5 Jahre läuft ohne Lüfterausfall bzw. im Laufe der Zeit wirklich laut wird


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Und noch besser als die in den Cougar-Netzteilen sind z.B. einige Nocuta-Lüfter.
> Die FDB-Lüfter haben nämlich das Problem, dass sie in der Anlaufphase noch nicht genug Druck aufbauen und es dann zu Mischreibung kommt.
> Noctua hat einen Magnetkern eingebaut, der das ändert.



Jep stimmt der Magnet hält die Lüfterachse für den Anlauf in der Schwebe bis genug Druck da ist. Nur hat glaube ich Noctua das Patent drauf weshalb es kein einziges Netzteil gibt mit so einem Lüfter!
Aber mal ganz ehrlich die Hydrolager reichen völlig aus, denn die Reibung für den kurzen Moment bis der Druck da ist und die Achse in der Schwebe ist, reicht nicht aus um den Lüfter auch über Jahre hinweg zu zerstören.


----------



## david430 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Ich würd das NT mal ausbauen (aber angeschlossen lassen), und etwas weiter vom MB weg hinlegen, dann PC starten und kucken wo das geräusch her kommt. Ggf mal auf Kulanz testen bei Enermax


 
es muss eigentlich am mainboard liegen. als ich noch versucht habe, ne wasserkühlung in meinen 351er lian li reinzukriegen habe ich die pumpe erst einmal durchlaufen lassen müssen, um den kreislauf zu füllen. da gabs noch kein piepsen. nur eben, als ich auch das mainboard und alle anderen komponenten angeschlossen habe. was kann man denn machen, wenn die spannungswandler vom mainboard piepsen. ich habe noch en haufen von schaumstoffähnlichem zeugs herumliegen, hilft es, wenn ich das über die spannungswandler lege? das piepsen ist jetzt auch noch so stark, weil das lian li noch offen ist, weil ich den boxed kühler verwende. bald kommt aber ein H60 ins haus.


----------



## ZET (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hey Leute,
wollte mal Fragen ob ihr Erfahrungen gemacht habt mit der Firma Ultra. UltraProducts.com
Wäre an dem hier interessiert für denn Benchtable.
Ultra X4 1600-Watt Modular Power Supply - 135mm Fan, ATX, Lifetime Warranty w/ Registration, NVIDIA SLI & ATI Crossfire Certifications, Vibration Dampener Included at TigerDirect.com


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist für den US Markt, wenn ich das richtig sehen, gibts das überhaupt mit 230 Volt?


----------



## ZET (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das stimmt.
Ja es ist für beides ausgelegt, erkennt automatisch die richtige Spannung.


----------



## Philipus II (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich kenne keinen Test des Ultra X4. Ich würde sowas nicht blind beschaffen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab auch keine Ahnung, wer das herstellt oder ob es das auch bringt, was es soll, es gibt keine Tests im Netz, nicht mal richtige Daten.


----------



## ZET (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Zum 1600W hab ich leider auch nix gefunden, nur zum 1200W.
Wäre nur ne gute Alternative gewesen anstelle von zwei Netzteilen.
Da mein bequit oder Enermax je nach Hardware schon gern mal über seine Grenzen geht.
Dann wirds anscheinend doch das MaxRevo von Enermax.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wozu brauchst du das überhaupt?


----------



## ZET (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nur zum Benchen.
Hatten letzte Woche drei 580 und nen 2600k in Betrieb und beide Netzteile haben abgeschaltet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Drei GTX 580 aufm 1155 Brett? 
Du bist ja ganz schön schmerzfrei.


----------



## ZET (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

 
Hatten leider keinen Gulfi zur Hand 
so musste die Sandy dran glauben.
Auch wenn die Performance nicht berauschend war.
Die 1155 Bretter bremsen schon sehr stark.


----------



## Tolive (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ultra Products Netzteile kannst du ohne Probleme über ebay bestellen. Sie sollen aber nicht eine so hohe Effizienz haben dafür aber z.B. ein sehr gutes Kabelmanagmentsystem.


z.B.


ULTRA PRODUCTS ULT40312 - ULTRA 850W X3 MODULAR PSU - | eBay
ULTRA PRODUCTS ULT40323 - ULTRA PROD X4 SERIES 1200W AT | eBay


----------



## Frosdedje (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Ich kenne keinen Test des Ultra X4


Doch gibt es, zumindest im englischspachigen Raum existieren schon einige Netzteilrewievs
zu den Ultra-Netzteile wie z.B bei Hardwaresecrets (X4, X3) oder HardOCP, die haben einige 
X4 und X3 getestet.
Die X4 sind meistens Andyson-Fabrikate: Teilweise brauchbar, zum Teil garnicht
und ehrlich gesagt würde ich die nicht unbedingt holen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Würde ich auch nicht machen, dann doch lieber zwei Netzteile nehmen, die man kennt.


----------



## Systemcrash (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hm, eigentlich, wenn nicht alles noch übertaktet ist sollte doch was um 1200W locker reichen, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nun ja, wenn ich so daran denken, wie die Kabel vom Corsair AX 1200 weggeschmort sind...


----------



## david430 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



ZET schrieb:


> Hatten leider keinen Gulfi zur Hand
> so musste die Sandy dran glauben.
> Auch wenn die Performance nicht berauschend war.
> Die 1155 Bretter bremsen schon sehr stark.



ja die 5% leistungsverlust sind schon furchtbar.^^ meines wissens sind die grafikkarten bei 3 way sli folgendermaßen angebunden: 8x8x4 richtig?

wenn die bandbreite nicht unbedingt ausgenutzt wird, was äußerst selten der fall ist, dann merkt man doch keinen unterschied. sieht zwar nicht schön aus, dass eine grafikkarte auf 1/4 angebunden ist, aber viel ausmachen dürfte das doch nicht...


----------



## Systemcrash (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, wenn ich so daran denken, wie  die Kabel vom Corsair AX 1200 weggeschmort sind...



Eben, würdest du dann noch so ein 1600W-Ding bestellen 

Dann lieber ein Enermax, Thortech, Antec oder Cooler Master


Hier was zur Skalierung

Blickpunkt PCIe-Scaling: GeForce und Radeon auf Intel P67 : Sind sechzehn Lanes genug?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



david430 schrieb:


> wenn die bandbreite nicht unbedingt ausgenutzt wird, was äußerst selten der fall ist, dann merkt man doch keinen unterschied. sieht zwar nicht schön aus, dass eine grafikkarte auf 1/4 angebunden ist, aber viel ausmachen dürfte das doch nicht...


 
Kommt darauf an, der NF 200 Chip liefert ja PCIe Lanes, dann hat man 16/16/8 Lanes für die drei Grafikkarten, aber leider immer noch nur 16 Lanes zur CPU.



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Eben, würdest du dann noch so ein 1600W-Ding bestellen



Um einfach mal zu sehen, was passiert? Wieso nicht..


----------



## Systemcrash (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hätte kein Prob damit 

Aber wenn er das Board und die 3 GTX 580 in die Luft jagt, wäre er bestimmt traurig


----------



## Tolive (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Ich hätte kein Prob damit
> 
> Aber wenn er das Board und die 3 GTX 580 in die Luft jagt, wäre er bestimmt traurig


 
Nein das doch Quatsch .... Das währe für uns richtig lustig.


----------



## Systemcrash (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

OK, er soll sich das Ding holen  .. und eine Hochgeschwindigkeitskamera, sonst verpassen wir noch was


----------



## ZET (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

 Nene Leute ihr seit mir welche. 
Mich wirds ja auch reizen wenn mir das Geld nicht zu schade dafür wär.
Wird dann wohl wieder nen Enermax.


----------



## Systemcrash (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hast du eigentlich mal die primäre Leistungsaufnahme gemessen?


----------



## ZET (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ne hab ich nicht, kann ich aber die Tage mal machen wenn das andere NT da ist.
Rein rechnerisch müsste es eigentlich auch passen mit denn vorhandenen NT.
Nur durch das OC ist der Verbrauch anscheinend so stark angezogen das die NT schlapp gemacht haben.
Ich würde mal behaupten das wenn die NT durch denn Verbrauch abschalten, es einfach zuviel für sie ist.


----------



## Systemcrash (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Seh ich auch so. Meinst du das Revo?

Rein rechnerisch ziehen die 580er im 3er Pack keine 900W, ein übertakteter 2500 sollte trotzdem deutlich unter 200W bleiben. Deshalb sollte was in der 1200W-Riege eigentlich reichen, da gibts einigermaßen Auswahl. Außer die 580 sind auch stark übertaktet


----------



## ZET (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja meine das MaxRevo aber dann in der 1500W Version.
Wird sich demnächst bestimmt auch mal ne vierte Karte dazugesellen 
und die paar Euro machen bei dem NT denn Kohl auch nicht mehr fett.
Ja die Sandy und die GTX waren alle stark übertaktet, 
soweit wie es die Wakü und Lokü zugelassen hat.


----------



## Systemcrash (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie denkst du über Atom-Reaktoren im Keller  ?


----------



## ZET (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Positiv
Wäre ne Option 
Ne Spaß bei Seite, der Benchtable hat ja auch kein Dauerbetrieb.


----------



## Philipus II (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Cougar A-Series 560 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets
Cougar A560 scheitert im Härtetest.


----------



## david430 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, der NF 200 Chip liefert ja PCIe Lanes, dann hat man 16/16/8 Lanes für die drei Grafikkarten, aber leider immer noch nur 16 Lanes zur CPU.




ja das ist klar, dass das mit nem nforcechip anders ist. aber im grunde genommen staut er ja auch nur die daten auf... ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass bei manchen benchmarks sogar negative ergebnisse mit nforce chip rauskamen, als eine direkte anbindung ohne zwischenchip...


----------



## Systemcrash (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Cougar A560 scheitert im Härtetest.



Wunder hab ich für den Preis nicht erwartet, aber etwas schwach finde ich das Ergebnis schon.


----------



## poiu (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

siehe Kommentar von Frisdedje:

ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Netzteildiskussionsthread



> Und das ist schon das dritte Cougar innerhalb von wenigen Monaten, das wegen mauer
> Spannungsstabilität und zu hoher Restwelligkeit durchgerasselt ist.
> Aber bei den Resultaten von A 560W sollte die wattstarken Modelle von 560-760W
> doch etwas überarbeitet werden, bevor sie auf dem Markt geweorfen werden.



irgendjemand bei HEC scheint aber Derbe ScheiBe zu baue, wenn die so weiter machen ist der gute Ruf vn Cougar fürn Popo 


gibt bei CB eine Antwort von Christian zu dem Thema :

zum CMX 

ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Netzteildiskussionsthread

ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Netzteildiskussionsthread

somit können wir nur hoffen das der Crap mit Cougar Logo nur im Ausland verkauft wird, warum die das aber unbedingt unter Cougar verkaufen müssen ist mir ein Rätsel und aus den Gesichtspunkt Marketing/Marke ... ein absoluter Fail


----------



## Systemcrash (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

DEm Mitarbeiter, der das Teil zum Test geschickt trifft aber keine Schuld, oder?

Wenn man bei HEC sowas produziert, sollte man auch dafür geradestehen.

Das Cougar so fehlerlos sind, dachte ich nie. Allerdings war die A-Serie eine Standardempfehlung von mir für Low-Budget-PCs


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jo ist es eigentlich immer noch den das A450 ist auf jedenfalls ne Empfehlung wert denkt ich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Cougar A-Series 560 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets
> Cougar A560 scheitert im Härtetest.



Das sieht übel aus, mal schauen, was Cougar dazu sagt.



david430 schrieb:


> ja das ist klar, dass das mit nem nforcechip anders ist. aber im grunde genommen staut er ja auch nur die daten auf... ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass bei manchen benchmarks sogar negative ergebnisse mit nforce chip rauskamen, als eine direkte anbindung ohne zwischenchip...


 
Jep, die Latenzen steigen, die CPU kann die Daten, die von den Grafikkarten kommen, nicht so schnell verarbeiten, wie sie ankommen.
Für Benchmarks ist das nicht ganz so tragisch, in Games stört das gewaltig und die Minimum FPS rauscht dermaßen in den Keller, dass Spielen praktisch unmöglich wird.


----------



## poiu (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> DEm Mitarbeiter, der das Teil zum Test geschickt trifft aber keine Schuld, oder?
> 
> Wenn man bei HEC sowas produziert, sollte man auch dafür geradestehen.



Ich meinte auch nicht denn der das rausgeschickt hat, sondern diejenigen  die die Internen Chroma Ergebnisse gesehen haben und trotzdem das Okay gaben die als Cougar zu vermarkten! 

nebenbei würde ich sagen das dass Cougar A 560 verwendete Design nur bis 450 taugt, denn bis dahin schafft es gute werte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn das Design nur bis 450 Watt taugt, wieso gibt es dann ein Rasurbo, das mehr leistet, aber ein Cougar A, das mehr leistet fällt durch? Passt doch nicht zusammen.


----------



## soulpain (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Weil die RAPM nicht auf der A-Serie basieren.


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die 550/650W Modelle basieren doch auf den CM Modellen von Cougar oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Weil die RAPM nicht auf der A-Serie basieren.


 
Hatte ich doch gelesen oder war das ein anderes Rasurbo?


----------



## soulpain (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

RAP 350 und 450W entspricht der günstigen Variante der Cougar A350 und A450.
RAPM 550 und 650W basieren auf dem kastrierten Cougar CM 550 und CM 700W (außer nem anderen Primärelko und anderen Steckern ist da aber afaik auch nichts anders).


----------



## poiu (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dito @Soulpain


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> RAP 350 und 450W entspricht der günstigen Variante der Cougar A350 und A450.
> RAPM 550 und 650W basieren auf dem kastrierten Cougar CM 550 und CM 700W (außer nem anderen Primärelko und anderen Steckern ist da aber afaik auch nichts anders).


 
Alles klar, war mit bisher nicht bewusst, ich dachte, sie basieren alle auf dem Cougar A Design.


----------



## Systemcrash (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn das so ist, sind die Rasurbo doch empfehlenswerter als ich dachte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Vor den stärkeren Modellen habe ich eher einen Bogen gemacht, aber wenn sie praktisch identisch mit den CM sind, ist der Preis schon sehr verlockend.


----------



## poiu (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hatte ja selbst das CM700 und hab jetzt hier das RAPM 550W rumliegen, das RAPM ist einfach nenn billig verpacktes (so Antec Standard XD@Hannes ) Hässlich(Grün/Schwarz) lackiertes CM550  


ich würde es immer dem CMX vorziehen und wenn es Cougar sein soll dann gleich das S550 kaufen  ist aber meine persönliche Meinung


----------



## Systemcrash (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Cougar interessiert mich derzeit nicht so, außer um den Preisbereich 40€. Da würde ich sie immer noch den be quiet Pure Power und kleinen FSPs vorziehen.

Aber das Cooler Master GX 450 ist da auch eine Option


----------



## poiu (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

die COugar A in der Preisklasse sind ja Okay

Preislich finde ich dann aber die XFX pro 450W auch interessant und natürlich die neuen FSP Aurum


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Aber das Cooler Master GX 450 ist da auch eine Option


 
Meinst du jetzt das neue?


----------



## Systemcrash (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

*@poiu

Das Aurum 400W ist aber schon wieder 14€ teurer  . Erklär mal einen Unbedarften, warum er über 50€ für ein 400W-NT ausgeben soll, wenn er für 35€ ein Case mit 420W-NT bekommt

@quantenslipstream

Das mit Enhance-Technik

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Cooler-Master-GX-450-W-Power-Supply-Review/1234/7*


----------



## Frosdedje (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Von LC-Power gibt es wieder neues zu berrichten:
Sie haben diesmal eine neue Netzteilserie auf dem Markt gebracht; mehr dazu in dieser User-News.


----------



## Shi (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Erstmal aufn Test warten


----------



## Systemcrash (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Vielleicht funktionierts, wenn man es nicht stark belastet


----------



## Kel (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich freunde mich grad mit dem hier an, scheint auch noch halbwegs neu zu sein Rasurbo Real&Power 550W ATX 2.3 (RAPM550) | Geizhals.at Deutschland.
Kabelmanagement, 80+, 60€. Überseh ich da was?


----------



## biohaufen (13. Juli 2011)

Kel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich freunde mich grad mit dem hier an, scheint auch noch halbwegs neu zu sein Rasurbo Real&Power 550W ATX 2.3 (RAPM550) | Geizhals.at Deutschland.
> Kabelmanagement, 80+, 60€. Überseh ich da was?



Es basiert auf der Cougar A Serie und ne du übersiehst nichts


----------



## Kel (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



biohaufen schrieb:


> Es basiert auf der Cougar A Serie


Zeugt das von Qualität oder eher eine schlechte Serie?
Bzw. ist Cougar A aktuell oder älter?


----------



## biohaufen (13. Juli 2011)

Also Cougar ist eine Qualitätmarke, wenn du bereit bist mehr auszugeben, dann Kauf dir doch ein Cougar CMX ! Die A Serie ist die Budget Klasse und geht bei Cougar bis 450 Watt


----------



## Kel (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, was hätte ich den von einem CMX? Das Rasurbo liefert mir eigentlich alles, was ich brauche und schneidet auch in Test ziemlich gut ab.


----------



## biohaufen (13. Juli 2011)

Kel schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, was hätte ich den von einem CMX? Das Rasurbo liefert mir eigentlich alles, was ich brauche und schneidet auch in Test ziemlich gut ab.



Sag mal was hast du für einen PC


----------



## Kel (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



biohaufen schrieb:


> Sag mal was hast du für einen PC


 Willst du gar nicht wissen .

Athlon 64 X2 4200+
X1900 XT
2Gb DDR2 Ram
MSI 7250
Sharkoon SHA430-9A Netzteil

Kommt aber die Tage neue Graka, Festplatte, Netzteil, weil meine 6 Jahre alte GPU sich verabschiedet.
Neue Graka: EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti FPB, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (01G-P3-1561-KR) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der Rest wird dann auch noch aufgerüstet, ich warte damit aber noch, solange bis Bulldozer erscheint, dann entscheide ich ob Intel oder AMD.


----------



## biohaufen (13. Juli 2011)

Kel schrieb:
			
		

> Willst du gar nicht wissen .
> 
> Athlon 64 X2 4200+
> X1900 XT
> ...



Achso, weil mit nem Athlon würde auch ein 350 Watt Netzteil reichen, wenn du kein Kabelmanagment brauchst, kannst du dir auch das beliebte Antec 520 W New irgendwas angucken, weiß grad nicht den vollen Namen, das ist auch sehr gut!


----------



## Kel (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, das Antec 520W hab ich schon gesehen, aber Kabelmanagement wär halt schon was nettes.
Das Rasurbo fliegt nebenbei raus, grad gesehen dass das nur 2 Jahre Garantie hat .


----------



## biohaufen (13. Juli 2011)

Kel schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das Antec 520W hab ich schon gesehen, aber Kabelmanagement wär halt schon was nettes.
> Das Rasurbo fliegt nebenbei raus, grad gesehen dass das nur 2 Jahre Garantie hat .



Hmm nur 2 Jahre was hat mehr, wie viel bietet Cougar, ich glaub 5 Jahre oder so !


----------



## Kel (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Stellt sich nur die Frage, welches Cougar (wenn Cougar).
Dachte so an 60-70€ für 500-500Watt.


----------



## biohaufen (13. Juli 2011)

Kel schrieb:
			
		

> Stellt sich nur die Frage, welches Cougar (wenn Cougar).
> Dachte so an 60-70€ für 500-500Watt.



Cougar CMX 550 Watt gut kostet 80€, aber an Netzteilen spart man nicht, das musste ich schon durch machen und es ist sehr edel !


----------



## thom_cat (13. Juli 2011)

Das genannte Rasurbo basiert nicht auf dem Cougar A sondern auf dem Cougar CM!
Bis auf ein paar kleinere Abweichungen sind die also gleich.
Den Aufpreis zum CMX kann man sich im Grunde sparen.
Das Rasurbo fand ich auch etwas leiser.


----------



## Ralle@ (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Tja ich stehe vor der Qual der Wahl.
Cougar GX G800, Corsair AX 850 oder doch ein anderes. Das NT soll ein 580 SLI versorgen können und dabei leise sein.

Über die Corsair Dinger liest man ziemlich gutes aber auch schlechtes. Das Cougar kenne ich nicht, hatte noch nie NT´s von der Firma, soll aber relativ leise sein.
Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## thom_cat (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

würde das corsair bevorzugen.

was liest man denn schlechtes?


----------



## Ralle@ (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das es oft defekt ist und laut.


----------



## thom_cat (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ein leisetreter dürfte das cougar auch nicht sein...
aber von vielen defekten habe ich noch nicht gelesen beim corsair.


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich habe auch nicht viel von defekten Corsair Nts gehört, das AX ist übrigens sehr leise. 

Zum Cougar kann ich nichts sagen, da muss ich mir mal einen Test durchlesen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn du es leise haben willst, kannst du auch ein BeQuiet Dark Power P9 nehmen oder ein Enermax 87+.


----------



## MaU (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kann mnan von diesen NT eines bedenkenlos empfehlen



Xilence XQ Series 850W ATX 2.3 (SPS-XP850.XQ.R2)
XFX Black Edition 850W ATX 2.3 (XPS-850W-BES/P1-850B-NLG9)
Antec TruePower Quattro TPQ-850, 850W EPS 2.91 (0761345-07850-4)
Cooler Master Silent Pro M850, 850W ATX 2.3 (RS-850-AMBA)

oder sollte man lieber ein wenig mehr ausgeben z.B. für solche 



Antec High Current Pro HCP-850, 850W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06242-8/0-761345-06243-5)
Cougar GX G800 800W ATX 2.3
be quiet! Dark Power Pro P9 850W ATX 2.3 (P9-850W/BN175)
Enermax MODU87+ 800W ATX 2.3 (EMG800EWT)


----------



## thom_cat (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

für was für ein system soll es denn sein?


----------



## MaU (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es geht um Sli


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Greif zum Corsair AX 850 Watt, damit fährst du sehr gut und ist auch nicht so teuer.


----------



## Ralle@ (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du es leise haben willst, kannst du auch ein BeQuiet Dark Power P9 nehmen oder ein Enermax 87+.


 

Die P9 haben aber nicht 4x 8 Pin PCIe.
Verstehe ich zwar nicht, aber wenn ich schon über 150€ für ein NT ausgebe dann will ich keine Adapter nutzen müssen.

Die Enermax 87+ sollen ja bei einer Last von 20% und darunter einen sehr schlechten Wirkungsgrad haben. Momentan ist mein Favorit das AX 850.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Cougar GX 800Watt hat 4x8 PCIe und ist dazu noch recht leise. Wenn man es natürlich voll belastet dann schaft es kein 800 Watt NT leise zu sein, das muss man schon dazu sagen.


----------



## Ralle@ (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gut das bei Vollast ein NT nicht mehr leise ist oder sein kann ist mir schon klar.
Ich hatte mal ein HX 750W bei dem der Lüfter immer hörbar war. Seitdem bin ich da vorsichtig.

Wichtig ist mir das im Idle das NT nicht hörbar ist und auch nicht bei jeder Last gleich hörbar oder laut wird.


----------



## norse (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

amd x6 1055T + 2 HDDs + gtx 560 TI
was meint ihr brauch man?
hätt genr reserven für oc


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



norse schrieb:


> amd x6 1055T + 2 HDDs + gtx 560 TI
> was meint ihr brauch man?
> hätt genr reserven für oc


 
Ein Netzteil um die 450W - schau dir mal das XFX Core 450W an


----------



## norse (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hab derzeoit 430watt seasonic....bekomm ständig bluescreens...der von gigabyte meinte das netzteil ist deutlich zu schwach!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Gut das bei Vollast ein NT nicht mehr leise ist oder sein kann ist mir schon klar.
> Ich hatte mal ein HX 750W bei dem der Lüfter immer hörbar war. Seitdem bin ich da vorsichtig.
> 
> Wichtig ist mir das im Idle das NT nicht hörbar ist und auch nicht bei jeder Last gleich hörbar oder laut wird.


 
Da ich das Cougar GX 800Watt selber habe kann ich sagen das es bis einer Last von 450Watt so gut wie unhörbar ist. Was danach ist weiß ich leider net, habs noch nicht geschafft mehr Last zu erzeugen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@norse

Das ist Blödsinn. Das Seasonic reicht völlig aus. Hast du es mal an einem anderen PC getestet?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



norse schrieb:


> hab derzeoit 430watt seasonic....bekomm ständig bluescreens...der von gigabyte meinte das netzteil ist deutlich zu schwach!


 
Kommt darauf an, wie alt das Seasonic ist, aber normaler Weise sollte es reichen, kann auch an den RAMs liegen, musst du mal ausprobieren.


----------



## norse (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich verzweifel langsam 
... mkay danke.


----------



## Abufaso (13. Juli 2011)

Was haltet ihr von dem NT? 
OCZ Fatal1ty
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...le/OCZ-Fatal1ty-Netzteil-550-Watt::11577.html


----------



## Systemcrash (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Etwas veraltet, an sich aber brauchbar. Effizienz ist halt nicht dolle

Drei 550W Netzteile im Vergleich - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow! Forum


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



norse schrieb:


> ich verzweifel langsam
> ... mkay danke.



Mach doch mal ein Foto vom NT und poste das hier.


----------



## Abufaso (13. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Mach doch mal ein Foto vom NT und poste das hier.



Wen meinst du?


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Abufaso schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem NT?
> OCZ Fatal1ty
> Caseking.de » Modding » Modding Netzteile » OCZ Fatal1ty Netzteil - 550 Watt


 
Ist in Ordnung für den Preis würde ich etwas anderes nehmen. 

Wird übrigens bei Sirfa gefertigt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Abufaso schrieb:


> Wen meinst du?


 
Ihr müsst mal langsamer posten.


----------



## Systemcrash (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Viele Alternativen in den Preisbereich mit KM gibts nicht.

Mir fallen nur noch diese ein:

Sharkoon Rush Power M SHA-R600M 600W ATX 2.3 (8728) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

NesteQ E²CS X-Strike XS-600 600W ATX 2.2 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Frosdedje (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Lt. TechConnect magazine wird Gigabyte seine Low-Busget Serie PoweRock nach unten erweitern und 
ein 320W-Modell erweitern, ohne Änderungen an der Elektronik, etc. 


Modecom unter anderen Namen. 
Hedy 600W | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Hedy 420W | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Hedy 500W | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Hat aber nichts mit dem tatsächlichen Hersteller Hedy zu tun, die tatsächlich PC-Netzteile im Sortiment haben.


----------



## Hood (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hatte Gigabyte jemals Netzteile in Deutschland im Angebot?
Diese Hedys sehen nicht sehr überzeugend aus...


----------



## Philipus II (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jo, afaik gabs da mal was von Gigabyte, aber nichts, was man gekauft haben müsste/sollte.


----------



## poiu (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja hier und da gab es die GA Odin Serie zukaufen


----------



## Systemcrash (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

und die hatten zumindest teilweise brauchbare CWT-Technik, aber waren zu teuer


----------



## Hood (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eigentlich ist Gigabyte ja eine hochwertige Marke - warum bauen die dann so einen Schrott im Netzteilsektor?

PoweRock mit 110/230V Schalter -> Passiv/Kein PFC
500W; davon 380W auf 12V 
Bis 78% Effizienz 
siehe -> GIGABYTE - PC Components - Power Supply - PoweRock EX series - PoweRock EX 500W

Hmmm ... Gigabyte @ LC-Power - hätte ich nicht erwartet von denen

Wenigstens sehen die Odins ganz ordentlich aus. Aber überpreist


----------



## poiu (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

nur weil ein Hersteller auf einen Gebiet Gute Produkte liefert heißt das nicht das die ganze Produkt Palette gut ist  

Gigabyte baut die NTs aber nicht selbst, ist Auftrags Fertigung was eigentlich noch verwunderlicher ist das die keinen besseren Partner finden bzw bessere bei CWT bestellen!


----------



## Hood (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Auftragsfertigung ... ist doch heute fast alles.
Aber Netzteile die schlechter sind als LC sollte man doch selbst in Asien nicht loswerden!
Warum wird das überhaupt zugelassen? (Ach ja, Profit)


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ein Review unseres Straight Power E8 von Jonnyguru.

Viel Spaß beim lesen


----------



## Philipus II (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Tja, die Amerikaner jammern, dass sie eure Produkte nicht kaufen können. Andererseits: Wenn das der Hauptkritikpunkt ist, kann man sich als Hersteller wirklich freuen.
Inhaltlich ist das Review wie von jonnyguru gewohnt sehr ausführlich, aber trotzdem "wie erwartet". Überraschende Ergebnisse wären zwar unterhaltsam für uns, aber weniger spassig für euch

Sonst: Ich finds gut, dass ihr euch den englischsprachigen Testern stellt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> ein Review unseres Straight Power E8 von Jonnyguru.
> 
> Viel Spaß beim lesen


 
Nicht schlecht, aber was bedeutet, dass die Ripple/Noise Werte an der Grenze knabbern? 
Könnte sie besser sein oder ist es bei diesem Sample halt so?
Und auch Jonny kritisiert die 85° Kondensatoren, obwohl du ja gesagt hast, dass es eigentlich Banane ist, da es dort, wo sie verbaut sind, eh nicht so warm wird.


----------



## Philipus II (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Werte bei ungünstigen Bedingungen sind immernoch im Rahmen der ATX Spezifikation. Auf 12V wird die Hälfte des erlaubten "genutzt". Bei einem 50€ Netzteil halte ich das für absolut ok.
Natürlich ein Seasonic X nochmal bessere Werte - beim doppelten Preis habe ich aber auch eine andere Erwartungshaltung. Ähnlich sehe ich das mit der Bestückung: Für ein 50€ Netzteil absolut ok, für ein 120€ Netzteil eher nicht.

Ich persönlich warne auch immer ein bischen vor der Restwelligkeitspanik:
Alles innerhalb der ATX Spezifikation ist für mich noch akzeptabel. Natürlich ist weniger besser, aber es muss ja gerade im unteren und mittleren Preisbereich nicht immer das im High End Bereich gerade technisch mögliche sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wer aber sagt, dass die ATX Spezifikationen bedenkenlos sind? Intel?


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eine Spezifikation gibt es aus genau einem Grund: Damit Geräte Problemlos zusammen arbeiten.
 Wenn also das Netzteil Spannung innerhalb der Spezifikation liefert(was das BQ tut) und das Mainboard mit allen Spannungen innerhalb der Spezifikation umgehen kann(das hat es zu tun, glätten kann man zur Not auch noch nach dem 24Pin Anschluss  ) ist alles in Butter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber irgendjemand hat ja mal irgendwann aus irgendwelchen Gründen eine Spezifikation festgelegt. Die Frage ist halt, wie sicher ist diese Spezifikation?
Erinnert mich an irgendwelche Grenzwerte, die als menschlich unbedenklich hält.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Intel hat die so festgelegt weil man wohl davon ausgegangen ist dass die auf NT Sicht mit vertretbarem Aufwand erreichbar und aus Verbraucher(also elektr., nicht wir) Sicht akzeptable Qualität liefert.

Das sind die Werte auf die sich die Gerätehersteller die sich an das NT hängen wollen nun einmal ein zu stellen haben. Punkt, aus. Mehr hat den NT Hersteller eigentlich nicht zu interessieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber es gibt immer wieder neue Spezifikationen, bzw. Erweiterungen, wie man ja liest. Ich glaube, wir sind derzeit bei 2.31.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da ja alle Herstelle die Spezifikationen des Netzteile (ATX) Standards kennen wird auch die Hardware dem entsprechend gebaut. 
Ich will damit sagen das die Hardware, Mainboard, Grafikkarte, Ram...... eine gewisse Restwilligkeit verträgt.


----------



## poiu (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich hab mal mit paar Dr. Ing. E-technik aus dem Fachgebiet an der Uni gesprochen und die haben mir zugestimmt das die specs wohl nach typischen Ing. denken definiert worden sind. Also wie bei allen ISO, DIN Normen einfach damit alle werte haben an die sie sich halten bzw. mit dehnen sie rechnen können.

aber das war eine Vermutung von mir, ob die stimmt kann nur Intel beantworten und auf eine antwort zu denn ATX Spec warte ich schon länger *g*


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> ... und auf eine antwort zu denn ATX Spec warte ich schon länger *g*


 
Ich hab auch schon eine Nummer gezogen und mich ans Ende der Schlage gestellt.


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es gibt neue Infos zur Aerocool Strike X Serie. 

Auf der Webseite gibt es auch Bilder vom Innenraum:

500W Modell 
800W Modell

Hat einer eine Vermutung, wo die Netzteile gefertigt werden?


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Es gibt neue Infos zur Aerocool Strike X Serie.
> 
> Auf der Webseite gibt es auch Bilder vom Innenraum:
> 
> ...


vielleicht HEC ?


----------



## Systemcrash (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Beim 800W würde ich auf Andyson tippen


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Habs übers CB rausgefunden das 800/1100W ist ein Anfyson wie das LC-Power Legion X2

Und die 500/600W Variante sind recht sicher von Sirfa, wie die Xilence XQ.


----------



## Systemcrash (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Andyson kann zwar brauchbare Teile abliefern, aber spitze sind sie nicht.

Sirfa baut zumindest in den kleineren Leistungsklassen gute Teile, wenn der Preis stimmt ist das Aerocool durchaus ok.

Die Namensgebung ist allerdings unglücklich, denn Nesteq hat eine Serie namens X-Strike


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber irgendjemand hat ja mal irgendwann aus irgendwelchen Gründen eine Spezifikation festgelegt. Die Frage ist halt, wie sicher ist diese Spezifikation?
> Erinnert mich an irgendwelche Grenzwerte, die als menschlich unbedenklich hält.


Nun, das ist immer die Frage, die dir nur die Urheber beantworten können 

Grundsätzlich dient eine Spezifikation/Richtline oder ähnliches als Rahmenbedinung für die Komponenten. Es gibt den Herstellern einerseits vor, womit sie rechnen müssen, andererseits aber auch den anderen Herstellern einen Rahmen, denen ihre Produkte einhalten müssen.

Kurzum: man macht es, um sicher zu stellen, dass alles miteinander funktioniert sprich um die Kompatiblität der Komponenten zueinander sicherzustellen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber es gibt immer wieder neue Spezifikationen, bzw. Erweiterungen, wie man ja liest. Ich glaube, wir sind derzeit bei 2.31.


Ja, aber hierbei hat sich nichts an den Grundsätzlichen Eigenschaften wie Gehäuseform und Spannungsregulierung, -stabilität und -qualität geändert


----------



## Ralle@ (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Moin

So es stehen nur mehr 3 NT´s zur Auswahl.
Einmal ein Enermax Revo 85+ 1020W, einmal ein SeaSonic X 850W und einmal das ThermalTake TougphPower Grand 1050W. Es soll ein 580 SLI System versorgt werden und als CPU wird der Bulli zum Einsatz kommen (sofern er auf 2600 Level liegt).
Ich kann mich zwischen den dreien einfach nicht entscheiden.


----------



## soulpain (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, welche Eigenschaft ist Dir denn am wichtigsten?
Die Lautstärke? Seasonic ist z.B. semi-passiv gekühlt, die anderen vollständig aktiv, wobei das Enermax unter Last leiser ist als die anderen.
Das Kabelmanagement? Das Seasonic ist vollmodular, die anderen zumindest teilmodular.
Der Preis? Das Thermaltake bietet am meisten Leistung fürs Geld. Allerdings sind 1000W auch nicht unbedingt nötig.


----------



## Systemcrash (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Lautstärke sollte bei 2x GTX 580 relativ sein 

Das Seasonic reicht von der Leistung locker, das kann man bedenkenlos nehmen. Mir sind die allerdings alle zu teuer ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Ja, aber hierbei hat sich nichts an den Grundsätzlichen Eigenschaften wie Gehäuseform und Spannungsregulierung, -stabilität und -qualität geändert


 
Wozu dann aber die Änderungen?
Gibts irgendwo eine Webseite, die die Unterschiede der einzelnen Spezifikationen auflistet?
(und verweise jetzt nicht auf Wikipedia )


----------



## soulpain (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Lautstärke sollte bei 2x GTX 580 relativ sein


Joar, es sei denn er hat ne Wakü für beide.


----------



## Ralle@ (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aufheulen wie mein altes HX 750 soll es nicht.
Das es nicht vollkommen leise geht weiß ich, wo Strom fließt muss auch Hitze abgeführt werden. Da aber das SLI per Wakü auf Silent getrimmt wird ist mir die Lautstärke der restlichen Komponenten wichtig. CPU wird auch in den Kreislauf gehängt, also wäre nur mehr das NT als Lärmquelle (außer den Lüfter beim MORA).

Das ToughPower lacht mich an und ich hatte schon mal ein ToughPower der alten Gen und das war leise.


----------



## poiu (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

die Thermaltake sind nicht grade Silent^^


----------



## Ralle@ (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was hast nicht Silent?
Ich denke nicht das ein 1000W Silent sein kann. Die Tests die ich vom ToughPower Grand gelesen habe haben dem NT einen sehr leisen bis leisen Betrieb bescheinigt.


----------



## b0s (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich würde die Prioritäten so abwägen:

Soll der PC im Idle minimal leise sein und darf unter Last bemerkbar sein, würde ich zum Seasonic greifen.

Soll der PC im Idle sehr leise sein und unter Last weniger laut als es mit dem Seasonic der Fall wäre, greif zum Enermax.

Von TT halt ich generell nix, weiß aber auch über dieses NT keine Details.


----------



## axxo (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab ein 700W Enermax Modu87+ und das ist komplett gar nicht zu hören, kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein 1000W so viel Lauter sein soll(wegen 300W mehr...)


----------



## poiu (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

b0s hat es korrekt umschrieben, wobei man Last definieren sollte den die meisten schaffen es kaum ihr NT voll auszulasten.

zum Grand: solides CWT Design 


JonnyGURU - Thermaltake Toughpower Grand 750W

Thermaltake Toughpower Grand 750 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## Frosdedje (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jetzt ist es soweit:
Meine Liste der empfehöenswerte Netzteile gibt es nun auch bei ComputerBase :
Liste der empfehlenswerten Netzteile - ForumBase

Aber bei den vielen Tipps und Vorschläge wird die Liste zu einem richtigen Kracher.


----------



## NwO_OcTrOn (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo,
bei meiner GTX 580 steht: Geforce GTX 580 Grakas benötigen einen 6-poligen und einen 8 poligen PCI Anschlusstecker des Netzteils.  Ich brauch diese Kabel nur wo finde es? Jmd nen link?

Thx


----------



## HAWX (20. Juli 2011)

NwO_OcTrOn schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> bei meiner GTX 580 steht: Geforce GTX 580 Grakas benötigen einen 6-poligen und einen 8 poligen PCI Anschlusstecker des Netzteils.  Ich brauch diese Kabel nur wo finde es? Jmd nen link?
> 
> Thx



Am Netzteil sind die dran.
Hab ich dir im LT Thread auch schon gesagt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



NwO_OcTrOn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei meiner GTX 580 steht: Geforce GTX 580 Grakas benötigen einen 6-poligen und einen 8 poligen PCI Anschlusstecker des Netzteils.  Ich brauch diese Kabel nur wo finde es? Jmd nen link?
> 
> Thx


 
Was für ein Netzteil hast du?


----------



## NwO_OcTrOn (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was für ein Netzteil hast du?


 
bequiet P9


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das hat doch einen entsprechenden Stecker für die Grafikkarte, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dass das Kabel noch in der Schachtel liegt?


----------



## Abufaso (20. Juli 2011)

Der 8 Polige Stecker besteht möglicherweise aus einem 6 Pol Stecker mit 2 Pol Zusatzstecker!


----------



## NwO_OcTrOn (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das hat doch einen entsprechenden Stecker für die Grafikkarte, wo ist das Problem?



jetzt hab ichs, mich hat nur das kurze kabel das bei der graka beiliegt verwirrt


----------



## Abufaso (20. Juli 2011)

NwO_OcTrOn schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt hab ichs, mich hat nur das kurze kabel das bei der graka beiliegt verwirrt



Vielleicht ein 2x 4 Pin Molex zu PCI.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



NwO_OcTrOn schrieb:


> jetzt hab ichs, mich hat nur das kurze kabel das bei der graka beiliegt verwirrt


 
Immer alle Strippen auspacken und gucken, welche man benötigt.


----------



## HAWX (20. Juli 2011)

NwO_OcTrOn schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt hab ichs, mich hat nur das kurze kabel das bei der graka beiliegt verwirrt



Ich hab dir doch im LT gesagt, dass die nicht benötigt werden bei einem aktuellen Netzteil


----------



## NwO_OcTrOn (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

apropo Kabel, ich hoff ich darf das hier fragen, beim meinem Corsair 800d sind sind ja vorne USB und Audio usw. Jetzt hab ich grad das Audio HD Kabel in AAFP gesteckt (ist das richtig?) und ein USB und ein 1394 Kabel angeschlossen, jetzt hab ich aber noch ein USB Kabel, wo mach ich das jetzt hin`? Auf meinem P8Z68 seh ich keinen freien Slot dafür.

merci


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie viele USB Slots hat das Asus denn?
Das Corsair 800D hat 4x USB, du brauchst also nur 2 interne USB Ports und das sollte das Asus doch haben.
Bist du sicher, dass du den Firewire richtig angeschlossen hast?


----------



## NwO_OcTrOn (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wieso braucht man eigentlich bei 4 USB nur 2 interne?

mfg





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie viele USB Slots hat das Asus denn?
> Das Corsair 800D hat 4x USB, du brauchst also nur 2 interne USB Ports und das sollte das Asus doch haben.
> Bist du sicher, dass du den Firewire richtig angeschlossen hast?


----------



## NwO_OcTrOn (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So hier mal 2 Pics...


----------



## NwO_OcTrOn (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich habs jetzt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



NwO_OcTrOn schrieb:


> wieso braucht man eigentlich bei 4 USB nur 2 interne?
> 
> mfg


 
Weil ein Stecker zwei Ports abdeckt.


----------



## Hood (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

OCZ hat einen neue Buget-Serie namen ZS:
News von Hardwaresecrets: OCZ Launches ZS Power Supply Series | Hardware Secrets
Test von Jonnyguru: OCZ ZS 550W Review
Sieht recht ordentlich aus aber ist das nicht etwas unzeitgemäß?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es ist eben Durchschnitt, nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger.
Für den Preis bekommt man eben kein Gold und KM.


----------



## Systemcrash (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie erwartet ein Sirfa.

Aber OCZ hätte besser bei 350/400W angefangen, so könnte man die für Office-PCS und kleine Gamer-PCs einsetzen.


----------



## Hood (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, irgendwie ist eine Buget-Serie im hochwattigem Bereich sinnlos. Ich warte immer noch auf richtig gute NTs im Bereich 300W. Mal auf die G-Serie von Seasonic warten - die soll bis 350W goldene Effizienz bringen.
Momentan gibt es die OCZ ab 59€ OCZ ZS Series 550W, ATX 2.2 (OCZ-ZS550W) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## soulpain (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und in 2 Wochen gibts auch von HuntKey 300W Gold mit DC-DC und PCIe-Stecker.


----------



## Hood (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Auch in Deutschland? Ich hab hier noch nichts von HuntKey gesehen.


----------



## Systemcrash (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

HUntkey gabs hier schon ein paar, aber nix Erwähnenswertes

Aber das es das Jumper bald in D verfügbar ist -> 

Hoffentlich ist es nicht überteuert


----------



## Systemcrash (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kleines Preview vom FSP Aurum CM 750W entdeckt:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4439/visiting-fsp-aurum-cm-750w-previewhttp://www.anandtech.com/show/4439/visiting-fsp-aurum-cm-750w-preview/1


----------



## Frosdedje (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das LC-Power Pro-Line X_Type 450W wurde heute bei Planet3DNow getestet:
http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/...d.php?t=396956

Das Netzteil konnte seine 450W ink. 10% Überlast problemlos liefern, die 
Spannungsregulation und Restwelligkeit waren in Ordnung.
Nur war die Verlötung ziemlich mäßig und die +12V Leistung ließ noch einiges zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## watercooled (28. Juli 2011)

Warum testen die sowas eigentlich noch


----------



## Frosdedje (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Warum testen die sowas eigentlich noch


Und warum nicht?  
Das ist eines der neueren Modelle von LC-Power, die qualitativ 
von den alten Modell mehr oder weniger abheben.
Aber was für mich eine Frechheit ist, ist, dass LC-Power bei den Schutzschaltungen
u.a mit OCP wirbt, aber die sucht man dort vergeblich.


----------



## Systemcrash (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Great Wall oder Andyson?

Preislich ist es eigentlich völlig uninteressant


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> u.a mit OCP wirbt, aber die sucht man dort vergeblich.


 
Was nützt ein einigermaßen gutes Abschneiden, wenn man dabei bescheißen will? Also wie immer nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Lötqualität - ein paar Klümpchen sind ja doch zu sehen. Und die Kabelenden hätte man abzwicken können. 

Die R/N Werte finde ich recht gut. Aber die Lautstärke, wie sie im Test gemessen wurde wäre mir schon im IDLE viel zu laut. 

Ansonsten - LC-Power lernt es ja doch noch in Ansätzen - ein paar gute bis brauchbare Modelle gibt es ja schon. 

EDIT: Ja was der Kunde nicht sieht bzgl. OCP macht ihn nicht heiß - oder wie soll man sich das vosrstellen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> EDIT: Ja was der Kunde nicht sieht bzgl. OCP macht ihn nicht heiß - oder wie soll man sich das vosrstellen?


 
Ich finde es halt Beschiss, wenn die mit was werben, was nicht mal eingebaut ist.


----------



## Hood (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich finde es halt Beschiss, wenn die mit was werben, was nicht mal eingebaut ist.


Kann ich nur zustimmen. Vor allem ist die Platine ja bereit für OCP aber der Chip unterstützt es nicht


----------



## Philipus II (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bestätigt mein Vorurteil: Die wenigen brauchbaren LC Power sind eher teuer im Vergleich zum Wettbewerb.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, wenn du (einigermaßen) Qualität verbauen willst, kostet das eben was, daher wundert mich auch nicht, dass die nicht günstiger sind als andere.


----------



## Frosdedje (2. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jetzt geht es um diese Netzteile:

- Thermaltake (LitePower Black Edition)
- Kiss Quiet (alle Serien)
- Cooler Master (Silent Pro Hybrid
- Xigmatek (NRP-VCx03 [Beispiel; Hersteller der Elektronik gesucht]; Goliath [Infos gesucht])
- Enermax (Platimax)
- FSP (Platinium)
- Huntkey (X7)
- LEPA (B 450-650W; P)
- OCZ (Fatal1Ty 1000W, ZT Series)
- Thermaltake (ToughPower XT Gold/ Platinium)         

Fibt es schon einige Infos zur Elektronik, Erscheinungsdatum, Qualität der Modelle, etc.?


----------



## Hood (2. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Interessante Modelle dabei!

- Thermaltake (LitePower Black Edition)
 ... und in die Tonne (mit/ohne Passive PFC Option; 450W Modell ist nur zugelassen auf 385W; siehe Thermaltake - Germany - Litepower 450W - LT-450P)

- Kiss Quiet (alle Serien)
Erneut für die Tonne. Eindeutig! (Effizienz über 70 Prozent, sieht selbst: Kiss Quiet)

- Cooler Master (Silent Pro Hybrid)
Weis ich nichts zu. OEM evtl. Enhance Cooler Master Silent Pro Hybrid: 80PLUS Gold and semi-passive - jonnyGURU Forums Interesannte Lüftersteuerung!

- Xigmatek (NRP-VCx03 [Beispiel; Hersteller der Elektronik gesucht]
Passiv PFC. Alte Technik. Langsam wird die Tonne voll XIGMATEK OEM ist Solytech 

; Goliath [Infos gesucht])
Hier: Xigmatek Displays 80 Plus Platinum 1450W Goliath PSU | techPowerUp OEM evt. HEC

- Enermax (Platimax)
Platine hier: Computex 2011: Enermax 80 Plus Gold and Platinum Power Supplies | Hardware Secrets Wer wohl bauen wird? Freue mich aber drauf - Wird wohl die neue Leistungsspitze

- FSP (Platinium)
FSP hat wohl was im Ärmel: ‪FSP visar nätdelar med 80 Plus Platinum - Cebit 2011‬‏ - YouTube Ich verstehe nur kein Wort Kommen 450W; 550W und 650W Modelle. Wann? Weis nicht.

- Huntkey (X7)
schau hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...platinum-inklusve-video-oeffnen-x7-1200w.html

- LEPA (B 450-650W)
Womöglich von CWT. KP wann es kommt.

- LEPA  (P)
Wohl von Enermax. Datum

- OCZ (Fatal1Ty 1000W)
Anscheinndend CWT oder Great Wall: OCZ Displays Fatal1ty-Branded 1000W Modular PSU | techPowerUp

- OCZ (ZT Series)
Great Wall ist der OEM. 80+ Bronze und Modular. Mittelklasse. Computex 2011: New Power Supply Series from OCZ | Hardware Secrets

- Thermaltake (ToughPower XT Gold/ Platinium) 
OEM = CWT. Gold mit 1375W und 1475W. Platinum mit 1275W. Ich vermute dass das Platinum einfach nur ein downscaled Gold NT ist. Hardwareluxx - CeBIT 2011: Mehrere 80+ Platinum Netzteile gesichtet

So viel weis ich
Lass die nächste NT Generation kommen und kipp die alten in die Tonne!
Falls noch jemand interesannte Netzteile hat - nur her damit!


----------



## poiu (2. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja das X7 ist ein interessantes Produkt, mal abwarten was huntkey daraus macht

Innenraum Video :


Huntkey X7 1200W look Inside | HardwareClips - Dein Hardware Video-Portal


----------



## Hood (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

... Finde ich sieht aber hässlich aus. Schade das Huntkey nicht in Deutschland vertreten ist.


----------



## Gast1111 (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es um diese Netzteile:
> 
> - Thermaltake (LitePower Black Edition)
> - Kiss Quiet (alle Serien)
> ...


 Also:
Platimax: 600, 800, 900, 1050, 1200W, Vollmodular  (Am Anfang vermutlich 900&1200W)
FSP: 450,550,650W, 
Lepa: 1050er P von Enermax, B ist von CWT und geht von 650-450W


----------



## Frosdedje (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie kann man "Chinesische Mauer" () (andere Name für Great Wall) von der Qualität der Elektronik einschätzen?
So ähnlich wie AcBel, die Mittelmaß sind, aber mal gehobene, mal unterdurchschnitliche sind?

SolyTech ist leider nicht so pralle und was bei Kiss Quiet und Modecom 
verbaut sein könnte, kann man man in vielen Fällen so bewerten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und welche Basis wäre bei dem kommenden Xigmatek Goliath möglich?
Man könnte eventuell das K12TB mit üppigere Bestückung nehmen,
aber auch eine andere Platne wäre möglich.


----------



## poiu (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Hood Huntkey will hier auf den Markt, die X7 und die 300W Gold werden wohl die ersten NTs sein


----------



## Hood (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Frosdedje: Great Wall war bisher z.t. ganz passabel. Man bekommt was man bestellt. (Ähnlich wie bei CWT) Bessere wären z.b. OCZ ZX 1000W. Wobei ich glaube das Sie nicht an Enermax oder Seasonic rankommen.
Dass Das Goliath auf dem HEC K12TB basiert ist sehr unwahrscheinlich. Wenn dann auf der TG-Serie (Ähnlich Cougar GX) oder eine neue Platine. Aber alles reine Hypothesen. Warten wir auf Innenraumbilder.

@ poiu: Da freue ich mich drauf 

Ach ja ... Superflower hat auch schon länger Platinum-NT (sogar Passiv). Schutzschaltungen..... wir wollen nicht diskutieren


----------



## poiu (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Super Flower noch nie von Gehört


----------



## Systemcrash (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eben bei THG entdeckt:

Potente 600-Watt-Netzteile für Gamer im Test : Vier Netzteile ab 60 Euro


----------



## Hood (3. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nichts das besonders überraschen würde. Ich hoffe die neuen Platinium-NTs kommen bald auf den Markt. (Und ich warte immer noch auf mein AX 650)


----------



## Frosdedje (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und wieder gibt es einen weiteren Netzteilhersteller mehr :
LogiLink® | ATX | 04.08.2011

Aber die Dinger kann man aus heutiger Sicht als unbrauchbar bezeichnen, 
aber mal sehen, was für eine Elektronik verbaut ist.
Eventuell sind sie für alte Sockel A-Systeme oder PC's, die hauptsächlich +5V brauchen, ausreichend.


----------



## Gast1111 (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Neu?
Erstes erscheinen war 2006 und der letze Eintrag bei Presse war 2009


----------



## Systemcrash (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

1x 6pin PCIe, 2x SATA, P4 4Pin?

Wo gräbt man denn sowas aus?

Immerhin hab ich ein paar externe HDD-Cases von Logilink, sind billig und funktionieren problemlos.


----------



## Gast1111 (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Systemcrash Ich auch  Nur meine sind etwas groß für ne 2.5" HDD deshalb wackelt da alles


----------



## Systemcrash (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann machste irgendwas falsch  .. oder Logilink 

Hab gesehen dass das Aurum 500W unter 60€ liegt. Ob sich da eine neue Standardempfehlung in der Preisklasse ankündigt?


----------



## thom_cat (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

nur wenn es nicht silent sein muss


----------



## Gast1111 (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mir ist vor ein paar Tagen was ungeschicketes mit meinem 750er CM passiert, warum verbauen die kein NLO!?


----------



## Systemcrash (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



thom_cat schrieb:


> nur wenn es nicht silent sein muss



Hä? Sprich lauter! 

Ansonsten gibts wieder meine Standardempfehlung


@Wa1lock

Weil CM davon ausgeht, das die Kunden geschickt sind


----------



## poiu (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



thom_cat schrieb:


> nur wenn es nicht silent sein muss



warten wir mal die Be Quiet Version ab


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wieso, will sich BeQuiet in "stay loud" umbenennen?


----------



## Gast1111 (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Hä? Sprich lauter!
> 
> Ansonsten gibts wieder meine Standardempfehlung
> 
> ...


Aurum CM --> FSP, lebt ja noch weil ich abgeschaltet habe _


----------



## Hood (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und ich dachte schon es ist kaputt. Mein OEM FSP - Netzteil ist no load so was von egal (Habs zum Testen von Komponenten)
Da wir ja gerade von FSP reden... ich hab letztens einen Medion Rechner aufgemacht mit einem 300W Netzteil. Soweit normal. Nur das das Netzteil einen 6-Pol PCI-E Stromstecker hatte! FSP Traut sich ja einiges zu - Eine Grafikkarte kann somit alleine 150W ziehen. Und all zu viel Leistung auf 12V hat es nicht! Respekt 

Hier das Typenschild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Stecker:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der 6 Pin Stecker liefert nur 75 Watt, die anderen 75 Watt kommen vom Board, das sicher über eine andere Leitung läuft.


----------



## Hood (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

eine 12V Leitung mit 18A =  216W ... schau das Bild an


----------



## Systemcrash (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> warten wir mal die Be Quiet Version ab


 
Wenn ich be quiet trauen würde ...

Aber der Preis wird da andere Dimensionen annehmen, glaube kaum das es meine 60€-Standardempfehlung ablöst



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Aurum CM --> FSP, lebt ja noch weil ich abgeschaltet habe _



Achso, ich denke bei CM immer an Cooler Master


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Hood schrieb:


> eine 12V Leitung mir 18A =  216W ... schau das Bild an


 
280 Watt leistet der Kram ja, wird schon reicht für eine Karte, die nur einen 6 Pin braucht.


----------



## Hood (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Tut es ja. Ich finde es nur gut das es PCI-E Stecker auch im niedrigwattbereich gibt und das sich FSP (bzw. das NT) auf lange Zeit einen solchen Stromkonsum hingibt. (der Medion läuft seit 5 Jahren)

Das Aurum CM ist schon interesannt nur im Vergleich zu den normalen Aurum - Modellen überteuert  Aber außer für Silent - User ist das Aurum eine klare Empfehlung wert!
(Für die kommt dann wohl die BeQuiet Version des Aurums)


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

FSP baut seit vielen Jahren OEM Netzteile und wenn Medion eine Karte verbaut, die einen 6 Pin Stecker braucht, kommt ein NT rein, das den bietet.


----------



## thom_cat (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Hä? Sprich lauter!
> 
> Ansonsten gibts wieder meine Standardempfehlung


 
hehe, ja genau 




poiu schrieb:


> warten wir mal die Be Quiet Version ab


 
auf die warte ich dann auch lieber.
echt tolle werte bei der effizienz und dann so ein radaulüfter


----------



## Rolk (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



thom_cat schrieb:


> auf die warte ich dann auch lieber.
> echt tolle werte bei der effizienz und dann so ein radaulüfter



Der war halt 5 Cent billiger in der Herstellung.


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Rolk schrieb:


> Der war halt 5 Cent billiger in der Herstellung.


 
Da hätte man lieber am Design sparen können, aber doch nicht am Lüfter. Das setzt die Wertung nämlich ziemlich herab. 

@thom cat

Ja das NT ist im IDLE von der Lautstärke her noch im Rahmen. Aber ab 160W Last könnte man schon von einer Frechheit reden. 
(Ich rede vom 650W CM)


----------



## Rolk (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Da hätte man lieber am Design sparen können, aber doch nicht am Lüfter. Das setzt die Wertung nämlich ziemlich herab.



In der Tat. Mir hängt das auch zu hoch das an so etwas essentiellem wie dem Lüfter gespart wird. Zumal ich mir kaum vorstellen kann das damit wiklich mehr als Centbeträge eingespart werden.


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der Lüfter wäre vom Lager her nicht schlecht, nur ist der "Totpunkt" überdurchschnittlich groß. Dazu muss der Lüfter schnell drehen, da die Kühler der Elektronik sehr sehr minimal ausfallen. 

Also insg. etwas unausgewogen. Design ist eben nicht alles, neben der Effizienz.


----------



## thom_cat (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Da hätte man lieber am Design sparen können, aber doch nicht am Lüfter. Das setzt die Wertung nämlich ziemlich herab.
> 
> @thom cat
> 
> ...


 
im idle fand ich das 500er schon grenzwertig, aber bei last ging es dann leider noch mehr ab.

verstehe ich auch echt nicht so recht, durch die gute effizienz ist doch sowieso schon weniger wärme abzuführen, das sollte man doch leise hinbekommen...


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> durch die gute effizienz ist doch sowieso schon weniger wärme abzuführen



Das ist der Punkt. Diese Logik haben sich die Leute von FSP zu nutzte gemacht, und so kleinere Kühler verwendet. Dass der Lüfter dann schneller drehen muss ist ja dann auch wieder klar. 
Also sehr fragwürdig. Wobei man auch sagen muss, dass die non CM Modelle sehr günstig sind. Die CM Modelle vom Preis her ab wiederum sehr teuer sind. Das ist auch sowas was ich nicht verstehe.


----------



## thom_cat (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ok, ich hatte es nicht geöffnet weil es einem freund gehört und er es verkaufen wollte.
mit den kleinen kühlkörpern ist dann natürlich so eine sache, aber so ganz passt es leider nicht zusammen.

mit dem cm modellen hast du recht, die sind aktuell leider noch sehr teuer, da steht dir konkurrenz besser dar.
bei denen geht effizienz und leise.


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hier mal ein Bild der 750W CM Version. 

Wenn ich das jetzt mal mit einem be quiet! P9(750W) vergleiche sieht man, dass be quiet bei FSP größere Kühler bestellt, was auch Sinn macht.


----------



## Systemcrash (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Schon blöd, das FSP ausgerechnet mit solchen NTs im Retail-Markt durchstarten will 

Hat jemand hier ein Aurum laufen mit einer Non-Silent Kombi, also 4/6-Core mit GTX 460/560-Standarddesign?


----------



## thom_cat (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich habe das 500er aurum mit nem i5 und ner gtx560ti referenzdesign getestet.

das problem ist, dass die grafikkarte im idle deutlich leiser wie das aurum war


----------



## Systemcrash (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber hoffentlich nur im Idle  ?


----------



## thom_cat (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

stimmt, nur im idle... unter last war die karte dann lauter.

aber gerade im idle will ich doch meine ruhe haben... bei last ist das wiederrum weniger wichtig, jedenfalls für mich.


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Schon blöd, das FSP ausgerechnet mit solchen NTs im Retail-Markt durchstarten will
> 
> Hat jemand hier ein Aurum laufen mit einer Non-Silent Kombi, also 4/6-Core mit GTX 460/560-Standarddesign?


 
Zählen bei dir Lüfter mit 1200 rpm als Non Silent?


----------



## HAWX (5. August 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:
			
		

> Zählen bei dir Lüfter mit 1200 rpm als Non Silent?



Also zumindest für mich schon


----------



## Gast1111 (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hab 9 Stück mit 1250 RPM 
Das Aurum übertönt sie


----------



## Systemcrash (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Uh oh...

Hoffentlich gibt mal eine Art Aurum 2.0


----------



## Rolk (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hab 9 Stück mit 1250 RPM
> Das Aurum übertönt sie


 
Hört sich fies an. Was sind das genau für Lüfter?


----------



## HAWX (5. August 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> Hab 9 Stück mit 1250 RPM
> Das Aurum übertönt sie



So schlimm? Das geht ja gar nicht...


----------



## Gast1111 (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jap 
Sind Multiframe S2, klar gibt lautere aber gegen 9 Stück ist es schon hart anzukommen 
Aber nur unter Vollast, Idle ist ok, Gaming ist laut


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



HAWX schrieb:


> Also zumindest für mich schon


 
Für mich sind 800-900 rpm schon zu laut. 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hab 9 Stück mit 1250 RPM
> Das Aurum übertönt sie


 
 Nicht gut. Naja ich werde mich davon mal überzeugen - oder auch nicht. 



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Uh oh...
> 
> Hoffentlich gibt mal eine Art Aurum 2.0


 
Wäre nett, wenn es das geben würde, wird aber noch dauern in 2 Jahren vielleicht


----------



## Systemcrash (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bis dahin hab ich sicher ein Seasonic G 

Upgrades sind nicht immer vorteilhaft

Update von Freundin 1.0 auf Ehefrau 1.0 - Fun-Text


----------



## Gast1111 (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@hirschi Naja das 750er ist ja lauter als deins


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @hirschi Naja das 750er ist ja lauter als deins


 
Kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen. Mal sehen, hatte bisher nur 200W "Last" drann - das war auch schon laut genug


----------



## Gast1111 (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hab meinem ca. 700W reingeknallt und da hast echt einen auf Kampfjet gemacht


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hab meinem ca. 700W reingeknallt und da hast echt einen auf Kampfjet gemacht


 
Aber jetzt nicht wirklich so wie der AMD Boxed, der auf einem PII 955 sitzt???


----------



## Gast1111 (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja ich würde den Boxed eher als Silent beschreiben


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Naja ich würde den Boxed eher als Silent beschreiben


 
Ich hoffe, das ist ein Witz


----------



## Gast1111 (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nope - und das doofe ist der Lüfter ist nicht per 2/3 Pin Kabel befestigt sondern angelötet ..


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Nope - und das doofe ist der Lüfter ist nicht per 2/3 Pin Kabel befestigt sondern angelötet ..


 
Das ist ja das geringere Problem. Lüfter tauschen ist easy. 

Aber das NT braucht die Drehzahl, damit die winzigen Kühler halbwegs kühl bleiben.


----------



## Gast1111 (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da wurde halt gespart, also bei mir bekommts nen Silberaward :/


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was ist eigentlich eure Meinung zu semi passiven Netzteilen?
Vorteile?
Nachteile?


----------



## HAWX (6. August 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eigentlich eure Meinung zu semi passiven Netzteilen?
> Vorteile?
> Nachteile?



Plant ihr eines herzustellen?
Also wenn mein Antec mal den Geist aufgibt, werde ich aufjedenfall auf Semi-passiv umsteigen.


----------



## Rolk (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn mein Rechner im idle ist will ich meine Ruhe haben. Theoretisch dürfte es da ja nichts besseres als semipassive NT geben.


Mal noch eine andere Frage: Wie ist das Lepa N 400W/500W NT zu bewerten. Das es kein technisches Meisterwerk sein kann ist mir klar, aber wie ist es so im Vergleich zu anderen NT bis 30/35 €?


----------



## Gast1111 (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Stefan Meine Meinung kennst du ja
@Rolk Naja nen rekativ billiges CWT Design mit Single Rail und non Modular, kauf dir lieber nen RAP 400 oder so


----------



## Systemcrash (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn mein Rechner im idle ist will ich meine Ruhe haben. Theoretisch dürfte es da ja nichts besseres als semipassive NT geben.


 
Sehe ich auch so. Sollte allerdings nicht zu nervös sein, d.h. bei Wechsellast ständig an/ausschalten. Dann lieber eins, dessen Lüfter immer dreht, aber sehr niedrige Drehzahlen ohne Geklacker wegsteckt


----------



## Olstyle (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn Semi-Passiv dann schon so der passive Anteil(bei vernünftiger Belüftung) nicht nur theoretische Natur ist. 
Also Fanless bis ~70% Last(also z.B. 350W bei einem 500W NT) wären schon zu erwarten und dann halt wie schon über mir erwähnt kein "Panik Vollgas".


----------



## Gast1111 (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Olsstyle Und bei höher Wattmodellen, wie z.B nem 800W BQ NT (Die neuen P10 sind doch semi passiv, oder!?) solls dann bis zu 500 oder 600W Passiv sein?
Weißt du wie groß und teuer die Teile dann werden?


----------



## HAWX (6. August 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> @Olsstyle Und bei höher Wattmodellen, wie z.B nem 800W BQ NT (Die neuen P10 sind doch semi passiv, oder!?) solls dann bis zu 500 oder 600W Passiv sein?
> Weißt du wie groß und teuer die Teile dann werden?



Das wird doch selbst bei den genannten 350W nichts oder bin ich falsch informiert?


----------



## Systemcrash (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Könnte funktionieren, aber dann wahrscheinlich nur bei guter Gehäusebelüftung (was ein passiv-NT ad absurdum führt)

Mein PC arbeitetet im Idle mit ca. 80W, beim Gaming mit so um 250W. Bei letzterem ist die Grafikkarte und CPU-Lüfter so laut, dass das NT übertönt wird


----------



## Olstyle (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



HAWX schrieb:


> Das wird doch selbst bei den genannten 350W nichts oder bin ich falsch informiert?


 Seasonic verkauft ein NT was 400W Vollpassiv liefern soll, also warum nicht?


----------



## Systemcrash (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ohne Gehäuselüftung wird das wohl trotzdem nichts

Und einige Passiv-NTs haben zusätzliche Kühlrippen außen

Und eigentlich sind echte Passiv-NTs eigentlich viel zu teuer


----------



## Gast1111 (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Olstyle Sie haben auch eins mit 460W, aber das brauch sehr gute Gehäusebelüftung und wird trotzdem ca. 50° warm...


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Olsstyle Und bei höher Wattmodellen, wie z.B nem 800W BQ NT (Die neuen P10 sind doch semi passiv, oder!?) solls dann bis zu 500 oder 600W Passiv sein?


Nun, das hängt von deiner Gehäusebelüftung ab und den aktuellen Raumtemperaturen. Bei einem starken Unterdruck bei einem unten eingebauten Netzteil bei sehr niedriger Raumtemperatur (z.B. 5°C) sollte das ohne Probleme möglich sein 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Weißt du wie groß und teuer die Teile dann werden?


kleiner als die aktuellen Geräte (voraussichtlich 180mm tief), zum Preis kann ich momentan nichts sagen, sollte sich aber auf dem Niveau der aktuellen P9 bewegen.


----------



## Frosdedje (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Achtung, Achtung, eine wichtige Durchsage:
Bald gibt es ein 300W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Gold im Handel  :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...-300w-demnaechst-als-planet3dnow-version.html


----------



## soulpain (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nicht nur bald, Mindfactory hat gerade bestellt, die werden morgen da sein.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gelistet ist das Ding auch schon, nur kein Shop hats bisher!
HuntKey Jumper 300G planet3dnow-Edition, 300W ATX 2.3 | gh.de (geizhals.at) EU


----------



## Frosdedje (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Mindfactory hat gerade bestellt, die werden morgen da sein.


Das ist ja unglaublich:
Heute morgen wurde es angekündigt und morgen kann man sich das Netzteil schon bestellen und kaufen. 
Aber welche Online-Shops neben Mindfactory werden das Huntkey Jumper 300G 300W zum Verkauf anbieten?


----------



## soulpain (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mal schauen, wir sprechen mit K&M, Alternate, womit wir zusammen mit Mindfactory schon mal die beliebtesten Shops hätten und die Leute auch ein bisschen Auswahl.
Aber mehr Interessenten lassen sich im Zweifel immer finden.


----------



## Systemcrash (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist die Auflage sehr begrenzt? Das HEC war damals ziemlich schnell ausverkauft


----------



## soulpain (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich kann jederzeit mitm Flugzeug welche rüberholen, das kommt einzig darauf an, wie schnell die aktuelle Lieferung weggeht.
Das richtet sich also nach dem Bedarf.

HuntKey kann 1.200.000 Netzteile im Monat produzieren.


----------



## Systemcrash (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gut, also kann ich nach Bedarf kaufen und muß nicht sofort zuschnappen 

1,2 Mio Gold-NTs im Monat?


----------



## soulpain (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn Du jetzt aber direkt 100 Stk. kaufst, kann ich Dir auf jeden Fall garantieren, dass wir wegen des Erfolgs noch welche nachbestellen. 

Naja, wenn alle Produktionsstraßen gemietet werden, dann ist der Wert theoretisch möglich. Auf jeden Fall können die jederzeit den europäischen Markt versorgen.
Wenn das gut läuft, werden wir mal schauen, ob wir das via Ingram nicht auch nach Österreich bekommen.


----------



## Systemcrash (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

100 sind mir doch etwas zuviel momentan 

Wie groß war eigentlich die HEC-Auflage?

Edit: MF meldet "lagernd"

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...per-300G-80--Gold-planet3dnow-de-Edition.html


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber dennoch finde ich 65€ für ein 300 Watt NT ein wenig viel, auch wenns Gold hat und der Sleev gut ist!


----------



## soulpain (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ein paar hundert.
In den ersten paar Wochen liefen die super, danach etwas schleppend. Dann waren alle verkauft. 

Ja, das Jumper kann man schon bei Mind bestellen.


----------



## Systemcrash (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@hulkardy1

Es gibt derzeit keine Konkurrenz für das Huntkey. Kein 300W-Gold, DC-DC-Technik. Die Aurum fangen erst bei 400W an, sind verhaltnismäßig laut, die SF sind technisch nicht auf dem Level und genießen zumindest bei mir nicht so viel Vertrauen.

Billig ist es natürlich trotz der genannten Punkte nicht, aber der Preis ist ok für das Gebotene

@soulpain

Nicht jeder ist so aufgeklärt wie wir  , 300W im Retail-Markt müssen meist extrem günstig sein. Auf der anderen Seite kaufen viele User 500-800W-Noname-NTs, um damit einen PC zu befeuern der 250W ziehen würde..
Mal sehen, wie sich das Huntkey verkauft, schließlich schreit man in diversen Communitys schon lange nach 300W-Gold


----------



## watercooled (8. August 2011)

Sry wenn ich hier so reinplatze, aber was ist so toll an diesem 300W Netzteil über das ihr hier sprecht?


----------



## Systemcrash (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ein paar Sachen hab ich doch im Beitrag darüber genannt. Manches wird natürlich nur Jemanden was sagen, der sich in Elektronik etwas tiefergehend beschäftigt


----------



## soulpain (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

-mehr SATA-Stecker als die anderen 300er
-PCIe-Stecker
-niedrigere ripple & noise Werte
-80Plus Gold
-leiserer und besserer Lüfter 
-bessere Elkos
-mehr Sicherungs-ICs
-ungewöhnliche Technik
-sehr hohe 12V Leistung für GPUs
-hochwertiger Sleeve
-3 Jahre Garantie und Support


----------



## watercooled (8. August 2011)

Ist da ein 300W NT von beQuiet kein Konkurrent?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



watercooled schrieb:


> Ist da ein 300W NT von beQuiet kein Konkurrent?


 
Keins, das ich kenne!
Aber der "Jagdschlüssel" ist schon zum n


----------



## watercooled (8. August 2011)

Gibts im 300W Bereich eigentlich nix passives?


----------



## soulpain (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Pure Power sind absolut ok.
Wenn einem das reicht, spricht nichts dagegen. 

80Plus Gold und sehr leise aktiv gekühlt ist aber optimal für kleine (HT)PCs, zumal manche die Stecker gut gebrauchen können.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nichts wirklich aktuelles, ich hab das hier zwar gefunden, das ist aber schon betagt:
FSP Fortron/Source Zen 300W ATX 2.0 (passiv) (PPA3000205) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Aber man kann auch direkt zu einem Seasonic X 400 oder X460 greifen, wenn man passiv haben will!


----------



## watercooled (8. August 2011)

Das X400 ist auch mein Favorit, aber 130€...


----------



## Systemcrash (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nein, da gibts nur die Purepower/Systempower-Serie, die recht günstige Technik von FSP beherbergen

Das Huntkey ist natürlich eher was für Technik-Freaks, wer nur ein günstiges und zuverlässiges 300W sucht wird eher bei Cougar fündig


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Aber man kann auch direkt zu einem Seasonic X 400 oder X460 greifen, wenn man passiv haben will!


 
Die sind ja auch erschreckend günstig...


----------



## watercooled (8. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Die sind ja auch erschreckend günstig...



Jap  Leider


----------



## soulpain (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist eben schon höchste Oberklasse, aber das zeigt ja, das klein, teuer und gut funktionieren kann.


----------



## Atholon (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Nicht nur bald, Mindfactory hat gerade bestellt, die werden morgen da sein.


 
Check! Netzteile lagernd.


----------



## Gast1111 (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@all Das X-460FL von Seasonic ist viel besser als das X-400, alleine schon wegen dem 2. PCIE Stecker, der erhöht die Kompatibilität ungemein


----------



## BobKelso (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Klasse Gerät, darauf hab ich lange gewartet. Eins für den HTPC, eins für den Server und schwupps hat Mind wieder zwei verkauft.
Danke an soulpain für dieses wunderbare Stück Technik. Und Weihnachten dann bitte 200W Platin


----------



## Shooter (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Welches Netzteil wäre für ein Q8400 (nicht übertacktet) und einer HD6870 empfehlenswert? 
Ich bin am überlegen ob das Cougar A450W reicht oder nicht.....


----------



## soulpain (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das reicht auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Gast1111 (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shooter schrieb:


> Welches Netzteil wäre für ein Q8400 (nicht übertacktet) und einer HD6870 empfehlenswert?
> Ich bin am überlegen ob das Cougar A450W reicht oder nicht.....


 Reicht gut, wenn du sparen willst kannste ein RAPM 450 von Rasurbo nehmen


----------



## Shooter (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Reicht gut, wenn du sparen willst kannste ein RAPM 450 von Rasurbo nehmen


 
Danke, aber das sind nur 3€ unterschied. 

Rasurbo kenn ich nicht, von Cougar hab ich nur gutes gehört, denke werde mir das Cougar A 450Watt kaufen


----------



## soulpain (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann wird Dir *Wa1lock *gleich erzählen, dass die Netzteile bis auf wenige Unterschiede das gleiche Design haben.


----------



## Philipus II (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, da kann man im Endeffekt kaufen, was man grad zu besseren Konditionen bekommt. Ok, die Farben sind auch ziemlich unterschiedlich


----------



## Shooter (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ach, von mir aus kann das Netzteil Pink sein, ich sehe es sowiso nicht, außer wenn ich mein Gehäuse auf mache
Ich will nur das es mein System mit gutem Strom versorgt und dazu noch einigermaßen bezahlbar ist


----------



## Gast1111 (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Dann wird Dir *Wa1lock *gleich erzählen, dass die Netzteile bis auf wenige Unterschiede das gleiche Design haben.


 Genau deshalb hab ich es erwähnt


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Genau deshalb hab ich es erwähnt


 
Ist der Lüfter nicht ein anderer?


----------



## Frosdedje (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nun gibt es den ersten Test des Huntkey Jumper 300G 300W:
Test zum HuntKey Jumper 300G "www.planet3dnow.de Edition" - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow! Forum

Bei diesen Kurztest konnte das Jumper 300G bei der Restwelligkeit, Stützzeit, PFC, etc. voll 
überzeugen, aber das Highlight war die Spannungsstabilität, die wirklich bombenfest waren.


----------



## Shooter (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So jetzt stell ich mal so ne kleine Frage in den Raum... 

Würde das Netzteil: HEC 400TP-2WX aussreichen für eine HD6870? 
Wohl eher nicht, oder?!


----------



## Rolk (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shooter schrieb:


> So jetzt stell ich mal so ne kleine Frage in den Raum...
> 
> Würde das Netzteil: HEC 400TP-2WX aussreichen für eine HD6870?
> Wohl eher nicht, oder?!


 
Sollte meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach reichen. Für 40 € findet sich aber sicher auch noch ein besseres NT.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Probiere es doch einfach mal aus. Wenns nicht reicht, schaltet das Netzteil ab.


----------



## Rolk (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shooter schrieb:


> Ernst gemeint?!
> 
> Nein, weil ich das Netzteil noch eingebaut habe.... kaufen will ichs mir nicht mehr



Ich bin zwar keiner der NT Götter hier, aber ich hab den Verdacht StevenHav hat gar keine Ahnung. Das NT bringt laut Datenblatt immerhin 342W auf der 12V Schiene. Da es von HEC kommt wird das auch so stimmen und was braucht eine HD6870 noch mal? Im Spielebetrieb 130W oder so.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es hat immerhin einen PCIe 6 Pin Stromstecker.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von 80+ Gold Netzteilen, die nur das Nötigste besitzen? (z.B. keine gesleevten Kabel)


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also ummantelte Kabel sollten eigentlich Standard sein, auch bei sehr günstigen Netzteilen.


----------



## Frosdedje (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn nicht an der Elektronik gespart wurde und der Rotstrich an den Schutzschaltungen, 
wie bei Super Flower, gelegt wurde, habe ich nichts dagegen.
Für micht reicht es, wenn die Kabel einfach gebunden sind und wenn die Verpackung einfach gehalten wird.
(Schrauben, eventuell ein kleines Booklet, simple Verpackung, etc.)


----------



## Rolk (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von 80+ Gold Netzteilen, die nur das Nötigste besitzen? (z.B. keine gesleevten Kabel)



Wenn der Preis stimmt halte ich das für absolut sinnvoll. 3 € Ersparniss gegenüber dem gleichen NT mit allem Schnickschnack reichen da aber nicht.


----------



## Shooter (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Probiere es doch einfach mal aus. Wenns nicht reicht, schaltet das Netzteil ab.


 
Okay, solange dabei keine Hardware beschädigt wird


----------



## Philipus II (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von 80+ Gold Netzteilen, die nur das Nötigste besitzen? (z.B. keine gesleevten Kabel)


Wenn ich Rechner fürs Büro plane, wird keiner das Innere des Rechners bewundern.
Wichtig ist, dass die von aussen sichtbare Rückseite schwarz oder grau ist. Exotische Farben wirken seltsam.
Die Kabeln wird nie jemand sehen, von daher ist mir das für solche Rechner egal.
Auf den Sleeve zu verzichten macht die Kabel zudem noch ein bisl besser biegbar.
Von daher: In der 250W-450W Klasse sicher interessant.
Wie gross könnte der Preisunterschied sein?

Abraten muss ich aber von Sparmaßnahmen beim Lüfter/ dem Kühlsystem.


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von 80+ Gold Netzteilen, die nur das Nötigste besitzen? (z.B. keine gesleevten Kabel)


 
Würde mich sehr interessieren. Wattklassen von 300-400W wären ganz gut. 
Auf Designmerkmale, wie Sleeve, schöner Lack etc. kann verzichtet werden. 

Was mir aber wichtig wäre, ist dass die Lautstärke ungefähr so ist, wie bei den noch aktuellen Pure L7 Modellen. 

*Kannst du dazu etwas in Bezug auf den Preis sagen?*


----------



## Gast1111 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Stefan Da die meisten eh nochmal mit MDCPX sleeven kann der ruhig weg, Schutzschaltungen müssen bleiben,
KM nicht zwingend


----------



## Rolk (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So ein 80+ Gold NT mit 300-400 Watt, 3 SATA, 3 IDE und einem 6/8 Pin PCIe Anschluss und dabei noch leise mit einem guten Preis wäre schon was feines.


----------



## poiu (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gerücht:

 Wie ich vorhin gehört habe stampft Adata seine NT Abteilung ein, ob da was dran ist werden wir sehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Haben die nicht gerade erst neue NTs rausgebracht?


----------



## soulpain (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jedenfalls weiß ich davon, dass sie viele Firmen hier gefragt haben, ob sie ihnen mit der PR helfen können, weil sich die Produkte nicht verkaufen.
Das ist auch kein Wunder bei den Preisen. Dieselbe HEC-Technik bekommt man schließlich auch bei Rasurbo, Xigmatek, Thermaltake etc. und das große 1200 W von CWT war schon Asbach Uralt.


----------



## poiu (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja das hab ich dehnen auch am CeBit Stand gesagt, 1200W 80+ Bronze war eher 2008 als Cebit 2011


die HEC teile waren ja ein richtiger Schritt, nur wohl viel zu spät


----------



## der_knoben (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von 80+ Gold Netzteilen, die nur das Nötigste besitzen? (z.B. keine gesleevten Kabel)



Wie nen Pure Power, nur mit 80plus Gold für kleines Geld?
Klingt erstmal interessant. Sollte natürlich von der Wattklasse im kleinen Bereich angesiedelt werden, wie die PurePower halt. Quasi für nen HTPC oder HomeServer.


----------



## Philipus II (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bezüglich Adata: Als Markteinsteiger benötigt man schon irgendwas, um seine Produkte von den existierenden Modellen der etablierten Hersteller abzuheben. Standardware zu höheren Preisen zu verkaufen ist eher schwer.


----------



## ACDSee (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Interessantes Thema:
80Plus Gold - be quiet Efficient Power BQT F1-350W


----------



## poiu (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

nei ist es nicht nur neu gelistet auf der BQ Seite  

bei 80+ sind auch schon länger gelistet

Ecos Plug Load Solutions

L7 mit 630/730W

L8 mit CM 430-730W

F1 80+ Gold 350W-600W

die L7 & L8 werden wohl weiter parallel laufen die einen haben hat CM die L7 nicht, würde sinn machen


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Würde mich sehr interessieren. Wattklassen von 300-400W wären ganz gut.
> Auf Designmerkmale, wie Sleeve, schöner Lack etc. kann verzichtet werden.


Von der F1 Serie wird es folgende Modelle geben:
350W
400W
500W
600W

Die beiden größeren werden über einen Lüfter mit Rifle Bearing verfügen und nur das 600W Modell wird 4 +12V Rails haben, die anderen 3 nur 2.



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> *Kannst du dazu etwas in Bezug auf den Preis sagen?*


Nein, da eine Einführung der F1 Serie in Deutschland momentan nicht geplant ist. 


der_knoben schrieb:


> Wie nen Pure Power, nur mit 80plus Gold für kleines Geld?
> Klingt erstmal interessant. Sollte natürlich von der Wattklasse im kleinen Bereich angesiedelt werden, wie die PurePower halt. Quasi für nen HTPC oder HomeServer.


Ja, das war etwa unser Hintergedanke


----------



## UnnerveD (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei mir daheim im Bürorechner werkelt auch nur ein Pure Power Netzteil - aber wenn das irgendwann mal austeigen sollte, würde ich es auf jeden Fall gegen ein kleineres, effizienteres (vielleicht auch 200W - aber das wird produktionstechnisch nicht so einfach funktionieren, oder?) tauschen. Hauptaugenmerke?! bei einem Büro/ HTPC Netzteil sind für mich die Lautstärke bzw. die Effizienz.
Kabelsleeves, tolles Design und Kabelmanagement brauch ich da nicht.


----------



## hirschi-94 (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Nein, da eine Einführung der F1 Serie in Deutschland momentan nicht geplant ist.


 
Welche Gründe gibt es dafür? Habt ihr "Angst", dass die teureren Gold Modelle dadurch schlechter weg gehen?


----------



## ACDSee (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Auswahl bei effizienten Netzteilen unter 400W ist derzeit sehr eng.
Gibt im Bereich unter 100 Euro nur das Cougar SE  400W und das FSP Aurum 400W unter 400 Watt gibt es nur noch das HuntKey Jumper 300G , sonst nichts.

Hier besteht eindeutig Bedarf, zudem Be quiet mit Platin glänzen könnte und den HTPC- und Ofiice-Markt gerade in den Zeiten von Green-IT sehr gut bedienen könnte.
Verstehe nicht, warum man sich hier zurückhällt.


----------



## Gast1111 (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Von der F1 Serie wird es folgende Modelle geben:
> 350W
> 400W
> 500W
> ...


Dann aber auch mit kurzen Kabeln 
Sollte doch 1. Die Effizienz ein bisschen steigern (weniger Widerstand?) und 2. in HTPCs braucht man den Platz


----------



## watercooled (12. August 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> Dann aber auch mit kurzen Kabeln
> Sollte doch 1. Die Effizienz ein bisschen steigern (weniger Widerstand?) und 2. in HTPCs braucht man den Platz



Aber auf die kurze Leitungslänge ist das fast gar nicht messbar, also


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Welche Gründe gibt es dafür? Habt ihr "Angst", dass die teureren Gold Modelle dadurch schlechter weg gehen?


Das war unsere Befürchtung, dass die Straight Power E9 Serie dann wie Blei in den Regalen liegen bleiben würde. 



ACDSee schrieb:


> Die Auswahl bei effizienten Netzteilen unter 400W ist derzeit sehr eng.
> Gibt im Bereich unter 100 Euro nur das Cougar SE  400W und das FSP Aurum 400W unter 400 Watt gibt es nur noch das HuntKey Jumper 300G , sonst nichts.
> 
> Hier besteht eindeutig Bedarf, zudem Be quiet mit Platin glänzen könnte und den HTPC- und Ofiice-Markt gerade in den Zeiten von Green-IT sehr gut bedienen könnte.
> Verstehe nicht, warum man sich hier zurückhällt.


Wir werden ja ein 400W E9 bieten, das Gold zertifiziert ist. Und auch unser kleines E8 erreicht laut 80plus auch Silber Level


----------



## Gast1111 (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Kai Na und? Zwischen Platin und Gold gibts im Endeffekt auch 0 Unterschied, ist halt Markteing..
@Stefan Ich denke nicht, dass eure E9 liegen bleiben, die User hier kaufen E9s, und die Ottonormalkäufer die F1


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie steht es denn mit den Dark Power P10 Modellen?
Kannst du da schon sagen, in welchen Watt Bereich die anlaufen werden?

Ach ja, und kann ein Netzteil CPU und Brett schrotten, obwohl es nicht abgeraucht ist und weiterhin problemlos läuft (vielleicht Spannungsschwankungen)?


----------



## Gast1111 (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie steht es denn mit den Dark Power P10 Modellen?
> Kannst du da schon sagen, in welchen Watt Bereich die anlaufen werden?
> 
> Ach ja, und kann ein Netzteil CPU und Brett schrotten, obwohl es nicht abgeraucht ist und weiterhin problemlos läuft (vielleicht Spannungsschwankungen)?


 Die P10 sollen in 850W und 1200W glaub ich als 80 Plus Platin kommen, Rest ist Gold


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie steht es denn mit den Dark Power P10 Modellen?
> Kannst du da schon sagen, in welchen Watt Bereich die anlaufen werden?


Wie bei dem aktuellen P8/P9 Lineup: zwischen 550W und 1200W. In den Wattklassen gibt es hier keine Änderungen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ach ja, und kann ein Netzteil CPU und Brett schrotten, obwohl es nicht abgeraucht ist und weiterhin problemlos läuft (vielleicht Spannungsschwankungen)?


Bei unseren Modellen sollte das eigentlich ausgeschlossen sein, ohne externe Einflüsse...

Vielleicht solltest du über die Anschaffung eines Überspannungsschutzes nachdenken?



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Die P10 sollen in 850W und 1200W glaub ich als 80 Plus Platin kommen, Rest ist Gold


Nope, leider nur das 850W Modell...


----------



## Gast1111 (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hmm okay, dachte auf realhardtechX stand auch das 1200er


----------



## moe (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hey,
Ich stelle für meinen Dad gerade nen neuen Office Rechner auf Basis einer Zacate APU zusammen und suche noch ein passendes NT.
Mainboard ist ein Asus E35M1-M. Dazu kommen noch jeweils zwei HDD's und zwei LW's. 
Bisher hab ich mir ein BeQuiet System Power S6 mit 300W ausgesucht. Ich weiß, dass das immer noch viel zu viel Power ist, aber kleinere ATX NT's gibts leider nicht.

Gibts da gute Alternativen im Bereich Pico NT in der gleichen Preisklasse? Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für ein 80+ Bronze NT wie das Pure Power L7?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du solltest das Pure Power dem System Power bevorzugen, da wir keine Endkundengarantie auf unsere System Builder Produkte geben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du über die Anschaffung eines Überspannungsschutzes nachdenken?



Ist der nicht im Netzteil eingebaut? 



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Nope, leider nur das 850W Modell...



Nur ein Modell in Platin?
Und aus welchem Grund sollte man nun von einem Gold zu einem Platin wechseln, das eigentlich überdimensioniert ist und deswegen sogar am Ende mehr Leistung aufnehmen muss als das Gold?


----------



## Gast1111 (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Quanti Ja leider nur eins in Platin :/
Hab bei Aaron mal nach einem 750er und einem 850er angefragt, das sollte sich gut Vergleichen lassen


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Quanti Ja leider nur eins in Platin :/


 
Keine Sorge, mein Haus ist neu gebaut, alle Steckdosen haben einen integrierten Überspannungsschutz. Extra Mehrfachstecker mit Schutzfunktion brauche nicht mal (obwohl meine einen hat, liegt aber daran, dass die so groß ist, also mit sehr vielen Steckdosen dran).


----------



## Gast1111 (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Warum zitierst du mich? Fail 
Aber nen Überspannungsschutz sollte sowohl das NT als auch das Haus haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Warum zitierst du mich? Fail



Weils ohne Zitat blöd aussieht. 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Aber nen Überspannungsschutz sollte sowohl das NT als auch das Haus haben


 
Keine Ahnung, ich hab meins nicht aufgeschraubt.


----------



## McClaine (13. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also das AX850 ist -zumindest wenns umgedreht eingebaut is- Wasserdicht  Echt ein tolles Ding


----------



## Gast1111 (13. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weils ohne Zitat blöd aussieht.
> 
> 
> 
> Keine Ahnung, ich hab meins nicht aufgeschraubt.


 Das Netzteil oder das Haus?


----------



## poiu (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Huntkey Jumper 300G Planet3dnow.de Edition Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

Huntkey 300W Gold Test


----------



## Philipus II (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jep, das bestätigt die Erwartungen voll und ganz. Interessantes Produkt!


----------



## Frosdedje (19. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Frage:
Ich wäre an Vorschläge für die Liste der empfehlenswerten Netzteile (die auf ComputerBase) interessiert d.h welche 
Modelle sollen eingeordnet werden und wo und zu welche Netzteil-Modelle eine genauere Erklärung gewünscht wird.
Außerdem überlege ich mir, wer meine PCGHX-Liste der empfehleswerten Netzteile übernehmen soll, da ich mich 
inzwischen verstärkt auf die ComputerBase-Version beschäftige.

Meiner Meinung nach würde ich poiu und Erzbaron sehr gut zutrauen, diese Liste weiterzuführen,
aber vielleicht gibt es hier noch welche, die das auch machen können und wollen.


----------



## Hood (19. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bevor Ich konkret auf die Liste eingehe ein paar Fragen:
- Sind brauchbare Modelle empfehlenswert oder nicht?
- Warum schlechte Netzteile auflisten? Es gibt endlos viele NTs über die man keine Aussage treffen kann, mögl. stufen manche diese dann besser ein wenn sie nicht vertreten sind.
- Unter den Empfehlenswerten NTs befinden sich Hi-End und eher Low-End NTs die ich finde man nicht miteinander vergleichen kann und würde deswegen eine weitere Unterteilung vornehmen.

Ich wäre prinzipiell an der Beteiligung zur Erstellung einer überarbeiteten Liste interessiert. Jedoch würde ich konkrete Empfehlungen/Eigenschaften auflisten. (Bezüglich Preis/Watt und Details wie KM usw.) Dann wäre es einfacher für jeden das beste NT zu finden.

Aber Respekt für die ganze Arbeit und das Sammeln der Informationen


----------



## Frosdedje (19. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> - Sind brauchbare Modelle empfehlenswert oder nicht?


Kommt auf mehrer Dinge an d.h Elektronik, Lastverteilung, Restwelligkeit, etc.
Manche Modelle kann man ruhig nehmen (Cougar A, etc), andere nur, wenn man eine oder 
mehrere Augen zudrückt (mageres Budget) und bei andere sollte man auf Alternativen umweichen.



> Warum schlechte Netzteile auflisten?


Als Käufer sollte man sich doch informieren, welche Modelle man nehmen kann und welche nicht.
Wenn ich Netzteile einordne, dann ist für mich die verbaute Elektronik und deren Qualität der Indikator;
alle andere Sachen wie KM, Preis, etc. sind Geschmacks- und Ansichtsweise und jeder hat seine eigene Vorlieben.

Wie ich einordne:
Grundlage: Nennleistung wird erreicht.
Weitere Sachen: Restwelligkeit (muss min. in den Specs sein), Spannungsstabilität (muss ebenfalls in den Specs. sein),
Schutzschaltungen (min. OCP, OVP, OPP, usw.), Nennleistung auch bei 40/ 50°C lieberbar (nicht, dass das Netzteil in PC-Case/ Sommer zusammenbricht), Verarbeitung (Verlötung, Bestückung, etc.)
Eventuell: Effizienz (min 80%), Verhältnis Nennleistung +12V-Gesamtleistung, Alter der Netzteilserien,
Unterschiede zum Vorgänger (bei gute Vorgänger soll die Qualität min. genauso gut sein, kein Rückschritt, etc.)


Was ich will, ist, dass ein guter Netzteilkenner wie z.B Erzbaron, etc. diese Liste, die bei PCGHX befindet, 
weiterführt und eventuell kann ich was dazulernen und in der CompuerBase-Version was ergänzen kann. 
Meine Sorge ist, dass sie, wenn sie in falsche Hände gerät, herrunter gewirtschaftet 
werden kann und damit unbrauchbar wird.


----------



## poiu (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

lalalalalaa hab mal heute was ausgepackt


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*


Es ist doch nicht etwa...
Kommt ein Test und wenn ja wann?


----------



## poiu (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja ist ein P3D GOld NT, liegt hier seit über einer Woche herum, hab leider kaum Zeit dafür. 


ein Kurztest kommt die Tage, aber ohne Chroma Auswertung da hab ich aktuell kein Termin, mal sehen was sich aber noch  machen lässt


----------



## thom_cat (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

die lautstärke würde mich sehr interessieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mich interessiert die Platine.


----------



## Frosdedje (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und hier ein Netzteil aus der Kategorie "Gruselig" :
Coolmax V-500 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

Für 20e spendiert Coolmax ein (Fantasie-)500W-Netzteil mit 1A-Verarbeitung,
stabile Spannungen wie die Börsenkurse der letzten Tage und geringe Restwelligkeit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sehr geil, Wirkungsgrad im Keller oder noch darunter.


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hmm im Designer Grau - das ist doch was feines oder Frosdeje


----------



## Hood (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das grau ist ja noch das schönste am Netzteil!
Ob wohl der Versand nach USA oder die Produktion teurer war?


----------



## poiu (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Lautstärke ist Okay, aber super Silent ist das NT nicht

außerdem schleift dr Lüfter deutlich hörbar, in einem Wohnzimmer PC könnte sich das als störend erweisen, aber Soulpain meinte das neuere Versionen einen besseren lüfter verpasst bekommen 

sonst muss ich sagen das dass NT selbst bei hoher Last ( 290W aus der Dose) sogar  nach langer Laufzeit schön Kühl bleibt 


mehr gibt es dann in einem Kurztest die Woche noch (hoffentlich)


----------



## Frosdedje (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@quantenslipstream:
Das war noch der Keller oder aber auch die Grenze zum Erdmantel. 
Beim Linkworld und besonders beim Casecom ist die Effizenz tief im Erdkern. 

@Hood:
Vielleicht beides, aber mehr die Produktion, den immerhin gibt es noch ein ganzes Jahr Garantie. 

Aber der letzte Satz beim Fazit ist der Hammer:


> A perfect weapon of mass destruction.


----------



## poiu (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

neues Review Online 

ultron ECO Force 520W - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow! Forum


----------



## Frosdedje (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Neue Netzteilreviews:
- Super Flower Golden King 1000W bei JonnyGURU:
Super Flower Golden King 1000W Review
Zwar konnte das 1000W-Modell der Golden KIng-Reihe überzeugen, aber effizienztechnisch 
erreichte das Ding maxinam nur 90%, was eher 80 Plus Gold entspricht.

- Silverstone Strider Plus 500W bei hardwaresecrets:
SilverStone Strider Plus 500 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## Hilbert (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aloha,

wollte mich mal erkundigen, ob ihr ebenso gute Erfahrungen mit Xilence Netzteilen gemacht habt? Habe ein Netzteil aus der RedWings Serie und hat bisher bei mir einwandfrei gearbeitet.


----------



## Philipus II (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Redwings sind eher gurkig. Dass heisst aber nicht, dass jedes jeden Rechner killt.


----------



## Frosdedje (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Habe ein Netzteil aus der RedWings Serie und hat bisher bei mir einwandfrei gearbeitet


Welches denn und für welche Hardware?
R1, R2, R3, XYZ?


----------



## Philipus II (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich war auch mal fleissig


----------



## Systemcrash (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Hilbert schrieb:


> Habe ein Netzteil aus der RedWings Serie und hat bisher bei mir einwandfrei gearbeitet.



Das ist schon mal gut 

Aber da müßte man wissen, welches NT du genau hast + verwendetes System.

Es gibt nämlich einige weniger gute NTs, die durchaus haltbar sind, weil sie weit unter ihrrer angegebenen Leistung gefordert werden.


----------



## Malkav85 (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Hilbert: Kannst du bitte dein Spam über Xilence Produkte unterlassen?! Wir sind es langsam Leid ständig deine nichtssagenden Posts darüber zu lesen. 

Wenn du schon dort (anscheinend) Arbeitest, dann gibt es doch endlich offen zu, anstatt hier unnötig Werbung zu betreiben über Produkte, welche niemand haben möchte. Danke.


----------



## Frosdedje (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@MalkavianChild:
Darf ich schon mal ein Katapult basteln, wenn dieser Hilbert wieder Werbung macht? 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Übrigends gibt es von ToPower noch ein Lebenszeichen in 
Form eines Review vom ToPower Nano Series 1000W bei HardOCP:
HARDOCP - Topower 1000W Gold Power Supply - Topower 1000W Gold Power Supply Review

Diesmal handelt es sich bei der Elektronik nicht um eine Eigenentwicklung, sonderm um ein Andyson E Series.
Aber aufgrund seine niedrigeren Effizienz (schaffte nur 80 Plus Silber-Niveau) als 
versprochen - Es wirbt mit 80 Plus Gold - wurde das Netzteil mit einem FAIL abgestraft. 
Die restweligkeit könnte besser sein, aber war innerhalb der Specs.


----------



## Systemcrash (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Topower labelt jetzt? Schade, wohl wieder ein Hersteller weniger.


----------



## Lan_Party (31. August 2011)

Hey... Ich würde gerne mal wissen welcher der beste NT Hersteller ist. Welcher ist von der Qualität der beste? Habe gehört Seasonic und Enermax sollen ganz oben sein.


----------



## Malkav85 (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Zu dieser Frage gibts schon ein Thema und ausserdem ist diese Fragestellung zu subjektiv und pauschal.


----------



## soulpain (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Topower labelt jetzt? Schade, wohl wieder ein Hersteller weniger.



Haben sie auch vorher schon, denk mal an den Versuch mit den SilentEZ hier in Europa. Hauptsache, alles wird billiger.​


----------



## Lan_Party (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Zu dieser Frage gibts schon ein Thema und ausserdem ist diese Fragestellung zu subjektiv und pauschal.


 Hmm aber mal die SuFu genutzt aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## Systemcrash (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Hey... Ich würde gerne mal wissen welcher der beste NT Hersteller ist.



Glaubensfrage, Geschmackssache usw.

Ändert sich auch mit mancher Serie, mal ist E vorn, mal S.



soulpain schrieb:


> Haben sie auch vorher schon, denk mal an den Versuch mit den SilentEZ hier in Europa. Hauptsache, alles wird billiger.



Topower spielt bei uns zwar keine Rolle mehr, aber vielleicht hätte da noch was Interessantes kommen können.


----------



## der_knoben (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aktuell bin ich der Meinung, dass Seasonic Technologieführer ist.

Schau dir mal bspw. die Restwelligkeiten der jeweiligen Hersteller an.

Seasonic X-650 650W Review

Enermax Modu87+ 700W Review

Test: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P9 550W (Seite 8) - ComputerBase

Test: Cougar GX G600 (Seite 10) - ComputerBase


----------



## Philipus II (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich würde Technologieführerschaft auf keinen Fall an einem Einzelkriterium festmachen.
Das beste Netzteil gibts sowieso nicht. Wenn man Glück hat, gibt es das am besten für einen Einsatzzweck geeignete

Achja, ich bin dann mal ne Woche offline. Italienurlaub.


----------



## Systemcrash (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich würde Technologieführerschaft auf keinen Fall an einem Einzelkriterium festmachen.


 
Yep, ist auch meine Meinung.

Und bequiet ist kein echter Hersteller


----------



## Lan_Party (31. August 2011)

Philipus II schrieb:
			
		

> Achja, ich bin dann mal ne Woche offline. Italienurlaub.



Viel Spaß! 

Hmm man hört aber das Seasonic und Enermax führende Hersteller sein sollen/sind. Das wird doch bestimmt seinen Grund haben oder.


----------



## Systemcrash (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Moment, nicht das wir uns mißverstehen... in der Technik + Zuverlässigkeit sind die sehr weit vorne, aber in puncto Verkaufszahlen sind sie nicht an der Spitze.

Achja, erwähnenswert ist in diesem Zusammenhang auch Enhance und Delta, die bieten auch Spitzentechnik; allerdings produzieren sie auch teils technisch weniger gute Qualität für diverse OEMs.


----------



## poiu (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

es hängt davon ab was man als Kriterium festlegt

zB baut zwar Seasonic vorbildliche Netzteile aber HEC, CWT... sind deutlich Größer

Delta ist riesig und Produziert täglich Unmengen an Netzteilen, ist aber auch eher auf denn OEM Massenmarkt spezialisiert, das gleiche gilt übrigens zB auch für LiteOn die aber im Retail Markt gar nicht vertreten sind. 

Einige Hersteller sind in einigen Punkten vergleichbar zB Delta & Seasonic im Punkto Verarbeitung (Lötqualität) in anderen gänzlich unterschiedlich usw.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Und bequiet ist kein echter Hersteller


Öhm, warum?

Bedenke, dass unsere Produkte einzigartig sind und nur von uns zu bekommen sind, z.B. unsere Silent Wings Lüfter oder die Straight Power E8 Serie.


----------



## Kaktus (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

be quiet! produziert die NTs nicht selbst, damit seid ihr, wie auch viele andere, nur jemand der labelt. Damit seid ihr "technisch" gesehen kein echter Hersteller.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> be quiet! produziert die NTs nicht selbst, damit seid ihr, wie auch viele andere, nur jemand der labelt. Damit seid ihr "technisch" gesehen kein echter Hersteller.


Nun, ist es wirklich so wichtig, wer unsere Geräte herstellt?
Und reicht es nicht aus, wenn man selbst einige Veränderungen an den Geräten vornimmt? Wie zum Beispiel ein anderes Gehäuse, anderer Lüfter, angepasste Lüfterregelung?

Es ist ja nicht so, dass wir uns mit 'Badge Engeneering' zufrieden geben würden!


----------



## Kaktus (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mir persönlich ist es wurscht, sofern das Innere stimmt. Aber es ist noch gar nicht lange her, vor deiner be quiet! Zeit, da hast du alles und jedem und insbesondere be quiet einen Strick daraus gedreht das diese nicht selbst fertigen und sehr vieles vom Fertiger abhängig gemacht.  Dich haben sie ja extrem durch den PR-Wolf gedreht.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Kaktus

Es macht halt einen Unterschied, ob man etwas nur von weitem kennt oder ob man Kontakt mit dem Objekt hatte.

Es ist wie mit Mädels, nur umgekehrt: manche Mädels schauen von weitem ganz gut aus, aber wenn man sie sich genauer anschaut, ändert man relativ schnell seine Meinung


----------



## Kaktus (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also waren all deine vorangegangenen Argumentationen falsch? Denn du implizierst mit dieser Aussage, dass du dir die Dinge, über die du ausschweifend negativ berichtet hast, nie aus der Nähe betrachtet hast! 

Ich sag dir was es war.... die möglichkeit aus einem Hobby etwas zu machen mit dem man Geld verdienen kann und spaß hat. Da wirft man gerne alte Argumente über Bord und bricht seine Prinzipien. Das kann ich verstehen, aber es macht einen wenig Glaubwürdig. Du hättest besser Argumentiert, dass du hier die Chance wahrgenommen hast aus etwas das du für schlecht empfindest, etwas besseres zu machen. Wobei dein Einfluss auf das Ganze relativ gering sein dürfte.


----------



## poiu (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

so kann man seine aussage interpretieren, höflicher finde ich es aber wenn man sagt das sich seine Perspektive geändert hat und er nun mal heute andere interne Einblicke hat als damals als normaler User. 

Man lernt ja dazu und Meinungen können sich ändern, wäre schlimm wenn nicht und alle hier in Stein gemeißelte Meinungen von sich geben würden.

Na ja Kern des Problems ist doch das du Stefan länger kennst und ihr hattet euch doch immer schon lieb  damals hat er aber als Privat Person öffentlich anders geantwortet als er das heute als PR Vertretter tun kann. Weißt du doch selbst, aus deinem XIlence Forum teil oder fährst da die User bei HWLuxx auch so an


----------



## Kaktus (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich fahre niemanden an... ich schreibe was ich denke. Und das mache ich über all so


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo Kaktus
Du lässt aber auch gar nicht locker 

Aber nungut, dann möchte ich doch noch einmal auf dein Posting antworten.
Aber ich denke auch, dass wir das ganze beenden sollten, da unser Gespräch nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema dieses Threads zu tun hat und eigentlich nur uns beide betrifft.



Kaktus schrieb:


> Also waren all deine vorangegangenen Argumentationen falsch?


Nun, deine Frage setzt voraus, dass es ein richtig oder falsch geben würde.
Ich denke, dass eine Meinung, die man sich selbst aus den Fakten, die man zu dem Zeitpunkt haben kann, nicht falsch sein kann. Nur ist es ja so, dass nichts so bleibt, wie es einmal war. Neue Informationen können auch dazu führen, dass man seine Meinung, die man über etwas hat, ändert. Aber ist das nicht immer so? 



Kaktus schrieb:


> Ich sag dir was es war.... die möglichkeit aus einem Hobby etwas zu machen mit dem man Geld verdienen kann und spaß hat. Da wirft man gerne alte Argumente über Bord und bricht seine Prinzipien. Das kann ich verstehen, aber es macht einen wenig Glaubwürdig. Du hättest besser Argumentiert, dass du hier die Chance wahrgenommen hast aus etwas das du für schlecht empfindest, etwas besseres zu machen. Wobei dein Einfluss auf das Ganze relativ gering sein dürfte.


Nun, auch für Geld würde ich mich nicht verkaufen lassen. Es ist zwar schön, Geld zu haben, es ist aber schöner, wenn man mit sich selbst leben kann. Natürlich bin ich auch ein Mitarbeiter einer, z.T. nicht sehr beliebten, Firma, die Netzteile in Deutschland entwickelt und daher auch nicht mehr so frei, wie ich es früher war. Einige Dinge, die ich früher machen konnte, kann ich heute nicht mehr machen, auch wenn ich manchmal gern würde. Aber ich denke, dass wir mit der jetzigen Situation alle gut leben können, auch wenn ich eventuell ein größeres Loch in der Community hinterlassen habe, als ich zu be quiet! ging.

Nun, ich denke auch, dass ich nicht mehr der gleiche bin, der ich einmal war und ich im letzten Jahr sehr viel hinzu gelernt habe.
Aber das ist eben auch das Leben! Es besteht zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil aus Änderungen, die zum Teil gut sind, zu einem Teil aber weniger gut, aber das Leben geht halt weiter, irgendwie.

Wie dem auch sei: wir sollten uns hier nicht die Köpfe einschlagen und uns die Hand geben (virtuell)!


----------



## Kaktus (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Um eines klar zu stellen.... ich wollte hier nicht mit "Köpfe einschlagen beginnen"  ... ich fand die Aussage einfach schwach und mir fehlt das Bissige von früher. 

Zumindest war diese Antwort ausführlich und ehrlich. Denn man kann teilweise wirklich nicht mehr alles machen. Allerdings sollte man sich nicht zu sehr von PR einschränken lassen.  Auch wenn wir oft aneinander geraten sind und mehr als einmal alles andere als einer Meinung waren, sei ein bisschen lockerer. Du wirkst mittlerweile zu sehr aus dem Lehrbuch und das ist einfach schade. 

EDIT: Im übrigen habe ich nichts gegen be quiet!. Euren Dark Rock Pro C1 fand ich sogar ziemlich klasse wenn du mal in meinen letzten Kühler-Test rein schaust  Auch wen mir bei dem Ding wieder Dinge einfallen die man besser machen könnte.... aber ich bin ja immer ziemlich kritisch


----------



## Malkav85 (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ohne (konstruktive)  Kritik, keine Verbesserung  

Daher freue ich mich, das ihr beiden einen Weg gefunden habt.


----------



## Lan_Party (1. September 2011)

@ Systemcrash Hmm in einem anderen Thread hat jemand behauptet das Seasonic und Enermax ganz oben auch bei den Verkaufszahlen sind. 

Ich jedenfalls will mein E8 nicht mehr missen wollen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> be quiet! produziert die NTs nicht selbst, damit seid ihr, wie auch viele andere, nur jemand der labelt. Damit seid ihr "technisch" gesehen kein echter Hersteller.


 
BeQuiet hat aber eine Menge Einfluss auf seine Produkte bei FSP.
Ich denke nicht, dass es BeQuiet Netzteil mit einem anderen Label gibt oder dass FSP ein BeQuiet Netzteil unter seinem eigenen Label verkauft.

So gesehen produzieren sie vielleicht nicht selbst, aber ein BeQuiet Netzteil ist ein BeQuiet Netzteil und nicht der dritte Aufguss eines Seasonic S12II Designs, wie woanders.


----------



## Kaktus (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Quanti
Jeder Hersteller hat die Wahl beim Fertiger entweder auf etwas vorhandenes aufzubauen, oder frei selbst die Topologie zu bestimmen. Das kann nicht nur be quiet!, das können alle, sofern sie wollen. Wer zahlt, bekommt was er will.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, und Antec macht das eben auf seine Weise und BeQuiet auf ihre, wieso willst du aber gerade BeQuiet einen Strick draus machen, wie sie ihren Kram machen?


----------



## Kaktus (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Warum dreh ich denen einen Strick? Wo denn? Es ging nur darum das sie kein echter Hersteller sind, was sie auch nicht sind da sie nicht selbst fertigen. Was Steffan ja ein wenig dementieren wollte. Mir ist es doch völlig wurscht wer was wo fertigt, das hatte ich auch schon oft genug Kund getan. Wichtig ist nur das Endprodukt, gleich wo es her kommt oder was drauf steht. Das war schon immer meine Meinung und das weißt du auch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Stefan hat doch nur gesagt, dass BeQuiet Einfluss auf ihre Produkte nimmt, die von FSP gefertigt werden, denn sonst würden ja keine BeQuiet Lüfter drin verbaut sein.


----------



## Kaktus (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Systemcrash ->Und bequiet ist kein echter Hersteller 
    Steffan ->Öhm, warum?
=
Dementiert. 

Technisch gesehen ist be quiet! kein vollwertiger Hersteller, wie so ziemlich alle anderen auch. Problem? Nein, mir egal. Nur was man nicht ist, ist man eben nicht. Ist das ein Nachteil? Nein, denn ich sehe es sogar fast eher als Vorteil. Denn man kann den Fertiger nehmen der einfach technisch am weitesten vorne liegt und muss nicht auf Produkte zurückgreifen die vielleicht unglücklich entwickelt wurden, was eigene Kosten belastet. Also was genau willst du jetzt von mir?


----------



## Systemcrash (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Technisch gesehen ist be quiet! kein vollwertiger Hersteller, wie so ziemlich alle anderen auch. Problem? Nein, mir egal. Nur was man nicht ist, ist man eben nicht.


 
So meinte ich das auch 

Letztendlich sind es Referenz-Designs, die bq etwas verbiegt und auswärts fertigen läßt, oder liege ich falsch?


----------



## Kaktus (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, so einfach kann man das nicht sagen. Sicher, viele Hersteller machen es genauso, aber auch genug welche sich die Zeit nehmen um die Topologie wirklich selbst zu gestalten, aber eben nicht selbst fertigen lassen. Im Grunde ist es egal, wie schn oft gesagt, völlig egal wer fertigt. Wichtig ist nur was der Hersteller wirklich verlangt. Ein bestehendes Konzept mit ein paar angepassten Veränderungen oder sie kommen eben wirklich mit einem eigenen Design und lassen es bauen. Pauschal zu sagen, wer nicht selbst fertigt, entwickelt auch nicht wirklich, ist falsch. 
Ein Grund warum ich immer wieder sage.... es ist schXXX egal wer ein NEtzteil am Ende baut, es ist nur wichtig was der Auftraggeber will.


----------



## Systemcrash (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> @ Systemcrash Hmm in einem anderen Thread hat jemand behauptet das Seasonic und Enermax ganz oben auch bei den Verkaufszahlen sind.
> 
> Ich jedenfalls will mein E8 nicht mehr missen wollen.



Im Retail-Bereich wahrscheinlich schon, aber wenn man die OEMs mitzählt sollten bei nicht unter den ersten 3 sein.

Mein letzter Stand war:

1. Delta
2. LiteOn
3. FSP

Keine Gewähr


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> So meinte ich das auch
> 
> Letztendlich sind es Referenz-Designs, die bq etwas verbiegt und auswärts fertigen läßt, oder liege ich falsch?


Es kommt darauf an.

Bei einigen Produkten werden exklusiv für uns gefertigte Designs verwendet (z.B. P7, E8, L8), die nur von uns verwendet werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wer benutzt denn noch das P9 Design?


----------



## Lan_Party (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Im Retail-Bereich wahrscheinlich schon, aber wenn man die OEMs mitzählt sollten bei nicht unter den ersten 3 sein.
> 
> Mein letzter Stand war:
> 
> ...


 Ich meinte auch nicht den OEM Markt!  Als ob da Enermax, Seasonic, Cougar u.ä. beim OEM Markt dabei sind.


----------



## Kaktus (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Lan_Party
Cougar ist HEC und HEC baut auch OEM  Seasonic ist ein Riesen OEM Hersteller und Enermax heißt übrigens auch Lepa und baut im Ausland auch "billig" Kram


----------



## Systemcrash (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Es kommt darauf an.


 
Nicht das du denkst, das ich euch deshalb abwerte 

Aber ich sehe auch aufgrund genannter Gegebenheiten eben nicht als Hersteller


----------



## Lan_Party (1. September 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:
			
		

> @Lan_Party
> Cougar ist HEC und HEC baut auch OEM  Seasonic ist ein Riesen OEM Hersteller und Enermax heißt übrigens auch Lepa und baut im Ausland auch "billig" Kram



Hmm von Lepa habe ich schon mal gehört. Wenn man die PCGH abonniert bekommt man ein Lepa Nt dazu. Hmm aber Enermax hat in der OEM Branche bestimmt auch einen anderen Namen oder?


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Lepa ist nicht immer gleich Enermax. Nur die 80+ Gold Series(G-Series) von Lepa sind mit Enermax ~gleichzusetzen. 

Die anderen stammen von CWT.


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. September 2011)

Frosdedje schrieb:
			
		

> Neue Netzteilreviews:
> - Super Flower Golden King 1000W bei JonnyGURU:
> Super Flower Golden King 1000W Review
> Zwar konnte das 1000W-Modell der Golden KIng-Reihe überzeugen, aber effizienztechnisch
> ...



Hab ich grad gekauft, hoffentlich kein griff ins Klo ^^
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...00W-Silverstone-SST-ST50F-P-Strider-Plus.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das NT ist halt laut unter Volllast, aber das ist ja keine Überraschung, ist bei vielen NTs so.
Aber da kommt man normaler Weise eh nicht hin.


----------



## Systemcrash (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wird ganz ordentliche FSP-Technik sein, schlecht isses bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Das NT ist halt laut unter Volllast, aber das ist ja keine Überraschung, ist bei vielen NTs so.
> Aber da kommt man normaler Weise eh nicht hin.



Gut dann bin ich ja beruhigt, dann kann mein altes Be quiet e5 seinen Ruhestand antreten^^

Und ich mich endlich an's sleeven machen *Devil* ^^

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Aquamarin uv sleeves von Nils gemacht? Bin mal gespannt wie sehr die unter uv leuchten.


----------



## Lan_Party (2. September 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:
			
		

> Lepa ist nicht immer gleich Enermax. Nur die 80+ Gold Series(G-Series) von Lepa sind mit Enermax ~gleichzusetzen.
> 
> Die anderen stammen von CWT.



Wirklich? Hmm wieso sollte man dann ein teures Enermax kaufen wenn auch ein billigere Lepa Nt reicht?


----------



## Frosdedje (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dieser Review bei HardOCP ist nichts für Zartbesaitete  :
HARDOCP - VisionTek 700W Power Supply - VisionTek 700W Power Supply Review

Der Ansatz von dem nordamerikanischen Grafikartenhersteller namens VisionTek, in den NT-Markt 
einzusteigen, ging aufgrund einer katatstrophalen PLanung und Umsetzung komplett baden:
Die Elektronik (keine PFC, mäßige Verlötung, etc.), Belastung des Netzteil (magere 
Spannungsregelung, Abschaltung bei ca. 700W) und die Restwelligkeit (max. 165mV 
bei der +12V) waren wirklich zum Davonlaufen. 
Da haben sogar PowerColor mit ihren Solytech-NTs oder Club3D mit Andyson besseres geliefert.


----------



## Gast1111 (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @Lan_Party
> Cougar ist HEC und HEC baut auch OEM  Seasonic ist ein Riesen OEM Hersteller und Enermax heißt übrigens auch Lepa und baut im Ausland auch "billig" Kram


 Enermax ist nicht Lepa, Enermax ist Coolergigant und Lepa auch sprich selber Konzern

@Lan Party Ich hatte hier mal ein G700 von Lepa sprich ein Modu87+ 700, es war gut, bis auf das Design


----------



## Kaktus (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Wa1lock
Coolergigant ist nur der hiesige Ableger von Enermax. Quasi der deutsche (oder europäische, bin mir nicht sicher) Teil der Firma Enermax. Und Lepa ist Enermax, nur das dieses Label bisher nicht im europäischen Raum geführt wurde. Es ist nur ein anderes Label des selben Herstellers. Coolergigant ist "nicht" wie z.B. Asutek für Asrock und Asus, der Konzern an sich.

Ein Zitat aus dem Firmenpforil von Enermax: "_Im März 2003 eröffnete Enermax im Hamburger Stadtteil  Billbrook unter dem Namen Coolergiant Computers Handels GmbH seine  deutsche Tochtergesellschaft._"


----------



## Gast1111 (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @Wa1lock
> Coolergigant ist nur der hiesige Ableger von Enermax. Quasi der deutsche (oder europäische, bin mir nicht sicher) Teil der Firma Enermax. Und Lepa ist Enermax, nur das dieses Label bisher nicht im europäischen Raum geführt wurde. Es ist nur ein anderes Label des selben Herstellers. Coolergigant ist "nicht" wie z.B. Asutek für Asrock und Asus, der Konzern an sich.
> 
> Ein Zitat aus dem Firmenpforil von Enermax: "_Im März 2003 eröffnete Enermax im Hamburger Stadtteil  Billbrook unter dem Namen Coolergiant Computers Handels GmbH seine  deutsche Tochtergesellschaft._"


Lepa ist trotzdem nicht Enermax, die N und B Serie ist CWT und die G eine etwas abgespeckte Modu Reihe,
wenn es ein Label ist ist es nicht dasselbe (Bspw. AMG bei Mercedes )
Ist meine Ansicht dazu, wenn nämlich bei uns Enermax an sich so nicht existiert sondern Coolergigant, hast du dich falsch ausgedrückt  (wenn du verstehst )

Btw. sollten nichtmal die Seasonic Platins und die Cougar PTX erscheinen?


----------



## Kaktus (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hm... da muss ich Benjamin (Enermax) noch mal am Montag fragen, dann hab ich ihn falsch bezüglich Lepa verstanden. 

@Wa1Lock
Der Scythe Big Suriken ist für Mini-ITX Systeme oft ein Problem, da dieser durch seine ausladende Kühlfläche über das Mainboard hinaus ragt und so auch in viele Gehäuse nicht hinein passt.


----------



## Lan_Party (2. September 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> Enermax ist nicht Lepa, Enermax ist Coolergigant und Lepa auch sprich selber Konzern
> 
> @Lan Party Ich hatte hier mal ein G700 von Lepa sprich ein Modu87+ 700, es war gut, bis auf das Design



Wie meinst du das? Vom Airflow oder Aussehen? Wozu dann Enermax wenn Lepa genauso gut ist.


----------



## Gast1111 (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Kaktus Also Benjamin als auch Till (Lepa) wissen beide, dass Lepa nicht exakt Enermax ist 
@Lan Party Vom äußeren Design, innen wurde auch ein wenig abgespeckt, so dass die R/N Werte schlechter sind, ansonsten fehlt halt noch bissel Zubehör und dafür 20€ günstiger


----------



## b0s (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wirklich? Hmm wieso sollte man dann ein teures Enermax kaufen wenn auch ein billigere Lepa Nt reicht?


In diesem speziellen Fall, z.B. weil die Enermax NTs leiser sind. Außerdem kann der Vergleich nur für die G-Serie von Lepa gelten, da nur die auf der gleichen elektronischen Basis wie die Enermax Modu gebaut werden. Die übrigen Lepa können einem Enermax NT nicht das Wasser reichen. Was sie nicht per se disqualifiziert in manchen Rechnern eine brauchbare Wahl zu sein.

Allgemeiner: Man kann meistens Geld sparen und statt eines Top-NTs ein mittelmäßiges kaufen. Das geht dann zur Freude des Geldbeutels, aber eben zulasten anderer Faktoren (Effizienz, allg. Verarbeitungsqualität, Qualität der Bauteile -> Lebensdauer / Signalqualität, Schutzfunktionen für die PC Komponenten, Zubehör, Service -> insbesondere Garantie).


----------



## Gast1111 (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



b0s schrieb:


> In diesem speziellen Fall, z.B. weil die Enermax NTs leiser sind. Außerdem kann der Vergleich nur für die G-Serie von Lepa gelten, da nur die auf der gleichen elektronischen Basis wie die Enermax Modu gebaut werden. Die übrigen Lepa können einem Enermax NT nicht das Wasser reichen. Was sie nicht per se disqualifiziert in manchen Rechnern eine brauchbare Wahl zu sein.
> 
> Allgemeiner: Man kann meistens Geld sparen und statt eines Top-NTs ein mittelmäßiges kaufen. Das geht dann zur Freude des Geldbeutels, aber eben zulasten anderer Faktoren (Effizienz, allg. Verarbeitungsqualität, Qualität der Bauteile -> Lebensdauer / Signalqualität, Schutzfunktionen für die PC Komponenten, Zubehör, Service -> insbesondere Garantie).


 Das der leiser ist halte ich für ein Gerücht, da es der selbe ist


----------



## b0s (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ach ehrlich?

Hm ich hätt schwören können ich hab in reviews gelesen, dass das Lepa lauter sein soll. Könnte ja auch an der Lüftersteuerung liegen.
Aber die Hand würd ich dafür jetzt nicht ins Feuer legen.


----------



## Gast1111 (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Scroll mal runter 

Edit: *hust* http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...0-ein-neuer-platzhirsch-im-netzteilmarkt.html


----------



## b0s (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

kk, hab das falsch in Erinnerung gehabt . Damit revidiere ich meine Aussage bezüglich Lautstärke von oben.


----------



## Lan_Party (2. September 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> @Lan Party Vom äußeren Design, innen wurde auch ein wenig abgespeckt, so dass die R/N Werte schlechter sind, ansonsten fehlt halt noch bissel Zubehör und dafür 20€ günstiger



Für 20€ mehr zahle ich gerne für Qualität.  Mein nächstes System wird richtig High-End werden.  Dann kommt auch ein Seasonic Nt rein.


----------



## poiu (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Falls du ein Seasonic willst dann warte bissl die Platinum sind in Anmarsch und wie es scheint auch in Schwarz mit Silent WIngs 


apropos habt ihr gemerkt das 80+ Tittenanium äh ich meine 80 PLUS Titanium spezifiziert hat?

Ecos Plug Load Solutions

im link auf : "What is an 80 PLUS certified power supply?" *Klicken*


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na ja, also wieder warten, bis die Titanium Modelle raus sind.


----------



## Gast1111 (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Lol wie unnötig xD Als nächstes kommt 80 Plus Diamond, ist ja wie bei Pokemon 
@poiu Du meinst die P10  So wie es aussieht, kommen die Platins bald, wenn Nils mich nicht angelogen hat (Seasonic)


----------



## Frosdedje (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich haben das auch bemerkt, dass es nun eine weitere Stufe nach Platinium gibt, aber leider vorerst nur für 
Server-grades, aber ich finde es gut, dass man nun auch die Effizenz bei 10% Auslastung berücksichtigt. 

Aber will jemand zu diesem Grauen, was ich verlinkt habe, was sagen?


----------



## poiu (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

nein die sind kein Wort wert


----------



## Gast1111 (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Tech-Review.de » News » 80 Plus Titanium?
Da ist ne News zu


----------



## Lan_Party (2. September 2011)

@ poiu Ich werde mir einen neuen Pc erst in 1 1/2 bis 2 Jahren kaufen.  Bis dahin gibt es 110% Effizienz.


----------



## poiu (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

du meinst das hier :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/148169-rasurbo-1800w-netzteil-mit-solartechnik.html


----------



## Gast1111 (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ohh 1.4 wie seltsam


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie das mit den 120% gehen soll.


----------



## Gast1111 (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie das mit den 120% gehen soll.


Mit nem Stromkabel zum Nachbarn


----------



## soulpain (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> apropos habt ihr gemerkt das 80+ Tittenanium äh ich meine 80 PLUS Titanium spezifiziert hat?


Habe ich doch schon lange geschrieben:
Grundlagen des PC-Schaltnetzteils - Aktualisierte Fassung - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow! Forum

SuperFlower ist wohl schon dran.


----------



## Lan_Party (2. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie das mit den 120% gehen soll.



Mit ganz viel Fantasie!  Aber 98% Effizienz gibt es bis dahin doch sicher.


----------



## Hammer3er (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo
 hat jemand von euch schon in Erfahrung bringen können wann die Neuen Netzteile von Seasonic weder mit Gold oder Platin Zertifizierung erhältlich sein werden.


----------



## poiu (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

also Gold gibt es schon lange  wenn du aber die G2 meinst keine Ahnung, die Platin sollen Sep/Okt hier sein


----------



## Hammer3er (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

welche Hersteller außer Seasonic und Superflover bieten noch diese Technik an wo bei kleiner  last das Netzteil passiv arbeitet?[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Systemcrash (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Netzteile & USV/Netzteile ab 300W, semi-passiv | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## poiu (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du meinst Semi Passiv, nicht viele 

FSP hat paar ältere im Programm sind aber nur 80+ 
FSP Fortron/Source Everest 80PLUS 600W ATX 2.2 (semi-passiv) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Cooler Master wird eins einführen, wann das aber erhältlich sein wird weiß ich nicht. 

NesteQ ASM XZero XZ wären da noch zur Qualität kann ich aber nicht viel sagen


----------



## Hammer3er (3. September 2011)

dann bleibt wohl nichts anderes als abzuwarten ,bis neue Welle die ja sicherlich erst zu weinachten erscheinen sollen.
Es soll ja auch was gescheites von Enermax erscheinen.

Ein silent taugliches Netzteil in 1KW klasse ist heutzutage schwer zu finden.
Wie sind die Enermax Evo Netzteile im idle und mittlere last? hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit?
Mit Lautsterke wobei das ja subjektiv ist von Mensch zu Mensch.


----------



## poiu (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

warten wir mal auf das BQ! P10 und das Seaosnic SS-1000 Platin

aber na ja silent ist so ein PC der 1000W braucht sowieso net XD


----------



## Systemcrash (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

SEh ich auch so. Deshalb kann ich mit einem normalen aktiven NT leben, das ist immer noch leiser als meine Grafikkarte und Boxed CPU-Lüfter.


----------



## poiu (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

du hast nee GTX 260, silent ist die ja nicht wirklich  dat sind ja kleine Hitzköpfe, ich hatte mal Kurz die Gainward mit doppel lüfter unter last wurde die ganz schön warum und das trotz so eines Mega Kühlers


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Geht so, die GTX 260 mit Referenzkühler wird unter Last 75° warm


----------



## Systemcrash (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mein Boxed ist auch nicht leise  , zumindest nicht mit der Gigabyte-Lüftersteuerung 

Was hsltet ihr davon?

http://www.tomshardware.de/fotoreportage/119-Billignetzteil-Online-Shop-Ebay-China-Boller.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Rush Power geht jetzt aber, ist nur etwas schwach auf der 12er Leitung.


----------



## Systemcrash (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich finds insgesamt übertrieben, besonders was CWT angeht



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Rush Power geht jetzt aber, ist nur etwas schwach auf der 12er Leitung.


 
Hab ja ein nicht ganz Unähnliches Scythe 

Aber von der Eff finde ich es gut und als Chinaböller würde ich das nicht bezeichen

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...etzteildiskussionsthread-495.html#post3111588


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na ja, eine sind ja Crap, die da auftauche, aber es wird wie immer alles über einen Kamm geschoren, dabei ist gerade der Unterschied vom Rush zum Inter Tech schon gegeben.


----------



## Systemcrash (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eben, aber so kennen wir doch den Artikelschreiber 

PS, die CWT einiger Kollegen laufen immer noch, sind wohl die berühmten Ausnahmen die die Regel bestätigen


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kennst du den Schreiber denn?


----------



## Systemcrash (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hört sich zu 99,9% nach dem Typ an, der die meisten Kommentare dazu verfaßt hat und durch andere Foren tobt, in denen er besonders CWT schlecht macht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich finde die Typen bei Tom lustig, die AMD immer in den Dreck ziehen. 
Vergleichen die OC Eigenschaften von AMD und Intel und bauen beim Intel einen High End Kühler drauf und beim AMD lassen die den Boxed und meckern dann, dass der AMD schnell zu heiß wird. 
Sehr geil..


----------



## Systemcrash (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du vergisst die Artikel bzgl. Stromverbrauch.

Bei Intel ein extrem mager ausgestattetes Intel-Board, bei AMD ein Asus-Nobelboard mit allen möglichen Zusatzchips und einem stromfressenden SLI-Chipsatz von Nvidia

Aber Sponsoren muß man beglücken, sonst gibts keine Kohle mehr


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Beim OC Test haben sie den Stromverbrauch aber nicht gemessen. Lag vielleicht daran, dass sie ein 1366 System genommen hatten.


----------



## Frosdedje (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Was hsltet ihr davon?
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.de/fotorepor...na-Boller.html


Selbst ein Artikel aus der Bild-Zeitung oder aus der Boulevardpresse ist viel seriöser 
und sachlich besser recherchiert als das, was Tomshardware hier gemeißelt hatte.  
Auch ein weiter Grund, warum ich um tomshardware einen riesigen Bogen mache.


----------



## Systemcrash (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Beim OC Test haben sie den  Stromverbrauch aber nicht gemessen. Lag vielleicht daran, dass sie ein  1366 System genommen hatten.



THG will doch auch von was leben  (warum eigentlich?)





Frosdedje schrieb:


> Selbst ein Artikel aus der Bild-Zeitung oder aus der Boulevardpresse ist viel seriöser
> und sachlich besser recherchiert als das



Ja, der Autor führt einen Privatkrieg gegen CWT und Topower, ist aber ein bequiet-Fan. Wie soll das auch zusammenpassen.


----------



## Gast1111 (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> THG will doch auch von was leben  (warum eigentlich?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weil BQ auch nie Toppower genutzt hat xD Neeeeein *zwinker*


----------



## biohaufen (4. September 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> Weil BQ auch nie Toppower genutzt hat xD Neeeeein *zwinker*



xD , ja der ist gut xD


----------



## Bambusbar (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also ich muss ja mal sagen, das SeaSonic X-660 ist echt in geiles Teil.
Ich weiß schon, warum die extra ne Warnung mitbeigelegt haben, wo sie extra drauf hinweisen, dass der Lüfter nicht immer dreht 

Und die Effizenz im vergleich zu meinem alten Netzteil (PoV Black Diamond, noch ohne 80+ Zertifizierung) einfach nur göttlich. 90Watt weniger bei 3DMark11 ist schon .. hart 
Ich bin glücklich


----------



## Systemcrash (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn du 3DMark nicht benutzen würdest, könntest du noch mehr sparen 

Wie siehts aus mit den Seasonic G? Würde mich interessieren, wie es anschlußmäßig mit dem 350W aussieht


----------



## Frosdedje (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Neues aus dem Hause Corsair :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...ir-baut-netzteilserie-gs-aus.html#post3398985


----------



## Gast1111 (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da kommt bald mehr, darf aber wegen Presseverschwiegenheit und so nem Kram weder was sagen noch was schreiben ...

Edit: Wann kommen die G nochmal?


----------



## Systemcrash (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

When it´s done 

Ich denk Sept-Okt


Bei THG sind einige Battlethreads verschwunden  . 

Hab grad eine Zeitschrift in der Hand, in der die Antec HCG Plus beworben werden, aber in den Shops gibts die wohl noch nicht


----------



## poiu (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

sep/Okt kommen die Platinum ob da auch die G Serie kommt wurde nie von Seasonic gesagt



> Antec HCG Plus



so wie ich das gehört habe, wird es die auc nicht geben bzw nicht so schnell


----------



## Systemcrash (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mist...

Die Platinum beginnen doch erst in höheren Watt-Klassen?

Werbung für die Plus ist schon geschaltet


----------



## Hammer3er (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bin von Seasonic Platinum Netzteilen gespannt was die Dinger taugen.


----------



## Systemcrash (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich gehe davon aus das die was taugen.

Ich hoffe aber das der Preis was taugt


----------



## poiu (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

na ja verbesserte X serie schon die haben ja an platinum gekratzt, aber abwarten was sich an der Elektronik getan hat


----------



## Gast1111 (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich will Seasonic Titanium 
Aber im Ernst 80 Plus ist von Nintendo?


----------



## Systemcrash (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> aber abwarten was sich an der Elektronik getan hat



Viel wird sich da nicht tun, ich tippe auf kleinere Optimierungen und vielleicht Bauteile mit ein paar % weniger Toleranz


----------



## poiu (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

würde ich auch drauf tippen, wie gesagt schon die 850W der X Serie kratzen an platinum.

aber abwarten vielleicht überrascht uns seasonic mit einem ganz neuen Layout


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich warte auf "80+ Optimum" oder "80+ Perpetuum Mobile" .


----------



## soulpain (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Platinum-Netzteile von Seasonic unterscheiden sich, zumindest nachdem was ich auf der Computex gesehen habe, nicht großartig von den Gold.
Wie gesagt sind die Gold-Netzteile schon deutlich über dem, was für Gold notwendig ist.

Ein paar neue Transistoren, die beste SiC-Diode und ein paar kürzere Leiterbahnen. Das dürfte es schon gewesen sein.
Was ich persönlich jedenfalls nicht schlimm finde. Lieber das bewährte Design nehmen als ein neues, das dann vielleicht wieder Kinderkrankheiten hat.


----------



## poiu (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Frage ist ob das was die dort gezeigt haben auch dem entspricht was am ende Verkauft wird  

--------------------------------------


mal was anderes, hab ein Schnäppchen entdeckt, ein Cougar CMX 550W bei alternate für 69€

ZackZack! Zuschnappen und Sparen!

--------------------------------------

damit ihr auch was zum lachen habt ^^

Pearl hat auch einige NTs im Sortiment, keine Ahnung was das für zeug ist:

http://www.pearl.de/a-PX6938-1305.shtml

aber lustig ist das die gleich einen Test dazu gefunden haben, von irgendeiner experto seite = kennt kein Schwein

http://www.experto.de/b2b/computer/hardware/pc-netzteile-kosten-sparen-mit-combined-power.html

zu dem Test sage ich nicht viel 



			
				experto.de schrieb:
			
		

> dann kann die Nachrüstung beispielsweise einer Strom fressenden Grafikkarte zu Stabilitätsproblemen führen, da eine einzige leistungsfähige Grafikkarte auf der 3,3-Volt-Schiene durchaus alleine schon in der Größenordnung bis zu 100 Watt "verbrät".



*facepalm*


----------



## Systemcrash (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich warte auf "80+ Optimum" oder "80+ Perpetuum Mobile" .


 
Ich nur auf 80+ Titanium


----------



## Gast1111 (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hab bei Seasonic nachgefragt, die Platins und X kommen ende Oktober


----------



## Systemcrash (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@poiu

Du wirst doch nicht die Aussagen eines Experten für Netzteile und Modellbahnen in FRage stellen?

Ich glaub ich hatte auch mal Grafikkarten denen die 3,3V-Schiene nicht egal war


----------



## Frosdedje (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Ich glaub ich hatte auch mal Grafikkarten denen die 3,3V-Schiene nicht egal war


Mit AGP-Schnittstelle?
Die ersten Modelle waren meistens auf so eine Spannung angewiesen, aber spätere AGP-Karten waren mit Schnittstellen ausgestattet, die für +1,5V ausgelgt waren, wobei es noch Grafikkartem mit universalen gegen hatte.


----------



## Systemcrash (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Natürlich AGP  . 2x-AGP, um genau zu sein, Voodoo 3000 mit satten 16MB RAM


----------



## poiu (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

nur hat die niemals nie, 100W verbraten, vielleicht der Ganze PC


----------



## PowerWaffel (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hat schon jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dem Corsair AX850 gemacht?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Spezifikation AGP waren am Anfang 1A/3,3V, später 6A/3,3V (19,8W), AFAIR 1A auf der +12V, bei der +5V Leitung müssten es 2A sein, gesamt 42W.
Daneben gab es auch noch AGP PRO mit 50W und 110W...


----------



## Gast1111 (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



PowerWaffel schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dem Corsair AX850 gemacht?


Naja halt mit dem X760 von Seasonic, ist ja das gleiche 
Besser gehts nicht


----------



## Systemcrash (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> nur hat die niemals nie, 100W verbraten, vielleicht der Ganze PC


 
Hab ich nicht behauptet 

"Grafikkarten denen die 3,3V-Schiene nicht egal war"

Den heutigen GKs dürfte 3,3V ziemlich egal sein


----------



## poiu (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

da hast du mich aber missverstanden, hab auch nicht dich gemeint sondern denn Typen aus dem link, denn er fasselt da was von 100W @3,3V




> Den heutigen GKs dürfte 3,3V ziemlich egal sein



Dito





PowerWaffel schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dem Corsair AX850 gemacht?



ja, ist ein sehr gutes NT kannst bedenkenlos zugreifen, ist aber nicht mehr so silent @Vollast 
850W musst aber auch erstmal schaffen


----------



## Gast1111 (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

100W @ 3.3V das sind 33A ca. da wird das Kabel schön warm xD


----------



## PowerWaffel (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Naja halt mit dem X760 von Seasonic, ist ja das gleiche
> Besser gehts nicht


 
k danke!


----------



## Frosdedje (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jetzt hat Thermaltake wieder neue Netzteile für High-End Tripple und Quad SLI/Crossfire-
Besitzer auf dem Markt gebracht und das in 80 Plus Gold und Platin:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...r-xt-modelle-von-thermaltake-vorgestellt.html


----------



## Hammer3er (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kennt jemand schon die Preise dafür?


----------



## Frosdedje (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Darüber scheweigt sich Thermaltake völlig aus und da diese Dinger erst vorgestellt wurden, kann das auch keiner sagen.
Meine Schätzung liegt im Bereich von ca. 200-250€.


----------



## Gast1111 (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da würde ich doch eher auf 230-300 tippen, ich mein das sind schon ganz schöne Zahlen


----------



## Frosdedje (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Einige Bilder von der Elektronik der neuen Be quiet Pure Power-Modelle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(PP L7 630W)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(PP L8 CM 530W)


Riecht stark nach einer Eigenentwicklung, allerdings mehr nach FSP als nach CompuCase/
HEC, wenn ich die Anordnung der Kühlkörper, der Eingangsfilterung, etc. sehe. 		
Da warte ich erstmal auf gute Reviews.


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist schon bekannt, welche 80+ Zertifizierung die bekommen?


----------



## Frosdedje (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

80 Plus Bronze, was man auch bei Ecos Plug Load Solurions beim Unterpunkt Be quiet entnehmen kann.


----------



## Systemcrash (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mehr hätte ich auch nicht erwartet 

Ist nach wie vor Einsteiger-Segment

Und Stefan hat sich noch nicht dazu geäußert ob HEC oder FSP, aber er sagt wahrscheinlich: be quiet


----------



## Frosdedje (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Und Stefan hat sich noch nicht dazu geäußert ob HEC oder FSP, aber er sagt wahrscheinlich: be quiet


Na klar, was sonst soll man erwarten? 
Und nur wenige u.a ich wissen auch, welcher Hersteller auch bei den 
PP L8 CM drin stecken, aber ich werden jedenfalls garnichts sagen.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Und Stefan hat sich noch nicht dazu geäußert ob HEC oder FSP, aber er sagt wahrscheinlich: be quiet


 
Ich glaube bei den Fotos vom Innenleben ist es doch egal, von welchem der beiden diese Geräte gefertigt werden, oder? 
Denn bei den L8 (und den neuen L7) handelt es sich um ein Design, dass speziell für/von uns entwickelt wurde und das auch nur von uns verwendet wird.

Wie dem auch sei: wenn man das Gerät vor sich hat, ist der Hersteller relativ einfach zu identifizieren, aber nur wenn man auf Details achtet 
Auch in diesem Forum habe ich es schon einmal erwähnt, aber ich denke, dass es in diesem Falle keine rolle spielen dürfte, wer diese Geräte _fertigt_, oder?

Oh btw: ich werde ich die 6 neuen Produkte in Zukunft als L8 bezeichnen, wenn ihr nichts dagegen hättet.


----------



## poiu (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hmmm die Platinen Bilder sind nicht besonders gut, aber erinnert mich an ein abgespecktes S550

http://www.planet3dnow.de/photoplog/file.php?n=7195&w=o

Cougar S 550 Test - Effizientes 80Plus Silber Modular-Netzteil mit 550 Watt - Innenleben (4/6) - TweakPC

warten wir mal die draufsicht ab


----------



## Systemcrash (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei den Fotos vom Innenleben ist es doch egal, von welchem der beiden diese Geräte gefertigt werden, oder?
> 
> Oh btw: ich werde ich die 6 neuen Produkte in Zukunft als L8 bezeichnen, wenn ihr nichts dagegen hättet.


 
UNS ist nichts egal, wir sind schließlich keine Amateure 

Naja, das müssen wir noch beraten


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> UNS ist nichts egal, wir sind schließlich keine Amateure


Nunja, was würde es dir bringen?
Denn beim L8 handelt es sich ja um ein full custom Design, dass für uns entwickelt wurde, nach unseren Wünschen und Anforderungen. Spielt es da eine Rolle, ob die Platine von HEC, FSP, CWT, Seasonic oder sonst wem gefertigt wird? Denn was du eigentlich siehst, ist ein be quiet! Netzteil, dassvon einem der aufgelisteten gefertigt wird, aber nur für uns...


----------



## poiu (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Keine Ahnung warum ihr mit dem Infos nicht rausrücken wollt,  aber aller spätestens wenn einer von uns das teil aufschraubt ist das Geheimnis gelüftet, somit sinnlose mühe 

um auf die Frage zu antworten, relevant ist es nicht, aber wir wären nicht wir (bzw. nicht in diesem Thread)  wenn es uns nicht interessieren würde.


----------



## Systemcrash (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Als jemand der verschiedene Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Herstellern hat, bin ich nun mal so neugierig 

Sonst erfahre ich nie, wann ihr bei Seasonic bauen laßt, wieder ein Grund weniger für mich, auf bq zu achten. Cougar verbaue ich als Orginal, da meist billiger als wenn ihr was leicht modifiziertes mit ähnliche Technik bringt, FSP traue ich in der Haltbarkeit nicht so besonders.



poiu schrieb:


> um auf die Frage zu antworten, relevant ist es nicht, aber wir wären nicht wir (bzw. nicht in diesem Thread)  wenn es uns nicht interessieren würde.



Kann man so stehen lassen


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum ihr mit dem Infos nicht rausrücken wollt


Weil wir es schon getan haben 
Und diese Info nicht allzu breit treten möchten  

Du musst nur wissen, wo diese Info zu finden ist 


poiu schrieb:


> aber aller spätestens wenn einer von uns das teil aufschraubt ist das Geheimnis gelüftet, somit sinnlose mühe


Stimmt, weil ein kleiner Herstellerhinweis auf einer Platine steht 
Aber dort steht auch BQT-L8 und noch ein Hersteller Anhängsel.



poiu schrieb:


> um auf die Frage zu antworten, relevant ist es nicht, aber wir wären nicht wir (bzw. nicht in diesem Thread)  wenn es uns nicht interessieren würde.


Nun, würde es eine Rolle spielen, ob das gerät von HEC/Compucase gefertigt werden würde?
Würde es etwas ändern, wenn das Gerät von FSP kommen würde?


----------



## Systemcrash (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, das würde es


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Warum?


----------



## Frosdedje (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Immer nur FSP als Hersteller wird auf Dauer zu langweilig.


----------



## Systemcrash (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Erfahrungen mit beiden Herstellern, ganz einfach.

Und Frosdedje hat Recht, ich habe ständig Ps mit FSP in der Hand, freue mich jedesmal wenn ich mal einen PC ohne FSP in der Hand habe 

Bitte nicht mit der Leier kommen, das ein bq ein bq ist und kein HEC/FSP


----------



## poiu (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

für euch wäre es von Vorteil wen wieder jemand vom BQ Bug schwafelt, dann kann man sagen *ehm* sorry das NT ist von einem ganz anderen Hersteller  Seasonic, CWT, HEC und nicht mehr von FSP


----------



## Systemcrash (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Zu deutsch -> Er wars 

Das Leben des Brian - Die Steinigung - YouTube

oder sie


----------



## poiu (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

systemcrash  genial die Szene passt wie die Faust aufs Auge 

meine Lieblingsszene aus dem Film ist aber die : 

Das Leben des Brian - Lateinunterricht - YouTube

liegt wohl an meiner Orthografie


----------



## Philipus II (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@poiu
Bei den Kandidaten bringen Sachargumente meist eh nichts. Die googlen "be quiet Netzteil kaputt" und haben die Ursachenanalyse abgeschlossen. Da werden dann unterschiedlichste Fehlerbilder als die Larven eines mysteriösen sei leise Käfers gesehen...
Das Denken ist da schon abgeschlossen...

Sonst: Ich bin jetzt nicht der, der Hersteller wertet. Ob ein Netzteil von HEC, Seasonic, FSP, Delta, Enermax, Andyson, Sirfa, Huntkey oder einem anderen Hersteller gefertigt wird oder unter einer Brücke von 3 illegalen Immigranten zusammengebaut wird- mir egal.
Es gibt einfach desöfteren Netzteile, die nicht das sind, was man üblicherweise von einem Hersteller im Handel sieht.
Ich versuche daher immer nur das konkrete Produkt zu bewerten und keine Kafeesatzlesereien aus der Information über den Fertiger zu beginnen. Natürlich hat man eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung, wenn man einen Namen hört.
Ich persönlich würde bei den neuen L Modellen auf HEC tippen. Ich erkenne das Design aber auch nicht wieder. Ich stütze mich da mehr auf die Andeutungen und die Gerüchteküche.


----------



## poiu (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das stimme ich dir definitiv zu, hab oft genug versucht in solchen fällen zu intervenieren, aber keine Chance " verfahrene Meinungen" 

Ich persöhnlich finde es interessant zu wissen wer was baut und was der entsprechende Brand ggf. modifizieren lies, sonst gebe ich dir wieder recht, man darf nicht vom Hersteller auf die Qualität schließen jedenfalls stimmt das in 99% der fälle


----------



## Schnitzel (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Tagchen,
habt ihr was läuten hören das das Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520 und das 620W Pendant unter Spulenfiepen leiden soll?


----------



## Kaktus (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> für euch wäre es von Vorteil wen wieder jemand vom BQ Bug schwafelt, dann kann man sagen *ehm* sorry das NT ist von einem ganz anderen Hersteller  Seasonic, CWT, HEC und nicht mehr von FSP


 
Aber ich dachte BQ fertigt nur eigene Designs, wodurch die hohen Ausfälle der E5 Reihe  ja nicht auf die Kappe des Fertigers gehen können.... oder macht BQ das Design doch nicht selbst? Wie den nun.... wer hatte denn dann schuld 

@Philippus II
Da hast du recht, keine Frage. Allerdings waren die Ausfälle der E5 Reihe damals doch recht häufig. Ich selbst war zwei mal betroffen. Zwar ging beim ersten mal der Austausch super von statten (Vorort Austausch in 48 Stunden), aber das Ersatzgerät der selben Reihe machte nach 1 Jahr wieder die Grätsche. Da hatte ich dann auch keine Lust mehr auf das NT. Das Erste hat sich mit einem lauten Knall und einem Rauchwölkchen verabschiedet, das zweite sprang irgendwann gar nicht mehr an. Und die L7 Reihe fand ich auch alles andere als berauschend. PCGH testet die Dinger und bescheinigt ihnen eine extrem geringe Lautstärke.... das Modell welches ich hier habe ist das lauteste Netzteil das ich hier liegen habe und ich habe 5 NTs hier herum fliegen. Da kam mir der starke Verdacht -> Golden Sample. Da mir bisher kein wirklich leises L7 unter gekommen ist. Obwohl so ziemlich alle Tests sagen das es extrem leise sein soll 
Zugegeben, das E6 meiner Freundin läft und läuft und ich bin völlig zufrieden und das E7 CM ist ebenfalls super leise und verrichtet Anstandslos seinen Dienst. Trotzdem, BQ würde ich blind nicht kaufen, was allerdings auf alle Hersteller zutrifft.


----------



## poiu (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

eigentlich war das von mir nicht ernst gemeint Kaktus  

der als BQ Bug bekannte Fehler ist in einigen Fällen gar nicht diesem zu zu schreiben, einige haben da sogar intels Boot Bug (feature) fehl interpretiert. Ich hatte den BQ Bug auch mal aber ohne BQ Netzteil  usw.


----------



## Kaktus (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja... man kann ja hier nur noch wenig ernst nehmen.


----------



## Nummer 5 Lebt (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

He leute.Helft mir mal bitte.Wieviel Watt Muss dit Netzteil für SLI mit 2gtx 560ti haben?


----------



## Nummer 5 Lebt (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hmm merk schon ihr habt keene lust zu antworten.Muss ich wohl woanders probieren.


----------



## Kaktus (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na jetzt erst recht nicht. Die Leute hier müssen auch arbeiten, die sitzen nicht nur in diesem Threat um dir innerhalb vn wenigen Minuten eine Antwort zu geben


----------



## Nummer 5 Lebt (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bist ja janz schön Zickich meen Lieber,aber ne brauchbare antwort wäre ja schon schön.Ich machs mal einfacher,reichen 700 watt aus?Und arbeiten muss ich auch.Aber ich mach das hier nebenbei vom handy!Wie praktisch doch unsere technik jeutztage ist.


----------



## thom_cat (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wow, nach 15 minuten keine antwort und schon beleidigt?

mit 600 watt kommst du hin... falls es dich noch interessiert


----------



## b0s (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

innerhalb von 16 Minuten eine Antwort erwarten 

ne GTX 560 verbraucht ca. an die 200 W unter Last, Furmark ~240W, mal 2 -> 500 W, dazu CPU vermutlich OCed und restliche Bestandteile nochmal 200 W drauf.

Mit 700 W sollteste gut hinkommen.


----------



## Nummer 5 Lebt (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na dann sag ich doch mal vielen dank für eure so zackige antwort. O.k. ich werd dann nen 700er nehmen.Wär nen Cougar okay?Kost nen hunni.


----------



## Schnitzel (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



b0s schrieb:


> :
> 
> ne GTX 560 verbraucht ca. an die 200 W unter Last, Furmark ~240W, mal 2 -> 500 W, dazu CPU vermutlich OCed und restliche Bestandteile nochmal 200 W drauf.
> 
> Mit 700 W sollteste gut hinkommen.


PCGHX spricht von 150W unter Last. Wären also 300W +CPU.

Jemand irgendwelche Infos?


> Tagchen,
> habt ihr was läuten hören das das Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520 und das 620W Pendant unter Spulenfiepen leiden soll?


----------



## Bruce112 (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

gibt es ne test dazu 

be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 530W Pure Power CM L8 530W

bequiet hatt den gegen Antec High Current Gamer  platziert von techischen daten her sind die gleich so wie das sehe


----------



## hirschi-94 (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Tagchen,
> habt ihr was läuten hören das das Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520 und das 620W Pendant unter Spulenfiepen leiden soll?



Hi,

habe hier zwei HCG 620er . die fiepen sehr minimal, wie jedes andere Netzteil eben auch. Also im eingebauten Zustand merkt man es nicht. 

Wieso möchtest du das wissen?


----------



## Schnitzel (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab das 520er ja in meinen Zusammenstellungen drin.
Auf CB in Campinos Zusammenstellungsthread hat der user Gusty behauptet vier von sieben verbauten HCG520 hätten massives Spulenfiepen aufgewiesen.
ComputerBase Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Diskussion] Der ideale Gaming-PC (1. Beitrag beachten!)

Wenn das von einer zweiten Seite bestätigt wird würde ich eine Alternative suchen.


----------



## Frosdedje (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Auf CB in Campinos Zusammenstellungsthread hat der user Gusty behauptet  vier von sieben verbauten HCG520 hätten massives Spulenfiepen  aufgewiesen.


Ich habe ihm eine frage gestellt, an welcher Hardware die HCG-520W 
Netzteile hingen, aber bis heute habe ich keine Antwort bekommen.
Auch di angeschlossene Hardware kann an solchen Nebengeräusche beiteiligt sein.


----------



## b0s (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> PCGHX spricht von 150W unter Last. Wären also 300W +CPU.


Ich glaube ich hab mich unpräzise ausgedrückt: Ich meinte natürlich die vorher angsprochene GTX 560 TI.
Laut PCGH aktueller Ausgabe liegen die verschiedenen Herstellerkarten unter 3D Last zwischen 170 und 200 Watt und im Furmark 220 bis 260 W.
Ein gutes 600 W NT würde sicherlich bereits für mildes OC und zocken ausreichen, aber ein bisschen Reserve tut der Langlebigkeit gut und wenn die CPU dann doch mal alleine an die 200 W frisst und er grad nen Furmark Hitzetest macht, würden die 600 W schon gesprengt.


----------



## Schnitzel (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hatte im Test vom Referenzmodell nachgeschaut, da steht was von 150W Spielelast.
Ist ja schon gravierend was die Herstellerkarten mehr verbrauchen.



> Ich habe ihm eine frage gestellt, an welcher Hardware die HCG-520W
> Netzteile hingen, aber bis heute habe ich keine Antwort bekommen.
> Auch die angeschlossene Hardware kann an solchen Nebengeräusche beiteiligt sein.


Deswegen hier an vertrauter Stelle nochmal die Nachfrage.
Auch Geizhals bzw die Shops die ein Bewertungssystem haben vermelden eigentlich nichts auffälliges.


----------



## Systemcrash (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mich würde auch interessieren, welche Last den fiependen NTs abgenommen wurde.

Im Laufe der Woche bekomme ich wieder eins, aber auslasten kann ich das mit diesem System bestimmt nicht. Zudem müßte ich dann den CPU-Lüfter außer Gefecht setzen, denn der is wahrscheinlich lauter.

Und dann kann ich immer noch nicht ausschließen, das die Grafikkarte oder das Mainboard fiepen


----------



## b0s (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich hatte im Test vom Referenzmodell nachgeschaut, da steht was von 150W Spielelast.
> Ist ja schon gravierend was die Herstellerkarten mehr verbrauchen.


Liegt ermutlich daran, dass die Hersteller durch die Bank übertaktete Modelle ausliefern. Und die wenigsten selektieren, sondern geben einfach ordentlich Spannung drauf.
Die EVGA Superclocked Schneidet bei PCGH am besten ab und hat auch mit die niedrigsten Verbrauchswerte.


----------



## Systemcrash (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Echt? Ich bin der Meinung das es mehr Standard-Design-Karten gibt als Übertaktete.


----------



## poiu (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

bei CB gibt es zwar einen gewöhnungsbedürftigen, aber interessanten Test eines Huntkey R300G

Erfahrungsbericht Techn. Vergleichstest kleiner Netzteile mit dem HuntKey Jumper 300G P3D-Edition - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## b0s (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Standard-Design-Karten können ja genau so gut Übertaktet sein.
Zwar wird im Gesamtabsatz das Standardlayout den Großteil ausmachen, aber ich denke grad unter PCGH Lesern könnte der Herstellerkartenanteil dominieren.


----------



## Philipus II (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bezüglich des huntkey Jumper:
Wäre der Lüfter leiser, wäre es meine Premiumempfehlung. Bei einem 60-70€ Netzteil der 300W Klasse verzeihe ich aber keine Fehler...


----------



## Systemcrash (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@poiu

Den Test gibts auch bei planet3dnow

Geht mir ein bißchen zu sehr in die elektronische Tiefe, aber Hut ab für die Arbeit die sich Reina damit gemacht hat.


@b0s

Hab mal nachgeschaut, bei dem derzeitigen Angebot der 560 Ti gibts 21 normale und 26 übertaktete, hatte ich nicht erwartet


@Philipus II

Die Technik mag spitze sein, mit der Lautstärke könnte ich auch leben. Aber die Steckeraussattung finde ich zu mager. Mal sehen was das Seasonic G 350W bringt.


----------



## Shi (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie sind eigentlich die Corsair GS?


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Wie sind eigentlich die Corsair GS?


 
Die sind für den Preis eigentlich in Ordnung. Basiert auf einer soliden Technik von CWT, ist aber nicht silent tauglich.


----------



## Shi (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Welche Netzteile verwenden denn das Design noch?


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hätte zwar Vermutungen, möchte aber nichts falsches sagen. 

Wieso möchtest du das eigentlich wissen?


----------



## Shi (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Einfach so  Warum auch nicht? Hab öfters mal welche auf der Arbeit verbaut...


----------



## Systemcrash (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Auch di angeschlossene Hardware kann an solchen Nebengeräusche beiteiligt sein.



Also, mein heute angekommenes HCG 520W piept weder im Idle noch bei mit diesem System möglichen Vollast von knapp 315W(P95 + Furmark). Allerdings wird da der Intel Boxed etwas laut, die GTX 560 auch.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Super Flower SF-400P14XE: 400-Watt



> • Anschlüsse
> - S-ATA X 5
> - 5,25" X 4
> - 3,5" X 1
> ...


aktuell gibt es drei (alte) Testberichte 




edit: 

Super Flower Golden Green 450W Review (jonnyguru.com)


----------



## Frosdedje (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Endlich gibt es den ersten Netzteilreview vom be quiet Pure Power L8 CM 
bei TechPowerUp, diesmla als stärkste Variante mit 730W :
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/b...Power_L8_730W/

Das Innere fiel vorallem durch seine Verlötung der Platine positiv auf und 
effizienztechnisch sind sogar bis zu 88% erreicht worden. 
Aber ein Problem war die magere Spannungsregelung der +3,3V, die noch innerhalb der 
Specs waren (Gruppenreguliertes Design war schuld ) und die Kabel könnten etwas länger sein.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Für ein Pure Power kein schlechtes Ergebnis, oder?


----------



## Kaktus (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nur das ich nicht verstehe warum man sich ein Pure Power mit 730W kaufen soll? In dieser Wattklasse würde ich kein Einteiger NT mehr kaufen sondern zu höherwertigen Modellen greifen. Mich hätte mehr ein Test eines kleineren Modelles interessiert.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, es gibt Leute, die auf viele Reserven stehen!
Und wenn man doch was in der Gewichtsklasse braucht-Warum nicht den Geldbeutel schonen?


----------



## Kaktus (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Viel Watt, höhere Wärmeabgabe, da setzte ich eher auf höherwertiges.

Bei 85% Effizienz und 600W Belastung, hast du ca. 90W Wärme die du bei einem Bronze NT abführen musst. Bei einem Gold NT mit 92% Effizienz, sind es nur noch ca. 48W. Und du weißt wie groß ein CPU-Kühler sein muss um 90W abführen zu können ohne das es laut wird? ICh weiß, der Vergleich hinkt, aber ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Qualitätsansprüche von jedem sind unterschiedlich!
Deswegen werden ja auch noch LC-Power verkauft!
Das soll jatzt aber keinesfalls heißen, dass ich Be Quiet mit LC-Power gleichsetze!
Die Pure Power liefern eine solide Leistung, von der ich jetzt nicht abraten würde und für Liebhaber maximaler Qualität gibt es ja auch noch andere Serien!


----------



## Kaktus (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab oben nochmal Editiert was ich meine. 

Und wer Hardware kaufen kann die so viel Leistung erfordert, hat auch die paar Euro mehr für was Besseres. Zumal du hier schon ein gutes SLI oder CF System benötigst um auf die Leistung angewiesen zu sein. Selbst mit einer GTX 480 und OC CPU (egal welche) brauchst du nicht so viel. Und selbst da würde man kaum ein Einteigermodell nehmen. Ich bin ja auch nicht so der Pingelige bei NTs, aber hier würde ich klar zur E Reihe Greifen sofern es be quiet sein soll.


----------



## Frosdedje (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Warum nicht den Geldbeutel schonen?


Hier spare ich sogar noch mehr  :
ADATA HM-750 750W ATX 2.3 (AHM750-BZ-CEU) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Thermaltake ToughPower XT 775W ATX 2.3 (TPX-775M) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 700W ATX 2.3 (AU-700) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
XFX Core Edition PRO 750W ATX 2.3 (P1-750S-NLB9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Corsair Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-750TXV2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Dagegen wirkt das be quiet Pure Power L8 CM 730W wie von einem Walze überfahren. 
*duck & cover*


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Dagegen wirkt das be quiet Pure Power L8 CM 730W *noch* wie von einem Walze überfahren.


 
So ists richtig!
Aber ich muss euch beiden zustimmen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Für ein Pure Power kein schlechtes Ergebnis, oder?


 
Aber ein sinnloses Netzteil, denn bei der Leistung kaufe ich kein Pure Power mehr.
Hier wäre es logisch gewesen, die Grenze bei 500 Watt zu ziehen, sonst verkauft ihr keine Straight mehr.


----------



## Kaktus (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

 ich hab gar nicht geschaut was das L8 kosten soll. Dazu sag ich jetzt mal nix und las den Beitrag mit den anderen NTs wirken


----------



## Philipus II (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber ein sinnloses Netzteil, denn bei der Leistung kaufe ich kein Pure Power mehr.


Ich denke mal, die Leute bei Listan wissen schon, welche Wattklassen sich gut verkaufen. Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass da ein Markt ist. Auch wenn ich persönlich im 750W Bereich ein Premiumprodukt kaufen würde.

Zum Netzteil:
Das L8 730 entspricht für mich in etwa dem erwarteten. Die etwas suboptimalen Spannungen sind natürlich schade, aber für mich persönlich beim größten Modell der Pure Power Serie nicht überraschend. Das war ja mit dem L7 530 ähnlich.
Die Restwelligkeit ist problemlos- vorbildlich. Gerade billige HEC made Netzteile sind da oft negativ aufgefallen.

Spannender sind eigentlich die kleineren beiden Modelle.


----------



## Kaktus (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Phillipus
HAst du dir mal die Preise für das L8 angesehen? Da sind die besseren NTs anderer Hersteller sogar teilweise günstiger. Wenn das L8 wenigstens Preisseitig was her machen würde, tut es aber nicht. DA bekommt man ja das FSP Aurum 80+ Gold NT zum selben Preis  Da muss man schon ziemlich blinder be quiet Fanboy sein, um da zuzuschlagen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Aurum ist aber auch deutlich lauter als das BeQuiet.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und hat kein Kabelmanagement.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @Phillipus
> HAst du dir mal die Preise für das L8 angesehen? Da sind die besseren NTs anderer Hersteller sogar teilweise günstiger. Wenn das L8 wenigstens Preisseitig was her machen würde, tut es aber nicht. DA bekommt man ja das FSP Aurum 80+ Gold NT zum selben Preis  Da muss man schon ziemlich blinder be quiet Fanboy sein, um da zuzuschlagen.


Und wieviele davon bieten auch den Umfang an Schutzmaßnahmen, den wir bieten?
Und auch die gleichen Ausstattungsmerkmale? (auf gut Deutsch: Kabelmanagment)
Denn es ist sinnlos, ein Gerät mit Kabelmanagment einem ohne gegenüber zu stellen, da die abnehmbaren Kabel das Gerät nicht unerheblich verteuern.

Natürlich könnten wir das Pure Power L8 auch einige Euronen günstiger anbieten, wenn wir auf OCP und OTP verzichtet hätten - haben wir aber nicht.

Daher bitte immer das gesamte Paket des Gerätes sehen und auch solche Details wie OCP und OTP berücksichtigen und nicht nur den Preis.


----------



## poiu (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

öhm.... wir wollen da wohl nicht über denn preis gehen?

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/674424
auch s ein HEC zeug
AeroCool E85M 700W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
AeroCool V12XT 700W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cougar CMX 700W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

LEPA B 750W ATX 2.3 (B750-MA) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Chieftec Nitro BPS-750C 750W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
XFX Black Edition 750W ATX 2.3 (P1-750B-NLG9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/342996


...

haut mich nicht vom Hocker


----------



## Systemcrash (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So eine Variante um 400W hätte mich auch eher interessiert. Wie einige Vorredner schon bemerkten, in der Leistungsklasse würde ich auch nicht zu einer Einsteigerserie tendieren. Leute, die etwas mit der Leistung brauchen haben i.d.R. eine Menge Geld in den PC investiert. Die kaufen dann was Goldiges oder einen Chinaböller 

Und der Preis ist nicht wirklich gut


----------



## poiu (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

oh es wird seine Käufer finden, siehe Combat Power, somit ist das aus Marketing & Verkaufs strategischer Sicht schon sehr nachvollziehbar..


----------



## Philipus II (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich persönlich finde das 430W Modell ziemlich attraktiv. Im Endeffekt gibt es da einfach wenig Alternativen. Das Sharkoon Rush ist ja doch ziemlich angegraut, da macht das L8 den besseren Eindruck. Von daher: Das l( 430 könnte eine Kaufempfehlung bekommen.

Die größeren Modelle sind wohl absolut ordentliche Netzteile, aber jetzt nichts, was Begeisterung und Jubel auslöst. Der Preis und die "nur 2 Jahre Garantie" sorgen dafür, dass ich die stärkeren L8 nicht für attraktiv halte.Listan hat mit den L8 jetzt nicht unbedingt das geschaffen, was wir hier uns erhofft haben/erhoffen. Auch die grossen L8 erfüllen aber die Specs, sind stabil, ordentlich verarbeitet und sauber abgesichert. Von daher: Nichts, was man verstecken muss, aber auch nichts, wofürs frenetischen Beifall gibt...
Ich persönlich würde, wenn es ein 730+W Netzteil unter 100€ sein soll, eher das XFX Black oder das Cougar CMX wählen. Wobei letzteres auch keine besseren Messwerte als das BQ hat...
Das gute alte Silent Pro ist ebenfalls eine solide Wahl, hat aber "nur" 600W auf 12V.


----------



## Systemcrash (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Combat-Power lockt über den Preis, das L8 nicht


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (17. September 2011)

Was ist eigentlich grad das günstigste voll modulare Netzteil, es sollte auch relativ Silent sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> oh es wird seine Käufer finden, siehe Combat Power, somit ist das aus Marketing & Verkaufs strategischer Sicht schon sehr nachvollziehbar..


 
Das Combat wurde deswegen gekauft, weil 750 Watt nur 30€ gekostet hat, von dem Preis ist das Pure Power L8 aber weit entfernt.


----------



## tobibo (17. September 2011)

Sandy Bridge Sparer schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eigentlich grad das günstigste voll modulare Netzteil, es sollte auch relativ Silent sein



Das Silverstone Strider Plus 500 ist vollmodular und ganz in Ordnung.
Etwas temperaturempfindlich und daher unter Vollast recht laut, aber dafür recht hübsch und günstig.


----------



## Systemcrash (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wofür braucht man ein vollmodulares NT? Betreibt man jetzt Boards ohne ATX-Stecker?


----------



## tobibo (17. September 2011)

Systemcrash schrieb:
			
		

> Wofür braucht man ein vollmodulares NT? Betreibt man jetzt Boards ohne ATX-Stecker?



Zum Sleeven


----------



## poiu (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Quanti & Systemcrash 

ja klar ist zu teuer, aber der Name BQ +730W wird einige anlocken, ob genug kunden wird sich zeigen. 

@Systemcrash
 Betreff Vollmodular

 ich muss aber sagen das das verlegen der kabel im Case und dann erst das anschließen an das NT sehr nützlich war, aber sonst sehe ich auch kein Nutzen


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Wofür braucht man ein vollmodulares NT? Betreibt man jetzt Boards ohne ATX-Stecker?



Strom per Funkübertragung. 



poiu schrieb:


> ja klar ist zu teuer, aber der Name BQ +730W wird einige anlocken, ob genug kunden wird sich zeigen.



Ich hab da das dumpfe Gefühl, dass das E9 und das P10 ebenfalls teurer werden und dann stimmt der Abstand zum L8 wieder, also rein preislich.
Und dann greifen auch einige zum L8 mit 700 Watt, weil das Straight noch mal 25€ mehr kostet.



poiu schrieb:


> ich muss aber sagen das das verlegen der kabel im Case und dann erst das anschließen an das NT sehr nützlich war, aber sonst sehe ich auch kein Nutzen


 
Sofern das Kabel lang genug und nicht so schwer zu biegen ist, geht das auch so, hatte jedenfalls noch nie Probleme gehabt. Aber eine Verlängerung fürs 8 Pin brauche ich immer, da kann ich machen, was ich will.

Was bei Voll Modular cool wäre ist, wenn man sich die dazu passenden Kabel selbst aussuchen kann, je nach Länge sind die dann halt etwas teurer als die anderen, aber dann sind sie schon perfekt und dann gibts auch schon fertig gesleevte Kabel.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab da das dumpfe Gefühl, dass das E9 und das P10 ebenfalls teurer werden und dann stimmt der Abstand zum L8 wieder, also rein preislich.
> Und dann greifen auch einige zum L8 mit 700 Watt, weil das Straight noch mal 25€ mehr kostet.


Dafür werden die fünf E8 aber auch preiswerter 

Über das P10 kann ich nichts sagen...


----------



## poiu (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

für BQ Fanboys ( das meine ich nicht negativ) ist das l8 schon was, vorallem dürfte der Preis noch fallen

P10 dürfte mindestes wohl genauso teuer werden wie das P9 wenn nicht teuerer !


----------



## Philipus II (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Dafür werden die fünf E8 aber auch preiswerter


Und sind dann wohl bei den kleinen Modellen (400W, 450W, 480W CM) weiterhin sehr attraktiv.
Von den neuen Verbesserungen werden nämlich eh primär die leistungsstärkeren Modelle profitieren.


----------



## Kaktus (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Steffan
Ehrlich gesagt, verstehe ich eigentlich zwei Dinge nicht. Einmal was du als Supporter hier im Thread zu suchen hast, denn du machst hier mehr oder weniger Werbung und zum Zweiten, dass hier kein Mod das unterbindet. Denn du beeinflusst mehr oder weniger die Leser, stellst deine Produkte über die anderer und ich dachte das wäre hier ein freier Diskussionsraum.  Es ist was anderes wenn du Aussagen richtig stellst, sprich, wenn jemand etwas über dein Produkt sagt, das definitiv nicht zutrifft, aber den Rest, solltest du dir sparen.


----------



## Systemcrash (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So anfällig für Werbung sind wir hier nicht 

Ich bin seit 7 Monaten hier aktiv und habe in dieser Zeit noch kein bq gekauft


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Und sind dann wohl bei den kleinen Modellen (400W, 450W, 480W CM) weiterhin sehr attraktiv.
> Von den neuen Verbesserungen werden nämlich eh primär die leistungsstärkeren Modelle profitieren.


 
Nunja, von den drei Geräten, die du hier aufgezählt hast, werden zwei EOL gehen 

@Kaktus
Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass diejenen, die diesen Thread verfolgen relativ imun gegenüber Reklame jeglicher Art sind und sich ihre eigene Meinung bilden, nicht aufgrund von Aussagen, die ich hier treffe sondern z.B. Reviews wie dem von Techpowerup.


----------



## Kaktus (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es gibt auch Leute die hier nur rein schauen und nicht mitschreiben. Ich finde es falsch. Du bist hier zum Supporten und Aufklären. Und nichts mehr.


----------



## Philipus II (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hm, ich persönlich schätze Stefans Engagement hier. Ich freue mich immer über Informationen aus erster Hand. Zudem gehört Stefan unabhängig von seiner beruflichen Tätigkeit auch ein bisl zum Netzteilstammtisch dazu
Sein Benutzername, Titel und Benutzerbild kennzeichnen ihn zudem absolut eindeutig als Forenvertreter seines Arbeitgebers. Ich erwarte von allen Lesern, das selbstständig entsprechend zu werten.

Sonst: Ich hoff mal, das E8 400W bleibt erhalten.


----------



## Systemcrash (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Review des Antec VP550P 550w

Antec VP550P 550w PSU - Review - Power supply units | XSReviews

Hört sich nicht so berauschend an, selbst wenn man den Test nicht als monstermäßig beschreiben kann


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Sonst: Ich hoff mal, das E8 400W bleibt erhalten.


Ja, das bleibt erhalten.
Danach folgen noch 2 weitere Geräte in 150W Abständen sowie 2 Geräte der CM Serie werden im Programm verbleiben.


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Review des Antec VP550P 550w
> 
> Antec VP550P 550w PSU - Review - Power supply units | XSReviews
> 
> Hört sich nicht so berauschend an, selbst wenn man den Test nicht als monstermäßig beschreiben kann


 
Was heißt nicht so berauschend? Die Ripple Werte sind in Ordnung, im IDLE ist es sehr leise. Gut unter Last wird es relativ laut und die Kabel sind nicht gesleeved(verstehe eh nicht warum so viele auf gesleevte Kabel abfahren).
Gut der Preis ist hart an der Grenze aber sonst passt doch alles?!


----------



## Frosdedje (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Hört sich nicht so berauschend an


Inwiefern?
Die Welligkeitswerte sind in Ordnung, auch wenn es besseren Reviews z.B bei itocp.com gibt, aber der ist auf chinesisch.
Da wurden änliche Werte bei Vollast gemessen, wobei auf der +12V ca. 10mV weniger Welligkeit gemessen wurden.
Und außerdem ist das VP550P um einiges besser als das gleich teure be quiet Pure Power L7 530W.

Und apropos VP-Reihe von Antec:
RealHardTechX hat vor kurzem eine 650W-Version der VP-Reihe eingetragen; genauere Name "VP650PM".
Es kommt von Delta Elektronics, hat zwei +12V-Leitungen mit je 35A (insgesamt 600W) und hat zwei 
PCIe-Stecker und KM, aber mehr konnte ich nicht rausfinden.


----------



## Medikit (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Einmal was du als Supporter hier im Thread zu suchen hast, denn du machst hier mehr oder weniger Werbung und zum Zweiten, dass hier kein Mod das unterbindet


 
das verstehe ich auch nicht

im Forum von Computerbase ist sowas untersagt (da ist er ja auch unterwegs), in anderen Foren geht sowas auch nicht durch

eigenartiges Geschäftsgebaren und PCGH guckt zu, laufen da Absprachen die keiner kennt?


----------



## Olstyle (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Stefan ist eindeutig als "be quiet!" Mitarbeiter gekennzeichnet. 
Deshalb kann man von einem mündigen User durchaus erwarten die Aussagen entsprechend zu bewerten.

Anders würde es natürlich aussehen wenn er jetzt anfängt bei "NT gesucht" Threads überall seine entsprechenden "be quiet!" Modelle zu platzieren. Grenzen gibt es auch für gekennzeichnete Mitarbeiter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Dafür werden die fünf E8 aber auch preiswerter


 
Öhm, wollt ihr die E8 Modelle weiter bauen, parallel zu den E9 Modellen (die dann eben teurer sind, denn zwischen den Zeilen kann ich lesen. )?
Klingt als wenn ihr unter die Autohersteller geht, die auch immer noch das alte Modell parallel zum neuen weiter bauen, weil das neue deutlich teurer geworden ist.


----------



## Medikit (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Anders würde es natürlich aussehen wenn er jetzt anfängt bei "NT gesucht" Threads überall seine entsprechenden "be quiet!" Modelle zu platzieren.


 
verstehe
du meinst also Threads wie diese:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...eil-kaufen-bitte-um-beratung.html#post3382245

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...uerde-das-netzteil-reichen-2.html#post3374000

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...8696-netzteil-fuer-gtx-570-a.html#post3300637

um nur ein paar zu nennen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ Medikit: Davon war einer im Be Quiet Support-Forum und einer bezog sich auf ein Netzteil der besagten Marke!


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Stefan hat die Leistungsklassen anhand der P9 Modelle genannt, welche benötigt werden, sehe ich jetzt nicht als Werbung und bei den beiden anderen ging es ja um BeQuiet NTs.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, wollt ihr die E8 Modelle weiter bauen, parallel zu den E9 Modellen (die dann eben teurer sind, denn zwischen den Zeilen kann ich lesen. )?


Jep, so ist es geplant


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Jep, so ist es geplant


 
Darfst du sagen, wieso?
Geht es in der Tat um den Preis und das E9 wird eben deutlich teurer als das E8 und welche E8 werden weiter gebaut? Alle oder nur die kleineren Modelle?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Darfst du sagen, wieso?
> Geht es in der Tat um den Preis und das E9 wird eben deutlich teurer als das E8 und welche E8 werden weiter gebaut? Alle oder nur die kleineren Modelle?


Außer dem Preis gibt es keinen weiteren Grund, E8 und E9 weiter zu führen 

Welche 5 Modelle es sein werden, habe ich in diesem Thread geschrieben


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Muss ich übersehen haben.


----------



## Systemcrash (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Was heißt nicht so berauschend? Die Ripple Werte sind in Ordnung, im IDLE ist es sehr leise. Gut unter Last wird es relativ laut und die Kabel sind nicht gesleeved(verstehe eh nicht warum so viele auf gesleevte Kabel abfahren).


 
"Noise/Ripple fluctuations are acceptable" -> hört sich nicht übermäßig an

Gesleevte Kabel empfinde ich als Standard

Hab aber gesehen das es auf knapp über 50€ gefallen ist, dann isses doch etwas interessant


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Gesleevte Kabel empfinde ich als Standard


 
Bei den höherwertigen NTs ist das ja auch Standard, ich kaufe jedenfalls keine anderen NTs mehr.


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> "Noise/Ripple fluctuations are acceptable" -> hört sich nicht übermäßig an



Naja was heißt - "hört sich nicht übermäßig an"

Im Test sieht man, dass bei der zweiten 12V Schiene die Ripple Werte nicht die 60mV überschreiten. Sicher gibt es NTs die besser abschneiden, ist doch alles im Rahmen!?



> Gesleevte Kabel empfinde ich als Standard



Naja Standard vielleicht nicht unbedingt im Budget Bereich, in dem sich das VP550P bewegt. Übrigens der 24Pin Stecker und der CPU Strom Stecker ist gesleeved. Wobei ich mir da auch denke entweder ganz oder gar nicht. 



> Hab aber gesehen das es auf knapp über 50€ gefallen ist, dann isses doch etwas interessant



Preislich wäre das NT interessanter, wenn sich der Preis unter der 50€ Marke bewegen würde.


----------



## Systemcrash (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Als ich das letzte Mal nachsah, kostete es noch 69€

Derzeit würde ich ein paar Euro mehr hinlegen und das bewährte HCG 520 kaufen.

Ich kaufe selten die Spitzenklasse und hatte seit Jahren kein NT mehr in der Hand, das nicht gesleevt war


----------



## 2fast4uall (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mal ne Frage...

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Super Flower? Klingt für mich irgendwie nach einer Marke, die nur bunte Lüfter herstellt, sich aber nicht wirklich um Effizienz kümmert.

Mir ist da dieses NT ins Auge gefallen. 80 Plus Gold und 650 Watt für den Preis...Super Flower Golden Green Pro 650W ATX 2.3 (SF-650P14XE) | Geizhals.at Österreich

Bei Mindfactory sogar nur für 85 €. Kann man da bedenkenlos zugreifen?


----------



## Kaktus (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da fehlt OCP. Man kauft ja auch kein Auto ohne Airbag.


----------



## thom_cat (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

sind eigentlich ok die netzteile, aber das fehlen von schutzschaltungen ist natürlich immer so eine sache 
die kurze garantie tut ihr übriges...


----------



## Philipus II (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...tionen-zur-pure-power-l7-und-l8-cm-serie.html
Stefan war fleissig und hat die Vortsellung der neuen pure power eingestellt.


----------



## Frosdedje (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Neuer Netzteilreview:
- Silverstone NightJar 500W bei JonnyGURU:
Silverstone ST50NF Fanless 500W Review
Das 500W ist zwar gut verarbeitet und die Spannungsregelung ist auch gut, aber was
nervig ist, ist die hohe Restwelligkeit der +12V-Leitung, denn es wurden als Maximalwert 110mV
(erlaubte Grenze lieft bei 120mV) gemessen, was zwar noch in den ATX-Specs liegt.


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Alublock abschrauben und einen Kupferblock mit Kanal drauf, schon hat man ein Wakü Netzteil.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Alublock abschrauben und einen Kupferblock mit Kanal drauf, schon hat man ein Wakü Netzteil.


 
Heheh, der war gut!


----------



## Frosdedje (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Alublock abschrauben und einen Kupferblock mit Kanal drauf, schon hat man ein Wakü Netzteil.


Wenn es dabei nicht zu einem Kurzschluss kommt, geht das schon in Ordnung.


----------



## Philipus II (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Meist dürfte das Seasonic X 460 eh die bessere Wahl sein.


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Wenn es dabei nicht zu einem Kurzschluss kommt, geht das schon in Ordnung.


Wenn die 230V auf dem Kühlkörper anliegen hat man so oder so ein Problem. Ob da jetzt Wasser durch fließt oder nicht ist dann eigentlich auch egal.


----------



## 2fast4uall (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und das hier?

600W Super Flower Golden Green 80+ Gold Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

Laut Beschreibung hat es: Überspannungsschutz, Over Power Protection, Kurzschlussschutz


----------



## Philipus II (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber imemr noch kein OCP.


----------



## 2fast4uall (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Schon okay.

Ich nehm wahrscheinlich das Seasonic X-560


----------



## Frosdedje (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Noch was neues:
http://www.pc-max.de/artikel/netztei...tzteil-im-test
Effizienztechnisch schießt das LEPA W 500W deutlich über das Geworbene hinaus
und konnte bei 230V Eingansspannung bis zu 89% erreichen und bei 100% ca. 86%, 
aber bei der Spannungsqualität der +3,3V und +5V hapert es eindeutig. (47-48mV bei 
80% Auslasung sind nicht wirklich toll.)


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Toll ist das wirklich nicht, aber es ist noch innerhalb der Toleranzgrenze.


----------



## Frosdedje (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> aber es ist noch innerhalb der Toleranzgrenze.


Und bei 100% oder 110% ist das Netzteil die Klippe abgestürzt, weil die 50mV durch sind.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jupp, aber das Ding hat dann genau das geleistet, was es sollte!
Was will man mehr?


----------



## Systemcrash (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist doch bestimmt mehr als wir bei diesem Preis erwartet haben, oder?


----------



## Philipus II (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

3DCenter Forum - Neues Netzteil ~400W - Seite 2

XFX steigt jetzt leider auch in das bekannte Spiel des Verkaufens veränderter Produkte zum fest gleichen Namen ein.
Die neue Revision ist deutlich schlechter:
Zum einen wird an den Steckern gespart. Der PCIe 6 pin wurde gestrichen, ebenso wie ein CPU Anschluss. Dafür gibts einen FDD Anschluss dazu - schlechter Tausch.
Daneben scheint die V2 auch kein OCP mehr zu haben. Möglicherweise wurde die Elektronik total geändert und nur der Name bleib ähnlich.
Da die klassische Version und die V2 nicht sauber getrennt werden und man kaum sicher gehen kann, die alte Version zu bekommen, zeichne ich XFX hiermit mit meinem Finger weg! Award aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jop, und dann kein OCP mehr, was soll das denn?


----------



## Systemcrash (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wurde der Zulieferer gewechselt? Hat XFX eine eigene UL-Nummer oder kann man darüber den Originalhersteller erkennen?


----------



## Crenshaw (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hey ho 

Wollte mal wissen was ihr von Antec als Netzteil Hersteller haltet, und speziell von der High Current Gamer Serie 

Will mir so eins holen,

MfG

Crenshaw


----------



## Philipus II (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Wurde der Zulieferer gewechselt? Hat XFX eine eigene UL-Nummer oder kann man darüber den Originalhersteller erkennen?


Da wir aktuell keines vorliegen haben, können wir dazu noch nichts sagen. Ich versuche an ein Bild zu kommen.


----------



## Systemcrash (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Crenshaw

Kann nur für das HCG 520W sprechen, aber das finde ich sehr gut. Sicherlich gibts leisere NTs, aber ich finds ruhig genug. Qualität an sich und von den Anschlüssen her sehr empfehlenswert.


@*Philipus II*

Das wär interessant. Aber wenn OCP wirklich weggefallen ist würd es mich sehr wundern, wenn diese Geräte Seasonic-basierend sind.


----------



## Frosdedje (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Das wär interessant. Aber wenn OCP wirklich weggefallen ist würd es mich  sehr wundern, wenn diese Geräte Seasonic-basierend sind.


Laut der Seite RealHardTechX sind die V2-Modelle von Seasonic, aber mich regt besonders auf,
dass XFX die V2-Revision mit den alten mischt und zusammen verkauft.


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sehr interessant, die Geschichte mit der neuen Revision, der XFX Core Modelle. 

Übrigens, die V2 Variante wird weiterhin auf einem Seasonic Design basieren. Ich möchte mal wissen, was sich die dabei denken.  (Also XFX - Seasonic ist ja "nur" der Lieferant)

Quelle

EDIT: 
AARGH: Frosdeje, du musst auch immer ein paar Sekunden schneller sein


----------



## poiu (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

da scheint jemand bei XFX ganz besonders Clever zu sein  und versucht auf dem Erfolg der XFX Pro wohl denn Käufern ein billigeres layout unterzuschieben 

Am Anfang wird das funktionieren, bis sich das herumspricht und der ruf ruiniert ist!

Weitere Möglichkeit, jemand macht hier grauimporte!

ich schreibe mal XFX an, mal sehen was die dazu sagen  und ob ich überhaupt eine Antwort bekomme!

PS: lustig: bei XFX haben die Mitarbeiter militärische ränge auf ihren Visitenkarten WTF


----------



## Systemcrash (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann paß auf, welche Fragen du stellst 

Sonst kommt irgendwann ne Stinger durchs Fenster 

Vor ein paar Wochen wollte ich das XFX 450W, mangels Verfügbarkeit bin ich zum guten alten HGC 520W umgeschwenkt, war wohl keine üble Wahl.


----------



## Frosdedje (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@poiu:
Hat XFX schon eine Stellungsnahme, Antwort oder ähnliches bereits zurückgeschickt?

Und dieser Satz:


> und versucht auf dem Erfolg der XFX Pro wohl denn Käufern ein billigeres layout unterzuschieben


lässt sich auch auf Corsair mit der neuen CX-Reihe übertragen, aber da war der entscheidente Punkt, dass man
als Käufer die Neuauflage sehen konnte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> lässt sich auch auf Corsair mit der neuen CX-Reihe übertragen, aber da war der entscheidente Punkt, dass man
> als Käufer die Neuauflage sehen konnte.


 
Die gehen aber trotzdem noch, was XFX jedoch macht ist schon ein starkes Stück.
Ein Grund die NTs schon jetzt nicht mehr zu empfehlen, auch wenn die noch OK sind, aber desto schneller die Leute die NTs nicht mehr kaufen, desto schneller begreift der Hersteller, dass er hier Murks gemacht hat.


----------



## Westcoast (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

in sachen netzteile gibt es sowieso bessere hersteller als XFX. ich würde jederzeit : Seasonic, Enermax oder Cougar vorziehen.


----------



## Philipus II (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, das alte XFX Pro war preis-leistungsmässig schon ein Hit.


----------



## Systemcrash (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Westcoast schrieb:


> in sachen netzteile gibt es sowieso bessere hersteller als XFX. ich würde jederzeit : Seasonic, Enermax oder Cougar vorziehen.


 
Erm, XFX hat Seasonic gelabelt, und bis vor kurzem sehr gute Technik verwendet.

Und 5 Jahre Garantie in der Preisklasse ist schon beachtenswert


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Westcoast schrieb:


> in sachen netzteile gibt es sowieso bessere hersteller als XFX. ich würde jederzeit : Seasonic, Enermax oder Cougar vorziehen.


 
Es geht ja um den Preis, ein XFX Core 550 Watt ist unschlagbar günstig.
Wenn aber Revision 2 so Grotte wird, ist das Thema gegessen.


----------



## Frosdedje (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich fühle Neuigkeiten aus dem Hause Inter-Tech, etwas altbekanntes und ungewöhnliches.  
Dazu habe ich eine News zusammengefasst.

--------------------------------------------------------------
Und jetzt ein neuer Netzteilreview bei Planet3dNow:
http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=398619


----------



## soulpain (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was Häuslebauer schon lange bei der Stromversorgung integrieren können, macht Inter-Tech jetzt bei Hardware. Doof nur, dass dieses Netzwerk-Anhängsel, also das Netzteil, nicht besonders gut ist.


----------



## Frosdedje (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Doof nur, dass dieses Netzwerk-Anhängsel, also das Netzteil, nicht besonders gut ist.


Nicht nur das, Inter-Tech will mit solchen Features von der unterdurchnittliche 
bzw. miese Elektronik ihrer Netzteile ablenken uns so wird das auf Dauer nichts.
Wenn Inter-Tech die Kurve kreigen soll, dann zuerst mit einem soliden Netzteilelektronik-Hersteller.

PS:
Ich bin gespannt, wann Inter-Tech in ihren Netzteile auch einen Mini-Kühlschrank, Kaffeemaschine, etc. integrieren wird.


----------



## Systemcrash (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na, ich denke, wer vorher ein Intertech gekauft hat wird jetzt auch wieder eins kaufen.

Der Rest wird nach wie vor zu anderen Herstellern greifen.


----------



## Gast1111 (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Na, ich denke, wer vorher ein Intertech gekauft hat wird jetzt auch wieder eins kaufen.
> 
> Der Rest wird nach wie vor zu anderen Herstellern greifen.


 Wer vorher Intertech gekauft hat brauch jetzt kein PSU mehr weil er keinen PC mehr hat


----------



## Systemcrash (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Oder einen ganz Neuen


----------



## Frosdedje (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hat jemand eine Idee, in welche Foren ich diese Liste der empfehlenswerte 
Netzteile aus dem ComputerBase-Forum veröffentlichen und verbreiten soll?
Wo soll ich die hoffnungsvolle Botschaft verbreiten?


----------



## Systemcrash (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich weiß nicht mal in welchen Foren du schon aktiv bist 

OK, hier, Planet3Dnow und Computerbase weiß ich.


----------



## poiu (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> @poiu:
> Hat XFX schon eine Stellungsnahme, Antwort oder ähnliches bereits zurückgeschickt?



Bisher keine Antwort bekommen. 

wer von euch einen facebook account hat kann ja mal eine Antwort provozieren 

XFX Force | Facebook



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Wo soll ich die hoffnungsvolle Botschaft verbreiten?



bist Jesus oder wat 

da wäre noch hardwareluxx, von 3Dceter würde ich mich an deiner stelle fernhalten da kriegst nur flameposts


----------



## Philipus II (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Macht das 3DC nicht so schlecht. Ist schließlich mein Stammforum.
Ansonsten wäre auch board.gulli.com eine gute Adresse. ich habe da früher selbst mit FAQ geschrieben.


----------



## poiu (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

na ja 3D Center ist ein schwieriges & anstrengendes Forum 


board.gulli.com 


stimmt die vergesse ich immer  *g* kein Ahnung warum


----------



## Frosdedje (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> bist Jesus oder wat


Ich kann nicht mehr. 



> da wäre noch hardwareluxx, von 3Dceter würde ich mich an deiner stelle fernhalten da kriegst nur flameposts


Derzeit werde ich in den nächsten Tagen diese Liste nach Planet3DNow exportieren, aber hardwareluxx 
habe ich schonmal eingeplant und das 3DCenter wäre auch eine Option, aber dann wird es schlagkräftige
Argumente auf Bud Spencer & Terrence Hill-Art geben.


----------



## Systemcrash (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Don´t joke with Hill & Spencer, they´re great


----------



## Frosdedje (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich bin bei Planet3DNow berrühmt geworden und meine exportierte Liste der empfehlenswerte Netzteile 
hat soger eine News bei P3D bekommen  .
Liste der empfehlenswerten Netzteile - Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User

Offenbar wird mein Vorhaben langsam zu einer richtigen Erfolgsstory.


----------



## Systemcrash (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dank dir wird es von aufgeklärten Netzteilkäufern bald nur so wimmeln


----------



## tobibo (26. September 2011)

Kannst die Liste ja noch bei CoBi veröffentlichen 
Das würde denen mal gut tun


----------



## poiu (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

freut uns


----------



## Frosdedje (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jetzt ein anderes Thema:
In englischsprachigen Forum namens Techsupportforum, das ich über JonnyGURU gefunden hatte,
wird beim beim Thema Netzteile die aberwitzigsten Sachen vorgeschlagen. 

Hier ein kleines Appetithäppchen (Thread):


> You need a good quality 650W minimum for the 5770.


Begründung und die schlägt den Fass mehr als doppelt aus :


> You MUST add 30% to the manufacturer's recommendation because PSUs are  all
> rated at 20C and they derate at 2-3W per degree Celsius! And then  round up!


Und wehe, da wird widersprochen, denn sonst gibt es einen Bann.


----------



## Philipus II (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hätte zuerst gedacht das ist das Forum eines netzteilhändlers/Importeurs. Aber die scheinen das ernst zu meinen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na ja, das Rush Power würde ich inzwischen nicht mehr als "Gutes" Netzteil einstufen, die 12 Volt Leitung ist einfach zu schwach für die Leistung, die es hat.


----------



## poiu (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

XFX hat sich bei mir gemeldet 



> wir haben aufgrund einiger negativen Blogs unseres Marktbegleiters aus den USA nun auch hier wohl erheblich Informationsbedarf.
> 
> Aufgrund Erhöhung einiger wichtiger Rohstoffe und der Katastrophe in Japan, wurden wir besonders in den € geführten Ländern, dazu gezwungen  wieder gewissen Verkaufspreise zu treffen.
> 
> ...


----------



## turbosnake (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Klingt irgendwie nicht sehr überzeugend sondern wie typische Marketinggelaber.


----------



## hirschi-94 (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> XFX hat sich bei mir gemeldet


 
Mir haben sie das selbe geschrieben. Ich werde da nochmal nachhaken, was die Sache mit der Schutzschaltung angeht. Dieses nicht eingehen, diverser Inhalte in Mails mag ich nicht so gern...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist aber eine schwache Leistung. Einfach streichen.. dann können sie auch den Preis um 5€ erhöhen, würde auch nicht stören.


----------



## poiu (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Mir haben sie das selbe geschrieben. Ich werde da nochmal nachhaken, was die Sache mit der Schutzschaltung angeht. Dieses nicht eingehen, diverser Inhalte in Mails mag ich nicht so gern...



Dito, meine mail ist schon unterwegs, habe nochmal nachgehackt bezüglich OCP usw. 

ach was sollst hier:



> Hallo XxXx,
> 
> schön von euch zu hören, ich habe das mal so wortwörtlich an die Community
> weitergegeben.
> ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mal abwarten, was da für eine Antwort kommt.

Aber der ist gut:



> Normalerweise würde ich das nicht so veröffentlichen, aber ich hab das jetzt
> so verstanden das diese okay sei, falls das nicht der Fall ist sag einfach
> Bescheid.



Hehehe, ist zwar schon im Netz, aber falls du das uncool findest, kannst du ja sagen, dass es uncool ist, ändert aber nichts mehr.


----------



## Olstyle (27. September 2011)

Firmenmenschen haben sich übrigens bei den Admins zu melden und sollen genau nicht einfach so ohne "Zulassung" hier rumposten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber nur, wenn sie eben auch ihre Firma vertreten wollen.
Sie können natürlich auch als Privatpersonen mitmachen und trotzdem etwas "plaudern".


----------



## poiu (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Hehehe, ist zwar schon im Netz, aber falls du das uncool findest, kannst du ja sagen, dass es uncool ist, ändert aber nichts mehr



ey hab verstanden das ich das so an euch weiter geben darf 

war sogar etwas überrascht, ist ja normalerweise net so. 

@Olstyle

ja okay sollte aber wohl kein großer akt sein, wenn er nur kurz drauf eingeht.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Antwort ist da und bissl enttäuschend  

ich fasse mal zusammen:


user soll wissen was er kauft

XFX kennzeichnet die NTs und für denn Konsumenten ist sichtbar aufgedruckt was er kauft.

wenn es optische Unterscheidungen gibt wie die Anzahl der Kabel, dann kann es auch inhaltliche Unterschiede geben

sehr sehr allgemeine Antworten, schade 

ich würde allen bisherigen Reviewern des XFX Pro 450W empfehlen in ihren Artikel auf denn Unterschied zwischen beiden Netzteilen hinzuweisen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also ich habe ja XFX gefragt, warum sie die OCP Schutzfunktion weglassen.

Antwort: 



> ES HANDELT SICH UM 2 UNTERSCHIEDLICHE ARTIKEL. Ich kann ihnen leider noch nicht bestätigen ob dieses Bauteil fehlt...



Ja noch sind es zwei unterschiedliche Artikel, aber irgendwann wird die erste Revision wohl auf EOL gesetzt, sonst macht die zweite Revision ja keinen Sinn. Und ich finde man sollte durchaus wissen, ob jetzt OCP dabei ist oder nicht. 
Vielleicht ist aber XFX doch ins Grübeln gekommen, ob das jetzt richtig ist oder nicht, was die da vorhaben. 

Sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## Systemcrash (28. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich denke eher das tausende Anfragen kommen müssen bevor sie ins Grübeln geraten. Was sind ein paar Nachfrager wert gegenüber ein paar gesparten Cent/Stück?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da nützen auch tausende Anfragen nichts, erst wenn niemand das NT kauft, werden sie merken, dass sie was falsch gemacht haben.


----------



## Systemcrash (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wir haben ja noch Antec 

Und Seasonic bringt hoffentlich bald die G-Serie


----------



## Rolk (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der Preis beim XFX Core 450W geht eh immer mehr Richtung 50 €. Da gibts dann auch noch andere Alternativen.


----------



## poiu (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

aktuell bleibt ja noch das XFX Pro 550W, mal sehen ob das auch verschlimmbessert wird XD

aber die einsparungen an denn Kabeln finde ich noch nicht mal so schlimm,  das wegfallen von OCP schon!


wer nervt denn XFX noch außer Hirschi94 und mir, der XFX typ meinte irgendwas von drei?


----------



## thom_cat (29. September 2011)

Hm, nerven könnte ich auch noch


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> aktuell bleibt ja noch das XFX Pro 550W, mal sehen ob das auch verschlimmbessert wird XD
> 
> aber die einsparungen an denn Kabeln finde ich noch nicht mal so schlimm,  das wegfallen von OCP schon!


 
Ja, das Wegfallen der Kabel stört mich auch nicht. Waren eh überdurchschnittlich viele - vor allem die Sata Kabel. 

Laut der letzten Mail könnte man behaupten, dass die 550W Variante so bleibt wie sie ist. Der Absatz der 450W Variante soll nicht so gut gewesen sein, wie der der 550W Variante. 
Scheinbar versuchen sie etwas zu unternehmen.


----------



## Frosdedje (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Von MS-Tech gibt es zum Thema Netzteile was Neues.
Haute hat geizhals.at ein MS-Tech 550W und sogar ein 920W-Modell aus 
der VAL-CM-Reihe und die 550W-Version der Vertigio V-GO A5.2 eingetragen.
Von äußeren sieht das 920W ansehnlich aus, aber bei der Elektronik hege ich gewisse 
Zweifel, da MS-Tech kaum brauchbares auf dem Markt hat, das man sich kaufen kann.


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mal auf die ersten Tests warten. Das 920W Modell sieht irgendwie ein wenig wie ein Cougar NT aus finde ich. Aber das muss ja nichts heißen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Na ja, für ein 920 Watt NT sind die PCIe Stromstecker aber rar gesät, das sagt schon eine Menge aus, wie ich finde.


----------



## soulpain (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Das 920W Modell sieht irgendwie ein wenig wie ein Cougar NT aus finde ich.


Basierend auf dem Cougar A300. Steht bestimmt bald in einer Print-Anzeige.

Ok, das war gemein.


----------



## poiu (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Frosdedje bitte, wir sprechen hier ernst über Netzteile und nicht über Brandbeschleuniger

@Soulpain
also 300W würde ich keinem MS_WegWerfTech zutrauen



thom_cat schrieb:


> Hm, nerven könnte ich auch noch



bist willkommen, aber nicht das dass in Mobbing ausartet, der Marc ist netter


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Basierend auf dem Cougar A300. Steht bestimmt bald in einer Print-Anzeige.
> 
> Ok, das war gemein.


 
Das basiert sicher auf einem alten Andyson Design, das so alt ist, dass es Xilence nicht mehr wollte.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kann man auch ein anderes Netzkabel nehmen als das mitgelieferte ohne das Probleme auftauchen?


----------



## thom_cat (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

jepp, kann man solange es passt


----------



## poiu (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

so schlechte Nachrichten Christoph ist nicht mehr bei Antec


----------



## thom_cat (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

oh, wie schade


----------



## poiu (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

mir nicht bekannt ob es solche adapter gibt, aber wozu, USB 3 ist doch abwärtskompatibel?

@All 

Christoph ist bei Antec weg und Christian auch noch Krank 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/support-forum-von-cougar/178218-wo-ist-compucase.html#post3492350

@Compucase 

Gute Besserung


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> so schlechte Nachrichten Christoph ist nicht mehr bei Antec


 
Hast du ergründen können, wieso?


----------



## Systemcrash (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

War doch nicht Chris Katzer, oder?


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hier gibt es ein High Current Gamer 620 für 58€ 

@Syscrash

Jo, der war es. 



Spoiler



Ist seit einer Woche nicht mehr bei Antec.


----------



## poiu (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja natürlich Christoph Katzer.

@Quanti

nach dem ich heute darauf im Netz getroffen bin:

Antec Basiq VP550P 550W @ TechPowerUp - jonnyGURU Forums

Ich hab das echt für einen Scherz gehalten und Christoph dann gefragt und der hat es dann bestätigt.

Davon war ich etwas überrascht er wurde ja erst im März-Mai Befördert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der Satz ist ja schon sehr heftig.



> Christoph quit Antec last week. Said he was being overruled and made to sell cheap crap instead of quality units.


----------



## Systemcrash (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Vielleicht hat er ein besseres Angebot 

Gutes Angebot übrigens. Wenns nicht für meine Begriffe überdimensioniert wär, würd ichs mir holen.


----------



## Klutten (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mafalda wird sich schon in seinen alten Posten einarbeiten. Zumindest ist sie sehr engagiert, auch wenn ich aktuell noch das Gefühl habe, dass sie reine PR-Frau mit wenig Hang zur Technik ist.


----------



## poiu (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> auch wenn ich aktuell noch das Gefühl habe, dass sie reine PR-Frau mit wenig Hang zur Technik ist.



was ja nicht schlecht ist bzw. eine wichtige Voraussetzung für diesen Job.


----------



## Systemcrash (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nach XFX will auch Antec auf billig machen? Sowas geht garnicht, dann werde ich in Zukunft wohl eher zu Seasnic direkt, Cougar und Enermax tendieren


----------



## poiu (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wer kann schon sagen wie gut die HCP liefen, die Technik war sehr ordentlich aber das NT hat sich immer wieder verspätet und die leisesten sind die teile ja auch nicht. 

ist aber alles Spekulation


----------



## Systemcrash (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mal abwarten, wär schade. Die HCG-Serie war in der bezahlbaren Preisklasse mein Favorit


----------



## Frosdedje (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es gibt nun Bilder von der Elektronik eines Kiss Quiet-Netzteils (620W):
ComputerBase Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Netzteildiskussionsthread

Entweder ist es ein altes Andyson, Topower oder ein einem Hersteller, aber drinnen 
sieht es irgendwie besser aus, als ich es mir zuerst vorgestellt hatte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Ding ist ja bis zur letzten Ecke vollgestopft mit Netzteiltechnik.


----------



## Systemcrash (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und das sogar platzsparend


----------



## Frosdedje (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Das Ding ist ja bis zur letzten Ecke vollgestopft mit Netzteiltechnik.


Und der Hersteller von diesem Kiss Quiet ist auch der selbe wie bei dem VisionTek-Netzteil mit 700W, von dem ich ein 
Review bei HardOCP gesehen habe: Zhao Li Elektronics (sagt vielleicht nichts) oder besser bekannt als Leadman.  
Das Design stimmt bis auf die extra-PLatine und aktiv-PFC Spule 1:1 überein.


----------



## Lee (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eine Frage. Ein Bekannter von mir hat folgendes Netzteil: Fsp 350-60THA-p 350W
In dem PC läuft zur Zeit ein Athlon X4 mit 3,3 GHz und 95W TDP sowie eine 8600gt als Hauptverbraucher. Dazu noch jeweil eine HDD+ODD und noch 4 GB Ram. Soweit so gut. Nun soll aber die 8600GT einer GTX560 Ti weichen. Diese hat ja 170W TDP. Meint ihr, dass das noch gut gehen wird? Nach meiner Rechnung sollte das gerade noch klappen. Ich kenne mich jedoch nicht wirklich mit Netzteilen aus, deshalb frage ich lieber nach.
Hier noch die Ampere auf n Volt und ein Datenblatt http://www.tps-elektronik.de/_files/TPS_Datenblatt_ATX300_350_400_THA_ver2-01.pdf


Spoiler



Output Voltage Min. load Max. load Load Reg. Ripple & Noise
+3.3V 0.5A 22.0A ±5% 50mV P-P
+5V 1.0A 21.0A ±5% 50mV P-P
+12V1 1.0A 10.0A ±5% 120mV P-P
+12V2 1.0A 15.0A ±5% 120mV P-P
-12V 0.0A 0.3A ±10% 120mV P-P
+5Vsb 0.0A 2.0A ±5% 50mV P-P
．+3.3V & 5V total output shall not exceed 130W.
．+3.3V & +5V & +12V1DC & +12V2DC total output not exceed 335W.


----------



## poiu (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Klingt nach Medion/Microstar & Co Fertig PC, das NT sollte langen, aber die beiden Rails könnten überlastet werden 10 & 15A sind nicht viel

Probiert es mal aus, wenn das NtT abschaltet dann könnt ihr ein neues kaufen

Grüße


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jop, sehe ich auch so, teste es, wenns nicht geht, wirst du es schon merken und dann kaufst du dir ein neues Netzteil.
Kauf dir aber dann keinen Crap, frag einfach nach, falls ein neues benötigt wird.


----------



## Lee (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

D.h. es schaltet bei Überlastung einfach ab und geht nicht in Rauch auf? Das es nur ein passives PFC ist in dem Fall nicht schlimm? (ja, ich habe keine Ahnung was ein PFC macht  )


----------



## poiu (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> und geht nicht in Rauch auf?



hoffen wir doch nein  



> schaltet bei Überlastung einfach ab



so sollte es sein, PC Startet neu, ab usw. 

ist ein normales OEM Gerät von FSP, nicht besonders toll, etwas älter aber Brauchbar.

 FSP baut auch die NTs zB für Be Quiet


----------



## Lee (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> ist ein normales OEM Gerät von FSP, nicht besonders toll, etwas älter aber Brauchbar.
> 
> FSP baut auch die NTs zB für Be Quiet



Das wusste ich von FSP auch, dass sie nichts besonderes bauen, aber zumindest brauchbare Geräte abliefern. Dann belassen wir´s bei ausprobieren und wenn es nicht geht kaufen wir was neues. Danke vielmals für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Genau, bei Überlast sollte es abschalten und passive PFC bedeutet eben, dass es uralt ist.


----------



## Philipus II (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich würde es ersetzen. Aber kaputt gehen wird nichts.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

War es nicht so das die alten BEQuiet PurePower NTs nicht empfehlenswert waren, da "aufgeblasene" Office NTs?

Wie sieht es da mit den neuen aus?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die neuen sind schon besser, weil eben auch die 12 Volt Leitung stimmt.
Das Pure Power mit 530 Watt leistet das, was auch ein Antec High Current Gamer leistet, nur eben mit KM und besserem Lüfter. Müsste ich mich zwischen den beiden entscheiden, würde ich das BeQuiet nehmen.


----------



## poiu (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das neue L8 ist okay

zum FSP 350W 

hängt vom Buget ab, wenn Geld für ein neues da ist, dann würde ich auch zu einem raten.


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kleine Frage, sind im 460 FL Feststoffelkos drinnen? 
Bin mir gerade nicht ganz sicher


----------



## poiu (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja wie in jedem X Serie rev 2

AnandTech - Seasonic X-Series SS-460FL: 460 Watts of Fanless Power


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Thx  War mir nicht mehr ganz sicher


----------



## Systemcrash (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Preis/Leistung beim Antec HCG ist immer noch top


----------



## turbosnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hat aber durch das neue Pure Power L8 Konkurenz bekommen.
Das bequiet ist aus meiner Sicht besser, wegen KM.


----------



## Systemcrash (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist Ansichtssache, wegen KM 

Ich mag sowas nicht, denn ein festes Kabel ist elektrisch die bessere Verbindung.

Und auch von den Inneren gebe ich Seasonic den Vorzug


----------



## Janni_89 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hi Leute, ich bin auf der Suche nach nem Netzteil mit ner  Nachlaufsteuerung der Lüfter. Find das ist ne ganz coole und sinnvolle Sache....jetzt ists so das die alten p7 be quiet dinger sowas hatten, die nachfolger nicht mehr.....könnt ihr mir welche empfehlen, die sowas haben außer be quiet? 750 W sollten es sein....LG


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Enermax Modus haben sowas


----------



## Philipus II (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Lüfternachlauf ist ein völlig blödsinniges Feature, finde ich.
- die Temperatur sinkt von ganz alleine ab dem Ausschalten ab
- ein schnelleres Abkühlen bringt keinen Vorteil
- und ist möglicherweise sogar eher minimal nachteilig (unnötige Belastung der Lötstellen durch schnellere Temperaturänderung)
-


----------



## poiu (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Philipus II 

Dito


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Lüfternachlauf ist ein völlig blödsinniges Feature, finde ich.



Jop, sehe ich auch so. Bei Grafikkarten gibts den Kram auch nicht und die sind auch heiß, wenn man vom Gamen direkt den Rechner ausschaltet.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Doch hat Asus nicht sowas bei der Platinum 580? 
Aber Philipus hat schon recht, ist sinnlos da PSUs eh nicht sehr warm werden mit anderen Komponenten verglichen


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wo hat Asus eine Platinum 580?


----------



## Systemcrash (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Einen Nachlauflüfter kann man bei einem Turbomotor gebrauchen, aber am PC?

Ein NT sollte nie so heiß werden um sowas zu rechtfertigen.

Wenn du einfach nur ein gutes NT suchst, würde ich einfach andere Dinge beachten, z.B. gute Eff, akzeptable Lautstärke, gute Elektronik

Also sowas wie die Seasonic X-Serie, Enermax Modu 87, Corsair AX

Solltest aber noch dein Budget nennen und dein System posten


----------



## Janni_89 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es geht ja nicht nur um das Netzteil, was nachgekühlt werden soll....was ist mit den anderen Komponenten wie Graka CPU oder Board? Wenn ich Gehäuselüfter noch installiert habe, und die auch noch mitnachlaufen um das System schneller abzukühlen, ist das doch nicht soooooo abwegig oder? Werden sich die Hersteller schon was bei gedacht haben.....genau wie bei einem Automotor wie dus beschrieben hast....im Sommer bei hohen Temperaturen läuft der Kühler nach, damit der Motor schneller abkühlen kann.....aber egal, ich hab jetzt seit zwei Tagen das neue Be Quiet Dark Power pro p9 750 Watt...und die sagten mir von be quiet, dass es keine Nachlaufsteuerung in den neuen Netzteilen mehr gibt....muss ich dann wohl mit leben, nen cooles Feature wäre es trotzdem, da bleib ich bei

Mein System poste ich euch auch noch:

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 2,83 GHZ
ASUS P5QL PRO
4 GB RAM Corsair DDR2
Geforce GTX 285 2GB
BE Quiet Dark Power pro p9 750 watt
2 Silent Wings Gehäuselüfter 120 mm von be quiet (können vom NT geregelt werden, hoffentlich gute und effektive Kühlung weiterhin)


----------



## Systemcrash (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hast du schon mal eine Temperaturüberwachung gemacht?

Eine CPU und Grafikkarte schießen mit der Temperatur innerhalb von Sekunden nach unten, sobald sie nicht mehr voll ausgelastet oder gar abgeschaltet sind.

Auch andere Komponenten kühlen da runter, wenn auch etwas langsamer. Eher sollte man darauf achten, das im laufenden Betrieb eine gute Kühlung eingesetzt wird, damit die Komponenten nicht zu heiß werden.

Achja, für dein System reicht ein anständiges 500W locker


(Bitte um Unterstützung für meine Theorien  )


----------



## Janni_89 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja ne perfekte Kühlung hab ich ja durch die Gehäuselüfter und das neue NT jetzt.....hab mir extra ein größeres geholt, damit ich später problemlos aufrüsten kann.....worüber sollte man die Gehäuselüfter denn steuern lassen, NT oder Board? Beim Board laufen sie immer auf Fullspeed....


----------



## turbosnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Über MB und im BIOS/UEfi oder zB Speedfan regeln.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal eine Temperaturüberwachung gemacht?
> 
> Eine CPU und Grafikkarte schießen mit der Temperatur innerhalb von Sekunden nach unten, sobald sie nicht mehr voll ausgelastet oder gar abgeschaltet sind.
> 
> ...


 Alles vollkommen richtig 
@Quanti Link kommt gleich  (Oder es war eine MSI irgendwas xD, auf jeden hat sich der Lüfter je nach Temp verfärbt )


----------



## Systemcrash (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Thank you 

@Janni_89

Selbst ältere Boards verfügen meist über eine Lüftersteuerung, die gut oder auch weniger gut regelt. Mit Asus, wenn auch nicht speziell mit diesem Board, habe ich gute Erfahrungen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Wenn du einfach nur ein gutes NT suchst, würde ich einfach andere Dinge beachten, z.B. gute Eff, akzeptable Lautstärke, gute Elektronik


 
Qualität der Kabel und Stecker nicht außer Acht lassen.


----------



## Philipus II (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nochmal zur Nachlaufsteuerung:
Schnelles Abkühlen bringt für die Komponenten nicht nur Vorteile. Gerade Lötstellen (z.B. Grafikchip) oder HDDs bevorzugen langsame Temperaturveränderungen gegenüber schnellerem Abkühlen.
Daher: Eine Nachlaufsteuerung auf der Grafikkarte quält nur die Grafikkarte und wäre wohl die beschissenste Innovation bei der Grafikkartenkühlung überhaupt.
Selbst 5 Minuten langsames Vorheizen und nachheizen wären sinnvoller als besonders schnelles Abkühlen

Auch bei Netzteilen ist es ziemlicher Schwachsinn. Das etwas schnellere Abkühlen ist einfach nutzlos. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die zusätzliche Elektronik versagt, ist wohl höher als der Nutzen.
Ich bin froh, dass Listan be quiet! das schon lange gestrichen haben.

Dass Dinge dem Endkunden angeboten werden ist kein Beweis für ihre Nützlichkeit. Wenns der ALDI PC hätte, wäre das noch eher ein Argument, denn bezüglich Kühlung und Stromversorgung sind die sehr zweckmässig und kostenoptimiert gebaut...


----------



## Hammer3er (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist doch sowieso nur Marketing Kramm, um den Kunden zu vermitteln schaut her wir haben es und die anderen nicht. Ob es einen Sinn darunter gibt interessiert im ersten keinen. Genau so wie jetzt zum Beispiel Asus mit bei seinen DCu Produkten macht (Super Hybrid Engine,Syper Alloy Mos,Super Alloy Capacitor,Super Alloy Choke….) das alles mag wohl gut klingen für den Kunden aber einen richtigen Sinn hat es nicht. Denn die Referenz design vom Hersteller ist genauso gut. Von der Elektronik gesehen.


----------



## poiu (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Moin,


 bei JG gibt es die ersten Bilder der Neuen P10 zu sehen, die Bilder stammen höchst wahrscheinlich von einem frühen Sample des P10 das schon während der Computex 2011 gezeigt wurde. Ob das spätere P10 wirklich auch so aussehen wird, erfahren wir wohl erst beim erscheinen, außerdem ist unbekannt ob das gezeigte Netzteil auch wirklich funktioniert oder nur dummy ist!

 Der Hersteller ist für das geschulte Auge leicht zu identifizieren: Seasonic, ob aber als Bassis ein neues X-series (400-1200W) dient, oder schon das Platinum (SS-1000/SS-850) kann ich nicht sagen  

 Quelle -> Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 series - jonnyGURU Forums

 Bilder lade ich mal hier hoch,damit nicht jeder auf denn Link klicken muss  

 PS wie mir grade auf denn Bilder auffällt sind Rubycon Ekos verbaut, die scheinen ja langsam beliebt zu werden 
 oder sind das die folgen Fukushima?

 Grüße
 poiu

 PS danke an Frosdeje für denn Link


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Bild zeigt ein frühes Sample der P10 Serie (850-1200W). Die aktuelle Version schaut anders aus. Zum Beispiel haben wir die Farbe der Gummis geändert, die sind jetzt alle schwarz.


----------



## poiu (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Be Quiet Netzteile werden auch immer teurer 

580W be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-580W


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Immerhin Versandkostenfrei


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Geht nicht derist offline  Be Quiet macht DDoS Angriffe auf Shops mit "Sonderangeboten"


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nein, wir schreiben nur eMails, ggF rufen wir auch mal bei einem Shop an


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Oh by the way: das E9 hat 2 Jahre mehr als das E8 und das L8 ein Jahr mehr als das L7.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was für Jahre mehr?


----------



## thom_cat (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

oder vielleicht doch garantie?


----------



## INU.ID (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Moin.

Hab mal bissl des xtremen OT entfernt, sind ja hier nicht in der Rk. 

Weitermachen.


----------



## Frosdedje (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und nun hier ein Quiz für alle Netzteilkenner:

Was für ein Netzteil ist auf dem abgebildeten Bild zu sehen? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Case sieht irgw. nach Seasonic aus (auch Platine)


----------



## Frosdedje (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Das Case sieht irgw. nach Seasonic aus (auch Platine)


Völlig richtig, die Elektronik entspricht tatsächlich die eines XFX Core Edition Pro ab 650W.
Aber leider sagt soulpain, dass das ganze noch unter NDA stünde. 

@Medikit
Wayne interessierts?


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Völlig richtig, die Elektronik entspricht tatsächlich die eines XFX Core Edition Pro ab 650W.
> Aber leider sagt soulpain, dass das ganze noch unter NDA stünde.


 
Auf CB hat er doch auch geschrieben, um welches Netzteil es sich handelt, bzw. um welches Lable 

EDIT: Ok, er hat es zensiert.


----------



## Frosdedje (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> EDIT: Ok, er hat es zensiert.


Aber aus meiner Sicht etwas zu spät, denn soulpain hatte die NDA mit 
den unzensierten Bilder, die er abends gepostet hatte, beinahe abgesägt.


----------



## poiu (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wie lange waren die Fotos Online 5-6h XD


----------



## Frosdedje (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ca. acht Stunden, bevor die schwarzen Zensiert-Balken das Schlimmste 
verhinden wollten, aber dann war es für die NDA zu spät. 
Ein norwegischer Onlineshop (inet.se) hat die Hale82 bereits im Portfolio, wenn aber auch als nicht lieferbar
und außerdem kann man etwas über die ungefähre Preise (man müsste die norwegische Kronen in Euro umrechnen)
und der Anzahl der Stecker erfahren. [650-, 750- und 850W]


----------



## poiu (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Problem an solchen Umrechnungen ist das diese trotzdem nicht übertragbar sind auf unseren Markt, vergleiche mal Österreichische oder italienische NT Preise 



> Ca. acht Stunden, bevor die schwarzen Zensiert-Balken das Schlimmste



auf gut deutsch: das Kind ist in denn Brunnen gefallen


----------



## hirschi-94 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Aber aus meiner Sicht etwas zu spät, denn soulpain hatte die NDA mit
> den unzensierten Bilder, die er abends gepostet hatte, beinahe abgesägt.


 
Naja ich habe ja noch alles gesehen und gelesen - aber ich bin Still, damit er zumindest wegen mir keine Probleme bekommt.


----------



## poiu (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ach paperlapapp, die sollen sich über das kostenlose Marketing freuen


----------



## Frosdedje (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jetzt ahbe ich eine Frage, und zwar geht es um Musik und die passende PC-Netzteile:

Welches Netzteil passt zu den Songs:
- Herbert Grönemeyer - Bochum
- AC/DC - Highway To Hell
- Pink Floyd - Another brick in the wall
- Status Quo - In The Army Now
- Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight
- Sarah Bightman - Time To Say Goodbye
- Adiemus - Adiemus
- Alphaville - Big In Japan 
am besten? 

Und zu welche PC-Netzteile passen welche Songs am besten 
(ob 70er, 80er, 90er, 2000er oder aktuelle)?


----------



## poiu (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hast langeweile?



> - Herbert Grönemeyer - Bochum



icke, bin Bochumer  aber kein Netzteil 

Be Quiet vielleicht, der Aaron ist auch Bochumer 




> - AC/DC - Highway To Hell



 MS-Tech, da ist der PC schnell im jenseits 




> - Status Quo - In The Army Now



Rasurbo RAP schön im Militär Look  sonst in Win 



> - Sarah Bightman - Time To Say Goodbye



eindeutig Trust wobei da auch ring of Fire passen würde 



> - Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight



Cooler Master silent Pro Gold, als wir das an der Chroma hatten, hat das gemüffelt 



> Adiemus - Adiemus



beim video musste ich ans die blaue sea sonic schrift denken XD



> - Alphaville - Big In Japan



eindeutig scythe, wer die bunten Verpackungen kennt^^


----------



## Frosdedje (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> hast langeweile?


Tja, Sonntags scheint es kaum interessante Themen zu geben, über die man hier reden kann,
aber oft habe ich, wenn ein guter 80er läuft, ein Netzteil bei geizhals.at in einer der Tabs von Firefox. 

Bei Herbert Grönemeyer - Bochum habe ich an diese Beispielsnetzteile gedacht:
- Seasonic X-Series X-850 850W ATX 2.3 (SS-850KM) (semi-passiv) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
- Cougar SX S550 550W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
- FSP Fortron/Source Hexa 400W ATX 2.3 (PPA4003201) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
- Jou Jye 620W ATX 2.3 (BW-B620JL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
- Antec High Current Pro HCP-1200, 1200W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06254-1/0-761345-06242-8) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
- http://geizhals.at/deutschland/583738

AC/DC - Highway To Hell, da kann man sowohl Noname Crap zählen, aber auch diese ordentliche NTs z.B:
- Super Flower Golden King Platinum 550W ATX 2.3 (SF550P-14PE) (semi-passiv) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
- Jersey Modular Edition 450W ATX 2.2 (CM-450-E85) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
- Thermaltake ToughPower Grand 850W ATX 2.3 (TPG-850M) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Mit Pink Floyd - Another brick in the wall verbinde ich das (Beispiele) zusammen mit Status Quo - In The Army Now:
- AeroCool Strike-X 800W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
- Corsair Professional Series Gold AX1200 1200W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-1200AX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
- SilverStone Zeus Series 1200W ATX 2.3 (SST-ZU1200M) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
- Antec TruePower Quattro TPQ-1200, 1200W ATX 2.2 (0761345-07992-1/07993-8) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Aber bei Sarah Bightman - Time To Say Goodbye zählen alle Noname-NTs, 
die bei Last mit einem Knall für immer verabschieden. 




> Cooler Master silent Pro Gold, als wir das an der Chroma hatten, hat das gemüffelt


Hee, ich verbinde damit ein schwarzes NT wie diese und kein müffelndes :
- Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 550W ATX 2.2 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
- Fractal Design Newton R2 800W ATX 2.2 (FD-PSU-NEWT2-800) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
- Cougar SX 460 PCGH-Edition 460W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
- Antec VP550P, 550W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06440-8) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Adiemus - Adiemus ist Eco, Umwelt, etc. mit diesen Modelle:
- Antec EarthWatts EA-500D Green, 500W ATX 2.3 (0761345-27504-0) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
- AeroCool E85 700W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
- LC-Power LC1000 V2.3 Legion X2 1000W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Aber wer noch weitere Vorschläge oder passende Netzteile 
zu alte und aktuelle Songs einbringen kann, nur zu.


----------



## Shi (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sag mal Frosdedje, immer noch Restalkohol?


----------



## Frosdedje (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Sag mal Frosdedje, immer noch Restalkohol?


 Ich trinke grundsätzlich nichts, aber diese Frage wollte ich mal stellen. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Derzeit läuft auf Hardwareluxx ein Gewinnspiel, wo man 
das neue Seasonic Platimuim-Netzteil mit 1000W gewinnen kann:
Gewinne das brandneue Seasonic Platinum-Netzteil! - Forum de Luxx

Die dort gestellte Frage ist im Prinzip einfach, die entsprechende 
Antwort muss nur passend formuliert werden.


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das LC Power ist nicht mal so schlecht.

Was taugt das  Jou Jye 620W ATX 2.3 (BW-B620JL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist ein recht gutes NT von Lc-Power, nur der Preis stimmt nicht ganz.

EDIT: Naja ist so im Mittelfeld - muss man abwägen.


----------



## Frosdedje (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jou Jye Bitwin ist Seasonic, genauer gesagt basiert es auf die altbewährte S12II-Platine.
Dazu gab es ein Review auf TechPowerUp von so einem Modell.


----------



## Rail (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

moin wollt nur mal loswerden was mir bei mein p9 aufgefallen ist. wenn ich den oc stecker drin hab fiept mein bildschirm wenn ich den draussen hab alles wieder ok wie ist das zu erklären?


----------



## poiu (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Durch die ganzen Seasonic gewinnspiele wissen wir ungefähr wann die SS-serie lieferbar sein wird, am 30.10 enden die gewinnspiele.

Hardwareluxx - Gewinne das brandneue Seasonic Platinum-Netzteil!

Gewinnt ein Platin-Netzteil von Seasonic! - ComputerBase Forum

viel Glück allen die teilnehmen


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Rail schrieb:


> moin wollt nur mal loswerden was mir bei mein p9 aufgefallen ist. wenn ich den oc stecker drin hab fiept mein bildschirm wenn ich den draussen hab alles wieder ok wie ist das zu erklären?


 
Hallo Rail

Mach bitte einen Thread in meinem Forum auf, mit deiner Hardwarekonfiguration und allen angeschlossenen Geräten. Ich werde das dann an unsere Techniker weiterleiten.


----------



## Frosdedje (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, die neue Werbung von FSP zu ihrer zukünftige Aurum Pro-Reihe ist einfach super:
Man achte vorallem auf die ganzen logischen Fehler, die dort verteilt sind.


----------



## thom_cat (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

jaja, was fsp so unter low noise versteht


----------



## Frosdedje (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das auch, aber die Aussage "True Single Rail" und "current sharing" für die +12V widersprechen sich
glatt und der Punkt Kondensator hört sich sehr nach Marketingbestückung aus einem Elkos aus Japan
auf der Primärseite und solide Mittelklasse-Modelle auf der sekundären Seite an. 

----------------------------------------------------

 Welt-Premiere (): OCZ ZT Series mit 750W bei TechPowerUp getestet:
OCZ ZT Series 750 W Review - Page 1/9 | techPowerUp
Bei diesem Great Wall-Modell wird auf DC-DC Converter verzichtet, dafür wird auf 
eine unabhängige Spannungeregelung über drei Spulen in der Sekundären
wie in der ZS-Reihe von Sirfa gesetzt und die Lastverteilung ist deutlich höhrer.
Aber sonst kann das XT Series eine ordentliche Spannungsstabliät, Restwelligkeit,
etc. liefern.


----------



## Lee (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kann man das Cougar A450 bedenkenlos kaufen? Betrieben werden soll ein Athlon X4@ 3,2 GHz und eine GTX 560ti. Oder gibt es bessere Netzteile um die 450-500 Watt die nicht sehr viel mehr kosten und wenn möglich bei Hardwareversand kaufbar sind?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Couagr A 450 ist klasse, das kann amn getrost nehmen


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei Hardwareversand ist es schlecht bestellt mit guten, preiswerten Netzteilen.
Das Cougar ist schon OK und ein besseres für den Preis wirst du bei dem Händler nicht bekommen.


----------



## _felix_ (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Welches dieser Netzteile ist besser? (Bezogen auf die Aspekte Effizienz (haben ja beide Gold Zertifizierung, aber vielleicht gibt es da ja kleine Unterschiede) und Lautheit))  Das Corsair AX 650 oder BeQuiet! Straight Power E9 CM 680W ? Ich denke, dass sich beide Netzteile nicht viel geben, aber durch die unterschiedlich großen Lüfter könnte davon die Lautstärke betroffen sein (?)! Was meint ihr? 

be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 680W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-680W/BN199) | Geizhals.at Deutschland BeQuiet!

Corsair Professional Series Gold AX650 650W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-650AX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland Corsair


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Straight wird sicher leiser sein, das AX ist aber auch sehr gut, ich denke, dass du da eine Münze entscheiden lassen kannst.
Das Corsair hat 7 Jahre Garantie, das ist natürlich nicht schlecht.
Dafür gibts beim BeQuiet den Vor Ort Austauschservice im ersten Jahr, auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Frosdedje (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es gibt was neues aus dem Hause Cooltek in Sachen Netzteile:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...ehrt-eine-neue-netzteilserie.html#post3555889

Aber soide Qualität wird man bei dieser Serie kaum erwarten können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, sieht alles sehr mager aus, besonders die Schutzschaltungen.


----------



## _felix_ (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Straight wird sicher leiser sein, das AX ist aber auch sehr gut, ich denke, dass du da eine Münze entscheiden lassen kannst.
> Das Corsair hat 7 Jahre Garantie, das ist natürlich nicht schlecht.
> Dafür gibts beim BeQuiet den Vor Ort Austauschservice im ersten Jahr, auch nicht schlecht.


 
Zu welchem würdest du mir raten bzw. hast du schon mal Erfahrungen mit einem der Netzteile (oder dessen Vorgänger /gleiche Netzteile mit unterschiedlicher Wattzahl etc.) gemacht?! Da das BeQuiet ja leiser sein soll, welche Vorteile (außer KM), kann das Corsair dann noch aufweisen, damit es genauso gut ist wie das BeQuiet (Hoffe es ist verständlich was ich damit ausdrücken will  )? Hoffe du/ihr kannst/könnt mir helfen


----------



## poiu (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Beide NTs sind wirklich gut, wie qunti gesagt hat Münze werfen  

zum AX gibt es etwas mehr erfahungswerte, das E9 ist noch relativ neu das ist die einzige Anmerkung


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab das AX im Office Rechner drin. 
Und ein Dark Power P9 im Gaming Rechner.
Beide NTs sind erste Sahne (das E9 wird kaum schlechter sein als das P9), die Kabel sind beim BeQuiet eine Nummer besser und es ist einen Ticken leiser, aber das wars dann auch schon.

Das Corsair hat eine Single Rail Leitung, was Nachteile hat, wenn es wirklich mal zum Kurzschluss kommen sollte.


----------



## turbosnake (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn man ein NT überlastet solltet es sich doch einfach abschalten und auch noch funktionieren?


----------



## Atholon (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Theorie und Praxis sag ich da nur


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Wenn man ein NT überlastet solltet es sich doch einfach abschalten und auch noch funktionieren?


 
Kommt darauf an, wie die Sicherung funktioniert. Bei teuren NTs kann man es wieder starten. Bei billigen NTs ist eine Schmelzsicherung drin, löst die aus, ist sie kaputt und dann musst du das NT aufmachen und eine neue reinmachen.


----------



## turbosnake (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Seasonic X-560W sollte zu den gehören die man wieder starten kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab mal ein Dark Power P7 aufgemacht.
Es ist defekt, mit einen lauten Knall hat es sich verabschiedet, nach rund 3 Jahren Laufzeit.
Anbei die ersten Bilder, Staub ist logischer Weise drauf, doch erkennt man auch den Grund für den Defekt?


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hmm drei Jahre sind echt wenig...

Also auf den Bildern kann ich jetzt nichts erkennen. Schau mal in den sekundären Bereich wenn es geht, ob da noch alle Elkos ganz sind. 
Allerdings knallen die kleinen Elkos meist nicht so "laut".


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab das NT vom Bekannten bekommen und er sagte, dass er erst ganz dumpf geknallt hat, da ist der Rechner ausgegangen, ist aber danach sofort wieder gestartet und ein paar Minuten später hat es dann sehr laut geknallt, (und der arbeitet am Flughafen, der muss wissen, was laut ist) die Haussicherung hat ausgelöst, daher tippe ich, dass im Primärkreis was kaputt gegangen ist.
Die Hardware ist sonst aber heil geblieben, die Schutzschaltungen haben also gegriffen.


----------



## soulpain (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Auf den ersten Blick nichts erkennbar. Schon ungewöhnlich. Mach am besten mal ein paar Detailaufnahmen. Auch mal schauen, was an Kleinstbauteilen unter den Kühlkörpern ist und auf der Rückseite, wenn es jetzt schon mal offen ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> http://www.abload.de/img/bqqr1u.jpg
> 
> Ich habe die Fehlerursache gefunden (rot im Bild markiert).



Der war jetzt aber hart. 



soulpain schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Blick nichts erkennbar. Schon ungewöhnlich. Mach am besten mal ein paar Detailaufnahmen. Auch mal schauen, was an Kleinstbauteilen unter den Kühlkörpern ist und auf der Rückseite, wenn es jetzt schon mal offen ist.


 
Ja, ich muss die Strippen mal abmachen und die Platine abschrauben.
Das NT liegt schon seit einer Woche rum, da wird sicher nichts mehr mit Spannung geladen sein, oder?


----------



## soulpain (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Keine Ahnung, was Du meinst.
Ne, Scherz.

Wenn es knallt, müssen das keine Elkos sein. Immer, wenn sich irgendwo z.B. über eine Potenzialdifferenz schlagartig etwas entlädt, kann es ordentlich knallen. Vielleicht war es sogar der Staub.



> Das NT liegt schon seit einer Woche rum, da wird sicher nichts mehr mit Spannung geladen sein, oder?


Ein Primärelko der Größe und bei dem Leckstrom ist maximal 15 Minuten gefährlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ok, hier mal die Platinenrückseite.
Die Lötqualität ist ja gar nicht mal so schlecht.
Hab da schon Schlimmeres gesehen.


----------



## poiu (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@soulpain der war gut  

@Quanit

ich kann auch keinen Verursacher erkennen!

sieh dir mal auch alle Plastikhüllen der verschiedenen bauteile an, manchmal sieht man dehnen denn total schaden kaum an



> Hab da schon Schlimmeres gesehen.



was hast denn erwartet SF


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab noch ein paar andere.


----------



## turbosnake (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das unten links sieht optisch nicht mehr gut aus.
Nur was ist das weiße?


----------



## poiu (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

habt ihr schon gesehen, der Flori war wieder bei BQ

Test: Be Quiet Pure Power CM 630W L8 - ComputerBase

@turbo94740

welches bild?


----------



## turbosnake (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das hier:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...233754-netzteildiskussionsthread-p1010018.jpg


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> habt ihr schon gesehen, der Flori war wieder bei BQ
> 
> Test: Be Quiet Pure Power CM 630W L8 - ComputerBase



Die Kabel sind aber etwas kurz.

Und was hilft mir das, ich weiß immer noch nicht, wieso das P7 kaputt gegangen ist.


----------



## poiu (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

nee dir hilft das nicht, war nur nebenbei angemerkt 

ach komm du hast das absichtlich  kaputt gemacht und jetzt testest du uns 

@turbo94740

da hat einer nenn bissl mit dem Kleber geschlampt, ist normal. 

aber defekt erkenne ich dort keinen, nix dick, schwarz usw. die spule ist nicht so einsehbar


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja ja, genau, ich kill mal ein NT weil ich wissen will, ob ich auch einen Plan habt oder nur so redet. 

Nee, nee, das ist schon so, wie es ist.
Und ich hab keine Ahnung, was damit ist.
Aber wie kann Staub einen Knall auslösen?


----------



## poiu (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

du weißt doch als Ing. lernt man wissen vorzutäuschen 

Quanti vielleicht solltest du morgen bei Tageslicht fotos machen, so ein Blitz kann sowas kaschieren!

so und ich bin off, gute n8


----------



## soulpain (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Er wollte damit dezent anmerken, dass Du Dir umgehend ein neues be quiet! (namentlich L8) kaufen sollst.
Aber wir wollen Dich natürlich in keinster Weise beeinflussen.

Kauf be quiet, kauf be quiet kauf be quiet!
Kauf be quiet, kauf be quiet kauf be quiet!
Kauf be quiet, kauf be quiet kauf be quiet!
Kauf be quiet, kauf be quiet kauf be quiet!
Kauf be quiet, kauf be quiet kauf be quiet!


> Aber wie kann Staub einen Knall auslösen?


Kleine Leitfähige Partikel, die getrennte Schaltkreise überbrücken.
Übrigens schön an der Rückseite zu sehen, dass FSP die Zener-Dioden eingespart hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Er wollte damit dezent anmerken, dass Du Dir umgehend ein neues be quiet! (namentlich L8) kaufen sollst.
> Aber wir wollen Dich natürlich in keinster Weise beeinflussen.



Ich hab ein Corsair AX und ein Dark Power P9, ich bin ausreichend versorgt. 
Ich warte eigentlich nur auf die Enermax Platimax Serie. 



soulpain schrieb:


> Übrigens schön an der Rückseite zu sehen, dass FSP die Zener-Dioden eingespart hat.



Kannst du das mal anhand eines Vergleich verdeutlichen, was du genau meist?


----------



## soulpain (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Bauteile bzw. Lötaugen mit dem Anfangsbuchstaben "Z" auf Deinem 1. Bild der Platine, siehst Du auf der großen Massefläche im Sekundärschaltkreis, die (über die Schraube rechts) Erdpotenzial hat. Müsste in dem Fall eine Schutzschaltung sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du meinst das hier, richtig?
Also der mittlere, mit der Z21.


----------



## soulpain (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Genau.

So, bin auch weg.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Z23 fehlt auch.


----------



## poiu (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Er wollte damit dezent anmerken, dass Du Dir umgehend ein neues be quiet! (namentlich L8) kaufen sollst.



als würde ich ein Be Quiet empfehlen *duck & cover*

nein kleiner Scherz, aber sehr interessant was bei dir zwischen denn Zeilen so steht


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Das unten links sieht optisch nicht mehr gut aus.
> Nur was ist das weiße?


 
Das weiße ist Klebstoff


----------



## Frosdedje (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sharkoon hat bald was neues zu Bieten und hoffentlich was brauchbares.
Dazu wurde eine neue Usernews verfasst.


----------



## Systemcrash (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sharkoons Rush-Serie war brauchbar für den Preis, aber bei dieser Serie bin ich nicht sicher. 80plus war damals aber kein Highlight, heute erst recht nicht mehr.

Bronze sollte selbst für Einsteiger-NTs Pflicht sein


----------



## soulpain (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Glaube kaum. Klingt einfallslos.
Wie will man denn bei sowas noch erklären, dass sich die Produkte entwickelt haben, wenn der Wirkungsgrad schlechter ist als bei den Rush? Die sollen lieber mal nach oben erweitern, anstatt fast dasselbe nochmal zu machen. Alle Hersteller bringen neue 80Plus-(Bronze-)Netzteile, ohne wirklich was zu verändern.


----------



## Systemcrash (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Man kann schon erwähnen das Sharkoon wirklich fast konkurrenzlose Modular-NTs angeboten hat, wenn man das P/L-Verhältnis betrachtet. Nur von Xilence fand ich damals was in der Preisklasse und das war von der Quali weit hinter dem was Sharkoon angeboten hat.

Aber jetzt was mit diesen technischen Daten zu bringen ist ein Fehler, der Sharkoon kaum neue Käufer bringt und alte abschreckt. Zwar sehe ich keine wirklich schlechte Technik, wenn von Sirtec ist, aber selbst mittleren Ansprüchen werden die wohl nicht gerecht.

Schade, ich benutze einiges von Sharkoon (Tower, externe HDD-Gehäuse, HDD-Dockingstationen) und war bisher immer von P/L-Verhältnis positiv überrascht


----------



## Ichbins (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hat jemand ein Enermax Netzteil womit er voll zufrieden ist? Mein erste ist nach 1 Jahr abgeraucht (nicht unter dimensioniert) mein zweites hat nach 1 Monat schon ein Lagerschleifen am Lüfter entwickelt.


----------



## akecheta (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo da ich nicht alle beiträge lesen möchte und mich hier für ca 2 stunden damit beschäftigen würde! und such option nerfen!

eine frage! ich will folgende komponenten kaufen und weis nicht wie stark mein netzteil sein muss!

1. asus 870 Extreme3
2. xFx AMD Readon HD 6870 2GB
3.AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
4.500GB SATA3 7200rpm 6G

wieviel WATT müsste das passende netzteil haben. derzeit hab ich ein 400Watt NT eingebaut in mein aktuelles system umfast athon x2 5000+,x1950gt GRAKA

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005FPT37Q


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was hast du genau für ein Netzteil?
Evtl. würde es reichen...
Ansonten könnte man ein Cougar A 450 empfehlen.


----------



## Frosdedje (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bald hat Scythe neue Netzteile mit 80 Plus Gold im Handel.
Es geht um die Netzteilserie namens "Energia", von dem lt. Ecos Plug Load Solutions
PDFs von einem 800-, 1000W- und 450W-Modell existieren und nach RealHardTechX
wird es zumindest beim 450W-Modell, um ein ATNG-made Netzteil handeln.
Die japanische Scythe-Homepage hat schon einige Infos vom Energia 450W parat u.a
zwei PCIe-Stecker, eine +12V-Leitung mit 420W, etc.


----------



## akecheta (23. Oktober 2011)

hab ein 400W NT drin denke das es fast schon zu schwach ist für ein x6 cpumit 125 Watt  und einer high-end grafikkarte die ebend fals so viel watt in volllast brauch! der ram board und laufwerke brauchen ja auch watt! bin mir unsicher ob mein 400watt reicht.

habe gerade beim hersteller meiner hd6870 gefunden das er ein 600W netzteil empfielt! damit ist wohl mein anliegen erledigt!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



akecheta schrieb:


> habe gerade beim hersteller meiner hd6870 gefunden das er ein 600W netzteil empfielt! damit ist wohl mein anliegen erledigt!


 
Man muss aber noch dazu sagen, dass je nach Hersteller 600W nicht gleich 600W sind.
Markennetzteile leisten bei der augenscheinlich "gleichen" Gewichtsklasse deutlich mehr als "chinaböller" da sie eine besser ausgebaute 12V-Schiene haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was für ein Netzteil hast du denn genau?


----------



## akecheta (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

naja so ein nonameding 400watt. der lüfter regelt zumindest selber. also was würdest du mir empfehlen ? so bis 50 euro. für das system wie oben beschrieben was ich mir kaufen will dazu muss ich noch sagen hab 2 cd LW und 1 HDD und will das auch beibehalten*

der preis spielt ne grosse rolle! will also das "beste" für max 50 euro*


----------



## soulpain (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Cougar A-Serie, be quiet! Pure Power oder so.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



akecheta schrieb:


> naja so ein nonameding 400watt. der lüfter regelt zumindest selber. also was würdest du mir empfehlen ? so bis 50 euro. für das system wie oben beschrieben was ich mir kaufen will dazu muss ich noch sagen hab 2 cd LW und 1 HDD und will das auch beibehalten*
> *


 
Kauf dir ein 450 Watt Netzteil, wie das Cougar A oder ein XFX Core 550 Watt.



soulpain schrieb:


>


 
Was ist das denn für ein Kommentar?


----------



## akecheta (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hab mich momentan für das :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gaming Power - Netzteil HM 780W
entschieden! wie gesagt bei mir spielt der preis ne grosse rolle!


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So wie das aussieht hast du ordentlich daneben gegriffen. 

Schau dir doch mal die Cougar A Reihe an...

Man empfiehlt was und du machst genau das Gegenteil und dann ist das Geschrei wieder groß, wenn das NT in die Luft geht


----------



## turbosnake (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das NT ist richtig schlecht.


----------



## akecheta (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

und ihr könnt nicht richtig lesen und geht nicht darauf ein!

ich sagte der preis muss passen,( wenn das 780watt ding nur 600 bringt ist es auch ok...  ich kann keine 80 euro oder 100 für ein nt ausgeben!


----------



## Olstyle (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn es "nur" 600W bringen würde wäre das Geschrei auch nicht so groß.
Realistisch bei so einem NT sind aber maximal 400W stabil.


----------



## akecheta (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das ist ja mein dilemmer 

gutes nt für wenig geld! ist eben schlecht realisierbar!

aber irgendwas muss ich nehmen. hab hier reaktionen auf das von mir gewällte nt gefunden. die nutzer waren zu frieden! und haben auch nen x4 cpu 460oc pciE und system läuft. 
link: Gaming Power – Netzteil HM 780W

hab derzeit nen noname netzteil 400 watt. und mein x2 3GHZ system mit x1950gt und 3 laufwerken  läuft beim zocken von Battlefield Bad c. 2 auch stabil.. also sollte wohl so eins mehr als ausreichend sein.. will eben nur ein x4 cpu und neues mainboard mit 6870 graka kaufen.. sollte ja auch funtzen mit dem ding...


----------



## turbosnake (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das NT von oben ist sogar größter Crap:20 wirklich nicht empfehlenswerte Netzteile aus Ebay & Co. samt diverser Katastrophen - Einführung


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ein Marken 400W NT reicht doch locker...


----------



## Olstyle (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



akecheta schrieb:


> das ist ja mein dilemmer
> 
> gutes nt für wenig geld! ist eben schlecht realisierbar!


Hast doch genug Vorschläge bekommen, z.B. das:
Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



akecheta schrieb:


> aber irgendwas muss ich nehmen. hab hier reaktionen auf das von mir gewällte nt gefunden. die nutzer waren zu frieden! und haben auch nen x4 cpu 460oc pciE und system läuft.
> link: Gaming Power – Netzteil HM 780W
> 
> hab derzeit nen noname netzteil 400 watt. und mein x2 3GHZ system mit x1950gt und 3 laufwerken  läuft beim zocken von Battlefield Bad c. 2 auch stabil.. also sollte wohl so eins mehr als ausreichend sein.. will eben nur ein x4 cpu und neues mainboard mit 6870 graka kaufen.. sollte ja auch funtzen mit dem ding...


 
Das Teil ist Crap, Effizienz irgendwo hinterm Mars, kannst du vergessen.
Wieso kaufst du dir nicht das, was wir empfehlen? 
Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
SilverStone Strider Essential Series 500W ATX 2.3 (SST-ST50F-ES) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## akecheta (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

der hersteller meiner neuen graka 6870 empfield ein 600 watt nt...  

also mein x4 bzw x6 cpu brauch 125 watt, graka so 150+ watt
allein die verbrauchen ja schon unter volllast ca 300 watt. dazu kommt ram,cd-rom,und hdd + mainbaord!


----------



## turbosnake (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Man bekommt das wo für man bezahlt, dazu ist das NT mit das wichtigste im PC.
Empfehlungen der Hersteller sind auf Schrott-NTs ausgelegt.
Selbst für einen i5 2500k und 6970 reichen 500W aus.


----------



## akecheta (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

dann wohl eher das SilverStone Strider Essential Series 500W ATX 2.3 (SST-ST50F-ES) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

balle 50 eus wären ok! mehr darf es nicht kosten!


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



akecheta schrieb:


> der hersteller meiner neuen graka 6870 empfield ein 600 watt nt...



Also, der Hersteller geht von Crap Netzteilen aus, die statt 700 Watt aufm Aufkleber nur 330 Watt real leisten.
Eine 6870 hat so um 150 Watt maximal.
ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 2x DisplayPort (90-C1CPZ0-L0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



akecheta schrieb:


> also mein x4 bzw x6 cpu brauch 125 watt, graka so 150+ watt
> allein die verbrauchen ja schon unter volllast ca 300 watt. dazu kommt ram,cd-rom,und hdd + mainbaord!



Du kannst die TDP nicht als Leistungsaufnahme ansehen, die TDP besagt nur aus, was die Kühlung für eine Leistung haben muss.

Ein System mit einem 965 und einer 6870 braucht unter Vollast keine 300 Watt, wohl eher um 270 Watt.
Ein Cougar A 450 Watt bietet 422 Watt auf der 12 Volt Leitung, also noch mehr als 100 Watt Reserve.


----------



## akecheta (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ok danke erstmal an alle teilnehmer! hab mir das SilverStone Strider Essential Series 500W ATX 2.3 (SST-ST50F-ES) aufgeschrieben.

mfg danke nochmal für die disku.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was denkst du denn, was so eine Festplatte an Leistungsaufnahme hat?


----------



## akecheta (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

eine ssd zb  mehr wie eine ide oder sata2 oder 3.. ich mein das addiert sich ja alles.. und kleinvie macht auch mist!


----------



## Frosdedje (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, ist es Billig-Sirfa, das qualitativ nicht so pralle ist.

Bei einem X4 + HD 6870 genügt ein 400-450W-Netzteil locker und die Auswahl bis 50€
ist auch nicht allzu klein, als dass man sich irgend ein fragliches 780W-NT kaufen muss,
das im Endeffekt vielleicht 400W leisten kann.
Beispiele:
Cooler Master GX Series 80PLUS Bronze 450W ATX 2.3 (RS-450-ACAA-D3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Rasurbo Real&Power 450W ATX 2.3 (RAP450) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Compucase HEC-400TE-2WX 400W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
FSP Fortron/Source FSP400-60APN Retail 400W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland



> link: Gaming Power – Netzteil HM 780W


Das Problem ist, dass der normale User mit einer normalen PC nicht das NT 
vollständig auslasten kann und froh ist, wenn das überlabelte 400W auch funktioniert.


----------



## akecheta (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

bin fertig! danke nochmal... 3.2.1 bin weg!


----------



## Olstyle (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



akecheta schrieb:


> eine ssd zb  mehr wie eine ide oder sata2 oder 3.. ich mein das addiert sich ja alles.. und kleinvie macht auch mist!


Normale SSds verbrauchen weniger als HDDs. 
Nur mal so zur Orientierung der Verbrauch von einem ganzen System:
Test: Bulldozer FX-8150 - Gelungenes Comeback für AMD? Update mit Umfragen - cpu, amd, bulldozer - Seite 4
In dem Fall wird die Graka zwar nicht ausgelastet, aber gegen eine GTX480 im Idle kommen bei der von dir gewählten Karte maximal 100W dazu.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



akecheta schrieb:


> eine ssd zb  mehr wie eine ide oder sata2 oder 3.. ich mein das addiert sich ja alles.. und kleinvie macht auch mist!


 
Da addiert sich nichts, eine HDD braucht unter Last 8 Watt, eine SSD 5 Watt.
Ein Laufwerk auch nur ein paar Watt.
Kaufst du ein 450 Watt NT, wie das Cougar, bist du gut abgesichert, damit kannst du auch eine GTX 570 antreiben.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was taugt dieses NT be quiet! System Power (S6) 450W?
Namentlich kommt es mir realtiv alt vor.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du solltest eher zu einem Pure Power greifen, denn bei dem System Power gibt es von uns keine Endkunden Garantie, da es für die Integration durch Systembuilder gedacht ist und nicht ohne Rechner verkauft werden sollte.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich brauche kein NT, habe ja schon ein sehr gutes.
Das System lies sowas vermute, allerdings habe ich mich gefragt was es taugt.

Allerdings wird es auch ohne PC verkauft!


----------



## poiu (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Von HEC gibt es neue Netzteile, sehen bissl komisch aus  und die neuen Cougar Vortex Lüfter erst


----------



## b0s (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wasserverbrauch 49 Liter?  Ah ich verstehe , ein Wasserkraftwerk für den PC!
Und es leistet bis zu 950 Watt in einer Stunde Dauerbetrieb!  Ist Energieklasse A jetzt das neue 80plus Gold?


----------



## $$Sushi$$ (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Tach,

ch habe ein ENlight 300Watt Netzteil an ein Sockel A Board bestöpselt,  und nur wenn ich den Strom anschalte fängt es komisch an zu zischen oder  fiepen.

Es hört sich an wie die Spannungswandler unter Volllast aufm Mainboard, also Spulenfiepen.
Aber es kommt defeinitiv vom Netzteil inneren.

Das Board mit Cpu und Ram ist aus!

Nur mit einem anderen Board und System ist das nicht.
Also das macht mir nen bischen Angst, denn ich will ungern was kaputt machen 

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenns komische Geräusche macht, würde ich es nicht mehr benutzen und austauschen.


----------



## $$Sushi$$ (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, nur es läuft in anderen Systemen mit Graka und einem Celeron D stabil ohne Geräusche.
Auch im Standby


----------



## soulpain (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das dürfte auch durchaus eine Drossel sein, aber da kannst Du nicht viel machen. Schäden gibt es kurzfristig wahrscheinlich keine, besser wäre natürlich ein anderes Netzteil für das System.


----------



## $$Sushi$$ (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das heißt, ich kann mein Xilence QX Series aus meinem Hauptrechner ausbauen?


----------



## Frosdedje (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hier sind mal neue Netzteilreviews:

- Corsair TX550M bei JonnyGURU:
Corsair TX550M 550W Review
Die dort gemessenen Spannungen bei unerschiedlichen Lasten sowie die Spannungsquali
waren gut und bei der Verarbeitung gab es dort nur wenig, was angekreidet werden könnte.

- HighPower Direct12 BR 850W bei hardwaresecrets:
High Power Direct12 BR 850 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets
Das Innere von High Power sieht im Punkto Aufbau der Elektronik, Verlötung der
Unterseite und vier Shunts bei eine geworbene +12V-Leitung sehr High Power-typisch aus .
Auch wenn das Ding anstandslos seine Nennleistung + bis zu 990W peak liefern kann und 
niedige Restwelligkeitwerte hatte, so fiel das Netzteil durch die schlechte Spannungsstabilität
der +3,3V durch.


----------



## Shi (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Neue Netzteile von Cougar: A-Serie jetzt auch in höheren Leistungsklassen - netzteil, cougar


hat jemand schon so eins bzw. nähere Infos?


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der Link kommt aus dem Thread:Cougar A-Series 560 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

Dann scheint an dieser Leistungsverlust geschichte(gab dazu irgendwomal einen Link) doch was dran zu sein.


----------



## soulpain (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die sind wirklich ein bisschen leiser durch die weichen Kanten an den Belüftungslöchern.
Von der Elektronik ist das 560er nicht allzu weit entfernt von den kleineren, beim 660 und 760-W-Modell haben sie jedenfalls schon mal größere Kühlkörper wie bei der G-Serie (mit diesem Cougar-Logo). Das 660er hat Überlast ganz gut überstanden. So schlecht, wie bei Hardwaresecrets dargestellt, sind sie nicht. Aber es ist eben eine günstige Serie. Die Spannungen sind nicht perfekt, aber auch nicht schädlich. Mehr kann ich im Moment noch nicht dazu sagen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



$$Sushi$$ schrieb:


> Das heißt, ich kann mein Xilence QX Series aus meinem Hauptrechner ausbauen?


 
Ja, das kannst du dann auch gleich mit entsorgen.


----------



## $$Sushi$$ (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und auch bei dem Xilence Netzteil ist es so.
Also liegts wohl am Board, was ich hier oben Garantiert nicht starten werde.

PS: Hehe, das hat 80+ Bronze, läuft mit meiner Config leise und kühl. Was falsch an dem Teil?


----------



## soulpain (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Xilence ist nicht so gut, weil sie uns nicht wie andere Hersteller bestechen, damit wir gut über sie reden.

@ Hersteller
Ich bevozuge Bargeld in großen Gelbeuteln mit $-Zeichen darauf.

Xilence ist besser geworden als früher, aber auch nicht besser als jeder andere X-beliebige Hersteller mit Bronze-Produkten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Xilence ist besser geworden als früher, aber auch nicht besser als jeder andere X-beliebige Hersteller mit Bronze-Produkten.


 
Aber auch nur eine Serie ist brauchbar, die Red Wing Serie kannst du weiterhin wegwerfen.


----------



## poiu (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Xilence ist nicht so gut, weil sie uns nicht wie andere Hersteller bestechen, damit wir gut über sie reden.
> 
> @ Hersteller
> Ich bevozuge Bargeld in großen Gelbeuteln mit $-Zeichen darauf.



 du hast vergessen deine Adresse anzugeben

Bisher wurde ich nur mit T shirts bestochen, die hatten aber einer genauso gute Qualität (kaputte Knopflöcher) wie die Netzteile

Betreff Xilence

erzhlt der Eddy nicht das da was neues kommt


----------



## soulpain (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Stimmt, die RedWing waren leider nicht so gut. In der Preisklasse gab es schlimmere, aber kaufen sollte man sich die auch nicht unbedingt.
Es gab da mal eine Seite, die hat ein Modell getestet, eines der besseren mit active PFC. Der Lüfter war auch von Xilence, allerdings haben die im Original ein eher günstiges (wenn auch sehr leises) Lager.

http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=395790


----------



## poiu (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

meinst diese Seite:

Xilence RedWing 420W Rev.3 - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow! Forum

http://www.pcworld.fr/article/comparatif-de-105-alimentations/xilence-xp600-12-r-resultats/95581/


----------



## soulpain (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Inter-Tech hat ja jetzt dasselbe Design wie Xilence (in non-modular) und Ultron:
Inter-Tech Combat Power CP Modular 650W ATX 2.2 (88882083) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

650 W für 40 EUR - das muss einfach gut sein!


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Immerhin zwei starke 12 Volt Leitungen.


----------



## poiu (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> das muss einfach gut sein!



für einiges bestimmt, als Türstopper zum beipsiel


----------



## soulpain (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die neue 2x 1 Ampere auf +12 V Technologie. 

Inter-Tech Combat "The Smoker" Power.


----------



## poiu (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

gucktmal da hat einer die Vorteile von der Corsair AX1200 @ Flextronic Single Rail Technologie entdeckt 

5 cent vs 200 amp - YouTube


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sieht schick aus.


----------



## $$Sushi$$ (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nene, ich vertrau dem Teil.
Ich hatte davor mal ein RedWing, aber das ist auch schon rausgeflogen, als ich ne 8800GTS bekommen hab, und es mächtig warm wurde.
Das QX Series ist wirklich gut, wird sogar unter Last nicht warm, als ich den Q6600 noch hatte 
Schön leise und hat sogar die wichtigsten Schutzfunktionen.


----------



## Samothx (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

halloe erstmal und grüße von kaki ^^

also zu meinem problem mein netzteil hat sich vor wenigen tagen verabschiedet und ich bin unschlüssig bzw ich habe keine ahung auf was ich bei netzteilen achten muss beim kauf

Mein Sys sieht wiefolgt aus

i5 750 @2,66 (söllte aber auf mindestens 3,3 Ghz)
750 Gb festplatte 32mb
2x2 Gb ram @1333
N570 GTX TwinfrozerIII OC PE (soll nicht übertaktet werden)

vllt kann mir ja von euch jmd sagen wieviel watt ich so ca brauche oder sogar n vorschlag machen welches geeignet wäre


----------



## b0s (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

550 bis 700 Watt würde ich an deiner Stelle ins Auge fassen.

Für konkrete Modellvorschläge bräuchten wir noch weitere Rahmenbedingungen: Soll es besonders effizient, leise, kostengünstig, gutaussehend, etc.. sein?


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Für dein System sollte ein gutes Netzteil mit 500 bis 550 Watt ausreichen. Sehr, sehr gut, aber eben auch teuer wäre ein Seasonic X-560 (bei Bedarf auch das größere X-660). Immernoch sehr gut und dabei preislich attraktiver wäre zum Beispiel ein BeQuiet Straight Power E8 580 CM.


----------



## Philipus II (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenns etwas lauter sein darf, sind auch XFX Pro 550/650 bzw. die modularen Modelle eine Option. Das Preis Leistungsverhältnis stimmt.
Sonst: High End: Seasonic X
Leise und gehobene Mittelklasse: Listan be quiet! E8


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ausreichend ist auch ein Pure Power L8 CM530.


----------



## Systemcrash (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Oder ein Antec HCG 520


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist nur noch schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## Systemcrash (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Argh, meine Standardempfehlung hat Lieferschwierigkeiten?

Dann werf ich mal das Seasonic S12II 520 und Antec TP New 550 in den Ring.

Bin mir nämlich nicht sicher ob das Antec VP550P ein aquädater Ersatz für das HCG 520 ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich auch nicht, aber das High Current Gamer scheint irgendwie auszulaufen.


----------



## poiu (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ob da in Christoph Worten bissl Wahrheit war und Antec scih aus dem High end & Middle Segment NT Markt zurückzieht?

@Samothx

550W sind mehr als ausreichend für das System


----------



## iFlatland (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kopie von Meine Wunschliste 13.09.2011, 23:20 | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland Ich glaube 750W sind genug damit mein Setup genug Strom unter volllast hat. Welches Netzteile bis max 150 euro (absolute schmerz-weingrenze) wäre stark genug und leise. Wichtig ist mir schon das es leise ist 

Mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn du es leise willst, kauf dir das BeQuiet E9.
be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## iFlatland (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Biste sicher das 580Watt unter volllast ausreichen? Die Graka braucht schon an sich allein 250Watt? Dankeschön für deine Hilfe


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, sofern du nicht allzu stark übertaktest, ist das mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Harry70 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

An Stefan@be quiet!

Würde das Nezteil auch für eine GTX 480 AMP reichen oder doch lieber das gleiche wie ich habe?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sofern nichts übertaktet werden soll (und du keine Power Viren nutzt), sollte sogar das 480/500W E9 mehr als ausreichend sein


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Argh, meine Standardempfehlung hat Lieferschwierigkeiten?
> 
> Dann werf ich mal das Seasonic S12II 520 und Antec TP New 550 in den Ring.
> 
> Bin mir nämlich nicht sicher ob das Antec VP550P ein aquädater Ersatz für das HCG 520 ist


 

Das VP550P ist ein gutes Nt, mit niedrigen R&N Werten. Im IDLE ist es sehr leise, unter Last wiederum sehr laut. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, aber das High Current Gamer scheint irgendwie auszulaufen.


 
So weit ich das mit bekommen habe, wird Antec viele neue NTs auf den Markt bringen. Und das wohl noch dieses Jahr.


----------



## poiu (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hier mal paar Bilder vom Huntkey R90 Jumper Platinen rückseite:

PS sorry konnte die Platine nicht entfernen hätte zwei Kabel abknippsen müssen 

wie man sieht steht auf der Platine HK400

 JAJA  soulpain war da nicht was das es keine 400W Entwicklung sei die auf 300W runtergelabelt wurde


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Für eine Handy Cam sind das echt gute Fotos 

Ja, das Jumper 300W gefällt mir echt sehr gut, nur der verwendete Lüfter der dazu noch im IDLE recht hoch dreht, gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## poiu (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja an sich technisch wirklich gut, nur der verbaute Lüfter ist einfach gesagt Kacke  

aber rest steht dann im Review, ich glaube danach redet der Soulpain nicht mehr mit mir 

PS woher weißt den das ich die mit meinem Handy gemacht habe Oo hab hier übrigens keine Cam mehr  und das Handy genugt meinen Ansprüchen vollkommen


----------



## Rolk (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wurde nicht angedeutet das die nächste Revision einen besseren Lüfter bekommt?


----------



## poiu (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja die neuen Versionen sollen einen gleitlager Lüfter bekommen, ob der besser ist?


----------



## soulpain (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

400 W ist *nicht* die Dauerleistung. Andere HuntKey-Produkte haben ebenfalls die Peak-Leistung im Namen, genauer gesagt alle OEM-Produkte (HKXXX).

Der Lüfter wird auch in 100-EUR-Netzteilen von CWT und Co. verwendet, schlechter oder besser als bei anderen ist er also nicht.


----------



## Frosdedje (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Neues aus dem Hause Nox:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/182691-zwei-neue-netzteilreihen-von-nox.html

Hersteller ist CWT (klingt schon mal gut), aber die Frage ist, ob Nox auf ein ordentliches Mittelkasse-Modell 
ala PSHII oder nur auf eine Enisgerelekronik wie die DSAII setzen wird.


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Der Lüfter wird auch in 100-EUR-Netzteilen von CWT und Co. verwendet, schlechter oder besser als bei anderen ist er also nicht.


 
Deswegen wird der Lüfter aber nicht besser - finde ich. Oder anders ich würde und habe bereits Netzteile kritisiert, die diesen Lüfter ebenfalls verbaut haben. Mich würde es jetzt nicht stören, wenn der Lüfter in einem 30-40€ Nt verbaut ist, da würde ich so etwas vernachlässigen aber hier sind wir ja in einer anderen Preis Liga. 

Ich meine an der Drehzahl des Jumper 300 lässt sich sicher noch etwas optimieren, aber das Lagergeräusch bleibt ja leider. 

Alternativen: 
Globefan(RL4Z B1352512M)
Young Lin DFS132512H

Ob die mehr kosten weis ich nicht, aber auf jeden Fall haben diese Lüfter ein deutlich angenehmeres Lagergeräusch. 


@poiu

/sign

Mit Opera sieht man, die verwendete Kamera, wenn man auf Bildoptionen geht.


----------



## poiu (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das teil hat nenn Lagergeräusch wie nee Kaffeemühle 

@Hirschi ach ja stimmt, hab die fotos ja 1zu1 rein gestellt, normalerweise konvertiere ich die um


----------



## Systemcrash (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> ob da in Christoph Worten bissl Wahrheit war und Antec scih aus dem High end & Middle Segment NT Markt zurückzieht?


 
Als High-End würde ich die HCG nicht bezeichnen, eher als solide Mittelklasse.

Trotzdem ärgerlich, das meine Standardempfehlung bald nicht mehr erhältlich ist. Nachdem die XFX auch rausfallen gibts in dem Wattbereich nix Vergleichbares. Oder schwirrt da noch das ein oder andere umgelabelte Seasonic rum?


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Systemcrash

JouJye hat da was im Angebot, allerdings noch recht teuer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Als High-End würde ich die HCG nicht bezeichnen, eher als solide Mittelklasse.





poiu schrieb:


> ob da in Christoph Worten bissl Wahrheit war und Antec scih aus dem High end & *Middle Segment *NT Markt zurückzieht?




 hab ich doch gesagt 

das XFX Pro 550W ist doch noch immer empfehlenswert, dann gibt es das Corsair TX550M wobei ich da lieber zum Seasonic S12II-520Bronze 520W ATX 2.2 | Geizhals.at Deutschland greifen würde.

wenn es Preiswert sein soll gibt es immer noch das AC Fusion für 40€ ist zwar nur S12 aber für denn Preis brauchbar


----------



## soulpain (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich finde es ja lustig, dass gesagt wird, Antec würde *neuerdings* planen, billige Netzteile zu bauen.


----------



## poiu (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ey ich sage das nicht, es ist nur reine Spekulation  

aber abwarten wir werden ja sehen wohin Antec sich bewegen wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> das XFX Pro 550W ist doch noch immer empfehlenswert, dann gibt es das Corsair TX550M wobei ich da lieber zum Seasonic S12II-520Bronze 520W ATX 2.2 | Geizhals.at Deutschland greifen würde.



Stellt sich die Frage, wann das Seasonic S12III rauskommt?



poiu schrieb:


> wenn es Preiswert sein soll gibt es immer noch das AC Fusion für 40€ ist zwar nur S12 aber für denn Preis brauchbar



Beim Arctic fehlen aber Schutzschaltungen.


----------



## poiu (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Beim Arctic fehlen aber Schutzschaltungen.



ja, für denn Preis gibt es halt nix geschenkt 



> Stellt sich die Frage, wann das Seasonic S12III rauskommt?



die kommen ende des jahres


----------



## soulpain (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ne, Ende des Jahres wird das nichts mehr mit der G-Serie, leider.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> ja, für denn Preis gibt es halt nix geschenkt


 
Doch, es gibt einen schicken Lüfter.


----------



## Samothx (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hallo nochmal hatte für mein system :
i5 750 @2,66 (söllte aber auf mindestens 3,3 Ghz)---(dann mit Noctua NH-D14, derzeit mit standart intel ding)
750 Gb festplatte 32mb
2x2 Gb ram @1333
N570 GTX TwinfrozerIII OC PE (soll nicht übertaktet werden)

nun folgendes BQ NT ins auge gefasst ,könntet ihr mir eure meinung zu dem NT geben (und wie geschrieben soll nichts bis auf den CPU übertaktet werden) und ,oder ob es bei nichtübertakten wenigestens laufen würde 

mfg
Samothx


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Welches NT hast du denn jetzt im Auge?


----------



## poiu (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Ne, Ende des Jahres wird das nichts mehr mit der G-Serie, leider.



schade  wusste das die sich verspäten aber dachte bis ende des Jahres schaffen die es nach D. na ja 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Doch, es gibt einen schicken Lüfter.


 



@Samothx

welches BQ?


----------



## Frosdedje (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Antec würde *neuerdings* planen, billige Netzteile zu bauen.


Wie stellt Antec sich das vor?
So in der Art wie das Antec VP550P 550W mit solider und gut verlöteter Delta-Electronics Platine
oder noch preiswerter?
Und nach RealHardTechX wurde die HCG Plus-Reihe gestrichen.


----------



## poiu (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

HCG Plus wurde schon gestrichen als Christoph bei ANtec war, so vor zwei Monaten.


----------



## Samothx (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hallo nochmal hatte für mein system :
i5 750 @2,66 (söllte aber auf mindestens 3,3 Ghz)---(dann mit Noctua NH-D14, derzeit mit standart intel ding)
750 Gb festplatte 32mb
2x2 Gb ram @1333
N570 GTX TwinfrozerIII OC PE (soll nicht übertaktet werden)

nun folgendes BQ NT ins auge gefasst ,Geizhals.at Deutschland ihr mir eure meinung zu  dem NT geben (und wie geschrieben soll nichts bis auf den CPU übertaktet  werden) und ,oder ob es bei nichtübertakten wenigestens laufen würde 

mfg
Samothx


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber welches BeQuiet denn? Da musst du mal einen Link zu setzen.


----------



## Samothx (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

oh mein gott also irwie geht jetzt aber auch garnichts -.- 3ter versuch

hallo nochmal hatte für mein system :
i5 750 @2,66 (söllte aber auf mindestens 3,3 Ghz)---(dann mit Noctua NH-D14, derzeit mit standart intel ding)
750 Gb festplatte 32mb
2x2 Gb ram @1333
N570 GTX TwinfrozerIII OC PE (soll nicht übertaktet werden)

nun folgendes BQ NT ins auge gefasst ,be quiet! System Power 80Plus 550W ATX 2.2 (S6-SYS-UA-550W/BN091) | Geizhals.at Deutschland vllt könntet  ihr mir eure meinung zu  dem NT geben (und wie geschrieben soll nichts  bis auf den CPU übertaktet  werden) und ,oder ob es bei nichtübertakten  wenigestens laufen würde 

mfg
Samothx


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nicht das System Power nehmen. 
Uralt, keine Garantie, nicht zu empfehlen.

Was willst du denn jetzt genau für das NT ausgeben?


----------



## Systemcrash (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> hab ich doch gesagt



Sry, my fault  . Hab immer noch im Kopp, das Antec angeblich die Dinger im High-Segment streichen will.


@Samothx 						

Diese hier:

XFX Core Edition PRO 550W ATX 2.3 (P1-550S-XXB9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Seasonic S12II-520Bronze 520W ATX 2.2 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Samothx schrieb:


> nun folgendes BQ NT ins auge gefasst ,be quiet! System Power 80Plus 550W ATX 2.2 (S6-SYS-UA-550W/BN091) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 Warum kein Pure Power L8? (hier sollte das 430W auch für dein aktuelles System ausreichend sein)


----------



## Systemcrash (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich sag zwar nicxht das du ein bq kaufen sollst, aber Stefans Empfehlung ist besser als dein ausgesuchtes NT.

Und hab für weniger Geld schon oben was Besseres empfohlen


----------



## Frosdedje (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und LC-Power hat in ihrem Netzteilsortiment aufgeräumt, mal mehr, mal weniger gut.
Beim Silent Giant Green Power wurde das GP2 mit 550W durch eines mit zwei 
+12V-leitungen mit 19 A und insgesamt 364W (bisher: 282W) ersetzt (allerdings 
noch nicht gut genug), während das LC6650 GP3 beim Thema +12V-Leitung jetzt 
mit 550W gesamt @12V wirbt, was schon ein positives Zeichen ist.
Aber wenn noch an anderen Sachen wie die Spannungsstabilität, etc. gearbeitet 
wird, könnte es noch was werden. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Netzteilreviews:
- Corsair TX550M 550W bei hardwaresecrets:
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/artic...-Review/1414/1

- Enermax Platimax 600W bei hardwaresecrets:
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/artic...ly-Review/1415
Die eingesetzte Platine in einem hellen beige findet man üblich bei sehr preiswerte 
Netzteile und die grausige Verlötung (  ) ist nicht Enermax-typisch,
aber dafür bringt das Modell es fertig, die 600W ohne Ausfälle liefern.


----------



## poiu (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Oh sieht ja übel aus die Platine Oo unüblich für Enermax  das ist ja super Flower Qualität


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> das ist ja super Flower Qualität


 
Mach sie nicht schlechter als sie sind.


----------



## Samothx (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

vielen dank für die vielen post werde mich wahrscheinlich für das XFX Core Edition PRO 550W entscheiden
*
*


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jop, gute Wahl, ist aber nicht ganz leise, wenn es unter Volllast läuft.
Wobei du dort wohl eh nie hinkommen wirst.


----------



## Systemcrash (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Argh, das Enermax sieht schrecklich aus. Und ich dachte das wär eine High-End-Serie


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Deswegen wird der Lüfter aber nicht besser - finde ich. Oder anders ich würde und habe bereits Netzteile kritisiert, die diesen Lüfter ebenfalls verbaut haben. Mich würde es jetzt nicht stören, wenn der Lüfter in einem 30-40€ Nt verbaut ist, da würde ich so etwas vernachlässigen aber hier sind wir ja in einer anderen Preis Liga.
> 
> Ich meine an der Drehzahl des Jumper 300 lässt sich sicher noch etwas optimieren, aber das Lagergeräusch bleibt ja leider.
> 
> ...




@soulpain

Möchtest du nichts mehr dazu sagen? Fände ich schon interessant.


----------



## Shi (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gibts schon n Test zu dem? LC-Power Pro-Line LC7600 V2.3 X_Type 550W ATX 2.3 | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## turbosnake (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was ist eigentlich das stärkste Passiv-(atx)NT?


----------



## poiu (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Empfehlenswert ist das Seasonic X460 

onst gibt es noch das Super Flower Golden Silent Fanless Platinum 500W ATX 2.3 (SF-500P14FG) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich kann euch beruhigen, dass HCP 750 von Antec hat definitiv eine funktionierende OCP 
Das Teil hat mich gerade ausm Benchmark geworfen und ich musste erstmal ne Minute warten bevor ich wieder starten konnte (Sys 2 in der Sig) 
Das OC auf den 580ern war wohl zuviel


----------



## Frosdedje (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Gibts schon n Test zu dem? LC-Power Pro-Line LC7600 V2.3 X_Type 550W ATX 2.3 | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


Von der 550W-Version habe ich bisher kein Netzteilreview gesehen, sondern
nur von der kleineren Version mit 450W, das bei Planet3DNow getestet wurde.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Wer will meine Frage, die ich im Forum von ComputerBase erstellt habe, benatworten?  
ComputerBase Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Netzteildiskussionsthread


----------



## turbosnake (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn man nicht den Opera benutzt kann man die Lösung mit Google finden.
Ich werde sie aber nicht verraten, da ich es so nicht gewusst hätte.


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Wer will meine Frage, die ich im Forum von ComputerBase erstellt habe, benatworten?
> ComputerBase Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Netzteildiskussionsthread


 
Done Meister!

Ich habs auch nur herausgekriegt, weil ich den Test schon gelesen habe


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Wer will meine Frage, die ich im Forum von ComputerBase erstellt habe, benatworten?
> ComputerBase Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Netzteildiskussionsthread


 
Enermax Platimax Modell EPM750AWT 

Als du was von BeQuiet gesagt hast, hatte ich mit Enermax schon gerechnet, dann musste man nur nach den neuen Platimax suchen.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Wer will meine Frage, die ich im Forum von ComputerBase erstellt habe, benatworten?
> ComputerBase Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Netzteildiskussionsthread


Ich.

Das ist definitiv ein Bild von einem Dark Power Pro P8 oder P9, das siehst du auch am Gehäuse. Ich denke, dass es sich hier um einen Irrtum handelt.

Hast du schon Kontakt mit dem Redakteur aufgenommen?


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Ich.
> 
> Das ist definitiv ein Bild von einem Dark Power Pro P8 oder P9, das siehst du auch am Gehäuse. Ich denke, dass es sich hier um einen Irrtum handelt.
> 
> Hast du schon Kontakt mit dem Redakteur aufgenommen?


 
Bist du dir wirklich so sicher? 

Hier der Test. 

Von einem TT Netzteil


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ein Thermaltake? 
Die Dinger sehen doch von innen inzwischen alle gleich aus?


----------



## soulpain (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Denkt doch mal logisch. Das Thermaltake Berlin hat ganz andere Maße als das be quiet!, das geht garnicht.
Das ist das falsche Bild.


----------



## b0s (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Auch zu erkennen am (nicht) gesleevten Kabel und der unterschiedlichen Platinenfarbe.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Bist du dir wirklich so sicher?


 Ja, wirklich
Schau mal nach ein paar Bildern von unserem Dark Power Pro.

Oder schau dir mal das Gehäuse genauer an. Wenn du genau hinschaust, siehst du ein 'doppelhäutiges Gehäuse', Metallinnenleben mit einer zweiten Plastikhaut - wie unsere Dark Power Pro Serie.
AUch das CM schaut danach aus.

Kurzum: das ist ein Dark Power...


----------



## poiu (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

joop für mich sieht das auch 1zu1 nach BQ aus

PS das bild wurde korrigiert 

Thermaltake Berlin 630 Watt Netzteil im Test - Seite 3 | Review | Technic3D

dafür aber  fehlt hier noch eins aus dem Innenraum, was ist denn da bei Technic3D los 

be quiet! Straight Power BQT E8-CM-680W im Test - Seite 3 | Review | Technic3D


----------



## Lee (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eine Frage:

Ein PC den ich hier zu reparieren habe zeigt folgendes Phänomen: Wenn man ihn einschaltet, rührt sich überhaupt nichts. Wenn man nun irgendwas an der Hardware verändert, zum Beispiel den 24 pin ATX nur noch als 20 Pin ATX reinsteckt, oder die Festplatten vom Strom nimmt, oder einen Ram Riegel raus nimmt, oder den Front USB Absteckt, startet der PC. Sobald man nun erneut etwas verändert, also zum Beispiel den 20 Pin ATX wieder zu nem 24pin macht oder wieder beide Ram Riegel reinsteckt etc... kann es sein, dass der PC erneut nicht mehr an geht. 
Noch besser: Wenn man es jetzt durch entfernen/umstecken geschafft hat, dass der PC grundsätzlich eine Zeit lang auf Knopfdruck angeht, man dann das Netzteil ausmacht und den Stecker zieht, dann wieder ansteckt und versucht dann den PC zu starten, geht er nicht mehr. 

Noch etwas: Immer wenn man versucht ihn zu starten, und er nicht angeht, ertönt in der Zeit in der man die Startpins am Mainboard überbrückt ein sehr leises hochfrequentes Geräusch.

Ich habe bereits überprüft, es liegt nicht am Startknopf des Gehäuses. Komischerweise funktioniert er, wenn er denn mal läuft, einwandfrei . Der PC läuft jetzt seit 24 Stunden ohne Probleme und es lässt sich wie gewohnt arbeiten, nur wird er möglicherweise nicht mehr angehen wenn ich ihn ausschalte, deshalb lasse ich ihn jetzt einfach mal laufen.

Im Grunde kann es ja entweder nur das Mainboard sein, oder eben das Netzteil. Ich vermute ja, dass es das Netzteil ist. Weil ich aber nicht zuhause bin und hier keine Möglichkeit habe mit anderen Netzteil und Board zu testen, kann ich nichts sicheres sagen. 

Was haltet ihr von der ganzen Sache? Kann das durchs Netzteil ausgelößt sein? Es ist übrigens ein *Cougar A350*. 
Wenn mir nichts besseres einfällt werde ich einfach am Dienstag ein neues Netzteil kaufen, und hoffen, dass es dann geht...


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du wirst nicht umher kommen ein anderes Netzteil zu testen.


----------



## Frosdedje (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich habe schon seit Tagen verrückte Ideen für einige Netzteilserien und für welche mit den Namen :
- New York
- Queen (Die Band, wo Freddy Mercury sang)
- TechPowerUp
- Chicago

Und bevor ich meine Vorstellungen zu diesen Reihen d.h Lastverteilung, 
Einteilung, Kühlung, etc. poste, will ich erstmal wissen:
- Wie sollen sie eingeteilt werden (300, 400W, etc.)
- Wie soll die Lastverteilung aussehen? (+12V-Gesamtleistung und Einteilung der +12V reichen schonmal)
- Kühlung (passiv oder aktiv, Lüftergröße, Lage und Anzahl)
- gewünschte Hersteller der Elektronik
- Anzahl der Stecker 
- Optik
- Besonderheiten (DC-DC, Kabelmanagment, etc.)


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn das Queen Crest auf einem Netzteil landet werde ich eigenhändig jedes einzelne zerstören.


----------



## Frosdedje (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> werde ich eigenhändig jedes einzelne zerstören.


Weshalb?


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Weil man mit so einem Andenken nicht Werbung für ein Netzteil macht!


----------



## Shi (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich suche ein Netzteil das mein Super Flower ersetzen kann, hochqualitativ, leise, hocheffizient und mit KM soll es sein.
Hab das Modu 87+ und das Cougar SX 550 im Auge, gibt es noch Alternativen?


----------



## Philipus II (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Seasonic X 560?


----------



## Gast1111 (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Für dein System reichen:
-X-460 Fanless
-X-560
-GX 600
-Modu 87+ (600W?)

Ich würde jetzt von oben nach unten sagen für deine Kriterien


----------



## Shi (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hat sich erledigt, hab ein GX 1050 (!) für 110 inkl geschossen^^


----------



## Gast1111 (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ach das von Pirate85?


----------



## thom_cat (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich hoffe die gx sind leiser als die cmx/sx


----------



## Gast1111 (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also vllt. hatte ich nen Golden Sample, aber mein SX war leise


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



thom_cat schrieb:


> ich hoffe die gx sind leiser als die cmx/sx


 
Das 1050 ist nicht leise, kann auch nicht leise sein bei der Leistung.


----------



## turbosnake (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kann man für 1000W nicht auch 2 leise NTs nehmen?


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kann man, aber über den Sinn lässt sich streiten. Wohin mit den beiden NTs, und da wäre dann noch die Bastelgeschichte mit dem Power On Kabel. Wer nicht löten kann, der sollte es lassen. 

Aber wartet bis morgen, da habe ich etwas im Angebot, was genau diese Sache betrifft.


----------



## Gast1111 (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Adapter??


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Adapter??


 
So ähnlich. 



Spoiler



Marketing Feature 



Aber Morgen gibt es mehr


----------



## Gast1111 (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich wills jetzt wissen  --> PN


----------



## turbosnake (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wann ungefähr?
Also Morgens oder Abends?


----------



## thom_cat (2. November 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> Also vllt. hatte ich nen Golden Sample, aber mein SX war leise



Liegt auch immer im eigenen empfinden.
Für mich waren beide zu laut, da hab ich auf jeden Fall leisere da gehabt!


----------



## Shi (2. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das 1050 ist nicht leise, kann auch nicht leise sein bei der Leistung.


 Ich denke es wird nicht laut sein, wenn mein bescheidener PC dran hängt.


----------



## thom_cat (2. November 2011)

Die Auslastung ist ja nur ein Punkt, der das beeinflusst...


----------



## Systemcrash (2. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

... aber ein großer


----------



## thom_cat (2. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

richtig, aber auch die auswahl und auslegung des lüfters ist nicht ohne


----------



## Systemcrash (2. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Klar, wenn der Fan temperaturgesteuert ist wird er bei Hitzestau im Case stärker loslegen als im coolen Tower 

Das meintest du doch, gelle?


----------



## thom_cat (3. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

jein, dachte eher daran, dass manche hersteller von hause aus mehr wert auf einen leisen betrieb legen, andere dagegen wollen eher gute temps im netzteil und lassen deshalb den lüfter immer etwas schneller drehen.


----------



## Systemcrash (3. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich dachte eigentlich, du meintest das nur im Bezug auf speziell dieses NT  . Und das hat eben nur eine Auslegung


----------



## thom_cat (3. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja, das ist natürlich richtig.


----------



## Gast1111 (4. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gute Temps im Netzteil sind  Wichtig sind gute Bauteile


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (4. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Gute Temps im Netzteil sind  Wichtig sind gute Bauteile


 Öhm...

Nunja, höhere Temperaturen im Netzteil bedeuten auch, dass bessere Bauteile nötig sind.


----------



## Gast1111 (4. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, ist ja nicht so als ob 40° irgendwas aus machen würden  (Ich geh jetzt von der Primärseite aus)


----------



## poiu (4. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

nette auflistung : 

Netzteil-Geschwister: Von Klonen, Kopien, Großfamilien und Gen-Defekten - Vielfalt oder Einfalt? Netzteile im Original und als Kopie


----------



## Systemcrash (4. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Von Igor? Nein, Danke, dieser Fanatic ist mir zu voreingenommen.


Temps im Netzteil sind mir nicht ganz egal. Ich bekam immer nen schlechtes Gefühl, wenn da wirklich heiße Luft rausgehauen wurde


----------



## higH (4. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hey leute hier mein system

Windows Vista 32 Bit 

Arbeitsspeicher: 2GB 

Grafikkarte: gtx 560

Prozessor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 2.13 GHz 

bräuchte ein neues netzteil weil mein altes anscheinend zu schwach ist mir wurde das hier empfohlen Super Flower SF450P-14P PC-Netzteil 450 Watt ATX2.31: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

ist das für mein system etc geeignet?? danke schonmal für eure antworten 

mfg


----------



## Systemcrash (5. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eher nicht, eher fliegts dir um die Ohren, Finger weg  von dieser Steinzeit-Technik

Würde dir eher so was empfehlen:

XFX Core Edition PRO 550W ATX 2.3 (P1-550S-XXB9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06204-6/0761345-06205-3/0761345-23850-2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Welches NT hast du eigentlich derzeit?


----------



## Crenshaw (5. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nen Böller aus nem Fertigrechner hat er  
SHA450-12EUP Ich hatte ihm das empfeohlen weil er ein möglichst günstiges wollte


----------



## higH (5. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hey  

hier das aktuelle netzteil http://www.amazon.com/Dell-Dimension-Precision-Workstations-Identical/dp/B002WZVJGA
wie Crenshaw schon gesagt hat es müsste möglichst billig sein und die benötigten anschlüsse für meine gtx 560 haben und genug saft geben rest ist mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal 

mfg


----------



## Systemcrash (5. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist das günstigste, was ich empfehlen kann:

Cougar A400 400W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Würde wegen ein paar Euro nicht riskieren den ganzen PC ins Nirwana zu schießen


----------



## poiu (5. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wenn es günstig sein soll dann gibt es noch die :

Rasurbo Real&Power 450W ATX 2.3 (RAP450) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cooler Master GX Series 80PLUS Bronze 450W ATX 2.3 (RS-450-ACAA-D3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Frosdedje (5. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Neues von LC-Power, aber diesmal mit 300W und 80 Plus-Silber:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...netzteil-mit-80-plus-silber-von-lc-power.html


----------



## poiu (5. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist doch nicht neu, kenn ich schon


----------



## lu89 (5. November 2011)

Frosdedje schrieb:
			
		

> Neues von LC-Power, aber diesmal mit 300W und 80 Plus-Silber:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/184602-neues-300w-netzteil-mit-80-plus-silber-von-lc-power.html



LC Power bessert sich aber langsam echt . Ein paar Nts von denen kann man schon empfehlen.


----------



## Systemcrash (5. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Coolermaster hat leider keine 2 PCIe und nur 3x Molex, ist also nicht ideal . Wenn man da noch mit einem PCIe-Adapter hantiert hat man dann nur 1 Molex frei, außer man haut noch Y-Kabel daran.

Ob LC sich bessert, weiß ich nicht  , vielleicht achten sie aber inzwischen beim Einkaufen auf mehr Quali


----------



## poiu (5. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

für 37 muss man Abstriche machen, besser als die anderen Knallfrösche in der Preisregion ist es allemal XD


----------



## Systemcrash (5. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Vermutung oder Wissen  ?


----------



## poiu (6. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wieso, ist ein normales ENhance nix besonderes bissl abgespeckte Verkabelung und Bestückung, würde ich jedem Linkword vorziehen

falls du fragst ob ich es hier hatte nein


----------



## Systemcrash (6. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kleines Mißverständnis, ich dachte du meintest dass das LC-Power.

Natürlich ist das GX besser als was er bisher hat, keine Frage


----------



## Gast1111 (8. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gibts eigentlich was neues von Holger?


----------



## Systemcrash (8. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Spurlos verschwunden?

Wo ist das große NT-Roundup, das hier schon angekündigt war als ich mich registriert hatte  ?


----------



## poiu (8. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

in Arbeit, aber aktuell hab ich viel um die Ohren und es fehlt noch einiges am Review.

Das RoundUp ist langsam für mich zu einen Damokles schwer geworden


----------



## Gast1111 (8. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie viel fehlt denn noch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> in Arbeit, aber aktuell hab ich viel um die Ohren und es fehlt noch einiges am Review.



Stimmt, da war doch noch eine Geschichte am Laufen, die vor gefühlten 3 Jahren schon im Forum erscheinen sollte.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Machen da die Hersteller nicht Druck? oO


----------



## poiu (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich weiß das der Hannes am Anfang alle 3 Tage von OCZ eine mail bekommen hat " wann kommt der Test, wann kommt der Test" 

Einige haben uns wohl schon aufgegeben  andere die mich gut kennen,  habe ich die Situation erklärt und die haben Verständnis gezeigt.

Ich bin nicht blöde, mir ist bewusst das ich wohl bei einigen verschi**en hab 

Aber das ist mehr Arbeit als ihr euch vorstellen könnt, jeder Chroma Bericht hat 10-15 Seiten, das musste ich auf bröseln, nein falsch die musste ich erstmals selbst verstehen, dann auf bröseln und dann verwertbar machen, das ist viel viel roh Material.

 QUani kennt das als Ing man kriegt jede menge roh Daten und dann kommt : "mach mal was draus"  

Die berichte waren ausgedruckt, hab vieles nochmal in Excel Tabellen eingefügt und die lasten nochmals überprüft, es gab nämlich auch Fehler somit sind auch drei Netzteile rausgeflogen, da die dortigen Chroma berichte nicht verwendbar waren bzw andere Probleme vorlagen. 

Ich bin da ziemlich gründlich und hab auch alles doppelt und dreifach überprüft.

Hier habt ihr mal so zwei ausschnitte aus einem Bericht, viel spaß damit.

Ich werde im Roundup alle berichte Online stellen, bei einen habe ich mir die mühe gemacht und Erläuterungen hinzugefügt, aber hier erstmal ohne 


@quantenslipstream

ach ich hab selbst langsam das Gefühl wenn das online geht sind die meisten NTs EOL, na ja zwei NTS waren das schon als die hier eingetroffen sind XD

PS.

Fotos von denn Netzteilen hab ich auch endlich fertig XD

PPS.



> Wie viel fehlt denn noch?



einiges muss ich noch ausformulieren/Korrigieren, einige Excel Tabellen sind noch nicht komplett und paar andere Kleinigkeiten.
Morgen und Do hab ich etwas zeit, mal sehen wie viel wie gut ich vor ran komme 








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der Umfang mit den Daten, wie du ihn schilderst, lässt mich bei Netzteilen immer wieder zu einem "volksnahen" Test schwenken. So schön, wie das sein mag, ist es bei der Menge an Netzteilen ein verdammt großer Berg Arbeit. Wenn man den in einer bestimmten Zeit nicht stemmt, passt oft der Lohn nicht mehr zum Aufwand, sprich viele potenzielle Leser/Käufer haben das Interesse an den vorgestellten Geräten verloren oder orientieren sich an aktuelleren Modellen. Ich finde das tragisch, war euer Test doch einer, auf den ich mich gefreut habe.


----------



## poiu (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

na ja eigentlich wäre das viel fürher feritg geworden klutten, aber wie das Lebens so spielt 

Eine Zeitlang wusste ich gar nicht ob das überhaupt noch online gehen kann, einige wissen warum bzw. das es Komplikationen gab

erst ende Okt. konnte ich mich drauf verlassen das es klappt neues Problem "Semester beginn" 


kleines Gegenbeispiel noch, der Flori bei CB testet auch bei Be Quiet,
Unsere Chroma berichte sindaber etwas aufwendiger, da ich  noch ein paar extra Wünsche  hatte  wie zB 10% & 120% last usw. 

sieht mal wie viele Tests der veröffentlicht hat seit wir bei Listan im April waren : drei

Artikel: Netzteile - ComputerBase

solange man das nicht hauptberuflich macht reicht die zeit einfach nicht, okay später wenn man  vielleicht die übung hat schon.


Aber ich stimme dir zu solange hier keine Sunmooon Vorort steht, werde ich in Zukunft kleine Brötchen backen!
Nicht missverstehen das war super und interessant, aber auch aufwändig alleine die Organisation und Fahrt war schon  nervenaufreibend!


----------



## Klutten (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mir wurde auch schon die Möglichkeit gegeben, bei Listan und Coolermaster Messwerte zu ermitteln. Ich habe aber von vornherein abgelehnt, da der Aufwand für mich als "Privaten" einfach zu groß wäre. Bei allem Enthusiasmus für Reviews und Tests würde man da noch Geld beilegen - und das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht Sinn der Sache. Das macht dann eben auch den Unterschied zwischen gewerblichen Anliegen wie PCGH oder auch Computerbase und uns allen als Hobby-Tester aus.

Aus arbeitstechnischer Sicht (60-70 Stunden pro Woche) habe ich dieses Jahr auch Vieles komplett zurückgefahren und mich auf zwei Wakü-Artikel für die Print beschränkt. In den nächsten Wochen packe ich aber zumindest das neue Seasonic Platinum an, damit ich rechtzeitig an den Start gehen kann. Arbeit und Schlaf gehen aber auch da wieder vor ...hoffen wir also das Beste.


----------



## poiu (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, da wird irgendwann der aufwand zu Groß, bei Cooler MAster, Enermax ..stehen auch noch die kleinen CHromas dh man muss alles manuell einstellen. Was nicht heißt das dies schlecht ist, man macht alles relativ genau usw. aber es kostet Zeit smit kann man vielleicht ein/zwei Netzteile pro fahrt testen.

Ich mache bald meinen Abschluss  und da wird die Zeit auch nicht mehr, hab schon überlegt mich hier komplett zurückzuziehen.


----------



## Gast1111 (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wo du wohnst, aber falls eher im Süden. Man darf/kann auch bei Corsair in Freiburg an die Chromas zu testen (nach Absprache natürlich)


----------



## Klutten (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Man muss eine Chroma schon vor der Haustür haben, sonst ist der zeit- und geldliche Aufwand einfach zu hoch. Sich mit einem Produkt ausführlich auseinanderzusetzen und viel Arbeit in den Test zu stecken ist der Spaß und auch Anreiz bei der Geschichte, natürlich auch die Verpflichtung. Schließlich möchte man dem Hersteller auch einen gewissen Gegenwert bieten, die Fahrt zu einer der Teststationen wird aber sicher für den Großteil von uns nicht im Rahmen liegen - denke mal an dein Alter und den Aufwand!


----------



## poiu (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wo du wohnst, aber falls eher im Süden. Man darf/kann auch bei Corsair in Freiburg an die Chromas zu testen (nach Absprache natürlich)


 

am nächsten wäre für mich Coolerm Master, ist aber auch eine fahrt die ich ungern nochmal mit NT unterm arm antreten will.


----------



## Gast1111 (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Klutten schrieb:


> Man muss eine Chroma schon vor der Haustür haben, sonst ist der zeit- und geldliche Aufwand einfach zu hoch. Sich mit einem Produkt ausführlich auseinanderzusetzen und viel Arbeit in den Test zu stecken ist der Spaß und auch Anreiz bei der Geschichte, natürlich auch die Verpflichtung. Schließlich möchte man dem Hersteller auch einen gewissen Gegenwert bieten, die Fahrt zu einer der Teststationen wird aber sicher für den Großteil von uns nicht im Rahmen liegen - denke mal an dein Alter und den Aufwand!


 Genau  Deshalb setze ich immer auf "den Realtest", ich kann einfach nicht mal eben nach Freiburg düsen (weder Geld noch Zeit dazu hab ich als Schüler)  Ansonsten triffst du den Nagel auf den Kopf


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was ist eine Chroma?


----------



## poiu (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eine Last / Teststation für Netzteile die großen können schon mal 100000€ kosten

Es gibt dann noch günstigere von Sunmoon zu Beispiel.


Solche Teststationen haben viel Klimbim an board, das fängt bei idealen Lasten an, geht über spannungs messung, Rippler/Noise Messung... usw. 

je mehr umso teurer


----------



## Gast1111 (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also ich glaub die Corsair Chromas kosten "nur" 15K € pro Stück (sind 2) und damit ja eher "billig"


----------



## poiu (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das sind ja die manuellen die kosten weniger, die automatischen ala 6000 oder 8000er sollen mit allen drum und dran schnell mehr als 60000€ kosten. Die neue 8000er die Listan vor kurzem erworben hat soll über 100000€gekostet haben, der Preis ist halt wie immer von der Ausstattung abhängig!

Die Sunmoon sind dagegen richtig billig, irgendwas ab 2200$ stand mal bei Jonnyguru


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Danke für die Aufkärung.
Ist sowas aber nicht für einen "normalen" Test etwas over powered?


----------



## Systemcrash (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Auch wenn die Enthusiasten jetzt aufschreien werden: Ich glaube du hast dir einfach zu viel vorgenommen. Mir reichen Werte/Graphen über die Effizienz in verschiedenen Belastungsszenarien, Noise/Ripple, Lautstärke, evtl. Temperaturmessung, Tests verschiedener Schutzschaltungen, Verhalten bei Überlast..

Zu viele Werte die praktisch irrelevant sind werden nur von einem Bruchteil der Leser beachtet. Ob hier jemand seitenlange Chromatestwerte liest mag ich doch bezweifeln.

Und die eine Gefahr wurde hier schon genannt, was nützt ein riesiger Test von NTs die EOL sind?

Ja, ich weiß, ich bin nicht anspruchsvoll


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Klutten schrieb:


> Mir wurde auch schon die Möglichkeit gegeben, bei Listan und Coolermaster Messwerte zu ermitteln. Ich habe aber von vornherein abgelehnt, da der Aufwand für mich als "Privaten" einfach zu groß wäre. Bei allem Enthusiasmus für Reviews und Tests würde man da noch Geld beilegen - und das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht Sinn der Sache. Das macht dann eben auch den Unterschied zwischen gewerblichen Anliegen wie PCGH oder auch Computerbase und uns allen als Hobby-Tester aus.


 
Ein Hobby kostet aber nun mal auch etwas Geld, egal was für ein Hobby du nun so machst.
Und gerade wenn man in seinem Hobby etwas erreichen möchte, ist man auch schon mal bereit, etwas Geld und Zeit zu investieren.


----------



## Gast1111 (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Etwas Geld investiert ja jeder von uns und Zeit verschlingt ein Test einen Haufen!
@Systemcrash Doch sogar ziemlich


----------



## poiu (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Zu viele Werte die praktisch irrelevant sind werden nur von einem Bruchteil der Leser beachtet. Ob hier jemand seitenlange Chromatestwerte liest mag ich doch bezweifeln.
> 
> Und die eine Gefahr wurde hier schon genannt, was nützt ein riesiger Test von NTs die EOL sind?
> 
> Ja, ich weiß, ich bin nicht anspruchsvoll



Nein Nicht missverstehen, ziel ist es die normalen Daten so aufzuarbeiten das diese für alle verdaulich sind.

Ich werde aber alle Berichte online stellen, damit die ganzen Freaks hier auch einblick haben und damit das ganze Transparenz hat.




> Auch wenn die Enthusiasten jetzt aufschreien werden: Ich glaube du hast dir einfach zu viel vorgenommen.



ehrlich das war gar nicht so groß geplant, später waren dann plötzlich mehr Netzteile da als wir eigentlich vor hatten zu testen.

aber ich bin mal weg nutze die zeit lieber für das Review


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> aber ich bin mal weg nutze die zeit lieber für das Review


 
Wann kommt das Review denn, in 3 Jahren?


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie lange(also wann habt ihr angefangen) läuft das Review den schon?


----------



## Gast1111 (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Öhm November 2010 oder so, oder Quanti?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Öhm November 2010 oder so, oder Quanti?


 
Ich glaube, das war eher, September, würde ich tippen.


----------



## poiu (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wann kommt das Review denn, in 3 Jahren?



when it´s done, ich kann dir aber die CHroma berichte zuschicken und du machst denn Rest 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Öhm November 2010 oder so, oder Quanti?



ende November waren die ersten Samples da, bei Listan waren wir aber am 28/29 März.

ich  bereu denn tag an dem Erzbaron und ich das hier erwähnt haben!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> when it´s done, ich kann dir aber die CHroma berichte zuschicken und du machst denn Rest


 
Ich kriege schon genug Kram auf den Tisch geworfen, das ich dann zu einem einheitlichen System zusammenschustern muss, den ich dann in einer Präsentation auch "verkaufen" kann. 
So wie Montag, als ich um Mitternacht noch in der Firma war. 



poiu schrieb:


> ende November waren die ersten Samples da, bei Listan waren wir aber am 28/29 März.
> 
> ich  bereu denn tag an dem Erzbaron und ich das hier erwähnt haben!


 
Nun ja, aber immerhin habt ihr dann eine genaue Zeitangabe, wie lange ihr schon dafür braucht.


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (9. November 2011)

Lohnt es sich von meinem Netzteil auf ein neues seasonic x 560 zu wechseln wenn ich es günstig bekommen kann?


----------



## Kaktus (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was erhoffst du dir von dem Wechsel? Stromersparniss? Dann nein, da müsste das NT wohl 3-4 Jahre laufen damit es sich wirklich rechnet.


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (9. November 2011)

Nein, eher das es leiser ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der Unterschied wird auch nicht so gewaltig sein.


----------



## Kaktus (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, leiser ist es, nur so deshalb das NT zu wechseln? Festplatten sind lauter.


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Sandy Bridge Sparer schrieb:


> Nein, eher das es leiser ist


 
In dieser Hinsicht würde es sich durchaus lohnen, da das GS 600 kein Leisetreter ist. Wirklich sinnvoll wäre das aber auch nur, wenn der Rest des Systems leise ist. 
Edit: Kaktus hat Recht, Festplatten sind wirklich lauter. 

@poiu



> Ich bereue den Tag als wir



Du hast angefangen mit: "Wir haben was großes vor, aber mehr sag ich nicht"


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> In dieser Hinsicht würde es sich durchaus lohnen, da das GS 600 kein Leisetreter ist. Wirklich sinnvoll wäre das aber auch nur, wenn der Rest des Systems leise ist.


 
Das GS ist unter Last laut, aber dann ist die Grafikkarte auch kein Leisetreter.
Im Idle wirst du schon ein Hörgerät brauchen um wirklich einen Unterschied zu merken.
Und dann rauschen immer noch die Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich habe das x560 auch, nur leider ist die Graka  lauter, das Sys bleibt also laut. Man hört nur die Realais schalten.
Außerdem bereue ich soviel für ein NT ausgegeben zu haben, da es wenn ich einige Sachen umsetzte zu schwach ist.
Allerdings wird mein nächstes NT wohl kein Seasonic, das kann aber noch eine Weile dauern.


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (9. November 2011)

Ja, ich hatte vor meinen CPU kühler gegen nen alpenföhn Matterhorn zu tauschen und meine Festplatte zu verkaufen oder zu dämmen, mein Netzteil könnte mein bruder in den Rechner kriegen


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab das Corsair AX, was ja technisch ein Sesonic X ist.
Das ist auch Semi passiv, allerdings merke ich davon nicht, der Lüfter dreht immer.
Leise ist es schon, aber mein alten Rush Power, das ich im Office Rechner hatte, war nicht lauter.


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (9. November 2011)

Lohnt es sich selbst dann nicht wenn man es für 60-70€ neu bekommen kann?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn du dein altes für 60-70€ verkauft bekommst, kannst du es nehmen.


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (9. November 2011)

Ok, das geht irgendwie klar


----------



## Systemcrash (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wer sollte denn so viel für ein gebrauchtes GS 600 bezahlen?


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (9. November 2011)

Nicht bezahlen, ich rüste das System von meinem bruder auf, da findet das gs 600 dann Platz


----------



## poiu (11. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Igor´s Test vom LC Power ist Online

LC-Power LC7300 300 Watt 80+ Silber im Exklusivtest - Silberling für Pfennigfuchser : Für Sparsame: LC7300 Silver Shield

gefällt mir ganz gut das LC Power.

Negativ:


Sleeve -> Bild das sieht immer blöd aus, beeinträchtigt aber die Funktion nicht 
der Einschaltstrom ist überraschend sehr hoch ausgefallen Oo
der BAD Elko von HEC, der zum Glück gegen ein Teapo ausgetauscht werden soll, abwarten 

SOnst ist das NT sehr interessant vor allem für denn angepeilten Preis



die kritisierte Kabellänge macht das NEtzteils  für HTPC User Interessant


----------



## lu89 (11. November 2011)

Ich sage es jetzt zum dritten mal: LC Power ist echt nicht mehr so schlecht (zumindest manche nicht). Für einen HTPC/Office Rechner ist das ein gutes Teil


----------



## Frosdedje (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Neue Netzteilnews :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...lage-der-silverstone-strider-gold-series.html


----------



## turbosnake (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich habe mal bei gh.de geschaut was die teuren Nts sind.
Nur was taugen die.
1)Sure Star TC-1000PL, 1000W ATX 2.2 (2199) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
2)Sure Star TC-2000RHN4, 2000W redundant EPS12V (19") (1128) | Geizhals.at Deutschland Wofür braucht man sowas`?


----------



## Abufaso (26. November 2011)

Das 2. ist wohl nichts mehr für normale Menschen.. Dasselbe sagt auch die Steckerbelegung: 24x IDE und nur 1 PCIe? Und 8 Lüfter?!? 
Und das 1. ist für den Preis leider vieeel zu hässlich. Achja und 1 Fan hätte auch gereicht..
Edit: Ich seh gerade das 1. scheint ewig alt zu sein... Fast nur IDE? Und 2x PCI bei 1000W?


----------



## Shi (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das sind Servernetzteile, wohl schon ältere


----------



## Hood (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja das sind Servernetzteile. Redunant heist ausfallgesichert - braucht kein Privatanwender. Der Preis ist auch nicht für die gedacht.


----------



## turbosnake (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das war mir schon klar, das die zu Hause nicht nötig sind.


----------



## Systemcrash (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ganz zu schweigen von der Lautstärke dieser Netzteile


----------



## Frosdedje (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Neues Netzteil von 3RSystem:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/188941-3rsystem-baut-netzteilreihe-ak-series-aus.html


----------



## Shi (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn ich die Pappplatine (schönes Wort) schon seh


----------



## Frosdedje (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bald gibt es neue 80 Plus Platin Netzteile auf dem Markt und Antec hat jetzt welche:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/189603-80-plus-platin-netzteile-von-antec.html

Zum Glück auch für den kleineren Wattbereich von 450W.


----------



## soulpain (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wetten, das die von FSP kommen. Die haben nämlich genau in den Leistungsbereichen was in der Schublade und sonst hat keiner (zumindest offiziell) Platinum bis 450 W angekündigt.


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hi,

bin beim Stöbern, des neuen Xilence Gehäuses auf folgendes Bild gestoßen, bei dem man ein vermeintlich unbekanntes Xilence NT sieht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habt ihr Infos dazu? Ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich so etwas ähnliches auf einem Messebild gesehen habe, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


Hoffentlich sind die Antec Platin NTs nicht so laut wie die normalen VP Series. Es steckt zwar ein anderer OEM dahinter aber mal abwarten.


----------



## Kaktus (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Woher hast du denn das Bild?


----------



## Frosdedje (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hier oder auch auf ähnliches:
XILENCE CASES

Ich würde auch gerne mehr zu diesem Netzteil mit den zwei Lüfter und KM erfahren, besonders über die Elektronik. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> Wetten, das die von FSP kommen.


Und ob und Antec-typisch mit einer größeren Belastbarkeit der +12V-Leitungen ausgestattet. (30A anstatt 18A)


----------



## Kaktus (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Frosdedje
Dazu kann man nur sagen... comming soon


----------



## Crenshaw (2. Dezember 2011)

Hallo ich melde mich hier nochmal mit einer frage:

Es geht ganz allgemein um netzteile ersehen wollte ich kein extra thread eröffnen 
Und zwar hat einer aus dem Forum die Effizienz von netzteilen so erklärt:
"Die Effizienz hat keine Auswirkung auf die "strommenge" die aus dem netzteil kommt sondern nur auf die die es aus der Steckdose zieht.
Also zieht ein 100 Watt netzteil mit einem wirkungsgrad von 80 120 Watt (ich weiß die Rechnung geht.nicht ganz auf aber es zeigt was ich meine ) aus der Steckdose und gibt hundert Watt ins System..

Ich war bisher immer der auffassung das ein hundert Watt netzteil 100 Watt aus der Steckdose zieht und dann eben 80 weitergibt..
Weil sonst wäre es ja FAST egal ob man jetzt ein billiges nimmt was nur eine gute Kühlung hat oder ein extra teures mit hohem wirkungsgrad..
Auch könnte es dann bei systemausfällen nicht, wie hier oft diagnostiziert wird, ein zu schwaches netzteil sein nur weills billig ist..


----------



## Kaktus (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der Wirkungsgrad errechnet sich folgendermaßen.

Das System zieht 200W vom Netzteil. Wenn das Netzteil eine Effizienz von 80% hat, zeiht es eben 240W aus der Steckdose. Ein zu schwaches Netzteil, kann eben das was der Rechner an Strom zieht, nicht bieten. Wenn das Netzteil z.B. max 200W auf der 12V Leitung benötigt, das NEtzteil aber nur 180W bieten kann, ist es zu schwach. Dazu kommt, das billige Netzteile meist einen Wert haben, der nur einem Peakwert entspricht. Also eine Leistung die es nur kurzzeitig bieten kann, nicht aber dauerhaft. Dann ist es auch zu schwach. Dazu kommt, das billige Netzteile bei Grenzlasten unstabile Spannungswerte liefern, dann strtzt das System ab. Auch kann die Einschaltzeit des NTs zu hoch sein, so dass ein Rechner erst nach mehrmaligem drücken des Startknopfes wirklich hoch fährt u.s.w.!


----------



## poiu (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich rechne mal ein bisschen vielleicht, hilft es dir das besser zu verstehen

80% Wirkungsgrad

100W aus der Dose= 80W an die Hardware (100Wx0,8=80W) umgekehrt geht auch 80W/0,8=100W

85% Wirkungsgrad

94W aus der Dose= 80W an die Hardware (94Wx0,85=80W) umgekehrt geht auch 80W/0,85=94W

sonst hat ja kaktus schon einiges genannt


----------



## turbosnake (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

War hier nichtmal ein Foto der Lötqaulität des Platimaxes von Enermax?
Könnte mir bitte einer sagen wo ungefähr das war.


----------



## Kaktus (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Im übrigen, das Xilence Netzteil auf dem Foto, wird auch mit dieser Schräge auf den Markt kommen. Das dort gezeigte Modell ist ein 1000W Modell, allerdings ist die Farbe nicht Final


----------



## Systemcrash (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Auf der Cebit oder IFA gabs NTs von einem mir völlig unbekannten Hersteller zu sehen, der auch abgeschrägte Netzteile zeigte. Sind diese mit dem Xilence verwandt?

Leider finde ich momentan nix darüber


----------



## Kaktus (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die sind nicht mit Xilence verwandt. Das NT ist so von Xilence mit dem Fertiger entwickelt worden und wird es in dieser Form und Technik nur von Xilence geben.


----------



## Shi (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Darfst du uns schon sagen wann die rauskommen?


----------



## Kaktus (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nein, darf ich nicht  Das war vorerst auch schon alles was ich sagen darf.  Wenn es kommt, kommt es. Aber sooo lange wird es auch nicht mehr dauern.


----------



## Systemcrash (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Irgendwelche Ideen in welchen Wattklassen die kommen? Sehen zumindest interessant aus


----------



## Kaktus (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie gesagt, ich darf dazu noch nichts sagen. Aber es wird natürlich einige Modelle geben. Jetzt reicht es aber mit Infos


----------



## Systemcrash (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ach komm schon 

Ichhab doch nicht mal gefragt wer das Innenleben herstellt


----------



## hirschi-94 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Ichhab doch nicht mal gefragt wer das Innenleben herstellt



Das wird er dir auch nicht sagen, wenn die NTs offiziell vorgestellt wurden


----------



## Systemcrash (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann sagts eben einer von den Kollegen hier 

Herraus kommt das sowieso


----------



## hirschi-94 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die letzte Rettung ist wie immer Realhardtechx


----------



## Kaktus (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ihr seid viel zu neugierig.  Wartet es doch einfach ab. Dann könnt ihr euch immer noch die Köüfe zerbrechen und jedes Bauteil drei mal umdrehen. Wenn man euch alles verraten würde, hättet ihr doch gar keinen Spaß. Denn so eine leicht masichistische Ader habt ihr ja so oder so  Sonst würdet ihr euch nicht über Werte und Ergebnisse auslassen die eigentlich keine echte Relevanz für den Anwender haben  
Und klar kmmt es raus, aber erst wenn wir es wollen. Zumal es eigentlich völlig egal ist wo etwas her kommt wenn das Design ein Eigenentwurf ist. Danach kann man diesmal rein gar nichts ableiten.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das NT wird wohl nicht mehr diese Jahr kommen, oder?


----------



## hirschi-94 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Zumal es eigentlich völlig egal ist wo etwas her kommt wenn das Design ein Eigenentwurf ist. Danach kann man diesmal rein gar nichts ableiten.



Ja, ich bin mittlerweile auch der Meinung, dass es egal ist, wo was her kommt. Aber es ist eben trotzdem interessant, auch wenn es ein Eigendesign ist.


----------



## Systemcrash (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Kaktus

Gib wenigstens zu, das dich diese Neugier glücklich macht 

Xilence-NTs gehören hier nicht unbedingt zu den gefragtesten Netzteilen, mit solch ein Interesse an solchen Dingern wirst du bestimmt nicht oft hier erlebt haben 

Und ich bin übrigens eher ein Sado als Maso


----------



## Kaktus (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

No Comment. Sorry, aber ich darf wirklich nicht sagen wann und was alles kommt.

@System
Naja... klar. Die Neugierde macht mich schon ein wenig Glücklich, zeigt es doch das Interesse da ist.


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hey!
Ich habe mal eine kleine Frage, und zwar wie steht es eigentlich mit der Verfügbarkeit des Seasonic Platinum 860? Bis jetzt scheint ja nur das 1000 Watt Modell gelauncht zu sein.
Oder gibt's da schon mehr (Insider-)Infos?


----------



## poiu (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

die 860er sollen kurz nach den 1000W erscheinen, leider sieht man von dehnen bisher auch nicht viel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Schon komisch, dass zuerst die riesen Teile kommen, die eh nur die wenigsten kaufen.


----------



## Kaktus (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du solltest doch eigenlich wissen, das die kleineren Modelle in der Regel lediglich Downgelabelt werden und technisch nict selten 1:1 den großen entsprechen oder eben nur an einigen Punkten etwas eingesparrt wurde. Das Stärkste Modell stellt die höchste Entwicklungsstufe dar, die man als erstes entwickelt. Die kleineren Modelle sind .... wenn man es mal böse ausdrückt.... die Abfallprodukte.


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Erst einmal Danke für die Info!

Ich wollte mir zu Weihnachten ein Netzteil der neuen Generation gönnen und hatte das Platinum 860 von SeaSonic ins Auge gefasst. Deshalb wollt ich das wissen. Wie sind denn eigentlich die neue Platimaxx-Netzteile von Enermax? Sind die technisch und qualitativ vergleichbar?
Könnte man sich auch ein solches zulegen? Die sind schon verfügbar.


----------



## Kaktus (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mir wäre nicht bekant das Enermax jemals technisch hinter Seasonic stand


----------



## turbosnake (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sind die neuen Seasonic nicht semi-passiv?

Damit hätten sie etwas was die Enermax meines Wissens nicht haben.


----------



## Kaktus (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft das du den Lüfter bei den Enermax NTs bei unter 20% last hören kannst. Oder klebst du dein Ohr ans Gehäuse? Jede Festplatte ist um einiges lauter, jeder Grafikkarten Lüfter ebenfalls, oder jeder CPU oder Gehäuselüfter. Mal im ernst, Netzteile, sofern sie gut sind, erzeugen mittlerweile die geringsten Geräusche und Geräusche addieren sich nicht.


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mir geht es dabei nicht um Fakten wie "80 plus" oder "Semi-passiv". Mir geht es dabei tatsächlich um die verbaute Technik im Innenleben, und da finde ich die X-Series und die GX (Cougar) interessanter und aufwendiger gestaltet als die konkurierende Modu 87+ -Serie.
Das meine ich, wisst ihr. Und das interessiert mich dann halt auch bei den neueren Modellen von Enermax und Seasonic.


----------



## poiu (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

die platimax von enermax finde ich nicht so toll, jedenfalls nachdem was ich bisher gesehen habe, aber selbst hatte ich das noch nicht hier.


----------



## Rolk (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kann sich einer von den Pros hier der Netzteilfrage am Ende des Threads annehmen? Ich bin überfordert. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...deluxe-mit-amd-6000-frage-zum-aufruesten.html


----------



## Crenshaw (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Natzteil austauschen


----------



## Aks-ty (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mal so zum Thema Enermax was haltet ihr von der "Billigausführung" LEPA? Ich find die nicht schlecht Enermaxtechnik zum "billigen" Preis


----------



## Systemcrash (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gilt aber nur für die "G"

Die anderen sind zwar brauchbare aber nicht besonders gute CWT


----------



## Aks-ty (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich persönlich benutze und werde für mich nur noch Nesteq NT´s kaufen. Sehr solide die Dinger^^


----------



## Shi (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich würde mir nie ein Nesteq kaufen


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja die sind eigentlich recht solide, und basieren auf einer rechten bekannten Plattform von Sirtec. (Die XQ Nts von Xilence im Übrigen auch - evtl. etwas abgeändert, damit in den niedrigeren Klassen 80+ Bronze erreicht wird.)
Extrem leise sind die Nesteqs, zumindest die der X-Strike Serie auch nicht. Preislich sind sie im Rahmen könnten aber günstiger sein, für das was geboten wird. Bei Rasurbo gibt es ja KM für den gleichen Preis, wenn man die 500 bzw. 550W Varianten der beiden Hersteller vergleicht.


----------



## Systemcrash (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nesteq hat gute Netzteile, z.B. die ECS-Serie, made by Enhance.

Die ASM und Nova sind nicht so der Bringer, kamen von Seventeam


----------



## Aks-ty (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich find die ECS Serie genial die anderen sind auch ned so pralle muss man ehrlich sagen


----------



## Systemcrash (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eine ähnliche Technik findet man auch bei Cooler Master Silent Pro, Scythe Stronger/Gouriki 3, Sharkoon Rush Power sowie in diversen Silverstone.


----------



## Aks-ty (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

naja das Sharkoon Rush Power hat mich sehr enttäuscht is bei mir und nem Kollegen von heute auf morgen abgeraucht...


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist Pech. Bei einem Kumpel von mir läuft das 600 Watt Rush seit zwei Jahren völlig fehlerfrei.
Und er betreibt damit eine GTX 570 und einen 1090T, beides übertaktet.


----------



## Aks-ty (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja das kann sein das wir Montagsnetzteile erwischt haben war halt echt ärgerlich und dann habe ich mir nen Nesteq gekauft und er sich nen Silverstone nun sind wir beide Top zufrieden^^


----------



## Systemcrash (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie gesagt, eigentlich gleiche Technik


----------



## RG Now66 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hi @ all,

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen, denn bei mir ist der PC ohne vorwarnung ausgefallen...

hab ihn auskühlen lassen, es roch nicht verbrant, die Sapnnung am NT war sehr gering (genaue werte folgen)

Wenn ich die Power-Taste drücke = passiert nichts, es kommt kein Bios fenster und so weiter...
(deshalb glaub ich dass es das Netzteil sein könnte...)

Hatt sonst noch einer Erfahrungen mit sowas gemacht?


----------



## Per4mance (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

bekomm ich mit nem BQ Straight Power E8 480CM Probleme wenn ich nen 6auf8 pin Adapter für die GraKa nutze? das NT hat ja nur 1x8 Pin und 1x6 Pin, meine Asus GTX580 braucht aber 2x8 Pin.

im mom ist das über ein Molex+6Pin=8Pin Adapterkabel gelöst wo aber zu viel Platz verbraucht und hässlich ist


----------



## Systemcrash (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@*RG Now66*

Piepst das Board beim Anschalten? Auf dem Board sind normalerweise auch LEDs, die schon leuchten wenn Spannung anliegt







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aks-ty (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@RG Now66
Es ist zu 90% das Netzteil wenn nicht KÖNNTE es auch nen Boardschaden sein.Am besten mal mit nem anderen NT testen

@Per4mance
Das ist nicht gerade gesund für das NT da nen 8 Pin Molex mehr Spannung bereitstellt als ein 6 Pin.


----------



## Systemcrash (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mehr *Spannung* stellt ein 8-pin garantiert nicht bereit 

Letztlich hängt es daran wie die 12V-Schienen auf die Anschlüsse verteilt sind. Eine einzelne Schiene wird mit 18A angegeben, also 216W, insgesamt schafft das NT 35A auf 12V, also 420W.

Also sollte man hoffen das der 6-pin nicht am selben Rail wie der 8-pin hängt, sonst wirds knapp.

Aber wie das genau verteilt ist, weiß ich nicht, da muß ein bq-Fachmann her


----------



## Philipus II (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Aber wie das genau verteilt ist, weiß ich nicht, da muß ein bq-Fachmann her


Nicht unbedingt. Bei E8 und E9 stehts jeweils im Handbuch


----------



## Frosdedje (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich habe in der letzten Zeit ein paar neue Netzteilnews zusammengefasst:
News Weitere OEM-Netzteile von CompuCase/HEC - Planet 3DNow! Forum

News FSP erweitert sein Netzteilsortiment - Planet 3DNow! Forum

Will jemand was dazu sagen?


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist das HEC nicht mal Bronze?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Aber wie das genau verteilt ist, weiß ich nicht, da muß ein bq-Fachmann her


 
Och, bei E7/E8/E9 ists eigentlich ganz easy:
+12V1: ATX; LW
+12V2: CPU
+12V3: PCIe 1
+12V4: PCIe 2 (wenn vorhanden)


----------



## Frosdedje (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Beim TB-2WS kann man spekulieren, ob es durchgehend 80 Plus-Effizienz haben wird 
oder mit Glück auch Bronze schaffen wird, aber die xxxTE und xxTA sind mit Sicherheit Bronze.


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber die 78% die ich da beim kleinen Modell lese sind alles andere als zeigemäß.


----------



## Systemcrash (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> +12V3: PCIe 1
> +12V4: PCIe 2 (wenn vorhanden)



Also sollte sein Vorhaben ok sein, oder  ?


----------



## Deadless (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So ich wollte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, also schreibe ich es mal hier rein.
Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Antec High Current Gamer HCG 520.
Ich weiß nicht genau was das ist, Spulenfiepen oder sonstwas, aber es übertrifft die 570 bei weitem,
und das ist doch nicht mehr normal? Der Fehler tritt nur bei Spielen, mit hohen Anforderungen auf,
Crysis, Fear 3, Skyrim (seltener) und irgendwie hat das auch mit vsync manchmal zu tun, wenn ich
das bei Crysis anmache, ist es ununterbrochen... habe auch ein Video gemacht, müsst vielleicht ein bisschen lauter bei euch stellen.
IMG 0388 - YouTube
So jetzt meine Frage, die Power von dem Netzteil müsste doch locker reichen oder ?
Ist es kaputt, oder ist das normal bei dem Teil? ^^ Kann mir net vorstellen, das andere diesen Ton einfach so hinnehmen, der übertrifft einfach alles, und ist sowas von nervig, und man hat Angst das es gleich in die Luft fliegt.
Ich könnte es umtauschen, aber wenn es danach wieder ist, wäre das schon blöd. Habe es auch nicht früher gemerkt, weil ich erst jetzt Skyrim usw. mir gekauft habe. Und es ja auch nur bei anscheinend anspruchsvolleren Spielen auftritt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bist du dir sicher das es das Netzteil und nicht die Graka ist?


----------



## Deadless (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Also vom hören her eigentlich zu 99 % schon, ich werde es jetzt mal ausbauen, und neben den PC stellen, dann weiß ich es zu 100%
Graka wäre nicht so toll, es wäre mir schon lieber wenn es das NT wäre.
Also wenn es das NT ist tausche ich es mal bei alternate um, und wenns dann immer noch ist, frag ich die mal ob ich ein anderes gegen Aufpreis kriegen könnte ...

Edit: So Netzteil ausgebaut, und es kommt 100% vom Netzteil... denkt Ihr es ist einfach nur kaputt, oder könnte das wirklich normal bei dem Netzteil sein? Also ich hoffe mal das es einfach nur kaputt ist. Dann war es aber von Anfang an kaputt...
Hier nochmal der Ton: IMG 0388 - YouTube und bei mir ist es viel lauter als im video.

Edit 2: So habe es zu alternate gebracht, die haben es eine Stunde getestet und alles lief Problemlos, da habe ich dene mein System gesagt (aus der Sig.) und der hat gesagt es ist viel zu schwach für eine gtx 570... mir hat irgendeiner gesagt das reicht dicke, hat es ja auch immer, außer eben jetzt bei Crysis mit vsync, skyrim und fear 3 usw.
Naja habe mir dann ein be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 630W dort gekauft, hoffe mal das ist ein gutes.
Aufjedenfall geht jetzt alles ohne Probleme, dann werd ich einfach mein HCG 520 verkaufen, ist ja noch 1,5 Jahre Garantie drauf.


----------



## Shi (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eigentlich sollte das HCG locker reichen...


----------



## Per4mance (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Also sollte sein Vorhaben ok sein, oder  ?




würde auch gern wissen wie es ausschaut. bin nicht so der NT Profi


----------



## Systemcrash (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn die Rails so verteilt sind ist das eigentlich ok, denn eine Schiene schafft bis 18A, was über den 150W liegt die ein 8-pin max. ziehen sollte.

Also sollte das NT das ohne Beschwerden verkraften.

Ich habe allerdings noch nie einen solchen Adapter benutzt, ich hoffe das Teil bietet guten Kontakt.


----------



## Frosdedje (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Neuer Lesestoff:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/191961-demnaechst-neue-netzteilreihe-von-zalman.html


----------



## Philipus II (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

[User-Review] Listan be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W - Forum de Luxx
Mein E9 CM 480W


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sind die Strippen nicht etwas kurz?


----------



## Philipus II (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Für mein Gehäuse sind sie absolut ausreichend. Wer wirklich extrem lange Kabel benötigt, wird wie bei den meisten anderen NTs eine Verlängerung benötigen.
Die kabellängen sind im üblichen BEreich, finde ich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja und angesichts der immer größer werdenden Gehäuse und der Tatsache, dass viele ihre Kabel hinter dem Tray legen kann es meiner Meinung nach nicht schaden, wenn sich die Netzteil Hersteller auf diesen Trend einstellen und für ihre Enthusiast Modelle, bzw. KM Modelle auch Kabelsätze anbieten, meinetwegen gegen Aufpreis, die gleich länger sind, sodass man keine Verlängerungen kaufen muss.


----------



## Frosdedje (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Zalman hat auf ihrer Homepage eine neue Netzteilreihe namens GS für den 
Einsteigermarkt und dazu gibt es eine frisch erschienene News:
News Neue Einstiegs-Netzteilreihe aus dem Hause Zalman - Planet 3DNow! Forum

(auf eine Veröffentlichung auf PCGHX verzichte ich jedoch aus mehreren Gründen;
vorallem geht es um die Kommentare in den Usernews, die z.t einfach grauenhaft zu lesen sind)


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Beide Modelle haben aber eine schwache 12 Volt Leitung im Vergleich zur Gesamtleistung.


----------



## Frosdedje (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eigentlich wollte ich keine User-News hier veröffentlichen, aber das lohnt sich mehr als genug :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/193389-neue-300-und-350w-tfx-netzteile-von-seasonic.html


----------



## poiu (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie Enermax Revolution87+ Netzteile - News Hartware.net berichtet wird Enermax im neuen Jahr eine neue Netzteil Serie präsentieren die Enermax Revolutin87+ werden wohl die Modu87+/Revolution85+ ersetzten, anscheinend wird es drei Klassen geben die sich durch die Bautiefe Unterscheiden.


 -----------------------------------


Update heute gibt es das erste Review vom kleinen Seasonic 860W


----------



## Frosdedje (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Cooler Master bietet nun neben den normalen GX auch eine eine Light-Version 
(wie bei Coca-Cola) dieser Netzteilreihe: "GX Lite"
Anstelle von Schwarz kommt diese Netzteilreihe von 500-700W in weiß (hört sich 
nicht schlecht an), aber die innen verbaute Elektronik... :
In der derzeitgen GX-Reihe hatte man noch eine Enhance-Platine verbaut und in der Lite steckt
jetzt irgendein Billig-Verschlag eines Andysons oder ähnliches drin.


----------



## Systemcrash (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, Geiz is eben oberstes Gebot 

Gibts eigentlich Gold-NTs mit Enhance-Elektronik im Bereich 400-500W?


----------



## Frosdedje (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Gibts eigentlich Gold-NTs mit Enhance-Elektronik im Bereich 400-500W?


Leider nicht, aber wenn sie Enhance mehrere Zehn-Millionen Dollar für die Entwicklung 
solcher Netzteile zur Verfügung stellen können, könnte es was werden. 
Dafür haben sie mit ATX0300N-Reihe eine passiv gekühlte 80 Plus Silber-Netzteilreihe von 300-400W.


----------



## Systemcrash (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die gibts aber nicht bei uns?

Außerdem, ab 600W gibts doch goldige Enhance


----------



## Frosdedje (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Die gibts aber nicht bei uns?


Leider nein, aber damit hätte man ordentlich Konkurrenz im niedrigen Wattbereich machen können.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Und kleine Netzteil gibt es auch von anderen Hersteller und da im Formfaktor Marke: Eigenregie :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...r-plant-netzteile-mit-eigenen-formfaktor.html


----------



## Systemcrash (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Athena sagt mir nix, außerdem sind mir ATX viel lieber


----------



## turbosnake (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Würde das funktionieren:
Ich habe ein 560W NT, nur bräuchte ich ja wenn ich 3 Monitore nutzen will 2 NVIDIAs, da als 2 scheinbar ein billiges passives modell ausreicht wollte ich fragen ob es ausreicht, also für CPU, Next-Gen NVIDIA und "alte "Nvidia.


----------



## poiu (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

was für nvidias? GTX 580, 8800GT, .... gibt ja nicht nur eine Nvidia


----------



## turbosnake (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das weiß ich selber ja nicht, das erste meint einer der kommende also 6?? bzw 7?? ich weiß nicht was was ist, dazu würde halt eine 2 lahme sparsame Karte kommen um die 3 Monitore nutzen zu können.


----------



## poiu (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wenn die zeite karte eine GT 520 oder ähnlich ist sollte es kein Problem sein



aber um was für ein 560W NT handelt es sich denn genau, denn 560W sind nicht gleich 560W


----------



## turbosnake (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es ist ein Seasonic X-560W.


----------



## poiu (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

sollte kein Problem sein, sollange es keine zwei GTX 580 werden


----------



## Frosdedje (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CORSAIR - PSU Review Database [liegt unter der Rubrik "Professional Series Gold AX"]

Bald könnte es was neues aus dem Hause Corsair in den Handel kommen, aber bis auf diese
kryptische Zahlenkombination gibt es dazu absolut nichts zu finden.


----------



## hirschi-94 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das werden ziemlich sicher 80+ Platin PSUs - im ersten oder zweiten Quartal sollen die kommen


----------



## Frosdedje (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Woher wissen sie das, dass diese beide Modelle die zukünftige 80 Plus Platin-Modelle von Corsair sein werden?
Da muss ich mal Bluebeard vom Corsair Support-Forum nachfragen, was dahinter steckt.


----------



## poiu (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

würe auch vermuten 80+ Platinum, erstaunlich ist eher das die 750W dabei haben.




ich wünsche euch allen guten rutsch und ein schönes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr.

 Grüße
 poiu


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> würe auch vermuten 80+ Platinum, erstaunlich ist eher das die 750W dabei haben.


 
Wieso erstaunlich?
Ich rechne fest damit, dass es ein Corsair Platinum mit 750/760 Watt geben wird, auf Basis des Seasonic.
Nur weil Seasonic noch kein Modell unterhalb des 860 Watt am Markt hat, heißt es doch nicht, dass es nie eins geben wird.


----------



## hirschi-94 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso erstaunlich?
> Ich rechne fest damit, dass es ein Corsair Platinum mit 750/760 Watt geben wird, auf Basis des Seasonic.
> Nur weil Seasonic noch kein Modell unterhalb des 860 Watt am Markt hat, heißt es doch nicht, dass es nie eins geben wird.


 
Naja das "860 W" Modell von SS ist ja eigentlich das 1000W Modell mit evtl. kleinen Veränderungen. Fraglich ist eben, ob es Sinn macht dieses noch weiter nach unten zu labeln. Wahrscheinlich ist es aber trotzdem günstiger als eine neu Entwicklung - we'll see...


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jop, warten wir es aber, aber bei den Gold Netzteilen gibts ja auch die und die Leistungsmodelle, wird bei Platinum nicht wirklich anders sein.
Die Frage ist halt lohnt sich ein 650 Watt Platinum Modell überhaupt?


----------



## poiu (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@hirschi so meinte ich das auch  



@Quanti was ist eigentlich los dachte du hättest schon 100000 Postings geschafft


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> @Quanti was ist eigentlich los dachte du hättest schon 100000 Postings geschafft


 
Du musst mal mehr online sein, dann klappt das schon noch.


----------



## Frosdedje (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

RealHardTechX hat, was die Elektronik der Cola-Lite, ähm, ich meine () GX-Lite von Cooler Master 
betrifft, sich erkundigt und schreibt jetzt, dass für das Platinendesign der Elektronik ATNG verantwortlich ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Habe ich diesen Satz richtig verstanden? 



> Unfortunately, no one meet the 80Plus efficiency certification


----------



## Olstyle (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Simmt auch mit der dort verlinkten Liste überein.


Spoiler



Davon abgesehen ist die formulierung etwas komisch, ich würde ja eher


> Unfortunately, no*t* one meet*s* the 80Plus efficiency certification.


 schreiben.


----------



## Frosdedje (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die drei Modelle sind für den Spannungsspbereich von 200-230V ausgelegt und von daher gibt es auch 
keine 80 Plus Zertifizierung von Ecva Plug Load Solutions, da diese bei 115V testen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Ganze ist mir trotzdem sehr suspekt.
Mal abwarten, wenn es hier Reviews gibt.


----------



## Frosdedje (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Update:
Zu den zukünftigen Corsair-Netzteilen gibt RealHardTechX als Hersteller für die Elektronik 
Flextronics an, allerdings unter dem Vorbehalt, dass das noch nicht bestätigt wurde.
Sollte das aber stimmen und tatsächlich bestätigt werden, dann wäre es die ersten Netzteile 
made by Flextronics, die in kleineren Wattbereich angeboten werden.


----------



## poiu (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es gingen die Gerüchte um das viele der Ing. die für die Entwicklung des ax1200 zuständig waren,  kurz nach dem erscheinen abgeworben wurden, deshalb wäre das umso interessanter, also abwarten.


----------



## Frosdedje (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das würde auch erklären, wesshalb als Hersteller Flextronics für die zukünftige Produkte angegeben wurden.

------------------------------------------------------

Aber ich will jetzt kurz zum Thema Antec schwenken, und zwar zu den High Current Gamer-Reihe mit Kabelmanagment, 
die bei RealHardTechX als "coming soom" datiert wird, aber ich habe weder bei Antec noch woanders bauchbare 
Informationen gefunden, die über ein Release-Datum dieser Reihe sprechen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Flextronic macht also zukünftige Modelle oder jetzt alle Modelle, die neu kommen werden?
Keine Corsair mehr auf Seasonic Basis?


----------



## Philipus II (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hat von euch wer eine Idee, mit welchem Geräte man die Lüfterdrehzahl sinnvoll und halbwegs preiswert (bis etwa 100€) messen kann?
Das Christkind hat schließlich Budget gebracht und daher wär mal wieder was für die Bastelkiste drin...


----------



## poiu (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Conrad - Ihr Online Shop für Elektronik, Computer, Multimedia, Modellbau & Technik



aber was erhoffst du dir davon, die drehzahl des lüfter sagt doch fast gar nichts über die lautstärke aus?


----------



## Philipus II (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das würde ich so nicht sagen. Wenn man Lüfter der gleichen Größe betrachtet, lässt sich das "Windrauschen" relativ gut über die Drehzahl ableiten. Der Einfluss der Formgebung wird natürlich nicht berücksichtigt, aber man hat immerhin eine Orientierung. Nebengeräusche wie Rattern, Schleifen oder Fiepen muss man natürlich getrennt vermerken.
Ideal ist es, wenn Netzteile den exakt gleichen Lüfter verwenden. Dann lässt sich das Windgeräusch perfekt über die Drehzahl vergleichen.

Ich persönlich halte eine Drehzahlangabe in einem Review schon für einen Mehrwert. Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich würde mir eher ein db(A) Messgerät besorgen, brauchbare Modelle gibt es schon ab rund 60€. Der kleinere Messbereich beginnt zwar erst bei 30 db(A), aber das macht ja nichts. Man muss nur nah genug an den Lüfter ran gehen und möglichst ein Stativ verwenden. Und eben eine sehr leise Umgebung haben.


----------



## Philipus II (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dazu ist bei den meisten Netzteilen leider der Rechner viel zu laut. Leise Netzteile werden von meinem System, obwohl es relativ leise ist, deutlich übertönt. Da wären dann nur Tests mit meiner Minimallast möglich.
Unabhängig davon:
Hast du konkrete Vorschläge?


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja: 


> Und eben eine sehr leise Umgebung haben.


Es ist möglich, die Lüfter des Systems für ein paar Sekunden anzuhalten und dann eben zu messen. Ich meine ein 2€ billig Lüfter ist eben lauter als ein be quiet! Silent Wings Lüfter. Und die Drehzahl sagt in der Weise eher weniger aus. Aber als ungefähre Deutung ein interessanter Wert. 



Philipus II schrieb:


> Hast du konkrete Vorschläge?


 
Inwiefern?


----------



## Philipus II (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> 2€ billig Lüfter ist eben lauter als ein be quiet! Silent Wings Lüfter.


Das Windgeräusch ist meist sehr nahe beieinander. Billige Lüfter scheitern meist eher durch lauteres rattern, klackern, Schleifen oder miese Lebensdauer.

Akustisch sind bereits meine beiden HDDs lauter als so manches leises Netzteil.

Hast du eine konkrete Empfehlung für ein db(A) Messgerät, falls ich mich in diese Richtung orientiere?
Ich bin halt am Überlegen, mit welcher Neuanschaffung ich am meisten Mehrwert des tests erreichen kann. Daher interessiern mich eure Meinungen und besonders eure Erfahrungen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Das Windgeräusch ist meist sehr nahe beieinander.



Ja, das stimmt. Aber das Lagergeräusch macht eben auch etwas aus. Wobei da eher mehr subjektiv eingeschätzt werden sollte. 



> Akustisch sind bereits meine beiden HDDs lauter als so manches leises Netzteil.


Hmm, das ist ein Problem. Habe ich gar nicht daran gedacht, da ich keine HDDs mehr nutzte. 



> Hast du eine konkrete Empfehlung für ein db(A) Messgerät, falls ich mich in diese Richtung orientiere?


Wenn es günstig sein sollte, würde so etwas reichen.



> Ich bin halt am Überlegen, mit welcher Neuanschaffung ich am meisten Mehrwert des tests erreichen kann.


Ich bin eher der Meinung, dass du das mit einem db(A) Messgerät erreichen kannst. Ich habe mir auch eins für NT Tests gekauft. Allerdings werde ich in Foren keine Tests mehr veröffentlichen.


----------



## Philipus II (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Lagergeräusche und Elektronikgeräusche werde ich weiterhin subjektiv beurteilen. Ich persönlich schätze ein solches Geräusch viel störender ein als ein gleichlautes Luftrauschen. Die dBA Skalierung ist m.E. daher kein geeignetes Abbild, um Lager- und Elektronikgeräusche zu berücksichtigen.
Mir gehts daher in erster Linie um das Luftrauschen, und das hängt ja doch weitgehend von der Drehzahl ab.


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Mir gehts' daher in erster Linie um das Luftrauschen, und das hängt ja doch weitgehend von der Drehzahl ab.


 
Das stimmt. Ist halt Ansichtssache, das wird jeder anders sehen, denke ich.


----------



## ile (4. Januar 2012)

Philipus II schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde ich so nicht sagen. Wenn man Lüfter der gleichen Größe betrachtet, lässt sich das "Windrauschen" relativ gut über die Drehzahl ableiten. Der Einfluss der Formgebung wird natürlich nicht berücksichtigt, aber man hat immerhin eine Orientierung. Nebengeräusche wie Rattern, Schleifen oder Fiepen muss man natürlich getrennt vermerken.
> Ideal ist es, wenn Netzteile den exakt gleichen Lüfter verwenden. Dann lässt sich das Windgeräusch perfekt über die Drehzahl vergleichen.
> 
> Ich persönlich halte eine Drehzahlangabe in einem Review schon für einen Mehrwert. Wie seht ihr das?



Ich sehe das exakt so wie du: Die Drehzahlangabe ist genau das, was ich bei fast allen NT-Tests sehr schmerzlich vermisse. Die Folge: Ich muss im Supportforum von be quiet ständig selbst nachfragen und bei den anderen Herstellern schau ich in die Röhre. Ich kann nur sagen: Drehzahlangabe =  



			
				hirschi-94 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mir eher ein db(A) Messgerät besorgen, brauchbare Modelle gibt es schon ab rund 60€. Der kleinere Messbereich beginnt zwar erst bei 30 db(A), aber das macht ja nichts. Man muss nur nah genug an den Lüfter ran gehen und möglichst ein Stativ verwenden. Und eben eine sehr leise Umgebung haben.



Gerade die dBA-Messungen haben meist so gut wie keine Ausdruckskraft, wenn man nicht sehr viele Geräte im gleichen Testsetup getestet hat, was aber nur auf wenigen Plattformen gegeben ist. Desweiteren darfst du keine anderen Geräuschquellen in der Nähe haben, müsstest ergo an ner Chroma testen, die auch nicht jeder hat. Soll heißen: Falls man nicht sehr viele NTs in ruhiger Umgabung testen kann, bringen mir Drehzahlen und ne Laufgerauschbeschreibung viel viel mehr als dBA-Angaben, die obendrein immer von der Messmethodik abhängen.


----------



## Philipus II (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eine Chroma ist übrigens lauter als fast jeder Rechner


----------



## ile (4. Januar 2012)

Philipus II schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Chroma ist übrigens lauter als fast jeder Rechner



Echt, ok, von mir aus.  Kann mir sowas leider nicht leisten... 

Aber back2topic: Nimm das Drehzahlmessgerät, das bringt viel mehr.


----------



## Klutten (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte eine Drehzahlangabe in einem Review schon für einen Mehrwert. Wie seht ihr das?



Jein. Ein Mehrwert ist eine zusätzlich angegebene Größe immer, aber dann muss sie für die Leser verwertbar sein. Ich habe anfangs auch darüber nachgedacht und mir ein 100€ teures Messgerät gekauft, da ich unser geeichtes mehrere tausend Euro teures Gerät nicht andauernd mit nach Hause nehmen konnte. In der Praxis, also meinen Netzteiltests war ich aufgrund der mangelnden wissenschaftlichen Eignung nicht von der dB(A)-Angabe überzeugt und habe diese nicht mehr angegebe.



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> ...Der kleinere Messbereich beginnt zwar erst bei 30 db(A), aber das macht ja nichts. Man muss nur nah genug an den Lüfter ran gehen und möglichst ein Stativ verwenden. Und eben eine sehr leise Umgebung haben.





hirschi-94 schrieb:


> ...Ich bin eher der Meinung, dass du das mit  einem db(A) Messgerät erreichen kannst. Ich habe mir auch eins für NT  Tests gekauft. Allerdings werde ich in Foren keine Tests mehr  veröffentlichen.



Und da liegt das Problem. Selbst wenn man das System kapselt und eine sehr leise Umgebung hat, sind Unterschiede in diesem niedrigen Bereich kaum zu messen. Daher ist die Verwertung für Tests auch mehr als fraglich und mit sehr wenig Aussagekraft belegt. 



ile schrieb:


> Ich sehe das exakt so wie du: Die Drehzahlangabe ist genau das, was ich bei fast allen NT-Tests sehr schmerzlich vermisse. Die Folge: Ich muss im Supportforum von be quiet ständig selbst nachfragen und bei den anderen Herstellern schau ich in die Röhre. Ich kann nur sagen: Drehzahlangabe =  ...


 
Die Drehzahl des Lüfters ist an zwei technische Bedingungen gebunden, die Last und die Temperatur im Bereich der Platine (oder wo der Hersteller eben seine Dioden verbaut). Und da macht es bei privaten Tests keinen Sinn, eine Drehzahlangabe zu machen. Wer diese unbedingt braucht, findet auf jedem Karton ein Diagramm mit der Drehzahl zum Lastverhältnis. Das muss aus meiner Sicht reichen, da alles Weitere viel mit dem subjektiven Empfinden des Testers, seinem System und der Umgebung zu tun hat.

Mein Fazit daher: Die Angaben zu dB(A) und auch der Drehzahl sind nutzlos, da nicht ausreichend wissenschaftlich belegbar. Leider, denn dadurch entpuppt sich meine Investition in den Schallpegelmesser leider als Niete - quasi 100€ umsonst ausgegeben, die jetzt im Schreibtisch versauern.


----------



## ile (4. Januar 2012)

Klutten schrieb:
			
		

> Jein. Ein Mehrwert ist eine zusätzlich angegebene Größe immer, aber dann muss sie für die Leser verwertbar sein. Ich habe anfangs auch darüber nachgedacht und mir ein 100€ teures Messgerät gekauft, da ich unser geeichtes mehrere tausend Euro teures Gerät nicht andauernd mit nach Hause nehmen konnte. In der Praxis, also meinen Netzteiltests war ich aufgrund der mangelnden wissenschaftlichen Eignung nicht von der dB(A)-Angabe überzeugt und habe diese nicht mehr angegebe.
> 
> Und da liegt das Problem. Selbst wenn man das System kapselt und eine sehr leise Umgebung hat, sind Unterschiede in diesem niedrigen Bereich kaum zu messen. Daher ist die Verwertung für Tests auch mehr als fraglich und mit sehr wenig Aussagekraft belegt.
> 
> ...



Also Last/upm-Kennlinien sehe ich extrem selten. Irgendwelche nichtshelfenden (weil selbst beschissen) Lautstärkeangaben der Hersteller schon, aber Drehzahlen gibt fast keiner bekannt.

Und du hast nicht ganz unrecht, was die Lastzustände angeht (da bekommt dann aber einen wertvollen ungefähren Richtwert), aber im Idle dreht jeder Lüfter mit Minimaldrehzahl und gerade die finde ich SEHR interessant!!! Die hilft mir extrem weiter, jedes Review ohne diese Angabe ist zwar ganz nett, um sich grundsätzlich über das NT zu informieren, für eine finale Kaufentscheidung aber leider nutzlos, da ich mir nur schlecht die Idlelautstärke (und da bin ich sehr pingelig) vorstellen kann (Sätze wie "nicht hörbar" usw. nutzen mir nix, es gibt genug Leute, für die etwas unhörbar ist, was ich noch als störend erachte...).


----------



## Klutten (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich kann deine Meinung leider nicht teilen, aber da hat jeder schließlich seine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht oder noch zu machen.


----------



## ile (4. Januar 2012)

Klutten schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann deine Meinung leider nicht teilen, aber da hat jeder schließlich seine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht oder noch zu machen.



Bsp.: Mir braucht kein Hersteller versuchen, ein NT mit 140mm-Lüfter und 600 upm Minimaldrehzahl anzudrehen. Da weiß ich sofort, dass mir das nicht taugt. Warum? Weil ich weiß, dass selbst die besten 140mm-Lüfter am Markt mir mit 600 upm zu laut sind. Und an dieser Hürde scheitern viele...
Ergo würde mir eine Messung sehr helfen.


----------



## Philipus II (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ok, ich werd mal sehen, was sich so ergibt. Jetzt stehen am 20.1. eh erstmal 2 Klausurmonate mit 9 Prüfungen an.


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Und da liegt das Problem. Selbst wenn man das System kapselt und eine sehr leise Umgebung hat, sind Unterschiede in diesem niedrigen Bereich kaum zu messen. Daher ist die Verwertung für Tests auch mehr als fraglich und mit sehr wenig Aussagekraft belegt.



Ich werde mich mal damit beschäftigen. Mal sehen, was sich bei den nächsten drei Netzteilen so ergibt.


----------



## Frosdedje (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich bin sehr erstaunt, dass viele Hardwareseiten wie HardwareLuxx, TechPowerUp, etc.
erst jetzt vom "Cola-Lite", ähhmm, GX-Lite von Cooler Master berichten.


----------



## HAWX (7. Januar 2012)

Frosdedje schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin sehr erstaunt, dass viele Hardwareseiten wie HardwareLuxx, TechPowerUp, etc.
> erst jetzt vom "Cola-Lite", ähhmm, GX-Lite von Cooler Master berichten.



Warum wohl? Die orientieren sich an deinen News könnte ich mir vorstellen


----------



## Frosdedje (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Warum wohl?


Der Gag an dieser Sache ist, dass ich diese News in ähnlicher Form schon im Jahr 2011 am 31.12 
geschrieben hatte, als kann ich zur Recht behaupten, dass ich der erste bin, der eine 
deutschsprachige News über diese Netzteilreihe rausgebracht hatte.


----------



## HAWX (7. Januar 2012)

Frosdedje schrieb:
			
		

> Der Gag an dieser Sache ist, dass ich diese News in ähnlicher schon im Jahr 2011 am 31.12
> geschrieben hatte, als kann ich zur Recht behaupten, dass ich der erste bin, der eine
> deutschsprachige News über diese Netzteilreihe rausgebracht hatte.



Deshalb ja, du warst 5 Tage schneller als das Hardwareluxx zum Beispiel


----------



## Frosdedje (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es gibt bald wieder was Neues von Antec  :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...ere-high-current-pro-netzteile-von-antec.html


----------



## Frosdedje (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eigentlich mache ich keine Doppelposts, aber das muss jetzt sein, weil dieser Thread so tief liegt.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Hat jemand schon gehört, ob Chieftec an eine neue Netzteilreihe oder 
an einer Neuauflage einer bisherigen Netzteilserie arbeitet?


----------



## poiu (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

guckt mal wer dieses Jahr ein Cebit stand hat



Home


vielleicht ist unser netter Holger alias wusch, alias MUMU1, aka.... auch da


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich frag ihn mal was er von OCP hält


----------



## soulpain (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> netter Holger alias wusch, alias MUMU1


Das ist zu offensichtlich, sagen wir lieber H. Fischer.

OCP ist böse.


----------



## poiu (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*





Lisa The Vegetarian - Lisa S...L Simpson - YouTube


----------



## Frosdedje (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist oder war mal ein Xigmatek NRP VC-500W bei dem Versuch, 500W Output zu liefern. 
Aber leider hat das kleine Soly-Tech made Netzteil nicht mal 450W überlebt. 



> Ich frag ihn mal was er von OCP hält


Bestimmt wird beim Thema Überstromschutz zu folgende Schockreaktion kommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sieht sehr geil aus. 
Kann man erahnen, was sich da mit einem Lichtbogen verabschiedet hat?


----------



## poiu (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

haha könnte man dem meinem Kontakt von Xigmatek schicken 



sieht aus als hätte was auf der Platine Seppuku gemacht.
 , aber ehrlich man sieht nicht was gemacht wurde bzw. wie weit überlastetet/kurzgeschlossen.....


hier ein Link zum Test:


Xigmatek No Rules Power NRP-VC503 500W


----------



## soulpain (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Kann man erahnen, was sich da mit einem Lichtbogen verabschiedet hat?



Sieht man auf den Bildern im Test. Die PFC-Diode hat es geschrottet.


----------



## Frosdedje (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> aber ehrlich man sieht nicht was gemacht wurde bzw. wie weit überlastetet/kurzgeschlossen


Dazu hat hardwareinsight.com einen Artikel verfasst, wie sie ihre PC-Netzteile testen tun.
Die selbst gebaute Teststation aus mehrere PC-Netzteile und Schalter für mehrere Leitungen sieht nicht 
wirklich so aus, als könnte man vernünftig Netzteile testen, aber sie soll bis zu 700W abfordern können.


----------



## poiu (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja hatte ich schon vorhin überflogen.


----------



## soulpain (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bäm!

Wenn die das jetzt noch in kleiner (und günstiger) machen, sind alle glücklich.


----------



## Systemcrash (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Scheint mal wieder ein Spitzteil von Seasonic zu sein 

Aber die Hälfte der Leistung und noch weniger beim Preis wäre was für mich


----------



## Klutten (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du bist aber fix mit deinem Test. Bei mir liegt das gute Stück noch rum und ich finde nicht die Zeit mich umfassend damit zu beschäftigen. Eigentlich wollte ich im Januar damit durch sein. -.-


----------



## poiu (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

HWluxx NT Test zum Download

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/printed/Netzteiltest-02-2012.pdf


@Klutten
hast auch das 860er Seasonic?


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> HWluxx NT Test zum Download
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/printed/N...st-02-2012.pdf



Auch wenn ich mit Nts ab 700 Watt nicht all zu viel anfangen kann, werde ich mir das mal durchlesen. 



> @Klutten
> hast auch das 860er Seasonic?



Ja, hat er


----------



## soulpain (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@ *Klutten*

Schau mal bitte, ob bei Dir die PFC-Drossel auch zirpt. 
Nicht, dass es stören würde, aber wenn man es darauf anlegt und nah rangeht, kann man die bei mir immer hören.

Ansonsten bin ich mal auf weitere Erfahrungen zu dem Netzteil gespannt, negatives gab es bisher nicht zu lesen, hätte mich auch gewundert.


----------



## Klutten (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nö, Hirschi.  Ich habe eine runde Summe, also quasi die 1.000 Watt Version bekommen. Für den Test muss ich mir aber noch eine zweite GTX580 besorgen. Mit einer und dem übertakteten Xeon langweilt sich das gute Stück auf jeden Fall. Eigentlich hatte ich die Hoffnung, dass die Karten günstiger werden, aber die Amp² kostet beständig 530€.  In den nächsten Tagen werde ich aber mal gemütlich loslegen und das Innenleben durchforsten. Mal sehen, wo da ein kleines Tierchen sitzt, das Geräusche macht.


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Nö, Hirschi.  Ich habe eine runde Summe, also quasi die 1.000 Watt Version bekommen.



Ach mist, dann hat mir der N**s was falsches erzählt, ist aber eh fast das selbe. 


@soulpain



> Schau mal bitte, ob bei Dir die PFC-Drossel auch zirpt.



Aber sehr leise, wie du geschrieben hast oder? Ist das Geräusch mit einem ZT-550W vergleichbar?


----------



## Klutten (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dieses Mal kam das Netzteil aber auch nicht aus Taiwan, sondern über einen deutschen Händler. Aber wie du bereits sagst, ist das zeimlich egal. Auslasten kann man es selbst mit SLI und weiteren dicken Verbrauchern wie z.B. Wakü nicht. Da muss man schon Extremes vorhaben.


----------



## soulpain (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dieser deutsche Händler (Sander?) macht auch die RMA für Seasonic. Ist ganz praktisch, sonst kämen die Muster und Austauschgeräte aus Holland.



> Aber sehr leise, wie du geschrieben hast oder?


Ja, so ab 20 cm Abstand fällt das auf, je nach hörempfinden natürlich. Ich bin dann mit dem Ohr am Lüftergitter entlanggegangen und ziemlich sicher, dass es aus Richtung PFC-Drossel kommen muss. Mal unabhängig von der Intensität, auf jeden Fall ist da was und mittlerweile stört das die Käufer ziemlich häufig bei Netzteilen. Lautstärke und Störgeräusche sind laut diverser Quellen ein Hauptgrund für RMA. Möglicherweise werden die Kunden einfach anspruchsvoller, daher sollten wir in diesem "erlesenen Kreis"  vielleicht auch verstärkt auf sowas achten, wenn wir die Möglichkeit haben.


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber ganz ohne fiepen geht es doch eigentlich gar nicht oder? 
Das leiseste Nt, was fiepen angeht ist für mich das E8 400W, das zugleich lauteste ein E7 680W. 

Ich muss zugeben, dass mich das auch sehr stört, aber wenn ein NT verbaut ist, hört man es in der Regel nicht, sofern man kein passives System besitzt.


----------



## soulpain (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wahrscheinlich, kommt aber auch auf den Mensch an, manche hören das garnicht raus oder der Lüfter rauscht stärker. Grundsätzlich sollte jedes Netzteil anfällig dafür sein.


----------



## Klutten (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Rechner sind heutzutage einfach generell so leise geworden, dass man viele Dinge hört, über die man vor einigen Jahren noch nicht gesprochen hätte. Außerdem habe ich das Gefühl, dass es an der Tagesordnung ist, bei jeder Hardware aus den kleinsten Kleinigkeiten negative Ansätze zu fokussieren. Zwar werden auch positive Punkte oft genug genannt, aber auf wenigen schlechten Eigenschaften wird manchmal schon sehr herumgehackt.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ohne Kritik kann es keine Verbesserung geben.
Gerade bei Usertests geht es aber eher in die andere Richtung. Da wird auch gefeiert was wirklich auffällige Fehler aufweist.


----------



## poiu (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Einige hören das nicht weil, wenn ich mich nicht irre, schon ab 16 da Hörvermögen nachlässt 



ich weiß gar nicht welches NT das war, mein  Neffe hat das Pfeifen gehört, ick auch und Meine Eltern gar nicht


----------



## Klutten (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ein Glück, dass ich mit 37 scheinbar noch ganz gut beieinander bin. Ich bekomme selbst von 100Hz-Röhrenfernsehern binnen Minuten Kopfschmerzen durch das Piepen und in meinem Umfeld schütteln darüber alle nur den Kopf. Meine Ohren sind echt ganz gut. Sie hören Dinge, die sie nicht hören sollen, einfach am Besten - Dinge, die ich nicht hören will aber selbstverständlich nicht.


----------



## poiu (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

aber die heutige Jugend ist doch meist halb Taub, wenn ich da an einige Fahrten mit denn öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln denke 



 Ich höre trotz meines alters auch noch gut  war auch Horchfunker


bei mir haben fast alle NTs mehr oder weniger irgendwelche Geräusche von sich gegeben.


okay bis auf das letzte Enermax, fällt mir so grad ein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Klutten schrieb:


> Ein Glück, dass ich mit 37 scheinbar noch ganz gut beieinander bin. Ich bekomme selbst von 100Hz-Röhrenfernsehern binnen Minuten Kopfschmerzen durch das Piepen und in meinem Umfeld schütteln darüber alle nur den Kopf. Meine Ohren sind echt ganz gut. Sie hören Dinge, die sie nicht hören sollen, einfach am Besten - Dinge, die ich nicht hören will aber selbstverständlich nicht.



Du hast noch einen Röhrenfernseher? 

Deine Ohren hören Dinge, die sie nicht hören sollen?  
Dann hör doch einfach mal auf andere abzuhören.  

Ich habe jedenfalls noch keine piepende Netzteile gehört oder fiepende Grafikkarte oder sonst was. Was sicher auch daran liegt, dass ich nicht den ganzen Tag bei mir im Gehäuse hocke, sondern den Rechner als das ansehe, was er ist: Ein Gegenstand, der benutzt wird.


----------



## Klutten (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast noch einen Röhrenfernseher?



Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, aber ich habe meinen geliebten Röhrenfernseher erst im Dezember gegen einen Flatscreen getauscht. Ich bin was Bildqualität angeht sehr empfindlich und alles was bis zur aktuellen Generation an Panels angeboten wurde ist mehr als ein schlechter Scherz. Wenn ich schon mehrere tausend Euro ausgebe, dann möchte ich (keine) kaum Kompromisse eingehen. Da bin ich recht eigen und mein Hang zum Perfektionismus zu ausgeprägt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

In meinem Arbeitszimmer steht ein Röhrenfernseher. Das Geräte hatte ich schon in meiner Studentenbude und solange das Teil läuft, wird er auch nicht ersetzt.
In Sachen Kontrast kann kein LCD Fernseher mithalten.
Bei der Röhre ist schwarz noch schwarz. 

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wer bei dem das Netzteil hergestellt hat.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei >100FPS hab ich noch jede Grafikkarte gehört. Auch meine ach so Nebengeräusch freie HD6970 in Referenzdesign. Mein umgelabeltes Enermax(Sapphire FirePSU) dagegen ist wirklich erstaunlich ruhig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich höre nichts von der Grafikkarte, auch wenn ich im Menü bin und die dann 500fps generiert oder so.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann hörst du wohl wirklich keine hohen Frequenzen mehr oder sie wird schlicht von den Lüftern übertönt.
Ich hab jedenfalls bei GTX280 wie auch HD6970 das "Problem"(so oft treten extremst hohe Framrates ja zum Glück nicht auf und wenn dann mach ich halt Vsync an) obwohl beide im Referenzlayout als Paradebeispiel für ruhige Bauteile galten. Dank Wakü bleibt bei mir den Lüftern natürlich auch keine Chance die Spulen zu übertönen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Dann hörst du wohl wirklich keine hohen Frequenzen mehr oder sie wird schlicht von den Lüftern übertönt.



Mein Rechner steht auch nicht neben mir aufm Tisch, sondern bestimmt 1 1/2 Meter weg neben den Schreibtisch. 
Ziehe ich den Rechner vor und stelle ihn daneben, dann höre ich davon natürlich was, aber normal eben nicht. Die Position macht hier eine Menge aus. 
Daher stören mich meine HDDs auch nicht, wenn die laufen. Klar, es "knistert" leicht ausm Case aber das ist auf die Entfernung einfach minimal.

Die Position des Rechners macht halt eine Menge aus. Würde der bei mir aufm Tisch stehen, würde mich wahrscheinlich auch jedes Geräusch nerven.
Dazu kommt noch, dass ich, wenn ich am Rechner sitze, entweder immer Internet Radio laufen hab oder die Glotze läuft (der Röhrenfernseher ), leise ist es also eh nie.

Trotzdem kaufe ich mir natürlich Komponenten, die leise sind, könnte ja mal der Fall eintreten, an dem ich nichts hören will.
Ich bin jedenfalls neugierig, wie gut das neue Seasonic ist (um mal wieder zu den Netzteilen zurück zu kommen). Semi Passiv ist ja OK, doch hört mans wenn der Lüfter anläuft?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

was die leute teilweise für schlechte ohren haben ....
persönliche erzfeinde sind mückenabwehrdinger für die steckdose, es gibt nichts was dauerhafter, penetranter und wiederlicher fiept als diese mückenshice für die steckdose, einfach nur pervers und wiederlich 
dagegen ist das piepen eines röhrengerätes ja direkt schon tiefton und spulenfiepen ne symphonie


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es gibt nur eine wirklich gute Mückenabwehr und die hat 8 Beine.


----------



## Systemcrash (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und wie wehr ich dann die Abwehr ab?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gar nicht, die 8 Beine Abwehr stört doch nicht.
Wichtig ist, dass du nur ein Exemplar der Abwehr hast, sonst kannst du Pech haben, dass daraus ein paar Hundert werden.


----------



## soulpain (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn man sie aber doch loswerden möchte: Eidechsen, Frösche, Spitzmäuse, Affen, Opossums, Kröten oder Trust-Netzteile. Die Spitzmäuse könnte man danach z.B. noch als Haustiere halten.
Aber BTT.


----------



## Systemcrash (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was hast du gegen Eidechsen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Die Spitzmäuse könnte man danach z.B. noch als Haustiere halten.


 
In einem Hamsterrad könnten Spitzmäuse auch den Job eines Netzteils übernehmen.


----------



## Frosdedje (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jetzt hat der Hersteller Kingwin was neues im Portfolio und nein, die werden keine alkoholische 
Getränke in den Handel bringen (Irgendwie lese ich immer wieder Absolute Vodka raus  ).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sondern ein 80 Plus Platin-Netzteil mit 550W, deren Netzteilelektronik und restliche Optik auf 
das Lazer Platinium basiert, jedoch wird auf Kabelmanagment und die Stecker etwa überarbeitet.


----------



## Systemcrash (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Stylisch, diese Lüfterfarbe 

Preis? OCP?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hmm... das Netzteil unterstützt keinen Bulldozer und keine i7 3xxx CPUs, muss ich mir Sorgen machen?


----------



## Olstyle (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mag keine schnellen Lastwechsel wie sie bei den neueren Turbomodi immer extremer werden?


----------



## Frosdedje (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Natürlich kann das Absolute Power 550W einen Core i7 3xxx auch einen AMD Bulldozer versorgen.
Nur manchmal wollen die Hersteller das einfach nicht hinschreiben. 

Technisch ist das Ding von Super Flower aus der Golden King Platinium-Reihe d.h man soll keine Hoffnungen
hegen, dass Kingwins neue Netzteilserie wie auch die andere Netzteilmodelle OCP haben werden.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kleine Frage: Gäbs denn eine Möglichkeit an OCPs zum Nachrüsten zu kommen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Technisch ist das Ding von Super Flower aus der Golden King Platinium-Reihe d.h man soll keine Hoffnungen
> hegen, dass Kingwins neue Netzteilserie wie auch die andere Netzteilmodelle OCP haben werden.


 
Das habe ich schon fest angenommen.
Und ich denke auch nicht, das OCP drin ist.


----------



## Systemcrash (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mein X2 wird unterstützt


----------



## Olstyle (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Kleine Frage: Gäbs denn eine Möglichkeit an OCPs zum Nachrüsten zu kommen?


Kannst ja bei jeder Leitung eine Schmelzsicherung dazwischen basteln, die gibts eigentlich für jeden Strom.


----------



## soulpain (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das wäre aber auch keine so gute Idee. Es ist ja nicht so, dass es keine Alternative gäbe. Enermax hat immerhin OCP, auch bei 500 W und 600 W. Oder man wartet auf kleinere Seasonic. Oder noch besser, man macht das alles nicht mehr mit und kauft sich Gold oder Silver.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich weiß!
Es war ja auch eher eine theoretische Frage...
Ich komm halt manchmal auf bekloppte Ideen und da war halt eine davon einem Superflower mal eine OCP reinzulöten.


----------



## Systemcrash (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann müßten erstmal die Gold verfügbar sein. In den kleineren Wattklassen (bis 450W) gibts nichts außer Huntkey und FSP


----------



## poiu (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja die kleinen Seasonic lassen auch auf sich warten


----------



## Systemcrash (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und genau auf denen warte ich besonders.

Auch Silber von 300-450W gibts nur 2 NTs


----------



## Frosdedje (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Vor zwei Tagen hatte ich den Autor von RealHardTechX angeschreiben, wer die Netzteilelektronik 
der Spire Black Dragon- und Jewel ECO-Reihe ist und jetzt habe ich eine Antwort erhalten:


Nach Aussagen vom Autor von RealHardTechX kommt die Netzteilelektronik 
der Black Dragon-Modelle von Seventeam d.h die Black Dragons können je nach Serie
brauchbar bis gut sein, aber von der Qualität auch sehr mies sein.
Ein gutes Review z.B bei Hardwaresecrets, JonnyGURU, etc. wäre jetzt sehr angebracht.

Bei den neuen Jewel ECO-Modelle tippt er auf den Hersteller Golden Tiger Electronics, 
welches auch bei 3RSystem zum Einsatz kommt, aber sicher ist er da noch nicht.
Vom Rest ist nicht all zu viel bekannt, allerdings deutet der Autor an, dass die 
demnächst in die Netzteil-Datenbank von realHardTechX aufgenommen werden.


----------



## Systemcrash (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, die Angabe "können je nach Serie brauchbar bis gut sein, aber von der Qualität auch sehr mies sein" animiert mich nicht zum Kauf


----------



## Frosdedje (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Systemcrash:
Eben, denn das Produktsortiment von Seventeam ist sehr breit gefächert und demenstpechend ist auch die 
Qualität der einzelne Modelle, sodass man kaum pauschal sagen kann, ob die Spire Black Dragon gut oder Crap sind.


----------



## soulpain (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist auch ein Grund, warum es reichlich wenig bringt, den Hersteller zu kennen.


----------



## Systemcrash (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich weiß, das der Hersteller allein nicht das endgültige Qualitätsmerkmal ist (siehe Huntkey)

Is aber trotzdem interessant, es zu wissen


----------



## Ralle@ (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hy Leute

Was ist von Lepa Nt zu halten. Lt. Tests dürften die ja die P/L Knaller sein mit Enermax Technik im inneren. Hat da wer Erfahrungen mit den Nt´s gemacht? Sind die Tatsächlich so leise wie in den Tests?


----------



## poiu (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

nur die Teureren sind ähnlich zu Enermax die billigen sind nur billig


----------



## Ralle@ (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Heißt im Klartext?
Ich soll für einen Freund ein SLI System zusammen stellen und zwei 580 möchte ich dem 600W Modu 87 nicht zumuten. Da natürlich das Budget etwas knapp ist, sind rund 200€ für ein NT über. Es soll möglichst leise sein, da die Karten unter Wasser gesetzt werden spielt OC natürlich eine größere Rolle. 
Daher dachte ich mir so ab 900W Aufwärts. Das 900W LEPA würde da ganz gut passen, vor allem vom Preis. Nur der Lüfter darf halt nicht laut sein. Mein momentaner Favorit wäre das Platimax 1000W, da müsste ich aber noch bei der SSD sparen damit alles im Budget bleibt.


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei der 1000 Watt Klasse, die günstig sein soll, kann ich nur das HX1000 (nicht das 50er) empfehlen 
@poiu Das G700 ist schätzungsweise zu 95% identisch zum Modu 87+ 700W


----------



## Ralle@ (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das 1000er gibt es ja nicht mehr (in Österreich zumindest nicht mehr).
Ich denke ich spar bei der SSD und nimm das Platimax.


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist aber ne kostspielige Entscheidung, warum kein X-1050?
Notfalls tuts auch ein HX1050, wobei ich das 1000er besser fand


----------



## Ralle@ (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist das HX1050 nicht zu laut?
Ich muss gestehen ich bin nicht so der Corsair Fan, bis jetzt war ich immer noch von der Lautstärke enttäuscht. Und vom Preis ist der Unterschied nicht allzu groß (45€) bei dem Händler wo immer einkaufe.


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Damit hab ich mich nicht so beschäftigt, lies dir halt mal Tests von Johnnyguru etc. durch


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ist das HX1050 nicht zu laut?


 
Welches 1000 Watt Netzteil ist wirklich leise?


----------



## Ralle@ (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist mir schon klar.
Nur sollte es nicht lauter sein als unbedingt nötig. Ich denke ich werde beim Platimax bleiben.


----------



## poiu (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @poiu Das G700 ist schätzungsweise zu 95% identisch zum Modu 87+ 700W




Das G700 ist ja auch nicht billig



 @Ralle gibt noch das Seaosnic Platium 1000W oder X1050, mit dem Platimax machst du auch nicht viel Falsch


Güsntige alternative mit Seasonic technik wären die XFX 


http://geizhals.at/de/699150


http://geizhals.at/de/699314


----------



## Frosdedje (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Super Blümchen macht sich mit neue PC-Netzteile aufmerksam :
http://www.techpowerup.com/159886/Super-Flower-Unveils-New-Value-430W-80Plus-Gold-PSU.html

Es geht dieses Mal um ein neues Golden Green-Modell mit 430W Nennleistung und 120mm-Lüfter.


----------



## poiu (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

was ist denn der unterschied zum vorherigen 450W außer das jetzt doch ein Mosfet verbaut sein soll, hat SF nicht herum posaunt der sei unnötig


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Das G700 ist ja auch nicht billig


20€ billiger als das Modu, als ich das letzte mal geguckt habe 
@Topic Was SF alles so rumposautn  (*hust* Holger *hust* U=R*I *hust* OCP *hust*)


----------



## poiu (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

mit billig meinte ich natürlich die ganzen unter 70€ Lepa N/W.. .serien


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kann mir ein ein gutes Netzteil 700W mit guter Qualität und gutem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis empfehlen?
Danke schon mal im vorraus!


----------



## soulpain (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 700W ATX 2.3 (AU-700) | Geizhals Deutschland
LEPA G 700W ATX 2.3 (G700-MA) | Geizhals Deutschland

80Plus Bronze gibts auch noch jede Menge, aber gemessen an Gold sind die relativ günstig, bzw. Bronze lohnt sich ab 650 W kaum noch, weil der Aufpreis gering ist.


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



soulpain schrieb:


> FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 700W ATX 2.3 (AU-700) | Geizhals Deutschland
> LEPA G 700W ATX 2.3 (G700-MA) | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> 80Plus Bronze gibts auch noch jede Menge, aber gemessen an Gold sind die relativ günstig, bzw. Bronze lohnt sich ab 650 W kaum noch, weil der Aufpreis gering ist.


Ersteres ist prinzipiell gut, aber viel viel viel zu laut (im Ernst, das ist echt böse)
Das 2. ist abgesehen vom Design top


----------



## Systemcrash (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Solange man das Aurum nicht stark auslastet ist es erträglich 

Das Lepa wär aber trotzdem mein Favorit


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Danke erstmal es ist aber zum benchen also Lautstärke spielt keine Rolle. Ich glaube ich nehme das Aurum.(Auch wegen dem Preis)


----------



## Frosdedje (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Anderes Thema:
Seasonic hat schon bereits sehr effizeinte TFX-Netzteile in ihrem Produktsortiment und 
hält bislang in diesem Punkt die Krone unter den TFX-Netzteile, aber das kann sich 
demnächst ändern, wenn In Win ihre TFX-Netzteil namens "IP-P-Series HF" mit 300W
in den Handel bringt.

Diese ist sogar mit dem 80 Plus Platin-Zertifikat ausgestattet und wäre 
damit Rekordhalter unter den TFX-Netzteile. 
Da dürften sich vorallem die freuen, sie schon langen für kleinere 
Netzteile mit sehr hohe Effizienz gepredigt hatten.


----------



## carmikaze (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hi, welches Netzteil ist für einen i5 2500k + GTX260 das beste?

be quiet! Pure Power L7 530W

Thermaltake Hamburg 530W

Sharkoon WPM500

Kann mich nicht entscheiden 

Grüße


----------



## turbosnake (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich würde keins der drei nehmen.
Lieber eins der 2 nehmen:
Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06204-6/0761345-06205-3/0761345-23850-2) | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Systemcrash (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das genannte Antec oder

XFX PRO550W

Aber 400W würden bei dem System auch reichen


----------



## Frosdedje (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Chieftec hat seine Vorab-News für seine Produkte, die sie auf der CeBIT 2012 präsentieren werden, 
schon veröffentlicht und darunter befindet sich auch die neue Nitro 85+ II-Reihe.
Bis auf Kleinigkeitetn gibt es die neue Nitro 85+ II-Reihe sowohl als Einsteigerserie xxxS (fängt erst bei 400W- 
und geht bis 650W; Lastverteilung wurde leicht überarbeitet) und als Mittelklasse xxxC. (Gleiche Anzahl an 
Modelle wie in der bisherige Nitro 85+ BPS xxxxC; z.t höhrere +12V-Leistung; andere Optik)


----------



## Philipus II (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Chieftec werden wohl eh nie nach de kommen, da Listan ja Chieftec Distributor ist...


----------



## Ralle@ (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich noch mal.
Es ist nun doch das LEPA G900 geworden, denke das NT hält was die Tests versprechen.


----------



## Systemcrash (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Is halt ein Enermax


----------



## Kahashi (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hi,

welches von denen ist das beste? Oder gibt es noch bessere in der Preisklasse?

Antec VP550P (Eingangsspannung 200-240V, etwas hoch?)

NesteQ E²CS X-Strike XS-600

Aerocool E85-550

be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 530W

Brauch schnell ne Antwort, muss heute noch bestellen


----------



## Systemcrash (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Würde das nehmen:

XFX PRO550W

Wenns unbedingt was von den genannten sein muß:

1. be quiet
2. Nesteq
3. Antec


----------



## Kahashi (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das XFX ist leider zu laut..


----------



## Systemcrash (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das VP550 ist unter Last aber lauter. Und deshalb dachte ich das dich das nicht besonders interessiert

Technisch zumindest ist das XFX das beste hier.

WEnns dir aber hauptsächlich um Lautstärke geht -> be quiet


----------



## Kahashi (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

okay und jetzt nochmal ne noob frage (nicht hauen^^):

beim Be Quiet L8 530 gibt es ne 12V1 schiene mit 20A und eine 12V2 mit 28A, sind die auf dem Netzteil gekennzeichnet? also nicht dass ich die Grafikkarte versehentlich an die 20A Schiene hänge und die CPU an die 28A Schiene..


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kahashi schrieb:


> okay und jetzt nochmal ne noob frage (nicht hauen^^):
> 
> beim Be Quiet L8 530 gibt es ne 12V1 schiene mit 20A und eine 12V2 mit 28A, sind die auf dem Netzteil gekennzeichnet? also nicht dass ich die Grafikkarte versehentlich an die 20A Schiene hänge und die CPU an die 28A Schiene..


 
Ja, aber der CPU Anschluss ist fest, die beiden Grafikanschlüsse sind aber mit je einer +12V Leitung verbunden.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Heute ist das Be Quiet PCGH Edition bei mir angekommen!
Irgendwelche Sonderwünsche für den Test?


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kannst du Überlastung testen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wird für das gesamte Netzteil kanpp werden, aber ich kann mal schauen, ob ich die Rails einzeln darauf testen kann...


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn du kannst einfach eine zweite Grafikkarte ausleihen und SLI/CF machen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Problemchen ist: Meine RL-Freunde sind alle Komplett-PC Käufer, die auf ihre Garantie bedacht sind.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Das Problemchen ist: Meine RL-Freunde sind alle Komplett-PC Käufer, die auf ihre Garantie bedacht sind.


 
Dann musst du heimlich die Grafikkarte aus ihren Rechnern klauen. Mit Glück merken sie das nicht.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

 Gar keine schlechte Idee...
Dann muss ich nur noch einen mit einer GTS 450 finden, die irgenwie in einen PCIe x1 Slot reinprügeln und hoffen, dass die danach noch funktioniert!


----------



## Frosdedje (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Antec VP450 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

Das Besondere an diesem Netzteil ist, dass dieses - trotz fehlender PFC eine 
Effizienz von 80-83% schafft, was an der Elektronik des Netzteils liegt.


----------



## Systemcrash (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ein NT mit fehlender PFC ist indiskutabel. Ist das überhaupt in Europa erlaubt?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Afaik muss hier alles über 100W eine PFC haben...


----------



## Rolk (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hi,

kurze Zwischenfrage: 

Ich brauche ein brauchbares Lowbudget NT im Bereich 300-350W @12V für (möglichst bei Mindfactory.de) kaum über 30 €. Ich tendiere stark zu dem hier:

Rasurbo Real&Power 350W ATX 2.3 (RAP350) in Netzteile & USV: Netzteile | heise online Preisvergleich

Meinungen?


Edit:
Oder doch lieber ein Antec VP350P oder Corsair CX430W V2? 
Gibt es eins das Lautstärketechnisch positiv herausragt?


----------



## thom_cat (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das rasurbo kannst du guten gewissens nehmen... ist im grunde ein cougar a350.


----------



## Klutten (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Moderative Maßnahmen werden nicht öffentlich diskutiert, ergo wurde ein Beitrag gelöscht.


----------



## Shi (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Danke fürs anpinnen btw  so muss man den Thread nicht immer suchen :daumen :


----------



## Philipus II (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Tech-Review.de » News » 80plus titanium: Erstes Netzteil von Dell
80plus tianium kommt


----------



## Systemcrash (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber Dell baut das doch nicht?


----------



## Olstyle (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich denke nicht. Aber Dell bestellt bei den OEMs zum Teil Netzteile von denen der Retail Käufer nur träumt. Gold Bei Sub 300W sind bei DELL z.B. gängig damit man sparsame ArbeitsPCs verticken kann.


----------



## Systemcrash (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Den letzten Dell-PC den ich gesehen hatte besaß ein Acbel 

Keine Ahnung, wer sonst so für Dell herstellt. Würde mich auch mal bei den Monitoren interessieren, wer dahinter steckt


----------



## Frosdedje (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Philipus II:
Diese News habe ich bei Tech-Review.de schon vor einiger Zeit verfasst, nur hat es jemand doppelt geschrieben. 
Aber es gibt -  vom In-Win / Powerman - eine neue Netzteilserie mit dem Namen "GreenMe". (News dazu gibt es 
auf der genannten Seite) 
Zwar gibt der Hersteller keine Infos an (höchstens nur ein "Coming Soon"), 
aber es sind schon folgende Sachen bekannt:
- Die Netzteilelektronik wird von In-Win selbst gebaut und entwickelt. (RealHardTechX)
- Es wird 3-4 +12V-Leitungen mit 25A geben und die Gesamtleistung der +12V enspricht
fast die der lieferbare Nennleistung. (PDFs von Ecova Plug Load Solutions)


----------



## Systemcrash (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wieso denke ich bei In-Win nur an Knallfrösche  ?

Aber ich bin nicht voreingenommen, Verbesserungen sind schließlich nicht ausgeschlossen


----------



## Philipus II (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Frosdedje 
Das hab ich verbrochen. Das kommt davon, wenn man nur 10 tage zurück sucht und es einer mehr war. Anfängerfehler. Ich bemühe mich

Sonst:
Ich hab die Woche mal die Wunschliste geschrieben:
Cougar A
be quiet L7
Antec VP350P
FSP Hexa 400W
LC-Power Pro-Line LC7300 V2.3 Silver Shield 300W
Rasurbo Real&Power 350W ATX 2.3 (RAP350)
LEPA N 400W ATX 2.3 (N400-SA)
Thermaltake Litepower Black Edition 350W ATX 2.2 (LT-350P)
Corsair CX 430 V2

Hat von euch wer noch Vorschläge oder Wünsche, was ihr gerne sehen würdet?


----------



## Frosdedje (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Philipus II:
Hmm, mir würden noch einige Netzteile einfallen, die man noch näher anschauen könnte :
- Super Flower Atlas 400W (SF400-X12P)
- Modecom Feel 400 400W (Einzgels Modecom-Modell, das auch relativ verfügbar ist)
- RealPower RP-400 ECO 400W
- Jou Jye 350W (350-AUBA)
- Ein Netzteil in In-Win (Vielleicht ein IP-S-Series EQ)
- Scythe Energia mit 450W
- Eventuell ein Seasonic TGM / TGW mit 300- oder 350W
- Sharkoon QP Series (400W)
- Ein Netzteil von Spire mit 400-450W (z.b aus der Black Moon-Reihe)


----------



## facehugger (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mal ne Frage an die NT-Profis hier: würde beim meinem Sys (siehe Signatur) auch dieses NT reichen:


be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
unter Last (BF3) verbrenne ich etwa 350-370W (Messgerät). Auch spiele ich nicht Furmark und Prime95 zusammen
Mir geht es halt um eine bessere Effizienz sowohl im idle als auch beim spielen. Etwas Luft nach oben sollte ebenfalls vorhanden sein, das NT soll ja nicht dauernd am Limit betrieben werden... Danke im Vorraus für kompetente Meinungen.

Gruß


----------



## Rolk (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Hat von euch wer noch Vorschläge oder Wünsche, was ihr gerne sehen würdet?



Vielleicht noch das Silverstone Strider Essential 400W?
*
*


----------



## Philipus II (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Frosdedje 
Sollte ich auf einer Chroma testen können, versuch ich die aufzutreiben. Sonst habe ich da irgendwie Angst um den Rechner.


----------



## Frosdedje (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Neues aus der Serie "Super Blümchen", heute : 

Super Flowers Netzteilserie "Ice Mt Kingdee" (chinesische Version der Golden Green Pro), genauer genommen die 
430- und 530W-Versionn, werden als GX-Version und mit eine kleine optische Veränderung in den Handel kommen.
Im Gegensatz zum klassischen Ice Mt Kingdee ist die Elektronik und die Steckeranzahl die selbe. Dafür wirbt SF 
diese Modelle als "OverClock-Version", da diese zusätzlich nur 50W Peakreserve haben.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Moin Leute

Habe mal eine frage würde mein MODU82+ 425W für eine Weiter GTX460 aus reichen ?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, für den "normalen" Spielebetrieb sollte es knapp reichen, aber sobald etwas mehr Leistung gefragt ist, eher nicht!


----------



## b0s (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mit ner Sandy Bridge und ner GTX 460 wirst du abgesehen von Furmark nirgends mehr als knapp über 300 Watt Last erzeugen (inkl. aller anderen PC Komponenten). Das 425 ist also brauchbar Dimensioniert. Wenn du ein paar Euro mehr hast und eine langfristige Anschaffung tätigen willst würde ich aber zu 100 Watt mehr greifen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab gedacht, er redet über zwei GTX460 (bzw. eine weitere)!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

JO ich plane eine zweite GTX460 mir an zu schaffen.


----------



## b0s (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sorry, da hab ich mich verlesen.

Dann hat Hansvonwurst natürlich recht. Wobei das schon wirklich knapp ist. Laufen wirds auf jeden Fall, das NT ist schließlich gut. Wenn du das allerdings dauerhaft betreiben willst musst du dich darauf einstellen, dass die Latstärke ansteigt und das NT unter Last ständig an der Grenze zu 100% Auslastung arbeitet, teilweise darüber und sich dadurch die Lebensdauer verkürzt.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jo dachte das denke ich auch wohlte nur mal noch mal sicher gehen.

Na dann werde ich mir wohl ein neuen Enermax Nt kaufen müssen. Warum müssen die immer no Teuer sein die NTs von Enermax aber naja für Qualität muss man halt Zahlen.

Edit: Was für eins würde ein bauen auer Enermax. Mit NTs habe ich mich lange nicht mehr beschäftige.


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Moin,
hab vorhin in nem Video von TTLC ein PSU gesehen, das genau aussah wie das X-460 FL, aber von Silver Power...
Leider finde ich das Teil nirgends bei Google, weiß da jemand mehr, obs das schon gibt (ist wahrscheinlich von Seasonic gefertigt mit anderem Aufkleber)?

mfg

Edit: Bzw. weiß jemand, was Silver Power da verändert hat


----------



## poiu (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

verlinke mal das video?


----------



## Frosdedje (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> hab vorhin in nem Video von TTLC ein PSU gesehen, das genau aussah wie das X-460 FL, aber von Silver Power


War das Video auf HardwareClips oder YouTube?
Aber sonst würde4 ich mir dieses Netzteil auch mal ansehen. 

Aber will jemand noch ein paar Worte zu Super Flowers neue Netzteile verlieren? 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...etzteildiskussionsthread-640.html#post3984622


----------



## poiu (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Aber will jemand noch ein paar Worte zu Super Flowers neue Netzteile verlieren?
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...etzteildiskussionsthread-640.html#post3984622



ähm nein


----------



## Philipus II (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da die Produkte eh für den chin. Markt sind, ist das eher akademischer Natur. Ich beschränke mich auf herausragende Produkte oder das, was hier auch eventuell mal erhältlich wird.


----------



## Frosdedje (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@poiu:
Da muss man auch nichts sagen, denn diese Dinger sind die gleichen Golden Green Pro, nur mit etwas mehr 
TamTam und Marketing neu verpackt. (aber vorallem die Mass Effect-Werbung dazu ist gelungen. )


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMJ_YFRi2OM
Bei 6:20 etwa


----------



## Frosdedje (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Tatsächlich, das ist ein Silver Power-Netzteil mit 450W Nennleistung mit gleiche Optik + Elektronik 
wie das Seasonic X-Series mit 460W, das in dem Vide von Overclocked3D kurz gezeigt wird.  
Könnte jemand in den nächsten Tagen bei Maxpoint fragen, was es mit dem zufünftigen Netzteil aufsich hat?


----------



## Worlikon (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

warum fragst du das denn nicht selbst?
oder stehst du bei denen auf der schwarzen Spam Liste?


----------



## Frosdedje (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



			
				Worlikon schrieb:
			
		

> oder stehst du bei denen auf der schwarzen Spam Liste?


Noch nicht, aber dafür muss man schon sehr viel anstrengen. 

------------------------------------------------------------

Aber wenn sich niemand meldet, dann kann ich das morgens machen, sofern nichts dazwischen steht.
Nur habe ich sowas nur sehr selten gemacht.


----------



## poiu (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hab mich mal erkundigt soll wohl wirklich ein Seasonic gefertigtes sein-


 aber ob die Kontinuierlich einen Vertrag haben, oder es was neues gibt??!?!?!!?


Ich kann mal bei meinem Kontakt bei Max Point anfragen.


----------



## Frosdedje (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@poiu: 
Das wäre eine gute Idee. 
Aber leider warte ich immer noch auf eine Antwort von Antec zu den zukünftige Antec High Current Pro mit 550- 
und 650W und den Antec High Current Pro mit 1000W, wesshalb für die Elektronik der Hersteller FSP genommen wurde.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Die schwedische Hardwareseite Sweclockers.com hat das perfekte Netzteil von einen 
chinesichen Hersteller namens Hantol gefunden und die Lastverteilung alleine ist schon ein
wahrer Erlebnis.


----------



## Philipus II (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die anderen 600W Leistung kommen auf der Schiene "lightning" zum Einsatz und ermöglichen einen Blitz-Knall-Effekt.


----------



## Worlikon (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

in dem Video von Overclock3dnet sieht man doch das es ein Seasonic X-460 als Basis hat und in der neuen c't Anzeige von Maxpoint für die CeBIT stehts auch drin

was also soll da noch neues beim nachfragen herauskommen?

technisches werden die nicht erzählen, das einzige was interessant wäre ist der Preis und den werden sie schon irgendwann bekannt geben, spätestens auf der CeBIT


----------



## Frosdedje (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Die anderen 600W Leistung kommen auf der Schiene "lightning" zum Einsatz und ermöglichen einen Blitz-Knall-Effekt.


Und dann bleiben vom Netzteil und vom PC nur noch eine Rauchwolke übrig. 
Aber es wäre interessant, wenn eine Hardware dieses Netzteil kaufen und es testen würden, aber vorallem 
wäre das Innenleben des Netzteils eine Sache, die man ausleuchten und genau analysieren müsste, denn
wahrscheinlich könnte irgend ein Billigverschlag oder was brauchbares stecken, das von Hantol überlabelt wird.

Aber hey, Hantol tat es "for teh lulz" und dieses Netzteil hat mir das Wochenende gerettet. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipus II (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn das Hantol in .de verfügbar ist, bitte ich um eine PN. Sollte ich eine Möglichkeit zum Testen haben, kauf ich eins. Wahrscheinlich überlebts den Test eh nicht, dann gehts halt zurück zum Händler. Nur auf Bilder von Innen müssen wir dann halt verzichten.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich würde eine einstellige Spende dazu abgeben, damit du es öffnen kannst!


----------



## Olstyle (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nach dem Typenschild dürften ungefähr drei Einstellige Spenden reichen um es zu kaufen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da muss man nur noch zwei andere finden, die da mitmachen!


----------



## poiu (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

klingt ach einem Klingelbeutel Aktion


----------



## Philipus II (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich denke, dass nach an einem Lasttest manche Details der Elektronik eh nicht mehr erkennbar sein könnten. Dafür sind die Schwachstellen dann wohl deutlich markiert.


----------



## poiu (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich glaube eher du killst damit dein Testsystem und dann


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das glaube ich nicht


----------



## Frosdedje (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Vielleicht wird sich ein Onlineshop (dieses Hantol-Netzteil wird meistens in schwedische Onlineshops geführt) bereit sein, 
ein Sample zum Testen zur Verfügung stellen, aber an einen Rechner sollte man das Ganze nicht anschließen.


----------



## Philipus II (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> ich glaube eher du killst damit dein Testsystem und dann


Ich würde sowas definitiv nicht an meinem Rechner testen. Bin ich wahnsinnig?
Wenn ich aber als Gast auf einer Teststation testen darf und der Gastgeber nichts dagegen hat, werde ich schon ein zwei Kandidaten für Lichteffekte mitnehmen.


----------



## poiu (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

 ja okay so kann man das machen


----------



## Scotty83 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo Leute!
Welches Netzteil würdet ihr mir für dies Konfiguration empfehlen?
MSI z68A-G45 B3 Mainboard
Intel Core i5-2500K boxed 
2x4gb RAM DDDR3 
Sapphire Ultimate Radeon HD 6670 
ADATA S510 120GB SSD
LG Electronics BH10LS30 Bluray-Laufwerk 
W-Lan-Karte 

Hatte ein Cougar A350 Netzteil eingebaut, das scheint aber gerade um eine Kleinigkeit zu schwach zu sein. Hätte gerne ein effizientes und nicht zu lautes Teil.
Was haltet ihr zB davon:
FSP Fortron / Sourc Aurum Gold 500W (FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 500W ATX 2.3 (AU-500) | Geizhals.at Österreich)

Danke!!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das FSP Aurum ist ganz Ok, allerdings soll es relativ laut sein.
Zu schwach ist das Cougar A350 keineswegs.
Ich würde dir zu dem hier raten:
be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 (E9-400W/BN190) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Scotty83 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Ich war bis vor kurzem auch der Meinung, dass das Cougar A350 locker reichen müsste. Nach immer wieder kehrenden Systemabstürzen hab ich meinen Rechner zu einem "Profi" getragen. Der meinte, dass die 12V-Schiene zwar gerade so reiche, aber gerade wenn mal hin und wieder doch etwas mehr Strom gezogen würde, kommt es eben zu meinen Start- und Absturzproblemen. Auch im Hinblick auf die Alterung der Teile, würde er mind. 480W empfehlen. Mit einem stärkeren NT waren die Abstürze dann tatsächlich weg. 
Also vielleicht doch eher die 450er-Version? Nur zur Sicherheit? be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab einen Phenom II X3 740, der laut einer PCGH-Messung auf Volllast so viel wie ein i5 2500k zieht und eine GTS 450 (Welche mehr als deine Graka zieht) auf Prime 95 und Furmark laufen lassen. Das Cougar A350 reicht dafür vollkommen aus.
Hier findest du unter anderem ein paar Verbrauchswerte (das Cougar A350 der ersten Generation wurde mitgesestet...):
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...202549-lesertest-quiet-pcgh-edition-500w.html


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jetzt mal etwas praktisches zu all dem Theorie Kram:

Da vorhin jemand etwas bling bling im NT haben wollte habe ich mal etwas gebastelt, auch wenn ich nicht viel mit Modding am Hut habe. 

1. Man nehme sich ein unschuldiges Netzteil (in meinem Fall ein Bastel NT)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Und eine LED Lichtleiste (zB wie ich aus einem Enermax Appolish)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Einen Kabelstrang kappen (zB Molex Strang)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Nicht benötigte Kabel isolieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5. Die beiden anderen Kabel abisolieren und etwas verzinnen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6. Diese Kabel dann mit den Kabelenden der Lichtleiste verlöten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7. Mit Schrumpfschlauch isolieren



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8. Die Enden der Lichtleiste auch nochmal isolieren, sowie die LEDs und Wiederstände mit TESA isolieren. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9. Alphatest



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10. Betatest



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



11. Finaltest



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_____________________________________________________
Fazit: Ich habe noch einen unangelöteten Molex-Kabelstrang über 

Spaß bei Seite - der Leuchteffekt ist da, auch wenn er noch ausbaufähig wäre. Für eine 30 Minuten Arbeit aber dennoch ganz gelungen, denke ich. Nachmachen sollte man das eher nicht, vor allem ein offenes NT zu betreiben ist eigentlich mehr wie fahrlässig...


----------



## Olstyle (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie gut dass mein NT sowas von Haus aus hat(und ich abgesehen davon dass man im offenen Case bei Betrieb mehr sieht nie einen Sinn darin gesehen habe)  .
Ich würde eher zum LED-Lüfter mit (mindestens) gleicher Förderleistung wie das Originalmodell greifen.


----------



## poiu (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich würde so ein scheiß gar nicht machen  nichts gegen dich  


hab denn Blink Blink unsinn bei meinem Enermax Lüfter ausgemacht



erinnert mich an ein Lüfter kauf, Jahre her  


Verkäufer :" der leuchtet Blau"
Icke : "solange der nicht sing und Tanzt ist mir das egal"
Verkäufer :


----------



## hirschi-94 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja Leute, das war nur ein kleiner Versuch, da ich akuten Basteldrang hatte 

Ich selber mag ja überhaupt kein blinki blinki Zeug in meinem Rechner und das Netzteil dient eh nur diversen Experimenten und wird nicht unbeaufsichtigt betrieben. 

@Olstyle


> Ich würde eher zum LED-Lüfter mit (mindestens) gleicher Förderleistung wie das Originalmodell greifen.



Das mit der Förderleistung reicht noch lange nicht, du solltest auch die Startspannung mit einbeziehen und mit welcher Mindestdrehzahl der Lüfter dann dreht.


----------



## poiu (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Das mit der Förderleistung reicht noch lange nicht, du solltest auch die Startspannung mit einbeziehen und mit welcher Mindestdrehzahl der Lüfter dann dreht.





und da beginnen die Probleme, Startspannungen &Co werden selten angegeben!


----------



## Frosdedje (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es gibt bald was neues vom Netzteilhersteller Sirfa/HighPower:
Sie planen, demnächst eine neue Netzteilserie mit dem sehr kuriosen Namen 
"Astro" (ich hoffe, diese Netzteile können mir auch sagen, wie meine Sterne stehen ), 
die in drei Netzteile mit 650-, 700- und 750W aufgeteilt ist und während das 650- und 
750W 80 Plus Gold zerifiziert sein werden, soll es beim 700W-Modell auf Platin belaufen.


----------



## Rolk (1. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kann hier bitte jemand reinschauen, ob die Probleme von einem defekten/zu schwachen Netzteil verursacht werden können?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...06031-pc-neubau-mit-startschwierigkeiten.html

Edit:
Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## poiu (2. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

die neuen Seasonic Netzteile sind da, nur werde ich aus denn Teilen irgendwie nicht schlau


----------



## Systemcrash (2. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hm, keine Anleitung dabei?
Auch online keine verfügbar?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich würde mal sagen, dass es Netzteile des "Süßigkeiten"-Format für einen "Homo Sapiens" sind.
Nach dem auspacken sollte man sie einfach in den "Mund" stecken können, wonach sie durch den Prozess der "Verdauung" in Reserven namens "Fettpolster" umgewandelt werden...


----------



## poiu (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du meinst die sind Energieversorgung für mein Gehirn^^ werden ausgiebig getestet


----------



## dr.cupido (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nom Nom Nom 

Waren die beim Netzteilkauf dabei ?


----------



## poiu (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

nein leider liegen die nicht denn NTs bei


----------



## Philipus II (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

pc-cooling.de hat früher auf jeden Fall jedem Paket Haribos beigelegt. Da habe ich gerne mal bei nem Kumpel was eingebaut
Ich weis aber nciht, ob die das immernoch machen. Bei NT Herstellern gibts das aber wohl nur für Partner und Messen.


----------



## Olstyle (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und offensichtlich als Bestechung für Tester .


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Und offensichtlich als Bestechung für Tester .


 
Wer würde das denn wagen?
Und überhaupt: _Mir_ wären zwei Tütchen Gummibärchen zu wenig...


----------



## Philipus II (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Und offensichtlich als Bestechung für Tester .


 Das habe ich unter Partner mit eingeschlossen. Auch wenn die Vermutung naheliegt, hilft das bei einem gurkigen Produkt auch nix. Ein Böller wird auch mit 1KG Haribo kein Top Produkt. Erst wenn die haribo so günstiger sind, würde ich Süßwarenhändlern zum Einkauf raten

Notiz an michselber: Beim nächsten Review ein Seasonic mittesten. Ich will auch so coole Haribo. Warum aben die eigentlich nicht Netzteilform? Dann wärs echt epic. Naja, ist wohl zu teuer.


----------



## poiu (5. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Und offensichtlich als Bestechung für Tester .




 Problem ich mag keine Haribo  hab alle verschenkt


Außerdem bin ich unbestechlich, hat aber auch bisher keiner versucht XD


----------



## Systemcrash (5. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenns noch keiner versucht hast bist du ein Weichei


----------



## poiu (5. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



wer ist denn von euch auf der CeBit


----------



## thom_cat (5. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

so lecker teile hab ich aber nicht bekommen 

aber geht auch locker ohne


----------



## poiu (5. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wegen den posting von mir muss Seaosnic wohl jetzt nachbestellen


----------



## thom_cat (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hehe, sollten sie mal machen *lach*


----------



## Klutten (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Darf ich die Herrschaften mal wieder an das Thema Netzteile heranführen, bevor ich hier massig Beiträge löschen muss?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hat sich jemand von euch schon das P10, live und in farbe, angeschaut?


----------



## Systemcrash (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nö

Falls doch, hat jemand den Preis erkannt ?


----------



## thom_cat (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

sieht man es auf der cebit?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



thom_cat schrieb:


> sieht man es auf der cebit?


 Nur dort kannst du dir momentan das P10 live und in Farbe anschauen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Soweit ich gehört habe nur im Planet Reseller Bereich...


----------



## Frosdedje (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aktuelles Beispiel, wo ich schneller war als alle andere: TechPowerUp berichtet heute über die neue High Power 
Astro PT-Serie mit 700W, aber über die habe ich schon am 29.02. mit mehr Inhalt berichtet. 

Aber ist bin wirklich erstaunt, war für alte Sachen auf der CeBIT präsentiert werden wie z.B die InterTech SL-Serie (),
Super-Blümschen mit der Golden Silent Fanless 500W (nicht übel. ) oder Kiss-Quiet mit neue, und auch alte Modelle 
wie die KS-Netzteile ().


----------



## thom_cat (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Nur dort kannst du dir momentan das P10 live und in Farbe anschauen


 
hätte ich doch mal kommen sollen 
dummy oder echt?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



thom_cat schrieb:


> hätte ich doch mal kommen sollen
> dummy oder echt?


 
AFAIK ein relativ echtes Modell


----------



## thom_cat (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

fein fein... dann wird es hoffentlich bald


----------



## poiu (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das P10 sah final aus , ist schon nice


zu Kiss Quiet hab ich auch was geiles 


 InterTech ist total geil, die hatten eine Horror Vitrine  SL500/700, Eragon und CP650  klasse!


 vor allem das die sich mit dem SL700 zur CeBit trauen ist peinlich, das teil ist ja in der C´t durchgefallen und das mit ach und Krach


----------



## hirschi-94 (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> zu Kiss Quiet hab ich auch was geiles



Die hatten doch so ein fake Seasonic Platin in der Vitrine stehen


----------



## poiu (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

oh ich hab keins gesehen, vielleicht haben die es entfernen müssen


----------



## hirschi-94 (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ach ne, das war Kiss&Quiet


----------



## Frosdedje (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@poiu:
Waren Spire, Goldenfield, Chieftec, etc. dabei gewesen?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Überigend, hatte ich vor einigen Minuten den Autor von RealHardTechX eine Vorschläge für neue Netzteile
für ihre PSU review Database gmacht und gefragt, ob das Antec HCP Platinium 1000W von FSP oder Delta 
Elelctronics gefertigt wird und er meinte, dass es Delta Electronics ist:
Zuerst hatte der als Hersteller FSP angenommen, weil der dachtet, dass das 
Netzteilgehäuse stark nach eine Weiterentwicklung der FSP Aurum Pro-Reihe aussah.


----------



## Systemcrash (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Tja, man sollte nicht immer nach den äußeren Eindruck gehen 

Gabs was Interessantes im Bereich Gold von 350-500W?


----------



## poiu (9. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Chieftec war da, Spire nicht



ich hab ein anderes Imitat gefunden 


sonst gab es kaum neues, die G Serie läst auf sich warten, dafür kommt noch was anderes.


bis auf Xilence war wirklich nichts interessantes dabei.


----------



## Shi (9. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die neuen Xilencenetzteile mit den zwei Lüftern sehen sehr interessant aus.


----------



## Philipus II (9. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mal schaun, ob, wie und wann die in den Handel kommen. Ich persönlich halte das lüfterkonzept nicht notwendigerweise für vorteilhaft, aber ich will mir das unbedingt selber anschaun und so ein NT testen. Ist ja doch nicht alltäglich.


----------



## poiu (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hier mal was nettes von der Cebit, hab ich am Stand von Kiss Quiet gefunden


----------



## Systemcrash (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sieht aus wie eine Mischung aus Aurum und Cougar 400SE


----------



## loltheripper (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kleine Frage: Reicht mein NT (OCZ modxtream 600w) für dieses sys:
1x hdd 7200rpm
1x ssd
1x amd 1100t 
1x hd 6990
1x hd6970

Der Enermax rechner sagt ich brauche 683W reichen 600w auch noch oder wird ein neues nt fällig?


----------



## Systemcrash (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Finde das zu knapp, wenn du das System auslastest. Allein die 2 Grafikkarten ziehen bis zu 550W, der CPU auch bis 125W.

Wobei ich deine Konstellation auch etwas seltsam finde. Eine 6990 sollte doch für alle Games reichen


----------



## loltheripper (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Finde das zu knapp, wenn du das System auslastest. Allein die 2 Grafikkarten ziehen bis zu 550W, der CPU auch bis 125W.
> 
> Wobei ich deine Konstellation auch etwas seltsam finde. Eine 6990 sollte doch für alle Games reichen


 
Ich habe ja zz. "nur" eine 6970 mit der kann ich nicht mal in bf3 auf high was mit fraps aufnehmen ohne fps einbrüche -.-' 
2 sachen sprechen für eine neue 6990 der alphacool nexxos kostet nur noch die hälfte und ich könnte eine für 300€ kaufen.

edit: werde wharscheinlich zuerst die 6990 kaufen das mit meinem NT probieren wenns nicht klappt nehm ich mein 2tes uraltes 230w nt nur für die 6970 als übergangslösung bis zum neuen nt


----------



## Olstyle (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Lass doch einfach die HD6970 ganz weg. Triple CF bringt eh meist kaum noch was gegenüber Dual-CF.


----------



## Systemcrash (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Zudem bezweifle ich das ein Uralt-NT mit 230W nur annähernd die Leistung auf 12V bringt um eine GK zu befeuern die bis 250W zieht


----------



## loltheripper (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das wird schon gehen das teil hat auch meine alte 4890 (den stromfresser) befeuert ^^


----------



## Olstyle (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die HD6990 braucht ~90-100W mehr .


----------



## Systemcrash (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mit 230W soll das eine 4890 geschafft haben? Kaum zu glauben, das sollte bei Auslastung hochgehen

Eigentlich hätte ich dir für so was ein 750=W-NT empgfohlen


----------



## Frosdedje (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich habe mich zum Thema Elektronik und Xilence XQ R4 Series schlau gemacht und 
der Editor von RealHardTechX meint dazu, dass es sich um SolyTech handelt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das kam mir als erstes, als ich das gelesen habe, aber als ich die Elkos von vergleichbare SolyTech-Netzteile 
gesehen hatte, war ich erstaunt und gleichzeitg etwas geschockt: Das stimmt tatsächlich.


----------



## loltheripper (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

werde es nacher mal ausprobieren die 6970 mit dem alten nt zu betreiben. Was anderes als das nt kann ja eigtl. nicht kaputt gehen.


----------



## Systemcrash (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Frosdedje

Nicht gut, oder  ?


@*loltheripper*

Das ist sehr vom NT abhängig, nicht ausgeschlossen das die Grafikkarte überlebt

Meine Meinung: Wenn man für die restlichen Komponenten viel ausgibt sollte man keinesfalls am NT sparen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frosdedje (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hätte bei den neuen XQ R4-Netzteile als Hersteller Enhance, CWT, oder wenigstens Great Wall erwartet, aber nicht 
Solytech und die hatte in letzter Zeit nur Produkte abgeliefert, die bescheiden oder noch weniger als das waren. (Stichwort: Powercolor-Netzteile oder Xigmateks NRP-VC-Serie)
Aber bei einer neu entwickelte Platine kann man sich nur noch auf einen guten Review verlassen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber das ist doch Blödsinn wenn du dich jetzt mit dem bescheidenen Image von Solytech festfährst. Ich meine das Topmodell soll um die 200€ kosten und ich meine wer zahlt, der bekommt auch eine gute Qualität. 
Ich meine die Lötqualität ist gut gelungen. Klar, die Elkos sind nicht der Hammer aber ich denke bei Vorserien Modellen fällt das nicht so ins Gewicht.


----------



## Systemcrash (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Warum wird sich immer so auf die Lötqualität versteift? Wenn die nicht wirklich mies ist ist es egal ob die optisch super aussieht oder eben nicht so schön.


----------



## poiu (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

die Lötqualität auf der Rückseite war schon Top, hatte aber davon keine Fotos gemacht weil das komplett zerlegte NT noch eine frühe Version war an der Fabian selbst noch Bauteile getauscht hatte. Das hätte wieder einen Shitstromausgelöst der unnötig ist.



Deshalb hatte ich solytech überhaupt nicht auf dem Radar


----------



## Systemcrash (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich warte auf die Endversion 

Ob Xilence/Solytech eine Chance verdient haben?


----------



## hirschi-94 (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Warum wird sich immer so auf die Lötqualität versteift?



Für mich und ein paar andere ist das ein kleines Qualitätsmerkmal. 



> Ob Xilence/Solytech eine Chance verdient haben?



Warum nicht? Xilence kann es sich nicht leisten Crap einzukaufen.


----------



## soulpain (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Ob Xilence/Solytech eine Chance verdient haben?


Noch eine?



> Warum wird sich immer so auf die Lötqualität versteift?


Es gibt dazu eine passende Norm, die besagt: Lötstellen müssen nach zu mindestens 75 % ausgefüllt und Anschlüsse mindestens zu 270° benetzt sein.
Generell können Komponenten, die falsch angelötet werden, Kurzschlüsse verursachen oder herausgelöst werden, was mindestens zur Funktionsminderung führt. Bei mehrlagigen Platinen ist z.B. der vollständige Lotdurchstieg erforderlich, damit alle Lagen angebunden werden. Sonst funktioniert das Netzteil schlicht einfach nicht so, wie es soll. 

Schlechte Lötverbindungen und mangelhafter Lotdurchstieg senken natürlich auch die Effizienz.


----------



## Systemcrash (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich spreche nicht von wirklich mangelhafter Lötqualität, sondern lediglich von leicht unsauberen Stellen 

Mir kommt es so vor als würde man hier diese Sache etwas überbewerten  und das schon als alleiniges Merkmal sehen


----------



## poiu (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Lötqualität ist nur ein Merkmal, man sollte dieses nicht überbewerten, aber wenn die auch aussieht als hätter ein 3 Jähriger mit Lötzinn gespielt oder nennen wir es "SF früher"
dann ist das für mich auch ein absoluter Fail!


----------



## soulpain (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Ich spreche nicht von wirklich mangelhafter Lötqualität, sondern lediglich von leicht unsauberen Stellen


Joar, wegen leicht unsauberen Stellen sagt glaube ich aber auch niemand was.


----------



## Systemcrash (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sorry, wenn ich das falsch verstanden hab 

Kam mir eben manchmal so vor als würde ein NT generell nach der Lötquali verurteilt, obwohl es auch auf die Bauteile und Abstimmung ankommt.


----------



## Frosdedje (13. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei LEPA ist ein neues Netzteil mit einer Nennleistung von 1600W ausfgetaucht, 
dessen Technik wie das Enermax MaxRevo aufgebaut ist und ebenso ist die Effizienz 
(80 Plus Gold-Niveau, ErP LOT 6) die Selbe.
Aber optisch gibt es ein paar Unterschiede:
- Das Gehäuse ist zwar schwaz pulverbeschichtet, aber weitere Schnick-Schnacks 
wie die MaxRevo-typische Prägungen gibt es nicht.
- Der Lüfter ist 135mm groß und kommt von einen anderen Hersteller.
- Über den Lüfter ist ein Wabengitter anstelle eines klassischen Lüftergitter verbaut.

Aber bis auf wenige Harwareseiten und Ich haben wohl die meisten Hardwareseite 
es verpasst, über dieses Netzteil, das sogar auf der CeBIT ausgestellt wurde, zu berichten.


----------



## Systemcrash (13. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, so wirklich interessant finde ich das Teil auch nicht


----------



## poiu (14. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

1600W  wenn interessiert das denn Bitte


----------



## Frosdedje (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wer mehr als vier High-End GPUs im einen Mehrsockel-System verbaut hat und das ganze noch übertaktet, 
dem dürfte do ein Netzteil interessant sein und für den hier ist so ein Netzteil auch interessant :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Systemcrash (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der is tot 

Wofür gibt es das NT also?


----------



## poiu (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich glaube er beziht sich auf 



das NT läuft bestimmt gut in USA ist doch perfekt für i3 und Geforce GT550


----------



## Systemcrash (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Is mir klar, war nur ein Gag am Rande 

Irgendwie ist saure-Gurken-Zeit, bis auf die neuen Xilence gabs nix Überraschendes auf der Cebit, die News hier beziehen sich auf derzeit auf Wattklassen die ich nicht verbaue.

Ich warte immer noch auf kleine Gold und Platis im 350-500W-Bereich die nicht von FSP oder SF kommen


----------



## Frosdedje (18. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich habe eine Frage: 
Auf der Homepage von SEED wird mit zwei neue Netzteilserien namens "P14" und "W14" geworben und suche 
Infos über die Lastverteilung, die Steckeranzahl und über die Elektronik, aber da liegt das Problem:
Es gibt keine bei SEED, im Web ist nichts zu finden und auch bei Ecova Plug Load Solutions gibt es keine Testberrichte.


----------



## poiu (18. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

nach dem Bildern (Computergeneriert ) würde ich vermuten die wissen selbst noch nicht was das wird


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (22. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Welches Netzteil hat zurzeit das beste Lautstärke/Preis Verhältnis, also im bereich bis 600 watt?


----------



## Systemcrash (22. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich bin der Meinung das diese 2 sehr gut sind:

Sea Sonic X-Series X-560 560W ATX 2.3 (SS-560KM) (semi-passiv) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Enermax PRO87+ 500W ATX 2.3 (EPG500AWT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Aber es kommen bestimmt noch andere Vorschläge


----------



## tobibo (22. März 2012)

Statt dem Enermax würde sich z.B. das
be Quiet E9
www.geizhals.at/de/677396
anbieten, da hat man für weniger Geld auch noch CM
Die Corsair AX sind auch gut, fangen aber erst bei 650W an.

Welche HW willst du denn betreiben?


----------



## PCGHGS (23. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Sandy Bridge Sparer schrieb:


> Welches Netzteil hat zurzeit das beste Lautstärke/Preis Verhältnis, also im bereich bis 600 watt?


 
be quiet! Straight Power E9 500W, Straight Power E9 600W oder Straight Power E9 CM 580W


----------



## Frosdedje (24. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kleine Quizrunde:
Auf diesen Bild ist das Innenleben eines OCZ Fatal1ty 1000W zu sehen, 
und die Frage ist, wer die abgebildete Elektronik hergestellt hat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



Achtung: Falle


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Vorweg, ich habe noch nicht bei RealHardTechX nachgesehen...

Aber die verwendeten Kühlkörper sehen sehr sehr nach Sirfa aus. Bei den Xilence XQ Modellen schauen sie auch fast so aus. 
Aber dass die eine rote Platine verwenden ist schon sehr ungewöhnlich


----------



## Frosdedje (24. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Sirfa


Treffer, versenkt und richtg. 
Der Gag beim OCZ Fatal1ty 1000W ist: Die Elektronik sieht aus wie CWT und ist auch fast so aufgebaut wie ein CWT, 
aber es ist in Wirklichkeit ein Sirfa / HighPower-made Netzteil. (ursprünglich war Great Wall für das Fatal1ty 1000W 
vorgesehen, und dann CWT)

Und wer jetzt doch behauptet: "Das ist aber doch CWT", dem jage ich nachts aus dem Bett.


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja wie gesagt an den Kühlern sieht man es eigentlich sofort. CWT könnte man auch meinen, weil die oft Trafos wie hier in "türkisgrünen" Farben verbauen - ist aber ein sehr irrelevanter Hinweis, der auch nicht immer zutrifft.


----------



## Systemcrash (24. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hätte ich auch getippt, ohne vollkommen sicher zu sein 

Außerdem ist Sirfa bei diversen Gold-NTs recht verbreitet


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Treffer, versenkt und richtg.
> Der Gag beim OCZ Fatal1ty 1000W ist: Die Elektronik sieht aus wie CWT und ist auch fast so aufgebaut wie ein CWT,
> aber es ist in Wirklichkeit ein Sirfa / HighPower-made Netzteil. (ursprünglich war Great Wall für das Fatal1ty 1000W
> vorgesehen, und dann CWT)



Und was sagt uns das jetzt im Bezug zur Qualität des Netzteils? 



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Und wer jetzt doch behauptet: "Das ist aber doch CWT", dem jage ich nachts aus dem Bett.



Hey.. das ist doch ein CWT, das sehe ich deutlich.


----------



## Frosdedje (25. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Und was sagt uns das jetzt im Bezug zur Qualität des Netzteils?


Hier hat Sirfa / HighPower bei den 80 Plus Gold-Netzteile, besonders beim Punkt Restwelligkeit, 
verbessert, aber bei der Verarbeitung hätte man da noch etwas besser machen können.
Nur: Als Laie kann man hier schnell aufs Glatteis geführt werden, da das Ganze auf den ersten Blick 
wie CWT aussieht, aber immerhin gibt es iIndizien, die dagegen sprechen.


----------



## poiu (25. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

und was hat der Hirschi jetzt gewonnen da er richtig getippt hat?


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> und was hat der Hirschi jetzt gewonnen da er richtig getippt hat?


 
Vermutlich einen Keks 

Aber jetzt dürft ihr auch mal raten, sollte ja nicht all zu schwer sein: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dan man sehr schön den Schriftzug "Antec" lesen kann, denke ich mal, dass es ein neues Earth Watts Platinum ist...


----------



## Frosdedje (25. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eher ein Antec VPxxxP-Netzteil. 



> und was hat der Hirschi jetzt gewonnen da er richtig getippt hat?


Der könte meine News zu zwei neue PC-Netzteile von LEPA veröffentlichen, die ich am frühen Morgen verfasst habe.  
Dann gibt es gleich mehrere Kekse. ^^


----------



## turbosnake (25. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es ist ein Antec, das ist klar. Aber ich habe zu wenig Ahnung um zu erkennen/ vermuten was es sein könnte.


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hier die Auflösung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War doch schwieriger, da sehr viele Antec Nts dieses Gehäuse besitzen.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (28. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich suche für meinen Media Rechner ein neues Netzteil der maximale Verbrauch liegt bei 150Watt.
Zur Hardware: 
Core2duo e6750 2GHz 1,15V 
GT520 1GB 
4GB Ram 
Nvidia 650i hybrid Chipsatz
500GB Samsung
3* 120mm Lüfter
2* 90mm Lüfter

Habe zur Zeit ein Thermaltake Toughpower 650Watt 80 Plus Netzteil im Kasten. Der Rechner zieht mit dem Ding immer noch 100Watt aus der Dose. Jetzt will ich ein gutes 300 Watt Netzteil mit einer Maximalen Effizienz haben. Habe viele NT gefunden aber alle haben nur 80 Plus ohne Gold also unter 90% effizienz. 

Kennt jemand das beste 300 Watt NT? oder wären 250Watt noch besser?


----------



## thom_cat (28. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das cougar a300 bietet bei geringer auslastung eine sehr ordentliche effizienz.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jupp, das Cougar A300 ist gut, dann könnte man sich noch das LC-Power Silver Shield 300W oder das Huntkey Jumper 300W ansehen.


----------



## poiu (28. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

LC Power ja, aber auf keinem Fall das Jumper erstens EOL und zweites schweine laut


----------



## soulpain (28. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

http://h11.abload.de/img/lol1rsj23.jpg
http://h11.abload.de/img/lol2tekui.jpg

Ohne PFC. Aber Hauptsache, es sieht echt aus!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Muss nicht ab 75W eine PFC verbaut werden?
Oder ist das nichts für Europa?


----------



## poiu (28. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist ja auch beschiss Quiet


----------



## Frosdedje (28. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, aber einer bestimmten Nennleistung muss ein Netzteil eine PFC bei sich tragen.
Aber über die fehlende PFC-Drossel im Kiss-quiet 420W sollte unbedingt die Bundesnetzagentur (und eventuell zusätzlich
die Verbraucherzentrale) informiert werden, denn: wie kann es sein, dass hier in Deutschland ein Netzteil verkauft, das
letztendlich ohne PFC auskommt.


----------



## soulpain (28. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eben, deshalb haben die ja auch diese Fake-Drossel eingebaut. Fällt aber auch sofort auf, wenn man das sieht. Die haben da diesen Keramikmüll reingestopft, deshalb war das Teil etwas leichter. Wundert mich auch nicht, wenn man sich mal anschaut, wer da alles bei Fusitec in  Duisburg arbeitet. Alles Chinesen.


----------



## poiu (28. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hast du die angeschrieben, weil wenn was kann ich das machen hab hier noch einen in der Kontaktliste



hast du die Fotos gemacht oder sind die, woanders her?


----------



## stimpi2k4 (29. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Habe gerade noch mal ein Wenig nach NTs unter 300Watt gesuch und bin auf das hier gestoßen
Asus pundit 200 Watt. Meine frage ist ob solche NT was taugen und Asus gute Nt baut?


----------



## poiu (29. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist ein Netzteil für  ASUS Barobones, sieht nach eigen Formfaktor aus, lass die Finger davon





> Asus gute Nt baut?




Asus baut keine Netzeile selbst


nenne mal dein Vorhaben, also wofpr du das teil Brauchst mal sehen was wir dir hier empfehlen können


----------



## stimpi2k4 (29. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Möchte gerne meinen Media PC: Core2duo e6750 @2,0GHz Vcore 1,15V  Geforce GT520 2xHDD 1x bluray von meinem 650 Watt Thermaltake Tough Power erlösen, da mit den Komponenten über 100 Watt aus der Dose ziehe im idle. Da müsste doch weniger drin sein.

Der Media Rechner muss unter Last nur BluRays Wiedegeben können.

Ich habe gerade ein test vom Huntkey Jumper 300G P3D gelesen was mich überzeugt hat aber das gibt es in Deutschland nicht zu kaufen wenn ich richtig gesucht habe.
*
*


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Jumper wird es in Deutschland leider nicht mehr geben. Eine echte und vor allem günstigere Alternative wäre das LC7300 von LC-Power. 
Es ist echt leise, leistet mehr als es verspricht, bietet 80+ Silber und ist dabei noch recht günstig.


----------



## poiu (29. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja nimm lieber das LC Power, ich hatte beide hier und das LC ist die bessere Wahl


 Im unterem Watt Bereich ist es auch sparsamer als das Huntkey


und leiser sowieso


----------



## stimpi2k4 (29. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das könnte es werden.


----------



## Philipus II (29. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Früher hat man wenigstens noch Metallmüll für Fake PFC verwendet.


----------



## Systemcrash (29. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Man muß eben sparen .... auch bei Billig-NTs


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ein Fake PFC einbauen... auf sowas muss man erst mal kommen.


----------



## Philipus II (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Idee ist schon älter und daher nur schlecht geklaut. Damals wars wenigstens noch aus Metall, da fiels weniegr auf.


----------



## soulpain (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Immerhin stopfen sie keine alten Uranbrennstäbe rein - noch nicht.

Aber im ernst. Neu ist das natürlich nicht, denn die EU-Länder können wohl kaum jedes Produkt überprüfen und da wägen die Inverkehrbringer natürlich ab, ob der Gewinn eventuelle Strafen aufwiegen würde. Im Regelfall scheinen solche Tricks jedenfalls lohnenswert zu sein. Kiss Quiet ist aber noch relativ jung, mit etwas Druck sollte das schon einen bleibenden Eindruck bei den Unternehmen hier interlassen. Und falls sich gerade ein Hersteller beim Mitlesen ins Fäustchen lacht, dass wir einen Konkurrenten erwischt haben, dann kann ich nur sagen, dass das bestimmt nicht das letzte überprüfte Netzteil war.


----------



## Philipus II (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Übrigens: Das Netzteil ist mangelhaft im Sinne des Gesetzes. Dein Händler ist dein Ansprechpartner. Da eine Nachbesserung wohl eher schwer möglich ist, wirds wohl auf einen Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag und Erstattung des Kaufpreises plus Versand rauslaufen.
->mehr Budget für weitere Käufe


----------



## Frosdedje (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nach diesen Kissquiet-Schocker gibt es jetzt was von Hersteller Scythe zum Kaputtlachen. 
(kann man auf der Haupt-Homepage (japanisch) von Scythe finden.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An was hat sich der Hersteller wohl gedacht, dass er diesen Gouriki-Netzteil diesen Namen gibt? 
Aber wenn die Elektronik von Enhance kommt und die selbe ist wie den normalen Gouriki-Netzteile ist, 
geht das Ganze noch.


----------



## Systemcrash (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hey, Moment mal, ich habe ein Scythe, grrr 

Aber nackich mal ich das nich


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der Name bezieht sich wohl auf die Kabel.


----------



## Systemcrash (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die bleiben bei mir schön im Netz 

Sieht aber aus wie ein OEM-NT für Fertig-PCs


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was ist das denn für ein Netzeil? 
Aber schon sehr geil, wie das Modell heißt.


----------



## poiu (31. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

past doch wenn die so eine billig Variante präsentieren 



Hauptsache die inneren Werte stimmen


----------



## Frosdedje (31. März 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Soulpains Roundup von vier Netzteile (be quiet System Power S6 350W, LC-Power Metatron 
Assembler 400W, Jou Jye A350-APU 350W und Kiss Quiet 420W) unter 50€ ist Online:
350-420W Roundup - 4 günstige Netzteile im Test - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow! Forum


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Irgendwie genau so wie mans erwartet hätte, oder??

Aber dennoch nett zu sehen, dass auch preiswertere Geräte getestet werden, weiter so!


----------



## Frosdedje (2. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Oh, Stefan Payne ist jetzt nicht nur im ComputerBase-Forum wieder da, sondern jetzt auch im Forum von PCGHX.


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Er war nicht weg sondern hat nur zwischendurch unter Label von BeQuiet gepostet  .


----------



## poiu (2. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

eigentlich würde ich jetzt gerne ein Eminem Video posten aber da funkt ja die GEMA dazwischen wie immer  


auch hier willlkommen zurück, warst ja aber nie weg


----------



## Philipus II (2. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jo, willkommen zurück bei den freien Interessierten


----------



## Frosdedje (2. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich sehe es schon kommen: Die Renaissance des Netzteilunterforum hat mit der Rückkehr begonnen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Er war nicht weg sondern hat nur zwischendurch unter Label von BeQuiet gepostet  .


Genau, war nicht ganz weg, nur so 2/3 (oder so) 




poiu schrieb:


> eigentlich würde ich jetzt gerne ein Eminem Video posten aber da funkt ja die GEMA dazwischen wie immer


Ich bin wieder hier, in meinem Revier, war nie wirklich weg, hab mich nur versteckt 
Ich rieche den Dreck, ich atme tief ein,  und dann bin ich mir sicher, wieder zuhause zu sein.



poiu schrieb:


> auch hier willlkommen zurück, warst ja aber nie weg


Schanke Dön  



Philipus II schrieb:


> Jo, willkommen zurück bei den freien Interessierten


THX, bin auch gekommen, um zu bleiben (erstmal). 



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Ich sehe es schon kommen: Die Renaissance des Netzteilunterforum hat mit der Rückkehr begonnen.


Och, so wichtig bin ich eigentlich nicht, oder?


----------



## Systemcrash (2. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Och, so wichtig bin ich eigentlich nicht, oder?



Mist, der hats doch gemerkt 

Aber BTT sonst kommt Klutten wieder vorbei 


Was ist eigentlich mit den be quiet! Efficient Power F1? Warum gibts da nur 2 Jahre Garantie, kann man den Geräten nicht trauen?


----------



## Klutten (2. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Aber BTT sonst kommt Klutten wieder vorbei


 
Wie meinen?  Ich bin überall.


----------



## Systemcrash (2. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

*Mist, zu spät*



Du bist aber genauso offtopic wie die anderen hier


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit den be quiet! Efficient Power F1? Warum gibts da nur 2 Jahre Garantie, kann man den Geräten nicht trauen?


 Weils nur ein Pure Power mit Gold ist. Nur nannte man es nicht Pure Power Gold.


----------



## Systemcrash (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dafür sind sie aber recht teuer 

Und da sie Gold sind können sie nicht die gleiche Technik wie die normalen PP haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Ich sehe es schon kommen: Die Renaissance des Netzteilunterforum hat mit der Rückkehr begonnen.


 
Die große Keule wird wieder geschwungen.


----------



## Frosdedje (6. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Plant Xigmatek noch eine weitere Netzteilserie? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon zu der Centauro Series, über die ich mal mehr Informationen wissen wollte, gab es 
nur Fehlanzeigen und bei der andere sehe ich keine weitere Hoffnungen.


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Deute ich die Modellbezeichnungen richtig? 700 bis 1000 Watt?


----------



## poiu (6. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Centauro kommen wohl bald, jedenfalls soll ich mich die Tage mal melden dann weiß der mehr


----------



## Frosdedje (6. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@poiu:
Ich wäre sehr froh, wenn es endlich mal von Xigmatek einige Infos zu der Centauro-Series 
(und mit Glück auch welche von der Tauro-Series) gäbe, denn ich warte schon ganze Monate darauf.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oh dear, was da wieder im Netzteilunterforum beim ComputerBase-Forum los war:
Reicht ein Netztiel? - ComputerBase Forum
Es geht da um ein LC-Power Metatron Hyperion mit 600W (brauchbares CWT, Jahre alt) und der 
Threadsteller, der dieses NT hat, will einfach wissen, ob es für seine Zusammenstellung reicht.
Aber nein, es kommt zum Basing ala LC-Power ist Schrott etc. (aber es gab noch einige positive, 
sachliche Ausnahmen wie z.B ich)

Besonders einer war dort war wirklich der Hammer und was er da an Antworten in den Gegend schmiss; Beispiel:


> Alter - du hast gefragt ob das Netzteil ausreicht und die Antwort ist ein klares
> 
> *NEIN!*
> 
> Wenn du ein LC-Power-Netzteil stark belastest, fliegt es dir über kurz  oder lang um die Ohren und reisst deinen PC gleich mit in den Tod.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Och, so wichtig bin ich eigentlich nicht, oder?


Deutsche Foren ohne Stefan Payne sind wie ... hmmm ... Foren ohne Trolle  Und nein, ich stelle hier gerade keinen Bezug zwischen Stefan und einem Troll her  Während der be-quiet-Zeit warst du vor allem das - still. Willkommen zurück unter den Lebenden


----------



## Frosdedje (10. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Amacrox hat eine neue Version ihrer passiv gekühlte Calmer-Reihe vorgestellt:
Calmer 4 | Fanless series | Power Supplies | Amacrox
Mit Sicherheit wird die Elektronik des neue Calmer 4 500W aus der Aurum Xilenser-Reihe von 
FSP kommen und die Steckeranzahl und Lastverteilung werden so ähnlich sein wie die von FSP.

Aber ich bin gespannt,wwie groß der Abstand der Zeitpunkte zwischen 
meiner News (die ich heute verfasst habe) und die von PCGH sein wird. 
Manchmal dauert es bei PCGH gefühlt ewig, bis eine News zu einer Netzteilserie dort erscheint, 
die ich bereits vor langen ausführlich und zwahreiche Details verfasst hatte; Beispiel: 
LEPAs neues 1600W-Netzteil, wo es fast einen Monat war:

Ich: 13.3.2012
PCGH: 9.4.2012 ()


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es hat 1 Monat gedauert bis den Redakteuren bei PCGH dein News Thread aufgefallen ist und deswegen kam es dann zu der Meldung.
Wäre er nicht aufgefallen gäbe es bis heute noch keine PCGH News.


----------



## Frosdedje (10. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich verwende andere Quellen als PCGH und von daher kann ich fast immer früher als sie über neue Netzteilserien berichten.
Das ist das geheimnis für meine - in vielen Fällen - News, die ich verfasse.


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bein "unwichtigen" Sachen wird einfach auf Pressemitteilungen der Firmen gewartet. Wenn es die gibt landen die im News Verteiler, wen nicht dann nicht.

Das ist z.B. auch bei Wakü Neuigkeiten das Problem. Viele Hersteller nutzen(bzw. haben genutzt, es bessert sich afaik) nur ihr eigenes Forum oder vielleicht auch mal ihre eigene Hauptseite für Ankündigungen und verteilen noch nicht einmal eine Mail vonwegen "guckt mal unter dem Link" an die Presse.


----------



## poiu (10. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

manche news werde ja auch als Lückenfüller verwendet  bzw. gespeichert


----------



## Frosdedje (10. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



			
				Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Viele Hersteller nutzen(bzw. haben genutzt, es bessert sich afaik) nur  ihr eigenes Forum oder vielleicht auch mal ihre eigene Hauptseite für  Ankündigungen und verteilen noch nicht einmal eine Mail vonwegen "guckt  mal unter dem Link" an die Presse.


Desshalb schaue ich oft bei den Herstellerseiten rein und habe die Links 
in einen extra-Ordner in meinen Browser gespeichert.
Auf Pressemitteilungen zu warten, halte ich nicht viel.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> manche news werde ja auch als Lückenfüller verwendet  bzw. gespeichert


 
Das ist mir über Ostern aufgefallen.


----------



## poiu (10. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hihi machen wir bei Hartware.net wohl auch, aber damit hab ich nicht viel zu tun jedenfalls noch nicht


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Deutsche Foren ohne Stefan Payne sind wie ... hmmm ... Foren ohne Trolle  Und nein, ich stelle hier gerade keinen Bezug zwischen Stefan und einem Troll her  Während der be-quiet-Zeit warst du vor allem das - still. Willkommen zurück unter den Lebenden


 
Du meinst wohl eher wie Salz ohne Suppe (oder so ähnlich) oder Inwer ohne Alfons 

Aber so ganz weg war ich ja nicht, konnt/durft nur nicht flamen


----------



## poiu (11. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wie ich die Teilbaren Stecker ohne Stecksystem HASSE


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da hilft das "Steck"system Tesa!
Leicht nachzurüsten und mit fast allen Komponenten kompartibel!


----------



## poiu (11. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der PC lief so mindestens 3 Monate


----------



## Systemcrash (11. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann isses doch gut


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> wie ich die Teilbaren Stecker ohne Stecksystem HASSE


 
Nicht nur du, nicht nur du...
Das tut wohl jeder...


----------



## turbosnake (11. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich auch, aber noch mehr hasse ich Grakas wo beide Stecker direkt nebeneinander sind, das ist dann wirklich nicht mehr einfach.


----------



## Systemcrash (11. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

...oder bei denen störende Heatpipes direkt neben den Anschlüssen sind


----------



## Frosdedje (12. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Heute hat Planet3DNow jeweils ein InterTech Combat Power M 650W 
und ein Sempre Green Silent 700W getestet:
http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/...d.php?t=404285
Beide Netzteile bekommen es nicht hin, ihre versprochene Nennleistung zuliefern, aber 
besonders das InterTech Combat Power M 650W fällt da negativ auf.
Die Technik kommt - wie das zuletzt getestete Ecostar 400W - von ToPower, aber im Gegensatz zu diesen 
ist ist Qualität des CP (sofern man das noch nennen kann) eine Stufe niedriger und zusätzlich kleiner dimensioniert.


----------



## Systemcrash (12. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hat irgendwer was Anderes erwartet?

Qualität muß man meist bezahlen, auch wenn nicht alles Teure gut ist. Aber Billiges ist selten gut


----------



## poiu (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wobei beide Netztee eigentlich nicht so schlimm sind, gibt deutlich schlechteres am Markt *g*


Interesse an MS Tech Netzteiltest und wenn ja an welchen?


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> Interesse an MS Tech Netzteiltest und wenn ja an welchen?


 
Du hast MS Tech Netzteile zu Hause?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> Interesse an MS Tech Netzteiltest und wenn ja an welchen?



Interessant wären welche, die bereits in deren ITX bzw. µATX HTPC Gehäusen verbaut sind.
News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


----------



## poiu (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

nein hab nur erkundigt ob Interesse besteht



oh das mit dem ITX & Co ist wirklich interessant


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> nein hab nur erkundigt ob Interesse besteht



Das besteht schon.
Wenn du an die Netzteil herankommen kannst wäre ich einer der ersten die sich auf dein Review freuen.


----------



## poiu (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Leider wollen die keine Samples von Netzteilen raus rücken, warum wohl 



also entweder werden die BQ Verpackungen Größer oder ... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

da hast 'ne VPE "gefunden"


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Wenn du an die Netzteil herankommen kannst wäre ich einer der ersten die sich auf dein Review freuen.



Die wird man wenn dann kaufen müssen, aber da sie ja dann eh defekt sind kann man die auch wieder umtauschen 



> also entweder werden die BQ Verpackungen Größer oder ...


...ich weiß es


----------



## dmxforever (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> also entweder werden die BQ Verpackungen Größer oder ...


 ...die haben sich in der Verpackung vermehrt.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> Leider wollen die keine Samples von Netzteilen raus rücken, warum wohl



Das kann ich jetzt gar nicht verstehen. Dabei wird doch hier sehr seriös getestet und Vorurteile gibt es nicht. 



poiu schrieb:


> also entweder werden die BQ Verpackungen Größer oder ...



Was packen die da rein?
Gleich den Faltkarton zum Zurück schicken weil das Netzteil kaputt gegangen ist? 



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Die wird man wenn dann kaufen müssen, aber da sie ja dann eh defekt sind kann man die auch wieder umtauschen



Solange du die Netzteil maximal mit 40% dessen belastet was auf dem Aufkleber steht sollten sie halten.


----------



## poiu (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hier für alle Interessierten 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das sieht sehr schön aus. 

Das LC Power interessiert mich da sehr.

Welches Enermax und welches Straight ist das?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Welches Enermax und welches Straight ist das?


 
Das Platimax kann man doch noch erkennen und wenn man genau hinschaut sieht man 500W.
Ich kann allerdings nicht den Karton oben rechts identifizieren!


----------



## poiu (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Korrekt hansvonwurst



oben Rechst ist irrelevant, war eigenen Neugier und noch was (geheim )


 Tipp zum NT siehe mein letztes Foren Review 


so jetzt gehe ich aber ein outboxing Video vom E9 machen


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Das Platimax kann man doch noch erkennen und wenn man genau hinschaut sieht man 500W.
> Ich kann allerdings nicht den Karton oben rechts identifizieren!


 
Ich bin keine 20 mehr.


----------



## Frosdedje (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Netzteil rechts oben ist irgendein Netzteil von Huntkey, und wahrscheinlich 
ist es ein Jumper 300G 300W oder ähnliches.


----------



## poiu (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hab ja geschrieben mein letzes Forenreview  und das war ja das huntkey 



ich war neugierig wie gut die teile wirklich sind


----------



## Frosdedje (14. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist zwar Offtopic, aber muss sein:
Ich habe schon wieder eine Frage, und zwar suche ich passende Songs 
(am besten 80er, 90er; aktuelle gehen auch) zu folgende Netzteile:
- Antec TruePower New 550W 
- Enermax Revolution87+ 550W
- Thermaltake ToughPower XT 575W/ 775W
- OCZ Fatal1ty 1000W
- Corsair TX550M 550W
- High Power Astro PT 700W
- FSP Forton/Source Aurum Xilenser 500W
- Super Flower Golden Silent Fanless 550W
- Seasonic X-Series X-1050 1050W

Kann jemand passende Vorschläge machen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> Hier für alle Interessierten



Ein schickes Platimax. Sehr schön. 
Kannst du es im Vergleich zu einem 87+ testen?

Welches Straight ist das, was du da hast?

Und wieso ist der Karton oben rechts noch geheim? 
Was hast du da am Laufen?


----------



## poiu (15. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

nein hab leider kein 87+ zum direkten Vergleich hier.



ach nix gehem rest steht doch oben ist das alte Huntkey und unwichtig  


so genung gespoilert schönen Sonntag


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was packen die da rein?


 In der Regel, das was drauf steht, 4 bis 12 mal.


----------



## poiu (19. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was packen die da rein?




auf dem Karton steh 6xE9, passt ja waren auch sechs Netzteile


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> In der Regel, das was drauf steht, 4 bis 12 mal.


 


poiu schrieb:


> auf dem Karton steh 6xE9, passt ja waren auch sechs Netzteile


 
Wo steht was drauf?


----------



## poiu (21. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hast doch gefragt zum Karton


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo steht was drauf?


Na, auf dem Karton, den man übrigens VPE (Verpackungseinheit) nennen tut.


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> hast doch gefragt zum Karton


 
Du willst mir doch nicht weiß machen dass du dir 10 Straight hast schicken lassen? 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Na, auf dem Karton, den man übrigens VPE (Verpackungseinheit) nennen tut.


 
Ich weiß was eine Verpackungseinheit ist.


----------



## Frosdedje (21. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

OCZ beginnt jetzt, sein Netzteilsortiment um eine weitere Netzteilserie namens "CoreXStream" zu erweitern:
OCZ CoreXStream 500W ATX 2.2 (OCZ-CXS500W-EU/OCZ-CXS500W-UK) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Nur doof ist dabei, dass es  auf der Homepage von OCZ kaum Informationen gibt, aber dafür haben wenige Online-
Shops, die das Netzteil listen, Infos über die Anzahl der Stecker parat; u.a zwei PCIe-Stecker (6pin; 6+2pin), usw.
Bei der Elektronik würde ich wetten, dass diese von CompuCase/HEC kommt, sofern die Lastverteilung, die 
geizhals.at
zu dem CoreXStream hat, stimmt.


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du willst mir doch nicht weiß machen dass du dir 10 Straight hast schicken lassen?


 
Natürlich nicht, deswegen hat er doch dieses Bild gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@Frosdedje 

Mal sehen, wann die NTs ans Licht kommen, zumindest offiziell. Ich finde ja günstige Einsteigernetzteile ganz interessant, sofern sie das halten was versprochen wird.


EDIT: Ich finde wir sollten uns nicht länger mit Schachteln und deren Beschriftungen aufhalten


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, deswegen hat er doch dieses Bild gepostet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Eben und ich habe gefragt was drin ist.
Dass keine 10 Straight drin sein werden habe ich mir da schon gedacht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Bei der Elektronik würde ich wetten, dass diese von CompuCase/HEC kommt, sofern die Lastverteilung, die
> geizhals.at
> zu dem CoreXStream hat, sti<mmt.


 
Für die Spezifizierung des Gerätes ist der 'Vertreiber' verantwortlich, nicht der Hersteller...
Von daher basiert deine Spekulation auf Kaffeesatzleserei...


----------



## Frosdedje (21. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



			
				Stefan Payne schrieb:
			
		

> Von daher basiert deine Spekulation auf Kaffeesatzleserei


Och, bitte nicht den Spaß verderben, denn Kaffeesatzlesereien bei PC-Netzteile können lustig werden. 
Und außerdem will ich mit meinen Spekulationen hinaus, dass es hier wieder eine Diskussion gibt, 
da im Netzteildiskussionsthread tote Hose gewesen war.
Und meine Schätzung liegt schon fest: CompuCase/HEC.
(Und hoffentlich tippe ich dabei richtig. )

Aber noch was:
Einige Händler haben das Ding vorrätig d.h wer möchte sich das neue CoreXStream bestellen und darüber was schreiben?


----------



## poiu (21. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ein Netzteil Bestellen Oo wäre mal was neues


----------



## Frosdedje (21. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Für jemanden, der so viele Samples von diversen Hersteller hat, dürfte ein neues Netzteil in 
einen Onlineshop bestellen fast wie die Entdeckung Amerikas 1492 sein; Neuland. 


Edit: Und will jemand zu meinen Beitrag was sagen, bitte?


----------



## poiu (21. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

werde mir aber bald welche bestellen, ein paar ganz besondere 





> Und will jemand zu meinen Beitrag was sagen?




Nein


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> werde mir aber bald welche bestellen, ein paar ganz besondere


 
Aber bitte ohne PFC, obwohl die eigentlich nicht erhältlich sein dürften.


----------



## soulpain (21. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist doch langweilig, nimm Netzteile, bei denen die Bauteile nur aufgemalt sind.
Der AC-Strang wird einfach nach hinten durchgelegt mit ein paar Adern dran für "DC"-Stecker.


----------



## poiu (21. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bring die Leute doch nicht auf Ideen 


scho gesehen wie teuer die TPN von Antec geworden sind Oo


http://geizhals.at/de/?phist=407702


egal welche Variante alle über 20€ gestiegen Oo


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wer kauft denn noch ein True Power New?


----------



## poiu (28. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

da kannst du ja auch gleich fragen wer kauft ein CMX 550 oder BQ L8, das TPN war technisch besser als die HCG 520& Co


----------



## Frosdedje (28. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jetzt was Neues aus der Kategorie: "Die Kaffeesatzleser":
NZXT plant laut Ecova PLug Load Solutions an einer neue Version der bestehende Hale82-Reihe in Form 
eines Hale82 N, die von 500-750W gehen wird und deren Effizeinz bei 80 Plus Bronze liegen wird:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Optisch sehen die eingereichten Testsamples fast so aus wie die bestehende Hale82-Reihe, allerdins mit fehlender 
KM-PCB und bei der Elektronik geht RealHardTechX davon aus, dass FSP Forton/Spurce zu Einsatz kommen wird.
(Ob das auch stimmt, darüber kann man sich tagelang streiten; in Not kann man auch den Autor auch 
kontaktieren und fragen)


----------



## poiu (28. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hi, was ist den neigentlich mit Corsair Los



seit einem Jahr nichts neues nur die Billig GS & CX und das AX650, selbst XFX hat schon auf Seasonic Basis Platinum NTs 


und das Support Forum bei PCGH ist TOT


Corsair


seit Februar wird nicht auf Kunden anfragen geantwortet, bei HWluxx sieht es nicht besser aus


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> da kannst du ja auch gleich fragen wer kauft ein CMX 550 oder BQ L8, das TPN war technisch besser als die HCG 520& Co


 
Das stimmt. Besser als die High Current waren sie aber auch besser als die L8?
Bist du dir da sicher?


----------



## poiu (28. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja die TPN sind schon DCtoDC Technik, die L8, HCG & Co sind alle noch normale Gruppenregulierte netzteile. 


okay ob das wirklich besser ist is eine andere Frage bzw. darüber lässt sich streiten.


die Verarbeitung(bis auf die Elektronik) der TPN ist Antec typisch eher suboptimal


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> Ja die TPN sind schon DCtoDC Technik, die L8, HCG & Co sind alle noch normale Gruppenregulierte netzteile.
> 
> okay ob das wirklich besser ist is eine andere Frage bzw. darüber lässt sich streiten.



Ich finde DC-DC auch besser aber ich glaube nicht dass wir da irgendeinen wirklichen Unterschied feststellen werden wenn wir es länger benutzen und vergleichen.
Und das FSP Aurum ist gruppenreguliert auch Gold. Ist also nicht die Domäne der DC-DC Netzteile.



poiu schrieb:


> die Verarbeitung(bis auf die Elektronik) der TPN ist Antec typisch eher suboptimal


 
Ich weiß. Antec empfehle ich auch nicht mehr so. Lieber Rasurbo oder XFX wenn es günstig sein soll.
Besonders Rasurbo ist recht gut. Leiser Lüfter und gute Verarbeitungsqualität. 
Wie immer wird an den Kabel gespart aber wie sonst den Preis hinbekommen.


----------



## Philipus II (28. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wobei ich den Verzicht auf Sleeve für PCs von Bekannten eher gut finde: Das Verlegen geht leichter, und sehen tuts eh nie jemand.


----------



## poiu (28. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei Rasurbo würde ich die Cougar bevorzugen (wegen Support), also die A Serie oder die AUrum, sonst nur die RAPM 550W wobei da wieder das XFX 550W ist wenn man auf KM verzichten kann


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die FSP sind aber lauter als das Rasurbo. Und lauter als das L8 sowieso.
Das XFX Core ist echt gelungen. Abgesehen von 450 Watt Modell durchgängig zu empfehlen.
Und die ganz großen basieren schon auf den Platinum Modellen von Seasonic. 

Dazu eine andere Frage. Wieso schreibst sich Seasonic jetzt Sea Sonic?


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde DC-DC auch besser aber ich glaube nicht dass wir da irgendeinen wirklichen Unterschied feststellen werden wenn wir es länger benutzen und vergleichen.
> Und das FSP Aurum ist gruppenreguliert auch Gold. Ist also nicht die Domäne der DC-DC Netzteile.


Kann es sein, dass du gerade keinen Plan hast, wovon du gerade redest?

Nochmal im Klartext:

Bei Gruppenregulierten Geräten gibts nur einen Regelkreis. Bei DC-DC Drei (einen für jede Spannung).

Das heißt im klartext: bei letzteren ist es völlig irrelevant, wie das Netzteil belastet wird, die Spannungen sind immer gut. Bei eine, Gruppenreguliertem Netzteil ist das nicht so!
Wenn du z.B. die +12V Leitung stark belastest und die +5V Leitung gar nicht bzw wenig, so kanns sein, dass die +12V Leitung auf 11V zusammenbricht, während die +5V Leitung bei 6V, um mal ein extremeres Beispiel zu nennen.

Von daher find ichs jetzt nicht gerade gut, dass du das ganze relativierst und meinen würdest, dass das alles nicht so schlimm wäre...

Oder ganz hart ausgedrückt: Wenn die +3,3V und +5V Leitung verschwinden sollte, schaust mit deinem Gruppenreguliertem Gerät in die Röhre...


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Wobei ich den Verzicht auf Sleeve für PCs von Bekannten eher gut finde: Das Verlegen geht leichter, und sehen tuts eh nie jemand.


Dem stimme ich zu.

Das ist auch ein Punkt, der von den Leuten gern übersehen wird und einerseits gesleevte Kabel verlangt werden, andererseits aber rumgeheult wird, dass die Kabel so steif wären. Tja, eines von beiden geht nur: Entweder sind die Kabel gesleevt oder sie sind flexibel. Oder man nimmt 'nen billiges Flachband, wie das Coolermaster und Corsair taten...


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du gerade keinen Plan hast, wovon du gerade redest?
> 
> Nochmal im Klartext:
> 
> ...



Ich rede vom täglichen Benutzen.
Ich will das Netzteil nicht zerlegen und mich freuen was verbaut ist.
Ob ich nun beim Rechner ein L8 oder ein E9 benutze ist erst mal völlig egal -- abgesehen von der Effizienz natürlich -- beide Netzteile machen das was sie machen sollen. Leistung liefern.

Welche technische Unterschiede dazwischen liegen weiß ich. spar dir also deine Belehrungen.


----------



## soulpain (28. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Bei Gruppenregulierten Geräten gibts nur einen Regelkreis.


Nein, es gibt schon mehrere. Aber 5 V und 12 V laufen über dieselbe Rückkopplung.



> bei letzteren ist es völlig irrelevant, wie das Netzteil belastet wird, die Spannungen sind immer gut.


Das ist auch falsch. Die Tiefsetzsteller werden zwar ziemlich schnell getaktet, sind aber trotzdem eher klein. Da hilft die Regelung auch irgendwann nicht mehr, wenn der Arbeitspunkt ungünstig ist.



> Oder ganz hart ausgedrückt: Wenn die +3,3V und +5V Leitung verschwinden  sollte, schaust mit deinem Gruppenreguliertem Gerät in die Röhre...


Das werden sie aber nicht, da der gemeinsame Industriestandard fehlt. Bei Komplettsystemen kann man das vielleicht machen, aber spätestens wenn eine ganze Variation an Mainboards dazukommt und Leute ihren PC selbst konfigurieren, geht das nicht mehr. Wenn diese Spannungen auf verschiedene Art und Weise runtergeregelt werden, ergeben sich wieder verschiedene Verzögerungszeiten und Inkompatibilitäten, die es selbst mit ATX noch gibt.


----------



## MFZ (29. April 2012)

*Spannungsstabilität*

Hallöchen zusammen,

bei der Zusammenstellung von Kompletten Rechnern wird "nebenan" gerne das be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) empfohlen.
Ich habe nun ein paar Reviews zu diesem und vergleichsweise z.B. auch zum Corsair Enthusiast Series Modular TX550M 550W ATX 2.3 (CP-9020001) gelesen.
Gerade unter höherer Last sinkt bei ersterem die 12V Spannung doch vergleichsweise stark ab: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480 Watt Modular Netzteil im Test - Spannungen (4/7)
Bei dem zweitem sieht das alles viel glatter aus: Corsair TX550M 550W Review

Ich bin jetzt etwas verwirrt und hätte gerne ein paar Kommentare zur Schwere der Varianz.
Danke.


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist doch alles innerhalb der ATX Spezifikationen. 
Du machst aus einem Windhauch einen Wirbelsturm.
Das Straight E9 ist schon besser als das Corsair TX.


----------



## MFZ (29. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist doch alles innerhalb der ATX Spezifikationen.


Das heisst ja nicht, dass man die Spannbreite auch ausnutzen muss bzw.das weniger Schwankung nicht eben auch besser ist 



Threshold schrieb:


> Du machst aus einem Windhauch einen Wirbelsturm.


Ja, ne, ich frage ja nur. Wenn ihr jetzt daherkommt und sagt "Alles prima" dann bin ich ja beruhigt (brauch ja nur nen Schuldigen, falls der Rechner abstürzt  )



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Straight E9 ist schon besser als das Corsair TX.


'kay


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



MFZ schrieb:


> Ja, ne, ich frage ja nur. Wenn ihr jetzt daherkommt und sagt "Alles prima" dann bin ich ja beruhigt (brauch ja nur nen Schuldigen, falls der Rechner abstürzt  )


 
Alles prima.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. April 2012)

*AW: Spannungsstabilität*



MFZ schrieb:


> Hallöchen zusammen,
> 
> bei der Zusammenstellung von Kompletten Rechnern wird "nebenan" gerne das be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) empfohlen.
> Ich habe nun ein paar Reviews zu diesem und vergleichsweise z.B. auch zum Corsair Enthusiast Series Modular TX550M 550W ATX 2.3 (CP-9020001) gelesen.
> ...


Hast halt die Wahl zwischen einem Gerät, was wirklich leise ist oder zwischen einem Gerät, das nicht leise ist, aber besser elektrisch (zu sein scheint/) wäre.

Also ich würde da ganz sicher NICHT zu dem lauteren Gerät greifen, da ein moderner PC einfach leise sein muss. Der Rest kommt hinten dran...


----------



## Philipus II (30. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Worauf testet eigentlich tweak pc?
Haben die eine Teststation?


----------



## poiu (30. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wenn du sowas schon fragst, dann ist der Test fürn Anus


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> wenn du sowas schon fragst, dann ist der Test fürn Anus


 
Die haben eine 500.000€ Chroma.


----------



## MFZ (30. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das steht auf Seite 2: "The SunMoon takes center stage as usual, with some help from my Rek  RF9901 power meter, a dual probe thermometer, a multimeter, and a  Tektronix TDS-2012B."


----------



## poiu (30. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

sunmoon ist schonmal okay, eine kann aber nur eine last von glaube ~500W erzeugen(müsste nachsehen bin zu faul)


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> sunmoon ist schonmal okay, eine kann aber nur eine last von glaube ~500W erzeugen(müsste nachsehen bin zu faul)


 
Naja, nicht wirklich, denn die Frage ist, wie weit die Sunmoon daneben liegt. Es hat schon 'nen Grund, warum NT Hersteller auf Chroma Equipment setzen und nicht auf Sunmoons oder ähnliches. Diese Teile findest du eigentlich nur bei Hardware Testseiten. Und hier kannst du schon mal anzweifeln, dass die Geräte regelmäßig gewartet werden.

Sprich: die Test sind komplett fürn Eimer! 

Da traue ich lieber einem Test, der bei einem Hersteller durchgeführt wurde, denn dort ist es wahrscheinlicher, das die Geräte regelmäßig gewartet werden.


----------



## poiu (30. April 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

auch war aber, wobei das Problem ist eher woher diese Sunmoon/Fast stammen  

wenn die neu eingekauft worden wären, aber wahrscheinlich sind es von Herstellern & Co ausrangierte  und wir wissen ja wie so was meist aussieht ähm ausgeleiert ist


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> auch war aber, wobei das Problem ist eher woher diese Sunmoon/Fast stammen
> 
> wenn die neu eingekauft worden wären, aber wahrscheinlich sind es von Herstellern & Co ausrangierte  und wir wissen ja wie so was meist aussieht ähm ausgeleiert ist


 
Genau das ist der Punkt! Und auch von den Fähigkeiten sind diese Geräte recht spärlich ausgestattet.

Ums mal ganz hart zu sagen: ich würde bei dem Teil von einer Genauigkeit von +/- 5% ausgehen!

Das heißt, die ganzen Test sind fürn Eimer und sollten mit einer gewissen Prise Salz gesehen werden...


----------



## Philipus II (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, beim gleichen Tester sind die Tests ein brauchbarer Vergleich. Ein NT A Mit Messwerten von x mit einem Netzteil B mit Messwerten von Y zu vergleichen ist aber eher eine grobe Schätzung als ein Test.

Ich finde übrigens bei tweak PC de nichtmal einen Hinweis auf die verwendete Technik. Könnt ihr mir das verlinken?


----------



## Worlikon (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Ich finde übrigens bei tweak PC de nichtmal einen Hinweis auf die verwendete Technik


 
das finde ich bei Planet3dnow auch nicht




> Ums mal ganz hart zu sagen: ich würde bei dem Teil von einer Genauigkeit von +/- 5% ausgehen!
> 
> Das heißt, die ganzen Test sind fürn Eimer und sollten mit einer gewissen Prise Salz gesehen werden...


 
das ist ja schon der zweite Eimer 

meine Erfahrung ist anders, wenns in den Firmen kein Qualitätsmanagement gibt, kümmert sich auch keiner um die Pflichtenhefte der Testgeräte und dann werden die auch nicht gewartet


----------



## Philipus II (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei p3dnow habe ich halt soulpain als Kontakt


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Naja, beim gleichen Tester sind die Tests ein brauchbarer Vergleich.


Öhm, nein, da die Testmaschinen auch eine gewisse Abweichung haben. Zum Beispiel kann der eine TEster eher am Oberen Ende der Toleranz sein, der andere Tester aber am unteren Ende ist und schwupps hast du Differenzen zwischen beiden, die jenseits von gut und böse sind. 
Aber das ist eben das Problem bei den ganzen Tests im Internet:
Die Geräte werden zwar irgendwann mal angeschafft, sie werden aber nie justiert/eingemessen. Und gerade wenn ein Gerät mehrfach repariert wurde, ohne es danach wieder einzumessen, ist das Gerät eigentlich unbrauchbar.

Genau das ist halt der Punkt: wir reden hier von der Messtechnik! 
Das ist eine ganz andere Baustelle als 'Normale Elektronik'. Das ist eben das Problem.
In der Elektronik sind 5% oder 10% Toleranz normal und auch völlig in Ordnung, in der Messtechnik sind 5-10% Toleranz aber absolut untragbar! Gute Messinstrumente haben hier eine Genauigkeit von maximal 1%. Und genau das ist ein Punkt, der bei dem Equipment nicht oft beachtet wird:

*Wie genau ist die Messung denn eigentlich?*
Das fängt schon damit an, wo die Spannung wie gemessen wird (am Gerät oder am ATX Anschluss) und hört bei der Genauigkeit des Messgerätes selbst auf. 

Dazu kommt, dass man bei Messinstrumenten idR auch für die Genauigkeit zahlt. Sprich es hat schon einen Grund, warum eine einzelne Chroma Last ein vielfaches von dem einer simplen Sun Moon SM-286 kostet! Und auch wäre es mal interessant zu wissen, wie groß die Unterschiede zwischen den Chromas und den von den Review Seiten favorisierten  Geräten ist. Ich denke, es hat schon einen Grund, warum Hersteller selbst eigentlich nie auf FAST, Sunmoons und ähnliches setzen sondern fast ausschließlich auf Chromas...


----------



## poiu (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja Messtechnik ist nicht ohne, die ganzen Fehler die man machen kann  



Wenn ich überlege wie lange ich hier an meinem Testablauf rumgefummelt habe damit dieser reproduzierbar ist  und bin immer noch nicht ganz zufrieden. 


Sunmons & Fast werden bei Herstellern auch genutzt aber nie zu ernsthaften bzw. wichtigen punkten, ihr hattet doch bei BQ auch Fast für irgendeinen banalen 08/15 Test.


 Viele Tests die man in Netz liest sind einfach schund, da sind bei PCGH die User Tests besser.




@Worlikon


ja da hast ud auch recht manche Firmen nehmen das nicht so ernst.


Eine Sunmoon die von einer Privat Person benutzt und gewartet wird wäre an sich kein Problem, aber die Meisten Tester sind doch nicht mal vom Fach und haben vom tuten und blasen schlicht keine Ahnung, kann man ja manchmal ja raus lesen


----------



## Philipus II (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Stefan Payne

Ich meinte, dass, solange man beim selben Tester bleibt, die Ergebnisse noch einigermassen passen. Da sie immer auf dem selben Gerät testen, schneiden alle Netzteile zu gut/zu schlecht ab. Man sollte aber nicht Messergebnisse unterschiedlicher Tester vergleichen.

Sonst: Die Tests auf den Sunmoons sind das, was für eine Redaktion noch irgendwie finanziell möglich ist. Die Alternative, bei Herstellern zu testen, ist halt bezüglich Abstimmung und Reisekosten problematisch. Wer nicht gerade in Hamburg und Umgebung wohnt, tut sich da ziemlich schwer.

Ob vom Fach sein die optimale Qualifikation ist? Ich denke, das reicht nicht aus. Ein Kumpel studiert E-technik und wird dieses Jahr fertig, aber mich fragt er was erkaufen soll^^
NTs basiert nicht nur auf theoretischen Kenntnissen, sondern auch auf Übung. Wenn man sich bemüht, wird jeder Test etwas besser.


----------



## poiu (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

nee so meinte ich das nicht  sondern das manche stuss labern und und URI ist für die was von IKEA XD



> NTs basiert nicht nur auf theoretischen Kenntnissen, sondern auch auf Übung. Wenn man sich bemüht, wird jeder Test etwas besser.



Dito


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Worlikon schrieb:


> das ist ja schon der zweite Eimer
> 
> meine Erfahrung ist anders, wenns in den Firmen kein Qualitätsmanagement gibt, kümmert sich auch keiner um die Pflichtenhefte der Testgeräte und dann werden die auch nicht gewartet


 
JA, OK, da hast du nicht ganz unrecht. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann gab es da eine Story mit Bit Tech, die AFAIR bei FSP etwas getestet haben, an einer Chroma. NUr hatte der Tester gar keinen Plan von dem Gerät und so kam es, dass die VSense Leitungen der Chroma für einige Leitungen nicht vorhanden waren. Das führte dann dazu, das die Messung komplett fürn Eimer war, da die Spannung erst im Gerät selbst gemessen wurde und nicht, wie es sollte, am Stecker.

Das ist auch ein nicht unwichtiger Punkt: Wo wird etwas gemessen?! Erst im Gerät selbst oder gibt es separate Messleitungen zum Anschluss, so dass es möglichst nah am Anschluss gemessen werden kann?


----------



## Philipus II (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wobei man nicht vergessen darf: In den letzten 10 AJhren ist die Qualität der NTs insgesamt deutlich gestiegen. Die tests und Kaufberatungen sind also nicht völlig daneben.


----------



## Jolly91 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was nützt einem ein sehr guter Testbericht, wenn dir dann der Lüfter eines Seasonic X-560 einen Lagerschaden erleidet


----------



## Philipus II (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Einzelne Defekte sind immer möglich. Deshalb gibts ja Garantie.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Was nützt einem ein sehr guter Testbericht, wenn dir dann der Lüfter eines Seasonic X-560 einen Lagerschaden erleidet


 
Was ich nicht verstehe ist, dass einige Leute nicht verstehen wollen/möchten, dass Defekte vorkommen und z.T. nicht vermeidbar sind. Wie schon gesagt wurde, gibt es für dieses ja auch die Garantie der Hersteller.
Und gerade bei einem Kugel gelagertem Lüfter kanns vorkommen, dass er Geräusche macht.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mal eine kurze Frage: Kann es man NT(X-560) liegen wenn ein PC im Idle bzw wenig Last abschmirt mit Blackscreen, aber 49 Minuten Prime und Furmark, also Vollast auf CPU und GPU ohne Absturz mit macht.

Mit meinem anderen NT(HCG-520) sind bisher nämlich keine Probleme aufgetreten.


----------



## Jolly91 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe ist, dass einige Leute nicht verstehen wollen/möchten, dass Defekte vorkommen und z.T. nicht vermeidbar sind. Wie schon gesagt wurde, gibt es für dieses ja auch die Garantie der Hersteller.
> Und gerade bei einem Kugel gelagertem Lüfter kanns vorkommen, dass er Geräusche macht.



Das ist richtig, hat aber nichts mit verstehen zutun, aber ich will nicht schon wieder 14€ Versand nach Deutschland zahlen. 

Stammkunde bei der Post werd 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Mal eine kurze Frage: Kann es man NT(X-560) liegen wenn ein PC im Idle bzw wenig Last abschmirt mit Blackscreen, aber 49 Minuten Prime und Furmark, also Vollast auf CPU und GPU ohne Absturz mit macht.
> 
> Mit meinem anderen NT(HCG-520) sind bisher nämlich keine Probleme aufgetreten.


 
Als ich noch das OCZ SteahltXStream 600 primär nutzte, hatte ich mal eine 9400gt und den Q9550 @ 3,4ghz - 1,080Vcore für eine schöne Weile am laufen, GTX 260 hatte ein Temperatur Problem und rauchte ab, und da hat sichs nie abgeschaltet, oder sonst etwas dergleichen, beim AMD 6000 hatte der 1ghz @ 0,8Vcore, eingestellt mit k.a wie das Programm heißt, und auf einmal Blackscreen, PC aus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Mal eine kurze Frage: Kann es man NT(X-560) liegen wenn ein PC im Idle bzw wenig Last abschmirt mit Blackscreen, aber 49 Minuten Prime und Furmark, also Vollast auf CPU und GPU ohne Absturz mit macht.
> 
> Mit meinem anderen NT(HCG-520) sind bisher nämlich keine Probleme aufgetreten.


 
Ich glaub, dass du dir die Frage selbst beantwortet hast 
Wobei es eher Wechselwirkungen sein können...


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2012)

Es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich das es am NT liegt. Wollte halt nur nochmal nachfragen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich das es am NT liegt. Wollte halt nur nochmal nachfragen.


 
Also noch mal:
Wenn du NT (A) an Rechner anschließt, schmierts im idle ab.
Wenn du NT (B) an Rechner anschließt, schmierts im idle nicht ab.

Sollte man daraus nicht schlussfolgern können, dass das Netzteil (mit) Verantwortlich für den Absturz sein könnte?!


----------



## Jolly91 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Entweder Board, oder CPU.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Also noch mal:
> Wenn du NT (A) an Rechner anschließt, schmierts im idle ab.
> Wenn du NT (B) an Rechner anschließt, schmierts im idle nicht ab.
> 
> Sollte man daraus nicht schlussfolgern können, dass das Netzteil (mit) Verantwortlich für den Absturz sein könnte?!


 
Ich war da nicht bei der Sache. Deswegen mein Fehler. Aber ich teste das jetzt noch ein paar Tage.
Denn wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist er nur wenn Höchstleistung eigestellt war ab geschmirt.

Board könnte auch sein, aber wenn man dort ein GraKa etwas drüber schleift bzw rausbiegt geht doch das Mobo nicht kaputt?
Die Graka hing zwischen Mobo und Case fest, anders hätte ich die da kaum rausbekommen.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Zwar keine Abstürze, dafür wird der Screen aber komplett schwarz und dann läuft alles normale weiter.


----------



## poiu (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hier ein 300-400W Roundup 

Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Stromversorgung gut und günstig - 5 preiswerte Netzteile im Test


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sehr schönes Roundup. 
Wieso aber gab es technische Probleme bei der Messung der Lautstärke vom LC-Power?


----------



## Philipus II (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du hast PN.


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich habe mal eine Frage bezüglich des Corsair AX650. Auf welchem SeaSonic Netzteil basiert der Corsair-Ableger?
Ich habe bis jetzt keine verwendtbaren Informationen gefunden. Da AX750 => X-760 und AX850 => X-850, liegt ja AX650 => X-660 nah. 
Hat jemand da genauere Infos?


----------



## poiu (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja das ist korrekt, wobei die Corsair leicht andere Platinen Revisionen haben und paar andere Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> ja das ist korrekt, wobei die Corsair leicht andere Platinen Revisionen haben und paar andere Kleinigkeiten.


 
Anderen Lüfter wenn ich nicht daneben liege oder?


----------



## poiu (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das AX hat denn gleichen Lüfter wie das Seasonic X Series 

http://pics.computerbase.de/3/1/6/1/1/20_m.jpg

http://www.insidehardware.it/images...c_x-series_850/seasonic_x-series_850w_fan.jpg

wobei ich auch nur die beiden 850W versionen kenne


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kann man da jetzt von "besser" und "schlechter" reden, oder sind die Unterschiede eher kosmetischer Natur?


----------



## poiu (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

der Lüfter ist gleich sonst gibt es paar kleine Unterschiede, aber aktuell würde ich aus dem Grund ein bogen um COrsair machen!


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/corsair/215117-hallo-corsair-lebt-ihr-noch-alle.html


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



DieChaplinMelone schrieb:


> Kann man da jetzt von "besser" und "schlechter" reden, oder sind die Unterschiede eher kosmetischer Natur?


 
Es ist das gleiche Netzteil ohne gravierende Änderungen.


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> das AX hat denn gleichen Lüfter wie das Seasonic X Series
> 
> http://pics.computerbase.de/3/1/6/1/1/20_m.jpg
> 
> ...


 
Sind doch die gleichen.  
Ich dachte ich hätte mal andere gesehen aber ich kann mich auch getäuscht haben.
Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## Rolk (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich meine die AX haben andere Kondensatoren und ein anderes Lüftergitter verbaut.


----------



## poiu (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kondensatoren sind gleich, nippon chemicon, die Unterschiede sind eher minimal wie unterschiedliche Revisionen der Komponenten(elkos & Co)


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Okay, damit kann ich leben. Nur aus Interesse. Danke für eure Infos!

Ich kann ja, wenn ich schon mal da bin, gleich noch mehr Fragen loslassen: Basiert das Lepa G1600 auf den Enermax MaxRevo? Und wird es bald kleinere SeaSonic Platinum geben?


----------



## poiu (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja es wird wohl um August kleinere Platinum geben

Ich vermute mal das die  aktuelle X Serie auslaufen wird bzw. Gold wird dann die G Serie und Platinum wird dann nach unten abgerundet. Ist aber meine Vermutung.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



DieChaplinMelone schrieb:


> Basiert das Lepa G1600 auf den Enermax MaxRevo?


 
Ja tut es.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hey ich wollte nur mal berichten, da mir hier das "LC - Power Silver Shield 300W (LC7300 V2.3)" empfohlen wurde.

Bin sehr zufrieden mit den Netzteil, der Einbau und das anschließen der Kabel war problemlos. Lautstärke ist sehr gering also kaum wahrnehmbar. 

Zu meinem alten Thermaltake Toughpower Qfan 85+ konnte ich feststellen, dass sich der Stromverbrauch im Idle von 110 auf 93 Watt reduziert hat. (C2D e6750 1,8 GHz 1,05V asus P5N32-ESLI PLus SLI GT520 4GB 2HDD 2x120 und 2*80mm Lüfter)
mit 2 GB Ram und einer HDD waren es dann 82 Watt. 

Die Wiedergabe einer BluRay liegt bei 90 Watt.   
Offenkundig verbraucht das Mainboard recht viel und es ist leider nicht möglich an die Effizienz von Ivy heranzukommen.


----------



## ich111 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kannst ja mal alle Kontroller die du nicht brauchst im Bios deaktivieren. 300W empfinde ich als zu wenig für dein System: Intel Core i7 920 - die Wachablsung : Stromverbrauch - Artikel Hartware.net


----------



## stimpi2k4 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da hast du vollkommen Recht. 
In meinem Hauptrechner habe ich auch ein Corsair AX750.
Es geht dabei um das System (C2D e6750 1,8 GHz 1,05V asus P5N32-ESLI PLus SLI GT520 4GB 2HDD 2x120 und 2*80mm Lüfter)
habe ich in meinem Post auch angegeben.

Mein Media PC habe ich in meiner Sig nicht angegeben und Kontroller sind soweit auch deaktiviert das Mainboard hat einen nforce Chipsatz der zieht meiner Vermutung nach recht viel Strom im Gegensatz zu anderen Mainboards. 

Was mich nur wundert ist, das mein Hauptrechner im IDLE 123Watt zieht, mit fetter Wasserkühlung zwei 200mm Lüfter 9*120mm 2*140mm. 
Mein Bios im Hauptrechner hat auch kein offset also die Spannung bleibt immer gleich bei der CPU. 

Ich hätte eigentlich gedacht, das ich mein Mediarechner auf 50Watt Idle bekomme ... habe wieder meine Soundkarte eingebaut, da der onboard Sound defekt ist und eine zweite Hdd drin.
Sound und HDD legen im Idle nochmal 10 Watt drauf. Zur soundkarte .. ist eine PCI Terratec 7.1 aureon.


----------



## Philipus II (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Super Flowers Gold gibts in der 400W Version bei p3d now. Das Exemplar von amazon hat im Gegensatz zu den Pressesamples einen 85 Grad Primärkondensator. Da muss man aufpassen wie ein Luchs.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Super Flower schickt angepasste Modelle zu den Testern und verkauft dann abgespeckte im Laden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das würd ich so nicht sagen wollen...


----------



## poiu (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wahrscheinlich die erste Charge an die Tester verschickt und bei der zweiten gab es halt Veränderungen.

Bei dem LC pOwer LC7300 passiert das auch, nur bekommt das bessere Elkos.

Produkte ändern sich, manchmal weiß der Distri hier nicht mal das dies passiert ist!

aber wo gibt es denn Tests mit105°C Elkos?


----------



## Philipus II (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Super Flower Golden Green 450W Review


----------



## poiu (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hmm aber 400W ist nicht gleich 450W das sind zwei unterschiedliche Modelle da kann es auch Unterschiede bei der Bestückung geben.


----------



## Philipus II (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wir können ja mal ein bischen googlen. Wenn Soulpain sich an Presseexemplare mit 105 grad kondis erinnert, wird da schon was dran sein, hoffe ich.


----------



## poiu (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

 dachte du hättest die Reviews mit 105°C elkos  gefunden, nachdem du das hier & CB gepostet hast
weil beim googeln konnte ich  keine finden deshalb hab ich nach gefragt.


----------



## Philipus II (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mir ist beim Lesen des p3d Artikels halt das Review bei jonnyguru eingefallen.


----------



## b0s (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe! 

Ich lese hier durchgehend mit und halte mich periphär durch News auf dem Stand was NTs angeht, aber so richtig fehlt mir gerade der Blick fürs richtige NT bei meinem Projekt:

Ich will mir n HTPC basteln und suche dafür ein angemessenes NT. Der PC soll hauptsächlich zum Filme/Serien gucken aber auch zum zocken dienen sowie prinzipiell auch ein interner Fileserver sein. Letzteres jedoch nur bei bedarf, also kein 24/7 Betrieb.

Angemessen soll heißen: sehr leise, gutes P/L-Verhältnis und dafür möglichst effizient (muss nicht zertifiziert gold sein). Und zuverlässig natürlich.
Was es nicht braucht: gutes Aussehen, Kabelmanagement, rest? 

Das System ist noch in Planung daher noch nicht endgültig, aber es wird auf entweder einen sandy-bridge dualcore oder einen Llano rauslaufen. Dazu wird voraussichtlich meine derzeitige GTX 460 stoßen, die ich für den HTPC weitgehend undervolten und untertakten werd, um die Leistungsaufnahme weitestmöglich zu drosseln.

Also als grobe Energiebilanz: mittelklasse 32nm CPU, GFX mit <20W idle / ~120 W Last , eine 5400er HDD (zukünftig mehrere)

PCIe Stecker brauch es nicht zwangsläufig da ich auch mit Aaaptern arbeiten kann, wichtig ist einfach dass die 12V Schiene ausreichend dimensioniert ist.

Der erstbeste und bisher enizige Kandidat ist das be quiet! Efficient Power F1 350W. Auch wenn ich nicht unnötig 10 Euro mehr ausgeben will, würde sich dann aber schon wieder das Straight Power E9 400W aufdrängen.

Ich bin für weitere Vorschläge sehr dankbar!


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das F1 hat nur einen Gleitlager Lüfter und ist nicht besonders auf eine geringe Lautstärke optimiert. Daher ist das E9 empfehlenswerter -> deutlich längere Garantie (AFAIR 3 Jahre mehr), FDB Lüfter, der auch sehr langsam dreht.


----------



## poiu (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja das E9 400W, alternative wäre das LC Power LC7300 im unteren Last Bereich ist das teil sehr effizient, ab 150W nur noch 80+ Bronze
der Lüfter ist gut, kommt aber nicht an ein E9 heran.

Aufgrund der GTX würde ich aber zum E9 greifen


----------



## Frosdedje (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich weiß, was andere Redakteure nicht wissen :
Jou Jye Computer - Website of Jou Jye Computer GmbH

Das ist Jou Jye neuestes Modell aus der Bit-Win-Reihe, diesmal mit mehr als 650W Nennleistung 
und erstmals mit Kabelmanagment und Singlerail, aber gleiche Effizienz wie die restliche Bit-Win-Modelle.
Bei der Elektronik sage ich mal, dass wegen der KM-Platine ein CWT verbaut ist, und zwar eine PUQ-Platine.


----------



## poiu (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

bin mal Böse

unnützes wissen teil 1105


----------



## Frosdedje (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> unnützes wissen teil 1105




Dann habe ich noch Bilder vom Innenleben eines Enermax NX mit 450W zu bieten [aus dem Forum von Hardware Insight]:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Platinenart ist die selbe wie in einem Corsair-Netzteil [GPA oder GPB, aber 
auf alle Fälle unterste Low-End Sparte] und manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass die 
Elektronik irgendwie verwandt mit dem Topower E-Series ist.


----------



## Systemcrash (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

CWT ist eben nicht so gefragt, da rennen zu viele NTs mit solcher Technik rum


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

CWT ist halt nur was fürs unterste Ende...


----------



## Systemcrash (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So schlecht sind zumindest nicht alle CWT. Aber CWT ist teils überpräsent (ist die be quiet Werbung auch) und baut eben recht vieles für LOw-Budget-Serien


----------



## Philipus II (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich würde CWT nicht pauschal fürs unterste Ende einsortieren. Die Designs sind oftmals sogar ziemlich gut. Die Fertigungsqualität schwankt halt dann leider ziemlich


----------



## Systemcrash (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sag ich ja, CWT ist nicht grottenschlecht, da gibts genügend schlechtere.

Aber irgendwie gibts derzeit oft CWT-Technik im Low-Budget-Bereich, dabei kann CWT durchaus mehr.

Weiß gar nicht emhr, wann hier mal News von hochwertigen NTs mit CWT-Technik gepostet wurden


----------



## Frosdedje (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



			
				Stefan Payne schrieb:
			
		

> CWT ist halt nur was fürs unterste Ende


Diese Pauschalaussage, dass CWT nur fürs unterste Ende taugen, ist unsinnig 
und haben sie sich auch mal darüber informiert, was die auch alles haben? 



			
				Systemcrash schrieb:
			
		

> So schlecht sind zumindest nicht alle CWT.





			
				Philipus II schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde CWT nicht pauschal fürs unterste Ende einsortieren. Die Designs sind oftmals sogar ziemlich gut.


Das ist es ja.
CWT hat ein breites Produktfolio d.h vom untersten Low-Budget (GPA/B, etc.) 
bis zu High-End (z.b PUK, usw.) ist fast alles verteten.


----------



## Systemcrash (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gibts derzeit auch NTs auf CWT-Basis im Bereich Gold unter 500W?


----------



## b0s (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das F1 hat nur einen Gleitlager Lüfter und ist nicht besonders auf eine geringe Lautstärke optimiert. Daher ist das E9 empfehlenswerter -> deutlich längere Garantie (AFAIR 3 Jahre mehr), FDB Lüfter, der auch sehr langsam dreht.


 


poiu schrieb:


> ja das E9 400W, alternative wäre das LC Power LC7300 im unteren Last Bereich ist das teil sehr effizient, ab 150W nur noch 80+ Bronze
> der Lüfter ist gut, kommt aber nicht an ein E9 heran.
> 
> Aufgrund der GTX würde ich aber zum E9 greifen


 
Danke für die Empfehlungen, dann wirds das E9 werden.


----------



## Frosdedje (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Gibts derzeit auch NTs auf CWT-Basis im Bereich Gold unter 500W?


Nein, da sieht es in diesem Bereich schlecht aus bzw. ich habe ich kein CWT-made
Netzteil mit weniger als 500W Nennleistung im Handel gesehen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> So schlecht sind zumindest nicht alle CWT. Aber CWT ist teils überpräsent (ist die be quiet Werbung auch) und baut eben recht vieles für LOw-Budget-Serien


Naja, es ist ja nicht, dass das Design schlecht wäre, es ist eher die Fertigung, über die man nichts gutes hört. 



Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich würde CWT nicht pauschal fürs unterste Ende einsortieren. Die Designs sind oftmals sogar ziemlich gut. Die Fertigungsqualität schwankt halt dann leider ziemlich


Öhm, doch. 

Was nutzt ein gutes High End Design, wenn es auf Niveau eines Low Cost Produktes gefertigt wurde?
Das Problem von CWT ist ja nicht, dass sie kein brauchbares R&D Department hätten, ganz im Gegneteil, das Problem ist, dass man nichts gutes über deren Fabriken hört.
Und was nutzt ein brauchbares bis gutes Design, das aus einer schlechten Fabrik kommt?!



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Diese Pauschalaussage, dass CWT nur fürs unterste Ende taugen, ist unsinnig
> und haben sie sich auch mal darüber informiert, was die auch alles haben?


Nein, die ist mehr als Sinnig!

Gugg mal hier, wo deren Fabrik als 'Drecksloch' bezeichnet wurde.
hier gibt es auch noch einen Rant.

Was aber auffällt:
Die Leute, die relativ gut informiert sind, flamen CWT; sie nehmen sie nicht in Schutz, sie machen sie nieder.




Frosdedje schrieb:


> CWT hat ein breites Produktfolio d.h vom untersten Low-Budget (GPA/B, etc.)
> bis zu High-End (z.b PUK, usw.) ist fast alles verteten.


...und alle werden von CWT gefertigt...

Siehe die losen Kühlerschrauben, die nicht mit Kleber fixiert sind, die bei Jonnyguru immer bemängelt werden. Du willst uns jetzt nicht weiß machen, dass das für eine gute Fertigung spricht, oder?!


----------



## poiu (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Vor allem passen die aussagen zu denn fakten die denn meisten hier bekannt sind



das CX430 wurde ja auch zB  von schon formatC genannt usw. 






> FSP die bauen mal ne falsche Komponente ein oder haben nen Designfehler (oder der Designfehler wurde durch eine bekannte Netzteilmarke veranlasst, die besser leise sein sollte ) aber bei denen läuft die Produktion selber in konstanter Qualität.




die Stichelei gegen einen bestimmten Brand  ist aber klasse in denn Satzbau eingefügt


----------



## Frosdedje (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Gugg mal hier, wo deren Fabrik als 'Drecksloch' bezeichnet wurde.
> hier gibt es auch noch einen Rant.


Auf CWT algemein will ich nicht rumhacken, flamen und bashen (das ist außerdem auch nicht mein Niveau, auf 
den ich bewegen will),und was die Produktionsprozesse bei denen betrifft, das ist eine andere Geschichte. 
(Wobei ich hier der Meinung bin, dass im Controlling vom CWT was schief läuft. )



> Siehe die losen Kühlerschrauben, die nicht mit Kleber fixiert sind, die bei Jonnyguru immer bemängelt werden.


Das kenne ich durchaus [das war beispielsweise in ein Thermaltake ToughPower-Netzteil mit ca. 1350W] 
und scheint meine Meinung von problematischen Controlling in Form schlecher Qualitätsicherung
zu bestätigen.



> Du willst uns jetzt nicht weiß machen, dass das für eine gute Fertigung spricht, oder?!


Doch.


Spoiler



Ist ein Fake.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und wenn du selbst sagst, dass CWT ziemlich schlecht ist, warum behauptest du dann, dass sie gar nicht so schlecht sind?! :|


----------



## Systemcrash (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab im Bekanntenkreis noch einige VX 550 laufen, und das seit über 4 Jahren 

Leider bietet CWT eben derzeit nix wirklich Begehrenswertes in meiner Leistungsklasse an. Ich brauch selten was über 400W, zudem sind verbaue ich gern etwas dass mehr bietet als 80+ Bronze


----------



## Frosdedje (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Stefan Payne:
Das liegt daran, dass ich früher Netzteilhersteller nur allgemein gesehen und bewertet habe (da wo ich über 
PC-Netzteile nicht so viel wusste) und heute bin da differenziert und schaue die Serien einzeln an, denn
ich weiß, dass ibei den meisten Hersteller (Ausnahmen im positiven und negativen ist auch natürlich dabei) 
sowhol gute, brauchbare als auch miese Serien vorhanden sind.


----------



## poiu (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

CWT hat auch brauchbares im Programm, aber man sollte sich halt über einige Punkte im klaren sein und für mich sind die zwar gut 

 aber nicht  so richtig high End


----------------------


An welchen Xilence XQ Modell hättet ihr denn Interesse 750/850W?

 Chroma Test ist kein Problem, aber ich kann in meinem Testsystem nur 620W aus der DOse ziehen, somit wäre das hier keine 100% Last.


------------------------hab was neues 

Seasonic Platin wird wie ich schon vermutet hab abgerundet, auf der Comutex wird folgendes Präsentiert:

560W Fannless, 660W, 760W 860W, 1000W & 1200W

und es gibt auch Infos zur G Serie, 360W, 450W, 550W & 650W, teil Modular, Fan Contror ( kennt man schon aus dem P1000)


----------



## Frosdedje (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Apropos Cooler Master Extreme 2:
Da habe ich eine Netzteilserie beim D-High mit dem Namen "Pioneer Series" gefunden, welches die selbe Platine nutzt:
www.dhigh.com.tw ²£«~¶µ¥Ø
www.dhigh.com.tw ²£«~¶µ¥Ø
www.dhigh.com.tw ²£«~¶µ¥Ø

Und tatsächlich, die Elektronik kommt tatsächlich von Enhance wie in der CM Extreme 2 :
Ich denke, ich soll demnächst mit Cooler Master einige Worte über diese Sache wechseln


Spoiler



aber dann wie im Film "Matilda" (da gab es doch eine Szene, die hier perfekt passen würde) 



-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Und Fractal Design startet mit drei neue Netzteilserien durch, die sich "Tesla R2"; "Newton R3" und "Integra R2" nennen.
beim Thema verbaute Elektronik und dessen OEM kann nur spekuliert werden, da die CAD-erstellten Fotos die selbe 
Netzteilelektronik von ATNG zeigen.
Aber bei eingen Netzteilserien wie die Integra R2 wäre ebenso CompuCase/HEC [würde aufgrund der Lastverteilung der 
Integra R2 zutreffen], Andyson und eventuell Super Flower möglich.


----------



## Systemcrash (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist das so schlimm? Habe selbst ein NT mit Enhance-Technik, hat bei mir bisher zuverlässig und unauffällig gearbeitet


----------



## Philipus II (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Enhance hat auch schon richtig gutes Zeug gebaut.


----------



## poiu (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja die haben seht gute NTs im Peto, zB die Silent Pro Serie


----------



## Systemcrash (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eben deshalb die Frage warum Frosdedje mit CM wegen Enhance schimpfen will


----------



## poiu (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

die CM 32 Extreme sind veralteter Mist ohne PFC und die wird es bzw. sollte es bei uns in der EU nicht geben

test findest du hier

Cooler Master Extreme 2 475 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## Systemcrash (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Achso, das is natürlich was anderes. Da ist mein altes Stronger ja fortschrittlicher von der Technik

Aber der Kunde (CM) bekommt was er bestellt bzw. bezahlt

Außerdem waren die billigen Serien von CM noch nie so pralle


----------



## poiu (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja nur die Real Power und SIlent Pro waren brauchbar bis Gut.

aber die Teile sind vollkommen uninteressant da nicht EU konform


----------



## Systemcrash (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wir wissen doch Bescheid und würden so was nie kaufen


----------



## poiu (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

HWluxx hat denn ersten Test mit der neuen Chroma veröffentlicht



gestern war ja Vatertag, ist heute Tag der Crap Netzteile Oo mehrere Linkwürg, MS-tech, schrottige Rasurbo usw


----------



## coroc (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Auch Sharkoon?

Wenn ja kann ich mitreden


----------



## poiu (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sharkoon ist ganz okay, die haben einige brauchbare NTs im Programm und selbst die schlechteren würde ich noch als Netzteil bezeichnen was man von Linkwürg nicht sagen kann


----------



## coroc (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab ein Netzteil in meinem PC und kein Chinaböller, Juhu


----------



## poiu (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja das ist ein sehr günstiges, kein Top Geräte aber für 30€ ganz okay




-------------------------




bei  Enermax läuft immer noch die  Garantie Verlängerungsaktion 

http://www.enermax.de/special-activities/give-me-five.html


----------



## FreezerX (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Weiß von euch jemand konkret, welche Schutzschaltungen besonders einen Zielkonflikt mit dem Wirkungsgrad aufweisen?


----------



## Philipus II (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

OCP
Für OCP werden Widerstände benötigt, um den Strom zu messen. Lässt man die weg, steigt die Effizienz.

Der Rest ist eher unbedeutend für den Stromverbrauch.


----------



## FreezerX (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> OCP
> Für OCP werden Widerstände benötigt, um den Strom zu messen. Lässt man die weg, steigt die Effizienz.
> 
> Der Rest ist eher unbedeutend für den Stromverbrauch.


 
Dankeschön für deine Info .


----------



## Frosdedje (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei TechPowerUp wurde ein Review des Xilence XQ R4 850W veröffentlicht worden
und der Performance ist zu sagen, dass die Spannungen in den Specs waren, wenn auch
die +3,3- und besonders die +5VSB in den Punkt kritischer waren. [ich würde auchs sehen, 
wie die Spannungsstabilität des gleiche Modell an einer Chroma-Laststation aussieht]
Die gemessene Restwelligkeit war in den meisten Fällen auch in den Specs gewesen, allerdings
 erreichte die +3,3V bei voller Auslastung maximal 45,6mV [auch, wenn das in der Realität nie 
erreicht wird, macht das für micht nicht wirklich einen guten Eindruck]

Elektronik ist Solytech-made [bedarf eigentlich keine Kommentare], aber wie ich es 
befürchtet hatte, sind tatsächlich nur vier statt der fünf Shunts zu finden und das Ding ist mehr 
ein Netzteil mit vier +12V-Leitungen.


----------



## Systemcrash (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist das also die große Verbesserung gegenüber alten Xilence, wie es jemand mal angekündigt hatte


----------



## Frosdedje (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eine Verbesserung ist zwar da, aber zufrieden bin ich mit den neuen XQ R4-Netzteile nicht.
Nicht nur wegen den offentsichtlich nur vier +12V-Leitungen, sondern auch mit einigen Bauteile (die Elkos 
sekundärseitig, die man bei Solytech oft findet) und die Performance kann an einigen Stellen besser sein.



> wie es jemand mal angekündigt hatte


Das war Kaktus gewesen, der auch gesprochen hatte, dass die zukünftige Xilence-Netzteile besser werden. 
[in inzwischen bei PC-Cooling.de ]


----------



## Systemcrash (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Verbesserung vorhanden, aber bisher kein echter Kaufgrund (für mich) 

Ich wollte den Namen nicht nennen 

Wo bleibt denn die Seasonic G-Serie?


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Ist das also die große Verbesserung gegenüber alten Xilence, wie es jemand mal angekündigt hatte


 
Besser ja aber immer noch weit weg von der Spitze.

Was kostet das Netzteil denn?


----------



## poiu (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Review vom PC Power & Cooling Silencer Mk III 400 Watt


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sehr interessant. Wie immer bei Seasonic S12II Netzteil ist der Lüfter unter Last zu laut.
Schade aber dass kein OCP drin ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist halt der 'Vorteil' von Single Rail Netzteilen, dass man sich der OCP entledigt und das als Vorteil verkauft...

Wie ich sage: es muss erst jemand richtig zu Schaden kommen, bis dieser Scheiß aufhört...


----------



## Philipus II (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei 400 Watt finde ich das fehlende OCP noch akzeptabel. Da löst auch OPP schnell aus, wenn etwas schief geht. 800 watt und mehr ohne OCP sind aber schon übel.


----------



## poiu (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

joop finde SIngle rail bis 40A auch okay 





Hab abe auktuell seilsbt ein SIngle Rail mit 70A


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Bei 400 Watt finde ich das fehlende OCP noch akzeptabel. Da löst auch OPP schnell aus, wenn etwas schief geht. 800 watt und mehr ohne OCP sind aber schon übel.


öhh, nein.

Denn OPP ist Primär (meist in der PFC Stage), OCP ist Sekundär, daher ist OPP einfach viel zu lahm, um OCP ersetzen zu können.


----------



## Philipus II (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich werde das wohl irgendwann mal ausprobieren müssen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> Hab abe auktuell seilsbt ein SIngle Rail mit 70A



Ich frage lieber nicht wieso du ein so starkes Netzteil hast.  



Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich werde das wohl irgendwann mal ausprobieren müssen.


 
Das würde mich mal sehr interessiert was denn passiert wenn du einen Kurzschluss machst.


----------



## Philipus II (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn ich nach Hamburg fahre, um mit einer Chroma zu kuscheln, werde ich mal versuchen, da praktische Erkenntnisse zu sammeln. Vor ende Juni klappt das aber aus zeitlichen gründen definitiv nicht. Wenn das net so verdammt weit von der Oberpfalz aus wär, hätte ich das schon lange gemacht.

Ich hab derzeit übrigens ein 850W NT im Rechner^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich hab derzeit übrigens ein 850W NT im Rechner^^


 
750W bei mir. Die große Menge an NTs, die ich hab, hat auch um die 650W...


----------



## poiu (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Threshold weil es selbst bei geringer Last sehr effizient ist und Passiv



außerdem hatte ich bisher keine kleineren hier aus Rasurbo usw.


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich hab derzeit übrigens ein 850W NT im Rechner^^


 


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 750W bei mir. Die große Menge an NTs, die ich hab, hat auch um die 650W...


 
Wieso habt ihr so große Netzteile drin und redet dann immer davon dass kleine besser sind?



poiu schrieb:


> @Threshold weil es selbst bei geringer Last sehr effizient ist und Passiv


 
Dein passives Netzteil hat 70 Ampere?


----------



## FreezerX (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dein passives Netzteil hat 70 Ampere?


 
Das ist sicher semipassiv.


----------



## poiu (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Semi Passives Seasonic X850





> Wieso habt ihr so große Netzteile drin und redet dann immer davon dass kleine besser sind?




weil wir Netzteil Freaks sind und Vernunft muss da nicht mit einher gehen.


Außerdem setzen die meisten dann die Samples ein die zur Verfügung stehen


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> weil wir Netzteil Freaks sind und Vernunft muss da nicht mit einher gehen.



Wie wäre es mit Vorbild sein? 
Nur weil du ein Freak bist und Samples zum Testen bekommst heißt das doch nicht automatisch dass du das dann auch benutzen musst.

 Ich finde es z.B. schade dass es das Platinum von Seasonic nicht auch in einer kleineren Version gibt. Hätte mir gereicht.


----------



## FreezerX (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hättest auch mal Enermax Platimax angucken können, Threshold .
Wie oft ist dein AX750 eigentlich kaputt gegangen?

----------

Es gibt ja schon 80+ Titanium Definition! http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/80_PLUS
 Diese erwartet gegenüber Platin:
> +4% Effizienz am 20% Lastpunkt
> +2% Effizienz am 50% Lastpunkt
> +0% Effizienz am 100% Lastpunkt

Und als neuer Lastpunkt (10%): 90% Effizienz.

Noch dazu gibt es schon ein gemeldetes 80+ Titanium Netzteil .


----------



## poiu (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Vorbild sein?
> Nur weil du ein Freak bist und Samples zum Testen bekommst heißt das doch nicht automatisch dass du das dann auch benutzen musst.
> 
> Ich finde es z.B. schade dass es das Platinum von Seasonic nicht auch in einer kleineren Version gibt. Hätte mir gereicht.




lass mich das so sagen mir wäre das X560 lieber gewesen aber der Vorteil im Verbrauch ist minimal und rechtfertigt denn aufwand nicht 

Außerdem ist x400-x850 soweiso die gleiche Platform und die Unterschiede minimal 


aber vielleicht komm da jetzt was kleines Goldenes aus dem 400W Bereich rein


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Hättest auch mal Enermax Platimax angucken können, Threshold .



Bevor ich mir ein Platimax kaufe kann ich gleich das 87+ nehmen. 



FreezerX schrieb:


> Wie oft ist dein AX750 eigentlich kaputt gegangen?



Mir ist noch nie ein AX750 kaputt gegangen.



FreezerX schrieb:


> Es gibt ja schon 80+ Titanium Definition! 80 PLUS
> Diese erwartet gegenüber Platin:
> > +4% Effizienz am 20% Lastpunkt
> > +2% Effizienz am 50% Lastpunkt
> ...



Bestimmt ein Super Flower. 
Aber ohne OCP sonst schaffen sie Titanium nicht. 



poiu schrieb:


> lass mich das so sagen mir wäre das X560 lieber gewesen aber der Vorteil im Verbrauch ist minimal und rechtfertigt denn aufwand nicht
> 
> Außerdem ist x400-x850 soweiso die gleiche Platform und die Unterschiede minimal



Ich weiß aber wenn dein System meist von 60 bis 300 Watt zieht und du meist nur die 60 Watt hast sind 850 Watt einfach etwas weit weg von der Logik. 



poiu schrieb:


> aber vielleicht komm da jetzt was kleines Goldenes aus dem 400W Bereich rein



Etwas lüfterloses? 

Ich warte auf den lüfterlosen Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso habt ihr so große Netzteile drin und redet dann immer davon dass kleine besser sind?


Weil ich für das aktuelle 750W (Silber zertifizierte) Netzteil nix gezahlt hab. Und auch für die anderen 650W Geräte hab ich nicht viel gelöhnt ^^

€dit:
Übrigens mal ein gescheites LC-Power 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frosdedje (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Stefan Payne:
Hat die Cougar Power-Elektronik in dem alten LC-Power-Netzteilgehäuse (müsste was aus den jahren 2002-2005 sein) es schön bequem und kuschelig?


----------



## FreezerX (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mir ist noch nie ein AX750 kaputt gegangen.


Dann war es ein AX850? Auf jeden Fall hab ich doch da mal was im Forum gelesen (iiirgendwo in den Tiefen).



Threshold schrieb:


> Bestimmt ein Super Flower.
> Aber ohne OCP sonst schaffen sie Titanium nicht.


 Nein, das erste und bisher einzige Titanium Netzteil laut plugloadsolutions.com ist von Dell.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Dann war es ein AX850? Auf jeden Fall hab ich doch da mal was im Forum gelesen (iiirgendwo in den Tiefen).


 
Im Luxx gabs da jemanden, bei dem die Pri Caps dick wurden...


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Weil ich für das aktuelle 750W (Silber zertifizierte) Netzteil nix gezahlt hab. Und auch für die anderen 650W Geräte hab ich nicht viel gelöhnt ^^



Ihr habt es gut und bekommt Netzteile geschenkt.
Dann würde ich natürlich auch das Top Modell nehmen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> €dit:
> Übrigens mal ein gescheites LC-Power
> 
> 
> ...



Das nenne ich doch mal gute, durchdachte und perfekt verarbeitete Technik.  



FreezerX schrieb:


> Dann war es ein AX850? Auf jeden Fall hab ich doch da mal was im Forum gelesen (iiirgendwo in den Tiefen).



Ja das AX 850 ist durchgeknallt und hat die gesamte Hardware dabei geschrottet. 
Sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt. Keine Ahnung wieso die Schutzschaltungen nicht gegriffen haben.
Ich habe es zu Corsair geschickt aber von denen kommt gar nichts.



FreezerX schrieb:


> Nein, das erste und bisher einzige Titanium Netzteil laut plugloadsolutions.com ist von Dell.



Ich hätte auf Delta getippt oder ist das Dell eigentlich von Delta?


----------



## FreezerX (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist bitter mit deinem AX850  Hast alles selber kaufen neu kaufen dürfen?



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hätte auf Delta getippt oder ist das Dell eigentlich von Delta?


 
Ich weiß nicht ob es von Delta ist, evtl. weiß Frosdedje was, denn der hat zu dem Gerät schon vor drei Monaten News verfasst -> Tech-Review.de » News » Erstes 80 Plus Titanium-Netzteil gesichtet

Ich möcht wissen was nach Titanium für ein edles Metall als Name kommt. Ich wär für Zirkonium^^.


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Das ist bitter mit deinem AX850  Hast alles selber kaufen neu kaufen dürfen?



Ich konnte das ganz gut regeln und musste zum Glück nichts zuzahlen.
Das Seasonic ist sehr gut und ich habe keinerlei Fiepen so wie andere mit Seasonic Netzteilen.



FreezerX schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es von Delta ist, evtl. weiß Frosdedje was, denn der hat zu dem Gerät schon vor drei Monaten News verfasst -> Tech-Review.de » News » Erstes 80 Plus Titanium-Netzteil gesichtet
> 
> Ich möcht wissen was nach Titanium für ein edles Metall als Name kommt. Ich wär für Zirkonium^^.



Ich weiß es nicht. Vielleicht dann 90+ und wieder von vorne?
Also über 90% auch wenn das Netzteil nur zu 10% ausgelastet wird.


----------



## FreezerX (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mit 90+ und wieder Bronze, Silber, Gold, ... müsste man sehr kleine Schritte wählen. Wir wollen ja keine 101% Effizienz .


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Mit 90+ und wieder Bronze, Silber, Gold, ... müsste man sehr kleine Schritte wählen. Wir wollen ja keine 101% Effizienz .


Eigentlich ja schon


----------



## soulpain (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Genau, jetzt nur mit 0,5 Prozentpunkten Unterschied zum nächst höheren Zertifikat (bei doppeltem Preis versteht sich).


----------



## turbosnake (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Jumper 300G los. Gibt es in DE nicht mehr.


----------



## poiu (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jumper ist EOL und das schon länger





Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber wenn dein System meist von 60 bis 300 Watt zieht und du meist nur die 60 Watt hast sind 850 Watt einfach etwas weit weg von der Logik.




 Ehrlich gesagt ist das sogar Logisch, ich mach das nicht weil Watt Geil bin, sondern weil der Unterschied zwischen X850 & X460 einfach minimal  ist


  Der unterschied beträgt ~ 3-5W, beim Verkauf des X850 und kauf eines  X560/460 hätte ich noch drauf zahlen müssen XD absolut sinnlos.


 von der mühe einen käufer für ein Review Sample reden wir nicht  die paar Watt sind einfach die mühe nicht wert.


Außerdem Arbeite, Surfe & Co ich fast ausschließlich an meinem Samsung Laptop der verbraucht deutlich weniger, der alte Desktop ist nur für paar ausnahmen gedacht. 









> Etwas lüfterloses?


das hab ich nicht gesagt, hab hier diverse Kandidaten  




FreezerX schrieb:


> Mit 90+ und wieder Bronze, Silber, Gold, ... müsste man sehr kleine Schritte wählen. Wir wollen ja keine 101% Effizienz .




-> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/148169-rasurbo-1800w-netzteil-mit-solartechnik.html


----------



## Philipus II (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

LC-Power LC7300 Silver Shield - Artikel Hartware.net
LC Power Silver Shield an der Chroma

Was mich verwundert, ist die überraschend schlechte Effizienz. Bei mir im Praxistest waren die Messwerte (deutlich) besser als beim Cougar A und beim Rasurbo.


----------



## poiu (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es gibt aber Überschneidungen bei denn Ergebnissen an der Chroma & denn Testsystemen


hängt euch nicht zu sehr am Chroma Test auf, das ist nur ein Bestandteil des tests  

Unterschiede beim Wirkungsgrad liegen  an der auslastung der einzelnen Rails, deshalb sind Teststation (Chroma) Reviews/Tests ohne angaben der Rail Auslastung fürn PoPo!

Beispielwert 150W last sagt nichts über die Verteilung aus, aber es macht einen Gewaltigen unterschied ob  125W@3,3/5V  & 25W@12V oder umgekehrt angelegt wurden

Natürlich kann man auch eine Auslastung so günstig anlegen das dass NT Top dasteht.

Listan hat eine Berechnungsformel die die Auslastung aus dem Hersteller angaben bestimmt.

werde später noch was bei Hartware dazu kommentieren  wie das in zukünftigen Reviews mit dem Chroma Tests aussieht war bisher ein 08/15 testprogram


----------



## Benten (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: NT gut?*

Ich habe eine Frage zu meinem neu (aber im gebrauchten Zustand) erstandenen Netzteil!

Es handelt sich hierbei um das Thermaltake Toughpower 1200W (non Grand Version).
Mein Problem ist nun, dass das Netzteil einen 140mm Lüfter besitzt, der immer mit derselben Schnelligkeit dreht.. Und das nicht leise.. und das bei meiner Wakü, also ein no-go!
Nun dachte ich mir kann ich einfach den Lüfter tauschen, Garantie ist eh schon erloschen so weit ich weiß!
Also was meint ihr?

Dachte an einen Noiseblocker PK2 oder ähnliche?
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das solltest du auf keinen Fall machen!
Es hat schon seinen Grund, warum der Lüfter so weit aufdreht.
Wenns keine Lagergeräusche sind, wird der Wechsel eh nichts bringen.
Ich schätze mal, dass da bei einem Wechsel die OTP gaaanz schnell greift.


----------



## FreezerX (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: NT gut?*



Benten schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage zu meinem neu (aber im gebrauchten Zustand) erstandenen Netzteil!
> 
> Es handelt sich hierbei um das Thermaltake Toughpower 1200W (non Grand Version).
> Mein Problem ist nun, dass das Netzteil einen 140mm Lüfter besitzt, der immer mit derselben Schnelligkeit dreht.. Und das nicht leise.. und das bei meiner Wakü, also ein no-go!
> ...


 
Was für Hardware möchtest du damit betreiben? 1200W sind massiv übertrieben für alles was ich mir vorstellen kann.
Da der Lüfter nicht temperaturgeregelt (Link) ist, ist ein neuer Lüfter auch nicht so toll. Denn damit der leise ist bräuchte der ca. 600upm und wenn große Last anliegt, sind 600upm zu wenig.


----------



## Benten (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: NT gut?*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Was für Hardware möchtest du damit betreiben? 1200W sind massiv übertrieben für alles was ich mir vorstellen kann.
> Da der Lüfter nicht temperaturgeregelt (Link) ist, ist ein neuer Lüfter auch nicht so toll. Denn damit der leise ist bräuchte der ca. 600upm und wenn große Last anliegt, sind 600upm zu wenig.


 
Ich betreibe mit dem Netzteil meinen PC (Signatur werde ich noch erstellen) mit folgenden Eckdaten:

Core i7 920 @ 4,5Ghz @ Heatkiller 3.0
2* GTX 470 im SLI @ aquagrafx
Gigabyte X58A-UD5
12GB Corsair XMS 3
Aquaero 4
2* Radiator 360mm + jeweils 3* Xigmatek XLF-1253
1* Radiator 480mm + 4* 120mm Lüfter (0,2A einer)
Backlight (selbstgebaut hinter dem Bildschirm, 120 LEDs)
weitere Lichtmods sollen folgen..

Um dem allen gerüstet zu sein, habe ich mich nach einen Netzteil um die 800 Watt umgesehen, da aber vllt bald ne dritte GTX dazukommt, dachte ich mir 1000 Watt. Da ich das Netzteil günstig angeboten bekommen habe, nahm ich eben dieses..
Der Lüfter dreht laut Herstellerangaben mit 2300upm , das ist deutlich zu viel! der Noiseblocker PK2 wird ja 1200upm haben, der erreicht dann vllt 25db..anstatt den 52 
Zudem muss gesagt werden, dass ich das Netzteil sogar passiv betreiben könnte, denn mein Aufbau sieht so aus, dass die 6 Lüfter der Radis einblasend gebaut sind und die Luft in einer Kammer samt Netzteil verbaut sind (selfmade Colzcase).
Deswegen dachte ich zumindest an einen langsameren Lüfter..


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du willst 3 GTX 470 einbauen?
Spar dir das Lieber. Die Mikroruckler Show bei 3 Karten ist ätzend. 
Lieber die Karten verkaufen und eine einzelne GTX 670 kaufen.


----------



## Benten (29. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst 3 GTX 470 einbauen?
> Spar dir das Lieber. Die Mikroruckler Show bei 3 Karten ist ätzend.
> Lieber die Karten verkaufen und eine einzelne GTX 670 kaufen.



Ich benutze die nicht nur für Spiele, bearbeite Filme usw, da kann ich die Leistung gebrauchen..
Aber nun zur Frage zurück..
Kann ich vielleicht den Lüfter wie oben beschrieben tauschen?
Genug Luftzug herrscht ja zum Kühlen oder?


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Benten schrieb:


> Kann ich vielleicht den Lüfter wie oben beschrieben tauschen?
> Genug Luftzug herrscht ja zum Kühlen oder?


 
Ich würde das nicht machen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Der Lüfter dreht laut Herstellerangaben mit 2300upm , das ist deutlich zu viel! der Noiseblocker PK2 wird ja 1200upm haben, der erreicht dann vllt 25db..anstatt den 52
> Zudem muss gesagt werden, dass ich das Netzteil sogar passiv betreiben könnte, denn mein Aufbau sieht so aus, dass die 6 Lüfter der Radis einblasend gebaut sind und die Luft in einer Kammer samt Netzteil verbaut sind (selfmade Colzcase).
> Deswegen dachte ich zumindest an einen langsameren Lüfter..



Vergiss das mit dem passiv Betrieb und dem langsamen Lüfter bitte ganz schnell. Kleine Wiederstände oder Dioden würden viel zu heiß werden und damit schneller einen Hitzetod erleiden als du denkst. Ein langsamerer Lüfter macht ebenso keinen Sinn, da ein Netzteilhersteller sicher nicht absichtlich einen lauten Lüfter verbaut.


----------



## Benten (29. Mai 2012)

hirschi-94 schrieb:
			
		

> Vergiss das mit dem passiv Betrieb und dem langsamen Lüfter bitte ganz schnell. Kleine Wiederstände oder Dioden würden viel zu heiß werden und damit schneller einen Hitzetod erleiden als du denkst. Ein langsamerer Lüfter macht ebenso keinen Sinn, da ein Netzteilhersteller sicher nicht absichtlich einen lauten Lüfter verbaut.



Das meinte ich auch nicht wortwörtlich, eher in dem Sinne, dass der Lüfter natürlich mit 1200upm dreht, aber durch die 6 zusätzlichen Lüfter eh schon Luft in das Netzteil gedrückt wird.
Zumal kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass bei 10-30% Last der Lüfter voll drehen muss oder?
Es kommt doch auf den Luftdurchsatz an und nicht auf Drehzahl, oder liege ich falsch?


----------



## Philipus II (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der Luftdurchsatz und der Lärm korrelieren verdammt gut. Mehr Luft = mehr Luftrauschen
Wenn man miese Lüfter mit Lagergeräusch unberücksichtigt lässt, sind die Unterschiede zwischen den Lüftern marginal.


----------



## Benten (29. Mai 2012)

Philipus II schrieb:
			
		

> Der Luftdurchsatz und der Lärm korrelieren verdammt gut. Mehr Luft = mehr Luftrauschen
> Wenn man miese Lüfter mit Lagergeräusch unberücksichtigt lässt, sind die Unterschiede zwischen den Lüftern marginal.



Das habe ich mir gedacht, aber ich höre den Lüfter klar heraus und nicht die Luft die an den Bauteilen vorbeirauscht..
Ich werde das einfach morgen mit meinem Kumpel, elektrofachinstallateur ausprobieren, habe ja noch mein altes Netzteil hier


----------



## Frosdedje (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der erste Review eines be quiet Dark Power Pro P10-Netzteil ist online, und zwar hat 
TechPowerUp die kleinste Version der neuen P10-Reihe unter die Lupe genommen.

Die Elektronik kommt - wie das Dark Power Pro P9 von FSP Forton/Source, allerdings 
handelt es sich um ein eigens entwickeltes Layout mit LLC-Resonanzwandler, DC-DC
und KOndensatoren von Panasonic (Primärseite), CapXon (in Form von 
Polymerkondensatoren sekundärseitg und bei der KM_Platine) und Elkos von Nippon-
Chemicon und die Verlötung der Untersiete kann man als sehr gut ansehen, wobei der 
eine oder andere Punkt noch besser sein könnte.

Peformancemäßig lieferte das Modell elektrische Spannungen deutlich  innerhalb der Specs und bei 230V
 Netzspannung erreichte das MOdell bei  20% ca. 88%, bei 50% ca. 91% und bei 100% etwa 90% Effizienz.
Die Reswelligkeit aller Leitungen war ebenfalls deutlich in den Specs 
[+12V: max. 47,4mV; +5V: max. 10,7mV; +3,3V: max. 13,8mV; +5VSB: max. 15,2mV]


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das sieht wirklich gut aus. 
Technisch ist es ganz vorne dabei und die Anschlüsse sind sehr vielseitig. Schön dass der 8 Pin Stecker sehr lang ist.
Schade aber dass selbst das kleine Modell so lang ist -- 18cm.
Aber das liegt wohl daran dass BeQuiet eine einheitliche Größe für das Gehäuse haben will bis hoch zum stärksten Modell.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: NT gut?*



Benten schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage zu meinem neu (aber im gebrauchten Zustand) erstandenen Netzteil!
> 
> Es handelt sich hierbei um das Thermaltake Toughpower 1200W (non Grand Version).
> Mein Problem ist nun, dass das Netzteil einen 140mm Lüfter besitzt, der immer mit derselben Schnelligkeit dreht.. Und das nicht leise.. und das bei meiner Wakü, also ein no-go!
> ...


Dass du bei einem 1200W Netzteil kein Silent Produkt erwarten kannst, da die Abwärme bei 100% Belastung relativ hoch ist und das gekühlt werden muss...



Benten schrieb:


> Dachte an einen Noiseblocker PK2 oder ähnliche?
> Danke für eure Hilfe!


 Klar, wenn dir das Netzteil um die Ohren fliegen soll, weils zu warm wird, nur zu. Oh und beachte, dass du bei dem Versuch das ganze zu erledigen auch daneben liegen kannst, da ein Schaltnetzteil Lebensgefährliche Spannungen beinhalten kann (bis zu 450V, durch die PFC Stage!)

Kurzum: der Lüfter, der in deinem Gerät zu finden ist, hat schon einen Grund! Wenn er nicht nötig wäre, hätte man einen schwächeren verbaut! 

Was du vor hast, ist also eine ziemlich blöde Idee...


----------



## Frosdedje (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kann es sein, dass jemand für die PCGH-News vom be quiet Dark Power Pro P10 heimlich von meiner 
ComputerBase-Newsversion, die ich gestern eingrericht und heute morgen online ging, abgeschrieben hat?


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da musst du mal den Autor des Artikels fragen.
Berufe dich auf das Urheberrecht. Dann wird er Augen machen.


----------



## Frosdedje (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was das eine betrifft, da wil ich mich nicht unnötig reinhängen.
Aber der Autor hat trotzdem in der News eine dicken Fehler reingehauen: 
In der Tabelle in der News fehlt bei der "Gesamtleistung" noch die drei Worte "auf der +12V-Leitung".
Wenn jetzt jemand das liest, dann glauben alle, dass das Dark Power Pro P10 1200W 
keine 1200W, sondern lediglich nur 996W Nennleistung habe, die es liefern kann.


----------



## poiu (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass jemand für die PCGH-News vom be quiet Dark Power Pro P10 heimlich von meiner
> ComputerBase-Newsversion, die ich gestern eingrericht und heute morgen online ging, abgeschrieben hat?


 

Normal


----------



## Philipus II (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die News ist immerhin nicht wortwörtlich kopiert, oder? Auf den ersten Blick ist die Wortwahl anders. Da die Originalquelle zitiert wird, ists nichtmal ein Plagiat.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Was das eine betrifft, da wil ich mich nicht unnötig reinhängen.
> Aber der Autor hat trotzdem in der News eine dicken Fehler reingehauen:
> In der Tabelle in der News fehlt bei der "Gesamtleistung" noch die drei Worte "auf der +12V-Leitung".
> Wenn jetzt jemand das liest, dann glauben alle, dass das Dark Power Pro P10 1200W
> keine 1200W, sondern lediglich nur 996W Nennleistung habe, die es liefern kann.


 
Das habe ich auch schon gelesen. Das ist sehr lustig.
Das 1200 Watt Gerät wird sich niemand kaufen und wenn BeQuiet irgendwann mal in den Foren eine Umfrage startet wieso das 1200 Watt Modell nicht ankam werden wir ihnen den Link schicken.


----------



## hirschi-94 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ach Leute macht euch keine Gedanken über irgendwelche Abschreibereien oder gar einem Plagiat - der Autor ist Jura-Student, der wird schon wissen was er darf und was nicht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Ach Leute macht euch keine Gedanken über irgendwelche Abschreibereien oder gar einem Plagiat - der Autor ist Jura-Student, der wird schon wissen was er darf und was nicht.


 
Hoffentlich schreibt er nicht gerade an seiner Doktorarbeit!! Mit dem späterem Wunsch in die Politik zu gehen!


----------



## poiu (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Betreff News, die Ähnlichkeit beider Artikel liegt doch wahrscheinlich an der gleichen QUelle und zwar dem PDF von Listan


----------



## Frosdedje (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Eine Frage an alle:
Können sich die meisten vorstellen, dass es eine Cougar-Netzteilserie in einfachster Optik (d.h ein graues Gehäuse)
und eventuell entsprechender Elektronik und eine oder mehere 80m Lüfter in horizontale Richtung verbaut geben kann?


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Im Bereich Netzteile kann ich mir so ziemlich alles vorstellen.
Wieso fragst du? Hast du ein solches Netzteil gefunden?


----------



## FreezerX (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Eine Frage an alle:
> Können sich die meisten vorstellen, dass es eine Cougar-Netzteilserie in einfachster Optik (d.h ein graues Gehäuse)
> und eventuell entsprechender Elektronik und eine oder mehere 80m Lüfter in horizontale Richtung verbaut geben kann?


 
Mehrere 80m Lüfter! Heilige . Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. 
Sind die Lüfter dann eher Windräder und haben die Netzteile 300% Effizienz?

Im Ernst, ich habe irgendwo so was ähnliches vor kurzem gesehen, nur weiß ich nicht von welchem Hersteller.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Cougar und dezente Optik?
Gut bei der A Serie haben die das hinbekommen, aber die 80m Lüfter kauf ich dir nicht ab!
Mit 80mm könnte das hinhauen.


----------



## Frosdedje (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich meinte natürlich 80mm Lüfter. (Ein 80m Lüfter ist viel zu groß) 
Aber ich habe so eine Serie auf eine der vielen Homepages von Cougar gefunden, 
aber vorerst verrate ich das nicht, denn das finden sie mal selbst.



			
				FreezerX schrieb:
			
		

> Im Ernst, ich habe irgendwo so was ähnliches vor kurzem gesehen, nur weiß ich nicht von welchem Hersteller.


NUn, dieses Netzteil würde ich mir auch mal sehen.


----------



## FreezerX (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> NUn, dieses Netzteil würde ich mir auch mal sehen.


 
Ich guck mal, ob ichs im Verlauf noch finde. 
Das Netzteil hatte auf zwei gegenüberliegenden Seiten zwei kleine Lüfter auf einer abgeschrägten Seitenwand


----------



## Systemcrash (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du meinst doch nicht die Xilence XQ?

Das sind 60mm-Lüfter


----------



## FreezerX (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, das kommt einigermaßen hin! Nur auf der "linken" und "rechten" Seite.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Eine Frage an alle:
> Können sich die meisten vorstellen, dass es eine Cougar-Netzteilserie in einfachster Optik (d.h ein graues Gehäuse)
> und eventuell entsprechender Elektronik und eine oder mehere 80m Lüfter in horizontale Richtung verbaut geben kann?


 
Ich denke, dass die 80mm Lüfter wieder zurück kommen werden. Da die aktuellen Geräte relativ effizient sind und damit die Verlustleistung relativ gering ist und 80mm Lüfter starke Vorteile bei der Effizienz haben (die Luft wird nicht gegen eine Wand geblasen, wie es bei größeren lüftern der Fall ist), denke ich, dass das vermehrt kommen wird.

Von einigen Herstellern gibt es ja schon (wieder) NTs mit 80mm Lüftern und z.T. Gold Zertifizierung (FSP EGA z.B.).


----------



## Systemcrash (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die werden es aber schwer im Endkundenmarkt haben, da viele auf größere Lüfter im Bereich 120-140mm schielen.

80mm erinnern mich auch eher an HEC-NTs in Fertig-PCs


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wie bei meinem alten Teil


----------



## poiu (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> 80mm erinnern mich auch eher an HEC-NTs in Fertig-PCs


 



 die ganzen Windmill Netzteile die Atelco verbaut bzw. HEC Case+NT Bundles anbietet haben auch 120er lüfter


----------



## Frosdedje (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hier ist die Lösung meiner Frage, die ich gestern aben gestellt hatte:
Diese Netzteilserie, über die Fragen gestellt hatte, nennt sich "DX".


----------



## Shi (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hmm, wenn die stabil laufen und dabei richtig günstig sind, könnte ich mir vorstellen sie in meinen PCs zu verbauen  
In der Firma verwenden wir auch größtenteils LC Power, wäre gut wenn es eine bessere Alternative zum ähnlichen Preis geben würde


----------



## hirschi-94 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Shi

Wäre mal interessant zu wissen, welche NTs ihr bei welcher PC-Konfig verwendet. Vielleicht könnten wir dir ein paar bessere Alternativen zum gleichen oder ähnlichen Preis nennen.


----------



## poiu (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

falls einer von euch ein Seasonic gewinnen will  

EURO'12 Seasonic Promo Game


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich mag Spiele nicht wo du zuerst bei Facebook einen Account brauchst. 
Die wollen nur an deine persönlichen Daten um dich mit personifizierter Werbung zu zuwerfen.


----------



## poiu (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

keine ahnung hatte mir das nicht so genau angesehen, da ich nicht teilnehme (wäre fiese gegenüber denn anderen) 

aber du hast recht diese Facebook Gewinnspiele nerven


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wieso wäre das fies gegenüber den anderen?


----------



## poiu (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

fies falsche Wort eher Unfair als NT Tester  hab hier schon genug Netzteile


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du kannst es dann weiter verschenken.


----------



## Systemcrash (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> die ganzen Windmill Netzteile die Atelco verbaut bzw. HEC Case+NT Bundles anbietet haben auch 120er lüfter



Windmill sind aber auch Endkundenprodukte, HEC-Cases auch 




Frosdedje schrieb:


> HDX".



Sehen furchtbar billig aus für Cougar, sollten eher unter HEC laufen


----------



## poiu (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

na ja was Cougar da im Ami land vertickt steht auf einem anderen Blatt, cougar ist nicht immer gleich Cougar leider


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hier habe ich ein Review des Dark Power P10 bei Hardwaresercrets.
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Für die Hobby-Tester mal was nettes von unserem Cooler-Master Staff:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...-angesprochen-dann-schau-mal-hier-vorbei.html


----------



## poiu (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> falls einer von euch ein Seasonic gewinnen will
> 
> EURO'12 Seasonic Promo Game


 


Threshold schrieb:


> Ich mag Spiele nicht wo du zuerst bei Facebook einen Account brauchst.
> Die wollen nur an deine persönlichen Daten um dich mit personifizierter Werbung zu zuwerfen.



ach os 

Auf Rückfrage mit Seasonic wurde mir bestätigt das die Facebook und Twitter Follower KEIN Bestandteil für eine Teilnahme am EURO 2012 Gewinnspiel sind. Es ist also nicht erforderlich einen FB oder Twitteraccount zu haben oder Seasonic dort zu adden"


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> ach os
> 
> Auf Rückfrage mit Seasonic wurde mir bestätigt das die Facebook und Twitter Follower KEIN Bestandteil für eine Teilnahme am EURO 2012 Gewinnspiel sind. Es ist also nicht erforderlich einen FB oder Twitteraccount zu haben oder Seasonic dort zu adden"


 
Das hört sich dann gut an. Dann mache ich auch mit.


----------



## Schnitzel (1. Juni 2012)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass die 80mm Lüfter wieder zurück kommen werden. Da die aktuellen Geräte relativ effizient sind und damit die Verlustleistung relativ gering ist und 80mm Lüfter starke Vorteile bei der Effizienz haben (die Luft wird nicht gegen eine Wand geblasen, wie es bei größeren lüftern der Fall ist), denke ich, dass das vermehrt kommen wird.



Vorstellen kann ich mir das auch sehr gut.
Ich habe hier noch ein Tagan mit 330W aus der Athlon XP-Ära mit zwei 80ern.
Da läuft ein Lüfter permanent aber Temperaturgesteuert, der andere nur bei Bedarf.
Das Ding ist meilenweit von 80+ entfernt und trotzdem fast unhörbar.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Erinnert mich an das aus meinem HTPC:
Antec EarthWatts 380, 380W ATX 2.2 (0761345-04638-1/0761345-04639-8)
Gerade bei den wieder populäreren Dekstop-(ähnlichen)Gehäusen macht eine vertikale Belüftung auch eher wenig Sinn.


----------



## Frosdedje (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Computex 2012:
Im JonnyGURU-Forum   wurde zu den vorgestellten PC-Netzteile zu der Computex 2012 ein  Sammelthread eröffnet 
und neben einige (zumindest für mich) bekannte  Modelle wie die Gigabyte Sumo Platinium-Reihe zeigten sich 
auch  unbekannte Modelle wie z.B von Rosewill.
Ich glaube, ich platze vor Freude, was da zum Teil vorgestellt wird. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Hardwaresecrets hat ein oder besser gesagt, zwei neue NZXT Hale82 N 650W getestet,
aber bei den Testergebnissen frqage ich mich: Was hat sich NZXT bei den Netzteilen denn überhaupt gedacht? 
Aber zuerst ist zu sagen, dass das Innenlben von FSP Forton/Source kommt 
und die Kühlkörrper sehr stark kan die be quiet Straight Power E7 und von den 
versprochenenen japanischen Elkso war nur der Primärelkos auch ein solches (sekundärseitg: CapXon).

Die Testergebnisse aber:
Bei der Spannungsregelung ware die anderen Leitungen in den Specs, aber bei Test 5
verabschiedete sich aus diesen, aber bei der Restwelligkeit war mir fast das Herz stehen
gebliebenhttp://www.computerbase.de/forum/images/smilies/eek.gif:
Im Test 3 war die Restwelligkeit der +3,3V im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes explodiert, 
und zwar von gemessenen 16,6mV auf ganze 215mV und bei maximaler Wert war bei 
fast 500mV, wärend die +5V maximal 71,8mV erreichte (bei Test 4 über den Specs), und 
das war bei einen zweiten Testsample nicht anders.
Allerdings schreibt hardwaresecrets, dass die Restwelligkeit im Netzteil im
kalten Zustand deutlich in den Specs ist, währen hohe Temps diese in die Höhe jagen:


> Investigating this problem further, we discovered that when the power  supply was “cold,” values were inside the proper range. But as the power  supply heated up, noise and ripple levels started increasing very fast.  This problem started occurring when the ambient temperature surpassed  35º C



Über die Ursachen will ich allerdings vorerst nicht den Kopf zerbrechen,  denn von unpassende bzw. 
platte Elkos bis zu einen Niedrigwatt-Layout,  das auf 650W getrimmt ist, wären hier vieles als Ursache möglich.


----------



## poiu (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Xilence XQ Review bei Tech-Reviews



Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Xilence XQ Series - 850 Watt Platin mal anders







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nett, aber, wie bei dem letzten Review, muss ich sagen, dass mir die Bilder nicht soo sehr zusagen.

Hier würd ich einen Ständer empfehlen


----------



## Philipus II (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das kommt noch, eins nachm anderen. Rom ist auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut worden. Das Redaktionsbudget und das studentische Monatseinkommen lassen keine großen Sprünge zu. Anschaffung von etwas besserer Kamera, Stativ und Beleuchtung sind auf jeden Fall eingeplant. Wenn alles gut läuft, gehts ab August zudem auf die Chroma, um die Testberichte noch besser zu machen.


----------



## Systemcrash (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sieht doch gut aus, ist mehr als ich von Solytech erwartet habe.

Aber wie immer weder mein Preis-/ noch Wattbereich


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Höhere Auflösung wäre zu begrüßen.


----------



## poiu (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich kann da keine Kritik äußern mache meine Fotos mit einem Smartphone


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Das kommt noch, eins nachm anderen. Rom ist auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut worden. Das Redaktionsbudget und das studentische Monatseinkommen lassen keine großen Sprünge zu. Anschaffung von etwas besserer Kamera, Stativ und Beleuchtung sind auf jeden Fall eingeplant. Wenn alles gut läuft, gehts ab August zudem auf die Chroma, um die Testberichte noch besser zu machen.


 
Also von den aufgelisteten Dingen, würde ich mit einem Ständer beginnen - das ist am wichtigsten! Und auch relativ preiswert, eigentlich. Damit kannst schon relativ gute Ergebnisse erlangen.

Wenn du dann noch Geld hast, kannst du dir noch ein oder 2 Lämpchen kaufen. Wenn dein Zimmer weiß ist, reicht hier der Baustrahler aus dem Baumarkt, mit dem du die Wände anstrahlen kannst (direktes Licht wirft so viel Schatten)...


----------



## poiu (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

sieh dir mal stative von Velbon bei Ebay an zB das VEB-3C 

ich hab für die Video Kamera aber ein Billig Stativ von HAMA^^


----------



## Philipus II (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hat schon wer den NT Test in der aktuellen Print gesehen? Lesenswert?
Hab keine PCGH hier, würde mir aber bei Bedarf eine holen...


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kann ich dir heute Abend sagen. Auf dem Heimweg kaufe ich sie mir.


Nachtrag:
Netzteiltest gelesen.
4 Seiten mit sehr wenig Inhalt und dem üblichen Bla Bla. Lohnt meiner Meinung nach nicht die Zeitschrift nur deswegen zu kaufen.
Schade auch dass es PCGH bis heute nicht schafft bei Netzteilen den OEM Hersteller zusätzlich hinzuschreiben.


----------



## Frosdedje (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Welche PC-Netzteile wurden denn bei der PCGH getestet und wie sahen die Testmethoden und das Equipment aus?


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es waren 10 Stück.
Seasonic X560
Silencer MKIII 500
BeQuiet Pure Power L8 CM530
Antec HCG 520
Silverstone Strider 500
OCZ ZT 650
Cougar A 560
LC Power LC7600
Sharkoon WPM 500
Amazon SF 450


----------



## poiu (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die NT Tests macht wohl jetzt HWluxx für PCGH an der Chroma


----------



## hirschi-94 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es waren 10 Stück.
> Seasonic X560
> Silencer MKIII 500
> BeQuiet Pure Power L8 CM530
> ...


 
Dann werde ich mir dieses Heft auch mal wieder nach Ewigkeiten kaufen - mal sehen, was PCGH (bzw. der externe Schreiberling) von den NTs hält - einige davon hatte ich ja selbst schon. Würde mich interessieren ob ich die gleichen Ansichten lesen werde.


----------



## Frosdedje (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

TweakTown konnte gestern exklusiv ein Blick auf PC Power & Coolings neuestes Netzteil
mit einer Nennleistung von 1200W und Kabelmanagment werfen, welches die "Silencer 
MKIII"-Reihe zukünftig erweitern wird und zudem eine Effizienz auf dem Niveau von 
80 Plus Platin erreichen soll.
Aber viel überraschender ist, welcher OEM für die innen verbaute Elektronik sein wird.
Wer will raten, wer dieser OEM ist?


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der Arbeitgeber von unserem liebsten Holger F.?


----------



## Frosdedje (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Treffer, versenkt und gewonnen. 
Tatsächlich ist der OEM für die Elektronik des neuen PC Power & Cooling Silencer MKIII 1200W Super Flower.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mir dieses Heft auch mal wieder nach Ewigkeiten kaufen - mal sehen, was PCGH (bzw. der externe Schreiberling) von den NTs hält - einige davon hatte ich ja selbst schon. Würde mich interessieren ob ich die gleichen Ansichten lesen werde.


 
Nur deswegen lohnt es nicht die Ausgabe zu kaufen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich find das Bild mal hoch interessant...


----------



## poiu (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Cougar News 



COUGAR Computex 2012 -- Gaming Keyboard ATTACK and Platinum PTX Power Supply - YouTube


----------



## Frosdedje (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Netzteil stark genug? - ComputerBase Forum
[besonders Seite 2]
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich bei diesem Thread mit einen Teppich bzw. mit einen Baum oder eine Mauer diskutiert habe. 
Da bekommt doch jeder gut wissender Netzteil-Kenner eine Krise.




> Ich find das Bild mal hoch interessant


Mal sehen, was für ein Sicherhungschip (bezüglich der OCP-Rails) und wie viele Shunts auf 
den G-Series Netzteiel oberhalb und/oder unterhalb der Platine zu finden sein werden.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Netzteil stark genug? - ComputerBase Forum
> [besonders Seite 2]
> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich bei diesem Thread mit einen Teppich bzw. mit einen Baum oder eine Mauer diskutiert habe.
> Da bekommt doch jeder gut wissender Netzteil-Kenner eine Krise.


 
Wieso könnt ihr nicht einfach sachlich darauf hinweisen dass das LC Power nicht so gut ist und dass er sich für die neue Hardware lieber ein neues kaufen soll anstatt darauf einzuprügeln dass da jemand ein LC Power benutzt.


----------



## Frosdedje (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich meine naturlich nicht das [ursprünglich war dieser Teil drin geesen], sondern diese Sache, die aus dem 
ursprünglichen Thread (Netzteil stark genug?) herausgetrennt wurde:
Preiswerte gegen hochwertige Netzteile - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann musst du auch genauer werden. Ich habe bei dem Thread von dir gar keine 2. Seite gesehen. 
Wobei der neue Link besser kommt.
Da geht es ordentlich zur Sache. 

Die Verbohrtheit ist aber schon erschreckend. Natürlich ist nicht jedes Lc Power Netzteil Schrott. Inzwischen gibt es welche die ganz brauchbar sind aber die kosten dann auch soviel wie andere gute Markennetzteile. 

Und das Corsair AX1200 ist sowieso eine andere Baustelle.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich ist nicht jedes Lc Power Netzteil Schrott. Inzwischen gibt es welche die ganz brauchbar sind aber die kosten dann auch soviel wie andere gute Markennetzteile.


Naja, ganz so ists nicht. Die brauchbaren LC-Power sind meist teurer als vergleichbare Markengeräte. So dass man unterm Strich sagen kann, dass man LC-Power nicht kaufen kann/sollte. Denn entweder sind sie nicht soo pralle oder aber zu teuer....



Threshold schrieb:


> Und das Corsair AX1200 ist sowieso eine andere Baustelle.


ACK...
Aber war schon zu erwarten, dass das als Argument kommt, hätte ich auch gemacht 
Und sei es nur um auf dem AX1200 rumzutrampeln ^^


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, ganz so ists nicht. Die brauchbaren LC-Power sind meist teurer als vergleichbare Markengeräte. So dass man unterm Strich sagen kann, dass man LC-Power nicht kaufen kann/sollte. Denn entweder sind sie nicht soo pralle oder aber zu teuer....



Ob sie jetzt teurer sind weiß ich gar nicht aber günstiger auf keinen Fall. 
Qualität kostet nun mal. Ganz egal ob Antec oder Lc Power drauf steht.
Schlimm ist nur dass die Netzteil unter Last alle so laut werden. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ACK...
> Aber war schon zu erwarten, dass das als Argument kommt, hätte ich auch gemacht
> Und sei es nur um auf dem AX1200 rumzutrampeln ^^



Eine Glanzleistung ist das Netzteil aber auch nicht. 
Brauche ich soviel Leistung würde ich ein anderes kaufen.


----------



## Shi (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von den neuen Xilence-Netzteilen mit den schrägen Lüftern? Scheinen ja echt gut zu sein


----------



## Philipus II (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hatte eins hier, Bericht gibts bei tech-review. Mir hats ganz gut gefallen, hätte es gerne für meinen rechner behalten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Shi schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von den neuen Xilence-Netzteilen mit den schrägen Lüftern? Scheinen ja echt gut zu sein


 
Naja, bei bunten Caps hab ich bauchweh...
Wenn sie die gegen halbwegs namhafte (OST, Teapo) austauschen würden, wäre ich glücklich und könnte mir das Gerät durchaus vorstellen.


----------



## Philipus II (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wobei natürlich 5 Jahre Garantie schon etwas beruhigen. Wenn die Caps so mies wären, müsste man halt die garantie in Anspruch nehmen.

Das problem ist halt, dass echte kompromisslose Luxusnetzteile nur 10-20e mehr kosten.


----------



## Frosdedje (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

JonnyGURU hat gesern ein Thermaltake ToughPower XT Gold 1375W getestet.
Aber bei den Lasttests lief das Netzteil nicht wirklich rund, obwohl die gemessenen 
Spannungen bei stufenweiser Last und CrossLoad-Tests in den Specs blieben:
Beim Stand-By test war es nicht möglich, die volle 4A rauszuholen (stattdessen ging 
es nur bis 3,8A, bis das Ding sich abschaltete) und die Restwelligkeit der +3,3V kann 
besser sein, da sie scheinbar über die erlaubten 50mV war.

Aber ein Hammer war dann der mitgelieferte Kaltgerätekabel. 
Der Kabel hatte gerade mal einen Querschnitt von 18AWG und wenn jetzt das Netzteil die gesamte 
Nennleistung abgeben muss, dann muss nicht nur der Kabel dran glauben und über die Folgen rede ich mal nicht.


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei dem Preis (das etwas größere kostet 260€) darf das nicht vorkommen, wenns ein billig NT wäre könnte ich es verstehen (vorkommen aber dürfte es trotzdem nicht)aber so


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wieder so ein riesen Netzteil das du eigentlich wegwerfen kannst.


----------



## Darkseth (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Leute, bin am überlegen mein Corsair TX 650w zu verkaufen, und mir dafür ein "kleineres" mit höherer effizienz zu kaufen, und auch mit Kabelmanagement.
System ist ein i5 750 (@ 3.5 ghz), und eine 7870 (rest ist ja nebensache), und als Gehäuse ein CM HAF 922

Ich dachte an eins von den dreien hier: Produktvergleich be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191), be quiet! Straight Power E9 500W ATX 2.3 (E9-500W/BN192), be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das mit CM würde also nur rund 7€ mehr kosten, von den daten her (anschlüsse, Leistung auf der 12V schiene) sind sie ja identisch..
Nur die frage, ob man für gutes Kabel Management in nem großen Gehäuse wie dem HAF 922 die CM version braucht, oder die CM version grundsätzlich besseres Kabelmanagement bedeutet?

Oder kann man beim genannten Gehäuse auch die kabel der non-CM version gut genug verstecken, damits schön ordentlich aussieht?

Hat da schon jemand erfahrungen gemacht, bzw kann mir bei der entscheidung helfen? ^^


----------



## FreezerX (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn hinter der Mainboard Platte genug Platz ist, kannst du nicht gebrauchte Kabel da einfach verstauen.
Hab ein E9 mit CM und ein Lancool K62. Hab alle Kabel mal angesteckt um zu sehen obs ohne CM schlimm aussieht. Kabel dort hinten ablegen ist kein Problem.


----------



## coroc (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei meinem Antec 300 ist zwischen HDD-Schacht und Rückwand noch Platz, dort liegen die unnötigen Kabel, das geht  auch


----------



## schirocco (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich wüsste nicht wo ich die hin biegen sollte, bei mir schließt an das NT ein 140mm Lüfter an 

Neue Frage: Lohnt es sich ein älteres NT auszutauschen?

Ich hab hier ein Enermax Liberty 500W von 2005 oder 2006. Es noch mein erstes NT und hat bisher immer zuverlässig mein System versorgt (von E8500+HD3870  bis jetzt AMD X6 1055T+GTX 570).

Sollte ich warten bis es von allein aufgibt oder mich vorsichtshalber schon mal auf die Suche machen nach einem adäquaten Ersatz?


----------



## thom_cat (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

solange es läuft gibt es eigentlich keinen grund es zu tauschen.


----------



## Darkseth (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja aus kosten-ersparnis wohl nicht, da ich mit dem verkauf ja auch verlust mach...
Aber ich verspreche mir davon ne bessere effizienz, und vor allem bessere Kabelmanagement im Gehäuse, zudem brauche ich 650w einfach garnicht.. werde künftig ach kein SLI/CF nutzen, oder high end grakas kaufen (wobei mit den genannten BQ modellen ne GTX 680/7970 auch kein problem wäre.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, selbst für High End Grafikkarten ist ein 500W Netzteil mehr aus ausreichend, sogar zusammen mit High end CPUs. MIt einem 400W Gerät wirds da schon etwas knapper, geht aber idR auch noch.


----------



## coroc (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da der Trend dazu geht, immer sparsamer zu werden, werden auch die Netzteile immer kleiner werden

Man nehmen einen i7 3770k und eine GTX 680 und die zieme vielleicht so 260W und dann noch 50W für den Rest, das heißt 400W würden reichen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, den Trend seh ich nicht unbedingt. Nur weil eine Generation (auch durch das Wechseln auf eine kleinere Strukturbreite) weniger Leistung verbrät, muss das kein Trend sein.


----------



## coroc (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es wird wahrscheinlich, denn guck dir an:
GTX 480(320W) > GTX 580 (250w) > GTX 680(200W), ich würde sagen, das da ein Trend erkennbar ist und es ist ja auch gefordert, das alles sparsamer und infolge dessen besser für die Umwelt wird, wieso sollte es bei PCs ncht so sein?


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Naja, den Trend seh ich nicht unbedingt. Nur weil eine Generation (auch durch das Wechseln auf eine kleinere Strukturbreite) weniger Leistung verbrät, muss das kein Trend sein.


 
Mit 22nm wirds nicht anders ausschauen, da die Kosten pro Fläche drastisch steigen werden - und 500mm² Chips richtig teuer werden...


----------



## coroc (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Preis oder Energietechnisch?


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



coroc schrieb:


> Preis oder Energietechnisch?


Beides...

Wenn du für 'ne Karte mit 340mm² Die den Preis einer High End Karte verlangen musst, dann ist das High End. Dafür sinkt dann die Leistungsaufnahme ein wenig, da jedes Design Taktlimitiert ist und ab einem bestimmten Punkt nicht mehr vernünftig funktioniert. Das kann man durch eine niedrigere Temperatur und/oder höhere Spannung kompensieren - beides nicht praktikabel in der Praxis...

Sprich aufgrund der steigenden Preise für die Fertigung wird die Leistungsaufnahme stagnieren bzw sogar leicht sinken. Die Zeiten in denen sie stetig anstieg, sind endgültig vorbei!
Mehr als ~250W wird eine Single GPU Grafikkarte, innerhalb der Hersteller Spezifikationen, nicht mehr aufnehmen...


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Naja, den Trend seh ich nicht unbedingt. Nur weil eine Generation (auch durch das Wechseln auf eine kleinere Strukturbreite) weniger Leistung verbrät, muss das kein Trend sein.


 
Du wirst immer dazwischen eine absolute High End Grafikkarte haben die alleine ihre 300 Watt verbrät aber die kostet dann auch entsprechend. Ist also für den normalen User nicht interessant und der normale User kauft sich das Standard 500 Watt Netzteil.
Der extreme User der sich die 300 Watt Karte kauft, kauft sich bestimmt auch ein Netzteil das überdimensioniert ist.
Viele kaufen sich ein Netzteil das viel zu groß für das System ist das sie haben.


----------



## poiu (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

falls ihr schon mal sehen wolltet was man mit ein "haufen" NTs machen kann 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]      


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






zB als Deko Für das Arbeitszimmer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




oder als Parkett 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Übrigens hier ein Foto vom Testsystem an dem ich die NTs bissl schwitzen lasse, aber zieht nur 620W aus der Dose ³




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coroc (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist das Parkett auch schön Glatt  

Bitte noch nach Qualitäts und Preis ordnen


----------



## poiu (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

die kommen in Sack und dann wird gelost


----------



## coroc (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Oh, cool, ich mach mit, wie viel ist die Teilnamegebühr?  

Ne sag mal, was ist das beste?


----------



## poiu (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das beste gibt es nicht, hängt davon ab was man für Kriterien hat. 

aber mehr darf ich nicht sagen die Reviews zu eingien kommen ja erst


----------



## coroc (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Schön Rewiews Aslo, hast was von BQ, Antec, ich setzt auf BG


----------



## ich111 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das GX und P10 nehme ich gerne und auf die Reviews bin ich schon gespannt


----------



## coroc (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich auch


----------



## GuLaScHEiS (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe das Netzteil *LC-Power Silent Giant LC6650 GP3 Green Power 650Watt,* habe in ner anderen Diskusion gesagt bekommen das die Marke "LG-Power" als "Chinaböller" bekannt ist,...

Habt Ihr erfahrungen damit, sollte ich mir lieber ein anderes anschaffen?


----------



## poiu (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



ich111 schrieb:


> Das GX und E9 nehme ich gerne und auf die Reviews bin ich schon gespannt



gibt kein E9 im Bild  

Es wird nicht zu jedem NT auf dem Foto ein Review geben, einige der NTs sind EOL (OCZ Z), das älteste BQ! P4 ist 9 Jahre alt, ein FSP ist von 2005 usw.


einige sind aus der Hall of Shame (ältere PCGHX Member erinnern sich), andere aus zukünftigen Reviews  

Der Wahnsinn war nur um meine Fratzebook einzuweihen 

@GuLaScHEiS

Betreff : LC-Power Silent Giant LC6650 GP3 Green Power 650Watt

das GP3 ist noch akzeptabel, aber was für eine Hardware wird denn angefeuert


----------



## coroc (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aso, woher hast du die Nts?


----------



## GuLaScHEiS (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> das GP3 ist noch akzeptabel, aber was für eine Hardware wird denn angefeuert



*Prozessor :Interl Core i7 920 @3,40GHz
CPU Kühler : Sythe Mugen 2
** Mainboard : Gigabyte X58A-UD3R**
Arbeitsspeicher : 3x 2gb Avexir Blitz Series, DDR3-1333**
Festplatte(n) :1x 120gb SSD ADATA S510; 1x 1TB S-Ata HDD**
Grafikkarte : Gainward GTX 570 Phantom**
Sound : Realtek ALC889**
Netzteil : LC-Power Silent Giant LC6650 GP3 Green Power 650Watt*

Noch Akzeptabel? Also brauch ich keine Sorgen haben das sich mein System mal in Rauch auflöst?


----------



## poiu (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das System ist gut und das LC könnte etwas überfordert sein, auch wenn es 550W @12V Leitung schaffen soll 

vorallem mit OC werden die alten i7 übel 

ich würde ein hochwertigeres empfehlen : Be QUiet E9/P10, Seasonic X, Enermax Pro 87+, ANtec usw.

hier ein test zu deinem Die Metamorphose der Knallfrösche (Teil 1): Quo vadis LC-Power - LC-6550GP2 V2.2 und LC-6560GP3 V2.3 im Test : Einführung und Beginn


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> Das System ist gut und das LC könnte etwas überfordert sein, auch wenn es 550W @12V Leitung schaffen soll
> 
> vorallem mit OC werden die alten i7 übel
> 
> ...



Keiner empfiehlt mehr Cougar NTs!


----------



## coroc (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Doch, aber nur bei office Systemen bis 300W, ab da ist das BQ L8 430W besser


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



coroc schrieb:


> Doch, aber nur bei office Systemen bis 300W, ab da ist das BQ L8 430W besser


 
Was gibts den an der Cougar GX Serie so auszusetzen?


----------



## poiu (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Doch die Cougar GX sind gut, kommen aber nicht gegen Seasonic und P10 an  

die Seasonic sind Technisch besser die P10 leiser

Einzig die Cougar SX sind zu teuer für das gebotene


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> Doch die Cougar GX sind gut, kommen aber nicht gegen Seasonic und P10 an
> 
> die Seasonic sind Technisch besser die P10 leiser
> 
> Einzig die Cougar SX sind zu teuer für das gebotene


 
Was verstehst du unter "Besser"?

Wenn du das KM meinst, gut das ist besonders beim P10 einfach besser aber von der technischen Sicht weiß ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## GuLaScHEiS (3. Juli 2012)

poiu schrieb:
			
		

> Das System ist gut und das LC könnte etwas überfordert sein, auch wenn es 550W @12V Leitung schaffen soll
> 
> vorallem mit OC werden die alten i7 übel
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Info und den Link! Das Netzteil wird umgehend ausgetauscht. Wieviel Watt sollte das neue den haben? 
Komm ich mit 520W hin?
Auch wenn ich demnächst ne Gtx 680 hole ?(wobei die ja nicht viel mehr als die Gainward GTX 570 Phantom zieht)


----------



## poiu (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ja 520W genügen, wie gesagt so schlecht ist das eine LC nicht aber für so ein Gaming PC  

die GTX680 zieht sogar wenigier, aber meiner meinung nach lohnt der umstieg nicht wirklich würde eher auf die GTX780 warten 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...Grafikkarte-der-Welt/Grafikkarte/Test/?page=4

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...ueber-GTX-480-Niveau/Grafikkarte/Test/?page=2


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



GuLaScHEiS schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Info und den Link! Das Netzteil wird umgehend ausgetauscht. Wieviel Watt sollte das neue den haben?
> Komm ich mit 520W hin?
> Auch wenn ich demnächst ne Gtx 680 hole ?(wobei die ja nicht viel mehr als die Gainward GTX 570 Phantom zieht)


 
Öhm die 570 zieht mehr als ne 680! Würd dir aber lieber ne 670 empfehlen weil die fast so schnell ist als ne 680 und um einiges weniger kostet. Die 10% mehr Leistung der 680 gegenüber der 670 wird teuer bezahlt!
Und ja 520 Watt reichen locker!


edit: misst poiu war schneller!


----------



## GuLaScHEiS (3. Juli 2012)

BeQuiet ist ja im Gegensatz zu Seasonic ziemlich. Günstig, kommen die den Technisch und Qualitativ an Seasonic ran?


----------



## poiu (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Seasonic ist technisch meiner meinung nach hochwertiger, das E9 ist leiser bei VOllast und hat ein Top Preis Leistung Verhältnis

heißt as jetzt Gulasch Eis oder Gula Scheiß ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



GuLaScHEiS schrieb:


> BeQuiet ist ja im Gegensatz zu Seasonic ziemlich. Günstig, kommen die den Technisch und Qualitativ an Seasonic ran?


 
Die Seasonic sind teurer gegenüber den be quiet aber nicht "gravierend" besser!

edit: nein nicht schon wieder, immer dieser poiu!


----------



## FreezerX (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die 850W-1200W Modelle der P10 Serie werden von Seasonic gefertigt und mit einem be quiet! Lüfter ausgestattet, d.h. dort ist be quiet! qualitativ sehr gut.
Die E9-Serie ist prinzipiell sehr hochwertig. Die Kondensator-Bestückung, so wie die Ripple- und Noisewerte sind bei be quiet! schlechter als bei Seasonic, allerdings ist das Meckern auf sehr hohem Niveau.
In der Effizienz ist Seasonic be quiet! voraus. Seasonic bietet schon fleißig Platin-Effizienz an, be quiet! nicht.


----------



## ich111 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nicht ganz, Be Quiet fertigt ja auch nicht selbst, sondern lässt fertigen (die P10 ab 850W bei Seasonic, desshalb sind die imho besser als die Seasonic, weil Seasonic in der Geräuschentwicklung einfach nicht mithalten kann).
Die E9 und die kleineren P10 werden von FSP gefertigt, haben aber sehr solide Technik, was auch durch die 5 Jahre Garantie (ich habe übrigens noch keinen besseren Garantieservice gesehen) untermauert wird. Ein Hersteller will sich ja auch nicht dumm und dämlich zahlen, deshalb wird das schon gut kalkuliert


----------



## poiu (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> edit: nein nicht schon wieder, immer dieser poiu!



gerne doch Hulk   



FreezerX schrieb:


> Die Kondensator-Bestückung, so wie die Ripple- und Noisewerte sind bei be quiet! schlechter als bei Seasonic, allerdings ist das Meckern auf sehr hohem Niveau.








> In der Effizienz ist Seasonic be quiet! voraus. Seasonic bietet schon fleißig Platin-Effizienz an, be quiet! nicht.



nur das P10 850W ist Platin



Samynoobder27 schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von der schon etwas älteren Corsair TX (V2) Serie?



ist ein Seasonic, Technisch Okay aber nicht so leise und kommt nicht an P10, Seasonic X & Co heran

aber Preis/Leistung ist ok


----------



## GuLaScHEiS (3. Juli 2012)

Was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen das Seasonic S12ll-520 (SS-520GB/SS-520GM , was ist der Unterschied zwischen GM und GB?) oder das BeQuiet E9 500W?
Oder ein ganz anderes, seh gerade den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht bei der Riesen Auswahl...
Bin über konkrete Vorschläge dankbar!

Was hat das mit Gold & Bronze auf sich?

Hat das was mit dem Stromverbrauch bzw der Energieeffizienz zu Tuen?


----------



## poiu (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das SS-520GM ist ein M12II mit abnehmbaren kabeln das S12II alias GB sind ale Kabel dran

Würde eher ein E9 empfehlen.

Gold/Bronze 

Ja das betrifft denn Stromverbauch Gold ist besser als Bronze 

http://www.plugloadsolutions.com/80PlusPowerSupplies.aspx


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was für ein 520W Gerät??


----------



## GuLaScHEiS (3. Juli 2012)

poiu schrieb:
			
		

> das SS-520GM ist ein M12II mit abnehmbaren kabeln das S12II alias GB sind ale Kabel dran
> 
> Würde eher ein E9 empfehlen.
> 
> ...



Seh gerade das E9 ist ja sogar ein "Gold". Alle Stecker die ich brauche sind auch dran,... 

Ist Bestellt! Vielen Dank für eure Super Erklärungen und die Beratung!!!


----------



## FreezerX (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> nur das P10 850W ist Platin


 
Tatsache . Hab die Effizienzwerte gesucht. Oben die Werte des be quiet! P10-850W, darunter die Anforderungen für Platin.

91.34% - 92.32% - 89.83%
90.00% - 92.00% - 89.00%
*bei 115V


----------



## MäD1 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Man liest hier oft von beQuiet! und Seasonic... was haltet ihr von Superflower, z.B. dem hier:

Super Flower Golden Silent Fanless Platinum 500W ATX 2.3 (passiv) (SF-500P14FG) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nix, da es kein OCP gibt und sich ein Vertreter von denen hier im Forum mal ziemlich daneben benommen hat.


----------



## FreezerX (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mich wundert, dass dieses passive Netzteil keinen Übertemperaturschutz (OTP) hat.


----------



## coroc (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was sind denn die Garantiebedingungen? Ich glaube eher nicht so toll, ne nimm wirklich lieber ein BeQuiet, Seasonmic Enermax oder sowas. Davon hast du mehr


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Superflower hat die üblichen gesetzlichen Garantiebestimmungen. Da gibt es nichts extra.


----------



## FreezerX (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Superflower hat die üblichen gesetzlichen Garantiebestimmungen. Da gibt es nichts extra.


 
Es gibt keine gesetzliche Garantiebestimmungen, lediglich Gewährleistung. 
Gewährleistung = Gesetzlich
Garantie = Freiwillig

Super Flower bietet z.B. beim Golden King zwei Jahre Garantie. http://www.pc-max.de/artikel/netzteile/8222
Die Dauer entspricht damit damit der Gewährleistung. Ob die Leistungen der Garantie über die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen hinausgehen, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Es gibt keine gesetzliche Garantiebestimmungen, lediglich Gewährleistung.
> Gewährleistung = Gesetzlich
> Garantie = Freiwillig


 
Das wollte ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen. Super Flower bietet 2 Jahre Garantie und lässt das aber über die Händler laufen. Ergo hast du eigentlich nur Gewährleistung.


----------



## coroc (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich mein ja auch im Verhältnis zu anderen, nicht zum gesetztlichen zeugs

Gewährleistzung ist, wie Freezer gfesagt hat, leider was anderes als Garantie


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



coroc schrieb:


> Gewährleistzung ist, wie Freezer gfesagt hat, leider was anderes als Garantie


 
Das weiß ich. Super Flower bietet 2 Jahre Garantie.
In Deutschland gliedern sie sich an die gesetzlichen Bedingungen. Bedeutet also dass sich die 2 Jahre Garantie so verhalten wie eben die Gewährleistung.


----------



## coroc (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und im Verhätnis zu BQ, Enermax...?

Ok, schöne Erkärung, vielen Dank, mal wieder was dazu gelernt


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Keine Ahnung. Ich kenne niemanden der Super Flower kauft oder mal gekauft hat.


----------



## coroc (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich auch nicht, schade, die Umsetzung wäre interessant

Ich glaube kaum das der Support an den von BQ ab E9 aufwärtes ranreicht


----------



## FreezerX (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei der E9-Serie ist die Garantie vorbildlich. 
Dort sind halt neben der Dauer auch die Leistungen höher als die Gewährleistung. be quiet! bietet im ersten Jahr 48h Vor-Ort Service.
Das bietet nur Herstellergarantie. Die Gewährleistung würde nur vorschreiben, den Mangel einigermaßen fristgemäß zu beheben.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



coroc schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das der Support an den von BQ ab E9 aufwärtes ranreicht


 
Der Vor Ort Austausch Service ist schon sehr gut. Wenn das Netzteil defekt ist rufst du einfach bei BeQuiet an und nächsten Tag kommt einer von DHL und bringt dir ein neues Netzteil. Das alte nimmt er mit. Die Kabel musst du nicht mit austauschen. Du musst also nur das Netzteil ausbauen sonst nichts.


----------



## Nemesis_AS (5. Juli 2012)

Also ich habe ein SuperFlower SF700P14XE verbaut und kann mich über rein gar nichts beschweren.

Das KM ist Top, vor allem, da die Anschlüsse am NT alle gleich sind und man somit nicht an Vorgaben gebunden ist, welches Kabel an welchen Anschluss gehört, wie bei manch anderen Herrstellern.

Des weiteren kann ich über Zubehör und Ausstattung nicht Klagen, alles und vor allem ausreichend lang und in ausreichender Anzahl vorhanden.

Zum Support oder zur Garantie kann ich allerdings nichts sagen, weil das NT, bei mir zumindest, stillschweigend und zuverlässig seinen Dienst verrichtet

Also ich würde es auch weiter empfehlen, ist zwar mit 700W schon recht Überdimensioniert für manche, aber es ist, meiner Ansicht nach, ein NT was sich nicht hinter anderen verstecken muss.

Im übrigen wurde es hier von PCGH auch mit Note 1,36 getestet, kann also nicht so schlecht sein

MfG


----------



## FreezerX (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich finde die neuen Superflower Netzteile ebenfalls gut. 

Als zusammenfassende Kritikpunkte werden in Tests/im Forum hauptsächlich genannt:

> Fehlende OCP und OTP
> Garantiedauer
> Noch wenige Langzeiterfahrungen der User im Forum

Die Schutzschaltungen halte ich persönlich, zumindest bis zu einer bestimmten Wattklasse, für überschätzt. 
Die Netzteile haben viele Zertifizierungen (wenn auch einige die Hersteller selbst geben (so wie CE)). Auch die wichtigen Schutzschaltung OVP, OPP und SCP sind dabei.
Ich sehe kein Problem darin, Super Flower zu empfehlen. Lediglich der Aspekt, dass die etablierten Marken (Seasonic, Enermax, be quiet!, Cougar, ...) auch alle Wünsche erfüllen können *UND* weitläufiger/länger bekannt sind spricht für die Etablierten.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Die Schutzschaltungen halte ich persönlich, zumindest bis zu einer bestimmten Wattklasse, für überschätzt.


 
Ich nicht.


----------



## FreezerX (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

OCP ist der Schutz vor Überstrom. 
Überstrom bedeutet meistens, zu viele/leistungshungrige Verbraucher (ggf. pro Schiene) oder Kurzschluss.
Setze ich ein 500W Netzteil für einen Single-GPU-Rechner ein, so ist der Verbrauch nicht zu hoch. Das Netzteil muss ja in der korrekten Leistungsklasse gekauft werden.
Und für die Kurzschlusssicherung ist SCP verfügbar.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Du kannst auch einen Defekt ab Stecker oder einer Komponente haben und dann hast du ein Überstrom und anstatt abzuschalten brennt das Netzteil auf.
Ich kaufe lieber Netzteile die entsprechenden Schutz bieten.
Blöd ist natürlich wenn du den Schutz hast er aber nicht auslöst.


----------



## FreezerX (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei einem Fehler am Stecker müsste aufgrund sehr hoher Stromstärke die SCP greifen. 
Und dass eine Komponente zu viel Strom benötigt (außer die Komponente ist generell zu energiehungrig oder besitzten einen Kurzschluss (-> SCP)) kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. 
Die Frage ist auch, wie sensibel die jeweilige OCP reagiert.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Bei einem Fehler am Stecker müsste aufgrund sehr hoher Stromstärke die SCP greifen.


 
Kannst du das belegen?


----------



## FreezerX (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wenn z.B. der Massestecker und der 12V-Stecker aus irgendeinem Grund in Berührung kommen bei der Steckverbindung, entsteht ein sehr hoher Strom (Kurzschluss eben) und die SCP greift.
Ich selbst kann mir keinen anderen Defekt eines Steckers vorstellen, bin aber deshalb neugierig.

Natürlich könnte es durch irgendwelche mäßig leitenden Flüssigkeiten zu hohen Strömen ohne Kurzschluss kommen, allerdings ist das exotisch, bzw. auch fraglich, wie gut die OCP reagiert / reagieren kann.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und das glaube ich nicht.
Wieso ein Netzteil kaufen dem eine wichtige Schutzschaltung fehlt und das eine schlechte Garantie liefert wenn du für den gleichen Preis woanders mehr bekommst?


----------



## Nemesis_AS (5. Juli 2012)

Bezüglich OCP, ist auch glaube ich so ziemlich das einzige was mein NT nicht hat, stimme ich FreezerX zu. Das hat mich vor einiger Zeit doch mal beschäftigt und habe extra mal nach anderen Meinungen gesucht.

Deshalb habe ich das auch schon in anderen Foren, zum Beispiel nach Recherche im Luxx, glaub ich, gelesen und da gingen die Meinungen auch ziemlich auseinander.

Aber im großen und ganzen kam man auf den Nenner, zum Beispiel genau auf mein NT bezogen, das OCP absolut keinen nutzen hätte.

Aus dem einfachen Grund, mein NT hat ne 12V Single Rail die mit 58A belastbar ist, müsst jetzt Zuhause gucken, stimmt aber denk ich.

Jetzt müsste der Strom ja aber gewaltig sein, der da durch gezogen wird um überhaupt OCP auszulösen, bis dahin sollte aber schon lange eine andere Schaltung gegriffen haben, oder es wäre eh alles zu spät, nicht nur fürs NT, sondern bei über 58A auch für alles dahinter und davor

Hab jetzt den genauen Wortlaut oder den Link dazu nicht parat, aber so ungefähr wurde das erklärt und ich sehe das auch als plausibel.

Ok, ich stimme allerdings auch jedem Zweifler, oder allgemein, zu, mehr Schutzschaltungen sind in der Regel besser als wenige. Nur "unnötige" erfüllen auch keinen Zweck.

MfG


----------



## FreezerX (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und das glaube ich nicht.
> Wieso ein Netzteil kaufen dem eine wichtige Schutzschaltung fehlt und das eine schlechte Garantie liefert wenn du für den gleichen Preis woanders mehr bekommst?


 
Das stimmt. Wenn ein anderes Netzteilmodell das gleiche kostet, aber fünf Jahre Garantie und OCP hat, nehme ich jenes andere. 

Wenn allerdings jemand unbedingt ein Super Flower haben möchte nach der Beratung (fehlendes OCP und Garantie bekannt), ist das in Ordnung. 
Und Super Flower bietet z.B. auch exotische Modelle, wie ein lüfterloses Platin-Netzteil. Wenn jemand ein Netzteil mit Platin-Effizienz und ohne Lüfter haben will und auch auf Beratung hin nicht einsieht, dass die Differenz von Platin und Gold eher gering ist, ist Super Flower gut geeignet.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der Stromfluss kann sehr schnell ansteigen und dann noch schneller zum Kabelbrand führen. Ohne OCP hast du gar nichts. Außer einen Zimmerbrand.


----------



## FreezerX (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Stromfluss kann sehr schnell ansteigen und dann noch schneller zum Kabelbrand führen. Ohne OCP hast du gar nichts. Außer einen Zimmerbrand.


 
Wann steigt der Strom sehr schnell an? 
> Ist die Hardware zu leistungsbedürftig für das Netzteil -> selbst schuld, bzw. OPP ist auch unter _bestimmten_ Bedinungen in der Lage einzugreifen. 
> Liegt ein Kurzschluss vor -> SCP.

Und die Zimmerbrände halte ich auch für erheblich überschätzt. Wie viele hunderttausende so bezeichnete "Schrottnetzteile" exisitieren, und wie viele Zimmerbrände gab/gibt es deshalb?
Das Thema Zimmerbrände ist äußerst überspitzt.


----------



## Nemesis_AS (5. Juli 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Der Stromfluss kann sehr schnell ansteigen und dann noch schneller zum Kabelbrand führen. Ohne OCP hast du gar nichts. Außer einen Zimmerbrand.



Den bezahlt dann meine Hausratversicherung

Nee, du magst schon recht haben, aber ich glaube nicht, dass dieser Fall vorprogrammiert sein muss. 

Also wie gesagt, mein NT kann ich ohne Gewissensbisse empfehlen. Und auch nach langer Suche im Internet, habe ich nirgends etwas über irgendwelche, oder gravierende Mängel an diesem NT gefunden. 

Vielleicht benutzt es außer mir auch kein Mensch 2 Leute kenn ich allerdings die das gleiche haben, auch keine Probleme. 

Muss dann halt jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Und "gleichwertiges" für 100€ die ich dafür gezahlt habe, habe ich in der Klasse halt nicht gefunden.

Davon abgesehen les ich hier im Forum immer nur von Problemen und defekten, die von, oder in Verbindung mit z.B. BeQuiet! Netzteilen handeln.

Was wohl daran liegt, das sie am meisten verbaut sind, oder?

MfG


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Und die Zimmerbrände halte ich auch für erheblich überschätzt. Wie viele hunderttausende so bezeichnete "Schrottnetzteile" exisitieren, und wie viele Zimmerbrände gab/gibt es deshalb?
> Das Thema Zimmerbrände ist äußerst überspitzt.


 
Hast du mal ein Computer brennen sehen?
Oder andere elektronische Bauteile in denen sehr viele verschiedene Kunststoffe drin sind?
So ein Brand wird sehr heiß. Dazu kommen giftige Dämpfe.
Und ein Kurzschlussschutz ist nun mal kein Überstromschutz.



Nemesis_AS schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen les ich hier im Forum immer nur von Problemen und defekten, die von, oder in Verbindung mit z.B. BeQuiet! Netzteilen handeln.
> 
> Was wohl daran liegt, das sie am meisten verbaut sind, oder?
> 
> MfG



Das sind meist die alten Serien die nicht so gut waren. Aktuell hast du keine Probleme mehr und natürlich verkauft BeQuiet ein paar Netzteil mehr in Deutschland als Super Flower.


----------



## FreezerX (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Nemesis_AS schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen les ich hier im Forum immer nur von Problemen und defekten, die von, oder in Verbindung mit z.B. BeQuiet! Netzteilen handeln.
> 
> Was wohl daran liegt, das sie am meisten verbaut sind, oder?
> 
> MfG


 
be quiet! ist Marktführer bezüglich Netzteilen in Deutschland. Bei gleicher Mängelquote, entstehen natürlich bei be quiet! die absolut meisten Mängel. Das selbe gilt für einen VW Golf. Egal welches Golf-Problem du im Internet suchst, es gibt viele Seiten dazu. Für den User ist es nahezu unmöglich abzuschätzen, wie aussagekräftig Meinungen sind.



Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du mal ein Computer brennen sehen?
> Oder andere elektronische Bauteile in denen sehr viele verschiedene Kunststoffe drin sind?
> So ein Brand wird sehr heiß. Dazu kommen giftige Dämpfe.
> Und ein Kurzschlussschutz ist nun mal kein Überstromschutz.


 
Mein Argument sind die absoluten Zahlen von Bränden, nicht ob ich weiß, dass ein brennender Computer giftig ist.
Und ich habe auch ausgeführt, dass Überstrom durch zu leistungsbedürftige Hardware ausgelöst wird oder Kurzschluss-Charakter hat. Natürlich gibt es auch einen Bereich zwischen "benötigt etwas zu viel Strom" und "Kurzschluss". Genau dieser Bereich sollte optimal durch OCP erfasst werden. Allerdings frage ich mich, wie dieser Bereich getroffen wird.


----------



## Nemesis_AS (5. Juli 2012)

FreezerX schrieb:
			
		

> be quiet! ist Marktführer bezüglich Netzteilen in Deutschland. Bei gleicher Mängelquote, entstehen natürlich bei be quiet! die absolut meisten Mängel. Das selbe gilt für einen VW Golf. Egal welches Golf-Problem du im Internet suchst, es gibt viele Seiten dazu. Für den User ist es nahezu unmöglich abzuschätzen, wie aussagekräftig Meinungen sind.



Ja, das war/ist mir klar Sollte auch nur eine kleine Anspielung sein.


----------



## FreezerX (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Nemesis_AS schrieb:


> Ja, das war/ist mir klar Sollte auch nur eine kleine Anspielung sein.


 
Du hast auch selber den Grund genannt . Kundenmeinungen/Foreneinträge sind sehr wichtig, allerdings ist eine generelle Bewertung des Produkts nahezu unmöglich (Stichworte: Signifikanz, Psychologie).


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Und ich habe auch ausgeführt, dass Überstrom durch zu leistungsbedürftige Hardware ausgelöst wird oder Kurzschluss-Charakter hat. Natürlich gibt es auch einen Bereich zwischen "benötigt etwas zu viel Strom" und "Kurzschluss". Genau dieser Bereich sollte optimal durch OCP erfasst werden. Allerdings frage ich mich, wie dieser Bereich getroffen wird.


 
Ich finde bedauerlich dass die Schutzschaltungen in Netzteils Tests gar nicht oder unzureichend getestet werden. Bzw. dass er keinerlei praxisnahe Tests gibt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



FreezerX schrieb:


> OCP ist der Schutz vor Überstrom.
> Überstrom bedeutet meistens, zu viele/leistungshungrige Verbraucher (ggf. pro Schiene) oder Kurzschluss.


 Richtig, damit wären wir wieder bei dem PCGH in Gefahr Netzteil Kabelbrand video...

Denn wenn ein Netzteil kein OCP besitzt und z.B. ein Schaltregler einen leichten Masseschluss hat, fackelt dir nicht nur die die Grafikkarte bzw das Board ab, sondern u.U. auch die Kabel. 

Das sieht dann ungefähr so wie in diesem Thread beschrieben, aus und OTP bei einem *lüfterlosen* Netzteil bedeutet, dass das Netzteil einfach abfackelt, wenns zu warm wird...


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das sieht dann ungefähr so wie in diesem Thread beschrieben, aus und OTP bei einem *lüfterlosen* Netzteil bedeutet, dass das Netzteil einfach abfackelt, wenns zu warm wird...


 
Sieht recht heftig aus.


----------



## coroc (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aber echt, gar nicht gut, aber gut zu wissen


----------



## FreezerX (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Einmal abwischen und es sieht wie neu aus . 

Die Multirail / Singlerail Diskussion gab es schon oft. 
Multirail ist sicherheitstechnisch besser, und die einzelnen Schienen können heute kaum überlastet werden.

Eine interessant Aussage bezüglich OCP habe ich von soulpain (Externer Link zu P3D) mit Verweis auf Antec gefunden:
"Jetzt haben wir die Informationen von Antec auf der einen Seite, auf der anderen Seite verkauft Corsair bspw. gut 100.000 Netzteile im Monat mit SingleRails, bei denen sich bisher das fehlende OCP nicht ausgewirkt hat."


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Autohersteller verkaufen auch Millionen Autos im Jahr und reagieren erst dann wenn es zu Schäden kommt. Dann kommen die Rückrufaktionen.
Bei Netzteilherstellern wirst du das natürlich nicht sehen aber du kannst davon ausgehen dass eine Firma wie Corsair sicher nicht sagen wird wie viele Netzteile wegen fehlendem OCP kaputt gehen.


----------



## ich111 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich mache zum Glück um Singlerails einen großen Bogen


----------



## coroc (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Alles andere ist ja auch Mist, gute taktik


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



ich111 schrieb:


> Ich mache zum Glück um Singlerails einen großen Bogen


 
Es werden inzwischen vermehrt Single Rail Netzteile produziert. Multi Rail wird immer seltener.


----------



## ich111 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es werden inzwischen vermehrt Single Rail Netzteile produziert. Multi Rail wird immer seltener.


 Leider kauft sich ja fast jeder Ammi der sich seinen PC zusammenbaut mindesten 800W und fällt dann auf das Marketing von Corsair und Co rein, die Singlerail als das beste bezeichnen

So lange Be Quiet so weiter macht sehe ich da aber kein Problem (zumindest für mich, wenn einem Ammi der PC abraucht , hätte er sich vorher informiert und nicht nur auf Corsair gehört)
@BeQuiet: Macht weiter gute Multirails


----------



## coroc (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kann ich nur zustimmen, bzw. Fsp usw

Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie die Leute auf sowas reinfallen, ihr gewissen gegenüber der Umwelt existiert wohl gar nicht


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Strom kostet in den USA eben nicht so viel wie hier.
Und BeQuiet ist in den USA eher unbekannt. Außerdem kostet ein 750 Watt Netzteil dort nur 80 Dollar.


----------



## coroc (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Klar, mit ihren vielen AKWs, aber im Ami Land ist halt alles größer...


----------



## ich111 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



coroc schrieb:


> Kann ich nur zustimmen, bzw. Fsp usw
> 
> Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie die Leute auf sowas reinfallen, ihr gewissen gegenüber der Umwelt existiert wohl gar nicht


 Schau dir nur mal die Autos an, die da fahren oder die Politiker, die Sagen Klimawandel ist eine Lüge



coroc schrieb:


> Klar, mit ihren vielen AKWs, aber im Ami Land ist halt alles größer...


Recht viel teurer als mit AKWs kann man Strom nicht produzieren. Der ist nur so billig, weil die Regierung den Konzernen alles abnimmt (Entsorgung etc.), das zahlt man dann aber mit den Steuern.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hier gibts sogar welche für 30€!
MS-Tech Value Edition 750W ATX 2.3 (MS-N750-VAL)
Oder meinst du welche, die was taugen?


----------



## ich111 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Hier gibts sogar welche für 30€!
> MS-Tech Value Edition 750W ATX 2.3 (MS-N750-VAL)
> Oder meinst du welche, die was taugen?


 Wird gekauft


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Hier gibts sogar welche für 30€!
> MS-Tech Value Edition 750W ATX 2.3 (MS-N750-VAL)
> Oder meinst du welche, die was taugen?


 
Ach jo der Thread hier ist voll von Witzen über Inter-Tech Netzteilen. Die hatten auch mal eins das wurde glaub für 10€ über Amazon verkauft!


----------



## Frosdedje (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Apropos Ami, größer, etc.:
Im Tech Support Forum kämpfen gerade zwei aus dem ComputerBase-Forum bekannte Members - Held213 
und voon - gegen die Argumente der dortigen Leute, die u.a folgendes behaupten und was dort in diesen 
Forum verbreitet wird. 

Hier mal einige Beispiele :


> *The Standard Computer Class *would be  used for Internet surfing, general office work, and light gaming, with  limited hardware upgrades on the computer.  The Standard Desktop machine  with an integrated/onboard video can perform flawlessly with a quality  400 to 550 watt PSU.  However, we recommend that those with dedicted  video cards need to have a 550 watt power supply.


 

oder aus den Thread:


> You need to add 30% to the manufacturer's minimum power requirements to insure sufficient clean power over time.




Und das schlimmste: Die sind sowas von verblendet und gehen auf keine Argumente ein.


Ach, wenn doch ein Englisch perfekt wäre, dann würde ich gerne an dieser Diskussion teilnehmen.


----------



## coroc (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Was ist das für ein Forum? Das sind Zustände 

Ich glaube wenn mir langweilig ist lese ich mir das mal durch


----------



## FreezerX (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Ach, wenn doch ein Englisch perfekt wäre, dann würde ich gerne an dieser Diskussion teilnehmen.


 

Zum Thema: 
Das tut mir in den Augen weh, wenn ich es lese! 
Und das Argument, dass Nvidia für die GTX570 550W empfiehlt ist natürlich ein deutliches Argument. Es müsste erwähnt werden, dass Nvidia auch extrem schlechte Pseudo-Netzteil berücksichtigen muss. Aber das 400W für ein GTX570 System bequem reichen, ist ein absolut stichhaltiges Argument, welches auch durch viele Tests belegt ist.
Bei fast jeder Aussage im Thread stellen sich mir die Haare auf. "Die Zeiten, dass 400W Netzteile laufen, sind vorbei...". Die haben keine Ahnung.

@Frosdedje: Wenn du mitschreiben willst, schick mir was du schreiben willst, ich übersetz es, wenn du willst.
@Edit: Thread geschlossen.


----------



## coroc (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Oder sind typische Amis, die denken größer=besser

Es ist halt einfacher, immer ein riesiges zu verbauen, als immer viele Reihen fertigen zu müssen


----------



## FreezerX (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Ignoranz und Unwissenheit dort ist einfach "stunning" - atemberaubend. 

Mindestens 550W für einen (vermutlichen) i5-2xxx und eine GTX550Ti.


----------



## coroc (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der Gegenbeweis: 

Ich hab meinen 955@3.8ghz (125w TDP) und meine 550ti  360w, und das reicht locker


----------



## FreezerX (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



coroc schrieb:


> Der Gegenbeweis:
> 
> Ich hab meinen 955@3.8ghz (125w TDP) und meine 550ti  360w, und das reicht locker


 
Und da neue Hardware (wie z.B. ein 2500K oder 3570K) immer mehr Leistung benötigt, kommst du dann auf 550W. <- Hier war Ironie versteckt.

Mit einem 2500K wäre der Verbrauch in Spielen bei unter 210W.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Hier gibts sogar welche für 30€!
> MS-Tech Value Edition 750W ATX 2.3 (MS-N750-VAL)
> Oder meinst du welche, die was taugen?


 
Netzteile die bei uns 130€ kosten, kosten dort 80 Dollar.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



coroc schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Forum? Das sind Zustände


Und, wie nicht anders zu erwarten, fangen die auch schon an zu löschen und pampig zu werden. Weil sie sind ja die Götter und so...


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Um welches Forum geht es denn?


----------



## FreezerX (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Um welches Forum geht es denn?


 
Um den Fall gehts: [HELP] Need New PSU - Tech Support Forum


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da haben einige sehr komische Ansichten.


----------



## ich111 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das ist aber generell die Einstellung vieler Ammis: Die halten sich für das beste und ignorieren was andere sagen


----------



## thom_cat (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

da rollen sich einem echt die fußnägel hoch wenn man den verlinkten thread liest.

keine ahnung die "experten", aber davon ne ganze menge.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das meint ich


----------



## ich111 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dann beschweren die sich noch und bitten euch nichts mehr zu schreiben


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Macht euch mal locker!

Ich kenne viel, auch in diesem Forum/Thread die ein überdimensioniertes NT haben aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen. Ich im übrigen auch mit meinem Cougar GX 800Watt.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> das meint ich


 
Zeigt ganz deutlich dass der Typ keine Ahnung von der Materie hat und lieber Topfpflanzen züchten sollte.


----------



## Systemcrash (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wobei auch dies ein anspruchsvolles Thema ist ....


----------



## thom_cat (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

der unterschied zu dir hulk ist aber, dass du weißt dein netzteil hat seeeeeeehr viel leistung... diese typen aber sind so ahnungslos und anstatt sich mal mit den links und genannten fakten auseinanderzusetzen, verbieten sie anderen einfach das wort.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Macht euch mal locker!
> 
> Ich kenne viel, auch in diesem Forum/Thread die ein überdimensioniertes NT haben aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen. Ich im übrigen auch mit meinem Cougar GX 800Watt.


 
Ja, aber dort werden uninformierten Usern völlig überzogene Netzteile an die Backe geklebt. 
Und dass jemand zu große Netzteile hat, ist ja seine Sache, wenn er denn darum weiß (und ja, auch ich habe viel zu große Netzteile, aber ich bin mir der 'Problematik' bewusst, wenn ich mir eines neu kaufen würde, würd ich mir auch keines derer kaufen, die ich hab )


----------



## coroc (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, ich glaube, das ist einfach auf der sicheren Seite 

Nur die Leute die im Rechnerzusammenstellungs haben passende Netzteile, aber sonst wenige


----------



## ich111 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich habe mir auch meinen PC zusammenstellen lassen und habe das größere genommen


----------



## coroc (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

580W gehen ja noch, ich mein bei dem Preisunterschied 

Aber diese 700W und aufwärts netzteile sind größtenteils sinnlos, weil recht wenige sli oder cf machen und die die es machen, die wissen ja was sie machen


----------



## poiu (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

lächerlich sind abstuffungen wie 650/750/850W das macht eigentlich kaum Sinn.


----------



## coroc (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Stimmt, 

Sag mal, hast du das verlinkt? Bei mir funzt der nicht, falls ja


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> lächerlich sind abstuffungen wie 650/750/850W das macht eigentlich kaum Sinn.


 
Da gebe ich dir Recht, da SLI schon mit 550-650 Watt problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hab mir grade auch mal den Thread angesehen. Das tut ja richtig weh beim Lesen


----------



## poiu (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Stefan Payne, Held213, and voon. You may not agree with this, but that is what we have all decided as a team.



wenn ich böse wäre würde ich sagen was man von diesen "Fachteam" halten muss aber ich glaube dren aussagen sprechen schon allein für sich  

der ganze Thread ist nenn Treppenwitz, vor allem am ende 

selbst bei Computerbild & Chip ist man besser beraten als da 


@DieMangoKiwi

so meinte ich das nicht klar gibt es Crossfire aus HD7870 da reichen 550-650W und SLi aus zwei GTX580 wo das nicht der fall ist, 

ich meinte die 50W & 100W Abstufungen sind absolut sinnfrei, da wo ein 550 nicht ausreicht wird meist auch ein 650W extrem ausgelastet sein usw.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich war böse...

Und den Pheadrus habens wohl gebannt dort...


----------



## poiu (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Pheadrus gebannt


----------



## FreezerX (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich war böse...
> 
> Und den Pheadrus habens wohl gebannt dort...


 
Pheadrus zu bannen, weil er die Wahrheit sagt... 
Für Suchende, es ist #18. 

Ich frag mich ernsthaft, warum die so stur auf die fetten Netzteile beharren.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Weil sie keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sind in Amerika Stromverbrauchmesser noch nicht so populär?

Und der shotgn ist sogar Moderator?

Das tut weh.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Sind in Amerika Stromverbrauchmesser noch nicht so populär?



Die Amerikaner haben einfach keinen Bezug zur Sparsamkeit.


----------



## coroc (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Amerikaner haben einfach keinen Bezug zur Sparsamkeit.


 Stimmt, 

erstmal stelle ich fets, das wir etwas Off Topic sind
und zweitens, das der Thread mal wiederbelebt werden muss


----------



## Systemcrash (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es gibt eben nix Interessantes Neues ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jo sollte sich mal wieder ein Super Flower Mitarbeiter hier anmelden!

Ist ja schon ne weile her!


----------



## coroc (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das wär lustig

Gibts eigentlich gute, max 300W große, Netzteile mit Kabelmanagement?


----------



## Timsu (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Welches Netzteil bis 35 € könnt ihr empfehlen?
Wird nur ein AMD 2 Kerner ohne Grafikkarte angeschlossen, System wird maximal 120 Watt verbrauchen.
Sollte recht leise sein.


----------



## coroc (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Man könnte das Cougar A300 300W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen


----------



## thom_cat (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



coroc schrieb:


> Das wär lustig
> 
> Gibts eigentlich gute, max 300W große, Netzteile mit Kabelmanagement?


 
nein, gibt es nicht.


----------



## hirschi-94 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



coroc schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich gute, max 300W große, Netzteile mit Kabelmanagement?


 
Warum Kabelmanagement in dieser Wattklasse? Hängen doch eh nicht viele Kabel dran. 



Timsu schrieb:


> Welches Netzteil bis 35 € könnt ihr empfehlen?
> Wird nur ein AMD 2 Kerner ohne Grafikkarte angeschlossen, System wird maximal 120 Watt verbrauchen.
> Sollte recht leise sein.


 
Wenn du ein paar Euros mehr ausgeben kannst wäre das LC-Power LC7300 wirklich eine sehr gute Empfehlung mit guter Effizienz und wirklich niedriger Lautstärke.


----------



## Timsu (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist es besser als
be quiet! Pure Power 300W ATX 2.3 (L7-300W/BN103) | Geizhals Deutschland
das?
Ist das LC Power empfehlenswerter als Cougar?


----------



## Systemcrash (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

effizienter als beide ist es

Da ich keine Langzeiterfahrung mit Great Wall habe gebe ich allerdings keine Empfehlung ab


----------



## Philipus II (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Problem beim LC ist nicht Great Wall, sondern die eher billigen Kondensatoren.


----------



## Systemcrash (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, aber das Problem ist nun mal vorhanden. 

Da wär ich konservativ und würde zum Cougar greifen. Ordentliche Leistung für den Preis, 3 Jahre Garantie, erprobte Technik, für die Leistung viele Anschlüsse


----------



## poiu (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Jo sollte sich mal wieder ein Super Flower Mitarbeiter hier anmelden!
> 
> Ist ja schon ne weile her!


 
Auf der CeBit hab ich einen SF Mitarbeiter kennengelernt ( nein nicht Holger) war deutlich Netter  

ich glaube aber ihm ist nicht ganz bewusst das der Holger & ich uns schon hier über denn weg gelaufen sind  ich hab es jedenfals nicht an die Große GLocke gehängt



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Ja, aber das Problem ist nun mal vorhanden.
> 
> Da wär ich konservativ und würde zum Cougar greifen. Ordentliche Leistung für den Preis, 3 Jahre Garantie, erprobte Technik, für die Leistung viele Anschlüsse



Wobei mir die überarbeiteten Cougar auch nicht mehr so gefallen, optisch sehen die aus wie irgendwas aus einem Sowjetischen Panzer 

Mal sehen ob LC wie versprochen das 7300er überarbeitet, auch wenn ich im Test viel Kritisiert hatte, hat mir das kleine wirklich gut gefallen


----------



## coroc (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> Wobei mir die überarbeiteten Cougar auch nicht mehr so gefallen, optisch sehen die aus wie irgendwas aus einem Sowjetischen Panzer


 Das geht eigentlichj, mit der Überaqrbeitung, ich habs neulich erst verbaut, aber ein guter Vergliech


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



coroc schrieb:


> Das wär lustig
> 
> Gibts eigentlich gute, max 300W große, Netzteile mit Kabelmanagement?


 
Bei 300W macht Kabel Managment keinen Sinn. Wofür brauchst denn hier?! Für die 2 Kabel, die vorhanden sind??


----------



## coroc (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab jetzt das das Cougar A300 verbaut, ich wollte es einmal für den PC meiner Oma wissen, und fürs 2.  für da: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...wir-das-ganze-machen-page8.html#gmessage10997


----------



## PrincePaul (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Huhu 

bringt es eigentlich viel im Bereich Strom sparen ein 80 gold zertifiziertes Netzteil anstatt einem bronze zertifizierten zu nehmen ?

Ich frage nur deshalb weil ich gerade nen NAS bau
(siehe Signatur) 

welches mit 90 Watt schon relativ viel verbraucht
sind halt alles nicht mehr die neusten Komponenten

und wollte wissen ob man auf dem Wege noch was einsparen kann
also DAS man was einsparen kann ist mir klar
aber ob es sich lohnt dafür in ein neues Netzteil zu investieren ist jetzt die Frage


Gruß
Paule


----------



## poiu (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

nein  lohnt nicht solange das vorhandene NT nicht grade Steinalt oder Defekt ist.

du kannst es dir auch selbst ausrechnen nehmen wir mal an du hat ein 300W NT 80+ Bronze das bei deiner lasat 82% bringt und 90W aus der Dose zeiht -> Last wäre somit 74W

ein Gold NT schafft 87% ->> ~85W  zieht das System dann aus der Dose,  5W sind dann die Ersparnis und das ist eher der Ideal Fall.

Es loht sich eher im Haushalt woanders zu sparen Kühlschrank, Durchlauferhitzer.. .oder Steckerleisten mit Ausschalter. 

Beim PC selbst kannst du durch Undervolting ( soweit das Mobo das ermöglicht) mehr sparen.


----------



## PrincePaul (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ah ok alles klar.
Vielen Dank für die Antwort 

Hab mir das ganze schon fast gedacht ... am meisten würde es in meinem Fall sowieso bringen wenn das NAS auch ohne Graka starten würde
was es leider nicht tut

das wären dann nämlich immerhin schonmal 20W die wegfallen.


----------



## Frosdedje (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Xigmatek Tauro 700W bei hardwaresecrets getestet:
Xigmatek Tauro 700 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

Die Peformance stimmt zwar, aber bei niedriger Last konnte das Netzteil nicht an 80 Plus Bronze-Niveau anschließen
und die Verlötung der Elektronik sah in etwa wie bei Hempels unter dem Sofa aus (Aber das "lieben" wir von den Unteren Mitelklasse-Netzteile von Andyson. ).


----------



## Systemcrash (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> Wobei mir die überarbeiteten Cougar auch nicht mehr so gefallen, optisch sehen die aus wie irgendwas aus einem Sowjetischen Panzer


 
Sind aber nur optisch überarbeitet? Oder wurde sonst was geändert?


----------



## Uziflator (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist das Corsair HX520 eigentlich Heute noch ausreichend oder sollte besser was neues her?


----------



## thom_cat (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Sind aber nur optisch überarbeitet? Oder wurde sonst was geändert?


 
gab auch noch andere überarbeitungen.



> _Die neuen A sind unter niederiger Last nun effizienter und der Lüfter etwas leider. Auch die Filterungen wurden optimiert. Also viele kleine Verbesserungen um das Gesamtpaket noch besser zu machen._



aussage von compucase im luxx




Uziflator schrieb:


> Ist das Corsair HX520 eigentlich Heute noch ausreichend oder sollte besser was neues her?


 
wenn es noch sauber läuft, gibt es keinen zwingendend grund zu wechseln.


----------



## poiu (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das A560 ist vieles aber Lese würde ich es nicht bezeichnen  bei den kleinen 400W Modellen sind mir aber keine Verschlimmerungen bekannt!

Nur das Design ist *würg*



> wenn es noch sauber läuft, gibt es keinen zwingendend grund zu wechseln.



Dito


----------



## thom_cat (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

aus eigener erfahrung kenne ich nur das kleinste der serie.

würde aber wohl nicht über die 450 watt version empfehlen...


----------



## Philipus II (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Cougar: Bis A400 kaufen
be quiet L7: Bis 350 W kaufen

Darüber würde ich eher andere Modelle bevorzugen.


----------



## thom_cat (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

so in etwa sehe ich das auch


----------



## DrDave (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Aus aktuellem Anlass(PC startet bei stärkerem Graka OC neu) bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Netzteil.
Habe aktuell ein glaube 6 Jahre altes Antec true power 480w.

Habe jetzt entdeckt, dass es zum 2 Jahresabo der PCGH ein: Seasonic M12II Bronze 750W als Prämie gibt.
Für meine Hardware zwar oversized aber egal.

Taugt das was? Wie ist Seasonic so?

Mfg


----------



## poiu (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Dito

Wobei ich sagen muss das A560 ist nicht schlecht für denn Preis, hat halt eine Konservative Kühlung


----------



## Systemcrash (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Cougar A nehm ich meist nur bis zum 450. Allerdings gibts in dem preisbereich dann schon Alternativen


----------



## Rolk (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich brauche demnächst ein günstiges leises NT, um einen alten Officerechner wieder flott zu machen. Abgesehen von der Effizienz, welches ist empfehlenswerter?

heise online Preisvergleich


----------



## thom_cat (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



DrDave schrieb:


> Aus aktuellem Anlass(PC startet bei stärkerem Graka OC neu) bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Netzteil.
> Habe aktuell ein glaube 6 Jahre altes Antec true power 480w.
> 
> Habe jetzt entdeckt, dass es zum 2 Jahresabo der PCGH ein: Seasonic M12II Bronze 750W als Prämie gibt.
> ...


 
seasonic ist einer der besten hersteller was netzteile angeht.

was für hardware wäre denn zu versorgen?


----------



## coroc (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich brauche demnächst ein günstiges leises NT, um einen alten Officerechner wieder flott zu machen. Abgesehen von der Effizienz, welches ist empfehlenswerter?
> 
> heise online Preisvergleich


 Das Rasurbo kannst du nehmen, ich würde doch eins dieser bevorzugen: Produktvergleich be quiet! Pure Power 300W ATX 2.3 (L7-300W/BN103), be quiet! Pure Power 350W ATX 2.3 (L7-350W/BN104), Cougar A300 300W ATX 2.3, Cougar A350 350W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich brauche demnächst ein günstiges leises NT, um einen alten Officerechner wieder flott zu machen. Abgesehen von der Effizienz, welches ist empfehlenswerter?
> 
> heise online Preisvergleich


 
Das LC Power ist effizienter was nicht verkehrt ist. Allerdings ist es nicht ganz leise unter Last aber ich denke nicht dass das System soviel Strom brauchen wird.


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das LC Power ist effizienter was nicht verkehrt ist. *Allerdings ist es nicht ganz leise unter Last* aber ich denke nicht dass das System soviel Strom brauchen wird.


 
Da muss ich dir widersprechen, das LC-Power ist eines der leisesten NTs in der Wattklasse. Der Lüfter vom Rasurbo dreht im Schnitt rund 200 U/min schneller als der von LC-Power.


----------



## coroc (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir widersprechen, das LC-Power ist eines der leisesten NTs in der Wattklasse. Der Lüfter vom Rasurbo dreht im Schnitt rund 200 U/min schneller als der von LC-Power.


 Drehzahl ist aber nicht gleich Lautstärke.


----------



## DrDave (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



thom_cat schrieb:


> seasonic ist einer der besten hersteller was netzteile angeht.
> 
> was für hardware wäre denn zu versorgen?


 
Das klingt schonmal gut.
Hardware ist keine große Sache, 2 Festplatten, 4 Lüfter, Asrock Z68 Pro 3, ne Netzwerkkarte,  Xeon E3-1230 und eine HD 7950.

Wenn ich jetzt die Grafikkarte über 1,2Ghz zum Benchmark übertakte und 3D Mark anwerfe, startet sich der PC neu... deshalb glaube ich da stark ans Netzteil. Davon abgesehen war das bereits mit meiner alten 5850 so wenn ich den Furmark gestartet hab mit etwas stärkerem OC, doch hier lief wenigstens noch der 3D Mark 11 ohne reboot.
Werde die Tage mal noch mit dem Power Limit der Grafikkarte spielen vlt. liegts auch da dran...


----------



## Systemcrash (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei Netzteilüberlastung schaltet sich meist der PC ab und läßt sich evtl. nicht gleich wieder starten


----------



## DrDave (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Bei Netzteilüberlastung schaltet sich meist der PC ab und läßt sich evtl. nicht gleich wieder starten


 
Das machts nicht einfacher, mein aktuelles Netzteil hat 2 12V Leitungen mit je 18A. Sollte ja eig. ok sein?
Hatte mal gemessen der ganze PC war mit 100% gpu auslastung (kein furmark) mit der alten hd 5850@1ghz@1,18V und cpu im idle bei 330W. also eig. noch genug Spielraum.

Hab die beiden 6PIN vom Netzteil an die Graka angeschlossen, da sollten doch die 6Pin Anschlüsse auf die beiden 12V Leitungen aufgeteilt sein oder wie wird das gebaut?

Mfg


----------



## Rolk (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das LC Power ist effizienter was nicht verkehrt  ist. Allerdings ist es nicht ganz leise unter Last aber ich denke nicht  dass das System soviel Strom brauchen wird.


 


hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir widersprechen, das LC-Power  ist eines der leisesten NTs in der Wattklasse. Der Lüfter vom Rasurbo  dreht im Schnitt rund 200 U/min schneller als der von LC-Power.


 


coroc schrieb:


> Drehzahl ist aber nicht gleich Lautstärke.



Tja, und was mach ich jetzt? 
Das NT kaufen was ich schon kenne, also Rasurbo?

BeQuiet traue ich bei NT die älter als die E8 Serie sind nicht über den Weg und die Cougar A sind praktisch teurere Rasurbo RAPs.


----------



## coroc (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bis 350W darf man der L7 Serie gerne Vertrauen


----------



## poiu (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

das LC ist besser als das L7 und leiser als das Rasurbo ( wobei ich nur die 450W hier hatte) 

Mit dem RAP Rasrubo, Cougar A, L7  oder dem LC7300 machst du im Endeffekt nicht viel Falsch!

auch ein FSP wäre keine schlechte wahl

FSP hexa | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Rolk (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das RAP350 habe ich schon verbaut. Ich finde es erstaunlich leise und  das in Kombination mit einem AII X4 631 und einer GTX460 1 GB. 

Wenn es das Budget hergibt werde ich wohl zum LC greifen, der Mensch braucht schlieslich Abwechslung.


----------



## poiu (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

wegen der Garantie würde ich persönlich eher zum Cougar als zum Rasurbo greifen.

Sonst sind die Unterschiede zwischen allen günstigen eher marginal und im Auge des Betrachters


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir widersprechen, das LC-Power ist eines der leisesten NTs in der Wattklasse. Der Lüfter vom Rasurbo dreht im Schnitt rund 200 U/min schneller als der von LC-Power.


 
Nicht wenn ich mir die Reviews anschaue. Dort wird geschrieben dass das LC Power unter Last hörbar ist.


----------



## Philipus II (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Rasurbo ist ebenfalls hörbar. Ich hatte beide hier, subjektiv ist das rasurbo nicht angenehmer. Wenns wirklich leise sein soll, muss man ein be quiet! E8/9 400 verbauen.


----------



## Rolk (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei Mindfactory im Mindstar gibt/gab es gerade das Antec High Current Gamer 400W für 9.99 €. 

Hab ich einen guten Kauf gemacht?


----------



## coroc (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gitb besseres, aber es ist Ok


----------



## Philipus II (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Rolk schrieb:


> Bei Mindfactory im Mindstar gibt/gab es gerade das Antec High Current Gamer 400W für 9.99 €.
> 
> Hab ich einen guten Kauf gemacht?


Wow!
ich hol mir auch eins, soweit ich noch eins bekomm. Obwohl ichs nicht brauche.

Edit:Mist, zu spät.


----------



## Rolk (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Wow!
> ich hol mir auch eins, soweit ich noch eins bekomm. Obwohl ichs nicht brauche.
> 
> Edit:Mist, zu spät.


 
Behalte Mindstar im Auge. In der letzten halben Stunde war das Angebot 3 mal drin. Nur die Stückzahl ändert sich seltsamerweise nicht.


----------



## coroc (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Rolk schrieb:


> Behalte Mindstar im Auge. In der letzten halben Stunde war das Angebot 3 mal drin. Nur die Stückzahl ändert sich seltsamerweise nicht.


 Dann kommen wohl immer welche nach. Oder da ist eine HW Problem mit den Aktualiesierungen


----------



## Rolk (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Stückzahl lag halt jedes mal bei 114 Stück. Ich weis nicht ob Mindfactory so gross ist das sie mehrmals 114 Stück liegen haben.


----------



## poiu (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Für denn Preis Klasse, da kann man nichts Falsch machen!


----------



## Philipus II (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So, Termin auf der Chroma ist gebucht. Vorraussichtlich am 23. und 24. 08. werde ich Enermax besuchen und endlich richtig aussagekräftige Reviews schreiben. Jetzt gehts aber erstmal bis zum 08. in den Urlaub.


----------



## Frosdedje (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Vorraussichtlich am 23. und 24. 08. werde ich Enermax besuchen und endlich richtig aussagekräftige Reviews schreiben.


Mit welchen PC-Netzteile kann man bei den Tests an der Chroma-Teststation rechnen?


----------



## Philipus II (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wir sind gerade dabei, die Samples zu ordern. Geplant sind etwa 10 Stück.

Sobald Zusagen der Hersteller/Distris da sind,poste ich eine Liste. Samplekauf im Handel überfordert definitiv das Budget, daher nehm ich, was ich gestellt bekomme. Alleine die Fahrt nach Hamburg (knapp 1400 km) ist aufwändig genug, da kann ich keine Samples bezahlen.


----------



## Frosdedje (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hat schon jemand die neuen Berichte von Ecova Plug Load Solutions zu den 
kleineren Xilence XQ R4-Netzteile mit 550- und 650W angesehen?

Optisch stehen die kleinen Modelle mit den große nichts nach und sind mit 80 Plus Gold 
recht effizienz, aber ich weiß nicht, was Xilence sich bei der +12V-Leitung gedacht hatte.
Im 550W ist die +12V gerade mal 410W stark [da war sogar das alte XQ R2 500W mit 432W 
@ 12V viel besser] und im 650W sind es nur 480W auf der +12V. 

Ich hoffe mal, dass Xilence dieses Umstand beheben kann, denn so kann man die beide Modelle 
mit einen schwachen Verhältnis zwischen Nennleistung und +12V nicht in den Handel loslassen.


----------



## Systemcrash (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Andere Werte bei der 12V-Leistung würden aber auch ein beträchtlich geändertes Innenleben bedeutet. Und dann ist es auch nicht automatisch Gold

Erinnert mich etwas an die TT Lite von Solytech, das 450W schafft 324W, oder die 450W von CWT mit 300W

Hört sich aber nach einer guten Wahl für sehr alte PCs an


----------



## coroc (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Pder mein Sharkoon 450W. Das stellt auch nur 360W oder sowas in dem dreh


----------



## Frosdedje (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Andere Werte bei der 12V-Leistung würden aber auch ein beträchtlich  geändertes Innenleben bedeutet. Und dann ist es auch nicht automatisch  Gold


Mit DC-DC Wandler auf der Sekundärseite [und da muss man nicht zwangsläufig ein komplettes Netzteil-PCB verändern] 
kann man fast die volle +12V-Leitung im Bezug zu der Nennleistung haben, ohne dass man auf 80 Plus Gold verzichten muss.
Und die bisherigen Xilence XQ R4 nutzen DC-DC Wandler und außerdem sind die kleinen mit Sicherheit identisch aufgebaut, wenn auch ebgespeckt.
Von daher ist ihr Satz falsch.


----------



## Systemcrash (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Autsch, das tut mir aber leid 


@coroc

Sharkoon hat ne Menge 450W 

Bei älteren NTs war das aber sogar Standard, da war die 5V-Leitung weitaus wichtiger als heute


----------



## Frosdedje (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und nun gibt es was Lustiges aus den Aquarium von ComputerBase, 
was mit dem Thema PC-Netzteile zu tun hat [  ]:
LC POWER ist besser als BE Quiet - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## ich111 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das kann nur ein ganz Schlauer oder ein Troll sein


----------



## Frosdedje (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit letzteres, da in diesen Thread nur pauschale Angaben 
gemacht werden und die stützende Beispiele allgemein und z.t kaum haltbar sind. 
Aber zum Glück wurde der Thread neutralisert und versenk, denn was da für hitzige Flames entstehen könnten...


----------



## coroc (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Zu Geil...Was es nicht alles gibt...


----------



## FreezerX (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Der Thread im computerbase.de Forum ist nicht ernst zu nehmen.

Die Rechtschreibung ist schlecht, keine genannten Serienbezeichnungen. Was sich im Begriff "Stromwerte" versteckt weiß wahrscheinlich fast nur der Threadersteller. 

Und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass fünf be quiet! Netzteile in einem Jahr ausfallen ist sehr unwahrscheinlich. Der Threadersteller sollte mit dem "Glück" lieber Lotto spielen . Unter der Annahme einer Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit im niedrigen einstelligen Bereich (Beispiel für die Rechnung: 5%) hat er einen Glückstreffer mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von (0,05)^5 = 3,125*(10)^-5% gelandet. Das würde heißen, bei drei Millionen Leuten, die je fünf Netzteile beobachten, würde das einem passieren.


----------



## poiu (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hehe aber nicht wirklich eine Erwähnung wert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Und nun gibt es was Lustiges aus den Aquarium von ComputerBase,
> was mit dem Thema PC-Netzteile zu tun hat [  ]:
> LC POWER ist besser als BE Quiet - ComputerBase Forum



Man merkt, dass Ferien sind und einige zu viel langeweile haben... 



FreezerX schrieb:


> Und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass fünf be quiet! Netzteile in einem Jahr ausfallen ist sehr unwahrscheinlich.


nein, das halte ich für Glaubwürdig - wenn der Threadersteller von E5 Geräten spricht. Bei anderen Serien ist es aber, wie du sagtest, sehr unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## Schnitzel (31. Juli 2012)

Aber selbst dieses besagte E5 verrichtet in der 450W Ausführung seit Anbeginn leise und klaglos seinen Dienst. Allerdings war das bei mir auch nie voll ausgelastet.


----------



## Systemcrash (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die E5 waren böse. Aber auch diverse Topower-Modelle hab jetzt schon einiges auf dem Buckel, falls diese reihenweise ausfallen wärs kein Wunder

Im Übrigen gibts echt LC-Power, die halten. Mein Nachbar hat ein 550W, in Betrieb seit Anfang 2004 oder so


----------



## FreezerX (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bei den E5-Serien könnte ich mir auch Ausfallquoten höher als 5% gut vorstellen, aber genaue Zahlen habe ich nie gefunden. Bei der E9-Serie dürfte die Ausfallquote innerhalb weniger Monate um/unter 1% liegen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Im Übrigen gibts echt LC-Power, die halten. Mein Nachbar hat ein 550W, in Betrieb seit Anfang 2004 oder so



Beim PC meiner Schwester ist seit 2003 das selbe LC-Power NT drinnen - mit ~240 Watt auf der 12 Volt Leitung. Bis jetzt hat es gehalten, nur habe ich es letztens gegen ein neues LC-Power ausgetauscht (LC7300). 

Beim Aufschrauben des alten war es dann wenig verwunderlich, dass die sekundären Elkos schon aufgebläht waren. Naja, wenn alles gut geht kommt es unter die Chroma - mich interessieren die R&N Werte


----------



## Systemcrash (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die Kondis dürften durchaus die Werte etwas verfälschen


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> nein, das halte ich für Glaubwürdig - wenn der Threadersteller von E5 Geräten spricht.


 
Aber auch da musst du schon unfassbar viel Pech haben.


----------



## Systemcrash (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Nicht unbedingt. Viele wurden keine 1,5 Jahre alt, alle Foren waren voll solcher Meldungen

Allerdings weiß ich nicht genau welche Ausfallraten in diesem Topic genannt wurden


----------



## coroc (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich hab hier ein 8 Jahre altes LiteOn Netzteil rumstehe. Das rennt auch wie ne 1


----------



## Systemcrash (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

LiteOn kenne ich fast nur aus OEM-Kreisen, z.B. HP

Ich ab ein 12 Jahre altes FSP und ein 10 Jahre altes Levicom, beide laufen immer noch einwandfrei  . Aber die Eff wird nicht der Hammer sein


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Aber selbst dieses besagte E5 verrichtet in der 450W Ausführung seit Anbeginn leise und klaglos seinen Dienst. Allerdings war das bei mir auch nie voll ausgelastet.


 
6 oder 8pin PCIe Stecker?

Da gibbet 2 Versionen


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



coroc schrieb:


> Ich hab hier ein 8 Jahre altes LiteOn Netzteil rumstehe. Das rennt auch wie ne 1


 
LiteOn ist ja auch das Gegenteil von LC-Power oder noch schlimmeres Zeugs...


----------



## coroc (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Soll heißen?
Spielen die mit BQ auf einer Ebene?


----------



## poiu (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

LiteOn ist einer der Große wie Delta, nur das LiteOn gar keine Retail NT fertigt auch nicht über Brands, wie das zB bei Antec(Delta) der Fall ist.

Somit findet man  LiteOn nur in Fertig PCs und die sind dann passend dimensioniert.

erinnert mich jetzt an denn Fail von Linus

Seasonic 400W OEM Power Supply Recommendation Linus Tech Tips - YouTube


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



coroc schrieb:


> Soll heißen?
> Spielen die mit BQ auf einer Ebene?


 
Schau dir mal dieses Review von einem LiteOn Netzteil an...

Ich denke, dass das deine Frage beantworten sollte


----------



## Frosdedje (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



			
				Systemcrash schrieb:
			
		

> Die E5 waren böse. Aber auch diverse Topower-Modelle hab jetzt schon  einiges auf dem Buckel, falls diese reihenweise ausfallen wärs kein  Wunder


Das kann man niemals pauschal sagen, da man bei der Straight Power E5-Reihe immer von zwei Versionen (1. mit PCIe 6pin-Stecker ujd zwitemit PCIe 6+2/8pin-Stecker) ausgehen muss und die hohe Ausfallreaten im E5 kann man eher auf die 1. Revision mit der schwachen Lüftersteuerung zurückführen, aber nicht bei der 2. .



			
				Systemcrash schrieb:
			
		

> Im Übrigen gibts echt LC-Power, die halten. Mein Nachbar hat ein 550W, in Betrieb seit Anfang 2004 oder so


Naja, bei einen LC-Power von anno 2004 kann man davon ausgehen, dass es sich um ein völlig unbrauchbares im Peak-Labeling, mieser Qualität der Elektronik, etc. handelt und nur weil das seit Jahren problemlos läuft (da das Ding 
auch kaum ausgelastet wird), kann man nicht sagen, dass das Ding auch hält, was es verspricht.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



			
				Stefan Payne schrieb:
			
		

> Man merkt, dass Ferien sind und einige zu viel langeweile haben...


Aber immerhin hat sich der Threadsteller aus den verlinkten Thread "Mühe" gegeben, ein paar Worte zu verfassen. 
Ich denke mal, das werde ich eventuell in meine Signatur als Best Of aufnehmen.


----------



## Systemcrash (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hab mal ein recht aktuelles OEM-FSP 350W dagegen antreten lassen, der Verbrauchsunterschied war erschreckend gering, der Höchstverbrauch lag zwischen 142 beim LC und 136W beim FSP.

Außerdem wollte ich nur schreiben das nicht alle LC innerhalb von Monaten hochgehen


----------



## poiu (8. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

schon seit längeren gibt es eine Diskussionen bezüglich einer Richtlinie in CHina, die de facto zum  Weltstandard wird.

Chinese safety requirement may be de facto global standard


----------



## Primer (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Macht es eigentlich Sinn ein ausreichend dimensioniertes NT zu tauschen, sofern es ein gewisses Alter erreicht hat? Konkret habe ich ende 2006 ein ENERMAX Liberty 500W (ELT500AWT) gekauft und bis auf einen lahmenden Lüfter, den ich jetzt ersetzten würde, nichts zu beanstanden. Mir geht es dabei weniger um die sicher gegebene höhere Effizienz, sprich Ersparnis bei der Verlustleistung, sondern um die Zuverlässigkeit und die Auswirkungen auf andere Komponenten, eben aufgrund des Alters. Nicht das mir das NT langsam oder gar schnell weg stirbt und die restliche HW gleich zur Elektroschrott-Sammlung mit nimmt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



primerp12 schrieb:


> Macht es eigentlich Sinn ein ausreichend dimensioniertes NT zu tauschen, sofern es ein gewisses Alter erreicht hat?


 Ja, weil dann die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Ausfalles stark ansteigt - und ältere Geräte mit mordernen Komponenten dazu neigen, Geräusche zu entwickeln. Und die lastverteilung nicht zu modernen Systemen passt (ie starke +5V lastigkeit vs. moderne Dinge, die nur die +12V Leitung belasten).

Das kann bei alten Geräten dazu führen, dass die +12V Spannung abkackt und die +5V Spannung am oberen Ende ist.


----------



## schirocco (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Mit einem deutlichen *JA* würde auch jeder Händler antworten, weil du ihm damit Umsatz und Gewinn einbringst 

Mir hat man mit einer ähnlichen Frage (siehe hier) geantwortet: siehe eins darunter

Aber da deins defekt ist würde ich es auch austauschen und ggf. als Notreserve behalten (oder verkaufen)


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

An dieser Stelle frage ich doch einfach mal:

Warum möchtet ihr unbedingt uralte PC-Netzteile weiter verwenden??


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum möchtet ihr unbedingt uralte PC-Netzteile weiter verwenden??


 
Weil man wissen will wie es ist wenn es platzt und ausbrennt


----------



## Frosdedje (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Weil man wissen will wie es ist wenn es platzt und ausbrennt


Und dann hat man ein perfektes Beispiel dafür, um auch klipp und klar zu zeigen, warum
man kein altes und lädiertes Netzteil weiterverwenden soll. Und das am besten noch mit einige Restwelligkeitsmessungen 
aller Leistungen bei jeder Laststufe inklusive.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Das "Channel Well Technology Double Feature" ist eröffnet :
Der Anfang macht ein CWT PUQ (G) basierendes LEPA G 850W bei hardwaresecrets, wo die Elektronik PUQ-typisch 
aufgebaut ist und auch so peformt (wobei der Überlast die Restwelligkeit der +12 -und -12V explodiert ist.) und im Anschluss ein Thermaltake ToughPower XT Gold 1275W mit einer CWT PUO-Platine.


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Das "Channel Well Technology Double Feature" ist eröffnet :
> Der Anfang macht ein CWT PUQ (G) basierendes LEPA G 850W bei hardwaresecrets, wo die Elektronik PUQ-typisch
> aufgebaut ist und auch so peformt (wobei der Überlast die Restwelligkeit der +12 -und -12V explodiert ist.) und im Anschluss ein Thermaltake ToughPower XT Gold 1275W mit einer CWT PUO-Platine.


 
Ich hasse das. Einige Modelle der G Serie sind von Enermax und einige von CWT. Zum 
Können die nicht mal bei einem Hersteller bleiben?


----------



## Primer (10. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gut, also tendiert man hier doch zu einer recht eindeutigen Richtung. Ein Wechsel, ca. alle 5Jahre, sollt dann schon drinnen sein. Werde mir die Tage dann das "be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580" besorgen.

Danke für die Meinungen.


----------



## Frosdedje (10. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Können die nicht mal bei einem Hersteller bleiben?


Sie können versuchen, per E-Mail bei Lepatek zu beschweren, warum in der G-Serie zwei 
verschiedene OEMs bei der Elektronik verwedet wird und dass das für den Normalkunden nicht sofort ersichtlich ist.

Allerdings ist sowas auch nicht neu:
Das gab es z.B bei OCZ in der ModxStream Pro- und Fatal1ty-Reihe, bei Silverstone in der Element-Reihe, etc, wo 
auch in einer Serie mehrere OEM für die Elektronik zuständig war und das nicht sofort für den Kunden erkennbar war.


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich weiß dass das nicht neu ist. Trotzdem ist es ärgerlich weil du das eben nicht unterscheiden kannst.
BeQuiet macht das bei dem P10 genauso.



primerp12 schrieb:


> Gut, also tendiert man hier doch zu einer recht eindeutigen Richtung. Ein Wechsel, ca. alle 5Jahre, sollt dann schon drinnen sein. Werde mir die Tage dann das "be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580" besorgen.
> 
> Danke für die Meinungen.



Für dein Rechner reicht auch das 480 Watt Modell.


----------



## Primer (10. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Durchaus, ist aber gerade nicht in meinem Shop verfügbar und die 10€ teurere 580iger Version wird sich nicht viel nehmen.


----------



## coroc (10. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Welcher Shop denn?


----------



## DrDave (10. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da sich mein PC bei stärkerem OC der HD 7950 neustartete habe ich mir ein be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W geholt.
Und siehe da Problem gelöst
Das alte Antec True Power 480W war wohl doch schon etwas schwach auf der Brust geworden

Das neue gefällt mir bis jetzt sehr gut und vorallem liefert es genug Saft, auch das CM tut meinem unordentlichen PC gut


----------



## Primer (10. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



coroc schrieb:


> Welcher Shop denn?



Da
be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580 Watt ATX V2.3 Netzteil (135mm Lüfter)

Allerdings hole ich das NT direkt im Shop ab, die lokale Wirtschaft ankurbeln und so...
Die Spielerei mit dem Wirkungsgrad zwischen den zwei Versionen stufe ich als unwichtig ein.


----------



## Frosdedje (11. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich habe heute meinen alten PC (der inzwischen fürs Internet verwendet wird), bestehend aus 
einen AMD Athlon XP 2000+, 1 GB DDR Arbeitsspeicher, einer Nvidia GeForce 4 MX 440, etc. und konnte gleichzeitig 
auf das verbaute Netzteil einen Blick werfen.

Bei dem Netzteil handelt es sich um ein EnLight mit 300W Peakleistung, wobei das Ding 200W 
dauerhaft schaffen soll und folgender Lastverteilung auf den Leitungen:
+3,3V: 6A (!); +5V: 25A; +12V: 10A (120W); -12V: 0,5A; -5V: 0,5A; +5VSB: 1A


----------



## darthshadow (13. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich habe evtl eine "blöde" Frage, wie habt ihr den PC angeschlossen, direkt an einer Stromliste oder an der Dose ?

Schaltet ihr immer den Schalter des Netzteils selber aus und ein bei PC Benützung oder einfach anlassen immer ?


----------



## thom_cat (13. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

bei mir hängt der rechner selbst direkt an der dose... schalter am netzteil bleibt dabei auf an.


----------



## coroc (13. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Zu 1. Ist egal. Ich lass ihn über ne Leiste laufen, weil ich nur 2 Steckdosen hab. Da hängt außerdem noch ne Musikaanlge dran.
Zu 2. Der schalter am NT darf auf an bleiben


----------



## SliKuchen (13. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



DrDave schrieb:


> Da sich mein PC bei stärkerem OC der HD 7950 neustartete habe ich mir ein be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W geholt.
> Und siehe da Problem gelöst
> Das alte Antec True Power 480W war wohl doch schon etwas schwach auf der Brust geworden
> 
> Das neue gefällt mir bis jetzt sehr gut und vorallem liefert es genug Saft, auch das CM tut meinem unordentlichen PC gut



Ich hab auch das Be Quiet und finds eigenetlich ganz gut bis auf die zu kurzen Kabel, kann CPU und PCI-Express Kabel nicht richtig verlegen >.<


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



darthshadow schrieb:


> Ich habe evtl eine "blöde" Frage, wie habt ihr den PC angeschlossen, direkt an einer Stromliste oder an der Dose ?
> 
> Schaltet ihr immer den Schalter des Netzteils selber aus und ein bei PC Benützung oder einfach anlassen immer ?


 
Schaltbare Steckerleiste.

Das Netzteil am Schalter abzuschalten ist auf Dauer 'ne ziemlich blöde Idee, denn so ein Schalter hält nicht ewig. Und da ists dann etwas unvorteilhaft, wenn du deswegen ein 100€ Gerät entsorgen dürftest...
Daher lieber einen externen Schalter verwenden, den du seperat austauschen könntest.


----------



## Systemcrash (17. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hat hier eigentlich jemand außer mir ein Scythe Stronger im Einsatz?


----------



## coroc (17. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich habs noch nie gesehen

In der Kaufberatung wirds nie empfohlen.


----------



## Systemcrash (17. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist auch nicht mehr ganz so aktuell, habs mir mal für 40€ gekauft was für die Technik (Enhance) schon recht gut war.

Läuft an sich auch einwandfrei, aberdie SATA-Stecker sind etwas schlampig verarbeitet. Die Paßform ist nicht besonders und 2 sind schon nicht mehr brauchbar, halten nicht mehr. Ist ein Bastel-PC, da wird öfters mal an diesen Anschlüssen temporär was angeschlossen; bei meinem Antec HCG 520W gibts solche Probs bisher nicht

Würd mich halt interessieren ob jemand ähnliche Probs hat


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist es das Stronger 1 oder das Stronger 2?
Das 500 Watt Stronger 1 hat nur 360 Watt auf der 12 Volt Leitung. Was echt wenig ist. Ist also eher ein 400 Watt Netzteil.


----------



## Systemcrash (17. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es gibt ein Stronger 2? Kenen nur das normale und das Plugin.

Ich weiß, hat nicht soviel Power auf 12V, aber die 360W reichen locker. Dazu hat es massig Anschlüsse und war billiger als so manches 400W. Die Eff war auch gut.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...etzteildiskussionsthread-495.html#post3111588



BTW, erinnert sich noch jemand an die Dinger?

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2011/06/Aerodynamische_Netzteile.JPG


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das Stronger 2 hat mehr Leistung auf der 12 Volt Leitung.


----------



## Systemcrash (17. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gabs das überhaupt in D? Kann mich nicht erinnern das jemals gesehen zu haben


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da fragst du mich jetzt zuviel.


----------



## Philipus II (18. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Spielzeug für Donnerstag und Freitag. großes Chromakuscheln in Hamburg
Ok, da kommen noch 3-4 Netzteile mit dazu. Eins davon ist noch per Luftfracht unterwegs, den Rest hole ich persönlich ab.


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da hast du ja eine Menge vor wenn du alle Netzteile an der Chroma ausgiebig testen willst.


----------



## Philipus II (18. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Bin nicht ohne Grund gleich zwei Tage vor Ort.
Hamburg sind von mir aus hin und zurück etwa 1350 km, das muss sich dann auch lohnen...


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



> Eins davon ist noch per Luftfracht unterwegs, den Rest hole ich persönlich ab.



Wenn wir ganz großes Glück haben kommt noch ein Retail Highpower.


----------



## soulpain (18. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

High Power, Du meinst Sirfa?


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist doch das gleiche, oder nicht? Der Marketingbeauftragte hat immer nur von Highpower geredet.


----------



## Systemcrash (18. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist da auch etwas unter 500W dabei?


----------



## Philipus II (19. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Jep. Das Antec Platin 450.

Tendenziell sind wir diesmal aber in der höheren Wattklasse unterwegs. In Zukunft wirds von mir möglicherweise aber auch wieder mehr zu den schwächeren NTs geben. Ich versuche derzeit, im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten meine Netzteiltests sukzessive auszubauen.


----------



## Systemcrash (19. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Schon mal gut 

Die Sache ist, das große NTs ständig irgendwo getestet werden, kleinere muß man suchen.


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Die Sache ist, das große NTs ständig irgendwo getestet werden, kleinere muß man suchen.


 
Das ist wie bei Autos.
>>ich weiß ein blöder Vergleich<<
Die teuren und guten Autos werden ausgiebig von allen Autozeitungen und Webseiten durchgetestet. Die Autos die aber gekauft werden testen nur weniger bis keine.

Das liegt einfach am Prestige. Du willst das Top Modell haben. Das was Leistung hat. Wenn das gut ist kann der Rest nicht schlecht sein.
Testest du aber die günstigen, kleinen Netzteil weißt du immer noch nicht ob die großen gut sind.


----------



## Systemcrash (19. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das paßt nicht ganz 

Die Autos in den Top50 der Verkaufszahlen werden massig getestet 

Übrigens werden in D noch immer recht teure Autos verkauft, in den Top 10 sind keine billigen Dacias sondern VW Passat, 3er BMW, Audi A6, Mercedes C usw


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Die Autos in den Top50 der Verkaufszahlen werden massig getestet


 
Nicht der Golf in der Grundausstattung.
Es werden immer solche getestet die ein Sportfahrwerk extra haben oder größere Reifen oder Kühlschrank im Kofferraum aber nie der Standard.

In Deutschland werden vor allem Firmenwagen neu gekauft bzw. geleast. Privatleute kaufen nicht so viel.
Mercedes hat -- wenn du die Firmenkäufe abziehst -- kaum Marktanteil. Das gleiche gilt für BMW oder Audi.


----------



## Systemcrash (19. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja, D ist Firmenwagenland 

Wer will einen Golf in der Grundausstattung?


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Wer will einen Golf in der Grundausstattung?


 
Wer will einen Golf mit Sportfahrwerk und 19 Zoll Rädern?

Ist aber jetzt doch etwas ab vom Weg.


----------



## Systemcrash (19. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, ich kenn Typen mit 75PS-Golf, 18" und tiefergelegt, farblich und durch Plastik verunstaltet 


BTT: Es liegt wohl auch an den NT-Herstellern, echt interessante Teile unter 500W kommen selten, 80+ oder 80+ Bronze locken keinem vom Bildschirm weg


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> BTT: Es liegt wohl auch an den NT-Herstellern, echt interessante Teile unter 500W kommen selten, 80+ oder 80+ Bronze locken keinem vom Bildschirm weg


 
Ich weiß. Wieso wohl wird ständig das Straight E9 empfohlen?
Weil es relativ günstig ist und ab 400 Watt alles abdeckt was der normale User mit einer Single GPU braucht.
Andere bieten da nur Bronze Kost an.
Dazu sind die Garantieleistungen beim Straight sehr gut.


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@Systemcrash

Das Problem ist, dass die Hersteller am liebsten nur NTs rausgeben, die eben im höheren Wattbereich angesiedelt sind. (gilt nicht für alle HS)
Über die Gründe lässt sich nur spekulieren. Einerseits ist in den USA der Markt für die "großen" Nts um einiges ausgeprägter als bei uns, andererseits möchte der Hersteller nicht als "geizig" "herüberkommen", indem er nur kleinere Modelle rausgibt. 
Das wären jetzt so meine Ansätze zu dem Thema. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Systemcrash (19. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das mit dem Wattwahn in den USA hab ich schon gelesen. Aber irgendwie kann doch nicht jeder nur diesen Markt als Vorbild nehmen?

Ansonsten scheint es auch bei uns so zu sein, das sich größere Zahlen besser verkaufen. Ja klar, wenn 100W mehr keine 10€mehr kosten wird mancher wohl überdiemensionieren, als stille Reserve.

Ich kauf meist größer als ich brauche, die 550W übersteige ich aber selten. In den meisten Fällen würde mir ein 350-400W reichen, aber da sind fast alle Hersteller zu geizig mit den Anschlüssen

Dann gibts noch die tollen Netzteilrechner die utopische Verbrauchswerte ermitteln

Ein weiterer Aspekt dürfte die Effizienz sein; bei größeren Leistungen kommt man wohl eher auf die Werte.


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @Systemcrash
> 
> Das Problem ist, dass die Hersteller am liebsten nur NTs rausgeben, die eben im höheren Wattbereich angesiedelt sind. (gilt nicht für alle HS)



Da hast du nun mal auch die größten Gewinnmargen. 



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Das mit dem Wattwahn in den USA hab ich schon gelesen. Aber irgendwie kann doch nicht jeder nur diesen Markt als Vorbild nehmen?



Die USA haben aber in vielen Bereichen den größten Markt der Welt. Egal ob Hardware, Autos, Unterhaltung oder sonst was. Willst du auf dem Weltmarkt eine wichtige Figur sein musst du in den USA aktiv sein und dort deine Produkte anbieten.
Die Amerikaner wollen halt starke Netzteile haben und der Markt wird bedient.
Ob sich das mal ändert weiß ich nicht aber das ist wohl abhängig von den Energiekosten in den USA.



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Aspekt dürfte die Effizienz sein; bei größeren Leistungen kommt man wohl eher auf die Werte.


 
Eigentlich nicht. Ob Gold mit 1000 Watt oder Gold mit 450 Watt ist egal. Gold ist Gold.
Ein 1000 Watt Netzteil läuft halt sehr ineffizient wenn du ein Ivy System hast und nur 50 Watt im Idle brauchst und 250 Watt unter Last.
Ein 450 Watt Gold Netzteil ist hier natürlich klar besser.


----------



## FreezerX (20. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Da hast du nun mal auch die größten Gewinnmargen.
> 
> Die USA haben aber in vielen Bereichen den größten Markt der Welt. Egal ob Hardware, Autos, Unterhaltung oder sonst was.



Der größte Automarkt der Welt ist seit vielen Jahren China (Aktuell mehr als doppelt so groß wie USA. Und VW als drittgrößter und vermutlich nächstes Jahr größter Autohersteller der Welt spielt in den amerikanischen Zulassungszahlen eine sehr geringe Rolle. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. Ob Gold mit 1000 Watt oder Gold mit 450 Watt ist egal. Gold ist Gold.
> Ein 1000 Watt Netzteil läuft halt sehr ineffizient wenn du ein Ivy System hast und nur 50 Watt im Idle brauchst und 250 Watt unter Last.
> Ein 450 Watt Gold Netzteil ist hier natürlich klar besser.


 
Ich denke er meinte, dass "große" Netzteile einfacher Gold-Status erfüllen. Und das ist tatsächlich so, da für Gold bei 20% Auslastung 88% Effizienz nötig sind (230V). Bei einem 300W Netzteil ist das ein Punkt bei ca. 60W, bei einem 600W Netzteil ein Punkt bei ca. 120W. 

Und natürlich lässt sich die teure Gold- oder Platin-Technik bei großen und teuren Netzteilen leichter amortisieren.


----------



## poiu (20. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hirschi über einige gründe kann man nur spekulieren.

Hochwattige Modelle sind meist Galionsfiguren, kleinere sind manchmal ein downgrade, oder nicht so hochwertig.

Natürlich gibt es ausnahmen wie die kleinen E9.

Es kann sein das bei einigen die gewinne kleiner, oder einfach ein kleineres buget für Samples zur Verfügung gestellt wird.


----------



## netheral (21. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist das OK, wenn ich hier mal eine Frage zum Seasonic X560 ablasse? 

Falls ja: Hat jemand Informationen, warum Seasonic diverse Kabel doppelt führt?

Ums genauer zu erklären: Das Gerät ist vollmudlar, was eigentlich fürs Sleeven perfekt wäre. Bei dem Teil sind am NT 2 Stecker angebracht, die insgesamt 28 Anschlüsse haben. D.h. einige Adern verlaufen doppelt in die Pins an der ATX Buchse für das Mainboard. Wofür ist das dort? 
Misst das NT an den 2. Steckern irgendwelche Ströme ab oder hat das andere Gründe, nicht einfach 1 zu 1 24 Pin auf 24 Pin zu liefern?
Meine Theorie wäre ja, dass das NT damit irgendwie doch trotz Single Rail eine Absicherung zugeschaltet hat. Aber ich bin was Elektronik angeht eher ein Laie, obwohl ich derzeit dabei bin, mir diverses Grundlagenwissen anzulesen.
Letztendlich muss ja an den Pins nicht mehr Strom am MB ankommen, als es auch bei klassischen halbmodularen NTs passiert, wo die Adern ja auch Einteilig und manchmal auch direkt AWG 20 sind.

Und wie im Luxx mal erklärt wurde, kann ein "ATX Pin" weniger Last ab als ein 0,75 mm² Kabel, wobei der Querschnitt ja nur minimal kleiner ist als AWG 18. Darum kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass da mehr Strom fließen soll, daher muss es wohl einen anderen Grund haben. Trotzdem würde ich aus "Respekt" bei den 4 Kabeln 1,0 mm² nehmen.

Das Problem ist: Diese Kabel lassen sich nur sehr schlecht sleeven, da 2x AWG 18 und der Shrink nicht zusammen in den Stecker wollen. Oder besser gesagt: Nicht ohne viel Geschnitze am Shrink selber. 

Derzeit ist es also so:

```
NT Pin 1 - - - - Leitung - - - -
                                 > PIN
NT Pin 2 - - - - Leitung - - - -
```
Bei mir würde es dann so aussehen (natürlich gleiche Länge):

```
NT Pin 1 - - Leitung - -
                         > Lötstelle  - - Leitung - - Pin
NT Pin 2 - - Leitung - -
```
Theoretisch ist es immer noch mies zu sleeven, da man ein Y-Kabel geschaffen hat, aber der Shrink am Pin geht jedenfalls.

Eine 2. Option wäre, den Doppelcrimp direkt am NT zu haben. Wie würde das aussehen?

Falls ihr die Idee als schlecht bewertet, lasse ich natürlich die Finger davon. Frage hier deshalb nach, bevor ich mit einer Aktion, die in meinen Augen absolut belanglos ist, irgend etwas zerschieße, weil ich irgend etwas nicht berücksichtigt habe.

Danke im Voraus, falls mir darauf jemand antwortet. 

Grüße
netheral


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

VSense wirds sein.


----------



## netheral (21. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hmm, Google hat jetzt ausgespuckt, dass das NT dort "fühlt", wie die Spannungen aussehen, um sie dann bei starker Last korrekt liefern zu können. Klingt logisch, nach dem, was ich bisher gelesen habe. Ist wohl daher auch wichtig für die Spannungsstabilität.

Also lieber am Stecker lassen? Oder kann ich den Lötkolben schwingen, wenn ich in der Nähe des Pins bin? Also quasi nur 5 cm vor dem Pin splitte?

Wie gesagt: Wenn ihr sagt, die Idee ist schlecht, dann lasse ich es sein und fummele mir da halt am Shrink was zurecht, damit es irgendwie passt. Aber es stört schon etwas. Aber letztendlich geht ein sicherer Betrieb vor dem letzten Fitzel an Optik.


----------



## Philipus II (23. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Neue Erkenntnis: Die Messwerte der Restwelligkeit hängen auch deutlich vom verwendeten Anschluss ab, nicht nur von der Rail. Hatte heute reproduzierbar an einem Anschluss weit höhere Werte (rund das doppelte). Vielleicht sind da unterschiedliche Kapazitäten verbaut.

Nachteil: Da regulär nicht alle Kabel einzeln gemessen werden können, fällt sowas nicht 100% auf. In dem Fall wars halt einfach auffällig, dass eine Schiene immer höhere Werte hatte. Ist aber nicht die Schiene, sondern nur ein einzelnes Kabel.


----------



## poiu (24. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

hättest mal während der Messung mit dem Kabeln Wackeln sollen 

alles hat Einfluss auf Messergebnisse und Messfehler sind immer möglich


----------



## Philipus II (25. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Glaub mir, nach 11 Netzteilen an der (manuellen) Chroma hat man ein Gefühl dafür, wie (un-)genau sowas eigentlich trotz aller Bemühungen ist.

Das mit derart unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen ist aber eine ganz andere Liga. 100% Abweichung nach oben bzw. 50% nach unten sind schon übel.


----------



## Systemcrash (25. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Heftig 

Ist fast schade für den Aufwand


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Glaub mir, nach 11 Netzteilen an der (manuellen) Chroma hat man ein Gefühl dafür, wie (un-)genau sowas eigentlich trotz aller Bemühungen ist.
> 
> Das mit derart unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen ist aber eine ganz andere Liga. 100% Abweichung nach oben bzw. 50% nach unten sind schon übel.


 
Dann sind die Tests ja fast sinnlos wenn sich das Ergebnis so verändert und schwankend ist.


----------



## Systemcrash (25. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Das wollte ich nicht laut sagen


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich frage mich aber schon was du dann noch glauben kannst wenn es schon reicht am Kabel zu wackeln um ein völlig anderes Ergebnis zu erzielen.


----------



## Philipus II (25. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich glaube, ihr habt mich falsch verstanden. Der Einfluss von Kabelwackeln ist gering. Trotzdem ist NTs testen keine exakte Wissenschaft, und das konnte ich jetzt endlich selbst erleben. 

Der Einfluss von einem Kabelwechsel ist bei einem einzelnen Netzteil sehr hoch. Und das ist das überraschende.


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ja aber trotzdem habe ich den Eindruck dass du der Meinung bist dass das alles irgendwie sinnlos ist was du da an der Chroma machst weil die Ergebnisse eben so schnell veränderbar sind oder täuscht das?


----------



## Systemcrash (25. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Kam mir auch etwas so vor 

Aber wenn es dein Spaß/Hobby ist daran zu testen, dann tu es einfach


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Aber wenn es dein Spaß/Hobby ist daran zu testen, dann tu es einfach


 
Das kann ich so unterschreiben.

Und wenn du eben meinst dass die Ergebnisse verfälscht werden teste noch mal.


----------



## coroc (25. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Und nach 10x testen den durchschnitt errechnen


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Testest du 100x ist das Ergebnis genauer.


----------



## Philipus II (25. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ne, sinnlos ist das testen keinesfalls. Ich rate nur bei der Interpretation der Ergebnisse ein bisschen zur Vorsicht: Ein viertelter oder halber Prozentpunkt Effizienz oder 2 mV Restwelligkeit hin oder her sollten nicht Grundlage für eine Kaufentscheidung sein. Teilweise werden Entscheidungen wirklich auf Basis der zweiten Nachkommastelle gefällt -und das ist Mist. Man sollte beim Lesen der Zahlen keinesfalls vergessen, dass die Genauigkeit nicht perfekt ist. Wenn man selbst an den Knöpfen für die Feineinstellungen dreht, die Ströme trotzdem leicht drüber und drunter liegen, die Werte leicht schwanken und man dann teilweise Mittelwerte nehmen muss ist das schon beeindruckend. Und die Chroma hat teilweise 4 Nachkommastellen -  das führt einem das alles auch noch so richtig vors Auge.

Die Kunst des Chromatestens liegt darin, möglichst viele Probleme zu vermeiden. Beispiele:
- Einzelbelastungen fair kalkulieren und vor allem mit veröffentlichen
- dabei die an den Schienen verbauten Anschlüsse berücksichtigen. Eine Grafikkarte wird wahrscheinlich im Rechner mehr 12V ziehen als ein Festplattenstrang. Die Schiene mit den Grafikkartenanschlüssen sollte also mehr belastet werden.
- keine Einzellimits (Chroma, Netzteil) versehentlich überschreiten
- ausreichend Kabel verwenden (sonst heizen sich die Kabel auf, wodurch der Widerstand steigt)
- am Oszilloskop mitdenken und keinesfalls der Automatik das Denken überlassen. Energiereiche Spikes müssen unbedingt mit rein, extrem energiearme Ausschläge bleiben draußen. Ich hab praktsicherweise Screenshots gemacht.

Der Ausflug zu Enermax hat sich insgesamt trotz 1350 Straßenkilometern voll und ganz gelohnt. Beim einen oder anderen Netzteil gibts jetzt dann endlich mal brauchbare Messwerte statt Spekulation. Und Spass hats auch gemacht.

Reviews kommen Stück für Stück, stehen ja 12 Netzteile an, das dauert seine Zeit. Ich hab aber derzeit eh nix zu tun, daher gibts wohl ab nächstem WE was zu lesen.


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich dachte du warst bei Listan und hast deren Chroma benutzt? 
Oder verwechsel ist das gerade?


----------



## Philipus II (25. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ne, war bei Enermax.


----------



## Systemcrash (25. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Der Ausflug zu Enermax hat sich insgesamt trotz 1350 Straßenkilometern voll und ganz gelohnt. Beim einen oder anderen Netzteil gibts jetzt dann endlich mal brauchbare Messwerte statt Spekulation. Und Spass hats auch gemacht.
> 
> Reviews kommen Stück für Stück, stehen ja 12 Netzteile an, das dauert seine Zeit. Ich hab aber derzeit eh nix zu tun, daher gibts wohl ab nächstem WE was zu lesen.



Na, das hört sich doch schon mal positiver an


----------



## coroc (25. August 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Na, das hört sich doch schon mal positiver an


 Genau. ICh freu mich schon


----------



## Philipus II (3. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Für den Stammtisch hier:
Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Coolermaster Silent Pro M2 1000 Watt - stark, preiswert, gut?
Chromatest des Coolermaster Silent Pro M2 1000 Watt


----------



## coroc (3. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Abgesehen von der Verpackung schaust ja ganz gut aus


----------



## FreezerX (3. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Für den Stammtisch hier:
> Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Coolermaster Silent Pro M2 1000 Watt - stark, preiswert, gut?
> Chromatest des Coolermaster Silent Pro M2 1000 Watt



Im Test gefallen mir besonders die Effizienzmesspunkte bei 40W und 10% .


----------



## Philipus II (3. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die 40W hab ich sogar beim Lepa G1600 gemessen. Sind dann rund 2% Last


----------



## FreezerX (3. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Die 40W hab ich sogar beim Lepa G1600 gemessen. Sind dann rund 2% Last


 
Beim Wort Lepa les ich immer noch ein "r" zu viel .

Hast du einige Effizienzwerte bei 40W parat? 
Das G1600 dürfte aber auch nicht unbedingt unter 65% Effizienz kommen?


----------



## Philipus II (3. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ziemlich gut getippt. Details gibts im Test. When its done


----------



## poiu (4. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Schöner Test, fandst das  1kW wirklich so interessant, oder hat dir das CM auf auge gedrückt?


----------



## Philipus II (4. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

So halb halb. Ich hätte tendenziell lieber das 850er gehabt, aber CM hatte dann eins größer "rumliegen". Und dank Chroma ists ja egal, das Limit für die Lastmessungen dürfte bei um die 3 KW liegen


----------



## poiu (5. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

geht ja nicht um die Auslastung sondern das du ja deine eigenen aussagen bezüglich hochwatigen NTs bombardierst 
in dem du das testest was die Marketingabteilungen seit langen favorisieren.


----------



## Philipus II (5. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Naja, beim 40 Watt Test sieht man dann deutlich, warum man für so manchen Rechner ein 400 Watt Netzteil statt einem 1000 Watt Netzteil kaufen sollte

Es gibt schon Rechner, bei denen ein 1 KW Netzteil sinnvoll ist. Auch diese Leute brauchen gute Tests als Entscheidungsgrundlage. Für alle anderen gibts demnächst aber auch wieder was zu lesen, hab auch diverse 450er und 550er dabei. Auch ein G-Series 360 Watt liegt hier rum. Ich teste bunt gemischt, auch ein 1600 W Monster ist dabei.


----------



## poiu (5. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ich dachte schon du willst nur noch 1000&1600W Monster testen


----------



## coroc (5. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Sher gut, was denn genau?


----------



## Philipus II (5. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



poiu schrieb:


> ich dachte schon du willst nur noch 1000&1600W Monster testen



Sicher nicht, der Schwerpunkt meiner zukünftigen Arbeit wird sich eher auf 300 bis 550 W Modelle richten. Im Endeffekt sind das ja auch die Modelle, die in großen Stückzahlen benötigt werden. Die "fetten Brummer" sind eher Ergänzung.

@ coroc: when it's done


----------



## Systemcrash (5. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Wann verbietet die EU NTs über 600W  ?


----------



## coroc (5. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gute Frage. Wahrscheinlich nie. Aber irgendwann dürfen wir nur noch welche mit Goldzertifiezierung kaufen


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Wann verbietet die EU NTs über 600W  ?


 


coroc schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Wahrscheinlich nie. Aber irgendwann dürfen wir nur noch welche mit Goldzertifiezierung kaufen


 
Ich nehme mal eure ironischen Gedanken etwas ernst. 

Beide von euch genannten Fälle werden wohl nie in Kraft treten, denn die EU ist nicht einmal dazu in der Lage Netzteile *ohne PFC* vom Markt zu nehmen.


----------



## Systemcrash (5. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Die EU ist für schrottige Gesetze bekannt 

Wer weiß, vielleicht hat da jemand Langeweile und ineffiziente Dinger dürfen nicht mehr importiert werden


----------



## poiu (5. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

die Netzteil Lobby ist einfach zuklein für sowas, da müssen schon Größere Brocken her um bei der EU irgendwelche Gesetzes zu kaufen äh ich meine die EU zu beraten.

Spaß bei Seite, falls ihr euch heute mal die laune verderben wollt

Kaufen für die Müllhalde (ARTE/HD) - YouTube


----------



## constantinosand (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

pcgh bequiet psu
warum diese lautstärke bei nur 500w?


----------



## coroc (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Hä?

Was meinst du?

Könntest du deine Frage etwas besser formulieren 

@Stammtisch: Was meint ihr, taugt dieses Netzteil was? Sharkoon Rush Power M SHA-R400M 400W ATX 2.3 (9497) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Ich würde es für 25-30€ bekommen...Allerdings wäre es bebraucht


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



constantinosand schrieb:


> pcgh bequiet psu
> warum diese lautstärke bei nur 500w?


 
Weil der Lüfter für das 500 Watt Modell eben nicht so schnell drehen muss wie für die stärkeren Modelle.
Das ist doch nichts neues.



coroc schrieb:


> @Stammtisch: Was meint ihr, taugt dieses Netzteil was? Sharkoon Rush Power M SHA-R400M 400W ATX 2.3 (9497) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> 
> Ich würde es für 25-30€ bekommen...Allerdings wäre es bebraucht


 
Technisch ist es i.O. Allerdings ist die 12 Volt Leitung recht schwach. Die hat gerade mal 300 Watt. Also eher ein 300 Watt denn ein 400 Watt Netzteil.


----------



## constantinosand (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



constantinosand schrieb:


> pcgh bequiet psu
> warum diese lautstärke bei nur 500w?



warum is das bequiet netzteil pcgh edition
mit 500watt schon soo laut

(2) ich hatte mal ein sharkoon netzteil
weil es viel watt, eine gute ausstattung, sprich reichliche anschlüsse und günstig war
doch die verbaute elektronik war mir zu laut
dann hab ich mir eine etwas weniger ausgestattete bequiet psu gekauft, doch mit merklich weniger geräuschen


----------



## coroc (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Welches Netzteil genau? Ich mein das BeQuiet.

Und warum es ne PCGH Versio ist musst du http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/10-pcgh_daniel_w.html fragen


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



coroc schrieb:


> @Stammtisch: Was meint ihr, taugt dieses Netzteil was? Sharkoon Rush Power M SHA-R400M 400W ATX 2.3 (9497) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> Ich würde es für 25-30€ bekommen...Allerdings wäre es bebraucht


Damals: Ja
Heute: Nein

Das CM von dem Teil ist einfach nur Moppelkotze, technisch ists auch relativ veraltet. Für 20€ könnte man aber drüber nachdenken. Viel mehr würde ich dafür aber nicht ausgeben wollen...



constantinosand schrieb:


> warum is das bequiet netzteil pcgh edition
> mit 500watt schon soo laut


Weil es nicht sonderlich optimiert ist. Daher würde ich auch eher zum gleich starken E9 raten. Das ist in so ziemlich jedem Punkt besser als das Pure Power Gold...



constantinosand schrieb:


> (2) ich hatte mal ein sharkoon netzteil
> weil es viel watt, eine gute ausstattung, sprich reichliche anschlüsse und günstig war
> doch die verbaute elektronik war mir zu laut
> dann hab ich mir eine etwas weniger ausgestattete bequiet psu gekauft, doch mit merklich weniger geräuschen


Boh, viel Watt, krass ey...
Dir ist aber schon klar, dass "Viel Watt" kein Argument ist sondern vom System abhängt und man ein Netzteil *passend zum System kauft!*
Und nicht irgendwelche 1,2kW Monster in irgendwelche Office Kisten klatscht...

Denn mit Mehr Watt holt man sich, abgesehen von der etwas höheren Belastbarkeit des Gerätes, *nur Nachteile* ins Haus.
Stärkere Geräte sind grundsätzlich lauter. Stärkere Geräte kosten mehr. Und sind in dem Bereich, in dem sich ein moderner Rechner im Leerlauf aufhält, deutlich ineffizienter. Kurzum: Es macht keinen Sinn, sich ein 750W Netzteil zu kaufen, wenn man nur 300W benötigt. In dem Falle ist ein 400-500W Gerät die gescheitere Lösung.


----------



## coroc (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Danke 

dann eher nicht...

Noch ne Frage: Gibts ein gutes Netzteil mit ~400W, das Kabelmanagement hat und und nicht so viel kostet, also so 50€. Oder gibts das garnicht?


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

L8, 430w


----------



## coroc (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Stimmt. Das hatte ich vergessen. Hab zu lange keine Laufberatung mehr gemacht 

Was andres nicht? Oder ist Enermax bzw Seasonic zu teuer?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Da ich ja in letzter Zeit viel Kaufberautung mache, kann ich dir sagen, dass es da außer dem L8 nicht viel gibt.


----------



## coroc (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Stimmt. Ich hab auch nocmal geguckt...Für nen Seasonic bezhahl ich das doppelte, allerdings hat es halt vollmodulares HM, das hat auch was..


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



coroc schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ich hab auch nocmal geguckt...Für nen Seasonic bezhahl ich das doppelte, allerdings hat es halt vollmodulares HM, das hat auch was..


 Seasonic ist teuer aber gut, ich würde beim BQ bleiben ist auch gut


----------



## Philipus II (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Grundsätzlich kann man auch über das PCP&C Silencer MKIII 400 nachdenken. Ist halt Single Rail und hat kein OCP.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



coroc schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ich hab auch nocmal geguckt...Für nen Seasonic bezhahl ich das doppelte, allerdings hat es halt vollmodulares HM, das hat auch was..


Andere Baustelle.

Das L8 ist Budget/Low End. Und daher auch nur Bronze zertifiziert.

Das SS-460FL ist Fanless und daher 'ne eigene Baustelle.
Darüber hinausist es auch Gold zertifiziert und daher eher am oberem Ende angesiedelt.


----------



## coroc (20. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich weiß...Vielleicht wirds auch nen E9 oder ein P10, die wärn auch schön...

Die müsste ich mr dann allerinds zu Weihnachten wünschen...Mal gucken


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



coroc schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ich hab auch nocmal geguckt...Für nen Seasonic bezhahl ich das doppelte, allerdings hat es halt vollmodulares HM, das hat auch was..


 
Den doppelten Preis nur weil es voll modular ist und es egal ist ob es voll modular ist weil du den 24 Pin und den 8 Pin sowieso anschließen musst.


----------



## coroc (20. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Den doppelten Preis nur weil es voll modular ist und es egal ist ob es voll modular ist weil du den 24 Pin und den 8 Pin sowieso anschließen musst.


 
eben nicht. Beim Sleeven ist das von Nachteil 

Aber andrerseits sollte ich MoBo und CPU Saft auch so hinkriegen. Nen Seasonic wirds wohl kaum zu teuer.


----------



## constantinosand (29. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

is der jeweilige strom _oder_ der gesamtstrom ausschlaggebend bei einem netzteil für die gpu ?
siehe bild

12v1 18a |
12v2 18a | 30a
12v3 18a |

die 660 ti braucht laut herstellerangabe 24a
"Minimum recommended power supply with +12 Volt current rating of 24 Amps"

beziehe ich mich auf die 18a oder auf die 30a ?


ps, ich habe das e9 und nich das e8, aber is grad egal


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Gesamtstrom natürlich.

Aber eigentlich kannst diese Angaben komplett ignorieren, da sie völlig überzogen ist. Die 660 ti verbrät AFAIR keine 150W, was etwa 12,5A entsprechen würde, bei +12V. Da bist extremst weit von 30A entfernt...
Da kannst ja noch locker 'ne CPU mit ~200W Leistungsaufnahme dazu packen...


----------



## constantinosand (29. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

ab ca welcher prozentuellen netzteilbelastung kann gpu spulenpfeifen auftreten?
was sind die angaben der gpu hersteller bezüglich der empfohlenen watt wert?


----------



## Philipus II (29. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ab 1% bis 100%.


----------



## constantinosand (29. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Ab 1% bis 100%.



um mind zwei standardabweichung bitte genauer


----------



## coroc (29. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Es kommt auf den Hersteller an. Wie bei den Gr5afikkarten, da gibts welche, wos nie auftritt und welche wos schon im Desktopbetrieb auftriit


----------



## Systemcrash (29. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ist auch bei Mainboards so

Ich hab mit diversen Kombination schon bei Idle-Betrieb unter 30W Spulenfiepen, mit anderen NTs nicht mal bei 300W. Dazu kann sein das NT1 in einem anderen System solche Probleme nicht hat


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. September 2012)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



constantinosand schrieb:


> um mind zwei standardabweichung bitte genauer


 
im Klartext heißt das, das das nicht von der Belastung abhängt. Sondern WIE belastet wird. Und das kannst vorher nicht wirklich sagen.


----------



## constantinosand (29. September 2012)

es muss doch eine regel geben, mit der man die nötigen watt der psu für die gpu errechnet
oder ises reine willkür !?


----------



## Olstyle (29. September 2012)

Es ist keine Willkür, aber es hat nichts mit dem Spulenfiepen zu tun. Schwingungen kommen von Resonanz und nicht von Last.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. September 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> es muss doch eine regel geben, mit der man die nötigen watt der psu für die gpu errechnet
> oder ises reine willkür !?


 
Das hat weder was mit der Leistung des Netzteiles zu tun noch ist es willkür. Das ist einfach eine technische Gegebenheit, die bei einigen Geräten stärker auftritt und bei anderen Geräten gar nicht. Von außen sehen kann man das aber nicht, das ist richtig...

Hier musst dich auf Berichte von anderen Leuten, die ähnliches schon in Betrieb haben, verlassen. Eine andere Möglichkeit gibt es nicht...

Grundsätzlich bist mit (neueren) be quiet Geräten aber relativ sicher...


----------



## coroc (29. September 2012)

Wieso hat der Thread nen so doofen Namen?

[Netzteildiskussionsthread] fand ich besser

Sorry fürs Off Topic, aber das musste sein


----------



## constantinosand (30. September 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Schwingungen kommen von Resonanz und nicht von Last.



meinstu diese resonanz?
weiterführende details würde ich sehr begrüßen

ises denn soo schwer, induktivität und kapazität aufeinander abzustimmen?
kennt jemand die typischen werte dieser größen?


----------



## Olstyle (30. September 2012)

Ein elektrische Schwingkreis soll schwingen, der macht aber keine Töne. Sowas ab zu stimmen ist im Gigaherzbereich zwar auch nicht mehr trivial, aber das hat nichts mit Stromversorgung sondern mit Funk zu tun.

Der Effekt der Spulen zum fiepen bringt ist folgender:
Magnetostriktion
Abhängig von der Frequenz mit der die Spule den Kräften ausgesetzt("angeregt") wird schwingt sie mehr oder weniger stark. Beim lauten Fiepen wird sie halt besonders ungünstig angeregt, was ich mit Resonanz umschrieben habe.


coroc schrieb:


> Wieso hat der Thread nen so doofen Namen?
> 
> [Netzteildiskussionsthread] fand ich besser


Thilo fand es anscheinend so schöner. Und wenn "der Chef" den Namen ändert werde ich nicht wieder dran drehen  .


----------



## constantinosand (30. September 2012)

nich schlecht
endlich mal jemand der genaueres dazu weiss


----------



## Systemcrash (30. September 2012)

Was aber nichts an den Symptomen ändert


----------



## poiu (4. Oktober 2012)

paar Tage nicht hier gewesen und schon finde ich denn [Netzteildiskussionsthread] nicht mehr


----------



## Systemcrash (4. Oktober 2012)

Ja, das war ein Schock für uns alle 

Aber was wär das Leben ohne Updates  ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Oktober 2012)

Im LuXX gibts 'nen Review vom AX1200i. Interessant ist da eher der Thread zu dem Test...

Aber das kennen wir ja nicht anders


----------



## coroc (5. Oktober 2012)

Dann könntest du ja grad mal den Thread zusammenfassen


----------



## poiu (5. Oktober 2012)

der test ist eher na ja sagen wir mal so wir wissen immer noch nicht welcher Lüfter verbaut ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Oktober 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Dann könntest du ja grad mal den Thread zusammenfassen


 
User vs. Corsairs Marketing Abteilung.

Wenn man etwas informiert ist, sind die Aussagen von Corsair schon relativ 'interessant'. Insbesondere wenn man Marketingsprech deuten kann und weiß, wie das funktioniert...


----------



## handsome (15. Oktober 2012)

Kann mir mal einer ein billiges Netzteil empfehlen? Soll einen e8400 und gtx280 antreiben.


----------



## Systemcrash (15. Oktober 2012)

Was ist billig?

XFX Core Edition PRO 550W ATX 2.3 (P1-550S-XXB9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## handsome (15. Oktober 2012)

Danke Systemcrash


----------



## Systemcrash (15. Oktober 2012)

Bitte 

Würde das XFX vorziehen wenns in deinem Budget ist


----------



## Skipper81Ger (15. Oktober 2012)

So. Hab jetzt versucht hier alle 721seiten zu lesen um mal etwas Ahnung von Netzteilen zu bekommen, aber das wird ja schon sehr speziell u subjektiv.

Was braucht man denn alles am Netzteil?
Also was für eines kann man denn empfehlen wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt?

Es sollte leise, zuverlässig, SLI + OC geeignet sein, muss nicht unbedingt LEDs haben, verlustarm sein und wenn es sowas gibt dann mit nem 4pin mainboard anschluss für den regulierbaren Lüfter sein. Kann auch ruhig e-atx Größe haben.

Ich bin gerade dabei n neues zu finden...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/gigabyte-mainboards/240957-pc-geht-nicht-mehr.html


722...


----------



## coroc (15. Oktober 2012)

Ok...Kommt drauf an, welche Hardware du verbaut hast. Ich würde ein be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W ATX 2.3 (P10-750W/BN202) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder die Version mit 100W weniger nehmen


----------



## Systemcrash (16. Oktober 2012)

SLI ist relativ, da muß man schon genauer Wissen welche Karten man verwenden will.

Ich würde mal die Seasonic X-Series und Enermax Revolution 87+ in den Raum werfen


----------



## Skipper81Ger (16. Oktober 2012)

Das hört sich schon mal richtig an. Danke


----------



## Frosdedje (4. November 2012)

Anderes Thema:

be quiet plant an einen Nachfolger für eine ihrer Netzteilserien.
Die  Nachfolgerserie  wird im Gegensatz zu seinen Vorgänger z.T erheblich  effizeinter sein, und zwar sind mache Modelle "nur" mit 80 Plus Silber 
zertifiziert,  erreichen bei 20- und 50% eine Effizienz auf dem Niveau von 80 Plus  Gold -> sie scheitern knapp an einer 80 Plus Gold-Zertifizierung. 
Um welche Netzteilserie geht es?


----------



## coroc (4. November 2012)

Auf die schnelle würde ich die Pure Power raten...

Aer ich weiß es jetzt schon, am Ende sinds Efficient Power oder sowas...


----------



## Frosdedje (4. November 2012)

Beides ist komplett falsch, aber noch ein Tipp:
Die Vorherige Serie gibt es noch zu kaufen und hat eine 80 Plus-Zertifizierung, die zukünftigen 80 Plus Bronze und Silber.


----------



## coroc (4. November 2012)

Straight Power?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. November 2012)

System Power würde ich sagen!


----------



## Systemcrash (5. November 2012)

Das befürchte ich auch 

3xSATA, 2xIDE bei 600W  ?


----------



## ich111 (5. November 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Straight Power?


 Die haben doch bereits Gold und da die Pure Power aus dem Rennen sind bleiben bloß noch die System Power


----------



## Frosdedje (5. November 2012)

Richtig, es handelt sich um die System Power-Reihe, die demnächst als System Power S7 kommen wird.
Die wird sich aus sieben Modelle mit 300-, 350-, 400-, 450-, 500-, 600- und 700W Nennleistung zusammensetzen, 
von der die 300-, 350-, und 400W-Version 80 Plus Bronze zertifiziert sein werden.
Die Modelle ab 450W Nennleistung tragen das 80 Plus Silber-Zertifikat,  wobei die 600- und 700W-Version an 80 Plus Gold nah kommen.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2012)

Auf welcher Platine basieren die S7 Geräte denn?
Ist das die Straight E8 Serie? Die war ja auch in Silber.


----------



## Frosdedje (5. November 2012)

Darrüber lässt sich momentan nur streien:
Neben der Straight Power E8-Reihe wäre auch die Straight Power E9-Reihe und aufgrund der Lastverteilung 
in einigen Modellen der neuen System Power S7-Reihe auch CompuCase/HEC möglich.


----------



## Philipus II (5. November 2012)

Ich bin am Donnerstag bei Listan und werde die Techniker verhören.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2012)

Dann quetsche sie aus. Auch was für ein Lüfter verbaut wird.


----------



## Systemcrash (5. November 2012)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich bin am Donnerstag bei Listan und werde die Techniker verhören.


 
Daumenschrauben haste im Auto ?

Ich fürchte das diese Dinger für mich uninteressant sind, da wird extrem an Anschlüssen gespart


----------



## poiu (5. November 2012)

grüße mal alle schön 

PS 

und wie war es?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi, 

 "in eigener Sache"

 Wie einige schon bemerkt haben bin ich seit letztem Jahr nicht mehr so aktiv in den Foren.

 Das hat nichts mit dem beginn bei hartware.net zu tun, sondern das ich mich mehr auf mein Studium konzentrieren musste und auch Privat einige Dinge Vorrang hatten, unter dehnen zB auch meine meine Review Veröffentlichungen leiden mussten.

 Leider ist gestern etwas vorgefallen, das zu der Entscheidung geführt hat wenigstens vorübergehend meine Aktivitäten in Foren einzustellen und mich komplett aus CB & PCGH zurück ziehen.

 Ihr könnt mich gerne Kontaktieren, wenn es rund um das Thema PSU geht, ihr Hilfe und unterstützung braucht.
 Einfach mail an Thomas@hartware.de 

 Also ich Lösche weder mein Account noch höre ich auf für hartware.net zu schreiben, nur meine Aktive Zeit ist vorbei und ich friere auch einige Projekte aus Zeitgründen ein. 

 Viele Grüße
 Thomas

 PS.bitte keine PN hier bei PCGH das Postfach läuft sowieso schon über  und ich werde hier nur noch sporadisch vorbeischauen.


----------



## Delusa (26. November 2012)

Hallo leute kleine frage möchte mir eim Gigabyt Z77X UD3H holen nen 3570k oc würd er auch hab 5 Festplaten drin und 2x HD6970 am laufen was brauch ich da den für ein netzteil?  Mfg delusa


----------



## coroc (26. November 2012)

Das ist aber ein Stromfresser...Mal gucken, was es da so gibt 

Ich würde eins von denen nehmen: Produktvergleich be quiet! Straight Power E9 700W ATX 2.3 (E9-700W/BN194), be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 680W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-680W/BN199), be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.3 (P10-650W/BN201), Sea Sonic X-Series X-650 650W ATX 2.3 (SS-650KM) (se 
____

Ednlich hat jemand den Thread wiederbelebt


----------



## Delusa (26. November 2012)

Ok also das ist ausreichtent oder sollte mal etwas stäckes nem möcht später noch 2 platen da zu baun


----------



## coroc (26. November 2012)

Also, die HD 6970 brauchen zusammen maximal 500W (ohne Oc) der i5 ohne Oc 80W, die HDDs (7 an der Zahl) unter Last 55W, der Rest nochmal 40W...ICh würde dann eher ein noch größeres nehmen, z.B. eins von denen: Produktvergleich Corsair Professional Series HX750 750W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-750HX), Sea Sonic X-Series X-760 760W ATX 2.3 (SS-760KM) (semi-passiv), be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W ATX 2.3 (P10-750W/BN202) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Delusa (26. November 2012)

Wo raif solte man drauf achten beim kauf mudola solte es sein, leise muss es nicht sein. OC möchte ich auch. Welche marken sind den gut?


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2012)

Kauf dir ein gutes 750 Watt Netzteil. Das reicht.
Aber nicht das Corsair HX. Wenn Corsair dann das AX.


----------



## coroc (26. November 2012)

Die die ich dir vorgeschlagen habe. BeQuiet; SeaSonic; Corsair...

EDITH: Ups...Das da: http://geizhals.at/de/861372


----------



## Delusa (26. November 2012)

Warum kein hx sondern ax?


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2012)

Das AX ist technisch besser.


----------



## Delusa (26. November 2012)

Ja ok jetzt überlege ich ob bq oder crosaer


----------



## coroc (26. November 2012)

Seasonic ist auch nicht schlecht und leise ist es auch 

Die geben sich praktisch nichts, außer das Corsair und SeaSonic vollmodulares KM haben


----------



## Delusa (26. November 2012)

Ohh mano was das wieder?


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2012)

Du kannst alle Kabel abziehen. Auch das 24 Pin Kabel.


----------



## coroc (26. November 2012)

*K*abel*m*anagement ist das


----------



## Delusa (26. November 2012)

Bq hat das doch auch


----------



## coroc (26. November 2012)

Ja, aber nur für alles bis auf den 24 Anschluß, was aber auch nix macht, da man den sowieso immer braucht


----------



## Delusa (26. November 2012)

Ok hab mich jetzt für das entschieden http://geizhals.at/de/861372


----------



## coroc (26. November 2012)

Damit machst du nix falsch


----------



## Delusa (26. November 2012)

Ja die einkaufslieste ist lang mobo cpu arbeitspeicher festplate netzteil und noch ne graka dazugekauft


----------



## hirschi-94 (27. November 2012)

Auf Hartware.net gibt es ein neues Review zum P10 650 mit einer ausführlichen Chromadokumentation


----------



## poiu (27. November 2012)

habt ihr das schon gesehen

Heroic Register reader battles EXPLODING COMPUTER ? The Register


----------



## coroc (27. November 2012)

Alter Schwede...Sieht ja schon heftig aus...


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2012)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Auf Hartware.net gibt es ein neues Review zum P10 650 mit einer ausführlichen Chromadokumentation


 
Das Fazit ist ja geradezu niederschmetternd.  
Interessant finde die die Tabelle mit den Lautstärken. Schon erschreckend wie laut die stärkeren Modell werden. 
Allerdings würde mich mal interessieren ob man den Unterschied bei 70% Auslastung wirklich hören kann.


----------



## poiu (28. November 2012)

das explodierte NT ist wohl ein Jersey CP4-420WS

das CP4 ist wohl eine Abkürzung für Crap^4

http://www.acos-it.de/_img/_products/_pdf/Datenblatt_Jersey_CP4420WS.pdf

http://geizhals.at/de/417215


----------



## coroc (28. November 2012)

Was ist das denn für ein Teil?!

Das ist völlig veraltet. 

Hat das Teil den keine Schutzschaltungen oder hab ich die Übersehen?


----------



## coroc (16. Dezember 2012)

Ähhm....Ich bräuchte Entschedinugshilfe und erlaube mir mal nen kleinen Doppelpost 

Nämlich: Welches ist besser? Das 


Sea Sonic X-Series X-560 560W ATX 2.3 (SS-560KM) (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder das


be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.3 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
?


Ich stehe nämlich vor der Entscheidung welches ich mir wünschen soll.

Seasonic:

+ vollmodulares Kabelmanagement
+ Semipassiv


- nur eine 12V Schiene (spielt das so eine große Rolle?)



BeQuiet:


+ auch unter vollast praktisch unhörbar
+ mehrere 12V Schienen


- ATX Kabel fest verbaut


Hab ich was  vergessen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Dezember 2012)

Ja, single Rail ist ein Punkt, siehe hier
Darüber hinaus ist das Seasonic nicht soo leise, wenn der Lüfter anläuft...

Und auch sehe ich semi Lüfterlos nicht unbedingt als Vorteil, denn das hat zwei Nachteile: erstens senkt(!) es die Haltbarkeit aufgrund höherer Temperaturen und ev. gar Hot Spots. Und zum anderen ists extremsst doof, wenn du genau am Übergang vom lüfterlosen zum belüfteten Betrieb bist...


----------



## Olstyle (16. Dezember 2012)

Zu dem Link: Da steht übrigens ausdrücklich drin dass Single Rail für die 500-600 Watt Klasse noch kein Problem ist .


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Dezember 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zu dem Link: Da steht übrigens ausdrücklich drin dass Single Rail für die 500-600 Watt Klasse noch kein Problem ist .


 Hängt davon ab, ob man 'ne OCP hat, oder nicht.

In der Regel bedeutet Single Rail keine OCP und auch SCP nicht wirklich tolle implementiert. Ergo: Nix gut für Hardware (und auch Netzteil).


----------



## Olstyle (16. Dezember 2012)

Eben eine solche OCP hat das Seasonic aber.
Zusammengefasst sehe ich daher keinen Grund dem X-560 seine Single Rail vor zu werfen.


----------



## coroc (17. Dezember 2012)

Ok. Dann bedanke ich mich mal recht herlich 

Ich tendiere jetzt mehr zum BeQuiet, weil das wirklich leiser ist und da mein airflow nicht vorhanden bis Miserabel ist 

Noch eine kleine Frage: In welchem Ausmaß leidet die Lebensdauer eines Netzteils, wenn man den ursprünglichen Luffi blockiert und nen andren obens aufs Netzteil draufbastelt?


----------



## Uter (17. Dezember 2012)

Im schlimmsten Fall: Totalausfall.
Wenn du dich nicht sehr gut mit der Materie auskennst, dann würde ich dir von Basteleien an Netzteilen dringend abraten und wenn du dich sehr gut damit auskennst, dann würdest du sicher nicht so eine Pfuschlösung in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## coroc (17. Dezember 2012)

Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht. Basteln werde ich nicht...Dann hoff ich mal, dass das NT bis Weihnchten überlebt...


----------



## Frosdedje (5. Januar 2013)

Jetzt wieder was zum quizzen. 
Ich habe in den Weiten des Netzs ein Foto von der Elektronik eines Solytech-Netzteils (werden manche 
von Power Color kennen, wo eine Netzteilserie diese Platine verwendet) gefunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von welchen Hersteller ist das Netzteil und wie heißt das Modell?


----------



## Blauschwein (6. Januar 2013)

Vergleicht mal die Leistungsdaten des  Bq E9 480W mit dem Coba Nitrox 600W . Beide sind Quadrail, beide bieten pro Rail 18A. Das Bq bietet 2x 6+2 pin, das Intertech hingegen nur 1x 6+2 pin und einmal 6 pin.

Von den Belastbarkeiten verkraftet das Intertech (ist meins) auch 2mal 8 pin, oder irre ich mich da? Und: stellt jeder CM-PCIe-Anschluss EINE 12V Schiene dar? (also bei beiden NTs: 12*18= 216W?) Oder sind die intern anders verteilt, bspw. 1,5 mal die Kraft einer auf dem Typenschild angegebenen 12V Schiene pro 6fach/8fach Stecker? 
Stellt ein 8pin 150W, ein 6Pin 75W? 


Gruß
BS


----------



## Philipus II (6. Januar 2013)

Zum normalen nitrox gibt es keinen brauchbaren Test. Das Netzteil ist daher bis zum Beweis als potentiell gefährlich eingestuft. Wie die Schaltung aufgebaut ist, ist ebenfalls unbekannt. Ich weiß nur, dass das Inter-Tech nitroX nobility 700 statt den angegebenen zwei Rails real nur eine hat, wie eine Analyse der Platine ergibt.


----------



## Blauschwein (6. Januar 2013)

Ich bin nicht in der Lage, anahnd von Platinenfotos die Anzahl der Schienen zu erkennen, allerdings habe ich hier Innenbilder des nächst kleineren Modells der Reihe, dem 500Wätter: IT-7500SG. Wenn das hilft? Leistungsdaten hierzu.

Was ist ein brauchbarer Test? kurzes Review(500W), Test mit Spannungsverläufen. Rückschlüsse vom 500er auf 600er halte ich für legitim.

Gruß BS


----------



## Philipus II (7. Januar 2013)

Ok, stimmt. Christophs Reviews sind nützlich. Das Netzteil ist dann aebr wirklich schon uralt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Januar 2013)

CWT PSH...
Ich würd so einen Schinken eher wegschmeißen als nutzen (OK, ich selbst nutze mein PSH wohl eventuell auch noch).

Grund: das Design litt wohl unter Hot Spots, Spannungsregulation ist wohl ab 700W auch nicht mehr soo toll. OCP ist auch recht eng. Die +12V Verteilung würde ich auch eher in die Kategorie unbrauchbar bis bescheuert stecken. (CPU macht sich über 2 Rails breit, ein PCIe Anschluss hängt zusammen mit der CPU, die sich über 2 Rails breit macht und ähnliche Scherze)...


----------



## Blauschwein (7. Januar 2013)

Na dann in die Vollen:

Um hier Infos empfangen zu können muss entweder ich mehr verstehen, oder ihr (Stefan) mehr erklären. Wenn ihr Links habt, um mir die folgenden Fragen zu erklären, würde mich sehr freuen!

CWT und PSH sind Platinen, bzw. Schaltungsdesigns? Wo kann ich was über sie finden, was gibt es alles für welche?

Hotspots, wenn thermisch gemeint, ignoriere ich vorerst, da das NEtzteil a) bei mir schon Jahre läuft und auch gefordert wurde und  b) in diesem Design aus wohl genau diesem Grund ein 80er zusätzlich zum 120mm Fan vorhanden ist

Spannungsregelung ab 700W ist für mich nicht relevant  Und die Tests, die ich gelesen habe, die mal übers Äußerliche hinausgehen bemängeln die Spannungstabilität bei dieser Serie nicht.

Was mich wirklich interessiert ist die von dir angesprochene krude Verteilung der 12V Schienen. 
Auf welches Netzteil/welches Design/Was beziehst du dich bei der Aussage? Und wo kann ich so etwas Nachlesen?

Ich besitze dieses Netzteil nicht etwa, weil ich treuer Intertech Fanboy bin, sondern weil ich kein Geld habe, mir ein Neues zu kaufen, bzw. dies auch nicht einsehe, wenn ich bisher gut damit gefahren bin. Dies kommt nicht von ungefähr, da das NT durchaus nicht zu den Böllern gerechnet werden darf. Das es sich nicht bei den wirklich Guten einreiht mag sein, sonst wäre es wohl auch bekannter.


----------



## Frosdedje (7. Januar 2013)

> CWT und PSH sind Platinen, bzw. Schaltungsdesigns?


CWT ist der Hersteller für Netzteilelektroniken und Platinen (wie z.B bei Enermax, Acbel Polytech, HEC, Jou Jye, Super Flower etc.), genauer genommen, 
die Abkürzung für den Namen "Channel Well Technology".
PSH ist der Name einer alten netzteilserie von CWT gewesen, dessen Nachfolger als  PSH II -Serie bekannt ist. (allerdings fällt mit 
auf die Schnelle kaum ein PC-Netztil mit PSH II-Platine ein)



> Wo kann ich was über sie finden


Ein Ansatz ist, sich über technisch verwandte Netzteile mit CWT PSH-Platine zu informieren, die ähnliche Bauteile und Schaltungen verwenden (über jeweilge Reviews).
Bei der PSH-Reihe kann man einige alte Thermaltake ToughPower-Netzteile mit den Modellnamen W0103- bis W0106; W0116 und 117; W0131 und W0172RU, 
Hiper Type R II (680- und 880W) und Type M (630- bis 880W); In Win Commander (650- bis 850W); Xigmatek NRP-HP mit 650-, 750- und 850W
und die XClio StabelPower-Reihe bis 850W zu rate ziehen.



> was gibt es alles für welche?


Wenn es um CWT geht:
Da gäbe es z.B die PUC-Serie (am Beispiel des Xigmatek NPR-HC 1200W) [gibt es in unterschiedliche Effizienzklassen]; PUO-Reihe (wie hier am Thermaltake ToughPower XT Gold 1275W);
PUQ-Serie [gibt es als (B) mit 80 Plus bronze-Effizienz und (G) mit 80 plus Gold-Zertifizierung] (Beipsiel: LEPA G Series 850W); PSH II-Reihe (Beispiel); DSAII-Reihe (da kann man die Corsair 
CX-Reihe von 430- bis 600W nennen) GPA/GPB-Reihe (wird z.ab in der LEPA N-Reihe verwendet) und noch einige weitere serien, über die ich nicht viel weiß.




> Was mich wirklich interessiert ist die von dir angesprochene krude Verteilung der 12V Schienen.
> Auf welches Netzteil/welches Design/Was beziehst du dich bei der Aussage? Und wo kann ich so etwas Nachlesen?


Es geht um den EPS12V-Standard, der für den Serverbereich (mit mehrere CPUs auf einen mainboard) konzipiert wurde und zwei +12V-Leitungen für die CPUs vorsah und bei einige 
alte Netzteilserie wie die genannte CWT PSH-Reihe wurde so eine Lastverteilung auch verwendet (nicht immer bei allen PSH-basierende Netzteilen, aber bei den meisten Netzteilen schon).

Und bei dem Inter-tech Coba Nitrox kann man nur hoffen, dass es mit Glück wie beim Aerocool HorsePower 750W aussieht, dass die PCIe-Stecker jeweils 
zwei +12V-Leitungen beanspruchen und der ATX12V nur eine belegt.
Mit Pech sieht die Lastverteilung sonst so wie beim In Win Commander 650W aus, die Stefan Payne kurz erklärt hatte und für heutige Rechner Käse ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Januar 2013)

Blauschwein schrieb:


> CWT und PSH sind Platinen, bzw. Schaltungsdesigns? Wo kann ich was über sie finden, was gibt es alles für welche?


CWT ist der Hersteller des ganzen (Chanell Well Technology), PSH ist die Plattform bzw der Name der Plattform.

Gibt halt relativ viel von einigen Herstellern, das unterschiedlich benannt wird...


Blauschwein schrieb:


> Hotspots, wenn thermisch gemeint, ignoriere ich vorerst, da das NEtzteil a) bei mir schon Jahre läuft und auch gefordert wurde und  b) in diesem Design aus wohl genau diesem Grund ein 80er zusätzlich zum 120mm Fan vorhanden ist


Hot Spots führen zu einem schnelleren ableben bzw defekt 



Blauschwein schrieb:


> Was mich wirklich interessiert ist die von dir angesprochene krude Verteilung der 12V Schienen.
> Auf welches Netzteil/welches Design/Was beziehst du dich bei der Aussage? Und wo kann ich so etwas Nachlesen?


Auf mein 680W Hiper, ebenfalls CWT PSH Basis.
Da ist die Verteilung, wie ich sagte...

Das sollte normaler weise in der Dokumentation zu deinem Gerät zu finden sein. Auf Deutsch: Handbuch


----------



## Blauschwein (8. Januar 2013)

Ok, Danke für die Erklärungen soweit!

Gibt es für mich denn die Möglichkeit, mich irgendwie von der Belastbarkeit des NTs zu überzeugen? Kann man die Unterscheidung zwischen den versch. Aufteilungen der Schienen an Platinenfotos erkennen? Gibt es eine praktikable Lösung die Last irgendwie zu simulieren? Was ist zu erwarten, wenn ich mein NT einer 2x8pin Graka aussetze und Last anliegt? Pc stürtzt ab? Lichter in der Wohnung aus? Mächtige Explosionen? Was? Mit Blick auf die im NT verbauten Schutzschaltungen.

Die Frage ist halt ob die Differenz zw. dem, was an diesem NT bisher problemlos lief (q6600@3ghz und oc 8800GTX) und dem, was kommen soll (haswell 4570k oc und vmtl. hd7970) das NT zum einknicken bringen wird?


----------



## DrDave (8. Januar 2013)

Bei Überlast sollte sich der PC einfach ausschalten.


----------



## Blauschwein (9. Januar 2013)

Das ist die Frage.  Was könnte denn alternativ passieren?


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Januar 2013)

Abstürze, Freezes, BSODs, Explosionen...


----------



## Systemcrash (9. Januar 2013)

Unangenehme Gerüche, lustige Geräusche. Also ähnlich wie Blähungen 

Oder eben die Hardware-Himmelung der restlichen Komponenten.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (12. Januar 2013)

Rein aus Interesse, weil ich selbst eins besitze: Weiß eigentlich jemand warum es das Corsair AX 650 in Deutschland nicht mehr gibt, bzw. warum es allgemein momentan sehr schlecht verfügbar ist? Rein von der Technik her ist es ja ein top NT und war mit knapp 120€ auch nicht sooo teuer. Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die Nachfrage zu gering war dass es deshalb nun nicht mehr angeboten wird.


----------



## Frosdedje (12. Januar 2013)

> Weiß eigentlich jemand warum es das Corsair AX 650 in Deutschland nicht  mehr gibt, bzw. warum es allgemein momentan sehr schlecht verfügbar ist?


Das AX 650W von Corsair ist wie alle andere AX-Modelle mit 80 Plus Gold-Zertifizierung Auslaufmodelle d.h die gibt es kaum noch im Handel und die wurden durch die 
80 Plus Platin-Version der AX- und durch die AXi-Serie erseitzt, die aber erst ab 760W losgehen und ob man die nach unten ausbauen wird, sieht in den Sternen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Januar 2013)

So, mein 550W Gerät, das von *the name thou shallt not speak*, hergestellt wurde, ist heute bei mir eingetroffen.

Bad news: Single Rail
Good news: knallt beim kurzen weit weniger als ein Enermax Plattenmax...
Kann sein, dass es 'ne bessere SCP hat, oder aber dass einfach nur weniger Energie im LLC Kreis vorhanden ist.

Lüfter ist OK, im Lüfterlosen modus hab ich ihn nicht zum laufen gebracht, allerdings auch nur mit dem 'kleinen' Rechner getestet. Muss das Gerät noch mal in 'den großen Rechner' einbauen, bisserl übervolten und schauen, ob ich den Lüfter zum anspringen/hochdrehen bekomme.

Alles in allem durchaus recht brauchbares Gerät, mit einigen Ecken und Kanten...


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (12. Januar 2013)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Das AX 650W von Corsair ist wie alle andere AX-Modelle mit 80 Plus Gold-Zertifizierung Auslaufmodelle d.h die gibt es kaum noch im Handel und die wurden durch die
> 80 Plus Platin-Version der AX- und durch die AXi-Serie erseitzt, die aber erst ab 760W losgehen und ob man die nach unten ausbauen wird, sieht in den Sternen.


 
Ah, verstehe. Dank dir! Ist ja blöd dass es da nun kein Corsair NT für die relevanteren Watt-Bereiche mehr gibt. Aber sei's drum - aufgrund der Supportunzulänglichkeiten bei Corsair würde ich momentan eh zu einer anderen Marke wechseln...


----------



## poiu (14. Januar 2013)

@h.101 Corsair steht wie einige andere US Marken auf Hochwatt Monster, dein AX650 reicht in denn USA ja grade mal für ein i3 + Onboard Graka 

Aktuell ist das NT noch gut, aber wenn du was neues suchen willst und das vernüntiger dimensioniert sein soll musst du die Marke Wechseln, Enermax, Cougar, Be Quiet... oder der Original Hersteller von deinem AX650, was in dem Fall Seasonic Wäre.
Dieser bietet die Serie auch von 400-1200W an.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Januar 2013)

Dazu kommt, dass die Corsair Geräte generell NICHT empfehlenswert sind, da einerseits laut und andererseits auf Schutzschaltungen verzichtet wurde...

Bevor ich mir 'nen Corsair freiwillig kauf, nehm ich mir eins von *the name thou shall not speak*.
Die sind dann wenigstens nicht allzu laut...


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (14. Januar 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> @h.101 Corsair steht wie einige andere US Marken auf Hochwatt Monster, dein AX650 reicht in denn USA ja grade mal für ein i3 + Onboard Graka
> 
> Aktuell ist das NT noch gut, aber wenn du was neues suchen willst und das vernüntiger dimensioniert sein soll musst du die Marke Wechseln, Enermax, Cougar, Be Quiet... oder der Original Hersteller von deinem AX650, was in dem Fall Seasonic Wäre.
> Dieser bietet die Serie auch von 400-1200W an.



Du weißt doch: Hubraum ist durch nichts zu ersetzen! 

Nee, im Ernst - mein AX650 läuft bisher tadellos (ok, das erste war nach drei Monaten abgeschmiert ) und ich sehe keinen Grund warum ich es tauschen sollte. Effizienztechnisch sollte ich noch in einem erträglichen Bereich liegen mit dem 2500k @ 4,5 GHz und der 7970 @1150 MHz, SoKa, und und und. Nur werde ich, wie bereits erwähnt, in Zukunft zur Konkurrenz gehen, bei der Unternehmensphilosophie und (für mich) eher sinnfreien Angebotspalette an Netzteilen.




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, dass die Corsair Geräte generell NICHT empfehlenswert sind, da einerseits laut und andererseits auf Schutzschaltungen verzichtet wurde...
> 
> Bevor ich mir 'nen Corsair freiwillig kauf, nehm ich mir eins von *the name thou shall not speak*.
> Die sind dann wenigstens nicht allzu laut...


 
Generell? Also ich kann mich an "damals" erinnern, da hat man links und rechts die AX-Serie gelobt, weil sie von der Seasonic X... Baureihe abstammen und vorzüglichste Technik haben. Gut, die Sanyo-Denki Lüfter mögen in höheren Auslastungsbereichen lauter sein, bei meinem NT höre ich jedoch gar nix - selbst bei Furmark und Prime95 gleichzeitig. Klar bewegt sich das nicht in Auslastungszonen von 80-90%.  Welche Schutzschaltungen fehlen denn bei dem AX im Vgl. etwa zu BQT Dark Power oder Enermax Revolution NT's?

Du magst sicher gute Gründe haben, aber ist die Aussage nicht etwas hart, dass du eher LC Power oder Superblümchen oder weiß der Geier was vorziehen würdest?


----------



## poiu (14. Januar 2013)

ach ich vermute ist wie mit dme Autos und Harly Davidsions, ein PC denn man nicht hört ist wie ein Elektro Auto -> Das Elektroauto der Zukunft - à la Simpsons - YouTube 

Corsiar hat in vielen Serien Probleme mit dem Lüftern gehabt, das AX hat denn gleichen Lüfter wie das Seasonic Original, aber die Kugellager sind einigen trotzdem zu laut


----------



## Frosdedje (14. Januar 2013)

DreamWare Computer hat von einen Cougar GX-S Netzteil, hier vom 500W-Modell, Foto von der Elektronik 
aufgenommenund als ich diese zm ersten mal angesehen hatte, hatte ich einen leichten Schock bekommen :
Denn die Elektronik war kein CompuCase/HEC basierendes, sondern ein Fata Andysona aus der S series wie bei der LC-Power Gold Series. 
Immerhin stimmt die Performance des Modells, wie ein heute veröffentlichter hardwaresecrets-Review zum Cougar GX-S 500W bestätigt.

Aber irgendwie stellt sich bei mir folgende Frage:
Warum lässt die Retailmarke von CompuCase/HEC die Elektronik in der GX-S Serie noch Andyson auftragsfertigen und greift nicht zu der hauseigene xxxTG-Plattform ab 400W zurück?
Meine größte Vermutung wäre, dass die Auftragsfertigung für Cougar günstiger wäre als die eigene xxxTG-Reihe wäre und die GX-S Reihe als preislich rentabeles und leises Netzteil
auf dem Markt kommen soll, zumal im 400-500W mit 80 Plus Gold schon Konkurrenz als Super Flower Golden Green Pro 400 / 450W, Seasonic G-Series 450W, LC Power-Gold Series 400W, 
FSP Forton/Source Aurum 400W und be quiet Straight Power E9 400/ 450W vorhanden ist.


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Januar 2013)

Will hier mal was positives zu Seasonic sagen. 
Ich hab am Montag mein etwas über 2Jahre altes Seasonic X560 (nur das Netzteil ohne Kabel) eingeschickt weil es defekt war. 
Heute kam ein Paket zurück mit einem neuen Seasonic X650 Netzteil originalverpakt inkl. aller Kabel 
Ich hätte nicht gedacht das es so schnell geht und ich sogar noch ein besseres im Austausch bekomme


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2013)

Sowas hast du bei BeQuiet auch.
Die schicken dir auch schon mal 3 oder 4 Stück nacheinander weil es irgendwo nicht klappt.
Da sind die schon sehr geludlig. 
Bei Corsair bekommst du nach 6 Monaten mal eine Bestätigung per Mail dass das defekte Netzteil bei ihnen eingegangen ist.


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Januar 2013)

Naja bei Seasonic wird ja auch oft beanstandet das sie keinen deutschen Support haben wie BeQuiet. 
Das stimmt auch wenn man den Support kontaktiert sollte man es in englisch machen weil der in Holland ist aber man schickt es dann zu einer Firma in Deutschland. 
Also man muss es nicht teuer nach Holland schicken und dann Wochen auf Ersatz warten (das war auch meine erste Befürchtung weshalb ich mir gleich ein neues Ersatznetzteil gekauft habe)
Etz muss ich noch überlegen welches ich behalte und welches verkauft wird, ich werde mich wahrscheinlich vom neuen BeQuiet trennen weil das X doch etwas teurer war.


----------



## poiu (17. Januar 2013)

Ja in Deutschland macht denn Support der Distributor Sander Computer, Support ist auch in D. erreichbar 

du hast ein X660 bekommen weil das X560 EOL ist, die Unterschiede sind aber minimal

Wenn du das Ersatz NT Online gekauft hast, gibt es ja noch 14 Tage Rückgaberecht XD


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Januar 2013)

Ne, habs beim Händler hier in der nähe gekauft aber auch so würd ichs nicht machen.
Ein sehr großer und für mich sehr positiver Unterschied ist ich brauch keine Adapter mehr, von IDE zu PCI-E, für meine 2te GTX460 weil das Netzteil ja 4x8Polige PCI-E Anschlüsse hat
Was ich nicht ganz versteh warum gibt es bei dem Netzteil 2 mal den CPU Anschlüsse? Ein 2x4 Poliger und einmal einen reinen 8 Poligen? Gibts schon Mainboards wo man 2x8Polige braucht?


----------



## Uter (17. Januar 2013)

Klar, Boards mit 2 Sockeln.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2013)

Nicht nur da. Bei X58 und X78 Boards hab ich auch schon ein paar "normale" mit doppeltem CPU-Anschluss gesehen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Januar 2013)

Uter schrieb:


> Klar, Boards mit 2 Sockeln.



Ok, da wusste ichs, aber das sind so extreme Randerscheinungen das ich nicht denke das ein Hersteller seine Netzteile danach richtet.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Nicht nur da. Bei X58 und X78 Boards hab ich auch schon ein paar "normale" mit doppeltem CPU-Anschluss gesehen.



Krass das erklärt es schon eher. Ich dachte eigentlich das die CPUs immer Sparsamer werden was ein leichter Widerspruch zu einem zusätzlichen Stecker ist.....


----------



## coroc (18. Januar 2013)

Die heutigen sind ja auch sparsam. Die Zeiten von von Sockel 1156/1366 sind ja vorbei. Da war sowas aber noch nötig.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2013)

Auf den High-End Plattformen stagniert die TDP, dafür steigt die Leistung weiter, runter ging der Verbrauch noch nicht. Nur bei der Mittelklasse von Intel ging die TDP zuletzt zurück.
(Ja ich weiß dass die TDP nicht direkt dem Verbrauch entspricht, aber ein.  Richtwert ist sie allemal)


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2013)

In der Regel brauchst du bei solchen Boards den zweiten 8 Pin Anschluss aber nur wenn du die CPU stark übertakten willst. LN² und sowas halt.
Denn dann zieht sie sehr viel Strom und da reicht denn ein 8 Pin einfach nicht mehr.
Aber der normale User kommt da nicht hin.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2013)

Ist natürlich Reserve und elektrisch(am Stecker, bei den Leiterbahnen die von da ab gehen kann es anders sein) noch lange nicht Notwendig, aber da es die Boards gibt wird das natürlich von den NT Herstellern dankend angenommen. Der Stecker mehr kostet nicht viel, ist aber wieder ein tolles Verkaufsargument.


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

Kann mir einer nen Netzteil für meinen i5 760 @4ghz und ati 7950 empfehlen? Will weitehrin mit meiner Wakkü Hardcore übertakten.


----------



## b0s (27. Januar 2013)

Schau dich im Bereich 550 bis 750 Watt um, bei den bekannten Branchengrößen (BQ/SS/Enermax/Cougar?/...). Ich persönlich würde jederzeit wieder zu 80+ gold greifen.


----------



## coroc (27. Januar 2013)

vielleicht nen BeQuiet StraightPower E9 580W...


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Januar 2013)

ikomiko schrieb:


> Kann mir einer nen Netzteil für meinen i5 760 @4ghz und ati 7950 empfehlen? Will weitehrin mit meiner Wakkü Hardcore übertakten.


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...brauche-passendes-netzteil-2.html#post4937832

Ich glaub es reicht, wenn wir diese Diskussion in einem Thread führen...


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Januar 2013)

Ein sehr preiswertes Netzteil wird von Hardware Insights getestet. Hersteller: Solytech/Deer...


----------



## coroc (30. Januar 2013)

Das ist ja ganz schän hart... Einmal Übelst hässlich...und dann noch dann auch nur einen 4 Pin CPU sowie keinen  PCIe Stecker 

Das Netzteil ist einfach nur lächerlich...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Januar 2013)

Naja, preiswert (Das würde ja implizieren, dass es einen Wert hätte) ist es nicht gerade, sondern eher billig!


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Januar 2013)

Na, das 'übelst hässlich' ist ansichtssache. Ist halt nicht schwarz lackiert und im standard Computer grau. Das find ich jetzt nicht so schlimm...

Die elektrischen Daten sind aber umso interessanter. Nicht einmal 160W, oder so, schafft das Gerät innerhalb der ATX Spezifikation...


----------



## ekwinoks (30. Januar 2013)

Da ich nicht extra nen Thread dafür aufmachen will, stelle ich die Frage mal hier: Mein Rechner ist etwas über 4 Jahre alt und ich kaufe mir demnächst neue Teile.

Derzeit ist drin: C2Q 9550 @ 3,4 GHz, AMD6850 1GB, 1 SSD + 3 HDDs, 4GB DDR2, Scythe Mugen, Blu Ray Laufwerk, Creative Soundkarte. UND mein Netzteil: beQuiet mit 530W (weiß nicht mehr genau welches, ist aber halt schon 4-5 Jahre alt).

Nun zu meiner Frage: Sollte ich in Anbetracht der neuen Teile (Core i5 3570k (habe nur leichtes OC vor), AMD 7970, 8 GB DDR3, Rest wie oben) auch ein neues Netzteil kaufen? Bisher hat mir meins gute Dienste geleistet und ich vermisse auch nichts. Vielleicht vergesse ich aber auch was und daher die Frage an euch


----------



## Systemcrash (30. Januar 2013)

Genauere Angaben zu deinem NT wären nett  . Typ, Leistung auf +12V

Mit aktuellen Markennetzteilen würde ein 450W eigentlich schon locker reichen


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Januar 2013)

ekwinoks schrieb:


> beQuiet mit 530W (weiß nicht mehr genau welches, ist aber halt schon 4-5 Jahre alt).


Sicher, dass es nicht 6-7 Jahre sind? (2006)
Ein 530W be quiet kann eigentlich nur ein L7 sein (kein CM) oder ein P6 (CM). Und letzteres ist uralt. Auch das L7 würde ich nicht mit deinem System kombinieren wollen.


ekwinoks schrieb:


> Nun zu meiner Frage: Sollte ich in Anbetracht der neuen Teile (Core i5 3570k (habe nur leichtes OC vor), AMD 7970, 8 GB DDR3, Rest wie oben) auch ein neues Netzteil kaufen? Bisher hat mir meins gute Dienste geleistet und ich vermisse auch nichts. Vielleicht vergesse ich aber auch was und daher die Frage an euch


Ja, auf jeden Fall.
Das P6 ist absolut NICHT zeitgemäß, aber auch das L7 ist nicht unbedingt optimal für das, was du vor hast. AFAIR schaut es auch mit den Anschlüssen im Falle des P6 sehr schlecht aus - sprich du hast nicht die benötigten...
Sprich: Egal welches du hast, die Gefahr des plötzlichen Abschaltens besteht bei beiden.

Ergo: Du musst wohl ein neues anschaffen...


----------



## coroc (31. Januar 2013)

Es könnte auch das L8 sein...be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das ginge noch in Ordnung...


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Januar 2013)

coroc schrieb:


> Es könnte auch das L8 sein...


 Nö, weil das gabs vor 4-5 Jahren nicht. Auch das L7 ist zwar alt, aber nicht so alt.

Das muss also eher ein P6 sein. Oder noch nicht soo alt sein...


----------



## ekwinoks (1. Februar 2013)

Moin,
danke schonmal für eure Antworten. Habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut: Ist ein beQuiet Dark Power Pro (530 W), welches ich September 2008 gekauft habe. Es hat auch abnehmbare Anschlüsse (meintest du das vlt. mit CM = Cable Management?).

Habe eben mal nach dem P6 gegoogelt. Das könnte es an sich sein, aber meins sieht hinten anders aus. Bei mir sind die Anschlüße nicht blau und schwarz, sondern noch rot und gelb. Ich versuche mal ein Bild davon zu finden.

Edit: Hab eins ! Scheint so als ob ich mich getäuscht habe und meins 550W hat... Sorry für die Verwirrung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit2: Habe mich hier nochmal schlau gelesen bzgl. neuem Netzteil. Würde für mich dann auch ein 480W Teil reichen?


----------



## Hollinail (1. Februar 2013)

Ihr könnt mich liebhaben 

Morgen fliegt der "China-Böller" raus und es kommt ein TX750M rein, hurra.
Dann ist erstmal schluss mit aufrüsten, hüstel...

MFG



Hollinail schrieb:


> Ihr könnt mich liebhaben
> 
> Morgen fliegt der "China-Böller" raus und es kommt ein TX750M rein, hurra.
> Dann ist erstmal schluss mit aufrüsten, hüstel...
> ...


 
Das TX750M ist auch wieder rausgeflogen; lautes Geräusch bei Mausbewegung, extrem starkes Fiepen und zirpen, nerviger Lüfter der ständig anläuft und wieder stoppt und dabei ziemliche quietsch-Geräusche macht. Zu letzterem könnt ihr euch auf YT div. Videos anschauen!

MFG


----------



## coroc (18. Februar 2013)

*Thread wieder ausgrab*

Welcher Hersteller fertigt die Elektronik für die Corsair i Serie?


----------



## Philipus II (18. Februar 2013)

Flextronics


----------



## coroc (18. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank 

Taugen die was oder eher nicht?


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Februar 2013)

Eher nicht.

Haben 0 Erfahrung mit Consumer Geräten, dazu noch der billige Lüfter...

Und Single Rail isses auch noch...


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2013)

coroc schrieb:


> Vielen Dank
> 
> Taugen die was oder eher nicht?


 
Das mit dem USB Link bei den i Modelle ist ein netter Marketing Gag aber sinnlos.
Dazu kommt dass sie technisch nicht an die Seasonic Modelle heran reichen.

Ich habe mal ein paar getestet und mit dem Corsair Link gespielt. Eins ist mir dabei abgeraucht.


----------



## poiu (18. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein paar getestet und mit dem Corsair Link gespielt. Eins ist mir dabei abgeraucht.



hast denn selbst zerstörungsmodus gefunden


----------



## Systemcrash (18. Februar 2013)

So übel sind die Flextronics bei Server-NTs nicht mal. Aber über Lautstärke brauchen wir da nicht zu reden 

Mal was Anderes, ist was Neues im Bereich 400W Gold/Platin in Sicht? Derzeit tut sich da recht wenig, außer Seasonic und FSP gibts wohl kaum was auf deutschem Markt


----------



## poiu (18. Februar 2013)

aktuell nicht gehört, auf der Cebit wird es auch nichtviel neues geben


----------



## Systemcrash (18. Februar 2013)

Also wie üblich  

Wattmonster gibts genügend, nur die sinnvollen Größen fehlen


----------



## poiu (18. Februar 2013)

Langsam passiert ja was selbst LC hat nun ein 400W Gold NT


----------



## Systemcrash (18. Februar 2013)

Andyson? Great Wall? CWT?


----------



## Hollinail (18. Februar 2013)

Systemcrash schrieb:


> Andyson? Great Wall? CWT?


 
Andyson! Alle Lc Power 80+Gold, auch das LC1000 1KW Monster (welches gute Tests durchlaufen hat)


----------



## Philipus II (19. Februar 2013)

Zum LC-Power Gold Series 400W kommen vorraussichtlich diese Woche noch sehr ausführliche und interessante Informationen.


----------



## Systemcrash (19. Februar 2013)

Darf man gespannt sein?

Hab gesehen das die LC bei ca. 57€(400W) anfangen. Ist ein Bereich in dem man bekanntere Marken trifft


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2013)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Zum LC-Power Gold Series 400W kommen vorraussichtlich diese Woche noch sehr ausführliche und interessante Informationen.


 
Hast du schon die Hand an eins für ein Review?


----------



## Systemcrash (19. Februar 2013)

Als Meckerer muß ich wieder mal was loswerden  : Die Laufwerksanschlüsse sind dürftig, 2 IDE sind einfach zu wenig


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2013)

Ich habe jetzt noch nicht geguckt. Wie viele Sata hat es denn?


----------



## Philipus II (19. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du schon die Hand an eins für ein Review?


 Das könnte zutreffen


----------



## Systemcrash (19. Februar 2013)

400W: 4x SATA, 2 IDE

Bisserl dürftig


----------



## Hollinail (19. Februar 2013)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Das könnte zutreffen


 
Bin sehr gespannt darauf!


----------



## LiFaD1203 (21. Februar 2013)

Hallo. 
Ich will mir noch ne zweite GTX 670 einbauen (nen Kumpel will sich die GTX Titan holen, ich staub seine "alte" 670 ab^^), hab aber nur ein be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W Netzteil. Desweiteren sind ASRock Z77 Extreme4, 3570K @ 4,3Ghz, 16GB DDR3 1600, 2 Samsung SSD's, 6 140 mm Lüfter, Lüftersteuerung und ein optisches Laufwerk verbaut. 

Kann mir zwar eigentlich schon denken das es "knapp" wird bzw. nicht ausreichen wird, aber möchte trotzdem gerne eure Meinung dazu hören. 

MfG


----------



## Philipus II (23. Februar 2013)

https://www.computerbase.de/artikel/netzteile/2013/test-lc-power-gold-series-lc9450-400w/


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2013)

Sehr schöner Test. 
Ich bin mal neugierig wie lange LC Power braucht um die Sache mit dem 80+ Gold zu ergründen und dann den Fertiger so weit zu bringen dass das Netzteil auch wirklich 80+ Gold ist.
Das Netzteil hat für meinen Geschmack aber zu wenige Sata und IDE Stecker.


----------



## Systemcrash (23. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Netzteil hat für meinen Geschmack aber zu wenige Sata und IDE Stecker.





Hab ich aber schon erwähnt 

Naja, dem Auftragsfertiger würd ich nicht die Schuld zuschieben, der liefert in der Regel was bestellt wird. Wenn LC sagt das es noch etwas billiger sein könnte ist LC auch daran schuld


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (24. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Test.
> Ich bin mal neugierig wie lange LC Power braucht um die Sache mit dem 80+ Gold zu ergründen und dann den Fertiger so weit zu bringen dass das Netzteil auch wirklich 80+ Gold ist.
> Das Netzteil hat für meinen Geschmack aber zu wenige Sata und IDE Stecker.


 Um ehrlich zu sein bin ich aber für meinen Teil sehr überrascht. Okay, PFC und Ripple/Noise könnten besser sein, aber der Rest bewegt sich absolut im grünen Bereich. Scheinbar hat LC-Power es begriffen, dass es auf Dauer keine Lösung ist, Zeitbomben als Netzteile zu verbauen... 
Jedenfalls sind die neuen NTs ja um Welten besser wie die alten. Sollten sie so weiter machen, werde ich vielleicht letztendlich meine Meinung über LC-Power in den Wind schießen!


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2013)

Das LC Power ist zwar brauchbar geworden aber in der Preisklasse bekommst du auch das Straight E9 mit 400 Watt welches tatsächlich Gold schafft und mehr Anschlüsse hat.
Es gibt also keinen Grund das LC Power zu empfehlen.


----------



## poiu (24. Februar 2013)

Systemcrash schrieb:


> Hab ich aber schon erwähnt
> 
> Naja, dem Auftragsfertiger würd ich nicht die Schuld zuschieben, der liefert in der Regel was bestellt wird. Wenn LC sagt das es noch etwas billiger sein könnte ist LC auch daran schuld



Naja Andyson ist da auch schon negativ aufgefallen 

OEM-Netzteilbetrügereien: Wie Aerocool sein Strike-X 800 Watt 80+ Silber rettete und Andyson als OEM ein paar auf die Finger bekam : Ein Netzteiltest, ein überraschter Anbieter und eine saubere Stellungnahme

sonst kennen wir ja LC Power & Huntkey beide haben sich ja gegenseitig runtergezogen 

Huntkey kriegt hier dank LC kein Standbein in EU hin und LC hängt der Huntkey Crap nach 



Aber wie ich schon bei CB geschrieben hab, vermute ich das LC diesmal sich auf Andyson versprechen verlassen hat, sonst hätten die Philip oder mir kein Sample gegeben, die wissen das wir bei Listan an der CHroma testen. 

Um Vorwegzugreifen, hab noch keine ergebnisse bei meinem Sample.

Fazit beide Schuld, ich hoffe mal das solche Tests weiter wellen schlagen.

PS. 

schlimmer sind aber Hersteller die von manchen Modellen oder übergreifend keine Sample Verschicken


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> Um Vorwegzugreifen, hab noch keine ergebnisse bei meinem Sample


 
Wartest du auf Ersatz weil das erste abgeraucht ist?


----------



## poiu (24. Februar 2013)

Nein hatte keine Zeit, kurz nachdem das Sample hier eingetroffen ist war ich Privat abgelenkt, das teil lag schlicht hier herum


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2013)

Dann warte ich mal auf deinen Test und deine Meinung.


----------



## Systemcrash (24. Februar 2013)

Ich bin kein Andyson-Fan, nicht das es so rüberkam 

Aber ob LC überhaupt keine Schuld betrifft?

Und den Preis finde ich nicht so toll um das LC zu kaufen, die Anschlüsse finde ich auch dürftig


----------



## Hollinail (24. Februar 2013)

Mal zu Lc Power:

was haltet ihr den von dem Teil:

LC-Power LC1000 V2.3 Legion X2 1000W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das hält doch was es verspricht, lt. den Tests.


----------



## Systemcrash (24. Februar 2013)

Ist mit Sicherheit nicht ganz schlecht, aber

1. Wer braucht 1000W?

2. Wenn man es braucht, würde man da zu etwas mit Andyson-Technik greifen?


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2013)

Hollinail schrieb:


> Mal zu Lc Power:
> 
> was haltet ihr den von dem Teil:
> 
> ...


 
Nicht viel.
Ich meine es ist kein Müll oder so aber kommt an Seasonic, BeQuiet oder Enermax nicht mal im Ansatz heran.
Aber ein 1000 Watt Netzteil für 140€ kann auch nicht so gut sein.
Die Frage ist halt was du mit 1000 Watt willst? Stahlträger schweißen?


----------



## Hollinail (24. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht viel.
> Ich meine es ist kein Müll oder so aber kommt an Seasonic, BeQuiet oder Enermax nicht mal im Ansatz heran.
> Aber ein 1000 Watt Netzteil für 140€ kann auch nicht so gut sein.
> Die Frage ist halt was du mit 1000 Watt willst? Stahlträger schweißen?


 
Nur aus Interesse! Hole mir ja entweder ein Enermax oder ein Dark so um 550-750 W.
Welchen "Ansatz" meinst du denn? Lautstärke, Effizienz, da tun die sich bei 1KW nicht viel lt. Tests. Habe mich aus Neugier damit beschäftigt, weil es irgendwie Spannend ist der ganze PC-Kram.
Na gut, wer 1KW braucht der holt sich 1KW  aber für mein Sys reichen 550-750W mehr als genug.

Aber nicht nach dem Motto: Was nix kostet ist auch nix!?! Weil 140EURONEN für ein LC ist schon ne Menge. 

Und NEIN, ich arbeite nicht bei LC oder so, und bin auch kein Fan der Marke!

Ist nach der Suche auf Platz 2 und hat wohl auch schon zu genüge zufriedene Käufer gefunden.
http://geizhals.de/?cat=gehps&xf=365_88~360_1000~1248_1000~364_aktiv~1119_80+PLUS+Gold&sort=bew


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2013)

Das LC Power ist technisch nicht so weit wie ein 1kw Netzteil von Seasonic oder Enermax.
Dass ein 1kw Netzteil nicht leise sein kann ist klar aber Ripple Noise Werte sollten schon innerhalb der Spezifikation sein. 

Und bei Netzteil stimmt leider der Satz dass billig nichts taugt.
Natürlich sind 140€ eine Menge Geld aber eben nicht wenn du dir 1kw Netzteile anschaust.


----------



## Hollinail (24. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das LC Power ist technisch nicht so weit wie ein 1kw Netzteil von Seasonic oder Enermax.
> Dass ein 1kw Netzteil nicht leise sein kann ist klar aber Ripple Noise Werte sollten schon innerhalb der Spezifikation sein.
> 
> Und bei Netzteil stimmt leider der Satz dass billig nichts taugt.
> Natürlich sind 140€ eine Menge Geld aber eben nicht wenn du dir 1kw Netzteile anschaust.



Bei ÜBERLAST knapp außerhalb der Spezifikation!  Bitte lesen:

"Die +12 V-Schiene zeigt eine hohe Restwelligkeit, die allerdings erst bei Überlast knapp außerhalb der Spezifikation liegt, zumal im Verlauf keine Störungen zu erkennen sind. Dennoch schneiden +3,3 V und +5 V deutlich besser ab. Hier ist nicht nur der Verlauf konstant, sondern auch die Restwelligkeit gering mit bis zu 25,4 mV bzw. 28,1 mV. Gemessen an den schlechten ripple & noise-Werten, wie wir sie bei be quiet! oder AeroCool gesehen haben, sind 117 mV bei Volllast und auf +12 V noch vertretbar. Berücksichtigt man den Preis, steht LC Power wegen der mäßigen Standards am Markt gar nicht so schlecht da."

Quelle:
LC-Power LC1000 Legion X2 1000W - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow! Forum


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2013)

Lies du mal. 



> Die +12 V-Schiene zeigt eine hohe Restwelligkeit


Bedeutet also dass die Restwelligkeit immer hoch ist und bei Überlast außerhalb der Spezifikation landet. 
So oder so betrachtet ist das schlecht und wenn du das schön reden willst dann nur zu. 

Andere Netzteile haben immer sehr geringe Restwelligkeiten.
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 850 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## Hollinail (24. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Lies du mal.
> 
> Bedeutet also dass die Restwelligkeit immer hoch ist und bei Überlast außerhalb der Spezifikation landet.
> So oder so betrachtet ist das schlecht und wenn du das schön reden willst dann nur zu.
> ...


 
Also ich möchte hier garantiert nichts schönreden! Natürlich ist das nicht so gut, aber betrachtet man Preis/Leistung und betreibt das 1KW Teil nicht gerade bei ÜBERLAST ist es doch ok. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

Mit den anderen Netzteilen stimme ich dir natürlich 100% zu. 
Messungen: Enermax Platimax 750 W : Platin und Hybrid: Highend-Netzteile von Enermax und Cooler Master

Welche be quiet! sind denn hier gemeint?
Zitat:"Gemessen an den schlechten ripple & noise-Werten, wie wir sie bei be quiet! oder AeroCool gesehen haben, sind 117 mV bei Volllast und auf +12 V noch vertretbar. Berücksichtigt man den Preis, steht LC Power wegen der mäßigen Standards am Markt gar nicht so schlecht da."


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. Februar 2013)

> Natürlich ist das nicht so gut, aber betrachtet man Preis/Leistung und betreibt das 1KW Teil nicht gerade bei ÜBERLAST ist es doch ok. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.



Prinzipiell hast du ja nicht ganz Unrecht, aber sieh es doch mal aus einem anderen Blickwinkel. Wenn man schon Hardware hat, die ein 1000 Watt Netzteil erfordert, wird man sicher ein paar Euros für ein Enermax, be quiet!, usw. über haben.


----------



## Philipus II (25. Februar 2013)

Oder man nimmt ein Coolermaster Silent Pro M2, das ist dann richtig günstig.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2013)

Hollinail schrieb:


> Also ich möchte hier garantiert nichts schönreden! Natürlich ist das nicht so gut, aber betrachtet man Preis/Leistung und betreibt das 1KW Teil nicht gerade bei ÜBERLAST ist es doch ok. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.



Aber wozu brauchst du ein 1kw NEtzteil?
Doch sicher um mehrere GPUs anzutreiben und wenn sich einer HArdware für ein paar Tausend Euro ins Case schraubt und dann nicht mehr so viel Geld über hat dass es nur zum Lc Power reicht dann hat er eben was falsch gemacht.
Für ein Single GPU System reicht immer ein 500 Watt Netzteil.
Mit zwei GPUs kaufst du dir maximal ein 850 Watt Netzteil.
Nur Freaks bauen sich mehr Karten ein aber sich dann nicht zum Spielen sondern eher zum Benchen und die kaufen sich so oder so High End Netzteile denn die schauen nicht ob sie 50€ sparen können.



Hollinail schrieb:


> Welche be quiet! sind denn hier gemeint?
> Zitat:"Gemessen an den schlechten ripple & noise-Werten, wie wir sie bei be quiet! oder AeroCool gesehen haben, sind 117 mV bei Volllast und auf +12 V noch vertretbar. Berücksichtigt man den Preis, steht LC Power wegen der mäßigen Standards am Markt gar nicht so schlecht da."


 
Keine Ahnung. Sowas steht da halt nicht. Vielleicht ein Pure Power L7 oder irgendein E5?  
Ein Dark Power P10 wird das sicher nicht sein.


----------



## soulpain (25. Februar 2013)

Logisch, 2010 gab es noch keine P10. Aber da gab es die DPP P8, wo be quiet! noch groß verkündet hat, dass die hohe Restwelligkeit kein Problem ist -- um anschließend genau das bei den P9 zu verbessern. Die Veteranen hier werden sich noch erinnern.


----------



## poiu (25. Februar 2013)

Wobei auch hier das P9 bei Vollast auf der 3,3V-Leitung über denn Spezifikationen lag.


----------



## Systemcrash (25. Februar 2013)

FSP oder bq-Problem?


----------



## Hollinail (25. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Für ein Single GPU System reicht immer ein 500 Watt Netzteil.
> Mit zwei GPUs kaufst du dir maximal ein 850 Watt Netzteil.
> 
> Keine Ahnung. Sowas steht da halt nicht. Vielleicht ein Pure Power L7 oder irgendein E5?
> Ein Dark Power P10 wird das sicher nicht sein.


 
Nein, ein Dark Power P10 wird es sicher nicht werden bei mir! 

Es wird bei mir ein: Enermax Platimax 750W ATX 2.3 (EPM750AWT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Februar 2013)

Systemcrash schrieb:


> FSP oder bq-Problem?


 
FSP hat damals arge Probleme mit Restwelligkeit gehat, insbesondere bei ihren LLC Resonanzwandler Designs...


----------



## soulpain (26. Februar 2013)

> Wobei auch hier das P9 bei Vollast auf der 3,3V-Leitung über denn Spezifikationen lag.


Stimmt und mir fällt auch gerade ein, dass LC Power mit seinem 1000-W-Netzteil 80 PLUS Gold noch vor be quiet! eingeführt hat.


----------



## Hollinail (26. Februar 2013)

soulpain schrieb:


> Stimmt und mir fällt auch gerade ein, dass LC Power mit seinem 1000-W-Netzteil 80 PLUS Gold noch vor be quiet! eingeführt hat.


 
Krass!

Aber auch wirklich verdient, bei 20% Auslastung schon eine Effizienz von knapp 90%! 
Quelle: LC-Power LC1000 Legion X2 1000W - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow! Forum

"Das LC Power knackt die 90 %-Effizienzmarke knapp und bis einschließlich 110 % Last bleibt der Wirkungsgrad bei 88-89 %."


----------



## poiu (26. Februar 2013)

dafür ist es nicht das leiseste und Andyson patzt bei denn Schutzschaltungen, das teil will schlicht bei überlast nicht abschalten 

1300W und irgendwas von 10V@12V Leitung. 

Mein Sample war aber bei 1000W auch nicht mehr goldig  


Trotzdem muss man sagen das es kein schlechtes Netzteil für denn Preis ist.


----------



## soulpain (26. Februar 2013)

Innere Werte und Verarbeitungsqualität : [Kurztest] Thermaltake Berlin - preiswerte Ü50-Party mit 630 Watt

Achtung, Achtung, wichtige Durchsage.

High Power heißt ab sofort HEC/Compucase und Matsushita/Panasonic ist in Wahrheit kein japanischer Spitzenlieferant, sondern ein Noname-Hersteller.


----------



## Hollinail (26. Februar 2013)

soulpain schrieb:


> Achtung, Achtung, wichtige Durchsage.
> 
> Matsushita/Panasonic ist in Wahrheit kein japanischer Spitzenlieferant, sondern ein Noname-Hersteller.



 Wer verbaut diese dinger? Be quiet! und/oder LC-Power?!


----------



## Philipus II (26. Februar 2013)

Tests am normalen Rechner sind auch bezüglich der Messwerte nahezu nutzlos. Das ist mehr Zufall als nachvollziehbares Testergebnis. Schade, dass THG auf die Chroma verzichtet, damit wirds im deutschen Raum langsam echt dünn.


----------



## poiu (26. Februar 2013)

Der Igor konzentriert sich auf andere Bereiche und macht NTs nur noch nebenher


----------



## soulpain (26. Februar 2013)

> Wer verbaut diese dinger? Be quiet! und/oder LC-Power?!


Ne, das machen aber z.B. Enermax, CWT oder Enhance.


----------



## Hollinail (26. Februar 2013)

soulpain schrieb:


> Ne, das machen aber z.B. Enermax, CWT oder Enhance.


 
Also brauch ich mir jetzt doch kein Platimax holen?


----------



## soulpain (26. Februar 2013)

Die sind vollkommen OK. War nur ein Spaß, weil THG da wieder was von Billigelko geschrieben hat, obwohl das nicht stimmt.


----------



## poiu (26. Februar 2013)

Ist vielleicht noch eine Textpassage aus dem letzen Test


----------



## Philipus II (26. Februar 2013)

Hat ihnen schon jemand nen Hinweis gegeben? Das wäre m.E. etwas netter als hier zu tratschen. Ich würde mich auch über einen Hinweis freuen, statt dass in anderen Foren Fehler herausgestellt werden.


----------



## poiu (26. Februar 2013)

Ja Mail ist raus


----------



## soulpain (26. Februar 2013)

_Och mensch poiu, lass uns doch den Spaß._

Denke aber auch, dass das einfach in Eile per copy & paste eingefügt wurde und er das eigentlich alles weiß.
Kann jedem mal passieren. Immerhin gibts auch Innenraumaufnahmen.


----------



## Philipus II (26. Februar 2013)

Sowas ist schnell mal passiert, und fachlich versierte Gegenleser im Netzteilbereich haben dann wohl die wenigsten Redaktionen.

BTT: Bezüglich Sekundärseite habe ich jetzt auch nicht gerade Glücksgefühle.


----------



## poiu (26. Februar 2013)

@soulpain so wie ich weiß sind ja durch seine kleinen Fehler schon einige beim abschreiben aufgefallen  
ist vielleicht Igors Wasserzeichen


----------



## Gast1666645802 (26. Februar 2013)

@Soulpain:
Verbessere mich bitte, aber die Deutschlandreihe stammt von HEC. FSP, Sirtec, CWT und Enhance durften ja auch schon mal ran, aber die Platine des Berlin hat irgendwie nichts mit High Power zu tun. 

Beim Panasonic-Cap hast Du leider Recht, da hatte ich ein falsches Bild in der Datenbank. Dieser Part ist gefixt und Bild und Text stimmen wieder. Es hieß nicht ganz umsonst: KURZtest. 

Sowas passiert in der Eile zwischen 2x Titan, Workstation, Audio und meinem Filius im Büro, der mir mit einem Ruck fast alle Kabel gekappt hat. 

@poiu: Danke für die Mail.

BTW:
Das Teil schluckt erstaunlich viel Überlast. Nur die Holdup-Time ist ganz offensichtlich bissl dünn (mein Kleiner hatte den großen Aus-Schalter für die Stromleiste auf halb acht bekommen und es spratzte eigentlich nur mal ganz kurz, System trotzdem aus)


----------



## moboKiller (26. Februar 2013)

kleines OT: kann jemand das Sharkoon SHa 450 empfehlen oder das Rasurbo Gaming&Power 550Watt will mir eins der beiden kaufen und ja mehr ist derzeit vom Budget net drin


----------



## Systemcrash (26. Februar 2013)

soulpain schrieb:


> Achtung, Achtung, wichtige Durchsage.
> 
> High Power heißt ab sofort HEC/Compucase und Matsushita/Panasonic ist in Wahrheit kein japanischer Spitzenlieferant, sondern ein Noname-Hersteller.



Wenn Ich schon Igor lese höre ich mit dem Lesen auf 

Mr. bequiet ist Gott und CWT grundsätzlich Müll hat mit seinen Diskussionen in diversen Foren alle Sympathiepunkte eingebüßt 



poiu schrieb:


> Der Igor konzentriert sich auf andere Bereiche und macht NTs nur noch nebenher



Naja, als Entschuldigung für solche groben Schnitzern ist das zu wenig


----------



## Gast1666645802 (26. Februar 2013)

Wer davon lebt, einen Feind zu bekämpfen, hat ein Interesse daran, dass er am Leben bleibt (Nietzsche)

Danke


----------



## Systemcrash (26. Februar 2013)

Seh es als konstruktive Kritik


----------



## Gast1666645802 (26. Februar 2013)

Die Kritik vernahm ich wohl, allein mir fehlt das Konstruktive 

Bei über 320 Artikeln in reichlich 2 Jahren, davon in den ersten Jahren noch parallel eine Vollzeitarbeit als leitender Programmierer, passieren ab und an auch mal Fehler. Auch die Emotionen kommen nie zu kurz, wenn man abends in Foren abhängt, nachdem man den ganzen Tag Frust mit Angestellten, Kunden und diversen OS-Herstellern geschoben hat. Man wird mit der Zeit ruhiger, auch deshalb, weil ich mittlerweile nur noch schreibe und das bisschen Programmieren in eine eigene, klitzekleine Firma ausgelagert habe. Jetzt habe ich sogar Zeit für meinen Sohn, der zwar erst 12 Monate ist, aber kein Kabel ungeschoren lässt.

CWT habe ich ich gefressen, so ein Drecksding hätte bei mir fast einen Bürobrand verursacht, hätte ich nicht Gott sei dank einen passenden Löscher an der Wand hängen. Mittlerweile sehe ich es etwas entspannter, aber ich war ein paar Monate echt nicht gut drauf. Verraucht war trotzdem alles.


----------



## Systemcrash (26. Februar 2013)

Wenn dir dir ein paar deiner Forenbeiträge durchliest merkst du vielleicht was ich meine  . Zugegeben, das wär viel Arbeit bei der Anzahl, aber wenns hilft 

Da war eben ab und zu deine Voreingenommenheit bzgl. diverser Marken so deutlich rauszulesen das man den Test als solches nicht neutral einstufen konnte.

Ich bin kein CWT-Fan, aber ein paar Corsairs laufen in meiner Umgebung mittlerweile seit über 5 Jahren (in den letzten Jahren habe ich keine Corsairs mehr verbaut) völlig zuverlässig. Gehe ich nach ein paar deiner Beiträge sollte das unmöglich sein. Umgekehrt hatte ich ein paar der sehr wenigen NT-Ausfälle ausgerechnet bei der Markenkombination die du als die ultimative bezeichnet hast 

Ich möchte das Thema nicht weiter hier ausschlachten, aber erwähnen wollte ich das trotzdem mal, da auch ich nicht ohne Charakterfehler bin  (Gegenargumente willkommen  )

Auf das wir uns in Zukunft nicht mehr über so was unterhalten müssen


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Februar 2013)

FormatC schrieb:


> @Soulpain:
> Verbessere mich bitte, aber die Deutschlandreihe stammt von HEC. FSP, Sirtec, CWT und Enhance durften ja auch schon mal ran, aber die Platine des Berlin hat irgendwie nichts mit High Power zu tun.


Doch, das schaut nach 'ner Mid Range High Power Platine aus. Indy Regelung macht HEC (momentan) nicht, die sind alle Gruppenreguliert. Und auch siehst du da irgendwo am Controller PCB 'ne HEC Nummer. Auch beim L8.



FormatC schrieb:


> Das Teil schluckt erstaunlich viel Überlast.


Nein, die Schutzschaltungen sind nicht ausreichend dimensioniert.



FormatC schrieb:


> CWT habe ich ich gefressen, so ein Drecksding hätte bei mir fast einen Bürobrand verursacht, hätte ich nicht Gott sei dank einen passenden Löscher an der Wand hängen. Mittlerweile sehe ich es etwas entspannter, aber ich war ein paar Monate echt nicht gut drauf. Verraucht war trotzdem alles.


Kann ich verstehen. Hast auch mit Manufakturen (außer Corsair) mal über CWT gesprochen?
Dort hörst auch eher Dinge, bei denen du dich an deiner Spucke verschluckst...



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Da war eben ab und zu deine Voreingenommenheit bzgl. diverser Marken so deutlich rauszulesen das man den Test als solches nicht neutral einstufen konnte.
> 
> Ich bin kein CWT-Fan, aber ein paar Corsairs laufen in meiner Umgebung mittlerweile seit über 5 Jahren (in den letzten Jahren habe ich keine Corsairs mehr verbaut) völlig zuverlässig.


1. Bei CWT ist das berechtigt. Da gabs auch noch den guckmalrein im Computerbase Forum, der drüber geschrieben hat. Und leider muss ich sagen, dass das meiste, was der geschrieben hat auch stimmt. Und bei dem, was er schreibt, da kann er nur für einen PSU Hersteller arbeiten. Und ist vermutlich selbst mal in China gewesen.

2. Vor 5 Jahren war der überwiegende Teil der Corsairs noch von Seasonic...


----------



## coroc (26. Februar 2013)

Das Sharkoon SHA 45? Nö. Es liefert auch der 12V Schiene nur 360W und hat nur eijnen PCIe 6 Pin Stecker. Bei mir hat außerdem der Luffi angefangen zu rattern...


----------



## poiu (26. Februar 2013)

zu 1. Ja wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war er mal Vorort bei CWT


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2013)

FormatC schrieb:


> @Soulpain:
> Verbessere mich bitte, aber die Deutschlandreihe stammt von HEC.


 
Die Information habe ich ebenfalls.
Dass die Städte Reihe von einem anderen Herstellere ist wäre mir jetzt neu.

Trotzdem kann ich mit dem Hersteller der Kondensatoren auf der Sekundärseite nichts anfangen. 
Wer ist Su'Scon?



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Ich bin kein CWT-Fan, aber ein paar  Corsairs laufen in meiner Umgebung mittlerweile seit über 5 Jahren (in  den letzten Jahren habe ich keine Corsairs mehr verbaut) völlig  zuverlässig. Gehe ich nach ein paar deiner Beiträge sollte das



CWT baut einfach zuviel Murks.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann ich mit dem Hersteller der Kondensatoren auf der Sekundärseite nichts anfangen.
> Wer ist Su'Scon?


 Ein sehr schlechter Hersteller von Kondensatoren...


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2013)

Wieso verbauen die auf der Primärseite Panasonic und auf der Sekundärseite dann so einen Mist?


----------



## Philipus II (26. Februar 2013)

Checklist-Feature


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Februar 2013)

Das, mein lieber Threashold, ist eine so genannte Marketing Bestückung.

Siehe z.B. meine NMB Netzteile: 85°C Primärcap...


----------



## Systemcrash (26. Februar 2013)

Keine Angst, ich weiß schon in welchen Corsairs CWT und Seasonic waren 

CWT spielt für mich seit einiger Zeit keine große Rolle, irgendwie kommt derzeit nix rüber das für mich interessant wär (800W Gold und drüber oder unter 500W 80plus - max. Bronze) . Aber das die auch brauchbare Dinger liefern ist nach wie vor so.

Brauchbar ist aber zu wenig für mich, reizt mich nicht besonders.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Februar 2013)

Es gibt eh nur einen Grund, bei CWT fertigen zu lassen: der Preis.

Von den 'Markenherstellern' sind sie wohl deutlich günstiger als FSP oder Seasonic, die im Rufe stehen, relativ teuer zu sein.
Aber das sieht auch ein Blinder mitm Krückstock -> schau dir mal die Kühler der aktuellen CWT Designs an. Oh wait, welche Kühler?!


----------



## Systemcrash (27. Februar 2013)

Die CWT-Design (zumindest die ich kenne) hatten etwas was man als Kühler bezeichnen konnte 

Der Preis zählt für viele, wie erklärst du dir sonst 8€-Netzteile? Auch fertigt FSP durchaus günstigere NTs als das was in den Aurum landet.

Zudem, ich lese immer wieder mal in anderen Foren mit und habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das besonders 2 wohlbekannte NT-Diskutierer leicht verärgert reagieren wenn nach einem Test/ einer Diskussion jemand die Frage stellt : Original-Hersteller?

Im weiterem Verlauf wird dann wieder gern argumentiert das der Original-Hersteller kein Qualitätsmerkmal ist da er nur das liefert was bestellt/bezahlt wird 

Warum sollte das bei CWT anders sein?


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Februar 2013)

Systemcrash schrieb:


> Die CWT-Design (zumindest die ich kenne) hatten etwas was man als Kühler bezeichnen konnte


Die DSG haben sowas kaum. Und die aktuellen PUQs haben z.T. gar keine Kühler für die Sekundären Gleichrichter...



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Warum sollte das bei CWT anders sein?


 Weil es erstens keine positiven Berichte über die Fabriken gibt. Also die Geschichten, die ich darüber gehört hab, waren eher Schaudergeschichten.
Und CWT mag es nicht gern, wenn man an deren Designs Änderungen möchte (ie: Hier haben wirs, friss oder stirb).

z.B. FSP ist eher ein Contract Manufacturer. Von denen bekommst du alles, was du möchtest. Sofern du zahlst...


----------



## Gast1666645802 (27. Februar 2013)

@Stefan Payne:
Ich nehme mal an, man hat uns seitens TT ein wenig an der Nase herum geführt, denn ich bin nicht der einzige, der die Information (HEC) faktisch halboffiziell bekommen hat. Du hast aber völlig Recht, es ist eine stinknormale Sirtec-Platine. Ich habe mich einfach mal über meine Bilderdatenbank hergemacht und siehe da, man findet da sogar eine absolut identisches PCB. Andere Bauelementebestückung, zugegeben, aber die Rückseite ist absolut identisch. In meinem Fall war es eine 550 Watt PSU. Es sei denn, HEC bezieht seine PCBs neuerdings direkt von Sirtec und lässt dort auch entwickeln. Ich werde mal die Datenbank aktualisieren, denn das ist dann schon eine Art Mogelpackung


----------



## soulpain (27. Februar 2013)

> Es sei denn, HEC bezieht seine PCBs neuerdings direkt von Sirtec


Das war das Stichwort für GX-S und Andyson.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (27. Februar 2013)

Ja, jetzt wo Du es sagst... Da war mal ein Cougar. Trotzdem merkwürdig, falls HEC alte Sirtec-Platinen faktisch als freudestrahlender Zwischenhändler vertöppert. Wenn ich beide Fotos übereinander projiziere, stimmen wirklich alle Leiterbahnen, Anschlüsse und Brücken überein. Ich muss mir wirklich mal eine dafür passende Software organisieren, dann passiert sowas nicht mehr. Und dem Willi, der mir freudestrahlend HEC als Fertiger bestätigte, muss ich mal den Morgenkaffee vermiesen. Wenn man sich nicht mal auf bestimmte Dinge verlassen kann, muss ich wohl in Zukunft doch wieder besser hinsehen.


----------



## Frosdedje (27. Februar 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt eh nur einen Grund, bei CWT fertigen zu lassen: der Preis.


Und deswegen habe ich öfters bei Low-End Netzteilserien CWT DSAII und/oder GPA-Platinen gesehen wie etwa bei Cooler Master Silent Pro X-Reihe (international mit anderen Namen), 
Aerocool Value Series [500-, 600- und 700W], einige Chieftec-Netztilserien wie bei der iArena-Serie, usw. 



			
				Stefan Payne schrieb:
			
		

> z.B. FSP ist eher ein Contract Manufacturer.


Welche Netzteilproduzenten agieren denn noch als Contract Manufacturer?


----------



## poiu (27. Februar 2013)

FormatC schrieb:


> Und dem Willi, der mir freudestrahlend HEC als Fertiger bestätigte, muss ich mal den Morgenkaffee vermiesen. Wenn man sich nicht mal auf bestimmte Dinge verlassen kann, muss ich wohl in Zukunft doch wieder besser hinsehen.



Zum Glück hab ich mich da nicht so aus dem Fenster gelehnt


----------



## Gast1666645802 (27. Februar 2013)

Naja, wenn einen sogar die anlügen, die es wissen müssten... Naja, vielleicht wissen die es ja gar nicht. Auch eine sehr interessante Nuance.


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das, mein lieber Threashold, ist eine so genannte Marketing Bestückung.
> 
> Siehe z.B. meine NMB Netzteile: 85°C Primärcap...



Aha. Hauptsache auf dem Prospekt sieht es gut aus.  



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Keine Angst, ich weiß schon in welchen Corsairs CWT und Seasonic waren



Ich will gar nicht mehr wissen in welchen Corsair CWT drin war. 



Systemcrash schrieb:


> CWT spielt für mich seit einiger Zeit keine große Rolle, irgendwie kommt derzeit nix rüber das für mich interessant wär (800W Gold und drüber oder unter 500W 80plus - max. Bronze) . Aber das die auch brauchbare Dinger liefern ist nach wie vor so.


 
Brauchbar aber halt in Form von "brauchbar" und nicht von "supergut" oder "hervorragend".
Da gibt es große Unterschiede und wenn ich ein Netzteil habe das gut ist muss ich keine empfehlen die brauchbar sind.



FormatC schrieb:


> Es sei denn, HEC bezieht seine PCBs neuerdings direkt von Sirtec und lässt dort auch entwickeln. Ich werde mal die Datenbank aktualisieren, denn das ist dann schon eine Art Mogelpackung


 
Na das wäre ja mal was. HEC lässt nur noch woanders fertigen.


----------



## soulpain (27. Februar 2013)

Oder HEC lässt zumindest alle Cougar bei Andyson bauen, baut selbst aber weiterhin für be quiet!. be quiet! kauft dann eine Fabrik und baut Netzteile für Andyson.


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2013)

soulpain schrieb:


> Oder HEC lässt zumindest alle Cougar bei Andyson bauen, baut selbst aber weiterhin für be quiet!. be quiet! kauft dann eine Fabrik und baut Netzteile für Andyson.


 
Jetzt fängst du an mich zu verwirren.


----------



## poiu (27. Februar 2013)

Matroschka Spielereien oder was  

was soulpain sagt klingt zwar zuerst verrückt, aber wenn man denn Kostenfaktor berücksichtigt, anscheinend lohnt es sich für HEC für BQ zu Produzieren und für seine eigene billig Plattform einzukaufen


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2013)

Enermax kauft für die NAXN Serie auch ein und baut nicht selbst. Scheint sich dort ebenfalls aus finanziellen Gründen zu lohnen.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (27. Februar 2013)

Bin mal gespannt, wann der erste dann in einem Primärcap Pferdeblut als Elektrolyt findet. Bei soviel Fleisch muss das Blut ja auch irgendwo geblieben sein. Dann kleben wir neben 80+ Rot noch das Bio-Siegel auf die Netzteile, schließlich war die Haltung der Gäule ja (für rumänische Verhältnisse) eher artgerecht.


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2013)

Das Blut der Pferde wird dazu genutzt Mastfutter für die Bio-Hühner herzustellen damit sie ein Bio-Ei pro Tag legen können.


----------



## poiu (27. Februar 2013)

Das sind dann die ganz schnellen, galoppieren Eier.

Aber Bio Siegel auf Netzteilen wäre doch mal was, immerhin kommen ja viele Bio Produkte aus China und  Xigmatek hat es ja schon mit Recycling Eier Schachteln Verpackungen probiert


----------



## Systemcrash (27. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Brauchbar aber halt in Form von "brauchbar" und nicht von "supergut" oder "hervorragend".
> Da gibt es große Unterschiede und wenn ich ein Netzteil habe das gut ist muss ich keine empfehlen die brauchbar sind.


 
Es ist manchmal nicht einfach jemanden, der nie auf so was geachtet hat, ein reines NT für 50-60€ anzudrehen wenn er vorher für 35€ Gehäuse+NT gekauft hat


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2013)

Mir schon klar was du sagen willst aber der User kommt ja zu uns um beraten zu werden.
Wenn er auf den Rat nicht hört und trotzdem zum 30€ Netzteil greift ist es seine Schuld.


----------



## Systemcrash (27. Februar 2013)

Schrott würde ich auch weder empfehlen noch verbauen 

Aber das VX 430 ist recht günstig und brauchbar bis gut


----------



## Gast1666645802 (28. Februar 2013)

Ich musste gestern im Bekanntenkreis auch wieder mal etwas gerade rücken, was das Problem im Kern recht gut wiedergibt. Die Bestellung wurde natürlich storniert.

*(Achtung! Der nachfolgende Text ist ein Originaltext und kein humoristischer Beitrag!)*


GAMING Power vom *Markenhersteller* Rhombustech!
Das RT 780 Watt GAMING Netzteil für Intel und AMD erfüllt alle gängigen Standards.
Das Netzteil zeichnet sich durch extreme Laufruhe aus, die auf dem temperaturgeregelten, kugelgelagerten langsam drehenden 14cm Lüfter beruht.
*80 Effizienz!* machen das 780 Watt GAMING Netzteil zum *absoluten Stromsparer mit satten Powerreserven*!
Besonderen Wert wird bei der Fertigung auf eine *hohe Lebensdauer* gelegt.
Bestätigt durch die *hohe Zuverlässigkeit* wird dieses Netzteile zu einem wichtigen Bestandteil eines jeden PCs.

Produktbeschreibung:

    Netzteil ATX RT Gaming ATX-HM-780W
    Ausgangsleistung: *780 Watt*
*    DUAL/QUAD/Hexa Core CPU Ready!!
     SLI Ready!!*
    Für alle Intel/AMD Mainboards
* Inkl. Stromkabel (Kaltgerätekabel)!!
     PFC*
    Lüfter: 140mm *SILENT/Temperaturgesteuert!!*
    Ein/Aus Schalter: ja
    Input: 230V
    Noise Level: 15-19 dB
* PCI-Express Anschlüsse 6 Pin: 2
3 Jahre Herstellergarantie!
*
Wenn ich sowas schon lese, bekomme ich Plaque! Dieser alte Rhombutech-Müll (stellvertretend, die sogenannte "HM-Serie" ist immer wieder der selbe hochgelabelte Unfug in vielen solcher Blender der verschiedensten Crap-Importeure) geistert immer noch durch die Online-Shops dieser Welt und verleitet mit ca. 30-37 Euro ganze Heerscharen von Kiddies zum Fehlkauf. Solche Händler gehören eingesperrt. Passive PFC und hohe Effizienz? 3 Jahre Herstellergarantie? Man sollte es mal darauf ankommen lassen und die 37 Euro in ein Zerstörungsvideo investieren. Diese Teile gibt es seit Jahren und sie wollen einfach nicht aussterben.


----------



## poiu (28. Februar 2013)

Bei eBay steht so ein Müll 

hier so ein Witzbold  auch alle Logos drauf gepappt die er finden konnte, dasNT ist Vista kompatibel 

oder der Klick 

was ist den "ATX mit dem PFC-System"  oder "Lüfter: 12 cm BIGFAN mit Lager"


----------



## Systemcrash (28. Februar 2013)

Ohne Lager wäre er eventuell laut


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2013)

Systemcrash schrieb:


> Schrott würde ich auch weder empfehlen noch verbauen
> 
> Aber das VX 430 ist recht günstig und brauchbar bis gut



Und ich würde das VX nicht mal geschenkt nehmen. 



FormatC schrieb:


> Bestätigt durch die *hohe Zuverlässigkeit* wird dieses Netzteile zu einem wichtigen Bestandteil eines jeden PCs.


 
Mich würde mal interessieren wer das bestätigt hat.


----------



## poiu (28. Februar 2013)

Systemcrash schrieb:


> Ohne Lager wäre er eventuell laut


 
Lüfter ohne Wälzlager oder Gleitlager gibt es aber nicht


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> Lüfter ohne Wälzlager oder Gleitlager gibt es aber nicht


 
Ich kenne ein Druckluftlager.


----------



## poiu (28. Februar 2013)

Ein Eimer Druckluft Bitte  

Druckluftlager sind aber im Prinzip Gleitlager ( wenn ich mich richtig erinnere Maschinenelemente ist ewig und drei Tage her)


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2013)

Klar ist das ein Gleitlager. Das sind Öllager auch.
Aber Druckluft ist cool. Wir haben eine Maschine die Druckluftlager hat. 
Frag mich aber nicht wieso das so ist. Ich bin kein Maschinenbauer. Ich benutzte sie nur.


----------



## poiu (28. Februar 2013)

wahrscheinlich hohe Umdrehungszahlen und Druckluftlager sind auch verschleißarm.

Interessant sind aber Magnetische, oder elektromagnetische Lager, wenn ich nioch richtig informiert bin sind solarstromautos ein Einsatzgebiet
 im Enddeffekt sind das dann aber auch Gleitlager^^

Aber damit hab ich auch nichts am hut, irgendwann mal in den Grundlagen behandelt


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2013)

Es ist ja egal ob du nun auf Magnetfeldern gleitest oder auf Öl gleitest oder auf Luft gleitest oder sonst was. Du gleitest eben. 
Die Maschine mit den Druckluftlagern hat jedenfalls eine Drehzahl an der Welle von 800.000 rpm und höher.
Öl hätte keine Chance und würde von der Fliehkraft gegen die Wand gedrückt werden. Magneten kannst du nicht nehmen weil die Teile die verarbeitet werden aus Metall bestehen.
Luft reicht auch nicht. die würde zu stark verdichtet werden.
Also Druckluft.  Und zwar mit richtig Power Druck. 
Die Maschine hat 3 Kompressoren.


----------



## poiu (28. Februar 2013)

wie ich sagte hohe umdrehungen  was macht die maschine denn?



> Die Maschine hat 3 Kompressoren.


aber hören tust ja noch gut


----------



## Systemcrash (28. Februar 2013)

Kugeln gibts auch ohne Lager, ein Zusammenspiel beider Komponenten ist nicht in jedem Fall notwendig 

Das wir hier so lästern kann nur eins bedeuten: Gibt einfach nix Neues momentan


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> wie ich sagte hohe umdrehungen  was macht die maschine denn?


 
Die Maschine ist ein Prototyp von Mercedes Benz. 
Sie kann bis 900.000 schaffen. Bei uns soll sie mit 150.000-200.000 laufen sobald alles fertig ist -- weil alles darüber unwirtschaftlich ist. Sie ist Teil einer automatischen Fertigung die derzeit aufgebaut wird.
Start der Fertigung soll 2016 sein. 
Dann gibts Teile für die neuen Mercedes Fahrzeuge. 



poiu schrieb:


> aber hören tust ja noch gut



die Kompressoren stehen woanders.


----------



## Uter (28. Februar 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> Bei eBay steht so ein Müll
> [...]


 Auch wenn es sich hier wohl nicht um Werbung für die Produkte handelt, sind Links zu eBay etc. unerwünscht. Ich habe sie entfernt. 



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Ohne Lager wäre er eventuell laut


 Oder sehr leise, weil sie sich nicht drehen. 



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Das wir hier so lästern kann nur eins bedeuten: Gibt einfach nix Neues momentan


 *Richtig. Bitte kommt langsam wieder btt.
Wenn es weiter um Lagerarten gehen soll, dann macht bitte einen entsprechenden Thread im passenden Unterforum (Lukü) auf. 
Weitere ot-Beiträge werden gelöscht.*


----------



## Systemcrash (28. Februar 2013)

Dann hoffe ich mal das ist on-topic 

Da die Cougar GX-S von Andyson kommen finde ich sie nicht so interessant, auch wenn sie evtl. nicht schlecht sind.

Aber wie siehts mit HEC aus, gibts irgendwas Goldiges von denen, das von irgend einem Labeler angeboten wird?


----------



## Uter (28. Februar 2013)

Systemcrash schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal das ist on-topic


 Ja, das kann man so durchgehen lassen. 

Was kann man eigentlich dieses Jahr von den kommenden Netzteilen erwarten? Weiß da schon jemand mehr? Wie sieht es mit 80 Plus Titanium (imo doofer Name) bei brauchbaren Geräten aus? Wurden generell neue (High-End) Serien für dieses Jahr von BQ!, Seasonic, Enermax etc. angekündigt? Wie sieht es mit neuen passiven Netzteilen aus (bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussion starten)? Gibt es Entwicklungen bei den Pico PSU?


----------



## poiu (1. März 2013)

Bei Cougar ist es still geworden um Neuigkeiten auch ums Platin NT 

Von enermax soll es wohl auf der CeBit ein voll Modulares Platin geben, Soulpain hat da was gesagt


----------



## Systemcrash (1. März 2013)

In diesem Fall meinte ich auch eher HEC-Technik statt Cougar-Label 

Titanium wird wohl noch einige Zeit eine Randerscheinung sein, evtl. wird da mal was in hohen Wattklassen zu exorbitanten Preisen kommen (nur so ne Vermutung). Das schwächste liegt bei 750W, von Serienfertigung sehe ich da nix. Dann noch wenig vertrauensvolle Namen wie Power One oder Acbel 

Der Sinn von vollmodularen NTs erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz  . Denn wird man gewisse Kabel einfach immer brauchen, eine Klemmstelle/Steckverbindung ist immer eine potentielle Fehlerstelle.


----------



## Philipus II (1. März 2013)

Auf der Cebit wird es neue Produkte geben, ich darf nur noch nichts weitergeben. Mindestens 2 neue Platinum-Netzteile sind auf jeden Fall dabei, so viel kann ich verraten.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2013)

Systemcrash schrieb:


> Der Sinn von vollmodularen NTs erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz


 
Reines Marketing.



Philipus II schrieb:


> Auf der Cebit wird es neue Produkte geben,  ich darf nur noch nichts weitergeben. Mindestens 2 neue  Platinum-Netzteile sind auf jeden Fall dabei, so viel kann ich  verraten.



Raus mit den Infos.


----------



## Systemcrash (1. März 2013)

Immerhin wär mal die Leistungsklasse ne kleine Hilfe

Wenns jenseits 550W ist isses für mich eh uninteressant


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2013)

Titanium und weniger als 1000 Watt wäre schon mal ein Schritt. 
Aber ich glaube nicht dass du da im "standard" Bereich titanium Modelle haben wirst.


----------



## Systemcrash (1. März 2013)

Er schrieb von Platin 

Und Titanium gibts ab 750W, zumindest prototype-mäßig


----------



## Sysnet (2. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Reines Marketing.



Modding\Sleeve


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. März 2013)

Sysnet schrieb:


> Modding\Sleeve


 Jo, sagt er ja. Reines marketing, um irgendwelchen Leuten, die nicht wissen was sie tun, noch 'nen Euro oder zwei zusätzlich abknüpfen zu können...


----------



## Sysnet (4. März 2013)

Ist nunmal genau so "sinnvoll" wie ein Satz schicke Auto-Felgen, verchromte Motorrad-Teile oder eine nette Lackierung für *Hobby-Teil der Wahl einsetzten* etc. . Wer aber Sleeve möchte ist mit einem modularen NT klar besser bedient. Nur weil man selbst ein Hobby nicht versteht oder für sich selbst entdeckt hat, muss es anderen ja nicht weniger Spaß machen. Hobbys sind doch meistens sinnlos und praktisch nie lebensnotwendig. Wer braucht privat denn schon wirklich teure Hardware?!


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2013)

Sysnet schrieb:


> Wer braucht privat denn schon wirklich teure Hardware?!


 
Ich brauche sie.
Aber ich brauche kein Voll Modulares Netzteil weil ich lieber eine Fehlerquelle weniger habe.


----------



## Sysnet (4. März 2013)

Na ja, wirklich "brauchen" ist da wohl eine Definitionsfrage. Aber zum Leben benötigt man generell keine Luxusgüter.

Mit der Modularität hast Du natürlich völlig recht. Jede zusätzliche Verbindung ist eine potenzielle Fehlerquelle. Ich gehe dieses Risiko für mein Hobby aber gerne ein und freue mich daher über vollmodulare Geräte. Ich "brauche" also ein NT mit vollständig abnehmbaren Kabeln.


----------



## Hollinail (5. März 2013)

Jeder sollte für sich selbst entscheiden was er denn nun braucht oder nicht! 
Meistens ist halt fast jedes Hobby mit hohem Kostenaufwand verbunden. Meine Meinung ist halt auch eher: Je weniger Steckverbindungen desto besser! 
Mache auch selbst Musik (E-Gitarre), und jedes Kabel mehr im Signalweg (sprich mehr Steckverbindungen) verfälscht das Signal um einen geringen aber vorhandenen Anteil.


----------



## soulpain (6. März 2013)

Nachdem Xilence mit den SQ gut abgeschnitten hat, fragt man sich natürlich schon, wie sich alles entwickelt. Mengenmäßig dürften Billignetzteile trotzdem immer noch stärker sein, deshalb ist dieser Schritt schon sehr mutig. Immerhin scheinen sich aber einige Anbieter vom Billig-Image verabschieden zu wollen. Inter-Tech und LC Power haben es aber noch nicht geschafft, wenn man sich die Produkte auf dem Messestand von Inter-Tech anschaut oder die Berichte über LC Power auf ComputerBase gelesen hat.


----------



## poiu (6. März 2013)

wobei inter tech ja seit Jahren auf der stelle steht (das Nitrox ist doch 5 Jahre alt) und LC hat die ja schon etwas überholt.


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2013)

Inter Tech ist auf der Cebit?

Habt ihr Samples abgreifen können? So für den Hausgebrauch?


----------



## Philipus II (6. März 2013)

Ich habe einen gut funktionierenden Inter-Tech Kontakt, so ist das nicht. Manche der Produkte sind absokut ok.


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2013)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich habe einen gut funktionierenden Inter-Tech Kontakt, so ist das nicht. Manche der Produkte sind absokut ok.


 
Dann bitte ich um Reviews.


----------



## poiu (6. März 2013)

Die Nitrox waren immer brauchbar, der rest eher nicht


----------



## Systemcrash (6. März 2013)

Nitrox waren CWT?

Muß aufpassen das ich die nicht mit den Nitros (Chieftec) verwechsle 

OK, Andyson scheint ja auf einem guten Weg zu sein, aber ich bin bzgl. der Haltbarkeit nicht sicher


----------



## Philipus II (6. März 2013)

NitroX Nobility ist Solytech, aber ganz ok. Ob ich mal wieder was von Inter-Tech an die Chroma bitte - mal schaun. So spannend finde ich die produkte eigentlich nicht. Die von denen es Samples gibt, sind ordentlich bis gut, aber auch nicht wirklich günstiger. Die, die ich kaufen muss, naja, die will eh keiner in den Rechner verbauen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. März 2013)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Die, die ich kaufen muss, naja, die will eh keiner in den Rechner verbauen.


Systemintegratoren wollen das aber, weil billig(st)...
Und die interessiert nur: was kostets, wie viel kommen zurück. Alles andere ist denen vollkommen egal.

Und wenn die User selbst die Netzteile tauschen, weil pfeifen oder ähnliches, bestätigt das nur die in ihrer Haltung...


----------



## poiu (6. März 2013)

die neuen L8 ohne KM 

http://www.abload.de/img/57260_2buaj0m.jpg


----------



## Uter (6. März 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> die neuen L8 ohne KM


 ...findet man auch mit Video hier.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. März 2013)

zu 85% HEC...


----------



## Systemcrash (7. März 2013)

Ordentlich HEC oder ok-für-den-Preis ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. März 2013)

L8-CM HEC in ohne CM.


----------



## poiu (7. März 2013)

würde auch auf HEC tippen und würde auch erklären warum die für ihre eigen low Buget Cougar bei andyson einkaufen


----------



## Frosdedje (7. März 2013)

> würde auch erklären warum die für ihre eigen low Buget Cougar bei andyson einkaufen


Gilt das jetzt auch für die SL Series?
De anderen Low-End Serien bei Cpugar sind bzw. müssen bei der Elektronik hauseigene CompuCase/HEC-Produktionen sein.


----------



## poiu (7. März 2013)

meine nur GX-S Serie andere Serien noch unbekannt


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> würde auch auf HEC tippen und würde auch erklären warum die für ihre eigen low Buget Cougar bei andyson einkaufen


 
Weil sie ihre Fertigungsstätten für BeQuiet brauchen und daher ihre eigenen Sachen an Andyson abgeben. 
Offensichtlich bezahl BeQuiet besser als die Cougar Netzteile bei Andyson wert sind.


----------



## poiu (7. März 2013)

so kann man das interpretieren, ob es stimmt steht auf einem anderen blatt


----------



## DeepXtreme (9. März 2013)

Hier gibt es eine aktuelle Aufstellung über die NT-Marken und deren OEM-Hersteller
Cougar ist alles HEC

Anderes Thema: Wie berechnet ihr Netzteil-Kapazitäten für den Eigenbau-PC?

lg


----------



## b0s (9. März 2013)

Ich persönlich orientiere mich an der Summe aus TDP der CPU und Graka und schlage dann 20 Watt für Ram und Mobo zusammen drauf sowie grob 10 Watt pro Festplatte und/oder 5 Watt pro SSD. Grundsätzlich lieber großzügig als zu knapp bemessen.

Wenn ich weiß dass ich kein OC mache und das System ohne große Veränderung auskommen soll, schlage ich so 10-20 Prozent drauf und suche dann ein Netzteil was meinen Ansprüchen genügt (je nachdem was KM / Effizienz / Optik / Preis / etc. für eine Rolle spielt).

Mit OC würde ich grob auf jeden Fall 30 % "Kapazität" draufschlagen (sollte es ein SLI/CF System sein entsprechend mehr) und dann noch einmal 10-20 % Reserve obendrauf legen.
Speziell wenn ich vorhabe nicht zu sparen und das NT lange halten soll, lieber in ein goldiges NT mit 100 Watt mehr investieren, da dieses i.d.R. auch lange Garantiezeit hat und aufgrund der geplanten moderaten Auslastung von optimalerweise 60 bis 80 % lange lebt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. März 2013)

Ich machs normalerweise frei nach dem Motto: Wenn ich keinen Adapter brauche, passt es!


----------



## DeepXtreme (9. März 2013)

b0s schrieb:


> Ich persönlich orientiere mich an der Summe aus TDP der CPU und Graka und schlage dann 20 Watt für Ram und Mobo zusammen drauf sowie grob 10 Watt pro Festplatte und/oder 5 Watt pro SSD. Grundsätzlich lieber großzügig als zu knapp bemessen.
> 
> Wenn ich weiß dass ich kein OC mache und das System ohne große Veränderung auskommen soll, schlage ich so 10-20 Prozent drauf und suche dann ein Netzteil was meinen Ansprüchen genügt (je nachdem was KM / Effizienz / Optik / Preis / etc. für eine Rolle spielt).
> .


 hmm. ein Intel i5-3470 mit HD7870 dann also CPU 80W + HD7870 195W + Mobo/RAM 25W + 1 HDD/1 SSD 15W + 1 DVD-RW 25W + 3 Lüfter 15W + 15% 45W = _400W_ ?
Die Empfehlung seitens AMD liefe auf 500W hinaus, zieht man die sparsamere Intel-CPU mit -30W ab, _470W_ - ein doch nicht ganz unwesentlicher Unterschied?
Mittelklasse-Mainboards sind übrigens in der aktuellen PCGH mit 47-52W angegeben.

Ich lasse mal den Katze aus dem Sack: Vielerorts sieht man die NT-Empfehlung aufgrund von Energiemessgerät-Messungen aus Spielelast oder auch mal Furmark/Prime95-Last kalkuliert -  das passt mir absolut nicht.
Im verlinkten Graph ist das Gesamtsystem (Intel CPU OC 4,5Ghz) mit der HD7870 unter Spielelast mit 248W angegeben. Daraus leitet man etwas hochgerechnet ein 400W (oder sogar weniger) ab. Selbst für HD7950 habe ich schon 400W-NT Empfehlungen gesehen. 

Auch der O'V PSU-Calculator berechnet für eine solche Konfig nur eine 376W-Empfehlung. Die HD7870 ist vom Calculator mit 126W festgelegt, statt wie AMD vorgibt ~195W

Gibt es dazu Erklärungen?


----------



## Philipus II (9. März 2013)

TDPs zu addieren ist nicht notwendig.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2013)

Wenn das Messgeräte unter Last bei Furmark und Prime 300 Watt anzeigt wieso dann ein 600 Watt Netzteil kaufen?


----------



## poiu (9. März 2013)

Vor allem muss man ja noch denn Wirkungsgrad abziehen also die angezeigten 300W nochmal mit zB 0,87  multiplizieren


----------



## DeepXtreme (9. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn das Messgeräte unter Last bei Furmark und Prime 300 Watt anzeigt wieso dann ein 600 Watt Netzteil kaufen?


 Der Messwert Watt am 230V ist doch nicht entsprechend den Watt am internen 12V (3,3V)? Dazwischen liegt ein Transformator mit Netzteil-Technologie, aPFC "Blindstromkompensation", Kondensatoren usw..
Was am 230V-Netz gemessen ist, nenne ich "Konsum" (vom E-Werk), intern der wahre Verbrauch. HT4U hat im Labor den realen maximalen Verbrauch der Grakas gemessen, was mit den NT (Mindest-)Empfehlungen von NV und AMD übereinstimmt.
Das NT muss Einschalt--/Startlast mit entleerten Kondensatoren  liefern können. 

Im Übrigen soll eine NT-Nennlast die max. intern entstehendes Verbrauch deckeln, was über Nennlast geht ist nicht für Dauerbetrieb oder regelmässige Peak-Ausschläge. Über Nennlast hat man den Effekt des dynamischen Lastausgleichs: Was die eine Komponente zwingend anfordert, entzieht es anderswo einer anderen zu deren Nachteil.

Dann soll aber auch die NT-Nennlast nicht annähernd erreicht werden, der optimale Betrieb liegt unter 80% Spitzenlast.

Was das Energiemessgerät anzeigt, kann lediglich Freude oder Ärger über über anstehende Stromrechnungen auslösen.


Irgendwelche Gegenargumentation?


----------



## poiu (9. März 2013)

> Der Messwert Watt am 230V ist doch nicht entsprechend den Watt am internen 12V (3,3V)? Dazwischen liegt ein Transformator mit Netzteil-Technologie, aPFC "Blindstromkompensation", Kondensatoren usw..



Doch es gibt einen Zusammenhang, wenn man ein NT als Blackbox sieht geht etwas rein und kommt wieder raus, was man also an der steckdose misst steht schon in einem Zusammenhang zu dem was an den PC abgegeben wird. 


Vereinfacht gesagt wandelt ein  Schaltnetzteil nur eine Spannung/Strom in eine andere um und ja es besteht aus vielen Komponenten.

Es erzeugt ja kein Strom ( ist ja kein Perpetuum mobile  ), Thermodynamisch gibt es halt Umwandelungsverluste (Wirbelstromverluste, Widerstände .... ). 

Deshalb verstehe ich dein Problem nicht ganz


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. März 2013)

DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Der Messwert Watt am 230V ist doch nicht entsprechend den Watt am internen 12V (3,3V)? Dazwischen liegt ein Transformator mit Netzteil-Technologie, aPFC "Blindstromkompensation", Kondensatoren usw..


Dennoch: bei 300W Aufnahme, ist ein 600W Netzteil völliger Unsinn.



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Was am 230V-Netz gemessen ist, nenne ich "Konsum" (vom E-Werk), intern der wahre Verbrauch.


Warum nicht einfach die entsprechenden Fachbegriffe nehmen?! Sorry, aber wenn du dir schon irgendwelche Begriffe ausdenkst, scheinst du nicht wirklich Plan von dem zu haben, was du hier redest. In dem Fall ist es empfehlenswert, mal auf das zu hören, was hier einige in diesem Thread zu dem Thema zu sagen haben. Die haben schon Plan von dem, was sie hier reden...

Oh und wo wir gerad sind:
Die korrekten Begriffe sind Leistungsaufnahme und Leistungsabgabe. Die unerwünschte Wärmeleistung eines Gerätes wird auch gern als Verlustleistung bezeichnet.



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> HT4U hat im Labor den realen maximalen Verbrauch der Grakas gemessen, was mit den NT (Mindest-)Empfehlungen von NV und AMD übereinstimmt.


Was meinst du da?!
Irgendwelchen Fellwürfel Quatsch?! Dazu ist das noch völlig veraltet. Moderne Grafikkarten haben Mechanismen, die die maximale Leistungsaufnahme begrenzen, siehe die HD6990.

Und ja, die Furmark Werte sind in der Praxis völliger Quatsch - das wird nie im Leben errecht.



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Das NT muss Einschalt--/Startlast mit entleerten Kondensatoren  liefern können.


Nein, muss es nicht. Schau dir mal die Spezifikationen an. Da gibt es sowas wie ein Power Good Signal. Das sagt dem Board 'yo, jetzt is die Spannung gut, kannst loslegen'. Und auch die ATX Spezifikation gibt der Spannung eine gewisse Zeit...

Kurzum: Was du hier schreibst, ist in der Praxis völlig ralle.

Oh und by the way: beim start haben die Geräte kaum ihre Maximallast anliegen. Sicher, die Caps müssen geladen werden und Laufwerke anlaufen, aber das wars dann auch.
Aber genau dafür wurde dem Netzteil eine gewisse Zeit eingeräumt, dass es genau das leisten kann.


DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Im Übrigen soll eine NT-Nennlast die max. intern entstehendes Verbrauch deckeln, was über Nennlast geht ist nicht für Dauerbetrieb oder regelmässige Peak-Ausschläge. Über Nennlast hat man den Effekt des dynamischen Lastausgleichs: Was die eine Komponente zwingend anfordert, entzieht es anderswo einer anderen zu deren Nachteil.


Also da kann ich nur eines sagen:
HÄ?!

Wovon sprichst du gerade?!
Kanns sein, dass du kaum verstanden hast, worüber du gerade sprichst?!


DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Dann soll aber auch die NT-Nennlast nicht annähernd erreicht werden, der optimale Betrieb liegt unter 80% Spitzenlast.


Nein, maximal erwartete Dauerlast. Die Spitzenlast ist völlig egal. Und auch was irgendwelche Power Virus Programme (Furmark, CPU Burn und co) so anstellen, ist in der Praxis völlig egal.



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Was das Energiemessgerät anzeigt, kann lediglich Freude oder Ärger über über anstehende Stromrechnungen auslösen.


Nein, es kann einem sagen, ob das Netzteil ausreichend dimensioniert ist oder nicht.
Weil es gibt auch einige Leute, die bisserl mehr Plan als ich haben, die diese Geräte nehmen und denen doch halbwegs trauen...



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Gegenargumentation?


Ja.
Du solltest dich näher mit dem Thema befassen, dich bisserl besser einlesen und nicht wehement auf deinem unsinnigen Standpunkt beharren. Insbesondere wenn andere Leute definitiv mehr Plan von einer Sache haben als du, solltest du besser auf die hören bzw mit denen reden und nicht mit Gewalt deine Ansichten verteidigen, die u.U. auch völlig falsch sein können...

Es hat schon einen Grund, warum hier niemand ein 600W Netzteil empfiehlt sondern nur ~500W (450-550W) und dann gleich 750/850W Geräte kommen...



poiu schrieb:


> Doch es gibt einen Zusammenhang, wenn man ein NT als Blackbox sieht geht etwas rein und kommt wieder raus, was man also an der steckdose misst steht schon in einem Zusammenhang zu dem was an den PC abgegeben wird.


Genau, denn Energie kann weder aus dem Nichts entstehen, noch kann sie verloren gehen. Sie kann nur umgewandelt werden!!

Man kann z.B. aus Bewegungsenergie elektrische Enerige machen. 


Kurzum: Wenn ein Gerät 250W aufnimmt. Dann arbeitet es auch mit genau diesen 250W und wandelt genau diese 250W in andere Energiearten um. Im PC ist das Wärmeenergie, die man auch gern als Verlustleistung bezeichnet.

Das heißt im Klartext:
*Wenn das Netzteil 250W aufnimmt, dann verbraucht auch der gesamte Rechner (inkl Netzteil) exakt diese 250W! Wie die nun genau zusammengesetzt sind, spielt dabei überhaupt keine Rolle!*

Daumenregel: ein 500W Netzteil sollte bis zu 500W aufnehmen, dann passt alles. Die Effizienz ignoriert man. Dann passts auch mit Luft auf der Sekundären Seite und so...


----------



## DeepXtreme (9. März 2013)

@polu
Von "perpetuum mobile" spricht hier niemand, deshalb rede ich von Netz-"Konsum". Hingegen aber am internen Output angekommen eine gänzlich veränderte Welt. Ich würde meinen, dass es abhängig von der Netzteil-Konzeption (bei gleicher NT-Effizienz und PC-Konfig) sich dies auch am Energiemessgerät bemerkbar macht.

Kann aPFC Blindstromkompensation nicht als eine angebotene Leistung, die bei Nichtgebrauch neu zur Verfügung gestellt angeboten wird, interpretiert werden?


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. März 2013)

DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Von "perpetuum mobile" spricht hier niemand, deshalb rede ich von Netz-"Konsum".


Erstens heißt es auch heute noch Leistungsaufnahme. Manch ein Elektroinstallataur bezeichnet das ganze auch als Pauf (oder Pin)



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Hingegen aber am internen Output angekommen eine gänzlich veränderte Welt. Ich würde meinen, dass es abhängig von der Netzteil-Konzeption (bei gleicher NT-Effizienz und PC-Konfig) sich dies auch am Energiemessgerät bemerkbar macht.


Zweitens wird das, was vorne rein kommt, hinten auch raus geschmissen. Die Effizienz des Netzteiles spielt bei aktuellen Geräten auch keine Rolle (sind so etwa 10-15%, die man 'abziehen' könnte).

Und das ist auch die Abgegebene Leistung (=Pab oder Pout).
*Und die kann nicht höher sein als die Aufgenommene Leistung, das geht einfach nicht!*
Auch wenn du jetzt noch 100 Postings machst, im 3 eck Springst, 'nen Handstand mit Salto rückwärts machst, bleibt die Leistungsabgabe Geringer als die Leistungsaufnahme...
(Verlustleistung betrachtet man als Verlust)


Und noch einmal zum Mitmeißeln:
Wirkungsgrad = Pab/Pauf.

So und wenn das jetzt so wäre, wie du behauptest, hätten wir 120% Effizienz, oder so. Aber das geht nicht, denn Eta _MUSS_ kleiner Eins sein.


DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Kann aPFC Blindstromkompensation nicht als eine angebotene Leistung, die bei Nichtgebrauch neu zur Verfügung gestellt angeboten wird, interpretiert werden?


Nein.

Blindstromkompensation macht genau das: den Blindstrom kompensieren. Nicht mehr. Das heißt im Klartext:
Stromaufnahme, die nicht sinusförmig ist, sinusförmig zu machen. Oder Phasenverschoben ist wieder zurück zu biegen. Mehr tut das ganze nicht.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2013)

DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Der Messwert Watt am 230V ist doch nicht entsprechend den Watt am internen 12V (3,3V)? Dazwischen liegt ein Transformator mit Netzteil-Technologie, aPFC "Blindstromkompensation", Kondensatoren usw..
> Was am 230V-Netz gemessen ist, nenne ich "Konsum" (vom E-Werk), intern der wahre Verbrauch. HT4U hat im Labor den realen maximalen Verbrauch der Grakas gemessen, was mit den NT (Mindest-)Empfehlungen von NV und AMD übereinstimmt.
> Das NT muss Einschalt--/Startlast mit entleerten Kondensatoren  liefern können.


 
Und was willst du mir jetzt damit sagen?
Dem User ist das doch völlig egal. Er misst das was das Netzteil aus dem Hausstrom an Leistung aufnehmen muss denn alleine daran orientiert er sich und alleine das ist für ihn auch einfach zu bestimmten denn so ein Strommessgerät bekommst du im Baumarkt oder Supermarkt für 10-15€.
Ich habe sowas auch.
Dass ich nicht die tatsächlich Leistungsaufnahme der Komponenten messe sondern eben das was das Netzteil vom Hausstrom braucht weiß ich auch. Aber abhängig vom Wirkungsgrad kannst du das leicht berechnen.

Und trotzdem ändert es nichts daran dass ein 600 Watt Netzteil überdimensioniert ist wenn das System nur 300 Watt benötigt.


----------



## DeepXtreme (9. März 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Kurzum: Wenn ein Gerät 250W aufnimmt. Dann arbeitet es auch mit genau diesen 250W und wandelt genau diese 250W in andere Energiearten um. Im PC ist das Wärmeenergie, die man auch gern als Verlustleistung bezeichnet.
> 
> Das heißt im Klartext:
> *Wenn das Netzteil 250W aufnimmt, dann verbraucht auch der gesamte Rechner (inkl Netzteil) exakt diese 250W! Wie die nun genau zusammengesetzt sind, spielt dabei überhaupt keine Rolle!*


 
Das sind doch nur Behauptungen? 250W Aufnahme am 230V-Netz müssen nicht gezwungenermassen 250W am 12V-Draht sein.
Weshalb ignorierst Du die Labor-Messung von HT4U direkt an der Graka?

Watt berechnet sich aus Volt x Ampere?
Habe auch auf 12V-Schiene 6 Ampere?


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2013)

DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Das sind doch nur Behauptungen? 250W Aufnahme am 230V-Netz müssen nicht gezwungenermassen 250W am 12V-Draht sein.



Wieso Behauptung? 
Es wird die Leistungsaufnahme des gesamten Systems gemessen -- inklusive Netzteil.
Wenn dann da 300 Watt auf der Anzeige steht wieso denkst du plötzlich dass das System in Wirklichkeit viel mehr braucht?
Das ist doch Unsinn.



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Watt berechnet sich aus Volt x Ampere?
> Habe auch auf 12V-Schiene 6 Ampere?



Du solltest schon etwas Physik können wenn du mit Volt und Watt und Ampere kommst. 
Eine 12 Volt Schiene mit 6 Ampere wäre mir persönlich doch etwas zu schwach. 
Ich will ja nicht damit schweißen aber laufen sollte das ganze schon.


----------



## DeepXtreme (9. März 2013)

im kleinen Physik 1x1 ist Watt= Volt x Ampere (VA)
dass VA in gewissen Bereichen von Watt abweicht weiss ich, aber lasse es mal unberücksichtigt.

Natürlich sieht es dämlich aus, wenn aussen 350W gemessen wird, aber ein 550-600W NT benötigt wird. Aber das ist nun einfach so. Freue dich über den psychologisch geringeren Konsum


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. März 2013)

DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Das sind doch nur Behauptungen?


Wo sind denn deine Argumente? Wo sind die weiterführenden Links?!



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> 250W Aufnahme am 230V-Netz müssen nicht gezwungenermassen 250W am 12V-Draht sein.
> Weshalb ignorierst Du die Labor-Messung von HT4U direkt an der Graka?


 Nein, 250W Aufnahme bedeutet erst einmal, dass das Netzteil etwas warm wird -> 37,5W müssen hier abgeführt werden.
Macht dann 212,5W, die der Rechner verbrät.

Und da kannst von ausgehen, dass etwa 90% auf der +12V passieren, +3,3V und +5V sind kaum der Rede Wert, das ist absolut zu vernachlässigen. Entsprechend gering ist auch die "Minor Rail Combined Power" aktueller Geräte.
Und jetzt schau dir bitte mal diesen Artikel an, bevor du hier weiter schreibst.


Und was meinst du mit dem HT4U Artikel? Worauf soll ich da achten? Was ist wichtig??


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2013)

DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Natürlich sieht es dämlich aus, wenn aussen 350W gemessen wird, aber ein 550-600W NT benötigt wird. Aber das ist nun einfach so. Freue dich über den psychologisch geringeren Konsum


 
Es wird ja kein 600 Watt Netzteil benötigt wenn das System 350 Watt aufnimmt.


----------



## DeepXtreme (9. März 2013)

Entschuldige, in englisch ist es mir zu technisch....

Mir geht es primär darum zu beweisen, dass die Herstellerangaben für Grakas einzuhalten sind. Referenz-Liste
Ich kann es nicht sehen, wenn für die HD7970 oder gar Tahiti-XT2 ein 450W-NT empfohlen wird.

HT4U greift den Graka-Verbrauch direkt an der Graka selbst, im laufenden Betrieb unter Furmark-Last ab.
Nimmt man das Bsp. HD6870, werden knapp 150W gemessen. Dies entspricht exakt der Empfehlung von AMD für das Gesamtsystem (PC 300W plus Graka = NT 450W) bzw. der Referenzliste
Die OC-Versionen misst HT4U gar mit 170W. Nachvollziehbar, dies rechne ich bei CPU und GPU immer mit jeweils 20-30W hinzu.

Nun hat ein User mit der HD6870 unter Furmark und Prime ca. 210W derart unrealistisch tiefen "Konsum" gemessen, dass mir jegliches Verständnis gegenüber klein bemessenen Netzteilen abhanden gekommen ist, und eine erhebliche Skepsis über die Aussagekraft solcher Leistungsmessungen hinter dem PC bestätigt wurde.
Bereits seit langem prangere ich aus unterschiedlichen Gründen an, dass Spielelast keine Referenz für NT-Bemessungen ist.

HD6870 = 150W
CPU 4-Kern 90W
Mobo 50W
SSD 5W
HDD 10W
DVD-RW 25W
3 Lüfter 20W
RAM, USB 10W? 
10% Kondensatorenalterung bei hochwertigen NTs
= 400W
10-20% Reserve, keine Last über 80/90%, oder allfällige Nachrüstungen 
= Empfohlen!

Soweit "meine Welt"


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2013)

Wieso braucht ein Laufwerk 25 Watt?


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. März 2013)

DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Mir geht es primär darum zu beweisen, dass die Herstellerangaben für Grakas einzuhalten sind. Referenz-Liste
> Ich kann es nicht sehen, wenn für die HD7970 oder gar Tahiti-XT2 ein 450W-NT empfohlen wird.


Warum nicht? Weils geht? Selbst mit einem FX8350??

Und bevor du kommst: ja, hab ich gemacht...
Ohne OC ist das auch kein großes Problem.


Und weißt du, wo der Unterschied zwischen einem 450W und 550W Netzteil ist, wenns auf der gleichen Plattform basiert?!
Die Temperatur ist es schon mal nicht...

Caps sind idR die gleichen, der Transformator ist bisser kleiner und auch ev. wird 'nen MOSFET auf der Sekundären Seite weggelassen. 

Dennoch: ein 450W Netzteil kann man ohne große Probleme mit 100% belasten.



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> HD6870 = 150W
> CPU 4-Kern 90W
> Mobo 50W
> SSD 5W
> ...


Deine Rechnung ist aber völlig an der Realität vorbei.

Ein laufwerk braucht nie im Leben 25W. Weder eine HDD noch ein opt. Laufwerk.
Und von was für Lüftern sprichst du?! 6,5W?! Sag mal, hast du überhaupt eine Ahnung, was das für Turbinen sind?! Sowas wie 'nen NMB Boxer, 120x38mm mit ~2000rpm. DAS hat NIEMAND im Rechner...

'normale' Retail Lüfter haben eher 1,2-2,4W Maximal(!).

Das MoBo braucht auch nie im Leben 50W. Wie stellst du dir vor, dass die 50W vom MoBo abgeführt werden sollen?!


DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Soweit "meine Welt"


...die nicht der Realität entspricht...
Was du auch gewusst hättest, wenn du mal den Link von mir weiter oben angeschaut hättest...


----------



## DeepXtreme (9. März 2013)

@Stefan P

Ich habe absolut nix dagegen, wen Du dir deinem PC das zumutest, aber in Fremdberatung absolut nicht akzeptabel.
Es geht noch vieles andere auch, was nicht zulässig wäre.



> Caps sind idR die gleichen, der Transformator ist bisser kleiner und  auch ev. wird 'nen MOSFET auf der Sekundären Seite weggelassen.


das sind immer solche unbeweisbaren Aussagen. 
Kondensatoren können gleich aussehen, aber unterschiedliche Spezifikationen haben. 450W sind 450W und 500W sind 500W (wann man die Ampere ausser acht lässt)
Solche Eistänze sind indiskutabel.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. März 2013)

DeepXtreme schrieb:


> das sind immer solche unbeweisbaren Aussagen.


Unterlasse bitte irgendwelche Unterstellungen, wenn du es nicht belegen kannst!

Ich denke, dass sich hier einige deutlich mehr mit Netzteilen beschäftigt haben als du es getan hast. Entsprechend solltest du dich auch besser mal mit den Geräten beschäftigen und, wenn dir meine Aussagen nicht gefallen, das Gegenteil zu beweisen. Denn von dir habe ich im ganzen Thread nichts gesehen, was deine Aussagen auf irgendeine Art und Weise untermauert. 

So und ich verlinke an dieser Stelle noch einmal den Artikel von Oleg Artamonov.

Und ich geh dann auch gleich mal auf Seite 7 -> High End Gaming PC.
Das Teil hat ein Core i7/920, EX58-UD3R, 3 GiB RAM, 1TB ST 7200.11, GTX260 (Leadtex Extreme). Und ein 550W Netzteil.

+12V GPU peakt bei etwa 10AMpere im 3DMark06, MB/HDD ist bei etwa 6A, CPU bei 4A. Macht gesamt etwa 20A. Oder 240W.
+5V dümpelt bei etwas über 2A rum, +3,3V bei 5A. (bei den anderen Systemen ists deutlich weniger).
So und die max Peak Power von dem Rechner sind 371W.


Und jetzt nehmen wir mal einen Artikel von Computerbase, schauen uns mal an, was so eine 7970 verbrät.
~320W (925Mhz Core). In der stärkeren Version sind es immerhin ~360W.
Und das ist das Gesamte System...

Und warum soll jetzt ein 450W Netzteil für ein System mit HD7970 nicht reichen?!

Oh wait: tut es ja. Man hat sogar noch 100W Luft! Und das mit auf 4,5GHz übertaktetem Core I7-3770K.

Und, um es nicht bei diesem Artikel zu belassen, hier noch ein weiterer.

Und wo liegt da 'ne HD7970?! bei *240W*. PEAK! In der GHz Edition...
Die 'normale' liegt bei nur 189W...

Und jetzt schauen wir noch mal, wo die üblich ist. 209W. (163W Standard 7970)...

Warum soll jetzt ein 450W Netzteil nicht reichen?


DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Kondensatoren können gleich aussehen, aber unterschiedliche Spezifikationen haben.


Wenn ich die gleichen sage, dann meine ich das auch so, wie ich es gesagt habe.
Ganz ab davon ist deine Aussage eh falsch, denn ein 2200µF/16V Cap ist *immer kleiner* als ein 3300µF/16V Cap!

Und auch bei kleineren Netzteilen nutzt man z.T. die gleichen Caps wie bei den größeren. Das macht man immer dann, wenn die Lagerhaltung von nur einem Teil preiswerter ist als die Ersparnis des anderen Teiles sowie die Umstellung in der Fertigung. und wenn es billiger ist, nur 3300µF Caps zu verbauen (weil man dann nur einen Typ vorhalten muss und diesen in deutlich größeren Mengen vorhalten kann), verbaut man ganz sicher keine 2200µF Caps...

*Beweise bitte deine Behauptungen. Sonst such ich im Netz noch ein paar Artikel raus, die deine Behauptingen widerlegen!*


----------



## DeepXtreme (9. März 2013)

@Stefan P

Kommt da etwa jemand aus der Reserve?


> Das MoBo braucht auch nie im Leben 50W


bist her bei PCGH, liest aber nicht mal die Zeitschrift oder würdest mal an einem teureren Board, bei welchem es separat auszulesen ist, nachsehen.
Die anderen Lastwerte entziehen sich auch deiner Kunde. Eine HDD kann (oder könnte zumindest in vergangenen Versionen) z.B. beim anlaufen bis 30W ziehen, der DVD-Brenner ist ca. die Last des PSU-Calc, der sehr moderate Werte anbietet.


Tipp: Klick mal im PSU-Calc herum - aber vermutlich weiss "Peter" eh alles besser. So wie auch ich die dort *massiv zu tiefen *eingetragenen GK-Werte nicht akzeptiere, HT4U hat es widerlegt.

Ich konnte meine Skepsis begründen, das genügt.
Mir ufert das jetzt aus, deshalb mach ich hier Schluss

Tschau 

PS. übrigens auch Computerbase schreibt  "aufgrund sparsamerer Prozessoren können schwächere NTs eingesetzt werden" 
heisst aber nicht, dass man nun plötzlich max. Lasten von Grakas einschneidend beschneiden darf!


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. März 2013)

DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Eine HDD kann (oder könnte zumindest in vergangenen Versionen) z.B. beim anlaufen bis 30W ziehen, der DVD-Brenner ist ca. die Last des PSU-Calc, der sehr moderate Werte anbietet.


Danke, ist mir aber bekannt. Inbesondere da ich mich auch hin und wieder mit dem Netzteilrechner einer bestimmten Firma auseinander setzen musste...

Denn das, was du hier sagst, hat aber in der Praxis absolut keine bedeutung, da man ein DVD-Laufwerk in der Regel nicht braucht, wenn die Grafikkarte voll ausgelastet ist. Und gleiches auch bei der HDD: Die läuft ganz sicher nicht an, wenn die GPU voll ausgelastet ist!

Und bevor du mit dem Systemstart kommst: Nein, da ist die Grafikkarte und auch die CPU nicht voll belastet...



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Tipp: Klick mal im PSU-Calc herum - aber vermutlich weiss "Peter" eh alles besser. So wie auch ich die dort *massiv zu tiefen *eingetragenen GK-Werte nicht akzeptiere, HT4U hat es widerlegt.


Jo und?
Was willst du jetzt damit sagen?! Dass die PSU Calculatoren mit Peak Werten arbeiten, ist uns allen bekannt. Und dass sie bei einigen Parametern völlig daneben liegen, ebenso.

Ich glaub, dass du mir nichts über PSU Calculatoren erzählen brauchst, fürchte ich...


DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Ich konnte meine Skepsis begründen, das genügt.


Wo denn? Ich seh da nur 'nen Link, der irgendwelche völlig veralteten Grafikkarten beinhaltet, die heute keiner mehr freiwillig (neu) kaufen würde.

Aber, da du dich so auf HT4U verbissen hast, hier ein aktueller Link. 351W Worst Case Peak Leistung der 7970GHz...
Bei normalen Games sinds 'nur' 255W...

Also wieder kein Beleg, dass ein 450W Netzteil zu klein wäre, eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall. 
Auch diese Messung belegt, dass ein 450W Netzteil durchaus ausreichend und angemessen wäre...



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Mir ufert das jetzt aus, deshalb mach ich hier Schluss
> 
> Tschau


Wie wäre es, wenn du einfach mal deine Unterstellungen *vernünftig*, anhand *aktueller* Grafikkarten belegen würdest?!

Denn auch der von dir ausgegrabene Link beweist alles andere als dass ein 450W Netzteil für ein Single CPU/GPU System zu schwach wäre - ganz im Gegenteil. 
Erst bei Dual GPU Grafikkarten kanns 'nen bisserl enger werden - nur hab ich bisher niemanden gesehen, der in solch einer Situation ein 450W Netzteil empfohlen hat...



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> PS. übrigens auch Computerbase schreibt  "aufgrund sparsamerer Prozessoren können schwächere NTs eingesetzt werden"
> heisst aber nicht, dass man nun plötzlich max. Lasten von Grakas einschneidend beschneiden darf!


Und warum denkst du, dass in Zukunft die Leistungsaufnahme von Grafikkarten und/oder Prozessoren steigen wird?!

Ich sags mal ganz deutlich: DIe Zeit als wir 550mm² Dies im mittleren Segment gesehen haben, sind vorbei. Das wird nicht mehr passieren! Das gibt die Fertigung nicht mehr her.  
Das größte, was wir im 'normalen Segment' sehen werden, sind die ~350mm (+/- bisserl Spielraum), die ein Tahiti gerade hat. Viel größer werden die Chips nicht mehr.

Und auch die Leistungsaufnahme steigt nicht mehr wirklich an, die tritt eher auf der Stelle - in allen Bereichen...


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich sags mal ganz deutlich: DIe Zeit als wir 550mm² Dies im mittleren Segment gesehen haben, sind vorbei. Das wird nicht mehr passieren! Das gibt die Fertigung nicht mehr her.
> Das größte, was wir im 'normalen Segment' sehen werden, sind die ~350mm (+/- bisserl Spielraum), die ein Tahiti gerade hat. Viel größer werden die Chips nicht mehr.


 
Genau so sieht es aus.
Die 500mm² Chips sind im Standard Gamer Bereich vorbei. Das rentiert sich nicht mehr.
Die Titan mit ihren 500mm² Chip kostet ja nicht ohne Grund 1000€.
Nvidia muss den Preis nehmen weil die Ausbeute des 28nm Prozess mehr nicht her gibt.
Ich denke dass die Gaming Grafikchips mit dem nächsten Shrink noch mal kleiner werden. Und dementsprechend auch weniger Leistung aufnehmen.


----------



## Uter (9. März 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und von was für Lüftern sprichst du?! 6,5W?! Sag mal, hast du überhaupt eine Ahnung, was das für Turbinen sind?! Sowas wie 'nen NMB Boxer, 120x38mm mit ~2000rpm. DAS hat NIEMAND im Rechner...


 Es gibt schon einige Lüfter, die so viel Strom ziehen. Enermax hat einige Lüfter mit ~6W Verbrauch im Angebot. Am meisten ziehen von ihnen die T.B. Vegas Trio mit 8,4W. Bling-bling braucht eben auch Strom. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und dementsprechend auch weniger Leistung aufnehmen.


 Hoffentlich... Zum Glück sind die Zeiten rum, in denen die Grakas so extrem viel Strom verbraucht haben...

@ DeepXtreme:
Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz was du beweisen willst. Fakt ist, dass man alle aktuellen Grakas mit einer GPU auch mit Furmark o.ä. belasten kann ohne, dass es bei "kleineren" (imo sind ~450W immernoch sehr viel) Nt zu Problemen kommt.


----------



## DeepXtreme (9. März 2013)

@Peter P

Meinetwegen rechne Du doch mit Calc's Mindestlast.  Diese interpretiere ich für den Fall "_neue stärkere Graka, ja damit kann man altes NT noch benutzen_"
Neues System hingegen: Empfohlene Nennleistung, in meinem Haus gar noch 50W drauf geschlagen, weil ein zweiter Monitor um diesen Wert mehr an der Karte zieht.

Ich mag einfach Eimer, die nicht randvoll sind und der Deckel problemlos geschlossen werden kann. Wenn dein "Mülleimer" über den Rand hinaus gefüllt und der Deckel nicht mehr schliessen lässt, stinkt's.
Ja doch, ich spreche immer von Einschaltlast . ..und behaupte Du nicht wieder etwas von "Graka zieht nicht volle Last" was erst zu beweisen wäre. 
Wir streiten um 10€ für mehr oder weniger Kapazität, halte dir dies vor Augen! Mehr Sicherheit, kühlerere  Wicklungen, weniger Gefahr von Fiepen, leiserer Lüfter, längere Lebenszeit, mehr Möglichkeiten zum nachrüsten usw...

Ich mag diesen kranken Minimaleismus nicht, den man noch mit falschen Daten schön redet.


----------



## Systemcrash (9. März 2013)

Könnt ihr nicht einen Elektro-/Elektronik-Basicthread aufmachen?

Wenn das Grundwissen nicht vorhanden ist lohnen sich seitenlange Threads darüber nicht besonders


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2013)

Uter schrieb:


> Es gibt schon einige Lüfter, die so viel Strom ziehen. Enermax hat einige Lüfter mit ~6W Verbrauch im Angebot. Am meisten ziehen von ihnen die T.B. Vegas Trio mit 8,4W. Bling-bling braucht eben auch Strom.



Es gibt auf Lüfter die 50 Watt haben aber die sollte man sich nicht unbedingt in den heimischen Rechner einbauen und dann hoffen dass er "silent" bleibt. 



Uter schrieb:


> Hoffentlich... Zum Glück sind die Zeiten rum, in denen die Grakas so extrem viel Strom verbraucht haben...


 
Ich rechne stark damit.
Nvidia Gaming Chips sind recht klein geworden. Die AMD Chips sind etwas größer und brauchen daher auch etwas mehr Strom.
Die GTX Titan basiert ja auf der Tesla und das ist wieder eine andere Nummer. Trotzdem ist die Karte recht sparsam wenn man bedenkt dass sie 500mm² Fläche hat und eben die Anzahl an Transistoren -- hab vergessen wie viele das waren. 
Der Refresh Ende des Jahres oder wann auch immer wird dafür sorgen dass die Architektur noch effizienter wird.
Dann kommt wieder ein Shrink -- ich weiß jetzt nicht ob 20nm oder 16nm -- und das bedeutet dass du noch kleinere Chips bauen kannst die eben weniger Strom aufnehmen.
Bei der Fertigung lohnen sich Chips mit 500mm² einfach nicht mehr weil die Herstellung sehr teuer wird. Die Titan ist ja nicht ohne Grund so teuer. Nicht nur weil es ein Prestige Produkt ist sondern auch weil NVidia den Preis nehmen muss um den teuren Chip finanzieren zu können.
Und natürlich damit die Tesla Kaufen nicht auf dumme Gedanken kommen und die Titan günstig schießen als eine Tesla zu kaufen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. März 2013)

Uter schrieb:


> Es gibt schon einige Lüfter, die so viel Strom ziehen. Enermax hat einige Lüfter mit ~6W Verbrauch im Angebot. Am meisten ziehen von ihnen die T.B. Vegas Trio mit 8,4W. Bling-bling braucht eben auch Strom.


 Stimmt, dieses Bling-Bling Zeugs hab ich verdrängt...


----------



## DeepXtreme (9. März 2013)

sind wir bereits soweit, einzelne Watt zu zählen 
Kannst die 30W-Ausschläge und andere Faktoren, welche bis 50W voneinander abweichen, ja getrost weglassen.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2013)

Wir sind zu dem Schluss gekommen dass ein 450-500 Watt Netzteil reicht um ein Single GPU System problemlos mit Energie zu versorgen ohne dass es dabei voll ausgelastet wird.


----------



## DeepXtreme (9. März 2013)

Seid ihr... 
Gigabyte hat lange Zeit für die HD7970 eine NT-QVL geführt, allesamt um 550W aPFC 80+ . Gleiches auch für die HD7970-GE mit 600W
Vergangenen Okt./Nov. hat AMD die Karten plötzlich auf 500W, *gleich zur HD7870*, runtergestuft. Ich werte es als "Marketing-Promotion", um mit NV GTX580 auf gleicher Stufe zu stehen, weil überall der Strombedarf als Argument gg. die HD7970 angeführt wurde.
Von Gigabyte weiss man, dass deren Karten mit ihrem standardmässigen OC höheren Verbrauch haben.

AMD-Systemvoraussetzung HD7970-GE


500-Watt-Netzteil (oder größer) mit einem 8-poligen PCI  Express-Stromversorgungsstecker mit 150 W und einem 6-poligen mit 75 W  empfohlen
850-Watt-Netzteil (oder größer) mit zwei 8-poligen PCI  Express-Stromversorgungssteckern mit je 150 W und zwei 6-poligen mit je  75 W für AMD CrossFire™ Technologie empfohlen
8polig= 150W
6polig= 75W
PCIe= 75W
irgendwie ist die Ehrlichkeit verloren gegangen.

oder auch bzgl. Crossfire: Die erste Karte wird im Normalfall voll berechnet, die zweite Karte mit ca. 3/4 
stimmt doch hinten und vorn nicht mehr!

Ich wiederhole immer wieder: Mit Intel kann man meinetwegen 50W runter, falls gespart werden muss, aber immerhin soll auch der FX-Vishera berücksichtigt sein in der offiziellen AMD-Empfehlung.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2013)

Sowas ist immer Marekting weil die Gewinnmargen bei stärkeren Netzteilen einfach höher sind.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. März 2013)

DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Seid ihr...
> Gigabyte hat lange Zeit für die HD7970 eine NT-QVL geführt, allesamt um 550W aPFC 80+ . Gleiches auch für die HD7970-GE mit 600W
> 
> (...)
> ...


Seltsam dass mein Triathlor die 7970GE, die ich hier mal rumliegen hatte, ohne Probleme geschluckt hat. Oh und als CPU kam natürlich 'nen FX8350 zum Einsatz (gut, meist nicht wirklich ausgelastet, außer in Crysis 3)...

Und laut dir wäre es auch nicht möglich, einen AMD X6/1100T mit zwei HD4870X2 zu betreiben - ging aber problemlos, mehrere Durchläufe im Heaven 2.1


----------



## DeepXtreme (9. März 2013)

Triathlor 450W? 12V-Combined 444W, wobei die 110W von 3,3V/5V immer auch mit betrachtet werden müssen im Verhältnis zur max. Last. 
12V-444W sind wohl als OPP zu sehen. Holt sich die eine Schiene mehr ab, sinkt die andere entsprechend ab. Zieht es an beiden zu sehr = whumm OPP
Enermax gibt Peaks bis 500W vor, Lüfter bei 450W 100% 29 dBA  ...also auch eines jener NTs, welche ungefähr ab 80% hochdrehen.

Dein Bier, entspricht aber nicht meiner *Empfehlung* für Freunde - deinem Feind sehr wohl, ja ok


----------



## Systemcrash (9. März 2013)

Ist das jetzt eine fachliche Diskussion oder einfach Streitsuche  ?


----------



## Legacyy (9. März 2013)

Hab mir jetzt mal die ganze Diskussion durchgelesen... kann es sein, dass DeepX einfach nicht einsehen will, dass er falsch liegt und jetzt noch anfängt zu provizieren?


----------



## DeepXtreme (10. März 2013)

@Legacyy, unterlass doch bitte solch provokante Aussagen, die tragen zu nichts bei.

@all
Game-Titel, Auflösung und Bildoptimierungseinstellungen sind weitere erhebliche Faktoren für den Verbrauch. Was nutzt teure performante Karte, wenn sie bei hohen Settings wegen zu schwachem NT abkakkt
3x GTX 680 & 3x HD 7970 mit i7-3970X (Seite 7) - ComputerBase
Alan Wake, Auflösung 2560x1600 mit 4xMSAA = *443W*


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. März 2013)

DeepXtreme schrieb:


> @all
> Game-Titel, Auflösung und Bildoptimierungseinstellungen sind weitere erhebliche Faktoren für den Verbrauch. Was nutzt teure performante Karte, wenn sie bei hohen Settings wegen zu schwachem NT abkakkt
> 3x GTX 680 & 3x HD 7970 mit i7-3970X (Seite 7) - ComputerBase
> Alan Wake, Auflösung 2560x1600 mit 4xMSAA = *443W*


Ja, und?! Da kommt noch die Effizienz hinzu und du bist bei unter 400W. Weiß echt nicht, wo dein Problem ist, da ist doch mehr als genug Luft...


----------



## DeepXtreme (10. März 2013)

Was für eine Effizienz bitte?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. März 2013)

Naja, das ist die gesamte Leistungsaufnahme des Systems. Also das was man an der Steckdose abliest. Allerdings ist zwischen Steckdose und den Komponenten ein Netzteil. Das verrichtet seinen Dienst nicht ganz ohne Verlust. Da sind ca. 400W vom Netzteil gelieferte Leistung eig. ein ganz realisischer Wert, jedenfalls bei dem Fall, den du ansprichst.


----------



## Uter (10. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt auf Lüfter die 50 Watt haben aber die sollte man sich nicht unbedingt in den heimischen Rechner einbauen und dann hoffen dass er "silent" bleibt.


Ja, die sind dann nicht mehr ganz angenehm, aber ich hab mich deshalb ja nur auf die Lüfter festgelegt, mit denen man den PC nach 22 Uhr nutzen kann, ohne dass die Nachbarn die Polizei rufen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Die AMD Chips sind etwas größer und brauchen daher auch etwas mehr Strom.


Es ist nicht nur die Größe, AMD wirbt (leider) mit den GHz-Versionen und dieser Takt will eben auch "bezahlt" werden.




Threshold schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist die Karte recht sparsam wenn man bedenkt dass sie 500mm² Fläche hat und eben die Anzahl an Transistoren -- hab vergessen wie viele das waren.


7... mit 9 Nullen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Refresh Ende des Jahres oder wann auch immer wird dafür sorgen dass die Architektur noch effizienter wird.


Das hoffe ich auch, ich hatte mir ursprünglich von 28nm noch etwas mehr erhofft.



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> 8polig= 150W
> 6polig= 75W
> PCIe= 75W


 Damit sagst du doch, was Sache ist. Selbst wenn man eine 7970 GE an das Maximum ihrer Anschlüsse (!) treibt, dann kann man immernoch eine aktuelle CPU nutzen mit den gängigen Netzteilempfehlungen hier glücklich werden. Wenn man die Graka normal (bzw. im sinnvollen Rahmen übertaktet) betreibt, dann hat man noch Reserven, die man z.B. in eine ineffizientere CPU stecken kann.


----------



## DeepXtreme (10. März 2013)

Im Grunde wisst ihr spätestens jetzt doch inzwischen alle, dass ihr untermotorisiert bzw. in zu hohem Lastbereich fährt, oder nicht?
Selbst unter Abzug von 10% Gold-Effizienz wären 400W-Verbrauch noch zu viel für besagtes NT Triathlor 450W, wo bleiben CPU, Board und Rest?

Ich mach diese Watt-Zählerei nicht länger mit, die Faustformel "System 300W plus max. Graka-Verbrauch = empfohlene NT-Mindest-Nennleistung" hat auch heute noch seine Gültigkeit
Für mich eine Frage des Anstandes ausreichend kapazitive NTs mitzugeben


----------



## Uter (10. März 2013)

DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Selbst unter Abzug von 10% Gold-Effizienz wären 400W-Verbrauch noch zu viel für besagtes NT Triathlor 450W, wo bleiben CPU, Board und Rest?





			
				Test schrieb:
			
		

> *Gemessen wird die Gesamt-Leistungsaufnahme des Testsystems*.


Die sind bei den 400W schon mit drin, also bleiben 50W Reserve (+ u.U. größere Netzteilineffizienz). 



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Ich mach diese Watt-Zählerei nicht länger mit, die Faustformel "System 300W plus max. Graka-Verbrauch = empfohlene NT-Mindest-Nennleistung" hat auch heute noch seine Gültigkeit


Nein. Richtiger (aber auch nicht allgemeingültig) wär maximaler Graka-Verbrauch (aus Tests) + 200W.



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Für mich eine Frage des Anstandes ausreichend kapazitive NTs mitzugeben


 Wird hier gemacht.


----------



## DeepXtreme (10. März 2013)

Diese Differenzmessung für CPUs (Prime95) könnte etwa hinkommen -habe ähnlichen Wert von 108W für den i7-860 (s. i7-870 = 104W)
Mobo = 50W drauf, SSD HDD und ODD = 40W, Lüfter 15W, 8x USB = 20W, 4x SDRAM DDR3 = 13W,  geht Total gegen ~150W zusätzlich zur CPU (Mindestkonfiguration!) 
Und dann wird selten die sonstige Ausstattung berücksichtigt, womit man einfach mal eine Toleranz von 50W guten Herzens addiert - zuletzt plus Graka und wenn man will noch etwas für Kondensatorenverschleiss.
PSU-Calc gibt ca. 17W zwischen Standard- und Highend-Board an, wird bei euch auch nie berücksichtigt, und OC-CPU auch nicht, und OC-Graka auch nicht - die Toleranz von 50W macht Sinn
Gehäuse mit Lüftersteuerung, WLAN-Karte, Cardreader.. was gibt's noch alles? = *System 300W als Versicherung *



> Die sind bei den 400W schon mit drin, also bleiben 50W Reserve (+ u.U. größere Netzteilineffizienz).


Habe ichnicht verstanden, was Du mitteilen wolltest?
Gemessen war 443W inkl. Netzteil, bei Gold-NT 10% Eigenverbrauch abziehen, damit man die interne Last bekommt (vorausgesetzt "Konsum"-Watt und interner "Verbrauch" kann 1:1 gleich gesetzt werden, was ich bezweifle), also 400W.
Andererseits ist diese Umkehrrechnung auch gefährlich, denn der Vergleich zu einem weniger effizienten 80+-NT fehlt.


----------



## poiu (10. März 2013)

So ich hab keine lust das alles zu Lesen, dreht sich ja alles im Kreis

DeepXtreme hier hast du ein Chroma Bericht, dort hast hast du Imput und Output eines Netzteiles an einer Chroma Netzteilteststation das ist Labormesstechnik ~100000€ kostet der Spaß


Link

Uter ich hoffe der Link geht diesmal OK die Diskussion ist ja 

und DeepXtreme du hast immer noch nicht recht.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2013)

DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Diese Differenzmessung für CPUs (Prime95) könnte etwa hinkommen -habe ähnlichen Wert von 108W für den i7-860 (s. i7-870 = 104W)
> Mobo = 50W drauf, SSD HDD und ODD = 40W, Lüfter 15W, 8x USB = 20W, 4x SDRAM DDR3 = 13W, geht Total gegen ~150W zusätzlich zur CPU (Mindestkonfiguration!)
> Und dann wird selten die sonstige Ausstattung berücksichtigt, womit man einfach mal eine Toleranz von 50W guten Herzens addiert - zuletzt plus Graka und wenn man will noch etwas für Kondensatorenverschleiss.
> PSU-Calc gibt ca. 17W zwischen Standard- und Highend-Board an, wird bei euch auch nie berücksichtigt, und OC-CPU auch nicht, und OC-Graka auch nicht - die Toleranz von 50W macht Sinn
> Gehäuse mit Lüftersteuerung, WLAN-Karte, Cardreader.. was gibt's noch alles? = System 300W als Versicherung



Komische Rechnung. Du schreibst dass USB 20 Watt braucht und schreibst dann gleichzeitig dass Wlan Karte und Card Reader auch Strom brauchen. Den kriegen sie aber über den USB Port. Der wiederum vom Mainboard kommt.
Du rechnest also gleich drei Verbraucher ein obwohl es nur einen einzigen gibt. Nämlich das Mainboard.
Vielleicht solltest du dir das noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. 

Ich z.B. messe bei meinem heimischen zweit Rechner -- Core i7 3770k @4,5GHz, Asus Z77 V Pro, 16GB RAM, Asus GTX 670 DCII, SDD plus 2x HDD, Dark Power P10 550 -- im Idle 76 Watt. Unter Last -- Prime 95 plus Furmark gleichzeitig -- sind es 288 Watt. Das Dark Power ist relativ betrachtet überdimensioniert und arbeitet etwas ineffizienter als z.B. ein Straight Power E9 mit 450 Watt.
Ich sehe allerdings nicht wieso ich für das System -- welches ich schon als High End bezeichnen würde -- ein 600 Watt Netzteil brauchen sollte wenn schon das 550 Watt Dark Power gelangweilt ist?


----------



## Uter (10. März 2013)

DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Diese Differenzmessung für CPUs (Prime95) könnte etwa hinkommen -habe ähnlichen Wert von 108W für den i7-860 (s. i7-870 = 104W)
> Mobo = 50W drauf, SSD HDD und ODD = 40W, Lüfter 15W, 8x USB = 20W, 4x SDRAM DDR3 = 13W,  geht Total gegen ~150W zusätzlich zur CPU (Mindestkonfiguration!)


Auch hier gilt:



			
				Test schrieb:
			
		

> Die Leistungsaufnahme wird in unserem Testparcours immer *für das gesamte System* angegeben.


Es kommt also nur eine stärkere Graka hinzu (und vielleicht noch ein paar W für kleinere Verbraucher - )



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Gemessen war 443W inkl. Netzteil, bei Gold-NT 10% Eigenverbrauch abziehen, damit man die interne Last bekommt (...), also 400W.


Bei einem 1600W sind es etwas mehr als 10%, aber ich will mich jetzt auch nicht um jedes % streiten.



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> (vorausgesetzt "Konsum"-Watt und interner "Verbrauch" kann 1:1 gleich gesetzt werden, was ich bezweifle)


Stimmt, der "Konsum" des Netzteils ist merklich höher (durch seine Ineffizienz + eigene Verbraucher (i.d.R. gering, aber mit 2 schnell drehenden LED-Lüftern können da auch nochmal gern 10W für draufgehen).



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Andererseits ist diese Umkehrrechnung auch gefährlich, denn der Vergleich zu einem weniger effizienten 80+-NT fehlt.


 Nein. Wenn das Netzteil die geforderten 400W leisten kann, dann ist seine Effizienz völlig egal. Es kann die 400W dann auch leisten, wenn es nur 10% hat. 



poiu schrieb:


> Uter ich hoffe der Link geht diesmal OK die Diskussion ist ja


 Klar, Links zu Tests sind i.d.R. kein Problem, nur Links zu eBay etc. sind nicht so gern gesehen, da es sich ja um Werbung für die eigene Auktion handeln könnte.


----------



## poiu (10. März 2013)

Uter schrieb:


> Klar, Links zu Tests sind i.d.R. kein Problem, nur Links zu eBay etc. sind nicht so gern gesehen, da es sich ja um Werbung für die eigene Auktion handeln könnte.



Ich hoffe der Link ist hilfreich da dort Pin und Pout usw. für jede Leitung angegeben ist, der rest ist simple Mathematik


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der Link ist hilfreich da dort Pin und Pout usw. für jede Leitung angegeben ist, der rest ist simple Mathematik


 
Trotzdem solltest du noch mal sagen wie der Test zu lesen ist. Nicht jeder versteht alles und weiß worauf er achten muss.


----------



## poiu (10. März 2013)

Hier ein Beispiel an Seite 2 aus dem Verlinkten PDF, Last 100%

Für die interessierten Noise werte sind runter 

STEP.5(UUT Test seq.5) : Noise Test (230V 100%)


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. März 2013)

Also irgendwie beschleicht mir das Gefühl, dass DeepXtreme nicht wirklich Plan von Elektrotechnik hat und eher 'ausm Bauch raus' argumentiert.

Also, noch mal zur Aufklärung:

1. Ein Netzteil ist eine Spannungsquelle. Bei einer Spannungsquelle gibt man idR die maximale (dauer) Belastbarkeit an. Das kann man auch als Anschlussleistung bezeichnen..
Auf gut Deutsch: Das, was auf dem Netzteil drauf steht, kann es an die Komponenten weitergeben.
2. Die Belastung von +5V und +3,3V ist in diesen Tagen relativ gering.
3. Effizienz bedeutet, dass von der Leistung, die das Geärt aufnimmt, nicht alles auf der Sekundären Seite ankommt. Das heißt nicht, dass ein 450W Netzteil maximal 450W aufnehmen darf. Es bedeutet, dass ein 450W Netzteil, dass eine Effizienz von 85% bei 100% Belastung besitzt ~530W aufnehmen kann.


----------



## Systemcrash (10. März 2013)

Das Gefühl habe ich seit Anfang dieser Diskussion.

Aber so lange sich Dutzende dazu berufen fühlen einem Unbelehrbaren ständig zu antworten wird das nicht aufhören 

Ich schalt mein Abo zu dieser Diskussion jetzt aus und leg ihn auf Ignorieren, bin seit ein paar Seiten einfach nur noch genervt


----------



## thom_cat (12. März 2013)

haha, hier treibt er also auch sein unwesen 

mit dem user hatten wir auch im luxx schon unsere "freude"


----------



## coroc (12. März 2013)

Poste mal nen Link zum Thread. Was woillte der denn von euch?


----------



## thom_cat (12. März 2013)

sind mehrere themen gewesen, aber die "argumente" sind 1:1 die gleichen.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (12. März 2013)

da ihr offentlich sehr viel mehr ahnung von nts habt könnt ihr mir ein gutes 550w nt empfehlen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. März 2013)

Für was für ein System und Budget?


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (12. März 2013)

will mir anschaffen 
hd 7970 non ghz
i5 3570k
msi z77 mpower
1 blue ray leser
1-2 hdd
1-2 ssd
in bitfenix colossus
möglichst modular da ich sleeven möchte
edit:u. übertakten


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. März 2013)

Dann kauf dir ein Dark Power Pro P10 mit 550 Watt. Sehr leise und ein sehr gutes Netzteil


----------



## coroc (12. März 2013)

ICh würde da eher zum Sea Sonic Platinum Series Fanless 460W ATX 2.3 (SS-460FL2) (passiv) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder zum Geizhals Deutschland Ehesten das Seasonic, weils es vollmodular ist und weil Seasonic kulanter mit gesleevten Kabeln umgeht


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (12. März 2013)

reichen da die 460w auch zum oc


----------



## coroc (12. März 2013)

Locker 

Wenn du sicher gehen willst, kannst auch die 560W Variante nehmen. Aber die hab ich im Netz nicht mehr gefunden


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (12. März 2013)

650w wären op oder


----------



## coroc (13. März 2013)

Der PC verbraucht eigentlich nicht mehr als 340W...650W sind viel zu viel...


----------



## poiu (13. März 2013)

Es reicht das 460W Modell 

@Coroc das 560 gab es nur als X Series jetzt gibt es ein 520W Fanless und dann ein 660W platinum


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (13. März 2013)

werde mir es dann auch kaufen (460w)


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. März 2013)

Hat jemand schon Neuikgeiten vom 350W Sharkoon modular Dingsda?

Also welche Elektronik drin steckt, was für Caps usw??


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2013)

Meinst du das Sharkoon SHA350M in Bronze mit 337 Watt auf der 12 Volt Leitung?
Nein. Ich bin da so schlau wie du.


----------



## Philipus II (18. März 2013)

Ich werde meins wohl am Wochenende zerlegen


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2013)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich werde meins wohl am Wochenende zerlegen


 
Hast du zu Hause irgendwo ein Netzteilspender versteckt oder woher bekommst du die immer?


----------



## Philipus II (20. März 2013)

Ich hab so ne schicke E-Mail-Adresse. Der "Anbieter" ComputerBase.de hat da schon seine Vorteile


----------



## poiu (20. März 2013)

@threshold ab einer gewissen Menge vermehren die sich fast von Selbst, wie Tribbles


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> @threshold ab einer gewissen Menge vermehren die sich fast von Selbst, wie Tribbles


 
Den Eindruck habe ich inzwischen auch.


----------



## K3n$! (24. März 2013)

Hey, 

könnt ihr mir ein NT empfehlen ?

> möglichst günstig, aber gute Qualität

Innereien:

- i3 3220 ODER i5 2500k (steht noch nicht fest)
- 2*4GB DDR3 RAM
- HD6870
- 2TB HDD
- 120 GB SSD
- 2 Gehäuse Lüfter
- 1* DVD LW
- wahrscheinlich normales H77 Mainboard ohne spezielle OC Features


Wie viel Watt wird für so ein System benötigt ?
Ich würde jetzt mal so pauschal 500 Watt anberaumen. 
Budget liegt so bei 45€, also kein Kabelmanagement.


----------



## Sysnet (25. März 2013)

45€? Hm, dann evtl. ein Cougar A400. 500 Watt wirst Du nicht brauchen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. März 2013)

400 Watt sollten problemlos genügen, ein Cougar A400 wäre das Einzige, das in deinem Budget liegt. Eventuell noch ein Pure Power L8.


----------



## K3n$! (25. März 2013)

Auch mit dem Core i5 würden 400 Watt reichen ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. März 2013)

Schau doch mal hier: Test: AMD Radeon HD 6870 und HD 6850 (Update 2) - ComputerBase

Dort wurde mit einem i7 965 gebencht, an den Verbrauch wirst du niemals herankommen.


----------



## K3n$! (25. März 2013)

Danke für den Verweis 
Normalerweise gucke ich da immer noch nach den Testergebnissen, 
aber die Sache mit den Leistungsaufnahmen vom Gesamtsystem 
ist mir mehr oder weniger neu, danke. 

Also würde das Cougar A400 hier dicke reichen.

Btw. Was haltet ihr von diesem NT  ? 
> https://geizhals.de/thermaltake-germany-series-hamburg-530w-atx-2-3-w0392re-a636302.html


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2013)

530 Watt für unter 40€? 
Du müsstest deine Frage eigentlich selbst beantworten können. 

Kauf dir das L8. Das ist schon ein gutes und leises Netzteil.


----------



## K3n$! (25. März 2013)

Ist Thermaltake keine gute Marke?
Immerhin gibts 3 Jahre Garantie und die Bewertungen bei Mindfactory.de
sehen auch gar nicht so schlecht aus.

Ich werde / mein Kumpel wird aber wahrscheinlich zum A400 von Cougar greifen.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2013)

Auf die Bewertungen von Online Händlern kannst du nichts geben.
Da kriegt das Netzteil schon mal 5 Sterne weil es genauso verbaut werden kann wie das alte.


----------



## K3n$! (25. März 2013)

Auf die Bewertungen der User kann man auch nix geben ?


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2013)

Nein kannst du nicht. Da wird teilweise ein Blödsinn geschrieben dass sich die Haare aufstellen und dann weißt du auch nicht wer dafür bezahlt wird das zu schreiben. Das gibt es ja überall.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. März 2013)

Schau dir einfach Tests/Reviews an. Fast alle Netzteile unter 40 Euro sind Schrott. Ich würde auch kein 800 Watt Netzteil unter 100 Euro kaufen


----------



## K3n$! (25. März 2013)

Hmm, also entweder das Cougar 400 Watt oder das BeQuiet L8 430 Watt ?
Letzteres kostet ca. 8€ mehr. Lohnt sich das ?


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2013)

Der Lüfter des L8 ist besser als der des Cougar.


----------



## thom_cat (26. März 2013)

ausserdem hat das l8 noch kabelmanagement.


----------



## K3n$! (26. März 2013)

Ich sprech mal mit meinem Kollegen, ob er noch die Differenz bezahlen will.


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2013)

Er sollte es machen wenn er ein vernünftiges Netzteil haben will.


----------



## Sysnet (26. März 2013)

Das Cougar kann man in dem Preisbereich beruhigt kaufen. Habe selbst grad wieder eines verbaut und bin sehr zufrieden.

Edit:
Auch die Lautstärke ist bei mir nicht negativ aufgefallen, im Gegenteil es ist sehr angenehm.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. März 2013)

Ab 80% wird es aber laut und das L8 ist einfach in allen Belangen besser. Dafür ist es halt auch teurer.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. März 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Auf die Bewertungen der User kann man auch nix geben ?


 
Die kannst total in die Tonne kloppen. Alles was du da eventuell rauslesen könntest, wäre ob das Netzteil halbwegs erträglich ist oder 'ne Turbine. Und selbst das meistens nicht...


----------



## poiu (27. März 2013)

Joop die Bewertungen kann man wortwörtlich Knicken bzw nicht ernst nehmen, hab schon oft bei verschiedenen Produkten absoluten Schwachsinn gelesen.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2013)

Ich kann mich noch ganz gut an eine 5 Sterne Bewertung erinnern in der stand dass das neue Netzteil genauso groß ist wie das alte.


----------



## Gamer-King (29. März 2013)

Hey Leute,
wie viel Watt braucht man mindestens um 2 5870 Karten zu betreiben?

Gruß
Gamer-King


----------



## Legacyy (29. März 2013)

Da würde ich ein be Quiet Dark Power Pro 650W empfehlen. Das 5870er CF wird so ca. 550W brauchen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (29. März 2013)

Das stimmt hatte mal 2x5870 verbaut und gemessen das ganze system. Es lag bei 550 bis 570 watt.

Mfg


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. März 2013)

Ja, das P10 würde ich da auch empfehlen. Eventuell noch ein Platimax, wenn du be quiet meidest


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. März 2013)

Gamer-King schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> wie viel Watt braucht man mindestens um 2 5870 Karten zu betreiben?


 Ohne OC könnten die 550W wirklich reichen.
Mit OC würd ich aber eher Richtung 750W gehen.

Wobei ich bei 2 Grafikkarten eh eher Richtung 750W gehen würde...


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

Wieso zwei solche alten Karten?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. März 2013)

Naja, sooo alt sind sie ja nicht wirklich. 

Ich würde natürlich auch eher eine neue, schnelle und effiziente Single-GPU verbauen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. März 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Naja, sooo alt sind sie ja nicht wirklich.


 Doch, sind sie.

Die 5870 ist 2 Generationen hinterher und aktuell auf dem Niveau einer 7850, bei deutlich höherer Lautstärke und Abwärme.


€dit:
hier noch mal die PR.
Vom 23.09.200*9*.


Die 7970 gibbet ja auch schon über 'nen Jahr lang...


----------



## PC GAMER (30. März 2013)

Welches Netzteil würdet ihr empfehlen für folgendes System:

I5-3570k @ 4,4
HD6970 (Update auf HD8970)
16GB Ram
2x HDD
1xSSD

Danke für die antworten


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. März 2013)

450W E9, wie immer...

Und bei der GraKa kannst noch 'nen Jahr warten - oder so. Dieses Jahr passiert da nix mehr.
Wobei die 7970 (oder 50) wg. Crysis und Bioshock Infinite recht interessant ausschaut.


----------



## target2804 (31. März 2013)

480w e9, wie immer


----------



## PC GAMER (31. März 2013)

Be quiet würde ich gerne meiden 

Mal n andere Frage ist mein thermaltake smart Bronze vollkommen ok?


----------



## target2804 (31. März 2013)

Was hast du gegen be quiet?


----------



## PC GAMER (31. März 2013)

Schlechte Erfahrung im Praktikum gesammelt damit


----------



## target2804 (31. März 2013)

Dann Kauf dir enermax oder ein cougar a400


----------



## PC GAMER (31. März 2013)

Welches enermax?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (31. März 2013)

Revolution 87+


----------



## PC GAMER (31. März 2013)

Das werde ich mir dann nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen 

Aber danke


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. März 2013)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Schlechte Erfahrung im Praktikum gesammelt damit


 
Wann war das? vor 10 Jahren, als die P4/P5 aufm Markt waren? Oder vor 5 Jahren, als das E5 da war??


----------



## PC GAMER (31. März 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wann war das? vor 10 Jahren, als die P4/P5 aufm Markt waren? Oder vor 5 Jahren, als das E5 da war??



Nein Nein, das waren die E9 480 Watt Teile.
Ich habe ein Jahres Praktikum gemacht und von 20 Netzteile kamen 19 Stück zurück innerhalb eines Jahres. 
Ich merke ich treffe auf be quiet fans


----------



## GeForce-Lover (31. März 2013)

Fans? Nein. Aber finde mal ein ähnlich gutes Netzteil mit wirklich gutem Lüfter zum selben Preis.


----------



## PC GAMER (31. März 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Fans? Nein. Aber finde mal ein ähnlich gutes Netzteil mit wirklich gutem Lüfter zum selben Preis.



Naja, dass war meine Erfahrung im Praktikum :/


----------



## GeForce-Lover (31. März 2013)

Dann liegt das aber weniger an BeQuiet als mehr an FSP.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. März 2013)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Jahres Praktikum gemacht und von 20 Netzteile kamen 19 Stück zurück innerhalb eines Jahres.


Dann hast du (oder der Nutzer) aber irgendwas falsch gemacht...


----------



## PC GAMER (31. März 2013)

Ich habe sicherlich nichts falsch gemacht und der Techniker dort auch nicht. 
Die Netzteile wurden von den Nutzern auch nicht angerührt.

Dann sollte sich FSP mehr mühe machen


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2013)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Nein Nein, das waren die E9 480 Watt Teile.
> Ich habe ein Jahres Praktikum gemacht und von 20 Netzteile kamen 19 Stück zurück innerhalb eines Jahres.
> Ich merke ich treffe auf be quiet fans


 
Sehr ungewöhnlich und eigentlich nicht zu glauben.
Von den gefühlten 500 BeQuiets die ich bisher verbaut habe sind vielleicht 3 kaputt gegangen.
Und da griff eben die Garantie und die Teile wurden problemlos ausgetauscht.

Wenn du keine Lust auf BeQuiet hast und trotzdem ein gutes Netzteil haben willst musst du tiefer in die Tasche greifen.
Enermax Revolution 87+ kannst du nehmen. Kostet halt mehr.


----------



## PC GAMER (31. März 2013)

Vielleicht wurden die falsch gelagert 

Wir hatten, denn gleichen Großhändler wie Alternate


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. März 2013)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Ich habe sicherlich nichts falsch gemacht und der Techniker dort auch nicht.


Da muss irgendwer irgendwas ziemlich falsch gemacht haben, denn dass von 20 Netzteilen 19 zurück kommen, kann einfach nicht angehen. Nicht einmal bei übelstem Schrott sollte das sein.

Entsprechend gibt es nur 2 Erklärungen: a) es war etwas anderes, und NICHT das Netzteil, b) der Stromanbieter war Schuld bzw es gab (öfter mal) ein Gewitter, das starke Spannungspitzen verursacht hat.

Gut, es gibt noch Möglichkeit c) es war kalt draußen und ihr habt die Netzteile sofort verwendet, ohne sie aklimatisieren zu lassen (=Feuchtigkeit im Gerät, was das Teil dann kaputt gemacht hat).


----------



## PC GAMER (31. März 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Da muss irgendwer irgendwas ziemlich falsch gemacht haben, denn dass von 20 Netzteilen 19 zurück kommen, kann einfach nicht angehen. Nicht einmal bei übelstem Schrott sollte das sein.
> 
> Entsprechend gibt es nur 2 Erklärungen: a) es war etwas anderes, und NICHT das Netzteil, b) der Stromanbieter war Schuld bzw es gab (öfter mal) ein Gewitter, das starke Spannungspitzen verursacht hat.
> 
> Gut, es gibt noch Möglichkeit c) es war kalt draußen und ihr habt die Netzteile sofort verwendet, ohne sie aklimatisieren zu lassen (=Feuchtigkeit im Gerät, was das Teil dann kaputt gemacht hat).




Der Techniker macht das seit über 20 Jahren
A) E9 480Watt
B) bei 19 Kunden?  Unrealistisch
C) die waren schön im Gebäude bei 17 Grad


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2013)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurden die falsch gelagert
> 
> Wir hatten, denn gleichen Großhändler wie Alternate


 
Ist denn die Palette mit den Netzteilen runter gefallen?
Oder traf ein Blitz das Schiff in dem sie transportiert wurden und hat sich in der Kiste mit den Netzetilen entladen?

Also das ist echt unerklärlich dass von 20 Stück einer Charge 19 kaputt gehen. Da muss es einen anderen Grund geben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. März 2013)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Der Techniker macht das seit über 20 Jahren


 Ja, und?!
Nur weil jemand etwas besonders lange macht, heißt das überhaupt nicht, dass er etwas besonders gut macht oder dass er überhaupt weiß, was er tut...

Es soll ja auch Manager geben, die seit einigen Jahren managen und alles, was sie bisher angefasst haben, gegen die Wand gefahren haben - Hartmut Mehdorn zum Beispiel.
Macht das ihn zu einem guten Manager? Weil er hat ja 10 Jahre die Bahn gemanagt, da muss er ja gut sein...

Anyway: eine RMA Rate von 95% kann nicht angehen! Da muss irgendwer irgendwas falsch gemacht haben, sonst geht das gar nicht!


----------



## PC GAMER (31. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist denn die Palette mit den Netzteilen runter gefallen?
> Oder traf ein Blitz das Schiff in dem sie transportiert wurden und hat sich in der Kiste mit den Netzetilen entladen?
> 
> Also das ist echt unerklärlich dass von 20 Stück einer Charge 19 kaputt gehen. Da muss es einen anderen Grund geben.



Glaubst Du noch am das was du da schreibst?  Ich hoffe nicht 

@Stefan: er macht es 100 Prozent sehr gut


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. März 2013)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> @Stefan: er macht es 100 Prozent sehr gut


Anscheinend nicht, sonst hätte er nicht 95% von den Straight Powers, die er verkauft hat, zurück bekommen. Da muss er schon was falsch gemacht haben, um sowas hin zu bekommen...

€dit:
Wenn du eine andere Serie erwähnt hättest, hätte ich das vielleicht noch geglaubt. Bei der E9 Serie ists aber an den Haaren herbei gezogen! Da muss irgendwer was falsch gemacht haben (=Netzteile misshandelt) oder aber der Fehler muss irgendwo anders gelegen haben (Fehlstrom über Monitor, USB usw).


----------



## PC GAMER (31. März 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Anscheinend nicht, sonst hätte er nicht 95% von den Straight Powers, die er verkauft hat, zurück bekommen. Da muss er schon was falsch gemacht haben, um sowas hin zu bekommen...



Er baut am Tag an die 4-5 Rechner,  da soll er genau bei den E9 Fehler gemacht haben? 
Ich glaube eher das die bei der Produktion einen Fehler hatten


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2013)

Dann trat der Produktionsfehler aber scheinbar nur bei dir auf.


----------



## PC GAMER (31. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann trat der Produktionsfehler aber scheinbar nur bei dir auf.



Ganz normal beim Großhändler gekauft 

Aber da ihr alle schreibt das es unmöglich ist werde ich mir das E9 genauer anschauen


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2013)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Aber da ihr alle schreibt das es unmöglich ist werde ich mir das E9 genauer anschauen


 
Irgendeinen Grund muss es gegeben haben denn sonst gehen die nicht einfach so kaputt.

Oder einfach mal die Mehrfachsteckdose wechseln an die auch noch die Klimaanlage, der Wasserkocher, der Heizlüfter und der Kühlschrank hängt.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (31. März 2013)

Du hast die Gefriertruhe vergessen

Schau dir evtl. Auch mal das Dark Power an. Ist nochmal eine Nummer über dem eh schon sehr guten E9.


----------



## PC GAMER (31. März 2013)

Woher soll ich wissen wo die Kunden ihre Netzteile anschließen? 
Anscheinend 19 am falschen


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2013)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Woher soll ich wissen wo die Kunden ihre Netzteile anschließen?
> Anscheinend 19 am falschen


 
Möglich ist alles.
Ich hatte mal einem im Laden der kam mit dem neu gekauften PC an -- also im Laden gekauft -- und sagte dass die Sicherung rausfliegt wenn er den PC einschaltet.
Also BeQuiet getauscht und neues rein weil kaputt.
Er kam erneu wieder und sagte dass das Netzteil wieder rausgeflogen war. Netzteil erneut schrott.
Also wieder getauscht.
Nach dem dritten mal  habe ich dann gesagt dass ich mit dem neuen Netzteil zu ihm hinkomme.
Ich war da und stellte fest dass er praktisch alle Geräte an einer einzigen Steckdose dran hatte -- mit 4 Mehrfachverteilern in einem Altbau.
Wenn er den PC einschaltet hat das Netzteil den Strom gezogen der das Fass zum Überlaufen brachte. Dem Kühlschrank war es egal, ebenso dem Heizlüfter aber das Netzteil bekam die Überlast des Stromnetzes ab und wurde dabei zerrissen.
Und jetzt versuch dem mal zu erklären dass es nicht am Netzteil liegt sondern 1. am Altbau und 2. weil er nur eine Steckdose benutzt.


----------



## PC GAMER (31. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> [...]
> Und jetzt versuch dem mal zu erklären dass es nicht am Netzteil liegt sondern 1. am Altbau und 2. weil er nur eine Steckdose benutzt.



Ohja, solche Kunden hab ich geliebt 
Die wollen einfach nichts verstehen...


----------



## d3j@ (1. April 2013)

hallo leute...
kurz ne frage.
und zwar habe ich ein be quiet e9-cm-480w netzteil.
was ich mich frage ob es zuviel ist,wenn ich auf einen kabelstrang (stromversorgung) 3 lüfter über eine lüftersteuerung, ein cd laufwerk und eine led leiste versorgen würde? 
mfg und danke


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. April 2013)

Das sollte das Netzteil schaffen. Welchen Anschluss hat deine LED Leiste denn ?


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2013)

Meinst du den Strang wo die Molex Stecker sind?
Das ist kein Problem. Häng dran was du willst.


----------



## d3j@ (1. April 2013)

anschlussmäßig werde ich mir was basteln....

es ist so, ich habe mein netzteil gesleevt, leitung angepasst usw...
vom netztteil aus gehen 4 leitungen, 2xmase,1x12v und 1x5v nach "oben" zum laufwerk.
dort habe ich es mit "molex-verteilern" verteilt.
wie gesagt 3 lüfter, lüftersteuerung und dvd-laufwerk.
nun hätte ich gerne mein gehäuse beleuchtet.
es sollen led leisten rein z.b. sowas http://www.sourcingforyou.org/ebay/ledlightsworld/1-10dan_7.jpg
meine sorge war die, das ich dann zuviel leistung/Strom A oder sonst irgendwas ziehe und dadurch mein netzteil schrotte...


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2013)

LEDs brauchen nicht viel Strom.


----------



## GoldenMic (1. April 2013)

Weil ichs grad gefunden habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meinung?


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2013)

Ein 1800 Watt Solarnetzteil? 
Echt spitze.


----------



## GoldenMic (1. April 2013)

Find den Kommentar von Toms Hardware Klasse


----------



## poiu (1. April 2013)

denn Aprilscherz hatte ich damals hier in einer NEws  

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...zteil-mit-solartechnik.html?highlight=rasurbo


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> denn Aprilscherz hatte ich damals hier in einer NEws
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...zteil-mit-solartechnik.html?highlight=rasurbo


 
Irgendwie wurde PC Games Hardware falsch geschrieben.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. April 2013)

"tomm`s hardware" wurde auch falsch geschrieben, es heißt nämlich "tom`s hardware"


----------



## poiu (1. April 2013)

war ja bestimmt ohne deren Erlaubnis, also mussten die namen verändert werden


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> war ja bestimmt ohne deren Erlaubnis, also mussten die namen verändert werden


 
Ich hätte es trotzdem richtig geschrieben. Mir doch egal wenn sie wegen eines Aprilscherzes dann einen Wind machen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. April 2013)

Bei PNL hat sich in der Tat ein kleiner Fehler eingeschlichen. Den Test des Netzteils gibt es nämlich in der PC Action Hardware.


----------



## Verminaard (3. April 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Möglich ist alles.



Ausser das bequiet ne defekte Charge bekommt/ausliefert.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal einem im Laden der kam mit dem neu gekauften PC an -- also im Laden gekauft -- und sagte dass die Sicherung rausfliegt wenn er den PC einschaltet.
> Also BeQuiet getauscht und neues rein weil kaputt.
> Er kam erneu wieder und sagte dass das Netzteil wieder rausgeflogen war. Netzteil erneut schrott.
> Also wieder getauscht.
> Nach dem dritten mal  habe ich dann gesagt dass ich mit dem neuen Netzteil zu ihm hinkomme.



Top Service! Hoffe soetwas geht nicht komplett unter mit unserer "Ichkaufallesimnetzhauptsachebillig"- Mentalitaet



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich war da und stellte fest dass er praktisch alle Geräte an einer einzigen Steckdose dran hatte -- mit 4 Mehrfachverteilern in einem Altbau.
> Wenn er den PC einschaltet hat das Netzteil den Strom gezogen der das Fass zum Überlaufen brachte. Dem Kühlschrank war es egal, ebenso dem Heizlüfter aber das Netzteil bekam die Überlast des Stromnetzes ab und wurde dabei zerrissen.
> Und jetzt versuch dem mal zu erklären dass es nicht am Netzteil liegt sondern 1. am Altbau und 2. weil er nur eine Steckdose benutzt.


 
Was genau ist passiert?
Ging das Netzteil kaputt oder hat nur der Leitungsschutzschalter (oder wenn es eine ganz alte Installation ist, die Schmelzsicherung) ausgeloest?
Bei Ueberlast, so wie du es weiter oben beschrieben hast, ist es ein ganz normaler Ablauf das die Schutzeinrichtung (Leitungsschutzschalter/Sicherung) ausloest. Da muss der Kunde Geraete auf einen anderen Stromkreis anschliessen.
Wie soll ein Netzteil die Ueberlast abbekommen? Sobald eine Ueberlast auf diesem Stromkreis vorhanden ist, was beim Einschalten des PC's der Fall ist, loest die Schutzeinrichtung aus. Aber dem Netzteil passiert da gar nichts.
Laut Typenschild vertraegt ein E9 480W 100-240V bei 50-60Hz und bei einer Stromaufnahme von 4-8A.http://www.hartware.de/media/reviews/1419/label.jpg
Wie es da ein Netzteil zerreissen kann, ist mir raetselhaft, wenn auf dem gleichen Stromkreis andere Elektrogeraete seit laengerer Zeit funktionieren. Ausser man experimentiert und schliesst da 2 Phasen an oder macht sonst irgendeinen Bloedsinn.


Stefan Payne, hattest du nicht mal fuer/bei bequiet gearbeitet oder noch immer dort beschaeftigt oder vertu ich mich da komplett und ich verwechsel das?


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Was genau ist passiert?
> Ging das Netzteil kaputt oder hat nur der Leitungsschutzschalter (oder wenn es eine ganz alte Installation ist, die Schmelzsicherung) ausgeloest?
> Bei Ueberlast, so wie du es weiter oben beschrieben hast, ist es ein ganz normaler Ablauf das die Schutzeinrichtung (Leitungsschutzschalter/Sicherung) ausloest. Da muss der Kunde Geraete auf einen anderen Stromkreis anschliessen.
> Wie soll ein Netzteil die Ueberlast abbekommen? Sobald eine Ueberlast auf diesem Stromkreis vorhanden ist, was beim Einschalten des PC's der Fall ist, loest die Schutzeinrichtung aus. Aber dem Netzteil passiert da gar nichts.
> ...


 
Ich bin kein Elektriker. Ich weiß es nicht wie das passiert kann. Es war außerdem kein E9.
Netzteil eingebaut und dann Rechner gestartet. Sofort flog die Sicherung raus und das Netzteil war danach kaputt.
Das war halt ein Altbau und wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung hatte waren da nur 3 Sicherungen drin. 2 für den Herd und 1 für alles andere.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. April 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wie es da ein Netzteil zerreissen kann, ist mir raetselhaft, wenn auf dem gleichen Stromkreis andere Elektrogeraete seit laengerer Zeit funktionieren. Ausser man experimentiert und schliesst da 2 Phasen an oder macht sonst irgendeinen Bloedsinn.


Du vergisst einen Punkt:
'Andere Geräte' können ja gerade dafür verantwortlich sein, dass das Netzteil das Zeitliche gesegnet hat. Denn die Spannung schaut nicht immer so schön aus, wie im Lehrbuch.
Wenn du da z.B. mal 'ne handelsübliche Bohrmaschine an dem gleichen Kreis betreibst, kommt z.T. ziemlicher Müll zurück...

Und auch andere Dinge können für die dollsten Effekte sorgen, die nicht wirklich gut für die Lebensdauer von Komponenten sind...


Verminaard schrieb:


> Stefan Payne, hattest du nicht mal fuer/bei bequiet gearbeitet oder noch immer dort beschaeftigt oder vertu ich mich da komplett und ich verwechsel das?


Ja, hab da mal gearbeitet, ist aber schon lange her...


----------



## Verminaard (3. April 2013)

Wieviele Leute haben fuer ihre empfindlichen Geraete denn eigene  Stromkreise wo nichts Anderes ausser Elektronik angeschlossen ist.
Ich  hab seit dem letzten groesseren Umbau, wo ich auch den kompletten  Verteiler in der Wohnung erneuert hatte, eigene Stromkreise je  Rechner/Arbeitsplatz, einen Klasse2 Ueberspannungsschutz, und eigene RCD's installiert.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du vergisst einen Punkt:
> 'Andere Geräte' können ja gerade dafür verantwortlich sein, dass das Netzteil das Zeitliche gesegnet hat. Denn die Spannung schaut nicht immer so schön aus, wie im Lehrbuch.
> Wenn du da z.B. mal 'ne handelsübliche Bohrmaschine an dem gleichen Kreis betreibst, kommt z.T. ziemlicher Müll zurück...
> 
> Und auch andere Dinge können für die dollsten Effekte sorgen, die nicht wirklich gut für die Lebensdauer von Komponenten sind...



Spannungsschwankungen hast du sehr wohl im Netz, sind auch messbar. Aber um ein Geraet zum Kurzschluss/Ueberlast zu bringen, so das es Schrott ist, muss die Schwankung extrem nach oben gehen. 
Ist glaub ich in Deuschland, selbst bei alten Installationen nicht wirklich ueblich, ausser durch Einwirkung von aussen.

Wir haben in unseren Schaltschraenken eine Steckdose. Diese ist eigentlich fuer Wartungsarbeiten gedacht, damit man mal eben einen Laptop oder Aehnliches anschliessen kann. 
Wenn wir unsere Anlagen montieren, passiert es des Oefteren, das keine Stromquelle in der Naehe ist. So wird diese Steckdose, hinter der auch eine SPS und alles moegliche an Steuertechnik haengt, doch ab und an fuer andere Geraete, wie u.A. Bohrmaschine missbraucht. Selbst ein kleines Schweissgeraet hatte mal ein Schlosser von uns da aus der Not angeschlossen.
Seltsamerweise hat hier noch nie etwas Schaden genommen. 

 Wenn das stimmt was du hier schreibst, bringt jeder der mal ein Regal montieren moechte, und im gleichen Zimmer wie die Computeranlage, Flat-TV oder Anderes, die Bohrmaschine fuer paar Loecher anschliesst, seine ganze Elektronik in Gefahr.

Wie verhalten sich eigentlich die ganzen Powerlan Adapter? Immerhin belasten die die gleichen Leitungen mit anderen Frequenzen halt.
Duerfte man theoretisch dann ueberhaupt nicht empfehlen.

Sind nicht die Netzteile normalerweise so konzipiert, das man die einfach unter normlaen Umstaenden in einem normalen Haushalt einfach an eine Steckdose anschliessen kann, ohne das etwas passiert.
Ich weis nicht, ich hab ehrlichgesagt nie die Bedienungsanleitung so weit gelesen, das ich dort irgendwas entdeckt haette wie: bitte nur an einem eigenen Stromkreis, am besten mit eigenen RCD betreiben.
Wird man auch in kaum einem der normalen Haushalte finden.

Ich kann mich vor Jahren erinnern wo mein Schwager damals mit Kollegen Lans veranstaltet hatte. 
Wurde auch wild mit irgendwelchen Steckdosenleisten gearbeitet und alle Rechner gleichzeitig gestartet.
Klar flog da die Sicherung, weil da nebenbei auch noch das Wohnzimmer draufhing wo auch ein TV und Steroanlage eingeschaltet war.
Problem war nur der Einschaltstrom. Ich hatte den Jungs die Rechner nacheinander gestartet und alles lief.
Ist auch nie etwas kaputt gegangen.

*Threshold*, sorry das mit dem E9 hab ich wohl durcheinandergebracht.
Welche Loesung hattest du denn fuer den Kunden gehabt?


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> *Threshold*, sorry das mit dem E9 hab ich wohl durcheinandergebracht.
> Welche Loesung hattest du denn fuer den Kunden gehabt?


 
Er hatte ein Multi GPU System mit einem 1000 Watt Netzteil drin und wollte auch kein kleineres Netzteil haben.
Als ich dann da war bemerkte ich dass es zwei GTX 480 sind und er auf einem Full HD Monitor spielt -- die Grafikkarten kamen nicht vom Shop.
Ich konnte ihn zu einer GTX 680 überreden und zu einem 500 Watt Netzteil.
Damit läuft es nun.


----------



## Verminaard (3. April 2013)

Mahaha, tolle Aktion irgendwie.
Er hat doch Karte und Netzteil von dir/euch bezogen? 

Ordentlicher Service vor Ort.


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Mahaha, tolle Aktion irgendwie.
> Er hat doch Karte und Netzteil von dir/euch bezogen?


 
Er hat den Rechner von uns bezogen. Also den Unterbau weil sein alter kaputt gegangen ist. Alles weitere hat er dann selbst gemacht. Also auch selbst eingebaut. Er hat auch das 1000 Watt Netzteil gekauft. Natürlich fragst du wieso er das braucht. Aber du bekommst als Antwort dass es kein kleineres sein darf. Mehr Infos gab es nicht. Und dann ist es dir auch egal weil er bezahlt ja.
Aber da er dann immer gekommen ist weil das Netzteil abgeraucht ist -- vielleicht hat es auch zwei Tage gehalten und ist dann kaputt gegangen. Das weiß ich nicht mehr genau -- wirst du irgendwann hellhörig und fragst genauer nach und als ich dann bei ihm war ist mir ein Licht aufgegangen.
An der Elektrik kann er nichts ändern. Er sagte dass die Wohnungsgesellschaft der das Haus gehört informiert ist und dass es auch saniert werden soll aber wann weiß keiner und wenn werden sicher die Mieten steigen.

Aber solche Leute hast du halt öfters im Laden. Die kaufen was und dann geht es kaputt oder funktioniert nicht und dann ist das Geschrei groß. 
Dabei liegt der Fehler häufiger vor der Tastatur als in der Hardware selbst aber das wollen die meisten nicht einsehen.
Ich habe Geschichten gesehen und gehört dass ich damit ein Buch füllen könnte.


----------



## Verminaard (3. April 2013)

Solltest mal, wenn du nicht schon hast, einen eigenen Thread eroeffnen, mit den besten Geschichten


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Solltest mal, wenn du nicht schon hast, einen eigenen Thread eroeffnen, mit den besten Geschichten


 
Ich schreibe mal ein Buch und lass mich dann von dem Lanz im ZDF einladen und lache mich da aus. 
Danach kommen die Filmrechte und später sitze ich dann wieder beim Lanz auf der Wetten Dass Couch. 
Neben mir hockt Tom Cruise der die Show hasst.


----------



## soth (4. April 2013)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit SFX-Netzteilen aus?
Gibt es da etwas Brauchbares für geringe Lasten (typisches Trinity System)?


----------



## poiu (4. April 2013)

be quiet! SFX Power 300W SFX12V 3.2 (SFX-300W/BN133) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

sonst noch die ganzen FSP usw  die LC und Xilence sollen auch nicht so schlecht sein, aber ehrlich kaum Erfahrungen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. April 2013)

Ja, außer dem be quiet habe ich da nicht viel Brauchbares gefunden. Es gäbe nur noch die Strider, welche aber 450 Watt aufwärts haben.


----------



## soth (4. April 2013)

300W ist halt schon einiges.
Mit einer normalen APU Configuration ist man da im Idle unter 10% 

Ich warte einfach mal ob Thres und stefan dazu noch was zu sagen haben


----------



## Uter (4. April 2013)

soth schrieb:


> 300W ist halt schon einiges.
> Mit einer normalen APU Configuration ist man da im Idle unter 10%


Ja, leider gibt es unter 300W nichts (mir bekanntes) wirklich gutes. 



soth schrieb:


> Ich warte einfach mal ob Thres und stefan dazu noch was zu sagen haben


      Alternativ geht in ein paar Minuten die Sprechstunde zu Netzteilen los. 

PS:
In einer Minute geht es los.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. April 2013)

Uter schrieb:


> Ja, leider gibt es unter 300W nichts (mir bekanntes) wirklich gutes.



Was ist mit einem Pico-PSU ? Die gibt es ja auch mit mehr als 100 Watt.


----------



## soth (4. April 2013)

Die sind relativ teuer und ich müsste das Gehäuse mit einer Blende verschließen...

Warum es nur so wenige kleine Netzteile gibt ist mir ein Rätsel! 
Warum man zum Beispiel das FSP Fortron/Source FSP250-60EGA(90) -unabhängig davon das es nicht ins Case passen würde- in Deutschland nicht mehr bekommt ebenfalls!


----------



## Uter (4. April 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Was ist mit einem Pico-PSU ? Die gibt es ja auch mit mehr als 100 Watt.


 Pico PSU sind imo ein sehr interessantes Thema. Leider fehlen afaik immer Schutzschaltungen. Ich werde gleich einen Thread im Sprechstundenbreich erstellen, in dem ich mitunter auch nach Pico PSU fragen werde. 



soth schrieb:


> Warum es nur so wenige kleine Netzteile gibt ist mir ein Rätsel!


 Die Gewinnspanne ist bei kleinen Netzteilen natürlich i.d.R. kleiner. Trotzdem ist es mir auch ein Rätsel.


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2013)

Uter schrieb:


> Die Gewinnspanne ist bei kleinen Netzteilen natürlich i.d.R. kleiner. Trotzdem ist es mir auch ein Rätsel.


 
Wahrscheinlich auch hier Marketing. 
Du kannst mit großen Watt Zahlen sehr gut werben und das zieht dann die Käufer an. Kleinere Netzteile interessieren niemanden. Zumindest nicht in den USA oder Asien und da die Hersteller in der Regel aus diesen Regionen kommen sehen sie kein Bedarf kleine Netzteile anzubieten.
Auch weil die Gewinnspanne sehr gering ist -- wie du ja richtig sagst.


----------



## soth (4. April 2013)

Was wäre deine Empfehlung bei geringen Lasten Thres?
Irgendein bestimmtes SFX-NT? Oder gibt es ne ordentliche Pico PSU?


----------



## Olstyle (4. April 2013)

Du kannst auch die Technik nicht beliebig runter skalieren.
Dazu kommen die 80+ Standards welche für prozentual kleine Last statt für absolut kleine Last weniger Effizienz erlauben. Das führt dazu dass man ein besseres Label bekommt wenn man eine höhere Wattklasse auf das NT schreibt, auch wenn man bei der Nennlast dann vielleicht super laut kühlen muss.

Ein Pico PSU ist nur ein Gleichspannungsregler. Das eigentlich technisch aufwendige(wenn man Effzient sein will), nämlich AC/DC Wandlung und dazu noch Schutzschaltungen wird an ein externes Netzteil ausgelagert.


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Was wäre deine Empfehlung bei geringen Lasten Thres?
> Irgendein bestimmtes SFX-NT? Oder gibt es ne ordentliche Pico PSU?


 
Pico Netzteile sind nicht so meine Welt. 
Empfehlen kann ich daher keins.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. April 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Was wäre deine Empfehlung bei geringen Lasten Thres?
> Irgendein bestimmtes SFX-NT? Oder gibt es ne ordentliche Pico PSU?


 
Das Problem bei den ganzen SFF Netzteilen ist, dass du da überhaupt keinen Platz hast, insbesondere nicht für einen Lüfter. Daher verwenden diese Geräte in 9 von 10 Fällen einen 10-15mm hohen Lüfter. Und der hat nur einen Bruchteil des Luftdurchsatzes eines gewöhnlichen, 25mm hohen Modelles...

Zusammen mit dem mangelnden Platz hast dadurch relativ gute Radaubrüder...

Also letztendlich sind alle Small Form Factor Netzteile nicht doll, Seasonic scheint noch der Einäugige unter den Blinden zu sein. Allerdings sind deren Modelle auch semi Lüfterlos...

Und von den normalen Pico PSUs halte ich mal absolut gar nix...
Bevor ich mir so ein Teil rein steck, würd ich mir Combat Power holen...
Nur damit du ungefähr weißt, wie sehr ich diesen Teilen traue.


----------



## soth (4. April 2013)

Das hört sich doch vertrauenerweckend an 
Leider hatte ich so etwas befürchtet...


----------



## Timsu (4. April 2013)

Auch wenn ich nicht so viel Ahnung von Netzteilen habe, persönlich habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit Pico PSUs. Habe eins 2 Jahre im 24/7 Betrieb, bleibt auch recht kühl, fiepen/summen ist nicht zu hören.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. April 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und von den normalen Pico PSUs halte ich mal absolut gar nix...
> Bevor ich mir so ein Teil rein steck, würd ich mir Combat Power holen...
> Nur damit du ungefähr weißt, wie sehr ich diesen Teilen traue.



Das habe ich jetzt nicht erwartet. Kannst du deine Ansicht da eventuell etwas begründen ?


----------



## Verminaard (4. April 2013)

Wuerde mich auch interessieren mit den Pico PSU. 
Fuer ein HTPC Projekt ueberlege ich ernsthaft so ein Teil einzusetzen.
Was ist denn jetzt so schlecht daran?
Im Grunde ist der Pico PSU Teil nur ein DC-DC Wandler, der seine Spannung von einem Laptopnetzteil oder Aehnlichen bekommt.
Die Spannung wird ja vom Laptopnetzteil runtergeregelt. Oder sind jetzt alle Laptopnetzteile auch nicht gut?
Heute hatte ich wo gelesen, das DC-DC Wandler bzw Netzteile ungleich besser sind als Andere.

In saemtlichen HTPC Foren werden Pico PSU's empfohlen, weils eben nix vernuenftiges weit unter 300W gibt.
Schade das es fuer einen Maximalverbrauch von 50-100W nichts ordentliches gibt, was wenigsten aeusserlich wie ein bekanntes Netzteil ausieht.


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Oder sind jetzt alle Laptopnetzteile auch nicht gut?


 
Also die Laptop Netzteile die sich so kenne werden beim Betrieb alle scheiß heiß. 
Klar. Sie sind alle passiv gekühlt aber wieso sind sie dann so klein? Ein paar cm mehr Größe würde sehr helfen. 
Aber wahrscheinlich ist das alles bei der Herstellung exakt kalkuliert. Niedrige Kosten sind wichtiger als kühle Netzteile.


----------



## Verminaard (4. April 2013)

Ich hab n Acer Laptop, 2011 gekauft. So unzufrieden ich mit dem Geraet an sich bin, das Netzteil haelt sich in Grenzen. Es wird zwar warm, aber nicht unertraeglich heiß.
Klar gibt es hier auch eine Streuung.

Abgesehen davon, das dieser Teil, bei einer PicoPSU-Loesung, davon warm wird, was spricht noch dagegen?
Ich rede hier von Belastungen im 30-100W bereich maximal.
Kleines Ivybridge System mit einem i3-2225, 1 SSD, 2 HHD, 2-3 Luefter, 1 TV Karte mit CI Modul. CPU noch optimiert, und so weit wie moeglich undervoltet.
Die kleinsten vernuenftigen "großen" Netzteile wuerden dann auf 10-20% unter Systemvolllast laufen, was ich auch nicht so prickelnd find.
Wie hoch ist dann die Verlustleistung? Bei einem Desktop-PC waeren mir die 5-10W Mehrverbrauch, weil das Netzteil nicht im Verbrauchsoptimum arbeitet, ziehmlich egal. Aber wenn ich ein System auf Niedrigverbrauch trimme, sind die besagten 5-10W ne andere Hausnummer.


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2013)

Ich kenne eigentlich nur Delta Netzteil bei Laptops. Zumindest ist mir noch kein anderes begegnet aber so viel habe ich mit Laptops auch nicht am Hut.
Und die Deltas sind zwar gut -- also kaputt geht da eigentlich nie was -- aber sie werden eben sehr heiß. Also 50-60° außen ist normal. Wie heiß die innen sind weiß ich nicht.
Um so erstaunlicher finde ich auch dass die Dinger jahrelang laufen und nichts damit ist.


----------



## Verminaard (5. April 2013)

Danke fuers teilen deiner Erfahrung Treshold.

Mir gehts eigentlich um diese Aussage:



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und von den normalen Pico PSUs halte ich mal absolut gar nix...
> Bevor ich mir so ein Teil rein steck, würd ich mir Combat Power holen...
> Nur damit du ungefähr weißt, wie sehr ich diesen Teilen traue.



Wuerd halt gerne wissen warum. Zum Einen um mich persoenlich von einer nicht optimalen Entscheidung abzuhalten. Zum Anderen um dazuzulernen 

Nur Aussagen in den Raum stellen, verunsichert eher anstatt zu helfen.
Ich habe mich halt so gut ich es weis ueber diese Pico-PSU's informiert.
Seltsam finde ich irgendwie das die eben speziell im HTPC Bereich immer wieder empfohlen werden.
Deckt sich so gar nicht mit Stefans Aussage 
​


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. April 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Das habe ich jetzt nicht erwartet. Kannst du deine Ansicht da eventuell etwas begründen ?


 
Ja, die Teile sind einfach zu klein, um wirklich brauchbar zu sein. Da kann man dann auch schon mal dran zweifeln, dass dort überhaupt irgendwelche Schutzschaltungen vorhanden sind oder dass diese Teile überhaupt ansatzweise die ATX Spec erfüllen.

Bei vielen sog. Pico PSUs hast auch nur Wandler für 3,3V und +5V, +12V wird vom Notebooknetzteil 1:1 durchgereicht. Und dafür gilt die ATX Spec ja bekanntlich nicht...


Wie ein halbwegs brauchbares open Frame DC-DC Netzteil ausschaut, kannst du hier, da, hier, oder hier sehen.


Was auffällt: Jeder halbwegs brauchbare Hersteller, der was auf sich hält, verwendet solche Open Frame DC-DC Converter - nicht aber Pico PSUs...


Und


----------



## Philipus II (5. April 2013)

Wenns gut läuft, wissen wir in 3 Wochen mehr. Es sollte eigentlich ein 150W-Modell inkl. Tischnetzteil kommen.


----------



## Systemcrash (10. April 2013)

Was wäre Gutes im Bereich 400-450W, max 60€ (HOH oder Alternate) derzeit drin?

Soll einen FX-8350 + Grafikkarte max. 150W befeuern, sollte auch unter Last recht leise sein und nicht bei den Anschlüssen geizen (mind. 4x SATA + 4x IDE)

Das Antec HCG 400W ist mir etwas zu teuer derzeit, ein bequiet muß es auch nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2013)

Systemcrash schrieb:


> ein bequiet muß es auch nicht unbedingt sein.


 
Bietet aber mit das beste Produkt für den Preis.
be quiet Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-430W | 400-500 Watt | Netzteile | Hardware | hoh.de


----------



## Systemcrash (10. April 2013)

KM muß nicht sein, aber ohne gibts das nicht?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. April 2013)

Du könntest ein E9 450 Watt nehmen, das ist aber noch teurer. Darunter gibt es nicht wirklich gute Netzteile, bis auf das Cougar A450.


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2013)

Systemcrash schrieb:


> KM muß nicht sein, aber ohne gibts das nicht?


 
Doch. Die L8 Modelle ohne KM kommen jetzt in den Handel.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. April 2013)

Es wird aber wohl noch etwas dauern, bis die auf dem Markt sind, oder ?


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2013)

Keine Ahnung. Auf der Cebit waren die L8 ohne KM vertreten.
Be quiet stellt Pure Power L8, Shadow Rock 2 und Pure Wings 2 vor - mit Cebit-Video


----------



## Systemcrash (11. April 2013)

Das wird wohl zeitlich nicht mehr klappen, vielleicht probier ich mal mehrere aus


----------



## poiu (11. April 2013)

wieso kein be quiet S7

be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 (BN143) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

sorry gibs nicht bei denn shops,... hmmm dann bleibt das l8
alternate hat aber einige Cooler Master GX-450, Cougar A 

und das http://www.alternate.de/html/product/be_quiet!/System_Power_7_450W,_Netzteil/1047433/?


----------



## Systemcrash (12. April 2013)

Oh, das S7 hat Silber und längere Herstellergarantie als das L8? Dachte die haben nur 2 Jahre Gewährleistung, deshalb nie beachtet. Die 2 Molex-Anschlüsse sind leider deutlich zu wenig

Ist das Coolermaster GX wirklich empfehlenswert? Ich dachte das irgendwo deutliche Schwächen (Kondensatoren, Spannungsstabilität)?


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2013)

Das GX 450 Watt ist von Enhance. Das kannst du schon kaufen. Nur ist es unter Last nicht ganz leise.


----------



## poiu (12. April 2013)

mit keinem der NTs machst viel falsch, zu Molex wozu gibt es Adapter 

PS dito @thershold das GX ist ist auch das einige brauchbare aus der Serie


----------



## Systemcrash (14. April 2013)

Ich werde wohl zu einem E9 400W greifen. Der Rest des PCs ist voll auf Silent getrimmt, da solls nicht am NT scheitern.

Hoffentlich taucht das sei leise auch etwas 

Bin kein KM-Fan, zumal das KM beim L8 wohl mißlungen ist. Ich hab mehrfach gelesen das die SATA-Stränge etwas kurz sind, teilweise Stränge einfach fehlen

Bin nicht gewöhnt ein Silent-System zusammen zu bauen. Da fallen meine bisherigen Favoriten Antec HCG/XFX Core/ Enermax Triathlor/ Cougar A leider raus. Ist ja kein System das unter 150W braucht, tippe mal so Richtung 250W


----------



## Philipus II (15. April 2013)

Für Silent-Systeme ist das E9 400 erste Wahl.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. April 2013)

Das L8 ist eben günstiger als das E9, der Preisunterschied muss ja auch irgendwo herkommen. Natürlich hat das L8 dann Nachteile, wie zum Beispiel kürzere Kabel.


----------



## poiu (15. April 2013)

mit dem E9 machst du nicht viel falsch, alternative wäre das LC Pwer LC7300 aber das würde ich nur bei Systemen einsetzen die maximal 150W verbrauchen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. April 2013)

Da zieht der FX ja alleine schon mehr 

Das E9 ist echt prima


----------



## Systemcrash (15. April 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Das L8 ist eben günstiger als das E9, der Preisunterschied muss ja auch irgendwo herkommen.


 
Verdächtig, gelle 

Das L8 hat mehr Watts und KM, ist halt nur Bronze.

Ob HEC doch deutlich günstiger als FSP herstellt?


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. April 2013)

Effizienz, annyone?!

Kurz: 
Bronze Geräte sind deutlich billiger als Gold (und Silber)...


----------



## Systemcrash (16. April 2013)

KM ist aber doch auch ein Kostentreiber?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. April 2013)

Klar. Das E9 450 ist nur 5 (!!!) Euro teurer als das E9 400. Das 480er (hat KM) ist aber mehr als 10 Euro teurer als das 450et.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2013)

Systemcrash schrieb:


> KM ist aber doch auch ein Kostentreiber?


 
Effizienz ist deutlich teurer als KM.


----------



## Systemcrash (16. April 2013)

Beim Preisvergleich gibts immerhin 1 Gold-NT unter 50€, von 50-60€ 5 NTs

OK, das Billigste ist eigentlich unbrauchbar, die Anschlüsse sind lächerlich. Das Aurum müßte etwas leiser sein, dann wäre es eine Empfehlung wert. Auch wenn ich absolut kein BQ-Fan bin, das E9 400W ist fast einzigartig in seiner Preisklasse. Billiger gehts nur mit Technik von Andyson und Superflower, oder eben mit weniger Anschlüssen

Mein ideales NT wäre eigentlich das Seasonic G-450, aber leider noch etwas zu teuer. Für ein paar € weniger gibts schon ein Platinum, aber ich weiß nicht was ich vom SQ halten soll


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (16. April 2013)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der evga supernova serie
http://geizhals.de/evga-supernova-nex650g-650w-atx-2-3-120-pg-0650-gr-a857597.html


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2013)

Systemcrash schrieb:


> Mein ideales NT wäre eigentlich das Seasonic G-450, aber leider noch etwas zu teuer.



Und viel zu laut.



willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der evga supernova serie
> EVGA SuperNOVA NEX650G 650W ATX 2.3 (120-PG-0650-GR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Eigentlich nichts. Ist halt FSP Standard Ware mit lauten Lüftern.


----------



## poiu (16. April 2013)

nee die FSP haben bessere Lüfter  

EVGA SuperNOVA NEX750G 750 W Review | techPowerUp

FSP Aurum CM Gold 750 W Review | techPowerUp

Yate Loon vs Protechnic Electric, a müssen wir wohl nichts mehr zu sagen


----------



## Systemcrash (16. April 2013)

@*Threshold*

Noch keins gehabt und noch nie einen Test gelesen


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. April 2013)

Systemcrash schrieb:


> @*Threshold*
> Noch keins gehabt und noch nie einen Test gelesen


 
Ich hab ein G550 hier. Ist ganz nett, bis zu einem gewissen Punkt, dann wirds sehr laut...

Also wieder eine ziemlich beschissene Lüfterregelung, bei der der Lüfter entweder 'low' oder 'High' ist. Verstehe nicht, warum man nicht weiter die guten analogen Regler nutzt...


----------



## Philipus II (17. April 2013)

Von der Elektronik her dürften die EVGA wohl die besten Aurums sein, das hilft aber auch nicht. Für viele zu laut, zudem ist die Plattform im oberen Wattbereich eher naja. Ich würde eher was anderes kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> Yate Loon vs Protechnic Electric, a müssen wir wohl nichts mehr zu sagen


 
Nein dazu nicht mehr. 
Yate Loon.



Systemcrash schrieb:


> @*Threshold*
> 
> Noch keins gehabt und noch nie einen Test gelesen


 
Ich hatte inzwischen schon 3 in der Hand und alle drei waren laut. 
Gute Elektronik. Keine Frage aber die Lüftersteuerung geht gar nicht.


----------



## Systemcrash (17. April 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Also wieder eine ziemlich beschissene Lüfterregelung, bei der der Lüfter entweder 'low' oder 'High' ist. Verstehe nicht, warum man nicht weiter die guten analogen Regler nutzt...



Gabs die bei Seasonic? Erinnert mich an die Nesteq ASM



Threshold schrieb:


> N
> Ich hatte inzwischen schon 3 in der Hand und alle drei waren laut.
> Gute Elektronik. Keine Frage aber die Lüftersteuerung geht gar nicht.



Gibts selbst bei hoher Eff doch noch irgendwelche "heißen Punkte" im NT die etwas mehr Durchzug erfordern? Oder Faulheit bzw. Sparsamkeit seitens der Hersteller (Low auf High ist wohl billiger als 10 Zwischenstufen)


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2013)

Systemcrash schrieb:


> Gibts selbst bei hoher Eff doch noch irgendwelche "heißen Punkte" im NT die etwas mehr Durchzug erfordern? Oder Faulheit bzw. Sparsamkeit seitens der Hersteller (Low auf High ist wohl billiger als 10 Zwischenstufen)


 
Solange du ein laues Lüftchen im Netzteil hast, hast du keine wirklichen Hot Spots. Dass das funktioniert beweist ja das Dark Power P10 mit 550 Watt wo der Lüfter immer so bei 500rpm dreht -- auch unter Maximal Last.
Seasonic hat halt eine andere Philosophie was Lüftersteuerung angeht und bei der G Serie haben sie es halt übertrieben. Da gibt es leise und ab 50% dreht er dann hoch und ab 70% hast du dann Sturmfront.


----------



## Systemcrash (17. April 2013)

*Den Silent-Lüfter für nächsten PC streicht und doch wieder auf Boxed schielt*


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2013)

Nimm ein AMD System. Die haben besonders schicke Boxed Kühler.


----------



## Systemcrash (17. April 2013)

Schick in was  ?

Find schon seltsam, sobald man leise NTs sucht landet man immer bei be quiet oder sehr teuren Teilen a Seasonic X

Gibts da wirklich kaum was anderes?


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2013)

Systemcrash schrieb:


> Gibts da wirklich kaum was anderes?


 
Wenn du welche findest sag bescheid. 
Du kannst höchstes ein passives Netzteil nehmen aber die kosten natürlich.
Leise unter Last ist eben selten.


----------



## poiu (18. April 2013)

@systemcrash gibt dann noch Enermax rev87, der rest schwankt von serie zu serie


----------



## Systemcrash (18. April 2013)

Das fällt aber auch unter den sehr teuren Serien, zudem fängt die erst ab 500 oder 550W an


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2013)

Ab 550 Watt und das Revolution 87+ ist ja auch nicht das Brot und Butter Netzteil von Enermax.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. April 2013)

Für 20 Taler mehr gibt es schon das P10  Nicht kleckern, klotzen


----------



## Systemcrash (18. April 2013)

Das sind Dinger die selbst für mich überteuert sind.

Wie soll ich das jemanden andrehen der vorher ein Gehäuse mit NT für unter 50€ gekauft hat?

Was soll am P10 eigentlich so besonders sein? Standard-FSP durch leisen Lüfter aufgepimpt?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. April 2013)

Das P10 ist immerhin das beste 550 Watt Netzteil. Dazu ist es sehr leise


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2013)

Systemcrash schrieb:


> Das sind Dinger die selbst für mich überteuert sind.



Du bekommst einen sehr guten Gegenwert dafür.



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das jemanden andrehen der vorher ein Gehäuse mit NT für unter 50€ gekauft hat?



In dem du argumentierst.



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Was soll am P10 eigentlich so besonders sein? Standard-FSP durch leisen Lüfter aufgepimpt?



Tja. An der Aussage sieht man dass du eigentlich keine Ahnung von der Technik des P10 hast. Eigentlich schade.


----------



## Systemcrash (18. April 2013)

Ach, ich kann damit leben


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (22. April 2013)

hängt die maximale leistungsaufnahme no nts nur von der kühlung ab


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. April 2013)

Nein.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (22. April 2013)

von was noch


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2013)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> hängt die maximale leistungsaufnahme no nts nur von der kühlung ab


 
Was hängt wovon ab?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. April 2013)

Von der Effizienz.

Edit: Tresh, er will wissen ob die Leistungsaufnahme eines NT von dessen Temperatur abhängt


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Edit: Tresh, er will wissen ob die Leistungsaufnahme eines NT von dessen Temperatur abhängt


 
Natürlich ist sie von der Temperatur abhängig.  Wenn das Netzteil bei 60° kocht arbeiten die Komponenten ineffizienter und ein Gold Netzteil wird so zum 80+ Blech.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. April 2013)

Ja, aber welches NT kocht dauerhaft so 

Das ist praxisfern


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ja, aber welches NT kocht dauerhaft so
> 
> Das ist praxisfern


 
Frag mal MS Tech User oder Inter Tech Nutzer.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. April 2013)

MS-Tech? Wer ist das? 

Ich kenne nur BeQuiet!


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur BeQuiet!



BeQuiet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. April 2013)

Nein, um auf das Beispiel zurückzukommen: Ich gehe einfach mal von einem vernünftigen Netzteil aus. Die sind nie so glühend heiß. 

BTW: Wenn auf Intertech was drauf steht, rauche ich das inner pfeife


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2013)

Ich glaube jetzt hast du ihn vertrieben.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. April 2013)

Schade, nie wollen die anderen Kinder mit mir Spielen


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (22. April 2013)

ne ich hab wissen wollen ob die zertifizierung 500 w 650w ... von der kühlung abhängig ist ob 2 nts einer serie identischen aufbau haben das eine aber besser gekühlt ist und so mehr aushält


----------



## coroc (22. April 2013)

Ok 

Nein, es hängt nicht von der Kühlung ab.


----------



## poiu (22. April 2013)

nein: du hast eine Plattform die zB von 400-600W läuft, entsprechend des Zieles wird die Platine bestückt und dazu gehört auch der Lüfter, ist wie Lego.

Manchmal gibt es einige gute Beispiele: 

hier ein Tagan 880w Mitte Links (zweites und viertes Bild) fehlt was  das bauteil gibts dann erst ab 1000W

Review Tagan Piperock II - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## King_Sony (1. Mai 2013)

Hey,
wie viel Watt sollte mein NT haben um eine GTX 670 sowie einen i5 3750K zu versorgen? Reicht das hier: be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Deutschland - Hardwareluxx - Preisvergleich 
Es sollte vor allem leise sein und auch Luft nach oben für OC haben 

LG sony


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2013)

Das reicht problemlos. Selbst wenn du den i5 übertaktest wirst du kaum 300 Watt unter Last brauchen.


----------



## King_Sony (1. Mai 2013)

Ok danke .
Ein günstigeres, das dennoch ausreicht, gibt es nicht, oder?


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2013)

Du kannst das Pure Power L8 nehmen. Aber das E9 ist technisch schon deutlich besser, hat längere Kabel und 5 Jahre Garantie. Dazu die bessere Effizienz.
Also weniger als das E9 würde ich echt nicht kaufen und bei der Hardware solltest du auch nicht versuchen noch 10€ beim Netzteil zu sparen.


----------



## King_Sony (1. Mai 2013)

Stimmt auch wieder. Dann bleib ich beim E9.


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2013)

Dann viel Spaß mit dem E9.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (1. Mai 2013)

450w reichen locker 
mein sys.(siehe signatur) verbraucht wenn man gleichzeitig prime und pcgh-vga tool laufen lässt nur 360-380w


----------



## Systemcrash (1. Mai 2013)

Das E9-400W mag leise sein, werde es aber nicht mehr verbauen.

Bin enttäuscht von den Steckverbindungen, besonders von den SATA. Im Gegensatz zum Cougar SE 400 und Antec EA 380D gehen alle Kabel hinten am Stecker raus, was in manchen Cases mit seitlich anzuschließenden HDDs schon Probleme macht wg. Platzmangel.

Auch rasten die Stecker nicht so gut an den Laufwerken ein wie bei den anderen genannten NTs; wobei ich mittlerweile zugeben muß, das Cougar ist in dieser Kategorie kaum zu schlagen.

Auch die Steifheit der gesleevten Kabel ist hart an der Grenze, 2 HDDs/SSDs untereinander sind kaum möglich, man hat Angst das man die Anschlüsse abbricht.


----------



## poiu (2. Mai 2013)

das Cougar SE kann zwar nach zwei Jahren immer noch gut mithalten, leider ist es nur noch bei wenigen Händlern gelistet 

Cougar SE 400W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

das gleiche gilt für die PCGH variante 

Cougar SX 460 PCGH-Edition 460W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Systemcrash (2. Mai 2013)

Ich glaub ich hab mal so 58€ für das SE 400 bezahlt.

Bin immer noch begeistert von der Verarbeitung, die Leistung hab ich nie ausnutzen können.


----------



## King_Sony (2. Mai 2013)

Dann gibt es scheinbar keine Konkurenz?


----------



## poiu (2. Mai 2013)

doch Seasonic G 360 oder 450W

das  LC-Power Gold Series LC9450 V2.3 400W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland für 50€ OK scheint aber nur 80+ Silver zu schaffen

FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 400W ATX 2.3 (AU-400) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

be quiet! System Power 7 500W ATX 2.31 (BN144) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Knappknacks (11. Mai 2013)

Ich schließe mich jetzt mal an. also. poiu ich würde das be quiet nehemen, da die dinger gut und richtig leise sind. Ich habe das Pure Power L8 730W und bin extrem zufrieden


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Mai 2013)

Moin mädels 

Habe ein problem und zwar ist mir mein NT kaputt gegangen bzw. der I/O ist so ausgebrochen das er garnicht mehr hält garantier gibt es nicht mehr da zu alt und geslevt ist. Mein Übergangs 1000W NT haut fast jedesmal wen ich den schalter am NT umlege die sicherung raus alte wohnung 

Möchte ein NT was 80+ Platinum zertifiziert ist und für folgende Hardware reicht evtl. etwas luft für upgrads (z.b. Haswell) vollmodular wäre auch nicht schlecht.

Specs:

CPU: I7 2600k @standart
Board: Maximus 4 Extreme
Ram: G.Skill 16GB 1600MHz
GPU: GTX 670 Phantom
dazu SSD, HDD und ein laufwerk


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2013)

Für Haswell brauchst du doch keine Luft nach oben. Der wird genauso viel brauchen wie dein aktueller.
Du kannst das Seasonic nehmen. Kleiner geht es leider nicht.
Sea Sonic Platinum Series 660W ATX 2.3 (SS-660XP2) (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Mai 2013)

@Threshold

Das war nur ein beispiel^^ Meinte generell luft zum upgraden nicht das ich bei einem upgrad wieder ein neues nt brauche.

Was mit dem Seasonic 400W NT


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2013)

Wäre mir zu teuer.
Außerdem hast du sicher eine Grafikkarte und einen CPU Kühler drin. Wozu also ein Fanless Netzteil? Geräusche machen die Lüfter und Festplatten sowieso.


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Mai 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wäre mir zu teuer.
> Außerdem hast du sicher eine Grafikkarte und einen CPU Kühler drin. Wozu also ein Fanless Netzteil? Geräusche machen die Lüfter und Festplatten sowieso.


 
Corsair H70 für CPU und die GPU den Gainward Phantom kühler  

Bei meiner jetzigen Hardware zu wieviel % wäre es ausgelasstet das sea 660W was meinst?


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2013)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Corsair H70 für CPU und die GPU den Gainward Phantom kühler



H70? Die Heulboje? 



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Bei meiner jetzigen Hardware zu wieviel % wäre es ausgelasstet das sea 660W was meinst?


 
Im Idle liegst du im Miesen da die Hardware vielleicht 60 Watt zieht. Also nicht mal 10% was echt schlecht ist.
Sonst geht es .
Bau dir doch noch eine GTX 670 ein. Dann passt es.


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Mai 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> H70? Die Heulboje?
> 
> Im Idle liegst du im Miesen da die Hardware vielleicht 60 Watt zieht. Also nicht mal 10% was echt schlecht ist.
> Sonst geht es .
> Bau dir doch noch eine GTX 670 ein. Dann passt es.


 
Bei mir ist der ganz brav  Ne lass mal eine 670 reicht schon.

Weiter vorschlage sind erwünscht


----------



## poiu (17. Mai 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Im Idle liegst du im Miesen da die Hardware vielleicht 60 Watt zieht. Also nicht mal 10% was echt schlecht ist.


 


ist bei denn Seasonic aber unproblematisch, selbst die X850/P1000 liegen im unter Watt Bereich nur 1-2 Watt über denn Passiven X450/P520 und die sind bis runter auf 10W Last ganz gut dabei

siehe auch mein X850

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W : Testergebnisse - Artikel Hartware.net

Übrigens ist das LC7300 aktuell bei mir noch klassen Primus die E9 400W, X460, usw sind alle eher auf gleichen Niveau


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2013)

Bei einem 300 Watt Silber Netzteil erwarte ich auch dass es bei 60 Watt Last -- was heute einem Idle System entspricht -- gute Werte erzielt.


----------



## poiu (17. Mai 2013)

selbst das Huntkey 80+ Gold war in dem Bereich nur 2 Watt bessere siehe denn test vom LC7300

Die aussage mit dem Überdimensionierten Netzteilen ist heute nicht mehr so zutreffend, bzw es ist nicht mehr so schlimm ein Überdimensioniertes zu kaufen wie Früher, natürlich gibt es Ausreißer.

Aber Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel XD


----------



## CrashStyle (17. Mai 2013)

Vollmdular und "Haswell" C6/C7 Low-Power States gibt es nur sea sonic bei geizhals. Sea Sonic Platinum Series 660W da dürfte ich mit dem NT gut beraten sein oder auf ein NT waren mit dem neueren Standart ATX 2.4!?


----------



## poiu (17. Mai 2013)

Mit dem Seasonic machst du nicht viel falsch, hab mal gefragt ob das schon ATX 2.4 ist, die be quiet sind es schon

--------------------------------------------------------

gibt was neues von Loius

http://www.tech-review.de/include.php?path=content/articles.php&contentid=16157


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> Die aussage mit dem Überdimensionierten Netzteilen ist heute nicht mehr so zutreffend, bzw es ist nicht mehr so schlimm ein Überdimensioniertes zu kaufen wie Früher, natürlich gibt es Ausreißer.


 
Bei Platin magst du recht haben aber ein Bronze Netzteil ist bei weniger als 10% Auslastung nicht gut.


----------



## CrashStyle (17. Mai 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> Mit dem Seasonic machst du nicht viel falsch, hab mal gefragt ob das schon ATX 2.4 ist, die be quiet sind es schon
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


 
Was hast du gefragt!?


----------



## poiu (18. Mai 2013)

Ob die Seasonic nur ATX 2.31 oder schon ATX 2.4 Kompatibel sind, die unterschiede sind mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht geläufig Oo

@THreshold 

selbst das 80+ Brone von LC Power das ich hier hab ist ist bei denn beiden 10/40W vergleichen ganz gut dabei


----------



## H1ghfly3r (18. Mai 2013)

Mal ne frage. Ich möchte bei einem itx board ein pico psu verbauen. Nur frage ich mich ob die leistung ausreichen würde. 
Komponenten:
- MSI FM2-A75IA-E53
- AMD A10- 5800K
- SAMSUNG SSD830 128 GB
- es wird kein laufwerk verbaut

Was meint ihr? Könnt ich das picopsu 160XT verbaun?


----------



## Olstyle (18. Mai 2013)

Das PicoPSU sollte reichen, allerdings musst du erst mal ein Netzteil für davor finden was die 180W leistet um das Ding mit 12V zu versorgen.


----------



## poiu (20. Mai 2013)

ist grad auf der Main, wer noch nicht gesehen hat, geht um die Haswell Kompatibilität 

Haswell-Netzteil-Problem: Interview mit Aaron Licht von Be quiet


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Mai 2013)

Naja, Firmenpolitik halt, das man sowas 'den Pressefuzzie' machen lässt und nicht die Technik. Schade eigentlich...


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. Mai 2013)

Ich werf das grad mal hier rein, würde gern mal wissen ob die Kabel was taugen? Bzw. gibt es andere alternativen, selber wollte ich es jetzt nicht machen

Caseking.de » Modding » Kabel-Modding » Sleeved Cables » BitFenix 8-Pin EPS12V Verlängerung 45cm - sleeved weiß/schwarz

mfg


----------



## poiu (21. Mai 2013)

die bitfenix sollen ganz gut sein, ist aber hörensagen


----------



## Philipus II (21. Mai 2013)

Das Hasell-Problem ist eigentlich ein klassisches Beispiel für ein herbeigeredetes Problem. Es gibt viele kompatible Netzteile, aber auch viele nicht offiziell kompatible werden funktionieren. Und wenn man wirklich eines der Geräte hat, die damit nicht zurecht kommen, muss man auf die Energieeinsparung im Standby halt verzichten.


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2013)

Philipus II schrieb:


> muss man auf die Energieeinsparung im Standby halt verzichten.


 
Musst du ja nicht mal. Du musst nur die Zustände deaktivieren die nicht genutzt werden können.
Aber wie viele nutzen den Stand By Modus überhaupt? Ich kenne niemanden.


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. Mai 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> die bitfenix sollen ganz gut sein, ist aber hörensagen


 
Dann werde ich mal mein Glück versuchen mit diesen verlängerungen

mfg


----------



## poiu (21. Mai 2013)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Das Hasell-Problem ist eigentlich ein klassisches Beispiel für ein herbeigeredetes Problem. Es gibt viele kompatible Netzteile, aber auch viele nicht offiziell kompatible werden funktionieren. Und wenn man wirklich eines der Geräte hat, die damit nicht zurecht kommen, muss man auf die Energieeinsparung im Standby halt verzichten.



Dito das gleiche hab ich in einem persönlichen Kommentar zur News schon geschireben , da wird ein Elefant aus einer Mücke gemacht

Deshalb fand ich denn Kommentar von Martin gut


----------



## LiFaD1203 (24. Mai 2013)

Kurze Frage an die Experten. Ist es möglich das ein Netzteil was am Limit arbeitet mir eventuell irgendwelche Hardware Komponenten zerschießt? 

Grund für die vielleicht dumme Frage: Mir sind jetzt innerhalb von 2 1/2 Monaten 2 Samsung 840 Basic 500GB SSD's gestorben. Bei beiden der Controller defekt.  Werden im Bios nur noch als 1GB Platte, mit Seriennummer 00000000000000 erkannt. Bin jetzt am überlegen ob es am Netzteil liegt, am Mainboard oder ich doch einfach nur Pech hatte. 

Netzteil ist ein be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W das einen 3570K @ 4GHz und 2 GTX 670 befeuern muss. Dann halt noch sämtlichen "Kleinkram" wie DVD Laufwerk, Samsung 830, Asus Xonar Essence STX, Netzwerkkarte, Kompakt-Wakü, Lüftersteuerung und 8 140mm Lüfter.


----------



## poiu (25. Mai 2013)

Natürlich ist das möglich wenn die Qualität des NT nicht  so dolle ist, was aber in deinem Fall nicht zutrifft und da die alte 830 anstandslos läuft würde ich auf die 840 tippen. 

Es gab übrigens mehrmals kleinere Probleme mit der 840 non Pro Serie, einerseits ist das teil Neu andererseits Nagelneue  Mainstream MLC Technik  somit würde ich das auf anfängliche Probleme schieben und nciht auf deine Hardware


----------



## LiFaD1203 (25. Mai 2013)

Danke erstmal für deine Einschätzung. 
Wahrscheinlich hab ich wirklich nur 2 mal pech gehabt, denn alles andere läuft ja Problemlos. 

Aber komisch ist das ganze trotzdem, da es bei Amazon auch einige Rezensionen gibt die gleich 4 mal den gleichen defekt hatten. 

Bin echt am überlegen ob ich die 840er nach der Reparatur/Umtausch überhaupt nochmal einbau, oder ob ich sie gleich verkauf.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Mai 2013)

en Review vom 1250W Sparkle Netzteil...

...das mich weiter an der Kompetenz der Jungs bei Jonnyguru zweifeln lässt. Denn der Hersteller gibt das Gerät als Multi Rail aus, ist aber Single Rail. Davon wird in den Bullet Points nix erwähnt, nur nebenbei im 'Disassambly' Part...
Schade eigentlich. Verstehe auch nicht, warum man so sehr auf Kuschelkurs zu den Herstellern gehen muss...


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> Es gab übrigens mehrmals kleinere Probleme mit der 840 non Pro Serie, einerseits ist das teil Neu andererseits Nagelneue  Mainstream MLC Technik  somit würde ich das auf anfängliche Probleme schieben und nciht auf deine Hardware



Die Samsung 840 Basic hat keine MLC Technik sondern TLC Technik. 
Und Probleme gab es eigentlich nicht. Samsung hat zum Start eine neue Firmware gebracht um Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit älteren Sata Ports zu umgehen.
Sonst sind sie recht zuverlässig.
Ich habe schon sehr viele Samsung 840 Basic verbaut und bisher ist nur eine einzige mal ausgefallen.



Slipknot1203 schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für deine Einschätzung.
> Wahrscheinlich hab ich wirklich nur 2 mal pech gehabt, denn alles andere läuft ja Problemlos.



Ich gehe einfach davon aus dass es entweder wirklich Pech ist oder dass dein Mainboard einen Defekt hat.



Stefan  Payne schrieb:


> en  Review vom 1250W Sparkle Netzteil...
> 
> ...das mich weiter an  der Kompetenz der Jungs bei Jonnyguru zweifeln  lässt. Denn der  Hersteller gibt das Gerät als Multi Rail aus, ist aber  Single Rail.  Davon wird in den Bullet Points nix erwähnt, nur nebenbei  im  'Disassambly' Part...
> Schade eigentlich. Verstehe auch nicht, warum man so sehr auf Kuschelkurs zu den Herstellern gehen muss...



Also der Link leitet mich zu einem Hexa HE 400 Watt Review hin.


----------



## poiu (25. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Korrektur   ja stimmt TLC 

ich hab nur einigen ausfällen gehört, nur soll sich das nciht schlimmer anhören als es ist Samsung verkauft von denn teilen unmengen eine bestimmte anzahl von ausfällen ist normal und Prozentul ist das dann auch ein Witz


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2013)

Ganz ohne Ausfälle geht es nie. Das ist klar.
Aber wenn du dir die Zahlen von OCZ anschaust dann ist das schon erschreckend und da frage ich mich wo das Qualitätsmanagement ist. 
Ich glaube bei Samsung liegt die Ausfallrate irgendwo bei unter 3%.
Aber genau weiß ich das jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Mai 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also der Link leitet mich zu einem Hexa HE 400 Watt Review hin.


 
der auch?


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2013)

Jetzt geht es. Danke dir.


----------



## Systemcrash (25. Mai 2013)

Das Hexa finde ich interessanter als das Sparkle


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2013)

Systemcrash schrieb:


> Das Hexa finde ich interessanter als das Sparkle


 
Schrott ist es trotzdem.


----------



## Systemcrash (25. Mai 2013)

Ich kaufs auch nicht


----------



## Corvi (28. Mai 2013)

Hi,
bei Last (z.b. in Spielen) verursacht meine Kiste ein relativ  deutlich hörbares Lüftergeräusch. Habe Gehäuse mal aufgemacht und für  wenige Sekunden CPU und Grafikkartenkühler gestoppt, aber es blieb  unverändert. Ich habe keine weiteren Gehäuselüfter. Bleibt ja eigentlich nur Netzteil, oder?


----------



## Systemcrash (28. Mai 2013)

Theoretisch ja 

Poste mal dein System, zumindest CPU, Grafikkarte, Netzteil


----------



## BlackNeo (29. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute. Habe mir mal aus Spaß an der freude ein paar Tests zum Corsair AXi 1200W durchgelesen. Das scheint ja echt extrem gut zu sein, bei allen war die Lötquali erste Klasse und die verbauten Teile sollen ja auch super sein. Nun meine Frage: Wenn man das Teil per Software auf Multi-Rail umstellen kann (wäre doch dann rein theoretisch Split-Rail, oder?) und die OCP auf sagen wir mal 30A runtersetzt, ist das NT doch Bombe, oder?

Und der Lüfter soll ja jetzt auch nicht der Weltuntergang sein, klar ist ein P10 leiser, aber ist das Corsair dann nicht einfach Featuretechnisch überlegen, wenn man vom schlechteren Lüfter (was verursacht der denn an Lärm in Sone unter Last?) absieht?


----------



## Philipus II (29. Mai 2013)

Standardmäßig ist das NT afair Multirail. Solange man die also nicht deaktiviert, ist die Sicherheit kein Problem.

Der Lüfter macht halt Lagergeräusche, sobald er sich dreht, völlig unabhängig von der Drehzahl. In leisen Rechner nervt das.


----------



## poiu (30. Mai 2013)

Für welches System brachst du denn 1200W  also für denn Q8200 bestimmt nicht XD

Das AXi ist schlicht für Overclocker geeignet für alle anderen gibt es bessere Produkte, selbst bei Corsair


----------



## BlackNeo (30. Mai 2013)

ICH brauche es nicht, kenne auch keinen der es brauchen könnte, aber es hat mich mal interessiert, weil ich Corsair Link ziemlich interessant finde. Und da man ja die OCP herabsetzen kann und es auf Multirail umschalten kann (habe noch mal geschaut, ist eig. ein Single Rail mit mehr als 100A auf 12V ) ist es vielleicht das einzig gute Single-Rail mit so ner Leistung


----------



## poiu (30. Mai 2013)

Dieses Corair Link hast du auch bei denn kleineren Modellen zB AXi 760

das umschalten macht eigentlich für denn normalen User keine nSinn, der sollte sich direkt ein solides Multi Rail kaufen.

zu Single Rail verlinken wir schon länger nur auf denn Thread  

Why single rail is NOT better than multi rail


----------



## BlackNeo (30. Mai 2013)

Den Single Rail Thread kenn ich schon seit langem^^
War nur eben ne Frage, weil ich das ziemlich interessant fande da umstellen zu können etc.

ICH würde mir auch nie ein Single Rail kaufen, höchstens vielleicht ein gutes Seasonic etc. bis ~600W, da soll ja die OCP noch schnell genug greifen können falls es mal zu nem Bauteilfehler wie in dem Thread kommt.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2013)

Du kaufst dir aber kein 1200 Watt Single Rail Netzteil um es dann umzustellen. 
Wenn du Bencher bist -- und nur dafür gibt es solche Netzteile -- sitzt du sowieso daneben und denen ist es auch relativ egal wenn beim Benchen mal die 1000€ CPU oder die 500€ GPU durchbrennt.


----------



## BlackNeo (30. Mai 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kaufst dir aber kein 1200 Watt Single Rail Netzteil um es dann umzustellen.
> Wenn du Bencher bist -- und nur dafür gibt es solche Netzteile -- sitzt du sowieso daneben und denen ist es auch relativ egal wenn beim Benchen mal die 1000€ CPU oder die 500€ GPU durchbrennt.


 
Jop da stimmt.

Wobei es solche NTs auch aus einem anderen Grunde gibt: Leute mit zu viel Geld können sich ihre ach so tollen Titan Tripple SLi Systeme kaufen und mit 1200W angeben


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2013)

Und Leute die drei Titan nutzen sind dann also normale Leute?


----------



## Systemcrash (30. Mai 2013)

Voll normal, oder?

Finde es ok das es solche NTs gibt, aber letztendlich brauchen nur wenige sowas.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2013)

Mich fragt auch keiner wieso es einen Audi RS6 gibt obwohl der S6 schon reicht.


----------



## Systemcrash (30. Mai 2013)

Bin halt absolut kein Audi-Fan 

Die Existenz der 1kW+ NTs ist für mich ok, aber die Hersteller sollten den Bereich 400-450W etwas mehr beachten


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Mai 2013)

Problem: Das kauft dann am Ende wieder niemand, weil alle denken, dass das zu schwach wäre. Das ist ja gerade das Problem. Die Masse interessiert es nicht, wieviel toller das neue Netzteil gegenüber dem alten ist, wenn das neue 5 oder gar 10€ mehr denn das alte kostet...


----------



## Systemcrash (31. Mai 2013)

Meinst du das abhängig vom Land oder die Käufer in D?

Ich bin der Meinung das die Selbstbastler zum großen Teil schon etwas wissen, aber die Masse kauft Fertig-PCs. Diese sind wiederum vorkonfiguriert, im Endeffekt entscheidet nicht der User sondern der Verkäufer. Der hängt natürlich eher ein Billig-NT mit großer (angegebener) Leistung rein als ein teureres Marken-NT auf dem weniger Watt steht aber im Endeffekt die Leistung besser ist.

Das mit dem "tollerem" NT interessiert sicher nicht jeden, das mag stimmen. Habe früher selbst Billig-NTs eingesetzt, Ausfälle gabs selten, Lautstärke war für mich auch nicht so wichtig, Stromverbrauchsmeßgerät hatte ich damals nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Mai 2013)

Hauptsächlich in D. Und dazu habe ich auch handfeste Zahlen gesehen, die mich selbst auch sehr sehr überrascht haben. Hätte nicht erwartet, dass den Leuten es völlig egal ist, ob ein Netzteil Gold oder silber oder whatever ist, aber nicht ob es nun 5€ (oder 10€) mehr kostet...


----------



## poiu (31. Mai 2013)

Mich überrascht es gar nicht " Geiz ist geil" Mentalität, mit Qualität kannst du auch in Deutschland nur in einem kleinen Markt punkten, aber wenn was Kaputt geht sind die user ganz schnell beim Meckern  

das siehst man doch auch bei denn ganzen eBay billigCrap, anstatt was vernünftiges zu kaufen wird lieber dreimal irgendwas billiges bestellt das gan zschnell flöten geht, erst wenn es denn PC zerschießt melden sich dann einige hier, ich will gar nicht wisse nwie groß dann aber der ANteil derer ist die schlicht komplett was neues kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> erst wenn es denn PC zerschießt melden sich dann einige hier, ich will gar nicht wisse nwie groß dann aber der ANteil derer ist die schlicht komplett was neues kaufen.


 
Dann wird aber nicht über das Netzteil gemeckert sondern weil es ein AMD System ist oder ein ASrock Board dabei war. Denn die Leute die extrem billig kaufen haben halt das OEM Mainboard von Asrock drin weil es eben auch günstig ist und wenn das Netzteil dann das Board bei der Explosion killt wird meckert dass Asrock alles kaputt gemacht hat.


----------



## poiu (31. Mai 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann wird aber nicht über das Netzteil gemeckert sondern weil es ein AMD System ist oder ein ASrock Board dabei war. Denn die Leute die extrem billig kaufen haben halt das OEM Mainboard von Asrock drin weil es eben auch günstig ist und wenn das Netzteil dann das Board bei der Explosion killt wird meckert dass Asrock alles kaputt gemacht hat.



haha ja das klingt plausibel


----------



## Frosdedje (5. Juni 2013)

Die 2013er Computex läut jetzt auf Touren und schon in den zwei Tagen wurden sehr viele neue und bekannte PC-Netzteile vorgestellt.
Ich habe mal versucht, das Ganze mal zusammenzufassen:

1. Teil:


Spoiler



Auch Vantec stellt seine Netzteilserien auf der Computex vor.
Neben den bekennen Serien Voltra (550- 850W) und Voltra+ (1050- und 1250W)wird nun auch eine 
neue Serie namens Voltrax mit 350- und 450W präsentiert.
Bei der Elektronik wird überall CWT zum Einsatz kommen d.h je anch Serie kommt eine andere Plattform von 
denen zum Einsatz:
Voltra: PUQ (B)  ;  Voltra+: PUO (nur halt mit 80 Plus Gold Effizienz)  ; Voltrax: n/a -> weil das Infokärtchen zu der Voltrax-Serie ein reines Durcheinander ist 
und offenbar ohne Korrektur vom Voltra kopiert wurden. 

Edit: Die richtige Lastverteilung von eine beiden Voltrax-Modellen - hier mit 350W -  zeigt zwei 
+12V-Leitungen mit je 15A d.h man kann davon ausgehen, dass CWTs GPA Series die Basis bilden wird.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Anandtech meldet neben neue Hardwareteile auf dem Stand von Rosewill auch kurz über eine neue Netzteilserie
mit dem Namen "Epoch" mit vollmodularen Kabelmanagment und digitale Steuerung über Sofware, die mit 850-,
1000- und 1200W und 80 Plus Platin-Effizienzkurve verfügbar sein wird.
Über die Elektronik gibt es keine Angaben.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich habe mal geschrieben, dass Cooler Master die GX-Serie mit dem Nachfolger "GX II" abgelöst wird und 
dass die Elektronik wieder von Enhance hergestellt wird.
Zur Computex wurde diese ausgestellt und TechPowerUp konnte ein Blick in das Innenleben eines solchen 
- hier mit 750W - blicken: Neben einer LLC-Resonanzschaltung primär wurden DC-DC Wandler sekundär verbaut
und auch ist zu erkennen, der ein Primär-Kondensator von Elite mit 560µf verbaut worden ist.
Beim Lüfter handelt es sich um ein Yate Loon D12BH-12 mit 0,60A@12V und maximal 2300rph d.h
mit dem versprochenden Silentbetrieb und dem HDB-Lüfter wird es wohl nichts. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BitFenix wird neben Gehäusen auch mit PC-Netzteilen aufkreuzen.
Ihre vorgestellte, neue Netzteilserie nennt sich "Fury Series", geht von 550- bis 750W, soll 
bin punkto Effizienz das 80 Plus Gold-Zertifikat tragen, semimodulares KM haben und über 
ein 135mm Lüfter gekühlt werden.

Über die Elektronik gibt es nur zwei sichere Sachen:
- einzelne +12V-leitung
- Schutzschaltungen: OVP, UVP, OPP, OTP und SCP bzw. alle bis auf die OCP.
OEM der Elektronik ist aber nicht klar -> wegen dem Lüfter tippe ich mal etwas in Richtung 
FSPs Aurum-Serie

Edit: Lt. HardwareLuxx wird es tatsächlich FSPs Aurum-Serie sein und in zwei Monaten gibt es diese im Handel.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Weiter meldet HardwareLuxx von EVGA neben einen kompakten Gehäuse in Aktion auch, dass
die SuperNova-Serie von EVGA mit drei Netzteilen ausgebaut wird und das wären das Super Nova 
1300 G2, 1000 P2 und das 500 B.
Das 1300 G2 soll eine Effizienzkurve wie das 1000 G2 haben (80 Plus Gold), wird vollmodular sein
und besitzt als Lastverteilung einzelne +12V-leitung,  während das 1000 P2 die gleiche Kerbe einschlagen wird.
Mit dem Unterschied, dass das künftige 1000W-Modell das 80 Plus Platin-Zertifikat tragen wird.
Das kleinste Modell alias "500 B" hat feste Kabelstränge und wird das 80 Plus Bronze-Zertifikat tragen.

Elektronik:
- 1300 G2: Super Flower (Golden Green Modular) (geschätzt)
- 1000 P2 Super Flower (Golden King oder Leadex) (geschätzt)
- 500 B: FSP (Elektronik wie in be quiets Pure Power L7 530W) (sicher)




Teil2 (Kurzfassungen):


Spoiler



In Win:
- Neue Netzteilserie namens "Serenity" (hier als 900W) mit teilmodluaren Kabelmanagment, ungewöhnlichen
 Gehäusedesign (gebürstetes Alu mir runden Ecken) und angepeilte Effzienzkurve auf 80 Plus Platin.
OEM der Elektronik ist unklar, Lastverteilung deutet auf Single-Rail hin und als Schutzschaltungen eine 
OVP, UVP, OCP, OPP, OTP und SCP.

Nachtrag:
Zum den Serenity 900W hat TechPowerUp ein weiteres Foto aufgenommen, wo der Hersteller die Features 
der neuen Serie listet und gleichzeitig ist auch die Elektronik zu erkennen.
Full-Bridge-Schaltung Primär, Tentsprechende Trafos und DC-DC Wandler  sind die Hauptmerkmale für die Elektronik und die Caps werden  durchgehend aus japanischer Produktion kommen.                         

Seasonic:
- Platinum Series 1200W und vollmodulare Version der M12II ab 650W als "M12II Bronze Evo edition" vorgestellt

Antec:
- Neue High Current Pro Platinum-Netztelie (1300W; 850- und 750W) und Vorstelltung der Steuersoftware "GRID"
- größe High Current Gamer M -Netzteile mit 750- und 850W (OEM: Delta Electronics); 80 Plus Bronze-Effizienz
- leistungsstärkerer Ableger mit 750W für die EartWatts Platinum-Serie (OEM: n/a [FSP Aurum-Basis ?]), 
80 Plus Platin-Effizienz 

Super Flower:
- Leadex-Serie vorgestellt -> mit schwarzgrauer oder weißer Gehäuselackierung und unterschiedliche 
KM-Anschluss-Beleuchtungen

Silverstone:
- Kleinere Version der SFX Series mit 300W; Effizienz: 80 Plus Bronze-Niveau; 
Einzelne +12V-leitung mit 22A (OEM: n/a)
- Zeus Series mit 1200W mit vertikalen Kühlkonzept über ein 140mm-Lüfter und Digitalsteuerung 
(OEM: Sirfa/HighPower ?); Effizienz: 80 Plus Platin; teilmodulares KM
- Neuauflage der Strider Gold als "Strider Gold Premium" (von 700W bis 1500W) (OEM: Enhance)
- Effizienztere Strider Essential-Netzteile (80 Plus Bronze-Effizienz angestrebt) (OEM: Sirfa/HighPower)

OCZ:
- Neue Fatal1ty-Netzteile als 550- und 750W ausgestellt (Name: "New Fatal1ty"); Effizienz: 80 Plus Bronze;
OEM: Sirfa/HighPower; vollmodular

Streacom:
- kompaktes Tischnetzteil (Nennleistung und OEM: n/a); Steckeranzahl sieht wie die von einen 300-350W aus.

Enermax:
- Triathlor-Serie mit 80 Plus Gold-Effizienz (Nennleistungen: 425-725W); Foto von einen solchen


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank. 
Sieht gut aus aber diese Watt Monster nerven irgendwie. 

Ich bin neugierig ob die Gold Triathlor endlich mal leiser geworden sind.


----------



## Jolly91 (9. Juni 2013)

Ich muss fast sagen, passive, oder aktiv gekühlte Netzteile, da wäre mir ein Semi-passives Netzteil, so wie mein Sea Sonic X-560 am liebsten. Im Idle läuft der Lüfter nicht, und ab 20% Last, oder ab einer gewissen Temperatur springt der Lüfter an. Nur wenn der die ganze Zeit ruhig laufen würde, wäre der wohl auch nicht herauszuhören, wenn dieser mit 300-500U/min läuft. Und die Gehäuselüfter bei 500U/min ihre Runden drehen.

Und beim Anlaufen wird kein hörbares Geräusch erzeugt, hab das mal mit der Kamera aufgenommen, und da ist nur ein leises dag zu hören, wobei die Kamera das sehr intensiv aufnimmt, es ist nicht hörbar, bzw. man bekommt es nicht mit, nicht mal wenn man mit dem Ohr ganz nah dran ist.

Sicherlich sind die passiven Netzteile anders designed, und beinhalten hochwertigere Bauteile, aber man braucht eben einen gewissen Luftdurchfluss im Gehäuse, und was, wenn man ein Silent-System hat, ohne jegliche Lüfter, wenn einmal kein Luftzug herrscht, dann erreichen ein paar Bauteile im Netzteil, seien es jetzt die Leistungsbrücken, oder Kondensatoren, über 80°C, und das wird für das Netzteil auf Dauer nicht all zu gut sein. 

Bei Semi-passiven Netzteilen kann man fast sagen, der Lüfter schaltet sich ab und zu ein, dann aus, und so weiter, aber wie viel Sinn dann das macht, ist die andere Frage. Da könnte man zu einem aktiv-gekühlen, sehr leisem Netzteil greifen und hätte dasselbe, und da würde der Lüfter unter Vollast auch eine gewisse Lautstärke produzieren, seine 3 - 10 Watt verbrauchen, aber man hätte die Gewissheit, das immer ein Luftzug im Netzteil herrscht.

Ich beziehe das einmal auf das Super Flower Golden Silent Fanless Platinum 500W, und auf das Sea Sonic Platinum Series Fanless 520W


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2013)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ich muss fast sagen, passive, oder aktiv gekühlte Netzteile, da wäre mir ein Semi-passives Netzteil, so wie mein Sea Sonic X-560 am liebsten. Im Idle läuft der Lüfter nicht, und ab 20% Last, oder ab einer gewissen Temperatur springt der Lüfter an. Nur wenn der die ganze Zeit ruhig laufen würde, wäre der wohl auch nicht herauszuhören, wenn dieser mit 300-500U/min läuft. Und die Gehäuselüfter bei 500U/min ihre Runden drehen.


 
Seasonic baut die Semi passiv Netzteile eh nur, weil sie zu geizig sind, mal vernünftige Lüfter und eine brauchbare Lüftersteuerung einzubauen. 

Und würde FSP endlich mal brauchbare Lüfter einbauen, könnten BeQuiet seine Pforten dicht machen.


----------



## Jolly91 (10. Juni 2013)

Wieso brauchbare Lüftersteuerung? 

Gut, bei den Lüftern gebe ich dir recht, dafür ist der Support jedenfalls Top. Das Netzteil hatte nach 10-12 Monaten einen Lagerschaden, ab und zu quietschte es, bisschen Silikonspray drauf hätte es geregelt, aber ich hatte noch Garantie, 7 Tage später war das neue Netzteil da. Rennt seit 5/2012 ohne Probleme, obwohl ich einmal wieder was vom Lager hörte, aber das war wohl Zufall. 

Naja, wer weiß was die Zukunft bringt, Strom mittels Funkübertragung.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2013)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Wieso brauchbare Lüftersteuerung?


 
Ich denke ich weiß was er meint.  
Ja ja ja. Die Lüftersteuerung ist bei Seasonic so eine Sache.
Die ist sehr konservativ ausgelegt und lässt den Lüfter einfach schneller drehen als es eigentlich sein müsste. Vor allem wenn du an die Auslastungsgrenze gehst.

Aber wenn du Lagerschaden hattest und schon wieder was hörst würde ich nicht zögern und lieber noch mal tauschen. Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Jolly91 (10. Juni 2013)

Wie gesagt, wenn es was hat, hört man es gut heraus, und solange es nichts hat, passt es auch. Hab es einmal kurz im März glaube ich gehört, da fing es auch 2012 an. 

Aber an sich gibt es keine Probleme.

Mal sehen, ob mein nächsten NT wieder ein Sea Sonic wird, vor dem Sea Sonic X-560 hatte ich das Cougar im Blick. 

Ich frage mich aber mal was anderes, damals machte ich das Gehäuse auf, und startete Unigine Heaven 4.0, da hörte ich ein rattern der Karte, habe ich das Gehäuse geschlossen, war es mux mäuschen still.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2013)

Cougar hat stark nachgelassen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Juni 2013)

Semi passiv ist halt 'the lazy mans way' to make a PSU silent...

Zumindest bei niederen Lasten. Bei höheren Lasten bringt das dann auch nicht wirklich was. Und wenn man die Implementierung auch noch völlig verkackt, wie es bei einigen von CWT gebauten semi Lüfterlosen Teilen der Fall ist, hat man auch nur Nachteile und nicht einen Vorteil, denn der Lüfter ist, wenn er sich nicht bewegt, lauter als wenn er sich bewegen würde, pfeifenderweise...


----------



## Philipus II (11. Juni 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Cougar hat stark nachgelassen.


Cougar hat ein bisschen was im Feuer. Ich hab da schon was


----------



## N00bler (12. Juni 2013)

Habe mal versucht einen PC mit stekdosenspannung zu versorgen was passiert ist: Sicherung springt raus -.-


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2013)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Cougar hat ein bisschen was im Feuer. Ich hab da schon was



Du hast da was?
Hoffentlich nicht irgenwas mit 1000 Watt. 



N00bler schrieb:


> Habe mal versucht einen PC mit stekdosenspannung zu versorgen was passiert ist: Sicherung springt raus -.-


 
Das ist natürlich super. Ein Rechner braucht maximal 12 Volt Gleichstrom und du ballerst da 230 Volt Wechselstrom rein.


----------



## Systemcrash (12. Juni 2013)

Hoffentlich keine umgelabelten Andyson


----------



## Philipus II (13. Juni 2013)

@Threshold: Ich teste für CB derzeit nur Netzteile bis 550 Watt. Ich habe also kein Watt-Monster bekommen.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2013)

Das hört sich sehr interessant an. Dann freue ich mich auf deinen Bericht.


----------



## poiu (15. Juni 2013)

Lingt nach dem Andyso GX-s aber bin mal gespant was du da hast


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2013)

Andyson ist eben die neue Hausmarke bei Cougar.


----------



## Systemcrash (15. Juni 2013)

Cougar wollte sich doch von NTs trennen?

Ist vielleicht besser als im unteren Qualitätssegment weiter zu machen


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2013)

Cougar ist die Retail Marke von HEC.
Wie sollen die sich denn von den Netzteilen lösen?


----------



## poiu (15. Juni 2013)

na ja die konzentrieren sich auf LED Beleuchtung

COUGAR LED Lighting:Home

die höre whl nicht auf NTs zu fertigen, LED haben wohl Priorität


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2013)

Sehr schick. 
Ich suche noch eine LED Lampe für meine Standard Leuchte.


----------



## Systemcrash (15. Juni 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie sollen die sich denn von den Netzteilen lösen?


 
Einfach so halt.

Das man Konkurrenzmodelle labelt ist doch auch schon seltsam


----------



## hirschi-94 (15. Juni 2013)

Macht doch Enermax auch - die(CWT und Andyson bspw.) produzieren wohl um einiges günstiger als HEC und Enermax.


----------



## Systemcrash (15. Juni 2013)

Aber Enermax ist doch keine Tochterfirma eines Herstellers?

Mal was anderes, sind neu Gold-NTs zwischen 400 und 500W ohne KM in Sichtweite? Die Cooler Master V und Triathlor Gold haben wohl KM was ein ziemlicher Preistreiber sein kann


----------



## poiu (17. Juni 2013)

Enermax ist eine Marke von Coolergiant


----------



## Systemcrash (17. Juni 2013)

Welche aber keine NTs direkt herstellen?

Das die "große" Marke sich erlaubt von den anderen was zu kaufen um in einen gewissen Preissegment anzubieten versteh ich ja noch. Aber das die Tochter nich von de Mama kauft ist etwas seltsam. Zumal der Preisunterschied zwischen HEC und Andyson geringer ausfallen dürfte als zwischen Enermax und CWT


----------



## Philipus II (18. Juni 2013)

Enermax ist eine Marke von Enermax. Die Coolergiant ist lediglich die deutsche Tochter von Enermax. Ganz früher hat Maxpoint Enermax in .de betreut.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2013)

Heute musst du alles in die Niederlande schicken wenn du RMA machst.


----------



## Jolly91 (18. Juni 2013)

nicht alles.


----------



## poiu (18. Juni 2013)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Enermax ist eine Marke von Enermax. Die Coolergiant ist lediglich die deutsche Tochter von Enermax. Ganz früher hat Maxpoint Enermax in .de betreut.



Irgendwie so war das


----------



## Systemcrash (18. Juni 2013)

Maxpoint erinnert mich irgendwie an Tagan 

Coolergiant kenn ich zwar vom Namen, aber das wars dann auch


----------



## poiu (19. Juni 2013)

ja Tagan war deren Marke genua wie Silverpower, anscheinend heißen die nun Raidsonic entweder aus Steuerrechtlichen Gründen oder der Name Maxpoint war zu sehr belastet XD


----------



## Systemcrash (19. Juni 2013)

Die Raidsonic mit der Icy Box?

Silverpower fand ich gar nicht uninteressant, da gabs manchmal preisgünstige Seasonic-Umlabelungen


----------



## poiu (22. Juni 2013)

soweit ich gehört hab fand Seasinic es gar nicht toll das die mit " Seasonic" geworben haben XD

ja das SS400 und SS500 war eine zeitlang die empfehlung im Buget Bereich



> Icy Box



ich glaube das war eine weitere mArke von Maxpoint, jetzt wenn du maxpoint.de eintippst landest direkt ei Raidsonic


----------



## Philipus II (22. Juni 2013)

Wobei XFX auch recht offen auf die Sea Sonic Basis hinweist.


----------



## Systemcrash (23. Juni 2013)

Wenn stimmt ist das doch ok ^^

Außer Seasonic hat Bedenken wenn die Umgelabelten billiger verkaufen bzw. billigere Designs herstellen lassen


----------



## happypcuser (23. Juni 2013)

Ich habe ein Netzteil von Be quit! ich werde denke ich mal nie mals von Be quit umsteigen, weil die Netzteile einfach unglaublich leise sind! du hörst sie ya nicht einmal wenn der Pc an ist!

Meins: http://www.amazon.de/quiet-Straight...984575&sr=8-1&keywords=be+quiet+netzteil+450w

- Happy Pc User


----------



## poiu (24. Juni 2013)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Wobei XFX auch recht offen auf die Sea Sonic Basis hinweist.



Drauf hinweisen und mit fetten Bannern Werben ist ein kleiner Unterschied vorallem weil im Gegensatz zu XFX auch noch abgepeckt waren. 

Wr werden wohl aber nicht alle Gründe erfahren warum Seasonic sich von  MaxPont getrennt hat, das dürfte wohl nur einer von vielen Gründen sein.


----------



## Patrin (27. Juni 2013)

Mal eine Grundlagenfrage, habe ich die Berechnungsmethode für die Wattleistung an der 12V Schiene so richtig verstanden:
Zahl der V12 Schienen X 12 X Ampere=Watt an diesem Stecker?
Also Bsp. 2x12x18=432Watt für Grafikkarten
Was, wenn es zwar zwei V12 Schienen gibt, diese aber in zwei getrennten Steckern herauskommen?


----------



## poiu (28. Juni 2013)

Patrin schrieb:


> Mal eine Grundlagenfrage, habe ich die Berechnungsmethode für die Wattleistung an der 12V Schiene so richtig verstanden:
> Zahl der V12 Schienen X 12 X Ampere=Watt an diesem Stecker?
> Also Bsp. 2x12x18=432Watt für Grafikkarten
> Was, wenn es zwar zwei V12 Schienen gibt, diese aber in zwei getrennten Steckern herauskommen?



Prinzipiell gilt P=U*I 

aber du kannst einzelne Rails meist nicht addieren, dh die Gesamtleistung ist nicht die summe der einzelnen Rails


----------



## Systemcrash (28. Juni 2013)

Sollte eigentlich auf jedem NT vermerkt sein


----------



## poiu (28. Juni 2013)

Wenn der Sticker fragen hinterlässt sollte man dem NT schonmal nicht so über den Weg trauen


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2013)

Ich mag Netzteile nicht auf denen die Combined Power der 12 Volt Leitungen nicht vermerkt ist.


----------



## Systemcrash (1. Juli 2013)

Cougar RX 500W Review

Wird es diese Serie auch in D geben?


----------



## Philipus II (2. Juli 2013)

Afaik nein.


----------



## Dj Ambush (2. Juli 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> ...aber du kannst einzelne Rails meist nicht addieren, d.h. die Gesamtleistung ist nicht die Summe der einzelnen Rails



Natürlich kann man die addieren. Das verhält sich wie bei den Kabeln. Je Kabel darf die Leistung/Strom einen vorbestimmten Wert nicht überschreiten weil dann das Kabel überlastet wäre. Wenn ich die Kabel zähle (bei PC NTs die gelben) und mit dem Grenzwert multipliziere, erhalte ich die gesamt-Belastbarkeit des Kabelstrangs.
Bei den einzelnen Rails ist es genau so. Alle Kreise zusammen (3,3V, 5V, 12V) ergeben den maximalen VA-Wert.




happypcuser schrieb:


> ...weil die Netzteile einfach  unglaublich leise sind! du hörst sie ya nicht einmal wenn der Pc an  ist!


 
Viele NTs sind leise wenn der PC aus ist. Sogar die Billigen.


----------



## poiu (2. Juli 2013)

Nein tun sie nicht, demnach wäre mein altes Tagan 680W dank 4x18A = 72A also ein 864W+20W+6+180= 1064W  Netzteil, gewagte aussage  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt ausnahmen wie das Arctic Fusion 550W wo die Summe der beiden Rails auch die Gesamtleistung@12V angeben aber das ist eher die Ausnahme. 

Die einzelnen Rails bei 12V geben sozusagen die Sicherung Pro Leitung an.

PS übrigens hängt zB bei denn betagten tagan 3,3V/5V an der 12V leitung, DCtoDC heißt hier das zauberwort


> Natürlich kann man die addieren. Das verhält sich wie bei den Kabeln. Je Kabel darf die Leistung/Strom einen vorbestimmten Wert nicht überschreiten weil dann das Kabel überlastet wäre.



übrigens sagst du genau das, nur dasrfst du eben nicht vom Kabel Rückschlüsse ziehen, Kabel dran Pinnen kann man woie man lustig ist  ob die Quelle die Leistung erbringt steht auf einem anderen Blatt. 

beim THema Überlastung hast ud denn Nagel auf dem Kopf getroffen, du weißt bestimmt auch wie dick ein Kabel sein müsste das 100A verträgt


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Juli 2013)

Dj Ambush schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man die addieren. Das verhält sich wie bei den Kabeln.


 Nein, kann man nicht, siehe Bild von poiu.

Denn, was du vergisst, ist, dass du nur EINE +12V Spannung hast, die in mehrere Leitungen aufgeteilt sind. Bei dir im Haus kommt ja auch meist nur ~32-64A an. Du hast aber dennoch deine 5-10 Sicherungen. Nach deiner Logik müsste bei mir im Haus eine 192A Leitung liegen, weil ich 12 Automaten habe und man die einzelnen Leitungen ja addieren könne.


----------



## Systemcrash (2. Juli 2013)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Afaik nein.


 
Schade, zu nem guten Preis hätt ich eins genommen


----------



## Dj Ambush (2. Juli 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, kann man nicht, siehe Bild von poiu.
> 
> Denn, was du vergisst, ist, dass du nur EINE +12V Spannung hast, die in mehrere Leitungen aufgeteilt sind. Bei dir im Haus kommt ja auch meist nur ~32-64A an. Du hast aber dennoch deine 5-10 Sicherungen. Nach deiner Logik müsste bei mir im Haus eine 192A Leitung liegen, weil ich 12 Automaten habe und man die einzelnen Leitungen ja addieren könne.


 
Ich habe tatsächlich nur 1 mal 12V, aber je nach Bauart, nämlich Single- oder Multirail, mehrere Gleichrichterdioden die je einen eigenen Abgriff am Trafo haben. Singlerail hat nur einen Gleichrichter und den Vorteil dass man nicht (so sehr) auf die Kabelverteilung achten muss.
Die bei dem Tagan angegebenen Werte kömmen hin: Combined 180W + 672W + 6W + 20W = 878 Watt *maximal* siehe auch: Tagan Netzteil SuperRock TG680-U33II im Test - Seite 6 | Review | Technic3D

Bei mir im Haus kommen weit mehr als lumpige 192 Ampere Strom an! Wenn alle im Haus die Waschmaschine, Herd, diverse E-Geräte und der Blindfisch im Parterre auch tagsüber die Gangbeleuchtung an haben, langt das nicht.
Sicherungsautomaten in der Wohnung haben übrigens immer einen Auslösewert von 16 Ampere. Das langt gerade so für einen Durchlauferhitzer oder eine aktuelle AMD-CPU (kleiner Scherz am Rande).


----------



## poiu (2. Juli 2013)

ähm das liegt aber daran das die Basis des Tagan 680 bis 880W verwendet wurde und die schutzschaltungen wohl etwas großzügig ausgeegt, das ist keine Dauerleistung, lange machen das die Bauelemente nicht mit THema Lebensdauer.

Außerdem hab ich schon gesagt das dass TAGAN ein DCtoDC ist da ist nicx mit 672W+120W...


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2013)

Gab es nicht irgendwo mal einen Test vom Thermaltake Berlin 630 Watt wo es 920 Watt bei Überlast geschafft hat und der Tester vor Freude an die Decke gesprungen ist? 
10 Sekunden länger und er hätte in einer Rauchwolke gestanden.


----------



## poiu (2. Juli 2013)

Überast ist immer mögich warum sowas einige Tester auch noch psoitiv bewerten 

Mein LC 1000W schafft auch 1300W die 12V leitung lieferte kümmeriche 10,8V


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> Überast ist immer mögich warum sowas einige Tester auch noch psoitiv bewerten



Das war der gleiche der auch den OC Key vom P10 getestet hat und es klasse fand dass das Netzteil nun 200 Watt mehr abgebenen konnte als vorgesehen.
Das sind halt die total Bekloppten die sowas eben super finden dass die Komponenten im Netzteil über die Maße belastet werden und irgendwann abrauchen. 
Erinnert an die Leute die ihre Sandy CPUs zu Anfang auf 5GHz geprügelt haben und feierten und dabei nicht gemerkt haben dass das Teil kurz darauf abgeraucht ist. 



poiu schrieb:


> Mein LC 1000W schafft auch 1300W die 12V leitung lieferte kümmeriche 10,8V



Wieso? 10,8 Volt reichen doch irgendwie.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Juli 2013)

Dj Ambush schrieb:


> Ich habe tatsächlich nur 1 mal 12V, aber je nach Bauart, nämlich Single- oder Multirail, mehrere Gleichrichterdioden die je einen eigenen Abgriff am Trafo haben. Singlerail hat nur einen Gleichrichter und den Vorteil dass man nicht (so sehr) auf die Kabelverteilung achten muss.


Völliger Unsinn, den du dir hier zusammenphantasiert hast, ohne dir solch ein Teil mal angeschaut zu haben. 
schau mal hier, da wirds beschrieben.
Ganz unten, die 4 Teile für die 4 Rails sind sogar markiert.



Dj Ambush schrieb:


> Die bei dem Tagan angegebenen Werte kömmen hin: Combined 180W + 672W + 6W + 20W = 878 Watt *maximal* siehe auch: Tagan Netzteil SuperRock TG680-U33II im Test - Seite 6 | Review | Technic3D


Und wie kommst du jetzt darauf, dass man das jetzt so einfach addieren könnte?! Warum geben die Hersteller dann die Combined Leistungen an, wenn mans einfach so kombinieren kann?
Hast du auch schon mal an den Trafo, den Wicklungen usw gedacht??




Dj Ambush schrieb:


> Bei mir im Haus kommen weit mehr als lumpige 192 Ampere Strom an! Wenn alle im Haus die Waschmaschine, Herd, diverse E-Geräte und der Blindfisch im Parterre auch tagsüber die Gangbeleuchtung an haben, langt das nicht.
> Sicherungsautomaten in der Wohnung haben übrigens immer einen Auslösewert von 16 Ampere.


Ja, aber sischa ey...
Frag mal den Stromanbieter, womit der ins haus kommt. Üblich ist ein 63A Anschluss mit 3 Phasen, bei einem normalen Einfamilienhaus...



Dj Ambush schrieb:


> Das langt gerade so für einen Durchlauferhitzer oder eine aktuelle AMD-CPU (kleiner Scherz am Rande).


Durchlauferhitzer werden idR mit 3x 35A abgesichert und sind mit ~35kW spezifiziert...



Threshold schrieb:


> Gab es nicht irgendwo mal einen Test vom Thermaltake Berlin 630 Watt wo es 920 Watt bei Überlast geschafft hat und der Tester vor Freude an die Decke gesprungen ist?
> 10 Sekunden länger und er hätte in einer Rauchwolke gestanden.


 Deine Beschreibung klingt nach den Profis von der Awardfabrik...


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, aber sischa ey...
> Frag mal den Stromanbieter, womit der ins haus kommt. Üblich ist ein 63A Anschluss mit 3 Phasen, bei einem normalen Einfamilienhaus...


 
Ja. 63 Ampere sind üblich bei Einfamilienhäusern.
Habe ich bei meinem Haus auch. Weiß ich auch genau.


----------



## poiu (3. Juli 2013)

In der aktuellen Ausgabe der PCGH gibt einen netten Artikel zu Netzteilen


----------



## Verminaard (3. Juli 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Durchlauferhitzer werden idR mit 3x 35A abgesichert und sind mit ~35kW spezifiziert...


 
3x35A stimmt. Durchlauferhitzer haben aber eher 18, 21, 24 oder in manchen Faellen 27kW.
Fuer 35kW braeuchtest du mindestens eine 50A eher eine 63A Absicherung, bei Dauerlast.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. 63 Ampere sind üblich bei Einfamilienhäusern.
> Habe ich bei meinem Haus auch. Weiß ich auch genau.


Kommt auf den Anschlusswert bzw den zu erwartenden Verbrauchern an.
Ich hab Einfamilienhaeuser mit 25-50mm² Zuleitung gesehen, wo die Vorsicherung dementsprechend hoeher dimensioniert ist.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich hab Einfamilienhaeuser mit 25-50mm² Zuleitung gesehen, wo die Vorsicherung dementsprechend hoeher dimensioniert ist.


 
Sowas kenne ich auch. Da will dir der örtliche Versorger mehr aufschwatzen als du eigentlich brauchst und weil die meisten eben keinen Plan haben machen sie das so.


----------



## Dj Ambush (5. Juli 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hast du auch schon mal an den Trafo, den Wicklungen usw gedacht??
> 
> Frag mal den Stromanbieter, womit der ins Haus kommt. Üblich ist ein 63A Anschluss mit 3 Phasen, bei einem normalen Einfamilienhaus...
> 
> ...


 
Den Wicklungen hab ich gesagt, ey! Das in einem NT noch ein, zwei Bauteile mehr sind weiß ich seit ich mal durch die Löchlein gelinst habe.

Der Stromanbieter kommt üblicher Weise mit angemessener Kleidung ins Haus. Ich habe von Häusern gehört in denen mehr als eine Familie wohnen sollen.

Durchlauferhitzer werden in der Regel in sehr unterschiedlichen Leistungsklassen hergestellt/angeboten. Häufige Anwendungsgebiete für Geräte um 2500 Watt: Unter-Waschtisch-Geräte für das Gäste WC, Küchen-Geräte für die Single-Küche usw. Wahlweise mit Schuko-Netzkabel oder internem Anschluss.

Wenn ein Durchlauferhitzer mit 3 x 35 Ampere abgesichert ist, wird ein 63 Ampere Hausanschluss etwas knapp, oder? Ach so ne, darf man ja nicht zusammen zählen...
...und apropos zählen: Ein DE mit 35 KW der mit 3 x 35 Ampere abgesichert ist wird die Sicherung ständig raus hauen weil er 3 x 51 Ampere min. braucht (35000 Watt / 230 Volt = ~152 Ampere ergo 3 x paarundfünfzig Ampere)


----------



## poiu (6. Juli 2013)

schon von P3D gehört ?

Antec HCG-750M und HCG-850M - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow! Forum



> Es handelt sich hierbei um unser vorerst letztes Review für dieses Ressort, da wir nun verstärkt über mobile Geräte berichten.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2013)

Was haben die denn für einen Besen gefressen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juli 2013)

Naja, PSU Tests sind halt extrem aufwändig und stehen in keinem Verhältnis zu den erhaltenen Clicks, leider...

 Tests zu mobilen Geräten erfordern weniger Aufwand und generieren mehr Interesse, leider...


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2013)

Als alles damit die Werbeindustrie zufrieden ist. 
Wieso verkaufen sie ihre Tests nicht auch gleich?


----------



## poiu (6. Juli 2013)

Joop der Aufwand steht im keinem Verhältnis zu denn Kicks

Ich hab ja auch mal relativ zufällig ein Billig phone getestet und die Unterschiede sind enorm  

Wobei man natürlich auch einen  sehr aufwendigen Smartphone Test ausklügeln kann zb durch Messung der Display Helligkeit = aufwand ~mittel oder Bestimmung des SAR-Wert = Aufwand Hoch


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2013)

Scheinbar kannst du bei einem Smartphone Test hinschreiben was du willlst -- oder andere Seiten kopieren -- und trotzdem generierst du deutlich mehr Klicks als bei einem sehr guten Netzteil Test.


----------



## Systemcrash (6. Juli 2013)

Tja, schade

Dann muß man sich eben auf einer anderen Seite informieren oder über Intuition kaufen (hab ich früher auch gemacht)

Aber verabschiedet mit NTs, die auch kaum einen Fachmann interessieren, naja


----------



## poiu (6. Juli 2013)

Ich bleibe bei NT tests, es kann zwar passieren das ich mal weniger mal mehr zeit dafür habe  und auch mal außerhalb Fische.

Aber es ist ein schönes & spannendes Nischen Thema  


zu P3D 

Soulpain hat sich bisher hier nicht geäußert aber es kann sein das er auch kein Testequipment mehr hat, PNL hatte ja eine Fast zum NT testen, die ist aber wohl in der Insolvenzmasse gelandet


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juli 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei NT tests, es kann zwar passieren das ich mal weniger mal mehr zeit dafür habe und auch mal außerhalb Fische.


 
Das ist wirklich schön, dass Du weitermachen möchtest, so haben wir wirklich einen Profi, der sich mit der Materie auskennt .
An dieser Stelle möchte ich einfach mal einen Dank aussprechen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei NT tests, es kann zwar passieren das ich mal weniger mal mehr zeit dafür habe  und auch mal außerhalb Fische.
> 
> Aber es ist ein schönes & spannendes Nischen Thema


 
Das ist schön zu hören und ich hoffe dass du auch Tests macht die sonst keiner macht. 
Denn ich will nicht den 20. Test zum neuen 1000 Watt Netzteil lesen sondern lieber den ersten Test zu einem interessanten Netzteil das aber kaum beachtet wird.


----------



## poiu (6. Juli 2013)

@Threshold

Die teile interessieren mich so zu 0,0001% und solche Netzteiltests wird es dementsprechend kaum geben 

Hab hier noch so ein Lückenfüller 750-1kW NT Test im Peto, da sind so paar übrig geblieben  

PS außerdem auch wenn die Chroma mehr kann, kann ich hier nur bis 600W am Test PC auslasten und somit auch was zur Lautstärke sagen




Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich schön, dass Du weitermachen möchtest, so haben wir wirklich einen Profi, der sich mit der Materie auskennt .
> An dieser Stelle möchte ich einfach mal einen Dank aussprechen.



Danke freut mich


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> Hab hier noch so ein Lückenfüller 750-1kW NT Test im Peto, da sind so paar ürig geblieben



Welche denn oder willst du das nicht verraten?


----------



## poiu (6. Juli 2013)

sind etwas ältere Teile, nicht so wirklich interessant. Wird nur abgehackt


Übrigens lichten sich wirklich die Tester reihen, Igor von Tom´s macht das auch nur noch nebenher und Konzentriert sich zB auf Audio Hardware


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2013)

Dann bist du bald die ganz große Nummer 1.


----------



## poiu (6. Juli 2013)

Übertreiben wir nicht dafür gibt es von mir aktuell zu wenige test


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2013)

Immer positiv denken.


----------



## Systemcrash (6. Juli 2013)

So häufig braucht auch wohl keiner ein Netzteil, wir verkraften das schon wenns nicht jede Woche ein Review gibt 

Stattdessen lieber ab und zu was Interessantes, für mich möglichst im Bereich 350-500W, damit wär ich schon zufrieden


----------



## Philipus II (7. Juli 2013)

Von mir wirds auch weiterhin zahlreiche Netzteil-Artikel geben. Am Freitag gehts voraussichtlich mal schnell wieder nach Hamburg, um mit der Chroma zu kuscheln. Bis Jahresende kommen wohl noch ca. 20 Stück, leider bremsen mich die nächsten Wochen die Uni-Klausuren aus.


----------



## DB1978 (7. Juli 2013)

Freue mich schon auf deine Test's.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juli 2013)

Also bei den Foren Supportern, die von einigen Firmen (Corsair) verwendet werden, kann man zum Teil echt nur den Kopf schütteln...

hier hilft z.B. ein offizieller Supporter jemanden bei einem Netzteil Umbau, ohne dabei auf die Gefahren und Nachteile hinzuweisen...


----------



## Systemcrash (7. Juli 2013)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Am Freitag gehts voraussichtlich mal schnell wieder nach Hamburg, um mit der Chroma zu kuscheln.


 
Dein Liebesleben geht mich zwar nix an, aber trotzdem  



DB1978 schrieb:


> Freue mich schon auf deine Test's.


 Schließe mich an 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Also bei den Foren Supportern, die von einigen Firmen (Corsair) verwendet werden, kann man zum Teil echt nur den Kopf schütteln...


 
Muß gestehen das ich sehr selten Frage an den Herstellersupport in Foren nehme, aber da haste irgendwo recht.

Vielleicht solltest du aber deine Beiträge manchmal netter formulieren


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Also bei den Foren Supportern, die von einigen Firmen (Corsair) verwendet werden, kann man zum Teil echt nur den Kopf schütteln...
> 
> hier hilft z.B. ein offizieller Supporter jemanden bei einem Netzteil Umbau, ohne dabei auf die Gefahren und Nachteile hinzuweisen...


 
Er schreibt dass er nicht mehr bei Corsair arbeitet. 

Wenn also ein ex TÜV Mann mir sagt dass ich den 4 Liter V8 problemlos mit dem original Getriebe/bremen an meinen Golf 1 betreiben kann dann glaube ich ihm das denn er war ja mal beim Tüv. 



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du aber deine Beiträge manchmal netter formulieren



Du weißt doch. Je bekloppter ein Post desto schärfer muss man hingehen und ihn bloß stellen.


----------



## Verminaard (7. Juli 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Also bei den Foren Supportern, die von einigen Firmen (Corsair) verwendet werden, kann man zum Teil echt nur den Kopf schütteln...
> 
> hier hilft z.B. ein offizieller Supporter jemanden bei einem Netzteil Umbau, ohne dabei auf die Gefahren und Nachteile hinzuweisen...


 
Laut seiner Aussage ist er kein Supporter mehr.
Wieso diskreditierst du hier Andere Leute oder vermeintlich Firmen?

Klar spielt man mit Strom nicht, aber deinen Hang zur Uebertreibung, zeigst du auch hier wieder mal hervorragend, wenns gegen die Konkurrenz geht.

Ich kenn mich nicht so wirklich aus, was im Inneren eines Netzteiles so passiert. Deswegen, koenntest du mir bitte erklaeren wo hier 400V anliegen?
Selbst bequiet gibt bei seinem Topmodel eine Netzspannung von 100-240V bei 50-60hZ vor. Das auch diese Spannungen toedlich sein koennen, darueber brauchen wir nicht reden.
Wird noch intern irgendwo die Netzspannung auf 400V transformiert, wenn ja wieso? Macht irgendwo keinen Sinn erst auf 400V zu transformieren um danach auf 3,3V 5V und 12V runterzutransformieren. Oder gibt es da einen technischen Vorteil dadurch?


----------



## Philipus II (7. Juli 2013)

Technisch notwendig im Primärbereich. Dort sind immer knapp 400 V, und die sind sehr ungesund.

Bezüglich Chroma: Irgendwie ist meine auserwählte ne ziemliche Schl., da dürfen einige hin und wieder ran. Andererseits ist sie deswegen natürlich auch viel günstiger im Unterhalt^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juli 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Klar spielt man mit Strom nicht, aber deinen Hang zur Uebertreibung, zeigst du auch hier wieder mal hervorragend, wenns gegen die Konkurrenz geht.


Wenn du keine Ahnung hast, warum lehnst du dich dann so weit aus dem Fenster?!
Und redest z.B. die Gefahren klein?


Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich nicht so wirklich aus, was im Inneren eines Netzteiles so passiert. Deswegen, koenntest du mir bitte erklaeren wo hier 400V anliegen?


Ganz einfach:
Das erste, was im Netzteil passiert, ist die Gleichrichtung, danach wird das ganze hoch transformiert, auf etwa 400V (können 350V sein, können aber auch 450V sein), das geht dann auf den Trafo.

Und bevor du jetzt ankommst: Aus EMV Gründen liegt diese Spannung z.T. auch am Kühler an.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Selbst bequiet gibt bei seinem Topmodel eine Netzspannung von 100-240V bei 50-60hZ vor. Das auch diese Spannungen toedlich sein koennen, darueber brauchen wir nicht reden.
> Wird noch intern irgendwo die Netzspannung auf 400V transformiert, wenn ja wieso? Macht irgendwo keinen Sinn erst auf 400V zu transformieren um danach auf 3,3V 5V und 12V runterzutransformieren. Oder gibt es da einen technischen Vorteil dadurch?


Ja, das ganze nennt sich aktives PFC. Da wird die Spannung erst hoch transformiert und dann runter.

Ein weiteres Problem:

In dem Netzteil selbst kommen Leistungsbauteile zum Einsatz, die 'nen bisserl mehr vertragen als gewöhnliche Halbleiter. Daher werden sie z.T. auch sehr sehr warm, wie du in diesem Thread sehen kannst...


----------



## Verminaard (7. Juli 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Ahnung hast, warum lehnst du dich dann so weit aus dem Fenster?!
> Und redest z.B. die Gefahren klein?



Ich rede gar nichts klein. Aender mal bitte deinen Ton. Du musst hier nicht jeden angreifen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ganz einfach:
> Das erste, was im Netzteil passiert, ist die Gleichrichtung, danach wird das ganze hoch transformiert, auf etwa 400V (können 350V sein, können aber auch 450V sein), das geht dann auf den Trafo.
> 
> Und bevor du jetzt ankommst: Aus EMV Gründen liegt diese Spannung z.T. auch am Kühler an.
> ...



Danke fuer diese Erklaerung, Top!


----------



## Systemcrash (7. Juli 2013)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Bezüglich Chroma: Irgendwie ist meine auserwählte ne ziemliche Schl., da dürfen einige hin und wieder ran. Andererseits ist sie deswegen natürlich auch viel günstiger im Unterhalt^^


 
Dann versteh ich dich natürlich 

Hoffe auf ein paar gute NT-Reviews von dir und das es nicht nur Wattmonster sind


----------



## Gast1666645802 (7. Juli 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> ... Igor von Tom´s macht das auch nur noch nebenher und Konzentriert sich zB auf Audio Hardware


Naja, nee 

Ich habe mit Grafikkarten, Workstations und How-To's genug zu tun. Peripherie-Klimbim mache ich dann in den Pausen, muss ja das Labor auslasten


----------



## Philipus II (8. Juli 2013)

Systemcrash schrieb:


> Hoffe auf ein paar gute NT-Reviews von dir und das es nicht nur Wattmonster sind


Zwischen 80 Watt und 550 Watt habe ich einige interessante Geräte ausgewählt. Unter anderem ein Dutzend gebrauchter Netzteile, um Alterungserscheinungen mal ganz grob quantifizieren zu können.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2013)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Unter anderem ein Dutzend gebrauchter Netzteile, um Alterungserscheinungen mal ganz grob quantifizieren zu können.


 
Das hört sich interessant an.
Kannst du sagen welche gebrauchten Modelle das sind?


----------



## Philipus II (8. Juli 2013)

Das, was die CB-Leser mir gestiftet haben: 
ComputerBase Netzteil-Testaktion - User-Netzteile gesucht - ComputerBase Forum
Vier verschiedene Modelle, die recht verbreitet sind.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (8. Juli 2013)

Mal so nebenher:
Ich hatte hier ein altes Enerax Liberty (400 Watt) von 2006 jetzt ganze 7 Jahre im Office-Einsatz, weil ich zu faul war, das Dingens mal zu ersetzen. Ich habs letztens mal entstaubt, geöffnet, in Augenschein genommen und dann verschenkt. Es lief noch, sogar bis hart an die angegebene Leistungsgrenze. Die 12-Volt-leitung brachte noch das, was sie bringen sollte - erstaunlich genug, für so einen alten Boliden. Die Elkos sahen auf den ersten Blick auch besser aus, als die nicht benutzen Kontakte des Molex-Strangs. Die waren echt angegammelt


----------



## Jolly91 (8. Juli 2013)

Jaja, so ein altes Enermax Liberty 400W Netzteil hat 2009 meine damalige 3 Jahre alte BFG 8800GTS 640mb in Rente geschickt. Dafür hab ich die mal gründlich auseinander genommen. Ein Start, und die Sache war erledigt.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2013)

FormatC schrieb:


> Mal so nebenher:
> Ich hatte hier ein altes Enerax Liberty (400 Watt) von 2006 jetzt ganze 7 Jahre im Office-Einsatz, weil ich zu faul war, das Dingens mal zu ersetzen. Ich habs letztens mal entstaubt, geöffnet, in Augenschein genommen und dann verschenkt. Es lief noch, sogar bis hart an die angegebene Leistungsgrenze. Die 12-Volt-leitung brachte noch das, was sie bringen sollte - erstaunlich genug, für so einen alten Boliden. Die Elkos sahen auf den ersten Blick auch besser aus, als die nicht benutzen Kontakte des Molex-Strangs. Die waren echt angegammelt


 
Jetzt wird das Enermax an ganz neue Hardware angeschlossen und raucht sofort ab.  
Hatte ich mal gehabt.  Kann natürlich auch einfach nur riesen Pech gewesen sein.


----------



## Systemcrash (8. Juli 2013)

So schlecht waren die Liberty nicht. Nur beim 600W oder so gabs öfters Probs wegen eines Kondensators


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Juli 2013)

Nee, eher der Kleber war Müll, dadurch explodierten die Primärcaps gern mal...


----------



## turbosnake (9. Juli 2013)

Ich miste aus und bin dabei über ein altes NT gestolpert, das Ding muss alt sein da es für LW und HDDs nur 4 pin molex Stecker hat.
Was mich mehr Wunder ist das es sowohl eine Buchse, also auch einen 'eingebauten Stecker' für den Strom hat.
Warum hat es das?

Anfangen kann ich damit wohl nichts mehr.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2013)

Spitzen Gerät. 8 Ampere auf der 12 Volt Leitung.


----------



## poiu (9. Juli 2013)

heftig da steht ATX 2.03 von denn Rails sieht es aber eher nach 1.3 aus


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juli 2013)

Es war doch lange Zeit so, dass auch ATX 12V 2.0 Netzteile nach 1.3 Spezifikationen gefertigt wurden...


----------



## turbosnake (10. Juli 2013)

Aber welchen Zweck hat das¿


----------



## Superwip (10. Juli 2013)

Der Kaltgeräteausgang ist für den Bildschirm. War ~ in den 1990ern üblich.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2013)

Exakt. Das hatte man damals so gebaut.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Juli 2013)

Ja, aber bei ATX Netzteilen hat das keinen Sinn (mehr) gemacht. Früher (=bei AT Netzteilen) war es z.T. üblich, den Bildschirm mit dem Rechner selbst ein- und aus zu schalten.


----------



## b0s (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, ich les hier i.d.R. still mit, hab aber grad mal ne Frage im Bezug auf meinen Job:

Wir wollen jeden Systemtyp den wir (kleiner ISP) nutzen mit SPECpower ssj2008 vermessen und dazu brauchen wir kompatibles Equipment.
Was alles kompatibel ist lässt sich selbstverständlich über die offizielle Liste einsehen, da ich aber keine Ahnung davon habe, dachte ich mir ich frag die Expertenrunde hier mal nach Rat.
Hier ist die Liste: Accepted Devices List

Ich wollte abgesehen von den gelisteten Einschränkungen wissen ob ihr EMpfehlungen zu den Geräten ausprechen könnt und ggfs Preisbereichs Einschätzungen (recherchieren werde ich ohnehin noch müssen).


----------



## Philipus II (10. Juli 2013)

Ich nutze das Chroma Powermeter selbst im Rahmen des Chroma 8000 ATS Netzteil-Testsystems bei Listan für ComputerBase. Die Yogokawas haben einen super Ruf. 
Praxistipps:
1. Import prüfen. Als Gewerbetreibender lohnt sich ein Import desöfteren. Bei Chroma sollte man beispielsweiseam besten die Preise von Chroma Europe Niederlande, Chroma USA, PCE Power Control (Deutschlandpartner) und Taiwan vergleichen. Andererseits gibt es natürlich beim Suport Unterschiede. Im Süddeutschen Raum vereinfach die Nähe zur PCE auch Kalibrierung etc. Falls du bei PCE bestellst, sag dass ich PCE empfohlen habe. Danke!
2. Gebrauchte Exemplare würde ich persönlich nur bei Kalibrierung verwenden.


----------



## PEACEpolska (11. Juli 2013)

Grüßt euch.
Ich habe eine Frage und wollte keinen extra thread auf machen.
Bin auf der suche nach einem oberklasse nt in der 1000W- 1200W Liga.*
Welches könnt ihr sehr empfehlen? Sollte möglichst leise sein.

Liebäugele ja mit dem be quite! Dark Power P10 1200W
Bin mit dem 750er sehr zufrieden.*
Wie sind dagegen die enermax platimax, seasonic ect?
Will mächtig ocen und benchen.
Mein sys ohne oc saugt ja bei furmark schon 740W aus der dose

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2013)

Wozu brauchst du ein 1200 Watt Netzteil?


----------



## PEACEpolska (11. Juli 2013)

Mein sys saugt aus der dose ohne oc schon 740w bei furmark. Will ocen umd benchen.
Eig reicht auch das 1kw be quite


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2013)

Dann kauf es dir doch.


----------



## poiu (13. Juli 2013)

hi b0s,

interessante frage und ehrlich gesagt hat Phillipus schon sehr gut darauf geantwortet. 

wir selbst nutzen ja nur das Equipment von dritten 

 ich hab mich zwar auch über einige Anbieter aus Eigeninteresse informiert, aber kenne die meisten selbst nur von Datenblättern.

Somit würde ich aus Mangel an Praxiserfahrung/Vergleichbarkeit aller Anbieter, schlicht keine gute aussage treffen können.

Viel Glück bei der Suche nach dem passenden Equipment und Grüße aus Bochum 
poiu


----------



## PEACEpolska (13. Juli 2013)

Hi. Mein neues NT ist nun da  angeschlossen, verkabelt angemacht und was ist? Es piepst extrem grell  ist ist leicht hörbar aus 2m entfernung. Was meint ihr? defekt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2013)

Welches hast du denn gekauft?


----------



## b0s (13. Juli 2013)

Danke an poiu und philipus II für die Rückmeldungen 

Wir werden das Gerät nicht selbst kaufen, sondern von einem Partner geliehen bekommen. Ob der das dafür kauft oder bereits was passendes besitzt weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Wenn es dazu Neuigkeiten gibt, geb ich euch gerne ne Rückmeldung 

Schönen Gruß aus Bochum


----------



## PEACEpolska (13. Juli 2013)

das  be quite! dark power pro 10 1200W


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Juli 2013)

ich würde es zurückschicken bzw umtauschen


----------



## PEACEpolska (15. Juli 2013)

Ich habe mal alles außer das mainboard ausgestöpselt,  spulenfiepen ist immer noch vorhanden.
Habe ich das nt gebrückt und an gemacht war das fiepen verschwunden


----------



## The Shooter (15. Juli 2013)

PEACEpolska schrieb:


> Habe ich das nt gebrückt und an gemacht war das fiepen verschwunden


 
Ein Zeichen dafür, dass das Fiepen von der Hardware ausgelöst wird und nicht vom Netzteil selbst ausgelöst wird.
Überprüfe mal deine Hardware. Wahrscheinlich sind die Grafikkarten die Ursache.


----------



## PEACEpolska (15. Juli 2013)

Nein. Es wurde alles ausgebaut bis auf das mainboard und die cpu. Das piepsen war immer noch vorhanden.
Am selben tag lief der pc noch mit dem dark power pro 10 750w ohne piepsen

Edit:

Ich konnte das fiepen im Bios etwas eindämmen.
Hat wohl was mit der Asus power phase control zu tun.
Das fiepen kommt eindeutig aus den Spannungswandlern des Mainboards.
Aber wieso hatte ich es nicht mit dem 750W NT?


----------



## The Shooter (15. Juli 2013)

PEACEpolska schrieb:


> Nein. Es wurde alles ausgebaut bis auf das mainboard und die cpu. Das piepsen war immer noch vorhanden.
> Am selben tag lief der pc noch mit dem dark power pro 10 750w ohne piepsen



Dann liegt es am Mainboard.



PEACEpolska schrieb:


> Ich konnte das fiepen im Bios etwas eindämmen.
> Hat wohl was mit der Asus power phase control zu tun.
> Das fiepen kommt eindeutig aus den Spannungswandlern des Mainboards.
> Aber wieso hatte ich es nicht mit dem 750W NT?



Weil das 750 Watt DPP10 von FSP kommt, während das 1200 Watt DPP10 von Seasonic kommt.
Seasonic Netzteil fiepen und brummen gerne mal vor sich hin.


----------



## PEACEpolska (15. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube ich schicke es zurück und hole mir ein enermax platimax oder soetwas... irg welche Empfehlungen die gleichwertig/ besser sind?


----------



## The Shooter (15. Juli 2013)

Auch beim Eneramx wird es fiepen.


----------



## PEACEpolska (15. Juli 2013)

Und welche würde noch in frage kommen? Kann ja nicht sein das all die high end NT fiepen


----------



## The Shooter (16. Juli 2013)

PEACEpolska schrieb:


> Und welche würde noch in frage kommen? Kann ja nicht sein das all die high end NT fiepen


 
Im Zusammenhang mit deiner Hardware wahrscheinlich alle.
Benutzt du eine Steckerleiste?. Vielleicht die mal tauschen.


----------



## PEACEpolska (16. Juli 2013)

Ne ist direkt in der energiemessdose -> steckdose. Auch ohne dem energiemessgerät fiept es. 
Da das board fiept egal ob noch andere hardware angeschlossen ist oder nicht wurde es ja heißen das das board generell fiept, was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann. 
Wie aber schon genannt, mit dem p10 750W lief alles glatt


----------



## The Shooter (16. Juli 2013)

Das 750 Watt DPP10 ist auch von FSP. Das 1200 Watt DPP10 von Seasonic. 
Seasonic fiepen immer mal gerne. 
Teste es mal an einem anderen Rechner. Wenn es da problemlos läuft, hast du zumindest schon mal eine Ahnung, dass das Fiepen andere Ursachen haben muss.


----------



## PEACEpolska (16. Juli 2013)

Gibt es eine kleine Übersicht bzw Liste welche Netzteile von wem hergestellt wird um mir selber einen Überblick davon zu machen?


----------



## The Shooter (16. Juli 2013)

Hier kannst du schauen, wer was herstellt. Die Liste ist ein halbes Jahr alt.
Netzteilanbieter: 0-9 und A-B - Netzteile: echte Marke oder Label? Die Vergleichsliste der wahren Produzenten 2012


----------



## xb@x360 (17. Juli 2013)

Guten Abend Liebe Community,

ich hätte da mal ne kurze Frage, wollte deswegen jetzt kein neues Thema eröffnen, ich hoffe ich mache nichts falsch mit dieser Überlegung .

Ich besitze ein *BeQuiet Straight Power BQT E7 550W* Netzteil und betreibe damit zurzeit folgende Komponente:



*I5 3570K @ 4.6Ghz*
*GIGABYTE Z77X-UD3H*
*8GB Arbeitsspeicher Corsair @ 1600Mhz*
*Wasserkühlung *
*4x 120mm Luftkühler*
*Seagate 1TB HDD*
*DVD LW*
*OnBoard Grafik *
Ich möchte mir jetzt eine GTX 670 4GB EVGA ( Genau gesagt die hier ) kaufen, wollte daher mal fragen ob das Netzteil dies meistern kann.


Dankeschön 


MfG


----------



## PEACEpolska (18. Juli 2013)

Müsste locker reichen


----------



## Legacyy (18. Juli 2013)

Das E7 ist zwar schon älter, aber wird das ohne Probleme schaffen.

Über die Graka würd ich aber nen Bogen machen. Das Referenz-Design echt echt laut. Außerdem sind 4GB sinnlos für ne 670, da dir schon schlapp macht bevor die 2GB limitieren.


----------



## poiu (18. Juli 2013)

ja das NT reicht vollkomen aus.

zur Graka:

die GTX 760 wäre wohl sinnvoller 

Außer es gibt einen grund für 4GB VRAM, wobe ida die 760er auch günstiger sind


----------



## Systemcrash (18. Juli 2013)

In der c´t stand das die 760 nicht recht begeistern kann.

Die 670 wär schneller und sparsamer, die 660 Ti ist in pure Rechenleistung und bei der Füllrate überlegen


----------



## The Shooter (18. Juli 2013)

xb@x360 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir jetzt eine GTX 670 4GB EVGA ( Genau gesagt die hier ) kaufen, wollte daher mal fragen ob das Netzteil dies meistern kann.


 
Bei der schwachen GPU Leistung lohnen sich die 4GB VRAM auf keinen Fall.
Spar dir den Aufpreis dafür.


----------



## xb@x360 (18. Juli 2013)

Super Leute danke euch für den wertvollen Tipp, da bin ich aber erleichtert das nicht noch ein neues NT her muss.

Zur Graka : Ich brauche die 4GB Ram weil ich auf 3 Monitoren einen Flugzeugsimulator (FSX) spielen möchte, daher die 4GB  .

MfG


----------



## The Shooter (18. Juli 2013)

Du willst mit einer GTX 670 auf drei Monitoren spielen?
Wie soll die das denn schaffen?


----------



## Legacyy (18. Juli 2013)

Selbst da bringen dir die 4GB nix:
Video Card Performance: 2GB vs 4GB Memory - Puget Custom Computers

Mit ner 670 auf 3 Monitoren und FSX wird nie im Leben gehn. Das frisst schon auf einem Monitor Grakapower zum Frühstück.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. Juli 2013)

Ganz zu schweigen von der cpu...


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Juli 2013)

Ich bin gerade etwas verwirrt, denn Corsair scheint Usern, die ein Gerät für einen User Test erhalten haben, das Öffnen zu untersagen. Verstehe ich gerade irgendwie nicht wirklich...


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2013)

Verstehe ich auch nicht.
Es liegt doch im Ermessen des Users, ob er das Netzteil aufmachen will oder nicht.
Meinetwegen kann Corsair ja ein Warnschild auf das Netzteil kleben, aber verbieten können sie es nicht.


----------



## poiu (20. Juli 2013)

Hier gab es ja schon seit Cougar einige User Review Aktionen  und keiner hat so was untersagt, muss man auch nicht wenn man fähige Leute nimmt.

Aber anscheinend wolte man wohl keine fähigen Reviews, das ist das Risiko an User Reviews man kann auch an einen Dr. der E-Technik geraten der das teil bis zur letzten schraube zerlegt

Bei Cougar gab es ja übrigens  sogar weiterhin volle Garantie


----------



## Systemcrash (20. Juli 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade etwas verwirrt, denn Corsairscheint Usern, die ein Gerät für einen User Test erhalten haben, das Öffnen zu untersagen.



Das sollte bei dir doch Jubelsprünge auslösen


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Juli 2013)

Nein, mich wundern solche 'Ansagen' eher. Warum verbietet man denen das ausdrücklich? Ich mein dass man darauf hinweisen muss, ist klar. Aber verbieten?? WTF?!

Da muss man eigentlich fragen, ob man was zu verbergen hat...


----------



## Systemcrash (21. Juli 2013)

Du bist hier nun mal der anerkannte Ich-warne-vor-Netzteil-öffnen-Mann 

K.A. was sich Corsair davon verspricht, in irgendeinen Test werden die bestimmt auseinandergenommen


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2013)

Systemcrash schrieb:


> Du bist hier nun mal der anerkannte Ich-warne-vor-Netzteil-öffnen-Mann


 
Ja, davor warnen kann man, ist auch völlig OK.
Aber Corsair verbietet es ja offensichtlich und das ist nicht in Ordnung.
Denn wenn ich z.B. ein Review mache, mache ich es gründlich und beim Netzteil gehört es dazu, dass es aufgemacht wird um anschließend die Elektronik begutachtet wird.


----------



## soth (21. Juli 2013)

Das Öffnen für ein Review ist imho auch etwas anders (hier vertrete ich ebenfalls Stefans Meinung, dass die Leute zumindest ein bisschen Plan von der Materie haben sollten) als bei einem Forenuser, welcher meint er fummelt einfach mal schnell ein bisschen an irgendwelchen Bauteilen herum.
Ersterer muss nämlich nicht zwangsläufig die Bauteile anfassen und verändert am Netzteil nichts, während der Andere...


----------



## Systemcrash (21. Juli 2013)

Ich bin zwar stiller Mitleser bei P3Dn aber nicht genau im Bilde über die Erfahrungen der Tester, deshalb halte ich mich da raus.

Generell bin ich aber für das Öffnen der NTs in Reviews, da mich trotz diverser Aussagen und Verweigerungshaltungen mancher Tester der echte Hersteller der NTs interessiert


----------



## Adi1 (21. Juli 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Denn wenn ich z.B. ein Review mache, mache ich es gründlich und beim Netzteil gehört es dazu, dass es aufgemacht wird um anschließend die Elektronik begutachtet wird.


 
Seit wann machst Du denn Reviews .


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Juli 2013)

Systemcrash schrieb:


> Du bist hier nun mal der anerkannte Ich-warne-vor-Netzteil-öffnen-Mann


Ähm, du meinst jetzt diese 'ich will am Netzteil rumfummeln, helft mir bitte' threads?
Zum Beispiel die Leute, die meinen, der Lüfter wäre zu laut und sie müssten den austauschen?
Naja, das is schon 'ne andere Baustelle. Und letztens sah ich jemanden, der ein 1000W Cooler Master Silent Pro mit 250rpm Lüfter (oder so) in der Signatur hatte...

Bei solchen Signaturen weiß man doch gleich, dass sich die Leute wirklich gedanken über die Modifikation gemacht haben und auch an die ~220W Verlustleistung bei maximaler Belastung gedacht haben und dass sie wissen was sie tun....


Systemcrash schrieb:


> K.A. was sich Corsair davon verspricht, in irgendeinen Test werden die bestimmt auseinandergenommen


Ich auch nicht. Daher habe ich denen auch unterstellt, dass sie entweder keine Ahnung haben oder was zu verbergen...

Wobei ich das auch nicht verstehe, denn eigentlich sollte man als 'Pressefuzzie' den Testern beim Test durch entsprechendes Material unterstützen. Und nicht irgendwas verbieten, aus welchen Gründen auch immer...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2013)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Seit wann machst Du denn Reviews .



Deswegen auch "zum Beispiel". 
Ich mache keine Reviews, aber ich lese und hinterfrage die Ergebnisse. Außerdem gibt es eine Menge "Reviews", die eigentlich nur Werbung sind.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ähm, du meinst jetzt diese 'ich will am Netzteil rumfummeln, helft mir bitte' threads?
> Zum Beispiel die Leute, die meinen, der Lüfter wäre zu laut und sie müssten den austauschen?
> Naja, das is schon 'ne andere Baustelle. Und letztens sah ich jemanden, der ein 1000W Cooler Master Silent Pro mit 250rpm Lüfter (oder so) in der Signatur hatte...
> 
> Bei solchen Signaturen weiß man doch gleich, dass sich die Leute wirklich gedanken über die Modifikation gemacht haben und auch an die ~220W Verlustleistung bei maximaler Belastung gedacht haben und dass sie wissen was sie tun....


 
Wir brauchen dringend einen Sarkasmus Smiley.


----------



## soth (21. Juli 2013)

Dafür gibt es doch das [Sarkasmus] [/Sarkasmus]


----------



## Systemcrash (21. Juli 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Daher habe ich denen auch unterstellt, dass sie entweder keine Ahnung haben oder was zu verbergen...


 
Hm, vielleicht so wie es früher schon bei Hi-Fi-Komponenten war?

Ein Tapedeck für 500DM, das in den Klangeigenschaften an 2000DM-Teilen rankam?

Nur das die im Handel käuflichen Geräte eine völlig andere Technik hatten als das Testmodell?

Ob die Technik was taugt kann man mit entsprechendem Equipment schon etwas herausbekommen. Aber wenn die Serienmodelle dann nicht an diese Werte kommen -> verdächtig.



Was ganz anderes, weiß jemand wann die kleinen Gold-NTs der V-Serie von CM erhältlich sind?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2013)

Systemcrash schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Serienmodelle dann nicht an diese Werte kommen -> verdächtig.


 
Erinnert an Super Flower, die extra Test Samples verschickt haben, die besser waren als die, die in die Läden kamen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Juli 2013)

Das schlimme ist, dass das wohl viele Hersteller machen, Golden Samples zu verschicken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist, dass das wohl viele Hersteller machen, Golden Samples zu verschicken.


 
Ist dir das selbst schon mal unter gekommen?


----------



## Philipus II (21. Juli 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist, dass das wohl viele Hersteller machen, Golden Samples zu verschicken.


Hm, davon rate ich stark ab. Ich kaufe immer mehr im Laden zu, derzeit kommen etwa 20% bereits aus dem regulären Verkauf. Und wenn mir dann was auffällt, haben wir wieder einen Skandal.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (24. Juli 2013)

ich soll meiner Schwester nen Office-PC zusammenstellen und hab da mal Grob an einen A6-6400K gedacht sowie eine HDD und ein DVD-Laufwerk 
könntet ihr mir da mal ein NT bis ca. 60€ empfehlen


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juli 2013)

400W E9, 400W Super Flower Golden Green.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (24. Juli 2013)

würde da auch das l8 350w reichen


----------



## poiu (24. Juli 2013)

Ja klar reichen da 350W, du kannst auch das 300W Model nehmen


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (24. Juli 2013)

gut danke für die Antworten


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juli 2013)

WTF???
Goldene 800W mit HDB Lüfter für 100€???
Und das direkt vom Hersteller!!

Und das ist ja nicht unbedingt ein schlechtes 800W Gerät, das GX...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2013)

Wozu brauchst du 800 Watt, Stefan?


----------



## poiu (25. Juli 2013)

Das teil ist wirklich gut, sieht so aus als würde Cougar ihre Netzteile verschleudern


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> Das teil ist wirklich gut, sieht so aus als würde Cougar ihre Netzteile verschleudern


 
Die machen einen Ausverkauf, bevor der Laden dicht gemacht wird.


----------



## soth (25. Juli 2013)

Aber quanti hat das Problem erkannt, was soll man daran anschließen?
Wobei, ich könnte mir noch 2 GTX 470 kaufen


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Juli 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du 800 Watt, Stefan?


Hab nach etwas mit etwa 750W geschaut, was Multi Rail hat, dabei bin ich auf dieses Gerät gestoßen und habe mich über den geringen Preis gewundert...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die machen einen Ausverkauf, bevor der Laden dicht gemacht wird.


Das ist meine Befürchtung...

Hat jemand noch Kontakte zu Compucase Deutschland und kann mal nachfragen, warum die Teile gerad so billig sind??


----------



## poiu (26. Juli 2013)

das betrifft die GX600 und 800 und wir haben ale wohl ein Holzauge  

denn es geht um die erste Revision nicht die V2 siehe 

Cougar GX600 v2 G600 600W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

das GX600 ist dann echt ein Preis/Leistung Hit


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2013)

Bestell dir doch auch ein paar.


----------



## poiu (26. Juli 2013)

Genau das was ich hier brauche, noch ein Netzteil


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> Genau das was ich hier brauche, noch ein Netzteil


 
Für einen Zwanziger nehme ich es dir dann ab.


----------



## BurningDisneyland (27. Juli 2013)

Hi Leute,

ich habe vor mir eine Sapphire HD6570 Grafikkarte (PCI-e, 2GB, GDDR3 Speicher, Dual-DVI, HDMI) wegen dem soliden Preis-/Leistungsgefälle zu kaufen und um etwas GTA 4 in mittlerer Grafik zu spielen. Allerdings steht in der Produktbeschreibung, dass sie ein Netzteil von mindestens 400 Watt benötigen würde. Mein System hat momentan ein BeQuiet 300W Netzteil mit 80Plus Bronze. Meine Frage: Ist ein neues Netzteil erforderlich? Können Funktionsfehler auftreten?

Ich weiß leider nicht wieviel Watt die restlichen Komponenten ausmachen, daher poste ich mal mein ganzes System:

Prozessor: Triple-Core AMD Athlon2 X3 460 (3x3.4GHz), 
Festplatte: 500GB SATA III, 
Arbeitsspeicher: 4096MB DDR3, 
Mainboard: MSI 760GMA-P34(FX) AM3+ 
Grafik: AMD Grafik HD3000 mit DVI

Würd mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Gruß!


----------



## Legacyy (27. Juli 2013)

300W reichen locker. Der gesamte PC wird keine 200W brauchen.
Welches Modell ist es denn genau?

Nur wird mit ner 6570 in GTA IV net wirklich Freude aufkommen, da würde ich lieber ne Nvidia Karte nehmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2013)

Also, mit der Grafikkarte wirst du keine Freude bei GTA 4 haben, da das eigentlich nur eine Office Karte ist.

Rein von der Leistung her reicht das Netzteil, welches du hast, aber dafür. Die Angaben auf der Packung gelten für billig Netzteile.


----------



## BurningDisneyland (27. Juli 2013)

Hi, Legacyy,

Du bist aber schnell  

Ich hatte Videos mit dieser Grafikkarte mit GTA IV gesehen und fand die Ergebnisse ausreichend, zumal ich nur 40 EUR zahlen würde.
Welche Nvidia schwebte Dir denn vor?

edit: Hier mal die besagten Videos: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iM9w-OUVSo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueJaB8g_tS4&pxtry=1

Apropo Nvidia: Die Gigabyte NVIDIA GT630 Grafikkarte ist mir bei meiner Recherche aufgefallen, die hat einen deutlich höheren Shader Clock.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2013)

Die Youtube videos sind meist nur Fakes. Kannst du vergessen.
Die Grafikkarte ist eine Office Karte. Damit GTX 4 spielen ist selbst mit mittleren Details nicht möglich.

Die GT630 ist ebenso eine Office Karte.


----------



## Legacyy (27. Juli 2013)

Youtube kannste leider vergessen, wie schon erwähnt viel zu viele Faker unterwegs.

Ich würde am besten mal bei ebay nach ner gebrauchten gtx260 oder gtx460 gucken. Die gehen recht günstig weg.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2013)

Da reicht das 300 Watt Netzteil aber nicht mehr aus.


----------



## BurningDisneyland (27. Juli 2013)

Hmm, darüber bin ich sehr überrascht. Das ist wohl der sagenumwobene Grafikkartendschungel, hehe. Es wäre kein Problem das Budget auf 150 zu erhöhen, wenn dann auch die Leistung im Spiel annehmbar ist. Also die GTX Reihe von Nvidia schaue ich mir mal genauer an! Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2013)

Für 150€ bekommt man eine AMD 7850, damit geht was.


----------



## BurningDisneyland (27. Juli 2013)

Ja gut, ich habe jetzt die Zotac NVIDIA GTX 650 TI (2GB DDR5 Speicher) im Visier. Ich hab gerade die Qual der Wahl! Angeblich mag GTA IV die Readon Grafikkarten ja überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Legacyy (27. Juli 2013)

Ich würd da wie gesagt eher ne Nvidia nehmen. Bei GTA IV haste selbst mit ner 7970 noch Framedrops auf 30fps^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2013)

Die GTX 650 Ti Boost reicht vielleicht so eben gerade. Das müsstest du ausprobieren.


----------



## BurningDisneyland (27. Juli 2013)

Ja, ich denk ich wert die GTX 650 testen, sonst sitze ich hier noch bis Sonntag früh  
Hauptsache ich hab eine erträgliche Grafik, mehr kann man wohl bei dem Budget und dieser miesen PC-Adaption von GTA4 nicht erwarten. 
Bei mir steht der Spielspaß im Vordergrund, will GTA4 ordentlich mit neuen Autos verändern, was auf der Xbox360 nur sehr schwer möglich ist. 
Spätestens wenn GTA V für den PC draußen ist, werde ich dann wohl einen neuen Rechner holen müssen.

edit: der Verbrauch der GTX650 geht auch in Ordnung: Maximaler Verbrauch: 140W


----------



## Legacyy (27. Juli 2013)

Bei den Autos aber aufpassen, dass es recht kleine Modelle sind, sonst gibts da recht viele Texturprobleme


----------



## BurningDisneyland (27. Juli 2013)

Sind 10mb noch klein? Den hier hätte ich nämlich auf jedenfall gern mal "gefahren":
Lamborghini Aventador LP700-4 2012 Wheel Modified - Grand Theft Auto Mod - GTAinside.com

Wahnsinn wie kompliziert alles geworden ist. Früher hab ich an GTA 3 alles geändert und es gab nie Probleme. Tja und der Grafikkartendschungel war auch noch nicht so überwuchert ^^


----------



## Legacyy (27. Juli 2013)

Ja, der Lambo von Kira sollte gehen. Solange es nur ein paar Autos sind ist das auch kein Problem 

Ach ja, wenn noch irgendwas ist, besser per PN schreiben... sonst schweifen wir hier noch weiter vom eigentlichen Thema der Netzteile ab.^^


----------



## Systemcrash (3. August 2013)

Hab gerade die Antec Neo Eco entdeckt:

neo in Netzteile mit Leistung ab 300W, Leistung bis 550W, Anzahl SATA: ab 5x, Anzahl IDE: ab 4x Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sind nur 80+ zertifiziert, aber angeblich Seasonic-Technik. Wußte nicht das Seasonic noch solche Plattformen baut


----------



## poiu (3. August 2013)

ja sehen aus wie seasonic, wird dann aber wohl noch die uralte S12 Platine sein


----------



## Frosdedje (3. August 2013)

Die Neo Eco-Serie von Antec gibt es schon länger und es stimmt, dass der OEM für die Elektronik Seasonic ist, aber es stimmt nicht, dass da die 
S12-Platine zum Einsatz kommt -> sondern da ist die selbe S12II-PCB wie in der High Current Gamer-Serie von 400- bis 620W vertreten, aber
 bei den Bauteilen abgespeckt (Kondensatoren sekundärseitig).
Die 80 Plus-zertifizierte Version ist noch die alte Fassung - demnächst kommt eine mit 80 Plus Bronze-Zertifizierung.

Was der Grund ist:
Die High Current Gamer-Serie von 400- bis 620W läuft aus -> ist EOL.


----------



## poiu (3. August 2013)

macht sinn gibt nicht mehr viele S12 NTs, und Bronze ist soweiso Low buget


------------------


Einmal voll Öko Bitte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Systemcrash (3. August 2013)

Ich such mal wieder was mit vielen IDE und SATA-Steckern aber nicht zu hoher Wattklasse


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2013)

Sowas ist immer schwer, da bis 500 Watt eher wenig Molex und Sata Stecker verbaut werden.


----------



## poiu (3. August 2013)

was verstehst du unter viel


----------



## Systemcrash (3. August 2013)

So ab 5 SATA/IDE aufwärts


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2013)

Nimm Adapter, ist günstiger.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (3. August 2013)

könte an eigentlich ein passives NT, wenn man einen Lüfter befestigt, gedreht betreiben


----------



## poiu (3. August 2013)

Ein Seasonic Fanles sollte das klappen ja, beim Silver Power ist das schwer zu sagen würde sagen nein


----------



## Systemcrash (4. August 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nimm Adapter, ist günstiger.


 
Bin kein Fan von Adaptern, mir sind schon zu viele auseinandergefallen, hab schon mehrfach mit Heißkleber gearbeitet um zu verhindern das die Kontakte sich lösen.

Außerdem ist es eine Neuanschaffung, da will ich gleich was Passendes


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2013)

Wie können IDE zu Sata Stromadapter auseinander fallen? 

Und wenn du eine gewisse Anzahl an Sata/Molex Steckern willst, kommst du nicht umhin, ein entsprechend starkes Netzteil zu kaufen.
Das S7 400 Watt hat 6x Sata und 2x Molex.
Das S7 450 Watt hat 6x Sata und 2x Molex.
Das S7 500 Watt hat 6x Sata und 2x Molex.
Erst das 600 Watt Modell hat mehr Sata/Molex Stecker.


----------



## Olstyle (4. August 2013)

Je nach Konzept kann man bei manchen modularen NTs aber afair auch Zusätzliche Festplattenleitungen statt Grakaleitungen anbringen. Vielleicht findet sich in dem Bereich ein NT wo du dann nur die Kabel zukaufen musst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2013)

Sowas erzeugt aber wieder Mehrkosten, nicht nur weil ein modulares Netzteil teurer ist, sondern auch weil man dann extra Kabel nachkaufen muss.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. August 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Je nach Konzept kann man bei manchen modularen NTs aber afair auch Zusätzliche Festplattenleitungen statt Grakaleitungen anbringen. Vielleicht findet sich in dem Bereich ein NT wo du dann nur die Kabel zukaufen musst.


Antec hatte sowas mal und Super Flower machts auch...

Musst halt nur die Kabel bekommen...


----------



## Systemcrash (4. August 2013)

Es gibt zum Glück nicht nur be quiet 

Ich bastel an amnchen PCs schon öfters rum und hab infolge dessen schon einige der Molex Y-Kabel "verbraucht"

KM ist eher nix für mich, aber ein bißchen Auswahl gibts schon. Hab ab 6x IDE/SATA auf Anhieb 5 gefunden, aber alle mit Seasonic-Technik. Bin zwar von der Quali überzeugt, hab aber diese und ähnliche schon etliche Male verbaut und hätte gern was Anderes. Und damit meine ich weder MS-Tech noch die aktuellen Billig-Sharkoons


----------



## Systemcrash (8. August 2013)

Was haltet ihr von diesen Dingern?

Xigmatek NRP-PC402 400W ATX 2.3 (CPH-0400U-X02) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Das find ich kurios, nie davon gehört, keine Zertifizierung aber 5 Jahre Garantie

Antec TruePower Trio TP3-430, 430W ATX 2.2 (0761345-07643-2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. August 2013)

Systemcrash schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von diesen Dingern?
> 
> Xigmatek NRP-PC402 400W ATX 2.3 (CPH-0400U-X02) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



No 1) nix, da nichtmal nen pcie stecker
No 2) auch nix, da nichtmal 80+ und fast so teuer wie ein e9


----------



## Systemcrash (8. August 2013)

Technisch scheinen beide ganz brauchbar zu sein, aber die Details fehlen mir.

Ist zudem für einen besonderen PC, PCIe 6/8-pin werden nicht gebraucht, aber jede Menge 4-pin-Molex


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. August 2013)

Systemcrash schrieb:


> Ist zudem für einen besonderen PC, PCIe 6/8-pin werden nicht gebraucht, aber jede Menge 4-pin-Molex



Würde zum l8 400 watt greifen, molex y kabel gibts ja ganz billig


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. August 2013)

Systemcrash schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von diesen Dingern?
> Xigmatek NRP-PC402 400W ATX 2.3 (CPH-0400U-X02) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> 
> ...


1. Müll, made by HEC, wenn ichs recht im Hirn hab. Die erste iteration der TE-2WX Plattform war z.T. einfach nicht gut. Habens später aber halbwegs hinbekommen.

2. Wo hastn das ausgegraben? Das is hunderte von Jahren alt und dürfte so zeitlich zum P7 passen...


----------



## Systemcrash (9. August 2013)

Sieht man doch, Geizhals 

Hab einfach mal 6x IDE angeklickt und mal geschaut was es da gibt.

Ansonsten ist die Auswahl in diesem Bereich gering, wenn man solch Anschlüsse bei NTs bis 550W sucht. Wenn man den Schrott wegläßt bleiben wohl ausnahmslos NTs mit Seasonic S12/II-Technik übrig: Seasonic, Jou Jye, XFX. Wobei ich mir beim XFX 450W nicht sicher bin, ich weiß das die neuere Version nur 3x IDE hat und weniger Schutzschaltungen

@*der pc-nutzer*

Wenn ich Adapter verwenden möchte könnte ich jedes NT nehmen, warum sollte ich ausgerechnet zu einem bq greifen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2013)

Systemcrash schrieb:


> Wenn ich Adapter verwenden möchte könnte ich jedes NT nehmen, warum sollte ich ausgerechnet zu einem bq greifen?


 
Weils leise ist?


----------



## Systemcrash (9. August 2013)

Zählt für den genannten PC überhaupt nicht 

Da der PC kein besonderer Stromschlucker ist ist die Auswahl diesbezüglich groß, denn im Tieflastbereich sind so manche NTs leise

Vielleicht bau ich auch mein Stronger rein, hat massig IDE-Anschlüsse, die SATA-Anschlüsse lösen sich so langsam auf 

Dann hätte ich eine relativ große Auswahl, da im kommenden Haupt-PC nicht mehr so viele IDE gebraucht werden.

Und was bq betrifft, siehe meine Erfahrung hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ionsthread-zu-netzteilen-193.html#post5235025


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2013)

Also ich habe keine Probleme meine seitlich eingebauten Festplatten mit Strom zu versorgen.
Ich denke, dass das Problem eher vor der Tastatur anzutreffen ist.


----------



## Systemcrash (9. August 2013)

Das fasse ich jetzt schlicht und einfach als Beleidigung auf 

Anscheinend ist man als Nicht-be quiet-Fan hier nicht erwünscht


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2013)

Systemcrash schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist man als Nicht-be quiet-Fan hier nicht erwünscht


 
Nein, MS Tech Fans sind willkommen. 
Nur kann ich dein Problem halt nicht nachvollziehen. 
Ich habe schon viele Festplatten so eingebaut wie du und mit BeQuiet Netzteilen verbunden und nie irgendwelche Platzprobleme gehabt. 
Vielleicht solltest du dir mal ein neues Gehäuse kaufen.


----------



## xb@x360 (9. August 2013)

Wie kann man eigentlich ausrechnen/berechnen  wie viel Watt man nun für eine bestimmte Hardware braucht ? Gibts da eine Formel oder einen Leitfaden, würde mich mal interessieren. 

Danke

MfG


----------



## b0s (9. August 2013)

Ein qualitativ wertiges NT vorausgesetzt und Aufrüstpläne außen vor gelassen: die Summe aller TDPs und dann zum nächsten 100er Watt Schritt aufrunden. 

Nun haben Mainboards, HDDs etc oft keine ausgewiesene TDP, ein paar richtwerte: Mainboard je nach Leistungsklasse 5 bis 30 watt, super Luxus ausgestattete auch mehr, HDD ~10 watt, SSD <5 watt, ram ~5 watt/Riegel. 

Das reicht in jedem Fall, für langlebiger lohnt es sich aber ggfs noch ne Nummer größer zu gehen.


----------



## emre98 (10. August 2013)

Hallo 

Ich habe eine frage.Ich will mir die Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD7750 Grafikkarte (PCI-e, 1GB GDDR5 Speicher, HDMI, DVI-I, DisplayPort aktiv) kaufen aber da unten steht das sie eine 450 Watt Netzteil braucht und ich habe nur ein 420 Watt Netzteil
könnte ich die trotzdem benutzen. Sapphire HD7750 Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Ich brauche einfach eine Grafikkarte die ich mit mein Netzteil benutzen kann.Aber mit der Grafikkarte sollte man schon spiele spielen könne muss nicht auf der Hörsten Grafik sein aber schon so mittel. 
und da wurde mir die HD77 entfohlen. http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Grafi...ikkarte-97980TestsRadeon-HD-7730-Test-1079711


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. August 2013)

Welches Netzteil hast du denn?


----------



## emre98 (10. August 2013)

Das weiß ich nicht. Ein Standard Netzteil.(ich könnte auch ein Foto da von machen wenn es weiter hilft )


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. August 2013)

Mach mal ein Foto vom Aufkleber.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2013)

emre98 schrieb:


> Das weiß ich nicht. Ein Standard Netzteil.(ich könnte auch ein Foto da von machen wenn es weiter hilft )


 
Mach mal ein Foto.

Die 7750 braucht keine 70 Watt. sofern dein Netzteil nicht der letzte Schrott ist, wird das reichen.


----------



## emre98 (10. August 2013)

file:///C:/Users/Emre/Desktop/DSC_0001.jpg

file:///C:/Users/Emre/Desktop/DSC_0001.jpg

wie füge ich ein Foto hin zu ? Wenn ich das rein schiebe öffnet sich ein Tab


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2013)

Du musst den Button "Anhänge verwalten" drücken, den du unten beim Posten hast.
Dann kannst du dein Foto aussuchen und hier hochladen.


----------



## emre98 (10. August 2013)

Hier ist das Foto


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. August 2013)

emre98 schrieb:


> Ich will mir die Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD7750 Grafikkarte (PCI-e, 1GB GDDR5 Speicher, HDMI, DVI-I, DisplayPort aktiv) kaufen aber da unten steht das sie eine 450 Watt Netzteil braucht


Das ist bullshit. Das darfst jetzt echt nicht glauben. Zumal hier von recht anspruchsvollen Systemen mit Netzteilen nach ATX 1.3 die Rede ist, die eine enorme Belastung auf +5V haben und wenig auf +12V, was aber für solche Dinge wichtig ist. Hier wird also ein 450W Netzteil, das etwa 250W auf +12V hat, angenommen. Im Umkehrschluss würde das bedeuten, dass ein Netzteil, dass 250W auf +12V hat, ausreichend wäre.



emre98 schrieb:


> habe nur ein 420 Watt Netzteil


Das ist extremst schlecht, da mir nicht viele aktuelle Geräte, die auch brauchbar sind, einfallen, die 420W haben.

Mit 420W verbinde ich alte Topower P4/P5 Teile. Magst du deinen Rechner aufschrauben und ein Bild vom Netzteil hier posten...


emre98 schrieb:


> Hier ist das Foto


 Oh gott, ein Linkworld. 

Rechner bitte sofort abschalten, nachdem du dir ein neues Netzteil bestellt hast und nicht benutzen, bis das neue da ist!
So schlecht ist das aktuelle Gerät...

Empfehlenswert: 400W E9, 400W Super Flower Golden Green, 400W L8, 400W System Power 7 (auf jeden Fall ein silbernes).


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2013)

Das ist Crap von Linkworld.
Das solltest du auf jeden Fall ersetzen.


----------



## emre98 (10. August 2013)

Das Netzteil habe ich schon geprostet schau mal auf Seite 800

Also heißt das.Das ich die Grafikkarte nicht benutzen kann


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2013)

emre98 schrieb:


> Also heißt das.Das ich die Grafikkarte nicht benutzen kann


 
Das bedeutet, dass das Netzteil absoluter Schrott ist und du damit gar nichts betreiben sollst.
Das Teil muss gegen ein besseres ersetzt werden.


----------



## emre98 (10. August 2013)

ok kannst mir ein gutes empfehlen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2013)

emre98 schrieb:


> ok kannst mir ein gutes empfehlen ?


 
Nenne erst mal dein Budget, denn auch eine AMD 7750 ist jetzt keine superschnelle Grafikkarte.
Und auch der Rest vom Rechner solltest du noch posten.


----------



## emre98 (10. August 2013)

Mein Budge ist nicht groß.Wenn man noch ein Kind ist und noch nicht Arbeitet ^^ 50€-100€ wären möglich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2013)

100€ für Grafikkarte und Netzteil?
Günstige hat Stefan schon genannt. Das Pure Power L8 kannst du nehmen, preiswert und brauchbar.
be quiet! Pure Power L8 400W ATX 2.4 (BN222) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## emre98 (10. August 2013)

OK Danke für eure Hilfe.Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen
Nur noch eine frage das Netzteil hat ja 400 Watt. Reich das aus für die Grafikkarte ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2013)

Die Grafikkarte selbst braucht keine 70 Watt unter Last.
Was hast du denn sonst für Hardware verbaut?


----------



## emre98 (10. August 2013)

hm...Ich habe eigentlich keine Ahnung von diese Sachen. Deswegen bin ich in diesen Forum


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2013)

emre98 schrieb:


> hm...Ich habe eigentlich keine Ahnung von diese Sachen. Deswegen bin ich in diesen Forum


 
Dann bitte ich dich, folgend einen neuen Thread aufzumachen. Du wirst dann individuell beraten.
Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung
(links oben auf "Thema erstellen" klicken)

Der Netzteil Thread ist nicht wirklich dafür gedacht.


----------



## emre98 (10. August 2013)

ok. Vielen Dank für deine hilfe


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2013)

Keine Ursache, wir sehen uns im neuen Thread.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. August 2013)

emre98 schrieb:


> OK Danke für eure Hilfe.Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen
> Nur noch eine frage das Netzteil hat ja 400 Watt. Reich das aus für die Grafikkarte ?


 
Da würd sogar ein gutes 300-350W reichen. 

Mit einem guten 400W Netzteil bist du aber gut versorgt und brauchst dir auch keine Gedankten über die GraKa zu machen. Das würd sogar für High End Grafikkarten wie eine HD7970 reichen...


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (10. August 2013)

könnte aber knapp werden wenn man ne 220w-cpu verwendet


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. August 2013)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> könnte aber knapp werden wenn man ne 220w-cpu verwendet


Und wieviele 220W CPUs gibts denn? 
Bzw was denkst du, wieviele es davon geben wird? So 1-2 schätze ich. auf 1-10k.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2013)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> könnte aber knapp werden wenn man ne 220w-cpu verwendet


 
Hast du den Eindruck, dass hier jemand einen FX9590 kauft?


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (11. August 2013)

nicht wirklich  
kenn aber leider zu viele die den (wegen 8x5GHz=40GHz) kaufen würden  
aber emre98 wird ihn vor allem wegen seinem Budget nicht verbaut haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2013)

Niemand kauf den weil er 5x8GHz hat.
Und wenn so ein Rechner bei Media Markt steht, wird er um 2000€ kosten.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (11. August 2013)

ein paar Bekannte von mir die keine Ahnung haben würden sogar noch mehr dafür zahlen (leider)  weil der hat doch 40 GHz


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2013)

Aber keiner schreibt einen Werbeflyer mit 40GHz Taktfrequenz.


----------



## Ruffneckz (11. August 2013)

So, ich suche für das untenstehende System ein neues Netzteil..

Gründe: 

-Das jetzige kommt in einen zweiten Rechner, den ich nebenher momentan aufbaue.
-Das Enermax kommt nicht so recht mit den Stromsparmodi vom Haswell zurecht.
-Hätte ich gerne CM

Mir ist da sofort das *Be quiet! - BQT E9-580W CM * ins Auge gefallen, für 30€ mehr gibts dann das *Be quiet! - BQT P10-PRO 550W *.. Kann mir da jemand den genauen Unterschied erklären? Speziell diese *Overclocking Key* Funktion.

Denke mal, dass man mit beiden generell nicht viel falsch machen kann, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2013)

Beide Netzteile sind überdimensioniert. Das CM480 wäre ausreichend.
Das Dark Power P10 ist halt High End mit dem üblichen Aufpreis.
Den OC Key kann man in den Müll werfen, da er nur die OCP abschalten und dadurch die Schienen überlasten werden können (was schneller zum Defekt führt).


----------



## Legacyy (11. August 2013)

Ich würde auch (maximal) zum E9 mit 480W raten.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (11. August 2013)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass das 2x GTX 470 sind?


----------



## Ruffneckz (11. August 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Beide Netzteile sind überdimensioniert. Das CM480 wäre ausreichend.



Ich würd mir gerne die Option eines CF Gespanns offen halten, falls irgendwann die MR Problematik Schnee von gestern ist und das ganze ggf. etwas effizienter wird.

Sonstige Vorteile bringt das Dark Power nicht?



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass das 2x GTX 470 sind?



nein, es ist lediglich eine.. TwinFrozrII ist der kühler..


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2013)

Ruffneckz schrieb:


> Ich würd mir gerne die Option eines CF Gespanns offen halten, falls irgendwann die MR Problematik Schnee von gestern ist und das ganze ggf. etwas effizienter wird.


 
Du hoffst, dass die Mikroruckler Problematik irgendwann mal beseitigt wird und willst deswegen ein stärkeres Netzteil haben, damit dann schnell (sobald es beseitigt ist, denn das geht ja von einem Tag auf den anderen... ) die zweite Grafikkarte eingebaut werden kann? 

Sag mal, glaubst du das wirklich, was du da geschrieben hast?


----------



## Legacyy (11. August 2013)

SLI macht man entweder sofort oder gar net (vor allem net mit ner alten 470)


----------



## Ruffneckz (11. August 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hoffst, dass die Mikroruckler Problematik irgendwann mal beseitigt wird und willst deswegen ein stärkeres Netzteil haben, damit dann schnell (sobald es beseitigt ist, denn das geht ja von einem Tag auf den anderen... ) die zweite Grafikkarte eingebaut werden kann?
> 
> Sag mal, glaubst du das wirklich, was du da geschrieben hast?



Ich werde im Oktober in Sachen GPU umsatteln und war da schon kurz davor zwei HD7970 zu ordern. MR wurde doch schon stark verbessert, oder nicht? Schnell geht bei mir schonmal garnichts, ich möchte mir einfach nur die Option offen halten.



Legacyy schrieb:


> SLI macht man entweder sofort oder gar net (vor allem net mit ner alten 470)



Die GTX470 fliegt im Oktober raus..


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2013)

Ruffneckz schrieb:


> Ich werde im Oktober in Sachen GPU umsatteln und war da schon kurz davor zwei HD7970 zu ordern. MR wurde doch schon stark verbessert, oder nicht? Schnell geht bei mir schonmal garnichts, ich möchte mir einfach nur die Option offen halten.


 
Im Oktober werde mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die neuen AMD Karten verfügbar sein.
Daher würde ich mir die alten nicht mehr kaufen, egal ob preiswert oder nicht.
Mikroruckler wird es immer geben, da sie technisch bedingt sind.
Wenn du ein passendes Netzteil für ein Multi GPU System brauchst, dann kauf dir das Dark Power P10 mit 650/750 Watt.


----------



## EpoX2603 (19. August 2013)

Suche ein neues Netzteil, Komponenten bisher:

-i5 3570k Ohne OC (noch)
-Asrock Z77 Fatal1ty
-16 GB RAM
-2,5" 1TB HDD
-2x 128GB SSD Corsair Force GT
-Asus EAH 6970 DC II
-5x 140mm Silent Wings 2

Die CPU sowie Board + Karte werde ich Ende/Anfang des (nächsten) Jahres abtreten an einen Kollegen, folgen sollte eine neue Radeon oder Nvidea (Oberklasse-Highend) ein Sabertooth und vermutlich ein Haswell i5/7, entscheide ich dann ob ich Zahlengeil bin oder nicht  was ich bräuchte wäre eine Wattangabe und eine Aussage ob sich Platin Effizienzen lohnen oder nicht, ich kaufe gerne auch etwas teurer ob das wer gut findet oder nicht steht ja nicht zur debatte . Es soll jedenfalls ein neues Netzteil her, weil das Gehäuse wechselt!


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2013)

1. Platin lohnt sich nicht.
2. Ein 450-500 Watt Netzteil reicht.
3. Wenn du dir was gönnen willst, nimm das BeQuiet Dark Power P10 mit 550 Watt.


----------



## EpoX2603 (19. August 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 1. Platin lohnt sich nicht.
> 2. Ein 450-500 Watt Netzteil reicht.
> 3. Wenn du dir was gönnen willst, nimm das BeQuiet Dark Power P10 mit 550 Watt.


Na das find ich ja mal gut, könnte ich daran eine evt Wakü betreiben oder wäre ich dann "untermotorisiert" ?  und was gönnen kommt immer gut !


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2013)

Nun ja, Wakü lohnt sich ja nur, wenn du weiter übertakten willst als mit Luftkühlung möglich und das lohnt bei Haswell nicht, weil man so ab 4,4GHz sehr viel Spannung für jede 100MHz mehr braucht.
Ein guter Luftkühler ist meiner Meinung nach völlig ausreichend.

Aber die paar Watt, die eine Wakü braucht, interessiert das Netzteil nicht.


----------



## EpoX2603 (19. August 2013)

Ok ! Welche CPU würde sich dafür denn eher anbieten (und kann das Netzteil dann bleiben) , bevor das hier aber in Diskussion ausartet, danke schonmal/nochmal für die Antwort das war die letzte Frage !


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2013)

Wenn du nächstes Jahr Haswell haben willst, kannst du den i5 4670k oder den i7 4770k nehmen.
Mit einem Z87 Brett kannst du dann übertakten. Das P10 reicht auf jeden Fall.


----------



## iceman650 (21. August 2013)

Moin, ich will für nen Kumpel fragen, ob sein Netzteil auch mit neuer Grafikkarte ausreicht. CPU ist ein i5-750, GPU wird eine HD7870. 
Problem ist einfach, dass sein Netzteil (OEM) keine 2x 6-Pol PCIe-Stecker hat. Deswegen soll ich für ihn fragen, ob es auch mit DIESEM Adapter (2x 15-Pin-SATA auf 1x 6-Pin-PCIe) funktioniert. 
Ich bin da ehrlich gesagt etwas überfragt, würde aber vorerst von einer langfristigen Überlastung ausgehen, deswegen meine Frage hier. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg, ice


----------



## Legacyy (21. August 2013)

Ist zwar ein recht ordenliches von Delta, aber mit Adaptern würd ich net arbeiten. Lieber n neues kaufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2013)

Von der Leistung her reicht es, aber da es nicht mal einen PCIe Stecker hat, würde ich es ersetzen.


----------



## iceman650 (21. August 2013)

Ich soll ausrichten, dass es einen PCIe-Stecker hat. Nur der zweite Stecker würde über die beiden SATA "hergestellt"


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. August 2013)

Du meinst über zwei Molex Stecker?
Dann kann man das weiterhin so machen. 
Wenn es bisher so lief, wird es auch weiterhin so laufen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. August 2013)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Moin, ich will für nen Kumpel fragen, ob sein Netzteil auch mit neuer Grafikkarte ausreicht. CPU ist ein i5-750, GPU wird eine HD7870.
> Problem ist einfach, dass sein Netzteil (OEM) keine 2x 6-Pol PCIe-Stecker hat. Deswegen soll ich für ihn fragen, ob es auch mit DIESEM Adapter (2x 15-Pin-SATA auf 1x 6-Pin-PCIe) funktioniert.


 Einen S-ATA auf PCIe Adapter würde ich absolut NICHT nehmen.
Die einzigen Adapter, die ich nutzen würde, wären PCie Y Kabel. Also einmal PCIe 6pin auf zwei PCie 6pin, das halte ich für OK.

Gibt diese Art von Adaptern aber so gut wie nicht in Deutschland. Ich glaub nur Amazon hat die.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du meinst über zwei Molex Stecker?


Nee, er meint schon S-ATA; wie hier diesen
Nur denke ich nicht, dass das funktionieren wird! Bzw ist die Frage, ob die Stecker die Belastung überhaupt aushalten...

Denn die 3. +12V leitung hat nur 8A. Das ist für Laufwerke aber mehr als ausreichend. Ich denke, dass +12Va die CPU ist, +12Vb PCie und +12Vc Laufwerke...

Die 15A sind mehr als ausreichend für 2 PCie Stecker in der 6pin Ausführung...


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. August 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nee, er meint schon S-ATA; wie hier diesen
> Nur denke ich nicht, dass das funktionieren wird!


 
So einen Adapter kenne ich gar nicht.

Ich habe immer nur die im Kopf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iceman650 (22. August 2013)

Genau Stefan, diese Adapter waren gemeint. Also rate ich ihm von diesen Adaptern schon einmal ab. 
Bisher lief es ja so, dass seine alte Grafikkarte (Gott habe sie selig ) nur einen 6-Pin-Stecker brauchte. Die neue 7870 benötigt leider 2, sodass er einen weiteren Stecker braucht.
Also werden wir mal nach dem PCIe-Y-Adapter suchen, wie Stefan es angesprochen hat. Molex hat er meines Wissens nach ja auch keine mehr frei.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. August 2013)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Molex hat er meines Wissens nach ja auch keine mehr frei.


 
Auch da gibt es einen Adapter. 
DeLOCK Y- Kabel Stromversorgung > 2x 4pin Molex 82100


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. August 2013)

Ja, aber die kann man echt nur für HDDs nehmen, genau wie die Molex to S-ATA Teile.

also die hier

Wie die S-ATA Stecker bei Kabel verhalten, weiß ich nicht. Ich möchts auch ehrlich gesagt nicht ausprobieren.


----------



## iceman650 (22. August 2013)

Gut, er hat sich gegen Gebastel und für ein neues Netzteil entschieden. Ich denke, dass an die 500w wieder länger reichen, wie gesagt, i5-750 und HD7870, sodass das reichen würde. 
Muss nichts tolles sein, nur eben relativ billig, so günstig wie möglich, ohne Chinakracher zu haben 
Was gäbe es da momentan?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2013)

Für 50€.
be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 (BN143) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Drizztly (23. August 2013)

Hallo Netzteil-Experten,

würde ein be quiet! SFX Power 350 Watt reichen um mein System zu versorgen?

System:
i5-2500K
Asus GTX 770
Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H
Rest siehe Signatur

Danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2013)

Das Netzteil leistet maximal 300 Watt auf der 12 Volt Leitung und dein System wird wahrscheinlich unter Last bei 260-280 Watt liegen.
Sofern du nichts übertaktest, müsste es gehen, aber ich würde doch eher ein etwas stärkeres nehmen.


----------



## Drizztly (23. August 2013)

Ich suche ein kompaktes und leises Netzteil für meinen Mod...

Übertakten ist kein muss, aber ein nice-to-have.

Dann lieber ein SilverStone mit 450W?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2013)

Das Silverstone hat einen sehr lauten und billigen Lüfter drin und eine schwache Ausstattung, was Kabel und Stecker angeht.


----------



## Drizztly (23. August 2013)

Außer dem be quiet und Silverstone hab ich nur FSP, LC Power, etc gefunden.

Das be quiet hat aber auch nur einen 6Pin-PCIe-Stecker?

Alternative? Habe aktuell ein L8, aber in meinem G5 ist nicht so viel Platz und ein SF hätte perfekt reingepasst..


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2013)

Tja, wenn bei dir nur SFX Netzteile wirklich passen, hast du letztendlich nicht viele Möglichkeiten.
Oder doch ein etwas größeres Case nehmen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. August 2013)

Du hast jetzt 2 Möglichkeiten:
a) du schmeißt deinen Plan über den Haufen und kaufst dir 'nen anderes Gehäuse
b) du kaufst dir ein 350-450W Gold zertifiziertes SFX Netzteil und lebst mit einem relativ lautem Gerät. Das ist aber bauartbedingt.

Kurz: die Teile sind ein derber Rückschritt von dem, was du gerad nutzt.


----------



## Drizztly (23. August 2013)

Also Gehäuse bleibt, ist ein PowerMac G5.

Habe mal ein altes Netzteil gesucht und probeweise reingestellt...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Apple Netzteil lag vorher unten den kompletten Boden bedeckend...

Das SFX hätte oben zwischen Deckel und dem Zwischenboden reingepasst ohne den Zwischenboden anpassen zu müssen.

Dann bleib ich doch lieber bei meinem L8 und passe den Zwischenboden an.

Danke euch


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. August 2013)

Es gäbe noch eine 2. Möglichkeit, wo ich die 4 Slots sehe:
Du haust das Board weg und tauscht es gegen ein µATX aus. Dann sollte alles wie Arsch auf Eimer passen.

PS: Das Netzteil in dem Bild ist aber ein älteres Systempower S6.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2013)

Oder ein ITX Mainboard. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob du es befestigen kannst.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. August 2013)

ITX macht keinen Sinn, da er eigentlich genug Platz für ein µATX Board hat. Und da gibts dann auch solche High End Teile wie dieses hier.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2013)

Das stimmt natürlich, aber wenns zu eng ist.


----------



## Drizztly (23. August 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Es gäbe noch eine 2. Möglichkeit, wo ich die 4 Slots sehe:
> Du haust das Board weg und tauscht es gegen ein µATX aus. Dann sollte alles wie Arsch auf Eimer passen.
> 
> PS: Das Netzteil in dem Bild ist aber ein älteres Systempower S6.


 
Ich habe ein kompletten Mainboard-Tray für mein ATX-Mainboard den ich verwenden will und der auch reinpasst.
Also einen Mainboard-Tausch wollte ich vermeiden, aber an Mikro-ATX habe ich auch schon gedacht.

P.S. Ja, das ist nur da um zu schauen wieviel Platz ich habe. Hardware kommt meine aktuelle in den G5.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich, aber wenns zu eng ist.



Zu eng ist es nicht wirklich, aber der Platz hätte besser genutzt werden können mit einem SFX-Netzteil.

Zudem ist noch ein wenig Platz nach unten beim Mainboard und evtl. soll auch noch eine CPU-Wasserkühlung eingebaut werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2013)

Im Klartext: Das Gehäuse ist eigentlich beschissen, aber du willst es unbedingt nutzen...


----------



## Drizztly (23. August 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Im Klartext: Das Gehäuse ist eigentlich beschissen, aber du willst es unbedingt nutzen...


 
Im Klartext: Das Gehäuse ist von Apple... das sollte alle Kuriositäten des Gehäuses erklären 

Aber beschissen für ein normalen PC ist es wirklich, aber ein G5-ATX-Mod machts möglich


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2013)

Dann hast du eigentlich schon alle Tipps bekommen.
Jetzt liegt es an dir, was du daraus machst.


----------



## Heldenjaeger (6. September 2013)

Was meint ihr, braucht man für die nächste GraKa-Generation (Marken-)Netzteile mit einer Leistung über 500W?

Ich frage, weil ich mir das Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold von be quiet! mit 480 Watt bestellt habe, für knapp neun Euro mehr aber auch die 580 Watt Variante hätte nehmen können.


----------



## Philipus II (6. September 2013)

Unbekannt. Ich rechne aber nicht damit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2013)

Heldenjaeger schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, braucht man für die nächste GraKa-Generation (Marken-)Netzteile mit einer Leistung über 500W?



Nein, spare also die 10€.


----------



## poiu (7. September 2013)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Unbekannt. Ich rechne aber nicht damit.



sehe ich auch so


----------



## BlackNeo (7. September 2013)

Die Karten werden doch eher sparsamer. Wenn dann bald in 20nm produziert wird werden die Karten nochmal sparsamer.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. September 2013)

Heldenjaeger schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, braucht man für die nächste GraKa-Generation (Marken-)Netzteile mit einer Leistung über 500W?
> Ich frage, weil ich mir das Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold von be quiet! mit 480 Watt bestellt habe, für knapp neun Euro mehr aber auch die 580 Watt Variante hätte nehmen können.


Es ist völlig sinnfrei, sich 'für die Zukunft' irgendwas zu kaufen.

Auch ein Netzteil sollte man hin und wieder ersetzen, daher macht es auch überhaupt keinen Sinn, hier irgendwas 'für die Zukunft' kaufen zu wollen...


----------



## Philipus II (7. September 2013)

Netzteile für zukünftige Projekte zu dimensionieren ist so sinnvoll wie sich mit 18 nen Van zu kaufen, weil man mit Mitte 30 eventuell drei Kinder haben könnte


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2013)

Ich kauf mir mit 20 einen Sportwagen, damit ich das in der Midlife Crisis nicht mehr machen muss.


----------



## Adi1 (7. September 2013)

Kurze Frage: Wie schätzt Ihr dieses Netzteil von der techn. Seite her ein Cougar GX600 v2 G600 600W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2013)

Das Cougar ist OK. Für den Preis eine Empfehlung.
bei Cougar scheint irgendwie ein Ausverkauf zu laufen.... Ob HEC die Retail Markte dicht machen wird?


----------



## Adi1 (7. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Cougar ist OK. Für den Preis eine Empfehlung.
> bei Cougar scheint irgendwie ein Ausverkauf zu laufen....


 
Ja, dass habe ich auch mitbekommen, dass dieses Netzteil verschleudert wird.
Nur was heisst, es ist ok  ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2013)

Dass es eben OK ist.


----------



## Adi1 (7. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass es eben OK ist.


 
Danke, für Deine einleuchtende Erklärung .


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2013)

Na ja, OK eben. 
Jetzt nicht auf Höhe des Dark Powers oder Seasonic Platinum aber schon OK.

Hier mal das 800er Modell im Test.
Cougar GX G800 800W Review


----------



## poiu (7. September 2013)

Ok ist etwas untertrieben, technisch können die teile schon mit denn teuren Seaosnic, BQ und Enermax mithalten, nur sind die Cougar nie so leise wie Be Quiet 
aber ich würde die GX noch in die Kategorie leise einstufen, der verwendete Lüfter ist von einem Guten Hersteller.

Ich würde das GX dem E9 vorziehen.

So wie es scheint kommen bald neue Modelle V3 der GX so wie V2 der CMX usw. deshalb müssen die Lager wohl geleert werden Resterampe bei HEC


----------



## Restyn (7. September 2013)

Ich finde Corsair ist die beste Wahl, wenn es um Netzteile geht. Die Wattzahl hängt dann letztendlich von den verbauten Komponenten ab.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2013)

Na ja, ein Dark Power ist für mich auch OK, mehr nicht. 

Bevor ich wegen eines Netzteils in Jubelgeschrei ausbreche und voller Ehrfurcht auf die Knie sinke, muss schon eine Menge Wasser die Themse herauffließen. 



Restyn schrieb:


> Ich finde Corsair ist die beste Wahl, wenn es um Netzteile geht.



Nein, denn dafür haben sie viel zu viel Crap im Angebot.


----------



## Adi1 (7. September 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> Ok ist etwas untertrieben, technisch können die teile schon mit denn teuren Seaosnic, BQ und Enermax mithalten, nur sind die Cougar nie so leise wie Be Quiet
> aber ich würde die GX noch in die Kategorie leise einstufen, der verwendete Lüfter ist von einem Guten Hersteller.
> 
> Ich würde das GX dem E9 vorziehen.


 
Danke, dass ist mal ne klare Aussage .


----------



## Heldenjaeger (8. September 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Es ist völlig sinnfrei, sich 'für die Zukunft' irgendwas zu kaufen.
> 
> Auch ein Netzteil sollte man hin und wieder ersetzen, daher macht es auch überhaupt keinen Sinn, hier irgendwas 'für die Zukunft' kaufen zu wollen...


 


Philipus II schrieb:


> Netzteile für zukünftige Projekte zu dimensionieren ist so sinnvoll wie sich mit 18 nen Van zu kaufen, weil man mit Mitte 30 eventuell drei Kinder haben könnte





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir mit 20 einen Sportwagen, damit ich das in der Midlife Crisis nicht mehr machen muss.




Was du heute kannst besorgen... 

Ich rede ja nicht von 15 Jahren sondern von nächstem Jahr. Jetzt wären es neun Euro mehr, nächstes Jahr sind es Neunzig.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. September 2013)

Und was macht dich jetzt so sicher, dass er jetzt irgendwie doch die zusätzlichen 100W brauchen könnte? WARUM denkst du, dass das 480W nicht ausreichend wäre? NUr weil das 580W 'nur' 9€ teurer ist?

Hast du dir schon mal angeschaut, was aktuelle Systeme so saufen?

Aber hey, wenn selbst mit einer GTX690/HD7990 ein 480W Netzteil mehr als dicke ausreicht, muss man ja unbedingt ein 580W haben, weil äh, ja, genau...


----------



## Heldenjaeger (8. September 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und was macht dich jetzt so sicher, dass er jetzt irgendwie doch die zusätzlichen 100W brauchen könnte? WARUM denkst du, dass das 480W nicht ausreichend wäre? NUr weil das 580W 'nur' 9€ teurer ist?
> 
> Hast du dir schon mal angeschaut, was aktuelle Systeme so saufen?
> 
> Aber hey, wenn selbst mit einer GTX690/HD7990 ein 480W Netzteil mehr als dicke ausreicht, muss man ja unbedingt ein 580W haben, weil äh, ja, genau...


 
Wieso bringst du jetzt die Schärfe rein?

Ich hab doch klar geschrieben, dass ich die 480W Variante habe, das war nur ein Gedankenspiel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. September 2013)

Aber ein unlogisches Gedankenspiel, denn das System, das man mit einem 600 Watt Netzteil antreiben kann, kann man auch mit einem 500 Watt Netzteil antreiben.
Erst wenn man zwei Karten verbaut, muss man mehr als die 500 Watt einplanen, aber 600 Watt reichen dann eben auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Timsu (14. September 2013)

So heute ist nach über 2 Jahren Dauerbetrieb meine Pico PSU gestorben.
War glaube ich das 60W Modell, lief mit knapp 25W Belastung.


----------



## Heretic (6. Oktober 2013)

Heyho,

Sagmal würdet ihr ein gebrauchtes P6 oder E5 (500+W) noch mit ner GTX 570 in betrieb nehmen ?

Ich such gerade was raus wie man mit 120/130 Euro ne gute kombi bekommt.

Das Prob für ne 570 (ca100euro) müsste man ne etwas größere NT kaufen , das wird aber teurer (z.B S7/L8 500W mind 52Euro).

Oder soll ich lieber ne neues Netzteil kaufen und dann für die 570 die stromsparendere 7850/7870 (auch um die 100 Euro) holen (Bei der Karte sollte ja auch ein S7/L8 400W für 37Euro reichen) ?

MfG Heretic


----------



## poiu (6. Oktober 2013)

ich würde kein so altes NT kaufen, wenn du ein P6 noch da hast und jeder € zählt dann ist das arg grenzwertig.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Oktober 2013)

Zumal du moderne High End Systeme mit 'nem P6 unter 750W eh komplett vergessen kannst, da es nur 2 Rails a 20A hat: eine für die CPU und eine für die GPU. Dazu ist die OCP auch eher eng anliegend. Sprich mit 22-25A kannst da maximal rechnen.
Das ist nicht so wie heute, wo man 20A drauf schreibt und die OCP auf 40A einstellt...

Ganz ab davon dürfte so ziemlich jedes E5 und P6 nicht mehr in der Lage sein, die Spannungen innerhalb der ATX Spezifikation zu liefern, da die Teile einfach nicht soo doll waren. Solche Dinge wie JunFu oder JenPo Caps, die Topower damals genutzt hat, sind nicht gerade allzu langlebig. Dazu ist Topower auch ein eher schlechter Hersteller, den man eher in einem Atemzug mit Solytech nennen könnte. Vielleicht 'nen bisserl besser...

Und für die E5 dürfte das gleiche gelten, auch wenn die von FSP kommen...

Am Netzteil sparen = entweder Probleme wollen oder aber das Leben des Rechners als gering einstufen...


----------



## Heretic (7. Oktober 2013)

Hi , danke für eure Einschätzung.

Ja das Liebe Geld. Naja , wenns nicht anders geht . DAnn muss halt die Graka dran leiden. Ich baue auch lieber System die lange halten. Zumal meine Kundschaft die Teile meist ehh im 4 JAhres Takt tauscht... Da ist mir gute mundpropaganda besser als was anderes.

Da ich aber tendenziell nach günstigen Gebrauchten dingen suchen soll. Wollte ich mich dahingehend mal informieren.

Was würdet ihr den Sagen bzgl NTs der P8 oder E7 (L7 findet man leider kaum -.-) wäre das sonne Grenze ?

die Teile waren ja mal ganz gut. Oder altert die zu stark durch...

MfG Heretic


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2013)

Versuch mal ein E8 zu bekommen.


----------



## Nazzy (9. Oktober 2013)

Taugt ein 4-5 Jahres Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 550 Watt Netzteil noch, für neuere Karten?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. Oktober 2013)

ein dark power p7?


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Oktober 2013)

Das P7 ist für moderne Anwendungen wenig geeignet, generell würde ich ein Netzteil nicht länger als 4-5 Jahre nutzen wollen, auch wenns Geld knapp ist. Dann würde ich lieber ein billiges neu nehmen als ein teures gebraucht, dass von 12 bis Mittag hält.

Das Problem: Es gibt nichts, was wirklich haltbar ist, ohne dabei übermäßig laut zu sein


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. Oktober 2013)

Schaut mal was ich hier habe. Wenn Interesse besteht, kann ich gerne mal für den innereien thread aufmachen, wenn nicht spar ich mir die Mühe...

Klick


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Oktober 2013)

Yo, wenn du dazu Lust hast, kannsts gern machen...


----------



## Nazzy (9. Oktober 2013)

yap,ist ein p7. Empfehlungen für ein modernes System ( single Gpu, ohne OC ) ?


----------



## Heretic (9. Oktober 2013)

So hab nun etwas rumgekuckt. gibt leider nix anständiges. Einzig ein E7 680W CM gibbet  für 25 inkl. aber naja.

dann kommt jetzt ein eine AMD karte + neues NT. 

Bedanke mich aufjedenfall für die stellung nahme von euch


----------



## hbf878 (9. Oktober 2013)

Welches Netzteil für 24/7 (Falt)Server? Komponenten: 65W-Cpu, AM3+-µATX-Board, 3 HDDs, HD 7870. 
Wie wäre es mit einem FSP Aurum 400W dafür?
Die BeQuiet L7, L8, S7 haben leider im Bereich um 350W eine besch... "Verteilung" der 12V-Rails...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. Oktober 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Yo, wenn du dazu Lust hast, kannsts gern machen...


 
Gut, dann mache ich das nächste Woche mal...


----------



## gr1maldus (15. Oktober 2013)

Hey,

hab da mal eine Frage bezüglich Anschlüsse. Ich hab ein Pure Power 530 Watt L7. Laut Daten, soll es die 6+2 Anschlüsse haben und davon zwei. Nur sind die einzigen die ich gerade im PC gefunden habe jene, die meine 460 GTX befeueren. Sind nur 6 Pin Anschlüsse :/

Sind das 6+2 Anschlüsse? Zwei Pins fehlen? Kann man mit dem Netzteil eine Sapphire 280X Toxic befeueren? Für die braucht man ja 2x8 Pins D:


----------



## Heretic (15. Oktober 2013)

Laut BeQuit Homepage sollen es 2 mal 6+2 Kabel sein

be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC  -> technische Daten -> Kabelmanagment.

Die 2 Pins sollten also mit an dem Strang hängen. Könnte vilt etwas am Sleeve eingerissen sein und die 2 Pins hängen irgendwo weiter hinten am Kabel .... sollten aber da sein.

Außerdem sollte es machbar sein die 280X zu befeuern.

MfG Heretic


----------



## gr1maldus (15. Oktober 2013)

Okay, habe nochmal geschaut und zwei kleine Stecker gefunden mit jeweils zwei Pins! Das müssten quasi die fehlenden sein oder?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Heretic (15. Oktober 2013)

JA das sollten die eigendlich sein. 

MfG heretic


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Oktober 2013)

Du solltest mit der Grafikkarte auch am besten ein neues Netzteil zulegen, da das L7 nicht wirklich toll ist, schon damals nicht. Auch die +12V Verteilung ist für heutige High End hardware nicht besonders schön...

Wie dem auch sei: Probleme mit dem Netzteil äußern sich einerseits durch plötzliches Abschalten unter Last, aber auch unerklärliche Abstürze.


----------



## gr1maldus (15. Oktober 2013)

Ja? In dem Grafikkarten Forum wurde mir bescheinigt, dass dieses noch in Ordnung sei. Mir ist es egal, kann ich wechseln 
Dann bekommt mein Bruder das be quit und ich such mir was neues.

Was kann man denn empfehlen? Ich hab das hier gefunden.

http://www.hardwareversand.de/500+-+600+Watt/74421/Corsair+CX+Series+Modular+CX600M,+600W.article
Taugt das was? Silent ist bei mir nicht wichtig. Brüllen und laut ist für mich Leistung


----------



## Heretic (16. Oktober 2013)

Bei Corsair ist das Brett gefechert da sind einige Schlechte bei aber auch gute. Am besten wartest du da nochmal auf Stefan Payne der kennst sich sehr gut aus.
Besonders bei der Lautstärke.. Mich würde es nerven wenn der PC mega laut wäre selten das es jemanden überhaupt nicht juckt  Spielst du mit Headset ?

Ansich wird die empfehlung aber wahrscheinlich zum Be Quit e9 wandern. Ab 450Watt. Ob mit CM (Kabelmanagment) oder ohne ist deine Wahl. (Ich persöhnlich finde es schicker mit).


----------



## gr1maldus (16. Oktober 2013)

Hm, mir gefällt das Corsair sehr gut. Damals hab ich das be quit genommen, weil P/L der Hammer war und hier im Forum in jedem 1000€ Rechner empfohlen wurde. Ansonsten wärs ein Corsair geworden, coole Marke 

Mal schauen, die E9 sind teurer im Vergleich. Und ich denke ich werde das Corsair nicht zum Abrauchen bringen mit einer Mittelklasse CPU und einer Toxic?


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Oktober 2013)

Naja, laut einigen Aussagen hat Corsair aufgehört, Kabel kostenlos raus zu schicken...
Und es gab wohl auch einige Leute, die Probleme mitm Support hatten...
Also so wirklich 'cool' find ich Corsair nicht, ganz im Gegenteil...

Aber auch ansonsten spricht wirklich nichts fürs CX600M, denn erstens brauchst du ganz sicher kein 600W Netzteil und zweitens gibts in dem Bereich bessere Geräte als dieses, da die Kondensatoren nicht ganz so toll sind...


----------



## Aks-ty (16. Oktober 2013)

Das Corsair ist ein ganz akzeptabeles Netzteil. Gibt bessere aber auch schlechtere.
Allerdings ist das Corsair ein günstiges NT. Aber es sollte für deine zwecke trotzdem ausreichen.
Gibt aber auch noch alternativen:
Antec HCG-520M / Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 550 Watt / Cougar PowerX 550W / Sharkoon WPM500

Ich an deiner Stelle würde zum Cougar greifen da es über 2 12V Rails verfügt und auch über einige Sinvolle Schutzschaltungen


----------



## Philipus II (16. Oktober 2013)

Das CX430(M) ist sehr empfehlenswert, das CX500(M) ist empfehlenswert, noch mehr Watt würde ich aber als CX eher nicht nehmen.


----------



## gr1maldus (16. Oktober 2013)

Okay Jungs, danke 

Ich werd mir heute alle genannten mal anschauen und spontan ausm Bauch entscheiden


----------



## extrafighter (16. Oktober 2013)

Hi Leute,
ich hoffe es ist ok wenn ich kurz hier frage, aber ich besitze ein Sys aus folgenden Komponenten :
i7 2600k @ stock
Asus P8P67-M Pro 
Radeon HD 7870 Ghz
8 Gb Enhance Corsa 1333er Ram
eine 7200er 500Gb Festplatte
4 Enermax T.B. Silence 120er Lüfter
ich wollte auf ein Bitfenix Phenom M umsteigen und da ich schon länger ein neues Netzteil brauche,
wollte ich fragen, wie viel Watt ich ca. benötige.
Danke im Vorraus
PS: Falls ich hier falsch bin, bitte einfach sagen.
PPS: Evtl. möchte ich meinen i7 ocen, wie viel Watt bräuchte ich da ca. ?


----------



## Aks-ty (17. Oktober 2013)

400-500 Watt reichen vollkommen aus
Empfehlenswerte NT´s für dein System:

be quiet! Pure Power CM L8-430W

be quiet! Straight Power BQT E9 450W

Enermax Triathlor ECO ETL450AWT-M

Seasonic G-Series G-450

oder eine Günstige alternative:

Sharkoon WPM500


----------



## extrafighter (17. Oktober 2013)

Ok, vielen Dank.


----------



## Legacyy (17. Oktober 2013)

Würde bei dem Netzteil zum
be quiet! Straight Power BQT E9 450W
bzw.
be quiet! Straight Power BQT E9 480W CM
raten.

Das Enermax und und SeaSonic werden ziemlich laut unter Last, die würd ich eher nicht empfehlen.


----------



## extrafighter (17. Oktober 2013)

Es tut mir leid, ich hätte evtl. ein Budget nennen sollen.^^ Also mein Budget sind ca. 50-60€, wenn sich das machen ließe, deswegen sind mir die e9's eigentlich zu teuer... Wenn es natürlich gar nicht anders geht, werde ich das Geld auch investieren, aber lieber wäre mir weniger.
LG


----------



## dbilas (17. Oktober 2013)

Könnt ihr mir ein NT empfehlen das qualitativ "hochwertig" ist bis maximal 80€?

CPU: FX-8320@4ghz
GPU: HD-7870ghz
Board: Asrock 970 extreme 3
Speicher: 8Gb DDR3 CL9
2x2Terabyte

Gut würde ich ein modulares NT finden womit PCIe und Anschlüsse für HDD beliebig stecken kann. 

Lautstärke ist jetzt nicht sooo wichtig


----------



## Legacyy (17. Oktober 2013)

@extrafigher
dann würde ich dashier empfehlen:be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W ATX 2.4 (BN223) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

@dbilas
Da würde ich das hier nehmen, kostet 83€:
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder etwas günstiger:
be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## dbilas (17. Oktober 2013)

Super, vielen dank. Was ist eigentlich von OCZ bei NTs zu halten? Habe mal irgendwo gelesen das Seasonic teile verbaut sind?


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Oktober 2013)

dbilas schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich von OCZ bei NTs zu halten?


Nix, wie von etwa 75% aller am Markt erhältlichen Geräte...



dbilas schrieb:


> Habe mal irgendwo gelesen das Seasonic teile verbaut sind?


 Da musst dich vertan haben. Mir fällt jetzt gerade gar kein OCZ Netzteil ein, das von Seasonic sein könnte. Verwechselst du das vielleicht mit XFX?!


----------



## dbilas (17. Oktober 2013)

Oh natürlich,  mein fehler...sorry
Meinte XFX


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Oktober 2013)

Auch nix, weil Seasonic zwar gute elektrische Performance bietet, aber akkustisch zum Teil einfach nur schlecht ist, leider...

Anyway: Auf TPU gibts 'nen Review vom 750W Corsair CM.
Kritikpunkte:
Eher schlechte Kondensatoren (überwiegend ltec), läuft sehr lange passiv. Das kombiniert ist sicher keine allzu gute Kombination...


----------



## DrDave (18. Oktober 2013)

Auf meiner Suche nach einem stärkeren Netzteil bin ich letztens auch über das LC-Power LC1000 V2.3 Legion X2 mit 1000W gestolpert, was in den beiden verlinkten Reviews überraschenderweise gar nicht mal so schlecht bewertet wurde.

Nichts desto trotz habe ich mir das Lepa B650-SA 650 zusammen mit einem Jahr PCGH ins Haus geholt, wird schon reichen für mein Vorhaben, auch wenn ich von dem Teil nicht so wirklich überzeugt bin...

Was haltet ihr von den beiden Teilen?


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2013)

Das LC Power ist zwar nicht kompletter Schrott aber auch nicht weit davon weg. Dazu ist es viel zu laut.
Und das Lepa ist CWT Einheitsbrei mit Samxon Caps und unwirksamen Schutzschaltungen -- bei Überlast kann das Netzteil schon mal aufbrennen.
Hättest dir mal ein anderes Netzteil holen sollen.


----------



## DrDave (18. Oktober 2013)

Hatte nur die beiden Reviews überflogen und auch heraus gelesen, dass es nicht kompletter Schrott ist, wie die anderen von LC Power. 
Ich will mich mal nicht bzgl. der kostenlosen Prämie beschweren 
Gibt glaube noch ein 450w Lepa als alternative, was aber wieder zu wenig Leistung hat. 
Hat eben gerade zeitlich gepasst


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Oktober 2013)

Hab mal wieder 'nen bisserl gebastelt und getestet, dabei auch ein altes HEC Powermaster und ein ST-65ZF.

Hab dann mal beide in einen C2D (E6850) mit einer 8800GTX gepflanzt, bisserl Heaven 3.0 laufen lassen und geschaut, was passiert.
Beide Netzteile zeigen keine Auffälligkeiten, aber:

Was glaubt ihr, welches von den beiden a) leiser ist und/oder b)kühler?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide sind ungefähr gleich alt, Effizienz weiß ich bei beiden nicht, dürften beide aber mit ~75% top beworben werden.
Beim HEC wurde die PFC Spule entsorgt und beim Silverstone wurde die Originale Lüfterregelung durch eine von einem ollen Topower P4/P5 ersetzt.


----------



## Philipus II (19. Oktober 2013)

Das Silverstone, würde ich jetzt tippen.


----------



## poiu (19. Oktober 2013)

da ist jemand langweilig


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Oktober 2013)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Das Silverstone, würde ich jetzt tippen.


 Das dachte ich auch, zumindest Temperatur. Leider kann man aber bei der relativ niedrigen Last (irgendwas im Bereich von 200W) die Kühler nicht mehr anfassen.
Das HEC ist erstaunlicherweise deutlich kühler.

Keine Ahnung, ob der 2. Lüfter so viel mehr bringt oder ob die Effizienz beim HEC so viel höher ist als beim Silverstone. Hab leider (momentan) auch keine Möglichkeit, das zu testen...



poiu schrieb:


> da ist jemand langweilig


Ja, absolut, hab halt auch ein Netzteil für den Rechner mit Celsius 670 Case gesucht. Aufgrund der riesigen Auflage hab ich nur die Möglichkeit Netzteile zu verwenden, die entweder 80mm Lüfter nutzen oder aber mindestens 180mm tief sind und den Lüfter möglichst weit vorn haben (wie manche von Delta hergestellten Geräte) oder das HUntkey X7-1200...

Hab leider gerad nicht so wirklich die Möglichkeit wirklich gescheit zu testen und z.B. die Leistungsaufnahme zu bestimmen...


----------



## poiu (30. Oktober 2013)

habt ihr gesehen wie günstig die LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sind 44€
 die 500W Variante müsste auch 80+ Gold schaffen, Probleme gab es nur bei der 400er


----------



## Threshold (31. Oktober 2013)

War das nicht das Teil wo keiner weiß wer die Kondensatoren herstellt?


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Oktober 2013)

Nee, hat gewöhnliche Teapo, dieses Gerät...


----------



## poiu (31. Oktober 2013)

joop normale teapo, du meinst das LC7300


----------



## Threshold (31. Oktober 2013)

Ja das kann sein. Ich weiß nur noch dass es irgendein LC Power war.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. November 2013)

Habt ihr schon auf HardOCP geschaut? RM750W Review?!
ein Link zum Corsair Blog

Uunglaublich!

Fazit: Semi Passiv ist *******.


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2013)

Kenne ich noch nicht. Danke für den Link. 

Und wieder mal typisch. Auf der Primärseite bauen die Nippon Chemicon ein. Aber auf der Sekundärseite kommt irgend so ein billiges Zeugs rein das keiner kennt. 
Aber insgesamt ist das so wenn der Hersteller ein leises Netzteil anbieten will aber trotzdem keinen brauchbaren Lüfter verbauen will. Da wird dann eben das Semi Passive so weit hochgezüchtet dass es dir um die Ohren fliegt.


----------



## watercooled (22. November 2013)

Ich habe hier noch ein 2 oder 3 Jahre altes Coolermaster Silent Pro 850W. Jetzt frage ich mich: Woher kommt mein Netzteil? 

Wenn man der E-Nummer (E320127) glauben schenkt dann kommt mein Netzteil laut dieser Liste hier von einer Firma Namens Polytech 

Gehe ich aber nach den Bezeichnungen (RS850 AMBA J3) dann kommt es von FSP. Was stimmt jetzt?

Hatte es gestern offen um den Sleeve etwas besser zurecht zu rücken und habe auf der Platine wirklich 
NIRGENDS einen Hersteller finden können. Habe alles abgesucht (Bis auffe Rückseite, da war ich zu Faul die Platine auszubauen)
Das Netzteil macht jedoch vom inneren Aufbau her einen sehr guten Eindruck. 

Vielleicht hilft das weiter Cooler Master Silent Pro M 850 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## Legacyy (22. November 2013)

Deins kommt von FSP.

Die verlinkte Liste ist ziemlich unübrsichtlich, die hier ist das besser: COOLER MASTER - PSU Review Database


----------



## watercooled (22. November 2013)

Bwooah Super Danke  Hatte schon Angst das ich nen China Böller im PC habe...


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. November 2013)

Wobei dein Silent Pro schon nicht gerade so toll ist, da es auf der 'glorreichen' Epsilon Plattform basiert. Diese Plattform wurde damals von etwa 300W bis hinauf zu 1000W genutzt. Kann man machen, sollte man aber eher nicht...
Technische Daten: Double Forward mit Gruppenregulation. Das ist bei 850W nicht gerade gut.


----------



## watercooled (22. November 2013)

Hab mich etschieden das jetzt doch noch zu behalten.
Ich belaste es ja nur mit 600W oder so.


----------



## Legacyy (22. November 2013)

Nur 

Da würde ich schon zu nem neuen raten.


----------



## watercooled (22. November 2013)

Och jetzt sind wir schon wieder an dem "alles außer Seasonic taugt nix" Punkt oder?


----------



## Verminaard (22. November 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Och jetzt sind wir schon wieder an dem "alles außer Seasonic taugt nix" Punkt oder?


 
Falsch: Alles ausser bequiet taugt nix.
Immerhin sind wir hier bei PCGH


----------



## Legacyy (22. November 2013)

@watercooled
ist halt eins der Single Rail Schweißgeräte, die ab 500W nix mehr taugen.

@Verminaard
Der Rest sieht halt gegen die be Quiets ziemlich schlecht aus.
Dafür können wir nix, da müssen die Hersteller eben was besseres auf den Markt bringen. 

Aber rumflamen kannst ja sehr schön


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. November 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Falsch: Alles ausser bequiet taugt nix.
> Immerhin sind wir hier bei PCGH


 Dann nenne uns doch bitte Alternativen, die
a) Multi Rail
b) auch unter Last nicht allzu laut
sind!

Nur zu! Die einzigen Geräte, die mir einfallen würden, wären die InWin GreenMe und Commander III. Aber k/a, wie leise die unter Last sind. Und seit dem 450W Triathlor sage ich nix zu Netzteilen, die ich nicht selbst in der Hand gehabt habe...

Solange du dazu nicht in der Lage bist, wäre es schön, wenn du einfach mal zu diesem Thema still sein würdest...


Und wenn du flamen willst, dann flame gefälligst nicht uns, sondern die Hersteller, die einfach nicht in der Lage sind, leise Multi Rail Netzteile auf den Markt zu schmeißen.
Das schlimme ist, dass auch einige Mitarbeiter z.B. bei Corsair und Cooler Master sagen, dass Multi Rail definitiv besser ist, sie aber aus 'Markttechnischen Gründen' lieber Single Rail auf den Markt schmeißen.

Auf gut Deutsch:
*die Verkaufen Single Rail, weil sie denken, dass sie davon ein paar mehr verkaufen könnten*...


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nur zu! Die einzigen Geräte, die mir einfallen würden, wären die InWin GreenMe und Commander III. Aber k/a, wie leise die unter Last sind. Und seit dem 450W Triathlor sage ich nix zu Netzteilen, die ich nicht selbst in der Hand gehabt habe...



Das Commander 3 kenne ich. Ist ein kleiner Brüllwürfel wenns warm wird. Sekundärseitig mit Teapos ausgestattet.
Das andere kenne ich auch nicht.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist, dass auch einige Mitarbeiter z.B. bei Corsair und Cooler Master sagen, dass Multi Rail definitiv besser ist, sie aber aus 'Markttechnischen Gründen' lieber Single Rail auf den Markt schmeißen.



Das schlimme ist ja dass die ganzen User alle nach Single Rail schreien. Gerade die Amerikaner und die meisten Netzteile werden nun mal für den US Markt entwickelt und der Rest der Welt muss dann damit leben.


----------



## mülla1 (22. November 2013)

Und bequiet löst das Problem mit ihren ominösen overclocking features der dark power pro Reihe  wenn es ein Single rail sein muss dann nimm doch einfach so eins und leg den Schalter um  und zack... Kannst wieder schweißen


----------



## Verminaard (23. November 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Solange du dazu nicht in der Lage bist, wäre es schön, wenn du einfach mal zu diesem Thema still sein würdest...




Es waere auch schoen wenn du nicht jeden gleich so anmachen wuerdest, der nicht unbedingt 100%ig deiner Meinung ist.
Große Lettern und dick schreiben ist eine Assoziation von laut und schreien.

Ist auch interessant, wie man mit einer einzigen kleinen Aussage dich in Rage versetzen kann


----------



## SvenAmend (23. November 2013)

hallo Leute,

da ich mir gerne ein neues Netzteil ab 700Watt kaufen möchte, wollte ich mal prinzipiell fragen ob ein Netzteil mit einer 12V Schiene besser für CPU- Overclocking geeignet ist, als eine PSU mit mehreren 12V Schienen?


----------



## taskforce2013 (23. November 2013)

Was für Hardware soll denn mit den Netzteil betrieben werden?
Und was hast du für ein Budget?

Generell ist Single Rail über 500W nicht empfehlenswert, da der Überspannungsschutz nicht mehr greift. Daher sollte man besser zu Multi Rail greifen.


----------



## SvenAmend (23. November 2013)

also Preislich wäre ich bereit bis ca. 180€ zu investieren mom. schwanke ich zwischen 

Corsair AX760i                                       gefällt mir vom Innenausbau am besten aber weniger Schutzschaltungen(kein OTP)
Enermax Platimax 750Watt                      solider Aufbau und die meisten Schutzschaltungen
Bequiet P10 750W                                  
Antec High Current Pro HCP-750               macht für im Inneausbau evtl. sogar einen besseren Eindruck 
                                                          als das Platimax da hier viel  mehr feststoff Kondensatoren verbaut zu sein scheinen

Das Cougar GX1050 scheint zwar auch nicht schlecht zu sein aber qualitativ etwas unter der o.g. PSUs zu liegen


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> Und bequiet löst das Problem mit ihren ominösen overclocking features der dark power pro Reihe  wenn es ein Single rail sein muss dann nimm doch einfach so eins und leg den Schalter um  und zack... Kannst wieder schweißen



Der OC Key ist echt der letzte Schrott. Kein Plan was der Unsinn soll. 



SvenAmend schrieb:


> hallo Leute,
> 
> da ich mir gerne ein neues Netzteil ab 700Watt kaufen möchte, wollte ich mal prinzipiell fragen ob ein Netzteil mit einer 12V Schiene besser für CPU- Overclocking geeignet ist, als eine PSU mit mehreren 12V Schienen?


 
Erst mal die Frage wozu du überhaupt ein 700 Watt Netzteil brauchst.
Denn sowas wird eigentlich nur für ein System mit 2 GPUs benötigt.
Empfehlenswert ist das Dark Power P10.
Ein single Rail ist bei der Leistung nicht mehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## SvenAmend (23. November 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der OC Key ist echt der letzte Schrott. Kein Plan was der Unsinn soll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will meinen Bulldozer übertakten und eine R9 280x Beine machen und einfach ein bischen Puffer dabei haben, deshalb werde ich kein 550W Netzteil einbauen, habe ich früher immer gemacht, aber jetzt darfs mal ein bischen mehr sein 


Das darkpower P10 habe ich auch in der engeren Auswahl, muss aber erlich sagen dass ich noch nie bequiet hatte


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2013)

Und wozu brauchst du Puffer?
Das 550 Watt Netzteil reicht völlig. Alles andere ist unsinnig weil das 700 Watt Netzteil lauter, ineffizienter und teurer ist.


----------



## SvenAmend (23. November 2013)

Da mein aktuelles Thriathlor FC 550W leider nur einen 8Pin CPU Stromstecker hat und mir der PC schonmal bei nem Übertaktungsversuch nach 3DMark 13 schnell ausgegangen ist, wollte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt ein 550W Netzteil mit 2* 8Pin CPU- Stromsteckern, sondern lieber mehr Power steht ja auch bei der Grafikkarte dabei mit 600W minimum, habe da keine Lust mir irgendwas aufm Board zu killen oder so, für Desktopbetrieb reicht das 550W locker aus, das stimmt


----------



## ich111 (23. November 2013)

Die Angaben von Nvidia und AMD Die kennen dein System nicht und müssen davon ausgehen, dass dann noch ein Chinaböller oder uralt NT drinsteckt


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2013)

SvenAmend schrieb:


> Da mein aktuelles Thriathlor FC 550W leider nur einen 8Pin CPU Stromstecker hat und mir der PC schonmal bei nem Übertaktungsversuch nach 3DMark 13 schnell ausgegangen ist, wollte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt ein 550W Netzteil mit 2* 8Pin CPU- Stromsteckern, sondern lieber mehr Power steht ja auch bei der Grafikkarte dabei mit 600W minimum, habe da keine Lust mir irgendwas aufm Board zu killen oder so, für Desktopbetrieb reicht das 550W locker aus, das stimmt


 
Der 8 Pin Stecker reicht völlig aus.
Und die Angaben bei der Grafikkarte kannst du ignorieren.


----------



## SvenAmend (23. November 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der 8 Pin Stecker reicht völlig aus.
> Und die Angaben bei der Grafikkarte kannst du ignorieren.


 
Meinem Crosshair V Formula-Z scheints anscheinend beim übertakten nicht ganz zu reichen, ohne übertaktung habe ich wie gesagt keinerlei Probleme, da 550W für mich eigentlich so immer "DIE  Desktop Größe" gewesen ist.


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2013)

Ich habe schon mehrere FX auf einem Crosshair übertaktet und immer hat der 8 Pin gereicht.
Entweder machst du was falsch oder das Triathlor hat eine Macke.


----------



## SvenAmend (23. November 2013)

ich hatte bewusst noch keine CPU Spannung angehoben um einfach mal den Turbo Takt zu testen, aber das klappte nicht, da wollte ich dann nicht noch richtig reintreten in den Kanister


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2013)

Dann kauf dir halt das 750er P10. Wenn du unbedingt die Kohle raushauen willst.


----------



## taskforce2013 (23. November 2013)

Das 750er ist wie schon ausgeführt wurde echt sinnlos, mehr als 450W. Aber wenn das Geld bei dir so locker sitzt, dann kannst du es kaufen.

Die 280X braucht im Alltag nur 230W, mit (alltagsuntauglichen) OC bis die Karte net mehr geht können es auch mal 300W werden. 
Fer FX braucht selbst mit OC keine 200W, eher um die 150W.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. November 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Es waere auch schoen wenn du nicht jeden gleich so anmachen wuerdest, der nicht unbedingt 100%ig deiner Meinung ist.
> Große Lettern und dick schreiben ist eine Assoziation von laut und schreien.
> 
> Ist auch interessant, wie man mit einer einzigen kleinen Aussage dich in Rage versetzen kann


Ahso, also nur reine Provokationen, die du hier lieferst, ohne auch nur ansatzweise ein Interesse an einer Diskussionsbereitschaft zu zeigen. Sehr schlecht, das ist.

Auch der Punkt, dass du nicht in der Lage bist, Alternativen zu den Geräten zu nennen, sagt alles...



SvenAmend schrieb:


> Da mein aktuelles Thriathlor FC 550W leider nur einen 8Pin CPU Stromstecker hat und mir der PC schonmal bei nem Übertaktungsversuch nach 3DMark 13 schnell ausgegangen ist, wollte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt ein 550W Netzteil mit 2* 8Pin CPU- Stromsteckern, sondern lieber mehr Power steht ja auch bei der Grafikkarte dabei mit 600W minimum, habe da keine Lust mir irgendwas aufm Board zu killen oder so, für Desktopbetrieb reicht das 550W locker aus, das stimmt


 
Was für Hardware verwendest du eigentlich?!



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe schon mehrere FX auf einem Crosshair übertaktet und immer hat der 8 Pin gereicht.
> Entweder machst du was falsch oder das Triathlor hat eine Macke.


...oder aber das ganze nur unglücklich angeschlossen, so dass Grafikkarte und CPU von der selben Leitung gespeist werden.
Ja, zwei +12V Rails zu haben, ist echt kacke...

Insbesondere, wenn sie so verteilt sind, wie beim Enermax (zwei Rails an einer 12pin Buchse)...


----------



## SvenAmend (23. November 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ahso, also nur reine Provokationen, die du hier lieferst, ohne auch nur ansatzweise ein Interesse an einer Diskussionsbereitschaft zu zeigen. Sehr schlecht, das ist.
> 
> Auch der Punkt, dass du nicht in der Lage bist, Alternativen zu den Geräten zu nennen, sagt alles...
> 
> ...



Ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren mit meinem Netzteil belehren aber wenn der 24pin ATx und der 8pin CPU Stecker auf dem Board angeschlossen ist und das beim benchen mit overclocking nicht funzt, sowie die Grafikkarte mit ihren PCI- Express steckern, wass will man denn da falsch machen?? habe selbst vorher über Jahre nur 550Watt Netzteile genommen und die hatten immer gereicht.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (23. November 2013)

hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass du die spannung net erhöht hast?
wenn ja dann brauchst du dich nicht wundern, dass es instabil wird


----------



## SvenAmend (23. November 2013)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass du die spannung net erhöht hast?
> wenn ja dann brauchst du dich nicht wundern, dass es instabil wird


 
ich habe die Spannung nicht sonderlich erhöht sondern nur auf die Spannung für das Turbo level angeglichen(VRM Frequenz hatte ich auch noch nicht eingestellt diese LoadLine Kalibrierung hatte mir bei nem anderen ASUS Board vor Jahren auch schon mal ein bischen Kopfschmerzen bereitet), das so etwas instabilitäten verursachen kann ist schon klar, aber kurz nach einem 3D Mark sofort aus


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. November 2013)

Wie hast du die Grafikkarte angeschlossen?? 
Hast du ein Kabel von einem PCie Anschluss genommen oder hast du beide genommen?

Enermax Triathlor FC 550 W Review | techPowerUp

Schau mal da. Da siehst auch, wie die PCIe Anschlüsse verteilt sind (IMO ziemlich dämlich). Was du jetzt machen könntest, wäre drauf zu achten, dass du die Grafikkarte nur an +12V1 betreibst. Das ist, bei dem Netzteil, zugegeben nicht ganz einfach. ggf brauchst du auch 'nen Adapter, der aber der Grafikkarte beiliegen sollte...

€dit:
So, hab mal bei Enermax angefragt, ob meine Befürchtung bezüglich der +12V Verteilung korrekt ist. Daher würde ich dir raten, dich einfach mal bei Enermax zu melden, bezüglich eines weiteren PCIe Kabels. (dem doppelten, nicht dem einzelnen). Wenn du das Kabel hast, solltest du die Grafikkarte an +12V1 hängen. +12V Belegung steht unterm Stecker, musst also die entsprechenden Kabel, die an +12V2 hängen, wegbinden.
Wie dem auch sei:

*Melde dich bei Enermax.*
Bevor du 'wild drauf los kaufst'...


----------



## SvenAmend (23. November 2013)

also ich habe beide pcie Anschlüsse (also 2* diese 6+2Pins) an der Grafikkarte angeschlossen, diese beiden Anschlüsse hängen an einem Kabel zusammen, ist das evtl. nicht ausreichend? ich könnte mit den MOlex Adaptern aber die Grafikkarte an 12V1 hängen


----------



## SvenAmend (23. November 2013)

Ich sehe gerade bei einem anderen Netzteil von mir sind die 12V schienen nicht so am Anschluss kombiniert, evtl. ist dass schon das Problem


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. November 2013)

Das Problem ist halt die blöde Aufteilung bei dem Netzteil. Man hat für die Triathlor FC Serie einfach die modular Platine von den 'alten' Tripple Rail Netzteilen genommen...
Ganz ab davon, dass ich dieses PCB eh furchtbar finde, aufgrund der +12V Verteilung, so ist es für ein Dual Rail Netzteil IMO völlig ungeeignet.

Was jetzt bei dir passiert: deine CPU hängt an +12V2, deine Grafikkarte zu einem großen Teil aber auch. Und beim OC kann man einen FX8350 sehr schnell auf 220W oder mehr prügeln. Also hast hier schon 'ne hohe Belastung durch die CPU. Wenn jetzt noch 'nen großer Batzen von der GPU dazu kommt, ist Schicht im Schacht sprich die PCP des Netzteiles löst aus.

Du kannst jetzt mal schauen, an welcher +12V Leitung das andere PCIe Kabel hängt. Wenn das an +12V2 hängt, musst du 'nen Adapter aus dem Karton der Grafikkarte nehmen und von Molex auf PCie adaptieren. Dann schaust du bei dem 'Doppel PCie Kabel' nach, welcher Anschluss an +12V1 und welcher an +12V2 hängt. Der an +12V2 hängt, bindest du weg (weil CPU) und nutzt nur den, der an +12V1 hängt.


SvenAmend schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade bei einem anderen Netzteil von mir sind die 12V schienen nicht so am Anschluss kombiniert, evtl. ist dass schon das Problem


 Link? Bilder??


----------



## SvenAmend (24. November 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt die blöde Aufteilung bei dem Netzteil. Man hat für die Triathlor FC Serie einfach die modular Platine von den 'alten' Tripple Rail Netzteilen genommen...
> Ganz ab davon, dass ich dieses PCB eh furchtbar finde, aufgrund der +12V Verteilung, so ist es für ein Dual Rail Netzteil IMO völlig ungeeignet.
> 
> Was jetzt bei dir passiert: deine CPU hängt an +12V2, deine Grafikkarte zu einem großen Teil aber auch. Und beim OC kann man einen FX8350 sehr schnell auf 220W oder mehr prügeln. Also hast hier schon 'ne hohe Belastung durch die CPU. Wenn jetzt noch 'nen großer Batzen von der GPU dazu kommt, ist Schicht im Schacht sprich die PCP des Netzteiles löst aus.
> ...



Ich kriege kein gescheites Foto geschossen, da dass andere Netzteil in meinem anderen PC ziemlich eingeengt eingebaut ist, aber es ist ein altes Revolution 85+ mit  deutlich mehr power, auf dieses Netzteil schwöre ich heute noch, das war damals sehr sehr teuer meine sogar deutlich über 200€


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...oder aber das ganze nur unglücklich angeschlossen, so dass Grafikkarte und CPU von der selben Leitung gespeist werden.
> Ja, zwei +12V Rails zu haben, ist echt kacke...
> 
> Insbesondere, wenn sie so verteilt sind, wie beim Enermax (zwei Rails an einer 12pin Buchse)...


 
Beim Triathlor?


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. November 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Beim Triathlor?


Triathlor FC, ja.


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Triathlor FC, ja.


 
Ja stimmt ja.
Das Triathlor hat nur zwei Schienen. 
Bei bis 700 Watt ist das schon echt schwach und erinnert an die Pure Power Modelle L7 Modelle in der Leistungsklasse die ja auch nicht wirklich super sind.


----------



## poiu (7. Dezember 2013)

die FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Xilenser 500, 500W ATX 2.3 (passiv) (AU-500FL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Xilenser 400, 400W ATX 2.3 (passiv) (AU-400FL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

sind unglaublich günstig geworden, aber ich waren euch etwas obwohl diese baugleich zu denn be quiet P10 sind, bekommt ihr hier nicht die gleiche Qualität!
Ich hatte das 500W Model hier, PG Wert Probleme, und hat gezirpt wie ein Vogelschwarm


----------



## Nori_GER (7. Dezember 2013)

Hab mal ne Frage.
Taugt das Seasonic 850W Netzteil was das man jetzt bei einem 24 Monate Abo der PCGH mit dabei bekommt. Hab gerade leider keinen Link da ich unterwegs bin.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Dezember 2013)

Nein, da wirklich Single Rail...

Plattform selbst ist aber ein Design mit 2 +12V Leitungen.


----------



## poiu (8. Dezember 2013)

wen ndu sowieos ein Abo abschließt und ein 850W auch verwenden kannst, einziger hacken ist single Rail aber asonsten ganz brauchbar


----------



## extrafighter (9. Dezember 2013)

Hi Leutz,
ein Kumpel von mir hat in seinem Atelco PC folgendes Netzteil : http://www.compucase.de/fileadmin/c...etzteile_Englisch/HEC-400TE-2W1_datasheet.pdf
, da ihm seine Graka zu lahm ist ( GT 610  ) wollte er eine stärkere. Das Problem: Sein Budget ist stark begrenzt. Er möchte bis 120€ ausgeben. Ich habe ihm zur HD 7790 geraten, die brauch ja nur einen 6-Pin Anschluss, den das Netzteil hat. Jetzt meine Frage, packt das Netzteil das überhaupt oder sollte er noch ein neues kaufen.
Ich weiß es ist nicht so toll, aber das Budget ist leider stark begrenzt.

MfG


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2013)

Das Netzteil packt das schon. Keine Sorge.


----------



## poiu (10. Dezember 2013)

ähm 120€ für eine HD7790 wieso keine HD7850 gibt es ab 111€

PCIe mit GPU (AMD/ATI): HD 7850, Speichergröße: ab 1GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und die 7790 gibt für unter 100€

PCIe mit GPU (AMD/ATI): HD 7790, Speichergröße: ab 1GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

aber das Netzteil schafft beide Grakas problemlos


----------



## extrafighter (10. Dezember 2013)

Oh, thx ich war nicht mehr ganz aktuell mit den Preisen. Da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass das Netzteil das packt. Wie ist HEC von der Qualität eig. ? Ist doch ein OEM Fertiger, oder?


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2013)

HEC ist schon ganz i.O. Du musst dir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## extrafighter (10. Dezember 2013)

Ok, thx.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Dezember 2013)

extrafighter schrieb:


> Wie ist HEC von der Qualität eig?


Kommt drauf an, von welchem Gerät du gerade sprichst.

Von ziemlich schrottig bis ganz OK ist da alles vertreten.
Die liefern halt, was der Auftraggeber gern hätte...


----------



## extrafighter (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich meinte das von mir oben genannte 400 Watt Netzteil.
http://www.compucase.de/fileadmin/c...etzteile_Englisch/HEC-400TE-2W1_datasheet.pdf


----------



## poiu (11. Dezember 2013)

stefan steht doch oben  

das HEC 400 ist okay, hat auch ein PCie Stecker dabei also keine sorge solange es keine R9 290 wird


----------



## kartorschkaboy (11. Dezember 2013)

frage: kann ich eine gtx 560 ti an ein 400 watt cooler master neteil berteiben wenn dies auf einer der 2 12volt schienen 18A hat?


----------



## ich111 (11. Dezember 2013)

Das genaue Modell wäre interessant und natürlich das restliche System


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Dezember 2013)

Welches 400W Cooler Master?

Weil da gibts auch einige Teile, die durchaus in die Kategorie 'Schrott' fallen. Extreme Power zum Beispiel.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2013)

kartorschkaboy schrieb:


> frage: kann ich eine gtx 560 ti an ein 400 watt cooler master neteil berteiben wenn dies auf einer der 2 12volt schienen 18A hat?


 
Ist es etwa das Extreme Power made by AcBel?
Wenn ja hat Stefan schon alles dazu gesagt.


----------



## _chiller_ (13. Dezember 2013)

Kurze Frage:
Mein Enermax Modu 87+ 500W(600W Version zur Info verlinkt) wird bald wegen einem Defekt zu Enermax geschickt. Falls das Teil irreparabel beschädigt sein sollte, werden die mir ja sicherlich ein Ersatzgerät andrehen. Jetzt habe ich gesehen das Enermax vor kurzem eine neue Generation an Netzteilen vorgestellt hat, das entsprechende Pendant zu meinem wäre dann wohl das:
Enermax Revolution X't 530W ATX 2.4 (ERX530AWT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Von hardwareluxx gibt es schon einen Test zu einem kleineren Modell:
Enermax Revolution X't 430W im Test

Obwohl das Netzteil ein gutes Testergebnis bekommen hat, gefällt es mir überhaupt nicht. Mein Netzteil besitzt drei 12V-Schaltungen während das neue Modell ein Single-Rail Teil ist. Das modulare Kabelsystem fällt bei meinem auch wesentlich größer aus. Die Effizienz liegt sogar unter dem E9 von BQT, mein Netzteil war damals eines der besten auf dem Markt was die Effizienz angeht. Und der Lüfter des neuen Modells wird unter Last sehr laut, mein Netzteil liegt bei 100% Last bei 0,2 Sone.
Tja was mach ich nun, bei dem neuen Modell kann ich auch gleich mein Pure Power behalten. Oder soll ich den Jungs von Enermax anbieten ein bisschen drauf zu zahlen und gleich ein Platimax zu nehmen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Dezember 2013)

Denke eher, dass sie dir 'nen Revo 87+ schicken werden und nicht das Revo X't...
Das Revo X't lief ja auch intern unter Triathlor Gold...


----------



## _chiller_ (13. Dezember 2013)

Na das will ich mal hoffen. So wie die Tests klingen ist das Revo 87+ eine Weiterentwicklung meines Modu 87+ und kein komplett anderes Modell oder?


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Dezember 2013)

Nee, is 'nen komplett neuentwickeltes PCB...

Aber halt der Nachfolger vom Modu 87+...


----------



## _chiller_ (13. Dezember 2013)

Achso, ist das Revo 87+ denn trotzdem empfehlenswert?


----------



## poiu (13. Dezember 2013)

ja ist okay, das Modu war damals aber eine ecker besser


----------



## Drizztly (20. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Netzteil-Experten,

ich brauch ein neues Netzteil für meinen PC:
i5-3570K
Asus GTX770 DCII OC

Mein Gehäuse ist ein Silverstone Fortress FT03B. Daher wäre ein modulares/vollmodulares ganz gut da ich evtl auch gerne Kabel selber anpassen und crimpen möchte aufgrund der kurzen Kabelwege und des eher bescheidenen Platzes für Kabelmanagment.

Die Qual der Wahl: be quiet: E9 480W, P10 550W oder Sea Sonic X-650 oder Enermax Platimax 500W ??


----------



## blautemple (21. Dezember 2013)

Entweder das P10 oder das E9


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Dezember 2013)

Nabend,

Habe da mal eine Frage. Würde mein momentanes 400 Watt Netzteil mit einer GTX 770 mithalten können?


----------



## _chiller_ (22. Dezember 2013)

Um welches Netzteil handelt es sich denn?


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Dezember 2013)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Um welches Netzteil handelt es sich denn?


 
Um das hier:

http://www.atelco.de/300+-+400+Watt/cougar+a+400/1/36386/Cougar+A+v2+400+Watt.article


----------



## _chiller_ (22. Dezember 2013)

Das Netzteil ist ganz ok, mit der GTX770 wird es fertig wenn du jetzt keinen extremen Prozessor mit 220W TDP hast


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Dezember 2013)

Habe derzeit noch den Phenom x2 560 drinne.


----------



## _chiller_ (22. Dezember 2013)

Dann sollte das passen.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Dezember 2013)

Echt? Also das 400 Watt Netzteil hält des aus mit der GTX 770? Sicher?


----------



## _chiller_ (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab ein Be Quiet Pure Power L8 400W und befeuer damit eine R9 280X die noch eine etwas höhere Leistungsaufnahme hat. Geht problemlos, das Netzteil ist noch nicht voll ausgelastet 

Dein Netzteil kam in Tests mit der vollen Belastbarkeit klar, viele Billignetzteile schalten schon bei 50% oder 80% Belastung ab, daher sehe ich da keine Probleme.


----------



## Topper_Harley (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab noch was zum E9 480CM ,

 Habe mit meiner 780TI dem 3770k mal ein wenig gebencht, also der I7 auf 5,0Ghz und die 780 auf 1280Mhz zieht in den meisten Benchmarks so knapp 490 - 500W aus der Dose. Und da sind meine Komponenten komplett am Limit, mehr last könnte ich nicht produzieren in Benchmarks.

 In spielen und 24/7 Einstellungen also CPU 4,5Ghz GPU 1200Mhz, zieht das System max. 420W

 Noch ne kleine Stroy:

 Habe mal Furmark gestartet weil ich eigentlich nur sehen wollte wie sich der Rechner aufheizt, als ich dann nach 30Min wieder an den PC ging, sah ich beiläufig mal auf das Leistungsmessgerät ..... 620W ! 30Min lang! Und das BQ hat keine anstanden gemacht irgendwie auszusteigen. Aber Furmark ist ja nun wirklich keine realitätsnahe Anwendung.


----------



## Sethos790 (22. Dezember 2013)

Davon noch die Effizienz abziehen (ca. 87% bei ner Auslastung von 100%), wären ca. 540W. Also noch im Rahmen des machbaren für das E9^^


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Dezember 2013)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Be Quiet Pure Power L8 400W und befeuer damit eine R9 280X die noch eine etwas höhere Leistungsaufnahme hat. Geht problemlos, das Netzteil ist noch nicht voll ausgelastet
> 
> Dein Netzteil kam in Tests mit der vollen Belastbarkeit klar, viele Billignetzteile schalten schon bei 50% oder 80% Belastung ab, daher sehe ich da keine Probleme.


 
Alles klar ok danke.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Dezember 2013)

wünsche euch allen schöne weihnachten


----------



## Adi1 (24. Dezember 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> wünsche euch allen schöne weihnachten


 
Danke, dass wünsche ich Dir auch .


----------



## poiu (24. Dezember 2013)

Ich wünsche euch schöne Freitage 

Grüße
poiu


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Dezember 2013)

Was haltet ihr von dem Netzteil:

http://www.amazon.de/Sharkoon-WPM600-PC-Netzteil-600-Watt/dp/B005Z37TQK/ref=cm_cmu_pg__header


Was wollte ich mir vllt. holen.


----------



## _chiller_ (25. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da erklärt man dir mühselig das ein 400W-Netzteil reicht und dann kommst du mit einem Singlerail 600W Dingen an, meh ^^

Für deinen PC inklusive baldiger GTX770 reicht ein Be Quiet Pure Power L8 400W aus, wenn du dein Gewissen beruhigen willst, dann nimm ein L8 mit 500W was du aber eigentlich nicht brauchen wirst. Das Sharkoon ist rein von den Leistungsdaten her Schrott bzw. sogar gefährlich.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (25. Dezember 2013)

hör auf chiller
ich hab ne 7970 die mehr Strom braucht als ne 770 und trotzdem hab ich einen maximalen Verbrauch von 360 W an der Steckdose! ->400 W reichen


----------



## ich111 (25. Dezember 2013)

Du hast doch ein Cougar A 400 und wenn du damit zufrieden bist, warum solltest du dann wechseln?


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Dezember 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem Netzteil:
> Sharkoon WPM600 PC-Netzteil: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


Nix.



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Was wollte ich mir vllt. holen.


WARUM ignorierst du so konsequent die ausgesprochenen Empfehlungen?!
Wie jemand sagte: unsere Beratung ist gratis, umsonst sollte sie aber nicht sein!


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Dezember 2013)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wieso denn jetzt gefährlich und Schrott??? 



ich111 schrieb:


> Du hast doch ein Cougar A 400 und wenn du damit zufrieden bist, warum solltest du dann wechseln?


 

Ja habe ich, aber wird bestimmt nicht auf alle Fälle reichen da ich ja noch LED Lüfter habe und dann bald auch noch dazu paar Kaltlichtkathoden!


----------



## ich111 (25. Dezember 2013)

Die Led Lüfter sind praktisch irrelevant.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Dezember 2013)

Finde ich nicht, saugen aber trotzdem Strom! 

(Klar)


----------



## _chiller_ (25. Dezember 2013)

Ein Lüfter zieht vielleicht maximal 3Watt, bei einer Kathode sieht das ähnlich aus. Davon wird dein Cougar jetzt auch nicht sterben 

Zur Frage warum das Netzteil Schrott oder sogar gefährlich ist: Stellen wir dein Sharkoon mal einem Be Quiet L8 400W gegenüber:

Sharkoon:
- 80Plus (also noch unter 80 Plus Bronze)
- Singlerail
- modulares Kabelsystem
- 1*6Pin und 1*8Pin Stromstecker für die Grafikkarte
- keinerlei Testberichte, ein kleineres 500W-Modell hatte Probleme mit der 12V-Schiene

Be Quiet:
- 80Plus Bronze
- zwei 12V-Schienen
- feste Kabel(es gibt ein L8 430W das ähnlich teuer wie das Sharkoon ist und über ein KM verfügt)
- 2*8Pin Stromstecker
- viele Testberichte, auch mit größeren oder kleineren Modellen der Baureihe. Diese sind durchweg sehr gut in anbetracht der Preisklasse.

So, alleine von den technischen Daten liegt das Be Quiet vorne wenn man keine 600Watt braucht. Zum Singlerail gibt es dann einmal das hier:
Why single rail is NOT better than multi rail
Und jetzt stell dir das mal mit deinem PC vor. Singlerail mag bei einem 350W-Netzteil noch nicht so tragisch sein, aber bei einem 600W-Netzteil ist es eben gefährlich bzw. unsinnig 

Da du keine 600W benötigst, kannst du ruhig das BQT L8 400W oder 430W CM nehmen, die sind günstiger oder zumindest ähnlich teuer und bieten eine bessere Technik die dir wenigstens nicht im Extremfall den PC grillt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Dezember 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem Netzteil:
> 
> Sharkoon WPM600 PC-Netzteil: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> ...


 
Das Teil ist Crap.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Dezember 2013)

Ja ok mag sein aber laut Be quiet Experten Modus wäre ich dann sogar mit dem Straight Power 580 Watt Netzeil von sogar schon am Limit. Also wäre von einem 430 Watt wohl ganz zu schweigen. Da hole ich mir wohl das aber wohl das hier. 


Produktdetails be quiet! PURE POWER L8 700W - ATELCO Computer


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Dezember 2013)

Was für ein Experten Modus?
Und was zum Geier willst du mit einem 700 Watt Netzteil?
Und dann auch noch das Teil. Das ist Crap.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Dezember 2013)

Der Experten Modus auf der Be quiet Homepage. 


http://www.bequiet.com/de/psucalculator/expert


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Dezember 2013)

Den kannst du in den Mixer stecken und kräftig rumdrehen lassen.
Solche Netzteilrechner spucken immer viel zu große Werte raus, denn die Hersteller wollen Geld verdienen, und das tun sie, in dem sie stärkere Netzteile verkaufen, denn da ist die Marge größer.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Dezember 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Der Experten Modus auf der Be quiet Homepage.
> PSU-Calculator Expert / Netzteil Rechner


 ...arbeitet mit Worst Case Stromaufnahmen...
Also so um die 20-50W pro HDD. Und jetzt schau mal, was da drauf steht, bei der Dauerbelastung...
Sowas wie 0,5A pro benötigter Spannung (+5V und +12V).

Optische Laufwerke hauen dann irgendwie richtig doll rein - weit von der Praxis entfernt.

Ansonsten:
WARUM fragst du uns überhaupt, wenn dich unsere Meinungen eh nicht interessieren?!

Und, wie vorher sagte, nur weil unsere Beratung nix kostet, heißt das nicht, dass sie umsonst sein muss. Denn wenn es dafür anzeichen gibt, musst du damit rechnen, von der Comunity etwas zurechtgewiesen zu werden.


----------



## Sethos790 (25. Dezember 2013)

Das Sharkoon ist Schrott und der Watt Rechner fürn Arsch 

Behalte das A400, das bietet genügend Leistung um nen 4770K + GTX780 zu versorgen.


----------



## _chiller_ (25. Dezember 2013)

Ich hätte hier ein noch günstigeres Netzteil mit noch mehr Watt 
http://www.amazon.de/MS-Tech-MS-N95...F8&qid=1387996725&sr=8-1&keywords=MS-Tech+950
Das heißt aber nicht das das Netzteil doppelt so gut ist wie ein 430W von Be Quiet oder das du damit deinen PC gefahrlos betreiben kannst. Hör doch einfach auf uns!

Und nun guck dir mal meine Signatur an, ich habe einen ähnlichen PC wie du was die Leistungsaufnahme angeht und trotzdem dreht mein 400W-Netzteil Däumchen. Wozu brauchst du dann eins mit 700W?


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Dezember 2013)

Ja ok. Aber falls das nicht stimmt und mein PC dann doch komplett ausschaltet bzw. abschmiert, dann MUSS definitiv ein anderes her.


----------



## _chiller_ (25. Dezember 2013)

Das stimmt und dann meldest du dich am besten nochmal. Ich bin gespannt ob dein Cougar bei einer GTX770 in die Knie gehen wird, sehr wahrscheinlich nicht


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Dezember 2013)

Das werden wir dann sehen!


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Dezember 2013)

Also mein 400W Cougar (Power, nicht A!) zickt momentan auch gern etwas rum. Aber das liegt schlicht daran dass der Schalter kaputt ist...


----------



## watercooled (25. Dezember 2013)

Lol das ja ne Diskussion hier  Zeuss du darfst den Herren hier ruhig glauben schenken.
Dein Cougar macht das gut mit.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Dezember 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Lol das ja ne Diskussion hier  Zeuss du darfst den Herren hier ruhig glauben schenken.
> Dein Cougar macht das gut mit.


 
Werde ich dann auch sobald die GTX 770 angeschlossen ist.


----------



## Threshold (26. Dezember 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ja ok. Aber falls das nicht stimmt und mein PC dann doch komplett ausschaltet bzw. abschmiert, dann MUSS definitiv ein anderes her.


 
Ja. *Wenn*.
Das haben wir doch besprochen.
Probiere das Cougar aus. Wenn es nicht reicht wird es abschalten. Mehr wird nicht passieren. Und dann hast du eben die Gewissheit dass du ein neues Netzteil brauchst.
Und ein 700 Watt Netzteil brauchst du nicht.
Du kannst das Straight E9 mit 450 Watt nehmen. Das wird reichen.
Wenn du KM willst nimmst du das E9 cm480.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (29. Dezember 2013)

Welches hier aufgelisteten Netzteile für pc mit amd fx 8320@4ghz und vermutlich bald 2 mal 290 cf.
http://www.computerbase.de/preisvergleich/?in=&fs=purepower+l8

Oder doch lieber ein anderes?


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Dezember 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. *Wenn*.
> Das haben wir doch besprochen.
> Probiere das Cougar aus. Wenn es nicht reicht wird es abschalten. Mehr wird nicht passieren. Und dann hast du eben die Gewissheit dass du ein neues Netzteil brauchst.
> Und ein 700 Watt Netzteil brauchst du nicht.
> ...


 
Ja sobald die anderen restlichen Komponenten kommen werde ich es sofort machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2013)

silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> Welches hier aufgelisteten Netzteile für pc mit amd fx 8320@4ghz und vermutlich bald 2 mal 290 cf.
> purepower l8 - Preisvergleich - ComputerBase
> 
> Oder doch lieber ein anderes?


 
Gar keins davon.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (29. Dezember 2013)

Welches dann?
Budget währe so um die 80.
(als Student hat man es hald leider nicht immer so dicke)


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du zwei Grafikkarten betreiben willst, solltest du beim Netzteil nicht sparen.
Für 80€ bekommst du nichts Gescheites.


----------



## _chiller_ (29. Dezember 2013)

Wer knapp 800Euro für zwei Grafikkarten ausgeben kann, der sollte auch ein entsprechendes Netzteil haben. Für die genannte Konfiguration würde ich dieses Netzteil empfehlen, eventuell noch eine Nummer größer wenn noch übertaktet werden soll:
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W ATX 2.31 (P10-750W/BN202) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## silent-hunter000 (29. Dezember 2013)

Mein Problem dabei ist einfach, dass ich da absulut keinen Unterschied (vom Kabelmanagement abgesehen) zu dem von mir ausgewählten sehe.
( im Gegensatz zu den Grafikkarten wo die Mehrleistung ersichtlich ist, momentan soll eh nur eine verbaut werden, die Zweite folgt später)

http://www.computerbase.de/preisvergleich/be-quiet-pure-power-l8-700w-atx-2-4-bn225-a960680.html


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (29. Dezember 2013)

silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> (als Student hat man es hald leider nicht immer so dicke)


 
Aber für 2 Grakas hat mans dicke was?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2013)

silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> Mein Problem dabei ist einfach, dass ich da absulut keinen Unterschied (vom Kabelmanagement abgesehen) zu dem von mir ausgewählten sehe.


 
Dann mach die Netzteile mal auf, dann siehst du einen Unterschied.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (29. Dezember 2013)

Du wirst den Unterschied sehen, wenn deine Hardware brennt. Also hör auf Quanti, weil er Ahnung hat, welche du bei NTs offensichtlich nicht hast.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (29. Dezember 2013)

Hab oben editiert, das mit der 2. Graka hab ich zum dazuschreiben vergessen.
Eine Verbesserung zum derzeit verbauten (Thermaltake Hamburg 530 Watt (leider das Neue)) sollte es ja wohl geben.


----------



## _chiller_ (29. Dezember 2013)

silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> Mein Problem dabei ist einfach, dass ich da absulut keinen Unterschied (vom Kabelmanagement abgesehen) zu dem von mir ausgewählten sehe.
> ( im Gegensatz zu den Grafikkarten wo die Mehrleistung ersichtlich ist, momentan soll eh nur eine verbaut werden, die Zweite folgt später)
> 
> be quiet! Pure Power L8 700W ATX 2.4 (BN225) - Preisvergleich - ComputerBase


Bei Netzteilen wird die 12V-Schiene am meisten Belastet, grade wenn im PC zwei dicke Grafikkarten verbaut sind. Beim Pure Power würden zwei dicke R9 290 und ein AMD FX an zwei 12V-Leitungen ziehen die mit 30 bzw. 35A dann so ziemlich am Ende wären. Das Dark Power Pro hat ganze 4 12V-Leitungen wo die Leistung viel besser aufgeteilt werden kann, jede Komponente kann problemlos versorgt werden. So ganz nebenbei ist das Dark Power auch auf solche Systeme ausgelegt, das Pure Power nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2013)

silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> Hab oben editiert, das mit der 2. Graka hab ich zum dazuschreiben vergessen.
> Eine Verbesserung zum derzeit verbauten (Thermaltake Hamburg 530 Watt (leider das Neue)) sollte es ja wohl geben.


 
Schlechter als das Hamburg geht es auch kaum.
Trotzdem ist ein Pure Power für den Multi GPU Betrieb einfach nicht geeignet. Gilt auch für das Straight E9.
Entweder du investierst mehr Geld ins Netzteil oder du begräbst erst mal das Abenteuer Multi GPU.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (29. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt wirds zum Glück für mich verständlicher. (Wenn auch nicht leistbarer)
Gäbe es irgendwelche Alternativen im maximal 100-110 Euro Segment?
(Das wars wohl mit der geplanten Ram Erweiterung)


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2013)

Du brauchst eben ein 700-800 Watt Netzteil für dein Vorhaben und gute Netzteile in diesem Bereich kosten halt mehr. Das ist eben so.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (29. Dezember 2013)

Ok.
Hzl. Dank für die gute Beratung und schnelle Hilfe.

Dann werden wir (n Kumpel und ich) wohl noch einmal darüber beraten ob wir die Möglichkeit eine 2. graka hinzuzuziehen sein lassen, oder nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2013)

Frag dich doch auch, ob eine zweite Karte überhaupt notwendig ist.
Solange du in Full HD spielst, brauchst du eigentlich keine zweite Karte.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (29. Dezember 2013)

Wir spielen zwar in full hd.
Am liebsten aber verwenden wir 4k downsampling und damit steigt die benötigte Leistung eben sehr stark an.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (29. Dezember 2013)

Kauft halt erstmal eine Karte und ein gutes NT und dann in ein paar Monaten die 2. (wenn ihr sie unbedingt braucht).


----------



## silent-hunter000 (29. Dezember 2013)

So ist es ja eh (wie vorher schon erwähnt geplant)


----------



## Frosdedje (31. Dezember 2013)

Der "el-cheapo Roundup" von hardwareinsights.com für das Jahr 2013 ist jetzt da und  für dieses Jahr wurden zehn Katastrophen
PC-Netzteile mit angegebenen Nennleistungen zwischen 350- bis 850W unter die Lupe genommen. 
Unter den Kandiaten ist auch eines von Codegen mit 450W, eine Kopie eines Cooler Master GX-Modells
mit angeblichen 850W und Andyson-Elektronik, ein unbekanntes Netzteil (ATX2000) und ein verstecktes 
Huntkey CP 350W vertreten.

Zu den Ergebnissen braucht es keine große Worte d.h in den meisten Fällen gab es eine Auswahl 
zwischen Pest und Cholera, sei es bei der Nennleistung, der Spannungsregelung, Elektronik, 
Restswelligkeite auf den Leitungen usw.


----------



## poiu (31. Dezember 2013)

Ist ja nettes NT silvester am ENde des Artikels  

Hardware Insights 2013 el cheapo PSU roundup - YouTube


----------



## Frosdedje (31. Dezember 2013)

Und das Gnze noch mit dem Song "Time To Say Goodbye" garnieren, denn dieser Song unterstreicht die hochgehenden Crap-Netzteile perfekt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes Neues.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Januar 2014)

Reicht das Cougar A400 auch mit einer GTX 780 oder R9 290 aus?


----------



## _chiller_ (1. Januar 2014)

Gehen tut das, aber ein gutes Gefühl darfst du dabei nicht haben wenn das Netzteil nicht mehr das jüngste ist. Kauf dir bei Zeiten lieber ein neues Netzteil


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Januar 2014)

Jo werde ich wohl tun.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (2. Januar 2014)

Sooo.
Nach dem jetzt Crossfire bei mir vom Tisch ist, wollte ich noch einmal nach einem passendem Netzteil fragen.

Betrieben werden soll ein stark übertakteter amd fx 8320 mit einer r9 290x (vermutlich auch übertaktet)

Wichtig sind mir beim Netzteil eigentlich nur, dass es hält was auf der Verpackung steht und das es halbwegs leise ist. (womit eh gleich einmal 70 Prozent ausscheiden). Hersteller usw ist mir egal. Nett währe vlt. noch abnehmbare Kabel und ein nachlaufender Lüfter.

http://www.computerbase.de/preisver...m-630w-atx-2-31-l8-cm-630w-bn182-a674416.html
Derzeit habe ich das hier im Auge, was zugleich auch schon der Maximalpreis ist.

Bin für bessere Vorschläge offen und dankbar.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (2. Januar 2014)

Ich würde zu einem E9 mit ca.450-500 Watt greifen. Modell mit KM hat glaube ich 480W (Preis weis ich gerade nicht und kann auch nicht wirklich nachschauen, da ich unterwegs bin).


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2014)

Das Straight E9 CM480 reicht aus. Das L8 mit 630 Watt ist nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (2. Januar 2014)

Ok Danke!
Wo liegen denn die unterschiede in der Ausstattung zwischen L8 und L9


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2014)

Das E9 ist effizienter, bietet bessere Garantien und hat besser Kabel die vor allem länger sind.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (2. Januar 2014)

Ahh.
Danke.
Ich hoffe die 430watt reichen, denn CB hat wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre mit einer r9 290x und einem i7 um die 400 Watt Verbrauch gemessen und mein fx ist sicher nicht sparsamer.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Januar 2014)

Corsair wird gerad von Paul (von HardOCP) im Jonnyguru Forum für die Review Samples a bisserl (mehr) gebasht...


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2014)

Sehr geil wie sich das Corsair Männchen dreht und wendet und es am Ende doch nur heiße Luft ist was raus kommt.


----------



## Sefyu_TR (2. Januar 2014)

Findet ihr es denn richtig, dass wenn ein System als frei erfundenes Beispiel 400 Watt zieht und man darauf bewusst ein 430W Netzteil verbaut? Mir gefällt die Vorstellung der Auslastung überhaupt nicht..... deshalb werkelt ein 730W in meinem 7870 CF mit AMD Phenom 6-Kern @ 4GHz. Das könnte mit Sicherheit auch ein 550W NT bewerkstelligen, aber eben mit entsprechend hoher Auslastung. 
Hab mir auch mal sagen lassen dass NTs effizienter arbeiten wenn sie nicht weit über der Hälfte ausgelastet sind...


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sehr geil wie sich das Corsair Männchen dreht und wendet und es am Ende doch nur heiße Luft ist was raus kommt.


Ja, is normal, bei denen. Zum Teil werden die auch beleidigend, wenn man nicht deren Meinung ist...

Das schlimmste ist aber, dass er am Ende auch noch zugibt, dass es explizit Pressesamples von Corsair gibt. 
Somit gibt er zu, dass Corsair Geräte, die an die Presse gehen explizit für die Presse hergestellt werden, sei es durch Selektion oder aber durch eine speziell angepasste Fertigung.



Sefyu_TR schrieb:


> Findet ihr es denn richtig, dass wenn ein System als frei erfundenes Beispiel 400 Watt zieht und man darauf bewusst ein 430W Netzteil verbaut? Mir gefällt die Vorstellung der Auslastung überhaupt nicht..... deshalb werkelt ein 730W in meinem 7870 CF mit AMD Phenom 6-Kern @ 4GHz. Das könnte mit Sicherheit auch ein 550W NT bewerkstelligen, aber eben mit entsprechend hoher Auslastung.
> Hab mir auch mal sagen lassen dass NTs effizienter arbeiten wenn sie nicht weit über der Hälfte ausgelastet sind...


Ja, aufnehmen ist mehr als OK.
Das 730W Pure Power war eine blöde Idee, weils ein Gruppenreguliertes Gerät mit nur zwei +12V Leitungen ist.


----------



## ich111 (2. Januar 2014)

Sefyu_TR schrieb:


> Findet ihr es denn richtig, dass wenn ein System als frei erfundenes Beispiel 400 Watt zieht und man darauf bewusst ein 430W Netzteil verbaut? Mir gefällt die Vorstellung der Auslastung überhaupt nicht..... deshalb werkelt ein 730W in meinem 7870 CF mit AMD Phenom 6-Kern @ 4GHz. Das könnte mit Sicherheit auch ein 550W NT bewerkstelligen, aber eben mit entsprechend hoher Auslastung.
> Hab mir auch mal sagen lassen dass NTs effizienter arbeiten wenn sie nicht weit über der Hälfte ausgelastet sind...


 Toll, dann hast du unter Vollast eine schöne Effizienz, da der Rechner aber selten so viel säuft ist die Effizienz meistens unterirdisch


----------



## Sefyu_TR (2. Januar 2014)

Ein gruppenreguliertes Gerät... Aaaaahja ... Das heißt? 
Bin kein großer NT Crack, aber ich hole mir ungern ein Netzteil, das mir ständig so eine hohe Auslastung hat. Stattdessen schüttelt es die Power unbeeindruckt aus dem Ärmel und unter Volllast hängt es nicht bei 80% aufwärts. Das sagt mir der gesunde Menschenverstand


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2014)

Sefyu_TR schrieb:


> Ein gruppenreguliertes Gerät... Aaaaahja ... Das heißt?



Das heißt dass du es eigentlich wegschmeißen kannst.



Sefyu_TR schrieb:


> Bin kein großer NT Crack, aber ich hole mir ungern ein Netzteil, das mir ständig so eine hohe Auslastung hat. Stattdessen schüttelt es die Power unbeeindruckt aus dem Ärmel und unter Volllast hängt es nicht bei 80% aufwärts. Das sagt mir der gesunde Menschenverstand



Trotzdem Unsinn denn wenn ein Netzteil bei 70 oder 80% läuft ist es nicht weniger wild für das Netzteil als wenn es mit 50% läuft.
Aber im Idle ist dein Netzteil grottenschlecht weil die Effizienz für den Hintern ist.
Dazu noch gruppenreguliert und nur 2 Rails.

Das L8 CM730 ist nett verpackter Elektroschrott. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Januar 2014)

Sefyu_TR schrieb:


> Ein gruppenreguliertes Gerät... Aaaaahja ... Das heißt?


Das die Gruppe reguliert wird. Also +12V und +5V zusammen.



Sefyu_TR schrieb:


> Bin kein großer NT Crack, aber ich hole mir ungern ein Netzteil, das mir ständig so eine hohe Auslastung hat.


Warum?! Weil du die Effizienz vergessen hast?! 400 * 0,85 = 340W. Also statt ein Netzteil, was so ungefähr zu 70% ausgelastet ist, holst dir eins, das maximal zu 50% ausgelastet ist. Macht Sinn - NOT.



Sefyu_TR schrieb:


> Stattdessen schüttelt es die Power unbeeindruckt aus dem Ärmel und unter Volllast hängt es nicht bei 80% aufwärts. Das sagt mir der gesunde Menschenverstand


Boh, krass, unglaubisch viel Power ey.
Warum hast dir kein 1000W Gerät gekauft?! Nach der Argumentation...
Sorry, aber wenn du von einem Thema wenig bis gar nix verstehsst, solltest du dich besser zurück halten und nicht irgendwelche Aussagen raushauen...

Ganz ab davon hab ich hier was zu dem Thema überdimensionierte Netzteile geschrieben.

Grundsätzlich: Es ist sinnfrei, mehr Watt zu kaufen, stattdessen hättest du dir ein besseres Gerät kaufen sollen. Aber dann hättest halt nicht mit Watt prahlen können. Zumal mehr Watt auch gleichbedeutend mit mehr Schaden im Fehlerfall ist.


----------



## Sefyu_TR (2. Januar 2014)

Jetzt geht dieses runtermachen wieder los...


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Januar 2014)

Und wieder so jemand, der irgendwas überdimensioniertes gekauft hat und nach dem Hinweis, dass das nicht so toll war, allergisch drauf reagiert...

Wie wäre es, wenn du nächstes mal fragst, bevor du ein Netzteil kaufst? Und nicht einfach irgendwas drauf los kaufst, wir dir sagen, dass das eine blöde Idee war und du das nicht einsehen möchtest?!
Wenn man fragt, muss man auch damit rechnen, dass jemand anderes anderer Meinung ist und dass man auf die Nase gebunden bekommt, dass man was falsch gemacht hat, was in deinem Fall recht offensichtlich der Fall ist.

Noch einmal: Dein Rechner verbraucht keine 400W und du hast ein 730W Netzteil, was in etwa zur Hälfte ausgelastet ist...


Gut, dass man Crossfire idR auch nicht mit Low End Grafikkarten wie der 7870 macht, ist auch klar...
Man nimmt halt so lang die größeren GPUs, bis es nicht mehr geht und erst dann nimmt man mehrere davon.


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2014)

Sefyu_TR schrieb:


> Und schon wieder so ein Allwissender der alles als Schrott betitelt und mit Phrasen a la kannste wegschmeißen ankommt. Gott bei solchen Menschen verderben mir die Forenregeln die angebrachte Reaktion.


 
Weil du eben keine Ahnung von der Materie hast.
Hättest du die, hättest du dir das Netzteil nicht gekauft sondern ein besseres.


----------



## Sefyu_TR (2. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das heißt dass du es eigentlich wegschmeißen kannst.
> 
> Aber im Idle ist dein Netzteil grottenschlecht weil die Effizienz für den Hintern ist.
> Dazu noch gruppenreguliert und nur 2 Rails.
> ...



Und schon wieder so ein Allwissender der alles als Schrott betitelt und mit Phrasen a la kannste wegschmeißen ankommt. Gott bei solchen Menschen verderben mir die Forenregeln die angebrachte Reaktion.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum?! Weil du die Effizienz vergessen hast?! 400 * 0,85 = 340W. Also statt ein Netzteil, was so ungefähr zu 70% ausgelastet ist, holst dir eins, das maximal zu 50% ausgelastet ist. Macht Sinn - NOT.
> 
> Boh, krass, unglaubisch viel Power ey.
> Warum hast dir kein 1000W Gerät gekauft?! Nach der Argumentation...
> ...



Sag mal bist du auf den Kopf gefallen? Wer hat hier mit irgendwas geprahlt? Ich habe hier eine Frage gestellt, nämlich bezüglich der 430W und dem 400W Netzteil und mehr nicht. Seit wann sind 730W für süße 80€ was zum Prahlen in was für einer Welt lebst du? Gehst du auch mit einem Opel Insignia in die Stadtmitte und lässt die Reifen quietschen oder was? Ich habe gesagt, dass mir mal was zwecks Effizienz GESAGT wurde, nicht dass ich der selben Meinung bin oder groß anfange mir Gedanken über die Effizienz mache. 

Ich will keine hohe Auslastung bei einem Netzteil und Punkt. Gott was für kleinkarierte Helden mit den dicksten Internet-Eiern hier unterwegs sind und gleich abgehen wenn ein Unwissender mal kommt und seine Ansicht teilt und fragt ob diese Ok ist.


----------



## Sefyu_TR (2. Januar 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und wieder so jemand, der irgendwas überdimensioniertes gekauft hat und nach dem Hinweis, dass das nicht so toll war, allergisch drauf reagiert...
> 
> Dein Rechner verbraucht keine 400W und du hast ein 730W Netzteil, was in etwa zur Hälfte ausgelastet ist...
> 
> ...




Ich reagiere nicht allergisch darauf sondern ihr in euren Antworten. Ja, so ist es und mehr als diese Auslastung will ich auch nicht haben. Tja siehst mal, jetzt hab ich für 300€ seinerzeit schon nahezu die selbe Power gehabt wie jetzt erst die 290X und komme nicht mal auf 70 Grad. Nur weil manche erst CF einsetzen wenn Single GPUs nicht mehr können ist es nicht Gesetz. 

Das wird mir zu dumm. Macht weiter ihr Weltmeister


----------



## ich111 (2. Januar 2014)

Das 730W Gerät hat vermutlich fast die gleiche Ausstattung wie das 530W oder 430W Gerät und daher lebt das auch nicht länger etc.

Guppenreguliert heißt, dass das Netzteil 5V und 12V nicht getrennt regeln kann. Wenn jetzt 12V stark belastet wird und 5V kaum, was bei einem aktuellen Rechner mit starker bzw. viel verbrauchender CPU und Graka der Fall ist, dann bricht die 12V ein und das Netzteil hat nun zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder es regelt nacht und zieht die 5V hoch oder es macht nichts und die 12V liefert nicht genug Spannung.

Halt auch nur wenn es eine gutes Multi GPU Profil gibt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Januar 2014)

Um mal dieses leidige Thema abzuschließen und zu meinem Diskussionspunkt zurück zu kommen:


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Corsair wird gerad von Paul (von HardOCP) im Jonnyguru Forum für die Review Samples a bisserl (mehr) gebasht...


 
Corsair hat eingestanden, dort einen eigenen Bestand für Pressemuster zu führen. Wollte eigentlich gern 'nen bisserl über dieses Thema diskutieren und weniger, ob man ein 730W Netzteil für einen sub 350W Rechner haben müsste...


----------



## ich111 (2. Januar 2014)

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage ob die einfach x beliebige Modelle nehmen, sich die schönen raussuchen oder extra Netzteile mit schönen Caps etc. bestücken


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Januar 2014)

Goldensamples sind ja leider keine Seltenheit, das macht nicht nur Corsair


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Corsair hat eingestanden, dort einen eigenen Bestand für Pressemuster zu führen. Wollte eigentlich gern 'nen bisserl über dieses Thema diskutieren und weniger, ob man ein 730W Netzteil für einen sub 350W Rechner haben müsste...


 
Ja. Das ist schon fast an Peinlichkeit nicht zu überbieten was die da abziehen.



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Goldensamples sind ja leider keine Seltenheit, das macht nicht nur Corsair



Richtig. Hat Super Flower auch mal gemacht.
Aber das mit dem Zugeben ist doch neu.


----------



## Shadow Complex (3. Januar 2014)

Das interessante ist ja, dass ein Kumpel von mir, der Tests über Corsair Netzteile verfasst hat, defekte Netzteile erhalten hat. Die Dinger hatten einen exorbitanten Stand-By Verbrauch...

Und will Corsair mit dem vorherigen Testen nicht genau so etwas vermeiden? DOA...


----------



## Jolly91 (3. Januar 2014)

Sind die Kabel des Seasonic X-750 KM3 länger als die des X-560, oder gleich lang?


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. Das ist schon fast an Peinlichkeit nicht zu überbieten was die da abziehen.


Normal, bei denen.
Schau doch mal im Anandtech Forum, Corsair AX1200, wie der Yellowbeard da andere Leute anfährt, die nicht seiner Meinung waren.
Oder in manch anderen Foren, wo dann dein Account gesperrt wird, wenn du etwas böses zu Corsair Netzteilen sagst...



Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Das interessante ist ja, dass ein Kumpel von mir, der Tests über Corsair Netzteile verfasst hat, defekte Netzteile erhalten hat. Die Dinger hatten einen exorbitanten Stand-By Verbrauch...
> Und will Corsair mit dem vorherigen Testen nicht genau so etwas vermeiden? DOA...


Naja, Transportschäden lassen sich kaum vermeiden, die sind auch einer der Gründe, warum so viel kaputt geht...



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Sind die Kabel des Seasonic X-750 KM3 länger als die des X-560, oder gleich lang?


Schau doch bei Seasonic nach, schreib denen 'ne eMail.

Denke aber nicht, dass es hier 'nen großen Unterschied gibt...


----------



## Jolly91 (3. Januar 2014)

Auf der Seite von Seasonic fand ich nichts, hab gestern eine Weile google befragt, aber es gab mir keine Antwort. Denke aber auch, das es gleich sein wird.


----------



## Verminaard (3. Januar 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schau doch mal im Anandtech Forum, Corsair AX1200, wie der Yellowbeard da andere Leute anfährt, die nicht seiner Meinung waren.


 
Ich erkenne hier eine Analogie zu anderen Usern


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Januar 2014)

Mal wieder was, das vom Hersteller echt ******* ist...
Ohne Ankündigung/Erkennungsmöglichkeit die beigelegten Kabelsätze zu ändern, wie es Enermax getan hat...

Dort hat man wohl komplett auf Flachbandkabel umgestellt, wie es scheint. Ohne Ankündigung und Störer auf der Verpackung, ist das schon ziemlich frech...


----------



## poiu (7. Januar 2014)

ich zitiere mich mal selbst aus CB 



			
				Tinpoint schrieb:
			
		

> wie ich bei hartware schrieb finde ich das auch nicht so korrekt, hab schon enermax kontaktiert.
> 
> Übrigens hab ich die Bestätigung bekommen das SuperFlower D. wohl wirklich weg ist bzw nichts mehr zu melden hat und KäseKönig nun hinter SF in Deutschland steht.
> 
> Ob SF D. Pleite ist oder SF sich die rechte gesichert hat, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Verminaard (7. Januar 2014)

Stefan, da Pokerclock den Thread geschlossen hatte, und du da noch nicht geantwortet hattest, waere es toll wenn du es hier nachholen koenntest.
Geht um den Post #87. Deine Erkentniss diesbezueglich koennte relevant sein.

Damit es einfacher ist packe ich meinen Post nochmal hier rein:



Spoiler






Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was  ja auch unterschätzt wird ist was für ein Müll von einigen Geräten ins  Netz gelassen wird - insbesondere von Geräten mit Motoren. Wenn man dann  auf der gleichen Leitung hängt an der auch eine billig(ste)  Bohrmaschine betrieben wird, halte ich es für möglich, dass das die  Ursache für die Ausfälle sein könnten...


     Frage: wie kann eine Bohrmaschine oder ein anderes Geraet mit einem  Motor (Foehn, Waschmaschine, Geschirrspueler, Staubsauger, div.  Kuechengeraete) ein modernes Netzteil wie ein L8 beeinflussen?

Ich hatte dir die Frage schon mal im Netzteildiskussionsthread gestellt, da du genau so eine Aussage in den Raum gestellt hast.
Leider habe ich dort keine Anwort erhalten.
Vielleicht aber hier 

Was mich wundert ist, das, wenn denn ein Geraet dafuer verantwortlich  ist, das 2 Netzteile ausfallen, wieso nur die 2 Netzteile davon  betroffen sind.
Ich glaube nicht das die anderen Geraete wie zumindest Monitor, wenn  nicht auch Drucker, Router, TV usw. nicht minder betroffen waeren.
Diese duerften aber diese Stoerungen ganz gut ueberstanden haben. Immerhin gibt es bei jedem dieser Geraete auch Netzteile.

Ich hatte dieses Thema bei uns im Betrieb heute angeschnitten, was wie wirklich wann warum passieren kann bzw koennte.
Richtig ist das induktive Lastspitzen abgegeben werden koennen.
Richtig ist auch das es in den fruehen 90er Jahren Probleme mit den  damals erhaeltlichen elektronischen Trafos, die auch eine Dimmfunktion  hatten, in Verbindung mit verschiedenen Verbrauchern in deren  Stromkreisen gab. Die Hersteller wiesen explizit darauf hin, das man  fuer diese Art der Trafos extra Stromkreise verwenden sollte. 
Wir sind jetzt 20 Jahre weiter und ich hab in den letzten Jahren  verschiedene Sachen verbaut. Inklusive aktuelle LED Ansteuergeraete. Die  sind aber primaerseitig ziehmlich pflegeleicht gewesen.
Fazit unserer kleinen Diskussion war, das es eigentlich nichts ausmachen  sollte, wenn man kurzzeitig mal einen induktiven Verbraucher im  Stromkreis eines Netzteils betreibt. Immerhin war das die Meinung von 4  Elektrotechnikern die den Beruf nicht erst seit wenigen Tagen ausueben.  Dienstaeltester davon seit ueber 30 Jahren im Betrieb.
Zumindest leben all unsere Steuerungen noch, und die Steckdose, die wir  eigentlich fuer Laptops in den Schaltschraenken verbauen, werden gerne  von Handwerkern fuer diverse Maschinen missbraucht.
Mir ist in all den Jahren jetzt keine defekte SPS vorgekommen oder ein durchgebranntes Netzteil deswegen.

Sollte es aber wie du vermutest, hier Probleme geben koennen, muesste eigentlich ein Hersteller darauf hinweisen.
Zumindest in der Bedienungsanleitung eine Warnung aussprechen und nur  einen Betrieb erlauben, wenn das Netzteil einen eigenen Stromkreis  bekommt.
Hier mal ein Auszug aus der bequiet L8 Anleitung, Thema Warungen und Sicherheitshinweise:



Spoiler



Schrauben    Sie    das    Netzteil    niemals    auf.    Im    Inneren    befinden     sich    Bauteile,    die    
auch    bei    längerem    Nichtgebrauch    hohe    Spannungen    aufweisen    können    und    zu    
lebensbedrohlichen    Verletzungen    führen    können.    
Ein    Netzteil    darf    nur    von    autorisiertem    Fachpersonal    geöffnet    werden!
Achtung! Verwenden Sie nur den mitgelieferten Kabelsatz! Das verwenden von 
nicht    mitgelieferten    Kabeln    (z.B.    Kabel    älterer    Netzteilserien)    kann    zu    einem    De-
fekt    führen!

Die    Garantie    erlischt    durch    Öffnen     von    nicht    autorisiertem    Fachpersonal    und    bei    
beschädigtem Garantiesiegel.Nehmen Sie niemals das Gerät mit nassen oder 
feuchten    Händen    in    Betrieb.    Stecken    Sie    nie    Gegenstände    in    die    Öffnungen     oder    
den Lüfter des Netzteiles. Der Betrieb ist nur in Innenräumen erlaubt! Der Außen-
einsatz    kann    zu    schweren    Schäden    führen.

Führen    Sie    keine    Arbeiten    am    Netzteil    durch,    wenn    sich    dieses    unter    Netzspannung    
befindet.    Immer    den    Netzschalter    auf    „0“    stellen    und    den    Netzstecker    herausziehen.     
Bei    einem    Kurzschluss    im    Gerät,    entfernen    Sie    das    Netzkabel    und    nehmen    Sie    es    
nicht erneut in Betrieb.
Bei    Rauchspuren,    beschädigten    Kabeln    und    Einwirkung    von    Flüssigkeiten    ist    das    
Netzteil sofort vom Stromnetz zu trennen und danach nicht mehr in Betrieb zu 
nehmen.
Dieses Netzteil ist für einen Spannungsbereich zwischen 100 – 240V~ ausgelegt 
und damit universell einsetzbar.

Betreiben    Sie    den    PC    nicht    direkt    neben    einer    Heizung    oder    einer    anderen    Wär-
mequelle, da hierdurch die Lebensdauer aller Komponenten verringert und es zu 
Ausfällen    kommen    kann.    Sorgen    Sie    für    ausreichende    Belüftung    im    PC-Gehäuse    
z.B. durch zusätzliche Lüfter.

Für    den    Fall,    dass    Sie    Ihr    Netzteil    reinigen    wollen,    trennen    Sie    es    komplett    vom    
Stromnetz    und    benutzen    Sie    keine    feuchten    Tücher    oder    Reinigungsmittel.    Reini-
gen    Sie    das    Netzteil    nur    von    außen    mit    Hilfe    eines    trockenen    Tuches.

Nehmen Sie das Netzteil erst nach einer Stunde in Raumluftumgebung in Betrieb, 
da    sich    anderenfalls    Kondenswasser    im    Netzteil    bilden    könnte.



Sorry fuer die Formatierung, war direkt Copy/Paste aus dem Handbuch.

Also ich konnte hier nichts rauslesen, vielleicht bin ich auch blind.
Das einzige was ich gefunden habe war: 


> A.        Überprüfen    Sie    den    korrekten    und    festen    Sitz    der    Stromversorgungskabel    zum
> Netzteil,    sowie    auch    zur    Steckdose.    Idealerweise    benutzen    Sie    eine    separate
> Dose nur für das Computernetzteil.


 Hier wird aber auch nur eine seperate Dose  (Steckdose?) empfohlen. Kein gesondeter Stromkreis, kein expliziter  Ueberspannungsschutz.

Normalerweise sollte ein Netzteil doch in jedem normalen Haushalt  funktionieren, auch wenn die Elektrik dort nicht gerade erst erneuert  wurde.
Was ein normaler Haushalt ist, ist natuerlich auch sehr individuell definierbar.

Wuerde mich ueber eine Antwort freuen 



Danke

mfG
Vermi


----------



## poiu (7. Januar 2014)

das dürfte deine Fragen teilweise beantworten 

komische Stromschwankungen - woher ? - STROMANBIETER - Infos beim Strom-Magazin.de


----------



## Verminaard (7. Januar 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> das dürfte deine Fragen teilweise beantworten
> 
> komische Stromschwankungen - woher ? - STROMANBIETER - Infos beim Strom-Magazin.de


 
Das ist ein Fall wo ein Kran mit einer Anschlussleistung von 65kW an einem Strassenverteiler angehaengt wird.
Das es hier zu Schwankungen kommen kann, wenn dessen Motor anlaeuft ist klar.

Stefan hat aber was von "Geraeten mit Motoren" und "Bohrmaschine" geschrieben. 
Anschlussleistung um die 1000W +/- (meine Anhame).

Das kann man nicht so 1 zu 1 vergleichen.

Deswegen waer eine naehere Ausfuehrung mit Erklaerung seinerseits toll.


----------



## poiu (7. Januar 2014)

steht dort aber auch 



> Es kann aber auch daran liegen, dass irgend ein Nachbar auch ein starkes Gerät hat und das benutzt. Wie z.B. ein Schweißgerät oder elek. Heizungen......



Damit sind alle Geräte gemeint die hohen Einschaltstrom haben oder auch starke E-Motoren 

Solche Schwankungen kann es aber auch durch Betriebe in der nähe geben usw....


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Januar 2014)

Klar kann man das. Du kannst dir auch gar nicht vorstellen, was für einen Mist (billige) Bohrmaschinen in das Netz zurück schmeißen. Da hast einerseits recht hohe Drehzahlen, andererseits auch die guten Gleichstrom Motoren, inklusive Kohlebürsten...
Schau dir halt mal an, wie solch ein Gerät aufgebaut ist und was dort für Bauteile verwendet werden. Teile zum glätten der Spannung gibt es dort nicht, sprich alles, was eine Bohrmaschine (stellvertretend für alle Heimwerkergeräte) ins Stromnetz schmeißt, ist teilweise echt übel. Kannst ja mal ausprobieren, Bohrmaschine hast sicher, jetzt brauchst nur noch eine Möglichkeit, um den Strom bzw die Spannung sichtbar zu machen (=Osziloskop). Das siehst auch recht schön, wenn du durch die 'Lüftungsschlitze' eines Gerätes mit Gleichspannungsmotor schaust. Da siehst dann ordentlich die Funken fliegen.
Siehe dazu auch Wikipedia


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Nachteil der Gleichstrommaschinen sind Funken, die bei den Bürsten entstehen („Bürstenfeuer“). Das Bürstenfeuer ist die Hauptursache für hochfrequente Störungen, die der Motor im Betrieb in das Leitungsnetz zurückspeist und die andere elektrische Verbraucher stören.



Auch bei anderen geräten hast dann einige Spitzen. Wenn du jetzt Klemmen hast, die schon 'nen bisserl gammelig sind, inkl gammeliger Kupferleitungen, dann kanns passieren, dass, wenn z.B. der Kühlschrank an geht, die Spannung kurz abfällt.

Dazu gibts noch solche tollen Sachen wie Fehlspannungen, z.B. durch externe USB Geräte (meist ext. HDDs) verursacht...


----------



## _chiller_ (13. Januar 2014)

Falls es mal wieder Experten gibt die sich das Single-Rail Design schönreden wollen, ich hab hier durch Zufall einen guten link entdeckt:
Antec PSU


----------



## poiu (14. Januar 2014)

kennen wir natürlich, schau mal bei youtube das Video ist von 2010

Problem es ist ein Hersteller Video, ich sage nicht das es getürkt ist nur das du beim Posten gleich unterstellst bekommst 

Deshalb finde ich das Video von Simon besser 

PCGH in Gefahr - Rauchexplosion bei Netzteilkurzschluss | HardwareClips - Dein Hardware Video-Portal

und noch besser ist der Link hier 

Why single rail is NOT better than multi rail

Antec hat damals übrigens mehrere dieser Videos gemacht

Single-Rail-Netzteil ohne OCP | HardwareClips - Dein Hardware Video-Portal

Single-Rail-Netzteil ohne OCP zerstört Mainboard | HardwareClips - Dein Hardware Video-Portal


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Januar 2014)

Gibt da noch zwei Links, die man hier rein schmeißen könnte:
PCI-E Melted - Overclockers UK Forums

Overclockers UK Forums - View Single Post - Corsair AX860 PSU Dead

Im ersten Fall dürften es recht hohe Temperaturen + starke Belastung sein, im zweiten schlicht überlast.


----------



## _chiller_ (14. Januar 2014)

Das sind wirklich tolle Netzteile 

Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom Hersteller Antec? Hierzulande ist der ja eher unbekannt, in der Produktpalette finden sich allerdings so einige Schnäppchen wie extrem günstige Multi-Rail Netzteile mit allen Schutzschaltungen oder sogar Netzteile mit Platineinstufung für unter 100Euro. In Tests habe ich gelesen das der Hersteller zum Teil recht kurzlebige Komponenten verbaut und beim günstigen Netzteil die Lüfter sehr laut sind. Oder gibt es dort in der (sehr unübersichtlichen) Produktpalette einen echten Geheimtipp?


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2014)

Antec lässt derzeit gerne bei Delta fertigen.
Delta Netzteile gibt es aber nicht in leise.


----------



## ich111 (14. Januar 2014)

Aber technisch schauen viele eigentlich recht gut aus, nur könnten die gerne statt 2 Rail 4 Stück verwenden


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2014)

Das ist dann wieder dem Kostendruck geschuldet.
Der Netzteilhersteller spart ja wo es nur geht und wo es nicht sofort auffällt.


----------



## ich111 (15. Januar 2014)

Ich hab dir gestern schon geschrieben, dass mir klar ist, dass da überall die BWLer und das Marketing das Sagen haben

Viel schlimmer ist allerdings, dass fast alle so dermaßen am Lüfter sparen, dass da ein 500W Gold oder Platin Netzteil aufdreht, als müsste es 200-300W Wärme abführen


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2014)

weil ein Lüfter aus Marketing Gründen eigentlich ein Bauteil ist das überflüssig ist.
Leider bestehen die Techniker drauf dass einer eingebaut wird. 
Aber wie du anhand der Corsair RM Serie sehen kannst wird den Technikern immer seltener Gehör geschenkt. Hauptsache billig.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (15. Januar 2014)

Ich habe nach dem Amerika Thema noch eine kleine Anschlußfrage. Abgesehen von der richtig bescheidenen Effizienz, was für Nachteile hat man bei überdimensionierten Netzteilen? Also sagen wir mal 700 Watt bei einem normale single GPU/CPU System kommt man ja mit allem drum und dran bei Vollast auf etwa 350-400 Watt und gurkt im Normalbetrieb dann ja irgendwo bei 150-250 rum was die Effizienz killt, aber sonst?


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2014)

Sonst ist es lauter als ein kleineres Modell der gleichen Baureihe.
Es ist natürlich teurer als ein kleineres Modell.
Kurz gesagt. Ein überdimensioniertes Netzteil bietet keinen Vorteil und deswegen empfiehlt auch keiner sowas.
Dass es in den USA keine brauchbaren Netzteil im normalen Watt Bereich gibt liegt einfach an den Amerikanern selbst. Die akzeptieren das so weil sie sich nicht drum kümmern.
Hier fehlt klar die Aufklärung bzw. das Wissen.


----------



## poiu (15. Januar 2014)

ich verweise (gefühlt zum tausendsten mal) auf mein Review 

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W : Lfter & Lautstrke - Artikel Hartware.net

die RPM Tabelle ist sehr aufschlussreich


----------



## SimplyAlegend (15. Januar 2014)

Hmm klar, Lautstärke habe ich garnicht dran gedacht, wobei, wer Corsair kauft der wird darauf eh nicht achten. Aber ich muss zugeben, dieser kleine Ausflug in amerikanische Hardwaregedankengänge war schon sehr aufschlußreich und ich habe viel über Netzteile dabei gelernt ^^
Jedenfalls, danke für die Antwort.


----------



## poiu (15. Januar 2014)

ja Corsair verbaut überall denn 2,99$ Lüfter


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2014)

in der RM Serie haben sie den neuen drin für 1,99$. 
Der schaltet sich erst ein wenn das Netzteil gerade beim Abschalten wegen Überhitzung ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Januar 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> ja Corsair verbaut überall denn 2,99$ Lüfter


Eher Lüfter, die man für 2.99$ verkaufen kann. Im EK wären das dann eher sowas wie 50cent...
2.99$ wäre eher im Bereich eines FDB Lüfters...


----------



## Multithread (15. Januar 2014)

Wieso produziert eigentlich noch keiner Netzteile wo der Anwender den Lüfter Drauf packen kann/muss? 
Dann könnten die sich sogar den Lüfter ganz sparen, wieder 50 cent gespart


Stimmt es eigentlich das die Singel-Rail Netzteil flute von einer einzelnen Firma herbeigeführt wurde?

Mir fallen auf Anhieb nur noch 2 Hersteller ein die Multirail verbauen, BeQuiet und die Corsair mit USB Link haben teilweise sowas drin. Seasonic hat einige NT's mit 'pseudo' Multirail, die zähle ich jetzt nicht dazu.


----------



## ich111 (15. Januar 2014)

Du hast Enermax und Cougar vergessen, letztere bewegen sich aber weg von 4 Rails und hin zu 2.
Antec hat auch Multirail ohne Ende, aber auch nur mit 2 Rails.

Ja scheint so, als ob PC Power&Cooling uns den ganzen Schrott eingebrockt hat

Aber anderes Thema: Die Pure Power Reihe ist nicht empfehlenswert und die System Power wohl auch nicht, da bin ich aktuell aber noch dran. 

Was außer dem LC haben wir da noch zu empfehlen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Januar 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> Wieso produziert eigentlich noch keiner Netzteile wo der Anwender den Lüfter Drauf packen kann/muss?
> Dann könnten die sich sogar den Lüfter ganz sparen, wieder 50 cent gespart


Bekommt man nicht durch die Safety...
bzw die einzige Möglichkeit, das hin zu bekommen, wäre ein Lüfterloses Netzteil zu bauen und den Lüfteranschluss irgendwie auszuführen und da irgendwie einen Lüfter draufschraubbar zu machen.



Multithread schrieb:


> Stimmt es eigentlich das die Singel-Rail Netzteil flute von einer einzelnen Firma herbeigeführt wurde?


Ja, PC Power & Cooling hießen die Pfosten, die damals MR nicht hin bekommen haben.
Corsair war AFAIR auch einer der ersten Hersteller, die auf diesen Zug aufgesprungen sind, Silverstone hat sich sehr lange gesträubt und war einer der letzten und ist jetzt wieder auf 'Multi Rail', wenn auch nur zwei, zurück gegangen...



Multithread schrieb:


> Mir fallen auf Anhieb nur noch 2 Hersteller ein die Multirail verbauen, BeQuiet und die Corsair mit USB Link haben teilweise sowas drin. Seasonic hat einige NT's mit 'pseudo' Multirail, die zähle ich jetzt nicht dazu.


Naja, Corsair eigentlich gerade nicht...

Eher sowas wie Cougar und InWin. Erstere sind preislich mal völlig daneben, letztere wohl etwas laut, z.T. zu wenig PCIe Anschlüsse (550W GreenMe -> 1 PCie)
Gibt aber auch noch andere...
Der Witz ist, dass man gerade dann, wenn man was billiges will, eher mehrere +12V Leitungen bekommt als bei (vermeintlich) hochwertigen Geräten.
Ein gutes Beispiel hierfür wäre Chieftec...


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> Wieso produziert eigentlich noch keiner Netzteile wo der Anwender den Lüfter Drauf packen kann/muss?
> Dann könnten die sich sogar den Lüfter ganz sparen, wieder 50 cent gespart



Dann kauft sich der Anwender einen 50 Cent Lüfter und meckert dass das Netzteil nach zwei Wochen hops gegangen ist. 



ich111 schrieb:


> Aber anderes Thema: Die Pure Power Reihe ist nicht empfehlenswert und die System Power wohl auch nicht, da bin ich aktuell aber noch dran.
> Was außer dem LC haben wir da noch zu empfehlen?


 
Ja das ist es ja.
Ist das LC Power denn empfehlenswert?
Wie ist da die Rail Verteilung? PCIe und Board auch auf einer Rail?


----------



## ich111 (15. Januar 2014)

Ja Stefan du hast das Teil doch: Was hängt wo?


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Ja Stefan du hast das Teil doch: Was hängt wo?


 
Stefan hat Probleme die Flex anzuwerfen weil seine Sicherung wegen seiner BeQuiet Netzteile immer raus fliegt.  

OK der war jetzt gemein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Januar 2014)

die beiden PCie Anschlüsse sind über beide +12V Rails verteilt.

Generell find ich aber nur zwei +12V Rails einfach mal kacke, denn das kann man nicht wirklich schön/sauber aufteilen. Nur nach Pest und Cholera...
Also eher unschön oder ekelig, was anderes gibts nicht...


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> die beiden PCie Anschlüsse sind über beide +12V Rails verteilt.



Das habe ich mir schon gedacht.
PCIe 8 Pin und dazu dann noch das Mainboard und dann wird die GPU auch noch hübsch übertaktet und dann -- puff.


----------



## ich111 (15. Januar 2014)

Ich weiß jetzt auch von wem Be Quiet die tolle Railverteilung hat: Das Raider hat einfach die Railverteilung des kleinen Aurum verpasst bekommen


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2014)

Jetzt muss noch geklärt werden wie die Rail Verteilung beim E9 450er ist denn das hat ja drei Rails.
Ist denn auf der einen Rail die CPU, auf der zweite ein PCIe und auf dem dritten PCIe, Mainboard, Sata, Pata, USB, Lüfter, Laufwerk, Brenner, Scanner, Drucker?


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir schon gedacht.
> PCIe 8 Pin und dazu dann noch das Mainboard und dann wird die GPU auch noch hübsch übertaktet und dann -- puff.


 Bei 34A sehe ich da ehrlich gesagt kein größeres Problem. Sind ja auch nur 408W, das sollte eigentlich langen. Aber es zeigt mal wieder, dass zwei +12V Rails einfach blöd sind...
OCP wird auch sicher frühestens bei 37-40A auslösen. Gut, kann auch sein, dass die 34A wirklich Ernst gemeint sind und auch 34A meinen...


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2014)

Du hast das Netzteil doch. Kannst du das testen?


----------



## Multithread (15. Januar 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Du hast Enermax und Cougar vergessen, letztere bewegen sich aber weg von 4 Rails und hin zu 2.
> Antec hat auch Multirail ohne Ende, aber auch nur mit 2 Rails.
> 
> Ja scheint so, als ob PC Power&Cooling uns den ganzen Schrott eingebrockt hat




Gerade bei Netzteilen mit 3 Stelligen Ampere beträgen auf 12V+ verstehe ich das single rail design auch nicht mehr, ich will damit ja nicht meine Schweissanlage ersetzten.




ich111 schrieb:


> Aber anderes Thema: Die Pure Power Reihe ist nicht empfehlenswert und die System Power wohl auch nicht, da bin ich aktuell aber noch dran.


Wie kommts?




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Bekommt man nicht durch die Safety...
> bzw die einzige Möglichkeit, das hin zu bekommen, wäre ein Lüfterloses Netzteil zu bauen und den Lüfteranschluss irgendwie auszuführen und da irgendwie einen Lüfter draufschraubbar zu machen.


Semi passive Geräte liesen sich sicher durchaus verkaufen, muss zusätzlich ein guter Temp Schutz hin, aber dann dürfte ja eigentlich nichts mehr dagegen sprechen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Der Witz ist, dass man gerade dann, wenn man was billiges will, eher mehrere +12V Leitungen bekommt als bei (vermeintlich) hochwertigen Geräten.
> Ein gutes Beispiel hierfür wäre Chieftec...


Wird ja immer besser 


Ich hätte noch ein altes RaptorxX NT und ein nich viel älteres Noname(Win 95 Rechner) da, das eh bald in den endgültigen Ruhestand geht, davon könnte ich mal Bilder vom innenleben machen.


----------



## _chiller_ (15. Januar 2014)

Also Antec hat auch viele Netzteile mit mehr als 2 Rails im Programm, das hier schießt übrigens den Vogel ab:
Antec High Current Pro HCP-1200, 1200W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06254-1/0761345-06242-8) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
8Rails!


----------



## ich111 (15. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast das Netzteil doch. Kannst du das testen?


 Wär super


Multithread schrieb:


> Wie kommts?


2 Rails sind ja von Haus aus schon blöd, aber die haben die halt noch ganz dumm verteil bzw. einfach FSP/HEC das überlassen
12V1: Alles außer CPU
12V2: CPU

12V1 ist am glühen, währen sich 12V2 langweilt


_chiller_ schrieb:


> Also  Antec hat auch viele Netzteile mit mehr als 2 Rails im Programm, das  hier schießt übrigens den Vogel ab:
> Antec  High Current Pro HCP-1200, 1200W ATX 2.3  (0761345-06254-1/0761345-06242-8) Preisvergleich | Geizhals  Deutschland
> 8Rails!


 Aber 2 Rails sind halt  blöd, bei 400W sollte es zumindest eine eigene für CPU, eine für  Mainboard und Laufwerke und eine für PCIe sein.
Und das HCP ist schon längst im Abverkauf.

Ich hab jetzt die Shops durchwühlt: Außer dem LC Power findet man nichts brauchbares in dem Preisbereich


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Also Antec hat auch viele Netzteile mit mehr als 2 Rails im Programm, das hier schießt übrigens den Vogel ab:
> Antec High Current Pro HCP-1200, 1200W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06254-1/0761345-06242-8) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 8Rails!


 
Ja. Delta eben. Die bauen eigentlich Multi Rail.
Aber Delta und leise gibt es halt nicht und die letzten Deltas waren auch Single Rail wenn ich nicht irre. 
Vielleicht wissen Stefan oder Poiu da mehr.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast das Netzteil doch. Kannst du das testen?


Ja, aber keinen 1x PCIe auf zwei mal PCIe Adapter. 
Oder was meinst, das ich testen sollte??



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Also Antec hat auch viele Netzteile mit mehr als 2 Rails im Programm, das hier schießt übrigens den Vogel ab:
> Antec High Current Pro HCP-1200, 1200W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06254-1/0761345-06242-8) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 8Rails!


Naja, bei 1200W ist das schon nicht verkehrt...
In dem Bereich solltens schon mindesten 6 sein. Bei 4 Rails muss man in dem Bereich sonst auch schon mit 40-60A arbeiten, was auch nicht soo toll is. 




ich111 schrieb:


> Wär super
> 2 Rails sind ja von Haus aus schon blöd, aber die haben die halt noch ganz dumm verteil bzw. einfach FSP/HEC das überlassen
> 12V1: Alles außer CPU
> 12V2: CPU
> 12V1 ist am glühen, währen sich 12V2 langweilt


Wir sprechen hier von 'nem 400W Netztei, da geht das eigentlich in Ordnung....
Bei dem 500W L8 hast du zwei PCIe Kabel, wo ich befürchten würde, dass sie auf beide +12V Rails verteilt sind.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. Delta eben. Die bauen eigentlich Multi Rail.
> Aber Delta und leise gibt es halt nicht und die letzten Deltas waren auch Single Rail wenn ich nicht irre.
> Vielleicht wissen Stefan oder Poiu da mehr.


Naja, kommt halt drauf an. Gibt eigentlich eher weniger Delta Netzteile mit nur einer +12V Leitung, die machen eigentlich lieber Multi Rail, was auch besser ist...

Wobei das HCP-1200 eigentlich sogar als relativ leise gelten soll. Habs aber nie hier gehabt, kann dazu also nichts verbindliches sagen.


----------



## ich111 (16. Januar 2014)

Halt so viel an eine Rail klemmen bis sich die OCP meldet

Auch wenn es nur 400W sind: Zumindest das Mainboard oder die Laufwerke hättensie zur CPU klemmen können


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, aber keinen 1x PCIe auf zwei mal PCIe Adapter.
> Oder was meinst, das ich testen sollte??



Ich dachte jetzt dass du eine recht starke GPU einbaust und diese noch weiter übertaktest sodass die eine Rail an der PCIe und Board dran hängt entsprechend stark belastet wird.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, bei 1200W ist das schon nicht verkehrt...
> In dem Bereich solltens schon mindesten 6 sein. Bei 4 Rails muss man in dem Bereich sonst auch schon mit 40-60A arbeiten, was auch nicht soo toll is.



Ich hatte mal die Vorstellung gehabt dass Netzteile bis 500 Watt 4 Rails haben. Bis 800 Watt dann 6 Rails und 1000 Watt dann 8 Rails.
Und für die Bencher bauen wir dann noch extra ein 2000 Watt Singel Rail Netzteil mit 80mm² Kabelquerschnitt. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wir sprechen hier von 'nem 400W Netztei, da geht das eigentlich in Ordnung....
> Bei dem 500W L8 hast du zwei PCIe Kabel, wo ich befürchten würde, dass sie auf beide +12V Rails verteilt sind.



Du hast ja nicht unrecht. Bei einem 400 Watt Netzteil wird kaum einer eine AMD R9 290X einbauen.
Trotzdem schade dass die Rail Verteilung nicht CPU/Board auf einer und PCIe auf der anderen ist.
Oder eben 3 Rails einbauen wie das beim E9 der Fall ist.
Ist halt eine Kostenfrage.
Bei 500 Watt sind mir 2 Rails halt zu wenig auch wenn 30 Ampere pro Rail anliegen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, kommt halt drauf an. Gibt eigentlich eher weniger Delta Netzteile mit nur einer +12V Leitung, die machen eigentlich lieber Multi Rail, was auch besser ist...
> 
> Wobei das HCP-1200 eigentlich sogar als relativ leise gelten soll. Habs aber nie hier gehabt, kann dazu also nichts verbindliches sagen.



Ich kenne auch mehr Delta Multi Rail aber in letzter Zeit sind mir auch schon Single Rail Deltas unter gekommen.
Ich hatte das 850er Modell mal getestet und das war dann schon hörbar bei einem i7 965X und zwei GTX 480 jeweils mit OC und Max Last.


----------



## poiu (16. Januar 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, kommt halt drauf an. Gibt eigentlich eher weniger Delta Netzteile mit nur einer +12V Leitung, die machen eigentlich lieber Multi Rail, was auch besser ist...
> 
> Wobei das HCP-1200 eigentlich sogar als relativ leise gelten soll. Habs aber nie hier gehabt, kann dazu also nichts verbindliches sagen.



ist es auch, bis 50% Last würde ich es auch als silent/leise wahrnehmbar bezeichnen
das glauben die meisten wegen dem 80mm Lüfter nicht.

bei Vollast über längere Zeit wird es natürlich wahrnehmbar bis laut, aber das sind alle Netzteile der >1kW Klasse.

Ich würde sogar sagen wenn man sich für multiGPU eine starkes NT kauft dann das Antec HCP 1200W

@Threshold

nicht verwechseln die HCP 750/850W sind Schweine laut, ganz andere Basis, Bauweise und Belüftung


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> @Threshold
> 
> nicht verwechseln die HCP 750/850W sind Schweine laut, ganz andere Basis, Bauweise und Belüftung


 
Kann ich jetzt nicht beurteilen da ich das 1200er Modell nie hatte. Nur das 850er.
Das 1200er hat einen 80mm Lüfter hinten oder?


----------



## poiu (16. Januar 2014)

ja, ich hatte das HCP 750W hier, stefan hat das glaube ich von mir bekommen, das teil war lauter als die Chroma  

es gibt irgendwo im Netz ein test des Vorgänger Antec Quattro 1200W und das war durchgehend leiser als ein BQ P8


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2014)

Hattest du schon mal das High Current Pro Platinum in der Hand?


----------



## poiu (16. Januar 2014)

Nein leider nicht, aber wenn ich da an dioe HCP 140mm vs 80mm denke, hoffe ich doch die haben gelernt wie man den nair flow besser nutzt


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2014)

Mich interessiert das 750 bzw. 850 Watt Modell.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich dachte jetzt dass du eine recht starke GPU einbaust und diese noch weiter übertaktest sodass die eine Rail an der PCIe und Board dran hängt entsprechend stark belastet wird.


Wie gesagt, ist nicht möglich, ohne am Netzteil zu löten bzw Adapter. 
Auf ersteres hab ich gerad keinen Bock, letzteres nicht zur Hand...
UNd selbst wenn, kann/darf da nichts passieren, da die Rails mit 34A sehr stark sind...
Da muss man schon 'ne 7990 oder zwei Karten an eine Rail hängen, bis das abschaltet...



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal die Vorstellung gehabt dass Netzteile bis 500 Watt 4 Rails haben. Bis 800 Watt dann 6 Rails und 1000 Watt dann 8 Rails.
> Und für die Bencher bauen wir dann noch extra ein 2000 Watt Singel Rail Netzteil mit 80mm² Kabelquerschnitt.


Naja, grundsätzlich würd ich einfach mal behaupten, dass man ein PCIe Kabel mit zwei Steckern an eine +12V Rail hängen kann/darf...
Das ganze muss dann leider 25A haben.

Optimal wäre natürlich nur eine Leitung pro Rail und OCP auf 20A, maximal. Wie es früher mal war.
Da brauchst dann auch für 6 PCIe Anschlüsse aber schon 6 Rails, + die üblichen Verdächtigen, also acht mal 20.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast ja nicht unrecht. Bei einem 400 Watt Netzteil wird kaum einer eine AMD R9 290X einbauen.
> Trotzdem schade dass die Rail Verteilung nicht CPU/Board auf einer und PCIe auf der anderen ist.
> Oder eben 3 Rails einbauen wie das beim E9 der Fall ist.
> Ist halt eine Kostenfrage.


Ich sehe das weniger als Problem an. Auch eine 290X wäre IMO kein Problem. Du darfst nämlich niemals die ~6,25A über den Slot vergessen 
6+8pin sind auch zusammen etwa 18A, das sollte das Netzteil also ohne Probleme packen. Man darf halt nicht übertakten, ansonsten sind die 3 Rails, wie sie bei dem Straight Power aufgeteilt sind, eigentlich überhaupt kein Problem. Da würde ich mir jetzt wirklich keine Sorgen machen!!

Allerdings: Wir sprechen hier von einem 400W Netzteil



Threshold schrieb:


> Bei 500 Watt sind mir 2 Rails halt zu wenig auch wenn 30 Ampere pro Rail anliegen.


Zwei Rails sind generell Mist.
Da, wo man drüber nachdenken könnte, braucht man die eh nicht, da die Gesamtleistung auf der +12V Leitung unter 30A ist. ALso in der 300W Klasse.
Darüber hast du dann 'ne beschissene Verteilung, bei der du dann alles kreuz und quer verteilst...
Alles äußerst unschön...



poiu schrieb:


> ja, ich hatte das HCP 750W hier, stefan hat das glaube ich von mir bekommen, das teil war lauter als die Chroma


Leider hab ichs bei mir nicht zum laufen gebracht 
Schaltet immer ab, wenn Last drauf kommt, k/a warum



poiu schrieb:


> es gibt irgendwo im Netz ein test des Vorgänger Antec Quattro 1200W und das war durchgehend leiser als ein BQ P8


Naja, das Problem ist aber auch, dass das richtig große Kühler dran hat. Wobei das Design (das ZusatzPCB für Lüfter und so) durchaus ähm, interessant ist...


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, grundsätzlich würd ich einfach mal behaupten, dass man ein PCIe Kabel mit zwei Steckern an eine +12V Rail hängen kann/darf...
> Das ganze muss dann leider 25A haben.
> 
> Optimal wäre natürlich nur eine Leitung pro Rail und OCP auf 20A, maximal. Wie es früher mal war.
> Da brauchst dann auch für 6 PCIe Anschlüsse aber schon 6 Rails, + die üblichen Verdächtigen, also acht mal 20.



Das erinnert mich an den einen Thread mit dem Dark Power P10 wo das Netzteil abschaltet weil der User mit einem Kabel und zwei PCIe Stecker die Grafikkarte angeschlossen hat.
Er hat also nur eine Rail genutzt für die Grafikkarte anstatt beide Rails.

Aber wieso legt BeQuiet nicht auch Kabel dabei wo das Kabel dann nur einen PCIe Stecker hat?
Also dass man dann beide Rails nehmen kann ohne dass man zu viele Kabel im Rechner liegen hat.
Denn es gibt ja nur das Kabel mit den beiden PCIe Stecker. Braucht man aber beide Rails liegen immer zwei Stecker nutzlos im Rechner herum die man verstauen muss.

Ich hoffe jetzt du weißt was ich meine.


----------



## poiu (16. Januar 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Leider hab ichs bei mir nicht zum laufen gebracht
> Schaltet immer ab, wenn Last drauf kommt, k/a warum



wer weiß schon was du damit vorher angestellt hast 




> Naja, das Problem ist aber auch, dass das richtig große Kühler dran hat. Wobei das Design (das ZusatzPCB für Lüfter und so) durchaus ähm, interessant ist...



das 1200er war schon von aufbau interessant


----------



## ich111 (16. Januar 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich sehe das weniger als Problem an. Auch eine 290X wäre IMO kein Problem. Du darfst nämlich niemals die ~6,25A über den Slot vergessen
> 6+8pin sind auch zusammen etwa 18A, das sollte das Netzteil also ohne Probleme packen. Man darf halt nicht übertakten, ansonsten sind die 3 Rails, wie sie bei dem Straight Power aufgeteilt sind, eigentlich überhaupt kein Problem. Da würde ich mir jetzt wirklich keine Sorgen machen!!


Beim E9 ist das ja kein Problem, aber beim L8 ist ja das Mainboard auf der gleichen Rail wie die PCIe Stecker


----------



## poiu (16. Januar 2014)

hab auf der suche nach dem HCP 1200W grad paar alte Fotos und Videos gefunden 

davon gibt es sogar ein Video 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2014)

Du könntest dein Wasserzeichen etwas kleiner gestalten.


----------



## poiu (16. Januar 2014)

ach das war jetzt auf die schnelle 

die hochauflösenden Fotos sind sowieso mit Stefans Kamera gemacht, kA wer welche geschossen hat

Um Missverständnisse vorzugreifen das Bild mit Fail gab es fast bei jedem NT aber aus unterschiedlichen gründen, bei P9 war es leichte Ripple @3,3V


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> Um Missverständnisse vorzugreifen das Bild mit Fail gab es fast bei jedem NT aber aus unterschiedlichen gründen, bei P9 war es leichte Ripple @3,3V


 
Mach mal ein bild vom BeQuiet mit Fail. 
Das schockt hier bestimmt einige.


----------



## ich111 (16. Januar 2014)

Das ist doch eh ein Fail beim P9


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2014)

Ich rede von aktuellen Netzteilen. Das P9 ist doch schon in der Versenkung verschwunden.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (17. Januar 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Doch genau das wird es, guck dir dieses Video an:
> PCGH  in Gefahr - Rauchexplosion bei Netzteilkurzschluss | HardwareClips -  Dein Hardware Video-Portal
> 
> Das Netzteil hört erst auf zu  braten weil er so nett ist und die  Teststation abschaltet. Das Kabel  glüht richtig, das wäre mit anderen  Komponenten ein richtig schönes  Feuer geworden.


 
Sehr schön, auch ich kenne genug dieser Videos. Wenn man ein Stück Leitung als Hochleistungsverbraucher verwendet, dann kann sie nur glühen - genau wie eine Heizspirale eines E-Herdes. Was sollen diese dumme Experimente überhaupt beweisen? Sie sind sehr untehaltsam, aber nicht beeindruckend - höchstens für kleine Kinder, die genau "0" Ahnung von Elektrotechnik haben. Nur mal zu Info:

Ein Stück Kupferleitung mit 1mm² und 5m setzt bei einer Spannung von 12V [12² / (5 / (56 * 1mm²) * 2(für Übergangswiderstände)) = 806W] über 806W um. Was soll die da sonst machen als zu glühen, wenn sie von einem 1,2kW NT versorgt wird? Und warum soll das NT abschalten? Für dieses ist das Stück Leitung nichts weiter als Verbraucher und nicht wie es im Video behauptet wird, ein Kurzschluss. Wenn man einen Kurzschluss machen will, dann nimmt man ein dickes aber kurzes Stück Metall (z.B einen Schraubenschlüssel). Und ich Wette dass dann auch dieses NT ausgelöst hätte. Es ist nun mal so, dass je leistungsfähiger eine Spannungsquelle, desto mehr kann man "braten". Mach doch mal eine Leitung an ein AKW dran und schließ sie hinten kurz. Die glüht dann auch weg. Willst du dann behaupten, dass die AKW's Schutzschaltungen versagt haben?



ich111 schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber nach längerer Zeit löst der auch bei deutlich weniger Strom aus.


 
Genau! Nach längeren Zeit. Und die Leitung hat diesem Zustand stand zu halten. Und das hat die Leitung des NTs auch. Es ist nun mal nicht die Aufgabe einer Sicherung - und analog dazu - einer Schutzschaltung beim Erreichen der Nennleistung auszulösen. SCP darf erst bei n-fachem des In auslösen und OCP muss kurze Überlastungen zulassen.



ich111 schrieb:


> Das erste Argument ist totaler Blödsinn: Statt  einem defekten Board ist jetzt auch noch die CPU durchgebrannt, die  Kabel des Netzteils sind verschmort, weil sie für solche Ströme nicht  ausgelegt sind, und der ganze Rest der am Mainboard hängt ist evtl auch  noch tot.



Soweit ich es gesehen habe, hat nur die angeschlossene Schleife geglüht, aber nicht die Leitung des NTs. Also - ist diese sehr wohl für mögliche auftretende Ströme ausgelegt. Und warum soll auch andere Hardware außer der defekten mitsterben. Ich darf einen Hinweis geben: Ein PC NT ist in erster Linie eine Konstantspannungsquelle und nicht eine Konstantstromquelle. Sie liefert immer genau so viel Strom wie der Verbraucher haben will, bis zu ihrer Leistungsgrenze und versucht nicht mit Gewalt zu viel Strom dadurch zu "quetschen". Das heißt: Wenn ein unzulässiger Strom durch eine HW-Komponente fließt, dann ist diese bereits gestorben, bevor sie abgeraucht ist.



ich111 schrieb:


> Und ständig zuhause ist auch nicht jeder und den PC lassen von diesen  auch genügend laufen. Durch defekte Elektronik brennen einige Häuser.



Die meisten Häuser brennen wohl durch überlaste Verlängerungskabel und Weinachtskerzen ab.

Das alles kommt aus dem http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/314625-zweites-netzteil-durchgebrannt.html Thread. Um OT im Thread zu vermeiden habe ich es hierher kopiert. Wie versprochen, schreibe ich was dazu, aber nicht mehr heute.

EDIT: Erledigt!


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Wie versprochen, schreibe ich was dazu, aber nicht mehr heute.


 
Da bin ich jetzt aber mal neugierig was da noch kommen wird.


----------



## Valedo (18. Januar 2014)

Ich auch.


----------



## poiu (18. Januar 2014)

@SPIRITus-96

Deine Ausführungen sind korrekt, jetzt kommt das aber es geht nicht nur um Kurzschlüsse sondern um Leistung Pro Kabel 
Du weißt wie Heißt die werden und werden dürfen, viel Spaß wenn die verschmoren.
Schon oft genug verschmorte Anschlüsse und Kabel erlebt und bei Single Rails kannst du das schlicht sehr leicht provozieren 

kennst du 
Why single rail is NOT better than multi rail


----------



## Verminaard (18. Januar 2014)

Ich kaper mal dein Posting aus diesem Thread:


AchtBit schrieb:


> Richtig. Man darf nämlich eins nicht vergessen.  Die Geschwindigkeit mit der die elek. Bauteile verbrennen, ab Temp.  Spektrum 35c - 60c je Element, beginnt der Zerfall füher oder später in  jedem Bauteil und steigert sich exponentiell zum Temperaturanstieg.  Somit ein ganz u. gar nicht einzuschätzbarer Faktor. Der Tod kann quasi  über Nacht eintreten.
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt die Ineffizienz von einem  Leistungsüberdimensional-NT, ganz großzig mit über 20% verrechne, bsp.  Rechner braucht 130 W NT und xxxx W NT ist damit zu 25% ineffiziend = ca  30W == brauch etwa 30std um 1e KWstd zu erreichen -----> 30std  kosten mich quais 20c(ist glaub ich aktuell) und aufs Jahr gerechnet max  55€. Theoretisch, tatsächlich weit weniger, etwas mehr als die Hälfte  vielleicht 30€. Die Rechnung funktioniert, wohlgemerkt nur wenn ich den  Kasten das ganze Jahr durchgehend unter diesen Bedingungen betreibe.  Zieh ich davon noch ein 2 Drittel Zeit ab, komm ich auf die Betriebszeit  eines Vielnutzers und einen Mehraufwand von 10€ im Jahr. Damit mein  teueres Netzteil nicht an die Temperaturgrenze der Bauteile, und damit  mein ich in erster Linie den beginnenden Zerfallsprozess der  Elemente(der Reihe nach, das niedrigwertigste zuerst), gelangt, bin ich  gerne bereit diesen Aufwand jährlich in kauf zu nehmen.



Kommt noch der hoehere Kaufpreis bei leistungsstaerkeren Netzteilen hinzu.

Wie will man dann ein vernuenftiges Netzteil empfehlen?
Was ist dann vernuenftig?
a) Hoeherer Kaufpreis, etwas ueberdimensioniert, dafuer langlebig, und hoechstwahrscheinlich eine vernuenftige Railaufteilung, Diskussion darueber war erst.
oder b) Niedriger Kaufpreis und was gibts noch fuer Vorteile? ausser evtl Stromersparniss, wobei das je nach Netzteil auch nicht so klar ist

*Abductee*, du hast hier auch 2 Netzteile deren Wirkungsgrad nicht sonderlich hoch ist.
Bei anderen habe ich gesehen, das selbst bei 0-10% Last der Wirkungsgrad weit ueber 80% liegt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Januar 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Sehr schön, auch ich kenne genug dieser Videos. Wenn man ein Stück Leitung als Hochleistungsverbraucher verwendet, dann kann sie nur glühen - genau wie eine Heizspirale eines E-Herdes. Was sollen diese dumme Experimente überhaupt beweisen? Sie sind sehr untehaltsam, aber nicht beeindruckend - höchstens für kleine Kinder, die genau "0" Ahnung von Elektrotechnik haben. Nur mal zu Info:
> 
> Ein Stück Kupferleitung mit 1mm² und 5m setzt bei einer Spannung von 12V [12² / (5 / (56 * 1mm²) * 2(für Übergangswiderstände)) = 806W] über 806W um. Was soll die da sonst machen als zu glühen, wenn sie von einem 1,2kW NT versorgt wird? Und warum soll das NT abschalten? Für dieses ist das Stück Leitung nichts weiter als Verbraucher und nicht wie es im Video behauptet wird, ein Kurzschluss.


 
Und genau das ist der Punkt. WARUM darf das Netzteil diese 806W liefern? WArum schaltet es nicht vorher ab?

Darum geht es ja gerade in dem Video! Da fließen 'mal eben' so um die 80A durch das Kabel. Und genau DAS ist ja das Problem. Das sollte ja eben NICHT passieren, dass 80A durch ein Kabel fließen...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (18. Januar 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> Deine Ausführungen sind korrekt, jetzt kommt das aber es geht nicht nur um Kurzschlüsse sondern um Leistung Pro Kabel



Die Leitung muss natürlich so dimensioniert sein, dass sie den Strom aushält und im Video hat sie es auch. Also kein Problem in diesem Bezug.



poiu schrieb:


> und bei Single Rails kannst du das schlicht sehr leicht provozieren



Und warum soll ich sowas provozieren? Damit ich dann sagen kann, dass Singlerail NTs ******* sind?.



poiu schrieb:


> kennst du
> Why single rail is NOT better than multi rail



Hast du das Ende davon gelesen?

Ja, das Board hats richtig zerlegt, aber tot wäre es so oder so. In diesem Fall sieht man wenigsten was tot ist und es gibt keine Rätsel. Wer sein System bis aufs äußerste übertaktet, muss mit diesem Risiko leben.

Grundsätzlich muss man sich immer entscheiden was einem wichtiger ist: Sicherheit oder Stabilität. Will man ein ganz normales System aufbauen, das bei Volllast um die 300W braucht, dann nimmt man ein vernünftiges leises 400W Multirail NT und dann ist alles gut und sicher. Aber in einem Hochleistungssystem,  das möglicherweise in den kW-Bereich geht
und extrem übertakten werden soll, ist ein Singlerail NT besser, auch wenn dabei die Sicherheit herabgesetzt wird, weil mit einem Multirail NT könnte solch ein System eventuell nicht stabil laufen, da die HW bei Volllast mit dem Strom ständig deutlich über den Höchstwert der Rail geht. Und so wie ich die Propaganda hier kenne, würde ein typischer NT-Experte aus diesem Forum erwarten, dass ein 1,2kW NT mindestens 6 12V Rails hat, die mit je 20A - 25A abgesichert sind - oder ähnlich - und selbstverständlich beim überschreiten dieses Wertes dessen Schutzschaltungen unverzüglich auslösen. Und wenn das nicht der Fall ist, dann ist das NT natürlich nicht zu empfehlen und wird als absoluter Schrott deklariert. Dabei haben sogar die Bequiet NT dieser Leistungsklasse "nur" 4 12V Rails, wo die Hälfte mit 40A gesichert ist und das aus gutem Grund.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der Punkt. WARUM darf das  Netzteil diese 806W liefern? WArum schaltet es nicht vorher ab?



Weil es nun mal ein 1200W Netzteil ist.




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Darum  geht es ja gerade in dem Video! Da fließen 'mal eben' so um die 80A  durch das Kabel. Und genau DAS ist ja das Problem. Das sollte ja eben  NICHT passieren, dass 80A durch ein Kabel fließen...


 
Und WARUM deiner Meinung nach soll DAS nicht passieren?


----------



## ich111 (18. Januar 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ja, das Board hats richtig zerlegt, aber tot wäre es so oder so. In diesem Fall sieht man wenigsten was tot ist und es gibt keine Rätsel. Wer sein System bis aufs äußerste übertaktet, muss mit diesem Risiko leben.
> 
> Grundsätzlich muss man sich immer entscheiden was einem wichtiger ist: Sicherheit oder Stabilität. Will man ein ganz normales System aufbauen, das bei Volllast um die 300W braucht, dann nimmt man ein vernünftiges leises 400W Multirail NT und dann ist alles gut und sicher. Aber in einem Hochleistungssystem,  das möglicherweise in den kW-Bereich geht
> und extrem übertakten werden soll, ist ein Singlerail NT besser, auch wenn dabei die Sicherheit herabgesetzt wird, weil mit einem Multirail NT könnte solch ein System eventuell nicht stabil laufen, da die HW bei Volllast mit dem Strom ständig deutlich über den Höchstwert der Rail geht. Und so wie ich die Propaganda hier kenne, würde ein typischer NT-Experte aus diesem Forum erwarten, dass ein 1,2kW NT mindestens 6 12V Rails hat, die mit je 20A - 25A abgesichert sind - oder ähnlich - und selbstverständlich beim überschreiten dieses Wertes dessen Schutzschaltungen unverzüglich auslösen. Und wenn das nicht der Fall ist, dann ist das NT natürlich nicht zu empfehlen und wird als absoluter Schrott deklariert. Dabei haben sogar die Bequiet NT dieser Leistungsklasse "nur" 4 12V Rails, wo die Hälfte mit 40A gesichert ist und das aus gutem Grund.


Toll und die CPU wohl auch, was bei einer schnellen Reaktion der OCP nicht passiert wäre

Klar sind Singlerail in ganz wenigen Bereichen gut, eigentlich nur in genau einem: Extrem OC

Ansonsten ist Multirail immer von Vorteil und das mit nicht außreichend Strom ist auch Blödsinn, man kann z.B. einfach für jeden PCIe Stecker eine eigene Rail mit 18-20A bauen.


SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Weil es nun mal ein 1200W Netzteil ist.


Nein, das geht nur bei extrem OC in Ordnung...



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Und WARUM deiner Meinung nach soll DAS nicht passieren?


80A sind bei 12V 960W und jetzt nenn mir mal eine einzige Komponente im Rechner, die so viel mitmacht


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (18. Januar 2014)

Da es ja eventuell unter machen Umständen nicht reicht hast du mehrere Rails z.B. 1 für CPU, 1 für Mobo und Laufwerke und 2(+) für die Graka(s)


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Die Leitung muss natürlich so dimensioniert sein, dass sie den Strom aushält und im Video hat sie es auch. Also kein Problem in diesem Bezug.



Und wie dick muss dann die Leitung sein damit sie bei 100 Ampere nicht glüht?
Und wer soll das bezahlen?



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich muss man sich immer entscheiden was einem wichtiger ist: Sicherheit oder Stabilität.



Ist das jetzt ein Witz?
Stabilität?
Wo strahlt denn eine Single Rail Leitung die glüht Stabilität aus?  [herrliches Wortspiel ]
sinnvoller ist es doch möglichst jede Leitung die vom Netzteil ausgeht mit einer eigenen Schiene zu versorgen.
Wer sich als ein 800 Watt Netzteil kauft und 4 PICe Stecker haben will hat dann eben 6 12 Volt Rails drin.
Bei 1000 Watt sind es 8 Rails.
Das ist doch kein Problem. Die Kosten dafür sind halt höher und daher macht es kaum noch einer.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Will man ein ganz normales System aufbauen, das bei Volllast um die 300W braucht, dann nimmt man ein vernünftiges leises 400W Multirail NT und dann ist alles gut und sicher. Aber in einem Hochleistungssystem,  das möglicherweise in den kW-Bereich geht



Was ist denn für dich ein Hochleistungssystem?
Ist mein Rechner [i7 4770k @4,5GHz und 2x GTX 780 Ti @1160MHz] also kein Hochleistungssystem?  
So ein Scheiß.  



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> und extrem übertakten werden soll, ist ein Singlerail NT besser, auch wenn dabei die Sicherheit herabgesetzt wird, weil mit einem Multirail NT könnte solch ein System eventuell nicht stabil laufen, da die HW bei Volllast mit dem Strom ständig deutlich über den Höchstwert der Rail geht. Und so wie ich die Propaganda hier kenne, würde ein typischer NT-Experte aus diesem Forum erwarten, dass ein 1,2kW NT mindestens 6 12V Rails hat, die mit je 20A - 25A abgesichert sind - oder ähnlich - und selbstverständlich beim überschreiten dieses Wertes dessen Schutzschaltungen unverzüglich auslösen. Und wenn das nicht der Fall ist, dann ist das NT natürlich nicht zu empfehlen und wird als absoluter Schrott deklariert. Dabei haben sogar die Bequiet NT dieser Leistungsklasse "nur" 4 12V Rails, wo die Hälfte mit 40A gesichert ist und das aus gutem Grund.



Bencher nehmen Single Rail Netzteile. Mache ich auch wenn ich mal zuviel Trockeneis rumliegen habe.
Aber eben nur dafür sind sie zu gebrauchen. 
Für ein 24/7 System würde ich nie ein Single Rail Netzteil mit 1000 Watt empfehlen. Vor allem wenn der Rechner auch mal unbeobachtet läuft.
Ich selbst kenne jetzt keinen Bencher der mit LN² oder Dice bencht und zwischendurch zum Einkaufen geht. 

Und was soll das BeQuiete Gebashe schon wieder?
Ich habe ja schon gesagt wie viele Rails ich so einbauen würde. Doch auf mich hört kein Netzteilhersteller. Die hören auf die Controller und BWL Typen die ihnen sagen dass das alles viel zu teuer wird.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Januar 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Und warum soll ich sowas provozieren? Damit ich dann sagen kann, dass Singlerail NTs ******* sind?.


Genau das ist ja der Punkt!
Bzw der 'Vorteil' von Single Rail Netzteilen..



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Weil es nun mal ein 1200W Netzteil ist.


Stell dir vor das 1200W NEtzteil hätte 6 +12V Rails mit je 20A. Was würde deiner Meinung nach passieren?



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Und WARUM deiner Meinung nach soll DAS nicht passieren?


Weil, wenn sowas passiert, ein Brand in deiner Hütte ausgelöst werden kann??



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich muss man sich immer entscheiden was einem wichtiger ist: Sicherheit oder Stabilität.


Sorry, aber diese Aussage ist einfach mal Bullshit.

Noch mal für dich, DAS ist der Unterschied von SR zu MR:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ZWEI blöde Widerstände, zwei Lötpunkte, die nicht miteinander verbunden sind. (und natürlich je eine Leitung zum Protection IC und einer, der das kann)...

Ansonsten: hier ein Netzteil, dass auf dem main PCB Single Rail ist, aber durch das Modular PCB Multi Rail wurde.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (18. Januar 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Toll und die CPU wohl auch, was bei einer schnellen Reaktion der OCP nicht passiert wäre



Die CPU hat diese Kettenreaktion überhaupt initiiert. Wie ich schon im vorherigen Beitrag erklärt habe, ein NT presst keinen Strom durch HW, sondern gibt nur das was HW haben will.



ich111 schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist Multirail immer von Vorteil und das mit nicht außreichend Strom ist auch Blödsinn, man kann z.B. einfach für jeden PCIe Stecker eine eigene Rail mit 18-20A bauen.



Und wo wäre da der Unterschied zu einer einzelnen Rail mit 40A? Wenn eine Graka wegen eines Defekts 40A ziehen sollte, dann liefert jede Rail ihre 20A und nichts löst aus, während diese zerrissen wird. Außerdem sollte man richtige Rails nicht einfach parallel schalten.



ich111 schrieb:


> Nein, das geht nur bei extrem OC in Ordnung...



Verstehe nicht was du damit sagen willst.



ich111 schrieb:


> 80A  sind bei 12V 960W und jetzt nenn mir mal eine einzige Komponente im  Rechner, die so viel mitmacht


 
Vermutlich keine. Aber ich verstehe auch hier nicht, was du mir damit vermitteln willst.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie dick muss dann die Leitung sein damit sie bei 100 Ampere nicht glüht?



Etwa 25mm², wenn 100A dauerhaft fließen sollen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo strahlt denn eine Single Rail Leitung die glüht Stabilität aus?



Auf  die Gefahr hin dass ich mich ständig wiederhole, wenn man ein Stück  Leitung zwecksentfremdet und an stelle sie dafür zu verwenden um Strom  zum Verbraucher zu transportieren, diese selbst als Verbraucher  verwendet, dann kann sie nichts anderes tun als durchbrennen.



Threshold schrieb:


> sinnvoller  ist es doch möglichst jede Leitung die vom Netzteil ausgeht mit einer  eigenen Schiene zu versorgen.



Was? ...aus einem Netzteil gehen mehrere Dutzend Leitungen raus. Für jede eine Rail? Bau dir doch in jede +Leitung eine Schmelzsichrung. Ist zwar nicht so bequem wie eine Schutzschaltung, aber dürfte deinen Bedarf an  Sicherheit decken.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wer  sich als ein 800 Watt Netzteil kauft und 4 PICe Stecker haben will hat  dann eben 6 12 Volt Rails drin.
> Bei 1000 Watt sind es 8 Rails.



Aus bereits beschriebenen Grung gibt es aber keine NTs mit so vielen Rails.



Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist denn für dich ein Hochleistungssystem?
> Ist mein Rechner [i7 4770k @4,5GHz und 2x GTX 780 Ti @1160MHz] also kein Hochleistungssystem?
> So ein Scheiß.



Damit meinte ich die elektrische Leistung. Wenn es PC NTs mit 1,5kW gibt, dann gibt es auch einen Grund dafür.




Threshold schrieb:


> Und was soll das BeQuiete Gebashe schon wieder?



Wo habe ich jemals was negatives über BeQuiet NTs gesagt?



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich  habe ja schon gesagt wie viele Rails ich so einbauen würde. Doch auf  mich hört kein Netzteilhersteller.



Ja, weils völlig sinnfrei wäre.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Stell dir vor das 1200W NEtzteil hätte 6  +12V Rails mit je 20A. Was würde deiner Meinung nach passieren?



Verstehe die Frage nicht. Was soll passieren?



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Weil, wenn sowas passiert, ein Brand in deiner Hütte ausgelöst werden kann??



Das wird nicht passieren. Ich muss mich dauernd wiederholen!  Im Falle eines HW-Defekts wird die maximale Leistung des NTs auf  wenigen mm² verheizt. Wie lange dauert das deiner Meinung nach? Ich  würde sagen, so schnell kannst du gar nicht gucken. Die Leitung hält das  für so kurze Zeit problemlos ohne Schaden aus. Und selbst wenn du  absichtlich Leitung des NT kurzschließt, wird diese nicht brennen, da  diese niederohmig genug ist, damit selbst ein viel zu hoch eingestellter  OCP augenblicklich auslöst. Im Video sieht man doch eindeutig, dass die  Leitung des NTs nicht brennt. Und gerade deshalb, weil dort die Leitung  des NTs nicht brennt, sind diese "Lehrvideos" so dumm und sinnlos.




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sorry, aber diese Aussage ist einfach mal Bullshit.



Zu dieser Aussage stand viel mehr da und nur in Verbindung damit gilt sie. Also lass den Scheiß!



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Noch mal für dich, DAS ist der Unterschied von SR zu MR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Du brauchst mir nichts über Funktion der Netzteile erzählen. Aber auch das habe ich schon oft genug gesagt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Januar 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Aus bereits beschriebenen Grung gibt es aber keine NTs mit so vielen Rails.


Äh, doch?
Mit 6 Rails sinds 'nen paar mehr, lieferbar immerhin drei...



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ja, weils völlig sinnfrei wäre.


Warum?



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Verstehe die Frage nicht. Was soll passieren?


Eben, genau das ist der Punkt.
NIX passiert, außer dass das Netzteil abschalten würde...



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Das wird nicht passieren. Ich muss mich dauernd wiederholen!  Im Falle eines HW-Defekts wird die maximale Leistung des NTs auf  wenigen mm² verheizt. Wie lange dauert das deiner Meinung nach? Ich  würde sagen, so schnell kannst du gar nicht gucken. Die Leitung hält das  für so kurze Zeit problemlos ohne Schaden aus. Und selbst wenn du  absichtlich Leitung des NT kurzschließt, wird diese nicht brennen, da  diese niederohmig genug ist, damit selbst ein viel zu hoch eingestellter  OCP augenblicklich auslöst. Im Video sieht man doch eindeutig, dass die  Leitung des NTs nicht brennt. Und gerade deshalb, weil dort die Leitung  des NTs nicht brennt, sind diese "Lehrvideos" so dumm und sinnlos.


Na, hier schauts aber schon recht schlimm aus, meinst du nicht auch? Hast du auch BEWEISE für deine Aussage??
Und schon mal was von der Verkettung unglücklicher umstände gehört? Oder davon, dass das, was da brennt giftig sein soll??



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Zu dieser Aussage stand viel mehr da und nur in Verbindung damit gilt sie. Also lass den Scheiß!


Auch der Rest macht die Aussagen nicht richtiger...

Es haben hier schon einige Leute es korrekt dargestellt, dass solche Single Rail Netzteile nur in einem Falle wirklich brauchbar sind:

Extrem OC; wenn man mit 'nem Feuerlöscher dabei sitzt. DANN, aber auch NUR dann ist Single Rail sinnvoll. Im 'normalen Alltagsbetrieb' hingegen gibt es, ab etwa 400W, keinen Grund, Single Rail zu machen, *außer, dass es schlicht billiger ist*.


SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Du brauchst mir nichts über Funktion der Netzteile erzählen. Aber auch das habe ich schon oft genug gesagt.


Wenn wir dir nix dazu sagen brauchen, warum stellst du dann einige Dinge schlicht falsch dar??
Sprich: Warum verteidigst du Single Rail so sehr?!



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Dabei haben sogar die Bequiet NT dieser Leistungsklasse "nur" 4 12V Rails, wo die Hälfte mit 40A gesichert ist und das aus gutem Grund.


Ja, weil man bei Seasonic fertigen wollte und die nicht mehr als 4 Rails wollten...


----------



## ich111 (18. Januar 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Die CPU hat diese Kettenreaktion überhaupt initiiert. Wie ich schon im vorherigen Beitrag erklärt habe, ein NT presst keinen Strom durch HW, sondern gibt nur das was HW haben will.


Nö, das Mainboard: Ein Spannungswandler ist in der On Stellung "stecken geblieben", also durchgebrannt.

Wenn das Netzteil nun reagiert hätte, dann hätte die CPU dass nur ein paar ms mitmachen müssen und hätte das wohl überlebt.
Definitiv überlebt hätte es auch der Stecker des Mainboards und das Gehäuse (ein Brandfleck ist nicht so schön)





SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Und wo wäre da der Unterschied zu einer einzelnen Rail mit 40A? Wenn eine Graka wegen eines Defekts 40A ziehen sollte, dann liefert jede Rail ihre 20A und nichts löst aus, während diese zerrissen wird. Außerdem sollte man richtige Rails nicht einfach parallel schalten.


Die laufen bei einer Graka erst nach den Spannungswandlern zusammen, also sind die so gut wie getrennt
Wenn ein Spannungswandler Mist baut ist dies schon deutlich besser abgesichert


SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht was du damit sagen willst.


Dass Singlerail abseits von Extrem OC überhaupt keinen Sinn ergibt, weil es keine Komponente des Netzteils gibt, die die gesammte 12V Leistung zieht





SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Vermutlich keine. Aber ich verstehe auch hier nicht, was du mir damit vermitteln willst.


Du hast es erkannt, wenn man das Kabel dranhängt reagiert auch das 1200W Netzteil so wie das LC Power und schaltet nach wenigen ms ab


SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Etwa 25mm², wenn 100A dauerhaft fließen sollen.


Dann frag die Netzteilhersteller warum sie keine solchen Kabel verbauen


SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Auf  die Gefahr hin dass ich mich ständig wiederhole, wenn man ein Stück  Leitung zwecksentfremdet und an stelle sie dafür zu verwenden um Strom  zum Verbraucher zu transportieren, diese selbst als Verbraucher  verwendet, dann kann sie nichts anderes tun als durchbrennen.


Das ist aber sehr gut mit einem durchgebrannten Spannungswandler vergleichbar und diese sind im Ranking von verschmorten PCs wohl ganz oben.





SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Was? ...aus einem Netzteil gehen mehrere Dutzend Leitungen raus. Für jede eine Rail? Bau dir doch in jede +Leitung eine Schmelzsichrung. Ist zwar nicht so bequem wie eine Schutzschaltung, aber dürfte deinen Bedarf an  Sicherheit decken.


Es ist doch ersichtlich, dass damit je ein Stecker genannt ist, nur die Kleinverbraucher (SATA und Molex) sollte man zu einer Rail zusammenfassen.

Ansonsten wär das kein Problem: Einmal CPU und Mainboard und dann 2-6 PCIe Rails





SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Aus bereits beschriebenen Grung gibt es aber keine NTs mit so vielen Rails.


Das sind nur ein paar Cent: Sicherungschip, der mehr Rails überwachen kann, ein anderes PCB (was aber keinen Cent mehr kostet!) und ein paar Widerstände


SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Damit meinte ich die elektrische Leistung. Wenn es PC NTs mit 1,5kW gibt, dann gibt es auch einen Grund dafür.


Nicht unbedingt, nicht alles was man von Unternehmen angedreht bekommt ist sinnvoll, viele wollen nur Geld machen, sch...egal wie.





SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Wo habe ich jemals was negatives über BeQuiet NTs gesagt?


Hier: 





SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Dabei haben sogar die Bequiet NT dieser  Leistungsklasse "nur" 4 12V Rails, wo die Hälfte mit 40A gesichert ist  und das aus gutem Grund.


Und ein guter Grund sind ein paar Cent nicht


SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ja, weils völlig sinnfrei wäre.


Nö am sichersten und die OCP würde bei ordnungsgemäß funktionierender Hardware nie greifen und der einzige Nachteil der Multirails würde nicht mehr existieren





SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Verstehe die Frage nicht. Was soll passieren?


Siehe durchgebrannter Spannungswandler





SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Das wird nicht passieren. Ich muss mich dauernd wiederholen!  Im Falle eines HW-Defekts wird die maximale Leistung des NTs auf  wenigen mm² verheizt. Wie lange dauert das deiner Meinung nach? Ich  würde sagen, so schnell kannst du gar nicht gucken. Die Leitung hält das  für so kurze Zeit problemlos ohne Schaden aus. Und selbst wenn du  absichtlich Leitung des NT kurzschließt, wird diese nicht brennen, da  diese niederohmig genug ist, damit selbst ein viel zu hoch eingestellter  OCP augenblicklich auslöst. Im Video sieht man doch eindeutig, dass die  Leitung des NTs nicht brennt. Und gerade deshalb, weil dort die Leitung  des NTs nicht brennt, sind diese "Lehrvideos" so dumm und sinnlos.


Why single rail is NOT better than multi rail


SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Zu dieser Aussage stand viel mehr da und nur in Verbindung damit gilt sie. Also lass den Scheiß!


Ändert nichts daran, dass die Aussage von Stefan stimmt


SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Du brauchst mir nichts über Funktion der Netzteile erzählen. Aber auch das habe ich schon oft genug gesagt.


Solange du hier Singlerail FTW rumpostet können gehen hier eben die meisten vom Gegenteil aus


----------



## Verminaard (18. Januar 2014)

Wieso bekommen Singlerailnetzteile eine Zulassung in Deutschland, wenn sie so gefaehrlich sind?


----------



## ich111 (18. Januar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso bekommen Singlerailnetzteile eine Zulassung in Deutschland, wenn sie so gefaehrlich sind?


 Das hab ich dir schon mal gepostet: Frag bei den EU Stellen nach warum MS Tech und Co. ihren Elektroschrott verkaufen dürfen.

Das in der EU bestimmte Sachen reguliert werden, die das nicht bedürfen (Gurkenkrümmung etc.), aber andere, die es dringend bedürften nicht (Schadstoffe etc.) ist kein Geheimniss


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Auf  die Gefahr hin dass ich mich ständig wiederhole, wenn man ein Stück  Leitung zwecksentfremdet und an stelle sie dafür zu verwenden um Strom  zum Verbraucher zu transportieren, diese selbst als Verbraucher  verwendet, dann kann sie nichts anderes tun als durchbrennen.



Also kann ein single Rail Netzteil niemals eine Kurzschluss haben?



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Was? ...aus einem Netzteil gehen mehrere Dutzend Leitungen raus. Für jede eine Rail? Bau dir doch in jede +Leitung eine Schmelzsichrung. Ist zwar nicht so bequem wie eine Schutzschaltung, aber dürfte deinen Bedarf an  Sicherheit decken.



Es ist halt eine Frage der Kosten jeden Strang mit einer eigenen Rail zu versorgen. Möglich ist es aber.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Aus bereits beschriebenen Grung gibt es aber keine NTs mit so vielen Rails.



Gibt es schon nur sind die Kosten halt sehr hoch und daher macht das kaum einer.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Damit meinte ich die elektrische Leistung. Wenn es PC NTs mit 1,5kW gibt, dann gibt es auch einen Grund dafür.



Ja. 
Marketing ist ein Wort das du nicht kennst oder?
Wieso gibt es den Audi RS6 obwohl es schon eine Audi S6 gibt?
Es geht um Prestige. Mehr nicht. Jeder Hersteller will das stärkste Netzteil im Regal haben weil man damit einfach protzen kann. Das ist alles.
Aber niemand braucht diese Netzteile ebenso wenig braucht jemand einen Audi RS6 wenn es schon einen S6 gibt.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ja, weils völlig sinnfrei wäre.



Nein. Ist es nicht.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Verstehe die Frage nicht. Was soll passieren?



Das ist es ja. Das Netzteil schaltet ab. Es passiert gar nichts. Keine glühenden Kabel oder sonst was.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Das wird nicht passieren. Ich muss mich dauernd wiederholen!  Im Falle eines HW-Defekts wird die maximale Leistung des NTs auf  wenigen mm² verheizt. Wie lange dauert das deiner Meinung nach? Ich  würde sagen, so schnell kannst du gar nicht gucken. Die Leitung hält das  für so kurze Zeit problemlos ohne Schaden aus. Und selbst wenn du  absichtlich Leitung des NT kurzschließt, wird diese nicht brennen, da  diese niederohmig genug ist, damit selbst ein viel zu hoch eingestellter  OCP augenblicklich auslöst. Im Video sieht man doch eindeutig, dass die  Leitung des NTs nicht brennt. Und gerade deshalb, weil dort die Leitung  des NTs nicht brennt, sind diese "Lehrvideos" so dumm und sinnlos.



Das ist eben das Problem. Ein Multi Rail Netzteil schaltet ab. Ein Single Rail Netzteil kann nicht abschalten weil die maximale Leistung des Netzteil nicht mal erreicht wird.
Es powert also weiter und zerstört dabei sich, die Hardware und die Umgebung.
Was passiert denn wenn die glühenden Leitungen mit Kunststoffteilen in Kontakt treten?
Wie man das positiv bewerten kann ist mir echt ein Rätsel. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso bekommen Singlerailnetzteile eine Zulassung in Deutschland, wenn sie so gefaehrlich sind?



Wieso wird Spielzeug in Deutschland verkauft das krebserregende Stoffe oder gefährliche Weichmacher enthalten?
Wieso wird in Deutschland Fleisch das eigentlich als verdorben gilt für Fleischgerichte verarbeitet?


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Januar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso bekommen Singlerailnetzteile eine Zulassung in Deutschland, wenn sie so gefaehrlich sind?


 
Warum kannst du in Deutschland noch KissQuiet/Fusitech kaufen, warum gibt es hier einen Rückruf, warum ist das vorher niemandem aufgefallen?!

Vielleicht weil die ganzen Bestimmungen weit weniger streng sind als du denkst?? 
Und vielleicht weil bei einigen noch nicht angekommen ist, dass es (quasi) ungesicherte Hochleistungs Netzteile gibt??


----------



## Verminaard (18. Januar 2014)

Und die Hersteller selber interessiert es nicht, da wahrscheinlich Alle mindestens ein Singlerailnetzteil im Programm haben.

Waer doch interessant mal in diese Richtung was zu unternehmen, das eben solch gefaehrlichen Teile keine Zulassung mehr bekommen. Auch wenn die Erfolgsaussicht vielleicht gering ist.
Keine Ahnung welchen Weg solch ein Antrag fuer eine Aenderung gehen muss. Irgendwer sollte damit anfangen


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Januar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Und die Hersteller selber interessiert es nicht,


solange die Kohle fließt, du hast es richtig erkannt!

Die Hersteller interessiert nur, dass Kohle fließt, je mehr, desto besser. Nur wenn keine Kohle fließt, werden sie sich bewegen...


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Und die Hersteller selber interessiert es nicht, da wahrscheinlich Alle mindestens ein Singlerailnetzteil im Programm haben.



Es geht nur ums Geld.
Je weniger du investieren musst desto besser. Da werden selbst in China inzwischen die billigsten Caps zusammengefegt und in ein Netzteil gestopft.
Dann wird alles verdrahtet und zusammengepackt.
Der Tüv oder wer auch immer guckt nach dass das Netzteil für 220V ausgelegt ist, der Kaltgerätestecker das Netzteil nicht zerreißt wenn man ihn raus zieht und schon ist der Stempel drauf.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (18. Januar 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Äh, doch?
> Mit 6 Rails sinds 'nen paar mehr, lieferbar immerhin drei...


 
Na schön dann gibt es welche mit 6 Rails. Die Marktsituation kennst du natürlich besser als jeder andere. Gibts auch welche mit 8? 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum?



Sobald du gezwungen bist mehrere Rails an einem Verbraucher parallel zu schalten, verlieren diese ihre Daseinberechtigung.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Eben, genau das ist der Punkt.
> NIX passiert, außer dass das Netzteil abschalten würde...



Was wenn die HW an einer Rail mehr als 20A braucht - z.B. 30A? Das wären dann 360W, was für eine ordentlich übertaktete Highend Graka sogar noch zu wenig wäre, um stabil zu laufen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hast du auch BEWEISE für deine Aussage??



Nein. Aber aufgrund meiner Qualifikation und langjähriger Erfahrung im Bereich der E-Technik, weiß ich, dass es so ist. Gib mir die nötige Ausrüstung, ich beweise dir absolut jede meiner Aussagen, die elektrische Zusammenhänge betreffen. Du kennst doch nahe zu alle Fakten zu NTs. Hast du schon jemals ein SR-NT mit abgebrannten Kabeln gesehen? Übrigens anders herum kann ich dir jede Zeit die gleiche Panne wie im Video mit einem hoch sicheren MR-NT erzwingen. Ein weiterer Beweis dafür ist die Tatsache, dass solche NTs durch den TÜV kommen und verkauft werden dürfen und man nicht täglich in Nachrichten hört, dass reihenweise SR-NT brände verursachen. Ich weiß nicht genau, aber es gibt doch auf dem Markt mehr SR-NTs als MR-NTs oder irre ich mich? Und zuletzt sind wir hier in Deutschland - einem Land der Sicherheitsfanatiker. Das sollte dir Beweis genug sein.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Im 'normalen Alltagsbetrieb' hingegen gibt es, ab etwa 400W, keinen Grund, Single Rail zu machen, *außer, dass es schlicht billiger ist*.



Ganz im Gegenteil. Schwache NTs für (elektrisch) Leistungsarme Systeme würde ich als MR auslegen. Umgekehrt immer nur SR. Oder worauf ich mich einlassen würde wären immer 2 Rails mit "unsymmetrischer" Verteilung. Eine nicht so starke Rail für alle 4-poligen Molex-Anschlüsse, weil diese wirklich nur eine einzige Leitung mit geringem Querschnitt haben und eine starke für den Rest.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wenn wir dir nix dazu sagen brauchen, warum stellst du dann einige Dinge schlicht falsch dar??



Ich stelle gar nichts falsch dar. Ihr kennt sehr viele Fakten - so viele wie ich aus Mangel an Interesse nie kennen werde - aber die Zusammenhänge zwischen elektrischen Größen verstehst du nur zum Teil und der Rest gar nicht, ihr denkt einfach nicht zu ende, was der Grund für all diese Verseuchung im Forum ist.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum verteidigst du Single Rail so sehr?!



Ich verteidige gar nichts - weder Hersteller noch Technologie, ich bin absolut neutral in diesen Sachen. Und ich bestreite gar nicht, dass MR-NTs sicherer sind als SR-NTs, aber zu behaupten, dass SR-NTs grundsätzlich Schrott sind, ist einfach falsch. Auf Qualität kommt es an. Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn von qulitativ minderwertigen NTs abgeraten wird, aber sehr wohl, wenn etwas aufgrund fehlenden Verständnises allgemein schlecht geredet wird.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum kannst du in Deutschland noch  KissQuiet/Fusitech kaufen,  warum gibt es  hier  einen Rückruf, warum ist das vorher niemandem aufgefallen?!
> 
> Vielleicht weil die ganzen Bestimmungen weit weniger streng sind als du denkst??
> Und vielleicht weil bei einigen noch nicht angekommen ist, dass es (quasi) ungesicherte Hochleistungs Netzteile gibt??


 
Wenn irgendwas zu viele schlimme Unfälle verursacht, dann wird es sehr schnell angepackt und verbotten, außer es ist unverzichtbar oder würde zu unzumutbaren Umstellung in der Gesellschaft führen - wie z.B. Autos. Beides trifft aber bei SR-NTs nicht zu. Daraus folgt, dass SR-NTs keine schlimme Unfälle verursachen, wenn sie immer noch zugelassen sind.


----------



## Shadow Complex (19. Januar 2014)

Der Vorteil von Multi Rail ist doch, dass man die maximale Stromstärke begrenzt indem man sie auf mehrere Rails verteilt, sodass keine Stromstärken abgerufen werden können, die so hoch sind, dass es zu Schäden kommen kann.
Werden bestimmte Werte überschritten, dann greift die OCP und schaltet das Netzteil ab.

Deswegen macht Multi Rail besonders bei leistungsstarken Netzteilen Sinn, damit man bei der Stromstärke auf den 12 Volt Leitungen nicht in Bereiche von über 40 Ampere kommt. Wieso sollte Single Rail bei leistungsfähigen System mehr Sinn ergeben als Multi Rail. Wenn die Rail Verteilung gut gemacht ist, dann ist ein Multi Rail Netzteil genauso leistungsfähig wie ein Single Rail Netzteil, nur eben sicherer.

Welche elektrischen Zusammenhänge kennen die User hier nicht?  Das ohmsche Gesetz? U*I=P?  Von welcher "Verseuchung" redest du?

Zu deinem Beispiel mit 360 Watt an einer Rail.  Gehen wir zum Beispiel von einem Be Quiet Straight Power E9 480 Watt aus. 4 Rails a 18 Ampere. Die letzten beiden sind nur für PCI-E da und können 432 Watt liefern. Weiß jetzt nicht wo das Problem sein soll. Auch hier wieder: Leistungsfähigkeit eines Multirail genauso hoch so wie die eines Singlerail, jedoch sicherer durch zusätzliche OCP. Und sollte eine Grafikkarte mehr Strom verbrauchen, dann wohl nur weil sie mit Trocken-Eis oder ähnlichem extrem übertaktet wird. Und hier ist wieder die einzige Daseinsberechtigung von Single Rail Netzteilen.


----------



## Verminaard (19. Januar 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Welche elektrischen Zusammenhänge kennen die User hier nicht?  Das ohmsche Gesetz? U*I=P?  Von welcher "Verseuchung" redest du?


 
R=U/I , U=RxI, I=U/R

Sorry fuers Klugscheissen


----------



## Shadow Complex (19. Januar 2014)

Ja das sollte hinlänglich bekannt sein. Das waren für mich auch zwei unterschiedliche Sachen. Auf der einen Seite das ohm'sche Gesetz und auf der anderen wie man die Leistung berechnet. Wem das nicht klar ist, der hat allein schon im Physikunterricht in der 7. Klasse nicht aufgepasst.


----------



## ich111 (19. Januar 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Sobald du gezwungen bist mehrere Rails an einem Verbraucher parallel zu schalten, verlieren diese ihre Daseinberechtigung.


Nö, wenn diese durch die Spawas getrennt sind nicht, das hab ich dir auch schon geschrieben.


SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Was wenn die HW an einer Rail mehr als 20A braucht - z.B. 30A? Das wären dann 360W, was für eine ordentlich übertaktete Highend Graka sogar noch zu wenig wäre, um stabil zu laufen.
> Das ist keine Problem: 240-300W können über die Rail gezogen werden und 75W über PCIe und das reicht eigentlich immer. Und genau deshalb hätten wir ja gerne Netzteile mit einzne Rails für fast jeden Stecker. Die OCP auf einer PCIe Rail sollte dann eben bei ca. 15A greifen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Multithread (19. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was soll das BeQuiete Gebashe schon wieder?
> Ich habe ja schon gesagt wie viele Rails ich so einbauen würde. Doch auf mich hört kein Netzteilhersteller. Die hören auf die Controller und BWL Typen die ihnen sagen dass das alles viel zu teuer wird.


Was, wenn man selber anfragt für eine Auftragsfertigung?
Aber das geht vermutlich nicht mal





SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Sobald du gezwungen bist mehrere Rails an einem Verbraucher parallel zu schalten, verlieren diese ihre Daseinberechtigung.


Nope, tuen Sie nicht. In dem Moment wo ein Mofset durchbrennt, liegen nur an einer Rail hohe ströme an, OCP muss also eingreifen. Die Anderen Mofsets machen ja zu, denn hinter Ihnen herscht plötzlich genügend spannung.
Solange der Designer also nicht am Verbraucher geschlampt hat, hast du selbst in dem Fall nur eine Rail die dann effektiv überladen ist.




SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Was wenn die HW an einer Rail mehr als 20A braucht - z.B. 30A? Das wären dann 360W, was für eine ordentlich übertaktete Highend Graka sogar noch zu wenig wäre, um stabil zu laufen.


Ich habe kein Problem 2 Rails an eine Graka anzuschliessen, bei 20A pro Rail erst recht nicht, und dann habe ich wieder genügend Power, ausserdem haben Grakas die mehr als 300 Watt über PCIe Brauchen normalerweise drei PEIe Anschlüsse, dann kommst du eh nicht mehr rum 2 Rails anzuschliessen, bist damit aber immer noch weit unter der Auslöstestromstärke eines Single Rail NT's




SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Nein. Aber aufgrund meiner Qualifikation und langjähriger Erfahrung im Bereich der E-Technik, weiß ich, dass es so ist. Gib mir die nötige Ausrüstung, ich beweise dir absolut jede meiner Aussagen, die elektrische Zusammenhänge betreffen. Du kennst doch nahe zu alle Fakten zu NTs. Hast du schon jemals ein SR-NT mit abgebrannten Kabeln gesehen? Übrigens anders herum kann ich dir jede Zeit die gleiche Panne wie im Video mit einem hoch sicheren MR-NT erzwingen. Ein weiterer Beweis dafür ist die Tatsache, dass solche NTs durch den TÜV kommen und verkauft werden dürfen und man nicht täglich in Nachrichten hört, dass reihenweise SR-NT brände verursachen. Ich weiß nicht genau, aber es gibt doch auf dem Markt mehr SR-NTs als MR-NTs oder irre ich mich? Und zuletzt sind wir hier in Deutschland - einem Land der Sicherheitsfanatiker. Das sollte dir Beweis genug sein.


Weisst du wer uns dieses SR Desaster eingebracht hat? Eine Firma die schlicht UNFÄHIG war ein MR NT herzustellen, also haben die Ihre MArketingmaschinerie angeworfen und behauptet welche grandiosen Vorteile SR doch so hat.

Und eine Mehrheit, heisst noch lange nicht das die Mehrheit auch recht hat.
Die Mehrheit der Amis hat Bush Senior im 2ten Wahlgang nicht gewählt, dennoch wurde er nochmals Präsident




SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Wenn irgendwas zu viele schlimme Unfälle verursacht, dann wird es sehr schnell angepackt und verbotten, außer es ist unverzichtbar oder würde zu unzumutbaren Umstellung in der Gesellschaft führen - wie z.B. Autos. Beides trifft aber bei SR-NTs nicht zu. Daraus folgt, dass SR-NTs keine schlimme Unfälle verursachen, wenn sie immer noch zugelassen sind.


#Neuland#NSA#Asbest
Mehr will ich dazu nicht sagen müssen


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> Und eine Mehrheit, heisst noch lange nicht das die Mehrheit auch recht hat.
> Die Mehrheit der Amis hat Bush Senior im 2ten Wahlgang nicht gewählt, dennoch wurde er nochmals Präsident


 
Das war Bush Junior. 
Bush Senior hatte nach 4 Jahren Amtszeit gegen Clinton verloren weil er die Steuern wegen des Irak Einsatzes erhöhen musste obwohl er versprochen hatte sie nicht zu erhöhen.
Für Republikaner ein Todesstoß wenn sie Steuern erhöhen müssen. 
Und da die Amis sowas die Bush Junior überhaupt gewählt haben kann man sich vorstellen was die für eine Meinung zum Umweltschutz und Klimawandel haben und wieso die dann 600 Watt Netzteile für einfache Office Rechner kaufen.


----------



## _chiller_ (19. Januar 2014)

Ich hab eben mit Enermax telefoniert weil mein Modu 87+ 500W seit 4 Wochen bei denen liegt. Es wird eines der nächsten Netzteile sein die begutachtet werden. Auf meine Nachfrage welches Modell ich denn bekommen würde wenn das NT irreparabel beschädigt ist, antwortete man mir das man mir ein ähnliches Modell zurück schicken wird, man hätte darauf allerdings keinen Einfluss welches Modell es denn genau wird.

Jetzt hab ich Angst das es ein Revo XT mit 530Watt wird weil das Revo 87+ bei den Händlern schon so gut wie ausverkauft ist D: Das wäre allerdings eine Frechheit von Enermax falls es denn so kommen sollte, schließlich hab ich für das Modu mal 140Euro ausgegeben und möchte kein lautes und minderwertiges Single-Rail Netzteil als Ersatz haben.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht bekommst du ja ein Triathlor.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Januar 2014)

Logisch betrachtet befürchte ich das auch. Das Triathlor X't ist durchaus 'technisch vergleichbar', zumindest könnten die das so sehen.
Alternativ könnten sie natürlich 'nen Platimax raus hauen...

Das wirst ja in den nächsten Tagen sehen, was bei dir ankommt...


----------



## _chiller_ (19. Januar 2014)

Ein Platimax wäre preislich natürlich näher an dem damaligen Kaufpreis, aber ich hoffe einfach mal das sie das Netzteil noch reparieren können.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (19. Januar 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> In dem Moment wo ein Mofset durchbrennt, liegen nur an einer Rail hohe ströme an



Wenn  einzelne PCI-E Anschlüsse eingangsseitig getrennt sind, was auch ich111  erzählt hat, dann würde das zutreffen. Dann würde es auch Sinn machen,  mehrere Rails an eine Komponente zu schalten und dieser Punkt wäre dann  erledigt. Meine Aussage "Sicherheit oder Stabilität" kann dann gestrichen werden. Ich habe noch eine defekte HD5870 hier liegen. Ich messe das  bei Gelegenheit durch. Wenn aber die Möglichkeit besteht, dass es solche  und solche gibt, dann ist das schon wieder hinfällig.

Der Rest bleibt aber bestehen.



Multithread schrieb:


> #Neuland#NSA#Asbest
> Mehr will ich dazu nicht sagen müssen


 



Threshold schrieb:


> Marketing ist ein Wort das du nicht kennst oder?
> Wieso gibt es den Audi RS6 obwohl es schon eine Audi S6 gibt?
> Es geht um Prestige. Mehr nicht. Jeder Hersteller will das stärkste Netzteil im Regal haben weil man damit einfach protzen kann. Das ist alles.
> Aber niemand braucht diese Netzteile ebenso wenig braucht jemand einen Audi RS6 wenn es schon einen S6 gibt.



Wieso gibt es einen S6, wenn es schon einen A6 gibt? Und wieso gibt es überhaupt Audi, wenn es doch schon MB und BMW gibt? Mal im Ernst, wenn man jetzt die Schiene fährt, dann braucht man nur eine Hütte mit Feuerstelle und Dach; Wasser, Brot und Luft zum atmen. Abgesehen davon wenn mir ein System zusammen baue, mit Quad SLI und dieser einen AMD CPU, die mit 5GHz läuft, komme ich locker über 1kW bei Volllast. Dafür muss ich nicht mal übertakten. Und jetzt sag mir nicht, dass es sinnlos wäre so ein System zu bauen. Es gibt nun mal die Möglichkeit so ein System zu bauen, also muss es auch Möglichkeit geben, dieses zu versorgen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Keine glühenden Kabel oder sonst was.



Wie gesagt, den Versuch mit glühendem Kabel wie im Video kann man ganz hervoragend auch mit einem MR-NT machen. Das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass dabei die NT eigene Kabel heil bleiben egal ob MR oder SR.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Single Rail Netzteil kann nicht abschalten weil die maximale Leistung des Netzteil nicht mal erreicht wird.
> Es powert also weiter und zerstört dabei sich, die Hardware und die Umgebung.
> Was passiert denn wenn die glühenden Leitungen mit Kunststoffteilen in Kontakt treten?



Welche glühende Leitungen? Lies doch noch ein mal ganz aufmerksam #8354, Viel mehr kann ich  einfach dazu nicht mehr sagen, da ich mich ständig wiederholen müsste.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso wird Spielzeug in Deutschland verkauft das krebserregende Stoffe oder gefährliche Weichmacher enthalten?
> Wieso wird in Deutschland Fleisch das eigentlich als verdorben gilt für Fleischgerichte verarbeitet?



Krebserregende Weichmacher? Harmlos! Keiner kann sagen, ob jemand wirklich dadurch an Krebs erkrankt ist. Würstchen am Feuergrill zu bratten ist angeblich auch krebserregend. Soll mans besser gleich verbieten? Rauchen verursacht viel mehr Krebs. Juckt dich das? Willst du dich dafür einsetzen, dass das Rauchen grundsätzlich verboten wird? Gammelfleisch in Gerichten? Keiner ist daran gestorben. Abgesehen davon ist es ja schon verboten und ist illegal. SR-NTs sind ja nicht.

Schwere ist dafür entscheident, ob was gesetzlich verboten wird und wie schnell. Bei SR-NTs besteht einfach kein Grund sie zu verbieten. Betrachtet die Energiewende als Beispiel. Ein Mal hat ein AKW richtig Schaden gerissen und das eine halbe Welt weit weg. Und bei uns werden alle AKWs gegen jeglicher Rechtmäßigkeit stillgelegt, obwohl das einen gewaltigen wirtschaftlichen Schaden angerichtet hat. Würden dank SR-NTs reihenweise Häuser verbrennen und darin Menschen, würde man sie schon längst verbieten, gerade deshalb, weil es keine große Umstellung wäre, dank bereits vorhandene Alternative. Aber das ist nun mal nicht der Fall.



ich111 schrieb:


> Dann frag die Netzteilhersteller warum sie keine solchen Kabel verbauen


 
Ich wette, alle Leitungen zusammen ergeben bei diesem NT weit mehr als 25mm².



ich111 schrieb:


> Sag mal ließt du die Posts nicht? Es gab etliche  Post mit Beweisen, dass der TÜV und vor allem die EU jeden Schrott  durchwink.



Natürlich habe ich sie nicht gelesen. Dazu müsste ich wissen, dass es sie gibt und wo es sie gibt. Spielt hierfür aber keine Rolle.



ich111 schrieb:


> Gerade  da wo hohe höhe Ströme fließen sollte man aufsplitten und diese  begrenzen. Bei einem 200-300W kann man sich Multirail dagegen  sparen



Dahinter steckte der Gedanke mit parallel geschalteten Rails. Aber das prüfe ich mit meiner HD5870 und einer GF9800GTX.



ich111 schrieb:


> außerdem  würde das Stromnetz wohl sehr stark beeinträchtigt wenn lauter  Netzteile ohne PFC verwendet werden würden, aber das Netzteil ist  trotzdem nicht verboten.


 
Was hat das mit der aktuellen  Diskussion zu tun? Glaubst du dass ein MR-NT ohne PFC das Netz nicht  versauen würde? Schaltnetzteile ohne PFC sind in Deutschland ab einer  bestimmten Leistung, ab 75W wenn ich nicht irre, verboten. Ob Single-  oder Multirail, ist unerheblich. Oder was hast du damit überhaupt gemeint?


----------



## ich111 (19. Januar 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, den Versuch mit glühendem Kabel wie im Video kann man ganz hervoragend auch mit einem MR-NT machen. Das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass dabei die NT eigene Kabel heil bleiben egal ob MR oder SR.


Nicht mit den Kabelstärken und Leiterbahnen die im PC verwendet werden.


SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Krebserregende Weichmacher? Harmlos! Keiner kann sagen, ob jemand wirklich dadurch an Krebs erkrankt ist. Würstchen am Feuergrill zu bratten ist angeblich auch krebserregend. Soll mans besser gleich verbieten? Rauchen verursacht viel mehr Krebs. Juckt dich das? Willst du dich dafür einsetzen, dass das Rauchen grundsätzlich verboten wird? Gammelfleisch in Gerichten? Keiner ist daran gestorben. Abgesehen davon ist es ja schon verboten und ist illegal. SR-NTs sind ja nicht.


Weichmacher müssen aber nicht überall sein und man kommt denen kaum aus, auf Rauchen kann man verzichten.


SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Schwere ist dafür entscheident, ob was gesetzlich verboten wird und wie schnell. Bei SR-NTs besteht einfach kein Grund sie zu verbieten. Betrachtet die Energiewende als Beispiel. Ein Mal hat ein AKW richtig Schaden gerissen und das eine halbe Welt weit weg. Und bei uns werden alle AKWs gegen jeglicher Rechtmäßigkeit stillgelegt, obwohl das einen gewaltigen wirtschaftlichen Schaden angerichtet hat. Würden dank SR-NTs reihenweise Häuser verbrennen und darin Menschen, würde man sie schon längst verbieten, gerade deshalb, weil es keine große Umstellung wäre, dank bereits vorhandene Alternative. Aber das ist nun mal nicht der Fall.


Atomstrom ist auch nicht günstiger als anderer, der einzige Vorteil ist, dass man nicht von Wind, Sonne etc. abhängig ist, aber das ist OT


SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich wette, alle Leitungen zusammen ergeben bei diesem NT weit mehr als 25mm².


Aber eine Singlerail NT kann sich nicht aussuchen worüber wieviel Strom fließt.


SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich sie nicht gelesen. Dazu müsste ich wissen, dass es sie gibt und wo es sie gibt. Spielt hierfür aber keine Rolle.


Die Links ein paar Post drüber, alles hier im Netzteilthread


SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit der aktuellen  Diskussion zu tun? Glaubst du dass ein MR-NT ohne PFC das Netz nicht  versauen würde? Schaltnetzteile ohne PFC sind in Deutschland ab einer  bestimmten Leistung, ab 75W wenn ich nicht irre, verboten. Ob Single-  oder Multirail, ist unerheblich. Oder was hast du damit überhaupt gemeint?


Die EU winkt einfach alles durch und selbst nach einem Antrag eines Reviewer das Netzteil ohne PFC zu verbieten hat sich nichts getan!


----------



## Multithread (19. Januar 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


>


 Das sind 3 der besten Beispiele für: 
1.Nicht zu allem was es gibt, gibt es auch griffige und brauchbare Regeln (Neuland, Ulmann afähre)
2. nicht alles was von einer Mehrheit gutgeheissen wird, ist auch gut (NSA aus Seiten der Amis)
3. Nicht alles was Gefährlich ist, wird frühzeitig verboten, Asbest war lange Zeit im Einsatz als Dämmaterial Was glaubst du wohl die Lange es dauert bis Passive PFC oder Single Rail NT's mit mehr als ca. 400-500 Watt verboten werden? Ob ich das noch erleben werde?

Insbesondere Punkt 3 dürfte der Grund sein wieso das man in der EU noch Single Rail NT's mit vierstelligen Watt-zahlen verkaufen darf.


Und das mit der Glühenden Leitung, das kriege ich sogar mit einer 1.5V Batterie hin, dieses Beispiel ist sowas von extrem schlecht gewählt. Was passiert wohl wenn ich zwischen die beiden Enden des NT Kabels einen guten 2,5mm^2 Kupferdraht stecke? Genau, dann glüht die Leitung zum Netzteil und nicht mehr das Kabel welches ich als überbrückung verwendet habe


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es einen S6, wenn es schon einen A6 gibt? Und wieso gibt es überhaupt Audi, wenn es doch schon MB und BMW gibt? Mal im Ernst, wenn man jetzt die Schiene fährt, dann braucht man nur eine Hütte mit Feuerstelle und Dach; Wasser, Brot und Luft zum atmen. Abgesehen davon wenn mir ein System zusammen baue, mit Quad SLI und dieser einen AMD CPU, die mit 5GHz läuft, komme ich locker über 1kW bei Volllast. Dafür muss ich nicht mal übertakten. Und jetzt sag mir nicht, dass es sinnlos wäre so ein System zu bauen. Es gibt nun mal die Möglichkeit so ein System zu bauen, also muss es auch Möglichkeit geben, dieses zu versorgen.



Und wieso kann man deiner Meinung nach so ein System nur mit einem Single Rails Netzteil bauen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Januar 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Na schön dann gibt es welche mit 6 Rails. Die Marktsituation kennst du natürlich besser als jeder andere. Gibts auch welche mit 8?


Antec HCP-1200, hab ich auch verlinkt. Und das 1500W Silverstone. Hab ich verlinkt...




SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Sobald du gezwungen bist mehrere Rails an einem Verbraucher parallel zu schalten, verlieren diese ihre Daseinberechtigung.


Nein, wegen Leitungsschutz. Das ist ja ein weiterer Punkt, der gegen Single Rail spricht. Die sollten so gebaut sein, dass sie sich NICHT selbst zerlegen.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Was wenn die HW an einer Rail mehr als 20A braucht - z.B. 30A? Das wären dann 360W, was für eine ordentlich übertaktete Highend Graka sogar noch zu wenig wäre, um stabil zu laufen.


Dann nimmt man mehrere Rails, wo is das Problem?!



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Nein. Aber aufgrund meiner Qualifikation und langjähriger Erfahrung im Bereich der E-Technik, weiß ich, dass es so ist.


Also nur irgendwelches rumgerudere von jemanden, der seine Meinung nicht belegen kann. War klar, dass sowas kommt.




SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Gib mir die nötige Ausrüstung, ich beweise dir absolut jede meiner Aussagen, die elektrische Zusammenhänge betreffen.


Du bist in der Beweispflicht, weil DU diese Aussage getätigst hast, nicht wir. Und da die ganzen 1200W Netzteile ja nicht mit 25mm² Kabel ausgestattet sind, läuft da wohl was falsch.

Oh wait: Du hast sicher auch die Sicherung in deiner Hütte ausgebaut, weil Leitungsschutz braucht man nicht, das Kabel dient halt selbst als Schutz...




SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Du kennst doch nahe zu alle Fakten zu NTs. Hast du schon jemals ein SR-NT mit abgebrannten Kabeln gesehen?


Meinst du sowas oder das hier??
Somit hätten wir schon mal abgebrannte Buchsen. Und auch die Isolation des Kabels schaut schon recht beschädigt aus...

Das ganze ist auch noch ein vermeidbarer Schaden, da Netzteil und/oder Grafikkarte unnötig beschädigt wurden...



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Übrigens anders herum kann ich dir jede Zeit die gleiche Panne wie im Video mit einem hoch sicheren MR-NT erzwingen.


Dann hör auf, irgendwelchen Unsinn zu reden und beweis deine Aussagen doch mal! Weil irgendwas behaupten, kann jeder.
Und wir sprechen hier nicht von den 4 Rail Geräten mit 1200W, die bis zu 60A auf +12V haben. Oder die Geräte der 1000W Klasse mit 2 Rails sondern von ordentlich abgesicherten Geräten mit nur ~20A pro Rail.

'nen Multi Rail Gerät mit 60A OCP zu nehmen und das als Beweis ran zu nehmen, ist irgendwie etwas daneben.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Beweis dafür ist die Tatsache, dass solche NTs durch den TÜV kommen und verkauft werden dürfen und man nicht täglich in Nachrichten hört, dass reihenweise SR-NT brände verursachen.


Du meinst also solche Dinge, wie dieses Trust Gerät, bei dem, ich zitiere:
Brand- und Stromschlaggefahr 
Zitat Ende

Besteht. Das ist ja auch 'durch den TüV' gekommen. Oder die ganzen anderen Geräte, von denen diverse User über Stromschläge(!!) berichten, wenn sie ans Gehäuse packen. War übrigens irgendein MS-Tech...
Also entweder fand diese Überprüfung nicht statt und es reicht, wenn  man einen (gefälschten) Testbericht einreicht oder aber der TüV 'Test' selbst taugt nicht...

Und soweit ich weiß, muss das Gerät nur einen Test *nach TüV* bestehen, nicht *beim TüV*. Big Difference!!
Sprich: die ganzen Tests werden in China gemacht...



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau, aber es gibt doch auf dem Markt mehr SR-NTs als MR-NTs oder irre ich mich? Und zuletzt sind wir hier in Deutschland - einem Land der Sicherheitsfanatiker. Das sollte dir Beweis genug sein.


Ja und in Amiland verkaufen sich wohl 750W Netzteile besser als bei uns. So what?!

Es wird auch behauptet, dass der US-Amerikanische Markt größer ist als der Europäische. Und die Amis sind halt nicht besonders schlau in manchen Dingen, so auch in dieser Single Rail Geschichte.
Entsprechend verkauft man nicht das, was man gerne tun würde sondern das, was man besser verkaufen kann.


Den Kampf von VHS vs. Beta, Hi8 und wie sie nicht alle heißen, hast ja sicherlich mitbekommen, oder?!
Es wird auch gesagt, dass VHS das schlechteste Band war - und es hat sich trotzdem durchgesetzt.

Oder nehmen wir mal Windows 95 vs OS/2 Warp 4. OS/2 Warp 4 war definitiv das bessere Betriebssystem und auf einem Stand, den man bei M$ erst mit Windows 2000 erreicht hat. Und trotzdem hat es sich nicht durchgesetzt.
Oder damals, früher, irgendwann, als es um Klopverbesserer für Benzin ging. Damals hat man über Ethanol und Blei nachgedacht. Und man hat Blei genommen.

Reicht das erst einmal an Beispielen, wo sich 'das bessere' eben NICHT durchgesetzt hat?!

Oh und by the way: Der Dieselmotor ist eigentlich ein vielstoff Brennmotor. Der war ursprünglich konstruiert, um mit Pflanzenfetten und anderen Dingen zu arbenten - nicht mit Erdölbasierten Kraftstoffen...



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil. Schwache NTs für (elektrisch) Leistungsarme Systeme würde ich als MR auslegen. Umgekehrt immer nur SR. Oder worauf ich mich einlassen würde wären immer 2 Rails mit "unsymmetrischer" Verteilung. Eine nicht so starke Rail für alle 4-poligen Molex-Anschlüsse, weil diese wirklich nur eine einzige Leitung mit geringem Querschnitt haben und eine starke für den Rest.


Warum?
Was ist an 'Unsymmetrischer Verteilung' schlimm?!
Voralllen weil es hier schlicht um einen blöden Widerstand geht. Einen einfachen (hochleistungs) Widerstand.

WARUM ist eine 'Unsymetrische Verteilung' so schlimm?! 
[highlight]erkläre diesen Punkt bitte mal genau![/highlight]
Ich kann mir da gerade nichts drunter vorstellen und/oder verstehe dein Problem hier nicht.




SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich stelle gar nichts falsch dar. Ihr kennt sehr viele Fakten - so viele wie ich aus Mangel an Interesse nie kennen werde - aber die Zusammenhänge zwischen elektrischen Größen verstehst du nur zum Teil und der Rest gar nicht, ihr denkt einfach nicht zu ende, was der Grund für all diese Verseuchung im Forum ist.


1. Doch, du stellst hier vieles falsch dar. Insbesondere siehst du SR viel zu positiv.
Als Elektrotechniker sollte dir eigentlich bekannt sein, dass man die Sicherungen nach den Umgebungen auswählt und man macht es so, dass nix schlimmes passieren sollte.
Dazu gibt es auch z.T. Mehrstufige Sicherungssysteme, die in einigen Bereichen sogar vorgeschrieben sind. Die Dinge, die darunter fallen sind einerseits Fehlerstromschutzschalter, die z.T. auch Personen schützen sollen und daher im Bad vorgeschrieben sind. Oder aber Motorschutzschalter, die Motoren schützen sollen.

Gut, im PC wäre das nicht so teuer, aber was du hier propagierst ist schlicht:
*Alle Sicherungen ausbauen!*
Weil das Kabel als Sicherung zu nutzen reicht ja völlig aus.

Gut, dass die VDE das ganze anders sieht, scheint dich in diesem Punkt nicht zu interessieren. Aber da muss ich einfach mal fragen: WARUM?!




SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich verteidige gar nichts - weder Hersteller noch Technologie, ich bin absolut neutral in diesen Sachen. Und ich bestreite gar nicht, dass MR-NTs sicherer sind als SR-NTs, aber zu behaupten, dass SR-NTs grundsätzlich Schrott sind, ist einfach falsch. Auf Qualität kommt es an. Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn von qulitativ minderwertigen NTs abgeraten wird, aber sehr wohl, wenn etwas aufgrund fehlenden Verständnises allgemein schlecht geredet wird.


1. Doch, tust du. Du verteidigst Single Rail wehement, redest den Vorteil von Muti Rail klein bzw weg und behauptest einfach irgendwelche Dinge, zum Vorteil von Single Rail.
2. WARUM siehst du kein Problem in einem Netzteil, dass 100A liefern darf und nicht abschalten darf, bevor diese 100A nicht erreicht sind? Wo ist der Vorteil diese 100A nicht in mehrere kleinere Happen von je 25A (also 6-8 mal) aufzuteilen? Welche Nachteile hätte es?? Und welchen Vorteil hätte es, das nicht zu tun?

Diesen Punkt scheinst du nicht beantworten zu wollen, du weichst immer aus und ruderst nur herum.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Wenn irgendwas zu viele schlimme Unfälle verursacht, dann wird es sehr schnell angepackt und verbotten, außer es ist unverzichtbar oder würde zu unzumutbaren Umstellung in der Gesellschaft führen - wie z.B. Autos. Beides trifft aber bei SR-NTs nicht zu. Daraus folgt, dass SR-NTs keine schlimme Unfälle verursachen, wenn sie immer noch zugelassen sind.


Genau, wie zum Beispiel Asbest, Blei im Kraftstoff, Quecksilber, der Import von Produkten aus China, insbesondere Kinderspielzeug...

Du kannst ja z.B. immer noch Geräte kaufen, die ja eigentlich nicht mehr verbaut werden dürften, es gibt immer noch sehr viele Netzteile auf dem deutschen Markt, die schlicht gefährlich sind, bei denen der Aufdruck schlicht erlogen ist und so weiter. In einigen anderen Bereichen schaut es ähnlich aus.

Sorry, aber nur weil etwas nicht verboten ist, heißt es nicht, dass es auch gut/toll oder sonstwas ist. Es heißt nur, dass sich damit bisher noch niemand beschäftigt hat...

Aber gut, wenn du mir nicht glaubst, dann schau dir mal diese Bilder an

Fakt: *Es war ein Deutscher*
Es war also wahrscheinlich in Deutschland
*Das Gerät war/ist in Deutschland erhältlich (gewesen)*
Es ist dieses Gerät, um genau zu sein
Und du kannst es immer noch kaufen, wenn du willst.





SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon wenn mir ein System zusammen baue, mit Quad SLI und dieser einen AMD CPU, die mit 5GHz läuft, komme ich locker über 1kW bei Volllast. Dafür muss ich nicht mal übertakten. Und jetzt sag mir nicht, dass es sinnlos wäre so ein System zu bauen. Es gibt nun mal die Möglichkeit so ein System zu bauen, also muss es auch Möglichkeit geben, dieses zu versorgen.


Und wo ist jetzt das Problem? 
Warum soll das ganze nicht mit einem (gescheiten) Multi Rail Gerät funktionieren? Verstehe ich nicht...
Also mit dem verlinkten 8 Rail Antec High Current Pro 1200W sehe ich da wirklich kein Problem...



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, den Versuch mit glühendem Kabel wie im Video kann man ganz hervoragend auch mit einem MR-NT machen. Das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass dabei die NT eigene Kabel heil bleiben egal ob MR oder SR.


nein, kann man nicht, weil dort 80A geflossen sind. Welches (wirkliche) Multi Rail Gerät kennst du, dass 80A länger mitmacht??
Mir fällt da gerade keins ein...



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> SR-NTs sind ja nicht.


Sollten es aber sein...
Und wenn die VDE in dem Bereich was zu sagen hätte, wären sie es wohl auch schon...
Die 240VA, die früher mal in der ATX Spec standen, hatten wohl schon ihren Grund. Leider ist das nicht mehr drin...



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich wette, alle Leitungen zusammen ergeben bei diesem NT weit mehr als 25mm².


...nur blöd, dass man die maximale Leistung des Netzteiles über jede beliebige Leitung abrufen könnte und es bei einem Single Rail Netzteil keine Möglichkeit gibt, dieses zu verhindern.
Es gibt natürlich eine Möglichkeit, das zu verhindern, aber wie das geht, muss ich dir wohl sicher nich sagen...




SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Glaubst du dass ein MR-NT ohne PFC das Netz nicht  versauen würde? Schaltnetzteile ohne PFC sind in Deutschland ab einer  bestimmten Leistung, ab 75W wenn ich nicht irre, verboten. Ob Single-  oder Multirail, ist unerheblich. Oder was hast du damit überhaupt gemeint?


...und dennoch kann man sie immer noch kaufen...
...und es werden immer noch entsprechende Geräte in Umlauf gebracht, auch wenn sie keine PFC haben.


----------



## extrafighter (21. Januar 2014)

Hi, ich hab hier einen Bekannten, der nicht von einem GTX 760 SLI ( eine hat er schon) abzubringen ist. Er braucht nur noch ein neues Netzteil. Ich wollte ihm zum üblichen Verdächtigen, dem Be quiet DPP 10 raten. Gibts da evtl. Alternativen und wv Watt braucht er ca. ?
MfG


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2014)

Er kann auch ein Enermax Revolution 87+ kaufen. Das wird gerade ausverkauft.
650 Watt sollten reichen.
Enermax Revolution87+ 650W ATX 2.4 (ERV650AWT-G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## extrafighter (21. Januar 2014)

Ok, thx werde ich ihm empfehlen.


----------



## TCP-Timeless (22. Januar 2014)

Hallo an alle!!!
Mein System startet beim Spielen (GTA 4/ F1 2013) immer nach ca 20- 30 Minuten (Ohne Bluescreen) einfach Neu und es wird auch kein Fehler angezeigt. Habe im Internet oft gelesen das es am Netzteil Liegen soll da es zu wenig Power hat. Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!

Meine Hardware ist:
AMD A10-6800K
ASRock FM2A75M-ITX R2.0
8GB G.Skill NT Series DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
XFX Radeon HD 5770 Single Slot
eine 500 GB Platte und eine 1 TB Platte + DVD Laufwerk
BitFenix Prodigy Mini-ITX Gehäuse - blau

mein momentanes Netzteil ist das P-CASE 460W (also ein Billignetztzeil)


----------



## ich111 (22. Januar 2014)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass du damit meinst, dass der PC einfach sofort aus ist

25A auf 12V und da wunderst du dich? Das teil ist aus den 80ern


----------



## TCP-Timeless (22. Januar 2014)

ja genau so sieht's aus habe das noch aus meinem Letzten System war wohl keine gute idee...


----------



## ich111 (22. Januar 2014)

Schau das mit den 25A auf 12V aber selbst am Aufkleber des Netzteils nach

Wenn dem so ist dann würde ich dir ein http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-450w-atx-2-4-e9-450w-bn191-a677345.html empfehlen


----------



## TCP-Timeless (22. Januar 2014)

ja steht drauf!!!


----------



## ich111 (22. Januar 2014)

Das E9 hat ingesammt 36A auf 12V


----------



## ich111 (22. Januar 2014)

Das gibts auch mit Kabelmanagment: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TCP-Timeless (22. Januar 2014)

was gäbe es denn in der Preisklasse bis 60,- €? bzw was genau sollte ich alles beachten da ich mir in nächster Zeit auch noch ne Stärkere Grafikkarte zulegen möchte?


----------



## ich111 (22. Januar 2014)

Für eine stärke Graka solltest du dir schon das be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland gönnen. Da kannst du auch eine 780 oder 290 dran hängen


----------



## TCP-Timeless (22. Januar 2014)

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit der Wattzahl aus... reichen 450W überhaupt, oder kommt es darauf gar nicht erst an?


----------



## target2804 (22. Januar 2014)

TCP-Timeless schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich mit der Wattzahl aus... reichen 450W überhaupt, oder kommt es darauf gar nicht erst an?


Dein System wird maximal 300 Watt aus der Dose ziehen. 450 reichen also dicke.
Wichtig ist nur, dass die 450 Watt auch durchgehend vorhanden sind. Bei billigen Netzteilen ist das nämlich nicht so!


----------



## TCP-Timeless (22. Januar 2014)

würde auch das "be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W" reichen?


----------



## ich111 (22. Januar 2014)

Aktuell wird wohl auch das das L8 400W reichen, aber bei den Pure Power ist die Railverteilung nicht so toll


----------



## TCP-Timeless (22. Januar 2014)

Okay Railverteilung sagt mir z.b. überhaupt nix


----------



## ich111 (22. Januar 2014)

Das ist damit gemeint:


*Pure Power L8*
|12V1|12V2
400W-300W|FDD, HDD, PCIe, SATA, 24pin|                      CPU (P4 + P4)
600W-500W|FDD, HDD, PCIe1, SATA, 24pin|PCIe2, CPU (P4 + P4)

*Straight Power E9*
|12V1|12V2|12V3|12V4
Alle außer 400W|SATA,  HDD, FDD, 24 pin|CPU (P8 connector, P4  connector)|PCI-E1|PCI-E2

*System Power  S7*
|12V1|12V2|12V3|12V4
300-500W|SATA,HDD,FDD,24 Pin|CPU,PCIe||
600-700W|SATA,HDD,FDD,24 Pin|CPU|PCIe1|PCIe2Wie du siehst kommen sich beim L8 die Komponenten viel eher in der Quere


----------



## TCP-Timeless (22. Januar 2014)

gehört zwar nicht ganz hier ins Thema aber habt ihr auch eine Idee für ne gute ausreichende Grafikkarte? ...also für Battlefield 4 zb. habe überlegt in richtung 270x oder 280x zu gehen bin aber nicht abgeneigt mir eine nvidia grafikkarte zu holen! sollte nur nicht mehr als 300,- € kosten!

...und danke schon mal für die Netzteil Beratung!!!


----------



## ich111 (22. Januar 2014)

Mach da am besten einen eigenen Thread auf


----------



## TCP-Timeless (22. Januar 2014)

okay danke ich versuche es mal bin recht neu hier muss mich erstmal zurecht finden!!!


----------



## xjanikx (23. Januar 2014)

Ich habe schon ein Thread für die Netzteil suche aber hier im Diskussionsforum würde ich gerne mal die Frage in den Raum schmeißen was besser ist. Bzw. ob man darin investieren sollte.
Ich denke halt drüber nach das E9 zu holen mit CM aber ist das so sinnig? Weil würde halt gerne wenige Kabel im Gehäuse rum liegen haben.


----------



## poiu (23. Januar 2014)

du meinst du verlierst lieber die Kabel  

also KM ist nur relevant wenn du oft am PC bastelst, sonst kannst du dir das in die Haare schmieren, einmal zusammengebaut kabel verstaut und gut ist. Bei KM besteht wirklich oft das Problem das System die vor 1-2 Jahren zusammengebaut wurden plötzlich die abnehmbaren Kabel fehlen und dann iss essig mit aufrüsten.

Mein empfehlung 

Oft am basteln -> KM sinnvoll
PC wird für 1-x Jahre Gebaut und ggf die Graka getauscht, nimm ein NT mit festen Kabeln und investiere das Geld in bessere Lüfter, ....


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Januar 2014)

kann mich poiu nur anschließen. Wenn man oft und viel am PC bastelt, sind manche CM Lösungen ganz nett (manche weil diem meisten halt irgendwie nicht)...
Dann machts Sinn.
Oder halt bei den größeren Geräten (ab 750W und höher).

Bei 'normalen' Netzteilen um 500W aber ists völlig irrelevant, da du eh kaum Kabel hast, die über sind. Bei einem üblichen 500W Gerät hast in der Regel 2 PCIe Anschlüsse (entweder je ein Kabel oder ein Kabel mit zwei Anschlüssen), einen CPU Anschluss, ein ATX Kabel. Dazu noch die üblichen 3 Laufwerkskabel.
Von den ganzen brauchst du mindesten CPU, ATX und ein LW Kabel. Macht also, im Worst Case: 2 PCIe Kabel, 2 Laufwerkskabel über. 

Von daher: Non CM ist völlig ausreichend. So viele Kabel hast nicht über. Zumindest nix, was ein Kabelbinder nicht wegbinden könnte...


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> du meinst du verlierst lieber die Kabel
> 
> also KM ist nur relevant wenn du oft am PC bastelst, sonst kannst du dir das in die Haare schmieren, einmal zusammengebaut kabel verstaut und gut ist. Bei KM besteht wirklich oft das Problem das System die vor 1-2 Jahren zusammengebaut wurden plötzlich die abnehmbaren Kabel fehlen und dann iss essig mit aufrüsten.
> 
> ...


 
Kann ich nachvollziehen.
Das Problem ist aber dass du hochwertige Netzteile nicht ohne KM bekommen kannst.
Ich hätte nichts dagegen dass es das P10 auch mit festen Kabeln gibt -- zumindest die 550er Version.
Ist aber leider nicht so.


----------



## poiu (23. Januar 2014)

korrekt, wobei er wohl auf das E9 und E) CM anspielte


----------



## xjanikx (23. Januar 2014)

Richtig geht um das E9


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2014)

Das E9 kratzt doch schon haarscharf an "_blöd dass andere noch schrottigere Netzteil in dem Bereich anbieten sonst könnte man endlich sagen dass das E9 Mist ist_" vorbei.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das E9 kratzt doch schon haarscharf an "blöd dass andere noch schrottigere Netzteil in dem Bereich anbieten sonst könnte man endlich sagen dass das E9 Mist ist" vorbei.



Oh wieso das denn? Ich habe mir (auch aufgrund drr ratschläge in diesen Forum) das E9 geholt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2014)

Gruppenreguliert...


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Januar 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Gruppenreguliert...


 
D.h. ? (Muss ich mir da jetzt irgendwelche Gedanken/Sorgen machen? NT tauschen?)


----------



## ich111 (24. Januar 2014)

Nein, bis 500W geht das in Ordnung

D.h. einfach, dass das Netzteil 12V und 5V nur gemeinsam regulieren kann.


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Oh wieso das denn? Ich habe mir (auch aufgrund drr ratschläge in diesen Forum) das E9 geholt.


 
Das Straight E9 CM480 ist ja auch ganz brauchbar hat aber eben technische Nachteile.
Das Dilemma ist halt dass es im Bereich des E9 nicht so wirklich viele Alternativen gibt daher wird das hier gerne empfohlen.
Du musst dir aber keine Gedanken machen.
Nur auf Grund der technischen Hintergründe kann man das E9 jenseits von 500 Watt als Elektroschrott bezeichnen -- bzw. ich mache das.


----------



## poiu (25. Januar 2014)

Korrekt Gruppenreguliete NT sind für multi GPU eher ungeeignet und da sollte man zum P10 greifen


----------



## _chiller_ (26. Januar 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ich hab eben mit Enermax telefoniert weil mein Modu 87+ 500W seit 4 Wochen bei denen liegt. Es wird eines der nächsten Netzteile sein die begutachtet werden. Auf meine Nachfrage welches Modell ich denn bekommen würde wenn das NT irreparabel beschädigt ist, antwortete man mir das man mir ein ähnliches Modell zurück schicken wird, man hätte darauf allerdings keinen Einfluss welches Modell es denn genau wird.
> 
> Jetzt hab ich Angst das es ein Revo XT mit 530Watt wird weil das Revo 87+ bei den Händlern schon so gut wie ausverkauft ist D: Das wäre allerdings eine Frechheit von Enermax falls es denn so kommen sollte, schließlich hab ich für das Modu mal 140Euro ausgegeben und möchte kein lautes und minderwertiges Single-Rail Netzteil als Ersatz haben.


Ich habe Glück gehabt, das Modu haben sie repariert und es ist auf dem Rückweg. Bin ich froh ^^


----------



## _chiller_ (30. Januar 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...or-x-r9-270x-2gb-gddr5-oc-boost-moeglich.html
Bin ich jetzt völlig auf dem Holzweg oder seit wann wird die Wattzahl der Netzteile durch die anfallende Abwärme bestimmt?


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2014)

Meinst du Hobbybastler1997?
Keine Ahnung wie der auf 100 Watt kommt.
Wahrscheinlich zieht er die 360 Watt -- die das Netzteil auf der 12 Volt Schiene leistet -- von der Gesamtleistung des Netzteils ab.


----------



## poiu (30. Januar 2014)

ja wahrscheinlich  hab auch mal meinen Senf dazu gegeben


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> ja wahrscheinlich  hab auch mal meinen Senf dazu gegeben


 
Ja hast du.
Aber mittendrin als ich gepostet habe.


----------



## poiu (30. Januar 2014)

gut


----------



## _chiller_ (30. Januar 2014)

Ok, lag ich also doch nicht falsch


----------



## poiu (30. Januar 2014)

ich  mich tot

PC plötzlich "Tod" - ComputerBase Forum



> Leider Vergaß ich meine GraKa jedoch auch aus dem Slot zu ziehen. plötzlich fing sie feuer.. Ich zock sofort den strom. Sie brannte ca 2 sek.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Januar 2014)

WTF?!
DAS sollte aber garantiert NICHT passieren!

Wäre interessant zu wissen, was für 'ne GraKa und was fürn NT er nutzte. ABer auch Board...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. Januar 2014)

Als NT war es ein P10 (650?), das Board ein  Maximus VI Hero und als VGA-Karte ne 760


----------



## XyZaaH (30. Januar 2014)

Hey, woran kann ich am Netzeilaufkleber erkennen ob es Multi- oder Singlerail ist?


----------



## ich111 (30. Januar 2014)

Ganz einfach: Mehrere Spalten mit 12V und es ist ein Multirail


----------



## _chiller_ (30. Januar 2014)

Das wäre ein Multirail Netzteil:
http://i.computer-bild.de/imgs/1/9/...eils-laesst-sich-745x559-c22af4683d13a337.jpg
Das ein Singlerail:
http://www.planet3dnow.de/photoplog/images/49821/1_corsair8.jpg

Beim Multirail-Netzteil stehen dort immer mehrere 12V-Leistungen die zusammen einen Gesamtwert ergeben. Beim Singlerail Netzteil gibt es dort nur eine 12V-Leitung.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (31. Januar 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> Und das mit der Glühenden Leitung, das kriege ich sogar mit einer 1.5V Batterie hin, dieses Beispiel ist sowas von extrem schlecht gewählt.



Und genau deshalb sind diese "Lehrvideos" so unsinnig und idiotisch. Höchstens einen Narr können sie davon überzeugen, dass Singlerail NTs gefährlich sind.



Multithread schrieb:


> Was passiert wohl wenn ich zwischen die beiden Enden des NT Kabels einen guten 2,5mm^2 Kupferdraht stecke? Genau, dann glüht die Leitung zum Netzteil und nicht mehr das Kabel welches ich als überbrückung verwendet habe



Damit das passiert, musst du eine etwa 18m lange Schleife mit gennatem Querschnitt legen. Da stellt sich zwangsläufig die Frage, wie man praktisch in einem echten System zu solch einem Gebilde kommt. Und selbst dann wird nichts glühen, jedenfalls nicht sofort. Aber dazu gleich mehr...

Da ich in den letzten Tagen zu viel um die Ohren hatte, hatte ich keine Zeit um alles zu beantworten, bzw. zu kommentieren. Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass ich alles vergessen oder verworfen habe, was noch zu klären geblieben ist. Da hier mehrfach nach Beweisen für meine Behauptungen verlangt wurde, habe ich einiges ausprobiert und untersucht. Es geht nach wie vor darum zu beweisen, dass bei Singlerail NTs keine hochgradige Leitungsbrandgefahr besteht, wie hier so oft behauptet wird oder in den Videos versucht wird zu zeigen und dadurch entsprechende NTs quasi verteufelt werden, unabhängig davon ob diese vernünftige Qulität haben oder nicht. Ich werde auch nichts weiter kommentieren, was nicht genau dieses Thema betrifft, um km lange Posts zu vermeiden, denn dieser hier wird schon lang genung.

Ich fange erst mal damit an, dass ich in einem Punkt Unrecht hatte: Die Grakas Versorgungsanschlusse sind tatsächlich getrennt, sodass bei Versorgung durch mehrere Rails und einem Kurzschluss, nicht zwangsläufig alle angeschlossenen Rails kurzgeschlossen werden. Das habe ich nachgemessen. Ob das absolut für alle HW-Komponenten gilt, weiß ich nicht, da ich das nur mit der HD5870 nachgemessen habe. Aber gut, das war auch von Anfang an nicht das Hauptthema des Diskussion.

Und nun zum eigentlichen Thema: Für Berechnungen nutze ich die Daten des Thermaltake Toughpower Grand 700W. Wenn ich mir die Daten und Bilder des NTs anschaue, gehe ich davon aus, dass es ein sehr hochwertiges NT ist und alle Herstellerangaben eingehalten werden. Vor allem weil der Hersteller 7 Jahre Garantie auf das Teil gibt. Ich kann mich natürlich irren, da ich die Marktsituation nicht mal annährend so gut kenne, wie manch ein anderer hier, aber da es hier um grundsätzliche Dinge geht, gehe ich davon aus, dass es zutrifft.

Für den Anfang gehe ich von einem Kurzschluss am Ende des längsten und dünnsten Strangs des NTs aus. Das wäre dann laut Datenblatt ein 850mm langer 4-poliger Molexstrang. Was ebenfalls aus dem Datenblatt hervorgeht, ist der Auslösewert der OCP: Dieser liegt bei 72,5A, also genau 25% über dem Nennwert. Der Auslösewert der UVP liegt im besten Fall bei 9,5V.

Frage: Reichen die Schutzmaßnahmen des NTs für diesen Fall?
Antwort: Ausgehend von einem Querschnitt des Strangs aus Kupfer von 1mm² und 12V Spannung, gilt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht, reicht theoretisch der Strom im Falle eines Kurzschlusses mehr als aus, damit OCP auslöst. Praktisch kann das NT solchen Strom natürlich nicht liefern, da die Ausgangsspannung nicht aufrecht erhalten wird. Aber hier würden auf jedem Fall Schutzschaltungen sofort auslösen.

Als Nächstes gehe ich von keinem richtigen Kurzschluss aus, sondern eher von einem defekten Mosfet oder Diode am Ende des Strangs. Diese Bauteile werden oft bei einem Defekt dauerleitend und sehr niederohmig, bilden jedoch keinen richtigen Kurzschluss. Auch dazu habe ich eine Untersuchung gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf den Bildern sieht man einen defekten 20N60C3 Mosfet, der tatsächlich aus einem NT kommt, das ich vor einer Weile mal repariert habe. Auf ersten Blick hat dieser "0 Ohm", was der Multimeter auch anzeigt. Doch das täuscht: Der MM ist einfach nicht genau genug um den geringen, aber nicht unbedeutenden Widerstand des Bauteils zu messen, weshalb ich zu einer anderen Methode der Bestimmung greifen muss: Wie man sieht hängt dieser an einem Labornetzteil. Weiterhin ist ein MM zur Strommessung im Stromkreis und ein Anderer MM zur Spannungsmessung direkt an den Pins des Bauteils angeschlossen. Zur Messung ist am Anfang die Spannung voll aufgedreht und den Strom voll zugedreht. Dadurch geht das NT in den Konstantstrommodus und bei 0A liegen erwartungsgemäß 0V an. Danach drehe ich langsam den Strom solange auf, bis dieser etwa 1A beträgt. Die dabei anliegende Spannung am Mosfet beträgt rund 150mV. Nun kann der Widerstand ganz einfach mit Hilfe des Ohmschen Gesetzes bestimmt werden. Dieser beträgt 143mOhm. Allerdings bleibt der Widerstand nicht konstant, sondern steigt bei Erwärmung. Erhöhe ich den Strom auf 3A, liegen am Anfang etwa 0,45V an. Dabei werden 1,35W am Bauteil umgesetzt, was natürlich zu schnellen Erwärmung führt. Und dann kommt es zu einer Kettenreaktion. Je wärmer das Teil wird, desto höher wird der Widerstand, was wiederum zu weiteren Spannungserhöhung führt. Nach etwa 20s liegt bereits 1V an und das Teil setzt 3W um. Mache ich so weiter, erwärmt sich das Teil immer schneller. Bei 3W ist der Mosfet so heiß, dass man ihn nicht länger in den Fingern halten kann. Was passiert also, wenn ein defkter Mosfet einen NT-Strang kurzschließt.

Frage: Reichen die Schutzmaßnahmen des NTs für diesen Fall?
Antwort: Immer noch vom selben Strang ausgehend, gilt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man, dass der Strom unter dem Auslösewert (72,5A) der OCP liegt und von einem Kurzschluss kann gar keine Rede sein, da der Strom nicht mal das 1-fache des Auslösestroms beträgt. Da ich im Datenblatt des NTs keine Angaben zur möglichen Überlastung finden kann, weiß ich nicht wie weit bei diesem Strom die Ausgangsspannung sinkt. Aber wenn man bei der bestehenden Schleife vom Dauerzustand ausgeht und die Dauerleistung von 696W der 12V Rail beachtet, muss Strom der Schleife, sowie Ausgangsspannung neu berechnet werden, weil vorher errechneter Stromwert durch die Spannungsabsenkung nicht mehr richtig ist. Aufgrund dieser Feststellung gilt nun folgendes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das bedeutet, dass das NT wahrscheinlich einfach weiter läuft, da weder OCP noch UVP greifen kann. Jetzt wird hier natürlich der Experte denken, dass das genau der Punkt ist, wo alles in Flammen aufgeht und restlos samt PC, Haus und dem ganzen Wohnblock verbrennt. Doch ich betrachte diesen Zustand einfach weiter. Was passiert jetzt genau mit dem Bauteil und der Starngleitung? Um das zu erkennen, muss man Die Aufteilung der Gesamtleistung betrachten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht, verbrät die Leitung rund 122W von der Gesamtleistung. Viel? Gefährlich? Jain. Um beurteilen zu können, ob die Verlustleistung an der Leitung zu gefährlich ist, braucht man die Fläche, über die die Wärme an die Umgebung abgegeben wird. Das wäre:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Rechnung gilt zwar für einen runden Draht und nicht für eine Litze, aber Litze hat noch etwas mehr Fläche, daher wird die Rechnung nicht geschont. Ich erspare mir auch die exakte Berechnung der Zeit, Temperaturunterschiede, Temperaturkoeffizienten usw., bis das Kupfer so heiß geworden ist, dass die Isolation ernsthaften Schaden nimmt. Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass bei einer Verlustleistung von 2(W/cm²) gar keine Rede vom Glühen der Zuleitung sein kann. Außerdem kann man bereits erahnen wo die restlichen 574W bleiben. Oder? Wenn man bedenkt wie groß ein Spawa oder Mosfet auf Grakas oder Boards ist, kommt man schnell zu der Erkenntnis, dass dort die Verlustleistung bei einigen Hundert W/cm² liegt. Da fällt es nicht mehr schwer abzuschätzen, was eher glüht. Oder? Das defekte Bauteil würde innerhalb Bruchteilen von Sekunden verglühen und den Stromkreis wieder öffnen oder zumindest den Widerstand der Schleife deutlich erhöhen, sodass gar kein hoher Strom mehr fließt. Dann sieht das Bauteil und Umgebung zwar so wie in euren Links und Bildern. Aber die betreffende Leitung würde sich in der Zeit nicht mal so erwärmen, dass die Isolierung ernsthaft gefährdet wäre, geschweige denn anfangen zu glühen.

Bevor mir jetzt einer mit Einwänden kommt, muss ich sagen, dass ich bei meinen Berechnungen natürlich keine Abhängigkeit der elektrischen Größen von der Zeit berücksichtigt habe, da ich weder Lust noch Zeit habe, hier Integralgleichungen aufzustellen, vorallem weil ich glaube dass alles sowieso nur auf Ignoranz stoßen wird. Die Berechnungen reichen aber völlig aus, um die Größenordnung des ganzen zu verdeutlichen. Was auch beachtet werden muss, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit solch eines Zwischenfalls ausgerechnet an einem 4-pol. Molex Strang, eher gering ist, da Laufwerke wohl kaum solche Zustände erreichen dürften. Wenn sowas passiert, dann eher auf den PCI-E, CPU oder Board Anschlussen. Und dort ist der Leitungsquerschnitt der 12V Zuleitung bekanntlich wesentlich höher, was zu Folge hätte, das noch wesentlich weniger Leistung an der Leitung verbraten würde, weil deren Widerstand wesentlich geringer ist. Weiterhin habe ich so gerechnet, als ob keine weitere HW am NT angeschlossen war. In der Praxis wäre der Gesamtwiderstand des Systems am NT deutlich geringer, denn andere HW braucht ja auch noch Saft. Deshalb stelle ich hier Vermutung an, dass in so einem Fall das NT indirekt abschalten würde, da die restliche HW aufgrund der nicht ausreichenden Versorgung abstürzt und das NT abschaltet oder es würde wirklich eine der Schutzschaltungen auslösen. Eine Berechnung dazu kann ich natürlich nicht liefern, da es zu viele Unbekannte in diesem Fall gibt. Die ständigen Behauptungen hier im Forum, sowie Internetvideos, dass bei Singlerail NTs hochgradige Leitungsbrandgefahr besteht, sind also hochgradiger Bullshit. Dass HW im ungünstigsten Fall Brandflecken bekommt, steht außer Frage. Doch das kann bei Multirail NT genauso passieren. Dafür braucht ein Defekt lediglich etwa 0,35Ohm statt 0,15Ohm zu verursachen. Ist das unwahrscheinlicher? Nein. Ausgehend von einem Bequiet Dark Power Pro 10 750W, kann die HW genau so brennen, ohne dass sich auch nur eine Schutzschaltung rührt. Das ganze dauert nur länger, da "nur" etwa 335W durch das defekte Bauteil verbraten werden. Natürlich wäre dabei die Zuleitung noch weniger gefährdet, als beim Grand 700W, weshalb es Fakt ist, dass Multirail NTs sicherer sind als Singlerail NTs. Was anderes habe ich auch nie behauptet! Doch dafür haben Singlerail NTs den Vorteil, dass man sich keine Gedanken über die Verteilung machen muss und im Falle einer kurzzeitiger Überlastung keine Gefahr der vorzeitigen Abschaltung besteht, also Instabilitäten. Die Höchstleistung ist immer dort, wo sie gerade gebraucht wird. Meine starke Vermutung ist die, dass die Angaben der Graka-Hersteller bezüglich elektrischer Leistung durch irgend einen Algorithmus gemittelt werden, um Leistungsspitzen herauszurechnen. Das gleiche gilt auch für Boards und CPUs. Falls meine Vermutung stimmt, besteht die Gefahr, dass beim Betrieb an einem Multirail NT dieses bei solch einer Leistungsspitze auslöst, obwohl nichts defekt ist. Das ganze wird beim OC noch kritischer. Sicher könnte man mehrere Rails zusammenschalten. Doch man darf nicht vergessen, dass nicht jeder, der sich ein PC zusammenbaut, bescheid über solche Sachen weiß. Ich würde sogar sagen, dass nicht mal alle "Fachkräfte" in Computergeschäften darüber Bescheid wissen. Im schlimmsten Fall würde so jemand denken, dass irgendwas defekt ist, was gar nicht zutreffen würde. Aber dazu werde ich auf jedem Fall noch einen Versuch machen, in dem ich 2 PCI-E Adapter mit Prezisionsshunts aufbaue und mit einem Scope dran gehe. Damit werde ich feststellen, welche Spitzenleistung eine Graka bei anspruchsvollen Grafikanwendungen brauchen kann und ob diese deutlich über den Angaben des Herstellers ligen kann. Dann wird sich zeigen, ob die Stabilität zu Gunsten der Sicherheit beeinträchtigt werden kann. Ich bin sicher, dass es so ist, aber Beweis folgt noch. Ich habe immer wieder gesagt, dass ich gerade bei höheren Leistung zu einem Singlerail NT greifen würde, bzw. eine unsymmetrische Railverteilung wünschen würde: Bei den Strängen mit 4-pol. Molex mit einem niedrigen OCP Wert gesichert, weil 4-pol. Molex Anschlusse oft für Gebastel verwendet werden, den Rest mit einem hohen Wert. Ich hoffe, dass spätestens jetzt klar ist warum. Noch deutlicher kann ich es wohl kaum begründen.

Abschließend ist noch zu sagen, dass es letztendlich auf die Qualität ankommt und darauf, dass Angaben eingehalten werden. Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn von mindewertigen NTs abgeraten wird. Aber grundsätzliche Falschpropaganda gegen Singlerails, ohne nötiges Hintergrundwissen und Verständniss zu verbreiten, ist einfach nur dumm.


----------



## ich111 (31. Januar 2014)

Das alles ändert trotzdem nichts daran, dass schnell eingreifende Schutzschaltungen andere Komponenten wie die CPU retten können


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Februar 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Und genau deshalb sind diese "Lehrvideos" so unsinnig und idiotisch. Höchstens einen Narr können sie davon überzeugen, dass Singlerail NTs gefährlich sind.


Äh, und was sagst zu diesem Vorfall?!
Du weißt, das gebrannte Board mit dem Masseschluss drauf...

Wenn Single Rail so ungefährlich ist, wie du behauptest, wie konnte es dann soweit kommen?!



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Die ständigen Behauptungen hier im Forum, sowie Internetvideos, dass bei Singlerail NTs hochgradige Leitungsbrandgefahr besteht, sind also hochgradiger Bullshit.


Und warum gibts dann die verkohlten Stecker, Kabel usw, von denen z.T. sogar die Hersteller selbst berichten??


Dass die OCP bei vielen Netzteilen viel zu hoch angesetzt ist, steht außer Frage, nur deswegen (gleich) zu SIngle Rail zu greifen, ist eine noch schlechtere Idee...


----------



## Multithread (1. Februar 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Und genau deshalb sind diese "Lehrvideos" so unsinnig und idiotisch. Höchstens einen Narr können sie davon überzeugen, dass Singlerail NTs gefährlich sind.


Das das Beispiel mit de Glühenden Draht unsinnig ist, habe ich gesagt, aber nicht das Single Rails ungefährlich sind.




SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Damit das passiert, musst du eine etwa 18m lange Schleife mit gennatem Querschnitt legen. Da stellt sich zwangsläufig die Frage, wie man praktisch in einem echten System zu solch einem Gebilde kommt. Und selbst dann wird nichts glühen, jedenfalls nicht sofort. Aber dazu gleich mehr...


Weiter unten hast du ja selber nachgerechnet: es fliessen knapp 70A durch die diode, was für den OCP nicht reicht. glaubst du die anderen Bauteile haben Freude 800 Watt?
bzw. die paar Bauteile um die Diode herum?

Ich weiss nicht wie weit du es mit Lichtbögen hast, aber ich finde diese Interessant. Nur auf meinem MB möchte ich davon keine haben. 800 Watt sind bei weitem genug um die kleinen Distanzen auf dem MB einfach so zu überbrücken.


Was die berechnung des effektiven Ausgangsstromes angeht: da ist dir ein Fehler unterlaufen
Netzteile versuchen die 12V zu halten, auch wenn kurzfristig mehr als die angegebene Leistung geliefert werden muss.
Deines dürfte kurzfgristig rund 800-850 Watt liefern bevor es sich abschaltet. Aus meinem Seasonic dürfte ich sogar kurzfristig rund 1000 Watt bekommen bevor es abschaltet.
Dabei fällt die Spannung aber nicht ab, wie viele Tests bei 110% Auslastung zeigen.

Gerade ein Mofset der durchbrennt ist kritisch, denn anstelle von 1.iwas V fliessen dann plötzlich 12V durch die CPU und co. Glaubst du die haben Freude daran? Im gegensatz zum Kabel sind die Integrierten Schaltkreise deutlich kleiner und werden dann auch entsprechend warm.

So, ich hoffe ich habe jetzt nicht noch was übersehen.


----------



## Verminaard (1. Februar 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Äh, und was sagst zu diesem Vorfall?!


 
Gibt es eigentlich mehr dieser Vorfaelle, also genau dieser Vorfaelle?
Es wird immer nur dieses Beispiel genannt.
Ich habe jetzt nicht selbst gesucht, dachte die Experten haetten da was in der Hinterhand 

Bei dem Beispiel handelt es sich um ein Ultra X4 1600 Watt von 2009.
Auf der Herstellerseite konnte ich kein vergleichbares Modell mehr finden. Die bauen noch immer Singlerail, aber keine mehr ueber 850W. Vielleicht bin ich auch blind.

Hat sich denn seit 2009 nichts weiterentwickelt?

Gibt es nicht sehr viel mehr solcher Beispiele wie das genannte?
Ist ja nicht so das Singlerail's ne komplette Randerscheinung sind.

Wenn ich jetzt behaupten wuerde, das bequiet nicht ganz so toll ist, da es doch Ausfaelle gibt, wird sofort gegengesteuert und da liest man das es Serienstreuung gibt, das man Pech haben kann etc etc etc.

Aber seit 2010 wird ein Beispiel gepostet und Singlerail ist totaler Mist 

Was ich von der logischen Seite nicht verstehe: die Hersteller sind ja nicht blind und beobachten den Markt, Mitarbeiter setzten sich mit der Community auseinander etc. Da geht doch genau dieses Beispiel nicht an denen vorbei.
Und trotzdem bauen die wie wild Singlerailnetzteile und geben dick Garantie drauf.

Ich mein, wenn ich sin Singlerail haette, haette genau so ein Problem, wie in diesem einen Beispiel gezeigt wird, und dieses Singlerail ist schuld das meine Hardware und eventuell auch Wohnung/Haus gegrillt wird, haette der Hersteller ein kleines Problem. 


Die Ausfuehrungen von *SPIRITus-96* sind ja nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen.

Ich versteh halt nicht das fast jeder Hersteller wie wild Singlerails baut/bauen laesst, aber diese sooooo schlecht sind.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (1. Februar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meinst du Hobbybastler1997?
> Keine Ahnung wie der auf 100 Watt kommt.
> Wahrscheinlich zieht er die 360 Watt -- die das Netzteil auf der 12 Volt Schiene leistet -- von der Gesamtleistung des Netzteils ab.


ja habe anscheinend unrecht gehabt


----------



## poiu (1. Februar 2014)

lies doch mal den dazu gehörigen text, da steht schon vieles gut erklärt 

Es ist halt marketing, denn leuten zu verklickern " eine starke 12V Leitung" yeah super

Warum wir übrigens denn Vorfall verlinken weil 

1. derjenige ahnung hat, arbeitet übrigens aktuell bei Cooler Master
2. sehr gut erklärt ist

du kannst dir aber auch in denn Foren mal nach verschmorten Kabeln und steckern suchen  

stefan hat da vielelicht was in seiner link liste ka

wie wäre es mit dem Test hier 
Overclock3D :: Review :: XFX Black Edition 850w ATX PSU :: Conclusion


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich versteh halt nicht das fast jeder Hersteller wie wild Singlerails baut/bauen laesst, aber diese sooooo schlecht sind.


 
Weils billiger ist als Multi Rail zu bauen und die Marketing Leute den Usern erklärt haben dass Single Rail so super ist.

Das siehst du auch bei den vielen Netzteil Reviews die von US Webseiten gemacht werden. Auch die finden Single Rail super.
Dabei hat Single Rail eben für den normalen User absolut keinen Vorteil. Nicht einen einzigen.


----------



## Verminaard (1. Februar 2014)

Super Sache!
Kosten bei der Produktion einsparen, dafuer Marketing.

Wie sieht das denn im Garantiefall aus?
Wenn mir ein Singlerail durch zu spaet greifende Schutzmaßnahmen meine Hardware zerstoert, kann ich da Ersatz geltend machen?


Ich versteh dann aber auch bequiet nicht.
Die haben sich im laufe der Zeit wirklich gut entwickelt und nehmen erst vor Kurzem eine Singlerailpalette ins Programm.


Fuer mich sind das Alles irgendwie Wiedersprueche.

Aber ganz die Zielgruppe von toll und super und guenstig bin ich sowieso nicht.
Ich kauf keine teure Hardware damit ich beim Gehaeuse, Netzteil und Kuehler spare.


----------



## Hibble (1. Februar 2014)

Das gehört vielleicht auch zu der Strategie andere Märkte zu erschließen. Ich meine hier in Deutschland sind Netzteile mit 650 W und mehr sowieso nicht so sehr gefragt als z.B. in den USA.
Wollen wir nur hoffen, dass die anderen Serien nicht auch das gleiche Schicksal erfahren werden.


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn im Garantiefall aus?
> Wenn mir ein Singlerail durch zu spaet greifende Schutzmaßnahmen meine Hardware zerstoert, kann ich da Ersatz geltend machen?



Hast du schon mal davon gehört dass MS Tech oder Inter Tech belangt wurden weil ihre Netzteile Hardware zerstört haben?



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich versteh dann aber auch bequiet nicht.
> Die haben sich im laufe der Zeit wirklich gut entwickelt und nehmen erst vor Kurzem eine Singlerailpalette ins Programm.



Ja. Marketing eben.
BeQuiet will mit aller Macht auf dem US Markt Fuß fassen -- keine Ahnung wieso. 
Und da der US Markt Single Rail dominiert ist und die Amis sowieso nichts unter 600 Watt kaufen haben sie das Power Zone entwickelt bzw. sich mit FSP kurz geschlossen denn FSP baut halt genau so wie es BeQuiet haben will.
Und raus gekommen ist dann eben ein Single Rail Netzteil mit DC-DC Regulierung und Bronze Zertifizierung weil den Amis Effizienz auch am Arsch vorbei geht.
Und die US Netzteil Webseiten mit ihren Reviews loben das Power Zone wegen seiner starken Single Rail Leistung.
Dass das Power Zone unter Last über 6 Sone laut wird ist dabei völlig irrelevant denn die Amis scheren sich auch einen Dreck um Lautstärke.
Die kaufen dann eben statt dem 650 Watt Modell gleich das 1000 Watt Modell damit das Netzteil nur maximal zu 40% ausgelastet wird und dann leise bleibt.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Fuer mich sind das Alles irgendwie Wiedersprueche.



Nicht nur für dich. Aber so läuft das heute eben ab.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Aber ganz die Zielgruppe von toll und super und guenstig bin ich sowieso nicht.
> Ich kauf keine teure Hardware damit ich beim Gehaeuse, Netzteil und Kuehler spare.



Den Leuten wird bis heute suggeriert dass das Netzteil das überflüssigste Bauteil ist da ein gutes Netzteil ja keine Frame mehr im Game generiert als ein billiges.
Deswegen gibt es die ganzen Schrott Netzteile auch heute noch überall zu kaufen.
Obwohl man die Dinger nun echt mal aus dem Verkehr ziehen könnte.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (1. Februar 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> glaubst du die anderen Bauteile haben Freude 800 Watt?


 
Ob Bauteile daran Freude haben, stand nie zu Debate. Ich habe von Anfang an immer gesagt, dass Bauteile in so einem Fall verglühen müssen. Aber ich habe auch hingeschrieben, dass das mit einem Multirail NT auch nicht ausgeschlossen ist.



Multithread schrieb:


> Was die berechnung des effektiven Ausgangsstromes angeht: da ist dir ein Fehler unterlaufen


 
Das war kein Fehler. Ich habe doch hingeschrieben, dass mir die Information zu Überlastung fehlt. Ich musste eine Annahme machen, um rechnen zu können. Außerdem ist es an der Stelle völlig egal, denn die Größenordnung wird sich nicht durch ein Paar Watt mehr oder weniger gravierend ändern.

Und Lichtbögen entstehen nicht durch hohe Leistung, sondern hohe Spannung. Sonst würden zwischen Bauteilpins und Bauteieln selbst ständig Lichtbögen entstehen.


----------



## mülla1 (1. Februar 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Und Lichtbögen entstehen nicht durch hohe Leistung, sondern hohe Spannung. Sonst würden zwischen Bauteilpins und Bauteieln selbst ständig Lichtbögen entstehen.


 
Jetzt muss ich als Hochspannungstechniker aber mal einschreiten. Lichtbögen entstehen durch hohe Feldstärken, die entweder aus einer hohen Spannung oder kleinen Radien resultieren. Das sollte hier schon korrekt gehalten werden  (wenn wir schon so technisch werden wollen). Btw kann man gerade im PC bereich schon von "hochspannungstechnik" (oder eher "Technik der hohen elektrischen Feldstärken") sprechen. Mitlerweile sind wir ja bei 22nm fertigung angekommen. rechnet man mal auf die spannung in einer CPU bezogen die elektrischen Feldstärken die herrschen so ist man ruck zuck in einem bereich der hauptsächlich in der energieversorgung anzutreffen ist 

in der berechnung ist dir tatsächlich kein kleiner tippfehler unterlaufen.. du sprichst von einem 850cm langem molex kabelstrang, rechnest aber mit einem 85cm langem weiter. denke mal dir ist da eine null mit beigeflutscht


----------



## RofflLol (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: NT gut?*

Ich hab ne Frage, undzwar ich verwende ein LC-Power GP6560GP3 V2.3 560Watt NT. Ist es gut das dass Netzteil unter Last Kühl bleibt ??? Weil LC-Power dafür bekannt ist das die mal gerne Neujahr (Silvster) feiern. Ich habe als CPU ein Intel Core2Quad Q8300, XFX GeForce GTX260, Seagate Barracuda Green 2TB. Ich Zocke meistens Spiele wie DiRT Showdown oder Test Drive Unlimited 2 auf Höchsten einstellungen. Ist es dann gut das dass Netzteil Kühl bleibt ? Oder stimmt da was nicht, weil es ja selbt bei Last Kühl bleibt (was heist last, also wenn meine Ganze Hardware ausgelastet ist). MFG RofflLol


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (1. Februar 2014)

mülla schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich als Hochspannungstechniker aber mal einschreiten. Lichtbögen entstehen durch hohe Feldstärken, die entweder aus einer hohen Spannung oder kleinen Radien resultieren.



Und wo ist das Problem? Ich habe doch gesagt, dass es die Spannung ist. Außerdem ist elektrische Feldstärke direkter Bestanteil der elektrischen Spannung. U unterscheidet sich von E nur um die Größe d. U = F / q * d; E = F / q. Spannung ist also nichts anderes als Feldstärke, die auf bestimmte Entfernung auf unterschiedliche Ladungen eine Kraftwirkung ausübt. Richtig?



mülla schrieb:


> rechnest aber mit einem 85cm langem weiter.


 
Wo?

850mm sind doch wohl 0,85m. In den Formeln steht immer 0,85m; in den Ausführungen spreche ich von 850mm. Wo ist das Problem?

EDIT: Jo, habe ich gerade gesehen. In der Oberflächen Berechnung. Nach der Umwandlung sind es immer noch mm². Ich berichtige das. Danke für den Hinweis. Bei so langen Beiträgen kommt schon was durcheinander.



RofflLol schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Frage, undzwar ich verwende ein  LC-Power GP6560GP3 V2.3 560Watt NT. Ist es gut das dass Netzteil unter  Last Kühl bleibt ??? Weil LC-Power dafür bekannt ist das die mal gerne  Neujahr (Silvster) feiern. Ich habe als CPU ein Intel Core2Quad Q8300,  XFX GeForce GTX260, Seagate Barracuda Green 2TB. Ich Zocke meistens  Spiele wie DiRT Showdown oder Test Drive Unlimited 2 auf Höchsten  einstellungen. Ist es dann gut das dass Netzteil Kühl bleibt ? Oder  stimmt da was nicht, weil es ja selbt bei Last Kühl bleibt (was heist  last, also wenn meine Ganze Hardware ausgelastet ist). MFG  RofflLol


 
Woher weißt du, dass es kühl bleibt? Wie stellst du das fest? Je kühler desto besser. Wenn die Leistung insgesamt gering ist und das NT hohen Wirkungsgrad hat, dann bleibt es auch kühl.


----------



## Verminaard (1. Februar 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> 850cm sind doch wohl 0,85m. In den Formeln steht immer 0,85m; in den Ausführungen spreche ich von 850cm. Wo ist das Problem?


 
850cm sind aber irgendwie 8,5m


----------



## mülla1 (1. Februar 2014)

mist  jetzt war einer schneller  aber der herr spiritus kann seine umrechenkünste ja nochmal überprüfen 


nichts desto trotz wirst du bei festigkeitsangaben hinsichtlich lichtbögen, durchschlägen von isolierstoffen etc pp... immer eine angabe bezüglich der feldstärke bekommen (als keines beispiel hier eine VPE-Isolierung die bei ca 330KV/cm erste teilentladungen zeigt). Warum und wieso sich hier eine Spannungsangabe nicht eignet brauch ich wohl nicht weiter ausführen.

Die Spannung ist nebenbei ein wenig anders definiert. Sie gibt an wieviel energie benötigt wird um eine probeladung innerhalb eines elektrischen Feldes zu bewegen. Beziehe ich diese energie auf die Probeladung so bekomme ich die spannung heraus. die spannung resultiert somit aus der feldstärke. deine definition war da ein wenig wage


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Wo?
> 
> 850cm sind doch wohl 0,85m. In den Formeln steht immer 0,85m; in den Ausführungen spreche ich von 850cm. Wo ist das Problem?


 
Seit wann sind 850cm 0,85 Meter?


----------



## RofflLol (1. Februar 2014)

Das merkt man am Gehäuse vom NT das es Kühl ist.


----------



## Shadow Complex (1. Februar 2014)

Was denn jetzt? Ist das Netzteil kühl oder heiß?



RofflLol schrieb:


> [...]  Ich hab momentan das Gehäuse offen da es besser ist da sonnst alles zu  heis wird (das Merke ich dann am Netzteil das dass richtig heis wird). [...]


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (1. Februar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> 850cm sind aber irgendwie 8,5m


 


mülla schrieb:


> mist  jetzt war einer schneller  aber der herr spiritus kann seine umrechenkünste ja nochmal überprüfen



Ja, ja, ja, alles peinlich. Schon alles berichtigt. Aber die Endergebnise und Ausführungen sind davon nicht betroffen.



mülla schrieb:


> nichts desto trotz wirst du bei festigkeitsangaben  hinsichtlich lichtbögen, durchschlägen von isolierstoffen etc pp...  immer eine angabe bezüglich der feldstärke bekommen (als keines beispiel  hier eine VPE-Isolierung die bei ca 330KV/cm erste teilentladungen  zeigt). Warum und wieso sich hier eine Spannungsangabe nicht eignet  brauch ich wohl nicht weiter ausführen.
> 
> Die Spannung ist nebenbei ein wenig anders definiert. Sie gibt an  wieviel energie benötigt wird um eine probeladung innerhalb eines  elektrischen Feldes zu bewegen. Beziehe ich diese energie auf die  Probeladung so bekomme ich die spannung heraus. die spannung resultiert  somit aus der feldstärke. deine definition war da ein wenig wage



Haaaaaaalt! Vergiss Energie. Das wird sonst zu kriminell. Nicht den Bezug zu den praktischen Dingen verlieren. Bringt nichts hier. Ich habe gerade extra im Lehrbuch nachgeschaut, um Zweifel zu beseitigen. Außerdem lässt sich das ganz einfach in einander wandeln. U = W / Q, wie du gesagt hast. Aber W = F * d, also ist U = F / Q * d, wie schon gesagt.


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ja, ja, ja, alles peinlich. Schon alles berichtigt. Aber die Endergebnise und Ausführungen sind davon nicht betroffen.


 
Aber bei so einem Patzer weiß ich nicht mehr ob deine Berechnungen alle korrekt sind.


----------



## RofflLol (1. Februar 2014)

Kahalt...
momentan isses zu das gehäuse


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (1. Februar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber bei so einem Patzer weiß ich nicht mehr ob  deine Berechnungen alle korrekt sind.



Dann rechne nach.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Äh, und was sagst zu  diesem  Vorfall?!
> Du weißt, das gebrannte Board mit dem Masseschluss drauf...
> 
> Wenn Single Rail so ungefährlich ist, wie du behauptest, wie konnte es dann soweit kommen?!



Woher willst du wissen, dass nicht sowas auch schon mit Multirail NTs vorgekommen ist? Rein rechnerisch ist das kein Problem. Und noch Mal: Ich sage nicht, dass sie ungefährlich sind, sondern dass sie nicht so gefährlich sind, wie sie hier dargestellt werden. Und... Ich sehe keine verglühte Zuleitung da. Der Stecker ist einwenig mitgenommen, wegen der Umgebungshitze der verglühenden Bauteile.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und warum gibts dann die verkohlten Stecker, Kabel usw, von denen z.T. sogar die Hersteller selbst berichten??



Die gibt es auch dann, wenn kein Defekt vorgelegen hat. Durch zu hohe Übergangswiderstände. Ich habe selbst unzählige davon ersetzt und das auch bei Multirail NTs mit 16A je Rail.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dass  die OCP bei vielen Netzteilen viel zu hoch angesetzt ist, steht außer  Frage, nur deswegen (gleich) zu SIngle Rail zu greifen, ist eine noch  schlechtere Idee...



Das ist dann ein Qualitätsmerkmal eines bestimmten NTs und kein grundsätzliches Problem. Außerdem muss OCP einen höheren Auslosewert haben; die kann nicht bei exakt dem Nennwert greifen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Februar 2014)

RofflLol schrieb:


> Das merkt man am Gehäuse vom NT das es Kühl ist.


 Luft isoliert gut und die Teile sind meist gegens Gehäuse isoliert, gibt nur wenige (High End) Netzteile, bei denen das nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (1. Februar 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> U = W / Q, wie du gesagt hast. Aber W = F * d, also ist U = F / Q * d, wie schon gesagt.



Müsste das nicht dann U=(F*d)/Q  sein?


----------



## Multithread (1. Februar 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ob Bauteile daran Freude haben, stand nie zu Debate. Ich habe von Anfang an immer gesagt, dass Bauteile in so einem Fall verglühen müssen. Aber ich habe auch hingeschrieben, dass das mit einem Multirail NT auch nicht ausgeschlossen ist.


 Was passiert nun genau wenn ein bauteil Verglüht? Genau: Hitze -> Feuer?
Das kann dir nicht passieren wenn (wie in deinem beispiel vorgerechnet) OCP schon bei 50A oder noch weniger einspringt.

Bei einem multi rail ist es auch nicht ausgeschlossen, aber dort greifen die Schutzmechanismen eher und hoffentlich bevor das Bauteil glüht.

Sorry, aber ich verstehe nicht wieso du die Single Rails so verteidigst.




SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Das war kein Fehler. Ich habe doch hingeschrieben, dass mir die Information zu Überlastung fehlt. Ich musste eine Annahme machen, um rechnen zu können. Außerdem ist es an der Stelle völlig egal, denn die Größenordnung wird sich nicht durch ein Paar Watt mehr oder weniger gravierend ändern.


Dann ist deine Annahme aber falsch, denn das NT reguliert selber so das es die Spannung hält, komme erst mal was wolle(Dafür sind dann die Sicherungen). Wenn du dort jetzt irgendwelche Anderen annahmen machst, dann ignorierst du mMn Tatsachen.
Es ist nun mal so das sie Spannung nicht abfällt, bzw. das NT die Spannung sofort wieder auf 12V aufbaut.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (2. Februar 2014)

Glaube ich habe was für euch gefunden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/294700-star-wars-venator-als-pc-gehaeuse.html
Core i3; HD7850 und dann ein 750W NT von TT
ist doch keine so gutes Kombination?


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß nicht. 
Bei einem i3 und einer AMD 7850 kann ein 750 Watt Netzteil schon knapp werden.
Je nach dem wie weit er den i3 übertaktet.


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Februar 2014)

Be quiet! Pure Power L8 400 Watt im Test (Seite 8) - ComputerBase
Dieses Netzteil hab ich als Übergang gehabt bis mein Enermax Modu 87+ 500W wieder da ist. Jetzt hab ich wieder das Enermax drin und erstaunlicher Weise war das Pure Power mit Abstand das lauteste Bauteil in meinem System, zumindest merke ich den Unterschied in der Lautstärke deutlich(Leerlauf wohlgemerkt). Dabei ist das Pure Power doch eigentlich gar nicht so laut(auch bei mir war es keineswegs störend laut), oder bilde ich mir den Unterschied jetzt nur ein? Kann man 0,2 Sone von 0,1 Sone unterscheiden oder ist Sone nicht gleich Sone, ähnlich wie beim Schalldruck?


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Februar 2014)

Die Enermax Lüfter sind halt wirklich klasse, die sind im idle kaum bis gar nicht zu hören. Selbst mit 'Ohr dran' hörst relativ wenig.
Die Protechnik Lüfter, die be quiet hier verwendet, sind da nicht so toll. Die haben relativ starke Motorgeräsuche...

Dazu: Der Lüfter im PP ist nur ein einfaches Sleeve Bearing...


----------



## Verminaard (2. Februar 2014)

Wie aufwendig waer es fuer einen Netzteilhersteller es zu bewerkstelligen, das man eigene Luefter verbauen kann?

Wuerde da ueberhaupt Bedarf bestehen?
Die Luefter sind oft ein Kritikpunkt bei Netzteilen.


----------



## poiu (3. Februar 2014)

im endeffekt ein Alptraum, es gibt zwar sowas von COBA aber da passen nur spezielle COBA Lüfter,
aber irgendeinen Lüfter zu verbauen ist problematisch weil die Lüftersteuerung angepasst werden muss, lüfter haben verschiedene start spannungnen, RPM, durchsatz.....  wie willst du da dem Kunden etwas garantieren?

de einzige möglich sowas zu machen wäre ein passives NT das schlicht Halterungen für einen Lüfter mitbringt.


----------



## Verminaard (3. Februar 2014)

An sowas dacht ich auch, aber passive Netzteile werden hier ja auch staendig in der Luft zerrissen.


----------



## _chiller_ (3. Februar 2014)

Es müsste einfach eine Möglichkeit geben die Temperatur von kritischen Bauteilen am Netzteil zu überwachen, dann kann man selbst entscheiden welchen Lüfter man auf welcher Drehzahl laufen lässt. Das funktioniert z.B. beim CPU-Kühler ja nicht viel anders ^^ Einfach blind einen Lüfter installieren würde ich natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Februar 2014)

Netzteile müssen durch eine Sicherheitsprüfung. Und da muss festgestellt werden, dass das Netzteil sicher ist.
Zum Beispiel wird dort mit einem 'Testfinger' geschaut, ob man sich verletzen kann oder einen Schlag bekommen kann....

Ein wirklich (halbwegs) sicheres Netzteil mit austauschbarem Lüfter müsste dementsprechend 2 Lüftergitter haben: Eines für den Lüfter, einen für die Elektronik selbst.

Daneben müsste das Gerät auch so konstruiert sein, dass das ganze auch ohne Lüfter nutzbar ist, da man eben davon ausgehen muss, dass der Lüfter nicht genutzt wird oder  irgendwelche User irgendwelche 800rpm Lüfter verbauen, die wiederum nicht geregelt werden können...

Und die Lüfterregelung ist das nächste Problem: von was für einem Lüfter darf man ausgehen? Wovon sollte man ausgehen? Und wie hoch sollte die Anlaufspannung sein?

Letztendlich ist das schlicht weg nicht (sinnvoll) möglich...

Womit wir bei der einzig denkbaren Möglichkeit wären: ein lüfterloses Netzteil, dass einen Ausgang sowie Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für einen Lüfter mitbringt...

Und da ist halt die Frage: Wie baut man sowas, wie groß sollte (darf) der Lüfter sein usw...


----------



## _chiller_ (3. Februar 2014)

Kann es sein das sie bei Cougar einfach nur noch den guten Markennamen ausschlachten? Das Netzteil ist für den hohen Preis ja echt grottig:
Cougar CMX v2 550 W im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## ich111 (3. Februar 2014)

Anscheindend ja: Das GX v3 ist ja auch ein total überteuertes Netzteil (Premium Preis aber dann findet man Feststoff CapXon)und dann bieten die genau wie hier nur 2 Rails

Wenn es ein Netzteil mit 4 Rails, Gold Niveau (ob zertifiziert oder nicht ist ja egal) und dazu einem leisen Lüfter hätte es endlich eine Alternative zum E9 werden können


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Kann es sein das sie bei Cougar einfach nur noch den guten Markennamen ausschlachten? Das Netzteil ist für den hohen Preis ja echt grottig:
> Cougar CMX v2 550 W im Test - ComputerBase


 
Das ist wieder typisch Bauernfängerei.
Primärseitig wird ein hochwertiger japanischer Kondensator von Nippon verbaut damit Cougar werben kann dass hochwertige japanische Caps verbaut sind.
Die wichtigere Sekundärseite ist aber wie immer nur Durchschnittlich belegt.


----------



## ich111 (3. Februar 2014)

Ja, wenn die sich den gespart hätten, nen ordentlichen Lüfter, 4 Rails verbaut hätten und dann für höhere Effizienz gesorgt hätten wäre es was gutes geworden


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2014)

Andere bieten halt auch nichts anderes an und daran orientiert sich Cougar.
Enermax hat da nur Bronze.
Andere nur Single Rail.
Der deutsche Markt ist für die Hersteller halt völlig unwichtig.
Bedauerlich aber ist nun mal so.


----------



## poiu (3. Februar 2014)

auch wenn es noch teilweise brauchbar ist, hat es deftig auf zwei Seiten ( CB & Tom) versagt, man kann nur hoffen das die sich zusammenreißen, was die da aktuell abziehen ist nicht mehr schön.

ps 

das gehört^^

EVGA | Articles | Power Supply Update Notice


----------



## ich111 (3. Februar 2014)

Die Supernova wird zu heiß Einfach geil


----------



## poiu (3. Februar 2014)

ja wird nur seinen namen gerecht


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Februar 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> auch wenn es noch teilweise brauchbar ist, hat es deftig auf zwei Seiten ( CB & Tom) versagt, man kann nur hoffen das die sich zusammenreißen, was die da aktuell abziehen ist nicht mehr schön.


Das Hauptproblem ist schlicht, dass die Cougars zu teuer sind. Vermutlich weil sie sich mit irgendwelchem 'Spielkram' verzettelt haben (jap. Pricap, diese vermutlich sau teuren Kabel)...



poiu schrieb:


> ps
> das gehört^^
> EVGA | Articles | Power Supply Update Notice


 aalt...

Aber schön, dass es Hersteller gibt, die sich sowas auch trauen, sowas zu machen. Andere Hersteller *hust* Corsair *hust* sollten sich davon mal 'ne Scheibe abschneiden...


----------



## poiu (3. Februar 2014)

warum hat denn keiner gepostet oder ist mir das entgangen


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> auch wenn es noch teilweise brauchbar ist, hat es deftig auf zwei Seiten ( CB & Tom) versagt, man kann nur hoffen das die sich zusammenreißen, was die da aktuell abziehen ist nicht mehr schön.



Ich verstehe sowieso nicht wieso die beim GX 3 nur zwei Rails einbauen und dann beim starken Modell mit je 60 Ampere befeuern. 
Dann können die gleich ein Single Rail Design nehmen. Macht keinen Unterschied mehr.



poiu schrieb:


> EVGA | Articles | Power Supply Update Notice



Immerhin kriegst du ein T-Shirt. 



poiu schrieb:


> warum hat denn keiner gepostet oder ist mir das entgangen



Weils normal ist.
Supernova = heiß.


----------



## Verminaard (7. Februar 2014)

Hilfe!

Ich koennt suchen und vielleicht selbst draufkommen, aber ihr seid doch Spezialisten 

Spricht was gegen das Enermax Platimax 600W?
Wollte das DARK POWER PRO 10 550W, hatte aber nochmal genauer nachgeschaut und das bequiet ist 2cm groesser. Und das kann bisschen eng werden.

Spricht wirklich so viel fuer das bequiet gegenueber dem Enermax, das ich mir hier vielleicht ein bisschen viel Bastelarbeit antun muss?
Leider ist im geplanten Gehaeuse nicht so wirklich viel Platz.

Danke fuer Hilfe im Voraus


----------



## Philipus II (7. Februar 2014)

Platimax ist absolut ok.


----------



## _chiller_ (7. Februar 2014)

Naja das DPP hat 4 Rails, das Platimax nur drei, daher ist es für ein Multi-GPU System eher nicht geeignet da man viel mit Adaptern arbeiten müsste. Ansonsten ist das Enermax top


----------



## Verminaard (7. Februar 2014)

Ein Platimax hab ich selbt schon in Betrieb, allerdings die 750W Variante. 
Waer dann doch etwas oversized und ich bin fuer Anderes/Neues offen.
Das Dark Power wuerd sich anbieten.
Wenn es wirklich so ungleich besser ist als das Platimax 600W, wuerd ich eventuell hier Bastelarbeit in Kauf nehmen, wobei mir das nicht so gut gefaellt an dieser Stelle. 
Stefan hatte mal was vom 500W Platimax geschrieben und ich hab irgendwo im Hinterkopf das da irgendwas nicht ganz so toll war.


----------



## _chiller_ (7. Februar 2014)

Naja die Railverteilung soll wohl Mist sein, aber das ist bei nur einer Grafikkarte eh egal da bei 600W genug Saft zur Verfügung stehen sollte. Zudem ist es eines der leisesten Netzteile auf dem Markt, falsch machen kann man damit bestimmt nichts


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ein Platimax hab ich selbt schon in Betrieb, allerdings die 750W Variante.
> Waer dann doch etwas oversized und ich bin fuer Anderes/Neues offen.
> Das Dark Power wuerd sich anbieten.
> Wenn es wirklich so ungleich besser ist als das Platimax 600W, wuerd ich eventuell hier Bastelarbeit in Kauf nehmen, wobei mir das nicht so gut gefaellt an dieser Stelle.
> Stefan hatte mal was vom 500W Platimax geschrieben und ich hab irgendwo im Hinterkopf das da irgendwas nicht ganz so toll war.


 
Das 750er Modell hat auch 4 Rails. Die beiden kleineren aber nicht.
Schlecht ist das 500er Platimax nicht aber viel zu teuer für das was es bietet.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Februar 2014)

Railverteilung ist halt blöd, da Laufwerke und PCie auf einer Schiene und es gibt wohl das eine oder andere Gerät, bei dem der Kurzschluss Schuzt nicht so richtig will...


----------



## Verminaard (7. Februar 2014)

Danke fuer eure Hilfe!

Habe trotzdem das Enermax 600W bestellt, auch wenns bisschen oversized ist.
Wenn schon die Railverteilung so krumm ist.
Wieso braucht das bequiet 18cm in der Laenge 

Im allerschlimmsten Fall werd ich wohl das machen, was ich so gar nicht mag... zurueckschicken. Naja mein Retourverhaeltniss bei Amazon ist sehr sehr sehr gering.

Wollt nicht warten bis das Gehaeuse erst da ist. Frau will Rechner haben


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso braucht das bequiet 18cm in der Laenge


 
Weil es für alle P10 nur ein Gehäuse gibt. Und ein 1000 Watt Netzteil braucht eben mehr Platz als ein 550 Watt Netzteil.


----------



## Verminaard (7. Februar 2014)

Find ich bisschen Schade.
Hat Enermax bei der Platimaxreihe etwas geschickter geloest.


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2014)

Ist wie immer eine Kostenfrage.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Februar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil es für alle P10 nur ein Gehäuse gibt. Und ein 1000 Watt Netzteil braucht eben mehr Platz als ein 550 Watt Netzteil.


Nee, zwei.
Das FSP P10 hat 'nen anderes Case als das Seasonic P10.

Die Platimax Platine schaut auch nicht wirklich nach High End aus, das schaut eher nach einem Gegner für Straight Power und Seasonic G-550 aus...

Hier ein paar Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nee, zwei.
> Das FSP P10 hat 'nen anderes Case als das Seasonic P10.


 
Mir ging es eher um die Gesamtlänge.
BeQuiet nimmt keine verschiedenen Größen.

In wie weit unterscheiden sich denn die Gehäuse von FSP und Seasonic?


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Februar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mir ging es eher um die Gesamtlänge.
> BeQuiet nimmt keine verschiedenen Größen.


Doch, beim P10 tun sie das 



Threshold schrieb:


> In wie weit unterscheiden sich denn die Gehäuse von FSP und Seasonic?


 
AFAIR ungefähr 10mm


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2014)

Das muss ich mir noch mal näher anschauen.
Bisher ist mir da jedenfalls noch nichts aufgefallen.
Allerdings habe ich auch noch nicht großartig nachgemessen.
Das 550er schien mir genauso groß zu sein wie das 750er.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Februar 2014)

Ja, 550W, 650W und 750W sind ja die FSP P10, 850, 1000 und 1200W sind die Seasonic Modelle.
Von daher ists klar, dass du da keinen Unterschied festgestellt hast


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2014)

Das 750er und das 850er sind aber auch gleich lang. 190mm.


----------



## RofflLol (9. Februar 2014)

Hab mal hier gerade ein verdammt gutes Netzteil gefunden (Ironie). 

http://geizhals.at/kiss-quiet-ks-560w-a594488.html

Das schlimmste ist eine Gefälschte PFC Sicherung. Hammse einfach ein kleines Gehäuse genommen und mit gelber Folie umwickelt und um das Gewicht nachzustellen, haben die einfach mal so schön wies Klingt, einfach mal kleine Metallplatten genommen..... Alter verbaut son Schmarn in seinem PC ? Leute die 3 Minuten den PC haben wollen, oder die einfach mal ein Feuerwerk al a PC Netzteile sehen wollen? -_- oh man  was soll man da nur sich dabei Denken


----------



## Shadow Complex (9. Februar 2014)

Siehe Post 8390 von Stefan Payne. Da hat er schon mal auf das Netzteil hingewiesen.
Ist ja jetzt auch schon ein bisschen älter das Netzteil.

Was ich schade finde, ist die Tatsache, dass das Netzteil noch von einigen Händlern angeboten wird. Unter anderem Mindfactory. Und wenn man deshalb anschreibt, dann bekommt man keine Antwort... Sehr schade, überlege ob ich da nochmal bestelle, weil ich so etwas einfach nicht unterstützen möchte.


----------



## RofflLol (9. Februar 2014)

Ich verstehe nicht warum man erst so ein Crap Produziert.. Ich mein man kann an sowas Sterben.... Echt fuer so Netzteile gehören die Hersteller verklackt....


----------



## Shadow Complex (9. Februar 2014)

Weil es billig ist und die Leute auf billig abfahren. Geiz ist geil. Deswegen überlabeln die Netzteilhersteller auch gerne ihre Geräte damit sie im Vergleich zu anderen Netzteilen der vermeintlich selben Leistungsklasse günstig erscheinen. 

Dein Netzteil ist zum Beispiel ein Paradebeispiel. Nur 280 Watt Leistung auf den 12 Volt Rails bei einer Bezeichnung die 560 Watt suggeriert. Bauernfänger par excellance.

Ob das Netzteil töten kann, weiß ich nicht. Es hat halt keine echte PFC, das ist jetzt nicht direkt lebensgefährlich. Primär ist es einfach ein Indix dafür, dass man mit dem Netzteil auf verbrecherische Art und Weise Geld verdienen möchte.

Wie man ein Unternehmen "verklackt" musst du mir allerdings noch erklären. Ich geh mal davon aus das Kiss Quiet kein in Deutschland ansäßiges Unternehmen ist.
Einzig und allein die Bundesnetzagentur sollte härter durchgreifen und diese Gerät komplett verbieten. Dass aber einzelne Shops wieder nicht mitziehen ist unter aller Sau, und zwar nicht nur so kleine Hardwareklitschen sondern so große Shops wie Mindfactory.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Februar 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Ich geh mal davon aus das Kiss Quiet kein in Deutschland ansäßiges Unternehmen ist.


 Das nicht, es gibt aber für alles sog. Generalimporteure.

Und denen könnte man zum Beispiel das Importieren verbieten. Oder gar denen eine Strafzahlung aufbrummen. Wenn die hoch genug ist, werden die Leute es sich 5mal überlegen, solch einen Müll noch mal einzuführen. Aber die Bundesnetzargentur ist informiert worden, hat aber immer noch nicht reagiert...

Siehe Blogeinträge auf Planet3DNow...


----------



## Shadow Complex (9. Februar 2014)

Ja ich weiß, den Artikel hab ich gelesen und ich kann Soulpains Gemütslage diesbezüglich vollkommen verstehen.

Wow mittlerweile gibt es die 420 Watt Version tatsächlich nicht mehr bei Mindfactory zu kaufen. Vor 3 Wochen war das noch anders. Ich glaube eher nicht daran, aber vielleicht haben sie ja tatsächlich auf meine Email reagiert und das Netzteil aus dem Sortiment genommen. Wahrscheinlich ist es aber ja auch nur Zufall.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2014)

Das gleiche ist ja mit den MS Tech Netzteilen mit 800 Watt und mehr für 25€.
Auch die sollte man dringend aus dem Verkehr ziehen.


----------



## BlackNeo (9. Februar 2014)

Das ist im falschen Thread gelandet, hier also nochmal:

Wie schauts denn mit der käuflichen Version des LC 9550 Gold Series (LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich) aus?

Ist das genau so gut wie das Testsample, oder hat da Andyson geschumelt und evtl bessere TEstsamples verschickt?

Hatte irgendwo gelesen dass die das wohl mach gemacht haben sollen. Oder wars Sirtec, oder CWT?


----------



## _chiller_ (9. Februar 2014)

Goldensamples kommen immer wieder vor, Computerbase deckt bei seinen Netzteiltests regelmäßig Schummeleien auf und LC Power war glaube ich auch dabei. Daher könnte ich mir das bei diesem Netzteil auch vorstellen, auch wenn LC Power da eher weniger die Schuld trifft sondern eher dem Auftragsfertiger.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Februar 2014)

Ja, bei dem LC-9450W, das bei Computerbase getestet wurde, ist die Effizienz etwas unter Gold Niveau gelandet. Das war aber auch alles.
Über den Lüfter kann man streiten, hier hätte ein besseres Modell nicht geschadet. Ansonsten wüsste ich jetzt nichts, was dagegen spricht.

Persönlich würd ich auch Andyson mehr trauen als CWT, die irgendwo auf dem Niveau von Leadman und Topower anzusiedeln sind...


----------



## RofflLol (10. Februar 2014)

Und wie siehts mit meinem aus ? LC-Power LC6560GP3 V2.3 ?? Ich meinnes soll kein Chinaböller mehr sein weil es sogar Sicherheitskomponenten verwendet was sogar in Teueren Netzteilen sind...


----------



## Shadow Complex (10. Februar 2014)

Das können wir nicht wissen. Soweit ich das sehe, steht im test von tomshardware nirgends etwas darüber wie sie sich das test sample beschafft haben. Also ob direkt vom Hersteller oder aus dem retail Markt. 

Aber schon das Gerät das sie dort hatten konnte nicht in allen Bereichen über zeugen. Der Lüfter viel zu laut weil einfach viel zu billig. Des weiteren eine Verarbeitungsqualität die als durchschnittlich bezeichnet werden kann.
Wenn das schon ein presse sample gewesen sein soll dann wäre das ein großer Witz. 
Außerdem der test stammt von 2010, das heißt das Netzteil ist nochmal ein Stück älter also ein Kauf heutzutage nicht mehr wirklich empfehlenswert. 

Wie ich bereits schrieb, ist die Leistung für ein 560 Watt Netzteil viel zu gering weil es einfach extrem überlabelt ist und dadurch für mich zumindest zum Bauernfänger wird. 
Es war damals keine gute Entscheidung von dir das LC zu behalten und das bq e9 wieder loszuwerden auch wenn ich davon ausgehe dass du das bq in Wirklichkeit niemals hattest.


----------



## RofflLol (10. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich erhlich bin ich hör den Lüfter nicht.... Auch unter Last alles Leise. Und ich hatte das BQ und dort fande ich den Lüfter Lauter als beim LC Power.


----------



## Shadow Complex (10. Februar 2014)

Schon mal geschaut ob sich der Lüfter von deinem LC überhaupt dreht? Klingt nämlich nicht danach.


----------



## RofflLol (10. Februar 2014)

Der Dreht sich


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2014)

RofflLol schrieb:


> Und wie siehts mit meinem aus ? LC-Power LC6560GP3 V2.3 ?? Ich meinnes soll kein Chinaböller mehr sein weil es sogar Sicherheitskomponenten verwendet was sogar in Teueren Netzteilen sind...


 
Ich habe dazu noch nicht gelesen aber ein 560 Watt Netzteil das nur 470 Watt auf der 12 Volt Schiene liefert ist schon suspekt.


----------



## RofflLol (10. Februar 2014)

Das ist KEIN SLi Netzteil.  also nicht Verwechseln mit SLi Netzteilen.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2014)

Es gibt extra zertifizierte SLI Netzteile?  
Beeindruckend.


----------



## RofflLol (10. Februar 2014)

Also das Ding läuft seid 7 Wochen und keine Probleme damit


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2014)

Lass uns Wetten abschließen wie lange es durchhält.


----------



## RofflLol (10. Februar 2014)

Lang n Kumpel hat das jetzt 2 Jahre und es läuft und läuft und läuft und der hat ne GTX550 drinne und ich nur ne GTX260


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2014)

Dein Rechner braucht unter Last vielleicht 280-300 Watt.
Das sollte das Netzteil noch schaffen.
Aber 1x 6Pin und 1x 8Pin PCIe Stecker sind für 560 Watt halt mager.
Normal sind wenigstens 2x8 Pin. Scheint also so dass LC Power dem Netzteil nicht mehr zutraut.
Daher mal mein Tipp:
Leg dir mal eine R9 290X zu und lass sie im Uber Modus mit erhöhtem Takt laufen. 
Mal sehen ob das Netzteil dann immer noch problemlos läuft.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. Februar 2014)

Weil die auch beide ja eine sehr hohe Leistungsaufnahme haben 

Laste das teil mal aus  

Edit: too late


----------



## RofflLol (10. Februar 2014)

HAb ich das Nötig  mein NT Künstlich zu Überlasten ? Ich hab kein Schiss... nur ich will keine Experimente machen...


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2014)

RofflLol schrieb:


> HAb ich das Nötig  mein NT Künstlich zu Überlasten ? Ich hab kein Schiss... nur ich will keine Experimente machen...


 
Aber ein 560 Watt Netzteil sollte eben auch das liefern können was drauf steht denn sonst wäre es ja quatsch sowas als 560 Watt zu verkaufen.
Wenn das Teil nur 400 Watt schafft sollte auch 400 Watt drauf stehen.
Ich selbst schätze dass das Netzteil nur hoch gelabelt ist.
LC Power setzt einfach die OCP höher an und schon leistet es mehr weils später abschaltet.
Die Komponenten sind aber die gleichen wie beim kleineren Modell und daher wird das größere schneller die Grätsche machen wenns mal richtig ausgelastet wird.
Das müsste man mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Shadow Complex (10. Februar 2014)

Laut der Produktseite von LC hat das Netzteil keine Zulassung für 110 Volt. Wieso hat es dann ein 80 Plus Bronze Siegel. Entweder wurde der Test für 80 Plus mit einem anderen Modell absolviert oder das Siegel ist schlicht erlogen. 

2 Pata Anschlüsse sind ein bisschen knapp auch wenn es heutzutage zugegebenermaßen kaum noch Geräte gibt die einen pata Anschluss haben.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> 2 Pata Anschlüsse sind ein bisschen knapp auch wenn es heutzutage zugegebenermaßen kaum noch Geräte gibt die einen pata Anschluss haben.


 
Sie wollen es halt nicht übermäßig strapazieren.


----------



## Shadow Complex (10. Februar 2014)

Das "460" Watt Modell hat exakt die selben Anschlüsse. Würde mich interessieren ob es im inneren einen Unterschied gibt. 

Das LC 6560 hat einen angegebenen standby Verbrauch von 0,3 Watt. Im Test hatte das Netzteil dagegen fast 0,7 Watt. Nicht schlecht Herr Specht. Wurden die Messungen anscheinend an speziellen Geräten durchgeführt.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2014)

Einfach mal an eine Chroma anschließen und dann wissen wir ob das Netzteil das liefern kann was drauf steht.
Und wie laut es dabei wird.


----------



## RofflLol (10. Februar 2014)

was ist eine Chroma`??


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2014)

Sowas hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RofflLol (10. Februar 2014)

Sag das doch das dass ein Nezteil Tester ist  da bekommt ja sogar ein Enermax Angst ;D


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Februar 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Laut der Produktseite von LC hat das Netzteil keine Zulassung für 110 Volt. Wieso hat es dann ein 80 Plus Bronze Siegel. Entweder wurde der Test für 80 Plus mit einem anderen Modell absolviert oder das Siegel ist schlicht erlogen.


 Naja, kann schon sein, dass es im 115VAC Netz funktioniert - nur nicht allzu lange.

Die PFC Spule in meinem LC-9550 ist auch vergleichsweise winzig, siehe das Review. Das könnte aber ausreichen, um den Test bei 80plus zu überstehn...


----------



## Shadow Complex (10. Februar 2014)

Lässt das Netzteil in meinen Augen trotzdem in keinem guten Licht erstrahlen.

Computerbase ist da knallhart. Keine 115 Volt Zulassung und ein 80 Plus Siegel in Kombination wird sehr negativ bewertet.


----------



## Frosdedje (10. Februar 2014)

Gerade eben kann ein Review des Deepcool Quanta 750W auf JonnyGURU begutachtet werden.
Zusammengefasst erzeugt das Teil technisch keine Jubelstürme: Da ist eine übliche CWT PUQ (G)-Plattform mit all seinen 
bekannten Eigenschaften drinnen und fast durchgehend ist SamXon-Kondensatoren bestückt.

Die elektrische Performance ist zwar in Ordnung, aber Sachen wie ein versprochener semipassiven Betrieb des Lüfters gibt es nicht (und 
da gibt es zwei Vermutungen: Entweder wurde das glatt versäumt oder man hatte Bedenken wegen diesen feature und lässt diesen
 weg [letzteres ist aber sehr unwahrscheinlich und schließe ich aus]).


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Februar 2014)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Die elektrische Performance ist zwar in Ordnung, aber Sachen wie ein versprochener semipassiven Betrieb des Lüfters gibt es nicht (und
> da gibt es zwei Vermutungen: Entweder wurde das glatt versäumt oder man hatte Bedenken wegen diesen feature und lässt diesen
> weg [letzteres ist aber sehr unwahrscheinlich und schließe ich aus]).


 Das ist sogar sehr wahrscheinlich, da die Verpackung üblicherweise vor dem eigentlichen Produkt entworfen wurde...
Und 'ne neue Verpackung zu entwerfen ist z.T. einfach nicht möglich, nach gravierenden Änderungen, ohne massive Kosten oder den Produktstart massivst zu verzögern...

Buttom Line:
Just another CWT Unit, nothing to see here...

Man kann durchaus behaupten, dass es ein gewaltiger Fehler ist, auf CWT als Fertiger zu setzen. Eben weil es schon zwei Duzend andere gibt, die das gleiche tun...


----------



## Philipus II (11. Februar 2014)

Ich will jetzt kein Tüpferlscheisser sein, aber wenn ihr schon meine Bilder zur Illusstration verwendet und in andere Foren kopiert, dann bitte nicht das Logo entfernen. Danke!

Das LC9550 von Ecova und das im Handel haben komplett andere Datenblätter. Es ist möglich, dass auch die Elektronik verändert wurde. Wenn auf dem Gehäuse "230 Volt only" steht, gebe ich dem Ding keine 115V, weil es dann sehr wahrscheinlich abrauct und ich mich dann um Ersatz kümmern muss, was unnötig Geld und Zeit kostet. Zudem mag die Chroma keine Kurzschlüsse im Primärbereich.

BTW: Die Chroma und ich haben morgen/heute wieder mal ein Date.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Februar 2014)

Hier mal eine Illustration bezüglich möglicher Schäden, die auf dem Transportweg entstanden sein können.

Link


----------



## Gast1666645802 (11. Februar 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Das können wir nicht wissen. Soweit ich das sehe, steht im test von tomshardware nirgends etwas darüber wie sie sich das test sample beschafft haben. Also ob direkt vom Hersteller oder aus dem retail Markt.



Retail, ich habe es wie meist anonym beim Händler gekauft 

Der Grund, warum ich übrigens keine Netzteile mehr für die Öffentlichkeit teste, liegt vor allem in der indirekten Abhängigkeit von denen, die einen an die Chroma lassen. Nach so vielen Jahren habe ich wirklich den Eindruck, dass es egal ist ob nun Enermax, Listan, Cooler Master oder sonstwer. Ich wurde zwar nie direkt angegraben, aber bestimmte Unterschwelligkeiten waren immer im Spiel. Ich mag dieses Geschäft mit der Öffentlichkeit einfach nicht und bin froh, dass es jemand anders macht. Was nicht heißt, dass ich nichts mehr aufschraube. Nur eben nicht für Reviews 

@Philipus II: sehen wir uns am 13. in Glinde? Dann gehen wir mal auf ein ripple-freies Bier


----------



## Jolly91 (11. Februar 2014)

Ist es eigentlich Sinnvoll, den Lüfter des Seasonic X-750 im normalen, aktiven Modus laufen zu lassen, oder wäre es besser auf Hybrid.

Da wäre "normal" fast gesünder.


----------



## Frosdedje (11. Februar 2014)

Sharkoon hat eine Neuauflage der VPM-Serie als VPM V2 vorgestellt, die als 400-, 500-, 600- und auch als 700W starke Version erhältlich ist.
Bei der Elektronik ist CWT wieder vertreten und die Platine orientiert sich vom Aufbau mehr an die bekannte DSAII / III an (ob das auch 
im 700W zutrifft, konnte ich nicht rausfinden).
Allerdings wird bei den Elkos unsinnige Marketingbestückung in Form von Primärelkos von japanischen Hersteller betrieben und sekundär sieht es nach SamXon oder
CapXon aus und in den VPM V2-Teilen mit 400- und 600W wurde die +12V-Gesamtleistung verändert d.h 2A mehr in 400W und 2A weniger im 600W.
Effizienztechnisch scheint es keine Änderungen zu der alten Version zu geben.
Äußerlich hallten sich die Änderungen mit eine größere Kabelmanagmentplatte und durchwegs PCIe 6+2pin-Stecker sehr in Grenzen.


----------



## poiu (11. Februar 2014)

woher die info das es CWT ist, ich meine der reis lässt es vermuten, aber hast irgendwo weitere infos gefunden?


----------



## _chiller_ (11. Februar 2014)

Ich hab ein kleines Problem bzw. Frage. Ich bin Moderator in einem kleineren Forum für ein Browsergame und leite dort die sogenannte Computerecke. Jetzt hat sich ein User nach einer PC-Zusammenstellung zurückgemeldet:
Hardware Neuer PC - Hardwarecheck - Computerecke - OGame.de
Ist doch nicht normal das das E9 bei diesem PC einfach abschaltet? Das müsste doch locker passen?


----------



## ich111 (11. Februar 2014)

Das Problem muss an was anderem liegen, sonst würde der PC ja einfach direkt aus gehen


----------



## poiu (11. Februar 2014)

überlasst kann s defnitiv nicht sein, entweder Prob bei der verkabelung oder das Problem liegt woaders

der soll mal alle zusätlichen USB geräte entfernen, nicht das es an so einer kleinigkeit lieht


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2014)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Allerdings wird bei den Elkos unsinnige Marketingbestückung in Form von Primärelkos von japanischen Hersteller betrieben und sekundär sieht es nach SamXon oder
> CapXon aus und in den VPM V2-Teilen mit 400- und 600W wurde die +12V-Gesamtleistung verändert d.h 2A mehr in 400W und 2A weniger im 600W.
> Effizienztechnisch scheint es keine Änderungen zu der alten Version zu geben.
> Äußerlich hallten sich die Änderungen mit eine größere Kabelmanagmentplatte und durchwegs PCIe 6+2pin-Stecker sehr in Grenzen.



Also der übliche Marketing Hype.
Hauptsache mit eine hochwertigen Kondensator werben aber auf der wichtigen Sekundärseite ist großenteils nur Durchschnitt verbaut. 
Hast du Infos zum Lüfter?



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ich hab ein kleines Problem bzw. Frage. Ich bin Moderator in einem kleineren Forum für ein Browsergame und leite dort die sogenannte Computerecke. Jetzt hat sich ein User nach einer PC-Zusammenstellung zurückgemeldet:
> Hardware Neuer PC - Hardwarecheck - Computerecke - OGame.de
> Ist doch nicht normal das das E9 bei diesem PC einfach abschaltet? Das müsste doch locker passen?



Das liegt nicht am Netzteil.
Ich denke dass er einfach nur keine stabilen Werte hin bekommt. 
Die beiden Rails für die PCIe Stecker liefern jeweils 240 Watt.
Der PCIe Stecker liefert aber nur 150 Watt. Es sind also 80 Watt Reserve drin. Eine Überlastung kann also gar nicht auftreten.


----------



## Frosdedje (11. Februar 2014)

> woher die info das es CWT ist


Das war durch das Werbevideo von Sharkoon zu der VPN V2-Serie zu sehen, wo an bestinnten Szenen der türkisgrüne Trafo zu erkennen war.


----------



## Verminaard (11. Februar 2014)

Wenn man etwas kleiner bauen moechte muss man echt sehr sorgfaeltig auswaehlen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Koennte den anderen PCIe Slot verwenden, aber dann wirds knapp mit der Soundkarte.

Vielleicht kann man da einen kleinen Wunsch Richtung bequiet schubsen 
Ist echt nicht ganz so einfach ein vernuenftiges Netzteil zu finden -.-


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Februar 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich Sinnvoll, den Lüfter des Seasonic X-750 im normalen, aktiven Modus laufen zu lassen, oder wäre es besser auf Hybrid.
> 
> Da wäre "normal" fast gesünder.


Lüfter Always on, logischer weise, da die Komponenten kühler bleiben...



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Sharkoon hat eine Neuauflage der VPM-Serie als VPM V2 vorgestellt, die als 400-, 500-, 600- und auch als 700W starke Version erhältlich ist.
> Bei der Elektronik ist CWT wieder vertreten und die Platine orientiert sich vom Aufbau mehr an die bekannte DSAII / III an (ob das auch
> im 700W zutrifft, konnte ich nicht rausfinden).
> Allerdings wird bei den Elkos unsinnige Marketingbestückung in Form von Primärelkos von japanischen Hersteller betrieben und sekundär sieht es nach SamXon oder
> ...


Naja, wohl Standard CWT Zeugs. Absolut NICHT empfehlenswert.

Verstehe nicht, warum man freiwillig bei diesem Laden fertigen lässt. Zumal es ungefähr (gefühlt) zwei Duzend Hersteller gibt, die dort fertigen...


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht, warum man freiwillig bei diesem Laden fertigen lässt. Zumal es ungefähr (gefühlt) zwei Duzend Hersteller gibt, die dort fertigen...


 
Wahrscheinlich weil alle auf die fünfte Stelle hinter dem Komma schauen.


----------



## _chiller_ (11. Februar 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ich hab ein kleines Problem bzw. Frage. Ich bin Moderator in einem kleineren Forum für ein Browsergame und leite dort die sogenannte Computerecke. Jetzt hat sich ein User nach einer PC-Zusammenstellung zurückgemeldet:
> Hardware Neuer PC - Hardwarecheck - Computerecke - OGame.de
> Ist doch nicht normal das das E9 bei diesem PC einfach abschaltet? Das müsste doch locker passen?


 
Ok mittlerweile hat sich die Sache geklärt, sein Pc ist abgeschmiert weil seine CPU oder seine Grafikkarte beim OC irgendwann kapituliert hat, aus dem Grund hat sein PC immer neu gestartet. Sollte das Netzteil am Ende gewesen sein, hätte sich der PC ja sofort abgeschaltet und nicht neu gestartet.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ok mittlerweile hat sich die Sache geklärt, sein Pc ist abgeschmiert weil seine CPU oder seine Grafikkarte beim OC irgendwann kapituliert hat, aus dem Grund hat sein PC immer neu gestartet.


 
Das war ja zu erwarten.
Deswegen auch das Zurücksetzen des Treibers.


----------



## poiu (11. Februar 2014)

OK ist das erste was man ausschaltet bevor man in irgendwelchen Foren Fragen stellt, weil das schlicht die Fehlerquelle numero uno ist


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Februar 2014)

Bin im Jonnyguru Forum auf dieses Posting gestoßen...

Erster Gedanke: Oh gott, der Erfinder der Single Rail Netzteile is back...


----------



## poiu (13. Februar 2014)

schlicht WTF 

klingt alles nach Scheinfirmen balblubb


----------



## _chiller_ (13. Februar 2014)

poiu, lösch mal deinen PN-Eingang, der ist nämlich voll :O


----------



## poiu (13. Februar 2014)

In diesen punkt  bin ich nenn faules schwein


----------



## Frosdedje (14. Februar 2014)

> klingt alles nach Scheinfirmen balblubb


Spätestens bei dem Punkt "a Delaware Cooperation" (Soweit ich weiß, ist der US-Bundesstaat Delaware mit der Steuerpolitik sehr liberal) ist mir 
diese Netzteilsparten-Übernahme von OCZ garnicht kosher, obwohl die anderen Indzien wie kaum vorhandene Infos zu dem Unternehmen und 
das Gründungsdatum von FirePower bereits verdächtig sind.
Das kling für mich so, als hätte PC Power & Cooling oder der verbliebende Part von OCZ Technology eine Scheinfirma gegründet und dann
die Existenz der eigenen Netzteilsparte für einen Apfel und Ei (wenn man die Verkaufsumme der Speichersparte an Toshiba zu Vergleich zieht)
gesichert.


----------



## RofflLol (15. Februar 2014)

Naja OCZ ist halt Technisch naja.... Weil ich mir mal ein Aktuelles Bestellen wollte nur mir wurde gesagt das es ziehmlicher mist ist. Genauso wie das Thermalake Berlin Oder Hamburg kP welche Stadt Serie das ist. Ist auch nicht Empfohlen worden.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

Hast du denn das LC Power aus der Signatur immer noch im Rechner?


----------



## RofflLol (15. Februar 2014)

Das LC6560GP3 V2.3 ? Ja klar. Dess ding läuft und bleibt Kühl weil ich auch nicht so viel Strom ziehe


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

Hast du ein Strommessgerät?
Würde mich mal interessieren wie viel Leistung dein Rechner an der Steckdose aufnimmt.


----------



## RofflLol (15. Februar 2014)

Ne leider nicht. Kommt aber bald eins ins haus.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

Die Dinger gibts im Baumarkt und sind nicht sehr teuer.


----------



## RofflLol (15. Februar 2014)

Ich weis. So 20-25€ kosten die.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

Das ist schon teuer. Normal so 10-15€.


----------



## RofflLol (15. Februar 2014)

Naja, bei uns 20-25€  naja ne XFX GeForce GTX260. Brauch ja nicht unmengen an Strom frisst


----------



## Olstyle (15. Februar 2014)

Also mein Baumarktgerät misst total wild. Unter Last könnte es halbwegs passen, aber die Standbywerte die da rauskommen sind absurd.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

Also meinst ist ganz gut und das hat 15€ im Baumarkt gekostet.


----------



## Shadow Complex (15. Februar 2014)

Im Vergleich zu dem was eine GTX 260 leisten kann ist ihr Verbrauch heutzutage viel zu hoch. 65 nm Fertigungsprozess sei dank.


----------



## Frosdedje (15. Februar 2014)

RofflLol schrieb:
			
		

> Naja OCZ ist halt Technisch naja


Wenn es auf die letzte Entwicklung im Netzteilsortiment von OCZ bezieht, dann stimmt diese Aussage.
Allerdings haben die viele verschiedene Netzteilserien mit unterschiedliche Qualitätsstufen im Angebot, das 
derzeit von unterdurchschnittlich bis brauchbar (Die ZS-Serie in der 500W ist als Budgetlösung interessant) erstreckt.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

Meinst du die Bronze Netzteile made by Sirtec?


----------



## Frosdedje (15. Februar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du die Bronze Netzteile made by Sirtec?


Blicke jetzt momentan nicht durch:
Geht es um die Neuauflage der Fatal1ty-Serie mit vollmodularen KM und 550- und 700W (die die zuletzt erschienen war 
und ich am Anfang des Beitrags andeutete) oder um die ZS-Serie?


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

Ich meinte jetzt die Budget Lösung die du erwähnt hast.
Ich weiß nicht ob du jetzt die Serie Made by Sirtec oder Made by Great Wall meinst aber ich denke die von Sirtec.

vielleicht reden wir aber auch gerade aneinander vorbei.


----------



## Frosdedje (15. Februar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte jetzt die Budget Lösung die du erwähnt hast.


Ach so, die ZS-Serie.
Jetzt ist auch klar, was gemeint war. 

Das ZS-Serie von OCZ finde ich deswegen so interessant, weil diese die einzige Netzteilserie hierzulande ist, die die Sirfa/HighPower 
PerformancePro-Platine fast im Originalzustand ist und bei den Komponentenauswahl (bezogen auf die Elkos sekundär) einen drauflegt.
Mir fiel sofort das Antec VP550P 550W mit Delta Electronics-Platine ein, welches ebenfalls eine unabhängige Spannungsregelung und 
japanische Elkos auf der Sekundärseite verbaut hatte und das im Preisbereich von 50-55€ (!).
Allerdings war das VP550P technisch an einigen Stellen wie bei der +12V-Gesamtleistung besser als das ZS 550W.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

Ja ich kann mich auch noch daran erinnern dass OCZ was mit japanischen Kondensatoren auf der Sekundärseite hatte.
Ich wusste nur nicht mehr ob das die Great Wall oder die Sirtec war.
Gibt es das überhaupt noch zu kaufen?


----------



## Frosdedje (15. Februar 2014)

> Ich wusste nur nicht mehr ob das die Great Wall oder die Sirtec war.


Bei der ZT und ZX-Serie wird die Elektronik von Greatwall hergestellt, während die genannte ZS Serie Sirfa/HighPower als OEM hat.
Und ja, die ZS-Netzteile gibt es noch zu kaufen, ebenso die ZT-Serie, aber die ZX sind hierzulande momentan schlecht zu kreigen, da kaum lieferbar.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

Liegt wohl daran dass OCZ pleite ist.
Also ich würde derzeit kein Netzteil von denen kaufen. Wer weiß wie es da weiter geht.


----------



## Philipus II (15. Februar 2014)

Ich rate auch ab. Man zahlt für bis zu fünf Jahren Garantie, die man nicht mehr hat, da OCZ insolvent ist.


----------



## caveman11 (15. Februar 2014)

hallo ich weiß das passt jetzt nicht zum thema aber ich habe ein problem das mir schon ewigkeiten auf der sehle brennt und zwar geht es um den stromverbrauch des netzteiles bei ausgeschaltetem pc. ich nutzte seit jahren ein corsair hx 750w und bin zufrieden damit. aber bei ausgeschaltetem pc zieht mein netzteil 30 watt zum vergleich ein tischventilator mit ca. 40 cm durchmesser kennt ja jeder zieht bei höchster stufe 44 watt nicht gerade wenig. also um das problem zu beheben schalte ich die steckdose aus geht bei mir zum glück aber wenn das nicht bauartbedingt ist währe doch toll wenn sich da was machen liese.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

Das Corsair HX ist echt schon ein alter Schinken. Den solltest du mal austauschen und dann ist auch das Problem beseitigt.


----------



## Frosdedje (15. Februar 2014)

Jetzt was anderes

Ich behaupte / werfe folgende These für die Corsair RM-Serie in den Raum:
Durch die Patzer in der Verarbeitung mit die Kombination eines sinnfrei eingesetzten semipassiven Kühlung sägt sich diese Netzteilserie so am eigenen 
Ast, dass ein schneller Niedergang dieser Netzteilserie in dem Zustand nicht ausgeschlossen is und will Corsair dieses Problem umgenen, dann muss die 
RM-Serie so schnell wie möglich überarbeitet werden.


----------



## _chiller_ (15. Februar 2014)

Ich frag mich ja wer sowas kauft:
Drei 500-Watt-Netzteile für unter 40 Euro im Test - ComputerBase
Die Teile leisten effektiv 400Watt, für den Preis bekomme ich aber schon ein S7 oder L8 das technisch weit besser ist.


----------



## poiu (15. Februar 2014)

@Frosdedje

sag das mal dem hier

Corsair Link Kabel - ComputerBase Forum 

@Chillen

die sind ja noch gut in vergleich zu dem Crap den ich hier aktuell hab, 500W steht drauf und nenn 300W LC Power hat größer dimensionierten Primär Elko  von der restlichen elko auswahl reden wir lieber net

und nein das ist kein Linkword, MS Tech sondern ein Marken gerät für 50€

ich glaub ich muss mir so ein Hardware Logo mit dickem rotem FAIL Award basteln 

mal sehen ob ich von dem Hersteller nochmal ein Sample bekomme


----------



## _chiller_ (15. Februar 2014)

Ich würde ja gerne mal wissen was sich im Inneren dieses Netzteils befindet:
http://www.amazon.de/MS-Tech-MS-N95...F8&qid=1392496553&sr=8-1&keywords=MS-Tech+950
Vor meiner Zeit hier im Forum hatte ich das Teil in meinem PC, das ist nach drei Wochen mit nem lauten Knall kaputt gegangen. Ein Austauschgerät habe ich weiter verkauft, beim Käufer hielt dieses nur zwei Wochen. Ich meine, schlechte Qualität abliefern ist das eine, aber eine Lebenserwartung von maximal 3Wochen? Das rechnet sich doch nicht mal für den Hersteller der das Teil für 5 Euro produziert 

@poiu: Du testest scheinbar auch regelmäßig Produkte, wo kann ich diese Tests nachlesen?


----------



## poiu (15. Februar 2014)

haha du bekommst gleich ein Deja Vu, wie es der zufall will 

-> Kaufberatung Netzteil kaputt neues muss her aber welches? - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## _chiller_ (15. Februar 2014)

Scheinbar ist das bei MS-Tech normal, die hoffen wohl das sich die Käufer nicht die Mühe machen und das Teil umtauschen ^^

Hier auch ein toller Beitrag bei Amazon zu einem ähnlichen Modell:
http://www.amazon.de/review/R32E1MB...ef_=cm_cr_pr_cmt&tag=#CustomerDiscussionsNRPB


----------



## poiu (15. Februar 2014)

hahaha was für eine Graka soll das denn sein R9 290X @ 2GHz Takt unter flüssigen Helium


----------



## Frosdedje (15. Februar 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frag mich ja wer sowas kauft


Das ist an Leute gerichtet, die - ich sage mal so - ein halbwegs brauchbares PC-Netzteil um die 500-550W suchen, 
aber nicht viel Geld zu Verfügung haben (ohne mal auf die Gründe näher einzugehen), wobei der Anteil an schrottige 
PC-Netzteile mit diesen Wattbereich zwischen 30€ und 40€ recht hoch ist.

Und die montan preislich billigsten 500-550W Teile, die so etwa als brauchbar definiert werden können (in dem Sinne, 
dass geworbene 500-550W auch 500-550W sind), sind das Chieftec iArena 500W und LEPA N 500W (ich hätte noch das 
Jou Jye APU 500W nennen können, aber dieses ist kaum noch erhältlich).
Und die basieren alle auf die GPA-Serie von CWT -> die günstige Netzteilektronik mit brauchbarim Produkt-Lineup von 
Channel Well und auch im Preisbereich von 30-40€ öfters anzutreffen.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

Da nimmt einer die Angaben auf den Kartons der Grafikkarten für wahre Münze.


----------



## _chiller_ (16. Februar 2014)

Hier müsste etwas Aufklärungsarbeit geleistet werden D:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quiet/319910-neues-netzteil-muss-her.html


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Februar 2014)

Ich bin sprachlos.

Hab gerad auf Geizhalz geschaut:
Board von dem gibts ab 165€, CPU ab 486€, eine Windforce 280X für 275€. (wobei man sich fragen muss, warum er nicht gleich 'ne 290X nahm).
Und dazu ein MS-Tech Netzteil...


----------



## _chiller_ (16. Februar 2014)

Ein typischer MS-Tech Kunde würde ich mal sagen


----------



## poiu (17. Februar 2014)

sprichst du aus Erfahrung  

wobei ich auch am Anfang Crap gekauft hab, hatte sogar ein COBA NT


----------



## _chiller_ (17. Februar 2014)

Ich spreche tatsächlich aus Erfahrung, wegen Unwissenheit der Masse machen Firmen wie MS-Tech wahrscheinlich Kohle ohne Ende und können ihren Schrott weiter produzieren


----------



## Philipus II (17. Februar 2014)

Ich hab mal in einem ollen Athlon XP ein LC-Power verbaut, was aber eigentlich eine gute Entscheidung war. Das Netzteil hat nur 35 Euro gekostet, der Rechner sollte in 6 Monaten eh ausgemustert werden und lief nur 2, 3h am Tag. Für den ollen XP war das alten LC-Power-Design mit seiner Minor-Rail-Auslegung eh perfekt. Lief dann schlussendlich gut ein Jahr und wurde irgendwo als Komplettsystem verkloppt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Februar 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> wobei ich auch am Anfang Crap gekauft hab, hatte sogar ein COBA NT


 Ich hatte da glück.
Mein erstes selbst gekauftes Netzteil war ein PC-Winner. 235W CWT.
Das nächste war ein 300W HEC (300GR, irgendwann aber auch ein 300LR-PT). 
Gut, hab dann irgendwie zwischendurch mal ein Levicom genutzt, was ich zu meiner Schande gestehen muss...

Das beste war wohl mein 5€ Netzteil. Kein Scherz! Ernst gemeint. Ein Netzteil, für das ich wirklich nur 5€ (plus Versand) gezahlt hab. Das hatte auch nur je einen Kondensator pro Rail, Sekundär (also insgesmat vier)...
Und ich habs immer noch hier. Nutze es nur nicht, da es sehr laut ist.
und es ist ein NMB
Ein 650W Silverstone ST-65ZF hab ich mir irgendwann auch mal fürn Fuffi oder so gekauft Ganz schön lauter Brocken, das Teil. Dürft wohl mit Abstand das lauteste Netzteil gewesen sein, was ich je hatte...

Das hab ich AFAIR genutzt, bis ich irgendwie an ein 750W P8 gekommen bin...


----------



## poiu (17. Februar 2014)

Mein erstes im C64 & Amiga  waren wohl Marken Geräte  

Das AT Netzteil aus meinem ersten PC kann ich nicht sagen, da teil lag dem Tower bei, Netzteile einzeln kaufen war ende der 90er schon nee seltenheit.

Das NT das meinem ersten ATX beilag war sehr gut, sogar für damalige Verhältnisse leise, hab es aber verschenkt

Parallle hab ich mit einen Big Tower gekauft, Gehäuse war gu aber das verbaute NT war ein COBA, war Schweine laut, ich hab es mal geöffnet und der Kühler wurde so heiß das dass Gehäuse vom NTC  geschmolzen ist. Das war mein erster Kontakt mit Netzteilen ich hab mir damals ein be quiet P4 Black Line 450W gekauft, Seasonic oder Enermax wären es damals auch fast geworden.


----------



## Frosdedje (17. Februar 2014)

Eine Frage an die Runde, wenn da schon über alte ATX-Netzteile gesprochen wird:
Es geht um ein Netzteilmarke mit dem Namen Enlight mit 250W Nennleistung, das in ersten gekauften Komplett-PC (bestehend aus einen 
AMD Athlon XP 2000+ Thoroughbred B ; 1GB SDR RAM, ASRock K7VT2, Nvidia GeForce 4 MX 440 und Windows XP) und wollte mal wissen, was
wie die PC-Netzteile von Enlight damals (anno 2003) waren.


----------



## poiu (17. Februar 2014)

Warte ich steige in meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ein 


ehrlich keine Ahnung damals gab es viel mehr komische Netzteile die hieru nd da verbaut wurden. 

Erinnere mich aber jetzt an die goldenen LC Power 

ui deines?

http://www.davidschick.com/fs/enlight.jpg


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2014)

10 Ampere auf die 12 Volt Leitung reicht doch dicke.


----------



## Frosdedje (17. Februar 2014)

> ui deines?
> 
> http://www.davidschick.com/fs/enlight.jpg


Ja, von der Lastverteilung dürfte das hinhauen (ich müsste noch den alten Rechner aufschrauben, um auch den 
Modellnamen ausfindig zu machen), weil das verbaute Thoroughbred B die +5V-Leitung zur Stromversorgung beanspruchte.
Zudem hat das Teil auf dem Foto die gleiche Nennleistung wie meines aus dem genannten Komplettrechner.


----------



## Multithread (17. Februar 2014)

Was mich schon länger beschäftigt: so eine Grosses Single Rail NT,könnte man das nicht auch als Starthilfe fürs Auto/Bagger/whatevergefährt benutzen?

Also mit nem selbst gebauten Adapter damit alle Leitungen benutzt werden, schweissen wollen wir ja nicht


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2014)

Klar kannst du das.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Februar 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> Was mich schon länger beschäftigt: so eine Grosses Single Rail NT,könnte man das nicht auch als Starthilfe fürs Auto/Bagger/whatevergefährt benutzen?
> 
> Also mit nem selbst gebauten Adapter damit alle Leitungen benutzt werden, schweissen wollen wir ja nicht


 
Gibt doch von Coolermaster ein Video zu der GX-Serie, wo sie genau das getan haben...


----------



## Multithread (17. Februar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Klar kannst du das.







Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Gibt doch von Coolermaster ein Video zu der GX-Serie, wo sie genau das getan haben...


Dieses? 

Naja, wir reden von solchen Anlassern, nicht den kleinen die so'n BMW hat.

Da braucht man vermutlich schon über 1000 Watt, bzw. am besten gleich 2 Stück mit 4 stelligen Watt Zahlen. Mal schauen ob ich sowas billig irgendwo auftreiben kann, dürfen ja schon älter sein da restwelligkeit und exakte Spannung da nicht so wichtig ist.

Ich könnte auch nen Haufen solcher NT's nehmen


Die idee kam mir daher, weil im Dezember gleich 3 Stück an Autobaterien auf Anfang Winter mehr oder minder den Geist aufgegeben haben, sprich man konnte maschinen bei Temperaturen unter 10°C nach einigen Tagen nicht mehr anlassen, weil die Batterie nicht mehr genügend Saft lieferte.
Sollte ich das Durchziehen, würde ich sicher hier einen link auf das 'baubuch' machen

DIe maschine am Anlasser sieht dann ua so aus:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2014)

Was hat denn die Autobatterie an Saft die du dafür normaler Weise brauchst?
Kannst du dir ja in etwa umrechnen was du dann für ein Netzteil brauchst.


----------



## country (18. Februar 2014)

Moin 

Ich habe mal ne Frage: Meine GTX 680 soll per Biosmod aufgedreht werden und mehr Strom ziehen können als die eigentlich mit einem 6-pin und einem 8-pin darf. Ist das Schädlich fürs NT/Mobo? 
Zum System:
Enermax Triathlor 550W (Link zu den Spezi.: http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...HwOvcuIh1nytVZw&bvm=bv.61535280,d.Yms&cad=rja )
3770K @ 4,6Ghz, 1,29V
Kompaktwakü mit 2 x 120mm
GB GTX 680 OC
1x SSD
1x HDD
4x4GB Ram, 1866er


----------



## Shadow Complex (18. Februar 2014)

Über 300 Watt aus der GTX 680 zu prügeln stelle ich mir irgendwie nicht allzu leicht vor. 

Wie sind denn die PCI e Stromanschlüsse am Netzteil angebunden. Hat jeder ein eigenes kabel oder ist der eine Stecker eine Verlängerung des anderen?

Prinzipiell kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass eine gtx 680 so viel Strom verbraucht als dass da etwas kaputt gehen könnte. 
Aber warte andere Meinungen ab. Das Netzteil wird jedenfalls laut werden.


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die PCI e Stromanschlüsse am Netzteil angebunden. Hat jeder ein eigenes kabel oder ist der eine Stecker eine Verlängerung des anderen?


 
Das Triathlor hat sowieso nur 2 Rails. Ist also eher wurscht.


----------



## Shadow Complex (18. Februar 2014)

Es ging mir eher darum ob zu viel last auf den Kabeln liegen würde, sofern beide PCI e Stecker an einem kabel hängen würden. Das hat mit den rails erstmal gar nichts zu tun. 
Ich hab es aber mal selber recherchiert und beide Stecker haben ein eigenes kabel. 

Was aber seinen Plänen in weg stehen könnte, ist die Tatsache, dass man nirgends etwas über die rail Verteilung erfährt und dann könnte es schnell passieren dass eine rail überlastet wird.

Wenn technic3d recht hat (12v1: atx + eps ; 12v2: molex + pcie) müsste es von der railaufteilung her funktionieren.


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2014)

Die PCIe Kabel hängen an einer Rail daher ist es völlig Wumpe ob du nun zwei oder ein Kabel hast an dem die PCIe Stecker sind.


----------



## country (18. Februar 2014)

Ich habe mich mal etwas weiter reingelesen. Wenn ich das recht verstehe ist ein Rail1 für CPU und Mainboard und ein Rail2 für PCIe (Stecker), Molex, FDD? und Sata. Pro Rail 300W aber zusammen nicht mehr als 540W. 
Wenn man jetzt für den Rail2 rechnen würde:
SSD 4W
HDD 9W
BD Brenner 22W
= 35W, 300W (max Railleistung) - 35W (Verbrauch restlicher Komponeten) = 265W (übrig für Graka) + 75W (über PCIe Slot, Mobo) = 340W Könnte die Graka verbrauchen.

Passt das? Man muss dazu sagen das man selten BF4 spielt und gleichzeitig eine Blua Ray brennt^^ Bei Kurzzeitiger überlastung ist das NT auch bis insgesamt 600W ausgelegt.

edit: sofern sich Mobo (ausser PCIe), CPU und Kühlung mit 165W zufrieden geben würden.^^


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2014)

Du hast 25 Ampere pro Rail.
Macht also maximal 300 Watt.
Die beiden PCIe Stecker können also gemeinsam maximal 300 Watt liefern.
Da das 2x 8 Pin sind entspricht das eben auch den ATX Vorgaben. Mehr geht da nicht.
Weil da aber auch noch andere Sachen dran hängen kannst du die 300 Watt maximal für die PCIe Stecker gar nicht abrufen.

Mein Tipp:
Probiere es aus. Wenns nicht geht wirst du es schon merken.


----------



## country (18. Februar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast 25 Ampere pro Rail.
> Macht also maximal 300 Watt.
> Die beiden PCIe Stecker können also gemeinsam maximal 300 Watt liefern.
> Da das 2x 8 Pin sind entspricht das eben auch den ATX Vorgaben. Mehr geht da nicht.
> ...



Es kommen ja auch die 75W vom PCIe Slot dazu. Zum Testen: Ich weiss nicht ob das NT sich rechtzeitig abschaltet bevor es schaden nimmt.


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2014)

Und das ist das Dilemma.
Wo kommen die 75 Watt vom Slot her? 
Noch von der zweiten Rail oder von der ersten Rail?

Und wieso sollte das Netzteil nicht abschalten?
Technisch ist es nicht schlecht. Nur eben laut und nur Bronze.


----------



## Jolly91 (18. Februar 2014)

Mir hat 2006 mein damaliger Händler nur ******* verkauft! 

Der hat mir damals ein 600W Netzteil verbaut, wo er noch behauptete es sei von Foxconn, klar... Und die BFG 8800 GTS 640mb OC hab ich genommen, sonst wär es noch eine 8600 gts geworden. Das ganze mit einem AMD 6000 war der Hammer, ich hab ja auf einen E6420 oder E6600 bestanden, aber die haben ja Fehler ...  

Es hat ja auch bis zur nächsten Lan Party gehalten, da gab dann laut ihm ein Kondensator auf und das Netzteil hörte ich bis raus reiern, wobei ich nicht denke, dass das ein Kondensator war. Dann verbaute er mir ein 480W Netzteil, das schon bei Last mit der nächsten Zotac GTX 260 AMP!² anfing zu piepen, weil wohl zu wenig Strom da war. Ich dachte mir bei der 8800 GTS, das Enermax Liberty 400 müsste doch besser sein, angschlossen mit den Adaptern, und dann war die Karte hin. Weil das Netzteil einen Defekt hatte. Er kam dann noch mit einem Chieftec daher, hab dem dann gesagt, er kann alles abholen kommen, weil ich auf den Sch... keinen Bock mehr hatte!

Danach kam ein lautes und starkes OCZ SteahltXStream 600W und 2 Jahre später ein Seasonic X-560, wobei ich da auch nicht mehr so beeindruckt bin. Ich meine die Technik ist zwar sehr gut, aber die Anschlüsse, da happerts. Ich hatte beim ersten X-560 keine Probleme, beim zweiten musste ich schon ordentlich werkeln bis ich den 24P ATX Stecker vom Netzteil rausbekommen habe. Und beim jetzigen gewonnen X-750 KM3 kann ich zwar sagen, sie hätten es besser gemacht, aber da geht der 24P Stecker auch nicht ohne weiteres in den Anschluss beim Netzteil rein, da musste ich auch gut reindrücken das es mal schnapp machte. 

Wobei mir die Sleeve Variante vom X-560 deutlich besser gefallen hat. Jetzt hat man beim X-750 KM3 alle Kabel einzeln gesleevt, bis auf den 24P Stecker, der ist auch mit einem zusätzlichen Schlauch umgeben, aber beim X-560 hatte man nur die ummantelte Variante und ich denke die ist auch nicht so empfindlich gegen Ecken und Kanten.

Wenigstens hab ich jetzt auch ein Thermaltake Toughpower QFan 500 mit Kabelmanagement als Ersatznetzteil.


----------



## country (18. Februar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und das ist das Dilemma.
> Wo kommen die 75 Watt vom Slot her?
> Noch von der zweiten Rail oder von der ersten Rail?
> 
> ...


 
Die PCIe Stecker kommen vom 2 Rail
Die PCIe Slots kommen vom 1 Rail


----------



## Multithread (18. Februar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was hat denn die Autobatterie an Saft die du dafür normaler Weise brauchst?
> Kannst du dir ja in etwa umrechnen was du dann für ein Netzteil brauchst.


Die kleinsten die wir da haben: etwas über 300A Spitzenstrom.
Die grössten sind soweit mir bekannt Lastwagenbatterien mit weit über 500A Spitzenleistung.

Das hilft ja nicht weiter, denn beides ist mehr als die 3KW an Leistung des Anlassers


Wisst Ihr wo Leute mit 1kW Netzteilen diese Dinger Verkaufen wenn Sie nicht mehr benötigt werden/Alt sind? Also 'ohne' Garantie und mit ev. fehlenden kabeln. Oder sollte ich aufgrund des Litecoin-minings eher auf 3-4 Stück mit je 500-700 Watt setzten und danach Ausschau halten?


@ Jolly91
Du hast wohl ein Händchen für Montagsprodukte *-*


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2014)

country schrieb:


> Die PCIe Stecker kommen vom 2 Rail
> Die PCIe Slots kommen vom 1 Rail


 
Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.


----------



## Borstinator (18. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute, 
ich hab mal ne Frage zur Ripple Noise Be quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 550 Watt. Wie kann es sein, dass die Reviewseiten so unterschiedliche Werte messen? Da gibts die Einen, die messen immer um die 20mV Ripple und die anderen dann um die 50mV. 
Hier bei hardwareluxx ist es Spitzenklassen Test: be quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 550W
und bei Cb eher nicht so gut, andere Seiten sprechen da von mittelmäßig. Test: Be quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 550 Watt (Seite 8) - ComputerBase

Hat eigentlich wer Erfahrung gemacht, wie sich die Ripple Noise aufs OC auswirkt? Corsair spricht da ja von besseren OC Werten und weniger Spulenfiegen, weil die VRMs weniger "Arbeit" haben. Blog - Why does a better power supply mean a better computing experience? Wobei ich glaube,dass die  ihr AXi pushen wollen 

Mfg Borsti


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2014)

Du kannst ein Netzteil 5x messen und bekommst 5x einen unterschiedlichen Wert raus.

Und die Corsair Werbung ist schon echt ekelig.


----------



## country (18. Februar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.


 
PCI-E 2.0 6+2 (8)Pin läuft über 12V2
und 
ATX12V 24 Pin läuft über 12V1

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...HwOvcuIh1nytVZw&bvm=bv.61535280,d.Yms&cad=rja Musst eben auf "Kabel und Anschlüsse" klicken.


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2014)

Ich kenne den Text von Enermax.
Aber Text vom Hersteller und tatsächlich ist noch mal unterschiedlich.
Du musst das Gerät aufschrauben und nachgucken. Nur kann kannst du dir sicher sein.
Ich kenne genug Netzteil die auf einer Rail beide PCIe Stecker plus Mainboard haben und auf der anderen Rail dann CPU obwohl es im Datenblatt anders steht.


----------



## Jolly91 (18. Februar 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> @ Jolly91
> Du hast wohl ein Händchen für Montagsprodukte *-*


 
Kommt doch alles aus Asien.

Ich hab zwar in letzter Zeit nur mehr Single-Rail Netzteil, aber irgendwie wäre mir ein Multi-Rail fast lieber, da man schon mehr auf der sicheren Seite steht, wenn man 5*12V*20A hat, und nicht 1*63 Ampere auf der 12V Schiene. Wobei ich mir da bis 80A (max. 1KW) keine großartigen Sorgen mache.


----------



## Shadow Complex (18. Februar 2014)

Treshold du verstehst nicht worauf ich hinaus will. Was ich sagen möchte hat wirklich rein gar nichts mit rails zu tun. Das kann sogar bei einem single Raul der Fall sein. 

Und zwar das so viele starke Verbraucher an einem kabel hängen ( in dem Fall eben die beiden PCI express Stecker) dass das kabel überlastet wird. 

Die rail Aufteilung die ich gepostet habe stammt aus einem test.

Edit: Zitat aus dem computerbase test des Cougars CMX 550:
" Für die Grafikkarten stehen zwei 48 beziehungsweise 60 Zentimeter lange 6+2-Pin-Anschlüsse an einem gemeinsamen Kabelstrang zur Verfügung. An dieser Stelle überschlagen wir kurz im Kopf: Zweimal 150 Watt ergibt 300 Watt. Die genutzten 18-AWG-Kabel sollen aufgrund ihres Kabelquerschnitts aber nur mit bis zu 7 Ampere belastet werden, das entspricht bei drei +12-Volt-Kabeln im PCIe-Anschluss nur 252 Watt. Wird also eine Grafikkarte angeschlossen, die die für die Anschlüsse spezifizierte Leistungsaufnahme voll ausreizt, werden die Kabel überlastet."


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2014)

Und? 
Das hast du doch überall.
Beim Dark Power sind auch zwei PCIe Stecker an einer Leitung.
Und bei Single Rail Netzteil sind alle PCIe Stecker an einer leitung dran.


----------



## Shadow Complex (18. Februar 2014)

Intern vielleicht aber nicht am kabel. Will ich mal ein single rail Netzteil sehen bei dem jeder Anschluss am selben kabel hängt. 

Wenn man eine Grafikkarte auf über 300 Watt prügeln will und damit außerhalb der ATX Norm betreiben möchte ist es von Vorteil dass nicht beide Stecker am selben kabel hängen. Ich bin gerade an meinem Handy in der APP deswegen kann ich nicht großartig danach suchen aber vor ein paar seiten wurde doch ein Bild eines verschmorten Netzteil Anschluss gelistet weil die 7990 zu viel Saft aus den steckern gezogen hat und beide Stecker am selben kabel hingen.

Edit: voila: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=25554542


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2014)

Die 7990 ist eine Dual GPU Grafikkarte und nicht vergleichbar mit einer GTX 680.


----------



## Philipus II (18. Februar 2014)

Zwei 8-Pol an einem 18 AWG Kabel widersprechen dem national electrical code NEC.

Sonst: Ich habe mal ein Netzteil bewusst an der be quiet! Chroma getestet und dann bei Enermax die Bilder am Oszilloskop bei der gleichen Last angesehen. Abweichung war maximal 5 mV.

Problematisch ist eher, dass die Chroma 8000, wenn man das Timing Noise Analyzer Modul nutzt (so wie ich, da in der be quiet! Chroma kein zusätzliches Oszi ist), die Testreports direkt eine Zahl enthalten. Diese ist formal korrekt und ATX-gemäß gemessen (u.a.@ 20 Mhz), beim Oszilloskopbild würde man aber subjektiv möglicherweise minimal anders interpretieren. Die Chroma ist halt sozusagen eiskalt, während der Reviewer auch mal gnädig sein kann
Zudem testen manche Seiten nicht mit den normgerechten 20 Mhz am Oszilloskop oder die Anschlussplatine ist falsch konfiguriert. Ich kenne das Setup vom Luxx nicht in jedem Detail. Im Zweifel nehmt THG-Tests, die dokumentieren das besser.


----------



## Frosdedje (18. Februar 2014)

Über die Pläne für eine leistungsstärkere Version der Silverstone SFX-Serie gibt es neue Infos.
Aus einen Beitrag im Forum von SweClockers gab ein Vetreter von Silverstone nicht nur an, wann diese in Europa Handel erhältlich sein wird.
Bei der Nennleistung wird es eine Änderung geben, denn das Teil wird nicht wie ursprünglich mit 550W sondern mit 600W Nennleistung aufkommen.


----------



## Shadow Complex (18. Februar 2014)

Naja ist nicht weiter schlimm wnn du nicht verstehst worauf ich hinaus möchte.


----------



## poiu (19. Februar 2014)

das LC-Power Gold Series LC9450 V2.3 400W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist wieder für 40€ zuhaben


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Naja ist nicht weiter schlimm wnn du nicht verstehst worauf ich hinaus möchte.


 
Ich weiß was du meinst aber seit wann interessieren sich Netzteil Hersteller für ATX Vorgaben?
Das einzige was sie im Blick haben sind Kosten bei der Entwicklung und Herstellung zu senken und den Gewinn zu maximieren.
Und wenn dazu eben der Leistungsquerschnitt verringert bzw. nicht eingehalten wird dann ist das denen völlig egal.
Denn derartige Dinge passieren unter normalen Bedingungen nicht.

Andererseits. Wie viel Strom soll denn eine GTX 680 durchziehen bis der Stecker aufbrennt?
Ich würde eher mal annehmen dass bis dahin die Kühlung die Grätsche macht.


----------



## Jolly91 (19. Februar 2014)

Man müsste das unter Stickstoff austesten.


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2014)

Oder der Chip geht vorher hoch.


----------



## Shadow Complex (19. Februar 2014)

Wenn er meint mehr als 300 Watt durch jagen zu müssen/wollen dann nehm ich den Mann beim Wort. Dass der chip da schon längst hopps gegangen ist war für mich sekundär da nicht die Frage. Hab sie nach meinem besten wissen versucht zu beantworten. 


Ich hab mir gestern mal den atx Stecker angesehen und der besteht ja gefühlt zur Hälfte aus 5v Leitungen. Das stammt ja sicherlich aus der Vorzeit des PCs. Wie alt ist der ATX Stecker in seiner heutigen Form (also ich meine in dem Fall die 20 pin Variante da sie ja noch älter ist)? 
Glaubt ihr der Stecker wird irgendwann mal geändert? Weil heutzutage müsste man ja mit weniger 5v Leitungen auskommen. Hätte man aber natürlich das Kompatibilitätsproblem.


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Wenn er meint mehr als 300 Watt durch jagen zu müssen/wollen dann nehm ich den Mann beim Wort. Dass der chip da schon längst hopps gegangen ist war für mich sekundär da nicht die Frage. Hab sie nach meinem besten wissen versucht zu beantworten.


 
Und ich verstehe erst gar nicht wie man auf die Idee kommen kann sowas versuchen zu wollen. 

Wenn die Leistung der Grafikkarte nicht mehr reicht dann kaufe ich eine neue die stärker ist und versuche nicht auf Biegen und Brechen was zu übertakten von dem ich weiß dass es nicht gesund sein kann.


----------



## Jolly91 (19. Februar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich verstehe erst gar nicht wie man auf die Idee kommen kann sowas versuchen zu wollen.
> 
> Wenn die Leistung der Grafikkarte nicht mehr reicht dann kaufe ich eine neue die stärker ist und versuche nicht auf Biegen und Brechen was zu übertakten von dem ich weiß dass es nicht gesund sein kann.



Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Böse. 

Sorry, aber das passte einfach drauf.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Februar 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern mal den atx Stecker angesehen und der besteht ja gefühlt zur Hälfte aus 5v Leitungen. Das stammt ja sicherlich aus der Vorzeit des PCs. Wie alt ist der ATX Stecker in seiner heutigen Form (also ich meine in dem Fall die 20 pin Variante da sie ja noch älter ist)?
> Glaubt ihr der Stecker wird irgendwann mal geändert? Weil heutzutage müsste man ja mit weniger 5v Leitungen auskommen. Hätte man aber natürlich das Kompatibilitätsproblem.


 96/97 kamen die ersten ATX Boards auf den Markt.
Ist also schon fast 20 Jahre alt, der 20pin Stecker...


In einigen OEM Systemen gibts aber schon 'moderne' nur +12V Netzteile und entsprechende Steckverbinder, die haben dann wesentlich weniger Anschlüsse - die Anschlüsse für die HDDs kommen dann vom Board...


----------



## Chaitan (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

sagt mal reicht auch ein NT Cougar A450 für die 4096MB XFX Radeon R9 290 oder 290x Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware, oder zieht das netzteil die karte und mein System nicht mehr??

    Intel Core I5 3570K@4,4Ghz@Thermalright HR-02 Macho 

Mainboard
    Asus P8Z77-V LX 

Arbeitsspeicher
    2x4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 

Festplatte(n)
    256GB Samsung 840 Pro ; Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB 

Grafikkarte
    2048MB HIS Radeon HD 7870 GHz 

Sound
    onboard 

Netzteil
    Cougar A450 

Gehäuse
    Cooler Master Centurion 5 II + 2x 120mm Standardlüfter + 2x 140mm be quiet SILENT WINGS 2 

Betriebssystem
    Windows 8.1 64bit

danke schonmal im vorfeld


----------



## Shadow Complex (20. Februar 2014)

Sofern du eine ältere Revision mit 2 PCI-E Steckern hast, müsste es eigentlich funktionieren.
Das Cougar A bietet ja immerhin 420 Ampere auf den 12 Volt Rails. Ich bin mir nicht hunderprozentig sicher, aber gigantisch overclocken solltest du die Grafikkarte nicht mehr.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Februar 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Das Cougar A bietet ja immerhin 420 Ampere auf den 12 Volt Rails.


 Du meinst wohl eher 420W, oder?! 420Ampere wären ja bisserl viel...


----------



## Chaitan (20. Februar 2014)

Danke,

für die schnelle Antwort. Ich denke das die Karte von Werk aus schon alles mitbringt das ich alles ohne Probleme auf max. Einstellen kann ?

Bringt das oc überhaupt sofort was, oder anders gefragt sind die Spiele so Ausgereift das ich die Karte oc`en muss?

weil würd die zb. so im 6monaten oder vllt noch später oc`en wenn ich mir ein besseres NT 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze zugelekt hab und vllt für die neuen spiele nicht mehr ausreicht die standart einstellung?

Entschuldigung wenn ich zuviele Dumme fragen stehle, hab mir zwar meinen Rechner selber zusammemgestehlt/gebaut aber habe trotzdem nicht viel Ahnung von diesen Sachen.

mfg


----------



## Shadow Complex (20. Februar 2014)

Oh Gott ja total vertan. Übrigens danke für deine Antwort Stefan bzgl atx Stecker.


----------



## Jolly91 (20. Februar 2014)

Ich dachte immer das Thermaltake Toughpower QFan 500 hätte nur 2 Rails, das hat sogar 3. 18/18/16 Ampere, insgesamt 432W. Aber nur 2x6pin PCI-E Anschlüsse. Denke man könnte eine HD7970 (1*8 + 1*6pin) mit den 2*6pin PCI-E Steckern daran schon noch betreiben. Man sollte es nur nicht übertakten. 

Immerhin kommen ja eh noch 225W an der Karte an.


----------



## RofflLol (20. Februar 2014)

Arctic Cooling Fusion 550RF-EU/ Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R-EU Netzteil (550 Watt, ATX2)

Was eigentlich mit den Netzteil ?


----------



## Frosdedje (20. Februar 2014)

@RofflLol:
Als Budgetlösung war die Arctic Cooling Fusion-Serie - wenn man im Jahr 2008 bleibt - eine klare 
Kaufempfehlung gewesen und galt/gilt auch beim Thema Lautstärke als eine der leiseren Modelle, die es zu kaufen gibt.
Problematisch sind die recht kurzen Kabelstränge wie etwa der ATX 20+4pin-Kabelstramg mit ca. <40cm, was 
je nach Gehäuse dazu führt, dass Verlängerungen nötig werden.

Aber das größte Problem liegt in der Elektronik:
Die Basis für die Elektronik aller Arctic Cooling Fusion 550-Teile ist die alte Seasonic S12II (80 Plus)-Serie, die brauchbar ist.
Nur ist das Problem, dass die Seasonic S12-Plattform von 2007 stammt und auch für die Ansprüche von dem 
Jahr kontruiert wurde (sieht man u.a an der Lastverteilung der +12V-Leitungen) d.h für die heutige Anforderungen 
und Ansprüche ist die verbaute Elektronik zum Teil kaum geeignet.


----------



## Multithread (20. Februar 2014)

Wie kommt es eigentlich das Leute das Gefühl haben das alte Netzteile noch fast so viel Kosten sollen wie ein neues?

Ich finde NEU deutlich billigere Netzteile als teile des Schrotts die zu teilweise über 100CHF angeboten wird

Wo würdet Ihr mir raten nach gebrauchten high-Watt NT's ausschau zu halten?

@  Shadow Complex 420A auf 12V? Nehme ich


----------



## Shadow Complex (20. Februar 2014)

Wortverwechseler zu denen man sich bereits geäußert hat sind doch immer was feines. ^^


----------



## Multithread (20. Februar 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Wortverwechseler zu denen man sich bereits geäußert hat sind doch immer was feines. ^^


 Keine sorge, ich habs gelesen, aber dennoch wäre das für mich grad der Oberhammer an einem NT

Den Komment konnte ich einfach nicht unterdrücken.


----------



## _chiller_ (21. Februar 2014)

Vier Einsteiger-Netzteile mit 500W im Test
Wie kann man denn dem einzigen Netzteil das bei den Schutzschaltungen patzt und die schlechtesten Elkos besitzt einen Preis-/Leistungs Award geben? -.-


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2014)

Das Cooler Master ist das typische CWT Design. 
Der Tester hat sich bestimmt von dem modularen Kram blenden lassen.
Das EVGA B 500 ist praktisch das gleiche wie das Pure Power L8. Beides kommt von HEC.
Das Fractal ist auch von HEC. Aber sehr mies ausgestattet. Nur ein PCIe Stecker ist bei 500 Watt schon echt schwach.


----------



## _chiller_ (21. Februar 2014)

Ja das Fractal finde ich auch sehr komisch, zumal es ja sonst gar nicht mal so schlecht ist.


----------



## Shadow Complex (21. Februar 2014)

Allerhöchstens ein Preis/- Tipp hätte es werden sollen, aber was bringt einem der niedrigste Preis wenn dieser durch hohe Abstriche erkauft wird.


----------



## Frosdedje (21. Februar 2014)

> Das Cooler Master ist das typische CWT Design.


Allerdings schaut das nicht nach den üblichen DSAII-Serie oder ähnlich aus.
Ich würde sogar davon ausgehen, dass die Elektronik in dem Cooler Master GM-Serie CWTs GPK-Serie ist, denn Modifizierungen an der
Elektronik lässt CWT nicht zuund zum anderen ahbe ich so eine Einsteigerplatine von CWT vorher noch nie gesehen.
Und irgendwie glaube ich noch, dass die GPK-Serie in Wirklichkeit eine aus Notwenidgkeit veränderte GPA-Serie sein könnte.
Insgesamt gesehen kann die GPK-Teil / das Cooler Master GM 450W lediglich mit den DC-DC Wandler für ein Budgetnetzteil punkten, 
aber sonst ist der Rest entweder völlig unausgewogen oder es wurde auf Kosten der Qualität gespart, woran die Serie stolpert.


Und wo gerade über CWT gesprochen wird:
Dieses Bild war zwar auf den olympischen Spielen in Sotschi bezogen, spiegelt die Reaktionen auf 
sämtliche CWT-basierende Geräte - insbesondere aus der PUQ-Serie - fast perfekt wieder  :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2014)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Allerdings schaut das nicht nach den üblichen DSAII-Serie oder ähnlich aus.
> Ich würde sogar davon ausgehen, dass die Elektronik in dem Cooler Master GM-Serie CWTs GPK-Serie ist, denn Modifizierungen an der
> Elektronik lässt CWT nicht zuund zum anderen ahbe ich so eine Einsteigerplatine von CWT vorher noch nie gesehen.
> Und irgendwie glaube ich noch, dass die GPK-Serie in Wirklichkeit eine aus Notwenidgkeit veränderte GPA-Serie sein könnte.
> ...



Sehr interessanter Einblick. 



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Und wo gerade über CWT gesprochen wird:
> Dieses Bild war zwar auf den olympischen Spielen in Sotschi bezogen, spiegelt die Reaktionen auf
> sämtliche CWT-basierende Geräte - insbesondere aus der PUQ-Serie - fast perfekt wieder  :


 
Ich glaube das war nach dem Eishockey Spiel als die Russen gegen die Finnen verloren haben und raus geflogen sind.


----------



## hendrosch (22. Februar 2014)

Hi,
Denkt ihr das beim OC spürbare Unterschiede durchs Nt auftreten können?
Früher hatte ich einfach deutlich bessere OC Ergebnisse und seid dem wurde nur das NT (und die Festplatte) gewechselt. 

Ich wollte mir sowieso mal ein neues kaufen, erstens um den PC noch etwas leiser zu bekommen und zweitens um durch Kabelmanagement (am besten natürlich Vollmodular) etwas Ordnung zu schaffen. (Auf der Rückseite des Mb Trays wirds doch verdammt eng)
Also zu meiner eigentlichen Frage gibts auch NTs vom Kaliber P10 mit ca 450W?
Ich mein selbst mir jede menge OC zieht mein PC nicht mehr als 400W aus der Steckdose und das wird in Zukunft nicht gerade mehr werden. 
Und für multiGPU wird man die nächsten Jahre dann trotzdem noch etwas mehr als 550W brauchen und eigentlich hab ich auch nicht vor darauf zu setzten. 

m.M.n. Ist die 550W Klasse ziemlich unsinnig. 

(Mein aktuelles NT hatte ich übrigens bei PCGH gewonnen)


----------



## _chiller_ (22. Februar 2014)

Naja mit einem P10 550W kannst du problemlos zwei Mittelklassegrakas wie die 270X im CF laufen lassen, insofern macht ein solches Netzteil schon Sinn. Für PCs mit nur einer Grafikkarte reicht aber auch das E9 völlig aus, das das Netzteil etwas mit den OC zu tun hat, wäre mir allerdings neu, es kann aber sein das Hardware mit der Zeit etwas abstumpft und extrem hohe Taktraten nicht mehr gehalten werden können.


----------



## hendrosch (22. Februar 2014)

Ein CF aus 2 270X ist dann wiederum unsinnig.
Naja ich hatte einfach das gefühl das es sich mit dem Netzteil schlagartig geändert hat, kann aber auch einfach nur einbildung sein 
Mir ist das Netzteil einfach zu laut also "brauch" ich ein neues.
Und so viel teuerer ist das P10 jetzt auch nicht als das E9 CM.

Also würdet ihr mir in der in der Region von 400-500W (oder meinetwegen 550W) ein E9 empfehlen? Nur der vollständigkeitshalber gibts auch andere vergleichbare Netzteile?


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Februar 2014)

hendrosch schrieb:


> m.M.n. Ist die 550W Klasse ziemlich unsinnig.


 Nee, was wirklich unsinnig ist, ist die 600W Klasse. Zu stark für jedes Single GPU/CPU System und für Multi GPU schon wieder zu schwach...


----------



## hendrosch (22. Februar 2014)

Ok.
Ich hab es eben auch "geschafft" 440W aus der Steckdose zu ziehen. Zwar immernoch nicht genug um ein 450er E9 zu überlasten, aber mit ner 290X würde es garantiert klappen 
(CPU auf 4,1GHz mit gandenlosen 1,4V und GTX auf 1193Mhz dann mit Furmark und IntelBurnTest (Linx) ausgelastet und noch RGB LED Streifen (18W), ne SSD und HDD und Aquastream XT drann, das ganze mit dem nicht ganz so effektiven Triathlor...Voila -> 439W)

Also was empfehlt ihr mir ?

E.: mit MSAA auf 8x 462,8W

Ok ich nehms zurück, mit Praxis Fernen einstellungen bin ich jetzt auf 522W gekommen.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2014)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Und so viel teuerer ist das P10 jetzt auch nicht als das E9 CM.



Dann nimm das P10.



hendrosch schrieb:


> Also würdet ihr mir in der in der Region von 400-500W (oder meinetwegen 550W) ein E9 empfehlen? Nur der vollständigkeitshalber gibts auch andere vergleichbare Netzteile?


 
Wenn du ein Multi Rail Netzteil mit KM willst das Gold ist, leise arbeitet, preiswert ist und gute Garantiebedingungen bietet gibt es keine Alternativen. Leider.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (22. Februar 2014)

440W an der Steckdose heißt nicht, dass die HW 440W zieht, außer du hast ein NT mit 99,9 Prozent Effizienz.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2014)

Er hat ein Triathlor benutzt.
Aber Furmark und Intel Burn Test sind völlig an der Realität vorbei.
Solche Auslastungen hast du nicht in der Praxis.


----------



## RofflLol (23. Februar 2014)

Ich wollte neulich mal meine Auslastung vom Netzteil Prüfen als TEst habe ich Test Drive Unlimited 2 genommen. Nur es geht deswegen nicht weil wir Photovoltaik haben, wird der Strom abgezogen. Deswegen kam der Wert von 50Watt raus D also ich kann nicht über den Stromzähler den Verbauchten strom messen... Der Post sollte zu einen etwas älteren Beitrag von mir dazugehören. Nicht das manche denken was ich jetzt hier schreibe


----------



## hendrosch (23. Februar 2014)

Die über 520W (aus der Steckdose insgesamt wahrscheinlich deutlich weniger) scheinen den Triathlor auch gereicht zu haben
(könnte am Layout mit nur 2 Schienen liegen, obwohl die GTX mit nem kleinen bisschen OC mit 300 Watt klar kommen sollte, aber eventuell hängen ja Festplatte LEDs etc. an der selben), 
denn der PC ist ohne Vorwarnung aus und direkt wieder an gegangen, das kenn ich sonst nur von zu hohen Temps, aber die sind, wenn für ne Wakü auch zu hoch immernoch im Rahmen. 

Was haltet ihr vom Revolution 87+ scheint wohl Preislich und auch technisch ein ganz guter Kompromiss zwischen E9 und P10 zu sein. 
Aber wie siehts mit der Lautstärke aus macht das auch so schlagartig wie das Triathlor so seinen Riesen Lärm?
Dazu muss ich sagen, eine Seagate 7200.14 3Tb ist mit abstand das lauteste im PC. (Naja und bei ein bisschen Last das NT, im Leerlauf gehts ja)


----------



## _chiller_ (23. Februar 2014)

Das Revo 87+ ist eines der leisesten Netzteile am Markt, hat aber in den kleineren Versionen nur 3Rails. Aktuell werden noch einige Versionen günstig abverkauft, daher könntest du eventuell ein Schnäppchen machen.


----------



## hendrosch (23. Februar 2014)

Ja unter 100€ sind mal ne Ansage, 3 Schienen stören doch gar nicht oder? 2 Für die Graka + 1 Für CPU der Rest zieht ja nicht so viel das es bei einem von beidem Probleme gibt?
Dann werd ich denke ich zuschlagen.


----------



## _chiller_ (23. Februar 2014)

Ja, irgendwer meinte zwar das die Railverteilung Mist sei, aber ich finds ok:

Rail 1: CPU + Mainboard
Rail2+3: PCI-E Stecker(jeweils einer für Rail 2 und 3) + die restlichen Laufwerksstecker

Sprich zwei Rails stehen für eine Grafikkarte mit zwei Stromanschlüssen zur Verfügung, damit sollte kein Leistungsmangel auftauchen.


----------



## RofflLol (23. Februar 2014)

Frage, es gibt netzteile mit 3 +12V Schienen. Wofür brauch man 3  für SLi brauch man doch 4


----------



## hendrosch (23. Februar 2014)

25A -> 300W sind je nach Grafikkarte doch etwas knapp. Deshalb für je einen Stromanschluss der Graka eine und die andere Schienen für die CPU, MB Laufwerke und so sind ziemlich egal. Die laufen dann über eine von denen oder werden aufgeteilt. 

Oder übersehe ich was für SGPU sind 3 doch eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## _chiller_ (23. Februar 2014)

Nein, beim Enermax kann die Grafikkarte auf insgesamt zwei Lanes mit jeweils 25A zurück greifen, sprich jeder Stromstecker(dicke Grakas haben ja zwei davon) kann auf maximal 25A zurück greifen. Die Grafikkarte die das auslastet muss glaube ich noch erfunden werden ^^


----------



## E1M1 (24. Februar 2014)

Hey,
ich wollte auch mal eine Frage zu den Anforderungen aktueller Netzteile stellen.
Zur Zeit habe ich noch ein OCZ Mod X-Stream-Pro mit 500W Ausgangsleistung und Kabelmanagement.

Mein System ist 

Mainboard:          Asus M4A78T-E
CPU:                  AMD Phenom II X4 810    (TDP 95W)
Graka:                AMD 7870 (Picanti 28nm)
Festplatte 1:       150GB 2,5" Festplatte
Festplatte 2:       150GB 3,5" Festplatte
Festplatte 3:       Samsung SSD 840 Pro 128MB
Laufwerke:          1 BluRay LW
                        1 DVD LW
Peripherie:          1 USB 3.0 Karte
                        1 Creative X-Fi

GPU-Z zeigt bei meiner Graka im Idle 2,6W an und bei Spielen (Bioshock Infinite, alles auf High) nur 90W ca.
Wobei ich im Internet immer lese das die Graka so um dei 170W Max zieht.

Ich wollte, falls diese nächstes Jahr verfügbar sein sollten, mir einen Broadwell in der Kathegorie i5 4760k holen mit DDR4 Speicher und dazugehöriges Mainboard, eventuell ein Gigabyte Sniper (falls für den kommenden Broadwell verfügbar).

Wenn ich jetzt allerdings die Idle Leistung meiner Komponenten zusammen addiere (wobei die USB3.0 und Audiokarte dann wahrscheinlich ausgemustert werden) würde mein System im Idle ja recht wenig Leistung ziehen. Lohnt es sich dann eigentlich auch sich ein neues Netzteil 80+ Gold zu holen wie das "be quiete! Straight Line 580W" CM ?

Wenn man sich deren Effizienzkurve anschaut, werden die 90% Effizienz erst ab 20% Last erreicht also in dem Fall, 116Watt, ie ich im Idle ja wahrscheinlich nicht erreichen werden würde?


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2014)

Vergiss Software zum Auslesen von Leistungsaufnahmen.

Dein System wird keine 300 Watt unter Last brauchen.
Das gleiche gilt auch wenn du den Unterbau gegen einen i5 samt Z87 bzw. Z97 Board tauscht.
DDR4 kann dir egal sein da DDR4 in der Mittelklasse nicht vor 2015 und Skylake kommt.

du kannst dir also das Straight E9 CM480 kaufen.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (24. Februar 2014)

Es wird eher 250W brauchen. Mein sys verbraucht ja nur knapp 300W


----------



## _chiller_ (24. Februar 2014)

Kann jemand was zu diesem Netzteil sagen?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/321269-fuer-eine-graka-geht-maximal.html#post6190419
HEC ist mir zwar als Auftragsfertiger bekannt, zum Netzteil selbst finde ich allerdings nichts.


----------



## poiu (24. Februar 2014)

ist normales OEM noch mit passiv PFC niht wirklich nenn Hit aber kann man für kleinere Systmee wohl noch nutzen


----------



## Frosdedje (24. Februar 2014)

Wobei ich bei dem TP-2WX frage, ob bei er Elektronik eine andere Platine benutzt wird oder lediglich die 
TE-2WX-Plattform mit anderer PFC-Art verwendet wird. 
Bei bei letzteres kann man schon sagen, dass die TP-2WX brauchbar ist, wenn auch nicht effizient.


----------



## hendrosch (25. Februar 2014)

So hab mir eben das Revolution 87+ bestellt, es kommt wahrscheinlich morgen dann werde ich berichten.
Aber ich denke für das Geld wird das so ziemlich das beste sein und kann vermutlich auch beinahe mit dem P10 mithalten.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2014)

Das ist kaum noch lieferbar. Wo hast du das denn noch für den Preis bekommen?
Und mithalten kann es mit dem P10 nicht. Das Enermax ist eher durchschnitt.


----------



## hendrosch (25. Februar 2014)

Bei Amazon ists noch für 97€ lieferbar. 
Ist denke ich ein guter Kompromiss zwischen E9 und P10.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2014)

Ja. Da steht dann "für gewöhnlich in 24 Stunden Versandfertig" aber das steht da auch wenn es den Artikel gar nicht mehr gibt.
Darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen.
Nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist das Netzteil weg vom Markt und nur noch einzeln zu bekommen und dann für einen horrenden Aufpreis der nicht mehr gerechtfertigt ist.
Aber du kannst es natürlich versuchen.


----------



## hendrosch (25. Februar 2014)

Mal sehen, bei der Bestellung steht jetzt Versand in Kürze, was wenn ich das richtig verstehe, heißt das es fertig im Amazon Versandzentrum liegt und auf den nächsten DHL Laster wartet.

Dann gibts auch endlich mal Ordnung im PC bzw. auf der Rückseite 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2014)

Sag bescheid wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Jolly91 (25. Februar 2014)

Was halten eigentlich diese Flachbandkabel aus, und wie dick ist da eigentlich die Dicke der Ummantelung?


----------



## Verminaard (25. Februar 2014)

Was willst du denn mit dem Kabel anstellen?


----------



## Jolly91 (25. Februar 2014)

Naja, beim Seasonic X-560 waren die Kabel noch mit einem geflechteten Schlauch ummantelt. Beim X-750 KM3 ist nur das 24pin ATX Kabel mit dem Schlauch ummantelt. Der Rest besteht aus Flachbandkabeln.

Mir geht es darum, wen man mit den anderen Kabeln durch scharfe Ecken musste hatte man da fast keine Probleme, aber bei dem Flachband müsste man schon aufpassen, das man da nicht durch den Sleeve durch kommt. Ich weis nicht wie dick die Ummantelung ist, aber eine Druckstelle ist auch nicht schön.


----------



## hendrosch (26. Februar 2014)

So das Netzteil ist angekommen, zwar mit US Kaltgeräte Kabel, aber dafür hat Amazon mir sogar etwas erstattet. (9,75€)
Ich werds dann mal anschließen und testen.

Die Flachbandkabel gefallen mir soweit ganz gut, aber die Isolation ist nicht dicker als bei einem normalen (1mm²?) Kabel, scharfe Kanten sollten also vermieden werden.


Bin zufrieden, wie erwartet bleibt es auch bei Vollast flüsterleise, jetzt muss ich nur noch warten bis man 3TB Speicherplatz auf SSDs bezahlen kann und ruhe ist


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2014)

Na ja. "Volllast" hast du mit deinem System nicht.


----------



## _chiller_ (27. Februar 2014)

Und eine neue Ausgabe von "Why Single Rail is not better than Multi-Rail":
Tom's in Gefahr: Selbstentzündung eines Aerocool StrikeX ST - Wozu brauchen wir eigentlich noch Kerzen?

Mein Mitleid hält sich schwer in Grenzen


----------



## Gast1666645802 (27. Februar 2014)

Ach Gottchen - bei dem, was die wenig wirklich brauchbaren Multi-Rail-Netzteile trotzdem noch an Stromstärke auf den SATA/Molex-Strängen erlauben, wäre diese Plastik-Burg trotzdem abgefackelt. Da braucht man wirklich nicht viel, damit es kokelt.


----------



## Philipus II (27. Februar 2014)

Jep, auch Multi-Rail mit vier Einzelschienen hätte da nichts geholfen. Die Kabel des Netzteils sind ja nicht durch Überlastung beschädigt worden. Eher sollte man sich über den Einsatz von brennbaren Kunststoffen in Gehäusen Gedanken machen.


----------



## _chiller_ (27. Februar 2014)

Müsste man mal testen ob es einen Unterschied macht, wenn 20Ampere oder 62Ampere auf einem Plastikbomber rumbraten. Aber natürlich habt ihr irgendwo Recht, in der Hinsicht gibt es noch viel Verbesserungsspielraum  Wäre das nicht auch eine Möglichkeit das in Testberichten mal anzusprechen?


----------



## Verminaard (27. Februar 2014)

Aktuell gibt es doch eine Umfrage wer wieviel bereit ist fuer ein Gehaeuse auszugeben.
Teilweise erschreckend.

Finde es schlimm das Gehaeuse und Netzteile noch immer die Komponenten sind, denen am wenigsten Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt wird.


900€ Hardware in einen 30€ Plastikbomber mit nem Chinaboeller und dann wundern wenn das Belueftungskonzept ******** ist und wenn irgendwas hochgeht.


----------



## Multithread (27. Februar 2014)

Wem sagst du das
Wobei doch knapp jeder 4te hier bereit ist gut Geld für das Gehäuse zu zahlen.


Wäre dies eine Perfekte Rail Verteilung für alles?
Rail 1: Laufwerke: löst aus bei 10A (wir wollen die dünnen Kabel ja nicht überlasten)
Rail 2: MB 20+4 stecker, löst aus bei 25A (brauchst hier mehr oder weniger?)
Rail 3-n: CPU und PCI-E: Lösen aus bei 30A (Jeweils zwei PCI-E 8 Pin Kabel Angeschlossen, extrem OC dann eben nur mit einem pro Rail)
5V und 3.3V: Haben eben Ihre Maximalen Spannungen von ca 20A.

damit sollten bis 450 Watt 3 Rails reichen ohne das irgendein Risiko einer Fehlauslösung eingegangen wird.
darüber hinaus müssen es dann 4 und mehr sein.

Oder noch besser: Man kann über Software die Auslöseströme der einzelnen Rails einstellen

Frage an die Experten: wäre sowas praktikabel/Lohnend produzierbar?


----------



## Jolly91 (27. Februar 2014)

Naja, ein Gehäuse muss aus Aluminium oder Stahl bestehen, es kann auch aus Titan bestehen, dann darf es bei mir bleiben. 

Man bräuchte aber eine extra Leitung vom Netzteil zum MB, um dann das auslesen zu können. Möglich wäre das schon, nur ob es sich lohnt ist die Frage. 

Aber einen Plastikbomber will ich nicht mal anschauen... Aluminium eignet sich auch für´s Benchen, wen man mal das Fenster offen hat, und die Kiste richtig kalt ist, geht da schon was. 

Aber ich könnte Seasonic würgen das die Flachbandkabel beim X-750 KM3 verwenden! Dem anschein nach halten die auch nicht wenig aus, und dürften durchaus dicker sein, aber das musste doch nicht sein!


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Februar 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Und eine neue Ausgabe von "Why Single Rail is not better than Multi-Rail":
> Tom's in Gefahr: Selbstentzündung eines Aerocool StrikeX ST - Wozu brauchen wir eigentlich noch Kerzen?
> 
> Mein Mitleid hält sich schwer in Grenzen


Ach, das Hotswap Modul ist abgefackelt...
WARUM hab ich mir das nur gedacht?

Wobei die Frage ist, wie sowas überhaupt passieren kann?!

Naja, chinesische Qualitätsarbeit halt...


----------



## Jolly91 (27. Februar 2014)

Be Quiet verlost ein Dark Power Pro 10 mit satten 1.200W auf Facebook. Der mit dem besten Kommentar gewinnt.

Da braucht man dann auch 3 GTX 780 Ti, oder 2 stark übertaktete unter Wasser.

Sowas ist doch sinnfrei.


----------



## Philipus II (28. Februar 2014)

Hm, meine beiden HD4870X2 schaffen das mit etwas OC unter Luft und einem hungrigen AMD Prozzi auch. Allerdings ist es unfair, als Branchenkollege bei Gewinnspielen mitzumachen. Ich dürfte hier derzeit über mehr als 12 KW Gesamtleistung an Netzteilen ungenutzt rumliegen haben. Bei Gewinnspielen abzustauben wäre daher einfach nur unfair.

Hinweise auf Facebook-Gewinnspiele entsprechen nicht der Intention dieses Themas. Wir tauschen uns hier über technische Neuerungen und Details aus. Wo es gerade was zu gewinnen gibt, muss hier nicht rein.


----------



## Multithread (28. Februar 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Be Quiet verlost ein Dark Power Pro 10 mit satten 1.200W auf Facebook. Der mit dem besten Kommentar gewinnt.
> 
> Sowas ist doch sinnfrei.


Ich habs mal probiert. Meiner ist zwar komplett anders als die anderen kommentare, aber es heisst ja nicht das der mit der Grössten Schleimspur gewinnt

Wieso? Es gibt genügend Leute die damit was anzufangen wissen
Der Markt für solche High Power NT's ist aktuell ja eh ziemlich gross. Worst Case verkauft man es eben weiter.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (28. Februar 2014)

So sinnfrei sind die gar nicht. Mein gutes altes Corsair AX1200 leistet zum Punkten im Keller und als Starthilfe für den alten Transporter der Nachbarn immer noch beste Arbeit. Single-Rail in Perfektion


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2014)

Warum hast du das 1200 Watt Netzteil entsorgt?
Zu klein geworden?


----------



## Jolly91 (28. Februar 2014)

Naja, ich darf mich da nicht wirklich dazu äußern, da ich ja selbst ein Seasonic X-750 KM3 für eine GTX 780 Ti und einen I7-3820 in Betrieb habe. Ich komme im groben auf 250W + 140W + 60W = 450W. Da fing das X-560 an erst Sinn zu machen. Freitag der 13 ist Ihr Glückstag traf es im Dezember damals ganz gut.  Und wen ich dann noch das ASUS RIVE in meiner Signature sehe, sollte ich wohl bald die Signature löschen. 

Wobei das X-560 eigentlich ganz gut gedacht ist für eine stark übertaktete GPU und einen 6-Kerner. Bei 660W (X-660) müsste man bei SLI auf ein neues Netzteil aufrüsten, da 660W im SLI schon eng werden, da sind dann die 750W ganz gut. 

Aber wieso sind beim X-560 von einem 4pin Molex Adapter auf 2 Floppy Adapter dran, und beim X-750 KM3 hat man von einem 4pin Molex auf 1 Floppy Adapter. Normal müssten da 1 * 2 + 1 * 1 Floppy Adapter drin sein. 

Aber diese Flachbandkabel werde ich nie mögen. Ich hab ja damals das Stromkabel mit den 2 Sata Anschlüssen, gegen das längere Kabel mit den 4 SATA Anschlüssen getauscht, nur hatte der letzte SATA Anschluss beim rausziehen aus dem Gehäuse das PCI-E Kabel berührt. Das hab ich dann auch getauscht. Es kann ja nicht viel sein, weil die Ummantelung eh gut ist, und wen´s durch wäre, würde man das schon sehen. Als ich das 8pin EPS 12V Kabel für die CPU ansah, hatte das schon von Haus aus weit oben bei den Anschlüssen eine Druckstelle. Dabei hatte ich das Kabel nie in Hand, weil ich erst gegen ende drauf gekommen bin, da schau her, da ist ja das 8pin Kabel, und ich hat das 2*4pin ATX 12V Kabel genommen.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2014)

Leute die sich ein 750 Watt Netzteil leisten können haben auch Geld für USB Sticks über und brauchen daher keinen zweiten Anschluss für Diskettenlaufwerke.


----------



## Jolly91 (28. Februar 2014)

Ist ja wie damals als es noch die IDE Anschlüsse gab. ^^

Es war einmal und ist nicht mehr, aber dennoch schade, vielleicht braucht man ja mal 2 Lüftersteuerungen für 12 Lüfter ohne Y-Adapter. Ja mir fällt da nichts besseres ein, aber ein USB Kabel müsste doch auch gehen. Vom USB Anschluss des Board´s  weg, und das ende vom Kabel ummodifizieren und reinstecken.


----------



## _chiller_ (28. Februar 2014)

Ich bereite grade meinen ersten privaten Netzteiltest vor und habe von einem Forenmitglied netterweise ein Sample zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen. Ich habe noch nicht allzu viel Ahnung vom Innenleben eines Netzteils, daher frage ich hier mal nach:

Auf der Platine scheint ein Bauteil mit der Bezeichnung MOV zu fehlen, ich habe das laut Wikipedia jetzt so verstanden als wäre das ein Überspannungsschutz. Ist das jetzt schlimm wenn der fehlt? Schließlich gibt ja noch den Chip mit den Schutzschaltungen, bei dem Sample ist dort der Überspannungsschutz integriert.


----------



## Hibble (28. Februar 2014)

Du musst halt zwischen dem passiven und aktiven Schutz differenzieren. Der MOV wirkt als passiver Schutz und kann aufgrund seiner physikalischen Gegebenheiten sofort seine Wirkung entfalten. Bei einem aktiven Schutz wie es bei der OVP z.B. der Fall ist, ist ein Schaltkreis beteiligt, der erst mit einer gewissen Verzögerung eingreift.
Bei günstigen Netzteilen finde ich es noch nicht so schlimm, wenn das Bauteil fehlt, ansonsten ist es aber nicht schlecht, wenn ein MOV vorhanden ist.


----------



## _chiller_ (28. Februar 2014)

Ok, danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Februar 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Auf der Platine scheint ein Bauteil mit der Bezeichnung MOV zu fehlen, ich habe das laut Wikipedia jetzt so verstanden als wäre das ein Überspannungsschutz. Ist das jetzt schlimm wenn der fehlt?


 Naja, das ist halt die Frage, die niemand so wirklich beantworten kann...
Dazu müsste man das ganze genauer untersuchen.

Denn einige Spannungsspitzen werden ja schon durch die vorhandenen Spulen glatt gebügelt, auch die X und Y Kondensatoren fangen einiges ab. Daher weiß ich wirklich nicht, wie sinnvoll ein Metaloxyide Varistor denn wirklich ist. Wichtig ist letztendlich, dass ein Netzteil keinerlei Probleme mit Surges hat, ob dafür ein MOV von nöten ist, da bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Ein Netzteil mit nicht vorhandenen MOVs wird in gewissen Bereichen gerne niedergemacht, aber ob das Berechtigt ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## poiu (28. Februar 2014)

so deshalb hab ich dich mit der Frage ans Forum verwiesen, "icke nicht Weisheit mir Löffeln gefressen "

sehe das so wie Stefan, wobei man sagen muss das solche Bauelemente schlicht Dumm sind dh intelligent muss der E-techniker dahinter sein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Februar 2014)

Letztendlich ist halt die Frage, wie träge so ein MOV ist und was der überhaupt abfangen kann bzw wie er denn letztendlich arbeitet...


----------



## Frosdedje (28. Februar 2014)

Vor einigen Tagen hatte Thermaltake gemäß einer Pressemitteilung einen weiteren Ableger der hiesigen ToughPower-Netzteilserie 
als "ToughPower Gold" vorgestellt, die als 550-, 650- und 750W erhältlich sein wird und in Deutschland als "European Gold Series"
im Handel kommen wird. (es wird auch eine 750- und 850W mit einen anderen OEM kommen)
Bei geizhals.at wurden schon die 650- und 750W-Version aufgelistet.

Zu der Elektronik:
- Die kommt von CWT aus der PUQ (G)-Serie (und dann bin ich wieder bei diesem Bild) mit all seinen üblichen Eigenschaften wie Singlerail etc. 
- die 750- und 850W-Version wird Enhance Electronics als OEM verwenden und ist im Moment auf der australischen Homepage von Thermaltake zu finden.


----------



## poiu (28. Februar 2014)

CWT aber dat teil hat ja Kühlkörper


----------



## _chiller_ (28. Februar 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, das ist halt die Frage, die niemand so wirklich beantworten kann...
> Dazu müsste man das ganze genauer untersuchen.
> 
> Denn einige Spannungsspitzen werden ja schon durch die vorhandenen Spulen glatt gebügelt, auch die X und Y Kondensatoren fangen einiges ab. Daher weiß ich wirklich nicht, wie sinnvoll ein Metaloxyide Varistor denn wirklich ist. Wichtig ist letztendlich, dass ein Netzteil keinerlei Probleme mit Surges hat, ob dafür ein MOV von nöten ist, da bin ich mir nicht sicher.
> ...


 
Ok, auch wenn ich bei diesem Post fast nur Bahnhof verstehe, vielen Dank für die genaue Beschreibung. Ich denke mit der Zeit klären sich einige Begriffe, ansonsten nerve ich hier einfach nochmal


----------



## soth (1. März 2014)

Stark vereinfacht: Spannungsspitzen/stöße aus dem Netz sollen deine Hardware nicht killen.
Die X- und Y-Kondensatoren sorgen schon für eine glattere Spannung, ob man da überhaupt noch den spannungsabhängigen Widerstand (MOV) benötigt... weiß man halt nicht, bzw. müsste man testen.


----------



## Frosdedje (1. März 2014)

> CWT aber dat teil hat ja Kühlkörper


Allerdings sind die Produktbilder zu der Serie von Thermaltake eher widersprüchlich, denn die Höhenperspektive lässt auf 
ein CWT DSA / GPA-basierendes Serie schließen, während die Detailfotos die typsche PUQ (G) darstellen.
Aber wer hat schon eine DSAII / GPA-Serie mit so einer Lastverteilung und 80 Plus Gold-Effizienz im Produktsortiment von CWT gesehen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. März 2014)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> ährend die Detailfotos die typsche PUQ (G) darstellen.


 Ney, das ist nicht das typische PUQ Design!
Das ist das Corsair RM Design...
Gut, das Revo X't ist dem auch recht ähnlich, ein reguläres PUQ Design hat aber 2 Kühler, nicht nur einen...


----------



## -sori- (1. März 2014)

Wie stehts eigentlich um die Antec HCP's? Technisch scheinen die ja sehr gut zu sein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. März 2014)

Ja, aber wie der Name schon sagt - Starkstrom - relativ hohe OCP und auch nicht (immer) ganz leise...
Immerhin: Kein Semi Fanless Bullshit.
Und 'Build Quality' schaut von denen richtig gut aus - besser als bei so ziemlich allen anderen Geräten aufm Markt.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (2. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommt es mir nur so vor, oder haben PCGH und Kasus ein viel zu großes NT eingebaut?


----------



## -sori- (2. März 2014)

Nope, da hast du Recht... Qualitativ schlecht ist es (zum Glück!) Aber nicht.


----------



## Frosdedje (2. März 2014)

@willNamennichtnennen:
Ja, das verbaute Enermax Platimax 850W ist für den umgebauten Rechner viel zu groß geraten 
(wenn zwei GTX 780Ti verbaut wären, könnte man davon absehen).
Aber anhand der Verbrauchswerten (zweites Bild) bin ich sicher, dass das bisherige 460W-Netzteil von Cooler Master
ein Real Power Pro von Enhance Electronics ist, da im Falle einex eXtreme Power 460W oder Elite Power 460W
die Differenzen im Stromverbrauch größer sind.

Und apropos Cooler Master:
Welchen Unterschiede gibt es in der Elektronik Zwischen der GX II Serie und der GX II Pro-Serie (die habe ich 
irgendwo im Internet gefunden und die Lösung zu dieser Frage ist irgendwo zwischen konsequent und gaga )?


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2014)

Die haben da ziemlichen Blödsinn eingebaut.
Der 4 Kerner für Sockel 2011 ist langsamer als der Haswell Quad Core und braucht mehr Strom.
Das Sabertooth Board ist überflüssig.
Ebenso die Soundkarte und die PCIe SSD.



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Und apropos Cooler Master:
> Welchen Unterschiede gibt es in der Elektronik Zwischen der GX II Serie und der GX II Pro-Serie (die habe ich
> irgendwo im Internet gefunden und die Lösung zu dieser Frage ist irgendwo zwischen konsequent und gaga )?



Ist die GX II Pro Serie nicht ganz neu und machen die nicht Werbung damit dass nur japanische Kondensatoren verbaut sind?


----------



## SimplyAlegend (2. März 2014)

Naja, wahrscheinlich waren einfach Asus und Enermax Sponsoren bei dem PC, da nimmt man halt was einem die Sponsoren so bereitstellen.


----------



## Frosdedje (2. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> machen die nicht Werbung damit dass nur japanische Kondensatoren verbaut sind?


Ja, das ist richtig.
Zwar ist es besser, bei dem Thema konsequent zu sein anstelle Marketingsachen zu diesem Thema daraus zu machen.
Aber diesen Umstand mit einer neuen Netzteilserie zu rechtfertigen (da GX II pro und GX II faktisch identisch sind), halte
ich für Unsinn, denn das hätte man locker bei der bishiergen GX II-Serie machen können.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2014)

Da hast du Recht aber du weißt ja wie das ist.
Anstatt das bekannte Modell zu überarbeiten und dann als neue Revision zu bringen oder so bekommt es gleich einen neuen Namen und distanziert sich so vom alten Modell ab obwohl technisch eigentlich alles beim alten geblieben ist -- außer die Kondensatoren halt.
Hier hat die Marketing Abteilung voll zugeschlagen.


----------



## Frosdedje (2. März 2014)

Das kenne ich auch, aber was bringt es, noch darüber zu philosophieren, wenn die PR-Abteilungen bei den Netzteilherstellern eh nicht dazulernen?
Aber genug dazu (vielleicht kann ich später dieses Thema noch aufgreifen).

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Einige hier im Forum müssten bereits von einer neuen, kommenden Netzteilserie von Antec mit den Namen "Edge" gehört haben.
Es ist auch bekannt, dass die Elektronik von Seasonic kommt, aber der größere Frage ist die verwendete Serie als Basis.
Aus den bisher einzig bekannten Samplefoto schaut es anhand der zahlrechen +12V-Kabel mehr nach einer G-Serie / S12G als Basis aus,
wobei im JonnyGURU-Forum die X-Series KM3-Fassung erwähnt wurde (was aber wegen oben genannten Markemal auszuschließen wäre).


----------



## Chaitan (2. März 2014)

Hallo leute,

mal ne frage was ist wenn ich zu der config. net 4gb sondern 8GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1866 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit ? bekomm ich probleme mit den NT????

2 Frage cpu kühler geht der boxedkühler oder besser den nehmen Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2 Tower Kühler??

300€, AMD 
CPU (APU): AMD A8-6600k BE - 100€
GPU (In der CPU integriert): AMD Radeon HD 8570D
Mainboard: MSI FM2-A55M-E33 - 45€ (Alternativ: ASRock FM2A55M-VG3 - 45€)
RAM: Kingston HyperX DIMM XMP Kit 4GB 1866mhz - 45€ (Alternativ: ADATA XPG G Series v2.0 4GB, 1866Mhz - 37€)
Netzteil: be quiet! System Power 7 300W - 30€
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 500GB - 46€
Kühler: boxed Kühler
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS95 - 18€

MfG


----------



## hendrosch (2. März 2014)

Ram braucht so wenig Strom das ist fürs NT egal. 
Der Boxed ist nicht gerade leise, da empfiehlt sich ein anderer, wenn die Lautstärke aber egal ist reicht auch der Boxed. 
Für was soll das System überhaupt genutzt werden?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. März 2014)

RAM braucht geschätzt 5 Watt. Ist also  ob 4 oder 8Gb 

Beim Kühler kannst du den Boxed nehmen - Meine Erfahrung sagt aber, nimm  einen anderen, wenn du dein Hörvermögen uneingeschränkt behalten willst   Das Teil ist wirklich LAUT!

Verdammt, to l8


----------



## Chaitan (2. März 2014)

Danke für die Antw.

Das System ist für meinen Sohn Schule und bisschen zocken.

welches würdet ihr mich empfehlen NT 

1. 300 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze
2. 300 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Bulk Non-Modular 80+ Bronze

macht das was 4 oder 8gb bei dem system oder ist das rausgeschmissenes geld?

MfG


----------



## -sori- (2. März 2014)

http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=WL-400295
Intel-System, leiser Kühler, SSD und 8 GB RAM.
Dazu noch ein kleines mATX Case. Bei Bedarf noch eine bessere Graka nachrüsten, dann brauchst du aber ein etwas stärkeres Netzteil.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. März 2014)

Ich würde aufs L8 setzten, denn



Threshold schrieb:


> Nimm das L8. Das hat einen hochwertigeren Lüfter drin.
> Im S7 ist nur ein billiger Yate Loon drin.
> Außerdem ist das Design des S7 nicht so gut wie das des L8.
> Erst ab dem 450er Modell ist das S7 brauchbar.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2014)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Einige hier im Forum müssten bereits von einer neuen, kommenden Netzteilserie von Antec mit den Namen "Edge" gehört haben.
> Es ist auch bekannt, dass die Elektronik von Seasonic kommt, aber der größere Frage ist die verwendete Serie als Basis.
> Aus den bisher einzig bekannten Samplefoto schaut es anhand der zahlrechen +12V-Kabel mehr nach einer G-Serie / S12G als Basis aus,
> wobei im JonnyGURU-Forum die X-Series KM3-Fassung erwähnt wurde (was aber wegen oben genannten Markemal auszuschließen wäre).


 
Gehört habe ich von dem Antec auch schon.
G Serie schein mir auch logisch aber das Antec kommt bis 850 Watt.
Ob das große Modell dann eine andere Basis hat und nur bis 750 Watt die G Serie ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## poiu (3. März 2014)

Könnte sein das die dann von Delta sind, wäre bei Antec nicht ungewöhnlich


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2014)

Dann heißt es abwarten und schauen wer als erstes die Hand dran hat.


----------



## Philipus II (3. März 2014)

Ich denke, es wird auf der Cebit welche zu sehen geben.


----------



## RofflLol (3. März 2014)

Mal ne Frage, ihr habt doch mal gesagt das Corsair bescheidenen Netzteile baut. Nur ich finde das auf der PCGHX Seite, sehr viele Corsair Netzteil verwenden... Was hat es sich damit auf sich. Weil ein Kumpel sich einen PC zusammen bauen Will und er ein Corsair Netzteil verbauen möchte...


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2014)

Dann sag ihm dass Corsair Netzteile in der Regel schrott sind oder man lieber das Original kaufen sollte.

Dein Kumpel sollte mal von "Marken" wegkommen denn "gute Marken" gibt es bei Netzteilen nicht. Nur gute oder weniger gute Modelle.
Und hier bietet Corsair halt nur Durchschnittsware an oder schlechter oder klebt auf das Netzteil eines anderen nur sein Logo drauf.


----------



## _chiller_ (3. März 2014)

Nur weil eine größere Masse Corsair-Netzteile verwendet, heißt das ja nicht automatisch das sie gut sind. Oder wie erklärst du dir den Markterfolg von Apple? ^^

Empfehle deinem Kumpel ein vernünftiges Netzteil, ich denke unsere Empfehlungen wirst du schon kennen


----------



## RofflLol (3. März 2014)

Ja eure kenne ich ^^ nochwatt ^^ das LC lebt immernoch und läuft seid 7 stunden im dauerbetrieb und ab und zu um die 3 stunden unter gta 4 verhältnisse ^^


----------



## _chiller_ (3. März 2014)

Dein LC habe ich zufällig als Testmuster hier, wenn auch ein Exemplar von 2011. Das dein Netzteil noch läuft wundert mich nicht, aber ich frage in 2-3 Jahren nochmal nach, denn dann könnte die Sache schon deutlich anders aussehen


----------



## Chaitan (3. März 2014)

Leute sagt mal bitte wenn ich nun i5 4440 nehmen würde mit Intel HD grafik, muss das Mainboard die HD Grafik unterstützten oder nicht??? 


MfG


----------



## -sori- (3. März 2014)

Eigentlich muss jedes Board das unterstützen... konkret?


----------



## coroc (3. März 2014)

Auch wenns OT ist, egal. welches Board solls denn werden? Egentlich müsste alles klar gehen.

Nur bei der Z/H/P6x-Chipset-Serie gabs einen Chipsatz, der die IGP nicht unterstützt hat, müsste der P67er gewesen sein. Bei der Z8x respektive Haswell gibts es sowas nicht.


----------



## Chaitan (3. März 2014)

Warum ich fragte ist halt, bei einigen mainboards steht HD grafik unterstützt und bei vielen keine onboard Grafik unterstützt und deswegen.


----------



## Shadow Complex (3. März 2014)

Solange das Mainboard Bildschirmausgänge besitzt, dann unterstützt es die IGP auch. Bei den aktuellen Chipsätzen müsste das aber eigentlich jedes Mainboard.

Aber was hat das eigentlich im Allgemeinen Diskussionthread zu Netzteilen zu suchen? Die Frage gehört in den Prozessor-Bereich.


----------



## Chaitan (3. März 2014)

Sry leute für meine unpassenden fragen im falschen thread.

aber danke ihr habt mir alles beantwortet


----------



## poiu (4. März 2014)

Die Teutonnen haben mich damit an Etwas erinnert 

Reihenfolge was man Von Netzteilen hält

Erkenntniskette:

Unwichtiger Part im PC, wichtiger CPU, GPU, Graka... bis es die ersten Probleme gibt
Dann Landet man bei einer Marke, ggf -> Fanboy
Man bemerkt das einige Serien nicht so gut sind
Man wird auf die Hersteller aufmerksam, fängt an bestimmte zu empfehlen, Fanboy? siehe  Punkt 2 
Bis man bemerkt das gilt " you get what you Pay for"

Einige bleiben an bestimmten Punkten  hängen 

Es gibt nicht die Marke, oder Hersteller, vieles kann ein Indiz sein für gutes oder schlechtes, aber man sollte nicht in Schubladen denken verfallen.

Am ende merkt man das es nicht nur bei Netzteilen so ist 

Mal sehen was danach kommt


----------



## Teutonnen (4. März 2014)

Danach komt die Sintflut.... Und vielleicht sowas hier.


----------



## poiu (4. März 2014)

nee das kommt ggf zwischen Punkt 1 und 2


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. März 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> Die Teutonnen haben mich damit an Etwas erinnert
> 
> Reihenfolge was man Von Netzteilen hält
> 
> ...


 
Jau und wenn dann mal was nach schon 5 Jahren die Grätsche macht, wird auch der Hersteller geflamt, da ein Netzteil gefälligst 100 Jahre zu halten hat!!11


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Jau und wenn dann mal was nach schon 5 Jahren die Grätsche macht, wird auch der Hersteller geflamt, da ein Netzteil gefälligst 100 Jahre zu halten hat!!11


 
Vor allem wird nicht nur gebasht sondern auch nie wieder was von dem Hersteller gekauft. 

Ständig rauchen die Nvidia Karten ab -- egal. Wird eben eine neue gekauft.
Aber vor 10 Jahre ist mal eine ATI Karte abgeraucht -- nie wieder ATI. 

Moment. Hier geht es ja um Netzteile.


----------



## Jolly91 (5. März 2014)

Enermax hat meine Karte gegrillt, ... vor 5 Jahren ^^


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2014)

Ich hab schon Seasonic Netzteile gesehen die ganze Rechner auf dem Gewissen haben.


----------



## Jolly91 (5. März 2014)

Die Chancen dafür sind aber auch so hoch wie ein 6er im Lotto. Ich hab derzeit zwei Seasonic Netzteile (X-560 / X-750 KM3) verbaut. Bin aber zuversichtlich das da nichts hoch geht, und wenn doch, dann erst in 5 Jahren. ^^


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2014)

Da musst du aufpassen weil Single Rail.


----------



## Bash0r (5. März 2014)

Leute meint ihr ein be quiet! System Power 350 W reicht für ein ITX-Pc mit Xeon E3 1230 v2, GTX 760 Mini, SSD, HDD ?
Oder sollte es schon mindestens die 400W version sein?
 Grüße


----------



## drebbin (5. März 2014)

Reicht.


----------



## Jolly91 (5. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da musst du aufpassen weil Single Rail.


 
Bis 80A hab ich da noch keine großen Bedenken, die kommen erst darüber. 

Aber an und für sich ist es effizienter.


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2014)

Der Rechner dürfte nur ca. die Hälfte verbrauchen, da reicht das Kleine dicke.


----------



## Teutonnen (5. März 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Bis 80A hab ich da noch keine großen Bedenken, die kommen erst darüber.



Also... Du hast bei Leitungen, die vielleicht etwa 1mm stark sind, keine Bedenken bei 80A 
.
.
.
aber die Bauaufsicht lässt bei Häusern Kabel mit 10-15A absichern?

EDIT: War'n Verschreiber, natürlich nicht bei 5mm-Kabel^^


----------



## Multithread (5. März 2014)

Könnte ein FI bei solch nem fall eigentlich was reissen? oder ist der Stromkreis dabei ganz normal geschlossen?

5mm Kabel? 0_o Unser Altbau ist mit 16 abgesichert, bei 1,5mm
Und ich glaube nochmals 16 auf den 400V


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2014)

Ihr habt alle Sicherungen in den Häusern? 
Was für Weicheier und Feiglinge.


----------



## Adi1 (5. März 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> Könnte ein FI bei solch nem fall eigentlich was reissen?


 
Die Hauptaufgabe eines FI-Schutzschalters ist es, Fehlerströme zu erkennen und nicht die Sicherung gegen Überströme zu ersetzen.


----------



## Verminaard (5. März 2014)

Es werden auch die Verlegeart und Leitungslaengen etwas missachtet.
Man kann den Querschnitt von Leitungen in der Elektronik nicht dem von Gebaeudeinstallationen gleichzetzen.

Vereinfacht umschrieben:
FI/RDC ist dafuer da um Menschen zu schuetzen, Leitungsschutzschalter/Sicherung muss die Leitung schuetzen.


----------



## Adi1 (5. März 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Vereinfacht umschrieben:
> FI/RDC ist dafuer da um Menschen zu schuetzen, Leitungsschutzschalter/Sicherung muss die Leitung schuetzen.


 
Genauso ist es.

Deswegen ist vor einem FI immer noch eine Sicherung geschaltet.


----------



## mülla1 (5. März 2014)

Vor dem RCD ist keine Sicherung geschaltet, ausser die sog Panzer- oder NH-sicherungen des HAK. Der RCD vergleicht lediglich die reinfliessenden und rausfliessensen ströme. Stimmen die beiden nicht überein (und zwar um den Wert des RCDs) fließt ein fehlerstrom über den schutz Leiter und der RCD schaltet ab. 
Nebenbei gesagt ist die Verwendung des RCDs abhängig von der Netzform. Handels es sich um ein TT Netz ist der Rcd nach DIN VDE 0100 vorgeschrieben. In einem TN-C, TN-S oder TN-C-S kann die Aufgabe den fehlerstrom abzuschalten auch ein normaler Leitungsschutzschalter übernehmen. Vorraussetzungen dafür ist das die fehlerimpedanz klein genug ist um den fehlerstrom so gross werden zu lassen das der LS auslöst  
In der Praxis verbaut man jedoch in diesen Netzen einen Rcd in den gefährdeten Bereichen. Zum Beispiel im Bad und greift dann auf sehr kleine fehlerströme (zb 30mA oder noch kleiner) zurück


----------



## Verminaard (5. März 2014)

mülla schrieb:


> Vor dem RCD ist keine Sicherung geschaltet, ausser die sog Panzer- oder NH-sicherungen des HAK.


 
Geht bisschen Offtopic, aber bitte, wenn die ganze Wahrheit posten.

Es muessen sehr wohl Sicherungen vor einem RDC geschalten werden, wenn die Summe der zu erwartenden Stroeme die nach dem RDC geschalten ist, die Nennbelastbarkeit des RDC uebersteigt. Das Ganze muss noch selektiv aufgebaut sein.
Wenn man 7Stk 16A Leitungsschutzschalter an einen 40A RDC haengt, muss man diesen mit 35A absichern. Es wird auch eine andere Umrechnungsformel verwendet, wo man einen 40A RDC mit 25A absichern sollte.
Ist nur mal grob umschrieben. Gibt noch andere Faelle mit stromfesten RDC's etc.
Sieht man bei den ganzen Wald und Wiesenelektrikern kaum in der freien Wildbahn.

Bring bitte die ganzen TN-C TN-S und TN-C-S Netzte nicht durcheinander.
Die klassische "Nullung" ist auch nicht mehr ganz so zulaessig fuer den normalen Hausbetrieb.
"Ein TN-C-System ist nur noch bei Leitern mit einem Querschnitt von mindestens 10 mm² Kupfer oder 16 mm² Aluminum zulässig."


----------



## mülla1 (5. März 2014)

Ja gut  dann hätte ich vielleicht dabei sagen sollen das in meinem beschriebenen Fall der Rcd Bitte den betriebsstrom von 63A eines standard hausanschlusskastens aushalten sollte  
Aber genug OT und Ausflüge in die installationstechnik und DIN VDE


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2014)

Pffff 63 Ampere. 

Great Wall präsentiert 2.000 Watt starkes Netzteil - ComputerBase
166 Ampere auf der Schiene. So muss das.


----------



## Jolly91 (5. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Also... Du hast bei Leitungen, die vielleicht etwa 1mm stark sind, keine Bedenken bei 80A
> .
> .
> .
> ...


 
Bis wie viel Ampere würdest du bei Single-Rail mit gehen?


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Bis wie viel Ampere würdest du bei Single-Rail mit gehen?


 
Maximal 36 Ampere würde ich machen. Vielleicht auch 38 Ampere.
Sagen wir mal 40 Ampere.
Das wären dann 480 Watt Leistung insgesamt. Das reicht gut für ein Single GPU System.


----------



## poiu (5. März 2014)

40A wäre noch OK also ~500W NTs


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> 40A wäre noch OK also ~500W NTs


 
Immer dieses nachreden.


----------



## Jolly91 (5. März 2014)

63A sind doch auch kein Problem, zwar bisschen viel, aber bis 70 Ampere würde ich mit gehen, mehr wäre schon zu viel. 

Aber es liegt ja nicht immer das maximale an, sondern das was gerade gebraucht wird, und da käme ich auf max. 37,5A. Und das auf die 3,3V, 5V und 12V Leitungen verteilt. Von dem her ist das noch unbedenklich.

Wobei es im endeffekt keinen Unterschied machen wird, ob Single- oder Multi Rail. Die Leistung muss da sein, und da sind die Multi Rail Netzteile wieder im Vorteil, weil man viele Leitungen hat. Obwohl man das ganze auf die Rail´s aufteilen müsste.

2 x 35A, oder 3 x 25A und gut wärs.


----------



## Teutonnen (5. März 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Bis wie viel Ampere würdest du bei Single-Rail mit gehen?


 
30-35 maximal.




Jolly91 schrieb:


> 63A sind doch auch kein Problem, zwar bisschen  viel, aber bis 70 Ampere würde ich mit gehen, mehr wäre schon zu viel.



Die Sicherung braucht zum reagieren schon 5 Sekunden, wenn man überhaupt noch eine verbaut. 




Jolly91 schrieb:


> Aber es liegt ja nicht immer das maximale an, sondern das was  gerade gebraucht wird, und da käme ich auf max. 37,5A. Und das auf die  3,3V, 5V und 12V Leitungen verteilt. Von dem her ist das noch  unbedenklich.



Es geht nicht darum, wieviel da tatsächlich anliegt, sondern wieviel potentiell anliegen kann bevor die OCP die Lane unterbricht. Wenn sich das Netzteil verabschiedet, können die 70A (wobei wohl ~100 realistischer wären, so langsam wie eine 70A OCP ist...) zum Beispiel direkt auf die CPU gehen.





Jolly91 schrieb:


> Wobei es im endeffekt keinen Unterschied machen  wird, ob Single- oder Multi Rail. Die Leistung muss da sein, und da sind  die Multi Rail Netzteile wieder im Vorteil, weil man viele Leitungen  hat. Obwohl man das ganze auf die Rail´s aufteilen müsste.



Es macht im Idealfall keinen Unterschied, wenn was durchbrennt aber schon. Was die Leistung angeht, merkst du bei guten MR-Netzteilen null Unterschied zu einem SR-Netzteil.


----------



## Jolly91 (5. März 2014)

Irgendwie kann einem da ganz schön mulmig werden, wenn man bedenkt, eine starke 600€ High-End GPU mit 250W TDP bekommt mal volle 62 Ampere ab, was um die 744 Watt wären. Und das bei einer Platine die bis 350 - 450 Watt ausgelegt ist. Da würde wohl nicht viel übrig bleiben. Und dann greift die OCP auch noch nach 3 bis 5 Sekunden. 

Bei 20 - 30 Ampere wären das dann 240 - 360 Watt die im Endeffekt bei weitem nicht so viel anrichten könnten wie bei 60 - 80A. 

Und weil´s so schön ist wird auch das teuerste und beste Netzteil in Asien produziert, und da kann immer etwas sein. Obwohl die Chance so hoch wie ein 6er im Lotto ist.

Die Hersteller werden wohl kaum dafür haften, wenn das Netzteil das ganze System hoch jagt. Da helfen auch 7 Jahre Garantie nichts.


----------



## Teutonnen (5. März 2014)

Es ist halt teurer, ein NT zu bauen, das für die CPU eine sowie für jede Grafikkarte zwei Lanes bietet. 
Die CPU-Lane könnte man mit 18-20A absichern (welche CPU saugt 216 Watt?), 
die für die Grafikkarten je mit 25A (2x8pin kann maximal 300W über den VGA-Stecker ziehen, also reicht das).

Dazu ein hochwertiger Lüfter mit guter Steuerung, hochwertige Caps, guter Lötqualität und natürlich mit allen Schutzschaltungen. 

Gerne auch mal nicht von Be Quiet^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. März 2014)

Wieso kommt mir diese Diskussion mit all ihren Argumenten eigentlich so bekannt vor?

Zumindest gefühlt haben wir das ja mindestens einmal die Woche.


----------



## -sori- (5. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> (welche CPU saugt 216 Watt?)


FX 9570(oder so ähnlich).
220 Watt...
Bei Extrem-OC kann so ein Ding noch zusätzlich mal gut und gerne 270 Watt verbrauchen.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2014)

Das ist die TDP und nicht die Leistungsaufnahme.


----------



## Adi1 (5. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Pffff 63 Ampere.
> 
> Great Wall präsentiert 2.000 Watt starkes Netzteil - ComputerBase
> 166 Ampere auf der Schiene. So muss das.


 
Na und, davon geht doch keine herkömmliche Hausinstallation in die Knie.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Na und, davon geht doch keine herkömmliche Hausinstallation in die Knie.


 
Na. Wenn das Netzteil voll ausgelastet wird und du dann noch den Staubsauger einschaltest kann es schon eng werden.


----------



## Adi1 (5. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na. Wenn das Netzteil voll ausgelastet wird und du dann noch den Staubsauger einschaltest kann es schon eng werden.


 
Wenn dass alles am gleichen Stromkreis hängt, dann ja.


----------



## Jolly91 (5. März 2014)

Ach das ist doch Quatsch. 1 Trockner, 1 Waschmaschine und ein Geschirrspüler genügen auch.


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist die TDP und nicht die Leistungsaufnahme.


Ein Gerät kann maximal so viel Leistung in Wärme abgeben wie es aufnimmt. Sprich eine ausgenutzte TDP von 200W bedeutet sogar etwas mehr als 200W Leistungsaufnahme(allerdings bei ner CPU wie bei nem Tauchsieder nahezu 1:1).


----------



## Multithread (6. März 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Hauptaufgabe eines FI-Schutzschalters ist es, Fehlerströme zu erkennen und nicht die Sicherung gegen Überströme zu ersetzen.


Gibt es dann bei einem Kurzen also keinen Fehlstrom? 
Ich glaube ja das der eine meiner Bildschirme einen starken Fehlstrom hat




Threshold schrieb:


> Na. Wenn das Netzteil voll ausgelastet wird und du dann noch den Staubsauger einschaltest kann es schon eng werden.


Nicht mal, mein Zimmer ist mit 6A abgesichert, noch bevor das NT voll ausgelastet ist, ist diese Sicherung draussen.
Ich kann nicht mal Zocken und staubsaugen, das macht die nicht mit.

E: der Preis von fast 500 Euro erscheint mir etwas zu hoch. für das Geld bekommt man locker auf 2500 Watt.


----------



## Hoopster (6. März 2014)

hätte da auch nochmal ne frage, ich benutze zur zeit ein corsair hx1000w. bei diesem hört man aber den lüfter was mich wirklich nervt. gibt es nt die wirklich leise laufen die sie auch lohnen zu holen?


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2014)

Sag erst mal was für Hardware du nutzt. Denn 1000 Watt ist schon eine Menge. Brauchst du soviel überhaupt?


----------



## Hoopster (6. März 2014)

imo habe ich 2-fach sli 680 gtx, 2x d5 liang, aquaero 5, bd-brenner, 16 lüfter, 2 hdd und 3 ssd + revo drive.


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2014)

16 Lüfter? 
Und was für einen Unterbau hast du?


----------



## Hoopster (6. März 2014)

rampage 3 extreme + 990x gulfi  die lüfter sind an einem 120 einem 240 einem 360 und nem mora + ein gehäuselüfter


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2014)

Bau mal ein paar Lüfter raus denn 16 brauchst du nicht. 
Und dann kaufst du dir das Dark Power P10 mit 850 Watt. 
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 850W ATX 2.31 (P10-850W/BN203) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Hoopster (6. März 2014)

meinste das es auch wirklich leise ist?


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2014)

Das ist auf jeden Fall leise.
Bei den vielen Lüftern hörst du das Netzteil garantiert nicht heraus.


----------



## Hoopster (6. März 2014)

die lüfter höre ich nicht da sie nur bei 55% laufen


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2014)

Dann passt es doch.
Da du meiner Meinung nach nicht am Hungertuch nagst  solltest du dir das P10 mit 850 Watt kaufen.
Kostet zwar recht viel ist aber eben auch ein erstklassiges Netzteil.


----------



## Hoopster (6. März 2014)

ok vielen dank, so teuer ist es eigentlich nicht. wenn ich das corsair noch verkauf wirds noch billiger


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2014)

Dann ist ja alles klar und viel Spaß mit dem P10.
Und lass ruhig mal ein Feedback einfließen wie du das P10 findest wenn es bei dir läuft.


----------



## Hoopster (6. März 2014)

ok werde ich dir zukommen lassen


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. März 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> Gibt es dann bei einem Kurzen also keinen Fehlstrom?
> Ich glaube ja das der eine meiner Bildschirme einen starken Fehlstrom hat


Richtig, bei einem Kurzschluss gibt es keinen Fehlstrom. Den gäbe es bei einem Erdschluss.



Multithread schrieb:


> Nicht mal, mein Zimmer ist mit 6A abgesichert, noch bevor das NT voll ausgelastet ist, ist diese Sicherung draussen.
> Ich kann nicht mal Zocken und staubsaugen, das macht die nicht mit.


 6x230 = 1380W, wenn du einen Regelbaren Staubsauger hast, solltest das in mittlerer Einstellung beim Sauger auch hin bekommen...
Man muss ja nicht gleich mit 1600W saugen


----------



## Jolly91 (6. März 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Richtig, bei einem Kurzschluss gibt es keinen Fehlstrom. Den gäbe es bei einem Erdschluss.
> 
> 
> 6x230 = 1380W, wenn du einen Regelbaren Staubsauger hast, solltest das in mittlerer Einstellung beim Sauger auch hin bekommen...
> Man muss ja nicht gleich mit 1600W saugen


 
Dann leidet aber die Saugkraft.


----------



## Verminaard (6. März 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Dann leidet aber die Saugkraft.


 
Ihr redet aber noch von Staubsaugen?


----------



## Teutonnen (6. März 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Richtig, bei einem Kurzschluss gibt es keinen Fehlstrom. Den gäbe es bei einem Erdschluss.


This. 
Kurzschluss = fehlender Widerstand zwischen + und -, was zu sehr hohem Stromfluss und damit zu Abwärme führt.
Erdschluss = Stromfluss vom - zum Nullleiter.




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 6x230 = 1380W, wenn du einen Regelbaren Staubsauger hast, solltest das in mittlerer Einstellung beim Sauger auch hin bekommen...
> Man muss ja nicht gleich mit 1600W saugen



Mindestens mit 2500W. Sonst wird der Teppich nach der LAN nicht sauber^^




Verminaard schrieb:


> Ihr redet aber noch von Staubsaugen?


Hast du jemals eine Frau mit nem Stromkabel im Arsch gesehen?


----------



## Shadow Complex (6. März 2014)

Gibt sicherlich Internetseiten wo man sich sowas ansehen kann. ^^


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2014)

Immer diese Mehrdeutigkeiten. 
Zum Glück poste ich sowas nie.


----------



## Frosdedje (6. März 2014)

Um nun zurück zum Thema zu kommen:
Hat jemand schon die Neuauflagen von Rasurbos Silent&Power- und Basic&Power-Serie gesehen, wo deren Produktnamen "BAPxxx" bzw. "SAPxxx" lauten?
Über die Fassung gibt es weder auf der Homepage Infos, weil diese auf die Vorgängerversion bezieht, noch stellen die Produtkbeschreibungen
in den Onlineshops irgendwelche aussagekräftige Angaben parat, aber die derzeitgen verkaufspreise lassen auf jeden Fall nicht gerade auf brauchbare
Qualität schließen.

Und da kaum Infos gibt, tippe ich in der Elektronik so:
- Viele Ähnlichkeiten zu den Vorgänger
- OEM (CompuCase/HEC) bleibt
- Elöektronik und PCB überfordert, die weniger in Wirklichkeit liefern kann als Label verspricht.
- Komponentenauswahl bescheiden
- Gleiche Lastverteilung der +12V


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2014)

War Rasurbo nicht pleite?


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. März 2014)

Gehören jetzt zu Listan...


----------



## Frosdedje (6. März 2014)

Sicher bzw. wo steht es?
Ich habe bisher noch Ultron als Inhaber von Rasurbo im Kopf.


----------



## Multithread (6. März 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Richtig, bei einem Kurzschluss gibt es keinen Fehlstrom. Den gäbe es bei einem Erdschluss.


Gut zu wissen. Ich hab mich dmit bisher zu wenig beschäftigt.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 6x230 = 1380W, wenn du einen Regelbaren Staubsauger hast, solltest das in mittlerer Einstellung beim Sauger auch hin bekommen...
> Man muss ja nicht gleich mit 1600W saugen


musst noch mindestens 2 A Abziehen, ich höre beim Staubsaugen Musik und der rechner läuft, ausserdem schaut mein Bruder Fern.


Irgendwer der Weissagen will was mit einem 450 RaptorxX NT passiert wenn man es als Starthilfe benutzt?
Ich hoffe ja auf nen Spektakulären abgang


E: @ Rasurbo, ist das noch ein Chinaböller Hersteller?


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. März 2014)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Sicher bzw. wo steht es?
> Ich habe bisher noch Ultron als Inhaber von Rasurbo im Kopf.


 
Stimmt, habs mit Xilence verwechselt, die wurden ja von Listan gekauft, my bad...


----------



## Frosdedje (6. März 2014)

Multithread schrieb:
			
		

> Rasurbo, ist das noch ein Chinaböller Hersteller?


Ja, früher waren viele PC-Netzteilserien von Rasurbo in der Katogore "völlig überlabelt":
Da wurde als Elektronik eine alte CompuCase/HEC-Serie genommen und eine höhrere Nennleistung 
angegeben, als dass die Elektronik in Wirklichkeit liefern kann.
Die einzig brauchbare und bekannte Netzteilserie von denen ist die Real&Power-Serie, deren Elektronik
die von der Cougar A (400-450W) und CM 550W verwendete.



> Irgendwer der Weissagen will was mit einem 450 RaptorxX NT passiert wenn man es als Starthilfe benutzt?


Da hätte ich einen viel besseren Vorschlag: Bilder vom Innenleben der Elektronik, bitte. 
Mir waren schon einige Male PC-Netzteile von Raptoxx aufgefallen, aber hatte bis heute gar 
keine Infos zu der Elektronik in den einzelnen PC-Netzteilserien gefunden.


----------



## poiu (6. März 2014)

ich tippe eher darauf das dass irgendein Ultron zeug mit Rasurbo sticker ist

Ultron AG | Technology for YOU!


----------



## _chiller_ (6. März 2014)

Arrgh, mein Enermax ist schon wieder schrott -.-

Ich wollte einfach nur meinen PC starten, geht dieser für einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde an und dann sofort wieder aus. Weitere Versuche schlugen fehl, da ging nix mehr. Also hab ich mein Pure Power L8 als Ersatz genommen, siehe da, alles geht.
Ich hab das Modu 87+ dann mal an meinen neuen PSU-Tester gesteckt, zeigt mir das Gerät folgendes an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anscheinend gibt es ein Problem mit der 3,3V Lane, sonst würde die LED an der linken Seite leuchten. Meh, jetzt hat mein Enermax sagenhafte 4 Wochen gehalten, nun darf es wieder 6-8Wochen durch die RMA-Abteilung von Enermax wandern, ich habs so langsam satt -.-


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. März 2014)

oh btw, Ein Posting, das euch interessieren könnte.
Sagt am besten in dem verlinkten Thread was dazu...


----------



## poiu (6. März 2014)

ui das erste mal das ich erlebe das so ein NT Tester was taugt, also im Feldeinsatz  das meine ich aber ernst.

hmm 3,3V Leitung hin, entweder hat es nenn Trafo zerlegt oder wein Wackeldackel an denn Kabeln, schwer zu sagen, da steckt man nicht dirn.

Sieh dir aber bei denn ATX Stecker mal die Kontakte an ob die Okay aussehen.

Klasse ist das du es wieder einschicken musst, kost ja nix 

hmm aber er liest schon eine 3,3V Leitung aus, was bedeutet es den ngenau wenn links keine LED leuchtet?


----------



## _chiller_ (7. März 2014)

Also die Kabel sind alle ok, es ist doch normal das beim 24pin ATX-Stecker ein Pin nicht belegt ist, oder? 

Zur LED:
Das Manual sagt:
- If power output is working, the LED will light on
- If power output failed, the LED will not light on.
Zudem piepst das Teil auch wenn ich das Netzteil starte, das bedeutet das irgendwo ein Fehler ist. Der Lüfter vom Netzteil dreht sich allerdings und der PSU-Tester springt ja auch an, da muss also irgendwo der Wurm drin sein -.-


----------



## Multithread (7. März 2014)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Ja, früher waren viele PC-Netzteilserien von Rasurbo in der Katogore "völlig überlabelt":
> Da wurde als Elektronik eine alte CompuCase/HEC-Serie genommen und eine höhrere Nennleistung
> angegeben, als dass die Elektronik in Wirklichkeit liefern kann.
> Die einzig brauchbare und bekannte Netzteilserie von denen ist die Real&Power-Serie, deren Elektronik
> die von der Cougar A (400-450W) und CM 550W verwendete.


hmm, mal schauen ob es da noch was gutes gibt, oder ob wieder nur Schrott bei raus kommt. Hoffen wir mal das LC nicht die einzigen sind die sich mausern.




Frosdedje schrieb:


> Da hätte ich einen viel besseren Vorschlag: Bilder vom Innenleben der Elektronik, bitte.
> Mir waren schon einige Male PC-Netzteile von Raptoxx aufgefallen, aber hatte bis heute gar
> keine Infos zu der Elektronik in den einzelnen PC-Netzteilserien gefunden.


Bitte Sehr Datum beachten

Auf 12V Schaft das NT angeblich ganze 300 Watt
Hoffe die Qualität der Bilder ist gut genug.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> oh btw, Ein Posting, das euch interessieren könnte.
> Sagt am besten in dem verlinkten Thread was dazu...



Dieser Blaubart ist ja mal ein ganz netter geselle


----------



## poiu (7. März 2014)

In letzter Zeit Corsair Typisch, die machen auch einen auf " wir haben das Rad erfunden und sind sowieso" die besten der besten.

Ich weiß noch wie mir der letzte doer vorletzte erzählt hat das sie für Seasonic das Netzteil entwickelt hätten , mein Gesichtsausdruck  und was ich dachte 

Aber am besten ist das der Cooler master Staff die im Jonnyguru mal ziemlich mit dehnen von Corsair gezofft hat


----------



## Frosdedje (7. März 2014)

Ja, das frage ich mich auch und mir gefällt es garnicht, wie dieser Forenvertreter von Corsair 
[gemeint: Bluebeard] mit berechtiger Kritik zu beispielsweise zu der RM-Serie umgehen tut.
Das verschreckt nur noch die Kunden und reißt den ganzen Ruf eines Unternehmen in den Abgrund.
Da fühle ich mich wieder glatt an die Zeit zurückgeworfen, wo ein Forenvertreter von Super Flower 
hier im Netzteildiskussionsthread auch sowas Ähnliches abgezogen hatte.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. März 2014)

Ja allgemein werden manche Forenvertreter immer "aggressiver" und "unsachlicher".

Naja BTT.

Für einen i3 und eine 270X reicht doch sicher ein S7 300W oder?


----------



## SimplyAlegend (7. März 2014)

Das System Power 300W hat keine 6 pin Anschlüsse, du müsstest also mit Adaptern arbeiten was ja im Allgemeinen nicht so super ist.


----------



## Jolly91 (7. März 2014)

Mal auf die schnelle.

be quiet! Pure Power L8 300W ATX 2.4 (BN220) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## poiu (7. März 2014)

kaum ist heute Nachmittag mein Review zum Cooler MAster Desaster Online, liegt nee Mail im Postfach von irgendeinem CM Staff azubi

"woher wir das Sample haben und das sei schon EOL"

Watt die Serie ist Nagelneu, aber so viele Netzteilserien wie grad CM auskotzt wundert mich nciht das da niemand denn Überblick behält, mich haben die schon überholt 

ich wollt schon schreiben "woher, na vom Laster gefallen"


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2014)

Sag einfach dass dir das Cooler Master Netzteil ein netter Mensch von Corsair zugeschickt hat.


----------



## poiu (7. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sag einfach dass dir das Cooler Master Netzteil ein netter Mensch von Corsair zugeschickt hat.



das wäre was 

Trotz unterentwickelter sprach Fähigkeiten mal bei jonnyguru gefragt ob die mehr wissen

http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?p=104274#post104274


----------



## Frosdedje (7. März 2014)

Zumal die G-Serie auf der globalen Homepage von Cooler Masterimmer noch gelistet ist und gefunden werden 
kann und da da ist es berechtigt, mal bei Cooler Master nachzuhaken, ob das stimmt und falls ja, warum.
(letzteres ist etwas rhetorisch, aber Fragen kosten ja nichts)

Und selbst wenn tatsächlich die G-Serie zum Auslaufprodukt erklärt worden wäre:
Welche Netzteilserie sollte die G-Serie beerben bzw. ist die passende Alternative zu der G-Serie?


----------



## Teutonnen (7. März 2014)

Manchmal ist es besser, einfach keinen Nachfolger zu bringen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. März 2014)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Ja, das frage ich mich auch und mir gefällt es garnicht, wie dieser Forenvertreter von Corsair
> [gemeint: Bluebeard] mit berechtiger Kritik zu beispielsweise zu der RM-Serie umgehen tut.
> Das verschreckt nur noch die Kunden und reißt den ganzen Ruf eines Unternehmen in den Abgrund.
> Da fühle ich mich wieder glatt an die Zeit zurückgeworfen, wo ein Forenvertreter von Super Flower
> hier im Netzteildiskussionsthread auch sowas Ähnliches abgezogen hatte.


 Ja, genau. Es ist absolut erstaunlich, mit was für Einstellungen und (mangelndem) Fingerspitzengefühl manche Firmenvertreter in Foren rumpoltern.

Gerade Corsair (und ehemalige Corsair Mitarbeiter) sind dafür bekannt, nur scheinen die irgendwie nicht zu begreifen, dass sie mit ihren Anfeindungen und ihrem Rumgepolter "ihrer Firma" weit mehr schaden als sie nutzen würden...
Gut, das Ansehen von Corsair ist in diesen Landen eh fürn Hintern, eben aufgrund der Vertreter, die sie angestellt haben, die einfach dampfwalzenartig jegliche Kritik nieder machen, sich winden wo und wie es geht und z.T. auch den Gegenüber angreifen, wenn sie von einem Corsair Produkt nicht überzeugt sind...

Mal ein paar Beispiele, hier im PC-Max Forum, ab Post 13 oder hier...
Gut, man wird in manchen engl. Foren auch für mittelprächtige Kritik an Corsair Produkten gebannt (also dafür, dass man sagt, dass das AX1200 laut wäre), die Postings werden gelöscht...


----------



## Jolly91 (7. März 2014)

Ich versteck mich mal hinterm Sofa und frage mal vorsichtig ob es überhaupt Sinn machen würde, das Seasonic X-750 KM3 zu verkaufen, und sich ein Enermax Platimax 600W oder be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W zu kaufen?

Das Enermax 600W ist nur ein paar Euro teurer als das 500W, aber für SLI sind beide zu schwach. 

Was ist eigentlich von Cougar zu halten?


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. März 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ich versteck mich mal hinterm Sofa und frage mal vorsichtig ob es überhaupt Sinn machen würde, das Seasonic X-750 KM3 zu verkaufen, und sich ein Enermax Platimax 600W oder be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W zu kaufen?


Nein



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich von Cougar zu halten?


 Nix, sind einfach viel zu teuer fürs gebotene. Das GX600 V3 wäre für etwa 90€ eine Überlegung wert, für 125€ aber nicht mal einen Blick wert...


----------



## Jolly91 (7. März 2014)

Dachte ich mir fast.

Wobei beim X-750 KM3 das 4+4 ATX 12V, und das 8pin EPS 12V Kabel für die  CPU 65cm lang sind. Beim Enermax sind die nur 60cm und beim Be Quiet  55cm lang. Also müsste ich bei beiden Netzteilen wieder mein 8P EPS 12V  Verlängerungskabel in Betrieb nehmen. Und von der Kabelummantelung  (Sleeve) her finde ich das Seasonic immer noch anfälliger/empfindlicher.

Aber jetzt mal was anderes, wen beim X-750 KM3 die 62A durch gehen ist es sowieso für die jeweilige Komponente zu spät. Aber was wenn jetzt die 25A vom Enermax Netzteil auf die CPU gehen, das wären 300W, da wäre es wohl an der Grenze. Die GPU könnte das noch aushalten. Obwohl die 25A Sicherung schneller reagieren würde, als die Sicherung der 62A Leitung. Nur wird es egal sein, ob da 25A oder 62A für 2 Sek anliegen?


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Gut, man wird in manchen engl. Foren auch für mittelprächtige Kritik an Corsair Produkten gebannt (also dafür, dass man sagt, dass das AX1200 laut wäre), die Postings werden gelöscht...


 
Das ist ja auch nichts neues.
Es gibt eine menge englisch sprachiger Tester oder Foren -- auch deutschsprachige -- die Single Rail Design super finden und alles andere Mist ist und dass selbst in einen Office Netzteil ein 700 Watt Netzteil gehört.


----------



## Multithread (7. März 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal was anderes, wen beim X-750 KM3 die 62A durch gehen ist es sowieso für die jeweilige Komponente zu spät. Aber was wenn jetzt die 25A vom Enermax Netzteil auf die CPU gehen, das wären 300W, da wäre es wohl an der Grenze. Die GPU könnte das noch aushalten. Obwohl die 25A Sicherung schneller reagieren würde, als die Sicherung der 62A Leitung. Nur wird es egal sein, ob da 25A oder 62A für 2 Sek anliegen?


Dann ist eh vorbei

Ja, ob die 25 oder 62A für 2 Sekunden anliegen ist egal, aber bei 25A greift der OCP meist innert weniger 100ms.
Während bei 62A schon einiges da sein muss bis der einspringt.
Aber ich würde mich deshalb nicht verrückt machen. Ich habe das 850 und stelle wenn ich mein Zimmer verlasse auch einfach den strom vom NT ab.

Die chance das in den nächsten 7 Jahren irgendwas hoch geht, liegt wohl bei gut unter 5%


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (7. März 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, das ist halt die Frage, die niemand so wirklich beantworten kann...



Dazu kann ich schon Paar Wörter verlieren.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Denn einige Spannungsspitzen werden ja schon durch die vorhandenen Spulen glatt gebügelt, auch die X und Y Kondensatoren fangen einiges ab. Daher weiß ich wirklich nicht, wie sinnvoll ein Metaloxyide Varistor denn wirklich ist. Wichtig ist letztendlich, dass ein Netzteil keinerlei Probleme mit Surges hat, ob dafür ein MOV von nöten ist, da bin ich mir nicht sicher.



Auf einen MOV, allgemein bezeichnet als VDR, kann man nur deshalb verzichten, weil unsere Netze eigentlich hohe "Qualität" haben.
Ein VDR reagiert im einstelligen bis niegrigem zweistelligen Nanosekunden Bereich - man kann also auch sagen extrem schnell. Netzfilter wie X- und Y- Kondensatoren können nur Energiearme Spitzen abfangen, also solche, die keine hohe Ladungsmenge enthalten. Das sind Oberwellen, Rauschen oder sonstige elektromagnetische Einstreuungen. Gegen schlechten Netzregelung oder Spitzen durch z.B. einen Blitzeinschlag, sind Netzfilter machtlos. Für eine einzelne hohe Spannungsspitze mit ordentlich Ladung stellt ein Netzfilter eine hohe Impedanz dar. Die Ladungsmenge, die augenblicklich abgeleitet werden muss, kann nicht durch einen Netzfilter durch, was einen Durchschlag der Filterbauteile zu Folge haben kann oder irgendwo sonst, wo es für den Ladungsausgleich am einfachsten wäre. Umgekehrt, für niederfrequente Spannungsüberhöhungen, wie z.B. Netzschwankungen, stellt ein Netzfilter keinen Widerstand dar und diese ungehindert ins Innere gelangen können (Und ich darf daran erinnern, dass bereits nach dem Gleichrichter sich die erste Stellgröße für den PFC-Regler befindet). Dadurch können die nachfolgenden Bauteile überlastet werden. Energiespitzen können nur durch solche Bauteile wie VDRs Z-Dioden oder Suppressordioden abgefangen werden, da diese die überschüssige Energie gezielt in Wärme umwandeln und dadurch "abbauen".
Ein Beispiel: (grob gerechnet)
Ein V275LA10 45J VDR (also 45Ws) VDR kann z.B. bei einer Spannungsspitze für etwa 20µs 25A abfangen und dabei die Spannung auf etwa 700V begrenzen. In dieser Zeit nimmt er eine Spitzenleistung in Größenordnung um 17,5kW, was etwa einer Energie um die 350mJ und einer Ladung um die 500µC entspricht. Soll ein 100nF Kondensator, wie er in Netzfiltern zu finden ist, diese Ladung aufnehmen, müsste man diesen theoretisch auf etwa 5kV (+ die nominale Ladung) aufladen. Der genannte VDR wäre dagegen noch nicht mal richtig warm.

Mit anderen Worten gesagt: Ein Netzfilter kann nicht einen VDR ersetzen, jedoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein VDR zum Einsatz im NT kommt, ziemlich gering. Dennoch würde wegen etwa 0,2€ nicht darauf verzichten wollen. Aber wie so immer bei Massenproduktion summiert sich auch dieser Betrag zu einem Vermögen. Also wird es einfach weg gespart.

Dann noch... . Irgendwo habe ich was vom Nullleiter gelesen - und in diesem Zusammenhang was mit Kurz- und Erdschluss. Dazu ist nur zusagen, dass bei einem TN-C Netz, wo "Nullleiter" üblicherweise vorkommt, keinen Unterschied zwischen beiden Begriffen gibt, da es eben keinen getrennten N- und PE-Leiter gibt. Und RCDs dürfen da auch nicht eingesetzt werden.


----------



## _chiller_ (8. März 2014)

Schnäppchen... 
ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## Adi1 (8. März 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Schnäppchen...
> ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal



Dann sollten die noch eine Hausratpolice mit drauflegen.


----------



## Teutonnen (8. März 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Schnäppchen...
> ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


 
AAAAH... MEINE AUGEN! 

Was glaubst du, wieviele davon werden in den nächstn Tagen einen PC töten?


----------



## Hoopster (8. März 2014)

ich hätte sowas von angst auf den powerknopf zu drücken 😄😄😄


----------



## _chiller_ (8. März 2014)

Keine Angst, mein damaliges MS-Tech Value 950W hat noch keinen PC getötet als es (mehrmals) ausgefallen ist  Die Lebensdauer eines MS-Tech liegt allerdings bei 2-4Wochen, je nach Lust und Laune des Netzteils


----------



## Shadow Complex (8. März 2014)

Da wird einiges an Arbeit auf euch zu kommen wenn die Leute sich wundern warum ihr PC ständig abstürzt. 
Wird auf ein paar sonderSchichten hinauslaufen.


----------



## Teutonnen (8. März 2014)

Ne, die TEs warten auf uns, nicht umgekehrt^^ Dieses Forum hier läuft auf freiwilliger Basis.


----------



## poiu (8. März 2014)

wir sollten das alle mal Bestellern kaputt machen testen und zurück schicken 

Ich wünsche dehnen ja viel Glück bei dem Verkauf


----------



## Shadow Complex (8. März 2014)

Ein guter Witz basiert auf der Tatsache dass ihn nicht alle verstehen.


----------



## poiu (8. März 2014)

liest mal die kommentare 

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## Teutonnen (8. März 2014)

Ach das ist doch bloss gebashe, das NT ist doch gut! So viel Watt für 50€ bekommst du sonst nirgens!


----------



## RofflLol (8. März 2014)

Das werde ich mir sofort Bestellen  D


----------



## Teutonnen (8. März 2014)

Ich auch, taugt sicher als Kugelfang


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das nur umgelabelt oder gab es/gibt es diesen Hersteller wirklich?

*sorry für das Schlechte Bild. Habs schnell mitn Handy fotografiert.


----------



## poiu (8. März 2014)

klar gibt es denn

Linkworld LPK12-23 420W - oder auch: "Das Grauen"

es gab da auch paar alte Reviews


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. März 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> klar gibt es denn
> 
> Linkworld LPK12-23 420W - oder auch: "Das Grauen"
> 
> es gab da auch paar alte Reviews


 
Danke für die Link.

Scheint ja ein ganz guter Netzteilhersteller zu sein.


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Scheint ja ein ganz guter Netzteilhersteller zu sein.


 
Der beste.


----------



## Jolly91 (8. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Danke für die Link.
> 
> Scheint ja ein ganz guter Netzteilhersteller zu sein.


 
Ob es für den ersten Platz von unten nach oben reicht? 



Multithread schrieb:


> Dann ist eh vorbei
> 
> Ja, ob die 25 oder 62A für 2 Sekunden anliegen ist egal, aber bei 25A greift der OCP meist innert weniger 100ms.
> Während bei 62A schon einiges da sein muss bis der einspringt.
> ...


 
Das stimmt, zumal Seasonic von Netzteilen auch was versteht. Ich mag die Marke, obwohl deren Verarbeitung nicht immer Spitze ist. Es kommt eben alles aus Asien. 

Ich muss mal schauen, wie dick die Kabeln vom Netzteil zu den jeweiligen Komponenten sind. Warscheinlich 1mm². 

Aber selbst das X-750 könnte für ein SLI aus zwei GTX 780Ti und einem i7-3820 @ 4,3Ghz @ 1,30v eng werden.


----------



## jumpel (8. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin an drei ATX Netzteile von Altrechnern gekommen.
Ich wollte mir damit jetzt ein Sockel 775 System aufbauen und ein bisschen damit takten.

Leider musste ich feststellen, das diese Boards noch einen 4-Pin CPU-Stecker haben, meine Netzteile jedoch 8-Pol.
Kann man das einfach mit Adaptern regeln oder brennt mir dann irgendwas durch?
Ich brauche einen 8-Pin weiblich auf einen 4 pin männlich, sowas: z. B.: http://cdn12.hitmeister.de/dynamic/images/items/c934205c8302d2f0de488c1315300b16.jpg?size=large

Wäre nett wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## Jolly91 (8. März 2014)

Solange die Litzen des Steckers keinen Kontakt zum Gehäuse haben, sollte nichts passieren.


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2014)

Was sind das für Netzteile?


----------



## jumpel (8. März 2014)

ich denk das sind "semi-chinaböller".
Also richtig schrottig sind sie glaub ich nicht, die waren in Sun Ultra 24 Workstations verbaut, und ich hoffe zumindest das das für einigermaßen Qualität steht.
Auf dem Aufkleber steht:
AcBel, Model: FS7013
+5V - 20A
+3,3V - 14A
zusammen 146W max
12V1 - 18A
12V2 - 17A
-12V - 0,5A
+5Vsb - 3,0A

Total 530 Watt max.


----------



## poiu (9. März 2014)

acbel ist nicht der Hit aber brauchbar

-------------------------------------


hier mal Das Grauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will man beim öffnen eines Netzteiles definitiv nicht finden


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2014)

Die Lötqualität ist Top.  Ich weiß gar nicht was du hast. 
Aber die Farbe des PCB ist echt nicht schön. Das stimmt.


----------



## Frosdedje (9. März 2014)

Von welchen Netzteil stammte denn diese Verlötung und Verarbeutungsfehler? (müsste irgendwas aus der Sorte Crap sein)



			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Farbe des PCB ist echt nicht schön.


Was interessiert schon die PCB-Farbe für die Elektronik, wenn Verarbeitung und Performance stimmen?
Dann darf die PCB für die Netzteilelektronik auch pink sein.


----------



## Teutonnen (9. März 2014)

Is das Blut auf dem zweiten Screenshot?


----------



## poiu (9. März 2014)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Von welchen Netzteil stammte denn diese Verlötung und Verarbeutungsfehler? (müsste irgendwas aus der Sorte Crap sein)



Nicht vollkommener Crapm hat sogar ein Sicherheits IC aber derbe Überlabelt.



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Is das Blut auf dem zweiten Screenshot?



Da ist ein Riesiges Fettes Insekt unter dem PCB, zum Glück war es TOT aber ich hab das teil mit Handschuhen weiter zerlegt  und dann ab in einen Beutel.


----------



## Teutonnen (9. März 2014)

Ach das isn FLÜGEL


----------



## poiu (9. März 2014)

Ich weiß auch wie es da hineingekommen ist, igor von Tom´s hat es wohl mal erklärt

Netzteil mit Lüftertausch-Vorrichtung von Coba - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Hoopster (9. März 2014)

ufff das vieh sieht übel aus!!


----------



## -sori- (9. März 2014)

Omg... Was war denn das für'n Teil?!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. März 2014)

Gabs da nichmal so neh klebefolie die so aussah? 

Im endeffekt bauen die nen einfachen Lüftertausch ein, aber beim Wechsel des lufters verfällt die garantie


----------



## poiu (9. März 2014)

also um mal klar zu stellen das ist nicht das Coba, aber auch was bei CWT wohl zusammengefegt wurde, da wundern mich Insekten und Müll nicht


----------



## Frosdedje (9. März 2014)

Der Gag bei den Intertech Coba Nitrox Xchange-Serie ist, dass man den Lüfteranschluss für den Lüfterwechsel 
nicht auf der Haupt-PCB mit der Elektronik, sondern auf eine kleine extra Platine außerhalb der Elektronik integriert haben.

Was die Elektronik betrifft (fall da einer fragt):
Die Elektronik der Xchange werden von einen OEM namens XHY-Power hergestellt, der auch die Elektronik 
für einige weitere Intertech-Netzteilserien und Xilence Redwing R3-Serie beliefert hatte.
Bei der Qualität der Elektronik sieht das Ganze mehr als fragwürdig aus. (siehe etwa die Elkos sekundär)


----------



## poiu (9. März 2014)

ach stimmt XHY die kennen wir ja von dem Glorreichen Combat Power 750W 

Meine Fotos sind aber CWT eigentlich müssten eingie schon jetzt erraten um was für eines sich handelt


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. März 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> hier mal Das Grauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Erster Gedanke, als ich das Sah:
CWT.
Scheint wohl auch so zu sein, oder?

Schon schlimm, wenn ein sog, 'Markenhersteller' bei der Verlötung mieser ist als so eine Hinterhof Klitsche wie Solytech oder eben XHY Power...


----------



## poiu (10. März 2014)

Hersteller, ich glaub ds löten die Kinder der Mitarbeiter zuhause, hmm wenn ich so überlege würde ich es dehnen zutrauen


----------



## Hoopster (10. März 2014)

die gehen halt davon aus das eh keiner das nt öffnet. das oder sie können es einfach nicht besser


----------



## Frosdedje (10. März 2014)

poiu schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Fotos sind aber CWT eigentlich müssten eingie schon jetzt erraten um was für eines sich handelt


Es müsste sich um CWTs GPA/GPB-Serie handeln, auch wenn ich jetzt aus dem Bild nicht abschätzen kann 
welches Netzteilmodell von einen Hersteller dahintersteckt. Weil bei der DSA (II)-Plattform sieht die Unterseite bzw. die Verlötung ganz anders aus


----------



## poiu (10. März 2014)

Inter Tech Combat Power Möchtegern 650W sein


----------



## Shadow Complex (10. März 2014)

Oh man, dass ich darauf nicht gekommen bin. Hab mitten in der Nacht danach gesucht, wo ich diese Löcher in einer Netzteilplatine schon mal gesehen hatte.

Schämen sich Corsair, Enermax und co eigentlich nicht, wenn sie den selben OEM wie InterTech haben?


----------



## poiu (10. März 2014)

hier ich hab mal paar Bilder hoch geladen 

Galerie: Combat Power 650W - abload.de

auf dem PCB steht max 40*5*W  aber so schlimm isses auch nicht Sicherheits- IC ist drin zwar nur einer für single Rail aber immerhin.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. März 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Schämen sich Corsair, Enermax und co eigentlich nicht, wenn sie den selben OEM wie InterTech haben?


 
Was der Käufer nicht weiß, macht den Verkäufer nicht heiß. 

Hab das auch gerade eben erst durch deinen Post gelesen. Aber jetzt weiß man es ja


----------



## Shadow Complex (10. März 2014)

Der Primärkondensator ist doch viel zu klein dimensioniert oder?


----------



## poiu (10. März 2014)

joop 150µF ist nenn Witz


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. März 2014)

So von weitem würd ich irgendwas um 200W vermuten, bei DEM Primärkondensator.

Immerhin: OST ist eigentlich recht OK, sind eher Richtung Teapo als CapXon, wirklich gut sind sie aber (logischerweise) nicht. Grottenschlecht aber auch nicht. Da hab ich schon schlimmeres gesehen, im 300W Enermax Triathlor zum Beispiel. Ich sag nur Aishi...


----------



## Frosdedje (10. März 2014)

Hmm, das ist eine andere Netzteilserie von CWT als ich es zuerst abgeschätzt hatte, denn die PCB-Beschriftung zeigt auf eine alte Serie mit den 
Namen "PUF" hin (von der Ferne hat die aber viele Ähnlichkeiten mit der alten DSA-Serie ; von dieser Serie habe ich nur über eine alte Chieftec Netzteilserie erfahren).
Ich behaupte mal (korrigiere mich, wenn ich daneben liege), dass die antiquitierte PUF-Plattform nur für zwei +12V-Leitungen Platz hat.


----------



## poiu (10. März 2014)

jonnyGURU Forums - View Single Post - Combat Power 650W

joop wie beim Combat Power 750W wird es mit vier Rails beworben


----------



## Shadow Complex (10. März 2014)

Dass man die Platine auch höherwertig bestücken lassen kann, beweist thermaltake.

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/fullimage.php?image=24986

Wobei junfu Kondensatoren nicht der brüller sind oder? Immerhin nur primär und sekundär teapo. Dürfte aber im Gegensatz zum inter tech schon längst eol sein.

Edit: Das Aufteilen auf 2 Rails macht definitiv jede Menge Sinn wenn man dann keine Shunts verbaut.


----------



## Shadow Complex (10. März 2014)

Fail sry für doppelpost...


----------



## _chiller_ (10. März 2014)

Das sieht schon hochwertiger aus, aber die Kühlkörper sind sehr klein. Entweder leistet das Netzteil nicht viel oder es dürfte ein schnell drehender Lüfter zum Einsatz kommen. Und ja, Junfu ist nicht so toll ^^


----------



## Shadow Complex (10. März 2014)

Das Inter Tech ist auf 650 Watt gelabelt, das Thermaltake auf 500 Watt und offiziell leistet die Platine 405 maximal....

... und in Wirklichkeit schaltet das Netzteil noch vor einer Belastung von 400 Watt ab.


----------



## Frosdedje (10. März 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:
			
		

> Dürfte aber im Gegensatz zum inter tech schon längst eol sein.


Die PUF-Plattform nutzt Thermaltake immernoch, wenn auch nicht hier oder in Europa:
Zwei Modelle aus der Pure Power-Serie sind formal mit 350- und 450W angegeben, werden über ein 80mm-lüfter gekühlt (horizontales 
Kühlkonzept), haben einen manuellen SpEingangsspannungsschalter bzw. keine PFC und drinnen steckt immernoch die steinalte PUF-Plattform.
Einfach nach den Produktnamen "W0238" / "W0239" auf der US-Homepage von Thermaltake suchen.


----------



## poiu (10. März 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Edit: Das Aufteilen auf 2 Rails macht definitiv jede Menge Sinn wenn man dann keine Shunts verbaut.



der Verbaute sicherheits IC kann aber nur drei Kanäle überwchen, 3,3V, 5V & 12V somit



Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Das Inter Tech ist auf 650 Watt gelabelt, das Thermaltake auf 500 Watt und offiziell leistet die Platine 405 maximal....
> 
> ... und in Wirklichkeit schaltet das Netzteil noch vor einer Belastung von 400 Watt ab.



Ja so ungefähr bei 400W schaltet es ab, aber lsutigerweise hatte das teil Probleme mit meinem PIII, ich nutze da ein Stecker für Lüfter, Graka & HDD, das ist ein adapter wen nder ausleiert nehme ich halt einen neuen und schone die Hardware. 

Da das teil wollte aber so nich startet wohl Überlast


----------



## Shadow Complex (10. März 2014)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Die PUF-Plattform nutzt Thermaltake immernoch, wenn auch nicht hier oder in Europa:
> Zwei  Modelle aus der Pure Power-Serie sind formal mit 350- und 450W  angegeben, werden über ein 80mm-lüfter gekühlt (horizontales
> Kühlkonzept),  haben einen manuellen SpEingangsspannungsschalter bzw. keine PFC und  drinnen steckt immernoch die steinalte PUF-Plattform.
> Einfach nach  den Produktnamen  "W0238"  /  "W0239"  auf der US-Homepage von Thermaltake suchen.


 
OK, hätte meine Aussage vorher auf Wahrheitsgehalt überprüfen sollen, war eher eine Hoffnung meinerseits denn eine fundierte Aussage.
Wow, das sind ja Spitzen Netzteile mit Dual Core Support für AMD und Intel und sogar 2 Sata Anschlüssen (beides Aussagen bzgl Gerät Nr. 1)



poiu schrieb:


> der Verbaute sicherheits IC kann aber nur drei Kanäle überwchen, 3,3V, 5V & 12V somit


 
Sagt dieser Schaltplan also nur, dass OVP und UVP auf zwei getrennten Rails zur Verfügung stehen, OCP aber nur für eine 12 Volt Rail. (Weil bei OVP und UVP zwischen 12A und 12B unterschieden wird, bei OP jedoch nicht?) (Ich als kompletter Laie von Schaltplänen, deute das aber trotzdem irgendwie als OCP auf 2 12 Volt Rails, also erklärt es mir bitte.  )
(Durch die fehlenden Shunts hat es aber ja dann letztlich trotzdem keine OCP, auch wenn der Chip es eventuell doch könnte.) Wäre aber ja dann auch irgendwie Perlen vor die Säue...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (10. März 2014)

Es ist ein PS113 verbaut

http://www.siti.com.tw/product/spec/Power/SP-PS113-A.007.pdf

ich hab den nselsbt noch nicht gelesen, muss mich auf die CeBit vorbereiten  

Grüße


----------



## Shadow Complex (10. März 2014)

Meine Aussage bzgl verbauten IC bezog sich aufs Thermaltake Pure Power 500.


----------



## poiu (10. März 2014)

hihi sorry lese nur mit einem Auge mit 

Terminplan bastel


----------



## _chiller_ (12. März 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...system-eine-neue-grafikkarte.html#post6235528
Hat jemand Lust ihm mal die Welt der Netzteile etwas näher zu bringen? ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. März 2014)

Uff, das ist übel.

Da muss man dem aber erst einmal unterstellen, für einen dieser Billigheimer Schuppen zu arbeiten (Ultron, Intertech), anders wäre das kaum zu erklären...


----------



## Frosdedje (12. März 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:
			
		

> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/gr...ml#post6235528


ohne Worte, weil dieser Beitrag einfach nur übel ist. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aber nun ein anderes Thema:
Die CeBIT in Hannover läuft noch bis übermorgen und da wurden schon einige Netzteile / Netzteilserien 
vorgestellt und von bekannte bis hin zu wirklich neue ist auch einiges vertreten.
Was  die meisten kennen:
- EDGE-Serie von Antec 
- Silversones Strider SFX mit 600W und Nightjar 520W 

Neu:
- Enermax DigiFanless-Serie und Philipus II hat es geschafft, ein Foto von der Elektronik aufzunehmen.
Das schaut nach einer eigenständige Plattform aus, die vom ersten Blick her LLC-Resonazschaltung verwendet, 
PFC-Bereich und die Transistoren für die Schaltung werden gekühlt, DC-DC Wandler befinden sich auf der KM-PLatine etc.
- FSP hat drei neue Netzteilserien, davon ein Nachfolger von der Hexa-Serie (Hexa+) und zwei neue (Hyper und Dyna)
präsentiert.


----------



## Shadow Complex (12. März 2014)

Finde ich etwas gewagt von enermax sich potenziell mit seasonic anlegen zu wollen.


----------



## Teutonnen (12. März 2014)

Warum? Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und Sea Sonic ist jetzt nicht DIE Referenz, was Desktopnetzteile angeht - dafür gibt es bei denen noch zu viel Verbesserungspotential...


----------



## Shadow Complex (12. März 2014)

Meinte das eher in rechtlicher Sicht: 



> Die Spannungsregulationsmodule für die +3,3 und +5 Volt sind in die Platine für das modulare Kabelmanagement integriert, welche mit der Hauptplatine über verlötete Brücken und Kabel verbunden ist. Diese Lösung ist von Sea Sonic patentiert, Enermax geht jedoch davon aus, auch ohne Lizenzzahlung keine Schutzrechte zu verletzen.


----------



## Teutonnen (12. März 2014)

Ouh, überlesen


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2014)

Enermax sollte sich schon sicher sein und nicht nur davon ausgehen.


----------



## Frosdedje (12. März 2014)

Dieser Textabschnitt aus der News ist aber alles andere als eindeutig, denn ein Patent auf eine kombinierte KM/DC-DC Wandler-
PCB kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, ebenso wie eine Verbindung der KM-Platine über Kabel oder Sammelschienen ("bus bars").
Bleibt nur noch am Ende die direkte Verbindung der KM-Anschlüsse für die PCIe und ATX12V/EPS12V-Kabelstränge
mit der Haupt-PCB übrig.


----------



## Shadow Complex (12. März 2014)

Handelt sich vermutlich darum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also DC-DC Wandlung auf KM Platine und außerdem die höherbelasteten 12 Volt Rails mit Direktkontakt zur Hauptplatine.


----------



## Jolly91 (12. März 2014)

Ich bin mal gespannt, was beim Enermax Digifanless mit 550W raus kommt. Bleibt wohl nur übrig 6 Monate zu warten. 

Und Fanless und Multirail wäre fast attraktiver als Single-Rail. 

Wobei ein passives Netzteil nur was in einem Silent-, oder HTPC zu suchen hat.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. März 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Und Fanless und Multirail wäre fast attraktiver als Single-Rail.


 Nee, ist es...

Fanless kannst mit 'nem eigenen Lüfter beheben, Single Fail nicht...


----------



## Jolly91 (12. März 2014)

Bis zu einem gewissen Grad ist es noch akzeptabel. ^^


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Bis zu einem gewissen Grad ist es noch akzeptabel. ^^


 
Und dann hast du immer noch laute Netzteile.


----------



## Jolly91 (12. März 2014)

Da hörst du den Strom in den Leitungen hin und her schwirren.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2014)

Anhand des Geräuschs des Stroms in der Leitung kann ich sagen ob der Strom mit Kohle, Gas, Uran, Wasser, Sonnenlicht oder Wind erzeugt wurde.


----------



## mülla1 (12. März 2014)

Na solange wie der Strom aus Biogas nicht anfängt zu müffeln ist doch alles im petto


----------



## Jolly91 (12. März 2014)

Am Ende bekommt man eine Anzeige wegen Geruchsbelästigung.


----------



## Frosdedje (12. März 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:
			
		

> Also DC-DC Wandlung auf KM Platine und außerdem die höherbelasteten 12 Volt Rails mit Direktkontakt zur Hauptplatine.


Wie schon gesagt, schätze ich, dass Seasonic das Patent auf die direkte Steckerverbindung mit der Haupt-PCB hat.
Bei ersteres mit den DC-DC Wandler spricht dagegen, dass die Enermax Revolution85+ (erste Fassung mit x50W) 
vor dem Erscheinen der ersten X-Serie von Seasonic diese Technik verwendet hatte und dass die CWT PUQ-Plattform von heute das ebenfalls anbietet.
Aber dafür müsste ich in die Patente von Seasonic einsehen können, um festestellen, ob da die Technik ansich oder lediglich eine Verbesserung patentiert wurde.


----------



## Hoopster (12. März 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Da hörst du den Strom in den Leitungen hin und her schwirren.


  hahaaahahaa


----------



## Shadow Complex (13. März 2014)

Hmm wenn man sich aber mal die Anschlüsse für die modularen Kabel ansieht (beim Enermax Digifanless) dann würde es keinen Sinn machen die 12 Volt Anschlüsse direkt von der Hauptplatine abzugreifen. Die Buchsen sind garnicht dementsprechend angeordnet....
Sehr merkwürdig das ganze...

Wenn man sich das Bild im Computerbase Artikel mal ansieht, sieht man auch, dass die KM Platine bis unter die Hauptplatine reicht. Kann ja sein, dass die KM Platine komplett über Brücken mit der Hauptplatine verbunden ist. Kabel sind da nämlich kaum welche zu sehen.

Ist auf jeden Fall schön zu sehen, dass der Primärkondensator in einem passiven Netzteil "nur" mit 85° spezifiziert ist.


----------



## _chiller_ (14. März 2014)

Ich treib grade ein paar unanständige Dinge 

Zwei R9 270(x) hängen mit einem Core i5-3470 an einem Pure Power L8 400W  Die zweite Karte hab ich mit Molex-Steckern ans Netzteil angeschlossen. Im Furmark komme ich mit dem System auf insgesamt 330W, in Spielen können sich beide Karten mit einer R9 290 anlegen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bevor hier gemeckert wird wegen Crossload. Jajaja, ist ja nur zu Testzwecken, trotzdem bin ich über den relativ geringen Stromverbrauch überrascht, ich dachte das L8 würde das nicht packen.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2014)

Die R9 270 ziehen echt nicht viel Strom.
Teste doch mal ein Inter Tech mit 750 Watt.


----------



## _chiller_ (14. März 2014)

Besser nicht, die Sapphire gehört nicht mir 

Das L8 bewegt sich unter Volllast aber schon am Rande der ATX-Norm. 3,3V und 5V bleiben erstaunlicherweise stabil, aber die 12V-Rail geht bis auf 11,45V runter ^^


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2014)

Wie laut ist das Netzteil?


----------



## _chiller_ (14. März 2014)

Kann ich leider nicht genau sagen, da die Sapphire Toxic unter Last ziemlich laut wird. Der Lüfter vom Netzteil dreht sich allerdings etwas schneller als im idle, aber ich gehe nicht davon aus das es großartig laut werden sollte.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2014)

Da kann man jetzt nicht meckern wenn das Netzteil trotz der Last relativ leise bleibt.
Laste mal ein Power Zone voll aus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. März 2014)

Wenn du einen Rechner aber betreibst, leg ihn auf eine isolierende Unterlage. Der Karton in dem das MoBo kam ist dafür z.B. recht gut geeignet.

Eine Antistatische Folie sollte man nicht unbedingt nehmen, da die z.T. leitend sind. Und das killt dir dann die Hardware...


----------



## _chiller_ (14. März 2014)

Naja 330Watt Leistungsaufnahme im Netzteil zu kühlen sollte eigentlich nicht schwer fallen 

@Stefan: Soll ich das MB also direkt auf den Karton legen?


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2014)

Du kannst das Mainboard direkt auf den Karton legen. Kein thema.


----------



## _chiller_ (14. März 2014)

Gut zu Wissen, danke  *umbauen geh*


----------



## Frosdedje (14. März 2014)

Mal ein Gedanke von mir:
Wenn ich mir ab und zu alte Netzteilserien bzw. deren Elektronik anschaue und jewelige rewies durchstöbere, finde ich neben ganz 
ungewöhnliche Aufbauten auch Features und Sachen wieder, die in der heutigen Zeit als neuartig angesehen / beworben werden, 
aber schon lange existierten oder nicht mehr existierten.

Da wäre z.B die Kombination aus zwei 80mm-Lüfter im horizontalen Kühlkonzept, die man heute für den Bau von potentiellen Silent Netzteile
verwenden könnte; vollmodulares Kabelmanagment (wurde sogar mal patentiert); direkte Steckerverbindungen fürs KM mit der Haupt-PCB,
DC-DC Wandler, Wasserkühlung etc. 
Bei Punkt ungewöhnliche PCB-Aufbauten fallen mit spontan die Sandwich-PCBs von Etasis, Impervio, Delta Electronics etc.
ein, die "zwei Netzteile in einen"- CWT PUK-Plattform und besonders die Win-Tact Netzteile bei PC Power & Coolings Turbo-Cool Serie ein.
Das finde ich faszinierend und verwunderlich zugleich.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. März 2014)

No comment...


----------



## Shadow Complex (14. März 2014)

Also dass Chip ein schlechtes Magazin ist, war mir bewusst, aber dass sie auch noch fahrlässige Ratschläge geben, schießt den Vogel echt ab.


----------



## Teutonnen (14. März 2014)

ALTER WTF.. Am Ende macht das noch wer, holt sich nen Stromschlag und stirbt. Ihr wisst schon, Primär-Elkos und so...


----------



## Frosdedje (14. März 2014)

@GeForce-Lover: 
Sehe ich es richtig, dass bei dieser Anleitung nicht mal auf die eventuelle Gefahren bei einen
Lüftertausch und ähnliche Aktionen hingewiesen wurde bzw. Warnhinweise und Vorschritte angegeben wurden?


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2014)

Im Text steht dass man in angeschlossen Zustand nicht die Innereien berühren soll.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. März 2014)

Wirklich ernstzunehmende warnhinweise? Nicht wirklich...


----------



## -sori- (14. März 2014)

Besonders interessant finde ich, dass EBM-Papst als Marke für einen leiseren Lüfter beworben wird...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. März 2014)

DAS Ist in der tat interessant und eigentlich was für  die FAIL-Ecke...


----------



## Shadow Complex (14. März 2014)

Vielleicht wollen die dadurch sicher gehen, dass der nötige Luftstrom erhalten bleibt. Und Lagergeräusche hat man bei 3000 Umdrehungen vielleicht tatsächlich nicht mehr.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. März 2014)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> No comment...


 WTF?! Haben die den Einschlag noch nicht gehört??

Was machen die, wenn jemand DESWEGEN das gleiche Schicksal wie dieser Junge erleidet?!

Weil was viele nicht gerallt haben: Für das, was du schreibst, bist du verantwortlich, wenn das richtiger DRECK ist, kannst du auch dafür zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden!!
Sprich: Du rätst jemanden etwas zu machen, obwohl du weißt, dass es falsch ist und dadurch entsteht demjenigen ein Schaden...
Gut, da wird kaum jemand 'nen Anwalt für einschalten, sobald es aber um körperliche Schäden (=Stromschlag) geht, jemand durch deine Tips (fast) ums Leben kommt, dann schauts anders aus...


----------



## -sori- (14. März 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Vielleicht wollen die dadurch sicher gehen, dass der nötige Luftstrom erhalten bleibt. Und Lagergeräusche hat man bei 3000 Umdrehungen vielleicht tatsächlich nicht mehr.



Ach, was sind schon lächerliche 3000 rpm. 11700 RPM RULES!


----------



## BlackNeo (14. März 2014)

Wie ich schon meinte als Coldhardt das Foto auf Whats-App gepostet hat: Man sollte da ne Sammelklage gegen einreichen und ALLE Käufer der Zeitung warnen, evtl auch in Nachrichten etc.

Denn ich glaube niemand hat Bock dass erst jemand starben muss oder schwerste Verletzungen davonträgt bis Chip deshalb vor Gericht kommt.


----------



## Philipus II (14. März 2014)

****, das ist wirklich übel.


----------



## Hoopster (14. März 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Also dass Chip ein schlechtes Magazin ist, war mir bewusst, aber dass sie auch noch fahrlässige Ratschläge geben, schießt den Vogel echt ab.


 
das sind schwere vorwürfe


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. März 2014)

Letzteres ist aber korrekt. DAS ist GROB fahrlässig. Sowas (Lüftertausch etc.) sollte man nur machen, wenn man Ahnung von der Matreie hat und genau weiß was man tut. Obwohl - nein, dann würde man gleich ein passendes Gerät kaufen


----------



## Coldhardt (14. März 2014)

Schön, dass es meine glorreiche Entdeckung in der Chip bis hierher geschafft hat  
Hoffentlich befolgt keiner diese "Tipps"...


----------



## Hoopster (14. März 2014)

sehr übel das man ein lüfterwechsel empfield! bei einem schweren fehler sollte chip dann auch haftbar gemacht werden! nicht jeder hat ahnung und kann so nicht nur sein pc schrotten sonder auch gesundheitliche schäden von sich ziehen.


----------



## -sori- (14. März 2014)

Ist aber ja auch "völlig normal", dass jeder mal schnell einen Lötkolben aus der Kiste holen kann...


----------



## BlackNeo (14. März 2014)

> bei einem schweren fehler sollte chip dann auch haftbar gemacht werden!



Ich kenne die Rechtliche Lage dazu nicht genau, aber da sie weder auf die Risiken hingewiesen haben noch auf Versicherungstechnische Problemlagen (wenn du nen neuen Lüfter reinmachst ist es modifiziert. Wenn dann mal die Hüte brennt wegen dem Teil zahlt das keine Versicherung.), kann man sie dafür haftbar machen, da sie es selbst besser wissen müssten. Das ist afaik grobe Fahrlässigkeit. Das gibt sogar Haftstrafen wenn dadurch jemand stirbt.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. März 2014)

Eben. Nach einem Lüfterwechsel müsste man eigentlich sogar Hersteller(?) sein...


----------



## BlackNeo (14. März 2014)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Eben. Nach einem Lüfterwechsel müsste man eigentlich sogar Hersteller(?) sein...


 
Jup, nach nem Lüfterwechsel bist du Hersteller.

Dann kannst du dir selber sogar lebenslange Garantie geben


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. März 2014)

Wenn da mal nix schief geht


----------



## poiu (15. März 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Besonders interessant finde ich, dass EBM-Papst als Marke für einen leiseren Lüfter beworben wird...



Nein das ist schon Papt Lüfter waren mal Referenz in PCs, das war so als ich angefangen hab dran zu basteln, Ende der 90er Jahre da ist die CHip wohl auch hängen geblieben und träumt von ehemaligen Ruhm.


zu denn Empfehlungen/Artikel bleibt nur so ein Double FacePalm Bild


----------



## Shadow Complex (15. März 2014)

Hoopster schrieb:


> das sind schwere vorwürfe



Wie soll ich das verstehen? Sry stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. März 2014)

Hoopster schrieb:


> das sind schwere vorwürfe


...die aber der Wahrheit entsprechen...

Fangen wir mal an, aufzuzählen, welche Risiken es gibt:
a) Lebensgefahr durch Stromschlag
b) Brandgefahr
c) Kurzschluss Gefahr, die zu b) führen kann
d) die Haftungsgefahr.

Auf gut Deutsch: Wenn DU am Netzteil rumfummelst, stehst DU für jegliche *Störungen* (und Schäden), die das Netzteil verursacht gerade...
Also: 
Du fummelst an einem Netzteil rum und es entsteht dadurch ein Schaden, haftest DU dafür.
Du fummelst an einem Netzteil rum und es entsteht ein Schaden, der dem Hersteller bekannt ist und bei der Serie öfters auftritt, haftest DU dafür.

Kurzum: Wenn jemand den Rat befolgt und einen Stromschlag bekommt, dadurch einen Herzschrittmacher benötigt und sich einen Anwalt nimmt, hat die Chip ein gewaltiges Problem.

DAS sollte abgemahnt werden und dieses Heft aus dem Handel genommen. Weil das, was sie da machen ist schon wirklich sehr fahrlässig!



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Rechtliche Lage dazu nicht genau, aber da sie weder auf die Risiken hingewiesen haben noch auf Versicherungstechnische Problemlagen (wenn du nen neuen Lüfter reinmachst ist es modifiziert. Wenn dann mal die Hüte brennt wegen dem Teil zahlt das keine Versicherung.), kann man sie dafür haftbar machen, da sie es selbst besser wissen müssten. Das ist afaik grobe Fahrlässigkeit. Das gibt sogar Haftstrafen wenn dadurch jemand stirbt.


Genau das ist der Punkt. Sie machen weder auf die Lebensgefahr noch auf die anderen Gefahren aufmerksam. DAS ist das mindeste, was man dort hätte machen müssen...

Jetzt kann der entsprechende Redakteur nur hoffen, dass aufgrund der Tips dort niemand zu Schaden kommen wird...



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Eben. Nach einem Lüfterwechsel müsste man eigentlich sogar Hersteller(?) sein...


Genau so schaut es aus...
Dazu kommt, dass Netzteile sich einer Sicherheitstechnischen Überprüfung unterzeihen müssen, die für die Zulassung in dem entsprechenden Lande notwendig ist. Wenn man aber größere Modifikationen vornimmt (der Lüfter gehört dazu!), erlischt diese Erlaubnis...

Sprich: Man betreibt ein Gerät ohne Zulassung. DAS ist ganz böse, wenn einem das auffällt...

PS: Eigentlich müsste man sowas dem Verbraucherschutz mal melden...
In Welcher Ausgabe, auf welcher Seite ist das zu finden??


----------



## Coldhardt (15. März 2014)

Deshalb wäre ich auch dafür, dass wir Chip da erstmal Bescheid sagen, und wenn nicht reagiert wird, eine Sammelklage oder so etwas einreichen. Nicht das da wirklich noch was passiert.
Edit: Ausgabe war 02/2014, S.98 glaube ich. Ganz sicher bin ich mir da aber nicht, heut Nachmittag könnte ichs genau sagen.


----------



## Hoopster (15. März 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das verstehen? Sry stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch.



war nicht gegen dich gemeint, finde es sehr dramatisch von einem fachmagazin sowas zu hören!


----------



## Coldhardt (15. März 2014)

OK, hier nochmal nähere Infos zum Chip Fail: Das Ganze steht im Artikel "Reparieren statt Entsorgen" der Ausgabe 02/2014 auf Seite 97 und wurde von einem gewissen Christoph Schmidt verfasst.
Unter den Unterpunkten "PC-Netzteil ruhigstellen" und "Pfeiftöne beenden" (und eventuell auch noch "Monitor: Neue Lampen") werden Tipps zur eigenmächtigen Reparatur von Geräten gegeben, die auch im ausgeschalteten Zustand Bauteile mit teilweise hohen Spannungen enthalten. Dadurch können eventuell tödliche Stromschläge entstehen, allerdings wird dies nicht im Artikel angesprochen und auch auf den Hinweis auf z.B isolierte Handschuhe wird komplett verzichtet. Das außerdem durch die eigenhändige Modifikation die Garantie erlischt und Versicherungen nicht zahlen werden wird ebenfalls nicht erwähnt.


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2014)

Die Ausgabe ist ja schon älter. Gab es in einer der späteren Ausgaben eine Reaktion?
Z.B. in Form von Leserbriefen oder von ergänzenden Artikeln?


----------



## poiu (15. März 2014)

Also die Verbraucherzentrale könnt ihr vergessen, da hab ich schon ein/zweimal was geschickt und die antworten euch nicht einmal 

Aber ich bin erstaunt das ihr über die miese Qualität des Chip Artikels so verwundert seit, war erwartet ihr von einem Download Portal


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. März 2014)

Ich erwarte nicht viel. Aber das ist einfach gefährlich und grob fahrlässig.


----------



## poiu (15. März 2014)

Da widerspreche ich nicht, das ist meiner Meinung auch Fahrlässig


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2014)

Scheint bei Chip aber niemanden zu interessieren und scheinbar wurden sie auch nicht darauf hingewiesen.


----------



## Coldhardt (15. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Ausgabe ist ja schon älter. Gab es in einer der späteren Ausgaben eine Reaktion?
> Z.B. in Form von Leserbriefen oder von ergänzenden Artikeln?


 
Ich habe die nächste Ausgabe auch vor mir liegen, das wurde weder in einem Leserbrief, noch in einem offiziellem Statement behandelt.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. März 2014)

In 04/14 auch nix.


----------



## Shadow Complex (15. März 2014)

Also ich weiß ja nicht ob es eventuell an meinem Browser oder an sonst was liegt, aber könnt ihr auf den kleinen Sprechblasen ("Diskutieren") Button klicken? Bei mir passiert einfach garnichts.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die neue CHIP: Reparieren statt wegschmeißen - News - CHIP


----------



## Jolly91 (15. März 2014)

Lächerlich!


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht ob es eventuell an meinem Browser oder an sonst was liegt, aber könnt ihr auf den kleinen Sprechblasen ("Diskutieren") Button klicken? Bei mir passiert einfach garnichts....


 
Wenn du drauf klickst geht die gleiche Webseite auf die schon offen ist.


----------



## Shadow Complex (15. März 2014)

Das schon aber soll ich mit mir selbst diskutieren? Ich mein bei shizophren Person oder leuten mit multipler Persönlichkeit könnte das schon funktionieren, aber das trifft beides nicht auf mich zu.


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2014)

Wahrscheinlich muss man irgendwo registriert sein damit das aufgeht.


----------



## poiu (15. März 2014)

wau ich glaub es nicht, User die die Chip kaufen ich dachte das wäre ein Mythos


----------



## Abufaso (15. März 2014)

Die Chip lesen mehr Leute als man glaubt  Mich ab und zu inklusive


----------



## Jolly91 (15. März 2014)

Ich les nicht mal die PCGH.

Von den ganzen Magazinen halte ich recht wenig.


----------



## poiu (15. März 2014)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Die Chip lesen mehr Leute als man glaubt  Mich ab und zu inklusive



Ich dachte die liegen nur noch in Bib aus und der Rest sind Admins die vor 10 Jahren vergessen haben ihr Abo abzubestellen 

meine letzte Chip war 2003, aber wir schweife nab


----------



## Hoopster (15. März 2014)

ich finde es nur schon hart das sich niemand sonst bei chip meldet. denke es muss doch auch in deren forum leute mit gesundem menschenverstand geben. wenn nicht viele aber zumindest ein paar. möchte nicht wissen wie viele leuts schon an den nt rum gemacht haben.


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2014)

Chip Forum?


----------



## Hoopster (15. März 2014)

forum oder wtf auch immer


----------



## EvilCloud86 (15. März 2014)

nabend erstmal hab gerade paar netzteile auf ebay gesehen und wollte fragen wie sich die älteren Serien von be quiet schlagen???

Dieses z.B.

Bequiet 580W Netzteil BQT-E7-CM-580W

Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7 - 650W

bräuchte nämlich ein neues Netzteil und die neuen Be Quiet sind recht teuer 

Danke


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. März 2014)

Gebraucht? srsly?


----------



## EvilCloud86 (15. März 2014)

warum nicht meine tastatur war von ebay mein soundsystem etc. bisher nur schnäppchen gemacht und keine probleme ^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. März 2014)

Och mir fällt da so einiges ein...
Du kennst zum Beispiel den Zustand des Gerätes nicht. Dazu sind die Dinger eben schon einige Jahre alt und damit auch nicht mehr wirklich für aktuelle Systeme konzipiert/ausgelegt.


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2014)

EvilCloud86 schrieb:


> nabend erstmal hab gerade paar netzteile auf ebay gesehen und wollte fragen wie sich die älteren Serien von be quiet schlagen???
> 
> Dieses z.B.
> 
> ...


 
Weder das eine noch das andere. Beide sind alt. Zu alt.

Wenns Geld nicht reicht dann kauf preiswerter.
Welche Hardware willst du denn mit dem neuen Netzteil versorgen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. März 2014)

EvilCloud86 schrieb:


> nabend erstmal hab gerade paar netzteile auf ebay gesehen und wollte fragen wie sich die älteren Serien von be quiet schlagen???
> Dieses z.B.
> Bequiet 580W Netzteil BQT-E7-CM-580W
> Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7 - 650W
> ...


1. WAS willst du mit 600W+ Geräten??
2. Ist es absolut bescheuert, solche alten Schinken zu kaufen. Das ist bei Netzteilen absolut NICHT sinnvoll, eben weil sie sehr stark altern, sollte man ausschließlich Neuware kaufen.
Zumal keines von den genannten noch Garantie hat, die Kondensatoren in beiden sind auch nicht soo gut. Und das P7 ist mindestens 5 Jahre alt. Sorry, aber das schreit nach schlägen. Zumal die Rail Verteilung beim P7 ziemlicher Müll ist (CPU macht sich über zwei breit, PCIe hat nur eine Rail)

3. Reicht für deinen Rechner ein gutes 450W Netzteil. Es ist schlicht sinnvoller ein besseres Netzteil zu kaufen, dass für den Rechner (gerade so) ausreichend ist als ein stärkeres. Zum Beispiel 4x0W E9 statt 500W L8...


----------



## poiu (16. März 2014)

schon bei Netzteilen die 1-2 Jahre gebraucht würden wäre ich vorsichtig, so alte Schinken

nenn dei nbuget wir suchen dir was aus mach aber einen neuen Thread hier auf


Lustig alle haben über das Fanless Enermax berichtet, das andere Digitale haben alle Vergessen XD 

http://www.hartware.de/news_60211.html

Von Cougar gibts auch neue sachen und die Diskrepanz zwischen dem V3 konnte ich auch auf der CeBit klären.


----------



## BlackNeo (16. März 2014)

> Lustig alle haben über das Fanless Enermax berichtet, das andere Digitale haben alle Vergessen XD



Genial 

Das Digisilence ist ja geil: 550W und vollmodular, dazu Multirail, hohe Effizienz und Platinum 

Kein modder wird mehr Corsair oder Seasonic Schweißgeräte nutzen müssen


----------



## Hibble (16. März 2014)

Fast richtig..

Die Serie soll nämlich erst mit 850 Watt anfangen. Also ähnlich wie bei den Seasonic Platinum Netzteilen: Die kleineren Netzteile sind passiv, die stärkeren gibts dann mit Lüfter.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. März 2014)

Au mann, wieder so ein Scheiß, der voll auf den US of A Markt ausgerichtet ist...

Und dann wundern sich die Leute, dass sie aufn dt. Markt keinen Fuß rein bekommen...


----------



## Frosdedje (17. März 2014)

poiu schrieb:
			
		

> Von Cougar gibts auch neue sachen und die Diskrepanz zwischen dem V3 konnte ich auch auf der CeBit klären.


Das heißt, es wird demnächst bei den aktuellen Versionen der GX- und/oder CMX-Serie sinnvolle, technische Änderungen (Lastverteilung etc.) kommen?


----------



## poiu (17. März 2014)

Gute Frage Frosdedje, bitte nächste Frage

Ich hab nur herausbekommen das es ein V4 geben wird, schon das hat mich überrascht


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2014)

Version 4?
Also noch billigere Caps?


----------



## Frosdedje (17. März 2014)

poiu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nur herausbekommen das es ein V4 geben wird


Es überrascht mich irgendwie auch, dass Cougar zu der GX- und/oder CMX eine V4-Revision herrausbringen 
wird und zudem war die Veröffentlichung der V3 relativ gesehen vor nicht all zu langer Zeit geschehen.

Was da wohl an Elektronik zukommen wird, lasse ich mal außen vor, aber einepersönliche Vermutung:
Für die V4 wird die gleiche PCB wie in der V3 verwendet, aber für die leistungsstarke Fassungen wird in punkto 
+12V-Leitungen der "Status quo" aus der V3 angestrebt ; Elkoauswahl bleibt unverändert und Effizienzkurven ebenfalls.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Version 4?
> Also noch billigere Caps?


Komm, so schlecht sind die GXen nicht. Das größte Problem (für uns) ist, dass es nur noch 2 Rails hat. Hier wäre es schön, wenn man wieder auf 4 Rails gehen könnte. Danach kommt aber schon der Preis...
Das GX600 V2 haben wir ja am Ende der Lebenszeit auch sehr häufig empfohlen...

Was ich bei den Cougars blöd find, ist halt, dass sie einige unnötige Dinge machen, die eigentlich nix bringen. Zum Beispiel diese ummantelten Kabel. Da würd ich sagen, dass die einfach mal sau teuer sind, dazu steif wie sonstwas. Als ich das GX600 genutzt hab, hab ich auch die Kabel vom alten Cougar CM700 genommen, eben weil die angenehmer zu nutzen waren.

Letztendlich kann man aus der Basis was wirklich tolles machen, man muss es nur wollen und/oder sich das durchrechnen.

PS: Und dann ist da noch diese PR wegen 'japanischer Kondensatoren', wenn die im +5VSB Kreis japanisch wären, würde ich das naserümpfend akzeptieren, so geht das aber gar nicht...


Frosdedje schrieb:


> Was da wohl an Elektronik zukommen wird, lasse ich mal außen vor, aber einepersönliche Vermutung:
> Für die V4 wird die gleiche PCB wie in der V3 verwendet, aber für die leistungsstarke Fassungen wird in punkto
> +12V-Leitungen der "Status quo" aus der V3 angestrebt ; Elkoauswahl bleibt unverändert und Effizienzkurven ebenfalls.


 Also meiner Meinung nach sind die größten Probleme die Kabel und der Preis. Wenn man das hin bekommt, schaut es gar nicht soo schlimm aus.
Das GX-600 V3 ist auch halbwegs leise...

Gut, ein weiterer Punkt ist halt, dass es sie in 600, 800, 1000W gibt und nicht in 500, 700, 1000W. Vielleicht ändert man das auch??


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Komm, so schlecht sind die GXen nicht. Das größte Problem (für uns) ist, dass es nur noch 2 Rails hat. Hier wäre es schön, wenn man wieder auf 4 Rails gehen könnte. Danach kommt aber schon der Preis...



4 Rails wirst du aber wohl nicht mehr sehen.
Bessere Caps könnten sie aber verbauen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das GX600 V2 haben wir ja am Ende der Lebenszeit auch sehr häufig empfohlen...



Ja. Aber doch nur weil der Preis zum Ende hin etwas gesunken ist. Sonst nicht. Cougar ist einfach teurer als andere. 
Komisch wieso.


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. März 2014)

Hab mal ne kurze Frage und dachte, dass es unkomplizierter ist bevor ich dafür extra nen Thread aufmache, mich hier an die Profis wende.
Ich stell momentan aus Altlasten und teilweiße neuen Teilen weils Budget doch arg knapp war nen Pc für meinen Bruder zusammen, da aber nur Geld für nen Prozessor übrig war
bleibt mehr oder weniger nichts anders übrig als auf ein altes Netzteil was ich noch rumfliegen habe zurückzugreifen. Da ich allerdings normalerweiße gegen die Nutzung von "schachen", billigen und 
alten Netzteilen bin, habe das Netzteil nebenbei auch nie bei mir im Betrieb gehabt, wollte ich mal kurz nachfragen ob ich das Netzteil überhaupt für einige Monate nutzen "sollte".

Es handelt sich um ein Ocz StealthxStream 400W aus dem Jahr 2008 / 2009 (?), aufgeschraubt hatte ich es bisher nicht, wenn es nötig ist könnte ich das allerdings auch noch tun.
Wenn man Ocz glauben darf stehen dem Netzteil 2x 12 V Rails mit jeweils 17 bzw 14 A für die Grafikkarte zur Verfügung. Wies mitm Innenleben bzw Schutzschaltungen aussieht habe ich gesagt noch keine Ahnung.
Verbaut werden übrigens: 


 i5-3470
 Asus P8P67 Deluxe
 2x 4 Gb DDR3 Ram
 AMD 5870
 7200 RPM Festplatte mit 640 Gb

Gespielt wird vorwiegend erstmal BF4 wodurch das System auch komplett ausgelastet werden sollte.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. März 2014)

@Dissi

Kauf dir 'nen neues Netzteil. Mit dem alten wirds nur scherereien geben. Bzw es wird nicht lange halten...

Und was ich hier sehe gefällt mir einfach mal überhaupt nicht...
Schaut so von weitem nach CWT aus, das billigste vom billigsten...



Threshold schrieb:


> 4 Rails wirst du aber wohl nicht mehr sehen.


Fürchte ich auch 
Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt...



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. Aber doch nur weil der Preis zum Ende hin etwas gesunken ist. Sonst nicht. Cougar ist einfach teurer als andere.
> Komisch wieso.


Genau das ist DAS Problem bei Cougar. Deren Geräte sind einfach viel zu teuer...
Wenn sie preiswerter wären, könnte man eher mal über diese Teile nachdenken, so aber nicht.


----------



## poiu (17. März 2014)

joop die alte Gurke würde ich für das System nicht nehmen.


Betreff: Cougar

ja leider sind die auch etwas Planlos


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schaut so von weitem nach CWT aus, das billigste vom billigsten...


 
Das ist auch noch CWT wenn du ganz nah ran gehst. 

Ich würde es auch entsorgen.
Die 12V2 Leitung ist für den CPU Anschluss.
An der 12V1 Leitung hängt alles andere.


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. März 2014)

Nutzen möchte ich das Teil auch nicht, da aber Geld für mehr momentan (erster Monat) nicht zur verfügung steht, wäre die einzig andere Möglichkeit das Teil einen Monat brach liegen zu lassen was doch recht schade wäre, bietet das Netzteil den in soweit genug (oder überhaupt )  Schutzschaltungen das es mir im Fall eines Defekts nicht das ganze System weggrillt, wenns sich selber wegböllert ist mir das realtiv schnuppe.


----------



## poiu (17. März 2014)

Also übergangsweise geht das teil, aber Ocen ist nicht drin


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2014)

Probiere es einfach aus. Dann bist du klüger.


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. März 2014)

Werd ich sowieso nicht, die Grafikkarte wird nicht wirklich reichen um die CPU komplett zu befeuern, da allerdings noch der Referenzkühler drauf ist an dem ich auch schon etwas grob mit ner Pfeile dran musste da der Lüfter schon an Schrauben geschliffen hat () sowieso schon zu warm und laut, für mittel ohne AA auf FullHD wirds aber reichen.


----------



## poiu (17. März 2014)

da kotzt sich grade einer aus 

Be Quiet, seine Netzteile und die Garantie - ComputerBase Forum

würde mich nicht wundern wenn der hier auch bald was schreibt


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2014)

Sag ihm doch mal dass er auch hier einen Account aufmachen soll. 
Wir haben hier noch nicht genug BeQuiet Flame Threads.


----------



## Shadow Complex (17. März 2014)

Außerdem hatte das E7 3 Jahre Garantie und nicht nur 2. Hätte er sich hält mal informiert ...


----------



## Frosdedje (17. März 2014)

Wer will was zu meinen Gedanken von Netzteilelektroniken aus der Vergangenheit sagen, welches etwas untergegangen war?


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> da kotzt sich grade einer aus
> 
> Be Quiet, seine Netzteile und die Garantie - ComputerBase Forum
> 
> würde mich nicht wundern wenn der hier auch bald was schreibt


 
Dein Postfach ist voll. 

Und wieso hast du deine Pinnwand gesperrt? 
Jetzt kann man noch nicht mal auf deine Pinnwand posten dass dein Postfach voll ist.


----------



## poiu (17. März 2014)

ich hab meine Pinnwand gesperrt


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> ich hab meine Pinnwand gesperrt


 
Ich kann jedenfalls nicht drauf zu greifen daher poste ich das hier.


----------



## BlackNeo (17. März 2014)

Hibble schrieb:


> Fast richtig..
> 
> Die Serie soll nämlich erst mit 850 Watt anfangen. Also ähnlich wie bei den Seasonic Platinum Netzteilen: Die kleineren Netzteile sind passiv, die stärkeren gibts dann mit Lüfter.



Och neeee....

Da wollte ich mir das Teil kaufen um mal schön sleeven zu können (dann wärs mir auch den Aufpreis wert, weil ich DANN  das In Win 904 mit Glas an beiden Seiten kaufen würde) und dan wirds nur in völlig unnötigen Größen erhältlich sein.....

Passive NTs sind mir nicht geheuer, ich will ein NT was auch 4-5 Jahre hält und nicht eines was ein halbes Jahr nach Garantieende wegen zu heißen Caps die Grätsche macht


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. März 2014)

Passiv ist doch toll


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (17. März 2014)

Passiv ist doch klasse 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipus II (17. März 2014)

Mit so wenig Fakten aber so viel Meinung haben das die Mods gleich mal getrasht. Eine Diskussion auf der Ebene bewirkt wenig.


----------



## -sori- (17. März 2014)

Enermax oder sonst ein Hersteller qualitiativ guter Passiv-Netzteile sollte mal ein Netzteil entwickeln, welches man durch einen eigenen Lüfter erweitern kann, aber auch ohne (halt eben passiv) funktionieren würde.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. März 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> da kotzt sich grade einer aus
> Be Quiet, seine Netzteile und die Garantie - ComputerBase Forum
> würde mich nicht wundern wenn der hier auch bald was schreibt


Mal wieder so ein vollprofi, bei dem mal was kaputt gegangen ist. Und weil da mal was kaputt gegangen ist, muss man den Hersteller, der das kaputte Produkt hergestellt hat, flamen.

Was denn nun die Ursachen dafür sind, spielt dabei ja mal überhaupt keine Rolle, es ist kaputt gegangen, also muss der Hersteller Schuld sein. Und geplante Obszoleszenz muss auch Schuld sein, weil kann/darf ja nich sein, dass der Hersteller unschuldig ist und das ganze von anderen Faktoren kommt...

Allerdings: Die Netzteile haben sich alle mit einem Knall verabschiedet. Das bedeutet, dass sehr wahrscheinlich ein Kondensator hoch gegangen ist.
Und die gehen normalerweise nicht hoch, auch CapXon nach 2 Jahren nicht, die sterben normal eher leise.

Die einzige Erklärung, die man da aufbieten kann ist, dass da irgendwas in seiner Elektrik nicht stimmt und Überspannungen rum schickt!

Das können zum Beispiel auch super tolle Skill Bohrmaschinen sein, oder ähnlicher Dreck. Das kann ein Kühlschrank sein... 
Oder andere Dinge.
Und es muss nicht einmal bei ihm in der Hütte sein, je nach Wohnsituation kanns auch beim Nachbarn sein...


Aber gut, der Hersteller muss geflamt werden, weil man halt keine Ahnung hat und kein Interesse sich weiter zu bilden.


----------



## Jolly91 (18. März 2014)

Aber das sagt schon der Hausverstand, wenn 3 mal in Folge ein Netzteil hoch geht, einfach so, muss es was anderes haben.

Ich kenne einen der nutzt seit 5, oder 6 Jahren ein LC Power Netzteil für seinen E2190 mit meiner 9400GT. Die 8800GT quitierte den Dienst, und die Backofentheorie hält ja auch nur ein paar Wochen. Wen es seinen Ansprüchen genüngt, why not.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (18. März 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> da kotzt sich grade einer aus
> 
> Be Quiet, seine Netzteile und die Garantie - ComputerBase Forum
> 
> würde mich nicht wundern wenn der hier auch bald was schreibt


 
Hat er das nicht schon? Mir kommt das sehr bekannt vor. Ist doch gar nicht lange her dass jemand hier von sehr ähnlichen Vorfällen mit Bequiet NTs berichtet hat.


----------



## ebastler (18. März 2014)

Gibts eigentlich einen richtig ausführlichen Test zum e9 480W CM?
Mit richtig ausführlich meine ich zerlegt, alle relevanten Teile gelistet, Belastungstests etc.

Vor allem ein paar Details zu den Bauteilen würden mich als Hobbyelektroniker reizen


----------



## -sori- (18. März 2014)

Bei Computerbase gibts einen Test.


Gibt es eigentlich eine Liste auf der alle Kondensatoren aufgelistet und der Qualität nach bewertet wurden?


----------



## _chiller_ (18. März 2014)

Ich glaube nicht, da auch die einzelnen Hersteller innerhalb ihrer Serien Qualitätsunterschiede haben. Aber so weit bin ich auch nicht in der Materie drin ^^


----------



## -sori- (18. März 2014)

Ich bin halt auch mehr oder weniger "neu" in der Netzteilbranche. Durch Tests weiss ich mittlerweile, dass es eher schlechte chinesische Caps und bessere Japanische gibt. Das wars aber auch schon...


----------



## Verminaard (18. März 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Mal wieder so ein vollprofi, bei dem mal was kaputt gegangen ist. Und weil da mal was kaputt gegangen ist, muss man den Hersteller, der das kaputte Produkt hergestellt hat, flamen.
> 
> Was denn nun die Ursachen dafür sind, spielt dabei ja mal überhaupt keine Rolle, es ist kaputt gegangen, also muss der Hersteller Schuld sein. Und geplante Obszoleszenz muss auch Schuld sein, weil kann/darf ja nich sein, dass der Hersteller unschuldig ist und das ganze von anderen Faktoren kommt...
> 
> ...


 
Erstmal wieder User beleidigen, top!

Es kann natuerlich nur immer die Elektrik, eine Bohrmaschine,  der Postbote, die Hardware oder sonst was sein, aber nie der Netzteilhersteller. Und natuerlich darf, nein muss sogar ein Netzteil nicht laenger als die Garantiezeit halten, da ja die Netzteile, die Komponenten sind, welche am uebelsten beansprucht werden. Ausserdem bevor bequiet mal eine fehlerhafte Charge hat, sind Elektrik, Mainboard, Grafikkarte, unwissende dumme User, Bohrmaschinen, schweissgeraete, andere Maschinen und nicht zu vergessen der Postbote schuld.

Irgendwie hoert man von dir immer nur das gleiche Lied, wenn bequiet auch nur ein bisschen in der Kritik steht, berechtigt oder nicht.
Untermauert deine glaubwuerdigkeit ungemein.

Eine Sache interessiert mich aber ungemein: wenn wirklich die Elektrik, kuehlschrank Bohrmaschine, whatever schuld sein soll. Wieso gehen da nicht parallel andere empfindliche elektronische geraete gleichzeitig kaputt, sondern nur Netzteile von bequiet?
Diese Leute duerften ja keinen funktionierenden Monitor, flatscreen, Drucker Konsole u.a. mehr haben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. März 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Liste auf der alle Kondensatoren aufgelistet und der Qualität nach bewertet wurden?


 Nein, da viele Hersteller unterschiedliche Qualitätsgrade haben, ist es nicht so einfach.

Das größte Problem ist schlicht: Wie wahr ist das Datenblatt, das die Hersteller angeben?
Und wie sauber sind die Materialien, die bei dem Kondensator eingesetzt wurden?

Entsprechend ist die Qualität einiger Typen sehr inkonsistent, so dass wir hier von einer halbwertzeit von etwa 4 Jahren sprechen. Dazu gehört zum Beispiel CapXon...

Generell sagt man:
Japanische Kondensatoren sind die besten
Taiwanesische Kondensatoren sind OK
Chinesische Kondensatoren gibts von totaler Schrott bis halbwegs brauchbar (SamXon, CapXon z.B.)


----------



## -sori- (18. März 2014)

Ok, Vielen Dank. Woran erkennt man bzw. Wo kann man lesen, welcher Kondensator aus welchem Land kommt?


----------



## ich111 (18. März 2014)

Suchmaschine deiner Wahl benutzen


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. März 2014)

Another FSP Aurum...
Silverstone Strider Essential Gold...


----------



## Frosdedje (19. März 2014)

Über die Elektronik der neuen 80 Plus-Gold Ableger der Silverstone Strider Essential hatte ich schon vor einiger Zeit erfahren 
(irgendwo geschrieben schrieb ich was darüber) bzw. konnte ich, als davon zum ersten Mal davon erfuhr, aus der Lage der 
Essential-Serie und der 80 Plus-Zertifizierung interpretieren.

Aber abgesehen davon:
Silverstone hat die Strider Essentail mit 80 Plus-Zertifizierung bis auf das 400- und 500W-Teil zu EOL erklärt und diese in zwei Nachfolger aufgeteilt 
und zwar in eine Budlet 80 Plus-Gold aka. Strider Essential Gold von 500- bis 700W und in eine Strider Essential Bronze mit 600- und 700W mit 
Sirfa/HighPower-Platine (Erste Einschätzung: entweder Element Bronze oder Element Bronze II)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Und hier hatte HardOCP einen Raidmax Cobra Power 500W mit der Bezeichung RX-500AF-B näher angeschaut.
Elaktronik ist ein Low-Budget Andyson-Gerät (siehe auch: eine Version von Aerocools Value Series) mit klassischer Two Transistor-Schaltung, 
gruppenregulierte Spannungsregelung, JunFu-Elkos sekundär, einen preiswerten Sicherungschip (k.a, ob es Weltrend, Siti oder jemand anders ist).
Performance ist insgesamt gesehen mehr iihhhh als OK d.h zwar Nennleistung lieferbar und Restwelligkeitswerte immerhalb der Specs, aber mangelnde 
Transientenwerte und versprochende Effizienzwerte auf 80 Plus Bronze-Niveau nicht mal ansatzweise erreicht.


----------



## poiu (19. März 2014)

was für Elkos findet man in einem NT das mit " Jap. Elkos" beworben wird, bzw was will man bestimmt nicht finden!

Kleinen  nNippon als Primär und CrapCon wie besch..eidene JunFU!


----------



## xb@x360 (19. März 2014)

Guten Abend mal ne kurze Frage:

Würde ein Be Quiet Pure Power E7 600Watt für mein System reichen (s.h Signatur)? Bzw wenn ich die Pure Power Serie nehme, wie viel Watt müssten es dort sein ?


----------



## ebastler (20. März 2014)

Ich würde ja das E9 480 CM nehmen...
In ein Gaming-System mit hochkarätigen Bauteilen ein Office.Netzteil zu stecken macht mMn wenig Sinn...


----------



## poiu (20. März 2014)

Wenn du es da hast ja jemand abkaufen solltest du es nicht!

Das E7 ist aktuell grenzwertig, ich würde es nur für ältere Systeme verwenden. 

Wen du auf KM verzichten kannst be quiet E9 450W oder LC ower GOld 500W reicht mehr als aus


----------



## Teutonnen (20. März 2014)

Auch mit dem CPU-OC (4.5GHz.. Was braucht der, 1.35V?) zieht die Kiste vermutlich nur 320-340W.


----------



## poiu (20. März 2014)

so mal ein update neben den tollen Elkos gibt es einen Sicherheits IC der die 12 V Leitung nicht überwacht, bei Single Rail ganz großes Kino


----------



## ebastler (20. März 2014)

Auf welches Netzteil bezieht sich das denn? :o


----------



## poiu (20. März 2014)

ist so ein build by CWT relativ neu


----------



## _chiller_ (20. März 2014)

Das Netzteil erfüllt bei mir aktuell alle Erwartungen


----------



## Frosdedje (20. März 2014)

poiu schrieb:
			
		

> Kleinen  nNippon als Primär und CrapCon wie besch..eidene JunFU!





			
				poiu schrieb:
			
		

> ist so ein build by CWT relativ neu


Ich bin sicher, dass es sich um ein Enermax Triathlor Eco handelt, wo im JonnyGURU-Forum ein erstes Foto von der Elektronik hochgeladen wurde.


----------



## poiu (20. März 2014)

Nein  ich spoiler mal etwas da ich selbst noch dran schreibe die PSU ist erst gestern eingetroffen und machte einen wirklich guten erst eindruck, nur reinschauen sollte man woll net 

ist das neue Thermaltake London 550W, Kritik ist schon an Tt weitergegeben worden, bisher keien antwort

http://abload.de/img/tt550wonwfsia.jpg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS guckt mal das tei lhat zeri Fan anschlüsse keine ahnung wozu der zweite Stecker dient FTH markiert


----------



## Philipus II (20. März 2014)

Ich hab das schon auf der CeBIT angemerkt.


----------



## poiu (20. März 2014)

Wobei man mich drauf aufmerksam gemacht hat das man auch über denn  PFC Chip regeln kann hab mir das aber noch nicht genauer angesehen.


----------



## Philipus II (21. März 2014)

Machen Enermax und Corsair bei ihren eigenen abgewandelten CWT-PUQ-Gold-Versionen ähnlich. OPP im PFC-Controller greift fast immer, das ist korrekt.


----------



## poiu (21. März 2014)

ja ich weiß find ich nicht so elegant gelöst


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. März 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> PS guckt mal das tei lhat zeri Fan anschlüsse keine ahnung wozu der zweite Stecker dient FTH markiert


Ich hab da eine Befürchtung, was das sein könnte...

Ganz kurz: das nicht vorhanden sein von dem, was an diesem Anschluss sein müsste ist verdammt schlecht und richtig böse...
Aber mal schauen, ob ich falsch liege (hofen tue ichs ja) ansonsten hätte TT ein episches Problemchen...


----------



## -sori- (21. März 2014)

Ähm, ich steh grad etwas auf dem Schlauch... Was kommt denn dort hin? Der Temperatursensor oder was?


----------



## poiu (21. März 2014)

ja scheint einige Varianten zu sein die dort so denn Lüfter regeln


----------



## Legacyy (21. März 2014)

Hab mal ne kurze Frage zu den  L8 CM Modelle.
Die sind ja mit HEC als Hersteller nicht (mehr) sonderlich gut aufgestellt und auch schon recht alt.

Welche HEC Basis ist das denn genau? Die müsste ja von 2010/2011 irgendwann um den Dreh sein.


----------



## _chiller_ (21. März 2014)

Corsair CS Modular 450W und 550W im Test

Sekundär-Elkos der Marke Elite? Von denen hab ich noch nie gehört, was können die? ^^


----------



## Hibble (21. März 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Hab mal ne kurze Frage zu den  L8 CM Modelle.
> Die sind ja mit HEC als Hersteller nicht (mehr) sonderlich gut aufgestellt und auch schon recht alt.
> 
> Welche HEC Basis ist das denn genau? Die müsste ja von 2010/2011 irgendwann um den Dreh sein.


 
Die Plattform dürfte ziemlich ähnlich zur zweiten Cougar A-Serie sein. Ist also noch durchaus brauchbar.

@_chiller_: Nix gutes. Solange nicht alle Caps von Elite sind und für die Ausgangs-Schienen Teapo Caps eingesetzt wurden, kann man das Ganze noch hinnehmen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. März 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Hab mal ne kurze Frage zu den  L8 CM Modelle.
> Die sind ja mit HEC als Hersteller nicht (mehr) sonderlich gut aufgestellt und auch schon recht alt.
> Welche HEC Basis ist das denn genau? Die müsste ja von 2010/2011 irgendwann um den Dreh sein.


Nee, ist was eigenes. Bzw das L8 war das erste Gerät, dass dieses Design genutzt hat. Es gab später Geräte mit einem ähnlichen Design, zum Beispiel das EVGA 500B ist recht ähnlich. Aber auch HEC nutzt das bei einigen Cougar Modellen...



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Corsair CS Modular 450W und 550W im Test
> Sekundär-Elkos der Marke Elite? Von denen hab ich noch nie gehört, was können die? ^^


Sterben, wie immer.
Hab sie bisher nur in meinem Acer Monitor gesehen, der natürlich recht tot ist, aufgrund von gewölbten Kondensatoren...

Ist halt, wie immer, die Frage wie kritisch das ganze ist...


----------



## ebastler (21. März 2014)

Schaltnetzteile faszinieren mich extrem... Wenn ich mal viel Zeit hab, arbeit ich mich richtig in die Materie ein und bau dann mal was echt cooles^^

Kriegt man die genauen Pläne (Bauteilwerte sind zweitrangig, da es mir um die Funktion geht) zu aktuellen PC-SNTs? Gerade, wie die den hohen Wirkungsgrad hinkriegen, und wie die Feedbacksignale zur Primärseite gelangen, interessiert mich sehr...

Ist ne Klasse ober dem, was ich wohl jemals hinkriegen werde, aber wo soll man lernen, wenn nicht bei den Profis?


----------



## Philipus II (22. März 2014)

An Schaltpläne kommt man reggulär nicht. Ich durfte mal ein Detail auf einem Auszug in Augenschein nehmen, sowas ist dann bereits aber unter NDA.


----------



## belugma (22. März 2014)

Hallo,

welches Netzteil würdet ihr nehmen für das folgende System:
i7-4770k auf 4,5-4,7Ghz in einem Bereich von 1,2-1,35V
ASRock Z87 Extreme 6
Asus Xonar DGX
EVGA Gtx 780 SC ACX auf 1150-1200Mhz
8 GB TeamGroup Elite RAM
4 Gehäuselüfter, 2 CPU-Lüfter 
2TB Seagate Barracuda 
128 Vertex 4
Eine Wasserkühlung wird vielleicht im Sommer eingebaut, also noch Pumpe und 4 weitere Lüfter.

Zur Auswahl stehen das Dark Power P10 650W oder das Enermax Revolution87+ 850W, in Zukunft soll auch mit der übernächsten Grafikkartengeneration SLI in betracht gezogen werden, womit das 650er P10 eigentlich locker reichen müsste. 
Das 850er wäre ja, wenn ich nur eine Karte eingebaut hätte auch zu Ineffizient, oder?
Habe auch auf diversen Seiten gelesen, dass das Revo87+ 850W nicht ganz so leise wäre, stimmt das?


MfG


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (22. März 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Gerade, wie die den hohen Wirkungsgrad hinkriegen, und wie die Feedbacksignale zur Primärseite gelangen, interessiert mich sehr...



Die zwei wichtigsten Maßnahmen für hohen Wirkungsgrad sind sehr schnelle IGBTs oder Mosfets und das Schalten im Nulldurgang der Wechselgröße. Wann was zum Einsatz kommt, ist aber schwer in ein Paar Sätzen zu erklären, so dass man es nachvollziehen kann. Signale zwischen Primär- und Sekundärseiten sind galvanisch getrennt und laufen (meistens) über Optokoppler.



ebastler schrieb:


> Ist ne Klasse ober dem, was ich wohl jemals hinkriegen werde, aber wo soll man lernen, wenn nicht bei den Profis?


 
Wenn du was über allgemeine Funktionsweise und Elektronik der Schaltnetzteile von Profis lernen willst, dann halte dich von diesem Unterforum fern.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. März 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Signale zwischen Primär- und Sekundärseiten sind galvanisch getrennt und laufen (meistens) über Optokoppler.


Seit Jahren, bei jedem halbwegs anständigem Gerät ist das so.
Wenn das Gerät die Trennung über einen Trenntrafo vornimmt, ists entweder steinalt oder Schrott oder beides...
Markenhersteller nutzen seit vielen Jahren Optokoppler in ihren Designs - durchgehend, mindestens seit 2005.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Wenn du was über allgemeine Funktionsweise und Elektronik der Schaltnetzteile von Profis lernen willst, dann halte dich von diesem Unterforum fern.


...sagt der quasi das Ausbauen der Sicherungen bei Schaltnetzteilen für gut befunden hat...
...zumal du nie wirklich wissen kannst, wer oder was der Gegenüber ist...


----------



## ebastler (22. März 2014)

So weit war ich über SNTs auch schon.
Regelung per PWM, Schalttransistoren arbeiten mit ZVS oder ZCS (oder, im Idealfall, beides. Wird das bei Netzteilen verwendet? Ich kenne es nur aus dem HF-Bereich, Class E Endstufen). 
Wird über die Optokoppler noch ein analoges Signal übertragen, wie es früher oft der Fall war, oder wird da nur Sollspannung erreicht/nicht erricht übertragen, und damit der Primärteil an/ausgeschaltet? Bei billigen NTs ist das der Fall (z.B. bei dem einer PS1, das habe ich mal aus Langeweile komplett in einen Schaltplan umgewandelt und analysiert^^), auch bei großen, oder wird da etwas abgestufter geregelt?

Mit den "Profis" meinte ich eigentlich die Netzteilhersteller selbst^^
Ich weiß nicht, wer hier wie viel Ahnung, vor allem aber angewandte Praxiserfahrung zur Technologie hinter den NTs hat.
Um Schaltwandler hab ich mich bislang immer herumgedrückt, aber jetzt brauche ich langsam etwas Wissen in dem Bereich.

Ich brauche z.B. für ein Projekt, das noch in weiter Ferne steht, 40-80V DC (noch genauer festzulegen) mit einem aufmodulierten Musiksignal (also AM).
Der einfachste Weg, dies zu erreichen, ist mMn ein Netzteil (12V oder 24V Servernetzteile bieten sich wegen ihres geringen Preises bei hoher Leistung und Robustheit an), gefolgt von einem Schaltwandler, der das Musiksignal per PWM auf die Ausgangsspannung aufmoduliert.
Galvanische Trennung brauche ich in dem Fall keine.

Eleganter wäre natürlich ein Netzteil, das diese Spannung direkt aus dem Netz generiert, ohne den Umweg über das Server-NT, aber das ist so schon schwierig genug sauber umzusetzen (und in einem Leistungsbereich von ca. 100W).
Erstens sind 320V DC als Primärspannung ganz eine andere Hausnummer als 12/24V, zweitens muss es dann galvanisch getrennt sein, was den bau auch nicht leichter macht.

Schauen, ob wer errät, was das mal werden soll 
Tipp: Die Spannung mit aufmoduliertem Audiosignal ist wieder nur die Versorgungsspannung für etwas Anderes^^

Wie ihr seht mache ich meinem Nick alle Ehre


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (23. März 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Seit Jahren, bei jedem halbwegs anständigem Gerät ist das so.
> Wenn das Gerät die Trennung über einen Trenntrafo vornimmt, ists entweder steinalt oder Schrott oder beides...
> Markenhersteller nutzen seit vielen Jahren Optokoppler in ihren Designs - durchgehend, mindestens seit 2005.


 
...oder es ist kein PC-NT mit hoher Leistung und dient ganz anderen Zwecken. Da ich nicht alle NTs dieser Welt kenne, ganz im Gegentei - ich kenne eher Wenige, will ich nichts pauschalisieren. Allgemein können nun mal auch Übertrager verwendet werden. Ob und wo das so ist, spielt für mich keine Rolle, denn meine Aussagen beziehen sich nicht auf irgendein konkretes NT. Und mal ehrlich: Hätte ich geschrieben, dass es ausschließlich über OKs gemacht wird, hättest du mit Sicherheit widersprochen und die Übertrager ins Spiel gebracht, ist doch so? Also, was sollen diese Spielchen schon wieder?



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...sagt der quasi das Ausbauen der Sicherungen bei Schaltnetzteilen für gut befunden hat...


 
Wenn du auch nur einen Satz findest, der diese Behauptung belegt... . Ansonsten tu ich das einfach als Verleugnung ab.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...zumal du nie wirklich wissen kannst, wer oder was der Gegenüber ist...



Am Anfang vielleicht nicht, aber später schon, außer einer sich die größte Mühe gibt seine wahren Fähigkeiten und Wissen zu verbergen und geheim zu halten.



ebastler schrieb:


> Wird das bei Netzteilen verwendet?



Ja.



ebastler schrieb:


> Wird über die Optokoppler noch ein analoges Signal übertragen, wie es  früher oft der Fall war, oder wird da nur Sollspannung erreicht/nicht  erricht übertragen, und damit der Primärteil an/ausgeschaltet?



Auch hier gilt natürlich: Ich kenne nicht alle NTs dieser Welt und mit neuesten NTs habe ich nichts mehr zu tun. Was da alles los ist kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aber allgemein werden auch Regelkreise mit OKs realisiert, also auch analoge Werte übertragen.



ebastler schrieb:


> Mit den "Profis" meinte ich eigentlich die Netzteilhersteller selbst^^



Zumindest von Bequiet könnten hier welche sein - mein Verdacht. Allerdings keine solche, die dir die verwendete Technologien soweit erklären können, dass du danach in der Lage wärest, einen Schaltwandler moderner Art selbst zu berechnen, zu dimensionieren oder aufzubauen, falls du selbst davon keine Ahnung hast. Wäre ja noch schöner wenn ein Hersteller sein Knowhow in einem Forum offen legen würde.



ebastler schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wer hier wie viel Ahnung, vor allem aber angewandte Praxiserfahrung zur Technologie hinter den NTs hat.



Es gibt hier grundsätzlich zwei Fronten: Die eine, die einfach nahezu alle Fakten über nahezu alle PC-NTs kennt, wie z.B. Größe, Farbe, ESR, angebliche Lebensdauer, Herstellungsort, und vielleicht sogar die Permittivitätszahl des Dielektrikums eines Elkos, der in irgendeinem NT eingesetzt wurde; kennt die Länge und die Breite der Leiterbahn zwischen dem Gate des IGBTs des PFC und PWM Kontrollers in einem bestimmten NT - und all solche Sachen, versteht jedoch keine physikalischen Zusammenhänge zwischen elektrischen Größen. Bei der fließt dann die Spannung und der Strom liegt an. Und dann gibts die Andere, die genau umgekehrt ist - dazu gehöre dann wohl ich. Ich habe kein Plan ob z.B. im Bequiet Dark Power Pro 10 ein Resonazwandler, Vollbrücke, Halbbrücke oder sonstige Topologie zum Einsatz kommt; ich habe keine Ahnung welche Kapazität der Glättungselko auf der +12V V1 hat; ich habe keine Ahnung welche XY-Koordinate auf dem PCB eine Bohrung für den Kühlkörper des Aufwärtswandlers des PFC hat; ich habe keine Ahnung von welchem Hersteller der Längsregler von der -12V-Rail stammt und welche Verlustleistung dieser hat, aber ich kann, wenn es sein muss, z.B. einen Boost Converter berechnen, dafür Bauteile dimensieonieren, diesen aufbauen, erproben und eventuelle Fehler darin finden. Oder einen PI-Regler mit OPAMPs aufbauen und deren Betriebswerte mit einem µC kontrollieren; eine Datenschnittstelle schaffen, über die ich das Ganze mit Daten füttere oder dessen Betriebszustände überwache. Ich kann einen Schaltplan entwerfen und ein PCB-Layout erstellen und Gerberdaten davon erzeugen, die ein Leiterplattenhersteller braucht, um eine Leiterplatte herzustellen.



ebastler schrieb:


> Schauen, ob wer errät, was das mal werden soll
> Tipp: Die Spannung mit aufmoduliertem Audiosignal ist wieder nur die Versorgungsspannung für etwas Anderes^^



Willst du sowas wie einen Telefon bauen? Kein Plan wofür man sonst Spannungsversorgung mit aufmoduliertem Audiodaten braucht. Wie hoch und wie stark ist der Signalpegel? Was sicher ist, dass das Audiosignal von der Ausgangsspannung eines Schaltwandlers entkoppelt eingespeist werden muss, da sonst die NT-Regelung "ausrastet". Oder wenn Signalquelle zu schwach ist, wird das Signal einfach platt gemacht. Außerdem hat ein Schalt-NT schon an sich eine gewisse Restwelligkein - es ist keine Batterie, die vollig glatte Gleichspannung liefert und je nach Lastzustand ändert sich diese auch. Hast du schon ein Konzept, wie du das realisieren willst? Schaltplan zu sehen wäre echt spannend.



ebastler schrieb:


> Wie ihr seht mache ich meinem Nick alle Ehre



Dann schau auch hier rein. Bist du eventuell in einem Forum wie Mikrocontroller.net ?


----------



## poiu (23. März 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Mit den "Profis" meinte ich eigentlich die Netzteilhersteller selbst^^



dann musst du dich direkt nach Taiwan wenden, FSP, Seasonic, ..

@Spiritus 

hat Sprit nicht 97 Umdrehungen


----------



## _chiller_ (24. März 2014)

So, nach meinem Netzteiltest mit dem LC-Power habe ich die Erlaubnis bekommen das Netzteil weiter zu geben. Ich habe einen Bekannten der einen kleinen Server besitzt in dem lauter alte Festplatten stecken. Der Server läuft wohl 24/7 durch, als Netzteil kommt allerdings ein altes Trust von 2008 zum Einsatz. Ich habe ihn natürlich vor den Risiken gewarnt, aber aus Geldmangel hat er sich noch kein neues Netzteil gekauft.
Jetzt hab ich mit ihm den Deal gemacht das er das LC-Power umsonst bekommt, wenn er mir im Gegenzug sein altes Trust zuschickt. Heute ist es eingetroffen, das Ergebnis seht ihr nun 

Es handelt sich um ein Trust PW-5250, hergestellt Mitte 2008. Das Netzteil wird tatsächlich noch verkauft!

Das Trust wurde in einem Raucherhaushalt verwendet, entsprechend sieht auch der Zustand aus. Dies ist auch ein Grund warum ich es nicht in Betrieb nehmen werde, da ich Nichtraucher bin. Nach dieser Untersuchung werde ich die äußeren Kabel des Netzteils abschneiden und das Netzteil da hinschicken wo es hingehört: In den Sondermüll.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Netzteil wirkt auf dem ersten Blick sehr klein, der Lüfter ist ein 120mm Modell. Die glänzende Oberfläche des Netzteils sieht ziemlich schick aus, wobei sich das Nikotin schon großflächig breit gemacht hat.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Aufkleber. Satte 192W auf der 12V-Schiene zeugen nicht grade von einem modernen Netzteil. Trust hat hier einfach alle Schienen zusammen gerechnet, in der Realität dürfte dem Netzteil spätestens bei 250W Belastung die Puste ausgehen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kabel. Nun ja, keine PCI-E Stecker für die Grafikkarte, kaum SATA-Stecker und viele Floppy, sowie Molex-Stecker. 2008 galten eben noch andere Maßstäbe 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lüfter. Der Staub ist sehr klebrig und lässt sich kaum entfernen, daher Sorry für die "Unordnung" 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Innenleben. Der Staub hat sich großflächig breit gemacht und verdeckt eigentlich jedes Bauteil. Oben rechts sieht man die passive PFC-Spule, da war schon 2008 nicht mehr zeitgemäß.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Primärseite. Zu den Caps komme ich gleich noch :>





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Sekundärseite, viele Bauteile, viel Chaos. Trotzdem wurden einige Bauteile nicht realisiert, viele Stellen auf der Platine bleiben frei. Oben sieht man die Eingangsfilterung mit einer Spule, einem X-Kondensator und zwei Y-Kondensatoren. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Primärcaps kommen von der Marke Fuhjyyu und sind mit 680 Mikrofarad bei 200V spezifiziert. Fuhjyyu ist nicht für seine hochwertigen Caps bekannt, eher im Gegenteil.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Sekundärseite kommen durchgehdn Caps mit der Aufschrift "BH" zum Einsatz(mit Pfeil markiert). Diese Marke kenne ich nicht, kann da jemand mehr zu sagen?
Oben rechts könnte sich ein Chip mit den Schutzschaltungen befinden, dieser wurde allerdings zur Hälfte vom Hersteller zu gekleistert. Die Aufschrift des Chips lautet: "EST7610", mehr konnte ich nicht entziffern. Google brachte mich darauf auf einen Chip von Enhanced, der als "Voltage Regulator" beziffert wird. Schade, doch keine Schutzschaltungen ab Bord  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Schutzschaltung hat sich dann doch noch auf die Platine retten können, eine Schmelzsicherung. Mehr konnte ich aber nicht finden, das Netzteil kann man also spätestens an dieser Stelle als "Chinaböller" zertifizieren. Ein Wunder das seit 2008 alles gut ging.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen Hersteller konnte ich auf der Platine nicht entdecken, dieser traute sich wohl nicht seinen Namen dafür her zu geben. Eine Platinenbezeichnung habe ich dann doch noch entdecken können, diese lautet: XHY-400QS-BC REV 1.2
Google brachte mich an dieser Stelle allerdings nicht weiter.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch einmal zur Sekundärseite, die 12V-Rail die Trust verspricht ist tatsächlich vorhanden  Es wäre auch noch Platz für eine zweite 12V-Rail gewesen, die Trust aber nicht nutzt. So bleiben auf der Platine so einige Stellen frei.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommen wir nun zur Lötqualität. Nun ja, toll siehts hier nicht aus, viele Stellen wirken zu heiß gelötet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kabelenden wurden professionell gekürzt, indem sie einfach zur Seite gebogen wurden.


So spätestens jetzt sollte eigentlich jeder merken, das man nicht am Netzteil sparen sollte. Für 20-25 Euro bekommt man eben nur das was man bestellt


----------



## _chiller_ (24. März 2014)

Das war ein Fail...


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2014)

Sehr schick. 

Könntest du aber einen Mod fragen ob er deinen Post in einen neuen thread auslagert?
Würde ich persönlich besser finden. 
Dann könnte man das noch mal direkt belabern ohne den Netzteil Thread hier abzulenken.

Und bitte Fotos mit einer höheren Auflösung. Ich kann praktisch nichts erkennen.


----------



## _chiller_ (24. März 2014)

Ja ich arbeite noch an den Bildern, das ist ja hier in diesem Forum immer eine Qual -.-


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2014)

Einfach ein neues Album erstellen. Dort dann die großen Bilder hochladen und dann im Post verlinken.
Klappt eigentlich recht gut.


----------



## poiu (24. März 2014)

ich seh nix da ist zuviel staub drauf


----------



## _chiller_ (24. März 2014)

So jetzt sollten die Bilder gut sichtbar sein


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. März 2014)

Warum nicht einfach den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Durch den ganzen Staub und so sieht man nicht wirklich was...


 
Sehe ich genauso.

Und nachdem du es ausgeblasen hast guckst du mal wie es sich unter Last verhält.
Also einfach 100 Lüfter anklemmen und dann kurz schließen.


----------



## Shadow Complex (24. März 2014)

XHY ist der Netzteilhersteller.


----------



## _chiller_ (24. März 2014)

Sind die gut? Ach was frag ich, ich kenne die Antwort ja schon 

So ich hab nochmal Bilder gemacht. Die Platine hab ich mal aus dem Gehäuse entnommen, so kann ich bessere Bilder schießen. Der Nikotin-Staub klebt ganz schön, sodass ich nicht alles entfernen konnte. Staubfreier gings nicht 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Platine im Überblick.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der vermutete Chip mit den Schutzschaltungen, der sich als Voltage Regulator entpuppte.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein weiterer Chip. Bezeichnung: AZ7500BP-E1





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Platinenbezeichnung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kondensatoren auf der Primärseite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die zweite 12V-Rail die nicht realisiert wurde.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Stecker der zur Eingangsfilterung führt plus die Schmelzsicherung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Trafos falls das noch interessant sein sollte.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Caps auf der Sekundärseite hatten diese Bezeichnung. Welcher Hersteller ist das?



Habt ihr noch Vorschläge was ich fotografieren soll? In Betrieb nehmen werd ich das Teil nicht, ich hab nur mein Testsystem und das brauche ich noch


----------



## poiu (24. März 2014)

joop steht auch drauf

http://www.xhy-power.com.cn/


----------



## Legacyy (24. März 2014)

Ein PCB, das für 400W gebaut ist und als 520W verkauft wird? Super 

Erinnert mich irgendwie an das Combat Power 750W. Ist auch von XHY mit nem PCB, was für 500W ausgelegt ist.


----------



## poiu (24. März 2014)

nee da waren es auch 400W bis 500W

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...mbat-power-750w-oder-preiswert-vs-billig.html

aber ich würde sagen 500W wen du alle augen zudrückst auch die Hühneraugen


----------



## _chiller_ (24. März 2014)

Blöd nur das das Netzteil niemals 400W leisten wird, das wird vermutlich schon bei 250W platzen


----------



## Legacyy (24. März 2014)

Daher hab ich die 500W 
Da ist noch die geringe Hoffnung da, dass es 500W sind und nicht weniger.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. März 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-diskussionsthread-zu-netzteilen-img_2530.jpg
> Der vermutete Chip mit den Schutzschaltungen, der sich als Voltage Regulator entpuppte.


Nein, das IST der Protection IC, guggsu hier

Hat halt die üblichen Powergood Input, Ground, Fault Protection Latch Output Pin, Protection Detector Function On/OFF Control Input Pin, 3,3V Input Pin, 5V Input Pin, Supply Voltage/12V Input Pin, Power Good Output Pin.
Also der übliche Crap 8-Beiniger Sicherungs IC, der aufn Müll gehört, aber nicht in ein Netzteil...

Also nur UVP und OVP...

Kurzum: gewaltiger Schrott, den du da hast...



_chiller_ schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-diskussionsthread-zu-netzteilen-img_2531.jpg
> Ein weiterer Chip. Bezeichnung: AZ7500BP-E1


Das is der Steuerchip, wohl in einer ziemlich einfachsten Ausführung, die NICHT für ATX SMPS gedacht ist...


----------



## _chiller_ (24. März 2014)

Gut zu wissen, der erste Link ist bei mir allerdings 403 forbidden.

Ich kenne mich mit Steuerungschips nicht gut aus und muss die Bezeichnungen nun mal alle ergooglen. Das ich da öfters falsche Infos bekommen sollte, dürfte klar sein. Gibt es sowas wie eine Datenbank für solche Chips?

Achso, kann jemand was zu den Caps auf der Sekundärseite sagen? Mir sind die Caps unbekannt, zumindest der Aufdruck.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. März 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, der erste Link ist bei mir allerdings 403 forbidden.
> Ich kenne mich mit Steuerungschips nicht gut aus und muss die Bezeichnungen nun mal alle ergooglen. Das ich da öfters falsche Infos bekommen sollte, dürfte klar sein. Gibt es sowas wie eine Datenbank für solche Chips?


Hast du auch nach EST7610 gegoogelt? Das hab ich getan, dabei war der erste Link gleich zu einem Datenblatt, das aber nicht besonders ausführlich ist. Also nicht gerade ein Grund zur Hoffnung und eher ein Zeichen, dass es billigster Schrott ist...



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Achso, kann jemand was zu den Caps auf der Sekundärseite sagen? Mir sind die Caps unbekannt, zumindest der Aufdruck.


 BH ist idR ziemlicher Schrott. Wundert mich, dass die noch nicht alle aufgegangen sind...
Naja, vielleicht sinds auch Modelle, die nicht hoch gehen...


----------



## ebastler (24. März 2014)

Hey, das ist n Klon vom TL494 von TI 

Das ist so ziemlich der Klassiker in Bastlerkreisen... Sehr simpel, wenig Beschaltung, ermöglicht Spannungsregelung und Stromregelung (z.B., da zwei Error Amps) und mit etwas Zusatzbeschaltung eine OVP oder OCP, oder beides.

Finde den ganz nett, aber zeitgemäß ist der nicht mehr, und als Klon schon gar nicht...


----------



## _chiller_ (24. März 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hast du auch nach EST7610 gegoogelt? Das hab ich getan, dabei war der erste Link gleich zu einem Datenblatt, das aber nicht besonders ausführlich ist. Also nicht gerade ein Grund zur Hoffnung und eher ein Zeichen, dass es billigster Schrott ist...


 Ich hab EST 7610 mit einem Leerzeichen getrennt, da findet man schon ganz andere Suchergebnisse. Ich bin dann hier gelandet:
EST 7610 datasheet & application note - Datasheet Archive


----------



## poiu (26. März 2014)

Was man so beim Frühjahrsputz alles so findet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber darum ging es nicht hatten wir hier kürzlich nicht so eine Papst lüfter diskusion, PCGH hat die mal sogar getestet  ausgabe 9/2004 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. März 2014)

muss aber ganz schön alt sein, das Teil...
Da is ja sogar noch 'nen alter Sanyo Denki Silent Wings 80mm drin. Also der wo noch aus Topower Zeiten stammen tat...


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2014)

endlich hat sich mal jemand als Computer Bild Leser geoutet.


----------



## poiu (26. März 2014)

Ja hab kein Problem zu sagen das ich die damals gelesen hab, jedenfalls paar mal als ich auf PC umgestiegen bin und für 50cent  für alle die zu jung sind sich an di DM zu erinnern


----------



## RofflLol (27. März 2014)

Ich möchte nicht extra ein neues Thema anfangen. Ist das Schlimm wenn man ein Netzteil auserhalb des Gehäuses verwendet ?? Weil bei mir isses so, das der Lüfter die Heiße Luft aus den Gehäuse zieht und das Netzteil nicht wirklich die eigenen Komponenten Kühlt.. Also wie ein Gehäuse wo das Netzteil die Frischluft ansaugt und wieder nach ausen abgibt.... Ich würde den PC gerne auch mal zu lassen damit nicht alles Verstaubt... Hab heute ein neuen Lüfter gekauft.... Und durch das Netzteil macht eben alles kaputt weil das Gehäuse erst schon recht klein ist.... Geht das dass man das Netzteil auch auserhalb betreibt ??? also zB auf dem Tisch oder direkt auf dem Gehäuse ???


----------



## Teutonnen (27. März 2014)

Nö ist egal. Aber in der Regel sollten Netzteile mit dem Lüfter nach "aussen"(weg von der Hardware) eingebaut sein, geht das bei deinem Case nicht?


----------



## RofflLol (27. März 2014)

Ne das siehr so aus warte


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2014)

Ist dein Netzteil oben im Case verbaut?


----------



## RofflLol (27. März 2014)

Ja, leider...


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2014)

Das macht doch nichts.
Dann fungiert das Netzteil bei deinem Case auch als Case Entlüftung.
Bau es also wieder dort ein wo es hin gehört.


----------



## RofflLol (27. März 2014)

Naja das nervt aber find ich, da es im PC trz sehr heis is


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2014)

Ja eben. Und das Netzteil saugt die warme Luft aus dem Case.

Was für ein Case hast du überhaupt? Hast du keinen extra Hecklüfter drin?
Was ist mit dem Front Lüfter?


----------



## RofflLol (27. März 2014)

Hab heck und Front lüfter die arbeiten ja, auch das netzteil und es bleibt trz nt auch heis


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2014)

Dann wirf dein LC Power endlich weg.


----------



## Shadow Complex (27. März 2014)

Dein Hecklüfter bläst aber wohl hoffentlich die Luft aus dem Gehäuse oder? Kann ich mich irgendwie düster an ein Bild deines PCs erinnern bei dem der Lüfter Luft ins Gehäuse gepustet hat.

Was erwartest du eigentlich vom Boxed Kühler? Der Prozessor bleibt zwar innerhalb der Spezifikationen aber heiß wird er trotzdem. Da bringt einem dann auch das beste Gehäuse oder eine Armada Gehäuselüfter rein garnichts.

PS: Warum kann man deine Posts eigentlich so schwer lesen? Ich hoffe jetzt mal du hast keine Legasthenie aber den Eindruck bekomme ich.


----------



## RofflLol (27. März 2014)

Nein


----------



## RofflLol (27. März 2014)

Ja ehm, der pustet die Luft raus und nicht rein. Jetzt bleibt mein Gehäuse endlich Kühl!


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2014)

Du hattest den Hecklüfter echt so eingebaut dass er die Luft ins Case blies?


----------



## Teutonnen (27. März 2014)

Dann isses kein Wunder


----------



## Shadow Complex (27. März 2014)

Besonders wertvoller Doppelpost: Nein


----------



## SimonS (29. März 2014)

Servus,

frage an euch, ich spiele derzeit mit dem gedanken mir eine zweite GTX 680 reinzubauen, um genau zu sein eine POV  GTX 680 Beast, die ab werk ca 20% schneller rennt als eine normale.

Als NT kommt ein Enermax Modu 82  520W zum Einsatz.

Ich habe eben mal gemessen:

Idle: 95W
Prime95: ca. 250W
Prime + Furmark: ca 400W (schwankend zwischen 395 und 405)

Pakt das NT eine zweite Grafikkarte? Normal sind ja Grafikkarten und CPU nie wirklich zu 100% zusammen ausgelastet wie bei dem Test eben. Wird knapp könnte aber gehen oder?

mfg
Simon


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2014)

Das Modu gab es in verschiedenen Wattklassen. Welches hast du denn? Das 625er dürfte eigentlich reichen, auch wenn gleich wieder jemand kommt und meint dass das NT ja eh uralt und deswegen zu ersetzen sei.


----------



## SimonS (29. März 2014)

Ach du schreck, eigentlich wollte ich das natürlich auch mit reinschreiben, ist ein 520W


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2014)

Dann reicht es nicht.


----------



## SimonS (29. März 2014)

Danke, aber mit welcher Begründung ?


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2014)

Die GTX 680 geht an die 200W Verbrauch und du hast im Peak(der Furmark+Prime Verbrauch wird zwar in Spielen nicht dauerhaft erreicht, Peakweise aber durchaus)  nurnoch 120W Luft.
Wahrscheinlich würde das System zwar anlaufen, du könntest dich aber auf "unerklärliche" Abstürze einstellen.


----------



## RofflLol (29. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du hattest den Hecklüfter echt so eingebaut dass er die Luft ins Case blies?


 
Nein nein. den habe ich schon so eingabut das der Luft rauspustet... Ich habe noch einen 2ten 80mm Lüfter vorne der die Luft einsaugt und der andere Saugt die lüft wieder raus... Der Schwarze Lüfter der ganz uinten ist saugt lust an und der weiße saugt die luft "Raus" ich weis nicht obs ein Perfekter Luftstron ist aber naja der PC bleibt Kühl


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> auch wenn gleich wieder jemand kommt und meint dass das NT ja eh uralt und deswegen zu ersetzen sei.


 
So ist es.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. März 2014)

Mal ein extremer Fall von 'am Netzteil gespart':
3DCenter Forum - "A disk read error occurred"? Finde Fehler nicht!

Da ist man doch echt sprachlos, bei DEM Netzteil. (von dem es übrigens mehrere Versionen gibt. Eine mit 44A auf +5V und eine mit nur 30A)...


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2014)

Das Netzteil ist doch erst 10 Jahre alt. Da geht noch was.


----------



## _chiller_ (29. März 2014)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage bezüglich der Primärelkos:

Ich hab hier nen Netzteil mit 450W (davon 360W auf den 12V Schienen). Auf dem Primärelko steht 220yF-420V . Mir sind die Bezeichnungen noch nicht ganz klar, ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht, wo werden hier die Grenzen gesetzt? Ich hoffe mich könnte in der Hinsicht jemand aufklären


----------



## ich111 (29. März 2014)

Mehr Spannung und Temperaturfestigkeit ist bei nem CAP immer gut, weil der dann mehr mitmacht. Die Kapazität ist eine andere Sache: Je größer desto besser kann der CAP filtern und die hold up Time ist besser, aber darunter leidet die Effizienz


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. März 2014)

220µF bei einem 450W Netzteil schaut so von weitem recht knapp aus. Wenn du es genau wissen willst: Schau dir einfach mal andere Geräte an.
Bei 550W hast du um die 350-400µF üblicherweise...

Bei Kondensatoren hast ja 3 Hauptfaktoren, die auf dem Kondensator drauf stehen:
Kapazität (in µF)
Spannungsfestigkeit
Temperaturfestigkeit
Das, was ich111 sagte, ist grundsätzlich richtig, aber: ein guter 85°C Kondensator kann genau so lange leben wie ein schlechter 105°C Kondensator.

Aber am Primärelko solltest du dich nicht allzu sehr aufhängen. Wenn das Teil schlecht ist, wirds dennoch mehrere Jahre überleben, wenn er keine Überspannung ertragen muss. (DAS ist der Knackpunkt!)
Es wird hier gerne aus Marketinggründen ein 105°C Typ eines Japanischen Unternehmens verbaut, was gelinde gesagt bullshit ist, wenn die Sekundären Kondensatoren nicht mindestens gleichwertig sind!

Wichtig ist dieser Kondensator nur insofern als dass er ein Spannungspuffer ist, der nur so lange halten muss, bis die USV an ist - 16ms, laut Spec. Mehr braucht er nicht zu können.


----------



## _chiller_ (29. März 2014)

Ok, danke für die Erläuterung. Ist insgesamt ein eher günstiges chinesisches Modell mit 85°C Temperaturfestigkeit, aber wir reden hier gerade von einem Netzteil das ab 37 Euro erhältlich ist. Insgesamt hat der Hersteller das aber schon schlau gelöst, näheres gibts dann in den nächsten Tagen als Review


----------



## ebastler (29. März 2014)

Jedes Mal, wenn ich in mein Case schau, reg ich mich über die Babyblauen 6-Pins von dem verfluchten e9 480W CM auf -.-
Mussten die dem Netzteil wirklich babyblaue Anschlüsse verpassen?
Sonst ist es super - leise, unauffällig, technisch locker ausreichend für meinen PC.

Aber diese verfluchten Stecker auf der GPU


----------



## Legacyy (29. März 2014)

Dann mal se mit nem schwarzen Edding an


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Mussten die dem Netzteil wirklich babyblaue Anschlüsse verpassen?


 
Mich nervt es dass sie nicht grell orange sind.


----------



## Shadow Complex (29. März 2014)

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - mod/smart VGA Power Connector 6+2Pin Stecker - Schwarz mod/smart VGA Power Connector 6+2Pin Stecker - Schwarz 82362


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. März 2014)

warum raten hier so viele Leute dieses Netzteil weiter zu nutzen?
Verstehe ich nicht...
Vorallen da das ein Gerät ist, bei dem sich der Hersteller nicht wirklich präsentiert...


PS: ihr braucht euch da nicht reggen, um posten zu können...


----------



## ebastler (30. März 2014)

Da ist ja mal wieder ein Expertenhaufen versammelt 

BTW: Den da 3DCenter Forum - Suche günstige Grafikkarte für skyrim kennen wir doch?^^


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (30. März 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Auf dem Primärelko steht 220yF-420V . Mir sind die Bezeichnungen noch nicht ganz klar, ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht, wo werden hier die Grenzen gesetzt?


 
Allgemein gibt die Kapazität eines Kondensators an, welche Ladungsmenge pro Volt gespeichert werden kann. Der Spannungswert ist die Durchslagsfestigkeit des Dielektrikums. Für den konkreten Fall heißt es: Auf 420V geladen kann dieser Elko rund 90mA 1s lang liefern, wenn er mit konstantem Strom entladen wird - oder eben 90A 1ms (theoretisch), also keineswegs wenig - absolut gesehen. Der Zwischenkreis eines NTs läuft üblicherweise mit 350V - 400V. Ob die Kapazität des Zwischenkreiselkos für dieses NT ausreichend ist, hängt nicht nur von der Leistung des NTs ab, sondern auch von der Schaltfrequenz des Aufwärtswandlers. Je höher F, desto kleiner darf C sein. Man kann also nur dann sagen, ob 220µF zu wenig ist, wenn man weiß mit welcher Frequenz das Ding läuft und welche Ausgangsleistung benötigt ist.


----------



## ebastler (30. März 2014)

400V? Sollten das nicht 310VDC sein?
220VAC gleichgerichtet kommt man ja in etwa auf 310V....


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (30. März 2014)

Im SB schon. Dann sind es nur etwa 320V - Gleichrichtwert der Netzspannung. Aber wenn das NT läuft, dann nicht mehr, dann sind es bis zu 400V drin. Es ist ja schließlich ein Aufwärtwandler.


----------



## _chiller_ (30. März 2014)

Ein besseres Bild vom Kondensator habe ich nicht, da sich dieser verschämt hinter hohen Kühlkörpern versteckt. 220µF-420V 85°C steht drauf und ich benötige Erfahrungswerte ob das für ein 450W(real 360W) Netzteil ausreichend ist ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (30. März 2014)

Erfahrungswert ist so, dass wenn das NT damit läuft, ist er ausreichend. Ich kann dir garantieren, dass wenn du diesen Elko jetzt durch einen größeren ersetzen würdest, würde sich an den Eigenschaften des NTs nichts nennenswert ändern, außer dass Stützzeit etwas größer wird.


----------



## _chiller_ (30. März 2014)

Ok dann werde ich im Test die vorhandenen Werte einfach neutral aufzählen und nur etwas zum Hersteller des Kondensators sagen. Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. März 2014)

FSP, APN oder die E7 Basis (AFAIR GLN)...


----------



## _chiller_ (30. März 2014)

War das jetzt auf meinen Testkandidaten bezogen? Ja da liegst du richtig.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. März 2014)

Ja, genau darauf war das bezogen


----------



## _chiller_ (30. März 2014)

FSP APN müsste das sein wenn ich richtig nachgeforscht habe, das Innere des E7 sieht meinem Testkandidaten aber auch erstaunlich ähnlich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. März 2014)

FSP APN = Pure Power L7 (bis 530W) bzw L8/S7 300, 350 und 400W.


----------



## _chiller_ (30. März 2014)

Tatsache, mein L8 400W sieht im Inneren exakt gleich aus, bis auf wenige Unterschiede und andere Caps


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. März 2014)

hier ein E7.
Nein, ich sag jetzt nix zu dem 'Cap in Strapse'...


----------



## _chiller_ (30. März 2014)

Ganz so schlimm siehts bei mir nicht aus


----------



## Frosdedje (30. März 2014)

Bei den APM-Plattform im L8 400W haben die verbauten Elkos für die Spannungsglättung mehr elektrische Kapazität, 
sodass nicht diese Notlösung-Version wie im E7 400W zustande kommen muss (bei letzteres wäre eine Anlötung an den 
jeweligen Kabelstrang in Steckernähe besser gewesen, auch wenn das auf Kosten der Optik gehen würde).


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. März 2014)

Naa, gibt dafür 'nen anderen Grund.

Das ist schlicht kein Filterkondensator sondern ein Pufferkondensator.
Sprich er ist NICHT dafür zuständig, dass die Restwelligkeit innerhallb der Spezifikation ist/bleib. Oder die Spannung filter. Er ist schlicht dafür da, Resonanzen vom Netzteil fern zu halten...

Auf gut Deutsch:
Der wurde eingebaut, weils sonst mit bestimmten Komponenten pfeifen würde. Das ist alles.


----------



## _chiller_ (30. März 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Auf gut Deutsch:
> Der wurde eingebaut, weils sonst mit bestimmten Komponenten pfeifen würde. Das ist alles.


 Oh, das würde erklären warum mein Netzteil ab einer Belastung von 150W Spulenfiepen ohne Ende hat, so laut hab ichs noch nicht erlebt. Das L8 hat zwar auch minimales Spulenfiepen, aber das ist kaum nennenswert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. März 2014)

Naa, so einfach ist das nicht.

Das fiepen kommt von verschiedenen Komponenten. Da kanns sein, dass irgendein Bauteil anders ist oder schlicht die Kapazität beim L8 höher.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. März 2014)

Ich stelle mal wenn ich darf mal 2 kleine Fragen 
ich habe 2 Arbeitskollegen die brauchen je ein NT.
Einer möchte Max 65€ ausgeben und muss CM haben . und der andere will Max 40€ ausgeben ( ist auch nur ein alter pc mit AMD X2 und einer 8800GTS ) 
ich habe mir diese beiden ausgesucht 



http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...wer-7-Bulk-Non-Modular-80--Bronze_822193.html

http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=50970&agid=1628&pvid=4n6y4sq10_htfpfuo0&ref=13

Was meint Ihr ?



Ich selber verbaue meistens nur diese hier ...je nach Budget 


http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=60238&agid=1628&pvid=4nfgonnha_htfpfuo0&ref=13



http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...aight-Power-E9-CM-Modula-80--Gold_768614.html


----------



## Hibble (1. April 2014)

Statt dem L8 könnte auch das interessant sein: Cooler Master VS-Series V450S 450W ATX 2.31 (RS450-AMAA-G1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Technisch ist das definitiv besser und ist auch um einiges effizienter. Der Lüfter ist nur ein kleiner Nachteil, weil der leicht rattert, was man aber nicht weiter hören dürfte.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. April 2014)

Lüfter rattern muss nicht sein


----------



## Hibble (1. April 2014)

Wirklich laut ist da das Rattern nicht. Sofern er kein Silent-System aufbaut, wird er das auch nicht hören. Ich würde mal sagen 800 rpm 120 mm Lüfter übertönen den bereits.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. April 2014)

Das mag ja sein, aber Nebengeräusche vom Lüfter sind eigentlich immer recht nervig, auch wenn sie recht leise sind.
Ich kenne das von meinem Silentmaxx (Super Flower) mit Globefan. Der rattert zwar nicht, schleift nur ein bisschen. Und das Geräusch nervt tierisch. Ebenso andere Nebengeräusche, das ist einfach nur nervtötend...

Also zumindest jegliches Lagergeräusch. Motorgeräusche (brummen) können halbwegs erträglich sein.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. April 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das mag ja sein, aber Nebengeräusche vom Lüfter sind eigentlich immer recht nervig, auch wenn sie recht leise sind.
> Ich kenne das von meinem Silentmaxx (Super Flower) mit Globefan. Der rattert zwar nicht, schleift nur ein bisschen. Und das Geräusch nervt tierisch. Ebenso andere Nebengeräusche, das ist einfach nur nervtötend...
> 
> Also zumindest jegliches Lagergeräusch. Motorgeräusche (brummen) können halbwegs erträglich sein.



Was meinst du zu meiner Auswahl ? hast eventuell noch besseren Vorschlag


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. April 2014)

das 400W S7 würd ich nicht nehmen, stattdessen das 400W L8 -> gleiche Basis, gleiche Technik, nur der Lüfter im L8 is etwas besser (Protechnic im L8, Yate Loon im S7), der Rest ist OK, wobei ich eher das 430W L8 bevorzugen würde, vor dem 530W...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. April 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> das 400W S7 würd ich nicht nehmen, stattdessen das 400W L8 -> gleiche Basis, gleiche Technik, nur der Lüfter im L8 is etwas besser (Protechnic im L8, Yate Loon im S7), der Rest ist OK, wobei ich eher das 430W L8 bevorzugen würde, vor dem 530W...



Ok danke dir


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2014)

Hibble schrieb:


> Statt dem L8 könnte auch das interessant sein: Cooler Master VS-Series V450S 450W ATX 2.31 (RS450-AMAA-G1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Das Dilemma bei Enhance Netzteilen ist dass sie nicht wirklich leise sind.
Auch das Cooler Master mit dem Yate Loon Lüfter nicht.
Und wie immer findet man auf der Primärseite einen hochwertigen japanischen Kondensator.


----------



## Hibble (1. April 2014)

Natürlich ist das leise, habs selbst hier. Wenn man die dezenten Nebengeräusche von dem Yate Loon Lüfter vernachlässigt, gibts an der Lautstärke überhaupt nichts auszusetzen.

Auf der Sekundärseite sind Teapo und Polymer Caps verbaut, also wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2014)

Hibble schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das leise, habs selbst hier. Wenn man die dezenten Nebengeräusche von dem Yate Loon Lüfter vernachlässigt, gibts an der Lautstärke überhaupt nichts auszusetzen.



Und wie sieht das in 6 Monaten aus wenn der Yate Loon dann klappert weil das Lager den Geist aufgegeben hat?



Hibble schrieb:


> Auf der Sekundärseite sind Teapo und Polymer Caps verbaut, also wo ist das Problem?


 
Weils nur Bauernfängerei ist.
der teure japanische Cap muss nicht sein aber mit irgendwas will man ja Werbung machen.
Und mit dem Lüfter kann man das nicht.


----------



## Hibble (1. April 2014)

Von Marketing-Bestückung kann man in dem Fall aber nicht sprechen. Das trifft wohl eher auf die berüchtigten CWT Modelle zu, bei denen meist CapXon sekundär vorzufinden ist.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie sieht das in 6 Monaten aus wenn der Yate Loon dann klappert weil das Lager den Geist aufgegeben hat?


Ich will die Lüfter jetzt nicht gut-sprechen, aber nur komisch, dass Corsair immer noch die Lüfter verbaut, wenn die doch ach so oft ausfallen. Selbst bei den AXi Netzteilen sind ja Yate Loon drin..


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2014)

Hibble schrieb:


> Ich will die Lüfter jetzt nicht gut-sprechen, aber nur komisch, dass Corsair immer noch die Lüfter verbaut, wenn die doch ach so oft ausfallen. Selbst bei den AXi Netzteilen sind ja Yate Loon drin..


 
Richtig. Deswegen definieren wir die hier auch als "schrott" Netzteil bzw. als "suboptimal".

Ich verstehe sowieso nicht wieso die Hersteller und Anbieter von Netzteilen ausgerechnet beim Lüfter jeden Cent sparen wollen. 
Denn der Lüfter ist das erste was der User vom Netzteil wahr nimmt.
Der merkt nicht ob da jetzt Nippon Chemicon oder Teapo Caps drin sind. Der merkt aber wenn ein billig Lüfter drin ist und das noch mit einer miesen Lüfterkurve kombiniert wird.


----------



## sycron17 (1. April 2014)

He leuts mal ne ganz simple frage 

Ist der cooler master v450s single rail?


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. April 2014)

Ja, ist es.

@Hibble
Marketingbestückung ist immer, wenn der japanische Kondensator im Primärkreis sitzt. Da ist der völliger Blödsinn. ISt sogar sinnvoller, da dürfts eher sinnvoller sein, einen 450V Typ dort rein zu setzen...
Wenn man nur einen japanischen Kondensator verbauen möchte, dann gehört der in den +5VSB Kreis und nirgends sonst...

Aber, wie erwähnt, von einem besseren Lüfter hätte man mehr - den kann man aber nicht so werbewirksam auf die Verpackung schreiben. Japanische Kondensatoren klingen halt viel toller als ein besserer Lüfter...


----------



## ebastler (1. April 2014)

Bei meiner Verwendung wäre der mir im +12V Trakt lieber ^^
Ich trenne das NT bei ausgeschaltetem PC immer vom Netz, also ist der am stärksten belastete Kondensator der, der die höchsten Ströme glätten muss -> 12V Schiene.

Üblicherweise macht der aber in der Standbyleitung am meisten Sinn.

Mal eine OT-Frage: Ein defektes Netzteil im Monitor (altes LG IPS Panel, CCFL Backlight) kann sich nur in "Monitor geht nicht" äußern, nicht aber in einer generell niedrigeren Helligkeit, oder? Der ist auf 100% Helligleit erheblich dunkler als mein Samsung mit LED Backlight auf 30%...

Ich nehme an, das ist einfach ein dunkler Monitor?


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. April 2014)

ALte IPS Schirme wsind generell recht dunkel. Wie sich ein defektes Netzteil aber letztendlich äußert, ist immer so eine Sache. Das können die dollsten Dinge sein, auf die du niemals kommen würdest/könntest.

In der Regel ists aber sowas wie 'geht irgendwie nich so wie soll'


----------



## ebastler (1. April 2014)

Okay... Geht nach 10min aus, geht nach Belieben an und aus, etc... Dunkleres Display steht also wie erwartet nicht auf der Liste.
Schade, einen Netzteildefekt zu reparieren ist meist bei Monitoren sehr einfach^^

Bleibt der halt dunkel. Ist eh nur der Zweitbildschirm.


----------



## Philipus II (2. April 2014)

Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe: Die Lebensdauer eines Primärkondensators steigt beim Wechsel von 115 auf 230 Volt deutlich. Netzteile mit 5 Jahren Garantie in den USA werden daher auf absehbare Zeit nicht an einem toten Primärelko sterben, wenn man zumindest auf B-Marken wie Teapo oder CapXon setzt. Einen 105-Grad-Kondensator einer A-Marke zu verbauen macht abgesehen vom High-End bereich keinen Sinn für uns.


----------



## poiu (2. April 2014)

Die Lebensdauer hängt von vielen Faktroren ab, Temperatur ist eine; Temperaturwechsel, Betriebsstunden, Spannung(spitzen), mechanische Beanspruchungen Dynamisch und Statisch, bei gleichschaltungen Ripple...

hab mal google angeworfen

http://www.bicker.de/index.php/eng/...icker-techpaper-lebensdauer-kondensatoren.pdf

http://jianghai-europe.com/wp-content/uploads/JIANGHAI_Elko_Lebensdauer_AAL.pdf

aber das sind mehr oder weniger Hersteller bedingte Erfahrungen und jeder kocht da seine Suppe anders und fische mehr oder weniger alle im Trüben  deshalb sind die billigen China Teile nicht abschätzbar 

Nippon, Rubycon.. sind nicht so gut weil sie aus Japan stammen sondern weil man sich mehr oder weniger auf deren Aussage verlassen kann


----------



## Frosdedje (3. April 2014)

Schon gehört?
Lc-Power hat die Super Silent-Serie mit einen neuen Modell namens LC6350 V2.3 nach unten erweitert.
Anhand der Lastverteilung des Gerätes (+12V1: 15A ; +12V2: 11A) kommt die verbaute Elektronik in bei den 
Leistungsstärkeren Modellen von Great Wall und entspricht vom Aufbau der Silent Giant GP3-Modellen etc.

Effizientechnisch soll das Teil das normale 80 Plus-Zertifikat erfüllen können, allerdings sind die jeweilgen 
Testberichte auf Ecova Plug Load Solutions noch nicht zu finden und im Stnad-By soll der Stromverbrauch die
2013er ErP-Richlinie erfüllen.


----------



## poiu (3. April 2014)

lasse ich mir einrahmen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (3. April 2014)

"Always Accompany With You"
"Immer Begleiten Mit Dir"


----------



## poiu (3. April 2014)

könnte eine stalking Drohung durchgehen


----------



## ebastler (3. April 2014)

Bei Super Flower ists eher ne Morddrohung 

Schon alleine der Name... Wenn ich Super Flower ohne Kontext hör, denk ich an diese komischem Dinger, die wie Böller aussehen, man zündet sie an, und sie drehen sich am Boden im Kreis während sie rote oder grüne Flammen ausspucken. Hatte mal welche, die sogar Super Flower hießen, glaub ich


----------



## poiu (3. April 2014)

schade das du kein Foto davon gemacht hast wäre Gold wert hätte ich sofot hier verwendet ohne zu zügern


----------



## -sori- (3. April 2014)

Woher hast du die Karte?


----------



## poiu (3. April 2014)

CeBit der Mann ist hier eine legende 

arbeite da aber nicht mehr da es die nicht mehr gibt, die kontakt daten standen da mal auf der Page aber trotzdem entfernt


----------



## sycron17 (3. April 2014)

Leuts mal ne frage am rande

Was ist besser xfx 550 XTR
Oder z.B ein Be Quiet E9 480 oder ein P10

Hab grad ne diskution und keine will mir glauben


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. April 2014)

Das XFX 550 XTR ist Schrott. Es ist ein auf 'True Single Rail' umgefriemeltes Seasonic G-Series. Mit 'nem Hong Hua FDB Lüfter, laut Bezeichnung. 

Ganz ehrlich: Wenn du die Plattform in voll modular haben möchtest, dann warte auf das Antec EDGE, das nutzt vorraussichtlich die gleiche Plattform. Ansonsten: Nimm das Original!
WObei das wohl unter Last 'nen bisserl lauter werdne könnte.

Ansonsten, von den 3en: Wenn möglich, das P10, Alternativ das E9. Wobei ich eher das 450W ohne CM nehmen würde. Weil 1. CM dir beim E9 eh nix bringt (welche Kabel kannst weglassen? ) und zweitens es 20€ oder so preiswerter ist, dabei aber nur ~20W weniger auf +12V hat.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. April 2014)

Ich würde mal sagen, das E9 und das P10 haben die Nase vorn. Das XFX ist Single Rail, hat aber bessere Elko´s verbaut, dafür nen billigen 2300Rpm Lüfter von Ong Hua (Yate Loon)


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. April 2014)

Gerad war son bräunliches Auto mit einem bräunlichen Manne drin hier und hat was gebracht...
More to come...


----------



## Jolly91 (4. April 2014)

DiTech ist Insolvent und es gibt einen Abverkauf von -30%. Ich könnte das Seasonic X-750 KM³ für sagen wir mal 120€ inkl. Versand verkaufen, und dann würde sich das Be Quiet Dark Pro P10 750W durchaus lohnen. Wobei man sagen kann, 750W wären totaler Unsinn, aber man weis ja nicht, will man mal CF / SLI betreiben, hat man dann mit 500W ein Problem. 

Wobei, wenn BeQiet kein Endkundensupport anbietet, wäre es blöd an den paar Euronen zu sparen. ^^

Mir sticht da aber immer wieder das Enermax Platinmax 500 ins Auge.


----------



## -sori- (4. April 2014)

Mit welchen Karten planst du denn SLI?


----------



## sycron17 (4. April 2014)

Sind die enermax platimax 85plus immernoch sogut?

Die werden nicht mehr so oft empfohlen


----------



## Jolly91 (4. April 2014)

Ich würde schon mal gerne zwei GTX 780 Ti´s im SLI betreiben, wäre nur nicht die Auflösung von 1920x1080. 

Aber das wird´s wohl in nächster Zeit nicht spielen, außer ich kaufe mir bald wirklich einen 27" Monitor, der 2560x1440 kann. 

Beim Enermax stört es mich eben leicht, das es kein 1x8pin EPS 12V Kabel gibt. Und mit dem 55cm 2x4pin 12V ATX Kabel komme ich nicht rauf zur CPU, da müsste dann wieder mein Verlängerungskabel (1x 8pin EPS) von Bitfenix her.


----------



## Verminaard (4. April 2014)

sycron17 schrieb:


> Sind die enermax platimax 85plus immernoch sogut?
> 
> Die werden nicht mehr so oft empfohlen


 
Weil hier fast nur noch bequiet empfohlen wird.
Platimax verweden hier Einige und wenn man bereit ist das Geld dafuer auszugeben, die sind weiterhin gut.
Wobei das je nach Leistungsklasse auch etwas differenziert betrachtet werden muss.

Und nein ich werde hier jetzt nicht gleich zig andere Alternativen aufzaehlen


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. April 2014)

Revolution 87+ meinst du?
Die sind EOL...
Und die Platimax schlicht zu teuer...


----------



## Jolly91 (4. April 2014)

Seit wann setzt Thermaltake eigentlich auf Single-Rail?

Und beim Be Quiet Dark Pro P10 850W hat man auf den 12V 3 + 12V 4 auch 45A. Daher darf sich keiner über ein Seasonic X-560 mit 46A aufregen. ^^

http://geizhals.at/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-10-850w-atx-2-31-p10-850w-bn203-a790591.html


----------



## Shadow Complex (4. April 2014)

Evtl seit der Germany Serie?

Edit: Naja eigentlich gibt es in fast jeder Serie von denen SR Netzteile, bzw. sind alle Modelle einer Serie SR.


----------



## Verminaard (4. April 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Seit wann setzt Thermaltake eigentlich auf Single-Rail?
> 
> Und beim Be Quiet Dark Pro P10 850W hat man auf den 12V 3 + 12V 4 auch 45A. Daher darf sich keiner über ein Seasonic X-560 mit 46A aufregen. ^^
> 
> be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 850W ATX 2.31 (P10-850W/BN203) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


 

Das ist ganz was anderes!


Wird hier mal schoen nicht darauf hingewiesen, ausser von dir 

Sind die Dark Pro ab 850W nicht mehr empfehlenswert?
Die Platimax bleiben ja mit max. 30A weit darunter.
Bis auf das eine 1100W Singlerail Ding.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. April 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Seit wann setzt Thermaltake eigentlich auf Single-Rail?


 Seit einigen Jahren schon, da sie sehr aktiv am US of A Markt teilnehmen...


----------



## sycron17 (4. April 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Das ist ganz was anderes!
> 
> Wird hier mal schoen nicht darauf hingewiesen, ausser von dir
> 
> ...



Nochmal für sycron
Ist das bei den platimax positiv gemeint

Oder ist der 850er P10 nicht mehr gut?


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. April 2014)

Kleiner Vorgeschmack...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verminaard (4. April 2014)

sycron17 schrieb:


> Nochmal für sycron
> Ist das bei den platimax positiv gemeint
> 
> Oder ist der 850er P10 nicht mehr gut?





Verminaard schrieb:


> Das ist ganz was anderes!



War etwas ironisch gemeint 




Verminaard schrieb:


> Sind die Dark Pro ab 850W nicht mehr empfehlenswert?
> Die Platimax bleiben ja mit max. 30A weit darunter.
> Bis auf das eine 1100W Singlerail Ding.


 
War auch eine Frage von mir.
Es wird doch immer von Singlerailnetzteilen gesagt, das die wegen zu spaet greifender Schutzmaßnahmen nicht empfehlenswert sind.
Was auch logisch und nachvollziehbar ist.
Desweiteren wird im gleichem Atemzug ueber Seasonic hergezogen, da die ja Singlerailnetzteile herstellen.
Das die Dark Pro Serie aber mit aehnlichen Belastungen auf den Rails arbeitet, das wird aussen vor gelassen.
Gerade die Dark Pro Reihe wird als Klassenprimus hingestellt.

Ich habe kurzerhand mal das Datenblatt von den Platimax hergenommen und verglichen. Da sind die Belastungen der Rails wesentlich geringer.
Deswegen meine Frage, die bisher nicht beantwortet wurde


----------



## Frosdedje (4. April 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner Vorgeschmack...


Ich sehe, dass das zugesendete Teil ein Seasonic S12G-Teil sein muss, weil in dieser Serie Lüfter vom Jamicon verwendet werden.


----------



## Jolly91 (4. April 2014)

Hab mal gesehen, das Enermax beim Platinmax 500 eine Nachlaufsteuerung für den Lüfter eingerichtet hat.

Eigentlich nehmen sich die beiden Netzteile überhaupt nichts, und es ist eine reine Geschmackssache.


----------



## sycron17 (4. April 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Hab mal gesehen, das Enermax beim Platinmax 500 eine Nachlaufsteuerung für den Lüfter eingerichtet hat.
> 
> Eigentlich nehmen sich die beiden Netzteile überhaupt nichts, und es ist eine reine Geschmackssache.



Also gut oder nicht gut?

Ich denke momentan darüber nach der (in der schweiz) 20franken teureren P10 550w
Gegen den 500er platimax zu ersetzen auf meine liste zu ersetzen und somit an der MB die 20 taler investieren


----------



## -sori- (4. April 2014)

WO arbeitet das P10 mit 50 und mehr Ampere? Das höchste sind 25A bei Rail 3 & 4.


----------



## Verminaard (5. April 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> WO arbeitet das P10 mit 50 und mehr Ampere? Das höchste sind 25A bei Rail 3 & 4.


 
Das wurde nie behauptet.
Die Aussage war folgende:


Jolly91 schrieb:


> Seit wann setzt Thermaltake eigentlich auf Single-Rail?
> 
> Und  beim Be Quiet Dark Pro P10 850W hat man auf den 12V 3 + 12V 4 auch 45A.  Daher darf sich keiner über ein Seasonic X-560 mit 46A aufregen. ^^
> 
> be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 850W ATX 2.31 (P10-850W/BN203) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich



Nachzulesen auf der Herstellerseite unter Technische Daten / Ausgangsdaten: Leises Netzteil DARK POWER PRO 10 | 850W CM be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC

Stellt sich hier die Frage: wieso wird hier mit zweierlei Maß gemessen?
Das das bei den Spezialisten nicht bekannt war, glaub ich nicht.
Ich selbst wusste das nicht, habe erst nach der Aussage von Jolly Datenblaetter verglichen.
Anscheinend sind 46A bei Seasonic viel schlimmer als 45A bei beQuiet.
Und die ganzen Platimax von Enermax reichen ja nicht wirklich an die Dark Pro Serie ran.
Wird hier zumindest immer so vermittelt.
Und wenns der Preis ist.


----------



## _chiller_ (5. April 2014)

Das ist in der Tat ungewöhnlich, denn die größeren P10 (ab 1000W) haben maximal 40A auf den 12V-Schienen, was ich für die Obergrenze des guten Geschmacks halte, ich bin daher auch davon ausgegangen das die kleineren Modelle schwächer auf der Brust sind. Naja, dann fällt das P10 mit 850W eben aus meinen Empfehlungen raus, aber zum Glück gibts ja das gleich starke Enermax Revo 87+ das grade für ca. 130 Euro verschleudert wird


----------



## JPW (5. April 2014)

Weiß hier jemand ob die Kabel des BQ L8 für ein Fractal Design XL R2 lang genug sind?


----------



## Verminaard (5. April 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat ungewöhnlich, denn die größeren P10 (ab 1000W) haben maximal 40A auf den 12V-Schienen, was ich für die Obergrenze des guten Geschmacks halte, ich bin daher auch davon ausgegangen das die kleineren Modelle schwächer auf der Brust sind. Naja, dann fällt das P10 mit 850W eben aus meinen Empfehlungen raus, aber zum Glück gibts ja das gleich starke Enermax Revo 87+ das grade für ca. 130 Euro verschleudert wird


 

Wenn ich die Datenblaetter richtig gelesen habe und diese stimmen habe alle ab dem 850W auf den +12V3 und +12V4 45A.
Auf den 12V1 und 12V2 haben die 30A repsektive 35A beim 1200W.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. April 2014)

...wie die ähnlichen (fast) baugleichen Seasonic Geräte auch...


----------



## sycron17 (5. April 2014)

Könnte wenn 
MÖglich jemand meine frage beantwortem danke

Muss ebe wissen ob ichs bestellen darf


----------



## Verminaard (5. April 2014)

sycron17 schrieb:


> Könnte wenn
> MÖglich jemand meine frage beantwortem danke
> 
> Muss ebe wissen ob ichs bestellen darf


 
Die Platimax sind durchaus weiterhin empfehlenswert.
Ich habe hier in 2 Systemen welche verbaut.
Eins seit ende 2011, eins seit einigen Wochen.
Diese verrichten unauffaellig und nicht wahrnehmbar ihren Dienst.
Auf den Preis habe ich nicht wirklich geachtet, da waren mir evenetuelle Preisdifferenzen egal, ob ich jetzt 130 oder 140€ ausgebe.
Beim zweiten Netzteil war vor allem die Baugroesse entscheident, und da bekam das Platimax den vorzug, da dies 2cm kuerzer als ein vergleichbares P10 war.

Welches Netzteil genau wolltest du denn kaufen?


----------



## sycron17 (5. April 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Die Platimax sind durchaus weiterhin empfehlenswert.
> Ich habe hier in 2 Systemen welche verbaut.
> Eins seit ende 2011, eins seit einigen Wochen.
> Diese verrichten unauffaellig und nicht wahrnehmbar ihren Dienst.
> ...



Anfangs wollte ich den BQ P10 550w da ja hervorragend sind
Mir.gefällt aber nebenbei auch enermax 
Da hab ich für 20-30 taler weniger den Enermax Platimax 500w gesehen

Da dachte ich mir
Lieber den Platimax dafür ins Mainboard die 30 taler mehr ausgeben

Was sagt ihr?


----------



## Verminaard (5. April 2014)

Wirst bei beiden nix falsch machen.
Stefan wird wohl irgendwas zu meckern haben beim Platimax, ist ja auch nicht von bequiet.

Meinst du ein teureres Mainboard ist besser?
Das solltest du auch ausschliesslich nach den gewuenschten/benoetigten Anforderungen deinerseits aussuchen.
Dieses ganze Gaming/OC/Extreme/Wasweisichwas Marketingzeugs, naja braucht man normal nicht, ausser du brauchst ganz spezielle Anschluesse/Features die gerade nur so ein verfuegbares Board mit sich bringen.
Ich wuerde das Geld eher in staerkere GPU oder groessere SSD stecken.


----------



## sycron17 (5. April 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wirst bei beiden nix falsch machen.
> Stefan wird wohl irgendwas zu meckern haben beim Platimax, ist ja auch nicht von bequiet.
> 
> Meinst du ein teureres Mainboard ist besser?
> ...



Alspo meine liste ist mommentan so:
I5 4670K 
Gigabyte Z87-UD3H
8GB Crucial BALLISTIX TACTICAL CL8 
Asus GTX 780 DCUII
480GB Crucial M500 SSD 
Enermax Platimax 500w 
Cooler Master Haf XB
Noctua NH-D14 

Das war mein plan
Wenn ich aber den Be Quiet nehme dann wird wohl ein günstigeres board
Obwohl mir die UD3H sehr gefällt hatte.auch die Z77 davon mal getestet


----------



## Shadow Complex (5. April 2014)

Langsam nervt dein haltloses Rumgehacke auf anderen Forenusern. Es wäre nicht zu bemerken gewesen, dass Stefan auch jede Menge weitere Netzteile empfiehlt.


----------



## Verminaard (5. April 2014)

Weis nicht was gegen deine Zusammenstellung spricht.
Bei der GPU koenntest du vielleicht die MSI Twin Fozr anschauen.
Ist glaube ich bisschen guenstiger als die Asus und geniesst den Ruf als gutes Gesamtpaket.
Oder, wenn du die nVidia spezifischen Features nicht unbedingt brauchst, schaust ins AMD Lager.
Das sind aber individuelle Feinheiten.

Das Gehaeuse ist interessant. Ich mag zwar die ganze HAF Reihe nicht, da sie zu viele Loecher und zu wenig Staubschutz bietet.
Da musst halt echt regelmaessig mal durchwischen/saugen.

Ansonsten, viel Spass mit dem neuen System


----------



## Verminaard (5. April 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Langsam nervt dein haltloses Rumgehacke auf anderen Forenusern. Es wäre nicht zu bemerken gewesen, dass Stefan auch jede Menge weitere Netzteile empfiehlt.


 
Was genau meinst du? Welche Forenuser alle bitte?
Ich hacke nicht herum. Es sind solche Aussagen die mich zu meinen Bemerkungen fuehren: 





Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Revolution 87+ meinst du?
> Die sind EOL...
> *Und die Platimax schlicht zu teuer*...


Wieder einmal gegen Enermax geschossen. Der Preisvergleich kann das nicht durchgehend bestaetigen. Die ganzen Dark Power Pro P10 bewegen sich in gleichen Preisregionen wie die Platimax. Abweichungen gibt es auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## Shadow Complex (5. April 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> [...] ist ja auch nicht von bequiet. [...]


 
Noch Fragen?


----------



## poiu (5. April 2014)

sycron17 schrieb:


> Anfangs wollte ich den BQ P10 550w da ja hervorragend sind
> Mir.gefällt aber nebenbei auch enermax
> Da hab ich für 20-30 taler weniger den Enermax Platimax 500w gesehen
> 
> ...



platimax 30€ günstiger als P10, dann kannst du zuschlagen, wenn du das Platimax so günstig bekommst alternative

Sea Sonic Platinum Series Fanless 460W ATX 2.3 (SS-460FL2) (passiv) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sea Sonic Platinum Series Fanless 520W ATX 2.3 (SS-520FL2) (passiv) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Verminaard (5. April 2014)

poui, neigen die Sea Sonic Fanless nicht zu Spulenfiepen?
Habe ich mehrfach Querbeet gelesen.

*Shadow Complex*, was genau willst du mir sagen?
Aussage:


Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Langsam nervt dein haltloses Rumgehacke  auf anderen Forenusern. Es wäre nicht zu bemerken gewesen, dass Stefan  auch jede Menge weitere Netzteile empfiehlt.


 
Ich habe geantwortet und du quotest da irgendwas: 


Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *Verminaard*
> ...



Erklaer mir mal bitte wo das ein haltloses Rumgehacke auf andere Forenuser ist!
Wenn du der Meinung bist, das ich mich nicht Regelkonform verhalte und andere User hier diffamiere, steht es dir frei den Beschweren/Meldebutton zu benutzen. Nur sollte so eine Aktion begruendet und mit allen Hintergruenden belegt sein. Nicht nur weil dir bestimmte Aussagen nicht passen.

Ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer wie lange du das Alles hier verfolgst, aber ich komm nicht von ungefaehr zu solchen Sticheleien.


----------



## poiu (5. April 2014)

neigen alle Netzteile zu, enermax hat bei mir auch leicht gesungen, einzig das P10 war immer ruhig.

Liegt immer am System und man kann es nicht pauschal sagen/vorhersagen.


----------



## sycron17 (5. April 2014)

Also zu der msi twin frozer sag ich nur,
Ist ne top graka,besitze aber die asus schon.sollte auch in ordnung sein oder?


Und ja bin kein fam von der seasonic reihe
Sollen ja die meisten.single rail sein(korrigiert mich fals ich blödsinn rede)
Dazu der soll kühl arbeiten und fanless ist nicht die beste hilfe


----------



## Verminaard (5. April 2014)

Klar ist die in Ordnung.
Dachte nur waer eine Neuanschaffung


----------



## sycron17 (5. April 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Klar ist die in Ordnung.
> Dachte nur waer eine Neuanschaffung



Also die graka hab ich
Ram auch
Möchte langsam einkaufen
Hab ja 2-3 monate zeit die preise fallen sicher auch 
Es soll wie als konsole dienen gespielt mit einen razer sabertooth(dite perfekte konsole) hehe

Darum die cooler master HAF XB 
Allerdings beim cpu bin ich mir noch gedanken am machen, da ich ein bisschen videobearbeitung machen will

Eventuel benutze ich vielleicht downsampling fals die graka das stemmen kann


----------



## JPW (5. April 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> Weiß hier jemand ob die Kabel des BQ L8 für ein Fractal Design XL R2 lang genug sind?


 
Weiß niemand ob das reicht? 
Hab Angst, dass die Kabel nachher zu kurz sind....


----------



## Jolly91 (5. April 2014)

Also wen es sich um das L8 530W handelt, wird es sich nicht ausgehen.

https://www.alternate.at/be-quiet!/Pure-Power-CM-L8-530W-Netzteil/html/product/919904?

Irgendwie macht das Enermax Platimax 500W bei mir einen recht guten Eindruck. Nur weis ich noch nicht, ob ich nicht lieber das Platimax mit 600W nehmen sollte. Zumal wen ich über ein Worst-Case nachdenke die 500W eng werden könnten. i7-3820 @ 140W / GB GTX 780 Ti WF3 @ 250 - 300W = 440W, dann noch das ASUS Rampage IV Extreme mit der HDD / SSD / ODD und der Scythe Kaze Master Pro mit 4 Lüftern, plus der beiden Lüfter vom Phanteks mit geschätzen 50W dazu und schon wären es 490Watt im Worst Case.

Das 500er wird wohl auch 550W mitmachen, und für ein SLI braucht man so und so ein 750W Netzteil. Da wären selbst 600W zu wenig. Und würde man eine stärkere GPU verbauen, oder die 780Ti unter Wasser setzen, so nimmt die sich dann mal 350W und schon wird´s mit dem 500W Netzteil eng. Da wäre es fast eine kluge Entscheidung, für 9€ mehr zum 600W Netzteil zu greifen. Mein X-560 hatte mit der Konfiguration zwar keine Probleme, aber da war das System noch eine Baustelle und der i7-3820 musste für eine Weile mit dem Genesis und später mit dem Phanteks passiv gekühlt werden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. April 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> Weiß niemand ob das reicht?
> Hab Angst, dass die Kabel nachher zu kurz sind....


 Kabel sind doch nur ~450mm kurz, also relativ kurz sind sie.

Hast du dir schon mal 'nen Antec True Power Classic mit 550W angeschaut?


----------



## JPW (5. April 2014)

Ja die passen dann warscheinlich nicht. 
Geht um mein L8 400W.

Welches würde denn passen? Ich hätte die Möglichkeit ein neues zu kaufen, weil ich gerade dabei bin einen anderen PC zusammenzustellen, in den das L8 dann reinkommen würde. 

Reicht das E9 450W für so ein großes Gehäuse? Oder habt ihr andere Vorschläge für ein Netzteil in dem Preisbereich?

Edit:
Ah, jetzt hab ichs auch gefunden. 
Die Kabel des L8 sind 450mm, die vom E9 sind 550mm.
Meint ihr das reicht aus? 

Edit2:
Das Powerzone 650W hat sogar 600mm.
Was haltet ihr von dem?


----------



## Shadow Complex (5. April 2014)

Nichts. Laut und Single Rail und wenn dein PC mit einem 400 Watt Netzteil läuft, dann sind 650 Watt überdimensioniert.


----------



## JPW (5. April 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Nichts. Laut und Single Rail und wenn dein PC mit einem 400 Watt Netzteil läuft, dann sind 650 Watt überdimensioniert.


 
Klar, aber es ging mir eben um die Kabellänge und das Powerzone gibt es nicht mit weniger. 

Meinst du denn das E9 reicht mit seinen 55cm für einen Full Tower?


----------



## Hibble (5. April 2014)

Das Antec TPC mit 550 W hat mit 70 cm ein sehr langes CPU-Kabel. Das sollte auf jeden Fall passen.

Bei deiner Hardware sollte der Lüfter auch noch nicht so arg aufdrehen. Ab etwa 400 W Ausalstung wird er etwas penetrant.


----------



## JPW (5. April 2014)

Ich denke, dass das E9 doch die beste Wahl ist. 
Hoffe nur 55cm Kabel reichen...


----------



## Verminaard (5. April 2014)

Was spricht gegen eine Verlaengerung, ausser vielleicht die Mehrkosten?


----------



## JPW (6. April 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen eine Verlaengerung, ausser vielleicht die Mehrkosten?


 
Nichts. Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht. 
Warscheinlich reicht ja sogar eine:
http://mobile.caseking.de/item/5a5541442d343034
Die wäre für CPU oder? 

Aber nachdem das L8 und seine Rail Verteilung hier so kritisiert wurde, dachte ich, dass es vielleicht besser ist upzugraden. Ich habe die Möglichkeit das L8 in einen anderen PC einzubauen und bezahle dann im Grunde nur den Aufpreis zum E9.

Edit: Sorry, bin vom Handy hier. Merke gerade das ist ein Mobile Link...

Edit2:
Hier der für Desktop Browser:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...300mm-schwarz::21782.html?shopgate_redirect=1


----------



## Frosdedje (6. April 2014)

Seit kurzem hat Ecova Plug Load Solutions eine neue Kategorie eingeführt, die sich "230V EU Internal" 
nennt und für PC Netzteile mit 230V Eingengsspannung für den Endkundenmarkt ausgelegt ist.
Als kleinste Zertifizierungsstufe ist 80 Plus Bronze vorgesehen und sehr markant ist, dass die Anforderungen im 230V-Bereich
in punkto Effizienz in unterschiedliche Laststufen und PFC-Faktowerte exakt den 115V-Pendents entsprechen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. April 2014)

...was dann gleichbedeutend mit dem Tod von 80plus-115VAC ist....

Denn so ziemlich jedes aktuelle 115VAC-Gold Gerät ist 230VAC Platinum...


----------



## ebastler (7. April 2014)

Hallo,
wie ihr vielleicht schon gesehen habt, will ich einen Mini-Server basteln.
Board mit Intel J1900 (10W TDP), ein langsam drehender 120mm fan, eine stromsparende Platte (vermutlich Western Digital RED, 2,5" -> 1,4W unter Vollast).

Jetzt gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten.
MSI bietet ein Board an, das mit 12-19V versorgt werden kann -> was mach ich mit der HDD?
Laut Datenblatt braucht diese nur Leistung auf der 5V Schiene, bis zu 1A peak...

Gigabyte bietet ein Board, das 4Pin für die CPU, sowie einen 24pin braucht.
Da ich eh schon 12V fürs Board und 5V für die HDD brauche, ist der 24pin auch kein Problem mehr und im Gegensatz zum MSI Board ist das Gigabyte schon kaufbar (und optisch erheblich schöner^^).

Wie komme ich am effizientesten auf diese Spannungen?
Sehr kleines, effizientes ATX NT, oder Pico PSU?

Oder doch 12V Netzteil, und einen 5V Stepdown für die Platte, und das Ganze ans MSI Board?

Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps?
Mir geht es primär um Effizienz, sekundär um den Preis...


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. April 2014)

Wärs nicht am einfachsten ein ITX Gehäuse mit integriertem Open Frame Modell zu nehmen und das dann die Regelung überlassen?
z.B. sowas

€dit: Oder ein Board, dass einen S-ATA Power Anschluss hat, wie dieses hier...


----------



## ebastler (7. April 2014)

Hey, das Antec Case hat was... Das erste Gehäuse für das Format, das mir sogar gefällt...
Weißt du zufällig etwas zur Effizienz des ganzen Konstrukts?
Auf 80W ausgelegt, mit 10W belastet... Das sollte auf Kosten der Effizienz gehen, oder?

Bei 24/7 Betrieb ist diese doch eine nicht zu vernachlässigende Größe...

Bei so einem Ding müsste ich mich halt keine Gedanken mehr machen. HDD, das Gigabyte Board, RAM und nen 120mm fan zulegen, alles rein, fertig...
Eigentlich wollte ich ja mehr basteln, so wirds (bis auf die Lüftermontage) Plug&Play^^
Ich könnte ja sogar den Lüfter weglassen, eigentlich...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. April 2014)

http://m.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/550-Watt-Seasonic-G-Series-Modular-80--Gold_812464.html

Wie schlägt sich eigentlich dieses nt gegen das e9 CM 480? auch wenns Single Rail ist


Oder dieses

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/450-Watt-Seasonic-S12G-Non-Modular-80--Gold_944849.html


----------



## Jolly91 (7. April 2014)

Die X-Serie von Seasonic war noch gut, aber die neuen Produkte mag ich nicht mehr so sehr. Zumal die, wenn das gelesene stimmt, gerne Fiepen können.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. April 2014)

Unter last laut, aber NICHT Single Rail. Beide...
Bis etwa 80% sind die neueren wohl OK...

€dit:
So, 500W NEtzteil für 14,95€ ist angekommen. Passt sogar in mein Chieftec Gehäuse rein. Krass, hätt ich nich erwartet 

Lüfter hat Lagergeräusche, was zu erwarten war, ist aber selbst bei über 400W Primär noch nicht lauter als sonst. Not too shabby...


----------



## Teutonnen (7. April 2014)

CO2-Feuerlöscher bereit?


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. April 2014)

Och, bei DEM Lüfter brauchts nicht 

12V, 0,6A


----------



## Teutonnen (7. April 2014)

EBM Papst?


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. April 2014)

Nee, hat 'nen Superflo Lager. Was auch immer das sein soll...

Aber immerhin hab ich ein Gehäuse gefunden, in das dieses Netzteil ohne großen Sackstand rein passt 

€dit:
Shit, das Antec dreht schon bei etwa 350W etwas auf...


----------



## ebastler (7. April 2014)

Kann mir mal wer sagen, was das da für ein Schrott sein soll:
Antec - TP-550G

Warum macht man 3 Rails, wenn dann jede einzeln 40A liefern kann, combined aber maximal 550W??

Das vereint die Nachteile von Singlerail mit den Kosten von Multirail (3 Shunts, besserer Chip). Warum macht man so was?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. April 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Unter last laut, aber NICHT Single Rail. Beide...
> Bis etwa 80% sind die neueren wohl OK...
> 
> €dit:
> ...



Also könnte man diese auch empfehlen ?!


----------



## _chiller_ (7. April 2014)

@ebastler
Das Teil mit 650W hat ja die selben technischen Daten, wahrscheinlich wird es noch größere Versionen geben. Ist praktisch für Antec, einfach eine Basis von 550-X Watt zu nehmen und nur die OCP anzupassen. Ich finds halb so wild, das macht LC-Power mit dem 9450/9550 genau so, genau wie Enermax mit dem Revo 87+ 550/650W um mal ein paar Beispiele zu nennen.


----------



## Philipus II (7. April 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Kann mir mal wer sagen, was das da für ein Schrott sein soll:
> Antec - TP-550G
> 
> Warum macht man 3 Rails, wenn dann jede einzeln 40A liefern kann, combined aber maximal 550W??
> ...


So schlecht ist das Konzept nicht, auch wenn ich 40A etwas hoch finde.


----------



## EastCoast (8. April 2014)

Nachdem mir in einem Kaufberatungsthread bzgl. meines künftigen NTs so freundlich weitergeholfen wurde, hat mich das Thema Netzteile jetzt doch etwas gepackt, daher habe ich mich jetzt einmal bei den etwas stärkeren Modellen umgesehen. 
Nicht dass ich ein solches Gerät bräuchte oder gar kaufen möchte, aber mich würde interessieren, ob die "neuen" Seasonic X- und P-Revisionen jetzt reine Single-Rail-Geräte sind oder nicht.

Konkret bspw. diese Modelle:
Sea Sonic X-Series X-650 KM3 650W ATX 2.3 (SS-650KM3) (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (KM3, neu)
Sea Sonic X-Series X-650 650W ATX 2.3 (SS-650KM) (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (KM, alt)

Da lese ich teils recht widersprüchliche Angaben. Kann da jemand genau sagen, was sich hinter den neuen Revisionen verbirgt? Sind das "true-single-rails" oder nicht? Oder waren auch die früheren Revisionen schon Single-Rail?

Edit: Argh, hat sich quasi schon erledigt. Da habe ich rumgesucht, aber den naheliegendsten Thread gar nicht beachtet. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...das-vorteile-und-nachteile-2.html#post6300631
Tja, manchmal sieht man den Wald eben vor lauter Bäumen nicht.


----------



## Frosdedje (8. April 2014)

Angesicht der Vorstellung der AMD Radeon R9 295X2 will ich mal zu einen bestimmten Aspekt der Karte mal 
etwas Senf abgeben, nicht was den Stromverbrauch oder die Leistung allgemein betrifft, sondern was anderes:

Im Vorfeld hatte es Andeutungen gegeben, dass die Leistungsaufnahme dieser R9 295X2, weil 
man zwei volle R9 290X Grafikchips genommen hatte, bei etwa 500W liegen wird.
Und in so einem Fall wäre eine Lösung wie in Asus Ares II mit drei PCIe 8pin-Stecker (wo eine Maximalleistungs-
aufnahme von 525W möglich ist) sinnvoll gewesen, besser zusätzlich mit einen 6pin-Anschluss, aber was wurde dann bei der R9 295X2 gemacht?
Da wurden nur *zwei* PCIe 8pin-Anschlusse verlötet (effektiv bleiben dann nur 375W möglich), obwohl ca. *500W Stromverbrauch (!!)* im Haus stehen.  

Bei angenommene 20-30W (geschätzter Wert auf Basis der Messungen von Tom's Hardware) über den PCIe-Steckplatz müssten 
dann zwei PCIe 6+2pin/8pin-Kabelstränge dann im Endeffekt >470-480W oder mehr stemmen können. 
Bei dem Standardkabelquerschnitt von 18AWG, der übliche Wert von PCIe-Kabelsträngen vieler 750-850W-Netzteilen (die diese Dual-
GPU-Karte verbrauchstechnisch packen sollten), ist das Risiko eines Kabelbrandes bei diesem Querschnitt quasi akut, erst recht bei einem 
einzelnen Kabelstrng mit zwei PCIe 8pin-Stecker (da ist schon längst Schicht im Schacht)
Da wundert mich die Netzteilempfehlung im 1000er-Wattbereich nicht, wo oft 16AWG-Kabelstränge für die PCIe-Kabel eingesetzt werden.

Und jedes Mal geistert bei dieser Grafikkarte die Frage auf:
Welcher Entwickler bei AMD für die R9 295X2 hat diesen Unsinn mit den zwei PCIe 8pin-Anschlüssen bei so einen enormen Stromverbrauch durchgewunken? 
Eigentlich hätte man diese Dual-GPU Karte in dieser Form nicht auf dem Markt raushauen sollen und stattdessen neu überarbeiten sollen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. April 2014)

GPU Hersteller und die Specs...
Nicht das erste mal, dass sie auf die Spec scheißen. War schon damals, als D3D10 Karten kamen genau so. Und später ähnlich.
Die haben einen nicht unerheblichen Teil zu der Verbreitung von Single Fail Netzteilen beigetragen, durch den ungewohnt hohen Strombedarf dieser Teile...


----------



## _chiller_ (8. April 2014)

Ich verweise hier auch nochmal auf den Test von Computerbase, die dieses Problem auch beschrieben haben:
AMD Radeon R9 295X2 im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Das Enermax Platimax mit 850W aus dem PCGH-Testlabor schaltete übrigens bei dieser Grafikkarte ab


----------



## extrafighter (8. April 2014)

Singlerail FTW !


----------



## JPW (9. April 2014)

Ich habe mir jetzt das E9 450W (ohne CM) gegönnt. 
Das L8 kommt jetzt in den Office Rechner.


----------



## Teutonnen (9. April 2014)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Und jedes Mal geistert bei dieser Grafikkarte die Frage auf:
> Welcher Entwickler bei AMD für die R9 295X2 hat diesen Unsinn mit den zwei PCIe 8pin-Anschlüssen bei so einen enormen Stromverbrauch durchgewunken?
> Eigentlich hätte man diese Dual-GPU Karte in dieser Form nicht auf dem Markt raushauen sollen und stattdessen neu überarbeiten sollen.


 
Könnte man diese Grafikkarte dann in D nicht sogar verbieten? Die ATX-Norm hält sie ja bei Weitem nicht ein 


Selbst wenn wir dem PCIe-Slot die kompletten 75W zurechnen, kommen wir immer noch auf 425W auf zwei 8pin Stecker, die für 300W spezifiziert sind. Anders gesagt haben wir auf jedem 8-Pin stolze 5.21A Überstrom...


----------



## -sori- (9. April 2014)

ATX-Norm? Diese verlangt übrigens auch, dass auf einer Rail max. 20 Ampere geliefert werden können...


----------



## Teutonnen (9. April 2014)

Und das nicht ohne Grund. Mir ist schon klar, dass die Norm nicht gesetzlich bindend ist, aber in diesem konkreten Fall könnten die PCIe-Kabel WIRKLICH schmelzen...


----------



## -sori- (9. April 2014)

Ja, da muss ich dir (leider, leider) Recht geben. Hier sieht man wieder, was ein gutes Netzteil ausmacht - beim Revo 87+ 850 Watt im PCGH-Testlabor hat die Sicherung ausgelöst.


----------



## Teutonnen (9. April 2014)

Na hoffentlich, eine 12V-Rail ist dort mit 30A abgesichert und mehr als knapp 400W sollten da auf keinen Fall möglich sein. 

Ich würde der Grafikkarte ehrlich gesagt ein "Ungenügend - potentiell gefährlich - keinesfalls kaufen" verpassen, aber damit verliert man wohl Klicks...


----------



## _chiller_ (9. April 2014)

Zumal laut CB keine 75 Watt aus dem PCI-E Steckplatz gezogen werden, sondern nur 26W. Es kommen also nochmal 50W zusätzlich auf die Stromstecker die da eigentlich nicht hinsollten.

Schade eigentlich, ansich hat AMD mit der R9 295X2 vieles richtig gemacht


----------



## Teutonnen (9. April 2014)

Damit wären wir schon bei 7.33A Überstrom. 

War es nicht so, dass ein normales Haushaltskabel maximal 10A führen darf?


----------



## ebastler (9. April 2014)

So schlimm finde ich das jetzt nicht... AWG18 hat 0,82mm^2. Das mal 6 ergibt 4,92mm^2 Querschnitt (3 Litzen pro 8pin).

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, erlaubt selbst die VDE Norm irgendwas an die 40A bei einem solchen Querschnitt, für Gebäudeinstallationen (kann mich da aber auch irren), und die hat noch ordentlich Luft...

Eher Sorgen würde ich mir um die Stecker, bzw deren Übergangswiderstände machen...


----------



## Teutonnen (9. April 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> So schlimm finde ich das jetzt nicht... AWG18 hat 0,82mm^2. Das mal 6 ergibt 4,92mm^2 Querschnitt (3 Litzen pro 8pin).



EDIT: Hier stand Blödsinn. Die 0.82mm^2 sind ja bereits die Kreisfläche 





ebastler schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, erlaubt selbst die VDE Norm irgendwas an die 40A bei einem solchen Querschnitt, für Gebäudeinstallationen (kann mich da aber auch irren), und die hat noch ordentlich Luft...
> 
> Eher Sorgen würde ich mir um die Stecker, bzw deren Übergangswiderstände machen...



Davon hab ich leider keine Ahnung mehr, ich bin kein Elektriker


----------



## efdev (9. April 2014)

@Teutonnen
naja ich finde die karte ist weniger das problem, da sollte man eher die Netzteile verbieten die so einen strom über eine leitung ermöglichen als das gerät welches so einen strom brauch.


----------



## sycron17 (9. April 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> @Teutonnen
> naja ich finde die karte ist weniger das problem, da sollte man eher die Netzteile verbieten die so einen strom über eine leitung ermöglichen als das gerät welches so einen strom brauch.



Verbieten? 
Da werden die hersteller ein Wörtchen zu reden haben
Da single rail einfacher und günstiger bei der herstellung


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. April 2014)

Naja, mal überlegen:

500W / 12V ~ 42A.
Die Karte hat 2 Stecker, je 3 Aderpaare, also /6 ~ 7A pro Pin.

Schauen wir doch mal bei Molex nach, was die dazu sagen
Die sagen 8A pro Pin...
Also doch noch OK 
Allerdings recht grenzwertig...

Problematisch wird das ganze aber wenn das Netzteil solche glorreichen PCIe Y-Kabel haben, an einer 8pin PCIe Buchse - so wie Seasonic bei den neueren Geräten der X-Serie (und verwandten Geräten) und keine ausreichende OCP...

Straight Power sind (noch) nicht betroffen, da von OCP geschützt, gibt aber noch andere Netzteile, die diese Y-Kabel verwenden...


----------



## ebastler (9. April 2014)

Okay, in den Fall heizt man die vollen 40-45A über sage und schreibe 3 +12V Litzen.

Schon über 6 finde ich es etwas knapp, aber noch okay, aber über 3. Nope.


----------



## Shadow Complex (9. April 2014)

War doch schon bei der HD 7990 das Problem, dass PCI-E Y Kabel durchgeschmort sind. Wurden auch schon in diesem Thread gepostet. Bei der neuen Grafikkarte werden wir das noch häufiger sehen, da der Verbrauch nochmals höher ausfällt.


----------



## efdev (9. April 2014)

das liegt dann aber einfach am dummen anwender, man könnte sich informieren und das problem die karte zu betreiben wäre gelößt.


----------



## Multithread (9. April 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> War doch schon bei der HD 7990 das Problem, dass PCI-E Y Kabel durchgeschmort sind. Wurden auch schon in diesem Thread gepostet. Bei der neuen Grafikkarte werden wir das noch häufiger sehen, da der Verbrauch nochmals höher ausfällt.


Dann ist man aber selber schuld, AMD gibt bei der neuen karte ja sogar noch extra den Hinweis mit wegen dem verbrauch.

Ich hätte 3*8Pin auch besser gefunden. Aber selbst dann hätte man bei nem Y kabel bereits massive Probleme. Wie AMD schon sagte, die Karte ist nicht für jederman gemacht.
Was ich auch schade finde: wieso haben Sie nicht das erste BIOS PCI-E Konform gemacht (375 Watt) und das 2te für die 500 Watt Powertarget.

Abgesehen von den PCI-E Steckern und dem radiator Lüfter hat AMD bei der Karte aber alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Frosdedje (9. April 2014)

ebastler schrieb:
			
		

> Eher Sorgen würde ich mir um die Stecker, bzw deren Übergangswiderstände machen


Das ist auch der zweite Gedanke, wo es bei diesem Punkt kritisch bis übel werden kann. (das wollte ich eigentlich 
gestern noch was schreiben, aber war dann zu müde dafür gewesen)
Wenn man sich das Youtube-Video ansieht, wo TechPowerUp die Temperatur der Grafikkartenrückseite über eine
Wärmebildkamera misst, anschaut, fällt die Wärementwicklung der PCIe-Steckeranschlüsse und leiter zur Grafikkarten-PCB 
(u.a auch durch die hohe Wärmeentwicklung der Grafikkarte mitgetragen) und auch teilweise an den Kabelenden auf.
Das schaut, wenn ich es richtig interpretiere zwischen 85-90°C aus.


----------



## efdev (9. April 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schauen wir doch mal bei Molex nach, was die dazu sagen
> Die sagen 8A pro Pin...
> Also doch noch OK
> Allerdings recht grenzwertig...



wie man an stefans zweiten link sieht sind bis 105° kein problem für die stecker.


----------



## Frosdedje (9. April 2014)

Auch für einen mehrstündigen Burn-In Test / 24/7-Betrieb bei Bitcoin-Mining (bei der Rohleistung der Karte 
ist das nicht so unwahrscheinlich) bzw. welche langfristige Folgen hat diese thermische Belastung?


----------



## efdev (9. April 2014)

na ganz einfach es wird wahrscheinlich das platik schmelzen, allerdings glaube ich nicht das sowas passiert zumal die stecker bestimmt auch etwas mehr als die 105° ohne problem aushalten.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2014)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Auch für einen mehrstündigen Burn-In Test / 24/7-Betrieb bei Bitcoin-Mining (bei der Rohleistung der Karte
> ist das nicht so unwahrscheinlich) bzw. welche langfristige Folgen hat diese thermische Belastung?


 
Sofern der Kunststoff für diese Temperatur spezifiziert ist gar keine.


----------



## Jolly91 (9. April 2014)

Nimmt man jetzt ein 8pin PCI-E Kabel welches 5 Adern für Masse und 3 für die 12V Spannung hat, könnte man, wenn man nach AWG 16 aus der Liste geht, davon ausgehen, das 40A eigentlich machbar sein sollten.


----------



## Frosdedje (9. April 2014)

@Threshold:
Wenn das auch nachweisbar wäre, dass das verwendete Plastik nicht nach mehrere Stunden FurMark, Mining etc. nachgibt, aber so richtig kann ich das nicht glauben.

Aber ich versruche das mal zusammenzufassen:
- Die Stromversorgung der R9 295X2 im Referenzdesign wirkt mehr so, als wurde das nach dem Motto 
auf Teufel komm raus bzw. mit der Brechstange konstruiert, aber aach gut durchdacht sieht das nicht aus.
- Prinzipiell könnte man zur ausreichende Versorgung der Karte ein Netzteil um die 800-850W verwenden.
Die Argumentation vom AMD, dass man ein Netzteil ab 1000W Nennleistung brauche, kommt auf mich irgendwie 
wie eine Rechtfertigung für die Verletzung der PCIe-Specs und mehr vor.


----------



## Jolly91 (9. April 2014)

Naja, es gibt auch Kunststoff welches 300°C aushält.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. April 2014)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> welche langfristige Folgen hat diese thermische Belastung?


 
Das Plastik wird schneller hart und verliert die 'Weichheit', ansonsten ist aber nix zu erwarten. Geh einfach mal davon aus, dass die Plaste, die man so verwendet, mindestens 125°C verträgt, ohne allzu schlimme Folgen.

Ganz ehrlich: Darum würd ich mir jetzt echt die wenigsten Gedanken machen. Zumal der Sinn der Plaste ja nur Führung und Isolation ist. Selbst wenns sich verflüssigt, passiert nicht wirklich was...

PS: Würd die 295X2 (klingt irgendwie nach 'ner Geforce) gern mal mit dem FX8350 und meinem 14,95€ Netzteil versuchen


----------



## Teutonnen (9. April 2014)

Schick das Teil doch mal zur pcgh... Aber den Feuerlöscher gleich mit^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. April 2014)

Den brauch ich nich 
Das Netzteil dürft, bis auf die Effizienz, einige Netzteile platt machen, die ich hier so hab 

nachteil: für 'ne HD5870 brauchts beide PCIe Kabel oder Adapter...


Gut, das Teil hat auch 'nen 3800rpm Lüfter drin ^_^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. April 2014)

Welches Gerät ist das denn genau?


----------



## Shadow Complex (9. April 2014)

Wohl hoffentlich kein intertech SL 500


----------



## Philipus II (9. April 2014)

Das hatte ich heute an der Chroma. Die Halle steht noch, auch der Feuerlöscher wurde nicht benötigt. Testbericht kommt aber erst in etwa 2 Monaten, fürchte ich.


----------



## _chiller_ (10. April 2014)

Lebt das Netzteil denn noch? ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. April 2014)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Welches Gerät ist das denn genau?


 
Ein 8 Jahre altes OEM Teil mit einem stehenden Lüfter (3600rpm, Beschreibung des Lüfterlagers schaut Richtung FDB Lager aus, mit 'nem absolut dämlichen Namen)....
Das Teil hat 'nen 8pin CPU Anschluss, der sich über zwei Rails breit macht, aber 2 8pin PCIe Anschlüsse und 2 6pin (an einer 18A Rail, so wie es ausschaut)...


----------



## Teutonnen (10. April 2014)

...Früher waren sogar OEM-Netzteile besser.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal ein Bild von dem guten Stück...

Ist eigentlich recht ordentlich, gibt nur ein schwerwiegendes Problem...


----------



## Teutonnen (10. April 2014)

Das da wäre? Mir sagt das Bild nicht viel. 

Ich kann 105°C-Kondensatoren sehen, eine Drossel, einen Trafo im Hintergrund und das schwarze Ding links unten.. Ist das der Sicherungschip?


----------



## Schnitzel (10. April 2014)

............. ja?


----------



## Teutonnen (10. April 2014)

Sagt mir trotzdem nix xD


----------



## _chiller_ (10. April 2014)

Das links unten ist kein Sicherungschip, mir ist aber die Bezeichnung des Teils grade entfallen. Viel sehen tue ich allerdings sonst auch nicht


----------



## ebastler (10. April 2014)

Links unten? Am Kühler? Das sollte ein MOSFET/IGBT oder eine Schottkydiode sein, sonst ist in PC Netzteilen eigentlich nichts drin, was Kühlung braucht.
Aufgrund der Position eher eine Diode.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. April 2014)

OK, noch eins...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teutonnen (10. April 2014)

Was ist das dort auf dem Widerstand (auf der kleinen Platine, oben rechts in der Ecke)?


----------



## ebastler (10. April 2014)

Sind diese unförmigen Lötzinndinger da Shunts??


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. April 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Was ist das dort auf dem Widerstand (auf der kleinen Platine, oben rechts in der Ecke)?


Verstehe nicht, was du meinst? 
Magst das in dem Bild mal markieren? (das erlaube ich dir mal )



ebastler schrieb:


> Sind diese unförmigen Lötzinndinger da Shunts??


 Nein, diese unförmigen Lötzinndinger sind einfach unförmige Lötstellen. 
Ich nehme mal an, dass du die beiden auf dem Zusatz PCB meinst, oder?

Oh btw: Was macht dieses kleine Zusatz PCB eigentlich?


----------



## ebastler (10. April 2014)

Ich sehe kleine Kühlklammern und Ferritspeicherdrosseln, DC-DC für eine wenig belastete Leitung?


----------



## Teutonnen (10. April 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht, was du meinst?
> Magst das in dem Bild mal markieren? (das erlaube ich dir mal )



Das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung, was das ist - die anderen Widerstände haben es jedenfalls nicht


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. April 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich sehe kleine Kühlklammern und Ferritspeicherdrosseln, DC-DC für eine wenig belastete Leitung?


Jop, das ist das DC-DC Modul für +3,3V und +5V



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Achso, nur eine Verunreinigung, kommt mal vor, nix schlimmes. Völlig im Lot...

PS: habt ihr schon mal versucht den OEM auszumachen?  
Kleiner Tip: Nix, was man als Enduser öfter sieht...


----------



## Frosdedje (10. April 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:
			
		

> PS: habt ihr schon mal versucht den OEM auszumachen?
> Kleiner Tip: Nix, was man als Enduser öfter sieht...


Hmm, bei letzteren fallen mir spontan Delta Electronics, Etasis, Liteon, Win-Tact und Zippy Electronics ein.
Aber ist die gezeigte PCB bereits die Haupt-PCB oder ist diese ein Teil eines Sandwich-PCB Designs?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. April 2014)

Ist be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-630W/BN182) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sinnvoll?  Bzw Kann mal jemand was dazu sagen? Habe hier eine DSikussion die ins Leere führt. Dran hängt ein Xeon 1230v3 r9 290


----------



## -sori- (10. April 2014)

Nein, definitiv nicht. Nimm das E9 mit 450 Watt oder 480 W, Das LC-Power LC 9550 oder das Seasonic S12G PCGH Edition.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ist be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-630W/BN182) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sinnvoll?  Bzw Kann mal jemand was dazu sagen? Habe hier eine DSikussion die ins Leere führt. Dran hängt ein Xeon 1230v3 r9 290


 
Dafür reicht ein 450-500 Watt Netzteil.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. April 2014)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Hmm, bei letzteren fallen mir spontan Delta Electronics, Etasis, Liteon, Win-Tact und Zippy Electronics ein.
> Aber ist die gezeigte PCB bereits die Haupt-PCB oder ist diese ein Teil eines Sandwich-PCB Designs?


Nicht schlecht 
Leider ist das ganze nur ein Single PCB Teil, bei dem nur Eingangsfilter, Ladestrombegrenzung undd Gleichrichter auf einem Zusatz PCB zu finden sind. Hab auf 'nen doppel PCB gehofft 
Aber der OEM dieses Gerätes ist dabei...



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ist be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-630W/BN182) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sinnvoll?  Bzw Kann mal jemand was dazu sagen? Habe hier eine DSikussion die ins Leere führt. Dran hängt ein Xeon 1230v3 r9 290


 Nee, völliger Käse das Netzteil.

Wenn du wirklich so viel Leistung brauchst, nimm 'nen Dark Power Pro mit 650W, alternativ ginge auch 'nen Seasonic G-Series, sind allerdings recht laut...


----------



## -sori- (10. April 2014)

Ne, die Seasonic G-Series der PCGH Edition sind ziehmlich leise, so 0,1 bis 0,3 Sone lauter


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Ne, die Seasonic G-Series der PCGH Edition sind ziehmlich leise, so 0,1 bis 0,3 Sone lauter


 
Das muss sich erst noch heraus stellen.
PCGH erzählt viel wenn der Tag lang ist. Ich warte da lieber auf einen neutralen Test.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. April 2014)

Das hat aber keine 650W


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2014)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Das hat aber keine 650W


 
Einfach überlasten.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. April 2014)

Das ist aber irgendwo nicht so ganz Sinn der Sache...


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2014)

Die Frage ist ja erst mal wozu braucht man ein 650 Watt Netzteil?


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. April 2014)

Radeon 295X2?


----------



## ebastler (10. April 2014)

Thresh ist wieder da 

Für eine 1230v3 und eine 290 sind 450W auch genug, das braucht keine 650.

Auf 650W kommt man eh nur mit doppel-GPU, und da sollte man eh kein L8/E9 mehr nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Radeon 295X2?


 
Das ist eine Multi GPU Karte. Da würde ich gleich ein 750 Watt Netzteil nehmen.

Und der Fragesteller  hat einen Xeon und eine R9 290. Da reicht ein 450-500 Watt Netzteil aus.


----------



## poiu (10. April 2014)

@Threshold ein Combat Power ? 

und willkommen zurück


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. April 2014)

Ja ich sag ja auch das es reicht (ein 500W). Er meinte aber er brauch es. Er hat es jetzt bestellt.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja ich sag ja auch das es reicht (ein 500W). Er meinte aber er brauch es. Er hat es jetzt bestellt.


 
Er hat das L8 mit 630 Watt bestellt?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. April 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er hat das L8 mit 630 Watt bestellt?


 
Ja  Er war kurz zuvor das LC-Power 9950 (oder wie es heißt) zu nehmen, aber aus weiß Gott welchem Grund hat er doch das BQ genommen. Wenn er sich dann beschwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2014)

Verstehe ich nicht. 
Er soll es zurück schicken.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. April 2014)

Puh das wird schwer  Er sollte sich hier ja mal anmelde nund hier nachfragen, aber er ist sehr abgeneigt gegenüber Foren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. April 2014)

Wieso denn? Hier gibt's dich nur nette und brave User, wie zum Beispiel mich


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2014)

wieso abgeneigt?

Wir erklären ihm nur wieso das L8 mit 630 Watt keine gute Wahl ist und dass ein kleineres aber hochwertigeres Netzteil besser ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> aber er ist sehr abgeneigt gegenüber Foren


 Joa, weil man damit rechnen muss, dass die Leute in dem Forum einem widersprechen, wenn man etwas meint tun zu müssen...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. April 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Joa, weil man damit rechnen muss, dass die Leute in dem Forum einem widersprechen, wenn man etwas meint tun zu müssen...


 
Das denke ich auch. Er ist von sich und seinem Handlen immer recht überzeugt und lässt sich nicht so schnell abbringen. Ich hoffe er fliegt aud die Schn**** mit dem Netzteil 



> Wieso denn? Hier gibt's dich nur nette und brave User, wie zum Beispiel mich







> wieso abgeneigt?
> 
> Wir erklären ihm nur wieso das L8 mit 630 Watt keine gute Wahl ist und dass ein kleineres aber hochwertigeres Netzteil besser ist.



Habe ich ja. Er meint auch mehr Watt nehmen zu müssen, da durch die geringere Auslastung das Netzteil länger halt.


----------



## Teutonnen (10. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch. Er ist von sich und seinem Handlen immer recht  überzeugt und lässt sich nicht so schnell abbringen. Ich hoffe er fliegt  aud die Schn**** mit dem Netzteil


Solche Leute kann man in der Regel nur mit Verlusten belehren^^




Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Habe ich ja. Er meint auch mehr Watt nehmen zu müssen, da durch die geringere Auslastung das Netzteil länger halt.



Hier, das hält dann für immer - oder zumindest, bis er den PC das erste Mal belastet.  
Techsolo TP-730, 730W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

-> Natürlich nicht


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. April 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Hier, das hält dann für immer:
> Techsolo TP-730, 730W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
 Ich bin ja schon mal froh, dass er kein größeres genommen hat. Mal sehen ob ich ihn noch bekehren kann.


----------



## Teutonnen (10. April 2014)

Dreh ihm doch ein 1kW Corsair RM an xD


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. April 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Dreh ihm doch ein 1kW Corsair RM an xD


 
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es tun soll  Aber anscheinend will er es so.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2014)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Wieso denn? Hier gibt's dich nur nette und brave User, wie zum Beispiel mich


 
Wenn einer nett ist dann bin ich das.


----------



## efdev (10. April 2014)

deswegen kriegst du auch immer urlaub umsonst .


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> deswegen kriegst du auch immer urlaub umsonst .


 
Bei den Mods bis ich eben besonders beliebt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. April 2014)

Ich will mal nicht so sein und den Rest von dem Netzteil posten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Multithread (10. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Habe ich ja. Er meint auch mehr Watt nehmen zu müssen, da durch die geringere Auslastung das Netzteil länger halt.


 Der effekt dürfte doch bis zur Effektiven Spezifikationsgrenze (Ausserd Chinaböller udn Tiernahrung) eher gering sein. Da spielen andere faktoren dann die grössere Rolle. Oder ist das ein trugschluss?


----------



## efdev (10. April 2014)

@Stefan 
man merkt das es ein altes netzteil ist ich kann selbst auf der website nix zu dem ding finden.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> Der effekt dürfte doch bis zur Effektiven Spezifikationsgrenze (Ausserd Chinaböller udn Tiernahrung) eher gering sein. Da spielen andere faktoren dann die grössere Rolle. Oder ist das ein trugschluss?


 
Und deswegen sollte er sich mal hier anmelden und sich aufklären lassen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. April 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> @Stefan
> man merkt das es ein altes netzteil ist ich kann selbst auf der website nix zu dem ding finden.


 
Nein, hat damit nicht unbedingt was zu tun. Oftmals ist es so, dass die ganzen OEM Fertiger wie Delta und Co, nicht alle Modelle öffentlich anpreisen. Da hast dann öffentlich 5 Modelle, hinter den Kulissen hast aber 20 Plattformen. Gerade bei solchen Giganten wie Delta, bei denen man allerdings auch gewaltige MOQs abnehmen muss, damit sie einen anschauen...


----------



## efdev (10. April 2014)

aso ok trotzdem schade, aber gibt wahrscheinlich gründe das gerät nicht weiter zu erwähnen.


----------



## ebastler (10. April 2014)

Also auf mich wirkt das Ding sehr wertig...

Ich habe viel Schrott zerlegt, das sah immer anders aus^^
Breite Leiterbahnen, saubere Lötstellen, aufgeräumte Platine, einigermaßen wertig wirkende Komponenten, funktionsfähiges Kühlkonzept.

Multirail (3 Rails, wie ich das sehe), DC-DC Technik für 3,3V und 5V, Temperatursensoren auf den Kühlern.

Auf den ersten Blick würde ich sagen, das ist ein recht robustes und wertiges Gerät.


----------



## Shadow Complex (10. April 2014)

Was ist das denn für ein Stecker den man auf dem linken Bild in der linken oberen Ecke sieht? Der hat nämlich noch ein braunes und ein weißes Kabel dran und das sagt mir jetzt nicht direkt etwas. 
Das weiße Kabel könnte ja noch -5VDC sein, aber das braune?


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. April 2014)

Der P10 ist irgendwas Proprietäres von dem Server. Wozu der genau ist, keine Ahnung, kommt aber vom Protection Modul...

Hat also irgendwas mit Überwachung vom Netzteil zu tun. Was genau -> frag Fujitsu.

@ebastler
In Netzteilkreisen hat Delta einen verdammt guten Ruf. Die haben den Ruf die bessten der besten zu sein, die über alles erhaben sind, an die niemand heran kommt.
Und das Gerät hier ist ein Delta (auf dem PCB steht: DPS-500QP, auf dem Label: DPS-500QB). 
Delta ist auch der größte Hersteller, soweit ich weiß. Das ist aber auch das Problem: Um bei Delta fertigen zu können, musst du irrsinnige Mengen abnehmen, die du als 'normaler Retailer' nur schwer schaffst. Und genau das ist eben auch das Problem...
Und dann willst als normaler Retailer ja ach Änderungen (anderes Gehäuse usw)...
Allerdings: ich find deren Layouts sind z.T. nix für Enduser bzw Retailer. Zum Beispiel das Layout beim HCP-750W, aufgrund der langen Kabelwege und so weiter, das ist eher ein Layout, das für nonmodulare Netzteile gedacht ist... 

Liteon ist noch ein anderer Fertiger auf diesem Niveau...


Allerdings, auch hier gilt:
Nicht alles, was von Delta kommt, ist auch wirklich gut. Die haben auch 'nen ganzen Sack voll preiswertere Geräte im Programm, die nur das schaffen, was auch drauf steht.


Das Teil soll übrigens eine Workstation von Fujitsu versorgen 
Date Code: 1206...
Preis: 14,95€


----------



## poiu (11. April 2014)

Was habe die denn da bei Facebook für einen Test gepostet 

be quiet! testet Energiemonitore

findet ihr denn auch so aussagekräftig?


----------



## keinnick (11. April 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> Was habe die denn da bei Facebook für einen Test gepostet
> 
> be quiet! testet Energiemonitore
> 
> findet ihr denn auch so aussagekräftig?



Über den Post habe ich mich gestern auch gewundert. Den haben sie hier auch hinterlassen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quiet/328249-quiet-testet-energiemonitore.html


----------



## poiu (11. April 2014)

Also entweder richtig oder gar nicht, wenn man schon keine werbung für Produkte machen will und nur sowas schwammiges bringt sollte man es sein lasen und ggf zusammen mit PCGH einen Test bringen.


----------



## keinnick (11. April 2014)

Lustig fand ich "... stehen aber bei technischen Fragen gerne zur Verfügung" und der Thread wurde direkt geschlossen. Meine Frage wäre spontan gewesen: Wo sind denn die Testergebnisse, wenn Ihr schon schreibt: be quiet! testet Energiemonitore? 

 So ist das Ganze ziemlich sinnlos.


----------



## poiu (11. April 2014)

Sinnlos trifft denn Nagel auf denn Kopf


----------



## _chiller_ (11. April 2014)

Ich hab dem Mitarbeiter hier im Forum einfach eine PM geschrieben und nachgefragt ob mein Messgerät was taugt. Ich habe eine gute Antwort bekommen


----------



## efdev (11. April 2014)

ok was für ein messgerät hast du den und was war die antwort ?


----------



## Olstyle (11. April 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das Teil soll übrigens eine Workstation von Fujitsu versorgen


Dann kann es wirklich nicht ganz neu sein.
Die aktuelleren Fujitsu PCs haben afaik nurnoch 12V Anschlüsse, der Rest wird auf dem Mobo gewandelt.


----------



## Philipus II (11. April 2014)

Nachfragen oder auf meinen Test warten


----------



## _chiller_ (11. April 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> ok was für ein messgerät hast du den und was war die antwort ?


 
Ich hab ein Profitec KD 302, die haben allerdings nur den kleinen Bruder davon getestet. Im Standby kann man die Teile wohl vergessen, aber sonst liefern sie schon aussagekräftige Werte, das kann ich bei meinem Teil bestätigen.


----------



## Philipus II (11. April 2014)

Nicht vom 202 aufs 302 schließen. Die sind technisch völlig verschieden.


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2014)

Ich verstehe jetzt aber nicht was das mit dem Stand by Verbrauch auf sich hat?
Mir ist es doch egal ob mein Rechner im Stand By 0.5 oder 1 Watt benötigt.
Meiner benötigt im ausgeschalteten Zustand 12 Watt.


----------



## _chiller_ (11. April 2014)

Naja mein Messgerät springt im Standby immer von 0,0W auf 0,2W und wieder zurück. Wirklich aussagekräftig ist das nicht, weswegen ich diese Werte auch nicht in meinen Tests angeben werde


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. April 2014)

Zum Bequiet Test:
MIr fehlt da ehrlich gesagt der 'Lampen Trick'.

Einige Schätzeisen sind bei niedrigen Lasten, die non Ohmsch Funktionieren, einfach fürn ARsch. Hängt man aber einen Ohmschen Verbraucher Parallel zum Rechner, so ssind die dann erstaunlich genau. 
Darauf hätten sie IMO hinweisen können/müssen. So quasi als kleiner Gegentest, falls das Schätzeisen wirklich 20W im Soft Off Modus anzeigt...



Olstyle schrieb:


> Dann kann es wirklich nicht ganz neu sein.
> Die aktuelleren Fujitsu PCs haben afaik nurnoch 12V Anschlüsse, der Rest wird auf dem Mobo gewandelt.


 Sagte ich doch: Date Code: 1206.
Also Dezember 2006...


----------



## poiu (15. April 2014)

Bei be quiet gibt es eine Umfrage/Gewinnspiel da kann man ein DPP 10 850W usw gewinnen.

Prinzipiell geht es um Verbesserungsvorschläge an be quiet Produkten


----------



## ebastler (15. April 2014)

PCIe 6/8Pins in schwarz!


----------



## _chiller_ (15. April 2014)

Hm die Umfrage ist ja sehr allgemein gehalten, ich hätte mir noch ein Antwortfenster mit persönlichen Wünschen gewünscht.

So nen paar Verbesserungen hätte ich da nämlich noch:
- Powerzone einstellen
- Das Straight-Power wieder mit DC-to-DC-Technik bestücken
- Beim Pure Power die Versionen über 500W entfernen

Joa mehr fällt mir jetzt spontan erstmal nicht ein, BQT hat relativ wenige Leichen im Keller, wenn man mal an andere Netzteilhersteller denkt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. April 2014)

Etwas, das einige von uns schon seit einiger Zeit befürchtet haben, hier die Quelle.


jonnyGURU schrieb:


> Not sure how many people know this, but unfortunately, Enermax's factory closed down not too long ago.  The company that builds the Platimax product line now?  CWT.  The big difference is Enermax engineers their own product, they source their own components, etc.  So you'd never know it was made by CWT by looking at it despite the fact that SMT, wave soldering, rework, assembly, etc is all done by them.


Das ist nur die Bestätigung für das, was einige seit einiger Zeit befürchtet haben...


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2014)

Oh man.
Das sieht echt übel aus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. April 2014)

ja, hab ich aber schon seit einiger Zeit befürchtet, dass mein Platimax aus CWTs Hallen kommen müsste. Weil sonst fällt mir niemand ein, der solch eine schlechte Arbeit abliefern würde...


----------



## Frosdedje (15. April 2014)

Das bedeutet, dass Enermax jetzt entgültig die Eigenproduktion der Elektronik aufgegeben hatte 
und sich nur noch auf die Entwicklung von Elektronik und PCBs konzentriert wie einst Impervio 
bis zur Übernahme durch Enermax (quasi die Ironie des Schicksals hat zugeschlagen)?



> The company that builds the Platimax product line now?  CWT.


Dafuq??


----------



## BlackNeo (15. April 2014)

Das heißt auch das Digifanless und Digisilence kommen von CWT?

Na bravo, dann gibts wirklich nur noch be quiet im High-End Bereich, wenn man kein Single-Rail will.


----------



## -sori- (15. April 2014)

Antec hat auch noch brauchbare 
Z.B. Das HCP


----------



## Verminaard (15. April 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Das heißt auch das Digifanless und Digisilence kommen von CWT?
> 
> Na bravo, dann gibts wirklich nur noch be quiet im High-End Bereich, wenn man kein Single-Rail will.


 
Ja aber auch nicht alle.
Ab 750W arbeitet bequiet auch mit unverhaeltniss maessig viel A auf den Rails.
Will man ein SLI/CF Gespann betreiben muss man wohl echt die Augen aufmachen was man kauft.


----------



## Philipus II (15. April 2014)

Für mich nichts neues, aber  endlich mal wer, ders nicht nur hinter verschlossenen Türen sagt, nachdem man ein Schweigegelübde ablehnt. Von Enermax fehlt noch ein Kommentar dazu.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. April 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ab 750W arbeitet bequiet auch mit unverhaeltniss maessig viel A auf den Rails.


 nein, erst die Seasonic Modelle, also 850W, sind recht hoch.

Das 750W müsst sowas wie 35-40A haben, für die PCIes, V1 und V2 niedriger...


----------



## SpotlightXFX (15. April 2014)

Wenn alles untergeht -> Stefan baut selber welche mit den feinsten Sachen


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (16. April 2014)

Können Kondensatoren aufm Mobo platzen, wenn ein Pure-Power L8 mit 700 od. 800W mit 2 R9 290x belastet wird?
Btw.: nicht mir sondern evtl. grad nem Bekannten passiert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. April 2014)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> Können Kondensatoren aufm Mobo platzen, wenn ein Pure-Power L8 mit 700 od. 800W mit 2 R9 290x belastet wird?
> Btw.: nicht mir sondern evtl. grad nem Bekannten passiert.


Von welchem Pure Power sprichst du?
Und wie war die Situation?

Aber sorry, 2 290X mit einem Pure Power betreiben zu wollen, ist schon 'nen bisserl komisch, irgendwie...
Fast 1000€ für 2 Grafikkarten aufn Tisch packen, aber nicht mal 100€ fürn Netzteil ausgeben wollen?!


----------



## -sori- (16. April 2014)

Naja, das Pure Power wird, durch die Gruppenregulierung, mehr/weniger als Genau 12/5/3.3 Volt geliefert haben. Ob das einen Kondensator beeinflusst? Keine Ahnung... Habe im Netz auf die schnelle nichts dazu gefunden.


----------



## ich111 (16. April 2014)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> Können Kondensatoren aufm Mobo platzen, wenn ein Pure-Power L8 mit 700 od. 800W mit 2 R9 290x belastet wird?
> Btw.: nicht mir sondern evtl. grad nem Bekannten passiert.


Wenn die Spannung höher als erlaubt ist oder starken Ripple aufweist: JA

Es bleibt aber beim *könnte*


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (16. April 2014)

Ich weis nicht genau, welches NT er hat. Er hat mir gesagt er hätte ein 800/850?W beQuiet NT für ca. 80€.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. April 2014)

Sowas gibt es nicht.
Das billigste be quiet in dem Bereich wäre ein Power Zone - nur kostet das schon 125€. 
das ists, was von be quiet im Bereich von 70-90€ zu kaufen ist.
Und das stärkste wäre 'nen 730W L8 für 75€


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (16. April 2014)

Ich werde ihn einfach mal fragen, wenn er wieder auf den TS-Server kommt.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2014)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht genau, welches NT er hat. Er hat mir gesagt er hätte ein 800/850?W beQuiet NT für ca. 80€.


 
Ein 850 Watt Netzteil für 80€ kann schon mal gar nicht wirklich brauchbar sein egal von wem es kommt.


----------



## Jolly91 (16. April 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> nein, erst die Seasonic Modelle, also 850W, sind recht hoch.
> 
> Das 750W müsst sowas wie 35-40A haben, für die PCIes, V1 und V2 niedriger...


 
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 850W ATX 2.31 (P10-850W/BN203) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Und selbst mit 45A kann man schweißen. ^^


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2014)

Das 750er mit seinen 25 und 30 Ampere geht noch. Finde ich auch ganz i.O.
Mehr darf es nicht sein. Dann lieber noch weitere Schienen einsetzen.
Das 850er ist meiner Meinung nach schon überdimensioniert. Das 1000er Modell hat ja nur 40 Ampere.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. April 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das 750er mit seinen 25 und 30 Ampere geht noch. Finde ich auch ganz i.O.
> Mehr darf es nicht sein. Dann lieber noch weitere Schienen einsetzen.
> Das 850er ist meiner Meinung nach schon überdimensioniert. Das 1000er Modell hat ja nur 40 Ampere.


Ja, was willst machen, wenn du mit 4 Schienen auskommen musst, bei 1000W und mehr??

PS: hab hier übrigens ein sehr schönes 1200W Netzteil, das 6 Rails a 20A hat...
Leider einen Yate Loon Lüfter...


----------



## Verminaard (16. April 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> PS: hab hier übrigens ein sehr schönes 1200W Netzteil, das 6 Rails a 20A hat...
> Leider einen Yate Loon Lüfter...


 
Schade das man Luefter nicht einfach individuell waehlen oder im Nachhinein tauschen kann -.-
Das waer mal ein Features, welches mir wirklich gut gefallen wuerde.


----------



## -sori- (16. April 2014)

Hmm...
Silverstone?
Das wäre das einzige in dem Bereich. Hat aber auch auf 3 Rails 28A.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. April 2014)

Nee, was ganz exotisches  

Hat auch, dämlicher weise, feste Kabel, die aufs modular PCB gelötet sind. In richtig bescheidener Art und Weise...


----------



## -sori- (16. April 2014)

:facepalm:
Demnach ist es nicht käuflich.


----------



## Frosdedje (16. April 2014)

> PS: hab hier übrigens ein sehr schönes 1200W Netzteil, das 6 Rails a 20A hat...


Ich möchte dieses Rätsel lösen  :
Es handelt sich bei dem Teil um ein Huntkey X7 1200W mit 80 Plus Gold-Zertifizierung, denn spätestens 
bei der Beschreibung der Kabelmanagment-PCB war die Lösung reine Formsache.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. April 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> :facepalm:
> Demnach ist es nicht käuflich.


Leider nein. 

Mit leichten modifikationen (anderer Lüfter und anderes modular PCB) wäre das ein echt nettes Netzteil...


----------



## Jolly91 (16. April 2014)

SilverStone Strider Series 1500W ATX 2.3 (SST-ST1500) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Silverstone setzt gleich auf 8 12V Schienen mit je 25 Ampere.


----------



## RofflLol (16. April 2014)

Frage, ist das LC-Power GP36560V2.3 560Watt Multi oder Singlerail.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. April 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> SilverStone Strider Series 1500W ATX 2.3 (SST-ST1500) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
> 
> Silverstone setzt gleich auf 8 12V Schienen mit je 25 Ampere.


 Ja, ist nicht das erste Netzteil aber wahrscheinlich eines der letzten mit 8 Rails

Das ANtec High Current Pro mit 1200W hatte auch 8 Rails, Delta made. Und stand im Rufe recht leise zu sein. Leider ist es EOL...


----------



## Jolly91 (16. April 2014)

LC-Power Silent Giant LC6560GP3 Green Power 560W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Multirail.


----------



## RofflLol (16. April 2014)

Ok danke, gut^^ bin ich ja beruhigt.
Ach stimmt, das sieht man ja daran mit den +12V1 +12V2 etc...


----------



## -sori- (16. April 2014)

Das Lepa G160 gibts ja auch noch. Ebenfalls mit 8 Rails.


----------



## ebastler (16. April 2014)

Ein Freund von mir hat so n Lepa-Zeugs mit siebenhundertirgendwas Watt, glaub ich... Taugen die Dinger was? Hab noch nie was von dem Hersteller gehört...
Seins wirkt wertig, ihre eigenartigen Stecker am NT wegen der modularen Bauweise verwirren mich aber etwas


----------



## poiu (16. April 2014)

ich spoilere mal mein nächstes Review

http://abload.de/img/tt55029dil4j.jpg

wer denn Hersteller errät kriegt nenn virtuellen kecks


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. April 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Das Lepa G160 gibts ja auch noch. Ebenfalls mit 8 Rails.


Hat das nicht 6, wie die großen Maxrevo bzw Platimax? 



poiu schrieb:


> ich spoilere mal mein nächstes Review
> http://abload.de/img/tt55029dil4j.jpg
> wer denn Hersteller errät kriegt nenn virtuellen kecks


Also DAS ist eigentlich recht eindeutig. Gibt nur genau einen Hersteller, ders so dermaßen verkacken kann. Kleiner Tip: Die Mutter. Die sollte das ganze mehr als eindeutig preisgeben...

PS: Selbst solche Bruzzelbuden wie Solytech, Andyson oder XHY Power machen nicht solch einen Mist...


----------



## Jolly91 (17. April 2014)

Egal welchen Wert das Teil hat, es ist es nicht Wert.


----------



## Philipus II (17. April 2014)

Das ist das CWT-Klischee. Meist problemlose Verarbeitung, aber manchmal wirklich meilenweit daneben.


----------



## _chiller_ (18. April 2014)

Hab grad nen Antec TP-450C hier, welches ein ähnliches Verhalten wie Stefans 550W-Version zeigt. Bei ca. 380W Leistungsaufnahme laut Steckdose dreht es ganz leicht auf, aber schon bei 450W brüllt es drauf los. Bei 600W schaltete es übrigens noch nicht ab(dafür die GTX 480 die dann überhitzte), die Lautstärke war dann schon ziemlich extrem


----------



## -sori- (18. April 2014)

Das Antec basiert ja auf dem Seasonic Gx50, oder? Daher nicht gross verwunderlich.

Wie stehts eigentlich ums NZXT Hale82+ v2?
Ich finde irgendwie keine Informationen über die Kondensatoren auf der Sekundärseite.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. April 2014)

NZXT HALE82 V2 700 W Review | techPowerUp
NZXT Hale82 V2 550W White PSU Review - Page 4 of 8 - Legit ReviewsThe Interior of the NZXT Hale82 V2 550W

Also Schrott, Su'scon...


----------



## _chiller_ (18. April 2014)

Ich hab grade mal mein altes Be Quiet P5-470W-S1.3 auseinander genommen das ich von 2005-2010 genutzt habe. Wahnsinn gehts da drinnen eng zu 

Also Caps sind alle von der Marke Jenpo. Sagen tut mir das nichts, kennt jemand die Marke?

Allgemein ist das Netzteil echt riesig konsturiert worden, so würde man heute vermutlich ein 800W Netzteil bestücken. Primärseitig haben wir eine große Eingangsfilterung an der schon mal zwei Drosseln hängen. Von dort führt ein Kabel quer über das Netzteil zu einer Zusatzplatine die kopfüber montiert wurde. Darauf befinden sich schon die ersten Mosfets und Caps. Von dort aus geht dann ein Kabel auf die Hauptplatine. Dort befindet sich eine Schmelzsicherung, aber einen Sicherungschip suchte ich vergeblich. Immerhin gab es schon active-PFC, der Controller befindet sich auf der Primärseite. Insgesamt 5 Trafos habe ich entdecken können, diese befinden sich bunt verteilt auf der Platine. Die zwei Primärcaps sind wirklich riesig für ein Netzteil mit 470W, die Teile leisten jeweils 1000yF bei 200V. Sekundärseitig befinden sich große Spulen, jede Menge Caps und Kleinkrams. Achso, die Kühlkörper sind auch riesig, Platz für Luft ist im Gehäuse nicht wirklich vorhanden.

Mangels Kamera verlinke ich mal einige Bilder von anderen Netzteilen, meins sieht identisch aus(abgesehen von dem Teppich der sich da über die Jahre eingenistet hat  )
http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/netzteil/bequiet-blackl.2-470W-017.jpg
http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/netzteil/bequiet-blackl.2-470W-016.jpg
Board - FrazPC.pl - 18+

Die meisten Caps sind übrigens schon am auslaufen und beulen sich so langsam aus, das Netzteil geht somit auf den Schrott


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2014)

Wäre schön wenn du das noch mal mit Fotos dokumentieren kannst.
Irgendwo wirst du schon eine Kamera herbekommen.


----------



## _chiller_ (18. April 2014)

Ich nehms mal bei Zeiten mit zu mir, dann gibts nochmal Fotos dazu 

Noch ein paar Kuriositäten: Beim entfernen einer Platine kam mir ein Kabelbinder entgegen, den hat wohl ein Mitarbeiter vergessen 
Die Platine ist so eng gepackt, dass ein Chip unter einen Trafo geschoben wurde, der Trafo hängt also ein paar cm in der Luft. Sowas hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen


----------



## razzor1984 (18. April 2014)

Hallo, die config für meine kleine Hardware Firewall (pfSense) hab ich nun Fertig.
Ich such nun ein mini ITX gehäuße mit netzteil welches von einer guten Qualität ist.
Computerbase hat vor Kurzem so ein externes Nt aufgeschraubt und Kondesatoren gefunden die gerne nach einem Jahre sich in die Ewigen Jagdtgründe verabschieden.
LC-Power LC75ITX im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Bezüglich HW als cpu wird ein AMD Sempron 3850 eingesetzt also wird das ganze System net viel ziehen.

Wer hat ne empfehlung ?
greets Razzor


----------



## ich111 (18. April 2014)

Wie wärs mit nem Cooltek U1 silber, Mini-ITX (JB U1 S) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Cooltek Coolcube Mini schwarz, Mini-ITX (600046200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland +SFX Netzteil


----------



## razzor1984 (18. April 2014)

SFX teile würde viel zu viel Watt liefern,


			
				 Computerbase schrieb:
			
		

> Statt 8 fast 23 Watt im Leerlauf, lautet das Eregebnis des Athlon 5350  nach dem Netzteiltausch – so viel benötigt dasselbe System mit einem  75-Watt-Netzteil nicht einmal bei voller Last bei der  Video-Konvertierung. Interessenten ist daher dringend empfohlen, kein  Full-ATX-Netzteil für die stromsparenden Kleinst-PCs zu nutzen, sondern  sich im Bereich der 75-Watt-ITX-Lösungen umzusehen.



Langsam bin ich auch schon bereit ein teuerers MB zu nehmen welches wie das Asrock einen stecker für 19v hat. Dann kann man jedes NB Netzteil nehmen welches die passende Spannung liefert. Nur muss man da wiederum auch aufpassen weil diese ja nicht alle die gewohne qualität bringen .....


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. April 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Also Caps sind alle von der Marke Jenpo. Sagen tut mir das nichts, kennt jemand die Marke?


Nee, nur die Primären. Sekundär kommen Fuhyyju zum Einsatz - also der größte Mist, den es jemals gab...



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Allgemein ist das Netzteil echt riesig konsturiert worden, so würde man heute vermutlich ein 800W Netzteil bestücken.


Die Abwärme von dem Teil ist auch höher als bei einem modernen 800W Netzteil.
Du musst mit etwa 65% Effizienz +/- 5-7,5% rechnen, bei dem Teil...

Und 400W / 0,65 = 215W Verlustleistung.

Nur mal ein 1200W Netzteil mit 80plus Gold zum Vergleich:
1200W/0,87 ~ 180W

Kurz: das Teil verbrät bei 400W Last wesentlich mehr als ein modernes 1200W Gold Netzteil bei 1200W Last...



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Primärseitig haben wir eine große Eingangsfilterung an der schon mal zwei Drosseln hängen. Von dort führt ein Kabel quer über das Netzteil zu einer Zusatzplatine die kopfüber montiert wurde. Darauf befinden sich schon die ersten Mosfets und Caps. Von dort aus geht dann ein Kabel auf die Hauptplatine. Dort befindet sich eine Schmelzsicherung, aber einen Sicherungschip suchte ich vergeblich. Immerhin gab es schon active-PFC, der Controller befindet sich auf der Primärseite.


Äh, nein. Schau noch mal genau hin.
Kurz: Dieses Netzteil ist NICHT für aPFC konstruiert, das ist nur 'angeflanscht'. Sprich: die Zusatzplatine, die da hinten einmal quer übers Netzteil geht, ist die aPFC Platine...
Das ist bei Netzteilen aus dieser Zeit öfter der Fall gewesen...


_chiller_ schrieb:


> Insgesamt 5 Trafos habe ich entdecken können, diese befinden sich bunt verteilt auf der Platine.


Schau noch mal genau hin 
Du hast eigentlich nur 2 Trafos. Dazu kommen Trenntrafos - die man nicht mehr nutzt, stattdessen nutzt man optokoppeler, die den Vorteil haben, dass sie Primär- und Sekundärseite wirklich trennen.
Diese Trenntrafos deuten auf ein völlig veraltetes Low End Design hin, was man besser nicht mehr nutzt...



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Die zwei Primärcaps sind wirklich riesig für ein Netzteil mit 470W, die Teile leisten jeweils 1000yF bei 200V. Sekundärseitig befinden sich große Spulen, jede Menge Caps und Kleinkrams. Achso, die Kühlkörper sind auch riesig, Platz für Luft ist im Gehäuse nicht wirklich vorhanden.


Das einzig gute an diesen Geräten ist wirklich nur der Kühler. Alles andere ist Müll. Schraubs mal weiter auseinander und mach mal Bilder von der Lötseite. Oder schau es dir mal genau an. Dann wirst verstehen, was ich meine.
Kurzum: Topower ist kein guter Hersteller. Eher in der Gegend von Solytech.

Entsprechend war es auch eine völlig korrekte Entscheidung von Listan, sich 2005-2006 vollständig von Topower zu trennen und sich einen anderen Fertiger zu suchen.
Maxpoint hat das leider nicht auf die Reihe bekommen und den 'Topower Absprung' nicht rechtzeitig geschafft...



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Die meisten Caps sind übrigens schon am auslaufen und beulen sich so langsam aus, das Netzteil geht somit auf den Schrott


Nimm aber vorher noch die kleine Zusatzplatine ab, die kannst ev. noch mal bei 'nem anderen Gerät gebrauchen.

Dass die Caps alle dick sind, wundert mich nicht. Das war auch bei den P5 Exemplaren der Fall (die ich leider in Glinde geblieben sind)...


----------



## ebastler (18. April 2014)

Wow, die Kühler sind mal cool, genau solche bräuchge ich grad für meinen Vollbrücken-Gatetreiber...


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. April 2014)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Ich such nun ein mini ITX gehäuße mit netzteil welches von einer guten Qualität ist.


Wurde doch in deinem Thread empfohlen: Antec ISK irgendwas.

Also noch einmal zum Verständnis:
Du willst dir 'nen Server aufbauen, der Jahre lang permanent durchlaufen soll und *unbedingt am Netzteil sparen*?!

WARUM?!
Weil dir nicht klar ist, wie groß die Unterschiede bei Netzteilen sein können? Weil dir nicht klar ist, wie wichtig ein Netzteil sein kann? Oder warum versuchst du so krampfhaft am Netzteil zu sparen?!
Du kannst die Frage auch noch 100 mal stellen und wirst die gleiche Antwort bekommen....

1. Deine ollen be quiet Netzteile sind Schrott, insbesondere das E6, aber auch das E7 ist schon 'nen bisserl alt.
2. ist es absolut daneben am Netzteil zu sehr zu sparen.

Und genau das versuchst du gerade...

TBH:
Ich frag mich gerade, warum ich in deinem Thread nicht die Klappe gehalten hab. Das wäre wesentlich interessanter/lustiger gewesen, wenn du mit dem SG-05 Lite und ohne passendem SFX Netzteil dastehen würdest.
Aber das, was du gerade machst, ist echt nervtötend. Da macht das 'beraten' echt keinen Spass, bei einem, der meint alles besser zu wissen und gerade am Netzteil zu sparen.

Aber was will man von jemanden erwarten, der nicht mal in der Lage war, ein Gehäuse passend zu den Netzteilen, die er hat, auszuwählen?!



ich111 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit nem Cooltek U1 silber, Mini-ITX (JB U1 S) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Cooltek Coolcube Mini schwarz, Mini-ITX (600046200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland +SFX Netzteil


Ist dem Herren zu teuer...

Er wollte ja ursprünglich 'nen E6, notfalls ein E7 für den Rechner verwenden. Da das aber nicht so recht ins angedachte SG-05 Lite passte, muss jetzt was anderes her. Und da scheint der Herr irgendwas billiges zu wollen, da wohl nicht klar ist, dass so ein Netzteil nicht ganz unwichtig ist - auch bei niedrigen Lasten...



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Ich seh net ein bei einem ULTRA LOW COST pc ein 50 eur NT einzubauen


Muss man dazu noch was sagen?!


----------



## poiu (19. April 2014)

ich frag mich eher wieso im dritten ick von Chiller auf der polnischen Seite die Bilder von PC-experience eingebetet sind 

Board - FrazPC.pl - 18+


----------



## razzor1984 (19. April 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wurde doch in deinem Thread empfohlen: Antec ISK irgendwas.
> 
> Also noch einmal zum Verständnis:
> Du willst dir 'nen Server aufbauen, der Jahre lang permanent durchlaufen soll und *unbedingt am Netzteil sparen*?!



ASRock AM1H-ITX + Seasonic SSA-0601D-19 19V 60W  jetzt gibts nichts mehr auszusetzen ^^


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> ich frag mich eher wieso im dritten ick von Chiller auf der polnischen Seite die Bilder von PC-experience eingebetet sind
> 
> Board - FrazPC.pl - 18+


 
Hat er doch gesagt. 



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Mangels Kamera verlinke ich mal einige Bilder von anderen Netzteilen, meins sieht identisch aus(abgesehen von dem Teppich der sich da über die Jahre eingenistet hat  )


----------



## soth (19. April 2014)

Thres, es ging darum, dass die polnische Seite Bilder aus dem Test von pc-experience benutzt


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2014)

soth schrieb:


> Thres, es ging darum, dass die polnische Seite Bilder aus dem Test von pc-experience benutzt


 
Ich dachte es wird gemeckert weil chiller Bilder klaut.


----------



## Jolly91 (19. April 2014)

Selbst in einem Forum ist man nie allein.


----------



## poiu (19. April 2014)

soth schrieb:


> Thres, es ging darum, dass die polnische Seite Bilder aus dem Test von pc-experience benutzt



korrekt, hatte nix mit chiller zu tun


----------



## b0s (20. April 2014)

Hab hier beim ausmisten mein altes BQ DPP P7-550W gefunden, was ich damals durch Wasserschaden gekillt hatte. Ist da irgendjemand zum Basteln / Forschen dran interessiert?
Den Kabelsatz dazu hab ich glaube ich auch noch.... irgendwo...


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2014)

P7 kenne ich schon sehr gut. 
Aber wie kam es zum Wasserschaden?


----------



## poiu (20. April 2014)

klingt nach wakü


----------



## Dragon AMD (20. April 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> klingt nach wakü



Bestimmt kompakt wakü da die dinger gerne mal lecken.


----------



## poiu (20. April 2014)

BQ P7 gabs da schon kompakt waküs Oo


----------



## b0s (20. April 2014)

kA obs da schon Kompakt-WaKüs gab (zumindest nicht groß umworben), aber es war ne "normale" selbstgebaute.

War eine Kombination aus Materialfehler und selbst Schuld. Ich war an für sich mit dem Umbau fertig und der Kreislauf war zu. Der Bodenstopfen des Ausgleichsbehälters war leider undicht und ich hatte diesen über dem Netzteil positioniert m(. Hatte war dann ein paar Tropfen "Zeit" ehe das NT sich verabschiedet hat.

Hat seinen Job aber in sofern gut gemacht, dass nichts anderes gestorben ist


----------



## poiu (20. April 2014)

meines wissen gab es noch keine und ich dachte mir das es schon selbstbau war, was du beschreibst kam häufiger vor


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2014)

Verstehe ich trotzdem nicht.
Wenn das Netzteil unten verbaut ist und der Lüfter vom Boden aus die Luft ansaugt wie kann dann Wasser ins Netzteil getropft sein?


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. April 2014)

Nujo, man kanns aber auch mit Lüfter nach oben verbauen. Auch wenn das eigentlich nur Nachteile hat. Insbesondere einige schwerwiegende (wie dass da Dinge rein fallen oder laufen können), daher ist die Position Lüfter unten immer zu bevorzugen, wenn es das Gehäuse erlaubt. Auch wenn die Lochung des Gehäuses deutlich kleiner ist als der Lüfter des Netzteiles, sollte man es immer machen.

Einzig bei Geräten, die man 'nach oben' verbauen muss, wie Seasonics Platinum Geräte. Aber die haben eh eine recht feine Lochung, so dass dort nicht so schnell was rein fallen kann...

PS: mir ist heut auch 'ne dicke fette Daumenschraube in mein SuperFlower Netzteil gefallen, Glücklicherweise alles heile geblieben...
Werd aber auch wohl noch 'nen paar Tests machen müssen, da es irgendwie seltsam ist, dass das ganze auf einmal 10W weniger im idle säuft...
Hab dabei aber auch das Gehäuse umgebaut (das Storm Trooper ist das einzige, was zum Sabertooth passt. Oder umgekehrt, wie mans nimmt halt)...


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2014)

Und wer baut ein Netzteil mit Lüfter nach oben ein wenn eine WaKü im Case verbaut ist?


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. April 2014)

Enermax Triathlor Eco 650W und LEPA MaxBron 700W im Test
Lest euch mal den Text unter dem Bild von dem Maxbron Innenleben durch.
Auch das beim Triathlor ECO ist "interessant"...


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2014)

Das Lepa ist schon sehr geil. 100 Ampere drauf und es läuft immer noch.  
Schon fast unverschämt dass sowas auf den Markt kommt. 
Und dann noch die Leistungsklassen. Von 450 bis 1000 Watt. 

Und beim Eco überrascht mich gar nichts mehr.
Wie übliche der Werbeflyer mit dem japanischen Cap.
Leider nur primär. Sekundär billiges Zeugs.
Und zum Thema Schutzschaltung fällt mir auch nichts mehr ein.

Ach ja. Stefan. Weißt du wer der Fertiger des Lepa ist?


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. April 2014)

Ich verstehe nicht, warum bei *beiden* so spät bzw gar nicht abgeschaltet.
Das Triathlor ECO schaltet erst bei etwa 10V und 80A auf +12V ab - viel zu spät...

Und beim Lepa Maxbron hat der Tester den Test abgebrochen, weil er sich nicht getraut hat, das Netzteil hoch zu jagen...
Was interessant wäre, wäre die Rückseite vom PCB, wie gut oder schlecht die Lötqualität ist...
'Hersteller' von dem ganzen ist Yuelin wohl.


----------



## Frosdedje (21. April 2014)

Endlich mal ein ordentlicher Netzteiltest von einen MaxBron-Gerätes mit Bilder von der Elektronik, aber es 
wundert mich, dass die Elektronik vom MaxBron, die Yue-Lin produziert, an ehesten an eine ATNG-Plattform erinnert
(siehe Eingangnsfilterung und Kühlkörper primär und sekundär).
Fehlt jetzt nur noch der Vergleich mit einen entsprechenden MaxGold-Gerätes.


----------



## Jolly91 (21. April 2014)

LEPA ist doch unter jeglicher Bewertung.

Mein Bruder und ich haben gestern versucht, einen Radio mit einem Verstärker an einem 500W Sub-Woofer zu betreiben. Leider funktioniert das Radio nicht ordnungsgemäß, sonst würde schon eine Box mit Sub Woofer, Radio, 500W Verstärker und meinem alten OCZ SteahltXStream 600W am Acker vergraben liegen und die ganze Woche spielen. Irgendwas muss man gegen diese Wühlmäuse doch unternehmen. 

Das Netzteil haben wir am ATX MB (20+4pin) Stecker kurz geschlossen, und schon liefs. Da war sogar ein Bild von der Pin Belegung der Netzteilkabel drin.  Der Netzteillüfter lief noch ein paar Sekunden nach.

Einen alten Radio von einem Fiat haben wir gekillt. Da konnte auch das Netzteil nicht schnell genug abschalten. Wobei FIAT und VW Codierungen verwenden... 

Die Kurzschlusssicherung funktioniert durchaus. Wir haben gleich den 6+2pin PCI-E Anschluss verwendet. Ich ging davon aus, dass das Netzteil nur zwei 12V Schienen hat, dabei hat das gute Stück doch 4*18A. Das war mein erstes Netzteil von 2009, danach kamen nur mehr 1 Thermaltake Toughpower QFan 550 mit drei 12V Schienen, 1 Seasonic X-560 mit 46A auf einer 12V Leitung und das vom Gewinnspiel gewonnene Seasonic X-750 KM³ mit 62A auf der 12V Leitung. Ich wette irgendjemand würde da lieber das Toughpower anstatt dem X-560 für´s P45 System verwenden.


----------



## _chiller_ (22. April 2014)

Was passiert, wenn man ein Netzteil mit nur einem 6poligen PCI-E Anschluss hat, aber damit eine Grafikkarte mit einem 6pol und 8pol Stromanschluss betreiben möchte? Das hier 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich brauchte 4 Molexstecker, hatte aber nur drei zur Verfügung, mit nem Y-Kabel gings dann aber. Dann noch zwei Doppelmolex -> 6Pol PCI-E Adapter angeschlossen und darauf den Doppel 6Pol -> 8Pol PCI-E Adapter gesetzt.

Funktionieren tut es, aber an alle Kinder zu Hause gilt: Nicht nachmachen


----------



## poiu (22. April 2014)

Ich nehme da immer ein 6-8PIN adapter und dann ein molex to 6PIN, gibt weniger kabelsalat


----------



## Philipus II (22. April 2014)

Das geht noch extremer. Es gibt Adapter von SATA auf Molex. Und nein, ich poste jetzt kein Bild davon.


----------



## _chiller_ (22. April 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> Ich nehme da immer ein 6-8PIN adapter und dann ein molex to 6PIN, gibt weniger kabelsalat


 
Wäre auch mein Gedanke gewesen, leider hab ich keine entsprechenden Adapter da, sondern nur die umständliche Variante.


----------



## Frosdedje (22. April 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Adapter von SATA auf Molex.


Ja, diese Dinger sind auch zu finden, allerdings sind die seltener im Handel aufzutreffen als die bekannteren 
4pin Molex auf PCIe 6pin (mit fällt spontan ein, dass Akasa soetwas im Angebot hat).


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. April 2014)

mal was zum lachen, Seite 3, Bild unten links...
Unbelivable!!1111


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. April 2014)

http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/reviews/SilentiumPC/SM1-700/2.html

Was haltet ihr von dem Teil? Habe mal flüchtig drüber gelesen und finde den Ansatz ganz gut.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. April 2014)

Nix, weil billigstes CM; eigentlich zwei +12V Leitungen, die gewaltsam verbunden wurden. Dazu noch einige Drähte, die übers PCB gelötet wurden. Wenig empfehlenswert...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. April 2014)

Naja die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Der Hersteller ist ja noch recht jung am Markt. Aber ich denke mal ich hoffe zu viel.


----------



## _chiller_ (23. April 2014)

Oh man, an dem Netzteil kann man ja vieles kritisieren, aber die Lüfter"kurve" hat Enermax nun wirklich vergeigt:
Enermax Triathlor Eco 450 Watt im Test (Seite 7) - ComputerBase


----------



## Frosdedje (23. April 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:
			
		

> mal was zum lachen, Seite 3, Bild unten links


Irgendwei brauche ich mehr Tipps, weil bis auf die fehlende Eingangfilterung auf der Haupt-PCB 
und einer typischen non-PFC-Plattform sehe ich nichts auffälligeres.



			
				Pseudoephedrin schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hersteller ist ja noch recht jung am Markt.


SilentiumPC ist allerdings schon seit einiger Zeit auf dem Markt vertreten d.h so neu 
ist der Hersteller von Gehäuselüfter Notebookkühler etc. auch nicht
Die ersten Netzteilserie von denen war die Deus M1/G1-Serie (500-600W / 550-650W), 
desssen Elektronik von SAMA gefertigt wurde.


----------



## Philipus II (23. April 2014)

Kam aber afaik nie nach DACH.


----------



## -sori- (23. April 2014)

Kleine Frage zur vorherigen Diskussion: Wenn eine Graka über den 6-Pin Anschluss zuviel zieht, dann merkt das NT das doch erst nach 150 Watt, oder? Sonst könnten ja all die 6 auf 8 Pin Adapter nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2014)

Das Netzteil merkt das auch nicht bei 150 Watt. Es merkt es erst wenn die Rail überlastet wird und schaltet dann ab.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. April 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Oh man, an dem Netzteil kann man ja vieles kritisieren, aber die Lüfter"kurve" hat Enermax nun wirklich vergeigt:
> Enermax Triathlor Eco 450 Watt im Test (Seite 7) - ComputerBase


 Lüfter 'Kurve' ist fürn Po und die Kondensatoren Wahl ist einfach eine Frechheit.

Japanischer Primärkondensator, Aishi und CapXon Sekundär und im +5VSB Bereich geht gar nicht.



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Irgendwei brauche ich mehr Tipps, weil bis auf die fehlende Eingangfilterung auf der Haupt-PCB
> und einer typischen non-PFC-Plattform sehe ich nichts auffälligeres.
> Lüfter.


Da sind so ungefähr 2/3 vom Lüfter 'abgeklebt'...


----------



## ich111 (24. April 2014)

Das mit dem Lüfter wolle ich schon schreiben. Da hätten die gleich nen 80mm nehmen können


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. April 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Lüfter wolle ich schon schreiben. Da hätten die gleich nen 80mm nehmen können


...darauf wollte ich hinaus...

Bin eh der Meinung, dass 'nen 80mm Lüfter stehend vorn am besten ist. Ev. noch von einem zweiten hinten stehenden unterstützt.

Wie halt in meinem ollen HEC Powermaster...


----------



## Philipus II (25. April 2014)

Ich bin zur Zeit übrigens an einem Vergleich von zahlreichen Energiekostenmessgeräten dran. So viel vorneweg: Im Preisbereich 10 bis 60 Euro korrelieren Preis und Genauigkeit nicht notwendigerweise.


----------



## _chiller_ (25. April 2014)

Oh das wäre wirklich mal ein interessanter Test, denn die meisten Testberichte die ich so finde sind schon mehrere Jahre alt 

Ist mein Profitec KD 302 zufällig auch dabei?


----------



## poiu (25. April 2014)

auf alle fälle die zwei geräte die Polin anbietet udn die beliebten von Conrad


----------



## ebastler (25. April 2014)

Testest du auch im sehr niedrigen W-Bereich (5-20)? Der interessiert mich nämlich.


----------



## Philipus II (25. April 2014)

Noch ein gutes Stück darunter. Im Standby sind die prozentualen Abweichungen am größten.


----------



## poiu (26. April 2014)

jopp selbst bei guten geräten können die abweichungen bei 0,5-2W bei 50% liegen von denn schlechten reden wir nicht da liegen die bei 50000% 

aber du solltest defentiv auch rüfen wie gut die schätzeisen sind wenn man eine Glühbine ins netzhngt


----------



## Philipus II (26. April 2014)

Bei der Glühbirne haben kaum Geräte Probleme, nur ein einziges weicht auffällig ab.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. April 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Bei der Glühbirne haben kaum Geräte Probleme, nur ein einziges weicht auffällig ab.


 Es geht nicht (nur) um die Glühbirne sondern darum, wie weit das Gerät daneben liegt, wenn man eine Glühbirne dazu hängt und die mit dem Rechner zusammen misst...

Sprich:
DU misst einen PC mit 25W im Standby. 
Hängst jetzt 'ne 60W Glühbirne dazu
Wie weit ist das Gerät jetzt noch beim Standby vom PC daneben?


----------



## poiu (26. April 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Es geht nicht (nur) um die Glühbirne sondern darum, wie weit das Gerät daneben liegt, wenn man eine Glühbirne dazu hängt und die mit dem Rechner zusammen misst...
> 
> Sprich:
> DU misst einen PC mit 25W im Standby.
> ...



Korrekt


----------



## Teutonnen (26. April 2014)

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt...

Es geht bei der Glühbirnenmethode doch hauptsächlich darum, eine "bekannte" Last zu haben, um die Abweichung des Messgerätes zu messen - richtig?


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. April 2014)

Richtig

Du nutzt eine Ohmsche Last, die den Strom so nimmt, wie er kommt und keine schweinereien damit anstellst, misst das einzelnd, dann fügst du das zu testende hinzu und substrahierst den Wert der Ohmschen Last von dem kombinierten...


----------



## poiu (26. April 2014)

wobei das Porblem bei Glühbirnen ist das sie temperaturabhängige Abweichung haben.


----------



## Philipus II (26. April 2014)

Das hat man recht gut unter Kontrolle, wenn man die Umgebungstemperatur konstant lässt und ausreichend Aufheizzeit gewährt.


----------



## poiu (26. April 2014)

korrekt das meinte ich auch dass du das eben berücksichtigen muss die müssen ihre betriebstemp erreichen


----------



## -sori- (27. April 2014)

Irgendwie finde ich die Tests in denen die fehlende Brücke und das überhitzen der Corsair RM's protokolliert werden nicht... Kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## Hibble (28. April 2014)

Fehlende Brücke findest du z.B. bei Jonny Guru, Techpowerup und PC-Max.

Überhitzen der Chicony-RM-Netzteile wurde auf HardOCP behandelt.


----------



## -sori- (28. April 2014)

Danke!


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. April 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich die Tests in denen die fehlende Brücke und das überhitzen der Corsair RM's protokolliert werden nicht... Kann mir wer helfen?


Fehlende Brücke bei den RM450-650W:
Jonnyguru, Techpowerup, PC-Max
Am meisten wird auf Jonnyguru drauf eingegangen, war AFAIR auch ein 650W Modell...

überhitzendes RM750/850:
HardOCP.


Der Vertreter von Corsair im Hardwareluxx meinte, dass sie hier mit Pressesamples gearbeitet hätten und dass die fehlende Brücke bei im Handel erhältlichen Modellen nicht fehlen sollte.
Diese Aussage konnte ich aber nicht überprüfen, daher würde ich das erst einmal als "Hörensagen" bzw "Gerücht" abtun...
Dennoch: Dass man hier (mal wieder) mit extra Samples für die Presse gearbeitet hat, ist mal wieder völlig daneben...


----------



## soth (28. April 2014)

Philipus, mit welchem Messgerät wurde den hier gemessen?
AMD Athlon 5350 im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

Die Werte sind etwas komisch


----------



## Philipus II (28. April 2014)

Ich habe Vollker mal schnell ne Mail geschrieben, ich editiers dann rein, sobald ich ne verbindliche Auskunft habe. Ich tippe mal auf Voltcraft Energy Check 3000. Das Chroma Powermeter leihe nur ich gelegentlich für meine Tests aus...


----------



## soth (28. April 2014)

Und was ist deine Meinung zu den Ergebnissen? Unter 30% Effizienz (Leerlauf Athlon), beim (falls ich das richtig verstanden habe) E9 mit 400W finde ich persönlich schon etwas komisch.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. April 2014)

soth schrieb:


> Und was ist deine Meinung zu den Ergebnissen? Unter 30% Effizienz (Leerlauf Athlon), beim (falls ich das richtig verstanden habe) E9 mit 400W finde ich persönlich schon etwas komisch.


 Ich nicht.

Denn du brauchst auch 'nen bisserl Energie für das Magnetfeld des Trafos, Durchbruchspannungen der ganzen anderen Teile. Das ist aber eben konstant und fällt bei 400W Last nicht so stark auf.

Allerdings: Wir reden hier von etwa 2% Last. ZWEI PROZENT!


----------



## Philipus II (28. April 2014)

Mich verwundern die Werte ehrlich gesagt nicht. Das LC-Power ist jetzt auch kein Massstab für gute Leistungsfaktorkorrektur, also kanns daran auch eher nicht liegen. Unterhalb von 10% Last gehts massiv bergab, sieht man ja auch immer an den 25 Watt Tests.


----------



## soth (28. April 2014)

Bei cb im Test landet das E9 mit 480W bei 10% Last bei >82,9% Effizienz, macht also ~8,2W Verlust in denen die linearen Verluste enthalten sind. 

Und dann sollen bei unter 8W primärseitiger Last 23W zustande kommen? Das zweite Testsystem mit J1800 benötigt mit der PicoPSU 1W mehr im Leerlauf und mit dem E9 17W, also 6W weniger, trotz ähnlich schlechter Auslastung des E9. Finde ich persönlich eben komisch.


----------



## sycron17 (28. April 2014)

He leuts
Will mir ja ne gamingstation bauen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So etwas in der art




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sollte ja wie ne konsole aussehen aber doch n echten gaming pc sein

Wird für die stube gebaut(wie ne echte konsole)eventuel sogar steamOS

Kommt ne 780er rein und sehrwarscheinlich ein intel xeon 1230v3

Aber bei den netzteil hänge ich mommentan 
Es soll ja ein sfx sein 
Da hab ich nur den BQ SFX power 2 gesehen 400w 80+bronze
Und ein silverstone 450w 80+gold

De silverstone ist aber singelrail 37A
Der BQ 2rails

Was empfiehlt ihr?
Gibts da besseres in den format
Die graka soll ein bisschen oc bekommen wenn möglich

Es ist ne Asus DCUII


----------



## Shadow Complex (28. April 2014)

Nimm wenn dann das Silverstone. Das Be Quiet hat nur 1 PCI-E Stecker, d.h. du müsstest mit Adaptern arbeiten und das wieder zusätzlichen Platz weg, den du in einem solchen Gehäuse sowieso nicht hast. Desweiteren ist die Rail-Aufteilung des SFX 2 von Be Quiet gelinde gesagt Mist. Die stärkere der beiden Rails versorgt einzig und allein den Prozessor, die anderen den Rest. Da ist die Single-Rail des SilverStone die bessere Wahl.
Leise ist das SilverStone nicht, aber das wird das gesamte System sowieso nicht sein.

Achja und in einem solchen Gehäuse ist alles andere als eine Grafikkarte mit Radiallüfter eine ganze dumme Idee. D.h. Referenzdesign ist im Grunde genommen Pflicht. (Meiner Meinung nach...)


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. April 2014)

Etwas größer wäre das True Power Classic 450 Watt, ist allerdings auch um einiges besser als das Silerstone bzw SFX Power


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. April 2014)

Nein, ists nicht. Da es schlicht nicht in das Gehäuse passt...


----------



## _chiller_ (28. April 2014)

Schau mal hier rein, der Test ist grade erst heute erschienen:
Drei SFX-Netzteile im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## sycron17 (28. April 2014)

Der silverstone sieht also besser aus 
Da ich mehr der bq fan bin dachte in dieselbe richrung zu gehen wäre sinnvoll 

Und wieso soll die dcii nicht gut sein
Klar es sollte lieber ne exhaust funktuon haben
Aber die 2 luft eingänge sind in etwa auf die selbe höhe wie die lüfter


----------



## Shadow Complex (28. April 2014)

Gut man die 2 Öffnungen durch die Luft ins Gehäuse gesaugt werden kann. Und die Grafikkarte ist relativ abgekapselt vom Rest des Systems. Aber wie kommt die warme Luft jetzt aus dem "Grafikkartenabteil" wieder heraus? Schlecht...

Was passiert? Die Grafikkarte benutzt immer und immer wieder die selbe immer wärmer werdende Luft.

BTW: Ich habe nix im speziellen gegen die DCII gesagt, sondern Radial-Kühllösungen im allgemeinen.

(Und auch hier wieder: Das ist schlicht meine Meinung dazu.)


----------



## sycron17 (28. April 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Gut man die 2 Öffnungen durch die Luft ins Gehäuse gesaugt werden kann. Und die Grafikkarte ist relativ abgekapselt vom Rest des Systems. Aber wie kommt die warme Luft jetzt aus dem "Grafikkartenabteil" wieder heraus? Schlecht...
> 
> Was passiert? Die Grafikkarte benutzt immer und immer wieder die selbe immer wärmer werdende Luft.
> 
> ...



Rein theoretisch wird die luft durch dir seitenöfnungen befördert


----------



## keinnick (29. April 2014)

Ich weiß gar nicht was Ihr (wir) immer habt, das Power-Zone ist doch echt super: be quiet mal drei


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2014)

Spitzen Test. Keiner hat den Mut gehabt die Netzteile mal aufzumachen. 

Und der Satz ist gut.



> Der etwas hohe Spannungsabfall des Straight Power E9 580W auf der 12V Schiene trübt den sonst sehr positiven Eindruck der Netzteile.



Tja. Gruppenreguliert eben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. April 2014)

Awardfabrik eben...
Die Tests von denen waren noch nie gut, werden auch nie gut werden, da dort schlicht kein Interesse an diesen Punkten vorhanden ist...

Hier muss man wohl die eBay Sache unterstellen...


----------



## -sori- (29. April 2014)

Welche EBay Sache?


----------



## ich111 (29. April 2014)

Naja: Netzteil nicht offen --> Mehr Geld


----------



## Philipus II (29. April 2014)

Jep, der Verkaufserlös steigt um etwa 80%.


----------



## kevin123 (1. Mai 2014)

Ich hab mal ne frage was ist der unterschied zwischen l8 und e9 be quiet netzteilen?


----------



## Shadow Complex (2. Mai 2014)

Dieselbe Frage wurde bereits in unzähligen Beiträgen beantwortet also verweise ich dich mal exemplarisch auf folgende:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...n-den-quiet-serien-l8-und-e9.html#post4789141
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...rschied-der-bequiet-serien-2.html#post6182468

Alternativ hilft oft auch die in Google eingebaute Suchfunktion, da landet man mitunter auf der Herstellerseite:
Leises Netzteil STRAIGHT POWER E9 | 700W be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC
Leises Netzteil PURE POWER L8 | 700W be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC

Oder auch alternativ auf entsprechenden Tests der jeweiligen Netzteilserie:
Be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 430 Watt im Test - ComputerBase
Be quiet! Pure Power L8 400 Watt im Test - ComputerBase
Be quiet! Straight Power E9 480 Watt CM im Test - ComputerBase
Test: Be Quiet Straight Power E8 400W - ComputerBase
Test: be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 430 Watt Netzteil

Mehr konnte ich innerhalb von einer Minute leider nicht finden, entschuldige...


----------



## Monsjo (2. Mai 2014)

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem P10, naja eher mit meinem P10 im Verbindung mit meinem R4.
Die beim Gehäuse mitgelieferten Schrauben sind zu kurz, also kann ich das Netzteil nicht montieren. Übersehe ich was oder gibt es da einen Trick?


----------



## coroc (2. Mai 2014)

Mein P10 hatte extra lange Schrauben mitgeliefert...Die brauchst du glaube ich auch für jedes andere Gehäuse wegen dem Antivibrationsdingens....


----------



## Monsjo (2. Mai 2014)

Super, dann durchsuch ich nochmal den Karton.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Super, dann durchsuch ich nochmal den Karton.


 
Ja. Das P10 hat extra Schrauben. Die musst du auch verwenden. Das sind schicke Rändelschrauben.


----------



## -H1N1- (3. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand mal einen Test vom Seasonic X-850?


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2014)

Sowas hier?
Seasonic X-Series 850 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## -H1N1- (3. Mai 2014)

Danke


----------



## kaisims (7. Mai 2014)

Ich habe eine kurze Frage:
Kann ein Netzteil kaputt gehen, wenn man es öfters vom Strom trennt?

Der Grund: Ich möchte die ganzen Standby Geräte komplett ausschalten. Ich könnte zwar nur eine einfache Steckdosenleiste mit Leister nehmen, aber da springt die Sicherung hin und wieder raus und das ist blöd. Deshalb nehme ich 2 Funksteckdosen. Eine ist direkt an der Steckdose und die andere am Anfang einer Dreiersteckdose. Ist auch gemütlicher so . Dass ich die Steckdosen mit einem Raspbarry Pi steure, tut hier hoffentlich nicht zur Sache .

Der Computer wird auch immer korrekt heruntergefahren und nicht am laufenden Betrieb abgesteckt. Kann dadurch eine Gefahr für das Netzteil aufkommen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Mai 2014)

hängt davon ab, wie oft und wie lange du es vom Strom trennst.

Bei 8h+ ists sicher nicht schädlich. Bei 1-2h hingegen schon.


----------



## Legacyy (8. Mai 2014)

Hab mal ne Frage für nen kleinen Billig-Netzteile von ebay Test.
Wo bekomm ich denn sehr günstig Hardware her? 
Kann ja ruhig uraltes Zeug sein,  nur muss es ordentlich Strom schlucken.

Ich will da net viel Geld reinstecken, wenn das Zeug mir eh kaputt gehen kann/wird.


----------



## Multithread (8. Mai 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Bei 8h+ ists sicher nicht schädlich. Bei 1-2h hingegen schon.


Wie kommt das?

Ergibt für mich gerade nicht viel sinn, wieso es bei 1-2 Stunden schädlicher ist als bei 8+


----------



## _chiller_ (8. Mai 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage für nen kleinen Billig-Netzteile von ebay Test.
> Wo bekomm ich denn sehr günstig Hardware her?
> Kann ja ruhig uraltes Zeug sein,  nur muss es ordentlich Strom schlucken.
> 
> Ich will da net viel Geld reinstecken, wenn das Zeug mir eh kaputt gehen kann/wird.


 Bei Grafikkarten würde sich eine GTX 260 anbieten, die gibts schon für 20 Euro. Alternativ eine GTX480 für ca. 70 Euro.

Bei den CPUs würde ich nach einem Intel Q6600 aufwärts schauen, bei AMD würden sich alte Sockel AM2+ Phenoms mit hoher TDP anbieten.


----------



## poiu (8. Mai 2014)

alte P4 EE  müssten auch gehen, bei Grakas empfehlen sich die Radeon 2900 da kann man bestimmt billig was bei ebay schießen, alternative Geforce 8800 GTX aber die zählen ja schon zu Liebhaber Stücken 

ich würde im Marktplatz schauen

CPU 
alte pheonem, 
die C2Q oder C2D Extreme
P4 EE, A64...

GPU
8800
2900
HD4870

PS eine HD 4850 müsste sich auch ganz gut clocken lassen und ist spott billlig davon zwei für 10€ Pros stück und jedes billig NT platzt


----------



## Philipus II (8. Mai 2014)

Ich schreibe gerade selbst an einem Test von 7 Billig-Netzteilen. Natürlich wie immer mit Messungen an der Chroma 8000 ATS.


----------



## _chiller_ (8. Mai 2014)

Da freue ich mich schon riesig drauf, also wirklich die ganz schlimmen Schrottteile aus der 20 Euro-Klasse? ^^


----------



## ebastler (8. Mai 2014)

Bitte mit Videos von jedem, ich will Explosionen und Rauchschwaden sehen


----------



## poiu (8. Mai 2014)

ist leider meist relativ unspektakulär  so ein NT tot


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Mai 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage für nen kleinen Billig-Netzteile von ebay Test.
> Wo bekomm ich denn sehr günstig Hardware her?
> Kann ja ruhig uraltes Zeug sein,  nur muss es ordentlich Strom schlucken.
> 
> Ich will da net viel Geld reinstecken, wenn das Zeug mir eh kaputt gehen kann/wird.


Hast du mal überlegt, dir einen Widerstands-Lasttester zu bauen?

Die Teile sollten richtig robust sein, wenn du sie ordentlich dimensionierst...




Multithread schrieb:


> Wie kommt das?
> Ergibt für mich gerade nicht viel sinn, wieso es bei 1-2 Stunden schädlicher ist als bei 8+


Natürlich macht das Sinn. Beschäftige doch ein wenig mit Elektronik, insbesondere solchen Dingen wie Einschaltströmen und ähnlichem.

Kurz: Komponenten gehen in der Regel beim 'strom draufgeben' bzw einschalten drauf, eben weil das die Komponenten am stärksten belastet.

Entsprechend ist es ratsam, den Strom nur dann zu trennen, wenn man längere Zeit den PC nicht nutzt. Denn nur dann kann man wirklich die Lebensdauer der Komponenten verlängern!
Ansonsten machts aber kaum Sinn, ein moderner PC verbraucht mit einem modernen Netzteil so gut wie nix. Das sind unter einem Watt.

Der einzige Grund, das vom Strom zu trennen ist den +5VSB Kondensator zu schonen. Und das kannst nur, wennst ihn länger vom Strom nimmst, sonst hast den Gegenteiligen Effekt.


----------



## Multithread (8. Mai 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Natürlich macht das Sinn. Beschäftige doch ein wenig mit Elektronik, insbesondere solchen Dingen wie Einschaltströmen und ähnlichem.
> 
> Kurz: Komponenten gehen in der Regel beim 'strom draufgeben' bzw einschalten drauf, eben weil das die Komponenten am stärksten belastet.
> 
> ...


Muss ich mir Sorgen machen, wenn ich alle meine Komponenten (3 Bildschirme, AVR, Subwoofer, NT (Seasonic X-850), PS1) rund 12 mal die Woche vom Strom trenne? Jeweils für mindestens 8 Stunden (über Nacht und während ich auf der Arbeit bin) mithilfe einer Mehrfachsteckdose mit Kippschalter.

Einschaltstrom ist mir bekannt. Das er aber solch einen grossen einfluss auf die Lebensdauer haben kann, war mir bisher unbekannt. Ich beschäftige mich auch nur Hobbymässig mir Strom, gerade von microelektronik und den Wechselwirkungen einzelner Komponenten habe ich noch recht wenig ahnung. Elektrik selber passt, dort habe ich etwas Ahnung.

Ich weiss auch das unsere Alte hütte mit dem einschaltstrom leicht überfordert ist, wenn ich alles einschalte, flackern im ganzen haus kurz die lichter


----------



## ebastler (8. Mai 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> ist leider meist relativ unspektakulär  so ein NT tot


Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt kaum vorstellen...

Ich habe schon genug Leistungshalbleiter gesprengt (Rekord waren gute 3m Flugweite der Splitter  Das war eine IRFP460 Halbbrücke, mit 10.000µF Glättung davor und 320V Brückenspannung. Beim Shot-Through gings entspürechend ab), und einmal einen winzigen Elko aus Versehen verpolt, das hat eigentlich immer viel Lärm, Rach und Gestank verursacht^^


----------



## Philipus II (8. Mai 2014)

Mir ist mal ein Sharkoon SHA350M mit zweimal Blitz und dreimal Knall nach 3 Sekunden abgelebt. Abgesehen davon habe ich keine spektakulären Ergebnisse vorzuweisen.


----------



## poiu (8. Mai 2014)

jo verpollen eines Elkos ist viel spektakulärer  

Schau mal was passiert wenn du ein altes NT mit 120/240Volt schalter hast und die falsche Spannung einstellst dürfte das höhste der gefühle sein


----------



## ebastler (8. Mai 2014)

^^

Ich glaube kaum, dass das den Knall übertönen kann, den meine Tesla damals produziert hat... 10.000uF bei 320V über einen 600V 20A FET und eine 600V 10A Diode (die durchgebrannt ist und damit den Shot-Through ausgelöst hat) in Sperrichtung kurzzuschließen, während das ganze Konstrukt noch direkt nach einem Brückengleichrichter am Netz hängt.

*******, bin ich damals erschrocken. Vor allem, weil die Tesla da bereits mehr als 1 Stunde Betrieb hinter sich hatte. Da dachte ich, die sei inzwischen stabil einsatzfähig...


----------



## Legacyy (8. Mai 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Bei Grafikkarten würde sich eine GTX 260  anbieten, die gibts schon für 20 Euro. Alternativ eine GTX480 für ca. 70  Euro.
> Bei den CPUs würde ich nach einem Intel Q6600 aufwärts  schauen, bei AMD würden sich alte Sockel AM2+ Phenoms mit hoher TDP  anbieten.


 Daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht 


poiu schrieb:


> alte P4 EE  müssten auch gehen, bei Grakas empfehlen sich die Radeon 2900 da kann man bestimmt billig was bei ebay schießen, alternative Geforce 8800 GTX aber die zählen ja schon zu Liebhaber Stücken
> ich würde im Marktplatz schauen
> CPU
> alte pheonem,  die C2Q oder C2D Extreme P4 EE, A64...
> ...


Ne 4850 müsste ich sogar noch in nem alten Rechner da haben, der kann auch ne 8600GT haben, die noch hier rumfliegt 
Die alten AMD's sind n gutes Stichwort. Hab die Tage ein x4 9950 für 30€ gesehen.. mal gucken, obs den noch gibt.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hast du mal überlegt, dir einen Widerstands-Lasttester zu bauen?
> Die Teile sollten richtig robust sein, wenn du sie ordentlich dimensionierst...


 Daran hab ich noch nicht gedacht.
Die Idee ist gut, nur mein handwerkliches Geschick leider das Gegenteil.



Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich schreibe gerade selbst an einem Test von 7  Billig-Netzteilen. Natürlich wie immer mit Messungen an der Chroma 8000  ATS.


 Super zu hören 
Ich werd, laut derzeitiger Planung, das ein oder andere No-Name Netzteil / Linkworld / MS-Tech & Co. von Ebay bekommen.
Das beste der besten


----------



## -sori- (8. Mai 2014)

Widerstands-Lasttester?
Für nen Laien hab ich vielleicht etwas Ahnung von Netzteilen und Elektronik, davon Habe ich aber noch nie was gehört. Google spuckt nur diese Seite aus...


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Mai 2014)

zum Beispiel sowas

Kurz:
Du baust einen Kasten, packst dort Lastwiderstände zum Beispiel sowas zusammen und nutzt das für Netzteile.
Der Widerstand dient nur als Beispiel, war nicht speziell für diesen Fall rausgesucht!

Ev. machts auch mehr Sinn, kleinere Widerstände zu nehmen, da billiger...

Widerstand müsst man sich dann auch ausrechnen. U = R*I. zum Beispiel für 10A bei 5V müsst man 0,5Ohm haben...


----------



## ebastler (9. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube, vom P/L Verhältnis her sollten 11 oder 13W Widerstände (die stärksten mjt Keramikgehäuse) fast billiger sein. 
Die Widerstände selbst sind teurer, aber dafür brauchen die - im Gegensatz zu diesen Aludingern - keinen riesigen Kühlkörper. Ihnen genügt eine leichte Belüftung (Kamineffekt nutzen, eventuell einige 120mm Fans zu Hilfe einbauen).

Und am Besten Reichelt und Völkner vergleichen, falls du da rankommst (Student?) auch RS Components, je nach dem, welcher Shop am Billigsten ist.
Die Dimensionierung ist nicht so schwer, und das Bauen ist total einfach


----------



## Legacyy (9. Mai 2014)

Hab aktuell noch etwas bedenken wegen unserem alten Stromnetz.  Das hat schon über 40 Jahre auf dem Buckel und ist nicht mehr das beste.


----------



## poiu (9. Mai 2014)

für selbst gebastelte Testsysteme gibt es einige Beispiel

Das Enermax Triathlor 385W in einem etwas unsanften Vergleichstest... - ComputerBase Forum

mman muss aber auf die kühliuung achten aber wenn man das mit CPU Kühlern oder AIO koppelt


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Mai 2014)

Bei mir sinds ~60 Jahre. Und da gibts solche Tollen Dinge wie Schraubklemme - ohne Schraube natürlich, weil is ja nur Licht...


----------



## mülla1 (9. Mai 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> Ich glaube kaum, dass das den Knall übertönen kann, den meine Tesla damals produziert hat... 10.000uF bei 320V über einen 600V 20A FET und eine 600V 10A Diode (die durchgebrannt ist und damit den Shot-Through ausgelöst hat) in Sperrichtung kurzzuschließen, während das ganze Konstrukt noch direkt nach einem Brückengleichrichter am Netz hängt.
> 
> *******, bin ich damals erschrocken. Vor allem, weil die Tesla da bereits mehr als 1 Stunde Betrieb hinter sich hatte. Da dachte ich, die sei inzwischen stabil einsatzfähig...


 
Auch nicht schlecht  kann ich aber noch über... 
Im Labor steht unser schönstes Spielzeug:
Eine stossstromanlage 0 - 100kA 
Einmal für die kurvenform 8/20, ein mal für 10/350.
Das ganze läuft mit 14 dicken 150kV Kondensatoren und fetten spulen. 
Die 8/20 Schüsse laufen relativ leise ab (Kategorie chinaböller). 
Wird allerdings die andere kurvenform geschossen realisiert man das über ein crowbar funkenstrecke durch die der gesamte Strom fließt.. Das geht dann beim höchsten Strom den wir können in die Richtung Handgranate  gepaart mit einer schönen Druckwelle die man auch noch hinter einer 6mm dicken macrolonscheibe spürt  
Diese und letzte Woche war das Teil die ganze zeit in Betrieb Weil im Labor netzteiltests gelaufen sind (mal nebenbei gesagt für einen sehr bekannten Netzteil hersteller) 

Ansonsten den dicksten versehentlich produzierten knall der mir passiert ist war eine vergessene Messleitung an einer igbt Brücke. Durch die hohe Frequenz hat die Induktivität der Leitung ausgereicht um die Brücke zu killen.. Die hat sich dann in einem dicken rauchpilz in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst


----------



## kevin123 (11. Mai 2014)

Kann man den Lüfter vom NT einstellen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Mai 2014)

Natürlich nicht.


----------



## country (17. Mai 2014)

Moin

Was haltet ihr von dem Netzteil?: 860 Watt Corsair AXi Series Modular 80+ Platin - Hardware,

Ich möchte eins das leise, Effizient und genug saft für die Zukunft hat (ca. 5770K OC, GTX 880(Ti) OC, evtl grosse Wakü). Momentan habe ich ein Enermax Triathlor 550W. Dies wird mir unter Last aber leider etwas zu laut (momentan 3770K @ 4,7Ghz, GTX680 overvoltet @ 1293Mhz).


----------



## ich111 (18. Mai 2014)

Finger weg von Corsair. Die könnten sich die Garantie gleich sparen, bei dem was die den Kunden so alles unterschieben.

Bei der Hardware einfach ein be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## country (18. Mai 2014)

Gibt es noch andere Hersteller mit digitalem Signalprozessor? Da war ich auch etwas scharf drauf beim Corsair. Wegen der schnelleren Nachregelung und so.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Mai 2014)

country schrieb:


> Wegen der schnelleren Nachregelung und so.


DAS ist Bullshit!

Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Schau auch mal im Jonnyguru Forum, da wurd das diskutiert...

Kurz: DSP Regelung ist schlicht deutlich lahmer als eine klassische Analoge...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. Mai 2014)

Nein, gibt's nicht. Trotzdem würde ich Abstand von dem Flextronics Gerät halten.


----------



## country (18. Mai 2014)

Mit soviel Kontra habe ich jetzt echt nicht gerechnet.


----------



## Legacyy (18. Mai 2014)

Die Corsair Dinger taugen nix.

Wenn du was ordentliches haben willsts, dann kauf dir das hier:
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2014)

country schrieb:


> Mit soviel Kontra habe ich jetzt echt nicht gerechnet.


 
Was hast du denn erwartet?
Das Corsair AX von Flextronics kannst du knicken und der Unsinn mit der Schnittstelle ist reines Marketing. Zu gebrauchen ist da nichts.
Außerdem verstehe ich nicht wozu du 860 Watt brauchst?
Und beim Triathlor ist es halt so. Die Dinger sind laut unter Last. Das hättest du in Erfahrung bringen können wenn du dich vorher informiert hättest. Z.B. hier.
Dann hätten wir dir gleich zu einem besseren Netzteil geraten.
Jetzt musst du 2x kaufen.


----------



## Jolly91 (18. Mai 2014)

Ruhig bleiben Jungs. Wir machen doch alle mal Fehler.


----------



## country (18. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und beim Triathlor ist es halt so. Die Dinger sind laut unter Last. Das hättest du in Erfahrung bringen können wenn du dich vorher informiert hättest. Z.B. hier.
> Dann hätten wir dir gleich zu einem besseren Netzteil geraten.
> Jetzt musst du 2x kaufen.


 
Das Triathlor war ein Gewinn. In der Weinachtszeit 2012 habe ich im Hardwareluxx forum(Glaube ich zumindest) das Netzteil gewonnen und im ocinside forum eine Kopawakü. Beides kam mir sehr gelegen, weil ich im Januar 13 mir sowiso ein Rechner bauen wollte. Und wie sagt man so schön: Einem geschenktem Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul.


----------



## poiu (19. Mai 2014)

bei Corsair lieber die ohne i also AX860, das stammt von Seasonic wobei du eigentlich gleich zum Original greifen kannst  da besserer Support


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2014)

country schrieb:


> Das Triathlor war ein Gewinn. In der Weinachtszeit 2012 habe ich im Hardwareluxx forum(Glaube ich zumindest) das Netzteil gewonnen und im ocinside forum eine Kopawakü. Beides kam mir sehr gelegen, weil ich im Januar 13 mir sowiso ein Rechner bauen wollte. Und wie sagt man so schön: Einem geschenktem Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul.


 
Ach so. 
Aber da kannst du mal sehen wie sehr dem Luxx was an seinen Usern liegt wenn die sowas verschenken.


----------



## Jolly91 (19. Mai 2014)

Ja, den Support von Seasonic kann ich bestens und ruhigen Gewissens empfehlen.


----------



## country (19. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so.
> Aber da kannst du mal sehen wie sehr dem Luxx was an seinen Usern liegt wenn die sowas verschenken.


 
Ich will jetzt keine Diskusion anfangen von wegen "Welches Forum ist das beste". Aber: Enermax ist auch keine schlechte Marke und vor 1 1/2 Jahren war das NT sicher auch kein schlechtes. Und bei PCGH habe ich noch nie etwas gewonnen.


----------



## Monsjo (19. Mai 2014)

Seitdem sie bei CWT fertigen schon.


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2014)

country schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt keine Diskusion anfangen von wegen "Welches Forum ist das beste". Aber: Enermax ist auch keine schlechte Marke und vor 1 1/2 Jahren war das NT sicher auch kein schlechtes. Und bei PCGH habe ich noch nie etwas gewonnen.


 
Ich will auch keine Diskussion anfangen aber PCGH hat schon mehrmals bewiesen dass sie keine Ahnung von Netzteilen haben.
Jetzt hast du den Beweis dass auch das Luxx keine Ahnung von Netzteilen hat.
Und Enermax war nur noch ein Durchschnittsfertiger. Seit sie aber von CWT fertigen lassen kannst du sie total vergessen.


----------



## -sori- (19. Mai 2014)

Naja, seit das Luxx die Netzteile öffnet, kann man sie als Informationsquelle gut nutzen.
Netzteiltester mit wirklich korrektem Fazit sind aber selten geworden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Mai 2014)

country schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt keine Diskusion anfangen von wegen "Welches Forum ist das beste". Aber: Enermax ist auch keine schlechte Marke und vor 1 1/2 Jahren war das NT sicher auch kein schlechtes. Und bei PCGH habe ich noch nie etwas gewonnen.


Enermax ist aber keine gute Marke mehr. NUr weil sie vor 5 Jahren mal recht gut waren, muss das nicht auch auf den aktuellen Zustand zutreffen. Und da ists so, dass die meisten Geräte von denen einfach nicht gut sind und völlig überteuert (gut, das waren sie vorher auch schon).
Die kannst also getrost in die Tonne kloppen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich will auch keine Diskussion anfangen aber PCGH hat schon mehrmals bewiesen dass sie keine Ahnung von Netzteilen haben.
> Jetzt hast du den Beweis dass auch das Luxx keine Ahnung von Netzteilen hat.
> Und Enermax war nur noch ein Durchschnittsfertiger. Seit sie aber von CWT fertigen lassen kannst du sie total vergessen.


Andersrum wird ein Schuh draus 
PCGH lässt beim LuXX die Netzteile testen, die keinen Plan haben. Die 'Wertetabelle' gibts so vom Luxx zurück und PCGH muss dann das beste draus machen.

Und wenn der 'Primärtester' sagt, dass das Netzteil gut wäre, schreibt das auch PCGH so, got the problem?  



-sori- schrieb:


> Naja, seit das Luxx die Netzteile öffnet, kann man sie als Informationsquelle gut nutzen.
> Netzteiltester mit wirklich korrektem Fazit sind aber selten geworden.


Das haben die aber erst für nötig befunden als man denen vorgeworfen hat, dass sie die Netzteile auf eBay verhökern...


----------



## Philipus II (19. Mai 2014)

Hinweis: Gewinnspiele sind kein geeigneter Maßstab für die Messung von Netzteilkompetenz. Normalerweise verlost man alles halbwegs brauchbare, was einem angeboten wird. Mehr Preise sind schließlich immer besser als weniger. Freie Auswahl aus dem Sortiment hat man als Gewinnspielveranstalter normalerweise nicht.


----------



## Aslinger (19. Mai 2014)

Meint ihr, dass das E9 580W von Be Quiet! für den neuen Haswell-E mit GTX Titan Black reichen wird? Hab das NT nähmlich schon hier. seit einer Woche.  Das E6 bleibt im S1366 Sys.


----------



## ich111 (19. Mai 2014)

Klar reicht das, das 480W wäre aber die bessere Wahl gewesen


----------



## Aslinger (19. Mai 2014)

Das 480er würde ich für ein S1150 Sys nutzen. Mit meinem jetzigen Sys komme ich laut Strommessgerät schon teilweise auf 400W wenn die Titan noch zusätzlich geclocked wird. Ich möchte schon Reserve haben.  Das E6-650 hat mich da nie im Stich gelassen. Das 480er würd da im Limit laufen und wer weiss wielange das dann hält... Darum kaufe ich lieber eine Nummer Grösser zugunsten der Lebensdauer des NT...
Der Haswell-E wird vom Stromverbrauch her sicher so hoch sein wie der S1366.

Hey du hast ja selbst das 580er zusammen mit einer S1155 Plattform.

Sonst habe ich immer zw. 310-370W Stromverbrauch je nach Spiel. Deswegen lebt mein E6 vielleicht heute noch. Mittlweile 5 Jahre alt und läuft einwandfrei.


----------



## Legacyy (19. Mai 2014)

Davon musste noch die Effizienz abziehen, dann biste vlt. bei 360W angelangt.
Das 480er hätte dicke ausgereicht, wäre günstiger, effizienter und leiser gewesen.


----------



## -sori- (19. Mai 2014)

Bei ner Titan würde ich wohl eher ein DPP empfehlen.
Warum denn die Titan? Nimmst lieber die 8GB Vapor-X R9 290X


----------



## Aslinger (19. Mai 2014)

Der Stromverbrauch ist eh eher nebensächlich. Bei uns in AUT zahlst nicht soviel Strom.  Die 20-30€ die da mehr im Jahr zahlst sind mir sowas von...
Bei einem Haswell-E habe ich lieber ein dickeres NT. Beim Übertakten wirst da mit dem 480er nicht weit kommen. Socket 2011-3 Plattform, , CPU 130W TDP vergesst das nicht.  Bei den Midrage Intel (S1155, 1150) mags ja locker reichen. Die fressen auch nicht soviel.

@sori

Die Titan Black habe ich schon im S1366 Sys und wandert dann ins neue Sys.


----------



## -sori- (19. Mai 2014)

Ok, Dann sagte ich nichts.
Bei dem P10 sind die Spannungen bei Last besser, da es nicht gruppenreguliert ist.


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Andersrum wird ein Schuh draus
> PCGH lässt beim LuXX die Netzteile testen, die keinen Plan haben. Die 'Wertetabelle' gibts so vom Luxx zurück und PCGH muss dann das beste draus machen.



Dass PCGH keine Ahnung von Netzteilen hat ist ja nicht erst so seit sie sich das Zeugs vom Luxx holen.
Seit sie das machen kannst du PCGH nicht mehr lesen. 



Aslinger schrieb:


> Meint ihr, dass das E9 580W von Be Quiet! für den neuen Haswell-E mit GTX Titan Black reichen wird? Hab das NT nähmlich schon hier. seit einer Woche.  Das E6 bleibt im S1366 Sys.


 
Du willst dir oder hast dir eine 1000€ Grafikkarte gekauft und willst sie mit dem gruppenregulierten Unfall betreiben den BeQuiet Netzteil nennt? 
Echt? 
Na dann.


----------



## Aslinger (19. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dass PCGH keine Ahnung von Netzteilen hat ist ja nicht erst so seit sie sich das Zeugs vom Luxx holen.
> Seit sie das machen kannst du PCGH nicht mehr lesen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe kein Montagsmodell erwischt.  Nicht neidisch sein, wenns bei mir ohne Probleme läuft.  
Deswegen habe ich auch das E9 gekauft als Ersatz, weils doch schon 5 Jahre alt ist. Ich mache mir also keine Sorgen. Sonst läufts 1A.


----------



## Monsjo (19. Mai 2014)

Das ist allgemein Schrott, hat nichts mit Montagsmodell zutun.


----------



## Legacyy (19. Mai 2014)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Montagsmodell erwischt.  Nicht neidisch sein, wenns bei mir ohne Probleme läuft.
> Deswegen habe ich auch das E9 gekauft als Ersatz, weils doch schon 5 Jahre alt ist. Ich mache mir also keine Sorgen. Sonst läufts 1A.


 Neidisch sein, wenn man ein besseres hat, als du? 

Und bei dem Sys hättest du echt was besseres nehmen MÜSSEN, als nur ein "billiges" E9.


----------



## Aslinger (19. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich Probleme damit hätte wärs wohl schon längst draussen. Aber gut, hab eh das E9 580 als Ersatz.

Für den Haswell-E werde ich viell. eh ein Enermax Platimax kaufen oder das Dark Power P10. Das E9 ist eh nur ein Ersatz für das E6. Dauert eh noch ein Jahr bis ich das Sys kaufe, bis dahin wird es viell. eh die Straight Power E10 Serie geben...

Habe hier in letzter Zeit oft gelesen, dass die alten E6 Schrott sein sollen, darum schadet ein Ersatz NT erstmal nicht, somit Thema erledigt, danke für die Tips.


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2014)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Montagsmodell erwischt.  Nicht neidisch sein, wenns bei mir ohne Probleme läuft.



Ja. Ich bin völlig neidisch. 
Sowas kann ich mir nicht leisten. 



Aslinger schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich auch das E9 gekauft als Ersatz, weils doch schon 5 Jahre alt ist. Ich mache mir also keine Sorgen. Sonst läufts 1A.



Und dein Ersatz ist eben Elektroschrott.



Aslinger schrieb:


> Wenn ich Probleme damit hätte wärs wohl schon längst draussen. Aber gut, hab eh das E9 580 als Ersatz.



Du gibst einen Haufen Geld für eine Grafikkarte aus aber wenns um das Netzteil geht bist du knauserig?


----------



## Legacyy (19. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du gibst einen Haufen Geld für eine Grafikkarte aus aber wenns um das Netzteil geht bist du knauserig?


 Kennt man doch..
Liefert ja nur Strom und keine FPS, da wird ne 1000€ CPU reingebaut, aber das billige Netzteil kommt rein 



Aslinger schrieb:


> Für den Haswell-E werde ich viell. eh ein Enermax Platimax kaufen oder das Dark Power P10. Das E9 ist eh nur ein Ersatz für das E6. Dauert eh noch ein Jahr bis ich das Sys kaufe.


 Das Platimax ist mittlerweile Schrott, Finger weg.


----------



## Aslinger (19. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. Ich bin völlig neidisch.
> Sowas kann ich mir nicht leisten.
> 
> 
> ...



Das E9 580 kann kein Schrott sein.


----------



## Monsjo (19. Mai 2014)

Und du hast Ahnung von Netzteilen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. Mai 2014)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Das E9 580 kann kein Schrott sein.


 Doch. Weil Gruppenreguliert. Über 500W sinnlos.


----------



## Aslinger (19. Mai 2014)

Das E9 580 hat bei vielen Tests gut abgeschnitten und auch in vielen Foren wird es empfohlen, warum sollte es also Schrott sein?

Danke, werde es morgen umtauschen gegen das 480er. Wurde dann halt falsch beraten...


----------



## -sori- (19. Mai 2014)

Doch ist es, da es eben Gruppenreguliert ist. Bei 580W siehts sehr grenzwertig aus.
Alternativen für dich wären das Antec True Power Classic oder das Cooler Master V550s wobei das Antec klar der Gewinner wäre.


----------



## Monsjo (19. Mai 2014)

Weil 
a) Viele Tests ein schlechter Witz sind
und 
b) Viele Leute keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## Legacyy (19. Mai 2014)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Das E9 580 hat bei vielen Tests gut abgeschnitten und auch in vielen Foren wird es empfohlen, warum sollte es also Schrott sein?


 Weils gruppenreguliert ist und das über 500W eben Schrott ist.
Und die Werbeflyer kannste echt vergessen


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2014)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Das E9 580 hat bei vielen Tests gut abgeschnitten und auch in vielen Foren wird es empfohlen, warum sollte es also Schrott sein?


 
Das E9 ist bis 500 Watt brauchbar weil sie leise arbeiten. Jenseits von 500 Watt sind sie nicht zu empfehlen weil sie technisch altbacken sind.
Statt des E9 hättest du dir lieber das Antec True Power Classic oder das Dark Power P10 kaufen sollen.


----------



## Aslinger (19. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das E9 ist bis 500 Watt brauchbar weil sie leise arbeiten. Jenseits von 500 Watt sind sie nicht zu empfehlen weil sie technisch altbacken sind.
> Statt des E9 hättest du dir lieber das Antec True Power Classic oder das Dark Power P10 kaufen sollen.



Hmm...dann doch gleich das Dark Power P10. 550 oder 650W Version? Ich bringt das 580er morgen zum Händler und zahle dann für das Dark Power drauf. Ist halt nicht direkt lagernd, nur das E9 480 wäre lagernd. Ach mal gucken was er sagt.


----------



## Legacyy (19. Mai 2014)

550W, reicht dicke aus.


----------



## Monsjo (19. Mai 2014)

Das mit 550W reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## Aslinger (19. Mai 2014)

Die 650er Version wäre nur 13€ teurer und ich habe einen Polster für die Zukunft. 650er Version also auch nicht verkehrt? 43€ drauf zahlen und in 2 Werktagen dann abholbereit. 650 fühlen sich einfach besser an, vor allem dann in einem Haswell-E Sys.


----------



## Monsjo (19. Mai 2014)

Das 550W ist Verschwendung, es ist lauter, teurer, ineffizienter und teurer. Und das mit dem Puffet für ist ziemlicher Müll.


----------



## Aslinger (19. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Das 550W ist Verschwendung, es ist lauter, teurer, ineffizienter und teurer. Und das mit dem Puffet für ist ziemlicher Müll.



Hast dich wohl verschrieben, du meinst wohl die 650er Variante, weil oben hast noch gmeint dass die 550er Variante sehr zu empfehlen wäre. 

PS: Hier in diesem Forum sprechen die wahren NT Profis, vielen Dank nochmal. Das Dark Power Pro P10 550W wird gekauft und das leider fehl gekaufte 580 E9 wird zurück gebracht. Gott sei Dank noch unausgepackt.


----------



## Monsjo (19. Mai 2014)

Ups, da habe ich mich vertippt. Das 550W würde optimal zu deinem System passen.


----------



## Aslinger (19. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Ups, da habe ich mich vertippt. Das 550W würde optimal zu deinem System passen.



Wird morgen gemacht.  Drückt mir die Daumen, dass ich nur 30€ drauf zahlen muss.


----------



## Hibble (19. Mai 2014)

Von wegen ab 500W wären alle gruppenregulierten Netzteile "Schrott" oder "für die Tonne". Beim E9 580 liegen die Abweichungen beim 12V-Crossload "gerade mal" bei 2,5%: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W

Klar, das geht natürlich besser, aber diese sehr präzisen Angaben hier finde ich selber für die Tonne..
Mit Elektroschrott hat das E9 580 jedenfalls wenig gemeinsam.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (20. Mai 2014)

Planet3Dnow... Reicht schon...


----------



## _chiller_ (20. Mai 2014)

Die haben sehr gute Netzteiltests gemacht, wo wären denn deiner Meinung nach gute Netzteiltests zu finden?

Im Übrigen verstehe ich die Aufregung hier auch nicht ganz. Klar ist das E9 580W unnötig, aber hier gleich den heiligen Krieg gegen dieses Netzteil auszurufen ist nun auch nicht normal.


----------



## ebastler (20. Mai 2014)

Bei dem, was hier teilweise abgeht, zweifle ich die Kompetenz unserer Experten selbst teilweise an.
Ein Netzteil, das bei jeder erdenklichen Last innerhalb der ATX Normen bleibt (das tut das 580er afaik auch bei den krummsten Crossloads noch), dabei ziemlich effizient ist und gute Schutzschaltungen hat als Elektroschrott darstellen...
Klar, in der Leistungsklasse gibt es Besseres (DC-DC macht schon Sinn, ist aber eben noch kein Muss), aber das e9 ist auch da nicht schlecht.

Da finde ich die Railverteilung vom Seasonic G-550 ebenso bedenklich, das liefert immerhin (so weit ich weiß, hab da nie wirklich genaue Angaben gefunden) den vollen Strom auf einer Rail, was das Multirail-System zu 100% sinnlos macht.
Auch das ist noch zu wenig Strom, um wirklich was anrichten zu können, aber dennoch... Empfohlen wird auch das (abgesehen vom Lärm in der non-PCGH-Edition).
Dabei finde ich das ebenso suboptimal wie Gruppenregulierung beim e9.

Ich bin kein Netzteilexperte, das sage ich frei heraus, aber von Elektronik habe ich inzwischen doch recht viel Ahnung.

Alte Technik ist nicht unbedingt schlechter als Neue, sofern sie erprobt, gut durchdacht und umgesetzt ist, und mit den aktuellen Anforderungen umgehen kann.
Netzteile mit digitaler Regelung sind auch moderner, trotzdem halte ich von digitaler Regelung in SNTs an Stelle von analoger sehr wenig, um zu zeigen, dass neuer/moderner nicht unbedingt immer gleich besser.
DC-DC ist zweifelsohne besser als Gruppenregulierung, aber Gruppenregulierung bleibt, gerade in dem Wattbereich, auch noch in den Normen, also warum auf Druck zu DC-DC drängen?


EDIT: Ich entschuldige mich für meine unfreundlichen Worte am Anfang, ich bin müde, mein PC ist heute in BF BC2 5 oder 6 Male abgestürzt (warum auch immer, 100% Prime/BF4/Sleeping Dogs/Last Light/Infinite/whatever stable), und irgendwann musste ich das mal von mir geben...
Ich würde den Post jetzt beim erneuten Durchlesen anders beginnen, aber was solls. Einmal geschrieben bleibt, ich editier da nicht rum.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Mai 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Netzteile mit digitaler Regelung sind auch moderner, trotzdem halte ich von digitaler Regelung in SNTs an Stelle von analoger sehr wenig, um zu zeigen, dass neuer/moderner nicht unbedingt immer gleich besser.


Die Zeit, die das Teil zum reagieren braucht, ist bei einem dieser super tollen/modernen Digital Teile einfach mal höher als bei den klassisch analog geregelten Teilen. Man hat also eigentlich gar keinen Vorteil dadurch in der Praxis, im Gegenteil.
Dazu kommt, dass LLC-Resonanzwandler Schaltungen eh schon langsamer als klassische PWM geregelte Netzteile sind...
Also gleich mal doppelt doof...



ebastler schrieb:


> DC-DC ist zweifelsohne besser als Gruppenregulierung, aber Gruppenregulierung bleibt, gerade in dem Wattbereich, auch noch in den Normen, also warum auf Druck zu DC-DC drängen?


Wegen Haswell zum Beispiel.

Du hast im PC momentan eine verdammt starke Spreizung zwischen Idle und Last, wobei die +5V/+3,3V konstant niedrig bleibt (je nach System zwischen 1,5 und 5A, such mal nach Xbit power need, die haben das mal vor ~5 Jahren getestet). 
Dann hast eine moderne GPU mit allem Gedöns und so, im Idle bist dann in der Regel so bei um die 50W - oder sogar weniger.
Unter voller Last bist du dann bei 300-500W, mit einem High End System...


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (20. Mai 2014)

Wir sind alle verwöhnt


----------



## PCGH_Marco (20. Mai 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Enermax ist aber keine gute Marke mehr. NUr weil sie vor 5 Jahren mal recht gut waren, muss das nicht auch auf den aktuellen Zustand zutreffen. Und da ists so, dass die meisten Geräte von denen einfach nicht gut sind und völlig überteuert (gut, das waren sie vorher auch schon).
> Die kannst also getrost in die Tonne kloppen.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Stefan,

du bist ja bestens informiert. Ab PCGH 08/2014 wird es allerdings grundlegende Änderungen geben.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## keinnick (20. Mai 2014)

Habt Ihr Euch ne Chroma gekauft?


----------



## poiu (20. Mai 2014)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> du bist ja bestens informiert. Ab PCGH 08/2014 wird es allerdings grundlegende Änderungen geben.
> 
> ...



Ach das haben wir doch schon spätestens im April gehört ein alter hut Marco  wie du sagst sind wir alle gut informiert  und sowas spricht sich rum wie stille Post.

@keinnick

jein aber ich schweige wie ein Grad


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (20. Mai 2014)

Schon im Fail thread gepostet, aber hier passt es auch gut rein. Wie kann man diese Netzteile so Bewerten? Single Rail ist ein negativ Grund bei 700w +


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (20. Mai 2014)

Was hast du denn gegen Schweißgeräte?


----------



## _chiller_ (20. Mai 2014)

Abgesehen von Single-Rail ist es aber ein sehr gutes Netzteil. Für den Alltag ist dieses Netzteil nichts, aber für Leute die viel Benchen oder Übertakten ist das Netzteil ideal.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (20. Mai 2014)

Aber da sieht man -leider- das die bei PCGH keine Ahnung haben, was Netzteile angeht 

Edit: @Chiller, Trotzdem sollte dies als Negativ Punkt gelistet sein/werden.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (20. Mai 2014)

Was sich hoffentlich ändert.
Poiu schweigt zwar "wie ein Grad" aber ich schätze mal er wird für pcgh testen/sie beraten o.ä..


----------



## poiu (20. Mai 2014)

*nein ich nicht*, das hast du falsch interpretiert!

 ich bleibe hartware.net treu  aber es gab gerüchte

PS Grab war gemeint, man bin icvh heute daneben 



R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Aber da sieht man -leider- das die bei PCGH keine Ahnung haben, was Netzteile angeht
> 
> Edit: @Chiller, Trotzdem sollte dies als Negativ Punkt gelistet sein/werden.




"keine ahnung" ist etwas übertrieben nur haben NT keine nso hohen stellenwert und auch keine so hohe aufmerksamkeit von denn lesern, bleibt kleine ecke 

Single Rail ist an sich kein negativ punkt!

SIngle Rail und fehlende bzw miese schutzschaltungen dagegen schon


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2014)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Ab PCGH 08/2014 wird es allerdings grundlegende Änderungen geben.


 
Kriegt ihr eure Infos dann von Computer Bild?


----------



## poiu (20. Mai 2014)

Böse ganz Böse


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (20. Mai 2014)

1:0


----------



## -sori- (20. Mai 2014)

Es würde doch reichen, wenn man das Netzteil ranhängt, kurzschliesst und solange an den Schaltern dreht, bis es sich abschaltet. Wenn die Käbel beginnen zu glühen/heiss zu werden, kann man es ja eigentlich problemlos empfehlen, oder? Wenn die restliche Technik auch noch stimmt.


----------



## Aslinger (20. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Ups, da habe ich mich vertippt. Das 550W würde optimal zu deinem System passen.



Ich bekomme die 550er Variante die nächsten Tage ohne Probleme. Nun gibt es nichts mehr zu bemängeln und hab ein Top NT. 

Das E9 480W habe ich vor kurzem in ein S1156 Sys hinein gebaut, weil das alte Enermax Liberty 500W (von 2005 glaub ich) jedes mal beim einschalten des Stromes so arge Blitzgeräusche von sich gab und das wurde mit der Zeit immer schlimmer...


----------



## -H1N1- (20. Mai 2014)

Aslinger schrieb:


> ... und hab ein Top NT.



Jede Wette, da auch dieses hier von irgendjemand schlecht geredet wird.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (20. Mai 2014)

Das P10 ist das beste (Gesamtpaket) was man derzeit für den Preis bekommen kann...


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2014)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Jede Wette, da auch dieses hier von irgendjemand schlecht geredet wird.


 
Beim P10 ist das Lüftungsgitter echt mies.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kriegt ihr eure Infos dann von Computer Bild?


Nein. Ich weiß, wer kommt *muhahaha*
Und nein, ich werds nicht sagen.

Und schlimmer als bei HWLUXX kanns ja auch nicht werden, von daher 

Ist halt nur schade um Christoph K.s Chroma...


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein. Ich weiß, wer kommt *muhahaha*
> Und nein, ich werds nicht sagen.


 
Ich weiß es auch aber auch ich sage es nicht.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (20. Mai 2014)

Ich will es auch wissen 


... 900ster Beitrag


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Ich will es auch wissen


 
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern.


----------



## Aslinger (20. Mai 2014)

Hat schon jemand Infos bezügl. der Straight Power E10 Serie? Die E9 gibts ja auch schon seit 2012...und eigentlich gibs ja jedes Jahr neue Versionen?


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2014)

Die E10 Serie kommt wenn sie kommt.
Infos gibt es nicht.
Gibt ja auch kein Grund eine E10 Serie zu bringen.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (20. Mai 2014)

Hab so das Gefühl das die E10 Reihe schlechter wird ...


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Hab so das Gefühl das die E10 Reihe schlechter wird ...


 
Und ich befürchte dass sie einfach nur Platin haben wird aber technisch das gleiche Grundkonzept bietet.
Das wäre dann nichts.
Aber Platin ist ein Verkaufsgrund und wird dann groß auf den Werbeflyern gedruckt.


----------



## Monsjo (20. Mai 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Hab so das Gefühl das die E10 Reihe schlechter wird ...


 
Wegen dem Powerzone? BQ indirekt zugeben, dass sie wissen, dass das Powerzone ein Fehler war.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (20. Mai 2014)

Ich verstehe dein Satz gerade nicht


----------



## Monsjo (20. Mai 2014)

Ich wollte fragen warum du denkst, dass das E10 schlecht wird.  
Und habe gesagt, dass es kein zweites Powerzone wird.


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2014)

Das Power Zone ist ja extra für den US Markt gedacht.
Das E10 ist dann wieder für den deutschen Markt gedacht.


----------



## Aslinger (20. Mai 2014)

Übrigens habe ich vor einer Woche wieder mein altes Socket A, Athlon XP-M Sys zum Leben erweckt. Darin verbaut ist dieses alte Enermax (über 10 Jahre alt): AnandTech | 4-Way Power Supply Shootout: Vantec, Enermax, ThermalTake, Antec

Spannungswerte nach einschalten im Bios: 3.17V, 11.70V, 4.51V! Scheint wohl einen Schaden genommen zu haben durch die lange Standzeit...Vor 2 Jahren waren die Abweichungen nähmlich noch im 5% Toleranzbereich.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (20. Mai 2014)

Schraub auf, mach Fotos 



Monsjo schrieb:


> Ich wollte fragen warum du denkst, dass das E10 schlecht wird.
> Und habe gesagt, dass es kein zweites Powerzone wird.



Weil derzeit nur so eher mäßige Netzteile released werden.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (20. Mai 2014)

EDIT: Kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## Aslinger (20. Mai 2014)

Habs dann nicht weiter in Betrieb genommen, weil darin gute alte hardware verbaut ist, und die will ich nicht schrotten:

Athlon XP-M 2600+ IQYHA @ 2500 MHz@1,65V
2x 512MB Corsair old BH5
Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe Board
Gainward Bliss 7800 GS (7800 GT Chip) AGP 512 MB

Ich denke auch, dass einige Kondis im NT aufgegangen sind.


----------



## Tyler654 (20. Mai 2014)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Jede Wette, da auch dieses hier von irgendjemand schlecht geredet wird.


 
Es hat CapXon Polymerkondensatoren (insb.auf der Sekundärseite) und keine Ausziehhilfe an den Molexsteckern. 

Wobei noch unklar ist, ob diese auch wirklich schlecht sind. "Trost": Über die von Seasonic gerne verwendeten Enesol findet man übrigens auch nichts. Die typische Katze im Sack also...


----------



## ich111 (20. Mai 2014)

Klar sind CapXon Polymer Caps nicht die besten, aber Polymers (ja ich weiß, dass der Plural eigentlich Polymere heißt, aber hier gehts ja nicht um Plastik sondern um Caps) halten einfach viel mehr aus als Elkos


----------



## Aslinger (21. Mai 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Schraub auf, mach Fotos
> 
> 
> 
> Weil derzeit nur so eher mäßige Netzteile released werden.



Also so beim 1. Blick kann ich keine Beschädigung erkennen.


----------



## sycron17 (21. Mai 2014)

Was sagt ihr zu den neuen corsair AX series?

Wird ja jetzt von flextronics gebaut


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (21. Mai 2014)

Hast du noch ein Bild von der Sekundären Seite? 
Vermutlich haben einige Caps nicht mehr genug Kapazität.


----------



## -sori- (21. Mai 2014)

Corsair ist einfach für die Tonne. Vorallem die Flextronics Netzteile. Ok sind nur die Seasonic Modelle, dann nimmt man wegen dem miserablen Corsair Support lieber gleich das Original.


----------



## sycron17 (21. Mai 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Corsair ist einfach für die Tonne. Vorallem die Flextronics Netzteile. Ok sind nur die Seasonic Modelle, dann nimmt man wegen dem miserablen Corsair Support lieber gleich das Original.



Ich finde die corsairs einfach zu teuer


Bevorzuge aber be quiet

Und ab 800w enermax platimax 
Da ab 800w be quiet nur seasonic hat single rail
Fals ich mich nicht irre


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (21. Mai 2014)

Das P10 ab 800w hat doch Multirail?

Edit: Ja, Multirail 

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ark-Power-Pro-10-Modular-80--Gold_804775.html


----------



## -sori- (21. Mai 2014)

Be Quiet verwendet die ältere Seasonic XP-Basis, welche intern noch Multi-Rail war.


----------



## Legacyy (21. Mai 2014)

sycron17 schrieb:


> Und ab 800w enermax platimax


Die taugen mittlerweile auch nicht mehr viel.  Enermax hat seine Fabriken geschlossen und lässt jetzt bei CWT fertigen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Mai 2014)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Also so beim 1. Blick kann ich keine Beschädigung erkennen.


Schau mal unter dem Kabelwulst, was dort drin ist...
Es ist leider oft so, dass einige Kondensatoren sehr gut versteckt sind und man sie nur schwer sehen kann (war beim E5 so und die dicken Kondensatoren so derb eingemauert, dass man sie auch nur schwer austauschen kann)




sycron17 schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu den neuen corsair AX series?
> Wird ja jetzt von flextronics gebaut


1. Nix, weil es nicht wirklich sinnvoll ist, die zu kaufen, aufgrund des doch eher dürftigen Supports von Corsair.
2. Werden die eben NICHT von Flextronics gebaut sondern Seasonic.
Nur die AXi kommen von Flextronics.

Und auch wenn Seasonic etwas teurer ist, macht es mehr Sinn, das Original zu kaufen, da Seasonic einen sehr guten Support hat...


----------



## sycron17 (21. Mai 2014)

Hmm ich dachte die p10  ab 800 wären singlerail

Cool zu wissen

Ja die AXI meinte ich

Die sind sowieso überteuert

Und das wegen enermax wusste ich nicht

Schade

Warum wurde es geschlossen?


----------



## -sori- (21. Mai 2014)

Das ist erst seit ein paar Wochen so. Die letzen Revolution 87+ sind aber noch von Enermax.


----------



## Shadow Complex (21. Mai 2014)

Enermax hat seine Fabriken 2012 verkauft. (Enermax lässt alle Netzteile fremdfertigen - ComputerBase)

Das sind ungefähr 100 Wochen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. Mai 2014)

> Traditionsmarke weiterhin auf selbst entwickelte Schaltungen sowie eigene Komponentenauswahl und Qualitätskontrolle.



Wenn die Kontrollen oft und ordentlich durchgeführt werden würden könnte man denoch hoffen das die Qualität auf nem höheren Niveau liegt als bei anderen Netzteilen die von CWT hergestellt werden.


----------



## -sori- (21. Mai 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Enermax hat seine Fabriken 2012 verkauft. (Enermax lässt alle Netzteile fremdfertigen - ComputerBase)
> 
> Das sind ungefähr 100 Wochen.


 
Wirklich? Dann hab ich das ja richtig spät mitbekommen... Oder mein Gedächtnis/Zeitgefühl hat deftig nachgelassen...


----------



## Jolly91 (21. Mai 2014)

Dabei kam für mich einmal nach Seasonic nur Enermax in Frage, aber Fremdfertigen ist nun mal nichts ganzes...


----------



## sycron17 (21. Mai 2014)

Für mich nur be quiet oder bei manche situationen wie z.b fanless dann seasonic 

Stehe nicht auf single rail


----------



## -sori- (21. Mai 2014)

Naja, bis ca. 50A (ca. 550W) geht SR noch in Ordnung, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Mai 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> aber Fremdfertigen ist nun mal nichts ganzes...


 Das ist mit verlaub völliger Bullshit.

Das ganze hängt einfach davon ab, wie man das macht, was man vereinbart oder ähnliches. Nur weil man etwas selbst macht, heißt noch lange nicht, dass das auch wirklich gut ist. Oder weil man etwas 'auslagert', heißt das noch lange nicht, dass das zum brechen wird.

Es hängt von sehr vielen Faktoren ab, unterm Strich bleibt zu sagen: *you get what you paid for and what you want!*

Einige Hersteller sagen, wenn man Änderungen wünscht: Das kostet das und das.
Andere Hersteller sagen: geht nicht/machen ma nicht...


Und hier einfach die Fremdfertigung zu verteufeln ist einfach nicht angebracht...

Denn nach deiner Logik wäre ja Leadman, Casing Macron, Deer und einige andere ja unglaublich toll, weil die fertigen ja selbst. Und andere Hersteller wie Supermicro ja nicht, weil die fertigen ja nich selbst...



-sori- schrieb:


> Naja, bis ca. 50A (ca. 550W) geht SR noch in Ordnung, meiner Meinung nach.


Aber nur mit OCP auf +12V!
Nicht mit einem '8beiner'...


----------



## Shadow Complex (22. Mai 2014)

Und wieso kann man bei modernen single rail Netzteilen mit beinahe 100% Leistung auf 12 Volt die Funktion der ocp nicht einfach durch die opp übernehmen lassen? Weil sie primärseitig geschalten ist und deshalb viel träger ist?
 Andersherum gefragt: opp durch ocp ersetzen möglich?


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Mai 2014)

Weil die OPP träger ist und die +12V gar nicht mehr überwacht wird. Sprich: mit OCP@+12V kommt gleichzeitig auch UVP/OVP.


----------



## ebastler (22. Mai 2014)

Hö? Warum das? OCP und UVP/OVP sind wohl komplett getrennte Sachen? OCP arbeitet über einen Shunt, die VPs über eine Messung der Spannung. Warum sollte Eines nicht ohne das Andere realisierbar sein?

Bei SR-NTs, die den Großteil der Last auf der 12V Schiene stemmen, die OCP durch die OPP zu ersetzten wäre - bei entsprechendem Aufbau dieser - vermutlich praktikabel. Man müsste diese halt entsprechend schneller und empfindlicher einstellen.

Problematisch wirds bei Fehlern auf der +5/+3,3V Schiene. Bis diese die OPP auslösen brennt schon der halbe PC^^


----------



## _chiller_ (22. Mai 2014)

Das Problem was Stefan meinte ist, dass wenn OCP fehlt, meistens auch OVP/UVP fehlt. Dabei kommt nämlich meistens ein blöder Sicherheits-IC wie dieser zum Einsatz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der eben kaum was kann  Und dann passiert nämlich das was hardwareluxx letztens im Test mit dem Enermax und Lepa Netzteil hatte. Das Netzteil powert fröhlich weiter, obwohl die 12V Rail schon bei 6V lag.


----------



## ebastler (22. Mai 2014)

Okay, wenn man eines streicht, und dann gleich ersatzlos alles streicht, ist das natürlich sehr schlecht 
Dass sich namhafte Hersteller so was erlauben ist echt frech...

Single Rail, zähneknirschendes ok.
Keine OCP, stattdessen eine etwas lasch eingestellte OPP, okay, wenn es denn unbedingt sein muss.
Aber sobald OVP und UVP fehlen/nicht funktionieren, finde ich das eine bodenlose Frechheit.


----------



## _chiller_ (22. Mai 2014)

jop, dieses Bild habe ich von einem 70 Euro teuren Markennetzteil geschossen. Welches das genau ist verrate ich nicht, aber der Hersteller bekommt in letzter Zeit in Tests öfters auf den Sack, mein Review geht in den nächsten Tagen auch online  Immerhin ist OVP noch durch den PFC-Controller realisiert worden, UVP fehlt allerdings genau so wie OCP.


----------



## ebastler (22. Mai 2014)

Ich sehs schon kommen, eines Tages muss ich mir mein eigenes Netzteil bauen 
Studium auf Ingenieur in Elektrotechnik umwechseln und der PC Welt mal wieder was Brauchbares bescheren 

Ne, schön wärs, wenn ich so was Komplexes hinkriegen würde... Einfache Schaltwandler sind noch drin, aber so was leider nicht^^

Naja, noch gibts ja einige Lichtblicke am PC-Markt. Ich hoffe, das bleibt so.


----------



## poiu (22. Mai 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> jop, dieses Bild habe ich von einem 70 Euro teuren Markennetzteil geschossen. Welches das genau ist verrate ich nicht, aber der Hersteller bekommt in letzter Zeit in Tests öfters auf den Sack, mein Review geht in den nächsten Tagen auch online


 

 und dann *" Enermax_Revoxt_Sicherheits-IC.jpg"*


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (22. Mai 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Der eben kaum was kann  Und dann passiert nämlich das was hardwareluxx letztens im Test mit dem Enermax und Lepa Netzteil hatte. Das Netzteil powert fröhlich weiter, obwohl die 12V Rail schon bei 6V lag.



Schick mal bitte den Link ! Das schein ich ja völlig übersehen zu haben


----------



## _chiller_ (22. Mai 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Schick mal bitte den Link ! Das schein ich ja völlig übersehen zu haben


Dieser Test ist es:
Enermax Triathlor Eco 650W und LEPA MaxBron 700W im Test


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (22. Mai 2014)

> Laut LEPA sind Schutzschaltungen gegen Überspannung, Überlastung und Kurzschluss mit an Bord, was als ausreichend zu bezeichnen wäre. Unsere 40A-Last auf 5 Volt schaltet das Netzteil ab, auf 3,3 Volt hingegen erfolgt trotz Unterspannung von 4,5V auch bei 40 Ampere nach mehreren Sekunden keine Abschaltung. Auf 12 Volt sieht die Sache ähnlich aus. Letztendlich konnten wir unsere Chroma auf 100 Ampere voll hochfahren, ohne dass sich das LEPA abgeschaltet hat. Da dann die Spannung auf 6 Volt abgefallen war, können wir das Fehlen eines Unterspannungsschutzes und auch einer OCP-Überlastschaltung definitiv bestätigen.



Krasse Sache 

Mich hätte trotzdem mal interessiert ob der Kurzschlussschutz gegriffen hätte

Wie darf ich den Zusammenhang der Schutzschaltungen eigentlich sehen.

Nehmen wir an meine +12V Schiene kann 45 Ampere ... Jetzt wird die Schiene außerordentlich belastet sagen wir mir 60 - 70 Ampere ... Würde in diesem Fall die Spannung absinken so das im  Falle eines Falles der Unterspannungsschutz greifen würde wenn der Überstromschutz dies nicht tut ?


----------



## ebastler (22. Mai 2014)

Wenn das Netzteil einbricht, ja.

Wenn es eine sture Regelung hat, dann hält die das NT, wenn OCP/OPP nicht greifen, bis zur thermischen Selbstzerstörung auf 12V.
Wenn es absackt, dann könnte die UVP, sofern nicht "wegrationalisiert" immerhin das Schlimmste verhindern, wenn die anderen Schutzschaltungen versagen (was eigentlich, sofern sie eingebaut wurden, fast unmöglich ist).


----------



## _chiller_ (22. Mai 2014)

Be Quiet stellt auf der Computex das Straight Power 10 vor. Wenn sie wieder eine Basis von FSP genommen haben, erwartet uns vermutlich ein Single-Rail Design


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (22. Mai 2014)

Kann es sein das es bald keine MR Netzteile mehr gibt? Werden immer weniger...


----------



## Monsjo (22. Mai 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Be Quiet stellt auf der Computex das Straight Power 10 vor. Wenn sie wieder eine Basis von FSP genommen haben, erwartet uns vermutlich ein Single-Rail Design



Woher hast du das?


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Mai 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Be Quiet stellt auf der Computex das Straight Power 10 vor. Wenn sie wieder eine Basis von FSP genommen haben, erwartet uns vermutlich ein Single-Rail Design


Ich fürchte auch, dass es Single Rail sein könnte, nach dem Power Zone.
Es kann aber auch sein, dass es Multi Rail bleibt. Auch bzw gerade wenn es von FSP kommt. Die erlauben nämlich auch 'Full Custom Designs', wie das E8 es mal war. Das leider viel zu früh durch das E9 ersetzt wurde... 



R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das es bald keine MR Netzteile mehr gibt? Werden immer weniger...


 Ja, schaut danach aus.
Danksagungen dafür bitte an den lieben Herren Doug D. von PC-Power & Cooling...


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Be Quiet stellt auf der Computex das Straight Power 10 vor. Wenn sie wieder eine Basis von FSP genommen haben, erwartet uns vermutlich ein Single-Rail Design


 
Kann auch das FSP Aurum Platin als Basis haben.
Abwarten.


----------



## Philipus II (22. Mai 2014)

FSP scheint nur bei den kostenreduzierten Varianten wie dem FSP Aurum S auf Single Rail zu setzen. Ich mache mir da mal gar keine Sorgen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Mai 2014)

Corsair CS450M 450W - Artikel Hartware.net


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (22. Mai 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Corsair CS450M 450W - Artikel Hartware.net



Schaut doch ganz ok aus? Meinst man kann das Empfehlen zwischen LC 9550 und dem Seasonic PCGH Edition (Was ja auch SR ist?)


----------



## Monsjo (22. Mai 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Schaut doch ganz ok aus? Meinst man kann das Empfehlen zwischen LC 9550 und dem Seasonic PCGH Edition (Was ja auch SR ist?)



Das Seasonic ist nur offiziell Singlerail. 
Beim Corsair stört mich, dass es nur einen sechspoligen Anschluss hat.


----------



## Frosdedje (22. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich mir die CS-Serie von Corsair durchschaue, genauer genommmen die Elektronik von dem Teil, 
dann beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass selbst die 80 Plus Gold Budget-Serie die CWT PUQ (G)-basierende 
RM-Modelle von 450- 650W aus Gesamtsicht schlägt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Mai 2014)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die CS-Serie von Corsair durchschaue, genauer genommmen die Elektronik von dem Teil,
> dann beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass selbst die 80 Plus Gold Budget-Serie die CWT PUQ (G)-basierende
> RM-Modelle von 450- 650W aus Gesamtsicht schlägt.


 
Würd ich auch so sehen...


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (22. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Das Seasonic ist nur offiziell Singlerail.
> Beim Corsair stört mich, dass es nur einen sechspoligen Anschluss hat.



Jau, das ist echt blöd. Fast jede halbwegs gute Graka hat 2x 6Pol. Aber da Single Rail kann man da doch einfach ein Adapter ran klemmen oder?


----------



## Monsjo (22. Mai 2014)

Das meinte ich gar nicht. Im inneren des Seasonic sind zwei Rails, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## ebastler (22. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Das Seasonic ist nur offiziell Singlerail.
> Beim Corsair stört mich, dass es nur einen sechspoligen Anschluss hat.


 
Naja, zwei Rails, von denen jede die OCP in etwa auf den maximalen combined Strom hat.
Es verhält sich in jeder Situation wie ein Singlerail, recht nutzlos, ne zweite Rail so zu bauen, mMn.

Nur ein 6Pin ist aber für alles, außer ne 750Ti, recht doof.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (22. Mai 2014)

Ich rede vom Corsair. Wenn das nur 1x6 Pol hat, kann man doch an der 12V einen Adapter zu 6 Pol machen da das NT ja Single Rail ist störts ja nicht wo der Strom hergenommen wird. Oder?


----------



## ebastler (22. Mai 2014)

Das stimmt, aber elegant ists nicht 
Elektrisch ist es wirklich irrelevant.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (22. Mai 2014)

Da wurden die 10ct für ein weiteres Kabel eingespart


----------



## poiu (22. Mai 2014)

das teil hat nicht eine n6PIN sondern einen 6+2PIN was absoluter unsinn ist da es soweit mir bekannt nur in Profisektor gelegtlich solche Grakas gibt. 

Mit zwei 6PIN wäre das teil ein absoluter geheimtipp, arum sich Corsair da selbst Knüppel zwischen die Beine legt um nur das stärkere 550W Model(das wahrscheinlich lauter ist) hervorzuheben muss man nicht verstehen.

Aber ich war überrascht das ich corsair ienen Award gegeben hab  kein ScheiB


----------



## Philipus II (22. Mai 2014)

Ich habe Chroma-Werte vom CS hier. Kann man aktuell absolut kaufen. Wer nicht gerade Silent-Fetischist ist, wird glücklich.


----------



## poiu (23. Mai 2014)

war deines so laut Oo meins ist sehr leise, kein E9 aber gut


----------



## Philipus II (23. Mai 2014)

Laut würd eich nicht sagen, normal halt. Wer extrem empfindlich ist wird aber nicht glücklich.


----------



## Shadow Complex (23. Mai 2014)

Es gab die Asus GTX 670 mini und ich denke auch 760 mini die beide je nur einen 8 pin Anschluss hatten. 

Andere Karten fallen mir aber auch nicht ein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Mai 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> Aber ich war überrascht das ich corsair ienen Award gegeben hab  kein ScheiB


Ich auch, weil eigentlich sollte nur ein PCIe Anschluss bei einem 450W Modell ein Ausschlusskriterium sein, weil das Netzteil schlicht nicht wirklich nutzbar ist.


Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Es gab die Asus GTX 670 mini und ich denke auch 760 mini die beide je nur einen 8 pin Anschluss hatten.
> 
> Andere Karten fallen mir aber auch nicht ein.


 Es gibt sie hin und wieder, ja. Aber die sind so selten, dass es eigentlich keinen Sinn macht, darüber zu reden.
Ein 8pin ist einfach bullshit, zwei 6pins sind da gescheiter. Leisten auch 150W...

Am sinnvollsten wären aber 6+8pin oder sogar zwei 6+2pin Anschlüsse. Ist zwar knapp bei 'nem 450W Netzteil, aber das packts eigentlich ohne Probleme...
Beim 550W kann man dann ja 3 nehmen (eine für Soundkarten bzw MoBos)...


----------



## Multithread (23. Mai 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Naja, zwei Rails, von denen jede die OCP in etwa auf den maximalen combined Strom hat.
> Es verhält sich in jeder Situation wie ein Singlerail, recht nutzlos, ne zweite Rail so zu bauen, mMn.


Naja, die 2 Seasonic Rails sind immer noch deutlich besser als 'true' singleRail, da der OCP mindestens auch wirklich schon bei der nennleistung greift und nicht 20-50% später.

Mitm Anschliss haben die einfahc mal am falschen ort gespart.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (23. Mai 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Be Quiet stellt auf der Computex das Straight Power 10 vor. Wenn sie wieder eine Basis von FSP genommen haben, erwartet uns vermutlich ein Single-Rail Design


 


Monsjo schrieb:


> Woher hast du das?


 


Habe gerade von Bequiet! erfahren, dass das E10 auf der Computex vorgestellt wird. Mehr konnten sie mir aber nicht sagen... oder wollten mir nicht mehr sagen.


----------



## keinnick (23. Mai 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Habe gerade von Bequiet! erfahren, dass das E10 auf der Computex vorgestellt wird. Mehr konnten sie mir aber nicht sagen... oder wollten mir nicht mehr sagen.



 Du bist ein wenig spät dran 



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Be Quiet stellt auf der Computex das Straight Power 10 vor. Wenn sie wieder eine Basis von FSP genommen haben, erwartet uns vermutlich ein Single-Rail Design


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (23. Mai 2014)

Hab mein Beitrag mal Editiert, weil Monsjo gefragt hatte nach der quelle


----------



## poiu (23. Mai 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich auch, weil eigentlich sollte nur ein PCIe Anschluss bei einem 450W Modell ein Ausschlusskriterium sein, weil das Netzteil schlicht nicht wirklich nutzbar ist.
> 
> ...



Stefan ich bin so Knauserig mit Awards und das Kabel ist dar einzige negative Punkt ich hoffe Corsair nimmt sich das zu herzen und legt wenigstens in der EU ein anders Kabel bei.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. Mai 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> Naja, die 2 Seasonic Rails sind immer noch deutlich besser als 'true' singleRail, da der OCP mindestens auch wirklich schon bei der nennleistung greift und nicht 20-50% später.



Das 2 Rails besser als Singlerail ist, ist ja klar, aber die Aussage mit OCP würde ich nochmal überdenken. Hier mal ein Auszug vom Test das Seasonic G-550 bei Computerbase 



> Bei der Analyse der Elektronik stellen wir jedoch fest, dass Sea Sonic intern auf zwei 12-Volt-Leitungen setzt. Die CPU-Stromversorgung sowie der rechte der beiden modularen Grafikkartenanschlüsse bilden dabei die zweite 12-Volt-Leitung. *Sea Sonic nutzt neben der geschickten Aufteilung höhere OCP-Auslösewerte, um Fehlauslösungen des Überstromschutzes bei ungünstiger Verkabelung durch den Benutzer zu verhindern.* Das G-550 verhält sich daher im Alltag problemlos. Im Vergleich zu echten Single-Rail-Netzteilen ist die Sea Sonic Lösung jedoch in gewissen Situationen (z.B. hochohmiger Kurzschluss in Folge eines Versagens der Spannungswandler des Mainboards) sicherer.



Was ich da meine habe ich Fett gemacht. Ich bin mir da bald nicht mehr so sicher, ob die genau da greifen wo sie eigentlich angegeben sind


----------



## Aslinger (23. Mai 2014)

Wäre das P10 mit 550W stark genug für ein Haswell-E Sys mit 2x Titan Black im SLi? Wenn wir mal annehmen würden, dass ich noch eine 2. Titan rein kaufe, was ich eh nicht tue.


----------



## -sori- (23. Mai 2014)

Nein. Da brauchts das 750W Modell, vorallem noch bei OC


----------



## Aslinger (23. Mai 2014)

Das 550er wurde mir hier empfohlen, wenn ich nur die Titan alleine weiter nutze. Die 650er Version hätte ich sonst gekauft, wäre aber ineffizienter.


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Mai 2014)

550 wird für zwei Karten nicht reichen, je nach OC (Wakü?) sollte es dafür schon das 750er oder sogar das 850er sein.


----------



## Aslinger (23. Mai 2014)

Wir werden sehen, bis Haswell-E dauerts eh noch, sonst kommt das 550er ins jetzige Sys, weil da eh nur ein E6 drin ist und nicht mehr das jüngste ist. Ein Ersatznetzteil schadet nie. Mit dem E6 komme ich derzeit im Idle auf 102W und unter Last zw. 330-370W. Wenn ich die Titan clocke, dann über 400W.

Ok 3DMark11 Durchlauf mit 1,16V GPU Spannung: 430-440W Verbrauch und das mit nur einer Karte!


----------



## -sori- (23. Mai 2014)

Teste mal mit Prime95 und Furmark. Danach baust du die Karte aus und testest nochmals. Dann kannst du aus der Diffirenz den ungefähren Verbrauch im SLI ausrechnen. Wenns genau sein müsste, müsstest du auch noch die Effizienz mitrechnen.


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2014)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Wäre das P10 mit 550W stark genug für ein Haswell-E Sys mit 2x Titan Black im SLi? Wenn wir mal annehmen würden, dass ich noch eine 2. Titan rein kaufe, was ich eh nicht tue.


 
Wenn du rein hypothetisch betrachtest zwei Titan kaufst solltest du ein 750 bzw. eher ein 850 Watt Netzteil nutzen.



Aslinger schrieb:


> Wir werden sehen, bis Haswell-E dauerts eh noch, sonst kommt das 550er ins jetzige Sys, weil da eh nur ein E6 drin ist und nicht mehr das jüngste ist. Ein Ersatznetzteil schadet nie. Mit dem E6 komme ich derzeit im Idle auf 102W und unter Last zw. 330-370W. Wenn ich die Titan clocke, dann über 400W.
> 
> Ok 3DMark11 Durchlauf mit 1,16V GPU Spannung: 430-440W Verbrauch und das mit nur einer Karte!


 
Das E6 ist schon alt. Die Effizienz ist nicht mehr wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Aslinger (23. Mai 2014)

Dann stehen die Chance eh gut, dass ich nach Einbau des neuen NT mind. 30-40W weniger unter last brauche.


----------



## Multithread (23. Mai 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Was ich da meine habe ich Fett gemacht. Ich bin mir da bald nicht mehr so sicher, ob die genau da greifen wo sie eigentlich angegeben sind


 Ich nehme mal an damit ist gemeint das die beiden PCI-E Stecker über unterschiedliche Rails versorgt werden.

An sich hat Sefan mal geschätz das detr OCP bei rund 35-40A liegen dürfte, was aber bei nem 550 watt NT auch bei ungünstiger Verkabelung nicht reicht um es fälschlicherweise in die Knie zu zwingen.
Die CPU selber braucht ja auch noch gut 50-100 watt, von einer Rail. Die über den PCI-E stecker nochmals mit ca. 150 Watt belastet werden kann.


----------



## 775ocer (25. Mai 2014)

Mein LC Power LC6420 V1.3 (die schwarze Version) läßt sich nicht öffnen. Habe schon die 2 Schrauben, die die PFC-Drosselspule an der Deckelseite halten (die 4 Schrauben an der Seite, wo die Kabel rauskommen, dürfen doch sicher dran bleiben?), abgeschraubt, aber der verdammte Deckel geht nicht runter.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Modell? Gibt es einen Trick?
Als "Belohnung" für eure Hilfe gibts dann auch schöne Gruselbilder  !

Tante Edith sagt:

Es ist diese Version:

LC Power Netzteil - LC6420 V1.3 in Niedersachsen - Westerstede | Weiteres PC Zubehör gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Nicht die Version, die man sonst immer beim Googeln findet.


----------



## Philipus II (25. Mai 2014)

Mach die vier Schrauben einfach mal auch noch weg.


----------



## 775ocer (25. Mai 2014)

Du meinst die von der PFC-Drossel?

---> Bringt nichts, dann fällt die Spule nur runter, weil sie dann komplett lose ist.

So ist jetzt offen, der Deckel hatte unten nur sehr hartnäckig festgehangen, mit einem großen Schraubenzieher ging es dann mit etwas Gewalt ab.
Bilder gibt´s, wenn Frauchen mit der Kamera zurück ist, bitte schonmal Valium und Herztabletten bereitlegen.


----------



## Tyler654 (25. Mai 2014)

Corsair AX1500i mit 80PLUS Titanium im Test

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## keinnick (25. Mai 2014)

Tyler654 schrieb:


> Corsair AX1500i mit 80PLUS Titanium im Test
> 
> Was meint ihr dazu?



Inwiefern? Suchst Du ein 1500W Netzteil und benötigst eine Kaufberatung?


----------



## 775ocer (25. Mai 2014)

Tyler654 schrieb:


> Corsair AX1500i mit 80PLUS Titanium im Test
> 
> Was meint ihr dazu?


 "Ebenso lässt sich für jeden der 12V-Anschlüsse eine eigene OCP (Schutzschaltung gegen Überstrom) definieren. "
Dann scheint es wohl kein Schweißgerät zu sein. Aber definieren und tatsächlich umsetzen sind - zumindest für mich - immer noch 2 Paar Schuhe. Da müsste man sich eindeutiger ausdrücken.


----------



## Tyler654 (25. Mai 2014)

Nein, ich wollte nur hören wie euer Eindruck von diesem Netzteil ist. Ich persönlich finde es bisher für Corsair-Verhältnisse recht gut. Die OCP soll ja auch tatsächlich funktionieren...


----------



## Philipus II (25. Mai 2014)

Standardmässig schaltet das AX1500i bei 30A pro Rail ab und ist damit sicherheitstechnisch unbedenklich. Man kann dieses Limit aber aufheben, z.B. für die AMD 295X2 Karten...


----------



## Tyler654 (25. Mai 2014)

Das hört sich gut an, aber wie sieht es mit der UVP und OPP aus? Sind die wirklich nicht vorhanden?

Konnte ja nicht getestet werden bzw. gibt Corsair nicht an.


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2014)

Tyler654 schrieb:


> Corsair AX1500i mit 80PLUS Titanium im Test
> 
> Was meint ihr dazu?


 
125 Ampere auf einer Leitung. 
Was denkst du denn was davon zu halten ist?


----------



## Tyler654 (25. Mai 2014)

Ist doch nicht schlimm.

Werkseitig hat doch alles einen ordentlichen Abschaltwert.



Philipus II schrieb:


> Standardmässig schaltet das AX1500i bei 30A pro Rail ab und ist damit sicherheitstechnisch unbedenklich. Man kann dieses Limit aber aufheben, z.B. für die AMD 295X2 Karten...


----------



## ebastler (25. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> 125 Ampere auf einer Leitung.
> Was denkst du denn was davon zu halten ist?


 
Wenn das mit der zuschaltbaren OCP von 30A pro ausgang stimmt, ists hingegen sehr interessant, falls man die 1,5kW braucht...


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Wenn das mit der zuschaltbaren OCP von 30A pro ausgang stimmt, ists hingegen sehr interessant, falls man die 1,5kW braucht...


 
Ich hatte es noch nicht in der Hand.


----------



## Monsjo (25. Mai 2014)

Kann mir eine sichere Methode sagen, um zutesten ob mein P10 noch Strom liefert? Seit Freitag startet mein PC nicht mehr.


----------



## ebastler (25. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Kann mir eine sichere Methode sagen, um zutesten ob mein P10 noch Strom liefert? Seit Freitag startet mein PC nicht mehr.


 
Grünes und schwarzes Kabel am 24pin brücken (Büroklammer oder sonst was), und ne kleine Last (HDD, Laufwerk, was weiß ich) dran.


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> und ne kleine Last (HDD, Laufwerk, was weiß ich) dran.


 
Ein Lüfter eignet sich immer gut.


----------



## Legacyy (25. Mai 2014)

Tyler654 schrieb:


> Corsair AX1500i mit 80PLUS Titanium im Test
> Was meint ihr dazu?


 SingleFail mir Software Schrott und 80+Titanium fürs Marketing...
Nichts besonders gutes.


----------



## ebastler (25. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Lüfter eignet sich immer gut.


Reicht das inzwischen? Ich hatte noch im Kopf, dass es n paar Watt sein sollten. Hinke da wohl etwas hinterher.


Legacyy schrieb:


> SingleFail mir Software Schrott und 80+Titanium fürs Marketing...
> Nichts besonders gutes.


Wie gesagt, ich hab da was von zischaltbarer 30A OCP pro Leitung gehört. Das wäre interessant, technisch wirkt es nämlich echt gut...


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Reicht das inzwischen? Ich hatte noch im Kopf, dass es n paar Watt sein sollten. Hinke da wohl etwas hinterher.



Also ich mache das seit vielen Jahren immer mit einem Lüfter. 
Und nur ab und zu platzt das Netzteil dabei weg. 



ebastler schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich hab da was von zischaltbarer 30A OCP pro Leitung gehört. Das wäre interessant, technisch wirkt es nämlich echt gut...


 
Ich will mir das mal technisch anschauen denn irgendwas per Software machen ist Blödsinn.


----------



## Tyler654 (25. Mai 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Grünes und schwarzes Kabel am 24pin brücken (Büroklammer oder sonst was), und ne kleine Last (HDD, Laufwerk, was weiß ich) dran.


 
Man kann die P10 Netzteile nicht durch Überbrücken starten...


----------



## ebastler (25. Mai 2014)

Warum sollte man das nicht können? Ist so weit ich weiß ATX Norm, dass das Netzteil angehen muss, sobald PWR_ON auf GND gezogen wird, oder?


----------



## Tyler654 (25. Mai 2014)

Sollte als Schutz gegen Schäden durch zu geringe Last gedacht sein.

Review be quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 550W - ComputerBase Forum



			
				Journeym@n schrieb:
			
		

> Notiz: Per Pin-Überbrückung lässt sich das Netzteil - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - nicht starten (dies gilt übrigens auch für das P9 550W).


----------



## Shadow Complex (25. Mai 2014)

Das P10 braucht Last auf dem ATX Stecker, ansonsten greift die NLP. Das wurde vor 2 Monaten oder so hier im Forum schon mal geklärt.


----------



## Monsjo (25. Mai 2014)

Und wie teste ich es dann? Oder soll ich es einfach austauschen lassen? Ich bin mir nämlich ziemlich sicher bin, dass es das Netzteil ist, da der Rechner nichtmal anfängt hochzufahren.


----------



## keinnick (25. Mai 2014)

Hast Du niemanden in der Nähe der Dir mal ein NT zum testen leihen kann? Oder hast Du mal versucht, den Rechner mit einer "Minimalconfig" zu starten?


----------



## Monsjo (25. Mai 2014)

Ich hab noch meinen alten Singlerailschrott, aber das will ich nicht wirklich nehmen. 
Aber die Minimalkonfig probier ich mal.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (25. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht hat sich auch nur ein Kabel gelockert


----------



## Monsjo (25. Mai 2014)

Das habe ich bestimmt schon dreimal überprüft, am besten mach ich wohl einen eigenen Thread auf, soll hier ja nicht zu sehr vom Thema abkommen.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (26. Mai 2014)

Auch das beste Gerät geht mal Kaputt.
Kommt alles mal vor.


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Das habe ich bestimmt schon dreimal überprüft, am besten mach ich wohl einen eigenen Thread auf, soll hier ja nicht zu sehr vom Thema abkommen.


 
Wieso nutzt du nicht den Vor Ort Austausch Service oder ist es schön älter als ein Jahr?


----------



## Monsjo (26. Mai 2014)

Will ich ja machen, aber ich wollte vorher testen ob es das Netzteil ist, wobei mir keine andere Fehlerquelle einfallen würde.


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2014)

Also.
Kannst du das Mainboard starten wenn du den Power Knopf am Mainboard überbrückst?
Also wenn du die beiden Pins überbrückst?
Oder hat dein Mainboard einen Start Knopf? Das wäre dann einfacher.
Sind LEDs auf dem Mainboard oder der Grafikkarte angebracht die leuchten wenn Strom drauf liegt?
Zuckt der Lüfter des Netzteils wenn du den Rechner starten willst bzw. hörst du ein leises Klicken aus dem Netzteil heraus wenn du den Rechner startest?


----------



## Monsjo (26. Mai 2014)

Der PC reagiert kein Stück,  kein Geräusch aus dem Netzteil und meine Grafikkarte fängt auch nicht an zu leuchten, die Lüfter machen auch nichts. 
Ich kann mal versuchen das Mainboard kurzschließen, bezweifle aber dass das was bringt.


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2014)

Letztendlich kannst du nur das Netzteil mal woanders testen damit du weißt ob das die Fehlerquelle ist oder nicht.


----------



## Monsjo (27. Mai 2014)

Einen anderen PC gibt es in meinem Umfeld nicht, bzw. nur Laptops. 
Also werde ich das Netzteil woll umtauschen lassen. Muss ich eigentlich nur das Netzteil abgeben oder will BQ auch das Zubehör?


----------



## Aslinger (27. Mai 2014)

Darum kann ich nur empfehlen ein Austauschnt parat zu haben. Wenn mein E6 mal den Geist aufgibt habe ich wenigstens das P10 als Ersatz.


----------



## ebastler (27. Mai 2014)

Eh, wat? Du hast ein P10 rumliegen und ein E6 verbaut?


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Einen anderen PC gibt es in meinem Umfeld nicht, bzw. nur Laptops.
> Also werde ich das Netzteil woll umtauschen lassen. Muss ich eigentlich nur das Netzteil abgeben oder will BQ auch das Zubehör?


 
Die abnehmbaren Kabel kannst du eingesteckt lassen. Nur das Netzteil wird getauscht.


----------



## Monsjo (27. Mai 2014)

Dann setz ich mich beizeiten mit BQ in Verbindung.


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Dann setz ich mich beizeiten mit BQ in Verbindung.


 
Hätte ich schon längst gemacht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die abnehmbaren Kabel kannst du eingesteckt lassen. Nur das Netzteil wird getauscht.


 
Jup. Das erleichtert dann den Einbau auch sehr.


----------



## Aslinger (27. Mai 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Eh, wat? Du hast ein P10 rumliegen und ein E6 verbaut?



jep, dient als Ersatz falls das E6 mal hin wird (5 Jahre alt) oder für das nächste Sys (Haswell-E). Was halt als 1. eintretet. Bin mit meinem E6 halt zufrieden und habe kein Montagsmodell erwischt, weil die Leute ja immer meinen diese Serie wäre sehr fehleranfällig. Da habe ich mit meinem ja richtig Glück gehabt. Wenn ich mit dem E6 nicht zufrieden wäre, dann hätte ich sicher kein Be Quiet mehr gekauft.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Mai 2014)

Warum macht man sowas?! X-D

Das P10 gehört in den Rechner, das E6 auf den Schrott...


----------



## BenRo (27. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht aus Hoffnung auf den Wein-Effekt. Besseres Netzteil durch längere Lagerung oder so.


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2014)

Aslinger schrieb:


> jep, dient als Ersatz falls das E6 mal hin wird (5 Jahre alt) oder für das nächste Sys (Haswell-E). Was halt als 1. eintretet. Bin mit meinem E6 halt zufrieden und habe kein Montagsmodell erwischt, weil die Leute ja immer meinen diese Serie wäre sehr fehleranfällig. Da habe ich mit meinem ja richtig Glück gehabt. Wenn ich mit dem E6 nicht zufrieden wäre, dann hätte ich sicher kein Be Quiet mehr gekauft.


 
Ich kann da nur den Kopf schütteln. 
Das P10 altert auch wenn es rumliegt.
Also raus mit dem alten Teil und rein mit dem P10.
Und wenn du im Herbst/Winter den Unterbau erneuerst nutzt du das P10 weiter.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (27. Mai 2014)

Elkos altern doch schneller wenn diese nicht benutzt werden oder liege ich da falsch?
Hau das E6 raus, mach das P10 rein


----------



## poiu (28. Mai 2014)

Elkos altern im Schrank wie im betrieb, das ist das Problem also schmeiß das E6 raus das teil pfeift aus jedem Loch


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (28. Mai 2014)

Bequiet wollen wohl nun mit biegen und brechen die Verkaufszahlen vom Powerzone in die höhe treiben, um dann zu sagen das es die Leute doch wollen...
Legen bei jedem PowerZone Watchdogs dabei.  Wieso keinen Feuerlöscher?
https://www.facebook.com/pcgameshardware/posts/708990959164576


----------



## Monsjo (28. Mai 2014)

Sie leeren ihre Lager, würde jedes Unternehmen machen. Wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## keinnick (28. Mai 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Bequiet wollen wohl nun mit biegen und brechen die Verkaufszahlen vom Powerzone in die höhe treiben, um dann zu sagen das es die Leute doch wollen...
> Legen bei jedem PowerZone Watchdogs dabei.  Wieso keinen Feuerlöscher?
> https://www.facebook.com/pcgameshardware/posts/708990959164576


 
Wenn Deine Theorie stimmen würde: Was hätte BQ letztendlich davon, wenn sie sagen können "die Leute wollen es doch"? Da draußen gibt es genug Leute, die überhaupt gar nicht wissen was Single- und Multirail ist und auch nicht, dass es nahezu lautlose Netzteile gibt. Die lesen nur "BQ mit ausreichend Watt" und kaufen den Kram weil BQ und "700W" dran steht. Erst Recht wenn es noch nen Game Key dazu gibt.

Bei BQ sitzen im Marketing sicherlich auch keine Trottel. Die werden sich einen guten Preis für die Keys ausgehandelt haben um so die Powerzone-Reihe anzukurbeln. Unter dem Strich werden sie damit vermutlich kein Minus machen.


----------



## Hibble (28. Mai 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Legen bei jedem PowerZone Watchdogs dabei.



Nö, nur bei Alternate..


----------



## poiu (28. Mai 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Bequiet wollen wohl nun mit biegen und brechen die Verkaufszahlen vom Powerzone in die höhe treiben, um dann zu sagen das es die Leute doch wollen...
> Legen bei jedem PowerZone Watchdogs dabei.  Wieso keinen Feuerlöscher?
> https://www.facebook.com/pcgameshardware/posts/708990959164576



oh der erste positive Grund warum Man sich nenn Power zone kaufen sollte  falls ihr einen anderen findet sagt bescheid


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (28. Mai 2014)

Noch nie wurde ein Beitrag von mir so oft Zitiert


----------



## poiu (29. Mai 2014)

Irgenwie passt das Bild überall hinein auch hierhin 

http://www.ruthe.de/cartoons/strip_1538.jpg


----------



## Aslinger (31. Mai 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum macht man sowas?! X-D
> 
> Das P10 gehört in den Rechner, das E6 auf den Schrott...



Nur mal soviel dazu: Das E6 lebt jedenfalls weiter, nur halt in nem anderem Rechner (Athlon XP-M). Und das alte Enermax guckt sich ein Bekannter von mir an. Entsorgen werde ich es nicht, weil ich nicht zu diesen Leuten gehöre die etwas weg schmeissen wenns kaputt geht und dann was neues kaufen...ich unterstütze so einen Schei** nicht!

Ich müsste mal gucken welches NT im PIII 500 Katmai Sys verbaut ist, dies ist jedenfalls sehr alt (von 1999) und läuft heute noch immer einwandfrei. Hat auch nur um die 120W Leistung. Und heute werden die Geräute halt so gebaut, dass es meistens nach Ablauf der Garantie die Grätsche macht. Bin jedenfalls froh, dass mein E6 nach fast 2 Jahren Ablaufen der Garantie noch super läuft. Den NT Lüfter habe ich nur schon 2x mit WD40 behandeln müssen.

Dazu passt auch dieses Video: LERNE "NEIN" ZU SAGEN! Wichtige Infos für alle die es interessiert, sind nur meine Gedanken! - YouTube

Das älteste was ich noch sehr oft nutze ist mein Epson Stylus Photo Drucker 870 Drucker. Der wurde 2001 gekauft und geht noch einwandfrei mit seit über 7-8 Jahren genutzten 2€ Fremdpatronen. Und ja, er läuft bei mir unter Win 7 64 Bit. Die Inspire 5300 sind auch von 2001 und gehen wie am 1. Tag.


----------



## -sori- (31. Mai 2014)

Ich gehöre übrigens auch zu denen, die Alles gerne so lange wie möglich benutzen und reparieren. Bei einem Netzteil solltest du aber eine Ausnahme machen. Schau mal bei Computerbase in den Test des gebrauchten E5. Die Werte dort sind kriminell.


----------



## Monsjo (31. Mai 2014)

Der Unterschied ist , dass du ein um Welten besseres Netzteil im Regal verrotten lässt. Es gibt keinen Grund es nicht zu nutzen.


----------



## keinnick (31. Mai 2014)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Nur mal soviel dazu: Das E6 lebt jedenfalls weiter, nur halt in nem anderem Rechner (Athlon XP-M). Und das alte Enermax guckt sich ein Bekannter von mir an. Entsorgen werde ich es nicht, weil ich nicht zu diesen Leuten gehöre die etwas weg schmeissen wenns kaputt geht und dann was neues kaufen...ich unterstütze so einen Schei** nicht!



Ich verstehe was Du meinst aber woher weißt Du, dass Dein E6 nicht "kaputt" ist? Allein auf die Tatsache, dass es scheinbar noch Strom für die Komponenten liefert würde ich mich nicht verlassen. 

Beispiel:



> Bevor es an die Analyse der Messwerte aller Testkandidaten geht, gilt es ein besonderes auffälliges Exemplar zu begutachten: ein be quiet! Straight Power E5 versagt bei der Glättung der erzeugten Spannungen, wir messen extrem hohe Restwelligkeit. Je nach gewähltem Lastszenario überschreiten die Messwerte sogar den von uns ausgewählten Messbereich von 2.000 mV. Zudem können wir nicht ausschließen, dass es sich hier nicht um Ripple & Noise im engeren Sinne handelt, sondern die Spannung allgemein instabil ist. Wie hoch die Restwelligkeit damit schlimmstenfalls ausfällt, können wir daher nicht sagen – für das Ergebnis tut dies jedoch nichts zur Sache. Eine derart hohe Restwelligkeit sorgt für Systemabstürze und kann Hardware dauerhaft beschädigen.
> Nach dem Aufschrauben zeigt sich eine Ursache für diese Problematik: Mehrere Elektrolytkondensatoren der Sekundärseite sind nicht mehr funktionstüchtig. Wir erkennen auf den ersten Blick drei ausgelaufene sowie einen aufgeblähten Elko – klare Anzeichen für eine unzureichende Funktion. Die Kapazität der betroffenen Kondensatoren ist zu niedrig, um den Wechselstromanteil effektiv zu filtern. Dass daneben auch die Leistungsfaktorkorrektur Probleme macht und temporär ausfällt, sei der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnt.
> 
> Quelle: Das leisten alte Netzteile (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Mai 2014)

Das ist eben das Problem. Wenn die Filterelemente des Netzteiles breit sind, merkt man das nicht, da die PC Hardware so verdammt Fehlertolerant gegenüber richtig bescheidenen Spannungen ist, dass mans erst merkt, wenn dir Reihenweise die Platten ausfallen...


----------



## Aslinger (31. Mai 2014)

Seit den 90er Jahren nutze ich PCs und hatte noch nie einen HDD Crash oder eine defekte Hardware wegen dem NT. 

Das neue NT kommt eh in spät. einem halben Jahr in das neue Sys. Es zahlt sich einfach nicht aus jetzt das NT im S1366 Sys zu wechseln für ein Halbes Jahr und dann wieder ausbauen, das E6 wieder rein..never change a running system... Wenn ich das Sys noch mind. 1 Jahr nutze, dann köma weiterreden. Kann ich gleich das E6 drin lassen. Mal gucken, dass ich für den Athlon XP-M das NT (Enermax Liberty 500W) reparieren lasse, damit meine alten Erinnerungen wieder wach werden.


----------



## country (31. Mai 2014)

Nabend

Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich schonmal nach meinungen vom Corsair AXi gefragt. Zur Qualität hattet ihr mir abgeraten. Und das glaube ich euch einfach mal. Auf die Aussage von mir das der digitale Signalprozessor für stabilere Spannungen sorgt, meintet ihr das dies eher der gegenteil der Fall ist. Nun wurde mit einem grösseren Modell eben dies mal getestet: Corsair AX1500i mit 80PLUS Titanium im Test . Dem Test zufolge sind die Spannungen sogar sehr gut. 
Was denn jetzt?


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Mai 2014)

Ja, bei konstanten Lasten. Das Problem bei den DSP Teilen ist schlicht, dass die 'nen längeren Regelweg haben und daher bei bei Spannungsschwankungen länger brauchen zu reagieren...

Das dürfte auch einer der Gründe sein, warum sich 'Namhafte Hersteller' wie FSP, Seasonic sich mit solchen Sachen zurückhalten...


----------



## Shadow Complex (31. Mai 2014)

FSP arbeitet an einem digitalen Netzteil mit dem vorläufigen Namen Dyna.


----------



## poiu (31. Mai 2014)

Dyna Mo ? 

 ja da kommt was von dehnen


----------



## country (31. Mai 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, bei konstanten Lasten. Das Problem bei den DSP Teilen ist schlicht, dass die 'nen längeren Regelweg haben und daher bei bei Spannungsschwankungen länger brauchen zu reagieren...
> 
> Das dürfte auch einer der Gründe sein, warum sich 'Namhafte Hersteller' wie FSP, Seasonic sich mit solchen Sachen zurückhalten...


 
Ich hatte das immer so verstanden das die Ripple-/Noise-Messung eben solche Spannungsschwankungen bei Lastwechsel misst !?


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (31. Mai 2014)

Nein. Es misst "nur" die Restwechselspannung im Ausgangsstrom.


----------



## country (31. Mai 2014)

Ergo werden die Spannungsschwankungen bei Lastwechsel garnicht gemessen? Wie blöd ist das denn? Netzteilkauf habe ich mir etwas einfacher vorgestellt. Gibt es irgendwo Seiten wo soetwas gemessen wird?


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Mai 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> FSP arbeitet an einem digitalen Netzteil mit dem vorläufigen Namen Dyna.


 Genau das meinte ich mit zurückhallten 
Sie arbeiten vielleicht dran, aber haben es noch nicht. Gefällt denen wohl noch nicht soo gut.



country schrieb:


> Ich hatte das immer so verstanden das die Ripple-/Noise-Messung eben solche Spannungsschwankungen bei Lastwechsel misst !?


Nein, Ripple/Noise = Restwelligkeit. Das ist der Anteil der Wechselspannung in der Gleichspannung, bei konstanter Belastung...



country schrieb:


> Ergo werden die Spannungsschwankungen bei Lastwechsel garnicht gemessen? Wie blöd ist das denn? Netzteilkauf habe ich mir etwas einfacher vorgestellt. Gibt es irgendwo Seiten wo soetwas gemessen wird?


Das ist der sog. Transienten Test. Der wird bisher nur selten gemessen, z.B. bei Techpowerup...


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

On the power supply front Be Quiet! has two new models, the Straight Power 10 and the Straight Power 10 CM (cable management), featuring their new 135mm Silent Wings 3 fan.  The fan has an upgraded motor to reduce the noise, and Be Quiet are working on a consumer model aside from their power supply designs.  For the PSUs, they will be rated at 80 PLUS Gold and offered in 400W-700W for the Straight Power 10 and 500-800W for the Straight Power 10 CM.  The later should be coming to North America, whereas the former has focus in other markets.


----------



## Monsjo (2. Juni 2014)

Der letzte Satz klingt nicht gut. Sonst sind die Werte keine Überraschung.


----------



## Aslinger (2. Juni 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> http://images.anandtech.com/doci/8083/IMG_0086_575px.JPG
> 
> On the power supply front Be Quiet! has two new models, the Straight Power 10 and the Straight Power 10 CM (cable management), featuring their new 135mm Silent Wings 3 fan.  The fan has an upgraded motor to reduce the noise, and Be Quiet are working on a consumer model aside from their power supply designs.  For the PSUs, they will be rated at 80 PLUS Gold and offered in 400W-700W for the Straight Power 10 and 500-800W for the Straight Power 10 CM.  The later should be coming to North America, whereas the former has focus in other markets.



Endlich sind die 10er draussen (das 9er gibts ja schon über 2 Jahre!). Gut, dass ich das E9 wieder dank euch zurück gegeben habe, wenn jetzt eh die neue Serie kommt. Ein Dark Power Pro 11 müsste ja dann auch bald erscheinen. Ich bin gespannt ob das neue Straight Power, das Dark Power Pro 10 von der Qualität und Effizienz her schlagen kann.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. Juni 2014)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Endlich sind die 10er draussen (das 9er gibts ja schon über 2 Jahre!). Gut, dass ich das E9 wieder dank euch zurück gegeben habe, wenn jetzt eh die neue Serie kommt. Ein Dark Power Pro 11 müsste ja dann auch bald erscheinen. Ich bin gespannt ob das neue Straight Power, das Dark Power Pro 10 von der Qualität und Effizienz her schlagen kann.


 
Abwarten...


----------



## Monsjo (2. Juni 2014)

Das E10 wird bestimmt nicht besser als das P10, warum auch?


----------



## Aslinger (2. Juni 2014)

Ich wette, dass dann bald ein P11 kommen wird.

Warum soll es nicht besser sein? Und wenn nicht, kommt es halt fast an das P10 ran.


----------



## Monsjo (2. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß schon warum ich in diesem Forum nicht mehr wirklich aktiv bin.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. Juni 2014)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Ich wette, dass dann bald ein P11 kommen wird.
> 
> Warum soll es nicht besser sein? Und wenn nicht, kommt es halt fast an das P10 ran.


 

Totaler Quatsch. Woher willst du wissen das es besser oder gleich gut sein wird?
Was machst du wenn das E10 nun Single Rail ist? Wenn es immer noch AC-DC ist?
Dann ist es nicht mehr Empfehlenswert.


----------



## Uziflator (2. Juni 2014)

Vllt hilft euch ja das weiter   http://www.hardwareluxx.de/media/jp...se/computex14-bequiet-gehaeuse-10-933x700.jpg


----------



## ich111 (2. Juni 2014)

Da sehe ich definitiv mehrere Rails, jetzt noch DC-DC und brauchbare Caps


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. Juni 2014)

Jap, Multi Rail. Ein bild vom Inneren wäre nice.


----------



## ebastler (2. Juni 2014)

Naja, AC-DC idt jedes Netzteil 
Außer eines, das wieder Wechselstrom ausspuckt.

Normale NTs haben halt einen Trafo, die +12V werden nachgeregelt, und die anderen Spannungen werden einfach über den selben Trafo mitgeschleust.
Kann man dann natürlich nichg getrennt regeln. 
Netzteile mit DC-DC Technologie haben über den Haupt-Transformator nur die +12V, +5V und +3,3V werden über kleine, zusätzliche Schaltwandler erzeugt.

Um Aufwand zu sparen nicht aus den 330V Zwischenkreisspannung (oder wie viel halt nach Gleichrichtung und PFC sind), sondern aus den 12V.

"AC-DC Netzteil" als Gegenteil zu einem Netzteil mit DC-DC Typologie finde ich daher etwas irreführend.
Schlussendlich haben alle AC Eingang, und alle Ausgangsspannungen werden aus DC über einen Schaltwandler gewonnen.
Hauptunterschied ist, dass klassisch 1 Transformator für alles da ist, und nicht 3 getrennte Schaltwandler.


----------



## Tyler654 (2. Juni 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Da sehe ich definitiv mehrere Rails, jetzt noch DC-DC und brauchbare Caps


 
Ich wette auf Cheapo & Gruppenregulierung 

Völlig bescheuert, dass man bei denen mind. 120€ zahlen muss, damit man jap. Caps/ DC-DC bekommt. Selbst beim E8 mit DC-DC war dann auch nur eine grenzwertige Kondensatorbestückung vorhanden...

Da sollen die lieber 1 Jahr von der Garantie wegnehmen, dazu auch den 24-monatigen Vor-Ort-Austausch, den Lüfter gleichlassen (genau das, was auch so schon top war, wollen die nochmal verbessern...)


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. Juni 2014)

Tyler654 schrieb:


> Ich wette auf Cheapo & Gruppenregulierung
> 
> Völlig bescheuert, dass man bei denen mind. 120€ zahlen muss, damit man jap. Caps/ DC-DC bekommt. Selbst beim E8 mit DC-DC war dann auch nur eine grenzwertige Kondensatorbestückung vorhanden...



Du meinst Teapo?  Die sind doch relativ gut, und lassen sich von der Qualität her im Mittelfeld platzieren.
Sekundär kommen wahrscheinlich größtenteils Teapos zum Einsatz.


----------



## Monsjo (2. Juni 2014)

Lieber habe ich eine leicht schlechtere Technik, als einen schlechten Support. Am Ende tun die etwas schlechteren Caps in der Mittelklasse niemanden weh, sollte das E10 gruppenreguliert sein wäre es natürlich Mist.


----------



## ebastler (2. Juni 2014)

Naja, bis 500W scheint Gruppenregulierung laut den meisten Tests ja absolut kein Problem zu sein, bleibt auch bei total beknackten Crossloads noch locker in den Specs, sofern gut gebaut (und das kriegt BeQuiet ja hin)=


----------



## Tyler654 (2. Juni 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Du meinst Teapo?  Die sind doch relativ gut, und lassen sich von der Qualität her im Mittelfeld platzieren.


 
Naja, ich meine viele werden sich dann ein E10 5XXW CM für voraussichtlich ~85€ kaufen. Da gehören japanische rein, aber natürlich darf das nur das P10/P11 haben. Schließlich brauchen die auch eine Rechtfertigung für den hohen Preis... -.-

Und wenn man vom Teufel spricht: be quiet! Straight Power E10 mit DC-DC und Silent Wings 3 - ComputerBase

Also doch DC-DC aber weiterhin Cheapo. (Wortspiel)


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. Juni 2014)

Tyler654 schrieb:


> Naja, ich meine viele werden sich dann das E10 480W CM für voraussichtlich ~85€ kaufen. Da gehören japanische rein, aber natürlich darf das nur das P10/P11 haben. Schließlich brauchen die auch eine Rechtfertigung für den hohen Preis... -.-
> 
> Und wenn man vom Teufel spricht: be quiet! Straight Power E10 mit DC-DC und Silent Wings 3 - ComputerBase
> 
> Also doch DC-DC aber weiterhin Cheapo. (Wortspiel)


 
Japanisch nicht immer gut.


----------



## Tyler654 (2. Juni 2014)

Welche außer der KZG- und KZJ-Serie von Chemicon und einer einzelnen von Rubycon, welche aber sowieso nicht verbaut werden, taugen denn nichts?


----------



## Monsjo (2. Juni 2014)

@Tyler 
Der Preis ist im Support drin, außerdem ist das E10 weiterhin nur Mittelklasse und für ein Mittelklassenetzteil hat mich das E10 bis jetzt positiv überrascht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Juni 2014)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Ich wette, dass dann bald ein P11 kommen wird.


Ich nicht. Weil dazu wurde nix gesagt. Be quiet ist in solchen Dingen eigentlich recht offen. Wenn sie sagen, dass nix geplant ist, dann kommt auch erst mal nix.

Sie sagen halt nur nicht, wie das ausschaut...


Aslinger schrieb:


> Warum soll es nicht besser sein? Und wenn nicht, kommt es halt fast an das P10 ran.


 Weils billiger ist als 'nen P10?! Und warum sollte man ein teureres Produkt kaufen, das schlechter ist?



Tyler654 schrieb:


> Naja, ich meine viele werden sich dann ein E10 5XXW CM für voraussichtlich ~85€ kaufen. Da gehören japanische rein, aber natürlich darf das nur das P10/P11 haben. Schließlich brauchen die auch eine Rechtfertigung für den hohen Preis... -.-


1. höre bitte mit den Verschwörungstheorien auf. Insbesondere dann, wenn du keine Ahnung von dem ganzen hast. Nur soviel: Die Beigaben/Ausstattung eines P10 ist einfach Konkurenzlos!
Daher auch der hohe Preis. Man könnte auch ein P10-Lite machen, ohne Lüfterregelung, mit nur 'den nötigsten Kabeln' beigelegt, die dann sicher 5-10€ preiswerter wäre. Aber das ist halt nicht der Sinn der P-Serie...

2. Dir scheint eines nicht klar zu sein:
*der PReis muss gleich bleiben!*
So und wie willst du jetzt diesen Preis halten, wenn du jetzt auch noch japanische Kondensatoren einbauen möchtest? Auf Gewinn verzichten? Den Lüfter durch einen billigeren 2BB Lüfter austauschen?

Dir scheint nicht klar zu sein, was der Vorteil der Listan Netzteile ist. Und das ist eben gerade der sehr gute Lüfter mit einer leisen Lüfterregelung.


----------



## ich111 (2. Juni 2014)

Teapo gibts verschiedene: Von geht noch bis gut und Teapo halten das was draufsteht. Man kann also nichts dagegen sagen.

Die gehören nicht zu denen, die nen japanischen nachbauen und überall sparen wo man sparen kann aber dann trotzdem frech die Werte des orginals drauf drücken.


----------



## Tyler654 (2. Juni 2014)

1. Was ist daran bitte eine Verschwörungstheorie? Das ist doch neben den von dir genannten ein genauso logischer Grund (im Sinne von qui bono), wie der, welchen ich genannt habe. Und ich habe auch nicht so direkt geschrieben, dass der Preis *NUR* wegen den jap. Caps zustande kommt, sondern dass es mich stört, dass sie erst bei der Dark Power Serie jap. einsetzen. Danach eben die Sache mit der m.E künstlichen Produkabgrenzung (Post #9743). Also bitte genauer lesen und auch nur dann alles für Unfug erklären, wenn du auch beweisen kannst, dass *NUR* die von dir genannten Dinge zutreffend sind. 

Außerdem seid doch so nett und hört mal auf dieses Wort so sinnlos rumzuposaunen (das meine ich im Allgemeinen). Man kann doch nicht jeden Gedankengang einfach als Müll abstempeln, nur weil er nicht den eigenen Vorstellungen entspricht.

2. Ich habe schon in den Posts davor genug Dinge genannt, die man problemlos hätte weglassen können, wodurch man trotzdem Chemicons, Rubycons usw. hätte verbauen können. Das sind doch sowieso nur Centbeträge für einen OEM oder Reseller...


----------



## ich111 (2. Juni 2014)

Ja, lassen wir DC-DC, 48h Vor-Ort-Austausch und zwei Jahre Garantie weg
Man kann nicht einfach einen Service abschaffen, da gefährdest du deinen Absatz massiv

Abgesehen davon hast du von japanischen Caps eh nicht viel mehr als ein Objekt zum aufgeilen


----------



## Tyler654 (2. Juni 2014)

Ich habe von 1 Jahr Garantie (also 4 insgesamt) und vom Vor-Ort-Austausch gesprochen. Wobei bisher mit keiner Silbe erwähnt wurde, ob der Vor-Ort-Austausch auch für die E10 Serie gelten wird...

Wenn es die jap. Caps hätte, müsste man auch endgültig nicht mehr die vergleichsweise lauten Seasonic (S12-)G-Modelle und deren Klone mit der subobtimalen Railverteilung als Alternative empfehlen, schließlich wäre das E10 dann auf dem Papier schonmal völlig ok.


----------



## Monsjo (2. Juni 2014)

Wie gesagt jeder außer dir wird den Support den Caps vorziehen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Juni 2014)

Tyler654 schrieb:


> Wenn es die jap. Caps hätte, müsste man auch endgültig nicht mehr die vergleichsweise lauten Seasonic (S12-)G-Modelle und deren Klone mit der subobtimalen Railverteilung als Alternative empfehlen, schließlich wäre das E10 dann auf dem Papier schonmal völlig ok.


 Wenn es japanische Caps hätte, müsste es teurer sein oder man müsste an anderen Punkten abspecken.

So, was ist jetzt unterm Strich besser?

Brauchbare Kondensatoren und 'nen guter, haltbarer Lüfter? Oder japanische Kondensatoren, dafür aber 'nen schlechterer Lüfter?
Ein höherer Preis wäre auch eine Option, allerdings: Dann kaufts niemand mehr, weil das Teil schlicht zu teuer ist und man 'anderswo' mehr fürs Geld bekommt.

Du stellst dir das ganze 'nen bisserl viel zu einfach vor...
In der Praxis ist das nicht so einfach, wie du es dir vorstellst...


----------



## Tyler654 (2. Juni 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> So, was ist jetzt unterm Strich besser?



Ja, das hängt dann nur von den persönlichen Vorlieben ab. Und genau diese Versucht ein Hersteller rein offiziell möglichst großflächig zu erfassen (natürlich werden sie auch teilweise beschworen, siehe Doug Dobson, wie du öfters betonst), alles andere ist ja schlecht für den Gewinn. Wenn es wirklich so ist, dass die Mehrheit lieber die aktuell geplante Konstellation besser finden würde, gebe ich natürlich zu, dass ich einfach Pech habe.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du stellst dir das ganze 'nen bisserl viel zu einfach vor...
> In der Praxis ist das nicht so einfach, wie du es dir vorstellst...


 
Da hast du Recht, mir fehlt mangels Einblick in die Industrie das exakte Wissen dazu. Deshalb beharre ich auch nicht drauf.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ein höherer Preis wäre auch eine Option, allerdings: Dann kaufts niemand mehr, weil das Teil schlicht zu teuer ist und man 'anderswo' mehr fürs Geld bekommt.



Da frage ich dich wiederum aus reiner Neugier, um wie viel sich der durchschnittliche Endkundenpreis deiner Einschätzung nach erhöhen würde wenn man jetzt doch noch die Teapos durch Chemicons usw. ersetzen würde. Es würde ja bestimmt nicht in Enermaxpreisen münden, wodurch dann das Unternehmen auf lange Sicht mangels Kundschaft ein echtes Problem kriegen würde und sich mit CWT einlassen müsste, oder doch?

Die rotzfrech und maßlos überteuerten HD 5800er, HD 7XXXer, GTX 6XX, GTX 7XX, R9 290(X) und die Festplattenpreise nach der Flut wurden scheinbar auch gut hingenommen. Ist das jetzt allen ernstes hauptsächlich der typische Netzteilgeiz, welcher einen Netzteilhersteller dazu zwingt, so zu handeln?

Die Werbekosten spielen dann auch noch eine wichtige Rolle, aber je nach Stand (ist man gefragter OEM, oder nur Reseller) kann man ja auch darauf teilweise verzichten oder ist eben darauf ziemlich angewiesen... Ich merke schon, was du meinst.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Juni 2014)

Tyler654 schrieb:


> Da frage ich dich wiederum aus reiner Neugier, um wie viel sich der durchschnittliche Endkundenpreis deiner Einschätzung nach erhöhen würde wenn man jetzt doch noch die Teapos durch Chemicons usw. ersetzen würde. Es würde ja bestimmt nicht in Enermaxpreisen münden, wodurch dann das Unternehmen auf lange Sicht mangels Kundschaft ein echtes Problem kriegen würde und sich mit CWT einlassen müsste, oder doch?


Doch, in dem Bereich wären wir dan. Vergiss nicht, dass wir hier schon von einem Netzteil mit einem richtig guten Lüfter sprechen. Den gibts auch nicht mal eben für 50 Cent, so dass du unterm Strich die Wahl hast:
Beim Lüfter abspecken ODER aber 'japanische Kondensatoren' verwenden. Bei Netzteilen selbst hat man ein Fenster von etwa 5-10€, in das man das eigene Produkt platzieren muss. Wenn mans nicht tut, bleibt es wie Blei in den Regalen kleben. Und das ist dann auch etwas, was man nicht möchte.
Entsprechend ist also die Wahl, dass man das Produkt so abstimmt, dass der Preis in einem wettbewerbsfähigen Rahmen bleibt und nicht darüber hinaus schießt...

Dann hast du die Situation, dass du von dem neuen, teureren Nachfolger nur noch 1/3 der 'üblichen Menge' verkaufst, weil der Kasten 5-10€ zu teuer ist, auch wenns ansonsten ganz gut ist. Nutzt eben nix, wenns keiner kauft...

DIe Sache mit den jap. Kondensatoren find ich, wird oft heißer gegessen als es wirklich ist. Viel wichtiger ist, dass man ein gescheites Layout hat, mit ordentlich Redundanz, so dass es schlicht irrelevant ist, ob nun 2 Kondensatoren durch sind. Und eben auch eine möglichst geringe Belastung der Filterkondensatoren, ebenso wie 'Opferkondensatoren', die entweder aufs PCB genagelt werden oder aber an den Lötpunkten sitzen und so die Stromspitzen durch Lastwechsel (Stromsparmechanismen) abfangen...



Tyler654 schrieb:


> Die Werbekosten spielen dann auch noch eine wichtige Rolle, aber je nach Stand (ist man gefragter OEM, oder nur Reseller) kann man ja auch darauf teilweise verzichten oder ist eben darauf ziemlich angewiesen... Ich merke schon, was du meinst.


 ...womit wir wieder bei dem Bullshit von 'man zahlt den Namen' sind...

Außerdem ists auch nicht so einfach. Denn du musst ja schauen, was das Produkt gekostet hat, wieviel wirst davon vorraussichtlich verkaufen und was wird dich das Produkt voraussichtlich während der Lebenszeit (RMA bzw Support generell) kosten.

Das sind alles Dinge, die du berücksichtigen musst. Und gerade die Sache mit dem Support ist ein nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor!
Da kannst dann 10 Jahre Garantie bieten, ohne Fallstricke, das Gerät kostet dann aber gleich mal 25% mehr. Oder aber man baut Haken und Ösen ein, gibt in der Regel nur 3 Jahre und 10 nur unter gewissen Bedingungen. Das ist dann aber ein gewisses Lotto spielen...


Ums mal ganz deutlich zu sagen:
In diesem Bereich gibts so viel Bullshit, der durch irgendwelche Möchtegerns in die Welt gesetzt wird, dass einem übel wird. Genau so die Sache mit der 'geplanten Obsoleszenz'...
Wie fefe mal so schön sagte: Man sollte mit den Verschwörungstheorien vorsichtig sein, wenn man das ganze nicht auch schlicht durch Inkompetenz erklären kann.
Und genau das haben wir ja bei den ganzen chinesen. Die sind schlicht unfähig, wirklich gute, nach unseren Standpunkten hochwertigen/fehlerfreien Produkte zu liefern...
Und andererseits ist ein gutes, hochwertiges und haltbares Produkt auch gleich 'nen ganzen Batzen teurer...

Wenn ich mir so mal anschauen, was so ein durchschnittlicher Fernsehr so zu meiner Kindheit gekostet hat, dann war das so um ein halbes übliches Monatsgehalt. Also um 750-1000€ nach heutigen Gesichtspunkten gesehen. Und das war auch eher ein preiswerteres Modell mit etwa 26" Diagonale (4:3)...
Der Punkt ist: Früher, als die Sachen haltbar(er) waren, kosteten sie auch das doppelte bis dreifache...
Und in china lässt man NUR fertigen, weils dort so verdammt günstig ist. Wenn D genau die gleichen preise wie China bieten könnte, würden die ganzen Unternehmen reihenweise abwandern. Und zwar in einer Geschwindigkeit, die für dich unvorstellbar ist....


----------



## Framinator (3. Juni 2014)

Die Pro Reihe ist sehr gut. die 550W Reihe dreht den Propeller auf 500-600RPM ideal für Silent Systeme. Da wird der Stefan Payne auch nicken. Ich warte aufs P11 und das mit Platin. Ich hatte schon so viele Netzteile. Aber dieses P10 Pro hat mich wirklich begeistert. Weil ich kaufe keinen Schrott. Ich hab bei Netzteilen schon Lüfter gewechselt. Ich wills Silent haben.

Ich würde beim P10 Pro nen Silent Award geben. In Gold.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2014)

Framinator schrieb:


> Die Pro Reihe ist sehr gut. die 550W Reihe dreht den Propeller auf 500-600RPM ideal für Silent Systeme. Da wird der Stefan Payne auch nicken. Ich warte aufs P11 und das mit Platin.


 
Und was willste mit Platin?
10 Euro Energiekosten im Jahr sparen aber 50€ mehr fürs Netzteil ausgeben?


----------



## Tyler654 (3. Juni 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> DIe Sache mit den jap. Kondensatoren find ich, wird oft heißer gegessen als es wirklich ist. Viel wichtiger ist, dass man ein gescheites Layout hat, mit ordentlich Redundanz, so dass es schlicht irrelevant ist, ob nun 2 Kondensatoren durch sind. Und eben auch eine möglichst geringe Belastung der Filterkondensatoren, ebenso wie 'Opferkondensatoren', die entweder aufs PCB genagelt werden oder aber an den Lötpunkten sitzen und so die Stromspitzen durch Lastwechsel (Stromsparmechanismen) abfangen...



Ich weiß, dass das sogar entscheidender als die Elkos selbst sein kann, ABER ich kann mit bloßem Auge eigentlich nicht erkennen, was die mir vorliegende Plattform in der Hinsicht taugt. Bei Chemicons mit den selben oder besseren Specs weiß ich sofort, dass sie eindeutig zuverlässiger als Teapos, Capxon oder solcher Oberschrott wie Fuhjyyu ist.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...womit wir wieder bei dem Bullshit von 'man zahlt den Namen' sind...



Wer sagt denn sowas? Wie gesagt müssen sich die Werbekosten in teilweise Millionenhöhe bei so manchem Konzern/Firma irgendwo niederschlagen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> In diesem Bereich gibts so viel Bullshit, der durch irgendwelche Möchtegerns in die Welt gesetzt wird, dass einem übel wird. Genau so die Sache mit der 'geplanten Obsoleszenz'...





Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wie fefe mal so schön sagte: Man sollte mit den Verschwörungstheorien vorsichtig sein, wenn man das ganze nicht auch schlicht durch Inkompetenz erklären kann.



Welchen Unterschied macht es für uns, ob der Hersteller aus Budgetgründen, also aus vielen Faktoren (sind auch wirklich alle sinnvoll und damit meine ich nicht innerhalb der jetzt bestehenden Regeln) eine gewisse finanzielle Balance halten und somit irgendwelche Abstriche am Produkt machen muss, oder ob der Hersteller direkt von sich aus uns nur kurzlebigen Mist andrehen will, weil er nicht nur auf keinen Fall Pleite gehen will, sondern das Ego dazu verleitet den Gewinn bis zum Erbrechen zu steigern. In beiden Fällen handelt es sich um ein Systemproblem und es ist somit auch keine Theorie...



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist: Früher, als die Sachen haltbar(er) waren, kosteten sie auch das doppelte bis dreifache...



Früher waren die Steuerabgaben auch nicht so hoch wie jetzt (die steigen nur rapide an, obwohl unsere Technologien immer fortschrittlicher werden, sehr mysteriös...), somit war das nicht soo gravierend wie es jetzt der Fall ist. Jetzt müssen immer mehr jeden verdammten Cent zehnfach umdrehen...



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und in china lässt man NUR fertigen, weils dort so verdammt günstig ist. Wenn D genau die gleichen preise wie China bieten könnte, würden die ganzen Unternehmen reihenweise abwandern. Und zwar in einer Geschwindigkeit, die für dich unvorstellbar ist....


 
Das sehe ich selber sehr wohl. Im Monatstakt werden teilweise in Mieträumen Cafeterien, Restaurants eröffnet und ehe man sich versieht, ist die Bude wieder leer und es klebt ein Zettel von irgendeiner tollen Bank am Fenster...


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2014)

Tyler654 schrieb:


> Bei Chemicons mit den selben oder besseren Specs weiß ich sofort, dass sie eindeutig zuverlässiger als Teapos, Capxon oder solcher Oberschrott wie Fuhjyyu ist.


 
Das Dilemma ist dass es nichts bringt wenn du super tolle High End Caps einbaust und sie dann im Saft schmoren weil das Netzteil semi passiv arbeitet. Dann altern die Teile schneller als durchschnitts Teapos unter einem langsam drehenden Lüfter.


----------



## Tyler654 (3. Juni 2014)

Ich bin immernoch beim aktiv gekühlten E10 mit einem hoffnungsweise brauchbaren Layout, welches die Bauteile eben nicht sinnlos überstrapaziert und nicht bei den technisch eher weniger sinnvollen Passivgeräten 

PS: Beim E10 wurde die Drehzahl weiter gedrosselt (=schlechtere Kühlung für die Elkos usw.) aber es werden weiterhin Teapos verbaut. Vielleicht macht das evtl. die Bauteilanordnung, robustere Elkos im vergleich zum E9 wieder wett, aber nur mal so nebenbei


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2014)

Ein 500rpm Lüfter reicht völlig aus um genug Luft zu den Caps zu bekommen. Das ist kein Problem.
Ich selbst habe keine Probleme mit den Teapos. Mir sind keine P10 bekannt bei denen die Teapos aufgeplatzt sind.
Bisher hatte ich zwei defekte P10 gehabt und bei beiden war der Lüfter defekt.


----------



## Tyler654 (3. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein 500rpm Lüfter reicht völlig aus um genug Luft zu den Caps zu bekommen. Das ist kein Problem.



Es sollen aber beim 400W-Modell z.B 200rpm sein ! 

be quiet! Straight Power E10 mit DC-DC und Silent Wings 3 - ComputerBase

Bei den größeren ist ebenfalls davon auszugehen, dass es weniger als beim E9 sind. Es kann aber auch durch die im letzten Beitrag von mir genannten Dinge aber auch ausgeglichen werden, klar.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe keine Probleme mit den Teapos. Mir sind keine P10 bekannt bei denen die Teapos aufgeplatzt sind.
> Bisher hatte ich zwei defekte P10 gehabt und bei beiden war der Lüfter defekt.


 
Beim Dark Power P10 sollten eigentlich nur jap. Elkos und Feststoffkondensatoren von Capxon drin sein. Meinst du nicht zufällig die P9- oder E9-Serie? Denn dort sind sehr wohl fast nur Teapos drin.


----------



## Hibble (3. Juni 2014)

Caps haben eine verschwindend geringe Verlustleistung, die braucht man nicht kühlen..
Gekühlt werden müssen hauptsächlich die Halbleiter.


----------



## Tyler654 (3. Juni 2014)

Du vergisst etwas



Hibble schrieb:


> Gekühlt werden müssen hauptsächlich die Halbleiter.


 
...welche die Caps wiederum aufheizen. Liegt ja alles ziemlich dicht aneinander.


----------



## Shadow Complex (3. Juni 2014)

Und die geben sie doch wohl viel eher an die Kühlkörper ab an denen sie montiert sind als an die direkt benachbarten Bauteile.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2014)

Tyler654 schrieb:


> Es sollen aber beim 400W-Modell z.B 200rpm sein !
> 
> be quiet! Straight Power E10 mit DC-DC und Silent Wings 3 - ComputerBase
> 
> Bei den größeren ist ebenfalls davon auszugehen, dass es weniger als beim E9 sind. Es kann aber auch durch die im letzten Beitrag von mir genannten Dinge aber auch ausgeglichen werden, klar.



Ob 500 oder 200 rpm spielt keine große Rolle. Wichtig ist ein Luftstrom. Solange der konstant gewährleistet ist sehe ich keine Probleme.
Du musst auch mal vom Marketing der japanischen Caps weg kommen. Da ist auch viel Gerede drin und wenig handfeste Fakten.



Tyler654 schrieb:


> Beim Dark Power P10 sollten eigentlich nur jap. Elkos und Feststoffkondensatoren von Capxon drin sein. Meinst du nicht zufällig die P9- oder E9-Serie? Denn dort sind sehr wohl fast nur Teapos drin.


 
Ja. Hab mich vertippt. Meinte das E9. Ich kenne keins das wegen eines Kondensators auf der Sekundärseite kaputt gegangen ist.


----------



## _chiller_ (3. Juni 2014)

Amazon.de: Pierre Hahnes Rezension von MS-Tech MS-N850VAL Netzteil (850 Watt)

Was soll man dazu nur sagen -.-


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2014)

Er hat eine Grafikkarte die 800 Watt braucht?


----------



## _chiller_ (3. Juni 2014)

Ja, steht auf der Produktverpackung seiner R9 280X. Und damit geht er jetzt hausieren ^^


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ja, steht auf der Produktverpackung seiner R9 280X. Und damit geht er jetzt hausieren ^^


 
Zu geil. 
Ich weiß nicht aber kann man auf einen solchen Post antworten?


----------



## _chiller_ (3. Juni 2014)

Wenn du ein amazon-Kundenkonto hast, kannst du darauf antworten, ja.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2014)

Sowas habe ich natürlich nicht da ich keine Unternehmen unterstütze die ihre Arbeitnehmer ausbeuten und dann keine Steuern in Deutschland zahlen wollen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er hat eine Grafikkarte die 800 Watt braucht?



Na da ist er schnell an ein solches Exemplar gekommen


----------



## Tyler654 (3. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ob 500 oder 200 rpm spielt keine große Rolle. Wichtig ist ein Luftstrom. Solange der konstant gewährleistet ist sehe ich keine Probleme.


 
Das macht sehr wohl einen Unterschied, insbesondere wenn die Kondensatoren das schwächste Glied sind. Ganz grob: Weniger bewegte Luft, weniger statischer Druck -> weniger Külleistung, Elkos werden wärmer und leben nicht so lange.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst auch mal vom Marketing der japanischen Caps weg kommen. Da ist auch viel Gerede drin und wenig handfeste Fakten.



Das entnehme ich dem Badcaps-Forum. Die reinen Elkos an sich sind zuverlässiger, Punkt aus. Wenn E-Serie von bq in Zukunft auch mit solchen ausgestattet wird ist das klar ein Fortschritt. Denkt doch mal an die E5-Serie zurück, es hat sich viel getan und das soll es auch weiterhin.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne keins das wegen eines Kondensators auf der Sekundärseite kaputt gegangen ist.


 
Warten wir's ab, die gibts nur seit etwa 2-3 Jahren. Und wie testet du das? Chroma, auslöten und testen, oder einfach nur schauen ob sie aufgequollen sind. Und überhaupt: Warum blocken einige hier bei den Caps so ab? Wenn niemand besseres fordert, wird es auch nichts besseres geben, solange der Hersteller nicht mit zu hohen Ausfallraten zu kämpfen hat. Fortschritt ist angesagt. Es muss ja nicht morgen sein, wenn den Ingenieuren der finanzielle Spielraum nicht gelassen/gegeben wird...


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2014)

Tyler654 schrieb:


> Das macht sehr wohl einen Unterschied, insbesondere wenn die Kondensatoren das schwächste Glied sind. Ganz grob: Weniger bewegte Luft, weniger statischer Druck -> weniger Külleistung, Elkos werden wärmer und leben nicht so lange.



Und du unterschätzt die Fähigkeit der Luft Wärme abführen zu können wenn sie zirkuliert.



Tyler654 schrieb:


> Das entnehme ich dem Badcaps-Forum. Die reinen Elkos an sich sind zuverlässiger, Punkt aus. Wenn E-Serie von bq in Zukunft auch mit solchen ausgestattet wird ist das klar ein Fortschritt. Denkt doch mal an die E5-Serie zurück, es hat sich viel getan und das soll es auch weiterhin.



Und ich schaue auf den Preis. Die Teapo Caps machen ihren Job gut und der Fokus liegt dann auf einen leisen Betrieb und guten Garantie Bedingungen. Service kostet auch Geld.



Tyler654 schrieb:


> Warten wir's ab, die gibts nur seit etwa 2-3 Jahren. Und wie testet du das? Chroma, auslöten und testen, oder einfach nur schauen ob sie aufgequollen sind. Und überhaupt: Warum blocken einige hier bei den Caps so ab? Wenn niemand besseres fordert, wird es auch nichts besseres geben, solange der Hersteller nicht mit zu hohen Ausfallraten zu kämpfen hat. Fortschritt ist angesagt. Es muss ja nicht morgen sein, wenn den Ingenieuren der finanzielle Spielraum nicht gelassen/gegeben wird...



Bevor in einem Netzteil die Caps reihenweise aufplatzen ist meist der Lüfter schon kaputt bzw. verursacht Geräusche.
Und die Alterung von Caps hast du auch bei teuren Produkten. Ich habe schon mehr als genug Netzteile gesehen wo auch japanische Kondensatoren nicht mehr taufrisch wirkten. Einfach weil die Kühlung hier nicht sorgfältig genug gearbeitet hat.
Und wer ein Netzteil solange nutzt bis es zum Crash kommt macht sowieso was falsch.


----------



## Tyler654 (3. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und du unterschätzt die Fähigkeit der Luft Wärme abführen zu können wenn sie zirkuliert.



Wir kennen doch nichtmal das Innenleben, vergiss das nicht. Und es ist immer schlechter für Bauteile wenn der Lüfter langsamer dreht. Und warum tust du so als hätte ich geschrieben, dass die Dinger sofort kritischen Temperaturen ausgesetzt werden? 

Habe ich nicht, weil ich das E10 noch nicht von Innen gesehen habe.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich schaue auf den Preis.



Darauf gehe ich nicht mehr ein, dich stören die Teapos bei einem voraussichtlich mind. 60€ teuren Netzteil nicht, mich schon. Das die nen guten Support und Toplüfter drin haben weiß ich genau so gut (zu schätzen) wie ihr, sonst hätte ich auch kein P10 550W im Rechner. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe schon mehr als genug Netzteile gesehen wo auch japanische Kondensatoren nicht mehr taufrisch wirkten.



Also nur die Sichtprobe? Kein Oszilloskop oder dergleichen? Falls nein, hat das wenig Sinn, sich darauf zu berufen...



Threshold schrieb:


> Einfach weil die Kühlung hier nicht sorgfältig genug gearbeitet hat.


 
Oder der Schaltplan Grütze ist, oder die Bauteile unterdimensioniert sind oder mehrere Dinge auf einmal zutreffen usw. usf.


----------



## ich111 (3. Juni 2014)

Der Schaltplan kann garnicht schlecht sein. Die E10 basen ja wie die E9 auf FSPs "Actice Clamp + Synchronous Rectifier". Vermutlich handelt es sich also einfach um ein stark verbesserte E9. 
DC-DC kostet ordentlich und bietet auch einen echten Mehrwert, auf Platin und/oder japanische Caps wär einfach nich drin gewesen ohne auf DC-DC oder auf geringe Lärmemission zu verzichten.

@Chiller: Du hast dem ja schon geantwortet. Sag ihm doch mal dass er sich hier beraten lassen soll


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2014)

Tyler654 schrieb:


> Wir kennen doch nichtmal das Innenleben, vergiss das nicht. Und es ist immer schlechter für Bauteile wenn der Lüfter langsamer dreht. Und warum tust du so als hätte ich geschrieben, dass die Dinger sofort kritischen Temperaturen ausgesetzt werden?
> 
> Habe ich nicht, weil ich das E10 noch nicht von Innen gesehen habe.



Ich habe das E10 auch noch nicht von innen gesehen aber sowohl bei FSP als auch bei BeQuiet arbeiten Ingenieure die sich bestens damit auskennen. Die deutlich mehr Ahnung von Netzteilen haben als wir beide zusammen.
Die schlossern das ja nicht zusammen und hoffen dass es hält sondern die wissen dass es geht.

Ich arbeite in der Automobilindustrie. Ich weiß wie lange geforscht und getestet wird bis was auf den Markt kommt.



Tyler654 schrieb:


> Darauf gehe ich nicht mehr ein, dich stören die Teapos bei einem voraussichtlich mind. 60€ teuren Netzteil nicht, mich schon. Das die nen guten Support und Toplüfter drin haben weiß ich genau so gut (zu schätzen) wie ihr, sonst hätte ich auch kein P10 550W im Rechner.



Und mich stören Teapos nicht.
Es sind gute Durchschnitts Kondensatoren. Genauso wie andere Sachen guter Durchschnitt ist und auch gerne genommen wird -- ich spare mir mal den Autovergleich.



Tyler654 schrieb:


> Also nur die Sichtprobe? Kein Oszilloskop oder dergleichen? Falls nein, hat das wenig Sinn, sich darauf zu berufen...



Natürlich Oszilloskop.
Ab und zu teste ich alte Netzteile mal einfach um zu sehen wie sie im Alter noch laufen und wie die Daten aussehen.
Eine Chroma kann ich mir nicht leisten aber sonst bin ich gut ausgerüstet bzw. komme an die Gerätschaften heran.
Daher nehme ich es mir auch heraus das beurteilen zu können.
Und deswegen weiß ich auch dass die Semi passiven Netzteile mehr Schaden anrichten als viele denken und daher empfehle ich auch keine Semi passiven Netzteile bzw. weise auf die Nachteile hin.



Tyler654 schrieb:


> Oder der Schaltplan Grütze ist, oder die Bauteile unterdimensioniert sind oder mehrere Dinge auf einmal zutreffen usw. usf.



Wie gesagt. Dort arbeiten fähige Ingenieure. Ich mache mir keine Sorgen.
Warte doch auf die ersten Reviews.


----------



## Philipus II (4. Juni 2014)

@Threshold: Eine Chroma muss doch für den Anfang gar nicht sein. Es gibt auch deutlich günstigere elektronische Lasten. Das Problem ist, dass man für 80Plus-konforme Messungen eine teure AC-Source benötigt. Sonst hätte ich wohl schon ein eigenes Testsystem als Ergänzung zur Listan Chroma beschafft.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> @Threshold: Eine Chroma muss doch für den Anfang gar nicht sein. Es gibt auch deutlich günstigere elektronische Lasten. Das Problem ist, dass man für 80Plus-konforme Messungen eine teure AC-Source benötigt. Sonst hätte ich wohl schon ein eigenes Testsystem als Ergänzung zur Listan Chroma beschafft.


 
Das mit der Chroma war auch nur ein Bespiel weil eine Chroma eben sehr bekannt ist.
Ein Oszilloskop ist schon nicht schlecht. Leider nicht meins. Ich muss es ausleihen bzw. kann es mal benutzen. Aber in letzter Zeit leider nicht mehr so häufig.
Konnte aber mal ein Corsair AX testen das schon ein paar Jahre auf den Buckel hatte und bei dem merkte man dass es häufig passiv lief.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Juni 2014)

Tyler654 schrieb:


> Das macht sehr wohl einen Unterschied, insbesondere wenn die Kondensatoren das schwächste Glied sind. Ganz grob: Weniger bewegte Luft, weniger statischer Druck -> weniger Külleistung, Elkos werden wärmer und leben nicht so lange.


Nein, so groß ist das nicht. Du überschätzt die Wirkung eines Luftstromes, wenn schon einer da ist.
Kurz: Der Unterschied zwischen keiner Bewegung und ein wenig Bewegung ist gewaltig. Der Unterschied zwischen Luftstrom X und X mal 2 ist dabei nicht so groß wie 0 mal X zu X.

Kurz: kein Luftstrom zu bisserl Luftstrom bringt sehr viel. Den Luftstrom zu erhöhen hingegen bringt nicht so viel wie man denkt/meint. Der doppelte Luftstrom senkt die Temperaturen nicht um das doppelte sondern weit weniger als das...
Natürlich abhängig von der vorhandenen Oberfläche. Und da ists bei Netzteilen so, dass man bestimmte Punkte gezielt kühlen muss. Nicht das gesamte Netzteil...


Tyler654 schrieb:


> Das entnehme ich dem Badcaps-Forum. Die reinen Elkos an sich sind zuverlässiger, Punkt aus. Wenn E-Serie von bq in Zukunft auch mit solchen ausgestattet wird ist das klar ein Fortschritt. Denkt doch mal an die E5-Serie zurück, es hat sich viel getan und das soll es auch weiterhin.


1. Im Badcaps Forum wird sehr viel übertrieben.
2. Sehr viele der Infos aus dem Badcaps Forum kommen aus heißen gegenden sowie MoBos!
3. Bringen die besten Kondensatoren nichts, wenn sie falsch eingesetzt werden.
4. Soll ich dir Bilder von dicken NCC Kondensatoren zeigen?!
5. Bei der E5 Serie waren nicht die Kondensatoren krumm sondern was anderes, etwas, was dir niemals in den Sinn kommen würde...
6. Gelten Teapo (die SC Teile) als unproblematisch, *wenn sie korrekt verwendet werden*.

Und genau das ist das Problem!
Die Elko Seuche kommt zum Teil auch von 'misuse of the product'. Sprich: falscher Verwendung. Die Kondensatoren wurden im Spannnungsregler Kreis so derb gestresst, dass sie unmöglich lange leben. Die japanischen hielten natürlich etwas länger, aber du kannst nicht von einem Anwendungszweck auf den nächsten schließen...

Letztendlich ist es wichtiger, wie das Layout ausschaut, wie gut die Kondensatoren im Luftstrom stehen und auch wie hoch die Belastung der Kondensatoren ist. Sprich: Wieviele Kondensatoren parallel geschaltet sind. Und da schaute das alte E9 schon nicht soo übel aus.

Um jetzt noch mal zum E5 zurück zu kommen:
Dort hast einen Kondensator direkt am Sekundären Kühler. Ansonsten gerade mal 2-3 pro Rail. Also nicht gerade viel.
Und wirklich gut im Luftstrom stehen die auch nicht, weil von den Kabeln z.T. verdeckt. Und jetzt schau dir mal das Be quiet! Straight Power E9 480 Watt CM im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase an.

Das schaut doch nich soo schlecht aus, oder?


Tyler654 schrieb:


> Und überhaupt: Warum blocken einige hier bei den Caps so ab? Wenn niemand besseres fordert, wird es auch nichts besseres geben, solange der Hersteller nicht mit zu hohen Ausfallraten zu kämpfen hat.


Noch einmal:
Die Lebensdauer der Kondensatoren hängt nicht nur von der Qualität der verbauten Modelle ab.
Sie hängt auch maßgeblich von der Konstruktion des Gerätes ab, in dem sie genutzt werden.

NCC Kondensatoren nutzen einfach mal gar nichts, wenn sie so sehr gestresst werden, dass auch sie nicht lange halten. Zum Beispiel durch hohe Temperaturen, hohe Rippleströme (das ist das, was wir leider nicht sehen)...
Das ganze kann man aber kompensieren, in dem man mehrere Kondensatoren parallel nutzt. 
Und permanent einen konstanten Luftstrom drauf richtet.

Sprich: Man kann durchaus davon ausgehen, dass aktiv belüftete Teapo Kondensatoren länger halten als die NCC-Kondensatoren in einem (semi) Fanless Gerät, eben weils dort auch mal ganz schnell ganz warm wird...

Dazu kommt:
die be quiet Geräte sind scshon am oberen Preisbereich angesiedelt. Der verwendete Lüfter ist im EK schon sehr teuer.
Willst du es mit japanischen Kondensatoren noch teurer machen, damit es dann wirklich niemand kauft?!

Sorry, aber ich kenne einige Zahlen, die du nicht kennst. Und die sagen eindeutig: Man muss in einem bestimmten Preisbereich bleiben. Wenn man das nicht schafft, kann man das Gerät auch gleich bleiben lassen.

Die Alternative dazu wäre: *an anderer Stelle sparen*
SO und wo willst jetzt beim Straight Power E9 ansetzen, mit dem Rotstift?
Willst du den FDB Lüfter gegen ein anderes Modell austauschen??

Wäre dir ein billiger Yate Loon Lüfter, dafür japanische Kondensatoren lieber als ein guter FDB/HDB Lüfter bei guten Taiwan Kondensatoren? Warum?

Du siehst: 
Letztendlich siehst du das ganze nur aus deiner Sichtweise und vergisst, dass es auch andere Möglichkeiten gibt. Zumal auch andere das anders sehen...

Die Sache mit den japanischen Kondensatoren ist einfach nur eine heiße Suppe, die erst mal abkühlen sollte...

Ja, man sollte schon 1-2 japanische Kondensatoren verbauen. Aber im +5V Standby Kreis, nicht primär und auch ansonsten nicht, wenn die Kondensatoren halbwegs brauchbar sind. Und das sind sie im E9 ja mit voll Teapo...


----------



## Tyler654 (4. Juni 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 3. Bringen die besten Kondensatoren nichts, wenn sie falsch eingesetzt werden.



Die Frage ist doch, ob das auch bei dem Netzteil XYZ, welches man sich gerade gekauft hat, der Fall ist!

Also nochmal: Woher soll ich abgesehen von in einer Reihe geschalteten "Hilfskondensatoren" und einer anständigen Position im Luftstrom wissen, *ob* das ganze auch vernünftig umgesetzt wurde? (Das macht zwar viel aus, aber sicher ist noch nichts). Mir fehlt die Möglichkeit, den Schaltplan zu begutachten (und diesen auch im Falle eines Computernetzteils richtig zu deuten), oder ganz praxisnah mit einem Oszilloskop nach ein paar Jahren Betrieb nachzumessen. 

Das es Teapos sind, stört mich an sich nicht, sondern eher, dass ich im Dunkeln tappe was den o.g Punkt betrifft dem Hersteller blind vertrauen muss. Und wer ist schon so naiv und tut das? 

Wenn du darlegen kannst, dass die Dimensionierung, der Schaltplan usw. ordentlich aufeinander abgestimmt sind, gäb's doch von mir aus keine Bedenken.  Und selbst wenn das dämlichste eintrifft, d.h japanische Caps in einer völlig besch* Plattform integriert werden, welche selbst die Besten trotz augenscheinlich guter Bedingungen (sieh oben) schnell zerlegen, kann man sich sagen, man hat zumindest probiert, eine ordentliche Wahl zu treffen. Verstehst du, was ich meine?



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Bei der E5 Serie waren nicht die Kondensatoren krumm sondern was anderes, etwas, was dir niemals in den Sinn kommen würde...



Die waren doch zahlreich mit CapXons bestückt, nur deshalb habe ich sie zum Vergleich herangezogen. Nun haben sich Teapos etabliert. Als nächstes wären doch Chemicons, Rubycons, Panasonics usw. toll, oder nicht?

Weil auf sowas hab' ich keinen Bock: Das leisten alte Netzteile (Seite 5) - ComputerBase

Oft werden doch fertige (vermutlich gute) Designs von FSP übernommen und leicht modifiziert, somit können jap. Elkos mit mind. den selben Specs nur eine Verbesserung darstellen, so rein auf dem Papier. Ich meine wenn man den Dingern keine gescheite Lebensdauer auf den Weg geben möchte, würde man doch keinen FDB-Lüfter reinbauen und das ganze mit 5 Jahren Garantie garnieren... 

(Und bevor du sagst: _"Ja möglichst nur 5 Jahre"_, das Dark Power mit den deutlich besseren Caps hat auch nur 5. Dazu ist die Basis, das FSP Xilenser, eine passive. Somit kann man davon ausgehen, dass man durch die erhöhten thermischen Lasten sich mehr Mühe beim Schaltplan gegeben wurde, was den Elkos zu gute kommt. Dazu eben noch der Umstand, dass es einen sehr positiven Effekt hat, wenn man eine auf den Passivbetrieb ausgelegte Plattform doch mit einem Lüfter runterkühlt. Natürlich ganz grob gesagt, denn es wurden auch einige Modifikationen von bequiet vorgenommen.)

Und wenn man doch mal diese Sache ändern könnte, würde man das auch durchziehen? Ich meine ein Straight Power mit DC-DC, Silentwing UND jap. Elkos könnte jemandem, der ungefähr weiß, worauf man beim Netzteilkauf so zu achten hat, davon abbringen mehr für ein Dark Power zu investieren. Denn die groben und grundsätzlichen Dinge stimmen überein. Das ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen das will, ist ausgeschlossen. Das ist einer der wesentlichen Punkte, welche mich stören.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das schaut doch nich soo schlecht aus, oder?



Sieht gut aus, beim E5 werden sie eindeutig abgeschottet, beim E9 liegen sie hingegen gut im Luftstrom.

Noch einmal:


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die Lebensdauer der Kondensatoren hängt nicht nur von der Qualität der verbauten Modelle ab.
> Sie hängt auch maßgeblich von der Konstruktion des Gerätes ab, in dem sie genutzt werden.



Da hab ich nix gegen gesagt:



Tyler654 schrieb:


> PS: Beim E10 wurde die Drehzahl weiter gedrosselt (=schlechtere Kühlung für die Elkos usw.) aber es werden weiterhin Teapos verbaut. Vielleicht macht das evtl. die *Bauteilanordnung*, robustere Elkos im vergleich zum E9 wieder wett, aber nur mal so nebenbei


 


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wäre dir ein billiger Yate Loon Lüfter, dafür japanische Kondensatoren lieber als ein guter FDB/HDB Lüfter bei guten Taiwan Kondensatoren? Warum?



Niemals möchte ich einen Loonie auch nur in meinem Haus haben, aber ich bin nach wie vor (aus berechtigtem Grund) für stetige und echte Verbesserungen. Früher waren in der E-Serie weder 5 Jahre Garantiezeit, noch durchgehend Teapos noch DC-DC usw. (außer beim E8, dafür kein so hoher Wirkungsgrad etc. etc.) im Paket enthalten, die Preise sind aber halbwegs stabil geblieben, weshalb auch die ach so unnötigen japanischen Caps definitiv in Kombination mit DC-DC, Goldeffizienz (wobei das stark gehypt wird) und FDB-Lüfter später mal machbar sein sollten. Es geht voran, bestehende Dinge (dann veraltete Dinge) können aus versch. Gründen auch mal billiger werden, wenn zum Beispiel die Ausbeute aufgrund reiferer Fertigungsprozesse höher ist...


----------



## Jolly91 (5. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und deswegen weiß ich auch dass die Semi passiven Netzteile mehr Schaden anrichten als viele denken und daher empfehle ich auch keine Semi passiven Netzteile bzw. weise auf die Nachteile hin.



Erzähl ruhig ein bisschen mehr, ich tu dir auch nichts, ich bin nur neugierig. 

Vielleicht hat Seasonic beim u.a. X-750 KM3 deshalb den passiven zum normal-Mode Fan Schalter impletiert.


----------



## Philipus II (5. Juni 2014)

Das X-Series ist von der Lebensdauer her unproblematisch. Je nach System kann nur die An-Aus-problematik älterer Revisionen nerven.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat Seasonic beim u.a. X-750 KM3 deshalb den passiven zum normal-Mode Fan Schalter impletiert.


 
Und ist der Schalter im Standard Modus aus oder eingeschaltet?


----------



## Tyler654 (5. Juni 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Das X-Series ist von der Lebensdauer her unproblematisch. Je nach System kann nur die An-Aus-problematik älterer Revisionen nerven.


 
Hast du zufällig einen Schnappschuss mit der Wärmebildkamera machen können? (Zwecks Temperaturen im Vergleich zu den reinen Fanless-Modellen)

Das blöde ist ja im Gegensatz zu letzteren, dass die ganzen Belüftugslöcher an den Seiten usw. fehlen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und ist der Schalter im Standard Modus aus oder eingeschaltet?


 
Standard ist aktiv - was aber nicht erträglich ist. Dummerweise läuft der Lüfter selbst bei geringer Last im aktiv gekühlten Modus bei gefühlten 900 rpm...(Liegt u.a an dem doofen Wabengitter)


----------



## Multithread (5. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und ist der Schalter im Standard Modus aus oder eingeschaltet?


Ich glaube bei meinem war es auf Aktiv als ich es das erste mal ausgepackt habe.


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Juni 2014)

Aus aktuellem Anlass......
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...708-pc-konfigurationen-fuer-intel-amd-67.html
hätte ich gerne von euch mal wieder ein paar NT Empfehlungen für 4-5-und 600W.
Ohne KM und, wie immer, so preiswert wie möglich aber nicht billig.
Ich hab da mittlerweile ein wenig den Überblick verloren und mehr als Tests lesen kann ich leider auch nicht.

Wenn ich das richtig habe spricht ja zumindest für die 400er nichts dagegen wenn das BQ 400er L8 weiter drin bleibt, oder?


----------



## Jolly91 (5. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und ist der Schalter im Standard Modus aus oder eingeschaltet?


 
Standard ist aktive Modus. Also Lüfter an.

Ich hatte den glaube ich für einen Tag auf semi-passiv stehen, und hatte an dem Tag auch kaum längere Lastzeiten angelegt, aber da ich den Lüfter so und so nie im Leben hören werde, selbst wenn ich mit dem Ohr nach ran gehe, darf der ruhig Luft durch die Komponenten im Netzteil schaufeln was ja nur gut tut.


----------



## Tyler654 (5. Juni 2014)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> hätte ich gerne von euch mal wieder ein paar NT Empfehlungen für 4-5-und 600W.
> Ohne KM und, wie immer, so preiswert wie möglich aber nicht billig.


 
400W: be quiet Pure Power L8 400W, be quiet Straight Power E9 400/450W, Antec True Power Classic 450W (wird sobald 300W Belastung überschritten werden laut, ansonsten ist es leise)
500W: XFX TS 550W*, be quiet E9 500W, Enermax Platimax 500W
600W: Platimax 600W, Dark Power P10 650W

Ich hab' trotzdem ein paar mit KM eingetragen, da du sonst wenig Auswahl hast. Entweder ist dann die Railverteilung nicht sonderlich brauchbar oder es handelt sich um zu laute Geräte.

* Das 550W True Power Classic, welches ebenfalls von Seasonic gefertigt wird, wäre sinnlos, da sich die Auslösewerte der OCP wahrscheinlich nichts nehmen würden, es aber lauter wird


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2014)

Tyler654 schrieb:


> Standard ist aktiv - was aber nicht erträglich ist. Dummerweise läuft der Lüfter selbst bei geringer Last im aktiv gekühlten Modus bei gefühlten 900 rpm...(Liegt u.a an dem doofen Wabengitter)


 
Und das zeigt uns dass Seasonic nicht in der Lage ist ein leises Netzteil zu bauen.



Tyler654 schrieb:


> 400W: be quiet Pure Power L8 400W, be quiet Straight Power E9 400/450W, Antec True Power Classic 450W (wird sobald 300W Belastung überschritten werden laut, ansonsten ist es leise)
> 500W: XFX TS 550W*, be quiet E9 500W, Enermax Platimax 500W
> 600W: Platimax 600W, Dark Power P10 650W
> 
> ...


 
Das XFX kannst du knicken.
Die machen den gleichen "Singel Rail ist geil - Multi Rail ist Mist" wie viele andere. Daher nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Tyler654 (5. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das XFX kannst du knicken.
> Die machen den gleichen "Singel Rail ist geil - Multi Rail ist Mist" wie viele andere. Daher nicht zu empfehlen.



In diesem Fall stimmt das nicht wirklich. Das XFX basiert auf der S12G-Plattform, wird aber wahrscheinlich genau wie das XTR von einem Hong Hua-FDB-Lüfter gekühlt. Wie aus dem Test von chiller hervorgeht, ist der Ablösepunkt beim True Power Classic 450W ziemlich für die Katz. Beim 550W-Modell wird das wohl auch so sein. Daher ist Multirail in diesem Falle nur Augenwischerei, wenn die Abschaltwerte gleich oder nur minimal geringer als bei der *leisen (!)*, waschechten SR-Version von XFX sind.

Doch ironischerweise würden so einige das True Power Classic munter empfehlen


----------



## ebastler (5. Juni 2014)

Jepp, das verstehe ich auch nie.
Ein Multirail, das 2 Rails hat, und auf jeder den vollen Strom liefern kann, ist genau gleich gefährlich (oder eben nicht, bei 500W sollte wenig passieren) wie ein Singlerail..


----------



## Frosdedje (5. Juni 2014)

Tyler654 schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Fall stimmt das nicht wirklich. Das XFX basiert auf der  S12G-Plattform, wird aber wahrscheinlich genau wie das XTR von einem  Hong Hua-FDB-Lüfter gekühlt.


Der PCB-Aufbau bei der XFX XTR/TS-Serie entspricht zwar die der Seasonic G-Series mitsamt der Auslegung der 
+12V-Aufteilung über die PCB (ob da tatsächlich zwei +12V-Leitungen zu finden sein werden, da bräuchte ich mehr 
Infos über den Sicherungschip und Bilder über die Sekundärseite der Elektronik, ob da Shunts verbaut wurden).

Aber der Punkt ist, dass XFX unter dem Marketungnamen "Easyrail" einen ziemlich aggressive Marketingstrategie
zu dem Thema einzelne +12V-Leitung aufzieht, indem sie das klassiche Multi-Rail Setup pauschal als unfähig dahinstellt 
und die einzelne +12V-Leitung als ein Art "Allheilmittel" zur Stromversorgung darstellt (und ich denke, das meinte Threshold).

Nur, wenn das jewelige Netzteil in Wirklichkeit mehrere +12V hat, obwohl großflächig als Single-Rail beworben (bekanntes Beispiel: 
Das XFX Black Edition Full Modular 1250W mit Seasonic X-Series XM-Plattform), dann ist es schon etwas doof.


----------



## Tyler654 (5. Juni 2014)

Ja, ich mag diesen Easy-Rail-Schwachsinn auch nicht. Das ist für jeden Interessierten eine Beleidigung. Aber den Suchenden in den Kaufberatungsthreads kann das egal sein. Wenn das True Power Classic/Seasonic S12G in Frage kommt, kann man aufgrund der genannten Problematik gleich zum XFX greifen und hat aber dafür ein leisen Lüfter drin.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Juni 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Das X-Series ist von der Lebensdauer her unproblematisch. Je nach System kann nur die An-Aus-problematik älterer Revisionen nerven.


Die X-Serie ist auch eines der wenigen Modelle, die von Anfang an auf den Fanless Betrieb ausgelegt sind.

Das ist auch IMO die einzig gangbare Möglichkeit, ein semi fanless Gerät zu machen:
Man nimmt ein Gerät, dass (auch) für den lüfterlosen Betrieb entwickelt wurde und baut einen Lüfter ein.

Was man aber nicht machen sollte, wäre ein 08/15 Standard (OEM) Gerät zu nehmen und dort den Lüfter einfach abzuschalten. Das kann nur schief gehen, da das Gerät nicht für diesen Betriebsmodus ursprünglich entwickelt wurde und die Wärmeleitfähigkeit der ganzen Bauteile sowie die Anordnung jener für einen belüfteten Betrieb gedacht war...



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Aus aktuellem Anlass......
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...708-pc-konfigurationen-fuer-intel-amd-67.html
> hätte ich gerne von euch mal wieder ein paar NT Empfehlungen für 4-5-und 600W.
> Ohne KM und, wie immer, so preiswert wie möglich aber nicht billig.
> ...


Korrekt.
Bis einschließlich 400W sollte man zum L8 greifen, ab 450W macht das S7 mehr Sinn als wie das L8, da hier ein genau so guter Protechnik Lüfter verbaut wird, aber eine etwas bessere FSP Plattform (Aurum Light quasi).

Im Bereich von 400-500W wäre auch das E9 zu empfehlen, wobei ich eher zum 450 als zu den anderen beiden raten würde, da das 500W gerad mal 23W mehr auf +12V hat.

Ansonsten gäbs noch das eingeschränkt empfehlenswerte Antec True Power Classic, dass bis ~300W Last recht leise bleibt. Darüber aber zu 'ner Turbine mutiert... 


Tyler654 schrieb:


> In diesem Fall stimmt das nicht wirklich. Das XFX basiert auf der S12G-Plattform, wird aber wahrscheinlich genau wie das XTR von einem Hong Hua-FDB-Lüfter gekühlt. Wie aus dem Test von chiller hervorgeht, ist der Ablösepunkt beim True Power Classic 450W ziemlich für die Katz. Beim 550W-Modell wird das wohl auch so sein. Daher ist Multirail in diesem Falle nur Augenwischerei, wenn die Abschaltwerte gleich oder nur minimal geringer als bei der *leisen (!)*, waschechten SR-Version von XFX sind.
> 
> Doch ironischerweise würden so einige das True Power Classic munter empfehlen


 Ja, ist wirklich 'True Single Rail', da beide Rails auf der 'M12-II EVO Platine' zu einer Rail zusammen gefasst werden...


----------



## Jolly91 (5. Juni 2014)

Tyler654 schrieb:


> Standard ist aktiv - was aber nicht erträglich ist. Dummerweise läuft der Lüfter selbst bei geringer Last im aktiv gekühlten Modus bei gefühlten 900 rpm...(Liegt u.a an dem doofen Wabengitter)


 


Threshold schrieb:


> Und das zeigt uns dass Seasonic nicht in der Lage ist ein leises Netzteil zu bauen.



Ich bin zwar sehr geräuschempfindlich, aber selbst als ich in meinem Lian Li A70Fb alle Lüfter bis auf die Grafikkarte mit der Lüftersteuerung  abgeschaltet habe, konnte ich, als ich mit den Ohren nah am  Netzteil war, den Netzteillüfter kaum wahrnehmen. Und ansonsten habe ich  nur Noiseblocker Lüfter verbaut, die relativ ruhig laufen.

Ich habe das Seasonic X-560 und das X-750 KM3 in Betrieb und beide sind nahezu unhörbar. Das X-560 blieb sogar leise, als ich meinen i7-3820 @ 4,3ghz und meine GTX 780Ti @ 100% ausgelastet habe. Das waren schätzungsweise um die 400W.


----------



## Multithread (5. Juni 2014)

Mein X-850 ist im aktiven Betreib ebenfalls nur minimalst Lauter als die L8 430/530 (Damals hatte ich noch keine Ahnung von NTs)

Zu meinem Platinum 400 Sage ich jetzt mal nichts


----------



## Tyler654 (5. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte damals zwei nagelneue X-650 KM3 bei mir. Aus meiner damaligen (Zwischen-)Konfiguration bestehend aus 

- Enermax T.B Silence 120mm als Gehäuselüfter, auf 5V gedrosselt 
- Festplatte ausgeschaltet, nur die SSDs waren im Leerlauf an
- EKL Wingboost auf dem Matterhorn, welcher mit rund 500 rpm lief
- keine dedizierte Grafikkarte

war bis auf die Netzteile rein gar nichts zu hören. Die Strömungs- und und Lagergeräusche vom San Ace in Kombination mit dem Wabengitter fand ich daher echt störend und waren immer gut hörbar...


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar sehr geräuschempfindlich, aber selbst als ich in meinem Lian Li A70Fb alle Lüfter bis auf die Grafikkarte mit der Lüftersteuerung  abgeschaltet habe, konnte ich, als ich mit den Ohren nah am  Netzteil war, den Netzteillüfter kaum wahrnehmen. Und ansonsten habe ich  nur Noiseblocker Lüfter verbaut, die relativ ruhig laufen.
> 
> Ich habe das Seasonic X-560 und das X-750 KM3 in Betrieb und beide sind nahezu unhörbar. Das X-560 blieb sogar leise, als ich meinen i7-3820 @ 4,3ghz und meine GTX 780Ti @ 100% ausgelastet habe. Das waren schätzungsweise um die 400W.


 
Ich habe in letzter Zeit einfach zu viele Seasonic Netzteile gesehen bzw. gehört die unnötig laut waren bzw. bei denen der Lüfter nach kurzer Zeit Störgeräusche verursacht hat und es deswegen auch zu Reklamationen kam.
Ich finde es jedenfalls bedauerlich dass Seasonic -- die technisch nun mal zu den wirklich guten Netzteilen gehören -- immer so beim Lüfter bzw. der Lüftersteuerung versagen.


----------



## Multithread (6. Juni 2014)

Tyler654 schrieb:


> Ich hatte damals zwei nagelneue X-650 KM3 bei mir. Aus meiner damaligen (Zwischen-)Konfiguration bestehend aus
> 
> - Enermax T.B Silence 120mm als Gehäuselüfter, auf 5V gedrosselt


Seasonic scheint wohl ne massive Streuung zu haben bei den Lüftern, bei mir war der gedrosselte T.B SIlence lauter als  das NT (War, da ich den T.B Silence ausm PC Geworfen habe...).

Hoffen wir mal das sich das bei denn nächsten NT's bessert 
Multirail und guter Lüfter, und dann kann man diese NT's empfehlen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal das sich das bei denn nächsten NT's bessert
> Multirail und guter Lüfter, und dann kann man diese NT's empfehlen.


 
Seasonic wird auch weiterhin Single Rail vermarkten da es der US Markt verlang.
Deutschland muss sich dann mit dem begnügen was hier abfällt.


----------



## sycron17 (6. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Seasonic wird auch weiterhin Single Rail vermarkten da es der US Markt verlang.
> Deutschland muss sich dann mit dem begnügen was hier abfällt.



Thank god we have BeQuiet


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juni 2014)

...und LC-Power *scnr* 
Aber das sind so ziemlich die einzigen dt. Hersteller, die noch was eigenes machen, Multi Rail und sich auf den dt. Markt konzentrieren...


----------



## sycron17 (6. Juni 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...und LC-Power *scnr*
> Aber das sind so ziemlich die einzigen dt. Hersteller, die noch was eigenes machen, Multi Rail und sich auf den dt. Markt konzentrieren...



Sind LC power eigentlich gut??

Hab nochnie eins ausprobiert


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (6. Juni 2014)

sycron17 schrieb:


> Sind LC power eigentlich gut??
> 
> Hab nochnie eins ausprobiert


 
Das LC9550  ist gut. Bis auf 2 JunFu Elkos.


----------



## Jolly91 (6. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe in letzter Zeit einfach zu viele Seasonic Netzteile gesehen bzw. gehört die unnötig laut waren bzw. bei denen der Lüfter nach kurzer Zeit Störgeräusche verursacht hat und es deswegen auch zu Reklamationen kam.
> Ich finde es jedenfalls bedauerlich dass Seasonic -- die technisch nun mal zu den wirklich guten Netzteilen gehören -- immer so beim Lüfter bzw. der Lüftersteuerung versagen.


 
Das stimmt. Nach 1 Jahr durfte mein erstes X-560 wegen Lagerschadens eine Reise zur RMA machen, eine Woche später hatte ich ein neues. 

Aber ich kann bei Seasonic immer noch die Anschlüsse bemängeln, das erste X-560 war Top, beim zweiten muss ich, wenn ich den ATX 12V Stecker raus ziehe aufpassen, das ich nicht den ganzen Slot vom Netzteil herausziehe. Da geht die Verriegelung sehr schwer auf. Und das Kaltstromkabel hält auch so wunderbar am Netzteil, das könnten die doch besser... Beim X-750 KM3 muss man mal den ATX 12V 24pin MB Stecker ins Netzteil reinbringen. 

Technisch ist Seasonic bei mir immer recht herzlichst Willkommen, aber an der Verarbeitung der Verriegelung der Stecker und Adapter müssen die noch arbeiten. Aber wen es einmal eingesteckt ist, kann man 100%ig sicher sein, das die von alleine nicht mehr raus gehen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. Juni 2014)

Also wenn ich mir das ganze hier so durchlese, dann kommen mir doch langsam Zweifel an meinem SeaSonic G-550 PCGH ... Eigentlich bin ich stolz auf das Netzteil weil, 
a) ich eins der 1 Charge bekommen habe
b) SeaSonic Technisch genial ist
c) es das erste Netzteil ist was mich richtig Geld gekostet hat

Aber bei diesem ständigen Multi und Single-Rail und deren Aufteilung hin und her, kommen wir wirklich langsam Zweifel ob ich mit meinem Netzteil überhaupt gut beraten bin. Als ich noch mein Sharkoon WPM600 drinn hatte (welches ich nach 2,5 Jahren gegen mein jetziges getauscht habe), hatte ich noch keine Ahnung von Netzteilen. Nach 2 Wochen Recherche bin ich dann auf die SeaSonic G-Serie gestoßen welche technisch einwandfrei ist, aber nur eben der Lüfter terror macht. Genau in dieser Zeit kam das SeaSonic G-550 PCGH auf den Markt und weil das G-550 schon so gut getestet wurde, dachte ich mache mit den G-550 PCGH nichts verkehrt, weil ja etwas bessere Caps und eben die leiser Lüftersteuerung mit besserem Lüfter.
Wenn ich aber die gesamte Leistung des Netzteils über eine der beiden Rails abrufen kann und wenn ich die Auslösewerte vom Antec Pendant sehe, dann komme ich persönlich zu dem Schluss, dass mir in diesem Fall das "Multi-Rail" nicht wirklich viel bringt  
Irgendwie bekomm ich da nen komisches Gefühl in der Magen gegend ... Und an einen Test der Schutzschaltungen vom G-550 PCGH traut sich ja keiner wirklich ran 

Nun mal die Frage an eine größer Community ...

Das G-550 PCGH behalten, oder doch lieber auf ein "besseres" Multi-Rail Gerät umsteigen ???? Wenn Ja, auf welches ?

Ich möchte den Rechner schon auch *unbeaufsichtigt laufen lassen*. Ständig an und aus macht die Sache nicht besser.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (6. Juni 2014)

Das PCGH verhält sich wie ein Single Rail NT. Ist dennoch gut.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juni 2014)

Naja, ein Netzteil auf Herz und Nieren zu testen,
 erfordert schon eine Menge Equipment.

 Da ist schon mal eine Chroma gefragt,

 nur wer hat so was zu Hause.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. Juni 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Das PCGH verhält sich wie ein Single Rail NT. Ist dennoch gut.


 
 Prima, das sind genau diese Aussagen, die mich hier sitzen lassen und mich dazu veranlassen, genau diese Frage zu stellen 

Aber trotzdem Thx für die Antwort


----------



## thom_cat (6. Juni 2014)

Das G-550 ist Dual-Rail.
Du musst dir da keine Gedanken machen. Es ist technisch top und bei der Leistung funktioniert auch die Absicherung.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Nach 1 Jahr durfte mein erstes X-560 wegen Lagerschadens eine Reise zur RMA machen, eine Woche später hatte ich ein neues.



Der Service von Seasonic ist schon sehr gut. Ich hatte bisher auch noch nie Probleme bei Reklamationen gehabt
Immer wurde alles ohne Meckern ausgetauscht bzw. ersetzt.



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Aber ich kann bei Seasonic immer noch die Anschlüsse bemängeln, das erste X-560 war Top, beim zweiten muss ich, wenn ich den ATX 12V Stecker raus ziehe aufpassen, das ich nicht den ganzen Slot vom Netzteil herausziehe. Da geht die Verriegelung sehr schwer auf. Und das Kaltstromkabel hält auch so wunderbar am Netzteil, das könnten die doch besser... Beim X-750 KM3 muss man mal den ATX 12V 24pin MB Stecker ins Netzteil reinbringen.



Das hast du bei anderen Netzteilen auch.
Teilweise sitzen die Haltenasen am Stecker so fest bzw. lassen sich kaum entlasten um den Stecker problemlos herausziehen zu können.
Ist also nicht ein Seasonic only Problem.



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Technisch ist Seasonic bei mir immer recht herzlichst Willkommen, aber an der Verarbeitung der Verriegelung der Stecker und Adapter müssen die noch arbeiten. Aber wen es einmal eingesteckt ist, kann man 100%ig sicher sein, das die von alleine nicht mehr raus gehen.


 
Beim P10 finde ich das Lüftergitter lustig. 
Das kannst du leicht bis zum Lüfter eindrücken. 
Bei einem so teuren Netzteil hätte ich doch etwas mehr Stabilität erwartet. 
Aber wie ich es schon immer mal gesagt habe: Das perfekte Netzteil ist mir noch nicht begegnet. Ich kritisiere hier und da immer. Mal mehr und mal weniger.



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir das ganze hier so durchlese, dann kommen mir doch langsam Zweifel an meinem SeaSonic G-550 PCGH ... Eigentlich bin ich stolz auf das Netzteil weil,
> a) ich eins der 1 Charge bekommen habe
> b) SeaSonic Technisch genial ist
> c) es das erste Netzteil ist was mich richtig Geld gekostet hat



Keine Sorge. Das Seasonic ist schon i.O. und die 12 Volt Leitung wird auch überwacht.



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Aber bei diesem ständigen Multi und Single-Rail und deren Aufteilung hin und her, kommen wir wirklich langsam Zweifel ob ich mit meinem Netzteil überhaupt gut beraten bin. Als ich noch mein Sharkoon WPM600 drinn hatte (welches ich nach 2,5 Jahren gegen mein jetziges getauscht habe), hatte ich noch keine Ahnung von Netzteilen. Nach 2 Wochen Recherche bin ich dann auf die SeaSonic G-Serie gestoßen welche technisch einwandfrei ist, aber nur eben der Lüfter terror macht. Genau in dieser Zeit kam das SeaSonic G-550 PCGH auf den Markt und weil das G-550 schon so gut getestet wurde, dachte ich mache mit den G-550 PCGH nichts verkehrt, weil ja etwas bessere Caps und eben die leiser Lüftersteuerung mit besserem Lüfter.
> Wenn ich aber die gesamte Leistung des Netzteils über eine der beiden Rails abrufen kann und wenn ich die Auslösewerte vom Antec Pendant sehe, dann komme ich persönlich zu dem Schluss, dass mir in diesem Fall das "Multi-Rail" nicht wirklich viel bringt
> Irgendwie bekomm ich da nen komisches Gefühl in der Magen gegend ... Und an einen Test der Schutzschaltungen vom G-550 PCGH traut sich ja keiner wirklich ran



Beim G Modell machen sich die PCIe Stecker über beiden Schienen breit und sind so abgesichert dass du die gesamte Leistung auch über eine Schiene abrufen kannst.
Daher auch der Spruch mit dem dass es sich wie ein Single Rail Netzteil verhält.
Ich persönlich finde die Lösung auch nicht gut aber bei Seasonic ist zumindest ein Sicherungschip drin der das absichert. Bei anderen Netzteilen hast du das nicht.



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Nun mal die Frage an eine größer Community ...
> 
> Das G-550 PCGH behalten, oder doch lieber auf ein "besseres" Multi-Rail Gerät umsteigen ???? Wenn Ja, auf welches ?
> 
> Ich möchte den Rechner schon auch *unbeaufsichtigt laufen lassen*. Ständig an und aus macht die Sache nicht besser.



Behalten das Seasonic. Das ist schon ganz gut.
Willst du ein besseres müsstest du wiederum noch mehr Geld ausgeben.


----------



## Jolly91 (6. Juni 2014)

Ich würde das Netzteil behalten. Zumal die Stromstärke auf der 12V Schiene nicht all zu hoch ist.


----------



## MasterBade (6. Juni 2014)

Sagt mal ich überlege mein Netzteil aus Alters Gründen zu tauschen. 

Derzeit ist ein bequiet e5 600watt von Anfang 2007 verbaut. Bisher hat es allerdings nie Probleme gemacht, nur weiß ich nicht wie es sich im Alter verhält. Habe jetzt meine Grafikkarte von einer gtx 570 auf eine r9 290 umgerüstet... 

Was würdet ihr empfehlen? 
Umrüsten, ja oder nein? 
Wenn ja, welches Netzteil? 

Aktuell verbaut ist:
2500k @ 4,5 Ghz
Powercolor R9 290
Asus P8P67
2 Module DDR 3 ram
Asus xonar essence stx
4 120mm Lüfter 
1 DVD Brenner 
Alles wassergekühlt 

Danke euch im voraus für eure Tipps 

Gruß, 
André


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2014)

Auf jeden Fall austauschen. Das E5 ist sehr alt und war neu nicht so gut.

Was für ein Budget hast du denn?


----------



## Monsjo (6. Juni 2014)

Wenn das Geld da ist, ein P10 550W.


----------



## MasterBade (6. Juni 2014)

Budget dachte ich an maximal 120 euronen...

//Edit 
Was ist mit den Power Zone Netzteilen? Nicht empfehlenswert?


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2014)

Bei dem budget klar das P10 mit 550 Watt.

Power Zone ist Single Rail und nur Bronze. Nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## MasterBade (6. Juni 2014)

Okay, super danke


----------



## micha1006 (6. Juni 2014)

Würde eher zum Seasonic X 650W greifen (80Plus Gold) und derzeit im Angebot bei Mindfactory für 117€ ! Ist nen Single Rail,Vollmodular und Flüsterleise (kann auch auf Hybridbetrieb umgestellt werden) !
Definitiv eines der besten Netzteile derzeit und würde ich auch klar dem P10 550W vorziehen (zumal das Seasonic noch günstiger ist,mehr Leistung hat und weitaus bessere Lötstellen als beim Dark Power!).
Kann natürlich sein das ich viel erzähle wenn der Tag lang ist,deshalb kannst du gerne den Test nachlesen !

Im Goldrausch: Effiziente Netzteile, nicht nur für Gamer - Gold is a Gamer


----------



## Monsjo (6. Juni 2014)

Und warum sollte man es dem P10 vorziehen? Singlerail und Vollmodularität sind beides Nachteile.


----------



## MasterBade (6. Juni 2014)

Mmm, laut dem singlerail, multirail thread dachte ich auch eher das singlerail nicht so prickelnd sein kann, wenn es drauf ankommt... Zumal der PC auch läuft, wenn ich am Wochenende mal nicht da bin...


----------



## Monsjo (6. Juni 2014)

Wie gesagt, das P10 ist das beste Netzteil in dem Preisbereich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juni 2014)

micha1006 schrieb:


> Ist nen Single Rail,Vollmodular und Flüsterleise (kann auch auf Hybridbetrieb umgestellt werden) !


 warum ist das abhanden sein eines Schutzes ein Vorteil? Und warum ists ein Vorteil, wenn man Kabel, die man eh braucht, abnehmen könnte??


----------



## Framinator (6. Juni 2014)

Das P10 Pro ist das beste Netzteil das ich jemals hatte. Der Lüfter läuft konstant seine Runden den juckt das nicht ob schwere Last anliegt oder nicht. Round about 600. Also ich finde das geil. Keine Störgeräusche (bisher, muss noch lange in Betrieb bleiben mal schauen) aber bisher einfach Top Teil. Die 550W Version.


----------



## MasterBade (6. Juni 2014)

Sind doch auch die eigenen silent wings verbaut?  Die sollen ja auch recht leise sein


----------



## Framinator (6. Juni 2014)

Ja. Natürlich. Und Stefan Payne wird das wohl alles bestätigen können.


----------



## Monsjo (6. Juni 2014)

MasterBade schrieb:


> Sind doch auch die eigenen silent wings verbaut?  Die sollen ja auch recht leise sein


 
Meiner Meinung nach ist es fast unhörbar, leiser geht es eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juni 2014)

MasterBade schrieb:


> Sind doch auch die eigenen silent wings verbaut?  Die sollen ja auch recht leise sein


Korrekt


Monsjo schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist es fast unhörbar, leiser geht es eigentlich nicht.


 Meiner Meinung nach geht es schon noch leiser.
Aber diese basiert auf Ohr am Netteil dran...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Juni 2014)

passiv ist immer leiser.


----------



## Framinator (6. Juni 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach braucht ein leistungstarkes Netzteil immer Luft da geht nichts passiv. Und über 500 nenne ich leistungsstark. Das P10 ist einfach nur Perfekt. So gut und trotzdem so leise. Da muss es schon an die Kotzgrenze gehen damit die Lüfter mal aufdrehen.


----------



## Monsjo (6. Juni 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> passiv ist immer leiser.


 
Und bringt mehr Nachteile als Vorteile.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juni 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> passiv ist immer leiser.


 ...nur vom Luftgeräusch her...

Es ist ja eben gerade nicht so, dass nur mechanische Bauteile krach machen...


----------



## Framinator (6. Juni 2014)

Sehr richtig. Ich hab schon fiepende Netzteile gehört einen Raum weiter. Sehr unangenehm. Hab halt gute Ohren. Also Nachts geschlossens Fenster, angebliches leises Teil und das Fiepen war lauter als der Lüfter. Sowas gibts wirklich! Die Elektronik kann lauter sein als ein Lüfter. Und das ist ein absolutes NOGO für mich.

Beim P10 bin ich bisher absolut total zufrieden. So muss das sein. Passt halt das Gesamtpaket.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Juni 2014)

hab ja nicht behauptet dass passiv geraeuschlos ist, aber elektronikfiepen kann mit und ohne luefter da sein


----------



## Framinator (7. Juni 2014)

Beim P10 550W das ich hab hör ich keine Elektronik selbst mit dem Ohr nah dran und den Lüfter irgendwie garnicht. Ich hab nen Fractal R4 PCGH Edition 2 Silent Wings 140er da drinne auf 5 V. Es ist sehr sehr sehr leise da beim Netzteil.

Und ich rede von geschlossenes Fenster und absolute Ruhe. Meine Graka ist mit mit 2 Coolink Swift2 ausgestattet (Morpheus kühlt) ebenfalls 5V. Das ist schon ne beachtliche Leistung von BQ das muss man mal sagen.

Hab gerade den Geräuschcheck gemacht. Fenster zu und ich lebe auf dem Land.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach geht es schon noch leiser.
> Aber diese basiert auf Ohr am Netteil dran...



Mal abwarten wenn das P11 auf den Markt kommt ob BeQuiet da noch was rausholen kann.
Aber 0,1 Sone ist wahrscheinlich nicht zu unterbieten alleine deshalb weil im Testlabor zum Messen schon 0,1 Sone herrschen. 



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> passiv ist immer leiser.



Das ist leider nicht korrekt.
Ich hatte schon ein paar Fanless Netzteile die du gehört hast.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> hab ja nicht behauptet dass passiv geraeuschlos ist, aber elektronikfiepen kann mit und ohne luefter da sein


 
Du behauptest dass Fanless immer leiser ist und das ist eben ein Irrglaube.
Wenn du Elektronikgeräusche hast die 0,2 Sone ausmachen ist es lauter als das P10 mit seinem 0,1 Sone.


----------



## sycron17 (7. Juni 2014)

Hatte selbst ein seasonic x series 
Bessergesagt den 850er

Der hat mir meine hardware wortwörtlich gegrillt

Eins nachdem ander, verabschiedeten sich meine komponenten
Wie bei meinem kollegen

Seit ich zu P10 gewechselt habe gab es ruhe mit den komponenten

Zuerst dachte ich es wären die komponenten aber soviel aufs mal kann kein zufall sein 

Daher P10 auf jeden 

Und auf wunsch kannste sogar auf singlerail umschalten


----------



## Jolly91 (7. Juni 2014)

Es gibt doch überall schwarze Schafe. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/336909-enermax-platimax-brennt.html

Und Vollmodular hat schon seine Berechtigung, zumal man das 24pin ATX Kabel tauschen kann, wenn es mal beschädigt ist. Aber das ist kein Vor-, oder Nachteil.

Mir hat damals ein Enermax Liberty meine dazumals 2 1/2 Jahre alte 8800GTS 640mb gegrillt.


----------



## Monsjo (7. Juni 2014)

Da Enermax bei CWT produzieren lässt, ist das keine Überraschung.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Und Vollmodular hat schon seine Berechtigung, zumal man das 24pin ATX Kabel tauschen kann, wenn es mal beschädigt ist.


 
Durch Voll Modular hast du einfach noch eine weitere Fehlerquelle die nicht sein muss.
Und das 24 Pin Kabel brauchst du sowieso immer.


----------



## ebastler (7. Juni 2014)

Man kann ohne Garantierverlust sleeven...


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Man kann ohne Garantierverlust sleeven...


 
Und dann steckst du das Kabel ins Netzteil ein und dann pufft es weil du was falsch gemacht hast und willst dann ein neues Netzteil haben?


----------



## ebastler (7. Juni 2014)

Ich wage zu behaupten, das ich die Fähigkeiten habe, so was zu machen, ohne das Netzteil kaputtzumachen...

Wenn ich die Kabel sleeve, alles geht perfekt, und nach nem Monat fliegt mein NT in die Luft, dann kann ich das Vollmodulare mit dem originalen Kabelsatz einschicken, und den gesleevten da behalten.
Bei einem Teilmodularen darf ich ein Neues kaufen.


----------



## -sori- (7. Juni 2014)

Es gibt ja auch Verlängerungen...


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2014)

Und genau aus dem Grund haben die Hersteller Voll modulte Netzteile entwickelt.
Sie haben eine weitere Fehlerquelle in Kauf genommen und produzieren die Geräte ohne Mehrkosten aber verlangen dann mehr dafür weil sie das als "Feature" verkaufen.
Schöne heile Netzteil Welt.


----------



## ebastler (7. Juni 2014)

Ändert nichts daran, dass ich Vollmodular wegen diesem Aspekt als Pluspunkt einstufe.
In meinem baldigen Gehäuse bin ich schon froh, wenn ich so alle Kabel verlegt krieg, von Verlängerungen fang ich gar nicht erst an 

Ne andere Frage: ich habe das e9 480CM. Gibts dafür irgendwo die PCIe Kabel als "Ersatzteile"? Die Kabel zur GraKa sind die Einzigen, die man in meinem Case wirklich sieht, und die würd ich recht gern sleeven...


----------



## Hibble (7. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und genau aus dem Grund haben die Hersteller Voll modulte Netzteile entwickelt.
> Sie haben eine weitere Fehlerquelle in Kauf genommen und produzieren die Geräte ohne Mehrkosten aber verlangen dann mehr dafür weil sie das als "Feature" verkaufen.


 
Tellerrand und so..

Schon mal gemerkt, dass Corsair z.B. Kabelsätze anbietet, sodass man alle Kabel gegen Einzeln-Gesleevte in einer bestimmten Farbe wechseln kann? Das macht bei günstigen Netzteilen deshalb zwar weniger Sinn, wer aber mehr als 100€ allein fürs Netzteil ausgibt und bestimmte Kabel braucht, für den ist das sicherlich interessant.


----------



## keinnick (7. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und genau aus dem Grund haben die Hersteller Voll modulte Netzteile entwickelt.
> Sie haben eine weitere Fehlerquelle in Kauf genommen und produzieren die Geräte ohne Mehrkosten aber verlangen dann mehr dafür weil sie das als "Feature" verkaufen.
> Schöne heile Netzteil Welt.



 Solange es Leute gibt, die es kaufen und der Meinung sind, das ist ein Pluspunkt sehe ich da keine Problem. Der Markt scheint es ja zu wollen, sonst würden es die Hersteller nicht anbieten.


----------



## eXquisite (7. Juni 2014)

> Tellerrand und so..
> 
> Schon mal gemerkt, dass Corsair z.B. Kabelsätze anbietet, sodass man alle Kabel gegen Einzeln-Gesleevte in einer bestimmten Farbe wechseln kann? Das macht bei günstigen Netzteilen deshalb zwar weniger Sinn, wer aber mehr als 100€ allein fürs Netzteil ausgibt und bestimmte Kabel braucht, für den ist das sicherlich interessant.



Ändert nichts daran, das die Netzteile mehr als Suboptimal sind, könnte man die AXi Serie wenigstens auf ein vernünftiges Multirail Netzteil mit gegenstromüberwachung Programmieren, wäre es sogar brauchbar. Lässt aber leider die schlechte Software nicht zu und daher werkeln die Dinger als Singelrail. Da kannst du noch so schöne Kabel haben, wenn sie abfackeln hat es dir nichts gebracht 

Ich finde E-Bastler hat da schon recht, sleeven ist echt ne gute Option mit Vollmodular, trotzdem lässt sich der ATX auch so gut sleeven und man sieht ihn ja nicht unter einer Netzteilabdeckung, ggf. eben eine Verlängerung oder einfach nur ab einer bestimmten stelle sleeven und die sleeves drüberstülpen vom Anschluss aus.

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ne andere Frage: ich habe das e9 480CM. Gibts dafür irgendwo die PCIe Kabel als "Ersatzteile"? Die Kabel zur GraKa sind die Einzigen, die man in meinem Case wirklich sieht, und die würd ich recht gern sleeven...


 
Frag mal bei BeQuiet nach.



Hibble schrieb:


> Tellerrand und so..
> 
> Schon mal gemerkt, dass Corsair z.B. Kabelsätze anbietet, sodass man alle Kabel gegen Einzeln-Gesleevte in einer bestimmten Farbe wechseln kann? Das macht bei günstigen Netzteilen deshalb zwar weniger Sinn, wer aber mehr als 100€ allein fürs Netzteil ausgibt und bestimmte Kabel braucht, für den ist das sicherlich interessant.



Ja genau. Corsair zieht den Leuten extra noch Geld aus der Tasche.
Das nennt man Marktwirtschaft. 
Schaffe einen Bedarf und bediene diesen dann gleich. So steigert man die Gewinne.



keinnick schrieb:


> Solange es Leute gibt, die es kaufen und der Meinung sind, das ist ein Pluspunkt sehe ich da keine Problem. Der Markt scheint es ja zu wollen, sonst würden es die Hersteller nicht anbieten.


 
Die Hersteller machen auch Dinge um den Gewinn zu maximieren und nicht weil es User super finden.
Die User finden es dann meist super wenn die Hersteller die Werbetrommel kräftig rühren und das alles zu "unverzichtbaren Features" erklären.


----------



## ebastler (7. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Frag mal bei BeQuiet nach.


Werd ich machen, danke 
Wenn es geht, mal ich die Stecker an der GPU schwarz an, und sleeve jede ader schön einfarbig schwarz. Ändert nicht viel, aber immerhin


----------



## eXquisite (7. Juni 2014)

> Die Hersteller machen auch Dinge um den Gewinn zu maximieren und nicht weil es User super finden.
> Die User finden es dann meist super wenn die Hersteller die Werbetrommel kräftig rühren und das alles zu "unverzichtbaren Features" erklären.



Siehe Enermax CWT Schund.

Ich bin zwar nicht wie Threshold ewig bei Netzteilen dabei, kann dir aber dennoch sagen, da kommen Leute bei uns in Laden und fragen ob wir Modulare Netzteile mit 800 Watt+ mit Beleuchtung haben, da es sowas im Internet auch gibt.
Wer zum Teufel braucht ein beleuchtetes Netzteil? Ich blick da einfach nicht durch.

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Werd ich machen, danke
> Wenn es geht, mal ich die Stecker an der GPU schwarz an, und sleeve jede ader schön einfarbig schwarz. Ändert nicht viel, aber immerhin


 
Mein Tipp.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (7. Juni 2014)

XD

Für den Stecker hab ich genau das vor, aber die Kabel will ich etwas eleganter machen


----------



## Hibble (7. Juni 2014)

Das war ein *Beispiel*. Was hat das nun bitte mit Single-Rail und Co. zu tun?
Es gibt eben Leute, für die die Kabelausstattung einfach entscheidend ist. Nur weil ihr andere Prioritäten habt, müsst ihr nicht gleich von euch auf andere schleißen.

Du glaubst ja nicht wie viele Leute sich allein durch die blauen PCIe-Stecker von den bq P10 abschrecken lassen. Lese ich immer wieder in Foren..



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja genau. Corsair zieht den Leuten extra noch Geld aus der Tasche.
> Das nennt man Marktwirtschaft.
> Schaffe einen Bedarf und bediene diesen dann gleich. So steigert man die Gewinne.


Inwiefern ziehen die einem Geld aus der Tasche, wenn alle Kabel beim Netzteil enthalten sind, die man braucht?

Du denkst also so Netzteile wie das Bitfenix Fury wären die bessere Alternative? Da zahlt man sehr viel für das Netzteil aufgrund der Kabel, bekommt aber nur Mittelklasse-Technik.


----------



## eXquisite (7. Juni 2014)

> Inwiefern ziehen die einem Geld aus der Tasche, wenn alle Kabel beim Netzteil enthalten sind, die man braucht?
> 
> Du denkst also so Netzteile wie das Bitfenix Fury wären die bessere Alternative? Da zahlt man sehr viel für das Netzteil aufgrund der Kabel, bekommt aber nur Mittelklasse-Technik.



Nein, ich glaube Threshold denkt genauso wie ich, es gibt einfach garkeine Alternativen, bzw. garkeine Geräte bei denen sowas brauchbar umgesetzt wurde und wenn man bunte Kabel braucht, dann soll man diese bei einem Vernünftigen Netzteil selber machen, denn die nechbestellbaren Kabel sind auch nicht so das wahre bei Corsair.


----------



## coroc (7. Juni 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ne andere Frage: ich habe das e9 480CM. Gibts dafür irgendwo die PCIe Kabel als "Ersatzteile"? Die Kabel zur GraKa sind die Einzigen, die man in meinem Case wirklich sieht, und die würd ich recht gern sleeven...


 Zumindest für die DarkPower-Reihe gibt es sowas, und die Kabel sind meines Wissens nach die selben.

Hab grad mal ne Mail von BQ rausgesucht, ich hatte nämlich auchmal angefragt.



> [FONT=&quot]Sehr geehrter Herr coroc,[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]herzlichen Dank, dass Sie mit dem [/FONT][FONT=&quot]be[/FONT][FONT=&quot]quiet[/FONT][FONT=&quot]!  Service Kontakt aufgenommen haben.[/FONT]
> 
> ...


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2014)

Hibble schrieb:


> Inwiefern ziehen die einem Geld aus der Tasche, wenn alle Kabel beim Netzteil enthalten sind, die man braucht?
> 
> Du denkst also so Netzteile wie das Bitfenix Fury wären die bessere Alternative? Da zahlt man sehr viel für das Netzteil aufgrund der Kabel, bekommt aber nur Mittelklasse-Technik.


 
Du kaufst ein Netzteil und willst andere Kabel haben. Die bestellst du nach und dadurch entstehen neue Kosten.
Ich selbst würde eher Verlängerungen kaufen -- was ich bei mir auch habe -- und gut.
Ich spare mir das ganze Gebastel -- wozu ich auch keine Lust mehr habe -- und kann die Verlängerungen beim nächsten Netzteil einfach weiter nutzen.


----------



## Shadow Complex (7. Juni 2014)

Kann man diese Verlängerung irgendwo für umme kaufen? Oder entstehen da zusätzliche Kosten?

Wer Sonderwünsche, wie eben farbige Kabel, haben möchte, der musste schon immer und überall, nicht nur bei Netzteilen mehr zahlen, als derjenige der die Standardaustattung haben möchte.
Ist das bei Autoherstellern auch nur eine Masche den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen, weil es Optionen gibt? Absofort werden alle Hersteller mit konfigurierbaren Autos von mir gemieden, weil das ja schon fast an kriminelle Handlungen grenzt.

Man sieht auch gut, deine Sätze fangen alle mit Ich an. Es ist schön, dass es dir so geht und du dieser oder jener Meinung bist, das musst du aber nicht auf die gesamte Menschheit projezieren. Es gibt Leute die wollen farbige Kabelsätze und es gibt Hersteller die einem diese bieten. Wer vorher da war, der Wunsch oder das Produkt ist schnell geklärt. Ich geh mal ganz stark von einem Market Pull, denn einem Technology Push aus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juni 2014)

coroc schrieb:


> Zumindest für die DarkPower-Reihe gibt es sowas, und die Kabel sind meines Wissens nach die selben.


 Laufwerke ja, PCIe erst ab der 10er Serie...


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Kann man diese Verlängerung irgendwo für umme kaufen? Oder entstehen da zusätzliche Kosten?


 
Soll das jetzt witzig sein?
Natürlich kosten die was aber ich kauf dir nur 1x und die reichen für jedes andere Netzteil solange sich keine Spezifikationen ändern aus.


----------



## Shadow Complex (7. Juni 2014)

Ja soll es. Auch ein wenig sarkastisch.

Und einer meiner Sätze in einem anderen Thread bezüglich das ewig haltbare Netzteile wäre möglich, blabla, geplante Obsoleszenz, blabla, die Netzteilhersteller, diese Schweine, usw...

"Halten die Kondensatoren dann auch für immer?" woraufhin mir dann ellenlang erklärt wurde, dass dem nicht so ist:

Schon mal von rhetorischen Fragen gehört? Das sollte sarkastisch sein. Ich weiß kommt leider im Internet nicht gut rüber.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Ja soll es.


 
Und das sagst du weil?


----------



## Monsjo (7. Juni 2014)

@Shadow Complex 
Es gibt dafür extra einen Smiley, nämlich den hier: 
Wenn du den nicht benutzt musst du dich nicht wundern.


----------



## Jolly91 (7. Juni 2014)

Aber irgendwie stimmt es schon, was ich mit dem 24pin Stecker schon erlebt habe, da ist es mir schon fast lieber, der wäre fix dran, und fertig. Zumal man beim Einbau des Netzteil an der hinteren oberen Stelle so und so nicht immer ordentlich zu den Anschlüssen hin kommt.


----------



## micha1006 (7. Juni 2014)

Liest du auch mal was ich schreibe ? 
100W mehr Leistung,günstiger,bessere Verarbeitung,7 Jahre Garantie und bessere Messwerte,höherer Wirkungsgrad (fast Platinum) mal nur um ein paar Vorteile zu nennen. Vollmodularität Nachteil ? 
Außerdem würde ich Seasonic NTs aus der X-Serie jedem BeQuiet NT vorziehen !


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Juni 2014)

> 100W mehr Leistung,günstiger,bessere Verarbeitung, höherer Wirkungsgrad (fast Platinum) mal nur um ein  paar Vorteile zu nennen.


Wenn du die 100W aber nicht benötigst? Dann dimensionierst du ja noch mehr über, als das z.B. mit einem 550W P10 bei einem Durchschnitssystem eh schon der Fall ist.
Den minimalen Wirkungsgrad kannst du dir schenken. Da du das Ding noch ungünstiger als das P10 auslastest hast du davon, insbesondere im Idle, gar nichts.



> Vollmodularität Nachteil ?


So Dinge wie den ATX- Strang, PCIe&Co. brauchst du doch eh. Wieso willst du sowas denn abmachen? Dazu haben die Buchsen nen höheren Widerstand als durchgehendes Kabel und du hast eine potenzielle Fehlerquelle mehr.


> Außerdem würde ich Seasonic NTs aus der X-Serie jedem BeQuiet NT vorziehen !


Ich nicht. Die BQ! sind nämlich (in ähnlicher Preisklasse) auch sehr gut (außer Powerzone/L8+E9 mit 500W+) und vor allem leise.


----------



## micha1006 (7. Juni 2014)

Bei der X-Serie sind die Kontakte goldbeschichtet,soviel zum Thema Übergangswiderstand. Wer mal nen defektes 24 Pin Kabel wechseln mußte oder einschicken bei Garantiefall weiss was das für nen Spass macht !
Den AtX Strang braucht man eh,das stimmt,aber die Anzahl der PCIe KAbel  kann man durchaus auf die nötige Zahl reduzieren die man benötigt !
Und schon alleine die bessere Verarbeitung bei Seasonic wäre für mich bei gleichen Preis der Kaufgrund ! Auch die 650W sind für mich Kaufentscheidend,vielleicht will man mal SLi/Crossfire betreiben oder diverse andere Stromfresser noch dazu kaufen,besser mehr als zu wenig. Wer dann heult wegen der 10€ höheren Stromrechnung im Jahr sollte sich eh lieber nen Handheld mit integrierten Taschenrechner zulegen !

Irgendwie sind hier nur BeQuiet FanBoys unterwegs,wo doch jedes Kind weiss das Enermax und Seasonic die Marken sind in Sachen Netzteil ! Ich will nicht BeQuiet schlecht reden,aber es ist wohl bekannt wer die besten Netzteile baut,selber produziert und entwickelt (ja das ist Seasonic  ) und nicht einfach auf nur die Elektronik von FSP kaufen tut und es modifiziert mit seinen Ideen.

Hab selber nen BeQuiet Straight Power E9 580W in meinem 2ten PC und bin zufrieden,aber man muss auch immer in der Preisklasse schauen und da ist mit 117€ das X 650 einfach das beste NT !
Das kann man auch in etlichen Tests googlen !


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Juni 2014)

micha1006 schrieb:


> Irgendwie sind hier nur BeQuiet FanBoys,wo doch jedes Kind weiss das Enermax und Seasonic die Marken sind in Sachen Netzteil !


 
Seitdem Enermax bei CWT bauen lässt, sind die mit Vorsicht zu geniessen.

P.S.: Die größeren P10 ab 850(?)W kommen von SeaSonic, nicht von FSP


----------



## micha1006 (7. Juni 2014)

DAs weiss ich auch mit Enermax,allerdings wären die Top-Modelle der Platimax Serie angeblich immer noch bei Enermax direkt.
Seasonic glaub ich sind auch die einzigsten die nur NTs bauen,Enermax hat zwar auch gute Lüfter im LED-Fan Bereich und mittelmäßige Cases,aber sie spüren warscheinlich auch den Kostendruck mittlerweile,
dazu soll es Patentstreit mit Seasonic geben.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Juni 2014)

micha1006 schrieb:


> DAs weiss ich auch mit Enermax,allerdings wären die Top-Modelle der Platimax Serie angeblich immer noch bei Enermax direkt.


 

Wie soll dass denn gehen?

Enermax hat die Fabrik verkauft

Enermax lässt alle Netzteile fremdfertigen - ComputerBase


----------



## Legacyy (7. Juni 2014)

micha1006 schrieb:


> Und schon alleine die bessere Verarbeitung bei Seasonic wäre für mich bei gleichen Preis der Kaufgrund !


Bessere Verarbeitung? Mal die Arbeit von FSP angeguckt? Ist die soo viel schlechter?


micha1006 schrieb:


> Auch die 650W sind für mich Kaufentscheidend,vielleicht will man mal SLi/Crossfire betreiben oder diverse andere Stromfresser noch dazu kaufen,besser mehr als zu wenig. Wer dann heult wegen der 10€ höheren Stromrechnung im Jahr sollte sich eh lieber nen Handheld mit integrierten Taschenrechner zulegen !


Könnte, vielleicht, eventuell, möglicherweile, in der Theorie.....
Man kauft fürs hier und jetzt und nicht irgendwelche Hirngespinste, die man gerade hat.



micha1006 schrieb:


> Irgendwie sind hier nur BeQuiet FanBoys unterwegs,wo doch jedes Kind weiss das Enermax und Seasonic die Marken sind in Sachen Netzteil ! Ich will nicht BeQuiet schlecht reden,aber es ist wohl bekannt wer die besten Netzteile baut,selber produziert und entwickelt (ja das ist Seasonic  ) und nicht einfach auf nur die Elektronik von FSP kaufen tut und es modifiziert mit seinen Ideen.


 Enermax ist, seitdem andere fertigen, nicht mehr empfehlenswert.
Seasonic baut meist nur SingleFail Zeugs und Semi-Passiz Dinger sind auch ziemlich miserabel.
Der "beste" (qualitativ hochwertigste) Hersteller ist übrigens Delta.



micha1006 schrieb:


> Hab selber nen BeQuiet Straight Power E9 580W in meinem 2ten PC und bin zufrieden,aber man muss auch immer in der Preisklasse schauen und da ist mit 117€ das X 650 einfach das beste NT !
> Das kann man auch in etlichen Tests googlen !


 Den Schrott haste im PC? Mein Beileid...

Das X650 ist True SingleRail, semi-passiv und vollmodular und daher ziemlich miserabel.
Anständige Modelle wären z.B. die hier:
Enermax Revolution87+ 650W ATX 2.4 (ERV650AWT-G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.31 (P10-650W/BN201) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## -sori- (7. Juni 2014)

Naja, die X-Serie gehört zu den einzigen Semi-passiven, die eigentlich als Fanless konzipiert wurden.


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Juni 2014)

Wegen Aufräumarbeiten geschlossen.

EDIT

Der Thread ist wieder offen. ich habe die Diskussion ab einer bestimmten Stelle gekappt und schlage vor, dass sich hier alle (!) Beteiligten wieder in Richtung Sachlichkeit bewegen. Es ist auch keinesfalls hilfreich, wenn man eine ohnehin schon angespannte Diskussion mit weiteren Provokationen, wie Troll-Unterstellungen anheizt.
*
B2T*


----------



## sycron17 (7. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und genau aus dem Grund haben die Hersteller Voll modulte Netzteile entwickelt.
> Sie haben eine weitere Fehlerquelle in Kauf genommen und produzieren die Geräte ohne Mehrkosten aber verlangen dann mehr dafür weil sie das als "Feature" verkaufen.
> Schöne heile Netzteil Welt.



Darum bin ich froh das bei bequiet der cpu und mainboard stecker festveerbaut ist


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juni 2014)

micha1006 schrieb:


> Liest du auch mal was ich schreibe ?


Ja, tun wir. Du auch was wir schreiben?




micha1006 schrieb:


> Vollmodularität Nachteil ?


Ja, unnötige Fehlerquelle. Kostet mehr. Bringt nix.



micha1006 schrieb:


> Außerdem würde ich Seasonic NTs aus der X-Serie jedem BeQuiet NT vorziehen !


 Auch den be quiets, die wo von Seasonic kommen?


----------



## eXquisite (7. Juni 2014)

Ach du kacke, fangen wir mal an:


> Bei der X-Serie sind die Kontakte goldbeschichtet,soviel zum Thema Übergangswiderstand.


Haben ASRock Boards auch, ziehst du sie deswegen z.B. Gigabyte oder MSI vor? Nein! Zudem ist die Plattform Singelrail und Goldbeschichtete Kontakte biegen kein verkacktes Netzteil wieder grade.



> Wer mal nen defektes 24 Pin Kabel wechseln mußte oder einschicken bei Garantiefall weiss was das für nen Spass macht !


Hatte ich schon, EVGA hat mir ersatz geschickt, ich habe meins hingeschickt hatte es nach 5 Tagen wieder, selbes sollte bei BQ auch so sein, solange man kein Corsair und Co kauft geht das recht Fix.



> Den AtX Strang braucht man eh,das stimmt,aber die Anzahl der PCIe KAbel kann man durchaus auf die nötige Zahl reduzieren die man benötigt !


Machen BQ und Antec doch!



> Und schon alleine die bessere Verarbeitung bei Seasonic wäre für mich bei gleichen Preis der Kaufgrund !


FSP ist gleich auf, zudem haben die genauso viel Schrott, siehe M12II.



> Auch die 650W sind für mich Kaufentscheidend,vielleicht will man mal SLi/Crossfire betreiben oder diverse andere Stromfresser noch dazu kaufen,besser mehr als zu wenig. Wer dann heult wegen der 10€ höheren Stromrechnung im Jahr sollte sich eh lieber nen Handheld mit integrierten Taschenrechner zulegen !


Für CF und SLI solltest du aber gerne 4 Rails haben und die bietet dein genanntes ach so tolles Seasonic nicht! Antec und BQ tuhen das oO



> Irgendwie sind hier nur BeQuiet FanBoys unterwegs,wo doch jedes Kind weiss das Enermax und Seasonic die Marken sind in Sachen Netzteil ! Ich will nicht BeQuiet schlecht reden,aber es ist wohl bekannt wer die besten Netzteile baut,selber produziert und entwickelt (ja das ist Seasonic  ) und nicht einfach auf nur die Elektronik von FSP kaufen tut und es modifiziert mit seinen Ideen.


Nein! Das ist DELTA ELECTRONICS! Seasonic ist da im Mittelfeld mit FSP, siehe Aurum Serie, und auf diese sehr guten FSP Netzteile setzt BQ nen geile Lüfter, wo ist das Problem? Zudem bin ich ein Antec Fanboy!



> Hab selber nen BeQuiet Straight Power E9 580W in meinem 2ten PC und bin zufrieden,aber man muss auch immer in der Preisklasse schauen und da ist mit 117€ das X 650 einfach das beste NT !
> Das kann man auch in etlichen Tests googlen !


Warum kaufst du dir den Gruppenregulierten Schrott? Der ist nur bis 500 Watt geil! Nein, das X650 ist Elektroschrott! 54 Ampere auf einer Rail, heißt es ist ein Schweißbrenner, mit 50 Ampere schweiß ich mein Rennrad!
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ist das beste Netzteil bis 120 Euro, liefer mehr Strom als dein Seasonic, hat 4 Rails und ist leiser.

Gruß


----------



## Jolly91 (7. Juni 2014)

Und ein Be Quiet P10 850W hat vier 12V Rail´s, wovon zwei je 45A haben, ist das jetzt auch ein Schweißgerät.

Für mich ist das Thema überhaupt uninteressant, weil es völlig nonsense ist, und überbewertet wird. Da können wir bis zum jüngsten Gericht diskutieren.

Wobei, wozu brauche ich Lüfteranschlüsse bei einem Netzteil, da hole ich mir eine Lüftersteuerung, oder geh via Molex Stecker hin und gut ist. Das gäbe für meinen Geschmack ein Kabel Chaos. Aber ich kann da nicht viel sagen, da ich noch kein solch ein Netzteil hatte.


----------



## eXquisite (7. Juni 2014)

> Und ein Be Quiet P10 850W hat vier 12V Rail´s, wovon zwei je 45A haben, ist das jetzt auch ein Schweißgerät.


Diese 2 Rails sind für die PCI-E Anschlüsse zuständig und eine Karte unter Last braucht mindestens 20-25, heißt das geht sehr schnell bis die OCP greift. Zudem schaltet es bei einer Gesamtlast von 850 Watt ab und die sind auch schnell gegeben, wer kauft sich das Netzteil schließlich für Singel GPU?

Gruß


----------



## -sori- (7. Juni 2014)

Nunja, gibt viele Leute die sich ein 800W Netzteil für i3 und GTX 760 kaufen...
Man muss nur mal in die amerikanischen Foren schauen.


----------



## Valdasaar (7. Juni 2014)

Eine Frage

Was bedeutet beim Netzteil Semi-Passiv?

Danke


----------



## Monsjo (7. Juni 2014)

Dass das Netzteil bis zu einer bestimmten Temperatur passiv ist.


----------



## -sori- (7. Juni 2014)

Dass das Netzteil bis zu einer festgelegten Last passiv bleibt. Bei den meisten gehts in die Hose, sodass es tlw. Überhitzt bevor der Lüfter überhaupt anspringt. Siehe RM 750/850W von Corsair.

Der einzige Hersteller, der das hinbekommt, ist Seasonic. Dessen Geräte der X-Serie waren eigentlich als Fanless, also komplett ohne Lüfter konzipiert und haben dementsprechend grosse Kühlerflächen, nicht wie andere Netzteile die einen Lüfter eigentlich dringend nötig hätten.


----------



## Valdasaar (7. Juni 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Dass das Netzteil bis zu einer festgelegten Last passiv bleibt. Bei den meisten gehts in die Hose, sodass es tlw. Überhitzt bevor der Lüfter überhaupt anspringt. Siehe RM 750/850W von Corsair.
> 
> Der einzige Hersteller, der das hinbekommt, ist Seasonic. Dessen Geräte der X-Serie waren eigentlich als Fanless, also komplett ohne Lüfter konzipiert und haben dementsprechend grosse Kühlerflächen, nicht wie andere Netzteile die einen Lüfter eigentlich dringend nötig hätten.


 
Also Finger weg von solchen Netzteilen


----------



## Monsjo (7. Juni 2014)

So schauts aus.


----------



## eXquisite (7. Juni 2014)

> Dass das Netzteil bis zu einer bestimmten Temperatur passiv ist.


Nicht Temperatur, leider meist nur Last.



> Also Finger weg von solchen Netzteilen


Gab mal eine Serie von Superflower die das brauchbar umgesetzt hatte, aber generell ja.

Gruß


----------



## -sori- (7. Juni 2014)

Genau. Die Semi-passiven sollen nur den schlechten Lüfter vertuschen. Technisch sind die erst recht nicht gut. Ausnahmen bestätigen aber natürlich die Regel: im niedrigeren Wattbereich sind die X-Modelle super Geräte. Im höheren dank Single-Fail leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juni 2014)

Valdasaar schrieb:


> Eine Frage
> Was bedeutet beim Netzteil Semi-Passiv?
> Danke


 
Dass der Lüfter nicht permanent läuft.


Valdasaar schrieb:


> Also Finger weg von solchen Netzteilen


 Faustregel:
Gibt es das Netzteil auch komplett ohne Lüfter, ists nicht ganz so schlimm.

Zumal man das bei einigen (Super Flower, Seasonic) Geräten auch ausschalten kann.


-sori- schrieb:


> Genau. Die Semi-passiven sollen nur den schlechten Lüfter vertuschen.


Das hat sogar mal ein Vertreter einer Firma im Hardwareluxx Forum von sich gegeben 
Also wörtlich: Wir brauchen keine guten Lüfter, wir schalten die ab m)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist leider nicht korrekt.
> Ich hatte schon ein paar Fanless Netzteile die du gehört hast.
> 
> 
> ...



sorry, aber ich gehe bei einer solchen bemerkung, die nebenbei ja nun direkt auf stefans einen post bezogen war, davon aus, dass jedem klar ist, das wir von gleichen voraussetzungen ausgehen müssen.

wenn ich ein p10 als vergleichsobjetkt heranziehe, muss ich bei passiv ein entsprechend gutes passives NT nehmen.
das hat dann wirklich 0 sone.

wenn ich schrott vergleichen will, was ich für schwachfug halte, weil den eh keiner wirklich nutzen will, dann kann ich sowas auch tun, dann wirds mit passiv aber trotzdem leiser, weil ich nur noch das elektronikfiepen hab, aber das luftrauschen und ggf. weitere nebengeräusche vom lüfter weg sind. das senkt nunmal den schallpegel.

ein fiependes NT ohne lüfter mit nem p10 zu vergleichen ist wie nen Golf mit nem A8 zu vergleichen.
da gibts paralellen, aber sonst ist das doch eher nicht wirklich das gleiche.


----------



## Shadow Complex (8. Juni 2014)

Sind seasonic fanless Modelle Schrott? Weil bei denen gibt/gab es extrem oft Spulenfiepen.

Achtung Ironie!


----------



## Jolly91 (8. Juni 2014)

Sind Grafikkarten von EVGA / Inno3D / ASUS oder Gigabyte Schrott? Diese fiepen auch alle...



eXquisite schrieb:


> Diese 2 Rails sind für die PCI-E Anschlüsse  zuständig und eine Karte unter Last braucht mindestens 20-25, heißt das  geht sehr schnell bis die OCP greift. Zudem schaltet es bei einer  Gesamtlast von 850 Watt ab und die sind auch schnell gegeben, wer kauft  sich das Netzteil schließlich für Singel GPU?
> 
> Gruß


 
Bei 20 - 25A kann man aber auch nur von High-End Grafikkarten der jeweiligen Serie (GTX 780Ti / R9-290X) ausgehen.

Und wen diese 45A auf die Karte gehen, dann sieht es für die Karte auch nicht mehr so toll aus.

Wobei,  was wäre wen man jetzt eine R9-295X2, oder eine GTX Titan Z verbaut, wo  die R9-295X schon bis zu 500W zieht. Da könnte man die Karte schon mal  an den einen Strang hängen, und da würden dann immer so 30A bis 45A (360  - 540W) durchgehen. Ein normaler Mensch würde das jedoch aufteilen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2014)

Shadow, ja sind se, wenn das häufig kommt, denn dann ist das Produktziel klar verfehlt.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> sorry, aber ich gehe bei einer solchen bemerkung, die nebenbei ja nun direkt auf stefans einen post bezogen war, davon aus, dass jedem klar ist, das wir von gleichen voraussetzungen ausgehen müssen.
> 
> wenn ich ein p10 als vergleichsobjetkt heranziehe, muss ich bei passiv ein entsprechend gutes passives NT nehmen.
> das hat dann wirklich 0 sone.


 
Du musst bedenken dass du bei einem Fanless Netzteil aber immer brauchbare Case Belüftung brauchst.
Und schon hast du wieder eine Geräuschquelle die 0 Sone nicht zulässt.
Daher bin ich auch der Meinung dass es den 0 Sone Rechner nicht gibt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2014)

von einem 0-Sone rechner schrieb ich ja auch nix 

es ging ums NT allein. je nach verbauposition kann das schon sinnig sein.

eigentlich benötige ich für meinen 2. wakübuild ein fanless, denn da würden sonst 2 lüfter direkt übereinander sitzen, das wäre doof.
ist aber echt n spezialfall. das fanless würde quasi ne zwangsbelüftung bekommen


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> von einem 0-Sone rechner schrieb ich ja auch nix
> 
> es ging ums NT allein. je nach verbauposition kann das schon sinnig sein.


 
Und was soll dann ein Fanless Netzteil wenn es sowieso nicht 0 Sone werden kann?
Dann kannst du auch ein aktiv gekühltes Netzteil einbauen welches leise arbeitet wie eben das P10 mit 550 Watt.


----------



## keinnick (8. Juni 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> eigentlich benötige ich für meinen 2. wakübuild ein fanless, denn da würden sonst 2 lüfter direkt übereinander sitzen, das wäre doof.
> ist aber echt n spezialfall. das fanless würde quasi ne zwangsbelüftung bekommen



 Kannst Du den "Spezialfall" mal näher erläutern?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2014)

threshold,

wie gesagt positionsabhängig. 
kommt vor allem dann in frage, wenn die lüfter sonst durch ungünstige kanten ein luftrauschen erzeugen, was in "normalen" verbaupositionen niemals vorkommen würde.
der markt für fanless ist in meinen augen auch extrem klein. für normaluser voraussichtlich nie interessant 

keinnick, ich hab ein sandwichbuild im P180 bei dem der Airplex unten in der kammer steht, 3x 140mm lüfter saugen luft durch, udn genau dahinter steht hinten das NT senkrecht.
hier pustet der eine 140er luft ins NT.
das ist mit lüfter im NT eigentlich humbug.

gehört aber nicht hierher


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> threshold,
> 
> wie gesagt positionsabhängig.
> kommt vor allem dann in frage, wenn die lüfter sonst durch ungünstige kanten ein luftrauschen erzeugen, was in "normalen" verbaupositionen niemals vorkommen würde.
> der markt für fanless ist in meinen augen auch extrem klein. für normaluser voraussichtlich nie interessant


 
Weil die Fanless Netzteil auch recht teuer sind.
Und dann hast du halt immer noch das Problem mit den Elektrogeräuschen.


----------



## ebastler (8. Juni 2014)

Ideal wärs, wenn jedes NT wahlweise auch ohne Lüfter angeboten werden würde, und man seinen eigenen einbauen könnte... Also so gebaut, dass das geht, ohne das NT zu öffnen. Dann kann jeder seinen Lieblingslüfter reinstecken, und das NT ist leise und kühl.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2014)

threshold, ja klar, das ist ein zusätzlicher grund, aber auch dein argument. ein p10 550w ist für 99,9% der user geräuschtechnisch kein unterschied im system  es gibt aber eben ausnahmen 

ebastler, das geht leide rja schon deswegen nicht, weil meine lieblingslüfte rviel weniger luftstrom erzeugen als die meisten NT-lüfter es tun, so dass man die nicht einfach tauschen kann.
außerdem muss der hersteller für die funktionsfähigkeit des NTs ja gerade stehen, dass kann er dann gar nicht mehr...


----------



## coroc (8. Juni 2014)

Kann ich bestätigen. Nen Kumpel hat nen Seasonic X-400(?), auf jeden Fallist es Fanless. Und ja, man hört die Geräusche recht deutlich, wenn kein anderer Lüfter läuft, nervt es mich schon.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ideal wärs, wenn jedes NT wahlweise auch ohne Lüfter angeboten werden würde, und man seinen eigenen einbauen könnte... Also so gebaut, dass das geht, ohne das NT zu öffnen. Dann kann jeder seinen Lieblingslüfter reinstecken, und das NT ist leise und kühl.


 
Wie willst du das denn realisieren?
Was ist wenn einer einen Lüfter mit 500rpm in ein 1000 Watt Netzteil einbaut und dann damit 4 Karten betreibt und das Ding dabei in die Luft fliegt?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2014)

dann sag der hersteller halt, 

its not a bug, its a feature


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2014)

Und solche Netzteile gibt es dann in den USA und wie bescheuert die Amis nun mal sind bauen die da irgendeinen Mist ein und dann wird Corsair auf 500 Millionen Dollar verklagt oder so.


----------



## beren2707 (8. Juni 2014)

Bevor es Netzteile mit Wechsellüfterfunktion gibt, werden Grafikkarten ohne Referenzkühler als "Tray" ausgeliefert. 
Ne, ernsthaft - wenn man einen gescheiten Lüfter einbaut (also seitens des Herstellers), dann ist der auch nicht laut - das Netzteil kostet dann eben etwas mehr, es bleibt aber auch leise.  Bin daher schon sehr auf das E10 gespannt. Mein E8 hält aber (hoffentlich) noch eine Weile.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2014)

das die e10 dc2dc sein sollen stimmt mich echt freudig 
vielleicht gibts dann was günstiges für meinen benchtable


----------



## -sori- (8. Juni 2014)

Gab mal vor einer Weile ein Netzteil mit Wechsellüfter. War technisch aber auch nicht gerade berauschend.

Ein E9 ohne Gruppenregulierung gibts schon: Cooler Master v450s.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (8. Juni 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Gab mal vor einer Weile ein Netzteil mit Wechselnetzteil. War technisch aber auch nicht gerade berauschend.
> 
> Ein E9 ohne Gruppenregulierung gibts schon: Cooler Master v450s.


 
Noe. Ist so wie ich sehe Single Rail


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2014)

ich warte eher auf n e10 so bei 730w


----------



## -sori- (8. Juni 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Noe. Ist so wie ich sehe Single Rail


 
Ja, schon, ist bei 36A noch nicht schlimm.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2014)

mir kommt das nicht mehr ins haus


----------



## -sori- (8. Juni 2014)

Das Dark Power Pro P10 ab 850W bietet 45A auf 12v, das Antec HCP 40. Das Cooler Master ist noch im völlig vertretbaren Bereich.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2014)

vertretbar vielleicht, aber noetig?
warum sollte man auf schutzschaltungen verzichten, wenns auch anders geht?

aufgeteilte rails sind halt “sauberer“


----------



## eXquisite (8. Juni 2014)

> Das Dark Power Pro P10 ab 850W bietet 45A auf 12v, das Antec HCP 40. Das Cooler Master ist noch im völlig vertretbaren Bereich.



Nein, denn das Dark Power Pro hat eine Gesamtlast OCP, diese bietet dein Cooler Master nicht. Der Trafo schaltet vorher ab bevor die 45 A erreicht werden können.


----------



## -sori- (8. Juni 2014)

Die OCP wird ca. Bei 45A greifen. Brennen wirds erst ab 60A. Ich bin klar auch Fan von Multi-Rail, das ist aber noch völlig ok, zumal es auch leise ist.


EDIT: Den Punkt habe ich wohl nicht beachtet...


----------



## eXquisite (8. Juni 2014)

Die OCP wird ca. Bei 45A greifen. Brennen wirds erst ab 60A. Ich bin klar auch Fan von Multi-Rail, das ist aber noch völlig ok, zumal es auch leise ist.

Die OCP vom BQ greift bei 70A Gesamtlast weil der Trafo nicht mehr kann, immer noch. Die Rails sind nur nochmal eine Extra sicherung.

Zudem glühen die dünnen Flachband Kabel vom Cooler Master 100% schon bei 25 A.

Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie willst du das denn realisieren?


 Gibt nur eine Möglichkeit:
Das Gerät muss ab Werk Lüfterlos arbeiten können und der Lüfter optional dazu gebaut werden.

Da kann man das dann so machen, dass es ohne Lüfter ein 500W Netzteil ist und mit ein 750-1000W.

Das Problem:
Es wird einfach Arsch teuer werden, wenn mans so macht. Mit dem digitalen Zeugs könnt man das ja alles so hinbiegen und die Drehzahl vom Lüfter messen, z.B.

Bzw das ganze übern Mäuseklavier einstellen...



-sori- schrieb:


> Die OCP wird ca. Bei 45A greifen.


Nee, sind deutlich mehr als 45A, AFAIR...


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das Problem:
> Es wird einfach Arsch teuer werden, wenn mans so macht.


 
Eben. Und das versuch mal Leuten zu erklären die für ein Netzteil nicht mehr als 30€ ausgeben wollen.


----------



## ich111 (8. Juni 2014)

Jetzt hörts aber auf. Entweder ist alles bis 45A in Ordnung oder garnichts über xx A. Es steht definitiv fest, dass beim P10 850W 45A über eine einzelne Litze fließen können.

Fällt euch/dir nicht auf was für einen B...hit ihr/du da schreib(s)t: Ersten ist ein schmorendens Kabel wohl das geringere Problem (kostet nix und dass dadurch was zu brennen anfängt ist auch eher unwahrscheinlich), zweitens sind 45A nun mal 45A egal ob das eine "große" Schiene oder eine eines Multirail Geräts ist. 

Das P10 liefert 70A auf 12V: Jetzt nehmen wir 10A für CPU, Board und Laufwerke, bleiben noch 60A. Dann haben wir zwei Grafikkarten, die 20A verkraften, aber nur 15A ziehen verbaut und somit sind 35A für eine Graka drin bevor die OPP greift und da ist noch nicht reingerechnet, dass da ein Puffer vorhanden ist und die OPP erst spät greift.



eXquisite schrieb:


> Die OCP vom BQ greift bei 70A Gesamtlast weil der Trafo nicht mehr kann,  immer noch. Die Rails sind nur nochmal eine Extra sicherung.


Der Trafo interessiert die OCP überhaupt nicht: Entweder du verwechselst OCP mit OPP oder du verstehst OCP nicht ganz. 

Bei 70A greift außerdem garnichts, vor 110% (eher 120%) greift definitv keine OCP oder OPP. 

Woher hast du zudem, dass das P10 eine Gesammtlast OCP bietet?


----------



## sycron17 (8. Juni 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Jetzt hörts aber auf. Entweder ist alles bis 45A in Ordnung oder garnichts über xx A. Es steht definitiv fest, dass beim P10 850W 45A über eine einzelne Litze fließen können.
> 
> Fällt euch/dir nicht auf was für einen B...hit ihr/du da schreib(s)t: Ersten ist ein schmorendens Kabel wohl das geringere Problem (kostet nix und dass dadurch was zu brennen anfängt ist auch eher unwahrscheinlich), zweitens sind 45A nun mal 45A egal ob das eine "große" Schiene oder eine eines Multirail Geräts ist.
> 
> ...



Aber den 850er wird man wohl nicht für eine Single GPU kaufen 

Also dann wirds schlussendlich geteilt da ja 2 grakas bei solch ein NT


----------



## Shadow Complex (8. Juni 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Zudem glühen die dünnen Flachband Kabel vom Cooler Master 100% schon bei 25 A.


 
Was haben denn Flachbandkabel mit dem Leitungsquerschnitt zu tun? Der einzige Unterschied liegt darin, wie die Litzen miteinander verbunden sind.

Ergo: I call bullshit on that!

Ich würde ein Single Rail mit 36A jedem schlecht designten Multi Rail im niedrigen bis mittleren Lastbereich bevorzugen.



ich111 schrieb:


> Das P10 liefert 70A auf 12V: Jetzt nehmen wir 10A für CPU, Board und Laufwerke, bleiben noch 60A. Dann haben wir zwei Grafikkarten, die 20A verkraften, aber nur 15A ziehen verbaut und somit sind 35A für eine Graka drin bevor die OPP greift und da ist noch nicht reingerechnet, dass da ein Puffer vorhanden ist und die OPP erst spät greift.





sycron17 schrieb:


> Aber den 850er wird man wohl nicht für eine Single GPU kaufen
> Also dann wirds schlussendlich geteilt da ja 2 grakas bei solch ein NT


 
Liest du dir durch worauf du antwortest?


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Ich würde ein Single Rail mit 36A jedem schlecht designten Multi Rail im niedrigen bis mittleren Lastbereich bevorzugen.


 
In der Leistungsklasse von 36 Ampere gibt es auch nicht so wahnsinnig viele brauchbare Multi Rail Netzteile bzw. sind diese auch nur Durchschnitt. Andererseits sind Single Rail Netzteile mit 36 Ampere auch eher minderwertiger Qualität bzw. dort wird sehr stark auf den Preis geachtet und weniger auf gute Komponenten.


----------



## Shadow Complex (8. Juni 2014)

Teapo Kondensatoren und Feststoffkondensatoren, dazu ein Wirkungsgrad von 88% bei 10% Auslastung sehen für mich nach allem anderen als einem Netzteil mit minderwertigen Komponenten aus.


Dazu DC/DC und im Gegensatz zum Antec ein Einhalten der 80 Plus Gold Vorgaben und einem Lüfter der bei höheren Belastungen nicht wahnsinnig aufdreht.

Ich kann mich noch erinnern, wie groß der Aufschrei war, als klar war dass Corsair vorgetestete Samples an Testseiten versendet. Antec hat anscheinend für die 80 Plus Zertifizierung ein Golden Sample verwendet und noone gives a ****. Das finde ich ein wenig inkonsequent.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2014)

Von welchem Netzteil redest du überhaupt?


----------



## Shadow Complex (8. Juni 2014)

Coolermaster VS450. Hat einen Yate Loon Lüfter, weiß ich...


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2014)

Ach so. Du meinst den Enhance Unfall.
Ja. Enhance kann keine leisen Netzteile bauen. Haben die noch nie hingekriegt.
Ich kaufe mir da lieber ein Netzteil das auch nach 6 Monaten noch leise arbeitet und nicht mit einem Lagerschaden beim Lüfter ausfällt.


----------



## Shadow Complex (8. Juni 2014)

> *Subjektive Einschätzung:* Das Cooler Master VS ist ein vergleichsweise leises Netzteil. Die  Lüfterdrehzahl bleibt stets angenehm niedrig. Die Eignung für ganz  bewusst auf besonders niedriges Betriebsgeräusch getrimmte Rechner  verwährt sich Cooler Master nur durch den verbauten Lüfter, der hörbar  rattert. Somit leistet das V450S seinen Dienst in den meisten Rechnern  unauffällig, während Silent-Enthusiasten nicht zufriedengestellt werden



Man kann sich zwar jetzt am Rattern dran aufhängen, die meisten anderen Komponenten dürften in einem 0815 Rechner jedoch lauter sein (Ich weiß jedoch nicht wie aufdringlich das Rattern wirklich ist, wenns zwingend erforderlich ist, versuche ich es in Erfahrung zu bringen. 
Und deswegen ist es gleich als Unfall einzustufen?


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2014)

Das Dilemma bei Lüftern mit einfachem Gleitlager ist dass sie recht leise arbeiten wenn sie neu sind.
Allerdings verschleißen sie schnell und ein Lüfter mit Gleitlager im Netzteil verschleißt noch schneller als ein Lüfter im Gehäuse.
Das Teil wird die ersten 6 Monate recht brauchbar sein aber danach wirst du den Lüfter hören und irgendwann ist es so nervig dass du ihn wegwerfen willst.
Was denkst du wieso die ganzen Corsair Fans bei ihren Netzteilen die Lüfter austauschen wollen? Genau. Weil die nach einer gewissen Laufzeit so laut geworden sind dass sie unüberhörbar sind.

Ich selbst kaufen lieber ein Netzteil wo das Gesamtpaket stimmig ist. Sich nur auf eine bestimmte Sache konzentrieren ist einfach falsch.


----------



## Jolly91 (8. Juni 2014)

Sowas wäre bei mir zu viel des guten:

EVGA Supernova 1600 G2: 133 Ampere auf der +12-Volt-Schiene


----------



## b0s (8. Juni 2014)

Als ich den Artikel Titel gesehen habe hab ich mich direkt mit Popcorn eingedeckt und dann auf "Kommentare" geklickt


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (8. Juni 2014)

Gerade beim PCGH FaceBook Post 



> "... Wenn man nur eine Grafikkarte betreiben will gibts nichts besseres als nen Single Rail ...



https://www.facebook.com/pcgameshar...id=715160608547611&offset=0&total_comments=27


----------



## eXquisite (8. Juni 2014)




----------



## Teutonnen (8. Juni 2014)

MAMA MIA


----------



## Philipus II (9. Juni 2014)

Hat von euch jemand das Cooler Master V550S? Das hat afaik einen kugelgelagerten Lüfter. Wenn der subjektiv halbwegs ok ist, ist das 550 Watt eine attraktive Wahl, auch wenn man die Mehrleistung nicht nutzt.


----------



## eXquisite (9. Juni 2014)

Naja, 45A Singelrail und immer noch Flachbandkabel.

Gruß


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. Juni 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand das Cooler Master V550S? Das hat afaik einen kugelgelagerten Lüfter. Wenn der subjektiv halbwegs ok ist, ist das 550 Watt eine attraktive Wahl, auch wenn man die Mehrleistung nicht nutzt.


 
Besorg dir doch mal ein Sample.


----------



## eXquisite (9. Juni 2014)

Wäre echt interessant, dann könntest du auch mal testen was die Flachband Kabel wirklich aushalten, denn 45A bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Legacyy (9. Juni 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Gerade beim PCGH FaceBook Post
> https://www.facebook.com/pcgameshar...id=715160608547611&offset=0&total_comments=27


 Du meine Fresse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab da auch mal was gespammt.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (9. Juni 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Du meine Fresse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was hast du denn geschrieben?  Er hat sein Post anscheinend gelöscht


----------



## Legacyy (9. Juni 2014)

1x Kommentar auf den geistigen Dünnpfiff hier:


> ,Strom-Fresser/Preise  oh weh" nun ja ,es verbraucht ja nicht mehr. Wenn das System mit einen  450Watt NT läuft & 330Watt verbraucht,verbraucht das 1600Watt NT  auch nur 330Watt,eventuell sogar noch effizienter.


Schon mal was von Effizienz gehört? Das Netzteil liefert das, was der PC braucht. Nur müssen unterschiedliche ...

und 1x hier


> Damit kann man Elektroschweißen.  Für einige Elektroden ist das schon fast zu viel.


Im Forum will das einer machen...  
Finde nur den Post gerade nicht mehr


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (9. Juni 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/pcgameshar...id=715157535214585&offset=0&total_comments=30

Wieder son ding... Wie können manche Leute einfach sagen das Single Rail viel besser sei bei Highend Karten oder dual Karten. Das macht keinen Sinn.
Ok, vielleicht bei Karten wo die ATX Spezis nicht beachtet wurden, aber diese Karten sollte man dann einfach nicht Kaufen


----------



## Teutonnen (9. Juni 2014)

Facebook halt. Wenn man dort echte Infos erwartet, ist einem nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## eXquisite (9. Juni 2014)

Kann Superflower kein Leadex Platinum mit 6 Rails bringen, ich meine das wäre das perfekte Netzteil, 2x 20 A für CPU ATX Data und dann 4x 25A für PCI-E mit Gesamtlast OCP von 83,3 A, wäre besser als der Müll.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juni 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch erinnern, wie groß der Aufschrei war, als klar war dass Corsair vorgetestete Samples an Testseiten versendet.


 Es ist noch schlimmer.
Sie senden Pre MP Muster an Testseiten....

Der Blaubart im Forumdeluxx meinte, dass die vergessenen Brücken bei Retail Ware nicht auftreten würde, da man das rechtzeitig gemerkt hat und die Produktion umgestellt hat. Diese Brücken fehlen nur bei Review Samples...

Tjo, was man aus dieser Aussage machen soll, ist euch überlassen. IMO war die Aussage aber mit 'ner Schaufel versehen...


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2014)

Hört sich für mich eher danach an als wenn er sich rausreden will weil er eigentlich gehofft hatte dass der Rotstift keinem auffällt.


----------



## Shadow Complex (9. Juni 2014)

Und noch immer kein Kommentar zum Antec TPC und der Möglichkeit dass es sich um golden samples für Zertifizierung gehandelt haben könnte? (Achtung ganz fetter Konjunktiv!)

Phillipus hat 2 Geräte und Hibble eines, das die Vorgaben nicht einhält.


----------



## -sori- (9. Juni 2014)

Das Ding kommt von Seasonic. Von denen hätte ich sowas nicht erwartet.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2014)

Dann müssen sie halt nachbessern.


----------



## Monsjo (9. Juni 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Das Ding kommt von Seasonic. Von denen hätte ich sowas nicht erwartet.


 
Sie sind ja nur die Fertiger.


----------



## _chiller_ (9. Juni 2014)

Das LC-Power LC9450 hat auch keine 80 Plus Gold erreicht, trotzdem wird es hier ab und zu empfohlen, der größere Bruder sogar durchgehend. Das TP-550C empfiehlt hier aber eigentlich keiner, da das TP-450C schon völlig ausreicht.


----------



## Oozy (9. Juni 2014)

Gibt es eine Seite im Netz, die neutral über Netzteile berichtet und auch den Vorteil von Multi Rail Netzteilen kennt? 

Ich würde gerne nachschlagen können, um nachzusehen, ob man das Netzteil brauchen kann oder man es entsorgen sollte.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2014)

Welches Netzteil meinst du jetzt? Das Antec?


----------



## Teutonnen (9. Juni 2014)

Beim LC basieren die Empfehlungen praktisch ausschliesslich auf Stefans Einschätzung.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Juni 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne nachschlagen können, um nachzusehen, ob man das Netzteil brauchen kann oder man es entsorgen sollte.



Liste der empfehlenswerten Netzteile - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Legacyy (9. Juni 2014)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Liste der empfehlenswerten Netzteile - ComputerBase Forum


 Die Liste ist uralt, die kannste vergessen...


----------



## Hibble (9. Juni 2014)

Beim Antec TPC könnte es aber auch so wie bei manchen von den derzeitigen Cougar Netzteilen sein, bei denen es für das 230V-Netz angepasste Netzteile gibt, die deshalb die 80Plus-Vorgaben verfehlen.
Zumindest was das 750W TPC betrifft, scheint ja die Effizienz bei den "US-Versionen" zu stimmen, siehe jonnyguru.

Ich hak da gerade noch bei Antec nach..

Und dann wären Antec, wie Cougar ja genauso Selektierer für Reviews @Stefan Payne.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juni 2014)

Hibble schrieb:


> Und dann wären Antec, wie Cougar ja genauso Selektierer für Reviews @Stefan Payne.


Klar, nur is wohl von Antec keiner so doof und posaunt das in irgendwelchen Foren raus 
Machen tut das ja eh jeder, die Frage ist, in welcher Form.

Im Falle von Corsair wurde ja zugegeben, dass man eine 'spezielle Review Serie' fertigt. Andere selektieren nur aus der Produktion...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Juni 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Die Liste ist uralt, die kannste vergessen...


 
So isses ... Als ich mein Netzteil gesucht habe, hat mir die liste 0 gebracht ... Die könnte mal wieder geupdatet werden


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> So isses ... Als ich mein Netzteil gesucht habe, hat mir die liste 0 gebracht ... Die könnte mal wieder geupdatet werden


 
du kannst ja hier im Forum eine neue Liste erstellen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> du kannst ja hier im Forum eine neue Liste erstellen.



Klar, weil ich mich ja auch so gut damit auskenne


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2014)

Du bist dadurch aber vorurteilsfrei und kannst alleine den Fakten den Vorzug lassen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Juni 2014)

koennte man aber wirklich mal in angriff nehmen 
koennte einigen leuten helfen


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du bist dadurch aber vorurteilsfrei und kannst alleine den Fakten den Vorzug lassen.


 
Selbstverständlich, aber bevor ich sowas machen, lese ich mich weiterhin tiefer in die Materie und überlassen den PSU-Gurus hier das Feld der Entscheidungen 

Ich habe erst seit der Suche nach einem neuen Netzteil angefangen mich für sowas zu interessieren  Und das SeaSonic G-550 PCGH gibt es noch nicht all zu lange ^^



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> koennte man aber wirklich mal in angriff nehmen
> koennte einigen leuten helfen



100 Punkte   ... Das habe ich mir dann auch so gedacht als ich die liste versucht haben durchzugehen


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2014)

Ich finde es ist ausreichend wenn einer ein Thread aufmacht und fragt was für ein Netzteil sich für ihn lohnt.

So eine Liste will gepflegt sein. Dann musst du noch erklären wieso einige Netzteile auf der "Bad" Liste stehen und andere auf der "Good" Liste.
Wäre mir persönlich viel zu aufwändig.
Dann eben lieber im Thread sagen dass das und das Netzteil brauchbar ist und das und das weniger.



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ich habe erst seit der Suche nach einem neuen Netzteil angefangen mich für sowas zu interessieren  Und das SeaSonic G-550 PCGH gibt es noch nicht all zu lange ^^



Ich halte das Netzteil ja immer noch für ein Gerücht da ich es noch nie irgendwo gesehen habe.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Juni 2014)

Es traut sich ja keiner ran an das Netzteil ... Ich habe ja schon des öfteren Versucht das sich das Ding mal jemand unter die Lupe nimmt, aber die geringe Verfügbarkeit und das PCGH-Logo macht die Sache nicht unbedingt leicht von anderen "Seiten" getestet zu werden.

Ich denke auch ein Privatmann könnte mit kompromittierenden Material Probleme bekommen. Rechtlich kenne ich mich mit sowas nicht aus, daher sind das nur Wage Vermutungen und einem Test von PCGH selber, werden wohl wenige Glauben schenken, denn es ist ja im übertragenen Sinne ihr eigenes Produkt.
Das iss sicherlich ne verzwickte Sache ...

Hab schon den ein oder anderen Angeschrieben ob man wenigtens die Schutzschalten testen kann und sagen wann was auslöst. Die Tests vom G-550 sind ja aussagekräftig genug was das Netzteil selber angeht. Das PCGH iss ja nichts anderes, nur halt mit etwas länger lebigen Caps und wertigerem Lüfter sowie veränderter Lüftersteuerung ...
Mehr kann ich leider nicht sagen, denn alles weitere überschreitet meinen Horizont in sachen Netzteiltechnik und währen damit nur Vermutungen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Juni 2014)

wenn ich die zeit zu finde werd ich das mal anfangen, aber ohne hhilfe wirds nix


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Juni 2014)

Ich hätte da ja mal ne Idee, aber ich weis nicht ob die gut ankommt.

Man könnte eine Liste machen (wirklich viele Netzteile sind es ja nicht) und in der Leite einfach das Pro und Kontra aus den jeweiligen Fazits raus und die gleich auf den eigentlich Test verlinkt.
a) Ist einfach
b) jeder kann sich einen schnellen überblick verschaffen
c) man kann sich bei den verlinkten Tests zusätzlich dazu selber ein Bild machen

Nur mal so ein kleiner Tipp am Rande ...


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juni 2014)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Liste der empfehlenswerten Netzteile - ComputerBase Forum


Sowas fängt man am besten gar nicht erst an. Das ist so eine miese Arbeit, die willst nicht freiwillig machen. Dazu ist der NT Markt auch eher schnelliebig, so dass du dann am Ende nur noch diese Liste aktualisierst und nix anderes mehr machst.

Das ist das Problem, wie immer...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Juni 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sowas fängt man am besten gar nicht erst an. Das ist so eine miese Arbeit, die willst nicht freiwillig machen. Dazu ist der NT Markt auch eher schnelliebig, so dass du dann am Ende nur noch diese Liste aktualisierst und nix anderes mehr machst.
> 
> Das ist das Problem, wie immer...


 
Das kommt noch dazu ... Aber nen kleinen Richtwert so als jemand der sich damit nicht auskennt und eins sucht (aber keine Zeit hat Testberichte zu durchforsten) wäre schon nicht schlecht. Da spreche ich aus Erfahrung ... Ich hatte leider keine Wahl und musste mir die Berichte durchlesen. Das war aber auch teilweise verwirrend, sodass es auch praktisch ist, das es Threads wie diese gibt. Nur wer liest sich sowas von Anfang an durch  Teufelskreis^^


----------



## Jolly91 (9. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mir eben mal das Antec High Current Pro HCP-850W Platinum angeschaut, also so schlecht sind die wohl gar nicht.


----------



## Monsjo (9. Juni 2014)

Du kannst einen Hersteller nicht nach einem Netzteil bewerten, übrigens ist Antec keine schlechte Marke.


----------



## BlackNeo (9. Juni 2014)

Meine kleine Schwester bekommt jetzt meinen alten PC, da gammelt noch ein ~3 Jahre altes L7 530W rum was ich logischerweise ersetzen möchte.

Nun die Frage: S7 450W oder L8 400W? Verbaut sind ein C2Q Q8200 auf nem HP-OEM-Board und ne Zotac GTX 460 im Ref-Design.

ODer könnte man da was noch kleineres verbauen?


----------



## ebastler (9. Juni 2014)

Ich würde das NT am ehesten drinnen lassen... 3 Jahre sind jetzt nicht die Welt, und die Hardware ist ja aus der Zeit, also kein Problem.
Mein Dad hat auch ne GTS450 mit ner Q8200 und nem ollen Antec OEM Netzteil aus nem case^^

Das NT müsste ja schon aus BeQuiets besseren Zeiten stammen, und technisch passt es ja noch zur Hardware.


----------



## -sori- (9. Juni 2014)

Das L7 war ja mal absolut fürn... 
Von den beiden wäre aber das S7 klar besser.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Meine kleine Schwester bekommt jetzt meinen alten PC, da gammelt noch ein ~3 Jahre altes L7 530W rum was ich logischerweise ersetzen möchte.
> 
> Nun die Frage: S7 450W oder L8 400W? Verbaut sind ein C2Q Q8200 auf nem HP-OEM-Board und ne Zotac GTX 460 im Ref-Design.
> 
> ODer könnte man da was noch kleineres verbauen?


 
Das S7 mit 450 Watt würde ich vorziehen.


----------



## BlackNeo (9. Juni 2014)

Kk, vielen Dank für den Rat.

Dann pack ich da das S7 rein, zusammen mit ner neuen HDD (die letzten Sommer die Grätsche gemacht hat ), Maus, Tastatur und Bildschirm (bekomm ich kostenlos über das Fortbildungsinstitut von guten Freunden) wird das ein netter kleiner PC für Minecraf, osu!, Surfen, etc.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2014)

Nimm doch eine SSD.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (9. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nimm doch eine SSD.



Und man spart ein paar Watt .


----------



## Jolly91 (9. Juni 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Du kannst einen Hersteller nicht nach einem Netzteil bewerten, übrigens ist Antec keine schlechte Marke.


 
Ich kannte zuerst Antec nur vom Gehäusemarkt, und da gefiel mir das überhaupt nicht, und irgendwie habe ich auch so nicht viel von der Marke gehalten, aber in gewissen Bereich dürften die wohl ganz gut mithalten.

Und wenigstens haben die keine Flachbandkabel. ^^


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Und wenigstens haben die keine Flachbandkabel. ^^


 
Ich befürchte ja dass die irgendwann alle schwarze Flachbandkabel haben.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (9. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich befürchte ja dass die irgendwann alle schwarze Flachbandkabel haben.


Wir müssen uns dagegen wehren .


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2014)

8luescreen schrieb:


> Wir müssen uns dagegen wehren .


 
Mach ich doch.
Ich kaufe alle Netzteile mit Flachbandkabel auf und sprenge sie.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (9. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mach ich doch.
> Ich kaufe alle Netzteile mit Flachbandkabel auf und sprenge sie.


Wenn Du die Lager aufkaufst denken die Hersteller jedoch, dass die Netzteile bei den Kunden gut ankommen .

Thresh, was denkst Du Dir bei solchen Aktionen immer  ?


----------



## Jolly91 (9. Juni 2014)

Er macht ja ein Video, läd es auf Youtube hoch, und schadet somit dem Hersteller in dem er ausdrückt, wie schlecht diese Flachbandkabel eigentlich sind. 

Antec ist zwar schön und gut, aber irgendwie ist mir da Seasonic sympatischer. Abgesehen von Multi-, zu Singlerail.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Juni 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Er macht ja ein Video, läd es auf Youtube hoch, und schadet somit den Hersteller in dem er ausdrückt, wie schlecht diese Flachbandkabel eigentlich sind.


 
Würde mich interessieren ... Mein Netzteil hat nämlich welche dabei 

Aber meint ihr nicht das es auch Hersteller gibt, die weis wie man diese Baut ?


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2014)

8luescreen schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Lager aufkaufst denken die Hersteller jedoch, dass die Netzteile bei den Kunden gut ankommen .



Wusste doch dass ich da irgendwie einen Denkfehler habe.  



8luescreen schrieb:


> Thresh, was denkst Du Dir bei solchen Aktionen immer  ?


 
Ich denke doch nie nach. Ich mache einfach.


----------



## Jolly91 (9. Juni 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Würde mich interessieren ... Mein Netzteil hat nämlich welche dabei
> 
> Aber meint ihr nicht das es auch Hersteller gibt, die weis wie man diese Baut ?


 
Bei meinem Seasonic X-560 waren es noch normale Kabel, und dann hatte ich mal Glück im Gewinnspiel und jetzt habe ich ein X-750km³ mit Flachbandkabel. 

Das X-560 ist schon 2 Jahre alt, kam vom P45 ins X79 System, und werkelt wieder im P45 System. Ein, oder zwei Jahre werde ich es noch nutzen, dann kommt ein neues. Wer weis, möglicherweise gibt es dann ein gutes Multi Rail Netzteil.

Mich würde aber interessieren, was macht ihr mit Netzteilen, die ihr nach 4, oder 5 Jahren austauscht?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich aber jetzt die Adern verschnörkel/verdrehe (oder wie auch immer man das nennen mag) und sleeve, oder ich die Kabel einfach fein säuberlich nebeneinander lege, wo soll da bitte der Unterschied sein.

Die Netzteile werden ja vorher mit den Kabeln getestet und der Querschnitt der Kabel wird schon so gewählt wurden sein, das das Netzteil bis an seine Leistungsgrenze gefahren werden kann, ohne das ein Kabel anfängt zu glühen 

Wo soll da jetzt bitteschön das Problem liegen. Außer im estetischen Bereich ???


----------



## NuVirus (9. Juni 2014)

Das einzige was ein überschaubarer Aufwand wäre, ist eine Liste mit guten gängigen NT wie Be Quiet E9 usw. zu machen und das in Verschiedenen Kategorien.
Office PC 
Gamer PC mit Single GPU
Gamer PC mit 2 Karten
evtl noch für 3 Graka

Da halt dann die im Forum gängigen Empfehlungen rein mit Pro und Kontra in den verschiedenen Klassen.


----------



## eXquisite (9. Juni 2014)

Das wird glaube ich nichts, hatten die im Luxx auch schonmal versucht, dann wird da nur wieder rumgeheult und rumdiskutiert, viel zu große Netzteile genommen und dann gibt es auch noch Leute die auf Corsair Netzteile bestehen, und dann wurde der Thread gelöscht 

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Mich würde aber interessieren, was macht ihr mit Netzteilen, die ihr nach 4, oder 5 Jahren austauscht?


 
An einen verkaufen der leicht zu beeinflussen ist und kein Plan hat.


----------



## eXquisite (9. Juni 2014)

Die Lüftersteuerung und Co auslöten und im Gehäuse verwenden


----------



## Jolly91 (9. Juni 2014)

Und ich benutze meines als Schweißbrenner für leichte Metalle.


----------



## eXquisite (9. Juni 2014)

Noch was, als Starthilfe für Autos


----------



## Frosdedje (9. Juni 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist so eine miese Arbeit, die willst nicht freiwillig machen.


Inzwischen kann ich diese Meinung auch sehen.
Anfangs war das Erstellen der Liste für mich motivierend gewesen, ein kleines Nachschlagewerk und Gedächnisstütze aufzustellen, 
aber dann verkommt das Ganze zu reinen routinemäßigen Aktualisieren und dadurch ging mir dann die Motivation auf Dauer in den Keller.


----------



## -sori- (9. Juni 2014)

Gab ja mal ein Video, wo sie mit einem Single-Rail einen BMW zum laufen gebracht haben.


----------



## Frosdedje (9. Juni 2014)

@-sori-:
Ja, da gab es eine PR-Aktion von Cooler Master für die allererste Version der GX-Serie (die, wo die Elektronik 
von Seventeam gebaut wurde), mit der ein GX 750W als Starthilfe für ein Sportwagen verwendet wurde.


----------



## -sori- (9. Juni 2014)

Gabs da nicht auch mal was mit nem 133A Netzteil und nem BMW? Glaube war sogar mal hier im Forum.
Würde suchen, wäre ich nicht grad am Handy


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Juni 2014)

Mal etwas anderes am Rande ... Ist eigentlich bei den Cougar Netzteilen was brauchbaren dabei ? Von denen hört man ja am wenigstens ... Bevor ich mich für das G-550 PCGH entschieden habe, wollte ich eigentlich das Cougar SX 460 PCGH-Edition haben, weil

a) sieht schick aus
b) 80+ Silber
c) flache Kabel 
d) hätte wunderbar zur damalig vorgehabten Optik (Schwarz/Weiß) gepasst 

Ich dachte immer Cougar ist auch ein Hersteller den man bedenkenlos kaufen kann !?
BTW: Wo fertigen die eigentlich ... Auch selber, oder lassen die Herstellen ?


----------



## Philipus II (9. Juni 2014)

Ich habs da besser. Ich hänge meine alten Gurken an die Chroma und mach ne Schnelluntersuchung auf 5 Minuten


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Juni 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich habs da besser. Ich hänge meine alten Gurken an die Chroma und mach ne Schnelluntersuchung auf 5 Minuten



Prima ... Magst das mit meinem auch mal machen


----------



## ebastler (9. Juni 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Mich würde aber interessieren, was macht ihr mit Netzteilen, die ihr nach 4, oder 5 Jahren austauscht?



Uhm, entweder als leistungsstarkes 12V Netzteil verwenden (20-30A brauch ich da ab und an), oder zerlegen. Da sind nette Ferrittrafos, Filterdrosseln, Leistungshalbleiter und (sofern noch in Schuss) Low-ESR-Elkos drin. Das Zeug wird dann zu was Neuem umgewurstelt.


Ach ja, hat jemand zufällig ein einigermaßen aktuelles Netzteil der 500+W Klasse mit kaputten Filterkondis o.Ä. abzugeben? Solange der PFC Part gut ist, bin ich dabei!


----------



## beren2707 (9. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube hier wäre von dem einen oder anderen der hier Anwesenden etwas mehr Fachkenntnis als mein bescheidenes "Wissen" erforderlich.


----------



## eXquisite (9. Juni 2014)

> c) flache Kabel



Wir diskutieren hier seit Tagen darüber was man gegen die Flachbandkabelkriese in Deutschland machen kann und du willst dir den Schmarn kaufen? Langsam peil ich garnichts mehr, die Dinger lassen sich unter aller Sau verlegen, sehen schlecht aus und brennen dir größtenteils bei einem Kurzschluss weg.



> Ach ja, hat jemand zufällig ein einigermaßen aktuelles Netzteil der 500+W Klasse mit kaputten Filterkondis o.Ä. abzugeben? Solange der PFC Part gut ist, bin ich dabei!



Corsair GS800, habe aber Lüftersteuerung und bla bla ausgelötet, dennoch sollte der Kram eigentlich laufen, ich komm nochmal auf dich zurück wenn ichs wieder finde.

Gruß


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Juni 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier wäre von dem einen oder anderen der hier Anwesenden etwas mehr Fachkenntnis erforderlich.


 
Hier ist bedeutend mehr Fachwissen erforderlich ... Hier fehlt das Geld für den Versuch mit einem größerem Netzteil


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Juni 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Wir diskutieren hier seit Tagen darüber was man gegen die Flachbandkabelkriese in Deutschland machen kann und du willst dir den Schmarn kaufen? Langsam peil ich garnichts mehr, die Dinger lassen sich unter aller Sau verlegen, sehen schlecht aus und brennen dir größtenteils bei einem Kurzschluss weg.



Ach gottchen ^^

Ich habe heute schonmal die Frage gestellt worin der Unterschied liegt, ob die Adern nun zu einem Knoll verdreht und gesleevt wurden, oder sie fein säuberlich nebeneinander gelegt werden und zu einem falchem Gebilde gefformt werden.
Das mit dem verlegen lass mal jemand sein Problem sein ebenfalls die Optic.

Aber der Querschnitt der Kabel ändert sich doch nicht, nur weil die Adern nebeneinander gelegt wurden ... 

Also das die schneller "brennen" musst du mir jetzt mal erklären ... Wenn der Querschnitt gut gewählt wurden ist, dann ist es Schnuppe ob sie übereinander, nebeneinander schräg hinten durch oder gar verdreht nach Links hinten gesleevt wurden ... Das iss doch mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen ... 

BTW:

Mein G-550 PCGH hat zufälligerweise Flachbandkabel und das ist auch gut so, dann ich habe den MB-Tray nicht viel Platz bis zu Gehäusewand


----------



## Monsjo (9. Juni 2014)

Dann hast du ein schlechtes Case.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (9. Juni 2014)

Was ein Sturm hier, Licht hat geflackert und alle Geräten gingen aus  nur der PC lief weiter... Das E9 kann kurze Stromausfälle gut überbrücken


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Juni 2014)

haha, da hat die regelung gut gegriffen


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (9. Juni 2014)

Der Strom war ja immer für ca. eine halbe Sekunde weg, aber der PC lief weiter, nur die Zimmer Lampe hat geflackert 
Hab den PC dann aber ausgemacht


----------



## ebastler (9. Juni 2014)

Bei Gewitter steck ich als erstes die Stereoanlage aus, dann den PC.
Erstere ist erheblich mehr wert als mein Rechner, daher hat sie Vorrang^^

Auf Blitzschutzsteckleisten und co. vertraue ich nicht... Komplett vom Netz ist das Einzig wirklich sichere.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (9. Juni 2014)

Naja... musste noch die Runde CS:GO zu ende bringen... (Sonst 7 Tage Bann  )
Aber pünktlich zum ende hatte ganz Gelsenkirchen Stromausfall.


----------



## eXquisite (9. Juni 2014)

Wie gut das wir eine Solaranlage mit Speicher haben  wir brauchen meist nur ein paar Kilowattstunden ausm Netz, rest Produzieren wir hier im Haus so 

R4Z0R zockt CS-GO?  welcher Rang?

Gruß


----------



## EastCoast (9. Juni 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer Cougar ist auch ein Hersteller den man bedenkenlos kaufen kann !?
> BTW: Wo fertigen die eigentlich ... Auch selber, oder lassen die Herstellen ?



Cougar gehört zu HEC, ist quasi deren Retail-Marke. Ergo stammen quasi alle dren Netzteile von HEC, auch wenn ein paar wenige Andyson- und Guangzhou Sanyang Electron-Geräte dabei sind.
COUGAR - PSU Review Database


----------



## eXquisite (9. Juni 2014)

Das die viel HEC im Angebot haben wusste ich aber das wusste ich nun nicht  Aber warum hat HEC dann auch neue, eigene Geräte? HEC in Netzteile mit Gelistet seit: ab 2014 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Cougar konntest du um 2010-2012 kaufen, (2012 kam die FSP Plattform + BQ E9 raus ) weil die da echt ein paar vernünftige Sachen wenn nicht sogar geile Sachen abgeliefert haben.

Was geht denn hier ab? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/corsair/337600-pc-geht-einfach-aus-nt-defekt.html#post6509415 Da haben 2 Probleme mit Corsair Netzteilen und der dritte empfiehlt Cooler Master!


Gruß


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (10. Juni 2014)

@eXquisite Silver Elite Master  ... Sorry für OT.


----------



## Monsjo (10. Juni 2014)

PNs sind natürlich vollkommen unbekannt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Juni 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Mal etwas anderes am Rande ... Ist eigentlich bei den Cougar Netzteilen was brauchbaren dabei?


Ja, brauchbar sind einige Geräte von denen. Aufgrund des viel zu überzogenen Preises aber nicht zu empfehlen.

Ein GX-600 V3 kostet z.B. mehr als 'nen 550W Dark Power Pro - bietet dabei aber weniger, mehr feste Kabel...

Für 20-30€ weniger könnt man echt mal drüber nachdenken, die zu empfehlen...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (10. Juni 2014)

Morgen 

Aha, dann mal Dank für die Antworten.

Aber ohne jetzt irgendwelche Test zu lesen (das würde nach dem Auffstehen den Rahmen sprengen^^), hat das Cougar GX600 v3 600W 2 12V Schienen die mit 40A angegeben sind. Ist Sicherheitstechnisch evtl nen bissl bedenklich. Bis die OCP greift gehen da wohl noch nen paar Ampere ins Land.
Anders wiederum ist es bei der V2 Variante, diese hat 4 12V Schienen mit jeweils 2 x 20A und 2 x 24A. Das könnte dann evtl Eng bei großen hungrigen Grafikkarten werden ...

Warum greift man eigentlich immer zu solch drastischen Mitteln? das Netzteil schaltet doch eh nicht gleich bei 24 Ampere ab. Man hat doch immer noch Luft nach oben. Das macht bei 24 Ampere schon sinn, aber bei 40 Ampere kann das schon Gefährlich werden.

Kann ich manchmal nicht wirklich folgen ...


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2014)

Die neuen Cougar haben nur noch 2 Rails. Egal welche Leistung. Und Cougar setzt die Grenze sehr hoch an um eben auch Single Rail Fans davon zu überzeugen dass sie Cougar kaufen sollen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (10. Juni 2014)

Also hätte es sich absolut nicht gelohnt sich ein Cougar SX 460 PCGH-Edition 460W zu kaufen ???

Was spricht eigentlich gegen das Netzteil. Hat evtl schon jemand Erfahrung damit machen können. Die Test im Netz kenne ich selber, die habe ich damals gelesen. Der eine sagt leise, der andere sagt ist nicht zum aushalten laut usw.

Was würdet ihr sagen ... Vom Aussehen und vom Preis her, macht es ja einen guten Eindruck


----------



## Monsjo (10. Juni 2014)

Lass dich doch in einem extra Thread beraten, deine Wünsche scheinen ja, sehr.... speziell zu sein.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2014)

Frag mich nicht wie die Rail Verteilung ist.
Das Ding ist natürlich auch schon in die Jahre gekommen und ist EOL. 
Du kriegst nur noch die Restposten aus den Lagern.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (10. Juni 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Lass dich doch in einem extra Thread beraten, deine Wünsche scheinen ja, sehr.... speziell zu sein.



Gottes Willen, ich möchte es doch nicht kaufen. Es hatte mich nur interessiert, weil ich es damals haben wollte. Ist halt reine neugier



Threshold schrieb:


> Frag mich nicht wie die Rail Verteilung ist.



Genau das iss der Punkt. 

Naja in die Jahre gekommen iss jetzt auch nicht wirklich so schlimm. Das hat ja nicht unbedingt viel zu sagen ... 

Nur wie ist die Regelung bei dem Netzteil ... Gruppenreguliert ??? AC/DC oder DC/DC oder Schutzschaltungen lösen wann aus ... Ripple/Noise ... Platine / Layout ... Ich meine ja nur es könnte evtl mal jemand was sagen der damit Erfahrungen machen konnte.
Das hier ist doch das PCGH-Forum in der Rubrik Netzteile ... Gribbelt es euch nicht ein wenig in den Finger ein PCGH Netzteil unter die Lupe zu nehmen ???


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Juni 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Also hätte es sich absolut nicht gelohnt sich ein Cougar SX 460 PCGH-Edition 460W zu kaufen ???
> Was spricht eigentlich gegen das Netzteil. Hat evtl schon jemand Erfahrung damit machen können. Die Test im Netz kenne ich selber, die habe ich damals gelesen. Der eine sagt leise, der andere sagt ist nicht zum aushalten laut usw.
> Was würdet ihr sagen ... Vom Aussehen und vom Preis her, macht es ja einen guten Eindruck


Schau nach meinem Test vom 400W Cougar. Das 460W Cougar PCGH schaut innen genau so aus...

Also die gleiche, nicht wirklich tolle, gruppenregulierte HEC Plattform, die z.T. nicht gut bei der Restwelligkeit ist...

Hab das übrigens immer noch hier. Sogar mit einem 6+2pin PCie Anschluss, den ich vom 700W dort eingelötet habe


----------



## Teutonnen (10. Juni 2014)

Das Badcaps-Zitat ist einfach episch.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (10. Juni 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schau nach meinem Test vom 400W Cougar. Das 460W Cougar PCGH schaut innen genau so aus...
> 
> Also die gleiche, nicht wirklich tolle, gruppenregulierte HEC Plattform, die z.T. nicht gut bei der Restwelligkeit ist...
> 
> Hab das übrigens immer noch hier. Sogar mit einem 6+2pin PCie Anschluss, den ich vom 700W dort eingelötet habe



Hab mir gerade den Test des Cougar A400 durchgelesen. Ist ja wirklich nich so schlecht wie gedacht, aber die Läutstärke kann sich sehen lassen ... Aktuelle System erreichen ja gerne mal 300 Watt beim Zocken und da hat das Netzteil schon 37dBA ... Weiter geht es bis 400Watt bei 40dBA  Aua ^^


----------



## Offset (10. Juni 2014)

Habt ihr das schon gesehen? http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rC-ImSeYn2A

Das Cougar a400 hab ich auch, ist eigentlich relativ leise. Könnte auch daran liegen, dass mein pc wenig strom verbraucht.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> Das Cougar a400 hab ich auch, ist eigentlich relativ leise. Könnte auch daran liegen, dass mein pc wenig strom verbraucht.


 
Da du ja unfassbar viele Angaben zu deinem Rechner gemacht hast  können wir mit Sicherheit sagen dass es genau daran eigentlich nicht doch liegen könnte.


----------



## Offset (10. Juni 2014)

Gibt da sowas... heißt glaub ich Profil


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2014)

Kennst du irgendeinen der extra dein Profil aufsucht und reinguckt?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (10. Juni 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> Habt ihr das schon gesehen? http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rC-ImSeYn2A



Man man man ... Muss das immer English sein ... Mein English iss zich Jahre her ...


----------



## keinnick (10. Juni 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> Habt ihr das schon gesehen? http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rC-ImSeYn2A
> 
> Das Cougar a400 hab ich auch, ist eigentlich relativ leise. Könnte auch daran liegen, dass mein pc wenig strom verbraucht.


 
Ja, bei "don't worry about it, it doesn't matter" habe ich es aber weggeklickt. Ist das Satire oder meint der Typ das ernst? Eventuell löst er es am Ende ja noch auf.


----------



## Offset (10. Juni 2014)

> Kennst du irgendeinen der extra dein Profil aufsucht und reinguckt?



Okay,Punkt für dich .

I3 3220 undervolted
Gigabyte HD 7870 OC
120gb ssd + 1TB HDD
Asus Xonar dx 7.1
Cougar a400



> Ist das Satire oder meint der Typ das ernst?



Der meint das glaub ich schon ernst, sonst würde er auch nicht immer Corsair Netzteile einbauen. Ich hoffe nur nicht, dass er das mit den 12V Stromstärke ernst gemeint hat.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2014)

Dein System braucht keine 200 Watt.


----------



## Legacyy (10. Juni 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> Habt ihr das schon gesehen? http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rC-ImSeYn2A


 
Hab mal mit "Haven't heard that much bullshit in a looong time...﻿" kommentiert.
Ist ja echt schlimm, was der da faselt.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2014)

Angelsachsen eben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Juni 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> Das Cougar a400 hab ich auch, ist eigentlich relativ leise. Könnte auch daran liegen, dass mein pc wenig strom verbraucht.


 Unter 'nem FX8350 und einer HD7970 sind keine Angaben zur Lautstärke eines Netzteiles zu machen, da der Verbrauch zu gering ist, um überhaupt etwas Last zu verursachen.

Ein Enermax Triathlor ist auch leise - wenns nicht belastet wird.
Mit 'nem FX8350 und 'ner 7970 GHz dann weniger...


----------



## _chiller_ (11. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube Amazon hasst mich D: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uziflator (11. Juni 2014)

Jetz weißt du was du in der nächsten Zeit zu tun hast!


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Juni 2014)

Jeder bekommt halt, was er verdient


----------



## eXquisite (11. Juni 2014)

Ach du kacke


----------



## ebastler (11. Juni 2014)

Hahaha 

Ich will ne dicke aktive PFC Schaltung haben...
Sind die auch ohne das NT betriebsfähig, oder fix mit dem NT-Controller verbunden?


----------



## eXquisite (11. Juni 2014)

> Hahaha
> 
> Ich will ne dicke aktive PFC Schaltung haben...
> Sind die auch ohne das NT betriebsfähig, oder fix mit dem NT-Controller verbunden?



Ich wollte ja nochmal auf dich zurückkommen^^ die aus meinem Corsair GS 800 ist leider nicht mehr funktionsfähig, beim Ausbau ist die Platine fast komplett zerbrochen, super CWT.

Gruß


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (12. Juni 2014)

Wenn mich nicht alles Täuscht, ist dies doch hier ein Netzteil Diskussionsthread 

Da darf ich doch mal bestimmt den raum werfen, was ihr vom FSP Fortron/Source Aurum 92+ 550W haltet.

Macht auf den Bildern und auf dem Papier eigentlich einen guten Eindruck.
Da es anscheinend noch keinen Test zu diesem Gerät gibt, interessiert mich eure Meinung dazu ...


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2014)

Vom 650er Modell gibt es ein Review.
FSP AURUM 92+ 650 W Review | techPowerUp


----------



## Monsjo (12. Juni 2014)

Der Name kommt mir bekannt vor, gibt es Netzteile die auf dem FSP basieren?


----------



## Frosdedje (12. Juni 2014)

Bei der Elektronik wird die Aurum-Plattform zum Einsatz kommen wird und zwar mit mit einigen geringfügfigen Veränderungen 
(Bilder von der Elektronik der 650W-Fassung) wie in der Antec EartWatts Platinum-Serie (Beispiel: 650W).
Kurz gefasst:
Rein von der Technik (Lastverteilung etc.) her bietet das Aurum 92+ 550W das Gleiche (Stärken und Schwchen) 
wie sein Vorgänger, das Aurum CM 550W und hat neben der höhreren Effizienz eine etwas stärkerer +12V-Leitung.




			
				Monsjo schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es Netzteile die auf dem FSP basieren?


Die Antec EarthWatts Platinum-Serie ist vom Aufbau der Elektronik (mit Ausnahme der Lastverteilung) mit den
Aurm 92+-Serie von FSP Forton/Source verwandt sind und außerdem zeigte diese Netzteilserie von Antec, dass
man die Effizienz der Aurum-Plattform mit wenigen Veränderungen auf 80 Plus-Platin Niveau anheben kann.


----------



## -sori- (12. Juni 2014)

Aurum? Das L8 non-CM basiert doch auf denen


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (12. Juni 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Aurum? Das L8 non-CM basiert doch auf denen



Also basiert das FSP Fortron/Source Aurum 92+ auf einer Gruppenregulierung ???


----------



## _chiller_ (12. Juni 2014)

Seit wann ist das L8 Platin-Zertifiziert?


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Aurum? Das L8 non-CM basiert doch auf denen


 
Nein. Das basiert auf der EPN Plattform.
Oder war es die APN Plattform? 
Jedenfalls eins davon.


----------



## _chiller_ (12. Juni 2014)

APN wars.


----------



## -sori- (13. Juni 2014)

Gibts ein Netzteil (bzw. Lieber eine PicoPSU), welches NUR 2x 6 Pin/ 1x 6Pin und 1x8 Pin? Würde es evtl. Für ein eGPU Projekt brauchen. ViDock benutzt ja sowas, nur kostet das Ding 230 Euro, inkl Gehäuse und allem drum und dran. Gerne auch aus der USA oder aus China.


----------



## ebastler (13. Juni 2014)

Aus welcher Spannung willst du die Karte denn versorgen?
Die PCIe Anschlüsse haben ja nur 12V, jedes stabilisierte 12V Netzteil geht da bereits gut.


----------



## -sori- (13. Juni 2014)

Die Lösung sollte halt so klein wie möglich sein, halt ein TFX, SFX Netzteil oder auch eines mit einem Notebooknetzteil.

Ich habe nichts gefunden. So ein grosses ATX-Netzteil wäre wohl etwas zu ineffizient laufen.


----------



## ebastler (13. Juni 2014)

Mal grundlegend:
Welche Eingangsspannung?
Welche GPU?
Welche Effizienz brauchst du?


----------



## -sori- (13. Juni 2014)

Was meinst du mit Eingangsspannung? Eigentlich ne ganz normale Steckdose...
GPU: GTX 770, wahrscheinlich. Je nach dem auch eine 680 oder 670.

Effizienz: sollte ca. Auf Bronze Niveau sein, gerne besser.


----------



## ebastler (13. Juni 2014)

Ah, okay. Du könntest dich mal bei Industrienetzteilen in dem Leistungsbereich umschauen.
Da natürlich immer auf Ripple- und Spannunsgverlauf bei verschiedenen Lasten achten, die sollten schon in den ATX Normen bleiben.

 Oder aber schon bei normalen ATX NTs, wenn du Platz hast... Bei der Leistung einer solchen GPU ist ein 350W Netzteil zim Beispiel auch schon sehr effizient unterwegs!
SFX oder wie die kleinen für HTPCs heissen, wären auch ne gute Option. BeQuiet hatte da doch n 350W Bronze Modell im Angebot, glaub ich!


----------



## -sori- (13. Juni 2014)

Nur haben die Netzteile mit 350W keine PCIe Stecker... Gibts wohl erst ab Ca 400W.


----------



## JPW (13. Juni 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ja, bei "don't worry about it, it doesn't matter" habe ich es aber weggeklickt. Ist das Satire oder meint der Typ das ernst? Eventuell löst er es am Ende ja noch auf.


Man sollte es schon ganz sehen, bevor man irgendetwas dummes kommentiert. 
Später geht er auf die höhere Brandgefahr sogar ein. 

Man kann es auch echt übertreiben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Juni 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Gibts ein Netzteil (bzw. Lieber eine PicoPSU), welches NUR 2x 6 Pin/ 1x 6Pin und 1x8 Pin? Würde es evtl. Für ein eGPU Projekt brauchen. ViDock benutzt ja sowas, nur kostet das Ding 230 Euro, inkl Gehäuse und allem drum und dran. Gerne auch aus der USA oder aus China.


Ja, gab/gibt es. Aber nicht in Deutscheland erhältlich...

Gibt solche Zusatz PCIe Stromversorgungseinheiten mit ~400W Lastung und nur +12V. Musst mal googeln.
Gab da auch was von FSP...Die Teile sind dann für 1 oder 2 5,25" Schächte...




-sori- schrieb:


> Nur haben die Netzteile mit 350W keine PCIe Stecker... Gibts wohl erst ab Ca 400W.


 Ähh, nö. Da gibt's durchaus schon PCIe Anschlüsse.
Das 350W SFX Teil müsst eins haben...


----------



## Frosdedje (14. Juni 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:
			
		

> Gab da auch was von FSP...Die Teile sind dann für 1 oder 2 5,25" Schächte...


Das müsste FSP Forton/Sources VGA Booster-Serie mit 300- und 450W sein, die allerdings jewelis einen 5,25"-Schacht belegt.
Thermaltake hatte sowas ähnliches mit den PurePower Express 250W (ein Modell mit 2 5,25" Anspruch hatten die auch m Sortiment)
auch gehabt, aber wie das FSP gibt es hier so gut wie nicht mehr zu kaufen.


----------



## -sori- (14. Juni 2014)

http://geizhals.at/eu/fsp-fortron-source-vga-booster-x3-5-25-300w-fsp300-1e01-a244247.html
Das FSP scheint es aber aus Polen zu geben. Der Preisvergleich scheint aber 2007 zu beginnen - 7 Jahre alt ist das Ding. Trotzdem Empfehlenswert? Über die Lautstärke hat man auch keine Informationen, auch nicht über die Effizienz...

Die andere Alternative wäre ein HD-Plex 250W Hi-Fi mit einem 240W Dell/Alienware Netzteil.


----------



## eXquisite (14. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht wäre das auch noch was be quiet! TFX Power 2 300W Bronze 
TFX kann man wahrscheinlich gut in irgendwas reinmodden, weil man die Breite nicht braucht.

Gruß


----------



## keinnick (14. Juni 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> Man sollte es schon ganz sehen, bevor man irgendetwas dummes kommentiert.
> Später geht er auf die höhere Brandgefahr sogar ein.
> 
> Man kann es auch echt übertreiben.



Dann hast Du das Video aber auch nur bis zum dem "lustigen" Brand gesehen. Denn direkt danach erzählt er, dass die Chancen dafür "very very small" sind und dass viele Netzteile, die als Single Rail vermarktet werden, in Wirklichkeit Multi Rail Netzteile sind.  Ich bleibe also dabei: Da wird ne Menge Mist erzählt.


----------



## -sori- (14. Juni 2014)

TFX wäre vom Formfaktor perfekt. Das Netzteil auch. Weiss aber jemand, wie die Rails aufgeteilt sind? Wenn PCIe nur an einer hängt, wird das wohl praktisch unmöglich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Juni 2014)

Das Problem bei den meisten TFX/SFX Netzteilen ist schlicht, dass das gewöhnliche Gruppenregulierte Geräte sind. Sprich: Ein Betrieb ohne Last an +5V ist nicht ratsam.

Geräte, die nicht Gruppenreguliert sind:
Goldene Seasonic TFX Netzteile. Goldenes Silverstone SFX Netzteil.

Was hast denn genau vor? BIlder? mehr Infos pls...
Am besten in einem eigenen Thread...


----------



## ebastler (14. Juni 2014)

Warum nicht ein 12V 300W Industrienetzteil? Da sollte es wohl auch einige geben, die ne gute Stabilisierung bringen. Die haben den großen Vorteil (in dem Fall), dass sie Single Rail sind, und nur eine Ausgangsspannung haben, daher keine Teillast auf 5V brauchen wie gruppenregulierte...


----------



## -sori- (14. Juni 2014)

http://www.amazon.de/Industrienetzteil-350-12V-30A-IP00/dp/B00F22B4EM
Sowas?
Wie schliesse ich das dann an?

Ich möchte eine GPU extern an ein Notebook hängen. Würde da die Adapter von BPlus verwenden (MPCIe). 

PS: Weiss jemand, wo ich Einen Ultrabay auf Expresscard/MPCIe oder USB 3.0 auf expresscard/Mpcie herbekomme? Wäre halt die sauberere Lösung.


----------



## ebastler (14. Juni 2014)

Bei dem NT müsste man halt mal das Datenblatt wälzen, um zu sehen, ob die Ripplewerte und Spannung in den ATX Normen liegen...

Zum Anschluss: das Gerät hat einen 12V und einen Masse Ausgang. Du brauchst halt noch zwei 6pin Stecker samt Kabeln, die du da dranschrauben/klemmen kannst.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (14. Juni 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Dann hast Du das Video aber auch nur bis zum dem "lustigen" Brand gesehen. Denn direkt danach erzählt er, dass die Chancen dafür "very very small" sind und dass viele Netzteile, die als Single Rail vermarktet werden, in Wirklichkeit Multi Rail Netzteile sind.  Ich bleibe also dabei: Da wird ne Menge Mist erzählt.



Welches Video ??? Hab ich was verpasst ?


----------



## keinnick (14. Juni 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Welches Video ??? Hab ich was verpasst ?



Eigentlich nicht. Es ging um das hier:



Offset schrieb:


> Habt ihr das schon gesehen? http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rC-ImSeYn2A


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (14. Juni 2014)

Asso THX  ... Das hab ich nich bis zum Schluss geguckt, weils English iss ... Ich verstehe da nur 40 % ^^


----------



## JPW (14. Juni 2014)

Aber die Chancen sind doch "very small", oder brennt jedes Single Rail ab? 
Ich finde es ja auch ein unnötiges Sicherheitsrisiko, aber das jedes Single Rail Netzteil instant explodiert ist eben auch nicht richtig.


----------



## Jolly91 (14. Juni 2014)

Ich bin dem gegenüber sehr skeptisch. 

Könnte ich, würde ich sogar einen Versuch über das Verhalten eines Seasonic P-1200 (1200W) und eines Be Quiet Dark Power P10 1200W im Worst-Case und unter allen möglichen Umständen machen. Oder eben ein Seasonic X-750 KM3 und ein Be Quiet P10 750W, oder ein 850W, da um 10A mehr auf den beiden letzten 12V Schienen.

Getreu dem Sprichwort, gib dem Feuer eine Chance, und wen es kein brenbares Material hat, kann nichts passieren.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Juni 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> Aber die Chancen sind doch "very small", oder brennt jedes Single Rail ab?
> Ich finde es ja auch ein unnötiges Sicherheitsrisiko, aber das jedes Single Rail Netzteil instant explodiert ist eben auch nicht richtig.


 Das Problem ist:
Wenn ein bestimmter Fehler auftritt, wird es brennen, bei (guten) MR ists unwahrscheinlich, dass da was brennt.

Dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit für so einen Fehler, nicht so hoch ist, da die Spannungsregler besser geworden sind, machts das nicht wirklich besser...

Zumal auch noch solche Dinge wie Fehler durch den Anwender ein Punkt gegen SR ist...



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ich bin dem gegenüber sehr skeptisch.
> 
> Könnte ich, würde ich sogar einen Versuch über das Verhalten eines Seasonic P-1200 (1200W) und eines Be Quiet Dark Power P10 1200W im Worst-Case und unter allen möglichen Umständen machen. Oder eben ein Seasonic X-750 KM3 und ein Be Quiet P10 750W, oder ein 850W, da um 10A mehr auf den beiden letzten 12V Schienen.
> 
> Getreu dem Sprichwort, gib dem Feuer eine Chance, und wen es kein brenbares Material hat, kann nichts passieren.


Sinnlos, da das 1200W Seasonic und P10 fast baugleich und Multi Rail sind.

Das 750W KM3 wäre aber Single Rail...


----------



## Jolly91 (14. Juni 2014)

Richtig, da war ja was mit der Gehirnverwaschenen Bevölkerungsgruppe die geil auf hohe Amperezahlen ist. Vielleicht hilft mir Google beim suchen nach den Amperestärken der 12V Leitungen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Juni 2014)

Jonnyguru -> XFX1250W Review

Da bekommsts. OCP müsst bei 45A bei den größeren Rails sein, beim Seasonic.


----------



## eXquisite (14. Juni 2014)

Nur ne kurze Frage, wobei muss ich beim Netzteillüftertausch achten?
Klar keine Caps berühren bla bla, sowas weiß ich schon, ich würde nur gerne mein Supernova auf die Seite legen und da schleift der Lüfter  und Semipassiver Modus ist mir zu schade bei der geilen SF Plattform.

Gruß


----------



## poiu (14. Juni 2014)

willst du das unbedingt machen  andere seite probiert 

wenn man dich nicht davon abbringen kann: warnung machst du das eigene Gefahr! bitte Sicherheitshinweise/Vorkehrungen beachten ! das ist das was du machen kannst aber 100% ige sicherheit gibt es dir nicht!!!!


Stecker ziehen

mehrmals denn power knopf drücken damit sich gespeicherte enerige entladen kann

ggf paar stunden warten

möglichst keine metalischen bauteile (kühler) anpacken

aber wie gesagt vorichtig sein


hab ich schon gesagt das es Lebensgefährlich ist und kein LEGO


----------



## Philipus II (15. Juni 2014)

Ergänzung: Linke Hand in die Hosentasche stecken.


----------



## eXquisite (15. Juni 2014)

> willst du das unbedingt machen  andere seite probiert
> 
> wenn man dich nicht davon abbringen kann: warnung machst du das eigene Gefahr! bitte Sicherheitshinweise/Vorkehrungen beachten ! das ist das was du machen kannst aber 100% ige sicherheit gibt es dir nicht!!!!
> 
> ...



poiu,
du unterschätzt mich ein wenig, ich liebe deine Reviews, habe Chillers L8 offen neben mir liegen, genauso wie ein L7, kenne die SuperFlower Plattform auswendig und habe das Ding nur weil ich es nicht einsehe ein Dark Power Pro mit Backup CapXon Feststoffelkos zu kaufen. 
Und wozu ein paar Stunden warten? Die Caps brauchen doch locker nen Monat bei den Chemi-Con Monstern.
Es ging mir bei der Frage eher darum ob ich was Airflowtechnisch beachten muss 

Gruß


----------



## Philipus II (15. Juni 2014)

Was habt ihr gegen die CapXon Polymers? Ich habe vom P10 keine Lebensdauerberechnung, aber von anderen Netzteilen. Wenn die CapXon Polymer nur die Hälfte der versprochenen Lebensdauer mitmachen, überleben die den Rest deutlich. Rechnerisch kommen bei 25 Grad und Dauervolllast in einem Netzteil mit deutlich höherer Restwelligkeit etwa 30 Jahre erwartete Lebensdauer für die Polymers raus. Um mehr als 50% zu schummeln könnte in anderen Anwendungen fatal sein, daher wird eine B-Marke wie CapXons meist kein Problem sein.


----------



## eXquisite (15. Juni 2014)

Es geht mir auch nicht um Probleme, Technisch sind die nicht schlecht, es geht mir einfach darum, das wenn ich über 200 Euro für ein Netzteil bleche es echt nicht sein muss, das dort trotzdem ein Name wie CapXon auftaucht.

Zudem konnte das BQ generell mal besser, siehe die alten Netzteile mit 6 Rails.

Gruß


----------



## poiu (15. Juni 2014)

okay dann hast du dei nfrage falsch gestellt



> Und wozu ein paar Stunden warten? Die Caps brauchen doch locker nen Monat bei den Chemi-Con Monstern.
> Es ging mir bei der Frage eher darum ob ich was Airflowtechnisch beachten muss



n ja eigentlich sollte das Power Knopf drücken das gröbste entladen, ist übrigens ganz lustig wie lange manche noch ihre Kapazität halten ohne am Netzt zu hängen.

Airflow ist schwer vorauszusehen, im endeffekt müsste du jeweils Temps messen


----------



## Tyler654 (16. Juni 2014)

Ich find's ja auch nicht schön CapXon bei einem über 100€ teuren Netzteil drin zu haben, aber es sind wie gesagt zum Glück Polymercaps. Daher ist es relativ sinnlos, das Dark Power alleine deshalb zu meiden. Mir persönlich bereiten eher die fehlenden Ausziehhilfen an den Molexsteckern Kopfzerbrechen, das wird dann ein echter Kampf, falls ich mal meine Soundkarte ausbauen muss, aber auch die 5/7 V Adapter für meine Lüfter abzuziehen ist unnötig lästig. Das sollte be quiet auf jeden Fall bei möglichst allen kommenden Serien ändern...


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2014)

Das ist bei anderen Netzteilen nicht anders.


----------



## Tyler654 (16. Juni 2014)

Naja, das ist eine dehnbare Aussage, auch wenn sie oft zutrifft.

Die gleichteuren X-560 und X-650 welche ich vor dem P10 besaß hatten alle Ausziehhilfen. Genauso wie die günstigeren Seasonic Plattformen wie die G-Serie, XFX XTR und Platimax 500W usw. wohingegen bei den ähnlich teueren E9 darauf verzichtet wird...


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juni 2014)

Tyler654 schrieb:


> Ich find's ja auch nicht schön CapXon bei einem über 100€ teuren Netzteil drin zu haben, aber es sind wie gesagt zum Glück Polymercaps. Daher ist es relativ sinnlos, das Dark Power alleine deshalb zu meiden. Mir persönlich bereiten eher die fehlenden Ausziehhilfen an den Molexsteckern Kopfzerbrechen, das wird dann ein echter Kampf, falls ich mal meine Soundkarte ausbauen muss, aber auch die 5/7 V Adapter für meine Lüfter abzuziehen ist unnötig lästig. Das sollte be quiet auf jeden Fall bei möglichst allen kommenden Serien ändern...


 
Und was ist, wenn du 'nen Rechner mit 'ner Radeon 9800 aufbauen willst? Verlängerung/Adapter nutzen?
Hat alles 2 Seiten...

Ganz ab davon interessiert der 'normale' Molex Stecker aktuell kaum noch...


----------



## Tyler654 (16. Juni 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Verlängerung/Adapter nutzen?



Ja, auch wenn ich das selber nicht so mag.

ABER: Wer benutzt denn heute bitte ein Dark Power P10 (!) mit einem AGP-Urgestein wie die 9800?! 

Da ist mein Anwendungsfall mit der teuren Soundkarte ganz bestimmt viel häufiger der Fall und auch einige Mainboard werden mit solchen Steckplätzen versehen, um die Spannungsversorgung zu stabilisieren . Zumal man mit ein wenig unvorsicht die Karte schrotten kann und das wäre ziemlich übel. Um eine Radeon 9800 wär's mittlerweile nicht sehr schade...

PS: Die Ausziehhilfen kann man im nachhinein auch gut wegschneiden, wenn es sein muss und die Garantie nicht gefährdet wird...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Juni 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ganz ab davon interessiert der 'normale' Molex Stecker aktuell kaum noch...


 

leiuder, der ist deutlich stecksicherer als sata


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Juni 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> leiuder, der ist deutlich stecksicherer als sata


 
Ansichtssache, hab aufgehört zu zählen wie oft beim stecken von Molex-Steckern einzelne Pins nach hinten aus dem Stecker heraus geschoben wurden. Der Stecker steckt zwar gut, Kontakt hatte der entsprechende Pin aber nicht. 

Ich schlechtesten Fall schiebt es den Pin ganz aus dem Stecker und der 12V Pin hängt frei im Gehäuse rum. In Verbindung mit nem leistungsfähigen Singlerail-Netzteil ein sicherlich sehr effektvoller Abgang, wenn der die Gehäusewand berührt.

Mag die Sata-Stecker auch nicht, lösen sich wirklich leicht, dafür ist die Gefahr herausrutschender Pins deutlich geringer.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Juni 2014)

auch wahr, also auf zur demo fuer neue stecker


----------



## eXquisite (16. Juni 2014)

Mir sind die S-ATA schon mal abgebrochen bei einem günstigeren Netzteil und ich habe die wirklich normal eingesteckt, mit Molex ist mir das noch nie passiert.

Gruß


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2014)

Herausrutschende Pins haben aber nichts mit dem "Molexstecker"(Molex ist eigentlich ein Hersteller von Steckverbindern jedweder Art) an sich zu tun sondern mit der spezifischen Umsetzung. Die Graka, CPU und ATX Stecker benutzen ja z.B. auch die selben Pins und da beschwert sich hier keiner drüber.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juni 2014)

Nein.
GraKa, CPU, ATX benutzt Molex Micro oder so.

Das Problem ist auch woanders:
Die Molexstecker sind für feste/verlötete Pins ausgelegt. Und da funzt diese Art von Steckverbindung richtig gut. Bei nicht festen pins, wie sie in Kupplungen mit Kabeln vorkommen, funzt das ganze wenig bis gar nicht...
Das liegt aber schlicht daran, dass die Pins in der Kupplung 'zu lose' sind.


----------



## BlackNeo (17. Juni 2014)

Mag jemand mein ca. 3 Jahre altes L7 haben?

Ich würde es wegschmeißen, wenn es wer zerlegen oder sogar testen mag würde es noch ne sinnvolle Verwendung finden


----------



## eXquisite (17. Juni 2014)

Ich hätte glatt ja gesagt, aber die APN Plattform habe ich jetzt schon 2 Mal hier liegen wobei eines davon nicht mir gehört  

Meine Empfehlung, mach es auf und bau die Grüne Platine auf dem linken Kühlkörper aus, ist nur eine Schraube aber das ist ne Top Temperaturabhängige Lüftersteuerung und der Protechnik Lüfter ist jetzt auch nicht wirklich schlecht, sowas kann man doch immer noch gut irgendwo verwenden.

Wenn du dazu keine Lust hast und es wirklich verschenken willst könnte ich daraus noch was zaubern und zwar 2 davon gegeneinander antreten lassen, meines ist nämlich auch von Anfang 2011 und dann könnte man mal schauen wie sich Netzteile im alter Differenzieren, würde aber nur gehen sofern es die 430 Watt Version mit dem 4 Pin CPU Stecker ist.

Gruß


----------



## _chiller_ (17. Juni 2014)

Hm ein L7 könnte ich auch brauchen, für Vergleichswerte bei meinen Reviews.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juni 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Mag jemand mein ca. 3 Jahre altes L7 haben?
> 
> Ich würde es wegschmeißen, wenn es wer zerlegen oder sogar testen mag würde es noch ne sinnvolle Verwendung finden


Vollneed...

WObei ich dazu sagen muss: auf das Lüfter PCB bin ich scharf. AFAIR hatten die L7 auch 'ne eigenständige PFC...


----------



## BlackNeo (17. Juni 2014)

chiller hat sich zuerst gemeldet, der bekommts jetzt^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Juni 2014)

stefan, wenn meines hier wirklich ne macke hat, hab ich die tage vielleicht ein 430er l7 ohne lüfter über


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (18. Juni 2014)

Moin zusammen,

da wir hier ja gerade so schön über Netzteile plaudern und ein Kumpel von sich jetzt endlich dazu entschlossen hat seine Hardware zu erneuern, habe ihn gebeten sein altes Netzteil noch nicht wegzuwerfen. Dabei handelt es sich um das Modell Inter-Tech Energon EPS-650W

Hat hier evtl jemand Interesse dran. Oder soll er es gleich wegwerfen?

Das Netzteil stand ca 3 Jahre und starker Belastung. Phenom II X6 1090 ; Sapphire AMD Radeon 6950 2GB ; 2 x 4GB DDR3 ; Soundblaster XFI ; 1x SSD ; 1 x HDD ... Der Rechner wurde ausschließlich zum Gamen benutzt, 8 - 12h am Tag und war so die meiste Zeit an. Wenn auch im Idle, aber lief auch so manche Nächte durch 

Falls das noch interessant ist, RAUCHER Haushalt

Lg


----------



## poiu (18. Juni 2014)

hihi das teil ist bestimmt sowas von platt XD, hab das Combat Power hier dürfte ähnlich sein


----------



## Shadow Complex (18. Juni 2014)

8-12 Stunden gaming pro Tag. Nicht von schlechten Eltern.


----------



## _chiller_ (18. Juni 2014)

Da das Teil immer noch verkauft wird, wäre ein Review von dem Teil sicherlich nicht schlecht


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (18. Juni 2014)

Chiller war auch erster, von daher bekommt er das Teil sowie ich es geholt habe 

Mich interessiert auch was es damit auf sich hat. Zumal es schon 3 Jahre alt ist ... Und durch das Rauchen sicherlich lecker innen aussieht ^^


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (18. Juni 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> 8-12 Stunden gaming pro Tag. Nicht von schlechten Eltern.


 
Okay evtl hab ich nen bissl übertrieben ... Gefühlt sind es 8 - 12h ^^ ... Es kommt eben immer drauf an ... Mal Frei oder nicht Frei ... Auf jeden Fall wurde jeden Tag ordentlich Gezockt ...


----------



## eXquisite (18. Juni 2014)

Das Intertech willst du nicht haben Chiller  http://article.techlabs.by/img/article/29785/Arena_ANP_355A12_internal_view_3.jpg
Ich wette das Teil liefert keine 300 Watt mit vernünftigen Ripple Noise Werten 
Die Größe alleine vom Protection Chip 

Gruß


----------



## _chiller_ (18. Juni 2014)

Natürlich wird es nicht das leisten was auf der Verpackung steht und natürlich hat es kaum Schutzschaltungen, das ist mir ja alles bekannt. Aber genau das macht das Netzteil doch interessant, ist mal abseits vom Mainstream


----------



## Teutonnen (18. Juni 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> ist mal abseits vom Mainstream


 

Leider nicht weit genug. Gell, Corsair?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (19. Juni 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/339077-bq-dpp10-550w-oc-slotblende.html#top

Zum aktuellen Anlass hab ich mal ne Frage die sicherlich nicht in den Verlinkten Thread passt ...

wie sieht das eigentlich aus mit dem auf Single Rails umschalten. Wird das wirklich nur über eine angepasste OCP realisiert sprich, der OCP-trip point wird auf allen 4 Rails auf die gesammtleistung das Netzteils verändert, was ja laut BQ bei 540 Watt 45 Ampere sind.
Oder wird im Netzteil irgendwie die 4 Rails auf eine gelegt ???

Das erste Beispiel wäre für mich denkbarer, weil das sicherlich einfach zu realisieren ist als beispiel nr. 2 ^^


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Oder wird im Netzteil irgendwie die 4 Rails auf eine gelegt ???


 
Wie soll das denn technisch ablaufen?
Wird da irgendwie eine Metallplatte auf die 4 Rails gedrückt und diese dann alle kurz geschlossen? 

Hier mal ein Zitat von BeQuiet selbst. Das sollte die Sache eigentlich erklären:



			
				BeQuiet Support schrieb:
			
		

> Overclocking Key:
> Der Overclocking Key fasst die einzelnen 12V-Schienen zu einer 12V-Schiene zusammen.
> Sie können die Overclocking Funktion mittels des mitgelieferten Jumpers direkt am Netzteil permanent aktivieren oder Sie aktivieren die Overclocking Funktion mittels des Schalters an dem mitgelieferten Slotblech nach Bedarf.
> Der Overclocking Key wird mit der gekennzeichneten Buchse am Netzteil verbunden.
> ...


----------



## drstraleman (19. Juni 2014)

Hey ich habe hier im Netzteil-Forum einen Thread erstellt. 

Nun mein Anliegen wurde gelöst, aber ich habe nun einige Fragen. Und mir wurde geraten mich in diesem Thread zu melden. Und zwar ist folgendes: 

Ich habe ein l8 von be quiet geschenkt bekommen 530 Watt, habe es eingebaut und hab mal meine Spannungen beobachtet. 

Mein Prozessor kommt angeblich jetzt mit bedeutend weniger Spannung aus, als vorher das finde ich sehr interessant. 

Ich besitze eine Xeon 1231v3 und komme unter last nun mit genau 1Volt aus, vorher mussten es immer 1.010 Volt sein. 
Die größte Veränderung gab es aber im Idle von 0.760 auf 0.620 Volt!! Und das alles stabil. 
Kann mir jemand das erklären? 

Genau wie alle anderen Spannungen diese sind nun im soll Bereich, bei meinem alten Enermax 82+ 425watt war dies nicht mehr ganz gegeben, nuja es war auch schon 6 Jahre alt.


Also dürft ihr nun gerne darüber diskutieren und oder streiten. 
Achja falls jemand dieses Netzteil zu Testzwecken haben möchte bin ich gerne dazu bereit.


----------



## Shadow Complex (19. Juni 2014)

Was ist ein L8 480 Watt? Das Netzteil gibt es nicht.

Warum sollte man deswegen (Weswegen eigentlich überhaupt?) streiten?


----------



## drstraleman (19. Juni 2014)

Ich habs editiert, es ist natürlich das 530 Watt. 

Naja ist doch n Diskussionsthema also von daher war das einfach verallgemeinert ausgedrückt...


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2014)

drstraleman schrieb:


> Hey ich habe hier im Netzteil-Forum einen Thread erstellt.
> 
> Nun mein Anliegen wurde gelöst, aber ich habe nun einige Fragen. Und mir wurde geraten mich in diesem Thread zu melden. Und zwar ist folgendes:
> 
> ...



Du hast das falsch verstanden.
Du kannst in deinem Thread weiterhin der Frage nach der Spannung nachgehen. Das ist kein Problem.

Ich meinte mit "im Netzteil Diskussionsthread melden" den Punkt mit dem alten Netzteil. Wenn du jemanden suchst dem du das zukommen lassen willst Zwecks Review kannst du dich hier melden.
Also den folgenden Punkt von dir:



drstraleman schrieb:


> Achja falls jemand dieses Netzteil zu Testzwecken haben möchte bin ich gerne dazu bereit.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Juni 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Vollneed...
> 
> WObei ich dazu sagen muss: auf das Lüfter PCB bin ich scharf. AFAIR hatten die L7 auch 'ne eigenständige PFC...


 
meinst du diese platine?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (20. Juni 2014)

Hey Leutz,
Kollege fragt mich grad nach Grakaupgrade.
Restsystem passt soweit, nur mit dem Netzteil bin ich überfragt.

Er will von 560Ti auf GTX780 aufrüsten.
Netzteil ist ein *Delta  CAA-500AT A*


----------



## Uziflator (20. Juni 2014)

Andere Frage wie lange hast Du das NT schon in Betrieb?
Wenns 5 Jahre sind kauf dir besser was neues.


----------



## target2804 (20. Juni 2014)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Andere Frage wie lange hast Du das NT schon in Betrieb? Wenns 5 Jahre sind kauf dir besser was neues.



Was eine blöde Aussage. Definitiv.
Wenn du das Netzteil nicht kennst dann mach es so wie ich und sag dazu nichts. Aber generell mal zu sagen dass man sich nach 5 Jahren BESSER ein neues kaufen soll, ist meines Erachtens Blödsinn!


----------



## -sori- (20. Juni 2014)

Warum das? Er hat schon Recht, schau dir mal das Review über alte Netzteile bei Computerbase an


----------



## target2804 (20. Juni 2014)

Finde das pauschal einfach nicht richtig.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (20. Juni 2014)

Er schickte mir noch nen Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was sagt ihr, gleich rausschmeissen oder geht noch und bei nächster Gelegenheit tauschen?
Soll ne 780er ran, CPU is nen i7-2600 non OC im zwei Jahre alten Fertig PC.


----------



## _chiller_ (20. Juni 2014)

Hat das Netzteil alle nötigen Anschlüsse (2* 8 Pin PCI-E) für die Grafikkarte? Wenn ja, dann kannst du es drin lassen. Falls nicht, einmal tauschen


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Juni 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> Was eine blöde Aussage. Definitiv.
> Wenn du das Netzteil nicht kennst dann mach es so wie ich und sag dazu nichts. Aber generell mal zu sagen dass man sich nach 5 Jahren BESSER ein neues kaufen soll, ist meines Erachtens Blödsinn!





target2804 schrieb:


> Finde das pauschal einfach nicht richtig.


Junge, wenn du keine Ahnung von den Komponenten hast, sei still. Wie du schon selbst gesagt hast.
Denn du scheinst mal überhaupt keine Ahnung zu haben, was überhaupt im PC passiert!
Und die Mühe, nach dem 'was leisten alte Netzteile' Artikel auf Computerbase zu suchen, hast du auch nicht gemacht. Ich wills mal kurz fassen: Dort war ein E5, bei dem einige Kondensatoren kaputt waren. Entsprechend war die Restwelligkeit mit der Chroma nicht messbar. Dass das nicht sehr gesund für den Rest sein dürfte, sollte auch irgendwie einleuchten, eigentlich.

Aber hier sind wir wieder an dem Punkt, dass das Netzteil nur Strom liefert und keine FPS, entsprechend wird dieses (eigentlich sehr wichtige) Bauteil als unwichtig abgetan. Warum auch immer...

Und weil ein 130-250W Netzteil vor hunderten von Jahren mal recht langlebig war, muss das auch heute noch der Fall sein. Auch wenn einige Komponenten mal eben so Lastschwankungen von 20A im Millisekunden Bereich verursachen. Das alles darf einfach mal überhaupt keine Auswirkung auf die Lebensdauer des Netzteiles haben, das muss 10 Jahre halten, mindestens. Wenn nicht noch mehr.

Sorry, aber solche blöden Aussagen von irgendwelchen Leuten, die mal überhaupt keine Minute sich mit den entsprechenden Komponenten beschäftigt haben, gehen mir ziemlich aufn Eimer...
Wie schon oben geschrieben: Wenn du von etwas keine Ahnung hab, sag nix dazu. Aber behaupte nicht, dass du etwas drüber weißt...

Denn das führt im schlimmsten Fall dazu, dass *der Rechner von dem Gegenüber geschädigt wird*!!!

Aber das scheint dir irgendwie nicht so ganz klar zu sein, dass ein Netzteil, dass schon etwas älter ist und wohl nicht mehr ganz so toll (und Delta verwendet gerne alles durcheinander, da findet man dann in einem Netzteil von Aishi über ltec, SamXon und Nippon Chemicon alles)



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> meinst du diese platine?


 Jau, genau das ich meine und suche


----------



## Framinator (20. Juni 2014)

Stefan Payne was sind deine ersten 3 besten Netzteile die du jemals in der Hand hattest?


----------



## Shadow Complex (21. Juni 2014)

Framinator schrieb:


> Stefan Payne was sind deine ersten 3 besten Netzteile die du jemals in der Hand hattest?


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n.../264975-die-besten-netzteile.html#post5069372



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht 'die besten Netzteile'.
> 
> Es  gibt nur für einen bestimmten Einsatzbereich besonders geeignete  Netzteile. Ein 1200W Netzteil ist z.B. ziemlich schlecht, wenns ein  Office System mit ohne Grafikkarte und Low End CPU versorgen muss.
> Ein 550W Netzteil natürlich wieder bei einem System mit 2 (oder mehr) Grafikkarten.
> ...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (21. Juni 2014)

Also wenn ich gefragt werden würde was "das beste Netzteil" wäre, dann würde ich pauschal sagen ... Die Technik und die Qualli von SeaSonic gepaart mit der Railverteilung und den Schutzschaltungen von BeQuiet ... Jetzt mal rein aus dem Stehgreif gegriffen ...
Das Netzteil würd ich mir sofort kaufen, wenn es das im Mittleren Lastbereich zu kaufen gäbe ... 

Aber sowas ist eben wie immer Ansichtssache und kann nicht auf die Allgemeinheit bezogen werden


----------



## Teutonnen (21. Juni 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Die Technik und die Qualli von SeaSonic Delta


 
Wenn schon, dann richtig^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Juni 2014)

Framinator schrieb:


> Stefan Payne was sind deine ersten 3 besten Netzteile die du jemals in der Hand hattest?


In der Hand oder im Besitz?

Von in der Hand würd ich Dark Power Pro P10, 550, 650 und 750W sagen 
im Besitz: P8 750W ist ganz OK, das Delta 500QB auch so halbwegs, danach fällts mir aber schon schwer... 




SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Die Technik und die Qualli von SeaSonic


 Also ich verstehe den Hype um Seasonic nicht...

Ganz ehrlich: DIe alten S12 und S12-II waren wirklich recht gut. Auch nach heutigen Standards sind die nicht schlecht.
Die Nachfolger davon jedoch können da IMO kaum mithalten...

Hab mal so 'just 4 phun' ein altes Seasonic S12 ausgegraben, Antec Truepower Trio, 650W. Und damit mal 'nen CF Gespann befeuert.

Das interessante: Dieser olle Haufen schien mit Originallüfter leiser als ein modernes Gold Gerät (S12G Basis) zu sein...
DAS sollte eigentlich nicht sein...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (21. Juni 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe den Hype um Seasonic nicht...



Naja, durch meine Netzteil suche damals bin ich eben durch viele Tests gekommen und da iss in Sachen Technik eben das SeaSonic aufgefallen  Technisch gibt es an der G und der X Serie eigentlich nicht viel zu meckern. Ob man das nun als Hype bezeichnen kann, okay, wenn du das sagst wird da schon was dran sein, aber Fakt ist auch ... Würden diese Geräte mit 4 Rails und leiseren Lüftersteuerungen auf den Markt kommen, hätte BeQuiet einen echten Konkurrenten hier in DE .. Davon bin ich überzeugt ...


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe den Hype um Seasonic nicht...


 
Verstehe ich auch nicht.
Der Support ist ganz gut aber Seasonic hat in letzter Zeit doch eher nachgelassen bzw. sich zu sehr vom US Markt leiten lassen.



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Würden diese Geräte mit 4 Rails und leiseren Lüftersteuerungen auf den Markt kommen, hätte BeQuiet einen echten Konkurrenten hier in DE .. Davon bin ich überzeugt ...



Tun sie aber nicht weil sie sich nicht für den Deutschen Markt interessieren -- sieht man ja ganz gut an dem G Netzteil PCGH Edition denn das ist irgendwie nie zu bekommen. Sie lassen sich vom US Markt leiten und der will große Single Rail Netzteile haben deren Lautstärke völlig egal ist.


----------



## JPW (21. Juni 2014)

Was haltet ihr hiervon? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Juni 2014)

Kommt darauf an, wie der Rest der Spannungen ausschaut.
Wenn da noch alles in den Spec ist, kein Problem.
Wenn da nix mehr in den Spec ist, big Problem...


----------



## Legacyy (21. Juni 2014)

Schöner Schweißbrenner mit echt lautem Lüfter, dazu noch SemiPassiv


----------



## _chiller_ (21. Juni 2014)

Wenn sich da mal ein kleines Kabel in den Weg stellt und einen Kurzschluss verursacht, halte ich davon ungefähr sowas:
http://images.alphacoders.com/528/52831.jpg

Aber ansonsten ist das Netzteil gar nicht mal so schlecht


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr hiervon?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Caseking halt.


----------



## eXquisite (21. Juni 2014)

Hey hey hey, ihr beleidigt hier nicht mein Netzteil 

Dann habe ich ja "ach so tolle" Reserven 

Naja, würde es mal ein anständiges Multirail geben, mit anständig meine ich nicht P10 und Co. sondern was, was in meinem Sinne gut ist, dann bräuchte ich die Kiste auch nicht mehr 

Gruß


----------



## Teutonnen (22. Juni 2014)

Seit wann kann man einen Klumpen Elektrotrchnik beleidigen?!


----------



## eXquisite (22. Juni 2014)

> Seit wann kann man einen Klumpen Elektrotrchnik beleidigen?!


Oh, doch das geht schon, Netzteile haben Gefühle wusstest du das etwa noch nicht?


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2014)

Bei einigen gehen Netzteile halt kaputt weil auch Netzteile ihren Stolz haben. 
Wenn die merken dass so eine olle AMD Grafikkarte verbaut ist streikt das Netzteil schon mal.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (22. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei einigen gehen Netzteile halt kaputt weil auch Netzteile ihren Stolz haben.
> Wenn die merken dass so eine olle AMD Grafikkarte verbaut ist streikt das Netzteil schon mal.



Ich bin mir sicher, die gibt es auch bei NVidia Karten


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, die gibt es auch bei NVidia Karten


 
Selbst billig Netzteil jubeln wenn sie merken dass sie Nvidia Karten antreiben dürfen. 
Bei AMD CPUs aber rümpfen alle Netzteile die Nase.


----------



## eXquisite (22. Juni 2014)

Aber, aber ich wollte mein Supernova eigentlich noch bis zum P11 und HighCurrentPro Rev3. behalten 

Mag es denn meine Lightning oder nicht? Und wie kann ich das herausfinden? 



Nur mal so als Frage, eine Netzteilplatine hat ja meist nur ein Layer, ist es daher realistisch mal zu versuchen ein eigenens Netzteil zu bauen als Langzeitprojekt?

Wenn man sich damit noch weiter auseinandersetzt kann das ja garnicht so Kompliziert sein, nur extrem Zeitaufwändig denke ich mal.

Heißt irgendein kleines Gerät Richtung 100 Watt oder so selber bauen, Platinenschaltplan entwickeln und Komponenten ggf. selber verlöten?

Würde ich mal sehr interessant finden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn das Netzteil nicht ausreicht schaltet der Rechner ab. Mehr passiert nicht.


Sollte es, klappt aber leider nicht immer 
Bzw viel zu spät.

Einige Beispiele. Triathlor ECO, 650W (bei 80A, +12V unter 11V oder unter 10V, Hardwareluxx Review)
Einige HEC Modelle und sicher noch einiges mehr...


----------



## ebastler (22. Juni 2014)

Unterspannung sollte den Komponenten wohl eigentlich nichts ausmachen, außer, dass sie indtabil werden und abstürzen, oder?
Aber keine bleibenden Schäden hinterlassen


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sollte es, klappt aber leider nicht immer
> Bzw viel zu spät.
> 
> Einige Beispiele. Triathlor ECO, 650W (bei 80A, +12V unter 11V oder unter 10V, Hardwareluxx Review)
> Einige HEC Modelle und sicher noch einiges mehr...


 
Du gräbst ja auch immer Netzteile aus die ich niemals verbauen würde.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juni 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Unterspannung sollte den Komponenten wohl eigentlich nichts ausmachen, außer, dass sie indtabil werden und abstürzen, oder?
> Aber keine bleibenden Schäden hinterlassen


 Das Problem ist nicht die Spannung sondern wie sie ausschaut...

Wenn die Spannung bei einem Schaltnetzteil einbricht, ist meistens die Restwelligkeit auch hinüber. Und das kann dann durchaus die Alterung der Komponenten beschleunigen...


----------



## ebastler (22. Juni 2014)

Hm, das stimmt, hatte ich gar nicht bedacht... Danke!


----------



## Philipus II (22. Juni 2014)

Plus: Unterspannung kann die Spannungswandler von anderen Komponenten überlasten, da sie auf einen bestimmten Eingangsspannungsbereich optimiert sind.


----------



## poiu (22. Juni 2014)

CWT 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _chiller_ (22. Juni 2014)

Oh, schon wieder ein Kabelbrand?


----------



## Dragon AMD (22. Juni 2014)

Gefählich. Oh oh


----------



## poiu (22. Juni 2014)

Kurzschluss test halt einer von mehreren, bisher nur noch mit keinem gemalt


----------



## eXquisite (23. Juni 2014)

> Kurzschluss test halt einer von mehreren, bisher nur noch mit keinem gemalt


Woran liegt es denn? Mogelt CWT bei den Komponenten oder sind die einfach zu doof zu Netzteil?

Gruß


----------



## sensit1ve_ (23. Juni 2014)

Nachdem ich hier jetzt einiges zum Thema Multi-Rail, Kurzschlüssen, Kabelbränden etc. gelesen habe, wollte ich fragen ob ich mein Seasonic X-560 in Rente schicken soll, (da Single-Rail) oder ob ich diese noch "gefahrlos" weiterbetreiben kann. Was denkt Ihr?


----------



## thom_cat (23. Juni 2014)

Weiterbetreiben, das X-560 ist intern ein Multi-Rail Gerät.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (23. Juni 2014)

thom_cat schrieb:


> Weiterbetreiben, das X-560 ist intern ein Multi-Rail Gerät.



Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## GeForce-Lover (23. Juni 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> oder sind die einfach zu doof zu Netzteil?


 

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuund.... Neue Signatur


----------



## eXquisite (23. Juni 2014)

> Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuund.... Neue Signatur


 

Leudels, hat irgendwer von euch Lust mir Testsamples zu schicken?


----------



## Jolly91 (23. Juni 2014)

Na das will ich sehen wo das X-560 ein Multi-Rail ist. 

Ich betreibe meines seit 2 Jahren, und werd es noch weitere 2 bis 3 Jahre betreiben.


----------



## eXquisite (23. Juni 2014)

http://www.planet3dnow.de/photoplog/images/49821/3_intern2.png

Links die beiden gelben Kabel sind die getrennten 12 Volt Schienen.



> Ich betreibe meines seit 2 Jahren, und werd es noch weitere 2 bis 3 Jahre betreiben.


Und was soll dich jetzt daran hindern?

Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Juni 2014)

http://www.alternate.de/Antec/VP700P-Netzteil/html/product/1133502?

Ist doch Schrott oder?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. Juni 2014)

Hier sieht man auch schön, dass es intern ein MultiRail ist ; )

Es arbeitet aber trotzdem wie ein Single Rail ...



			
				tomshardware schrieb:
			
		

> Als einziger Hersteller in diesem Testfeld setzt Seasonic auf ein Single-Rail-Design und gibt für die einzige 12-Volt-Schiene eine Belastbarkeit von bis 46 Ampere an. Und das schafft das X-560 locker. Selbst bei 50 Ampere Strom liefert das Netzteil zuverlässig 12 Volt Spannung – auch über einen Zeitraum von fünf Minuten.



Das ist genau das, was mir bei meinem Netzteil auch immer wieder Kopfzerbrechen bereitet ...


----------



## eXquisite (23. Juni 2014)

> http://ad.zanox.com/ppc/?27173444C5278727&zpar0=[[forum]]&ULP=[[]]Antec VP700P, Netzteil schwarz, 4x PCIe
> 
> Ist doch Schrott oder?



Die 450ger Version ist ganz okay, drüber würde ich die CapXon Kacke aber nicht mehr nutzen.

Gruß


----------



## -sori- (23. Juni 2014)

http://geizhals.de/sea-sonic-g-series-g-550-550w-pcgh-edition-atx-2-3-ssr-550rm-a1098704.html

1. Seit wann gibt es eine PCGH bei einem Händler, der nicht Alternate heisst?
2. Warum ist es um 20 Euro günstiger?
3. Was hat ein Netzteil mit Notebooks zu tun?


Und die krönende Frage: Warum ist es hier lieferbar?
O.o


----------



## eXquisite (23. Juni 2014)

> 1. Seit wann gibt es eine PCGH bei einem Händler, der nicht Alternate heisst?


Schon öfter, Alternate kümmert sich nur um die PCs.


> 2. Warum ist es um 20 Euro günstiger?


Wahrscheinlich weil es keiner da bestellen will.


> 3. Was hat ein Netzteil mit Notebooks zu tun?


Keine Ahnung.


> Und die krönende Frage: Warum ist es hier lieferbar?


Liegt sicher seit Ewigkeiten auf Lager, denn wer kauft schon bei NB-Billiger?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. Juni 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W PCGH-Edition ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> 1. Seit wann gibt es eine PCGH bei einem Händler, der nicht Alternate heisst?
> 2. Warum ist es um 20 Euro günstiger?
> ...



Ganz einfach, weil Alternate ohnehin teuer iss ... Weia, ich hab insgesamt 110€ Bezahlt "damals" ... Logischer weise bei Alternate ^^


----------



## Shadow Complex (23. Juni 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> 3. Was hat ein Netzteil mit Notebooks zu tun?
> O.o


 
Seit wann verkauft Notebooks Billiger nur Notebooks? O.o  (Achtung rhetorische Frage)


----------



## Jolly91 (23. Juni 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Hier sieht man auch schön, dass es intern ein MultiRail ist ; )
> 
> Es arbeitet aber trotzdem wie ein Single Rail ...
> 
> ...



Okay.


----------



## eXquisite (23. Juni 2014)

> Okay.



Wie jetzt warte mal, soll das etwas heißen das du es schlecht findest das es doch Multirail ist?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. Juni 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Wie jetzt warte mal, soll das etwas heißen das du es schlecht findest das es doch Multirail ist?



Nein, aber es ist bedenklich das es trotz Multi Rail arbeitet wie ein Single Rail ... 50 Ampere sind schon nicht ohne


----------



## Legacyy (23. Juni 2014)

Es sind 2 separate 12V Leitungen, also "True MultiRail".


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. Juni 2014)

Die OCP vom E9 480 finde ich wirklich interessant. Diese schalten noch unter 30 Ampere ...


----------



## eXquisite (23. Juni 2014)

> Nein, aber es ist bedenklich das es trotz Multi Rail arbeitet wie ein Single Rail ... 50 Ampere sind schon nicht ohne



Das meinte ich garnicht, ich hatte mich eigentlich mehr nochmal auf die Gesamtsituation bezogen, denn da kam drin vor:



> Na das will ich sehen wo das X-560 ein Multi-Rail ist.
> 
> Ich betreibe meines seit 2 Jahren, und werd es noch weitere 2 bis 3 Jahre betreiben.



Und da sieht das für mich so aus als würde er denken das Multirail was schlechtes ist.

Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juni 2014)

Lieber ein e9 500w oder das seasonic pcgh 550 ? Kollege hat das olle antec zurück geschickt ....hat er sich anschnacken lassen von seinem schwager ..und hatte ihm schon das E9 SP 480CM/500 empfohlen .....die sollen mal hören


----------



## thom_cat (24. Juni 2014)

Technisch wäre das Seasonic vorzuziehen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Lieber ein e9 500w oder das seasonic pcgh 550 ? Kollege hat das olle antec zurück geschickt ....hat er sich anschnacken lassen von seinem schwager ..und hatte ihm schon das E9 SP 480CM/500 empfohlen .....die sollen mal hören


 
Wenn das PCGH Seasonic lieferbar ist versuch dein Glück.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Lieber ein e9 500w oder das seasonic pcgh 550 ? Kollege hat das olle antec zurück geschickt ....hat er sich anschnacken lassen von seinem schwager ..und hatte ihm schon das E9 SP 480CM/500 empfohlen .....die sollen mal hören


True Power Classic? Bis etwa 300W Aufnahme sind die ganz OK, darüber wirds aber ganz schnell richtig ekelig...

Ein P10 wäre nicht drin, oder?


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> True Power Classic? Bis etwa 300W Aufnahme sind die ganz OK, darüber wirds aber ganz schnell richtig ekelig...



Bei Max Last hörst du die Dinger auch noch drei Zimmer weiter.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juni 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> True Power Classic? Bis etwa 300W Aufnahme sind die ganz OK, darüber wirds aber ganz schnell richtig ekelig...
> 
> Ein P10 wäre nicht drin, oder?



Ne das e9 ist ihm schon zu teuer


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juni 2014)

Also ist das seasonic besser?


----------



## Jolly91 (24. Juni 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Wie jetzt warte mal, soll das etwas heißen das du es schlecht findest das es doch Multirail ist?


 
Seasonic gibt gerne die kombinierte Gesamtleistung der ganzen 12V Leitungen an, weil in Amerika hohe Zahlen bekanntlich hohes Kaufinteresse weckt. Beim Seasonic P-1200 erinnerte ich mich mal, das Seasonic ab 1.000W Multi Rail anbietet, daher bin ich etwas verwundert, das auch die kleineren Modelle wie das X-560 Multirail sind, wobei dann wohl auch das X750 Km³ Multirail sein wird. ^^


----------



## Shadow Complex (24. Juni 2014)

KM3 ist nicht mehr multirail wenngleich der sicherungschip ocp auf 2 getrennten 12 Volt rails überwachen könnte. Wurde halt nicht realisiert ergo single rail.


----------



## eXquisite (24. Juni 2014)

> Seasonic gibt gerne die kombinierte Gesamtleistung der ganzen 12V Leitungen an, weil in Amerika hohe Zahlen bekanntlich hohes Kaufinteresse weckt. Beim Seasonic P-1200 erinnerte ich mich mal, das Seasonic ab 1.000W Multi Rail anbietet, daher bin ich etwas verwundert, das auch die kleineren Modelle wie das X-560 Multirail sind, wobei dann wohl auch das X750 Km³ Multirail sein wird. ^^



Des sind größtenteils Multirails, hat Seasonic sogar mal irgendwo auf der Website rausgehauen, liegt einfach daran, weil es zu unsicher ist. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, war das auch der Grund warum sie aufgehört haben die AX Geräte von Corsair zu fertigen, weil ihnen das Risiko zu hoch war bei Singelrail.


----------



## Philipus II (24. Juni 2014)

> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, war das auch der Grund warum sie aufgehört haben die AX Geräte von Corsair zu fertigen, weil ihnen das Risiko zu hoch war bei Singelrail.


Hast du da ne Quelle für?`Kenne ich anders.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juni 2014)

Nö, eher hatten die keinen Bock mehr aufeinander.

Seasonic fand Corsair wohl auch nicht soo toll. Auch ists z.T. nicht so ganz einfach, mit Seasonic zusammen zu arbeiten...


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, war das auch der Grund warum sie aufgehört haben die AX Geräte von Corsair zu fertigen, weil ihnen das Risiko zu hoch war bei Singelrail.


 
Wäre mir jetzt neu.
Ich denke dass einige Anbieter ungerne mit Seasonic zusammenarbeiten weil Seasonic immer ihre Richtlinie durchbringen will und weniger das baut was der Kunde gerne hätte.
FSP ist da eben anders. Die bauen genau das was der Kunde will.
CWT ist da nicht anders. Die bauen auch das was der Kunde will -- und fegen vorher noch mal schnell durch die Fabrik damit sie genug Caps zusammen bekommen.


----------



## Tyler654 (24. Juni 2014)

Ist nahezu alltag, dass die sich Führungsebene aus einem so großen Schuppen so einiges herausnimmt...

Weißt du nicht zufällig genaueres darüber?


----------



## eXquisite (24. Juni 2014)

> Ich denke dass einige Anbieter ungerne mit Seasonic zusammenarbeiten weil Seasonic immer ihre Richtlinie durchbringen will und weniger das baut was der Kunde gerne hätte.


Und Seasonic wollte eben das das Ding kein Singelrail wird, ich such das nachher nochmal raus wo ich das her hatte.

Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juni 2014)

Tyler654 schrieb:


> Ist nahezu alltag, dass die sich Führungsebene aus einem so großen Schuppen so einiges herausnimmt...
> Weißt du nicht zufällig genaueres darüber?


Nein, ists nicht.

Das ist eben der Punkt bei 'Contract Manufacturing'. Da gehst hin, sagst, was du willst, bestimmst das Layout und der Auftragnehmer sagt dir dann, was das Gerät kostet, wieviel du abnehmen musst und was die Entwicklung kostet...
So läuft das 'normalerweise', wobei einige/viele sog. Hersteller gar keine eigenen Dinge machen sondern einfach irgendein Standard Design aus dem Regal des Herstellers nehmen und das dann unter eigenem Namen verkaufen. Es gibt wirklich nur sehr sehr wenige Labels, die was eigenes erschaffen. Be quiet ist einer der wenigen, die das machen. Siehe L8...


----------



## Tyler654 (24. Juni 2014)

Zu den "bodenständigen" Buden gehören wohl FSP (sagst du öfters) und...?

Wenig Spielraum soll man laut Gerüchten bei Delta haben - hab mal irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt, dass die immer recht hohe Mengen für einen erfolgreichen Vertragsabschluss absetzen wollen - und man sieht ja passenderweise kaum Deltageräte im Endverbrauchermarkt...


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juni 2014)

Tyler654 schrieb:


> Zu den "bodenständigen" Buden gehören wohl FSP (sagst du öfters) und...?


CWT scheint wohl auch in letzter Zeit öfter in die Richtung zu gehen, ebenso HEC. Da kannst auch das bekommen, was du willst. Vorausgesetzt, die Ings bekommen das hin...



Tyler654 schrieb:


> Wenig Spielraum soll man laut Gerüchten bei Delta haben - hab mal irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt, dass die immer recht hohe Mengen für einen erfolgreichen Vertragsabschluss absetzen wollen - und man sieht ja passenderweise kaum Deltageräte im Endverbrauchermarkt...


Bei Delta gibt es 2 Probleme:
a) extrem hohe Mengen, die man abnehmen muss.
b) muss man ein recht teures Ingeneursteam nutzen, wenn man was eigenes machen möchte.

Die habens dafür aber auch drauf, wie man an diversen Antec Geräten sieht. Einziger Minuspunkt: Die sind nicht so ganz leise...
Technisch halte ich die High Current Pro für (mit) die besten Geräte, die man als Endkunde kaufen kann...

Das liegt aber daran, dass man die wirklich guten Sachen nicht frei erwerben kann. Das ist den OEMs vorbehalten, da sich einige wirklich gute Buden (wie Liteon) 'nen feuchten um den Endkunden Markt kehren...
Die bevorzugen halt den OEM Bereich, in dem man wohl richtig gut verdienen kann, da man recht hohe Mengen bei extrem wenig Stress absetzen kann (ie: Level 8 Error so gut wie ausgeschlossen)...


----------



## ToflixGamer (24. Juni 2014)

Für die Schnäppchenjäger unter euch:

Heute Abend gibts bei www.zackzack.de (Bestellung läuft dann über Alternate) um 21:00 Uhr das beQuiet E9 580 Watt reduziert.

Wie viel es dann kostet, steht erst dann fest, günstiger wirds auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juni 2014)

Naja, die meisten Zackzack Angebote sind jezt nicht soo super toll gewesen.

Schätz mal, dass es etwa 90€ oder so werden werden...


----------



## Legacyy (24. Juni 2014)

Was der da wieder fürn Müll verzapft im Luxx.. 
Welches Netzteil?

Und wozu sollte man das E9 580W kaufen? Taugt doch eh nicht wirklich was...


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2014)

Ja. Ausgerechnet ein Fanless Seasonic. Die Dinger sind lauter als diverse Antec Teile mit Lüfter.


----------



## ToflixGamer (24. Juni 2014)

Warum taugt das Ding nix?

Ist ein Seasonic ernsthaft besser als beQuiet? Find die allein vom Namen her nicht sonderlich ansprechend...


----------



## -sori- (24. Juni 2014)

Das Seasonic G550 PCGH spielt mit dem P10 in einer Liga.


----------



## Legacyy (24. Juni 2014)

SeaSonic hatte mal ein paar sehr gute Modelle.
Mittlerweile allerdings auch nicht mehr besonders gut, da so gut wie alles SingleRail ist.


----------



## ToflixGamer (24. Juni 2014)

P10? Ich kenn mich gar nicht aus.

Also taugen die Seasonic wirklich was? Sind die besser als vergleichbare beQuiets?

Single Rail? Ich muss mich noch etwas einlesen.

Alles klar, SingleRail ist wohl eher ungeeignet für die etwas größeren Netzteile.


----------



## -sori- (24. Juni 2014)

Naja, bei 550 W ist Single Rail noch völlig ok.


----------



## Monsjo (24. Juni 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Das Seasonic G550 PCGH spielt mit dem P10 in einer Liga.


 
Meinst du? Ich würde es eher zum E9 etc einordnen.


----------



## -sori- (24. Juni 2014)

Nein, keinesfalls. E9 hat Teapo, Seasonic Nippon-Chemicon. Dazu ist es nicht Gruppenreguliert.


----------



## ToflixGamer (24. Juni 2014)

Hä, was?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. Juni 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Meinst du? Ich würde es eher zum E9 etc einordnen.


 


-sori- schrieb:


> Nein, keinesfalls. E9 hat Teapo, Seasonic Nippon-Chemicon. Dazu ist es nicht Gruppenreguliert.


 

Da würde ich sagen, kommt es primär drauf an, auf was man mehr Wert legt. Bei Lautstärke --> E9, sonst klar das G, da technisch wirklich bedeutend besser.


----------



## ToflixGamer (24. Juni 2014)

Btw, das E9 kostet 80€.

Und warum ist das Seasonic besser?


----------



## FTTH (24. Juni 2014)

Ist ein 2-Rail-Netzteil mit 1200 Watt genauso gefährlich wie ein 600 Watt Single-Rail-Netzteil?
Ist nicht jedes Netzteil wenn CPU und Grafikkarte im Idle sind gefährlich? 
Ist es sicherer das Netzteil immer am Limit zu betreiben damit es schnell abschaltet?


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juni 2014)

ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Ist ein Seasonic ernsthaft besser als beQuiet?


Wenn man sich diverse Punkte rauspickt, dann ja.
Das Problem bei den Teilen ist, dass sie unter Last z.T. furchtbar laut sind, die Lager der Lüfter z.T. unangenehm klingen und z.T. sinds auch Single Rail Geräte...

Letztendlich ist das Problem der E9 die Gruppenregulation (+12V und +5V werden zusammen reguliert), wenn das nicht der Fall wäre, wäre es das bessere Gerät...



Legacyy schrieb:


> Was der da wieder fürn Müll verzapft im Luxx..
> Welches Netzteil?


Naja, das LuXX ist wirklich kein schönes/angenehmes Forum. Die sind für die Sammelthreads gut, ansonsten sind die User dort aber meist nicht wirklich toll... 

Naja, mal schauen, was da noch so auf mein Posting kommen wird. Ich würde raten, dass ich 'dumm von der Seite angemacht' werden werde...


Legacyy schrieb:


> SeaSonic hatte mal ein paar sehr gute Modelle.


Korrekt, die alten S12 waren damals, als sie gekommen sind, richtig gut, auch nach heutigen Standards.

Nur leider konnte man das ganze nicht halten, verbaut auch nicht mehr diese schönen großen Kühlbleche des damals typischen Seasonic Designs...
Da würd ich glatt mal behaupten, dass die Netzteile in den letzten Jahren lauter geworden sind, aufgrund der kleineren Kühler...


----------



## Teutonnen (25. Juni 2014)

@Stefan hab den Kabelbaum mal im Luxx gepostet. Mal schauen, was da noch so kommt x)


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (25. Juni 2014)

> -sori- schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nein, keinesfalls. E9 hat Teapo, Seasonic Nippon-Chemicon. Dazu ist es nicht Gruppenreguliert.



Das G-550 PCGH hat sogar Primär Hitachi und Sekundär Rubycon Elkos 

Das iss sogar noch nen ticken besser als Nippon Chemicon


----------



## ToflixGamer (25. Juni 2014)

Welches Netzteil ist dann eher zu empfehlen?


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Das G-550 PCGH hat sogar Primär Hitachi und Sekundär Rubycon Elkos
> 
> Das iss sogar noch nen ticken besser als Nippon Chemicon


 
Besser würde ich nicht sagen. Es gibt eine Menge Caps des gleichen Herstellers und es kommt auch darauf an wie sie verbaut sind, wo sie verbaut sind und was in der Nähe ist.

Ich warte mal auf das Straight Power E10 ob BeQuiet jetzt auf unabhängig Spannungserzeugung setzt.


----------



## Philipus II (25. Juni 2014)

Das E10 wird DC-DC-Technik haben, das ist bereits bestätigt.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Das E10 wird DC-DC-Technik haben, das ist bereits bestätigt.


 
Das weiß ich nur weiß ich nicht wie sich das am Ende äußern wird.
DC-DC alleine sagt nichts über die Qualität eines Netzteils aus.


----------



## Legacyy (25. Juni 2014)

@Stefan

Welche Caps hat das Fujitsu (Delta 500QB) eigentlich drin? Sieht alles so nach Rubycon aus..


----------



## eXquisite (25. Juni 2014)

> Nein, keinesfalls. E9 hat Teapo, Seasonic Nippon-Chemicon. Dazu ist es nicht Gruppenreguliert.



Wo ist das E9 nicht Gruppenreguliert? Im E9 stecken außerdem Teapos und CapXons und als ob Chemi-Con sich auf so ein Netzteil einlassen würde.

Gruß


----------



## -sori- (25. Juni 2014)

War wohl etwas zu schnell geschrieben...


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> und als ob Chemi-Con sich auf so ein Netzteil einlassen würde.


 
Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht.
Meinst du dann Nippon Caps zu stolz sind um in BeQuiet Netzteilen verbaut zu werden?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht.
> Meinst du dann Nippon Caps zu stolz sind um in BeQuiet Netzteilen verbaut zu werden?


 
Ja, dann funktionieren die nicht. Wie bei anderen Netzteilen, wenn du böse AMD-Karten nutzt


----------



## eXquisite (25. Juni 2014)

> Meinst du dann Nippon Caps zu stolz sind um in BeQuiet Netzteilen verbaut zu werden?


CAPS HABEN GEFÜHLE THRESHOLD!


> Ja, dann funktionieren die nicht. Wie bei anderen Netzteilen, wenn du böse AMD-Karten nutzt


Genau.

Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Antec VP700P, Netzteil schwarz, 4x PCIe
> 
> Ist doch Schrott oder?



Gottsei Dank Kollega hat das Ding zurück geschickt... Hat nun das BQ SP E9 500w genommen...das doch mit dem E9 480 CM Qualitativ gleich oder?


----------



## Monsjo (25. Juni 2014)

Ist genauso gut, obwohl das E9450W gereicht hätte.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Juni 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Ist genauso gut, obwohl das E9450W gereicht hätte.



Ok danke


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (26. Juni 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> > Meinst du dann Nippon Caps zu stolz sind um in BeQuiet Netzteilen verbaut zu werden?
> 
> 
> CAPS HABEN GEFÜHLE THRESHOLD!
> ...


----------



## eXquisite (26. Juni 2014)

Leute, ich habe bisher noch keinen Test zu diesem vielleicht guten oder auch eher weniger guten Gerät gefunden: Super Flower Amazon 80 Plus 300W ATX 2.2 (SF-300P14HE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Soll ich mir das Teil mal kommen lassen und ein wenig was riskieren in Sachen Review?

Gruß


----------



## _chiller_ (27. Juni 2014)

Auf jeden Fall


----------



## MasterBade (27. Juni 2014)

Sagt mal, so eine richtige Übersicht, welcher Hersteller wo fertigen lässt, gibt es nicht oder?  Mich würde mal interessieren wie die Qualitäts Unterschiede zwischen Fortron / cwt usw. sind... Kam aus dem aktuellen brennenden enermax thread drauf...


----------



## _chiller_ (27. Juni 2014)

Doch die gibt es:
Netzteile: Echte Marke oder Label? Die Vergleichsliste der wahren Produzenten 2014 - Über Hersteller, Designer und Etikettenkleber


----------



## eXquisite (27. Juni 2014)

Ich finde ja die Datenbank von RHT sehr schön: CORSAIR - PSU Review Database

Schau dir mein L8 Review (FSP) und dann das Review von Hirschi an: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/179343-review-corsair-tx550m.html

Da siehste wie CWT Lötet und das ist nicht besser geworden, das Exemplar ist sogar recht gut. Ansonsten bescheißen die Gerne mal bei den Komponenten und nehmen günstigere als vom Auftragssteller vorgesehen.

Gruß


----------



## _chiller_ (27. Juni 2014)

An sowas kommen die aber auch nicht ran, das geht also auch noch viel schlimmer 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (27. Juni 2014)

> Lüfter: 140mm (blau beleuchtet) • PFC: aktiv • Anschlüsse: keine Angabe • *+3.3V: keine Angabe • +5V: keine Angabe • +12V1: keine Angabe • +12V2: keine Angabe • +12V3: keine Angabe • +12V4: keine Angabe • -12V: keine Angabe • +5Vsb: keine Angab*e • durchschnittliche Effizienz: 85%, 80 PLUS Bronze zertifiziert • Formfaktor: ATX PS/2 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 150x86x165mm • *Besonderheiten: keine Angabe* • Herstellergarantie: drei Jahre



Na das iss doch mal ne Aussage ... Ich glaube bald, das *keine Angabe* die Besondheit des Netzteils ist. Ist wahrscheinlich wie nen Überaschungsei ... Steck´s innen Rechner rein und lass dich überraschen 

Hauptsache *Lüfter: 140mm (blau beleuchtet)* ...


----------



## poiu (27. Juni 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Ich finde ja die Datenbank von RHT sehr schön: CORSAIR - PSU Review Database



Ist zwar auch etwas besser, aber da gibts auch lustige Fehler: da steht seit langem 



> GX II Pro series (GX II series with 100% Japanese capacitors)



Hab auf der ceBit CM gefragt die haben so gekuckt  _was, kenne nwir nicht_ 
udn das waren die fuzzies aus der Zentrale





> Da siehste wie CWT Lötet und das ist nicht besser geworden, das Exemplar ist sogar recht gut. Ansonsten bescheißen die Gerne mal bei den Komponenten und nehmen günstigere als vom Auftragssteller vorgesehen.



Schaut euch mal das Thermaltake london und das kürzlich getestete CM G550M an, alles was ich bemängelt hab am London ist beim CM550M OK, Also gesicherte Schrauben, Sicherungschip und beides CWT 

liegt wohl daran das bei CWT wohl einer von CM rumhüpft und die Fertigung überwacht 


Zu SF

Die haben sich unglaublich verbessert seit der Golden Green Serie, war das vorher nee Lötbude wo 5kg / NT verkleistert wurde udn die Teile dauernd hochgingen, würde ich die heute zu denn besten zählen. Definitiv besser als CWT und Andyson.


----------



## MasterBade (27. Juni 2014)

Danke, die Übersicht bei tomshardware ist gut gelungen. 

Die Lötstellen sind ja der Hammer. Mit Pech knallt es schon beim ersten einschalten


----------



## ToflixGamer (27. Juni 2014)

Welche Hersteller sind dann eigentlich noch zu empfehlen?

Themaltake mit den verschiedenen Serien sieht ja ganz gut aus...


----------



## FTTH (27. Juni 2014)

Einzelne Modelle sind gut.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Juni 2014)

ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Themaltake mit den verschiedenen Serien sieht ja ganz gut aus...


 Nö, eigentlich nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil.



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Welche Hersteller sind dann eigentlich noch zu empfehlen?


gar keine, da alle irgenddwelche Leichen im Keller haben bzw weniger empfehlenswerte Geräte. Daher sind immer nur bestimmte Modelle zu empfehlen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2014)

ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Welche Hersteller sind dann eigentlich noch zu empfehlen?


 
Kein Hersteller. Immer nur einzelne Modelle.


----------



## poiu (27. Juni 2014)

ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Welche Hersteller sind dann eigentlich noch zu empfehlen?
> 
> Themaltake mit den verschiedenen Serien sieht ja ganz gut aus...



na ja lies mal was ich zwei zeilen drüber geschrieben hatte. 

An sich gut anstätze aber irgendwie verkacken die es immer im Detail


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> An sich gut anstätze aber irgendwie verkacken die es immer im Detail


 
Weil der Typ vom Controlling immer sagt dass hier und dort noch ein paar Cent gespart werden müssen.


----------



## ToflixGamer (27. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kein Hersteller. Immer nur einzelne Modelle.


 
Und welche gäbs da z. B? 500 Watt z. B?


----------



## _chiller_ (27. Juni 2014)

Be Quiet S7 450W/E9 450W, 480W, P10 550W
Enermax Revo 87+ 550W (falls noch irgendwo erhältlich)
Antec TP450C
LC-Power 9550
Das SilverStone Strider 500W Gold das ich grade hier hab sieht aber auch vielversprechend aus.


----------



## -sori- (27. Juni 2014)

Du hast das Seasonic G550 vergessen.


----------



## ebastler (27. Juni 2014)

Das ist halt, ebenso wie das Antec, eher mit nem rabiaten Lüfter versehen...

Warum ist BeQuiet der einzige Hersteller, der im Stande ist, gescheite Lüfter mit akzeptabler Steuerung zu kombinieren, wenn die meisten Anderen weder das Eine noch das Andere hinkriegen?


----------



## thom_cat (27. Juni 2014)

Weil sich be quiet eher auf den deutschsprachigen Raum konzentriert und die Lautstärke dort sehr wichtig ist... Das ist aber bei weitem nicht überall so und viele Hersteller sind global stärker vertreten.


----------



## ebastler (27. Juni 2014)

Trotzdem arm von all den Anderen... Eine einigermaßen gescheite Lüftersteuerung kann doch nicht so schwer sein -_-


----------



## _chiller_ (27. Juni 2014)

Frag mal die Grafikkartenhersteller, die bekommen auch nicht auf die Reihe, da brüllt die R9 290X dann mit 5 oder 6 Sone und friert bei 65°C im Hochsommer ^^


----------



## FTTH (27. Juni 2014)

> Weil sich be quiet eher auf den deutschsprachigen Raum konzentriert und die Lautstärke dort sehr wichtig ist... Das ist aber bei weitem nicht überall so


Gibt es dafür einen Grund?


----------



## Multithread (27. Juni 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> Gibt es dafür einen Grund?


 Die Amies sind vom vielen Musik hören mit den Apple Beats Kopfhörern schon ganz taub *ironie iff*
kp, vielleicht liegt es daran, ich kanns mir aber nicht vorstellen. VIelleicht kennen sie es aber auch einfach nicht anders und haben das Gefühl die komponente ist kaputt wenn Sie zu leise ist


----------



## thom_cat (27. Juni 2014)

Einen Grund für was?


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Warum ist BeQuiet der einzige Hersteller, der im Stande ist, gescheite Lüfter mit akzeptabler Steuerung zu kombinieren, wenn die meisten Anderen weder das Eine noch das Andere hinkriegen?



Weil sie sich auf bestimmte Märkte konzentrieren in denen eine geringe Lautstärke ein wichtiges Kaufargument ist.



FTTH schrieb:


> Gibt es dafür einen Grund?


 
Liegt wahrscheinlich daran dass die Amerikaner einfach ein stärkeres Netzteil kaufen weil sie dann denken dass es auch unter stärkerer Belastung leiser bleibt.
So sind in den USA Semi passive Netzteile sehr beliebt. Kaufst du für eine Rechner der nur 350 Watt in der Spitze braucht ein 1000 Watt Semi passives Netzteil kannst du davon ausgehen dass es selbst unter maximaler Rechner Last im Semi passiven Betrieb bleibt. 
Dazu ist der Strom in den USA im Vergleich zu Deutschland recht preiswert. Spielt also keine Rolle wenn das Netzteil im Idle völlig ineffizient läuft.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (28. Juni 2014)

Wieso habe ich auf der 12v Schiene der Graka nur 11,7 Volt im Idle? Ist das E9 480er zu schwach für eine R9 290 OC Edition ??


----------



## thom_cat (28. Juni 2014)

Wie hast du das ermittelt?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (28. Juni 2014)

Mit Aida64  ... Wo müsste ich messen wenn ich ein messgerät habe?


----------



## eXquisite (28. Juni 2014)

Geh an die GPU Rail, mit dem Multi in die PCI-E Masse und eine 12 Volt Ader reinbohren^^

Immer erst in die Masse rein.

Trotzdem hört sich das durchaus realistisch an, das L8 hatte bei mir ähnliche Werte und solange deine 5 Volt Schiene nicht im Weltall hängt ist das doch okay.

Gruß


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (28. Juni 2014)

Ich denk nur wenn da zu wenig Spannung drauf ist das die Grafikkarte nicht ordnungsgemäß arbeitet.
5V ist bei 5,188 im Idle.


----------



## eXquisite (28. Juni 2014)

> Ich denk nur wenn da zu wenig Spannung drauf ist das die Grafikkarte nicht ordnungsgemäß arbeitet.



Pah, alles zwischen 12,6V und 11,4V ist erlaubt, mach dir da mal keine Gedanken, und genau ist das ist das Problem bei den Gruppenregulierten Geräten von dem wir hier die ganze Zeit faseln, wenn du dem Ding noch selber die Sporen geben willst wird's verdammt eng, daher empfehle ich das E9 auch nur für die ganzen Xeon User hier.

Ansonsten beiß mal in den sauren Apfel: http://geizhals.de/sea-sonic-g-series-g-550-550w-pcgh-edition-atx-2-3-ssr-550rm-a1098704.html

Gruß


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (28. Juni 2014)

Mein E9 ist nicht mal ein Jahr alt  Wenn werde ich mir ein P11 holen  oder wenn es zu lange dauert ein P10. Aber da warte ich erst mal 

Zum Verständniss die 12v Leitung vom Mainboard hat 12,10V und die der Graka 11,70V.


----------



## eXquisite (28. Juni 2014)

Klingt normal^^


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Wieso habe ich auf der 12v Schiene der Graka nur 11,7 Volt im Idle? Ist das E9 480er zu schwach für eine R9 290 OC Edition ??


 


R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Ich denk nur wenn da zu wenig Spannung drauf ist das die Grafikkarte nicht ordnungsgemäß arbeitet.
> 5V ist bei 5,188 im Idle.


 
Ist doch völlig normal auch wenn die Werte natürlich nicht stimmen müssen da eine Software sowas nicht wirklich kann.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (28. Juni 2014)

OK danke


----------



## Philipus II (28. Juni 2014)

Werbeunterbrechung: In der aktuellen PCGH 08/2014 gibt es einen Netzteiltest mit acht 80Plus-Gold-Netzteilen. Die ersten Abonnenten der PCGH sollten ihre Zeitschrift gegenwärtig erhalten, ab Mittwoch gibts die 08/2014 dann auch am Kiosk. /Werbeunterbrechung

Ich würde mich wie immer über Feedback freuen. Auch für Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. Juni 2014)

Ich schau gleich mal rein. 

Du hast das aber nicht im Chip-Style gemacht, oder?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (28. Juni 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Werbeunterbrechung: In der aktuellen PCGH 08/2014 gibt es einen Netzteiltest mit acht 80Plus-Gold-Netzteilen. Die ersten Abonnenten der PCGH sollten ihre Zeitschrift gegenwärtig erhalten, ab Mittwoch gibts die 08/2014 dann auch am Kiosk. /Werbeunterbrechung
> 
> Ich würde mich wie immer über Feedback freuen. Auch für Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.



Welche Netzteile sind denn von dir getestet wurden ... Man kauft ja nicht die Katze im Sack


----------



## Philipus II (28. Juni 2014)

Die Testmethodik/Wertungstabelle für PCGH wurde von mir neu entwickelt. Die dahinter stehenden Messungen sind ähnlich zu denen von CB, die Lautstärkemessungen aber deutlich besser: Der NC10 von nti Audio im schallarmen Raum in Fürth ist dann doch eine eigene Liga. Die Angabe in Sone ist für die meisten Leser deutlich nützlicher als Angaben in dbA, die eher schwierig zu interpretieren sind. Gerade bei den inzwischen doch recht leisen Netzteilen hilft hochwertige Technik sehr bei der Bestimmung der Lautstärke.


----------



## eXquisite (28. Juni 2014)

> Die Testmethodik/Wertungstabelle für PCGH wurde von mir neu entwickelt.


Haben die auch mal dringend nötig gehabt.



> Die dahinter stehenden Messungen sind ähnlich zu denen von CB, die Lautstärkemessungen aber deutlich besser: Der NC10 von nti Audio im schallarmen Raum in Fürth ist dann doch eine eigene Liga. Die Angabe in Sone ist für die meisten Leser deutlich nützlicher als Angaben in dbA, die eher schwierig zu interpretieren sind. Gerade bei den inzwischen doch recht leisen Netzteilen hilft hochwertige Technik sehr bei der Bestimmung der Lautstärke.


PCGH hatte zumindest bei den Grafikkarten immer die besten Vergleiche.

Wenn die dir jetzt nicht zu viel in Sachen Krims Krams gefuscht haben, dann bin ich der festen Überzeugung, das das die erste PCGH mit brauchbarem Netzteilartikel wird 

Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Juni 2014)

Masse braucht man nicht vom PCIe holen, die kann man sich (notfalls) von überall holen. Gehäuse is ja auch Masse zum Beispiel...


----------



## Philipus II (28. Juni 2014)

Abgesehen davon, dass die PCGH als Printzeitschrift natürlich gewisse verbindliche Layoutvorgaben hat, damit das ganze am Schluss schick gedruckt werden kann, sind alle Verbesserungswünsche an mich zu richten.


----------



## _chiller_ (28. Juni 2014)

So ein Mist, meine PCGH liegt noch nicht im Briefkasten, du hast mich neugierig gemacht


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (28. Juni 2014)

Meine war schon da. Ich habe aber noch nicht reingeschaut und bin nicht zuhause.


----------



## ToflixGamer (29. Juni 2014)

Ui, dann wird die wohl am Mittwoch gleich mal gekauft.


----------



## Ryle (30. Juni 2014)

Kurze Zwischenfrage:
Das P10 550W dürfe aktuell doch noch immer State of the Art sein oder gibts inzwischen technisch und akustisch bessere *aktive* PSUs?


----------



## Philipus II (30. Juni 2014)

Bei geringer Last ist das E9 zum Teil noch leiser. Alternativ kommt das E10, das noch leiser sein könnte. Und dann gibts da noch das Enermax Platimax.


----------



## ich111 (30. Juni 2014)

Wobei beim einem Platimax hier im Forum die Schutzschaltungen nicht so greifen wie sie sollten. Bin gespannt was da rauskommt


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (30. Juni 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Wobei beim einem Platimax hier im Forum die Schutzschaltungen nicht so greifen wie sie sollten. Bin gespannt was da rauskommt



Das war aber nur auf das eine Netzteil bezogen ... Bei allen anderen haben die Schutzschaltungen so gegriffen, wie sie sollten 



Ryle schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage:
> Das P10 550W dürfe aktuell doch noch immer State of the Art sein oder gibts inzwischen technisch und akustisch bessere *aktive* PSUs?


 
Ja, die gibt es ... Beispielsweise das Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 PCGH-Edition ATX 2.3 ... Die E9-Reihe kann dem nicht wirklich das Wasser reichen, ist aber auch nicht besser als das P10 ... Ergo, ne gute Alternative zum P10 

Alle anderen, hat Phil schon genannt


----------



## Philipus II (30. Juni 2014)

Das G-550 PCGH ist sehr leise [Befangenheitshinweis: Bin für PCGH als freier Mitarbeiter tätig], aber nicht so leise wie ein P10. Das zeigen aber auch die PCGH-Messwerte.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (30. Juni 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Das G-550 PCGH ist sehr leise [Befangenheitshinweis: Bin für PCGH als freier Mitarbeiter tätig], aber nicht so leise wie ein P10. Das zeigen aber auch die PCGH-Messwerte.



Kann ich bestätigen ... Ich habe es selber


----------



## FTTH (30. Juni 2014)

Das G-550 ist als PCGH-Version zwar weniger laut aber (bei voller Auslastung) noch lange nicht leise. http://www.pcgameshardware.de/scree...Tabelle_Seasonic-G-550-PCGH-Edition3-pcgh.jpg


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2014)

Richtig. Bis 80% Last ist es völlig i.O. 
Danach leider nicht mehr aber mit einem Single GPU System sollte man nicht über die 80% kommen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (30. Juni 2014)

Ich werde es irgendwann mal probieren ... CPU und GPU VCore incl. Takt hoch und dann gucken ich mal, was Primär passiert ... Mich interessiert wie laut das Netzteil werden kann ... Bisher habe es nicht dazu bringen können hörbar zu werden


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2014)

Wird nicht reichen. Kauf dir eine zweite Grafikkarte und teste es.
Habe ich z.B. mit dem Seasonic G gemacht und bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen.  
Jenseits von 80% Auslastung gehen sowieso die meisten Netzteile richtig hoch mit der Lautstärke.
Seasonic aber auch schon darunter.
Schlimm sind die Enermax Netzteile die CWT fertigt weil die immer so einen beschissenen Lüfter verbauen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (30. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wird nicht reichen. Kauf dir eine zweite Grafikkarte und teste es.
> Habe ich z.B. mit dem Seasonic G gemacht und bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2014)

Da war echt schlimm.
Ich mache das immer mit zwei R9 290X weil die eine gute Leistungsaufnahme haben.
Und als ich die Kiste laufen ließ dachte ich erst dass eine der Grafikkarten einen defekten Lüfter hatte.


----------



## _chiller_ (30. Juni 2014)

In der PCGH ist ja der erste Netzteiltest vom Philip erschienen. Dort kam das Seasonic G450 auf 3,4 Sone bei Volllast und das Antec TP550C auf 5,1 Sone. Gefühlt ist das TP550C aber noch ein wenig lauter 

So ganz einverstanden bin ich mit dem Test übrigens nicht. Enermax Revo X´t 530W mit einer Testnote von 1,94, Antec TP550C mit einer Testnote von 1,97 Oo


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (30. Juni 2014)

Verlinkt mal bitte jemand eine brauchbar Liste damit ich mit Sone was anfangen kann ... Ich habe immer dBa als vergleich genommen ...


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> In der PCGH ist ja der erste Netzteiltest vom Philip erschienen. Dort kam das Seasonic G450 auf 3,4 Sone bei Volllast und das Antec TP550C auf 5,1 Sone. Gefühlt ist das TP550C aber noch ein wenig lauter
> 
> So ganz einverstanden bin ich mit dem Test übrigens nicht. Enermax Revo X´t 530W mit einer Testnote von 1,94, Antec TP550C mit einer Testnote von 1,97 Oo



Das Heft gibt es ja ab Mittwoch.
Ich werde dann mal lesen.
Wieso bekam das Enermax denn diese Note und wieso bist du damit nicht einverstanden?



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Verlinkt mal bitte jemand eine brauchbar Liste damit ich mit Sone was anfangen kann ... Ich habe immer dBa als vergleich genommen ...


 
Ja. db A Vergleiche sind doof aber nur die wenigsten messen in Sone.


----------



## Ryle (30. Juni 2014)

Danke euch. Hab mir jetzt einfach mal das P10 bestellt, da sollte man nicht viel falsch machen können. Das Platimax fällt wegen der Optik raus () und bei Seasonic hatte ich 2 mal Pech mit Coil Whine. Das E9 hatte ich mir auch angeschaut, macht mir aber zu viele Faxen bei Crossload.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2014)

Das P10 ist schon ein sehr gutes Netzteil und den Preis wert.
Natürlich kann man auch dort was kritisieren.


----------



## _chiller_ (30. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Heft gibt es ja ab Mittwoch.
> Ich werde dann mal lesen.
> Wieso bekam das Enermax denn diese Note und wieso bist du damit nicht einverstanden?



Das Enermax bekommt die bessere Ausstattungswertung, trotz der schlechteren Schutzschaltungen. Vermutlich liegt das an dem modularen Kabeln. In der Eigenschaftswetung bekommt das Enermax dann eine 1,78, trotz CapXon sekundär und Single-Rail. Immerhin bekommt das TP550C dort eine satte 1,30.

Und in der Leistungswertung liegt das Enermax mit 1,97 vor dem TP550C, welches eine 2,12 bekommt. Die Lautstärke muss wohl ziemlich hoch bewertet werden, denn in fast allen anderen Werten ist das TP550C besser. So ganz nachvollziehen kann ich die Wertung daher nicht.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2014)

die Lautstärke ist nicht unwichtig aber wichtiger ist meiner Meinung vor allem die Sicherheit.
Wenn wichtige Schutzschaltungen fehlen muss das Netzteil dafür extra Minuspunkte oder Strafpunkte kriegen die die Endnote dann verschlechtert.


----------



## _chiller_ (30. Juni 2014)

Ja, deswegen ist das TP550C mit der Testnote 1,97 schon ganz ok eingeordnet, aber das Enermax ist für mich zu gut bewertet worden. Das Super Flower HX550 wurde immerhin mit dem letzten Platz bestraft, aber da stimmte noch mehr nicht als ein paar Schutzschaltungen ^^


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2014)

Ich muss mir am Mittwoch mal ein Bild machen.
Du kannst Philip ja mal anschreiben. Mal sehen was er sagt.


----------



## _chiller_ (30. Juni 2014)

Ich denke der wird hier bald vorbeischleichen


----------



## Philipus II (30. Juni 2014)

Fehler in einzelnen Disziplinen wirken sich natürlich nur auf die Wertung in diesem Abschnitt aus. Eine Notenskala mit festem Wertungsschema erfasst feste Kriterien mit fester Gewichtung.

Schutzschaltungen und deren Wirksamkeit (also auch Single Rail) sind Teil der Ausstattung. Enermax kann in dieser Disziplin mit den Kabeln (Länge, Anzahl, modular) punkten, das holt einen Teil wieder auf. Zudem ist der Malus für fehlendes OCP/Single Rail in mehreren Stufen gestaffelt. Mit 530 Watt ohne OCP sind nur die ersten 3 für das X't zutreffend, mit mehr Watt gibt es noch vier weitere. Ich denke, damit berücksichtigen wir in ausreichendem Maße, dass fehlende Schutzschaltungen bei mehr Watt besonders schlimm sind. Im Bereich Eigenschaften kann Enermax übrigens auch mit dem Twister-Lüfter punkten (Kondensatoren 55%, Maße 15%, Lüfter 30%). Lüfterausfälle sind erstaunlich oft Ursache für vorzeitig zu ersetzende Netzteile, daher wird das Lüfterlager jetzt auch berücksichtigt. Minderwertige, einfache Gleitlager erreich in dieser Disziplin schlechtere Ergebnisse. Lautstärke zählt 30% der Leistungs-Wertung.


----------



## eXquisite (30. Juni 2014)

> Schutzschaltungen und deren Wirksamkeit (also auch Single Rail) sind Teil der Ausstattung. Enermax kann in dieser Disziplin mit den Kabeln (Länge, Anzahl, modular) punkten, das holt einen Teil wieder auf. Zudem ist der Malus für fehlendes OCP/Single Rail in mehreren Stufen gestaffelt. Mit 530 Watt ohne OCP sind nur die ersten 3 für das X't zutreffend, mit mehr Watt gibt es noch vier weitere. Ich denke, damit berücksichtigen wir in ausreichendem Maße, dass fehlende Schutzschaltungen bei mehr Watt besonders schlimm sind. Im Bereich Eigenschaften kann Enermax übrigens auch mit dem Twister-Lüfter punkten (Kondensatoren 55%, Maße 15%, Lüfter 30%). Lüfterausfälle sind erstaunlich oft Ursache für vorzeitig zu ersetzende Netzteile, daher wird das Lüfterlager jetzt auch berücksichtigt. Minderwertige, einfache Gleitlager erreich in dieser Disziplin schlechtere Ergebnisse. Lautstärke zählt 30% der Leistungs-Wertung.



Krass, trotzdem irgendwie doof, das das Antec deshalb untergeht.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Lüfterausfälle sind erstaunlich oft Ursache für vorzeitig zu ersetzende Netzteile, daher wird das Lüfterlager jetzt auch berücksichtigt.


 
Das ist absolut richtig und daher kritisiere ich bei den Netzteilen auch häufig den billigen Lüfter der verbaut ist.


----------



## hendrosch (2. Juli 2014)

So da ich hier im Forum keinen Allgemeinen Elktronik Thread gefudnen hab komm ich mal hier her.
Gestern gab mein mittlerweile über 7,5 Jahre in meist täglicher Nutzung befindlicher Samsung Monitor (SyncMaster 940T) den Geist aufgegeben.
Da ich sehen konnte das die Hintergrundbeleuchtung nicht leuchetet, der Monitor aber sonst auf Tasten reagierte und erkannt wurde, entschloss ich mich alleine wegen dem Reiz ein einzeln Ansteuerbares Panel in der Hand zu halten, ihn auseinander zu nehmen.
Als ich ich geöffnet hatte kam ich wohl durch einen Messfehler an der Spannugnsversorgung der Beleuchtung (das Multimeter war leer und zeigte Deshalb vermutlich keine brauchbaren Werte an) auf das Netzteil.
Was mich hier in diesen Thread führte (weder im Titel noch im ersten Post ist der auf ATX Netzteile begrenzt ), um zum Punkt zu kommen die Übeltäter (hoffentlich einzigen) waren schnell ausgemacht.

Mir schauten die aufgeblähten Köpfe von 3 820µF 25V 105° CapXOn Elkos entgegen.
Eine kurze Internetrecherche ergab das das ein sehr häufiges Problem zu sein scheint (immer die 820µF) und bei sehr vielen Samsung Modellen auftritt, das bestärkte mich natürlich mein Glück zu Versuchen und neue Caps einzulöten.
Kapput sind die nämlich auf jeden Fall mit 214-224µF haben die einiges an Kapazität eingebüßt.

Zum schluss noch ne Frage beim Kauf von neuen gibts da irgendwas zu beachten (außer natürlich selbe Kapazität und gleicher oder höhere Spannungs und Temperaturfestigkeit)?

Bilder gibts aber natürlich auch... aber erst gleich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eXquisite (2. Juli 2014)

> CapXOn Elkos



Das Problem sind CapXon Elkos generell, nicht die Modelle. Schau dir mal Stefans schönes Zitat ausm Bad Caps an. Greif zu den Rubycons, die halten ewig: Amazon.com: 8pcs Rubycon ZLH 820uF 25v 105c Radial Electrolytic Capacitor Low ESR: Industrial & Scientific

Gruß


----------



## ich111 (2. Juli 2014)

Wenn platz für einen, der mehr Volt verträgt, ist würde ich zu einem solchen greifen.


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Juli 2014)

Es hat schon seinen Grund, warum die Teile öfters "CrapXon" genannt werden


----------



## Hibble (2. Juli 2014)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Zum schluss noch ne Frage beim Kauf von neuen gibts da irgendwas zu beachten (außer natürlich selbe Kapazität und gleicher oder höhere Spannungs und Temperaturfestigkeit)?


 
Du solltest außerdem zu "Low ESR" Modellen greifen, sonst kannst du nicht viel falsch machen. Beim Einbauen solltest du natürlich die Polarität beachten, ansonsten machts bumm


----------



## poiu (3. Juli 2014)

Ein Samsung ist wieder schwanger, du bist nicht alleine  

Die Mär von den zuverlässigen Taiwan Elkos

mein eyama von 2003 läuft immer noch, wahrscheinlich dank externen Netzteil


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Juli 2014)

Hibble schrieb:


> Du solltest außerdem zu "Low ESR" Modellen greifen, sonst kannst du nicht viel falsch machen.


Nein, er sollte sich erst mal das Datenblatt von den ausgelöteten Modellen anschauen.
Und dann die Datenblätter zu den Wunschkondensatoren.

Die beiden müssen verglichen werden und in allen Punkten möglichst gleich sein (Innenwiderstand, Kapazität), Spannungsfestigkeit ist egal, sie darf nur nicht niedriger sein. Sprich: gegen ein 35V Exemplar spricht genau gar nichts. Außer, dass die Bauform größer ist.


----------



## Hibble (3. Juli 2014)

Deshalb schrieb ich doch "außerdem". Über die anderen Kenndaten weiß er doch bereits bescheid, siehe Zitat..


----------



## ebastler (3. Juli 2014)

Der ESR sollte kleiner oder gleich dem Wert der Verbauten sein, die Spannung größer oder gleich, die Kapazität minimal größer oder gleich.

Da es eh nur Glättungskondensatoren sind, die hochgehen, tut da auch ne 10% höhere Kapazität nichts, zum Beispiel. Normalerweise ist sogar das Gegenteil der Fall und die Spannung wird besser geglättet.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Juli 2014)

> Da es eh nur Glättungskondensatoren sind, die hochgehen, tut da auch ne 10% höhere Kapazität nichts, zum Beispiel. Normalerweise ist sogar das Gegenteil der Fall und die Spannung wird besser geglättet.



hardwaretuning 

ich seh schon die ersten 2500mf kondensatoren als ersatz der 320mf bei einigen


----------



## ebastler (3. Juli 2014)

Bis zu einem gewissen Punkt macht es Sinn. Zu viel Kapazität beansprucht mit einem gewaltigen Einschaltstrom die Gleichrichtung und Schaltung davor mehr, bis diese kaputt geht oder eine Schutzschaltung anzieht, im Extremfall...

Ich überlege, da ich die Kabel in meinem neuen Gehäuse sleeven werde, hinter der Backplate einige gute Low-ESR-Elkos einzubauen und dann von dort per Kabel zur GPU zu gehen. Bessere Glättung für die GPU und Entlastung der Glättungskondensatoren im Netzteil selbst...


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Juli 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Der ESR sollte kleiner oder gleich dem Wert der Verbauten sein


 Ja, aber nicht dramatisch anders. Schau mal auf Jonnyguru.com, da haben die mal die Caps von einigen Netzteilen getauscht - mit überraschendem Ergebnis...


----------



## stayxone (3. Juli 2014)

Halli hallo, habe etwas rumgeschaut aber nichts gefunden deshalb meine Frage hier.

Wollte mir eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen weil es so langsam mal Zeit wird und einige haben mir geraten mein Netzteil auszutauschen, jedoch habe ich keine Ahnung warum ich es tauschen sollte.

Ich möchte meine GTX 460 durch eine r9 270x oder r9 280 ersetzen wobei das Netzteil durchaus reichen sollte aber nun gabe es wie gesgat einige die sagten ich solle es ersetzen. 

Intel Core i5-2500, 4x 3.30GHz
ASUS P8P67 LE Rev 3.0, P67 (B3)
OCZ Fatal1ty 550W
Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333)
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 460 Super Overclock
Auflösung 1920x1080

Das Netzteil ist OCZ Fatal1ty 550W und ca 2 Jahre alt, nun baue ich auf euch das mir jemand sagt ob dieses netzteil ok ist.

Grüße


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2014)

Das Fatality ist echt nicht gut.
Su'scon Caps sind verbaut und die sind nicht besonders hochwertig.
Die Spannungsstabilität ist eher schlecht.
Die Restwelligkeit ist bei den kleineren Spannungen für den Eimer.

Für deine Hardware reicht das Netzteil natürlich aber es gibt eben bessere Stromabdrücker.


----------



## eXquisite (3. Juli 2014)

> OCZ Fatal1ty 550W


War schon damals nicht gut und es ist heute 100% nicht besser.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> > OCZ Fatal1ty 550W
> 
> 
> War schon damals nicht gut und es ist heute 100% nicht besser.



Du verstehst das nicht ... Da steht doch Fatal1ty drauf .. Also muss das gut sein  
Außerdem ist es auch noch Rot beleuchtet


----------



## stayxone (3. Juli 2014)

Nur ganz kurz ich habe es genommen weil es mir empfohlen wurde und nicht weils rot leuchtet oder Fatal1ty heisst, lustig machen kannste dich über wen anders, das warne normale Frage also erwarte ich auch eine normale Antwort, das Ding steckt in einem komplett geschlossenem Gehäuse und es ist mir vollkommen egal obs rot, grün oder blau leuchtet...

Ich wollte lediglich wissen was daran nicht gut ist und warum ich es tauschen sollte.

Danke für deine wahnsinnig hilfreiche Antwort @SnakeByte0815... nunja 0815 

Vielen Dank an Threshold und Exquisite wobei nunja viel haste ja nicht gesagt 

Einige haben geschrieben es würde auf Dauer meine Hardware demolieren und das wollte ich nicht unbedingt  wie wäre es denn mit diesem Netzteil? -> http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/be-quiet-system-power-7-450w-atx-2-31-bn143-a871343.html


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. Juli 2014)

stayxone schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an Threshold und Exquisite wobei nunja viel haste ja nicht gesagt



Hat er nicht ???



			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Das Fatality ist echt nicht gut.
> Su'scon Caps sind verbaut und die sind nicht besonders hochwertig.
> Die Spannungsstabilität ist eher schlecht.
> Die Restwelligkeit ist bei den kleineren Spannungen für den Eimer.



Sollte schon ein Grund sein mir den tausch zu überlegen ...



			
				stayxone schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für deine wahnsinnig hilfreiche Antwort @SnakeByte0815... nunja 0815



Da leider mehr als 95% der Käufer sich eben von den Namen blenden lassen musste ich in deinem Fall leider davon ausgehen ...

Aber wenn das stimmt was Threshold sagt, wer hat dir denn dieses Netzteil empfohlen?


----------



## stayxone (3. Juli 2014)

Naja deine Antwort war schon echt nicht gerade toll, ich hab das Ding gekauft weil ich nen Netzteil brauchte und nicht viel Geld über hatte, nicht weils rot leuchtet und ne 1 im Namen hat 

Ich habe damals vor so ca 2 Jahren eine Anfrage in irgendeinem Forum gestellt und da wurde mir mehrmals das genannte Netzteil empfohlen weshalb ich mich dafür entscheiden habe, nicht falsch verstehen ich bin kein Noob was PC Hardware betrifft aber Netzteile gingen und gehen so komplett an mir vorbei, nur welches Forum das war weiss ich nicht mehr um ehrlich zu sein.

Hatte jetzt mal das rausgesucht weil ich eben noch immer nicht soooo viel geld übrig habe gerade jetzt wo eigentlich ne Grafikkarte geplant war und nun nochn Netzteil dazu kommt.

be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 (BN143)


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. Juli 2014)

Iss doch okay Stayxone ... Das konnte ja vorher auch niemand wissen ... Meitzens ist aber leider so ...

Wenn du wenig Geld hast ist das SP7 450 ne verdammt gute Wahl ... Alternativ kannst du dir diese Netzteile noch anschauen ... Wobei das Antec davon bei oberer Last etwas Laut wird, aber auch ne klasse Plattform ist!


----------



## stayxone (3. Juli 2014)

Joar dann danke für eure Ratschläge, hat mir geholfen obwohl ich wohl nun ne kleinere Grafikkarte nehmen muss weil ich nochn Netzteil brauche.

Also doch nur ne R9 270x anstatt ne R9 280, aber beide werden um Längen schneller sein als meine GTX 460 SOC.

Grüße


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Juli 2014)

Wie viel Geld hast du denn insgesamt für die Aktion vorgesehen? Vielleicht lässt sich was finden


----------



## stayxone (3. Juli 2014)

Habe 200€ vorgesehen und eigentlich sollte es ne R9 280 werden aber da komme ich mit Netzteil über 200€, ich halte mich immer ans Limit 

Habe jetzt überlegt ne R9 270x und das Be Quiet Netzteil zu nehmen da lieg ich knapp über 200€, beides bei Mindfactory bestellt und schon spare ich auch die Versandkosten.

http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=WL-440049

Grüße

Update -> http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/gra...-280x/news-artikel/amd_tonga,710,3057430.html

*Vorher sollen jedoch die Preise für die Radeon R9 280 noch deutlich  senken und das schon ab der kommenden Woche, um die Lagerbestände  abzubauen.Sweclockers geht für den schwedischen Markt von Preissenkungen  im Bereich von rund 10 Prozent aus.*


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2014)

stayxone schrieb:


> Einige haben geschrieben es würde auf Dauer meine Hardware demolieren und das wollte ich nicht unbedingt  wie wäre es denn mit diesem Netzteil? -> be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 (BN143)


 
Die schlechten Werte der Restwelligkeit bei den kleineren Spannungen sind in der Tat nicht so gut.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Ausfalls steigt dadurch an. Aber wann und in welcher Form da was ausfällt kann natürlich niemand vorhersagen.



stayxone schrieb:


> Ich habe damals vor so ca 2 Jahren eine Anfrage in irgendeinem Forum gestellt und da wurde mir mehrmals das genannte Netzteil empfohlen weshalb ich mich dafür entscheiden habe, nicht falsch verstehen ich bin kein Noob was PC Hardware betrifft aber Netzteile gingen und gehen so komplett an mir vorbei, nur welches Forum das war weiss ich nicht mehr um ehrlich zu sein.



Dann hatten die in dem Forum leider nicht so viel Ahnung. 
Das ist immer bedauerlich wenn man sich auf die Antworten in den Foren verlassen muss weil man es selbst nicht so genau weiß. Tut mir Leid für dich.
Aber nun bist du ja hier und hier kriegst du vernünftige Antworten mit denen du was anfangen kannst. 



stayxone schrieb:


> Hatte jetzt mal das rausgesucht weil ich eben noch immer nicht soooo viel geld übrig habe gerade jetzt wo eigentlich ne Grafikkarte geplant war und nun nochn Netzteil dazu kommt.
> 
> be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 (BN143)



Das S7 mit 450 Watt kannst du nehmen.



stayxone schrieb:


> Habe 200€ vorgesehen und eigentlich sollte es ne R9 280 werden aber da komme ich mit Netzteil über 200€, ich halte mich immer ans Limit
> 
> Habe jetzt überlegt ne R9 270x und das Be Quiet Netzteil zu nehmen da lieg ich knapp über 200€, beides bei Mindfactory bestellt und schon spare ich auch die Versandkosten.
> 
> ...



Ich denke nicht dass dein Netzteil innerhalb der nächsten paar Wochen den Geist aufgibt.
Daher schau mal ob es für eine R9 280 reicht und das neue Netzteil kaufst du dann im August oder wartest bis September. Dann kommen die neuen Straight Power E10 Netzteile auf den Markt.
Die sind technisch besser als die E9 Modelle und sollen vermutlich das gleiche kosten. Also das 450er E10 für rund 65€.


----------



## stayxone (4. Juli 2014)

Danke dir vielmals für deine Antwort, das bringt mich wirklich weiter!


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Juli 2014)

Würde ich ebenfalls so machen wie von Threshold vorgeschlagen.


----------



## eXquisite (4. Juli 2014)

Aber frag bitte nochmal nach hier im Forum, denn bis auf das es eine Verbesserung sein soll mit Direct Current Komponenten und noch leiserem Lüfter ist noch nicht viel bekannt, ich bin da noch skeptisch, da ich glaube das dafür die Teapos weichen müssen.

Gruß


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (4. Juli 2014)

So... bei der Karte, wenn ich FurMark  einschalte geht die Spannung der GraKa auf 11,35 - 11,40 Runter und die Spannung der +12v auf dem Board auf 11,6... +5V bleibt stabil bei 5,17A   ist das alles noch im rahmen?


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Juli 2014)

schmeiss Furmark vom Rechner. Das Programm ist etwa so nahe an der Realität wie pinke Krawatten an gutem Geschmack. 

Wenn du die Stabilität der Karte testen willst, bieten sich Frostbyte-Spiele an. Ich teste selber mit Unigine Heaven und Valley.


----------



## poiu (4. Juli 2014)

Furmark ist gut zum Heizen im Winter


----------



## Teutonnen (5. Juli 2014)

Wenn dir 200W für das Zimmer reichen.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (5. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich ein YT Video schau geht die +12V vom Board schon auf 11,9... find ich schon hart.


----------



## Teutonnen (5. Juli 2014)

Bis 11.4 ist atx-konform.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. Juli 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein YT Video schau geht die +12V vom Board schon auf 11,9... find ich schon hart.



Sind das BIOS Werte, aber mit dem Voltmeter gemessen ???


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (5. Juli 2014)

Die Werte stimmen 
... Mit der nvidia hatte ich selbst unter last noch 11,8 hm


----------



## eXquisite (5. Juli 2014)

Rechne immer mit 5%, so rechnet Intel auch, alles zwischen 12,6 unf 11,4 sowie 5,25 und 4,75 ist für den Dauerbetrieb laut Intel okay. 

Laut mir geht alles bis 5,1 durch, aber beim E9 soll man da nicht meckern.

Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Juli 2014)

Übrigens: Bei Mindfactory gibt es gerade diverse Corsair Netzteile im Mindstar. Aktuell CX500 für unglaubliche 39€ und das RM550 für 59€.

Das ist ein verdammt niedriger Preis! Da könnte man jetzt unterstellen, dass Mindfactory das Lager räumt und eventuell sogar überlegt, Corsair auszulisten. Bzw nicht mehr einzulagern...


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (5. Juli 2014)

Warum sollte mF sowas machen? Kaufen doch (leider) viele Corsair Netzteile. ?!


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juli 2014)

Laut der Anzeige von MF sinds nicht gerade viele Geräte, die sie verkauft haben. Vergleich das mal mit be quiet Geräten!

Corsair RM550: über 260 verkauft. E9 580W über 7430 verkauft.
550W Dark Power über 1230 verkauft...


----------



## eXquisite (6. Juli 2014)

Wer brauch den Corsair Schrott denn auch?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (6. Juli 2014)

Leute denken, Corsair? ist ne Marke, Kauf ich


----------



## Teutonnen (6. Juli 2014)

War bei mir auch so, bevor ich hier ordentlich was gelernt habe.

Hab mir damals den ersten pc in Teilen gekauft, 2600k mit ner gtx570. Dazu ein Corsair ax750 gold, weil ich keine Ahnung hatte (750W  ) und Corsair recht bekannt ist.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (6. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte ein MS-Tech 500W als das nicht geklappt hatte (Pc ging immer aus) hat mir der PC-Shop ein 750W Inter-Tech verkauft, und ich hab noch 30€ drauf gezahlt  Das war damals nur ein Quad Core mit GTX 260


----------



## eXquisite (6. Juli 2014)

Also mein letzter Fertigrechner war von HP und hatte ein super HEC 400 Watt OEM Gerät


----------



## _chiller_ (6. Juli 2014)

Noch im November letzten Jahres war in meinem PC dieses Netzteil verbaut:
MS-Tech Value Edition 950W ATX 2.3 (MS-N950-VAL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Man mag es kaum glauben, aber damals hatte ich noch absolut keinen Plan von Netzteilen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte zwar seit Sommer '12 ein E9 700Watt verbaut, aber auch gleich für SLI genutzt 

Zuvor irgendein LC Power mit vielen Adaptern für eine GTX580


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich hatte zwar seit Sommer '12 ein E9 700Watt verbaut, aber auch gleich für SLI genutzt


 
Das ist aber übel da das E9 mit 700 Watt absolut nicht für Multi GPU geeignet ist.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (6. Juli 2014)

Die Armen Festplatten.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Juli 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Die Armen Festplatten.


Deshalb habe ich auch draus gelernt. Meine vorherige HDD ist dadurch defekt gegangen.


----------



## Philipus II (6. Juli 2014)

Übertreibt mal nicht so. Wenn das Netzteil nur im Teillastbereich läuft, sollte alles ok sein. Ich habe gruppenregulierte Netzteile auf Aurum Basis bei 550 Watt mit fieser +12V-Crossload belastet, alles ok.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Juli 2014)

Nun es ist so. Die Festplatte ist von jetzt auf dann ausgestiegen. Das mit dem Crossload hatte ich später gelesen und konnte es mir nur so erklären. Aber es kann natürlich auch an was anderem liegen, aber auszuschließen ist es nicht.

Aber wie gesagt, soviel Ahnung habe ich nicht, um zu wissen ob nun der Crossload drann schuld war.


----------



## Hibble (6. Juli 2014)

Sehe ich genauso wie Philip. Selbst bei extremem Crossload mit 0A auf den Minor-Rails, schlägt sich das Teil noch wacker. Wer da meint, dass die HDDs von kaputt gehen, übertreibt. Abseits des Laboreinsatzes bleibt da also auch alles im Lot..

Listan be-quiet! Straight Power E9-680W Review


> The results of the crossload look like something we would normally see in a group regulated topology. +12V dropped to +11.52 when fully loaded. That's .08 below specification. The +3.3V and +5V almost dropped out of spec as well when they were fully loaded. Fortunately, these are extreme loads and I don't count against them. Just make sure you don't use this power supply to power a space heater.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. Juli 2014)

Schön zu lesen, aber muss jetzt auch zugeben, ich war genauso dumm in Sachen Netzteilen. Habe auch nur zugeschlagen wo es billig war und auf Leute gehört, die ebenfalls keine Ahnung hatten und sich von Marken haben blenden lassen o_O

So schlecht war ich vor meinem jetzigen SeaSonic gar nicht ... In meinem Rechner werkelte 2,5 Jahre lang (Dauerläufer) ein Sharkoon WPM600 ... Hat auch nie Probleme bereitet. Aber ich glaube ich hätte auch zum MS Tech gegriffen, wenn ich mir nicht ein 50 € Budget gegeben hätte ^^
Ist schon echt krass was man beim Netzteil alles falschen machen und ich denke viele Leute werden es immer und immer wieder tun ... Weil auch nie wirklich drüber gesprochen wird. Es wird weder in News noch sonst irgendwie davor gewarnt aufs falsche Pferd zu setzen ... Ich kenne kaum jemanden der vorher Kaufberatung hat machen lassen ... Die meisten gingen immer nur nach Zahlen und was das im Netzteilbereich bedeutet, brauch ich ja keinem von euch erklären


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Juli 2014)

Hibble schrieb:


> Wer da meint, dass die HDDs von kaputt gehen, übertreibt.


Ich habe es ja nur als Möglichkeit in Betracht gezogen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Übertreibt mal nicht so. Wenn das Netzteil nur im Teillastbereich läuft, sollte alles ok sein. Ich habe gruppenregulierte Netzteile auf Aurum Basis bei 550 Watt mit fieser +12V-Crossload belastet, alles ok.


 
Zwei Grafikkarten und nur Teillastbereich?
Denke ich nicht.



Hibble schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso wie Philip. Selbst bei extremem Crossload mit 0A auf den Minor-Rails, schlägt sich das Teil noch wacker. Wer da meint, dass die HDDs von kaputt gehen, übertreibt. Abseits des Laboreinsatzes bleibt da also auch alles im Lot..


 
Es geht um Wahrscheinlichkeiten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juli 2014)

Naja, nur weil man zwei Grafikkarten hat, muss man ja nicht in jedem Spiel bei 600-700W rumhängen.

Hab selbst ein CF aus 2 (normalen, OC) 7970ern und da ist der Verbrauch in einigen Anwendungen, wie z.B. SWTOR, bei etwa 400W oder weniger.


----------



## eXquisite (7. Juli 2014)

Naja, das NT hat im Johnnyguru Test aber auch nur Werte knapp innerhalb der Specs, 11,52 sowie 12,58 sind ja nur 0,12 sowie 0,2 von der Intel Spec entfernt, bei 5 Volt das gleiche, 4,76 und 5,16 sind ja auch die Spec sowie 0,9 entfernt.
Die Intel Spec sagen ja nur aus, das die Intel Produkte ihre Garantiezeit überstehen, mehr möchte Intel ja auch nicht. Von Langlebigkeit kann da nicht die Rede sein, vor allem die 4,76 Volt machen mir extremst sorgen, da eine Unterspannung die Spawas ziemlich stark belastet, und da kann dir auch was bei abrauchen.

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, nur weil man zwei Grafikkarten hat, muss man ja nicht in jedem Spiel bei 600-700W rumhängen.


 
Das ist ja eine Frage der Auslastung. Wenn du die GPUs auslasten kannst hast du auch entsprechend Leistungsaufnahme.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ja eine Frage der Auslastung. Wenn du die GPUs auslasten kannst hast du auch entsprechend Leistungsaufnahme.


naja das komische war halt, dass die Festplatte genau beim spielen (FEAR 3 Coop) ausgefallen war. Aber es kann auch ein Zufall gewesen sein.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2014)

Kann auch Zufall gewesen sein.
Einfach mal im Auge behalten. beim zweiten Mal ist es kein Zufall mehr.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kann auch Zufall gewesen sein.
> Einfach mal im Auge behalten. beim zweiten Mal ist es kein Zufall mehr.


Naja testen kann ich es leider nicht mehr. Die beiden 580 und das netzteil sind in anderen Händen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Naja testen kann ich es leider nicht mehr. Die beiden 580 und das netzteil sind in anderen Händen.


 
Dann sag dem neuem Besitzer bloß nicht bescheid.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann sag dem neuem Besitzer bloß nicht bescheid.


Neh^^ So hätte ich das nicht verkauft. Alle 3 Dinge an einzelne Personen gegangen. So einer bin ich auch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Alle 3 Dinge an einzelne Personen gegangen.


 
Damit hast du das Problem so weit wie möglich verbreitet. 
Hervorragend.


----------



## Philipus II (7. Juli 2014)

Ein E9 700 mit 1 SSD, 1 HDD, 1 DVD-RW, zwei Ramriegeln, einem halbwegs sparsamen Prozessor und zwei GTX 580 ist im Spielebetrieb wohl kein Problem. Nur weil es nicht perfekt ist, muss man nicht gleich Panik schieben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Juli 2014)

das problem ist die gruppenregulierung.
gerade bei dual-gpu.

hdds moegen das aber nicht wenn die 5v zu stark wird.


----------



## eXquisite (7. Juli 2014)

> das problem ist die gruppenregulierung.
> gerade bei dual-gpu.
> 
> hdds moegen das aber nicht wenn die 5v zu stark wird.



Glaub mir, das weiß Phillip gut genug, weniger gut weißt du scheinbar das Phillip sogar Zugang zu einer Chroma hat und selber dazu Crossloads gemacht hat die sogar deine Aussage belegen^^ 

Trotzdem hast du recht, und die CPBase Crossloads die Phillip selber gemacht hat beim E9 480CM zeigen doch sogar das das TEil beim Crossload Max 12 Volt schon fast an den maximal zugelassenen 5,25 Volt kratzt, also kannst du mir nicht erzählen das das ungefährlich ist mit 2 riesen Karten^^

Gruß


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Juli 2014)

ex, hatte gar nicht geschaut wer ueber mir getippt hatte


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ein E9 700 mit 1 SSD, 1 HDD, 1 DVD-RW, zwei Ramriegeln, einem halbwegs sparsamen Prozessor und zwei GTX 580 ist im Spielebetrieb wohl kein Problem. Nur weil es nicht perfekt ist, muss man nicht gleich Panik schieben


 
Es geht um Wahrscheinlichkeiten.
Das E9 kann 10 Jahre problemlos laufen und nichts passiert. Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist höher dass es bei 2 GPUs nicht so lange durchhält.

Du kannst ja schon mal anfragen ob du das Netzteil in ein paar Jahren -- wenns ersetzt wird -- übernehmen kannst zum Testen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht um Wahrscheinlichkeiten.
> Das E9 kann 10 Jahre problemlos laufen und nichts passiert. Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist höher dass es bei 2 GPUs nicht so lange durchhält.
> 
> Du kannst ja schon mal anfragen ob du das Netzteil in ein paar Jahren -- wenns ersetzt wird -- übernehmen kannst zum Testen.


Ic hhabe aufgrund dieses Problems das Netzteil letztes Jahr gegen Winter zu BQ geschickt, un die meinten es war alles ok. Den Messbericht (Wenn man das so nennnt [Zettel mit Spannungen drauf]) habe ich glaube ich nicht mehr. Der lag bei.


----------



## NuVirus (7. Juli 2014)

Gibt es eigl schon irgendwelche Infos wie das BQ P11 technisch wird, da ich mein E9 in nen anderen PC verbauen möchte oder gibt es praktisch keine Verbesserung zum P10. Falls das E10 gut wird wäre es für den Haupt PC in Signatur natürlich eine Alternative.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ic hhabe aufgrund dieses Problems das Netzteil letztes Jahr gegen Winter zu BQ geschickt, un die meinten es war alles ok. Den Messbericht (Wenn man das so nennnt [Zettel mit Spannungen drauf]) habe ich glaube ich nicht mehr. Der lag bei.



Zu Bequiet schicken zum Testen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hast du denn erwartet was die sagen?  



NuVirus schrieb:


> Gibt es eigl schon irgendwelche Infos wie das BQ P11 technisch wird, da ich mein E9 in nen anderen PC verbauen möchte oder gibt es praktisch keine Verbesserung zum P10. Falls das E10 gut wird wäre es für den Haupt PC in Signatur natürlich eine Alternative.


 
P11? 
Moment. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipus II (7. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht um Wahrscheinlichkeiten.
> Das E9 kann 10 Jahre problemlos laufen und nichts passiert. Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist höher dass es bei 2 GPUs nicht so lange durchhält.


Die Lebensdauer des Netzteils wird durch viele Faktoren bestimmt. Wahrscheinlich bringt die Abschaffung der Katze, des Teppichs und der Freundin doppelt so viel Lebensdauer wie durch die ungünstige Lastverteilung verloren geht. Sinn machen diese Änderungen aber auch nicht...

Das P11 ist noch nicht angekündigt.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (7. Juli 2014)

Der Teppich kann doch helfen, da der Schmutz dort und dann nicht im NT hängen bleibt.


----------



## FTTH (7. Juli 2014)

Dark Power P11


----------



## Philipus II (7. Juli 2014)

Ohne konkrete, offizielle Ankündigung würde ich mal davon ausgehen, dass da schon noch ein bisl hin ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juli 2014)

Warum man keine gebrauchten Netzteile kaufen sollte?

Darum:
Nostalgie Hardware Bastel - Sabbel - Thread - Seite 3


----------



## _chiller_ (7. Juli 2014)

Naja kommt drauf an um welche Netzteile es sich handelt, das 5 Jahre alte E7 wäre mir auch keine 10€ mehr wert. Ich mache aber beispielsweise viele Netzteilreviews und benötige privat keine 464587645876 Netzteile. Wenn ich die jetzt für einen Rabatt von sagen wir mal 40% verkaufe, sind die Netzteile trotzdem neu, nur ohne Garantie. Für einen Käufer dem das Risiko bekannt ist, ist das ein guter Deal.


----------



## Philipus II (7. Juli 2014)

Jep, aber oft gehen 3, 4 Jahre alte Netzteile für 80% des Neupreis weg, das lohnt nicht. gelegentlich werden auch alte Gurken zu massiv überhöhten Preisen an den Mann gebracht.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Naja kommt drauf an um welche Netzteile es sich handelt, das 5 Jahre alte E7 wäre mir auch keine 10€ mehr wert. Ich mache aber beispielsweise viele Netzteilreviews und benötige privat keine 464587645876 Netzteile. Wenn ich die jetzt für einen Rabatt von sagen wir mal 40% verkaufe, sind die Netzteile trotzdem neu, nur ohne Garantie. Für einen Käufer dem das Risiko bekannt ist, ist das ein guter Deal.


 
Das ist aber auch was anderes als wenn du bei Ebay ein Netzteil kaufst was ein paar Jahre alt ist und schon wer weiß was auf den Buckel hat.


----------



## eXquisite (8. Juli 2014)

> Das ist aber auch was anderes als wenn du bei Ebay ein Netzteil kaufst was ein paar Jahre alt ist und schon wer weiß was auf den Buckel hat.



Vor allem weißt du nicht, unter welchen Lastverhältnissen es "leiden" musste.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (8. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Vor allem weißt du nicht, unter welchen Lastverhältnissen es "leiden" musste.


 
Ich wage einfach mal frech zu behaupten ... zu 90% im Idle


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (8. Juli 2014)

Habe hier im Forum gelesen dass das Be Quiet Straight Power E9 nur bis 480 Watt empfohlen wird da es gruppen reguliert ist.

Nun ich wusste das vorher nicht und habe eins mit 680 Watt, meine Frage wäre nun angenommen ich belaste das Netzteil max mit ca. 350 Watt geht dann 

trotzdem die 12V Spannung runter und die 5V rauf ? Oder kann ich gefahrlos bis 350 Watt belasten ?

Einsatz wäre dann mein Zweit PC mit einem Intel Core 2 Duo E 8400 und einer Radeon HD 5770


----------



## -sori- (8. Juli 2014)

Kannst du gefahrlos machen. Gruppenregulierung ist ab 500W Last nicht mehr gut.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juli 2014)

die frage ist eher wie belastet man,

nur 12V oder 12V und 5V prozentual gleich?


----------



## ebastler (8. Juli 2014)

Bei so nem alten System vielleicht sogar noch etwas gleichmäßiger, manche aktuellen Rechner belasten die 5V ja so gut wie gar nicht. Sogar HDDs haben teilweise nur mehr Last auf 12V (WD red oder green).

@Bios-OCer: es zählt nur die Leistung, die du abrufst, nicht die, die am NT steht. Das 480er reguliert so gut wie identisch wie das 680er, schaltet nur früher ab.


----------



## Tyler654 (8. Juli 2014)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Habe hier im Forum gelesen dass das Be Quiet Straight Power E9 nur bis 480 Watt empfohlen wird da es gruppen reguliert ist.
> 
> Nun ich wusste das vorher nicht und habe eins mit 680 Watt, meine Frage wäre nun angenommen ich belaste das Netzteil max mit ca. 350 Watt geht dann
> 
> trotzdem die 12V Spannung runter und die 5V rauf ? Oder kann ich gefahrlos bis 350 Watt belasten ?


 
Beim E9 680W bleiben die Messwerte innerhalb der Specs. Du kannst es guten Gewissens weiternutzen - auch mit stärkerer Hardware.

Test: Top-Netzteile im Re-Test

Die Regel, welche besagt, dass man bei Gruppenregulierten Netzteilen nicht über 500W gehen darf, greift *hier* einfach nicht. Statt einfach mal gezielt nach Tests zu suchen, wird lieber diese Regel als Argument herangezogen um sich für ein anderes Modell aussprechen zu können.

Da du das Netzteil schon hast, einfach drinlassen. Beim nächsten Kauf aber auf das Vorhandensein einer DC-DC-Schaltung achten, denn die ist aus techischer Sicht sehr wohl überlegen.


----------



## poiu (8. Juli 2014)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Habe hier im Forum gelesen dass das Be Quiet Straight Power E9 nur bis 480 Watt empfohlen wird da es gruppen reguliert ist.
> 
> Nun ich wusste das vorher nicht und habe eins mit 680 Watt, ....
> trotzdem die 12V Spannung runter und die 5V rauf ? Oder kann ich gefahrlos bis 350 Watt belasten ?
> ...



Mach dir da kein Kopf, wenn dann empfehlen wir das bei Neukauf nicht, was du hast das hast du und es geht auch um starke lastwechsel bei extrem OC oder multi GPU. Da können diese Netzteile etwas schlechtere Werte Liefern, aber auch da gilt wenn es schon da herum liegt^^.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juli 2014)

bei dem einsatzzweck sowieso eher problemfrei  beides ja eher sparsame dinge


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2014)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Einsatz wäre dann mein Zweit PC mit einem Intel Core 2 Duo E 8400 und einer Radeon HD 5770


 
Dafür ist ein 700 Watt Netzteil aber echt sehr weit überdimensioniert.


----------



## poiu (8. Juli 2014)

Aber lohnt trotzdem nicht die kohle aus dem Fester zu werfen für ein kleienres, außer er bekommt soviel geld für das 680er das er eion 400W kaufen kann und noch was überbleibt. sonst Zeit verschwendung


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> Aber lohnt trotzdem nicht die kohle aus dem Fester zu werfen für ein kleienres, außer er bekommt soviel geld für das 680er das er eion 400W kaufen kann und noch was überbleibt. sonst Zeit verschwendung


 
Ich würde auch nicht die Kohle aus dem Fenster werfen aber für ein 700 Watt E9 kannst du sicher noch einen guten Preis ergattern. 
Weißte ja. Wegen Watt und so.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde auch nicht die Kohle aus dem Fenster werfen aber für ein 700 Watt E9 kannst du sicher noch einen guten Preis ergattern.
> Weißte ja. Wegen Watt und so.


Neh^^ Meins ging für 55€ oder so weg. Habe es aber auch für nur 80€ gekauft.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (8. Juli 2014)

Danke Leute für eure kompetenten Antworten. Habe jetzt in meinem neuen PC das Dark Power Pro 10 550 Watt, und das E9 liegt halt im Moment rum

Da aber im Zweitrechner noch ein 7 Jahre altes Straight Power E5 mit 400 Watt verbaut ist war mein Gedanke dieses durch das E9 zu ersetzen.

Sollte man ein 7 Jahre altes Netzteil austauschen obwohl es ohne Probleme läuft ? Wenn wir schon dabei sind^^


----------



## eXquisite (8. Juli 2014)

> Sollte man ein 7 Jahre altes Netzteil austauschen obwohl es ohne Probleme läuft ? Wenn wir schon dabei sind^^



Ja, denn du weißt nicht ob es ohne Probleme läuft oder hast du ein Oszilloskop? Sobald Probleme auftreten ist es zu 80% schon zu spät, das ist das Problem bei Netzteilen.

Gruß


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (8. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Ja, denn du weißt nicht ob es ohne Probleme läuft oder hast du ein Oszilloskop? Sobald Probleme auftreten ist es zu 80% schon zu spät, das ist das Problem bei Netzteilen.



Das ist wirklich bescheiden ... Man müsste als Hersteller irgendwie eine Möglichkeit in die Netzteile implementieren, welche die Ripple&Noise eigenständig überwacht und bei bedarf mittels LED oder Software davor warnt ...
Ich weis sowas ist schlicht und ergreifend teuer. Ich rede hier auch nur von einer feinen Sache


----------



## JPW (8. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Ja, denn du weißt nicht ob es ohne Probleme läuft oder hast du ein Oszilloskop? Sobald Probleme auftreten ist es zu 80% schon zu spät, das ist das Problem bei Netzteilen.
> 
> Gruß


Ich habe ein Oszilloskop, kennst du vielleicht einen Guide oder ähnliches wie man damit ein Netzteil überprüft?


----------



## eXquisite (8. Juli 2014)

Kondensatoren ausbauen und dann durchmessen ob sie die Kapazität noch schaffen, denn nur dann wird der Wechselstrom auch in geglätteten Gleichstrom umgewandelt, denn deine Komponenten mögen garnicht gerne Restwelligkeit.

Gruß


----------



## Tyler654 (8. Juli 2014)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Da aber im Zweitrechner noch ein 7 Jahre altes Straight Power E5 mit 400 Watt verbaut ist war mein Gedanke dieses durch das E9 zu ersetzen.
> 
> Sollte man ein 7 Jahre altes Netzteil austauschen obwohl es ohne Probleme läuft ? Wenn wir schon dabei sind^^



Ich würd's tun - das E5 war zu keiner Zeit wirklich gut und die Budget-Elkos können durchaus z.T platt sein.


----------



## poiu (8. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Kondensatoren ausbauen und dann durchmessen ob sie die Kapazität noch schaffen, denn nur dann wird der Wechselstrom auch in geglätteten Gleichstrom umgewandelt, denn deine Komponenten mögen garnicht gerne Restwelligkeit.
> 
> Gruß



Nein die aussage ist nicht korrekt, das ist von Elko zu Elko anders steht alles in denn Docs einige vertragen 400mV usw. 

Restwelligkeit ist an sich nicht das Problem und ich würde diese nicht überschätzen das ist leidr heute auch viel Marketingblabla um sich von den Mitbewerbern abzusetzen.

Aber nichts wird so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird. 

Auch sonst würde ich mir kein Kopf machen solange die ATX normen nciht arg überschriten werden, schon mal gesehen wieviel Glättungskondensatoren auf Mobos, Grakas, .. sind 

Einzig HDD sind da etwas ungeschützter


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Juli 2014)

waere es nicht sinniger die restwelligkeit der ausgaenge am NT zu messen?


----------



## eXquisite (9. Juli 2014)

> waere es nicht sinniger die restwelligkeit der ausgaenge am NT zu messen?



Es ist trotzdem wichtig zu wissen, wie die Kondensatoren aussehen, stell dir vor der Primär ist schon ausgebeult, die Sekundärseite rettet aber irgendwie alles weil da ja auch ne Menge Glättungscaps sitzen.

Gruß


----------



## Philipus II (9. Juli 2014)

Ein defekter Primärkondensator sorgt in der Regel für einen Ausfall, da die Schaltung dann nicht mehr funktioniert. Ich kenne jetzt kein Beispiel, bei dem das Netzteil noch lief.


----------



## eXquisite (9. Juli 2014)

> Ein defekter Primärkondensator sorgt in der Regel für einen Ausfall, da die Schaltung dann nicht mehr funktioniert. Ich kenne jetzt kein Beispiel, bei dem das Netzteil noch lief.



Er muss ja nicht mal defekt sein, wenn er nur ein bisschen ausgebeult ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Juli 2014)

so lange was rauskommt passt, ist die nutzung doch ok.
die gefahr fuer die hardware muesste bei nahe null liegen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juli 2014)

Cooler Master Elite V2 550W PSU Review - Page 2 - jonnyGURU Forums
Ohne Worte, die Aussagen von Oklahoma Wolf...

Worauf ich hinaus möchte:


			
				von Link schrieb:
			
		

> The problem is, Coolermaster's actually trying to improve. I have no problem jumping down the throat of a company like Coolmax, who has consistently shown an absolute lack of effort in the industry and doesn't seem to care about improving. Coolmax' only solution to getting bad reviews here at the site was to stop sending review samples - that's all.



Sorry, aber *Was zur Hölle?!*

Da hat übrigens auch ein Silverstone Mitarbeiter den OKW angekackt, der seine Bewertung auch nicht korrekt fand...


----------



## poiu (10. Juli 2014)

Antec gibts du nenn kleinen Finger und die reißen dir glaeich denn Arm ab 

Schicken mir Sample unangekündigt drei stück!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Juli 2014)

Tja, irgendwoher kenne ich das  Ich hab nach einem dieser drei Netzteile gefragt, schicken die mir einfach gleich alle 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (10. Juli 2014)

hahaha überfluten den nmarkt mit samples oder wie


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (10. Juli 2014)

@puio & chiller

Um was für Netzteile handelt es sich dabei ??? Macht mich ein wenig neugierig


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2014)

Ich muss Antec mal fragen ob sie mir das High Current Pro Platinum in der 850 Watt Version mal zuschicken können. 
Natürlich sacke ich es nach dem Testen ein.


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Juli 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> @puio & chiller
> 
> Um was für Netzteile handelt es sich dabei ??? Macht mich ein wenig neugierig


 
Viele schöne Netzteile, von 80+ Bronze bis Platinum ist vieles dabei


----------



## poiu (10. Juli 2014)

deren komplette Palette


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> deren komplette Palette


 
Gehäuse?


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Juli 2014)

Antec hat poiu und mich für eine Person gehalten, daher hat er jetzt genau die selben Netzteile bekommen wie ich ;D


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. Juli 2014)

HCG, Earth Watts Platinum und True Power Classic?


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Juli 2014)

Ja das kommt hin. Aber die Netzteile sind bei mir leider nicht für PCGH bestimmt


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. Juli 2014)

Kann man dein Review trotzdem irgendwo lesen?


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Juli 2014)

Ja, aber ich fürchte wenn ich die Seite nenne, bekomm ich hier von einem Mod die rote Karte dafür


----------



## beren2707 (10. Juli 2014)

Schimpft sich dann "Werbung".  Einfach untereinander per PN austauschen, dann kollidiert es nicht mit den Forenregeln.


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Juli 2014)

Dacht ichs mir doch, das hier einer von euch rumschleicht


----------



## beren2707 (10. Juli 2014)

Aber immer doch - bis an die Zähne mit Karten bewaffnet und jederzeit bereit, das Leben der User farbenfroher zu machen. 

Mal im Ernst: Ich bin ja auch User hier und lese eben viele Threads, die mich interessieren. Wenn mal was bzgl. moderativer Fragen bzw. Forenregeln ist, dann gebe ich eben gerne einen Hinweis, das spart mir Zeit und Nerven und euch unnötige Punkte. Win-Win, oder?


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Juli 2014)

Klar, passt schon  Wobei ich immer noch seit mittlerweile knapp zwei Wochen auf die Antwort der Moderation bezüglich einer Verwarnung warte


----------



## beren2707 (10. Juli 2014)

Falls was bzgl. moderativer Maßnahmen geklärt werden soll, haben wir einen extra Bereich dafür. Thread erstellen, Sachverhalt darstellen und auf Antworten warten. 

Aber jetzt B2T, möchte euch nicht weiter stören.


----------



## RavionHD (10. Juli 2014)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Kann man dein Review trotzdem irgendwo lesen?


 
In der Tat.


----------



## poiu (10. Juli 2014)

oder ich schreibe das er auch für TRV artikel kritzelt


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Juli 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> oder ich schreibe das er auch für Tech Reviews artikel kritzelt


Du bist aber gemein


----------



## poiu (10. Juli 2014)

wieso gemein, schlicht System umgangen. 

ich finde das mimim in diesen Punkt sowieos etwas na ja^^  


nichts gegen dich beren2707 PCGH ist da ja noch okay bei anderen seiten machen sie sich gleich in die Hose


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (10. Juli 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich fürchte wenn ich die Seite nenne, bekomm ich hier von einem Mod die rote Karte dafür



PN haben will 
Wissen ... Wissen ... Wissen


----------



## beren2707 (10. Juli 2014)

Ich sags mal so: Es gibt Gründe, warum eine Seite wie PCGH Links zur "Konkurrenz" nicht gerade prickelnd findet. Bei der angesprochenen Seite ganz besonders, aber das soll hier nicht weiter ausgebreitet werden. 

Also jetzt bitte *endgültig B2T*; es sollte jetzt jeder halbwegs normale User in der Lage sein, seine Reviews zu finden.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2014)

Einfach den User per PN anfragen wo er seine Reviews veröffentlicht hat.
Ist die einfachste Methode und niemand stört sich daran wenn PNs ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## eXquisite (11. Juli 2014)

Bitteschön.


----------



## marcus022 (12. Juli 2014)

Hi, ich klink mich hier einfach mal ein. Mein Netzteil ist jetzt 5/6 Jahre alt. Wenn ich jetzt grob schätzen müsste würde ich "sagen" es hat ~25k Stunden auf dem Buckel. Manchmal lief es mehrere Tage durch. 

Frage: Wie verhält es sich jetzt wenn es kaputt geht, reißt es andere Komponenten wie z.B. Graka mit in den Tod ?


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2014)

Um welches Netzteil geht es denn?


----------



## eXquisite (12. Juli 2014)

Um ein P7, es kann passieren, keiner kann dir das genau vorhersagen aber im P7 stecken nicht gerade die Wunderelkos, also sauber dürfte die Spannung auch nicht mehr sein. Tausch es einfach zum E10 und dann ist gut.

Gruß


----------



## poiu (12. Juli 2014)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Hi, ich klink mich hier einfach mal ein. Mein Netzteil ist jetzt 5/6 Jahre alt.



Die P7 sind hart an der Grenze spätestens mit einem neuen PC solltest du es tauschen, aber da der PC auch noch OK ist und du das NT ausgiebig genutzt hast kannst du es vorsorglich austauschen.

nenn mal das Buget

Top Tipps wären 

Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W PCGH-Edition ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sea Sonic Platinum Series Fanless 460W ATX 2.3 (SS-460FL2) (passiv) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Günstige Alternativen:

Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX)) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair CS Series Modular CS550M 550W ATX 2.4 (CP-9020076-EU/CP-9020076-UK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2014)

das dark power p10 fehlt


----------



## poiu (12. Juli 2014)

wurde schon genannt  wiederholen muss man sich nicht außerdem ist das hier die langweilige standard antwort 

hab denn PlattenMax vergessen

http://geizhals.at/de/enermax-platimax-500w-atx-2-4-epm500awt-a692473.html


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Um ein P7


 
Und um welches genau?


----------



## eXquisite (12. Juli 2014)

> BeQuiet P7 650W



Das hier.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Das hier.


 
Spätestens im September wegwerfen und sich das E10 einbauen.


----------



## eXquisite (12. Juli 2014)

Wie ich bereits gesagt hatte


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2014)

poiu, ok, wiederholen ist quark, aber standardantwort? des geht schon. ist halt n gutes ding


----------



## poiu (12. Juli 2014)

ich hab das immer schon so gehandhabt das ich auch gute alternativen genannt hab und nicht nur eines


----------



## NuVirus (12. Juli 2014)

Bin gerade auch am überlegen ob Ich auf das E10 warte und dann das E9 480W in den in den 2. Pc baue (i7 920 aktuell HD 4850 später meine GTX 670).

Oder reicht das E9 480W für i7 4790k OC und später ne neue High-End Karte wie GTX 980 OC oä. aus?

Edit: der i7 920 PC hat aktuell gar kein NT da Ich das NT für meinen HTPC verwende jetzt aber wird aktuell nicht bzw kaum genutzt daher könnte Ich noch etwas warten mit dem NT Kauf.


----------



## poiu (12. Juli 2014)

das keiner sagen kann was nee 980GTX ist kann man dies nicht korrekt beantworten


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Oder reicht das E9 480W für i7 4790k OC und später ne neue High-End Karte wie GTX 980 OC oä. aus?


 
GTX 980?
Es gibt noch nicht mal eine GTX 880.
Und keiner weiß ob Nvidia das Namensschema nicht ändern.


----------



## NuVirus (12. Juli 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> das keiner sagen kann was nee 980GTX ist kann man dies nicht korrekt beantworten



Das war beispielhaft gemeint für ne starke High end Karte - evtl wird es auch eine AMD Karte. Ich will halt kein NT das zu schwach ist bzw. die 5V Schiene beim E9 zu hoch geht bei starker 12V Belastung.

Alternativ könnte Ich auch direkt das P10 550W kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2014)

Dann kauf dir das P10.


----------



## Shandy_Shofel (12. Juli 2014)

reicht das Be quiet! Straight Power E9 480W für:
Amd fx 8350 (Standarttakt)
Amd Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X Vapor-X (Ist die überhaupt besser als die normale Tri-X, die deutlich billiger ist?)
+ Sonstiges was im Pc drin ist, sonst frisst keines wahnsinnig viel Strom.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2014)

Die Vapor X hat andere Lüfter drauf.
Den Aufpreis kannst du dir aber sparen.
Das Netzteil reicht problemlos.


----------



## poiu (12. Juli 2014)

übertakten ist nice aber bringt kaum was ( dafür werde ich hier gleich gelyncht)  und die OC Versionen sind meist sowieos eher lächerlich 80MHz OC joop das bringst voll (bei einer Geforce 1)

OC Versionen kann man sich sparen, die gleiche nergebnisse kann man auch selbst erreichen.

NT Reicht Dicke


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2014)

poiu, so ganz unrest hast du nicht.

ausgehend von ggf. 1200 MHz gpu auf vielleicht 1300 zu übertakten bringt nur im feinen was.
wers hart angeht und mit spannungen spielt... dazu mal eben 150-200 mhz auf vielleicht 600-700 mhz ausgangstakt drauf legt, der wird sicher eher was rausholen.

aber das ist ebend einzelfallabhängig.

die gekauften occ-versionen sind jedenfalls quark, ja. es sei denn man hat so ne doppelt handverlesene karte mit 20% mehr chiptakt ab werk 
aber die gibts wohl nicht mehr so oft


----------



## _chiller_ (12. Juli 2014)

Im Normalfall bringt OC nicht allzu viel, aber wenn man die richtige Grafikkarte kauft, bekommt man mit etwas Feintuning doch noch ordentlich Mehrleistung. Aktuelle Karten wären beispielsweise die AMD R7 240 (+50% Chiptakt und + 50% Speichertakt sind locker drin). Die AMD R7 265 (1100-1200 MHz Chiptakt sind locker drin). Die AMD R9 280 (1100 MHz Chiptakt sind oft möglich). Auf Seiten Nvidias sind insbesondere die GTX 750 und 750 Ti zu nennen, der Chiptakt lässt sich oft auf mehr als 1400 MHz anheben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Juli 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> übertakten ist nice aber bringt kaum was ( dafür werde ich hier gleich gelyncht)


 Doch, 'nen deutlich höheren Stromverbrauch + kürzere Lebensdauer und lauteres System.

Sehs ja mit meinen beiden Tahitis, bei 1000MHz Core und 1375Mhz Speicher nimmt mein System ungefähr 50W weniger auf als mit 1100MHz Core und 1500MHz Speicher...

Und für 2-3% mehr Leistung 10-20% mehr Leistungsaufnahme in Kauf nehmen?


----------



## marcus022 (12. Juli 2014)

Treshold, eXquisite und poiu ich dank euch erstmal. Wenn ich es austausche wird es wohl das E9 480er werden. Ich hatte aber eben nicht unbedingt vor Geld auszugeben. 

cu


----------



## 775ocer (12. Juli 2014)

Habe für nen 10er ein Seasonic SS-500GB geschossen (S12II-Serie). Das hat keine OCP, so wie scheinbar alle Seasonic. Welche Nachteile bei der Sicherheit habe ich dadurch?
Und angeblich hat es nur eine 12V-Schiene, obwohl als Dual-Rail deklariert. Umgekehrt sind viele der modernen Seasonic als Single-Rail gekennzeichnet, haben aber in Wirklichkeit angeblich mehrere Schienen. Stimmt das und wenn ja, was soll der Blödsinn von Seasonic?

Dann hätte ich gerne mal eine Meinung zu einem Enermax EG651AX-VH(W). Lohnt sich das gebraucht zu kaufen (1,5 Jahre im Server gelaufen)? Ist das ein technisch gutes Netzteil?
*
*


----------



## Teutonnen (12. Juli 2014)

775ocer schrieb:


> Welche Nachteile bei der Sicherheit habe ich dadurch?



Fehlende OCP = wenn du nen Kurzen hast, fängt dein PC an, zu brennen - weil dein NT einfach weiter Strom schickt.


----------



## Philipus II (12. Juli 2014)

Übertreibt nicht. So wie ihr das erzählt wäre das eine Konsequenz bei jedem Kurzschluss. Bei einem Kurzschluss gemäß ATX-Specs wird jedes Netzteil mit SCP abschalten. OCP und Multirail helfen Stück für Stück gegen hochohmige Kurzschlüsse, z.B. als Folge defekter Spanungswandler.


----------



## poiu (13. Juli 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> poiu, so ganz unrest hast du nicht.
> 
> ausgehend von ggf. 1200 MHz gpu auf vielleicht 1300 zu übertakten bringt nur im feinen was.
> ....
> ...



es gibt natürlich die ausnahme karten, wie die HD6950 die man noch freischalten konnte oder die GTX 750Ti

aber die mehrleistung steht da auch noch kaum zu Verhältnis, es ist nenn spaß manchmal leider nicht mehr

Ich hab mal nee Geforce 6 6800 LE freieschaltet und von 300MHz auf 475MHr (08/15 Betrieb 425MHz) damals waren das wirklich noch unterschiede die auch spurbar waren. aber das war auch so eine Ausnahmekarte.

und irgendeine OC Karte so 1000MHz auf 1040 MHz zu verkaufen ist der Witz schlechthin 

die handverlesenen Karten gibts doch nur für die Extreme OCer oder 



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Im Normalfall bringt OC nicht allzu viel, aber wenn man die richtige Grafikkarte kauft, bekommt man mit etwas Feintuning doch noch ordentlich Mehrleistung. Aktuelle Karten wären beispielsweise die AMD R7 240 (+50% Chiptakt und + 50% Speichertakt sind locker drin). Die AMD R7 265 (1100-1200 MHz Chiptakt sind locker drin). Die AMD R9 280 (1100 MHz Chiptakt sind oft möglich). Auf Seiten Nvidias sind insbesondere die GTX 750 und 750 Ti zu nennen, der Chiptakt lässt sich oft auf mehr als 1400 MHz anheben.



ja wie gesagt gibt einige aber eine lahme karte bleibt meist lahm siehe auch die von dir genannte 240

aber das Porblem an solche nKarten wie der 750 Ti ist das der mehrtakt schnell auch ins leere läuft da man irgendeinen Flaschenhals findet, RAM Durchsatz usw.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Doch, 'nen deutlich höheren Stromverbrauch + kürzere Lebensdauer und lauteres System.



joop sehe ich auch so



Philipus II schrieb:


> Übertreibt nicht. So wie ihr das erzählt wäre das eine Konsequenz bei jedem Kurzschluss. Bei einem Kurzschluss gemäß ATX-Specs wird jedes Netzteil mit SCP abschalten. OCP und Multirail helfen Stück für Stück gegen hochohmige Kurzschlüsse, z.B. als Folge defekter Spanungswandler.




ja korrekt, wobei die fraeist ob es wirklich kein OCP hat, ich vermute er bezieht sich darauf

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/printpage/Seasonic-S12II-Bronze-520-W-Power-Supply-Review/954




775ocer schrieb:


> Das hat keine OCP, so wie scheinbar alle Seasonic. Welche Nachteile bei der Sicherheit habe ich dadurch?
> Und angeblich hat es nur eine 12V-Schiene, obwohl als Dual-Rail deklariert.
> [/B]



das mit dem OCP ist nicht ganz korrekt, es gibt Build by Seasonic ohne OCP auf anhieb fallen mir XFX Pro und AC Fusion ein viele andere haben OCP. zum S12II kann ich auf die schnelle sonst nichts sagen, es gab einige variantenund mehrere Updates


----------



## 775ocer (13. Juli 2014)

Wegen dem OCP bei Seasonic bin ich mir zwar auch nicht 100%ig sicher, aber ich habe extra nochmal recherchiert und habe auf die Schnelle bei keinem einzigen Seasonic Netzteil die OCP-Angabe gefunden. Und beim PC Power & Cooling Silencer MK III 400W ist laut dem Review von Philipus II keine OCP vorhanden, und dieses Netzteil hat Seasonic Technik drin.
@Teutonnen:
SCP hat aber jedes Seasonic, von daher sollte es bei einem Kurzen abschalten.

Was ist nun mit den verwirrenden Rail-Angaben? Wenn ihr wollt, suche ich mal die Links raus (poiu hat schon einen gepostet), wo behauptet wird, daß bei der S12II-Serie keine 2 Stück 12V-Rails vorhanden sind obwohl so angegeben, während bei neueren Single-Rail-Modellen tatsächlich mehrere Schienen existieren.
Mal ganz blöd gefragt: Könnte ich nicht einfach in ein solches Netzteil reinschauen und auf der Platine sehen, wieviel Leitungen für 12V abgehen? Sollten ja beschriftet sein die Leitungen....

Und was ist nun mit dem Enermax EG651AX-VH(W)? Soll ein 550W Servernetzteil sein, angeblich silbereffizient, was ich mir aber bei dem Alter nur schwer vorstellen kann. Ist das was ordentliches? Ein Böller wird´s ja nun nicht sein, oder?


----------



## _chiller_ (13. Juli 2014)

Ich hab grad nen Seasonic Platinum Fanless hier liegen, auf der Produktverpackung ist OCP angegeben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (13. Juli 2014)

korrekt die komplette X und Platinum Serie haben OCP und auch einige der S12II haben OCP auch, HWluxx testet das auch

Seasonic M12II Bronze Evo Edition 850W im Test

aber ich kenne halt nicht alle S12II und es gab unzählige Modelle die Serie gibts seit ungefähr 2007

@775ocer

viele build by Seasonic sind abgespeckt, wie gesagt das AC Fusion zB das sogar S12(I) ist (das Original S12 hatte OCP) das gleiche gilt für einige XFX Pro. Bei Seasonic selbst ist das eher ausnahme als regel



> Was ist nun mit den verwirrenden Rail-Angaben? Wenn ihr wollt, suche ich mal die Links raus (poiu hat schon einen gepostet), wo behauptet wird, daß bei der S12II-Serie keine 2 Stück 12V-Rails vorhanden sind obwohl so angegeben, während bei neueren Single-Rail-Modellen tatsächlich mehrere Schienen existieren.



Ja das waren die ersten X-Series diese wurden aus mir unbekannten gründen (wohl wegen USA Marketing) als Single Rail verkauft, die neueren Varianten KM3 und Platium  sind aber pure single rail


zum Enermax:

Gelistet ist es überhaupt nicht bei 80+ org udn silver Geräte von Enermax sind da mangelware, aber Server Geräte unterliegen anderen Spezifikationen


----------



## Jolly91 (13. Juli 2014)

Ich hab hier das Seasoinc X-560 seit 2 Jahren am werkeln, und das hat zwei 12V Leitungen. Das X-750 KM³ hat nur eine und ist true Singlerail.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juli 2014)

775ocer schrieb:


> Und was ist nun mit dem Enermax EG651AX-VH(W)? Soll ein 550W Servernetzteil sein, angeblich silbereffizient, was ich mir aber bei dem Alter nur schwer vorstellen kann. Ist das was ordentliches? Ein Böller wird´s ja nun nicht sein, oder?


Schrott, aufgrund hohem Alters.
Das Teil wurde laut Geizhals seit 200*3* vertrieben, bis 2007. Also das solltest wirklich nicht mehr nutzen. Ist schlicht viel zu alt.



775ocer schrieb:


> daß bei der S12II-Serie keine 2 Stück 12V-Rails vorhanden sind


Es gibt duzende verschiedene Designs der S12 II Serie, so dass eine pauschale Aussage nicht möglich ist.
z.B. die alten
AnandTech | Seasonic S12II: 330W to 500W of Silence

Die neuen
Seasonic S12II Bronze 520 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

Diese Teile mit DC-DC gehören auch zur S12-II bzw M12-II Serie
SeaSonic M12II-650W


Und dann noch mal 'nen älteres S12
Seasonic S12-330 PSU, new sleeved version | silentpcreview.com


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (13. Juli 2014)

Sind die Kabel eines Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 8 an einem Dark Power P10 kompatibel ? 

Wobei man das ja lieber nicht machen sollte oder ?


----------



## keinnick (13. Juli 2014)

Verwende die beiliegenden Kabel. Da bist Du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juli 2014)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Sind die Kabel eines Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 8 an einem Dark Power P10 kompatibel ?
> Wobei man das ja lieber nicht machen sollte oder ?


Was für ein Zettel lag dem P8 bei?

Der rote, mit weißer Schrift, der auf dem Netzteil lag...


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (13. Juli 2014)

Puuh ich meine mich noch erinnern zu können mal soll nur die beigelegten Kabel verwenden


----------



## Teutonnen (13. Juli 2014)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Sind die Kabel eines Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 8 an einem Dark Power P10 kompatibel ?
> 
> Wobei man das ja lieber nicht machen sollte oder ?


 

Ja, sie sind uneingeschränkt kompatibel. 


Spoiler



Zumindest, wenn du auf ein zerstörtes System stehst






Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was für ein Zettel lag dem P8 bei?
> Der rote, mit weißer Schrift, der auf dem Netzteil lag...


Umsatz generieren, Kollege^^


----------



## 775ocer (13. Juli 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ich hab grad nen Seasonic Platinum Fanless hier liegen, auf der Produktverpackung ist OCP angegeben:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


poiu schrieb:


> korrekt die komplette X und Platinum Serie haben OCP  und auch einige der S12II haben OCP auch, HWluxx testet das auch
> 
> Seasonic    M12II Bronze Evo Edition 850W im Test
> 
> ...


 


Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier das Seasoinc X-560 seit 2 Jahren am  werkeln, und das hat zwei 12V Leitungen. Das X-750 KM³ hat nur eine und  ist true Singlerail.


 




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Es gibt duzende verschiedene Designs der S12  II Serie, so dass eine pauschale Aussage nicht möglich ist.
> z.B. die alten
> AnandTech | Seasonic S12II: 330W to 500W of Silence
> 
> ...


Danke für eure Beiträge! Schade, daß man die Angaben von Seasonic  zumindest teilweise anzweifeln muss. Allerdings vermute ich, wenn kein  OCP bei einem bestimmten Modell angegeben ist, wird es wohl auch nicht  vorhanden sein. Warum sollte Seasonic so eine wichtige Schutzschaltung  unter den Tisch fallen lassen? Das wäre marketingtechnisch unsinnig.
Mir fällt gerade ein, kann ich nicht einfach reinschauen und nach dem  Sicherungschip Ausschau halten und dann anhand des Datenblatts  rauskriegen, ob es nun OCP hat oder nicht?
Das gleiche mit der Anzahl der Rails: die sollten doch physikalisch  separiert vorliegen, das müsste man doch eigentlich auch sehen können,  oder?



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schrott, aufgrund hohem Alters.
> Das Teil wurde laut Geizhals seit 200*3* vertrieben, bis 2007. Also das solltest wirklich nicht mehr nutzen. Ist schlicht viel zu alt.http://www.silentpcreview.com/article596-page2.html


So schlimm? Laut Besitzer lief es nur 1,5 Jahre an einem kleinen Server (Xeon, 4 HDD´s, Band-LW). Da sollten doch die Komponenten in einem Servernetzteil nicht so sehr altern, oder? Ich dachte immer, Servernetzteile haben bessere Komponenten?
Was würdest du denn sagen, wenn es nagelneu wäre?


----------



## -sori- (13. Juli 2014)

Es ist technisch zu alt. Dazu wird es eine Weile einfach gelagert worden sein, was für einen Kondensator noch schlimmer ist.


----------



## 775ocer (13. Juli 2014)

Also wäre es sogar besser gewesen, wenn es oft gelaufen wäre? 
Muss ich dann damit rechnen, daß in absehbarer Zeit die Elkos hops gehen und meine Hardware mit unerfreulich hohen Werten bei Ripple und Noise gegrillt wird oder was kann schlimmstenfalls passieren?

Edit:
Hab gerade nochmal wegen Seasonics OCP geschaut und siehe da, Corsair 400CX (Seasonic-basiert) hat eine OCP, hier

http://www.technic3d.com/review/netzteile/777-corsair-cmpsu-400cx-400w/6.htm

wurde die sogar geprüft.

Bin gerade an einem Silver Power Gorilla SP-SS400 dran, das hat zwar keine OCP, aber wird mit 2 Stück 12V-Rails angegeben.


----------



## Knabinho (14. Juli 2014)

Hey,

ich habe eine i5 3570k@4,4 GHz und 2x R9 290.
Da mein Cougar 700W NT schon etwas älter ist wollte ich nächste Woche upgraden. 
Ist das Antec HCP 850 oder das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 850W die bessere Wahl? Oder sollte ich, für evtl. OC-Versuche der GPUs gleich auf 1000W setzen?
Mal abgesehen von der Qualität möchte ich ein möglichst leises System.

Bin auf eure Räte gespannt.

Gruß Knabinho


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (14. Juli 2014)

Würde dir zum Dark Power raten


----------



## -sori- (14. Juli 2014)

Warum dies? Das Antec ist von Delta, der einer, wenn nicht der beste Netzteilhersteller ist und besitzt eine nahezu perfekte Lötqualität. Seasonic ist keinesfalls schlechter, Aber Delta legt noch einen drauf.


----------



## Knabinho (14. Juli 2014)

Wie sieht es denn bei beiden mit der Lautstärke aus?
Preislich liegen die beiden bei 850W ja nur mit 7 cent laut Geizhals auseinander


----------



## -sori- (14. Juli 2014)

Das Be Quiet ist natürlich, wie der Name schon verspricht, leise. Sehr leise. Beim Antec muss ich passen, habe auf die schnelle nichts gefunden, evtl. Kann dir da jemand anderes weiterhelfen. Sind deine Karten unter Wasser oder Luft?


----------



## Knabinho (14. Juli 2014)

Die Karten haben jeweils einen Accelero Hybrid II bekommen.


----------



## poiu (14. Juli 2014)

775ocer schrieb:


> Also wäre es sogar besser gewesen, wenn es oft gelaufen wäre?
> Muss ich dann damit rechnen, daß in absehbarer Zeit die Elkos hops gehen und meine Hardware mit unerfreulich hohen Werten bei Ripple und Noise gegrillt wird oder was kann schlimmstenfalls passieren?
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Das kann man an denn verbauten sicherungschips sehen, deshalb bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das die X und platinum Seire OCP hat.

bei XFX hatte das alte XFX 450W OCP die neueren und das 550W nicht und beide waren wohl real single Rail.

Das alte Antec TPN hatte auch OCP Antec True Power 550W Netzteil im Test - Seite 6 | Review | Technic3D

das alte SilverPower war ein extremer heruntergebrochen



Knabinho schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich habe eine i5 3570k@4,4 GHz und 2x R9 290.
> Da mein Cougar 700W NT schon etwas älter ist wollte ich nächste Woche upgraden.
> ...


 
zwei r9 würde ich auf keinen Fall mit dem Cougar auf längere Zeit betreiben  das hat keine so guten Spannungen bei Hoher Last

zu denn neuen HCP kann ich leider nicht viel sagen das alter 1200W war sogar sehr leise  das 750W schweine laut 

Das be quiet 850W ist da wohl ideal seasonic Technik und leiser Lüfter  alternative wäre natürlich das Original 

Seasonic X850 oder Platin 860W


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2014)

Knabinho schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich habe eine i5 3570k@4,4 GHz und 2x R9 290.
> Da mein Cougar 700W NT schon etwas älter ist wollte ich nächste Woche upgraden.
> ...



850 Watt reichen problemlos.
Ob du das Antec oder das BeQuiet nimmt spielt da nicht so die Rolle. Beide sind sehr gut.


----------



## eXquisite (14. Juli 2014)

> Ist das Antec HCP 850 oder das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 850W die bessere Wahl? Oder sollte ich, für evtl. OC-Versuche der GPUs gleich auf 1000W setzen?



Nimm das Antec, alleine wegen der liebe zum Detail, ich meine, die setzten die DCtoDC Wandler in die nähe der Modularen Platine um den Wiederstand zu verringern, wer achtet auf sowas, ich kenne keinen außer DELTA der das macht.

Das DPP ist auch ziemlich gut, aber bei 2 R9 290X musst du zu dem Seasonic und nicht zu dem FSP greifen. Kann man auch nehmen, ist aber leicht schlechter.

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Das DPP ist auch ziemlich gut, aber bei 2 R9 290X musst du zu dem Seasonic und nicht zu dem FSP greifen. Kann man auch nehmen, ist aber leicht schlechter.


 
Muss ich echt sagen dass das 850er Dark Power von Seasonic gefertigt wird?


----------



## 775ocer (14. Juli 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> Das kann man an denn verbauten sicherungschips sehen, deshalb bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das die X und platinum Seire OCP hat.
> 
> bei XFX hatte das alte XFX 450W OCP die neueren und das 550W nicht und beide waren wohl real single Rail.
> 
> ...


Habe jetzt mal das S12II 380W aufgemacht und dort scheinen tatsächlich 2 Stück 12V-Rails vorhanden zu sein. Auf der Platine sieht man nämlich den Aufdruck "+12V2", also wird es wohl auch "+12V1" geben, das scheint jedoch zu sehr versteckt zwischen den Leitungen zu liegen.

Hier wird ja behauptet, daß doch OCP vorhanden ist:

AnandTech | Seasonic S12II: 330W to 500W of Silence

Leider kann ich den Chipaufdruck nicht lesen (zu klein und ungünstiger Winkel).

Und falls es jemanden interessiert:
Bei meinem Exemplar vom SS-380GB ist primär ein HU4 105°C Elko (220uF und 400V) verbaut, sekundär sind es KZE 105°C, wobei ich auf dem ganz großen Sekundärelko keine Temperaturangabe finden konnte. Und natürlich ein solid cap für die 12V.
Übrigens habe ich noch nicht mal bei den schlimmsten Chinakrachern derartig schief stehende Elkos gesehen...


Das Silver Power hat in den wenigen Reviews immer recht gut abgeschnitten, obwohl nicht ganz so hochwertige Komponenten wie im original Seasonic verwendet werden, da hast du natürlich recht. Aber es ist ein 400W mit 2 Stück PCIe-Steckern, und für 10 Euro kann man es doch nehmen.
Mal sehen, wenn es böse verstaubt ist, mache ich es mal auf und schieße ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2014)

775ocer schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal das S12II 380W aufgemacht und dort scheinen tatsächlich 2 Stück 12V-Rails vorhanden zu sein. Auf der Platine sieht man nämlich den Aufdruck "+12V2", also wird es wohl auch "+12V1" geben, das scheint jedoch zu sehr versteckt zwischen den Leitungen zu liegen.


 
Muss nicht unbedingt sein.
Es besteht auch die Möglichkeit dass zwar mehrere 12 Volt Rails auf der Platine vorhanden sind aber nur eine genutzt wird.


----------



## 775ocer (14. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Muss nicht unbedingt sein.
> Es besteht auch die Möglichkeit dass zwar mehrere 12 Volt Rails auf der Platine vorhanden sind aber nur eine genutzt wird.


Auch wenn eindeutig die gelben Leitungen neben den entsprechenden Aufdrucken abgehen? 
Es sind nämlich eindeutig 2 "Bündel" von den gelben 12V-Leitungen zu sehen, aber ich kann nur einen Aufdruck lesen, weil der andere versteckt ist...
So wie du das sagst, stelle ich mir das so vor, daß zwar ein beschrifteter Lötpunkt z.B. für 12V2, 12V3 usw. vorhanden ist, dieser aber tatsächlich nicht mit Leitungen bestückt ist. Meinst du das so?


----------



## ich111 (14. Juli 2014)

Man müsste die Platine noch von Unten sehen, gerne werden da auch zwei Rails zu einer verbunden


----------



## poiu (14. Juli 2014)

775ocer schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal das S12II 380W aufgemacht und dort scheinen tatsächlich 2 Stück 12V-Rails vorhanden zu sein. Auf der Platine sieht man nämlich den Aufdruck "+12V2", also wird es wohl auch "+12V1" geben, das scheint jedoch zu sehr versteckt zwischen den Leitungen zu liegen.
> 
> Hier wird ja behauptet, daß doch OCP vorhanden ist:
> 
> ...



Ich habe mein Seaosnic Kontakt gefragt, da ich ehrlich mit dem alten S12II nicht so auskenne eher die nachbauten weil wir die früher viel empfohlen wurden. Der leitet die Anfrage wohl weiter an da hauptquatier und sobald ich was weiß gebe dann die antwort weiter. 
Der weiß auch nicht alles weil der normalerweise die Reviewsample für die Tester verwaltet usw. 


zu dem Test von Anandtech *lach* das Review ist noch von Katzer himself  der Herr war später zB bei Antec und heute in Taiwan für be quiet  der kennt isch schon gut aus, er hatte auch nee Chroma zum Testen.

zu Silver Power: 

die Marke hab ich früher bei ComputerBase sehr oft empfohlen, weil die günstig und brauchbar waren. 
Die gehörten zusammen mit der Marke Tagan zu MaxPoint und maxpoint hat in Deutschlad damals denn Seaosnic Support organisiert  

Aber ist schlciht nee ewigkeit her, da hab ich mit NTs angefangen in der IT Bronzezeit 




775ocer schrieb:


> Auch wenn eindeutig die gelben Leitungen neben den entsprechenden Aufdrucken abgehen?
> Es sind nämlich eindeutig 2 "Bündel" von den gelben 12V-Leitungen zu sehen, aber ich kann nur einen Aufdruck lesen, weil der andere versteckt ist...



Es klingt nach Dual Rail, wichtig wäre zu wissen wie jede Rail abgesichert wird bzw wann abgeschaltet wird.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2014)

775ocer schrieb:


> So wie du das sagst, stelle ich mir das so vor, daß zwar ein beschrifteter Lötpunkt z.B. für 12V2, 12V3 usw. vorhanden ist, dieser aber tatsächlich nicht mit Leitungen bestückt ist. Meinst du das so?


 
Es gibt von Super Flower eine Platine die 6 Rails bietet -- wenn ich nicht irre.
Aber Super Flower nutzt nur eine und das ist dann eben Single Rail -- völlig wurscht wie viele Rails möglich sind.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Juli 2014)

775ocer schrieb:


> Das Silver Power hat in den wenigen Reviews immer recht gut abgeschnitten


 Silver Power Reviews bei PC-Experience = In House Testing = Bias = lass ma lieber...

Und ja, ist wirklich so. Silver Power is 'ne Marke von Maxpoint (denen auch Tagan gehörte, was sie aber durch Planlosigkeit und zu langem Festhalten an Topower an die Wand gefahren haben).
Und PC-Experience testet bei Maxpoint...

Das war deren letzter Versuch noch irgendwie Netzteile auf den Markt zu schmeißen - viel zu spät, viel zu lieblos, mit einer veralteten Kampagne (also quasi das, was andere um 2007 rum gemacht haben)...


----------



## eXquisite (14. Juli 2014)

> Muss ich echt sagen dass das 850er Dark Power von Seasonic gefertigt wird?



Hatte das 850 Watt garnicht gelesen , deshalb hatte ich darauf hingewiesen, das er das Seasonic DPP nehmen soll.


----------



## 775ocer (14. Juli 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Man müsste die Platine noch von Unten sehen, gerne werden da auch zwei Rails zu einer verbunden


   Oh ich fürchte damit kann ich nicht dienen. Habe mal die Reviews  durchgeforstet, aber noch kein Bild von der Platinenunterseite gefunden.



poiu schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Seaosnic Kontakt gefragt, da ich  ehrlich mit dem alten S12II nicht so auskenne eher die nachbauten weil  wir die früher viel empfohlen wurden. Der leitet die Anfrage wohl weiter  an da hauptquatier und sobald ich was weiß gebe dann die antwort  weiter.
> Der weiß auch nicht alles weil der normalerweise die Reviewsample für die Tester verwaltet usw.


  Wow, das ist aber nett von dir! Da bin ich natürlich gespannt was Seasonic dazu sagt.



poiu schrieb:


> Es klingt nach Dual Rail, wichtig wäre zu wissen wie  jede Rail abgesichert wird bzw wann abgeschaltet wird.


 Richtig. Darüber habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden.



Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt von Super Flower eine Platine die 6 Rails bietet -- wenn ich nicht irre.
> Aber Super Flower nutzt nur eine und das ist dann eben Single Rail -- völlig wurscht wie viele Rails möglich sind.


Sowas verstehe ich nicht. Wo es doch heutzutage Möglichkeiten gibt, um  mehrere Rails ggf. zusammenzuschalten. Also automatisch meine ich, nicht  per OC Key oder sowas.
Aber nein, da wird lieber ein Schweißgerät gebaut und gerade Superflower läßt gerne mal die OCP weg.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Silver Power Reviews bei PC-Experience = In House Testing = Bias = lass ma lieber...
> 
> Und ja, ist wirklich so. Silver Power is 'ne Marke von Maxpoint (denen auch Tagan gehörte, was sie aber durch Planlosigkeit und zu langem Festhalten an Topower an die Wand gefahren haben).
> Und PC-Experience testet bei Maxpoint...
> ...


Ach deshalb wurden die dort so in den Himmel gelobt. Gut zu wissen daß die zusammengehören.
Na ich bin mal gespannt, mein Exemplar ist bestellt, wenn nichts schiefgeht, bekomme ich es nächste Woche. Dann kann ich ja hier berichten, wenn ich irgendwas auffälliges daran finde.


----------



## Knabinho (14. Juli 2014)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Kann mir hier jemand sagen wo der Unterschied, mal abgesehen von der Tiefe, zwischen dem SS-860XP2 und dem SS-860XP liegt?
Denn das SS860XP2 würde mir die Möglicheit bieten im Boden meinen 140mm Lüfter zu lassen was bei den 190mm tiefen Netzteilen nicht mehr ginge.
Das wäre ja auch bei dem Antec und dem bQ P10 der Fall.
Als Gehäuse nutze ich ein Fractal Design Arc midi und die beiden Radiatoren von den Accelero Hybrid II sind vorne verbaut. 
Die würden sich sicherlich freuen wenn da noch etwas Frischluft von unten kommt 


Gruß Knabinho


----------



## eXquisite (14. Juli 2014)

> Kann mir hier jemand sagen wo der Unterschied, mal abgesehen von der Tiefe, zwischen dem SS-860XP2 und dem SS-860XP liegt?
> Denn das SS860XP2 würde mir die Möglicheit bieten im Boden meinen 140mm Lüfter zu lassen was bei den 190mm tiefen Netzteilen nicht mehr ginge.
> Das wäre ja auch bei dem Antec und dem bQ P10 der Fall.



Das du beide bitte nicht nimmst, da sie Intern nur eine Singelrail haben an die alles Angebunden ist und sofern du nicht darauf angewiesen bist solche Geräte nur zweite Wahl sein sollten.

Gruß


----------



## Knabinho (14. Juli 2014)

@eXquisite
Also du empfehlst mir das hier?:

Antec High Current Pro HCP-850 Platinum, 850W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06250-3/0761345-06251-0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## eXquisite (14. Juli 2014)

Jap, genau das Ding.


----------



## Knabinho (14. Juli 2014)

Ok dann muss ich nur noch schauen wie ich das mit der Belüftung mache.
Vielleicht bekomme ich ja einen 120mm Lüfter noch daneben.


----------



## poiu (14. Juli 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Silver Power Reviews bei PC-Experience = In House Testing = Bias = lass ma lieber...



So so einige meiner Reviews sind Bias  das kann man eigentlich über die meisten Revwies sagen, die einen sidn bei Listan, Enermax oder Cooler Master  und selbst die die was eigenes haben sollten sind ja nicht automatisch fähig oder vertrausnwürdig 

Okay Spaß beiseite unrecht hast du nicht und wo mir die Seite einfällt, ich bin froh das der Typ hier nicht mehr rumnervt^^



775ocer schrieb:


> Wow, das ist aber nett von dir! Da bin ich natürlich gespannt was Seasonic dazu sagt.



Gerne die antwort kann etwas dauern





> Ach deshalb wurden die dort so in den Himmel gelobt. Gut zu wissen daß die zusammengehören.
> Na ich bin mal gespannt, mein Exemplar ist bestellt, wenn nichts schiefgeht, bekomme ich es nächste Woche. Dann kann ich ja hier berichten, wenn ich irgendwas auffälliges daran finde.



maxpoint ist sozusagen tot, oder scheintot


----------



## eXquisite (14. Juli 2014)

> maxpoint ist sozusagen tot, oder scheintot



Hängt da nicht auch irgendwie Seventeam mit drin?


----------



## Philipus II (15. Juli 2014)

Nicht dass ich wüsste.


----------



## eXquisite (15. Juli 2014)

> Nicht dass ich wüsste.



Ich weiß auch nicht mehr wo ich das her habe, daher die Nachfrage.


----------



## poiu (15. Juli 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Nicht dass ich wüsste.



jopp wäre mir neu, aber ich glaube die gibts nicht mehr da gab es eine Insolvenz oder so und deren Seite ist doch schon lange tot


----------



## Frosdedje (15. Juli 2014)

Inzwischen ist es so, dass Maxpoint schon seit einer Ewigkeit nicht mehr unter diesen Namen agiert, sondern als 
Raidsonic und der Punkt mit dem "scheintot" trifft auf das Netzteilsortiment von Raidsonic gut zu:
Da werden immer noch die gleichen Netzteilmodelle von Silver Power aufgelistet ohne dass es sich was geändert hat.



			
				eXquisite schrieb:
			
		

> Hängt da nicht auch irgendwie Seventeam mit drin?


Soweit ich weiß, war Seventam in keiner der früheren Modellen von Silver Power für die Elektronik zuständig gewesen, 
sondern es wurde überwiegend Seasonic und vereinzelt Solytech eingesetzt.


Aber apropos neue Netzteile:
Xilence hat laut einer News-Meldung von Computerbase eine neue Netzteilserie, die Performance A-Serie von 430- bis 730W - 
herrausgebracht, wo die die Elektronik von CompuCase/HEC auf Basis von be quiets Pure Power L8 CM-Serie gefertigt wurde.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2014)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Aber apropos neue Netzteile:
> Xilence hat laut einer News-Meldung von Computerbase eine neue Netzteilserie, die Performance A-Serie von 430- bis 730W -
> herrausgebracht, wo die die Elektronik von CompuCase/HEC auf Basis von be quiets Pure Power L8 CM-Serie gefertigt wurde.


 
Hört sich im ersten Moment recht überflüssig an. Dann kann man sich gleich die L8 Serie kaufen.


----------



## poiu (15. Juli 2014)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Inzwischen ist es so, dass Maxpoint schon seit einer Ewigkeit nicht mehr unter diesen Namen agiert, sondern als
> Raidsonic und der Punkt mit dem "scheintot" trifft auf das Netzteilsortiment von Raidsonic gut zu:
> Da werden immer noch die gleichen Netzteilmodelle von Silver Power aufgelistet ohne dass es sich was geändert hat.



ach ja stimmt danke das du mich dran erinnert hast, hab schon verdrängt das die nun (nach der insolvenz oder was da war )raidsonic heißen

lustig ist das die da immer noch die Silver Power gelistet haben, soweit mir bekannt fertigt aber seasonic nicht mehr für die, also entweder altwre oder es ist irgendwas anderes drin.

bezüglich xilence

ohne BQ Support müssten die etwas günstiger sein als die L8


----------



## Frosdedje (15. Juli 2014)

poiu schrieb:
			
		

> bezüglich xilence
> 
> ohne BQ Support müssten die etwas günstiger sein als die L8


Das und zusätzlich kommen noch die Kosteneinsprungen beim Netzteilgehäuse, Verpackung und eventuell Kleinsachen wie bedruckte 
Bedienungsanleitung (Schrauben zur Befestigung bleiben auf jeden Fall vorhanden) etc., damit der Verkauspreis für die vier 
Performance A-Modelle von Xilence auch zusammenkommt ohne irgendwelche Abzüge bei der Elektronik zu machen.


----------



## eXquisite (15. Juli 2014)

Lüfter scheint ja auch ein Hauseigener Silence zu sein, sicher billiger als der Silent Wings.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Juli 2014)

Würd erwarten, dass die Xilence einen deutlich schlechteren Lüfter verwenden, nur 2 Jahre Garantie haben, aber auch die Elektronik nicht ganz so gut wie bei dem L8 ist, dafür wohl (hoffentlich) rund 10€ preiswerter...


----------



## _chiller_ (15. Juli 2014)

Der Kaufpreis für die Modelle wird wahrscheinlich deutlich niedriger liegen als beim L8, aber lasst euch mal überraschen...


----------



## eXquisite (15. Juli 2014)

> Der Kaufpreis für die Modelle wird wahrscheinlich deutlich niedriger liegen als beim L8, aber lasst euch mal überraschen...



Du hast ein Sample bekommen?


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Du hast ein Sample bekommen?


 
Würde ich drauf wetten.


----------



## _chiller_ (15. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Du hast ein Sample bekommen?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (15. Juli 2014)

*hust* 


			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> *4.6 Spam, unerwünschte Beiträge*
> Beiträge, die nichts zur Diskussion beitragen („Spam“), sind unerwünscht. Dies sind insbesondere Beiträge, die
> 
> 
> ...


Bitte ab jetzt beachten; du willst dir doch keine unnötigen Karten einfangen, oder? 
P. S. Irgendwie bin ich hier immer der Spielverderber im Thread. 

MfG,
beren2707


----------



## _chiller_ (15. Juli 2014)

Du schon wieder  Jetzt weiß ich warum sie neue Mods gesucht haben, wegen mir! 

Achso bin ja schon wieder OT. Unter der Meldung von Computerbase sind die Netzteile bereits gelistet, daran sieht man schon das das L8 deutlich teurer ist.


----------



## Multithread (15. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> *hust*


Also an sich hat er trotz eines kurzen beitrages durchaus viel Information mitgeteilt
Als Spam würde ich den Beitrag nicht bezeichnen.



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Achso bin ja schon wieder OT. Unter der Meldung von Computerbase sind die Netzteile bereits gelistet, daran sieht man schon das das L8 deutlich teurer ist.


Ich finds schade das das 430 Watt modell nur einen 6+2 Pin hat, spricht irgendwie nicht FÜR die Qualität. 

BIn auf die Tests gespannt, vielleicht gibts ja doch nen neuen geheimspartipp


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> Ich finds schade das das 430 Watt modell nur einen 6+2 Pin hat, spricht irgendwie nicht FÜR die Qualität.


 
Du sollst ja auch das teurere Modell kaufen.


----------



## Tyler654 (15. Juli 2014)

Silverstone Nightjar 520 W Review | techPowerUp

Da ist er, der P520-Klon.

Man bekommt zwar zwei PCIe-Anschlüsse mehr, durchgehend Polymercaps von Chemicon (zum ruhig schlafen ) - aber dafür hat man nichts gegen das Fiepen unternommen, die Hold-up Time liegt unter dem Minimum und man hat nur 3 Jahre Garantie...

Recht unspektakulär, wie erwartet...


----------



## Shadow Complex (15. Juli 2014)

Wieso Klon? Ist halt einfach Auftragsfertigung von Seasonic. Und die Hold-Up Time hat auch schon das Exemplar von Seasonic selbst nur mit allergrößter Mühe absolviert.
Allerdings nur im techpowerup Test. Bei Computerbase erreicht das Seasonic meist das doppelte der geforderten Zeit.


----------



## Tyler654 (15. Juli 2014)

Andere Testmethodik, Messtation etc - andere Ergebnisse.

Zum Klon: Gehäuse gleich, Plattform gleich. Wenn man man es genau nimmt, kann man jetzt natürlich sagen ein Klon wäre 1:1 identisch...jaja


----------



## 775ocer (15. Juli 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> Gerne die antwort kann etwas dauern


Ich schaue einfach immer mal hier rein, oder wenn du magst, kannst du mir auch eine PN schreiben.
Wenn ich noch was dazu rausbekomme, melde ich mich natürlich auch wieder hier.
Danke schonmal!


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. Juli 2014)

Tyler654 schrieb:


> Silverstone Nightjar 520 W Review | techPowerUp
> 
> Da ist er, der P520-Klon.
> 
> ...


 


Tyler654 schrieb:


> Andere Testmethodik, Messtation etc - andere Ergebnisse.
> 
> Zum Klon: Gehäuse gleich, Plattform gleich. Wenn man man es genau nimmt, kann man jetzt natürlich sagen ein Klon wäre 1:1 identisch...jaja



Au weia ^^ 

Wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass das weise nicht unbedingt häßlich ist


----------



## Tyler654 (16. Juli 2014)

Du willst dich jetzt nicht an einem einzelnen Wort aufhängen, oder? Die Farbe ist ja irrelevant, die Form und position der Lüftungslöcher sind identisch - darum gehts...

Das Ding ist übrigens in normalem Metallgrau gehalten, nicht weis.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. Juli 2014)

Tyler654 schrieb:


> Du willst dich jetzt nicht an einem einzelnen Wort aufhängen, oder? Die Farbe ist ja irrelevant, die Form und position der Lüftungslöcher sind identisch - darum gehts...
> 
> Das Ding ist übrigens in normalem Metallgrau gehalten, nicht weis.



Was glaubst du weswegen ich im Preisvergleich die beiden Netzteile genommen habe ... wegen der Farbe??? 
Das diese Netzteile identisch sind, ist mir klar, genau aus diesem Grund habe ich nebeneinander aufgelistet ...
Die Farblichen unterschiede sind mit bekannt, daher habe ich geschrieben, dass es in WEIß (welches ja das Silverstone ist) besser aussieht, als in MetallGrau (welches ja das SeaSonic ist)


----------



## eXquisite (16. Juli 2014)

Seht es positiv, ihr spart 3 Euro


----------



## Tyler654 (16. Juli 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Was glaubst du weswegen ich im Preisvergleich die beiden Netzteile genommen habe ... wegen der Farbe???



Wenn du genau diesen Teil meines Beitrags zitierst, und _au weia_ schreibst, sieht es stark danach aus, das das so gemeint ist.



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> [...]dass es in WEIß (welches ja das Silverstone ist) besser aussieht



Schau nochmal genau hin. Das ist eindeutig nicht weis. Der Hintergrund ist es aber.

Jetzt ist aber genug mit der Korinthenkackerei von mir


----------



## poiu (16. Juli 2014)

Der Preis ist nicht unterschiedlich genug, da würde ich jedem empfehlen beim Original zu bleiben alleine wegen dem Seasonic Support


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> alleine wegen dem Seasonic Support


 
So ist es.


----------



## ebastler (16. Juli 2014)

Hm... Wenn ich mal ein neues Netzteil brauche, überlege ich, ein Fanless-Modell zu nehmen, Kopfüber zu montieren, und einen leisen Lüfter darunterzubauen.
Was sagt ihr dazu? Wenn SeaSonic da gerade ein Fanless mit mehreren Rails im Angebot hat, wäre das eigentlich keine schlechte Idee, finde ich.


----------



## poiu (16. Juli 2014)

ähm kansnt du machen, sollte keine Probleme geben

ich schick dir mal meine nnächsten Test


----------



## Tyler654 (16. Juli 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> ich schick dir mal meine nnächsten Test


 
Du hast nicht noch zufällig einen Vorher/Nachher-Vergleich mit einer Wärmebildkamera gemacht? Das wäre genial.

@ ebastler

Muss doch nicht unbedingt MR sein. Die aktuelle 460W-Version mit 38A @ +12V ist doch noch in Ordnung.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hm... Wenn ich mal ein neues Netzteil brauche, überlege ich, ein Fanless-Modell zu nehmen, Kopfüber zu montieren, und einen leisen Lüfter darunterzubauen.
> Was sagt ihr dazu? Wenn SeaSonic da gerade ein Fanless mit mehreren Rails im Angebot hat, wäre das eigentlich keine schlechte Idee, finde ich.


 
Kauf dir lieber ein leises aktives Netzteil.


----------



## ebastler (17. Juli 2014)

Hab ich schon, das e9 480CM... 
Bei einem passiven darf ich halt den Lüfter selbst wählen, und bin nicht an BeQuiet als einzigen akzeptablen Hersteller gebunden...


----------



## Multithread (17. Juli 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hab ich schon, das e9 480CM...
> Bei einem passiven darf ich halt den Lüfter selbst wählen, und bin nicht an BeQuiet als einzigen akzeptablen Hersteller gebunden...


Also die Auswahl an Guten Passiven Netzteilen hällt sich ziemlich in grenzen

Seasonic FL/FL2, mehr sind mir nicht bekannt. Und ob die Leiser sind als ein DPP 10? Nicht viel.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hab ich schon, das e9 480CM...
> Bei einem passiven darf ich halt den Lüfter selbst wählen, und bin nicht an BeQuiet als einzigen akzeptablen Hersteller gebunden...


 
Das passive Netzteil hat gar keinen Lüfter. Wie willst du dann einen auswählen?



Multithread schrieb:


> Und ob die Leiser sind als ein DPP 10? Nicht viel.



Sind eher lauter.


----------



## ebastler (17. Juli 2014)

Okay, das spricht nicht für SeaSonic^^


----------



## Multithread (17. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sind eher lauter.


Ja, die 2 Euro für kleber für die Spulen hätte sich Seasonic noch gönnen sollen und ein ganz rundes Paket abliefern, meines ist zum glück nicht lauter als meine Aquastream Pumpe
Da hört man ausm Gehäuse nix raus.
(Und 2 der 6 Bildschirme die ich schon in der nähe hatten, sind nur minimals leiser als das NT bei gleicher Entfernung). Mit ner 7970 übertönt es dann aber die Pumpe im Idle.

Hoffentlich machen die es bei den FL3 besser^^
An sich sind die FL modelle ja wirklich gut, wenn nur diese Elektronikfiepen nicht wäre.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Okay, das spricht nicht für SeaSonic^^


 
Das Seasonic ist technisch seht gut. Keine Frage.
Nur ich habe schon ein paar in der Hand gehabt und nicht eins war wirklich leise. Elektrogeräusche ohne Ende.


----------



## ebastler (17. Juli 2014)

Wenn ein Netzteil fiept, ist das für mich ein absolutes KO Argument dagegen, da kann es technisch gut sein, wie es will. Mir reicht es schon, dass meine beschissene GPU fiept wie wild, seit Neuem (kann man die Spulen manuell nochmal sauberer verkleben?).


----------



## Multithread (17. Juli 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Wenn ein Netzteil fiept, ist das für mich ein absolutes KO Argument dagegen, da kann es technisch gut sein, wie es will. Mir reicht es schon, dass meine beschissene GPU fiept wie wild, seit Neuem (kann man die Spulen manuell nochmal sauberer verkleben?).


Ja, kann man. Garantie geht dann aber wahrscheindlich verloren und garantie das es funktioniert hat man keine.
Ist der grund wieso das ich es noch nicht gemacht habe.


----------



## ebastler (17. Juli 2014)

Garantie ist gut 
Frontplate zersägt, Stromturm abgesägt, Morpheus draufgebaut.
Auf das Ding gibt mir nichtmal mehr EVGA Garantie


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juli 2014)

Also ich würde dir raten, dir ein neues Netzteil unter den Tannenbaum zu packen...

Auf gut Deutsch: Füße Still halten und warten.


----------



## ebastler (17. Juli 2014)

Hö? Ich?
Ich sehe momentan keinen Grund, mein e9 480 zu ersetzen... 
Das Fiepen kommt klar von der Karte, nicht vom NT, und sobald ich den zweiten Kabelsatz von BQ hab, werd ich hinter die Midplate des Gehäuses einige kleine Low ESR Elkos und Fokos in die PCIe Leitungen legen, dann is das NT endgültig unschuldig.


----------



## Zulgohlan (19. Juli 2014)

ich habe nach langer Lieferzeit(>Wien) voller Freude das G550 PCGH eingebaut und wurde herb enttäuscht, im Endeffekt wirkt es unter volllast fast genauso störend wie mein altes Billig650CM NT, der lüfter dreht rauf und runter, immer wieder mal ein paar Sekunden stiegendes sehr lautes surren (hört sich fast wie lagerrattern/surren an)

getestet wurde das ganze auf einem 1230er@3,7 mce + 290 trix oc mit dark souls+Gedosato@4k....

insgesamt beiße ich mir gerade in den arsch dass ich nicht das bequiet beim Händler um die ecke genommen habe und jetzt nur Scherereien mit dem zurückschicken etc (in der 14tage frist muss man ja selbst die portokosten übernehmen, und das in ein anderes land, *freu*)

edit: interessanterweise wurde es nach einigen tagen harter belastung wieder leiser und läuft derweil perfekt wie es sollte, aber meine tri x wurde jetzt bei 48% die ich normal am lüfter habe bissl lauter oO da kannst jetzt echt nimmer durchblicken xP

mfg zul


----------



## poiu (19. Juli 2014)

Zulgohlan schrieb:


> im Endeffekt wirkt es unter volllast fast genauso störend wie mein altes Billig650CM NT, der lüfter dreht rauf und runter, immer wieder mal ein paar Sekunden stiegendes sehr lautes surren (hört sich fast wie lagerrattern/surren an)



kann ein efekter Lüfter/Lüftersteuerung sein  tauch es um oder wende dich an denn Seasonic Support


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (19. Juli 2014)

Zulgohlan schrieb:


> ich habe nach langer Lieferzeit(>Wien) voller Freude das G550 PCGH eingebaut und wurde herb enttäuscht, im Endeffekt wirkt es unter volllast fast genauso störend wie mein altes Billig650CM NT, der lüfter dreht rauf und runter, immer wieder mal ein paar Sekunden stiegendes sehr lautes surren (hört sich fast wie lagerrattern/surren an)
> 
> getestet wurde das ganze auf einem 1230er@3,7 mce + 290 trix oc mit dark souls+Gedosato@4k....



Um einen Lagerschaden auszuschließen, brauchst du nur ein ein Messgerät zwischen Pc und Steckdose stecken ... Wenn ich meinen Rechner mit Furmark + Prime95 + AIDA Laufwerkstest laufen lassen, komme ich auf ca 480 Watt Primär ... Da ist noch nichts von dem Netzteil zu hören ...

Schaue mal wieviel Watt dein Rechner Primär zieht ... Laut dieser Tabelle dreht der Lüfter erst ab einer Belastung von 80% Sekundär auf ... Ich glaube kaum das du das Netzteil an die Lastgrenze bringst ... Ich tippe hier auch auf einen Lagerschaden


----------



## herrbaert (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich kann mich nicht zwischen den EVGA SuperNova nex650g und dem Cooler Master V650S entscheiden, könnt ihr mir eure Meinungen dazu sagen?


----------



## -sori- (20. Juli 2014)

Wenn eine GTX 780 Ti 337 Watt (Gesamtsystem) verbraucht, wie willst du dann bitte mit 550W ans Limit kommen?!


----------



## eXquisite (20. Juli 2014)

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich kann mich nicht zwischen den EVGA SuperNova nex650g und dem Cooler Master V650S entscheiden, könnt ihr mir eure Meinungen dazu sagen?



Beides Singelrail Elektroschrott Geräte, die gehören überall hin aber nicht in den Rechner!


----------



## FTTH (21. Juli 2014)

Du hast doch selbst ein Single-Rail-Netzteil.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Juli 2014)

Der ist aber von der Platform überzeugt und findet sie besser als die vom Antec HCG (oder so) und DPP 10


----------



## -sori- (21. Juli 2014)

Pass auf SpeCnaZ, das Antec HCG ist gruppenreguliert und im Vergleich zum HCP (welches du meinst) absoluter Mist.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Juli 2014)

Joa danke  meinte natürlich das HCP


----------



## -sori- (21. Juli 2014)

H-C-P! High - Current - Pro! ^^


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Juli 2014)

Ja hab mich verschrieben ^^


----------



## eXquisite (21. Juli 2014)

> Pass auf SpeCnaZ, das Antec HCG ist gruppenreguliert und im Vergleich zum HCP (welches du meinst) absoluter Mist.



Nicht absoluter Mist, dennoch viel zu überlabelt.


----------



## Journeyman (21. Juli 2014)

herrbaert schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich kann mich nicht zwischen den EVGA SuperNova nex650g und dem Cooler Master V650S entscheiden, könnt ihr mir eure Meinungen dazu sagen?


 


eXquisite schrieb:


> Beides Singelrail Elektroschrott Geräte, die gehören überall hin aber nicht in den Rechner!


Ähm, nicht all zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. Laut Geizhals und EVGA verfügt das NEX650G über vier +12-Volt-Schienen (siehe auch hier).


----------



## eXquisite (21. Juli 2014)

> Ähm, nicht all zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. Laut Geizhals und EVGA verfügt das NEX650G über vier +12-Volt-Schienen (siehe auch hier).



Krass, das Teil ist ja echt vernünftig.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2014)

Journeyman schrieb:


> Ähm, nicht all zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. Laut Geizhals und EVGA verfügt das NEX650G über vier +12-Volt-Schienen (siehe auch hier).


 
Weils ein FSP Aurum ist.


----------



## Journeyman (21. Juli 2014)

> Krass, das Teil ist ja echt vernünftig.


So sieht's aus.



> Weils ein FSP Aurum ist.


Das wurde übrigens Weiß auf Schwarz in dem verlinkten Review angemerkt...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (21. Juli 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich auch eine Deutschen Test oder technische Dokumentation von dem EVGA SuperNOVA NEX650G ??? Das iss ja zum ko**** das das immer auf English sein muss ... Ich bin schon ne Weile aus der Schule draußen und in meinem Freundeskreis sprechen leider alle ausschließlich Deutsch


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juli 2014)

Man ich war ja ewigst nicht mehr in diesem Thread, wahrscheinlich kennt mich eh keiner mehr!


----------



## eXquisite (21. Juli 2014)

> Man ich war ja ewigst nicht mehr in diesem Thread, wahrscheinlich kennt mich eh keiner mehr!



Wer bist du denn?


----------



## poiu (21. Juli 2014)

Doch Hulk natürlich weiß ich wer du bist, willkommen zurück du alter Hase 

Leider sind viele die du kennst weg  Erzbaron, Hirschi selbst Quanti lässt sich kaum noch blicken


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Juli 2014)

Hi Leute ^_^

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/344070-fragen-fuer-netzteilempfehlung.html

Guck viell. mal rein  falls ihr es noch nicht gehen habt.


----------



## -sori- (22. Juli 2014)

Gibt jemanden, der meint, CWT habe "keineswegs eine schlechte Lötqualität"...

Irgendwo war doch hier ein Bild, der das Gegenteil bewies. Kann mir derjenige, der das Bild reinstellte, kurz ne PN schicken? Danke!


----------



## _chiller_ (22. Juli 2014)

Schau einfach hier rein, da gibts zwei Netzteile von CWT mit vernünftiger Lötqualität:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...illig-vier-netzteile-bis-45-euro-im-test.html
Sag bescheid wenn du die Fotos in groß haben möchtest


----------



## -sori- (22. Juli 2014)

Haben die sich so sehr verbessert?
Vorallem das Platimax würde mich interessieren...


----------



## _chiller_ (22. Juli 2014)

Hab ich hier liegen. Test folgt in einigen, naja sagen wir besser mal Wochen, hier im Forum


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juli 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Gibt jemanden, der meint, CWT habe "keineswegs eine schlechte Lötqualität"...
> 
> Irgendwo war doch hier ein Bild, der das Gegenteil bewies. Kann mir derjenige, der das Bild reinstellte, kurz ne PN schicken? Danke!


 
Hartware.net, Thermaltake London zum Beispiel.


----------



## eXquisite (22. Juli 2014)

> Hartware.net, Thermaltake London zum Beispiel.



Uhh ja, das sieht schmackhaft aus


----------



## poiu (22. Juli 2014)

joop das CM 550G sah aber besser aus, liegt wohl daran das da einer von CM bei CWT rumgurckt


----------



## _chiller_ (22. Juli 2014)

Hier wurden M-ITX Gehäuse getestet, von namhaften Herstellern wie Inter-Tech und MS-Tech. Schaut euch mal wie Wandlerplatine von MS-Tech an 
MS-Tech CI-70/120 - Vergleichstest: Drei schmale ITX-Gehäuse mit externen Netzteilen
ChengX ist mir auch schon mehrmals über den weg gelaufen, ich sag nur Xilence Redwing und ATX780HM


----------



## Journeyman (22. Juli 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auch eine Deutschen Test oder technische Dokumentation von dem EVGA SuperNOVA NEX650G ??? Das iss ja zum ko**** das das immer auf English sein muss ...


Nicht dass ich wüsste. Leider haben wir hier kaum technisch wirklich begabte Redakteure, die aktiv sind und zugleich Zugang zu professionellem Equipment haben. Was (nicht nur) Dokumentationen in Englisch angeht, so geht es mir manchmal auch so...


----------



## _chiller_ (22. Juli 2014)

Falls jemand ein 80+ Gold Netzteil in der 500W-Klasse mit sehr langen Kabeln sucht, dann wäre das hier ein guter Kandidat:
SilverStone Strider Essential Series 500W ATX 2.3 (SST-ST50F-ESG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ansonsten sind die üblichen Verdächtigen wie das E9 oder das Antec TPC besser. Das Silverstone ist so leider zu teuer, zudem nur gruppenreguliert. Die Spannungen liegen schon bei 80% Last auf einem gefährlichen Niveau (5,26V  lagen an den Laufwerken an). Besonders leise ist es auch nicht. Immerhin hat es tolle Caps, Nippon-Chemicon, Panasonic und sogar Rubycon sind verbaut.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2014)

Hört sich stark nach der FSP Aurum S Plattform an.
Ist aber sehr mager ausgestattet.


----------



## _chiller_ (22. Juli 2014)

Ja ist Made by FSP, das Aurum dürfte es sein.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2014)

Ist es denn bei 80% Last schon unangenehm laut oder noch vertretbar?


----------



## _chiller_ (22. Juli 2014)

Es geht eigentlich, ein Brüller wie das Antec TPC ist es auf keinen Fall. Problem ist eher, dass das Netzteil im Idle schon ganz gut hörbar ist, dank dem blöden YL-Lüfter. Ich mache da aber bei Zeiten noch ein Video zu


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2014)

Ja. Schlimm dass die immer diese unfassbar billigen schrott Lüfter einbauen anstatt mal ein paar Cent mehr auszugeben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. Schlimm dass die immer diese unfassbar billigen schrott Lüfter einbauen anstatt mal ein paar Cent mehr auszugeben.


 Das verstehe ich auch nicht, warum nicht gleich was qualitativ besseres verbauen und gut ist.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich auch nicht, warum nicht gleich was qualitativ besseres verbauen und gut ist.


 
Weil Lautstärke nun mal irrelevant ist.
Wenn das Netzteil zu laut ist dann kauf ein stärkeres das weniger belastet wird und damit leiser bleibt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil Lautstärke nun mal irrelevant ist.
> Wenn das Netzteil zu laut ist dann kauf ein stärkeres das weniger belastet wird und damit leiser bleibt.


 Und so kommt man auch zu seinem Geld


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Und so kommt man auch zu seinem Geld


 
So wird aber argumentiert.
Auch hier im Forum.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> So wird aber argumentiert.
> Auch hier im Forum.


 Habe ich schon mitbekommen


----------



## _chiller_ (22. Juli 2014)

Ich schreib grad ein Review zum Super Flower HX 450. Ich hab grade die Kabel analysiert, ist das normal das die beiden PCI-E 6+2 Pin Anschlüsse unterschiedliche Kabeldurchmesser haben? 

Die beiden 6 Pin sind normal mit 18 AWG-Kabeln bestückt, die beiden 2 Pin aber nur mit 22AWG Kabeln. Die Kabel sind fast so dünn wie Haare, dabei werden durch diese mal eben 75 Watt realisiert. Ist doch ein klarer Kritikpunkt, oder?


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2014)

Sowas kenne ich jetzt gar nicht.
Sehr suspekt. 
Hast du Stefan mal gefragt?


----------



## eXquisite (22. Juli 2014)

Wahrscheinlich (reine Vermutung) hängt das damit zusammen, das bei den größeren GG-HX Netzteilen 2x 6+2 Pin einzeln und 2x 6+2 Pin an einem Kabel bei liegen, drum hat man sich einfach die "halbe Ausstattung" geschnappt und dann ist das dabei rausgekommen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juli 2014)

Das machen einige Hersteller so. Gerade bei 'nem 450W Netzteil würd ich mir da keine allzugroßen Sorgen machen. Die dicken Dual GPU GraKas sind eh nicht drin....


----------



## poiu (22. Juli 2014)

jo sehe ich auch so und ehrlich irgendwo müssen die sparen  ist auch nciht so schlimm, bei eine m750W Geräte würde ich meckern


----------



## eXquisite (22. Juli 2014)

Ja, aber warum dann nicht gleich 2 identische, dünnere Kabel beilegen?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Ja, aber warum dann nicht gleich 2 identische, dünnere Kabel beilegen?


 Gute frage


----------



## _chiller_ (22. Juli 2014)

Warum nicht gleich alles richtig machen  Als wenn 5 Zentimeter Kabel so viel kosten würden -.-


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich alles richtig machen  Als wenn 5 Zentimeter Kabel so viel kosten würden -.-


 
Offensichtlich wird aber sogar darauf geguckt.


----------



## poiu (22. Juli 2014)

natürlich kostet alles Geld, Pfennig Beträge summieren sich, und einkaufspreise =/ Verkaufspreis!


----------



## FTTH (22. Juli 2014)

Was haltet ihr vom Seasonic G-360? Sieht hier http://www.tomshardware.de/Vergleichstest-Netzteile-Budget-80Plus,testberichte-241302-8.html nicht schlecht aus und ist gar nicht teuer.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2014)

eben.
VW als Beispiel feilscht auch noch den Cent Preis hinter dem Komma.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Juli 2014)

Aber bei pro 100Stück Preisen


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2014)

Die zweite Kommastelle 
VW hat eine Menge Macht und die drücken so ziemlich alles durch was sie wollen.


----------



## eXquisite (22. Juli 2014)

> Was haltet ihr vom Seasonic G-360? Sieht hier http://www.tomshardware.de/Vergleich...-241302-8.html nicht schlecht aus und ist gar nicht teuer.



Hat aber wieder diesen arschlauten Lüfter drin.


----------



## FTTH (22. Juli 2014)

Ist aber ziemlich leise. Effizienz nach 80 PLUS Spezifikation, Standby, Lautstärke - Netzteile mit hoher Effizienz ab 50 Euro, Teil 2


----------



## noname545 (22. Juli 2014)

mal ne frage, kann ich mit einem L7 530 Watt eine R9 290 befeuern?


----------



## poiu (22. Juli 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom Seasonic G-360? Sieht hier Seasonic G-360 - Netzteile mit hoher Effizienz ab 50 Euro, Teil 2 nicht schlecht aus und ist gar nicht teuer.


 

Technisch ist es gut, halt Seasonic, alternative ist das Super Flower HX 350W oder be quiet E9 400W



noname545 schrieb:


> mal ne frage, kann ich mit einem L7 530 Watt eine R9 290 befeuern?



probiere es aus, kann aber sei ndas dass NT überlastet und abschaltet.

aber probieren geht über studieren


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> Ist aber ziemlich leise. Effizienz nach 80 PLUS Spezifikation, Standby, Lautstärke - Netzteile mit hoher Effizienz ab 50 Euro, Teil 2


 
Hast du mal geguckt dass das Netzteil nur mit 200 Watt belastet wurde?
Kein Wunder also dass es da noch leise bleibt.



noname545 schrieb:


> mal ne frage, kann ich mit einem L7 530 Watt eine R9 290 befeuern?


 
Ausprobieren.


----------



## eXquisite (22. Juli 2014)

> mal ne frage, kann ich mit einem L7 530 Watt eine R9 290 befeuern?



Sollte eigentlich gehen, nur die 5V kann bei der APN böse werden, aber hat das Teil überhaupt genug PCI-E Stromanschlüsse?


----------



## noname545 (22. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich gehen, nur die 5V kann bei der APN böse werden, aber hat das Teil überhaupt genug PCI-E Stromanschlüsse?


 
jep 2x 8 Pin stecker


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (22. Juli 2014)

Werde demnächst mal paar Videos rein stellen wo ich No-Name Netzteile Kurzgeschlossen habe.

Obwohl da einige sehr billige NTs bei waren haben 2 sofort abgeschaltet ohne beschädigt zu werden. 3 sind jedoch sofort gestorben. Wiederum 2 haben so lange geschmort bis ich die Steckleiste ausgeschaltet habe.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die zweite Kommastelle
> VW hat eine Menge Macht und die drücken so ziemlich alles durch was sie wollen.



Das hat mit Macht nix zu tun.
Aber Verhandeln gehört ja bei Geschäften ja dazu. Interesanter werden die Verhandlungen bei MQB Umfängen.

Zum Thema englische Texte. Übung macht den Meister.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> mal ne frage, kann ich mit einem L7 530 Watt eine R9 290 befeuern?


sollte funktionieren


----------



## Captn (22. Juli 2014)

Kann mir einer sagen, ob die Nummerierung der Buchsen am DPP10 650W einen zu beachtenden Grund haben? Steh gerade beim Einbau auf dem Schlauch (Wollte für die Frage keinen neuen Thread öffnen).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Juli 2014)

Gehts um die pcie rails? Wenn jsa, glaub nur um zu erkennen, daß 1 und 2 eine rail sind und 3 und 4 auch eine.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (22. Juli 2014)

Schon mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captn (22. Juli 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Gehts um die pcie rails? Wenn jsa, glaub nur um zu erkennen, daß 1 und 2 eine rail sind und 3 und 4 auch eine.



Okay danke, dann ist ja wahrscheinlich die CPU eine Rail und die Drives auch eine.


----------



## noname545 (22. Juli 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Schon mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
so etwas darf eigentlich bei einem Marken Netzteil nicht passieren, und da wir ja alles unsere Hardware lieben, sind hier noname Netzteile ein Tabu


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (22. Juli 2014)

noname545 schrieb:


> so etwas darf eigentlich bei einem Marken Netzteil nicht passieren, und da wir ja alles unsere Hardware lieben, sind hier noname Netzteile ein Tabu



Damit kann man doch gut zeigen, wieso man Markenware kaufen sollte


----------



## poiu (22. Juli 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Schon mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ach das war bestmmt schon vorher so 


PS has du wenigstens so nette linkworld bilder 

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11/26/exploding_computer_vs_reg_reader/

okay ic hweiß hatten wir schon, immer noch gutes beispiel D


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (22. Juli 2014)

Das hat voll Spass gemacht die kurz zu schließen


----------



## eXquisite (22. Juli 2014)

Poiu, ich hab da mal ne Frage zu Hartware

Ich lese deine Artikel ja echt gerne, aber wenn man da mal durch die Netzteilrubrik stöbert ist da irgendein Sascha der wirklich Sachen in Richtung unterste Schublade abliefert: "Das Netzteil ist gut, weil es aufgeräumt wirkt, weiter geht es mit den Tests"

Warum erklärst du dem nicht einfach mal wie das alles genau funktioniert, macht ja Hendrik bei mir auch nicht anders, wenn ich was nicht weiß frag ich den.

Gruß


----------



## zeusx641 (23. Juli 2014)

Das liegt nicht an "Poiu" , sondern am Chefredakteur, der jeden sch*** veröffentlicht. Der BitFenix Fury Test wurde auch einfach so akzeptiert ^^ OMG!


----------



## 775ocer (23. Juli 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Das hat voll Spass gemacht die kurz zu schließen


 Ich freue mich schon auf den Report. Ich hoffe wir erfahren dann auch die jeweiligen Modellbezeichnungen, es gibt ja so Tests/Videos, wo die Etiketten abgeklebt werden, weil man keinem Hersteller auf die Füße treten will, aber ich hoffe das machst du nicht so. Vielleicht kann ich dann wieder ein paar Exemplare bei mir aussortieren  ...

So, gestern kam das Silverpower Gorilla 400W an (Diskussion ab Beitrag 10473) und ich habe es gleich mal mit einem Seasonic S12II 500W verglichen.
Viele Unterschiede gibts nicht (soweit man das ohne Öffnen beurteilen kann, aber man sieht auch eine ganze Menge durch das Lüftergitter). Gehäuse und Kabel sind optisch bis auf die Lackierung gleich, die Platine ist die gleiche, sogar die Innereien sind nahezu identisch. Fast ein 1:1 Klon.
Unterschiede sind:
- Primärelko vom Seasonic hat einige Millionstel Fahrräder mehr (330uF vs. 270uF), aber bei beiden vom Typ HP3 400V
- beim Silverpower ist sekundärseitig 1 Elko mehr vorhanden (neben dem Lüfterstecker)
- die sekundärseitigen Elkos sind von anderem Typ (SP hat diese dunkelgrün-goldenen Elkos, Seasonic die schwarz-grauen)
- die aufgedruckte Bezeichnung der kleinen Trafos ist minimal anders
- beim SP sind es 5 Lüftergitterringe, beim Seasonic 6
- beim SP gibt es keine Luftleitfolie, beim Seasonic ist sie vorhanden

Dann bin ich mal gespannt, was poiu noch rausfindet, interessant wäre ja noch zu wissen, ob die 2 vermeintlichen 12V-Schienen nicht doch auf der Platinenunterseite zusammengelötet sind.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (23. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A-FDwu0zR1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Marke zu sagen ist Schwer, steht nichts drauf.


----------



## poiu (23. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Poiu, ich hab da mal ne Frage zu Hartware
> 
> Ich lese deine Artikel ja echt gerne, aber wenn man da mal durch die Netzteilrubrik stöbert ist da irgendein Sascha der wirklich Sachen in Richtung unterste Schublade abliefert: "Das Netzteil ist gut, weil es aufgeräumt wirkt, weiter geht es mit den Tests"



Ich bin nur für meine Reviews verantwortlich, bin ja freelancer und kann zu denn anderen kaum was sagen
 kenne zwar einige hab aber zu Sascha keinerlei Kontakt, außerdem ist der länger dabei als ich.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (23. Juli 2014)

Auf welcher Seite?


----------



## eXquisite (23. Juli 2014)

> Hartware



Ich brauche 5 Zeichen^^


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (23. Juli 2014)

Danke an die Zahlreichen antworten.


----------



## eXquisite (23. Juli 2014)

Tut mir leid aber ich darf hier keine Links nennen, dann werde ich direkt von Beren verhauen, schau doch einfach auf Hartware bei den Netzteilreviews.

Gruß


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (23. Juli 2014)

Das war nicht ironisch.  
Ich habe 2 PNs bekommen und deine Antwort reicht auch (Google)


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (23. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gMDSGyZ-glM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Video Nummero 2.
Wenn es nicht geht bitte warten, wird noch verarbeitet.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber ich darf hier keine Links nennen, dann werde ich direkt von Beren verhauen, schau doch einfach nach Poius Namen: Thomas Ludziarczyk
> 
> Gruß


 
Da freut sich jetzt einer dass sein Name öffentlich genannt wird.


----------



## beren2707 (23. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber ich darf hier keine Links nennen, dann werde ich direkt von Beren verhauen [...]


 *das Inter-Tech SL-500 mit vollem Karacho über die Rübe zieh*



Warum sollte ich irgendjemanden hier verhauen, obwohl ihr euch doch so hübsch regelkonform verhaltet?  Ihr habt ja mittlerweile begriffen, wie man sich austauschen kann, ohne dass ich wegen Werbung aktiv werden muss. 

*enttäuscht die Karten wegsteck und das blutige SL-500 über die Schultern häng*


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> ohne dass ich wegen Werbung aktiv werden muss.


 
Ist für mich aber keine Werbung.
Immerhin verlinkt PCGH selbst ja regelmäßig auf andere Hardwareseiten.
Daher habe ich kein Problem damit wenn ein User auf einen Netzteil Review verlinkt das halt auf einer anderen Plattform veröffentlicht wurde.


----------



## beren2707 (23. Juli 2014)

Das dürfen User auch jederzeit machen. Es wird nur blöd, wenn User auch gleichzeitig Redakteure auf anderen Seiten sind und auf ihre eigenen Reviews verlinken - das fällt nunmal unter "Werbung".


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Das dürfen User auch jederzeit machen. Es wird nur blöd, wenn User auch gleichzeitig Redakteure auf anderen Seiten sind und auf ihre eigenen Reviews verlinken - das fällt nunmal unter "Werbung".


 
Wenn eXquisite aber ein Review von Poiu verlinkt und Poiu ein Review von eXquisite dann hat das vielleicht ein "Geschmäckle" aber ist trotzdem keine Werbung.


----------



## beren2707 (23. Juli 2014)

Das ist durchaus im Rahmen des Möglichen - wie ich sagte, die Herrn haben verstanden, wie man die Regel geschickt umschiffen kann - und würde von mir auch nur geahndet werden, wenn ich irgendwie Kenntnis davon hätte, dass dies auf gegenseitige Veranlassung geschehen sollte (wovon ich einfach mal nicht ausgehe). Daher: Passt alles, weiter im Text.


----------



## eXquisite (23. Juli 2014)

> Das ist durchaus im Rahmen des Möglichen - wie ich sagte, die Herrn haben verstanden, wie man die Regel geschickt umschiffen kann - und würde von mir auch nur geahndet werden, wenn ich irgendwie Kenntnis davon hätte, dass dies auf gegenseitige Veranlassung geschehen sollte (wovon ich einfach mal nicht ausgehe). Daher: Passt alles, weiter im Text.



Chiller wurde aber auch "verhauen" weil er ein Review von Philip (der jetzt sogar für PCGH schreibt) auf der Seite auf der wir aktiv sind verlinkt hat und das nur weil die Seite die angeblich irgendwas angestellt haben soll euch nicht passt.

Daher bin ich da ganz vorsichtig, vor allem weil ich schon unberechtigt eine gelbe Karte bekommen habe.

Damit der Post hier nicht Offtopic ist: Razor, das LC Power hatte ich auch mal hier  Schade das das nicht so schweißt, ich weiß aber jetzt schon was ich mit nem anderen LC mal versuchen werde^^

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Chiller wurde aber auch "verhauen" weil er ein Review von Philip (der jetzt sogar für PCGH schreibt) auf der Seite auf der wir aktiv sind verlinkt hat und das nur weil die Seite die angeblich irgendwas angestellt haben soll euch nicht passt.


 
Er sollte sich mal darüber beschweren dass die Mods überreagiert haben.

Immer diese 5%.


----------



## beren2707 (23. Juli 2014)

@ exquisite:
Naja, das fällt natürlich trotzdem unter Eigenwerbung - sonst könnten sich die Redakteure gewisser Seiten (TR) ja hier gegenseitig verlinken.  Es sollte logisch sein, dass dies nicht regelkonform ist.  Auf die eigene Seite verlinken ist keine gute Idee.

Zu deiner "unberechtigten" gelben Karte: Ich werde hier sicherlich nicht ausbreiten, wofür du eine gelbe Karte bekommen hast. Es war aber nicht für Werbung. Daher bitte ich dich, sofern du mit der moderativen Maßnahme unzufrieden bist, dich im Beschwerdebereich zu melden. Dann kann darüber diskutiert werden. Wenn du es öffentlich machen möchtest, könntest du dafür auch den passenden Thread nutzen. 
Falls du keine Hoffnung haben solltest, dass ein Dialog mit der Moderation sinnvoll ist: Frag Hendrik, der kennt sich aus. 

Ansonsten würde ich dringend davon absehen, Karten (ohne handfeste Grundlagen) als "unberechtigt" zu bezeichnen - denn dies kann als Unterstellung bzw. Abwertung des betreffenden Moderators oder der Moderation an sich gewertet werden.

Edit: Sorry Thresh, habe deinen Post falsch zugeordnet (zum aktuellen Thema). Mea culpa.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> vor allem weil ich schon unberechtigt eine gelbe Karte bekommen habe.


 
Wer hat das nicht. 

Aber jetzt bitte wieder zurück zum Thema.
Wer mit einer Entscheidung der Moderation nicht einverstanden ist kann einen Thread nutzen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/besprechung-moderativer-massnahmen/3422

Wo ist also nun der Link zum Review von Poiu?


----------



## _chiller_ (23. Juli 2014)

Wenn man nett und freundlich zur Moderation ist, sind die auch nett zu einem selbst. Aber gewisse Höflichkeitsformen sollte man ja eigentlich grundsätzlich an den Tag legen


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juli 2014)

Wenn ein Link beim Gesprächsverlauf Sinn macht ist er auch nicht verboten. Verboten ist "Ich/mein Kumpel hat ein neues Review zu Netzteil wo gerade garkeiner nach gefragt hatte, klickt doch mal alle hier"


----------



## eXquisite (23. Juli 2014)

> Wenn ein Link beim Gesprächsverlauf Sinn macht ist er auch nicht verboten. Verboten ist "Ich/mein Kumpel hat ein neues Review zu Netzteil wo gerade garkeiner nach gefragt hatte, klickt doch mal alle hier"



Wenn es aber ein "Hier habe ich ein Review gemacht in dem ich den Punkt erwähne" ist, mit einem Link zum eigenen Review wird es aber anscheinend auch als Werbung abgestempelt.


----------



## poiu (23. Juli 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn ein Link beim Gesprächsverlauf Sinn macht ist er auch nicht verboten. Verboten ist "Ich/mein Kumpel hat ein neues Review zu Netzteil wo gerade garkeiner nach gefragt hatte, klickt doch mal alle hier"



jo das gespräch hatten wir beide schonmal oder war das ein anderer Mod *grübel*

na egal ich würde sagen back to topic, seiten weise über irgendwelche Red ist langweilig


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Wenn es aber ein "Hier habe ich ein Review gemacht in dem ich den Punkt erwähne" ist, mit einem Link zum eigenen Review wird es aber anscheinend auch als Werbung abgestempelt.


 
Dann sag einem anderen User bescheid dass er deinen Link posten soll und schon bist du aus dem Schneider.


----------



## 775ocer (23. Juli 2014)

So ich komme mal zu dem Video zurück:

Ist ja mehr als enttäuschend, daß das LC Power bei einem simplen Kurzen gestorben ist, weil - soweit ich weiß - deren Netzteile angeblich einen SCP besitzen. 
Wäre sehr interessant zu wissen, was in so einem Fall passieren würde, wenn da noch Hardware dranhängt, also ob die auch "Good bye baby" sagt oder nicht.

Habe nämlich das 6450 V1.3 zuhause und nach dem Video überlege ich ernsthaft, ob ich das nicht lieber entsorgen sollte.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2014)

775ocer schrieb:


> Habe nämlich das 6450 V1.3 zuhause und nach dem Video überlege ich ernsthaft, ob ich das nicht lieber entsorgen sollte.


 
Das solltest du möglichst sofort entsorgen und nicht noch drüber nachdenken.


----------



## 775ocer (23. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das solltest du möglichst sofort entsorgen und nicht noch drüber nachdenken.


Ok überredet  .

Bis  jetzt dachte ich immer, daß LC Power die besseren unter den  Chinaböllern sind, aber wenn nicht mal SCP funktioniert, obwohl  ausdrücklich angegeben, dann muss ich mich wohl heftig geirrt haben.


----------



## _chiller_ (23. Juli 2014)

Das V1.3 ist schon ziemlich alt, danach gabs das auch ziemlich schlechte V2.2 und danach ein ansatzweise brauchbares V2.3. Insofern wäre ein Neukauf nicht die schlechteste Lösung


----------



## 775ocer (23. Juli 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Das V1.3 ist schon ziemlich alt, danach gabs das auch ziemlich schlechte V2.2 und danach ein ansatzweise brauchbares V2.3. Insofern wäre ein Neukauf nicht die schlechteste Lösung


Ist ja nur eins von ca. 40 Netzteilen, die bei mir rumfliegen. Da brauche ich Gott sei Dank keinen Ersatz für kaufen.

Was mich auch stört, ist, daß es mit aktiver PFC beworben wird, drin aber eine fette Drosselspule statt der erwarteten Miniplatine zu finden ist. Außerdem stimmen einige andere Angaben auch nicht mit dem tatsächlichen Exemplar überein.


----------



## _chiller_ (23. Juli 2014)

Bist du dir sicher, das es mit Active PFC beworben wurde? Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob das V2.2 das schon hatte.


----------



## poiu (23. Juli 2014)

selbst das GP2 LC6550GP2 war noch passiv PFC


----------



## 775ocer (23. Juli 2014)

LC6450 V2.2 : LC - POWER

LC6550 V1.3: LC - POWER

Für das LC6450 V1.3 finde ich den Link leider nicht mehr, aber anhand des verlinkten LC6550 V1.3 sollte man darauf schließen können, daß die Angaben für das LC6450 V1.3 ebenso gelten. Wäre andernfalls mehr als seltsam, wenn es innerhalb einer Serie so gravierende Unterschiede geben würde.
Aber da es sowieso gelogen ist, kann man wohl nicht viel geben auf die Angaben dieses Herstellers.

EDIT:

Habe Blödsinn erzählt. Ich habe das LC6420 V1.3. Hier der Link:

http://www.lc-power.de/index.php?id=178

Das Gesagte trifft aber dennoch zu. Außerdem stimmen die Angaben über die Amperezahlen nicht überein, es ist nur eine 12V-Rail statt wie angegeben 2 Stück usw. usf.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. Juli 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wenn ich dein Video richtig interpretiere ... Du brückst Masser (Schwarz) gegen 5 Volt (Rot) ...

Wieso nicht Masse (Schwarz) gegen 12 Volt (Gelb) ???

Hat das irgendeine Bewandtnis ??

Lg


----------



## NuVirus (23. Juli 2014)

cougar a 400 watt hat jemand hier im Forum und will auf Haswell i5 OC aufrüsten zusammen mit R9 280 und wohl beides OCen da sollte man auf jedenfall nen neues kaufen oder?


----------



## FTTH (23. Juli 2014)

Genau. be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## _chiller_ (23. Juli 2014)

Ich habe nun das Super Flower HX 450 getestet, das ist eine ziemlich gute Alternative zu den üblichen Verdächtigen E9 450W, TP450C und LC9550.

Die Qualität ist dank Eigenfertigung wirklich gut, einzig bei den Caps hat man zum Großteil auf CapXon gesetzt. Da die Größe aller verbauten Teile aber eher an 600W-Netzteile erinnert, sehe ich da keine Probleme, auch dank der Garantiezeit von 5 Jahren. Dank DC-DC Wandlern und der Größe der Verbauten Komponenten ist die Spannungsregulation hervorragend. Die Effizienz könnte etwas besser sein, die lag bei mir im Test etwas unter den anderen 80+ Gold Netzteilen. Könnte aber auch an den hohen Temperaturen gelegen haben. Die Lautstärke ist im Idle etwas zu hoch, aber der Lüfter dreht sich bis Volllast nicht schneller, was das Netzteil dann im Vergleich zu den meisten Konkurrenten ziemlich leise erscheinen lässt. Hier mal ein Video:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zjbLHBE0c7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Für einen Preis von knapp 60 Euro ist das insgesamt kein schlechtes Angebot


----------



## poiu (23. Juli 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> cougar a 400 watt hat jemand hier im Forum und will auf Haswell i5 OC aufrüsten zusammen mit R9 280 und wohl beides OCen da sollte man auf jedenfall nen neues kaufen oder?


 
na ja das Couagr ist noch okay wenn er zufrieden ist kann er es durchaus probieren, könnte sei ndas es aber lauter wird als es bisher war. hängt vom System ab

@_chiller_

doch der Lüfter dreht schneller, aber erst ab viel höheren Temps und  Last, das HX ist ein Wirklich gutes Netzteil und solide.

Zu denn Kruschlusstests, ich mache die schon länger bisher ist keines negativ aufgefallen selbst das Combat Power hat abgeschaltet


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (23. Juli 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Wenn ich dein Video richtig interpretiere ... Du brückst Masser (Schwarz) gegen 5 Volt (Rot) ...
> 
> Wieso nicht Masse (Schwarz) gegen 12 Volt (Gelb) ???
> 
> ...


 
Nein, beides hat den selben Effekt. Zumindest bei dem Netzteil, dort wird glaube ich keine Leitung gesichert.


----------



## eXquisite (23. Juli 2014)

> na ja das Couagr ist noch okay wenn er zufrieden ist kann er es durchaus probieren, könnte sei ndas es aber lauter wird als es bisher war. hängt vom System ab
> 
> @_chiller_
> 
> ...



Hast du davon nicht sogar mal irgendwann einen Lesertest gemacht hier im PCGH?


----------



## Multithread (24. Juli 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ich habe nun das Super Flower HX 450 getestet, das ist eine ziemlich gute Alternative zu den üblichen Verdächtigen E9 450W, TP450C und LC9550.


0_o irgendwie scheint der NT markt grad ein bisschen umbruch zu haben. Während die üblichen Verdächtigen (Enermax, BeQuiet, Seasonic) auf der Stelle trampen oder sogar schlechter werden, kommen ehemalige Chinaböller hersteller plötzlich mit ernsthaften Alternativen hervor

Ob MS-Tech wohl noch dieses Jahr ein Empfehlenswertes NT ankündigen wird?


----------



## 775ocer (24. Juli 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> Ob MS-Tech wohl noch dieses Jahr ein Empfehlenswertes NT ankündigen wird?


 Hast du denn nicht gewußt, daß CODEGEN dieses Jahr eine Highend-Serie rausbringen wird? Sie wissen aber noch nicht, ob sie eine PFC und eine Schmelzsicherung einbauen werden. Aber ein bißchen sparen muss schließlich auch im Highend-Bereich erlaubt sein  ...


----------



## eXquisite (24. Juli 2014)

Ich habe ein Codegen NT hier von ca. 2006 und das ist sogar halbwegs brauchbar.


----------



## Philipus II (24. Juli 2014)

Eure Superflower Euphorie kann ich noch nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Meine zwei Muster HX550 für die aktuelle PCGH waren nicht so überzeugend, das HX 350 Muster für ComputerBase war ordentlich, aber nicht herausragend.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Meine zwei Muster HX550 für die aktuelle PCGH waren nicht so überzeugend


 
Was sind denn deine Kritikpunkte?


----------



## _chiller_ (24. Juli 2014)

So wie ich das aus der Printausgabe raus lesen kann, liegt das wohl hauptsächlich an der Effizienz die unter 80+ Gold liegt.


----------



## 775ocer (24. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Codegen NT hier von ca. 2006 und das ist sogar halbwegs brauchbar.


 Haben die tatsächlich mal was rausgebracht, was nicht schon beim Angucken explodiert ist?



_chiller_ schrieb:


> So wie ich das aus der Printausgabe raus lesen kann, liegt das wohl hauptsächlich an der Effizienz die unter 80+ Gold liegt.


OCP wurde außerdem weggelassen und bei einem Exemplar war wohl die Restwelligkeit über der Spec.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (24. Juli 2014)

Komisch vielleicht kann mir das einer erklären. Ich habe ein LC-Power hier das habe ich mitten im Betrieb kurzgeschlossen, der PC ging aus, soweit so gut. Verbinde ich nun +12v und masse und starte DANN den PC, glühen die Kabel weg!

Wieso? Verbaut ist ein 8 Beiner (Hat das damit was zutun?)

lg


----------



## poiu (24. Juli 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Eure Superflower Euphorie kann ich noch nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Meine zwei Muster HX550 für die aktuelle PCGH waren nicht so überzeugend, das HX 350 Muster für ComputerBase war ordentlich, aber nicht herausragend.



kein wunder kommt dann ja denn aufgedruckten bereich nahe 

@R4Z0R1911 welches LC?


----------



## eXquisite (24. Juli 2014)

> Komisch vielleicht kann mir das einer erklären. Ich habe ein LC-Power hier das habe ich mitten im Betrieb kurzgeschlossen, der PC ging aus, soweit so gut. Verbinde ich nun +12v und masse und starte DANN den PC, glühen die Kabel weg!
> 
> Wieso? Verbaut ist ein 8 Beiner (Hat das damit was zutun?)



Komisch, vielleicht ähnliches Problem wie beim Enermax-Platimax aus dem Thread welches sich einschaltete und dann alles "killte"


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (24. Juli 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> kein wunder kommt dann ja denn aufgedruckten bereich nahe
> 
> @R4Z0R1911 welches LC?


 
LC 600H - 12 (Also was billiges)


----------



## _chiller_ (24. Juli 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> LC 600H - 12 (Also was billiges)


 
Kannst du davon mal Bilder vom Innenraum machen? Das Teil würde mich echt mal interessieren, das ist ja fast noch günstiger als das Inter Tech SL-500


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. Juli 2014)

Könnte jemand in meinen Threas gucken ob da kein Mist steht ?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (24. Juli 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Kannst du davon mal Bilder vom Innenraum machen? Das Teil würde mich echt mal interessieren, das ist ja fast noch günstiger als das Inter Tech SL-500


 

Da der Bilder Upload hier im Board mal wieder rumzickt....

http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_20140724_171920tlujd.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_20140724_171933aiuln.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_20140724_17195690utw.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_20140724_172003phu1m.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_20140724_1720185au41.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_20140724_172024kvuys.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_20140724_172039tpuzp.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_20140724_17211744uhj.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_20140724_172137l2u4w.jpg


----------



## _chiller_ (24. Juli 2014)

Danke 

Joa, billigste Caps auf der Sekundärseite. Primär ist nen Cap von HEC eingebaut oder? 600 Watt leistet das Netzteil nie im Leben, mit viel Glück vielleicht 350 Watt. Immerhin hat es schon einen Protection-IC, also OVP und UVP sollte schon integriert sein.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (24. Juli 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> 600 Watt leistet das Netzteil nie im Leben, mit viel Glück vielleicht 350 Watt



Wie machst du das auf den ersten Blick eigentlich Fest ... und worin liegt der Unterschied zu einem ordentlichem 600 Watt Netzteil ... ???

EDIT:

Außer halt der Sicherungs IC ... Das hier ein etwas größerer im 600 Watt Bereich hätte verwendet werden können, leuchtet auch mir sofort ein .. 8 Pins vs. 16 Pins


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. Juli 2014)

Mal auf die Ampere(n) geguckt ?


----------



## _chiller_ (24. Juli 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Wie machst du das auf den ersten Blick eigentlich Fest ... und worin liegt der Unterschied zu einem ordentlichem 600 Watt Netzteil ... ???
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Außer halt der Sicherungs IC ... Das hier ein etwas größerer im 600 Watt Bereich hätte verwendet werden können, leuchtet auch mir sofort ein .. 8 Pins vs. 16 Pins


 
Ich schaue nach der Größe und der anzahl der verbauten Komponenten. Das fängt beim Primärkondensator an. Dieser hat folgende Daten: 220yF bei 400V. Jetzt schau dir mal zum Vergleich das Enermax Troathlor Bulk mit 300W an:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ig-vier-netzteile-bis-45-euro-im-test.html#d4
180yF hat der Primärcap dort. Wenn du etwas weiter nach oben scrollst, kommst du zum Cooler Master G450M. Obwohl dort noch 150 Watt zum LC-Power fehlen hat der Primärcap dort 330yF, ist also 1/3 größer. 

Weiter geht es mit den Transformatoren in der Mitte des Netzteils, der beim LC-Power hat aber noch eine recht ordentliche Größe. Auf der Sekundärseite schaust du nach den verbauten Drosseln. Je größer die sind, desto besser. Vergleich die Drosseln im LC-Power mal mit dem 300W starken Enermax, viel Unterschied dürfte dort nicht sein. Und die Anzahl und Größe der Caps auf der Sekundärseite ist noch wichtig, da hab ich aber schon schlimmere Netzteile als das LC-Power gesehen, auch wenn die Anzahl für ein 600W-Netzteil etwas gering ist. Das wären so meine Anhaltspunkte


----------



## eXquisite (24. Juli 2014)

> Wie machst du das auf den ersten Blick eigentlich Fest ... und worin liegt der Unterschied zu einem ordentlichem 600 Watt Netzteil ... ???



Schau dir doch alleine mal die Drosselspulen an, also bei meinem Supernova mit 1000 Watt ist die fast 4 mal so groß und 1000/4 sind 250 Watt 
Und der Cap ist auch recht dürftig dimensioniert.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (24. Juli 2014)

Auf der Herstellerseite werben sie mit aktiver PFC und 2 12V Rails á 20 Ampere ... Weiterhin ist die Rede von 600 Watt / Peak.

Da sie bei dem Netzteil aber vom leisen Office Rechner sprechen, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die 600 Watt nur Peak Leistung ist ... Kein Office-PC brauch mehr als 600 Watt 
Es wird auch nur von allen relevanten Sicherheitsschaltkreisen gesprochen ... Das kann viel heißen ^^ Aber im 600 Watt Bereich sind die Sicherheitsfunktionen ja wohl klar ..


----------



## eXquisite (24. Juli 2014)

> Auf der Herstellerseite werben sie mit aktiver PFC und 2 12V Rails á 20 Ampere ... Weiterhin ist die Rede von 600 Watt / Peak.
> 
> Da sie bei dem Netzteil aber vom leisen Office Rechner sprechen, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die 600 Watt nur Peak Leistung ist ... Kein Office-PC brauch mehr als 600 Watt
> Es wird auch nur von allen relevanten Sicherheitsschaltkreisen gesprochen ... Das kann viel heißen ^^ Aber im 600 Watt Bereich sind die Sicherheitsfunktionen ja wohl klar ..



Die können da noch so viel hinschreiben, die CE Behörde ist ja eh nur am schlafen. Es werden ja sogar Netzteile ohne PFC verkauft was garnicht erlaubt ist.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (24. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Die können da noch so viel hinschreiben, die CE Behörde ist ja eh nur am schlafen. Es werden ja sogar Netzteile ohne PFC verkauft was garnicht erlaubt ist.





Eben die Sprechen von aktiver PFC ... Wo iss die bei den Netzteil ... 

Ist der Controller Chip zwischen dem StandBy Trafo und dem Primär Cap ??? Oder iss der irgendwo anders verbaut ???


----------



## _chiller_ (24. Juli 2014)

Die PFC-Spule ist auf dem Bild links neben dem Primärcap, in blauer Folie eingewickelt. Also nicht die Spule links, sondern die die sich hinter dem Kühlkörper versteckt.


----------



## eXquisite (24. Juli 2014)

> Eben die Sprechen von aktiver PFC ... Wo iss die bei den Netzteil ...
> 
> Ist der Controller Chip zwischen dem StandBy Trafo und dem Primär Cap ??? Oder iss der irgendwo anders verbaut ???



PFC ist da, das war eigentlich nur ein schlechtes Beispiel 

Bild: img_20140724_172003phu1m.jpg - abload.de

Hier, Controller nicht abgeschirmt Vertikal und im blauen Mantel die Spule sofern das eine ist.

Ich hasse das das ich immer eine Sekunden später als Chiller bin


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (24. Juli 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Die PFC-Spule ist auf dem Bild links neben dem Primärcap, in blauer Folie eingewickelt. Also nicht die Spule links, sondern die die sich hinter dem Kühlkörper versteckt.



Diese Hier ???

Und wie wird die kontrolliert ??? Immerhin sprechen die von einer aktiven PFC 

EDIT:

Alles klar ... Die Controller-Platine sitzt genau hinter der Spule, zwischen der Spule und den Kühler


----------



## eXquisite (24. Juli 2014)

> Alles klar ... Die Controller-Platine sitzt genau hinter der Spule, zwischen der Spule und den Kühler



Jup^^ Dennoch ist das ganze Konstrukt arg klein, schau dir mal die APN aus meinem L8 Review an wie groß da die PFC Drossel ist und das ist mit 400 Watt gelabelt.

Und vor allem die Sekundäre Spule, wie klein die beim LC ist ist unfassbar.


----------



## _chiller_ (24. Juli 2014)

Hier mal zum Vergleich die Platine eines Netzteils das mit 450 Watt angegeben ist. Da siehst du wie gnadenlos überlabelt das LC-Power ist 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (24. Juli 2014)

Das einzigste was ich an dem Bild sehe, ist das die Platine unwahrscheinlich aufgeräumt und durchdacht aussieht 

Naja das ist nen DC/DC Wandler dort ist es leider etwas schwierig die sekundär Spulen miteinander zu vergleichen 

Was mir aber hier auffällt, ist die Tatsache, dass auf der Platine 3 Trafos sitzen. Der Große für 12V iss klar. Der kleine links daneben wo die beiden Kabel auf die Platine mit dem Pretection-IC gehen, ist denke ich mal der 5VSB Trafo ??? Richtig ???
Wenn Richtig, für was ist dann der Travo rechts Neben dem 12V Trafo zuständig ??? Bricht der etwa die Leistung die auf den 12V Trafo geht runter, oder hat der was damit zu tun, dass dieses Netzteil ein DC/DC Wandler ist ???


----------



## _chiller_ (24. Juli 2014)

Das ist eben der Vorteil der Eigenfertigung, Super Flower hat sich sichtlich Mühe gegeben 

Ja, es ist sekundär etwas anders ausgebaut, aber schau dir mal die Eingangsfilterung an und die Primärseite. Bei der Eingangsfilterung reiht sich eine Drossel, X- und Y-Cap an den anderen. Beim LC-Power sah das eher nach gähnender Leere aus. Der Primärcap hat bei dem Netzteile eine Kapazität von satten 390yF, das ist fast doppelt so viel wie beim LC-Power. Die PFC-Spule ist deutlich breiter.

Mit den Trafos kenne ich mich selbst nicht so aus, sorry.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (24. Juli 2014)

Schade Chiller ... Trotzdem Thx

Naja, evtl kann mir ein anderer das erklären. Würde da gerne etwas tiefer in Materie gehen


----------



## eXquisite (24. Juli 2014)

> Was mir aber hier auffällt, ist die Tatsache, dass auf der Platine 3 Trafos sitzen. Der Große für 12V iss klar. Der kleine links daneben wo die beiden Kabel auf die Platine mit dem Pretection-IC gehen, ist denke ich mal der 5VSB Trafo ??? Richtig ???
> Wenn Richtig, für was ist dann der Travo rechts Neben dem 12V Trafo zuständig ??? Bricht der etwa die Leistung die auf den 12V Trafo geht runter, oder hat der was damit zu tun, dass dieses Netzteil ein DC/DC Wandler ist ???



12, 5 und 3,3 Volt, nach dem Systemstart wird 5 Volt SB als 5 Volt Travo genutzt.


----------



## 775ocer (24. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> 12, 5 und 3,3 Volt, nach dem Systemstart wird 5 Volt SB als 5 Volt Travo genutzt.


Trotz DC-DC-Platine? Dachte immer, die 3,3V und 5V werden über die DC-DC-Wandler aus den 12V generiert. Wieso gibt es da trotzdem noch Trafos für 3,3V und 5V?
Habe ich das Prinzip missverstanden?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Juli 2014)

Du musst doch aus den 12v noch 2 Spannungen ergeugen, das macht man meinem Wissen nach immer noch mit travos


----------



## eXquisite (24. Juli 2014)

> Du musst doch aus den 12v noch 2 Spannungen ergeugen, das macht man meinem Wissen nach immer noch mit travos



Nein, das macht man mit Mosfets und du siehst doch sogar das Kabel welches vom Travo zum DCtoDC Converter geht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Juli 2014)

Hm, 5 und 3,3 standby?
Sonst würde mir nix einfallen.


----------



## eXquisite (24. Juli 2014)

5 ist Standby, das ist normal der zweite Travo bei Gruppenregulierten Geräten.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (24. Juli 2014)

Checkt das mal ab! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsZaJoi_U3A

Und die Kommentare


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juli 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Hier mal zum Vergleich die Platine eines Netzteils das mit 450 Watt angegeben ist. Da siehst du wie gnadenlos überlabelt das LC-Power ist


 Wasn Bullshit...

Anhand des Layouts kann man nur selten beurteilen, wie viel Watt ein Netzteil hat.
Ganz nebenbei geht die von dir abgebildete Plattform bis zu ~800W hoch (allerdings mit 'ner 2. Lage Leitungen)...


----------



## 775ocer (24. Juli 2014)

Zitat:

"Ich hab bloß etwas angst das 530w 'zu viel leistung ist' oder der usb  port mit dem kabel trz nich funktioniert oder das netzteil meinen  komponenten schadet"

Genial, oder  ?

Das müsste doch schon die neue Revision der Deutschlandserie sein, oder? Also die angeblich schlechtere Revision. Stimmt das?
Die sind doch von HEC zu irgendjemand, den ich jetzt vergessen habe (Sirtec?), gewechselt, war das nicht so?


----------



## eXquisite (24. Juli 2014)

> Anhand des Layouts kann man nur selten beurteilen, wie viel Watt ein Netzteil hat.



Der Aufbau ist doch sowieso überall ähnlich wenn nicht sogar gleich.
Erkennen tut man das hier einfach nur an dem be****** Primärcap und den generell lächerlich klein dimensionierten Komponenten.



> Ganz nebenbei geht die von dir abgebildete Plattform bis zu ~800W hoch (allerdings mit 'ner 2. Lage Leitungen)...



750W ja, wo hast du das mit der zweiten Lage her? Gibt's dazu n schönes Review? Habe dazu noch nichts gefunden 

Was sagt ihr zu dem "Schätzchen"?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Stefan, ich brauch dich mal bei Skype, weil man dich hier nicht mit Fragen durchlöchern kann, es heißt du kannst gut erklären^^



> "Ich hab bloß etwas angst das 530w 'zu viel leistung ist' oder der usb port mit dem kabel trz nich funktioniert oder das netzteil meinen komponenten schadet"



Geht es um das Xilence bzw. BQ? Das kommt immer noch von HEC soweit ich weiß. Dennoch, wer braucht bei einem Singel GPU System 530 Watt?

Gruß


----------



## eXquisite (24. Juli 2014)

Doppelpost, ich schäme mich, bitte Moderator, zieh mir kein Intertech SL-500 über die Rübe -.-


----------



## 775ocer (24. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Geht es um das Xilence bzw. BQ? Das kommt immer noch von HEC soweit ich weiß. Dennoch, wer braucht bei einem Singel GPU System 530 Watt?


 Das stand bei den Kommentaren vom TT Berlin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsZaJoi_U3A

siehe oben wo es schonmal verlinkt wurde.


----------



## eXquisite (24. Juli 2014)

Achso ja die Dinger kommen von Sirtec soweit ich weiß, die sind doch völliger Schrott.

Edit: Der Typ hat ja mal 0 Plan von Garnichts und Poiu hat nen Youtube Channel 

Edit2: ... und da sind nur alte Videos drauf


----------



## 775ocer (24. Juli 2014)

Hab noch ein altes Munich 430W, also auf HEC-Basis müsste das sein, das pfeift aber ziemlich hochfrequent. Ganz ekelhafter Ton, auch wenn wir es mittlerweile nicht mehr hören. Und besonders leise ist der Lüfter auch nicht, obwohl es nichtmal zu 40% ausgelastet wird.

Sind eigentlich bei der alten (HEC) Revision die Schutzschaltungen besser als bei den neuen?


----------



## poiu (24. Juli 2014)

keine Ahnung nie aufgeschraubt, die Lautstärke ist ein wirksamer schutz das teil schreit schon um Hilfe ohne das man es anfasst


----------



## ebastler (24. Juli 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


775ocer schrieb:


> Trotz DC-DC-Platine? Dachte immer, die 3,3V und 5V werden über die DC-DC-Wandler aus den 12V generiert. Wieso gibt es da trotzdem noch Trafos für 3,3V und 5V?
> Habe ich das Prinzip missverstanden?


 


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Du musst doch aus den 12v noch 2 Spannungen erzeugen, das macht man meinem Wissen nach immer noch mit travos





eXquisite schrieb:


> Nein, das macht man mit Mosfets und du siehst doch sogar das Kabel welches vom Travo zum DCtoDC Converter geht.


 
Genauer: Das macht man mit galvanisch nicht getrennten DC-DC Wandlern.
Im Gegensatz zu ihren galvanisch getrennten Gegenstücken (zum Beispiel dem Wandler, der aus den ca. 320V Primärspannung die 12V macht) haben die keinen Transformator, sondern eine simple Drossel, in Kombination mit einem Leistungshalbleiterschaltelement (meist einem MOSFET) sowie einer Diode und einem Kondensator (den man eh zum Glätten braucht).
Abwärtswandler
Die Drosseln der DC-DC Wandler sieht man recht gut zwischen der DC-DC Platine und den Kabeln...

Der große Trafo (bitte nicht mit v, das ist die Kurzform von Transformator/Transformer, nicht von Transvormator/Transvormer ) ist für die Hauptspannung, einer der anderen für die 5V Standby, aber den Dritten kann ich mir nicht erklären...
Vielleicht irgendeine Art Übertrager, um sekundärseitig etwas zu messen?
Wobei Übertrager wenig Sinn machen, da Optokoppler in jeder Hinsicht (auch preislich) überlegen sind...

EDIT: Ich hab da mal ne absurde Idee: Da der dritte Transformator (der Linke) zwischen Steuerplatine und Primärteil zu sein scheint - ist es vielleicht ein GDT (Gate Drive Transformer), um die Primär-FETs galvanisch vom Controller getrennt anzusteuern? Wär das möglich? In meiner Teslaspule steckt so ein Teil 
Oder versorgt der kleine Trafo nur die Steuerung, und der Rechte macht nur die 5V SB? Das wäre aber auch irgendwie doof, könnte man ja über einen laufen lassen...


----------



## eXquisite (25. Juli 2014)

Erst einmal danke für die geile Erklärung. 



> EDIT: Ich hab da mal ne absurde Idee: Da der dritte Transformator (der Linke) zwischen Steuerplatine und Primärteil zu sein scheint - ist es vielleicht ein GDT (Gate Drive Transformer), um die Primär-FETs galvanisch vom Controller getrennt anzusteuern? Wär das möglich? In meiner Teslaspule steckt so ein Teil
> Oder versorgt der kleine Trafo nur die Steuerung, und der Rechte macht nur die 5V SB? Das wäre aber auch irgendwie doof, könnte man ja über einen laufen lassen...



Was ist wenn die Steuerung nur z.B. 2 Volt braucht?

Edit: Wir sind vielleicht Doofiane, der dritte Travo versorgt den Sicherungschip, schaut doch mal wohin die Kabel laufen.

Gruß


----------



## ebastler (25. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Erst einmal danke für die geile Erklärung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das war eben meine Möglichkeit Nummer zwei, Versorgung für den Controller/Sicherungschip.
Billiger als zwei Trafos wäre es in dem Fall aber auch, aus den 5V Stand-By per Spannungsregler 2V zu machen, wobei eigentlich nichts unter 5V läuft.
Eher will der Controller noch 12V.
Die MOSFETs brauchen schonmal 12-20V an den Gates, um gescheit getrieben zu werden.


----------



## eXquisite (25. Juli 2014)

> Die MOSFETs brauchen schonmal 12-20V an den Gates, um gescheit getrieben zu werden.



Ich verstehe generell nicht, warum man Mosfets nutzt, die Dinger sind doch sau ineffizent, ich sehe ja wenn ich mal meine CPU Spawa-Kühler anfasse, welche ja quasi auch nur aus Cap, Drosselspule und Mosfet bestehen, was da an Energie in Wärme verpufft.

Gibt es da keine bessere Lösung, die die mir einfallen sind sicher alle viel zu teuer^^


----------



## ebastler (25. Juli 2014)

Ne, MOSFETs sind sogar sehr effizient...
Mit einem guten Treiber hat ein MOSFET minimale Verluste. Weniger als ein Bipolartransistor in fast jedem Fall.
Der Treiber ist komplizierter, gerade bei Hochleistungs-FETs, aber in Netzteilen kann man eh reicht kleine verwenden.

IGBTs lohnen sich wegen ihres fixen Spannungsabfalls eigentlich erst bei höheren Strömen so wirklich, bei den 2-3A primärseitig sind MOSFETs die Beste Wahl.


----------



## eXquisite (25. Juli 2014)

> Ne, MOSFETs sind sogar sehr effizient...
> Mit einem guten Treiber hat ein MOSFET minimale Verluste. Weniger als ein Bipolartransistor in fast jedem Fall.
> Der Treiber ist komplizierter, gerade bei Hochleistungs-FETs, aber in Netzteilen kann man eh reicht kleine verwenden.



Hm, ich habe mich zwar noch nie wirklich mit Mosfets genau befasst, aber ich bin immer davon ausgegangen das die sehr ineffizient sind, weil meine Spannungswandler so heiß sind 

Nein, man hat ja generell bei Siliziumfertigung im kleinen Bereich Leckströme zwischen den Transistoren.


----------



## ebastler (25. Juli 2014)

Ja, klar, aber bei Leistungshalbleitern sind solche Effekte vernachlässigbar.
Um die Leistung durchzukriegen sind wir da in Strukturbreiten, die mit CPUs etc nichts mehr zu tun haben. Leckströme werden da langsam irrelevant, und andere Effekte erheblich relevanter.

Da Problem bei MOSFETs ist folgendes:
Ein MOSFET ist spannungsgesteuert. Nehmen wir einen n-Kanal-FET, diese sind Standard bei hohen Leistungen.
Er hat ein "Gate", den Steuereingang, sowie "Drain" und "Source", durch die der zu schaltende Strom fließt.
http://guttergroup.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/fig06-02.jpg


0V an das Gate, und zwischen Drain und Source kann kein Strom fließen (Widerstand geht gegen unendlich) -> Keine Verluste, da kein Strom fließt

10-12V an das Gate, der FET leitet perfekt. Nur der "RDS-On", der Widerstand im eingeschaltetem Zustand, ist noch störend.
Nehmen wir den IRFP460, einen unter Bastlern oft verwendeten FET. Es gibt Bessere.
10V ans Gate -> 0,27Ohm Widerstand. Gehen wir von 320V bei 960W primär aus (dickes Netzteil mit fettem OC-SLI/CF und i7 Hexa oder so), fließen 3A.
P=I^2*R=2,43W Verlust -> vernachlässigbar

Die Rechnung ist eher doof, da mehere zig- bis hunderttausende Male pro Sekunde zwischen an und aus gewechselt wird, im leitenden Zustand fließen erheblich höhere Ströme. Zeitlich gemittelt sollten wir aber in etwa hinkommen. Wirklich interessant ist eh erst Punkt 3:


5V an das Gate, der FET leitet irgendwie halb, der Widerstand ist erheblich höher -> sehr hohe Verluste


Woher kommen aber die 5V, bzw alles zwischen 0V und 12V? Nun, das Gate, dessen Spannung relativ zu Source angibt, wie viel Widerstand der FET gerade hat, ist zugleich ein Kondensator.
Je nach FET sind wir da schnell im ein-zweistelligen nF Bereich, und diesen Kondensator 20k-100k Mal pro Sekunde umzuladen fordert viel Energie.
Zusätzlich dauert jeder Umladevorgang seine Zeit, und in der Zeit, in der der Kondensator von 0V auf 12V geht, bzw andersrum, da fallen die Verluste an.
Mit einem idealen Treiber ist ein MOSFET im Betrieb extrem effizient, aber in der Realität schaut es leider anders aus.

Um Schaltverluste nun zu minimieren gibt es weitere Tricks, wie ZVS (der FET schaltet nur, wenn 0V über ihn anliegen), ZCS (der FET schaltet nur, wenn gerade kein Strom durch in fließt), und wie gut das umgesetzt ist macht die Effizienz eines Netzteils zu netten Teilen aus. Nicht nur, selbstverständlich, da spielen dann noch andere Punkte dazu.


----------



## ich111 (25. Juli 2014)

Mal was anderes: Viele empfehlen ja das Revo, aber raten vom Platimax ab weil es von CWT ist.
Es sind aber beide von CWT, das Revo ist nämlich nicht EOL bzw. nur die kleinen Geräte. Zudem ist es garantiert keine 2 Jahre EOL und wird dann jetzt immer noch verkauft


----------



## eXquisite (25. Juli 2014)

Also in der Database stehts anders: ENERMAX - PSU Review Database 

Außerdem kann ein NT gut 2 Jahre EOL sein und selbst wenn, das Gerät war das letzte aus den Enermax Fabriken.


----------



## _chiller_ (25. Juli 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Viele empfehlen ja das Revo, aber raten vom Platimax ab weil es von CWT ist.
> Es sind aber beide von CWT, das Revo ist nämlich nicht EOL bzw. nur die kleinen Geräte. Zudem ist es garantiert keine 2 Jahre EOL und wird dann jetzt immer noch verkauft


 
Wir mal Zeit, dass ich das Platimax teste das hier schon seit einer Weile bei mir rumliegt. Rein äußerlich ist kein Unterschied zu den älteren Platimaxe zu erkennen die noch bei Enermax gefertigt wurden.


----------



## ich111 (25. Juli 2014)

Wenn die eigene Leute bei CWT haben, sehe ich da keinerlei Problem.

Dass die Datenbank nicht überall stimmt siehst du auf den ersten Blick. Verlagerungen zu anderen Fertigern werden da anscheinend nicht eingetragen. Selbst das Digi Fanless ist noch als made by Enermax gelistet


----------



## eXquisite (25. Juli 2014)

> Wenn die eigene Leute bei CWT haben, sehe ich da keinerlei Problem.



Sieht man ja bei Cooler Master, dennoch gibt es dann auch wieder den dramatischen Tot wie das Thermaltake Sample von Hartware.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Der Aufbau ist doch sowieso überall ähnlich wenn nicht sogar gleich.
> Erkennen tut man das hier einfach nur an dem be****** Primärcap und den generell lächerlich klein dimensionierten Komponenten.


Bei manch anderen 600W Netzteilen (erste HEC Iteration z.B. 600W Xigmatek) schauts auch nicht viel besser aus.
Und auch bei manch einem 700W Netzteil gibts auch nur 2 Caps pro Rail...



eXquisite schrieb:


> 750W ja, wo hast du das mit der zweiten Lage her? Gibt's dazu n schönes Review? Habe dazu noch nichts gefunden


z.B., die 2. Lage sieht 'nen Blinder:
Rosewill Tachyon 750 W Review | techPowerUp



ebastler schrieb:


> Der große Trafo (bitte nicht mit v, das ist die Kurzform von Transformator/Transformer, nicht von Transvormator/Transvormer ) ist für die Hauptspannung, einer der anderen für die 5V Standby, aber den Dritten kann ich mir nicht erklären...
> Vielleicht irgendeine Art Übertrager, um sekundärseitig etwas zu messen?
> Wobei Übertrager wenig Sinn machen, da Optokoppler in jeder Hinsicht (auch preislich) überlegen sind...


 Nein, dafür sind eher die beiden Optokoppler auf der Rückseite verantwortlich, siehe das Review:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Rosewill/Tachyon-750/4.html

Das ist eher Bestandteil des LLC-Resonanzkreises. Das macht man z.T. so mit 'nem 'kleinen Transformator'...


----------



## poiu (25. Juli 2014)

Enermax hat *wohl *(vermutung) schon vor Jahren seine Fertigung abgestoßen, ich hab damals aus guten quellen gehört das die Ihre Fabriken verkauft haben und beim Themenabend auch nachgehackt

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/enermax-themenabend-11-2010/125662-enermax-fremdfertigung.html

Ich würde also stark davon ausgehen das nix auf dem Markt erhältliches noch von enermax selbst stammt.

Zur Database: die ist nicht zuverlässig, keine


----------



## keinnick (25. Juli 2014)

Da liegst Du richtig: Enermax lässt alle Netzteile fremdfertigen - ComputerBase


----------



## poiu (25. Juli 2014)

Ja ich weiß, es geht aber um vorher und es ist zu vermuten das es seit Jahren so ist


----------



## Shadow Complex (25. Juli 2014)

Danke poiu,

hatte mich schon immer gefragt warum z.B. Corsair für ihre CWT - Produkte so stark in der Kritik stehen, die Enermax Produkte, speziell das Revolution 87+ einfach durchgewunken wird.


----------



## 775ocer (25. Juli 2014)

4 Jahre wäre aber 2010, im Artikel steht was von 2012? Oder haben die schon vorher ausgelagert und wollen es nicht sagen?

Zitat:

"Aus Sicht von Enermax unterscheidet sich eine Netzteilmarke kaum durch  die Qualität der eigentlichen Fertigungsprozesse, sondern durch  Innovation, Auswahl hochwertiger Bauteile und funktionierende  Qualitätskontrolle von den Wettbewerbern. Qualitativ gute Fertigung  werde hingegen von Auftragsfertigern ebenso beherrscht. Befürchtungen,  dass Enermax zukünftig nur noch CWT-Standardware anbiete, hält man für  unbegründet"

Hoffen wir mal, daß das nicht nur Marketing/PR-bla bla ist  !


Nochmal was anderes:

Da nirgendwo im Internet was zu den Kabellängen vom Delta bzw. Fujitsu DPS-500QB steht und ich gerne mal ausmessen möchte, welche Verlängerungen ich noch kaufen muss, hier mal die Frage, ob jemand, der das hat, mal so freundlich ist, die jeweiligen Anschlüsse grob nachzumessen. Muss nicht auf den Nanometer genau sein. Ein Foto mit Zollstock neben den langgezogenen Kabeln würde es auch tun.
Mal ganz unauffällig und diskret zu Stefan rüberschiel und den Zaunspfahl in der Luft schwenk  ...


----------



## poiu (25. Juli 2014)

775ocer schrieb:


> 4 Jahre wäre aber 2010, im Artikel steht was von 2012? Oder haben die schon vorher ausgelagert und wollen es nicht sagen?



wie gesagt ich hab es schon um 2010 gehört, aber das waren Gerüchte die vehement abgestritten wurden, im Nachhinein kann man wohl sagen war was dran  vielleicht wurde die auch verkauft aber es wurde weiter für Enermax gefertigt *schultern zuck* sowas gibt es auch also Übergangsfristen 





> "Aus Sicht von Enermax unterscheidet sich eine Netzteilmarke kaum durch  die Qualität der eigentlichen Fertigungsprozesse, sondern durch  Innovation, Auswahl hochwertiger Bauteile und funktionierende  Qualitätskontrolle von den Wettbewerbern. Qualitativ gute Fertigung  werde hingegen von Auftragsfertigern ebenso beherrscht. Befürchtungen,  dass Enermax zukünftig nur noch CWT-Standardware anbiete, hält man für  unbegründet"
> 
> Hoffen wir mal, daß das nicht nur Marketing/PR-bla bla ist  !





an sich würde ich dem nicht widersprechen, macht be quiet auch nciht anders aber die platimax oder die Triathlor  waren schon ein qualitativ gesehen eine verschlechterung




> Nochmal was anderes:
> 
> Da nirgendwo im Internet was zu den Kabellängen vom Delta bzw. Fujitsu DPS-500QB steht und ich gerne mal ausmessen möchte, welche Verlängerungen ich noch kaufen muss, hier mal die Frage, ob jemand, der das hat, mal so freundlich ist, die jeweiligen Anschlüsse grob nachzumessen. Muss nicht auf den Nanometer genau sein. Ein Foto mit Zollstock neben den langgezogenen Kabeln würde es auch tun.
> Mal ganz unauffällig und diskret zu Stefan rüberschiel und den Zaunspfahl in der Luft schwenk  ...



stefan hat das musst du warten bis der wieder online ist


----------



## 775ocer (25. Juli 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> an sich würde ich dem nicht widersprechen, macht be quiet auch nciht anders aber die platimax oder die Triathlor  waren schon ein qualitativ gesehen eine verschlechterung


 Waren diese NAXN nicht auch aus der Übergangsphase? Die sollen ja auch nicht so der Brüller gewesen sein. Auch schon CWT?


----------



## poiu (25. Juli 2014)

die NAXN kenne ich nicht, samples von Enermax trudeln hier nicht mehr ein


----------



## 775ocer (25. Juli 2014)

ENERMAX.DE - NAXN

ENERMAX.DE - NAXN 82+ ADV

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/139959-enermax-stellt-neue-netzteilreihe-naxn-vor.html

Enermax NAXN ADV 650 W Review | techPowerUp

Enermax NAXN 82+ 550 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

Naja, ist eher so eine Einsteigerserie. Und das grüne Klebeband an den Spulen beantwortet dann wohl auch die Frage zum OEM.


Und was ich gerade zufällig entdeckt habe (für euch ist es vermutlich nicht neu):
Bei der Thermaltake Deutschlandserie kann man anhand der Modellbezeichnung rauskriegen, welcher OEM, also HEC oder Sirtec, verbaut ist. Am Beispiel vom Hamburg:

TR2-530AH2NSW und TR2-530AH2NH lauten die 2 Bezeichnungen. Naheliegenderweise würde man dann vermuten, daß das erste von Sirtec (SW) stammt und das zweite von Hec (H), aber mein Munich ist ein SW und sieht aus wie von HEC (Kühlkörper und die Tatsache, daß ich es kurz nach dem erscheinen der Serie gekauft habe). So ganz blicke ich das noch nicht...


----------



## FTTH (25. Juli 2014)

> Das soll sich auch in Zukunft nicht ändern. Wir entwickeln und bauen Netzteile für Enthusiasten, hochwertig, leistungsstark, zuverlässig, technologisch führend. *Nur die eigene Entwicklung und Produktion gibt uns die Möglichkeit, die hohen Anforderungen an Qualität und Leistung, die die Kunden an uns stellen, zu sichern und zu erfüllen.*


 Sehr schön!  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...25662-enermax-fremdfertigung.html#post2390324


----------



## Tyler654 (25. Juli 2014)

Was die Lötqualität angeht, hat Enermax auch unter eigener Fertigung ein jämmerliches Bild abgegeben.


----------



## 775ocer (25. Juli 2014)

Den besten Satz hast du vergessen:

Zitat:

"*In Zukunft werden wir weiterhin ENERMAX Netzteile in unserem eigenen Werk fertigen*"


----------



## poiu (25. Juli 2014)

lassen wir das genug über Enermax hergezogen, jetzt weißt hier der letzte scho nwo die fertigen 
 die heulen bestimmt schon imn Hamburg herum und ich darf dehnen gleich Taschentücher schicken, nee mail an mich oder PCGH ist schon bestimmt in der mache




Tyler654 schrieb:


> Was die Lötqualität angeht, hat Enermax auch unter eigener Fertigung ein jämmerliches Bild abgegeben.



eine Verbesserung ist CWT definitiv nicht, wobei mich das echt erstaunt, weil Cooler Master CWT auf die Finger schaut und das G550M war sogar ganz brauchbar, Lötqualität usw


----------



## Philipus II (25. Juli 2014)

CWT kann präzise arbeiten. Wie ein Herstellervertreter mal gesagt hat, nachdem er eine richtig böse Mail an die Verantwortlichen in der Fabrik geschrieben hat: Genau das macht den Unterschied, warum seine Produkte anders aussehen, als die so mancher Wettbewerber.


----------



## _chiller_ (25. Juli 2014)

Das G450M war auch einwandfrei hinsichtlich der Lötquali, das Enermax Triathlor Bulk auch. Nur beim Einbau der Caps hat der Aufseher gepennt


----------



## poiu (25. Juli 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> CWT kann präzise arbeiten. Wie ein Herstellervertreter mal gesagt hat, nachdem er eine richtig böse Mail an die Verantwortlichen in der Fabrik geschrieben hat: Genau das macht den Unterschied, warum seine Produkte anders aussehen, als die so mancher Wettbewerber.



ich glaub da reicht keine böse mail, soweit mir vbekannt sitzt da einer von CM vorort 

aber es kann sei ndas in der mail stand: macht was oder wir gehen woanders hin!


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (25. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jFrWdvMqULw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## _chiller_ (25. Juli 2014)

Wtf, hätte nicht gedacht das das SL-500 so viel Power hat um Kabel zum Glühen zu bringen, ich dachte es würde sich vorher selbst zerstören ^^


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (25. Juli 2014)

Bei der 12V Leitung Schaltet es direkt ab...


----------



## hyojal (25. Juli 2014)

Mehr davon !!


----------



## eXquisite (25. Juli 2014)

Das Revo87+ ist von CWT, soll ich es daher auf meiner Liste in Kategorie 2 verschieben?


----------



## _chiller_ (25. Juli 2014)

Wieso? Was ist denn daran jetzt deswegen schlechter?


----------



## eXquisite (25. Juli 2014)

> Wieso? Was ist denn daran jetzt deswegen schlechter?



Genau das weiß ich ja nicht, weil ich eben nur Testberichte zu dem direkten von Enermax finde.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Genau das weiß ich ja nicht, weil ich eben nur Testberichte zu dem direkten von Enermax finde.


 
Was sollte denn schlechter sein?
Denkst du dass CWT plötzlich die Bestückung ändert oder einen anderen Lüfter verbaut oder die Kabel kürzt?


----------



## 775ocer (25. Juli 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Bei der 12V Leitung Schaltet es direkt ab...


Das ist nur ein schwacher Trost. 
Und dann geben die sogar ganz frech an, daß es SCP hat (habe leider nur das SL-500A auf der Webseite gefunden):

http://www.inter-tech.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=112:sl-500&catid=49&Itemid=153

Böse, böse  ...


----------



## eXquisite (25. Juli 2014)

> Denkst du dass CWT plötzlich die Bestückung ändert oder einen anderen Lüfter verbaut oder die Kabel kürzt?



Oder nen Kondensator vergisst


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2014)

Die Leute die in den Werken arbeiten sind immer noch die gleichen wie vorher.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Juli 2014)

Tyler654 schrieb:


> Was die Lötqualität angeht, hat Enermax auch unter eigener Fertigung ein jämmerliches Bild abgegeben.


Nein, haben sie nicht, ganz im Gegenteil.

Wenn du es mir nicht glaubst, such mal nach Reviews von alten Enermaxen -> Liberty, Galaxy, aber auch die 82+ sowie Revolution 85+ Serie. Schau dir z.B. mal das modular PCB von Modu 82+, 87+ und Revo87+ bzw Platimax an.


----------



## Tyler654 (25. Juli 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, haben sie nicht, ganz im Gegenteil.


 
Dabei hatte ich insbesondere das Modu87+ im Sinn:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Platimax...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Revo:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ständig wurde unsauber oder zu heiß gelötet - wohlgemerkt bei der gehobeneren Variante mit 4 Rails und Epoxidharzplatine. Beim Platimax 850W sieht es traurigerweise sehr ähnlich schlampig aus. (Selbe Plattform, selbe Lötqualität)

Beim Revo 85+ sieht die Hauptplatine auch schlampig aus, die von dir angesprochene KM-Platine wurde ordentlich bearbeitet.

Liberty, Modu 82+ machen noch den besten Eindruck, wobei ich von beiden auf die schnelle keine Bilder der Unterseite gefunden habe. Daher bleibe ich bei meiner Aussage, auch wenn die eigens gefertigten Modelle teils deutlich besser aussahen.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (26. Juli 2014)

Krass... ist ja fast alles zusammen gelötet


----------



## 775ocer (26. Juli 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Krass... ist ja fast alles zusammen gelötet


 Da hätten die gleich ne Metallplatte unten dranpappen können, hätte  Zeit, Geld und Material gespart und wäre gleiches Ergebnis gewesen. Na ok, fast  ...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (26. Juli 2014)

Grüße zusammen,

sei neusten bin ich mir mit meinem Netzteil nicht mehr sicher ob das normal ist oder nicht. Jedesmal wenn ich die Steckdosenleiste einschalte, schaltet sich der Rechner gleich mit an. Wenn ich den Hauptschalte am Netzteil hinten einschalte, dass gleiche Phenomen o_O.
Der Power Knopf am Gehäuse spinnt aber nicht. Schalte ich den Hauptschalter nicht aus, dann geht alles ganz normal ...

Iss das normal, oder stimmt das irgendwas nicht ???


----------



## DrDave (26. Juli 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Grüße zusammen,
> 
> sei neusten bin ich mir mit meinem Netzteil nicht mehr sicher ob das normal ist oder nicht. Jedesmal wenn ich die Steckdosenleiste einschalte, schaltet sich der Rechner gleich mit an. Wenn ich den Hauptschalte am Netzteil hinten einschalte, dass gleiche Phenomen o_O.
> Der Power Knopf am Gehäuse spinnt aber nicht. Schalte ich den Hauptschalter nicht aus, dann geht alles ganz normal ...
> ...


 
Im BIOS kann man was einstellen, was passieren soll wenn der PC nach "power loss" wieder Strom bekommt.
Entweder "power on" oder "power off"
Sollte das sein, was du wissen willst.


----------



## 775ocer (26. Juli 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Iss das normal, oder stimmt das irgendwas nicht ???


Da brauchst du keine Angst zu haben. Ich wußte zwar nicht, daß es mit einer Bioseinstellung zu tun hat (danke @ DrDave für die Erklärung!), aber das habe ich auch schon häufig bei den unterschiedlichsten Boards erlebt.
Auf jeden Fall kann nichts kaputtgehen dabei.
Wäre aber cool, wenn du uns berichten würdest, ob das Phänomen bei Änderung der Bioseinstellung verschwindet.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (26. Juli 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Im BIOS kann man was einstellen, was passieren soll wenn der PC nach "power loss" wieder Strom bekommt.
> Entweder "power on" oder "power off"
> Sollte das sein, was du wissen willst.



Einwandfrei ... Genau so ähnlich hat die Funktion auch gehießen ^^

In der Unterrubrik AMP --->>> die Funktion "Restore AC Power Loss"

Diese hab ich jetzt deaktiviert und siehe da, der Rechner bleibt auch aus 

Im Nachhinein klingt das auch logisch und ist ne praktische Funktion für Server die sich selber wieder einschalten (ist auch sicherlich genau dafür gedacht), wenn der strom wieder da ist 



775ocer schrieb:


> Wäre aber cool, wenn du uns berichten würdest, ob das Phänomen bei Änderung der Bioseinstellung verschwindet.



Logo


----------



## ich111 (26. Juli 2014)

Ihr dürft euch bald über Fotos von nem alten LC freuen, evtl. teste ich das auch.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (26. Juli 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Ihr dürft euch bald über Fotos von nem alten LC freuen, evtl. teste ich das auch.



Prima ...

Mach´s beim Testen Kaputt ...


----------



## 775ocer (26. Juli 2014)

Sollte ein umfangreicher Test geplant sein, für den du eigentlich gar keine Zeit hast, teste doch einfach die Schutzschaltungen zuerst. 
Und du wirst sehen, daß damit dein Zeitproblem auf wundervolle Art und Weise gelöst ist  .


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (26. Juli 2014)

jop... stimmt.


----------



## poiu (29. Juli 2014)

Ich hab heute nenn 22" Monitor gefunden und mal mitgenommen, natürlich defekt aber aufgeschraubt wie vermutet es war geplannte obsoleszenz am netzteil, das sogar von Delta ist. 

Bestückung ein Elko, natürlich Cra(p)Xon ist bissl schwanger gewesen ausgelötet und das teil lief sofort 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS es fällt überhaupt nicht uaf das der Elko platt ist der bissl umringt ist

PPS es war aber Glück das es einn 2200µF 10V war, da hab ich ein Netzteil als teillager benutzt^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Juli 2014)

...womit wir wieder bei der Zuverlässigkeit der Datenblätter usw wären.

Der dürfte aus der KF Serie sein, die für 5000 Stunden bei 105°C spezifiziert sind...


----------



## poiu (29. Juli 2014)

ja KF serie 105°C aber Chna datenblätter die haben die sich doch auf dme Klo ausgeacht


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Juli 2014)

Nein, ganz so negativ würd ich das nicht sagen. Das würd ich eher wissenschaftlich erklären.

Sprich:
Haben die ausgewürfelt.


----------



## poiu (30. Juli 2014)

ja wahrscheinlich  irgendwas dazwischen


----------



## ebastler (30. Juli 2014)

Am Klo ausgewürfelt?


----------



## Journeyman (30. Juli 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> Bestückung ein Elko, natürlich Cra(p)Xon ist bissl schwanger gewesen ausgelötet und das teil lief sofort


Wenn der/die Vorbesitzer/in nur wüsste, woran das Problem lag... Ärgerlich 
Nicht zufällig ein Samsung-Monitor?^^


----------



## poiu (30. Juli 2014)

nein ein Viewsonic, hab ich mal gegoogelt und es gibt sogar youtube Anleitungen wie man das NT tauscht  XD das scheint wieder mal so ein sehr beliebter Serien Fehler zu sein, im BADCap forum gibts auch einträge

Das teil hat aber nicht so gutes Bild obwohl guter Test bei Prad, CCFL sidn wohl auch gealtert, aber für mein NT Testsystem ist es Okay ersetzt dann mein 10 Jahre alten 17" TFT 

Komisch das frühere TFT´s externe Netzteile hatten  bei dem besagten 17" geht beides NT und TFT und denn hab ich wirklich lange benutzt.

Ich hab das teil auch nur mitgenommen weil ich mir schon dachte, " ey bestimmt nur paar elkos platt" und ich neugierig war ob das wirklich so easy zu reparieren ist und ist es, am lä##ngsten hat das aufwärmen der lötkolben gedauert

@ebastler

 stefan hat recht, ausgewürfelt ist der passende begriff ich die Serienstreuung ist da auch viel höher, ich weiß das von Wälzlagern bei SKF und FAG basiert vieles auf Erfahrung, weil das Problem ist das man das wirklich nicht Vorhersagen kann, man gibt halt Wahrscheinlichkeiten an. bei Produkten aus Asien ist das dan nauch mehr gewürfelt als irgendwas.


----------



## ebastler (30. Juli 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> Komisch das frühere TFT´s externe Netzteile hatten


Hat mein aktueller Samsung auch, finde ich recht gut, damit wird (zusätzlich zur viel einfacheren Reparatur im Fehlerfall) der Monitor schlanker, und die Haupthitzequelle verschwindet ebenso aus dem Schirm.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> und die Haupthitzequelle verschwindet ebenso aus dem Schirm.


 
Die Haupthitzequelle ist ja nicht das kleine Netzteil das da drin steckt sondern der Schirm selbst.


----------



## ebastler (30. Juli 2014)

Also mein Schirm bleibt selbst bei langem Betrieb eiskalt, das Netzteil wird warm...
Der Schirm hat eine riesige Fläche, um seine Wärme abzugeben, das Netzteil ist vermutlich ineffizienter, billiger Schrott, und es hat die Wärmequelle(n) punktförmig in Form einiger Leistungshalbleiter.


----------



## poiu (30. Juli 2014)

jo aber sitzt das NT im Schirm heizen sich beide gegenseitig auf  seit dem umstieg auf LED ist das aber nicht mehr so schlimm wie bei CCFL

nebenbei wird so ein passiv gekühltes NT das auch noch vorllkommen gekapselt ist doch etwas warm

@ebastler bei meinem Eizo ist das NT zwar intern aber bei 5 Jahren garantie ist mir das wumpe

Wobei ein passend externes NT zu bekommen wird nicht immer so leicht


----------



## ebastler (30. Juli 2014)

Das mit dem gegenseitig aufheizen merke ich bei meinem Zweitmonitor. Ein alter LG L2000, mit CCFL und internem NT. 

Der ist oben komplett offen, zur Belüftung, und wird da übelst warm...

Netzteil und CCFL auf kleinstem Raum halt, mit mangelhafter Belüftung. Wird auf Dauer weder dem Panel noch dem Netzteil gut tun. Vielleicht sollte ich den mal aufmachen und etwas verbessern (unten auch Luftlöcher machen, Kamineffekt. Nur oben Öffnungen hilft da wenig) und dabei gleich nach den Elkos sehen...


----------



## poiu (30. Juli 2014)

ja kamin effekt sollte genügen, bei dem Viewsonic war das NT und die restliche Elektronik komplett verkapselt kein luft löcher oben noch unten oder über der NT Elektronik dafuq, das kenne ich von F-Siemens oder auc Samsung auch anders, da waren wenigstens luftlöcher

Du kannst ja die Rückseite abnehmen und ins plastik paar Löcher bohren solange man das von hinten nicht sieht, ein lüfter 80mm @ 200-300U/min sollte auch perfekt sein.

Die Frage ist ob sich die mühe lohnt, ist der LG so gut.

Nebenbei meinte stefan gestern das gerne die 25V elkos sterben und leider muss man dann bestellen, was natürlich Gerld kostet, aufwand steigt


----------



## ebastler (30. Juli 2014)

Ich habe so viele Elkos da, auch etliche (mittelmäßig qualitative) 105°C Low ESR Typen, und zur Not bestelle ich bei der nächsten Großbestellung an Bauteilen (möchte mal ne DRSSTC bauen, da brauch ich wieder n paar neue Teile) mit^^
Die Bildqualität ist, dank IPS Panel, ganz okay, aber etwas blass ist er. Aber solange ich basteln darf, bin ich glücklich, egal, ob es sich schlussendlich lohnt


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> das Netzteil ist vermutlich ineffizienter, billiger Schrott, und es hat die Wärmequelle(n) punktförmig in Form einiger Leistungshalbleiter.


 
Reine Spekulation.
Der Monitor braucht vielleicht 40 Watt. 
Was denkst du denn bauen die da für ein Netzteil ein?


----------



## ebastler (30. Juli 2014)

Der Monitor braucht keine 20W. Vor allem, weil ich den grad auf 10% der Helligkeit hab, 23W braucht er @max, glaub ich.
Wenn das Netzteil da einigermaßen effizient ist, dann hat das nicht mal lauwarm zu werden...


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2014)

Das Netzteil ist ja für den Maximalbetrieb ausgelegt.
Wenn du die Helligkeit herunter fährst darfst du dich nicht wundern wenn das Netzteil ineffizienter wird.
Bei meinem Monitor ist das Netzteil auch integriert und da wird nichts warm.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (30. Juli 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> nein ein Viewsonic, hab ich mal gegoogelt und es gibt sogar youtube Anleitungen wie man das NT tauscht  XD das scheint wieder mal so ein sehr beliebter Serien Fehler zu sein, im BADCap forum gibts auch einträge
> 
> Das teil hat aber nicht so gutes Bild obwohl guter Test bei Prad, CCFL sidn wohl auch gealtert, aber für mein NT Testsystem ist es Okay ersetzt dann mein 10 Jahre alten 17" TFT
> 
> ...


 

Hatte das selbe Problem, genau wie du dachte ich mir "Nimmst mal mit" 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-hardware/342524-bad-caps-bilderthread.html


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Juli 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Der Monitor braucht keine 20W. Vor allem, weil ich den grad auf 10% der Helligkeit hab, 23W braucht er @max, glaub ich.
> Wenn das Netzteil da einigermaßen effizient ist, dann hat das nicht mal lauwarm zu werden...


ALso schon einer mit LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung? Oder ein TN mit CCFL?

Meine beiden High End Schirme ohne LED gehen von 45 bis ~120W hoch, bei 100% Helligkeit...
Die ganze Abwärme dürfte in beiden Fällen nicht von dem Netzteil kommen sondern von diesen blöden CCFLs, die dann richtig warm bzw heiß werden...

Meine beiden LED Schirme gammeln auch zwischen 20 und 35W rum (24" Samsung und 27" AOC), die verbrauchen gemeinsam etwa so viel wie einer von den anderen...


Wenn du die Nase übern Monitor hälst (mit einigem Abstand) und es dir dort warm vorkommt, ist auch alles im Lot. Das bedeutet, dass das ganze korrekt konstruiert ist und die Luft schön steigen kann. Bei einem der beiden High End Schirme ohne LED ist das definitiv nicht der Fall. Entsprechend sitzt er jetzt ohne Heckabdeckung in der Bude, was natürlich extremst ******* ausschaut. Und auch nicht soo schön ist. 

Die 24" DELLe und der 20" Philips 200P6IS werden auch ganz schön warm, die beiden Schirme sind auch gescheit konstruiert, so dass die Luft auch schön strömen kann.
Der Hyundai W241D ist es leider nicht. Dort hat man irgendwie verplant, dass da die Luft überhaupt strömen muss. Von unten kann keine kalte Luft 'angesaugt' werden und oben kann sie schlecht abziehen...
Entsprechend kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Elkos in dem Schirm schon ziemlich durch sind. Garantie hat der wohl auch keine mehr. Und aufgrund der Art der Elkos (sehr viele 25V Modelle) ist eine Instandsetzung auch nicht soo einfach...


----------



## ebastler (30. Juli 2014)

Ich hab einen 24" Samsung mit TN Panel und LED Backlight (der wohl in absehbarer Zeit gegen einen WQHD IPS ersetzt wird), der hat ein externes NT und bleibt eiskalt. Nur das NT wird warm.

Dann hab ich einen 20" 4:3 LG mit IPS und CCFL, internes Netzteil. Der braucht an die 50-60W, wenn ich das Datenblatt richtig im Kopf habe, und wird ziemlich warm. Momentan steht der aber  in meiner Studenten Wohnung, mit heim ist nur der Samsung gekommen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Juli 2014)

Joa, das Problem in dem Fall sind halt (auch) die CCFL, die auch sack heiß werden können 

Schau dir mal an, was die so verbraten können....


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (1. August 2014)

Wer hat dieses Netzteil gebaut?
Antec High Current Pro HCP-850 Platinum, 850W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06250-3/0761345-06251-0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Auf welchem Baut es auf?

Danke für Antwort


----------



## -sori- (1. August 2014)

Es ist von Delta, die Plattform kann ich dir aber leider nicht nennen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. August 2014)

Soweit ich weiß, ist die auch nur da im Einsatz, da gemeinsam von Antec und Delta entwickelt.


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. August 2014)

Hab mal ein altes Fsp 350 aufgeschraubt etwas ausgesaugt und ein paar Fotos mitm Handy gemacht, Spiegelreflex ist leider verliehen, sieht abef nicht mehr verwendbar aus oder .


----------



## ebastler (1. August 2014)

Kondensatoren schauen noch lebendig aus (müssen es aber nicht sein!), Verarbeitung wirkt akzeptabel, der Trafo sogar über dimensioniert. 

Im Netzfilter scheint nur ein Cap zu sein (das ist der X, oder? Verwechsel die immer), und ne passive PFC ist auch sehr antiquiert.

Naja. Wenns bis heute in nen alten System drinnen war, würd ichs dem System lassen, in einen neuen Rechner bauen würd ichs nicht


----------



## Philipus II (1. August 2014)

Ich würde das nicht mehr weter nutzen in einem halbwegs modernen Rechner (also ab P4)


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. August 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Im Netzfilter scheint nur ein Cap zu sein (das ist der X, oder? Verwechsel die immer), und ne passive PFC ist auch sehr antiquiert.


Die dicken sind X, die kleinen blauen sind Y.
Musst dir so vorstellen: Y = zwischen Phase + Erde und Null + Erde, das ganze schaut dann wie ein Y aus. X ist halt über kreuz (blöd ausgedrückt).
Schau dir beide Bilder mal 'nen paar Sekunden an, dann siehst, warum die X und Y haben.

Anyway: 
Bei klassischen Netzteilen ohne aktive PFC braucht man gar keine dicke Filterung. DIe brauchst du ja gerade wegen der PFC, damit die keinen Schrott ins Netz speist (ja, genau so und NICHT andersrum!), das ist ja auch der Sinn dieser Entstörfilterelemente.

Bei pPFC brauchst ja noch weniger, weil du ja noch 'ne mörder Drossel dazwischen hast, da kommt dann eh so gut wie kein Schrott durch...


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. August 2014)

Kann mir wer sagen was das für ne gelbliche Knetmasse ist die bei Spulen und Kondensatoren aufgetragen wurde?
Kann man die zwei 12 V Schienen durch die Bilder bestätigen oder braucht ihr dafür noch ein Bild von der Pcb Rückseite?
Kann man das Netzteil noch für ein System mit nem Core 2 Duo + Gtx260 verwenden?


----------



## Shadow Complex (1. August 2014)

Dissi schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen was das für ne gelbliche Knetmasse ist die bei Spulen und Kondensatoren aufgetragen wurde?
> Kann man die zwei 12 V Schienen durch die Bilder bestätigen oder braucht ihr dafür noch ein Bild von der Pcb Rückseite?
> Kann man das Netzteil noch für ein System mit nem Core 2 Duo + Gtx260 verwenden?


 


Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich würde das nicht mehr weter nutzen in einem halbwegs modernen Rechner (also ab P4)



Bei FSP kann man sich relativ sicher sein, dass die Rails auch vorhanden sind die beworben werden. Die Masse an den Spulen könnte Klebstoff sein um die Geräuschentwicklung zu minimieren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. August 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die dicken sind X, die kleinen blauen sind Y.
> Musst dir so vorstellen: Y = zwischen Phase + Erde und Null + Erde, das ganze schaut dann wie ein Y aus. X ist halt über kreuz (blöd ausgedrückt).
> Schau dir beide Bilder mal 'nen paar Sekunden an, dann siehst, warum die X und Y haben.
> 
> ...


Was defakto heißt, die alten NTs waren problemloser?


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. August 2014)

In diesem Falle haben die alten pPFC Netzteile einfach weniger Müll ins Netz geschmissen, bauertbedingt geht das ja auch nicht...

Und sie waren etwas weniger anfällig gegenüber Müll aus dem Netz (ja, sollch eine fette Drossel ist manchmal schon was feines )


----------



## ebastler (2. August 2014)

Sollte auch die benötigte Glättungskapazität etwas senken, oder? ne Drossel, gerade ne so große, speichert auch immer ne nette Energiemenge, und versucht, den Stromfluss konstant zu halten...


----------



## NuVirus (2. August 2014)

Bin gerade dabei mich um den PC von Freunden zu kümmern, Problem ist es startet wenn er länger aus war erst nach vielen versuchen den PC zu starten, sonst kein Bild.
Die Lüfter laufen allerdings also er geht nicht es kommt einfach kein Bild.

Verbaut ist ein Intel E6400 eine HD3850 P965 MSI Board und ein Be Quiet E5 500W von 2006/2007, ich könnte mir vorstellen dass es am Netzteil liegt kann das sein oder eher unwahrscheinlich.

Wenn der PC erstmal läuft geht es wohl ohne Probleme, zumindest konnte ich dann keine feststellen.

Mir ist klar, dass das E5 schlecht und alt ist und über einen Austausch unabhängig davon ob es jetzt daran liegt nicht sinnvoll wäre, aber darüber kann man sich immer noch unterhalten wenn der PC sonst wieder wieder läuft da aktuell unklar ist wie lange der PC der aktuell nur für Office/Internet genutzt wird überhaupt noch verwendet werden soll.


----------



## Adi1 (2. August 2014)

Eine leere Batterie sorgt hin und wieder auch mal zu solchen Späßchen.


----------



## NuVirus (2. August 2014)

Ok, da könnte ich mal eine von nem alten Mainboard einbauen das ich hier noch habe - was mich auch sehr irritiert hatte teilweise ist beim starten als es nicht ging das Diskettenlaufwerk am klackern gewesen und die PowerLED hat geblinkt. Aber das Diskettenlaufwerk hab ich abgesteckt jetzt.


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. August 2014)

Also das FSP scheint wohl doch nicht mehr zu gehen, grade mal mein altes Core 2 Duo System aufgestellt und angeschlossen allerdings scheint der Stecker für die CPU Versorgung nicht mehr verlötet zu sein, zumindest kommt dort kein Strom an.. schade eigentlich.


----------



## Shadow Complex (2. August 2014)

Hätte auch überhaupt nicht ausgereicht von der Leistung her.


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. August 2014)

Mit der GTX260 wohl nicht, hab aber noch ne passiv gekühlte Karte aus der vierten Reihe von damals noch ATI, die würde fast nichts schlucken.


----------



## 775ocer (3. August 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Bin gerade dabei mich um den PC von Freunden zu kümmern, Problem ist es startet wenn er länger aus war erst nach vielen versuchen den PC zu starten, sonst kein Bild.
> Die Lüfter laufen allerdings also er geht nicht es kommt einfach kein Bild.
> 
> Verbaut ist ein Intel E6400 eine HD3850 P965 MSI Board und ein Be Quiet E5 500W von 2006/2007, ich könnte mir vorstellen dass es am Netzteil liegt kann das sein oder eher unwahrscheinlich.
> ...


 Wenn es die alte Revision vom E5 ist - besser gleich entsorgen, das ist einfach sicherer. Erkennt man daran, daß kein Be Quiet Logo an der Seite eingestanzt ist und 2 blaue 6-pin-PCIe-Stecker vorhanden sind. Da sind die Sekundärelkos entweder schon vorgeschädigt oder bereits kurz vor dem Weghimmeln. Habe mit der 450W Version die Erfahrung machen dürfen.
Die neue Revision vom E5 ist nicht mehr ganz so schlimm. Aber bei beiden bitte nicht die Lüfterstecker benutzen - war bei vielen Exemplaren der Grund des Ablebens.
Du kannst vielleicht auch ohne Aufmachen mal nach den sekundären Elkos schauen, wie die aussehen. Falls du durch das Lüftergitter an den Kühlkörpern vorbei den Sekundärbereich erkennen kannst.



Dissi schrieb:


> Mit der GTX260 wohl nicht, hab aber noch ne passiv  gekühlte Karte aus der vierten Reihe von damals noch ATI, die würde fast  nichts schlucken.


Trotzdem dürfte das FSP damit überfordert sein. Die Elkos sind schon alt und werden dennoch recht stark gefordert, selbst mit der Stromsparkarte. So dicke 12V Leistung hat das Teil nämlich auch nicht. Selbst wenn es das packt, es ist nicht gut, wenn das FSP lange im Grenzbereich seiner Leistungsfähigkeit läuft.
Mit einem modernen 400W Netzteil bist du deutlich besser dran, von der Effizienz her als auch von der Leistungsfähigkeit auf 12V.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (4. August 2014)

Was haltet ihr von diesem NT? Eben beim Kollegen gegen ein E9 getauscht. (Defekt, PC ging beim Spielen aus)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _chiller_ (4. August 2014)

Sieht aus wie ein altes Seasonic, also nicht die schlechteste Qualität. Welche Bezeichnung hat das Netzteil denn?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (4. August 2014)

Corsair VX 550W


----------



## Goyoma (4. August 2014)

Bekomme ich ein kurzes Statement zu meinem ( noch ) Lc Power V6600?

Ich möchte alles wissen, dass es schlecht ist weiß ich bereits


----------



## eXquisite (4. August 2014)

> Corsair VX 550W



Ist das nicht das mit den fetten KZE Caps? Die will ich haben


----------



## poiu (4. August 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von diesem NT? Eben beim Kollegen gegen ein E9 getauscht. (Defekt, PC ging beim Spielen aus)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





_chiller_ schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein altes Seasonic, also nicht die schlechteste Qualität. Welche Bezeichnung hat das Netzteil denn?



arghh das ist doch kein seasonic, sondern CWT hast du nenn Holzauge oder was 

@R4Z0R1911

altes Corsair oder Coba?

PS ach VX kam mir so bekannt vor


----------



## eXquisite (4. August 2014)

Poiu, schreibst du für Jonnyguru oder hat dir da jemand dein Bild geklaut?


----------



## poiu (4. August 2014)

bin da auch im Forum wieso?

PS aber wie bei Computerbase als tinpoint


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (4. August 2014)

Also brauchbar oder nicht?  bzw ... war es brauchbar?


----------



## eXquisite (4. August 2014)

> Also brauchbar oder nicht?  bzw ... war es brauchbar?



Der dicke Nippon ist brauchbar, aufladen, Draht um eine Nähgarnrolle wickeln, Nagel reinlegen, Cap anschließen^^


----------



## Deimos (4. August 2014)

Hi!

Weiss einer von euch, welches Netzteil in einem HP H8 1220 EZ verkauft ist? Seitens Hersteller ist nur ein 460W-Netzteil angegeben. Ein Kollege hat einen entsprechenden Komplettrechner und die recht schwache GPU (HD7450) soll ersetzt werden durch eine HD5850, die hier noch rumliegt.

Danke!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. August 2014)

Naja sicher kein schlechtes ^^… ob das mit der GraKa funzt . Viell. wird der Board BIOS die GraKa blocken.

€dit nen großen Fehler (Grammatik) verbessert


----------



## poiu (4. August 2014)

HP das wird nenn liteon Delta, FSP oder HEC sein, also brauchbar

@R4Z0R1911

zu der Zeit waren das brauchbare CWT


----------



## _chiller_ (4. August 2014)

Wundert mich, dass es sogar vernünftige Caps in ein CWT schaffen können.


----------



## poiu (4. August 2014)

warum nicht bestückung ist ja frei wählbar


----------



## KeksSector (5. August 2014)

kann mir einer sagen ob das Super Flower Leadex gold 650w multirail besitzt und ob/in wie fern es zu empfelen ist


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. August 2014)

Ist Single Rail.

Was willst du damit überhaupt machen?


----------



## KeksSector (5. August 2014)

ich würde mit dem netzteil gerne meinen pc auf nähste level bringen


kann einer von euch mir ein paar gut reden abgesehen von be quiet [80+ gold sollte drin sein modular auch am besten foll [geld spielt keine rolle]]  650W am besten 550 und 600W gehen auch

noch dazu ist single rail so wichtig wen die komponenten so hochwertig sind?

ansonsten hätte ich überlegt das Fortron FSP AURUM platinum 650W zu besorgen

level up!!!!


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. August 2014)

Für welche Hardware willst du denn 650W?

Zu SR vs. MR gibt´s hier nen ganz tollen Sammelthread...


----------



## KeksSector (5. August 2014)

hat sich schon erledigt war kommplett hirntot :O


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. August 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von diesem NT? Eben beim Kollegen gegen ein E9 getauscht. (Defekt, PC ging beim Spielen aus)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nix, Standard 08/15 CWT PSH Crap von vor hundert Jahren.


----------



## poiu (5. August 2014)

Korrekt damls brauchbar heute nicht mehr


----------



## 775ocer (5. August 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nix, Standard 08/15 CWT PSH Crap von vor hundert Jahren.





poiu schrieb:


> Korrekt damls brauchbar heute nicht mehr


Darf ich fragen, was genau an dem VX550W so schlecht ist? Wenn ich die (ernst zu nehmenden) Reviews überfliege, kann ich nichts so schlimm Gravierendes feststellen.
Zumal es nichtmal gruppenreguliert ist und hier ist auch noch eine interessante Behauptung von technic.3d.com:

Zitat:

"Irreführend ist diesbezüglich, dass Corsair nur eine 12V-Schiene  deklariert, wobei es eigentlich derer vier sind. Technisch ist dies  allerdings unbedenklich, dem Anwender entsteht dadurch weder ein  merklicher Vor- noch Nachteil."

Nachzulesen hier:

Corsair VX550W (CMPSU-550VX) - Seite 8 | Review | Technic3D

Ist es aufgrund des fortgeschrittenen Alters nicht (mehr) empfehlenswert oder wegen KZE caps oder nur im Vergleich zu einem Super-Ultra-Hyper-Mega-Highend-Netzteil, welches frühs die Kinder in die Schule bringt, den Abwasch und die Steuererklärung simultan macht und sich mit einem Klick zum Elektroauto umwandeln lässt?


----------



## poiu (5. August 2014)

> Darf ich fragen, was genau an dem VX550W so schlecht ist?



seitdem sind über sechs Jahre vergangen, damals gutes Netzteil heute ist jedes 40€ teil besser


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. August 2014)

775ocer schrieb:


> Zumal es nichtmal gruppenreguliert ist und hier ist auch noch eine interessante Behauptung von technic.3d.com:
> 
> Zitat:
> 
> ...



Verwechsel hier bitte nicht ... Es ist Gruppenreguliert ... Die Gruppenregulation hat nichts mit der Aufteilung der 12 Volt Schinen zu tun, sondern mit der Regelung 12 V Rail und den beiden Minor Rails (5V & 3,3V). DC-DC Wandler regulieren diese 3 Rails unabhängig voneinander 

Kann du hier auch nochmal nachlesen 



			
				775ocer schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es aufgrund des fortgeschrittenen Alters nicht (mehr) empfehlenswert oder wegen KZE caps oder nur im Vergleich zu einem Super-Ultra-Hyper-Mega-Highend-Netzteil, welches frühs die Kinder in die Schule bringt, den Abwasch und die Steuererklärung simultan macht und sich mit einem Klick zum Elektroauto umwandeln lässt?



Ganz so einfach würde ich es nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen. Elkos unterliegen einem chemischen Alterungsprozess welcher fortschreitet, egal ob das Netzteil an oder aus ist. Ist es eingeschaltet verschlimmert sich der Vorgang leider durch zunehmende Temperatur.
Mit Glättungselkos währe ich da ein wenig vorsichtig. Arbeiten die nicht mehr wie sie sollen (aufgrund dieses Alterungsprozesses), dann kann es zum Ausfall kommen und die Restwelligkeit der AC/DC Glättung kann nicht mehr zufriedenstellend entfernt werden. Dies wiederum hat den Nachteil, dass deine Hardware dies zu spüren bekommen kann. Also wenn es ganz doof kommt, kann man sich mit sowas die Hardware ruinieren ... Wie gesagt ... KANN ... Musst du wissen, ob du bereit bist für dieses Risiko Geld auszugeben ^^

Nur mal so am Rande bemerkt


----------



## Shadow Complex (5. August 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Verwechsel hier bitte nicht ... Es ist Gruppenreguliert ... Die Gruppenregulation hat nichts mit der Aufteilung der 12 Volt Schinen zu tun, sondern mit der Regelung 12 V Rail und den beiden Minor Rails (5V & 3,3V). DC-DC Wandler regulieren diese 3 Rails unabhängig voneinander
> Kann du hier auch nochmal nachlesen


 
Ist ein DC/DC Gerät. Sonst würde es niemals so stabile Spannungen erreichen:
Corsair VX550W Power Supply Review Review



> this unit has independant regulation


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (5. August 2014)

Ein E10 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Elkos sehen nach CapXon aus?


----------



## beren2707 (5. August 2014)

OMG, wieso nicht zumindest Teapo? 
Mehr Bilder bitte, wenn möglich.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (5. August 2014)

Mehr finde ich gerade nicht, die Bilder stammen von der CaseKing FaceBook Seite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (5. August 2014)

Achso.  Na dann... mal abwarten, was bq! uns da mit dem E10 liefert. Die Serie wurde ja als erhoffte Kombination des Guten aus E8 und E9 angekündigt. Mal schaun, was da am Ende dabei rauskommt.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (5. August 2014)

Irgendwo muss ja gespart werden, bessere Technik und gleicher Preis - Irgendwo muss man ja Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. August 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Ein E10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Teapo SY


----------



## beren2707 (5. August 2014)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt.  Spekuliere aufs E10, falls das E8 mal die Grätsche macht oder den fünften Geburtstag hinter sich hat.


----------



## Shadow Complex (5. August 2014)

Naja die 3,3 und 5 Volt Leitungen die man da sieht dürften schon gewisse Einsparungseffekte erzeugen. Bisher hat ja jeder Anschluss auf der KM Platine sein eigenes Kabel das von der Hauptplatine kommt. In Zukunft wird anscheinend erst auf der Platine selbst aufgeteilt. Das dürfte die Herstellungsdauer minimieren.

Ist das eventuell noch ein Vorserienmuster? Schrumpfschläuche an den Kabeln der Platine lassen sich ja auf den Bildern schmerzlich vermissen.


----------



## _chiller_ (5. August 2014)

Sieht für mich auch noch wie Vorserie aus, mal schauen was es auf der Gamescom zu sehen gibt, in 8 Tagen sehe ich es selbst


----------



## Frosdedje (5. August 2014)

> Sieht für mich auch noch wie Vorserie aus


Jup, auf den ersten Blick sind die technischen Ähnlichkeiten zwischen dem E9 und dem E10 (gleiche Basis in Form von FSPs Aurum-Plattform) sehr frappierend.
Das sieht für mich so aus, als würde be quiet für die E10 das Altbewährte mit kleinen Änderungen verbessern.


----------



## Shadow Complex (5. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Den musst du mal erklären aber bitte nicht hier -- die Mods gucken ja schon -- sondern im Netzteil Diskussions Thread.



Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl.

Den Bug hat es nie gegeben. Deswegen auch der komplette Begriff in Anführungszeichen. Da haben sich einfach in einem Computerbase alle Leute zusammengefunden, die mal Probleme mit einem Be Quiet Netzteil hatten.
Wurde hier aber sogar mal darüber diskutiert und sofern ich mich richtig erinnere, hat Stefan Payne auch schnell aufgeklärt, dass das ganze hauptsächlich auf Unwissenheit der meisten User entstanden ist.

Will das alte Thema aber auch garnicht wieder aus der Gruft heraufbeschwören.


----------



## GxGamer (6. August 2014)

Sagt mal, weiss jemand was mit Cougar / Rasurbo los ist? Von denen hört man ja praktisch nix mehr.
Bei den Händlern findet man so gut wie nix mehr - bei Hardwareversand gibts nur noch Restposten, wenn überhaupt. Auf Twitter waren die letzten Posts von Februar 2013, News auf der Hompage von 07/2013.
Ich finde auch keine News dazu, dass die sich zurückgezogen hätten oder insolvent geworden sind.


----------



## eXquisite (6. August 2014)

> Sagt mal, weiss jemand was mit Cougar / Rasurbo los ist? Von denen hört man ja praktisch nix mehr.



Rasurbo hat ja 2013 nochmal die Silent Powers auf den Markt geworfen... ... 650W für 48 Euro 

Courgar ist ja die Retailmarke von HEC, wenn du "Cougar" kaufen willst kannst du nach Netzteilen wie diesen schauen: Xilence Performance A Series 430W ATX 2.3 (SPS-XP430.R5/XN030) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. August 2014)

Cougar ist leider ziemlich tot.
Deren Lineup ist immer noch das gleiche wie damals, 2009, nur dass die einzelnen Serien ein paar mal erneuert wurden. Grundsätzlich hat sich aber wenig bis gar nichts geändert...

Es gibt z.B. immer noch keine 'Budget-Performance Gold' Serie und die GX-Serie ist technisch eher das, aber preislich völlig unattraktiv. AUch wenn das Gerät grundsätzlich ganz OK ist, der Preis ists nicht...

Fürchte fast, dass hier nichts mehr kommen wird. Auch wenn man recht gut gestartet ist und sehr viel Potential verschenkt hat...


----------



## poiu (6. August 2014)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Sagt mal, weiss jemand was mit Cougar / Rasurbo los ist? Von denen hört man ja praktisch nix mehr.
> Bei den Händlern findet man so gut wie nix mehr - bei Hardwareversand gibts nur noch Restposten, wenn überhaupt. Auf Twitter waren die letzten Posts von Februar 2013, News auf der Hompage von 07/2013.
> Ich finde auch keine News dazu, dass die sich zurückgezogen hätten oder insolvent geworden sind.



Rasurbo gehörte zum Distri PNL und die sind pleite gegangen

Cougar selbst verkauft komischerweise nur noch über Amazon, ich glaube der entsprechende Verkäufer ist weg der die Channel bedient hat XD

auf der Internationalen seite ist mehr los, aber die Produkte sind  nicht so für EU Markt gedacht

COUGAR :: Gaming Mice, Gaming Mouse, Gaming Keyboard, PC Power Supplies, PC Case/Chassis and PC Fan :: Passion X Innovation: Home

ich vermute mal das die sich komplett wieder dem OEMmarkt zuwenden also Atelco & Co


----------



## NuVirus (6. August 2014)

Kurze Frage, ein Freund von mir hat sich vor 4 Monaten nen PC zusammen gebaut (i5 4570 R9 270X) und ein Xilence Gaming Series 600W Netzteil, wenn er später wieder eher Mittelklasse Karte verbaut kann er das Netzteil weiterverwenden oder zur Sicherheit jetzt schon ein neues kaufen?


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl.
> 
> Den Bug hat es nie gegeben. Deswegen auch der komplette Begriff in Anführungszeichen. Da haben sich einfach in einem Computerbase alle Leute zusammengefunden, die mal Probleme mit einem Be Quiet Netzteil hatten.
> Wurde hier aber sogar mal darüber diskutiert und sofern ich mich richtig erinnere, hat Stefan Payne auch schnell aufgeklärt, dass das ganze hauptsächlich auf Unwissenheit der meisten User entstanden ist.
> ...


 
Alles klar. Danke dir. 
Du hast nicht zufällig noch den Link zum Computer Base Thread dazu?



NuVirus schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, ein Freund von mir hat sich vor 4 Monaten nen PC zusammen gebaut (i5 4570 R9 270X) und ein Xilence Gaming Series 600W Netzteil, wenn er später wieder eher Mittelklasse Karte verbaut kann er das Netzteil weiterverwenden oder zur Sicherheit jetzt schon ein neues kaufen?


 
Das solltest du besser gleich entsorgen.


----------



## NuVirus (6. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das solltest du besser gleich entsorgen.



Das habe ich mir gedacht wollte nur sicher gehen da es ja kein so Stromfressender PC ist, wie schlecht/schlimm ist es denn wirklich?


----------



## Shadow Complex (6. August 2014)

Hier der Link:
[Sammelthread] PC startet nicht (mehr) mit Be Quiet-Netzteil - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir gedacht wollte nur sicher gehen da es ja kein so Stromfressender PC ist, wie schlecht/schlimm ist es denn wirklich?


 
Das Netzteil leistet so um 400 Watt wenn ich nicht irre.
Zumindest neu ist das so.
Deins ist schon älter. Kein Plan was das noch leistet.



Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Hier der Link:
> [Sammelthread] PC startet nicht (mehr) mit Be Quiet-Netzteil - ComputerBase Forum


 
Danke.


----------



## NuVirus (6. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Netzteil leistet so um 400 Watt wenn ich nicht irre.
> Zumindest neu ist das so.
> Deins ist schon älter. Kein Plan was das noch leistet.



3-4 Monate ist es alt, aber schätze du meinst veraltete Plattform oder, 400W würde ja ausreichen für den PC. Ist halt dann die Frage ob die Restwelligkeit usw ok ist.


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2014)

Probiere es doch einfach aus. Dann bist du schlauer.


----------



## NuVirus (6. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Probiere es doch einfach aus. Dann bist du schlauer.


 
Der PC läuft ja problemlos, bin auf ner LAN und hab mir den PC halt mal angeschaut und das NT entdeckt und jetzt ist die Frage ob es ersetzt werden muss/dringend sollte oder ob man es gefahrlos weiter betreiben kann oder nicht.


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2014)

Du kennst ja meine Meinung zum xilence.


----------



## 775ocer (6. August 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Der PC läuft ja problemlos, bin auf ner LAN und hab mir den PC halt mal angeschaut und das NT entdeckt und jetzt ist die Frage ob es ersetzt werden muss/dringend sollte oder ob man es gefahrlos weiter betreiben kann oder nicht.


- OEM scheint Andyson zu sein (laut THG).
- bei 600W 2 12V-Schienen mit lächerlichen 20A (willkürlicher Vergleich Enermax Pro 82+ 425W: 3 12V-Schienen mit je 22A)
- mit etwas Pech sind die 2 12V-Schienen unten auf der Platine zusammengelötet
- viel zu wenige Stecker für 600W
- auf der Xilence-Webseite hat man zwar für die XQ-Serie die Schutzschaltungen angegeben, für die Gaming-Serie aber nicht

Vor allem der 1. Stichpunkt sollte dir zu denken geben und deine Entscheidung beeinflussen  .


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2014)

Ja. Andyson ist richtig. Die fertigen das Teil.


----------



## NuVirus (6. August 2014)

Ok Ich schau mal ob Ich nen überzeugen kann ein neues zu kaufen, angeblich hat er sich informiert und irgendwo gelesen dass es gut und leise ist. Naja hat ihn nur knapp 40€ gekostet...

Edit: Hab mir mal nen paar Bewertungen auf Mindfactory durchgelesen und scheinbar funktioniert die Kurzschlusssicherung nichtmal richtig und ein paar hatten schon 2 defekte.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. August 2014)

Ohhh Gooottttt ... Bei den Bewertungen wird mir ja regelrecht schlecht 
Erstmal tut mir die Hardware von den Leuten leit ... Vorallem diese hier


> Asus M4A87TD Evo 870 AM3 ATX
> AMD Phenom II X6 1075T 3.00GHz AM3 9MB 125W BOX
> 4x2048MB G.Skill RipJaws Series DDR3-1600
> 1280MB Zotac GeForce GTX 470 GDDR5 PCIe
> und halt noch normalen sachen wie platte und laufwerk.



Wen der Rechner mal unter wirklicher Last steht, wird er sein blaues Wunder erleben ... 
Wenn die Hardware überhaupt noch existiert 

BTW: Kann ich nur hoffen, das keiner von denen mein Nachbar(in) ist


----------



## 775ocer (6. August 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ohhh Gooottttt ... Bei den Bewertungen wird mir ja regelrecht schlecht


 Was du nur hast, es genügt doch völlig, wenn ein Netzteil cool aussieht, irgendwas mit "Super" oder "Silent" oder "Gaming" draufsteht, der Rechner beim ersten Einschalten nicht explodiert und ungefähr 2 Tage im idle läuft, ohne abzufackeln. Wenn das alles zutrifft, kann man doch mit der Selbstsicherheit eines Experten behaupten, daß es sich um ein Superteil handelt und dieses jedem (völlig unabhängig von dessen Hardwarekonfiguration) weiterempfehlen.
Und wenn es dann noch unter 30 Euro gekostet hat - na dann hat man doch ohne den geringsten Zweifel *DAS* Netzteil überhaupt erworben. Und ein Gefühl von Stolz und Glücklichsein, was für ein toller Kerl man doch ist, weil man für so wenig Geld ein absolutes Super-Netzteil erwischt hat, stellt sich ein. Und in dieses überlegene Gefühl mischt sich nicht das kleinste bißchen Skeptizismus ein, es kann ganz im Gegenteil sogar passieren, daß den "Deppen", die viel teurere Geräte gekauft haben, eine herablassende Verachtung entgegengebracht wird.


----------



## KeksSector (7. August 2014)

kann mir einer die lautstärke des Antec EarthWatts 550W verraten und weitere nützliche fakten nennen danke im voraus



ps: falls jemand so kompetent sein sollte und mir sagen könnte ob ich doch das Fortron Aurum Gold 500W oder LC-Power Gold Serie 500W nehmen/nicht nehmen sollte udn warum


----------



## eXquisite (7. August 2014)

> kann mir einer die lautstärke des Antec EarthWatts 550W verraten und weitere nützliche fakten nennen danke im voraus



Das Ding ist voll alt, das kauft man nicht mehr.



> Fortron Aurum Gold 500W



Arsch laut..., gibt es auch als BeQuiet E9 in nicht arsch laut...



> LC-Power Gold Serie 500W



Sekundärseitig 2 JunFus, Gleitlagerlüfter aber für den Preis gut...


----------



## _chiller_ (7. August 2014)

Das Antec hab ich hier liegen, habs aber noch nicht ausgepackt bzw. ausprobiert. In 2-4 Wochen kann ich mehr dazu sagen


----------



## Horsemen (7. August 2014)

Hi, kann ich dieses Kabel Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteil-Zubehör » Silverstone 6+2-PCIe-Kabel für modulare Netzteile - 550mm auch für mein NesteQ E2CS X-Strike gold verwenden? LG


----------



## 775ocer (7. August 2014)

Horsemen schrieb:


> Hi, kann ich dieses Kabel Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteil-Zubehör » Silverstone 6+2-PCIe-Kabel für modulare Netzteile - 550mm auch für mein NesteQ E2CS X-Strike gold verwenden? LG


 Welches Nesteq Modell hast du denn genau? Ich frage deshalb, weil die eigentlich sehr reichlich mit PCIe-Anschlüssen bestückt sind. Das 850W Modell, welches ich habe, hat 6 PCIe-Anschlüsse, 2 feste und 4 modulare. Eine andere Revision davon hat sogar 8 PCIe-Anschlüsse.
Selbst das 400W Modell hat schon 2 PCIe-Stecker, das ist für manche Grafikkarten nicht mal ausreichend (die 400W meine ich, nicht die 2 Stecker).
Oder hast du die modularen PCIe-Kabel nicht vorliegen, weil gebraucht gekauft oder so?
Man sagt eigentlich, man soll nur die vom Netzteilhersteller vorgesehenen Kabel verwenden. Allerdings fällt mir (als Elektro-Laie allerdings) kein Grund ein, warum man nicht ein anderes Kabel verwenden soll, wenn der Stecker gut sitzt, die Adern mit den Anschlüssen identisch belegt sind, die Kontakte gleich groß sind und von daher gut passen usw....


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. August 2014)

Horsemen schrieb:


> Hi, kann ich dieses Kabel Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteil-Zubehör » Silverstone 6+2-PCIe-Kabel für modulare Netzteile - 550mm auch für mein NesteQ E2CS X-Strike gold verwenden? LG


 Dein Netzteil dürfte ungefähr 6-8 Jahre alt sein und sollte daher ausgetauscht werden, aufgrund des hohen Alters und der geänderten Anforderungen an Netzteile.

Und Fremdkabel sollte man auf keinen Fall nutzen! Damit kann man im Worst Case den ganzen Rechner schrotten.


----------



## Horsemen (7. August 2014)

@775ocer Das netzteil wurde vor ca. einem jahr mit pc gebraucht gekauft, somit liegen keine modularen PCIe-Kabel mehr vor.



> Dein Netzteil dürfte ungefähr 6-8 Jahre alt sein und sollte daher ausgetauscht werden, aufgrund des hohen Alters und der geänderten Anforderungen an Netzteile.
> 
> Und Fremdkabel sollte man auf keinen Fall nutzen! Damit kann man im Worst Case den ganzen Rechner schrotten.



Ist das BE QUIET! Dark Power Pro BQT P10-550W denn zu empfehlen? Bräuchte es für intel core i7-4790k, GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-UD3H und Sapphire vapor-x r9 280x.


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2014)

Das P10 kannst du natürlich kaufen.


----------



## ich111 (7. August 2014)

Sehr gute Wahl, wenn du ein unhörbares Netzteil willst. 
Wenn Lautstärke egal ist gibt es günstigere Netzteile mit gleich guter Technik


----------



## Philipus II (7. August 2014)

Ich würde jetzt bei AnteC EA 450/550 Platinum nicht von arschlaut sprechen.


----------



## 775ocer (7. August 2014)

Die Nesteq E2CS X-Strike-Serie kam 2009 heraus und ist damit maximal 5 Jahre alt. Außerdem sind es qualitativ sehr hochwertige Geräte, trotz des Sirtec-Innenlebens. Dazu kommen so einzigartige Features, daß ich es für Verschwendung halte, ein solches Gerät ohne triftigen Grund zu ersetzen. 
Man kann allerdings schlecht sagen, was es beim Vorbesitzer schon erlebt hat. Sollte es dort jedoch ordentlich behandelt worden sein, spricht nichts dagegen, es noch weiter zu verwenden.
Du könntest versuchen, über ein defektes Exemplar an die Kabel zu kommen, die werden immer mal an den einschlägigen Stellen angeboten (momentan ist gerade eins dabei).


----------



## 775ocer (7. August 2014)

Schau dir die Nesteq Teile doch mal an, es gibt genug Reviews darüber, die sind wirklich nicht zu verachten. Muss wohl einer der hellsten Momente von Sirtec gewesen sein  .

Ab 850W sind die Teile 80 Plus Gold, und die waren relativ früh mit Gold-Netzteilen auf dem Markt. Nur die Zertifizierung müssen sie wohl irgendwie verpennt haben, weil das hat scheinbar lange gedauert, bis sie die beantragt hatten, und bis dahin liefen die glaub ich nur unter 80 Plus.


----------



## Horsemen (7. August 2014)

> Du könntest versuchen, über ein defektes Exemplar an die Kabel zu kommen, die werden immer mal an den einschlägigen Stellen angeboten (momentan ist gerade eins dabei).



Hast du vllt. einen link zu dem angebot? LG


----------



## 775ocer (7. August 2014)

Ich hoffe der Link ist erlaubt, ansonsten @ Mod: bitte löschen.

Netzteil NesteQ ECS XS 600 in Rheinland-Pfalz - Theisbergstegen | Weiteres PC Zubehör gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## Horsemen (7. August 2014)

@775ocer Danke


----------



## 775ocer (8. August 2014)

Horsemen schrieb:


> @775ocer Danke


 Sehr gerne. Magst du mir noch verraten, welches Modell du nun hast? Wenn du "Gold" sagst, kann es ja nur die 850W oder 1000W Version sein, oder?


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2014)

775ocer schrieb:


> Sehr gerne. Magst du mir noch verraten, welches Modell du nun hast? Wenn du "Gold" sagst, kann es ja nur die 850W oder 1000W Version sein, oder?


 
Nur das 1000 Watt Modell ist Gold zertifiziert.

Du solltest das Netzteil auf jeden Fall tauschen denn es ist für aktuelle Hardware nicht ausgelegt.


----------



## 775ocer (8. August 2014)

Oh du hast recht, das 850W ist "nur" Silber, da habe ich Unsinn erzählt.
Aber  was ist daran so alt, daß es für moderne Hardware nicht eingesetzt  werden sollte? Weil es keine DC-DC-Technik hat und damit nicht  Haswell-kompatibel ist (zumindest offiziell, laufen wurde es bestimmt  trotzdem)?
Inwiefern sollten demzufolge Netzteile mit der ATX 2.2 Spezifikation nicht mit aktueller Hardware zurechtkommen?

Hier noch ein Link:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Netzt...aswell-geeignet-Leserbrief-der-Woche-1078562/


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2014)

Es geht um Lastverteilung. Die hat sich Seit ATX 2.2 stark geändert.
Heute hast du Systeme die von 40-400 Watt alles durchkauen.
Das gab es früher nicht.
Dazu ist das Netzteil eben älter. Die Werte sind mit Sicherheit nicht mehr die, die es hatte als es neu war.

Ich würde so alte Schinken nicht mehr benutzen. Egal ob sie jetzt 500, 800 oder 1200 Watt haben.


----------



## eXquisite (8. August 2014)

> Aber was ist daran so alt, daß es für moderne Hardware nicht eingesetzt werden sollte?



Eine R9 290X ändert alle 10 Mikrosekunden Takt und Spannung, haben das Karten früher gemacht? Nein.


----------



## 775ocer (8. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht um Lastverteilung. Die hat sich Seit ATX 2.2 stark geändert.
> Heute hast du Systeme die von 40-400 Watt alles durchkauen.
> Das gab es früher nicht.


Ja ok bei 40W wäre es um die Effizienz nicht so gut bestellt, da hast du natürlich recht. Wären ja nur 4% Auslastung.



eXquisite schrieb:


> Eine R9 290X ändert alle 10 Mikrosekunden Takt und Spannung, haben das Karten früher gemacht? Nein.


Soweit ich weiß haben CPU´s sowas gemacht. Dabei erinnere ich mich an die Diskussion mit dem Halt-State (so hieß das glaub ich) bei Sockel A CPU´s, dessen Aktivierung manche Netzteile nicht gut vertrugen, weil sie so oft zwischen verschiedenen Zuständen hin und her schalten mussten.
Deshalb konnte man das deaktivieren.
So neu scheint mir das Prinzip nicht zu sein, allerdings weiß ich nicht, mit welcher Frequenz das damals geschah im Vergleich zu den 100kHz, von denen du sprichst. Mag sein, daß früher zwischen 2 derartigen Schaltvorgängen noch eine kleine Kaffeepause für die Netzteile möglich war.

Ich würde gerne einen Artikel lesen, in dem ausführlich erklärt wird, warum moderne Hardware nicht mehr von von Netzteilen, die maximal die ATX 2.2 Spezifikation besitzen, vernünftig versorgt werden kann. Wenn ich nach praktischen Auswirkungen der Änderung der ATX Spezifikation google, finde ich nichts befriedigendes (außer DC-DC und Haswell). Wer kann mir einen Link dazu geben?


----------



## Philipus II (8. August 2014)

Zu den dynamischen Lasten gibt es derzeit meiner Kenntnis nach keinen guten Artikel. Den meisten Medien ist das einfach zu aufwändig, solchen Details ausführlich nachzugehen. Zudem ist die Leserzahl bei Onlinemedien meist höher, wenn man stattdessen einfach eine weitere Grafikkarte testet. Ein paar Schlüsse kann man aus den Lastanalysen moderner Grafikkarten bei THG ziehen.


----------



## 775ocer (8. August 2014)

Schade. So unwichtig finde ich das Thema gar nicht mal, als daß man das so stiefmütterlich behandeln sollte.
Dann werde ich mir mal die Graka-Tests bei THG reinziehen. Danke Phil für den Hinweis.

Nun mal was anderes:

Wie läßt sich eigentlich der 24-polige Mainboardstecker bei den Seasonic S12II Netzteilen und deren Klonen teilen? 
Weil der 4-polige Abschnitt ist so unglaublich fest am 20-poligen Stecker dran, daß ich ihn nichtmal mit Gewalt abbekommen habe. Normalerweise müsste man den 4-poligen Abschnitt nach unten wegschieben können, weil seitlich wegziehen geht ja nicht. Aber der sitzt so bombenfest und auch die Kabel, die in den Stecker reingehen, sind so starr, daß das ohne rohe Gewalt unmöglich ist. 
Oder gibts da einen Trick, den ich übersehen habe?
Bei anderen 24-poligen Steckern ist das wesentlich eleganter gelöst.


----------



## Philipus II (9. August 2014)

Ich hab mal bei nem Messtechnik-Hersteller ganz lieb angefragt. Wenn die mir die Ausrüstung stellen, zieh ich das mal durch, ok?

Kannst du die vier Pins nicht einfach überstehen lassen? Wenn keine Bauteile im Weg sind, ist das oft die einfachste Lösung.


----------



## NuVirus (9. August 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Bin gerade dabei mich um den PC von Freunden zu kümmern, Problem ist es startet wenn er länger aus war erst nach vielen versuchen den PC zu starten, sonst kein Bild.
> Die Lüfter laufen allerdings also er geht nicht es kommt einfach kein Bild.
> 
> Verbaut ist ein Intel E6400 eine HD3850 P965 MSI Board und ein Be Quiet E5 500W von 2006/2007, ich könnte mir vorstellen dass es am Netzteil liegt kann das sein oder eher unwahrscheinlich.
> ...



Wollte nur kurz informieren, es lag am NT, hatte aber vorher auch die BIOS Batterie getauscht hatte nichts geändert.

Habe ein S7 450W verbaut, falls doch in absehbarer Zeit ein neuer PC gekauft wird oder in den anderen PC der etwas neuer ist und vermutlich ein ARLT Netzteil hat da es ein PC von ARLT ist die Ja auch wenig taugen wenn Ich das richtig mitbekommen habe.


----------



## eXquisite (9. August 2014)

> AW: Allgemeiner Diskussionsthread zu Netzteilen
> Ich hab mal bei nem Messtechnik-Hersteller ganz lieb angefragt. Wenn die mir die Ausrüstung stellen, zieh ich das mal durch, ok?
> 
> Kannst du die vier Pins nicht einfach überstehen lassen? Wenn keine Bauteile im Weg sind, ist das oft die einfachste Lösung.



Kann die Chroma von Listan nicht vielleicht sogar solche Lasten erzeugen? Ich meine die ist doch komplett Automatisch.

Wäre aber echt mal super geil wenn du so einen Test schreiben würdest.


----------



## Philipus II (9. August 2014)

Die Chroma 8000 kann dynamische Lasten erzeugen und ich weiß sogar schon wie. Allerdings könnte ich mit dem jetzigen Wissen nur das TechPowerUp!-Szenario für den Transient Test kopieren. Die Idee ist, sich zunächst mal die realen Stromflüsse bei verschiedenen Komponenten anzuschauen, und dafür eignet sich die Chroma eben nicht. Die Ergebnisse des Artikels zur Lastanalyse könnte man dann natürlich auch für dynamsiche Lasttests nutzen.


----------



## 775ocer (9. August 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich hab mal bei nem Messtechnik-Hersteller ganz lieb angefragt. Wenn die mir die Ausrüstung stellen, zieh ich das mal durch, ok?


 Aber liebend gerne  ! Das wäre ganz toll!


Philipus II schrieb:


> Kannst du die vier Pins nicht einfach überstehen  lassen? Wenn keine Bauteile im Weg sind, ist das oft die einfachste  Lösung.


Ja das könnte ich, ich habe auch einen Adapter von 24-pin auf 20-pin.
Aber es kann doch nicht sein, daß ich bei insgesamt 7 (!!!) Seasonic oder seasonicbasierten Netzteilen, die bei mir hier rumliegen, den Stecker nicht aufgetrennt bekomme.


----------



## dsmbr (10. August 2014)

Enermax Platimax 500W ATX 2.4 oder Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W PCGH-Edition?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (10. August 2014)

dsmbr schrieb:


> Enermax Platimax 500W ATX 2.4 oder Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W PCGH-Edition?



Sind beides Gute Netzteile, da aber SeaSonic seine Netzteile selber fertigt und Enermax bei einem fragwürden Auftragsfertiger (CWT) anfertigen lässt, würde ich in diesem Fall ganz klar zum SeaSonic raten


----------



## eXquisite (10. August 2014)

> Enermax Platimax 500W ATX 2.4 oder Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W PCGH-Edition?



Abwarten, Chiller hat ein Sample vom Platimax und wenn das ordentlich ausschaut dann ist das Platimax eine ernsthafte alternative, leider wird er das Ding wohl erst nach der Gamescom begutachten.


----------



## ActiveX (10. August 2014)

Kurze Frage in die Runde
Weiß man eigentlich schon welche Caps im neuen E10 eingesetzt werden? Es hieß ja das BQ wieder auf Teapo setzt...


----------



## Frosdedje (10. August 2014)

Hat sich jemand FSP Forton/Sources Hyper-Netzteilserie von 500- bis 700W angesehen?
Die angegebenen technischen Sachen wie Effizienz Steckeranzahl schauen zwar nicht schlecht aus (jetzt noch ein review zu 
einer der drei Modelle oder zu der gesamten Serie), aber die +12V-Lastverteilung der Serie hinterlässt mir einen seltsamen Beigeschmack:
Denn die +12V-Leitung teilt sich zwar in zwei Leitungen auf, was jetzt nicht ungewöhnlich ist, der Punkt sind die für FSP-Verhältnisse 
ungewohnt hohen Angaben zur der Stärke der beiden +12V-Leitungen (Beipspiel am 700W mit 2x 35A und 600W mit 2x 30A)

Da war mir klar, dass die Elektronik hier auf denen Fall nicht von FSP Forton/Source (weil die würden bei zwei +12V-Leitungen im Bereich 18-20/22A bleiben)
kommen kann und diese +12V-Verteilung erinnert mehr an die ersten Sirfa/HighPower Direct 12 BR-Serie, aber die fielen als tatsächliche OEMs raus.
Aber dann als ich dann weiter gesucht habe und dann grobe Infos zum OEM gefunden habe, war ich fast von Drehstuhl umgefallen. 


Spoiler



*Andyson!*


----------



## _chiller_ (10. August 2014)

Wtf, wie kann sowas denn passieren? Das ist ja so als wenn CWT plötzlich für Seasonic fertigt


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. August 2014)

Oder CWT für Enermax 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eXquisite (10. August 2014)

> Aber dann als ich dann weiter gesucht habe und dann grobe Infos zum OEM gefunden habe, war ich fast von Drehstuhl umgefallen.



        



> Weiß man eigentlich schon welche Caps im neuen E10 eingesetzt werden? Es hieß ja das BQ wieder auf Teapo setzt...



Teapo SY


----------



## Philipus II (10. August 2014)

Habt ihr da eine offizielle Bestätigung? Ich frage morgen mal schnell bei FSP nach. Zum Platimax gibts Tests in hinreichender Menge. Auch mein Testmuster war schon bei CWT gefertigt und ist derzeit übrigens mein privat-Netzteil . Bezüglich der Restwelligkeit und Spannungsregulation liegt Sea Sonic vorne, Platimax ist leiser und minimal sparsamer.


----------



## eXquisite (10. August 2014)

> Habt ihr da eine offizielle Bestätigung?



Die Bilder von Käseking.



> Bezüglich der Restwelligkeit und Spannungsregulation liegt Sea Sonic vorne, Platimax ist leiser und minimal sparsamer.



Das ist gut zu wissen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. August 2014)

Hey Philip, ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal, du hast den Witz dahinter verstanden


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. August 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Restwelligkeit und Spannungsregulation liegt Sea Sonic vorne



Prima ... Genau das, was ein gutes Netzteil ausmacht 

Gut zu wissen


----------



## Frosdedje (11. August 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage morgen mal schnell bei FSP nach.


Wenn du bereits FSP Forton/Source wegen der Hyper-Serie befragst, hättet du auch die 
Frage stellen können, wie der komplette Trafoaufdruck auf dem Haupttrafo aussieht. 
Und wehe, die Aufschrift fängt mit "211.." an (= Andyson).


----------



## Philipus II (11. August 2014)

Diese Nachfrage würde wohl mit einem Testmuster beantwortet werden^^


----------



## Gast1666645802 (11. August 2014)

Ich weiß ja nicht, warum die Teapo SY jetzt so schlimm sein sollen, denn die sind Long Life. Mittlerweile sollte man eigentlich endlich mal dazu übergehen, die Caps nicht mehr nur nach Hersteller/Label, sondern nach ihrer tatsächlichen Güteklasse zu beurteilen. Man bekommt bei Teapo nämlich mittlerweile auch alles, wofür man bereit ist zu zahlen. Die Bad-Caps-Liste ist reichlich überholungsbedürftig, denn die technische Entwicklung geht nicht nur weiter, sondern die Taiwanesen haben auch ordentlich aufgeholt.

Mein letzter Cap, der abgesaust ist, war übrigens ein Rubicon. Woraus ich ja nun nicht schließen möchte, dass die per se Müll sind. Aber treffen kann es wirklich jeden. 



> Ich frage morgen mal schnell bei FSP nach.


Brauchst Du gar nicht, da würde eh keiner vor September eine Antwort geben. Ihr liegt aber gar nicht so falsch. Nur würde ich Teapo nicht automatisch auf die Billigheimer-Liste setzen. Was im Safety-Lab bei FSP die ATE-, HALT-, Environmental-, Shock-, Torture- und Burn-In Tests besteht, sollte schon halten. So aufwändig, wie die die MTBF für die Bauelemente ermitteln, so sicher kann man am Ende eigentlich fast schon sein. Als erstes fällt sowieso meist der Lüfter aus


----------



## Philipus II (11. August 2014)

Teapo SY sind gehobene Mittelklasse und daher m.E. für Netzteile der gehobenen Mittelklasse überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## poiu (11. August 2014)

Was wollt ihr bei FSP fragen, der eine antwortet richtig zügig


----------



## Gast1666645802 (11. August 2014)

Sehe ich genauso, zudem das E10 ja nicht mit dem P11 konkurrieren soll. Wobei es mir persönlich sogar dort Wurst wäre. 

Ich quäle ja nun wirklich Netzteile mit abartigsten Grafikkarten auch in Langzeittests (mein größter Betriebskostenanteil nach der Labormiete  ) - da ist bisher nichts hochgegangen. Bei billigeren CapXon im Sekundärbereich hätte ich da viel eher Bedenken (ripple), da hatte ich auch schon mal dicke Bäuche.


----------



## poiu (11. August 2014)

@formatC es wird nichts so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird und die BADCaps liste ist auch nur eine nette hilfe mehr nicht, wie viele solcher Listen sind diese A nicht unfehlbat, B von Menschen geschrieben = subjektiv  und C auch nicht immer aktuell.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (11. August 2014)

Mich nervt nur immer dieses pauschale Gebashe. Bei JunFu würde ich ja noch mitgehen, aber Teapo ist ja nun wirklich nicht ehrenrührig 
Nach Rubicon schreien, und nur Billigstpreise zahlen wollen - geht halt nicht. Cost-Down kann man auch dezent machen.


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2014)

Mich stört es viel mehr dass auf der Primärseite immer so ein supertoller Japan Cap verbaut wird und sekundär findet man dann CapXon oder Su'scon gemischt mit JunFun oder sonst was.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (11. August 2014)

Das ärgert mich auch, da der Primärelko bei 230 Volt eh nicht so gestresst wird. Aber das ist halt Marketing. 105° und Japan - geht immer 

Ich wünschte mir eine gute Sekundärseite mit Solids für die Spikes und ausreichend großen Elektrolyten für eine anständige Pufferung/Glättung.


----------



## poiu (11. August 2014)

Ja das finde ich ärgerlich Thermaltake durfte sich da auch was von mir anhören mit Jap Caps Werben und natürlich nur eine dicken verbauen lassen. 

Die muss mal einer nachtesten die habe nmir versprochen entweder full Jap oder Gar keine Wernbung damit,

FormatC hab ich dir das erzählt was ich aus Asien gehört hab  es gibt dort so märkte (Wie Basar) wo man Kiloweise gebrauchte Jap. Eklos & Co erwerben kann zu spottpreisen, mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis wir einen 15 Jahre alte nJap Elko im NT finden  Cost down und so


----------



## Gast1666645802 (11. August 2014)

Du bekommst auch in Indien tonnenweise bereinigte und refurbishte Bauelemente - sortenrein


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2014)

Endlich gibt es das Netzteil als Selbstbaukasten.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (11. August 2014)

Lego Edition FTW 

Steck & Click, tolle Idee ---> Patentamt schließt gleich


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. August 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> @formatC es wird nichts so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird und die BADCaps liste ist auch nur eine nette hilfe mehr nicht, wie viele solcher Listen sind diese A nicht unfehlbat, B von Menschen geschrieben = subjektiv  und C auch nicht immer aktuell.


Die Badcaps Liste ist fast voll fürs Klo, da schlicht veraltet bzw indifferenziert betrachtet.

Sprich: DIe hauen alles in einen Topf, rührens um und schauen, was über bleibt. Und das ist in manchen Fällen einfach gequirlter Unsinn.
Nämlich dann, wenn man von Teapo auf Mobos auf Teapo in PSUs schließt. Und dabei auch noch alle Serien wild durcheinander würfelt...
Und auch LCD-Monitore sind oft unter den Ausfällen, auf die man auch auf die Qualität der Teile schließt...

Die Teapo sind generell gar nicht mal so schlecht. 
Allerdings ist und bleibt die Frage:
Wie verhält sich SZ zu SC und SY.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (11. August 2014)

SY sind als explizit Long Life ausgewiesen, die Güteklasse sollte also stimmen. Wenn man es vergleicht, kosten die auch bei einigen Anbietern etwas mehr.


----------



## ActiveX (11. August 2014)

> Die Teapo sind generell gar nicht mal so schlecht.
> Allerdings ist und bleibt die Frage:
> Wie verhält sich SZ zu SC und SY.



Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen SZ/SC/SY ?
Und wie würdest du Stefan die Teapo SY im neuen E10 bewerten wenn ich mal so fragen darf?

Gruß


----------



## Gast1666645802 (11. August 2014)

ActiveX schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen SZ/SC/SY ?
> Gruß



SC = Low ESR and high frequency (Nichicon PS)
 SZ = Ultra low ESR (Nichicon HM)
SY= Low impedance and long life  (Rubycon YXG, Chemi-con LXV,LXZ, Nichicon PM)

SY ist also ideal für die Ausgangsseite 
ST und TA wären aber von der MTBF noch mal deutlich besser, kosten aber mehr als so macher Nippon-C(r)ap 

Nachtrag:
Für die, die es nicht wissen, ESR steht für Equivalent Series Resistance, das ist der (unerwünschte) Verlustwiderstand.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (12. August 2014)

FormatC schrieb:


> SC = Low ESR and high frequency (Nichicon PS)
> SZ = Ultra low ESR (Nichicon HM)
> SY= Low impedance and long life  (Rubycon YXG, Chemi-con LXV,LXZ, Nichicon PM)
> 
> ...



Ich sehe schon ... Wenn man weiter in die Materie hineinschaut, dann wird die Sache noch komplizierter


----------



## Gast1666645802 (12. August 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon ... Wenn man weiter in die Materie hineinschaut, dann wird die Sache noch komplizierter



Eigentlich nicht, denn man sieht ganz deutlich, ob der Hersteller mitgedacht hat, oder eben auch nicht. 

Ich persönlich habe übrigens nichts gegen eine Sekundärseite mit Taepo SY bis hoch ins High-End, zumal es auch kaum belastbare Erkenntnisse gibt, dass die aktuellen SY wirklich schlechter als Rubicons YXG sind. Hier ist noch viel sentimenatale Altlast im Spiel, weil man sich immer noch an die alten Mainboards mit den Caps aus den Anfangszeiten von Taepo erinnert. Nur dass die aktuellen Caps eben absolut nichts mehr mit diesen ersten Gehversuchen zu tun haben. Nach dem Zusammenschluss von Taepo mit G-Luxon 2005 hat sich wirklich Vieles zum Positiven geändert. Wenn man dann noch clever einen oder mehere Solids für die hässlichen Spikes an der richtigen Stelle platziert, dann ist das Leben wieder in geregelten Bahnen.

Die Leute sollten sich mal eher Gedanken über die Lüfter oder den Maintransformer machen. Erstere gehen nämlich meist als erste kaputt und letzterer wird oft genug viel heiß, weil die Lüfterregelung nur an die MOSFETs denkt. Und bei so manchem Netzteil, bei dem die Reviewer das Fehlen einer OTP bemängeln, hat ein findiger Ingenieur diese lediglich unsichtbar für Laien in den Transformator verlagert, wo sie durchaus auch einen Sinn ergibt. Ergo: es wird oft viel zu viel gequirltes Dickdarmendprodukt geschrieben und Stimmung gemacht, während so manches ernsthafte Problem noch nicht mal im Ansatz erkannt und kritisiert wird. Die Caps-Geschichten sind oft genug in den Reviews völlig überbewertet. 

Fast alle Reviews sind mir eh zu Chroma-lastig, denn diese ganze Anhäufung von oft viel zu statischen Messszenarien geht auf den meisten Gebieten meilenweit an der Praxis vorbei. Ein Grund mehr für mich, keine PSU-Reviews mehr zu schreiben, denn die Leser glauben ja eh nur, was die Chroma ausspuckt. Jeder noch so sauber recherchierte Test ist dem Otto-Normalleser sofort suspekt, wenn nicht mindestens 20 mal der Begriff "unsere Chroma" auftaucht. Dumm nur, dass eigentlich gar keiner eine hat und auch nur bei Firma A oder B betteln gehen muss. In solche Abhängigkeiten würde ich mich schon aus persönlichen Gründen nie begeben wollen


----------



## eXquisite (12. August 2014)

> Ich persönlich habe übrigens nichts gegen eine Sekundärseite mit Taepo SY bis hoch ins High-End



Ich auch nicht, und wenn das E10 noch bessere Ripple Werte abliefert das ist das Ding ja DAS Netzteil, dann ist das DPP quasi überflüssig^^

Seid ihr von THW auf der Gamescom?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (12. August 2014)

> Seid ihr von THW auf der Gamescom?


Ich nicht, Köln tu ich mir wirklich nicht mehr an. 
Aber die Newsler sind ja da, das reicht. Einer muss ja arbeiten 

Ihr dürft Euch aber schon mal auf den Tech-Blog von BQ freuen, der demnächst kommt. Da wird auch das E10 sehr transparent vorgestellt - von der Idee bis hin zur Massenproduktion. Wenn alle so viel Transparenz zeigen würden, dann wäre mir persönlich wesentlich wohler. Aber auch wenn ich kein BQ-Mitarbeiter bin - mehr darf ich dazu nicht spoilern, denn ein wenig Spannung muss ja erhalten werden


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2014)

Und wann kommt der Blog?
Oder ist das auch geheim?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (12. August 2014)

Punktlich zum E10 Launch...

Ich weiß offiziell von nichts 
Aber die Fotos sind geil


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2014)

Alles klar. Dann werde ich vermehrt mal schauen wenn das E10 startet.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (12. August 2014)

FormatC schrieb:


> Die Leute sollten sich mal eher Gedanken über die Lüfter oder den Maintransformer machen. Erstere gehen nämlich meist als erste kaputt und letzterer wird oft genug viel heiß, weil die Lüfterregelung nur an die MOSFETs denkt.



Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass die SeaSonic Netzteile genau aus diesem Grund zu aggressiv auf Kühlung setzten und daher so laut unter Last werden.

Aber wenn du sagst die Chroma Test´s sind weit entfernt von der Realität, was selbstverständlich einleuchtend ist, wie willst du dann ein Netzteil unter verschiedenen Lastsituation genau überwachen ... Zwecks Ripple/Noise und evtl Crossload Verhalten ???
Ich denke an einer Teststation lässt sich das doch viel besser Simulieren und sind wir mal ehrlich, die Chroma ist sicherlich nur so gut, wie sein Bediener ... Ich bin mir sicher (leider kenne ich mich mit solchen Geräten nicht aus und muss daher raten), in den richtigen Händen, können auch realitätsnahe Testszenarien programmiert werden, welche dann aussagekräftiger sind, als statische Lasten, die in der Realität nicht auftreten ?!


----------



## _chiller_ (12. August 2014)

Ich persönlich freue mich auf eventuelle Chromatests in Zukunft  Die ermittelten Werte dürften wesentlich anschaulicher sein als das was ich jetzt mache mit Schätzeisen und Multimeter.


----------



## poiu (12. August 2014)

anschaulicher hahaha viel spaß beim rumfummeln

@SnakeByte0815

jedes Equipment ist nur so gut wie sein Bediener  automatisches equipment verleitet leider beim personal zu sparen 


Die chroma ist eher Laborbedienungen und das ist so wie Theorie und Praixis  schlimmer ist doch eher 80 Plus das ist sogar noch unrealistischer als alles andere und daran werden die Netzteile ausgelegt damit diese das siegel tragen die belastung der einzelnen Rails ist aber inder realität doch stark schwankend


----------



## Philipus II (12. August 2014)

Die Arbeit, die man sich bei der automatischen Chroma am Gerät spart, hat man vorher beim Vorbereiten der Lastprogramme. Wirklich nützlich ist die Automatisierung daher nur, wenn man mehrere Netzteile des gleichen Typs testen will oder nur sehr wenig Zeit an der Teststation zur Verfügung hat.

Ich bastle hier übrigens gerade an dynamischen Lasten. Das Hauptproblem ist, dass es abseits der Intel Vorgaben, der beiden TechPowerUp!-Szenarios und der THG-Lastwechsel für Grafikkarten kaum Vorbilder für die Simulation gibt. Wenn aber ales gut gibt, kommen von mir ab Oktober dynamische Lasttests.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (12. August 2014)

> Ich bastle hier übrigens gerade an dynamischen Lasten.


Vergiss dabei aber nicht, dass diese Lastwechsel meist schneller sind, als die Netzteile überhaupt die Elkos füttern können. Du wirst bei 1 ms und für Detailanalysen sogar noch wesentlich höher auflösen müssen.

Außerdem müsstest Du für jede Netzteilleistung die passende(n) Grafikkarte(n) stes und ständig zur Hand haben, die dann einzeln oder zusammen als Referenz reproduzierbare Lasten erzeugen. Mit künstlich simulierten Spitzen kommst Du kaum hin, denn die Karten schalten in Intervallen von unter 10 Mikrosekunden. Das kann man so kaum simulieren, hier werden also 8-10 ausgesuchte Grafikkarten fällig. Du brauchst zudem gute AC/DC Stromzangenadapter, die mindestens 120 KHz schaffen und ohne Bereichsumschaltung von unter 100mA bis über 20/40A brauchbare Werte liefern und dazu ein oder zwei Multichannel-Oszi(s) mit Speicher- und Fernsteuerfunktion. Das kostet leider richtig viel Kohle und die Auswahl an passenden Anbietern ist leider sehr begrenzt. So gern ich für einfachere Sachen auch auf Voltcraft & Co. zurückgreife - hier musst Du wirklich Labortechnik nutzen. Mit Baumarktware geht da nichts. Den Zahn habe ich mir schon vor 2 Jahren ziehen lassen müssen. Nach einigen Tests habe ich zudem nur einen passenden Stromzangenadapter gefunden, der das wirklich auch kann. Und Du brauchst derer 3 oder 4. Oszillographenmessungen sind nicht ganz ohne und unproblematisch. Das geht von unterschiedlichen Potentialen bis hin zu Phasenverschiebungen zwischen Strom- und Spannungsmessung, weil die Elektronik der Adapter auch verzögert ausgibt.


----------



## Philipus II (12. August 2014)

Ich habe mal bezüglich geeigneter Hardware ähnlich deinem Setup angefragt, das wird aber nicht im leistbaren Rahmen sein. Als Grafikkartenredakteur hätte man da wohl bessere Chancen als als Netzteil-Tester.

Los geht es daher mit synthetischen Chroma-Tests. Die Chroma-Lastmodule können immerhin 10 A/μs Lastwechsel und 1 ms Zeitdauer. Mal schaun, ob da was sinnvolles rauskommt. Derzeit ist das noch eher ein Alfa-Test.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. August 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> ein Alfa-Test.


 Seit wann testest du (mit) Autos??


----------



## Philipus II (12. August 2014)

denk dir ein ph


----------



## Gast1666645802 (12. August 2014)

> Als Grafikkartenredakteur hätte man da wohl bessere Chancen als als Netzteil-Tester.


Auch dann nicht. Vergiss nicht, dass ich aus der Industrie komme und nicht nur als Redakteur arbeite bzw. eben auch als solcher den nordamerikanischen Markt bedienen kann. Da lässt sich vieles einfacher organisieren und querfinanzieren. Glücksfall.

1 ms? Das ist immer noch 100 Mal langsamer als die Grafikkarten, aber wenigstens mal ein Anfang. Nur wirklich real ist das auch noch nicht. Ich habe selbst mal mit der Chroma rumgespielt, aber etwas wirklich Vergleichbares mit derartig zufällig auftretenden Spikes bekommst Du kaum hin. Die Range ist so extrem. Die HIS R9 290X IceQ mit AIO-Kühler alterniert z.B. zwischen 38 Watt und 459 Watt, da wird einem geradezu schlecht. Diese Lastwechsel hast Du alle unterhalb einer Millisekunde, wenn die Situation ganz beschissen ist. Dann verschiebt sich die Last auch noch ständig vom PEG zum PCI-E und umgekehrt. Das ist doch völlig gaga.

Ich habe hier ein Mainboard, dass ich mit 4 Grafikkarten gleichzeitig betreiben kann. Ich benutze meist vier vorher ausgemessene Karten, die je nach Testprogramm ca. 25/50, 100/125, 150/175, 200/250 bzw. 400/450 Watt verkonsumieren. Jede Karte lässt sich einzeln den jeweiligen Stressprogrammen einzeln zuweisen, so dass man recht gut abgestufte Lasten hinbekommt. Oder mann nimmt der größen Klopper und kalibriert die Last je nach Bedarf. Allerdings dauert das exakte Ausmessen dann immer ewig. Was ich damit sagen will: es gibt aktuell keine Patentlösung und es wird sich mit jeder echt neuen Grafikkartengeneration eh auch wieder ändern.

Kleiner Tipp:
Wenn man extrem hochauflösend misst, kann man sogar den Ladezustand der Caps analysieren. Auch wenn ein gutes Netzteil dann am Schätzeisen exakt 12 Volt liefert - das schwankt richtig extrem, je genauer man auflöst. Man kann sogar sehen, wann ein Spike den Cap ausgenuckelt hat und wie die PSU nachpumpt. Schlimm wird es dann, wenn der nächste Spike zu früh eintrifft. Dann geht selbst bei einem 1200 Watt P10 die Spannung mal bis auf fest 10 Volt runter - extrem kurzzeitig natürlich. Beim so tollen Platimax habe ich sogar Werte um 9.4 Volt gemessen - dann lässt allerdings das Mainboard die Notbremse raus und die PSU abschalten. Die UVP spricht da noch lange nicht an, weil die für sowas viel zu träge ist. Das Platimax hat schlicht und ergreifend unzweckmäßig dimensionierte Caps. Ich bekomme mit dem P10 zwei R9 295X2 sogar im "multi"-Rail Betrieb stabil zum Laufen, das Platimax schafft noch nicht mal eine. Wenn man den CWT-Knödel selbst etwas modfiziert, kann er es dann plötzlich auch


----------



## Philipus II (12. August 2014)

Naja, ich habe immerhin zwei große deutsche Medien im Rücken und hätte bei Bedarf noch die Möglichkeit, bei einer recht bekannten US-Seite als Gast-Autor zu posten. Die Leserzahlen sind weniger das Problem. Nur mit den Finanz-Mitteln schauts schlecht aus. Und die Zeit ist auch immer knapp, sollte mich lieber um meine Master-Arbeit kümemrn und Bewerbungen schreiben

Dass die aktuellen Grafikarten weit jenseits der ATX-Norm liegen ist mir inzwischen auch aufgefallen.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (12. August 2014)

> Naja, ich habe immerhin zwei große deutsche Medien im Rücken und hätte  bei Bedarf noch die Möglichkeit, bei einer recht bekannten US-Seite als  Gast-Autor zu posten


So hart es klingt, deutsche Medien interessieren keinen. Dazu ist unser Markt hier schlicht zu unbedeutend. Das musste ich mir leider auch schon anhören. Und während sich hier die Redaktionen oft um Samples prügeln und die Teile fast immer in Rotation nacheinander testen müssen, haben internationele Redaktionen für andere Märkte absolute Fettlebe. Die Sample-Zahlen der jeweiligen Unternehmen in einem bestimmten Markt richten sich nun mal fast immer nach den eigenen Umsatzzahlen. Und da ist DE unter ferner liefen. Wenn ich mir meine Sachen nicht direkt aus Asien besorgen könnte, würde mir sicher die Hälfte aller Artikel fehlen bzw. es wäre erst später möglich zu testen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. August 2014)

Rein Theoretisch wäre doch das 650W Silverstone Zeus ganz nett für solche Karten, oder?
Da sind einige 4700µF/16V Caps drin. Und überhaupt sind manche ältere Teile recht zugepflastert mit Caps, wohingegen man bei manchen 1200W Geräten 3x3300µF/16V Caps vorfindet...


----------



## poiu (12. August 2014)

danke  jetzt weiß ich wieder warum ich seit über einer Dekade dieses Schmierblatt nicht mehr lese

Video: Höllenmaschine 6 - Das Höllen-Netzteil - Spezial - PC-WELT

einfach *facePlam*

PS nein ich meine nicht das 600W NT für den Öko PC für Hippies mit gelben Punkt


PPS soweit mir bekannt sidn sample kein Problem, kann ich mir ein Haus drauß bauen Redaktuere sidn meistens das Problem das Personal


----------



## Gobbel (12. August 2014)

> Die Leserzahlen sind weniger das Problem. Nur mit den Finanz-Mitteln schauts schlecht aus.



Die Aussage steht in krassem Wiederspruch zu sich selbst!

Viele Leser -> Viele Abrufe -> Viel Geld.

Muss man einfach mal auch ehrlich sein und sagen. Netzteile interessieren die Leute einfach wenig. 
Deshalb sind die Leserzahlen in Relation gesehen wohl in der Regel eher gering.


----------



## poiu (12. August 2014)

haha joop hoher aufwand => interessiert kein schwein


----------



## Philipus II (12. August 2014)

Das war ein bisschen anders gemeint. Die beiden Medien (PCGH und ComputerBase), für die ich als freier Mitarbeiter tätig bin, haben hohe Leserzahlen und werden daher im Schnitt gut von Herstellern mit Testmustern, NDA-Infos etc. unterstützt. Trotzdem schaut es sehr schlecht damit aus, für mehrere Tausend Euro Technik zu kaufen.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (12. August 2014)

> Da sind einige 4700µF/16V Caps drin.


Kapazität ist nicht alles 

Ich lese z.B. ganz gern Netzteilreviews. 50% wegen meines Informationsbedürfnisses und 50% wegen des zudem meist sehr hohen Unterhaltungsfaktors. 
Das verschiebt sich, je nach Seite, von links nach rechts oder andersrum


----------



## poiu (12. August 2014)

PCGH hohe leserzahlen 2002 ja  



IVW - Informationsgemeinschaft zur Feststellung der Verbreitung von Werbeträgern e.V. 

bis auf c´t und Computerbild sind die ganzen print so abgesoffen


----------



## Gobbel (12. August 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Das war ein bisschen anders gemeint. Die beiden Medien (PCGH und ComputerBase), für die ich als freier Mitarbeiter tätig bin, haben hohe Leserzahlen und werden daher im Schnitt gut von Herstellern mit Testmustern, NDA-Infos etc. unterstützt. Trotzdem schaut es sehr schlecht damit aus, für mehrere Tausend Euro Technik zu kaufen.



Wieso anders gemeint. Es steht doch wieder das Gleiche da. 

Mag sein dass die Medien "groß" sind, was immer das bedeutet mag. 
Aber die Netzteil-Tests interessieren kein Schwein, daher gibt's dafür auch dann kein Geld. 

Die Medien interessiert doch eh nur noch Reichweite, egal wie!
Bestes Beispiel für mich sind da die Print-Magazine im Netz (Chip,PC-Welt....) Keine Ahnung von nix, irgend ein Müll posten und irgendwie versuchen auf Reichweite zu kommen und Kohle zu scheffeln. 

Nettes Video dazu gerade auf Facebook hin geschmissen bekommen!

Video: Höllenmaschine 6 - Das Höllen-Netzteil - Spezial - PC-WELT

180 A auf 12V, Wirkungsgrad = Das was von 1500 Watt Ausgangsleistung am Ende raus kommt usw.


----------



## poiu (12. August 2014)

Hihi das video hier auch grad gepostet herrlich  

sonst dito


----------



## Gobbel (12. August 2014)

Ja vermutlich auch bei Facebook Enermax geliked ^^ Ein großer Fehler, wenn man dafür so was aufgetischt bekommen xD


----------



## poiu (12. August 2014)

verdamt erwischt  ich werde aber immer genötigt likes zu vergeben bei FB


----------



## Gobbel (12. August 2014)

Ich habs freiwillig gemacht ... Das ist noch schlimmer !


----------



## Gast1666645802 (12. August 2014)

Schäm dich!!!!


----------



## Gobbel (12. August 2014)

> Die beiden Medien (PCGH und ComputerBase), für die ich als freier Mitarbeiter tätig bin



Machst du dann bei PCGH auch "PCGH in Gefahr! Uns ist ein Netzteil explodiert" oder "Single-Rail, Vorsicht Lebensgefahr" 
Sachen, damit wieder mal paar gute "Bild" Artikel kommen ?


----------



## Teutonnen (12. August 2014)

Gobbel schrieb:


> Video: Höllenmaschine 6 - Das Höllen-Netzteil - Spezial - PC-WELT



Als das Paket geöffnet wurde und ich 1500W lesen konnte, hab ich das Viedo wieder ausgemacht.


----------



## Gobbel (12. August 2014)

Ausgemacht, dann hast du das beste aber verpasst !!!! 

Den Stoff musst du dir rein ziehen, danach 

besonders geil find ich auch 600 Watt Netzteil für unseren "Öko-PC" ....


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (12. August 2014)

Also ich habe ein Platinium zertifiziertes NT. 
Edit: "desto höher läuft dann auch die Lüfterdrehzahl" Kann der über haupt ansatzweise Deutsch?


----------



## poiu (12. August 2014)

ja weiter schauen das video ist so fremdschäm  

öko PC Pfiff da nimmt man nenn Pico, 300W ATX, SFX oder SchlagMichTot aber kein 600W 

@willNamennichtnennen Platin NT hab ich hier zuhauf, mir wäre ein Barren Platin lieber


----------



## Gast1666645802 (12. August 2014)

Es geht auch ohne Knall 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucwAvSGCNUg


----------



## poiu (12. August 2014)

Wat den ndas für eine Marketing Video


----------



## Gobbel (12. August 2014)

FormatC schrieb:


> Es geht auch ohne Knall
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucwAvSGCNUg


 
MUAHAHAHAH Powerzone !!!

Sind das die Chormas oder das Powerzone was da man da hört 

2 R295+CPU ziehen übrigens unter Vollast mehr als 1000 Watt. CPU wohl im Idle oder was ? 

Auch ein sehr peinliches Video, nicht so gut wie oben aber kommt fast dran!


----------



## poiu (12. August 2014)

würde auf letzteres tippen


----------



## Gast1666645802 (12. August 2014)

Die zwei AMD-Grafikkarten, die unter Volllast hyperventilieren  Im Raum waren knapp 30°C

Es war eigentlich eine Schnapsidee, das zu testen. Komischerweise kann das 1000W Powerzone mehr, als das Platiknacks mit 1200W. Eine einzige von den Karten hat mir zudem zwei Corsair AX860i geschrottet. 

BTW: 
Die 295X2 zieht unter Volllast keine 500 Watt, es sei denn, man hebt das Power-Target an. Ich muss jedes mal über die tollen "Messungen" mit 500 Watt++ lachen. Ist technisch gar nicht nicht möglich. Wir haben mit der Chroma gegengemessen. Ich komme mit meinem Oszi auf 450 Watt max, die Chroma nach Abzug der  Netzteilverluste auf den gleichen Wert. Die Herren Reviewer sollten einfach mal ordentlich messen.


----------



## Gobbel (12. August 2014)

> Also ich habe ein Platinium zertifiziertes NT.



hahah JO stimmt, das 1500 Platimax ist überhaupt nicht Platin Zertifiziert, es ist nicht mal 80 Plus, da es nur 230V Only ist xD

GEIL !!!


----------



## poiu (12. August 2014)

was war da als CPU ein AM1 im Idle


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (12. August 2014)

Mit Platinium hab eher seine Aussprache gemeint (statt Platinum).


----------



## Gobbel (12. August 2014)

Na ja sind wir nicht so böse. Das Powerzone schafft an die 1000 Watt als 1000 Watt Netzteil. Das ist ja immerhin schon mal eine Leistung xD


----------



## Gast1666645802 (12. August 2014)

Es schafft sogar über 1100 Watt sekundärseitig, immerhin. Das war einfach mal ein Versuch. 
Aber: es kann die Peaks ab, die manche der hochgelobten Platinum- und Gold-Boliden voll versemmeln.

Ich mag es auch nicht sonderlich, aber es tut wenigstens, was es soll.


----------



## Gobbel (12. August 2014)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> Mit Platinium hab eher seine Aussprache gemeint (statt Platinum).


 
heheh ok, aber das machts nicht besser, das Ding ist kein Platinum, es ist nicht mal nen Bronze. Es ist ist einfach "nichts". ^^


----------



## poiu (12. August 2014)

du hast immer noch nicht geantwortet was das so laut ist in dem Video die Chroma, die 295 oder wird das vom Powerzone alles übertönt 

ach 1000W das schafft mein Föhn auch und mein LC Power 1000W schafft sogar 1300W, okay mit 10V@12V Leitung


----------



## Gast1666645802 (12. August 2014)

> du hast immer noch nicht geantwortet


Doch, habe ich, blätter halt mal zurück 

Die Chroma war aber auch ein echter Lärmbolzen. Nach den zwei Grafikkarten.


----------



## Gobbel (12. August 2014)

> Ich komme mit meinem Oszi auf 450 Watt max, die Chroma nach Abzug der Netzteilverluste auf den gleichen Wert. Die Herren Reviewer sollten einfach mal ordentlich messen.



Wattmeter zeigt 1050-1070. Effizenz Powerzone 100% sagen wir mal großzügig 88 % macht. 1050 ~ 1070 * 0,88 = 924 ~ 941Watt gezogen

Max 900 Watt die Grafikkarten und 25 bis 41 Watt etwa das komplette restliche System unter Volllast? 
Was war für ne CPU drin. Pentium Aniversary Edition?

Entweder sie brauchen sogar weniger als 450 Watt oder die Messung stimmt genauso wenig!
Oder das bq Propaganda Video ist einfach mal ein wenig getürkt, denn dort steht ja "Over one hour stable loop with full load"...


----------



## Gast1666645802 (13. August 2014)

> Entweder sie brauchen sogar weniger als 450 Watt oder die Messung stimmt genauso wenig!


100% gaming load sind nicht gleich 100% torture. Knapp 428 Watt braucht die Karte beim Gaming-Loop, der auch ordentlich Spikes erzeugt, was ja der eigentliche Sinn der Übung war. Die 450 Watt sind die theoretische und auch praktisch erreichbare Obergrenze, die AMD so festgelegt hat. Beim Stresstest siehst Du ja auch (eine Seite weiter blättern), dass es dann kaum noch Spikes gibt. Trotzdem bleibt die Karte exakt dort, wo sie AMD platziert hat. Wenn man ihnen sonst nicht trauen kann, die TDP Grenzen hat AMD (zumindest bei den Referenzdesigns) richtig gut im Griff. 

Messungen

System war ein normaler Core i5, dessen Last bei ca. 60% lag. Ca. 75-80 Watt für einen i5, Mainboard, RAM und SSD sind völlig ok. Und nein, es ist kein BQ Propagandavideo, sondern nur einer von vielen Versuchen, der komischerweise und wider Erwartens funktioniert hat (Spitze bei 1100 Watt primär). Im Torture stehen auf der Chroma dann schon noch ein paar Watt mehr und ich verbitte mir, dass Du mir getürkte Videos unterstellst. Das habe ich nun weiß Gott nicht nötig. Aber auch das lief klaglos, nur war es mangels Spikes gar nicht Sinn der Übung.

Das Powerzone schaltet erst bei mehr als 10% Überlast ab und die bezieht sich ja bekanntemaßen auf die Sekundärseite. Es ging lediglich darum herauszufinden, dass so tolle 80+ Edelmetall-Zertifkate nichts über die eigentliche, praktische Nutzbarkeit von Netzteilen aussagen. Das Powerzone würde ich mir nicht mal geschenkt in den eigenen PC bauen, aber - das muss man zur Ehrenrettung sagen - es hat als eines der wenigen funktioniert. Das Corsair AX1200i schafft zwar im Gegensatz zum AX860i eine der Karten ohne abzusterben, aber eine zweite Karte geht auch nicht. Und dann vergleiche mal Preise und Zertifikate. Um mehr gings auch gar nicht und ich bin wirklich froh, dass ich keine PSUs mehr testen muss. Es ist wirklich undankbar.


----------



## poiu (13. August 2014)

Man hat mir gestern das Video geschickt 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAQR9CXHujk

aber ich warne vor akuten Hirnkrämpfen, spullt am besten zu min 4:15 vor


----------



## Gast1666645802 (13. August 2014)

OMG, was ist denn das für ein Willi? Weiß nach fast 5 Minuten nicht mal mehr, wie das Netzteil heißt, das er hier bewirbt. Krasse Sch..sse.

Aber danke, Du hast mir damit mein zweites Frühstück geretet. Typen gibts... Fremdschämen ist scheinbar voll im Trend.


----------



## Philipus II (13. August 2014)

Nachdem es hier zwischendurch mal angesprochen wurde: Die Liste von realhardtechx ist bezüglich des FSP Hyper definitiv falsch. Ich habe soeben Rücksprache mit FSP gehalten, die Serie wird (wie alle Endkundenprodukte) selbst gefertigt. FSP verkauft also keine Andyson-Technik.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (13. August 2014)

Warum auch sollte FSP bei Andyson fertigen lassen? Die haben angeblich eh Überkapazität in China. Es gibt aber aktuell wohl jede Menge Absprachen zwischen den Mitbewerbern, was die Baulementezulieferer betrifft und es sollte mich nicht wundern, wenn Firmen z.B. "Einkaufsgenossenschaften" bilden, um preiswerter einzukaufen und auf Mengenrabatte setzen können. Dann findest Du einen bestimmten Trafo gleich bei mehreren Herstellern wieder. Darauf würde ich mich also nicht mehr verlassen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (13. August 2014)

SnakeByte schrieb:


> FormatC schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schade, das darauf bisher noch keiner eingegangen ist  ... Das würde mich mal echt interessieren ...


----------



## ebastler (13. August 2014)

Ich bau grad als Regelung für einen Gaslaser eine dicke Konstantstromquelle mit einem IGBT Brick. Die sollte, mit entsprechendem Lüfter, etliche hundert Watt abführen können. Lasttests auf einer Schiene kann ich damit recht gut machen... Macht so was Sinn?


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Schade, das darauf bisher noch keiner eingegangen ist  ... Das würde mich mal echt interessieren ...



Liegt vielleicht auch daran dass Seasonic die Haltbarkeit der Caps nur bei 30° verwirklichen kann und daher darauf achtet dass die Temperatur im Netzteil nicht höher ist.


----------



## Philipus II (13. August 2014)

*vor Freunde vor dem Rechner tanz*
Ich habe gerade die Rückmeldung eines Messtechnik-Herstellers erhalten. Schaut so aus, als würde da was gehen...


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2014)

Das freut mich für dich.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (13. August 2014)

Gratulation! 

Sponsoren für Technik weit oberhalb der 5000-Euro-Grenze sind leider wirklich rar gesät. 
Denn genau darauf wird es ja wohl hinauslaufen, da professionelle Technik sündhaft teuer ist.
Allein mit einem brauchbaren Mehrkanal-Speicheroszi und ein paar guten Stromzangen + Tastteiler bist Du schnell über 7000 Euro.


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2014)

Einfach mal ein Kickstarter Projekt anlaufen lassen.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (13. August 2014)

Die Idee hätte ich früher haben müssen, dann wäre vieles einfacher gewesen.  

Aber mit den richtigen Partnern im Boot gibt es auch viele Synergien, denn es ist ja nicht so, dass man gar nichts mit einbringt. 
Feedback und Vorschläge gehen im Umkehrschluss auch in die Produktentwicklung mit ein, so dass beide Seiten was davon haben.


----------



## Frosdedje (13. August 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe soeben Rücksprache mit FSP gehalten, die Serie wird (wie alle Endkundenprodukte) selbst gefertigt.


Da bin ich aber erleichtert (hätte ansonsten einen ziemlichen Beigeschmack gehabt).
Aber gibt es, falls überhaupt angefragt, Infos ob FSP für die Hyper-Serie eine bestehende Netzteilserie als 
Elektronikbasis nimmt (wenn möglich, welche Serie) oder ob dafür eine ganz neue entwickelt wurde?


----------



## Philipus II (13. August 2014)

Nachdem ich zur Hyper-Serie aktuell nichts in Arbeit habe und das Netzteil auch nicht für die nächste Runde einplane, habe ich keine weiteren Fragen gestellt. Eine komplett eigenständige Serie halte ich aber für ausgeschlossen. Zum Hexa+ kommt demnächst ein Review.


----------



## poiu (15. August 2014)

irgendwie häufen sich Probleme mit dem CS550M und es scheint ganz und gar nciht dem 450M zu entsprehcen!

500/550-Watt-Netzteile im Test - Seite 2 - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Grestorn (15. August 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich (noch) Netzteile, die eine Übersicht über die Leistungsabgabe (z.B. per USB und auszuwerten per Software) bieten? Oder gar Motherboards, die so etwas integriert haben (wobei das wenig Sinn macht, wenn nicht auch die GPU Anschlüsse mit überwacht werden). 

Ich weiß, dass es solche Netzteile gab, aber die scheinen wieder vom Markt verschwunden zu sein. Zu ungenau? Nicht angenommen vom Markt?


----------



## poiu (15. August 2014)

Natülich gibts die bzw es komme nwelche Corsair AXi und HXi Serie, Thermaltek Toughpower DPS G Seire, Enermax  "Digifanless" und das "Digisilence".

aber ehrlich hab grade eiens hier, die falle nunter wer viel misst der misst viel Mist

Spannungen, Vebrraucht alles Pi mal Daumen  

einzigeb rauchbare ist die lüftersteuerung des NT lüfters und die NEtzteil temperatur, aber naja


----------



## Grestorn (15. August 2014)

Danke. Ich hab keines mehr gefunden, aber schön zu wissen, dass die noch auf dem Markt sind. Über die Sinnhaftigkeit lässt sich trefflich streiten. Die Genauigkeit ist so eine Sache, aber eine gewisse Aussage bekommt man doch. 

Und ich bin nun mal ein Spielkind, was diese Sachen angeht


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> irgendwie häufen sich Probleme mit dem CS550M und es scheint ganz und gar nciht dem 450M zu entsprehcen!
> 
> 500/550-Watt-Netzteile im Test - Seite 2 - ComputerBase Forum


 
Hört sich ja nicht gut an.
Offenbar eine große Serienstreuung was nicht sein darf.
Daher fällt das Corsair erst mal wieder raus. Das 450er Modell ist sowieso nicht empfehlenswert weils zu wenig PCIe Stecker hat.


----------



## poiu (15. August 2014)

Auf der GamesCom hab ich nicht nur Cosplay fotografiert 

https://www.facebook.com/PoiuReviews

sondern es gab auch hier und da was zu sehen nee Radeon HD285 da einen neuen Kühler von LC Power hier aber am besten ist das LC Power eine nauf Cougar macht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> aber am besten ist das LC Power eine nauf Cougar macht


 
Ist der Einschalter beim LC Power auch beleuchtet?


----------



## poiu (15. August 2014)

ui das war bei Cougar ja schnell weg, das weiß kaum jemand aber das war RMA Grund nummer 1 musste später sowieos weg wegen denn ErP lol 6 Richtlinien


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. August 2014)

Och, lass LC mal machen. _ICH_ sehe da helles Licht am Ende des Tunnels, die scheinen sich zu machen.


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2014)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> _ICH_ sehe da helles Licht am Ende des Tunnels, die scheinen sich zu machen.


 
Meinst du einen Lichtblitz?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. August 2014)

Wenn du das so kritisch siehst, empfehle ich: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal ganz im Ernst: Ich habe die Hoffnung, dass sich da langsam etwas tut. Die "Goldenen" von LC waren ja schon mal nicht allzu schlecht...


----------



## poiu (15. August 2014)

ja klar ich befürworte das 100% wenn sich einer bessert  und das tun die schon seit Jahren stetig

ich finde das zB echt interessant 

LC-Power LC-1500Smi silber, Mini-ITX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

hab ich Vorort gesehen voll Alu, Verarbeitung könnte besser sein aber dafür kostet das nur einen Bruchteil von einem LianLi


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2014)

Warten wir ab was da kommt.
Vielleicht hat schon einer ein Test Sample nur erzählt er es nicht.


----------



## poiu (15. August 2014)

ich nein kein testsample, das hab ich selsbt erst gestern auf der Messe gesehen


----------



## _chiller_ (15. August 2014)

Konntest du schon was über die technischen Daten des Netzteils erfahren?


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Konntest du schon was über die technischen Daten des Netzteils erfahren?


 
Er hat die LC Power Leute mit Antec Netzteillüftern gefoltert.


----------



## Frosdedje (15. August 2014)

Zu dem präsentierten, neuen LC-Power-Teil:
Was stand auf dem Seitenaufkleber des präsentierten Ausstellungs-Samples?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (15. August 2014)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Zu dem präsentierten, neuen LC-Power-Teil:
> Was stand auf dem Seitenaufkleber des präsentierten Ausstellungs-Samples?



Made in China


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. August 2014)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich (noch) Netzteile, die eine Übersicht über die Leistungsabgabe (z.B. per USB und auszuwerten per Software) bieten? Oder gar Motherboards, die so etwas integriert haben (wobei das wenig Sinn macht, wenn nicht auch die GPU Anschlüsse mit überwacht werden).
> 
> Ich weiß, dass es solche Netzteile gab, aber die scheinen wieder vom Markt verschwunden zu sein. Zu ungenau? Nicht angenommen vom Markt?


 
Die Digi DSP Teile solltest momentan meiden. Die sind noch nicht wirklich reif.
Aussage eines Technikers ist, dass der Regelkreis davon deutlich langsamer agiert als bei 'analogen Geräten'. Sprich: bei Lastschwankungen regeln diese Teile langsamer nach als konventionelle analoge Geräte...


----------



## ebastler (15. August 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die Digi DSP Teile solltest momentan meiden. Die sind noch nicht wirklich reif.
> Aussage eines Technikers ist, dass der Regelkreis davon deutlich langsamer agiert als bei 'analogen Geräten'. Sprich: bei Lastschwankungen regeln diese Teile langsamer nach als konventionelle analoge Geräte...


 
Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, warum man da volldigitale Regelung macht...
Analoge Regelung, zusätzlich digital überwacht, wäre schnell und zuverlässig wie bisher, aber flexibel wie eine digitale, mit all deren Features...


----------



## Olstyle (15. August 2014)

Ich würde auf den Preis tippen .


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. August 2014)

Schau dir die Preise von den teilen mal an. Ob ich jetzt 170€ für 750W bezahle, oder dann z.B. 200 macht den Braten auch nicht mehr fett. Wenn ich ein System kaufe, dass 750W benötigt, dann fallen 30€ "unter ferner liefen" (_*persönliche Meinung!*_).


(Hab als Referenzpreis das Corsair 760 AXi genommen, nur so zur Info.)


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. August 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, warum man da volldigitale Regelung macht...
> Analoge Regelung, zusätzlich digital überwacht, wäre schnell und zuverlässig wie bisher, aber flexibel wie eine digitale, mit all deren Features...


 
Weil es einfach ein Punkt fürs Marketing ist. Einige Hersteller sind recht schnell mit der Implementierung von neuen (Marketing) Features, siehe quietschende Lüfter bei semi fanless Geräten....

Aber hier sehe ich mehr potentielle Gefahren als Nutzen...
Eine der Funktionen dieser "Digitalen" Geräte ist ja die Justierung der Spannungen...
Digital bedeutet ja auch Software gesteuert....
Wenn sich jetzt in diese Software ein Fehler einschleicht oder ein bösartiges Programm das ganze beeinflusst, kann dieses Gerät den Rechner beschädigen...


----------



## poiu (16. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er hat die LC Power Leute mit Antec Netzteillüftern gefoltert.



Du hast die Fotos nicht angeschaut, die haben nun eigene Folterwerkzeuge im Programm 



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Zu dem präsentierten, neuen LC-Power-Teil:
> Was stand auf dem Seitenaufkleber des präsentierten Ausstellungs-Samples?





SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Made in China



Weiß ich nicht es stand aber eindeutig LC - Power drauf 

ich hab etwas ins gehäuse geschielt, könnte wieder CWT sein, aber das ist pure vermutung 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber hier sehe ich mehr potentielle Gefahren als Nutzen...
> Eine der Funktionen dieser "Digitalen" Geräte ist ja die Justierung der Spannungen...
> Digital bedeutet ja auch Software gesteuert....
> Wenn sich jetzt in diese Software ein Fehler einschleicht oder ein bösartiges Programm das ganze beeinflusst, kann dieses Gerät den Rechner beschädigen...



Beim HXi ist die Spannung zum Glück nicht veränderbar  mein nicht super genaues Conrad 70€ Multimeter zeigt 12,03V die Software rundet auf 12,1V auf und die ungenauigkeiten werden bei jeder Leitung nicht besser


----------



## Gast1666645802 (16. August 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> Beim HXi ist die Spannung zum Glück nicht veränderbar  mein nicht super genaues Conrad 70€ Multimeter zeigt 12,03V die Software rundet auf 12,1V auf und die ungenauigkeiten werden bei jeder Leitung nicht besser


Wie schnell taktet das Netzteil? Mich würden mal der Ladezyklus der Sekundärcaps und deren genaue Bestückung interessieren. Ich fand es nämlich schon lustig, dass man mir kein HXi für weiterführende Tests schicken wollte.


----------



## Frosdedje (16. August 2014)

poiu schrieb:
			
		

> könnte wieder CWT sein, aber das ist pure vermutung


Würde ich ausschließen, da die Beschaffenheit der Kühlkörper nicht für ein CWT-Gerät entspricht.
Vielmer ähnelt die Struktur die von anderen OEMs wie z.B CimpuCase/HEC (TB oder TC).

Aber andere Frage, aber zum gleichen Netzteil:
Hat LC-Power schon erste Infos bekannt gegeben?


----------



## poiu (16. August 2014)

wie du hast keines bekommen Oo es wurde doch gesagt das alle ihre HXi bekommen, ich schick dir mal eine PN ich weiß vielleicht wo euer ist 

Bestückung kann ich dir sagen alles nippon sekundär Seite 4x 3300µF 16V


@Frosdedje

Nope nix genaues, er sagte das es etwas experimentell sei genau wie auch der Fette Kühler und die teureren Lüfter, die wollen es halt mal ausprobieren wie der Markt das annimmt.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (16. August 2014)

Nippon sagt erst mal gar nichts aus. Welcher Typ genau? 
Ripple/Impedanz lassen sich aus dem Datenblatt ablesen, der Rest fast schon im Kopf berechnen. 
Da gibt es wirklich meilenweite Unterschiede und der Hersteller sagt erst mal nichts aus. 

Ich hatte Rick in Taiwan darum gebeten, aber wie gesagt, ich habs nicht nötig zu betteln. 
Ich werde mal gemütlich die Tests abwarten und sehen, ob die Teile wirklich interessant sind.
Bei CWT denke ich erst mal weniger, zumal mir diese ganzen Digitaldinger alle zu langsam scheinen.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2014)

FormatC schrieb:


> Ich hatte Rick in Taiwan darum gebeten, aber wie gesagt, ich habs nicht nötig zu betteln.


 
Einfach gar nichts mehr sagen. 
Irgendwann bewerfen sie dich mit Test Samples und betteln um Reviews.


----------



## poiu (16. August 2014)

primar  kmr 105°C sekundär KY und sonst so auf dem Board KZE


----------



## Journeyman (16. August 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> aber am besten ist das LC Power eine nauf Cougar macht


Hübsches Teilchen (80+ Platin?). Bin mal auf die technischen Werte gespannt.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (16. August 2014)

> primar  kmr 105°C sekundär KY und sonst so auf dem Board KZE


Der Nippon Chemi-Con KY ist Low Impedance und Long Life. Die Impedanz von 0.020 Ωmax/100kHz ist identisch mit der der Teapo SY und auch die 2880 mArms für den Rated Ripple Current sind gleich, nur die Stundenangabe liegt etwas höher. Der KZE ist Low impedance und High Ripple und entspricht ungefähr dem Teapo SJ. 
Also alles nichts total Besonderes, sondern eher geschicktes Marketing. Die Teile kosten sicher nicht viel mehr als äquivalente Teapos, lassen sich aber toll vermarkten. Ich höre schon die ganzen Reviewer kreischen: oooh, Nippons!


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. August 2014)

FormatC schrieb:


> Der Nippon Chemi-Con KY ist Low Impedance und Long Life. Die Impedanz von 0.020 Ωmax/100kHz ist identisch mit der der Teapo SY und auch die 2880 mArms für den Rated Ripple Current sind gleich, nur die Stundenangabe liegt etwas höher. Der KZE ist Low impedance und High Ripple und entspricht ungefähr dem Teapo SJ.
> Also alles nichts total Besonderes, sondern eher geschicktes Marketing. Die Teile kosten sicher nicht viel mehr als äquivalente Teapos, lassen sich aber toll vermarkten. Ich höre schon die ganzen Reviewer kreischen: oooh, Nippons!





Find ich gut das hier endlich mal jemand von deinem Format zu Wort kommt, mal ins Detail geht und damit sagt was eigentlich keiner von uns wissen kann 

Prima, bin mal gespannt was anhand deines Wissens hier noch so alles ans Licht kommt


----------



## Gast1666645802 (16. August 2014)

Nichts gegen United Chemi-Con, die produzieren schon geile Caps. Aber man muss die Caps anhand der Güteklassen beurteilen und nicht nur um den Herstellernamen herum orgasmieren. Haltbar sind sie, aber das sind andere mittlerweile auch. Ich bin sicher auch nicht der Einzige, der sich Datenblätter besorgt hat, um besser zu entscheiden, was nun in welche Güteklasse fällt. Nur wünschte ich mir etwas mehr Sensibilisierung seitens der Reviewer. Ich kann aus vielerlei Gründen keine Reviews mehr schreiben, vor allem auch deshalb, weil ich ab und zu auch für die eine oder andere "Gegenseite" arbeite. Interessenkonflikt oder so 

Mich würde eher mal interessieren, wie schnell das HXi wirklich ist. Die ganzen Digitaldinger sind mir immer noch recht suspekt. Bisher gibts nur Probleme mit den Dingern.


----------



## poiu (16. August 2014)

ach kommt langsam wird das Erbsenzählerei


----------



## Gast1666645802 (16. August 2014)

Nein, finde ich eher nicht. Denn nicht jeder Nippon ist per se gut und nicht alles andere ist deshalb schlecht. Die KY sind wirklich ok, da gibt es nichts dran auszusetzen. Aber so viel besser als andere sind sie leider auch nicht (mehr). 

Was mich viel eher interessiert: von was wollen die mit dieser so offensichtlich auffälligen Bestückung ablenken? Da muss doch woanders ein Haken sein


----------



## Teutonnen (16. August 2014)

Zusammengelötete 12V-Schienen mit einer OPP jenseits von gut und böse, Passive PFC, die Hälfte der Schutzschaltungen fehlen, 10'000 rpm "silent" Lüfter... Da gibt's noch genug, was man falsch machen könnte.


----------



## poiu (16. August 2014)

Ja klar das sage ich schon lange : "Japan Elkos nicht automatisch Gut", aber ehrlich so was von scheiB egal 
ich kenne Genug Dr. Ing. der E-technik die schlicht die PDF aufmachen und das passende bestellen, alles andere kann man vielleicht sagen wenn man bei Nippon Chemicon arbeitet  der rest ist mal wieder so ein"zwei Leute in Forum sich Unterhalt"


----------



## Gast1666645802 (16. August 2014)

Das Problem ist aber die Fernsteuerung vieler Reviewer durch die jeweiligen Marketing-Willis der Firma A, B oder C mit solchen geplanten Honey Pots. Nippon drin, dann ist der Rest wohl sicher auch ok. Mich würde wirklich interessieren, wo der Pferdefuß bei diesem Netzteil liegt.

Ich traue CWT noch weniger als Adolf Putin.


----------



## poiu (16. August 2014)

Das ist doch nichts neues das die PR Abteilung auf jeden Mist anspringen 

Blabla 
*Japan Elko*
Blabla
*80+*
blabla
*Ripple/Noise*
blabla

Presse Mappen abschreibeibe sind nicht neu

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4aLThuU008


----------



## Gobbel (16. August 2014)

Und jetzt auch noch ganz neu im Angebot

Holduptime...  ( oft auch noch falsch gemessen )
bla bla bla

und 

Luftrauschen < 20 dBA
bla bla bla 







> Das Problem ist aber die Fernsteuerung vieler Reviewer durch die jeweiligen Marketing-Willis der Firma A, B oder C mit solchen



Die Fernsteuerung der "Foren-Honks" würde ich als schlimmer einstufen!


----------



## Gast1666645802 (16. August 2014)

Ja, die Palette der informativen Grausamkeiten und Trvialitäten bei Netztei-Reviews ist elend lang.  



> Luftrauschen


Ich war unlängst in der reflexionsarmen Kammer eines OEM und wollte ein Netzteil unter Last probehören. Am Ende war ich so nah dran, dass der Propeller meine Barthare erwischt hat. Aber unter 20 dBA ist wirklich reichlich albern³ 

OT:
Ich habe heute mal wieder die R9 295X2 rausgekramt, übertaktet und mit meinem neuen Spielzeug abgelichtet. Erst bei AWG 16 waren die Kabel dann wirklich heiße Kandidaten. Ich habe mir ein 30 minütiges RAVI-Video gemacht, wo man schön sieht, wie sich die Abwärme vom PCB über die Kontakstifte der PCI-E-Buchsen und angeschlossenen Stecker bis in die Anfänge der 12V-Leitungen ausbreitet. Dann war dummerweise die SSD voll


----------



## poiu (16. August 2014)

FormatC schrieb:


> Ja, die Palette der informativen Grausamkeiten und Trvialitäten bei *Reviews* ist elend lang.
> D



ich hab mal richtiggestellt, den Unsinn gibt es doch überall, NT sind ein extrema aber denkt mal an Militär Class Elkos oder so


@Gobbel

Ach mir langsam so was von :wayne ich will gar nicht meine uralten Postings lesen bin bestimmt auch auf ein Unsinn reingefallen/gepostet^^

aktuell geht alles durch denn Bullshit Filter, mal sehen vielleicht sehe ich das hier in fünf Jahren auch als Unsinn   man lernt ja hoffentlich dazu


----------



## Gast1666645802 (16. August 2014)

Ja, ultra durable vs. military class vs. dünnschiss

MSI hat angeblich intern mal hochgerechnet, was dieser military class Dreck in die Kassen gespült hat. Der Propagandist müsste eine Villa geschenkt bekommen


----------



## Multithread (16. August 2014)

FormatC schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal wieder die R9 295X2 rausgekramt, übertaktet und mit meinem neuen Spielzeug abgelichtet. Erst bei AWG 16 waren die Kabel dann wirklich heiße Kandidaten. Ich habe mir ein 30 minütiges RAVI-Video gemacht, wo man schön sieht, wie sich die Abwärme vom PCB über die Kontakstifte der PCI-E-Buchsen und angeschlossenen Stecker bis in die Anfänge der 12V-Leitungen ausbreitet. Dann war dummerweise die SSD voll


 Das VIdeo würde mich durchaus interessieren, und vermutlich nicht nur mich
Hat ja auch mit NT's zu tun, nicht mit der internen Technik, aber damit wie der Strom zu den Komponenten kommt.


----------



## Philipus II (16. August 2014)

Ich persönlich bevorzuge japanische Marken hauptsächlich deswegen, weil dort die Datenblätter stimmen. Teapo ist aber auch ok.


----------



## poiu (17. August 2014)

Klar ist ja nichts neues, deshalb werden die auch in der Industrie bevorzugt

-----------------------------

liest mal im jonnyguru Forum 

http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?p=107194#post107194


----------



## Gast1666645802 (17. August 2014)

Naja, ich würde mal sagen: glatter Fall von Interessenkonflikt.


----------



## Philipus II (17. August 2014)

Sea Sonic wird wirklich ein bisschen übermäßig glorifiziert, finde ich. Die S12G/G-Basis ist vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis aber einfach interessant.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. August 2014)

Wer niemanden vor Ort hat, soll sich hinterher nicht beschweren, dass etwas nicht so läuft, wie mans gern hätt...


----------



## Gast1666645802 (17. August 2014)

Wohl war. Aber welcher intelligente Mensch tut sich China oder Taiwan schon auf "Lebenszeit" an, wenn er nicht gerade in ein familiäres Abenteuer verstrickt ist


----------



## poiu (17. August 2014)

Mich wundert das nicht das wir immer mehr müll sehen, der Chinese denkt sich doch auch " ey die Deutschen Fuzzies schauen überhaupt nicht nach was wir dehnen schicken, also können wir auch müll verticken" 

und dann kommt so ei nFakePFC zeug bei raus


----------



## ebastler (17. August 2014)

Ich freu mich grad wie wild auf meine Neuste Errungenschaft: Einen 1200V 150A IGBT Brick. 
Der ist eigentlich als Linearregler gedacht, um als Konstantstromquelle meinen ALC60X (Gaslaser) mit 100-110V bei 8-10A zu versorgen, aber ich werde ihn mal zweckentfremden...

Den auf einen großen Kühler, meinen 350W EBM Radiallüfter dran, und dann ran an die +12V.
Bin gespannt, was das Oszilloskop dann so ausspuckt an den Schienen... Erstmal jedes Netzteil im Haus bis an die OCP (sofern vorhanden^^) quälen.
Konkret:
BeQuiet e9 480CM
Antec HCG 620M (ja, war auch mal in der viel-W-single-rail-phase^^)
1-3 ältere OEMs (LiteOn)
1-2 Chinakracher aus dem Paläolithikum
Falls er es ersetzt Dads 5-8 Jahre altes 350W Antec in komischem Formfaktor aus einem Barebone

Wie sollte ich dabei die 5V belasten?  Gänzlich unbelastet wäre ja auch unrealistisch, was fällt in einem PC da normal so an? 5A? 10A? Bis auf USB und HDDs nutzt ja eh nix mehr die 5V... 

Gerade bei den Chinaknallern hoffe ich auf ein Feuerwerk. Das Oszi hält bis zu 400Vpp aus, der Brick eh viel mehr, also wirds schon gehen


----------



## eXquisite (17. August 2014)

> was fällt in einem PC da normal so an? 5A? 10A? Bis auf USB und HDDs nutzt ja eh nix mehr die 5V...



Mach mal 10A, das sind dann ein bisschen Mainboardkram und 2 HDDs.


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. August 2014)

Kann mir jemand von den Experten was zum CompatPower750 erzählen, wird ja soweit ich weiß auch von InerTech vermarktet (sind wirklich 4x12V Schienen verfügbar, allgemeine Qualität, Caps, Überblick über Schutzschaltungen und Sonstiges) möchte einen Kollegen davon überzeugen das Ding endlich den Hasen zu geben finde aber keine ausführlichen Reviews zu dem Kasten.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. August 2014)

Oh  das hatte doch Chiller als Review oder ?

Die Rails sind zusammengelötet und das Ding ist die schlimmste Katastrophe da ist ein Xilence Red Wing ein solides Stück


----------



## _chiller_ (19. August 2014)

Ne ich hatte es noch nicht in den Händen ^^ Was ich darüber weiß ist, dass es von XHY gefertigt wird. Die haben alles andere als einen guten Ruf, daher kann ich mir die üblichen Sachen (billige Caps, billiger Lüfter, Single-Rail statt vier Rails etc.) durchaus vorstellen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. August 2014)

Welches hattest du ?


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. August 2014)

Meinst sicher dieses  Review, jaja beim durchlesen verschiedener Abschnitte muss ich immer noch über den Kasten schmuntzeln.. , das CP1000 hatte ich damals und habs zweimal mit meiner damaligen 4870x2 hochgehen lassen , wäre nur mal interessant zu wissen wie es in den Dingern den wirklich aussieht, @_Chiller_ kannst ja mal die Hersteller für ein Testsample anfragen .


----------



## _chiller_ (19. August 2014)

ATX780HM nannte sich das Teil, also No-Name.


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2014)

Dissi schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand von den Experten was zum CompatPower750 erzählen, wird ja soweit ich weiß auch von InerTech vermarktet (sind wirklich 4x12V Schienen verfügbar, allgemeine Qualität, Caps, Überblick über Schutzschaltungen und Sonstiges) möchte einen Kollegen davon überzeugen das Ding endlich den Hasen zu geben finde aber keine ausführlichen Reviews zu dem Kasten.


 
Lies dir doch mal den Test von Erzbaron durch.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...mbat-power-750w-oder-preiswert-vs-billig.html


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. August 2014)

Schade das dort nicht weiter auf die Komponenten eingegangen wird bzw. auf Schutzschaltungen und dergleichen, aber immerhin etwas danke dir.


----------



## Teutonnen (20. August 2014)

@Dissi vielleicht war einfach nichts da, auf das man hätte eingehen können?


----------



## _chiller_ (20. August 2014)

Dissi schrieb:


> Schade das dort nicht weiter auf die Komponenten eingegangen wird bzw. auf Schutzschaltungen und dergleichen, aber immerhin etwas danke dir.


Also der Protection-IC ist ein kleiner Achtbeiner, vermutlich ein Siti PS113. Viel mehr als OVP/UVP und OPP kann der nicht. Die Kondensatoren dürften sekundär SamXon sein, ein paar Nicon hab ich auch gesehen. Allgemein wirken die Dimensionen der einzelnen Bauteile sehr klein, grade der Primärkondensator ist winzig für ein 750W-Netzteil. Spontan würde ich der Plattform vielleicht 400 Watt einräumen, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Philipus II (20. August 2014)

OPP steckt im PFC/PWM-Controller, nicht im Sicherungschip. Zumindest gilt das für gefühlt 99% der Netzteile.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (20. August 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> OPP steckt im PFC/PWM-Controller



Ist ist das eigentlich gewollt, oder ist das ein wunderschönes Nebenprodukt der aktiven PFC ???


----------



## _chiller_ (20. August 2014)

Bei mir ist grade etwas angekommen das ich nicht bestellt habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, wer von euch war das? Raus mit der Sprache


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2014)

Finde ich stark dass die auf der Packung mit einem 20+4 Pin Anschluss werben.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (20. August 2014)

@Chiller,

evtl ist das die Antwort auf deinen MS-Tech Review von MS-Tech selber


----------



## _chiller_ (20. August 2014)

Ich glaube kaum das mir MS-Tech ein 950W-Netzteil in Wert von 40 Euro zum Testen schickt


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das mir MS-Tech ein 950W-Netzteil in Wert von 40 Euro zum Testen schickt


 
Das ist von Xilence damit die nicht mehr so mies dastehen.


----------



## _chiller_ (20. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Finde ich stark dass die auf der Packung mit einem 20+4 Pin Anschluss werben.


 Und sie werben mit Active PFC. Und was ist dann dieses gelbe Ding da links im Netzteil? 


Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist von Xilence damit die nicht mehr so mies dastehen.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (20. August 2014)

Dir schicken sie schon Bomben? Das ist doch der neue Trick der Chinesen-Mafia, um missliebige Zeugen durch ganz normal scheinende Wohnungsbrände stilvoll um die Ecke zu frittieren 

Das ist übrigens die qual(m)volle Autopsie-Edition mit dem Black Label für lebenslange Verkohlungen an den Gliedmaßen, viel Spaß damit


----------



## _chiller_ (20. August 2014)

Da sich der Besitzer dieses guten Stücks bisher nicht gemeldet hat, werd ich das Teil mal mit zur Chroma nehmen. Mal schauen wann es kapituliert


----------



## Gast1666645802 (20. August 2014)

Ich finde es besser, solchen Müll manuell zu schrotten 

Das hier ist was von den besseren, aber von uns manipuliert: *Pengbummblitz*


----------



## _chiller_ (20. August 2014)

Ja platzen lassen ist schon lustig, aber ich würde das MS-Tech schon für einen richtigen Test mitnehmen. Ich bin gespannt wie schlecht es dann letztendlich sein wird.


----------



## Philipus II (20. August 2014)

Wann fährst du an die Chroma?


----------



## _chiller_ (20. August 2014)

Angedacht war Anfang bis Mitte September.


----------



## Philipus II (20. August 2014)

Ich bin 1. bis 3. vor Ort bei Listan in Glinde, falls du abends also in der Nähe bist, sag Bescheid.


----------



## _chiller_ (20. August 2014)

Ich fahre leider erst am 10. nach Hamburg, die manuelle Chroma eignet sich zu Beginn denk ich etwas besser als die automatische bei Listan


----------



## Philipus II (20. August 2014)

Jep, bei Enermax ists eh super, war ich selber dreimal und sehr gerne. Nach 10 Netzteilen auf zwei Tage reichts dir da aber ziemlich, und bei mir wären dann noch 20 zu machen


----------



## Gast1666645802 (20. August 2014)

Vergiss nicht, die Videokamera einzuschalten, bevor es hochgeht.

In Glinde ist es einfacher beim Löschen. da stehen die Paletten mit dem Mineralwasser gleich ums Eck


----------



## Philipus II (20. August 2014)

Wichtiger ist es, neugierige Techniker zu verscheuchen, damit die ihren Kopf in ausreichender Entfernung halten. Und natürlich muss man bei den besonderen Kandidaten auch nicht selber reinkriechen. Nicht, dass es noch Verletzte gibt. Feuer gefangen hat bei mir bisher nichts...


----------



## _chiller_ (21. August 2014)

Mit einem Wert von 55,7 db(A) habe ich grade wieder einen neuen Rekord hinsichtlich Lautstärke bei Netzteilen aufstellen können. Das Antec TP-450C lag bisher mit 54,2 db(A) vorne. Immerhin bleibt die Führung bei Antec, auch wenn es kein True Power classic mehr ist


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. August 2014)

Geil .

Ich könnte irgendwann ein 520W Netzteil für 20-25€ bei Ebay schicken ^^…


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. August 2014)

Wer noch nicht gesehen hat hardbloxx hat einen auf der Gamescom mal übers neue Straight Power schauen dürfen und gibt einen Überblick über Neuerungen.


----------



## ich111 (21. August 2014)

Steht nichts drin was nicht schon seit der Computex bekannt ist


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. August 2014)

Ja kann gut sein ich hab die Artikel über die Computex allerdings nicht verfolgt.


----------



## ich111 (21. August 2014)

Da steht alles wissenswerte zum E10 drin: be quiet! Straight Power E10 mit DC-DC und Silent Wings 3 - ComputerBase


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (21. August 2014)

Dissi schrieb:


> Wer noch nicht gesehen hat hardbloxx hat einen auf der Gamescom mal übers neue Straight Power schauen dürfen und gibt einen Überblick über Neuerungen.





ich111 schrieb:


> Steht nichts drin was nicht schon seit der Computex bekannt ist


 
Sei doch nicht so zickig 
Auf dem Bildern von Hardbloxx ist aber mehr zu sehen als auf denen von Computerbase


----------



## _chiller_ (23. August 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Mit einem Wert von 55,7 db(A) habe ich grade wieder einen neuen Rekord hinsichtlich Lautstärke bei Netzteilen aufstellen können. Das Antec TP-450C lag bisher mit 54,2 db(A) vorne. Immerhin bleibt die Führung bei Antec, auch wenn es kein True Power classic mehr ist


 Hier mal ein Video dazu:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hew76FPp0YY


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2014)

Sehr schick. 
Du solltest aber in der Beschreibung einfügen bei welcher Auslastung das Netzteil wie laut ist.
Wenn man das Video guckt kann man nur raten.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. August 2014)

Ich Chiller ja schon mal den Vorschlag gemacht im Video die verschiedenen Lastzustände als Einblendungen mit anzugeben 

Bin echt mal gespannt ob das so kommt. Das wäre noch ein kleines Highlight


----------



## _chiller_ (23. August 2014)

Das Video gehört eigentlich zu einem Review, da geht das aus dem Text hervor. Aber stimmt schon, beim nächsten mal ergänze ich es in der Beschreibung des Videos.

Lautstärkevideos mache ich immer bei der höchsten Auslastung die ich erzeugen kann, das sind dann ca. 450-500W Primärlast, je nach Effizienz des Netzteils. In meinen Reviews entspricht das dem Szenario 5.

Edit: Es ist übrigens ein komisches Gefühl wenn man im Fazit lieber zum Antec TP-450C rät, weil es unter anderem unter Last leiser ist


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Edit: Es ist übrigens ein komisches Gefühl wenn man im Fazit lieber zum Antec TP-450C rät, weil es unter anderem unter Last leiser ist


 
Das sind halt Frühphasen der Sado Maso Geschichte.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. August 2014)

Tjo, womit wir wieder bei der Lautstärke diverser Geräte wären, die sich in den letzten paar Jahren eher verschlechtert als verbessert hat...
Aber gut, irgendwas is ja immer


----------



## _chiller_ (23. August 2014)

Das mit der Lautstärke hat übrigens auch eine andere Ursache als die hohe Lüfterdrehzahl:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seht ihr diesen weißen Klecks da in der Mitte des Lüfters, wo die Luftleitfolie endet? Ja genau, die Folie wurde auch noch in der Mitte des Lüfters befestigt, sprich knapp die Hälfte der Fläche ist versiegelt. Entsprechend hoch ist dann auch der Luftwiderstand für den Lüfter, was die Lautstärke ebenfalls nochmal erhöhen sollte.


----------



## mo_ritzl (24. August 2014)

Ist das NT ohne diese Folie leiser?


----------



## _chiller_ (24. August 2014)

Ja, eine Folie erhöht den Luftwiderstand was sich auf die Lautstärke auswirkt. Ok, ein Silent-Netzteil wird das Antec ohne die Folie nicht, aber es sollte schon deutlich leiser werden.


----------



## NuVirus (24. August 2014)

Schon sehr seltsam mit der Folie.


Mal was anderes gibt es irgendwo einen guten Artikel oä. in dem die Nachteile von billigen Netzteilen vernünftig beschrieben sind?

Hab einen Freund der Informatik studiert und mir nicht so richtig glauben will, dass es z.B. große Unterschiede bei den Kondensatoren usw. gibt.

Mal ganz abgesehen von den Schutzschaltungen da ist es ja verständlich dass es nicht gut ist wenn die fehlen oder die Spannungen durch Gruppenregulation absinken.

Er kennt sich eigl grundsätzlich schon mit IT und Elektro ganz gut aus, entwirft sogar irgendwie selbst PCBs usw. aber Thema Netzteile meint er halt dass es da keine großen Unterschiede gibt 

Er wollte sogar sein Netzteil von 2008 in seinen neuen Haswell-PC übernehmen da es ja 625W hat und das mehr ist als 450W - hat sich jetzt das Antec TPC 450W bestellt immerhin soweit konnte ich ihn überzeugen.


----------



## _chiller_ (24. August 2014)

Du kannst ihm ja mal diesen Testbericht schicken und zum Vergleich einen Testbericht zum P10 550W oder so. Unterschiede gibts genug 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...netzteil-fuer-38-euro-kann-das-gut-gehen.html


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. August 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Das mit der Lautstärke hat übrigens auch eine andere Ursache als die hohe Lüfterdrehzahl:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...hread-zu-netzteilen-antec_hcg-520_luefter.jpg
> Seht ihr diesen weißen Klecks da in der Mitte des Lüfters, wo die Luftleitfolie endet? Ja genau, die Folie wurde auch noch in der Mitte des Lüfters befestigt, sprich knapp die Hälfte der Fläche ist versiegelt. Entsprechend hoch ist dann auch der Luftwiderstand für den Lüfter, was die Lautstärke ebenfalls nochmal erhöhen sollte.


 
Ja, und?!

Ihr Reviewer wollt doch immer riesen große Lüfter, wie in diesem Falle bei dem abgebildeten 135mm Exemplar. Da man bei Netzteilen aber nur einige wenige Hot Spots hat (PFC Spule, Primärsleistungstransistoren, Transformator, Sekundäre Leistungstransistoren), muss man halt bei einem dieser 'Big Fans' etwas abkleben. Wenn man hier jetzt einen (sinnvolleren) 80 oder 92mm Lüfter in das Netzteil einbauen würden, würden doch wieder alle Planlosen Reviewer rumheulen, dass der Lüfter so winzig klein ist und das ja furchtbar laut sein müsse, weil der ja so unglaublich klein ist - das Gegenteil ist aber der Fall. Aber das scheint bisher niemanden interessiert zu haben.

Hab auch einige male schon Bilder von kleinen (120mm) vs großen (140mm) Lüftern gepostet. Musst mal bisserl suchen, hab gerade keinen Bock dazu. Da siehst dann auch sehr schön, dass 135mm Lüfter in 9 von 10 Fällen einfach mal völliger Bullshit sind. Nur in richtig starken High End Geräten wie zum Beispiel dem Dark Power Pro P7 Layout, würde ein Lüfter größer 120mm sinnvoll sein. In der Regel ist er das aber nicht.


----------



## poiu (24. August 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Das mit der Lautstärke hat übrigens auch eine andere Ursache als die hohe Lüfterdrehzahl:
> 
> Seht ihr diesen weißen Klecks da in der Mitte des Lüfters, wo die Luftleitfolie endet? Ja genau, die Folie wurde auch noch in der Mitte des Lüfters befestigt, sprich knapp die Hälfte der Fläche ist versiegelt. Entsprechend hoch ist dann auch der Luftwiderstand für den Lüfter, was die Lautstärke ebenfalls nochmal erhöhen sollte.



Die Folie ist völlig normal, gang und gebe. ich dachte du hättest schon genung Netzteile gehabt und das zu wissen, das damit der Luftstrom kontroliert wird bzw gerichtet


Übrigens:
such mal nach dem Anbtec HCP 1200W und deren vorläufer Quattro das teil war leiser als ei nP7 1200W mit 120mm Lüfer


----------



## _chiller_ (24. August 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, und?!
> 
> Ihr Reviewer wollt doch immer riesen große Lüfter, wie in diesem Falle bei dem abgebildeten 135mm Exemplar. Da man bei Netzteilen aber nur einige wenige Hot Spots hat (PFC Spule, Primärsleistungstransistoren, Transformator, Sekundäre Leistungstransistoren), muss man halt bei einem dieser 'Big Fans' etwas abkleben. Wenn man hier jetzt einen (sinnvolleren) 80 oder 92mm Lüfter in das Netzteil einbauen würden, würden doch wieder alle Planlosen Reviewer rumheulen, dass der Lüfter so winzig klein ist und das ja furchtbar laut sein müsse, weil der ja so unglaublich klein ist - das Gegenteil ist aber der Fall. Aber das scheint bisher niemanden interessiert zu haben.
> 
> Hab auch einige male schon Bilder von kleinen (120mm) vs großen (140mm) Lüftern gepostet. Musst mal bisserl suchen, hab gerade keinen Bock dazu. Da siehst dann auch sehr schön, dass 135mm Lüfter in 9 von 10 Fällen einfach mal völliger Bullshit sind. Nur in richtig starken High End Geräten wie zum Beispiel dem Dark Power Pro P7 Layout, würde ein Lüfter größer 120mm sinnvoll sein. In der Regel ist er das aber nicht.


 Mir ist eigentlich völlig egal wie groß ein Netzteillüfter ist, ich messe am Ende eh die Lautstärke und beurteile das Netzteil danach.



poiu schrieb:


> Völlig normal und gang und gebe ich dachte du hättest schon genung Netzteile gahebt und das zu wissen
> 
> such mal nach dem Anbtec HCP 1200W und deren vorläufer Quattro das teil war leiser als ei nP7 1200W


Ich versteh grade nicht was du meinst, das Antec hat doch kleinere Lüfter? Was hat denn das mit angeklebten Luftleitfolien zu tun?


----------



## poiu (24. August 2014)

Moin

der erste paar betraf die Folie 

Das:



> such mal nach dem Anbtec HCP 1200W und deren vorläufer Quattro das teil war leiser als ei nP7 1200W



war nur eine Ergänzung zu dem was stefan dir geschrieben hat, sorry konnte man nicht so außeriendaer halten

beides mal korrigert^^


----------



## _chiller_ (24. August 2014)

Ah, jetzt hab ichs kapiert ^^ Das solche Folien mal vorkommen wusste ich schon, aber das man die Folien neuerdings auch noch in der Mitte des Lüfters festklebt damit gar keine Luft mehr durchkommt war mir neu.


----------



## eXquisite (24. August 2014)

> Ja, und?!
> 
> Ihr Reviewer wollt doch immer riesen große Lüfter, wie in diesem Falle bei dem abgebildeten 135mm Exemplar. Da man bei Netzteilen aber nur einige wenige Hot Spots hat (PFC Spule, Primärsleistungstransistoren, Transformator, Sekundäre Leistungstransistoren), muss man halt bei einem dieser 'Big Fans' etwas abkleben. Wenn man hier jetzt einen (sinnvolleren) 80 oder 92mm Lüfter in das Netzteil einbauen würden, würden doch wieder alle Planlosen Reviewer rumheulen, dass der Lüfter so winzig klein ist und das ja furchtbar laut sein müsse, weil der ja so unglaublich klein ist - das Gegenteil ist aber der Fall. Aber das scheint bisher niemanden interessiert zu haben.
> 
> Hab auch einige male schon Bilder von kleinen (120mm) vs großen (140mm) Lüftern gepostet. Musst mal bisserl suchen, hab gerade keinen Bock dazu. Da siehst dann auch sehr schön, dass 135mm Lüfter in 9 von 10 Fällen einfach mal völliger Bullshit sind. Nur in richtig starken High End Geräten wie zum Beispiel dem Dark Power Pro P7 Layout, würde ein Lüfter größer 120mm sinnvoll sein. In der Regel ist er das aber nicht.



80mm Lüfter hinten sind einfach Optimal in Netzteilen, ich verstehe nicht warum die weg gelassen wurden, da gibt es viel weniger Hotspots... ich hatte auch mal ein älteres FSP Gerät hier welches 2 Lüfter hatte, einen 80mm vorne bzw. neben den Kabeln und einen Hinten. Das ding war leise.


----------



## L-Patrick (24. August 2014)

Und jetzt erzähl das mal den ganzen Leuten da draußen. Ich weiß gar nicht, wie oft ich schon Argumente wie "größere Lüfter sind immer besser" und ähnlichen Schrott in dem Zusammenhang gehört habe. 80mm MÜSSEN ja Schreihälse sein, das ist ein Naturgesetz *Augenroll*


----------



## _chiller_ (24. August 2014)

Außerdem sieht ein fetter 140mm-Lüffi doch viel cooler aus als ein kleiner 80mm. Die kleinen Dinger sind doch soooo 90er Jahre


----------



## L-Patrick (24. August 2014)

Stimmt. Die verdutzten Gesichter waren trotzdem schön anzuschauen, als das so heißgeliebte Thermalcrap mit dem 140er lauter war, als das 15€ Delta Computer-Netzteil FUJITSU S26113-E538-V50-02 (DPS-500QB) - Computer und Zubehör - Hardware - Netzteile - Pollin Electronic mit dem Billo-Lüfter


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (25. August 2014)

Hey Leute,
ich hätte mal eine kurze Frage:
Angenommen ich würde mit einem Strommessgerät an der Steckdose messen und das Messgerät würde mir beispielsweise 500 Watt anzeigen, muss man dort nicht den Leistungsfaktor mit einberechnen? Wie tut man das?
Und PFC ist ja der ''Leistungsfaktorkorrekturfilter'', was bedeutet das genau und was tut er? Hängt er mit dem Messwert zusammen?
Danke schon einmal für eure Antworten


----------



## Shadow Complex (25. August 2014)

Die Leistungsfaktorkorrektur liegt bei hochwertigen Netzteilen bei normalen Verbräuchen nahe 100%. Einzig bei geringen Verbräuchen haben selbst hochwertige Netzteile teils Probleme über 80% zu kommen. 
Die PFC wird benötigt weil Netzteile keine ohmschen Widerstände sind.
Hier kannst du mehr dazu lesen: So testet ComputerBase Netzteile (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Bei guten Verbrauchsmessgeräten wird auch die PFC angegeben.



> Ein zusätzlicher Schutz für dieses Netzteil ist der passive  Überspannungsschutz (PFC), es verleiht dem Netzteil noch mal einen  besonderen Touch.


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Angenommen ich würde mit einem Strommessgerät an der Steckdose messen und das Messgerät würde mir beispielsweise 500 Watt anzeigen, muss man dort nicht den Leistungsfaktor mit einberechnen? Wie tut man das?


 
Meinst du den Wirkungsgrad?


----------



## Hibble (25. August 2014)

Kommt drauf an, was du messen möchtest.

Die Energiekostenmessgeräte geben meistens die Wirkleistung (W) an. Mit dem Leistungsfaktor könntest du letztendlich die Scheinleistung (VA) berechnen (oder umgekehrt).


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (25. August 2014)

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung (deshalb frage ich ja ) ob ich doch den Wirkungsgrad meine 

Wie gesagt, angenommen ich hab hier meinen Computer stehen und will wissen wie viel Watt dieser zieht, das Strommessgerät würde mir 500 Watt anzeigen, da müsste man doch nachrechnen und das irgendwie korrigieren wenn ich mich nicht irre.....?

Danke schon einmal für eure Antworten


----------



## drebbin (25. August 2014)

Wenn es dir 500 Watt anzeigt, dann verbrauchst du auch 500 Watt.
Fallbeispiel:
Dein netzteil hat genau in dem Moment, beeinflusst durch die Auslastung des NT, 90% Effizienz.
Dann kannst du 500watt mal 0,9 nehmen und weist dadurch wieviel Leistung dein System wirklich benötigt.
Höhere Effizienz -> geringerer realverbrauch aus der Steckdose.

Mfg drebbin


----------



## Leob12 (25. August 2014)

Kurze Frage: 
In einem anderen Forum gings um ein Netzteil für ein System bestehend aus i5-3350P sowie R9 290. 

Ich hab ein 480 E9 von BeQuiet empfohlen, was eigentlich reichen sollte (mMn). 

So, nun ist jemand anderes gekommen und hat gemeint, ein 480W wäre zu knapp, wegen der Lastspitzen. 
Ich hab jetzt aber mehrere Tests im Kopf, mit i7 (übertaktet) + R9 290, bei dem das System unter Volllast irgendwas bei 400W verbraucht hat.

Und im Gegenzug hat dieser jemand noch  diese Netzteile empfohlen:
EVGA SuperNOVA NEX 650G sowie EVGA SuperNOVA 750 G2, weil ersteres eben die besseren Kondensatoren hat, und letzteres weil es bei so einem System passiv läuft und die Spannungsregulierung auf Niveau eines DPP10 wäre.


----------



## ToflixGamer (25. August 2014)

Das Seasonic mit 550 Watt in der PCGH-Edition ist ab 9 Uhr bei www.zackzack.de erhältlich, für einen günstigeren Preis. Nur als Info.


----------



## NuVirus (26. August 2014)

Kurze Frage, kann man einen Haswell i5 und ne R9 280 erstmal ohne OC noch übergangsweise mit einem Enermax Modu 82+ 625W von 2008 betreiben bis das BQ E10 kommt?

http://www.enermax.de/products/power-supplies/modu82-2/

Lief bis vor kurzem im alten PC aber die Grafikkarte (4870 Palit Custom) hat mal gebrannt wieso auch immer, wollen halt die Hardware nicht schädigen.


----------



## poiu (26. August 2014)

Ja aber achte drauf die neuen Haswell energiespar modus auszuschalten


----------



## NuVirus (26. August 2014)

Ja das wäre kein Problem


----------



## Aslinger (26. August 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Außerdem sieht ein fetter 140mm-Lüffi doch viel cooler aus als ein kleiner 80mm. Die kleinen Dinger sind doch soooo 90er Jahre



Es gibt auch Retro Fans wie mich. 90er Jahre waren noch die kleinen Quirl 40 bis 60 mm in. Die 80er waren um ~2005 herum beliebt, also noch nicht so wirklich retro. 
Mein jetziges Gehäuse hat noch alles 80er Lüfter, insgesamt um die 6 Stück, aber alle auf 5V, bereits 10 Jahre alt und schnurren noch immer wie ein Kätzchen.


----------



## poiu (26. August 2014)

was nein in den n90er waren auch 80mm üblich, mein altes AT hatte schon 80mm


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. August 2014)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Retro Fans wie mich. 90er Jahre waren noch die kleinen Quirl 40 bis 60 mm in. Die 80er waren um ~2005 herum beliebt, also noch nicht so wirklich retro.
> Mein jetziges Gehäuse hat noch alles 80er Lüfter, insgesamt um die 6 Stück, aber alle auf 5V, bereits 10 Jahre alt und schnurren noch immer wie ein Kätzchen.


 
Wovon sprichst du hier?! Es geht hier, wo du gerade gepostet hast, um *NETZTEILE* und nicht um Quirle, die die CPU gekühlt haben. 

Also mal bitte beim Thema bleiben, der Herr!!

Und jetzt schau dir mal bitte an, aus welchem Jahr die AT-Spezifikation stammt und überlege noch mal, was du hier für einen Käse zusammen geschrieben hast.


----------



## Frosdedje (26. August 2014)

Mal was anderes, denn es geht um die X7-Serie von Huntkey:
Inzwischen hat Huntkey ein weiteres Netzteilmodell (Pressemittelung auf TechPowerUp) vorgestellt, das mit 1000W Nennleistung sich zwischen den 900- und 1200W platziert.

Wenn ich die Pressemittelung richtig lese, wird die Art der Spannungsregelung wie im X7 1200W geregelt, aber bei der Effizienz 
(es soll 80 Plus Bronze-Niveau wie im X7 800W angestrebt werden) gehe ich dabei von einer anderen Schaltungsart aus, die in dem Teil verwendet wird.
(denn irgendwie glaube ich nicht, dass da Full-Bridge als Schaltung für den Primärbereich verwendet wird, aber da müssen Bilder von der Elektronik her)
Auffällig ist dabei die Aufteilung der +12V_leitung denn das Konzept von mehreren Leitungen in der X7-Serie wird beim neuen 1000W über Bord geworfen.

Und ansonsten das übliche Presse-blablabla mit japanische Elkos etc.


----------



## poiu (26. August 2014)

Huntkey kommt hier sowieso nicht auf dem Markt  

schade mein 300W funzt ganz gut

PS wer bringt den heute noch ein 1000W 80+ Brone das macht doch in der Wattklasse echt kein sinn sob illig kan ndas gar nicht sein


----------



## Aslinger (27. August 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wovon sprichst du hier?! Es geht hier, wo du gerade gepostet hast, um *NETZTEILE* und nicht um Quirle, die die CPU gekühlt haben.
> 
> Also mal bitte beim Thema bleiben, der Herr!!
> 
> Und jetzt schau dir mal bitte an, aus welchem Jahr die AT-Spezifikation stammt und überlege noch mal, was du hier für einen Käse zusammen geschrieben hast.



Sorry, ich halte mich besser hier raus, weil auf Streitereien habe ich keinen Geist...


----------



## Frosdedje (27. August 2014)

poiu schrieb:
			
		

> PS wer bringt den heute noch ein 1000W 80+ Brone das macht doch in der  Wattklasse echt kein sinn sob illig kan ndas gar nicht sein


Finde ich auch etwas fraglich, an diesen Tagen bei einen Hochwattnetzteil mit einen Effizienzgrad nach 80 Pluas Bronze-Standard ranzukommmen, denn 
angesichts der entsehende Verlustwärme kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Lautsärke des verbauten Lüfters nicht sehr prickend ausfallend wird.
Aber erstmal will das dazugehöringe Ecova Plug Load Solutuions-Tesbericht zum X7 1000W ansehen, wenn es bald online gestellt wird.


----------



## Aslinger (27. August 2014)

Welches aktuelle und günstige NT wäre für einen Retro PC mit Athlon XP und Voodoo 5 5500 AGP empfehlenswert? Die 300W Klasse müsste langen. Ich dachte an das: be quiet! System Power 7 300W ATX 2.31 (BN140) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## eXquisite (27. August 2014)

Sicher das 300 Watt reichen? Die Angabe beschränkt sich bei aktuellen NTs ja meist auf 12 Volt.


----------



## poiu (27. August 2014)

ja klar da reichen 200W NT 

die alten teile sind super sparsam, mein Piii 1GHz + geforce 6800 verbraucht bei Prime+Furmark keine 100W

so ein Athlon XP (abhängig vom typ) verbraucht im idle nur etwas mehr, ein fetter Barton wohl auch unterlast, aber meiner ist da bei unter 70W im idle geblieben


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. August 2014)

Das hängt schlicht vom Board ab. Schau dir mal an, was für Caps am CPU-SpaWa sind. Sind dort 16V Caps, ist es ralle, was für ein NT du nutzt.
Sind dort aber 6,3V Kondensatoren verbaut, hast du ein Problem. Dann solltest ein Netzteil nehmen, dass schon noch 'nen paar mehr Ampere auf +5V besitzt...

Generell sind moderne Netzteile auch auf starke Belastung auf +12V ausgelegt, weniger auf max. +5V.
Schau dir dazu mal diverse Netzteiltests an und achte dort auf Crossload, heavy Minor (+12V so gut wie nix, alles wo geht auf +5V und +3,3V).
Das wäre das, was du für den Fall brauchen würdest, dass du ein altes Sockel A Board hast, dass die CPU aus der +5V Speist...

Und ja, es gab schon zu KT266 Zeiten einige Boards mit p4 Anschluss (MSI K7T266 zum Beispiel)


----------



## Aslinger (28. August 2014)

Vielen Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Sobald ich die Boards habe, werde ich mal nach den Caps Ausschau halten, beide haben keinen 12V Anschluss. Schade, dass mein altes Enermax EN-465-AX die Grätsche macht, wäre für so ein altes Sys optimal, aufgrund der 35A 5V Leitung.


----------



## Multithread (29. August 2014)

xHaru schrieb:


> Computer-Netzteil FUJITSU S26113-E538-V50-02 (DPS-500QB) - Computer und Zubehr - Hardware - Netzteile - Pollin Electronic


Ist dieses NT eigentlich für Spielerechner geeignet (FX 8xxx + R9 290), oder ist da nur die 3te Rail für PCI-e zuständig?
Wobei ich mir das fast nicht denken kann, aber im Datenblatt finde ich dazu nichts.


----------



## poiu (29. August 2014)

Ja das ist zwar älter taugt aber durchaus was, aber wenn du Kohle für eine R9 hast hast du kei nGeld für ein 50€ NT?


----------



## Multithread (29. August 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> Ja das ist zwar älter taugt aber durchaus was, aber wenn du Kohle für eine R9 hast hast du kei nGeld für ein 50€ NT?


 Ne, ich mache empfehlungen ja auch noch in nem Anderen Forum (da gbits keine echten NT Nerds), daher ist so ein 'Billig' NT durchaus ab und an als empfehlung geeignet, zumindest mMn.

Gibt leider viel zu viele die das Gefühl haben so ein NT darf nix kosten:\


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2014)

Was für ein anderes Forum?


----------



## Multithread (29. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was für ein anderes Forum?


 WorldOfPlayers.de

Gibt da so in etwa 2 Zusammenstellungs threads, mal Pro Woche, mal Pro Monat


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2014)

Das nenne ich stark frequentiert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. August 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> Ist dieses NT eigentlich für Spielerechner geeignet (FX 8xxx + R9 290), oder ist da nur die 3te Rail für PCI-e zuständig?
> Wobei ich mir das fast nicht denken kann, aber im Datenblatt finde ich dazu nichts.


 
Eine 7970 packt das Netzteil ohne Probleme, zu stärkeren Karten kann ich nix sagen. Lautheit ist allerdings nicht sonderlich gering, bleibt aber auch unter hoher Last konstant.

Nachteil: Es passt nuzr in relativ wenig Gehäuse ohne Modifikationen...


----------



## _chiller_ (30. August 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Bei mir ist grade etwas angekommen das ich nicht bestellt habe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab grade Fotos von dem Ding gemacht und auch mal ins Innere geschaut. MS-Tech hat nicht zu viel versprochen, Active-PFC ist tatsächlich vorhanden  Allerdings sind die Anzahl der Anschlüsse für ein 950W-Netzteil ein Witz, selbst das L8 400W besitzt mehr Anschlüsse ^^

Edit: Habs mal aufgemacht, die Platine ist laut OEM nur bis 550W ausgelegt, das macht Mut


----------



## ebastler (30. August 2014)

Heute mal in meine Studentenwohnunv gekommen, und was lag am Briefkasten? Ein schönes kleines Paket von Listan


----------



## _chiller_ (30. August 2014)

Habe grade die aktuelle Ausgabe der PCGH in der Hand. Dort wird auf Seite 99 ein interessantes Abo-Angebot gemacht: Seasonic 550W PCGH + 24 Ausgaben PCGH für 120 Euro. Würde man alles einzeln kaufen, läge man bei 227 Euro, das Angebot ist also schon ziemlich gut


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2014)

PCGH und Seasonic kriegen also schon Muffensausen. 
Denn das E10 gibt es bald.


----------



## Leob12 (30. August 2014)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> In einem anderen Forum gings um ein Netzteil für ein System bestehend aus i5-3350P sowie R9 290.
> 
> Ich hab ein 480 E9 von BeQuiet empfohlen, was eigentlich reichen sollte (mMn).
> ...


 
Ich zitiere meine Frage(n) nochmal. 
Vielleicht findet sich ja eine Antwort^^


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2014)

Die Antworten kannst du vergessen.
Die Empfehlungen auch. 

Das E9 CM480 reicht problemlos aus. Du musst dir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Captn (30. August 2014)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere meine Frage(n) nochmal.
> Vielleicht findet sich ja eine Antwort^^



Dass es qualitativ bessere Netzteile als das E9 gibt ist natürlich klar (wobei das SuperNova jetzt nicht unbedingt dazugehört). Aber ich würde auch sagen, dass es mehr als ausreichend ist mit 480W, zudem es ja nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## Leob12 (30. August 2014)

Eben, ich dachte mir noch, wenn es wirklich nicht ausreichend sein soll, wieso laufen dann so viele Selbstbau-Rechner mit einem E9 480/450W^^ 

Naja, im Nachhinein wurde mir auch bewusst, dass sich dieser User nicht wirklich auskennt. 
Seine Empfehlungen für einen Gaming-Rechner: 
Coolermaster V650 sowie Corsair RM650. 
Da weiß ich sogar als Nichtfachmann bei Netzteilen, dass diese alles andere als gut sind^^

Danke trotzdem


----------



## eXquisite (31. August 2014)

> Dass es qualitativ bessere Netzteile als das E9 gibt ist natürlich klar (wobei das SuperNova jetzt nicht unbedingt dazugehört). Aber ich würde auch sagen, dass es mehr als ausreichend ist mit 480W, zudem es ja nicht schlecht ist.



Das Supernova IST ein E9  das Cooler Master ist sogar ein brauchbarer Enhance Schinken, wenn du den Lüfter austauscht kannste das sogar nehmen, zum RM muss ich wohl nichts sagen...


----------



## Captn (31. August 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Das Supernova IST ein E9



Dann verzeih mir meine Unwissenheit. Aber qualitativ besser ist es dann trotzdem nicht  (wenn's das gleiche ist). Das einzige, was ich dazu wusste, ist dass es genauso gruppenreguliert ist.


----------



## Journeyman (31. August 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Das Supernova IST ein E9


Du solltest in deinem Post etwas präziser werden, denn Leob12 (unteres Zitat) erwähnte zwei voneinander vollkommen unterschiedliche SuperNova-Modelle.. Und nein, SuperNova NEX 650G ist kein E9 - demnach müsste es uber einen SilentWings-Lüfter und ähnliche Lüftersteuerung verfügen. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> ...
> Und im Gegenzug hat dieser jemand noch  diese Netzteile empfohlen:
> EVGA SuperNOVA NEX 650G sowie EVGA SuperNOVA 750 G2...


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2014)

Natürlich ist das Supernova NEX 650G kein BeQuiet E9.


----------



## Captn (31. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das Supernova NEX 650G kein BeQuiet E9.



Also was denn nun ? Der eine sagt das, der andere das . Das die Wattklasse nicht stimmt ist klar, aber von wem kommt die Plattform?


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2014)

Das EVGA hat als Basis das FSP Aurum.
Das FSP Aurum ist auch Basis für das E9.
Trotzdem unterscheiden sich die Netzteile voneinander.
Liegt daran dass FSP das so herstellt wie es der Auftragssteller gerne hätte.


----------



## Captn (31. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das EVGA hat als Basis das FSP Aurum.
> Das FSP Aurum ist auch Basis für das E9.
> Trotzdem unterscheiden sich die Netzteile voneinander.
> Liegt daran dass FSP das so herstellt wie es der Auftragssteller gerne hätte.



Ah jetzt ja, eine Erklärung . Danke


----------



## 00Schafskopf (31. August 2014)

genau genommen sind die qualitativen unterschiede: das e9 hat einen leisen lüfter (silent wings), dafür cheapo-kondensatoren. das evga hat einen standardlüfter von yate loon. die kondensatoren sind dafür von nippon chemicon.

davon abgesehen handelt es sich um die gleiche technik, allerdings mit unterschiedlicher nennleistung und anderer kabelkonfiguration.


----------



## ich111 (31. August 2014)

Cheapo? Was soll den der Blödsinn? Kannst ja gerne mal im bei Teapo schauen, was die im Angebot haben. Da gibts ein paar die teuerer sind als die meisten japanischen Elkos und das garantiert nicht zum Spaß


----------



## poiu (31. August 2014)

@Journeyman & Threshold  Dito die netzteile haben die gleiche Basis unterscheiden sich trotzdem


----------



## iGameKudan (31. August 2014)

Mag mir mal eben wer die detaillierten Negativpunkte zum Corsair CX500 V2 nennen, besonders was die Technik und die Schutzschaltungen angeht?
Am besten noch mit Quellen?

Will wen abbringen dass er das NT mit seiner neuen hardware nutzt.


----------



## 00Schafskopf (1. September 2014)

der hauptkritikpunkt am cx ist hier im forum meistens, dass es von cwt gefertigt wird. angeblich "einer der mit abstand schlechtesten fertiger", also noch deutlich schlechter als die echten billigfertiger wie leadman, rui sheng yua usw. das wird allerdings nur so geschrieben, damit auch ja keiner auf die idee kommt, irgendwas von cwt zu kaufen - gemeint ist letztendlich "cwt ist weder seasonic noch delta (top-fertiger)"

wie gut oder schlecht das cx wirklich ist kannst du hier nachlesen.


----------



## poiu (1. September 2014)

Es gibt bessere Netzteile auch von Corsair, die CX Serie ist halt absolut Low Buget das da gespart werden muss um den nPreis zu drücken sollte niemand überraschen

wenn es um 50€ sein soll

https://geizhals.at/de/cooler-master-g450m-450w-atx-2-31-rs-450-amaa-b1-a1010337.html
https://geizhals.at/de/lc-power-gold-series-lc9450-v2-3-400w-atx-2-3-a861221.html
https://geizhals.at/de/cooler-master-g550m-550w-atx-2-31-rs-550-amaa-b1-a1010360.html
https://geizhals.at/de/super-flower-golden-green-hx-450w-atx-2-3-sf-450p14xe-hx-a1039307.html
https://geizhals.at/de/corsair-cs-s...2-4-cp-9020075-eu-cp-9020075-uk-a1029286.html


@Schafskopf
CWT ist ein sehr schwankender fertiger, siehe mal meine Thermaltake London und Cooler MASter G550M Reviews beides CWT das eine gut das andere weniger


----------



## iGameKudan (1. September 2014)

Kurz, bis auf den Risikowert CWT spricht nix gravierendes gegen das CX?

Die Tests die ich so zur CX-Serie gefunden hatte waren auch ziemlich gescheit, aber ich hätte gedacht dass das NT hier im Forum so schlecht geredet wird hat nen tieferen Hintergrund. :|

Das Teil (CX500M) ist schon vorhanden und sollte für nen 2500K + R9 280 dienen.


----------



## eXquisite (1. September 2014)

> Die Tests die ich so zur CX-Serie gefunden hatte waren auch ziemlich gescheit, aber ich hätte gedacht dass das NT hier im Forum so schlecht geredet wird hat nen tieferen Hintergrund. :|



Naja, das Ding kann brennen und schaltet nicht ab, dazu nen billigsten Yate Loon Lüfter und auf der Sek Seite ein paar alte CapXons, wirklich pralle ist das Ding nicht -> nachn paar Jährchen aber bitte raus mit dem Müll.


----------



## poiu (1. September 2014)

@iGameKudan

nimm eines der von mir genannten die sind alle besser als das CX


----------



## _chiller_ (3. September 2014)

Amazon hat mir mal wieder so eine tolle Werbe-Email geschickt. Ich glaube die hassen mich immer noch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. September 2014)

@Chiller

Ach du sche*** ... Da iss ja eins schöner als das anderer 

Aber interessant zu wissen, nach was du so alles gesucht hast bei Amazon


----------



## Leob12 (3. September 2014)

550W + CM für 38€? 

Muss ich haben!!! Das gesparte Geld wird für eine stärkere Grafikkarte hergenommen


----------



## poiu (3. September 2014)

Das gesparte Geld kannst du wohl gleich in einen neuen PC investieren


----------



## JPW (4. September 2014)

Kurze Frage:
Reicht ein System Power 7 450W für einen AMD Phenom II x6 1055t und ATI Radeon HD5830?


----------



## Hibble (4. September 2014)

Ja, das wäre kein Problem. Leichtes OC würde es auch ohne Probleme wegstecken.


----------



## JPW (4. September 2014)

Danke!


----------



## ebastler (4. September 2014)

Ich habe den fehler gemacht, bei dem Shop, der grad die 780Ti Matrix um 444€ verkauft, auf "andere Artikel" zu klicken.
Die bieten passend zu 2 780Ti im SLI auch gleich das perfekt passende High-End-Netzteil! Ist das nicht super?
Und so schön billig 

780 Watt Highend Netzteil - 140mm Lüfter - SLI ready super leise 14 cm | eBay

Hier der Shop (Das Angebot zur GPU ist echt gut!):
csl-computer-gmbh | eBay

Ich muss, sagen, es juckt mich in den Fingern, so n Netzteil zu bestellen... Aber nicht für 2 780Ti, und nichtmal für meinen aktuellen PC ohne GPU, sondern für eine kleine Testlast und das Oszilloskop. 
Ich wette, bei 400W spätestens schaltets ab, wenn es eine OCP hat, sonst brennt es halt bei 600 
Wenn ich nicht davor abschalte, weil ich Angst um mein Oszilloskop hab (400Vpp hält es aus )


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2014)

Beeindruckend. 
Hat zwar nicht genug PCIe Stecker für zwei Karten aber Hauptsache "SLI Ready" steht drauf.


----------



## eXquisite (4. September 2014)

> 780 Watt Highend Netzteil - 140mm Lüfter - SLI ready super leise 14 cm | eBay
> 
> Hier der Shop (Das Angebot zur GPU ist echt gut!):
> csl-computer-gmbh | eBay
> ...



Das ist das was Chiller schon im Test hatte, das Ding ist langweilig.


----------



## ebastler (4. September 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Das ist das was Chiller schon im Test hatte, das Ding ist langweilig.


Och mann...
Wobei, ich hab genug Chinaknaller, meist uralt, daheim. Muss nur mal meinen IGBT Linearbrenner fertig machen. Dann sollte ich von 1 bis 70A oder so jeden beliebigen Strom anlegen können.

Da der IGBT 1200V aushält, ist er auch praktisch unzerstörbar, egal, was das Netzteil macht. Hätte ich nur etwas mehr Zeit


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (4. September 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> 780 Watt Highend Netzteil - 140mm Lüfter - SLI ready super leise 14 cm | eBay


 
Darf sowas jetzt überhaupt noch verkauft werden ???
War nicht irgendwie ne aktive PFC Pflich ... mindestens 80+ unn so ???


----------



## Shadow Complex (4. September 2014)

Nein nur ab 75 Watt muss überhaupt eine PFC verbaut sein. Ob passiv oder aktiv ist dabei per Gesetz egal.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (4. September 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Nein nur ab 75 Watt muss überhaupt eine PFC verbaut sein. Ob passiv oder aktiv ist dabei per Gesetz egal.


 
Und was ist dem 80+ Zertifikat ???

Das Ding iss doch ne Energieschleuder³ ... ?


----------



## eXquisite (4. September 2014)

> Und was ist dem 80+ Zertifikat ???
> 
> Das Ding iss doch ne Energieschleuder³ ... ?



Gibt genug Geräte die 80+ erreichen mit ner passiven.


----------



## Shadow Complex (4. September 2014)

3 Geräte von denen eines in Wirklichkeit eine aktive PFC hat.

Netzteile im Preisvergleich


----------



## eXquisite (4. September 2014)

> 3 Geräte von denen eines in Wirklichkeit eine aktive PFC hat.
> 
> Netzteile im Preisvergleich



Bei Geizhals, die listen ja auch nichts vor 2008.


----------



## Shadow Complex (4. September 2014)

Und welche Modelle wären das die vor 2008 auf den Markt erschienen sind? Idealo gibt seit 2004 8 Netzteile aus, aber das ist größtenteils falsch.


----------



## eXquisite (4. September 2014)

Die kann ich dir jetzt nicht alle aufzählen, Xilence hatte aber mal ne ganze Serie mit 80+ und passiver PFC.´
Ich meine FSP auch, bei LiteON bin ich mir sogar sicher aber die ja sowieso eher im OEM Bereich, früher gab es auch noch ganz viel NonSwitching Mist, da gab es aber auch noch kein 80+.


----------



## Philipus II (4. September 2014)

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber afaik ist für die Zertifizierung aktives PFC Pflicht.


----------



## eXquisite (4. September 2014)

Soweit ich weiß müssen die Dinger nur 0,9 bei 50% Last knacken, dann ist die PFC durch.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (5. September 2014)

Bekomme heute ein PC rein mit einem 780W HKC Gaming Netzteil was Explodiert ist (hang ne R9 290 dran...) Werde später bilder in den Bilderthread posten


----------



## Shadow Complex (5. September 2014)

Da mir meine Frage leider nicht beantwortet wurde, poste ich sie hier nochmal:



> eXquisite schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und das EVGA B2 ist ein schlecht bestücktes GG.
> ...


----------



## eXquisite (5. September 2014)

> Worin äußert sich die schlechte Bestückung?



Weil EVGA mal wieder einen auf "Hauptsache Japanische Caps" macht und dadurch die Ripple von 24,11,9 auf 45,15,10 steigt.


----------



## Shadow Complex (5. September 2014)

Wo kann man was über die Ripplewerte des Golden Green nachlesen?

Und sind 45,15,10 nicht vollkommen in den Specs? Dazu anstelle eines Gleitlager Lüfter einen Lüfter mit Kugellager.


----------



## eXquisite (5. September 2014)

> Wo kann man was über die Ripplewerte des Golden Green nachlesen?



Reviews?



> Und sind 45,15,10 nicht vollkommen in den Specs? Dazu anstelle eines Gleitlager Lüfter einen Lüfter mit Kugellager.



Ja sind sie, dennoch ist es schlechter bestückt - man sollte zum Original greifen. Der Kugellager Lüfter hat aber wenn ich mich nicht irre fast 0,5 A und die Lüftersteuerung ist die gleiche, also leise wird das Ding garantiert nicht sein.

Außerdem bietet das Original noch 80+ Gold dazu.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Ja sind sie


 
Dann ist doch alles bestens.


----------



## Shadow Complex (5. September 2014)

Tut mir leid aber ich kann zum Golden Green HX 750 Watt keine Reviews finden.


----------



## eXquisite (5. September 2014)

Super Flower Golden Green HX 650W - Test/Review | Gamezoom.net


----------



## Shadow Complex (5. September 2014)

Danke für den Link aber Gamezoom? Really? Sind das nicht so ziemlich die schlechtesten Netzteilreviews überhaupt?



eXquisite schrieb:


> Ripple von 24,11,9 auf 45,15,10 steigt.


 
Ignorieren wir jetzt mal die Tatsache, dass das Review von Gamezoom ist.

55,24,21 ist für mich dann doch irgendwie schlechter als 45,15,10 oder übersehe ich da etwas?

Wie kamst du auf deine 24,11,9? Wurde da irgendwie der "Ich bin Reviewer und du hast sowieso keine Ahnung" - Bonus abgezogen?


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Super Flower Golden Green HX 650W - Test/Review | Gamezoom.net


 
Liest sich eher wie ein Werbeflyer.
Diese Gelabere von wegen Primär Cap aus Japan und so -- ich kanns nicht mehr hören.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (5. September 2014)

Hab eben ein FSP Netzteil offen gehabt (3Jahre alt) dort waren auch einige Teapo Caps aufgeblasen ^^


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2014)

Welches?
fotos?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (5. September 2014)

FSP 400 60 MDN .... Fotos leider nein, liegt schon in der Tonne


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2014)

Schade. 
Kriech mal hinterher und hol es wieder raus.


----------



## eXquisite (5. September 2014)

Vielleicht solltest du richtig lesen denn Jonnyguru misst bei 10% Auslastung. Und wie kann ein Chromatest ein Werbeflyer sein?  

Das MDN ist doch ein L8 wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Shadow Complex (5. September 2014)

Tja dann macht der Jonnyguru Test wenig Sinn. Tut mir leid, den Satz über den Diagrammen hab ich nicht gelesen und bin daraufhin vom, für mich, sinnvollsten ausgegangen, sprich 100% Last.


----------



## eXquisite (5. September 2014)

> Tja dann macht der Jonnyguru Test wenig Sinn.



Naja, die von CB dann auch - die messen nur bei 100%, ich finds super weil man dann beides hat 



> Tut mir leid, den Satz über den Diagrammen hab ich nicht gelesen und bin daraufhin vom, für mich, sinnvollsten ausgegangen, sprich 100% Last.



Ist ja nicht schlimm, aber dann musst du mich nicht direkt hier anpupen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. September 2014)

Hallo,

kurze Frage. Halten sich alle Hersteller an die ATX-Norm?

Wenn nicht, bitte mal ein paar Beispiele.

Wäre sehr nett.

Gruß


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (5. September 2014)

Leider keine bilder von dem Gaming Power NT, der Kunde hat nur übertrieben... ist wohl nur die Sicherung futsch.


----------



## eXquisite (5. September 2014)

> Hallo,
> 
> kurze Frage. Halten sich alle Hersteller an die ATX-Norm?
> 
> ...



BeQuiet E9 680 Watt unter Vollast, L8 700 Watt unter Vollast, System Power 7 das gleiche, n haufen anderer Netzteile die Gruppenreguliert sind und hohe Wattzahlen haben unter Vollast.

Die ganzen Fake PFC Dinger mit Zement in ner Metallform statt ner Spule, alle Kissquiet Netzteile, die ganzen Thermaltake Dinger mit zu viel Ripple... Ich könnte den ganzen Tag weiter machen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. September 2014)

Danke. Auch auf Bezug auf Kabel? Sind Flachbandkabel entsprechend der Norm?


----------



## eXquisite (5. September 2014)

> Danke. Auch auf Bezug auf Kabel? Sind Flachbandkabel entsprechend der Norm?



Kommt drauf an, seit dem Intel den 18AWG Kram eingeführt hat schon, wenn aber ATX 2.3 auf den NTs steht dann manchmal nicht.


----------



## Shadow Complex (6. September 2014)

Bei CB kannst du bei den Diagrammen verschiedene laststufen durch schalten. Ich glaube 20,50,100 und crossload.


----------



## eXquisite (6. September 2014)

20, 50 und 100 aber keine Crossloads, naja... mir wäre die Jonnyguru SunMoon auch zu Schade dafür, die bekommt das mit dem Oszi der keine 100 Mhz erreicht ja kaum so hin  dafür sind die Werte aber echt genau.

Die AMIs geben sich wenigstens Mühe bei ihren Tests, löten die Geräte auseinander und und. Hier heißt es aufmachen, an die Chroma hängen, Lüfter, Bla Bla Caps da, Bla Bla Caps hier, fertig.

Hättest du bzw. ihr Interesse daran wenn ich ein NT einfach mal komplett zerpflücke? Hätte hier nen Kandidaten.


----------



## Shadow Complex (6. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du es komplett auseinander nimmt und dann wieder zusammenbaust und schaust ob die selbe Werte dabei herauskommen. 

Sind die Leute hinter jonnyguru nicht Kanadier?


----------



## poiu (6. September 2014)

bei Jonnyguru hast das Problem das die einiges doch merkwürdig testen und Lüfter und Lautstärke gänzlich außen vor lassen.

Was nützt es irgendjemand das Netzteil zu zerlegen und jedes bauteil abzulichten, das macht doch keinerlei sinn wir sprechen hier von massenfertigung bei der nächsten Pallette greift fer fertiger sowieso auf andere Bauelemente zurück.

Das war das erste was ich gelernt hab, selsbt bei Review Sample also sozusagen auf der ersten pallette gibt es manchmal unterschiede hier Nippon Cemicon da Panasonic und da Rubycon.

Was glaubt ihr wie das bei anderen Bauelementen ausseht, das sind Elementa aus einem baukasten da greift man rein und bastelt es zusammmen.


nebenbei -> 

Kondensator


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. September 2014)

Richtig, aber wichtig ist es für ein Review dennoch zu einem gewissen Teil, da man so die Bauteile, die das getestete Gerät verwendet hat, dokumentiert hat.
Mehr aber auch nicht...

Gerade bei 'Standardbauteilen' gibt es Chips, die untereinander beliebigst getauscht werden können. Kondensatoren gehören da genau so dazu wie die ganzen Leistungsbauteile, ggF aber auch die Sicherungs IC (aber eher seltener)...


----------



## eXquisite (6. September 2014)

Ihr habt beide recht, dennoch sieht man sowas in Deutschland garnicht.


----------



## Philipus II (6. September 2014)

Ich persönlich gehe davon aus, dass eine detaillierte Analyse der Elektronik wenig hilfreich ist. Schlussendlich sollten die Netzteiltests bei ComputerBase und PCGH für alle Interessierten so gut wie möglich verständlich sein und die wichtigsten Informationen zusammenfassen. Beide Medien richten sich an PC-Interessiere im Allgemeinen und nicht wie JonnyGuru primär an Netzteil-Interessierte. Insbesondere bei den Controllern und Leistungsbauteilen ist es schwierig, nicht nur reine Auflistungen zu produzieren.


----------



## eXquisite (6. September 2014)

> Ich persönlich gehe davon aus, dass eine detaillierte Analyse der Elektronik wenig hilfreich ist. Schlussendlich sollten die Netzteiltests bei ComputerBase und PCGH für alle Interessierten so gut wie möglich verständlich sein und die wichtigsten Informationen zusammenfassen. Beide Medien richten sich an PC-Interessiere im Allgemeinen und nicht wie JonnyGuru primär an Netzteil-Interessierte. Insbesondere bei den Controllern und Leistungsbauteilen ist es schwierig, nicht nur reine Auflistungen zu produzieren.



Naja, als Beispiel könnte man die Primären und Sekundären Teile der verschiedenen Netzteile in verschiedenen Wattklassen zu Tabellen zusammenfassen, welche Stromstärken können/dürfen durch etc.

Und bei PCGH sehen die Tests eher so aus: Das ist leise das muss ich kaufen!


----------



## NuVirus (6. September 2014)

In Heften verstehe ich es ja noch wenn sowas nicht angegeben wird - dann könnte es zumindest als PDF auf DVD liegen oä.

Bei Online Artikeln könnte man solche Detailinformationen am Ende hinters Fazit auf ne extra Seite packen da gibts ja genug Möglichkeiten oder man blendet es standardmäßig aus und gibt nur nen kurzen Hinweis.


----------



## Grestorn (6. September 2014)

Ich weiß, dass digital gesteuerte Netzteile hier im Thread keinen guten Stand haben. Da ich aber ein Freak von Anzeigen und Grafen bin, möchte ich mir für mein neues System (5960 & SLI) ein solches zulegen, derzeit schwebt mir das Thermaltake Toughpower DPS G 1050 vor. 

Eure Anforderungen an ein Netzteil hier im Thread sind ja wirklich ausgesprochen hoch, für mich ist aber nur folgendes wichtig: 


Stabilität, auch im OC Betrieb und bei voller Leistungsaabgabe
Effizienz, speziell im Niedriglastbereich (Idle)
Lautstärke

Und natürlich sollte das Teil ein paar Jahre halten. 

Wenn ein digital gesteuertes Netzteil nun nicht so schnell reagiert wie ein analog gesteuertes: In wie weit wirkt sich das für mich in der Praxis überhaupt aus? Muss mich das wirklich stören? Die von den Spezifikationen vorgesehenen Zeiten und Toleranz-Werte werden ja wohl trotzdem eingehalten, oder?

Ich hab keinen Test von dem Toughpower DPS gefunden, dafür ist es wohl noch zu neu. Gibt es aus Eurer Sicht einen harten Grund davon Abstand zu nehmen?


----------



## Philipus II (6. September 2014)

Ich rate vom Kauf immer ab, bis es einen brauchbaren Test gibt.


----------



## eXquisite (6. September 2014)

> Ich weiß, dass digital gesteuerte Netzteile hier im Thread keinen guten Stand haben. Da ich aber ein Freak von Anzeigen und Grafen bin, möchte ich mir für mein neues System (5960 & SLI) ein solches zulegen, derzeit schwebt mir das Thermaltake Toughpower DPS G 1050 vor.
> 
> Eure Anforderungen an ein Netzteil hier im Thread sind ja wirklich ausgesprochen hoch, für mich ist aber nur folgendes wichtig:
> 
> ...



Du kannst für 180 Euro kein brauchbares Digitales Netzteil bekommen, da gehen ja erst die nicht digitalen vernünftigen los.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. September 2014)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass digital gesteuerte Netzteile hier im Thread keinen guten Stand haben. Da ich aber ein Freak von Anzeigen und Grafen bin, möchte ich mir für mein neues System (5960 & SLI) ein solches zulegen, derzeit schwebt mir das Thermaltake Toughpower DPS G 1050 vor.


 Du willst echt Betatester bei unerprobter und völlig neuer Technik sein, bei einem Bauteil, was im worst case dir die ganzen Komponenten braten kann??

Nur wegen irgendwelchen blöden Spielereien? (die du dir als 'Technikfreak' auch selbst basteln könntest, wenn du es wollen würdest)...


----------



## ich111 (6. September 2014)

Wenn man die Werte sehen will, wär halt ein normales analoges Netzteil, dass zusätzlich digital überwacht wird ideal


----------



## eXquisite (6. September 2014)

> Wenn man die Werte sehen will, wär halt ein normales analoges Netzteil, dass zusätzlich digital überwacht wird ideal



Oder einfach mal ein Fertiger wie Delta samt der Server Software der das gebacken bekommt und nicht Corsair Link Mist.


----------



## NuVirus (16. September 2014)

Guten Morgen,

Das E10 ist ja jetzt draußen, kann man jetzt eigentlich schon sagen ob man die Varianten über 500W für SLI bzw Crossfire nutzen kann?


----------



## poiu (16. September 2014)

DCtoDC hat es ja sollte also kein Probleme bei der Spannung geben

Kollege hat die 800W Variante mit zwie ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT befeuert

Außerdem kommen wohl einige Chroma Tests des 800W E10, von einem Weiß ich sicher!

Was findet ihr aktuell am interessantesten 400,  500 W .....


----------



## NuVirus (16. September 2014)

Da das E10 400W bereits jetzt recht günstig ist wären da Tests nicht schlecht ob das für Mittelklasse PCs mit i5/Xeon und Grafikkarten wie R9 280/285 bzw. die neuen Nvidia 970/980 ausreichend ist.
Maxwell soll auch recht sparsam sein, wäre immerhin ca. 20€ Ersparnis was in der der Preisklasse doch nicht unerheblich ist  

Interessant wäre auch wie sich die Effizienz im Idle Bereich sich zwischen 400 und 500W unterscheidet.

Ansonsten halt noch die 700/800W Version für Dual GPU da die meisten guten NT ja doch deutlich teurer sind und so hätte man eine günstigere Alternative.

Habe vorhin den Computerbase Test gelesen, ich denke mal ich liege damit richtig dass das P10 immer noch das bessere NT ist und hochwertigere Kondensatoren usw. drauf hat oder aber der Aufpreis lohnt sich praktisch nicht mehr oder?


----------



## beren2707 (16. September 2014)

Definitiv 500W (mit oder ohne KM), da universell einsetzbar und auch für OC geeignet. Wäre bei mir der Kandidat, der mein in die Jahre gekommenes E8 ersetzen könnte. 
Ansonsten auf alle Fälle das 800W-Modell für die MGPU-Fraktion. Das 400W-Modell sollte man mMn auch unbedingt testen, dieses könnte im Bereich um 60€ für durchschnittliche Spielerechner der neue Dauerbrenner werden.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2014)

Das 450 Watt Modell fehlt noch irgendwie.


----------



## drebbin (16. September 2014)

Wäre eine perfekte Lücke für mittelklasse PCs.
Das ganze noch als CM...cool :p


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2014)

Km brauchst du in der Leistungsklasse nicht.
Schraubt nur den Preis des Netzteils unnötig in die Höhe.


----------



## NuVirus (16. September 2014)

Es soll kein 450W Modell geben nur noch gerade Schritte hieß es mal


----------



## dominger (16. September 2014)

Hallo,
Ich kann mich nicht zwischen 3 Netzteilen entscheiden und bitte euch jetzt um Rat.
Ich plane mit dem Netzteil 2 R9 280X Toxic und Vapor Tri X Oc zu betreiben. Außerdem einen I7-4770k und 4 Festplatten zu betreiben.
Ich habe grob gerechnet:
GPU: 2x350W
CPU: 80w
Das macht 750w also wird es ein 850w Netzteil.
Ich werde das Ganze auch oc.

Entweder nehm ich das P10 800w oder das Antec high current pro hcp 850/1000w.

Welches findet ihr besser oder wurdet ihr nehmen?

Ich dachte beim Antec an 1000w, da es nur 20Euro mehr als die 850w version kostet.
Ist das sinnvoll.

MfG
Jan


----------



## Hibble (16. September 2014)

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, ist das HCP Platinum schon empfehlenswert. Das Corsair HX850i hätte aber z.B. noch mehr Features, wäre etwas leiser und auch günstiger. Das HXi hätte Flachbandkabel, beim HCP sind die Kabel gesleevt. Musst du wissen, was dir lieber ist.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2014)

Ein 750 Watt Netzteil ist völlig ausreichend.


----------



## dominger (16. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein 750 Watt Netzteil ist völlig ausreichend.



Aber was ist mit der Rechnung? 



Hibble schrieb:


> Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, ist das HCP Platinum schon empfehlenswert. Das Corsair HX850i hätte aber z.B. noch mehr Features, wäre etwas leiser und auch günstiger. Das HXi hätte Flachbandkabel, beim HCP sind die Kabel gesleevt. Musst du wissen, was dir lieber ist.



Naja 210Euro ist mir fast zu teuer.
Ich schaus mir an.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2014)

dominger schrieb:


> Aber was ist mit der Rechnung?



Wie kommst du auf 350 Watt pro Grafikkarte?

Ein komplettes System mit einer R9 280X braucht keine 350 Watt.


----------



## dominger (16. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf 350 Watt pro Grafikkarte?
> 
> Ein komplettes System mit einer R9 280X braucht keine 350 Watt.



http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/gra...hire_radeon_r9_290_vapor_x,823,3056038,5.html
Da, neben dem Bild und ein Benchmark oder Prime oder... möchte ich schon durchlaufen lassen. (zuzüglich oc)


----------



## ebastler (16. September 2014)

dominger schrieb:


> Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X im Test bei GameStar.de
> Da, neben dem Bild und ein Benchmark oder Prime oder... möchte ich schon durchlaufen lassen. (zuzüglich oc)


 
Da sehe ich 322W.

Und das:


> Stromverbrauch gemessen in Battlefield 4 für komplettes Testsystem



Fällt dir was auf? Da ist der Verbrauch aller anderen Komponenten (CPU, HDDs, Board, RAM), sowie die Netzteilverluste mit dabei...


----------



## Philipus II (16. September 2014)

Gamestar Verbrauchsmessungen kann man leider in die Tonne treten. Am realistischsten sind wohl die Messungen bei Toms Hardware Deutschland.


----------



## ebastler (16. September 2014)

Ah, mal eine Frage:
Beim e9 480CM sind die beiden PCIe Kabel wohl auf verschiedenen Lanes, oder?
Sonst dürfte es mit der 290X nicht gehen, bei 18A für die Karte.

Von 2 Lanes hätte die mit 36A weit mehr als benötigt.


----------



## dominger (16. September 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Gamestar Verbrauchsmessungen kann man leider in die Tonne treten. Am realistischsten sind wohl die Messungen bei Toms Hardware Deutschland.



Ich habe aber noch keine niedrigeren Werte irgendwo gefunden

Wie viel Watt verbraucht denn eine Karte?
Was sagst du zur Netzteil Auswahl?


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ah, mal eine Frage:
> Beim e9 480CM sind die beiden PCIe Kabel wohl auf verschiedenen Lanes, oder?
> Sonst dürfte es mit der 290X nicht gehen, bei 18A für die Karte.
> 
> Von 2 Lanes hätte die mit 36A weit mehr als benötigt.



Du meinst Rails. Lanes sind was anderes.
Das BeQuiet hat 4 Rails.
Je ein PCIe Anschluss hat eine Rail zur Verfügung.
Macht also 216 Watt pro Kabel. Das sollte auch für eine R9 290X reichen.



dominger schrieb:


> Ich habe aber noch keine niedrigeren Werte irgendwo gefunden
> 
> Wie viel Watt verbraucht denn eine Karte?
> Was sagst du zur Netzteil Auswahl?



Wenn ich einen Rechner zusammengebaut habe messe ich auch immer die Leistungsaufnahme. Ist ja schnell gemacht.
Du müsstest die R9 280X schon erheblich übertakten um überhaupt das gesamte System auf 400 Watt zu bringen.
Ein Multi GPU System mit einem 4930k und zwei R9 290 braucht rund 620 Watt -- übertaktet versteht sich.
Und du wirst zustimmen dass die R9 290 mehr Strom zieht als eine R9 280X. Dazu kommt dass der 4930k mehr Strom zieht als eine Haswell Desktop CPU.

Lass dich also nicht mit Game Star Werten verunsichert. Die Typen haben sowieso kein Plan von der Materie.


----------



## ebastler (16. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du meinst Rails. Lanes sind was anderes.
> Das BeQuiet hat 4 Rails.
> Je ein PCIe Anschluss hat eine Rail zur Verfügung.
> Macht also 216 Watt pro Kabel. Das sollte auch für eine R9 290X reichen.



Eh, ja, das war ein Fail meinerseits. Meinte natürlich Rails^^
Ich hatte im Kopf, dass das e9 480 4 Rails zu 18A hat, aber keine Ahnung mehr, wie die aufgeteilt sind...

Danke fürs Beruhigen! Hat BeQuiet die also sinnvoll aufgeteilt, dann sollte ich keine Probleme haben


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2014)

Das ist der Vorteil wenns 4 Rails sind.
So kannst du CPU, Board und den beiden PCIe Steckern jeweils eine Rail zukommen.


----------



## NuVirus (16. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist der Vorteil wenns 4 Rails sind.
> So kannst du CPU, Board und den beiden PCIe Steckern jeweils eine Rail zukommen.



Ist das neue E10 400W jetzt eigl. auch auf 4 Rails aufgeteilt?
Das war ja glaube ich das größte Problem des E9 400W oder?


----------



## dominger (16. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Rechner zusammengebaut habe messe ich auch immer die Leistungsaufnahme. Ist ja schnell gemacht.
> Du müsstest die R9 280X schon erheblich übertakten um überhaupt das gesamte System auf 400 Watt zu bringen.
> Ein Multi GPU System mit einem 4930k und zwei R9 290 braucht rund 620 Watt -- übertaktet versteht sich.
> Und du wirst zustimmen dass die R9 290 mehr Strom zieht als eine R9 280X. Dazu kommt dass der 4930k mehr Strom zieht als eine Haswell Desktop CPU.
> ...



Also dann 750W.
Und welches? P10 oder Antec?

Ist schon ziemlich verwirrend


----------



## NuVirus (16. September 2014)

dominger schrieb:


> Also dann 750W.
> Und welches? P10 oder Antec?
> 
> Ist schon ziemlich verwirrend


 
Antec High Current Pro HCP-850 Platinum, 850W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06250-3/0761345-06251-0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist aktuell laut einigen das beste NT auf dem Markt für 2 Grafikkarten, ich selbst kann dazu nix sagen da ich es nie hatte, sollte mehr als ausreichend sein wird vom Top Fertiger Delta hergestellt


----------



## dominger (16. September 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Antec High Current Pro HCP-850 Platinum, 850W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06250-3/0761345-06251-0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist aktuell laut einigen das beste NT auf dem Markt für 2 Grafikkarten, ich selbst kann dazu nix sagen da ich es nie hatte, sollte mehr als ausreichend sein wird vom Top Fertiger Delta hergestellt



Super, wird morgen bestellt 
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## beren2707 (16. September 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Ist das neue E10 400W jetzt eigl. auch auf 4 Rails aufgeteilt?
> Das war ja glaube ich das größte Problem des E9 400W oder?


 Das E10 400W bietet drei Rails zu je 18A.


----------



## dominger (16. September 2014)

Was halst du von der 1000W Version des Antec Treshold? 
Die ist ja kaum teurer. 
MfG


----------



## Olstyle (16. September 2014)

Aber auch das Bisschen ist nur verbranntes Geld was dir im Idle wahrscheinlich auch noch mit Mehrverbrauch gedankt wird.


----------



## dominger (16. September 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Aber auch das Bisschen ist nur verbranntes Geld was dir im Idle wahrscheinlich auch noch mit Mehrverbrauch gedankt wird.



Das stimmt aber vlt, wird es Tripel sli/cf.
Und es sind nur 20Euro.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. September 2014)

dominger schrieb:


> Das stimmt aber vlt, wird es Tripel sli/cf.
> Und es sind nur 20Euro.


Das unterstützt dein Mainboard nicht.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2014)

dominger schrieb:


> Was halst du von der 1000W Version des Antec Treshold?
> Die ist ja kaum teurer.
> MfG


 
Was für ein 1000 Watt Teil?


----------



## NuVirus (17. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was für ein 1000 Watt Teil?



Er meint das gute Antec in 1000W statt 850W


----------



## dominger (17. September 2014)

Ich meine das Antec 1000W 

Doch, mein Mainboard unterstützt Tripel cf.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. September 2014)

dominger schrieb:


> Doch, mein Mainboard unterstützt Tripel cf.


Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass das Gigabyte Z97X-UD3H immer noch aktuell ist, nicht.



> Multi-GPU: NVIDIA 2-Way SLI (x8/x8), AMD 2-Way CrossFireX (x8/x8)


----------



## dominger (17. September 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass das Gigabyte Z97X-UD3H immer noch aktuell ist, nicht.



Ohh, verlesen.
Also das 850W Netzteil.
Sonst bestell ich gleich.


----------



## beren2707 (17. September 2014)

Leute, das ist immer noch der Netzteil-Thread, nicht der MGPU-Thread. Also bitte nicht zu sehr vom Thema abschweifen, okay? 
Acht Beiträge wurden ausgeblendet.

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2014)

dominger schrieb:


> Ich meine das Antec 1000W
> 
> Doch, mein Mainboard unterstützt Tripel cf.


 
Was willst du mit 1000 Watt?
Waren wir nicht dabei zu sagen dass auch 750 Watt reichen?


----------



## NuVirus (17. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was willst du mit 1000 Watt?
> Waren wir nicht dabei zu sagen dass auch 750 Watt reichen?



Ist halt das typische auf Nummer sicher gehen und gleichzeitig feststellen dass noch etwas mehr Watt kaum mehr kosten und man es ja im Ausnahmefall mal brauchen könnte.


----------



## Teutonnen (17. September 2014)

1kW in einer alltagstauglichen Form mit ner 1150er-Plattform? Wohl kaum.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2014)

Aber doch keine 1000 Watt.
Dann kann er den Aufpreis zum 1000er Schinken auch ins Klo werfen. Ist das gleiche.


----------



## dominger (17. September 2014)

Ja, das stimmt Treshold
Ich kaufe gleich alles 
Noch sonst irgendein Tipp?


----------



## NuVirus (17. September 2014)

Was willst du denn alles kaufen außer Netzteil?


----------



## dominger (17. September 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Was willst du denn alles kaufen außer Netzteil?



Eine weitere R9 280X Tri X Vapor X OC.


----------



## eXquisite (17. September 2014)

> Eine weitere R9 280X Tri X Vapor X OC.



Bei zwei R9 280X bist du mit dem BQ Dark Power Pro 550 Watt bestens bedient!


----------



## Shadow Complex (18. September 2014)

Da der Thread offtopic wird, geht es eben hier weiter:


xHaru schrieb:


> Da macht das Konfigurieren/ausschalten der OCP kein  Netzteil zu Singlerail. Sonst müsste da ja das Platinenlayout geändert  werden.



Und genau das ist eben dein Denkfehler. Eine Multrail Netzteil besitzt nicht nur physisch von einander getrennte Lötpunkte für die einzelnen Rails sondern eben pro Rail auch einen Messwiderstand. Der Sicherheits IC überwacht das ganze und beim Überschreiten eines vorher definierten Schwellenwertes löst der Sicherheits IC eben aus und schaltet das Netzteil ab.
Konfiguriert man jetzt den Sicherheits IC so um, dass man den Auslösepunkt höher setzt oder garkeinen definiert, dann wird aus dem Multirail Netzteil ein Singlerail Netzteil.
Die getrennt voneinander existierenden Lötpunkte sind dann immer noch vorhanden, die einzelnen Rails werden aber nicht mehr überwacht.

Hat Stefan Payne glaub ich sschon hunderte Male geschrieben. Multrail = getrennte Spannungsschienen + Überwachung jeder einzelnen 
Müsste auch in seinem Grundlagenartikel stehen.


----------



## ebastler (18. September 2014)

Ich glaube, viele denken, dass ein MR Netzteil getrennte Leistungsendstufen, Trafos oder Sekundärspulen habe...
Dem ist nicht so!! 

Es geht einzig und allein darum, wo der Strom gemessen wird - in der Masseleitung einer jeden Rail getrennt, oder in allen zusammen.


----------



## eXquisite (18. September 2014)

> Ich glaube, viele denken, dass ein MR Netzteil getrennte Leistungsendstufen, Trafos oder Sekundärspulen habe...
> Dem ist nicht so!!



WTF, wo sollte denn da bitte Platz für 4 Travos in nem DPP sein  Ich liebe solche Intelligenzbestien


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. September 2014)

Spielt doch keine Rolle.

Schau dir mal an, wieviele Leute was von Effektivität faseln oder aber denken, dass man die Effizienz von der Leistung abziehen müsste...


----------



## NuVirus (19. September 2014)

Ich spiele aktuell mit dem Gedanken mir 2 GTX 970 oder 980 zu holen, welches NT würdet ihr dafür nehmen?

Ich denke entweder Be Quiet E10 700W oder BQ P10 650/750W wären gut geeignet und das P10 etwas besser - welches wäre denn leiser?

Will einfach mal selbst die Erfahrung mit SLI machen und die 970 ist vergleichsweise günstig, die CPU dafür habe ich ja - System siehe Signatur.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2014)

Das P10 mit 550 Watt reicht.


----------



## NuVirus (19. September 2014)

Liegt das daran, dass es die gleiche Basis wie das 650/750W hat und eigentlich mehr leistet als draufsteht?

Etwas OCed sollten die Karten auch werden sofern halt bei beiden möglich.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2014)

Das liegt daran dass die GTX 970 weniger Strom braucht als die 770 und davon kannst du zwei problemlos mit dem 550er P10 betreiben.


----------



## eXquisite (19. September 2014)

Man kann auch 2 GTX 770 mit nem DPP 550 betreiben, das DPP 550 ist das 750ger/650ger mit kleinerem Aufkleber.


----------



## ebastler (19. September 2014)

Ich hatte mal eine Idee, da hier in letzter zeit immer mehr Leute technisches zeug zu Netzteilen fragen, und ich immer mehr an komischen Antworten verzweifle.
Was haltet ihr von einer kleinen Reihe aus 2-3 Youtube Videos, wo ich Stück für Stück die Technik eines Netzteils erkläre?

Video 1: Zerlegen eines NTs (hier liegt mein altes Antec HCG rum, das will ich zwar behalten, aber aufschrauben und Bauteile/Gruppen erklären ist ja kein Problem), kurze Erklärung, was was macht. Grundlegende Unterschiede DC-DC/Gruppenregulierung.
Video 2: Schutzschaltungen. Welche, wie implementiert, auch einige technische Details. Multirail und Single Rail.
Video 3: Technische Details zur Elektronik. Schaltungstypologien, DC-DC, Aktive PFC, Resonanzschaltungen im Primärkreis.

Das wäre so eine grobe Idee.

Was haltet ihr davon? Ich würde dann auch etwas mit dem Oszi rummessen (Gatesignale der Primärtransistoren, zum Beispiel), usw, und erklären, was man da sieht. Nicht nur abstraktes Fachgeschwafel.
Mir geht es dabei nicht um konkrete Modelle, die Bauqualität von meinem, oder einer Einkaufshilfe. Einfach eine technische Erklärung, von Video zu Video komplexer, technischer und schwieriger werdend, wie so ein Netzteil denn nun tickt.

Da ich nun eine Woche frei habe (okay, ich muss viel lernen, aber so ein Video dauert ja nicht soo lange), könnte ich ein Video oder so gleich mal machen...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (19. September 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal eine Idee, da hier in letzter zeit immer mehr Leute technisches zeug zu Netzteilen fragen, und ich immer mehr an komischen Antworten verzweifle.
> Was haltet ihr von einer kleinen Reihe aus 2-3 Youtube Videos, wo ich Stück für Stück die Technik eines Netzteils erkläre?
> 
> Video 1: Zerlegen eines NTs (hier liegt mein altes Antec HCG rum, das will ich zwar behalten, aber aufschrauben und Bauteile/Gruppen erklären ist ja kein Problem), kurze Erklärung, was was macht. Grundlegende Unterschiede DC-DC/Gruppenregulierung.
> ...



Alter, das ist seit langem endlich mal was, wo ich mich richtig drauf freuen würde es zu gucken ... !!!!

Also ich bin da auf jeden Fall dafür, weil die Idee iss wirklich gut. So kann jeder mal sehen was was ist und man bekommt die funktionsweise am lebendem Objekt zu sehen ..
BTW: Ich bekomme meinen Wissenhunger endlich gestillt ... 

 für die Aktion


----------



## ebastler (19. September 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Alter, das ist seit langem endlich mal was, wo ich mich richtig drauf freuen würde es zu gucken ... !!!!
> 
> Also ich bin da auf jeden Fall dafür, weil die Idee iss wirklich gut. So kann jeder mal sehen was was ist und man bekommt die funktionsweise am lebendem Objekt zu sehen ..
> BTW: Ich bekomme meinen Wissenhunger endlich gestillt ...
> ...


 
Schon ein Einziger dermaßen begeisterter Zuschauer ist es mir wert, die Reihe zu machen 
Ich hoffe mal, ich enttäusche deine Erwartungen nicht, und gebe mein Bestes!


----------



## NuVirus (19. September 2014)

Kurze Frage, ich bin am überlegen mein E9 480W für meinen 2. PC zu verwenden - würde durch die hohe Watt Zahl die Effizienz stark leiden im Vergleich zu einem 300-400W Gold NT bei 20-30W Verbrauch im Idle?
Ich will vorerst nur die IGP des i3 Haswell verwenden den ich mir evtl. gebraucht im Bundle kaufe.

Das E9 hätte ich übrig falls ich auf 2 GTX 970 aufrüste und so hätte ich eine sinnvolle Verwendung - falls ich die GTX 670 nicht für einen vernünftigen Preis verkauft bekomme wandert diese in den 2. PC dann könnte ich das E9 sowieso brauchen.


----------



## Journeyman (19. September 2014)

@ebastler
Gute Idee. Denn aus all diesen "(Profi-)Tests" erfährt man eh' kaum etwas Sinnvolles über die technische Seite der Geräte.


----------



## Captn (19. September 2014)

@ebastler 

Eine klasse Idee 
Ich wollt mich eh mal mehr mit dem Thema Netzteil ausseinandersetzen und da spielt mir deine Idee direkt in die Arme .


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, ich bin am überlegen mein E9 480W für meinen 2. PC zu verwenden - würde durch die hohe Watt Zahl die Effizienz stark leiden im Vergleich zu einem 300-400W Gold NT bei 20-30W Verbrauch im Idle?



Das sind 2% Differenz oder so. Den Unterschied kannst du vergessen.



NuVirus schrieb:


> Ich will vorerst nur die IGP des i3 Haswell verwenden den ich mir evtl. gebraucht im Bundle kaufe.



Dafür extra ein neues Netzteil ist sinnfrei. Das E9 kannst du problemlos verwenden.



NuVirus schrieb:


> Das E9 hätte ich übrig falls ich auf 2 GTX 970 aufrüste und so hätte ich eine sinnvolle Verwendung - falls ich die GTX 670 nicht für einen vernünftigen Preis verkauft bekomme wandert diese in den 2. PC dann könnte ich das E9 sowieso brauchen.



Du willst auf zwei GTX 970 aufrüsten?
Du suchst ein neues Netzteil dafür?
Das P10 mit 550 Watt reicht da problemlos.


----------



## NuVirus (19. September 2014)

Ja bin noch am überlegen ob ich noch warte, kann noch alles vernünftig zocken was ich aktuell will aber halt nicht mit Downsampling usw. und wenn ich Aufrüste sollte es sich auch richtig lohnen und die neuen Downsampling Modi sehen schon gut aus aktuell nutze ich 2880x1800 da 16:10 Bildschirm.

Falls ich den den 2. PC aufbaue benötige ich halt eh ein neues NT da könnte ich das E9 perfekt verwenden und nicht benötigte Kabel abnehmen.
Bin auch am überlegen da es wohl nen ITX Board wird evtl. nen Gehäuse mit Pico NT zu kaufen aber falls mal ne Grafikkarte rein soll könnte ich das E9 eben sowieso perfekt nutzen und es kann eh kein winziges Gehäuse sein da der PC evtl auch als Fileserver laufen soll mit mehreren 3,5" HDDs.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2014)

Falls du da konkrete Hilfe oder so brauchst kannst du einen Thread aufmachen.
Damit das hier nicht zu unübersichtlich wird.


----------



## NuVirus (19. September 2014)

Jo aber das kann ich im Prinzip nur selbst entscheiden, mir ging es nur darum zu klären was für ein NT ich für SLI brauchen würde und ob das E9 480W auch noch ne einigermaßen vernünftige Effizienz bei 20-30W Verbrauch im Idle hat - ist auch erst ca. halbes Jahr alt das E9.

Danke für die Infos falls SLI dann hole ich das P10 550W.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2014)

Dann ist alles klar.


----------



## poiu (20. September 2014)

Chiller deinEnermax ist ja kaputt gegangen, war das deines 

https://www.facebook.com/EnermaxEur...6478752387470/261835083851836/?type=1&fref=nf


----------



## _chiller_ (20. September 2014)

lol ^^ Ne ich hatte ein 500W Modu 87+


----------



## dominger (20. September 2014)

Hallo, nochmal kurze Frage.
Heute ist "leider" nur meine Grafikkarte angekommen, aber noch nicht das Netzteil.
Jetzt zur Frage,
schaft mein E9 480W 
eine R9 280X Toxic
eine R9 280X Vapor X Tri-X oc
I7-4770k
ein Laufwerk
3 Festplatten
und ein paar Lüfter?
Natürlich nur bis Montag 
Ich glaube es zwar nicht, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
MfG
Jan


----------



## Captn (20. September 2014)

Ja, auch eine 290 würde es schaffen, behaupte ich jetzt mal.


----------



## ebastler (20. September 2014)

2 280X an einem e9 480? Im Idle sicher, beim Spielen kaum.
Entweder du taktest beide arg runter, oder du lässt bis Montag eine der Beiden weg


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2014)

Klar schafft das Netzteil eine Karte.
Einfach einbauen und loslegen.


----------



## ebastler (20. September 2014)

Da stehen aber zwei Karten...

Eine ist nicht das Problem. TheSebi41 hat zum Testen meine 290X mit einem alten Core2Duo an einem e9 400W betrieben.
Es lief, wenn die 12V auch etwas abgesunken sind^^
BF3 konnte er damit jedenfalls spielen.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Da stehen aber zwei Karten...


 
Eine muss halt reichen bei dem Netzteil.


----------



## Captn (20. September 2014)

Sorry, wusste nicht, dass er zwei hat


----------



## dominger (20. September 2014)

Hatte ich auch fies editiert 
Also ja oder nein.
Auf runtertakten hatte ich jetzt eigentlich kein Bock.
Dann warte ich bis Montag


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2014)

Wenn du beide Karten sofort nutzen willst dann auf jeden Fall nicht mit dem CM480.
Eine Karte ist kein Problem falls du es nicht ohne Rechner aushalten kannst.

Was für ein Netzteil hast du bestellt?


----------



## _chiller_ (20. September 2014)

Dann nimm doch erst einmal nur eine Karte und dann am Montag zwei Karten.


----------



## dominger (20. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du beide Karten sofort nutzen willst dann auf jeden Fall nicht mit dem CM480.
> Eine Karte ist kein Problem falls du es nicht ohne Rechner aushalten kannst.
> 
> Was für ein Netzteil hast du bestellt?



So werde ich es machen 
Das Antec High Current Pro HCP 850W


----------



## ebastler (20. September 2014)

"I believe in Overkill" 
Viel Spaß mit dem Ding, top Netzteil


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2014)

dominger schrieb:


> Das Antec High Current Pro HCP 850W


 
Ach menno. Diese Delta Unfall.


----------



## dominger (20. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach menno. Diese Delta Unfall.



Sag mir jetzt nicht das das Mist ist.
Oder doch 




ebastler schrieb:


> "I believe in Overkill"
> Viel Spaß mit dem Ding, top Netzteil



Haha
Danke


----------



## ebastler (20. September 2014)

Totaler Mist, da ist jedes Thermaltake Berlin technisch um Welten besser. Leistet maximal 500W, dann brennts dir ab und nimmt die ganze Hardware mit. Spannungen sind auch total Banane, wie das bloß den CE Aufkleber gekriegt hat... 


Ne, super Netzteil, daran gibts nix auszusetzen, so weit ich weiß


----------



## NuVirus (20. September 2014)

Sollte es nicht ursprünglich das 1000W Antec werden, was ist denn dann die Steigerung von Overkill xD

Bei mir kommt nächste Woche erstmal das E10 500W für meinen Bruder an das er dann nächstes Jahr in seinen neuen PC übernimmt.


----------



## dominger (20. September 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Totaler Mist, da ist jedes Thermaltake Berlin technisch um Welten besser. Leistet maximal 500W, dann brennts dir ab und nimmt die ganze Hardware mit. Spannungen sind auch total Banane, wie das bloß den CE Aufkleber gekriegt hat...
> 
> Ne, super Netzteil, daran gibts nix auszusetzen, so weit ich weiß



Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich mich freuen soll oder mir überlege wie ich es schaffe dich zu schlagen 
MfG 
Jan


----------



## Shadow Complex (20. September 2014)

Mal ein Gedankenspiel:

Die Asus Strix 980 hat nur einen PCI-E Anschluss. Angeschlossen an beispielsweise einem E10 500 Watt. Dadurch wird ja letztlich nur eine Rail in Anspruch genommen.

OCP liegt bei 18 Ampere, sprich 196 Watt. Die GTX 980 hat jedoch 300 Watt Peaks. 

Schaltet die OCP da ab oder bekommt die sowas garnicht mit?


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. September 2014)

Hängt davon ab, wie lang diese Peaks andauern. Unter Umständen reichen die Caps aus, um das abzufangen. Unter Umständen aber auch nicht.


----------



## _chiller_ (20. September 2014)

Ich glaube die OCP ist dafür zu träge, das Netzteil wird davon nichts mitbekommen.


----------



## Shadow Complex (20. September 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hängt davon ab, wie lang diese Peaks andauern. Unter Umständen reichen die Caps aus, um das abzufangen. Unter Umständen aber auch nicht.


 
Kommt der Shunt nicht nach den Caps?


----------



## Hibble (20. September 2014)

Ja, die Shunts sind normal hinter den Caps. Allerdings sollen laut Igor die Schutzschaltungen trotzdem zu träge dafür sein..


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (20. September 2014)

Werden nicht auch ca. 75W über den Slot bereitgestellt?


----------



## Hibble (20. September 2014)

@willNamennichtnennen:
Nur so viel, wie die Grafikkarte darüber beziehen will. Bei den R9 290(X) sollen das z.B. nur so 20 - 30W sein (bei Vollauslastung versteht sich).


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (20. September 2014)

Wird das dann vom Platinenlayout oder vom Treiber geregelt? Wenn vom Platinenlayout, dann könnte ja Kasus etwas in die Richtung entwickelt haben. 
Andere Frage: Greift die OCP auch bei 18A oder erst bei 20A?


----------



## Hibble (20. September 2014)

Das wird sicherlich eine Software-Geschichte sein. Übrigens ist es nicht unbedingt von Nachteil, wenn die 75W nicht komplett ausgereizt werden. Ich meine für Boards, die drei Grafikkarten unterstützen, aber keinen zusätzlichen Stromanschluss haben, ist es sicherlich besser, wenn die nicht volle 225W bereitstellen müssen.

Die OCP ist gewöhnlich etwas höher eingestellt als die spezifizierte Stromstärke einer Rail.


----------



## Shadow Complex (20. September 2014)

Da sich alle Boardpartner Layouts den selben Treiber teilen, nämlich den von Nvidia und dabei höchst unterschiedliche Verhalten beim Stromverbrauch aufweisen, denke ich schon, dass das an Unterschieden in der Hardware liegt.


----------



## poiu (21. September 2014)

mal was  bei CB hat einer wegen einem bq P4 gefragt udn da hab ich meiens rausgekrammt 

Standby & Softoff 5W
und am kleinen NT tester 24W, selbst ein altes Antec HCG 900W (80bronze) lag bei 20W


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. September 2014)

Tjo, solch alte Haufen liegen auch meist bei so um die 60-72% Effiizienz...


----------



## dsdenni (21. September 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Mal ein Gedankenspiel:
> 
> Die Asus Strix 980 hat nur einen PCI-E Anschluss. Angeschlossen an beispielsweise einem E10 500 Watt. Dadurch wird ja letztlich nur eine Rail in Anspruch genommen.
> 
> ...



Du könntest dir doch einen 8 zu 2x 6 pin Adapter kaufen, dann müsste die Karte ja mehr als genug bekommen


----------



## Shadow Complex (21. September 2014)

Ich hab weder ein E10 noch eine GTX 980.  

Würde mir aber irgendwie widerstreben bei solch einem teuren (naja nicht wirklich...) Netzteil noch mit Adaptern hantieren zu müssen.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2014)

Wie kommst du eigentlich darauf dass 18 Ampere bei 12 Volt 196 Watt sind?


----------



## Shadow Complex (21. September 2014)

Hab mich also doch verrechnet. 216 Watt << 300 Watt


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2014)

Du musst Asus mal fragen was sie sich dabei gedacht haben statt 2x6 Pin einen 8 Pin einzubauen.


----------



## keinnick (21. September 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Ich hab weder ein E10 noch eine GTX 980.
> 
> Würde mir aber irgendwie widerstreben bei solch einem teuren (naja nicht wirklich...) Netzteil noch mit Adaptern hantieren zu müssen.



Naja, BQ kann nichts dafür, dass ASUS dem Ding nur einen PCI-E Anschluss spendiert.


----------



## _chiller_ (21. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst Asus mal fragen was sie sich dabei gedacht haben statt 2x6 Pin einen 8 Pin einzubauen.


 
Das liegt an den ganzen Netzteilen die statt 2 x 6 Pin Anschlüssen nur über einen 8 Pin verfügen, diese Kandidaten zum Beispiel:
Produktvergleich Corsair CS Series Modular CS450M 450W ATX 2.4 (CP-9020075-EU/CP-9020075-UK), be quiet! SFX Power 2 400W SFX12V 3.3 (BN227), Corsair CX Series Modular CX430M 430W ATX 2.3 (CP-9020058), Thermaltake Germany Series Munich 430W ATX 2.3 (W


----------



## Shadow Complex (21. September 2014)

Desweiteren verletzen die 970/980 die ATX Specs indem sie mal einfach bei GPGPU bis zu 280 Watt konsumieren. 230 davon über die beiden PCIe Stecker, ergo 80 Watt über den Specs. Naja Spezifikationen sind auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren.


----------



## Teutonnen (21. September 2014)

Unter Anderem darum hab ich die Gigabyte bestellt... Die hat wenigstens 6+8, statt alles über einen 8er zu ziehen...


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Das liegt an den ganzen Netzteilen die statt 2 x 6 Pin Anschlüssen nur über einen 8 Pin verfügen, diese Kandidaten zum Beispiel:
> Produktvergleich Corsair CS Series Modular CS450M 450W ATX 2.4 (CP-9020075-EU/CP-9020075-UK), be quiet! SFX Power 2 400W SFX12V 3.3 (BN227), Corsair CX Series Modular CX430M 430W ATX 2.3 (CP-9020058), Thermaltake Germany Series Munich 430W ATX 2.3 (W


 
Solange das Germany Munich für die Karte reicht. 



Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Desweiteren verletzen die 970/980 die ATX Specs indem sie mal einfach bei GPGPU bis zu 280 Watt konsumieren. 230 davon über die beiden PCIe Stecker, ergo 80 Watt über den Specs. Naja Spezifikationen sind auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren.



Für die scheint sich sowieso keiner mehr so richtig zu interessieren.


----------



## eXquisite (21. September 2014)

> Für die scheint sich sowieso keiner mehr so richtig zu interessieren.



AMD


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2014)

Asus auch. Guck dir die GTX 970 Strix an.


----------



## Shadow Complex (21. September 2014)

Asus hält sich an die Vorgaben von Nvidia.


----------



## Multithread (21. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Für die scheint sich sowieso keiner mehr so richtig zu interessieren.


Aber auch erst seit den 970ern Vorher war es GANZ wichtig das die ATX Spezifikation punktgenau eingehalten wird (R9 295X2).
Das ist doch auch Fanboytum vom feinsten. Und da sagt man UNS nach wir wären BeQuiet Fanboys weil wir fast nur deren NT's empfehlen

Würde mich auch nicht wundern wenn einige ältere (2-3 Jahre) Netzteile mit der extrem agressiven Lastregelung der Maxwell Karten ncith noch plötzlich anfangen Probleme zu machen (von 100 auf 300 und gleich wieder zurück).


----------



## Schnitzel (21. September 2014)

Hi,
irgendwelche Einwände gegen die neuen BQ E10 in 400 und 500W für entsprechende Single-GPU Systeme?
Ich denke nicht, aber sicher ist Sicher.


----------



## NuVirus (22. September 2014)

Ein Freund von mir hat einen alten Intel PC, E6700 4GB RAM und HD4870 - atm irgendnen krüppeliges uralt Netzteil - ich konnte ihn jetzt davon überzeugen das Netzteil lieber auszutauschen.

Da es gut sein kann, dass er dann bald auch das Innenleben des PCs austauscht dachte ich mir wir kaufen gleich ein etwas besseres. Reicht das E10 400W für eine HD4870 und ggf. etwas CPU OC aus?

Reicht das E10 400W für eine GTX 670 oä. Karte aus?


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2014)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Hi,
> irgendwelche Einwände gegen die neuen BQ E10 in 400 und 500W für entsprechende Single-GPU Systeme?
> Ich denke nicht, aber sicher ist Sicher.


 
Die neuen E10 sind gut. Kannst du problemlos einbauen.


----------



## Shadow Complex (22. September 2014)

Die Plattform konnte sich in minimal abgewandelter Form in anderen Netzteilen seit knapp einem Jahr bewähren ohne dass man negatives gehört hat.


----------



## NuVirus (22. September 2014)

Hab das E10 400W jetzt für oben genannten PC bestellt und für meinen Bruder das 500W. Kommt hoffentlich alles am Ende der Woche da kleinteile noch nicht lieferbar sind.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Asus hält sich an die Vorgaben von Nvidia.


 
Seit wann hat NVidia Ahnung von ATX Spezifikationen?


----------



## Philipus II (22. September 2014)

Ich befürchte, dass auch schon die Vorgängergeneration beider Grafikartenhersteller weit abseits der ATX-Specs ist.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2014)

Eigentlich schon seit Fermi.


----------



## Shadow Complex (22. September 2014)

Nvidia gibt eine TDP vor. Asus richtet sich nach dieser. Das war gemeint.

Muss mich übrigens berrichtigen. Die Asus Strix 980 hat 1 x 8Pin und 1 x 6Pin.

Die 970 allerdings nur den 8Pin.


----------



## Philipus II (22. September 2014)

Intel macht im power supply design guide auch Vorgaben für dynamische Lasten. Ich fürchte, fast alle Oberklasse- bis High-End-Grakas überschreiten diese bei weitem.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Die 970 allerdings nur den 8Pin.


 
Das ist ja das Problem.
2x6 Pin wäre sinnvoller gewesen.


----------



## poiu (23. September 2014)

ihr sollt ja uach neue NT kaufen und jetzt wissen wir warum das Corsiar CS450M ein 8Pin PCIe hat


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. September 2014)

Und genau deswegen haben die Karten nur einen 8pin und nicht 2x 6 pin, weil es eine Menge Geräte im sub 500W Bereich (aber auch z.T. bei 500W) gibt, die nur einen 8pin PCIe Anschluss besitzen.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> ihr sollt ja uach neue NT kaufen und jetzt wissen wir warum das Corsiar CS450M ein 8Pin PCIe hat


 
Meinst du Corsair hat von Asus eine Mail bekommen?


----------



## poiu (24. September 2014)

die neue HIS 270X hat auch nur noch 1x8 anstatt wie die alte 2x6PIN

HIS R9 270X Mini IceQ X² Boost Clock 4GB GDDR5 PCI-E DLDVI-I+SLDVI-D/HDMI/2xMini DP < R9 270 Series < Desktop graphics < Products | HIS Graphic Cards


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2014)

AMD bescheißt auch nicht bei der TDP.


----------



## BlackNeo (25. September 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen haben die Karten nur einen 8pin und nicht 2x 6 pin, weil es eine Menge Geräte im sub 500W Bereich (aber auch z.T. bei 500W) gibt, die nur einen 8pin PCIe Anschluss besitzen.



Das heißt ja, NV will dass die Leute endlich mal geschdit dimensionierte NTs kaufen 

Denn die meisten die sowas kaufen klatschen sich ja gleich ein 750W+ Teil rein 

Aber für OEMs die ein System mit ner 970 anbieten ists super, ich denk mal auch bei OEM PSUs gibts im Bereich unter 500W viele die eher wenig PCIe Anschlüsse haben.


----------



## Philipus II (25. September 2014)

OEMs bekommen die Netzteile exakt mit den Anschlüssen, die sie wünschen. Ein 8-Pin ist aber günstiger als zwei 6-Pin, wenn auch nur minimal.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ein 8-Pin ist aber günstiger als zwei 6-Pin, wenn auch nur minimal.


 
Und bei der Menge an Netzteilen macht auch Kleinvieh eine Menge Mist.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (26. September 2014)

So schaut's aus. Wer einmal mit an einer Diskussion zu den Kosten teilnehmen durfte, der weiß auch, dass manchmal sogar um eine einzige Unterlegscheibe gefeilscht wird


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2014)

Das kenne ich. Ich arbeite in der Automobil Zulieferer Branche.
Da wird schon beim Cent hinterm Komma gerungen.


----------



## poiu (26. September 2014)

Moin zusammen 

ich mache mal ein kleines Ratespiel, bin mal gespannt ob eine mir sagen kann was für eine Fertiger das ist ggf auch Marke und Leistung und damit ihr euch anstrengt bekommt der erste der das errät von mir ein NT geschenkt.

bilder unten


Ich setzte ja auf Frosdedje also enttäusche ich net 

personen mit dehnen ich darüber gesprochen hab sind natürlich ausgeschlossen, wäre denn anderen unfair, plappert auch nichts aus aus dem selben Grund


----------



## Shadow Complex (26. September 2014)

Höchst interessantes platinenlayout.


----------



## poiu (26. September 2014)

wenn mein Artikel veröffentlicht wird endet natürlich der spaß hier .P


----------



## Frosdedje (26. September 2014)

@poiu:
Ich sehe aber keine Bilder von der Elektronik (nur der Anhangname wird gezeigt und beim Klick wird Ungültige Angabe: Anhang angezeigt).


----------



## poiu (26. September 2014)

nochmal Vbulletin mal wieder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja das ist vollmodular


----------



## Frosdedje (26. September 2014)

Sicher ist, dass das Teil von Elektronik eine LLC-Resonanzschaltung verwendet (da eine Drossel für die +12V-regelung nicht vorhanden ist), 
aber ehrlich gesagt bin ich beom OEM nicht sicher, weil die Elektronik entweder was Neues ist oder eine stark aufgebohrte Variante einer relativ 
bekannten Netzteilserie ist.

Ich tippe mal spontan auf Sirfa/HighPower (aber k.a, welches Modell denn genau)


----------



## ebastler (26. September 2014)

Mich verwirrt der komisch herumeiernde grüne X1 da sehr stark^^
Klappert der, wenn man das NT schüttelt?


----------



## poiu (26. September 2014)

nö der klappert nix

grübbelt da mal weiter paar Tage habt ihr noch


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. September 2014)

Die DC-DC Platine von dem Teil erinnert sehr stark an das, was FSP ins P10 (550-750W) geklatscht hat....

Anyway:
Wer das verbrochen hat, kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen.

Als was das verkauft wird aber mit 97,5%iger Sicherheit:

Silverstone, dieses SFX-L 500W Dingsda müsste das sein.


----------



## poiu (26. September 2014)

es ist kein silverstone 

das L-SFX soll übrigens von enhance sein udn das ist kein Enhance 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


Stefan hat korrekt gelgen teilweise wenigstens es ist kein Silverstone aber die scheinen die gleiche Basis zu benutzen somit hat stefan gewonnen


----------



## Journeyman (27. September 2014)

High Power nicht SilverStone. Die Basis dürfte dieses Gerät hier sein. Hierzulande möglicherweise "geklont" von Chieftec oder so...


----------



## poiu (27. September 2014)

stefan hat mir schon gestern denn link geschickt 

Ð¡¸ÖÅÚ×¨ÓÃ£¡îÒÄÜSFX-L500GDµçÔ´ÆÀ²â_PCPOPÅÝÅÝÍø

so ist ednlich raus gekommen wer sich hier auskennt


----------



## Gast1666645802 (27. September 2014)

Warum ein Polymer-Aluminium-Kondensator, meinetwegen auch als Hybrid, jetzt wirklich "magnetischer" sein soll, verstehe ich auch nicht ganz.


----------



## Adi1 (27. September 2014)

FormatC schrieb:


> Warum ein Polymer-Aluminium-Kondensator, meinetwegen auch als Hybrid, jetzt wirklich "magnetischer" sein soll, verstehe ich auch nicht ganz.


 
 Naja, wenn der Tag lang ist, wird viel geredet.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> so ist ednlich raus gekommen wer sich hier auskennt


 
Ich hab keinen Plan.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (27. September 2014)

Ok, fragen wir Siri... 

OMG, ich hab gar kein iPhone.


----------



## NuVirus (28. September 2014)

Kann man das Netzteil im folgenden Bild für nen alten Athlon X2 AM2 PC noch verwenden, Grafikkarte wird dann wahrscheinlich ne HD3850.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (29. September 2014)

Ziemlich interessant, wie ich finde: Auf Entdeckung: Wie sichere, haltbare und leise Netzteile entstehen - Auf Spurensuche in Asien


----------



## NuVirus (29. September 2014)

Nochmal zum Netzteil zwei Posts über dem, das ist nen Alter PC den wir aus Rest Teilen die ich und und ein Freund noch rumliegen hatten.

Ich habe dann mal weiter geschaut und noch das folgende FSP Netzteil gefunden, leider kein einziger Grafikkartenanschluss dran, ging nur über Adapter denke immer noch besser als das LC Power für 30€ oben oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Multithread (29. September 2014)

Kannst du die Bilder mal bitte so hochladen das man auch lesen kann was drauf steht?

Dann kann man dir sicher geuaeres Sagen welches davon besser ist. Und ob man die Beiden noch in nem altrechner weiterleben lassen kann.


----------



## NuVirus (29. September 2014)

Sry am Handy konnte man die Bilder alle nicht richtig erkennen, die folgenden gehen noch am besten und das wichtigste sollte lesbar sein:

LC-Power LC600H-12 V2.31 - wohl ein 30€ Chinaböller der sogar noch bei Amazon erhältlich ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das 2. das bei ihm noch rumlag war ein FSP ATX-350PNR - ohne 6-PIN Anschluss Adapter ist aktuell verbaut habe mal dieses genommen statt dem vermeintlichen Knallfrosch - starten tut der PC müssen noch testen ob er auch stabil läuft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der PC (zusammengebaut aus übrigen Teilen) für den eines dieser Netzteile verwendet werden soll ist folgender:

AMD X2 5000+ 65nm 
MSI K9N XX AM2 Board
4x1GB DDR2 RAM
HD 3850 Referenz - 1-6Pin Anschluss
10 Jahre alte 250GB SATA HDD die schon halb defekt ist da 2 schwebende Sektoren und komische Gehäusche 
1 DVD Laufwerk 

Der PC soll hauptäschlich zum Filme schauen und surfen im Schlafzimmer verwendet werden also zocken eher ned.

Das LC-Power lief jetzt länger mit seinem "Haupt-PC" zusammen mit der HD3850 und nem Core 2 Duo PC stabil, in dem PC ist jetzt ein neues E10 400W das wohl die Basis für seinen neuen PC in den nächsten sein wird falls er mal einen besseren will - in diesem PC ist jetzt die HD 3850 übrig und kann im PC oben verwendet werden.


----------



## poiu (29. September 2014)

das fsp ist steinalt vcermutlich PPFC, ich würde zum LC tendieren, sind aber beide nicht so toll aber für alten pc who cares


----------



## NuVirus (29. September 2014)

Also eher das LC für den alten PC, wie alt die sind habe ich keine Ahnung aber das LC scheint wohl neuer zu sein oder, wenn es das nicht leistet was drauf steht eigl auch egal da der PC ned so viel ziehen sollte.

Wie gesagt, in dem wichtigeren PC haben wir jetzt nen E10 400W rein.

Seine Aussage als er es gesehen hat von der Qualität her usw: das kostet wirklich nur 60€?


----------



## poiu (29. September 2014)

das lc leistet bstimmt net was drauf steht sollte aber mehr als genug power für denn pc haben


----------



## NuVirus (29. September 2014)

Jo lief zumindest bisher in dem Intel PC mit der 3850 problemlos also nehmen wir wohl wieder da wir dann auf Adapter verzichten können.

Muss mal schauen, evtl bekommt er auch das Be Quiet L7 430W das ist von Ende 2009 aber evtl brauche ich das mal als Ersatz NT oder zum Testen von defekten PCs. Eigl gehört es meinem Bruder der auch ein E10 500W bekommen hat für seinen bald folgenden neuen PC.


----------



## poiu (29. September 2014)

Ich find ja lustig, aber ist die anspielung nicht zu Nerdig für Werbung?


----------



## Multithread (29. September 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> Ich find ja lustig, aber ist die anspielung nicht zu Nerdig für Werbung?


Blasphemie
Nur schon zu suggestieren es gäbe zu VIEL Nerdigkeit bei ner Werbung.

Ich nehme an das ist ne Walking Dead werbung?
Oder ist das jetzt die Werbung für ein neues Netzteil mit drölftausend Watt für unschlagbare 34.99€?


----------



## poiu (29. September 2014)

Nix Walking Dead 

das ist ja von eine m NT Hersteller, sonst würde ich es ja hier nicht posten.

Charge Of The Living Dead Device

 ich finde es klasse, aber für die breite Masse doch wohl zu speziell, wobei stimmt seit " Walking Telenovela".


----------



## Multithread (30. September 2014)

Für die Breite masse ist wohl auch das Device nicht gemacht. Das scheint mir mehr etwas zu sein was vom Nerd nebenan gefunden wird und dann für den nachbarn bestellt wird. Diese art von PC reperatur macht wohl auch den Grossteil der Reperaturen aus, weil es sich sonst überhaupt nicht mehr lohnt einen Alten Rechner zu reparieren.

Also an Notebook Netzteile habe ich bei der Werbung nun wirklich nicht gedacht.

PS: mein ganzer 'mobiler' rechner wiegt 13Kg, da fällt das NT auch nicht mehr ins Gewichtu


----------



## RavionHD (30. September 2014)

Hallo,
ich besitze ein Cougar 400 Watt A-Series Netzteil, jetzt würde ich gerne aufrüsten (von HD7870 auf GTX 970), es soll das Phantom Modell werden, welches laut Gamestar leistungsstark, leise und relativ kühl ist.
Ich wollte wissen ob mein Netzteil ausreichend ist, laut Gamestar soll das Gesamtsystem (jedoch mit stärkerer CPU und co.) ca. ~316 Watt verbrauchen (Gainward Geforce GTX 970 Phantom im Test bei GameStar.de).
Ich hoffe ich muss jetzt das Netzteil nicht aufrüsten, es wurde mir damals im PCGH-X Forum empfohlen (November 2012 als ich den PC zusammengestellt habe).
Genau genommen ist es das hier.:
Cougar A400 400W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Restsystem:
i5 3470 (Standardtakt)
8GB Ram
1TB Festplatte


Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (30. September 2014)

Sollte eigentlich keine Probleme bereiten.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2014)

Probiere es aus.
Kann aber gut sein dass es nicht reichen wird. Ist abhängig davon wie hoch die tatsächliche Leistungsaufnahme der Karte ist.
Abgesehen davon ist das Cougar A technisch eher altbacken.
Und welche Revision du hast weiß ich nicht.


----------



## RavionHD (30. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Probiere es aus.
> Kann aber gut sein dass es nicht reichen wird. Ist abhängig davon wie hoch die tatsächliche Leistungsaufnahme der Karte ist.
> Abgesehen davon ist das Cougar A technisch eher altbacken.
> Und welche Revision du hast weiß ich nicht.


 
Laut Gamestar (siehe Link oben) soll das Gesamtsystem gut ~316 Watt ziehen, jedoch ist das Gamestar Testsystem deutlich potenter als meines (i7 4770K 4,5 Ghz und 16GB DDR3 Ram inkl SSD), also sollte ich maximal auf ~300 kommen.
Müsste doch problemlos gehen denke ich.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2014)

Probiere es aus. Rate ich immer bei Netzteilen die qualitativ kein Schrott sind.
Reicht es nicht greift die Schutzschaltung. Der Hardware passiert nichts.
Läuft es kannst du zufrieden sein.
Denk aber daran dass die Customer Karten der GTX 970 mehr Strom ziehen als die Standard 970 Referenz.
Nvidia trickst etwas mit der TDP.


----------



## RavionHD (30. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Probiere es aus. Rate ich immer bei Netzteilen die qualitativ kein Schrott sind.
> Reicht es nicht greift die Schutzschaltung. Der Hardware passiert nichts.
> Läuft es kannst du zufrieden sein.
> Denk aber daran dass die Customer Karten der GTX 970 mehr Strom ziehen als die Standard 970 Referenz.
> Nvidia trickst etwas mit der TDP.


 
Man sieht doch ganz klar im Gamestar Link wie hoch der Verbrauch der Phantom ist.

Kann es sein dass Du Dir den Link garnicht angeschaut hast?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. September 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Man sieht doch ganz klar im Gamestar Link wie hoch der Verbrauch der Phantom ist.
> 
> Kann es sein dass Du Dir den Link garnicht angeschaut hast?


 

Du hast mir vorhin offensichtlich also doch nicht zugehört


----------



## _chiller_ (30. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ups, da hab ich das kleine Netzteil wohl ein wenig überlastet


----------



## dsdenni (30. September 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=774277"/>
> Ups, da hab ich das kleine Netzteil wohl ein wenig überlastet



Was war das für ein Netzteil, und wieviel hast du draufgeknallt?


----------



## _chiller_ (30. September 2014)

650 Watt stehen drauf und bei 250-300 W machte es schlapp  Mehr dazu gibts dann morgen in einem größeren Bericht


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (1. Oktober 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> 650 Watt stehen drauf und bei 250-300 W machte es schlapp  Mehr dazu gibts dann morgen in einem größeren Bericht



Hammerhard eigentlich, wenn man sich überlegt, das Netzteil wurde Jahrelang im Alltag benutzt und es wurde ihm blind vertraut


----------



## franzthecat (1. Oktober 2014)

Das wollt ich nicht umbedingt und deswegen versuchs ich mal kurz zu halten. Ich möcht mir einen Zweitrecher zum gamen bauen und je nachdem 2 oder 3 (290 (x)) Grfk für Crossfire verwenden da ich schon eine r9 290(x) hab.
Der erste ist auch zum gamen und fürs altägliche werd ich eine Zotac Box nehmen weil Rassbeery pi ist mir zu langatmig.
Abgeshn hab ichmir das weil das nicht teuer war und eine gute bewertung hatte .Was haltet ihr davon Corsair RM Series RM1000 ATX 2.4 aktiv PFC Netzteil 80+ Gold (modular)?
Und welches würdets ihr nehmen für das was ich vorhab?


----------



## L-Patrick (1. Oktober 2014)

franzthecat schrieb:


> Das wollt ich nicht umbedingt und deswegen versuchs ich mal kurz zu halten. Ich möcht mir einen Zweitrecher zum gamen bauen und je nachdem 2 oder 3 (290 (x)) Grfk für Crossfire verwenden da ich schon eine r9 290(x) hab.
> Der erste ist auch zum gamen und fürs altägliche werd ich eine Zotac Box nehmen weil Rassbeery pi ist mir zu langatmig.
> Abgeshn hab ichmir das weil das nicht teuer war und eine gute bewertung hatte .Was haltet ihr davon Corsair RM Series RM1000 ATX 2.4 aktiv PFC Netzteil 80+ Gold (modular)?
> Und welches würdets ihr nehmen für das was ich vorhab?



Gibt's das auch nochmal in "verständlich"? 

Das RM ist Schrott. Man müsste jetzt halt wissen, ob es 2 oder 3 R9 290 werden. Bei 3en müsstest du eh auf ein Sockel 2011er Sys setzen, das halte ich einfach mal für unwahrscheinlich.
Für 2 würde ich eines der folgenden empfehlen: 
Enermax Revolution87+ 850W ATX 2.4 (ERV850AWT-G/ERV850EWT-G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W ATX 2.31 (P10-750W/BN202) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Antec High Current Pro HCP-850 Platinum, 850W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06250-3/0761345-06251-0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Philipus II (1. Oktober 2014)

Wenn Corsair dann HXi, würde ich da sagen.


----------



## poiu (1. Oktober 2014)

sehe ich auch so, wenn corsair dann HXi


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (1. Oktober 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Wenn Corsair dann HXi, würde ich da sagen.


 


poiu schrieb:


> sehe ich auch so, wenn corsair dann HXi



Oder AX(i)


----------



## poiu (1. Oktober 2014)

^ja kosten aber nee ecke mehr


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (1. Oktober 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> ^ja kosten aber nee ecke mehr



Wie iss hier das Sprichwort ...

gute Netzteile kosten eben nunmal Geld 
Das habe ich bei meinem auch schon schmerzlich erfahren müssen


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Oder AX(i)


 
Die flextronics Teile kannst du auch gleich weggeben.


----------



## franzthecat (1. Oktober 2014)

ich werde mich mal wens 2 werden mich für Enermax entscheiden damit hab ich gute erfahrungen.
Ich warte mal was AMD für einen CPU auf den Markt bringt vieleicht ist da was dabei wo ich zwei 290 (x) unterbringen kann und vieleicht auch eine drtte irgendwann mal.
Ansonsten wenn es keinen sinn macht weil ich auf sowas wie einen 2011 zurückgreifen muss lass ich es und bleib bei zwei.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (1. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die flextronics Teile kannst du auch gleich weggeben.



Wieso ???


----------



## homeboy93 (1. Oktober 2014)

Hey, eine kurze Frage: Habe mir jetzt doch ein be quiet E10 600w CM geholt. Soll ich meine 7970 einfach an eine 12v rail (20A) packen? Weil es sind ja pro rail 2x8 pin Anschlüsse dabei. Oder halt die 7970 an beide rails dran?


----------



## eXquisite (1. Oktober 2014)

> Hey, eine kurze Frage: Habe mir jetzt doch ein be quiet E10 600w CM geholt.



Warum kein 500 Watt? Ach lassen wa des...



> Soll ich meine 7970 einfach an eine 12v rail (20A) packen? Weil es sind ja pro rail 2x8 pin Anschlüsse dabei.



Sofern du es mit overclocking nicht zu weit treibst ja, weil du dort ohne Probleme offiziell 315 bzw. wahrscheinlich noch mehr draus ziehen kannst. 



> Oder halt die 7970 an beide rails dran?



So würdest du auf die leicht bessere Absicherung verzichten...


----------



## homeboy93 (1. Oktober 2014)

Ja das mit der Absicherung hab ich mir fast gedacht... Okay, ja die Karte ist von Werk schon gut übertaktet. Aber das würde ja im Fall der Fälle eh einfach abschalten. 
Das Ding kostete nur 5 Euro mehr als die 500w Variante von daher


----------



## eXquisite (1. Oktober 2014)

> Das Ding kostete nur 5 Euro mehr als die 500w Variante von daher



Pack 2 Euro drauf und du bekommst ne Pizza für des Geld, einzig der Aufkleber ist anders, Technik sollte ein und die selbe sein und n Aufkleber ist mir keine 5 Euro Wert.


----------



## homeboy93 (1. Oktober 2014)

Was solls. Pizza bekomm ich in Aachen auch schon für 2-3 Euro


----------



## NuVirus (1. Oktober 2014)

Der größte Unterschied ist halt nur das es 4 Anschlüsse für Grafikkarten hat also ein stromsparendes SLI wäre möglich aber wohl nicht unbedingt sinnvoll.


----------



## eXquisite (1. Oktober 2014)

> Was solls. Pizza bekomm ich in Aachen auch schon für 2-3 Euro



Ich glaube es hackt... ich mecker ja meine Familie schon immer an wenn die mir erzählen das man ne große Pizza in Berlin schon für 4,50 bekommt. Im Norden zu wohnen ist einfach nur *******.


----------



## ebastler (1. Oktober 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Ich glaube es hackt... ich mecker ja meine Familie schon immer an wenn die mir erzählen das man ne große Pizza in Berlin schon für 4,50 bekommt. Im Norden zu wohnen ist einfach nur *******.


 
Bei uns zahlt man auch 7-12€, je nach Pizza. Und ich wohne in Italien.
Dafür ist die bei uns besser 

Meine 290X hängt beim e9 jedenfalls an 2 Schienen, sonst würde die das wohl bald in die OCP treiben^^
20A*12V ergibt 240W. Mit Toleranz etwas mehr, aber es bei OC schon eher knapp mit einer 7970GHz, glaub ich.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (2. Oktober 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Ich glaube es hackt... ich mecker ja meine Familie schon immer an wenn die mir erzählen das man ne große Pizza in Berlin schon für 4,50 bekommt. Im Norden zu wohnen ist einfach nur *******.



Mach dich nicht verrückt ... in der Mitte Deutschlands gehen die Pizen beim Dönerman meines Vertrauens auch bei 4 € los 

Und nun ... Back to Topic


----------



## homeboy93 (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich werde es einfach mal mit furmark testen ob die 7970 an einer Schiene nicht verhungert. CS GO läuft ohne Probleme (auch nur 40% Auslastung).


----------



## -sori- (2. Oktober 2014)

Bei uns in der Schweiz kann man froh sein, wenn es 15 CHF für ne kleine ist...

Btt: Mehr als abschalten kann es ja nicht.


----------



## Legacyy (2. Oktober 2014)

Wenigstens ist das e10 kein Unfall mehr über 500w.^^

Ach ja, mein e8 könnte ich so langsam auch mal tauschen,  oder?


----------



## -sori- (2. Oktober 2014)

Wie alt ist es?


----------



## Legacyy (2. Oktober 2014)

Hatte es glaube ich irgendwann 2010 gekauft.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2014)

Das lass noch. Das kannst du tauschen wenn du das nächste Mal was aufrüstest.


----------



## Legacyy (2. Oktober 2014)

Hab mittlerweile etwas bedenken wegen den CrapXCon Elkos ^^
Aber dann passt das noch. 

Bis zum nächsten aufrüsten dauert doch etwas zu lange. Hab noch genügend power für die nächsten 2 Jahre.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2014)

Da musst du dir keine Gedanken machen.
Du kannst ja mal auf das P11 warten. Sollte eigentlich 2015 kommen.


----------



## micha1006 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Die Entwicklungsabteilung bei BeQuiet ist doch soviel ich weiss noch in Deutschland,angeblich wäre nur die Produktion in China !


----------



## eXquisite (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*



> Die Entwicklungsabteilung bei BeQuiet ist doch soviel ich weiss noch in Deutschland,angeblich wäre nur die Produktion in China !



BeQuiet hat ne Entwicklungsabteilung? Die kaufen bei FSP, HEC und Seasonic ein, bauen ihren Lüfter ein und machen nen Aufkleber drauf, wo muss da was entwickelt werden?


----------



## poiu (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Christian von bq macht etwas mehr als das, der fliegt sogar zu FSP
be quiet dürfte einer der wenigen sein die stark einfluss nehmen auf das gesamtkonzept, aber die plattform wird nicht von bq entwickelt nur deren wünschen angepasst. 

das ist aber ein thema für denn diskusionsthread


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*



eXquisite schrieb:


> BeQuiet hat ne Entwicklungsabteilung? Die kaufen bei FSP, HEC und Seasonic ein, bauen ihren Lüfter ein und machen nen Aufkleber drauf, wo muss da was entwickelt werden?


 Wenn du keine Ahnung hast, einfach mal die Füße Still halten, OK?

Was du hier erzählst, ist einfach mal völliger Humbug und an der Realität vorbei...

poiu hat schon alles gesagt, was die machen: Dort werden einige Wünsche geäußert, die vom Hersteller erfüllt werden sollen. Inklusive neue Ideen eingebracht...


----------



## eXquisite (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*



> poiu hat schon alles gesagt, was die machen: Dort werden einige Wünsche geäußert, die vom Hersteller erfüllt werden sollen. Inklusive neue Ideen eingebracht...



Das ist doch aber völlig normal, aber selbst wenn - wird sowieso von BWLern gestrichen und wenn dann mal was wirklich bei FSP ankommt ist es sogar meistens recht Sinnvoll, da hast du recht.

Frage ist, wieviel da wirklich Eigenengagement ist, ich schätze einfach mal nicht viel. Da hat die Marketingabteilung wahrscheinlich sogar mehr zu sagen, sonst wären die Dinger ja nicht alle Modular, denn Modulare NTs sind eigentlich völliger unsinn.


----------



## poiu (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

du hast nicht gesehen was die da machen bei bq


----------



## Goyoma (2. Oktober 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> du hast nicht gesehen was die da machen bei bq



Wie meinst du das jetzt? 

Was machen die denn da?


----------



## poiu (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

beschäftigen sich schon mit dem Netzteilen und kleben keine Sticker, ich weiß das die mehrere Fan grill Varianten ausprobiert haben nur um denn Luftstrom zu optimieren oder das der Techniker Vorort bei FSP zig Bauteile ausprobiert hat um das fiepen der Netzteile zu reduzieren. die machen sich also schon Gedanken zu ihren Produkten.

kleines Beispiel das P10 das NT gibt es auch bei FSP nur als Passiv NT Xilencer, also wurde die plattform komplett umgekrmepelt


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Ich empfehle an dieser Stelle einmal diesen Artikel, da wird denk ich deutlich welchen Aufwand be quiet! treibt 

Auf Entdeckung: Wie sichere, haltbare und leise Netzteile entstehen - Auf Spurensuche in Asien


----------



## Goyoma (2. Oktober 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ich empfehle an dieser Stelle einmal diesen Artikel, da wird denk ich deutlich welchen Aufwand be quiet! treibt
> 
> Auf Entdeckung: Wie sichere, haltbare und leise Netzteile entstehen - Auf Spurensuche in Asien



Aber warum wählt BQ dann bei bestimmten Plattformen in höheren Wattklassen völligen Nonsens?

Danke für den Link!


----------



## Gobbel (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ich empfehle an dieser Stelle einmal diesen Artikel, da wird denk ich deutlich welchen Aufwand be quiet! treibt
> 
> Auf Entdeckung: Wie sichere, haltbare und leise Netzteile entstehen - Auf Spurensuche in Asien


 
Ich hab den Artikel gerade mal gelesen und alles was da steht schnell wieder vergessen!

Wenn ich das richtig sehe betreibt den Aufwand sowieso FSP! und nicht be quiet!. Aber im Text wird es natürlich absichtlich so dargestellt als ob es be quiet! wäre.

Zitat "Schließlich ist dies auch kein Netzteiltest oder Advertorial."
LOL nein, ganz sicher nicht. So sicher nicht, dass man extra noch mal drauf hinweisen muss.

Am geilsten an dem Artikel sind übrigens die Kommentare unten, in den der Redakteur gleich schon mal von sich aus von einem "Interessenskonflikt" redet. 
Und auch einige Leserkommentare sind da sehr interessant um nicht gerade zu sagen "eigenartig".

Würde mich mal interessieren was da wirklich dahinter steckt!


----------



## _chiller_ (3. Oktober 2014)

Klar gehört der Laden FSP und nicht be quiet, aber für diejenigen die sowas nicht kennen ist es in interessanter Blick hinter die Kulissen, ganz egal für wen dieser Werbeartikel geschrieben wurde.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*



Gobbel schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe betreibt den Aufwand sowieso FSP! und nicht be quiet!. Aber im Text wird es natürlich absichtlich so dargestellt als ob es be quiet! wäre.



Logisch ... Und BeQuiet bezahlt dann FSP dafür ... Ist in meinen Augen völlig okay ... Nennt man Dienstleistung


----------



## eXquisite (3. Oktober 2014)

> Klar gehört der Laden FSP und nicht be quiet, aber für diejenigen die sowas nicht kennen ist es in interessanter Blick hinter die Kulissen, ganz egal für wen dieser Werbeartikel geschrieben wurde.



Ich kenne den Artikel, trotzdem macht da nur FSP was, der Rest wird schöngeredet.



> Logisch ... Und BeQuiet bezahlt dann FSP dafür ... Ist in meinen Augen völlig okay ... Nennt man Dienstleistung



Du sagst damit aus was ich bereits erwähnt hatte, BeQuiet lässt machen und macht nicht, (Größtenteils zumindest), bedeutet das hier nichts von wegen groß Entwicklung ist wie Stefan meint.


----------



## poiu (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*



Gobbel schrieb:


> Am geilsten an dem Artikel sind übrigens die Kommentare unten, in den der Redakteur gleich schon mal von sich aus von einem "Interessenskonflikt" redet.
> Und auch einige Leserkommentare sind da sehr interessant um nicht gerade zu sagen "eigenartig".
> 
> Würde mich mal interessieren was da wirklich dahinter steckt!



ja schon gelesen die Kommentare, der Artkiel ist nettes Beiwerk


----------



## CL4P-TP (3. Oktober 2014)

So, ein nettes Ratespiel:

http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3764/76sun3tf_jpg.htm

Wie alt ist das Ding? 

Sorry, dass ich vergessen hab das Bild zu drehen.


----------



## poiu (3. Oktober 2014)

schwer zu sagen weil das aus einem fertig PC ist kann das uralt sein aber auch relativ neu hmmm lass mich raten über 10 jahre alt 

jetzt sagt er 2 Jahre


----------



## eXquisite (3. Oktober 2014)

Ist ein Acer Gerät bzw. für Acer von FSP, kam glaube ich damals 2007 mit den Media Centers, kann also neuer sein oder auch alt.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (3. Oktober 2014)

> Du sagst damit aus was ich bereits erwähnt hatte, BeQuiet lässt machen und macht nicht, (Größtenteils zumindest), bedeutet das hier nichts von wegen groß Entwicklung ist wie Stefan meint.


Lies es ruhig noch einmal. Natürlich LÄSST man es machen, es geht ja auch gar nicht anders und steht auch genau so drin. Nur ist es eben so, dass man als Kunde eines OEM immer selbst entscheidet, WAS MAN DAVON MACHEN LÄSST und auch darüber, WAS NICHT und ob der OEM überhaupt in der Lage ist DIES ALLES anzubieten. Und vielleicht fragt sich auch mal der eine oder andere, warum bisher keine derartigen Bilder und Informationen von solchen Anlagen und Firmen veröffentlicht worden sind? Mal eben so dahin gehen und sagen, "Hallo, ich bin Herr Wichtig, Journalist, nun sperrt mal die Bude auf und lasst mich hier Fotos machen!" geht nicht, nie und nimmer. Da wird man immer auf einen Partner angewiesen sein, dessen Reputation zudem gut genug ist, damit man solches Material überhaupt freigegeben bekommt. Sollte der eine oder andere mal in Asien gewesen sein, der wird das nachvollziehen können. 



> Würde mich mal interessieren was da wirklich dahinter steckt!


Nichts außer Neugier und dem Wollen, Wissen zu erwerben und dies auch zu teilen. Wer mich kennt weiß auch, dass ich Making-Of-Stories und Besuche in den Firmen und Produktionsstätten seit vielen Jahren mache und der Blick hinter die Kulissen nun mal auch stets mit Kompromissen verbunden ist. Gegen den Begriff Werbeartikel verwehre ich mich jedoch ausdrücklich, denn sonst wäre wohl auf jedem Bild ein BQ-Netzteil zu sehen gewesen. 



> der Artkiel ist nettes Beiwerk


Vor allem als Reviewer sollte man froh sein, solche Informationen zu bekommen, wenn man selbst nicht in solche Unternehmen kommt, anstelle hier anderen unlautere Dinge zu unterstellen. Oder spricht da der Neid? Damit kann ich bequem leben 



> Am geilsten an dem Artikel sind übrigens die Kommentare unten, in den der Redakteur gleich schon mal von sich aus von einem "Interessenskonflikt" redet.


Genau solche Firmenbesuche und Verbindungen sind der Grund, warum ich z.B. keine Netzteile, bestimmte Gehäuse oder Mainboards mehr teste. Ich trenne das sehr strikt und ob es Dir gefällt oder nicht - es ist nun mal so, denn wenn man ein unabhängiges Labor betreibt, sind Journalismus und Konsultationen immer zwei Paar Schuhe. Deine Kritik ergäbe nur dann einen Sinn, wenn ich das E10 auch getestet hätte, obwohl man es mir anbot. Ich habe eher Bedenken bei einigen Tests, bei denen sich der eine oder andere einem der Netzteilanbieter andient, nur um man an die Chroma zu kommen. Auch solche Dinge schließe ich für mich selbst aus, obwohl es auch Ausnahmen gibt, bei denen die Reviewer unparteiisch bleiben. Nur stehen die dann meist genauso (unberechtigt) in der Kritik (siehe Computerbase). Wenn die ganzen Edelforisten mal genauso kritisch sich selbst gegenüber wären, wäre die Welt ein ganzes Stück angenehmer


----------



## CL4P-TP (3. Oktober 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> schwer zu sagen weil das aus einem fertig PC ist kann das uralt sein aber auch relativ neu hmmm lass mich raten über 10 jahre alt
> 
> jetzt sagt er 2 Jahre



Ist von 2008, also 6 Jahre alt

@eX war kein Media-Center-Gedöns


----------



## poiu (3. Oktober 2014)

FormatC schrieb:


> Vor allem als Reviewer sollte man froh sein, solche Informationen zu bekommen, wenn man selbst nicht in solche Unternehmen kommt, anstelle hier anderen unlautere Dinge zu unterstellen. Oder spricht da der Neid? Damit kann ich bequem leben



mäh ich finde die Reaktionen interessanter als denn Artikel selbst, ist ja nicht so das das neu ist hat ja schon der Martin Kaffei gemacht usw.... und er war auch nciht der erste

Netzteilfertigung: Fabrikbesuch bei Cougar

HEXUS.net - Video - Where does your PSU come from? - Part 1

Feature - Seasonic's Engineering and Factory Tour | bit-tech.net

80PLUS½ðÅÆ¹ÊÏçÓÎ£¡Õñ»ª¹¤³§ÄÚ²¿Ì½ÃØ_Õñ»ªµçÔ´ÆÀ²â-ÅÝÅÝÍø

Interessant sind somit eher die Reaktionen der Leser,....


----------



## Gast1666645802 (3. Oktober 2014)

Du verwechselst da was. Bei HEC war ich genauso, nicht nur in der Etage mit den Insertion Lines, sondern überall. Es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob man mal eben so ans Fließband geht, oder ins Safety Lab und das R&D. Dort kommt nämlich keiner ohne Grund rein, nicht mal mit Gewalt. Ich habe massenweise positives Feedback bekommen, jedoch nicht wegen des E10, sondern wegen der Erklärung der einzelnen Tests bis hin zum EMI Lab.

Der Artikel selbst sollte eigentlich auch mal Denkanstoß sein, warum z.B. nicht immer nur Nippons drin sein müssen. ZWECKMÄSSIGKEIT geht immer vor Image und PR, so einfach kann Entwicklung nämlich auch sein. Und es ist schon relevant, ob jemand solche Tests über ein Jahr finanziert, oder einfach nur umlabelt und Komponenten buchhalterisch anpasst. Das wiederum müsstest Du eigentlich wissen. Ich weiß z,B. auch, wer was genau BQ selbst gemacht hat und wie lange die einzelnen Testphasen gedauert haben. Deshalb muss ich über einige Kommentare hier auch innerlich etwas schmunzeln, denn wie schon geschrieben: es schreiben immer die am meisten, die die wenigste Ahnung haben und am Ende nur mutmaßen, um überhaupt was zu schreiben


----------



## poiu (3. Oktober 2014)

Wie gesagt finde ich immer interessant, aber langsamer sind die Reaktionen der Leser interessanter denn die Artikel sind nicht für uns,  sondern für die Leser.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (3. Oktober 2014)

Wenn ich die echten unique visits (nicht die Klicks) ins Verhältnis zu den Kommenatren setze, dann binn ich immer noch heilfroh, dass wir kein Debattierklub mehr sind. Und so schlimm sind die Kommentare ja nun auch wieder nicht. Wenn ich woanders mitlesen muss, welche Foristen welchen Hersteller loben oder zerreißen, dann frage ich mich auch öfters, wer wohl die Hälfte von denen bezahlt.


----------



## poiu (3. Oktober 2014)

ach die paar hater und Fanboys gibts immer, geht eher darum wie die Reaktionen allgemein sind


----------



## Philipus II (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich persönlich sehe an Firmenbesichtigungen im Allgemeinen nichts unanständiges. So wie Igor das bei Toms Hardware macht, sehe ich keine Gefahr für die Unabhängigkeit der Seite. Wenn man zu Beginn deutlich darauf hinweist, dass man zu Gast bei FSP ist und be quiet! bei der Führung unterstützt, gibt man dem Leser alle Möglichkeiten, das selbst zu werten. Wer sich unwohl fühlt, braucht den Artikel nicht lesen, alle anderen sollten es schaffen, die Informationen selbst sinnvoll zu werten. Für alle, die nicht die Möglichkeit haben, so eine Tour zu machen, ist es sicher Interessant, einen Einblick zu erhalten.

Sonst: Meiner Erfahrung nach definieren zwei Aspekte primär das Ergebnis der Auftragsfertigung:
1. Es wird in etwa das rauskommen, was der Auftraggeber bestellt. Ordert man Müll, wird man Müll erhalten. Das kann man dann aber schwerlich dem Fertiger anlasten.
2. Eigenes Know-How und eine gewisse Qualitätssicherung stellen sicher, dass auch das bestellte geliefert wird.

Ein erfahrener Auftragsfertiger kann einem bei beiden Punkten Hilfestellung leisten, aber es nützlich, zumindest grob selbst zu wissen, was man tut. Im Idealfall kombiniert man Ideen des Partners mit eigenen Wünschen, Anregungen und Marktkenntnis zu einem überzeugenden Produkt. Fehlt das eigene Know-How, kommt meist leider ein durchschnittlicher Klon oder Müll raus, der dann vom Markt auch nur sehr begrenzt angenommen wird. Die Zeiten in denen Netzteile leicht verdientes Geld waren sind eher vorbei.


----------



## Gobbel (3. Oktober 2014)

> 1. Es wird in etwa das rauskommen, was der Auftraggeber bestellt. Ordert man Müll, wird man Müll erhalten. Das kann man dann aber schwerlich dem Fertiger anlasten.
> 2. Eigenes Know-How und eine gewisse Qualitätssicherung stellen sicher, dass auch das bestellte geliefert wird.



Exakt so sehe ich das auch. Klar ist für mich jedenfalls, das andere Hersteller genau das gleiche tun und bq im allgemeinen überhaupt keine Sonderstellung hat.

Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich sogar eher das bq dort einer von X Kunden und Weltweit gesehen eher eine kleine Nummer ist.

OK in Sachen Laustärkeoptimierung ist bq sicherlich führend und investiert da auch einiges.
Das liegt aber doch sicherlich daran, dass man gerade auf dem deutschen Markt so aktiv ist, wo das eine sehr große Rolle spielt.
In den USA interessiert das z.b. doch niemand, wenn die Klimaanlage schon 3x lauter ist als der PC, braucht man auch kein leises Netzteil.

Wenn man sich zum Beispiel mal das Powerzone (Ich habe gelesen, dass das eher für den amerikanischen Markt gebaut wurde)
anschaut, da kann von "quiet" wohl kaum noch die Rede sein. 

Man bekommt das wofür man bezahlt, auch bei bq.




> Mal eben so dahin gehen und sagen, "Hallo, ich bin Herr Wichtig, Journalist, nun sperrt mal die Bude auf und lasst mich hier Fotos machen!" geht nicht, nie und nimmer.



Echt? Ich habe schon so viele von diesen "Fabrikbesuchsartikeln" gelesen, dass ich sie nicht mehr zählen kann. 
Oben wurden sie ja schon einige Beispiele verlinkt.

Einmal durch die Hallen und die Messgeräte fotografiert und dann irgend einen Text dazu schreiben und das als "Blick hinter die Kulissen" verkaufen. Der echte Einblick bleibt dann aber leider doch immer außen vor...



> Es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob man mal eben so ans Fließband geht, oder ins Safety Lab und das R&D. Dort kommt nämlich keiner ohne Grund rein, nicht mal mit Gewalt.



Verstehe ich nicht, wo genau liegt der Unterschied? 
Ich meine bei jedem Autohersteller kann ich auch eine Führung machen?

Ich selbst durfte sogar schon mal einer Studie von BMW teilnehmen, wo mir Prototypen von Autos vorgeführt wurden, die erst in 2-3 Jahren auf den Markt kommen. Ich habe dort also Autos gesehen die noch nicht einmal in der Autobild gezeigt wurden, geschweige denn irgendwo anders.  Natürlich musste man eine Verschwiegenheitsklausel unterschreiben, alle Geräte abgeben, Uhren alles, durch einen Metalldetektor und an 10 2 Meter Security-Typen vorbei und durfte keine Fotos machen, aber so what.

Der Grund das ich teilnehmen wurde war übrigens lediglich, dass ich quasi das Vorgänger-Modell besitzt und zufällig ausgewählt wurde.

Was ist jetzt genau das besondere daran? Nichts!

Wie gesagt ein "Werbeartikel für einen Markenhersteller", nicht mehr.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (3. Oktober 2014)

> Echt? Ich habe schon so viele von diesen "Fabrikbesuchsartikeln" gelesen, dass ich sie nicht mehr zählen kann.


Genau da liegt aber der Unterschied. Man darf ja als Journalist meist im Rahmen offizieller Führungen das eine oder andere ansehen, auch bei der Computex gibt es so etwas immer mal als Rahmenprogramm. Als ich im Mai bei Gigabyte in der Fab war, hat man gerade in der Computex-Vorwoche für die Journalisten extra Showrooms eingerichtet und die Leute gebrieft, was überhaupt in den offiziellen Führungen mitgeteilt wird. An solchen gestellten Veranstaltungen habe ich kein Interesse, denn die roten Linien waren immer genau da, wo es dann anfing interessant zu werden. Genau deshalb war ich vorher dort 

Die üblichen Betriebsführungen sind Marketing, egal ob VW, BMW, Mercedes oder Beyerdynamic. Prototypen sind, wenn sie erst mal zusammengeschraubt und gezeigt werden, auch keine echten Geheimnisse mehr und Auto BILD ist ja nun nicht gerade das Medium, wo man frische und belastbare Infos herbekommt. Falls es dich interessiert: ich war zum Arbeiten bei FSP, nicht als Presse-Besucher. Dass dann im Nachhinein und nach 6 Monaten Kampf die Bilder doch freigegeben wurden, ist durchaus erstaunlich. Im Gegenteil, es musste erst einmal alles übersetzt werden, bevor am Ende das OK von FSP kam. Werbung funktioniert für gewöhnlich anders herum


----------



## poiu (3. Oktober 2014)

Gobbel schrieb:


> Echt? Ich habe schon so viele von diesen "Fabrikbesuchsartikeln" gelesen, dass ich sie nicht mehr zählen kann.
> Oben wurden sie ja schon einige Beispiele verlinkt.
> 
> Einmal durch die Hallen und die Messgeräte fotografiert und dann irgend einen Text dazu schreiben und das als "Blick hinter die Kulissen" verkaufen. Der echte Einblick bleibt dann aber leider doch immer außen vor...
> ...



haha erinnert mich jetzt an mein Opel Werk Besuch, die haben ja so eine Vorführfertigungshalle, ich kenne als Bochumer natürlich auch Opelaner und die lachen sich schlapp " jaja das ist die Bilderbuch Fertigung du willst nicht wissen wie das hinter denn Kulissen aussieht" kommt dann so als antwort *hust*

Prinzipiell muss man als Journalist, Besucher, Einkäufer ...  immer davon ausgehen das man natürlich nur das zu sehen bekommt was man auch sehen soll, das ist allgemein gültig und unabhängig vom Produkt & Co. 

ich hab schon einige solcher Werkbesuche hier gemacht, Maschinenbau, E-Technik, Wafer Produkton usw.... man lernt immer was dazu, aber mmer schön skeptisch bleiben  

Da fällt mir grad ein, das war auch bei der Bundeswehr so wenn Lametta & der Verteidigungsminister angetanzt ist 




			
				Philipus schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man zu Beginn deutlich darauf hinweist, dass man zu Gast bei FSP ist und be quiet! bei der Führung unterstützt, gibt man dem Leser alle Möglichkeiten, das selbst zu werten. Wer sich unwohl fühlt, braucht den Artikel nicht lesen, alle anderen sollten es schaffen, die Informationen selbst sinnvoll zu werten. Für alle, die nicht die Möglichkeit haben, so eine Tour zu machen, ist es sicher Interessant, einen Einblick zu erhalten.



sagt ja keiner was


----------



## Gobbel (3. Oktober 2014)

> Prototypen sind, wenn sie erst mal zusammengeschraubt und gezeigt werden, auch keine echten Geheimnisse mehr und Auto BILD ist ja nun nicht gerade das Medium, wo man frische und belastbare Infos herbekommt.



Da muss ich dir leider absolut widersprechen. Offenbar kennst du dich in dem Bereich wenig aus.

Diese Protoypen, die bei solchen Aktionen gezeigt werden, hat vorher extern wirklich noch niemand gesehen. Nicht umsonst sind die Sicherheitsbestimmungen da extrem heftig.

Immerhin geht es in diesen Aktionen auch darum, die Resonanz auf ein zukünftiges Produkt schon vorab zu testen von unabhängigen Zufallspersonen. Ich bezweifle stark, dass es so was in der PC-Industrie überhaupt gibt.

Als ich daran teilgenommen habe, hatte ich schon Zweifel ob dieses Auto überhaupt irgendwann mal so kommen würde und plopp nach 3 Jahren stand es dann da und es war durchaus lustig zu sehen, wie in den 3 Jahren immer mehr Infos in der Presse aufgetaucht sind. Und die Autobild war eines der Magazine, die als erstes ein Bild wenn auch ein "Phantombild" von dem Modell hatten. Und es kam dem echten sogar recht nahe.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (3. Oktober 2014)

> Da fällt mir grad ein, das war auch bei der Bundeswehr so wenn Lametta & der Verteidigungsminister angetanzt ist


Wir mussten sogar im Hochsommer den Rasen grün färben, weil nicht genügend Wasser zum Besprengen da war.  

Es ist sehr wohl ein Unterschied, ob man sich mehr oder weniger frei bewegen darf, oder ob man von gebrieftem Personal nach Protokoll herumgeführt wird. An solchen Veranstaltungen nehme ich nur ungern teil, weil man absolut nichts sieht. Mein Tag ging bei FSP von Frühmorgens bis in den Abend, denn allein schon die Anfahrt ist nicht ohne (wer den Berufsverkehr auf Taiwan nahe Taipeh kennt). Drei Wochen in China Mainland und auf Taiwan reichen mir pro Jahr. Und es ist durchaus sichtbar, ob etwas gestellt oder nicht ist. Im übrigen war ich auch bei HEC/Compucase in der selben Fabrik, wo ja nicht nur die paar im Link gezeigten Insertion Lines stehen. Allerdings sind die Unterschiede zwischen dem im Link Gezeigten und der Realität schon ein wenig größer. Nur wird man es aus Höflichkeit so nicht zeigen oder schreiben. Und Cougar ist nur ein Label, sonst nichts

Prototypen sind nur solange ein Geheimnis, solange sie nur im Computer existieren (und auch dann nicht). Je höher der Aufwand bei der Fertigung von Einzelstücken oder Kleinserien, um so größer ist dann automatisch der Personenkreis der Eingeweihten und direkt oder indirekt Beteiligten. Auch in der Fertigung elektronischer Geräte gibt es Prototypen - siehe Artikel. Manches setzt noch bewusst in Teilen auf bereits Existierendes auf und viele Dinge durchleben als Arbeitsmuster in den Tests (wie ebenfalls beschrieben) nur einen kurzen Teil des Zyklus, um dann doch wieder abgeändert oder verworfen zu werden. Prototypen, so wie sie ein Besucher wie Du bei so einer Show sieht, sind bereits mehr oder weniger fertig und in der sogenannten C-Phase. Dinge aus der A- oder B-Phase hättest Du nie zu Gesicht bekommen. Ich kenne viele "Verbraucherstudien", denn die sind ein Teil des Marketings im Bezug auf Kundenbindung und Promo. Das, was Du bei BMW gesehen hast, hätte ich über MB schreiben können. Aber schön, wenn man daran glaubt.


----------



## Gobbel (3. Oktober 2014)

> Und Cougar ist nur ein Label, sonst nichts


Soweit ich weiß ist Cougar doch ein Markenname von HEC (also dem Fertiger dem die Marke gehört!
) und kein Label. Man korrigiere mich, wenn ich da falsch liege.

Da ist Be quiet doch deutlich mehr Label als Cougar!



> Wer sich unwohl fühlt, braucht den Artikel nicht lesen, alle anderen  sollten es schaffen, die Informationen selbst sinnvoll zu werten.


Ich mag deine Kommentare, man merkt dass du dich sehr sehr mit der Thematik befasst! 

Da ich leider nicht den tiefen Einblick in diese ganze Szene habe, aber merke wie stark das ganze von Propaganda-Müll durchdrungen ist - ich sag nur Single/Multi-Rail Diskussionen  -
bin ich dem zweiten Teil deiner Aussage gefolgt


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (3. Oktober 2014)

Wenn Cougar nur ein Markenname ist, dann ist es doch nur ein Label, oder?


----------



## poiu (3. Oktober 2014)

puh wenn ich mich richtig erinere ist das bei Cougar sogar etwas verzwickter, in D. soll Cougar wohl der hiesigen Tochter gehören oder so. aber wie kommt jetzt auf Cougar, ist ja nichts neues

@willNamennichtnennen mit dem Untershcied das dieser halt dme fertiger slest gehört, siehe mal früher panasonic war auch nur die Marke von Matushita heute heißt dieser auch Panasonic usw. gibt einige solcher Beispiele.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (3. Oktober 2014)

Weil Du einen Besuch bei Cougar velinkt hast, der so eigentlich gar keiner ist. Auf exakt dieser Line laufen heute ältere BQ Netzteile vom Band, wenn nicht zwischendurch mal was anderes gebraucht wird 

Ja, es ist etwas verwickter. Cougar ist erst einmal ein HEC-Brand, völlig richtig. Und trotzdem hat Cougar hier mal als Label fungiert


----------



## Gobbel (3. Oktober 2014)

> Wenn Cougar nur ein Markenname ist, dann ist es doch nur ein Label, oder?



Das hängt von deiner Definition ab. Ist "C-Klasse" oder "VW-Golf" ein Label? 

Der Golf ist von VW
Cougar ist von HEC

be quiet ist ... von dem der gerade genommen wird... kann also immer was anderes sein.

Also das ist zumindest mein Wissenstand.


----------



## poiu (3. Oktober 2014)

FormatC schrieb:


> Weil Du einen Besuch bei Cougar velinkt hast,



na ja den nFehler kannst du aber PCGH zu schieben nicht mir, hab denn Artikel nicht verfasst  und von uns hier weiß jeder das die marke zu HEC gehört somit hat mich das jetzt etwas überrascht


----------



## Gast1666645802 (3. Oktober 2014)

Ein Label ist ein Anbieter, der Dinge von Auftragsfertigern herstellen lässt, oder bereits hergestellte oder entworfene Dinge einkauft und unter seinem Namen verkauft. Also Aufkleber ("Label")  drauf und fertig ist der Lack

Trotzdem ist es etwas komplexer, denn auch als Anbieter kann man in gewissem Umfang Einfluss auf das Produkt nehmen und es, mit mehr oder weniger großem finanziellen und zeitlichen Aufwand abändern und umgestalten lassen. Solche Produkte basieren dann auf einer Plattform X, Y oder Z eines großen Auftragsfertiges 1, 2 oder 3- mit vielen möglichen Modifikationen. Nun kann man sich streiten, wie hoch dann der Schöpfungsanteil des jeweiligen Anbieters ist und ob nicht doch nur am ende Cost-Down betrieben wurde. Die im Artikel erwähnte Firma hat ein eigenes, mit nicht wenigen Mitarbeitern besetztes Office in Taiwan und beschäftigt neben einem (sehr guten) deutschen Ingenieur vor Ort noch viele feste Mitarbeiter für Qualitätskontrolle, Entwicklung und Marketing in Asien. Das unterscheidet diesen Anbieter und in der Endkonsequenz auch die resultierenden Produkte von den einfachen "Einkäufen", wie sie nur allzu oft gemacht werden.

Label ist also nicht gleich Label. 

@poiu:
Genau das ist der Grund , warum ich meinen Artikel nicht "Ein paar nette Tage mit be quiet!" genannt habe, denn die gezeigten Apparaturen gehören nun mal FSP. Genau so, wie man nun mal ein eingetragenes Warenzeichen ("Brand") wie Cougar nicht besuchen kann. Das ging auch nicht gegen Dich persönlich, sondern den Umstand, dass Werbung, wenn sie auf PCGH veröffentlicht wurde, kritiklos als Beispiel herhalten kann


----------



## Gobbel (3. Oktober 2014)

> Ein Label ist ein Anbieter, der Dinge von Auftragsfertigern herstellen  lässt, oder bereits hergestellte oder entworfene Dinge einkauft und  unter seinem Namen verkauft. Also Aufkleber ("Label")  drauf und fertig  ist der Lack


Also zum Beispiel be quiet! ist ein Label, oder Corsair auch.

Seasonic zum Beispiel nicht.

Hat denn Cougar jemals im inneren andere Netzteile als HEC gehabt? 
Denn damit wäre Cougar für mich dann auch kein Label, sondern nur ein anderer alternativer Brandname für HEC.

So ähnlich wie Smart eben auch ein Mercedes ist.


----------



## poiu (3. Oktober 2014)

> Denn damit wäre Cougar für mich dann auch kein Label, sondern nur ein anderer alternativer Brandname für HEC.



da gab es international was, GX-S waren Andyson gefertigt, wohl aus mangel von fertigungs-Kapazitäten bei HEC aer hier gab es die wohl nie.

Die veruschen da wohl ein Label zu etablieren Lüfter, Tastas...


----------



## Gast1666645802 (3. Oktober 2014)

BQ und Corsair sind mehr oder weiniger Label, völlig richtig.



> Hat denn Cougar jemals im inneren andere Netzteile als HEC gehabt?


Unter Cougar wurden/werden z.B. auch Gehäuse gefertigt - gleiche Firma, gleiche Adresse wie die Netzteile, nur ein paar Stiegen hoch und wieder runter und über den Hof ins nächste Gebäude 
Cougar ist also erst einmal ein Brand, weil es schicker klingt als HEC. Cougar war aber in DE auch Label, da als Tochterunternehmen gewerblich angemeldet und etwas selbständig. Also nicht ganz eindeutig.

Xilence war mal ein Label, ist heute ein Brand von Listan. Und be quiet! ist ein Brand von Listan und war noch nie ein eigenes Label.


----------



## poiu (3. Oktober 2014)

Gehäuse sind dann aber compucase heoßt ja auch Compucase / Hec wenn ich mich richtig erinnere


----------



## Gast1666645802 (3. Oktober 2014)

Nein, Cougar macht auch in Gehäusen, die aber aus Shenzhen kommen 

Oder richtiger: HEC verkauft als Cougar gelabelte Gehäuse, weil es wohl hipper rüberkommt  Der Computex-Stand 2013 von Cougar war gut bestückt und auch einige Vertreter der osteuropäischen Branch-Offices anwesend.


----------



## Gobbel (3. Oktober 2014)

> Und be quiet! ist ein Brand von Listan.


Und was ist Listan? Was machen die?




> HEC verkauft als Cougar gelabelte Gehäuse, weil es wohl hipper rüberkommt


Was doch aber total normal ist. Cooler Master verkauft als "CM Storm" gehäuse usw.

Da probiert man halt mit einem neuen Namen die eigenen Produkt an eine neue Kundengruppe los zu werden.

Das hat für mich nichts mit Label also "umkleben" zu tun.

be quiet! macht ja jetzt auch Gehäuse, wo kommen die denn her? 
Nachher kommen die auch von HEC ... 



> Xilence war mal ein Label, ist heute ein Brand von Listan. Und be quiet!  ist ein Brand von Listan und war noch nie ein eigenes Label.




Ich warte darauf, dass hier noch einer schreibt, dass Seasonic ja nur ein Label von Seasonic ist .... 

Das doch alles lächerlich. Für mich ist einer der selber herstellt ein Hersteller/Brand.
Und einer der irgendwo anders einfach bauen lässt ist ein Label.

Jede andere Definition macht doch irgendwie alles zu allem.


----------



## poiu (3. Oktober 2014)

Gobbel schrieb:


> Ich warte darauf, dass hier noch einer schreibt, dass Seasonic ja nur ein Label von *Sea Sonic* ist ....


----------



## Gobbel (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich lach mich schlapp 
Sea Sonic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirklich Sea Sonic und Seasonic ....


----------



## Gast1666645802 (3. Oktober 2014)

Ein Brand ist eine Marke, muss aber kein Hersteller sein. AEG ist ein Brand, also eine eingetragene Marke, nur sind die Besitzer, je nach Branche, sogar unterschiedlich. In dem Sinne ist IKEA ein Label, die polnische Pressspan-Butze der wahre Billy-Produzent. 

Listan macht unter der Marke be quiet! auch in Gehäusen, absolut richtig. Das Design kommt von Michael Brandis aus Nürnberg, die Entwicklung um den Body herum von einem fest angestellten Entwickler bei be quiet! und das Tooling für das, was man sich da so ausgedacht hat, wird dann samt der Massenproduktion von HEC gemacht. Von HEC stammen also der Stahlbody und die Produktionsdienstleistung, das Produkt als Entwicklungsgegenstand hingegen von Listan. Nur dass HEC ebenfalls mengenweise zukauft, also das komplette Kabelzeug und Innenleben. Ist Listan dann noch ein einfaches Label oder bereits ein Hersteller? Und was ist HEC? Dienstleister? Wenn man einen BMW auseinander schraubt, dann bleibt auch nicht viel übrig, was nicht von Dritten kommt, einschließlich der Bleche. Man kann es sich nicht ganz so einfach machen und sollte schon zwischen Importeuren, die nur "umlabeln" und Firmen, die externe Fertigungsanlagen nutzen, deutlich unterscheiden. 

Ich schreibe lieber Anbieter, das grenzt keinen aus. Und die Getrenntschreibung des Unternehmens Sea Sonic ist ja nun wirklich kein Geheimnis


----------



## Gobbel (3. Oktober 2014)

> Ich schreibe lieber Anbieter, das grenzt keinen aus. Und die  Getrenntschreibung des Unternehmens Sea Sonic ist ja nun wirklich kein  Geheimnis



Wenn ich mal so google, dann scheint es auch 99% der Autoren inklusive PCGH, THG, CB.. usw nicht bekannt zu sein, dass das Netzteil "Seasonic" aber der Hersteller "Sea Sonic" geschrieben wird.

Nicht das es irgendwie bedeutend wäre.
Aber mir wars neu und ich finds lustig.


----------



## Philipus II (3. Oktober 2014)

Mir ist die Schreibweise sehr gut bekannt, Igor von THG sicher auch. Ich finde daher, du solltest andere Seiten nennen. Bei ComputerBase wird Sea Sonic seit gut zwei Jahren auch korrekt getrennt geschrieben. Bei PC Games Hardware wurde die Anpassung der Schreibweise intern debattiert, aber aus verschiedenen Gründen abgelehnt. Schreibweisen von Markennamen in Medien entsprechen je nach Redaktionspolitik nicht immer der Herstellerversion, um Lesbarkeit, Wiedererkennung und Google-Tauglichkeit zu optimieren. Insbesondere Dauergroßschreibung wird oft gestrichen - INTEL, ASUS und DEEPCOOL als populäre Beispiele für Dauergroßschrift sind die bekanntesten Exemplare. Falls du der Meinung bist, dass ich zukünftig auch in der PCGH Sea Sonic schreiben sollte, teile das bitte im Feedback zur Print mit.

Unter den deutschen Brancheninsidern ist auch der Name Nilsonic gut bekannt


----------



## Gobbel (3. Oktober 2014)

> Mir ist die Schreibweise sehr gut bekannt, Igor von THG sicher auch. Ich finde daher, du solltest andere Seiten nennen.


Wieso sollte ich andere Seiten nennen? Sind nun mal Beispiele, die ich in google als erstes gefunden habe.

Ist doch sowieso beides mehr oder weniger korrekt.
Das "Label" scheint ja "Seasonic" zu heißen, der Hersteller "Sea Sonic Electronics"

Sieht man auch auf der Herstellerseite



> Sea Sonic launches
> The Seasonic G-Series


Das einzige was also prinzipiell falsch ist, wäre 

"Sea Sonic S12 Netzteil" zu schreiben. 

Aber im ernst, Wayne. Ich fands einfach lustig.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Oktober 2014)

Produktvergleich be quiet! System Power 7 300W ATX 2.31 (BN140), be quiet! Pure Power L8 300W ATX 2.4 (BN220) | Geizhals Deutschland Welches der beiden ist besser? Oder gibts da noch ein besseres?


----------



## _chiller_ (4. Oktober 2014)

Das L8 hat eine etwas bessere Bestückung, ist leiser und hat die besseren Garantiebestimmungen, zudem einen PCI-E Stecker. Dafür kostet es auch ein wenig mehr. Alternativ gäbs noch das Enermax Triathlor 300W Bulk, aber da würde ich lieber das L8 nehmen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Oktober 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Produktvergleich be quiet! System Power 7 300W ATX 2.31 (BN140), be quiet! Pure Power L8 300W ATX 2.4 (BN220) | Geizhals Deutschland Welches der beiden ist besser? Oder gibts da noch ein besseres?


L8, aufgrund des Lüfters. Rest ist technisch gleich.



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Das L8 hat eine etwas bessere Bestückung, ist leiser und hat die besseren Garantiebestimmungen, zudem einen PCI-E Stecker. Dafür kostet es auch ein wenig mehr. Alternativ gäbs noch das Enermax Triathlor 300W Bulk, aber da würde ich lieber das L8 nehmen.


Erzähl kein Blech.
Zeig mir mal bitte die 'bessere Bestückung' vom L8! Nach dem Review von Computerbase des S7 und L8 im unteren Bereich schauts eher so aus, dass das PCB identisch bestückt ist. Aber du wirst jetzt sicher belegen können, wo das L8 besser bestückt ist.

Das einzige, was technisch beim L8 besser ist, ist der Lüfter. Der Rest ist relativ gleich.


----------



## Journeyman (4. Oktober 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das einzige, was technisch beim L8 besser ist, ist der Lüfter. Der Rest ist relativ gleich.


Wobei mir das S7 300 im Leerlauf bei ~20-30W in punkto Akustik etwas besser gefiel.


----------



## Philipus II (5. Oktober 2014)

Mein Höreindruck war umgekehrt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Hatte aber auch das S7 350.


----------



## onlygaming (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mir das Pure Power L8 600W von Be Quiet geholt eine gute Wahl? und komm ich damit die nächsten Jahre aus?


----------



## eXquisite (5. Oktober 2014)

> Ich habe mir das Pure Power L8 600W von Be Quiet geholt eine gute Wahl? und komm ich damit die nächsten Jahre aus?



Belastest du es denn mit 600 Watt? Bis 400 ist es eines der besten Geräte, drüber würde ich es nicht belasten/kaufen, vor allem weiß ich auch gerade garnicht welche HEC Basis in dem 600er drin steckt, ist ja kein FSP mehr, sollen sich dennoch ähnlich verhalten.


----------



## NuVirus (5. Oktober 2014)

Das L8 sollte man nur bis 400W kaufen, darüber besser z.B. ein E10 500W das sollte für alles reichen - 2 Grafikkarten kannst du mit der 600W Variante nicht betreiben.


----------



## poiu (6. Oktober 2014)

E9 480Cm bei ZackZack

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. Oktober 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> E9 480Cm bei ZackZack
> 
> ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal



Schade ... Hab schon nen gutes NT 

Mal was anderes in den Raum ...

Testet jemand die Antec Edge Serie im deutsch sprachigen Raum ???
Würde mich echt mal interessieren wer die Dinger baut, wie´s mit der Technik aussieht und wie sie abschneiden ...

Ich wiederhole nochmal *DEUTSCH-SPRACHIGER-RAUM*


----------



## _chiller_ (6. Oktober 2014)

Einen Test gibts schon:
Antec Edge 750W - Test/Review (Exklusiv) | Gamezoom.net
Aber da gibts an Informationen nicht viel zu holen ^^ Ist aber im Prinzip ein Seasonic-Design mit einem beleuchteten Lüfter, die 750W-Version ist vom Preis her in Ordnung, die darunter finde ich etwas zu teuer.


----------



## Philipus II (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab auch eins hier, kommt demnächst.


----------



## YuT666 (7. Oktober 2014)

Was ist von Jou Jye Netzteilen zu halten? Kann man diese allgemein als minderwertige Chinaböller abstempeln, als durchweg ok oder ist es auch hier wieder von Modell zu Modell unterschiedlich?

Andere Frage ... das fest verbaute NT im alten ARCTIC COOLING Silentium T5 ECO 80 Tower hat ja nur ein Kunststoffgehäuse. Andere alte AC Gehäuse sollen durchwegs mit Seasonic NTs bestückt worden sein (im Metallgehäuse) ... weiss irgendwer von welchem Hersteller die Innereien in den Kunststoffgehäusen stammen, bzw. wie man dies anhand der Identifizierung diverser Bauteile feststellen kann? 

Danke.


----------



## _chiller_ (7. Oktober 2014)

Jou Jye soll angeblich weitestgehend selbst produzieren, was ich aber bisher gesehen habe, sieht eher nach alten CWT-Plattformen aus. Chinaböller sinds vielleicht nicht, aber es gibt besseres.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Oktober 2014)

YuT666 schrieb:


> Was ist von Jou Jye Netzteilen zu halten?


 Keine Ahnung, scheinen aber durchaus in der Kategorie 'halbwegs brauchbar' zu sein, auch die eigenen.

Manche werden auch gelabelt, siehe Review auf Techpowerup von 2 Seasonic Geräten unter dem Label...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (7. Oktober 2014)

FSP Hexa+ 500 Watt im Test



Yate Loon - Lüfter ; CapXon Elkos ; Gruppenreguliert & fehlenden OCP 

Echt schade von FSP, aber das Ding hätten die sich doch getrost sparen können ???
Oder doch irgendwo gerechtfertigt ???


----------



## Hibble (7. Oktober 2014)

Was soll denn deiner Meinung nach im Einstiegssegment verbaut sein? Sanyo Denki + Rubycon Caps + LLC-Resonanzschaltung + DC/DC?

Eigentlich ganz passabel, nur scheint die 400W Version deutlich spannender zu sein. Zwei PCIe-Stecker und das nur für 35€.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (7. Oktober 2014)

Auf jeden Fall schonmal ne OCP wie versprochen 

Meine Frage ist ja ... Gerechtfertigt, oder eher überflüssig ... Ich wollte ja die Meinung der breiten Masse 

Meine persönlichen Meinung nach, iss das Ding überflüssig. Das Pack ich die 10 € drauf und kaufe mir das super-flower-golden-green-hx-450w. Das geht mit seinem DC/DC Wandler wenigstens mit der Zeit und hat ebenfalls genug Anschlüsse zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gobbel (7. Oktober 2014)

> Einen Test gibts schon:
> Antec Edge 750W - Test/Review (Exklusiv) | Gamezoom.net


Es wurde nach einem TEST !!! gefragt 

Nicht nach irgend einem Patchwork-Text der aus immer den gleichen Standardfloskeln+Herstellertexten zusammen geklebt wird und dazu anscheinend völlig erfundenen Effizienzmesswerten "untermauert" wird.

Ist doch total lächerlich was da steht!

Wenn ich schon das Fazit lesen, bekomm ich lachkrämpfe....

ich hab gerade mal geschaut, es ist nahezu bei jedem Netzteil das gleiche Fazit! Abgesehen davon das ein paar Worte geändert werden.

Fazit Antec Edge 



> Die PSU punktet mit einer sauberen Verarbeitungsqualität, hochwertigen  Komponenten (Innenraum), überzeugenden Messwerten und einem sehr hohen  Wirkungsgrad. Ebenfalls für den Kauf der PSU sprechen die zahlreichen  Anschlussmöglichkeiten und der komplette Schutzschaltungsumfang.  Angesichts der zahlreichen „Pro-Punkte“ können wir gerne über den leicht  hörbaren Lüfter unter Last hinwegsehen.


Fazit bq e10 cm



> Das be quiet! Netzteil punktet mit einer sauberen Verarbeitungsqualität,  hochwertigen Komponenten (Innenraum), überzeugenden Messwerten und  einem sehr hohen Wirkungsgrad. Ebenfalls für den Kauf der PSU sprechen  die zahlreichen Anschlussmöglichkeiten und der hauseigene Lüfter, der  auch unter Last nur minimal hörbar ist. Vier gesicherte 12V-Schienen und alle gängigen Schutzschaltungen runden  die PSU perfekt ab. [......] Aufgrund der zahlreichen „Pro-Punkte“ können wir gerne eine Kaufempfehlung für unser Testmuster aussprechen!


fazit bq e10 



> Das neue Straight Power E10 700W macht eine mehr als sehr gute Figur in  unserem Testcenter. Das be quiet! Netzteil punktet mit einer sauberen  Verarbeitungsqualität, hochwertigen Komponenten (Innenraum),  überzeugenden Messwerten und einem sehr hohen Wirkungsgrad. Ebenfalls  für den Kauf der PSU sprechen die zahlreichen Anschlussmöglichkeiten und  der hauseigene Lüfter, der auch unter Last nur minimal hörbar ist. Vier  gesicherte 12V-Schienen und alle gängigen Schutzschaltungen runden die  PSU perfekt ab. [...] Angesichts der zahlreichen „Pro-Punkte“ können wir gerne über das fehlende Kabelmanagement hinwegsehen.


seasonic



> Auch beim neuen Platinum Series 1050W hat sich Hersteller Seasonic keine  Patzer erlaubt. Das potente Netzteil punktet mit einer hochwertigen  Verarbeitungsqualität (Gehäuse und Innenleben), einer modernen Technik  und einem mehr als überzeugenden Wirkungsgrad. [...............] Angesichts der zahlreichen „Pro-Punkte“  können wir eine klare Kaufempfehlung für unser Testmuster aussprechen!


Die wollen einen doch da echt als Leser verarschen! Die Seite besuch ich NIE wieder.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2014)

Liest sich wie ein Werbeflyer.


----------



## Razzor (7. Oktober 2014)

Sea Sonic Platinum Series 1000W ATX 2.3 (SS-1000XP)

was halten den die experten von diesem netzteil ???


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2014)

Na ja. etwas leistungsschwach wie ich finde.


----------



## Razzor (7. Oktober 2014)

abgesehen von der leistung


----------



## _chiller_ (7. Oktober 2014)

Gobbel schrieb:


> Es wurde nach einem TEST !!! gefragt


 Ich habe unter dem Link auch etwas geschrieben. Das ist das einzig mir bekannte deutsche Review, oder kennst du ein anderes? Und natürlich ist gamezoom nicht für seine tollen Netzteiltests bekannt, die im Review verlinkten Videos sind auch zum gruseln


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2014)

Razzor schrieb:


> abgesehen von der leistung


 
Wäre nicht meine erste Wahl aber schon i.O.


----------



## Gobbel (7. Oktober 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Das ist das einzig mir bekannte deutsche Review, oder kennst du ein anderes? Und natürlich ist gamezoom nicht für seine tollen Netzteiltests bekannt, die im Review verlinkten Videos sind auch zum gruseln


 
Nein ist es eben nicht, das ist kein Review, da ist einfach totaler MÜLL!

Das ist 100% eine bezahlte Kiste, denn jedes Netzteil bekommt immer den gleichen Award und hat immer den quasi gleichen Text!

So einen Schrott verlinkt man doch nicht, das arme Leute wie ich auch noch auf die Seite gehen!


----------



## Legacyy (7. Oktober 2014)

Gobbel, ganz ruhig brauner.

Es ist eben das einzige "Review" auf Deutsch.
Auf Englisch gibts genügend, da muss man einfach mal im Netz gucken.


----------



## poiu (7. Oktober 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> ...Und natürlich ist gamezoom nicht für seine tollen Netzteiltests bekannt, die im Review verlinkten Videos sind auch zum gruseln



und ich dachte die sind dafür bekannt absolute Awardsch****** zu sein  das da kein Hersteller genug Arsch in der Hose hatte mal ei ndefektes einzuschicken, würde 100%ig auch nenn Award geben. ... Eigentlich könnte man so ein Review abliefern 




> *aöofpsadf dodaf ösa ödpfi eü fße*
> 
> ld nvp fpdfc öpdfc psadpf sapdf sp aöofpsadf dodaf ösa ödpfi eü fße ld nvp fpdfc öpdfc psadpf sapdf sp aöofpsadf dodaf ösa ödpfi eü fße ld nvp fpdfc öpdfc psadpf sapdf sp aöofpsadf dodaf ösa ödpfi eü fße ld nvp fpdfc öpdfc psadpf sapdf sp aöofpsadf dodaf ösa ödpfi eü fße ld nvp fpdfc öpdfc psadpf sapdf sp aöofpsadf dodaf ösa ödpfi eü fße ld nvp fpdfc öpdfc psadpf sapdf sp aöofpsadf dodaf ösa ödpfi eü fße ld nvp fpdfc öpdfc psadpf sapdf sp aöofpsadf dodaf ösa ödpfi eü fße ld nvp fpdfc öpdfc psadpf sapdf sp aöofpsadf dodaf ösa ödpfi eü fße ld nvp fpdfc öpdfc psadpf sapdf sp
> 
> ...



Gobbel recht gib


----------



## Philipus II (7. Oktober 2014)

Wie gesagt, ein deutscher Test zum Edge 550 kommt bald. Alternativ gibt es bereits einige englischsprachige Berichte, die die wichtigsten Punkte abhandeln. Schlussendlich ist das Netzteil-Testen sehr aufwändig und kann daher nur von engagierten Freiwilligen oder großen Medien ernsthaft betrieben werden.


----------



## Gobbel (7. Oktober 2014)

> Gobbel, ganz ruhig brauner.



 Ja Sorry, bin wieder ruhig ^^

Aber ich mags echt nicht, wenn man versucht Leute mit Fake Reviews zu verschaukeln, das ist echt das letzte!


----------



## huepfdohle (7. Oktober 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ein deutscher Test zum Edge 550 kommt bald.



Kannst du schon eine ungefähre ETA geben? Stehe demnächst vor einem NT-Kauf (neue Graka braucht neues NT, mein S12ii ist mir zu alt), und das Antec Edge ist der dritte Anwärter neben dem E10 und dem G550 PCGH. Die Grundsachen sind mir aus den englischen Reviews zwar bekannt (Seasonic Plattform, 2 Rails, DC-to-DC, etc.), aber ein gutes Review von jemandem dem ich da vertraue würde mir sehr gefallen.


----------



## Gobbel (7. Oktober 2014)

Razzor schrieb:


> Sea Sonic Platinum Series 1000W ATX 2.3 (SS-1000XP)
> 
> was halten den die experten von diesem netzteil ???


 
Das punktet mit einer sauberen  Verarbeitungsqualität, hochwertigen  Komponenten (Innenraum),  überzeugenden Messwerten und einem sehr hohen  Wirkungsgrad. Ebenfalls  für den Kauf der PSU sprechen die zahlreichen  Anschlussmöglichkeiten und  der hauseigene Lüfter, der auch unter Last  nur minimal hörbar ist. 



**Dieser Beitrag ist nicht ernst gemeint siehe hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...onsthread-zu-netzteilen-1147.html#post6852315 **


----------



## Razzor (7. Oktober 2014)

im idle unhörbar weil er meistens aus ist


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (7. Oktober 2014)

Gobbel schrieb:


> > Zitat von Razzor Beitrag anzeigen
> > Sea Sonic Platinum Series 1000W ATX 2.3 (SS-1000XP)
> >
> > was halten den die experten von diesem netzteil ???
> ...



Ich brech ab ... wie geil iss das denn 

Ne, aber mal im Ernst (gar nicht so einfach mit dem schreiben wenn einem die Tränen vor lachen in den Augen stehen ) ... Hack nich auf Chiller rum. Er hat es doch nur gut gemeint und er hat den Test gefunden ... 
Die Seite war mir aber auch so bekannt. Habe da schon öfter mal was gelesen und über die Videos musste ich auch schon herzhaft lachen ... Das wiederspiegelt seine Fazit´s ... Zumal je in jedem Netzteil Review die selben Videos verlinkt sind ^^ ... Scheinbar machen die das mit dem Text genauso 

EDIT:
Apropo Netzteil Review ...
Wo bleiben eigentlich die versprochenen Videos von Ebastler ??? Ich sitze wegen den Dingern schon auf glühenden Kohlen


----------



## _chiller_ (7. Oktober 2014)

Razzor schrieb:


> Sea Sonic Platinum Series 1000W ATX 2.3 (SS-1000XP)
> 
> was halten den die experten von diesem netzteil ???


 
Abgesehen vom Single-Rail ein schönes Netzteil, wobei ich grade keinen Überblick habe ob das intern eventuell Dual-Rail sein könnte. Ich hab die 860W-Version davon hier rumliegen, man kann zwischen Semipassiv und aktiv umschalten. Im Semipassiv-Modus wird das Netzteilgehäuse schon ziemlich warm, daher würde ich den aktiven Modus empfehlen. Der Kugellager-Lüfter wird dann jedoch leicht hörbar.


----------



## Razzor (7. Oktober 2014)

Also ich habe es immer auf semi passiv und das Gehäuse vom Netzteil ist immer nur leicht warm da es ja nie an die Grenzen kommt  muß es ja auch nichts verbraten an Hitze.... Das es Singlerail angeblich ist wurde mir schon gesagt stört mich aber nicht..als die spannungswandler meiner Lightning zerschossen hat... Hat das Netzteil sofort geschaltet....  Nix schweißen ....  

Aber ich werd mal semi abschalten zum testen 
Danke für den Tipp 

@snakebyte 
Wat isn so lustig


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (8. Oktober 2014)

Razzor schrieb:


> Das es Singlerail angeblich ist wurde mir schon gesagt stört mich aber nicht..als die spannungswandler meiner Lightning zerschossen hat... Hat das Netzteil sofort geschaltet....  Nix schweißen
> @snakebyte
> Wat isn so lustig



Sowas macht eben ein gutes Netzteil aus 

Hast du das von Gobbel echt nicht gechcheckt ... 
Er hat dir ein Fazit gegeben, wie es der Typ von Gamezoom ebenfalls getan hätte


----------



## Multithread (8. Oktober 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Abgesehen vom Single-Rail ein schönes Netzteil, wobei ich grade keinen Überblick habe ob das intern eventuell Dual-Rail sein könnte. Ich hab die 860W-Version davon hier rumliegen, man kann zwischen Semipassiv und aktiv umschalten. Im Semipassiv-Modus wird das Netzteilgehäuse schon ziemlich warm, daher würde ich den aktiven Modus empfehlen. Der Kugellager-Lüfter wird dann jedoch leicht hörbar.


 Ist die Platinum serie nicht auch auf der KM3 Plattform aufgebaut? Dann ist es wohl 'true' Singelrail.


----------



## eXquisite (8. Oktober 2014)

> als die spannungswandler meiner Lightning zerschossen hat... Hat das Netzteil sofort geschaltet.... Nix schweißen ....



Das ist ja auch was ganz anderes, da greift die SCP und die hat auch jedes Singelrail Bullshit NT.


----------



## ebastler (8. Oktober 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch was ganz anderes, da greift die SCP und die hat auch jedes Singelrail Bullshit NT.


 
Und wann soll denn sonst ein Fall sein, wo ein MR abschaltet, und ein SR nicht, wenn nicht bei kaputten Wandlern?


----------



## Philipus II (8. Oktober 2014)

Eben. (Defekte) Spannunsgwandler oder defekte Stecker können auch einen eher hochohmigen Kurzschluss verursachen. Dann kann SCP nicht reagieren.


----------



## eXquisite (8. Oktober 2014)

> Und wann soll denn sonst ein Fall sein, wo ein MR abschaltet, und ein SR nicht, wenn nicht bei kaputten Wandlern?





> Eben. (Defekte) Spannunsgwandler oder defekte Stecker können auch einen eher hochohmigen Kurzschluss verursachen. Dann kann SCP nicht reagieren.



Die PWMs gehen sowieso fast nie kaputt, die Caps und die Spulen auch (oft) nicht. Überwiegend sind die Fets im kaputt und da ist es egal ob SR oder MR.



> oder defekte Stecker



Richtig, so ist es am häufigsten, daher brennen auch immer direkt die Anschlüsse raus.


----------



## ebastler (8. Oktober 2014)

Mit PWMs meinst du wohl die Controller...
Und genau die FETs sind es, die "hochohmige Kurzschlüsse" (sorry für den beschissenen Ausdruck) machen.
Spulen sind per se unglaublich niederohmig, da hält nur die Induktivität den Strom niedrig. Brennen sie durch, hast du zu 99% einfach keinen Durchgang mehr.
Sterben die Controller, sperren die FETs entweder dauerhaft (R geht gegen unendlich) oder leiten dauerhaft (sauberer Kurzschluss, bis auf den Innenwiderstand der FETs, und der ist sehr gering).
Nur Kondensatoren und FETs können Schlüsse von einigen mOhm bis Ohm machen...

Stecker machen schonmal gar keinen Kurzschluss...
Entweder die verbinden unsauber, es kommt zur Lichtbogenbildung (wegen Wackelkontakt) oder starke Hitzeentwicklung (wegen unsauberem Kontakt), oder die brennen als Schwachstelle wegen einem anderen Kurzschluss einfach mal als erstes ab.


----------



## BlackNeo (9. Oktober 2014)

In so ner Facebook-Gruppe wollte mir echt einer erklären dass Kondensatoren keine Kapazität verlieren und man somit auch ein 7 Jahre altes Netzteil problemlos in nem aktuellen PC verwenden kann^^

Ging um ein CM Real Power 620W, ist ja 2007 auf den Markt gekommen.

Und da soll aktuelle Hardware dran kommen 

Ach ja, aktuelle GraKas wechseln auch nicht pro Sekunde mehrere hundertmale den Takt. Denn der Typ weiß es schließlich^^

Ich wunder mich wie man mit so viel Ignoranz und technischem Unwissen ausgestattet sein kann...


----------



## Hibble (9. Oktober 2014)

Ging es denn explizit um Elkos? Wenn er z.B. Folien- oder Feststoff-Kondensatoren meinte, hat er doch vollkommen recht


----------



## BlackNeo (9. Oktober 2014)

Es ging um Elkos in Netzteilen. Ich hab dann auch nochmal ganz verständlich erklärt warum man so alte Netzteile austauschen muss, aber der Typ hat meinen Post nicht mal gelesen und nur rumgeflamt.

Und der der neue Hardware kaufen wollte (der Typ der rumgeflamt hat hatte damit gar nichts zu tun) hat dann gemeint er verlasse sich lieber auf sein Bauchgefühl und das sagt ihm dass sein Real Power noch 100% super funzt und für neue Hardware passt


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2014)

Ein Real Power von 2007?
Na super.


----------



## BlackNeo (9. Oktober 2014)

Ja, damit soll jetzt ne R9 290 betrieben werden, mal abgesehen davon dass das NT die Lastwechsel eh nicht mitmacht will ich nicht wissen wie die sekundärseite ausschaut


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (10. Oktober 2014)

Merkt er ja wenn das ding durchknallt und ihm die Graka mit wegreißt.


----------



## Sirthegoat (10. Oktober 2014)

Hab grad mein BQ DP10 550W in Betrieb genommen, kann ich meine 7970 (übertaktet) bedenkenlos an die 3te Rail hängen 300 Watt sollten doch eigentlich reichen.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2014)

Wieso dritte Rail?
Das Netzteil hat 2 Rails für PCIe.

Oder meinst du dass du die Karte an einer Rail betreiben willst anstatt an beide?
Das sollte gehen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (10. Oktober 2014)

Dachte es wären 4x 12V Rails und die dritte und vierte Rail sind eben bei 25 anstatt 20 wie bei den ersten beiden abgesichert.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2014)

Ja. Rail 3 und 4 sind für den PCIe Anschluss.
Ist im Handbuch auch so beschrieben. Musst mal reinschauen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (10. Oktober 2014)

Und für was ist dann die erste und zweite Rail , dachte die wären alle 4 für die GPU und jeder Anschluss hätte seine eigene Rail.


----------



## eXquisite (10. Oktober 2014)

> Und für was ist dann die erste und zweite Rail , dachte die wären alle 4 für die GPU und jeder Anschluss hätte seine eigene Rail.



CPU und MB + Festplatten brauchen also keinen Strom?


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2014)

Dissi schrieb:


> Und für was ist dann die erste und zweite Rail , dachte die wären alle 4 für die GPU und jeder Anschluss hätte seine eigene Rail.


 
Steht doch im Handbuch. Noch nicht nachgelesen?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Steht doch im Handbuch. Noch nicht nachgelesen?



Ich glaube kaum, dass es weit verbreitet ist beim Einbau von Netzteilen seun Handbuch zu studieren ...
Altes raus und neues rein und den Rechner in Betrieb nehmen.
Möchte meinen allerwertesten darauf verwetten das das die meisten genau so machen ... Ist bei Single Rail ja auch kein Problem aber das Multi - Single Rail Design ist nur wenigen wirklich bekannt


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass es weit verbreitet ist beim Einbau von Netzteilen seun Handbuch zu studieren ...


 
Wieso?
Man kann doch mal einen Blick ins Handbuch werden.
Immerhin ist das bei BeQuiet sehrt gut beschrieben. Da kenne ich andere Anbieter die sehr viel weniger Informationen beisteuern und man manchmal keinen Plan hat was man machen soll.
Frag Softy mal. Der kann dir das bestätigen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Man kann doch mal einen Blick ins Handbuch werden.
> Immerhin ist das bei BeQuiet sehrt gut beschrieben. Da kenne ich andere Anbieter die sehr viel weniger Informationen beisteuern und man manchmal keinen Plan hat was man machen soll.
> Frag Softy mal. Der kann dir das bestätigen.



Also wenn ich ehrlich bin, hat mir noch niemand berichtet das er beim Einbau seines Netzteils das Handbuch zu rate gezogen hat ^^

Oha Softy ... Dann mal raus mit der Sprache


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2014)

Es geht auch nicht um den Einbau sondern um das korrekte Anschließen der Hardware. 
Und wieso nicht ins Handbuch schauen?
Ich schaue gerne mal in Handbücher. Vor allem um zu lesen wie umfangreich alles beschrieben ist bzw. eben nicht.
Auf diese Weise kann man dann Kritik üben und die Hersteller auf Mängel hinweisen.

Ach Softy. Der hatte Probleme sein Antec High Current Pro Platinum anzuschließen weil der eine Zettel der sich Handbuch nennt nichtssagend war.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Oktober 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich ehrlich bin, hat mir noch niemand berichtet das er beim Einbau seines Netzteils das Handbuch zu rate gezogen hat ^^


 
 Dann bin ich mal der Erste. 

 Gerade BQ schreibt in den Handbüchern hilfreiche Infos,
 nicht nur Marketing-Blabla.


----------



## Philipus II (11. Oktober 2014)

Wenn ich das Netzteil nicht eh schon in seine Einzelteile zerlegt habe, schaue ich auch gerne ins Handbuch.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (11. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt will ichs einfach mal wissen:

Für wie gut/schlecht haltet ihr die HXi Serie von Corsair?

Es ist ja analog, aber mit (beschränkter) digitaler Schnittstelle mit der man zwischen Single und Multirail wählen kann. Die Komponenten und Bauquailität scheinen ja trotz CWT extrem gut.
Dazu vollmodular und sehr gute Werte für ripple und voltage regulation.

Hört sich für mich persönlich eigentlich echt gut an und ich tue mir irgendwie schwer den Mehrwehrt beim Antec HCP 850W zu sehen den ich für 50€ Aufpreis bekomme im Vergleich zur 850er Version vom HXi.


----------



## poiu (11. Oktober 2014)

Für ein Corasir ist es durchaus leise, beim Lüfter hat Corsair endlich reagiert.

Sonst auch für ein CWT ganz gut, ich würde zwar ein AX ohne denn digitalen unsinn bevorzugen aber wer spaß dran hat


----------



## Hibble (11. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du einen Mehrwert in den digitalen Steuerungsmöglichkeiten siehst, ist es definitiv ein gutes Netzteil. Messungen bestätigen ja, dass die Auslesewerte ziemlich genau sind (außer bei sehr geringen Lasten).

Selbst was die Lötqualität angeht, ist diese für CWT-Verhältnisse extrem gut. Meiner Meinung nach braucht es die teureren AX(i) Serien gar nicht mehr, weil die HXi mittlerweile besser ist


----------



## ebastler (11. Oktober 2014)

AXi ist volldigital?


----------



## eXquisite (11. Oktober 2014)

AXi ist Müll, da gibbet nix mit definitiv gutes NT.


----------



## Hibble (11. Oktober 2014)

Es geht ja auch ums HXi..


----------



## eXquisite (11. Oktober 2014)

Guck dir Corsair Link an, bei meiner H100i ist das Programm Vollpanne und beim AXi und HXi spuckt es aus das keine OCP an ist obwohl Corsair behauptet das alle Stecker standartmäßig mit 30A abgesichert sind, da siehste ja wie super die Geräte funktionieren.


----------



## Gobbel (11. Oktober 2014)

> AXi und HXi spuckt es aus das keine OCP



Wenn die OCP an (= aktiv) wäre, wärs Netzteil ja auch aus xD

kleiner Spaß ^^


----------



## SimplyAlegend (11. Oktober 2014)

Das Corsair Link nicht so 100% sauber ist ließt man ja öfters, aber da man beim HXi nur Lüfter und OCP ändern kann ist der Einfluss ja relativ gering. Von dem Fehler das OCP an/aus rumspinnt habe ich nochnichts gelesen bzw. gefunden.

Mal anders rum gefragt, welche 850W Netzteile kann man den sonst noch so in betracht ziehen neben dem Antec HCP? Vom Dark Power Pro lese ich immer nur das die OCP Werte viel zu hoch sind, zumal es ja nur 10 Euro billiger ist als das HCP.


----------



## NuVirus (11. Oktober 2014)

bis 750W ist das P10 von FSP gebaut mit guter OCP und ab 850 von Seasonic mit schlechter OCP 

Das Antec ist von der verbauten Technik her am besten.


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2014)

Kaufen kannst du das Dark Power trotzdem.
Oder das Platimax.
Das Cooler Master V ist i.O ebenso wie das Seasonic Platinum.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (11. Oktober 2014)

Gut, dann hab ich ja wieder ein paar weitere Vorschläge die ich mir anschauen werde, thx!


----------



## eXquisite (11. Oktober 2014)

Ansonsten werf ich mal mein Supernova P2 oder direkt das Leadex P in den Raum, Top Gerät nur eben Singelrail.


----------



## ebastler (12. Oktober 2014)

Da es mich interessiert, aber jeder mich nur bekehren zu scheinen will, ja keins zu kaufen (hab ich eh nicht vor), anstatt auf meine Frage einzugehen, wiederhole ich die mal 

Ist das HXi analog geregelt, und hat das Digitalzeugs nhr zusätzlich, und das AXi digital geregelt?


----------



## SimplyAlegend (12. Oktober 2014)

Die Leadex Platform hatte ich mir auch überlegt, aber ich muss schon zugeben bei 850W ist Singlerail für den Normalbetrieb doch schon sehr nachteilig. Von der Platform her ist das ganze ja sonst sehr gut.

@ebastler:

So wie ich das verstanden habe ist das AXi voll digital incl. Regelung wodurch man auch alles selbst einstellen kann, das HXi ist voll analog aber mit OCP an/aus und Lüfter Steuerung:

jonnyGURU Forums - View Single Post - The difference between Corsair's AXi's and the HXi's


----------



## TheSebi41 (13. Oktober 2014)

Mal eine Frage:

Ist das Dark Power Pro 10 den Aufpreis gegenüber dem Straight Power 10 noch wert?
Single Rail brauche ich nicht und die Lüftersteuerung ist wohl auch nichts.

Von der Technik her sagt mit das Dark Power Pro schon mehr zu, auch das gute Kabelangebot

Ich hoffe die Experten können mir da etwas bei der Entscheidung helfen


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2014)

Das Dark Power Punktet eben mit dem reichhaltigen Kabel Angebot und der extra Lüftersteuerung.
Wenn du das nicht brauchst kauf das E10.


----------



## Hibble (13. Oktober 2014)

Welches P10 vergleichst du denn mit welchem E10? Beim P10 550W gegen E10 500W ist es einfach:
P10 hat das etwas bessere Kabel-Sleeve und ist auch bei höchster Belastung noch sehr leise. Die äußere Verarbeitungsqualität stufe ich gegenüber dem E10 etwas höher ein. Was die Kondensatoren anbelangt ist das P10 auch überlegen, dort sind überwiegend Feststoffkondensatoren drin.


----------



## TheSebi41 (13. Oktober 2014)

Also es wird entweder das P10 mit 650 Watt oder das E10 CM mit 600 Watt.
Dann ist das P10 von der Spannungswandlung und vom Aufbau her schon noch besser 
Dieses Netzteil habe ich dann vor schon 5 Jahre im PC zu behalten 
Ein klein wenig effizienter ist es ja schon und es ist ja schon fein etwas Auswahl bei den Kabeln zu haben, auch wenn man nicht so viel "braucht"


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2014)

Wieso 600 Watt?


----------



## ebastler (13. Oktober 2014)

Weil er in prime schon auf >350W Aufnahme mit seinem e9 kommt, da er den FX ans absolute Limit pushen will 
Wenn da noch ne übertaktete 290 mitspielt...


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2014)

Da lacht das 550er Modell drüber.


----------



## ebastler (13. Oktober 2014)

Bei gut 300W CPU und 300W GPU bezweifle ich, dass das 550W Modell sich freut, auch, wenn es das schafft...


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2014)

300 Watt CPU?
Wie willst du das denn machen? Trockeneis?


----------



## ich111 (13. Oktober 2014)

Das E10 kannst du genauso 5 Jahre nutzen


----------



## ebastler (13. Oktober 2014)

Naja, irgendwoher müssen die 350W Aufnahme im Moment ja kommen, wenn die R9 mit 10W idlet.
CPU am Limit (atm mit h100, bald wohl mit echter WaKü), Verluste der Spawas am Board, Lüfter und diverser Kleinkram und HDDs halt dazu.
Am Ende ist da dann noch die Pumpe dazu. Und die R9 mit OV und OC schluckt auch nett...

Am besten redest du da aber mit ihm selbst, ich habe nicht alle Werte und Pläne von Sebi im Kopf.


----------



## TheSebi41 (13. Oktober 2014)

Also ja ich weiß, das 550 Watt würde in den meisten Fällen genügen, aber selten werden es dann doch mehr 
Später kommt dann auch noch eine Wasserkühlung dazu mit einigen Lüftern, die Festplatten sind da auch noch und die ganzen externen Geräte.
Und ja die Leistungsaufnahme geht ohne die 290 zu belasten schon gegen 400 Watt.
Ich will es dann ja auch nicht am Limit betreiben


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2014)

Das musst du mir mal zeigen.
Ich habe auch schon einen FX mit 5GHz gesehen aber da hat dann die Kühlung schlapp gemacht und der war noch weit weg von 300 oder gar 400 Watt Leistungsaufnahme.


----------



## TheSebi41 (13. Oktober 2014)

Es ist ja nicht nur die CPU


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2014)

Du hast was von 400 Watt nur mit CPU gesagt.


----------



## ebastler (13. Oktober 2014)

Ändert aber nichts daran, dass da noch die GPU dazukommt, Thresh. Die ist bei den 400W nämlich mit knappen 10W Idle beteiligt.
Und nun zähle zu den 400W mal eine 290 mit OC dazu...


----------



## TheSebi41 (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin mit allen Spannungen jetzt noch etwas weit oben, aber 360 Watt werden es dann auf jeden Fall sein was der PC ohne GPU braucht


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ändert aber nichts daran, dass da noch die GPU dazukommt, Thresh. Die ist bei den 400W nämlich mit knappen 10W Idle beteiligt.
> Und nun zähle zu den 400W mal eine 290 mit OC dazu...


 
Mich würde eben interessieren wie ihr auf die 400 Watt nur von der CPU kommt?
Das schafft das P10 nämlich gar nicht weil die CPU Rail nicht die Leistung hat wie PCIe Rail.
Denn sowohl das 550er als auch das 650er Modell haben 20 Ampere auf der CPU Rail und 25 Ampere auf der PCIe Rail.

Für solche Aktionen solltest du vielleicht ein Single Rail Netzteil nehmen.
Oder dich fragen was das soll denn für die paar Prozent mehr Leistung soviel Strom verbraten.


----------



## TheSebi41 (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe ja gesagt nicht NUR CPU, der PC ohne GPU Last 
Kann ich nicht sagen wie viel genau da jetzt die CPU ausmacht.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2014)

Die GPU und das board kannst du da vernachlässigen.


----------



## _chiller_ (13. Oktober 2014)

Mit einem FX8350 bekommt man eine Leistungsaufnahme von 400 Watt hin? Ich sollte wohl mal mein Testsystem für Netzteile überdenken ^^


----------



## NuVirus (13. Oktober 2014)

Die Frage stellt sich mir eher nach der Kühlung bei 400W


----------



## TheSebi41 (14. Oktober 2014)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage:
> 
> Ist das Dark Power Pro 10 den Aufpreis gegenüber dem Straight Power 10 noch wert?
> Single Rail brauche ich nicht und die Lüftersteuerung ist wohl auch nichts.
> ...


 
Zur Technik vom E10:



			
				Hardwareluxx schrieb:
			
		

> be quiet! setzt bei den Straight Power 10 die gleiche Topologie wie schon bei der Vorgängerserie ein, nämlich die sogenannte "Active-Clamp-Topologie". Diese kann im mittleren Leistungsbereich eingesetzt werden und bietet eine vergleichsweise hohe Effizienz, wobei sie auch in der Umsetzung günstiger als die komplexere und auch für höhere Leistungen geeignete LLC-Resonanzwandler-Topologie ist. Auf der Sekundärseite kommt auch wieder "Synchronous Rectification" zum Einsatz, d.h. anstelle von passiven Dioden werden aktiv per IC gesteuerte MosFets verwendet, um die heruntertransformierte Wechselspannung in 12V-Gleichspannung umzuwandeln.



Zur Technik vom P10:



			
				Hardwareluxx schrieb:
			
		

> be quiet! hat die Dark Power Pro P10 in einigen Bereichen verbessert. Die von FSP Fortron/Source gefertigten Modelle setzten auf eine Topologie, wie sie auch bei den Spitzenmodellen anderer Hersteller zum Einsatz kommt. Das schon beim Vorgänger eingesetzte LLC-Resonanzwandlerprinzip kommt nun verbessert bei den stärkeren Modellen als "Full-Bridge-" und bei kleineren als "Half-Bridge-Variante" zum Einsatz. Zusammen mit den Technologien "Synchronous Rectification" und "DC-DC-Spannungswandlern" ergibt sich so ein Paket nach momentan technisch bestem Stand.



Also werde ich das P10 mit *650* Watt nehmen.
Ich wollte eigentlich hier nicht über die Wattklasse diskutieren müssen


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du 400 Watt nur auf der CPU brauchst sind das über 30 Ampere.
Das P10 bietet aber nur 20 Ampere auf der Schiene.
Kauf dir daher lieber ein noch stärkeres Netzteil oder ein Single Rail Netzteil wie das Seasonic KM3.


----------



## poiu (14. Oktober 2014)

hier wurde ja vor einiger Zeit ein Gamezoom Review verlionkt *chiller hust* 

die seite sit so geilomat, da ist der award einfach bestandteil des Layouts X-D

Destiny: Erfolgszahlen | Gamezoom.net

News kreigen dann auch ein Award


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Oktober 2014)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Ich habe ja gesagt nicht NUR CPU, der PC ohne GPU Last
> Kann ich nicht sagen wie viel genau da jetzt die CPU ausmacht.


Jau, mit Monitor und allem drum und dran...

Buttom Line:
650W sind bullshit, entweder 550W, das hier völlig ausreichen würde, oder gleich 750W.


----------



## poiu (16. Oktober 2014)

Falls sich noch jemand an das Video erinnert (unten)  ich hab nenn neuen COoler Master Unboxing redet dan nerstmal paar minuten über seinen Ikea Tisch 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_g4jeaK26G4&list=UUwLB5mVqCEtQQ_rpVtsrIFQ

aber Warnung kann Lachkrämpfe und hinrschwund verursachen



poiu schrieb:


> Man hat mir gestern das Video geschickt
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAQR9CXHujk
> 
> aber ich warne vor akuten Hirnkrämpfen, spullt am besten zu min 4:15 vor


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (16. Oktober 2014)

"Was sind denn Capacitors"? 
Edit: "Hier haben wir einen PSU für den CPU Stecker.""Das Netzteilkabel, das das Board powert."
Zur Ansaugöffnung: "Hier haben wir eine Mesh-Oberfläche, damit die Luft gut raus kann."
Danke für das geniale Video


----------



## Journeyman (16. Oktober 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> Falls sich noch jemand an das Video erinnert (unten)  ich hab nenn neuen COoler Master Unboxing redet dan nerstmal paar minuten über seinen Ikea Tisch


"Versteckte" Ikea-Werbung von einem 12- oder 13-jährigen Netzteilexperten? Schon ziemlich amüsant das Ganze ^^


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2014)

Sehr gut zum wegrollen wenn man einen miesen Tag hatte.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. Oktober 2014)

Alter Falter ... Sowas wie der bekommen solche Netzteile von den Firmen gesponsert ...

-Bezeichungen wie EPS / ATX sind ihm völlig fremd
-könnte Boris Becker sein Junge sein (ääähmmm ... sooo ... jaa) o_O völlig langweilig und unaussagekräftig das video
-der weis nicht was Caps/Elkos sind, aber Hauptsache sie erstmal als Marketing benennen o_O
-wiederspricht sich selber .. boo wie geil das netzteil ist, aber im gegenzug ..äähhhmmm jetzt bekomm ich die Kabel nicht rein, da hat Cooler Master wohl ******** gebaut (jemand der das Netzteil einbaut, macht voher den draht/gummie ab, mit dem die Kabel zusammengerödelt sind) ... Die Kabel hängen völlig unter Spannung und die Stecker sind nunmal nur aus Kunststoff .. aaaaber, erstmal richtig geiles Netzteil ... 

Also mal ehrlich ... Der Kerl weis weder von was er da redet, noch ist sein Unboxing Aussagekräftig ...

Von seiner "Beschreibung" (schaut euch das selber an) der Stirnseite mit den Details des Netzteils mal ganz abgesehen (darauf hatte ich gewartet^^) ... Spätestens hier hätte man gemerkt was er wirklich drauf hat ... nämlich Nix ... Daher auch die detailierte Beschreibung 

Achja und hört noch mal bitte den Schluss an ... Hier nochmal von unten o_O ... Lüfter oben o_O What  ... Lüfter iss eigentlich UNTEN und der Aufkleber oben ... Aber gut zu wissen 

Am besten für ihn ist ein Unboxing ohne Ton ... Da könnte ihm in Zukunft diese Schmach erspart bleiben


----------



## ActiveX (16. Oktober 2014)

> Falls sich noch jemand an das Video erinnert (unten) ich hab nenn neuen COoler Master Unboxing redet dan nerstmal paar minuten über seinen Ikea Tisch
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_g4j...EtQQ_rpVtsrIFQ



Da ist der Name halt Programm *Fail*XTech


----------



## NuVirus (16. Oktober 2014)

Hab gerade mal das nächste Video in der Playlist geschaut nebenbei und der meint so er findet es doof das nen 32GB USB Stick nur 29,x GB hat - er behauptet es könnte ne Reserve sein und sagt selbst im Video er ist sich nicht sicher 

Schon lustig der Typ 

Naja können die Firmen ihre schlechten Produkte hinschicken und er macht immer noch Werbung dafür da er keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## ebastler (16. Oktober 2014)

Boah, warum kriegt jemand mit 0 Plan von der Materie so viele Testsamples?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Boah, warum kriegt jemand mit 0 Plan von der Materie so viele Testsamples?



Die dümmsten Bauern haben nun mal die dicksten Kartoffeln


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (16. Oktober 2014)

Bwaaahahahaha, das ist zu geil 
Ich pack es einfach nimmer, ne, der Typ ist ja der Knaller schlechthin haha: 

Vielen Dank für diese glorreiche Entdeckung


----------



## poiu (17. Oktober 2014)

@SnakeByte0815 mehr kann man da nicht sagen du hast dir das echt komplett reingezogen, respekt, ich konnte mir  das nicht auf einmal reinziehen das geht net


----------



## Gobbel (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich schmeiß mich weg, ich hab ja schon viel ******* gesehen und Unboxer haben zu 90% eh null plan und wollen nur das Zeug abschnorren, aber der Typ is der Hammer und toppt alles!

Alles is GEIL und Super und sieht edel aus, aber die kabel gehen nicht rein, weil da hat Cooler Master ******* gebaut 
Dazu gibt's ein paar "technische" Beschreibungen - Die uns aber nicht weiter interessieren 

Am geilsten ist allerdings die Erklärung von Voll-Modular und Teil-Modular!

Das man bei Teil-Modular keine Möglichkeit hat das PSU-Kabel ANDERS anzustecken. 

Mehr gibts nich zu sagen ausser, dass es ein mega geiles Netzteil ist (weil er es geschenkt bekommen hat) 

Beim Namen "FailXTech" hätte Cooler Master drauf kommen können, dass das ein richtig dicker Fail wird xD


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (17. Oktober 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> Falls sich noch jemand an das Video erinnert (unten)  ich hab nenn neuen COoler Master Unboxing redet dan nerstmal paar minuten über seinen Ikea Tisch
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_g4jeaK26G4&list=UUwLB5mVqCEtQQ_rpVtsrIFQ
> 
> aber Warnung kann Lachkrämpfe und hinrschwund verursachen


Der Hans kriegt ein NT gesponsert? Und ich nicht mal von TT zum Reviewen. ._.


----------



## _chiller_ (17. Oktober 2014)

Wobei man sagen muss, dass grad im Bereich Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile extrem viel Zeugs verschickt wird, da bekommen selbst Neulinge eigentlich alles was angefordert wird. Ich hab mir das Video jetzt nicht angeschaut, aber sowas wundert mich daher eher weniger


----------



## rackcity (17. Oktober 2014)

was ist denn bei ihm kaputt 

vielen vielen dank für den link.. ich schmeiß mich weg 

das sind diese leute, die meinen, sie hätten den "mega durchblick" und am ende kommt nur mist bei rum.

ich frage mich warum CM das allein schon am kanalnamen nicht gemerkt hat.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (17. Oktober 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> @SnakeByte0815 mehr kann man da nicht sagen du hast dir das echt komplett reingezogen, respekt, ich konnte mir  das nicht auf einmal reinziehen das geht net



Ich bin hier bald ausgeflippt ... Bei sowas könnt ich aus der Hose fahren ...
Aber seine Kommentarte sind der Knaller ... 2 Stück ... Frage mich ob er die anderen löscht, oder wirklich nur 2 Vorhanden waren ^^



Gobbel schrieb:


> Am geilsten ist allerdings die Erklärung von Voll-Modular und Teil-Modular!
> 
> Das man bei Teil-Modular keine Möglichkeit hat das PSU-Kabel ANDERS anzustecken.




Bei ihm heissen auch alle Kabel .. PSU-Kabel ... Klasse Sache, die Verbindung zum Netzteil hätte sich mir ohne seinen glorreichen Rat jetzt gar nicht ergeben


----------



## poiu (17. Oktober 2014)

Das Thermaltake S41 "Review" von dem ist auch Klasse, der sagt die Front ist GEkratzt unds paar andere Kalauer


----------



## Gast1666645802 (17. Oktober 2014)

Von dem Zeug, was er sich da ganz offensichtlich vorher eingeworfen hat, hätte ich auch gern mal ein paar Packungen. Der Typ ist so hohl, der könnte in der Hochseefischerei als Boje anfangen...


----------



## Multithread (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich erbitte eure Professionelle Hilfe bezüglich Netzteil Empfehlungen.

Habe ja das PSU_Calculator Tool übernommen und mit V 1.2 die NT Empfehlungen nochmals angepasst. Die Empfehlungen entsprechen dem was so Empfohlen wird, und noch etwas mehr. Und genau dieses _Etwas mehr_ möchte ich so weit wie Mathematisch möglich reduzieren.

Liste der Netzteile:
{Bezeichnung} ; {Herstellerwattangabe} ; {Empfehlung bis diese TDP} ; {Sortierreihenfolge Qaulität zum Erscheinungsdatum (Fakultativ) } ; {Geizhals Link}


Spoiler



Be quiet! Dark Power P10 1200W;1200;1100;95;be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 1200W ATX 2.31 (P10-1200W/BN205) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Be quiet! Dark Power P10 1000W;1000;850;96;be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 1000W ATX 2.31 (P10-1000W/BN204) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Be quiet! Dark Power P10 750W;750;650;97;be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W ATX 2.31 (P10-750W/BN202) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Be quiet! Dark Power P10 550W;550;500;100;be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Be quiet! Straight Power E10 600W CM;600;500;70;be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM 600W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-600W/BN235) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Be quiet! Straight Power E10 500W;500;400;80;be quiet! Straight Power E10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Be quiet! Straight Power E10 400W;400;300;85;be quiet! Straight Power E10 400W ATX 2.4 (E10-400W/BN230) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Be quiet! Puer Power L8 300W ATX 2.4 ;300;230;60;be quiet! Pure Power L8 300W ATX 2.4 (BN220) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Be quiet! System Power 7 450W;450;350;30;be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 (BN143) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Antec High Current Pro HCP-850 Platinum 850W;850;750;100;Antec High Current Pro HCP-850 Platinum, 850W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06250-3/0761345-06251-0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Antec High Current Pro HCP-850 Platinum 1000W;1000;8500;99;Antec High Current Pro HCP-1000 Platinum, 1000W ATX 2.32 (0-761345-06248-0/0-761345-06249-7) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Antec High Current Pro HCP-850 Platinum 13000W;1300;1100;98;Antec High Current Pro HCP-1300 Platinum, 1300W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06260-2/0-761345-06261-9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Antec TruePower Classic TP-550C;550;425;40;Antec TruePower Classic TP-550C, 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07702-6/0761345-07703-3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Antec True Power Classic 450W;450;375;45;Antec TruePower Classic TP-450C, 450W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07700-2/0761345-07701-9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W PCGH-Edition;550;450;50;Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W PCGH-Edition ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SuperFlower HX 450 Golden Green 450W;450;350;30;Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX)) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LC-Power LC 9450 400W;400;300;45;LC-Power Gold Series LC9450 V2.3 400W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LC-Power LC 9550 500W;500;400;40;LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Mathematisch gehe ich in 1.2 so vor:
TDP der Komponenten < {Empfehlung bis diese TDP}
UND
TDP der Komponenten > {Empfehlung bis diese TDP} - 100Watt - {herstellerwattangabe * 0.1}
Ergibt: Empfehlung für dieses Netzteil (Y/N)


Meine Fragen:
Was hat nebenbei noch viel einfluss auf die Empfehlung? Der Preis? 
Habt Ihr noch verbesserungsvorschläge bezüglich werten Qualität und {Empfehlung bis diese TDP}? Wenn Ja, welche

i5-4790k + R9 290 geben zb. diese Empfehlung ab:


Spoiler



Be quiet! Dark Power P10 550W
Be quiet! Straight Power E10 500W
Be quiet! Straight Power E10 600W CM
Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W PCGH-Edition
LC-Power LC 9550 500W
Antec TruePower Classic TP-550C



Link zu V 1.2


----------



## _chiller_ (17. Oktober 2014)

Das Antec TP-450C und TP-550C sind technisch weitestgehend identisch, daher würde ich das TP-450C auf das 550C angleichen.

Das SF HX 450 kannst du ruhig auf 400-450W setzen, das hat große Reserven.


----------



## Gobbel (17. Oktober 2014)

Um noch mal auf das miese Video zurück zu  mommen... ich lach mich gerade sooooo schlapp 



> "Versteckte" Ikea-Werbung von einem 12- oder 13-jährigen Netzteilexperten? Schon ziemlich amüsant das Ganze ^^



Das soll es wirklich sein, denn wie ich gerade in seinen Kommentaren gelesen habe, ist der Typ im "Mediakraft Youtube Netzwerk". Das ist so ein Produkt-Placement-Netzwerk für Youtuber die sich gegenseitig dazu noch die "Abbonenten" und Views zu schieben.

Da erklärt sich auch wieso das sinnlose gefasel über den Tisch am Anfang ist. Der hat vermutlich also noch Geld dafür bekommen den IKEA Tisch einzubauen.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (17. Oktober 2014)

Das in den Videos ist alles Kindergewäsch für die pubertierende Zielgruppe der Generation Clearasil mit zugegeben extrem hohem Unterhaltungswert für Außenstehende. Die Firmen tun sich damit aus unserer Sicht zwar nichts Gutes, aber wenn nur einige wenige Opfer dieser akneverseuchten Produkt-Salafisten die Mami solange nerven, bis die das angepriesene Gelumpe kauft, dann hat es sich schon wieder rentiert.

Aber:
Es gibt Grenzen, die einfach etwas mit Anstand, Objektivität und Unvoreingenommenheit zu tun haben. Und natürlich auch gutem Geschmack. Dazu gehört natürlich auch etwas geistige Reife. Doch wo soll die bei so einem Knilch herkommen? Der Typ ist wie Ebola, nämlich eine Seuche, die man ohne Pumpgun und Komplettlösung nicht wieder los wird.


----------



## Shadow Complex (17. Oktober 2014)

"Broadcast yourself" war mal der Leitspruch von Youtube.

In Zeiten von Mediakraft und co. vermisse ich das ja schon ein wenig. Wenn Content nicht mehr aus einer Hand kommt, sondern von Netzwerken und dadurch letztlich die Individualität des Einzelnen zunichte gemacht wird und daraus ein homogener Einheitsbrei wird. Dann sind wir wieder beim Fernsehen angekommen, aber Youtube versteht sich natürlich als das Fernsehen der Zukunft...

Naja genug offtopic...

Der Typ geht echt garnicht. Schade, dass die Unternehmen solchen Leuten Samples zusenden.


----------



## poiu (17. Oktober 2014)

die Videos werden später etwas besser aber nicht gut keinesfalls gut XD mal was anders

sehe ich das richtig oder ist meine Brille Kaputt, schreibt ocaholic echt die Werte von 80+ einfach ab, alles Effizienz, Spannungen....

Chieftec Navitas 1250W GPM-1250C Review - PSUs - Reviews : ocaholic

http://www.plugloadsolutions.com/psu_reports/CHIEFTEC_GPM-1250C_ECOS 2902.2_1250W_Report.pdf


 das geht doch mal gar nicht, ich meine wenn der das erwähnen würde ok aber das ist doch schlicht aneignen fremder Messwerte!


----------



## Gobbel (17. Oktober 2014)

Jo Tatsache, die Werte sind 1:1 kopiert von 80 Plus, bis auf die Nachkommastelle. Effizienz, Spannungen usw.

Unglaublich so was als "Review" zu bezeichnen.

Und das geilste..... bei 80 Plus ist das NT ja nach den Werten ein 80 Plus Platinum, bei OC Aholic aber nur ein Gold. Ham sie wohl nicht gemerkt  

Wenn die Werte noch stimmen Fress ich nen Besen! Chieftec hat das Ding sicherlich nicht umsonst herunter gelabelt.

Mein Gott wie schlecht. 

Ich hätte nicht gedacht dass bei Netzteil Reviews so unglaublich viel beschissen wird...


----------



## poiu (17. Oktober 2014)

solange es keiner merkt 

das mit der umettiketierung gibs ab und zu, CWT halt gabs schon beim HX da wurde 80+ Gold als Silver von Corsair vertickt


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> @SnakeByte0815 mehr kann man da nicht sagen du hast dir das echt komplett reingezogen, respekt, ich konnte mir  das nicht auf einmal reinziehen das geht net


 
Ich habs auch kompett gesehen und noch ein paar andere von dem Typen.
Echt genial. Was der so alles an Hardware in den Arsch geblasen bekommt.



R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Der Hans kriegt ein NT gesponsert? Und ich nicht mal von TT zum Reviewen. ._.


 
Kriegt irgendeiner was gesponsort?
Ich kriege gar nichts. 
Kann aber auch daran liegen dass ich mich hier und da unbeliebt gemacht habe.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (17. Oktober 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> Habe ja das PSU_Calculator Tool übernommenLink zu V 1.2


 
Darf ich dir ein Lob aussprechen ???

Der in dem Bild angezeigte Verbrauch, kommt mit meinen Messungen recht gut hin. Allerdings hatte ich 480 Watt Primär ohne CPU OC ... Graka OC -->> 10mv & 120 Mhz mein auf der GPU 
Du kannst bei diese Konstellation auch gerne das SeaSonic G-550 PCGH und das Antec TPC450/550 mit aufführen. Diese Netzteil haben SeaSonic üblich auch hohe Reserven 
Siehst ja in meiner Sig das ich meine Hardware mit diesem Netzteil befeuer ^^

P.S. Mit CPU OC auf 4,5 Ghz und der VCore auf 1,38~1,39V hatte ich einen Primärverbrauch von kurzzeitig 560 Watt  Das lag aber auch daran, das die CPU Temp laut AIDA bei fast 85°C war ...


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Siehst ja in meiner Sig das ich meine Hardware mit diesem Netzteil befeuer ^^


 
Na der FX ist doch undervoltet.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (17. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na der FX ist doch undervoltet.


 
Das waren die Anfangszeiten vom den Board. Das stand die LLC noch auf Auto. Da hat die gemacht was sie Wollte.
Stelle ich den Turbo aus und die LLC auf Regular, dann kommt das bei raus(Ist bei Prime95 mit Blend-Test).
Was willst du da glauben


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde 1,35 Volt irgendwie hoch. 
Hast du mal geguckt wie sich die Leistungsaufnahme verändert wenn du andere Spannungen und Taktfrequenzen anliegen hast?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (17. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde 1,35 Volt irgendwie hoch.
> Hast du mal geguckt wie sich die Leistungsaufnahme verändert wenn du andere Spannungen und Taktfrequenzen anliegen hast?


 
Ich komm mit dem UEFI hier nicht wirklich klar. Ich passe die VCore hauptsächlich über die LLC an. Je höher du mit der LLC gehst umso größer wie die VCore. Wenn ich auf Manuel gehe freezt die Bude hier ständig. Mit Offset auf - das selbe in Grün ... Glaub mir, ich Check das EFI hier nicht ^^ Bei dein kleinsten Veränderung in den -Bereich bekomme ich Freezes oder die Kerne stürzen unter Prime ab ... Ich habe durch das Board mehr graue Haare bekommen, als durch die Arbeit


----------



## BlackNeo (17. Oktober 2014)

Och menno, das "tolle" Netzteilreview ist nicht mehr online....


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2014)

Mist. Er hat hier wohl mitgelesen.


----------



## RofflLol (17. Oktober 2014)

Das Straight Power E10 + CM ist echt Endgeil!!!  vielen Dank für die Empfehlung!!


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2014)

RofflLol schrieb:


> Das Straight Power E10 + CM ist echt Endgeil!!!  vielen Dank für die Empfehlung!!


 
Endlich mal jemand bei dem der BeQuiet Schrott nicht sofort weggeplatzt ist.


----------



## RofflLol (17. Oktober 2014)

Du benutzt Selber BeQuiet DD


----------



## ich111 (17. Oktober 2014)

Welches Review meint ihr jetzt?


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2014)

RofflLol schrieb:


> Du benutzt Selber BeQuiet DD


 
Deswegen weiß ich auch wovon ich rede.  



ich111 schrieb:


> Welches Review meint ihr jetzt?


 
Das vom Cooler Master V700.


----------



## poiu (17. Oktober 2014)

das ist noch online

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...onsthread-zu-netzteilen-1155.html#post6876825

das ist irgendwie beim zitieren der Link verstümmelt worden


----------



## ich111 (17. Oktober 2014)

Das Video ist immer noch online


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2014)

Dann ist ja gut.
Schnell mal herunter laden bevor es echt weg ist.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich werde langsam Unboxing-süchtig 

Der Heini ist ja so was von Panne.... Dur Ändel pecklit mäckanickel Kiehbort... ich muss die Jackie echt mal fragen, ob sie sich und Tesoro damit ruinieren will. Naja - iOne steht scheinbar auf Komiker wie diesen.

Ich kriege nicht übel Lust, auch mal ein Video zu machen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2014)

FormatC schrieb:


> Ich kriege nicht übel Lust, auch mal ein Video zu machen.


 
Hast du denn ein Ikea Tisch?


----------



## ebastler (17. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du denn ein Ikea Tisch?


Sogar zwei!


----------



## Gast1666645802 (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich eigentlich nicht, die ganzen Dinger hier sind vom Höffner 

Aber ich könnte ja im Archiv/Lager filmen, das steht noch was von Ikea. Dann noch ne dumme Fresse ziehen, nuscheln und Gehirn abschalten


----------



## Gobbel (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich find es so was von hart, dass sich die Leute die Produkte offenbar vorher nicht einmal anschauen bevor sie ihr Drecks Videos machen.

Das merkt man doch sofort, dass sie das alles überhaupt nicht interessiert, sie von der Materie überhaupt keine Ahnung haben und nur das Zeug abzocken wollen.

Aber offenbar scheint das den Herstellern ja total egal zu sein, wie sie da präsentiert werden.

Ich glaub ich werde mal Hersteller die so eine ******* supporten boykottieren. Immerhin muss ich als Kunde diesen Marketing-Dreck noch mit zahlen.


----------



## Gobbel (17. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du denn ein Ikea Tisch?


 
Ich hab leider keinen, aber vielleicht können wir eine Gemeinschaftsanfrage an IKEA machen ob sie uns Tische für Unboxing zur Verfügung stellen.

Oder vielleicht auch gleich ganze Arbeitszimmer?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (17. Oktober 2014)

Die könnte wir ja in einem ersten Unboxing-Video schon mal abarbeiten 

Wer macht mit?


----------



## _chiller_ (17. Oktober 2014)

Was wollen wir denn "unboxen"? Ich könnte meinen Rüssel ja auch noch in die Kamera halten


----------



## Gast1666645802 (17. Oktober 2014)

Na das Ikea-Arbeitszimmer. Deren Bürostühle haben so tolle Gasdruckfedern, die nach 1 Tag kaputt gehen. Ich könnte da sicher lustige Einspieler produzieren.


----------



## poiu (17. Oktober 2014)

ich mach dann schonaml ein Hühnereier zehnerpack unboxing  

hört auf das wird bissl offtopic hier^^

aber mom IKEA das steht doch für _Ich Krieg Einen Anfall_ und das ist genau in dem Video bei mir passiert, sogar öfter, das war doch nee versteckte Warnung


----------



## Gobbel (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich bestell mir beim Papierhandel eine 10 Box-Kartons.

Und dann mach ich ein BOX unboxing......


----------



## poiu (18. Oktober 2014)

da gibbet bestimmt schon bei YT

seit wann schafft ein NT immer 80% Wirkungsgrad, also bei jeder last

Xilence Performance Series Netzteil mit 730 Watt im Test - Seite 3 | Review | Technic3D

PS 

hab ich doch gesagt gibbet schon XD

da fällt mir nur noch das Video ein

http://youtu.be/ODC4GqD3GQU


----------



## Gobbel (18. Oktober 2014)

Ach menno... mist echt 

Youtube ..... "box unboxing" 2.000.000 results found

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=box+unboxing



OK ich werde mich nie nie nie nie nie nie mehr über Hardware unboxings beschweren, denn das ist absoluter LUXUS der von intelligenten Menschen gemacht und geschaut wird!

im Gegensatz zu dem was da oben auf taucht !!!!


----------



## _chiller_ (18. Oktober 2014)

Omg, wenn man denkt es geht nicht mehr schlimmer...


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mich auch mal daran versucht ein Unboxing zu machen, ist schon schwer, man verplappert sich oft und findet nicht die passenden worte.
denke, das kommt alles nach ner Zeit.
Lacht euch Schlapp -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxC8HQFwZLI


----------



## ActiveX (18. Oktober 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auch mal daran versucht ein Unboxing zu machen, ist schon schwer, man verplappert sich oft und findet nicht die passenden worte.
> denke, das kommt alles nach ner Zeit.
> Lacht euch Schlapp -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxC8HQFwZLI


 
Ich denke auch, dass dass mit der Zeit sich auf jeden Fall verbessern wird. 
Aber ansonsten ist das doch ein gutes erstes Unboxing Video! Du hättest vllt etwas weiter rauszoomen können, damit man zb den Karton und die Kabel ganz im Bild hat.
Gut fand ich auch, das du auf die einzelnden Längen der Kabel eingegangen bist und nochmal kurz Single/Multirail angeschnitten hast.

Bin mal auf weiter Review/Unboxing Videos gespannt 

BTW cooles BeQuiet! Armband


----------



## poiu (18. Oktober 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auch mal daran versucht ein Unboxing zu machen, ist schon schwer, man verplappert sich oft und findet nicht die passenden worte.
> denke, das kommt alles nach ner Zeit.
> Lacht euch Schlapp -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxC8HQFwZLI


 

Du glaubst nicht wie oft ich einige Videos aufgenommen hab, so was wird mit der Zeit besser und fällt einem leichter


----------



## Multithread (18. Oktober 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Darf ich dir ein Lob aussprechen ???
> 
> Der in dem Bild angezeigte Verbrauch, kommt mit meinen Messungen recht gut hin. Allerdings hatte ich 480 Watt Primär ohne CPU OC ... Graka OC -->> 10mv & 120 Mhz mein auf der GPU
> Du kannst bei diese Konstellation auch gerne das SeaSonic G-550 PCGH und das Antec TPC450/550 mit aufführen. Diese Netzteil haben SeaSonic üblich auch hohe Reserven
> ...


Ich sehe das das mit dem OC so ne sache ist unter Luft, es gibt leichtes und normales OC, normal ist das was das Programm berechnet (als rund 4.5GHz beim FX).

Alles in allem sind die unten Angezeigten Netzteile die welche man für sowas Empfehlen kann.
Dein Rechner würde auch mit ndem FL2 400 Watt von Seasonic laufen.

_chiller_ hat mir ja schon einige änderungen mitgeteilt was er noch als Verbesserung sieht. Ev. könnte man beim Seasonic auch noch etwas hoch was die Belastbarkeit nach TDP betrifft. Ich habe allerdings zu wenig Ahnung ob das NT dann nicht zu laut wird, oder ob es nicht für dauerhafte Vollast ausgelegt ist.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (18. Oktober 2014)

ActiveX schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass dass mit der Zeit sich auf jeden Fall verbessern wird.
> Aber ansonsten ist das doch ein gutes erstes Unboxing Video! Du hättest vllt etwas weiter rauszoomen können, damit man zb den Karton und die Kabel ganz im Bild hat.
> Gut fand ich auch, das du auf die einzelnden Längen der Kabel eingegangen bist und nochmal kurz Single/Multirail angeschnitten hast.
> 
> ...


Muss mal gucken wegen zoom...(Handy cam) Also das Handy lag auf nem Karton. (Ja das ist ein IKEA Tisch)   THX für das feedback. Ja hab noch hundert solcher Armbänder


----------



## ebastler (18. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
ich brauch mal die Hilfe dder Netzteilspezis hier. Bitte auch nur von solchen, die auch wirklich Plan haben...

Mein Papa hatte vor ner Weile ein Antec mATX Case gekauft, mit NT bereits drinnen. Dazu kam dann ein Athlon Dualcore oder so was. Beim Umstieg auf meinen neuen Rechner hat er meine alte Hardware mit seiner kombiniert und hat nun ne C2Q Q8200, 6GB DDR2 und ne MSI GTS450 Cyclone.

Das Zeug hat er, mit dem Antec NT, in einen alten Mac G4 gebaut. 

Nun, da ich gerade den Rechner etwas überarbeite, hat sich mir die Frage auaufgedrängt, ob das Netzteil noch gut verwendbar ist. Normales ATX haben wir nicht Platz, schon mit dem ist es knapp.

Ich habe eben den Lüfter des NTs umgedreht, da der original durch das Gitter ausgeblasen hat. Sinnlos, wenn das NT als einzige Lüfteröffnung vorne ist.
Nun saugt es vorne von unter dem PC Luft an.
Glaubt ihr, das ändert viel an der Kühlung des NTs? Immerhin kriegt es jetzt auch Frischluft, aber dafür habe ich halt den geplanten Luftstrom durcheinandergebracht.

Auf den ersten Blick schaut es ganz gut aus. 2 12V Rails mit je 18A OCP, aber keine Gesamtabgabe für 12V ( :/ ), max 100W auf 3.3+5V (also etwas älter), innen alles noch okay.

Ripplespannungen unter Last messe ich später nach, sobald ich dazu komme. Erst muss ich den Rechner wieder zusammenbauen, und werfe die Frage schonmal hier in den Raum.

Kann ich das NT bedenkenlos im Rechner lassen? Die HW braucht ja kaum Leistung, und spielen tue auch nur ich, alle paar Wochen mal kurz, auf dem Teil.

Sobald ich die Messungen gemacht hab, reiche ich die nach. 12V, 5V und 3.3V unter Idle/Volllast, sowie die jeweiligen Ripple-Werte auf den Rails. 

Danke schonmal!


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (18. Oktober 2014)

Wenn es nicht älter als 4-5 Jahr ist und die Leistung ausreicht sollte es gehen. Caps sehen ja noch relativ ok aus.


----------



## ebastler (18. Oktober 2014)

Älter als 4-5 Jahre sollte es fast sicher sein, ist die Hardware aber auch... PC läuft grad durch Prime (44° am wärmsten Core, lol), ich mess mal die Ripple-Spannung...

Nachtrag: Mangels Molex komme ich nur an die +12V direkt an der GPU zum Messen. Da habe ich (direkt am 6pin abgegriffen) knappe 70mVpp Ripple wenn nur Prime läuft, und ca. 100mVpp bei Prime+FurMark Burn In, aber mit hässlichen Spitzen auf fast 250Vpp (-100 bis +150) vermutlich wegen irgendwas, das die GPU macht.
Ist halt direkt an der GPU abgegriffen, nach einiger Kabellänge.
Und Prime + FurMark sind doch total unrealistische Szenarien


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (18. Oktober 2014)

Naja, so teuer sind neue PSUs in der Leistungsklasse nicht .


----------



## ebastler (18. Oktober 2014)

Hier mal drei Bilder. Einmal Prime, einmal Prime + FurMark, und einmal der Messaufbau.

Einstellungen am Oszi: 50mV/div, und 1ms/div. 

Ach ja, die SCP funktioniert schonmal, durfte ich unfreiwillig testen...


----------



## Gobbel (18. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Da habe ich (direkt am 6pin abgegriffen) knappe 70mVpp Ripple wenn nur Prime läuft, und ca. 100mVpp bei Prime+FurMark Burn In, aber mit hässlichen Spitzen auf fast 250Vpp (-100 bis +150) vermutlich wegen irgendwas, das die GPU macht.



Wenn du die Ripple direkt am Stecker misst, ist normal dass die hoch ist. 
Normal wird die ja über zwei Kondensatoren ich glaub 10 und 0,1 µF bei konstanter Last gemessen.

Wüsste nicht wieso man das Netzteil nicht noch weiter nutzen sollte.


----------



## ebastler (18. Oktober 2014)

Eben... Da am Netzteil kein Stecker mehr frei ist (aus Platzgründen alles nicht uunbedingt benötigte abgeschnitten), kann ich leider sonst nirgends messen...

Direkt an der GPU habe ich zudem erst recht viel schlimmere Ripple als am NT, die Induktivität des Kabels sollte da ganz gut filtern...


----------



## Philipus II (18. Oktober 2014)

Taugt für ältere Systeme wohl noch. Ich wäre aber vorsichtig mit "Optimierungen" an der Kühlung. Wie sich das in der PRaxis auswirkt, kann ich spontan nicht sagen. Kann auch vorteilhaft sein, muss aber nicht.


----------



## Softy (18. Oktober 2014)

Ganz tolle Kiste 

Da kauft man sich ein "Highend" Netzteil (was mir ein gewisser Noob namens Gerolt oder Thresholt oder so ähnlich ()) hier im Forum empfohlen hat, und dann ist es nach 4 Wochen im Eimer  

Heute morgen fing der Lüfter an zu klackern und wurde immer langsamer bis er stehen blieb. Dann hat der Lüfter auf 100% gedreht und wurde allmählich runtergeregelt, bis das Spiel von vorne angefangen hat.

Ich wollte ja ein Seasonic Platinum oder DPP 10 (dann hätte ich wenigstens 48h Vor-Ort Austauschservice), aber dieser Threstolt meinte, ich soll unbedingt das Antec nehmen  

Naja, ich habe einen RMA Antrag bei caseking gestellt und werde den Rechner in den nächsten 4 Wochen per Hamsterrad betreiben


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mein High Current auch zurückgeschickt. Die Kabel waren für den Preis einfach nicht angemessen und zu kurz. 
Naja, ausschlaggebend war aber eher die Grösse, mit 1 KW kann ich nichts anfangen^^


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Ganz tolle Kiste
> 
> Da kauft man sich ein "Highend" Netzteil (was mir ein gewisser Noob namens Gerolt oder Thresholt oder so ähnlich ()) hier im Forum empfohlen hat, und dann ist es nach 4 Wochen im Eimer
> 
> ...


 
Was hörst du auch auf diesen Penner.  
Hättest mal das AX behalten sollen.


----------



## Softy (18. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was hörst du auch auf diesen Penner.
> Hättest mal das AX behalten sollen.



Ich würde eher sagen, dieser Penner schickt mir jetzt sein DPP 10, bis ich mein Netzteil aus der RMA bekomme 

Ja, das AX 650 hat mir jahrelang treue Dienste geleistet, leider habe ich es bereits verkauft


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2014)

Gönn dir einfach was Neues. 
Cooler Master V-Series V850 850W ATX 2.31 (RS-850-AFBA-G1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Oktober 2014)

Die Innereien von dem Teil schauen genau so aus wie von dem Teil was in 'nem NSK-1480 drin ist. Also sowas wien TFX Netzteil...

Für neue Hardware würd ichs aber nicht unbedingt verwenden wollen, da ide Plattform schon recht betagt ist...


----------



## Softy (18. Oktober 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die Innereien von dem Teil schauen genau so aus wie von dem Teil was in 'nem NSK-1480 drin ist. Also sowas wien TFX Netzteil...
> 
> Für neue Hardware würd ichs aber nicht unbedingt verwenden wollen, da ide Plattform schon recht betagt ist...


 
Von welchem Netzteil sprichst Du jetzt?


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2014)

Er meint das hier.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...onsthread-zu-netzteilen-1161.html#post6883293


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (18. Oktober 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Ganz tolle Kiste
> 
> Da kauft man sich ein "Highend" Netzteil (was mir ein gewisser Noob namens Gerolt oder Thresholt oder so ähnlich ()) hier im Forum empfohlen hat, und dann ist es nach 4 Wochen im Eimer
> 
> ...


 


Threshold schrieb:


> Gönn dir einfach was Neues.
> Cooler Master V-Series V850 850W ATX 2.31 (RS-850-AFBA-G1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Ganz genau so ist es 

Hier auch nochmal ein Unboxing vom kleinen Bruder, um sich der Qualli bewusst zu werden


----------



## Legacyy (18. Oktober 2014)

"Das kommt dann in den PSU Anschluss ans Mainboard"
Gott ist das köstlich


----------



## _chiller_ (18. Oktober 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ganz genau so ist es
> 
> Hier auch nochmal ein Unboxing vom kleinen Bruder, um sich der Qualli bewusst zu werden


 
Erinnert mich an:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2ZkJd4u0Us
^^


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (18. Oktober 2014)

e: Falscher thread.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (18. Oktober 2014)

Haha... 

BTW: 
Ich habe mir den Spaß gemacht, und gerade mal ein paar Lautsprecher "geunboxt", die als Nächstes eh zum Testen dran gewesen wären. Also dumm labern kann ja auch Spaß machen. Ganze 2 Videofiles, jeweils der Erstversuch -einfach hintereinander geschnippelt und ein albernes Jingle davor gesetzt. Geile Samstagabendbelustigung mit viel heißer Luft (aber ohne IKEA-Tisch). Ich habe nur Skrupel, das in meinen "Kanal" hochzuladen


----------



## _chiller_ (18. Oktober 2014)

Tu es, lass uns an deiner Samstagabendbelustigung teilhaben


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2014)

Du kannst es ja später wieder löschen.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (18. Oktober 2014)

Hmmm, ich mach voll zum Obst.... So wie dieser Hardware-Salafist mit seinem tollen "Equipment" 

Ok, hochladen dauert aber, dummerweise HD.

Ich habe nicht mal das Büro aufgeräumt  Peinlich....

edit:
Auf 720p umkonvertiert - sind immer noch 150 MB, also Geduld Jungs....


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2014)

Sag bescheid wenn du fertig bist.
 Ich lade sie dann schnell runter damit sie nicht verloren gehen.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (18. Oktober 2014)

Fortschrittsbalken:

•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••• 100%


----------



## ebastler (18. Oktober 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die Innereien von dem Teil schauen genau so aus wie von dem Teil was in 'nem NSK-1480 drin ist. Also sowas wien TFX Netzteil...
> 
> Für neue Hardware würd ichs aber nicht unbedingt verwenden wollen, da ide Plattform schon recht betagt ist...


Danke, also meinst du, ich kann es mit der Hardware problemlos weiterverwenden, bis Papa sich mal was Neues anschafft?
Er schielt grad zu den 1150er Xeons, aber da es nur der habenwill-Effekt ist, und er wirklich nix Schnelleres braucht, wird die C2Q wohl ne Weile bleiben...


----------



## Gast1666645802 (18. Oktober 2014)

Ganz schön krank und völlig nichtssagend 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNow7mHTM14&feature=youtu.be

Und wehe, das zieht sich einer runter, ist eh off-topic


----------



## _chiller_ (18. Oktober 2014)

Ist doch richtig gut geworden!  Zumindest hat man nicht sofort das Verlangen den Tab zu schließen


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2014)

Mich nerven ja die Anglizismen. 
Schreibt doch das nächsten Mal "Karton aufgerissen". 

Schnell mal herunter laden.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (18. Oktober 2014)

Ohne Anglizismen kein Umsatz


----------



## Goyoma (19. Oktober 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ganz genau so ist es
> 
> Hier auch nochmal ein Unboxing vom kleinen Bruder, um sich der Qualli bewusst zu werden



Wie hat er das Teil eigentlich bekommen?

Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung das CM oft Samples verschickt, und das finde ich wirklich super. Aber hier..nunja..ich würde es ja freundlich ausdrücken, wenn ich die richtigen Worte finden würde


----------



## Gast1666645802 (19. Oktober 2014)

Wenn man diesen albernen Wicht sieht, möchte man von CM gar nichts mehr haben


----------



## Philipus II (19. Oktober 2014)

Igor, irgendwie ist deine Wirkung ganz anders als die des "Kinds". Wenn du das aber ernsthaft machen willst, muss das Video mit Zoom und Schnitt (z.B. reinzoomen auf die Anschlüsse) erstellt werden, was den Aufwand massiv erhöht. Trotzdem mag ich Unboxing-Videos eher nicht, wenn es sich nicht gerade um Dinge handelt, die man primär wegen der Optik beschafft. Bei einem Soundsystem les ich lieber deine Tests - die abseits von Audiomagazinen für mich Referenz sind (und auch bei Audiomagazinen ist die Qualität gemischt).

Ich persönlich halte "Kiddy-Unboxing-Videos" für eine dreiste Form der bezahlten PR - schlussendlich stiftet ja der Hersteller das kostenlose Muster und bezahlt damit einen Werbeclip. Herstellervideos sind da wenigstens bezüglich ihrer Intention ehrlich (und meist besser produziert). Um den Bogen zu den Netzteilen zu schließen: Manche Tests und Videos sind leider einfach nur Müll von Leuten ohne jegliche Ahnung und Fähigkeiten.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (19. Oktober 2014)

@Philipus II:
Diese Videos sind zur Nebenrolle verdammt, denn es geht nichts über ein paar sauber freigestellte Bilder und aussagefähige Texte. Es ist eigentlich nur ein Joke und ich habe auch nur mein Smartphone benutzt. So was hat man schneller fertig, als nachher das Hochladen dauert


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2014)

Also ich finde es super  Gerade der ironische Unterton macht das Video kurzweilig und amüsant. Da könnten sich die meisten Unboxer eine Scheibe abschneiden 

"...und jede Menge asiatische Luft"  Ich brech ab 

und noch was @topic :

Seit gestern morgen läuft das Netzteil wieder anstandslos, selbst wenn ich mein Ohr direkt an den Lüfter halte, kann ich keine Störgeräusche feststellen. Sehr mysteriös  Werde das Ganze noch ein paar Tage beobachten, aber ich habe schon mal bei caseking ein RMA-Ticket geordert.


----------



## Goyoma (19. Oktober 2014)

FormatC schrieb:


> Wenn man diesen albernen Wicht sieht, möchte man von CM gar nichts mehr haben



Naja komm..

CM hat gutes Zeug zu fairen Preisen am Markt, dass muss man den Jungs lasse.

Was bei dem Typen da allerdings schief lief im Marketing.. 

Wobei..dass konnte CM ja auch nicht wissen als sie es rausgeschickt haben.


----------



## poiu (19. Oktober 2014)

@FormatC  das Video ist gut geungen, das Problem ist deines enthielt im Gegensatz zu denn Spurren von Fakten und wissen X-D ob das ankommt^^


gibt nenn brauchbaren Test des billo Listan 700W NT 

Xilence Performance A Series 730 im Test - Fazit (5/5)

Combat Power hat ein Problem 


@Goyoma

ja CM hat eigentlich gutes und hochwertiges zeug zu soiden preise aber die Lüfta alter sind die oft mies XD


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Oktober 2014)

FormatC schrieb:


> Ganz schön krank und völlig nichtssagend
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNow7mHTM14&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Und wehe, das zieht sich einer runter, ist eh off-topic


Welches Programm nutzt du zum bearbeiten?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (19. Oktober 2014)

Bearbeiten ist gut 

Ich habe die zwei Smartphone-Videos in mein normales Template für die VGA-Lautstärkevideos gepappt. Zwei transparente Grafiken drüber geschmissen (Logo, Fußzeile) - fertig. Dauert im Adobe Premiere CC kaum länger als diesen Satz hier zu schreiben 

Inklusive Gelaber und Video"schnitt" < 15 Minuten.

@Topic:
CM ist per se nicht schlecht, nur deren Lüfter sind eine Krankheit. Ich meinte es eigentlich bildlich, denn wenn man die Produkte von so einem Hardware-Salafisten angepriesen bekommt, mag man gar nicht mehr draufgucken. Oder würdest Du im Borchardt was essen, wenn die Kellnerin schielt, braune Zahnstummel samt Mundgeruch hat und ihre eigene Karte nicht kennt?


----------



## Gobbel (19. Oktober 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> @FormatC  das Video ist gut geungen, das Problem ist deines enthielt im Gegensatz zu denn Spurren von Fakten und wissen X-D ob das ankommt^^


 
Genau Fakten und Wissen haben bei Youtube echt nix verloren   Es war viel zu wenig Propaganda in dem Unboxing enthalten. Ich hab nicht einmal GEIL, SUPER, TOLL, usw gehört...  
Das muss noch mal nachvertont werden 


Ne mal im Ernst, das witzige ist doch, dass genau GUTE Unboxings vermutlich gar kein Hersteller will. Das würde nämlich Zeit und damit Geld kosten und vielleicht auch mal kritische Dinge ansprechen.

Die wollen einfach doofe kostenlose Werbevideos und damit Youtube zuspammen. Und es ist billiger 10 Samples raus zu hauen als selber ein Video zu produzieren.

Ist doch mit den Reviews - das Thema hatten wie ja schon - genau das gleiche.
Es wird immer schwerer gute Reviews zu finden und ich hab da wirklich nur noch meine vielleicht 6-7 Seiten, wo man den Reviews vertrauen kann.

Ich meine wenn Review-Seiten schon einfach die Werte von 80 Plus abschreiben, sie als eigene Messung tarnen und dann nicht mal merken, dass die 80 Plus Messung PLATINUM, das Netzteil aber nur noch GOLD ist. Sie also definitiv nicht mehr stimmen kann. Das würde ich fast schon unter Betrug einsortieren, wenn es so was "online" geben würde.

Das ist doch alles nur noch ein Schmierentheater und eigentlich noch schlimmer als ein Unboxing von jemand der Null Plan hat und wo das auch sofort deutlich wird.


----------



## Shadow Complex (19. Oktober 2014)

Da es für den Single vs. Multi-Rail Artikel zu offtopic wäre.



Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Es ist die selbe Plattform wie das E10.  Wie kann es da die schlechteste sein die FSP zu bieten hat?





Legacyy schrieb:


> Es ist ein abgeändertes E9, das E10 hat ne aktuellere Plattform.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon beinahe dramatisch diese Unterschiede.
Was wohl einfacher ist: Für das Powerzone einfach die Platine des E9 zu nehmen und die kompletten Sekundärseite abzuändern oder für das Powerzone eine neue Platine zu entwickeln und diese später für das E10 einfach um weitere Spannungsschienen zu erweitern. Bestimmt die erste Variante. Man beachte die beim E10 ausschließlich im sekundären Bereich verlängerte Platine.



Threshold schrieb:


> Echt?
> Wusste ich gar nicht.
> Wahrscheinlich  haben sie vergessen das *Bronze Logo gegen das Gold Logo* auszutauschen  und bis auf eine Rail alle anderen Rails entsorgt.



Schön, dass du dich noch immer von Logos blenden lässt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Quelle: PC-Max
Dramatisch. Da liegt doch garantiert zwei % Effizienzunterschied zwischen den beiden Netzteilen. Ich finde das Powerzone sollte allerhöchstens das 80Plus Altmetall Logo bekommen. Einfach nur unterirdisch diese Effizienz...


----------



## _chiller_ (19. Oktober 2014)

Mir ist grade etwas interessantes aufgefallen: Bislang dachte ich, dass das Antec TP-450C und das TP-550C unter Last gleich laut sind. Grade das TP-450C war in meinem damaligen Test ja brutal laut. Jetzt teste ich grade ein TP-550C (leider nicht für PCGH) und siehe da, es ist unter Last viel leiser:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also entweder hat Antec auf meine damalige Kritik reagiert, oder das TP-550C besitzt eine andere Lüfterkurve. Auch subjektiv ist es leiser, wobei ich das TP-450C damals zurück geben musste und daher nicht mehr zum Vergleich heranziehen kann.


----------



## tsd560ti (19. Oktober 2014)

Kennt ihr eine gute Seite (Test/Review) wo  genau aufgelistet ist, welche Plattform, Elkos, etc. im Tt Hamburg verbaut sind. Ich bräuchte das um einem die mal richtig in den zum falschen Zeitpunkt ausgelaufenen Primärzapfhahn zu stopfen 
Oder falls sich einer von euch um diesen bodenständigen Experten kümmern möchte: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/358492-welche-grafikkarte-fuer-evtl-crossfire-3.html.


----------



## Multithread (19. Oktober 2014)

Grad Jemanden gefunden (anderes Forum) der aufrüsten will, und ein mir unbekantes Delta Netzeil gepostet.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand was dazu sagen, ich selber habe leider übewr google mal überhaupt nichts dazu gefunden
Netzteil

@_chiller_ Interessante sache, denkst du, du kriegst diesbezüglich ne Antwort von Antec um das entgültig zu wissen?


----------



## Gobbel (19. Oktober 2014)

> Ich finde das Powerzone sollte allerhöchstens das 80Plus Altmetall Logo bekommen.



Hat es doch, 80 Plus Bronze (115V) ist doch das Altmetall unter den 80 Plus Logos.

Wobei ich finde das Power Zone sollte einfach vom Markt genommen werden. Für ein be quiet! ist das unterirdisch laut!


----------



## Shadow Complex (19. Oktober 2014)

Da wurden vielleicht schlicht neue Dinge ausgetestet.

Für das E10 die neue Plattform und den neuen 6poligen Lüfter.
Für das noch nicht angekündigte P11 Vollmodularität.

Hat man alles zu einem Netzteil vermanscht und so auf den Markt geworfen.

(Sollte man nicht ganz ernst nehmen.)


----------



## _chiller_ (19. Oktober 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> @_chiller_ Interessante sache, denkst du, du kriegst diesbezüglich ne Antwort von Antec um das entgültig zu wissen?


 Ich mache erstmal das Review fertig und dann frage ich mal nach. Eventuell lasse ich mir auch nochmal ein TP-450C zum Vergleich zukommen.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (21. Oktober 2014)

So, bekomme von Xilence nun ein Performance A mit 730W für ein Unboxing + Review 
Auf meinem geilen Ikea Tisch.


----------



## poiu (22. Oktober 2014)

soso will keiner sonst machen die reviews  so wie ich gehört hab soll die PR agentur manchmal aber etwas nervig sein, somit viel spaß.


----------



## NuVirus (22. Oktober 2014)

Wieso denn nervig?


----------



## poiu (22. Oktober 2014)

wie alle anderen wollen die das die Reviews am besten gestern erscheinen  muss man mit leben ist normal


----------



## _chiller_ (22. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir wird damit nicht genervt, dafür wird aber auch nur unter Androhung von Gewalt geantwortet


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (22. Oktober 2014)

Der nette Herr hat innerhalb von 5 Minuten geantwortet ... 3x


----------



## poiu (22. Oktober 2014)

das folgende ist nicht so ganz zu Netzteilen, aber da gibts ja auch Goldkontakte... PR blabla usw

Audioquest Diamond 72V DBS HDMI® Highspeed with Ethernet - 3D - 4K Ultra HD

ihr könnt verschiedenen längen auswählen

ich finde das köstlich


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (22. Oktober 2014)

Kriege wohl doch nur die 530er Variante, naja, gibt es halt 2 Reviews hier


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2014)

Einfach kommentarlos zurück schicken.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich klopp mal einen Doppelpost raus. 

Soft hat von seinem Antec ein kleines Video gemacht das den Fehler mit dem Lüfter zeigt. 
Sehr geil.  


Hier der Link zum Download.
Zippyshare.com - Netzteil im Arsch.mkv

Eventuell kann ja jemand das Video auf seinem Youtube Kanal hochladen und dort veröffentlichen damit nicht jeder die Datei herunterladen muss.


----------



## _chiller_ (22. Oktober 2014)

Das ist der neue integrierte Semipassiv-Modus


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Das ist der neue integrierte Semipassiv-Modus



Eben. It's not a bug, it's a FEATURE  

Ich schicke das Netzteil heute zurück zum Käsekönig, bin mal gespannt, wie lange die RMA dauert  Zum Übergang habe ich zum Glück () wieder ein Antec Netzteil drin, das Antec True Power New 750W. Dem mute ich aber nur eine GTX 780 Ti zu


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (23. Oktober 2014)

RMA geht da recht fix.4 tage meist.


----------



## NuVirus (24. Oktober 2014)

Mal ne Frage, was spricht eigentlich gegen ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal bzw das Platimax 500W weil es ja eins der günstigsten NT ist mit Platin Zertifikat bzw wieso wird es praktisch nie empfohlen bzw als Alternative gennant - vom falschen/schlechten Fertiger?


----------



## Legacyy (24. Oktober 2014)

Früher haben die ja selbst gefertigt, jetzt sind sie zu cwt gewechselt. 
Und nachdem dann auch noch das hier im Forum kam bin ich persönlich da etwas zurückhaltend mit der Empfehlung:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/336909-enermax-platimax-brennt.html

Und die Verdrahtung über 3 rails ist recht bescheiden.


----------



## _chiller_ (24. Oktober 2014)

In meinem Test gab es ein paar Probleme:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ikel/349779-review-enermax-platimax-500w.html

Das Platimax ist aber auch günstiger zu haben als im ZackZack.


----------



## NuVirus (24. Oktober 2014)

OK also Hauptproblem sollte sozusagen die Lautstärke unter Last sein und die evtl schlechte Lötqualität


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, was spricht eigentlich gegen ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal bzw das Platimax 500W weil es ja eins der günstigsten NT ist mit Platin Zertifikat bzw wieso wird es praktisch nie empfohlen bzw als Alternative gennant - vom falschen/schlechten Fertiger?


 
Weil die Verdrahtung für den Arsch ist.
Das Platimax kannst du erst ab 750 Watt kaufen.


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2014)

Threshold  hat mich freundlich gebeten, das Video hier zu verlinken : Antec High Current Pro Platinum 850W Lüfter defekt - YouTube

Weil ich ihn so mag, habe ich es gerne getan , denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich hätte fast ein LIKE raus gehauen aber bei dem Smiley da.


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2014)

Habe es gefixt


----------



## NuVirus (24. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil die Verdrahtung für den Arsch ist.
> Das Platimax kannst du erst ab 750 Watt kaufen.


 
Was ändert sich denn ab 750W abgesehen von der Leistung 

Will es nicht kaufen interessiert mich nur da es eben recht günstig für Platin Zertifikat ist.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

So ist es besser.


----------



## ich111 (24. Oktober 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Threshold  hat mich freundlich gebeten, das Video hier zu verlinken : Antec High Current Pro Platinum 850W Lüfter defekt - YouTube
> 
> Weil ich ihn so mag, habe ich es gerne getan , denn
> 
> ...


 Hast du das Video mit dem Staubsauger aufgenommen?


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Was ändert sich denn ab 750W abgesehen von der Leistung
> 
> Will es nicht kaufen interessiert mich nur da es eben recht günstig für Platin Zertifikat ist.



Wie soll ich denn den Smiley deuten?   
So?  

Ich verweise einfach mal auf das Review hier.
Schau dir mal besonders die Ripple Werte auf der 3,3 Volt Schiene an. Schon hart an der Grenze.
Test: Enermax Platimax 500 Watt (Seite 8) - ComputerBase

Dazu hat es nur 3 Rails und eine sehr magere Ausstattung. Kein Wunder also dass es so preiswert ist.
Das P10 mit 550 Watt bietet da wesentlich mehr.


----------



## NuVirus (24. Oktober 2014)

ok gut zu Wissen - im CB Forum hatte jemand für sein Haswell-E PC das Platimax 600 bei Zackzack kaufen wollen deswegen hat mich mal eure Meinung interessiert.

Mit dem Smiley wollte ich bezwecken dir zu zeigen das mir deine Antwort mit ab 750W ist es besser nicht genügt hat da mich interessiert was genau ab 750W bei dem Netzteil besser ist und es empfehlenswerter macht.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

Das 750er Modell hat 4 Rails.


----------



## NuVirus (24. Oktober 2014)

ok aber die Restwelligkeit bei 3,3V wird dann wohl auch nicht wirklich besser oder, bzw muss halt jemand testen ^^


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin mir da auch nicht sicher aber das 500er und 600er Modell sind praktisch baugleich. Ergo werden da wohl auch die gleichen Messergebnisse zum Tragen kommen.
Die Modelle ab 750 Watt sind schon besser. Eben weil sie dann 4 Rails haben.
Trotzdem würde ich mir eher das P10 kaufen.


----------



## NuVirus (24. Oktober 2014)

Jo wie gesagt mich hat es interessiert da jemand im CB Forum gefragt hat wieso er statt dem Platimax das P10 550W kaufen soll das ich ihm empfohlen habe^^


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

Du hast schon alles richtig gemacht.
Schau dir mal die Ausstattung des Platimax an und vergleich das mit dem P10.
Dazu eben 4 Rails beim P10 und keine 3 wie beim Platimax.
Ob Platin oder Gold ist vernachlässigbar. Das sind 1-3% Unterschied in der Effizienz. Merkt kein Mensch.


----------



## NuVirus (24. Oktober 2014)

Jo das das P10 das beste NT ist mit besonderer Qualität usw weiß ich jetzt auch - ärgere mich immer noch damals das E9 gekauft zu haben denn das Geld wäre da gewesen aber es hieß ist unnötig und bietet praktisch keine Vorteile - damals 85 vs 130€

Der User hat dann noch irgendwas davon gefaselt das Haswell-E 30A für die CPU benötigt und wollte wissen ob das Platimax das packt^^


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Jo das das P10 das beste NT ist mit besonderer Qualität usw weiß ich jetzt auch - ärgere mich immer noch damals das E9 gekauft zu haben denn das Geld wäre da gewesen aber es hieß ist unnötig und bietet praktisch keine Vorteile - damals 85 vs 130€



Dann verkauf das E9 wieder und hol dir das P10.



NuVirus schrieb:


> Der User hat dann noch irgendwas davon gefaselt das Haswell-E 30A für die CPU benötigt und wollte wissen ob das Platimax das packt^^


 
Ja. Genau. Dieser Unsinn den die Hersteller immer hinschreiben.
Genau unsinnig wie die Watt Zahlen auf Grafikkartenkartons.


----------



## NuVirus (24. Oktober 2014)

Verkaufen nicht aber kommt evtl bald in nen anderen PC fürs P10 müsste ich meinen Festplattenkäfig wieder in dei Front bauen der ist gerade fast an den Anschlüssen des E9 - siehe Anhang so ist es gerade aufgebaut

Aktuell reicht es ja völlig aber will mir evtl als nächste Grafikkarte nen GM200 Grafikkarte oder ne neue AMD Karte die wohl auch nicht extrem sparsam werden ^^

Edit: Ist nur die Frage ob es sich jetzt noch lohnt das P10 zu kaufen - PC ist ja in Signatur denn das E10 500W ist ja auch sehr gut mir würde wohl sogar das ohne CM reichen da ich sowieso fast alle Kabel brauche - beim P10 wäre natürlich mehr übrig^^


----------



## beren2707 (24. Oktober 2014)

Moderative Anmerkung:
Bitte fortan ausschließlich einzelne User angehende und am Thema des Threads völlig vorbeigehende Äußerungen unterlassen. Betreffende Beiträge wurden ausgeblendet bzw. gekürzt.

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## poiu (25. Oktober 2014)

hmmm mal eine frage würfenl die die ergebnisse

1200W PSU Roundup 2014 - 0W Load and Noise Level | bit-tech.net

es kann doch nicht sein die gleiche Netzteile unterschiedliche werte schaffen 

Seasonic = CM = BQ 1200W

Super Flower 1200W = EVGA


----------



## marcus022 (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte euch vor ein paar Wochen gefragt was ihr von meinem Netzteil haltet (6 Jahre) bezüglich Austausch dringend erforderlich ja oder nein. Natürlich habt ihr mir empfohlen so schnell wie möglich ein neues zu kaufen.  
Jetzt ist es so. Er lief/läuft seit Jahren auf 3,6 Ghz, ohne jegliche Energiesparmodi oder Turbo mit fester Spannung auf 1,21V. 
Gerade eben stell ich im bios alles auf auto, drücke F10 und speichere. Nur um zu schauen ob ein bestimmtes Spiel bei mir ohne Übertaktung besser läuft. Natürlich waren die Energiespardinger dann auch wieder alle an. 
Um das jetzt abzukürzen wenn er auf Standart läuft schaltet er sich jedesmal 10 Sekunden nachdem Windows oben ist komplett ab. Alles wieder auf den alten Werten mit Übertaktung läuft er wie ihr sehen könnt. Auch ohne Einschränkung. Ja das heisst dann wohl neues Netzteil. Was mich jetzt nur interessiert, wieso läuft er jetzt "noch" stabil wobei er doch sogar übertaktet ist ? Ich vermute weil die Energiemodis nicht laufen, also die Spannung fixiert ist. Vielleicht macht er so noch eine Weile. 

mfg


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2014)

Du hast das P7 oder?
Das solltest du echt mal ersetzen. 
Kauf dir das P10. 550 Watt reicht.


----------



## marcus022 (25. Oktober 2014)

Ja P7. Ich hatte mir mal das 480W CM von BQ rausgesucht, finde ich jetzt aber nicht mehr auf deren Seite. Ja max 550, meine 650 damals waren etwas mutig


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2014)

Das E9 ist veraltet.
Das E10 ist der Nachfolger. Mit 500 Watt.
Das P10 wäre High End. Wenn du das Budget hast kauf es dir.


----------



## marcus022 (25. Oktober 2014)

Würd das auch gehen ? Be Quiet! Pure Power BQT L8-CM-530W ATX 2.3 NETZTEIL - 530 Watt - 80PLUS Bronze- 3 Jahre Garantie - mit Kabelmanagement-2039996

edit: zwei Schienen mit 28a und 20a. Da mach ich Zweifel ob das reicht.


----------



## rackcity (25. Oktober 2014)

das l8 ist genauso veraltet.
nimm das E10


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (25. Oktober 2014)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Würd das auch gehen ? Be Quiet! Pure Power BQT L8-CM-530W ATX 2.3 NETZTEIL - 530 Watt - 80PLUS Bronze- 3 Jahre Garantie - mit Kabelmanagement-2039996
> 
> edit: zwei Schienen mit 28a und 20a. Da mach ich Zweifel ob das reicht.



Also in diesem Fall würde ich an deiner Stelle zum E9 / E10 greifen. Das kostet in anderen Shops nicht wirklich mehr als das L8 in deinem Shop 
Hier mal eine Liste zum Vergleich


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (25. Oktober 2014)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Würd das auch gehen ? Be Quiet! Pure Power BQT L8-CM-530W ATX 2.3 NETZTEIL - 530 Watt - 80PLUS Bronze- 3 Jahre Garantie - mit Kabelmanagement-2039996
> 
> edit: zwei Schienen mit 28a und 20a. Da mach ich Zweifel ob das reicht.


 
Nein, das ist ein Krüppel.


----------



## ich111 (25. Oktober 2014)

Das E10 ist deutlich besser als das E9. Das P10 lohnt sich imho bei einem System dieser Leistung nicht, das E10 ist einfach zu nah am P10 dran.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Das P10 lohnt sich imho bei einem System dieser Leistung nicht, das E10 ist einfach zu nah am P10 dran.


 
Na so nah ist das E10 nun auch wieder nicht am P10 dran.


----------



## NuVirus (25. Oktober 2014)

So wie ich es im Computerbase Test gelesen habe hat das E10 500W jetzt eine ähnlich gute bzw nur etwas schlechtere Spannungsstabilität. Die verbauten Caps sind beim P10 aber klar hochwertiger oder?

Ansonsten ist das P10 natürlich insgesamt hochwertiger, extrem leise und hat auch mehr Anschlüsse und mehr Reserven

Ich benötige selbst insgesamt ein neues Netzteil, in einen "alten" PC soll mein E9 aus dem Haupt PC rein da ich mir wohl in den nächsten Monaten ne neue AMD oder GM200 Karte zulegen will was wohl ggf. knapp für das E9 wird - Rest vom PC in der Signatur.

Ist die Frage ob etwas sparen und das E10 500W - ohne CM da ich eh fast alle Kabel benötige oder in das P10 550W investieren


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2014)

Guck dir mal die technischen Daten vom 550er P10 an und vergleich die mal mit dem 700er E10.
Produktvergleich be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200), be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM 700W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-700W/BN236) | Geizhals Deutschland

Das P10 wischt mit dem 700er E10 den boden auf.
Dazu kommt die bessere Ausstattung des P10.

Das Straight ist eben Mittelklasse. War schon immer so und wird auch immer so sein.


----------



## NuVirus (25. Oktober 2014)

Jo das meine ich mit mehr Reserven, hab oben noch was ergänzt - was würdest du raten?


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du das Budget hast dann kauf dir das P10.
Wenn du das Budget nicht hast dann warte bis du es hast und kaufst das P10.


----------



## NuVirus (25. Oktober 2014)

Budget ist kein Problem will nur nicht wenn nicht nötig unnötig Geld ausgeben, P10 ist atm bei Mindfactory nicht lagernd aber muss eh noch schauen was ich für die anderen PCs noch bestellen muss xD


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2014)

Dann warte bis das Netzteil lieferbar ist und los.

Der Thread ist eigentlich nicht für Netzteilberatung gedacht aber nun weißt du ja was du kaufen solltest.


----------



## NuVirus (25. Oktober 2014)

Solange es nicht in eine längere Diskussion ausartet ist es doch ideal hier im Thread sonst hast wieder ewig viele Themen ^^
Aber wenn es hier erstmal seitenlang drum geht was der Suchende für ein Netzteil und restlichen PC hat dann ist es hier falsch finde ich.

Jo P10 wird dann bestellt, will eh erstmal noch schauen was ich noch bestellen muss aber das ist OT.

Hier im Forum hört es sich irgendwie immer so an von einigen, dass das E10 500W für alles problemlos ausreicht was mit einer Grafikkarte zu tun hat und sich das P10 nur für 2 Grafikkarten lohnt


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Hier im Forum hört es sich irgendwie immer so an von einigen, dass das E10 500W für alles problemlos ausreicht was mit einer Grafikkarte zu tun hat und sich das P10 nur für 2 Grafikkarten lohnt


 
Stimmt ja eigentlich auch.
Das E10 ist völlig ausreichend für ein Single GPU System.
Geht es auf Multi GPU würde ich immer auf das P10 setzen auch wenn das E10 dazu ebenfalls in der Lage ist das zu stemmen.


----------



## NuVirus (25. Oktober 2014)

Jo aber für mich hört es sich so an, das der Aufpreis zum P10 550W sinnlos bzw es nicht wert ist so ist zumindest die Meinung von einigen die das E10 empfehlen


----------



## ebastler (25. Oktober 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> So wie ich es im Computerbase Test gelesen habe hat das E10 500W jetzt eine ähnlich gute bzw nur etwas schlechtere Spannungsstabilität. Die verbauten Caps sind beim P10 aber klar hochwertiger oder?
> 
> Ansonsten ist das P10 natürlich insgesamt hochwertiger, extrem leise und hat auch mehr Anschlüsse und mehr Reserven
> 
> ...


 
So schnell wird es für das e9 480 nicht knapp, meins hat keinerlei Probleme mit 4670K und 290X...


----------



## ich111 (25. Oktober 2014)

Das E10 bietet auf jeden Fall für Single GPU alles was ein gutes Netzteil ausmacht und eben auch 5 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## NuVirus (25. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> So schnell wird es für das e9 480 nicht knapp, meins hat keinerlei Probleme mit 4670K und 290X...


 
Wollte es auch eigl erstmal nicht tauschen bis klar ist das es für eine geplante Grafikkarte nicht reicht, aber benötige sowieso ein neues Netzteil für einen anderen PC da kann ich das E9 gut verwenden - ist ja auch erst 3/4 Jahr alt und bei Mindfactory liegt das bestimmt nicht lange rum^^

Jo das E10 500W hab ich schon in den PC meines Bruders verbaut und nem anderen Freund das 400W für den Preis ist es das perfekte NT eigl.

Das P10 macht halt alles noch etwas besser


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2014)

Es kommt einfach darauf an was du willst.
Willst du ein Top Netzteil mit einer sehr guten Ausstattung und viel Reserven dann ist das P10 die richtige Wahl.
Damit kannst du problemlos auch mal SLI oder CF machen ohne dass dir das Netzteil um die Ohren fliegt -- also zu Testzwecken z.B.
Dann gibt es eine Menge Sockel 2011-3 Mainboards die zusätzlich zum 8 Pin CPU Stecker noch einen 4 Pin Stecker benötigen.
wie das Asus hier als Beispiel.
ASUS X99-Deluxe (90MB0JF0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das E10 hat den nicht. Das P10 hat den.
Ebenso bietet das P10 einen extra 6 Pin PCIe Stecker.
Einige Zusatzkarten wie Soundkarten brauchen einen 6 Pin PCIe Stecker. Ebenso brauchen einige Mainboard so einen 6 Pin Stecker für eine extra Stromversorgung.
Ich habe mal das Gigabyte SOC ausgesucht. Das braucht neben dem 8 Pin auch einen 4 Pin und dazu einen 6 Pin PCIe zur Stromversorgung.
Gigabyte GA-Z97X-SOC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Auch das bietet das E10 nicht.
Man müsste beim E10 dann mit mehreren Adaptern arbeiten was mehr als ungeschickt ist.

Wie geschrieben. Die Ausstattung an Kabeln und Steckern ist beim P10 einzigartig in der Leistungsklasse. Daher ist es auch sein Geld wert.
Wer aber ein Standard 1150 System mit einer Grafikkarte kauft ist mit dem E10 völlig ausreichend aufgestellt.


----------



## NuVirus (25. Oktober 2014)

Also die zusätzlichen Kabel würden mir wohl eher nichts bringen da ich vor habe mein Sockel 1150 Board mit i7 4790k möglichst lange zu behalten, dafür soll aber eben bald ne richtige High-End Karte z.B. GM200 rein da ich gerne mit möglichst hohen Einstellungen zocke und z.B DSR in vielen Spielen schon toll aussieht^^

Falls ich in 3-5 Jahren dann doch mal die CPU wechsle würde ich wohl eh das Netzteil auch tauschen da der PC dann wohl an die Familie gehen würde oä. 

Aber wird wohl doch das P10 550W, einfach da es auch ansonsten besser ist und ich nicht weiß ob ich z.B bei Skylake-E oä. schwach werde, ist halt mein Hobby


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2014)

Broadwell E kommt erst 2016 raus. Wann Skylake E kommt weiß keiner.
Bis dahin ist das P10 veraltet und im Eimer.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Broadwell E kommt erst 2016 raus. Wann Skylake E kommt weiß keiner.
> Bis dahin ist das P10 veraltet und im Eimer.


 
 Das glaube ich nicht, denn in näherer Zukunft,
 werden nennenswerte Fortschritte bei Effizienz usw. kaum noch möglich sein.
 Man kann das Rad nun mal nicht neu erfinden.


----------



## NuVirus (25. Oktober 2014)

Denke Skylake-E kommt halt sehr wahrscheinlich 2017 also in 3 Jahren wollte ich das P10 nicht in den Müll werfen xD

Wenn jetzt ne neue Lieferung bei Mindfactory kommt sollte es ja zumindest keins sein das schon länger rumliegt^^


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2014)

Na. die werden Broadwell nicht schon nach einem Jahr wieder entsorgen.


----------



## NuVirus (25. Oktober 2014)

Naja Broadwell-E sollte eigentlich ja Ende 2015 kommen und jetzt wohl Anfang 2016 und wenn dann Skylake-E Ende 2017 kommt sind es ca. 1,5 Jahre mal grob geschätzt, also mein P10 wäre dann ca. 3 Jahre alt^^

@Tresh Welches P10 hast du eigl von der Wattzahl her für die 2 780Ti?


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe das 750 Watt Modell.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaube das Asus X99 Deluxe braucht keinen zusätzlichen 4 pin ATX12V, sieht nach einem Fehler bei Geizhals aus. 
Motherboards - X99-DELUXE - ASUS

Ist zumindest nichts weiteres gelistet, die entschlackte Variante vom Deluxe, das X99-S hat nämlich auch keinen zusätzlichen ATX12V.

Aber 6 pin PCIe Stecker fürs Mainboard, heftig... Langt da der 24pin ATX nichtmehr aus? oO


----------



## eXquisite (25. Oktober 2014)

> Aber 6 pin PCIe Stecker fürs Mainboard, heftig... Langt da der 24pin ATX nichtmehr aus? oO



Hatte auch das Z77 MPower von MSI und das ist ein Z77 Board  Ist einfach wenn du Quad SLI verwendest das dann ja zusätzliche 300 Watt über den ATX gezogen werden müssten. Vorgesehen sind für PCI aber meist nur 150. Eigentlich ist selbst der 6 Pin schon zu wenig aber Spezifikationen sind auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (25. Oktober 2014)

Da kriegt man doch schon wieder einen am Helm wenn man die Kommentare liest. Enermax Platimax 600W (ATX 2.4, 80 Plus Platinum, 5 Jahre Garantie, teilmodular) - 99,90


----------



## poiu (25. Oktober 2014)

knn da mal eeiner meinen carbon scheiß verlinken, egal ob hier, YT oder denn hartware test


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Oktober 2014)

entfernt


----------



## poiu (25. Oktober 2014)

nicht hier da steigen mir die mods auf dach, meine dort in diesem Deppen Geiz ist geil seite


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Da kriegt man doch schon wieder einen am Helm wenn man die Kommentare liest. Enermax Platimax 600W (ATX 2.4, 80 Plus Platinum, 5 Jahre Garantie, teilmodular) - 99,90


 
Stark. Der eine kauft lieber ein 15€ Netzteil.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (26. Oktober 2014)

Wie regelt be quiet eigentlich den Lüfter im E10? Der hat ja nur 2 Kabel. Einfach eine Temperatur-Spannung Tabelle, 50rpm hin und her sind ja relativ egal?


----------



## ebastler (26. Oktober 2014)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Wie regelt be quiet eigentlich den Lüfter im E10? Der hat ja nur 2 Kabel. Einfach eine Temperatur-Spannung Tabelle, 50rpm hin und her sind ja relativ egal?


 

Ich würd mal sagen über nen Temperatur-Regelkreis.
Temp höher -> Lüfter schneller, Temp niedriger -> Lüfter langsamer. Ohne konkrete Tabelle, es gibt einfach eine Zieltemp, anhand der dann geregelt wird.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Oktober 2014)

Wenn man weiß welchen Lüfter man verbaut hat braucht man kein Tachosignal dass einem sagt was bei welcher Spannung/ welchem PWM-Taktverhätnis an Drehzahl raus kommt.


----------



## ebastler (26. Oktober 2014)

Das stimmt, aber man braucht nichtmal die Drehzahl, wenn man einen simplen, analogen Regelkreis hat


----------



## XyZaaH (26. Oktober 2014)

Kurze Frage: in den ganzen Netzteilreviews von z.B Chiller steht drin dass man diese nicht öffnen soll. Wie macht ihr Gurus die dann auf? Berührt ihr einfach  den Primärkondensator nicht, oder wie entladet ihr den? Mir ist in denn Sinn gekommen diesen mit einem Leiter zu entladen, dazu einfach den Leiter einmal auf den Primärkondensator und auf die Erdung der Steckdose, dann sollte dieser doch entladen sein? Unser Physiklehrer hat  nämlich bei einem Platzenkondensator einfach die beiden Platten mit einem Kabel verbunden, und man konnte die Platten dann anfassen. Muss man das bei einem Netzteil nur beim Primärcap oder auch noch wo anders machen? Denn ich hab hier noch ein L7 530W rumfliegen wo ich erstens das Lüfter Gitter haben will, und zweitens wollte ich mir das nochmal genauer anschauen. (ich hab bei dem L7 den Lüfter schonmal getauscht, dabei hab ich darauf geachtet nichts zu berühren) 
Ist dann noch was brauchbares mit dem L7 anzustellen?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (26. Oktober 2014)

> Wie regelt be quiet eigentlich den Lüfter im E10? Der hat ja nur 2  Kabel. Einfach eine Temperatur-Spannung Tabelle, 50rpm hin und her sind  ja relativ egal?


Fest hinterlegte Temperatur-/Spannungskurve mit festem Anfangs- und Endwert. Das ist sicherer als der ganze semi-passive Klimbim mit der stets bangen Frage, ob der Lüfter auch nach 2 Jahren noch sicher anläuft. 

FSP hat in Taiwan eine temperierbaren, reflexionsarmen Raum zum Messen, da wurden Lüfterdrehzahlen und Geräuschentwicklung temperaturspezifisch hinoptimiert.



> dazu einfach den Leiter einmal auf den Primärkondensator und auf die Erdung der Steckdose


Kurzschließen ist keine wirklich gute Idee, aber mit einem geeigneten Widerstand zu brücken ist praktikabel und der übliche Weg.


----------



## XyZaaH (26. Oktober 2014)

Wie viel Ohm muss der Widerstand ungefähr haben? Ich muss wahrscheinlich einen kaufen weil ich nur unisolierte Zuhause habe.


----------



## _chiller_ (26. Oktober 2014)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: in den ganzen Netzteilreviews von z.B Chiller steht drin dass man diese nicht öffnen soll. Wie macht ihr Gurus die dann auf? Berührt ihr einfach  den Primärkondensator nicht, oder wie entladet ihr den? Mir ist in denn Sinn gekommen diesen mit einem Leiter zu entladen, dazu einfach den Leiter einmal auf den Primärkondensator und auf die Erdung der Steckdose, dann sollte dieser doch entladen sein? Unser Physiklehrer hat  nämlich bei einem Platzenkondensator einfach die beiden Platten mit einem Kabel verbunden, und man konnte die Platten dann anfassen. Muss man das bei einem Netzteil nur beim Primärcap oder auch noch wo anders machen? Denn ich hab hier noch ein L7 530W rumfliegen wo ich erstens das Lüfter Gitter haben will, und zweitens wollte ich mir das nochmal genauer anschauen. (ich hab bei dem L7 den Lüfter schonmal getauscht, dabei hab ich darauf geachtet nichts zu berühren)
> Ist dann noch was brauchbares mit dem L7 anzustellen?


 
Bei mir gibts eine ganz einfache Regel: Nichts anfassen ^^ Wenn mal ein paar Kabel oder eine Schutzfolie beiseite geschoben werden muss, dann mache ich das mit einem Schraubenzieher. Klappt eigentlich problemlos.


----------



## ebastler (26. Oktober 2014)

Chillers Lösung ist die Beste 

Ich habe schon einiges an Geräten zerlegt, und nur einmal eine gescheuert bekommen, und das war ein Canon Speedlite, weil ich echt nicht erwartet hatte, dass der Blitz nach mehreren Tagen noch geladen wäre.
Wenn man etwas aufpasst, kommt man nirgends dran.

Wenn du den Kondensator unbedingt entladen willst, würde ich 100Ohm bei 5W oder so nehmen (okay, weil ich den schon daheim rumliegen hab^^). Alles von 100Ohm bis zu einigen kOhm sollte gut gehen.
Der entlädt den Kondensator schnell genug, dass er nicht durch die anfänglichen ca. 3A bei 300V (-> 900W) beeinträchtigt wird. Warm bis heiß sollte er zwar werden, aber ich würde den dabei eh mit einer Zange halten.
Aber immer nachher nochmal mit nem Multimeter nachmessen!


----------



## Gast1666645802 (26. Oktober 2014)

Ein 470µF Kondensator lässt sich über einen Widerstand mit 1000 Ohm in ca. 2-3 Sekunden entladen. Da reicht schon ein 0,5 Watt-Modell locker aus. Ich habe so ein Teil mit Schrumpfschlauch überzogen und nur die zwei Spitzen der Drähte schauen raus. Nettes Spielzeug und äußerst hilfreich.


----------



## poiu (26. Oktober 2014)

na ja es gibt da Trick 17 der aber  nicht bei alle NT funktioniert ich nehme denn billo NT tester, lase das NT laufen und zieh den stecker/Power Schalter. Interessant wie lange noch einige NT saft auf verschiedenen Rails liefern^^ so ein "EntladeWIderstand" hab ich mir aber auch gebastelt


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe ein Review zum neuen Chieftec SFX 500GD-C.
Chieftec SFX-500GD-C - Artikel Hartware.net


----------



## YuT666 (27. Oktober 2014)

Was is'n das hier für ein Heuler?

Comsys hab ich schon öfter gesehen ... scheint wohl der übliche Chinaböller zu sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Netzteil ATX 550 Watt 
12cm Lüfter 20/24 Pin 3x SATA 3x IDE 
1x FDD  1x P4 1x P6 PCIe[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]+3.3V Maximale Stromstärke: 18 A
+5V Maximale Stromstärke: 21 A
+12V Maximale Stromstärke: 14 A
-12V Maximale Stromstärke: 0,8 A
+5VSB Maximale Stromstärke: 2.0 A[/FONT]


----------



## _chiller_ (27. Oktober 2014)

Es ist kompatibel mit Windows 7, das Netzteil kann nur gut sein  Wird vermutlich so nen 20 Euro-Ebay Teil sein, also am besten gleich entsorgen.


----------



## NuVirus (27. Oktober 2014)

Ja gleich entsorgen kann noch kein Windows 8 xD


----------



## ebastler (27. Oktober 2014)

550W und 14A auf 12V (-> 168W)


----------



## poiu (27. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> 550W und 14A auf 12V (-> 168W)



klingt realistisch


----------



## _chiller_ (27. Oktober 2014)

Wobei, mach am besten vor der Entsorgung noch ein paar Bilder vom Innenleben, dann haben wir noch was zu lachen


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (27. Oktober 2014)

Test folgt!!!

https://www.facebook.com/7728794827...2879482768219/775816905807810/?type=1&theater


----------



## poiu (27. Oktober 2014)

wieos stapelst du die teile


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (27. Oktober 2014)

Weil ich davon hundert hier liegen habe xD
Falls eines beim Testen kaputt geht kann ich direkt bei dem anderen weitermachen


----------



## YuT666 (27. Oktober 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Wobei, mach am besten vor der Entsorgung noch ein paar Bilder vom Innenleben, dann haben wir noch was zu lachen



Ne, ich hab das Ding eh nicht selbst. Wollte nur wissen, was das für ein Schmarrn ist, da ich schon 1000x comsys gelesen habe ...


----------



## Gast1666645802 (27. Oktober 2014)

Deine LPK-Teile sehen alle aus wie die Linkworld-Clone, die eigentlich nur eine 250-Watt-Platine trotz 420er Label haben und bei mir reihenweise schon im StandBy abgefackelt sind. Nette Zeitzünder allesamt


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (27. Oktober 2014)

Werden wir sehen, kosten halt 7€ Netto


----------



## _chiller_ (27. Oktober 2014)

Kennt jemand von euch die Marke "Tacens"? Mir sind die immer wieder durch günstige Netzteile mit hohen Leistungsangaben bei geizhals aufgefallen, Tests finde ich dazu aber gar keine.

Nun habe ich das hier entdeckt:
TACENS RADIX ECO II 600W +87% 80+ Silber 140MM 10DB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
80+ Silver mit 600W für 40 Euro? Ich bin kurz davor es zu bestellen und zu testen ^^


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2014)

Ultrasilent mit 10db klingt schon mal gut.  

Außerdem könntest du dann die erste Bewertung abschicken.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (27. Oktober 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von euch die Marke "Tacens"? Mir sind die immer wieder durch günstige Netzteile mit hohen Leistungsangaben bei geizhals aufgefallen, Tests finde ich dazu aber gar keine.
> 
> Nun habe ich das hier entdeckt:
> TACENS RADIX ECO II 600W +87% 80+ Silber 140MM 10DB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 80+ Silver mit 600W für 40 Euro? Ich bin kurz davor es zu bestellen und zu testen ^^


 
Ich sehe schon eine PFC-Drossel


----------



## Stern1710 (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich möchte den Sicherrungschip gar nicht wissen ^^


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (27. Oktober 2014)

wenn es einen hat... bestimmt nur 3,3V xD


----------



## _chiller_ (27. Oktober 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon eine PFC-Drossel


 Die ist mir auch aufgefallen ^^

Alternativ gäbs den kleineren Bruder für 33 Euro:
Tacens 1RECO500 RADIX ECO 500 Netzteil 85 +: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (27. Oktober 2014)

Erinnert etwas an das HM 780 ^^

haha aus den Bewertungen:




> Geniales Netzteil habe es direkt bei Field Electronic gekauft, das ding läuft jetzt bei mir Seit knapp 1 Monat tadellos und es ist wirklich Ultra leise, mir ist das einer der wichtigsten Punkte daran den ich habe einen Silent PC und wollte dazu natürlich auch das passende Netzteil und ich muss sagen das Netzteil ist bisher das beste sogar besser als das bequiet das ich davor hatte.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2014)

Da gibt es zwei Rezessionen.


----------



## _chiller_ (27. Oktober 2014)

Habe nun das 600W-Modell für 40 Euro bei Amazon bestellt. Bin ja mal gespannt was da letztendlich bei mir ankommt ^^


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (27. Oktober 2014)

Nach dem Test einfach zurück mit dem ding 
Vielleicht ist Amazon ja so nett und schicken dir ein Feuerlöscher mit.

Oder du bekommst demnächst eine Mail, Auch für Sie interessant: Feuermelder und Löscher.


----------



## _chiller_ (27. Oktober 2014)

Es wird mal wieder Zeit für die Liste der grausamen Netzteile, die hat mir Amazon ja schon zwei mal geschickt


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (27. Oktober 2014)

Das Linkworld ding  kann ich erst morgen testen... brauch Molex zu 6+2 PCie Stecker


----------



## _chiller_ (27. Oktober 2014)

Ein kleiner Vorgeschmack zu dem Netzteil das ich bestellt habe:
http://www.tacens.es/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/radixecoii6002.jpg

Wie viel macht 3,3 * 20 + 5 * 15? Laut Hersteller 250


----------



## ebastler (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich find "DC Input" gut


----------



## _chiller_ (28. Oktober 2014)

Amazon hat das Netzteil bereits verschickt, mal schauen was mich morgen erwartet ^^


----------



## NuVirus (28. Oktober 2014)

Hier mal wieder nen schöner YouTube Fail mit Be Quiet L8 CM 530W für ne R9 290
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMr9sQCKN68&app=desktop

Hab im Kommentar mal nen Verbesserungsvorschlag gemacht xD


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (28. Oktober 2014)

Bei dem Linkworld... Die 12v knickt ein aber die 5v bleibt immer gleich? (Voltcraft)


----------



## Olstyle (28. Oktober 2014)

Klingt fast nach DC/DC  Design. Wenn da die 12V nachgeben hat man ja immernoch genug um die 5 zu erreichen.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (28. Oktober 2014)

Das teil kostet 8€ netto ... Das hat kein DCDC


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (28. Oktober 2014)

Und es hat sich mit einem lauten knall verabschiedet...


----------



## ebastler (28. Oktober 2014)

12V knickt ein, 5V konstant? Da wird nur due 5V Schiene überwacht, und wenn man nur 12V belastet, brechen die weg.

Belast mal (ohne PC!!) nur die 5V, ich wette, die 12V schießen dir nach oben weg...


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (28. Oktober 2014)

Test geht wahrscheinlich heute noch Online.


----------



## Legacyy (28. Oktober 2014)

Ist das Ableben wenigstens auf Video festgehalten worden?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (28. Oktober 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Test geht wahrscheinlich heute noch Online.



Und bitte verlinken min Jung ^^


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Oktober 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Hab im Kommentar mal nen Verbesserungsvorschlag gemacht xD


 
Solche Deppen tu ich mir schon gar nicht mehr an. Chiller wurde in der Kommentarsektion auch ganz schön angefahren, weil er dem Ersteller nicht die Eier gekrault hat^^

-> Wer auf Youtube nach PC-Beratung sucht, der verdient auch, was er bekommt.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (28. Oktober 2014)

Leider hab ich den knall nicht auf Video, hab es mit einem Baugleichen NT versucht, ging aber leider nicht  Sorry.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/360137-review-no-name-20w-netzteil.html


----------



## poiu (28. Oktober 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Solche Deppen tu ich mir schon gar nicht mehr an. Chiller wurde in der Kommentarsektion auch ganz schön angefahren, weil er dem Ersteller nicht die Eier gekrault hat^^
> 
> -> Wer auf Youtube nach PC-Beratung sucht, der verdient auch, was er bekommt.



ach nicht nur er, ich hab Linus auch mal eines reingedrückt weil der auch null Ahnung hat und alles was keine Marke ist die er nicht kennt= billiger Crap

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0v_SlObFCtY


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Oktober 2014)

Wie gesagt, Youtube ist genau wie das Gesichtsbuch ein Tummelplatz für den Idios. 

Sehr viel Nichtwissen mischt sich mit noch mehr Halbwissen und wird so lange gebetsmühlenartig wiederholt, bis es am Ende alle glauben. Dann kommt wer mit Sachverstand daher und wird niedergemacht.

Der beste Kommentar unter dem Video...
blablabla... You should never get a cheapo one like LiteOn, Delta or HP blabla..

Da rollt's einem doch die Zehennägel auf. xDDD


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> ach nicht nur er, ich hab Linus auch mal eines reingedrückt weil der auch null Ahnung hat und alles was keine Marke ist die er nicht kennt= billiger Crap
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0v_SlObFCtY


 
Ich dachte der macht nur noch Unboxing Videos?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. Oktober 2014)

Schau bei dem Video mal aufs Datum, Threshold  Das ist fast 4,5 Jahre alt...


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (28. Oktober 2014)

Coolermaster ist Spendabel, WaKü + V700 Netzteil...  Brauch unbedingt ein stärkeres Testsystem...


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2014)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Schau bei dem Video mal aufs Datum, Threshold  Das ist fast 4,5 Jahre alt...


 
Ja eben. Jetzt macht er nur noch Unboxing. 



R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Coolermaster ist Spendabel, WaKü + V700 Netzteil...  Brauch unbedingt ein stärkeres Testsystem...



Kauf dir mal eine gebrauchte R9 290X und hau ein Bios Mod drauf.


----------



## Philipus II (28. Oktober 2014)

Am einfachsten sind AMD HD4870X2 zu beschaffen. Die werden dir inzwischen nachgeworfen und überzeugen mit extrem hoher Leistungsaufnahme.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (28. Oktober 2014)

Man bin ich froh, dass ich keine Netzteile mehr aufschrauben muss  Wenn man den ganzen Müll so sieht, der immer noch durchs Internet schwappt (Tacens), da tun mir meine armen CO2-Löscher jetzt schon leid. Die Spanier haben nun auch schon so ziemlich jeden OEM durch, aber das Eco II von Chiller sieht wirklich aus, wie eine runtergelabelte alte CWT-Platine. Die neuen haben allerdings wirklich 80+ Silber, kommen aber von FSP.


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Am einfachsten sind AMD HD4870X2 zu beschaffen. Die werden dir inzwischen nachgeworfen und überzeugen mit extrem hoher Leistungsaufnahme.


 
Stimmt. An die alten Karten denkt man gar nicht mehr.
Was kostet eine GTX 590 heute so?


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (29. Oktober 2014)

Ca. 200€ bei eBay.


----------



## _chiller_ (29. Oktober 2014)

Eine GTX480 kostet aktuell so 70 Euro, die ist auch nicht schlecht, verlangt aber nach einem gewaltigen Kühlsystem wenn es kein Tornado als Lüfter braucht


----------



## ebastler (29. Oktober 2014)

Gabs eigentlich eine 490?


----------



## _chiller_ (29. Oktober 2014)

leider nicht, es gab eine GTX 295, aber die kann man selbst mit nur einer GTX 480 übertrumpfen


----------



## ebastler (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mal Prime + Valley laufen lassen, da kam mein PC (4670K @ 1,19V, 290X Ref @ -31mV +50%PT) auf knappe 400W primärseitig 
Muss da wohl overvolten, sonst wird das nichts mit Netzteiltests^^


----------



## _chiller_ (29. Oktober 2014)

Die GTX 480 geht bis 620 Watt im Extremfall, aber kühlen lässt sie sich dann unter Luft nicht mehr.


----------



## ebastler (29. Oktober 2014)

Ratet mal, was gerade auf meinem weißen Ikea Tisch liegt 

Mehr folgt, sobald ich Zeit habe... Momentan bin ich etwas gestresst...


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich hab mal Prime + Valley laufen lassen, da kam mein PC (4670K @ 1,19V, 290X Ref @ -31mV +50%PT) auf knappe 400W primärseitig
> Muss da wohl overvolten, sonst wird das nichts mit Netzteiltests^^


Komme mit ZWEI 7970er auch nur auf etwas über 500w.
Erst mit dem Ghz Bios hauen die richtig rein...


----------



## poiu (29. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich hab mal Prime + Valley laufen lassen, da kam mein PC (4670K @ 1,19V, 290X Ref @ -31mV +50%PT) auf knappe 400W primärseitig
> Muss da wohl overvolten, sonst wird das nichts mit Netzteiltests^^



Kenne ich alles weiß noch wie schwer es war i7 920 + GTX 295 über 500W zu Kloppen



ebastler schrieb:


> Ratet mal, was gerade auf meinem weißen Ikea Tisch liegt
> 
> Mehr folgt, sobald ich Zeit habe... Momentan bin ich etwas gestresst...



nenn IKEA Toaster als Lasttester


----------



## Gast1666645802 (29. Oktober 2014)

In meiner Giftkiste liegen noch zwei fiese HD 6990 mit OC-BIOS. Die schaffen zusammen reichlich 900 Watt um die Ecke. 
Zusammen mit dem 5960X @4.5 GHz hat diese Bande nach dem Haswell-E Launch sogar das AX1200i nach nur einer Minute ausgepustet. Und das ist ja nun wirklich ein Schweißtrafo. 

Vor zwei Jahren habe ich mit den zwei Karten sogar mal einen Ölradiator geschlagen, als wir mit kaputter Heizung im Winter rumsaßen und ich das Zimmer aufheizen wollte, Hot Dogs gemacht und ein Ei gebraten. Die Bilder geistern heute noch durchs Internet.


----------



## XyZaaH (29. Oktober 2014)

Schick mal bitte


----------



## Gast1666645802 (29. Oktober 2014)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Schick mal bitte


Heizungsbenchmark (und folgende Seiten mit der Küchen-Offensive)

Das AX1200 von damals dient heute immer noch guten Zwecken: im Keller zum Punkten und auch schon mal als Starthilfe für nette Nachbarinnen


----------



## XyZaaH (29. Oktober 2014)

Haha  geil


----------



## Shadow Complex (29. Oktober 2014)

Weil es mir im anderen Thread nicht beantwortet wurde:



Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Das würde mich ja mal interessieren wo genau die Passage zu finden ist, dass die
> 
> a) 84 Ampere aus dem Netzteil gezogen haben
> b) den OCK verwendet haben
> ...


 


FormatC schrieb:


> Jonnyguru habe ich mittlerweile als seriöse Quelle komplett ausgeblendet.
> 
> Wenn  man beim Test ganz offensichtlich den Overclocking-Key drin lässt und  sich dann über 84A wundert, dem ist echt nicht mehr zuhelfen. Absicht  oder Zufall? Ich benutze das größere Modell und schaffe ohne den  Schalter KEINE 84A. Dazu brauche ich auch keine Sunmoon oder Chroma, da  reichen zwei unzweckmäßig angeschlossene Grafikkarten aus meiner  Doppelwhopper-Sammlung
> 
> ...


 


eXquisite schrieb:


> Jonnyguru hatte beim P10 850 auch knapp 84A raus. Mich würde mal interessieren wo die testen.


----------



## _chiller_ (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab ein P10 550W an der Chroma mit allen 12V-Rails bis zu 84 Ampere belasten können ohne das es abschaltete - ohne OC-Key wohlgemerkt. Beim P10 850W müsste entsprechend mehr gehen, wobei ich die Diskussion nicht verfolgt habe ob damit eine oder alle Rails gemeint sind.


----------



## Shadow Complex (29. Oktober 2014)

Die beiden beziehen sich ja explizit auf jonnyguru.

Wenn man den Test durchsucht findet man leider nirgends 84 Ampere oder eine Aussage darüber ob der OCK verwendet wird.

Deswegen würde mich halt interessieren woher sie diese Informationen haben.


----------



## YuT666 (29. Oktober 2014)

@_chiller_: Laut diversen Tests von früher waren die Tagan PipeRock, SuperRock von der Qualität her ganz gut ... kannst du das so unterstreichen (sofern dir bekannt)?


----------



## _chiller_ (29. Oktober 2014)

Meinst du mit früher sowas wie 2006 und früher? Damals war Tagan wohl neben be quiet! recht angesagt, aber brauchbare Testberichte findet man aus dieser Zeit leider gar nicht. Da muss ich also leider passen.


----------



## YuT666 (29. Oktober 2014)

Sowas wie das hier von 2008 ...

PC-Experience Reviews : | Tagan SuperRock TG500-U33II 500 Watt Netzteil

Oder hier ebenfalls von 2008 ... 

Tagan PipeRock TG1100-BZ 1100W Netzteil im Test | Review | Technic3D


----------



## poiu (29. Oktober 2014)

Morgen wird was in die Luft gesprengt  mal sehen wie sich das Teil an der Choma macht, man das erste NT seit Jahren das ich gekauft hab  Preis 17,90€ na ja wäre in Bier besser investiert.

Das geile kommt noch an der Uni Bochum vertickt ein Shop genau das NT für 35€, ich finde ja über 20€ gewinnspanne mit so einem Schrott echt nee Frechheit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goyoma (29. Oktober 2014)

Ach du Heiliger 

Wird dazu auch ein 'Test' kommen? Würde gerne wissen wann es zerschossen wird


----------



## poiu (29. Oktober 2014)

Nö ich mach mir da nicht dei mühe für so ei nRotz nenn Review zu schreiben, Video genügt doch oder


----------



## Goyoma (29. Oktober 2014)

Naja das meine ich ja mehr oder weniger 

Auf Hardwarenet oder die HardwareChecker?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (29. Oktober 2014)

> Deswegen würde mich halt interessieren woher sie diese Informationen haben.


Ich bezog mich explizit auf den Post hier im Thread, wo das mit den 84A stand, nicht auf die Seite, da ich sie aus ganz bestimmten Gründen nicht mehr lese und es mit Sicherheit auch solange nicht tun werde, bis sie dort bestimmte Dinge sauber voneinander getrennt haben. Das eine hat aber mit dem anderen nichts zu tun, denn meine Lesegewohnheiten sind nun mal meine Angelegenheit 

Das mit dem OC-Key war dann übrigens nur eine logisch geschlussfolgerte Vermutung, weil ich sowas schon mal in der Realität gesehen habe.


----------



## poiu (29. Oktober 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> Naja das meine ich ja mehr oder weniger
> 
> Auf Hardwarenet oder die HardwareChecker?



für Hartware nehme ich das Carbon mit der FakePFC mit und für unseren Guli.. ähm Kanal halt das SL 500 und dann noch paar Spielzeuge.

Für die erste Tour nicht soviel


----------



## Goyoma (29. Oktober 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> für Hartware nehme ich das Carbon mit der FakePFC mit und für unseren Guli.. ähm Kanal halt das SL 500 und dann noch paar Spielzeuge.
> 
> Für die erste Tour nicht soviel



Okay, alles klar


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ich hab ein P10 550W an der Chroma mit allen 12V-Rails bis zu 84 Ampere belasten können ohne das es abschaltete - ohne OC-Key wohlgemerkt. Beim P10 850W müsste entsprechend mehr gehen, wobei ich die Diskussion nicht verfolgt habe ob damit eine oder alle Rails gemeint sind.


 
Ich habe heute mal ein P10 550er mit zwei R9 290X testen können.
Erst mit einem Bios Mod haben die Karten soviel Leistung aufgenommen dass das Netzteil abgeschaltet hat.


----------



## _chiller_ (29. Oktober 2014)

Dann kommt das ja in etwa hin, ich habe an der Chroma 3,3V und 5V nur geringfügig belastet als ich 12V ausgetestet habe.


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2014)

Dann belaste mal die kleineren Spannungen. Mal schauen wie dann die Verteilung ist.


----------



## _chiller_ (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich sitze schon seit September nicht mehr an der Chroma, wird daher etwas schwierig  3,3V schaltete übrigens bei 34 Ampere, 5V bei 33 Ampere ab.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (29. Oktober 2014)

> Erst mit einem Bios Mod haben die Karten soviel Leistung aufgenommen dass das Netzteil abgeschaltet hat.


Soweit ich weiß, sind beim P10 550W immerhin 20% Überlast einkalkuliert. Rechne mal, wo Du da hinten rauskommst, denn es ist am Ende wie mit dem E10 500W und der R9 295X2. Selbst mit BIOS-Hack kommt man mit der R9 290X um Durchschnitt nicht groß über 280 Watt, maximal unter Wasser. Ist doch cool, dass es abgeschaltet hat.


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2014)

Du kennst die R9 290X nicht die ich hatte. 
Ich sage nur Kompressorkühlung.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich kenne die Specs, die den R&D zur Verfügung stehen und habe selber schon on den BIOSen rumgeurscht. Ich weiß, was geht und was nicht.

Hast Du die Leistungsaufnahme der Karte mal richtig genau gemessen? 

Wie willst Du eigentlich ein CF aus 2x 290X mit KoKü betreiben? Hast Du mal ein Bild für mich? Denn die technische Umsetzung würde mich durchaus auch mal reizen. Ich habe Industrielüfter hier, da haut es dem Opa das Toupet noch in 1km Entfernung von der Rübe


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2014)

Nein. Das mit der KoKü war nur Spaß. 
Es ist eine normale Wasserkühlung. Gemessen primär an der Steckdose mit einen Standard Messgerät.
Was anderes habe ich leider nicht im PC Laden. 
Leider konnte ich das 750er Modell nicht mehr testen weil keins vor Ort war. 
Vielleicht diese Woche noch. Ich weiß aber nicht wie lange die Karten noch da sind.


----------



## eXquisite (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich überlege auf meine R9 290X einen MK-26 mit zwei 3200 RPM Corsair SP 120 zu bauen, denn theoretisch geht auf meinem Chip noch mehr als 1225 Mhz.


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2014)

gibt es für Grafikkarte nicht inzwischen auch Wasserkasten?


----------



## eXquisite (29. Oktober 2014)

> gibt es für Grafikkarte nicht inzwischen auch Wasserkasten?



Habe aktuell ne H100i drin und würde die nur ungerne rausschmeißen da ich sie umgebaut habe. Heißt ich könnte maximal einen 280ger Radiator in der Front unterbringen und viel Platz für Pumpe und Reservoir hätte ich dann auch nicht...


----------



## Gast1666645802 (29. Oktober 2014)

Raijintek Morpheus und 2x Noiseblocker Black silent. Das war mein bester Umbau ever 

Im Vergleich zu dem wackeligen Accelero ist der Morpheus wirklich ein Sahnestück. Mehr geht aktuell mit Luft nicht. Trotzdem habe ich die 290X ausgemustert, zu langsam für 4K und zwei solcher Umbauten passen nicht in den PC


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (29. Oktober 2014)

Komme günstig an eine GTX 580 ... für Tests... 
Würde mich übrigens über ein Like freuen (Siehe Sig.)  *Schnorr*


----------



## _chiller_ (29. Oktober 2014)

Eine GTX 580 ist doch was feines, die könntest du nehmen. Falls du aber vor hast auch Lautstärkemessungen zu machen, solltest du dich schon mal für einen Nachrüstkühler umsehen.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (29. Oktober 2014)

Ist schon ein Custom Kühler drauf... (Von nem Kollegen) (Der wird per Hardware Regler gesteuert)


----------



## poiu (29. Oktober 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Komme günstig an eine GTX 580 ... für Tests...
> Würde mich übrigens über ein Like freuen (Siehe Sig.)  *Schnorr*



soso nach Likes und Abonnenten schnorren 


ja GTX 580 ist okay, da brauchst du auch ein Custom Kühler nee 480er wäre besser aber na ja


----------



## eXquisite (30. Oktober 2014)

> Raijintek Morpheus und 2x Noiseblocker Black silent. Das war mein bester Umbau ever
> 
> Im Vergleich zu dem wackeligen Accelero ist der Morpheus wirklich ein Sahnestück. Mehr geht aktuell mit Luft nicht. Trotzdem habe ich die 290X ausgemustert, zu langsam für 4K und zwei solcher Umbauten passen nicht in den PC



Leise ist es sicher, aber ich habe momentan nur Corsair Lüfter im Rechner und auch noch 4 SP-120 hier liegen, daher würde ich die dann auch nutzen wollen. Frage ist ob der MK-26 stärker als der Kühler der Lightning ist, denn ich kann meine Karte bei 1080 Mhz mit undervolting passiv in spielen betreiben ohne das sie über 95°C kommt. Spawas liegen dann so bei 105°C.


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde es nicht übertreiben mit dem Passiv Modus.


----------



## _chiller_ (30. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Test folgt


----------



## SimplyAlegend (30. Oktober 2014)

10 dB fan? Erstaunlich, da können sich Blacknoise, Noctua oder BeQuiet mal eine Scheibe von abschneiden was Lautstärke angeht


----------



## FrozenPie (30. Oktober 2014)

SimplyAlegend schrieb:


> 10 dB fan? Erstaunlich, da können sich Blacknoise, Noctua oder BeQuiet mal eine Scheibe von abschneiden was Lautstärke angeht


 
Wenn das dadurch erreicht wird, dass der Lüfter gar nicht erst dreht, lieber nicht


----------



## Acker (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin auch mal gespannt was den ein unparteiischer Tester zu dem Radix ECO II sagt.


----------



## Shadow Complex (30. Oktober 2014)

Acker schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mal gespannt was den ein unparteiischer Tester zu dem Radix ECO II sagt.
> 
> Gruß
> Dennis


 
Nicht gutes.

Muss man sich als Gewerblicher hier im Forum nicht kenntlich machen?


----------



## _chiller_ (30. Oktober 2014)

Was hat er denn vorher geschrieben? Ist er im Auftrag von Tacens unterwegs? Wenn ja, dann habe ich schlechte Nachrichten für ihn, das Produkt ist bislang eher nicht so gut um es freundlich auszudrücken


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab das erste auf Screenshot, lade ich dir gerne hoch


----------



## _chiller_ (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich bitte darum, gerne per PM an mich


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. Oktober 2014)

Musst du warten, bis ich zu hause bin, dann kommt das sofort (so gegen 8 oder so)


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin schwer neugierig auf die 10db.
Wenn das nicht stimmt könnte man sie wegen Irreführung dran kriegen. 



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Was hat er denn vorher geschrieben? Ist er im Auftrag von Tacens unterwegs? Wenn ja, dann habe ich schlechte Nachrichten für ihn, das Produkt ist bislang eher nicht so gut um es freundlich auszudrücken



Kannst du mal sagen was für Caps Sekundär drin sind?


----------



## _chiller_ (30. Oktober 2014)

Der Test kommt demnächst, ich möchte hier nicht zuviel spoilern


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2014)

Dann schick mir eine PN. 
Ich verrate auch nichts.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Oktober 2014)

FormatC schrieb:


> Jonnyguru habe ich mittlerweile als seriöse Quelle komplett ausgeblendet.


Same here.
Die waren mal besser, als es noch nicht so viel Konkurenz gab. 
Inzwischen ist das dort geschriebene aber relativ wenig wert, da man sich auf völlig falschen Dingen aufhängt. Und auch sich nicht wirklich gut mit den Geräten beschäftigt.

Alles in allem gibt es dort einiges, was ich nicht besonders toll find, zum Beispiel den Punktabzug bei 'nicht japanischen Kondensatoren'. IMO völliger Bullshit...

Gute Tests gibts z.B. auf Techpowerup, nicht mehr auf Jonnyguru. Zumal man hier einen Kausalen zusammenhang zwischen der Mitarbeit des Seitengründers und Corsair sowie der sinkenden Qualität der Seite vermuten könnte...
Aber das kann uns letztendlich egal sein. Es gibt ja bessere Quellen für Netzteiltests als die. Und die sollten wir auch verwenden...

PS: AUch das Forum ist fürs Klo. Wer was über Netzteile wissen will, geht besser ins Badcaps Forum als Jonnyguru...


----------



## FrozenPie (30. Oktober 2014)

Weiß jemand zufällig den Fertiger des TechSolo STP-650 ? 


FrozenPie schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. Oktober 2014)

Waren die Techsolos nicht alle von Channel Well?


----------



## _chiller_ (30. Oktober 2014)

Sie im Inneren so aus wie mein MS-Tech Value 950W, technisch sollten die sich auch nicht groß unterscheiden. Techsolo und MS-Tech haben aber viele identische Netzteile auf dem Markt, daher wundert mich das jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2014)

Acker schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mal gespannt was den ein unparteiischer Tester zu dem Radix ECO II sagt.


 
Ich kann mir denken was bei raus kommen wird.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (30. Oktober 2014)

Nachdem, was ich bisher gesehen habe, was die Modell-Bezeichnung auf der Platine des Radix ECOII dem Eingeweihten verrät und wo die Spur ins asiatische Eletroschrott-Paradies genau hinführt, da bekomme ich jetzt schon Schüttelfrost. Aber den Auftritt gönne ich _chiller_ wirklich von Herzen, denn er hat ja als Kunde für den Schund ehrlich mit seinem eigenen Geld gezahlt und muss sich nun mit diesem Totalverlust rumärgern.

Ich finde es gut, wenn jemand wie -chiller_ mit etwas Initiative solche Geschichten aufdeckt und damit ahnungslose Außenstehende vor Schäden bewahrt, denn die Daten sind nie und nimmer real. Das wiederum lässt sich sogar beweisen. Aber es ist nicht meine Show 


Nachtrag:
Der mittlerweile wieder reduzierte Post da oben stammt übrigens von Dennis Acker, Geschäftsleitung von Field Electronic UG, die sich u.a. als Tacens-Partner bezeichnen. Da sich gewerbliche Forennutzer ja als solche ausweisen sollten, hole ich dies hier einfach mal stellvertretend und hilfsbereit nach.


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2014)

Finde ich auch gut nur interessiert das scheinbar niemanden.
Ich war ja heute im PC Laden und da kam auch einer rein der ein 700 Watt Netzteil haben wollte aber nicht mehr als 40€ ausgeben wollte.
Den konntest du belabern wie du wolltest. Der glaubt nicht dass ein gutes 700 Watt Netzteil über 100€ kostet oder dass die 700 Watt Angabe auf den Grafikkartenkarton sinnlos ist.
Der ist dann abgehauen und hat sich wohl bei Media Markt irgendwas geholt.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (30. Oktober 2014)

Betratungsresistenz ist die Geschäftsgrundlage der Hausratversicherer 

Übrigens hat der Tacens-Partner auch nur die unzertifizierten Mars Gaming Noname-Dinger aus der von uns bereits entdeckten Quelle im Angebot, während man die besseren Radix VII von FSP komplett ignoriert. So eine China-Büchse bekommst Du ab 8-10 USD, wenn die Stückzahl stimmt. Mit dem Billig-Rotz lassen sich sogar bessere Umsätze generieren als im High-End und die RMA ist faktisch kostenfrei. Einfach neues verschicken und fertig. 
Die alten HEC-Boliden von Tacens waren ja ganz nett, die CWT- und Huntkey-Modelle eher nicht.


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2014)

Hmm -- gute Huntkey Modelle?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (30. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hmm -- gute Huntkey Modelle?


Hast recht, lassen wir das 

Wenn ich mir die Liste der OEMs von Tacens so anschaue, da war ja schon so einge dabei. Aber wie es so aussieht, sind die Mars Gaming Teile auch nur umgelabelte F4-Plattformen des bewussten OEM aus Guangzhou. Das CE-Label ist auch falsch, das ist nur China-Export, also die übliche Irreführung der armen Kunden 
Stolze 60 Euro für ein "800"-Watt Netzteil mit läppischen 2 PCI-E-Anschlüssen und ungesleevten Kabeln, sowie unpraktischer Lastaufteilung sind schon sehr selbstbewusst.

Ich sehe, meine Liste braucht ein paar neue Einträge. Das war heute wieder ein extrem ergiebiger Tag für mich und die Datenbank


----------



## poiu (31. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hmm -- gute Huntkey Modelle?



das Jumper war ganz gut und das X7 hatte paar nette Feature das wars


----------



## Gast1666645802 (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte so einen tollen Hüpfer hier: Lüfter nach nur 5 Monaten 24/7 defekt (Lagerschaden), abgeraucht. Lassen wir das also besser 

Dafür steht bei meinem Bekannten noch ein PC mit einem uralten LC-Power 420W ATX-Netzteil drin, der läuft seit über 7 Jahren rund um die Uhr als Drucker-Server und Schnittstelle zu einem anderen Netzwerk - keine Mängel, noch nicht mal deutliche Lagergeräusche. Die Caps sehen auch noch ganz gut aus, was durchaus erstaunlich ist. Ich predige zwar, dass das ganze Gerät mal verschrottet gehört, aber streite mal mit einem Ü65. Altersstarrsinn, Geiz und Gottvertrauen


----------



## poiu (31. Oktober 2014)

ja die lüfter waren 08/15 billo yate Loon  aber die Platine, Verarbeitung usw war ganz brauchbar

am LC kann man halt nicht sehe ndas man nicht pauschalisieren kann manchmal laufen die teile ewig und manchmal startet nen High End teil schon zu beginn net 

ich weiß noch wie mir jemand erzählt hat das die alten xilence Lüfter selbst im Outdoor Betrieb jahrelang liefen


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hmm -- gute Huntkey Modelle?


 Joa, sowas gibts. Kostet nur dann etwas mehr...

Und so a Huntkey X7 1200W is auch nicht sooo schlecht. Aber wie immer: You get what you paid for. Besonders bei Huntkey...


----------



## poiu (3. November 2014)

paar Bilder von meine n CM besuch 

https://www.facebook.com/PoiuReviews/posts/713890305365157

nix besonderes


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2014)

Und unterm Tisch stehen die Corsair Gehäuse.


----------



## poiu (3. November 2014)

wo was  hab keine gesehen aber eine cherry tastatur war an der Chroma


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> wo was  hab keine gesehen aber eine cherry tastatur war an der Chroma


 
War jetzt auch nur als Gag gemeint.  
Keiner versteht meine Witze.


----------



## Goyoma (3. November 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> wo was  hab keine gesehen aber eine cherry tastatur war an der Chroma


 
Danke für die Antwort bei FB 

Kann leider nicht antworten, Facebook meldet dauernd einen Fehler 


Ja, ich weiß das in Berlin hauptsächlich die PR Geschichten laufen, habe mit den Jungs dort regelmäßig zutun, nur wusste ich nicht, dass in Eindhoven die Zentrale ist, gut zu wissen


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2014)

Die Niederlande ist eben eine europäische Steueroase.


----------



## poiu (3. November 2014)

doch aber ich war mir nicht sicher ob da nicht doch was stand 

bei Compucase standen zb CM gehäuse herum


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> bei Compucase standen zb CM gehäuse herum


 
Solange keine Cooler Master Netzteile drin sind.


----------



## ebastler (3. November 2014)

Hat da jemand was gegen CM Netzteile?^^


----------



## Hibble (3. November 2014)

Oh weia, ein Chieftec A-90


----------



## Gast1666645802 (3. November 2014)

> bei Compucase standen zb CM gehäuse herum


Da stehen auch Thermaltake, Corsair und Fujitsu-Kästen rum. Und noch vieles, vieles mehr. Die haben riesige Regale mit den Tools für die Modelle der jeweiligen Hersteller, es könnte ja sein, das mal wer eine alte Produktion wieder aufleben lassen will


----------



## poiu (3. November 2014)

FormatC schrieb:


> Da stehen auch Thermaltake, Corsair und Fujitsu-Kästen rum. Und noch vieles, vieles mehr. Die haben riesige Regale mit den Tools für die Modelle der jeweiligen Hersteller, es könnte ja sein, das mal wer eine alte Produktion wieder aufleben lassen will



Joop die fertigen halt für viele



ebastler schrieb:


> Hat da jemand was gegen CM Netzteile?^^



ich nicht die alten silent Pro waren gut, später bissl müll mit der GX serie die neuen B, GM, VS sind aber richtig gut



Hibble schrieb:


> Oh weia, ein Chieftec A-90



ähm kein Kommentar


----------



## Homerclon (4. November 2014)

Ich überlege mir eine Sapphire R9-290(X) VaporX zu kaufen, diese verlangt 2x PCIe-8Pin, mein Netzteil (Be Quiet Straight Power E8 580W-CM; im Gegensatz zur E9-Serie mit DC/DC-Technik) hat jedoch nur 2x 6Pin + 1x 8Pin.
Bei Caseking hab ich diesen 6Pin-auf-8Pin-Adapter gefunden.

Ist das eine unbedenkliche Möglichkeit die GraKa an meinem Netzteil zu betreiben (immerhin wird dann durch das selbe Kabel/Anschluss bis zur doppelten Leistung abverlangt), oder ist es empfehlenswerter das NT zu tauschen?
Es ist kein starkes Übertakten (ohne/minimale Spannungserhöhung) geplant, weder der GraKa noch CPU (4790K).


----------



## ich111 (4. November 2014)

Nimm doch einfach ein 2x6 Pin auf 8 Pin


----------



## Homerclon (4. November 2014)

Wenn ich ein solchen Adapter finden würde, könnte ich ein solchen nehmen.
Das einzige 2x auf 8-Pin das ich finde, ist 2x-Molex oder 2xSATA auf 8-Pin. Das wäre aber unpraktisch.


----------



## Legacyy (4. November 2014)

Den 6 auf 8 Pin kannst du gerne nehmen. 
Die beiden zusätzlich Pins sind eh nur Masseanschlüsse.
Hab auch so einen bei mir dran.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. November 2014)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir eine Sapphire R9-290(X) VaporX zu kaufen, diese verlangt 2x PCIe-8Pin,


Hast du das ausprobiert oder woher willst du das wissen?? Hast dir die anderen 290X Karten mal angeschaut??

Kurz:
Die Karte HAT 2x 8pin PCIe Anschlüsse. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass das auch gebraucht wird!!

Von daher: Erst mal die Karte mit 6+8pin ausprobieren (gibt da zwei Möglichkeiten, beides solltest ausprobieren). Und wenns dann nicht geht, dann kannst ja mal den be quiet Support nach einem passenden Kabel fragen.


----------



## tsd560ti (4. November 2014)

Hat jemand Ahnung von OEM Netzteilen und kann in dem Thread weiterhelfen? 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/361273-xps-8300-aufruesten.html
Und bitte köpft mich erst nach meiner Stellungnahme, wenn was falsch ist


----------



## poiu (5. November 2014)

alle die mal ei nbrauchbares huntkey sehen owllen sollten dem Thread folgen


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (5. November 2014)

Wieder was neues zum Spielen ^^
https://www.facebook.com/7728794827...2879482768219/780210888701745/?type=1&theater


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. November 2014)

Hast auch ein CM Sample bekommen?


----------



## _chiller_ (5. November 2014)

Hast du mittlerweile eine größere Grafikkarte um das Netzteil zu testen? Mit einer R9 270X wird das sonst nämlich eher nix ^^


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (5. November 2014)

Jein, ich guck gerade ob ich was finde 
Mein Haupt-PC will ich ungerne zerpflücken.


----------



## _chiller_ (5. November 2014)

Naja aber mit einem ca. 250W-System kann man keine sinnvollen Benchmarks für ein 750W-Netzteil durchführen. Ich hab das V750SM damals mit maximal 450W auslasten können und das war auch nicht so sinnvoll. Ich hab das Netzteil damals nur genommen weil ich es zum Release testen durfte.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (5. November 2014)

Ich lass mir was einfallen.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2014)

Versuch dein Glück.
Sapphire Radeon HD 4870 X2 ATI 2GB 2 GB GDDR5 Dual DVI GraKa Grafikkarte HD4870 | eBay


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. November 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Wieder was neues zum Spielen ^^
> https://www.facebook.com/7728794827...2879482768219/780210888701745/?type=1&theater


 
Hab da auch was, ebenso 750W. Konnts auch noch nich zum aufdrehen bewegen...


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (5. November 2014)

Wenn wer ne Karte hat kann er sich ja per PN melden.  Leihweise gegen Gebühren würde auch gehen.^^


----------



## Philipus II (5. November 2014)

Wenn du die Versandkosten in beide Richtungen trägst, kannst du dir bei mir eine AMD HD4870X2 im Referenzdesign für ein paar Wochen ausleihen. Ist mein Privat-Bestand, ich brauche die so schnell nicht wieder (hab eine zweite).


----------



## ebastler (5. November 2014)

Morgen fange ich mit meinem Review an! Testkandidat liegt schon lange herum, hatte nur nie Zeit zum Testen... Dürft euch drauf freuen^^

Effizienzmessungen à la Chiller (3 NTs im Direktvergleich bei fixen Testszenarien), Spannungswerte (gemessen mit Fluke 177), Ripplewerte (gemesseb mit Hameg HM605), Innenleben usw. Erstes Review wird gleich ordentlich gemacht^^

Habe nur nichts für Lautstärkemessungen...


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (5. November 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Wenn du die Versandkosten in beide Richtungen trägst, kannst du dir bei mir eine AMD HD4870X2 im Referenzdesign für ein paar Wochen ausleihen. Ist mein Privat-Bestand, ich brauche die so schnell nicht wieder (hab eine zweite).


Hast PN


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. November 2014)

Ich hätte noch ne HD 4850 da, das müsste im Trifire laufen.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (5. November 2014)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch ne HD 4850 da, das müsste im Trifire laufen.


 
Ja muss gucken wie teuer das am ende wird  11€ VS ist es schon (hin und zurück).
Aber danke für das Angebot. Komm ich evtl. drauf zurück.
Oder kannst du die mir Verkaufen?! aber lass das per PN machen bevor ein Mod sauer wird


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. November 2014)

Hast ne PN


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Morgen fange ich mit meinem Review an! Testkandidat liegt schon lange herum, hatte nur nie Zeit zum Testen... Dürft euch drauf freuen^^


 
Ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. November 2014)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch ne HD 4850 da, das müsste im Trifire laufen.


 Die 4850 is da relativ egal und harmlos. Pi mal Daumen dürft die um die 100W verbraten - also eher kaum der Rede wert...

Wirklich interessant sind da eher modernere Dual GPU Karten oder aber die High End Thermis, insbesondere 470 und 480 sowie 580...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. November 2014)

Jap, aber wenn das im Trifire läuft hast du eben 100 Watt mehr.


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2014)

Bei den Termis muss man nur aufpassen dass man sie nicht zu gut kühlt sonst werden sie geradezu zahm.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei den Termis muss man nur aufpassen dass man sie nicht zu gut kühlt sonst werden sie geradezu zahm.


 
Deswegen würde ich Referenzmodelle kaufen.


----------



## _chiller_ (5. November 2014)

Bei Referenzmodellen ist es aber so, das die extrem laut sind wenn man der Grafikkarte die Sporen gibt. Ich bekomme ja nicht mal meine GTX 480 mit massivem Custom-Kühler und zwei 140 mm-Lüftern ansatzweise gebändigt ^^


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2014)

Musst du doch auch nicht.
Du baust dir eine Schallschutzwand wenn du die Lautstärke des Netzteils ermitteln willst.

Sag mal. Wart ihr alle noch nie im Baumarkt?


----------



## Philipus II (5. November 2014)

Ach, ich mach das mit der Rustikal-Methode: Lüfter mit der Hand anhalten. Für die 5 Sekunden für die Messung geht das schon mal. Vorsicht aber mit dem Finger.
Bei den beiden AMD 295X2 habe ich auch eine Trennwand verwendet, klar.


----------



## _chiller_ (5. November 2014)

Eine Trennwand nutze ich auch, dicke Mainboardkartons eignen sich dafür hervorragend ^^ Trotzdem fangen die nicht alles ab.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (5. November 2014)

Das wird glaube ich mein bestes Review.
Baue gerade paar Grafiken in Photoshop 

Edit: Wie viel zieht die 4870 denn so?!


----------



## NuVirus (5. November 2014)

nicht wirklich viel so ca. 150W mit OC wohl maximal 200W bei Custom Designs.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (5. November 2014)

also die X2 auch?


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2014)

Die X2 hat zwei GPUs drauf. Die kannst du auch gut übertakten und dann zieht die schon ordentlich.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (5. November 2014)

Ok alles klar. Philipus ist ja so nett und leiht sie mir  
Jetzt weiß ich wieder, warum ich das Forum hier so feier


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2014)

Finde ich sehr geil einfach mal eine Grafikkarte zu verleihen.  
Etwas verwirrt bin ich nur dass er gleich mehrere davon zu Hause hat.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. November 2014)

Wie viel zieht die X2 nochmal ? Die wäre sehr interessant falls ich mal paar Reviews machen sollte


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2014)

Kannst du schauen. 
PCGH-Test: Radeon HD 4870 X2 - HD 4870 X2: Stromverbrauch und Lautstärke


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. November 2014)

Wie viel braucht die  300W oder wie.

Jetzt merkt man wie effizienz die Teile im Idle damals waren. 200W im Idle nice. Jetzt brauhct ein deutlich stärkeres System ~50W.


----------



## ebastler (5. November 2014)

Hey Leute, mal ne Frage: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?p=6934389

Was haltet ihm vom Netzteil meines Kumpels? Corsair GS600 2013.

Dass es nix wirklich Gutes ist ist mir klar, aber betreibt das ne 290 und ne 2500K ohne samt der Hardware abzubrennen?


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Wie viel braucht die  300W oder wie.
> 
> Jetzt merkt man wie effizienz die Teile im Idle damals waren. 200W im Idle nice. Jetzt brauhct ein deutlich stärkeres System ~50W.



Ja. Schon wahnsinn was die System im Idle so verbraten haben.



ebastler schrieb:


> Hey Leute, mal ne Frage: Allgemeiner AMD R9-290/290X Laber Thread - Seite 1155
> 
> Was haltet ihm vom Netzteil meines Kumpels? Corsair GS600 2013.
> 
> Dass es nix wirklich Gutes ist ist mir klar, aber betreibt das ne 290 und ne 2500K ohne samt der Hardware abzubrennen?


 
Der übliche CWT Schinken halt.
Du weißt ja was darin so verbaut ist.
Kaputt gehen wird die Hardware nicht aber das Netzteil wird wohl eher kaputt gehen. Meist der Lüfter.
Wenn er es schon hat kann er es behalten. Neu kaufen aber auf keinen Fall.


----------



## ebastler (5. November 2014)

CWT also... Dann gehts eh. Hatte nur irgendwie Angst, dass Corsair da ganz großen Crap gekauft habe 

Haben tut er es schon, und ich werde ihm mein aktuelles Reviewsample aufschwatzen, sobald ich durch bin. Ist also echt nur für den Übergang.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> CWT also... Dann gehts eh. Hatte nur irgendwie Angst, dass Corsair da ganz großen Crap gekauft habe


 
Beim Lüfter haben sie das. 

Dann passt das. Ist ja nicht so dass das Corsair sofort abraucht.
Wie gesagt. In der Regel geht bei so einem Netzteil der Lüfter zuerst kaputt.
Und das hast du sicher schon mal irgendwo gelesen dass Corsair Besitzer ihren Netzteillüfter austauschen wollen.


----------



## Philipus II (5. November 2014)

Ich habe die beiden AMD HD 4870X2 damals extra fürs Netzteil-Testen angeschafft. Da ich sie für die High-End-Tests jetzt durch zwei AMD Radeon R9 295X2 abgelöst habe, werde ich die zweite X2 so schnell nicht mehr brauchen. Aber auch die erste wird nur recht selten betrieben.

Im Privatrechner habe ich meine normale AMD HD4870 104MB im Sommer durch eine AMD R9 270X ersetzt. Die normale 4870 habe ich aber nicht mehr hier rumliegen, sondern direkt veramscht. Meine Lagerfläche ist sehr begrenzt.


----------



## XyZaaH (5. November 2014)

@ Philipus zum Testen? 2 295 x2 :O
Und im Hauptrechner dann die 270X  sofort die 2 295 X2 in den Hauptrechner und nur zum testen Raus nehmen


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Da ich sie für die High-End-Tests jetzt durch zwei AMD Radeon R9 295X2 abgelöst habe,


 
Keine schlechte Wahl. 
Mal sehen wie viele Netzteile abrauchen wenn du beide Grafikkarten gleichzeitig einsetzt. 



XyZaaH schrieb:


> @ Philipus zum Testen? 2 295 x2 :O
> Und im Hauptrechner dann die 270X  sofort die 2 295 X2 in den Hauptrechner und nur zum testen Raus nehmen



Netzteile testen ist ein teures Hobby.
Viele hätten gerne ein Oszilloskop aber die kosten richtig.


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2014)

Es gibt überraschend gute China-Oszilloskopen und bei eBay zig gebrauchte. Aber selbst ein einfaches 2-Kanal Tektronix (und afaik ist der Bandbreitenbedarf bei dem was bei NTs gemessen wird nicht Soo hoch) kostet neu "nur" 500€.


----------



## ebastler (5. November 2014)

Ehe ich mir ein China-DSO kaufe, hole ich mir garantiert wieder ein gebrauchtes älteres Hameg oder so was.
Mein HM 605 war damals nicht wirklich teuer und ist echt top


----------



## Gast1666645802 (5. November 2014)

Ich kenne keine ordentliche Firme in China, die solche Scopes vom Night-Market in Benutzung hätte. Meistens Tektronix, ganz selten auch mal Hameg. 

Aber so ein Oszi ist wirklich extrem hilfreich. Man kann damit mehr machen, als man vielleicht zuerst annehmen mag. Ich habe zwei getriggerte HMO 3054 im Einsatz und schwöre mittlerweile drauf.


----------



## Philipus II (6. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Netzteile testen ist ein teures Hobby.


Naja, ich schreibe für PC Games Hardware und ComputerBase über Netzteile, da kommt man bei Bedarf auch an nette Hardware, wenn man einfach mal was ausprobieren möchte. Zudem stellen mir ein paar Technik-Partner einen beachtlichen Teil der Ausrüstung. Die 295X2 ist für den Privatrechner völliger Overkill (und mir persönlich zu laut). Wenn hätte ich mir eine GTX 980 geholt.

Grundsätzlich reichen für Restwelligkeitsmessungen 20 MHz Bandbreite. Wer öfter Netzteile testen will, wird mit einem Vierkanal-Oszi den Umsteckaufwand reduzieren, allerdings sind die kaum günstig zu bekommen. FormatCs HMO 3054 sind rein für die Konformitätsprüfung nach Intel-Specs völlig übertrieben. Andererseits kann man damit andere spannende Dinge machen


----------



## Gobbel (6. November 2014)

> Grundsätzlich reichen für Restwelligkeitsmessungen 20 MHz Bandbreite.


Grundsätzlich MUSS die Restwelligkeit mit 20 MHz Bandbreite gemessen werden, alles andere ist sogar falsch.

Jedes billige Oszi hat ja heute schon 50 MHz Bandbreite. Andere Dinge sind eh viel wichtiger als die Bandbreite, zum Beispiel die Waveform/s oder Speichertiefe.  Was nützt einem 300 MHz wenn das Oszi nur 50 Waveform Updates pro Sekunde hat und man so nichts auf dem Display angezeigt bekommt.

hier ist mal ein Nettes Beispiel von Schrott mit 300 MHz 
EEVblog #480 - 300MHz Owon SDS Oscilloscope - YouTube



> Es gibt überraschend gute China-Oszilloskopen und bei eBay zig gebrauchte.


Absolut, gibt ne ganze Menge, man muss nur wissen welche brauchbar sind.
Gibt auch ganz gute Oszis für den PC, Picoscope zum Beispiel.


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2014)

FormatC schrieb:


> Ich kenne keine ordentliche Firme in China, die solche Scopes vom Night-Market in Benutzung hätte.


Bei uns in der Firma hatte mal jemand sein 100€ Schnäppchen dabei und hat ein paar Vergleichsmessungen mit unseren Agilent Scopes gemacht: Die Ergebnisse waren nicht zu unterscheiden.
Dass man so einem Ding ohne Prüfprotokoll etc. auf Arbeit nie trauen würde, allein schon weil man eben nicht nachweisen kann dass es vernünftig misst, heißt aber noch lange nicht dass die wirklich schlecht messen.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (6. November 2014)

Genau da aber liegt ja das hüpfende Komma. Wir haben die Oszi-Entwicklung von Hameg hier gleich um die Ecke und wenn man sieht, was dort für ein Aufwand betrieben wird, dann erklärt sich auch irgendwie der Preis für solche Geräte. 

Um mit den mehr oder weniger offensichtlichen Nachbauten aber wirklich sicher gehen zu können, müsste man aufwändige Vergleichsreihen starten - mit jedem einzelnen Gerät, denn ob die Serie immer identische Geräte liefert, ist auch oft fraglich. Kalkuliert man dann Aufwand, Nutzen und Risiko, dann wird keine seriöse Firma ein <= 500-Euro-Scope nutzen. Auch Langzeitstabilität und Haltbarkeit sind ein Thema, von Firmware-Updates mal ganz zu schweigen.

Für einen privaten Nutzer kann sowas aber durchaus funktionieren und sich lohnen, solange er nicht in der Öffentlichkeit auf der Belastbarkeit solcher Ergebnisse besteht und damit den Finger über Produkten hebt oder senkt.


----------



## poiu (6. November 2014)

Oh Zalman hat Konkurs angemeldet  so überaschend ist das ja aber nicht, die haben ja auch in Letzter Zeit nur noch Fehler gemacht und eigentlich mit abwesenheit geglänzt.

Oh gibt ein interessantes Thema hier 



Gobbel schrieb:


> hier ist mal ein Nettes Beispiel von Schrott mit 300 MHz
> EEVblog #480 - 300MHz Owon SDS Oscilloscope - YouTube



haha das video ist klasse wieder so ein " wir werfen mit zahlen umher"


----------



## Gast1666645802 (6. November 2014)

Man kann überall viel Mist messen. 

Wenn ich an die ganzen eBay- und Baumarkt-Infrarot-Thermometer denke und was da für ein Knüll verbreitet wird... Solange man nicht den Emissionsgrad des Materials kennt, was man messen möchte und die Größe des Messpunktes nicht weiß, sind diese "Messwerte" alle voll für die Tonne. Wenn ich mit der IR-Kamera arbeite, muss ich für jeden der bis zu zwölf möglichen Messpunkte vorher den Emissionsgrad eingeben und die Punktgröße bestimmen, damit ich überhaupt nutzbare Werte bekomme. Wenn ich den Emissionsgrad nicht bestimmen kann, muss man halt mit etwas hauchdünnem Lack oder etwas Silikonöl arbeiten, da man diese Werte im Kopf hat. Einfach mal so draufhalten und messen geht 100%-ig schief. 

Das Gleiche gilt auch für die Oszis, denn wenn man falsche Settings verwendet, ist alles auf dem Schirm für die Katz und unbrauchbar. Am Ende ist jedes komplexere Messgerät nur so gut wie der, der es bedient.


----------



## ebastler (6. November 2014)

Naja, ein Oszi bedienen ist echt kein Hexenwerk, oder? Ich hatte nie ein Digitales in der Hand, nur Vollanaloge wie mein HM 605 (sehr einfach) oder teildigitale mit CRT (sogar noch einfacher)...


----------



## Gast1666645802 (6. November 2014)

> Naja, ein Oszi bedienen ist echt kein Hexenwerk


Kommt immer genau darauf an, was Du machen möchtest. Spätestens beim Hinterlegen von Formeln dürften so einige aussteigen. Aber die Restwelligkeit bei Netzteilen dürften die meisten wohl hinbekommen. 

Schlimmer wird es erst, wenn man 8 Kanäle hat und 4 davon noch eine Elektronik dazwischen sitzen haben, die einem Verzögerungen in der Signalverarbeitung aufs Auge drückt. Alle Eingänge immer schön synchron im Griff zu haben und wirklich ohne Phasenverschiebung zu loggen ist zwar auch noch kein Hexenwerk, aber dann schon etwas aufwändiger.


----------



## poiu (6. November 2014)

Gewisses Grundverständnis muss man von Elektrotechnik mitbringen, der Rest ist übung.

ich weiß noch wie man mir ohne einführung, nix null, Im Labor unter Zeitdruck so eines hingestellt hat und gesagt mach 

So schnell hab ich noch nie gelernt 

Aber ich bi nda vol laus der Übung, mache mit denn Teilen null muss mir endliche eiens um spielen besorgen, nichts geht über learning bei doing und fehler machen


----------



## Gast1666645802 (6. November 2014)

Gebrauchte und ausgereifte Mittelklasse gibt es ab und an schon ganz günstig, also besser auf bewährte Technik setzen, zu der man auch viele Hilfen im Netz findet.


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Naja, ich schreibe für PC Games Hardware und ComputerBase über Netzteile, da kommt man bei Bedarf auch an nette Hardware, wenn man einfach mal was ausprobieren möchte. Zudem stellen mir ein paar Technik-Partner einen beachtlichen Teil der Ausrüstung. Die 295X2 ist für den Privatrechner völliger Overkill (und mir persönlich zu laut). Wenn hätte ich mir eine GTX 980 geholt.
> 
> Grundsätzlich reichen für Restwelligkeitsmessungen 20 MHz Bandbreite. Wer öfter Netzteile testen will, wird mit einem Vierkanal-Oszi den Umsteckaufwand reduzieren, allerdings sind die kaum günstig zu bekommen. FormatCs HMO 3054 sind rein für die Konformitätsprüfung nach Intel-Specs völlig übertrieben. Andererseits kann man damit andere spannende Dinge machen


 
Ja. Wenn du alles in den Arsch geblasen bekommst dann ist das schon i.O.  

Ich meine eher die, die das so nebenbei machen. Ohne einen finanzstarken Auftraggeber im Rücken oder Hersteller die was sponsorn.


----------



## _chiller_ (6. November 2014)

Es ist schon teuer, wenn man sich die Ausrüstung kauft und sogar auf eigene Kosten zur Chroma fährt. Aber irgendwann rentiert sich das auch wieder wenn man zu größeren Seiten wechselt. Philip hat auch mal bei Tech-Review angefangen wo ich aktuell schreibe


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Philip hat auch mal bei Tech-Review angefangen wo ich aktuell schreibe


 
Ich dachte du bist ein unabhängiger Tester und hast einen Blog wo du veröffentlichst?


----------



## _chiller_ (6. November 2014)

Nein, abgesehen von den Sachen im PCGH-Forum schreibe ich durchgehend für verschiedene Seiten.


----------



## poiu (6. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. Wenn du alles in den Arsch geblasen bekommst dann ist das schon i.O.
> 
> Ich meine eher die, die das so nebenbei machen. Ohne einen finanzstarken Auftraggeber im Rücken oder Hersteller die was sponsorn.



Finanzstarken Auftraggeber, wer soll das den Sein c´t  ihr hab alle falsche Vorstellungen


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> Finanzstarken Auftraggeber, wer soll das den Sein c´t  ihr hab alle falsche Vorstellungen


 
Irgendwas muss ich doch schreiben.


----------



## Gobbel (6. November 2014)

> Aber irgendwann rentiert sich das auch wieder wenn man zu größeren Seiten wechselt.


 

Die Rechnung will ich sehen, wie sich das rentiert! Wenn sich das irgendwie auch nur ansatzweise "rentieren" würde gäbs 50 Webseiten die nur Netzteile testen würden!



> Naja, ein Oszi bedienen ist echt kein Hexenwerk, oder?


Absolut nicht, es beschränkt sich darauf das man ne Anleitung lesen kann und ein gewisses Grundverständiss mitbringt. Bei guten Scopes bekommt man die Basissachen auch ohne Anleitung schnell hin.

Natürlich will einem jeder, der irgendwo in einer Firma vor so einem Gerät sitzt eintrümmern, das das alles unglaublich kompliziert ist und nur ER das wirklich bedienen kann und alles andere ausser das X0000000€ teurer Gerät Müll ist........ um damit seinen Arbeitsplatz zu sichern.... Manchmal ist das geradezu peinlich!


----------



## Gast1666645802 (6. November 2014)

Gobbel schrieb:


> Natürlich will einem jeder, der irgendwo in einer Firma vor so einem Gerät sitzt Eintrümmern, das das alles unglaublich kompliziert ist und nur ER das wirklich bedienen kann, um damit seinen Arbeitsplatz zu sichern.... Manchmal ist das geradezu peinlich!


Naja, kommt immer darauf an, WAS man mit den Scopes machen will und muss. Ich möchten denjenigen sehen, der nach 10 Minuten Handbuch dort Formeln rein hämmert, individuelle Anwendungsprofile abspeichert, die angeschlossene Technik sauber kalibriert (es gibt ja nicht nur Tastköpfe) und mit Dingen wie Flankenfilter, Hysterese, Triggern, Speichertiefe, Interpolation usw. was anzufangen weiß. Klar kann man alle diese Dinge relativ schnell lernen, wenn man etwas technisches Grundverständnis besitzt, aber Menüeinträge und Wirklichkeit klaffen oft weit auseinander. Will man die Technik wirklich nutzen, hilft nicht nur mal eben so einschalten.


----------



## _chiller_ (6. November 2014)

Gobbel schrieb:


> Die Rechnung will ich sehen, wie sich das rentiert! Wenn sich das irgendwie auch nur ansatzweise "rentieren" würde gäbs 50 Webseiten die nur Netzteile testen würden!


 Es rentiert sich auf größeren Seiten, teilweise sehr gut sogar. PCGH beschäftigt geschätzt 15 Leute Vollzeit und noch einige freie Mitarbeiter, woher soll das Geld denn bitteschön kommen?


----------



## Gobbel (6. November 2014)

Ja für die PCGH Geschäftsleitung und Inhaber rentiert sich das sicher 

Aber ein Netzteil Test garantiert nicht!


----------



## _chiller_ (6. November 2014)

Doch das tut er, ich kenne die Zahlen.


----------



## Philipus II (6. November 2014)

Als freier Mitarbeiter für PCGH Fachbereich Netzteile: Die Bezahlung für Netzteil-Tests ist durchaus angemessen. Natürlich wäre mehr Geld immer schön, aber die Bezahlung für einen Standard-Artikel ist umgerechnet auf den Stundenlohn echt in Ordnung. Könnte ich so viele Artikel einreichen wie ich möchte würde ich das wohl sogar "Vollzeit" als freier Mitarbeiter machen. Für mich ist das derzeit zudem ein Nebenjob (schließe gerade mein Master-Studium ab), da passt der Arbeitsumfang perfekt. Die Vorstellung, dass freie Mitarbeit immer Ausbeutung wäre, trifft nicht vollständig zu. Es gibt auch einige lobenswerte Ausnahmen.

Dass viele kleine und mittlere Seiten den Autoren nichts oder symbolische Beträge für Inhalte anbieten, ist eine ganz andere Baustelle. Umgerechnet auf die Stunde liegt man da oft klar unter 5 Euro. Mit den richtigen Referenzen und Fähigkeiten kommt man aber auch an die fair bezahlten Aufträge. Schlecht bezahlte Angebote lehnt man dann kurz und schmerzlos ab. Früher war das auch für mich anders: Auf eigene Kosten nach Hamburg gefahren zur Chroma bei Enermax und nachher die Testmuster verschachert, um die Fahrtkosten zu decken. Ohne den richtigen Auftraggeber im Rücken geht das auf Dauer nicht.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (6. November 2014)

@Phillipus:
Die Seiten, die Freelancer gut zahlen, kannst Du an nur einer Hand abzählen. Da gibt es z.B. was mit P, c', T und nochmal T am Anfang. Viel mehr fällt mir da gerade nicht ein 

Ohne ins Detail gehen zu wollen - deutlich unter 250 für ein einfaches Review und deutlich unter 500 für richtige Fachartikel oder Roundups sind fast schon sittenwidrig, aber leider fast überall die Regel, weil billige Freelancer oder Schüler, die sich mit den Samples zufrieden geben, permanent die Preise versauen. Angebot anhören, lächeln und bitten, nie wieder anzurufen. Anders geht es gar nicht.


----------



## Philipus II (6. November 2014)

Ich weiß noch ein zweites mit T am Anfang. Bei einem weiteren Medium mit A habe ich nur Gerüchte gehört, das soll aber auch passen. Dann ist die Sammlung aber komplett, fürchte ich.

Wobei man, das behaupte ich mal, das Budget teilweise stark an der Qualität der Artikel erkennt. Das mit den Bananen und den Affen hatten wir ja schonmal . Wer zu wenig zahlt, um Profis anzulocken, muss (auch) laienhafte Artikel in Kauf nehmen. Neben den Insidern, die als Hobby nebenbei testen, gibt es leider auch viele, die keine Ahnung haben. Schlussendlich erhält man mit mehr Budget oft auch deutlich bessere Artikel. Das fällt einem besonders auf, wenn man selbst in dem Thema fit ist.


----------



## poiu (6. November 2014)

haha letztens auch so ein Angebot bekommen, wollte Mischung aus CB & meinen Artikeln + mehr und dann Chroma fahrten wahrscheinlich selbst bezahlen^^

die Entlohnung sollte sich Preislich bei ~ Preis von brauchbaren Kasten Bier belaufen. 

Da ich die sonstige Gesprächart schlicht als Unverschämtheit abstempeln würde und wusste was die Seite für Werbung nimmt muss man sagen das dass schlicht Deppen suche und Gier ist *Punkt* 

Vom Stundenlohn wäre Pfandflaschen sammeln wohl lukrativer und stressfreier X-D


 Dito @ Igor & Phillipus

PS der Trancens typ hat sich gemeldet die schicken mir ei nsample na dann bin ich mal gesapnnt wie gut oder wie goldig das tei list


----------



## Gast1666645802 (6. November 2014)

Wohl eher silbrig und ohne OCP


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2014)

Und mit mieser Spannungsregulation.


----------



## _chiller_ (6. November 2014)

Ich bekomme auch eins (aber ein anderes Modell als poiu), bin mal gespannt ^^


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2014)

Jetzt brennt aber die Luft.


----------



## poiu (6. November 2014)

FormatC schrieb:


> Wohl eher silbrig und ohne OCP


 

nein eher silber zertifiziert Klick  aber 230VAC Only 
Andyson und Aerocool lassen grüßen  

aber ich will das nicht vorverurteilen!



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ich bekomme auch eins (aber ein anderes Modell als poiu), bin mal gespannt ^^



du hast das uach angeleiert  aber ich glaube du bekommst das gleiche mit anderen Namen wenn ich mir die Bilder ansehe ist das für mich nenn Andyson und das eindeutig  außer 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und mit mieser Spannungsregulation.



Muss nicht sein die ANdyson die ich geshen habe ware nin dem Punkt meist gut siehe auch die LC Gold


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> Muss nicht sein die ANdyson die ich geshen habe ware nin dem Punkt meist gut siehe auch die LC Gold


 
Deins ist von Andyson und nicht von FSP?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (6. November 2014)

Komisch, die Neuen sind doch von FSP...  Das ältere Zeugs kam auch mal von Andyson


----------



## poiu (6. November 2014)

hmm also ich lasse mich positiv überraschen, hab mir die Bilder auf der Page angeschaut udn das sieht nach andyson aus

wenn da FSP kommt gut, aber bei RealHardtech steht das die neueren Valeo V von Enhance kommen sollten aber _Cancelled_ sind


----------



## _chiller_ (6. November 2014)

Tacens hat auch schon bei CWT, Huntkey und HEC eingekauft, da kann also alles kommen  Ich lasse mich jetzt einfach mal überraschen


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (7. November 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=361637


----------



## _chiller_ (7. November 2014)

Und sowas nennt sich dann Netzteiltester... Wenn die bei PCGH und Corsair auch nur ein bisschen Sachverstand besitzen, hat sich die Person in dem Thread grade selbst disqualifiziert


----------



## Gast1666645802 (7. November 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Lesertest: 3 x Corsair HX750i und 3 x Corsair CS550M - jetzt für den Lesertest der Netzteile bewerben!


_Meine Qualifizierung hierfür möchte ich darin begründen, dass ich schon seit Jahren für mich, meine Freunde und Institutskollegen Rechner zusammenstelle und teste. Dabei kümmer ich mich sowohl um das Übertakten als auch Diagnose. _
Made my day! 

Satte 22 Rechtschreib-, Grammatik- und Ausdrucksfehler in dieser kurzen Bewerbung werden wohl kaum für den institutionellen Diagnostiker und Kümmerer sprechen, der statt des Übertaktens seiner Freunde wohl besser auf vollständige Sätze, den richtigen Satzbau, sowie auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung geachtet hätte.


----------



## poiu (7. November 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Tacens hat auch schon bei CWT, Huntkey und HEC eingekauft, da kann also alles kommen  Ich lasse mich jetzt einfach mal überraschen


 

Lass dich überraschen 



Corsair Aktion 

na viellecht kommt dabei was herum, gibt hier genug Stamm user die hier auch unterwegs sind, einfach mal bewerben


----------



## Frosdedje (7. November 2014)

poiu schrieb:
			
		

> aber bei RealHardtech steht das die neueren Valeo V von Enhance kommen sollten aber _Cancelled_ sind


Was ich so gehört habe (war in einem Thread von JonnyGURU, finde den aber irgendwie nicht), ist, dass die 
Ecova Plug Load Solutions Testberichte von einer Netzteilserie von Enhance übernommen wurden.
Zudem ließen die ersten Produktfotos auf der Herstellerhomepage (diese charaktersich ausgefächerte Kühlkörper) auf Enhance schließen.


----------



## poiu (7. November 2014)

Frosdedje immer noch nicht bei Corsair beworben, ihr sollt da nicht rumspammen sondern euch bewerben


----------



## bitbowl (7. November 2014)

Was haltet ihr von der BeQuiet System Power 7 Reihe?


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> Corsair Aktion
> 
> na viellecht kommt dabei was herum, gibt hier genug Stamm user die hier auch unterwegs sind, einfach mal bewerben


 
Schlimm ist ja dass man sie auch noch behalten soll.


----------



## Hibble (7. November 2014)

bitbowl schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der BeQuiet System Power 7 Reihe?


 
Das 450er und 500er S7 ist vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ganz ok, wenn du mit der fehlenden Endkunden-Garantie leben kannst.


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2014)

bitbowl schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der BeQuiet System Power 7 Reihe?


 
Technisch etwas altbacken weil Gruppe.
Sind aber leise und für den Preis brauchbar.


----------



## K3n$! (9. November 2014)

Heyho,

ich bräuchte mal euren Rat:

Ich habe mir gerade ne Asus GTX 970 Strix bei MF bestellt und dazu diesen Adapter: 
8324324 - 0.10m PCI Express Stromadapterkabel intern 2x4pol

da mein Netzteil leider nur 2 6 PIN Anschlüsse besitzt. 

Hier ein Bild vom NT: 

Bild: netzteil13p7u.jpg - abload.de

War der Kauf richtig ? Das NT selbst ist jetzt 3 Jahre alt, nachdem vor 6 Jahren bzw. 3 Jahren das erste kaputt ging und ich von BeQuiet dieses Ersatznetzteil bekommen habe.


----------



## NuVirus (9. November 2014)

Das Netzteil solltest du schleunigst entsorgen das ist von 2006 - also die Basis das wird mit den extrem schnellen Lastwechseln der 970 nicht klarkommen.

Ich würde als günstigste gute Lösung Antec TruePower Classic TP-550C, 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07702-6/0761345-07703-3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland empfehlen, am Montag anrufen oder Mail schreiben und das restliche Geld falls du nicht eh auf Vorkasse bestellst hast nachüberweisen.

Was wäre denn dein Budget für ein neues Netzteil?


----------



## K3n$! (9. November 2014)

Generell habe ich erstmal gar kein neues NT eingeplant. Was würde passieren, wenn ich trotzdem die GTX970 an das Netzteil hänge?

Edit: Wenn es wirklich notwendig sein sollte, wäre weniger natürlich besser. Ich sag mal 65€ absolutes Maximum.

System:

i5 2500k
GTX 970
2*4GB RAM
1xSSD, 1xHDD, 1x BD-LW
3xFAN
1xLAN Karte, 1xUSB3 Karte, 1x Soundkarte

Bisher kein OC, kommt aber evtl. noch.

> Energieeffizienz ist egal, 5 Jahre Garantie sind nett, CM ebenso, leise sollte es auch sein.

Wie wäre das hier im Vergleich zum Antec, das bei Last recht laut werden soll:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/500-Watt-be-quiet--Straight-Power-E9-Non-Modular-80--Gold_768611.html


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2014)

Das alte beQuiet NT hat ja funktionierende Schutzschaltungen etc. Es sollte also weder die GTX970 zerstören noch anders herum. Ich würde die Karte schlicht einbauen und erst bei Instabilitäten in Wechselpanik verfallen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (9. November 2014)

@K3n$!
Ich würd direkt auf die 10er Serie von BeQuiet! setzen. Und bei den Komponenten solltest du mit dem 400er Modell auskommen: StraightPower10 400W, ist nur ohne Kabelmanagement. Das Kabelmanagement geht erst beim 500er los, kostet aber auch 23€ mehr als die 400er Version (Obwohl das in meinen Augen eh kaum was bringt, bei meinem DPP10 hab ich genau 1 Strang nich dran, den hätt ich genausogut über den Boden verlegt)


----------



## ebastler (9. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das alte beQuiet NT hat ja funktionierende Schutzschaltungen etc. Es sollte also weder die GTX970 zerstören noch anders herum. Ich würde die Karte schlicht einbauen und erst bei Instabilitäten in Wechselpanik verfallen.


Gerade die alten BeQuiets sollen aber, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, grottenschlechte Kondensatorbestückung haben. Die Ripple-Werte könnten also bereits total daneben sein... Ich wäre da eher vorsichtig. Solange die Kondensatoren ganz sind, kann mans ja einfach mal dranhängen. Im schlimmsten Fall ziehen halt die Schutzschaltungen. Aber da man das nicht  weiß...


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2014)

Das E5 ist technisch völlig veraltet. Das solltest du entsorgen.
Und das E9 ist ebenfalls veraltet.
Wenn du nicht so viel Geld hast kannst du das LC Power nehmen.
LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## poiu (9. November 2014)

Ich würde es vom NT ausmachen alles was älter als P8 oder E8 ist würde ich nicht für moderne PC s empfehlen.

Vorallem weil ein gts NT bei 50€ heute beginnt


-----------------


die Corair aktion ist ja mega erfolgreich X-D

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...rtest-der-netzteile-bewerben.html#post6941557


----------



## K3n$! (9. November 2014)

Okay, also einer dafür, rest dagegen die GTX an das "alte" Netzteil zu hängen.
Welches würdet ihr mir dann bei diesen Eckdaten empfehlen?
Ich brauch kein super duper HighEnd Netzteil für 100€, wenn es auch das für 60€ tut. 

Wäre das okay?

> https://geizhals.at/de/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-500w-atx-2-4-e9-500w-bn192-a677379.html

Sieht für mich auf den ersten Blick gut aus.

> beQuiet, 500W, ATX 2.4, Energieeffizienz 90% (Gold), 5 Jahre Garantie, nur kein CM und preislich im Rahmen. 
Das Antec soll lt. CB recht laut werden, was mir nicht gefällt. 
LC-Power möchte ich nicht verwenden. Auch wenn die vielleicht ein paar gute dabei haben, war ich z.B. mit meinen beiden BeQuiet NT bisher sehr zufrieden.



K3n$! schrieb:


> Edit: Wenn es wirklich notwendig sein sollte, wäre weniger natürlich besser. Ich sag mal 65€ absolutes Maximum.
> 
> System:
> 
> ...


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2014)

Das E9 kannst du für den Preis nehmen.
Oder das Antec. Das ist inzwischen nicht mehr so laut.
Antec TruePower Classic TP-550C, 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07702-6/0761345-07703-3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## poiu (9. November 2014)

Das genannte Antec 

Cooler Master G550M 550W ATX 2.31 (RS-550-AMAA-B1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cooler Master VS-Series V550SM 550W ATX 2.31 (RS550-AMAA-G1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das E9 ist für den nPreis OK


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2014)

Das LC Power will er ja nicht haben.


----------



## K3n$! (9. November 2014)

Welches ist denn "das beste" Netzteil für mein Budget von 65€?

Warum ist das Antec nicht mehr so laut? Haben die den Lüfter geändert? 
In der PCGH meine ich, steht auch was von 5,1 Sone bei hoher Auslastung. Das ist ein NoGo.

Und was sagt diese ATX Version aus?


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2014)

Beim Antec wurde die Lüfterkurve neu angepasst. Daher ist es nicht mehr so laut wie früher.
Das E9 ist für den Preis i.O. aber eben technisch altbacken.


----------



## poiu (9. November 2014)

@Threshold dito


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2014)

Genau.


----------



## K3n$! (9. November 2014)

Was bedeutet denn "altbacken" in dem Fall?


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2014)

Das E9 hat eine schlechte Spannungsregulation die nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist.
Für eine einzelne Grafikkarte reicht das aber noch aus.


----------



## K3n$! (9. November 2014)

Okay. Und was wäre das Optimum bei meinem Budget?


----------



## poiu (9. November 2014)

Such dir das aus dem genannten was dir am meisten zusagt, mit keinem machst du viel falsch!


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2014)

Kommt immer darauf an.
Wenn für dich das leise Netzteil das wichtigste ist dann kommt du um das E9 nicht herum. 
Wenn du sagst dass du lieber ein technisch besseres Netzteil haben willst und dafür einsiehst dass in der Preisklasse perfekt Leise nicht möglich ist nimmst du das Antec TPC mit 550 Watt.


----------



## K3n$! (9. November 2014)

Und merkt man den Unterschied von der technischen Seite her zwischen dem BeQuiet und dem Antec in dem von mir genannten Aufbau?


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2014)

Nein. Wirst du nicht merken.


----------



## K3n$! (9. November 2014)

Okay, dann werde ich wohl zum BeQuiet greifen. Der Service damals war echt top.
Ist nur die Frage, wie ich das jetzt mit MF regele. Ob die auch Sonntags Email beantworten?


----------



## NuVirus (9. November 2014)

Die Karte ist doch eh erst ab 11.11 lieferbar einfach Mail schicken und Geld überweisen wenn du weißt wie viel.
450 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold da du das E9 willst reicht aus, das 500W ist praktisch das gleiche NT mit anderem Aufkleber.

Ist das für nen Mittelklasse PC wenn das Budget knapp ist eigl empfehlenswert für den Preis ist doch nen ganzes Stück günstiger als nen E10 500W und hat ja auch die 2 Rails für die Grafikkarte auch wenn das bei Strix natürlich verschenkt ist.
Wäre jetzt auf die Strix gesehen das E10 400W nicht sogar besser?


----------



## K3n$! (9. November 2014)

Ich hab vorhin mal den Call-Back-Service angeschrieben.
Ich nehme mal an, dass sich dann morgen mal bei mir jemand meldet. 

Du meinst also, dass das 450 Watt NT = 500 Watt NT ist?
5€ mehr tun mir da bei der Summe jetzt nicht mehr weh. 

Laut PSU Calculator aus dem Forum komme ich auf knapp 400 Watt mit den ganzen Erweiterungskarten und OC eingerechnet.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. November 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Generell habe ich erstmal gar kein neues NT eingeplant. Was würde passieren, wenn ich trotzdem die GTX970 an das Netzteil hänge?


 Es killt deinen Rechner, allen voran die Festplatte...


----------



## NuVirus (9. November 2014)

Ich würde trotzdem das Antec TP-C 550W dem Be E9 500W vorziehen die paar Euro sollten nicht ds Problem sein und du hast ein Netzteil mit aktueller Technik


----------



## K3n$! (9. November 2014)

Die paar Euro sind nicht der Unterschied sondern eher die Lautstärke. Und wenn ich den Unterschied ohnehin nicht merken werde ...


----------



## NuVirus (9. November 2014)

Mit der 970 wird das Antec aber nicht laut werden ^^


----------



## K3n$! (9. November 2014)

Sagst du 
Was spricht denn deiner Meinung nach gegen das BeQuiet? Wie genau äußert sich der technische Unterschied der beiden Netzteile?


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2014)

Wie geschrieben. Du selbst wirst keinen Unterschied merken.
Wenn dir das E9 lieber ist kannst du es kaufen.


----------



## K3n$! (9. November 2014)

Im Endeffekt entscheide ich hier wegen der Lautstärke vom Antec zugunsten des E9. 
Auch wenn die Lautstärke jetzt besser sein soll, wird es wohl (deutlich?) lauter sein als das BeQuiet.
Und wenn ich den Unterschied, wie du sagst, ohnehin nicht merke, dann greife ich lieber zu dem leiseren Modell.


----------



## ebastler (10. November 2014)

Falls ihr es noch nicht gesehen habt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...0sm-premium-qualitaet-zum-einstiegspreis.html

Das V550SM ist nun offiziell eine Empfehlung wert! 


Ach ja, ich habe mich für die Corsair-Netzteile als Tester beworben!
Bin gespannt, ob/welches ich testen darf...


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (10. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Falls ihr es noch nicht gesehen habt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...0sm-premium-qualitaet-zum-einstiegspreis.html
> 
> Das V550SM ist nun offiziell eine Empfehlung wert!
> 
> ...


Hab den grossen bruder hier 750.. Warte nur auf Hardware das ich testen kann


----------



## Pu244 (10. November 2014)

Ich habe gerade einen echt geiles Ebayangebot gefunden. War ich bisher eher verwundert für wieveil Geld noch alte E5 Netzteile weggehen (Hauptsache BeQuiet steht drauf), bringt dieses Angebot das die Sache in neue Dimensionen:

650 Watt Silent PC Netzteil mit PCI-E SATA 140mm Lüfter | eBay

Achtet in dieser Reihenfolge:
- auf den Preis
- die verkaufte Stückzahl
- die Zahl der PCIe Stecker

Da soll noch einer sagen man kann aus Schei*e kein Gold machen...


----------



## poiu (10. November 2014)

ich denke das ist h rein Preisfehler  hoffe ich

ich muss mal mein be quiet P4 bei ebay verticken


----------



## _chiller_ (10. November 2014)

Das ATX650HM also, das ATX780HM machte ja bei 350 Watt schlapp ^^ Wahnsinn das das so viele Leute kaufen, bei dem Preis muss es ja gut sein


----------



## keinnick (10. November 2014)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade einen echt geiles Ebayangebot gefunden. War ich bisher eher verwundert für wieveil Geld noch alte E5 Netzteile weggehen (Hauptsache BeQuiet steht drauf), bringt dieses Angebot das die Sache in neue Dimensionen:
> 
> 650 Watt Silent PC Netzteil mit PCI-E SATA 140mm Lüfter | eBay
> 
> ...


 
Dann klick auch mal auf "907 verkauft". Dann siehst Du, dass die Dinger jeweils für 18,90 Euro weg gingen. Den angezeigten Preis von 100,- Euro kannst Du daher getrost ignorieren.


----------



## Philipus II (10. November 2014)

Jep, das machen die Händler, um ihr Angebot oben zu halten. Statt es rauszunehmen wird vorübergehend der Preis hochgesetzt, bis die nächste Palette das ist.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (10. November 2014)

Selbst 18.90 sind für so einen Schrott noch zu viel. Diese Plattform steckt auch in anderen Schmodderkisten à la Rhombutech & Co. und ist ganz offensichtlich einfach nicht tot zu kriegen. Die müssen einen Haufen da liegen haben, von dessen Spitze aus man im Winter alpinen Abfahrtslauf machen könnte.


----------



## ebastler (10. November 2014)

Hallo,

Auf mein Review zum CM V550SM, in dem ich vor allem die Lautstärke kritisiert habe (sonst bot es wenige Pritikpunkte...) wurde nun im HWluxx kommentiert, das das V550S (selber Yate Loon Lüfter, afaik etwas agressivere Lüfterkurve) in etwa so laut gewesen sei wie das e9 480W CM, das ich als Vergleich hergenommen habe. Demnach habe ich ein Montagsmodell erwischt.

Kann das sein? Der Lüfter des VSM scheint sich (rein optisch^^) erheblich schneller zu drehen als der des BeQuiet, und noch dazu ist er einfach qualitativ ordentlich darunter...


----------



## _chiller_ (10. November 2014)

Der Lüfter meines V750SM war im Leerlauf ebenfalls gut hörbar, wenn auch nicht nervig laut.


----------



## ebastler (10. November 2014)

Alles was lauter ist als mein PC im Idle empfinde ich bereits als nervig... Ich werde das V550SM aber 1-2 Wochen an meinen Server hängen lassen (ineffizient bis zum Gehtnichtmehr bei 20W Last oder so was), da sollte sich der Lüfter einlaufen.
Bin gespannt, ob es dann leiser wird!


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Auf mein Review zum CM V550SM, in dem ich vor allem die Lautstärke kritisiert habe (sonst bot es wenige Pritikpunkte...) wurde nun im HWluxx kommentiert, das das V550S (selber Yate Loon Lüfter, afaik etwas agressivere Lüfterkurve) in etwa so laut gewesen sei wie das e9 480W CM, das ich als Vergleich hergenommen habe. Demnach habe ich ein Montagsmodell erwischt.
> 
> Kann das sein? Der Lüfter des VSM scheint sich (rein optisch^^) erheblich schneller zu drehen als der des BeQuiet, und noch dazu ist er einfach qualitativ ordentlich darunter...


 
Die Yate Loon Gleitlagerlüfter sind immer etwas laut. Also so leise wie BeQuiet ist quatsch.
Keine Ahnung wer sich das wieder ausgedacht hat.


----------



## Philipus II (10. November 2014)

Ein E9 oder E10 sind deutlich leiser.


----------



## Tyler654 (11. November 2014)

Was mich schon seit längerem stört: Die neue Kondensatorbestückung macht jetzt nicht wirklich einen sinnvolleren Eindruck als im Vergleich zuvor. Schließlich hat man den Großteil der Feststoffkondensatoren gestrichen.

Weiterhin sollten die wie bei der V-Serie mal Lüfter von Protechnic oder ähnlich hochwertiges verwenden. Auch könnte man damit aufhören, zwei PCIe-Stecker an einem einzigen Kabelstrang zu hängen. Sind aber alles Wünsche, die sowieso nicht in Erfüllung gehen...


----------



## poiu (11. November 2014)

hahaha HEC/Compucase sind nen Sau lustiger haufen

Compucase Europe GmbH - Startseite



> Im Zuge der neuen EU-Verordnung 617/2013 haben wir für unsere aktuellen Netzteile ein neues Energieeffizienzlogo entworfe



die Basteln sich nenn Logo passend zu EU Verordnung


----------



## Journeyman (11. November 2014)

@poiu
hehe, warum auch nicht ^^ Da müssen se wenigstens keine Kohle an irgendwelche (eher fraglichen) Initiativen a la 80plus hinblättern ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. November 2014)

Tyler654 schrieb:


> Weiterhin sollten die wie bei der V-Serie mal Lüfter von Protechnic oder ähnlich hochwertiges verwenden. Auch könnte man damit aufhören, zwei PCIe-Stecker an einem einzigen Kabelstrang zu hängen. Sind aber alles Wünsche, die sowieso nicht in Erfüllung gehen...


 Protechnic ist wohl nicht mehr, da die ihr Geschäftsmodell geändert haben und nur noch 'Großbestellungen' annehmen...


----------



## Tyler654 (11. November 2014)

Bei wem kann man denn in so einem Fall noch einkaufen?

Mir fällt jetzt niemand mehr ein außer Adda vielleicht (qualitativ). Sonstige Hersteller die mir noch so in den Sinn kommen scheinen sich eher auf den Retailmarkt zu konzentrieren und ich bezweifle, dass die solchen Buden wie CM, die gerne bei den Lüftern den Rotstift ansetzen, gute Preise anbieten können...


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. November 2014)

Power Logic (nutzt Cougar zum Bleistift)...


----------



## _chiller_ (11. November 2014)

Globefan gäbs noch. Neben Adda gibts noch Jamicon.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. November 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Globefan gäbs noch. Neben Adda gibts noch Jamicon.


 Es geht hier nicht um Lüfter Hersteller sondern um gute Lüfter Hersteller.

Und da würde ich Globefan mal überhaupt nicht nennen. Denn jeder Lüfter, den ich bisher von denen hatte, war sehr nervig, da mittelprächtige Nebengeräusche. Da sagt mir mein Gefühl, dass die nicht besser als 'nen Yate Loon sind, eher schlechter.
Und Jamicon ist auch nicht soo toll. ADDA ist da IMO 'nen bisserl besser...


----------



## Tyler654 (11. November 2014)

Power Logic? Naja.

Da müssen es echt aufwändigere Entwicklungen sein, das Standardzeug von denen ist nämlich nicht so das wahre. Aber genau das ist solchen Geizkragen wie CM wichtig.

Globefan ist jetzt auch nicht so berauschend, zumindest die kugelgelagerten die ich kenne. Ich meine jetzt schon Modelle von Herstellern die den FDBs von Protechnic am nähsten von der Nebengeräuschfreiheit besonders bei niedrigen Drehzahlen kommen.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um Lüfter Hersteller sondern um gute Lüfter Hersteller.


 
Klasse. Der Spruch des Tages.


----------



## poiu (11. November 2014)

Meint ihr der ist nicht mehr gut?

http://cdn02.trixum.de/upload2/1600/1466/4/49255707833fb68ab408ebae568a5b309.jpg


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2014)

Neue Farbe und dann passt das wieder.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (11. November 2014)

Das ist der berühmte Volkslüfter "Alpensturm " der Firma Braun aus dem Jahr 1936. Schon ganz schön patiniert, das Teil, aber voll abgedreht.


----------



## _chiller_ (12. November 2014)

Habe heute von Antec eine Antwort zu den unterschiedlich lauten Antec TP-450C und TP-550C bekommen. Die Drehzahlkurven sind tatsächlich unterschiedlich, zudem geht man bei kleineren Netzteilen eher konservativer an die Sache heran, da diese schneller ausgelastet werden können und man auf die Lebensdauer schauen muss.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (12. November 2014)

Wow, dank DC-DC sind die Spannungen echt stabil... (V750 SM)

Kleines Foto´chen. 
https://www.facebook.com/7728794827...2879482768219/784190398303794/?type=1&theater


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Habe heute von Antec eine Antwort zu den unterschiedlich lauten Antec TP-450C und TP-550C bekommen. Die Drehzahlkurven sind tatsächlich unterschiedlich, zudem geht man bei kleineren Netzteilen eher konservativer an die Sache heran, da diese schneller ausgelastet werden können und man auf die Lebensdauer schauen muss.


 
Hast du Antec schon gesagt dass aufgrund der hohen Lautstärke das 450er Modell nicht mehr empfohlen wird und daher wie Blei in den Regalen liegen bleiben wird?
Man man man Antec.


----------



## _chiller_ (12. November 2014)

Aktuell gibt es vom Preis her sowieso keinen Unterschied, weswegen es zu verschmerzen ist.


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2014)

Der Preis kommt aber nicht von Antec.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (12. November 2014)

So jetzt hab ich eine Frage, ist das V550SM empfehlenswert ? Die Technik ist ja  nur der Lüfter (fast) flop. Werdet ihr es empfehlen ?


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2014)

Technisch ist es i.O.
Wer also ein Netzteil will dass ein paar Jahre durchhält kann damit glücklich werden.
Letztendlich wissen wir alle nicht ob und wann sich der Lüfter darin verabschiedet aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist nun mal höher als bei einem E10.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (12. November 2014)

Meinst du die Technik ist besser als die von dem E10 ? Das E10 soll ja nur ein PowerZone mit Gold und 4 Rails sein, enttäuschend mMn.


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2014)

Nein. Technisch beinhaltet ja auch den Lüfter und die Lüftersteuerung und da ist mir ein leiser und hochwertiger Lüfter lieber als irgendein Werbe Japan Cap.
Die Teapos im E10 sind ebenfalls nicht verkehrt und für den Einsatz des Netzteil ganz gut. Gibt schlechtere Teapos.


----------



## _chiller_ (12. November 2014)

Die Tatsache das das V550SM ne Ecke weniger kostet als ein gleichwertiges E10 macht es durchaus empfehlenswert, wobei ich das E10 noch ein wenig über dem CM ansehe.


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2014)

Dann kannst du auch gleich das LC Power 9550 nehmen.
Technisch auch nicht schlechter aber noch mal preiswerter und ob du nun die Laufwerkskabel abnehmen kannst oder nicht ist egal.


----------



## DrDave (12. November 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Die Tatsache das das V550SM ne Ecke weniger kostet als ein gleichwertiges E10 macht es durchaus empfehlenswert, wobei ich das E10 noch ein wenig über dem CM ansehe.


 
Da es das 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular 80+ gerade für 68,78€ gibt, sollte man sich schnell entscheiden


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2014)

Aber woher Gutscheincode bekommen?


----------



## Exception (12. November 2014)

Der Code steht doch im Angebot? !


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2014)

Aber für wie lange? 2 Stunden?


----------



## eXquisite (12. November 2014)

Och bitte Threshi: Gutscheincode: #MF18PRO#

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2014)

Ich hab meine Brille nicht dabei und noch kein 4k Monitor.


----------



## ebastler (12. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann kannst du auch gleich das LC Power 9550 nehmen.
> Technisch auch nicht schlechter aber noch mal preiswerter und ob du nun die Laufwerkskabel abnehmen kannst oder nicht ist egal.


 
Das hat afaik aber eine schlechtere Bestückung. Das V550SM hat nicht einen Marketing-J-Elko, sondern eine volljapanische Bestückung.
Der Lüfter sollte durchaus lange laufen, ist ein kugelgelagerter Yate Loon mit einer angegebenen Lebensdauer von 100.000 Stunden, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Zum Schleifen: Es wird in der Tat immer leiser, je länger das NT läuft, kommt mir grad vor... Gibt Näheres im Thread zu lesen, sobald ich mir sicher bin.


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2014)

Hast du geguckt welche japanischen Caps verbaut sind? 
Gibt solche und solche.

Es gibt keine brauchbaren Yate Loon Lüfter.


----------



## Olstyle (12. November 2014)

Yate Loon mit Bronze-Gleitlager waren früher der Standard Wakü-Lüfter. Soo schlecht waren die nicht.


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2014)

Das Dilemma bei den Lüftern ist halt dass sie anfangs zwar leise arbeiten aber der Verschleiß recht hoch ist. Vor allem in Netzteilen wo es nun mal wärmer sein kann als in einem Case oder gar außerhalb an einem Radiator.
Gerade bei solchen Lüftern hat die Umgebungsluft eine Menge Einfluss auf Haltbarkeit und Funktionsfähigkeit.


----------



## Philipus II (12. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Yate Loon mit Bronze-Gleitlager waren früher der Standard Wakü-Lüfter. Soo schlecht waren die nicht.


 
Jep, aber man hat in der Regel selbst selektiert und die schlechteren Exemplare nicht verwendet. Von den günstigen Loonies hatte ich schon im Auslieferungszustand sehr leise und recht unangenehme Exemplare. Bei Netzteilen ist es aber wenig sinnvoll, dem Kunden das Selektieren zu überlassen.


----------



## Tyler654 (13. November 2014)

Ist mir ein Rätsel warum man davon begeistert sein sollte, minderwertige Lüfter zu selektieren. Das dient echt nur dem Basteltrieb.

Anstatt sich 10 Loonies zu kaufen und die hälfte davon zurückzuschicken, sollte man gleich gute Modelle nehmen. Der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt einem doch, dass selbst die Guten nicht lange so bleiben werden. Das erscheint aber nur attraktiv, weil z.B der Rest der Wakü so kostspielig ist und man in den Lüftern dann plötzlich ein enormes Sparpotential sieht. 

Auf lange Sicht aber ein Schuss in den Ofen, denn der Aufwand - Das Einbauen, Ausbauen, Verpacken, Retourenlabel beantragen, Ausdrucken, zur Post latschen und auf die neue Lieferung zu warten, fließt nicht in so eine Kalkulation ein. Wenn aber nach ein paar Monaten erst die Nebengeräusche auftreten, landen die aber auch oft einfach schnurstracks im Müll...


----------



## ebastler (13. November 2014)

Meist sinds Nippon/Chemicon KZE, n paar kleinere Rubicons, wo ich nix dazu weiß, aber die wirklichen Ripple scheinen die Nippons zu schlucken. Und zwei Feststoffdinger.

Primär ist n Panasonic. Suncon an der modularen Platine.

Alles 105° Dinger.


----------



## Philipus II (13. November 2014)

@Tyler654: Damals war das Angebot an guten, lesien Lüftern noch extrem gering. So um 2005 haben auch viele Retail-Marken nur billige Lüfter teuer verkauft.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. November 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Die Tatsache das das V550SM ne Ecke weniger kostet als ein gleichwertiges E10 macht es durchaus empfehlenswert, wobei ich das E10 noch ein wenig über dem CM ansehe.


 Ich sehe hier gerade 78,41€ minimum fürs E10 500W und 83,88€ fürs 500W CM
Das Cooler Master V550SM ist zwar bei Computeruniverse im GH für 65€ gelistet, aber schon bei Hardwareversand bei 76,48€, während das E10 recht Preisstabil ist (17cent Differenz zwischen Mindfactory und Hardwareversand)...

Durch die Kabelausstattung sehe ich das V550SM auch eher beim 'normalen' E10 als beim E10-CM, da einfach mal fast alles außer Laufwerkskabel beim Cooler master fest ist...
...womit wir dann wieder beim Antec True Power Classic angekommen sind...


----------



## Tyler654 (13. November 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> @Tyler654: Damals war das Angebot an guten, lesien Lüftern noch extrem gering. So um 2005 haben auch viele Retail-Marken nur billige Lüfter teuer verkauft.


 
Ja, die Auswahl war schon weit geringer.

Aber ab 2006 gab's schon die S-Flex und zu Papstlüftern hätte man die ganze Zeit greifen können. Waren zwar nicht die leistungsstärksten ihrer Klasse, dafür hatte man seine Ruhe.


----------



## poiu (13. November 2014)

erinere mich das Cooler master damals soar brauchbare Lüfter hatte, also im Vergleich was es am markt gab 

sonst waren Lüfter damals nicht so billig und gut, AC hatte Müll, da hat sich nichts dran geändert


----------



## NuVirus (13. November 2014)

Verstehe nicht wieso coolermaster nicht einfach etwas bessere Lüfter einbaut die müssten doch von ihrer Lüftersparte Erfahrungen mit der Qualität ihrer Zulieferer haben oder?


----------



## ebastler (13. November 2014)

Ja, das ist ne gute Frage...
Ich habe das auch schon bemängelt, mal schauen, ob sie auf meine Kritik hören...


----------



## Keinem (13. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ne gute Frage...
> Ich habe das auch schon bemängelt, mal schauen, ob sie auf meine Kritik hören...


 
Irgendwo muss man wohl bei dem Preis Abstriche machen  .

Wobei ein besserer Lüfter in der Menge wohl nicht viel teurer sein sollte  .

Entweder CoolerMaster will provozieren oder man plant bereits eine neue Version, wobei der bessere Lüfter dann das Kauf- bzw. Umsteigargument sein soll  .


----------



## NuVirus (13. November 2014)

Hätte ja gesagt das ist kalkulierter Ausfall nach Garantie und evtl sogar Absicht damit die Leute sich ein neues NT kaufen bevor ein ausgelutschtes NT den restlichen PC kaputt macht aber nen defekter Lüfter wird wohl fürs Marketing auch nicht besser sein als gelgentlich mal ein Fall wenn das NT nach zig Jahren die restlichen PC Komponenten mit in den Tod reißt^^


----------



## Philipus II (13. November 2014)

Ab dem 550 Watt kommen Kugellager-Lüfter zum Einsatz, die von der Lebensdauer her brauchbar sind. Ein kalkulierter Ausfall sind halbwegs brauchbare Kugellager-Lüfter anders als billige Gleitlager nicht. M.E. ist das 550 Watt Modell trotz des Lüfters eine gute Wahl, wenn die Lautstärke bei geringer Last nicht ganz so wichtig ist.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (13. November 2014)

Den Lüfter werde ich auch in meinem Test bemängeln.
Den hört man sogar deutlich im Idle ...


----------



## poiu (13. November 2014)

erinnert ihr euch noch an den IKEA Tich YT, irgendjemand hat ihm wohl gesteckt was der Begriff *Fail* bedeutet und er hat denn Kanal umbenannt XD


https://www.youtube.com/user/FailXTech



------------------------------------------------------------


Chiller du???

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzktFRi27Mg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAXDwuSRVpU


----------



## Threshold (13. November 2014)

Der Typ ist einfach zum schießen.


----------



## ebastler (13. November 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> erinnert ihr euch noch an den IKEA Tich YT, irgendjemand hat ihm wohl gesteckt was der Begriff *Fail* bedeutet und er hat denn Kanal umbenannt XD
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/FailXTech
> ...


 
Gleich mal meinem Onkel stecken, der hat ftech nämlich als Markennamen eingetragen... XD


----------



## poiu (14. November 2014)

Hab grade erfahren das FSP das Digitale NT eingestampft hat


----------



## Frosdedje (14. November 2014)

@ poiu:
Wie hieß die eingestellte Netzteilserie von FSP Forton/Source nochmal, in der eine Digital-Steuerung (als Ersatz für die Schaltung 
zwischen den Prmärbereich und Trafo oder nur als Datenauslesung) zum Einsatzz kommen sollte?
Habe den namen leider irgendwie vergessen.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bin gerade auf eine News von RealHardTechX gestoßen, wo es um einige aktuelle/kommende Netzteilserien von Tacens geht. (ist in Spanisch geschrieben).


----------



## ebastler (14. November 2014)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> als Ersatz für die Schaltung
> zwischen den Prmärbereich und Trafo


Die Leistungselektronik sollte immer die Selbe bleiben (LLC-Schwingkreis mit Vollbrücke ist grad Standard bei besseren NTs, oder?), nur die Regelelektronik würde ersetzt. Davon halte ich sehr wenig, ein analoger Regelkreis ist, gut ausgelegt, einfach viel schneller als jede digitale Schaltung...


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. November 2014)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Bin gerade auf eine News von RealHardTechX gestoßen, wo es um einige aktuelle/kommende Netzteilserien von Tacens geht. (ist in Spanisch geschrieben).


 Nach Google Translat schauts zum Teil nach 'ass covering' aus, zum Teil ists berechtiges gebashe dieses Ladens....

Ich glaub so kack dreist war bisher noch kein Laden, oder? (gut, Corsair früher mit der TX Serie, aber nicht in dem Ausmaße)...



ebastler schrieb:


> Die Leistungselektronik sollte immer die Selbe bleiben (LLC-Schwingkreis mit Vollbrücke ist grad Standard bei besseren NTs, oder?), nur die Regelelektronik würde ersetzt. Davon halte ich sehr wenig, ein analoger Regelkreis ist, gut ausgelegt, einfach viel schneller als jede digitale Schaltung...


 
Und genau DAS dürfte wohl ein nicht zu lösendes Problem sein, weswegen man die Entwicklung schlicht auf Eis gelegt hat....

Es macht einfach nicht so viel Sinn, wenn man sich 'nen bisserl mit den technischen Gegebenheiten befasst, da das Digitale Zeugs zwar sehr präzise aber viel zu lahm ist...


----------



## Journeyman (14. November 2014)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> @ poiu:
> Wie hieß die eingestellte Netzteilserie von FSP Forton/Source nochmal, in der eine Digital-Steuerung (als Ersatz für die Schaltung
> zwischen den Prmärbereich und Trafo oder nur als Datenauslesung) zum Einsatzz kommen sollte?
> Habe den namen leider irgendwie vergessen.


Du meinst wahrscheinlich die Dyna-Serie?


----------



## Philipus II (14. November 2014)

"RHTX rät seinen Lesern vom Kauf von Netzteilen der Marke Tacens ab. Der von der Marke demonstrierte komplett fehlende Respekt vor dem Kunden bringt uns in Stimmung, eine dringende Warnung auszusprechen. "

Die Begründung führt dann weietr aus, dass Tacens bei 80Plus schummelt.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (14. November 2014)

@Stefan Payne:

Ich schrieb in meinem US-Artikel u.a.:
“Digital PSUs are a nice addition to the market, but their switching frequencies are still quite low in most instances. This is where the use of proper capacitors on the secondary side becomes important to be able to compensate for all of the load spikes. At this point, it’s best to wait for future developments in this space, since too many unanswered questions remain and the software problems can’t be overlooked. A solid analog solution is the safe way to go for now.”

Jonnyguru (Corsair) schrieb dazu:
Digital PSU switching frequencies are equivalent to their analog counterparts. It looks like those voltage spikes you're getting with the graphics card loads are self induced based on the test setup, it is very likely you're picking up common mode noise. Are you using a differential mode probe?


Ich habs sogar ohne Grafik messen können...


----------



## ebastler (14. November 2014)

Die Schaltfrequenzen sind ja auch die Selben... Nur reagiert die Regelung nicht so schnell, daher regelt das Netzteil langsamer nach, und kann keine Spikes kompensieren.

Die Schaltfrequenz wird ja eh nicht verändert, denn sonst gerät der LLC Kreis aus der Resonanz...


----------



## _chiller_ (14. November 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nach Google Translat schauts zum Teil nach 'ass covering' aus, zum Teil ists berechtiges gebashe dieses Ladens....
> 
> Ich glaub so kack dreist war bisher noch kein Laden, oder? (gut, Corsair früher mit der TX Serie, aber nicht in dem Ausmaße)...


 
AeroCool hat auch regelmäßig Ärger mit gefälschten 80 Plus Zertifikationen, wobei das bei Tacens schon sehr eigenartig ist. Mal schauen was demnächst bei mir ankommt ^^


----------



## poiu (14. November 2014)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> @ poiu:
> Wie hieß die eingestellte Netzteilserie von FSP Forton/Source nochmal, in der eine Digital-Steuerung (als Ersatz für die Schaltung
> zwischen den Prmärbereich und Trafo oder nur als Datenauslesung) zum Einsatzz kommen sollte?
> Habe den namen leider irgendwie vergessen.



hmm fällt mir auch nicht ein 



_chiller_ schrieb:


> AeroCool hat auch regelmäßig Ärger mit gefälschten 80 Plus Zertifikationen, wobei das bei Tacens schon sehr eigenartig ist. Mal schauen was demnächst bei mir ankommt ^^



ähm das betrifft alles dnen Andyson müll denn die da von der Halde kaufen 

aber abwarten was und ob die was schicken, bisher nur komische mail bekommen


----------



## Philipus II (14. November 2014)

Ich werde keinen Test machen.
https://www.computerbase.de/2014-11/tacens-vergibt-80plus-zertifikat-zu-unrecht/
Ein Produktttest ist m.E. sinnlos, da das Urteil schon in weiten Teilen ohne Muster vorherbestimmt ist. Ich habe daher auf das angebotene Muster verzichtet.


----------



## poiu (14. November 2014)

hmm ja das riecht nach vergeblicher Arbeit, aber vorverurteilen will ich das persönlich nicht


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. November 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich werde keinen Test machen.
> https://www.computerbase.de/2014-11/tacens-vergibt-80plus-zertifikat-zu-unrecht/
> Ein Produktttest ist m.E. sinnlos, da das Urteil schon in weiten Teilen ohne Muster vorherbestimmt ist. Ich habe daher auf das angebotene Muster verzichtet.


 
Einerseits ja, andererseits hättest das ganze dann Handfest belegt...


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (15. November 2014)

Dann mach ich hier auch noch ein bisschen schleichwerbung 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-review-coolermaster-v750-sm.html#post6962028


----------



## poiu (16. November 2014)

Seasonic bringt das was einige hier wollten, FDB gelagerte Lüfter 

SeaSonic: Sondermodell zu Weihnachten - News Hartware.net


----------



## ebastler (16. November 2014)

Sagt mal, wie sind eigentlich die Lüfter und Lüfterkurven der Netzteile, die FSP selbst unter eigenem Label verkauft? Taugen die?


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> Seasonic bringt das was einige hier wollten, FDB gelagerte Lüfter
> 
> SeaSonic: Sondermodell zu Weihnachten - News Hartware.net


 
So viele Leute brauchen auch ein 1000 Watt Netzteil. 



ebastler schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wie sind eigentlich die Lüfter und Lüfterkurven der Netzteile, die FSP selbst unter eigenem Label verkauft? Taugen die?



Ich kenne keine wirklich leisen FSP Netzteile.


----------



## poiu (16. November 2014)

dafür ist es jetzt bis 500W Passiv


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2014)

Dann passt es ja.


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. November 2014)

Kann man das M12II-520 EVO empfehlen das gibts momentan bei Zackzack für 39,99€ im Angebot.
Sieht für mich ganz tauglich aus ist zwar Single Rail aber scheint gut abgesichert zu sein, sind wohl auch nur Nippon Kondensatoren verbaut und auch der Fan bleibt recht leise solang man das Netzteil nicht vollständig auslastet.


----------



## poiu (16. November 2014)

Kaufen punkt  für denn Preis bekommst du ein Gutes NT


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. November 2014)

Ist nicht für mich hab ein Dark power Pro 10 verbaut hab mir aber schon gedacht das es nichts besseres zu dem Preis gibt, Kollege hats schon bestellt .


----------



## K3n$! (19. November 2014)

Hey, 

ich habe mir nun beim Wechsel zur GTX 970 das E10 eingebaut. 
Das alte E5 würde ich mir gern näher anschauen. Was genau muss ich dabei beachten? 
Die Kondensatoren können noch unter Spannung stehen. Wie schütze ich mich am besten? 
Ich würde nämlich schon gern wissen, wie stark mein Netzteil in der Zeit gealtert ist.


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2014)

Einfach ein paar Tage liegen lassen oder mittels Kurzschließen und angeschlossenen Lüfter die Restladung minimieren.
Danach aufmachen und Fotos machen.
Trotzdem sehr vorsichtig sein und nichts anfassen. Lieber einen gut isolierten Elekroschraubendreher nutzen um Kabel weg zu biegen.

Oder du fragst mal ein paar Freaks wie chiller ob du ihm das Netzteil zuschicken kannst damit er nachschauen kann.


----------



## K3n$! (19. November 2014)

Wenn, dann möchte ich das schon selbst machen 
Das NT liegt jetzt seit einer Woche im Karton. 

Wie meinst du das mit dem Kurzschließen? Dann müsste ich doch die Pins vom Mainboard-Stecker kurzschließen, 
müsste also wissen wie die Pins belegt sind oder?


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2014)

Genau. du musst wissen wie die Pins belegt sind.
Einfach mal bei Google gucken. "Netzteil kurz schließen" und schon hast du die Antworten wie das geht.
Aber nach einer Woche kannst du es auch schon so öffnen.
Nur eben vorsichtig sein und nichts berühren. Ist immer besser. Einen isolierten Elektroschraubendreher hast du?


----------



## K3n$! (19. November 2014)

Mkay, dann wage ich mich da mal ran. Der Schraubendreher, den ich hier habe, müsste für Elektroarbeiten geeignet sein. 
Auf dem Schaft ist ein VDE-Zeichen samt Beschriftung: 1000V / IEC 60900 2004.


----------



## Keinem (19. November 2014)

Das grüne Kabel mit dem zur Mitte hin schwarzen Kabel überbrücken  .


----------



## _chiller_ (19. November 2014)

Beim auseinander nehmen eines Netzteils am besten keine Bauteile anfassen. Wie Threshold schon gesagt hat, am besten einen gut isolierten Schraubenzieher nehmen um Kabel oder sonstige Bauteile beiseite zu schieben. Dann sollte nichts schiefgehen  Achso und Fotos machen nicht vergessen, dann haben wir alle etwas davon


----------



## Philipus II (19. November 2014)

Noch ein Tipp: Birkenstock Latschen anziehen und linke Hand in die Hosentasche


----------



## K3n$! (19. November 2014)

Hier sind die Bilder. Ich hoffe, man kann das meiste erkennen. 
Leider habe ich nicht gesehen, dass unter dem Siegel (do not open) eine Schraube war 

Die Elkos sahen für mich in Ordnung aus. Leider habe ich die bei dem Kabelstrang nicht so gut mit der Kamera einfangen können. 
Aber auch da sah alles in Ordnung aus. 

Das Netzteil ist ein Bequiet E5 500W, dass vor 3 Jahren aus der RMA kam. 
Meint ihr, ich kann das noch so weiterverkaufen? Wenn ja, was darf man dafür noch verlangen?


----------



## Legacyy (19. November 2014)

Das E5 ist schon verdammt alt, das würde ich keinem mehr aufschwätzen.


----------



## K3n$! (19. November 2014)

Sieht aber rein von den Elkos gut aus. Für ältere Rechner wäre das doch eigentlich nicht verkehrt oder?


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. November 2014)

Das Blöde bei dem Teil ist, dass es ganz viele versteckte Kondensatoren hat, die unter den Kabeln sitzen.

hier kannst bei meinem E5 ungefähr erahnen wo die sitzenQuelle...


----------



## Keinem (20. November 2014)

Hallöchen,

ich hoffe, dass die Bilder jetzt in der richtigen Reihenfolge sind  .

Zuerst ein BQ E9 mit 480W:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun eins von OCZ:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was meint Ihr?

Ist das Zweite noch aktuell?

Und was würdet Ihr generell dazu sagen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. November 2014)

Sortiere bitte die BIlder von den Netzteilen mal vernünftig. Momentan sind die ja kreuz und quer...

Und was möchtest du nun genau wissen von den beiden?

Außer dass es zwei unterschiedliche Designs von unterschiedlichen Herstellern mit unterschiedlicher Ausrichtung sind (das mit den 'dicken Kühlern' ist z.B. maximal Bronze, eher weniger und wurd von Sirfa hergestellt)
Das andere ist ein von FSP hergestelltes Gerät im unteren Wattbereich (würd auf 480W tippen, aufgrund des Lüfters)), 'nen ganzes Stück effizienter (80plus GOld)...


----------



## Keinem (20. November 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sortiere bitte die BIlder von den Netzteilen mal vernünftig. Momentan sind die ja kreuz und quer...



Ich hatte die Bilder in der richtigen Reihenfolge hochgeladen  . Bestimmt wurden die in diesem Upload-Center einmal kräftig durchgemischt  . Ich mache das heute Abend noch mal am Computer  .


----------



## Keinem (20. November 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sortiere bitte die BIlder von den Netzteilen mal vernünftig. Momentan sind die ja kreuz und quer...



So, jetzt müsste es stimmen  .


----------



## _chiller_ (20. November 2014)

Ist das untere Netzteil so ein OCZ Modstream? Das ist schon ziemlich angestaubt. Das E9 ist in Ordnung.


----------



## ebastler (20. November 2014)

Vom E9 bin ich nicht mehr so begeistert, seit ich bei 450W Leistungsaufnahme primärseitig bereits die 5V aus den ATX Specs gebracht hab...

Habe schon bessere Gruppenregulierungen gesehen...


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2014)

Das E9 kauft auch keiner mehr.


----------



## ebastler (20. November 2014)

Ist klar, aber ein so teures NT darf bei Belastungen unter Nennlast mMn auf keinen Fall die ATX Specs verletzen... 
Ich hatte da halt nur meine SSD dran, normal sind 2HDDs und ein DVD Brenner dazu. Da sollte sich das etwas relativieren, hoffe ich...


----------



## Keinem (20. November 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ist das untere Netzteil so ein OCZ Modstream? Das ist schon ziemlich angestaubt. Das E9 ist in Ordnung.


 
Angestaubt ist es  .

Was wäre denn aus technischer Sicht nicht mehr auf dem Stand der Zeit?


----------



## L-Patrick (20. November 2014)

Facebook Fund: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd...._=1423407718_d0c6c766bde7d123781a28087d6d4c56 https://scontent-a-mia.xx.fbcdn.net...=5031c05d003672aa5adbfbfd0f0acab5&oe=54E0924F sieht nicht mehr ganz gesund aus 
Ist wohl irgendein Aerocool gewesen


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2014)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Was wäre denn aus technischer Sicht nicht mehr auf dem Stand der Zeit?


 
Meinst du jetzt welches der beiden Netzteil eher in den Müll als in den Rechner gehören?
Eigentlich beide.


----------



## Keinem (20. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt welches der beiden Netzteil eher in den Müll als in den Rechner gehören?
> Eigentlich beide.


 
Beide sind nicht mehr verbaut  .

Aber was genau in dem Netzteil ist nicht mehr auf dem Stand der Zeit? Ich möchte das wissen, damit ich mich weiterbilden kann  .


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2014)

Es geht um die Spannungsregulierung.
Die ist beim E9 nicht mehr zeitgemäßig.
Und beim OCZ war sie schon immer schlecht.


----------



## _chiller_ (20. November 2014)

Naja das E9 kann man noch nehmen, das OCZ ist eben nicht für die Lastwechsel aktueller Systeme ausgelegt und ineffizient wird es auch sein.


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2014)

Klar kann man das E9 kaufen. Trotzdem würde ich das E10 vorziehen auch wenn das E9 jetzt für preiswert abverkauft wird.


----------



## Keinem (20. November 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Naja das E9 kann man noch nehmen, das OCZ ist eben nicht für die Lastwechsel aktueller Systeme ausgelegt und ineffizient wird es auch sein.


 
Woran kann man das denn genau fest machen  ?

An den Kondensatoren und so ist aber nichts auszusetzen?


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2014)

Die Spannungsregulation des OCZ kannst du in die Tonne drücken.
Das 700er Modell fliegt glatt durch den Test weils für die Leistung nicht ausgelegt ist.
HARDOCP - OCZ ModXStream Pro 700w - OCZ 700W ModXStream Pro Power Supply
Vergleichbar mit dem 700 Watt S7 von BeQuiet. Bei dem geht auch die Spannungsregulation den Bach herunter.


----------



## Keinem (20. November 2014)

Und was ist mit den Kondensatoren  ?


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2014)

Welches Modell hast du denn genau?
Ich glaube jetzt nicht dass die unterschiedlichen Modelle von Sirtec unterschiedliche Caps haben.


----------



## Keinem (20. November 2014)

Ich hatte doch Bilder vom Innenleben gemacht   .

Bei dem "Müll" handelt es sich um das OCZ ModXstrem-Pro mit 600 Watt.


----------



## _chiller_ (20. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Klar kann man das E9 kaufen. Trotzdem würde ich das E10 vorziehen auch wenn das E9 jetzt für preiswert abverkauft wird.


 Das war eher auf das konkrete Beispiel bezogen, offensichtlich besitzt er das E9 ja schon, daher kann er es auch weiterhin verwenden. Nur das OCZ würd ich mal in Rente schicken ^^


----------



## Keinem (20. November 2014)

Beide Geräte sind nicht mehr in Betrieb  . Ich wollte nur mal wissen, was genau gegen das jeweilige Netzteil spricht. Anscheinend ist die Spannungsregulation nicht auf der Höhe aktueller Modelle. Wie sieht es mit den anderen wichtigen Faktoren für ein gutes Netzteil aus? Kondensatoren,... ?


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2014)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Ich hatte doch Bilder vom Innenleben gemacht   .
> 
> Bei dem "Müll" handelt es sich um das OCZ ModXstrem-Pro mit 600 Watt.



Bilder?  
Wie auch immer.
Das OCZ kannst du tiefer in die Tonne drücken als das E9. 



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Das war eher auf das konkrete Beispiel bezogen, offensichtlich besitzt er das E9 ja schon, daher kann er es auch weiterhin verwenden. Nur das OCZ würd ich mal in Rente schicken ^^


 
Ach so?
Er hat beide Netzteile und will wissen welches besser ist?
Ich muss echt mal die Posts lesen und nicht einfach nur drauf los Spammen.  
Das E9 ist natürlich besser als das OCZ.


----------



## Keinem (20. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so?
> Er hat beide Netzteile und will wissen welches besser ist?
> Ich muss echt mal die Posts lesen und nicht einfach nur drauf los Spammen.
> Das E9 ist natürlich besser als das OCZ.


Hilfe  !

Ich zitiere mal die Frage  .



8iosmod schrieb:


> Beide Geräte sind nicht mehr in Betrieb  . Ich wollte nur mal wissen, was genau gegen das jeweilige Netzteil spricht. Anscheinend ist die Spannungsregulation nicht auf der Höhe aktueller Modelle. Wie sieht es mit den anderen wichtigen Faktoren für ein gutes Netzteil aus? Kondensatoren,... ?


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2014)

Wieso sind die Geräte nicht mehr in Betrieb?
Ich würde beide verkaufen. 
Das OCZ ist technisch schlechter und nicht so gut bestück.


----------



## Keinem (20. November 2014)

Weil ich derzeit keinen Computer habe  .

Dass das OCZ schlechter ist, wurde mir bis jetzt oft genug gesagt  . 

Ich möchte wissen, was eure Meinung zu den Kondensatoren und anderen wichtigen Komponenten eines Netzteils ist.

Drücke ich mich mit meinen Fragen so schlecht aus  ?


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2014)

Wieso hängst du dich so sehr an den Caps auf?
Ist doch sowieso egal. Im OCZ ist China Zeugs drin. Das E9 hat was aus Taiwan.


----------



## Keinem (20. November 2014)

Aber viele Bauteile kommen doch vom gleichen Hersteller oder verstehe ich dort etwas falsch? Immerhin steht der selbe Hersteller drauf  .


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2014)

Wo steht der gleiche Hersteller drauf?


----------



## Keinem (20. November 2014)

Zum Beispiel auf den Kondensatoren  .


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2014)

Es gibt verschiedene Caps des gleichen Herstellers.


----------



## Keinem (20. November 2014)

Und wie sind die im OCZ? Wie ist die restliche Technik außer der Spannungsregulation?


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2014)

Keine Ahnung. Dazu müsstest du mal bessere Fotos machen.


----------



## Keinem (20. November 2014)

Ja, das ist immer das Problem mit dem Licht und Digitalkameras  . Das wird dann immer so unscharf  . Um die Lötqualität abzulichten müsste ich ja die Platine losschrauben. Was muss ich dabei beachten und wie genau sollte ich es umdrehen? Immerhin sind gewisse Bauteile ja noch ordentlich Spannung geladen.


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2014)

Wenn du alles ablichten willst musst du das Netzteil komplett zerlegen.
Viele Caps sind ja versteckt auf der Platine und so kauf richtig ins Bild zu setzen.


----------



## Keinem (20. November 2014)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Um die Lötqualität abzulichten müsste ich ja die Platine losschrauben. Was muss ich dabei beachten und wie genau sollte ich es umdrehen? Immerhin sind gewisse Bauteile ja noch ordentlich Spannung geladen.


 *hust*


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du alles ablichten willst musst du das Netzteil komplett zerlegen.


 
*hüstel*


----------



## Keinem (20. November 2014)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Wie genau sollte ich es umdrehen? Immerhin sind gewisse Bauteile ja noch ordentlich Spannung geladen.


 
Oder soll ich noch weiter die Frage herausfiltern  ?


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2014)

Was erwartest du? 
Schau nach wie du das Netzteil komplett zerlegen kannst und dann machst du das.
Dazu kannst du dir Isolierhandschuhe anziehen. Gibt es im Baumarkt.


----------



## Keinem (20. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was erwartest du?
> Schau nach wie du das Netzteil komplett zerlegen kannst und dann machst du das.
> Dazu kannst du dir Isolierhandschuhe anziehen. Gibt es im Baumarkt.


 
Na endlich  .

Ich wollte nur auf Nummer sicher gehen und nachfragen, da ich nicht aus Faulheit zu fragen, mit zur Decke stehenden Haaren tanzen möchte. Wenn ich dann überhaupt noch tanze bzw. tanzen lerne  .


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2014)

so schlimm ist das nicht wenn du mal einen geflattert bekommst. 
Hab ich letztens auch als ich die Klingel ausgetauscht habe und meine Frau die geniale Idee hatte die Sicherung wieder einzuschalten als ich noch am Fummeln war.
Bin fast vom Tritt gefallen. 
Du darfst nur nicht das Bauteil mit der Hand umfassen denn wenn die Muskeln verkrampfen kannst du nicht mehr loslassen.


----------



## Keinem (20. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> so schlimm ist das nicht wenn du mal einen geflattert bekommst.
> Hab ich letztens auch als ich die Klingel ausgetauscht habe und meine Frau die geniale Idee hatte die Sicherung wieder einzuschalten als ich noch am Fummeln war.
> Bin fast vom Tritt gefallen.
> Du darfst nur nicht das Bauteil mit der Hand umfassen denn wenn die Muskeln verkrampfen kannst du nicht mehr loslassen.


 
Alles klar. Ich werde mir dann einen speziellen Schraubendreher und Handschuhe kaufen und berichten  .

Danke für die Beratung, Threshy  .


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2014)

Und wenn wir von dir nichts mehr hören werden wissen wir was passiert ist.


----------



## Keinem (20. November 2014)

Ich hatte heute schon einen gewischt bekommen  . Ich hoffe, dass das nicht noch mal (in einem größeren) Ausmaß passiert  .


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (21. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> so schlimm ist das nicht wenn du mal einen geflattert bekommst.
> Hab ich letztens auch als ich die Klingel ausgetauscht habe und meine Frau die geniale Idee hatte die Sicherung wieder einzuschalten als ich noch am Fummeln war.
> Bin fast vom Tritt gefallen.



Das liegt sicherlich an deinen guten Versicherungen


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Das liegt sicherlich an deinen guten Versicherungen


 
Meine Frau kümmert sich um meine Lebensversicherung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. November 2014)

Schaut euch doch mal diesen Thread an:
3DCenter Forum - Welches Netzteil mit mind 750W und max 200€

Oder den (geschlossenen)...
3DCenter Forum - Neues Netzteil gesucht nach Seasonic 550W Energy+ Ausfall


----------



## Adi1 (22. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> so schlimm ist das nicht wenn du mal einen geflattert bekommst.


 
 So allgemein kann man das nicht sagen.

 Es gab schon Elektrounfälle, da hat ein Stromschlag genügt, um den Exitus herbeizuführen.


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Es gab schon Elektrounfälle, da hat ein Stromschlag genügt, um den Exitus herbeizuführen.


 
Dann gab es aber schon eine medizinische Vorgeschichte.


----------



## ebastler (22. November 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schaut euch doch mal diesen Thread an:
> 3DCenter Forum - Welches Netzteil mit mind 750W und max 200€
> 
> Oder den (geschlossenen)...
> 3DCenter Forum - Neues Netzteil gesucht nach Seasonic 550W Energy+ Ausfall


Oh Gott... Hauptsache 0 Plan von der Materie haben aber fleißig Müll labern. Und wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen, was ist die Lösung? Richtig, man wird persönlich und argumentiert destruktiv. So viel geballte Ignoranz und Arroganz ist echt beeindruckend.

Meine Hochachtung für deine Geduld^^


----------



## Adi1 (22. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann gab es aber schon eine medizinische Vorgeschichte.


 
 Nein, solch einen Unfall hatte ich schon mal in der Lehre erlebt,

 da ist ein kerngesunder junger Kollege einfach so verstorben,

 da konnte auch ein Notarzt nix mehr machen.


----------



## Olstyle (22. November 2014)

Kerngesund ist immer relativ. Ein Herzfehler muss ja vorher nicht bekannt sein. Das Risiko besteht grundsätzlich aber bei jedem Schlag, das stimmt.


----------



## Adi1 (22. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Kerngesund ist immer relativ. Ein Herzfehler muss ja vorher nicht bekannt sein.


 
 Der hatte keinen Herzfehler, der war kurz davor eine professionelle Sportlerkarriere einzuschlagen.


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Der hatte keinen Herzfehler, der war kurz davor eine professionelle Sportlerkarriere einzuschlagen.


 
Auch der könnte irgendwas haben was nicht bekannt war.

Kommt auch immer darauf an wie lange du mit dem Strom in Kontakt warst.
ein paar Millisekunden ist was anderes als wenn du 10 Sekunden lang mit der Hand am Kabel dran warst.
Das Herz wird da sofort geschädigt und wenn es zu lange geschädigt wird ist es leider im Eimer.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. November 2014)

Ich sags mal so - es gab auch Weltmeister in Schwimmen und anderen Sportarten und die sind komischer an Herz gestorben obwohl Kern gesund .

Gibt es was neues im Netzteiluniversum ? Hat jemand Cooler Master wegen dem Lüfter des V550SM's angeschrieben ?

Btw. Gerade von nem Experten seine Meinung zu dem TT Berlin gehört "Ich weiß nicht was alle dagegen haben, ich meine man kauft ein 530W NT welches auch 700-800W leisten kann. Ein super Feature mMn."


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2014)

Ja. Hatte ich vorhin irgendwo gelesen.
Schon komisch dass sie alle so begeistert sind wenn ein Netzteil wie das Thermaltake 800 Watt leisten kann. Aber niemand auf die Idee kommt zu gucken ob die Ripple Werte schon aufm Mond angekommen sind.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. November 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so - es gab auch Weltmeister in Schwimmen und anderen Sportarten und die sind komischer an Herz gestorben obwohl Kern gesund .


 
Duden | Textprüfung


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2014)

Jeder versteht was Specki sagen will. Wieso kommt du jetzt mit sowas sinnlosen?


----------



## ebastler (22. November 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Gibt es was neues im Netzteiluniversum ? Hat jemand Cooler Master wegen dem Lüfter des V550SM's angeschrieben ?



Nach zwei Wochen einkaufen schleift meines noch viel schlimmer als davor. Mir wurde angeboten, mein Reviewsample einzuschicken und zum Vergleich ein anderes Gerät zu bekommen, muss noch überlegen, ob ich das tun soll...

Laut einem Mitarbeiter von CM (der das V450SM in seinem privaten Rechner hat) tritt das Schleifen nicht bei jeden Netzteil der Serie auf, aber leider doch bei Einigen. Manche sollen lautlos sein, andere... Naja.


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2014)

Cooler Master sollte den Lüfter gegen ein anderes Modell austauschen.
Und den Leuten einen kostenlosen tausch anbieten die Probleme mit dem Lüfter haben.

Wäre cool wenn du da am Ball bleiben könntest. Mal sehen was Cooler Master machen wird.


----------



## Adi1 (22. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jeder versteht was Specki sagen will.


 
 Darüber brauchen wir doch gar nicht erst reden.


----------



## Keinem (22. November 2014)

So, ich habe mir jetzt einen Schraubendreher aus dem Baumarkt geholt, der bis zu 1000V spezifiziert ist  .


----------



## Adi1 (22. November 2014)

8iosmod schrieb:


> So, ich habe mir jetzt einen Schraubendreher aus dem Baumarkt geholt, der bis zu 1000V spezifiziert ist  .


 
 Sei aber vorsichtig, der Schraubendreher schützt nicht vor Unwissenheit.


----------



## Keinem (22. November 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Sei aber vorsichtig, der Schraubendreher schützt nicht vor Unwissenheit.


 
Ich verhalte mich bei einem geöffneten Netzteil wie in einem Museum  . Nur gucken, trotz Verbots Fotos machen, jedoch unter keinen Umständen etwas anfassen  .


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2014)

8iosmod schrieb:


> So, ich habe mir jetzt einen Schraubendreher aus dem Baumarkt geholt, der bis zu 1000V spezifiziert ist  .


 
Ich hoffe der Schraubendreher ist lang genug.


----------



## Adi1 (22. November 2014)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Ich verhalte mich bei einem geöffneten Netzteil wie in einem Museum  . Nur gucken, trotz Verbots Fotos machen, jedoch unter keinen Umständen etwas anfassen  .


 
 Gummihandschuhe helfen da nicht,

 wenn Du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst,

 nützt nur ein gescheites Messgerät etwas.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. November 2014)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Duden | Textprüfung



Danke für deine wahnsinnig nette und hilfreiche Antwort ist ja nicht so dass mein Post nicht verständlich oder nur sehr schwer verständlich. Deutsch ist leider nicht meine Muttersprache deswegen können mir kleine Fehler passieren.

@Ebastler Echt ? Noch schlimmer ? Ich würde das Angebot annehmen, mit dem Alter wird es nicht besser.

@Thres so ne Aktion wäre sehr schmerzhaft für CoolerMaster vorallem finanziell.


----------



## Keinem (22. November 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Gummihandschuhe helfen da nicht,
> 
> wenn Du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst,
> 
> nützt nur ein gescheites Messgerät etwas.


 
Ich fasse ja nichts im Innenteil an  .


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> @Thres so ne Aktion wäre sehr schmerzhaft für CoolerMaster vorallem finanziell.


 
Aber es wäre ein nicht zu unterschätzender werbewirksamer Erfolg.
Du musst bedenken dass die Unternehmen Millionen ins Marketing buttern und keiner weiß was bei rüber kommt.
Steckst du jetzt mal Geld in einen Austausch beim Kunden sowie einem besseren Lüfter für die Serie kostet das zwar auch Geld aber die Akzeptanz beim Kunden wird gigantisch sein.
Überall auf der Welt würde man Cooler Master loben und andere User würden ihnen die Bude einrennen und dort kaufen.

Dann könnte Cooler Master auch endlich mal wieder Geld in die Entwicklung stecken und brauchbare Gehäuse herstellen und nicht den Müll den sie aktuell haben.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. November 2014)

Ist auch natürlich eine Idee aber da werden die Marketingspezialisten und Marktforscher nicht zufrieden sein . Am besten wäre wenn CM das Geld in die Entwicklung von Lüftern stecken würde und BQ! damit Konkurenzz machen würde. Ein Silent Wing von CM wäre was schönes.

Dann müsste BQ! uns noch mehr Geld geben


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2014)

Die Lüfter baut Cooler Master ja nicht selbst. die werden auch nur eingekauft bzw. der Fertiger macht das.
Cooler Master macht eigentlich nichts anderes als zu sagen dass das Netzteil den und den Preis nicht übersteigen darf.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. November 2014)

Ich weiß mir gehts aber darum die Dinger selbst zu entwickeln oder zumindest Leute und Firmen kaufen die es können.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (22. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Nach zwei Wochen *einkaufen* schleift meines noch viel schlimmer als davor



Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass dein Rechner wären dessen gelaufen ist


----------



## RobiKenobi (23. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Nach zwei Wochen einkaufen schleift meines noch viel schlimmer als davor. Mir wurde angeboten, mein Reviewsample einzuschicken und zum Vergleich ein anderes Gerät zu bekommen, muss noch überlegen, ob ich das tun soll...
> 
> Laut einem Mitarbeiter von CM (der das V450SM in seinem privaten Rechner hat) tritt das Schleifen nicht bei jeden Netzteil der Serie auf, aber leider doch bei Einigen. Manche sollen lautlos sein, andere... Naja.



Ist es das neue Modell mit 100% Jap Caps?

Bei den alten Modellen gabs eher so leichte Ticker-Geräusche, die hatten auch Gleitlager.

Beim neuen V750SM hatte ich zum Beispiel ein Lüfter mit Kugellager drin.

Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob die kleinen Modelle nun auch Kugellager haben.
Wenns so deutlich schleift würde ich aber fast drauf tippen.

Ich hab schon bei der alten Version irgendwie bei jedem Netzteil nen anderen "Sound" gehabt. Und ich hatte schon 6 Stück davon. Ein wirklich richtig lautes hatte ich aber bisher nicht dabei, waren immer eher unauffällig.


----------



## ebastler (23. November 2014)

Ja, es hat einen Yate Loon mit 2 Kugellagern. Genaueres hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...0sm-premium-qualitaet-zum-einstiegspreis.html


----------



## RobiKenobi (23. November 2014)

Ja das ist dann wohl der neue Lüfter, dachte ich mir.

Der hat eine gewisse Grundtendenz zum Schleifsound.
Bei mir war es aber alles andere alslaut. 

Nun weiß ich nicht wie empfindlich zu bist.
Ich kann dir aber sagen, dass es beim 750 Watt Modell aus direkter Nähe gemessen etwa 32,1 dbA sind.
Vielleicht hilft dir das als Vergleich.

Also laut ist das nicht... Aber natürlich lauter als ein BQ.


----------



## ebastler (23. November 2014)

Momentan ist es erheblich lauter als mein ganzer PC inklusive HDDs im Idle, und sogar lauter als in Spielen...


----------



## RobiKenobi (23. November 2014)

Im Idle ? Oder bei Vollast?


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. November 2014)

RobiKenobi schrieb:


> Bei den alten Modellen gabs eher so leichte Ticker-Geräusche, die hatten auch Gleitlager.


 Diese 'leichten' ticker Geräusche hab ich bisher bei jedem Netzteil, dass einen Yate Loon Lüfter besaß recht deutlich vernehmen können.
Auch sind die Yaties, die ich hier hab (durch Gehäuse) von sehr streuender Qualität. Man kann durchaus sagen, dass die Qualitativ echt nicht so wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei sind...

Man kann hier z.T. auch mit recht deutlichen Fertigungsschwankungen rechnen...

Ganz ab davon sind Kugellager von Haus aus nicht die leisesten, konstruktionsbedingt muss das so sein. Ist halt kein Kontaktfreies Lager...


----------



## RobiKenobi (23. November 2014)

> Man kann hier z.T. auch mit recht deutlichen Fertigungsschwankungen rechnen...



Ja die haben Persönlichkeit, jedes tickert auf seine ganz eigene Weise


----------



## Lee (23. November 2014)

Hey, ich weiß das gehört nicht hier rein, aber n Thread lohnt sich nicht dafür.

Ich such für nen absoluten Office PC (Core i5 mit so 3,3 GHz, eine SSD, ein Laufwerk, 8gig Ram, keine Grafikkarte) ein Netzteil. Einzigen 2 Vorraussetzungen: Leise und langlebig. Ein gutes Netzteil halt. Optik und Modularität sind egal. Früher hätte ich ohne zu Zögern ein Seasonic S12II 330 genommen, aber das ist zumindest bei Caseking und Hardwareversand nicht mehr verfügbar.

In die nähere Auswahl sind jetzt das Bequiet Pure Power 400W und klassisch das Seasonic S12II 430W gekommen (ich muss bei Caseking bestellen). Mein Bauchgefühl tendiert zum Seasonic, weil ich die immer verbaut habe und noch nie eines Probleme gemacht hat. Mein eigenes M12 500W läuft seit 7 Jahren problemlos und hat schon viel verschiedene Hardware überstanden.

Soll ich einfach wieder Seasonic nehmen oder gibts inzwischen günstigere Alternativen? Ich weiß, dass 300W oder sowas auch reichen würden.


----------



## FrozenPie (23. November 2014)

Da gäbe es z.B. das be quiet! Pure Power L8 300W oder das Sea Sonic G-Series G-360


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2014)

Lee schrieb:


> Mein eigenes M12 500W läuft seit 7 Jahren problemlos und hat schon viel verschiedene Hardware überstanden.


 
Dann wird es Zeit dass du es ersetzt bevor es von selbst schreit.


----------



## Lee (23. November 2014)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Da gäbe es z.B. das be quiet! Pure Power L8 300W oder das Sea Sonic G-Series G-360


 Hmm das kleine Seasonic kostet ja so viel wie das große Seasonic und die 300W sind vllt etwas zu klein, bei Caseking kostet das 40€ und da ist die Differenz zum größeren nicht mehr so hoch. In Anbetracht etwaiger zukünftiger Aufrüstungen nehm ich wohl einfach das 430er Seasonic...


Threshold schrieb:


> Dann wird es Zeit dass du es ersetzt bevor es von selbst schreit.


 Was kann denn da passieren, außer dass es den Dienst quittiert? Ich  habe nicht vor es zu ersetzen, solange es noch wunderbar tut 
Ich hab extra damit nix passiert wenn es mal in Rauch aufgeht damals gute 120€ dafür gezahlt...


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2014)

Lee schrieb:


> Was kann denn da passieren, außer dass es den Dienst quittiert? Ich  habe nicht vor es zu ersetzen, solange es noch wunderbar tut


 
Das Dilemma ist dass du nicht weiß ob es noch wunderbar läuft.
Vielleicht schrappt es schon an den ATX Spezifikationen herum weil ein paar Caps nicht mehr korrekt arbeiten.
Das kannst du nur herausfinden indem du es aufmachst und nachguckst bzw. nachmisst.
Daher würde ich ein Netzteil nie so lange nutzen bis es mal kaputt geht sondern rechtzeitig austauschen. Und nach 7 Jahren sollte man das Netzteil tauschen.


----------



## Lee (23. November 2014)

Und was kann da passieren, wenn es nicht mehr innerhalb der Spezifikation läuft? Ich seh nicht so ganz ein wieso ich ein funktionierendes Netzteil tauschen sollte, solang der PC einwandfrei funktioniert.
Außer das Netzteil grillt evtl meine Hardware wenn ich das nich tue...


----------



## ebastler (23. November 2014)

Genau das kann aber passieren. Ein Netzteil kann am Ersten Tag samt Hardware sterben, oder 20 Jahre super laufen. Aber je länger es in Betrieb ist, desto höher wird das Risiko, dass es kaputt geht. Ob es die Hardware mitnimmt, oder nicht, hängt von der Art des Defekts ab. 
Gehen die Filterkondensatoren kaputt, killt dir zum Beispiel die Ripplespannung langsam alle angeschlossenen Komponenten. Sprich, Board, Laufwerke und GPU(s).


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (23. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Cooler Master sollte den Lüfter gegen ein anderes Modell austauschen.
> Und den Leuten einen kostenlosen tausch anbieten die Probleme mit dem Lüfter haben.
> 
> Wäre cool wenn du da am Ball bleiben könntest. Mal sehen was Cooler Master machen wird.


Ich werde mein sample mal im dauer test laufen lassen. Mal sehen.


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2014)

Lee schrieb:


> Und was kann da passieren, wenn es nicht mehr innerhalb der Spezifikation läuft? Ich seh nicht so ganz ein wieso ich ein funktionierendes Netzteil tauschen sollte, solang der PC einwandfrei funktioniert.
> Außer das Netzteil grillt evtl meine Hardware wenn ich das nich tue...


 
Ist dir in letzter Zeit mal eine Festplatte kaputt gegangen oder hat Fehler angezeigt?


----------



## ebastler (23. November 2014)

Mir ist eine Caviar Black mal grundlos gestorben. SMART status gecheckt, alles in Ordnung. Backup gemacht und in Urlaub gefahren. Nach zwei Wochen heimgekommen, drücke auf den Schalter, und bleib mit Fehler beim Boot hängen. Platte war total hinüber.


----------



## Lee (23. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist dir in letzter Zeit mal eine Festplatte kaputt gegangen oder hat Fehler angezeigt?


Alles bestens in meinem PC. Aber vielleicht tausche ich dennoch mal bei der nächsten Aufrüstung des Rechners das Netzteil aus, sofern das wirklich stimmt, dass da die Schutzmechanismen nichts nützen.

Das wird aber mindestens noch bis zum Erscheinen von Oculus Rift dauern


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2014)

Lee schrieb:


> Alles bestens in meinem PC. Aber vielleicht tausche ich dennoch mal bei der nächsten Aufrüstung des Rechners das Netzteil aus, sofern das wirklich stimmt, dass da die Schutzmechanismen nichts nützen.


 
Die Schutzschaltungen greifen ja wenn die Spannung oder der Strom zu hoch oder zu niedrig sind.
Ripple Werte kann das Netzteil nicht überwachen.


----------



## Lee (23. November 2014)

Hab mich jetzt mal bzgl. dieser Ripplespannungen schlau gemacht. 

Bei der nächsten Aufrüstung kommt n neues Netzteil ins Haus. 

Aber ne generelle Frage: Diese "Alterung" der Elkos, die dafür verantwortlich ist: tritt diese nutzungsunabhängig ein oder nur wenn sie tatsächlich in Betrieb waren?
Sprich ist ein unbenutztes, aber 7 Jahre altes Netzteil noch zu gebrauchen?


----------



## NuVirus (23. November 2014)

Schaut mal hier mit rein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/364227-kaufberatung-neue-grafikkarte-gtx970.html

Denke das alte Corsair NT muss für die 970 oä getauscht werden 



@Lee die Elkos altern auch wenn Sie nicht benutzt werden würde es höchstens noch alte Hardware nutzen da es sein kann dass die Spannungen nicht mehr gut sind.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. November 2014)

Die Elkos altern trotzdem ist aber nicht das größte Problem sondern Alterung der Technik.

Früher war die 3,3V und 5V sehr wichtig, heute ist nur die 12V wichtig außerdem Stromsparmechanismen usw.


----------



## Hibble (23. November 2014)

Hier mal was zum Lachen: www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAqDv46-FDU

Das Video scheint aber von 2009 zu sein, wurde nur neu hochgeladen, deshalb auch so ein altes be quiet P5 (?).



Spoiler



Witzig wird es, wenn er seine "super glue" Kondensator-Konstruktion vorstellt. Sicherheit scheint dem wohl auch ein Fremdwort zu sein, ein Sekundär-Cap wird einfach mal auf der Primärseite platziert. Und dann schaltet der das Netzteil auch noch im offenen Zustand an 



Wer noch nicht genug hat, kann auch seine anderen alten Netzteil Videos ansehen


----------



## Venom89 (23. November 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Die Elkos altern trotzdem ist aber nicht das größte Problem sondern Alterung der Technik.



Elkos sind also keine "Technik"?


----------



## Olstyle (23. November 2014)

Elkos sind Bauteile. Mit "Technik" war in dem Fall das Gesamtdesign des Netzteils, also unter anderem die Anordnung und Auswahl der Bauteile, gemeint.


----------



## Venom89 (23. November 2014)

Wenn man es so formuliert, kann man es auch verstehen.


----------



## NuVirus (27. November 2014)

Gerade gesehen inzwischen gibt es ja das Seasonic G-550 PCGH sogar bei anderen Händlern, sollte man es jetzt dann eigl dem E10 500W CM vorziehen wenn die Mehrkosten gering sind und im Budget? 
Da ja viele bei Mindfactory bestellen und es dort für ca. 90€ verkauft wird fallen halt keine zusätzlichen Kosten an wenn man den ganzen PC oder Teile da kauft. 

http://geizhals.de/sea-sonic-g-series-g-550-550w-pcgh-edition-atx-2-3-ssr-550rm-a1098704.html


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2014)

Das BeQuiet ist schon noch etwas leiser. Und MF ist ne Katastrophe bei RMA, aber das ist ja ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. November 2014)

Lee schrieb:


> Aber ne generelle Frage: Diese "Alterung" der Elkos, die dafür verantwortlich ist: tritt diese nutzungsunabhängig ein oder nur wenn sie tatsächlich in Betrieb waren?
> Sprich ist ein unbenutztes, aber 7 Jahre altes Netzteil noch zu gebrauchen?



Das ist ja das schlimme. Ein Netzteil, was 7 Jahre lang (unregelmäßig) benutzt wurde, hat vermutlich bessere Kondensatoren als ein 7 Jahre unbenutztes. Denn gerade wenn sie nicht benutzt werden, lassen sie schnell nach. Dann muss man sie sozusagen regenerieren.


----------



## NuVirus (27. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das BeQuiet ist schon noch etwas leiser. Und MF ist ne Katastrophe bei RMA, aber das ist ja ein anderes Thema.


OK aber abgesehen von der etwas schlechteren Lautstärke ist das Seasonic von der Caps Bestückung her besser als das E10 500W oder? 
Auch sonst ist es doch insgesamt etwas besser oder wie seht ihr das? 

Für die meisten wird das Seasonic PCGH Edition leise genug sein würde ich sagen da Grafikkarten unter Last meist lauter sind.


Und es wäre halt ne sehr gute Standard  Empfehlung als Ersatz für Be Quiet NT die hier ja ständig für viele zu häufig empfohlen werden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. November 2014)

Auf Hartware.net gibts 'nen Review vom Neuen 530W Xilence Teil...

Kurzfassung: Kann man sich sparen anzuclicken, schade eigentlich, dieser lieblose Test 

Langfassung steht im Spoiler...


Spoiler



Also dieser Test ist einer derer, die man sich hätte sparen können, denn die +/- Punkte sind nichtssagend...

Aber mal von Anfang an:
1. Über Xilence sollte man nicht zu viel schreiben. Denn die standen früher eher für qualtiativ schlechte Geräte...

2. 





> Die Xilence Performance A Series Netzteile sind die ersten Modelle dieser Marke, die unter der neuen Führung auf den Markt kommen. Laut Hersteller sollen hier "hohe Leistungsfähigkeit mit einem niedrigen Geräuschpegel und hoher Effizienz" kombiniert werden. Durch eine "großzügig ausgelegte 12V Leitung" soll auch genug Power für Gaming-PCs vorhanden sein und "sechs integrierte Sicherheitsschaltungen" sollen die Bedenken mancher User bezüglich günstiger Netzteile zerstreuen.


Möchte der Schreiber sich mit diesem Satz beim Hersteller bewerben? Weil Informationsgehalt gleich Null.
6 Schutzschaltungen? Welche sechs sind gemeint?? OCP auf +3,3V, OCP auf +5V, OVP auf 3,3V, UVP auf 3,3V, OVP auf +5V und 3,3V wären auch sechs und sicher ist das Netzteil damit gar nicht...



> Die Anschlussleitungen sind fest mit dem Gerät verbunden. Das ATX-Kabel ist als einziges Kabel mit Mesh ummantelt, das allerdings nicht sehr dicht ist.


Also auf dem Foto sieht das alles andere als dicht aus, ganz im Gegenteil...
Das ist eher luftig...



> Für seine Preisklasse ist das Xilence Performance A 530W ein ordentlich aufgebautes Nettzteil mit Fiberglas-verstärkten Kunststoff-Platine (FRP) und 105-Grad-Kondensatoren auf der Ausgangsseite.


1. Halte ich das Material, aus dem das PCB hergestellt für ungefähr so wichtig wie ein Sack Reis in China. 'ordentlich aufgebaut' ist nichtssagend und beschreibt das ganze gar nicht.
2.  '105° Kondensatoren auf der Ausgangsseite'. Kennt jemand ein Netzteil, bei dem das nicht so ist?? Da sollte man wenigstens den Hersteller, besser gleich mit Serie benennen. Nein, man muss keinen Plan davon haben und auch keine Datenblätter lesen. Hersteller und Typ sind voll ausreichend, ohne Bewertung. (außer wir sprechen hier von Dingen wie JunFu oder AsiaX, da kann man schon 'nen bisserl mehr bashen).
3. Der Kühler auf der Sekundären Seite ist schon recht klein.



> Für die Kühlung ist ein 120-mm-Lüfter mit Gleitlager verbaut, der teilweise von einer Luftleitfolie abgedeckt wird.


1. Was für ein 120mm Lüfter? Hersteller, technische Daten. Drehzahl und weitere Daten wären nicht verkehrt. Bei 0,5A kann man schon sowas wie 2500-3000rpm erwarten...
Bei einem 530W Netzteil schon recht heftig. 

Das Bild vom Testsystem ist auch ziemlich 'interessant. Weil die Unordnung daneben möchte keiner sehen. Das hätt man besser zuschneiden können/müssen.



> Die Spannungsstabilität könnte besser sein, jedoch gab es auch unter hoher Last keine Stabilitätsprobleme.


Ein Netzteil muss schon ziemlichen Unfug treiben, damit es Stabilitätsprobleme gibt...




> Positiv:
> + gute Innenverarbeitung
> + günstiger Preis
> 
> ...


1. Gute Innenverarbeitung? Wie ist das gemeint? Worauf bezieht sich das? Was ist eine 'gute Innenverarbeitung'? Darunter kann ich mir überhaupt nix vorstellen.
2. Günstiger Preis, OK, das kann man so stehen lassen.

3. Die Beschreibung des Lüftergeräusches geht in Ordnung, kann man auch nichts zu sagen. Eine objektivere Darstellung (=Messung der Drehzahl) wäre sehr schön gewesen.
4. Etwas eingeschränkte Kabelauslegung? Was ist damit gemeint? Worauf bezieht sich das? Damit kann ich überhaupt nix anfangen. 

450mm kurze Kabel sind bei einem billigen 530W Netzteil im Rahmen, auch die 6 S-ATA und 3 Molex +1 FDD Stecker sind im Rahmen. Was ist genau gemeint?
Und vorallen: Was erwartet man bitte bei einem billigst 530W Netzteil??

Die sind ja wohl für diese Preisklasse völlig OK. Mehr Kabel kosten gleich mehr Geld, dann wäre das Netzteil aber u.U. nicht mehr preiswert...

Und beim 500W L8 schaut es nicht anders aus. Nur dass der CPU Stecker länger is und die beiden PCIe Stecker jeweils ein eigenes Kabel haben (warum auch immer).


Buttom Line:
*Ein lieblos geschriebener Artikel, der dem Leser keine Informationen bringt, die er nicht auch auf der Herstellerseite nachschlagen könnte*


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das ist ja das schlimme. Ein Netzteil, was 7 Jahre lang (unregelmäßig) benutzt wurde, hat vermutlich bessere Kondensatoren als ein 7 Jahre unbenutztes. Denn gerade wenn sie nicht benutzt werden, lassen sie schnell nach. Dann muss man sie sozusagen regenerieren.



Letztens hat ein Bekannter einen alten Fernseher eingeschaltet der seit 10 Jahren auf dem Dachboden lag und noch nie eingeschaltet wurde.
Das Teil ist praktisch explodiert und halb in Rauch aufgegangen.


----------



## S754 (27. November 2014)

Hi, ich habe eine Frage an euch, wollte dazu keinen extra Thread aufmachen.

Was traut ihr einem 4 Jahre alten Corsair TX 850W noch zu? War damals immerhin kein schlechtes Netzteil. In wie fern kann es mit heutigen Netzteilen mithalten?
http://geizhals.at/eu/corsair-enthusiast-series-tx850-850w-atx-2-2-cmpsu-850tx-a391372.html


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2014)

Das Teil ist technisch deutlich älter als 4 Jahre.
Ich traue dem Netzteil einen schönen Platz im Elektroschrott Container zu.


----------



## RobiKenobi (27. November 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> OK aber abgesehen von der etwas schlechteren Lautstärke ist das Seasonic von der Caps Bestückung her besser als das E10 500W oder?
> Auch sonst ist es doch insgesamt etwas besser oder wie seht ihr das?
> 
> Für die meisten wird das Seasonic PCGH Edition leise genug sein würde ich sagen da Grafikkarten unter Last meist lauter sind.
> ...



Was genau soll am G550 denn so gut sein ? 

Ich finde dazu einen Review bei HWLuxx, kenne das NT selbst nicht. Wenn ich mir dort allerdings die Effizienz ansehe, ist die doch eher mäßig.

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/netzteile/24023-seasonic-g550.html?start=3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist das eher schlecht, denn bei 10% unter 82 %.... ? 

Das Cooler Master VS 550, das ich letzens getestet habe schafft bei 10%  Last 89,7% Effizienz und bei 5% Last 83,9%.

http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/netzteile/cooler_master_v550s/s03.php




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S754 (27. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Teil ist technisch deutlich älter als 4 Jahre.
> Ich traue dem Netzteil einen schönen Platz im Elektroschrott Container zu.



Ok,  das beantwortet trotzdem nicht meine Frage. Könnte ich bitte eine vernünftige Antwort haben, falls möglich?


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Ok,  das beantwortet trotzdem nicht meine Frage. Könnte ich bitte eine vernünftige Antwort haben, falls möglich?



Das war eine vernünftige Antwort.
Das Netzteil ist technisch völlig veraltet. Ich würde es nicht mehr benutzen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. November 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe eine Frage an euch, wollte dazu keinen extra Thread aufmachen.
> 
> Was traut ihr einem 4 Jahre alten Corsair TX 850W noch zu? War damals immerhin kein schlechtes Netzteil. In wie fern kann es mit heutigen Netzteilen mithalten?
> http://geizhals.at/eu/corsair-enthusiast-series-tx850-850w-atx-2-2-cmpsu-850tx-a391372.html



Welches ists denn GENAU? 

Ists dieses?!
Das solltest du echt austauschen...


----------



## S754 (28. November 2014)

Hallo,

was meinst du mit "GENAU"? Mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass es mehrere Versionen dieses Netzteiles gibt. Falls ja, wo kann man es unterscheiden?
Es ist genau das Netzteil vom Geizhals-Link.
http://geizhals.at/eu/corsair-enthusiast-series-tx850-850w-atx-2-2-cmpsu-850tx-a391372.html

Gruß,
S754


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. November 2014)

Wenn es nicht mehrere Versionen geben würde, hätt ich nicht gefragt...
Gut, beim 850W ists nich so schlimm wie beim 650W...


----------



## Journeyman (28. November 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe eine Frage an euch, wollte dazu keinen extra Thread aufmachen.
> 
> Was traut ihr einem 4 Jahre alten Corsair TX 850W noch zu? War damals immerhin kein schlechtes Netzteil. In wie fern kann es mit heutigen Netzteilen mithalten?
> http://geizhals.at/eu/corsair-enthusiast-series-tx850-850w-atx-2-2-cmpsu-850tx-a391372.html



Effizienztechnisch wird es zwar keine Bestwerte abliefern, im Übrigen aber brauchbare Mittelklasse (leider ohne DC-DC-Spannungsreglermodule für die +3.3V- und +5V-Schienen). Wenns im Laufe seiner 4 Jahre nicht all zu sehr "gequält" wurde, so könnte mans auch heute noch verwenden.


----------



## S754 (28. November 2014)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen.  Das NT wurde kaum genutzt und meist nur im Idle. Es war zwar eine HD5970 angeschlossen aber die wurde selten gebraucht, also nur selten unter Last.


----------



## RobiKenobi (28. November 2014)

Meiner Ansicht nach gibt es überhaupt keinen Grund das Netzteil zu tauschen, wenn  es noch funktioniert. 

Es sei denn du hast zu viel Geld über und kaufst dir gerne neue Sachen, dann kann man drüber nachdenken.

Aber ein wirklicher Grund ist das sicherlich nicht.


----------



## FrozenPie (28. November 2014)

RobiKenobi schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht nach gibt es überhaupt keinen Grund das Netzteil zu tauschen, wenn  es noch funktioniert.



Hast du das Teil aufgemacht? Mit nem Oszi die Spannungen und die Ripple-Werte genommen? Ich bezweifle es


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2014)

Im Zweifel einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## poiu (28. November 2014)

In ein oder zwei Jahren kannst du überlegen das TX auszutauschen 




FrozenPie schrieb:


> Hast du das Teil aufgemacht? Mit nem Oszi die Spannungen und die Ripple-Werte genommen? Ich bezweifle es




 schau mal ins Profil das ist der chefredakteru von TweakPC, OSzi hat er, Chroma auch somit schon mal mehr als die meisten hier 

Okay NT uafmachen ist nicht so sein ding.


----------



## RobiKenobi (28. November 2014)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Hast du das Teil aufgemacht? Mit nem Oszi die Spannungen und die Ripple-Werte genommen? Ich bezweifle es



Meinst du das Corsair. Wie sollte ich, es gehört mir nicht ^^

Aber wäre mir auch neu, dass man ein Netzteil wie ein Auto zur jährlichen "Inspektion" geben muss um zu testen ob die Ripple Noise noch OK ist und man es noch nutzen kann.

Aber vielleicht sollte man so was mal einführen   Wäre vielleicht ne Geschäftsidee.




poiu schrieb:


> Okay NT uafmachen ist nicht so sein ding.



Wozu auch, weiß doch eh keiner ob nächste Woche noch das gleiche drin ist  ^^

PS: 

Biete Inspektion für alte Netzteile an Chroma.
Sonderpreis - Nur 50€ pro Netzteil


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. November 2014)

RobiKenobi schrieb:


> Wozu auch, weiß doch eh keiner ob nächste Woche noch das gleiche drin ist  ^^


Und genau darum sollte man es machen...

Siehe Thermaltake Germany Serie....

Da wurde 'mel aben' der Hersteller von HEC zu Sirfa gewechselt...
Damit man auch genau weiß, was du da getestet hast. Und man dir nicht irgendwas unterjubelt, was so im Markt nicht auftaucht...


----------



## RobiKenobi (29. November 2014)

Ja ich weiss was du meinst, nur ist es ja so.

Ich bekomme die NTs fast immer zum oder vor dem Launch zugeschickt, ich kenne also nur eine Version des Netzteils.
Der Hersteller kann dem Tester also so gesehen eh unterjubeln was er will. 
Ich müsste extra noch mal ein Netzteil kaufen oder es später mit  einem anderen Vergleichen. Davon habe ich aber nichts, denn der Review ist dann ja schon fertig.

Wenn ein Hersteller irgendwann die Innereien wechselt, bekomme ich das eben so wenig mit, es sei denn ich verfolge das gesamte Internet und jedes Netzteil, das ich getestet habe immer weiter. Das ist utopisch, ich bin ja keine "Qualitätsüberachung" und hab noch ne Menge andere Dinge zu tun ^^

Und selbst wenn ich das tun würde, was dann? Den alten Review überarbeiten und darauf hinweisen, das das Netzteil geändert wurde? 

Die einzige Möglichkeit wirklich sinnvoll auf die Innereien zu  blicken wäre sich 2-3 Monate nach dem Launch ein Modell aus dem Handel zu kaufen, das würde also auch noch echt Geld kosten.

Dazu kommt noch folgendes.

Ich habe eine gewisse Zeit, die ich pro Netzteil "aufwenden" kann, ich mach das ja nicht nur zum Spaß.
Die Zeit investiere ich da wo sie am sinnvollsten beim Testen genutzt ist und das ist meiner Ansicht nach an den Messgeräten, denn diese Möglichkeit hat sonst kaum jemand. Und ich investiere aufgrund eines gewissen Nerd Triebs eh schon viel zu viel Zeit dort  - Poiu  kann das bestätigen denke ich -   

Und genauso sieht es dann noch mal beim Schreiben aus. 
Es macht für mich keinen Sinn eine Seite zu schreiben und Bilder zu machen, die dann vielleicht 5% der Leser interessieren, während 95% der Leser sich nur die Seite über die Effizienz, Spannungen und das Fazit anschauen.

Ich hoffe das macht es irgendwie klar.


----------



## poiu (30. November 2014)

Ich geb euch beiden Recht, wobei das teil zu öffnen und einfach nur zu Dokumentieren durchaus Sinn macht, falls der Hersteller dem Reviews ein super Golden Sample schickt werden das die interessierten User schon merken und man hat es auf alle Fälle Dokumentiert. 
 Außerdem kann ich es verstehen wenn man bis zu einem gewissen punkt sagt soviel und soviel zeit und nicht mehr, das Problem ist das man sich selbst grenzen auferlegen muss sonst landet man auf der Quantenebene


----------



## Legacyy (30. November 2014)

Ich erinner da nochmal an das LC Power LC7300.
Ist mittlerweile (soweit ich das weiß) die 3. Revision die ohne Änderungshinweis vom Hersteller draußen ist.


----------



## Journeyman (30. November 2014)

"Professionelle" bezahlte Tester sollten meiner Meinung nach auch auf das Innere eines Netzteils detailiert eingehenen. Hierbei sollte ein echter Profi die verwendete Plattform/Technologie mit eigenen Worten ausführlich beschreiben können/müssen (so wie soulpain oder ein gewisser Cerberus bspw.). 

Ach ja, und wenn ich (beim Beschreiben des verbauten Lüfters) irgendwo heute noch 'Ong Hua' statt '*H*ong Hua' (die richtige Schreibweise übrigens) lese, kann ich nur schmunzeln und mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Philipus II (30. November 2014)

Bei pc-experience und planet3dnow tut sich im Netzteilbereich ja sehr sehr wenig.


----------



## ebastler (30. November 2014)

Journeyman schrieb:


> "Professionelle" bezahlte Tester sollten meiner Meinung nach auch auf das Innere eines Netzteils detailiert eingehenen. Hierbei sollte ein echter Profi die verwendete Plattform/Technologie mit eigenen Worten ausführlich beschreiben können/müssen (so wie soulpain oder ein gewisser Cerberus bspw.).
> 
> Ach ja, und wenn ich (beim Beschreiben des verbauten Lüfters) irgendwo heute noch 'Ong Hua' statt '*H*ong Hua' (die richtige Schreibweise übrigens) lese, kann ich nur schmunzeln und mit dem Kopf schütteln.


Dazu gehört eben auch einiges an elektronik-Grundwissen. Ich wage zu behaupten, dass der Großteil der Netzteiltester keine Ahnung vom genauen Funktionsprinzip eines Schaltnetzteils hat, oder gar im Stande wäre, selbst einen einfachen Schaltwandler zu planen und zu bauen.

Genau das ist mMn aber fundamental, wenn man auf die Schaltungsprinzipien und den Detailaufbau eingehen will. 

Schlussendlich zählt das aber eher wenig. Solange die Messwerte passen, und alle Schutzschaltungen da sind (gescheite Kondensatoren setze ich mal voraus) passt das Netzteil, finde ich. Egal, welche Schaltungstypologie dem Ding dann zu Grunde liegt.


Ich hätte bei meinem ersten Review auch 5 Seiten nur über die technischen Details, die Schaltungstypologien, die das Netzteil nutzt, den Endstufenaufbau, die PFC usw faseln können, nach etwas Recherche, wie die ICs genau aufgebaut sind. Vieles davon habe ich aber bewusst weggelassen, denn das interessiert echt kein Schwein


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich hätte bei meinem ersten Review auch 5 Seiten nur über die technischen Details, die Schaltungstypologien, die das Netzteil nutzt, den Endstufenaufbau, die PFC usw faseln können, nach etwas Recherche, wie die ICs genau aufgebaut sind. Vieles davon habe ich aber bewusst weggelassen, denn das interessiert echt kein Schwein



Pack das ganze das nächste Mal doch in einen Spoiler.


----------



## ebastler (30. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Pack das ganze das nächste Mal doch in einen Spoiler.


Passt 
Mein Corsair sollte eh hoffentlich bald mal ankommen... 

Extra für Thresh:


Spoiler



blabla



So was in der Art pack ich dann rein


----------



## poiu (30. November 2014)

wenn ich überlege das die meisten Redakteure irgendwelches Blabla zur Elektronik von sich geben und das ganze sich dann anhört wie 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJOfahnxV4Adann lieber nichts von sich geben, besser so als so zu tun als wüsste man was udn die Leser mit Fachbegriffen blenden Super, wenn man sich dann mit dehnen 2 minuten unterhält dann weis man das die nix können


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. November 2014)

RobiKenobi schrieb:


> Ich bekomme die NTs fast immer zum oder vor dem Launch zugeschickt, ich kenne also nur eine Version des Netzteils.
> Der Hersteller kann dem Tester also so gesehen eh unterjubeln was er will.
> Ich müsste extra noch mal ein Netzteil kaufen oder es später mit  einem anderen Vergleichen. Davon habe ich aber nichts, denn der Review ist dann ja schon fertig.


Nein, musst du nicht. Du musst NUR das Gerät, was du da hast, so gut es geht Beschreiben.

Der Grund ist eben, um dich selbst abzusichern gegen Dinge, die der Hersteller dann im Laufe der Zeit ändert.

Was mir da gerad so einfällt:
Corsair TX650W, dass es in unzähligen Versionen von unterschiedlichen Herstellern gab.
be quiet Pure Power L8 CM -> erste Versionen wurden mit NCC Caps auf dem modular PCB ausgestattet, spätere mit Teapo.
be quiet Straight Power E9 -> spätere Versionen verwenden Teapo Kondensatoren statt CapXon
Das beste Beispiel ist aber die Thermaltake Germany Serie, die von HEC (wohl mit Teapo) auf Sirfa mit Su'scon gewechselt wurde. 

Wenn man jetzt böse wäre, würde man erwähnen, dass sich ein Netzteil mit gebrochenem Sigel auf eBay schlechter verkauft 
Das Erwähnen dieser Tatsache hat den einen oder anderen schon mal überzeugt


----------



## RobiKenobi (30. November 2014)

Journeyman schrieb:


> "Professionelle" bezahlte Tester sollten meiner Meinung nach auch auf das Innere eines Netzteils detailiert eingehenen.



Sehe ich nur bedingt so. Ich kann die Argumentation zwar nachvollziehen, will das aber mal an einem anderen Beispiel deutlich machen.

Schaut sich ein Tester eines Autos den Motor von Innen an und zerlegt den in seine Einzelteile?
Nein, der nimmt das Auto fährt damit auf eine Teststrecke und bewertet es dann nach seinen Eigenschaften.

Ich geb auch gerne zu dass ich mir das Fachwissen zum exakten Beurteilen der Innereien erst aneignen müsste. Das was ich derzeit weiß, reicht aus um den üblichen "Bla bla" Standardtext zu schreiben,  den man in den meisten Reviews findet. Das spar ich mir lieber, denn meist berühren mich diese Texte eher peinlich. 

Dafür investiere ich meine Zeit ins Messen.  Und angesichts des ganzen "Unfugs" da draußen, was gerade das messen angeht (Werte ausdenken, von 80 Plus oder woanders kopieren, zu behaupten an ner Chroma zu testen und dann sind es 10 Glühbirnen usw.),  denke ich ist das das wesentlich wichtigere!

Wenn ich das NT aufmache und sehe aha da ist der und der Sicherungschip verbaut, dann weiß ich noch lange nicht ob das auch funktioniert!
Wenn ich die Sicherungsfunktionen getestet habe, kanns mir recht egal sein welche Chip verbaut ist, solange es funktioniert.

Als Hobby-Tester, der das alles eh nur zum Spaß macht, hat man auch ganz anderer Prioritäten als ich die habe.
Wie gesagt ich muss da meine Zeit einteilen. 

Das ist ja auch der Grund wieso es kaum noch ordentliche NT Reviews gibt. Die lohnen sich Finanziell kaum und man muss da echt "straff" ran gehen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Der Grund ist eben, um dich selbst abzusichern gegen Dinge, die der Hersteller dann im Laufe der Zeit ändert.



Wie soll mich das absichern? Wenn der Hersteller meint das Netzteil ändern zu  müssen, dann wird er das Ändern und mir sicher nicht bescheid sagen.

Ein Testbericht wird in der Regel vor dem Kauf gelesen, und der "normale" Kunde wird nicht erst mal das Netzeil aufschrauben und sich davon überzeugen ob es mit dem aus dem Test übereinstimmt.  

Es sichert mich also absolut in keiner Weise ab und es Hilft auch dem leser nicht wirklich weiter.

Wie gesagt, wenn dann müsste ich jedes Netzteile weiter beobachten und dann auch entsprechend die Reviews nachträglich mit einer "Warnung" oder so versehen, wenn etwas geändert wurde.  Das macht natürlich niemand, weil der Aufwand einfach viel zu hoch ist. 

Anders wäre die Situation, wenn ein Hersteller sagt, Hier wir haben das Netzteil überarbeitet und geändert, wie zum Beispiel beim CM VS.
Dann macht es natürlich Sinn rein zu schauen und zu gucken ob wirklich 100% Jap drin sind usw. oder der Hersteller nur die Marketing-Keule schwingt.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt böse wäre, würde man erwähnen, dass sich ein Netzteil mit gebrochenem Sigel auf eBay schlechter verkauft
> Das Erwähnen dieser Tatsache hat den einen oder anderen schon mal überzeugt



LOL, ja damit kannst du vermutlich ein paar "Forenreviewer" überzeugen, aber nicht mich.

Wenn ich es nötig hätte Samples zu verticken, würde ich den ganzen Kram einfach sofort sein lassen und kein einziges Netzteil mehr anfassen und dafür einfach 10 Grafikkarten oder Mainboards mehr testen .  Oder ich würde dem Hersteller einfach sagen er soll mir von jedem Netzteil 3 Samples schicken oder 4, und wenn er das nicht will, dann eben kein Test.


----------



## Haxti (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: NT gut?*

N'Abend,

ich melde auch mal wieder mit ein Paar komischen Bildern.

Also mein Mitbewohner hat vor ca 3 Jahren sich das BeQuiet PurePower L8 mit 530W geholt, was für seinen alten Phenom X4 9550 (glaub ich) und der Gtx 260 ja auch reichen sollte. Naja vor ein paar Wochen hat er das Ding mal wieder anwerfen wollen, und es hat sich mit einem saftigen Knall verabschiedet. 

Hier gibts ein das Suchbild 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tipp: Der IC zwischen Kühlblock und Trafo vermisst sein Dach. Ich will nicht wissen, was da schiefgelaufen ist, dass der so detoniert ist. Dem PC scheint es aber gut zu gehen. Dafür, dass das Ding nie viel gelaufen ist oder gequält wurde, eher ein mäßiges Ergebnis.

Gruß


----------



## poiu (1. Dezember 2014)

Vorsicht Sprengung


----------



## Icedaft (1. Dezember 2014)

Ob mit oder Ohne Garantie, ich würde das Teil bei BeQuiet mal einreichen, so etwas sollte bei einem 3 Jahre alten Netzteil eigentlich nicht passieren.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (1. Dezember 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Ob mit oder Ohne Garantie, ich würde das Teil bei BeQuiet mal einreichen, so etwas sollte bei einem 3 Jahre alten Netzteil eigentlich nicht passieren.



Dem würde ich mich anschließen ... Wenn´s den IC gekrillt hat, dann denke ich mal würde BeQuiet das auch interessieren was da schiefgelaufen ist. Man lernt ja eben nunmal aus Fehler 

Irrläufer hast du überall dabei ... Mein SeaSonic G-550 PCGH hatts auch nach 4 Monaten erwischt. Dort iss nen Feststoffcap explodiert ... Sollte nicht passieren, tut es aber leider


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Dezember 2014)

DAS ist das Problem bei Feststoffkondensatoren. Wenn die Fehlerhaft sind oder sonst wie beschädigt/lädiert, explodieren die...



Haxti schrieb:


> Tipp: Der IC zwischen Kühlblock und Trafo vermisst sein Dach. Ich will nicht wissen, was da schiefgelaufen ist, dass der so detoniert ist. Dem PC scheint es aber gut zu gehen. Dafür, dass das Ding nie viel gelaufen ist oder gequält wurde, eher ein mäßiges Ergebnis.


Da ist der +5VSB Controller platt oO :O
Wie auch immer das passieren kann. Da würd ich mit den Bildern einen Thread im be quiet Forum aufmachen...

Und sag denen, das sie das der Technik weiter reichen sollen. Eigentlich ist dein Gerät für die Technik recht interessant...


----------



## ebastler (1. Dezember 2014)

Beim Abschalten ists geplatzt? Da sollte der 5VSB Wandler sich wohl abschalten, oder?


----------



## poiu (1. Dezember 2014)

hab es mal an die Technik weitergeleitet


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. Dezember 2014)

Bei Zackzack gibt es in 11 Stunden das BeQuiet L8 530W zu einem bisher unbekannten Preis. Ein Kollege möchte sich ein neues System zusammenbauen aus 290(x) bzw. GTX970 + einem aktuellen i5. Da das System in ein Micro ATX Cube verbaut werden soll legt er Wert auf Kabelmanagment. Leider wird das aktuelle E10 erst  500 Watt Modell mit Kabelmanagment verkauft welches ihm zu teuer ist, mehr als maximal 60€ möchte er nicht ausgeben. Ansonsten fällt mir nur das Antec Edge 500 Watt bzw. das Sea Sonic G-550 PCGH als brauchbare Netzteile mit Kabelmanagment ein welche allerdings auch beide über dem Budget liegen. Kann man bei dem L8 zugreifen soweit ich weiß sind zwar keine DC-DC Wandler verbaut trotzdem scheint mir die Bestückung mit Capxon bzw. TEAPO nicht super aber trotzdem brauchbar.


----------



## ich111 (1. Dezember 2014)

Ein http://geizhals.de/antec-truepower-classic-tp-550c-0761345-07702-6-0761345-07703-3-a1035130.html muss drin sein. DC-DC ist bei dem PC eigentlich fast Pflicht.


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. Dezember 2014)

Das hab ich ihm auch versucht zu verkaufen nur ohne Kabelmanagment krieg ich da nichts durch.

Einzige Alternative die mir bei dem Wunsch nach Kabelmanagment und 60€ Budget einfallen würde wäre das M12II-520 EVO das bietet ja soweit ich weiß DC-DC Wandler nur eben Single Rail.


----------



## Philipus II (1. Dezember 2014)

Corsair CS?


----------



## ich111 (1. Dezember 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Corsair CS?


Gleitlager? Das ist ja auch nichts wenn der Lüfter nach einem Jahr das schreien anfängt


----------



## Icedaft (1. Dezember 2014)

Sorry, aber wer bei der Hardware meint am Netzteil knausern zu müssen, sollte es besser ganz bleiben lassen.
Alternativ kann er sich das E9 480 CM anschauen, für die par Euros Differenz würde ich aber direkt zum E10 greifen.


----------



## DrDave (1. Dezember 2014)

Habe auch das L8 mit 530W im PC und bin von dem CM nicht so begeistert. 
Einen Strang habe ich nur nicht angeschlossen und das bei "normalen" Komponenten. 
Lohnt also mMn eher weniger.


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. Dezember 2014)

Wie gesagt ich versuche ihn davon zu überzeugen mehr ins Netzteil zu stecke nur kann ich ihn auch schlecht davon überzeugen mehr ins Netzteil zu stecken wenn er den Aufpreis aufgrund von fehlender Fachkenntnis nicht einsieht, bisher ist er mit einem LC-Power 750 Watt gefahren und es war schon schwer ihn davon zu überzeugen für das neue System ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen von daher versuche ich eher eine totale Katastrophe zu verhindern er ist ja nach eigener Aussage wunderbar über die Jahre damit zurecht gekommen nur der verbrannte Geruch stört ihn etwas . 

Was gibt es denn zu dem Sea Sonic M12II-520 EVO zu sagen beruht ja soweit ich weiß schon auf einer etwas älteren Basis mit verhältnismäßig zum Preis anständiger Technik, nur der Lüfter soll wohl bei höherer Last gut aufdrehen glaube allerdings kaum das man mit einer GTX970 + i5 ohne viele Laufwerke / HDDs und dergleichen großartig über 400 Watt kommt solang man nicht ordentlich Oc draufhaut.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (1. Dezember 2014)

Das einzig sinnvolle was den Ansprüchen genügt......
http://geizhals.de/1010430


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (2. Dezember 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist dein Gerät für die Technik recht interessant...



Das denke ich aber auch


----------



## ebastler (2. Dezember 2014)

Dissi schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich versuche ihn davon zu überzeugen mehr ins Netzteil zu stecke nur kann ich ihn auch schlecht davon überzeugen mehr ins Netzteil zu stecken wenn er den Aufpreis aufgrund von fehlender Fachkenntnis nicht einsieht, bisher ist er mit einem LC-Power 750 Watt gefahren und es war schon schwer ihn davon zu überzeugen für das neue System ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen von daher versuche ich eher eine totale Katastrophe zu verhindern er ist ja nach eigener Aussage wunderbar über die Jahre damit zurecht gekommen nur der verbrannte Geruch stört ihn etwas .
> 
> Was gibt es denn zu dem Sea Sonic M12II-520 EVO zu sagen beruht ja soweit ich weiß schon auf einer etwas älteren Basis mit verhältnismäßig zum Preis anständiger Technik, nur der Lüfter soll wohl bei höherer Last gut aufdrehen glaube allerdings kaum das man mit einer GTX970 + i5 ohne viele Laufwerke / HDDs und dergleichen großartig über 400 Watt kommt solang man nicht ordentlich Oc draufhaut.


Wie wärs mit dem Cooler Master V450SM? Das sollte knapp im Budget sein, und ist semimodular...


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. Dezember 2014)

Ist das Coolermaster dem M12II-520 EVO bzw. BeQuiet L8 530 Watt vorzuziehen und wenn ja weshalb?

Edit: Habe mir bisher ein paar Tests durchgelesen, für das Coolermaster würden natürlich DC-DC Wandler sprechen allerdings sieht es da sekundärseitig mit Sus'co Kondensatorn bzw dem Gleitkugellagerlüfter eher schlecht aus da würde ich eher zum Sea Sonic greifen welches ausschließlich mit Capxon bzw Teapo Kondensatoren bestückt ist?


----------



## ebastler (2. Dezember 2014)

Dissi schrieb:


> Ist das Coolermaster dem M12II-520 EVO bzw. BeQuiet L8 530 Watt vorzuziehen und wenn ja weshalb?
> 
> Edit: Habe mir bisher ein paar Tests durchgelesen, für das Coolermaster würden natürlich DC-DC Wandler sprechen allerdings sieht es da sekundärseitig mit Sus'co Kondensatorn bzw dem Gleitkugellagerlüfter eher schlecht aus da würde ich eher zum Sea Sonic greifen welches ausschließlich mit Capxon bzw Teapo Kondensatoren bestückt ist?


Nein, das war das V4/550S.
Das V4/550SM hat sekundärseitig nur Teapo, Rubycon und Suncon. Ich habe auch eiein Review dafür hier im Forum geschrieben, kannst es mamal anschauen 


Edit: Meinte natürlich Nippon/Chemicon statt Teapo. Ich sollte aufhören, im Halbschlaf zu posten.

Der Lüfter ist übrigens einer mmit 2 Kugellagern, im Idle leider eher laut, unter Last ziemlich leise.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Dezember 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Der Lüfter ist übrigens einer mmit 2 Kugellagern, im Idle leider eher laut, unter Last ziemlich leise.



Ja, bei/ab 550W; nicht so bei den 450W Modellen. Warum auch immer...


----------



## ebastler (2. Dezember 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, bei/ab 550W; nicht so bei den 450W Modellen. Warum auch immer...


Ist da ein NOCH schlechterer Lüfter drin?^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Dezember 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ist da ein NOCH schlechterer Lüfter drin?^^


http://www.pc-max.de/artikel/netzteile/vergleich-cooler-master-v450s-antec-tp-550c-im-test/18936

Soweit ich weiß, ja, hab bisher auch noch nix gegenteiliges gehört...


----------



## ebastler (2. Dezember 2014)

Soll ich mal nachfragen?


----------



## Haxti (2. Dezember 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> hab es mal an die Technik weitergeleitet



Ok danke. Hast du ne Mail geschrieben, oder einen Thread aufgemacht?


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Soll ich mal nachfragen?



Mach das ruhig. Neue Infos sind nie verkehrt.


----------



## ebastler (2. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mach das ruhig. Neue Infos sind nie verkehrt.


Also, laut CM ist der Lüfter im V450SM der Selbe wie im V450S. Also ein Yate Loon mit Gleitlager.


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2014)

Der beste Lüfter wo gibt.


----------



## ebastler (2. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der beste Lüfter wo gibt.



Beschde Lüfter von Welt!


----------



## Legacyy (2. Dezember 2014)

Ist das hier eigentlich ne recht anständige Wahl, wenn die Lautstärke egal ist?
Sea Sonic M12II 520 EVO
Sieht ja von den Innereien her gut aus.


----------



## poiu (2. Dezember 2014)

Da wir hier viel mit Presse zu tun haben und iengie selber sich so schimpfen X-D

mal ein sehenswerter Beitrag 

http://youtu.be/UGtFXtnWME4


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Ist das hier eigentlich ne recht anständige Wahl, wenn die Lautstärke egal ist?
> Sea Sonic M12II 520 EVO
> Sieht ja von den Innereien her gut aus.



Gibt es da schon ein Review zu?
Bronze hört sich halt altbacken an.


----------



## hornhautman (2. Dezember 2014)

*Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro P7 650W  
*Moin Leute! Hat jemand von euch Interesse an einem Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro P7 650W  zum Durchmessen und Analysieren (Bitte nur mit Rückmeldung der Messergebnisse inkl. Beurteilung )? Es lief seit 2008 bis vor kurzem in meinem Rechner und war nie stark (max 435W), belastet worden. Es hatte auch noch keine Ausfallerscheinungen und wurde noch nie geöffnet. Sogar die original Verpackung ist noch vorhanden! Ernst gemeinte Anfragen bitte per PN!


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2014)

Lohnt sich glaube ich nicht.
chiller hat ja schon mal das 1000 Watt P7 getestet. Das 650er ist da nicht viel anderes abgesehen davon dass die Verdrahtung beim kleinen schlechter ist.


----------



## hornhautman (2. Dezember 2014)

Irgendwo haben sie mal verschiedene Altnetzteile (u.a. auch das P7 650W) miteinander verglichen, komm da nur nicht drauf wo und wer das war...


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaube das war bei Computerbase.

Du kannst ja mal warten. Eventuell meldet sich noch jemand.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich musste gerade feststellen dass das recht neue HX1000i von CWT stammt.

Meine Güte, ich kann einfach nicht verstehen warum so viele Leute Corsair als das Non-Plus-Ultra im Netzteilbereich sehen. Kann doch wohl nicht an diesem 'Corsair-Link' Mist liegen.

Die einzigen brauchbaren Netzteile kommen von Seasonic und wurden umgelabelt, da kann man direkt das Original mit besseren Garantie-Bedingungen kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2014)

Trotzdem würde ich es dem AXi vorziehen.
Aber wer braucht schon den Digitalen Unsinn? 
Keine Ahnung wieso Corsair sowas dermaßen extrem vermarktet. Könnte an den Amis liegen. Denen kann man ja alles aufschwatzen.


----------



## RobiKenobi (2. Dezember 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Ist das hier eigentlich ne recht anständige Wahl, wenn die Lautstärke egal ist?
> Sea Sonic M12II 520 EVO
> Sieht ja von den Innereien her gut aus.



Das Teil hab ich hier liegen, hat mich jetzt nicht so überzeugt. 

Lüfter ist eher laut und Effizienz nicht mehr wirklich prickelnd.

Für 10€ mehr gibt es aktuell das Cooler Master V550 SM! Und das ist ein 80 Plus Gold.
Wüsste nicht wieso man sich da für 50€ ein altes Bronze kaufen sollte.




Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wieso Corsair sowas dermaßen extrem vermarktet. Könnte an den Amis liegen. Denen kann man ja alles aufschwatzen.



Corsair ist halt ein extrem starker Brand auch in Deutschland, dass muss man einfach mal so sehen. 
Und so schlecht sind die Netzteile ja nun auch wieder nicht. 90% der Leute werden da nie Probleme mit haben.

Und ausserdem: Je bekannter die Marke, desto schneller schaltet bei manch einem Kunden das Hirn ab ^^ Gibts es ja genug Beispiele für.


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2014)

RobiKenobi schrieb:


> Corsair ist halt ein extrem starker Brand auch in Deutschland, dass muss man einfach mal so sehen.



Ich weiß. Ich brülle sie seit Jahren nieder aber gekauft wird das Zeugs immer noch.  



RobiKenobi schrieb:


> Und so schlecht sind die Netzteile ja nun auch wieder nicht. 90% der Leute werden da nie Probleme mit haben.



Geht so würde ich mal sagen. 
Bei einigen kriege ich schon einen Schreck und kaufe was anderes da es ja ausreichend Alternativen gibt.
Ich wüsste jetzt keinen Fall indem es unbedingt ein Corsair Netzteil sein muss.



RobiKenobi schrieb:


> Und ausserdem: Je bekannter die Marke, desto schneller schaltet bei manch einem Kunden das Hirn ab ^^ Gibts es ja genug Beispiele für.



Das stimmt. Da muss man sich nur mal ein paar Stunden bei Media Markt hinstellen.


----------



## Legacyy (2. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es da schon ein Review zu?
> Bronze hört sich halt altbacken an.


Kannst ja mal für mich übersetzen 
http://www.expreview.com/26961-all.html 



RobiKenobi schrieb:


> Das Teil hab ich hier liegen, hat mich jetzt nicht so überzeugt.
> Lüfter ist eher laut und Effizienz nicht mehr wirklich prickelnd.
> Für 10€ mehr gibt es aktuell das Cooler Master V550 SM! Und das ist ein 80 Plus Gold.
> Wüsste nicht wieso man sich da für 50€ ein altes Bronze kaufen sollte.


Okay, dank dir für die Einschätzung.
Also doch nix für die Liste der Empfehlungen


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (2. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Trotzdem würde ich es dem AXi vorziehen.



Warum denn das genau?
Hab mich mit beiden jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht sehr tief beschäftigt, das AXi scheint aber doch überlegen.



Legacyy schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal für mich übersetzen
> http://www.expreview.com/26961-all.html



Hab es mal kurz überflogen, alleine die Verarbeitung ist mangelhaft. Dafür ist es recht ordentlich bestückt.

Komisch dass Lautstärke für Chinesen einfach mal absolut kein Kritikpunkt ist 
Wird noch nicht einmal wirklich erwähnt.


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. Dezember 2014)

Naja im Fazit kommt das Netzteil relativ gut weg einziger Kritikpunkt ist:



> Unter der Bandseite relativ schlechten Zustand des Spannungsreglers;



Und bei normaler Auslastung (bis zu 400 Watt) ist die Effizienz unter 230 Volt nicht mal so schlecht kommt fast an 90% ran, wenn der Lüfter mal wieder nicht so aufdrehen würde wäre das für kleines Geld fast zu empfehlen.


----------



## RobiKenobi (3. Dezember 2014)

Dissi schrieb:


> Und bei normaler Auslastung (bis zu 400 Watt) ist die Effizienz unter 230 Volt nicht mal so schlecht kommt fast an 90% ran, wenn der Lüfter mal wieder nicht so aufdrehen würde wäre das für kleines Geld fast zu empfehlen.



90% ..... eher 87, wie gesagt habe eins hier liegen - sogar selbst gekauft!
Effizienz ist insbesondere bei 100% eher schlecht und ich denke daher wird das ding auch so laut.

Effizenz (selbst gemessen an Chroma) bei 230V 10/50/100 

86.7 / 87,4 / 84

Effizenz bei 115V

85,4 / 85,4  / 81,1 

Mein Sample hat sogar den Bronze Level verfehlt - mag vielleicht ein besonders schwaches Exemplar sein.


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du meinen Post richtig liest wirst du merken das ich nicht gesagt habe das 90% erreicht werden sondern eben bei normaler Auslastung mit einer Grafikkarte + CPU (~400 Watt) eben nur fast, Richtung 85-87% eben. Was das Ding bei 115V erreicht ist doch völlig egal.


----------



## poiu (3. Dezember 2014)

RobiKenobi schrieb:


> Und ausserdem: Je bekannter die Marke, desto schneller schaltet bei manch einem Kunden das Hirn ab ^^ Gibts es ja genug Beispiele für.



sprichst du von Enermax und be quiet 



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Warum denn das genau?
> .



das AXi schei wirklich besser zu sein wobei die HXi für CWT echt gut sind, auch wenn die nicht soviel bieten^^





Dissi schrieb:


> Wenn du meinen Post richtig liest wirst du merken das ich nicht gesagt habe das 90% erreicht werden sondern eben bei normaler Auslastung mit einer Grafikkarte + CPU (~400 Watt) eben nur fast, Richtung 85-87% eben. Was das Ding bei 115V erreicht ist doch völlig egal.



ähm du hast was überlesen



RobiKenobi schrieb:


> Effizenz (selbst gemessen an Chroma)
> 
> *bei 230V *10/50/100
> 
> ...




 da musst du aber ein super mieses erwischt haben, aber bei denn bilo serien wundert mich das gar nicht und es ist nicht das solche das erste mal verfehlen, da gibts viel streuung


----------



## ebastler (3. Dezember 2014)

Wie können da so große Unterschiede sein? Schaltwandlerdesign so doof, dass nicht alle genau im Nullpunkt der Spannung oder des Stroms (ZVS oder ZCS?) Schalten? Halbleiter sollten ja nicht so viel streuen, dass es da irgendwie relevant wäre, oder? In einem SNT müssen die ja nur voll leiten (RDSon sollte recht konstant sein bei FETs des Selben Modells, und, selbst wenn nicht vernachlässigbar klein in so einem Fall), oder ganz sperren (das sollte wirklich jeder FET schaffen). Verluste entstehen ja Großteils dazwischen, und das ist der Punkt, wo ein effizienter Wandler im Nullpunkt schaltet, um Verluste zu sparen. Also ist die Schaltwandlerregelung doof?


----------



## RobiKenobi (3. Dezember 2014)

Dissi schrieb:


> Wenn du meinen Post richtig liest wirst du merken das ich nicht gesagt habe das 90% erreicht werden sondern eben bei normaler Auslastung mit einer Grafikkarte + CPU (~400 Watt) eben nur fast, Richtung 85-87% eben. Was das Ding bei 115V erreicht ist doch völlig egal.



Also 87 sind für mich eher fast 85 als fast 90  Man kann auch sagen alles was über 80 geht, geht Richtung 90, aber dann können wir uns die ganze Erbsenzählerei hier sparen und die letzen 1227 Seiten dieses Threads sind nicht der Rede wert  

Und 115 V sind für uns zwar egal, aber die Werte bei 230V sind bei 100% Last genauso wie bei 230V bei meinem Muster wenig überzeugend.



poiu schrieb:


> sprichst du von Enermax und be quiet



 ich dachte zwar eher an Apple, ASUS usw, aber hier im Forum dürfte bq sicherlich auch passen ** nix für ungut an alle bq fans**



ebastler schrieb:


> Schaltwandlerregelung doof?



Man müsste wohl mehrere davon haben um der Frage genauer nachzugehen.


----------



## Icedaft (3. Dezember 2014)

Na ja, das hat mit Be Quiet Fan nicht wirklich was zu tun. 

Zeige mir ein Netzteil, das sowohl von den inneren Werten (Kondensatoren sekundärseitig, Aufbau, Messdaten, etc.) als auch im Hinblick auf Ausstattung, Kabellängen und vor allem von der Lautstärke her mit den E9 400W/450W/480W bzw. dem E10 mit 400W und 500W bzw. dem P10 550W/750W in der Summe der Eigenschaften vergleichbares bzw. besseres bietet.

Mir ist völlig egal was für ein Label darauf klebt, letztlich sind nahezu alle Netzteile am Markt Auftragsproduktionen bei 2-3 Herstellern. Ich will ein qualitativ hochwertiges Netzteil welches eben in möglichst allen Punkten überzeugen sollte und mich dabei von der Lautstärke her in Ruhe lässt.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (3. Dezember 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Na ja, das hat mit Be Quiet Fan nicht wirklich was zu tun.



Vielleicht damit dass sich immer noch viel zu viele Leute ein beschissenes und überteuertes L8 in den Rechner stecken und denken sie haben den heiligen Gral in Form eines 'Geheimtipps' entdeckt.
Ich meine 'hey, es ist ja BeQuiet'.


----------



## Icedaft (3. Dezember 2014)

Nun gut, wer hier schon eine Weile im Forum (bzw. bei Hardwareluxx, Computerbase) unterwegs ist weiß, das nicht jedes Netzteil automatisch gut ist weil es von eine "Marke" stammt.

Wer so blauäugig beim Einkauf (egal welcher Sachen) ist, fliegt zwangsläufig kurz oder lang auf die Nase. 

Es ist immer das einzelne Produkt auf den Prüfstand zu stellen, egal bei was und egal von welchem Hersteller.


----------



## ebastler (3. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, n Kumpel will einer Freundin einen PC zusammenstellen. AMD A6 APU, eine HDD, 4GB DDR3. Office und Surfen. 

Was würdet ihr als NT empfehlen? As cheap as possible, ohne hochzugehen...
Er will nen 23€ MS-Tech Eimer einbauen....


----------



## Icedaft (3. Dezember 2014)

So was: http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-power-l8-300w-atx-2-4-bn220-a960670.html


----------



## L-Patrick (3. Dezember 2014)

Ggf auch, wenn das L8 zu "teuer" ist: http://geizhals.de/antec-vp350p-0761345-06430-9-a648845.html


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Dezember 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr als NT empfehlen? As cheap as possible, ohne hochzugehen...
> Er will nen 23€ MS-Tech Eimer einbauen....


Wenn das Gehäuse 100mm hohe Netzteile erlaubt, gäbe es für 14,95€ ein Delta made for FSC bei Pollin...
Mit DC-DC.
ist natürlich recht deutlich wahrnehmbar...


----------



## L-Patrick (3. Dezember 2014)

Stefan, meinst du das bekannte Fujitsu, was hier immer mal rumgeisterte? http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/Mjc3OD...il_FUJITSU_S26113_E538_V50_02_DPS_500QB_.html


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Warum denn das genau?
> Hab mich mit beiden jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht sehr tief beschäftigt, das AXi scheint aber doch überlegen.



Flextronics eben. 
Da sind schon ein paar dabei die die Grätsche gemacht haben. Dann machst du einfach einen großen Bogen um die Dinger. 



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Komisch dass Lautstärke für Chinesen einfach mal absolut kein Kritikpunkt ist
> Wird noch nicht einmal wirklich erwähnt.



Interessiert die einfach nicht. Genauso wenig bei US Reviews.
Schlimm ist dann noch wenn du einen Reviewer hast der Single Rail liebt und alles andere für Schrott hält.



Dissi schrieb:


> Und bei normaler Auslastung (bis zu 400 Watt) ist die Effizienz unter 230 Volt nicht mal so schlecht kommt fast an 90% ran, wenn der Lüfter mal wieder nicht so aufdrehen würde wäre das für kleines Geld fast zu empfehlen.



Seasonic kann eben keine leisen Netzteile bauen.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Seasonic kann eben keine leisen Netzteile bauen.



Das könnten die schon,

nur leider gibt es im Amiland kein Markt dafür.

Da wird eben alles "Mobile" abgewickelt.


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. Dezember 2014)

Naja was heißt schon leise im normalen luftgekühlten Pc sind die anderen Komponenten ja meist lauter, selbst eine gut gekühlte GTX970 im Customdesign erreicht unter Last ungeregelt 40 db(a), wenn ich teilweise lese das der Boxed Kühler der CPU noch genutzt und dann an der Laustärke des Netzteils gekeift wird verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr.


----------



## poiu (3. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Seasonic kann eben keine leisen Netzteile bauen.



mit dme Snow White passiert doch was, die Kugellager werden duch FDB ersetzt ich glaube das ist nenn test und dann kommen weitere hinzu


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> mit dme Snow White passiert doch was, die Kugellager werden duch FDB ersetzt ich glaube das ist nenn test und dann kommen weitere hinzu



Das heißt doch aber noch lange nicht dass das Netzteil dann leiser wird.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (3. Dezember 2014)

4 Jahre altes Zalman ZM 600 RS, hop oder flop? 

http://geizhals.de/eu/zalman-zm600-rs-600w-atx-2-3-a458646.html


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (3. Dezember 2014)

Kommt auf das Anwendunsgebiet an.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (3. Dezember 2014)

Für nen Gaming PC mit i7k und Gtx 970?


----------



## Philipus II (4. Dezember 2014)

Nein, da gehört es nicht mehr rein.


----------



## RobiKenobi (4. Dezember 2014)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Für nen Gaming PC mit i7k und Gtx 970?



Wer sich so was leisten kann, der kann sich auch nen gescheites Netzteil dazu holen ... 
Ohren und Stromrechnung werden es dir danken


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (4. Dezember 2014)

Hab ich auch gesagt.


----------



## ebastler (4. Dezember 2014)

RobiKenobi schrieb:


> Wer sich so was leisten kann, der kann sich auch nen gescheites Netzteil dazu holen ...
> Ohren und Stromrechnung werden es dir danken



Wenn wir schon bei Ohren sind, deinem armen Gorilla tust du echt eine Hawaii mit Referenzkühler an? 
Been there, did that, never again, kann ich nur zu 290X im Ref. Design sagen ^^


----------



## S754 (4. Dezember 2014)

@ebastler: Ach, mit der Zeit gewöhnt man sich an den Föhn 
Zwar bekommt man dann vom Spiel selber nicht mehr viel mit, aber Hauptsache ne 290X


----------



## TheSebi41 (4. Dezember 2014)

Nein, das ist schon zu laut um sich daran zu gewöhnen 
Tu dir was gutes und montiere einen anderen Kühler


----------



## poiu (4. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das heißt doch aber noch lange nicht dass das Netzteil dann leiser wird.



nein aber ich hab die specs PDFs gesehen und die Lüftersteuerung wurde komplett umgeworfen, beginnt ja damit das die jetzt bis 500W passiv sind





L-Patrick schrieb:


> Stefan, meinst du das bekannte Fujitsu, was hier immer mal rumgeisterte? Computer-Netzteil FUJITSU S26113-E538-V50-02 (DPS-500QB) - Computer und Zubehör - Hardware - Netzteile - Pollin Electronic




ja das kannst ud kaufen nicht das beste aber zu dem Preis Top


----------



## Philipus II (4. Dezember 2014)

Aber nicht vergessen, die Abmessungen sind nicht ATX-konform.


----------



## poiu (4. Dezember 2014)

ja daruaf hat schon vormir der Stefan darauf hingewiesen


----------



## L-Patrick (4. Dezember 2014)

Jo, das war mir bekannt. Wollte nur nochmal sicher gehen, dass es auch genau das war


----------



## RobiKenobi (4. Dezember 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei Ohren sind, deinem armen Gorilla tust du echt eine Hawaii mit Referenzkühler an?
> Been there, did that, never again, kann ich nur zu 290X im Ref. Design sagen ^^



Die Karten sind nur "Referenz" für das Bild  

Ich wechsel die Karten die ich benutze zum zocken  so oft wie Unterwäsche ^^
Im Moment steckt wieder die 295X2 im PC. Gibt was spannendes Neues zum testen.



poiu schrieb:


> ja das kannst ud kaufen nicht das beste aber zu dem Preis Top



 Hab ich mal eins bestellt xD 

Das setz ich in der nächsten Runde mal an die Chroma. Bin mal gespannt ob das Teil noch die EU Richtlinien einhält oder entsorgt gehört


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Dezember 2014)

Das ist noch gar nicht so alt. Wenn ichs recht im Hirn hab, müssts etwa 2012 sein...

Guggsu hier. Der Datecode auf den Kondensatoren deutet auf 49. Woche 2011 hin...


----------



## Journeyman (4. Dezember 2014)

RobiKenobi schrieb:


> Hab ich mal eins bestellt xD
> 
> Das setz ich in der nächsten Runde mal an die Chroma. Bin mal gespannt ob das Teil noch die EU Richtlinien einhält oder entsorgt gehört


Wird schon schief gehen. 

Einfach nur traumhaft, diese makellose Lötqualität/Innenraumverarbeitung.


----------



## poiu (4. Dezember 2014)

trotzdem interessant wie sich so ei nOEM teil an der Chroma macht


----------



## RobiKenobi (4. Dezember 2014)

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt...


----------



## Legacyy (5. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin da auf ein kleines Netzteilproblem gestoßen bei dem ich nicht weiter weiß. 
Hat einer von euch ne Ahnung was das sein könnte? 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/589982344353751/908948565790459


----------



## poiu (5. Dezember 2014)

LoL warum macht der das teil auf und wendet such nicht an be quiet Support 

 es kann sie ndas der Lüfter schleift bzw defekt ist und wenn er in Bewegung kommt ist das Geräusch halt weg, aber das sit nenn shcuss ins blaue.

bei mir ist jetzt bisher nix von Tacens eingetroffen, ist mir jetzt auch wayne


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. Dezember 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch ne Ahnung was das sein könnte?
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/589982344353751/908948565790459



Vielleicht die Spulen/Caps, da es ja je nach Leistungsaufnahme ein unterschiedliches Geräusch ist


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Ich bin da auf ein kleines Netzteilproblem gestoßen bei dem ich nicht weiter weiß.
> Hat einer von euch ne Ahnung was das sein könnte?
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/589982344353751/908948565790459



Gibt es davon auch ein Screenshot?
Bin nicht bei Facebook.


----------



## RobiKenobi (5. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es davon auch ein Screenshot?
> Bin nicht bei Facebook.





Facebook Links gehören eh aus Foren verbannt ^^


----------



## Legacyy (5. Dezember 2014)

Tschuldigung, aber ging heute morgen net anders 

Darum gehts:



> Wir haben hier ja durchaus den einen oder anderen, der sich mit Netzteilen auskennt. Hier kommt etwas kniffliges:
> Ich habe ein Straight Power E10-600W, das macht beim Kaltstart ein  seltsames Geräusch, welches sich ähnlich anhört, als würde ein Kabel an  einem Lüfter schleifen. - Habe ich bereits ausschliessen können, allein  schon, weil es eben nur beim Systemstart vorhanden ist.
> Das Geräusch ist unterschiedliche laut, je nach verbauter Grafikkarte bzw je nach Stromaufnahme derselben.
> Es ist auch zu 100% das Netzteil, denn wenn ich es an einem anderen PC anschließe, ist das Geräusch nachwievor vorhanden.
> ...


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Dezember 2014)

Also für mich klingts so, als ob er die Festplatte im Netzteil hört...


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2014)

Dann hat er beim Zusammenbauen was falsch gemacht.


----------



## retroelch (7. Dezember 2014)

Jep , aber wieso meldet er sich nicht beim Be Quiet Netzteil Support?!


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2014)

Weil es wohl ein Test Samples ist und da hast du keine Garantie drauf.
Aber Test Samples kosten auch nichts. Die kriegst du wenn du nett fragst und dafür ein Review machst.
Soweit ich das verstanden habe hat er es ja zerlegt und nach dem Zusammenbau funktioniert es nun nicht mehr.
Wahrscheinlich hatte er nach dem Zusammenbau noch ein paar Caps und Spulen übrig und weiß nicht wo die hingehören.


----------



## retroelch (7. Dezember 2014)

Tut mir leid das sagen zu müssen, aber das ist schon irgendwie dämlich.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich kenne die Geschichte jetzt nicht im Einzelnen. 
Keine Ahnung was also das Problem ist.
Ich hatte das aber auch mal dass ein wieder zusammengebautes Netzteil partout nicht mehr laufen wollte.


----------



## Philipus II (7. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil es wohl ein Test Samples ist und da hast du keine Garantie drauf.



Das stimmt so übrigens nicht. Wenn man nett fragt und nicht dafür bekannt ist, Testmuster auf ebay zu verkloppen, helfen dir die Marken meiner Erfahrung nach gerne weiter.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Das stimmt so übrigens nicht. Wenn man nett fragt und nicht dafür bekannt ist, Testmuster auf ebay zu verkloppen, helfen dir die Marken meiner Erfahrung nach gerne weiter.



Wenn das *wenn *nicht wäre. 
Offiziell hast du keine Garantie. 
Wenn du aber nett fragst kriegst du sicher ein neues. 
Ich sagte ja dass ich den Fall hier nicht kenne. Keine Ahnung wieso er nicht nachgefragt hat.


----------



## RobiKenobi (7. Dezember 2014)

Journeyman schrieb:


> Wird schon schief gehen.
> 
> Einfach nur traumhaft, diese makellose Lötqualität/Innenraumverarbeitung.



Hab gerade mal eben nen schnellen Check gemacht, Standby scheint Richtung 1.3 Watt zu gehen.  Schwankt aber ein wenig. Muss man ne längere Messung machen, um es genau zu bekommen.

Ich hoffe nicht das einige noch Containerweise von den Dinger rumliegen haben


----------



## Hibble (10. Dezember 2014)

Erschreckend und unterhaltsam zugleich (die untere Hälfte der Seite): Thermaltake Toughpower Grand AH3 850W Review

Wie kann man nur die gleichen Stecker für CPU und PCIe nehmen


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Dezember 2014)

Ist bei einigen vollmodularen Seasonics aber auch so das man die PCI-E Stecker auch für CPU nutzen kann. Aber da stimmt die Pinbelegung wenigstens und das ist auch von Sea Sonic so gewollt. Der Fall ist aber wirklich amüsant ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Dezember 2014)

Naja, ich find Jonnyguru in letzter Zeit ziemlich schlecht. Vor einigen Jahren waren die mal richtig gut, aber in letzter Zeit eher nicht. Da hab ich eher das Gefühl, dass man sich nicht meht traut, kritisch zu sein. Und auch viele Punkte, die er da anführt, find ich persönlich einfach Käse...

Auch die Behauptung der 'guten Lötqualität' find ich schon ziemlich grenzwertig....

Weil da fallen mir einige Stellen ein, die echt nicht gut sind. Sei es die ungleichmäßige Lotverteilung bei den SMD Bauteilen oder dass einige Stellen auf dem modular PCB nicht so gut ausschauen (Schaltregler für 3,3V und 5V)....

Alles in allem ists eher sowas wie brauchbar mit einigen Mängeln. Zu gut fehlt aber noch ein gutes Stück...


_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ist bei einigen vollmodularen Seasonics aber auch so das man die PCI-E Stecker auch für CPU nutzen kann. Aber da stimmt die Pinbelegung wenigstens und das ist auch von Sea Sonic so gewollt. Der Fall ist aber wirklich amüsant ^^



Wenn die Belegung zum Netzteil hin identisch ist, ist dagegen nichts einzuwenden. Das machen inzwischen einige Hersteller so...
Problematisch wirds, wenn
a) PCie Y-Kabel verwendet werden
b) die Belegung trotz gleicher Buchsen identisch ist.

Ganz ab davon bin ich eh kein fan von den 8pin Buchsen für PCIe.  Da hätt ich lieber 12 oder 16pin gesehen. Ebenso wie die 6pin (2x3) PCIe Stecker für die Lauferwerke, die ich auch ziemlich bescheiden find. Eben weil verwehslungsgefahr mit den PCie Anschlüssen besteht. Und weil es diese schönen 1x5 Stecker gibt, die optimal sind. Da kann man sogar S-ATA Kabel realisieren, ohne kreuzen zu müssen...


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (10. Dezember 2014)

Was für ein NT wurde ihr bei einer R9 280 und einem Chöre i5 empfehlen? Mein Kumpel hat noch ein altes Silverpower SP-SS500. 
Btw.: Er will nicht mehr als 50€ ausgeben.


----------



## thoku (10. Dezember 2014)

Moin Leute, wollte mal rein aus Interesse wissen, welche Unterschiede es bei den beQuiet! E9 und E10 Netzteilen gibt.
Muss mich zwischen beiden entscheiden.
Ist es nur die minimal bessere Ausstattung des E10? Also paar SATA Anschlüsse und E9 hat 1x6pin und 1x6/8pin und das E10 hat 2x6/8pin.

Oder sind die verbauten Komponenten qualitativ besser?

/e
Achso und 400W reichen doch dicke bei meinem Knecht oder nicht?


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2014)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> Was für ein NT wurde ihr bei einer R9 280 und einem Chöre i5 empfehlen? Mein Kumpel hat noch ein altes Silverpower SP-SS500.
> Btw.: Er will nicht mehr als 50€ ausgeben.



Das ist schon alt. Das sollte er nicht mehr nehmen.
Und er soll mehr als 50€ ausgeben. Das Netzteil ist das wichtigste Bauteil im Rechner. Daran sollte niemals gespart werden.



thoku schrieb:


> Moin Leute, wollte mal rein aus Interesse wissen, welche Unterschiede es bei den beQuiet! E9 und E10 Netzteilen gibt.
> Muss mich zwischen beiden entscheiden.
> Ist es nur die minimal bessere Ausstattung des E10? Also paar SATA Anschlüsse und E9 hat 1x6pin und 1x6/8pin und das E10 hat 2x6/8pin.
> 
> ...



Das E9 ist Gruppe und das E10 ist Indy.


----------



## thoku (10. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das E9 ist Gruppe und das E10 ist Indy.



check ich nicht


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2014)

Das E10 bietet die bessere Spannungsregulation und damit die bessere Spannungsstabilität bei hoher last.
Das war einer der Hauptgründe weshalb das E9 teilweise ziemlich stark kritisiert wurde.
Der Missstand ist nun ausgemerzt daher ist das E10 dem E9 technisch klar überlegen.


----------



## thoku (10. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das E10 bietet die bessere Spannungsregulation und damit die bessere Spannungsstabilität bei hoher last.
> Das war einer der Hauptgründe weshalb das E9 teilweise ziemlich stark kritisiert wurde.
> Der Missstand ist nun ausgemerzt daher ist das E10 dem E9 technisch klar überlegen.



Damit kann ich was anfangen, Danke dir!


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (10. Dezember 2014)

Was für Möglichkeiten gibt es dann im Preisbereich bis 50 maximal 65 Euro?


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2014)

So viele sind es nicht.
Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX)) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Sirthegoat (10. Dezember 2014)

Für 3€ mehr als das jetzige Budget gibts auch das Antec True Power Classic 450 Watt.


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2014)

Das 550er Modell kostet nur 2€ mehr.


----------



## Sirthegoat (10. Dezember 2014)

Muss man zwar nicht verstehen warum das so billig geworden ist bzw. eher die 450 Watt Version so teuer geworden ist war doch soweit ich weiß mal für gute 62€  zu haben aber das Geld wär es mir auf alle Fälle wert.


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2014)

Liegt wohl daran dass nicht so viele das 550er Modell kaufen und daher sinkt der Preis.


----------



## poiu (11. Dezember 2014)

Hibble schrieb:


> Erschreckend und unterhaltsam zugleich (die untere Hälfte der Seite): Thermaltake Toughpower Grand AH3 850W Review
> 
> Wie kann man nur die gleichen Stecker für CPU und PCIe nehmen





_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ist bei einigen vollmodularen Seasonics aber auch so das man die PCI-E Stecker auch für CPU nutzen kann. Aber da stimmt die Pinbelegung wenigstens und das ist auch von Sea Sonic so gewollt. Der Fall ist aber wirklich amüsant ^^




gibts schon länger, beim Seasonic war da zB dann die möglichkeit 2xEPS oder 2X2PCie Stecker snzuschließen

an  sich wie stefan sagt toaltal egal da gibts sogar adapter EPS auf PCIe X-D

das neue Grand hab ich schon gesehen haut mich net vom Hocker



willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> Was für Möglichkeiten gibt es dann im Preisbereich bis 50 maximal 65 Euro?



neben dem Antec, SF und LC gibt noch die Cooler master GM seire aber die sind nur 80+ Bronze wirf nee münze X-D


----------



## Hibble (11. Dezember 2014)

In dem Fall scheint das aber nicht gewollt zu sein, dass man die Stecker vertauschen kann. Die Pin-Belegung ist hier wohl auch anders, weshalb das schon ziemlich fail ist..


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (11. Dezember 2014)

Hat schon einer der Netzteil Experten ein E10 400W aufgeschraubt? 

Er hier hat das gemacht und behauptet dass jeder PCIe Stecker ne eigene Rail hat, wie das 500W Modell:
https://translate.googleusercontent...w.html&usg=ALkJrhibK8JCrxnw13TzszFc8H2YgUVOgw


----------



## _chiller_ (11. Dezember 2014)

Tatsache, das sind vier 12V-Rails.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (11. Dezember 2014)

Kann man das gefahrlos mit einfachen Mitteln testen? Z. B. ob zwischen den beiden PCIe Steckern Durchgang messbar ist (falls er ein Vorserienmodell hat)? Damit wäre das 400W Modell die neue Standardempfehlung, 60€, leise und liefert 500W..


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2014)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Hat schon einer der Netzteil Experten ein E10 400W aufgeschraubt?
> 
> Er hier hat das gemacht und behauptet dass jeder PCIe Stecker ne eigene Rail hat, wie das 500W Modell:
> https://translate.googleusercontent...w.html&usg=ALkJrhibK8JCrxnw13TzszFc8H2YgUVOgw



Sehr interessant.
Was sagt BeQuiet dazu?

Ich muss da mal einen Thread aufmachen.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (11. Dezember 2014)

Hab ich noch nicht gefragt, dachte hier kennt das vielleicht schon wer oder hat selber eins zerlegt. Ich hab ja eins, zerlegen werd ich das aber nicht.^^


----------



## JoM79 (11. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht verkauft bequiet wie beim P10 550/650W das gleiche NT, nur mit einem anderen Aufkleber.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (11. Dezember 2014)

hab mal BQ an geschrieben


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (11. Dezember 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Vielleicht verkauft bequiet wie beim P10 550/650W das gleiche NT, nur mit einem anderen Aufkleber.



Ähm, nein, das tuen sie schlicht nicht. 
Die beiden von dir genannten Netzteile sind definitiv nicht identisch.

Bei dem E10 kann ich mir das ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dafür sind die Preise zu weit auseinander.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (11. Dezember 2014)

Was unterscheidet denn das P10 550/650W? Laut technischen Daten etwas mehr Leistung auf den Graka Rails..


----------



## JoM79 (11. Dezember 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Ähm, nein, das tuen sie schlicht nicht.
> Die beiden von dir genannten Netzteile sind definitiv nicht identisch.
> 
> Bei dem E10 kann ich mir das ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dafür sind die Preise zu weit auseinander.



Komisch nur das hier mehrere Leute immer wieder sagen das es das gleiche NT ist.
Aber nenn mal bitte die Unterschiede?


----------



## L-Patrick (12. Dezember 2014)

Der einzige Unterschied zwischen dem 550er und dem 650er ist ein weiterer Kondensator sekundärseitig. OCP löst beim selben Grenzwert aus. Im Grunde ist das 550er also eigentlich nahezu "identisch". Es gibt absolut keinen Grund, das 650er zu kaufen

Hatte hier auch schonmal ein Bild vom Innenraum vor einigen tagen gepostet, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (12. Dezember 2014)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Was unterscheidet denn das P10 550/650W? Laut technischen Daten etwas mehr Leistung auf den Graka Rails..



Nö, von den Ampere her sind die identisch.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Komisch nur das hier mehrere Leute immer wieder sagen das es das gleiche NT ist.
> Aber nenn mal bitte die Unterschiede?



Image | Hardware Secrets (650 Watt)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-pro-p10-550w-5748-picture607982-dsc-2019.jpg (550 Watt)

Überzeug dich doch selbst 

Allerdings nichts dass ihr mich falsch versteht, nichts was den Aufpreis in irgendeiner Form rechtfertigen würde.



L-Patrick schrieb:


> Der einzige Unterschied zwischen dem 550er und dem 650er ist ein weiterer Kondensator sekundärseitig. OCP löst beim selben Grenzwert aus. Im Grunde ist das 550er also eigentlich nahezu "identisch". Es gibt absolut keinen Grund, das 650er zu kaufen



Das trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Dezember 2014)

Gut dann weiss ich mal wieder mehr.
Also ist es im Prinzip das Gleiche, aber nicht das Selbe.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (12. Dezember 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Gut dann weiss ich mal wieder mehr.
> Also ist es im Prinzip das Gleiche, aber nicht das Selbe.



Kann man wohl so formulieren


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (12. Dezember 2014)

Stimmt, hatte irgendwie 28A im Kopf für das 650er.^^


----------



## Philipus II (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe ebenfalls meinen be quiet! Kontakt informiert und warte auf offizielles Feedback. Ich rechne aber nicht mit Antwort vor dem Wochenende.


----------



## _chiller_ (12. Dezember 2014)

Übrigens hatte auch schon das E9 400W vier Widerstände für die 12V-Rails. Das schreit aber mal nach einem Test


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (12. Dezember 2014)

Bequiet schreibt mir woher ich diese info habe, denn das E10 400w hat bloß 3 Rails. Hab denen das Foto des PCBs geschickt und warte auf Antwort


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab ja hier im BeQuiet Unterforum einen Thread aufgemacht und frage ebenfalls nach.
Mal sehen was sie antworten.


----------



## Adi1 (12. Dezember 2014)

Da bin ich mal gespannt, was da rauskommt.


----------



## Keinem (12. Dezember 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt, was da rauskommt.



Ich auch  .


----------



## SpeCnaZ (13. Dezember 2014)

Habt ihr schon was, liebe Leute ? Viell. vertickt BQ! das 450W E9 als das E10 400W .


----------



## NuVirus (13. Dezember 2014)

Hab vorhin mein E10 500W CM von Mindfactory erhalten und es ist defintiv keine Neuware - Verpackung sieht man es deutlich und auch am Netzteil selbst sind z.B. bei den Schraubenlöchern schon Lack ab usw. dazu war es nicht einmal in die Tüte eingepackt.

Was würdet ihr machen es hinnehmen oder bei Mindfactory anfragen?


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2014)

Umtauschen.
Und Fotos machen und sie direkt zu beQuiet schicken bzw. hier im BeQuiet Unterforum einen Thread aufmachen und schildern.


----------



## NuVirus (13. Dezember 2014)

Hier mal paar Fotos damit ihr selbst mal seht was ich meine.

Habs zwar auch durch die Geburtstagsaktion günstiger bekommen aber deswegen sollte es doch trotzdem Neuware sein da es ja nur ein Gutschein und kein Mindstar war.

Werde mich wohl erstmal direkt an Mindfactory wenden wenn das nix hilft bzw. mir entgegen gekommen wird werde ich mich wohl an Be Quiet wenden, zum Glück kann ich erstmal mein E9 weiterverwenden - das soll dann in den 2. PC zusammen mit meiner 670 - heute Zotac 970 AMP Extreme bekommen.

Edit: Sollte ich das NT trotzdem mal testen ob es läuft mit 2. PC oder lieber sein lassen?


----------



## Teutonnen (14. Dezember 2014)

Natürlich zurückschicken und entweder ein neues (!) Gerät verlangen oder eben das Geld -> Widerruf.

Oh und vergiss das mit dem "entgegenkommen". Du kaufst NEUWARE = du bist der erste Endkunde, welcher dieses Gerät bekommt. Gebrauchtware muss als solche gekennzeichnet werden. Mindfactory MUSS ganz einfach ein neues Gerät schicken. 



Ich würde es so machen:
E-Mail schreiben, Fotos beilegen, denen eine Frist von 10 Arbeitstagen setzen und ein neues Gerät verlangen. Das habt ihr schliesslich in eurem Kaufvertrag vereinbart: Du gibst Kohle, MF gibt ein neues Netzteil. Ansonsten drohst du mit dem Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag gemäss §361 BGB "Widerrufsrecht bei Verbraucherverträgen". Wenn sie nicht darauf eingehen (bzw. nach 10 Tagen keine Antwort kommt) -> Widerruf und das Gerät bei nem anderen Shop bestellen. Kannst ja dort bei der Bestellung explizit auf Neuware bestehen und gleich darauf hinweisen, dass du ansonsten einfach vom Vertrag zurücktrittst. ^^


----------



## NuVirus (14. Dezember 2014)

Jo, das nervige ist nur wenn se es einfach nur zurück nehmen und kein neues schicken muss ich es für nen teureren Preis kaufen (egal ob Mf oder woanders), ich hab es mir ja extra für den günstigen Preis bei der Geburtstagsaktion gekauft (68,xx€) da ich insgesamt ein zusätzliches NT benötige und da kam mir das gelegen vom Preis - sprich für den Vollpreis hätte ich mir das E10 500W gar nicht gekauft.

Sollte ich es trotzdem mal testen im 2. PC ob es zumindest läuft oder nix damit machen (Gebrauchsspuren sind ja sowieso schon drauf).


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2014)

Das spielt aber keine Rolle.
Schließlich war bei der Aktion nicht noch ein Punkt aufgeführt dass man ein schon gebrauchtes Gerät bekommen wird.
Klar macht Mindfactory das denn sonst wäre es zu teuer für sie da sie sonst drauf zahlen müssten.
Aber das ist nicht dein Problem.


----------



## NuVirus (14. Dezember 2014)

Versuchen wohl Leute zu finden denen es nicht auffällt oder es einfach hinnehmen und so die Sachen noch vernünftig los zu bekommen.

Ich mein wenn jetzt das nicht mit den fehlenden Lack bei den Schrauben und dem schon leicht abgelösten Sleeve wäre, wäre es ja ok aber gut find ich es natürlich trotzdem nicht.

Ist eher die Frage ob es jetzt halt den Ärger wert ist ^^


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde reklamieren und gucken was passiert.
Sofern du das Netzteil nicht dringend brauchst würde ich mir den Ärger mal gönnen. Einfach auch um zu sehen was Mindfactory macht und wie sie sich raus reden.


----------



## NuVirus (14. Dezember 2014)

Jo werd Mindfactory auf jedenfall ne Mail schreiben, immerhin die anderen Teile sind neu gewesen hab da bisher auch immer gute Erfahrungen gehabt bei Mindfactory^^

Kann ja zum Glück erstmal das E9 im Haupt-PC weiternutzen auch wenn ich es eigl dieses Wochenende umbauen wollte für den 2. PC.


----------



## Teutonnen (14. Dezember 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> günstigen Preis bei der Geburtstagsaktion gekauft (68,xx€)



Dann besteh eben auf die Erfüllung des Kaufvertrages - wenn nicht ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass es sich um Gebrauchtware handelt, so darfst du als Kunde von Neuware ausgehen. Schickt dir MF dann ein gebrauchtes NT, so haben sie ihren Teil es KV nicht erfüllt (Neues Netzteil gegen Geld). 

Setz ihnen eben ne Nachbesserungsfrist.


----------



## NuVirus (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich soll es zurück schicken dann wird es geprüft und bekomme wohl ein neues geschickt. Hatte mich direkt an die Reklamationsabteilung gewandt die sind das wahrscheinlich sogar gewöhnt solche Fälle abzuwickeln da man ja gerade bei Grafikkarten öfter von gebrauchter Ware hört.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (15. Dezember 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> hab mal BQ an geschrieben





Threshold schrieb:


> Sehr interessant.
> Was sagt BeQuiet dazu?
> 
> Ich muss da mal einen Thread aufmachen.



Schade ... Warum verlinkt ihr die eröffneten Threads nicht einfach hier ... so kann man gleich im Stoff bleiben


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (15. Dezember 2014)

ich Habs per FB gemacht. bisher kein weiteres statement.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (15. Dezember 2014)

Da ist der Thread, allerdings auch keine Antwort bisher:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/be-quiet-/367205-eine-frage-zum-straight-power-e10-400-watt.html


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (15. Dezember 2014)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Da ist der Thread, allerdings auch keine Antwort bisher:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/be-quiet-/367205-eine-frage-zum-straight-power-e10-400-watt.html



Ist abonniert ... Wirklich interessant ... Jetzt bin ich selber mal gespannt


----------



## Legacyy (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab auch auf auf Gesichtsbuch angefragt.
Vielleicht tut sich ja mal was, wenn mehr Leute fragen.


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2014)

Blöd nur wenn die alle aus dem gleichen Forum kommen. 
Bisher leistet die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Nord Korea mehr als BeQuiet.


----------



## Philipus II (15. Dezember 2014)

Gebt Listan ein paar Tage Zeit. Und geht davon aus, dass die Antwort eh als erstes zu mir kommt


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2014)

Und die Antwort wird sicher diplomatisch nichtssagend sein.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (16. Dezember 2014)

So ungefähr, siehe Thread.^^


----------



## Gast1666645802 (16. Dezember 2014)

> Und geht davon aus, dass die Antwort eh als erstes zu mir kommt


Manchmal muss man gar nicht nicht fragen...


----------



## poiu (16. Dezember 2014)

Es ist vorweihnachtswahnsinn  last dehnen etwas zeit


----------



## KevSin81 (17. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute! 
Folgendes Problem hab ich. und zwar hab ich mir einen neuen Pc zusammengestellt und soweit funktioniert auch alles. Problem ist nur, dass wenn ich das Zocken anfange, der Pc einfach mittendrin neustartet. Jetzt hab ich gelesen das es womöglich am NT liegt. Da das NT doch schon 5 Jahre alt ist, kann das schon möglich sein. Wenn das jetzt daher kommt, welches NT würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen? 

Daten:
FX 6350 mit boxed Lüfter (noch) 
Gainward GTX 750ti GS Graka 2GB Ram
 ADATA 8 GB DDR 3 Ram 2166
Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0
dazu noch zwei 320GB Fesplatten und eine SSD 128 GB von Samsung
plus DVD-Brenner das müsste alles sein 

Danke schon mal im voraus!!!!


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Dezember 2014)

Ohne Angaben zum Netzteil wird man dir kaum helfen können.


----------



## Icedaft (17. Dezember 2014)

Eines von diesen:

Produktvergleich Antec VP350P, 350W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06430-9), be quiet! Pure Power L8 300W ATX 2.4 (BN220), be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 (BN143), Cooler Master G550M 550W ATX 2.31 (RS-550-AMAA-B1), be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.4 

Wobei ich persönlich, sofern Du planen solltest mal ein Upgrade deiner Hardware zu wagen, zum E10 mit 400 bzw. 500W greifen würde. Dies reichen dann auch für anspruchsvolle Hardware im gehobenen Segment.

Willst Du leistungs/Preistechnisch in der Klasse vom FX bzw. der 750ti bleiben, reich ein Netzteil der 300-400W Klasse gut aus.


----------



## NuVirus (17. Dezember 2014)

Wenn der PC wirklich "nur" abstürzt dann liegt es wahrscheinlich nicht am Netzteil sondern an einem Treiber oder Einstellungsproblem im Bios. 
Wenn er aus geht wie wenn du Stromstecker ziehst deutet es auf ein zu schwaches oder defektes Netzteil hin.

Ich würde dennoch ein neues Netzteil empfehlen wenn du es dir leisten kannst aber es hat wahrscheinlich nichts mit deinem Problem zu tun. 

Ich würde ein Be Quiet E10 400W nehmen, es reicht auch ein kleineres und günstigeres (bei Interesse hier Fragen es gibt nur wenige die zu empfehlen sind) aber so viel billiger sind die auch nicht und du kannst mal ne neuere stärkere Grafikkarte problemlos dranhängen und hast 5 Jahre Garantie sehr leise Lüfter.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Dezember 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Wenn der PC wirklich "nur" abstürzt dann liegt es wahrscheinlich nicht am Netzteil sondern an einem Treiber oder Einstellungsproblem im Bios.


Nicht notwendigerweise. Hängt schlicht vom Alter und Zustand der Komponenten ab. 
Da kanns die tollsten Dinge geben, gerade wenn nicht gerade die besten Kondensatoren verbaut wurde, kann man vermuten, dass das Netzteil als Fehlerquelle möglich ist.


----------



## ebastler (17. Dezember 2014)

Hab heute einem Kumpel in einen Fertig-PC ein neues NT gebaut (Um genau zu sein mein VS550M Review Sample), und mal geschaut, wie der innen ausschaut. Holy ****.

FX-6300, GT630 mit 4GB (facepalm), 8GB DDR3, kleines ASUS Brett. 
Kabelmanagement? Never heard of that. Er hat jetzt ne 290 Vapor gekauft, die hätte er vor lauter Crapkabeln im Weg im Leben nicht Platz gehabt. Hab also alle verlegt, und eben das NT ersetzt. Allergammeligst wirkendes 480W MS-Tech... Zum Glück dachte er, das habe "zu wenig Watt" für die 290 und hat deshalb mit mir gesprochen ehe er die GPU da dazu gebaut hätte...

Jetzt hat er ein grundsolides NT drin, und wird noch ne Weile mit dem Rechner Spaß haben. Jedenfalls erheblich länger als er es mit MS-Gurke und 290 gehabt hätte (geschätzte 10s ingame bis zum Plopp).


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Dezember 2014)

Hab heut ein 'neues' Netzteil erhalten.
hier gibts Bilder davon

Ganz lecker das ist


----------



## Philipus II (18. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe seit gestern Nachmittag neues von be quiet! zum Straight Power 10 400 Watt. Be quiet! bestätigt, dass derzeit ausgelieferte 400-Watt-Modelle über vier Spannungsschienen verfügen. Auch wenn die Modelle von 400 bis 600 Watt über das gleiche PCB verfügen (das aber unterschiedlich bestückt ist), ist das aber so nicht vorgesehen: Es handelt sich um einen Fehler in der Fertigung, die den derzeitigen Kunden ein nettes, kostenloses "Upgrade" beschert hat. Eigentlich sollten die 400W Straight Power 10 im Werk mit nur drei Schienen konfiguriert werden, das wurde allerdings zeitweise vergessen.  Die versehentlich gefertigte "Aktionsware" ist begrenzt, die nächste Lieferung (also der nächste Container) wird regulär über 3 Schienen verfügen. Wer aber zügig noch eines kauft, bekommt volle vier Schienen.

Kurz: Fertigungsfehler können sich auch mal im Sinne des Kunden auswirken. Chiller erzählt mir gerade, auch das E9 hätte als 400W 4 Rails. Die Bilder sagen: Das scheint zu stimmen.


----------



## Legacyy (18. Dezember 2014)

Schade, dass es nun doch geändert wird.  Hätten wir mal bloß die Füße still gehalten^^


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (18. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde mal stark davon ausgehen dass man das intern schon länger wusste und das ganz unauffällig ändern wollte.


----------



## KevSin81 (18. Dezember 2014)

also hier mal die Daten zu meinem NT:

Sharkoon SHA480-9A

Input (AC) 230 V, 50-60Hz, 3,5 A
Output (DC) +3,3V +5V +12V1  +12V2  -12V  +5Vsb
Max. Output Current: 32A 32A 18A 0,8A 2,5A
Combined Power 384 W
Total Power 480W

soviel zu den technischen Details...

hab gestern versucht nochmal mit minimaler Grafikeinstellung zu zocken und selbst da kam nach kurzer Zeit sogar ein Bluescreen und auch da hat sich der Pc wieder selbst verabschiedet.


----------



## KevSin81 (18. Dezember 2014)

also hier mal die Daten zu meinem NT:

Sharkoon SHA480-9A

Input (AC) 230 V, 50-60Hz, 3,5 A
Output (DC) +3,3V +5V +12V1 +12V2 -12V +5Vsb
Max. Output Current: 32A 32A 18A 0,8A 2,5A
Combined Power 384 W
Total Power 480W

soviel zu den technischen Details...

hab gestern versucht nochmal mit minimaler Grafikeinstellung zu zocken und selbst da kam nach kurzer Zeit sogar ein Bluescreen und auch da hat sich der Pc wieder selbst verabschiedet.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Dezember 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Chiller erzählt mir gerade, auch das E9 hätte als 400W 4 Rails. Die Bilder sagen: Das scheint zu stimmen.


Ja, hat es. Nur sollten eigentlich nur 3 Rails genutzt werden. Sprich ein Lötpunkt der 4. Rail sollte leer bleiben.



KevSin81 schrieb:


> also hier mal die Daten zu meinem NT:
> 
> Sharkoon SHA480-9A
> 
> ...


Ich verstehe nicht, dass solch alte Schinken immer krampfhaft weiter genutzt werden müssen und nicht zeitweise ausgetauscht werden...

Aber hey, selbst wenn ein Netzteil  so ausschaut kann/darfs ja nicht ausgetauscht werden weil und so weiter...
Aber hauptsache 350€ für 'ne GraKa aufn Kopp gehauen. Die 50€ fürs Netzteil sind da halt nicht drin...
Zumal es ja unbedingt auf jeden Fall immer nVidia sein muss. Damit die uns auch in Zukunft sowas bescheren und einen auf Intel machen...

'ne Radeon 290 wär genau so schnell und man hätt auch noch Geld für 'nen neues Netzteil über. In diesem Falle bis zu 100€ sogar...


----------



## KevSin81 (18. Dezember 2014)

Nun gut. 
 Also erstmal hat meine Graka nur 140 € gekostet und zweitens wars mir nicht bewusst das ein NT so einen enormen Einfluss auf alles hat. Aber gut, man lernt halt nie aus  

Aber weisst was? Woher soll ich wissen das es vom Netzteil kommt wenn der Pc sich einfach runterfährt. 

und...

Die 50 € für ein Netzteil kann ich sicherlich noch verschmerzen


----------



## NuVirus (18. Dezember 2014)

KevSin81 schrieb:


> Daten:
> FX 6350 mit boxed Lüfter (noch)
> Gainward GTX 750ti GS Graka 2GB Ram
> ADATA 8 GB DDR 3 Ram 2166
> ...



Ich würde einfach wirklich das Be Quiet E10 400W nehmen be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (E10-400W/BN230) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Reichen ohne mal ne bessere Grafikkarte nachrüsten zu können die mehr Verbraucht: be quiet! Pure Power L8 300W ATX 2.4 (BN220) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Würde klar das E10 400W nehmen wäre ideal geeignet und lange Garantie, bessere Technik und Effizienz außerdem noch leiser.


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2014)

KevSin81 schrieb:


> hab gestern versucht nochmal mit minimaler Grafikeinstellung zu zocken und selbst da kam nach kurzer Zeit sogar ein Bluescreen und auch da hat sich der Pc wieder selbst verabschiedet.



Kauf dir ein neues Netzteil.
Für 50€ kriegst du ein LC Power 9550.


----------



## KevSin81 (18. Dezember 2014)

also danke schon mal für die feedbacks !!!

ich hab jetzt mal furmark und prime95 ausprobiert weil ja der pc sich nur aufhängt und bluescreen gibt wenn ich  dragon age inquisition spiele.

also bei furmark ist die graka nur 59° heiß geworden und es passierte nichts

bei prime wars anders....

die cpu ist um die 65° heiß geworden und nach kurzer zeit kam der bluescreen...

jetzt meine Frage liegt es dennoch am NT oder an irgendetwas anderem???? 

danke für die antworten


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2014)

Spielt keine Rolle. Dein Netzteil ist ein alter Schinken der ersetzt gehört.
Kauf dir also ein neues Netzteil und dann schaust du wie es aussieht.


----------



## NuVirus (18. Dezember 2014)

Jo ersetzen würde ich es auch aber schau mal während Prime mit CPU-Z wie hoch die Spannung ist von der CPU die ist wahrscheinlich zu hoch bzw. welchen CPU-Kühler verwendest du atm?


----------



## IceMaster88 (19. Dezember 2014)

Moin Leute, wollte dafür keinen neuen thread aufmachen. 
Habe heute mein neues be quiet e10 eingebaut. 
Alles angeklemmt und dann auf zum ersten Start. 
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das der Lüfter nicht anläuft. 
Dreht zwar immer kurz an aber bleibt dann wieder stehen. 
Normal ist das aber nicht oder? 
Will den PC jetzt aber auch nicht so laufen lassen...


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. Dezember 2014)

Nein das E10 hat keinen passiven Betrieb wird wohl der Lüfter hinüber sein tausch es einfach um.


----------



## IceMaster88 (19. Dezember 2014)

Einfach umtauschen wäre gut. Habe es aber online bei mf gekauft. Oder geht hier auch der 48 Stunden Service  von be quiet?


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. Dezember 2014)

Ist doch kein Problem auch da wird es irgendwo einen Seite geben auf der man die bestellte Hardware als Defekt melden und einen Aufkleber ausdrucken kann um sich die Versandkosten zu sparen. 
Dann einsenden warten bis das neue kommt und fertig.


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2014)

Nutze den Austausch Service von BeQuiet.
Einfach Kontakt aufnehmen und die schicken dir ein neues Netzteil zu.


----------



## IceMaster88 (19. Dezember 2014)

Ok werde mal bei be quiet anrufen


----------



## NuVirus (20. Dezember 2014)

Wollte nur kurz noch Rückmeldung geben, mein gebrauchtes Be Quiet E10 500W CM von Mindfactory wird getauscht sobald Mindfactory wieder die nächste Lieferung vor Weihnachten erhält - zwar unter Vorbehalt der Nachbelastung aber das ist ja eher nen Standardspruch der bei einem Austausch steht - leider dauert es so noch länger bis ich das Netzteil etwas erhalte^

Edit: Mal noch ne andere Frage, sind bisher alle produzierten Be Quiet E10 400W mit 4 Rails oder nur bestimmte Chargen - ein Freund von mir hat ein E10 400W vor 1-2 Monaten gekauft und das wäre schon interessant zu Wissen wenn er später mal seinen PC aufrüstet (atm E6700 und HD4870).


----------



## poiu (20. Dezember 2014)

So 30kg Paket an mich ist raus, sehr schön dauert zwar weil das etwas weit ist aber ich freue mich sehr schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk für mich und die Redaktion 

was es ist, wird aber nicht verraten 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NuVirus (20. Dezember 2014)

@poiu  Ist das alles von einem Hersteller oder verschiedene ^^

kannst du was zu meiner Frage oben sagen?

Sind bisher alle produzierten Be Quiet E10 400W mit 4 Rails oder nur bestimmte Chargen - ein Freund von mir hat ein E10 400W vor 1-2 Monaten gekauft und das wäre schon interessant zu Wissen wenn er später mal seinen PC aufrüstet (atm E6700 und HD4870).


----------



## poiu (20. Dezember 2014)

hi das ist ein paket von einem Hersteller 

das kann dir keiner sagen , kann sei ndas alle bisherigen 4 rail hatten oder nur eine charge


----------



## Philipus II (21. Dezember 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Sind bisher alle produzierten Be Quiet E10 400W mit 4 Rails oder nur bestimmte Chargen - ein Freund von mir hat ein E10 400W vor 1-2 Monaten gekauft und das wäre schon interessant zu Wissen wenn er später mal seinen PC aufrüstet (atm E6700 und HD4870).


Der SUpport könnte das mittelfristig wohl für die klären, über die Seriennummer können die Techniker das Netzteil einer Lieferung zuordnen. Alternativ: Versorge ne AMD 295X2 nur mit dem Netzteil. Schaltet das Netzteil in Spielen bei unter 440 Watt an der Steckdose  ab, ists eines mit drei Rails.


----------



## Teutonnen (21. Dezember 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> unter Vorbehalt der Nachbelastung




Öhm... How about no? 
Vorbehalt der Nachbelastung, wenn du ein gebrauchtes Gerät geliefert bekommst, obwohl du Neuware bestellst... Ne, is klar. Sollst du auch gleich noch die Versandkosten zahlen und eine Gebühr für's Verpackungsmaterial abdrücken?


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Dezember 2014)

Das ist eine Standardfloskel, die immer genutzt wird, da es ja z.B. sein könnte, dass das Gerät manipuliert wäre...

Das ist ja eben das schlimme an diesem ganzen. Wir hier auf dieser Seite haben nicht mal ansatzweise 'nen Plan wie es 'dort drüben' ausschaut. Das entbehrt z.T. jeglicher Vorstellungskraft, die wir hier aufbringen könnten...

Daher schreibt man halt solche Formulierungen rein. Blöd für die ehrlicheren Kunden, im Geschäftsalltag ist das ber leider wirklich notwendig...


----------



## Teutonnen (21. Dezember 2014)

Das ist mir schon klar. 

Wenn ich ein Neugerät kaufe und dann Gebrauchtware bekomme, wäre ich zumindest mit solchen Bedingungen überhaupt nicht einverstanden. Erst einmal direkt eine Mängelrüge mit Fotos schicken und auf Erfüllung des Vertrages (Neugerät) sowie Übernahme der Versandkosten bestehen, ansonsten geht's eben via Widerruf zurück - kannst ja ne Frist von 10 Tagen setzen. Darauf kann man auch gleich hinweisen, ist schliesslich dein gutes Recht. Da der Warenwert über 40€ liegt, gehen die Versandkosten dann sowieso zu Lasten des Händlers. Einfach immer alles schriftlich machen, Telefongespräche lassen sich schlecht verwerten - oder halt aufzeichnen, dann muss man das Gegenüber aber auch darauf aufmerksam machen...


----------



## NuVirus (21. Dezember 2014)

Es ist eigl alles geklärt, sobald das E10 500W CM wieder lieferbar ist (23.12 Termin) bekomme ich nen neues.

gerne bestätigen wir Ihnen den Eingang Ihrer

defekten Ware und möchten Ihnen mitteilen,

dass wir diesen ab Lager unter Vorbehalt der

Nachbelastung austauschen werden, sobald

dieser wieder verfügbar ist. 

Wir bedanken uns für Ihr Verständnis und Ihre Geduld.

Sind Sie mit unserem Service zufrieden,
würden wir uns über ein positives Feedback

sehr freuen.

Das hab ich in nem PDF bekommen und der Auftrag ist in den Bestellungen auch schon aufgeführt also passt ja alles.

Edit: Gerade zufällig gesehen, bei Mindfactory ist jetzt wieder 1 E10 500W CM lagernd - vermutlich bekommt mein zurück geschicktes jetzt ein anderer... wozu gibt es denn dann den Mindstar wenn nicht für solche Artikel^^


----------



## Legacyy (21. Dezember 2014)

Da betreibt einer ne GTX 970 mit nem 700W InterTech und fragt sich, warum auf einmal nur noch Artefakte aufm Bildschirm zu sehen sind...


----------



## NuVirus (21. Dezember 2014)

Das liegt bestimmt an dem Spulenfiepen der 970 Karten^^


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Da betreibt einer ne GTX 970 mit nem 700W InterTech und fragt sich, warum auf einmal nur noch Artefakte aufm Bildschirm zu sehen sind...



die 970er ist halt eine miese Karte.


----------



## FrozenPie (24. Dezember 2014)

Hat sich eigentlich bisher was ergeben zu den angeblichen 4 Rails des E10 400W? Lange nix mehr gehört


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Dezember 2014)

FSP hats verpeilt und die Kabel falsch verlötet, that's all.

Haben wohl jemanden, der die Kabel sonst beim 500W+ Modell verlötet hat, ans 400W Modell gelassen 
Auffallen tuts nicht, da das 400W Modell genau wie das 500W Modell bestückt ist. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass die beiden PCie Kabel eigentlich am gleichen Lötpunkt verlötet werden sollten.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (24. Dezember 2014)

Also es ist schon so gedacht dass das 400er auch 4 Rails hat, nur dass eine davon eigentlich nicht genutzt werden sollte?


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Dezember 2014)

Korrekt

So war es zumindest bei E7, E8 und E9.


----------



## SpatteL (24. Dezember 2014)

Huhu,
bräuchte auch mal ne kurze Aussage zu meinem NT bzgl Übertakten.
Es ist ein Enermax MODU 82+ mit 525W(etwa 5 Jahre alt).
An Komponenten habe ich einen I7 5820K und eine GTX 980, das Mainboard das MSI X99S SLI Plus.
Dazu noch Kleingram wie 3xHDD, 2xSSD, 6xLüfter, WaKü-Pumpe und Soundkarte.

Das NT reicht erstmal, das ist mir klar, aber habe ich da auch noch genügend Luft zum übertakten?
Hatte da 4Ghz CPU und 1,3Ghz für die GPU im Auge.

Schon mal danke für eurer Feedback und schöne Weihnachten.

MfG


----------



## XyZaaH (24. Dezember 2014)

Mit nem 5 Jahre alten Netzteil betreibst du ein 1500 Euro System


----------



## SpatteL (24. Dezember 2014)

Ist doch aber kein 0815 NT, oder ist ein altersbedingter Quallitätsverlust doch so extrem?

Ein neues NT ist eigentlich für mitte/ende Februar geplant, da wollte ich mir auch ein neues Gehäuse kaufen.
Aber wenn ihr meint, würde ich den NT kauf auf Anfang Januar vorziehen.

MfG


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Dezember 2014)

Es war damals halbwegs brauchbar (Modu 82+ II) bis recht OK (das alte), heute schaut es anders aus. DU hast eine sehr starke Belastung des Netzteiles durch die Komponenten. Dafür ist das Netzteil gar nicht ausgelegt.
Dazu hast du richtig viel Geld in den Rechner versenkt. Allein die Grafikkarte kostete über 500€.

Und da willst du ernsthaft ein so altes Netzteil verwenden? WARum?? Am Geld scheints ja nicht zu liegen.

Kurz: Da gehört ein neues, modernes 80plus Gold oder Platin Netzteil rein. Um die 550W reichen immer noch. Aber der alte Schinken sollte für diesen Rechner nicht unbedingt genutzt werden...


----------



## NuVirus (24. Dezember 2014)

Ist einfach zu alt und für so nen System würde ich direkt zum Be Quiet P10 550W greifen das ist dafür perfekt geeignet und ist passend zur Qualität des restlichen PCs dann hast auch mehr als genug OC Reserven.


----------



## SpatteL (24. Dezember 2014)

Ok, das war mir nicht klar, gut das ich noch mal nachgefragt habe.
Habe immer nur nach den Beispielkonfigurationen geschaut und da sind auch NTs um 500W drin, da dachte ich mir das passt schon so.

Da werde ich mich mal nach einem (möglichst leisen) NT umschauen.

Nochmal danke und schöne Weihnachten euch.

MfG

Edit:
Habe mir gerade mal ein paar Tests angeschaut, wird wohl das von NuVirus vorgeschlagene Be Quiet werden.


----------



## eXquisite (24. Dezember 2014)

> Ist doch aber kein 0815 NT, oder ist ein altersbedingter Quallitätsverlust doch so extrem?



Kondensatoren sind technisch ähnlich (auch wenn recht weit entfernt) einer Batterie, schonmal eine 5 Jahre alte unausgelaufene Batterie gesehen?


----------



## Teutonnen (24. Dezember 2014)

Sagt wem das "Corsair AX750 Gold professional series" was? 

Hab bei Google nur gefunden, dass es ein umgelabeltes SeaSonic Singlerail ist... Laut Geizhals war es seit Mitte 2010 zu haben und wird mittlerweile nicht mehr vertrieben.

Afaik wurde das Teil im Frühling 2013 gekauft und ist seither mit nem 1366er i7 (?) und ner gtx 580 gelaufen.

Jetzt hab ich das für lau bekommen. Taugt das was (geplant ist ein kleiner Rechner für die Schwester, so in der Grössenordnung "Resteverwertung der Nerdkiste" - sandy i5, gtx 760 usw) oder eher ein Fall für die Tonne?


----------



## Threshold (25. Dezember 2014)

Kannst du nehmen aber das Teil ist ja völlig überdimensioniert.


----------



## Teutonnen (25. Dezember 2014)

Jop ist es. Bis sich das aber über die Effizienz ammortisiert hat, bin ich Rentner.


----------



## Threshold (25. Dezember 2014)

Dann mal zu und sag bescheid ob der Lüfter schon klackert.


----------



## Teutonnen (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich bezweifle, dass der überhaupt schon anspringt 

Was dürfte der Rechner brauchen? 250-270 Watt wenns hoch kommt? Ich werd vermutlich die 760 übertakten, die ging in meiner Kiste ganz gut, bevor die 970 kam.


----------



## Threshold (25. Dezember 2014)

Dann lass mal die Sekundärcaps schön köcheln. Die freuen sich.


----------



## Teutonnen (25. Dezember 2014)

Workaround: NT "verkehrt" einbauen und nen zusätzlichen 120er draufkleben. Y-Splitter hab ich genug. Ist vmtl eh besser, der pc wird auf dem Teppich stehen. Von unten wäre es mit Frischluft sowieso mau.


----------



## Threshold (25. Dezember 2014)

Tausch doch prophylaktisch den Lüfter im Corsair aus.


----------



## Teutonnen (25. Dezember 2014)

Der Lüfter ist mir egal (das case wird ein define r4 und die Kiste kommt unter den Tisch), es geht eher um den Semi bullshit. Einfach per y-Splitter mit an die Steuerung hängen, dann hat es konstant Luft von nem 800 rpm 120er. Sollte reichen, mehr als 30-40W Abwärme gibts da nicht.

Da aber noch dran rumzuschrauben ist mir dann doch zu blöd.


----------



## RofflLol (25. Dezember 2014)

Hab mal eine Frage über mein BeQuiet E10 CM 500 Watt. Unzwar auf der Verpackung und auf dem Netzteil steht das 12V1 12V2 12V3 12V4 das alle dieser 4 Leitung 18 A Liefern. Habe aber nur 2 Leitungen also 2 Kabel. Sind die 2 Kabel auf 4 Rails verteilt ? also wenn man die 2 Rails mit einen Kabel addiert, kommen dann aus einen Kabel 36A raus ? sodass ich 2x 36A habe also 72A dann oder wie ist das geregelt


----------



## poiu (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich wünsche euch allen Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (25. Dezember 2014)

@rofl: Du hast doch mehr als 2 Leitungen. Ich gleibe bei den Schienen war es: Eine fürs MB, eine für die CPU und zwei für PCIe. (Bitte verbessern falls falsch)


----------



## Threshold (25. Dezember 2014)

RofflLol schrieb:


> Hab mal eine Frage über mein BeQuiet E10 CM 500 Watt. Unzwar auf der Verpackung und auf dem Netzteil steht das 12V1 12V2 12V3 12V4 das alle dieser 4 Leitung 18 A Liefern. Habe aber nur 2 Leitungen also 2 Kabel. Sind die 2 Kabel auf 4 Rails verteilt ? also wenn man die 2 Rails mit einen Kabel addiert, kommen dann aus einen Kabel 36A raus ? sodass ich 2x 36A habe also 72A dann oder wie ist das geregelt



Du kannst das nicht einfach addieren.
Es gibt eine kombinierte 12 Volt Leistung. Die einzelnen Schienen sind mit je 18 Ampere abgesichert. Aber das Netzteil kann nicht 4x 18 Ampere leisten.
Schau ins Handbuch rein. Da ist alles erklärt.


----------



## retroelch (26. Dezember 2014)

Kann mir Jemand ein Netzteil mit guter Qualität ab 700W mit möglichst mehr als nur einer 12V Rail Empfelen?

Ansonsten besorge ich für meine Test-Bench ein Be Quiet Straight Power 10 700W.


----------



## Icedaft (26. Dezember 2014)

Was soll denn alles angeklemmt werden ?


----------



## poiu (26. Dezember 2014)

retroelch schrieb:


> Kann mir Jemand ein Netzteil mit guter Qualität ab 700W mit möglichst mehr als nur einer 12V Rail Empfelen?
> 
> Ansonsten besorge ich für meine Test-Bench ein Be Quiet Straight Power 10 700W.



Nimm zB eines von Super Flower die sind günstig und solide


----------



## NuVirus (26. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du das beste Netzteil mit Multi Rail haben willst gönn dir das Be Quiet P10 550W - reicht für fast alles aus auch häufig für 2 Grafikkarten oder das gleiche als 750W die sind auch extrem leise und ihr Geld wert.

Aber wichtig wäre zu Wissen was du damit betreiben willst aber das P10 sollte eigl alles packen was du dir so vorstellen kannst wenn du ein 700W Netzteil willst.


----------



## retroelch (26. Dezember 2014)

Ich wollte damit meine Test-Bench befeuern, in der sitzen momentan 2 R9 290X die ich tetsweise eingebaut habe.

750er sollte es da schon sein ,da ich Crossire bzw. SLI Mit Starker Übertaktung benutzen würde.


----------



## NuVirus (26. Dezember 2014)

Jo dann defintiv das P10 750W das E10 700W ist schwächer als das P10 550W von der Leistungsfähigkeit.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (26. Dezember 2014)

Dafür sollte es schon mindestens ein 850 Watt Gerät sein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Dezember 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Dafür sollte es schon mindestens ein 850 Watt Gerät sein.


Weil??

Mein Dual Tahiti System kommt z.B. meist nicht über 500W....


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (26. Dezember 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Weil??



Sein PC so viel Strom benötigen kann.


----------



## Threshold (26. Dezember 2014)

Durch Übertaktung kann die Leistungsaufnahme schon erheblich steigen.
die Frage ist halt ob das hier auch so eintritt.
Meiner Meinung nach reicht das P10 mit 750 Watt aus.

Ich kann ja mal das Cooler Master rein werfen.
Cooler Master V-Series V850 850W ATX 2.31 (RS-850-AFBA-G1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## eXquisite (26. Dezember 2014)

Wenn es nur ne Testbench ist, gehe ich mal davon aus das die nicht all zu lange dauerläuft. Da tuts auch schon sowas: 
Super Flower Golden Green HX 750W ATX 2.3 (SF-750P14XE (HX)) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (26. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Durch Übertaktung kann die Leistungsaufnahme schon erheblich steigen.
> die Frage ist halt ob das hier auch so eintritt.



Exakt.
Da er aber schon anmerkt ''mit starker Übertaktung'', muss man nicht unbedingt mit so wenig Watt wie möglich auskommen.

Aber ja, die allermeisten Leute würden auch schon mit 750 Watt auskommen, gibt aber auch einige die da etwas mehr Bedarf haben.


----------



## Threshold (26. Dezember 2014)

Mit starker Übertaktung kann aber auch Wunschdenken gemeint sein.
Ich kenne genug die von "starker Übertaktung" reden und dann die GPU nur so weit hochziehen wie es die Werksspannung zulässt.


----------



## retroelch (26. Dezember 2014)

Nene ich rede schon von Bioshack Übertaktung.

Ich habe mich fast entschieden sollte ich  mir das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W ATX 2.31 (P10-750W/BN202) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder doch lieber das be quiet! Straight Power 10 700W ATX 2.4 (E10-700W/BN233) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

nehmen?

Das Cooler Master ist auch eine Überlegung wert. [Superflower ebenfalls]


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (26. Dezember 2014)

Nimm das P10.


----------



## retroelch (26. Dezember 2014)

Ok, dann vertraue ich euch mal .[währe eh meine erste Wahl gewesen]


----------



## tsd560ti (27. Dezember 2014)

Wenn einer von euch Profis mal ein bisschen Zeit für Fehlersuche hätte wäre es ganz nett, wenn ihr hier mal vorbei schaut: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...eifen-grafikkarte-tot-gainward-gtx-570-a.html
[Grafikkarte defekt; AT-Graka kein Signal und USB-Geräte unterversorgt; CX600 oder MB schuld?]


----------



## retroelch (27. Dezember 2014)

Falscher Thread.


----------



## TheSebi41 (28. Dezember 2014)

Was haltet ihr allgemein von Herstellern wie: Lepa, Super Flower, Silverstone, Cougar


----------



## Philipus II (28. Dezember 2014)

Cougar ist tot.

Für die anderen: Zwischen sehr interessant und völlig uninteressant je nach Modell alles dabei. Allgemeine Bewertungen von Marken sind nicht möglich, da die Unterschiede zwischen den Serien weit größer als unter den Marken sind. Man kann einige Marken beruhigt als Schrott einsortieren, aber die meisten Marken haben die grundsätzliche Fähigkeit, gute Netzteile auf den Markt zu bringen. In der Praxis überzeugen daher meist einzelne Serien/Modelle.


----------



## Legacyy (28. Dezember 2014)

Nach Marken generell zu gehen macht wenig Sinn. Jeder hat irgendwelche Leichen im Keller.
Einige mit früher ziemlich schlechtem Ruf haben mittlerweile empfehlenswertere Modelle, wie Marken mit gutem Ruf. (z.B. LC Power - Corsair)

Am besten ist es nach den einzelnen Modellen zu schauen und sich dann noch mal hier ne Empfehlung abseites der "Tests" im Internet zu holen, die meist alles schönreden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Dezember 2014)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr allgemein von Herstellern wie: Lepa, Super Flower, Silverstone, Cougar



Lepa ist Käse, Super Flower teils, teils. 
Silverstone ist auch nicht so besonders. Technisch sind die OK, verkacken aber einiges. Zum Beispiel verbauen die gern einfache Gleitlager Lüfter.
Cougar ihat einige nette Dinge im Angebot, sind preislich aber (leider) völlig uninteressant. DIe neue GX-V3 Serie ist durchaus OK. Aber schlicht zu teuer (und im idle etwas laut)...


----------



## TheSebi41 (28. Dezember 2014)

OK, danke.

Dann z.B: die Silverstone Strider Gold Serie oder Super Flower Golden Green HX 

Und dann noch speziell das Seasonic M12ii Evo 520 (Seasonic wäre ja sehr nett, ist hald bronze  Wieviel für ein gebrauchtes ausgeben)


----------



## Legacyy (28. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Molex Adapter.... 

Das SeaSonic Evo kenn ich noch nicht von innen, kann ich nix zu sagen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (28. Dezember 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Das SeaSonic Evo kenn ich noch nicht von innen, kann ich nix zu sagen.



Da sind erstklassige Kondensatoren für den Preis verbaut, größtes Problem ist hier, wie bei Seasonic eigentlich immer, der Lüfter und die damit verbundene Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Dezember 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was fürn Netzteil ist das?
Enermax Liberty??



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Da sind erstklassige Kondensatoren für den Preis verbaut, größtes Problem ist hier, wie bei Seasonic eigentlich immer, der Lüfter und die damit verbundene Lüftersteuerung.


Die Kondensatoren sind doch relativ egal. Aufs Gesamtpaket kommts an!

Denn was nutzen einem irgendwelche (vermeindlich) tollen Kondesatoren, wenn das Netzteil z.B. furchtbar laut ist?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (29. Dezember 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die Kondensatoren sind doch relativ egal. Aufs Gesamtpaket kommts an!
> 
> Denn was nutzen einem irgendwelche (vermeindlich) tollen Kondesatoren, wenn das Netzteil z.B. furchtbar laut ist?



Viel, wenn einem die Lautstärke egal ist.

Ich war letztens einen alten Kollegen besuchen, hätte ich ihn nicht darauf hingewiesen dann wäre er vermutlich niemals darauf gekommen dass irgend ein Lüfter in seinem PC rattert 
Scheinbar hat er es schon wahrgenommen wie er mir im Nachhinein erzählt hat, ihm ist das im Prinzip aber sowas von egal und hat noch nicht einmal nachgeguckt welcher nun genau merkwürdige Geräusche fabriziert.

Gibt, wie gesagt, mehr als genug Leute die sich null um die Lautstärke scheren.
Abgesehen davon habe ich weder das Netzteil als gut noch sonst was abgestempelt, habe nur darauf hingewiesen dass man hier für den Preis außergewöhnlich gute Qualität bekommt was die Kondensatoren und die gesamte Verarbeit angeht, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Was das für einen nun im Zusammenhang mit dem Lüfter und damit verbundenen Lärm ausmacht muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## TheSebi41 (29. Dezember 2014)

Wie ist das bei dem Seasonic G-550?

Ist die Lautstärke beim normalen erträglich, oder besser das PCGH?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (29. Dezember 2014)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Wie ist das bei dem Seasonic G-550?
> 
> Ist die Lautstärke beim normalen erträglich, oder besser das PCGH?



Die Lautstärke ist durchaus erträglich, kommt da auf das Nutzungsprofil und den Nutzer an.

Die PCGH-Edition ist deutlich leiser, so leise dass sich niemand beschweren wird dass sein Netzteil zu laut ist


----------



## TheSebi41 (29. Dezember 2014)

Naja, mein Freund der voraussichtlich das bekommt wird schon nicht so empfindlich sein 
Technisch ist es ja nicht so übel 
Was ist denn so ein 2 Jahre altes noch wert?


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Dezember 2014)

Nix, denn ein Netzteil kauft man sich nicht gebraucht.

Insbesondere in diesen Tagen, wo Board, CPU und Grafikkarte Resonanzen erzeugen können, die das Netzteil zum pfeifen bringen können.


----------



## Legacyy (29. Dezember 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was fürn Netzteil ist das?
> Enermax Liberty??


Ist bereits angefragt. Lässt aber mit der Antwort auf sich warten.


----------



## Teutonnen (30. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du nehmen aber das Teil ist ja völlig überdimensioniert.



Das Zeug kam heute  Bissl verspätet für ein Weihnachtsgeschenk aber who cares. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (30. Dezember 2014)

Eine GTX760  und ein Corsair-Netzteil??? Was baust Du da?[emoji15]


----------



## Keinem (30. Dezember 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Eine GTX760  und ein Corsair-Netzteil??? Was baust Du da?[emoji15]


Das Frage ich mich auch  .


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (30. Dezember 2014)

Autsch, eine GTX 760 () und irgendein Corsair-AX Netzteil, sieht tatsächlich durchaus sonderbar aus.


----------



## Teutonnen (30. Dezember 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Was baust Du da?[emoji15]





Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Autsch, eine GTX 760 (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bin zu Alkaida übergelaufen und baue einen Prototypen für einen Selbstmord-Computer. 

Nee, das Zeug hat sich einfach so über die Zeit im Keller angesammelt. Ich hatte vor der 970 ja zwei 760er drin. Eine davon ging kaputt, ich hab sie in die RMA geschickt, ne Neue bekommen und die dann noch verschweisst auf Ebay verkauft. Die Zweite lag jetzt ne Zeit lang bei mir rum.

Neu ist nur die CPU, der Rest ist gebraucht/geschenkt bekommen. Wegen dem NT hab ich hier extra nochmal gefragt, das isn umgelabeltes Seasonic und für die Mühle tut's das allemal. Ist n Weihnachts"geschenk" für wen, den ich nicht besonders mag. xD
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...onsthread-zu-netzteilen-1243.html#post7052364


----------



## sedeko (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich will mir evtl. eine zweite GTX 980 gönnen. Jetzt bin ich nur etwas unsicher mit meinem Netzteil, von der Leistung reicht es ja eigentlich. Mir macht nur das alter Sorge und zwar  ist  es jetzt schon fast 5 Jahre in Betrieb.  Meint ihr ich brauch jetzt unbedingt ein neues wenn ja welches?
Irgendwie ist im Moment keins dabei was mir so richtig zusagt.  Hab da noch am ehesten  an ein  Antec HCP-850 Platinum  oder Dark Power Pro 10 850W gedacht. Obwohl die aktuellen HXi von  Corsair auch immer sehr gut bewertet wurden aber bei denen weiß ich nicht so recht.
Bin da echt überfragt bei der Maße an Netzteile die es aktuell gibt und ich möchte  schon wirklich was gutes haben.


PS: Muss jetzt auch nicht 850 Watt sein, weniger  sollte auch reichen hab nur moderat übertaktet


----------



## NuVirus (30. Dezember 2014)

Wenn nur moderat OC betrieben wird reicht das P10 750W oder sieht das wieder jemand anders 

Ab dem P10 850W wird es ja von Seasonic gefertigt und ist schlecht abgesichert und das P10 550-750W ja gut abgesichert von FSP.


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2014)

sedeko schrieb:


> Ich will mir evtl. eine zweite GTX 980 gönnen. Jetzt bin ich nur etwas unsicher mit meinem Netzteil, von der Leistung reicht es ja eigentlich. Mir macht nur das alter Sorge und zwar  ist  es jetzt schon fast 5 Jahre in Betrieb.  Meint ihr ich brauch jetzt unbedingt ein neues wenn ja welches?
> Irgendwie ist im Moment keins dabei was mir so richtig zusagt.  Hab da noch am ehesten  an ein  Antec HCP-850 Platinum  oder Dark Power Pro 10 850W gedacht. Obwohl die aktuellen HXi von  Corsair auch immer sehr gut bewertet wurden aber bei denen weiß ich nicht so recht.
> Bin da echt überfragt bei der Maße an Netzteile die es aktuell gibt und ich möchte  schon wirklich was gutes haben.
> 
> ...



Das 750er P10 reicht für dich aus.


----------



## Jolly91 (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich denke das passt hier gut rein.

Ich habe gestern meinen 8 Pin PCI-E Strang vom Seasonic X-750km³ mit einem guten Voltmeter, in Unigine Heaven gemessen, und hatte einen Ampere Strom von 2,6A pro Lize. Also 2,6A * 6 Lizen wären 15,6A * 12V = 187,2W. Wobei man auch mit 12,2V rechnen könnte und man auf 190,3W kommen würde. 12V genau werden wohl nicht ankommen. Im Idle habe ich den leider nicht gemessen, da ich davon ausgehe das es weit geringer sein müsste. 

Beim ATV12V (4x4pin) CPU Strang hatte ich 0,5A bis 0,6A gemessen. Das wären bei 4 Lizen 2,4A was bei 12,2V ca. 29,3W ergibt. Im Idle schwankte das von 0,2A bis 0,7A. Die restlichen Ampere müssten dann vom MB-Stecker kommen. 

Was mich zur Frage führt, wenn es bei Haswell-E nicht anders sein sollte, und die CPU Ihre primäre Leistung aus dem MB-Stecker zieht, warum hat man dann bei manchen Boards einen 4+4 Pin, und einen weiteren 4 Pin Anschluss für die CPU am Board (Marketing)? 

Vom Strom reichen 4+4 locker aus, von der Spannung denke ich nicht das die weiteren 4 (bzw. + 2 gelbe 12V) eine Verbesserung bringen würden.

Ich dachte eher die beiden ATX 12V Stecker benötigt man um die CPU primär mit Strom zu versorgen um den MB-Strang zu entlasten.


----------



## YAnnIFreaK (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: NT gut?*

Mal kurz so eine Frage?
Was habt ihr alle eigentlich gegen das Thermaltake Muinch 430W???
Es verrichtet einen Super Dienst, sieht geil aus, ist nicht super Laut, und ist auch noch Billig.
Ich habe schon mehrere gesehen die wegen dem Netzteil angeschnauzt wurden...
Was habt ihr gegen das arme kleine Ding?


----------



## Legacyy (2. Januar 2015)

Billigster Mist drin verbaut, hat keine Schutzschaltungen und ist ne Gefahr für den PC.


----------



## YAnnIFreaK (2. Januar 2015)

???Aber es heißt doch das es Schultzschaltungen gegen Over-Under Voltage ZU viel Strom und Kurzschlüsse hat??? Ist die Revision 2....


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Januar 2015)

Und OCP?! DAS ist schon fast wichtiger...

Und selbst wenns da ist, ist die Frage, obs auch auf +12V vorhanden ist...


----------



## Legacyy (2. Januar 2015)

Bei nem Siti PS224 bestimmt nicht auf 12V ^^


----------



## eXquisite (3. Januar 2015)

12 Volt Leitung ist nicht gesichert und die Kondensatoren sind unterste Schublade, ich meine 78mv Ripple auf 12 Volt? Geräte für !54! Euro -> SuperFlower HX 450, kommen nicht über 10! d.h. das Ding ist 7x schlechter.


----------



## Legacyy (3. Januar 2015)

Ich wurde eben gefragt, ob man das hier nutzen kann:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. Januar 2015)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Ich wurde eben gefragt, ob man das hier nutzen kann:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar kann man das so nutzen .. Fragt sich nur wie lange


----------



## -sori- (3. Januar 2015)

Mit einem Single-Rail und genug starken Adern dürfte das doch sogar möglich sein?!


----------



## TheSebi41 (3. Januar 2015)

wiso auch nicht 
Muss man erst mal so viele Verteiler haben


----------



## _chiller_ (3. Januar 2015)

Das wird vermutlich sogar funktionieren, denn es sind am Ende "nur" zwei 6Pin-Stromanschlüsse. Aber nachmachen sollte man das trotzdem nicht


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Januar 2015)

-sori- schrieb:


> Mit einem Single-Rail und genug starken Adern dürfte das doch sogar möglich sein?!



150W, laut Spec. Bei 12V -> *12,5A*

Da kann ich nur sagen:
happy burnin...

Schaut dann wie hier aus...


----------



## eXquisite (3. Januar 2015)

Also, es gibt ja immer noch recht viele ungeklärte Fragen zum E10. Ich würde bzw. möchte möglichst viele beantworten, habe aber aktuell keine Zeit zu den Geräten ein Review zu verfassen. Desweiteren müssen die Geräte auch genutzt werden.

Wenn jemand aber eine Frage zu sonst was hat, beantworte ich diese gerne da ich gerade nen haufen E10 Netzteile hier liegen habe. Übrigens - sind schöne Geräte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. Januar 2015)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Also, es gibt ja immer noch recht viele ungeklärte Fragen zum E10. Ich würde bzw. möchte möglichst viele beantworten, habe aber aktuell keine Zeit zu den Geräten ein Review zu verfassen. Desweiteren müssen die Geräte auch genutzt werden.
> 
> Wenn jemand aber eine Frage zu sonst was hat, beantworte ich diese gerne da ich gerade nen haufen E10 Netzteile hier liegen habe. Übrigens - sind schöne Geräte.
> 
> ...



Ich hab da schon die erste ^^

Wenn du keine Zeit hast die Reviews zu machen ... Was zum Teufel willst du dann mit 3 nagel Neuen Netzteilen


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2015)

Schick mir mal eins. Am Besten das 500er Modell.


----------



## eXquisite (3. Januar 2015)

2 Antec True Power austauschen welche in den Rechnern meiner Eltern werkeln sowie eines für meine Testbench.



> Wenn du keine Zeit hast die Reviews zu machen ... Was zum Teufel willst du dann mit 3 nagel Neuen Netzteilen


Vielleicht später, aktuell stehen erstmal zwei Kaveri Reviews sowie das HX750i an. Außerdem habe ich hier 6 neue Netzteile liegen.


----------



## poiu (4. Januar 2015)

Liest mal das überrascht mich zwar null aber da habt ihr es schwarz auf weiß

Warnung vor chinesischen Netzteilkabeln


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Januar 2015)

Haben wir hier etwa einen Konkurrenten für BeQuiet?


----------



## Philipus II (4. Januar 2015)

Für die nicht-Abonnenten hier ein kurzer Hinweis: In der am Mittwoch erscheinenden Ausgabe 02/2014 werden mal wieder Netzteile getestet. Diesmal trifft es acht Netzteile ab 700 Watt.


----------



## Threshold (5. Januar 2015)

Kannst du sagen welche das sind?


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du sagen welche das sind?



Geizhals.de: Produktvergleich


----------



## Threshold (5. Januar 2015)

Das nenne ich mal durchwachsen.


----------



## _chiller_ (5. Januar 2015)

Die meisten Netzteile haben sogar ordentlich abgeschnitten, das E10 und das V750SM wären als günstige Empfehlungen für Multi-GPU Systeme geeignet. Das Seasonic ist bekanntlich gut, aber teuer. Den EVGAs traue ich dank teilweise fehlender OCP nicht über den Weg. Ach ja, das Corsair ist Testsieger geworden, mehr spoiler ich aber nicht, sonst ist mir Philip böse


----------



## Threshold (5. Januar 2015)

Na es ist Testsieger geworden weils eben 1000 Watt bietet.
die teuren Boards gewinnen die Vergleiche auch immer gegen die preiswerten Boards weil die teuren eben mehr bieten.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (5. Januar 2015)

Könnte man ein Netzteil (Be Quiet Straight Power E5 400Watt) aus dem Jahr 2007 heute noch in einem Zweitrechner verwenden der nur ab

und zu mal läuft ? Das Netzteil war damals ca. 2 Jahre in Betrieb und liegt eigentlich seitdem im Schrank. Habe es vor einem halben Jahr mal 

eingebaut und es läuft noch einwandfrei. Besteht die Gefahr dass etwas passieren kann und wenn ja was ? Oder könnte ich das Netzteil noch 

verwenden ? Für den alten Rechner würde sich kein neues Netzteil mehr lohnen, wenn dann müsste er ganz weg, ist noch Hardware von 2005 

genau weiss ich s jetzt nicht da der Rechner bei einem Kumpel steht.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (5. Januar 2015)

Ja, sollte noch gehen

Ich würde es ehrlich gesagt aufmachen und nachschauen wie die Kondensatoren so aussehen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Januar 2015)

Bin gerad bisserl am googeln, wollt 'nen Bild zu Aishi Kondensatoren haben, find dann auch was. Und was ich dann gesehen hab, tut weh.

Ich poste den Link einfach mal rein...

Und ganz ehrlich:
Ich bin sprachlos, wie man sowas machen kann...


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (5. Januar 2015)

Naja also aufmachen wollte ich es jetzt nicht unbedingt, kommt mir ein bisschen gefährlich vor aber man sieht ein bisschen rein und

die Elkos sehen noch ganz normal aus. Könnte das Netzteil bei seinem Tod die Hardware beschädigen oder geht es dann einfach nicht mehr ?

Mir ist bis jetzt noch kein Netzteil kaputtgegangen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Januar 2015)

Naja, die E5 waren schon nicht soo toll. Das würd ich jetzt echt nicht unbedingt nutzen wollen...


Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Mir ist bis jetzt noch kein Netzteil kaputtgegangen.


Schön für dich, dass du dieser Ansicht bist. Das heißt aber nicht, dass sie korrekt ist. Denn auch ein Netzteil, dass schon ziemlich fertig ist, kann noch scheinbar funktionieren. Siehe Anhang...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Teil lief wohl noch 'ne Woche (oder zwei) vorher...

Ein weiteres Problem bei Geräten der E5 Serie ist, dass viele Elkos sehr schön versteckt sind...
Sprich du kannst alle nur dann begutachten, wenn du das Netzteil zerlegst und dabei auch noch die Kabel aus dem Weg räumst...
Ist durchaus einiges zu tun...


----------



## Philipus II (5. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na es ist Testsieger geworden weils eben 1000 Watt bietet.
> die teuren Boards gewinnen die Vergleiche auch immer gegen die preiswerten Boards weil die teuren eben mehr bieten.


Bei Netzteilen bieten die teuren Modelle sicher mehr Ausstattung, klar. In anderen Dispziplinen machen mehr Watt den Sieg allerdings weit schwerer, spontane Beispiele:
- Einbautiefe
- Lautstärke bei 80 und 100% Last (mehr Leistung, mehr Wärme bei Volllast bei gleichem Wirkungsgrad)
- Effizienztest bei 25 Watt (ja, der zählt ins Endergebnis)

Besonders da PCGH passend zu den Anforderungen der deutschen Käufer viel Wert auf Lautstärke legt, sind 1 KW eher schwieriger an die Spitze zu bringen.


----------



## Threshold (5. Januar 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Bin gerad bisserl am googeln, wollt 'nen Bild zu Aishi Kondensatoren haben, find dann auch was. Und was ich dann gesehen hab, tut weh.
> 
> Ich poste den Link einfach mal rein...
> 
> ...



Das ist ja wie ein Unfall. 
Eine schreckliche Sache aber weggucken kann ich nicht.


----------



## Teutonnen (5. Januar 2015)

Eigentlich wollte ich den tab angewidert wieder schliessen, aber dann kam mir dieser Thread hier in den Sinn - die Comedy wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten. 

HLTV.org - Forum


----------



## Threshold (5. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß nicht.  1200 Watt könnte auch eng werden.


----------



## Teutonnen (5. Januar 2015)

Sowas halt 


> Buy a 650W.750W gold+ PSU, corsair RM series is fine, also seasonic, rosewill, xfx all awesome PSU's.





> CORSAIR HX Series HX850 850W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply New 4th Gen CPU Certified Haswell Ready - Newegg.com


----------



## Threshold (5. Januar 2015)

Ja. Es gibt sie. Die Corsair RM Fans.
Die lesen auch nur die Reviews wo das RM gefeiert wird.


----------



## Teutonnen (5. Januar 2015)

Ich bin nicht ganz auf dem Laufenden... War es nicht das RM, dessen OTP vor dem Lüfter angesprungen ist?


----------



## -sori- (5. Januar 2015)

Doch, war afaik bei Techpowerup?


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Januar 2015)

Ja, war das RM und es war HardOCP, weil die in einem Luftstromleeren Raum getestet werden konnten...


----------



## Threshold (5. Januar 2015)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht ganz auf dem Laufenden... War es nicht das RM, dessen OTP vor dem Lüfter angesprungen ist?



Ja. war das RM 750.
HARDOCP - Corsair RM750 750W Power Supply - Corsair RM750 750W Power Supply Review

Allerdings fertigt Chicony nicht mehr. Alle RM Modelle kommen inzwischen von CWT.


----------



## poiu (6. Januar 2015)

So kann sagen SunMoon Software ist Müll, der Rotz funktioniert nur teilweise und nur unter 2k/XP





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AUßerdem


----------



## Teutonnen (6. Januar 2015)

Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass die Software nicht aus der gleichen Zeit stammt wie das Layout.


----------



## poiu (6. Januar 2015)

doch so 90er Jahre  

die Software ist unterirdisch,, ist so als hätte die jemand angefangen zu Programmieren und nach drei Wochen aufgehört.

 Geschockt bin ich noch von der Tüte, soll ich mir daraus nee zweite bauen oder gehen die teile so schnell kaputt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teutonnen (6. Januar 2015)

.... 7 Schmelzsicherungen? 

Dafuq?


----------



## poiu (6. Januar 2015)

8 einen in der Tüte vergessen

Irgendwie macht das nenn Komischen Eindruck auf mich


----------



## Teutonnen (6. Januar 2015)

Bau dein Netzteil in 350 einfachen Schritten?


----------



## poiu (6. Januar 2015)

Das sind bauteile zu der Sunmoon Teststation


----------



## Teutonnen (6. Januar 2015)

Die braucht doch auch Strom.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. Januar 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> Geschockt bin ich noch von der Tüte, soll ich mir daraus nee zweite bauen oder gehen die teile so schnell kaputt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon mal geguckt, ob die evtl fehlen ... das würde die unterirdische Funktion erklären


----------



## poiu (6. Januar 2015)

Die Sunmoon funktioniert  aber ich bin immer noch  etwas geschockt 

suche immer noch nach dem Made in UDSSR Stempel


----------



## Jarafi (6. Januar 2015)

Gebraucht Markt  ahoi 

Interessant was man so zum Testen bekommt, mach doch ein Retro Special!
Wenn dann in der ganzen Stadt der Strom ausgeht, weisst du das Es funktioniert


----------



## TheSebi41 (6. Januar 2015)

Mit den Kabeln haben sie´s in letzter zeit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Kerby- (7. Januar 2015)

Hab das Kabel auch schon ausgetauscht


----------



## FrozenPie (7. Januar 2015)

Seit heute sind neue Xilence Netzteile bei Geizhals gelistet und schon auf Lager bzw. verfügbar. Genauer gesagt die Xilence Performance C-Netzteile 
ich persönlich find die Daten auf dem Papier eher enttäuschend aber mehr kann man bei einem Preis zwischen 22€ und 32€ wohl nicht erwarten.


----------



## _chiller_ (7. Januar 2015)

Die Teile geistern schon seit ein paar Wochen durchs Netz, aber ein Testmuster konnte ich bisher leider noch nicht organisieren


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Januar 2015)

FYI: Schaut so aus als ob Corsair was beim RM 750/850 geändert hat und da jetzt die Plattform des 1000W Modells (ähnlich HXi Serie) nutzt...
Sprich: Man ist von Chikoney/HiPro zu CWT (zurück) gegangen...

Corsair RM - jonnyGURU Forums


----------



## eXquisite (8. Januar 2015)

Na super, wobei ich von dem HXi echt mehr als begeistert bin.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Januar 2015)

Ich nicht.
Schau dir mal die Lötarbeit der SMD Bauteile an. Die lässt durchaus noch z.T. sehr viel Raum für Verbesserungen...

Ist natürlich kein Crap, aber nach meinen Standards noch 'nen ganzes Stück von entfernt als 'Gut' bezeichnet werden zu dürfen...


----------



## eXquisite (8. Januar 2015)

Hab ich ein extra Review Sample bekommen? Bei mir ist alles aber wirklich alles perfekt und dementsprechend habe ich auch meinen Artikel verfasst.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (8. Januar 2015)

Ist dein Review schon draußen?


----------



## eXquisite (8. Januar 2015)

Nein, aber ich schreibe gerade dran. Ich hab gerade das Gerät hier liegen und guck nochmal alles durch aber ich habe lediglich eine "löchrige" Stelle, ansonsten ist alles sauber. 
Man hätte an den Kabeln zum Modularen PCB hin sauberer arbeiten können aber sonst habe ich da nichts zu meckern.


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2015)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Hab ich ein extra Review Sample bekommen?



Gut möglich dass Corsair extra noch mal geguckt hat dass alles super ist bevor sie es raus geschickt haben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Januar 2015)

Die Schwanken auch z.T.

Und es gibt da Bereiche, in denen man eher einige Unschönheiten sieht (Primärtochter und dieses Digitaltöchterchen, aber auch modular PCB)...

Und da schwankt es dann auch z.T. von etwas grenzwertig bis ganz OK...


----------



## poiu (8. Januar 2015)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Hab ich ein extra Review Sample bekommen? Bei mir ist alles aber wirklich alles perfekt und dementsprechend habe ich auch meinen Artikel verfasst.



Normalerweise packen die nur an die Chroma ob das teil auch geht

außer Thermaltake und Antec, da hab ich schon gesehen das kaputte angekommen sind


----------



## SimplyAlegend (8. Januar 2015)

Auf das HXi review bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Januar 2015)

Enermax Liqmax II, 1250W Titanium PSU, Patriot 960GB SSD & FUEL iON - CES 2015 - YouTube

Video zu 'nem neuen 1250W Enermax Gerät....

So von weitem könnt man unterstellen, dass das von CWT kommt. Und auch nichts nach Enermax Wunsch angepasst wurde, höchstens Lüfter und Lüfterkurve...


----------



## Birbus (13. Januar 2015)

Na meint ihr da kann ich noch ne 290x dranhängen ;D
Muss schon uralt sein hab ich noch gefunden ^^
Sieht aber eigentlich noch gut aus steht immerhin enermax drauf


----------



## Haxti (13. Januar 2015)

Ahahaha Nope [emoji1]
Aber die 2 fan-control fans find ich klasse


----------



## Icedaft (13. Januar 2015)

Für einen Office-PC aus Altteilen - O.K., eine R9 290 würde ich damit nicht betreiben wollen...


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Januar 2015)

12x26= 312W

Ich glaube nicht, Tim.

Aber warum willst du solch ein überaltetes Teil überhaupt in einen modernen Rechner stecken?!
Da sind Probleme oder ähnliches fast so sicher wie Amen in Kirche...


----------



## NuVirus (13. Januar 2015)

Ich hoffe das war nicht ernst gemeint bzw. höchstens nen Test^^


----------



## Birbus (13. Januar 2015)

War nur ein Witz ihr habt doch nicht geglaubt ich mein das ernst 
Hab es nur gefunden und fand es zu schade zum wegwerfen weil es noch gut aussieht, keine caps geplatzt nix und null staub muss kaum gelaufen sein


----------



## Sirthegoat (13. Januar 2015)

Was ist denn von dem Techsolo STP-650 zu halten, das Ding ist wohl aus dem Jahr 2007 /2008 und wurde einem Kollegen jetzt in einem Fachmarkt in den Rechner gesteckt nachdem das alte Netzteil abgeraucht ist, ich sehe jetzt schon ganz schwarz ohne das ich mir das Innenleben angesehen habe.


----------



## eXquisite (13. Januar 2015)

Das ist das Teil was damals bei Anandtech bei 50% Auslastung abgeraucht ist oder nicht?
Warte, ich such mal den Artikel:
Edit: 
Hier: AnandTech | 550W Roundup: Three PSUs at Different Prices
Die konnten bei 80% nicht mehr benchen weil das Teil einfach im Arsch war.
63mv Ripple bei 50% Auslastung? WTF... als Beispiel - das BQ E10 kommt bei 500 Watt bzw. der doppelten Auslastung nicht über 10mv.


----------



## Birbus (13. Januar 2015)

GENAU DAS hab ich hier auch noch liegen ich hab es sogar mal max belastet um zu testen. Ich sag mal so bei 319 Watt Belastung hat es aufgegeben und sich zum Glück ohne Hardware schaden abgeschaltet ^^ Leistet nicht mal die Hälfte von dem was draufsteht.....
Aber winziger sicherungs chip extrem billige caps das teil ist ein reiner China Böller ich wäre nicht so mutig meinen PC mit zu betreiben ^^
Der "Fachmarkt" war mal wieder auf abzocke und Gewinnmaximierung aus so kennt man das ja ^^
Falls wer noch eins will geb ichs gerne ab ;P


----------



## Sirthegoat (13. Januar 2015)

Kann man sowas aufgrund von Betrug wieder zurück geben lassen, ich mein der hat das Teil absichtlich nachdem das alte Netzteil abgeraucht ist zu einer GTX970 + 4770k gesteckt.


----------



## Birbus (13. Januar 2015)

Dann würde ich das seeehr schnell entfernen sonst ist der Rest vom PC auch bald abgeraucht. Am besten nicht mehr verwenden bis er ein ordentliches Netzteil in Richtung E10 hat das Risiko ist einfach zu groß und die ripple Werte quälen die hardware.
Ich glaube nicht das man wegen betrug da was machen kann der Verkäufer kann ja im Zweifel immer noch auf dumm tun und sagen "da steht aber 650 Watt drauf"


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (14. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr brauch man dazu glaube ich nicht mehr sagen 

Mehr Ampere auf den 3,3 & 5V Schienen als auf der 12V Schiene ... Ich glaube kaum das dies noch Zeitgemäß ist ...

Was hat er denn vor dem Tausch für ein Netzteil im Rechner gehabt, das sie ihm solch ein "Ding" in den Rechner stecken ???

Mal ganz davon abgesehen das die Leute im "Fachmarkt" eigentlich wissen sollten, dass es für heutige Systeme wichtig ist mehr Saft auf der 12V Schiene zu haben als auf den Minor Rails 

Krass, was einem heutzutage alles angedreht wird ...


----------



## Sirthegoat (14. Januar 2015)

Leider hab ich das System nicht zusammen gebaut, hat er mehr oder weniger komplett in dem "Fach"handel bauen lassen, das nächste System darf ich dann wieder bauen wie er jetzt schon gesagt hat. Die Sache ist total absurd. Die Teile wurden außer Prozessor weil er im Laden nicht vorhanden war alle dort eingekauft und zusammen gebaut, nach meinem Freund auch das Netzteil nur findet sich das auf der Rechnung von damals nicht wieder , allerdings würde ich ihm so einen Schinken niemals andrehen und er selbst sagt selbst das er keine Ahnung hat und niemals selbst irgendwas kaufen würde was meiner Meinung auch sehr schlüssig klingt sonst wäre er ja nicht in dem Laden gelandet.

Was davor für ein Netzteil drin war wird man wohl nicht mehr raus finden, der Ladenbesitzer streitet allerdings ab das alte Netzteil verkauft zu haben daher muss das neue auch bezahlt werden und wurde nicht umgetauscht. Soweit so gut, wenn man nicht auf seine Rechnungen schaut ist man eben selbst schuld. Es wird aber noch besser auf der neuen Rechnung finden sich neben den Kosten des Netzteils (35€ wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ) auch noch einige andere Dienstleistungen die aber nicht getrennt berechnet wurden, neben Säuberung des Gehäuses und Fehlerdiagnose was ich alles verstehen kann auch eine Mainboardreparatur, das Ding ist nicht (oder wenn überhaupt) grad mal ein Jahr alt und sollte doch wohl über die Garantie kostenlos gewechselt werden  der Endbetrag ist lächerlich hoch welchen ich allerdings hier nicht nennen möchte tut an sich ja auch wenig zur Sache aber ne gute Mittelklasse Grafikarte über die ich mich freuen würde gäbe es schon dafür , ich habe jetzt mal eine nette Email geschrieben ob sich nicht eine Lösung bzgl. des Netzteil findet und ob er mir die Rechnung mal etwas entschlüsseln könnte, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die in dem Laden das Board wirklich repariert und Kodensatoren ersetzt haben das macht doch kein Fachladen vom Dorf.

Als er mir heute am Telefon schon leicht murmelnd irgendwas von einem Techsolo erzählt hat gingen schon die Alarmglocken an, da kommen einem schöne Gedanken von alten LC-Power hoch..


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Januar 2015)

Hm, da wäre es ja fast ratsam, mal den Anwalt zu kontaktieren, bevor du weitere Dinge unternimmst...


Was für ein Rechner ist das denn original? Ein 'Markengerät' von HP, Dell und Co??


----------



## Sirthegoat (14. Januar 2015)

Naja so weit wollte ich erstmal nicht gehen aber man schauen wie sich die Sache weiter entwickelt, vielleicht ist der Fachhändler auch recht kulant man weiß ja nie.

Soweit ich das verstanden habe kann man bei dem Laden Teile kaufen die dann für einen Aufpreis zusammen geschraubt werden, also nix Marke.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2015)

Altes LC-Power war hier in der Stadt das Standard-NT bei allen PC-Shops. Ich hab den Kollegen dann immer gesagt sie sollen sich mindestens zwei Jahre Garantie vom Händler zusagen lassen, der wird schon sehen was er davon hat.


----------



## eXquisite (14. Januar 2015)

Das ist der Grund warum ich ab und an sogar den einen oder anderen Mediamarkt Rechner jemandem ans Herz lege, denn die sind zwar nicht die schnellsten und oftmals dämlich konfiguriert, dafür aber super verarbeitet und haben auch wirklich Markenkomponenten drin.


----------



## poiu (14. Januar 2015)

jo selsbt der Aldi PC ist zuverlässiger als mach Gurken & PC Store PC, ja solche shops gesehen, gibt hier immer noch einen bei mir, Rechts verkauft der Gemüse und Tür weiter PC Teile 

LC Powerr zählt da schon zu denn Top Marken die solche Händler anbieten und ich würde auch jedes GP3 diesem techsolo rotz vorziehen


----------



## _chiller_ (14. Januar 2015)

Techsolo und MS-Tech verkaufen auch meist identische Netzteile unter anderen Namen. Letztere dürfte man ja durch gewisse Reviews ganz gut kennen ^^


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. Januar 2015)

So brauche ne schnelle Antworte:

Brauche eine Alternative zu BQ! E10 500W, R290+Xeon, das E10 CM/Non CM ist ausverkaufen, das V550SM auch, das TPC nicht erhältlich.

Reicht das E10 400W? Falls, nein sollt ich das E10 600W nehmen ? Ich weiß OP für die Hardware aber ich würde gerne noch heute bestellen. (HWV)


----------



## NuVirus (14. Januar 2015)

Kannst das E10 600W schon nehmen gibst halt etwas Geld aus oder du bestellst bei 2 Händlern

Ideal wäre natürlich das P10 550W aber das ist dir wohl eh bekannt


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (14. Januar 2015)

Antec TruePower? 400W geht wohl, imo aber etwas knapp. Eher 600W.. oder woanders bestellen.^^


----------



## FrozenPie (14. Januar 2015)

Oder vielleicht auch das Antec Edge als Alternative?


----------



## NuVirus (14. Januar 2015)

Das er bei Hardwareversand kaufen willst hast aber schon gelesen oder 

Falls es nur bei HWV geht nimm das E10 600W CM oder besser P10 550W wie gesagt (aber atm nicht lieferbar bei HWV...^^)


----------



## FrozenPie (14. Januar 2015)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Das er bei Hardwareversand kaufen willst hast aber schon gelesen oder



Nope das hab ich tatsächlich überlesen 
Sorry war ein langer Schultag heute


----------



## eXquisite (14. Januar 2015)

Da das Dark Power Pro 10 auch nicht lieferbar ist würde ich mal was ganz absurdes vorschlagen: 
https://www.hardwareversand.de/400+...P14PE+80plus+Golden+King+Platinum+Pro.article
Abgesehen das ein passiver Überspannungsschutz fehlt spielt das Teil ganz weit oben mit.


----------



## ebastler (18. Januar 2015)

_*mein neues Review push*_

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rsair-cs550m-kleines-netzteil-ganz-gross.html

Ne, im Ernst, was sagt ihr dazu? 
Ich bin diesmal auch etwas mehr auf die Elektronik eingegangen, wie letztes Mal schon angedroht, nur hat das verfluchte schwarze PCB mir das Reverse Engineering fast unmöglich gemacht.

Ziemlich sauber gelötet, hatte von meinem ersten Great Wall Gerät erheblich schlimmeres befürchtet. Nur die Kondensatoren... 

Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich das erstmal wieder zusammenlöten (zum besseren Untersuchen der Platine musste ich die Kabel zwischen Kaltgerätebuchse und PCB abzwicken^^), dann meinem Dad in seinen PC bauen.
Es ist leiser, neuer und hochwertiger als sein aktueller Uralt-Schinken.

EDIT: Jetzt stimmt der Link


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. Januar 2015)

Scheinbar gibt es von dem Techsolo STP-650 verschiedene Versionen, bei meinem Freund wurde eins mit 2x 12 Volt Schienen verbaut bei der jede Schiene mit 18A abgesichtert ist. Irgendwie trau ich dem Ding aber nicht übern Weg, kennt jemand das Netzteil und kann mir sagen ob da auch wirklich zwei 12 Volt Schienen vorhanden sind bzw. bis zu wie viel Watt man die belasten kann?


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2015)

Das Teil ist 7-9 Jahre alt. Passive PFC.
Mein Tipp: Entsorgen.


----------



## FrozenPie (19. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Teil ist 7-9 Jahre alt. Passive PFC.
> Mein Tipp: Entsorgen.



Ich hab das Techsolo STP-650 hier (Dualrail-Variante) und das hat ne Active PFC, soweit ich das sehen kann (Jedenfalls sehe ich keinen Passiv-PFC Block ) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2015)

Hier ist sie passiv.
Im Test - techsolo STP-650 Black Mamba Netzteil


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. Januar 2015)

Das Black Mamba ist allerdings auch die Version mit Single Rail scheinbar wurde da nachträglich nochmal dran gearbeitet weil die Variante die ich hier vor mir habe hat angeblich zwei 12 Volt Schienen ob da auch was am PFC gemacht wurde kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2015)

Ich gehe mal davon aus dass ständig daran herumgeschlossert wurde aber alle Modelle haben die gleiche Bezeichnung.
Jetzt stellt sich die Frage wie alt ist das Teil was dein Freund hat?


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. Januar 2015)

Davon geh ich auch was, das Netzteil wurde vor einer Woche von einem "Fach"laden in den Pc gebaut nachdem das Gerät vorher ausgefallen ist, hab mal ein Bild von der Railverteilung angehängt.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2015)

Nur 430 Watt von 650 Watt für die 12 Volt Leitung?
Das ist aber mehr als nur mager. Das ist schon mal ein schlechtes Zeichen.
Und die 430 Watt sind praktisch nur die 2x 18 Ampere der beiden Leitungen zusammengerechnet.
Das ist mehr als suspekt.


----------



## Sirthegoat (20. Januar 2015)

Ja ich finde es auch ganz toll und hab mich schon drauf eingestellt das ich die Kiste spätestens in einem Jahr wegen einem Defekt hier stehen habe. Der Laden hat mir aber aus Kulanz angeboten kostenlos ein MS TECH 900 Watt Netzteil zu tauschen .


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (20. Januar 2015)

Dissi schrieb:


> Der Laden hat mir aber aus Kulanz angeboten kostenlos ein MS TECH 900 Watt Netzteil zu tauschen .



Alter ... Das iss doch nicht dein Ernst


----------



## poiu (20. Januar 2015)

hahaha  ein MS Tech 900 Wattebällchen


----------



## NuVirus (20. Januar 2015)

Sag einfach dir reicht auch ein E10 500W aus und den Rest zahlt ihr dazu oder ob er es zurück nimmt und nen Teil des Kaufpreises erstattet


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2015)

Dissi schrieb:


> Ja ich finde es auch ganz toll und hab mich schon drauf eingestellt das ich die Kiste spätestens in einem Jahr wegen einem Defekt hier stehen habe. Der Laden hat mir aber aus Kulanz angeboten kostenlos ein MS TECH 900 Watt Netzteil zu tauschen .



Sag denen dass sie ihren Schrott behalten sollen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (20. Januar 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> hahaha  ein MS Tech 900 Wattebällchen





Threshold schrieb:


> Sag denen dass sie ihren Schrott behalten sollen.





Hier kannst du dir ein Bild von dem Schinken machen


----------



## eXquisite (20. Januar 2015)

Geh zu denen hin, zeig denen das das hier ein 300W Gerät ist: http://content.hwigroup.net/images/products/xl/188792-3.jpg
Und das 950 sein sollen?!?: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/scree.../PCGHX-Promo-Review-MS-Tech-950W-010-pcgh.jpg
Dann zeigst du denen noch ein Aurum PT welches für 1KW gedacht ist: http://images.anandtech.com/galleries/3989/AURPT1200_14.JPG


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Januar 2015)

Dissi schrieb:


> Ja ich finde es auch ganz toll und hab mich schon drauf eingestellt das ich die Kiste spätestens in einem Jahr wegen einem Defekt hier stehen habe. Der Laden hat mir aber aus Kulanz angeboten kostenlos ein MS TECH 900 Watt Netzteil zu tauschen .


Warum gehst nicht  zu dem Laden hin, sagst denen, dass du das Geld für das Netzteil wieder haben möchtest oder es gegen ein gescheites Gerät getauscht haben möchtest, dass auch das schafft, was drauf steht und nicht völlig überlabelt ist...


eXquisite schrieb:


> Geh zu denen hin, zeig denen das das hier ein 300W Gerät ist: http://content.hwigroup.net/images/products/xl/188792-3.jpg
> Und das 950 sein sollen?!?: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/scree.../PCGHX-Promo-Review-MS-Tech-950W-010-pcgh.jpg
> Dann zeigst du denen noch ein Aurum PT welches für 1KW gedacht ist: http://images.anandtech.com/galleries/3989/AURPT1200_14.JPG


1000W FSP Epsilon, noch einer.

Aber der nicht gekühlte Brückengleichrichter ist schon Besorgniserregend. Sowas sieht man idR nur bei preiswerteren bzw eher schwachen Geräten (bis etwa 450W)...


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (21. Januar 2015)

Cooler Master G450M 450W ATX 2.31 (RS-450-AMAA-B1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wie ist das Netzteil so, abgesehen von Single Rail?


----------



## _chiller_ (21. Januar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Cooler Master G450M 450W ATX 2.31 (RS-450-AMAA-B1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Wie ist das Netzteil so, abgesehen von Single Rail?


Da hab ichs getestet:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...illig-vier-netzteile-bis-45-euro-im-test.html

Ist nen ordentliches Netzteil für die Preisklasse. Hat zwar keine tollen Caps und Lüfter, sonst ist es aber echt in Ordnung.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (21. Januar 2015)

Und wie würdest du es im Vergleich zum Be quiet SP7 450W und dem Super Flower HX 450 einordnen?


----------



## _chiller_ (21. Januar 2015)

Das S7 dürfte etwas leiser sein, hochwertigere Caps und einen besseren Lüfter haben. Dafür müsstest du auf die DC-DC Wandler verzichten und mit einer eingeschränkten Garantie leben. Das Super Flower ist nochmal eine ganze Ecke besser als das cooler Master, allerdings im Idle nicht "silent" (dafür unter Last nicht lauter als im Idle). DC-DC Wandler hat es auch, es ist bis locker 600 Watt ausgelegt (mit entsprechend lockeren Schutzschaltungen) und besitzt eine höhere Effizienz. Wenn du das Geld hast, hol dir das SF


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (21. Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank! 

Ich bleib bei meinem E10, aber gerade günstige Netzteile sind ja öfter gefragt als gute, da will ich dann auch keinen Mist erzählen.


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2015)

Das Super Flower ist technisch schon i.O. nur wird bei dem Ding der Lüfter mit hoher Sicherheit als erstes die Grätsche machen.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (21. Januar 2015)

Der Lüfter ist ja auch beim LC 9550 ein Knackpunkt, genau wie bei der Antec TruePower Reihe.

Ich hatte gestern ein Be quiet E5 in der Hand, das war noch echt leise, aber der Antec Netzteilprüfer hat Alarm geschlagen.^^


----------



## _chiller_ (21. Januar 2015)

Die Antecs haben aber einen guten Lüfter verbaut, zumindest das TP550C ist auch gar nicht so laut.


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Der Lüfter ist ja auch beim LC 9550 ein Knackpunkt



Irgendwo muss der günstige Preis ja herkommen.


----------



## poiu (21. Januar 2015)

der Lüfter ist ber ganz okay gewesen nicht super aber gibt schlimmere


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2015)

Gleitlager Lüfter eben.
Preiswert in der Herstellung. Leise wenn er neu ist. Verschleißt aber schnell -- besondern wenn die Umgebung warm ist.


----------



## ebastler (22. Januar 2015)

Gibt es grad eigentlich außer dem G550 PCGH und e10/p10 wirklich leise Netzteile am Markt ohne semipassiv-Kram? Ganz passiv ist mir irgendwie auch unheimlich, aber damit könnte ich mich anfreunden. Langsam drehenden Lüfter oben drauflegen und gut ist.


----------



## EdShawnMitchell (22. Januar 2015)

Ich habe hier auch mal eine frage.
Ich höre oft das mein Netzteil nicht so gut seien soll be quiet! PURE POWER L8 630W.

Was ist den daran schlechter als bei be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 10 | 500W???

Also das es nicht der ober Hit ist ist mir klar, aber schlecht?
Läuft eigentlich ganz Gut und Leise.

Mfg

Ed


----------



## L-Patrick (22. Januar 2015)

Es ist für eine Grafikkarte überdimensioniert und zwei packt es aufgrund der Technik (meist) nicht. Dazu kommt ne relativ bescheidene Railverteilung

Von Seiten der Technik kommt eine alte Gruppenregulierte Basis zum Einsatz. Die Gruppenregulierung ist auch der Grund, warum es als technisch schlecht bezeichnet wird. Denn die hat vorallem in der Wattklasse eigentlich nichts mehr verloren
So schießt bei Crossload (also z.B. 2 Grafikkarten) einfach mal die Spannung auf der 5V Schiene in die Höhe, was entweder zum vorzeitigen abschalten des Netzteils führt und/oder zum schnellen versagen von HDD und Co.

Das 500er E10 hat ne deutlich bessere Railverteilung, DC-DC an Bord und wäre als größere Variante sogar für 2 Grafikkarten nutzbar. Oder kurzum: Es ist um Jahre aktueller als das L8. Und damit meine ich nicht nur die 3 Jahre, die es später raus gekommen ist


----------



## ebastler (22. Januar 2015)

Hat das große l8 eigentlich die selbe Plattform wie das e9?
Mein e9 verletzt ab ca. 400W Last die ATX Norm auf 5V. Schrecklich.

Werde wohl bald auf ein E10 oder P10/11 umsteigen


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. Januar 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendeinen Grund warum Netzteile die technisch absolut über der Preisklasse spielen es nicht hinbekommen einen leisen Lüfter in einer neueren Revision zu verbauen, ich meine wenn man als Beispiel das Antec True Power nimmt sind die Kühler ja ausreichend dimensioniert, kann ja nicht sein das die Entwickler so blind sind und es nicht sehen das einer ihrerer Netzteil oft empfohlen wird. So viel kann ein gescheiter Fan wohl doch auch nicht kosten das dann kein Profit mehr rausspringen würde..


----------



## EdShawnMitchell (22. Januar 2015)

L-Patrick schrieb:


> Es ist für eine Grafikkarte überdimensioniert und zwei packt es aufgrund der Technik (meist) nicht. Dazu kommt ne relativ bescheidene Railverteilung
> 
> Von Seiten der Technik kommt eine alte Gruppenregulierte Basis zum Einsatz. Die Gruppenregulierung ist auch der Grund, warum es als technisch schlecht bezeichnet wird. Denn die hat vorallem in der Wattklasse eigentlich nichts mehr verloren
> So schießt bei Crossload (also z.B. 2 Grafikkarten) einfach mal die Spannung auf der 5V Schiene in die Höhe, was entweder zum vorzeitigen abschalten des Netzteils führt und/oder zum schnellen versagen von HDD und Co.
> ...



Also noch ist es ja Neu aber wenn es den Geis aufgeben wird mal.
Folgt ein DARK POWER PRO 10 oder STRAIGHT POWER 10 

Danke für die ausführliche Aufklärung.

Mfg

Ed


----------



## NuVirus (22. Januar 2015)

Nach ca. 5 Jahren solltest du über einen Austausch nachdenken da es mit dem Alter bei Netzteilen immer schlechter wird. 
Bis dahin sind die aktuell empfohlenen Netzteile wohl auch durch neuere Modelle ersetzt worden also einfach hier im Forum nachfragen.


----------



## WaldemarE (22. Januar 2015)

Reicht eigentlich ein DPP 550W für 2 GTX780?


----------



## Threshold (22. Januar 2015)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Reicht eigentlich ein DPP 550W für 2 GTX780?



Reicht aus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Januar 2015)

Was nettes auf der Röhre gefunden....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmzPqAuHBcg


----------



## Icedaft (22. Januar 2015)

550W für 16,45€? Chapeau!


----------



## poiu (22. Januar 2015)

oh ist teurer geworden gab es Online für 13,90€ hab ich vorort für 17,90 oder so gekauft 


Computer Shop Faber-Datentechnik.de - GEH ZB Netzteil 500Watt ATX SL500 12cm 2593


----------



## _chiller_ (22. Januar 2015)

Naja ein Kabelbrand wie beim Corsair AX1200 wars ja nun nicht, dazu hat das Inter-Tech einfach zu wenig Power ^^ Aber das machts ja nicht besser...


----------



## poiu (22. Januar 2015)

ich hab ja nur die 5V Leitung kurzgeschlossen und dann auch das Stromkabel gezogen, hat schon genug gestunken.

Aber das ist jetzt ja ei nMultirail, müssen wir alle streben


----------



## Threshold (22. Januar 2015)

Multirail ist doch für den Eimer.


----------



## poiu (23. Januar 2015)

neues Slogan


*Multi Rail Brennt auch *


----------



## _chiller_ (23. Januar 2015)

Ist das Inter-Tech wirklich Multi-Rail? Schau mal unter die Platine, ist bestimmt Single-Rail. Wenn du eine Rail vom Aufkleber des Netzteils klaust und dann die maximale Leistung auf 12 volt entsprechend anpasst, kommst du mit Sicherheit bei den realen 250-300W Leistung raus die das Netzteil wirklich bietet


----------



## poiu (23. Januar 2015)

250-300W sieht man auch am Wirkungsgrad verlauf, müsste  dual rail sein, müsste mir die rückseite ansehen auf dem PCB stnd v1 &v2


----------



## Philipus II (23. Januar 2015)

Aber ohne OCP, fürchte ich. Also effektiv Single Rail.


----------



## poiu (23. Januar 2015)

jo das ist sowieso psuedo nt


----------



## _chiller_ (23. Januar 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> 250-300W sieht man auch am Wirkungsgrad verlauf, müsste  dual rail sein, müsste mir die rückseite ansehen auf dem PCB stnd v1 &v2


Oben drauf steht das immer, unten drunter ist dann plötzlich alles zusammen gelötet ^^ Zudem das was Philip sagt.


----------



## poiu (23. Januar 2015)

ja sind halt details die nicht unwichtig sind, man könnte auch sagen ein sehr durchdachtes produkt hahahahaha

PS

nochmal nachgesehen zwei Raisl vorbereitet aber nur 12V1 auch angelötete Kabel


----------



## poiu (24. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mCmLAtHcpdY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



soso das ist der Typ der mal auf NEtzteil Tüv machen wollte und in den nersten zwei min erzählt das er keinen Plan von Netzteilen hat Oo 

wie lange testen die da netzteile schon


----------



## RobiKenobi (24. Januar 2015)

Wie geil ist das denn ?

*"Corsair entlarvt Hardware-Tester" *

sehe ich das richtig, dass das Video 1 Stunde lang ist und er erst mal 10 Minuten erklärt das er überhaupt keine Ahnung 



> wie lange testen die da netzteile schon



"testen" ^^

Da kann man wieder mal sehen das 95% der Netzteil-Test (insbesondere in den US Medien) einfach nur Propaganda Müll ist. 

Am Ende bleibt 1 Stunde Gelaber wie super toll dieses NT ist.  Das ist kein Test, das ist ne "Corsair Werbeanzeige".

Im übrigen sind die 88,8% bei 100% bei 230V alles andere als gut. geht man mal von der doch recht hohen Ungenauigkeit der Sunmoon aus und dann noch auf 115V, dann  ist man da Ruck Zuck auch unter 87% und damit unter Gold Level.

Geil is auch das er die Ripple nur auf 12V misst und dann davon schwärmt wie toll das ist.... Und wie sieht die Ripple auf den anderen Spanungen aus?
Die 12V ist bei fast alle NTs mittlerweile gut, da ein schlechtes zu finden ist bald echt ne Kunst.


----------



## poiu (24. Januar 2015)

ja das ist mir auch aufghefallen, selbst wenn wir annehmen das die sunmoon ungenauer ist, sind 88% @230V nicht gut


das Scope was der da hat ist ja auch eher ein Würfeln als messen   ok ich hab hier aktuell gar keines aber da kauf ich mir lieber ei nrichtiges und warte^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Januar 2015)

RobiKenobi schrieb:


> Geil is auch das er die Ripple nur auf 12V misst und dann davon schwärmt wie toll das ist.... Und wie sieht die Ripple auf den anderen Spanungen aus?


Eigentlich eher ziemlich schlecht, das RM 1000 ist schon sehr nahe an dem spezifizierten, auch auf +12V (91mV, 3,3V bei 48mV @ 100%):
Corsair RM Series 1000 W Review | techPowerUp

650W ist besser, aber 3,3V auch eher hoch:
Corsair RM Series 650 W Review | techPowerUp

750W und 850W:
Corsair RM Series 750 W Review | techPowerUp
Corsair RM Series 850 W Review | techPowerUp


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab aufgehört zu gucken als ich zum Anfang seine Sponsoren gesehen habe.


----------



## Philipus II (25. Januar 2015)

Gnaz ehrlich: Allein wegen des Kabelgewühls würde ich dem Test nicht trauen. Ich habe rund 100 Netzteile an der Chroma getestet - sauberes Anschließen ist zwingend erforderlich, um brauchbare Werte zu erhalten. Bei dynamischen Lasten würde ich auch nicht ausschließen, dass da Störsignale überstragen werden, aber sowas macht der ja wohl eh nicht.


----------



## poiu (25. Januar 2015)

WIeso der hat die Kabel so verdreht das ist bestimmt Absicht  " verdrillt"


----------



## Keinem (25. Januar 2015)

N'Abend,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob ihr ein PicoPSU empfehlen könnt (wenn überhaupt  )  .

Wie findet ihr zum Beispiel das ? Wie sieht es überhaupt bei der Effiziens bei den Dingern aus  ?

Das Problem ist, dass ich nur sehr wenig Platz zur Verfügung habe  .


----------



## Hibble (25. Januar 2015)

Die sind ganz ok, wenn du keine zu anspruchsvolle Hardware versorgen möchtest. Von der Effizienz sind die aber nicht wirklich besser als derzeitige 80Plus Gold Netzteile.


----------



## Keinem (25. Januar 2015)

Hibble schrieb:


> Die sind ganz ok, wenn du keine zu anspruchsvolle Hardware versorgen möchtest. Von der Effizienz sind die aber nicht wirklich besser als derzeitige 80Plus Gold Netzteile.



Aber in dem Leistungsbereich wird es keine wirklich bessere Effizienz geben, oder  ?


----------



## Olstyle (25. Januar 2015)

Gibt es auch nicht. Was die Picos aus macht ist halt die Auslegung auf deutlich weniger Leistung als bei den ATX-Modellen. Ein 300W Pico zu kaufen würde z.B. keinen Sinn machen. Das 160er ist schon am oberen Ende.


----------



## Keinem (25. Januar 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gibt es auch nicht. Was die Picos aus macht ist halt die Auslegung auf deutlich weniger Leistung als bei den ATX-Modellen. Ein 300W Pico zu kaufen würde z.B. keinen Sinn machen. Das 160er ist schon am oberen Ende.



Alles klar  . Ich hatte jetzt keine ALternative gesehen, wollte es dennoch nicht versäumen, noch einmal nachzuhaken  .

Dann kann ich ja beruhigt zugreifen.

Ach, wenn wir gerade bei beruhigt sind  : Schutzschaltungen haben die Teile überhaupt nicht, gell?


----------



## Olstyle (25. Januar 2015)

Die Schutzschaltungen muss das dazugehörige AC/DC Netzteil haben. Das Pico ist nichts weiter als ein DC/DC Wandler.


----------



## Philipus II (26. Januar 2015)

Das stimmt so nicht. OPP kann sinnvollerweise nur im externen Netzteil stecken, klar. UVP, OVP und SCP sollten aber alle Spannungen überwachen und sind gemäß ATX-Spec verpflichtend. Auch OPP könnte man aber problemlos zusätzlich auch auf dem Pico integrieren.


----------



## ebastler (26. Januar 2015)

Dann wird das Pico aber erheblich größer, weil irgendwo 3 Shunts und ein DIP-16 oder SOT-16 Käfer hinmüssen...


----------



## Philipus II (26. Januar 2015)

OVP, UVP und SCP sind erstaunlich oft sogar drauf. ich hab nur zwei "Picos" anderer Marken im Detail unter die Lupe genommen, beide mit 12-Volt-Eingang. Beide hatten OVP, UVP und SCP auf +3,3 und +5V.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Januar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Dann wird das Pico aber erheblich größer, weil irgendwo 3 Shunts und ein DIP-16 oder SOT-16 Käfer hinmüssen...



Nö, dazu kann man auch Spulen missbrauchen, siehst ja auch z.T. diese Stabkernspulen...


----------



## jumpel (27. Januar 2015)

sorry, falls ich hier falsch bin. Ich habe neulich einen Tread zu Netzteilen angelesen, darin gings unter anderem ab wann man welchseln sollte, welche NTs zur Königsklasse gehören, welche noch zu gebrauchen und welche für die Tonne sind. Aufgelistet waren sie nach Herstellern.
Dieen Thread find ich nicht mehr und wollte fragen ob jemand weis was ich meine und mir den Link geben könnte.
Danke im voraus!


----------



## eXquisite (27. Januar 2015)

Meinst du meinen Thread? Den findest du in meiner Signatur.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2015)

Hast du den Thread denn schon mal aktualisiert?
Da war ja noch das Cougar Netzteil in Gruppe 2 wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## jumpel (28. Januar 2015)

jo, genau das wars, danke schön.
Dann mach ich mich mal fit für meinen Rechner-Zusammenstellungsthread im Feb/März ;]


----------



## Legacyy (30. Januar 2015)

OH MEIN GOTT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (30. Januar 2015)

Na Hauptsache, Du hast ihn von dem Vorhaben abgebracht....


----------



## poiu (30. Januar 2015)

Ich werde dem Netzteil wohl eine Negative Wertung geben, hab einfach die sorge das es nicht genügend Anschlüsse bietet 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die beiliegenden Kabel alleine wiegen 2,45kg


----------



## Legacyy (30. Januar 2015)

Ich habe es versucht.. aber ob er darauf hört


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> Ich werde dem Netzteil wohl eine Negative Wertung geben, hab einfach die sorge das es nicht genügend Anschlüsse bietet



Gibt es auch eine KM freie Version?


----------



## poiu (30. Januar 2015)

ja klar

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/61/Seekabel.jpg/1280px-Seekabel.jpg


----------



## Icedaft (30. Januar 2015)

Das sieht fast so aus wie das Kabel, mit dem ich früher meine Anlage im Auto versorgt habe....


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2015)

Mit dem Netzteil kannst du dein Auto überbrücken.


----------



## poiu (30. Januar 2015)

gestern gesehen was so geht, 500W übern ATX No Problem


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2015)

700 Watt über den Floppy Stecker.


----------



## poiu (30. Januar 2015)

das Kabel wurde grade mal 40°C heißt


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2015)

Der Kunststoff schmilzt erst bei 110°. Geht also noch.


----------



## poiu (30. Januar 2015)

also ich hab hier bei 650W NT heißere Kabel am PC gehabt, ATX kabel wurde so heiß das ich es nicht abziehen konnte


----------



## RobiKenobi (30. Januar 2015)

Ja man soll nicht glauben wie viel man an Power über so einen Stecker jagen kann ohne das auch nur das geringste passiert.

Ich denke da gerade an das gejammer wegen der 295X2 mit billigen 250 Watt auf einem 8 Pol PCIe Stecker..... Absoluter Quatsch.

Apropos Stecker. Manchmal weiss man überhaupt nicht mehr wohin mit den ganzen Steckern ......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (30. Januar 2015)

ich sag nur 2,5kg an Kabeln


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2015)

Schade. Keine Flachbandkabel.


----------



## RobiKenobi (30. Januar 2015)

Für alle Interessierten ich hab hier noch ein anderes Bildchen, das beim Test des Superflower Leadex 2000 zustande gekommen ist .....

IMG_20150129_163725Large.jpg hosted at TweakPC.de - Image Host - TweakPC Hardware Forum


----------



## poiu (30. Januar 2015)

ich find das imme rnoch einfach  und Crazy!


----------



## Icedaft (30. Januar 2015)

Wer soll sich als "normaler" User so was kaufen? 1.600W >-)


----------



## RobiKenobi (30. Januar 2015)

1600 das was poiu ist doch lachhaft  Ich bietet 2000 !


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2015)

Mein Staubsauger reißt auch viel. Ob da ein Inter Tech Netzteil drin ist?


----------



## Icedaft (30. Januar 2015)

Na toll, jetzt wo ich den ganzen Kram fürs Auto verkauft habe, da hätte ich jetzt schön fürs Computerzimmer eine Vollaktivanlage mit bauen können... X-)


----------



## poiu (30. Januar 2015)

Supi jetzt hast du verraten das ich nur das mit 133A auf der 12V hab menno 

1600W das reicht doch grade für einen AM1 

2000W das perverse ist das teil läst nee Chroma abkacken, die hat einfach nciht genügend POWER


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> 2000W das perverse ist das teil läst nee Chroma abkacken, die hat einfach nciht genügend POWER



Kauf dir endlich mal eine brauchbare Laststation.


----------



## poiu (30. Januar 2015)

da brennt aber wahrscheinlich aber meine verkabelung, hatte ich schonmal einmal reicht


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2015)

Es geht nichts über Drehstrom.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Januar 2015)

RobiKenobi schrieb:


> Ich denke da gerade an das gejammer wegen der 295X2 mit billigen 250 Watt auf einem 8 Pol PCIe Stecker..... Absoluter Quatsch.


250W sind ja auch nicht das Problem, 500W sind es


----------



## poiu (31. Januar 2015)

500W über zwei kabel sind kein Problem wieso sollten 500W über 3 oder 4 Kabel sein


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Januar 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> 500W über zwei kabel sind kein Problem wieso sollten 500W über 3 oder 4 Kabel sein


Richtig, aber 500W über ein Kabel ist das Problem


----------



## RobiKenobi (31. Januar 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 250W sind ja auch nicht das Problem, 500W sind es




Es sind 500 Watt über 2x8 Pol, da kannst du auch 1000 drüber schicken. 

und kein normaler Mensch zieht 1000 Watt mit einer 295X2. die meisten werden nicht mal 600 schaffen.

und wie gesagt 500 Watt gingen hier mal locker über einen ATX Stecker.


----------



## Philipus II (1. Februar 2015)

Das Problem sind tendeziell eher die Anewender, die die 295x2 über ein Kabel mit zwei 8-Pin versorgen wollen und dann übertakten. "Weil das schicker ausschaut"


----------



## Multithread (1. Februar 2015)

Dann ist denen aber nicht mehr zu Helfen, der 295X2 liegt ja sogar ein Handbuch bezüglich Netzteilen und anschlüssen bei
Klar kann man jetzt argumentieren: Wer liest denn ein Handbuch?

Nun, Ich zb.


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2015)

Das ist eben der Nachteil dass die Netzteile diese Y-Kabel bei PCIe haben.
2x 6+2 Pin an einem Strang. 
Keiner würde auf die Idee kommen mit dem Kabel zwei Grafikkarten anzuschließen.
Die User müssen endlich begreifen dass eine Grafikkarte wie die R9 295 X2 ebenfalls zwei Grafikkarten ist und entsprechend so behandelt werden muss.


----------



## DARPA (1. Februar 2015)

Das beQuiet P10 gilt ja allgemein als hochwertige und sehr leise Plattform. 

Seit ich meinen Rechner auf silent optimiert habe, fehlt mir aber nun ein kontinuierliches Fiepen auf. Klingt nach meinem Verständnis nach elektrischen Geräuschen (also kein Lüftergeräusch).
Das Geräusch ist ansisch leise und dezent (fällt also nur auf, wenn es sonst ruhig im Raum ist), aber es ist in einem hohen Frequenzbereich. Und das macht einen bekloppt. Einmal wahrgenommen konzentriert man sich ständig drauf.

Macht keinen Unterschied, ob das NT an einer Verteilerleiste oder direkt an der Dose hängt. 

Ist es normal, das solche Geräusche so wahrnehmbar sind? Kann man etwas dagegen unternehmen? Würde sich ein Austausch lohnen?


----------



## FrozenPie (1. Februar 2015)

Das ist Spulenfiepen. Kommt's vom NT oder der GPU?


----------



## DARPA (1. Februar 2015)

Hab stark das NT in Verdacht. Tritt bereits im Idle auf.


----------



## Philipus II (1. Februar 2015)

Welches P10 ist es genau?


----------



## DARPA (2. Februar 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Welches P10 ist es genau?


550 W


----------



## Philipus II (2. Februar 2015)

Die fiepen eigentlich nicht. Wenn es wirklich das Netzteil ist, würde ich den Support benachrichtigen.


----------



## ebastler (2. Februar 2015)

Ich falte gerade mit 340W primärseitiger Last, und die 5V meines E9 480W gurken auf konstanten 5.22V rum.

Was ist davon zu halten? Noch ist es ja in den ATX Specs, aber wie schaut es mit meiner HDD aus? Hab da eine schöne, fast neue WD Purple 2TB dran, die möchte ich ungern jetzt schon himmeln...
24/7 5.22V zu viel oder unbedenklich?


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2015)

Woher hast du die Daten?
Und wenn alles innerhalb der Spezifikationen ist, dann ist auch alles in Ordnung. Sonst gäbe es die Grenzwerte ja nicht.


----------



## ebastler (2. Februar 2015)

Energiekostenmessgerät primär, Fluke 177 an einen SATA Stecker gehalten 
Das NT wird trotzdem in Bälde ersetzt. Bei 450W (primär) bin ich aus den ATX Normen draußen auf 5V...


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2015)

Solange du innerhalb der Spezifikationen bist, ist alles bestens. Da musst du dir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## ebastler (2. Februar 2015)

Wie gesagt, ab 450W primärseitig bin ich außerhalb der Spezifikationen. Reproduzierbar.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2015)

Dann weißt du ja was anliegt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Februar 2015)

Häng doch einfach mal 'nen paar Lasten an die +5V, dann sollte sich alles geben.

Ansonsten: 
Ist das eine HDD, die noch +5V braucht oder eine +12V Only HDD?


----------



## ebastler (2. Februar 2015)

HDD braucht 0,6A auf 5V und 0.45A auf 12V (laut Typenschild, nicht gemessen).
Dazu noch ne 840pro.

Die HDD läuft die meiste Zeit nicht, schaltet sich nach 5min Inaktivität ab (daher auch die geringe Last auf 5V, beim Folding läuft nur die SSD).
Mein Handy zum Laden an USB? 
Auch 0.5A mehr auf der 5V Schiene^^


----------



## -br8g4m3r- (3. Februar 2015)

moin
Suche ein passendes Netzteil (~600W) und tendiere grad zum Dark Power Pro 10 mit 650W. 
Das Netzteil soll in erster Linie nicht hörbar sein. Gibt es da noch leisere Netzteile als das p10?


----------



## NuVirus (3. Februar 2015)

Was willst damit betreiben? 
Ich würde das P10 550W nehmen das ist noch etwas leiser als das 650W und leistet praktisch das gleiche?


----------



## -br8g4m3r- (3. Februar 2015)

übertakten i5 + HD 7970, 8 Lüfter, pumpe, und der Rest fällt wohl nicht so ins Gewicht.
Wenn man von der max Last ausgeht, komm ich dann schon so Richtung 600W, was für das 550W-Modell noch kein Problem darstellen würde, aber vll kommt ja noch was neues..


----------



## NuVirus (3. Februar 2015)

Da reicht das 550W vollkommen aus.


----------



## -br8g4m3r- (3. Februar 2015)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Da reicht das 550W vollkommen aus.



ok,  aber mir ging es primär um die Lautstärke. Ist da der "Silent-Wings" nicht zu schlagen?


----------



## NuVirus (3. Februar 2015)

Das 650W ist sogar lauter und unter Last ist das P10 550W auch extrem leise - leiser ist nur Passiv was ich aber nicht empfehlen würde aufgrund der Temperaturen.


----------



## eXquisite (3. Februar 2015)

> übertakten i5 + HD 7970, 8 Lüfter, pumpe, und der Rest fällt wohl nicht so ins Gewicht.


Hättest du zwei Tahiti Chips hätte ich 550 Watt genommen. 8 Lüfter sind übrigens keine 4 Watt. Bei dir reicht z.B. ein Antec TP-450C mehr als aus.


----------



## -br8g4m3r- (3. Februar 2015)

passiv oder semi-passiv würde ich auch nicht nehmen wollen. Da sind mir die guten temps wieder wichtiger^^ 
Danke


----------



## NuVirus (3. Februar 2015)

Das E10 500W würde auch vollkommen ausreichend und leise sein.
Das P10 550W ist halt nochmal etwas besser. 

Mit dem P10 550W kannst auch 2 7970 oä betreiben.


----------



## eXquisite (3. Februar 2015)

> Das E10 500W würde auch vollkommen ausreichend und leise sein.
> Das P10 550W ist halt nochmal etwas besser.


Besser nicht, einfach nur anders. Das E10 ist präziser aufgrund der Topologie mit den beiden Chips, aber eben nur bis zu einer gewissen Gesamtleistung - PowerZone eben. Ab ca. 700 Watt können die Chips aber auch nicht mehr viel retten und da Punktet das P10 welches von Anfang an Grundsolide und vernünftige Werte bietet und diese dauerhaft hält.


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Februar 2015)

-br8g4m3r- schrieb:


> übertakten i5 + HD 7970, 8 Lüfter, pumpe, und der Rest fällt wohl nicht so ins Gewicht.
> Wenn man von der max Last ausgeht, komm ich dann schon so Richtung 600W, was für das 550W-Modell noch kein Problem darstellen würde, aber vll kommt ja noch was neues..


Wo? Im normalen Spielebetrieb als max. Last gesehen, oder im all zu fernen Prime-Furemark-Szenario gemeint?

Weil nen i7@4,5GHz + HD7970GHz + Pumpe + 14Lüfter + Z77Brett + 8GB RAM + SSD und HDD schluckte im Mittel nur 380W aus der Dose (NT war ein Corsair TX850M)


----------



## ebastler (3. Februar 2015)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Hättest du zwei Tahiti Chips hätte ich 550 Watt genommen. 8 Lüfter sind übrigens keine 4 Watt. Bei dir reicht z.B. ein Antec TP-450C mehr als aus.



Tahiti braucht jetzt nicht wirklich weniger Strom als Hawaii, und bei Hawaii mit OC finde ich 450W zu knapp.


----------



## eXquisite (3. Februar 2015)

Ich kam mit FX 8350 und HD 7950 nie über 350 Watt und die Karte lief bei 1100 Mhz.


----------



## Keinem (3. Februar 2015)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Ich kam mit FX 8350 und HD 7950 nie über 350 Watt und die Karte lief bei 1100 Mhz.


Im Idle? -Scherz  .

Beim daddlen oder Prime-Furmark-Kombination?


----------



## ebastler (3. Februar 2015)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Ich kam mit FX 8350 und HD 7950 nie über 350 Watt und die Karte lief bei 1100 Mhz.


Ich falte gerade mit 340W, und habe in BF4 mit Framelimiter 350W.

Sleeping Dogs heizt die GPU nochmal erheblich mehr, hab nur leider nnie gemessen. Aber 400W krieg ich da sicher hin. Moderates OC unter Luft.


----------



## eXquisite (3. Februar 2015)

> Aber 400W krieg ich da sicher hin. Moderates OC unter Luft.


Das glaub ich dir, das ist bei meiner R9 290 zumindest kein Problem 



> Beim daddlen oder Prime-Furmark-Kombination?


Daddeln, damals noch BF3.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Februar 2015)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Ich kam mit FX 8350 und HD 7950 nie über 350 Watt und die Karte lief bei 1100 Mhz.


Ohne Spannungserhöhung gehts ja auch. Bzw mit 1,17V Core.

Die 7970 GHZ liefen auf 1,25V und brauchen 'nen ganzes Stück mehr!
Schau dir mal meine letzten NT Reviews an, was ich da aus einer GraKa mit einem FX8350 raus geholt hab. Fast 500W waren drin...


----------



## ebastler (3. Februar 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ohne Spannungserhöhung gehts ja auch. Bzw mit 1,17V Core.
> 
> Die 7970 GHZ liefen auf 1,25V und brauchen 'nen ganzes Stück mehr!
> Schau dir mal meine letzten NT Reviews an, was ich da aus einer GraKa mit einem FX8350 raus geholt hab. Fast 500W waren drin...


Mit Prime + Furmark geht noch viel mehr, 600W aus 4670K und 290X.

Aber auch ingame sind 400W kein Problem.


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2015)

Auch über 700 Watt sind kein Problem. Alles schon geschafft. Aber die allerallermeisten kommen nie in den Bereich von 700 Watt für ein Single GPU System.
Daher sollte man nicht immer gänzlich das Maximum irgendwo lesen sondern immer den Einzelfall betrachten um den es geht.


----------



## _chiller_ (4. Februar 2015)

Zumal 700 Watt mit nur einer Grafikkarte nicht mehr leise unter Luft zu kühlen sind. Ich experimentiere auch grade mit meiner GTX 480 rum, mit einem anderen Prozessor werd ich wohl auf ca. 700-750W kommen


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Februar 2015)

HARDOCP - LEPA MX F1 600W Power Supply - LEPA MX F1 600W Power Supply Review

Lepa F1, 600W in der non aPFC Ausführung.
Das ganze kann man nur mit dem folgenden zusammenfassen:

Ohne Worte.
Sprachlos...


----------



## Icedaft (4. Februar 2015)

Was will man erwarten? 600W für 37,66€? LEPA MX-F1 600W ATX 2.3 (N600-SB-EU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## poiu (4. Februar 2015)

Einfach Verrückt das Netzteil schaut mal auf die Chroma da liegen 200A @12 Volt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QutBWh4YFhc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Februar 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Was will man erwarten? 600W für 37,66€? LEPA MX-F1 600W ATX 2.3 (N600-SB-EU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Naja, das ist schon 'ne bessere Version als das, was da getestet wurde...
Zeigt aber, was man momentan von Lepa halten sollte: Nix.
Da kann man ja schon fast unterstellen, dass sie mit LC-Power und Inter Tech konkurieren wollen...


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Zumal 700 Watt mit nur einer Grafikkarte nicht mehr leise unter Luft zu kühlen sind. Ich experimentiere auch grade mit meiner GTX 480 rum, mit einem anderen Prozessor werd ich wohl auf ca. 700-750W kommen



Wer redet denn von Luftkühlung?  


Ich hab ein neues Review vom Inter Tech SL 550A.
Inter-Tech SL-500A - Artikel Hartware.net


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Februar 2015)

> Das SL-500A besitzt keinerlei PCI-Express-Kabel



Dort hab ich aufgehröt, zu lesen.


----------



## poiu (4. Februar 2015)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Dort hab ich aufgehröt, zu lesen.



dann hast ja die schmelzenden Kabel, wahrscheinlich dei letzte Sicherung^^ und denn Super Wirkungsgrad von dem Eimer verpasst


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2015)

Ich muss mir das Review später mal genauer durchlesen. Immer wieder überraschend, dass sowas überhaupt in Deutschland verkauft werden darf.


----------



## ebastler (4. Februar 2015)

Ach ja, es gibt immer wieder Dinge, die mich erstaunen...
Wie so was in der EU eine Verkaufserlaubnis kriegt, ist eines davon


----------



## TheSebi41 (4. Februar 2015)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Ich kam mit FX 8350 und HD 7950 nie über 350 Watt und die Karte lief bei 1100 Mhz.



Mit richtigem OC komme ich mit FX und 290 auf über 500 Watt beim folden


----------



## Pu244 (4. Februar 2015)

Verkaufen darf man in der EU defakto alles wenn es denn zumindest eine passive PFC hat oder weniger als 75W leistet, nur in Komplett-PCs darf der Billigmüll lediglich rein wenn er einer der 4 Ausnahmekriterien erfüllt (komischerweise beziehen sich 3 davon auf gute Komponenten). Von daher ist auch bei den billigen Gerümpel alles in Ordnung und wenn man sich die Verkaufszahlen so ansieht scheinen die Konsumenten geradezu darauf zu stehen.

Ich habe auchnoch ein LEPA N600 als Ersatznetzteil rumfliegen.


----------



## L-Patrick (4. Februar 2015)

Sagt mal liege ich jetzt komplett falsch? 

Ich hab hier aktuell ein Enermax Revolution X't 530 Watt rumliegen. Mittlerweile mit Nippon Chemicons durchgehend (ok, ein Teapo ist sekundär noch dabei), allerdings immer noch ohne OCP.
Aber müsste bei einem SingleRail 530 Watt Gerät die OPP nicht die Rolle der OCP übernehmen? Also das Netzteil bei Überlast abschalten? Früher greift die OCP ja eigentlich auch nicht, oder?


----------



## poiu (4. Februar 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Verkaufen darf man in der EU defakto alles wenn es denn zumindest eine passive PFC hat oder weniger als 75W leistet, nur in Komplett-PCs darf der Billigmüll lediglich rein wenn er einer der 4 Ausnahmekriterien erfüllt (komischerweise beziehen sich 3 davon auf gute Komponenten). Von daher ist auch bei den billigen Gerümpel alles in Ordnung und wenn man sich die Verkaufszahlen so ansieht scheinen die Konsumenten geradezu darauf zu stehen.
> 
> Ich habe auchnoch ein LEPA N600 als Ersatznetzteil rumfliegen.



Nicht ganz einzeln darf das NT wohl verkauft werden, baut denn Rotz aber jemand in einen FertigPC dann gilt die EU Richtlinie, somit verstoßen halt die shops gegen diese Richtlinie aber der Hersteller nicht, verrückte Welt!


----------



## Pu244 (4. Februar 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> Nicht ganz einzeln darf das NT wohl verkauft werden, baut denn Rotz aber jemand in einen FertigPC dann gilt die EU Richtlinie, somit verstoßen halt die shops gegen diese Richtlinie aber der Hersteller nicht, verrückte Welt!



Hab ich doch geschrieben das es in Komplett-PCs Einschränkungen gibt, oder?

Allerdings muß man da einfach nur 16GB RAM reinklatschen oder einen 6 Kern Prozessor (AMDs FX CPUs bieten sich da an), mehr ist natürlich besser und dann kann man auch wieder jeden Müll (mit passiv PFC versteht sich) reinrichten. Die 320GB/sec für Grakas wird wohl erst mit HBM interessant. Netzteile mit nominell 1000W aufwärts und passiv PFC gehen sowieso immer ohne Einschränkungen.


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2015)

Billige Netzteile mit 1000 Watt gibt es aber in der Regel kaum.
Da wird dann gerne ein S7 mit 700 Watt reingeballert.


----------



## _chiller_ (4. Februar 2015)

L-Patrick schrieb:


> Sagt mal liege ich jetzt komplett falsch?
> 
> Ich hab hier aktuell ein Enermax Revolution X't 530 Watt rumliegen. Mittlerweile mit Nippon Chemicons durchgehend (ok, ein Teapo ist sekundär noch dabei), allerdings immer noch ohne OCP.
> Aber müsste bei einem SingleRail 530 Watt Gerät die OPP nicht die Rolle der OCP übernehmen? Also das Netzteil bei Überlast abschalten? Früher greift die OCP ja eigentlich auch nicht, oder?


OPP ist meistens auf der Primärseite integriert und ist daher sehr träge. OCP greift für gewöhnlich schneller ein, insofern macht das auch bei SR-Netzteilen Sinn.


----------



## Pu244 (4. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Billige Netzteile mit 1000 Watt gibt es aber in der Regel kaum.
> Da wird dann gerne ein S7 mit 700 Watt reingeballert.



Dann hat man aber nichtmehr den 1000W Bonus und kann gleich etwas gescheites nehmen. Mich wundert sowieso warum MS Tech sein "950W Netzteil" nicht einfach um 50W hochgelabelt hat, auf das bischen kommt es nun wirklich nichtmehr an, der Ruf ist eh ruiniert (falls sie je einen hatten).


----------



## Philipus II (4. Februar 2015)

Man sollte m.E. den Einfluss der Trägheit nicht überschätzen. Selbst wenn es eine ganze Sekunde dauert, bis OPP greift, besteht wegen dem Zeitunterschied kaum zusätzliche Gefahr. Fatal ist es hingegen, wenn es sich nicht um ein DC-DC-Netzteil handelt und OCP fehlt. Entscheidender als die Zeit bis zur Auslösung bei erreichen des Schwellenwerts ist zudem wie scharf OPP eingestellt ist.

Hat die Trigger Zeit mal jemand gemessen? Ich seh schon, ich muss mir ne Sunmoon kaufen und zu Hause mal spielen.


----------



## L-Patrick (5. Februar 2015)

Stimmt, da war ja was. Das mit der Trägheit hab ich ganz vergessen

Wäre aber mal interessant zu wissen, inwiefern das wirklich nen Unterschied macht im Fall des X't. Ansonsten schaut es für ein CWT Gerät für um die 75€ recht brauchbar aus


----------



## Philipus II (5. Februar 2015)

Das Problem ist, dass das Thermaltake European Gold sehr ähnlich ist, aber weniger kostet. Die Garantiezeit beträgt fünf Jahre.


----------



## Multithread (6. Februar 2015)

Ich habe mit 2 7970 rund 550 Watt Primärseitig ohne OC.




poiu schrieb:


> Einfach Verrückt das Netzteil schaut mal auf die Chroma da liegen 200A @12 Volt


JEDER Sollte so eines im Auto haben. Falls dann mal die Batterie Tod ist, einfach das anhängen und den Motor anlassen

Ich bin mir deswegen auch ernsthaft am überlegen meinem Vater so eines zu schenken, der hat ANDAUERND Autobatterien die den Geist afugeben und Fahrzeuge ohne Batterie drin


----------



## Icedaft (6. Februar 2015)

Verbaue ihm doch etwas "Redundanz"....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Multithread (6. Februar 2015)

Alles nur das nicht, dann hätte er noch MEHR Batterien die den Geist aufgeben könnten


----------



## Icedaft (6. Februar 2015)

Nur mal so als Tip: Car, Marine, & RV Batteries | OPTIMABATTERIES


----------



## Multithread (6. Februar 2015)

Ich sags mal so: Die Rote von denen hat jetzt nach (etwa 6-7 jahren, weiss nicht genau) im Winter nicht mehr genügend Spannung für den Traktor geliefert -> Lief nicht an

Ansonsten Sind die aber schon besser als normale Batterien, nur schon die Batteriesäure...


----------



## awerson (6. Februar 2015)

Ich würde gern die Grafikkarte meines alten Pcs tauschen (nvidia gt 120) und eine Radeon HD 7770 einbauen. Die braucht allerdings mehr Strom (80 watt) und im Pc ist nur ein Delta Electronics DPS-300AB-19B Netzteil mit 300 Watt verbaut. Das Netzteil bietet ja auch keinen 6-pin Anschluss. 

Meine Frage wäre jetzt, ob ich eine HD 7770 über den PCI-E Anschluss des Mainboards mit 75 Watt und einem Adapter 2x Molex auf 6-pin versorgen könnte ?

Mainboard ist ein Pegatron Benicia 1.01, die Cpu ein Intel Core 2 Quad q8200 @ 2.33 Ghz und dazu noch 6gb ddr2 Ram.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2015)

Wie alt ist das Delta?


----------



## awerson (6. Februar 2015)

Das was jetzt drinnen ist dürfte so 4-5 Jahre alt sein.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2015)

Delta ist jetzt nicht schlecht aber wenn nicht mal die erforderlichen Anschlüsse vorhanden sind würde ich eher ein neues Netzteil kaufen als mit Adaptern arbeiten.


----------



## awerson (6. Februar 2015)

Ok danke


----------



## Keinem (7. Februar 2015)

Na super  !

Über Nacht ist eine Batterie auf meinem neuen Schreibtisch ausgelaufen  .

Kann mir jemand ein großes Mauspad zum Überdecken empfehlen  ?


----------



## Icedaft (7. Februar 2015)

Func Surface 1030 Original Mousepad schwarz (SU-1030-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## _chiller_ (7. Februar 2015)

25 Euro für ein Mauspad, und dann noch so winzig 

Hier, das sollte groß genug sein:
Sharkoon 1337 XL Gaming Mousepad (verschiedene Farben) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Keinem (7. Februar 2015)

Leute, danke für die Empfehlungen!1!!elf 

Ich war total verunsichert wegen den ganzen Spezifikationen wie Länge, Breite oder auch Dicke  . Oder als ich die verschiedenen Oberflächen gesehen hatte  .

Das kann man als Autonormalverbraucher ja gar nicht mehr überblicken  .

Danke nochmal!

Tante Edit:

Der Admin meinte, dass ich etwas im Quellcode vergessen habe  . Wo soll ich "</ironie>" einfügen?


----------



## NuVirus (7. Februar 2015)

Ich nutze Perixx DX-2000XL, Gaming Control Mouse Pad - Abmessung: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r gibts in verschiedenen Größen und ist recht günstig.

Mal was anderes kann man für nen Kaveri-PC A10 7850k ein L7 430W noch bedenkenlos einsetzen - ist von Anfang 2010 ist ist großteils mit nem E8400 und ner HD4850 Referenz betrieben worden.


----------



## _chiller_ (7. Februar 2015)

Wenn der Kaveri ohne dicke Grafikkarte betrieben wird, sollte das problemlos klappen.


----------



## NuVirus (7. Februar 2015)

Jo ohne Grafikkarte mir gings eher ums Alter des Netzteils


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2015)

Sehr interessante Sache.
Titanium-Netzteile von Enhance - News Hartware.net
Bin da sehr neugierig, was Enhance da so bastelt und vor allem wer hier im Lande bei Enhance fertigen lässt.


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Februar 2015)

Enhance wird ja nicht allzu oft verbaut, aber bei Cooler Master könnte ich mir entsprechende Produkte vorstellen, die VSM-Serie ist ja auch von Enhance.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2015)

Wenn Enhance es mal schafft, einen brauchbaren Lüfter zu verbauen, könnte das schon was werden. Sharkoon hat ja auch mal bei Enhance fertigen lassen.


----------



## poiu (10. Februar 2015)

CM hat mir bei meinem letzten Besuch die neuen Silencio Lüfter mitgegeben und wenn die diese verbauen sollten in zukünftige Serien wird das echt interessant

Die sind Gut, wenn ich da an die sonstigen Schwankungen denke  bei CM im Puinkto Lüfter, abwarten.

Cooler Master: Silencio FP 120 3pin


---------------------------------------------------------------------

Sunmoon hat heute volle Arbeit geleistet, mein zimmer stinkt  Antec NT müffelt


----------



## ebastler (10. Februar 2015)

Also die Elektronik des V550SM, ein guter Lüfter dazu, und eine aggressive Preispolitik irgendwo ein Stück unter dem E10 und ich hätte ein neues Netzteil. Sei es, ob die mir n Sample geben, oder ich es mir kaufe...
Mein E9 muss raus, und ich will irgendwie was Anderes als das ewige BeQuiet, aber momentan gibt es da wenige Alternativen für so Lärmempfindliche wie mich.


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Februar 2015)

Mal schauen wie das Enermax Digifanless wird


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (10. Februar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Mein E9 muss raus, und ich will irgendwie was Anderes als das ewige BeQuiet, aber momentan gibt es da wenige Alternativen für so Lärmempfindliche wie mich.



Und wenn du dir mal das SeaSonic G-550 PCGH versuchsweise besorgst. Also ich kann mich über die Lautstärke absolut nicht beschweren ... Habe es noch nie aus meinem Rechner raushören können


----------



## ebastler (11. Februar 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie das Enermax Digifanless wird


Digi_fanless_... Meh. Mir ist das lüfterlose Zeug unsympathisch.Mein PC soll auch mal ne Woche lang nonstop 350W verbrennen, ob das ein lüfterloses Netzteil gerne mag...



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Und wenn du dir mal das SeaSonic G-550 PCGH versuchsweise besorgst. Also ich kann mich über die Lautstärke absolut nicht beschweren ... Habe es noch nie aus meinem Rechner raushören können


Auch schon überlegt... Ist das wirklich unhörbar?
Ich habe momentan einen offenen Aufbau, und im Idle nur 4 NF-F12 auf 300rpm, HDD schaltet sich bei Inaktivität ab...


----------



## Sirthegoat (11. Februar 2015)

Das SeaSonic sollt man nach Angabe von PCGH (...) mit weniger als 1 Sone selbst unter Volllast nicht hören können,  wenn überhaupt minimal im Idle was ich allerdings nicht denke, allerdings habe ich das Netzteil nie in der Praxis in der Hand gehabt.



> Während auch das  Standardmodell bei einer Auslastung von bis zu 50 Prozent mit 0,2 Sone  sehr leise war, haben wir bei 80 Prozent Last schon 2,7 Sone und bei 100  Prozent 4,8 Sone gemessen. Die PCGH-Edition ist selbst bei 80 Prozent  Last mit gerade mal 0,4 Sone nahezu unhörbar.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. Februar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Digi_fanless_... Meh. Mir ist das lüfterlose Zeug unsympathisch.Mein PC soll auch mal ne Woche lang nonstop 350W verbrennen, ob das ein lüfterloses Netzteil gerne mag...
> 
> 
> Auch schon überlegt... Ist das wirklich unhörbar?
> Ich habe momentan einen offenen Aufbau, und im Idle nur 4 NF-F12 auf 300rpm, HDD schaltet sich bei Inaktivität ab...



Also ich würde sagen ... Einen Versuch ist es immer wert


----------



## Olstyle (11. Februar 2015)

Also ich hab es drin und höre es neben der Wakü nicht raus. Allerdings sitzt es auch hinten unten im Gehäuse und damit einen Meter weiter weg von mir als der Triple im Deckel.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie das Enermax Digifanless wird



Das sollte schon letzten Herbst kommen, gibts bis heute nicht.
Ergo kann man sich denken, wie das wird.


----------



## poiu (11. Februar 2015)

Will einer von euch ein Cooler MAster Netzteil gewinnen

Cooler Master: NewsDetail

  ich versuche auf die schnelle das Review fertig zu machen das hab ich grad hier


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2015)

Ich kläre gerade ab, wie viele Modell es gibt. 
Denn das 700er Modell wird laut Cooler Master nicht mehr hergestellt und daher sind es nur noch 3 Stück.


----------



## _chiller_ (11. Februar 2015)

Wahrscheinlich antworten alle Teilnehmer falsch und Threshold gewinnt fünf V850


----------



## poiu (11. Februar 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich antworten alle Teilnehmer falsch und Threshold gewinnt fünf V850




der war gut


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2015)

Dann mache ich hier einen Verkaufsthread für 5 Stück auf. 
Ich gebe Mengenrabatt.


----------



## _chiller_ (11. Februar 2015)

poiu und mich brauchst du schon mal nicht zu fragen, mein Exemplar ist heute angekommen ^^


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2015)

War ja klar.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. Februar 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> Will einer von euch ein Cooler MAster Netzteil gewinnen
> 
> Cooler Master: NewsDetail
> 
> ich versuche auf die schnelle das Review fertig zu machen das hab ich grad hier



Thx für den Tipp ... Ich hab zwar nen gutes Netzteil, aber ich habs trotzdem mal versucht


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2015)

Hier ist ein Review, das zeigt, wie sinnfrei einige Leute Netzteile testen.
be quiet! Power Zone 1000W - Test/Review | Gamezoom.net

Zum Schießen. Einfach mal durchlesen und lachen. 
Bei dem Verein kriegst du auch einen Award wenn du einen kaputten Ziegelstein hinschickst.


----------



## poiu (13. Februar 2015)

Wie das PowerZone ist superleise 0,24 Sone laut GZ, das klingt doch voll Glaubwürdig das ist somit leiser als ein Seasonic PCGH Editon oder als " ruhiges Atmen" Zitat Wiki


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2015)

Ich finde seine Tipps zum Netzteilkauf super.


----------



## RobiKenobi (13. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hier ist ein Review, das zeigt, wie sinnfrei einige Leute Netzteile testen.
> be quiet! Power Zone 1000W - Test/Review | Gamezoom.net
> 
> Zum Schießen. Einfach mal durchlesen und lachen.
> Bei dem Verein kriegst du auch einen Award wenn du einen kaputten Ziegelstein hinschickst.



OMG, ja da kann man sich nur noch kaputt lachen!  
be quiet! selbst sagt das Power Zone ist 37.1 dBA, aber dort "misst" man 0.24 Sone 
Bei meinen Messungen und normalen "Frequenzen" kommt man bei 40 dBA etwa bei 1 Sone aus.

Lächerlicher geht's nimmer! 

Da kann man sich in etwa auch vorstelle wie die anderen Werte zustande gekommen sind.... 

Die "Awardgeilheit" der Hersteller kennt bei so was auch leider keine Grenzen.


----------



## poiu (13. Februar 2015)

nannte man sowas früher nicht awardschlampen 

aber wie du sagst die Award Prostitution ist beidseitig


----------



## _chiller_ (13. Februar 2015)

War das nicht die Seite wo auch Newsmeldungen Awards bekommen?


----------



## poiu (13. Februar 2015)

jo  das war natürlich ei nProgrammierfehler


----------



## RobiKenobi (13. Februar 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> jo  das war natürlich ei nProgrammierfehler





Am geilsten ist allerdings wenn man sich mal die Werte verschiedene Netzteile anschaut und vergleicht !

Power Zone 1000 
0.16 Sone 
0.24 Sone

Dark Power Pro 1050
0.17 Sone                
0.25 Sone

Straight Power E10 750
0.18 Sone                
0.28 Sone

Straight Power E10 800
0.18 Sone                
0.28 Sone
So so, das Power Zone ist also das leiseste Netzteil von be quiet! mit 1000 Watt sogar leiser als das Straight Power mit 750/800 

Wenn das be quiet wüsste ..... das die ganzen Straight Power und Dark Power trotz Gold/Platinum soooo schlecht sind, das sie gegen das Power Zone abstinken....

Wenn man sich all die Werte zusammenwürfelt und ausdenkt, sollte man wenigstens das Gehirn einschalten und sie in einer "logischen" Reihenfolge einbauen. Aber das ist vermutlich schon zu viel verlangt!

Seasonic Snow Silent 1050W - Lautstärke
0.19 Sone                
0.27 Sone

Seasonic SS-1050XP3 
0.20 Sone                
0.28 Sone


Die Hersteller scheinen ihre Netzteile übrigens so zu bauen, das der Abstand zwischen Idle und Last immer 0,08 oder 0,1 Sone beträgt 



Und Seasonic ist ja auch bekannt dafür super leise Netzteile zu haben genauso wie be quiet!


----------



## Pu244 (14. Februar 2015)

Irgendwie kommt mir der Test etwas alt vor, obwohl 2015 draufsteht. Auf jedenfall recht oberflächlich getestet, wobei das erfassen der Ripple und Spannungswerte positiv hervorzuheben ist.


----------



## Gobbel (14. Februar 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt mir der Test etwas alt vor, obwohl 2015 draufsteht. Auf jedenfall recht oberflächlich getestet, wobei das erfassen der Ripple und Spannungswerte positiv hervorzuheben ist.



Du glaubst dass jemand der einen Test dermaßen dahinrotzt, wo quasi alles nur aus Copy/Paste besteht, der die Werte zu Lautstärke schlecht zusammen lügt,  Effizienzwerte angibt die offensichtlich total ebenso total zusammengelogen sind und nichts mit der Realität zu tun haben, dann die Ripple Werte misst ?  

ich empfehle einen Vergleich mit anderen Tests der Power Zone Serie bei techpowerup!, pcper, CB, Hwluxx, TweakPC.. bei denen man sehen kann, das sie sich bemühen korrekte Messungen abzuliefern.

TPU 1000er - 89.96 / 91.81 / 89.37 
(be quiet! Power Zone 1000 W Review | techPowerUp)

PCPer 1000er - 90,5 / 91.4 / 89,54  
( Be Quiet! Power Zone 1000W Power Supply Review | Efficiency, Differential Temperature and Noise) 

CB 1000er -  89,91 / 91,06 / 87,5 
( Netzteile ab 1.000 Watt im Test (Seite 7) - ComputerBase)

TweakPC 850er -  87,1/ 89,8 / 86,9  
(be quiet! Power Zone 650 Watt im Test - Effizienz und Leistung (3/5))

Hwluxx 650er - 87 /90,1/ 88 
(be quiet! Power Zone 650W im Test)

*GZ 1000er: 82/ 86 /82  *


 Es ist doch so offensichtlich, dass dort alles einfach nur  erdacht und erlogen ist oder aus anderen Reviews geklaut wird.

Die große Schande ist, dass Hersteller so was noch unterstützen.
Insbesondere ganz vorne dabei Corsair und Seasonic.

be quiet hat sich hier ja mal schön selbst ins Bein geschossen, weil die Effizienz so beschissen "gewürfelt" wurde 
richtig so !


----------



## poiu (14. Februar 2015)

die anderen sind voll die 

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B7qkkvoIQAA3Ptn.jpg:large


----------



## FrozenPie (15. Februar 2015)

Was ist von dem Sea Sonic SS-250SU zu halten? Ich besitze nämlich ein Cooler Master Mini 110 und möchte das dort Standardmäßig verbaute HEC-Gerät austauschen 
Dieser Test geht leider nicht auf die verbauten Teile ein, aber die Messwerte sehen vielversprechend aus 

Edit: Achja ganz vergessen: Betrieben wird damit noch eine AM1-Plattform aber die wird bald auf einen A10-7850K@OC hochgerüstet. Die Lautstärke spielt soweit keine Rolle


----------



## _chiller_ (15. Februar 2015)

Wie gut/schlecht ist denn das HEC-Gerät? Das Seasonic ist soweit in Ordnung, wenn dir die Lautstärke egal ist.


----------



## FrozenPie (15. Februar 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Wie gut/schlecht ist denn das HEC-Gerät? Das Seasonic ist soweit in Ordnung, wenn dir die Lautstärke egal ist.



Der Test zum Gehäuse besagt, dass es sich um ein umgelabeltes HEC 200-SA-FX handelt:


> So kommt unter anderem das integrierte Netzteil mit der Bezeichnung „RS-200-FSGA-N1“ zum Vorschein. Hierbei handelt es sich um ein umgelabeltes HEC-200-SA-FX, das als Budget-Modell immerhin über Überspannungs-, Überstrom- sowie Kurzschlussschutz, jedoch kein 80Plus-Zertifikat verfügt.


Keine Ahnung wie gut/schlecht dieses Gerät ist 
Vielleicht ist ja einer von euch des Koreanisch fähig  http://www.mypcshop.co.kr/shop/item.php?it_id=1270121140


----------



## TheSebi41 (15. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was meint ihr, kann mann doch sicher noch im Pc lassen


----------



## S754 (15. Februar 2015)

Oha, von dann ist das Netzteil? Da starke 5V Schiene tippe ich mal auf älter als 2005


----------



## ebastler (15. Februar 2015)

Bei mir trudelt in den nächsten Tagen was Neues ein... Freu mich schon!


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Februar 2015)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das is doch 'nen AT Netzteil, oder?!


----------



## TheSebi41 (15. Februar 2015)

Ist noch aus dem 20. Jahrhundert 
Ja da war noch nix mit Netzteil vom MB aus aktivieren


----------



## poiu (15. Februar 2015)

das ist noch höchst persönlich von Tesla gebaut worden


----------



## _chiller_ (15. Februar 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Der Test zum Gehäuse besagt, dass es sich um ein umgelabeltes HEC 200-SA-FX handelt:
> 
> Keine Ahnung wie gut/schlecht dieses Gerät ist
> Vielleicht ist ja einer von euch des Koreanisch fähig  http://www.mypcshop.co.kr/shop/item.php?it_id=1270121140


Naja es hat Active PFC und nen Haufen schutzschaltungen laut Shopbetreiber. HEC ist jetzt auch nicht dafür bekannt besonders schlechte Netzteile zu bauen, insofern würde ich es noch behalten.


----------



## -Kerby- (16. Februar 2015)

Hallöle!

Ich brauch mal paar aktuelle Infos von den
Profis hier. Mein Vater hat sich... vor ca.
4-5 Jahren einen Videoschnitt-PC bauen lassen,
der meiner Meinung nach sehr überdimensioniert und falsch gebaut wurde,
aber das sei mal dahingestellt.
Es geht eher um das NT. Es ist ein Tagan
BZ 1100W. Bewertungen dazu scheinen
relativ i.O. zu sein. Eure Meinung?
Er hat den PC unterdurchschnittlich verwendet,
im Vergleich zu Usern hier, das kann ich
garantieren. Relativ oft war der PC ausgeschaltet. Bitte nicht einfach
stichwortartig Elektroschrott schreiben ^^

Frage mich, ob er es austauschen sollte oder
weiter verwenden.


----------



## _chiller_ (16. Februar 2015)

Die Marke Tagan gibt es schon seit längerer Zeit nicht mehr, daher gehe ich mal davon aus das das Netzteil sehr alt ist. Welche Hardware ist denn in dem System verbaut?


----------



## poiu (16. Februar 2015)

das Tagan (build by Topwer) ist älter als 4-5 Jahre , sondern 5-6 Jahre.

Die Topower teile waren nie wirklich der Hit, aber es war brauchbar, das war einmal  heute würde ich es aufgrund des Wirkungsgrades überdenken ob man es weiter  verwendet, vorallem wenn der PC kein 1000W braucht


----------



## -Kerby- (16. Februar 2015)

Seit 4-5 Jahren ist es im PC eingebaut, davon war die Rede ^^

Das habe ich auch gelesen, sowie
das die Laufzeit relativ gering seien soll/kann
bei dieser Serie, da es relativ grosse Schwankungen damals bei Topower-Produkten gab.
Aber ist es wert jetzt ~80€ auszugebn für ein neues NT, wenn das Tagan so wenig belastet wurde?
Schutzschaltungen hat es ja ausreichend.


----------



## poiu (16. Februar 2015)

nenne mal das system bin neugierig?

sosnt würde ich sagen wenn der PC alt ist spricht nur der verbrauch des NT dagegen aber wenn der wenig läuft auch egal


----------



## -Kerby- (16. Februar 2015)

Jap, klaro. Gerne.... Also... Lass mich mal schauen.

I7-930
Corsair Vengeance 6x 4GB
4HDDs von Seagate im Raidverbund.
GTX 470 von Point of View (Radial)
Kartenleser, DVD-Laufwerk, Bluray-Laufwerk
Ein HD Storm Plus von Canopus im Wert von 830€ sowie Edius als Anwendung.
Der PC ist im Allgemeinen so laut, dass ich ihn noch deutlich über drei Zimmer entfernt höre ^^

Die GPU fand ich persönlich überdimensioniert für seine Videozwecke.
Das NT sowieso. Eine SSD war zu diesen Zeiten noch viel zu teuer.


----------



## S754 (16. Februar 2015)

Ich würde es nicht austauschen. Hat keinen Sinn mehr bei so einem alten, lauten System.


----------



## poiu (16. Februar 2015)

ja da hast du recht da hätte ein 650W ausgereicht.

Die GPU ist auch für Video überdimensioniert udn es ist wohl auch an der Lautstärke schuld, neben dem NT 

Sonst hat das System Potential als Basis und ist immer noch gut geeignet für Vidoeschnitt


----------



## -Kerby- (16. Februar 2015)

Ja, gut das ich hier auf Gleichgesinnte treffe 
Ich denke aber, dass ich das NT bei ihm drinlasse. Dürfte ja nicht ganz so notwendig sein. Wenn aber, dürfte nicht das Straight Power 500W ausreichen?


----------



## Icedaft (16. Februar 2015)

Auf jeden Fall. Ist der original "Boxed-Lüfter" verbaut? Das wäre eine zusätzliche Lärmquelle. Gehäuse ?


----------



## -Kerby- (16. Februar 2015)

Ne, den CPU-Kühler hab ich ausgetauscht
und den Boxed-Kühler entfernt.
Die grösste Lautstärke sind sowieso die HDDs,
die alle im Raidverbund laufen und überhaupt
nicht entkoppelt sind ^^
Das Gehäuse ist auch schweinealt:
Chieftec Mesh Series CA-01B-B-SL


----------



## poiu (16. Februar 2015)

-Kerby- schrieb:


> Chieftec Mesh Series CA-01B-B-SL



ach der Klassiker typischer Server Gehäuse  die lüfter dürften auch nicht besonders leise sein




> Wenn aber, dürfte nicht das Straight Power 500W ausreichen?



ui das wird schwer, der 930 ist nicht grade sparsam und die 470er auch, aber da die nicht wirklich belastet wird sollten 500W ausreichend sein


----------



## NuVirus (16. Februar 2015)

Hab nen i7 920@3,8Ghz mit nem System Power 450W betrieben zusammen mit ner 670.  Also ohne OC geht es eigl noch ganz gut mit dem Verbrauch da sollte das E10 500W keine Probleme haben.

Ich würde es tauschen da wahrscheinlich wichtige Daten drauf sind selbst mit Raid ist es Arbeit alles wieder her zu bekommen bzw mindestens ärgerlich außerdem hast dann nen besseren Wirkungsgrad.

Nen Antec TP-C 550W könnte aber auch gut geeignet sein da es ja anders abgesichert ist und so die CPU theoretisch mehr ziehen kann.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. Februar 2015)

Kann zufällig jemand ne _modulare _Empfehlung unterhalb der 50 Euro aussprechen?
Hab nen 2500k, den ich gerne ein bisschen OC'en würde.
Da keine GPU verbaut ist brauch ich eigentlich auch keine 500W...

Momentan sind folgende in der näheren Auswahl:
Corsair CX430M
Cooler Master G450M
Enermax Triathlor ECO 350W
LEPA MaxBron 450W

Die Effizienz und Lautstärke ist mir im ersten Moment auch nicht so wichtig, so lange System einigermaßen stabil läuft.


----------



## poiu (16. Februar 2015)

eindeutig das G450M


----------



## -Kerby- (16. Februar 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> ach der Klassiker typischer Server Gehäuse  die lüfter dürften auch nicht besonders leise sei
> 
> ui das wird schwer, der 930 ist nicht grade sparsam und die 470er auch, aber da die nicht wirklich belastet wird sollten 500W ausreichend sein



Ja  Olles Ding... und natürlich nicht sehr leise, aber diese HDDs... das ist ne Wucht, Leute.

Naja, dann sicherheitshalber die 600W Version für 97€. Lieber Reserven und falls man den PC anderweitig doch noch i-wie nutzen möchte,
muss man sich keine Sorgen machen. Die Peaks sollten nun nicht so hoch sein, vermute ich.


----------



## eXquisite (16. Februar 2015)

Corsair CX430M -> CWT Müll
 Cooler Master G450M -> CWT Müll
 Enermax Triathlor ECO 350W -> CWT Müll
 LEPA MaxBron 450W -> CWT Müll

Kannst du auch mal n Netzteil von nem anderen Hersteller anbieten? 

Wie wärs denn mit einem von denen?
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  450W ATX 2.31 (BN143)
1 x Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX))
1 x LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3

Zwar leicht überm Budget aber dafür deutlich besser.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. Februar 2015)

Sollte halt günstig und modular sein (da ITX-Case), daher kame die unmittelbar in die nähere Auswahl. Zumindest unterhalb der 50 Euro.
55 wäre mein Maximum... bin da aktuell auch nicht so mit den Zugehörigkeiten / Fabrikanten bewandert.


----------



## eXquisite (16. Februar 2015)

> Sollte halt günstig und modular sein (da ITX-Case), daher kame die unmittelbar in die nähere Auswahl. Zumindest unterhalb der 50 Euro.
> 55 wäre mein Maximum...


Alle von dir genannten Netzteile kommen halt von CWT, Enermax, Corsair etc. batschen da nur ihre Aufkleber drauf. Die Teile sind billig, schlecht verarbeitet und meist nur dürftig bestückt.

Wenn es wirklich Modular sein muss dann würde ich ein: https://geizhals.de/corsair-cs-seri...u-cp-9020075-uk-a1029286.html?hloc=at&hloc=de 
nehmen, das kommt wenigstens von Great Wall und auch wenn die Samples jetzt nicht sooo toll aussahen, besser als die Schinken ist das Ding allemal. Ich würde es sogar als gut bezeichnen hätte es nen zweiten PCI-E Stromanschluss aber Asus macht es ja mit seiner 970 STRIX auch nicht besser.

Ansonsten hat Poiu recht, das Cooler Master ist von den 4 noch das geringste Übel weil es auf die gleiche Plattform wie das Lepa aufbaut - welche dem Corsair und dem Enermax überlegen ist - und besser bestückt ist.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. Februar 2015)

Zusätzliche PCI-Stecker und Schnickschnack brauche ich eigentlich nicht, da ich ja wirklich nur den i5 nutze. So oder so wäre bei meinem Boardlayout kein Platz mehr für eine halbwegs brauchbare GPU. Ich tendiere momentan also zum CS450M. Modularität wäre aufgrund des geringen Platzvorkommens schon verpflichtend. Es sei denn, es gäbe da eine minimalisitische Alternative, die nicht so lange und überschüssige Kabel hätte. Die krieg ich dann vielleicht noch irgendwo unter...


----------



## eXquisite (16. Februar 2015)

Hab ein SuperFlower HX 450 hier, das Ding ist 15 CM Lang und die Kabel kannst du quasi direkt ansNetzteilgehäuse biegen. Muss ich aber auch bei meinem Aerocool DS Cube. Welches Gehäuse hast du denn?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. Februar 2015)

Noch hab ich keins, aber es wird höchstwahrscheinlich ein Raidmax Atomic  
Also quasi ein umettikiertes Raijintek Metis mit beidseitig-ganzflächigem Sichtfenster.
Über dem Netzteil dürfte man die verstauten Kabel schon recht gut sehen... und ich wollte das Case halt so sauber wie möglich halten.
Zumal ich das NT dann eh noch mal ein Stück höher schieben wollte, damit die warme Luft von weiter oben auf Höhe des Sockels/Kühlers abgesogen wird.
Wird also knapp.


----------



## _chiller_ (16. Februar 2015)

Das Cooler Master G450M ist für seinen Preis wirklich gut und weit den "Müll" entfernt. Selbst das B500 v2 ist für seinen Preis schon ordentlich.


----------



## poiu (16. Februar 2015)

-Kerby- schrieb:


> Ja  Olles Ding... und natürlich nicht sehr leise, aber diese HDDs... das ist ne Wucht, Leute.
> 
> Naja, dann sicherheitshalber die 600W Version für 97€. Lieber Reserven und falls man den PC anderweitig doch noch i-wie nutzen möchte,
> muss man sich keine Sorgen machen. Die Peaks sollten nun nicht so hoch sein, vermute ich.



Die frage ist ob es sich nicht eher lohnt ein gutes 400W NT zu nehmen und die GTX 470 gegen eine 750er zu tauschen anstatt jetzt 90€ in ein 600W zu stecken. Ist etwas die krux hier. Sonst würde ich auch nicht das fette NT tauschen 



eXquisite schrieb:


> Corsair CX430M -> CWT Müll
> Cooler Master G450M -> CWT Müll
> Enermax Triathlor ECO 350W -> CWT Müll
> LEPA MaxBron 450W -> CWT Müll
> ...



Bitte hör auf zu pauschalisieren nr wei lCWT die fertigt sind die nicht gleich müll, die Coller Master Gx50M Serie ist eine der wenigen CWT die nicht die typischen CWT mängel aufweist

Mängel Klick und G550M ok -> Cooler Master G550M : Interne Verarbeitung - Artikel Hartware.netKlick

hatte das G550M und es ist eingrund solides gerät 

 @DerKabelbinder kannst ruhig zum G450M greifen alternative wäre das CS450M von Corasir das hat aber nur ein PCIe stecker :-/


----------



## retroelch (17. Februar 2015)

Was haltet ihr von Lepa Netzteilen, das G1600 ist grade im Angebot https://www.alternate.de/LEPA/G1600-MA-EU-1600W-Netzteil/html/product/1160871


----------



## Hibble (17. Februar 2015)

Das G1600 ist super.  Bei dem Preis kann man überhaupt nicht meckern :p

Aber bedeutet "ohne Zubehör", dass auch alle modularen Kabel fehlen?


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2015)

Kann durchaus sein. Bei dem Preis.


----------



## poiu (17. Februar 2015)

ich traue lepa null, der laden ist mir auch unsympatisch aufgrund des miesen Tricks die erstversionen waren augleich zum Modu87+ damit wollte man sich einen guten ruf aufbauen und dann kam der rotz 

LEPA gibt nach US-Test Entwarnung für die EU - ComputerBase


----------



## _chiller_ (17. Februar 2015)

Ja beim G1600 wären keine Kabel dabei. Viel Spass beim Neukauf von >9000 Kabeln beim 1600W-Monster ^^


----------



## -Kerby- (19. Februar 2015)

Moin,

hab da eine Wissensfrage bzgl NT.
Hier ist ja die gängige Meinung, dass ein
NT nach 5 Jahren ausgetauscht werden soll.
Meines Wissens nach hängt das mit den
Ripple/Noise- Werten zusammen, nicht?
Gibt es noch weitere Gründe?

Liege ich richtig, dass die Brummspannung durch Verschleiß des Filter-Caps entsteht?
Wie kann sich das negativ auf die Bauteile
auswirken und was passiert sonst noch so
bei solch einem Alter?

Grüße


----------



## Pu244 (19. Februar 2015)

Es gibt vor allem zwei Probleme

1: Wie du schon gesagt hast verdampft bei nassen Elkos das Elektrolyt, die Kondensatoren haben eine geringere Kapazität und die Reytwelligkeit steigt stark an. Einige Komponenten wie HDDs oder alle Mikrochips die ohne Spannungswandler betrieben werden mögen das gar nicht. Computerbase hat mal einen Test mit alten Netzteilen gemacht, von 16 Stück war eines defekt.

2: Es entstehen veränderte Anforderungen. Vor dem P4 wurde fast alles über die 5V und 3,3V Schiene versorgt, nur dir Motoren der Laufwerke nicht, heute läuft fast alles über 12V (bis auf USB und die Elektronik der Laufwerke). Entsprechend hatte ein 550W Netzteil damals lediglich 240W auf der 12V Schiene, heute sollte es Minimum das Doppelte sein. Auch beliebt sind neue Anschlüsse, zuletzt war es ja der PCIe Stecker der Haufenweise neue Netzteile notwendig machte. Zuletzt ändern sich auch die Anforderungen der Lasten, gerade Grakas gehen ja heute gerne im Millisekundentakt von fast Null auf die doppelte TDP und zurück.

Ob es nun wirklich nötig ist ein Netzteil nach 3-5 Jahren zu entsorgen ist Glaubensfrage, auffällig ist das viele die hier dazu raten bei Reserven hingegen zeter und mordio schreien. Generell ist es natürlich selten schädlich Gebrauchsgegenstände nach kurzer Zeit gegen neue, hochqualitative zu tauschen, ob es notwendig ist steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## poiu (19. Februar 2015)

zu 2. Dito

aber 2 relativiert auch andere punkte, zB sollte man ein altes NT nicht in neuen PC übernehmen, aber in einem alten PC, der meist sowieso kaum was wert ist,  kann man das eigentlich schon machen


1. Jein ich fidne es schwer pauschal aussagen zu tätigen es gibt bestimmt nt die selsbt nach 5 Jahren top sind nur weiß man das nicht 

wer sicher gehen will tauscht es aus, so ein vorgehen ist ja aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht unüblich


----------



## eXquisite (22. Februar 2015)

Wenn du ein System zusammenbaust und das 8 Jahre nutzt, wird das Netzteil mit Sicherheit nicht explodieren, wenn du aber ständig dran rumbastelst und Aufrüstest verändern sich die Belastungen und das geht nochmal zusätzlich auf die Caps. Da man aber nie weiß was genau nun Sache ist halte ich persönlich mich auch an die 5 Jahre.


----------



## poiu (24. Februar 2015)

ich erinnere hier mal an unique Netzteile  

http://www.antec.com/images/400/CP850_B.jpg

http://www.antec.com/images/400/CP1000_S.jpg

http://www.antec.com/pdf/flyers/CP1000 flyer_DE.pdf

Netzteil Geschichtsunterricht Lesson 1


----------



## m1ch1 (25. Februar 2015)

Mal ne "kleine" frage Technischer art:

Wieso gibt es die "negativen" Pannungen, wie -12V?
Technisch betrachtet sind sie ja das selbe wie die 12V leitung, nur eben in "falscher Richtung".

Wäre doch allgemein einfacher nur die +12V zu erzeugen, oder benötigen manche teile die 24V?


----------



## Adi1 (25. Februar 2015)

Das hängt mit dem Potentialunterschied zusammen.


----------



## ebastler (25. Februar 2015)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> Mal ne "kleine" frage Technischer art:
> 
> Wieso gibt es die "negativen" Pannungen, wie -12V?
> Technisch betrachtet sind sie ja das selbe wie die 12V leitung, nur eben in "falscher Richtung".
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, ob die -12V heute noch benötigt werden, aber symmetrische +-12V sind in der Technik schon mal was ganz anderes als 24V.
Zum Beispiel hat fast jeder Audioverstärker eine symmetrische Versorgungsspannung, da das den Teileaufwand der Endstufe von 4 auf 2 Transistoren halbiert (und den Aufwand der Ansteuerung gut viertelt).
Außerhalb der Analog- oder Leistungselektronik habe ich aber noch keine symmetrischen Versorgungsspannungen angetroffen, daher weiß ich nicht, was die (schwache) -12V Schiene in einem PC macht.
Für Spannungswandler etc ist zu wenig Leistung da (und bei nicht-galvanisch getrennten Step-Downs bringt ne symmetrische Versorgung auch nichts), und analog ist in einem PC eh nicht viel. Außer dem Audioausgang.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Februar 2015)

Nö, wenn Du eine +12V Spannung hast ( bei Gleichspannung)

benötigst Du auch ein -12V Potential. 

Ansonsten funktioniert der Potentialausgleich nicht.


----------



## ebastler (25. Februar 2015)

Ich verstehe nicht wirklich, was du damit sagen willst. Wenn du es so meinst, wie ich glaube, dann muss ich dich korrigieren.

Sowohl die 12V als auch die 0V sind ein Potential. Die 12V halt ein Höheres.
Da braucht es kein drittes. 

Gemäß Energieminimierung will ein Teilchen immer auf das niedrigste mögliche Energieniveau, in diesem Fall 0V.
Somit würden sich beiden Potentiale auch so angleichen, wenn man nicht kontinuierlich neue Energie zuführen würde, um die beiden Potentiale so zu halten, wie sie sind.
Negatives Potential braucht man dazu keines.

Schau dir eine Batterie an. Die hat auch nur (ausgehend von einer handelsüblichen 1,5V Zelle) 0V und 1.5V.
Oder 100V und 101,5V. Oder 1000V und 1001,5V. Man kann Potentiale beliebig herumschieben, oder einfach anders definieren.
Was zählt, sind nur Potentialunterschiede, die sich angleichen wollen.
Eine 1,5V Zelle hat nur diese zwei Potentiale mit 1,5V Differenz, keine -1,5V, kein drittes Potential.
Und genau gleich kann man es auch bei einem Netzteil machen. Mein Labornetzteil zum Beispiel hat 14V (maximal, kann regeln) am Ausgang. Keine -14 oder Ähnliches. Nur diese eine Spannung, und 0V.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Februar 2015)

Relikt aus grauer Vorzeit...

Das ganze wurd, wie schon von eBastler vermutet, für Soundkarten und Soundchips verwendet, aber auch andere Dinge, die heute keinerlei Rolle spielen.

Die -12V Leitung lag (wie auch die -5V Leitung) am guten alten AT-Bus aka ISA Slot an. Und manche Soundchips machen davon auch noch Gebrauch.
Abseits davon gibts aber nix aktuelles, was die -12V leitung wohl nutzt...

Wie gesagt, Relikt aus grauer Vorzeit, der mitgeschleppt wird...
Genau wie auch viele andere Dinge im PC (+3,3V und +5V Spannungen z.B. )


----------



## poiu (25. Februar 2015)

besserer Lüfter 

https://geizhals.at/de/cooler-master-v-series-v850-850w-atx-2-31-rs-850-afba-g1-a936599.html

https://geizhals.at/de/cooler-master-v-series-v700-700w-atx-2-31-rs-700-afba-g1-a936595.html

Fertiger ist auch Seasonic aber nicht Platinum sondern Gold Basis


----------



## Icedaft (25. Februar 2015)

Ich würde das P10 mit 750W nehmen.


----------



## poiu (25. Februar 2015)

dann ist okay die seasonic bieten guten support und sind hochwertig verarbeitet


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2015)

haga schrieb:


> Ich habs ja schon und wollt ja nur mal andere Meinungen hören



Versuch es wieder zu verkaufen.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2015)

haga schrieb:


> Wieso ?



Weil ich meine Quote erfüllen muss, damit ich meinen Bonus kassieren kann.


----------



## S754 (25. Februar 2015)

Was haltet ihr von dem Netzteil? Alter circa 6 Jahre.
Es hat einen 6pol PCIe Stecker.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2015)

Delta ist nicht schlecht. 6 Jahre sind aber schon ein Alter.


----------



## poiu (25. Februar 2015)

vom Einsatzzweck abhängig ist es durchaus Brauchbar


----------



## FrozenPie (25. Februar 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Flex-ATX Netzteile mit einem Wirkungsgrad höher als 80PLUS bei immer noch aktueller/guter Technik?


----------



## poiu (25. Februar 2015)

hmm ich kenn nur paar IPC 1u mit Gold

http://www.seasonic.com/pdf/datasheet/NEW/Bulk/IPC/1U/SS-300-350M1U Active PFC.pdf

die Flex bei FSP sind unzertifiziert

-FSP GROUP ::C Power Supply, IPC Power Supply, Open Frame, Adapter :::

ausnahme das 

https://geizhals.at/de/fsp-fortron-source-fsp220-60le-220w-flex-atx-a1028940.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## FrozenPie (25. Februar 2015)

Werden heutzutage überhaupt noch Flex-ATX Netzteile hergestellt? Das aktuellste ist ja von Ende 2013


----------



## eXquisite (25. Februar 2015)

> Werden heutzutage überhaupt noch Flex-ATX Netzteile hergestellt? Das aktuellste ist ja von Ende 2013


Die Frage kannst du dir wohl selber beantworten - baut Intel noch Sandy Bridge Prozessoren?


----------



## S754 (25. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Delta ist nicht schlecht. 6 Jahre sind aber schon ein Alter.





poiu schrieb:


> vom Einsatzzweck abhängig ist es durchaus Brauchbar



Ok. Einsatzzweck ist ein Testrechner, also keinerlei wichtige Daten etc.
Grafikkarte hat keinen Zusatzstromstecker und ist relativ sparsam, genauso wie der Prozessor. Belastet wird der Rechner kaum.

GraKa: Quadro FX 1700
CPU: C2D E8400


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2015)

Dann bau das gute Stück ein und lass es laufen.


----------



## S754 (25. Februar 2015)

Meinst du ich kann dem Teil auch z.B. eine kleine 260X oder 750ti zumuten?


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2015)

Aber auf jeden.


----------



## poiu (26. Februar 2015)

ja das sollte passen


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2015)

Ich habe ein neues Review vom Cooler Master V 850 im Blick.
Cooler Master V-Series V850 - Artikel Hartware.net


----------



## poiu (26. Februar 2015)

Das mit dem Vorort support ist etwas tricky ich hab selsbt erst vor paar stunden erfahren das man ausnahmsweise bei der Serie diesen Support anbietet 

V-Series Pickup Service

zum ablauf kann ich noch nciht viel sagen


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2015)

Und noch ein Review. 
Endlich das Enermax Digifanless. Die Welt hat drauf gewartet. 
Enermax Digifanless im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## _chiller_ (26. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe ein neues Review vom Cooler Master V 850 im Blick.
> Cooler Master V-Series V850 - Artikel Hartware.net


poiu, hast du mal nachgeschaut ob es auf der Rückseite des Netzteils unter dem Aufkleber noch Schrauben gibt? Seasonic ist für solche Konstruktionen nämlich bekannt.


----------



## poiu (26. Februar 2015)

ja kenne ich vom G Seires aber da war ja so ein Kunstof dingen in der Mitte hier nix und unterm Sticker uahc nichts

hab auch die plattform gegoogelt be quiet, Seaosnic.... wenn man sich die Fotos anschaut sieht man da auch keien weiteren.

irgendwann hab ich es aufgegeben X-D schreib da lieber am review als 1h am NT zu fummeln außerdem Seasonic sehen alle gleich aus^^



übrigens CM wirbt damit nicht aber das NT hat OCP siehe auch 
http://www.datalinker.com.hk/uploads/spec/WT7527V_T1_datasheet_v1.01.pdf


----------



## coolnik (26. Februar 2015)

Ist das normal, dass das bequiet dpp10 beim Einschalten des PCs klickt/knackst?
Das kannte ich zuvor nur von der Asus Xonar DGX, wenn ich den Eingang über die Software gewechselt habe.


----------



## poiu (26. Februar 2015)

Relais ist das und ja Normal die Xonar haben auch solche Magnet Relais


----------



## Gobbel (27. Februar 2015)

OMFG.... noch was zum Enermax DigiFanless 550W... 

Es ist wirklich unglaublich was mittlerweile einige "Webseiten" für eine Schmiereinkomödie abliefern!

Neustes Beispiel zu sehen bei der "wir pinnen eigentlich alles nur von 80Plus ab und wenn es nicht geht denken wir uns einfach Werte aus Fraktion"

Effizienz 115V
Belastung     Pin(W)     Pout(W)     Effizienz
20 %     121.73     111.00     91.19 %
50 %     289.96     268.01     92.43 %
100 %     550.73     550.73     *91.83 %*

Abgesehen davon, dass die 100% Pin und Pout gleich sind, sind die Werte viel zu hoch und nun kommt das Beste!

Zitat:


> Die 80 Plus Platinum Effizienzvorschrift (90% - 92% - 89%) wird insbesondere bei 20% Last übertroffen. Bei Volllast ist zudem zu beachten, dass die Effizienz bei 230V etwas höher ist. Das ist normalerweise bei allen Netzteilen der Fall und kann insbesondere auf geringere Verluste im PFC zurückgeführt werden. Der 230V 100% Wirkungsgrad liegt bei *90.47%*.
> Enermax DigiFanless 550W Review - PSUs - Reviews - ocaholic



 Oha also 230V mit 90,47% > 115V mit 91.83%.... 

Also knüllen wir auch diesen Test kurz wieder zusammen in die Kategorie, totaler Unsinn und Leserverarsche! 

Wann wird uns endlich jemand von diesem Müll erlösen!


----------



## YuT666 (27. Februar 2015)

EDIT: Ach rutscht mir doch den Buckel runter ... arroganter und selbstverliebter Haufen.


----------



## _chiller_ (27. Februar 2015)

Gobbel schrieb:


> [...]


Die von ocaholic geben es sogar zu, dass sie nur Werte abgeschrieben haben:


> Die Noise/Ripple Werte stammen aus einem Choroma Test Report, der vom Hersteller zur Verfügung gestellt wurde.


Zudem waren die Bilder des Reviews auch schon einen Tag vor Ende des NDAs öffentlich sichtbar.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (27. Februar 2015)

CB schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der Sekundärseite setzt Enermax auf eigens entwickelte DC-DC-Spannungswandler. Einige Überraschungen gibt es hinsichtlich der Schutzschaltungen. Das Digifanless verfügt nicht über einen klassischen Protection-IC, diese Aufgabe übernimmt das Software-Modul.



Quelle

Was sagt man dazu ???
Jetzt mal an euch Experten.
Man hört ja viel das diese digitalen Netzteile recht langsam im Vergleich zu den "analogen" sein sollen ... Macht das mit der Schutzschaltung wirklich Sinn, oder ist der klassische Protection IC dem noch vorzuziehen ???

Anmerk:
Achja, was ich vergessen habe zu sagen.
Wenn DC-DC-Spannungswandlersystem ein von Enermax eigenen entwickeltes ist, dann kann es ja gut sein, dass das Softwaremodul mit den Schutzschaltungen explizit darauf "optimiert" wurde. Daher meine Frage an euch


----------



## _chiller_ (27. Februar 2015)

Also an der Chroma schaltete das Digifanless genau so ab wie andere Netzteile mit einem herkömmlichen IC, also weder langsamer noch schneller. Dass das Software-Modul auch ohne installierte Software funktioniert, zeigt ja schon, dass der Chip nicht viel anders funktioniert als ein normaler IC von Weltrend oder SITI.


----------



## poiu (27. Februar 2015)

Gobbel schrieb:


> 100 %     550.73     550.73     *91.83 %*
> 
> Abgesehen davon, _*dass die 100% Pin und Pout gleich sind*_, sind die Werte viel zu hoch und nun kommt das Beste!
> 
> ...




wau ein Netzteil mit 100% Wirkungsgrad " In your face Thermodynamik"

na ds mit >< müsen die noch lernen



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Die von ocaholic geben es sogar zu, dass sie nur Werte abgeschrieben haben:
> 
> Zudem waren die Bilder des Reviews auch schon einen Tag vor Ende des NDAs öffentlich sichtbar.



Netzteil NDA ich find das immer köstlich wenn da eingie hersteller sowas erzählen

ich hatte und hab hier schon NT die erst auf lager waren oder im container untrwegs, noch nie hat mir da einer was von NDA gesagt die sind froh wen nda irgendwann ein review kommt außer HXi da gabs auch ei nNDA köstlich armüsiert 



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Quelle
> 
> Was sagt man dazu ???
> Jetzt mal an euch Experten.
> ...



ja die sind langsammer in verschiedenen punkten es gibt auch unterschiede zwischen denn Chips selsbt, ich glaube das dauert noch bis die wirklich interessant werden


----------



## ebastler (27. Februar 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Quelle
> 
> Was sagt man dazu ???
> Jetzt mal an euch Experten.
> ...



Rein digitale Regelungen sind langsam. Bei einer Schutzschaltung ist es mMn ziemlich egal, ob die nun 0,1s später oder früher anzieht (und in der Realität wird es erheblich weniger sein).
Bei einem Regelkreis hingegen beeinflusst das die Regelung katastrophal ins Negative, weswegen ich digitale Regelungen auch vehement ablehne.
Digitale Erzeugung einer Referenz (per DAC) für einen analogen Regelkreis - kein Problem.
Aber ADC -> Mikrocontroller -> DAC ist einfach viel zu langsam, um eine gescheite Regelung zu implementieren, mMn.

Aber ich schweife ab, es ging um Schutzschaltungen. Nein, mMn technisch absolut problemlos.


----------



## poiu (27. Februar 2015)

ja das ist das größte problem nicht die schutzschaltungen


----------



## Journeyman (27. Februar 2015)

poiu, schöne Rezension @CM V850  FDB-Lüfter ist zwar schön und gut (sollten sie auch bei kleineren Modellen verwenden), an der Lüftersteuerung sollte CM aber noch etwas feilen. 

Bzgl. des SFX-500GD-C: Du hattest es ja auch an der SunMoon - könntest die Rezension noch entsprechend ergänzen. Die fehlende SFX-zu-ATX-Blende (siehe baugleiches SilverStone) würde ich noch als Kritikpunkt aufführen.

Zustimmung @NDA-Unsinn


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2015)

Journeyman schrieb:


> an der Lüftersteuerung sollte CM aber noch etwas feilen.



Wie meinst du das?


----------



## ebastler (27. Februar 2015)

Also an der Lüftersteuerung des V550SM hatte ich damals gar nichts auszusetzen, nur dieser schreckliche Yate Loon Kugellagerlüfter...
War bei 1000rpm gefühlt lauter als ein 92mm Delta bei 2000 XD


----------



## poiu (27. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?



 na ja die ist eigentlich nicht vorhanden X-D das teil dreht durcvhgehend mit knapp 800 RPM erst bei überlast oder hohen Temps dreht der Lüfter dann auf 1900 auf, bei mir @1200W

@Journeyman

könnte man eigentlich machen, wäre das einzige NT wo sich das lohnt weil da nicht so viel tests gibt


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Februar 2015)

ich würde gerne mal erfahrungswerte zum enermax platimax (500W) hören. die tests, die ich gelesen habe, hören sich gut an, aber user-berichte sind immer noch besser


----------



## poiu (27. Februar 2015)

dann hast ud meinen test nicht gelsen oder denn von Chiller 

das teil ist mittelmässig


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Februar 2015)

wohl falsch ausgedrückt, userberichte lesen ist besser, als nur die offiziellen tests der redaktionen diverser hardware-magazine. 

also nur mittelmäßig. ich schau mich momentan nach alternativen um, die ähnlich gut sind, wie die be quiet E10. und entsprechend auch ähnlich kosten. 
nicht, dass ich was gegen be quiet habe, aber ich bin neugierig. die neugierde kommt daher, dass ich heute eigentlich dass E10 bei einem lokalen händler holen wollte, der das aber nicht hatte
und ich darum mit dem zusammen nachgeforscht habe. aber zu einem wirklichen ergebnis sind wir da nicht gekommen.


----------



## poiu (27. Februar 2015)

schlechterer Lüfter aber bessere elektronische Verarbeitung Cooler master VS550M, ANtec EDGE 550W.... als das Platimax


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> na ja die ist eigentlich nicht vorhanden X-D das teil dreht durcvhgehend mit knapp 800 RPM erst bei überlast oder hohen Temps dreht der Lüfter dann auf 1900 auf, bei mir @1200W



Ach so.
Erinnert an das 550er P10. Das dreht irgendwie auch immer mit 500rpm, egal welche Auslastung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Februar 2015)

hm, scheint so, als kommt an be quiet nicht so leicht ein anderer hersteller ran




Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so.
> Erinnert an das 550er P10. Das dreht irgendwie auch immer mit 500rpm, egal welche Auslastung.



das P10 550W und 650W sollen beide wohl die gleiche basis wie das 750W haben, sind also im grunde exakt baugleich, bis auf ein bauteil. 
das 550W soll demnach auch problemlos die 750W leisten können. 

wenn das so stimmt, ist es auch kein wunder, dass der lüfter nicht wirklich hochdreht, ist ja nie bei 100% last


----------



## poiu (28. Februar 2015)

die lüftersteuerung ist bei denn P10 aber immer anders die teile werden mit mehr leistung auch immer lauter

sagt be quiet selsbt

siehe hier die Tabelle unten

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W : Lüfter & Lautstärke - Artikel Hartware.net


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2015)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> das P10 550W und 650W sollen beide wohl die gleiche basis wie das 750W haben, sind also im grunde exakt baugleich, bis auf ein bauteil.
> das 550W soll demnach auch problemlos die 750W leisten können.
> 
> wenn das so stimmt, ist es auch kein wunder, dass der lüfter nicht wirklich hochdreht, ist ja nie bei 100% last



Das 550er P10 ist aber durch die Bank leiser als das 650er P10 und natürlich auch leiser als das 750er.
Ab 850 sind sie dann unter Last schon hörbar.
Ein 550er P10 ist bei 600 Watt leiser als ein 650er oder 750er oder stärker. 
Schon irgendwie komisch.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Februar 2015)

klingt für mich, als wäre die steuerung bei allen gleich, ebenso wie der lüfter. steuerung nach auslastung.  

bzw, das gleiche netzteil, nur mit anderem aufkleber


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2015)

Für mich klingt das immer so, als wenn die Ingenieure das nicht zu Ende gedacht hätten.


----------



## Adi1 (28. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Für mich klingt das immer so, als wenn die Ingenieure das nicht zu Ende gedacht hätten.



Naja, das sieht wohl nach Schreibtisch-Ingenieuren aus,

welche alles am PC entwerfen. 

Manchmal ist es nicht verkehrt, doch mal in der Produktion nachzusehen und zu testen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Februar 2015)

ist nur nicht so leicht, die designer sitzen in deutschland, die fertigung ist bei fsp in asien


----------



## keinnick (28. Februar 2015)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ist nur nicht so leicht, die designer sitzen in deutschland, die fertigung ist bei fsp in asien



Naja, die Jungs in Deutschland werden wahrscheinlich aber schon das ein oder andere Exemplar mal in die Finger bekommen für eigene Tests nehme ich an und die Lüfterdrehzahlen der unterschiedlichen Modelle werden auch bekannt sein. 

Davon abgesehen ist das in dem Fall aber auch Jammern auf hohem Niveau und niemand hier kennt die Gründe warum es ist wie es ist.


----------



## poiu (28. Februar 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, das sieht wohl nach Schreibtisch-Ingenieuren aus,
> 
> welche alles am PC entwerfen.
> 
> Manchmal ist es nicht verkehrt, doch mal in der Produktion nachzusehen und zu testen.




der verarnwortliche Techniker bei Listan ist soweit ich weiß kein Ing. aber er macht viel praktisch und sitzt auch monatelang vorort zB bei FSP


----------



## Adi1 (28. Februar 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> der verarnwortliche Techniker bei Listan ist soweit ich weiß kein Ing. aber er macht viel praktisch und sitzt auch monatelang vorort zB bei FSP



Echt? Der fährt also wirklich nach China

und überwacht die Produktion?


----------



## poiu (28. Februar 2015)

ja der ist da ein teil des jahres Vorort, die machen da viel mehr selbst als andere Hersteller


----------



## Adi1 (28. Februar 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> ja der ist da ein teil des jahres Vorort, die machen da viel mehr selbst als andere Hersteller



Hut ab, dass hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.


----------



## poiu (28. Februar 2015)

selsbt auf FB gab es mal Fotos vom hiesigen versuchslabor mit verschiedenen selsbt gebastelten Fan Grill usw


----------



## Adi1 (28. Februar 2015)

Naja, Fotos sagen nicht viel aus.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Februar 2015)

Be quiet ist deutlich näher am Kunden, als andere. Die zeigen öfter mal, was hinter den Kulissen abläuft. Ich hab mal einen Bericht gelesen, wo der Redakteur die komplette Fertigung begutachten konnte.


----------



## Gobbel (28. Februar 2015)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Be quiet ist deutlich näher am Kunden, als andere. Die zeigen öfter mal, was hinter den Kulissen abläuft. Ich hab mal einen Bericht gelesen, wo der Redakteur die komplette Fertigung begutachten konnte.



 Das war dann mit Sicherheit kein Redakteur, sondern eher ein Mitarbeiter von be quiet! und ein Ghostwriter.

Oder aber es war ein Redakteur, dem von be quiet gesagt wurde was er zu schreiben hat.
Oder es war ein Redakteur, dem das gezeigt wurde, was er in den Artikel schreiben soll.

In jedem Fall war es garantiert kein echter Einblick in das, was hinter den Kulissen abgeht.



> selsbt auf FB gab es mal Fotos vom hiesigen versuchslabor mit verschiedenen selsbt gebastelten Fan Grill usw



Ja die Autobild zeigt auch immer "Bilder" von den neusten Autos, die in 5 Jahren dann rauskommen sollen


----------



## Philipus II (28. Februar 2015)

Ich war schon mehrmals bei Listan in Glinde bei Hamburg, das gibts wirklich alles

Dass natürlich bei einer Werksbesichtigung in Asien nicht der normale Alltag ohne jede Veränderung gezeigt wird ist klar. Aber der informierte Beobachter erkennt solche Dinge sofort. Dass Beobachter das Experiment beeinflussen ist ja nichts neues.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Februar 2015)

Gobbel schrieb:


> Das war dann mit Sicherheit kein Redakteur, sondern eher ein Mitarbeiter von be quiet! und ein Ghostwriter.
> 
> Oder aber es war ein Redakteur, dem von be quiet gesagt wurde was er zu schreiben hat.
> Oder es war ein Redakteur, dem das gezeigt wurde, was er in den Artikel schreiben soll.
> ...



ich glaube, das war von tom's hardware. klar, der redakteur durfte nicht 100% alles sehen, der wurde rumgeführt. aber der artikel klang für mich keineswegs diktiert 

letzendlich kann man sowas aber auch nicht überprüfen. ausser, man fährt selber hin und schaut nach


----------



## Gobbel (28. Februar 2015)

> aber der artikel klang für mich keineswegs diktiert



Ja das ist auch meistens der Sinn solcher Artikel, dass sie eben nicht diktiert klingen...
Ansonsten wären sie echt ziemlich überflüssig.



> letzendlich kann man sowas aber auch nicht überprüfen. ausser, man fährt selber hin und schaut nach



Wobei die einen da nie rein lassen werden.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2015)

Gobbel schrieb:


> Wobei die einen da nie rein lassen werden.



Du kannst dich ja undercover als Mitarbeiter einstellen lassen.


----------



## Philipus II (1. März 2015)

Igor von THG war wirklich dort. Aber wenn ihr lieber ne Verschwörungstheorie bevorzugt wünsche ich euch viel Spaß. Ich fliege eventuell im Sommer auch


----------



## Gobbel (1. März 2015)

> Igor von THG war wirklich dort.



Bestreitet ja keiner und es spielt auch überhaupt keine Rolle ob er dort war oder nicht und wie oder was.

Relevant ist, in wessen "Auftrag" er dort war.



> Du kannst dich ja undercover als Mitarbeiter einstellen lassen.



Du meinst wie die Leute die undercover in der Apple Fabrik gefilmt haben, wo lau Apple alles so super sein soll, die Leute aber nach 16 Stunden Schichten am Arbeitsplatz eingepennt sind und zum Teil sogar Kinder gearbeitet haben 

Wäre sicherlich spannend.


----------



## Journeyman (1. März 2015)

To whom it may concern: Das gute LC7300 ist bei einigen Händlern im WSV


----------



## keinnick (1. März 2015)

Gobbel schrieb:


> In jedem Fall war es garantiert kein echter Einblick in das, was hinter den Kulissen abgeht.



Ich frag mich woher Du Dein vermeintliches Hintergrundwissen nimmst... Hast Du den Bericht überhaupt mal gelesen? Auf Entdeckung: Wie sichere, haltbare und leise Netzteile entstehen - Auf Spurensuche in Asien


----------



## poiu (1. März 2015)

Oh das LC7300 zu einem Top Preis, ist ei ngutes NT auch wenn die erst versionen porbleme hatten 80+ silver bei Vollast zu schaffen ist das teil bei unter 20% Last immer noch Top, hatte ich ja auch im test gibt aber noch dein review 

Review LC-Power Pro-Line LC7300 V2.3 300W - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## NuVirus (1. März 2015)

Mir hat gerade ein Freund berichtet das er ein Spiel nur noch auf High spielt da es sonst gelegentlich dazu kommt das der PC ausgeht und das Netzteil abkühlt - ist ein L7 530W ich denke das sollte er mal ersetzen oder?

Falls noch Garantie drauf sein sollte wäre das ein Garantiefall wenn es in Combo mit einer 7970 auftritt - hat sonst nen i5 Ivy non k.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2015)

Das sollte er echt mal ersetzen.


----------



## NuVirus (1. März 2015)

Er wird sich sehr wahrscheinlich das E10 500W holen hab ihm auch gesagt er soll es ersetzen^^


----------



## poiu (1. März 2015)

mal was wichtiges zur CeBit

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...et-gueltig-ustra-kontrolliert-verstaerkt.html


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. März 2015)

Moin zusammen,

Was ich eben gerade durch Zufall aufgefallen ist und mir damals bei Thomas seinem Test gar nicht so bewusst wurde, ist die Tatsache, dass beim Cooler Master G550M "nur" 504 Watt auf der 12 Volt Schiene abrufbar sind o_O
Das finde ich für einen DC-DC-Wandler recht ungewöhnlich, ist man es doch gewohnt, dort fast die gesamte Leistung des Netzteils abrufen zu können ???

Worin, ist das geschuldet? Ist das Absicht, oder gibt es dort unterschiedliche Konstruktionen ???


----------



## ebastler (3. März 2015)

Link geht bei mir nicht auf. Egal. Schau mal mein Revirw zum Corsair CS550M hier im Forum an. Da ist auch nicht die volle Leistung auf +12V abrufbar, wenn ich mich nicht falsch erinnere. Konnte es mir da auch nicht erklären, technisch ist es absolut sinnlos.  Das 500W Delta, das ich gerade hier habe, kann 500W Dauer, 550W Peak in beliebiger Rail-Verteilung abgeben, solange man 0.1A Mindestlast pro Rail hat.
Hatte das NT schon an meinem 3D Drucker, der nur die 12V benutzt, und den Rest nichtmal angeschlossen hat, Spannungen waren dennoch perfekt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. März 2015)

z.T. sind das auch einfach nur SPecs, die irgendwo hin geschrieben wurden, um es zu spezifizieren...

Einen SInn gibts nicht unbedingt. Siehe die kombinierte Leistung der kleinen Rails. Bei einem alten/Gruppenreguliertem Gerät macht das Sinn, da die +3,3V Leitung aus der +5V Leitung generiert wurde (daher auch die 50mV und nicht 1% Riple/Noise)...

Aber bei modernen Geräten gibt es schlicht keinen Grund, warum man dieses hat. Da könnte man dann sowohl +3,3V als auch +5V voll belasten, da es aus der +12V Leitung generiert wird...

EInzige Erklärung wäre halt eine Limitierung der Versorgung der VRMs...
ie die verwendete Leitung packt nur etwa 10A...


----------



## ebastler (3. März 2015)

Naja, die VRMs haben halt einen maximalen Strom, das ist klar. Im CS550M sind Schaltwandler verbaut, die maximal 25A abkönnen, laut Datenblatt. Ungekühlt hat Corsair die OCP da auf weniger (glaube es waren 15A) festgesetzt.
Aber warum die 12V Schiene nicht alles offiziell abkann, das ist mir ein totales Rätsel.
Bei 550W Gesamtlast muss die 12V Schiene ja schon >550W (Verluste in den VRMs für 3,3 und 5V) bereitstellen, warum sollte man die nicht direkt ziehen können?


----------



## poiu (3. März 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> z.T. sind das auch einfach nur SPecs, die irgendwo hin geschrieben wurden, um es zu spezifizieren.....



genau und manchmal sind die specs so hingekrizelt das das NT 80+ schafft  denn die Specs werden ja auch dafür genutzt um die lasten zu bestimmten und stellt euch mal vor ein NT kann zwar mehr auf der 12V vertragen aber dann wird der wirkungsgrad schlechter

erinere mal an zwei Chieftec 850W Netzteile das eine Bronze das andere silver, intern gleich nur die specs waren halt anders gebogen das dass NT dan n80+ silver schaffen konnte


----------



## Hannes009 (3. März 2015)

Ich hab mal ne allgemeine Frage. 
Wie lange kann man ein Netzteil im Betrieb lassen, bevor man es austauschen sollte.
Ich habe aktuell ein:    be quiet Dark Power PRO, BQT P7-PRO-550W 
Gekauft habe ich es Anfang 2009


----------



## FrozenPie (3. März 2015)

Ein Netzteil sollte alle 5 Jahre getauscht werden, da sich die Ansprüche im Laufe der Zeit ändern und die Caps Marode werden 
Siehe _chiller_'s Review: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...itgliedern-im-test-teil-1-quiet-p7-1000w.html


----------



## Hannes009 (3. März 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Ein Netzteil sollte alle 5 Jahre getauscht werden, da sich die Ansprüche im Laufe der Zeit ändern und die Caps Marode werden
> Siehe _chiller_'s Review: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...itgliedern-im-test-teil-1-quiet-p7-1000w.html



Alles klar, Danke. Der Link passt ja optimal 

Ich hab noch ne andere Frage, hab nochmal das gleiche Netzteil, aber fast unbenutzt  hier rumliegen, das könnte man vllt noch nutzen oder


----------



## FrozenPie (3. März 2015)

Hannes009 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ne andere Frage, hab nochmal das gleiche Netzteil, aber fast unbenutzt  hier rumliegen, das könnte man vllt noch nutzen oder



Die Kondensatoren altern unabhängig von der Nutzung also Nein 
Außerdem ist die Technik (sehr) alt


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2015)

Hannes009 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ne andere Frage, hab nochmal das gleiche Netzteil, aber fast unbenutzt  hier rumliegen, das könnte man vllt noch nutzen oder



Ich würde es lassen, da auch die Rail Verteilung der kleinen P7 echt mist sind.
Kauf dir ein neues Netzteil.
Und nur eins. Pack nicht noch eins in den Schrank.


----------



## Hannes009 (3. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde es lassen, da auch die Rail Verteilung der kleinen P7 echt mist sind.
> Kauf dir ein neues Netzteil.
> Und nur eins. Pack nicht noch eins in den Schrank.


Werde ich dann wohl auch tun und im gleichen Zug eine neue Graka mir anschaffen 

Das 2. Netzteil von einem zweiten Rechner vom Kumpel, den er nicht mehr brauchte 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## FrozenPie (3. März 2015)

Mach am besten hier einen Beratungsthread auf bevor du noch ein Corsair RM kaufst


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2015)

Er will ein Corsair AX860 haben. Aber Hauptsache kein Seasonic.


----------



## FrozenPie (3. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er will ein Corsair AX860 haben. Aber Hauptsache kein Seasonic.



Den Thread muss ich mir irgendwo ablegen


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2015)

Ich hab mich teilweise weggerollt.


----------



## Hannes009 (3. März 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Mach am besten hier einen Beratungsthread auf bevor du noch ein Corsair RM kaufst


JA klar sowieso  
Hier wird einem ja immer klasse geholfen^^


----------



## FrozenPie (3. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab mich teilweise weggerollt.



Ich hab's wenigstens versucht ihm Anfangs teilweise noch etwas zu erklären, aber der Typ war ja wirklich der Oberhammer


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Ich hab's wenigstens versucht ihm Anfangs teilweise noch etwas zu erklären, aber der Typ war ja wirklich der Oberhammer



Schade, dass da wohl nichts mehr kommen wird. Aber immer wieder lustig.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. März 2015)

Hannes009 schrieb:


> JA klar sowieso
> Hier wird einem ja immer klasse geholfen^^



Tja, manche sind da anderer Meinung ... Vorallem dann, wenn einem
[IRONIE] SeaSonic Müll angedreht wird [/IRONIE]




FrozenPie schrieb:


> Ich hab's wenigstens versucht ihm Anfangs teilweise noch etwas zu erklären, aber der Typ war ja wirklich der Oberhammer



Ich ebenfalls ... Ich habe selbst Tests zu den Netzteilen verlinkt, aber da war ebenfalls für die Katz 



Threshold schrieb:


> Schade, dass da wohl nichts mehr kommen wird. Aber immer wieder lustig.



Ja, das wäre sicherlich amüsant geworden


----------



## ebastler (3. März 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Tja, manche sind da anderer Meinung ... Vorallem dann, wenn einem
> [IRONIE] SeaSonic Müll angedreht wird [/IRONIE]
> 
> 
> ...



Link? Link? Link? Link? 

Zum Thema: Ich geb mir gleich die Kugel. Schaltungsanalyse an einem Delta.
Primärseitig ist eine schöne senkrechte Steuerplatine. 2 8-Pinner, ein 16-Pinner.
Gut. Gegoogelt, jetzt ist der 16-Pinner ein 4-fach Komparator, der eine 8-Pinner ein PFC IC und der andere n kleiner integrierter Wandler, der wohl die 5V SB macht.
Entweder fehlt mir da ein verfluchter IC, oder Delta macht echt das ganze SNT über den Komparator. Unüblich, aber möglich. Gerade bei Delta weiß man ja nie.
Und wo die Treiber abgeblieben sind kapier ich sowieso nicht. Winzige SMD Transis sind in der Nähe der Gates zweier MOSFETs, aber die sind mir fast etwas zu klein, um Gatetreiber zu spielen. Aber sonst ist weit und breit nichts.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2015)

Einfach mal durchlesen. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...rk-power-pro-10-850w-oder-corsair-ax860i.html


----------



## Hannes009 (3. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Einfach mal durchlesen.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...rk-power-pro-10-850w-oder-corsair-ax860i.html


Selten so gelacht


----------



## FrozenPie (3. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Ich geb mir gleich die Kugel. Schaltungsanalyse an einem Delta.
> Primärseitig ist eine schöne senkrechte Steuerplatine. 2 8-Pinner, ein 16-Pinner.
> Gut. Gegoogelt, jetzt ist der 16-Pinner ein 4-fach Komparator, der eine 8-Pinner ein PFC IC und der andere n kleiner integrierter Wandler, der wohl die 5V SB macht.
> Entweder fehlt mir da ein verfluchter IC, oder Delta macht echt das ganze SNT über den Komparator. Unüblich, aber möglich. Gerade bei Delta weiß man ja nie.
> Und wo die Treiber abgeblieben sind kapier ich sowieso nicht. Winzige SMD Transis sind in der Nähe der Gates zweier MOSFETs, aber die sind mir fast etwas zu klein, um Gatetreiber zu spielen. Aber sonst ist weit und breit nichts.



Betreibst du gerade Reverse-Engineering oder was machst du da?


----------



## ebastler (3. März 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Betreibst du gerade Reverse-Engineering oder was machst du da?



Eigentlich fing es mit einem Review an, aber nun bin ich verdammt neugierig...


----------



## FrozenPie (3. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Eigentlich fing es mit einem Review an, aber nun bin ich verdammt neugierig...



Könnte aber ein verdammt langes Review werden, wenn du so in die Materie steigst


----------



## ebastler (3. März 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Könnte aber ein verdammt langes Review werden, wenn du so in die Materie steigst



Ich wollte nur, wie es guter Ton ist, die Namen der wichtigsten ICs angeben. Dass ich das scheinbar nicht tun kann, habe ich akzeptiert.
Nun ist aber der Hobbyelektroniker in mir gekränkt. Ich will verdammtnochmal wissen, was Delta da treibt. Bei Gelegenheit rücke ich dem Ding mit dem Oszilloskop auf die Pelle.


----------



## FrozenPie (3. März 2015)

Ich bewundere immer wieder den Einsatz und die Motivation mancher Leute hier im Forum.. Hut ab


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. März 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Ich bewundere immer wieder den Einsatz und die Motivation mancher Leute hier im Forum.. Hut ab



Dem schließe ich mich gerne an


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur, wie es guter Ton ist, die Namen der wichtigsten ICs angeben. Dass ich das scheinbar nicht tun kann, habe ich akzeptiert.
> Nun ist aber der Hobbyelektroniker in mir gekränkt. Ich will verdammtnochmal wissen, was Delta da treibt. Bei Gelegenheit rücke ich dem Ding mit dem Oszilloskop auf die Pelle.



Ich würde einfach mal bei Delta einbrechen und die Datenblätter studieren.


----------



## ebastler (3. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach mal bei Delta einbrechen und die Datenblätter studieren.



Datenblätter? Ich nehm den Chefentwickler mit und setze den so lange unter Strom, bis er mir den Schaltplan erklärt


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. März 2015)

Also meine Empfehlung wäre, dass du dir 'nen Badcaps Account zulegst und versuchst das ganze dort in Englischer Sprache zu schildern...

Da wirst ev. Leute finden, die dir helfen könnten.


Aber du siehst, dass es auch andere Möglichkeiten gibt, ein Netzteil zu bauen. Man muss nicht unbedingt auf entsprechende Standard Komponenten (wie z.B. die Champion Micro Chips, z.B. CM6800 für ein PWM geregeltes Netzteil) zurückgreifen, man kann das ganze auch durch preiswertere Chips durch mehr Know How hin bekommen 

Und früher hat man z.B. bei Multi Rail Netzteilen auch nur einen 8pin Sicherungs IC wie den berühmt berüchtigten WT7502 bzw 7510 verwendet - daneben aber auch noch 'nen LM339 oder 393 oder zwei davon daneben getackert. Zum Beispiel bei meinem 650 ST-65ZF hat man das so gemacht. Aber auch HEC hat es bei einigen Netzteilen ähnlich gemacht...

Somit kann man durchaus sagen, dass diese 8pin Sicherungs ICs nicht grundsätzlich böse sind - sie sind es nur dann, wenn man denen nichts für die Überwachung der +12V Leitung zur Seite stellt...


----------



## Philipus II (4. März 2015)

Wobei das ein geübter Reviewer erkennen muss, wenn da weitere Sicherungschips verbaut sind. Wenn mit den Schutzschaltungen was nicht stimmt, sollte man eh beim Hersteller nachfragen. Mir haben die Techniker, teils unter NDA bezüglich Details, immer sehr umfassend Auskunft gegeben


----------



## NuVirus (4. März 2015)

Ist ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal eigl ein gutes Angebot bzw grundsätzlich ein vernünftiges Netzteil (will es mir nicht kaufen) aber rein aus Interesse.

Was steckt da technisch dahinter?


----------



## ebastler (4. März 2015)

Da scheint die selbe Platine von Enhance drin zu sein, wie im V550SM, das ich hier hatte.
Kann zum 750er aus dem Stegreif wenig sagen, aber das 550er hat super Spannungen, ist ein Stück effizienzer als mein E9 oder ein CS550M und hat eine echt gute Kondensatorbestückung. Hohe Verarbeitungsqualität, langlebiger Lüfter. Im Idle hörbar, unter Last sehr leise.


----------



## _chiller_ (4. März 2015)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Ist ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal eigl ein gutes Angebot bzw grundsätzlich ein vernünftiges Netzteil (will es mir nicht kaufen) aber rein aus Interesse.
> 
> Was steckt da technisch dahinter?


Ist das jetzt ein V750S oder ein V750SM? Letzteres hat japanische Caps, das V750S nicht. Für 70 Euro ist das aber ein gutes Angebot, falls du die Leistung brauchen solltest.


----------



## NuVirus (4. März 2015)

Brauche es wie gesagt nicht da ich bei einer Karte bleibe aber scheint das V750S zu sein laut Produktbezeichnung


----------



## Definder (4. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Da scheint die selbe Platine von Enhance drin zu sein, wie im V550SM, das ich hier hatte.
> Kann zum 750er aus dem Stegreif wenig sagen, aber das 550er hat super Spannungen, ist ein Stück effizienzer als mein E9 oder ein CS550M und hat eine echt gute Kondensatorbestückung. Hohe Verarbeitungsqualität, langlebiger Lüfter. Im Idle hörbar, unter Last sehr leise.



Die 70 € inkl. Versand klingen natürlich schon verlockend. Vor allem, da mein altes CX 600 nicht wirklich für die R9 290 ausgelegt ist. Weiß einer von euch ob das gruppenreguliert ist, konnte das aus dem englischen Review nicht so richtig rauslesen.

"In the secondary side, four Infineon IPP029N06N fets are installed on a small heatsink. These regulate the +12V rail. The minor rails are generated by two small DC-DC converters. The heatsink that holds the +12V fets has two thermistors on its fins; one is used by the Over Temperature Protection feature and the other by the fan's speed-control circuit. Each of the two VRMs also has an APW7073 PWM controller and a single CSD86350Q5D fet. 
" klingt eher danach, das sie getrennt reguliert werden oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## ebastler (4. März 2015)

Natürlich ist das nicht gruppenreguliert. Sonst hätte ich kaum von super Spannungen gesprochen


----------



## Definder (4. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das nicht gruppenreguliert. Sonst hätte ich kaum von super Spannungen gesprochen



Sorry, ich bin ein absoluter Netzteil-Noob da frag ich lieber einmal zuviel nach  Still much to learn i have


----------



## ebastler (4. März 2015)

Definder schrieb:


> Sorry, ich bin ein absoluter Netzteil-Noob da frag ich lieber einmal zuviel nach  Still much to learn i have



Ich hätte mich auch deutlicher ausdrücken sollen 
Wenn es das V750M ohne S ist, dann könnten die Elkos nach einigen Jahren mal am Ende sein, aber ich bezweifle, dass die das sind, ehe du das NT sowieso auswechseln würdest.
Technisch ist es absolut einwandfrei. Das 550W Modell hat mich ziemlich begeistert


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (4. März 2015)

Definder schrieb:


> The minor rails are generated by two small DC-DC converters



Selbst dieser Satz sagt explizit, dass es NICHT GRUPPENREGULIERT ist  

Mit den Minor Rails sind die 3,3V und die 5V Rails angesprochen, die in diesem Fall einzeln geregelt werden ... Daher die von Ebastler angesprochen super Spannungen


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (4. März 2015)

Kenn einer das Netzteil aus diesem Beitrag ...

Viel kann das doch nicht Wert sein ... oder ???


----------



## _chiller_ (4. März 2015)

Das Teil gibts bei ebay für 17 Euro - und auch nur dort. Ich gehe zu 90% davon aus, dass es sich dabei um Schrott handelt ^^


----------



## Philipus II (4. März 2015)

Schrott.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. März 2015)

Tjo, happy PC-Grilling kann man da nur sagen. Und die Daumen drücken, dass es NUR beim PC bleibt...

Ich hab mich mal dazu hinreißen lassen, etwas zu dem Jungen zu schreiben...

Einigen Leuten scheint einfach nicht klar zu sein, wie schlecht solche Billigeimer sind. Und dass die Behörden meist zu träge sind, um den Herren Importeuren für diesen gefährlichen Mist zu bestrafen...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (4. März 2015)

Richtig so Stefan. Habs gerade gelesen ...

Ich würde es ja auch versuchen ihm das auszureden, aber dazu fehlt mir das Fachwissen


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2015)

Einfach sagen, dass das nichts taugt.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (4. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Einfach sagen, dass das nichts taugt.



Das hab ich ja auch versucht 

Aber irgendwie bekommt man da nur bescheuerte Antworten


----------



## poiu (4. März 2015)

das NT ist doch voll Cool es tickt na wenn das keine Vorwarnung ist


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2015)

Da kann man auch nichts mehr machen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. März 2015)

Das neue hört sich auch furchtbar an. Ich glaube ich versuche mal im CB ein paar Leute zu "bekehren"


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. März 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das neue hört sich auch furchtbar an. Ich glaube ich versuche mal im CB ein paar Leute zu "bekehren"



Ich glaube kaum das er sich bekehren lässt ... ihm scheint es ja nicht wirklich zu interessieren was bei solchen Netzteilen passen kann, da er ja ohnehin "das Netzteil nicht all zu lange behalten will" ... mal ganz davon abgesehen das er das eh nicht wird


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. März 2015)

Ja ich habs versucht. Das MaXedoutDreirad


----------



## S754 (5. März 2015)

Hi, will jetzt kein extra Thread aufmachen.

Ich suche ein neues Netzteil für den Office PC meines Vaters, da das jetzige Probleme macht (PC geht nur sporadisch an und bekommt manchmal keinen Strom, mit anderem Netzteil gehts einwandfrei) und auch schon recht alt ist, da es noch vom alten PC übernommen wurde. Es sollte so günstig wie möglich sein ~40€ inkl. Versand nach Ö! Am besten wäre es, wenn das NT hier verfügbar ist: e-tec.at / Markenelektronik zu Diskontpreisen
Dann fällt der Versand weg.

Komponenten:
A4-5300
MSI FM2-A55M-E33
4Gig RAM
320Gig 2,5" HDD
Zalman ZM-T2 Plus

Gehäusebedingt ist nicht viel Platz, deshalb wäre was mit Kabelmanagement nicht schlecht (wenns da was günstiges gibt).


----------



## Icedaft (5. März 2015)

Das reicht aus :

e-tec.at / Netzteile / BE QUIET! System Power 7 300W ATX 2.31


----------



## poiu (5. März 2015)

grad im angebot

LC-Power Pro-Line LC7300 V2.3 Silver Shield 300W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## S754 (5. März 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> grad im angebot
> 
> LC-Power Pro-Line LC7300 V2.3 Silver Shield 300W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Wo denn?


----------



## Definder (5. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich hätte mich auch deutlicher ausdrücken sollen
> Wenn es das V750M ohne S ist, dann könnten die Elkos nach einigen Jahren mal am Ende sein, aber ich bezweifle, dass die das sind, ehe du das NT sowieso auswechseln würdest.
> Technisch ist es absolut einwandfrei. Das 550W Modell hat mich ziemlich begeistert



Nachtrag: es war das V750S mit den japanischen Kondensatoren, steht zumindest so auf der Verpackung. Geniales Angebot, vielen Dank an alle für die schnellen Antworten. Bin auf den ersten Blick sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil !


----------



## poiu (5. März 2015)

selsbt ohne Jap elkos Top

neues video von dem E-Technik Freak  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI5Ftm1-jik


----------



## ebastler (6. März 2015)

Ich hoffe wirklich sehr auf eine gute Enhance Platine mit leisem Lüfter... Es schmerzt immer noch, dass ich mein V550SM verschenkt habe. Hätte es behalten sollen


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. März 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> neues video von dem E-Technik Freak
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI5Ftm1-jik



Der Kunde  Sehr Geil ... So musst du echt drauf sein ^^

Gibt es solche "Erklärvideos" eigentlich auch in Deutsch. Interessieren würde mich das schon ... Um in die Netzteiltechnik einzutauchen, komme ich leider um Elektrotechnik nicht drum rum. Das Letzte mal Elektrotechnik hatte ich zw. 1998 & 2002 in der Berufsschule  und seit dem nichts mehr damit zu tun gehabt. Bis die Suche nach einem neuen Netzteil mein Interesse geweckt hat 

Also sollte jemand Videos zu Netzteiltechnik und evtl tiefe Einblicke in die Materie *In Deutsch* wissen bzw haben, so möchte ich leises Interesse anmelden


----------



## poiu (6. März 2015)

so müssten E-Technik Vorlesungen an der Uni sein^^ 


ich kenen nur noch die KhanAcademy auf Engl gibts mehr

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLirbHvoUlBTvWn5m_HeGUcAZQani-kgDG

leider wieder nur basics

https://www.youtube.com/user/trinatphys


----------



## Philipus II (6. März 2015)

EEV Blog hat auch super Infos in englischen Videos. Vor allem, da er die Auswirkungen von vielen Dingen direkt demonstriert schaue ich das gerne an.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. März 2015)

Was meint ihr? 
Adapter zuverlässig? 
Corsair Cs450m wirklich besser als das LC Power Gold Lc9550? 
Nur ein 6/8 Pol PCIe Stecker am Netzteil: Graka braucht aber zwei - 6 und 6/8 Pol! - https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1454158
Nur ein 6/8 Pol PCIe Stecker am Netzteil: Graka braucht aber zwei - 6 und 6/8 Pol!


----------



## Atent123 (6. März 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?
> Adapter zuverlässig?
> Corsair Cs450m wirklich besser als das LC Power Gold Lc9550?
> Nur ein 6/8 Pol PCIe Stecker am Netzteil: Graka braucht aber zwei - 6 und 6/8 Pol! - https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1454158
> Nur ein 6/8 Pol PCIe Stecker am Netzteil: Graka braucht aber zwei - 6 und 6/8 Pol!



Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher von welchem Hersteller das 450m kommt aber ich denke das LC müsste besser sein.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. März 2015)

GreatWall


----------



## FrozenPie (6. März 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> neues video von dem E-Technik Freak
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI5Ftm1-jik



WTF did i just watch 
Der Typ ist ja mal richtig krass  (Irgendwie z.T. Lebensmüde )


----------



## poiu (7. März 2015)

@FrozenPie

der ist E-Technik Ing der wieß schon wa sder macht, ich finde die videos richtgi gut  

@Dreiradsimulator

ich weiß nicht beide NT haben vor und nachteile


----------



## Journeyman (7. März 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?
> Adapter zuverlässig?
> Corsair Cs450m wirklich besser als das LC Power Gold Lc9550?
> Nur ein 6/8 Pol PCIe Stecker am Netzteil: Graka braucht aber zwei - 6 und 6/8 Pol! - https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1454158
> Nur ein 6/8 Pol PCIe Stecker am Netzteil: Graka braucht aber zwei - 6 und 6/8 Pol!



Wozu der ganze Stress mitm Adapter? Einfach das gute LC-Power nehmen (mehr Anschlüsse, preiswerter) und gut ists.



poiu schrieb:


> @FrozenPie
> 
> der ist E-Technik Ing der wieß schon wa sder macht, ich finde die videos richtgi gut


Jepp, der Typ ist echt amüsant


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. März 2015)

Er hat das Corsair schon. Aber die wollen ja unbedingt an dem Rumprobieren mit dem Adapter. Testkaninvhen


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2015)

Dann lass ihn herumschrauben und wenn er später nach einem neuen Netzteil fragt, weißt du, was du antworten musst.


----------



## FrozenPie (7. März 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> @FrozenPie
> 
> der ist E-Technik Ing der wieß schon wa sder macht, ich finde die videos richtgi gut



Genau deswegen ist es ja so genial


----------



## Adi1 (7. März 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> der ist E-Technik Ing der wieß schon wa sder macht, ich finde die videos richtgi gut



Dass fällt mir schwer zu glauben.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. März 2015)

Hi Leute 
Last über Molex landet auf der Sekundär Seite? Nicht das ich was behaupte was Quark ist. Aber sollte eigentlich Stimmen. 
Gruss Dreiradsimulator


----------



## poiu (7. März 2015)

alles was aus den kabeln kommt ist sekundärseite, primärseite sit das was reingeht

@Adi1

wenn nicht wäre der wohl längst tod 

hier guckst du

Mehdi Sadaghdar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. März 2015)

Asoooooo. Das ist ja logisch. Mir wurde das anderes erklärt


----------



## eXquisite (7. März 2015)

Wie soll es denn auch anders sein? Brauchst du 230V auf nem Kabel oder was?


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Asoooooo. Das ist ja logisch. Mir wurde das anderes erklärt



Wo soll der Molex stecker denn sonst angeschlossen sein? 
am Primärcap?


----------



## ebastler (8. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo soll der Molex stecker denn sonst angeschlossen sein?
> am Primärcap?



Na klar, damit macht man eine WD Green zu einer 20k RPM HDD. Wusstest du das etwas nicht? 
Kursiert schon seit Jahren als Geheimtipp.


----------



## eXquisite (8. März 2015)

> Wo soll der Molex stecker denn sonst angeschlossen sein?
> am Primärcap?





> Na klar, damit macht man eine WD Green zu einer 20k RPM HDD. Wusstest du das etwas nicht?
> Kursiert schon seit Jahren als Geheimtipp.


Noch schlauer wäre es, das Ding vor den Gleichrichter zu hängen, dann dreht die in beide Richtungen und lässt sich doppelt beschreiben


----------



## captain_drink (8. März 2015)

Frage zwischendurch: Ich hatte irgendwo mal gelesen, dass die Lüfterkurve beim True Power Classic 550W so geändert worden sein soll, dass der Lüfter nicht mehr bei denselben Lasten wie das 450W aufdreht, sondern später. Weiß dazu jemand etwas Näheres oder konnte es ggf. überprüfen? 
Wenn dem so wäre, dann könnte man den kleinen Aufpreis zum TPC 550W durchaus zahlen, vom Rail- und Überlastverhalten dürften sich beide ja nicht großartig unterscheiden.


----------



## _chiller_ (8. März 2015)

Ich hatte damals beide Netzteile im Test, das TP550C wird erst unter höherer Last laut:
Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Antec True Power Classic TP-550C


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2015)

Hast du mal eine Gegenprobe mit einem neuen 550er Modell gemacht?


----------



## _chiller_ (8. März 2015)

Bislang nicht, das 450C hab ich im April bekommen, das 550C gegen Ende 2014. Wobei ich das TP550C aktuell vom Preis her nicht interessant finde.


----------



## captain_drink (8. März 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ich hatte damals beide Netzteile im Test, das TP550C wird erst unter höherer Last laut:
> Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Antec True Power Classic TP-550C



Gut zu wissen, Danke dir.


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Bislang nicht, das 450C hab ich im April bekommen, das 550C gegen Ende 2014. Wobei ich das TP550C aktuell vom Preis her nicht interessant finde.



Ich auch nicht, mich würde es nur interessieren, ob das bei dir ein Ausreißer war oder ob das jetzt immer brauchbar ist.
Ich hatte Anfang des Jahres eins in der Hand und das war schon bei mittlerer Spielelast hörbar. Da war ich sehr enttäuscht.
Das blöde ist dann, dass ich danach ein Antec Edge hatte und das war noch lauter.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. März 2015)

*notwendige Leistung von Netzteilen*

In letzter Zeit gibt es immer wieder in vielen Strängen mit eigentlich ganz anderem Thema Diskussionen über die notwendige Leistung von Netzteilen. Ich bin schon lange verwundert, wie gering die hier oft empfohlenen Leistungen sind. Ich selber bevorzuge immer eine kleine Reserve und nutzte lieben ein 20% größeres Netzteil, als gerade so notwendig ist.

Zum einen möchte ich für mögliche Overclocking Experimente immer mehr Sicherheit haben, zweitens ist die Spannungsstabiltät in der Regel besser, wenn Netzteile nicht maximal belastet werden und der Wirkungsgrad sinkt bei hohen Lasten auch wieder. Ziel ist für mich, in normalen das System gut auslastenden Anwendung auf 50-70% Netzteilleistung zu kommen.

Ausgangspunkt der letzten Diskussion war ein 500W Netzteil für einen i7-4790K mit R9-290X, was ich persönlich für "mutig" empfinde, auch wenn es anfangs gut läuft. Wenn ich Jahre zurückdenke, gab es immer wieder die Diskussion über den Wert der angegebenen TDP. Zum Teil wird diese schon im Referenzdesign erheblich überschritten, mit Übertaktung kann man schnell man 50% drüber liegen. Zum Teil liegen sie auch erheblich tiefer. Für mich ist es mehr ein Marketingwert.

Durchschnittsstrommessungen am Netzteileingang geben einen guten Hinweis auf die Ökonomie eines Systems und sind eine wichtige Kenngröße zur Vergleichbarkeit von Systemen, sagen aber sehr wenig über kurzzeitige Lastspitzen aus.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2015)

*AW: notwendige Leistung von Netzteilen*

Für ein 4790k und eine R9 290X reicht ein 500 Watt Netzteil aus. Auch wenn du übertaktest.
Der Wirkungsgrad ist bei Gold Netzteilen zwischen 20 und 100% relativ gleich. Es ist also egal, ob das Netzteil mit 50 oder 80% belastet wird.
Der Nachteil von zu großen Netzteilen ist immer der, dass große Netzteile lauter, teurer und ineffizienter sind als solche Netzteile die passend sind.


----------



## eXquisite (9. März 2015)

*AW: notwendige Leistung von Netzteilen*



> Ausgangspunkt der letzten Diskussion war ein 500W Netzteil für einen i7-4790K mit R9-290X, was ich persönlich für "mutig" empfinde, auch wenn es anfangs gut läuft. Wenn ich Jahre zurückdenke, gab es immer wieder die Diskussion über den Wert der angegebenen TDP. Zum Teil wird diese schon im Referenzdesign erheblich überschritten, mit Übertaktung kann man schnell man 50% drüber liegen. Zum Teil liegen sie auch erheblich tiefer. Für mich ist es mehr ein Marketingwert.



Wo sind 120 Watt Reserve denn zu wenig? Ich brauche mit 4770k und R9 290X 430 Watt ohne Übertaktung an der Dose, davon 10% abgezogen sind wir bei 380 Watt Realverbrauch. Wenn wir nun ein 500 Watt Netzteil nehmen haben wir also noch mehr als 30% Reserve und wenn du 20% Reserve haben möchtest solltest du dir ein 450 Watt Gerät kaufen weil das 500er laut dir überdimensioniert ist.

Die kurzzeitigen "Lastspitzen" sind völlig irrelevant weil genau aus dem Grund gibt es Caps in den Netzteilen, die werden abgefangen und gut ist, das hat nichts mit der Leistung zu tun. Würdest du die mit einrechnen, müsstest du für das E10 mit 500 Watt zum Beispiel 650 Watt einrechnen, da es diese für CPU und GPU zur Verfügung stellen kann ohne Probleme und ohne Abzuschalten.


----------



## poiu (9. März 2015)

*AW: notwendige Leistung von Netzteilen*

das sollte ein Mod in den nDiskusionsthread verschieben


----------



## Atent123 (9. März 2015)

*AW: notwendige Leistung von Netzteilen*

Custom Modelle können z.b. im Falle der 290 sogar deutlich weniger verbrauchen durch die bessere Kühlung.


----------



## beren2707 (9. März 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> das sollte ein Mod in den Diskusionsthread verschieben


So ist es, habe deswegen auch in beiden Themen auf diesen Thread verwiesen - die Beiträge wurden verschoben.

Als Beitrag zum Thema verweise ich auf mein System in der Signatur. An der Dose werden momentan i.d.R ~300W-340W gemessen, je nach Spiel.


----------



## Icedaft (9. März 2015)

Tja Beren, da hast du aber bei der Netzteilwahl den Anlaufstrom, die TDPs und die bösen Lastspitzen nicht berücksichtig. Theoretisch müßte Dir dein Netzteil schon um die Ohren geflogen sein...


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2015)

Bei 3 HDDs im Rechner kann schon ein 700 Watt Netzteil knapp werden.


----------



## beren2707 (9. März 2015)

Hey, nicht übertreiben, bei mir es sind "nur" zwei Stück. 
Habe ja dank SSD + 2x HDD intern sowie Xonar Essence ST + Killer NIC E2100 noch Abnehmer abseits CPU+GPU+MB, die nicht gerade üblich sind. Außerdem sind (abgesehen von den Plätzen im Boden) alle möglichen Lüfterplätze besetzt.  Und trotzdem genügt das E8 480W vollkommen, auch mit ordentlich OC in Benchmarks.


----------



## Icedaft (9. März 2015)

Wobei ich zugeben muß, das das "Nichtfunktionieren" des Rechners aus diesem Thread mich vor ein Rätsel stellt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-sich-pc-faehrt-nicht-hoch-9.html#post7234527

Vielleicht habt Ihr ja noch eine Idee dazu?


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2015)

Schutzschaltung löst aus.
Das Silverstone ist da höher oder gar nicht abgesichert und deswegen startet der Rechner.
Ich würde das System mal ausbauen und auf dem Tisch testen. Als Unterlage reicht ein Pappkarton.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schutzschaltung löst aus.



Aber da würden doch auch die Lüfter ausgehen ... Wenn eine Schutzschaltung auslöst, dann schaltet doch das Netzteil komplett ab.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2015)

Keine Ahnung, ich hab das Teil nicht vor mir liegen aber gesehen hab ich eben schon eine Menge.
So z.B. ein Rechner, der nie lief, egal ob Enermax, BeQuiet oder sonst was drin ist, aber mit einem MS Tech startete er und lief problemlos. 
Deswegen sagte ich ja auch, dass er das Teil mal auf den Tisch testen soll, um einen Kurzschluss oder was auch immer ausschließen zu können.
Es reicht schon, wenn von der Slotblende des Case was in einen USB Port reinragt und da was berührt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. März 2015)

*AW: notwendige Leistung von Netzteilen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Für ein 4790k und eine R9 290X reicht ein 500 Watt Netzteil aus. Auch wenn du übertaktest.


Hier wurden alleine knapp 325 Watt für eine R9-290 gemessen, OHNE System. Ich würde bei obigem Komponenten min. 550W bevorzugen, z.B. ein Bequiet Dark Power Pro 10
Leistungsaufnahme - Hawaii unter Wasser: Eiszeit für die R9 290 mit NZXT Kraken X40/G10



eXquisite schrieb:


> [...] Die kurzzeitigen "Lastspitzen" sind völlig irrelevant weil genau aus dem Grund gibt es Caps in den Netzteilen [...]


Und beim Einschalten des Rechners und hochfahren sind die Kondensatoren schon gefüllt, oder sorgen sie genau in dem Zustand zu einer weiteren Spannungsabsenkung, während das Gesamtsystem für kurze Zeit den Maximalstrom zieht? Außerdem streuen Systeme. Auf die Messwerte einzelner Recher lege ich immer pauschal 10% drauf, sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2015)

Ja. die tollen Peak Werte. Kennen wir doch schon.
Hast du sonst nichts neues?


----------



## FrozenPie (9. März 2015)

Wenn du nach den Peak-Werten gehst, dann solltest du bei der GTX 970/980 das Netzteil auch ein bisschen größer skalieren, da diese bis zu 400W peaken


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. März 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Wenn du nach den Peak-Werten gehst, dann solltest du bei der GTX 970/980 das Netzteil auch ein bisschen größer skalieren, da diese bis zu 400W peaken


5 sec sind für mich kein klassischer "Peak" mehr. Da helfen auch keine Kondensatoren. Und beim Einschalten stören die Kondensatoren  und helfen nicht.


----------



## FrozenPie (9. März 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> 5 sec sind für mich kein klassischer "Peak" mehr. Da helfen auch keine Kondensatoren. Und beim Einschalten stören die Kondensatoren und helfen nicht.



Da beweisen sämtliche R9 290(X) die mit einem 400-500W Netzteil laufen durchgängig das Gegenteil


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. März 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Da beweisen sämtliche R9 290(X) die mit einem 400-500W Netzteil laufen durchgängig das Gegenteil


Dem Praktiker mag das als Wert reichen, wer sich mit statistischer Streuung auskennt, nimmt lieber ein paar Watt mehr. Fällt jeder tausendste Rechner aus und startet nicht? Wäre mir zu teuer, die ganze Lauferei und wochenlanges Warten auf neue Komponenten. Aber wer knapp am Geld ist, kann es natürlich probieren. In den meisten Fällen wird es funktionieren.


----------



## beren2707 (9. März 2015)

Mein E8 480W hat schon die 7970 mit 1250/1800 MHz gestemmt und hat auch mit der (moderat übertakteten) 290 @ 1,1 GHz keinerlei Probleme.  Gilt auch für all die Systeme mit 290(X) und 780 (Ti), die ich mit TP-550C, E10 500W etc. zusammenstellen durfte. Die müssten ja alle regelmäßig beim Hochfahren und unter Last einen Schwächeanfall erleiden.


----------



## FrozenPie (9. März 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dem Praktiker mag das als Wert reichen, wer sich mit statistischer Streuung auskennt, nimmt lieber ein paar Watt mehr. Fällt jeder tausendste Rechner aus und startet nicht? Wäre mir zu teuer, die ganze Lauferei und wochenlanges Warten auf neue Komponenten. Aber wer knapp am Geld ist, kann es natürlich probieren. In den meisten Fällen wird es funktionieren.



Es gibt keine Fall, von dem mir bekannt wäre, dass ein 500W Netzteil bei einem Ottonormal-User nicht ausreichend gewesen wäre für eine 290 und wenn es denn doch mal nicht funktioniert hat, wurde es immer auf die Unfähigkeit des Users, ein Multirail-Netzteil nicht richtig anschließen zu können, oder auf ein defektes Gerät, zurückgeführt. Nach richtiger Verkabelung bzw. Austausch lief es dann immer 
Und wenn du mal überlegst wie viele 16k µF Caps im Sekundärbereich des Netzteils sind, dann kannst du schon davon ausgehen, dass die die Spannung mehr als lange genug aufrecht erhalten können


----------



## ebastler (9. März 2015)

290X @ 1100/1400MHz läuft 1A mit meiner 4670K @4.3GHz, nie über 430W primär ingame.... Spannungen sind Schrott, was aber daran liegt, dass das E9 generell eine eher miese Plattform mit guten Elkos und gutem Lüfter ist... Selbst ein Delta NT, das bei minimalem Überstrom (19A für 10s, 18A normal pro Rail) sehr empfindlich sofort abschaltet (hab ich getestet) hat keinerlei Probleme mit einer 290X @1100/1400.  Erst bei 1150/1450 (+50mV) schaltet es in Heaven ab.
Spannungen sind dabei absolut genial, gemessen mit einem Fluke 177.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. März 2015)

*Lesen und verstehen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> ... Fällt jeder tausendste Rechner aus und startet nicht?  ...





beren2707 schrieb:


> [...] Die müssten ja alle regelmäßig beim Hochfahren und unter Last einen Schwächeanfall erleiden [...]



Lesen und verstehen sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge.


----------



## beren2707 (9. März 2015)

Du musst mir garantiert keine Nachhilfe in Textverständnis erteilen  - hier wird eine rein theoretische Annahme ohne Berücksichtigung von Praxiserfahrungen als Diskussionsgegenstand für alle Kaufempfehlungen solcher Systeme herangezogen. Es ist nunmal Bullshit, dass für jedes 08/15-System, das ingame bei ~300-350W liegt, plötzlich ein 700W-Netzteil nötig wäre. Sowas wird im SGPU-Bereich bei extremem OC von CPU und GPU (bspw. 5820K @ 4,3-4,5 GHz + 290X @ 1250/1600 MHz) u. U. nötig, aber sicher nicht beim Ausgangsfall, einem popeligen 4790K + 290X, für den deiner Meinung nach plötzlich ein E10 500W zu schwach sein soll!


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dem Praktiker mag das als Wert reichen, wer sich mit statistischer Streuung auskennt, nimmt lieber ein paar Watt mehr. Fällt jeder tausendste Rechner aus und startet nicht? Wäre mir zu teuer, die ganze Lauferei und wochenlanges Warten auf neue Komponenten. Aber wer knapp am Geld ist, kann es natürlich probieren. In den meisten Fällen wird es funktionieren.



Statistische Streuung? 
Echt schon beeindruckend, was du hier für Wörter herausholst um zu erklären, wieso man ein stärkeres Netzteil braucht. 
Wie schon mehrmals gesagt, Peak Werte ist Wayne, deine 5 Sekunden sind auch nur Peak. Schau dir doch mal die Tabellen bei Onkel Tom genauer an.
Und schau dir vor allem den Durchschnittswert an, denn der ist wichtiger als die Peak Werte.



beren2707 schrieb:


> für den deiner Meinung nach plötzlich ein E10 500W zu schwach sein soll!



Ja. finde ich auch komisch. Jetzt reicht ein 500 Watt Netzteil nicht mehr.
Wie lange gibt es die R9 290X jetzt schon? Erst seit gestern?


----------



## Icedaft (9. März 2015)

Thres, nicht zu sehr ärgern, sonst lässt man den Panda auf Dich los...


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Thres, nicht zu sehr ärgern, sonst lässt man den Panda auf Dich los...



Ach ja. Stimmt. Der ist auch noch da.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (9. März 2015)

Moin moin.

Hab da mal ne Frage:

- Kann es am NT liegen, wenn mein System im CrossFire-Modus nicht stabil läuft bzw. sich direkt aufhängt, sowie das Spiel (3d-Ansicht nach dem Menü) geladen ist? Mit nur einer Karte vorher lief´s stabil.

Habe mal den HWMonitor laufen lassen und die 12V-Schiene fiel auf 11,59 Volt ab - dann kam der Freeze und ich mußte den Reset-Taster nutzen. Alternativ könnte ich auch mal das Multimeter anklemmen. Wo müßte ich dann die 12V abgreifen? Am ATX-Stecker oder an einem beliebigen LW-Stecker?
NT ist ein 650 Watt Thermaltake Smart Series Modular 80+ aus dem Jahr 2012. Zusätzlich zu den Komponenten (Signatur) kam noch eine zweite R9 270 dazu - die CPU läuft allerdings nicht mehr mit 4,4 Ghz sondern nur noch mit Standardtakt (3,6Ghz).

Gruß Paul


----------



## FrozenPie (9. März 2015)

Das Thermaltake Smart ist eine Gruppenregulierte Basis also schon mal gänzlich ungeeignet für ein SLI/CF-System, das solltest du gegen eins mit Indy-Regulation ersetzen. Und ja, es kann durchaus sein, bei diesem Netzteil, dass es an instabilen Spannungen liegt, dass dein System freezt. Sei froh, dass es nur freezt 
Bei deinem Setup würde sich das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W am ehesten eignen 

Spannungen per Software auszulesen funktioniert so ziemlich gar nicht (Laut HW-Monitor liegen alle Spannungen meines NTs fast 50% unter dem Soll-Wert ). Da müsstest du mit einem Multimeter direkt ran


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. März 2015)

Wieviel Wattsekunde oder Joule speichern die Kondensatoren, Threshold? Und es geht nicht um 700W,  Beren, sondern darum, dass ich bei 500W  und 2000h gealterten Netzteilen durchaus in selten Einzelfällen Probleme erwarten würde und darum selber in der Konfiguration 550W nehmen würde, lass es 10,-€ mehr kosten. Ich bin gerne auf der sicheren Seite. Und es wird hier gerade ein Fall beschrieben, bei dem scheinbar ein 500W Netzteil nicht ausreicht. Das kann auch an der angeblich im Sockel verschmierten Wärmeleitpaste liegen, aber das scheint einer dieser seltenen Fälle zu sein, bei denen es Probleme gibt. 

Es geht mir nur um die Absolutheit, mit der Empfehlungen ausgesprochen werden. Und nur, weil es bei Dir als Profi gut funktioniert und Du keinerlei Probleme hättest, eine mögliche Fehlerursache sofort zu entdecken, darf man dem unbedarften Anfänger meiner Meinung nach durchaus zu 10% Mehrleistung raten. Nicht als generelle Empfehlung, aber mit dem Hinweis, das es in seltenen Fällen vielleicht einen Vorteil bringen könnte. Warum deshalb User in schlimmen Maße persönlich angegriffen werden, erschließt sich mir nicht. Es sind persönliche Empfehlungen auf Basis persönlicher Erfahrungen. Ich verstehe Eure Meinung und Eure Erfahrung und schätze diese, aber ich habe vielleicht einfach andere Bewertungskriterien.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2015)

Das Smart liefert keine 650 Watt. *Das *sind Peak Werte. 
Teste mal ein anständiges Netzteil, obs damit läuft.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wieviel Wattsekunde oder Joule speichern die Kondensatoren, Threshold? Und es geht nicht um 700W,  Beren, sondern darum, dass ich bei 500W  und 2000h gealterten Netzteilen durchaus in selten Einzelfällen Probleme erwarten würde und darum selber in der Konfiguration 550W nehmen würde, lass es 10,-€ mehr kosten. Ich bin gerne auf der sicheren Seite. Und es wird hier gerade ein Fall beschrieben, bei dem scheinbar ein 500W Netzteil nicht ausreicht. Das kann auch an der angeblich im Sockel verschmierten Wärmeleitpaste liegen, aber das scheint einer dieser seltenen Fälle zu sein, bei denen es Probleme gibt.



Nach deiner Überlegung müsste ja dann ein 1000 Watt Netzteil 20 Jahre halten, oder?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nach deiner Überlegung müsste ja dann ein 1000 Watt Netzteil 20 Jahre halten, oder?


Nein, wie kommst Du auf diese Unterstellung? Aber Du stimmst doch sicherlich zu, dass Kondensatoren mit der Zeit ihre Kapazität reduzieren und dieses abhängig von der Temperatur ist. Aber ich habe Dich ganz unrhetorisch gefragt, wievel Joule gespeichert werden. Oder kannst Du mir zu mindest sagen, wieviel Farad die Kondensatoren haben. Ich weis es nämlich nicht, gehe aber nicht davon aus, das 50Ws gespeichert werden können, um Lastspitzen über mehree Sekunden auszugleichen. Welligkeit natürlich, dafür sind sie da.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, wie kommst Du auf diese Unterstellung? Aber Du stimmst doch sicherlich zu, dass Kondensatoren mit der Zeit ihre Kapazität reduzieren und dieses Abhängig von der Temperatur ist.



Und deshalb empfehlen wir, das Netzteil nach einigen Jahren der Nutzung zu tauschen, da ein Netzteil kein Wein ist, der mit dem Alter besser wird.
Wer sich eine neue GTX 980 kaufen und sich wundert, dass die mit dem Straight Power E5 nicht mehr so rund läuft, darf sich dann nicht wundern. Aber sowas hast du eben häufig. Da gibt es welche, die denken, dass man ein Netzteil so lange nutzen muss, bis es kaputt geht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. März 2015)

Meine Netzteile haben alle weit über zehn Jahre gehalten. Und das in vielen Rechnern in den letzten dreißig Jahren, die z.T. 24/7 gelaufen sind. Darum bin ich etwas entspannter mit Wechselintervallen, aber ich kann mich irren, wenn heutige Hardware die Netzteil anders belastet. Das sind meine persönlichen Erfahrungen, bei anderen scheinen sie häufiger durchzubrennen.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (9. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Teste mal ein anständiges Netzteil, obs damit läuft.



Hab leider keins zum Testen da. 

Also mal das Multimeter auspacken. Wenn ich Frozen richtig verstanden habe, hat mein NT nur eine 12V-Schiene? Dann könnte ich also an einem freien LW/HDD-Stecker mal messen, wie die Spannung unter Last ist?


----------



## FrozenPie (9. März 2015)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Hab leider keins zum Testen da.
> 
> Also mal das Multimeter auspacken. Wenn ich Frozen richtig verstanden habe, hat mein NT nur eine 12V-Schiene? Dann könnte ich also an einem freien LW/HDD-Stecker mal messen, wie die Spannung unter Last ist?



Jedes NT hat eine 12V, 5V, 3.3V, -12V und -5VSB Schiene (wobei die -5V Rail bei modernen Netzteilen schon weggelassen wird, da keine heutige Hardware diese Spannung mehr benötigt ) 
Miss z.B. an einem freien PCIe-Steckerm da haste dann die 12V oder du misst an einem Molex-Stecker zwischen gelbem und schwarzem Kabel


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. März 2015)

Jedes neue Gescheite Netzteil federt Peak ab. Punkt. Egal wer was andres sagt, ob Panda oder interessierte User. 500 Watt reichen immer für SGPU. Der sich sorgende User tauscht sein Netzteil alle 3-5 Jahre aus. 

@ Thermaltake Smart : Wegwerfen Neukaufen. Das mit dem Einfrieren ist bei solch einer Schrott Spannung eigentlich schon zu wenig, einige NTs Schalten da ab. Kauf dir ein BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 in passender Grösse.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2015)

Es kommt immer darauf an, welche Hardware damit läuft und ob du die Hardware ständig wechselst.
Ich kenne auch noch genug Leute, die ihren Pentium 4 seit 15 Jahren nutzen und immer noch das Original FSP Netzteil drin haben.
Die haben aber auch nie was am Rechner verändert. Da werkelt die gleiche Grafikkarte noch drin.

Anders sieht es aus, wenn du eine aktuelle Grafikkarte auf ein 10 Jahre altes Netzteil loslässt. Da kann dir das Netzteil schon mal um die Ohren fliegen, obwohls bisher immer gelaufen ist.

Daher empfehle ich ein in die Jahre gekommenes Netzteil spätestens dann zu tauschen, wenn grundlegende Hardwareverändernungen vorgenommen werden.
Wer sich eine R7 260 kauft und ein älteres Seasonic S12II hat, kann das auch noch weiter nutzen.
Wenn aber eine GTX 980 rein kommt, sollte sich mal überlegen, das alte Netzteil zu ersetzen.

Und wer sich eine 600€ Grafikkarte kauft, sollte doch ein paar Euros übrig haben für ein anständiges Netzteil, oder meinst du nicht auch?



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Jedes neue Gescheite Netzteil federt Peak ab. Punkt. Egal wer was andres sagt, ob Panda oder interessierte User. 500 Watt reichen immer für SGPU. Der sich sorgende User tauscht sein Netzteil alle 3-5 Jahre aus.



Und wer sich ein 5820k und eine R9 290X kauft, alles unter Wasser setzen will, dann die Max Takte erzielen will, wird sich sicher kein 450 Watt Netzteil kaufen. Da sind dann grundsätzlich 800 Watt und mehr im Rechner verbaut.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. März 2015)

Ich meinte eher normale User wie du und ich, die ihre 200-220 Watt Gpus orientiert am Kühler übertakten (bei mir ohne zusätzliche Spannung   )


----------



## poiu (9. März 2015)

hahaha Threshold ist alles aber keini normaler user  wie der Rest der NT freaks hier


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. März 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber Du stimmst doch sicherlich zu, dass Kondensatoren mit der Zeit ihre Kapazität reduzieren und dieses abhängig von der Temperatur ist.


Richtig und das gleiche trifft auch auf stärkere Netzteile zu, bei denen die Belastung der Kondensatoren eben nicht soo viel geringer ist. Dort sind z.T. schlicht größere verbaut.
Und stärkere Lüfter.

Letztendlich gewinnst du durch ein 750W Netzteil, dass nur zu 50% ausgelastet wird zu einem 550W Gerät, gar nichts!

Schau dir doch mal moderne Netzteile an bzw deren Aufbau! Dort hast auf +12V mindestens 4400µF, bei größeren Geräten sogar 6600 - z.T. mehr. Und dazu noch der dicke Primärcap...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (9. März 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Kauf dir ein BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 in passender Grösse.



Reicht die 650W-Variante davon für meinen FX8150 und zwei R9 270er? Sonst ist nur ne SSD, ne HDD und ein DVD-LW im Tower drin. Die zwei 270er haben jeweils nur eine 6poligen PCIe-Buchse.


----------



## FrozenPie (9. März 2015)

Nimm das 550er das ist das selbe wie das 650er nur mit anderem Label und günstiger und leiser 
Kann bis zu 790W liefern und reicht damit sogar für ein SLI/CF mit den meisten Karten aus


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. März 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Jedes neue Gescheite Netzteil federt Peak ab. Punkt. Egal wer was andres sagt, ob Panda oder interessierte User. 500 Watt reichen immer für SGPU. Der sich sorgende User tauscht sein Netzteil alle 3-5 Jahre aus.
> 
> @ Thermaltake Smart : Wegwerfen Neukaufen. Das mit dem Einfrieren ist bei solch einer Schrott Spannung eigentlich schon zu wenig, einige NTs Schalten da ab. Kauf dir ein BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 in passender Grösse.


"Einen Peak".... und wie groß darf er sein? 

Du empfiehlst nach drei Jahren ein neues Netzteil und ich werde wie ein Idiot beschimpfst, weil ich für 50W mehr plädieren? Langsam wird es absurd....


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. März 2015)

3-5 Jahre. Je nach Gebrauch. 24/7 eher nach Drei wenn was neues fettes an Hardware dran gehängt wird. Kommt auch immer auf das Netzteil an, so ein P7 mit geplatzten Caps würde ich nicht mehr nehmen.


----------



## Multithread (10. März 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> ... sondern darum, dass ich bei 500W  und 2000h gealterten Netzteilen durchaus in selten Einzelfällen Probleme erwarten würde.
> 
> 
> Und nur, weil es bei Dir als Profi gut funktioniert und Du keinerlei Probleme hättest, eine mögliche Fehlerursache sofort zu entdecken...


Du sagst es ja schon selber: in seltenen Einzelfällen, davon bist du aber auch mit nem 1000 Watt NT nicht befreit. Ich finde nur grad den Link zum test der R9 295X2 nicht mehr wo sich das Netzteil kurzerhand abgeschaltet hat, weil die Spannungen unter den ATX normwert fielen und sich das MB ausgeschaltet hat.

Fehlerquote gibts überall, deshalb muss man einen mitelweg finden, der akzeptabel ist. Ansonsten würden wohl sämtliche Mainboards auch im Copnsumer bereich mit anschlüssen für *2* Netzteile aiusgeliefert wie es bei Servern Durchaus üblich ist.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> "Einen Peak".... und wie groß darf er sein?


Im Normalfall so gross bis die Kondensatoren Ihn nicht mehr unter die Spannung für die überstromschütze bekommen. Was ziermlich viel ist.
Wenn du wissen willst wie hoch der Einschaltpeak ist, musst du Tomshardware fragen, die haben sehr Teures Equipment das genaue werte liefern  würde. Aber andersrum ist viel interessanter: Wie viele Rechner kennst du die nicht beim ersten mal anlaufen weil sich das NT abschaltet und mit denen du dann problemlos Furmark+Prime 95 und BFBC2 zocken kannst. Und wie viele bei denen genau das Gegenmteil der fall ist, die abschalten sobald die Grafikkarte unter Last geht?


Ich wollte ja schon lange mal mein *400 Watt* Seasonic Fanless an mein System klemmen. Nur zum beweisen wie überdiemewnsioniert ein 600 Watt gerät für ein SGPU System eigentlich ist.


----------



## poiu (10. März 2015)

Da hier Interesse bestand an Raidmax, die Vympire Serie  wird von HEC gefertigt, die Cobra von Andyson.

ich leite das mal an Realhard weiter


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich meinte eher normale User wie du und ich, die ihre 200-220 Watt Gpus orientiert am Kühler übertakten (bei mir ohne zusätzliche Spannung   )



Meine Karten laufen am Limit, die CPU kotzt schon. 
Ich überlege auch schon, mein 750er P10 gegen eins mit 1200 Watt auszutauschen. Wegen der Peak Werte.
Ich mache mir da echt Sorgen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> "Einen Peak".... und wie groß darf er sein?
> 
> Du empfiehlst nach drei Jahren ein neues Netzteil und ich werde wie ein Idiot beschimpfst, weil ich für 50W mehr plädieren? Langsam wird es absurd....



Denkst du echt, dass ein Netzteil mit 50 Watt plötzlich 6 Jahre hält?
Es ist Wumpe ob 500 oder 550 Watt. Beide Netzteile sollten nach der gleichen Nutzungsdauer ausgetauscht werden. Punkt.


----------



## Pu244 (10. März 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> "Einen Peak".... und wie groß darf er sein?
> 
> Du empfiehlst nach drei Jahren ein neues Netzteil und ich werde wie ein Idiot beschimpfst, weil ich für 50W mehr plädieren? Langsam wird es absurd....



3 Dinge die du über dieses Forum wissen solltest:

1: Ein Netzteil wird hier alle 3-5 Jahre ausgetauscht. Der Rekord zur Austauschempfehlung läge beinahe bei einem Jahr, als einem Nutzer empfohlen wurde sein Seasonic 850W Bronze ausszutauschen, am Ende haben doch die Vernünftigen gesiegt.

Wahr ist das Netzteile altern und es besonders in der Vergangenheit Probleme gab. Ferner ändert sich die Technik, sowohl bei den Netzteilen (DC-DC sei genannt), als auch bei den Verbrauchern, die neuen Grakas sind dafür berüchtigt im Millisekundentakt ihre Last beliebig zu wechseln, bzw. das langsame Aussterbenben der 5V und 3,3V Schiene. Das alles sind teilweise gute Gründe sich ein Netzteil zuzulegen.

Andererseits ist es natürlich fraglich warum ausgerechnet die Kondensatoren bei PC Netzteilen so eine Sonderrolle einnehmen sollen, es kommt auch keiner auf die Idee seinen Fernseher mal auf Verdacht wegzuwerfen oder alle 3 Jahre die Elektrik aus dem Auto zu reißen (da wäre wirklich eine Gefahr für Leib und Leben gegeben).

Aussagekräftige Tests sind (leider) sehr selten, mit ist nur einer bekannt und der bestärkt die "nutzen bis es abraucht Fraktion":
Das leisten alte Netzteile - ComputerBase

2: Reserven sind Teufelszeug:
Nun könnte man meinen das bei solchem Sicherheitsfanatismus auf große Reserven gesetzt wird, schließlich könnte ja die CPU in der selben Nanoskunde wie die GPU und alle anderen Chips ein Leistungsmaximum haben und dann würde man blöd aus der Wäsche schauen (gäbe es die ganzen Elkos auf dem Mainboard und der Graka nicht). Tatsache ist das genaue Gegenteil ist der Fall, jedes Watt zuviel ist, ja - wie soll ich es ausdrücken - ein Watt zuviel. Reserven sind vom Satan perönlich in die Welt gesetzt, sie verbrennen Geld (das dies der vorzeitige Tausch eines Netzteils auch tut ist da egal) und sind auch sonst in jederlei Hinsicht schädlich.

Tatsache ist das seit einigen Jahren, zumindest aus den Markennetzteilen, meist das rauskommt was draufsteht und es somit wirklich möglich ist mit meinem 460W Passivnetzteil (DC-DC sei Dank), eine 250W Graka samt übertakteter i5/i7 CPU zu betreiben. Was auch simmt ist das Reserven, abgesehen von zuviel ausgegebenen Geld eher wenig Nachteile haben (höher auslösende OCP und vorallem eventuell schlechter arbeitende PFC), sie sind Zukunftssicherer (falls einem mal die Zweitgraka über den Weg läuft)  und halten zumindest potentiell länger.

Ob es einem das Wert ist muß jeder selbst entscheiden. Meine persönliche Theorie ist das das DPP 550W einfach ein 700-750W Netzteil ist und die ganzen Leute somit zum Überdimensionieren aufrufen, auch wenn sie normal strikt dagegen sind.

3: Thermaltake genießt hier (zurecht) einen schlechten Ruf.

In anderen Foren werden diese Glaubensgrundsätze teilweise anders gehandhabt als hier.


----------



## eXquisite (10. März 2015)

> 1: Ein Netzteil wird hier alle 3-5 Jahre ausgetauscht. Der Rekord zur Austauschempfehlung läge beinahe bei einem Jahr, als einem Nutzer empfohlen wurde sein Seasonic 850W Bronze ausszutauschen, am Ende haben doch die Vernünftigen gesiegt.


5 Jahre Punkt Aus Ende!



> Andererseits ist es natürlich fraglich warum ausgerechnet die Kondensatoren bei PC Netzteilen so eine Sonderrolle einnehmen sollen, es kommt auch keiner auf die Idee seinen Fernseher mal auf Verdacht wegzuwerfen oder alle 3 Jahre die Elektrik aus dem Auto zu reißen (da wäre wirklich eine Gefahr für Leib und Leben gegeben).


In einem Auto ist die Belastung immer gleich! In einem PC nicht, das ist garnicht miteinander Vergleichbar und alleine das du diesen Vergleich aufführst lässt extrem an deiner Glaubwürdigkeit zweifeln.



> Reserven sind vom Satan perönlich in die Welt gesetzt, sie verbrennen Geld (das dies der vorzeitige Tausch eines Netzteils auch tut ist da egal) und sind auch sonst in jederlei Hinsicht schädlich.


Reserven sollten da sein um vielleicht eine Grafikkarte zu tauschen, ein paar Festplatten hinzuzufügen und oder Lüfter etc. einzubauen. NICHT aber für einen Plattformwechsel denn dann ändert sich wieder die Last komplett und das Netzteil sollte unabhängig vom Alter getauscht werden! Hier sind wir nämlich wieder bei Punkt 2.

Das sie länger halten ist Dünschiss, das sind immer exakt die gleichen Plattformen mit exakt den gleichen Kondensatoren, lediglich mit mehr Kapazität d.h. auch die Belastung und die dementsprechende Abnutzung sind gleich. Meist wird sogar einfach nur ein stärkerer Lüfter verbaut der dann noch schneller abnutzt als ein langsam drehender d.h. überdimensionierte Netzteile halten wenn dann überhaupt potentiell kürzer.



> In anderen Foren werden diese Glaubensgrundsätze teilweise anders gehandhabt als hier.


Nein.

Und wenn man keine Ahnung hat...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. März 2015)

eXquisite schrieb:


> In einem Auto ist die Belastung immer gleich!


absoluter Blödsinn....

Soso, ein ABS Steuergerät hat Deiner Meinung nach eine konstante Belastung, soso
Komischerweise halten die trotz extremer Temperaturunterschiede von -40°C, bei denen kein PC funktioniert bis zu 120°C im Motorraum, bei denen ebenfalls alle PC sofort den Dienst einstellen, und extremer Lastschwankungen problemlos 15 Jahre. Was dort wohl für Kondensatoren eingesetzt werden?

Diese Aussage (ich zitiere) " lässt extrem an deiner Glaubwürdigkeit zweifeln"


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2015)

Was soll jetzt der schwachsinnige Autovergleich?


----------



## eXquisite (10. März 2015)

> Soso, ein ABS Steuergerät hat Deiner Meinung nach eine konstante Belastung, soso
> Komischerweise halten die trotz extremer Temperaturunterschiede von -40°C, bei denen kein PC funktioniert bis zu 120°C im Motorraum, bei denen ebenfalls alle PC sofort den Dienst einstellen, und extremer Lastschwankungen problemlos 15 Jahre. Was dort wohl für Kondensatoren eingesetzt werden?


Dein ABS Steuergerät wechselt nicht pro Sekunde über 1000 mal Takt und Spannung. Die Temperatur hat nichts mit alledem zu tun weil man dafür einfach nur geeignete Kondensatoren nehmen muss, was würden einem im PC denn Caps bringen die bei -40°C laufen? Garnichts.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was soll jetzt der schwachsinnige Autovergleich?


In Automobilen werden  zu günstigsten Herstellkosten maximale Qualitäten erreicht. Damit können sich andere Industriebereiche selten messen, es zeigt aber gut, was technisch möglich wäre. 

Wenn ich einen neuen Rechner aufbaue,  bekommt er natürlich ein neues Netzteil, nach ein paar Jahren eine neue Grafikkarte und irgendwann geht er stufenweise im Einsatzzweck zurück. Ich habe meine Grafikmaschinen, danach werden es meine Spielerechner, dann geht es an die Kinder, er wird zum Server und zum Schluß wird es der Officerechner. Das sind immer meine ältesten Gurken mit uralten Netzteilen. Abgeraucht ist noch nie keines, sonstwie versagt hat auch noch nie eines. Erfreulicherweise werden Netzteile immer leiser und meine Absprüche steigen, darum bekommt natürlich jeder neue Rechner ein neues Netzteil.

Wenn man aber Leuten sieht, die sich mit den letzten Kröten einen mittelmäßigen PC zusammenstellen wollen, würde ich an deren Stelle ein drei Jahre altes Netzteil durchaus auf Basis meiner kleiner und beschränkten Erfahrung weiter nutzen und lieber 50,-€ mehr in die Grafikkarte investieren. Aber gut, da gehen die Meinungen auseinander.  Aus dem Vollen zu schöpfen ist immer einfach, trickreich wird es, aus beschränktem Budget die maximale Leistung zu holen. Und da halte ich Kompromisse im Netzteil, dem Mainbord uder dem Gehäuse für durchaus sinnvoll.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> In Automobilen werden  zu günstigsten Herstellkosten maximale Qualitäten erreicht. Damit können sich andere Industriebereiche selten messen, es zeigt aber gut, was technisch möglich wäre.



Ich arbeite in der Automobil Branche. Versuch mir also nicht was zu erklären.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich arbeite in der Automobil Branche. Versuch mir also nicht was zu erklären.


Wenn Du alles weisst, ist es gut. Ich bin dort seit über 20 Jahren in der Forschung und Entwicklung und habe schon so ziemlich jede Fahrzeugkomponente auf meinem Schreibtisch gehabt. Die Prüfvorschriften sind gegenüber anderen Konsumgütern extrem streng.



eXquisite schrieb:


> Dein ABS Steuergerät wechselt nicht pro Sekunde über 1000 mal Takt und Spannung. Die Temperatur hat nichts mit alledem zu tun weil man dafür einfach nur geeignete Kondensatoren nehmen muss, was würden einem im PC denn Caps bringen die bei -40°C laufen? Garnichts.


Siehe hier Seite 30: http://edoc.sub.uni-hamburg.de/haw/volltexte/2013/2083/pdf/Masterthesis_DanielSabotta.pdf
Die Aktuatorenansteuerung läuft mit über 1000Hz und ist alles andere als konstant, Scherzkeks....


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn Du alles weisst, ist es gut. Ich bin dort seit über 20 Jahren in der Forschung und Entwicklung und habe schon so ziemlich jede Fahrzeugkomponente auf meinem Schreibtisch gehabt. Die Prüfvorschriften sind gegenüber anderen Konsumgütern extrem streng.



Und jeder kennt das Netzteil eines Autos.


----------



## Pu244 (10. März 2015)

eXquisite schrieb:


> In einem Auto ist die Belastung immer gleich! In einem PC nicht, das ist garnicht miteinander Vergleichbar und alleine das du diesen Vergleich aufführst lässt extrem an deiner Glaubwürdigkeit zweifeln.



Soso, ein Auto ist immer gleichen belastungen ausgesetzt? Temperaturänderungen, Streusalz (macht auch der Elektrik zu schaffen), mechanische Belastungsschwankungen usw., da hat es so ein Netzteil noch bequem. Eigentlich sollte man das komplette Auto nach einem Winter in die Schrottpresse werfen.



eXquisite schrieb:


> 5 Jahre Punkt Aus Ende!



Der Computerbasetest sagt etwas anderes...
Im übrigen sollte man immer fragen wie das Netzteil genutz wurde - wird hier und bei einigen anderen Foren eher selten gemacht.



eXquisite schrieb:


> Reserven sollten da sein um vielleicht eine Grafikkarte zu tauschen, ein paar Festplatten hinzuzufügen und oder Lüfter etc. einzubauen. NICHT aber für einen Plattformwechsel denn dann ändert sich wieder die Last komplett und das Netzteil sollte unabhängig vom Alter getauscht werden! Hier sind wir nämlich wieder bei Punkt 2.
> 
> Das sie länger halten ist Dünschiss, das sind immer exakt die gleichen Plattformen mit exakt den gleichen Kondensatoren, lediglich mit mehr Kapazität d.h. auch die Belastung und die dementsprechende Abnutzung sind gleich. Meist wird sogar einfach nur ein stärkerer Lüfter verbaut der dann noch schneller abnutzt als ein langsam drehender d.h. überdimensionierte Netzteile halten wenn dann überhaupt potentiell kürzer.



3 mal darfst du raten warum ich potentiell geschrieben habe. Das man, wenn man auf größere Reserven setzt, das Netzteil so wählt das es sich auch baulich unterscheidet sollte sich eigentlich von selbst verstehen (ich gebe zu das tut es nicht bei allen). Das die Restwelligkeit nunmal unter hoher last ansteigt ist ein Fakt, genau wie die Tatsache das sich eine schrumpfende Kapazität bei Kondensatoren besonders bei hoher Last bemerkbar macht.

Das mit dem kompletten Plattformwechsel ist natürlich so eine Sache, da sollte man immer den Einzelfall prüfen. Ich sehe keinen Grund weshalb man ein Seasonic Netzteil der X Serie nicht mit einer R9 oder GTX 900er belasten oder warum ich mein tadellos funktionierendes X460FL (hat schon 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel, wie die Zeit vergeht) in den Müll werfen sollte (abgesehen davon das die wichtigsten Kondensatoren dort offenbar Solid ausgeführt sind und sie das Austrocknen somit kalt lässt).



eXquisite schrieb:


> Nein.



Tja,
woanders wird Thermaltake empfohlen (was ich definitiv nicht tun würde), manche dimensionieren gerne über und ermutern andere bei der Frage "darfs noch ein paar hundert W mehr sein" mit ja zu antworten und wiederum andere raten dazu ein Netzteil zu nutzen bis buchstäblich die Lichter ausgehen. Wenn man dann in andere Länder geht, besonders in die USA, sieht die Sache manchmal (besonders bei Singlerail) ganz anders aus.



eXquisite schrieb:


> Und wenn man keine Ahnung hat...



...sollte man sich informieren!
(nichts gegen dich, ich komplettiere den Satz einfach gerne)



Threshold schrieb:


> Was soll jetzt der schwachsinnige Autovergleich?



Dann nimm den Elektroherd, den wechselt man auch nicht so einfach, oder den Kühlschrank/Gefriertruhe (obwohl es da sogar sinnvoll wäre), Klimaanlagen, Werkzeuge usw., alles wird benutzt bis es hinüber oder aus der Mode ist.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Dann nimm den Elektroherd, den wechselt man auch nicht so einfach, oder den Kühlschrank/Gefriertruhe (obwohl es da sogar sinnvoll wäre), Klimaanlagen, Werkzeuge usw., alles wird benutzt bis es hinüber oder aus der Mode ist.



dort gibt es auch keinen Wechsel der Anforderungen an das Netzteil.
Der Kühlschrank arbeitet immer auf dem gleichen Niveau. Ergo ist es dem Netzteil egal.
Das gleiche hast du auch bei Rechner, die nie verändert werden, die laufen ebenfalls völlig problemlos über viele Jahre.


----------



## S754 (10. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das gleiche hast du auch bei Rechner, die nie verändert werden, die laufen ebenfalls völlig problemlos über viele Jahre.



Kann ich bestätigen. Siemens Nixdorf Rechner, Bj. 1994 läuft noch immer


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen. Siemenx Nixdorf Rechner, Bj. 1994 läuft noch immer



Ein Bekannter von mir hat einen Pentium 4 von 2000. Läuft wie eine 1.


----------



## eXquisite (10. März 2015)

> Siehe hier Seite 30: Object not found!
> Die Aktuatorenansteuerung läuft mit über 1000Hz und ist alles andere als konstant, Scherzkeks....


Das einzige was ich hier sehe ist, das dort steht, das die Taktfrequenz bei 16 Mhz festgelegt ist und das 4 verschiedene Spannungen gemessen wurden, damit gibt es 4 verschiedene Lastzustände. Eine Hawaii oder auch aktueller Kepler Chip hat davon ungefähr 1300 weil die Dinger in 0,001 Volt Schritten arbeiten können. Das ist also die 325 Fache Belastung und damit ist für mich das Auto nicht relevant. Zusätzlich gibt es im PC noch weitaus mehr Bauteile als nur die Grafikkarte und CPUs sind da auch nicht viel besser was das angeht bei moderner LLC und im Auto haben viele Bauteile eigene Netzteile.



> Temperaturänderungen, Streusalz (macht auch der Elektrik zu schaffen), mechanische Belastungsschwankungen usw.,


Das hat damit mal wieder Garnichts zu tun.



> Dann nimm den Elektroherd


Unser hat die Stufen 1-9 und damit auch nur 9 Lastzustände. Das ist nicht mal Ansatzweise so schlimm wie im Rechner.


----------



## Pu244 (10. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> dort gibt es auch keinen Wechsel der Anforderungen an das Netzteil.
> Der Kühlschrank arbeitet immer auf dem gleichen Niveau. Ergo ist es dem Netzteil egal.



Irgendwann verreckt das Teil und nimmt dabei meist den ganzen Inhalt mit ins Grab. Von daher wäre es sogar wirklich Sinnvoll das Ding auszutauschen, besonders wenn es keine A+++ Effizienz hat. Das macht jedoch (fast) keiner, die Teile werden benutzt bis sie hinüber sind und meist darf man sich dann auchnoch anhören wieviel Essen da kaputt gegangen ist und was es alles kostet.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2015)

Stimmt.
Mein letzter Kühlschrank ist in der Tat kaputt gegangen. Aber nicht das Netzteil sondern der Kompressor.
Ich konnte den Inhalt entsorgen, weil es niemand mitbekommen hat. Daher nie unbeaufsichtigt laufen lassen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. März 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Irgendwann verreckt das Teil und nimmt dabei meist den ganzen Inhalt mit ins Grab. Von daher wäre es sogar wirklich Sinnvoll das Ding auszutauschen, besonders wenn es keine A+++ Effizienz hat. Das macht jedoch (fast) keiner, die Teile werden benutzt bis sie hinüber sind und meist darf man sich dann auchnoch anhören wieviel Essen da kaputt gegangen ist und was es alles kostet.


Kühlschränke müssen alle drei-fünf Jahre getauscht werden! Daran darf man niemals sparen!! Platzende Wasserschläuche ruinieren ein ganzen Haus, darum müssen auch Waschmaschinen und Geschirspüler alle drei-fünf Jahre zwingend gewechselt werden. Wir sind hier bei extremhaushalthardware.de da gehen wir keine Kompromisse ein!!! (Ironie Ende)

Mich würde extrem interessieren, welchen Arbeitgeber der eine oder andere User hat.  Es ist gut, User auf mögliche Gefahren hinzuweisen, billigste Netzteile müssen raus und für extreme Übertakter ist ein neues Netzteil ebenso Pflicht, aber nach dem Einsatzzweck und der zu erwarternden Betriebsdauer zu fragen, wäre sehr sinnvoll, bevor man pauschal drei Jahre alte Netzteile als Schrott bezeichnet. Denn ob der Rechner 8h am Tag genutzt wird oder nur eine macht durchaus einen Unterschied.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> bevor man pauschal drei Jahre alte Netzteile als Schrott bezeichnet.



Kannst du aber.
Wer sich vor 3 Jahren ein Thermaltake gekauft hat, das schon vor 3 Jahren 10 Jahre alt war, sollte es ersetzen. 
Gerade dann, wenn ein neues System angeschafft wird.


----------



## Atent123 (10. März 2015)

Das ist dann ungefähr so als würdest du einen modernen Ferari mit einer Dampfmaschiene antreiben wollen.


----------



## Multithread (10. März 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Soso, ein ABS Steuergerät hat Deiner Meinung nach eine konstante Belastung, soso
> Komischerweise halten die trotz extremer Temperaturunterschiede von -40°C, bei denen kein PC funktioniert bis zu 120°C im Motorraum, bei denen ebenfalls alle PC sofort den Dienst einstellen, und extremer Lastschwankungen problemlos 15 Jahre. Was dort wohl für Kondensatoren eingesetzt werden?


Ach so, dann funktioniert ein PC als nicht wenn er mit LN2 gekühlt wird? Mir sind zwar Temperatur Bugs bekannt, aber zeig mir mal das ABS Steuergerät das serienmässig bei 100°K noch ordnungsgemäss läuft.

Wir reden bei der Belsastung nicht von irgendwelchen Temperaturen, sondern von Lastwechseln, genau genommen von Lastwechseln wie im bruchteil einer Milisekunde von 50 auf 400 Watt wechseln und zurück.
Um den Auto verlgeich zu bringen: ein V6 mit 5000U/min, schaft in der Zeit wo Maxwell und GCN die Spannung wechseln gerade mal 0.04 Explosionen, oder 4% einer Explosion.
Jetzt vergleich das mal mit nem Motor von vor dem ersten Weltkrieg, da gabs sowas wie: Einzylinder mit vielleich 400U/min. Etwa so haben sich Grafikkarten vom Verbrauch her in den letzten 10 Jahren gewandelt.




Atent123 schrieb:


> Das ist dann ungefähr so als würdest du einen modernen Ferari mit einer Dampfmaschiene antreiben wollen.


Hast du nicht gestern noch für denen Porsche Kohlen gekauft?


Spoiler



Ja, ich bin böse, konnte aber nicht widerstehen


----------



## Atent123 (10. März 2015)

Multithread schrieb:


> Ach so, dann funktioniert ein PC als nicht wenn er mit LN2 gekühlt wird? Mir sind zwar Temperatur Bugs bekannt, aber zeig mir mal das ABS Steuergerät das serienmässig bei 100°K noch ordnungsgemäss läuft.
> 
> Wir reden bei der Belsastung nicht von irgendwelchen Temperaturen, sondern von Lastwechseln, genau genommen von Lastwechseln wie im bruchteil einer Milisekunde von 50 auf 400 Watt wechseln und zurück.
> Um den Auto verlgeich zu bringen: ein V6 mit 5000U/min, schaft in der Zeit wo Maxwell und GCN die Spannung wechseln gerade mal 0.04 Explosionen, oder 4% einer Explosion.
> ...



Habe ich ernsthaft gestern schon einen Autovergleich gebracht ?
Ich werde wohl langsam vergesslich


----------



## Adi1 (11. März 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Das ist dann ungefähr so als würdest du einen modernen Ferari mit einer Dampfmaschiene antreiben wollen.



Naja, dass kann man nicht so verallgemeinern.


----------



## poiu (11. März 2015)

gibt wieder einen plattenMax

Netzteil hat Graka gekillt. Wer übernimmt den schaden? - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## eXquisite (11. März 2015)

Ob das noch Zufall ist...


----------



## FrozenPie (11. März 2015)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Ob das noch Zufall ist...



Wage ich zu bezweifeln, da man vor der Fertigungsumstellung kaum bzw. gar nicht von solchen Problemen gelesen hat 
Ziemlich sprunghafter Anstieg von explodierenden Enermax-NTs


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. März 2015)

Wahrscheinlich war es 100 Jahre alt. Ich halte ohnehin nix von den Netzteil Trotteln die Sa rungeistern (bis auf 1-2 vernünftige und sie auch von Pcghx). Erzählen selber gequirlte Schoisse und wenn man mal Unsinn postet bekommt man den Kopf ab.


----------



## Multithread (11. März 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich war es 100 Jahre alt. Ich halte ohnehin nix von den Netzteil Trotteln die Sa rungeistern (bis auf 1-2 vernünftige und sie auch von Pcghx). Erzählen selber gequirlte Schoisse und wenn man mal Unsinn postet bekommt man den Kopf ab.


Ach, das glaube ich nicht, er schreibt das es ein Enermax Platimax ist, das gibts nur als ATX 2.4, also alles andere als alt

Ich finde es auch verdächtig das Enermax seit dem wechsel auf CWT so viele Explodierende Netzteile hervorgebracht hat.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. März 2015)

Ups war bei den Pro 87und Modu 82. Die waren ja so uralt. 
Warum zur Hölle wechselt man auch auf CWT? Wollen die mal Sylvesterrakten verkaufen? 
Wer hat davor gefertigt? Die selber?


----------



## FrozenPie (11. März 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wer hat davor gefertigt? Die selber?



Enermax hat selbst gefertigt, bis vor ein paar Jahren, bis sie ihre Fabriken verkauft haben 
Mir auch schleierhaft wie man seinen Namen so riskieren kann indem man bei CWT fertigen lässt anstatt die NTs ein paar Euros teurer zu gestalten und dann bei FSP oder Delta fertigen zu lassen.. (Obwohl der Preis für die Qualität jetzt, ja völlig überzogen ist )


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. März 2015)

Nun. Selber schuld. Man könnte sich ja einen gescheiten Fertiger suchen. Entweder sie lernen daraus oder sie gehen unter, weil ihnen jedes zweite NT unterm Arsch zusammen bricht.


----------



## Pu244 (11. März 2015)

Was ich mich frage warum sie nicht weiterhin bei ihren ehemaligen Firmen eingekauft haben, das die Kontrolle der vertikalen Wertschöpfungskette bei heutigen Investoren keine Priorität hat (eher im Gegenteil) ist ja schön und gut, nur stattdesssen auf Müll zu setzen ist auch nicht das Richtige. Wohin das führen kann hat man ja bei OCZ SSDs gesehen, andererseits hätten sie, wenn es gut gegangen wäre, CWT Produkte zu Enermaxpreisen verkaufen können.

Oder kann es sein das es ein spezielles Problem der für Enermax gefertigten Serie ist?


----------



## Adi1 (12. März 2015)

FrozenPie;7241816)
Mir auch schleierhaft wie man seinen Namen so riskieren kann indem man bei CWT fertigen lässt anstatt die NTs ein paar Euros teurer zu gestalten und dann bei FSP oder Delta fertigen zu lassen.. )[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wenn das alle machen würden, hätten wir auch wieder Einheitsbrei.


----------



## FrozenPie (12. März 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn das alle machen würden, hätten wir auch wieder Einheitsbrei.



Wenigstens guten Einheitsbrei 
Außerdem kann der Auftraggeber dem Auftragsfertiger doch sagen wie bzw. was er zu bauen hat (z.B. BQ E10)


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. März 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn das alle machen würden, hätten wir auch wieder Einheitsbrei.


Nö, da du bei FSP alles fertigen lassen könntest, was duw ollen würdest - alles nur 'ne Frage des Preises...


----------



## Adi1 (12. März 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nö, da du bei FSP alles fertigen lassen könntest, was duw ollen würdest - alles nur 'ne Frage des Preises...



Nein, ich meinte wenn alle  Ihre Netzteile bei FSP fertigen würden,

dann wäre der Einheitsbrei da.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2015)

Nein. Eben ja nicht.
Denn FSP fertigt exakt das, was du willst.
Wenn du high End willst, mit allen Ecken und supergeil und so, dann machen die das. Kostet eben.
Aber du willst ja nicht nur die Leute abdecken, die 300€ Netzteile kaufen.
Ergo wirst du auch preiswertere machen wollen und die baut FSP eben auch für dich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. März 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nein, ich meinte wenn alle  Ihre Netzteile bei FSP fertigen würden,
> 
> dann wäre der Einheitsbrei da.



Nein, selbst dann wäre das nicht der Fall, da dir FSP alles fertigt, was du willst, wenn du es willst natürlich nur...

Du hast also die Wahl, etwas aus dem FSP Regal zu nehmen.
Etwas aus dem FSP Regal zu nehmen und es nach deinen Wünschen anzupassen
Oder gar etwas komplett neues, exklusiv für dich, erstellen zu lassen. Alles nur eine Frage der Menge und was du bereit bist, auszugeben...
FSP kann es dir machen, wenn du es möchtest...

Buttom Line:
NUr weil alles aus der gleichen Fabrik kommt, muss es eben NICHT gleich sein!


----------



## Adi1 (12. März 2015)

Achso, die also Allround-Fertiger.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2015)

Die bauen dir auch einen Silvesterkracher, wenn du willst.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. März 2015)

Oder PowerZones


----------



## poiu (15. März 2015)

Erstes Bild des be quiet P11 das es auf der CeBit zu sehen gibt

be quiet! zeigt Dark Power Pro 11 auf der CeBIT - erstes Bild im Netz


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2015)

Aha. Soviel als zu den Vermutungen mit dem Voll modular. 
Hauptsache der OC Key ist wieder dabei. Der darf nicht fehlen.


----------



## FrozenPie (15. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hauptsache der OC Key ist wieder dabei. Der darf nicht fehlen.



Unnötigstes "Feature", das es je gab


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2015)

Da kannst du aber mal wieder sehen, wie sehr die Hersteller auf die Kunden hören und welchen einfluss das Marketing hat.


----------



## FrozenPie (15. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da kannst du aber mal wieder sehen, wie sehr die Hersteller auf die Kunden hören und welchen einfluss das Marketing hat.



Hat man deswegen schon mal nen Meckerthread aufgemacht beim BQ-Support hier im Forum? Die haben ja schon was wegen den PowerZone-Dingern auf den Deckel gekriegt (Das P11, wie auch schon das P10, wird jetzt quasi ne Mischung aus PowerZone = OCK an und hochwertigem High-End Netzteil = OCK aus) 
Weiß eigentlich schon jemand ob das P11 auf dem Aurum PT oder auf etwas extra für BQ gefertigtem basieren wird?


----------



## ebastler (15. März 2015)

Was habt ihr immer alle gegen Single Rail... Beim 750W Modell, okay, aber beim 550er ist es wirklich komplett egal.
Und wo ist das Problem, dass der OCK da ist? Stört ja keinen... Manche Leute haben Probleme


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Hat man deswegen schon mal nen Meckerthread aufgemacht beim BQ-Support hier im Forum? Die haben ja schon was wegen den PowerZone-Dingern auf den Deckel gekriegt (Das P11, wie auch schon das P10, wird jetzt quasi ne Mischung aus PowerZone = OCK an und hochwertigem High-End Netzteil = OCK aus)
> Weiß eigentlich schon jemand ob das P11 auf dem Aurum PT oder auf etwas extra für BQ gefertigtem basieren wird?



Ich würde ja wetten, dass das P11 auf der gleichen Plattform basieren wird wie das Power Zone bzw. E10. Nur eben auf Platin geprügelt, damit es einen Unterschied gibt.
Der Rest ist dann wieder Standard Kost.


----------



## FrozenPie (15. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde ja wetten, dass das P11 auf der gleichen Plattform basieren wird wie das Power Zone bzw. E10. Nur eben auf Platin geprügelt, damit es einen Unterschied gibt.
> Der Rest ist dann wieder Standard Kost.


Das fände ich aber sehr bedauerlich bzw. wäre es ja dann nicht mehr wirklich der P-Reihe würdig 




ebastler schrieb:


> Was habt ihr immer alle gegen Single Rail... Beim 750W Modell, okay, aber beim 550er ist es wirklich komplett egal.
> Und wo ist das Problem, dass der OCK da ist? Stört ja keinen... Manche Leute haben Probleme


Der OCK schaltet nicht in dem Sinne auf Singlerail um, sondern deaktiviert die OCP eigentlich komplett und dagegen habe ich was


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde ja wetten, dass das P11 auf der gleichen Plattform basieren wird wie das Power Zone bzw. E10. Nur eben auf Platin geprügelt, damit es einen Unterschied gibt.
> Der Rest ist dann wieder Standard Kost.


Das wäre dämlich und kein Grund zu Wechseln. Da kannst du dein P10 10 mal Neukaufen. 
Das umschalten finde ich Mega bescheuerter Unfug. Ich würde Multi Rail ohnehin anlassen.


----------



## ebastler (15. März 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Das fände ich aber sehr bedauerlich bzw. wäre es ja dann nicht mehr wirklich der P-Reihe würdig
> 
> 
> 
> Der OCK schaltet nicht in dem Sinne auf Singlerail um, sondern deaktiviert die OCP eigentlich komplett und dagegen habe ich was



So weit ich weiß, werden einfach die OCP Limits aller Rails aufsummiert, was angesichts der ohnehin ziemlich nutzlos hoch eingestellten OCP der P10 einem Abschalten fast gleich kommt, ja.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (15. März 2015)

Kann jmd sagen was das für ein NT auf dem Bild im Startpost ist?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/381033-leihe-sucht-neue-grafikkarte-ca-200-euro.html


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. März 2015)

Also beim Gehäuse scheint ein Netzteil dabei zu sein. Das könnte es sein.  Dann soll er es entsorgen. Das ist dann sicher Schrott. Ausserdem sehe ich kein TÜV Siegel. Das Gehäuse ist auch fragwürdig.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (15. März 2015)

Bei Geizhals sehe ich auf keiner Seite dieses P4 APFC, auch die Amperewerte sind andere


----------



## poiu (15. März 2015)

würde ich entsorgen, der schinken ist nichts für ein gaming PC


----------



## poiu (15. März 2015)

Bei CB gibts wieder eine Diskussion, die hatten wir schon hier 

Netzteildiskussionsthread (Keine Kaufberatung!) - Seite 205 - ComputerBase Forum

PS ups doppelpsot sorry


----------



## Pu244 (15. März 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Bei Geizhals sehe ich auf keiner Seite dieses P4 APFC, auch die Amperewerte sind andere



P4 bedeutet das er den zu Zeiten des Pentium 4 eingeführten Stromstecker hat ( korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege) und APFC bedeutet das dieses Teil eine aktive Leistungsfaktorkorrektur hat. Eine Marke oder Serie läßt sich davon nicht ableiten. Die 200W aif den Nebenschienen deuten auf ein altes Netzteil und die zusammengezählten Einzelleistungen sind ein Musterbeispiel für kreatives Marketing. 650W bekommt man da nie im Leben raus, selbst wenn alle Schienen ihre Leistung bringen würden wären wohl maximal 450W drin. Realistisch würde ich von ca. 300-400W ausgehen, allerdings sollte man da einen Neukauf in betracht ziehen.



poiu schrieb:


> Bei CB gibts wieder eine Diskussion, die hatten wir schon hier
> 
> Netzteildiskussionsthread (Keine Kaufberatung!) - Seite 205 - ComputerBase Forum



Der übliche Glaubenskrieg, nach welcher Zeit soll man denn sein Netzteil wegwerfen? Die Geister scheiden sich zwischen 2 Jahren und niemals. Eine komplexe Frage mit vielen Sichtweisen und am Ende steht mehr der Glaube im Mittelpunkt als das Wissen (sofern man keine Profiteststation hat).


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (15. März 2015)

Dass das P4 auf den Pentium4 zurück zuführen ist und APFC auf Active PFC, habe ich mir gedacht. Ich meinte nur, dass es keins der LC-Power sein kann, welches beim verlinkten Gehäuse mitzu gab.


----------



## poiu (16. März 2015)

Es geht zur CeBit vielleicht gibt es ja wirklich was neues zu sehen 

viel spaß allen die da sind und allen die hier die Super Neugkeiten diskutieren zB NT mit Integrierter MicroWelle


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2015)

Mach mal ein foto Tagebuch.


----------



## Timeris (17. März 2015)

Hi Leute,

kann mir hier kurz jemand ein ATX Netzteil für einen Office PC empfehlen? Verbaut wird nur ein Celeron G1820, eine TV-Karte, eine HDD und ein BluRay Laufwerk.


----------



## NuVirus (17. März 2015)

FSP Fortron/Source FSP250-60EGA(90) 250W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder das Be Quiet L8 300W (hat aber nur Bronze)


----------



## Timeris (17. März 2015)

Vielen Dank 

In der 300W Klasse ist das L8 besser/neuer als das S7?


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2015)

Das L8 ist besser, da es den besseren Lüfter hat.


----------



## Timeris (17. März 2015)

Alles klar, dann werde ich das L8 nehmen.

Aber rein interessehalber: ist das L8 auch technisch besser oder tut sich da nicht viel?


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2015)

Die Plattform ist die gleiche.


----------



## Soulsnap (17. März 2015)

Aloha, bisher dachte ich eigentllich immer das LC9550 würde auf einer anderen Plattform basieren als das 9450 und 9650. 
Wie ich hier informiert wurde scheint es sich jedoch um exakt das selbe Gerät zu handeln.
Bedeutet das nun: Das 9450 und 9550 sind in der Lage die 600W des 9650 zu liefern?
Auf den ersten Blick sehen alle 3 identisch aus.

MfG


----------



## _chiller_ (17. März 2015)

Cebit 2015, auf dem stand von Xilence. Da lagen Flyer zu den Produkten rum die sie da ausstellen. Ich schau auf die Rückseite des Flyers vom Performance A: Die Elefanten kenn ich doch irgendwoher?


----------



## FrozenPie (17. März 2015)

@_chiller_
Du wirst berühmt. Der neue Netzteiltest-Star


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Cebit 2015, auf dem stand von Xilence. Da lagen Flyer zu den Produkten rum die sie da ausstellen. Ich schau auf die Rückseite des Flyers vom Performance A: Die Elefanten kenn ich doch irgendwoher?



Von Gamezoom gab es aber nur Silber.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (18. März 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Cebit 2015, auf dem stand von Xilence. Da lagen Flyer zu den Produkten rum die sie da ausstellen. Ich schau auf die Rückseite des Flyers vom Performance A: Die Elefanten kenn ich doch irgendwoher?



Selber Schuld, wenn du ein Awardmaskottchen erschaffst


----------



## Pu244 (18. März 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Selber Schuld, wenn du ein Awardmaskottchen erschaffst



Zum Glück hat er nicht den "goldenen Riesenpenis" geschaffen, wobei das doch ein gutes Maskottchen für das stärkste Netzteil wäre - aber nur Single Rail - dann wüssten diverse Leute was sie kaufen müssen...


----------



## poiu (19. März 2015)

soso ist ja in netter Gesellschaft, neben GZ da würde ich mich eher schämen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=67ZD6Wecm9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## poiu (19. März 2015)

also ich schreibe Null eine News zu Inter-Tech XD platinum NT wo die Sticker abfallen Jojo XD

Inter2 - Free Image Host - TweakPC Hardware Forum
Inter1 - Free Image Host - TweakPC Hardware Forum


----------



## Frosdedje (19. März 2015)

Jedenfalls besteht eine 50:50-Chance, dass die PS-Serie Solytech oder Andyson als OEM setzen wird.


----------



## poiu (19. März 2015)

hi schön das du auch mal wieder meldest 

ja klar aber ich werde da immer skeptisch schiefes Blech und ablösende sticker^^ sind schon kein schönes anzeichen


----------



## Gobbel (19. März 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> soso ist ja in netter Gesellschaft, neben GZ da würde ich mich eher schämen



Ja gut, aber es wird schwer irgend ein Netzteil zu finden, auf dem kein GZ Award klebt. Außer natürlich irgendwelchen China Schund, die zahlen nicht genug  

Silber könnte man also auch als Auszeichnung verstehen. Der Hersteller war nicht bereit für Gold zu bezahlen und hat daher nur Silber bekommen.


----------



## Frosdedje (19. März 2015)

poiu schrieb:
			
		

> ja klar aber ich werde da immer skeptisch schiefes Blech und ablösende sticker^^ sind schon kein schönes anzeichen


Das lässt zwar schon nichts Gutes erahnen, aber das sieht mehr nach eilig zusammengetackerte Austellungsmodelle aus.


----------



## poiu (19. März 2015)

kann sei naber ich hab bei inter-tech denn verdacht die sehen immer so aus


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2015)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Das lässt zwar schon nichts Gutes erahnen, aber das sieht mehr nach eilig zusammengetackerte Austellungsmodelle aus.



Meinst du, dass da jemand nur ein paar Drähte und Caps rein geworfen hat, damit es nach Netzteil aussieht?


----------



## ebastler (19. März 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> also ich schreibe Null eine News zu Inter-Tech XD platinum NT wo die Sticker abfallen Jojo XD
> 
> Inter2 - Free Image Host - TweakPC Hardware Forum
> Inter1 - Free Image Host - TweakPC Hardware Forum



Diese Blechschüsseln sind aber nicht final so, oder? 
Was drinnen ist weiß man ja nicht, aber so ne windige Blechbüchse würde ich nicht einbauen


----------



## Philipus II (19. März 2015)

Inter-Tech ist jetzt nicht gerade für gute Netzteile bekannt. Der Müll ist weit zahlenmäßig überlegen.


----------



## poiu (19. März 2015)

also ich kann nichts dazu sagen, die haben zwar mit leuten gesprochen aber PRESS hat irgendwie dazu geführt das die wegelaufen sind  als hätte ich Lepra


----------



## ebastler (20. März 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> also ich kann nichts dazu sagen, die haben zwar mit leuten gesprochen aber PRESS hat irgendwie dazu geführt das die wegelaufen sind  als hätte ich Lepra



Lepra oder Lepa? 
Was ist im Netzteilbereich denn schlimmer?^^


----------



## Pu244 (20. März 2015)

Ich finde die mit den abgerundeten Ecken durchaus schön und auch bei den anderen kann man sehen das es sehr viel bringt seine Produkte bunt anzumalen (meine Lieblingsfarbe ist allerdings nicht dabei)

Ich kann es mir vor meinem geistigen Auge schon vorstellen:

"Du betreibt ein 1000€ CF Gespann und eine 300€ CPU mit einem 50€ Netzteil ?!?"
"Es ist so schön blau!"

Ganz so krank bin ich natürlich nicht drauf.


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Ganz so krank bin ich natürlich nicht drauf.



Du lässt es ein paar Jahre im Schrank liegen, bevor du es benutzt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (20. März 2015)

Netzteile sind wie guter Wein, je länger sie reifen, desto besser werden sie


----------



## Multithread (20. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Netzteile sind wie guter Wein, je länger sie reifen, desto besser werden sie




So, 2 mal angekündigt, jetzt ziehe ich es mal durch:
Mein Rig an einem Seasonic FL2 400 mit Spielen und BIldern zum Beweis das es so läuft.

Werde wohl morgen dazu einen Thread machen mit den Ergebnissen. Fals also noch jemand was hat das ich testen soll: immer her damit

Spiele die Ich testen möchte: BFBC2 MP, BF4 MP, Payday 2, Assetto Corsa, ETS2?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Netzteile sind wie guter Wein, je länger sie reifen, desto besser werden sie



Aber nur unter Absoluter Volllast!!!!


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (20. März 2015)

Multithread schrieb:


> So, 2 mal angekündigt, jetzt ziehe ich es mal durch:
> Mein Rig an einem Seasonic FL2 400 mit Spielen und BIldern zum Beweis das es so läuft.
> 
> Werde wohl morgen dazu einen Thread machen mit den Ergebnissen. Fals also noch jemand was hat das ich testen soll: immer her damit
> ...



Klar hab ich nen Vorschlag ... Furmark + Prime95 ... Erst eine 7970 und dann beide ... mal gucken wanns abschaltet 

Achja und natürlich den Primären Stromverbrauch im Blick halten 

ANMERK:
Hatte meinen heute mit Prime95 + Furmark bei diesem Einstellungen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


anfangs bei 530 Watt Primär ... Habe es aber nicht lange laufen lassen .. War nur so ne reine Neugier


----------



## Multithread (20. März 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Klar hab ich nen Vorschlag ... Furmark + Prime95 ... Erst eine 7970 und dann beide ... mal gucken wanns abschaltet
> 
> Achja und natürlich den Primären Stromverbrauch im Blick halten
> 
> ...


Den primären hab ich im Blick, gerade sind es


Spoiler



165 Watt

Mit Peripherie ca. 230

Das Ganze natürlich im Desktop betrieb


Mal schauen ob ich Furmark zum laufen bekomme, hatte damit bisher keinen erfolg im DualGPU setup. Vermutlich hatu mir Furmark aber die TDP um die Ohren, bei 300 Watt Powertarget geht da was durch.


----------



## poiu (20. März 2015)

Das X 400 schafft problemlos über 600W X-D das packt zwei HD 7970


----------



## Multithread (20. März 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> Das X 400 schafft problemlos über 600W X-D das packt zwei HD 7970


Mag sein, aber OCP sollte etwa bei 500-550 Watt greifen, wenn man das 460er und das 520 als Referenzpunkte annimt.

Ausserdem geht es mir nicht darum ob es klappt, es geht darum aufzuzeigen das es keine drölftausend Watt sein müssen, sondern das eigentlich erstandlich wenig reicht damit der Rechner läuft.
Das es klapt, daran habe auch ich keine Zweifel

Die Verdrahtung war übrigens einfach: Nur *ein *PCI-E anschluss ist noch frei am NT, alles andere ist belegt.

EDIT: OCP geht schon mal, das NT kann sich abschalten.


----------



## Pu244 (20. März 2015)

Multithread schrieb:


> So, 2 mal angekündigt, jetzt ziehe ich es mal durch:
> Mein Rig an einem Seasonic FL2 400 mit Spielen und BIldern zum Beweis das es so läuft.
> 
> Werde wohl morgen dazu einen Thread machen mit den Ergebnissen. Fals also noch jemand was hat das ich testen soll: immer her damit
> ...



Anno 1404 und 2070 wären auch noch interessant und wieviel er mit nur einer Graka braucht. Ich habe das X460FL uind bei CF/SLI würde es wohl in die Knie gehen, aber wenn ich mir zwei 8 Pin PCIe Anschlüsse und eventuell den 8 CPU Stecker von einem anderen Netzteil (Lepa N600) leihe sollte es klappen. Dazu wäre es interessant zu wissen was so ein System mit einer und zwei Karten braucht.


----------



## Multithread (21. März 2015)

Review ist online.

Anno habe ich leider keines zum testen


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

Solltest du dir echt mal zulegen, auch wenn das Spiel schon älter ist, aber das System wird echt gequält.


----------



## Multithread (21. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Solltest du dir echt mal zulegen, auch wenn das Spiel schon älter ist, aber das System wird echt gequält.


BFBC2 quält auch
Gabs nicht mal ein Anno in einem der kürzlich erschinenen PCGH Ausgaben? Das wäre natürlich ne Quelle^^


----------



## Pu244 (21. März 2015)

Von Anno 1404 gibt es eine aussagekräftige Demo und die von 2070 sollte auch reichen um den Stromverbrauch hochzujagen.


----------



## Pu244 (21. März 2015)

Multithread schrieb:


> BFBC2 quält auch
> Gabs nicht mal ein Anno in einem der kürzlich erschinenen PCGH Ausgaben? Das wäre natürlich ne Quelle^^



Das war 1701, das Spiel foltert CPUs extrem im Singlecoremodus. Es war das erste Spiel das im Vergleich zu meinem ehemaligen Phenom II X4 940 einen riesen Unterschied gemacht hat.

Vom Smartphone geschrieben, von daher gibt es Probleme mit dem Editieren.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

Multithread schrieb:


> BFBC2 quält auch
> Gabs nicht mal ein Anno in einem der kürzlich erschinenen PCGH Ausgaben? Das wäre natürlich ne Quelle^^



Anno 2070 fordert sowohl CPU als auch GPU gewaltig.
Ist bei mir das einzige Spiel aktuell, dass ich nicht dauerhaft bei 60pfs spielen kann.
Mein System ist einfach zu schwach.


----------



## Camorra28 (21. März 2015)

Kann man beim kaufen eines gebrauchten Netzteils z.B. bei eBay etwas falsch machen ?


----------



## Icedaft (21. März 2015)

Eine Menge! Gib mal dein Setup und Budget, dann lässt sich eher was empfehlen.


----------



## ebastler (21. März 2015)

Computer-Netzteil FUJITSU S26113-E538-V50-02 (DPS-500QB) - Computer und Zubehör - Hardware - Netzteile - Pollin Electronic

Wenn es billig sein soll. Aber Achtung auf die Maße, das passt nicht in jeden Rechner, ist einige mm höher als der Standard vorsieht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. März 2015)

Camorra28 schrieb:


> Kann man beim kaufen eines gebrauchten Netzteils z.B. bei eBay etwas falsch machen ?


Solang Modell stimmt, es nicht älter ist als 2-3 Jahre und es nicht 24/7 @80-110% Last gelaufen ist, niemand Schrauben hat reinfallen lassen, irgendwas dran gebastelt... Eigentlich nicht. Allerdings weißt du das ja nicht immer. Ich würde ein neues kaufen.  Z. B. Ein LC Power Gold Lc9550 oder das CoolerMaster G450 /550 oder das SuperFlower Hx Green 450.... 
@ebastler welchem Costum, Retail oder wie das bei NTs heisst entspricht das ungefähr?


----------



## ebastler (21. März 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Solang Modell stimmt, es nicht älter ist als 2-3 Jahre und es nicht 24/7 @80-110% Last gelaufen ist, niemand Schrauben hat reinfallen lassen, irgendwas dran gebastelt... Eigentlich nicht. Allerdings weißt du das ja nicht immer. Ich würde ein neues kaufen.  Z. B. Ein LC Power Gold Lc9550 oder das CoolerMaster G450 /550 oder das SuperFlower Hx Green 450....
> @ebastler welchem Costum, Retail oder wie das bei NTs heisst entspricht das ungefähr?



Gar keinem. Hochspezialisierte Elektronik von Delta, gemacht für eine Fujitsu Reihe.
Nur Rubycon, DC-DC, 3 Rails à 18A. Erstaunlich leise für einen 92mm fan, leider ist die Effizienz nur auf 80+ Niveau.
Spannungen sind die Besten, die ich bislang gemessen hab.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. März 2015)

Delta hab ich schon gehört. Für 15 Euro natürlich ok. 
Das hält auch eine fette Grafikkarte?


----------



## Camorra28 (21. März 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Eine Menge! Gib mal dein Setup und Budget, dann lässt sich eher was empfehlen.



GTX 770
i5 2320
8gb Ram
Cooler Master N300


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. März 2015)

Wieviel Geld möchtest du  ausgeben?


----------



## Camorra28 (21. März 2015)

60€ maximal


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. März 2015)

Dann würde ich das LC Power Gold Lc9550 nehmen. Das ist recht Ordentlich.


----------



## Philipus II (21. März 2015)

Das LC-Power ist real nur silber, nicht Gold. Das sollte man dazu sagen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. März 2015)

Aber für den Preis  
Kenne ich kein andres Gold.
Ups das SuperFlower Hx Green 450 ^^


----------



## ebastler (21. März 2015)

*hust* Delta! *hust*

290X mit 1100/1400 fett genug? 
Ja, das steckt es weg wie nichts.
Erst bei stärkerem OC macht sich die total bescheuerte Railverteilung bemerkbar, bei 1150MHz schaltet es nach 30s Heaven ab.
Prime+Furmark /GPU @ stock) sind hingegen kein Problem.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (21. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> *hust* Delta! *hust*
> 
> 290X mit 1100/1400 fett genug?
> Ja, das steckt es weg wie nichts.



Überleg dir das  ... unn das ganze für 15 eu  

Das schlimme an der Sache iss ... da iss nichts faul ... außer das das Netzteil nicht ATX-Bau-konform


----------



## ebastler (21. März 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Überleg dir das  ... unn das ganze für 15 eu
> 
> Das schlimme an der Sache iss ... da iss nichts faul ... außer das das Netzteil nicht ATX-Bau-konform



Gut, dass du mich eben dran erinnert hast. Teaserfoto fehlt noch, dann darf mein Review raus. Hat die Korrektur überstanden^^


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> *hust* Delta! *hust*
> 
> 290X mit 1100/1400 fett genug?
> Ja, das steckt es weg wie nichts.
> ...


Zu klein. Ich dachte eher an drei 295x2 :/
Ok das ist natürlich eine Leistung für 15 Taler


----------



## ebastler (21. März 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Zu klein. Ich dachte eher an drei 295x2 :/
> Ok das ist natürlich eine Leistung für 15 Taler



Jepp, das Netzteil ist Hammer. Effizienz ist halt mau, leicht unter 80+ Bronze.
Dafür ist die Elektronik super. Lötqualität ist absolut perfekt, Bauteile sind super, Schaltungstechnisch hat Delta meine Hochachtung. 
Aufgeräumt, und keine Standardchips, wie sie alle verbauen - Nein, Delta entwickelt komplett was Eigenes.

Anstatt eigene Schaltnetzteil-ICs zu nehmen, oder Sicherungs-ICs, implementiert Delta alles selbst aus Komparatoren und Optokopplern.
bei so was schlägt das Elektronikerherz höher^^


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. März 2015)

Effizienz wäre ein Punkt. Aber will ich was für die Umwelt tun fresse ich halt Gras. Oder kaufe nur Notebooks


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (22. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Gut, dass du mich eben dran erinnert hast. Teaserfoto fehlt noch, dann darf mein Review raus. Hat die Korrektur überstanden^^



Klar ... Gerne ... Kein Problem 
Wann geht´s Online ???


----------



## Atent123 (22. März 2015)

Ist das NT hier wirklich so gut oder war das nur ein Witz ?
Computer-Netzteil FUJITSU S26113-E538-V50-02 (DPS-500QB) - Computer und Zubehör - Hardware - Netzteile - Pollin Electronic


----------



## ebastler (22. März 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Ist das NT hier wirklich so gut oder war das nur ein Witz ?
> Computer-Netzteil FUJITSU S26113-E538-V50-02 (DPS-500QB) - Computer und Zubehör - Hardware - Netzteile - Pollin Electronic



Hab ich ja geschrieben 
Kurz - ja, das Ding ist genial. Wie schonmal angesprochen, ein Review von mir geht in ein paar Tagen online. Fertig ist es, wartet nur noch auf Absegnung. Leider nicht hier, und ich darf es nicht verlinken... :/


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. März 2015)

Camorra28 schrieb:


> Kann man beim kaufen eines gebrauchten Netzteils z.B. bei eBay etwas falsch machen ?


Ja
Es überhaupt zu machen.

Netzteile gebraucht zu kaufen ist in den meisten Fällen einfach mal völlig sinnfrei, da die TEile einfach zu teuer sind und du immer das Risiko hast, dass das Netzteil bei dir pfeift.

Bei einem neuen Gerät hast das natürlich auch, aber da hast ja noch sowas wie Garantie und Gewährleistung.
Beim Gebrauchtkauf schaust z.T: einfach nur blöd aus der Wäsche...



Philipus II schrieb:


> Das LC-Power ist real nur silber, nicht Gold. Das sollte man dazu sagen.


Joa, das ist leider wohl wahr.
Leider hatte ich keine Möglichkeit das zu verifzieren.

Allerdings: Untenrum (bei etwa 30-35W Sekundärlast) ist es erstaunlicherweise das effizienteste NEtzteilö in meinem Bestand. Auch das 550W Silentmaxx is da schlechter...

Dennoch: Trotz nicht Gold ist es durchaus OK. 
Größter Haken an dem Gerät ist aber der eher preiswerte Lüfter.


ebastler schrieb:


> Hab ich ja geschrieben
> Kurz - ja, das Ding ist genial. Wie schonmal angesprochen, ein Review von mir geht in ein paar Tagen online. Fertig ist es, wartet nur noch auf Absegnung. Leider nicht hier, und ich darf es nicht verlinken... :/


Tja, soweit ich mitbekommen habe, haben einiger deiner Kollegen die Werbung für die eigenen Sachen 'nen bisserl übertrieben. Daher sieht man es hier ganz und gar nicht gerne, wenn man diese Seite hier erwähnt.


Anyway:
AN dem Delta siehst auch schön, dass man etwas auch anders machen kann, wenn man es möchte...
Und auch OCP auf +12V hat man früher trotz 8pin Supervision ICs a la WT7502 oder 7510 implementiert.
Und das ganze schlicht mit 'nem Stupiden LM393 oder 339...
Oder zwei davon...

Hab hier selbst einige Netzteile, bei denen das so implementiert ist. Beide natürlich relativ alt.
Kannst ja auch mal nach KA7500 suchen. Sowas hab ich z.B. in einem Seasonic Gerät gefunden. Heute findet man sowas nur noch in billigsteimern...
Aber das entsprechende Seasonic ist auch eher noch sowas wie 'nen umgebasteltes AT Netzteil


----------



## Star_KillA (22. März 2015)

Guten Tag,
wie auf dem Foto zu sehen ist, ist der eine Pin nicht ganz richtig drin.
Sollte der für 3.3V sein. 
Der PC läuft trotzdem Problemlos unter Last, kann es Probleme geben ?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pu244 (24. März 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Effizienz wäre ein Punkt. Aber will ich was für die Umwelt tun fresse ich halt Gras. Oder kaufe nur Notebooks



Das muß man mit spitzer Feder nachrechnen. Angenommen du bekommst für 60€ mehr ein Netzteil mit dem du bei durchschnittlicher Hardware (ca. 250-300W) etwa 30W sparen kannst, dann brauchst du bei 28 Cent Stromkosten nach meiner Rechnung:

(6000/(0,03x0,28))/8760= 0,8154

In etwa 10 Monate Dauerlast  - das lohnt sich doch


----------



## Star_KillA (24. März 2015)

Kann mir einer sagen warum der Pin so weit reingesteckt ist ?


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2015)

Der wird nicht richtig im Stecker eingerastet sein. Es kann aber immer noch sein dass er Kontakt mit der Buchse hat wenn der Stecker komplett eingesteckt ist -> es läuft trotzdem.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (24. März 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> (6000/(0,03x0,28))/8760= 0,8154



Moin 

Wie kommst du auf diese Formel


----------



## ebastler (24. März 2015)

Mein Review des 15€ Fujitsu-Deltas  ist online 
Bei Interesse, PN!


----------



## beren2707 (24. März 2015)

Hey, um evtl. Missverständnissen vorzubeugen: Es geht hier nicht darum wertvolle Informationen zu unterdrücken. Der Verweis auf eigene Inhalte auf fremden Webseiten fällt eben i.d.R. in den Bereich der Werbung.
Da ich den Test persönlich sehr interessant empfinde und als evtl. taugliches Netzteil für Pfennigfuchser, die sich dieses statt eines Chinaböllers kaufen, zur Diskussion stellen möchte: Hier der Link zum Test des betreffenden Modells.  Für ~15€ wirklich nicht schlecht, zumindest abgesehen von der Bauform und etwas geringen Effizienz bei geringer Auslastung.


----------



## ebastler (24. März 2015)

Danke, ich verstehe durchaus, dass haufenweise Eigenwerbung anderer Seiten hier für Missmut sorgt. Daher habe ich eben angeboten, den Link per PN zu verteilen, aber so ist es noch besser.

Wenn ich in den Ferien dazu komme, und mein Chefredakteur nichts dagegen hat, werde ich eine Zusammenfassung (keinen Fünfzeiler, aber auch nicht 13.000 Zeichen, ohne Leerzeichen, wie das Oroginal^^) des Reviews auch ins Forum stellen, mit Link zum vollen Test.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2015)

Endlich mal ein OEM Netzteil im Review. Ich bin gespannt. Ihr sicher auch. 
Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Fujitsu DPS-500QB - Qualitätsprodukt um <15€?


----------



## RobiKenobi (24. März 2015)

Ich hab das Teil auch hier rumliegen. Leider erfüllt es die ErP Lot 6 nicht. Hat im Standby etwa 0,7-0,8 Watt deutlich schwankend. Müsste man ne Langzeitmessung machen um den Wert genau zu haben.

Ansonsten ist das Ding wirklich erheblich besser als man vom Preis und aussehen erwarten sollte.

Ich muss das demnächst mal an meiner Chroma genau durch testen. Die Effizienz ist nämlich glaube ich gar nicht so schlecht. Sonst würde es ja auch elend laut werden. Nur unter 20% dürfte es wirklich übel werden.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2015)

RobiKenobi schrieb:


> Ich muss das demnächst mal an *meiner Chroma *genau durch testen.



Das nenne ich mal einen Satz.


----------



## ebastler (24. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal einen Satz.



Und ich weiß jetzt, wer sich plötzlich über Lärm im keller wundern wird, und beim Nachschauen einen ebastler mit einem ganzen Stapel Netzteilen da beim Testen vorfinden wird


----------



## poiu (24. März 2015)

RobiKenobi schrieb:


> Ich muss das demnächst mal an meiner Chroma genau durch testen. Die Effizienz ist nämlich glaube ich gar nicht so schlecht. Sonst würde es ja auch elend laut werden. Nur unter 20% dürfte es wirklich übel werden.



hurry up Mr ecopsu.eu 

na ja das ist normal unter 20% werden viele echt mies


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Und ich weiß jetzt, wer sich plötzlich über Lärm im keller wundern wird, und beim Nachschauen einen ebastler mit einem ganzen Stapel Netzteilen da beim Testen vorfinden wird



Zieh eine Nummer.


----------



## Pu244 (24. März 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Wie kommst du auf diese Formel



Ganz einfach: du teilst die Kosten (in diesem Fall in Cent, für Euro muß noch der Faktor 100 rein) durch die kosten pro Stunde (KWxCent pro KWh), dann kommen die Stunden raus die man braucht damit es sich rechnet, um es noch ein wenig anschaulicher zu machen wird in Jahre, Monate oder Tage umgerechnet.

Die echte Amortisationsformel ist wegen der Stand By Zeiten und Leerlauflast ein wenig komplizierter, besonders wenn Zinsen dazukommen.


----------



## Gobbel (24. März 2015)

ich will so was auch.... nur woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen ... 

ich würde sagen lasst uns einfach eine Pilgerstätte draus machen....
Vielleicht kann man so die Erlaubnis des Besitzers aushebeln.


----------



## bschicht86 (24. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Mein Review des 15€ Fujitsu-Deltas  ist online
> Bei Interesse, PN!



Gibt's auch schon eine Erkenntnis, wieviel Last man pro Spannung dauerhaft ziehen darf, ohne dass es abschaltet?


----------



## ebastler (24. März 2015)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Gibt's auch schon eine Erkenntnis, wieviel Last man pro Spannung dauerhaft ziehen darf, ohne dass es abschaltet?



Die 12V Schienen habe ich noch nicht konkret einzeln belastet, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass Deltas Angaben da sehr genau sind.
Die haben eine ziemlich agressive OCP, daher nehme ich an, bei 18-20A pro Schiene ist das NT weg.
Ich kann es eventuell mal daheim mit einem langen, dünnen Stahldraht als Last ausprobieren


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2015)

Hast du keine R9 295X2 liegen?


----------



## RobiKenobi (24. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal einen Satz.



 Ich hatte schon überlegt die DC Loads auch noch auf Wakü umzubauen. Ich hab die mal zerlegt und der kleine Brüllwürfel da drin und die Lüfter am Frame sind halt echt übel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wirklich wird das Laustärke Problem damit auch nicht gelöst weil das Powermeter und die AC Source sind auch schon laut genug. Lauter als jedes neuere Netzteil. Und das Powermeter reguliert die Temperatur recht penibel um in der Genauigkeit zu bleiben.

Das ist also insgesamt weniger ein Problem von "zu warm werden", sondern von möglichst genau bleiben, warum die Chroma so laut ist.





> Gibt's auch schon eine Erkenntnis, wieviel Last man pro Spannung dauerhaft ziehen darf, ohne dass es abschaltet?



Also ich hatte es mal 15 Minuten auf 500 laufen, war kein Problem. Länger aber noch  nicht.



> Hast du keine R9 295X2 liegen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gute Idee, könnt ich auch mal da dran schmeißen. Hab 3 Stück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (24. März 2015)

Genau die regelt ja immer nach nicht wie die Sunmoon aber das ist ein anderes Thema


----------



## bschicht86 (24. März 2015)

Also es wär halt schon schön zu wissen, bei wieviel gleichmäßig verteilter 12V-Last auf allen Rails das Netzteil abschaltet. Denn wenn alle 3 Rails wirklich 18A dauerhaft liefern können, wären das nämlich über 600W.


----------



## RobiKenobi (24. März 2015)

Auf dem NT steht drauf das es 550 Watt für 10 Sekunden liefert. Da wird das wohl 600 eher nicht machen, ich habs aber nicht  getestet.


----------



## ebastler (24. März 2015)

Ich habe das Netzteil mit meiner 290X ausgeknipst bekommen, aber das liegt an der sehr dummen Verteilung der Rails...
+100mV und 1150/1500MHz waren nicht drin.


----------



## Pu244 (24. März 2015)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Also es wär halt schon schön zu wissen, bei wieviel gleichmäßig verteilter 12V-Last auf allen Rails das Netzteil abschaltet. Denn wenn alle 3 Rails wirklich 18A dauerhaft liefern können, wären das nämlich über 600W.



Die Kunst liegt eher darin die Rails gleichmäßig zu belasten, sie liefern ja nur etwa 30% mehr als das Netzteil. Das wäre wieder so ein Musterbeispiel für Single Rail, aber bei 15€ sollte man da nicht meckern.


----------



## ebastler (24. März 2015)

Naja, dsa Netzteil wurde für einen bestimmten Anwendungsbereich entworfen. Die Last pro Rail war klar, da kann man auch mal knapp kalkulieren. 
Dass im Endkundenmarkt dann jeder komplett andere Belastungen hat, war Delta in dem Fall egal, da das Netzteil dafür nie geplant war...


----------



## Pu244 (24. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Naja, dsa Netzteil wurde für einen bestimmten Anwendungsbereich entworfen. Die Last pro Rail war klar, da kann man auch mal knapp kalkulieren.
> Dass im Endkundenmarkt dann jeder komplett andere Belastungen hat, war Delta in dem Fall egal, da das Netzteil dafür nie geplant war...



Das es Fujitsu nicht interessiert hat wie sich das Netzteil abseits ihrer PCs schlägt und es stirkt auf ihre PCs zugeschneidert hat ist mir klar. Dennoch ist es ein sehr gutes Beispiel für ein Multirailnetzteil mit unterdimensionierten Rails. 4x 18A wären wohl besser gewesen, eventuell für die CPU sogar noch ein wenig mehr.


----------



## bschicht86 (24. März 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Die Kunst liegt eher darin die Rails gleichmäßig zu belasten, sie liefern ja nur etwa 30% mehr als das Netzteil. Das wäre wieder so ein Musterbeispiel für Single Rail, aber bei 15€ sollte man da nicht meckern.



Meine Idee wär dann gewesen, einfach alle Rails wieder zusammen zu klemmen, was ja eh teilweise schon über den EPS, bzw. PCI-E-Stecker geschieht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. März 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Dennoch ist es ein sehr gutes Beispiel für ein Multirailnetzteil mit unterdimensionierten Rails. 4x 18A wären wohl besser gewesen, eventuell für die CPU sogar noch ein wenig mehr.


Nein, ist es nicht. Es ist ein Beispiel für ein Netzteil mit sehr eng ausgelegter OCP. Da ist NICHTS unterdimensioniert.

Mit leichten modifikationen (Seitenschneider, Lötkolben, Schrumpfschlauch) kann man die Last auch sehr einfach anpassen, denn Laufwerke verbrauchen auch nicht soo viel. Nur die CPU ist 'nen bisserl a Problem.
Und das kann man, wie erwähnt, mit geringen Mods hin bekommen....
Oder man lötet einfach den einen Pin intern um...


----------



## Pu244 (24. März 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, ist es nicht. Es ist ein Beispiel für ein Netzteil mit sehr eng ausgelegter OCP. Da ist NICHTS unterdimensioniert.
> 
> Mit leichten modifikationen (Seitenschneider, Lötkolben, Schrumpfschlauch) kann man die Last auch sehr einfach anpassen, denn Laufwerke verbrauchen auch nicht soo viel. Nur die CPU ist 'nen bisserl a Problem.
> Und das kann man, wie erwähnt, mit geringen Mods hin bekommen....
> Oder man lötet einfach den einen Pin intern um...



Oh Ja!

Mister "tausch keinen Lüfter aus, es könnte tödlich enden" empfiehlt uns am Netzteil rumzupfuschen, es am besten auch noch aufzumachen. Wenn man gerade noch dabei ist kann man das Netzteil mit ein paar Drähten gleich zum Singlerailmodell umlöten.

MMn. kann man sich darüber streiten wie sinnvoll die Railverteilung ist, ich würde das Netzteil einfach als ein reales 400W Modell nehmen von dem man nicht erwarten sollte eine 300W Graka oder eine 250W OC CPU zum laufen zu bekommen. Aber wenn man moderate Hardware (GTX 900, i7 oder FX 8000) damit betreibt und nur wenig Vollast fährt oder den Strom selbst nicht bezahlen muß ist das Netzteil genial.


----------



## ebastler (24. März 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Oh Ja!
> 
> Mister "tausch keinen Lüfter aus, es könnte tödlich enden" empfiehlt uns am Netzteil rumzupfuschen, es am besten auch noch aufzumachen. Wenn man gerade noch dabei ist kann man das Netzteil mit ein paar Drähten gleich zum Singlerailmodell umlöten.
> 
> MMn. kann man sich darüber streiten wie sinnvoll die Railverteilung ist, ich würde das Netzteil einfach als ein reales 400W Modell nehmen von dem man nicht erwarten sollte eine 300W Graka oder eine 250W OC CPU zum laufen zu bekommen. Aber wenn man moderate Hardware (GTX 900, i7 oder FX 8000) damit betreibt und nur wenig Vollast fährt oder den Strom selbst nicht bezahlen muß ist das Netzteil genial.



Eine R9 290X und eine i5 4670K, beide mit moderatem OC (1100/1400MHz GPU, 4,3/4,2GHz CPU) sind absolut problemlos betreibbar.
Das Netzteil liefert auch problemlos 500W Dauerleistung, und das bei erheblich besseren Spannungswerten als so manches Netzteil, dem du "reale" 500W zuschreibst.
Das Delta ist eine 500W Plattform, die auch absolut ohne Probleme 500W liefern kann.

Und Lüfter austauschen ist etwas Anderes als mal eben zwei Kabel für ne Rail umlöten...
Ersteres verändert die Kühlung komplett und kann dazu führen, dass das Netzteil überhitzt und abbrennt, letzteres ändert rein gar nichts.


----------



## retroelch (24. März 2015)

Kann mir Jemad ein gutes passives Netzteil empfelen?

Ansonsten würde ich vermutlich zu einem Seasonic oder Silverstone greifen.


----------



## Pu244 (24. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Eine R9 290X und eine i5 4670K, beide mit moderatem OC (1100/1400MHz GPU, 4,3/4,2GHz CPU) sind absolut problemlos betreibbar.
> Das Netzteil liefert auch problemlos 500W Dauerleistung, und das bei erheblich besseren Spannungswerten als so manches Netzteil, dem du "reale" 500W zuschreibst.
> Das Delta ist eine 500W Plattform, die auch absolut ohne Probleme 500W liefern kann.



Ich wollte damit sagen das man sich nicht von der Railverteilung überraschen lassen sollte wenn man versucht 500W rauszuholen. Wenn man damit eine R9-390X betreiben kann umso besser, wenn nicht ist das auch kein Beinbruch.



ebastler schrieb:


> Und Lüfter austauschen ist etwas Anderes als mal eben zwei Kabel für ne Rail umlöten...
> Ersteres verändert die Kühlung komplett und kann dazu führen, dass das Netzteil überhitzt und abbrennt, letzteres ändert rein gar nichts.




Naja,
man setzt damit Schutzmechanismen außer Kraft, wenn jemand die Sicherungen in seiner Bude überbrückt würde man dem seinen Verstand absprechen. Mal ganz abgesehen davon das wir immernoch das leidige "400V auf den Elkos" Thema haben. 

Nun kann argumentieren das es schlechter abgesicherte Netzteile gibt und der PC mit dem Stahlgehäuse und den Flammschutzmitteln noch zwei Sicherheitsstufen hat. Ich persönlich würde Stefan Payne zustimmen der mal sinngemäß (damals ging es um das Austauschen des Lüfters) man solle sich gleich ein Netzteil holen das den Anforderungen genügt anstatt drin herumzupfuschen, dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.



retroelch schrieb:


> Kann mir Jemad ein gutes passives Netzteil empfelen?
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich vermutlich zu einem Seasonic greifen.



Was für Hardware willst du betreiben was (Preis, Lautstärke, Kabelmanagementusw.) ist dir wichtig?


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. März 2015)

Du hast überhaupt nicht verstanden, was ich meinte.

Ich hab nicht von überbrücken gesprochen sondern vom abzwacken der CPU Rail, die mit dem PCie Anschluss geteilt ist...

Schöner ists natürlich, wenn man diese Dinge wieder zusammenführt, so dass man 8connector Pins hat und nicht nur 4...
Aber im Prinzip reichen die 4 ja auch...

Sprich:
aus +12V 1: PCIe + CPU (Hälfte) machst +12V1: PCIe und CPU ist nur noch auf +12V2.


----------



## Pu244 (24. März 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du hast überhaupt nicht verstanden, was ich meinte.
> 
> Ich hab nicht von überbrücken gesprochen sondern vom abzwacken der CPU Rail, die mit dem PCie Anschluss geteilt ist...
> 
> ...



Ok,
über einen 4 Pin CPU kann man dann allerdings nur etwas mehr als 160W übertragen, d.h. die CPU sollte sich möglichst mit unter 150W begnügen. Sprich ein moderat übertakter Consumer i5, i7 und FX 6000 bzw. FX 8000 oder i7 2011 im Standartdtakt.

Man dann auch darüber nachdenken zwei Netzteile zu koppeln. Somit kann man Hardcore OC betreiben und gleichzeitig eine extrem starke Graka oder moderates SLI/CF. So kommt man mit 30€ um ein DPP 550W oder 750W rum, eine ungewöhnliche Alternative wenn das Gehäuse (wie mein Xigmatek Elysium) Platz für zwei Netzteile hat.


----------



## poiu (24. März 2015)

so ich hab mal wieder mit der SunMoon gespielt^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sJFAiBWkz3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> so ich hab mal wieder mit der SunMoon gespielt^^



Du Ferkel, du.


----------



## poiu (24. März 2015)

grad mal so nenn halbes duzend NT durchgejagt


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. März 2015)

Geil. Ich will auch mal Netzteile so genau quälen. Vor allem das Tt Hamburg. Und ich möchte mal ein LC Power Gold Lc9550 und E10 500 zum abschalten bringen


----------



## Pu244 (25. März 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Geil. Ich will auch mal Netzteile so genau quälen. Vor allem das Tt Hamburg. Und ich möchte mal ein LC Power Gold Lc9550 und E10 500 zum abschalten bringen



Da hat aber jemand extrem sadistische Phantasien, erst ein Satyriasist der es mit mehreren Netzteilen macht und jetzt soetwas!

Bin ich hier nur von Perversen umgeben?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. März 2015)

[emoji317] ivh bin der Netzteil Schreck. Wenn ich komme liefert selbst ein Tt Hamburg belastet mit 1200 Watt belastet mit sauberen 12 Volt- auf der 5 Volt Rail.


----------



## poiu (25. März 2015)

Hier da habt ihr was super Neues  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CQi2ov6rJIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (25. März 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Geil. Ich will auch mal Netzteile so genau quälen. Vor allem das Tt Hamburg. Und ich möchte mal ein LC Power Gold Lc9550 und E10 500 zum abschalten bringen



Das würde mich aber auch interessieren 

BTW: 
Ich bin ja immernoch der guten Hoffnung irgendwann mal ein SeaSonic G-550 und G-550 PCGH abschalten zu sehen ...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. März 2015)

Schalten die nicht an?


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Geil. Ich will auch mal Netzteile so genau quälen. Vor allem das Tt Hamburg. Und ich möchte mal ein LC Power Gold Lc9550 und E10 500 zum abschalten bringen



Das Hamburg kriegst du nur schwer zum Abschalten. Das feuert auch noch weiter, wenn die Spannung schon ins Bodenlose gesunken ist.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (25. März 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Schalten die nicht an?



Doch. Klar schalten die ab. Aber SeaSonic ist immer sehr freundlich mit den Reserven .. Daher wollte ich gerne wissen, wie weit diese geht


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Hamburg kriegst du nur schwer zum Abschalten. Das feuert auch noch weiter, wenn die Spannung schon ins Bodenlose gesunken ist.


Tolles Teil für ein Kurzzeit SLI  


SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Doch. Klar schalten die ab. Aber SeaSonic ist immer sehr freundlich mit den Reserven .. Daher wollte ich gerne wissen, wie weit diese geht


Das P10 550 auch Mega...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (25. März 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das P10 550 auch Mega...



Wenn man dieser Seite glauben schneken darf, dann sind die Reserven beachtlich


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. März 2015)

Ich hab von knapp 800 Watt gehört. Aber ich brauche ja nicht so viel Leistung.... Mein System braucht nur 300-350 Watt und da schluckt meine Mutter schon... 
Das G550@Seasonic wäre sehr interessant zu wissen....


----------



## _chiller_ (25. März 2015)

3,3 Volt-Schiene: Abschaltung bei 34 Ampere (Spannung 3,29 Volt)
5 Volt-Schiene: Abschaltung bei 33 Ampere (Spannung: 4,94 Volt)
12 Volt-Schiene (Gesamt): Abschaltung bei 85 Ampere (Spannung: 11,83 Volt)

So spät schaltete das P10 550W in meinem Test ab ^^


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Wenn man dieser Seite glauben schneken darf, dann sind die Reserven beachtlich



Sind auch und das gute ist dabei, dass die Spannung absolut stabil ist. Da steigt nichts an, keine hohen Restwelligkeiten.
Das Teil ist so fett gebaut, dass es problemlos 700 Watt leisten kann ohne dass es dabei lauter oder heißer wird.
Und das ist eben auch der Grund, wieso es mehr kostet als andere Netzteile in der Leistungsklasse. Damit kannst du problemlos ein SLI System fahren.
Dem E10 mit 500/600 Watt traue ich das nicht so zu.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. März 2015)

Hübsche Spannungen beim Abschalten. Absolut perfekte 5/3.3 . 12 Volt akzeptabel


----------



## FrozenPie (25. März 2015)

@_chiller_
Lagen die Belastungen sämtlicher Schienen gleichzeitig oder einzeln an? 1020W sind für ein 550W Netzteil schon extrem beeindruckend, vor allem bei den Spannungswerten


----------



## _chiller_ (25. März 2015)

Nein, nur einzeln. Aber ja, 85 Ampere sind eine ganze Menge.


----------



## RobiKenobi (25. März 2015)

Ich hatte das auch schon mal getestet. 

Schaltet bei etwa 850 Multirail und bei etwa 1000 OCK Mode ab. Etwa 80 A hatte ich drauf.

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550 Watt - Highend Modular Netzteil im Test - Überlast/ Schutzmechanismen (6/8)


----------



## Pu244 (26. März 2015)

Tja,
es scheint gewissermaßen endgültig amtlich zu sein, Enermax ist im Eimer.
Ich hab bei der News zweimal das Datum überprüft und geschaut ob die Kommentare wirklich von heute sind und sich nicht eine News von vor 2010 reingeschummelt hat.

Enermax Maxpro: Neue Langläufer-Netzteile mit bis zu 700 Watt

Enermax probiert im Jahr 2015 ein einfaches 80 Plus Netzteil anzupreisen (auch sonst ist das Netzteil nicht sonderlich gut), vor 2010 hätte das wohl noch funktioniert, aber heute ist man irgendwie mehr gewohnt.


----------



## Legacyy (26. März 2015)

Wie findet ihr eigentlich die neuen evga Supernova GS ?

Sind ja G-Series Abwandlungen und sollten nicht soo schlecht sein.


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2015)

Die übliche Seasonic G Serie mit Standard Lüfter.


----------



## Philipus II (26. März 2015)

Nein, das ist keine G-Series-Platine. Das ist definitiv eine andere Plattform.


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Nein, das ist keine G-Series-Platine. Das ist definitiv eine andere Plattform.



Bist du dir da ganz sicher?


----------



## Philipus II (26. März 2015)

Ja. Leg dir mal die Bilder nebeneinander.


----------



## _chiller_ (26. März 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Tja,
> es scheint gewissermaßen endgültig amtlich zu sein, Enermax ist im Eimer.
> Ich hab bei der News zweimal das Datum überprüft und geschaut ob die Kommentare wirklich von heute sind und sich nicht eine News von vor 2010 reingeschummelt hat.
> 
> ...


Ich hab ein MaxPro auf der CeBIT aufgeschraubt (Meine News ist übrigens schon vor ein paar Tagen erschienen, inklusive Bilder der Technik). Die Plattform ist die in der Preisklasse übliche CWT-Plattform, im Gegensatz zum NAXN ADV+ aber mit OCP und einem weitaus besseren Lüfter. Für das Basismodell von Enermax also gar nicht mal so verkehrt.


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2015)

Ich hab mir das angeguckt und sehe Unterschiede, vollkommen richtig, was du sagst.

Aber die XP2 oder KM3 Plattform ist das auch nicht. Baut Seasonic für EVGA was eigenes oder verändern die nur eine bestehende Plattform?


----------



## Philipus II (26. März 2015)

Die Plattform ist definitiv neu. Ich gehe aber nicht davon aus, dass die auf Dauer EVGA-exklusiv bleibt. Die Performance liegt sicher näher an der G- als an der X-Platine.


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2015)

Kriegst du in nächster Zeit ein Sample von EVGA?


----------



## Philipus II (26. März 2015)

Ich habe vor Mitte Mai leider keine Zeit zum Testen. Ich bin mehr als voll ausgelastet mit Arbeit, Masterarbeit und alten Projekten. Ab Mitte Mai sollte sich die Lage entspannen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. März 2015)

Das Maxpro hört sich mal schrottig an. Ist das Indy oder Gruppen reguliert?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (26. März 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das Maxpro hört sich mal schrottig an. Ist das Indy oder Gruppen reguliert?



Auf der Seite von Computerbase, sieht es aus wie Gruppe


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. März 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Auf der Seite von Computerbase, sieht es aus wie Gruppe


Tonne auf, Maxpro rein, Tonne zu. Dann benutze ich das lieber als Bügelbrett als als NT. Scheinbar mutet man den NTs auch nix zu. 3*8 Pin @700 Watt? Watt?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (26. März 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Scheinbar mutet man den NTs auch nix zu. 3*8 Pin @700 Watt? Watt?



Mit Gruppenregulierten Netzteilen jenseits der 500 Watt, würde ich auch nicht mehr als 1 Grafikkarte betreiben wollen

Warten wir mal die Crossload Tests ab ... Ich denke dann wirst du wissen wieso die dem Netzteil nur 450 Watt für PCIe zumuten 

wenn ich jetzt noch 200 Watt für das Restsystem (FX 9350 ect.) dazurechne, dann bin ich ja schon 650 Watt und genau da sind wir an dem Punkt beim 700 Watt Gruppe ... mehr geht da nicht auf der 12V Rail


----------



## RobiKenobi (26. März 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Die Plattform ist definitiv neu. Ich gehe aber nicht davon aus, dass die auf Dauer EVGA-exklusiv bleibt. Die Performance liegt sicher näher an der G- als an der X-Platine.



Würde ich auch so sehen. Meistens sind das ja 3-6 Monate und dann kommen auch andere Modelle auf der selben Basis.


----------



## Multithread (29. März 2015)

Ich könnte wieder mal eure Hilfe gebrauchen

Ich habe heute den PSU_Calculator auf Version 1.5 gehoben, mit doch einigen änderungen die kürzlich gewünscht wurden.
Und zwar habe ich ua. die Netzteile und deren Source File überarbeitet.

Netzteile Data



Spoiler





```
name=Antec High Current Pro HCP-850 Platinum 850W;tdp=850;min=500;max=800;quali=100;DE=http://geizhals.de/antec-high-current-pro-hcp-850-platinum-0761345-06250-3-0761345-06251-0-a1018539.html;CH=http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_224802.html
name=Antec High Current Pro HCP-1000 Platinum 1000W;tdp=1000;max=900;quali=99;DE=http://geizhals.de/antec-high-current-pro-hcp-1000-platinum-0-761345-06248-0-0-761345-06249-7-a1079951.html;CH=http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_307951.html
name=Antec High Current Pro HCP-1300 Platinum 1300W;tdp=1300;max=1150;quali=98;DE=http://geizhals.de/antec-high-current-pro-hcp-1300-platinum-0-761345-06260-2-0-761345-06261-9-a1018481.html;CH=http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_366817.html
name=Be quiet! Dark Power P10 550W;tdp=550;max=500;quali=100;DE=http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-10-550w-atx-2-31-p10-550w-bn200-a790408.html;CH=http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_279029.html
name=Be quiet! Dark Power P10 750W;tdp=750;max=650;quali=97;DE=http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-10-750w-atx-2-31-p10-750w-bn202-a790490.html;CH=http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_279027.html
name=Be quiet! Dark Power P10 1000W;tdp=1000;max=850;quali=96;DE=http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-10-1000w-atx-2-31-p10-1000w-bn204-a790601.html;CH=http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_279025.html
name=Be quiet! Dark Power P10 1200W;tdp=1200;max=1100;quali=95;DE=http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-10-1200w-atx-2-31-p10-1200w-bn205-a790611.html;CH=http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_279024.html
name=Be quiet! Straight Power E10 400W;tdp=400;min=150;max=320;quali=85;DE=http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-e10-400w-atx-2-4-e10-400w-bn230-a1165465.html;CH=http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_365027.html
name=Be quiet! Straight Power E10 500W;tdp=500;max=430;quali=80;DE=http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-e10-500w-atx-2-4-e10-500w-bn231-a1165594.html;CH=http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_365065.html
name=Be quiet! Puer Power L8 300W ATX 2.4 ;tdp=300;min=10;max=230;quali=60;DE=http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-power-l8-300w-atx-2-4-bn220-a960670.html;CH=http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_325820.html;AT=http://geizhals.at/be-quiet-pure-power-l8-300w-atx-2-4-bn220-a960670.html;Testberichte=http://www.computerbase.de/2014-01/300-watt-netzteile-test/=http://us.hardware.info/reviews/4643/be-quiet!-pure-power-l8-400w300w-review-good-for-budget-pcs
name=LC-Power LC 9450 400W;tdp=400;max=300;quali=45;DE=http://geizhals.de/lc-power-gold-series-lc9450-v2-3-400w-atx-2-3-a861221.html;AT=http://geizhals.at/lc-power-gold-series-lc9450-v2-3-400w-atx-2-3-a861221.html
name=Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W PCGH-Edition;tdp=550;max=450;quali=50;DE=http://geizhals.de/sea-sonic-g-series-g-550-550w-pcgh-edition-atx-2-3-ssr-550rm-a1098704.html;CH=http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_290759.html
name=Antec True Power Classic 450W;tdp=450;max=425;quali=41;DE=http://geizhals.de/antec-truepower-classic-tp-450c-0761345-07700-2-0761345-07701-9-a1035122.html
name=LC-Power LC 9550 500W;tdp=500;max=400;quali=40;DE=http://geizhals.de/lc-power-gold-series-lc9550-v2-3-500w-atx-2-3-a861223.html;AT=http://geizhals.at/lc-power-gold-series-lc9550-v2-3-500w-atx-2-3-a861223.html
name=Antec TruePower Classic TP-550C;tdp=550;max=425;quali=40;DE=http://geizhals.de/antec-truepower-classic-tp-550c-0761345-07702-6-0761345-07703-3-a1035130.html;AT=http://geizhals.at/antec-truepower-classic-tp-550c-0761345-07702-6-0761345-07703-3-a1035130.html
name=Be quiet! System Power 7 450W;tdp=450;max=350;quali=30;DE=http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-system-power-7-450w-atx-2-31-bn143-a871343.html;AT=http://geizhals.at/be-quiet-system-power-7-450w-atx-2-31-bn143-a871343.html
name=SuperFlower HX 450 Golden Green 450W;tdp=450;min=200;max=425;quali=30;DE=http://geizhals.de/super-flower-golden-green-hx-450w-atx-2-3-sf-450p14xe-hx-a1039307.html;CH=http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_254328.html;AT=http://geizhals.at/super-flower-golden-green-hx-450w-atx-2-3-sf-450p14xe-hx-a1039307.html
name=SuperFlower HX 350 Golden Green 350W;tdp=350;min=100;max=325;quali=29;DE=http://geizhals.de/super-flower-golden-green-hx-350w-atx-2-3-sf-350p14xe-hx-a1039316.html;CH=http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_360027.html;AT=http://geizhals.at/super-flower-golden-green-hx-350w-atx-2-3-sf-350p14xe-hx-a1039316.html
```




1. Welche Webseiten/Foren kann ich für gute Netzteil Tests anziehen und welche sollte Ich meiden? Qualitativ am besten wie Tomshardware mit den Grafikkarten
2. Welche Netzteil die erschinen sind/erscheinen würdet Ihr noch in die Liste aufnehmen. ev. kann ich mich da an der Netzteilliste orientieren, ua. an den Oberen beiden Klassen, ev. noch einige aus der 3ten Klasse, für low Power/low Budget Systeme.
3. würde es für euch sinn machen wenn Ich das Dateiformat auf XML umstelle? Damit 'jeder' hinzufügen/ändern kann.
4. habt Ihr sonst noch anregungen? zb. das man nach bestimmten Kriterien die Netzteile Filtern kann? (CM/semi-CM/ohne CM), (Singlerail/Multirail), 12V Rails für die Grakas vs. Graka TDP, ...


Das Sind so die Punkte welche auch in die Version 2.0 Einfliesen würden.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. März 2015)

Das Antec Edge, CoolerMaster G450/550 fehlt mir.


----------



## poiu (30. März 2015)

gibt wieder ein super angebot 

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (31. März 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> gibt wieder ein super angebot
> 
> ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal



Uuuuund .. AUSVERKAUFT


----------



## Legacyy (31. März 2015)

Gerade gesehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein, da ist alles in Ordnung mit


----------



## Icedaft (31. März 2015)

Im ersten Moment wollte ich fragen wie so eine Frage von DIR kommt.... ?!


----------



## Legacyy (31. März 2015)

Ja, ich häng gerne meine Hardware an China Böller dran 

Kam nur noch raus, dass es ein SL-500A war, dann ist er plötzlich verschwunden...


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2015)

Eins der absoluten Top Netzteile am Markt.


----------



## keinnick (31. März 2015)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Gerade gesehen:



Die gelben Kabel und den Stecker finde ich aber cool gemoddet. Hat so einen  "Used Look"!  Wo kann man das kaufen?


----------



## poiu (31. März 2015)

hihi verlinke das Bild bitte hier : )

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-test-auf-teststation-sunmoon-sm5500-ate.html

sonst geht dash ier ja noch unter


----------



## hendrosch (31. März 2015)

Wo auch immer das Bild herkommt ich muss wissen was er da für ne Grafikkarte am Ende der ganzen Adapter hat(te)


----------



## Adi1 (1. April 2015)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Wo auch immer das Bild herkommt ich muss wissen was er da für ne Grafikkarte am Ende der ganzen Adapter hat(te)



Bei dem Kabelsalat, wird wohl schon das NT die Grätsche gemacht haben. 

Da braucht man wohl keine extra Graka einbauen.


----------



## Legacyy (1. April 2015)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Wo auch immer das Bild herkommt ich muss wissen was er da für ne Grafikkarte am Ende der ganzen Adapter hat(te)


War leider nicht mehr rauszufinden. 
Nachdem wir ihn über die "Qualität" aufgeklärt und poiu's YT Video + Thema hier dazu verlinkt hatten hat er den Post gelöscht.  
Kommt bestimmt was neues, billiges mit viel Watt rein.


----------



## iGameKudan (1. April 2015)

Wie ist eigentlich die Rail-Aufteilung beim System Power 7 500W?


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2015)

BeQuiet selbst hat die Verteilung nicht ausgezeichnet.
Meiner Erfahrung nach ist die Rail Verteilung eher mist -- wenn man sich das Teil näher anschaut. Eine Leitung für PCIE und Mainboard, die andere für CPU only.


----------



## iGameKudan (1. April 2015)

Interessant...

Ich hab nämlich das Problem, sobald ich neben den FX8320 @4.5GHz die HD7950 auf 1100MHz übertakte dass mir die Kiste beim BF4 spielen einfach aus geht... Wird auch nichts zu warm oder so...


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2015)

Ich denke, dass die GPU dann zuviel zieht und das Netzteil abschaltet.
Da hilft nur die herunter takten oder neues Netzteil das nicht so ein Müll ist.


----------



## iGameKudan (1. April 2015)

Negativ, sobald ich die CPU auf 4GHz heruntertakte bleibt die Kiste auch nach Stunden noch an... 

Deshalb hatte ich gefragt, ich habe die böse Befürchtung dass CPU und GPU auf einer Rail liegen. :| 
Kann es mir kaum vorstellen dass mein Rechner wirklich mehr als 500W braucht.


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2015)

Komisch, dann hast du auf der CPU Seite die hohe Last anliegen.
Da kannst du mal sehen, was der FX für ein Säufer ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. April 2015)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Wo auch immer das Bild herkommt ich muss wissen was er da für ne Grafikkarte am Ende der ganzen Adapter hat(te)



Irgendwas deutlich über 200€ würd ich vermuten wollen


----------



## Legacyy (3. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> ich habe mein altes FSP Netzteil [...] gemoddet. Besser als dieser klappernde Originallüfter


Ich freu mich schon auf die Nachricht "PC kaputt"


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2015)

Solange er den Lüfter immer mit 1000rpm laufen lässt, sollte es klappen.


----------



## iGameKudan (3. April 2015)

Futter für die "Das BeQuiet SystemPower 7 ist *******!"-Fraktion: 

Habe höchstwarscheinlich die Ursache für meine Abstürze gefunden... 

Kann zwar nicht sagen wie viel Strom der Rechner zu dem Zeitpunkt versemmelt, aber sobald der FX8320 und die 7950 übertaktet sind schafft es das NT bei BF4-Last nicht mehr die ATX-Spezifikationen auf der 12V-Schiene zu halten - zumindest behauptet meine Grafikkarte, dass die Input-Spannung zu dem Zeitpunkt bei nur 11,4V liegt... Der PC bleibt entweder hängen oder geht gleich richtig aus.


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2015)

Kann durchaus sein, dass die Spannung abkackt und dann die Schutzschaltung auslöst.
Da hilft nur ein Wechsel auf ein besseres Netzteil.


----------



## Philipus II (4. April 2015)

Gruppenreguliertes Netzteil mit mäßiger Spannungsregulation. Verwundert mich nicht.


----------



## eXquisite (4. April 2015)

Wer kauft auch ein S7 das von FSP als 350 Watt OEM gedacht ist für so einen Rechner.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. April 2015)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Wer kauft auch ein S7 das von FSP als 350 Watt OEM gedacht ist für so einen Rechner.


Stell dir vor , einige Fertig Pc Schuster machen Cf mit einem S7 700.


----------



## S754 (4. April 2015)

Was haltet ihr von diesem Netzteil?


----------



## FrozenPie (4. April 2015)

Ist das aus nem Medion-Komplett-PC?


----------



## S754 (4. April 2015)

Nein, wie kommst du da drauf? Und keine Ahnung, wieso das Bild verkehrt herum hochgeladen wurde, bei mir in Windows ist es richtig rum.


----------



## FrozenPie (4. April 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Nein, wie kommst du da drauf? Und keine Ahnung, wieso das Bild verkehrt herum hochgeladen wurde, bei mir in Windows ist es richtig rum.



Die FSP-NTs findest du hauptsächlich in Medion-PCs 
Wie alt ist das Ding denn?


----------



## Legacyy (5. April 2015)

Das Ding scheint schon echt alt zu sein. Die ältesten Einträge bei google sind schon von Anfang 2007.
Wenns noch in nem PC werkelt würde ich das mal tauschen. Das ist noch ATX 1.3.


----------



## eXquisite (5. April 2015)

> Die FSP-NTs findest du hauptsächlich in Medion-PCs


Wo hast du das denn her? Mobil vielleicht aber in den Rechnern sehe ich meist Deltas.

Raus das Ding, viel zu alt.


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2015)

In Medion Rechnern ist das drin, was gerade verfügbar ist.
Eine bestimmte Markt hat Medion nicht.


----------



## S754 (5. April 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Wie alt ist das Ding denn?



Wird heuer 10 Jahre alt.



eXquisite schrieb:


> Raus das Ding, viel zu alt.


Ist in keinem PC mehr drin^^
Das Netzteil funktioniert seit 1 Monat nicht mehr.

Ist von nem Chilligreen PC.


----------



## FrozenPie (5. April 2015)

Gerade gefunden: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W
Wer ein 750W Netzteil für SLI/CF brauch kann zuschlagen, da's im Moment sogar günstiger ist als das DPP10 mit 550W. Die Versandzeit ist natürlich Stattlich


----------



## NuVirus (6. April 2015)

Scheint nicht mehr aktuell zu sein was war denn das Angebot?


----------



## Philipus II (6. April 2015)

123 Euro oder so. Auf jeden Fall ein hammermäßiger Preis.


----------



## FrozenPie (6. April 2015)

Jap waren 123€ und damit ein paar Euro günstiger als das 550W-Modell


----------



## poiu (6. April 2015)

hahah das T-Shirt Motiv ist eindeutig was für alle hier im Thread 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (6. April 2015)

Bin ich eigentlich für die Zukunft gerüstet mit meinen 550W P10 ?
Und wo ist Stephan Payne hin ?


----------



## ebastler (6. April 2015)

Verdammt, gute Frage... Warum ist der gebannt?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (6. April 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Verdammt, gute Frage... Warum ist der gebannt?



Ich fands zu lustig, als er sich im hardwareluxx- Forum mit einem Corsair Mitarbeiter angelegt hatte.


----------



## poiu (6. April 2015)

P10 das ist doch total veralten seitdem es das P11 gibt 

nei spass bei seite wieso sollte das p10 schlecht sein Oo


----------



## FrozenPie (6. April 2015)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich für die Zukunft gerüstet mit meinen 550W P10 ?
> Und wo ist Stephan Payne hin ?



Was für eine Zukunft? Gib uns mal einen Tipp wie die aussehen wird


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. April 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> hahah das T-Shirt Motiv ist eindeutig was für alle hier im Thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie süss. Eine Liebeserklärung an Fsp 
@ verneinender Computer 
Wenn mit einem P10 nicht, dann mit keinem. 1-2 Grafikkarten Upgrades gehen da noch. Aber nach 5 Jahren tauschen, gelle


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (7. April 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Verdammt, gute Frage... Warum ist der gebannt?



What the ... ??? Wie ist er gebannt wurden 



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich fands zu lustig, als er sich im hardwareluxx- Forum mit einem Corsair Mitarbeiter angelegt hatte.



Hast du zufällig nen Link ... Das Forum dort ist recht groß


----------



## poiu (7. April 2015)

musst du nur nch bluebeard und stefn googlen 

Test: Corsair AX1200i

da gab es einige Diskussionen wischen den beiden 

@Dreiradsimulator

hehe so kann man das auch sehen, wobei ich da eher im allgemeinen sprach hmmm wenn da be quiet so ein t-shirt bringen würde 
das wäre ein verkaufschlage hier im Forum X-D


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (7. April 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> nei spass bei seite wieso sollte das p10 schlecht sein Oo



Ich hab die Befürchtung das nächsten Grafikkartengenerationen wieder zuviel Strom verbraten.



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig nen Link ... Das Forum dort ist recht groß



Ich schau mal nach ist wahrscheinlich 1 Jahr her.
Er war doch mal bei Be quiet! oder ?


----------



## FrozenPie (7. April 2015)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich hab die Befürchtung das nächsten Grafikkartengenerationen wieder zuviel Strom verbraten.



Das P10 kannst du bis 1020W auf 12V belasten bevor es abschaltet. Also erst wenn die nächste Generation mehr als 900W verbrät, dann darfst du dir sorgen machen


----------



## poiu (7. April 2015)

OC key hat das teil doch


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2015)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich für die Zukunft gerüstet mit meinen 550W P10 ?



Das Teil ist schon seit ein paar Jahren auf den Markt.
Ich würde es daher lieber früher als später abstoßen.
Ganz neu auf dem Markt ist sind die Thermaltake Germany Serie. Total überarbeitet und so.


----------



## FrozenPie (7. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Teil ist schon seit ein paar Jahren auf den Markt.
> Ich würde es daher lieber früher als später abstoßen.
> Ganz neu auf dem Markt ist sind die Thermaltake Germany Serie. Total überarbeitet und so.



Pass auf, dass könnten manche noch ernst nehmen 
Wir brauchen dringend einen Ironie Smiley


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2015)

Ich stehe seit neuestem auch auf der Gehaltsliste von Thermaltake. Ich muss was für meine Knete machen.


----------



## FrozenPie (7. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich stehe seit neuestem auch auf der Gehaltsliste von Thermaltake. Ich muss was für meine Knete machen.



Haben die überhaupt brauchbare Netzteile oder riskierst du dich der Straftat zur Anstiftung körperlicher und Hardwareverletzung schuldig zu machen?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (7. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Teil ist schon seit ein paar Jahren auf den Markt.
> Ich würde es daher lieber früher als später abstoßen.
> Ganz neu auf dem Markt ist sind die Thermaltake Germany Serie. Total überarbeitet und so.




Dat Sarkasmus  
Ich meinte eher die Wattleistung bei AMD weiß man nie ob die es nicht wieder beim Energieverbrauch übertreiben


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Haben die überhaupt brauchbare Netzteile oder riskierst du dich der Straftat zur Anstiftung körperlicher und Hardwareverletzung schuldig zu machen?



Es gibt da 1-2 die brauchbar sind, aber jenseits der Logik stehen. Daher kannst du sie im Grunde genommen vergessen.


Außerdem habe ich ein neues Review, das ich euch allen nicht vorenthalten will.
Ein passives Netzteil von Super Flower.
Golden Silent 430 Watt im Test: Super Flowers Passiv-Netzteil fÃ¼r unter 110Â Euro - ComputerBase


----------



## FrozenPie (7. April 2015)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Dat Sarkasmus
> Ich meinte eher die Wattleistung bei AMD weiß man nie ob die es nicht wieder beim Energieverbrauch übertreiben



Laut Gerüchten soll die R9 390(X) mit knapp unter 300W zu Buche schlagen, aber dabei eine GTX Titan ausstechen welche ja genau so viel verbraucht


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2015)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Dat Sarkasmus
> Ich meinte eher die Wattleistung bei AMD weiß man nie ob die es nicht wieder beim Energieverbrauch übertreiben



Das P10 reicht auch für zwei Karten.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (7. April 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Laut Gerüchten soll die R9 390(X) mit knapp unter 300W zu Buche schlagen, aber dabei eine GTX Titan ausstechen welche ja genau so viel verbraucht



Meine R9 290 Vapor-X verbraucht in etwa genauso viel, also reicht es locker (ich rüste eh erst mit der R9 490 auf).



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein passives Netzteil von Super Flower.
> Golden Silent 430 Watt im Test: Super Flowers Passiv-Netzteil fÃ¼r unter 110Â*Euro - ComputerBase



Bei Passiven Netzteilen denke ich immer an das Geräusch eines MRTs


----------



## FrozenPie (7. April 2015)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Meine R9 290 Vapor-X verbraucht in etwa genauso viel, also reicht es locker (ich rüste eh erst mit der R9 490 auf)


Die R9 490(X) kommt ja sowieso im sparsameren 14 nm Prozess mit HBM2 als Standard 




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Bei Passiven Netzteilen denke ich immer an das Geräusch eines MRTs


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2015)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Meine R9 290 Vapor-X verbraucht in etwa genauso viel, also reicht es locker (ich rüste eh erst mit der R9 490 auf).



Die R9 490X wird 150 Watt TDP haben und 3x soviel leisten wie die R9 390X


----------



## FrozenPie (7. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die R9 490X wird 150 Watt TDP haben und 3x soviel leisten wie die R9 390X



Dürfte ich mir mal deine Glaskugel für die Lottozahlen ausleihen?


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2015)

Aber klaro. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush182 (7. April 2015)

Gibts hier evtl. jmd. der sich ein altes NT (knapp 3 Jahre) von mir anschauen/testen möchte?
(Mit Testbericht und aufschrauben natürlich, damit alle was davon haben  )

In dem NT-Bilder Thread habe ich nämlich gelesen, dass der "_chiller_" das leider nicht mehr macht.
Aber vllt. hat ja jmd. anders Interesse und Ahnung von so etwas 

(Das wäre dann aber erst in 1-2  oder auch 3 Wochen soweit, weil ich mich erst noch dazu "durchringen" muss die 90€ in ein e10 zu investieren  )

Es handelt sich dabei übrigens um ein "Sharkoon WPM 600" (ja ich weiß, ist nicht dass Beste... aber ich will es ja auch austauschen  )
-Versandkosten würden für den Tester/die Testerin natürlich nicht entstehen.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2015)

Was für Hardware betreibst du denn damit?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (7. April 2015)

Sehr modernes Netzteil aus einem Komplettrechner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush182 (7. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was für Hardware betreibst du denn damit?



Phenom II X6 1090t @3.4ghz + "Turbo" @4ghz (weniger Spannung) + NB @2.4 Ghz
MSI HD 7950 (ebenfalls weniger Spannung)
Gigabyte 770ta-ud3
8gb Kingston ValueRam @1333Mhz
1x SSD
2x HDD
1x DVD-Laufwerk
1xLüftersteuerung


----------



## poiu (7. April 2015)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Gibts hier evtl. jmd. der sich ein altes NT (knapp 3 Jahre) von mir anschauen/testen möchte?
> (Mit Testbericht und aufschrauben natürlich, damit alle was davon haben  )
> 
> ...
> ...




Nach drei Jahren sieht man doch nicht viel bzw unwahrscheinlich 

vertick das bei ebay da freut sich noch jemand drüber und du hast bissl Kohle für dein P10/11 

Für mich lohnt sich nicht das zu testen, an der Chroma Teststation  bin ich für Wochen ausgebucht und  der SunMoon ist das aktuell nicht lohnenswert



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Sehr modernes Netzteil aus einem Komplettrechner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frü alten PC für den ndas gedacht wr OK sonst^^ eher nicht


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2015)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Phenom II X6 1090t @3.4ghz + "Turbo" @4ghz (weniger Spannung) + NB @2.4 Ghz
> MSI HD 7950 (ebenfalls weniger Spannung)
> Gigabyte 770ta-ud3
> 8gb Kingston ValueRam @1333Mhz
> ...



Lass das Sharkoon mal drin.
Wenn du dir neue Hardware kaufst, kannst du das Netzteil mit austauschen.


----------



## poiu (8. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Lass das Sharkoon mal drin.
> Wenn du dir neue Hardware kaufst, kannst du das Netzteil mit austauschen.



Dito


----------



## Crush182 (8. April 2015)

Zu spät.... 

Ich habe mir vorher einige Meinungen zu dem NT durchgelesen (auch aus diesem Forum) -und da ist das
NT nicht sonderlich gut bei rum gekommen 

Und da hier auch immer gesagt wird: Netzteile sollte man nach 5 Jahren tauschen
-und das Scharkoon ist ja nun nicht unbedingt das Beste +3 Jahre alt- , hab ich mich dazu entschieden ein neues NT zu besorgen.

(Auch wenn meine erste "be-quiet NT" Erfahrung nicht all zu schön aus ging und ich damals sehr enttäuscht war...  )



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wenn du hochwertige Hardware hast, die dir am Herzen liegt, wechsel das miese Teil bald mal.


(Und ich mag meine Hardware, auch wenn es nicht mehr "high end" ist   )



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Sharkoon ist halt der übliche Schinken von CWT in Single Rail gehalten, SamXon Caps, Yate Loon Lüfter.
> Das Teil kannst du dir irgendwo an die Wand nageln aber besser nicht in einen Rechner bauen.


Quelle: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/340593-netzteilabdeckung-einbauen-2.html
-Seite 1+2

...Aber dann werd ich das Sharkoon einfach als Ersatz hier behalten


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. April 2015)

Bin der Meinung ein gutes NT besser sofort anschaffen. Immerhin hat er eine Tahiti Karte


----------



## poiu (8. April 2015)

das WPM 600 ist doch gar nicht soo schlecht, warte ruhig ab bis du dir einen neuen PC kaufst


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2015)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Zu spät....
> 
> Ich habe mir vorher einige Meinungen zu dem NT durchgelesen (auch aus diesem Forum) -und da ist das
> NT nicht sonderlich gut bei rum gekommen
> ...



Übertreibe es nicht so.
Das Sharkoon ist jetzt nicht der Brüller und neu würde ich sowas nicht empfehlen, aber da du es schon hast und deine Hardware jetzt auch nicht das neueste vom Neusten ist, kannst du es problemlos drin lassen.
Wenn du irgendwann mal den Unterbau und Grafikkarte wechselst, kannst du das Netzteil mit austauschen.
Aber Kurzschlusshandlungen musst du nicht machen.


----------



## Multithread (8. April 2015)

Hab heute mal ne Halbe Stunde Stecker und Leistung auf den PCI-E 12V rails für einige der regelmässig empfohlenen Netzteile zusammengesucht.


Spoiler



Was für ne Heidenarbeit



Dabei ist mir folgendes aufgefallen: 
Das Superflower HX 350 und das DPP10 550 haben Extrem viele Stecker für Ihre Wattklasse.
Und das Antec HCP 850 ist steckermässig mit dem 1000er Modell fast 100% Identisch

Netzteile.xml


Jetzt meine Frage: Hat sowas für euch einen einfluss auf die Empfehlungen? (zb. bei vielen Festplatten oä.)


Ja, es geht um die verbesserung des PCU_Calculators und dessen Empfehlungen.


----------



## FrozenPie (8. April 2015)

Wenn jemand schon ankündigt, dass er 10 oder mehr HDDs in seinem Rechner betreiben will, hat das natürlich einen Einfluss darauf, welches Netzteil man empfiehlt, da nicht jedes einen ausreichend Umfangreichen Kabelbaum dafür bietet


----------



## Philipus II (8. April 2015)

Ich persönliche sortiere Netzteile ohne die jeweils benötigten Anschlüsse in der Regel sofort aus der Liste der möglichen Optionen aus. Adapter-Lösungen sind Bastel-Lösungen und daher was für den Notfall. Für einen Neukauf sind sie für mich inakzeptabel.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. April 2015)

Ich hasse Adapter . Das liegt daran , das diese Netzteile genau so viel liefern können wie ihre Grossen Geschwister und sehr gut sind. Dad Dpp 10 550(!!!!!) hat ja sogar bei ~1000 Watt noch hübsche Spannungen, sofern es sich nicht abgeschaltet hat


----------



## Pu244 (9. April 2015)

Mit der Zahl der PCIe Stecker stellen die Konstrukteure sicher das man das Netzteil nicht überlasten kann. Bestes Beispiel sind die ganzen Chinaböller mit nur einem PCIe Anschluss, da geht garnicht mehr dran als die Dinger verkraften (real ca. 300W bei einem 750W+ Modell). 

Eigntlich ist wäre es Sinnvoll reichlich Stecker bereitzustellen, so kann man z.B. einen i7 Ivy Bridge mit einem SLI System aus Karten die jeweils weit unter 200W ziehen kombinieren und sprengt so nichtmal die 500W. Allerdings gibt es mehr als genug Deppen die nicht rechnen können und meinen, nur weil man ein CF System aus zwei R9-390X und einer übertakteten 250W CPU anschließen kann müsse das auch laufen (oder glauben nur weil die Spannungen noch stabil sind ist das kein Problem), das DPP 550W ist hier ja ein gutes Beispiel. Vondaher ist es aus Sicht der Hersteller weise mit den PCIe Anschüssen zu geizen, auch wenn man damit als Kunde stark eingeschänkt wird.

Bei HDDs kann man sich mit Adaptern behelfen, es gibt sie ja glücklicherweise bis zu vierfach (jedefalls habe ich nicht nach mehr gesucht, sodas es auch bei 10+ Laufwerken nicht in einen gigantischem Kabelwust mit Schleifenwiderstand jenseits von gut und böse auswächst (jedenfalls nicht mehr als wenn die Dinger am Netzteil verbaut wären).


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2015)

Multithread schrieb:


> Jetzt meine Frage: Hat sowas für euch einen einfluss auf die Empfehlungen? (zb. bei vielen Festplatten oä.)



Nein.
Meiner Meinung nach muss man nicht mehr so viele Festplatten im Rechner haben.
Dank USB 3 und später USB 3.1 ist die Datenübertragung so schnell, dass eine normale HDD immer im Limit ist.
Mit einer Docking Station kann man problemlos eine "nackte" HDD anschließen und die Daten schnell übertragen. 

Standard Mainboards bieten 6x Sata. Das reicht meiner Meinung nach aus.

Ich wünsche mir bei Netzteilen mit KM nur mehr Flexibilität bei den Kabeln.
Also statt Kabel mit 3x Sata und 3x Molex auch mal Kabel mit nur einem Sata Port oder 1x Molex
Gerade wenn man wie ich, die SSD hinterm Mainboard Tray verschraubt hat. Da brauche ich ein extra Kabel mit 1x Sata.
Das P10 bietet das. Andere Netzteile aber nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Pu244 (9. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nein.
> Meiner Meinung nach muss man nicht mehr so viele Festplatten im Rechner haben.
> Dank USB 3 und später USB 3.1 ist die Datenübertragung so schnell, dass eine normale HDD immer im Limit ist.
> Mit einer Docking Station kann man problemlos eine "nackte" HDD anschließen und die Daten schnell übertragen.



Nur irgendwie blöd das bei USB Laufwerken (aus guten Grund!) automatisch der Cache abgeschaltet wird und die Laufwerke damit langsamer werden. Außerdem finde ich es extrem komisch wenn man bei Netzteilen streng darauf auchtet das sich die Restwelligkeit ua. in Grenzen hält und man seine Platten dann 08/15 Chinabilligmüll (etwas anderes liegt den HDD Gehäusen ja nicht bei) anvertraut.

Das mit den billigen Steckernetzteilen würde mich echt mal interessieren, wäre toll wenn die mal jemand an eine Chroma hängen könnte.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2015)

Was verstehst du unter langsam?
Meine Daten werden mit 170MB/s auf die externe HDD geschrieben.
Das ist meiner Meinung nach ordentlich.


----------



## Pu244 (9. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter langsam?
> Meine Daten werden mit 170MB/s auf die externe HDD geschrieben.
> Das ist meiner Meinung nach ordentlich.



Wenn du eine große Datenwurst kopierst braucht man natürlich keinen (kaum) Cache, wer allerdings seine Spiele auf einer HDD hat sollte allerdings damit rechnen das es langsamer vonstatten geht, sequentielle Leistung ist nicht alles. Besonders blöd sind schnelle SSDs in USB Gehäusen, wobei da die Frage ist ob das OS den Cache überhaupt noch sieht und ihn somit abschalten kann..


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2015)

Ich habe meine Games als Back Up auf einer Platte.
Da hast du dann mehrere Tausend Dateien.
Geht genauso schnell.
Ich würde mal sagen, dass du dir endlich mal neue Hardware kaufen solltest. Nicht alles so lange im Schrank aufbewahren.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (9. April 2015)

So da ich keinen extra Thread eröffnen will:

Ist ein V550SM gut genug für Xeon+R290 Stantard Setup ?


----------



## ebastler (9. April 2015)

Was ist das für eine Frage, das Ding ist technisch genial...
Bis auf den Lüfter ist das NT perfekt^^

EDIT: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...0sm-premium-qualitaet-zum-einstiegspreis.html


----------



## SpeCnaZ (9. April 2015)

Also so wie ich es mir gedacht habe. .

Frage nur nach, weil:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ellung/384350-pc-fuer-einen-freund-900-a.html


----------



## ebastler (9. April 2015)

Kannst bedenkenlos nehmen. Wenn der Lüfter egal ist, würde ich persönlich es dem E10 sogar vorziehen (da ich das VSM von innen kenne, das E10 nicht).
Wenn Lautstärke n Kriterium ist, E10.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (9. April 2015)

Lautstärke ist jetzt nicht soo wichtig. Danke dir.


----------



## FrozenPie (10. April 2015)

Der Be quiet!-Bug existiert noch  (Meint zumindest der TE)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-dark-power-pro-10-phaenomen.html#post7312393


----------



## poiu (10. April 2015)

schick den klumpen ein wahrscheinlich elko Probs


----------



## FrozenPie (10. April 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> schick den klumpen ein wahrscheinlich elko Probs



Ich musste deinen Satz drei mal lesen bevor ich ihn verstanden hab 

Sag das am besten dem TE und nicht mir


----------



## poiu (10. April 2015)

haha  dachte es wäre deines


----------



## FrozenPie (10. April 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> haha  dachte es wäre deines



Nene ich kenne mich gut genug mit NTs aus, dass ich da selbst drauf gekommen bin


----------



## TheCGamer (10. April 2015)

Hi zusammen! 
Hab da mal ne Frage zu einem etwas mysteriösen NT Problem. 
Für das "Kochen auf alter Hardware/Pentium 4" Projekt hier im Forum habe ich von einem Community-Mitglied unter anderem ein Be Quiet P5 Blackline bekommen. 
Hier ein Link, falls das Hilft:
https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-blackline-p5-520w-atx-2-0-bn023-a132991.html

Gleich mal vorneweg: Das Netzteil ist nur für ein Bastelprojekt im Einsatz und wird daher unter keinen Umständen getauscht, egal wie schlecht es ist   

Das Problem ist, dass das Ding im Betrieb einen höllischen Lärm macht. Beide Lüfter laufen immer mit voller Geschwindigkeit. Die Nachlaufautomatik funktioniert irgendwie zu gut  Die Lüfter gehen nach dem Herunterfahren auch nach 3 Minuten nicht aus, sondern Laufen ewig weiter. 

Spannungsmäßig ist mit dem NT soweit alles in Ordnung, denke ich. Zumindest läuft ein Athlon 64 X2 3800+ mit zwei 7800GTX im SLI stabil 

Prinzipiell interessiert mich nur was an dem Ding möglicherweise kaputt ist. Getauscht werden soll nichts, wie schon gesagt

Gruß


----------



## FrozenPie (10. April 2015)

So steinalt wie das Ding ist (10+ Jahre) würde ich entweder auf defekte Lüfter oder Schaltung (spröde Lötstellen o.ä.) oder beides tippen


----------



## TheCGamer (10. April 2015)

Also prinzipiell nicht mehr zu retten oder?


----------



## FrozenPie (10. April 2015)

TheCGamer schrieb:


> Also prinzipiell nicht mehr zu retten oder?



Würde ich sagen. Würde mich aber auch strafbar machen, wenn ich dir empfehlen würde, die Lüfter zu entfernen und mit leiseren Lüftern für Kühlung zu sorgen. Deshalb empfehle ich es dir ausdrücklich nicht zu tun!


----------



## TheCGamer (10. April 2015)

Ne würd ich bei dem alten Teil auch nicht mehr machen wollen Es ist ja nur zu Bastelzwecken im Einsatz. 
War das Ding zu seiner Zeit eigentlich brauchbar?


----------



## FrozenPie (10. April 2015)

Das P5 war, glaube ich mich zu entsinnen, zu seiner Zeit eher durchwachsen. Sowohl von bestückung als auch Technik. Bin ehrlich gesagt erstaunt, dass das überhaupt noch läuft 
Wäre doch mal was für einen der Hobby-NT-Tester mal ein so in die Jahre gekommenes NT aufzumachen und zu testen


----------



## TheCGamer (10. April 2015)

Das Teil ist aber leider nicht entbehrlich. Muss noch die alte Hardware zum drauf Kochen befeuern 
Das andere NT das wir für den Zweck haben ist leider ziemlich schwach auf der Brust. Das ist ein FSP OEM aus nem Medion PC. Ich glaub mit 250 Watt. Hat glaube ich ein paar Seiten früher hier schon jemand anders gepostet. Das FSP reicht gerade noch für eine 7800GTX und ne kleinen Prescott P4. Im 3D Mark 03 wird das Gehäuse schon ziemlich heiß


----------



## _chiller_ (11. April 2015)

So ein P5 besitze ich auch noch privat, das Teil liegt seit 2010 auf dem Dachboden von meinen Eltern rum  Die Caps sind schon vor Ewigkeiten aufgeplatzt, daher empfehle ich dir das Netzteil auch mit der alten Hardware nicht mehr zu nutzen. Übrigens haben bereits die Nachfolger P6 und P7 schon ihr Haltbarkeitsdatum überschritten (siehe meine Reviews), daher kannst du dir ja denken was beim P5 so los sein wird.


----------



## TheCGamer (11. April 2015)

Danke für den gut gemeinten Ratschlag aber da muss ich jetzt mangels Alternativen einfach trotzdem komplett beratungsresistent sein. Hab einfach kein anderes NT außer dem P10 in meinem PC und dem genannten FSP. Das eine ist zu schwach und das andere kommt nichmal im Traum bei dem leicht verrückten Kochprojekt zum Einsatz 
Bei dem Unterfangen wird sowieso keine Rücksicht auf Verluste genommen, da reißts das NT auch nicht mehr raus


----------



## joneskey98 (11. April 2015)

Hier Bilder vom besagten Netzteil von mir und TheCGamer. Sieht soweit garnicht so schlecht aus bis auf die Grünen Caps der Marke "Jenpo" und "Vent". Zur not kann ich die auch tauschen. Sonst noch irgendetwas daraun zu beanstanden? Weiter zerlegen tun wir es ein anderes mal

Grüße TheCGamer und Ich


----------



## FrozenPie (11. April 2015)

Entweder ich bin Blind oder da ist nix


----------



## keinnick (11. April 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Hier Bilder vom besagten Netzteil von mir und TheCGamer. Sieht soweit garnicht so schlecht aus bis auf die Grünen Caps der Marke "Jenpo" und "Vent". Zur not kann ich die auch tauschen. Sonst noch irgendetwas daraun zu beanstanden? Weiter zerlegen tun wir es ein anderes mal



Ihr müsst die Kamera auch einschalten wenn Ihr Bilder macht, sonst sieht man hinterher nix.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. April 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Hier Bilder vom besagten Netzteil von mir und TheCGamer.



Hmm ... Ein weißes Netzteil auf weißem Hintergrund ... Eine recht ungewöhliche Konstellation


----------



## joneskey98 (11. April 2015)

#Läuftbeimir
TheCGamer schick gleich noch Bilder. Frag mich gerade wo Tapatalk die schon wieder gelassen hat;D


----------



## TheCGamer (11. April 2015)

So hier die Bilder... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Mal war hoffentlich die Kamera eingeschalten Der Weißanteil sollte dieses Mal auch etwas kleiner sein


----------



## FrozenPie (11. April 2015)

Sieh dir mal ganz genau die Caps an (vor allem die grünen auf dem ersten Bild links). Die Teile sind kurz vorm Platzen also schon hinüber 
Deine Festplatten tuen mir Leid 

Ich geb dem teil max. noch ein paar Wochen oder 1-2 Monate, aber mehr auch nicht. Genaugenommen ist es schon hin


----------



## joneskey98 (11. April 2015)

Was wäre dann die bessere Alternative: Die dinger tauschen oder das Netzteil weiterzubenutzen, bis die Silvesterparty steigt?


----------



## FrozenPie (11. April 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Was wäre dann die bessere Alternative: Die dinger tauschen oder das Netzteil weiterzubenutzen, bis die Silvesterparty steigt?



Wenn dir deine Hardware lieb ist, würde ich es tauschen, denn bei der Sylvesterparty könnte einiges zu Bruch gehen, wie man's halt kennt


----------



## joneskey98 (11. April 2015)

Na gut... Dann muss ich demnächst erstmal Werkstatt aufräumen  
Kann mir wer sagen, für was genau diese Caps sind? Nur für Spannungstabilisierung oder irgend etwas anderes?


----------



## FrozenPie (11. April 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Na gut... Dann muss ich demnächst erstmal Werkstatt aufräumen
> Kann mir wer sagen, für was genau diese Caps sind? Nur für Spannungstabilisierung oder irgend etwas anderes?



Die sind zur Spannungsglättung da. Die sollen den Anteil des Wechselstroms im Gleichstrom minimieren, worauf vor allem Festplatten sehr empfindlich reagieren, da diese keine eigenen Filtercaps besitzen


----------



## joneskey98 (11. April 2015)

Gut... Das die das machen ist mir klar, wollte nur wissen ob die in nem Schaltungsteil verbaut sind, wo die werte zb 330uF perfekt aufs 100stel passen müssen oder ob die an dem Punkt nur zur Glättung dienen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. April 2015)

Das alte Ding, schaltet das sich überhaupt im Ernstfall ab? 
Zum Kühlen vielleicht einige Lüfter verteilen.


----------



## joneskey98 (13. April 2015)

Kann ich dir jetzt so spontan nicht sagen. Das muss entweder jemand anders sagen oder ich mach mal nen Kurzschlusstest wenn die Cpas getauscht sind


----------



## L-Patrick (13. April 2015)

Du willst einfach neue Caps einlöten? Ist ne ziemlich miese Idee, da sonst evtl die Ripple Werte sonstwo liegen. Das grillt dir genauso schnell die Hardware, wie ein defekter Cap

Da würde ich das Ding lieber gegen was neues austauschen, so teuer sind brauchbare Netzteile je nach Leistungsbereich nicht


----------



## joneskey98 (13. April 2015)

Naja... Genau deswegen will ich da ja neue reintun, die die gleichen Werte haben, wie die alten. Wo soll denn dann die Restwelligkeit herkommen?

Außerdem kann ich ja nach dem Umbau mal das Osziloskop hinhängen dafür wird mein uraltes teil noch gut reichen.
Gruß


----------



## FrozenPie (13. April 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Naja... Genau deswegen will ich da ja neue reintun, die die gleichen Werte haben, wie die alten. Wo soll denn dann die Restwelligkeit herkommen?
> 
> Außerdem kann ich ja nach dem Umbau mal das Osziloskop hinhängen dafür wird mein uraltes teil noch gut reichen.
> Gruß



Die Werte reichen da nicht aus, du brauchst auch die Serie, etc. und VENT produziert meines Wissens nach nicht mehr, also kannst du das Unterfangen knicken 
Wenn du Pech hast zerreist es dir nämlich alles endgültig.


----------



## joneskey98 (13. April 2015)

Wieso sollte ein Cap mit sagen wir mal 330uF 25V von Vent anders sein als zb ein 330uF 25V von einer anderen Marke. Die beiden angaben sind durch eine Formel ja festgelegt. Und uF bedeutet bei Vent das gleiche wie uF bei einem anderen Hersteller. 

Bin jahrelanger Hobby und bald auch Berufselektroniker. Klar gibt es Unterschiede. Aber in den Schaltungen, die ich kenne reagiert ein 330uF Cap genauso wie ein anderer 330uF Kondi. So ist meine Erfahrung. 
Gruß


----------



## FrozenPie (13. April 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ein Cap mit sagen wir mal 330uF 25V von Vent anders sein als zb ein 330uF 25V von einer anderen Marke. Die beiden angaben sind durch eine Formel ja festgelegt. Und uF bedeutet bei Vent das gleiche wie uF bei einem anderen Hersteller.



Es gibt verschieden Serien mit High ESR, Low ESR, low impedance, high impedance etc. und wenn du keine Ahnung hast was da hin gehört, dann kannst du auch nichts dahin setzen, da das bei einem Netzteil schon einen gewaltigen Unterschied machen kann


----------



## ebastler (13. April 2015)

Jetzt übertreibt ihr aber mal übelst... Wenn er da aktuelle, einigermaßen gescheite, Low-ESR Elkos verbaut, sind die den Originalen vermutlich in jeder Hinsicht überlegen, wo soll da das Problem liegen?


----------



## TheCGamer (14. April 2015)

Wären solche Caps einigermaßen geeingnet für das Netzteil? 
Ist jetz nur mal ein Beispiel. Die Endgültigen müssten wir dann noch genau raussuchen. 
Gruß


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipus II (14. April 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Jetzt übertreibt ihr aber mal übelst... Wenn er da aktuelle, einigermaßen gescheite, Low-ESR Elkos verbaut, sind die den Originalen vermutlich in jeder Hinsicht überlegen, wo soll da das Problem liegen?


Kennst du das Jonnyguru-Experiment? Da ist diese Vrgehensweise übel schiefgegangen.


----------



## TheCGamer (14. April 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Kennst du das Jonnyguru-Experiment? Da ist diese Vrgehensweise übel schiefgegangen.



Grade reingeschaut. Sieht in der Tat gar nicht mal so gut aus
Weiß aber auch nicht ob das nicht vielleicht sogar noch besser ist als die Werte unseres Be Quiet 
Vielleicht kann 98joneskey hier mal die Ergebnisse des Tests schreiben. Hab die Werte nicht im Kopf.


----------



## joneskey98 (14. April 2015)

Hab gerade ein bisschen mit der restwelligkeit rumgspielt. (FSP 300W, Delta 300W NT aus Fujitsu Celsius W370, besagtes Be quiet) Gemessen auf 12V 

Belastet: 20W
FSP: 0,102V
Delta: 0,076V
Be Quiet: 0,603V 

Wtf?!? Wir mussten feststellen: Das sieht momentan garnicht mal soo gut aus!

Unbelastet hab ich noch keinen Test vom BQ gemacht. Ist leider schon aufgeschraubt. 

FSP: 0,111V
Delta: 0,080V

Die betroffenen Kondensatoren sind anscheinend nur die Stützkondis für die 12V und 5V versorgung. Muss ich noch genauer anschauen, wenn ich die Platiene abschraube. 

Wer jetzt noch denkt, dass es was auf die Augen gibt (Bilder vom Osziloskop) der hat leicht falsch gedacht. Habe die 50Hz Schwingung leider nicht sauber getriggert bekommen, und für externe Triggerung hab ich momentan keinen Frequenzgenerator zum dranstecken da. 

Somit sieht man auf den Fotos nur verschwommene grüne Balken. 

Das wars erst mal. Wenn ich dann mit Schulischen Arbeiten fertig bin, zerlege ich das Teil mal weiter und gugge mal für was die Dinger sind. 

Bis dann denn


----------



## Philipus II (14. April 2015)

Meist brauchst du zum Triggern doch nur eine Flanke auf dem Trigger Signal Kanal. Dafür reichen auch Batterien und Draht.


----------



## joneskey98 (14. April 2015)

Nee hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich brauche theoretisch eine 5V 50Hz wechselspannung am Trigger Port, damit mein oszi mir auf 50Hz scharf stellt. Ist nicht mehr ganz das neueste. Aber für soetwas geht es echt noch gut. 

Und für die automatische Triggerung ist das Signal leider zu unsauber. Aber wenn man genau hinsieht, kann man die 50Hz wellen Finden


----------



## ebastler (14. April 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Kennst du das Jonnyguru-Experiment? Da ist diese Vrgehensweise übel schiefgegangen.



Hättest du mal einen Link?
Ich kann es mir kaum vorstellen, dass es da irgendwelche Probleme gibt, wenn man Low-ESR Hochtemperaturelkos eines guten Markenherstellers verbaut. Natürlich mit der Selben Spannung, wenn sie zu viel Spannung haben, haben sie meist auch einen höheren ESR/Induktivität.`



joneskey98 schrieb:


> Nee hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich brauche theoretisch eine 5V 50Hz wechselspannung am Trigger Port, damit mein oszi mir auf 50Hz scharf stellt. Ist nicht mehr ganz das neueste. Aber für soetwas geht es echt noch gut.
> 
> Und für die automatische Triggerung ist das Signal leider zu unsauber. Aber wenn man genau hinsieht, kann man die 50Hz wellen Finden



5V Transformator an die Steckdose? Warum genau 5V?
Ich würde bei mir einfach den zweiten Kanal direkt an die Steckdose packen und auf diesen triggern.


----------



## joneskey98 (14. April 2015)

Das Problem. Hab das Oszi von nem Verwandten geschenkt bekommen. Hab von dem ding keinerlei Beschreibung oder so. 

Auch im Internet könnte man meinen ich bin der einzige, der das Ding hat. Wie es da dann mit der Spannungsfestigkeit der Inputs aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. 

Aber diese Messungen sollten soweit passen. Noch n kleines Bild von dem Teil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja was mir gerade noch gekommen ist. Die Spannungsfestigkeit der Elkos. Hat das auswirkungen auf die restlichen werte des Kondis? Mir wurde immer nur gesagt, das das halt ne Angabe ist, wie viel Spannung der Elko aushält.


----------



## joneskey98 (14. April 2015)

Sorry für den Doppelpost aber ansonsten lassen sich die Bilder nicht hochladen. Man möge mir das verzeihen 

Habe grade ein bischen auf der Netzteilplatiene rumgemalen. Nee spaß... War hier nur wieder in in Gimp und Paint.net unterwegs. 
Zu unserem Glück handelt es sich "nur" um die Spannungsstabilisierungskondensatoren für die 3,3v 5V 12V und 5V Standby Stromleitungen. 

Wo die angegebenen 2 12V Rails hin sind frag ich mich schon n bisschen... Naja egal... Weiter gehts... 
Hier mal die Bilder wo die Caps sind und womit diese verbunden sind:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja und was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist: Entweder ich hab was auf den Augen oder die Hülle von Grid 2 ist so krumm 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sowas kommt dann von Gummiabstandshalter, die eigentlich zu groß sind... und dann Schrauben schön fest drehen... 

Hoffe die Bilder funktionieren dieses mal 

Gruß


----------



## ebastler (14. April 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Wie es da dann mit der Spannungsfestigkeit der Inputs aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.
> Ach ja was mir gerade noch gekommen ist. Die Spannungsfestigkeit der Elkos. Hat das auswirkungen auf die restlichen werte des Kondis? Mir wurde immer nur gesagt, das das halt ne Angabe ist, wie viel Spannung der Elko aushält.



Schau mal unter die Eingänge^^ 400V (vermutlich peak-to-peak) max 
Genau wie meines. 10/1 Tastkopf dran und du kannst damit an Netzspannung (sofern der es aushält).

Die Spannungfestigkeit gibt auch im Grunde nur an, wie viel Spannung der Elko aushält.
Um die Spannungsfestigkeit zu steigern, braucht es allerdings dickere Dielektrika etc, was bei selber Materialwahl und Bauart die elektrischen Eigenschaften beeinflusst.


----------



## joneskey98 (14. April 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Schau mal unter die Eingänge^^ 400V (vermutlich peak-to-peak) max
> Genau wie meines. 10/1 Tastkopf dran und du kannst damit an Netzspannung (sofern der es aushält).
> 
> Die Spannungfestigkeit gibt auch im Grunde nur an, wie viel Spannung der Elko aushält.
> Um die Spannungsfestigkeit zu steigern, braucht es allerdings dickere Dielektrika etc, was bei selber Materialwahl und Bauart die elektrischen Eigenschaften beeinflusst.


Alter Hab das Oszi seit 2 Jahren da stehen und hab das mit der Spannung nie gesehen 

Mit der Netzspannung anhängen bin ich trotzdem mal vorsichtig... Mir is aufgefallen, das der - Anschluss neines Kabels (dazu komm ich später gleich) mit der Erdung aus der Steckdose verbunden ist. Somit hätte ich dann so gesehen egal, wie ich es mache nen direkten Kurzen im Netz.

Zum Kabel. Dabei handelt es sich nicht um einen Tastkopf. Der Anschluss ist über diese BNC kupplung einfach auf zwei Kupferkabel und den Anschlüssen geleitet. Somit wäre es theoretisch ein 1:1 Tastkopf. 
Ich sehe es momentan nur nicht von nöten einen richtigen Tastkopf zu kaufen, da ich bis jetzt nie mehr als 30V direkt am Oszi hatte. 

Da werden vielleicht manche jetzt samtlich Gesichtszüge entgleisen, aber für meine Einsatzzwecke ist das perfekt 

Außerdem wurde es mir technisch gesehen nicht anders gegeben. Denn original waren Krokoklemmen welche vermutlich sogar für ne Autobatterie zu groß wären angeschlossen. 

Edit:

Zum Elko... Also kann ich auch anstatt eines 16V Elkos bei der 12V Leitung auf einen 35V oder sonstwas zurückgreifen?


----------



## ebastler (14. April 2015)

Zum Netz: Die Masseklemme darf nie an die Phase, aber wenn du die Masse unverbunden lässt (oder auf Erde hängst), kannst du mit dem Tast-Kabel an die Phase.
10:1 Teiler wäre aber hilfreich 

Zu den 35V Elkos: Theoretisch ja, aber da musst du halt echt Datenblätter vergleichen. ESR und Induktivität sollten kleiner/gleich den original verbauten sein.
Gute aktuelle Low ESR 16V Elkos erfüllen das so gut wie sicher, bei 35ern wäre ich eben vorsichtig.
Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr, Datenblätter konsultieren ist immer hilfreich!


----------



## joneskey98 (14. April 2015)

Oke gut... Dann wird wohl mal irgenwann nach dem Aussuchen der Kondensatoren ein Spontantrip zum großen blauen C gemacht 

Wo kaufst du dann eingentlich solche Bauteile?


----------



## TheCGamer (14. April 2015)

Hier noch der Link zum Jonnyguru Experiment:
Capacitors and the Computer PSU

Ich selbst hab nur flüchtig drüber gelesen bzw. nur die Ergebnisse angeschaut. Welche Caps also durch welche getauscht wurden, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## poiu (15. April 2015)

das Oszi ist ja älter als wir alle zusammen 

aber viel spaß beim spielen


----------



## joneskey98 (15. April 2015)

Ja is schon alt aber geht immernoch super


----------



## tobiasg2603 (15. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mir demnächst mal ein neues Netzteil kaufen, da meins nicht das beste ist und da ich gegen Weihnachten auf eine GTX 960 4GB oder eine R9 380 upgraden wollte. Ich wollte nicht so viel ausgeben am besten unter 70€ und brauche eigentlich kein Kabelmanagement. Es sollte mindestens 550W haben und min. 40A auf der 12V Rail. Am liebsten wäre mir natürlich ein Single-Rail Netzteil. Ich habe bisher das Enermax MaxPro 600W und das EVGA 600B entdeckt. Schreibt mal, was ihr von diesen haltet und gebt auch mal viele andere Empfehlungen. Wie gesagt: max. 70€, gerne niedriger. Ich möchte nicht wieder so ein Chinaschrott wie mein aktuelles MS-Tech V-GO 450 haben. Danke Schonmal!


----------



## Atent123 (15. April 2015)

tobiasg2603 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte mir demnächst mal ein neues Netzteil kaufen, da meins nicht das beste ist und da ich gegen Weihnachten auf eine GTX 960 4GB oder eine R9 380 upgraden wollte. Ich wollte nicht so viel ausgeben am besten unter 70€ und brauche eigentlich kein Kabelmanagement. Es sollte mindestens 550W haben und min. 40A auf der 12V Rail. Am liebsten wäre mir natürlich ein Single-Rail Netzteil. Ich habe bisher das Enermax MaxPro 600W und das EVGA 600B entdeckt. Schreibt mal, was ihr von diesen haltet und gebt auch mal viele andere Empfehlungen. Wie gesagt: max. 70€, gerne niedriger. Ich möchte nicht wieder so ein Chinaschrott wie mein aktuelles MS-Tech V-GO 450 haben. Danke Schonmal!



Warum natürlich Singlerail ?
Bist du dieser Ammi Propaganda zum Opfer gefallen ? Single Rail NTs sind besser zum schweißen als zum Betrieb eines PCs geignet bei vielen wäre es selbst für normales Schweißen schon zu viel.
Enermax taugt nicht mehr viel seit dem die nur noch ein Label sind. Standardempfehlungen wären das E10,das LC Power Gold und das Delta OEM wens ins Gehäuse passt.


----------



## ebastler (15. April 2015)

Was man auch empfehlen könnte, da es endlich wieder billiger geworden ist, ist das da: Corsair CS Series Modular CS550M 550W ATX 2.4 (CP-9020076-EU/CP-9020076-UK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Manche haben gute Elkos, andere weniger, aber n paar Jahre sollten alle problemlos machen. Effiziente Plattform, gute Spannungen, einigermaßen leise.

Sonst das besagt LC-power (Sehr günstig und gut, was ich gehört und gelesen hab): LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Falls es Platz hat ist das Netzteil der absolute Oberhammer, technisch ist das so ziemlich jedem Netzteil in deinem Limit überlegen: https://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/Mjc3O...il_FUJITSU_S26113_E538_V50_02_DPS_500QB_.html

Gibt sicher noch genug andere Empfehlungen, aber ich kann nur die guten Gewissens emfpehlen, die ich gut genug kenne. Zum LC hab ich kürzlich ein Review gelesen, die anderen zwei hatte ich mal offen und selbst gereviewt.

Ach, und BITTE, streich die GTX960 von deiner Liste. 970 (obwohl ich von der auch wenig halte), oder AMD. Keine 960.


----------



## joneskey98 (15. April 2015)

Das von Pollin kann man echt nehmen. Reicht locker für ne GTX 460 und nen i5 670... Kann bis jetzt nichts schlechtes darüber berichten


----------



## ebastler (15. April 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Das von Pollin kann man echt nehmen. Reicht locker für ne GTX 460 und nen i5 670... Kann bis jetzt nichts schlechtes darüber berichten



4670K @ 4,3GHz und R9 290X @ 1.1GHz steckt es auch locker weg


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (15. April 2015)

Was ist von einem "Tagan TG900-BZ-PipeRock Series-900 Watt" zu halten?


----------



## ebastler (15. April 2015)

Dem Namen nach gar nichts, aber ich will kein Urteil fällen ohne es zu kennen. Erkundige mich später mal.


----------



## tobiasg2603 (15. April 2015)

Ein 15€ Netzteil soll mit 70€ Netzteilen mithalten können? Wie das? Bisher tendiere ich eher zum Corsair, da es die am besten aussehenden Kabel hat und für ein (Teil)Modulares wenig kostet. Mal eine Frage: Was sind Ausziehilfen an Molex-Steckern?


----------



## joneskey98 (15. April 2015)

Delta und Verkaufsschwierigkeiten an Fujitsu machens möglich, dass das gute Netzteil für kleines Geld in den Cosumer-Markt gerät

Hab ich zumindest erfahren. Kann auch andere Hintergründe haben.


----------



## Philipus II (15. April 2015)

Jep, das ist ein Restposten. Da die Form nicht ganz dem ATX-Standard entspricht, gibts massiven Rabatt.


----------



## joneskey98 (15. April 2015)

Gibt viel Dreck für 15€ zu kaufen aber das is n super Netzteil


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (15. April 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Jep, das ist ein Restposten. Da die Form nicht ganz dem ATX-Standard entspricht, gibts massiven Rabatt.



Mal ganz doof daher gesponnen ...
Kann man das eigentlich 1 zu 1 in ein anderes Netzteilgehäuse bauen ??? (reine Theorie)


----------



## joneskey98 (15. April 2015)

Naja... Hab mal n bisschen reingelinst. Kann muss aber nicht passen. Und wenn wirds trotzdem ein bisschen eng


----------



## FrozenPie (15. April 2015)

tobiasg2603 schrieb:


> Ein 15€ Netzteil soll mit 70€ Netzteilen mithalten können? Wie das?



Nicht nur mithalten, dass Teil wischt, wenn man die Effizienz und suboptimale Railverteilung außen vorlässt, mit sämtlichen anderen Netzteilen den Boden auf


----------



## tobiasg2603 (15. April 2015)

Sind die Ripple/Noise Spannungen, von denen ich gelesen habe beim Corsair denn ein großes Problem?


----------



## joneskey98 (15. April 2015)

tobiasg2603 schrieb:


> Sind die Ripple/Noise Spannungen, von denen ich gelesen habe beim Corsair denn ein großes Problem?


Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal im Gehause messen, ob Platz für das Delta NT ist. Außerdem, wenn es billig sein soll, bekommst du damit meiner meinung nach das beste P/L Angebot


----------



## tobiasg2603 (15. April 2015)

Soeben gemessen, siehe da es passte definitiv nicht. Da ist auch nichts zu machen.


----------



## joneskey98 (15. April 2015)

Naja... Möglich ist alles. Und wenns mit der Bohrmaschine sein muss... Seh ich zumindest so ... Kannst du auch anders sehen. Bin mit Corsair noch nicht so zufrieden:
Habe ja momentan das CX600 verbaut. Und es fiept ungehäuerlich
Stört mich persönlich jetzt nicht so... Kann auch nicht sagen, wie es momentan von der Quali her bei Corsair aussieht aber ich rate nach wie vor zum Delta.. 

Wäre gut, wenn du mal ein bild von deinem Aufbau schickst, wo das Netzteil letztendlich platz nehmen soll


----------



## poiu (16. April 2015)

Um hier Gerüchten vorzugreifen

Stromausfall an Ruhr-Uni - "größter Blackout seit 25 Jahren" - | WAZ.de

Ich war das nicht


----------



## Icedaft (16. April 2015)

Is klar.... Mach mal ein Foto von deiner Netzwerkverkabelung und deiner Serveranbindung...


----------



## _chiller_ (16. April 2015)

Mensch poiu, du sollst doch nicht das Super Flower Leadex 2000W mit Überlast betreiben


----------



## Icedaft (16. April 2015)

Eins? Der hat wahrscheinlich seine ganzen getesteten Netzteile parallel geschaltet, um einen Startimpuls für den Flux-Kompensator zu generieren...


----------



## joneskey98 (16. April 2015)

1.21 Gigawatt 
Kennst du den Film auch?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. April 2015)

Seit dem poiu die Sunmoon hat, dreht er völlig durch


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. April 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Eins? Der hat wahrscheinlich seine ganzen getesteten Netzteile parallel geschaltet, um einen Startimpuls für den Flux-Kompensator zu generieren...[emoji14]


Waren wohl ein paar zu sehr gequälte dabei


----------



## keinnick (16. April 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> Um hier Gerüchten vorzugreifen
> 
> Stromausfall an Ruhr-Uni - "größter Blackout seit 25 Jahren" - | WAZ.de
> 
> Ich war das nicht



_"Grund für den Stromausfall war ein Kabelfehler, die genaue Schadensursache werde noch analysiert."
_
Evtl. Singlerail und / oder fehlende Schutzschaltungen? Kannst Du dem mal nachgehen?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. April 2015)

Wahrscheinlich übers Molex Kabel


----------



## FrozenPie (16. April 2015)

Habe mal ne Frage: Wie lange ist das Be quiet! Efficient Power F1 schon auf dem Markt und wieso ist es bei Geizhals nicht gelistet und wieso hört man von diesem NT so wenig bzw. in meinem Fall noch nie?


----------



## FrozenPie (16. April 2015)

Hat jemand nähere Infos zum be quiet! Efficient Power F1?


----------



## TheCGamer (16. April 2015)

Mal zurück zum Thema:
Vom vorhin in den Raum geworfenen Efficent Power von Be Quiet hab ich auch noch nie was gehört. 
Aber grade mal Google angeworfen. Sieht mir so aus als gibts/gabs das Teil nur im englischsprachigen Raum. Ist denke ich schon etwas älter (beurteilt am Gehäuse Design) und kommt mir so vor, als wäre es ein Dark Power Pro ohne den ganzen Marketing-Schnickschnack. Vermutung basiert auf der Tatsache, dass die 600W Version 4 12V Rails hat. 
Alles nur Vermutungen, die ich aufgrund von mangelnden Fakten aufgestellt habe.


Edit: Mehr Google = Mehr Gut 
Hier n Link zum Jonnyguru Forum mit offiziellen Infos von Be Quiet:
be quiet! Efficient Power - jonnyGURU Forums
Meine Vermutungen sind offensichtlich nicht ganz so richtig.


----------



## FrozenPie (16. April 2015)

Die 500W Variante hat allerdings auch wiederum nur zwei 12V Rails á 18A, was 432W auf 12V bei einem 500W NT wären, was für mich einfach keinen Sinn ergibt. Die ersten Kommentare zu dem NT finde ich übrigens 2013, scheint also noch nicht so alt zu sein. Ich werd' aus dem teil einfach nicht schlau und das fuchst mich grad


----------



## joneskey98 (16. April 2015)

Das NT sagt mir so auch nix... Aber was ich sagen kann, das Be Quiet bei unserem P5 bei den Lüftern Schwarz und Rot nicht auseinanderhalten kann. Hatte ich jetzt auch noch nie, das jemand Rot für Masse und Schwarz für +12V verwendet hat. 

Am Labornetzteil erstmal ne halbe Stunde stutzig rumgestellt...


----------



## Ion (16. April 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Ansonsten finde ich eigentlich ist hier bei PCGHX immer ein sehr gutes Forum-Klima...





FrozenPie schrieb:


> Gibt schon welche mit nem raueren Umgangston, aber die kennt man und die meisten kennen sich auch gut aus und können sich deshalb diesen Ton leisten



So Jungs, wenn das mit der weißen Weste auch so bleiben soll dann war´s das jetzt mit dem OT, Deal?


----------



## TheCGamer (16. April 2015)

Hab Oben im Beitrag zum Efficent Power noch nen Link hinzugefügt.


----------



## FrozenPie (16. April 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> So Jungs, wenn das mit der weißen Weste auch so bleiben soll dann war´s das jetzt mit dem OT, Deal?



Deal  Sind ja schon wieder fleißig am Diskutieren über das F1, aus dem niemand schlau wird 
Das EP ist nicht in Europa erhältlich gewesen bzw. ist immer noch nicht erhältlich genau wie das Straight Power Golden welches nur in Asien auf den Markt kam? Ziemlich seltsam für eine deutsche Firma.


----------



## joneskey98 (16. April 2015)

Klar ... Verfalle gerne in Stunden, wo ich mit jemandem einfach nur über ein Thema labern kann... TheCGamer weiß was ich mein... 
Also zurück
Wenn das ohne das ganze Schnickschnak auskommt, müsste es doch ein ziemlicher preis Leistungs kracher sein, oder?


----------



## FrozenPie (16. April 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Wenn das ohne das ganze Schnickschnak auskommt, müsste es doch ein ziemlicher preis Leistungs kracher sein, oder?



nach dem was ich gelesen habe, ist es ein Straight power Golden, welches nur in Asien vertrieben wird ohne Schnickschnack. Jetzt bleibt nur noch die frage: Was ist das Straight power Golden?


----------



## poiu (17. April 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Seit dem poiu die Sunmoon hat, dreht er völlig durch



seit? wie Seit?



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Hat jemand nähere Infos zum be quiet! Efficient Power F1?



das war das erste Goldene buget NT also noch vor E9 serie, glaube das allererste war das mit 350W die hatten aber auch imma so ein Billo Lüfer


----------



## FrozenPie (17. April 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> das war das erste Goldene buget NT also noch vor E9 serie, glaube das allererste war das mit 350W die hatten aber auch imma so ein Billo Lüfer



Weißt du zufälligerweise wie's in dem Teil aussieht? Welche Plattform, welche Caps, etc.?


----------



## poiu (17. April 2015)

das muss capXon haben das war echt günstiges Gold NT, Lüfter war gleitzlager und plattform puh  frsagt mal stefan, war aber dieses FSP 350W was silencio mal hatte

Review Fortron/Source FSP350-60EGN(90) 350W 80+ Gold - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (17. April 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Habe mal ne Frage: Wie lange ist das Be quiet! Efficient Power F1 schon auf dem Markt



Ich weis nicht in wie fern deine Frage noch aktuell ist, aber heisse preisvergleich sagt, seit 2011 gelistet 




poiu schrieb:


> seit? wie Seit?



Das war auf den Stromausfall bezogen ... 
Seit dem dieses Gerät in deinem Besitz ist. Du bist doch nicht mit dem Ding geboren wurden


----------



## poiu (17. April 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Das war auf den Stromausfall bezogen ...
> Seit dem dieses Gerät in deinem Besitz ist. Du bist doch nicht mit dem Ding geboren wurden



haha  aber ich dreh doch immer durch


----------



## captain_drink (17. April 2015)

Kann denn hier jemand etwas zum Schrottfaktor der Neuauflage der Thermaltake Germany Series sagen? Soll ja angeblich auf CWTs GPK-Plattform basieren, was zumindest eine höhere Qualität als bei dem Schinken von Sirfa vermuten lässt.


----------



## _chiller_ (17. April 2015)

Ich hab das Hamburg 530W mal auf der CeBIT aufgeschraubt:
https://www.computerbase.de/2015-03/neue-netzteile-von-antec-und-thermaltake/

Ist die übliche CWT-Plattform ohne OCP.


----------



## crys_ (19. April 2015)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem vollmodularen NT um 500W rum unter 100€. Seh ich das korrekt das da kein Weg am Antec EDGE vorbei führt oder hab ich was übersehen?
Ist unglaublich wie viele vollmodularen Singlerail NTs auf demMarkt sind


----------



## poiu (19. April 2015)

das Edge ist okay alternative wäre das mini teil^^

SilverStone Strider Series 500W SFX12V-L (SST-SX500-LG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Adapter für ATX liegt bei X-D


----------



## joneskey98 (19. April 2015)

Hätte da noch was in der Werkstatt rumfliegen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Paar Bauteile hab ich zwar schon ausgebaut... Aber es geht bestimmt noch

Nee spaß beiseite... Mir fällt spontan nichts anderes brauchbares ein.


----------



## Philipus II (19. April 2015)

Ich sehe derzeit auch keine sinnvolle Alternative zum Antec Edge. Das Edge ist eh ein guter Kauf, von daher sehe ich da überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## Frosdedje (20. April 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das Hamburg 530W mal auf der CeBIT aufgeschraubt:


Immerhin ist die Elektronik für die künftige dritte Fassung der Thermaltake Germany Series besser (sieht nach Standard CWT DSAII-Plattform oder ähnlich aus) als das, 
was derzeit in der Germamy-Series in der 430- und 530W-Fassung verwendet wird. (Sifra/HighPower Direct12-BR-Plattform mit derbe Kastrierungen, um die Kosten klein zu halten)

Die VPF 550W von Antec sieht nach einer konsequenten Weiterentwicklung des VP550 550W im Sinne von einer anderen Spannungsregelung bei gleichen technischen Daten aus.


----------



## FrozenPie (20. April 2015)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zur Primärseitigen Kondensatorbestückung des Antec HCP-850. Und zwar sind in zwei verschiedenen Test zwei unterschiedliche Bestückungen zu sehen, einmal mit einem Primärcap, das andere mit zwei in Vollbestückung. Die zwei freien Sekundärcaps sind bei beiden nicht belegt. Sind zwei Revisionen mit unterschiedlicher Bestückung im Umlauf oder woher kommt die Differenz im Primärbereich? 

Einfache Bestückung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle


Zweifache Bestückung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle


----------



## Frosdedje (20. April 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:
			
		

> Sind zwei Revisionen mit unterschiedlicher Bestückung im Umlauf oder woher kommt die Differenz im Primärbereich?


Eigentlich nicht, denn bei TechPowerUp wurde der zweite Primärelko auf dem Foto bereits herrausgelötet und seperat fotografiert.


----------



## FrozenPie (20. April 2015)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, denn bei TechPowerUp wurde der zweite Primärelko auf dem Foto bereits herrausgelötet und seperat fotografiert.



Achso, dann ist mir das mit meinen geringen Englischkenntnissen tatsächlich entgangen 
Macht man nicht eigentlich Bilder bevor man an Netzteilen rumpfuscht während eines Tests?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. April 2015)

Sieht man doch, da ist ein Kondensator Platz frei. Vergleich die beiden Bilder mal.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (22. April 2015)

Kleine Frage, möchte was klarstellen.

Es ist doch absolut, vollkommen unmöglich das sich eine GPU oder CPU runtertaktet weil das Netzteil zu klein ist und nicht genug Saft liefern kann?

Hintergrund ist ein Freund, der hat sich einen Medion PC gekauft zum zocken (ich konnt es nicht verhindern) und er beschwert sich bei einem Celeron und ner GTX 750 Ti über FPS drops in Bf4 und meint weil sein Netzteil nur 300W leisten kann sich die Grafikkarte runtertaktet.

So wie ich das verstehe kann ein Netzteil entweder genug leisten, oder eben nicht, selbst wenn es sich dabei überlädt und mehr Watt liefert als es ausgelegt ist. Solange keine Sicherungen (OCP, OPP, UVP, OVP) eingreifen würde doch ein netzteil immer mehr und mehr liefern bis irgendwas kaputt (sei es das Netzteil oder der PC wegen der schlechten Spannungen) geht, oder?  

Ich bin der Meinung es liegt eben am Dual Core, der kommt bei 64 Spielern im MP halt mächtig ins schwitzen, was ja auch in vielen reviews sehen kann.


----------



## ebastler (22. April 2015)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass CPU und GPU zu lahm sind für BF4...
Aber nein. Entweder das NT schaltet ab, oder der PC stürzt ab, oder er läuft. Runtertakten tut er nicht wegen einem zu schwachen NT.


----------



## FrozenPie (22. April 2015)

Ich tippe eher darauf, dass der Celeron am Limit läuft und die GPU einfach aus Langeweile Runtertaktet, weil sie auf die CPU warten muss. BF4 ist vor allem im MP sehr CPU-Lastig


----------



## SimplyAlegend (22. April 2015)

Sehe ich eigentlich genauso, mit einem Dual Core kann man im MP nichts reißen.
Aber bevor ich mich da auf die Disskussion  einlasse warum er über 500€  vergeudet hat für PC + Graka  wollte ich lieber nochmal 100% auf Nummer sicher gehen.

Ich sehe auch kein technischen Hintergrund dahinter wie ein Netzteil entweder einfach aufhören kann Leistung zu liefern ohne auszugehen (durch sicherung etc.)  oder wie eine Grafikkarte mit weniger Leistung laufen kann als sie eigentlich zieht, aber meine Vorlesung in Etechnik ist etwas her^^


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. April 2015)

Der PC braucht maximal 100-150 Watt


----------



## Pu244 (23. April 2015)

SimplyAlegend schrieb:


> Sehe ich eigentlich genauso, mit einem Dual Core kann man im MP nichts reißen.
> Aber bevor ich mich da auf die Disskussion  einlasse warum er über 500€  vergeudet hat für PC + Graka  wollte ich lieber nochmal 100% auf Nummer sicher gehen.
> 
> Ich sehe auch kein technischen Hintergrund dahinter wie ein Netzteil entweder einfach aufhören kann Leistung zu liefern ohne auszugehen (durch sicherung etc.)  oder wie eine Grafikkarte mit weniger Leistung laufen kann als sie eigentlich zieht, aber meine Vorlesung in Etechnik ist etwas her^^



Theoretisch wäre dies zumindest möglich, dafür bräuchte man allerdings eine komplett neue Netzteilarchitektur. Das Netzteil müßte der Graka bescheid geben das es Probleme hat und der CPU/Graka usw. befehlen sich herunterzufahren. Das wäre eine tolle Sache, ist aber noch Zukunftsmusik, eventuell mal in ein paar Jahren, falls Netzteile jemals grundlegend überarbeitet werden.

Bei Überlastung schaltet sich der PC entweder ganz ab (dann hat das Netzteil schlapp gemacht) oder er startet sich neu (dann war das Mainboard mit den Spannungen nicht zufrieden).

Wenn sich etwas heruntertaktet hat das zwei Gründe:

a) die Komponente ist im Leerlauf und die Leistung wird nicht gebraucht, beispiel wenn CPU oder GPU ausgelkastet ist dreht der jeweils andere Däumchen und kann runtertakten.
b) die Komponente kann die Wärme nicht abführen und wird zu heiß, vorallem die CPU ist da ein buchstäblich heißer Kandidat.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. April 2015)

Dad mit dem runtertakten ist genauso bei mir. Driver San Francisco z. B. Läuft statt mit 953oder 1197 MHz Chip auch nur mit 501 MHz Chip. Sonst gibt es nur noch mehr Fps und Tearing. Per V Sync auf 60 Fps. Das spart Strom.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. April 2015)

SimplyAlegend schrieb:


> ein Freund, der hat sich einen Medion PC gekauft zum zocken ... einem Celeron und ner GTX 750 Ti







SimplyAlegend schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstehe kann ein Netzteil entweder genug leisten, oder eben nicht



Genau so ist es ... Entweder es liefert genug Saft um die Hardware am Leben zu halten, oder nicht.

Einen Fall wo das so ist, ist ein kleines ASRock Board mit einem großen FX drauf. Dort sind die VRM´s nicht in der Lage den CPU mit genügend Saft zu versorgen, sodass dieser Runter taktet. Das liegt in diesem Fall aber an den VRM´s und nicht am Netzteil selber.
Bei Grafikkarten, habe ich sowas noch nie gehört ... da die Spannungsversorgung auf dem PCB der Graka ja genau für diese GPU ect. vorgesehen ist


----------



## FrozenPie (23. April 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Einen Fall wo das so ist, ist ein kleines ASRock Board mit einem großen FX drauf. Dort sind die VRM´s nicht in der Lage den CPU mit genügend Saft zu versorgen, sodass dieser Runter taktet. Das liegt in diesem Fall aber an den VRM´s und nicht am Netzteil selber.
> Bei Grafikkarten, habe ich sowas noch nie gehört ... da die Spannungsversorgung auf dem PCB der Graka ja genau für diese GPU ect. vorgesehen ist



Es kann allerdings auch passieren, dass der Betrieb des Systems instabil wird (Abstürzender Grafiktreiber, etc.) wenn das Netzteil keine konformen Spannungen liefert (<11V, >5.5V, etc.) wovon ich bei dem Medion-Rechner nicht ausgehe, da dort meistens FSP Fortron/Source-NTs verbaut werden


----------



## Aslinger (23. April 2015)

Ich habe heute das Straight Power E6 650 gegen ein Dark Power Pro P10 550 getauscht, weil der Rechner unter Crysis 3 unter Last mit übertakteter Graka (unübertaktet nicht) alle 10 Min. ausging und von selber wieder ein. Mit dem i7 920 war das nicht der Fall, seit dem Xeon 6 Kerner aber geht das E6 anscheinend in die Knie und die 12V Leitung will nicht mehr richtig. Wo das NT ausgeht habe ich grade mal 405W Verbrauch.

Die Verbrauchswerte unter Idle: 112W mit dem neuen, 122 mit dem alten (nicht schlecht für ein normales 80 Plus). Unter Last ca. 25W sparsamer, also nicht die Welt gegenüber dem 5,6 Jahre alten E6.

Edit: Ich habe die Elkos vom E6 begutachtet, sehen noch gut aus. Nur einer hat eine ganz leichte Wölbung.


----------



## ebastler (23. April 2015)

290X bis ans Limit geprügelt - 501W maximale Stromaufnahme primärseitig in Fire Strike.
Meine i5 ist mit 4,3/4,1GHz core/cache aber recht sparsam, sonst hätte ich sicher noch mehr geschafft...^^
Dafür ganz nett Punkte: AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4670K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. GRYPHON Z87



Aslinger schrieb:


> Ich habe heute das Straight Power E6 650 gegen ein Dark Power Pro P10 550 getauscht, weil der Rechner unter Crysis 3 unter Last mit übertakteter Graka (unübertaktet nicht) alle 10 Min. ausging und von selber wieder ein. Mit dem i7 920 war das nicht der Fall, seit dem Xeon 6 Kerner aber geht das E6 anscheinend in die Knie und die 12V Leitung will nicht mehr richtig. Wo das NT ausgeht habe ich grade mal 405W Verbrauch.
> 
> Die Verbrauchswerte unter Idle: 112W mit dem neuen, 122 mit dem alten (nicht schlecht für ein normales 80 Plus). Unter Last ca. 25W sparsamer, also nicht die Welt gegenüber dem 5,6 Jahre alten E6.
> 
> Edit: Ich habe die Elkos vom E6 begutachtet, sehen noch gut aus. Nur einer hat eine ganz leichte Wölbung.



Ganz leichte Wölbung = so gut wie tot.^^


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. April 2015)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Ich habe heute das Straight Power E6 650 gegen ein Dark Power Pro P10 550 getauscht, weil der Rechner unter Crysis 3 unter Last mit übertakteter Graka (unübertaktet nicht) alle 10 Min. ausging und von selber wieder ein. Mit dem i7 920 war das nicht der Fall, seit dem Xeon 6 Kerner aber geht das E6 anscheinend in die Knie und die 12V Leitung will nicht mehr richtig. Wo das NT ausgeht habe ich grade mal 405W Verbrauch.
> 
> Die Verbrauchswerte unter Idle: 112W mit dem neuen, 122 mit dem alten (nicht schlecht für ein normales 80 Plus). Unter Last ca. 25W sparsamer, also nicht die Welt gegenüber dem 5,6 Jahre alten E6.
> 
> Edit: Ich habe die Elkos vom E6 begutachtet, sehen noch gut aus. Nur einer hat eine ganz leichte Wölbung.


Das E6 ist ja auch ein uralter Quark.  Das altert ja auch wie deine Reifen......


----------



## Aslinger (23. April 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> 290X bis ans Limit geprügelt - 501W maximale Stromaufnahme primärseitig in Fire Strike.
> Meine i5 ist mit 4,3/4,1GHz core/cache aber recht sparsam, sonst hätte ich sicher noch mehr geschafft...^^
> Dafür ganz nett Punkte: AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4670K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. GRYPHON Z87
> 
> ...



Elko wird ausgetauscht und das NT kann wieder in den Einsatz für alte Hardware testen.


----------



## Pu244 (23. April 2015)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Elko wird ausgetauscht und das NT kann wieder in den Einsatz für alte Hardware testen.



Zu blöd das es nicht ganz so einfach ist, man muß schon den richtigen dafür nehmen und ja, es gibt abseits der Kapazität und der Spannung noch andere wichtige Dinge die zu beachten sind.


----------



## FrozenPie (23. April 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Zu blöd das es nicht ganz so einfach ist, man muß schon den richtigen dafür nehmen und ja, es gibt abseits der Kapazität und der Spannung noch andere wichtige Dinge die zu beachten sind.



Hat wer noch den Link zum johnnyguru-Experiment?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (23. April 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Hat wer noch den Link zum johnnyguru-Experiment?



Bitte: Capacitors and the Computer PSU


----------



## Aslinger (23. April 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Zu blöd das es nicht ganz so einfach ist, man muß schon den richtigen dafür nehmen und ja, es gibt abseits der Kapazität und der Spannung noch andere wichtige Dinge die zu beachten sind.



Da mache ich mir keine Sorgen, weil ich einen Techniker kenne.


----------



## Philipus II (23. April 2015)

Siehe der JG Praxistest. Der Autor dort ist durchaus gut informiert.


----------



## Pu244 (23. April 2015)

Aslinger schrieb:


> Da mache ich mir keine Sorgen, weil ich einen Techniker kenne.



Wenn der Typ ein Kondensatorguru ist und sich mit Netzteilen extrem gut auskennt kannst du es wagen, sonst würde ich davon eher weniger erwarten. Es ist leider scheinbar nicht so einfach das man ein paar gute Konensatoren reinlötet und gut ist es.


----------



## ebastler (24. April 2015)

Ich halte nach wie vor wenig davon. Niedrigerer ESR ist niedrigerer ESR. Wenn die Regelung des Netzteils einfach schlecht ist kann so was vielleicht passieren, aber bei einer gescheit implementierten Elektronik macht es mMn technisch keinen Sinn...


----------



## TheCGamer (24. April 2015)

Naja ich und ein Kumpel werden demnächst fast die komplette Sekundärseite eines P5 neu bestücken. Haben wir hier auch schon ein paar Seiten vorher mal geschrieben. Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt. Ergebnisse werden natürlich dann hier bekannt gegeben.


----------



## Pu244 (24. April 2015)

TheCGamer schrieb:


> Naja ich und ein Kumpel werden demnächst fast die komplette Sekundärseite eines P5 neu bestücken. Haben wir hier auch schon ein paar Seiten vorher mal geschrieben. Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt. Ergebnisse werden natürlich dann hier bekannt gegeben.



Das wäre extrem interessant, besonders toll wäre Ripple vorher und nacher.



ebastler schrieb:


> Ich halte nach wie vor wenig davon. Niedrigerer ESR ist niedrigerer ESR. Wenn die Regelung des Netzteils einfach schlecht ist kann so was vielleicht passieren, aber bei einer gescheit implementierten Elektronik macht es mMn technisch keinen Sinn...



Naja,
ein geringerer ESR bedeutet ja das sich der Elko schneller entlädt und auch wieder auflädt. Wenn man bei dem Auslegen der Regelung damit gerechnet hat kann es an und für sich doch zu Probleme kommen wenn plötzlich mehr Strom drin ist als gedacht und die Spannung dann steigt, so wäre zumindest mein Erklärungsversuch. Man sollte sich immer auf Überraschungen gefaßt machen, mit"macht mMn technisch keinen Sinn" sind schon viele zur Hölle gefahren da ihnen irgedwas in die Suppe gespuckt hat.

Um das endgültig zu klären müßte man eigentlich ein komplett funktionsfähiges Netzteil recappen.


----------



## ebastler (24. April 2015)

Wenn mir wer die Elkos bezahlt dann spende ich mein CS550M ^^ 
Das hat Elkos von Elite drin, dem würde gute nichtmal schlecht tun.


----------



## TheCGamer (24. April 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Das wäre extrem interessant, besonders toll wäre Ripple vorher und nacher.



Ein paar Werte von Vorher stehen schon ein paar Seiten vorher hier im Thread. Mehr als diese Tests können wir nicht mehr machen weil das NT schon zerlegt und die betroffenen Caps schon ausgelötet sind. Ergebnisse von nachher gibts dann wenn wir mit dem Unterfangen fertig sind.


----------



## joneskey98 (24. April 2015)

TheCGamer schrieb:


> Ein paar Werte von Vorher stehen schon ein paar Seiten vorher hier im Thread. Mehr als diese Tests können wir nicht mehr machen weil das NT schon zerlegt und die betroffenen Caps schon ausgelötet sind. Ergebnisse von nachher gibts dann wenn wir mit dem Unterfangen fertig sind.


Hatte die caps gestern nochmal gemessen. Kapazität annähernd 0


----------



## FrozenPie (25. April 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo man Tests oder Reviews zum SilverStone Strider Series  500W SFX12V-L findet und falls es noch keine gibt, wäre ein test dazu bestimmt interessant, da es, obwohl drei Zentimeter länger als normale SFX-NTs ist, wohl ziemlich ideal für kleine Spiele-PCs ist. Zumindest von den Äußerlichkeiten her 

Ich frage vor allem, weil die letzten SFX-NTs von Sliverstone nicht gerade bei den Ripple-Werten brilliert haben (5V-Leitung schon bei 20% Last außerhalb der ATX-Norm über 50 mV). Deswegen interessiert's mich ob das neue besser ist 
Habe auf jeden Fall schon herausgefunden, dass das Teil keine OCP auf der 12V-Singlerail hat


----------



## _chiller_ (25. April 2015)

Ich werde in den nächsten Wochen einen Vergleichstest mit dem SilverStone sowie dem baugleichen Modellen von Sharkoon und Chieftec veröffentlichen, nächste Woche fahre ich mit den Sachen zur Chroma.


----------



## poiu (25. April 2015)

kenne alle drei  hatte das Sharkoon aber noch nicht an der Chroma


----------



## Aslinger (26. April 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Wenn der Typ ein Kondensatorguru ist und sich mit Netzteilen extrem gut auskennt kannst du es wagen, sonst würde ich davon eher weniger erwarten. Es ist leider scheinbar nicht so einfach das man ein paar gute Konensatoren reinlötet und gut ist es.



Jep, jedenfalls bin ich keiner, der die heutige Wegwerfgesellschaft unterstützt.


----------



## Philipus II (26. April 2015)

Wenn du eine Möglichkeit hast, das Netzteil nachher an eine elektronische Last zu hängen und die Restwelligkeit zu beobachten, spricht nichts dagegen. Einfach recappen und in den Rechner stecken halte ich hingegen für zu gefährlich.


----------



## Ion (26. April 2015)

Wie ist die allgemeine Meinung zu diesem Netzteil?
EVGA SuperNOVA G2 750 750W ATX 2.3 (220-G2-0750-XR)

Mich überraschen da insbesondere die 10 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## poiu (26. April 2015)

EVGA will in diesen Punkt angreifen, bei Grakas ist das allgemein bekannt, übrigens haben die naoch andere Fearturers im Peto als nur die zehn jarhe Garantie.

Die EVGA sind entweder von SF , FSP oder von seasonic gefertigt, die neuen GS sind eine neue Seasonic Plattform deshalb kann man da noch nicht viel sagen, das G2 ist halt SF


----------



## FrozenPie (26. April 2015)

Also das SuperNova G2 soll wohl von Technik und Bestückung her sehr gut sein, ist allerdings ne Single-Rail-Plattform, was in so hohen Watt-Bereichen und vor allem bei SLI/CF-Systemen nicht so toll ist 
Kann da allerdings nur auf eXquisites Berichten zum G2 1200W zurückgreifen, weiß aber nicht ob das 750W die selbe Plattform verwendet


----------



## crys_ (26. April 2015)

10 Jahre Garantie nur wenn du das NT innerhalb von 30 Tagen nach Kauf online bei EVGA registrierst, aufpassen.
Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind: Was haltet ihr von SuperNova G1 650W, ist ja eigentlich ein E9, baut ja beides auf der FSP Aurum Plattform. Kann man das aus technischer Sicht verbauen wenn man ein Auge zudrückt?


----------



## FrozenPie (26. April 2015)

crys_ schrieb:


> 10 Jahre Garantie nur wenn du das NT innerhalb von 30 Tagen nach Kauf online bei EVGA registrierst, aufpassen.
> Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind: Was haltet ihr von SuperNova G1 650W, ist ja eigentlich ein E9, baut ja beides auf der FSP Aurum Plattform. Kann man das aus technischer Sicht verbauen wenn man ein Auge zudrückt?



Wenn's technisch identisch ist, dann sind 650W non-Sense, da die Plattform Gruppenreguliert ist und deshalb nicht über 500W belastet werden sollte. Wofür soll das Ding denn eingesetzt werden? Hoffe kein Neukauf


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2015)

crys_ schrieb:


> 10 Jahre Garantie nur wenn du das NT innerhalb von 30 Tagen nach Kauf online bei EVGA registrierst, aufpassen. Du bekomst bei EVGA übrigens auch bis zu 15 Jahre Garantie auf Grafikkarten für ein paar Euro extra.
> Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind: Was haltet ihr von SuperNova G1 650W, ist ja eigentlich ein E9, baut ja beides auf der FSP Aurum Plattform. Kann man das aus technischer Sicht verbauen wenn man ein Auge zudrückt?



Das ist Gruppe. Lieber die Finger von lassen.


----------



## crys_ (26. April 2015)

Ich bin immer noch verzwifelt auf der Suche nach einem vollmodularem Netzteil um 500W, und das Angebotene begeistert mich gar nicht  Beim G1 finde ich das Steckersystem vom CM geil weil das einfach 1:1 gleich ist mit der anderen Seite der Kabel, also z.B. auf beiden Seiten 24 Pins. Ich erhoffe mir davon ein leichteres sleeven weil nicht zwei Kabel zusammen sind...
Die Meinung scheint ja eindeutig zu sein, dann bleib ich wohl beim Antec Edge...

Edit: Haben gesleevte Verlängerungen eigentlich erhebliche Nachteile?


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2015)

Bleib beim Antec Edge.



> Edit: Haben gesleevte Verlängerungen eigentlich erhebliche Nachteile?



Nein. Ich nutze das seit Jahren. Kosten halt, wenn du für alle Kabel Verlängerungen kaufst, sieht aber sehr gut aus und ist einfach in der Handhabung.
Du musst immer nur die Verlängerung abklemmen, wenn du was ändern oder ausbauen willst und brichst dir dabei nicht so die Finger.


----------



## Olstyle (26. April 2015)

Jede Verlängerung ist ein zusätzlicher Übergangswiderstand und knabbert daher an der Effizienz. Nicht wirklich schlimm aber bei aller Gold/Platin Hysterie vielleicht für manchen interessant.


----------



## crys_ (26. April 2015)

Bei Kabeln können auch keine massiven Qualitätsunterschiede Probleme machen? Ich wohne aktuell in China und hab einen Shop gefunden der mir ein komplettes Set sleeved nach meinen Wünschen für 30€  Die Sleeves sind gut, drum würde ich am liebsten E10 + diese Verlängerungen nehmen



Olstyle schrieb:


> Jede Verlängerung ist ein zusätzlicher Übergangswiderstand und knabbert daher an der Effizienz. Nicht wirklich schlimm aber bei aller Gold/Platin Hysterie vielleicht für manchen interessant.


Bei einem Gaming PC fallen die paar Watt am Ende auch nicht mehr auf


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2015)

Keine Ahnung, ob ein komplettes Sleeve für 30€ was taugt.


----------



## Olstyle (26. April 2015)

Wenn die am Isolation oder Leitungsquerschnitt sparen kann es sogar gefährlich werden. Bei 30€ in China reden wir aber quasi von einem High End Produkt, da würde ich sowas erstmal nicht erwarten.


----------



## crys_ (26. April 2015)

Sleeves sind gut und die Arbeit ist halt billig  Frage ist halt ob die Kabel irgendwie Probleme machen können. Kabel sind mit 18AWG angegeben, haben also 1,024mm Durchmesser. Will nur nicht das mir da was wegkokelt  Ansonsten kann ich bei dem Preis nicht viel falsch machen


----------



## _chiller_ (26. April 2015)

18 AWG sind völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## crys_ (26. April 2015)

Dann wage ich es mal  Falls jemand Interesse hat werde ich mal paar Bilder hochladen 
Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2015)

Bilder kannst du gerne hochladen.
Und mehr als Abbrennen kann ja nicht passieren.


----------



## crys_ (26. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und mehr als Abbrennen kann ja nicht passieren.



Da kommt dann ein Video


----------



## ebastler (26. April 2015)

crys_ schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch verzwifelt auf der Suche nach einem vollmodularem Netzteil um 500W, und das Angebotene begeistert mich gar nicht  Beim G1 finde ich das Steckersystem vom CM geil weil das einfach 1:1 gleich ist mit der anderen Seite der Kabel, also z.B. auf beiden Seiten 24 Pins. Ich erhoffe mir davon ein leichteres sleeven weil nicht zwei Kabel zusammen sind...
> Die Meinung scheint ja eindeutig zu sein, dann bleib ich wohl beim Antec Edge...



Die Aurum Plattform röchelt schon bei 450W gewaltig, wie ich mit meinem E9 feststellen musste.
Wenn ich der GPU ordentlich die Sporen gebe, dann drehen meine GPU Lüfter auf 100% fixed afaik mit 1800 statt 2000rpm oder so was.

Und... Naja: Szenario 5 sind etwa 450W Primärlast.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf Aurum-Basis würde ich eher nichts mehr kaufen 
Hast btw ne PN!


----------



## Keinem (26. April 2015)

N'Abend  ,

ich brauche ein Pico-Netzteil mit mindestens 60 Watt. Was kann man dort empfehlen? Es sollte zuverlässig (insofern entsprechende Schutzschaltungen und eine gute Qualität haben) sein und eine angemessene Effizienz besitzen.

Könnt ihr mir Beispiele servieren  ? Am besten auch direkt ein Herzstück, spricht, das Externe.

Ich bedanke mich!


----------



## Philipus II (26. April 2015)

Das Impactics 84W ist ganz ok. Hinter dem Rest steht ein Fragezeichen. In den Tests haben da einige schlecht abgeschnitten, zu anderen gibts keine Tests.


----------



## Keinem (26. April 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Das Impactics 84W ist ganz ok. Hinter dem Rest steht ein Fragezeichen. In den Tests haben da einige schlecht abgeschnitten, zu anderen gibts keine Tests.



Dann empfiehlt es sich wahrscheinlich auch, direkt deren Gehäuse zu kaufen, gell?

Immerhin könnte ich das Netzteil dann dort auch super verstauen bzw. verschrauben  .

Ich bedanke mich, Philipus II  !


----------



## Philipus II (26. April 2015)

Keine Ahnung, ich bin mit den kleinen Cases nicht so fit. Mein Spezialgebiet sind Netzteile.


----------



## Slam-It (28. April 2015)

Wie ist denn das Rastermaß der standardisierten ATX Stecker? Oder um die Frage zu konkretisieren, Welches Rastermaß haben die Anschlüsse an einem Corsair RM750?
Passen diese?
5 StÃ?ck 10-Pin Stecker 3mm Pitch Slot Buchse Auto: Amazon.de: Elektronik
4 StÃ?ck 3 mm RastermaÃŸ 14 Pin Stecker-Buchse: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Auf den Bildern sieht der "Halteklip" meiner Meinung nach ein wenig zu breit aus.

Der Hintergrund dieser Frage ist dass ich mir eigene Kabel machen möchte, den 14 und 10 Pin Stecker die an das Netzteil kommen (und zum 24 Pin Mainboard Stecker "werden") habe ich nur in Rastermaß 3mm gefunden. Andere ATX Stecker gibt es jedoch auch in 4,2mm bzw. 5mm. 
Welcher Standard gilt hier?

Gruß
Slam


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (28. April 2015)

Das L8 von BeQuiet scheint sich ganz gut zu Verkaufen zumindest bei Mindfactory.


----------



## FrozenPie (28. April 2015)

xiiMaRcLeoN schrieb:


> Das L8 von BeQuiet scheint sich ganz gut zu Verkaufen zumindest bei Mindfactory.



Ja weil alle sich kaum mit NTs auskennen, Be quiet drauf steht und es viel Watt für günstig Geld gibt


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (28. April 2015)

Habe mir eh schon das Straight Power 10 geholt.


----------



## FrozenPie (28. April 2015)

xiiMaRcLeoN schrieb:


> Habe mir eh schon das Straight Power 10 geholt.



Mit wie viel Watt? Hoffe 500 und nicht 600 oder gar 700W


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (28. April 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Mit wie viel Watt? Hoffe 500 und nicht 600 oder gar 700W



Nein, sind 500W da ein Intel Xeon 1231v3 nicht so viel Strom frisst und ich auch nicht so viel Watt brauche wie man es an meinen 730W die ich grade habe sieht.


----------



## FrozenPie (28. April 2015)

xiiMaRcLeoN schrieb:


> Nein, sind 500W da ein Intel Xeon 1231v3 nicht so viel Strom frisst und ich auch nicht so viel Watt brauche wie man es an meinen 730W die ich grade habe sieht.



Davon abgesehen, dass das L7/L8 niemals mehr als 500-550W liefern könnte ohne abzuschalten, da die OVP auf 5V vorher einspringt (zumindest sollte sie das) 
Dein System mit Xeon + GTX 980 wird bei ca. 300W landen, mit OC bei 350-400W und das auch nur unter Prim95 + FurMark. Unter Gaming-Last eher wesentlich  weniger. Beim FX halt 50-100W mehr


----------



## ebastler (28. April 2015)

Ach, die OVP zieht einfach nicht an 
Siehe meine Messwerte zum E9, vor 2 Seiten oder so...


----------



## FrozenPie (28. April 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ach, die OVP zieht einfach nicht an
> Siehe meine Messwerte zum E9, vor 2 Seiten oder so...


Auf die hab ich mich indirekt auch bezogen 




ebastler schrieb:


> Die Aurum Plattform röchelt schon bei 450W gewaltig, wie ich mit meinem E9 feststellen musste.
> Wenn ich der GPU ordentlich die Sporen gebe, dann drehen meine GPU Lüfter auf 100% fixed afaik mit 1800 statt 2000rpm oder so was.
> 
> Und... Naja: Szenario 5 sind etwa 450W Primärlast.
> ...


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (28. April 2015)

Schaltet beim E9 die Schutzsicherung nicht oder was?. Ich kann solche Tabellen leider kaum lesen und habe auch echt kein Plan davon.


----------



## FrozenPie (28. April 2015)

xiiMaRcLeoN schrieb:


> Schaltet beim E9 die Schutzsicherung nicht oder was?. Ich kann solche Tabellen leider kaum lesen und habe auch echt kein Plan davon.



Eigentlich sollte jede Schutzschaltung beim Verlassen der ATX-Norm greifen, was sie beim E9 auf der 5V-Leitung aber nicht tut, denn sonst wäre das ja kein 480/580W-NT, oder größer, mehr


----------



## ebastler (28. April 2015)

Wird vermutlich erst etwas später greifen... HDDs danken.


----------



## Haxti (28. April 2015)

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Ich hab auch noch eins der berühmten L7-530W bei mir im Kasten. Sollte auch mit einer 290x noch ein Weilchen seinen Dienst verrichten, oder?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. April 2015)

Klar, so mies ist es ja nicht. Du hast ja die Karte hoffentlich nicht bis nach Afghanistan übertaktet.


----------



## FrozenPie (28. April 2015)

Haxti schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage: Ich hab auch noch eins der berühmten L8-530W bei mir im Kasten. Sollte auch mit einer 290x noch ein Weilchen seinen Dienst verrichten, oder?



Solange du die R9 290X nicht mit Overvolting und ähnlichen Spielereien quälst sollte das funktionieren ja. Deine Festplatten werden sich trotzdem nicht über leicht erhöhte Spannungen freuen auch wenn das noch im Toleranzbereich liegen sollte 

Edit: Wie lange ist das L7 schon im Betrieb und wie lang schon mit der R9 290X?


----------



## Haxti (28. April 2015)

Man ihr anwortet so fix, dass ich nicht mal meinen Schreibfehler ausbessern konnte  Gilt das gleiche für das L7?


----------



## FrozenPie (28. April 2015)

Haxti schrieb:


> Man ihr anwortet so fix, dass ich nicht mal meinen Schreibfehler ausbessern konnte  Gilt das gleiche für das L7?





FrozenPie schrieb:


> Edit: Wie lange ist das L7 schon im Betrieb und wie lang schon mit der R9 290X?



Ich war grad in dem Thread unterwegs


----------



## Haxti (28. April 2015)

Die 290x ist geplant für Mitte des Jahres, daher frag ich  Ich vermute es hat jetzt ca 3 Jahre.


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2015)

Das L7 ist eben die FSP APN Plattform mit einer beschissenen Rail Verteilung.
Hier gilt ausprobieren. Würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn das Netzteil die Grätsche macht.


----------



## FrozenPie (28. April 2015)

Ausprobieren geht immer, aber ich würd's dem Teil ehrlich gesagt nicht antun wollen


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2015)

Die Schutzschaltungen greifen schon. Wenns nicht reicht, schaltet es ab.
Und bei der Railverteilung schaltet es schon ab, wenn das Netzteil nach oben guckt und die Grafikkarte sieht.


----------



## Haxti (28. April 2015)

Eine 290 Vapor-x + APU hat das Ding zumindest in einer Testrunde Flatout 2 überlebt 
Januar 2013 gekauft, hab gerade 4 Online Shops durchsuchen müssen.
Naja dann werde ich wohl den Gürtel enger schnallen müssen.


----------



## crys_ (28. April 2015)

Haxti schrieb:


> Die 290x ist geplant für Mitte des Jahres, daher frag ich  Ich vermute es hat jetzt ca 3 Jahre.



Denk dran das im 3. Quartal vermutlich die neue AMD Reihe kommt, eventuell ist die 380X günstiger als die 290X oder du kannst mit Glück ne günstige 290 wo wegschnappen


----------



## Haxti (28. April 2015)

crys_ schrieb:


> Denk dran das im 3. Quartal vermutlich die neue AMD Reihe kommt, eventuell ist die 380X günstiger als die 290X oder du kannst mit Glück ne günstige 290 wo wegschnappen



Hatte ich auch gehofft, aber dem ganzen Getuschel nach, wird das deutlich teurer. Kann mich immernoch ärgern, dass ich damals nicht die MSI mit 8gb gekauft habe, als die so günstig war


----------



## crys_ (28. April 2015)

Haxti schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch gehofft, aber dem ganzen Getuschel nach, wird das deutlich teurer. Kann mich immernoch ärgern, dass ich damals nicht die MSI mit 8gb gekauft habe, als die so günstig war



380X, nicht 390X  Ich hab z.B. eine 7970 Lightning für 220€ abgestaubt (die waren damals regulär bei rund 310€) im Ausverkauf bei Mindfactory (?) eine Woche nachdem die R9 Reihe vorgestellt wurde.


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (28. April 2015)

Meine 980 die mich 570€ gekostet hat kostet jetzt schon 630€ in dem Laden wo ich es geholt habe, ist schon ein großer Unterschied.

Die ganze Hardware wird teurer hier, Leider.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. April 2015)

Tja. Die R9 280 hat mal 160 gekostet und kostet jetzt 190. Eine R7 265 gab es mal für knapp 120 Euro - jetzt sind es 145. Es gab R9 290 für 240 - jetzt gibt es für 280 den Anfang. Hoffentlich wird das mit den Preisen wieder besser.


----------



## Philipus II (29. April 2015)

Bedankt euch bei den Griechen. Die Preissteigerungen kommen nur aus dem Wechselkurs Euro-Dollar.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. April 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Bedankt euch bei den Griechen. Die Preissteigerungen kommen nur aus dem Wechselkurs Euro-Dollar.


Blöde Griechen. Zuerst erfinden sie Mathe und dann sorgen die auch noch für teurere Hardware.


----------



## crys_ (29. April 2015)

Naja, das Krisenmanagement ist nicht grad optimal, auf griechischer sowie europäischer Seite. Wobei die Griechen langsam merken sollte wer das Geld hat und mal einlenken könnten, der Kurs würde sich bedanken. Die Prognosen sind aber alle nicht rosig, also lieber flott nochmal aufrüsten


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. April 2015)

Ich wander aus in die USA oder In die Schweiz. Nachher senkt AMD wegen der Neuerscheinung der 300er Reihe die Preise und in Deutschland merkt man das gar nicht.


----------



## crys_ (29. April 2015)

Bevor ich auswander muss noch einiges passieren  Und die Staaten stehen gaaanz unten auf der Liste


----------



## FrozenPie (29. April 2015)

Weiß jemand zufällig wie's in dem kleinen Teil hier aussieht? FSP Fortron/Source FSP200-50GSV 200W SFX12V
Bzw. hat jemand Daten zur Verarbeitung, Bestückung, Lautstärke und Spannungsqualität? Das Teil liefert ja laut Datenblatt 180W auf 12V und ansonsten sind die Leistungswerte ziemlich üppig für so ein kleines Netzteil


----------



## Captn (30. April 2015)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage. Und zwar habe ich in letzter Zeit so ein tolles Phänomen, dass mir angeblich jedesmal, wenn die Graka gefordert wird (war jetzt zuletzt oft bei Dying Light der Fall) der Anzeigetreiber abschmiert und das bei Standardtakt meiner VaporX. Andersherum kann ich aber stundenlang problemlos D3 spielen. Könnte hier das Netzteil Probleme machen (ist ein mittlerweile knapp 3 Jahre altes DPP10 mit 650W)?


----------



## Atent123 (30. April 2015)

Verauch mal das Power Target anzuheben.
Kannst du über den Afterburner machen.


----------



## Captn (30. April 2015)

Alles klar, ich probiere das nachher mal, da ich noch auf Arbeit sitze.
Ich hatte jetzt nur die Vermutung, dass das NT bei Lastspitzen oder generell zu hoher Last rummuckt, weil es irgendwo einen Defekt hat. Ich meine nämlich irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass sich das dann in einem Problem mit dem Anzeigetreiber äußern kann (fragt bitte nicht woher, ich stecke da eh nicht so großartig in der Materie ).


----------



## crys_ (30. April 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ich meine nämlich irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass sich das dann in einem Problem mit dem Anzeigetreiber äußern kann (fragt bitte nicht woher, ich stecke da eh nicht so großartig in der Materie ).


Hatte ich Anfang des Jahres  Netzteil bricht die Spannung weg und die Graka geht kurz "aus". Folglich kann der Treiber nicht mehr mit der Graka kommunizieren und stürzt ab.


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Alles klar, ich probiere das nachher mal, da ich noch auf Arbeit sitze.
> Ich hatte jetzt nur die Vermutung, dass das NT bei Lastspitzen oder generell zu hoher Last rummuckt, weil es irgendwo einen Defekt hat. Ich meine nämlich irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass sich das dann in einem Problem mit dem Anzeigetreiber äußern kann (fragt bitte nicht woher, ich stecke da eh nicht so großartig in der Materie ).



Hast du die Grafikkarte an einer oder an zwei Rails angeschlossen?


----------



## Captn (30. April 2015)

An einer, soweit ich weiß.
Das fing aber auch erst die letzten Wochen an. Bei DA: I war das noch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2015)

Schließe sie mal an beide Rails an.
Ich denke aber, dass es eher an der Grafikkarte denn am Netzteil liegt.


----------



## Captn (30. April 2015)

Das will ich aber nicht hoffen


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2015)

Vielleicht am Mainboard.


----------



## Captn (30. April 2015)

Jetzt willst du mir aber nen Bären aufbinden .
Nen neues NT fänd ich ja nicht einmal schlimm. Dann wäre ich wenigstens nicht zeitweise mit einer HD5570 gestraft .


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2015)

Ich weiß es nicht. 
Daher würde ich nie was ausschließen.
Teste es mit einem anderen Netzteil, wenn du kannst. Hast du die Probleme immer noch, wird es zu 99% an der Grafikkarte liegen.


----------



## Captn (30. April 2015)

Das einzige NT, was hier noch herumliegt ist irgend ein Schrottteil (mir fällt der Name gerade nicht, aber es ist ein tolles Single-Rail NT, welches angeblich 750W schafft). Das möchte ich keinem antun .
Ich probiere erstmal das mit den zwei Rails, wenn ich zu Hause bin.


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2015)

Das ist eine Idee. Kann natürlich auch am Kabel oder Anschluss liegen. Wer weiß das schon.
Eventuell mal das andere PCIe Kabel benutzen.


----------



## ebastler (30. April 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Das einzige NT, was hier noch herumliegt ist irgend ein Schrottteil (mir fällt der Name gerade nicht, aber es ist ein tolles Single-Rail NT, welches angeblich 750W schafft). Das möchte ich keinem antun .
> Ich probiere erstmal das mit den zwei Rails, wenn ich zu Hause bin.



Bestell doch einfach das Ding zum Testen: Computer-Netzteil FUJITSU S26113-E538-V50-02 (DPS-500QB) - Computer und Zubehör - Hardware - Netzteile - Pollin Electronic
Wenn es das NT war, kaufst du n Neues, wenn nicht, bleibst du bei deinem. Und in beiden Fällen hast du danach um 15€ n super Ersatznetzteil daheim.


----------



## gorgeous188 (30. April 2015)

Aber Vorsicht, Siemens ist bekannt für nicht standardkonforme Gehäuse. Habe mal bei einem i7 970 ein neues Netzteil einbauen müssen. Nicht nur dass das mATX Mainboard komplett gespiegelt war (rechtes Seitenteil am Gehäuse geht auf, Mainboard hängt links, Grafikkarte wird mit dem Lüfter nach oben eingebaut, Prozessor sitzt aber ganz oben), sondern auch die Öffnung für das Netzteil war höher dafür etwas schmäler. Da musste ich erstmal Metallbearbeitung betreiben, bevor ich das Netzteil einbauen konnte


----------



## Captn (30. April 2015)

Ich habe jetzt unter Unigine (Last) feststellen können, dass ich ein flackerndes Geräusch wahrnehme, welches meines Erachtens nach vom Netzteil kommt.


----------



## ebastler (30. April 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Aber Vorsicht, Siemens ist bekannt für nicht standardkonforme Gehäuse. Habe mal bei einem i7 970 ein neues Netzteil einbauen müssen. Nicht nur dass das mATX Mainboard komplett gespiegelt war (rechtes Seitenteil am Gehäuse geht auf, Mainboard hängt links, Grafikkarte wird mit dem Lüfter nach oben eingebaut, Prozessor sitzt aber ganz oben), sondern auch die Öffnung für das Netzteil war höher dafür etwas schmäler. Da musste ich erstmal Metallbearbeitung betreiben, bevor ich das Netzteil einbauen konnte


Ist es auch nicht, hab da vor ner Weile ein Review zu dem Netzteil erstellt. Es ist ca. 9mm höher als die Norm, daher passt es nicht in alle Gehäuse. Stecker und Schraublöcher sind aber normkonform


----------



## Haxti (30. April 2015)

Das ist bei einer 280x hier bei mir auch gewesen. Liegt glaub ich an der extremen Last sowie den niedrigen FPS. Du kannst das Geräusch über das Detaillevel und die Auflösung verändern 
Seit ich den Treiber geupdated habe (zum Freesync Release) ist meine Kiste auch relativ instabil. Spiele funktionieren, soweit ich das beobachtet habe, aber FF in Verbindung mit Flash bringen spätestens nach 30 min einen Treiberreset.


----------



## gorgeous188 (30. April 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Es ist ca. 9mm höher als die Norm


Ja das passt zu meiner Erinnerung, dass die Gehäuseöffnung höher war als das ATX Netzteil.


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt unter Unigine (Last) feststellen können, dass ich ein flackerndes Geräusch wahrnehme, welches meines Erachtens nach vom Netzteil kommt.



Dann reklamiere das Netzteil doch.
Lass dir von BeQuiet ein neues schicken.


----------



## Captn (30. April 2015)

Ich hab das leider aus zweiter Hand . Aber ich konnte das nun nicht reproduzieren. Ich beobachte das erstmal weiter.


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2015)

Jetzt weißt du, wieso das verkauft wurde.


----------



## Captn (30. April 2015)

Haha, dann hat es aber 1 Jahr lang mit SLI und 290 gut durchgehalten .


----------



## Adi1 (30. April 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Haha, dann hat es aber 1 Jahr lang mit SLI und 290 gut durchgehalten .



Das kannst Du auch noch zwei weitere Jahre laufen lassen. 

So ein Kernschrott ist es nicht.


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> So ein Kernschrott ist es nicht.



Na ja. letztendlich ist es nur ein hochgelabelt es 550 Watt Netzteil.


----------



## FrozenPie (30. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja. letztendlich ist es nur ein hochgelabelt es 550 Watt Netzteil.



Sicher, dass das 650W kein runtergelabeltes 550W ist?


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Sicher, dass das 650W kein runtergelabeltes 550W ist?



Ja. Sicher.
Hab die Dinger ja zerlegt und nachgeguckt.


----------



## Adi1 (30. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja. letztendlich ist es nur ein hochgelabelt es 550 Watt Netzteil.



Das mag ja sein, aber totale Gülle ist es nicht. 

Wir reden ja hier nicht von Inter-Tech.


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das mag ja sein, aber totale Gülle ist es nicht.



Der Nachfolger steht in den Startlöchern. 
Eventuell doch besser gleich ein neues kaufen?


----------



## Adi1 (30. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Nachfolger steht in den Startlöchern.
> Eventuell doch besser gleich ein neues kaufen?



Das könnte man machen, muss man aber nicht.


----------



## Captn (30. April 2015)

Mal gucken, was bequiet da so fabriziert, zumal andere Hersteller mittlerweile nachziehen.


----------



## FrozenPie (30. April 2015)

Irgendwie ist meine Frage untergegangen 


FrozenPie schrieb:


> Weiß jemand zufällig wie's in dem kleinen Teil hier aussieht? FSP Fortron/Source FSP200-50GSV 200W SFX12V
> Bzw. hat jemand Daten zur Verarbeitung, Bestückung, Lautstärke und Spannungsqualität?



Und noch eine: Hat jemand schon genauere Infos welche Plattform das P11 jetzt nutzen wird? Aurum PT oder stark modifizierte PowerZone-Plattform?


----------



## Atent123 (30. April 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Mal gucken, was bequiet da so fabriziert, zumal andere Hersteller mittlerweile nachziehen.



Bequite fabriziert gar nichts und ist auch kein Hersteller sondern nur ein Label.


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Und noch eine: Hat jemand schon genauere Infos welche Plattform das P11 jetzt nutzen wird? Aurum PT oder stark modifizierte PowerZone-Plattform?



Da wirst du auf die Reviews warten.
Keine Sorge, sind schon in Arbeit.


----------



## FrozenPie (30. April 2015)

Das ist die einzige Frage die mich brennend am P11 interessiert. Nicht, dass mit mein P10 nicht mehr reichen würde


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2015)

Die Fragen werden in den nächsten Wochen beantwortet sein.


----------



## FrozenPie (30. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Fragen werden in den nächsten Wochen beantwortet sein.



So bald schon? 
Wann kommt das P11 denn jetzt nochmal genau?


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2015)

Keine Ahnung, ich weiß von nichts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrozenPie (30. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich weiß von nichts.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hasse dich auch


----------



## Birbus (30. April 2015)

Was ist eingentlich grundsätzlich von dem Netzteil zu halten:
FSP Fortron/Source SAGA+400P 400W ATX 2.0 (PPA4001100) in Netzteile & USV: Netzteile | heise online Preisvergleich
http://s1.iyi.net/fsp-saga400p-400w-pasif-pfc-power-supply-222485-224166.jpg
Lag seit 2009 nur rum und wurde nie benutzt, ja kondensatoren altern auch wenn sie rumliegen, aber meint ihr nen office pc könnte man dem noch geben? 
Wäre mir neu das Fsp völlige Böller baut


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2015)

Passives PFC. Würde ich heute nicht mehr verwenden.


----------



## FrozenPie (30. April 2015)

Kannst ja mal nachgucken ob einige Caps aufgebläht oder ausgelaufen sind. Wenn das der Fall ist solltest du das Teil nicht mehr verwenden, da es dir wahrscheinlich durch den Inrush-Current gekillt wird bzw. die Caps die plötzliche Belastung nicht verkraften und explodieren 

Die Passiv-PFC hab ich gar nicht gesehen


----------



## Birbus (30. April 2015)

Naja gut wenn nur nen core 2 duo und ne 9400 gt dranhängt und die caps noch nicht geplatzt oder aufgebläht sind sollte passive pfc doch eigentlich auch noch gehen oder?


----------



## FrozenPie (30. April 2015)

Birbus schrieb:


> Naja gut wenn nur nen core 2 duo und ne 9400 gt dranhängt und die caps noch nicht geplatzt oder aufgebläht sind sollte passive pfc doch eigentlich auch noch gehen oder?



Das Stromnetz findet's nicht toll


----------



## Birbus (30. April 2015)

Pfff die allermeisten netzteile im einsatz werden noch passive pfc haben, da macht meins jetzt nicht den unterschied ^^
Außerdem hab ich noch 3 pcs mit active pfc netzteilen die gleichen das wieder aus ;D


----------



## FrozenPie (30. April 2015)

Birbus schrieb:


> Pfff die allermeisten netzteile im einsatz werden noch passive pfc haben, da macht meins jetzt nicht den unterschied ^^
> Außerdem hab ich noch 3 pcs mit active pfc netzteilen die gleichen das wieder aus ;D



Soweit ich weiß ist Active-PFC bei Netzteilen schon sehr Lange Pflicht oder gilt das nur für PFCs allgemein?


----------



## Birbus (30. April 2015)

Also 2009 konnte ich es noch ganz normal im laden akufen, und ich glaube der PC vom durchschnittsuser wird mindestens so alt sein, und da war active pfc noch kein selbstverständlicher standart.
Passive pfc ist in der Eu pflicht active glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2015)

Probiere es doch einfach aus.
Die Effizienz ist halt für den Arsch.


----------



## Captn (30. April 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Bequite fabriziert gar nichts und ist auch kein Hersteller sondern nur ein Label.


Das weiß ich selbst, aber so war das mit dem fabrizieren auch nicht gemeint .


----------



## TheCGamer (1. Mai 2015)

So ich kann hier mal ganz auf die schnelle was zum Be Quiet P5 550W sagen, das von uns mit neuen Caps bestückt wurde. (Einige/Viele Seiten vorher) 
Ripple/Noise jetz im Bereich von 10-20 mV (vorher 0,6 Volt ) 
Vielleicht schreibt joneskey98 ja mal noch etwas genaueres.


----------



## crys_ (1. Mai 2015)

crys_ schrieb:


> Dann wage ich es mal  Falls jemand Interesse hat werde ich mal paar Bilder hochladen
> Danke für die Hilfe



Wie versprochen hier mal ein paar Bilder meiner China Verlängerungen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe jetzt 1x24pin, 2x8pin und 1x6pin inkl. solcher Kämme um die Kabel parallel zu halten gekauft. Kosten waren genau 15 Euro  Die Sleeves sehen gut aus, die Qualität ist natürlich nicht auf MDPC-X Niveau, aber trotzdem sehr ordentlich. Wenn man die Sleeves nicht aus 10cm Abstand betrachtet oder anfässt fällt es keinem auf 

Unterscheiden sich eigentlich die Stecker vom 8pin PCIe und 8pin CPU? Wenn ja muss ich nochmal nachbestellen


----------



## Pu244 (1. Mai 2015)

Birbus schrieb:


> Pfff die allermeisten netzteile im einsatz werden noch passive pfc haben, da macht meins jetzt nicht den unterschied ^^
> Außerdem hab ich noch 3 pcs mit active pfc netzteilen die gleichen das wieder aus ;D



Das erste mal erschienen ist die aktiv PFC meines Wissens 2005, sie ist also schon seit einiger Zeit verbreitet. Wirklich schlimm ist die passive PFC für das Stromnetz nicht, ein PFC Faktor von 0,8 bedeutet z.B. das sich eine 300W Wirklast bei einem 1 Phasennetz wie eine 360W Last aufführt, schlimmer ist da ein PFC loses Netzteil, hier werden dank eines PFC Faktors von 0,25 (durchaus normal) aus 300W Wirklast gleich 1200W Blindlast - sprich nach 3 Mittelklasse PCs samt Monitor flliegt die Sicherung und die Chinaleisten dürften schon nach 2 normalen PCs oder schon einem SLI/CF Sys in Flammen aufgehen. 

Richtig apokalyptisch wird es bei 3 Phasenwechselstrom, hier heben sich die Ströme nichtmehr, wie bei einer Ohmischen Last, gegenseitig auf und ohne PFC fließt fast alles über den Neutralleiter. Das führt dazu das nach etwa 1-1,5 kW Wirkleistung schon Schluss ist, statt eigentlich 11kW und was noch schlimmer ist: die Sicherung fliegt nicht, sondern der Neutralleiter kokelt vor sich hin. Deshalb wurden Netzteile ohne PFC mit 75W und mehr verboten (war glaube ich 2001).

Dein Netzteil ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei da:
1: nur wenig Leistung auf der 12V Leitung zur verfügung steht
2: der Wirkungsgrad mit 75% mehr als nur bescheiden ist

Wenn du das Ding nur ab und zu für das Uraltsys verwenden willst spricht nichts dagegen, wenn das ganze jedoch häufiger genutzt werden soll (so 4000h aufwärts) und du den Strom selbst zahlst ist es besser sich ein neues anzuschaffen.



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß ist Active-PFC bei Netzteilen schon sehr Lange Pflicht oder gilt das nur für PFCs allgemein?



Pflicht ist nur eine passiv PFC und auch nur wenn das Netzteil 75W oder mehr leistet. Allerdings wage ich zu bezweifeln das sich bei den Kupferpreisen die massive PFC Spule bei großen Netzteilen noch rechnet.



TheCGamer schrieb:


> So ich kann hier mal ganz auf die schnelle was zum Be Quiet P5 550W sagen, das von uns mit neuen Caps bestückt wurde. (Einige/Viele Seiten vorher)
> Ripple/Noise jetz im Bereich von 10-20 mV (vorher 0,6 Volt )
> Vielleicht schreibt joneskey98 ja mal noch etwas genaueres.



Unter Vollast gemessen bzw. nur Teillast oder Leerlauf?


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Unter Vollast gemessen bzw. nur Teillast oder Leerlauf?



Sowas muss man bei Überlast messen.


----------



## Pu244 (1. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sowas muss man bei Überlast messen.



Eigentlich sind die nominelle Vollast des Netzteils und die Crossloads interessant. Überlast ist noch ganz nett um die Stabilität über den Lastbereich hinaus zu bestimmen, allerdings hat ein Netzteil dann auch das Recht instabil zu sein. Da man diese Lastszenarien nicht immer zurhand hat (wer hat schon duzende Grakas in SLI und CF Kombination zuhause?) kann man es auch mit der maximalen Reallast messen, das ist dann aber nur für das jeweilige System aussagkräftig.


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2015)

Die Vollast wird das P5 dann schon schaffen, mich würde da eher interessieren, wie es sich bei Überlast verhält.
Ich rede ja nicht davon, dass man jetzt 200 Watt mehr rauskitzeln soll, aber du weißt, was ich meine.


----------



## _chiller_ (1. Mai 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Das erste mal erschienen ist die aktiv PFC meines Wissens 2005, sie ist also schon seit einiger Zeit verbreitet.


Tatsächlich gibt es Active-PFC sogar noch deutlich länger, wie der älteste CB-Netzteiltest beweist 
https://www.computerbase.de/2002-09/test-haertetest-netzteil-roundup/


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2015)

Seasonics hat's ~2000 "erfunden".


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Mai 2015)

Wer hats erfunden : diesmal die Taiwaner


----------



## poiu (1. Mai 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Das erste mal erschienen ist die aktiv PFC meines Wissens 2005, sie ist also schon seit einiger Zeit verbreitet.



Mein 2002 be quiet P4 hatte schon active PFC

 hmm kann sei ndas Seaosnic es 2000 als einer der erste bei PC Netzteilen eingeführt hat, aber ob die es auc herfunden haben glaube ich nicht

DCtoDC gab es zb schon sehr lange, aber es war zu teuer


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2015)

DC to DC ist auch keine besondere Technik sondern ein Konzept. Die Wandler dazu gibt es natürlich schon ewig, die braucht schließlich jedes Batterie/Akku betriebene Gerät. 

Bei active PFC wirbt zumindest Seasonic damit es in der Form wie es in PC Netzteilen gemacht wird auch entwickelt und nicht nur verbaut zu haben. Wie weit da die Eigenleistung wirklich ging kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.


----------



## poiu (1. Mai 2015)

wie gesagt das ist möglich, aber der begriff " erfunden" würde nicht so leichtfällt wählen 

James Watt hat die Dampfmaschine auch nicht "erfunden" oder Edison die Glühbirne....


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2015)

Deswegen hatte ich auch die Gänsefüschen nachgereicht.


----------



## _chiller_ (1. Mai 2015)

Ich hab in der Woche übrigens mal eine Kleinigkeit getestet


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2015)

Sieht ja schwer nach Ikea Tisch aus. 
Solange also kein Cooler Master V700 Unboxing bei raus kommt.


----------



## Atent123 (1. Mai 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ich hab in der Woche übrigens mal eine Kleinigkeit getestet



Geil.
Was hat wohl der Postbote gedacht


----------



## poiu (1. Mai 2015)

@chiller 
hast du die interessanten sachen aus dem Bild genommen, weil da ist nicht viel neues?

@Atent123 meiner kennt mich schon länger und kreigt imemr Trinkgeld  aber der schleppt sich da einen ast ab


----------



## _chiller_ (1. Mai 2015)

Der Postbote war ein paar Wochen lang Stammgast. Wobei eher die Postboten: DHL, DPD, GLS und neuerdings auch Trans-O-Flex oder wie sich das nennt ^^

@poiu: Der überwiegende Teil ist neu, kommt erst in den nächsten Wochen auf den Markt und/oder ist noch nirgends getestet worden. Insofern ist da schon viel interessantes bei.


----------



## poiu (2. Mai 2015)

na gut anders ausgedrückt kenne ich alles und kommen auch Tests von mir, zu vielen auf dem Bild  und noch bissl mehr so sieht das grade bei mir auch so aus

 Dachte schon da fehlt was wegen NDA

 Ich kenne meinen DHL Zusteller so gut, der winkt wenn der vorbeifährt XD oder drückt mir Pakete auch öfter auf der Straße in die Hand das ist schon Oo


----------



## Pu244 (2. Mai 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Tatsächlich gibt es Active-PFC sogar noch deutlich länger, wie der älteste CB-Netzteiltest beweist
> https://www.computerbase.de/2002-09/test-haertetest-netzteil-roundup/



Stimmt, 2005 kam das erste 80 Plus Netzteil, auch von Seasonic, die aktive PFC kam tatsächlich 5 Jahre früher. Da habe ich was durcheinander gebracht - Asche über mein Haupt!


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Mai 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> na gut anders ausgedrückt kenne ich alles und kommen auch Tests von mir, zu vielen auf dem Bild  und noch bissl mehr so sieht das grade bei mir auch so aus


Okay, aus Tester-Sicht ist da natürlich nichts unbekanntes dabei, da stimme ich dir zu


----------



## TheCGamer (2. Mai 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Unter Vollast gemessen bzw. nur Teillast oder Leerlauf?



So weit ich die Messmethoden meines Kumpels überblickt habe, müssten wir Sekundärseitig knappe 300 Watt (in Form von Halogenlampen) dran gehabt haben. 
Das Testsystem mit Athlon 64 X2 3800+ und zwei 7800GTX im SLI verbraucht unter Vollast Primärseitig um die 450W wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Leider hatten wir das System aber nicht im "Testlabor". Laufen tut das ganze aber absolut stabil bis jetzt. 
Überlast können wir nicht wirklich erzeugen, weil wir kein System haben, das mehr Strom zieht als das oben genannte. Halogenlampen haben wir auch nicht genug. 
Gruß


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Mai 2015)

Könnte man eigentlich unabhängige Spannungsversorgung einlöten?
Also aus einem Gruppenreguliertem ein Indy machen?


----------



## Pu244 (2. Mai 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Könnte man eigentlich unabhängige Spannungsversorgung einlöten?
> Also aus einem Gruppenreguliertem ein Indy machen?



Natürlich kann man das, die Frage ist ob sich das wirklich lohnt. An und fürsich spricht beispielsweise nichts dagegen für die Laufwerke (die sind ja das problematischte) eine extra Platine mit Spannungswandlern zu installieren. Da die 3,3V und die 5V Schiene eh heute zu schwach ausgelastet sind nimmt man die Spannungen für 12V und 5V per Aufwärtswandler jeweils ein Stockwerk drunter, Leistung ist bei uralten Gruppenregulierten Netzteilen dort ja reichlich vorhanden und somit vermeidet man Crossloads. Lohnen wird sich das nicht, wäre aber ein nettes Bastelprojekt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Mai 2015)

Dann kann ich mir doch theoretisch fast ein ganzes Netzteil selber bauen.


----------



## Atent123 (2. Mai 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Dann kann ich mir doch theoretisch fast ein ganzes Netzteil selber bauen.



Das Chiller 500 Watt NT 
Made by Chiller


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Mai 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Das Chiller 500 Watt NT
> Made by Chiller


Hmh? Wie bitte 
Wenn dann von mir ist das das Be not so quiet : Dark power Amateur Serious 540 Watt


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Dann kann ich mir doch theoretisch fast ein ganzes Netzteil selber bauen.



Einfach ein Netzteil vom Staubsauger nehmen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Einfach ein Netzteil vom Staubsauger nehmen.


Ob das kompatibel ist


----------



## joneskey98 (2. Mai 2015)

Theoretisch kannst du aus jedem Elektromüll ein Netzteil, bzw die Spannungsregulierung basteln. 
Die alten Linearregler 7805 und 7812 sind in den meisten alten Radios etc vertreten. Als grundlage ein altes Lappinetzteil und schon kannste das teil ans Board anstöpseln. Schafft nicht viel leistung. Ist auch nicht effizient, aber würde zumindest für kleine lasten seinen Zweck tun.
Ach ja die 3,3V Leitung und das andere Zeug habe ich der Einfachheitshalber rausgelassen. Da kann man natürlich genauso vorgehen.


----------



## Pu244 (2. Mai 2015)

Selbstbauen hätte den Vorteil das man dann der Herr über seine Komponenten ist, andererseits kann man es auf niemand anderen Schieben wenn der PC das brennen anfängt und Kritik am Netzteil muß man persönlich nehmen. 

Allerdings hätte ich dann die Möglichkeit meinen Traum zu verwirklichen und das Netzteil der Zukunft zu bauen: 10.000W mit 3 Phasen! Das wäre schon genial, fällt eine oder zwei Phasen aus hat man immer noch Reserve, die Spannungen sind stabiler und natürlich hat man Leistung für16 500W Grakas und noch ein paar CPUs. 833A auf der 12V (Wahlweise Singlerail) Schiene lassen jeden vor Neid verblassen. Blöd nur wenn dann auf 24V gewechselt wird, dann kann man sich ein neues Netzteil basteln.

Irgendwie habe ich jetzt lust bekommen soetwas zu bauen...


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2015)

10.000 Watt?
Wie sieht denn die Effizienz bei 50 watt Last aus?


----------



## joneskey98 (2. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> 10.000 Watt?
> Wie sieht denn die Effizienz bei 50 watt Last aus?


Warte... Ich glaube ich kanns dir sagen. Aber irgendwie geht bei mir die 0 auf der Tastatur nicht mehr 

Also 800A... Junge da brauchst du dann aber auch Kabel 
Da kann man nicht mehr mit den kleinen Klingeldrähten daherkommen. 
Ich war mal Praktikant in ner Firma für Automation. Die haben schon bei 200A 48V "Kupferleitungen genommen, mit denen hätte man bei 1Meter Stücken Schwierigkeiten bekommen die Teile hochzuheben 

Nee also deine 800A schlagste dir mal ganz schnell aus dem Kopf. Sonst zahlst du für Kupferleitungen mehr als für den ganzen PC


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Mai 2015)

Was für eine Steckdose willst du da nehmen? Meine liefern maximal 3586 Watt?


----------



## joneskey98 (2. Mai 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Was für eine Steckdose willst du da nehmen? Meine liefern maximal 3586 Watt?


Gerigste Sorge  Die 400V 64A Dose sollte reichen 
Zumindest tut sie das für die Beleuchtungsanlage unserer Schule 
Ansonsten: irgendwo in der Nähe hat die Deutsche Bahn bestimmt ein paar Zugstrecken. Da kann man ja auch mal zwischendurch anklemmen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Mai 2015)

Zum Glück steht neben unserm Haus ein Hochspannungstrafo. Da läßt sich bestimmt was anzapfen.


----------



## joneskey98 (2. Mai 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Zum Glück steht neben unserm Haus ein Hochspannungstrafo. Da läßt sich bestimmt was anzapfen.


Na siehste

Aber mal wieder Spaß beiseite... Diese 10000Watt sind mit den normalen Hausmitteln schier unmöglich. 
Wenn man ein NT selbst basteln will, würde ich mit der Vorschaltung eines Laptopnetzteils arbeiten, und dann nicht weiter als 100W gehen. Ansonsten wirds echt zu speziell... Und gut wird das ding sowieso alle mal nicht. Aber wäre mal echt interessant sowas zu basteln.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Mai 2015)

Wenn dann ein Uraltes Teil nehmen.. Zum Beispiel ein E5/6....  Das Indy machen und ebenfalls neue Caps reinhauen. Vielleicht noch mal was neues rein. Und dann zum testen ein C2D System.... Ein Traum.


----------



## joneskey98 (2. Mai 2015)

Haben ja momentan nix anderes gemacht... Ein altes P5 neue Caps rein und fertig.  Und das Endprodukt kann so manch anderes Netzteil von den Spannungs und ripple Werten alt aussehen lassen

Lohnt sich wirklich nochmal in die alten teile zu investieren. 
Aber ein paar Kondensatoren für 15€... Hmmm dann kann man auch schon das Delta Netzteil von Pollin nehmen. Aber das ist wiederum eine andere Geschichte


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Aber ein paar Kondensatoren für 15€... Hmmm dann kann man auch schon das Delta Netzteil von Pollin nehmen. Aber das ist wiederum eine andere Geschichte



Letztendlich ist das eher Spaß als sinnvoll.
Wenn mans kann, kann mans -- wenn nicht, die finger von lassen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist das eher Spaß als sinnvoll.
> Wenn mans kann, kann mans -- wenn nicht, die finger von lassen.


Oder Feuerlöscher bereit legen....


----------



## joneskey98 (2. Mai 2015)

Aber trotzdem hab ich nach wie vor einen heiden Respekt vor den Teilen. Wir habens auch die ersten male mit 5m Abstand und immer mehr Halogenlampen eingeschaltet. Aber hält super durch das Teil. Und ein  Ripple von 20mV bei einer last von 20W kann sich meiner Meinung nach auch sehen lassen


----------



## Pu244 (3. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> 10.000 Watt?
> Wie sieht denn die Effizienz bei 50 watt Last aus?



Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht, letztenendes müßte es aus einer Serie von Netzteilen bestehen die miteinander im Verbund arbeiten und von denen man einfach alle bis auf 1-3 Abschalten kann.



joneskey98 schrieb:


> Also 800A... Junge da brauchst du dann aber auch Kabel
> Da kann man nicht mehr mit den kleinen Klingeldrähten daherkommen.
> Ich war mal Praktikant in ner Firma für Automation. Die haben schon bei 200A 48V "Kupferleitungen genommen, mit denen hätte man bei 1Meter Stücken Schwierigkeiten bekommen die Teile hochzuheben
> 
> Nee also deine 800A schlagste dir mal ganz schnell aus dem Kopf. Sonst zahlst du für Kupferleitungen mehr als für den ganzen PC



Der PCIe 8 Pin schafft 150W, der 8 Pin für die CPU hingegen 336W, höchste Zeit den PCIe Stecker neuzudesignen und am besten durch eine universelle Lösung zu ersetzen und auch noch den 24 Poligen ATX Stecker zur Hölle zu schicken. Mit knapp 100 PCIe Steckern und ein paar duzend CPU Steckern sollte man die Leistung gut abführen können.

Bei Derartigen Stromstärken arbeitet man sowieso mit dicken Kupferblechen als gemeinsame Rail.



joneskey98 schrieb:


> Aber mal wieder Spaß beiseite... Diese 10000Watt sind mit den normalen Hausmitteln schier unmöglich.
> Wenn man ein NT selbst basteln will, würde ich mit der Vorschaltung eines Laptopnetzteils arbeiten, und dann nicht weiter als 100W gehen. Ansonsten wirds echt zu speziell... Und gut wird das ding sowieso alle mal nicht. Aber wäre mal echt interessant sowas zu basteln.



Der Perilexstecker der im Stromverteiler für meinen Gang sitzt kann alleine 11 KW bereitstellen, von daher wäre das überhaupt kein Problem und ich kenne jemanden der hat eine 32A 3 Phasen CCE Steckdose im Wohnzimmer, der kann auf 22 KW zugreifen. Am Ende müßten dann in den meisten Wohnunge neue Kabel verlegt werden, aber das ist ja immerso bei neuen Technologien, 22 KW sind mit jedem Hausanschluss problemlos möglich.

Bei normalen Schukosteckdosen dürfte es schon ab etwa 2,3 KW zu problemen kommen.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Wenn man ein NT selbst basteln will, würde ich mit der Vorschaltung eines Laptopnetzteils arbeiten, und dann nicht weiter als 100W gehen. Ansonsten wirds echt zu speziell... Und gut wird das ding sowieso alle mal nicht. Aber wäre mal echt interessant sowas zu basteln.


Ein Pico PSU nach zu bauen wäre aber geradezu langweilig. Die paar Schaltregler zusammen löten bringt ja kaum Bastelspaß  .
Andererseits gibt es in dem Bereich so viel Schrott und mittlerweile genug AM1 Bastelprojekte, dass es gar nicht so uninteressant sein könnte eine eigene Platine zu entwerfen und als Communityprojekt ein/zwei Nutzen zu bestellen und samt Lötanleitung zu verteilen.


----------



## joneskey98 (3. Mai 2015)

Gute Idee... Ich schaue heute mal, was ich so basteln kann... Macht euch auf was gefasst
Ich kann jetzt schon spoilern, es wird keine Platine geben. Lieber Quick & dirty [emoji317]

Wie ist das eigentlich: sind für die PCs heutzutage die 3,3 und die -12V Spannungen nötig?


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2015)

Das ist von Mobo zu Mobo unterschiedlich. Alles was in der Norm ist könnte für diverse Zusatzchips genutzt werden. Als -5V gestrichen wurde gingen z.B. einige MSI Onboardsounds nicht mehr.
3,3V würde ich aber fast überall noch als nötig vermuten. -12V eher weniger.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Mai 2015)

Oh, gerade im Jonnyguru gelesen, dass die Thermaltake Germany Serie jetzt auf CWTs GPA Plattform inkl JunFu Kondensatoren umgestellt wurde...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Mai 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Oh, gerade im Jonnyguru gelesen, dass die Thermaltake Germany Serie jetzt auf CWTs GPA Plattform inkl JunFu Kondensatoren umgestellt wurde...


Hört sich mal besser an als Sirtec oder was es davor war. Wahrscheinlich immer noch Gruppenreguliert?


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Oh, gerade im Jonnyguru gelesen, dass die Thermaltake Germany Serie jetzt auf CWTs GPA Plattform inkl JunFu Kondensatoren umgestellt wurde...



Hört sich nach einem Cooler Master B500 mit Thermaltake Logo an.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hört sich nach einem Cooler Master B500 mit Thermaltake Logo an.


Hast du nicht gesagt, Das B500 ist Hec?


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2015)

Das EVGA B500 ist von HEC. Also ein L8 mit EVGA Logo.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Mai 2015)

Achso.... Ist das CM Gruppe oder unabhängig?


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Mai 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Hört sich mal besser an als Sirtec oder was es davor war. Wahrscheinlich immer noch Gruppenreguliert?


Ganz und gar nicht.

CWT ist eigentlich nicht soo toll. Und auch liefern die dir, was du verlangst. Von Sirfa sind mir jetzt keine maßlos überlabelten Netzteile bekannt, von CWT aber schon.
Und auch ansonsten gibt es einige Geräte, die wirklich nicht toll sind...

Schau dir die GPA Serie mal an! 


Kurzum:
Das Teil schaut dann ungefähr so aus:
Cooler Master B600 ver.2 - -The_Mask- - Userreviews - Tweakers

Geräte auf der Basis, die mir so einfallen:
Enermax Triathlor ECO 
Corsair VS-Serie
Cooler Master Bxxx

Anyway:
Laut Aussagen im Bad Caps Forum sind die Su'scon Caps, die bei dem alten Sirfa Teil genutzt wurden, durchaus brauchbar.

Aber hier reden wir von JunFu!

Andere namen, unter denen du von denen vielleicht gehört haben könntest:
Asia-X
*Fuhjjyu*

Sprich: Sehr weit unten, Qualitativ!!
Sehr weit unten. So weit unten, dass sich kaum ein Markenhersteller traut, diese Kondensatoren öfter einzusetzen...



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Achso.... Ist das CM Gruppe oder unabhängig?


Gruppenreguliert.

Du verwechseltst das jetzt ev. mit der Cooler Master G-Serie...


----------



## _chiller_ (3. Mai 2015)

Das Germany hab ich auf der CeBIT auseinander geschraubt:
https://www.computerbase.de/2015-03/neue-netzteile-von-antec-und-thermaltake/
Und in dieser Woche an der Chroma gehabt. Die Effizienz bei 230 Volt ist ganz gut, aber der Verzicht auf OCP klar messbar.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Mai 2015)

Also doch immer noch Müll, den man bei Mediamarkt und Co kaufen kann. Bei unserm gibt es das B600. 
Ich hab nix verwechselt, ich kannte das CM B500 einfach nicht. Nur das EVGA und das ist ja bekanntlich Gruppenreguliert


----------



## Frosdedje (4. Mai 2015)

Die GPA/GPB-Serie wird da eingesetzt, um eine so günstig wie mögliche Elektronik aufzubauen, die gleichzeitg irgendwie brauchbar sein muss.
In der Regel beschränkt sich das mehr auf das Liefern der Nennleistung (wenn nicht überlabelt wird) als auf die Qualität der Komponenten und die Verarbeitung.


----------



## EastCoast (4. Mai 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Oh, gerade im Jonnyguru gelesen, dass die Thermaltake Germany Serie jetzt auf CWTs GPA Plattform inkl JunFu Kondensatoren umgestellt wurde...



Die Ankündigung selbst gab's auch hier schon:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...neuauflage-mit-80-plus-bronze-zertifikat.html




_chiller_ schrieb:


> Das Germany hab ich auf der CeBIT auseinander geschraubt:
> https://www.computerbase.de/2015-03/neue-netzteile-von-antec-und-thermaltake/
> Und in dieser Woche an der Chroma gehabt. Die Effizienz bei 230 Volt ist ganz gut, aber der Verzicht auf OCP klar messbar.




Dieser Satz ist etwas unglücklich formuliert:


> Möglich wird die höhere Effizienzklasse durch den Wechsel des Auftragsfertigers.



Auch Sirfa könnte ein 80+Bronze-NT zusammenbrutzeln. Liegt ja nicht am Auftragsfertiger selbst, sondern an der verwendeten Plattform.


----------



## _chiller_ (4. Mai 2015)

Der Satz stammt nicht von mir, sondern wurde nachträglich vom Korrekturleser eingebaut. Ich bin unschuldig


----------



## Philipus II (4. Mai 2015)

Das sagen sie alle
Sirfa hat zahlreiche Bronze-Plattformen, ja.


----------



## captain_drink (5. Mai 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Oh, gerade im Jonnyguru gelesen, dass die Thermaltake Germany Serie jetzt auf CWTs GPA Plattform inkl JunFu Kondensatoren umgestellt wurde...



Hier steht was von GPK: Thermaltake updates the "Germany series" lineup... again - PSU Platform Database

Würde auch  besser passen, da GPK Bronze ist, wie die Neuauflage auch.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2015)

Da ist mir doch glatt ein Review ins Auge gesprungen.
Vom Corsair HX750i.
Corsair HX750i - Artikel Hartware.net


----------



## ebastler (6. Mai 2015)

Na so was, wer mag das wohl verfasst haben? 
Les ich mir bei Gelegenheit durch, bin gespannt!


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (6. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte hier vor einer Zeit gefragt was von einem 900W Tagan-NT zu halten sei, gibts dazu schon was neues?
Und welches von diesen NT´en würde am besten zu einem 775-Dualsockel-System passen?
Enermax Liberty ELT500AWT
FSP FSP550W-80GLC
ultron UN-550s


----------



## poiu (6. Mai 2015)

Schmeiß das Ultron in denn Müll

oh das HXi kannte ich noch nicht


----------



## ebastler (6. Mai 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> Schmeiß das Ultron in denn Müll
> 
> oh das HXi kannte ich noch nicht





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haha, wie war dein zusammenfassender Eindruck?
Hatte noch keine Zeit, den Test zu lesen...


----------



## poiu (7. Mai 2015)

Vergliechen mit alten Corsair ist der Lüfter echt klasse denn rest^^


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (8. Mai 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> Schmeiß das Ultron in denn Müll



Dass das ultron Müll ist weiß ich (Aber bis Silvester ist es ja nichtmehr lang) . Ich habs aus einem PC von nem Bekannten ausgebaut und durch mein HGC 520W ersetzt (da neues E10 400W ).
Die alten Eckdaten des PC´s (vom Bekannten)
Phenom 2 X4 955
ASUS M4A78 Pro 
4GB Noname RAM
GT520
 ultron Silent Force

spielen wollte er damit Evolve, in 1024*768 

Nachdem ich ihm dann ein neues MB, RAM und GPU geschossen und das NT durch meines ersetzt habe, wurde mir beim Aufsetzten des Systems schlecht. 21,5" in 1024*768 (nativ 1600*900), und immer wieder belatschert worden, wie geil das NT doch sei. Dass ihm bisher jede Stärkere Graka abgeraucht ist, hat er auf alles geschoben, nur nicht auf´s NT 


Aber zurück zur Frage:
Tagan 900W: Müll oder nicht?
Und 775-Dualsockel, welches NT?


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2015)

Was für ein Tanga?


----------



## Watertouch (8. Mai 2015)

Ist Tangan bloß der Produktname oder heißt die Firma so? Google spuckt dazu nix aus.
Was Dual Sockel 775 betrifft müsstest du schon verraten welche Hardware genau gepowert werden soll.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (8. Mai 2015)

Jaja, ist korrigiert. Wird Zeit das mein kleiner PC von ner Rubber auf ne Mecha umgestellt wird

€dit: Es ging um dieses NT hier: Tagan PipeRock 900W ATX 2.2 (TG900-BZ)


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2015)

Den Topower Schinken solltest du besser entsorgen. SamXon Caps Sekundär. Huuuuii. 

Topower ist der Fertiger, mit dem BeQuiet ganz früher mal ein superspitzen Image hingebastelt hatte.


----------



## Icedaft (8. Mai 2015)

Bunt ist es schon mal. Das ist doch schon ein Anfang.... 

Kommt darauf an, was daran laufen soll und wie lange es schon in Gebrauch ist.


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2015)

Das Teil müsste so 7-8 Jahre alt sein.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (8. Mai 2015)

Um mich nicht im falschen Licht stehen zu lassen. Das NT gehört (gehörte?) einem etwas ungehaltenen User, der nur eine PhysX-Beratung zu 2 Stromschluckern wollte und gleichzeitig unverschämterweise, zum Kauf eines hochwertigen NT geraten wurde. Threshold müsste sich an den User erinnern können.
Ich wollte jedenfalls wissen, ob es ungefährlich ist damit ein "Tripple-SLI-System" zu befeuern, oder ob man sich auf die gutmütigkeit des NT-Gottes verlassen muss, das nichts hochgeht.


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2015)

Er will damit ein Triple SLI System betreiben?
Mit welchen Karten denn?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (8. Mai 2015)

Hat er nicht gesagt, meinte nur das es "locker ausreichend ist". vllt meinte er 3x GTX580?


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2015)

Das Teil ist uralt. Die Caps sind wahrscheinlich schon zum Teil ausgelaufen.
Er soll das Ding entsorgten und gut. Irgendwann sollte man sich mal was neues gönnen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (8. Mai 2015)

Sollte er sich mal wieder mit PC-problemen melden, verweise auf diesen Thread


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Mai 2015)

Mit dem Ding würde ich kein 580er SLI machen. Vielleicht Gt630 SLI. Wobei das genauso viel Sinn macht wie ein FX auf einem S775 Mainboard 
Wenn 580 SLI, dann aber nur 3 G Modelle, die kleineren kannst du für SLI in der Pfeife rauchen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2015)

Letztendlich seine Entscheidung.
wenn er unbedingt den alten Schinken nutzen will, soll er das machen.
Mal schauen, was passiert.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Letztendlich seine Entscheidung.
> wenn er unbedingt den alten Schinken nutzen will, soll er das machen.
> Mal schauen, was passiert.


Hauptsache es schaltet ggf. Ab.


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2015)

Beim Topower? Na ja.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Beim Topower? Na ja.


Bei 3568 Watt fliegt zur Not ja die Sicherung.


----------



## FrozenPie (8. Mai 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Bei 3568 Watt fliegt zur Not ja die Sicherung.



Bis dahin hast du aber schon eine Eisenschmelze da wo mal der Rechner stand


----------



## Pu244 (9. Mai 2015)

Man kann es sich schon anhand der PCIe Stecker ableiten, 2x 8Pin und 2x 6 Pin macht regulär 450W, gehen wir großzügig von etwas über 200W für den Rest aus sind wir bei 650W die man rein von den Anschlüssen her ziehen kann. Zwar führen zuviele PCIe Stecker (nicht nur) Leute ohne Ahnung in Versuchung das Netzteil zu überlasten (DPP P10 550W/Enermax Digimax 550W), allerdings sollten bei einem 900W Gerät schon 6x 8Pin vorhanden sein um die Leistung wenigstens abrufen zu können.

Das Alter und besonders der Hersteller sagen dann schon alles, für mehr als eine Karte würde ich das Ding nicht hernehmen und selbst da sollte man es sich überlegen. Obwohl es ja wirklich hübsch beleuchtet ist, wenn man auf eine Disco im PC steht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Mai 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Bis dahin hast du aber schon eine Eisenschmelze da wo mal der Rechner stand


Ja und? Hat auch nicht jeder


----------



## poiu (9. Mai 2015)

komischer Test vom 7.5!

Test: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 850 Watt


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Mai 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> delete



Feigling. Und ich habs auch noch gelesen 
Aber ja der Sinn erschließt sich mir auch nicht wirklich wo das P11 schon seit vier Tagen gelistet ist 
Netzteile mit Hersteller: be quiet!, Gelistet seit: ab 2015 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ebastler (9. Mai 2015)

Heute wird mal wieder getestet, bald sollten zwei neue reviews von mir folgen


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2015)

Welche denn?


----------



## poiu (9. Mai 2015)

von mir kommt ein NT Review im Doppelpack


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Mai 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> von mir kommt ein NT Review im Doppelpack



Zum P11 oder wat?


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2015)

Zum Pure Power L9.


----------



## poiu (9. Mai 2015)

LC Power natürlich


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Zum Pure Power L9.





poiu schrieb:


> LC Power natürlich



Ich nehm das mal als "Ja" 
Zu welchen Watt-Klassen kommen die dann? Tippe mal auf die 550 und 750/850 oder doch 750/850 und 1000W?


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2015)

Mach doch mal ein Review vom Superpower SPS.


----------



## poiu (9. Mai 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Ich nehm das mal als "Ja"
> Zu welchen Watt-Klassen kommen die dann? Tippe mal auf die 550 und 750/850 oder doch 750/850 und 1000W?



nee das neue GP3 und das neue Goldene NT von LC


----------



## ebastler (9. Mai 2015)

Das GP3 hab ich auch heute durchgetestet, aber noch nicht aufgemacht. Effizienz wie erwartet am Level des CS550M, Spannungen 1A, aber meins fiept fürchterlich, gerade im Idle. Deines auch? Basis ist ja die selbe wie beim Corsair, da das bei mir nicht fiept habe ich wohl nur n Montagsmodell erwischt, oder?


----------



## Noxxphox (10. Mai 2015)

jemand mitm antec hcp 1000w erfahrung?
hab das letztens bestellt und habs nu hier liegen... 
es hat 2 probs:
1 lüfter schleift leicht... wegen wakü das lauteste am pc... und es is schon nen sehr aufdringliches geröusch

2es fiepst leicht... hochfrequent aber man hört es... wenn ich mein system mit ner last von ca. 600w dranhänge wird es leiser... aber verschwinden tuts eher nich...

nun ist ist die frage, habe ich aufgrund der gennanten punkte einenchance auf ein austaushpprodukt?
weil bin mir nich sicher ob ich das ding schon länger wie 2wochen habe... mussich nachgucken


----------



## FrozenPie (10. Mai 2015)

Dass der Lüfter der Antec HCP-Serie eine sehr schwankende Lüfterqualität und eine generell unterirdische Qualität der Kabel haben (Was bei einem Produkt dieser Preisklasse eigentlich ein No-Go ist), ist eigentlich weitestgehend bekannt. Aber Spulenfiepen, wie bei deinem Gerät, ist mir neu  Kann zwar bei jedem Netzteil/Grafikkarte/Mainboard (und sonstigen Geräten mit Spulen) passieren, aber von Delta hätte ich das nicht erwartet. Wenn der Lüfter schleift hättest du gut einen Austauschgrund aufgrund eines "Qualitätsmangels"


----------



## poiu (10. Mai 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Das GP3 hab ich auch heute durchgetestet, aber noch nicht aufgemacht. Effizienz wie erwartet am Level des CS550M, Spannungen 1A, aber meins fiept fürchterlich, gerade im Idle. Deines auch? Basis ist ja die selbe wie beim Corsair, da das bei mir nicht fiept habe ich wohl nur n Montagsmodell erwischt, oder?



hast du das neue oder das alte GP3? Bei mir hat keins davon gefiept


----------



## ebastler (10. Mai 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> hast du das neue oder das alte GP3? Bei mir hat keins davon gefiept


Das Neue 
Mein CS550M fiept auch nicht, ist wohl n Montagsmodell.


----------



## FrozenPie (10. Mai 2015)

Hui, Leute ich glaube hier könnt ihr mal was zur Technik erklären 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/388751-warum-immer-e10-empfehlung.html


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Hui, Leute ich glaube hier könnt ihr mal was zur Technik erklären
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/388751-warum-immer-e10-empfehlung.html



Da muss ich aber erst mal bei BeQuiet nachfragen, ob ich dann einen extra Bonus bekomme.


----------



## Pu244 (11. Mai 2015)

Heute gibt es das DPP P10 1200W beim Zack Zack, bin auf den Preis gespannt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Mai 2015)

Hieß es nicht, die ab 850 aufwärts sind nicht so dolle?


----------



## FrozenPie (11. Mai 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Hieß es nicht, die ab 850 aufwärts sind nicht so dolle?



Hieß es mal, wurde aber offensichtlich wiederlegt, auch wenn mir fundierte Tests an ner Chroma fehlen 
Ging um die Absicherung der Netzteile <850W, da deren Fertiger (SeaSonic) den Auslösepunkt der OCP gern mal etwas höher ansetzt


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Mai 2015)

Achso.... 
Und alle darunter sind von FSP?


----------



## FrozenPie (11. Mai 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Achso....
> Und alle darunter sind von FSP?



550-750 sind FSP und 850-1200 sind SeaSonic, ja


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Mai 2015)

Wer fertigt/fertigte eigentlich für Be Quiet alles? Oder gibt es da nur FSP, paar Sea Sonic und einige Hec?


----------



## FrozenPie (11. Mai 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wer fertigt/fertigte eigentlich für Be Quiet alles? Oder gibt es da nur FSP, paar Sea Sonic und einige Hec?



Ja, mir sind nur FSP (E10, P10 (550-750W), S7 und L8), HEC (L8-CM) und SeaSonic (P10 (850-1200W)) bekannt 
Früher gab's aber auch noch andere die für BQ gefertigt haben.


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wer fertigt/fertigte eigentlich für Be Quiet alles? Oder gibt es da nur FSP, paar Sea Sonic und einige Hec?



Die L8 bis 400 Watt sind von FSP, das ist die APN Plattform.
Alles darüber ist von HEC, egal ob KM oder nicht.
Das S7 wird komplett von FSP gefertigt. Bis 400 Watt ist das die APN Plattform, darüber die Raider Plattform.
Das E10 ist komplett von FSP und basiert auf der gleichen Plattform, die FSP auch für das Power Zone verwendet. Die Plattform baut FSP exklusiv für BeQuiet.
Das P10 bis 750 Watt basiert auf der Xilenser Plattform von FSP.
Alles darüber kommt von Seasonic, wobei das 850er Modell eine andere Plattform hat als die stärkeren Modelle.


----------



## poiu (12. Mai 2015)

übrigens gibt es für alle die die be quiet Dark Power Kabel nicht so toll finden gemoddete Kabel Kabel, ähnlich wie von Corsair bekannt

Products | CableMod

https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CableMod-Kabel-in-absoluter-Perfektion:_:1136.html

ich hab hier Schwarzgelb gibt aber noch

Schwarz
Blau
Grüß
Rot
Orange
Gelb 
Weiß 
und dann halt alle nochmal mit Schwarz kombiniert ja schwarz schwarz gibt es auch ^^


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2015)

Nicht schlecht, und auch gleich für das P11 geeignet.


----------



## poiu (12. Mai 2015)

Ja P11 tauglich, hatte ich dran null Probleme


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2015)

Du hast die Mod Kabel schon getestet?


----------



## poiu (12. Mai 2015)

ja passend zum Netzteil muss es doch die passenden Kabel geben


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2015)

Und wie es der Zufall will hab ich auch gleich das passende Review gefunden. 
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850W & 1200W - Artikel Hartware.net


----------



## poiu (12. Mai 2015)

was haltet ihr von denn BVB kabeln


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2015)

Gefällt mir jetzt nicht so.
Also rein von der Optik her.
Würde entweder rein schwarz nehmen oder eben schwarz/blau oder schwarz/rot, je nach Mainboardfarbe.


----------



## Tyler654 (12. Mai 2015)

Besonders für Nutzer von MGPU-Systemen ist die P11 Serie interessant, da man die Lüfterdrehzahlen ordentlich senken konnte. Auch die erhöhte (Gesamt-)Kapazität der Elkos und Feststoffkondensatoren ist hilfreich um die Peaks der Grafikkarten abzufangen.

Blöd finde ich nur das weiterhin lange Gehäuse (ich tippe drauf das die kleineren Versionen das selbe bekommen) und die wieder fehlende Ausziehhilfe bei den Molexsteckern, das sollte bei den Topnetzteilen nun wirklich nicht mehr sein. Auch Cablemod geizt an der Stelle.


----------



## FrozenPie (12. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie es der Zufall will hab ich auch gleich das passende Review gefunden.
> be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850W & 1200W - Artikel Hartware.net



Hui, sieht schick aus. Besonders der Zusatz mit den Kabelmods auch wenn ich sagen muss, dass Geelb-Schwarz so gar nicht meins ist 
Aber kein Wort zur Ripplefilterung, da musste ich mir selbst helfen. Sogar bei 110% Überlast geht keine Rail, außer der 5VSB (28 mV), über 20 mV, beeindruckend 
Quelle: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850W Review: Ripple Measurements


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (12. Mai 2015)

In 3-5 Jahren wird dann wohl dieses NT in den Rechner kommen. Wenn das P11 sogar besser ist als das P10, obwohl dass ja schon sehr gut ist.


----------



## poiu (12. Mai 2015)

Gelb / Schwarz hab ich genommen weil das auf denn Bildern etwas knallen soll 

beeindruckend ist die lüftersteuerung, be quiet gibt an 1400 beim  1200W und 1040 beim 850W um die zu messen musste ich de NT ordentlich einheizen 
wenn die NT untenverbaut werden kann man wohl keines hören, am krassendem war das 850W Modell 600upm bei Volllast


----------



## Icedaft (12. Mai 2015)

Wann kommen denn die kleineren Versionen des P11 raus? 550W wären für mich mehr als genug.


----------



## FrozenPie (12. Mai 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Wann kommen denn die kleineren Versionen des P11 raus? 550W wären für mich mehr als genug.



Sollen im August kommen, meines Wissens nach


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (12. Mai 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Wann kommen denn die kleineren Versionen des P11 raus? 550W wären für mich mehr als genug.



Ich meine gelesen zu haben sie sollen im Juli kommen.


----------



## Icedaft (12. Mai 2015)

Also verfügbar ab September.... ?!


----------



## poiu (12. Mai 2015)

wenn ich mich richtig eriner hieß es auf der CeBit mai/Juni die großen Juni/Juli die kleineren

Korrektur August


----------



## Pu244 (12. Mai 2015)

Interessant, es gibt offenbar viele Leute die für neue Kabel fast soviel ausgeben wie für das Netzteil. Danke für den Link zum Review.


----------



## Atent123 (12. Mai 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Also verfügbar ab September.... ?!



2016


----------



## poiu (12. Mai 2015)

wieso die großen P11 kannst du schon bestellen sidn in vielen shops gelistet wieso sollte das bei denn kleinen anders sein


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Interessant, es gibt offenbar viele Leute die für neue Kabel fast soviel ausgeben wie für das Netzteil. Danke für den Link zum Review.



Die Preise sind schon heftig. Aber das ist Standard. 
Oder guck die Verlängerungen an. Was musst du da ausgeben, wenn du jedes Kabel/Stecker am Netzteil verlängern willst?

Ich schau mal, ob ich mir das 850er P11 bestelle. 
Weg mit dem alten Mist.


----------



## FrozenPie (12. Mai 2015)

Die Artikelbilder zum P11 auf Mindfactory scheinen noch nicht ganz zu stimmen 
850 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2015)

Also doch eine andere Bauform als das P10.


----------



## keinnick (12. Mai 2015)

Für den 5,25"-Schacht. Das wäre doch mal was.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Mai 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Für den 5,25"-Schacht. Das wäre doch mal was.


Und was macht man mit dem gewonnenen Platz?


----------



## joneskey98 (12. Mai 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Und was macht man mit dem gewonnenen Platz?


Ein Dvd Laufwerk an den Netzteilplatz einbauen


----------



## poiu (12. Mai 2015)

und was ist euer ersteindruck vom P11

subjektiv :



gutes Netzteil
einige Verbesserungen gegenüber dem Vorgänger, aber eher Weiterentwicklung als Revolution
 der Preis ist happig
Lüfter ist mal wieder Top und einfach  600upm bei 850W last ist schlicht Krank

bin echt gespant aufdie kleinen dürften hier im Forum auch viel mehr interessieren und wenn schon bei denn großen der Lüfter kaum dreht wie sieht das erst bei denn kleinen aus 250upm durchgehend X-D


----------



## Pu244 (12. Mai 2015)

Irgenwelche Deppen machen bei uns im Studentenwohnheim regelmäßig Räucherstäbchen an, was regelmäßig dazu führt das ich einen Schreck bekomme weil ich instinktiv denke der PC fackelt ab. Die Nachteile einer Stromflat...



keinnick schrieb:


> Für den 5,25"-Schacht. Das wäre doch mal was.



Es gab mal, wie der 6 Polige PCI Stecker noch neu war, ein 110W Netzteil für den 5,25" Schacht das einem zusätzliche PCIe Stecker spendiert hat. Nachdem was bei den SFX Netzteilen erschienen ist sollte es doch heute möglich sein so ein 600W Netzteil zu bauen das einem 4 PCIe Stecker und/oder zwei 8 Pin Stecker bereitstellt. Wäre auf jedenfall interessant und eine Alternative für die Leute sie sich ein gigantisches Netzteil kaufen wollen weil sie fürchten später mal SLI/CF oder eine 250W CPU zu benötigen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Preise sind schon heftig. Aber das ist Standard.
> Oder guck die Verlängerungen an. Was musst du da ausgeben, wenn du jedes Kabel/Stecker am Netzteil verlängern willst?



Ich habe hier zwei je 1€ HDMI Kabel incl. Versand in der Hand, von daher ist das teuer. Wobei dieses Einzelsleeven schon irgendie besonders aussieht, allerings ist mir das Aussehen relativ egal, von mir aus braucht es noch nicht einmal das schwarze Geflecht.


----------



## Journeyman (13. Mai 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> und was ist euer ersteindruck vom P11


Vielen Dank für deine  Rezension 

- Nicht vollmodular (das haben sich viele da draußen gewünscht)
- Dadurch würde auch das Innere aufgeräumter und ordentlicher aussehen (siehe Kabelmanagement-Platine)
- Ummantelung am ATX-Strang nicht so toll (bei den Preisen darf mehr erwartet werden)
- Kunststoffteile am Gehäuse gefallen mir (noch immer) nicht so wirklich
- Wie üblich erst einmal die überdimensionierten Modelle auf dem Markt...

+ Im Übrigen scheinen sehr gute Geräte zu sein 



poiu schrieb:


> bin echt gespant aufdie kleinen dürften hier im Forum auch viel mehr interessieren und wenn schon bei denn großen der Lüfter kaum dreht wie sieht das erst bei denn kleinen aus 250upm durchgehend X-D



Hoffentlich wird diesmal das "kleinste" 550W-Modell in unteren Lastbereichen deutlich effizienter agieren. Die Geräuschkulisse war ja bereits bei dem P10 550W so ziemlich konkurrenzlos.


----------



## Philipus II (13. Mai 2015)

Im unteren Lastbereich ist LLC-Resonanzwandlung nicht immer die beste Wahl. Eventuell werden die kleinen auch active clamp mit DC-DC. Hab noch keine Bilder gesehen.


----------



## poiu (13. Mai 2015)

na dann warten wir ab und lassen wir uns überraschen


----------



## poiu (13. Mai 2015)

das nächste P11 Review

Die verwendete Chroma ist vom feinsten  kenne ich persönlich

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt - Highend Modular Netzteil im Test

cooler bild bei TweakPC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RobiKenobi (13. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte zufällig echt noch die drei 850 er P9 / P10 / P11 im "Lager" liegen 

Eigentlich sollte ich die mal anschließen und auch eben durchmessen.

Was mich total erstaunt ist das "gejammer" über Teilmodular. Gibt nix besseres als das schöne direkt angebrachte Kabel mit der Flex Befestigung.  Was deutlich mehr nervt sind die Doppel-PCI-Kabel. Die müssen echt weg und Einzelkabel werden. Die machen so Null Sinn.

Was mich wirklich vom Hocker haut ist auch echt die Laustärke. Das einfach Bombe....

Wenn das doch etwas einfacher zu messen wäre. Aber bei dem Pegel von etwa 20 dB .... kompliziert und teuer.
Aber ich versuch da mal was zu basteln, was ich dann neben die Chroma stell


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2015)

RobiKenobi schrieb:


> Was mich total erstaunt ist das "gejammer" über Teilmodular. Gibt nix besseres als das schöne direkt angebrachte Kabel mit der Flex Befestigung.  Was deutlich mehr nervt sind die Doppel-PCI-Kabel. Die müssen echt weg und Einzelkabel werden. Die machen so Null Sinn.



Ja. Ein riesen Kritikpunkt auch von mir.
Die P10 haben das auch und besonders beim 550er P10 nervt das, wenn man eine starke GPU einbaut und deswegen beide Stränge nimmt. Zwei Kabelstränge hängen dann lose in der Ecke und müssen irgendwo untergebracht werden. Soviel zum Kabelmanagement.


----------



## Philipus II (13. Mai 2015)

Und nach dem Hardwareluxx hat jetzt auch TweakPC als zweites deutschsprachiges Medium eine eigene Chroma-Teststation. Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Robert! Ich finde es super, dass du da so viel EInsatz für eine "Randthematik" zeigst und auf professionelles Equipment setzt.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. Ein riesen Kritikpunkt auch von mir.
> Die P10 haben das auch und besonders beim 550er P10 nervt das, wenn man eine starke GPU einbaut und deswegen beide Stränge nimmt. Zwei Kabelstränge hängen dann lose in der Ecke und müssen irgendwo untergebracht werden. Soviel zum Kabelmanagement.



Ich habe da mal einen Thread eröffnet.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...-fuer-pcie-am-dark-power-p11.html#post7390899



Philipus II schrieb:


> Und nach dem Hardwareluxx hat jetzt auch TweakPC als zweites deutschsprachiges Medium eine eigene Chroma-Teststation. Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Robert! Ich finde es super, dass du da so viel EInsatz für eine "Randthematik" zeigst und auf professionelles Equipment setzt.



Finde ich sehr klasse.


----------



## RobiKenobi (14. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. Ein riesen Kritikpunkt auch von mir.
> Die P10 haben das auch und besonders beim 550er P10 nervt das, wenn man eine starke GPU einbaut und deswegen beide Stränge nimmt. Zwei Kabelstränge hängen dann lose in der Ecke und müssen irgendwo untergebracht werden. Soviel zum Kabelmanagement.



Exakt und selbst im Handbuch vom 850er steht bei Einsatz von Dual-GPU Karten soll man PCIe 1 und 3 nehmen und hängt dann also mit 4 Kabeln rum..... Absolut nervend!
Das muss denen doch aufgefallen sein.... 

@Philipus 
Danke Danke  
Hat ja auch lange genug gedauert der ganze Kram. Wenn ich überlege das die Idee CeBIT 2014 geboren wurde  etwas mehr als ein Jahr ... 

Ich werde die Tests jetzt dann auch noch deutlich umbauen. So ganz ist alles noch nicht eingespielt. Zum Beispiel die Inrush Messung, da muss ich echt noch mal schauen.
Je nachdem wie ich messe. AC-Source, Powermeter, Scope sind die Werte immer unterschiedlich.  Auch an welchem Punkt im Messaufbau man den Strom einschaltet ändert massiv das Resultat.


----------



## _chiller_ (14. Mai 2015)

Als kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag für die Effizienzmessungen: Anstatt geschätzt 20 Messungen von 5% Last bis 100% Last zu machen, würde ich es bei den üblichen 10/20/50/100% belassen und auf feste Lasten setzen. So lassen sich auch Netzteile aus verschiedenen Leistungsklassen vergleichen. Ist teilweise recht interessant wie gut/schlecht einige Modelle im Vergleich abschneiden


----------



## poiu (14. Mai 2015)

Das mit dem Fangrill ist mir auch aufgefallen, dachte aber das es an meinem sample lag, der wirklich etwas klapperig theshold berichte mal ab die Verkaufsversionen auch so einen Klapperigen ud nweichen Fangill haben.

@RobiKenobi

war ja auch eine schwere und langwierige Geburt aber jetzt läuft ja langsam 


@_chiller_

ich finde beides wichtig und wenn man eigenes Equipment hat dann ist das mit den Abstufungen kein Problem weil zeit dann nicht mehr so das Problem ist


----------



## Philipus II (14. Mai 2015)

Vor allem mit Automatisierung sind zusätzliche Messungen kaum ein Problem, da man sie nur programmieren muss und anschließend Mittag eswsen gehen kann, während die Teststation ne Stunde lang rödelt. Auffälligkeiten werden praktischerwesie ins Testprotokoll übernommen. Wenn man eigenes Equipment hat sind umfangreiche Tests daher nicht unbedingt problematisch, man muss sie nur einmal erstellen.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2015)

Und ein Video zum Dark Power P11.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X0DONYOex3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## poiu (14. Mai 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Vor allem mit Automatisierung sind zusätzliche Messungen kaum ein Problem, da man sie nur programmieren muss und anschließend Mittag eswsen gehen kann, während die Teststation ne Stunde lang rödelt. Auffälligkeiten werden praktischerwesie ins Testprotokoll übernommen. Wenn man eigenes Equipment hat sind umfangreiche Tests daher nicht unbedingt problematisch, man muss sie nur einmal erstellen.



ich weiß  die sunmoon ist zwar deutlich ungenauer aber wenn die mal läuft rotzt man da so schnell NT  drüber  
nachteil die kann nicht alles HoldUp ist imemr irgendwie Murcks, deshalb kick ich das immer raus

Aber die Software an der Chroma ist ja auch viel besser als von dem Sonnenschein


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> Aber die Software an der Chroma ist ja auch viel besser als von dem Sonnenschein



Wenn du mich sponserst, kaufe ich mir eine Chroma.


----------



## Philipus II (14. Mai 2015)

Da bist du nicht der einzige. Ich würde mir wohl sofort ne größere Wohnung suchen wenn ich die Chance auf eigenes Equipment hätte. Aber da das bekanntlich sehr teuer ist, reise ich lieber wieder nach Glinde


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2015)

Dann quartiere dich doch in Glinde ein.


----------



## Philipus II (14. Mai 2015)

Ich bin hauptberuflich derzeit an Berlin gebunden. Irgendwie muss man ja seine Brötchen verdienen, daher bin ich nach dem Studium in Regensburg nach Berlin gezogen. Und ich bin ich derzeit in Berlin sehr zufrieden, ein Umzug steht daher erstmal nicht auf dem programm. Das Testen und Schreiben für PCGH macht Spaß, daher führe ich das weiter. Und von Berlin aus liegt Glinde eh schon deutlich näher.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2015)

Das stimmt, und die Autobahn nach Hamburg ist ja gut in Schuss, da dauert die Fahrt von Berlin nach Hamburg auch nicht so lange.


----------



## RobiKenobi (14. Mai 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Als kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag für die Effizienzmessungen: Anstatt geschätzt 20 Messungen von 5% Last bis 100% Last zu machen, würde ich es bei den üblichen 10/20/50/100% belassen und auf feste Lasten setzen. So lassen sich auch Netzteile aus verschiedenen Leistungsklassen vergleichen. Ist teilweise recht interessant wie gut/schlecht einige Modelle im Vergleich abschneiden



Ich hab das früher auch gemacht, dann wars mir zu viel Arbeit und ich hab es wieder gestrichen. 
Ich werde es demnächst wieder machen, aber dazu will ich erst mal 3-4 verschiedene PCs vermessen und dann die Lasten genau so einstellen wie sie am PC anliegen.

Man muss sich halt auch irgendwie einschränken und irgendwo mal "Schluss" machen. Sonst sitzt man an einem Netzteil 3 Tage und hat 10000 Diagramme. Und von den "normalen" Lesern versteht das kein Mensch mehr.

Ich muss auch mal schauen wie mein anderes Projekt weiter geht. Ich hab die Chroma ja nicht nur für die Tests aufgebaut, das wäre ein wenig verrückt  bei den Kosten.


----------



## poiu (14. Mai 2015)

Wenn man das ganze automatisiert dann kannst die leute mit diagrammen zuschütten X-D


----------



## Icedaft (15. Mai 2015)

Lasst mal, macht Euch nicht da zu viel Arbeit.

Was interessiert denn den Basis-Enduser?

-Ist das Teil auf dem letzten Stand der Technik? Sprich: Sind alle wichtigen Sicherungsmechanismen verbaut und funktionieren diese wie sie sollen?
-Hat das Teil ausreichend Saft um meine Komponenten zu betreiben? Sind Leistungsreserven vorhanden?
-Ist das Teil leise?
-Sind ausreichend Anschlüsse vorhanden um ein Standardsystem zu betreiben?
-Ist die verbaute Technik haltbar genug, damit man nicht nach kurzer Zeit mit defektem Netzteil wieder zum Händler rennen kann?


Alles darüber hinaus ist wohl mehr etwas für Technik-Fetischisten


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2015)

Du hast den Support vergessen, der ist nicht unwichtig.


----------



## Icedaft (15. Mai 2015)

Wenn die Ingenieure, Einkauf und die Produktion  einen guten Job gemacht haben, benötige ich den hoffentlich nicht, aber Du hast recht, guter Support ist natürlich nicht zu verachten.


----------



## FrozenPie (15. Mai 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Wenn die Ingenieure, Einkauf und die Produktion  einen guten Job gemacht haben, benötige ich den hoffentlich nicht, aber Du hast recht, guter Support ist natürlich nicht zu verachten.



Der wäre vor allem bei Netzteilen wie dem Antec HCP wichtig, bei deren Lüfter-Qualitätsstreuung und den miesen Kabeln


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Mai 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Der wäre vor allem bei Netzteilen wie dem Antec HCP wichtig, bei deren Lüfter-Qualitätsstreuung und den miesen Kabeln


Ach, wieso bei so einem günstigen Netzteil kann man doch drüber hinwegsehen [emoji14]


----------



## FrozenPie (15. Mai 2015)

Naja wenn ich knapp 200€ für ein Netzteil ausgebe dann möchte ich nicht, dass der Lüfter die Qualitätstreuung einer abgesägten Schrotflinte hat oder die Kabel einfach mal als Sendestation funktionieren und schon beim angucken aus ihren Kabelschuhen rutschen


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (15. Mai 2015)

Thermaltake Hamburg 530W und R9 290X, bräuchte hier mal etwas Überzeugungsarbeit: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/389444-neue-cpu-fuer-neue-graka-r9-290x.html


----------



## Philipus II (15. Mai 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Wenn die Ingenieure, Einkauf und die Produktion  einen guten Job gemacht haben, benötige ich den hoffentlich nicht


Jein. Eine gewisse Ausfallrate ist nicht mit vertretbarem Aufwand zu unterbieten. Hin und wieder geht einfach etwas schief und wenn die Verpackung aus dem Regal aus zwei Meter Höhe auf den Boden knallt. Man kann nicht gegen alles vorsorgen, selbst wenn man jedes Netzteil gründlich im Werk testet. Die wirtschaftlich optimale Ausfallrate liegt aber weit unter einem Prozent. Einige Marken erreichen diese auch in der Praxis, bei anderen liegt die Rückläuferquote deutlich höher.


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (20. Mai 2015)

Finde es lustig wie schon über 8000 Chinaböller verkauft wurden: 500 Watt Inter-Tech SL500 Non-Modular 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## TobiMoesi (20. Mai 2015)

mit welchen argumenten kann ich einem (nicht nt experte) freund am besten das rm 750 ausreden (980er sli)?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (20. Mai 2015)

TobiMoesi schrieb:


> mit welchen argumenten kann ich einem (nicht nt experte) freund am besten das rm 750 ausreden (980er sli)?



Indem er hier ein Thread aufmacht und alle Netzteilgurus hier per pn um ne Stellungnahme/Beratung bittet


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Mai 2015)

TobiMoesi schrieb:


> mit welchen argumenten kann ich einem (nicht nt experte) freund am besten das rm 750 ausreden (980er sli)?



Mit nicht funktionierenden Schutzschaltungen und ihm empfehlen hier im Netzteilbereich einen Thread aufzumachen 

Edit: Menno ich sollte nebenbei nicht The Witcher spielen


----------



## TobiMoesi (20. Mai 2015)

single rail in diesem watt bereich ist ja eig auch nicht mehr vertretbar
lt. berichten soll die sekundär seite ja auch nicht das wahre sein (beschäftige mich erst seit kurzem näher mit nts)
ok, ich werds versuchen


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Mai 2015)

TobiMoesi schrieb:


> single rail in diesem watt bereich ist ja eig auch nicht mehr vertretbar
> lt. berichten soll die sekundär seite ja auch nicht das wahre sein (beschäftige mich erst seit kurzem näher mit nts)
> ok, ich werds versuchen



Da hast du das aufgezählt was ich weggelassen hab, da damit ein Anfänger kaum was anfangen kann 
Ja d die Caps auf der Sekundärseite sind typisch RM zum wegschmeißen und Singlerail ist für mGPU sowieso nicht so toll, meines Erachtens nach


----------



## TobiMoesi (20. Mai 2015)

jo dann werd ich versuchen es ihm bestmöglich zu erklären, dass nur weil corsair bekannt ist, es nicht zwingend ein gutes nt ist


----------



## Atent123 (20. Mai 2015)

Du kannst ihm auch erklären das das Ding gar nicht von Corsair kommt sondern die nur ihren Sticker drauf kleben.


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Mai 2015)

Delete


----------



## Hibble (20. Mai 2015)

TobiMoesi schrieb:


> mit welchen argumenten kann ich einem (nicht nt experte) freund am besten das rm 750 ausreden (980er sli)?



Man muss aber unterscheiden um welches Modell es sich handelt. Derzeit dürften nur noch die neuen Modelle mit der Plattform der HXi-Serie verkauft werden, sodass das RM750 für den Preis eigentlich ziemlich viel bietet: Corsair RM850 850W - CWT Edition Review

Einziger Unterschied zur HXi-Serie ist noch der Gleitlager-Lüfter, Single-Rail und die "fehlende" Link-Schnittstelle.


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2015)

TobiMoesi schrieb:


> mit welchen argumenten kann ich einem (nicht nt experte) freund am besten das rm 750 ausreden (980er sli)?



Einfach sagen, dass die Haltbarkeit der Kondensatoren bei 30° angegeben ist, aber aufgrund des Semi Passiv Modus die Kondensatoren deutlich schneller die Grätsche machen werden.
Dazu kommt, dass die 12 Volt Leitung nicht überwacht wird und der Lüfter sehr billig ist. Der wird wahrscheinlich noch vor den miesen, ungekühlten Caps die Grätsche machen.



Hibble schrieb:


> Man muss aber unterscheiden um welches Modell es sich handelt. Derzeit dürften nur noch die neuen Modelle mit der Plattform der HXi-Serie verkauft werden, sodass das RM750 für den Preis eigentlich ziemlich viel bietet: Corsair RM850 850W - CWT Edition Review



Jonny Guru ist Supported by Corsair. Die werden also niemals was schlechtes über Corsair schreiben.
Daher kannst du das Review vergessen, ist nichtssagend.


----------



## Hibble (20. Mai 2015)

Ist mir egal was du von der Review-Seite hältst, aber du hättest dir zumindest mal die "Internals" anschauen können und dann feststellen können, dass nicht mehr Elkos von Elite drin sind. 

So kann ich deinen Beitrag nur als Trolling wahrnehmen. Aber ist ja auch nichts neues, wenn es hier um Corsair geht


----------



## TobiMoesi (20. Mai 2015)

Ja doch, mit dieser Menge an Argumenten werd ich ihn umstimmen können 
Danke euch allen


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2015)

Hibble schrieb:


> Ist mir egal was du von der Review-Seite hältst, aber du hättest dir zumindest mal die "Internals" anschauen können und dann feststellen können, dass nicht mehr Elkos von Elite drin sind.
> 
> So kann ich deinen Beitrag nur als Trolling wahrnehmen. Aber ist ja auch nichts neues, wenn es hier um Corsair geht



Ich kenne das Netzteil.
Ich habe das vor ein paar Monaten an einer SunMoon getestet und dabei ist es abgeraucht.
Ich hab reingeguckt, wieso es abgeraucht ist und festgestellt, dass die Sekundärseite zu heiß geworden ist, weil eben der Semi Passiv Modus für den Arsch ist.
Also spar dir das mit dem "Trollen". Ich weiß genau, wovon ich rede.


----------



## Hibble (20. Mai 2015)

Pics or it didn't happen..


----------



## Philipus II (20. Mai 2015)

Das aktuelle RM hat keinen mir bekannten Konstruktionsfehler.


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2015)

Wer redet von Konstruktionsfehler?
Mir ist es abgeraucht, als Fehlerquelle hat sich ein defekter Kondensator entpuppt.
Wieso der kaputt gegangen ist, weiß ich nicht, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass der zulange ohne Kühlung war, eben weil der Lüfter nicht lief.


----------



## Philipus II (20. Mai 2015)

Rechnerisch macht das den RM auf absehbare Zeit nichts. Ich habe Einsicht in die Unterlagen samt der Lebensdauerberechnung aller Kondensatoren und in alle Parameter für diese Berechnung. Zumindest statistisch ist deine Ursache daher falsch, aber bekanntlich sagt das nichts über den konkreten Fall aus. Einzelne Ausfälle können nämlich unabhängig davon passieren, klar. Das hat aber mit dem Design des RM dann nicht direkt was zu tun.


----------



## Gobbel (20. Mai 2015)

Hibble schrieb:


> Ist mir egal was du von der Review-Seite hältst...



Komisch, für mich ist das mittlerweile bei vielen Review-Seiten das relevanteste, die Leute zu googlen, die dahinter stecken und zu sehen welche "Agenda" die Seite hat.

Ist doch zum Beispiel äußerst interessant, dass ein Mitarbeiter von Corsair diese Netzteil-Review Seite betreibt.....
Wer da noch glaubt das man auf der Seite wirklich "unabhängige" Infos findet...


----------



## Hibble (20. Mai 2015)

Ich weiß ja nicht inwiefern du dich mit den Wertungen dort auseinandergesetzt hast, aber ich sehe das anders. Dort im Forum sind sehr viele kompetente Leute, wenn es um Netzteile geht. Und die haben nur selten etwas an der Wertung auszusetzen..

Wenn dort alles von Corsair geschmiert sein soll, wie kann es dann sein, dass z.B. ein schwerwiegender Fehler angesprochen wird: Corsair RM650 650W Review
oder vom CX750M "abgeraten" wird: Corsair CX750M 750W Review


----------



## Philipus II (20. Mai 2015)

Gobbel schrieb:


> Ist doch zum Beispiel äußerst interessant, dass ein Mitarbeiter von Corsair diese Netzteil-Review Seite betreibt.....


Sachlich falsch. Jon "JonnyGURU" Gerow betreibt die Seite JonnyGuru.com derzeit nicht. Seit seiner Tätigkeit für Corsair, die er übrigens auch offen im Forum angekündigt hat, schreibt Jon auch keine Reviews mehr. Ich vertraue den Testberichten dort bezüglich der Messwerte voll und ganz. Allerdings sind die Testkriterien nicht identisch mit meinen persönlichen Prioritäten. Die Vorstellung, dass JonnyGuru.com ein Sprachrohr für Corsair-PR wäre trifft nicht zu.

Das Forum dort ist deswegen interessant, weil unheimlich viele Netzteil-Hersteller und Reviewer dort aktiv sind. Daher gibt es dort sehr oft exklusive Informationen für die Netzteil-Enthusiasten.


----------



## Gobbel (20. Mai 2015)

Hibble schrieb:


> Ic
> Wenn dort alles von Corsair geschmiert sein soll, wie kann es dann sein, dass z.B. ein schwerwiegender Fehler angesprochen wird: Corsair RM650 650W Review
> oder vom CX750M "abgeraten" wird: Corsair CX750M 750W Review



Du bist schon des Englischen mächtig oder ?  Aus dem Fazit:



> it's aimed at the budget crowd. For those folks, it's a perfectly  decent unit and better quality than most of the units it competes  against
> 
> [.......]
> 
> I honestly think you're better off as a consumer if you skip this one  and go up another ten bucks to the CS series. Those units actually have a  chance against that Thermaltake, are similarly marketed and rated, and  they're not too much more cash. I've actually got a CS850M here for load  testing... give me three weeks or so, and we'll see how that one comes  out. I liked my CS550M enough to keep using it, so I'm hoping for more  of the same with some extra power.



Wenn das nicht ein typisches Beispiel für eine Agenda ist! 

Erst ein so "lala" Produkt nehmen und ein wenig dran rummeckern, um dann direkt dem depperten Leser etwas vom gleichen Hersteller  zu empfehlen.

Natürlich schmiert so eine Seite nicht immer alles, das trauen sich nur die voll dreisten.
Aber man lenkt das Ganze schön in eine seichte gewünschte Richtung.



> kompetente Leute, wenn es um Netzteile geht. Und die haben nur selten etwas an der Wertung auszusetzen..



Normal, kompetente Leute bilden sich in der Regel ihre eigene Meinung, die interessiert die Wertung gar nicht.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (21. Mai 2015)

Gobbel schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht ein typisches Beispiel für eine Agenda ist!
> 
> Erst ein so "lala" Produkt nehmen und ein wenig dran rummeckern, um dann direkt dem depperten Leser etwas vom gleichen Hersteller  zu empfehlen.
> 
> ...



Wenn hier jemand mit nem Powerzone, nem Pure Power L8 oder nem System Power 7 von BeQuiet ankommt wird ihm ja mit dem Straight Power E10 ja auch was von der selben Marke empfohlen. Was ist den daran falsch?

Hätte er jetzt speziell, weil die CX Serie mit zu geringen budget gebaut wird und deswegen schlecht performt, sagen sollten kauft euch bloß nix von Corsair? Ihm persönlich gefällt offenbar sein CS550, darf er es deswegen nicht weiter empfehlen weil es von Corsair ist, zumal er ja ebenfalls eins von Thermaltake empfielt? Oder hätte er jetzt ein dutzend weitere Netzteile aufzählen sollen die alle besser sin?


----------



## poiu (21. Mai 2015)

Na ja Gobbel geht wohl eher um die ablenk-taktik, anstatt zu sagen das ist nicht gut, oder das und das ist negativ, schweift er ab und sagt das "andere "ist gut.

 dann soll er ei nTest zum anderen NT schreiben X-D

 Es ist ein unterschied ob wir hier im Forum so was schreiben oder ein Redakteur in einem Einzeltest, da muss man differieren


----------



## Atent123 (21. Mai 2015)

SimplyAlegend schrieb:


> Wenn hier jemand mit nem Powerzone, nem Pure Power L8 oder nem System Power 7 von BeQuiet ankommt wird ihm ja mit dem Straight Power E10 ja auch was von der selben Marke empfohlen. Was ist den daran falsch?
> 
> Hätte er jetzt speziell, weil die CX Serie mit zu geringen budget gebaut wird und deswegen schlecht performt, sagen sollten kauft euch bloß nix von Corsair? Ihm persönlich gefällt offenbar sein CS550, darf er es deswegen nicht weiter empfehlen weil es von Corsair ist, zumal er ja ebenfalls eins von Thermaltake empfielt? Oder hätte er jetzt ein dutzend weitere Netzteile aufzählen sollen die alle besser sin?



Das Problem ist ja das es nicht Corsair sondetn CWT ist.
Und der Sirtek schrott von Thermaltake ist wirklich unterirdisch.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (21. Mai 2015)

Naja ich würde das ja nicht Ablenktaktik nennen. Wenn man sich die Werte ansieht ist das CX ja nicht komplett durchgefallen oder abgeraucht, es ist einfach nur ein ganz okay performendes Netzteil das keinerlei Nutzen hat. Niemand braucht 750W hat aber dann nur so ein kleines budget für etwas aus der CX Serie. 
Die Punktesakala die letzten Endes rauskommt ist natürlich subjektiv, wie es mit Punkteskalen immer ist. Viele würden wegen dem 30 °C Rating viel mehr Punkte abziehen. Trotzdem finde ich werden die Kritikpunkte schon deutlich angesprochen, was zu welchem Abzug geführt hat etc.. Die Emfpehlung von Alternativen finde ich jetzt nicht Ablenkung.
Aber 7.1 Punkte ist bei jonnyguru schon sehr wenig, quasi alles unter 8 sind ja nurnoch bestenfalls Durchschnittliche Netzteile.

Und ist das Thermaltake nicht von Enhance? Die Messwerte sind ja ziemlich gut, nicht nur bei jonnyguru, ich sehe da nicht wie es eine totaler Mist sein soll. Letzten Endes stellt sich aber auch hier wieder die Frage warum man 750W braucht und sich nicht was besseres holen kann.

Aber gut, ich bin da vielleicht parteiisch, seitdem ich mir das HX850i geholt habe stimme ich mit dieser standardabstufung bestimmer Hersteller nichtmehr ganz zu. Bei CWT ist es nicht das Problem das sie nicht sehr gut bauen könnten wenn die Anforderungen/Budget passen, sondern ehr die Tatsache das sie offenbar keine Mindeststandards haben.


----------



## poiu (21. Mai 2015)

> Niemand braucht 750W hat aber dann nur so ein kleines budget für etwas aus der CX Serie.



Corsair US Firma und in den USA reichen 750W grade mal für ein i3 mit iGPU


----------



## SimplyAlegend (21. Mai 2015)

Natürlich, die Netzteile werden gekauft, sonst würde Corsair sie ja nicht herstellen. Ich bin viel auf reddit unterwegs, da geht der Trend aber mittlerweile auch ehr in Richtung bessere Qualität. Zwar holt sich immernoch fast jeder lieber das EVGA g2 850W als irgend ein gutes 500 bis 550W Netzteil, aber die CX Serie in der Größe will kaum wer.


----------



## poiu (21. Mai 2015)

na dann wenigstens etwas Besserung in dem Forum  aber wenn ich mir die beliebtesten Netzteile bei AMAZON USA ansehe^^


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Rechnerisch macht das den RM auf absehbare Zeit nichts. Ich habe Einsicht in die Unterlagen samt der Lebensdauerberechnung aller Kondensatoren und in alle Parameter für diese Berechnung. Zumindest statistisch ist deine Ursache daher falsch, aber bekanntlich sagt das nichts über den konkreten Fall aus. Einzelne Ausfälle können nämlich unabhängig davon passieren, klar. Das hat aber mit dem Design des RM dann nicht direkt was zu tun.



Nun ja. Es muss aber einen Grund geben, wieso das Netzteil abgeraucht ist.
Mir ist jedenfalls aufgefallen, dass der Lüfter praktisch kaum gedreht hat. Also angelaufen, ausgegangen, angelaufen, ausgegangen, im Sekundentakt. Und wenn mir da jetzt einer erzählen will, dass die Kondensatoren dabei immer kühl geblieben sind, hat eine andere Auffassung von Netzteil Kühlung als ich.
Ob das jetzt ein Einzelfall war oder nicht, kann ich logischer Weise nicht beurteilen, weil ich nur das eine Gerät hatte.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (21. Mai 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> na dann wenigstens etwas Besserung in dem Forum  aber wenn ich mir die beliebtesten Netzteile bei AMAZON USA ansehe^^



Die deutschen Bestseller sind aber auch nicht gerade das Gelbe vom Ei, neben Pure Power L8 quasi nurnoch Sharkoon (geht ja grad noch), billige 20 Euro LC Power, Techsolo, Intertech und sonstige Chinaböller.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Mai 2015)

Ich habe auf Amazon D as  Ding gefunden : Ich möchte Ihnen diesen Artikel bei Amazon.de empfehlen - XFX P1-650G-TS3X 650W 80+ Gold Certified Wired Single Rail https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00I64OYM2/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_2AGxvb0HXRHMB
Das ist bestimmt was ganz mieses, wo Prüfer bestochen wurden, da Gold draufzukleben oder ein Geheimtipp mit toller Technik?


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2015)

Das ist ein Seasonic S12G.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ein Seasonic S12G.


Auf Gold geprügelt? Also Gruppenreguliert? Und mit megalautem Lüfter?


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2015)

Kannst du nachlesen.
XFX TS650 650W Non-Modular Power Supply Review - eTeknix


----------



## Atent123 (21. Mai 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich habe auf Amazon D as  Ding gefunden : Ich möchte Ihnen diesen Artikel bei Amazon.de empfehlen - XFX P1-650G-TS3X 650W 80+ Gold Certified Wired Single Rail https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00I64OYM2/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_2AGxvb0HXRHMB
> Das ist bestimmt was ganz mieses, wo Prüfer bestochen wurden, da Gold draufzukleben oder ein Geheimtipp mit toller Technik?



Dafür gibts doch das Fijitsu Delta.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Mai 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Dafür gibts doch das Fijitsu Delta.


Ja klar aber das interessierte mich gerade ob XFX auch halbwegs brauchbares im NT Programm hat. Ein Kumpel hat nämlich ein XFX NT... 
Solang die XFX Netzteile nicht so laut sind wie die Grafikkarten und so kühl wie die Spawas der Hd7000 Serie....


----------



## Philipus II (21. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nun ja. Es muss aber einen Grund geben, wieso das Netzteil abgeraucht ist.
> Mir ist jedenfalls aufgefallen, dass der Lüfter praktisch kaum gedreht hat. Also angelaufen, ausgegangen, angelaufen, ausgegangen, im Sekundentakt. Und wenn mir da jetzt einer erzählen will, dass die Kondensatoren dabei immer kühl geblieben sind, hat eine andere Auffassung von Netzteil Kühlung als ich.
> Ob das jetzt ein Einzelfall war oder nicht, kann ich logischer Weise nicht beurteilen, weil ich nur das eine Gerät hatte.


Wie gesagt, ich habe eine Temperaturmessung für das worst case Szenario maximale Last bei Lüfter dauerhaft aus sowie die dazugehörige Lebensdauerberechnung für jeden einzelnen Kondensator.


----------



## gorgeous188 (21. Mai 2015)

So... jetzt habe ich mal das LC9550 bestellt, und spaßeshalber statt dem E10/500 in meinen Rechner eingebaut. Da mein Rechner ja sonst stumm ist, kann ich aus 2m Entfernung den Netzteillüfter noch hören, ist ein deutliches Rauschen. Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Spannungen im Idle erstaunlich hoch sind: 12,480V 5,120V und 3,424V sind zwar noch in der Spezifikation,  aber viel Luft ist da nicht mehr. Leider habe ich versäumt, Selbiges mal beim E10 zu überprüfen, ich bin mir aber recht sicher, dass mir derart hohe Spannungen aufgefallen wären.


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2015)

Du kannst den Lüfter des Netzteils aus 2m aus dem geschlossenen Case noch hören?


----------



## maCque (21. Mai 2015)

12,48 usw.? Das sind sogar für LC Netzteile harte Werte...


----------



## FrozenPie (21. Mai 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> So... jetzt habe ich mal das LC9550 bestellt, und spaßeshalber statt dem E10/500 in meinen Rechner eingebaut. Da mein Rechner ja sonst stumm ist, kann ich aus 2m Entfernung den Netzteillüfter noch hören, ist ein deutliches Rauschen. Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Spannungen im Idle erstaunlich hoch sind: 12,480V 5,120V und 3,424V sind zwar noch in der Spezifikation,  aber viel Luft ist da nicht mehr. Leider habe ich versäumt, Selbiges mal beim E10 zu überprüfen, ich bin mir aber recht sicher, dass mir derart hohe Spannungen aufgefallen wären.



Mit was ausgelesen? Multimeter oder Software? Die Werte von letzterem kannst du vergessen


----------



## gorgeous188 (21. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst den Lüfter des Netzteils aus 2m aus dem geschlossenen Case noch hören?


Ja kann ich, nachdem hier sonst nichts ist, was Krach macht. Ich habe sogar extra noch die zwei SilentWings angehalten, um ganz sicher zu gehen.



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Mit was ausgelesen? Multimeter oder Software? Die Werte von letzterem kannst du vergessen


Software sagt 12,480V und 5,120V, mein Multimeter spricht von 12,41V und 5,17V am Molex-Stecker.


----------



## FrozenPie (21. Mai 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Software sagt 12,480V und 5,120V, mein Multimeter spricht von 12,41V und 5,17V am Molex-Stecker.



Hui, 12.4V sind echt etwas "erhöht" aber noch innerhalb der Norm. Unter Belastung sollte sich das eher in Richtung 12V verlagern


----------



## gorgeous188 (21. Mai 2015)

Unter Last spricht die Software 12,384V und mein Multimeter ebenfalls 12,38V


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (21. Mai 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Auf Gold geprügelt? Also Gruppenreguliert? Und mit megalautem Lüfter?



Nix geprügelt ^^

Das S12G iss doch nicht Gruppe 
Die G-Serie von SeaSonic ist die S12G-Serie nur mit Teilmodularen Kabelmanagement.
Das ist Top Technik ... DualRail (leider so hoch abgesichert, dass es sich wie ein SingleRail verhällt) und DC-DC .. Guckst du hier

Ja, die Lüftersterung ist SeaSonic typisch sehr agressiv ab 50% Last. Aber die Lüfter selber sind so viel ich weis doppelt Kugelgelagert und damit sehr sehr langlebig.
ADDA schätze ich auch mal als recht brauchbar ein ...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. Mai 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Nix geprügelt ^^
> 
> Das S12G iss doch nicht Gruppe
> Die G-Serie von SeaSonic ist die S12G-Serie nur mit Teilmodularen Kabelmanagement.
> ...



Ups... 
Aufgrund des Preises dachte ich eher an das S12II ( Bronze glaub). Das wäre dann ein Fall für ein lautes (ATX  konformes)  Ersatznt


----------



## poiu (22. Mai 2015)

hab ich hier so ein XFX in Gold^^ ist ganz gut, nur halt nicht so leise  aber für den Preis muss man halt Kompromisse eingehen.

wie sagte stefan letztens " verkakct auf den letzten Metern beim Lüfter"


----------



## poiu (22. Mai 2015)

es gibt neue Netzteile von FSP 

FSP Hydro G, 80+ gold, FDB Lüfter sieht bissl aus wie be quiet


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2015)

Genau. Hab auch rein zufällig einen passenden Artikel gefunden. 
FSP Hydro G: Kühle Netzteile - News Hartware.net


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (23. Mai 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> Lasst das mal bitte unkommentiert stehen



zu spät, Stefan Payne hat zugeschlagen


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2015)

Extra dafür registriert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Extra dafür registriert.



Jop, kann solch einen Müll ja nicht wirklich stehen lassen.

Genau wie das
Replacing caps on a PSU - Case Modding and Other Mods - Linus Tech Tips


----------



## Atent123 (23. Mai 2015)

Von welchem Müll Artikel redest du ?
Du solltest in dem Kommentar im Linus Forum vielleicht noch schreiben das man nicht nach Preis oder Marke gehen sollte sonst holen die sich noch Bratmaxe (Platinmax.)


----------



## maCque (23. Mai 2015)

Mal ne ganz doofe Frage: Wie entsorge ich mein altes NT? Ganz normal Wertstoffhof?


----------



## Multithread (23. Mai 2015)

maCque schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz doofe Frage: Wie entsorge ich mein altes NT? Ganz normal Wertstoffhof?


Joah, aber empfehlensweert ist das abschneiden des ATX Kabels (bei nicht violl modularen), damit es nicht irgendein doofer mitnimmt


----------



## poiu (23. Mai 2015)

ja Wetstoffhof, abhängig von einer Gemeinde ist das entweder Kostenlos oder kostenpflichtig


----------



## maCque (23. Mai 2015)

Du meinst das keiner das Kabel wegen den 3 Cent Kupfer klaut oder wie meinst das? 

P.S. Habe geschaut ist gebührenfrei bei uns, war letzte Woche erst da, aber hab gar nicht dran gedacht das mein NT noch hier liegt. Jetzt war ich nicht sicher ob ich das auch im Handel abgeben kann, dann spar ich mir den Weg bis zur Annahmestelle...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Mai 2015)

Wahrscheinlich meint er, daß jemand das noch verwenden will


----------



## DerFoehn (24. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in den letzten Tagen zusammen mit Brokoli1 eine Liste mit allen zur Zeit empfehlenswerten Netzteilen erstellt.
Ursprünglich wollten wir diese für uns als Hilfe für Empfehlungen hier im Forum verwenden, aber mittlerweile ist sie so lang und umfangreich geworden, dass wir sie hier einmal posten wollen.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein Netzteil zu ergänzen oder findet anderweitig Fehler oder hat Ergänzungen in einer Spalte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ganz vergessen: Thresh hat uns etwas geholfen


----------



## ebastler (24. Mai 2015)

Mir fehlt da das 500W Fujitsu von Delta


----------



## DerFoehn (24. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte mir schon gedacht, dass das kommen wird.  Ich denke ich werde es in der Kategorie Office einsortieren mit dem Vermerkt, dass es etwas größer ist als ATX Norm.


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2015)

Das Pro Line 300 Watt LC Power Netzteil wird von Great Wall gefertigt und nicht von CWT.


----------



## DerFoehn (24. Mai 2015)

Ups, danke. Ist korrigiert.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. Mai 2015)

Die beiden LC Gold haben eher eine Effizienz von Silber laut CB


----------



## DerFoehn (24. Mai 2015)

Ja stimmt, dass sie Gold knapp verpassen, hab ich gelesen. Hat CB denn im 230V oder 115V Netz gemessen?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. Mai 2015)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, dass sie Gold knapp verpassen, hab ich gelesen. Hat CB denn im 230V oder 115V Netz gemessen?


Kp. Musst du selber gucken. Aber ich geh mal von beiden aus.


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2015)

Das kann man anfügen, aber der Unterschied ist jetzt nicht gewaltig.


----------



## DerFoehn (24. Mai 2015)

Vielleicht sollte ich "Features" in "Besonderheiten" umbennen und in der Spalte dann solche Dinge, wie die Effizienz beim LC Power und die Größe des Delta Netzteils angeben.


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2015)

Das kannst du machen.


----------



## gorgeous188 (24. Mai 2015)

Magst du die Liste vielleicht auch als PDF hochladen? Speziell das "Link - Klick" funktioniert in einem Bild nicht 

Und könntest du das n.v. vielleicht auf ein - kürzen? Dann sieht man schneller, welches Netzteil wie viele Rails hat.


----------



## Multithread (24. Mai 2015)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vergibst du die Liste hier auch herum?

Ich hätte Interesse daran, dann könnte ich die PSU_Calculator empfehlungen mal damit abstimmen, bzw. mal wieder richtig aktualisieren.


----------



## DerFoehn (24. Mai 2015)

Sobald die Liste hier optimiert und vervollständigt wurde, mache ich auch einen eigenen Thread dafür. Gerne kann ich die Liste dann auch an Interessierte schicken. 

@georgeous: Ich werde deine Vorschläge mal umsetzen. Die fertige Liste kann ich gerne dann als PDF zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## poiu (24. Mai 2015)

hihi Stefan versucht einigen zu erklären das dass Delta bei Pollin brauchbar ist 

500Watt DELTA Electronics ATX Netzteil DPS-500QB ~80Plus Bronze fÃ¼r 15,04 inkl. DHL Express bei Pollin! - Deals - Seite #6


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2015)

Stefan kämpft für eine bessere Netzteil Welt.  
Weltfrieden.


----------



## DerFoehn (24. Mai 2015)

Nicht aufgeben!


----------



## Keinem (24. Mai 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> hihi Stefan versucht einigen zu erklären das dass Delta bei Pollin brauchbar ist
> 
> 500Watt DELTA Electronics ATX Netzteil DPS-500QB ~80Plus Bronze fÃ¼r 15,04 inkl. DHL Express bei Pollin! - Deals - Seite #6



Schon mitbekommen  .

Bestellt ist es auch schon  .


----------



## poiu (24. Mai 2015)

der don quijote der Netzteilwelt


----------



## DerFoehn (24. Mai 2015)

Ich hab das Delta auch schon länger im Keller auf dem "Testtisch" liegen.


----------



## hendrosch (24. Mai 2015)

Ich glaub ich bestell das auch mal. 
Kann man bestimmt mal gebrauchen.


----------



## DerFoehn (24. Mai 2015)

Durch die relativ große Anschluss Vielfalt ist es perfekt zum Testen.


----------



## poiu (24. Mai 2015)

Ich bestelle auch mal aber für den nGutschein suche ich noch Füllartikel 


 bisher nur Nähnadeln und Isolierband


----------



## Keinem (24. Mai 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> Ich bestelle auch mal aber für den nGutschein suche ich noch Füllartikel
> 
> 
> bisher nur Nähnadeln und Isolierband



Du kannst dir ja zwei bestellen  .


----------



## poiu (24. Mai 2015)

haha als würde ic hier noch mehr Netzteile brauchen, eines reicht zum spielen


----------



## DerFoehn (24. Mai 2015)

Man kann nie genug haben.


----------



## poiu (24. Mai 2015)

der haufen wird hier immer größer irgendwann verliert man den überblick


----------



## gorgeous188 (24. Mai 2015)

"P17" ist der P4/P8 Stecker? Ist der auch teilbar?


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Mai 2015)

Beim Delta??
Nope, das hat einen echten, fest verbundenen 8pin Anschluss...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. Mai 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> "P17" ist der P4/P8 Stecker? Ist der auch teilbar?


Ich glaub bei diesem nicht, oder? 
Schade als Ersatznetzteil taugt ss bei mir nicht..... Zu gross. Das würde an mein Mainboard stossen und noch weiter heraus.... Da bräuchte ich ein MATX


----------



## DerFoehn (24. Mai 2015)

Gibt es auf das Delta eigentlich Garantie? Da es ja eigentlich nicht für den Endkunden gedacht ist muss man sich da auf die Gewähleitstung von Pollin verlassen, oder?


----------



## ebastler (24. Mai 2015)

Delta gibt sicher keine an Endkunden, für die das NT nie gedacht war, Pollin vermutlich auch keine, schätze ich mal.


----------



## KempA (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
mal ne Frage an die NT-Experten hier.
Ich hab derzeit ein BQ E10 mit 500 Watt für mein System (siehe Signatur).
Ist es möglich dass das Netzteil zu knapp bemessen ist? Gestern bei GTA ist mein PC auf einmal einfach neu gestartet, so als hätte jemand den Reset-Button betätigt. Die CPU ist auf 4.1 GHz übertaktet und die GPU ist (noch) @ Stock. Das Netzteil habe ich im Januar gekauft, aber für ein Xeon-System. Würdet uh sagen es ist zu knapp und ich sollte eher auf ein E10 mit 700 Watt, oder ein P10 mit 650W gehen? Ich wollte die Graka eigentlich auch noch übertakten.
Hab ansonsten noch einen Noctua NH-D15 mit zwei 140mm-Lüftern, fünf weitere 140mm-Gehäuselüfter, einen DVD-Brenner, zwei SSDs und zwei HDDs verbaut.


----------



## DerFoehn (25. Mai 2015)

Würdest du für die Tapatalk Nutzer unter uns kurz die Hardware Posten?


----------



## KempA (25. Mai 2015)

Klar 
Intel i7 5820k @ 4.1 GHz
Asus R9 290x
Asus X99-S
G.Skill Ripjaws 16 GB DDR4-3000 (1.35V)
SanDisk SSD 120 GB, Samsung 850Evo 500 GB,
2x Seagate Barracuda 2TB,
insgesamt 7 140mm-Lüfter


----------



## DerFoehn (25. Mai 2015)

Normalerweise muss dein E10 die Hardware locker wegstecken. Ich denke ganz grob überschlagen sollte das System um die 400 Watt brauchen. Das E10 ist ein sehr gutes Netzteil, das sich selbst bei leichter Überlast nicht direkt abschalten sollte.

BTW sind weder das P10 650 Watt, noch das E10 700 Watt empfehlenswert. Das P10 ist 550W mit einem anderen Aufkleber und ein E10 mit 700 Watt hat keine Vorzüge, weil in der Preisklasse ein P10 550 Watt besser ist.


----------



## KempA (25. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte irgendwie mit einem wesentlich größeren Durst meines Systems gerechnet. Die Graka verbraucht ja ohne OC schon 250Watt und die CPU soll mir OC angeblich auch gerne mal 200 Watt brauchen.
Also du denkst ein Umstieg lohnt sich eher nicht und wenn, dann eher auf das P10 550W?


----------



## DerFoehn (25. Mai 2015)

Ich hab mir grad mal schnell ein paar Stromverbrauch Tests der 290X durch gelesen. Einmal wurde mit einem auf 4,5GHz übertakteten 3770k gemessen, da lag der Verbrauch des gesamten Testsystems noch knapp unter 400 Watt.

CB misst mit einem 4,4GHz 4770k. Da lag die 290X Matrix, also die am stärksten ünertaktete 290X, bei 450 Watt etwa. Das wäre für das E10 noch machbar.


----------



## KempA (25. Mai 2015)

Dann muss ich mich mal noch informieren wie es da bei der CPU aussieht. So spontan würde ich aber schon sagen, dass ein 5820k mit OC wesentlich mehr verbraucht als ein 3770k. Vllt irre ich mich da aber auch.

Edit: Hab eben überlesen dass der 3770k auch übertaktet war. Dann sollte sich das Ganze nicht mehr soo viel nehmen.


----------



## DerFoehn (25. Mai 2015)

Mal abwarten, was die anderen sagen. Aber ich würde sagen, dass das E10 bei der Hardware nicht abschalten sollte.


----------



## KempA (25. Mai 2015)

Ich danke dir schonmal vielmals!


----------



## maCque (25. Mai 2015)

Wie alt ist denn das E10? Wenn noch nicht so alt ist, sollte es selbst wenn du mal ne Weile bei Volllast oder kurz drüber rumeierst nicht gleich Probleme machen oder?


----------



## KempA (25. Mai 2015)

Das E10 ist 4 Monate alt.


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2015)

Wie viel Spannung liegt an der CPU an?
Der Takt ist nicht entscheidend für die Leistungsaufnahme sondern immer die Spannung.
Mein 5820k läuft mit 1,1 Volt und braucht sogar weniger als mein alter 4770k bei 4,5GHz und 1,24 Volt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. Mai 2015)

Vielleicht mal messen, wie viel das System braucht bei Gta V mit einem EMG.  Das mal 0.93 nehmen und dann hast du die Last Sekundär. Aber pi mal Daumen müsste das eigentlich reichen, locker.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Mai 2015)

Wenn du dich traust kannst du Prime und Furmark gleichzeitig laufen lassen. Wenn das geht ist es zumindest kein NT-Problem. Du solltest nur vorher sicherstellen dass die Kühlung das mit macht.


----------



## captain_drink (25. Mai 2015)

Alternativ den PSU Stress Test von OCCT probieren. Zumindest ohne OC sollte das E10 nicht abschalten, mit OC sieht es anders aus, da zieht die Matrix 300W+, im LN2-Mode sogar an die 600W: Bild: matrix6qqsd.jpg - abload.de


----------



## KempA (25. Mai 2015)

Das is ja echt en krasser Verbrauch der Karte bei OC 
Das mit Furmark und Prime gleichzeitig ist ne gute Idee.
Aktuell ist die CPU bei 1.17V. Jedoch erwäge ich noch einen Tausch, da es leider ne High-Leakage-CPU ist, welche bei 1.17V nicht mehr kühl zu halten ist (zumindest nicht mit einer LuKü).


----------



## Atent123 (25. Mai 2015)

Erscheint mir ein wenig hoch wen man bedenkt das die 290x normalerweise nur 250 Watt frisst.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. Mai 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Erscheint mir ein wenig hoch wen man bedenkt das die 290x normalerweise nur 250 Watt frisst.


Wahrscheinlich sind dann davon 200 Watt die Lüfter die wie verrückt drehen.....


----------



## Atent123 (25. Mai 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich sind dann davon 200 Watt die Lüfter die wie verrückt drehen.....



Wie die haben den Papst Lüfter mit Flug und Hexlerfunktion aus PCGH in Gefahr drauf geschnallt ?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. Mai 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Wie die haben den Papst Lüfter mit Flug und Hexlerfunktion aus PCGH in Gefahr drauf geschnallt ?


Genau. Hast du dann zwei Matrix die 600W ziehen fliegt dein PC Fast. Dann noch eine 3 Pin Lüftersteuerung und drei Papst Lüfter und selbst jeder 40 Kilo PC fliegt agil wie ein 20 Gramm Heli


----------



## Atent123 (25. Mai 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Genau. Hast du dann zwei Matrix die 600W ziehen fliegt dein PC Fast. Dann noch eine 3 Pin Lüftersteuerung und drei Papst Lüfter und selbst jeder 40 Kilo PC fliegt agil wie ein 20 Gramm Heli



Wäre doch cool dann kann der PC zur Lanparty fliegen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. Mai 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Wäre doch cool dann kann der PC zur Lanparty fliegen


Ein Paar mehr und und di kannst mit...


----------



## Atent123 (25. Mai 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ein Paar mehr und und di kannst mit...



Google-Ergebnis für http://www.hover-bike.com/MA/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Build_3.jpg


----------



## Keinem (25. Mai 2015)

Die Fortsetzung folgt bitte in der Rumpelkammer  .


----------



## Adi1 (25. Mai 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Die Fortsetzung folgt bitte in der Rumpelkammer  .



Da liest das aber Keener.


----------



## ebastler (25. Mai 2015)

Ich habe meinen PC auch schon auf >500W in Fire Strike gebracht. Primärseitig, also ~450W Sekundär.

4670K @ 1,19V, 4,3GHz
R9 290X @ 1,23V (in etwa), 1250/1700MHz

Obwohl ich die Karte auf 69°C am Chip maximal hatte, soff die Strom wie verrückt bei der Spannung... Waren +200mV


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Mai 2015)

Joa, mit OC inkl Spannungserhöhung 
Schau mal in meiner Sig, wie hoch ich meinen FX8350 gebracht hab.
Normal bin ich bei etwa 300W unter Last. Mit Prügel komm ich aber auch auf 500W mit dem System.
Aber auch nur, wenn ichs wirklich drauf anlege, sonst nicht...

Schau mal hier:
CPU Overclocking vs. Power Consumption. Page 11 - X-bit labs

Da gibts 'ne Steigerung von etwa 190W auf 317W - eine Steigerung von etwa 127W.
Bisserl Spannung drauf und du hast 'ne ganz schöne Steigerung...


----------



## KempA (25. Mai 2015)

Also Furmark und Prime war eben mal kein Problem. Aber ich nehm vllt trotzdem ein P10 550W. Ist das wirklich so viel stärker als das E10 500W?


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2015)

Das reicht problemlos.
Du musst die Grafikkarte aber richtig anschließen.


----------



## KempA (25. Mai 2015)

Was meinst du mit "richtig anschließen"?
Also "nur" 50W mehr reichen dann auch für noch mehr VCore bei der CPU und auch einer Spannungserhöhung der Graka? Sind ja eigentlich nur 50 Watt mehr, was ja nicht die Welt ist.


----------



## Atent123 (25. Mai 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen PC auch schon auf >500W in Fire Strike gebracht. Primärseitig, also ~450W Sekundär.
> 
> 4670K @ 1,19V, 4,3GHz
> R9 290X @ 1,23V (in etwa), 1250/1700MHz
> ...



Du kannst den Hawai Stromverbrauch doch gar nicht mit normalen Messintsrumenten messen.


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2015)

KempA schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "richtig anschließen"?
> Also "nur" 50W mehr reichen dann auch für noch mehr VCore bei der CPU und auch einer Spannungserhöhung der Graka? Sind ja eigentlich nur 50 Watt mehr, was ja nicht die Welt ist.



Handbuch lesen.


----------



## NuVirus (25. Mai 2015)

Nachteil am P10 und einer Grafikkarte ist halt das man dann jeweils ein PCIe Stromkabel überflüssig hat und damit auch im Gehäuse verlegt ist da es ja Doppelkabel sind sozusagen du kannst ja auch mal abwarten was das P11 bringt aktuell läuft es mit dem E10 ja


----------



## DerFoehn (25. Mai 2015)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...0781-netzteilliste-05-2015-a.html#post7419311

So, sie ist (zunächst) fertig.


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2015)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Nachteil am P10 und einer Grafikkarte ist halt das man dann jeweils ein PCIe Stromkabel überflüssig hat und damit auch im Gehäuse verlegt ist da es ja Doppelkabel sind sozusagen du kannst ja auch mal abwarten was das P11 bringt aktuell läuft es mit dem E10 ja



Das P11 ist nicht anders.


----------



## ebastler (26. Mai 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Du kannst den Hawai Stromverbrauch doch gar nicht mit normalen Messintsrumenten messen.


Und warum nicht? Dazwischen stecken Kondesnstoren auf der GPU, Kondensatoren im Sekundärzweig des NTs, der 12V Schaltwandler, Kondensatoren im Zwischenkreis des NTs und die PFC, die im Grunde nochmal ein kleines Schaltnetzteil ist.
Da kommen die Spitzen schön als gemittelter Wert raus, und genau das was ich messe ist es auch, was der Schaltwandler des NTs an Last sieht...


----------



## Atent123 (26. Mai 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Und warum nicht? Dazwischen stecken Kondesnstoren auf der GPU, Kondensatoren im Sekundärzweig des NTs, der 12V Schaltwandler, Kondensatoren im Zwischenkreis des NTs und die PFC, die im Grunde nochmal ein kleines Schaltnetzteil ist.
> Da kommen die Spitzen schön als gemittelter Wert raus, und genau das was ich messe ist es auch, was der Schaltwandler des NTs an Last sieht...



Wie viel zieht nach deinen Messungen den eine 295x ?
Das Ding würde nämlich durch den VR Chip bei 450 Watt sofort abschalten.


----------



## ebastler (26. Mai 2015)

Hast du das Gesamtsystem überlesen? Wenn ich von "mein PC" rede meine ich nicht nur die GPU... Meine CPU braucht garantiert auch mehr als 0W im Fire Strike, ne?
Zur 295x2: Schenk mir eine und ich sag es dir


----------



## DeWalter (26. Mai 2015)

Guten Tag ,

vorweg ich bin neue hier und weiß nicht ob diese Frage schon 5000x gestellt wurd  x)

Seit einigen Wochen habe ich nun ein neues NT von der Marke Speedlink ( Speedlink Pecos   520W ). Dieses NT wurde mir eingebaut da ich eine neue CPU bekommen habe und meine altes NT nicht mehr genügend Leistung  gebracht  hat . 
Nun habe ich das Problem das siche mein PC einfach ausschaltet , als würde man den Stromstecker ziehen. Der PC ist  aus ! Kein Bluescreen , nichts ! Dieses Phänomen tritt sowohl bei normalen Anwendungen , wie arbeiten mit Word oder GIMP, aber auch wenn ich hin und wieder ein Spiel spielen möchte auf.

Nun meine Fragen : 1. Kann dies an meinen NT liegen ?  
                                        2. Könnte dies auch andere Gründe haben ?
                                        3. Sollte ich mir dann doch das Crosair CX600 V3 kaufen und einbauen ?

Schonmal vielen  Dank  wenn ihr mir helfen könnt !

MfG DeWalter


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Mai 2015)

Wäre nett, wenn du uns deine Hardware verrätst. Vorweg kann man aber schon mal sagen, dass das Speedlink auf jeden Fall eine potentielle Fehlerquelle ist, sofern du damit kein Netbook versorgst, 
denn die 12V Schiene leistet keine 520W. 
Das Corsair würde ich sowieso nicht kaufen, da nicht besonders hochwertige oder gar effiziente Technik von CWT zum Einsatz kommt. Für den Preis gibt es weitaus bessere Netzteile.
Außerdem sind 600W für den normalen Spiele PC mit einer GPU meistens zu viel.

Aber auf jeden Fall müssen wir deine Hardware kennen, um die Fehlerquelle zu finden oder ein neues Netzteil zu empfehlen.


----------



## DeWalter (26. Mai 2015)

Meine  Hardware  ( ich weiß nicht mehr alles Auswendig   ) : 

CPU : AMD FX 4170
GraKa: XFX RADEON HD 7850 Dual Dispansion
MoBo: Gigabyte 78LMT-S2P
Ram  : 8 Gb
HDD : 2.5TB (1x  2TB  1x500GB beides Seagate)

Hoffe ich das hilft  
und schonmal Danke 

Edit : Hmm mir wurde  aber Crosair von ca. 5 Leuten empfohlen :/  Naja ich lasse mich gerne belehren


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Mai 2015)

Hab mich mal schnell schlau gelesen zu dem SPeedlink. Das Teil ist absoluter Elektroschrott. Das leistet keine 250W auf der 12V Schiene und ist somit für deine Hardware (und generell für jeden aktuellen Rechner) nicht geeignet. 
Du solltest das Teil schnellstens entsorgen und dir was gescheites besorgen.


----------



## ich111 (26. Mai 2015)

Wenn du ein Suchmaschine benutzt findest du das: http://www.speedlink.com/support/bin/SL-6915-SSV-01_Manual.pdf (hier sind es ca. 430W auf 12V, was schon recht schlecht ist) und Verzweiflung am PC  - Forum - CHIP Online (hier sinds nur 228W, was dafür sprechen würde, dass ein 250W Netzteil einen 500W Aufkleber erhalten hat)


poiu schrieb:


> flowfy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was ist denn ein nennbarer Unterschied zwischen:
> ...


Nachdem ich diese Infos auf die schnelle gefunden habe habe ich es sein lassen selbst was über das Netzteil rauszufinden, allein poiu sagt alles


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Mai 2015)

> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...m-mainboard-cpu-und-netzteil-nichts-geht.html



Und auch hier...



DeWalter schrieb:


> Edit : Hmm mir wurde  aber Crosair von ca. 5 Leuten empfohlen :/  Naja ich lasse mich gerne belehren



Dann haben die 5 Leute wohl keine Ahnung. Für den Preis gibt es auch anständige Netzteile mit besserer Technik, langlebigerem Lüfter und höhrer Effizienz.


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Mai 2015)

Doppelpost


----------



## DeWalter (26. Mai 2015)

Was für ein NT würdet ihr für mein System empfehlen ?  Ich bin gerade echt planlos x)


----------



## Atent123 (26. Mai 2015)

DeWalter schrieb:


> Meine  Hardware  ( ich weiß nicht mehr alles Auswendig   ) :
> 
> CPU : AMD FX 4170
> GraKa: XFX RADEON HD 7850 Dual Dispansion
> ...



Ist halt CWT.
Es gibt 15€ Netzteile die besser sind #DeltaMasterRace


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Mai 2015)

@TE: Hast du ein bestimmtes Budget für ein neues Netzteil?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/390781-netzteilliste-05-2015-a.html

Such dir da eins aus.


----------



## DeWalter (26. Mai 2015)

Da ich jetzt noch bissel was für die Ferien brauche wollte ich nicht mehr wie 80 € ausgeben


----------



## Atent123 (26. Mai 2015)

Dann würde ich das Vorschlagen https://geizhals.de/lc-power-gold-series-lc9550-v2-3-500w-atx-2-3-a861223.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## Keinem (26. Mai 2015)

DeWalter schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt noch bissel was für die Ferien brauche wollte ich nicht mehr wie 80 € ausgeben



Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten.

Ich würde spontan das Cooler Master v450sm vorschlagen  .

Der Lüfter des Netzteils wird vermutlich auch nicht das lauteste aus deinem Rechner sein oder ist dieser auf einen Silentbetrieb getrimmt  ?

Edit: Da war jemand schneller  . 



Atent123 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich das Vorschlagen https://geizhals.de/lc-power-gold-series-lc9550-v2-3-500w-atx-2-3-a861223.html?hloc=at&hloc=de



Das kann man natürlich auch nehmen  .


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Mai 2015)

Um die Möglichkeiten zu komplettieren, hier noch ein Vorschlag:

Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX)) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Keinem (26. Mai 2015)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Um die Möglichkeiten zu komplettieren, hier noch ein Vorschlag:
> 
> Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX)) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Komplettieren  ? Da gibt es aber noch mehr Möglichkeiten  .


----------



## DeWalter (26. Mai 2015)

Jetzt muss ich mal ganz blöd fragen xD Reichen mir auch 450W ? Und ich sollte sie am besten bei ARLT bekommen xD


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Mai 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Komplettieren  ? Da gibt es aber noch mehr Möglichkeiten [emoji14] .



Wir wollen den TE aber jetzt nicht mit Netzteilen zuschütten, sonst wird die Kaufentscheidung nur noch erschwert. 

@DeWalter: Ja, 450 Watt reichen problemlos aus, da die vorgeschlagenen Netzteile dies auch auf der für aktuelle hardware wichtigen 12V Schiene liefern. im Gegensatz zu deinem Speedlink.


----------



## DeWalter (26. Mai 2015)

Dann vielen Dank ! Dann wird diese Speedlink heute mittag in die Tonne geklopft ! Und dann hol ich mir das 450W Cooler Master VS Series V450S Netzteil | Netzteile | PC-Komponenten | ARLT Computer


----------



## Keinem (26. Mai 2015)

DeWalter schrieb:


> Dann vielen Dank ! Dann wird diese Speedlink heute mittag in die Tonne geklopft !



Lieber zum Elektroschrott  .


----------



## DeWalter (26. Mai 2015)

Wisst ja wie das gemeint war xD
Ok ist doch das 500W be quiet! Straight Power E10 Netzteil geworden  Das andere hatten sie nicht vorrätig !


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Mai 2015)

Auch eine sehr gute Wahl.


----------



## DeWalter (26. Mai 2015)

Dann vielen herzlichen Dank für eure  Hilfe ! Ihr seid ein echt  gutes,nettes und hilfreiches Forum 

MfG DeWalter


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Mai 2015)

DeWalter schrieb:


> Seit einigen Wochen habe ich nun ein neues NT von der Marke Speedlink ( Speedlink Pecos   520W ). Dieses NT wurde mir eingebaut da ich eine neue CPU bekommen habe und meine altes NT nicht mehr genügend Leistung  gebracht  hat .


Herzliches Beileid.
Wer machten solch einen Mist?!




DeWalter schrieb:


> Nun meine Fragen : 1. Kann dies an meinen NT liegen ?
> 2. Könnte dies auch andere Gründe haben ?
> 3. Sollte ich mir dann doch das Crosair CX600 V3 kaufen und einbauen ?


1. Sehr wahrscheinlich.
2. Ja, Temperaturprobleme -> irgendwas wird zu warm
3. Nein, das ist nicht wirklich toll und 600W sind Bullshit.
Kauf dir da lieber ein Straight Power E10 mit 400 oder 500W, je nach Hardware.


----------



## Atent123 (26. Mai 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Herzliches Beileid.
> Wer machten solch einen Mist?!
> 
> 
> ...



Du kommst zu spät er hat schon sein E10 bestellt


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Mai 2015)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...0781-netzteilliste-05-2015-a.html#post7419311

"kleines" Update.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (26. Mai 2015)

@DerFoehn

Mich würde mal interessieren was den letzten Endes dagegen gesprochen hat das Corsair AXi und das HXi in die List aufzunehmen. Vor allen von letzterem bin ich persönlich ziemlich begeistert.


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Mai 2015)

Das HXi nehme ich noch mit auf.


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2015)

SimplyAlegend schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren was den letzten Endes dagegen gesprochen hat das Corsair AXi und das HXi in die List aufzunehmen. Vor allen von letzterem bin ich persönlich ziemlich begeistert.



Weil Corsair drauf steht. 
Solange die keinen deutschsprachigen Support haben....


----------



## SimplyAlegend (26. Mai 2015)

Naja das lange doch sehr hoch gehandelte Antec musste man doch auch in die Niederlande verschippern für RMA Abwicklung, und da sicher öfters dank des  Lüfters  

Scherz beiseite, wer hat den sonst noch ne Deutsche Adresse für Garantieabwicklungen? BeQuiet natürlich, aber sonst? Wie siehts den mit den anderen Marken aus, also SeaSonic, EVGA etc.


----------



## Pu244 (26. Mai 2015)

SimplyAlegend schrieb:


> Naja das lange doch sehr hoch gehandelte Antec musste man doch auch in die Niederlande verschippern für RMA Abwicklung, und da sicher öfters dank des  Lüfters
> 
> Scherz beiseite, wer hat den sonst noch ne Deutsche Adresse für Garantieabwicklungen? BeQuiet natürlich, aber sonst? Wie siehts den mit den anderen Marken aus, also SeaSonic, EVGA etc.



EVGA hat sogar eine kostenlose und kompetente Hotline (sitz in München), jedenfalls habe ich das bei ihren Grakas erlebt.


----------



## FrozenPie (26. Mai 2015)

Ein TE mit vielen Fragen 
Vielleicht hat jemand Zeit und Lust ihm zu antworten 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...irklich-so-wild-eine-abweichende-meinung.html


----------



## DeWalter (26. Mai 2015)

Nicht nur bestellt sonder schon alles verbaut  Morgen ist dann erstmal Härtetest angesagt


----------



## Orka45 (26. Mai 2015)

Hey ihr Experten

Mir ist die Woche meine Graka beim Gamen unter teillast Plötzlich defekt gegangen und Funktioniert jetzt nurnoch Ohne Treiber.

Deshalb steige ich auf eine Gigabyte 970 G1 um.
Jetzt ist die Frage ob mein aktuelles Netzteil noch tragbar ist, oder sogar für den Defekt verantwortlich war.

Habt ihr ein Paar Infos zum *Corsair TX650 *? Das Ding ist seit 2011 in Betrieb.
Ist es noch ein halbes Jahr tragbar oder sollte ich es umgehend austauschen?


----------



## FrozenPie (26. Mai 2015)

Orka45 schrieb:


> Habt ihr ein Paar Infos zum *Corsair TX650 *? Das Ding ist seit 2011 in Betrieb.



Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich bisher nur schlechtes über das Teil gehört. Extrem alte Plattform (10 Jahre+), billiger Lüfter und Caps die nach nicht mal fünf Jahren schon auslaufen (z.T. sogar Primärcaps). Ich würd's definitiv so früh wie möglich tauschen


----------



## Orka45 (26. Mai 2015)

Ohman du machst mir ja hoffnung 
Ich nehme mal an das Dark Power Pro 10 550 Watt wirds werden.
Sollte ja für die GTX 970 reichen. Prozessor bleibt bis Zen ein Sandy I5


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Mai 2015)

Das DPP 10 550 Watt ist ohne Frage ein super Netzteil. Wenn du weniger ausgeben willst, reicht aber auch ein Straight Power 10 500Watt.


----------



## Orka45 (26. Mai 2015)

Welches davon ist denn lauter? 
Der PreisUnterschied ist ja wirklich deutlich.
Ist der Aufpreis gerechtfertigt?
Es soll eine längerfristige Anschaffung werden


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (26. Mai 2015)

Beide sind im Prinzip gleich laut, also unhörbar . Das E10 ist neuer (Elektronik ist gleichwertig oder etwas schlechter als beim DPP), wenn kein SLI/CF geplannt ist (nähere Zukunft) würd ich mir das in den Rechner stecken.


----------



## NuVirus (26. Mai 2015)

Nimm das E10 500W - etwas mehr sparen kannst du noch mit der non CM Variante da du eh fast alle Kabel brauchst.

Das P10 550W dreht unter Last überhaupt nicht auf das E10 wird aber bei der Last einer 970 auch nicht laut.

Das P10 hat auch Nachteile - z.B. das du an jedem PCIe Kabel 2 Kabel/Stecker hast und so unnötig mehr Kabel im PC hast wenn du die Karte über 2 Rails betreiben willst was sinnvoll ist.

Das P10 550W reicht auch für 2 970 Karten oä. Karten mit den Verbrauchswerten.

Für ein Single GPU System lohnt sich der Aufpreis vom E10 zum P10 einfach nicht.


----------



## Orka45 (26. Mai 2015)

Alles klar, dann wirds das deutlich günstigere E10 non CM werden.
Danke für die schnelle Beratung


----------



## DeWalter (27. Mai 2015)

Hi ich melde mich wieder ! 

Es ist schon wieder passiert auch mit neuen NT ist mein PC einfach ausgegangen ! Auch wenn es hier nicht in den Thread passt , habt ihr noch Ideen woran es liegen könnte ? Meine Vermutung ist meine  zweite Festplatte ! Da ich schon mal eine problem hatte damit (also mit einer anderen Festplatte)  habe ich diese zurück geschickt und eine neue bekommen (die jetzige) . Habe sie dann irgendwo hingelegt ,also in der Verpackung versteht sich , und habe sie vor einen Monat gefunden und eingebaut. Das war ungefähr 3 Tage später nach dem einbau des NT's. Habe sie mal ausgebaut ! Hoffentlich bringt das was


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Mai 2015)

Mach am besten 'nen Thread im entsprechenden Teil des Forums auf


----------



## captain_drink (27. Mai 2015)

Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische: Wenn man einen

Core i5-2500 (non-OC)
Asus Z77
8 GB RAM
SSD, Laufwerk, zwei Gehäuselüfter
und eine Asus 970 Strix mit maximalen PT

mit einem Antec True Power Classic 550 betreiben möchte: Muss man dann einen Hörschaden fürchten? Die 400W sollte man mit dem Setup ja nicht mal kratzen, und erst darüber wird es hörbar, oder?


----------



## FrozenPie (27. Mai 2015)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Muss man dann einen Hörschaden fürchten? Die 400W sollte man mit dem Setup ja nicht mal kratzen, und erst darüber wird es hörbar, oder?



Nein das Teil wird leise bleiben, da dein SetUp ca. 300 bis max. 350W ziehen dürfte


----------



## captain_drink (27. Mai 2015)

Merci, dann werd ich mir das holen. Bessere (oder mindestens gleichwertige)Technik als das E10 für 20€ weniger ist einfach zu verlockend...


----------



## FrozenPie (27. Mai 2015)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Merci, dann werd ich mir das holen. Bessere (oder mindestens gleichwertige)Technik als das E10 für 20€ weniger ist einfach zu verlockend...



Naja gibt schon ein paar Unterschiede 
Wie z.B. die bessere Absicherung des E10s (Vier Rails anstatt zwei, welche sich beim Antec auch noch wie eine, also Singlerail, verhalten, da sehr hoch abgesichert) und der bessere Lüfter des E10s (FDB-lager, das Antec hat ein Kugellager welcher zu Nebengeräuschen wie Klackern neigt, eben typisch Kugellager). Die Bestückung (also Caps/Elkos) ist bei TPC natürlich besser (Nippon-Chemicon statt Taepo), aber die Plattform ist nicht so aktuell wie beim E10. Daneben gibt's noch den Punkt des besseren Services beim E10


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (27. Mai 2015)

Falls noch jmd was zu einem "Nitrox 600W l T-7600SG mit Kabelmanagement" loswerden möchte, um eine R9 vor dem "Tod durch Netzteil" zu bewahren: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...hire-r9-290-vapor-x-oder-r9-290x-tri-x-2.html


----------



## FrozenPie (27. Mai 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Falls noch jmd was zu einem "Nitrox 600W l T-7600SG mit Kabelmanagement" loswerden möchte, um eine R9 vor dem "Tod durch Netzteil" zu bewahren: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...hire-r9-290-vapor-x-oder-r9-290x-tri-x-2.html



Schon geschehen


----------



## captain_drink (27. Mai 2015)

Ich weiß, ich weiß. Im Gegenzug müsste beim E10 eine Rail ungenutzt bleiben, während die andere am Limit läuft, weil die Strix nur 1x8 pin hat.


----------



## FrozenPie (27. Mai 2015)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich weiß. Im Gegenzug müsste beim E10 eine Rail ungenutzt bleiben, während die andere am Limit läuft, weil die Strix nur 1x8 pin hat.



Ja Asus hält sich nicht an die ATX-Spezifikationen mit dieser Karte 
Du könntest natürlich auch das E10 400W nehmen, das hat nur drei Rails und dann hast du keine ungenutzte Rail. Allerdings wäre bei der 500W-Variante die Möglichkeit für eine stärkere Grafikkarte gegeben


----------



## Guckler (27. Mai 2015)

Kann man noch die System Power 7 Reihe von be quiet! bedenkenlos verbauen oder sind diese mittlerweile zu veraltet ?


----------



## captain_drink (27. Mai 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Ja Asus hält sich nicht an die ATX-Spezifikationen mit dieser Karte
> Du könntest natürlich auch das E10 400W nehmen, das hat nur drei Rails und dann hast du keine ungenutzte Rail. Allerdings wäre bei der 500W-Variante die Möglichkeit für eine stärkere Grafikkarte gegeben



Die Specs werden m.W. nicht verletzt, allerdings ist es definitiv unschön und offensichtlich auf den US-Markt zugeschnitten. Gäbe es kein Cashback von Asus, dann würde ich auch ein anderes Modell nehmen.
Das E10 400W hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, allerdings ist mir die Luft nach oben da zu gering. Das TPC ist da noch der beste Kompromiss.



Guckler schrieb:


> Kann man noch die System Power 7 Reihe von be quiet! bedenkenlos verbauen oder sind diese mittlerweile zu veraltet ?



Für Officerechner: Ja
Für Spiele: Nein


----------



## DerFoehn (27. Mai 2015)

Das System Power ist Gruppe und schon etwas älter. Eher nicht. Für einen Office PC auch lieber ein L8, da besserer Lüfter.


----------



## FrozenPie (27. Mai 2015)

Guckler schrieb:


> Kann man noch die System Power 7 Reihe von be quiet! bedenkenlos verbauen oder sind diese mittlerweile zu veraltet ?


Das NT setzt noch auf Gruppenregulation ist also entsprechend veraltet, genau wie das L8/S7/E9 




captain_drink schrieb:


> Die Specs werden m.W. nicht verletzt, allerdings ist es definitiv unschön und offensichtlich auf den US-Markt zugeschnitten. Gäbe es kein Cashback von Asus, dann würde ich auch ein anderes Modell nehmen.
> Das E10 400W hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, allerdings ist mir die Luft nach oben da zu gering. Das TPC ist da noch der beste Kompromiss.


Jo ist natürlich etwas blöd


----------



## hybrid79 (27. Mai 2015)

Eh redet mein Nitrox nicht schlecht das soll noch paar Tage halten  bis zur R9


----------



## Guckler (27. Mai 2015)

Ok, danke gibt's denn gute Alternativen zum gleichen Preis mit etwa 350 Watt (GTX 750ti + Pentium G3258) ? muss kein be quiet! sein aber es sollte schon Schutzschaltungen etc enthalten


----------



## FrozenPie (27. Mai 2015)

Guckler schrieb:


> Ok, danke gibt's denn gute Alternativen zum gleichen Preis mit etwa 350 Watt (GTX 750ti + Pentium G3258) ? muss kein be quiet! sein aber es sollte schon Schutzschaltungen etc enthalten



Wenn du etwas mehr ausgeben willst, dann guck dir mal das Sea Sonic G-360 an. Ansonsten gibt's da noch das LC-Power Gold Series LC9450


----------



## DerFoehn (27. Mai 2015)

Man könnte in die Liste schauen und sich was aussuchen.


----------



## Martin26871 (27. Mai 2015)

Hi Leute,

kurze Nachfrage.. Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung "Welches NT soll es werden". Zum Vorhaben: Ich besitze momentan eine GTX 970 (s. Signatur). Evtl plane ich in Zukunft einen SLI-Verbund bestehend aus zwei GTX 970.
Laut dem PSU Calculator verbraucht mein jetziges  System (s. Signatur) ~140W o.O Wenn eine zweite GTX 970 dazu kommt liege ich bei ~311W ohne OC der CPU+GPU / mit OC der CPU ~339W

Sollte ich in der Zukunft doch noch auf die Idee kommen für mehr Grafikpower evtl. neue CPU+Board liegen wir bei ~500W mit OC der CPU+GPU.

Also hätte ich gerne ein SEHR GUTES Netzteil mit 550 bis 650W. (Man weiß ja nie, Reserve ist immer gut)

Zur Auswahl:

- Sea Sonic Platinum Series 660W ATX 2.3 (SS-660XP2)
- be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.31 (P10-650W/BN201)
- be quiet! Straight Power 10 600W ATX 2.4 (E10-600W/BN232)

Was sagt ihr? Ich tendiere momentan zum SeaSonic. Habt ihr noch Vorschläge?

Danke im voraus. 

Gruß


----------



## FrozenPie (27. Mai 2015)

Für ein SLI aus zwei GTX 970 bei deiner Konfig würde sich das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W geradzu vor deine Füße werfen 
Reicht mehr als aus, da sich dein System mit humanem OC unter Gaminglast zwischen 400W und max. 500W bewegen wird. Unter FurMark + Prime95 inkl. fettem OC wirst du vielleicht so bei 550W ankommen, worüber das P10 550W immer noch lacht. Wichtig beim anschließen beider Grafikkarten: Railaufteilung beachten! Dazu ins Handbuch gucken


----------



## Martin26871 (27. Mai 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Für ein SLI aus zwei GTX 970 bei deiner Konfig würde sich das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W geradzu vor deine Füße werfen
> Reicht mehr als aus, da sich dein System mit humanem OC unter Gaminglast zwischen 400W und max. 500W bewegen wird. Unter FurMark + Prime95 inkl. fettem OC wirst du vielleicht so bei 550W ankommen, worüber das P10 550W immer noch lacht. Wichtig beim anschließen beider Grafikkarten: Railaufteilung beachten! Dazu ins Handbuch gucken



Danke für dein Vorschlag.

Für den Preis des DPP 10 550W 129 € liegt das SeaSonic momentan nur 5 € drüber UND hat für mich persönlich die besseren Argumente sowie vollmodular, semi-passiv, alle Kabel sind in schwarz gehalten (ich liebe schwarz^^)


----------



## DerFoehn (27. Mai 2015)

Semipassiv ist nicht unbedingt positiv.


----------



## FrozenPie (27. Mai 2015)

MaaB schrieb:


> Für den Preis des DPP 10 550W 129 € liegt das SeaSonic momentan nur 5 € drüber UND hat für mich persönlich die besseren Argumente sowie vollmodular, semi-passiv, alle Kabel sind in schwarz gehalten (ich liebe schwarz^^)



Semi-Passiv ist nicht wirklich ein Vorteil, schon gar nicht bei SeaSonic-Geräten, da dieser Modus meistens nur den lauten Lüfter (aggressive Lüfterkurve, vor allem unter hoher Last) verschleiert (Merkst du erst wenn du das System z.B. mit Gaming stark belastest). Vollmodular und Kabelsleeves sind so ne Sache mit Vorlieben 

In welcher Auflösung spielst du eigentlich, dass sich ein SLI lohnen würde? Bei Auflösungen größer 1080p würde ich sowieso von einem SLI mit zwei 970ern abraten aufgrund der "VRAM-Besonderheit"


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (27. Mai 2015)

MaaB schrieb:


> Danke für dein Vorschlag.
> 
> Für den Preis des DPP 10 550W 129 € liegt das SeaSonic momentan nur 5 € drüber UND hat für mich persönlich die besseren Argumente sowie vollmodular, semi-passiv, alle Kabel sind in schwarz gehalten (ich liebe schwarz^^)



Abgesehen davon, dass du den 24 Pin und den 4+4 Pin-Stecker in jedenfall brauchst, für die gesparten 5€ kannst du dir auch einen schwarzen Edding kaufen und die Kabel von dem DPP10 550W anmalen 
Und zur Lautstärke: das DPP10 ist in jedem Lastzustand unhörbar


----------



## Martin26871 (27. Mai 2015)

@DerFoehn: semi-positiv 

@FrozenPie: Ich spiele in 1080p.

@PC-Bastler_2011: Ja, das schon, aber das gemale könnte ich mir "sparen" 

Aber jetzt mal wieder ein kleines bißchen ernster und zwar meint ihr ich könnte mich getrost zwischen den genannten NT entscheiden?


----------



## FrozenPie (27. Mai 2015)

MaaB schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal wieder ein kleines bißchen ernster und zwar meint ihr ich könnte mich getrost zwischen den genannten NT entscheiden?



Das DPP10 650 ist, bis auf einen sekundären Filtercap, identisch zur 550W-Variante also kann man sich den Aufpreis sparen. Das E10 würde ich für SLI/CF nicht verwenden, da es dafür zwar zertifiziert aber nicht ausgelegt ist (Anschlüsse und Railaufteilung bzw. deren Absicherung). Das SeaSonic ist halt Single-Rail was mir vor allem bei SLI aufstößt, dam sobald eine Karte die Grätsche macht, die andere wahrscheinlich mit abraucht


----------



## Martin26871 (27. Mai 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Das DPP10 650 ist, bis auf einen sekundären Filtercap, identisch zur 550W-Variante also kann man sich den Aufpreis sparen. Das E10 würde ich für SLI/CF nicht verwenden, da es dafür zwar zertifiziert aber nicht ausgelegt ist (Anschlüsse und Railaufteilung bzw. deren Absicherung). Das SeaSonic ist halt Single-Rail was mir vor allem bei SLI aufstößt, dam sobald eine Karte die Grätsche macht, die andere wahrscheinlich mit abraucht



Ok, danke für die Info. Das E10 hatte ich auch nicht auf der Liste wegen der fehlenden PCI-E Anschlüsse für SLI. Ja, das SeaSonic ist Single-Rail und hat somit eine bessere Stabilität und Sicherheit gegenüber des Multi-Rail.


----------



## FrozenPie (27. Mai 2015)

MaaB schrieb:


> Ja, das SeaSonic ist Single-Rail und hat somit eine bessere Stabilität und Sicherheit gegenüber des Multi-Rail.



Bitte was? 
Ich glaub du verwechselst da was.  Multi-Rail bietet die (wesentlich) höhere Sicherheit, ist allerdings aufwendiger in der Fertigung und man muss als User etwas Hirnschmalz in den Kabelaufteilung investieren (Deshalb ist Singlerail im Ami-Land wesentlich beliebter als Multirail ) und Stabil sind beide gleich, wenn man sie richtig anschließt. Ließ dazu einfach mal hier die Erklärung: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ulti-rail-ist-das-vorteile-und-nachteile.html


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (27. Mai 2015)

Man muss ja ein bisschen Feuer in die Diskussion bringen.


----------



## Martin26871 (27. Mai 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Bitte was?
> Ich glaub du verwechselst da was.  Multi-Rail bietet die (wesentlich) höhere Sicherheit, ist allerdings aufwendiger in der Fertigung und man muss als User etwas Hirnschmalz in den Kabelaufteilung investieren (Deshalb ist Singlerail im Ami-Land wesentlich beliebter als Multirail ) und Stabil sind beide gleich, wenn man sie richtig anschließt. Ließ dazu einfach mal hier die Erklärung: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ulti-rail-ist-das-vorteile-und-nachteile.html



Ja, den Thread hatte ich gelesen. Sorry. Habe ich mich wohl ein wenig vertan. Aber ich weiß ja jetzt Bescheid.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Mai 2015)

MaaB schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Info. Das E10 hatte ich auch nicht auf der Liste wegen der fehlenden PCI-E Anschlüsse für SLI. Ja, das SeaSonic ist Single-Rail und hat somit eine bessere Stabilität und Sicherheit gegenüber des Multi-Rail.


Das E10 700/800 hat genug Stecker. Das ist allerdings nicht wirklich dafür geeignet. Ich wäre für ein Dpp 10 550/750. Wobei das 550er locker reicht.


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2015)

MaaB schrieb:


> Ja, das SeaSonic ist Single-Rail und hat somit eine bessere Stabilität und Sicherheit gegenüber des Multi-Rail.



Was meinst du?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was meinst du?


Siehe oben. Er hat Single und Multi Rail vertauscht


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2015)

Dann ist alles klar.


----------



## Legacyy (27. Mai 2015)

Super Angebot, gerade für 5€ als Schnäppchen gefunden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (27. Mai 2015)

so ich teaser mal etwas hab das Fuijtsu Delta 500W von Pollin an die sunny gehängt 

das NT scheint sehr überdimensioniert zu sein, einziges Problem ist die -12V und 5VSB ( 4,5A peak^^ ist krank) wenn ich da etwas viel reinhaue gibt echt fieses fiepen X-D so als würds gleich hochgehen

aber sonst echt gut

Last

10% = 73%

20% = 82%

50% = 88%

100% = 88%


Crossload 490W@12V = 89%


der verlauf deutet darauf das es sich hier um ein 750W gerät handelt

Wenn man es Eng sieht ist der Wirkungsgrad zwar nur 80+ Bronze (230VAC) aber  bei höherer last 88-89% sind schon ordentlich das schafft sonst kein 15€ NT


----------



## FrozenPie (27. Mai 2015)

@poiu
Sieht ja schon mal Schick aus  Wenn das Teil nicht die ATX-Abmessungen sprengen würde und die Railaufteilung besser wäre, dann würde das, denke ich, hier zur Standardempfehlung für sämtliche Rechner, wo es nicht auf niedrigen Energieverbrauch oder geringe Lautstärke ankommt, werden 
Ist das Teil eigentlich Indy- oder Gruppenreguliert? Hab das grad nicht mehr im Kopf..


----------



## gorgeous188 (27. Mai 2015)

Solange es denn ins Gehäuse passt.


----------



## poiu (27. Mai 2015)

ich habs noch nicht aufgemacht laut Stefan ist das DCtoDC, also durchaus technisch auf hohem Niveau.

ich werde mal ein LastProgramm mit 750W Programmieren mal sehen wie gut es abschneidet^^

im endeffekt könnt ihr es durchaus empfehlen wens passt


----------



## ebastler (28. Mai 2015)

Ich hab ja schon n Review dazu online. DC-DC, nur Rubycon mit ausnahme von 2-3 Nippons. So ziemlich die hübscheste Platine, die ich je sehen durfte. Hammer PCB und Lötqualität. Transformator n Stück größer als bei 500W üblich.

Nur die Railaufteilung ist echt Schrott. An beide PCIe Kabel angeschlossen knipst meine 290X @ +100mV das NT in maximal 30s Heaven aus. Bei <400W primär.


----------



## poiu (28. Mai 2015)

wundert mich null ds teil ist ei nein Server 24/7 NT und es ist schon ein wunder das es überhaupt PCIe Stecker hat

wenn ich hier die OPP auf auto hochjage steigt das NT bei 740W erst aus, mal sehen ob ich da manuell noch mehr rasuhole

im endeffekt nettes NT, durchaus Leise, zu super preis mit leichten schwächen in der B Note.


----------



## ebastler (28. Mai 2015)

Wie gesagt, die Rail Aufteilung ist für den Arsch. Und als Servernetzteil war es eigentlich nicht geplant, hab nur vergessen für welchen Fujitsu Rechner das bestellt wurde. War glaube ich ein Mittelding aus Workstation und Office Rechner.

Technisch ist es allerdings nahe an einem dran...


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Mai 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> ich habs noch nicht aufgemacht laut Stefan ist das DCtoDC, also durchaus technisch auf hohem Niveau.
> ich werde mal ein LastProgramm mit 750W Programmieren mal sehen wie gut es abschneidet^^
> im endeffekt könnt ihr es durchaus empfehlen wens passt


Ja, ist DC-DC.
Wenn man sich den DC-DC Teil anschaut, dann schaut es so aus, als ob das mit einer sehr hohen Frequenz arbeitet - höher als normalerweise üblich. Sieht man sehr schön an den winzigen Spulen bzw DC-DC Modulen und den vielen Keramikkondensatoren...



ebastler schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Rail Aufteilung ist für den Arsch. Und als Servernetzteil war es eigentlich nicht geplant, hab nur vergessen für welchen Fujitsu Rechner das bestellt wurde. War glaube ich ein Mittelding aus Workstation und Office Rechner.
> Technisch ist es allerdings nahe an einem dran...



Das müsste die Celsius M470 sein, die es gestern oder vorgestern auf Alternate für ~300€ gegeben hat...
(hätt ich 300€ aufm Konto gehabt, hätt ich mir den Eimer geholt. Find das Board allein schon richtig schön).


----------



## hybrid79 (28. Mai 2015)

Hat schonmal jemand das Straihgt Power 10 500W getestet, wieviel Watt das maximal verträgt?
Lt. anderen Thread solls für R9 290 + 5820K, Board, Laufwerke, etc. reichen.

Die 600W Variante kostet 7 Eur mehr.

Was kann das DPP10 eigentlich noch besser? Ausser SLI/CF Anschlüsse, die ich nicht benötige.

Was ist eigentlich mit dem PowerZone 650? Das hat auch DCtoDC


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand das Straihgt Power 10 500W getestet, wieviel Watt das maximal verträgt?
> Lt. anderen Thread solls für R9 290 + 5820K, Board, Laufwerke, etc. reichen.
> 
> Die 600W Variante kostet 7 Eur mehr.
> ...



Also: Das E10 500W reicht locker für die Konfi aus, die wird unter Gaminglast wahrscheinlich bei 300-350W rumgurken und nur nur mit Prime95 + FurMark in Regionen jenseits von 400W vorstoßen, die 600W Variante lohnt sich demnach nicht, das wäre rausgeschmissenes Geld 

Das DPP10 550W hat nicht nur genügend Anschlüsse für SLI/CF es würde so eines auch locker stemmen, aufgrund seiner Reserven und weil der Rechner mit zwei R9 290 unter Gaminglast max. bei 500-550W landen dürfte 

Das PowerZone hat die E10 Plattform nur in Bronze, mit Single-Rail und einem sehr lauten Lüfter, sollte man also nicht nehmen, für das Teil hat BQ nicht umsonst viel Feuer abbekommen


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (28. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich mal kurz in den Raum werfen darf ?!

Kennt eigentlich jemand von euch die OCP-Trigger Points vom BeQuiet E10 500 ???
Das macht mich gerade neugierig, aber irgendwie finde ich nichts darüber ... Bin ich einfach nur blind


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Mai 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Kennt eigentlich jemand von euch die OCP-Trigger Points vom BeQuiet E10 500 ???
> Das macht mich gerade neugierig, aber irgendwie finde ich nichts darüber ... Bin ich einfach nur blind



Die Soll-Werte sind auf jeder 12V-Rail 18A, auf der 5V-Rail 24A und ebenso bei der 3.3V 24A (-12V bei 0.3A und 5VSB bei 3A) beim 500W-Modell und da die FSP-Sicherungen meistens sehr präzise Triggern gehe ich von Real 20-21A auf den 12V-Rails aus 
(Die Soll-Werte kriegst du auch vom Datenblatt seitlich auf dem NT )


----------



## hybrid79 (28. Mai 2015)

Also laut bequiet systrechner brauch ich mit nen  5820k ca. 515 watt und dann reichen noch 500?


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Also laut bequiet systrechner brauch ich mit nen  5820k ca. 515 watt und dann reichen noch 500?



Die Rechner kannst du alle vergessen, die zeigen immer viel zu viel an 
Dein System wird bei 300-350W landen unter normalen Bedingungen


----------



## hybrid79 (28. Mai 2015)

Ok dann also das 500er oder das 550er  was kann das dark power denn noch besser oder mehr als sli/cf?


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Ok dann also das 500er oder das 550er  was kann das dark power denn noch besser oder mehr als sli/cf?



Generell hochwertigere Bestückung, Technik, leiser unter Last, bessere Ausstattung, höhere Leistungsreserven, etc.


----------



## hybrid79 (28. Mai 2015)

Aber die Leistungsreserven sind doch nicht für den Dauereinsatz geeignet oder? Also kann ich in der Praxis z.B. mit Hardware die 650Watt braucht dauerhaft das Netzteil damit betreiben?

Bei Cyberport gibts die R9 290X  Tri-X für 333 im Angebot seh ich grad.. :o Doch mit X?


----------



## Atent123 (28. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Aber die Leistungsreserven sind doch nicht für den Dauereinsatz geeignet oder? Also kann ich in der Praxis z.B. mit Hardware die 650Watt braucht dauerhaft das Netzteil damit betreiben?
> 
> Bei Cyberport gibts die R9 290X  Tri-X für 333 im Angebot seh ich grad.. :o Doch mit X?



Doch sind sie.


----------



## hybrid79 (28. Mai 2015)

Ist das Coolermaster V550S eigentlich dem beQuiet STraight Power 500 ebenwürdig? Denke nicht oder? Hat nur SingleRail.

Wieviel würde ich denn mit dem 500er Straight Power ca. erreichen?


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Ist das Coolermaster V550S eigentlich dem beQuiet STraight Power 500 ebenwürdig? Denke nicht oder? Hat nur SingleRail.



Das kannst du auch nehmen, nur ist beim BeQuiet der Lüfter halt besser.


----------



## hybrid79 (28. Mai 2015)

Hm der Preisunterschied ist ja nicht gerade der Renner.

Mich würde ernsthaft interessieren ob ich nun das E10 500 oder 600 nehmen soll, 500 soll ja reichen, aber kann ich damit auch problemlos irgendwann 600Watt oder mehr betreiben? Oder soll ich gleich zum DarkPower greifen, was ich eigentlich schon überdimensioniert finde. Oder gibts mit Kabelmanagement noch bessere Alternativen


----------



## Atent123 (28. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Un das von LC-Power LC8650II ? In der Netzteilliste taucht auch ein LC Power auf, dieses hier ist doch eigentlich noch hochwertiger oder?



Nein wie kommst du darauf ?


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Hm der Preisunterschied ist ja nicht gerade der Renner.
> 
> Mich würde ernsthaft interessieren ob ich nun das E10 500 oder 600 nehmen soll, 500 soll ja reichen, aber kann ich damit auch problemlos irgendwann 600Watt oder mehr betreiben? Oder soll ich gleich zum DarkPower greifen, was ich eigentlich schon überdimensioniert finde. Oder gibts mit Kabelmanagement noch bessere Alternativen



Wieso willst du irgendwann mal 600 Watt haben?
Wozu?


----------



## hybrid79 (28. Mai 2015)

Weiss ich selbst noch nicht, habe nur Angst das ich irgendwann mit nen 5820K, Asus Board, evtl. 32GB Speicher, R9 290 und spätere Updates + Laufwerke, etc.  evtl. mal  über die 500 komme und ich das teure Stück dann wieder durch ein neues ersetzen muss, immerhin hat es 5 Jahre Garantie solange will ichs dann auch behalten


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2015)

Ob du 16 oder 64GB RAM hast, ist Wumpe, das merkt das Netzteil nicht.
Eine SSD zieht unfassbare 3-4 Watt unter Last. Das kann natürlich eng werden  wenn du 60 Stück davon verbaust.  

Wenn du das Budget hast, kauf dir das P10. Wenn du knauserig bist, weil 32Gb RAM so teuer waren  dann nimm das E10.


----------



## hybrid79 (28. Mai 2015)

ok und gibts noch andere gute Alternative mit CM ?
Das E10 reicht mir eigentlich von der Ausstattung, aber ich weiss nicht ob die Wattzahl irgendwann Probleme macht. Das 600W hat dagegen schon wieder schlechtere Werte als das 500er


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2015)

Klar gibt es Alternativen, nur eben keine, die so leise sind.

Du kannst dir ja mal das Seasonic anschauen. Ist aber teurer als das E10.
Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W PCGH-Edition ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## hybrid79 (28. Mai 2015)

Sinn war günstigere Alternative  Ansosten das BeQuiet


----------



## Atent123 (28. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Sinn war günstigere Alternative  Ansosten das BeQuiet



Das Problem ist das meist der Lüfter vergeigt wird.


----------



## hybrid79 (28. Mai 2015)

Ich sehe gerade Aten das du 2x GTX 980 betreibst mit einen DPP10. Ist das auch das 550er?


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2015)

P10? 
Das ist veraltet.
Vielleicht mal über ein Austausch nachdenken.


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> P10?
> Das ist veraltet.
> Vielleicht mal über ein Austausch nachdenken.



@Thres
Pass auf, dass dich die Leute nicht noch ernst nehmen


----------



## hybrid79 (28. Mai 2015)

Ah FrozenPie ist online  290X-Trix im Angebot bei Cybperot für 333, 290X-Trix für 293... Was sagst du oder die anderen auch 
290 + E10 oder
290 +DP10
290X + E10 oder
290X + DP10 

Ich weiss nicht mehr was am sinnvolsten ist lese seit 3 Tagen und bin nun ganz strubbelig  Ich weiss aber am Netzteil sollte ich nun nicht mehr sparen und dann will ich auch eins was mindestens die Garantie durchhält im System, also 5 Jahre nicht mehr tauschen muss


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> @Thres
> Pass auf, dass dich die Leute nicht noch ernst nehmen



Deswegen habe ich auch diesen hier jetzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



hybrid79 schrieb:


> Ah FrozenPie ist online  290X-Trix im Angebot bei Cybperot für 333, 290X-Trix für 293... Was sagst du oder die anderen auch
> 290 + E10 oder
> 290 +DP10
> 290X + E10 oder
> ...



So langsam solltest du mal einen Beratungsthread aufmachen.
Dieser Thread ist dafür nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Mai 2015)

Ich würde die Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC [New Edition] mit dem be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W nehmen, falls dir der Aufpreis zur 290X das Wert ist, dann musst du das Netzteil wahrscheinlich auch die nächsten fünf Jahre erst mal nicht mehr Wechseln, es sei denn die nächste GPU-Generation schraubt die Anforderungen ans Netzteil noch einmal hoch 




Threshold schrieb:


> So langsam solltest du mal einen Beratungsthread aufmachen.
> Dieser Thread ist dafür nicht vorgesehen.


Hat er doch schon, welcher sich auch schon über 11 Seiten erstreckt 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...pphire-r9-290-vapor-x-oder-r9-290x-tri-x.html


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> P10?
> Das ist veraltet.
> Vielleicht mal über ein Austausch nachdenken.



Meins wird erst ersetzt, wenn das P11 550W draußen ist


----------



## hybrid79 (28. Mai 2015)

Ja sorry ich diskutiert dann im alten Thread weiter  Dachte hier passt es besser wegen Netzteile 

Man ich wollte nur ne Grafkkarte und kein Atomkraftwerk


----------



## hybrid79 (28. Mai 2015)

So nochmal ne bescheidene Frage 

Wenn ich jetzt z. B. für die Zukunft gerüstet sein möchte was die Watt Anzahl angeht. Was wäre von beiden sinnvoller
E10 700Watt
DP10 550Watt

Preislich sind die ca. gleich.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. Mai 2015)

das P10


----------



## hybrid79 (28. Mai 2015)

Das hat doch aber 150 weniger angegeben. Ich kapier das immer noch nicht


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Mai 2015)

Definitiv das P10 550W 




hybrid79 schrieb:


> Das hat doch aber 150 weniger angegeben. Ich kapier das immer noch nicht


Das P10 hat die bessere/langlebigere Bestückung und Plattform sowieso ausreichend Reserven für die Zukunft, zumal sämtliche PC-Teile immer sparsamer werden 
Große Zahlen heißen *NICHT IMMER* besser


----------



## hybrid79 (28. Mai 2015)

Ja kommt nicht auf die Größe an ich weiss 

Mit Reserven meinst du wahrscheinlich viel mehr Watt. Ich hatte vorhin einen Testbericht gelesen, dort hieß es das das Dp10 locker 800Watt mit macht, aber das ist eher für kurzfristige Overclocking Versuche und nicht für die Dauerbelastung. Was meint ihr dazu bzw gibts Erfahrungen?

Der 5820K hat aber ca. 50-60Watt mehr als mein I7 2600K :o
Jetzt komm ich irgendwann auf die verrückte Idee meinen 2600er gegen den 5820 auszuwechseln und sag dann noch hey ich weiss nicht mehr wohin mit mein Moos ich kauf mir noch 2 Karten im Crossfire....  und das hält dann der DP10 noch aus mit Ultra Einstellungen?  Also auf lange Sicht?


----------



## Atent123 (28. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Ja kommt nicht auf die Größe an ich weiss
> 
> Mit Reserven meinst du wahrscheinlich viel mehr Watt. Ich hatte vorhin einen Testbericht gelesen, dort hieß es das das Dp10 locker 800Watt mit macht, aber das ist eher für kurzfristige Overclocking Versuche und nicht für die Dauerbelastung. Was meint ihr dazu bzw gibts Erfahrungen?
> 
> ...



Jop hält es aus.


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Der 5820K hat aber ca. 50-60Watt mehr als mein I7 2600K :o
> Jetzt komm ich irgendwann auf die verrückte Idee meinen 2600er gegen den 5820 auszuwechseln und sag dann noch hey ich weiss nicht mehr wohin mit mein Moos ich kauf mir noch 2 Karten im Crossfire....  und das hält dann der DP10 noch aus mit Ultra Einstellungen?  Also auf lange Sicht?



Ja das hält es aus, da dein System dann bei ca. 450-500W unter Gaminglast landen dürfte und du es nur mit Prime95 + FurMark über die Grenze von 600W treiben kannst, was ein absolut Realitätsfernes Szenario ist


----------



## hybrid79 (28. Mai 2015)

Ok da ich eh schon an das 600er statt 500 E10 dachte ist der Aufpreis von ca. 30 Eur jetzt auch nicht mehr die Welt dann wird es das DP10.

Aber bei Gaming unter Volllast reicht es oder? Wie kommts dann das man mit Prime das so ausreizen kann?
Warum gibts beim DDP dann eigentlich auch 750W bzw. beim 11er über 1000W. Was baut man da denn noch ein? oO


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Aber bei Gaming unter Volllast reicht es oder? Wie kommts dann das man mit Prime das so ausreizen kann?
> Warum gibts beim DDP dann eigentlich auch 750W bzw. beim 11er über 1000W. Was baut man da denn noch ein? oO



Prime95 nutzt alle Einheiten der CPU aus (z.B. AVX-Einheiten, etc.) welche in Spielen fast nie gebraucht werden und belastet diese allesamt zu 100% was für ein normales Programm ein Ding der Unmöglichkeiten ist -> Die CPU heizt wesentlich mehr und verbrennt wesentlich mehr Strom als normal. Genau das selbe gilt für FurMark. Obendrein werden in Games bei SLI/CF beide GPUs meistens nie komplett ausgelastet 

Die ganz Großen NTs sind für OC-Enthusiasten, Benchmarker, Workstations mit 3-4 GPUs oder Leuten mit 3-4 GPUs


----------



## hybrid79 (28. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Aufklärung. Selbst bei Sapphire auf der Seite wird als Mindestvorraussetzung ein 750W Netzteil angegeben. Da soll noch einer durchsteigen als Endanwender, wenn er sich mit Netzteile nicht auskennt.

Ich könnte aber auch bedenkenlos das DP10 bei 650W Geräteverbrauch betreiben im Dauereinsatz? Oder wird das zu kritisch?


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung. Selbst bei Sapphire auf der Seite wird als Mindestvorraussetzung ein 750W Netzteil angegeben. Da soll noch einer durchsteigen als Endanwender, wenn er sich mit Netzteile nicht auskennt.
> 
> Ich könnte aber auch bedenkenlos das DP10 bei 650W Geräteverbrauch betreiben im Dauereinsatz? Oder wird das zu kritisch?



Die 750W, bzw. die generell übertriebenen Herstellerangaben, sind dafür da, dass selbst der übelste Chinaböller, der nicht mal die Hälfte von dem was drauf steht liefert, die Karte stemmen kann 

650W sind kein Problem, ich bezweifle aber, dass du den ganzen Tag durchgehend Prim95 + FurMark spielst


----------



## hybrid79 (28. Mai 2015)

Das nicht aber evtl bau ich mir mal wirklich 20 SSDs ein  Spass also das DP10 wird es wohl werden. Jetzt bin ich noch hin und her ob ich mir die 40Eur spare bei der 290er 

Ab wieviel FPS wird ein Spiel eigentlich flüssig angezeigt?


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Ab wieviel FPS wird ein Spiel eigentlich flüssig angezeigt?



Das kommt darauf an, welches Spiel gespielt wird, was für ein Mensch du bist, etc. jeder hat da andere Vorlieben


----------



## hybrid79 (28. Mai 2015)

Ich hoffe das wird hier jetzt nicht Offtopic ansonsten sag bescheid dann schreib ich drüben weiter 
Z.B. Crysis 3 bei 2560*1440 - bei computerbase steht das mit der R9 290 dort ca 22fps erreicht werden oO ist das überhaupt vernünftig spielbar?


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das wird hier jetzt nicht Offtopic ansonsten sag bescheid dann schreib ich drüben weiter
> Z.B. Crysis 3 bei 2560*1440 - bei computerbase steht das mit der R9 290 dort ca 22fps erreicht werden oO ist das überhaupt vernünftig spielbar?



Schreib lieber in deinem alten Trhead weiter


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2015)

Wenn du Unsicher bist, kauf das P11 mit 850 Watt.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (28. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> ok und gibts noch andere gute Alternative mit CM ?
> Das E10 reicht mir eigentlich von der Ausstattung, aber ich weiss nicht ob die Wattzahl irgendwann Probleme macht. Das 600W hat dagegen schon wieder schlechtere Werte als das 500er



Ich weis nicht ob das noch Aktuell ist. Das von Thres empfohlene SeaSonic G-550 PCGH ist ja schon genannt wurden, aber was in dem Preisbereich eine wirkliche Alternative ist, ist das Antec Edge
Technisch Top ... Nur kannst du eben Pech mit dem Lüfter haben ^^



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Die Soll-Werte sind auf jeder 12V-Rail 18A, auf der 5V-Rail 24A und ebenso bei der 3.3V 24A (-12V bei 0.3A und 5VSB bei 3A) beim 500W-Modell und da die FSP-Sicherungen meistens sehr präzise Triggern gehe ich von Real 20-21A auf den 12V-Rails aus
> (Die Soll-Werte kriegst du auch vom Datenblatt seitlich auf dem NT )



Ich habe mal ein wenig gesucht und bin bei Hardwareluxx fündig geworden

Dort wird zwar das 600 Watt Modell getestet, aber ich denke die Schutzschaltungen sind dem fast gleich zu setzen


> Zum Thema Schutzschaltungen gibt be quiet! an, dass alle wichtigen Schutzschaltungen gegen Überspannung (OVP), Unterspannung (UVP), Überlast (OPP), Überstrom (OCP) und Kurzschluss (SCP) vorhanden seien. Positiv zu erwähnen ist, dass auch ein Temperaturschutz (OTP) mit an Bord sein soll. Im Test konnten wir das Vorhandensein der OCP auf allen Spannungsschienen problemlos bestätigen. Auf 3,3 bzw. 5 Volt liegen die Abschaltschwellen bei 38 bzw. 35 Ampere, wohingegen die OCP/OPP auf 12 Volt im Bereich einer kombinierten Belastung von ca. 65 Ampere eingreift. Ein Test auf 12V3/12V3, welche jeweils mit 20 Ampere nominal angegeben sind, brachte eine Abschaltschwelle von 30 bis 32 Ampere ans Licht. Alles in allem kann das be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM 600W also funktionierende und ordentlich eingestellte Schutzschaltungen im Bereich OCP/OPP zeigen.



Sollte es evtl. noch andere außer mich interessieren


----------



## TobiMoesi (29. Mai 2015)

hab mir gerade den nt-artikel von cb aus dem jahre 2010 durchgelesen und soweit komm ich auch ganz gut damit klar.
ein kommentar machte mich aber neugierig, dinge wie "shunt-widerstand", " double-forward" und x/y kondensatoren wurden genannt. empfehlungen für lektüre? möchte mich genauer mit dem thema befassen 

sry für groß/kleinschreibung, handy und so


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Mai 2015)

Gute Lektüre wäre z.B. dieser Artikel hier. Zwar schon etwas angestaubt, aber sollte mehr als genug Informationen beinhalten: FAQ Netzteile-Welches ist das richtige? - ComputerBase Forum 
Allerdings funktionieren leider sehr viele Bilder nicht mehr, wieso auch immer


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (29. Mai 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Gute Lektüre wäre z.B. dieser Artikel hier. Zwar schon etwas angestaubt, aber sollte mehr als genug Informationen beinhalten: FAQ Netzteile-Welches ist das richtige? - ComputerBase Forum
> Allerdings funktionieren leider sehr viele Bilder nicht mehr, wieso auch immer



Das stimmt allerdings ...
Ich habe Soul mal angeschrieben und ihn gefragt, ob er den Artikel mal wieder mit Bilder bestücken kann ... Meines achtens wäre es wirklich schade drum ...


----------



## poiu (29. Mai 2015)

Der Soulpain ist schon lange raus der war früher tester bei Anandtech und P3D und stakr aktiv auch hier im Forum, er arbeitet jetzt im Einkauf bei einem Distri


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (29. Mai 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> Der Soulpain ist schon lange raus der war früher tester bei Anandtech und P3D und stakr aktiv auch hier im Forum, er arbeitet jetzt im Einkauf bei einem Distri



Distri ? 

Gesundheit ?!


----------



## gorgeous188 (29. Mai 2015)

Distributor – Wikipedia


----------



## keinnick (29. Mai 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Distri ?
> 
> Gesundheit ?!



Händler bzw. Distributor - Wirtschaftslexikon


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Mai 2015)

Könnte noch unterstützende Leute gebrauchen um jemanden zu überzeugen, den Lüftertausch zu lassen und sich ein neues NT für sein neues System zu holen 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-fuer-dark-power-pro-bqt-p7-750w-gesucht.html


----------



## gorgeous188 (29. Mai 2015)

Wird hier jetzt schon gelästert?


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Mai 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Wird hier jetzt schon gelästert?



Nope war eigentlich ne Frage um Hilfe 
Werd's anders formulierne, vor allem da ich zwei Threads durcheinander geworfen habe


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Mai 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Könnte noch unterstützende Leute gebrauchen um jemanden zu überzeugen, den Lüftertausch zu lassen und sich ein neues NT für sein neues System zu holen
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-fuer-dark-power-pro-bqt-p7-750w-gesucht.html


Wurde der Thread  gelöscht oder ist Tapatalk putt?


----------



## gorgeous188 (29. Mai 2015)

Bei mir am PC funktioniert der Link


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Mai 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wurde der Thread  gelöscht oder ist Tapatalk putt?



Würde sagen Taptalk ist putt


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder ich muss im Chrome öffnen


----------



## hybrid79 (29. Mai 2015)

Warum kann man bei dem Edge Pech mit Lüftern  haben?


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Warum kann man bei dem Edge Pech mit Lüftern  haben?



Der Lüfter beim Edge hat zwar ein hochwertiges Lager aber nicht besonders Leise, weder Im Idle noch unter Last


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Mai 2015)

Hält lange aber dein Gehör nicht [emoji14] 
Aber falls du Fan von Blinke Blinke bist wäre das die richtige Wahl... 
Ich hab mich für das E10 entschieden, weil ich unhörbar (Dank HDD) Strom wollte. Der Rest meines Pcs ist einiges lauter als das E10 ( Dabei ist alles bis auf HDD und Odd sehr leise). Der Be quiet Silent Wings 3 ist leise und langlebig zugleich. Ich würde es mir vielleicht wieder kaufen, auch wenn ich das CoolerMaster Vs450/550sm oder das LC Power Gold Lc9550 mal ausprobieren würde.


----------



## Atent123 (29. Mai 2015)

Du kannst ja die HDDs durch SSDs ersetzten die müssten eigentlich lautlos sein.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte ja schon mal für HDD draussen, weil mir ein Sata Kabel gefehlt hat..... So ruhig.... Und das mit Intel Boxed damals noch Aber ganz ohne HDDS geht es bei mir nicht... Wenn 500 GB SSDs unter 140 Euro sind, leiste ich mir noch mal eine und mache HDDS alle zu externen.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Mai 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> die müssten eigentlich lautlos sein.



Die müssten nicht, Sie sind es auch.


----------



## hybrid79 (29. Mai 2015)

E10 ist auch interessant aber das Dp10 hat halt 50W mehr Reserven wenn ich es evtl. Mal benötige


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> E10 ist auch interessant aber das Dp10 hat halt 50W mehr Reserven wenn ich es evtl. Mal benötige



Mehr als 50W


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> E10 ist auch interessant aber das Dp10 hat halt 50W mehr Reserven wenn ich es evtl. Mal benötige


Das DPP10 kann ungefähr 300-400 Watt mehr als das E10. Es soll Leute geben, die haben es erst bei 900-1000 Watt zum Abschalten gebracht. Aber top Spannungen.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Mai 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das DPP10 kann ungefähr 300-400 Watt mehr als das E10. Es soll Leute geben, die haben es erst bei 900-1000 Watt zum Abschalten gebracht. Aber top Spannungen.



Um welches NT geht es denn jetzt genau?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Mai 2015)

Das DPP10 550 und das E10 500.


----------



## hybrid79 (29. Mai 2015)

Also ist mit dem E10 auch wirklich bei ca. 500W Schluss oder gehen da auch 600 bis 700 locker?


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Also ist mit dem E10 auch wirklich bei ca. 500W Schluss oder gehen da auch 600 bis 700 locker?



Da die FSP-Sicherungen meistens sehr präzise (Außer die OPP beim P10 ) sind, dürften nicht mehr als 600W beim 500W NT drin sein 
Ich habe allerdings keine Ahnung wie die Spannungen und Ripple-Werte bei 120% Last aussehen


----------



## Adi1 (29. Mai 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das DPP10 kann ungefähr 300-400 Watt mehr als das E10. Es soll Leute geben, die haben es erst bei 900-1000 Watt zum Abschalten gebracht. Aber top Spannungen.



Das glaube ich nicht, dass ein NT in der 500W-Klasse erst bei so hohen Belastungen abschaltet. 

Dann wären ja quasi ein Teil der Schutzschaltungen sinnlos.

Außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass BQ die NTs ohne Grund höher auslegt.

So +20% würde ich noch einkalkulieren, mehr aber nicht.


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Mai 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht, dass ein NT in der 500W-Klasse erst bei so hohen Belastungen abschaltet.



Bring den OCK ins Spiel welcher einfach mal die OCP deaktiviert, dann liefert das NT auch so viel  Über Sinn und Unsinn lässt sich natürlich streiten


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Mai 2015)

Irgendwer hat das mal hier gesagt, glaub FrozenPie sogar, oder.


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Mai 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Irgendwer hat das mal hier gesagt, glaub FrozenPie sogar, oder.



Ich habe immer von 700-800W gesprochen, aber nicht 1000W 
Das kam von einem Test welcher von einem der anderen NT-Gurus verlinkt wurde. Ich tippe aber mal, dass dort der OCK verwendet wurde oder er das Messgerät bzw. die Teststation nicht richtig verwenden konnte


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Mai 2015)

Doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber vielleicht ging es auch um das 750er. Müsste dann noch einige Seiten durchsuchen.


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Mai 2015)

Das war im Bezug auf die Angabe von einem der anderen hier bzw. im Bezug auf den verlinkten Test. Wenn ich überall sämtliche Quellen usw. hinschreiben würde, dann würde ich ewig und drei Tage an einem Post sitzen und er wäre dann auch ziemlich lang


----------



## Adi1 (29. Mai 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Bring den OCK ins Spiel welcher einfach mal die OCP deaktiviert, dann liefert das NT auch so viel  Über Sinn und Unsinn lässt sich natürlich streiten



Nee, wir wollen hier mal keinen Stress machen. 

Das dieses "OCK Feature" nun wirklich eine Bereicherung ist, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Mai 2015)

Ok. Das Netzteil hat mehr als genug Leistung, da sind wir uns einig


----------



## hybrid79 (29. Mai 2015)

Also 600 packt das E10 locker? Mhhh  Dann auch Crossfire?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Mai 2015)

Mit dem E10 500 kannst du Crossfire vergessen. Das DPP10 wäre dafür geeignet.
Das E10  500 dürfte ungefähr bei 600-650 abschalten.


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Mai 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das E10  500 dürfte ungefähr bei 600-650 abschalten.



Aber auch nur wenn alle Rails gleichmäßig belastet werden, da die FSP-Sicherung sehr genau abschalten (waren glaube ich 20-21A auf jeder 12V-Rail des E10 bei 18A Sollwert)


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Mai 2015)

Muss ich mal ausprobieren und mal 1,4 Volt auf die Grafikkarte jagen. Wenn nur mein Paket mit dem Energie Kosten Messgerät nicht auf wundersame Weise verschwunden wäre....


----------



## hybrid79 (29. Mai 2015)

Also könnte  man sagen mit CF das DPP10 und ohne das E10 und das passt auch für die naechsten 5 Jahre? Das DPP10 hat auch luefteranschluesse wie ich gesehen habe. Sind diese dann lastenreguliert?


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Also könnte  man sagen mit CF das DPP10 und ohne das E10 und das passt auch für die naechsten 5 Jahre? Das DPP10 hat auch luefteranschluesse wie ich gesehen habe. Sind diese dann lastenreguliert?



Kann man so sagen, ja 
Die Lüfteranschlüsse sind Temperaturreguliert nach der Innentemperatur des Netzteils.


----------



## hybrid79 (29. Mai 2015)

Macht das sinn die Gehaeuseluefter daran anzuschliessen?

Wenn das e10 dann aber das 500er oder is das 600er genauso gut in der praxis?


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Macht das sinn die Gehaeuseluefter daran anzuschliessen?



Nicht wirklich, da ist das Mainboard oder eine extra Lüftersteuerung wie die Bitfenix Recon besser geeignet


----------



## hybrid79 (29. Mai 2015)

Gut welchen Grund haette ich im nicht CF Modus dann noch das Dp10 zu nehmen?


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Gut welchen Grund haette ich im nicht CF Modus dann noch das Dp10 zu nehmen?



Das habe ich schon ein paar Seiten vorher geschrieben


----------



## hybrid79 (29. Mai 2015)

Ja stimmt, kam jetzt schon so viel zusammen, sorry 
Man gestern stand das DPP10 fest jetzt vergleich ich noch mal 

Was kann ich eigentlich mit dem Overclocking Schalter am DPP10 anstellen?
(Overclocking Key zum Umschalten zwischen vier unabhängigen und einer massiven 12V-Leitung) < versteh ich nicht, wozu ist das gut?


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Was kann ich eigentlich mit dem Overclocking Schalter am DPP10 anstellen?
> (Overclocking Key zum Umschalten zwischen vier unabhängigen und einer massiven 12V-Leitung) < versteh ich nicht, wozu ist das gut?



Das Ding deaktiviert einfach eine der wichtigsten Schutzschaltungen, nämlich die OCP auf sämtlichen 12V-Rails, sollte man also demnach nicht verwenden


----------



## hybrid79 (29. Mai 2015)

Brauch man also garnicht einbauen das Blech dafür


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Brauch man also garnicht einbauen das Blech dafür



Nein, am besten ganze weglassen. Verbrennen oder ähnliches


----------



## hybrid79 (29. Mai 2015)

wer ist denn so irre und setzt das ausser kraft? dafür kauf ich das doch, sonst ist es nachher so gut wie mein Nitrox


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> wer ist denn so irre und setzt das ausser kraft? dafür kauf ich das doch, sonst ist es nachher so gut wie mein Nitrox



Der8auer, 8Pack, die gesamte LN2-OC Szene, um mal ein paar zu nennen 


Edit will wissen:
Was ist von einem "Cougar CM Power 700 Watt" zu halten? Befeuert einen I7 930 und bald wohl eine R9 280/280X von Sapphire. Bevor ich jetzt aber die Empfehlungen poste und damit wieder für Seitenlange Diskussionen mit "reicht doch", "hat bis jetzt auch gereicht" sorge, wollt ich kurz ne Info zu dem Teil (auch wenn ich mir denken kann, was hier über das NT geschrieben wird)


----------



## FabianHD (29. Mai 2015)

Ach die benutzen doch schon drei oder vier Netzteile für ein System 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gorgeous188 (29. Mai 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Dabei ist alles bis auf HDD und Odd sehr leise
> das LC Power Gold Lc9550 mal ausprobieren würde.


Habe ich beide hier. Das E10/500 ist wirklich unhörbar. Das LC9550 hat einen schlechten Lüfter der Brummt und (luft)Rauscht 
Meine HDD schaltet sich bei Nichtgebrauch einfach ab, vielleicht wäre das auch eine Option?


----------



## hybrid79 (29. Mai 2015)

mh was mach ich nun DPP10 oder E10. Also CF ist äußerst unwahrscheinlich das ich das je einbauen würde, habe ich bisher nie. Lüftersteuerung übers Netzteil bringt keine guten Vorteile und die Slotblende am besten verbrennen. 
Das einzige was wirklich positiv überbleibt ist für mich die 550W also 50 mehr + die imensen Reserven. 
Aber ob ich die in den nächsten 5-xx Jahren wo ich das Netzteil habe jemans brauche werde für ne GPU+CPU+aufgeblähtes Equipment? 

Einerseits denke ich ja das DPP10 - da machste nichts falsch, anderseits 140 für nen Netzteil ist auch schon nen stolzer Preis 
Bei 500W bekomm ich iwie Magenschmerzen das es mal zu eng wird 

Ist ja schlimmer als ne Grafikkarte aussuchen 


Gibts eigentlich Erfahrung mit dem temperaturgestützen Gehäuselüfter-Anschlüssen? Wo misst das Netzteil im inneren oder äußeren? Laufen die dann meist auf Voll oder auf niedrig? Ich habe eine Steuerung von Scythe, aber eine manuelle mit LCD Anzeige (Temperaturanzeige+Umdrehungen) und manuelle Anpassung. Überlege diese dann evtl ganz wegzulassen bei dem Netzteil. Hier habe ich aber die Fühler im Gehäuse selbst platziert.


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Bei 500W bekomm ich iwie Magenschmerzen das es mal zu eng wird



Wie gesagt: Solange du nicht die Spannungskeule auspackst und/oder einen FX 9590 als CPU besitzt werden 500W für jedes Single-GPU-System ausreichen, außer einer der GPU-Hersteller packt wieder den Holzhammer aus, wie damals NV bei der GTX 480 welche im Alleingang locker 600W+ verbrennt vor allem bei OC


----------



## hybrid79 (29. Mai 2015)

Aber dann wird das 550 auch nicht reichen oder doch locker?


----------



## gorgeous188 (29. Mai 2015)

Nimm endlich das E10/500!!!!


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Aber dann wird das 550 auch nicht reichen oder doch locker?



Doch,das P10 550W reicht aufgrund seiner Reserven! Mensch, Mensch, langsam nimmt das ja Formen an


----------



## hybrid79 (29. Mai 2015)

gut ne, von meinen 85 Beiträgen sind locker  40 hier drin, ich belebe das forum  (oder auch das Gegenteil )

wasn nun e10 oder dpp10. Seht ihr 2 Leute 2 Meinungen garnicht einfach 


wie kann ich eigentlich ausrechnen was mein Netzteil an Watt wirklich schafft? Würde mich mal aus Neugierde interessen und neeeeein ich behalte es nicht


----------



## FabianHD (29. Mai 2015)

Leistung = Strom mal Spannung

Beides steht auf dem Netzteil.

DPP 10

http://pcfoster.pl/public/images/recenzje/dark-p10/zasilacz_10.jpg

E10
http://www.hardbloxx.de/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/bequiet_sp10_500-5.jpg

Also das ist das, was das Netzteil sicher liefert (Jedenfalls bei denen zwei).


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> wie kann ich eigentlich ausrechnen was mein Netzteil an Watt wirklich schafft? Würde mich mal aus Neugierde interessen und neeeeein ich behalte es nicht



Das erfährst du nur aus Überlasttests bzw. generell aus guten Netzteiltests


----------



## hybrid79 (29. Mai 2015)

Also sind bei so Billigdingern die Aufschriften eh unzuverlässig was Ampere, etc. angeht?

Nochmal zu der Lüftersteuerung, wenn das NT auf Volllast dreht, drehen auch die Gehäuselüfter auf Volllast richtig? Wie oft kommt das denn vor das das NT auf volle Last laufen muss?


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Also sind bei so Billigdingern die Aufschriften eh unzuverlässig was Ampere, etc. angeht?
> 
> Nochmal zu der Lüftersteuerung, wenn das NT auf Volllast dreht, drehen auch die Gehäuselüfter auf Volllast richtig? Wie oft kommt das denn vor das das NT auf volle Last laufen muss?



Kommt immer auf das Netzteil an. Das Performance A 530W z.B. ist sehr günstig, aber liefert auch das was drauf steht. Da muss man gute Fertigung von schlechter Fertigung unterscheiden.

Die Lüfter drehen nach der Netzteilinnentemperatur und werden an den Netzteillüfter angepasst. Beim DDP10 550W dreht dieser allerdings von 0-110% Last mit konstanten 490-500 rpm was also quasi gar nichts bringt, wenn du die Lüfter über das Netzteil steuern lässt, weil diese dann immer mit minimaler Drehzahl laufen würden


----------



## hybrid79 (29. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Fotos FabianHD

@FrozenPie
Was  liefert wohl mein Nitrox? 
Und noch eine weitere Frage, es hieß ja das bei Überspannung, etc. es passieren kann, das mit mein Nitrox meine gesamte Hardware schrottet. Kann das mit dem E10 oder DPP10 nicht passieren? Gibts da einen Schutz den das Nitrox nicht hat?


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Also 600 packt das E10 locker? Mhhh  Dann auch Crossfire?



Das 500er E10 hat nur zwei PCIe Stecker. Multi GPU geht ohne Adapter gar nicht. Daher sein lassen.
Willst du mehr Leistung oder mehr Reserven, kauf das P10 mit 550 Watt. Das kann auch 700 Watt stabil und leise liefern.


----------



## hybrid79 (29. Mai 2015)

Denke auch jetzt 40Eur zu sparen macht keinen großen Sinn, da die Leistungsreserve ernom ist und wer weiss was die Hersteller in 5 Jahren so treiben, ich habe ja alleine 5 Jahre Garantie also könnte es durchaus 7 Jahre oder mehr laufen.


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2015)

In 5-7 Jahren gibt es schon längst wieder neue und bessere Netzteile und wer weiß, welche Stecker und Anschlüsse dann benötigt werden.
Netzteile kauft man nicht für die Zukunft sondern immer genau für den Einsatzbereich, den du jetzt hast.


----------



## hybrid79 (29. Mai 2015)

Na nach dem jetzigen würde das E10 locker reichen, evtl. kommt noch ein 5820K am Jahrenende hinzu. CF wäre was für die Zukunft. Aber nicht geplant und unwahrscheinlich. Aber wer weiss was in 2 Jahren für eine Prozessorgeneration von Intel gibt und innerhalb der 5 Jahre will ich eigentlich kein neues NT holen, wenn ich nun 140Eur ausgebe.

Das ist übrigens mein jetziges
Inter-Tech GmbH - Coba Nitrox 600W


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2015)

Das e10 reicht aus. Das P10 ist halt high End.


----------



## hybrid79 (29. Mai 2015)

ja das ist halt die gute Frage HighEnd und für die Zukunft gewappnet für 40Eur mehr oder 40Eur sparen und im schlimmsten Fall ein neues kaufen was ich mit dem DP10 nicht tun müsste.

Denke ich nehme einfach das teurere  Das lässt sich auch nach nen paar Jahren auch wieder gut verkaufen wenn ich dann mal ein neues benötige.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. Mai 2015)

hybrid79, du hast dein eigenen Thread . Oder mach es wie "DerPolacke" nur besser 

Ich möchte immernoch wissen was hiervon zuhalten ist: Cougar CM 700W ATX 2.3


----------



## hybrid79 (29. Mai 2015)

ja sorry, nur is der auch offtopic da gehts um ne Grafikkarte 
Wie "DerPolacke"?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> ja sorry, nur is der auch offtopic da gehts um ne Grafikkarte
> Wie "DerPolacke"?



Ein User des PCGHX, der ein eigenen Fragethread erstellt hat, anstatt immerwieder einen neuen zu unterschiedlichen Themen zu erstellen.
Allerdings scheint er es zuweit getrieben zu haben, indem er sich nen 2t Acc gemacht hat und jetzt wohl mit dauerhaften PCGHX Bann leben muss


----------



## hybrid79 (29. Mai 2015)

ok ich werde in zukunft einen Thread dann eröffnen. Tolle Leute hier und sehr gute Hilfe.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Mai 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Meine HDD schaltet sich bei Nichtgebrauch einfach ab, vielleicht wäre das auch eine Option?



Geht das über das NT oder Mainboard? Der Lärm meiner HDD könnte auch durch teilweise Beschädigung durch Fall 40 cm auf Holz


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Mai 2015)

Kennt sich einer mit dem Xilence Redwing 800W aus? Ich tippe nämlich darauf, dass seine Probleme daran liegen 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ich-ein-hardware-problem-bild-friert-ein.html


----------



## gorgeous188 (29. Mai 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Geht das über das NT oder Mainboard?


Das macht die Festplatte selber. Ich hatte zwei ältere 160GB (Toshiba und Samsung) die durchgehend gedreht haben, jetzt meine aktuelle 1TB WD Blue schaltet sich ab. Ich habe noch zwei 500GB WD Blue hier, müsste ich mal testen ob die das auch schon können.
Und was soll da das Netzteil machen? Den Strom abstellen?  Und wann? Wenn die Festplatte die 3,3V Leitung kurzschließt?


----------



## S754 (29. Mai 2015)

Hallö! Ich hab hier schon mal gefragt wegen einem älteren HP Delta Netzteil, ob man das noch verwenden kann, ihr habt mir grünes Licht gegeben.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...onsthread-zu-netzteilen-1284.html#post7207540

Jetzt hätte ich allerdings noch eine Frage, und zwar welcher Formfaktor hat das Netzteil, falls man das denn doch mal tauschen müsste? Es ist irgendwie höher als ATX.


----------



## FabianHD (29. Mai 2015)

Laut dieser Seite (http://www.ctsestore.com/hp-475w-power-supply-delta-dps-475cb-1-468930-001-480720-001-xw4600-tower)

Width x Length x Height (in) 	10.50 x 10.00 x 6.00

Wobei das wohl eher die Verpackung ist....


----------



## S754 (29. Mai 2015)

Wie jetzt? Das soll laut der Seite Formfaktor ATX sein? 

Mein BQ E10 ist 1 cm weniger hoch und 4 cm breiter.


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2015)

Kann sein, dass es ein Spezial Teil ist, vielleicht für Hp oder so gebaut.


----------



## _chiller_ (30. Mai 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Ich habe immer von 700-800W gesprochen, aber nicht 1000W
> Das kam von einem Test welcher von einem der anderen NT-Gurus verlinkt wurde. Ich tippe aber mal, dass dort der OCK verwendet wurde oder er das Messgerät bzw. die Teststation nicht richtig verwenden konnte


Das wird sich wohl auf meinen damaligen Test beziehen. Ich habe den OC-Key nicht verwendet. So stehts im Review:

An der Chroma schaltete das Netzteil bei folgender Belastung ab:



3,3 Volt-Schiene: Abschaltung bei 34 Ampere (Spannung 3,29 Volt)
5 Volt-Schiene: Abschaltung bei 33 Ampere (Spannung: 4,94 Volt)
12 Volt-Schiene (Gesamt): Abschaltung bei 85 Ampere (Spannung: 11,83 Volt)

Auffällig ist die späte Abschaltung auf 12 Volt, fast 100% Überlast ohne Abschaltung sind mit OCP eigentlich unüblich. Die einzelnen Schienen schalteten zwischen 40 und 50 Ampere ab, was ebenfalls 100% Überlast entspricht. Der OC-Key wird somit unserer Meinung nach überflüssig, da das Netzteil allgemein hohe Belastungen zulässt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Mai 2015)

Das meinte ich mit sauberen Spannungen


----------



## hybrid79 (30. Mai 2015)

Wollte gleich los Netzteil holen 

Der hat auch das E10 600Watt für 119
Das P10 550 Watt für 144

Ist das 600er E10 genauso gut wie das 500er E10?
Denke aber das P10 550 bleibt immer noch belastbarer als das 600er oder?

Wäre auch ohne CF das 550er dann die bessere Wahl?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Mai 2015)

Das P10 ist jeder Zeit die bessere Wahl. Also meistens. 
Das DPP10 ist besser als das E10 600.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Auffällig ist die späte Abschaltung auf 12 Volt, fast 100% Überlast ohne Abschaltung sind mit OCP eigentlich unüblich. Die einzelnen Schienen schalteten zwischen 40 und 50 Ampere ab, was ebenfalls 100% Überlast entspricht. Der OC-Key wird somit unserer Meinung nach überflüssig, da das Netzteil allgemein hohe Belastungen zulässt.



Das Netzteil ist also schon mit aktivem OC Key gebaut. 



hybrid79 schrieb:


> Wäre auch ohne CF das 550er dann die bessere Wahl?



Nimm das P10 und gut.


----------



## hybrid79 (30. Mai 2015)

So ist eingebaut das P10 zusammen mit der 290X Trix.. Ich muss gleich mal gucken ob der PC läuft, obwohl Monitor ist ja an  ich höre nämlich garnix mehr, von wegen Trix ist hörbar im Idle 

Noch mal ganz vielen Dank an euch für eure tolle Hilfe.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2015)

Hast du die Karte jetzt an einer oder an beide Rails angeschlossen?


----------



## hybrid79 (30. Mai 2015)

An einen PCI-Express Anschluss, von dort aus gehen ja 2x8 PIN ab und die dann in die Grafikkarte.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2015)

Dann läuft die Karte auf einer Rail.


----------



## DerFoehn (30. Mai 2015)

Benutze von beiden Kabeln jeweils einen Anschluss. Dann wird die Last auf zwei 12V Rails verteilt.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2015)

Ist bei der Karte jetzt aber nicht wild, wenn sie nur auf einer Rail läuft.
Außerdem nervt hier die Doppelstrang Politik von BeQuiet. 
Schließt du die Karte über beide Rails an, hast du vier PCIe Leitungen im Rechner liegen, von denen du aber nur zwei brauchst.


----------



## hybrid79 (30. Mai 2015)

Oh werde ich demnächst evtl. mal machen, jetzt ist er gerade zu geschraubt  Aber stimmt schon wäre noch ein dickes Kabel drin.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2015)

Wie gesagt, kannst du auch so lassen, dem Netzteil interessiert das nicht.


----------



## hybrid79 (31. Mai 2015)

Aber sicherheitsbedingt wäre das besser oder?


----------



## FrozenPie (31. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Aber sicherheitsbedingt wäre das besser oder?



Nein, wäre nur eine günstigere Lastverteilung wenn die Karte über beide Rails angeschlossen wäre


----------



## hybrid79 (31. Mai 2015)

Inwiefern günstiger? Ich muss mich immer noch an die Ruhe gewöhnen und ich dachte mein altes System war schon leise


----------



## FrozenPie (31. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Inwiefern günstiger?



Gleichmäßigere Belastung = günstiger als ungleichmäßige Belastung? Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## hybrid79 (31. Mai 2015)

Sonntag morgen, glaub ich bin noch nicht ganz wach


----------



## FrozenPie (31. Mai 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Sonntag morgen, glaub ich bin noch nicht ganz wach



Ich hab die Nacht gar nicht erst geschlafen


----------



## hybrid79 (31. Mai 2015)

oha wäre evtl. auch besser gewesen


----------



## ebastler (31. Mai 2015)

Naja, solange die GPU nicht im Stande ist, die OCP einer Rail auszulösen, ist es eigentlich egal, ob man ein Kabel nimmt oder zwei.
Bei einer 290X mit OC sähe es dann vermutlich anders aus, aber bei einer 280X... Solange er nicht ausgeht, lass es so.


----------



## hybrid79 (31. Mai 2015)

Ich hab ja eine 290X OC TriX von Sapphire. Aber ausgegangen ist bisher nichts.


----------



## ebastler (31. Mai 2015)

Ach, vredammt, ins falsche Profil geguckt. Naja, wie gesagt - solange es reicht, reichts 
Hätte gedacht, dass es da knapp wird mit der OCP.


----------



## Pu244 (31. Mai 2015)

Beim Zack Zack ist gerade ein Corsair im Angebot:
ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal

und die Daten kommen mir irgendwie bekannt vor, 480W@ 12V und auch einige andere Dinge erinnern mich an mein N600. Das N600 hat allerdings 2 PCIe 8 Pin statt 6 Pin, dafür hat das Corsair 150W statt 130W auf den Minorrails.

Daher meine Frage:
Könnte es sein das bei Netzteile auf einer ähnlichen oder gar der selben Plattform aufbauen?
Wenn ja, dann hätte sich meine alte Reservegurke ja noch ganz gut geschlagen, besonders da ich das Ding etwa 2011 für 5-10€ weniger gekauft habe.

http://www.lepatek.de/fileadmin/produkte/netzteile/n-serie/N-Series_Datasheet_DE.pdf


----------



## SimplyAlegend (31. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre sind beide von CWT:

LEPA - PSU Review Database

Corsair - PSU Platform Database

Allerdings gibts vom CX offenbar mehere Versionen, eine neuere mit 2 x 6+2 pins. 
Trotzdem ist die Plattform wahrscheinlich die selbe oder zumindest nur leicht verändert.
Die CX Serie ist aber auch nicht wircklich gut, extrem auf budget getrimmt und veraltet. Dazu ne schwache 12V Rail und nur bei 30 °C gerated. Für das Geld (oder etwas mehr) kriegt man sehr viel bessere Netzteile.


----------



## gorgeous188 (31. Mai 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Gleichmäßigere Belastung = günstiger als ungleichmäßige Belastung?



HILFE, an 12V3 hängt ein 8poliger PCIe Stecker, an 12V4 nur ein 6poliger Stecker. Muss ich jetzt einen 75 Watt Lastwiderstand an 12V4 einlöten, um beide Rails gleichmäßig zu belasten?  An 12V2 nur 90 Watt. Und an 12V1? Und wie sieht es erst bei meinem LC9550 aus?


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> HILFE, an 12V3 hängt ein 8poliger PCIe Stecker, an 12V4 nur ein 6poliger Stecker. Muss ich jetzt einen 75 Watt Lastwiderstand an 12V4 einlöten, um beide Rails gleichmäßig zu belasten?



Nein. So ein Netzteil sollte man gar nicht erst kaufen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (1. Juni 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nein. So ein Netzteil sollte man gar nicht erst kaufen.


----------



## gorgeous188 (1. Juni 2015)

Achso, du rätst mir gerade von meinem Straight E10 500 Watt ab?


----------



## Pu244 (2. Juni 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Achso, du rätst mir gerade von meinem Straight E10 500 Watt ab?



Dachte beim E10 500W hängt an Rail 4 ein 8 Pin PCIe...


----------



## FrozenPie (2. Juni 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Dachte beim E10 500W hängt an Rail 4 ein 8 Pin PCIe...



Ist ja auch so, deswegen wundert's mich


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Juni 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Achso, du rätst mir gerade von meinem Straight E10 500 Watt ab? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


Das ist viel zu schwach. Muss mindestens ein 700 Watt Netzteil sein. Steht ja auf der Packung deiner Grafikkarte. Am besten ein Ms Tech.


----------



## gorgeous188 (2. Juni 2015)

Wenn meine Grafikkarte halt nur 1x 6polig und 1x 8polig hat? Deswegen ja die Frage, ob ich auf Rail 4 noch einen 75 Watt Lastwiderstand einlöten muss


----------



## poiu (2. Juni 2015)

OMG  seasonic geht unter die Blink Blink Hersteller und zeigt auf der Computex beleuchtete NT heißen Lighting cube oder so XD


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (2. Juni 2015)

Solange sie nicht die Qualität an die der Blinki-Hersteller angleichen, bekommen wenigstens die Leute, die nur nach sowas suchen, keine Chinaknaller mehr (Vorrausgesetzt ihnen gefällt das Seasonic)


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Juni 2015)

Antec hat auch beleuchtete Netzteile. Gefertigt von Seasonic. Seasonic sollte einfach mal gescheite leise Lüfter verbauen. Das reicht fürs erste.....


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Dachte beim E10 500W hängt an Rail 4 ein 8 Pin PCIe...



Genauso wie an Rail 3, daher weiß ich auch nicht, was das soll. 



poiu schrieb:


> OMG  seasonic geht unter die Blink Blink Hersteller und zeigt auf der Computex beleuchtete NT heißen Lighting cube oder so XD



Ja. Erschreckend. 
Seasonic Titanium kommt Ende 2015 - News Hartware.net


----------



## poiu (2. Juni 2015)

@Dreiradsimulator

die neuen NT sollen wie die snow white FDB Lüfter besitzen


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2015)

Gefertigt von Protechnic?


----------



## poiu (2. Juni 2015)

in denn alten Snow White waren es wohl ONG HUA


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Juni 2015)

Gesundheit! Ist es schlimm? 
Sind die Lüfter wenigstens leiser als bei den G?


----------



## Watertouch (2. Juni 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Wenn meine Grafikkarte halt nur 1x 6polig und 1x 8polig hat? Deswegen ja die Frage, ob ich auf Rail 4 noch einen 75 Watt Lastwiderstand einlöten muss [emoji38]


Ich bitte dich! MS Tech kann nicht annährend mit Intertech mithalten!


----------



## Watertouch (2. Juni 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Wenn meine Grafikkarte halt nur 1x 6polig und 1x 8polig hat? Deswegen ja die Frage, ob ich auf Rail 4 noch einen 75 Watt Lastwiderstand einlöten muss [emoji38]


Ich bitte dich! MS Tech kann nicht annährend mit Intertech mithalten!


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Juni 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> in denn alten Snow White waren es wohl ONG HUA



Hong Hua 



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Sind die Lüfter wenigstens leiser als bei den G?


Der Lüfter im G ist doch schon relativ leise. Das Problem ist schlicht, dass er schon bei ~300W Primärlast stark aufdreht...


----------



## gorgeous188 (2. Juni 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Genauso wie an Rail 3, daher weiß ich auch nicht, was das soll.



Du verstehst den Witz wohl immer noch nicht. Es hieß, man soll jede Rail gleichmäßig belasten. Deswegen habe ich scherzeshalber gefragt, ob ich einen 75W Lastwiderstand verlöten muss, weil (jetzt kommt die Pointe!!!) weil ich auf der einen Rail nur einen 6poligen PCIe Stecker im Einsatz habe, auf der anderen Rail aber einen 8poligen Stecker.
Entsprechend belaste ich Rail 3 aktuell mit 150 Watt, Rail 4 aber nur mit 75 Watt. Der Vollständigkeithalber: Rail 2 90 Watt, Rail 1 75+X Watt.


----------



## Atent123 (2. Juni 2015)

Ist das HX1000i eigentlich Flextronic oder CWT ?


----------



## Watertouch (2. Juni 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Ist das HX1000i eigentlich Flextronic oder CWT ?


Ist CWT. Corsair HX1000i im Test


----------



## FrozenPie (2. Juni 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Ist das HX1000i eigentlich Flextronic oder CWT ?



Mal ein Zitat aus einem "Test":


			
				PC-Max schrieb:
			
		

> Für das HX1000i hat Corsair die CSH-Plattform des OEMs CWT auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse angepasst.


Dürfte also CWT sein 

Edit: Zu langsam.. Ich sollte aufhören meine Posts mit Belegen zu bestücken


----------



## Atent123 (2. Juni 2015)

Hat das Ding wieder diese Digitalwandler die bei der 295x zur selbst Zerstörung führen ?


----------



## FrozenPie (2. Juni 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Hat das Ding wieder diese Digitalwandler die bei der 295x zur selbst Zerstörung führen ?



Die Digitalwandler haben, meines Wissens nach, nur die AXi-Modelle, die HXi sind davon verschont geblieben 
Bitte korrigieren falls ich Falsch liege


----------



## poiu (3. Juni 2015)

review zum SFX von SilverStone

Silverstone SST-SX-500LG im Test


----------



## FrozenPie (3. Juni 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> review zum SFX von SilverStone
> 
> Silverstone SST-SX-500LG im Test



Es hätte so schön sein können, aber das was die da abgeliefert haben ist ja zum Heulen :cry:
Keine OCP/UVP auf 12V, eine OPP die erst bei 150% greifen *soll*, stark schwankende und abfallende Lasten bei Überlast und das einspringen der OTP vor der OPP, kombiniert mit der doch sehr hohen Restwelligkeit. So viel verschenktes Potenzial für ein SFX-L-Netzteil


----------



## Icedaft (3. Juni 2015)

Nun gut, für einen nicht übertakteten 4790K oder einen Xeon 1245 plus einer leistungsstarker GPU (GTX980TI / R9 390) im DAN-Gehäuse sollte es ja reichen.

Viel Auswahl gibt es in der Leistungsklasse bei SFX(L)-Netzteilen ja leider nicht.


----------



## ebastler (3. Juni 2015)

Chieftec hat da auch was vermutlich recht Nettes, wollte ich schon länger testen, aber mein Mail mit Anfrage um ein Sample scheint verloren gegangen zu sein, und ich hab immer vergessen, nochmal nachzufragen... Und grad eh keine Zeit.


----------



## poiu (3. Juni 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Es hätte so schön sein können, aber das was die da abgeliefert haben ist ja zum Heulen :cry:
> Keine OCP/UVP auf 12V, eine OPP die erst bei 150% greifen *soll*, stark schwankende und abfallende Lasten bei Überlast und das einspringen der OTP vor der OPP, kombiniert mit der doch sehr hohen Restwelligkeit. So viel verschenktes Potenzial für ein SFX-L-Netzteil



Das Problem dürfte in dem Fall wohl wirklich Single Rail sein die OCP greift bei 62,5A und UVP bei 8,5V das NT gibt aber vor einer dieser Grenzen den geist auf

Das Nt ist ursprünglich Dual Rail das zusammen gelötet wurde und zwar alle drei die ich bisher geshen hab  SFX-L Sharkoon, SilverStone, Chieftec sind in diesem Punkt Identisch.
 Bei einem Dual rail würde das NT wohl früher abschalten

Wie im dortigen test ist die situation aber ein extrem Fall, der zwar ein nachteil ist aber an sich im regulären betrieb unwahrscheinlich erscheint.

 Die Restwelligkeit ist ja weit innerhalb der Spezifikationen, das NT bewegt sich hat an denn technischen Grenzen,  es gibt ATX Netzteile die teuerer lauter und schlimmere Specs haben 

Somit das Gesamtpaket ist schon in Ordnung


----------



## _chiller_ (3. Juni 2015)

Die Problematik mit der Überlast bei den SFX-L Modellen kann ich bestätigen. Ich habe alle Versionen von Sharkoon, Chieftec und SilverStone getestet und von insgesamt 6 Samples vier Modelle an der Chroma geschrottet. Ist also ein Serien-Problem


----------



## Philipus II (3. Juni 2015)

Da wurde wohl bei der Integration der Schutzschaltungen gepatzt. Die Auslösewerte hätten angepasst werden müssen.


----------



## poiu (3. Juni 2015)

ich vermute mal das die Brands single Rail haben wollten udn die kein Bock mehr um das von Multi auf Single Rail anzupassen

Ich finde es immer noch Kurios das ein deutlich teurer IC eingesetzt wird als es für ein Single rail


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Du verstehst den Witz wohl immer noch nicht. Es hieß, man soll jede Rail gleichmäßig belasten. Deswegen habe ich scherzeshalber gefragt, ob ich einen 75W Lastwiderstand verlöten muss, weil (jetzt kommt die Pointe!!!) weil ich auf der einen Rail nur einen 6poligen PCIe Stecker im Einsatz habe, auf der anderen Rail aber einen 8poligen Stecker.
> Entsprechend belaste ich Rail 3 aktuell mit 150 Watt, Rail 4 aber nur mit 75 Watt. Der Vollständigkeithalber: Rail 2 90 Watt, Rail 1 75+X Watt.



Und ich hab geschrieben, dass man so ein Netzteil erst gar nicht kaufen sollte.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (3. Juni 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Die Problematik mit der Überlast bei den SFX-L Modellen kann ich bestätigen. Ich habe alle Versionen von Sharkoon, Chieftec und SilverStone getestet und von insgesamt 6 Samples vier Modelle an der Chroma geschrottet. Ist also ein Serien-Problem



Ich nehme mal an die SFX L modelle sind alle vom selben OEM? Wer hat die den gebaut?


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2015)

Das 500 Watt Modell wird von Sirtec gefertigt.


----------



## _chiller_ (3. Juni 2015)

Genau, sind technisch alle weitestgehend identisch und reagieren bei Überlast ebenfalls identisch.


----------



## ebastler (3. Juni 2015)

Also mit "Boom".


----------



## _chiller_ (3. Juni 2015)

Geknallt hats nicht, die Teile sind leise gestorben ^^


----------



## ebastler (3. Juni 2015)

Ach Menno


----------



## poiu (3. Juni 2015)

wobei man wirklich berücksichtigen muss das bei der überlast die Spannung 10V fällt jeder PC kackt da vorher ab^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Juni 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> wobei man wirklich berücksichtigen muss das bei der überlast die Spannung 10V fällt jeder PC kackt da vorher ab^^


I'm not so sure about that...

Würds aber gern mal testen, hab gerade nicht das benötigte Equip.
Wer mal 'nen kräftiges Labornetzteil hat, kanns ja mal ausprobieren....

Ich würd fast befürchten, dass der PC auch mit 10V  noch ganz gut geht, weil eben vor jedem Quatsch 'nen Regler vor sitzt...


----------



## poiu (3. Juni 2015)

also selsbt alte PIII Mobos sind bei mir mit leichten unterschreitungen der ATX Specs nichtmal gestartet

ich schaue mal vielleich Modifiziere ich mal ein NT das einen internen Poti hat das alte g500 hatte einen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Juni 2015)

Die Schutzschaltungen sind ja voll für den Hintern. Dabei dachte ich, juhu einige empfehlenswerte Sfx NT. Das hat sich mit Sirtec und miesen Schutzschaltungen ja erledigt.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juni 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> also selsbt alte PIII Mobos sind bei mir mit leichten unterschreitungen der ATX Specs nichtmal gestartet


Nicht selbst sondern gerade die sollten da noch eher Probleme haben. Mittlerweile läuft ja ausser vielleicht Festplattenmotoren nichts mehr mit der Eingangsspannung, ergo tut weniger auch nicht weh solang dem Wandler der Abstand zur Zielspannung reicht.


----------



## poiu (3. Juni 2015)

ich hoffe das die drei Hersteller auf die gebalte Kritik reagieren und in zukünftigen Revisionen ändern


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Juni 2015)

Und vielleicht bei fähigeren Fertiger fertigen lassen.


----------



## denzi24 (3. Juni 2015)

Ich finde, dass die Netzteile von EVGA sehr oft übersehen werden. Ich hab eins und bin super zufrieden. Ausserdem haben sie einen sehr guten Preis.


----------



## poiu (3. Juni 2015)

EVGA ist hgalt Super Flower und Seasonic ^^ kann man kaufen muss man nicht


----------



## FrozenPie (3. Juni 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> EVGA ist hgalt Super Flower und Seasonic ^^ kann man kaufen muss man nicht



Die EVGA Bxxx sind doch quasi L8er oder hab ich das falsch im Gedächtnis?


----------



## poiu (3. Juni 2015)

ach die irrelevante jo jo ich dachte wir wären hier im freak NT teil und sprechen nur von High end und nicht von sub low buget 

wobei da gibts wohl auch FSP High end 1000W teile


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Juni 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Und vielleicht bei fähigeren Fertiger fertigen lassen.


Es ist IMMER der Inverkehrbringer aka Auftraggeber Schuld an solchem Käse.

Diese Geräte sind Original als Dual Rail ausgelegt. WER hat den Auftrag erteilt, das ganze zu 'nem Single Rail umzufriemeln??
UNnd dann hätte man das ganze auch noch überprüfen müssen - der AUftraggeber, nicht der Hersteller!

Das ist etwas, was viele gern vergessen...

Der Hersteller fertigt dir das, was du möchtest (bzw wenn du GLück hast, das, was sie selbst verantworten können)...
Wenn das Schrott ist, dann bekommst du oft auch Schrott...



poiu schrieb:


> also selsbt alte PIII Mobos sind bei mir mit leichten unterschreitungen der ATX Specs nichtmal gestartet
> ich schaue mal vielleich Modifiziere ich mal ein NT das einen internen Poti hat das alte g500 hatte einen


Nee, du solltest da schon eher moderne Boards nutzen.
Je moderner desto besser...

Also mindestens LGA775, besser 115x, FM2 oder AM3...

Gerade ältere Boards saugen einige Spannungen direkt aus dem Netzteil. 
Ein P3 Board nutzt z.B. SDR-SDRAM, der eine Versorgungsspannung von 3,3V nutzt. Das kannst dann z.T. direkt ausm Netzteil saugen. Chipsatz eventuell auch. Ebenso andere DInge.

Bei modernen Boards hast aber vor wirklich JEDEM Bauteil 'nen Spannungsregler, der die Spannung runter regelt...
Mit Pech frisst der dann auch 7V oder so...


----------



## poiu (4. Juni 2015)

das mit dem PIII ist einige Jahre her und damals  mit dem NT wollte keines meiner Boards starten und da hatte ich mehrer probiert die hatten alle unterschiedliche Sockel 775, 1366, 1156,.. das olle PIII ist hängen geblieben^^


----------



## gorgeous188 (4. Juni 2015)

AGP lief auch mal direkt mit 3,3V


----------



## Philipus II (4. Juni 2015)

PCIe-Versorgungsspannugn über den Steckplatz kommt ja auch direkt aus dem Netzteil. Aber da sitzen ja Wandler auf der Grafikkarte.


----------



## JPW (4. Juni 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich hab geschrieben, dass man so ein Netzteil erst gar nicht kaufen sollte.


Es ging doch nicht um das Netzteil, sondern darum das die Grafikkarte 8 und 6 Pol Stecker hat. 
Also hast du jeweils auf einer Rail einmal einen 8 und einen 6 Anschluss, damit der Theorie nach weniger Belastung auf der letzteren...


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2015)

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, was du mir damit sagen willst. 
Beide Kabel haben je 6+2 Pin Stecker. Ergo können beide das gleiche leisten.
Ob du nur die 6 Pin oder nur einen 6+2 bin brauchst, spielt dabei keine Rolle.
Blöd sind Netzteile, die eben nicht 2x 6+2 haben sondern nur einen mit 6+2 bieten.


----------



## gorgeous188 (4. Juni 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Gleichmäßigere Belastung = günstiger als ungleichmäßige Belastung



Nur um das ging es


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2015)

Und das hast du, wenn du Karten wie die Asus Strix hast, die nur einen 8 Pin Stecker nutzt. Da liegt dann die zweite PCIe Leitung tot in der Ecke herum.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Juni 2015)

Tja das ist halt für Netzteile wie das Corsair Vs450/Cs450


----------



## Legacyy (8. Juni 2015)

Kennt jemand noch das Netzteil "Colors It 350U-SCE" ?
Hatte das die Woche in nem Rechner gefunden und kann nix mit anfangen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Juni 2015)

Das Ding ist sicher schon alt, wenn ich mir das auf Google Bilder angucke


----------



## poiu (8. Juni 2015)

Schonmal gehört ewig her 

https://translate.google.de/transla...=http://forum.radeon.ru/viewtopic.php?t=25849

scheint in russland für 50 rubel über denn Tisch gegangen zu sein


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Juni 2015)

Also ungefähr wie das 12 Euro LC Power LC 420 mit max. 120 Watt oder so


----------



## hybrid79 (8. Juni 2015)

Wie ist das eigentlich beim  dpp10 wenn ich die grafikkarte an 2 rails anschließen möchte.  Muss ich dann von rail 1 vga 1 nehmen und von rail2 vga2? Oder beides vga1?


----------



## Icedaft (8. Juni 2015)

RTFM, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein...


----------



## poiu (8. Juni 2015)

steht doch  im Handbuch


----------



## hybrid79 (8. Juni 2015)

Im Jandbuch steht wenn ich 4 kabel angeschlossen habe welche 2 ich dann benutzen soll? Nun gut dann danke

EDIT: Da steht garnichts darüber im Handbuch, ausser Grafikkarte 1 an 1, etc. , so wie ich es schon vermutet habe. War aber nicht meine Frage.

Muss ich nun VGA1 (PCIe 1) + VGA1 (PCIe 2)  an Graka hängen oder VGA1 (PCIe 1) + VGA2 (PCIe 2)


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Juni 2015)

Zweiteres würde ich sagen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Im Jandbuch steht wenn ich 4 kabel angeschlossen habe welche 2 ich dann benutzen soll? Nun gut dann danke
> 
> EDIT: Da steht garnichts darüber im Handbuch, ausser Grafikkarte 1 an 1, etc. , so wie ich es schon vermutet habe. War aber nicht meine Frage.
> 
> Muss ich nun VGA1 (PCIe 1) + VGA1 (PCIe 2)  an Graka hängen oder VGA1 (PCIe 1) + VGA2 (PCIe 2)



Natürlich steht das im Handbuch. Du musst das mal richtig lesen. 

Die erste Rail läuft über Port 1 und 2. Die zweite Rail läuft über Port 3 und 4.
Willst du also die Karte über beide Rails anschließen, musst du ein Kabel an Port 1 und das zweite Kabel an Port 4 anschließen.
Der Nachteil ist, dass du nur die Doppelstränge hast. Je ein Kabel mit 2x PCIe liegt dann blöd im Case herum.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Im Jandbuch steht wenn ich 4 kabel angeschlossen habe welche 2 ich dann benutzen soll? Nun gut dann danke
> 
> EDIT: Da steht garnichts darüber im Handbuch, ausser Grafikkarte 1 an 1, etc. , so wie ich es schon vermutet habe. War aber nicht meine Frage.
> 
> Muss ich nun VGA1 (PCIe 1) + VGA1 (PCIe 2)  an Graka hängen oder VGA1 (PCIe 1) + VGA2 (PCIe 2)



Natürlich steht das im Handbuch. Du musst das mal richtig lesen. 

Die erste Rail läuft über Port 1 und 2. Die zweite Rail läuft über Port 3 und 4.
Willst du also die Karte über beide Rails anschließen, musst du ein Kabel an Port 1 und das zweite Kabel an Port 4 anschließen.
Der Nachteil ist, dass du nur die Doppelstränge hast. Je ein Kabel mit 2x PCIe liegt dann blöd im Case herum.


----------



## hybrid79 (8. Juni 2015)

Ok muss ich doch mal in Ruhe lesen 

das meinte ich ja, habe insgesamt so 4 Kabel also müsste es nach deiner Beschreibung von Stecker 1 VGA1 sein und von Stecker 2 VGA 2. Richtig?


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2015)

Du hast zwei Doppelstrangkabel mit je 2x6+2 Pin.
Den einen Doppelstrang in Anschluss 1 beim Netzteil und den zweiten in Anschluss 4 und dann nutzt du beide Rails.
Hast dafür aber auch Kabelsalat.


----------



## hybrid79 (8. Juni 2015)

So grad mal durchgeschaut in den technischen Daten  Also müsste aber auch Anschluss 1 und Anschluss 3 gehen oder? So wie ich das verstehe sind dann PCIe1 und 2 auf ein Rail und PCIe3 und 4 auf den 2. Rail. Richtig? 

Aber vom 2. ausgehenden Doppelkabel ist es egal ob ich den Stecker VGA1 oder Stecker VGA2 nehme?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Juni 2015)

Ein paar Werte, die die Arbeit in den Kaufberatungsthreads etwas unterstützen. 
Beim Grid Autosport ~220 Watt
FurMark und Prime 315 Watt
Driver San Francisco 111 Watt 
Idle 47 Watt 
Film 55 Watt 
Dürfte zwar ein Wenig langweilig sein, da das für diese Hardware jeder kennt aber ist doch gut das für Threads zu wissen (reicht mein 400 Watt NT für 280+4460...)


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Juni 2015)

Sind die Werte an der Steckdose gemessen?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Juni 2015)

Ja, mit meinem neuen Emg. Ohne Moni.
Also Sekundär noch mal weniger.


----------



## ebastler (9. Juni 2015)

FurMark + Prime so wenig 
Da schaff ich 450W mit der GPU @stock :>


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Juni 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ja, mit meinem neuen Emg. Ohne Moni.
> Also Sekundär noch mal weniger.



Heißt als die Werte wären Real folgende:

Beim Grid Autosport ~198 Watt
FurMark und Prime ~284 Watt
Driver San Francisco ~100 Watt 
Idle ~40 Watt 
Film ~47 Watt 

Genaugenommen würde also ein 300W Netzteil reichen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Juni 2015)

Sowas in der Art. So viele 300 Watt Netzteile mit 6+8 Pin kenne ich nicht. Höchstens das Seasonic G360 vielleicht.


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Juni 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Sowas in der Art. So viele 300 Watt Netzteile mit 6+8 Pin kenne ich nicht. Höchstens das Seasonic G360 vielleicht.



Das hat leider nur 1x 6-Pin. Ist so eine Verschwendung von Potential (min. 1x 6+2-Pin besser 2x 6-Pin hättens schon sein dürfen), genau wie der Einsatz von LLC-Resonanzwandlung in diesem Wattbereich, da wäre Active-Clamp wirklich Sinnvoller gewesen da Effizienter  OCP auf 12V fehlt dem Teil ja leider auch


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Juni 2015)

Das SuperFlower Power Hx 350 ginge. Für die Kohle kann ich aber fast ein LC Power Gold Lc9550 nehmen.


----------



## Philipus II (9. Juni 2015)

OCP auf +12V wird bei DC-DC-Netzteilen nicht zwingend benötigt. Bei 360 Watt würde ich mir da keine Sorgen machen. Das LC-Power schafft übrigens kein Gold und ist daher kein Vergleich.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Juni 2015)

Das ist mir durchaus bewusst. Aber Silber ist auch ok. Blöd ist halt der miese Lüfter.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (10. Juni 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> OCP auf +12V wird bei DC-DC-Netzteilen nicht zwingend benötigt.





Was ???
Wieso das ?
Gerade bei DC-DC Netzteile würde ich es erst recht für Sinnvoll halten. Gerade wenn SeaSonic ohnehin schon weit aus mehr Power aus deinen Netzteilen rausholt.

Kannst du mir erklären warum das so ist ?!


----------



## Philipus II (10. Juni 2015)

Bei DC-DC-Netzteilen kann die +12V bis zur OPP belastet werden, ohne das Spannungen oder Restwelligkeit den erlaubten Bereich verlassen oder das Netzteil beschädigt wird. OCP bringt nur eine leicht schnellere Reaktion (zeitlich, nicht Auslöseschwelle). Hast du die PCGH 03/2015 zur Hand? Da werden Schutzschaltungen genauer erklärt. Von mir


----------



## ebastler (10. Juni 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Bei DC-DC-Netzteilen kann die +12V bis zur OPP belastet werden, ohne das Spannungen oder Restwelligkeit den erlaubten Bereich verlassen oder das Netzteil beschädigt wird. OCP bringt nur eine leicht schnellere Reaktion (zeitlich, nicht Auslöseschwelle). Hast du die PCGH 03/2015 zur Hand? Da werden Schutzschaltungen genauer erklärt. Von mir



Eigenlob stinkt 

Aber Recht hast du. Auch, wenn ich es wohl anders formuliert hätte (und das dann wieder keiner außer uns Elektronikfreaks und Netzteiltestern kapiert hätte^^)
Die Ausgabe muss ich mir besorgen, interessiert mich!


----------



## Philipus II (10. Juni 2015)

Naja, ich möchte halt nicht zu detailliert hier erklären, schließlich hängen meine Auftrage und damit ein Teil meines Lebensunterhalts schlussendlich auch von den Heftverkäufen ab. Ich habe daher ein gewisses Eigeninteresse am Absatz.


----------



## ebastler (10. Juni 2015)

Stimmt. Entweder man hält es simpel, oder man erklärt ewig. Sonst können einem halt immer die selben 3 Leute folgen, die es eh schon vorher gewusst haben, und der Rest kapiert wieder nix^^
Und ich plauder auf anderen Seiten ja auch nicht zu viel zu meinen Reviews aus, verstehe deine Einstellung da ganz gut.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. Juni 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> OCP auf +12V wird bei DC-DC-Netzteilen nicht zwingend benötigt. Bei 360 Watt würde ich mir da keine Sorgen machen. Das LC-Power schafft übrigens kein Gold und ist daher kein Vergleich.





Philipus II schrieb:


> Bei DC-DC-Netzteilen kann die +12V bis zur OPP belastet werden, ohne das Spannungen oder Restwelligkeit den erlaubten Bereich verlassen oder das Netzteil beschädigt wird. OCP bringt nur eine leicht schnellere Reaktion (zeitlich, nicht Auslöseschwelle). Hast du die PCGH 03/2015 zur Hand? Da werden Schutzschaltungen genauer erklärt. Von mir



Aber ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, du redest hier vom nieder Watt Bereich ... Denn im Bereich von 550Watt und höher würde mir schon ein wenig flau im Magen werden, wenn ich keine OCP bei DC-DC Wandlern habe


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Juni 2015)

Ging ja um das Seasonic G360


----------



## ebastler (11. Juni 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Aber ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, du redest hier vom nieder Watt Bereich ... Denn im Bereich von 550 Watt und höher würde mir schon ein wenig flau im Magen werden, wenn ich keine OCP bei DC-DC Wandlern habe


Naja. Ein 550 W NT mit DC-DC darf 550 W auf 12 V only liefern, oder 550 W combined. Am simpelsten und effektivsten überwacht man das mit OCP auf 3.3/5 V und OCP auf 12 V. Damit ist man in jeder erdenklichen Belastung abgesichert. 
Hat man halt nur eine 12 V Rail, aber bei 550 W... Who cares.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2015)

Nettes Zusammentreffen von preiswerten Netzteilen. 
Drei 40-Euro-Netzteile im Test: 500 bis 560 Watt von LC-Power, SilverStone und Cooler Master - ComputerBase


----------



## FrozenPie (11. Juni 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nettes Zusammentreffen von preiswerten Netzteilen.
> Drei 40-Euro-Netzteile im Test: 500 bis 560 Watt von LC-Power, SilverStone und Cooler Master - ComputerBase



Scheint bei SilverStone ja Tradition zu haben Netzteile mit extrem hoher Restwelligkeit und quasi ohne irgendeine Art von Überwachung auf 12V zu bauen. Ich kenn von denen jedenfalls kein Netzteil welches jemals bei hoher Last Ripple-Werte innerhalb der ATX-Specs hatte


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Juni 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nettes Zusammentreffen von preiswerten Netzteilen.
> Drei 40-Euro-Netzteile im Test: 500 bis 560 Watt von LC-Power, SilverStone und Cooler Master - ComputerBase


Da schreit es nach : gib 15 Euro mehr aus und du bekommst ein 80 plus Silber Indy NT. Schon bei dem Text "dem mittlerweile 6 Jahre alten LC Power" graut es mich.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2015)

Die 6 Jahre siehst du dem LC Power auch an, wenn man sich die Verdrahtung anschaut.
Das ist heute ein No Go und daher kauft das auch keiner mehr. Völlig zurecht.


----------



## _chiller_ (11. Juni 2015)

Dabei ist das LC-Power kein Netzteil vor dem man angst haben müsste  Aber die 6 Jahre merkt man dem Netzteil an, der Nachfolger steht ja schon vor der Tür.


----------



## ebastler (11. Juni 2015)

Wann geht dein Review zum Silver online? Meins ist schon fertig, wartet noch auf eine zweite Korrektur.


----------



## _chiller_ (11. Juni 2015)

Das kann noch dauern, aktuell mache ich das zu SFX-L und ein weiterer Artikel kommt noch davor. Und ich gehe schwer davon aus das mir der ein oder andere NDA-Test auch noch in die Quere kommen wird ^^


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Juni 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die 6 Jahre siehst du dem LC Power auch an, wenn man sich die Verdrahtung anschaut.
> Das ist heute ein No Go und daher kauft das auch keiner mehr. Völlig zurecht.


Das sieht äußerlich auch sehr nach alt und billig aus. Aber besser als das LC 6660 oder wie die billigen alle heissen


----------



## DerFoehn (11. Juni 2015)

Ach du heiliger Spannungswandler. Das Silverstone ist ja die reinste Katastrophe... Wieso kommt so ein Schrott überhaupt auf den Markt?


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2015)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Ach du heiliger Spannungswandler. Das Silverstone ist ja die reinste Katastrophe... Wieso kommt so ein Schrott überhaupt auf den Markt?



Silverstone hat dem Gamezoom Review vertraut.


----------



## gorgeous188 (11. Juni 2015)

> Die verwendete Teststation ist dabei nicht mit der zuletzt von ComputerBase verwendeten identisch. Die Redaktion hat den Wechsel des verantwortlichen Redakteurs zum Anlass genommen, eine alternative Teststation in Augenschein zu nehmen. Die kalibrierte Chroma für diesen Test steht bei Cooler Master in den Niederlanden, nicht wie bisher bei be quiet! in Hamburg. Die Redaktion wird die Erfahrungen aus diesem Test dazu nutzen, um über die zukünftig genutzte Teststation neu zu entscheiden.



Wie das klingt...?


----------



## Philipus II (12. Juni 2015)

Die Chroma 8000 ATS ist etwas kompliziert zu bedienen, da muss man sich erst reinfinden. Der Hauptvorteil der ATS ist die Zeitersparnis an der Teststation, da die Lastprogramme schon zu Hause vorgeschrieben sein. Vor Ort schließt man das Netzteil an, kopiert das Programm vom Stick und startet es. Ich finde das sehr vorteilhaft.

Ich werde für PCGH weiterhin der der 8000 testen, da ich mich mit dieser inzwischen ganz gut auskenne. Und ich habe mir ne Fortbildung direkt bei Chroma gebucht, um noch bessere Messungen durchzuführen.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Und ich habe mir ne Fortbildung direkt bei Chroma gebucht, um noch bessere Messungen durchzuführen.



Gestattest du die indiskrete Frage, was diese Fortbildung kostet?


----------



## Icedaft (12. Juni 2015)

Die gibt es beim Kauf der Chroma dazu ....[emoji38]


----------



## _chiller_ (12. Juni 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Wie das klingt...?


Wie klingt es denn für dich? Es sollte eigentlich nicht negativ klingen, da es die vergangenen Monate bei Listan aus verschiedensten Gründen nicht mit einem Termin geklappt hat. Um trotzdem zu testen zu können, bin ich in der Zwischenzeit eben zu Cooler Master gefahren. Ist doch super wenn man mehrere Möglichkeiten zum Testen hat


----------



## Philipus II (12. Juni 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gestattest du die indiskrete Frage, was diese Fortbildung kostet?


Die Frage ist legitim, allerdings hab ich Pressekonditionen, die von regulären Listenpreisen abweichen. Vorher ComputerBase, jetzt PC Games Hardware sind beides große Magazine mit dementsprechenden Leserzahlen, da bieten einige Unternehmen ihre Unterstützung an. Chroma und PCE Powercontrol unterstützen mich schon seit Jahren und haben sicherlich deutlich dazu beigetragen, dass ich so testen kann, wie ich es heute mache. Von Tests elektronischer Lasten bin ich daher derzeit wegen Befangenheit ausgeschlossen
Mehr Details möchte ich jetzt an dieser Stelle nicht offenlegen, jegliche öffentliche Kommunikation und sei es auch hier im Forum würde ich im Zweifelsfall lieber mit Chroma und dem deutschen Distributor PCE Powercontrol abstimmen.

Zum Schulungsort sind es hin und zurück übrigens gemütliche 1.400 Straßenkilometer, auch ne Übernachtung wird unvermeidlich sein. Und ich bin natürlich 1-2 Tage nicht produktiv tätig. Aber Fähigkeiten weiter entwickeln ist wichtig. Und ich habe einen Spieltrieb


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (13. Juni 2015)

Moin zusammen,

ich muss mal wieder eine (hoffentlich interessante) Frage stellen 

Wenn ich diesen Text hier richtig verstehe und diesen Auszug mal zitieren darf:


> Besonders interessant an dieser Technik ist, dass sie vorzugsweise in Leistungsbereichen von 200 bis 700 W eingesetzt werden kann, während der LLC-Resonanzwandler hauptsächlich zwischen 500 und 1500 W sinnvoll ist.


dann heisst das für mich, dass diese Active Clamp Technologie bis 500 Watt das beste ist und bei allem was darüber liegt, sollte man auf die LLC-Resonanzwandlung setzen ?!


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2015)

Das bedeutet, dass Active Clamp günstiger ist. Das ist der Hauptgrund. 
Es geht immer um Kosten. 
Bei starken Netzteilen, bei denen die Gewinnmarge sowieso größer ist, gönnt man sich LLC, weils man sich leisten kann.
Bei kleineren Netzteilen wird um jeden Cent gekämpft, da reicht dann Active Clamp.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (13. Juni 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das bedeutet, dass Active Clamp günstiger ist. Das ist der Hauptgrund.
> Es geht immer um Kosten.
> Bei starken Netzteilen, bei denen die Gewinnmarge sowieso größer ist, gönnt man sich LLC, weils man sich leisten kann.
> Bei kleineren Netzteilen wird um jeden Cent gekämpft, da reicht dann Active Clamp.



Es mir auch irgendwo darum, dass die BeQuiet E10 Serie im Bereich von 600 Watt nicht mehr gut gesprochen wird, obwohl es diese von 500 Watt bis 700 Watt gibt 

*EDIT*

Aber anders gesprochen würden sich diese Techniken nicht weit aus dem Weg gehen, oder gibt es dort ebenfalls ne Faustformel wo man sagen könnte, bis dort würde ich uneingeschränkt Active Clamp empfehlen und ab einem gewissen Punkt *musst* du dann auf LLC setzen ?!


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2015)

Du musst gar nichts. Es geht alleine um die Kosten.


----------



## FrozenPie (13. Juni 2015)

Stimmt es denn, dass Active Clamp in Bereichen unter 500W effizienter arbeitet als LLC-Resonanzwandlung?


----------



## ebastler (13. Juni 2015)

Ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen, normal ist nichts so effizient wie eine resonante Schaltung. Allein weil man keine Schaltverluste hat, wenn man im Nulldurchgang schaltet. Vermutlich verlassen die meisten LLC NTs im niedrigen Leistungsbereich den resonanten Bereich und sind dann einfach nur noch super ineffizient.

Ein Problem, das ein nativ auf sagen wir 350W ausgelegtes LLC NT nicht hätte.


----------



## Philipus II (14. Juni 2015)

Korrekt.


----------



## Atent123 (14. Juni 2015)

Glaubt ihr das ein Tripple CF mit dem DPP10 750 Watt passt ?
Nach meiner Rechnung müsste es passen.
295x 430 Watt
290    215 Watt
100 Watt Restsystem

Also 745 Watt unterm Strich.


----------



## ebastler (14. Juni 2015)

Nimm mehr. Ich krieg 500W primär, also gut 450W sekundär, mit 1 290X hin...


----------



## Atent123 (14. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Nimm mehr. Ich krieg 500W primär, also gut 450W sekundär, mit 1 290X hin...



Ich habe das 750 Watt Ding schon .
Aber eigentlich kann man den Hawai Verbrauch doch gar nicht ohne 2 Oszis Messen.


----------



## FrozenPie (14. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Nimm mehr. Ich krieg 500W primär, also gut 450W sekundär, mit 1 290X hin...



Er hat das 750W ja schon. Soweit ich das in anderen Threads mitbekommen habe geht's ihm darum zu testen ob die Mikroruckler im Tri-CF weniger als im Dual-CF sind mit dem neuen geleakten AMD-Treiber, denn sowas hört man von dem


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2015)

Probiere es einfach aus.
Die Dritte Karte schließt du an beide Rails an, so verteilst du die Last der drei Karten gleichmäßig auf beide Rails.


----------



## gorgeous188 (15. Juni 2015)

Ein L8 300W reicht für einen Q6600 und eine Grafikkarte ohne zusätzlichen Stecker?


----------



## _chiller_ (16. Juni 2015)

Wenn die CPU nicht bis zum Anschlag übertaktet wird, dann ja.


----------



## RaidRazer (16. Juni 2015)

Hab gestern von einem Kollegen ein Cougar SX PCGH-Edition 460W original Verpackt bekommen.
Da ich mein be quiet L8 eh loswerden wollte dachte ich mir ich bau das Cougar ein.

Leider ist der Lüfter des Cougar sehr laut. Besser gesagt nicht auszuhalten. Meine Gehäuselüfter (Fractal R4) sind auf 7V leiser.
Schade. Habs gleichs wieder ausgebaut.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juni 2015)

Und jetzt? Wissen wir das Cougar miese Lüfter verbaut hat?


----------



## RaidRazer (16. Juni 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Und jetzt? Wissen wir das Cougar miese Lüfter verbaut hat?



Dachte mir das die PCGH Version leiser ist. Selbst im Windowsbetrieb ist der Lüfter unangenehm wahrnehmbar.

Hat das Teil noch Jemand verbaut? Eventuell hat die Lüftersteuerung einen Defekt


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2015)

Das Teil ist technisch ausgelutscht. Kauf dir was anständiges.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juni 2015)

Er hat ja noch das L8 XD


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2015)

Na also, geht doch.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juni 2015)

Ist das Cougar Sx PCGH so alt, das das L8 besser ist?


----------



## Keinem (16. Juni 2015)

Ich habe mir mal wieder ein neues Netzteil gegönnt  .


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juni 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal wieder ein neues Netzteil gegönnt  .


Das kostet ja momentan gar nix....


----------



## Keinem (16. Juni 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das kostet ja momentan gar nix....



Was meinst du, wieso ich zugeschlagen habe  ?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juni 2015)

Shoppinglust.... Für den Viert PC....


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. Juni 2015)

Moin zusammen ...

Kann mir irgendwer etwas über die neuen Corsair RM"i" Netzteile sagen?
Ich habe es durch Zufall bei CB im Forum gelesen und bin jetzt recht neugierig geworden


----------



## FrozenPie (17. Juni 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Kann mir irgendwer etwas über die neuen Corsair RM"i" Netzteile sagen?
> Ich habe es durch Zufall bei CB im Forum gelesen und bin jetzt recht neugierig geworden



Ich ahne schlimmes 
Könnte vermuten dass die in die ohnehin schon schrottigen RMs einfach den Digital-Müll reingedrückt haben


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Juni 2015)

Auf jeden Fall Pfui Corsair XD 
Und ein semipassives Netzteil würde ich mir ohnehin nicht kaufen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (17. Juni 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall Pfui Corsair XD
> Und ein semipassives Netzteil würde ich mir ohnehin nicht kaufen.



Naja, da streiten sich sich die Geister. Das die RM-Serie jetzt nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist, ist uns allen klar ... Aber evtl hat Corsair die Kritik beim neuen RM"i" sich endlich zu herzen genommen ...
Das ist ja das was ich wissen will ...

Weis irgendwer ob Tests geplant sind ???


----------



## poiu (17. Juni 2015)

was ich bisher gehört hab sollen die RMi richtig gut werden, mein sample ist aber noch auf dem Weg


----------



## _chiller_ (17. Juni 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> was ich bisher gehört hab sollen die RMi richtig gut werden, mein sample ist aber noch auf dem Weg


Kann ich so unterschreiben ^^


----------



## FrozenPie (17. Juni 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> was ich bisher gehört hab sollen die RMi richtig gut werden, mein sample ist aber noch auf dem Weg



Hoffen wir's mal, aber der Semi-Passiv-Modus stößt mir jetzt schon auf


----------



## Philipus II (17. Juni 2015)

RMi sind ähnlich HXi, aber nur Gold statt Platin. Nur das 650W hat eine andere Basis - schwer zu sagen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (17. Juni 2015)

Schade, dass es dir RMi´s nicht wie die RM ab 450 Watt gibt 
Das finde ich jetzt wirklich etwas ärgerlich.
Die hätten doch in die Fußstapfen der alten treten können, wenn diese Netzteile wirklich so gut werden.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (17. Juni 2015)

Auf die Reviews bin ich ja mal gespannt, vor allem was unter der 650er Variante steckt. Die Platform vom HXi geht ja nur bis 750W und die werden sicher nicht nur für 650W was eigenes entwickelt haben, vielleicht kommen noch ein paar weitere Einheiten mit weniger Leistung.


----------



## gorgeous188 (18. Juni 2015)

Bald kann ich Netzteil-Quartett spielen  Ich habe im Haus:
BQ Straight Power E10 500W CM
BQ Pure Power L8 300W
LC-9550 500W
Was fehlt noch?


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2015)

Kauf dir ein anständiges Netzteil und nicht sowas Halbgares. 
Also Dark Power P11.


----------



## gorgeous188 (18. Juni 2015)

Und du kaufst mir dann das dazu passende System? Das klingt nach einem guten Deal


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht ein CoolerMaster Vs550 sm


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (18. Juni 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Bald kann ich Netzteil-Quartett spielen  Ich habe im Haus:
> BQ Straight Power E10 500W CM
> BQ Pure Power L8 300W
> LC-9550 500W
> Was fehlt noch?



Nen G-550 *PCGH*


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Juni 2015)

Oder ein Dpp 10 550


----------



## RaidRazer (19. Juni 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Er hat ja noch das L8 XD



Bleibt auch weiterhin in Verwendung. Immerhin ist es erst knapp ein Jahr alt da mein defektes L8 ein Garantiefall war und daher ausgetauscht wurde.
Ich weiß das es technisch nicht das Beste ist aber mit meinem Sandy i7 und meiner Radeon 7870 kommt es ohne Probleme zurecht.

Sobald ich auf Fury umsteige werd ich das L8 ersetzen müssen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Juni 2015)

Eine HD 7870 boostet Ja nicht wie verrückt und so mies ist das L8 ja nicht. Gibt halt besseres.


----------



## Pu244 (21. Juni 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Bald kann ich Netzteil-Quartett spielen  Ich habe im Haus:
> BQ Straight Power E10 500W CM
> BQ Pure Power L8 300W
> LC-9550 500W
> Was fehlt noch?



Ein MS Tech 950W, in jedem Quartett muß Mist dabei sein (Ich nehme "nominelle Watt" - sticht gegen DPP P11 850W), ein wenig High End, ein bischen mit weniger Leistung (ich nehme den Wirkungsgrad des 400W FSP Titanium), etwas Single Rail und dann wird es auch spannend...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Juni 2015)

Immerhin schalten sich die Billig Dinger bei ungefähr 400 Watt ab.


----------



## poiu (21. Juni 2015)

Robert Stapelt da die neuen Leadex XD

https://www.facebook.com/TweakPC/ph...2430.117829384894859/1026493844028404/?type=1

 ich zieh mal das Bild hier rein





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RobiKenobi (21. Juni 2015)

Poiu, du alter Facebook-Stalker ^^ 

Du hast auch echt immer alles auf dem Schirm was irgendwie ansatzweise mit NTs zu tun hat.

Ich hab auch noch 2 andere neu "Stapel", die komplette CM GM Serie von 450 bis 750 und noch den 

 *"Stapel des Grauens"  

*der ist eigentlich besonders spannend.


----------



## poiu (21. Juni 2015)

Ich sehe alles  nicht nur FB


"Stapel des Grauens"

klingt spannend


----------



## RobiKenobi (21. Juni 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> Ich sehe alles  nicht nur FB
> 
> 
> "Stapel des Grauens"
> ...



 Poiu der lebende Trojaner ? 

 Spannend, Oh ja, vor allem bin ich gespannt wie viel am Ende auf dem OK Stapel noch über bleiben und wie viele auf dem Elektroschrott stapel liegen  werden


----------



## poiu (21. Juni 2015)

aus Erfahrung, 98% Elektroschrott 




RobiKenobi schrieb:


> Poiu der lebende Trojaner ?



Dr. google


----------



## Huggy2Bear (22. Juni 2015)

hallo zusammen 
ich habe vor in der nächsten zeit eine 980ti zu kaufen ich warte halt momentan nur ab bis alle customs raus und getestet sind 
doch jetzt kam mir der gedanke ob das mit meinem netztteil hinhaut  habe ein ca 3 jahre altes BQ system power 7 450w


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. Juni 2015)

Tausch Das dafür aus. Das S7 ist gruppenreguliert und man hängt keine 750 Euro plus Karte an ein 3 Jahre altes 45 Euro Netzteil.


----------



## Icedaft (22. Juni 2015)

Das kann funktionieren. Wenn es funktioniert - Prima.  Nichtsdestotrotz hätte ich dennoch Bauchweh, eine 750€ Karte an einem 50€ Netzteil zu Betreiben, erst recht dann, wenn ich nicht die restlichen Komponenten kenne und nicht weiß ob übertaktet wird oder nicht....


----------



## poiu (22. Juni 2015)

Hab grade mit Seasonic gesprochen die sind voll Happy und zwar deswegen^^

Welcome to Seasonic - Sea Sonic

Endlich eine Seite mit Online RMA usw...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. Juni 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> Hab grade mit Seasonic gesprochen die sind voll Happy und zwar deswegen^^
> 
> Welcome to Seasonic - Sea Sonic
> 
> Endlich eine Seite mit Online RMA usw...


Tolle Seite. Übersichtlich, hübsch und nicht langweilig. Und mit Mobilunterstützung. Finde ich besser als die von Be Quiet


----------



## poiu (22. Juni 2015)

war schon lange überfällig aber wenigsten richtig gut gemacht


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (22. Juni 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> Hab grade mit Seasonic gesprochen die sind voll Happy und zwar deswegen^^
> 
> Welcome to Seasonic - Sea Sonic
> 
> Endlich eine Seite mit Online RMA usw...



Na das nenne ich doch mal nen Online-Auftritt ... Übersichtlich, Intuitiv und Informativ ... Das war mehr als überfällig ^^

Jetzt noch leise Netzteile mit 4+ Rails (und dem entsprechend früh reagierende Schutzschaltungen) und SeaSonic wird mein neuer Netzteillieferant


----------



## Birbus (22. Juni 2015)

Weiß jemand wie die neuen enermax Maxpro so sind? Finde da kaum informationen :/ Also hersteller, gruppe oder indie, verbaute caps etc. Weiß da wer was ?


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2015)

Wenn die RMA auch i8n Deutsch möglich wäre. 



Birbus schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie die neuen enermax Maxpro so sind? Finde da kaum informationen :/ Also hersteller, gruppe oder indie, verbaute caps etc. Weiß da wer was ?



Enermax MaxPro?
CWT ist der Fertiger.
Ob die was taugen? 
Keine Ahnung. 
Ich rechne aber mit dem Standard Einheitsbrei, den CWT da schwingen wird.


----------



## Birbus (22. Juni 2015)

Ok dann werde ich wohl nicht drumherum kommen es aufzumachen wenn es da ist


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. Juni 2015)

Ich glaub das war 80 plus, CWT, Gruppe, eher miese Technik, kurze Garantie, nicht sonderlich leise.


----------



## Birbus (22. Juni 2015)

Ich schätze mal die Übliche Marketing Bestückung mit einem tollen primär cap und der rest Mist ;D
Ich frag nur schonmal weil ich bekomme zum testen eins gratis von Mindfactory und da wollte ich keinen Mist schreiben ^^

Keine Ahnung wie mir das passieren konnte habe mich wohl irgendwann bei so ner aktion mal eingetragen und glück gehabt :3


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2015)

Wenn du eins zum Testen geschenkt bekommst, mach das, was du kannst und für was anderes kannst du ja hier fragen, wenn du nicht weiter kommst.
Hier gibt es immer ein paar, die dir mit Ratschlägen -- wirf es lieber weg  -- zur Seite stehen.
Aber denk daran, dass es immer gefährlich ist, ein Netzteil zu öffnen, nachdem es im Betrieb war. *Auf keinen Fall unterschätzen.*


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. Juni 2015)

Ja Marketing war Enermax ganz vorne dabei. Welches Modell hast du?


----------



## Birbus (22. Juni 2015)

Das 600er, würde ich mir selbst nie kaufen 600 mit gruppenregulierung finde ich schon Grenzwertig ^^
Aber für Laut was solls, zur not kann ich es immer noch verkaufen :3
Das Netzteile Riskant sind weiß ich und ich bin auch ganz sicher Vorsichtig  Nachdem mir Restspannung in den Elkos vor ein paar Jahren mal den Rechten Arm für ein paar minuten betäubt hat habe ich da Respekt vor


----------



## Pikar13 (22. Juni 2015)

Habt ihr das schon gesehen? Corsair RM1000i und RM650i im Test


----------



## FrozenPie (22. Juni 2015)

Pikar13 schrieb:


> Habt ihr das schon gesehen? Corsair RM1000i und RM650i im Test



Ließt sich ja schon mal sehr Schick bzw. wesentlich besser als das was ich erwartet habe 
Mal sehen ob jemand hier aus dem Forum noch einen Test dazu veröffentlicht, damit man auch ganz sicher gehen kann


----------



## gorgeous188 (22. Juni 2015)

Kumpel von mir hat ein Thermaltake 650W irgendwas von 2012 im Rechner, und will sich jetzt eine GTX 970 holen.
Er: aber das Teil hat doch 650 Watt
Ich: Maxwell schaltet 100 Mal pro Sekunde zwischen Idle und Volllast um. Das ist wie beim Elektromotor, der erzeugt einen Kurzschluss wenn er anfängt sich zu drehen. Da entstehen Lastspitzen bis 700 Watt. Heutige Netzteile können das abfedern, 2012 hat man noch nicht an sowas gedacht.

Keks gegessen. So erklärt man Unbedarften, dass sie ein neues Netzteil brauchen 

PS: auch wenn es nicht hier zu den Netzteilen gehört. Jeder, der sich *jetzt* eine 970 kauft, argumentiert dass die 3,5GB ja gar nicht sooooo schlimm sind. War nicht das erste Mal, dass ich das höre.


----------



## Pikar13 (22. Juni 2015)

Mich verwirrt nur eines.. 

"Und was positiv anzumerken ist: Auch ein Temperaturschutz (OTP) ist mit an Bord." - laut pc-max.de ist der alte WT7502 aus der RM Reihe mit dabei. Für die OCP der 12V Schienen sorgt ein WT7518... und wo kommt jetzt die Temeraturüberwachung her? Oder wird die von etwas ganz Anderem überwacht?


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2015)

Pikar13 schrieb:


> Habt ihr das schon gesehen? Corsair RM1000i und RM650i im Test



Na ja. Wenn man als Pluspunkt die Software nennt.


----------



## Huggy2Bear (22. Juni 2015)

Danke für die schnelle antwort 
ihr habt ja recht das netzteil stammt noch aus meinen damaligen buget pc jetzt ist das alles etwas hochwertiger und die grka wäre so die könung
was würdet ihr denn so empfehlen hab ein gigabyte z97x gaming 5 und darauf den i5 4690k mit 8gb ram 
plus  die 980ti wenn ich mir dann ein model ausgesucht habe


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. Juni 2015)

Ein Dark Power pro P10/11 550 Watt. Immerhin geht es hier um High End Hardware.


----------



## _chiller_ (22. Juni 2015)

Birbus schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie die neuen enermax Maxpro so sind? Finde da kaum informationen :/ Also hersteller, gruppe oder indie, verbaute caps etc. Weiß da wer was ?


Das Teil hab ich auf der CeBIT auseinander geschraubt:
https://www.computerbase.de/2015-03/enermax-maxpro-auf-der-cebit-aufgeschraubt/

Ein Test kommt auch irgendwann mal ^^


----------



## poiu (23. Juni 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ein Test kommt auch irgendwann mal ^^



 same here, nicht wirklich interessant die teile


----------



## SimplyAlegend (23. Juni 2015)

Pikar13 schrieb:


> Mich verwirrt nur eines..
> 
> "Und was positiv anzumerken ist: Auch ein Temperaturschutz (OTP) ist mit an Bord." - laut pc-max.de ist der alte WT7502 aus der RM Reihe mit dabei. Für die OCP der 12V Schienen sorgt ein WT7518... und wo kommt jetzt die Temeraturüberwachung her? Oder wird die von etwas ganz Anderem überwacht?



Könnte vom Chip der Digitalen Schnitstelle kommen, die braucht sowieso einen Temperatursensor für den Fan modus.


----------



## ebastler (23. Juni 2015)

Birbus schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie die neuen enermax Maxpro so sind? Finde da kaum informationen :/ Also hersteller, gruppe oder indie, verbaute caps etc. Weiß da wer was ?


Hab ein 500er hier, nur noch nicht offen gehabt dank Uni. Review sollte in 2-4 Wochen online gehen, je nach Zeit bei mir, und wie schnell die Anderen es korrigieren.


----------



## labernet (23. Juni 2015)

moin moin, sagt mal würde ein corsair cx500m reichen für einen 1231v3 und ne 980ti? (2ssd, 2hdd, 4xram, m-atx board) oder doch lieber was anderes?


----------



## _chiller_ (23. Juni 2015)

Wenn du das Netzteil schon hast, wahrscheinlich schon. Falls du das kaufen möchtest, rate ich dir zu einer etwas hochwertigeren Lösung


----------



## labernet (23. Juni 2015)

hab ich schon, hab aber auch ein seasonic x-series 700w, das in einem anderen pc verbaut ist. nur würde ich ungern das rausbauen wollen, das cx da rein und das seasonic in den neuen pc. oder wärs den aufwand wert?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Juni 2015)

Für eine 980ti? Nö das würde ich lassen. Das Ding ist sicher Gruppenregulierter CWT Mist. Kondensatoren hören sich auch nicht toll an ( immerhin einige Teapos dabei). Laut ist das Ding sicher auch noch. Und ein weiterer Minuspunkt ist das es von Corsair ist [emoji14]. Und es geht immerhin um eine 750+ Euro Grafikkarte. Da wäre mindestens ein CoolerMaster Vs550 sm angebracht.
Und wie sagen die lieben aus der Kaufberatung so schön: ungefähr 10% des Gesamten Bugdets für das NT einplanen. Das wäre schon eher Preisklasse des Dark Power pro P10 /11 550...


----------



## labernet (23. Juni 2015)

ja gut, das seasonic sollte dann trotzdem gut sein? (wurde mal angeschafft für ein sli system, hat sich inzwischen aufgelöst)


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Juni 2015)

Schick mal ein Bild vom Aufkleber.  Ich kenne kein Seasonic X700. Nur X750/760/660/650. Und davon verschiedene Modelle. Wie alt sind die NTs?


----------



## labernet (23. Juni 2015)

moment, glaub es ist ein X-750 (warum ich dachte es wär ein 700w, keine ahnung :/ )

X-750 - Sea Sonic

und wegen dem alter: das cx500m ist etwa 9 monate alt, das x-750 knappe 5 jahre wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Juni 2015)

Das ist schon zu alt für eine 980ti. Wie du vielleicht weißt, wird Hardware und vor allem Netzteile mit dem Alter nicht besser. An so ein altes NT gehört keine 750+ Euro Grafikkarte. An ein billiges Corsair auch nicht. Aber warte mal was die Experten sagen. Ich bin für ein neues hochwertiges NT.


----------



## FrozenPie (23. Juni 2015)

Hier mal die Technik des CX500M: Corsair CX Series Modular CX500M im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
(Ich frage mich wie man eine Bestückung, bestehend aus einem Panasonic Primär und sekundär ausschließlich CapXons bis auf einen NipponChemicon als "Gut" befinden kann )

Die Technik dieses NTs ist alt und nicht mehr für heutige Hardware geeignet. Ich würde dir besonders bei so extrem teuren Komponenten zu einem neuen NT raten, welches zwangsläufig über DC-DC-Wandler verfügen sollte


----------



## labernet (23. Juni 2015)

zum beispiel welches dann?


----------



## FrozenPie (23. Juni 2015)

labernet schrieb:


> zum beispiel welches dann?



z.B. eines dieser NTs 
1 x Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX))
1 x LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3
1 x Antec TruePower Classic TP-550C, 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07702-6/0761345-07703-3)
1 x Cooler Master VS-Series V550SM  550W ATX 2.31 (RS550-AMAAG1)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231)
1 x Antec Edge 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-05055-5)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
1 x Sea Sonic G-Series  G-550  550W PCGH-Edition ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200)


----------



## labernet (23. Juni 2015)

danke dann mal im vorraus


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Juni 2015)

Stehe ich voll hinter den Empfehlungen.... Die Antec sind allerdings nicht die leisesten  
Die günstigsten würde ich bei einer 980ti ausser vor lassen. 
Ab Antec Tp550classic halte ich es für eine 980ti würdig.


----------



## Philipus II (23. Juni 2015)

CapXon ist solide Mittelklasse. Für ein Budget-Netzteil sind solche Kondensatoren daher absolut ok und damit gut.


----------



## FrozenPie (23. Juni 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> CapXon ist solide Mittelklasse. Für ein Budget-Netzteil sind solche Kondensatoren daher absolut ok und damit gut.



Solide Mittelklasse? Ich hatte Untere-Mittelklasse mit einem Hang zum tieferen in Erinnerung


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Juni 2015)

CapXon findet man fast überall. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne sogar im E9...
Aud jeden Fall ist das Gesamtpaket mies. Ist halt ein billiges Corsair.


----------



## labernet (23. Juni 2015)

ja gut, aber das corsair wird noch herhalten müssen bis die 980ti ankommt, sollte dennoch kein problem sein nehm ich an (zumindest für ein weiteren monat schätze ich mal)


----------



## FrozenPie (23. Juni 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> CapXon findet man fast überall. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne sogar im E9...


E9 und E10 sind durchgehend Taepo. Im P10 befinden sich zwei CapXon-Filtercaps auf der Platine für's modulare Kabelmanagement, welche allerdings aufgrund ihrer Position nur als BackUp dienen 




labernet schrieb:


> ja gut, aber das corsair wird noch herhalten müssen bis die 980ti ankommt, sollte dennoch kein problem sein nehm ich an (zumindest für ein weiteren monat schätze ich mal)


Selbst wenn's läuft würde ich das ganze nicht zu lange betreiben, da Gruppenregulation kombiniert mit einer Maxwell-Karte über kurz oder Lang die Hardware stark belasten dürfte, da die Spannungen extrem schwanken, vor allem bei einer so einer älteren CWT-Plattform


----------



## Huggy2Bear (23. Juni 2015)

danke nochmal werde das dark power wohl kaufen ^^ dann hab ich die nächsten jahre ruhe


----------



## FrozenPie (23. Juni 2015)

Huggy2Bear schrieb:


> danke nochmal werde das dark power wohl kaufen ^^ dann hab ich die nächsten jahre ruhe



Hab ich auch, ist ein klasse Teil und atm das Beste was du im Bereich bis 550W kaufen kannst


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Juni 2015)

Dann entsinne ich mich wohl falsch und habe mit Teapo verwechselt. Ich sollte lieber mehr nachlesen. Sonst kommt nachher Stefan Payne und verkloppt meine Posts wie exquisites im CB...



labernet schrieb:


> ja gut, aber das corsair wird noch herhalten müssen bis die 980ti ankommt, sollte dennoch kein problem sein nehm ich an (zumindest für ein weiteren monat schätze ich mal)


Klar kurz geht das noch... Nur vielleicht nicht zu lang... Gruppenregulierte NT finden Boostende Grafikkarten nicht so super und die HDDS sicher auch nicht... 




Huggy2Bear schrieb:


> danke nochmal werde das dark power wohl kaufen ^^ dann hab ich die nächsten jahre ruhe


Haddu trefft weise Entscheidung, das DPP10 550 ist wirklich erstklassige FSP Technik, kombiniert mit fast unhörbarem Lüfter und und und...


----------



## labernet (23. Juni 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Selbst wenn's läuft würde ich das ganze nicht zu lange betreiben, da Gruppenregulation kombiniert mit einer Maxwell-Karte über kurz oder Lang die Hardware stark belasten dürfte, da die Spannungen extrem schwanken, vor allem bei einer so einer älteren CWT-Plattform



wie gesagt, vielleicht noch ein monat, im schlimmsten fall 2


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Juni 2015)

Dann könntest du eigentlich auch fast auf das Dpp 11 550 warten...
Kommen angeblich Juli oder so ....


----------



## Philipus II (23. Juni 2015)

Es wird zum P11 natürlich einen PCGH-Test geben.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Juni 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Es wird zum P11 natürlich einen PCGH-Test geben.


Lass mich raten: Von dir?


----------



## ebastler (24. Juni 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Lass mich raten: Von dir?



Ernst gemeinte Frage?


----------



## Philipus II (24. Juni 2015)

So viele Leute, die das auf meinem Niveau können und nicht bereits woanders gebunden sind gibt es ja nicht. Das Feedback war auch sehr positiv. Und ich hab' meinen Spaß dabei


----------



## Huggy2Bear (24. Juni 2015)

ist halt echt die frage ob sich das warten lohnt 
da ich mein altes system power von der lautstärke nich wahr nehmem  kann wenn ich vorm rechner sitze... und das dark power p10 eh schon mega leise ist


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2015)

Hab noch was gesehen. 
Fractal Design Edison M gegen XFX XTR - ComputerBase


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. Juni 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hab noch was gesehen.
> Fractal Design Edison M gegen XFX XTR - ComputerBase


Ich vor dir:
Zuerst, als ich den grossen Lüfter und Semipassiv las, dachte ich, das es ein XFX NT gibt, bei dem einen nicht sofort die Ohren abfallen..... 
Dann hab ich die Messungen angeguckt....


----------



## ebastler (25. Juni 2015)

Was haltet ihr so vom LC 6560GP3 mit 80+ Silber? Hab gehört, da soll es ein neues Review online geben...?


----------



## keinnick (25. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr so vom LC 6560GP3 mit 80+ Silber? Hab gehört, da soll es ein neues Review online geben...?



Wo denn?

Edit: Ah, habe es gefunden: Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » LC Power LC6560GP3 V2.3 Green Power


----------



## Philipus II (25. Juni 2015)

Ich habe den starken Verdacht das Ding ist 80 Plus Fake.


----------



## ebastler (25. Juni 2015)

Fast 1:1 die Plattform, die im CS550M sogar Gold gekriegt hat... Okay, das Corsair hat Gold im US Netz, das LC Silber im EU Netz. 

In meinen Effizienzmessungen, die zugegebenermaßen ******* sind (bestimmte Szenarien, da die primärseitige Aufnahme messen) liegt es auf Halbweg zwischen Gold und Bronze Geräten. Außer in einem Szenario, wo es plötzlich allen Gold Geräten abhaut. Da lief wohl was daneben -.-


----------



## Pikar13 (25. Juni 2015)

laut der Herstellerseite hat es aber nur 80+ Bronze?  LC6560GP3 V2.3 80PLUS BRONZE: LC - POWER
Gerade der Hersteller ändert so etwas doch eigentlich schnell - hat doch nur Vorteile für ihn..


----------



## ebastler (25. Juni 2015)

Nein, das ist die alte Revision. Das neue hat den selben Modellnamen, aber ne komplett neue Plattform - DC-DC und 80+ Silber.


----------



## Philipus II (25. Juni 2015)

Ich arbeite da einfach nach dem Schubladensystem. Wer immer schummelt steht unter Verdacht, bis das Gegenteil bewiesen ist. Und LC-Power hat einen track record für 80 Plus Schummeln. Schließen wir ne Wette ab?


----------



## ebastler (25. Juni 2015)

Laut meinen Messwerten liegt 80+ Silber gut im Bereich des Möglichen. Wette gilt.
Der Verlierer schuldet dem Gewinner ein Netzteil? [emoji14]


----------



## poiu (25. Juni 2015)

Komisch ist nur das die zu mir sau ehrlich sind und manchmal denke ich die sind so unbeholfen/Naiv beim einkauf das dehnen die Fabriken da alles andrehen.

 das GP3 in silver hab ich hier Review ist auch soweit fertig, also bei mir liegt es genau über 80+ 230V Silver


----------



## _chiller_ (25. Juni 2015)

Ich hab das Silver auch schon getestet, 80Plus Silver wurde bei zwei Testmustern problemlos erreicht.


----------



## poiu (25. Juni 2015)

da wird sich LC freuen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. Juni 2015)

Das LC Power Gold Lc9550 hat ja auch ganz schön Silber hinbekommen....


----------



## ebastler (25. Juni 2015)

Wette gewonnen, yay [emoji14]
Hättet ihr das nicht erst klären können, nachdem Philippus zustimmt? [emoji14]


----------



## Philipus II (25. Juni 2015)

Da hab ich Glück gehabt, dass ich während der Arbeitszeit nicht live mitlese sondern nur gelegentlich vorbeischaue. Glückwunsch! Zumindest an Ehre hast du deutlich gewonnen!


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2015)

Immer diese Gier nach Anerkennung.


----------



## ebastler (25. Juni 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Da hab ich Glück gehabt, dass ich während der Arbeitszeit nicht live mitlese sondern nur gelegentlich vorbeischaue. Glückwunsch! Zumindest an Ehre hast du deutlich gewonnen!


Vor allem freut mich, dass ich Recht hatte, weil das heißt, dass meine Messmethode zwar unpräzise, aber immerhin einigermaßen korrekt ist, und, dass ich auf meine Ergebnisse mehr oder weniger vertrauen kann. Natürlich taugt eine Aufnahmemessung des Gesamtsystems nie so viel wie eine echte Teststation, aber scheinbar erreiche ich auch damit plausible Ergebnisse.

Hätte es echt nur Bronze erreicht, wären meine Messungen nutzlos gewesen, und das wäre eher doof  

Ich bin keiner, der unbedingt Recht haben muss


----------



## antec1200 (25. Juni 2015)

Habt ihr oft kaputte Netzteile? Ich hatte in den letzten 2 Jahren ein 750 Watt von Corsair welches den ganzen PC in den Tod Gerissen hat und ein 750 Watt Evga, dort ist aber nur das Netzteil kaputt gegangen.


----------



## Watertouch (25. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte ein 650w NEX 650G1 von EVGA. Das Ding ist mir zweimal ( 1 mal normal das zweite mal das aus der RMA) um die Ohren geflogen. Aber sagen muss ich: Der Support von EVGA ist spitzenmäßig auch wenn ich nichts mehr von denen kaufen werde.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2015)

Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, wieso EVGA die alte FSP Gruppenplattform sich hat hinbauen lassen. ;


----------



## Philipus II (26. Juni 2015)

Weil die gerade günstig zu haben was? So entstehen solche Projekte wohl.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2015)

die Preisfalle, wie immer.


----------



## Watertouch (26. Juni 2015)

Das ist wahr. Habe mich wohl von den 60€ verführen lassen. 650 Watt und 80+ Gold haben sich einfach sehr überzeugend anghört zumal ich zu der Zeit praktisch keine Ahnung von Netzteilen hatte 
Vor allem die Vollmodularen Kabel haben mich gereizt ^^


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2015)

Schwer aufs Marketing hereingefallen. 
Mach dir nichts draus, ist schon allen passiert. Heute weißt du mehr als früher und würdest dich anders verhalten.


----------



## ebastler (27. Juni 2015)

Gestern die neuen Visitenkarten für unsere Redaktion erstellt, und gleich mal meine in Druck gegeben *freu*

In 3-4 Wochen krieg ich sie.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (27. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Gestern die neuen Visitenkarten für unsere Redaktion erstellt, und gleich mal meine in Druck gegeben *freu*



Sind die Gruppe oder Indy


----------



## Sperrfeuer (27. Juni 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich einen Zeitpunkt, ab dem man drüber nachdenken sollte sein Netzteil zu wechseln, abgesehen natürlich vom Punkt "zu wenig Power"?


----------



## FrozenPie (27. Juni 2015)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen Zeitpunkt, ab dem man drüber nachdenken sollte sein Netzteil zu wechseln, abgesehen natürlich vom Punkt "zu wenig Power"?



Wenn das Netzteil älter als 5-7 Jahre ist und man einen großen Wechsel anstrebt, wie z.B. das aufrüsten auf eine GPU der aktuellen Generation oder gar einen kompletten Plattformwechsel


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2015)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen Zeitpunkt, ab dem man drüber nachdenken sollte sein Netzteil zu wechseln, abgesehen natürlich vom Punkt "zu wenig Power"?



Das ist immer abhängig davon, ob du was am System änderst.
Wenn die Hardware gleich bleibt, musst du auch nicht zwangsläufig das Netzteil irgendwann tauschen.
Veränderst du aber was, wie neue Komponenten, sollte man ein altes, technisch nicht mehr taufrisches Netzteil auf jeden Fall ersetzen. Unabhängig davon, ob die Leistung des alten Netzteils noch reichen würde.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Juni 2015)

Oder wenn die gekaufte Plattform uralt oder Schrott ist. Oder das Ding Mega laut und im Eimer ist. 
Das NT sollte ungefähr alle 3,4-5 Jahre ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## labernet (27. Juni 2015)

Gibts eigentlich inzwischen ein Release Datum für das Bequiet Dark Power Pro 11 550W?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (27. Juni 2015)

In meinem Fall Upgrade ich gerade auf einen Xeon-1231 v3, ergo wäre es also an und für sich an der Zeit, gleich ein neues Netzteil dazu zu packen?
Probleme macht das gute Stück (bisher) nicht, hab allerdings keinen blassen Dunst wann ich das eingebaut habe, iwas zwischen 3-5 Jahren.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2015)

Juli oder August, aber noch kein genaues Datum.



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> In meinem Fall Upgrade ich gerade auf einen Xeon-1231 v3, ergo wäre es also an und für sich an der Zeit, gleich ein neues Netzteil dazu zu packen?
> Probleme macht das gute Stück (bisher) nicht, hab allerdings keinen blassen Dunst wann ich das eingebaut habe, iwas zwischen 3-5 Jahren.



Von welchem Netzteil redest du denn?


----------



## FrozenPie (27. Juni 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Von welchem Netzteil redest du denn?



Siehe seine Sig.: Enermax Modu87+
Allerdings keinen Schimmer welche Wattzahl


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Juni 2015)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> In meinem Fall Upgrade ich gerade auf einen Xeon-1231 v3, ergo wäre es also an und für sich an der Zeit, gleich ein neues Netzteil dazu zu packen?
> Probleme macht das gute Stück (bisher) nicht, hab allerdings keinen blassen Dunst wann ich das eingebaut habe, iwas zwischen 3-5 Jahren.


Wird die GTX 580 weiterverwendet oder kommt eine neue Schubse?


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Siehe seine Sig.: Enermax Modu87+
> Allerdings keinen Schimmer welche Wattzahl



Bin am Pad, daher sehe ich keine Signaturen.


----------



## FrozenPie (27. Juni 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bin am Pad, daher sehe ich keine Signaturen.



Naja, jetzt weißt du's ja trotzdem


----------



## Sperrfeuer (27. Juni 2015)

Oh, sorry, hab wohl letztes Mal vergessen die Signatur zu ändern.
Ist ein Enermax 87+ 700W, Grafikkarte ist momentan eine 780 GTX, die wird da wohl auch noch mindestens ein Jährchen bleiben.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2015)

Das Enermax ist ja nicht schlecht. Indy reguliert, 4 Rails, die auch vorhanden sind, gute Schutzschaltungen. Das kannst du weiter nutzen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Juni 2015)

Bei der nächsten Grafikkarte spätestens würde ich es austauschen. Unterbau ist eher unproblematisch, da der neue ja Sparsam ist.


----------



## poiu (28. Juni 2015)

bei technic3d gibt wohl bald ein Review zum Enermax Digifanless


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Juni 2015)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/395316-800-budget-fuer-gpu-s-lohnt-es-noch.html
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2015)

Meinst du jetzt das OCZ Netzteil des TS?
Wegwerfen, was sonst.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Juni 2015)

Ich weiss. Ich meinte nur, daß ihr Überzeugungsarbeit leisten sollt ^^


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2015)

Ich kann schon überzeugend sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Juni 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann schon überzeugend sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Musst du ja auch, sonst bekommt du keine Provision vom Be Quiet oder LC Power


----------



## poiu (28. Juni 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann schon überzeugend sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie ich sehe hast du auch Argumente


----------



## gorgeous188 (28. Juni 2015)

Habe gerade etwas in der Bucht entdeckt. Eine Sapphire Radeon HD4650 AGP mit einem 6poligen PCIe Stromstecker. Aber irgendwie habe ich Bauchschmerzen mit diesem Adapter und 75W aus einem Molex-Stecker zu ziehen. Sonst kenne ich solche Adapter nur mit 2x Molex.


----------



## poiu (28. Juni 2015)

nee die sind normal


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Juni 2015)

Geht es hier um eine HD 6450? 
Das Ding braucht 18 Watt


----------



## gorgeous188 (28. Juni 2015)

Nein 4650, ich weiß schon dass die "nur" 48 Watt braucht. Abzüglich AGP wären das noch 23W, wieso muss da ein PCIe Stromstecker drauf? Bei der 4350 war es ja auch ein Floppy-Stecker, und den Adapter kann man auch an Karten einsetzen, die darüber tatsächlich 75W ziehen.


----------



## netheral (28. Juni 2015)

Ich lese derzeit immer öfter, dass man wohl auch in der 8xx Watt region aufwärts bedenkenlos Single-Rail kaufen kann.

Erinnere mich da noch an seitenlange Diskussionen, wo am Ende bei rumkam, dass Single-Rail über 600 Watt nicht empfehlenswert sei. Dies war jedoch vor einigen Jahren. Hat sich da mittlerweile etwas geändert was die Absicherung angeht oder wie kommt der Wandel? Oder sind einfach so wenig Multi-Rail Geräte im Handel, dass man fast keines mehr bekommt, das zudem ansonsten gute Leistungen abliefert?

Frage das, weil wohl mein SeaSonic X-Series 560 so langsam alt wird und ich Angst habe, dass es bei einer möglichen Grafikkarten-Aufrüstung eng wird. Dann müsste ein neues her.


----------



## Icedaft (28. Juni 2015)

Für eine System mit einer Single-GPU reicht ein 500W Netzteil.

Hier könnte man ein BQ E10 oder ein  P10 55W nehmen.

Alternativ: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...tand-juni-2015-a.html?highlight=netzteilliste


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Nein 4650, ich weiß schon dass die "nur" 48 Watt braucht. Abzüglich AGP wären das noch 23W, wieso muss da ein PCIe Stromstecker drauf?


Allein von den Leitungen an typischen NTs macht es schon Sinn weil die Molex-Stecker in der Regel an einer Leitung mit x Steckern hängen. Die einzeln verfügbaren 6Pin Leitungen lassen sich da deutlich angenehmer verlegen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (29. Juni 2015)

netheral schrieb:


> Ich lese derzeit immer öfter, dass man wohl auch in der 8xx Watt region aufwärts bedenkenlos Single-Rail kaufen kann.
> 
> Erinnere mich da noch an seitenlange Diskussionen, wo am Ende bei rumkam, dass Single-Rail über 600 Watt nicht empfehlenswert sei. Dies war jedoch vor einigen Jahren. Hat sich da mittlerweile etwas geändert was die Absicherung angeht oder wie kommt der Wandel? Oder sind einfach so wenig Multi-Rail Geräte im Handel, dass man fast keines mehr bekommt, das zudem ansonsten gute Leistungen abliefert?
> 
> Frage das, weil wohl mein SeaSonic X-Series 560 so langsam alt wird und ich Angst habe, dass es bei einer möglichen Grafikkarten-Aufrüstung eng wird. Dann müsste ein neues her.



Multi- oder SignelRail ist ohnehin bei den meisten nur eine Glaubsensfrage. Was sich in der Sicherheit tun kann, ist das die Hersteller von Singlerails Geräten ihre Geräte nur bis zur angegeben Watt Zahl absichern und das Netzteil bei höherer Belastung dann einfach aus geht. Mehr kannst du meines erachtens nach, bei Singlerail nicht tun. Alles weiterer geht dann nur über die sinnvolle Aufteilung über mehrere Rails und moderaten Trigger Points ... 

Sicherlich wird es in der Elektronik schon die eine oder anderer Raffinesse geben, mit der man zusätzliche Sicherheit schaffen könnte, aber da steht dann wieder die Frage im Raum ... Wer soll das Bezahlen und wer brauch das wirklich ...
Die Frage ist ... Wie weit lehnen sich die Hersteller aus dem Fenster mit ihren Investitionen


----------



## _chiller_ (29. Juni 2015)

am wichtigsten sind die Anzahl der Schutzschaltungen und dann, wann diese auslösen. Es gibt nämlich auch absolut miese Multi-Rail Netzteile


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Es gibt nämlich auch absolut miese Multi-Rail Netzteile



Die kosten aber nur 15€ und sind daher schnell identifiziert.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Juni 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die kosten aber nur 15€ und sind daher schnell identifiziert.


Nö manchmal auch 30 [emoji14]


----------



## Philipus II (29. Juni 2015)

Zu Single Rail und Multi Rail möchte ich nochmal Werbung für die 03/2015 machen

Gut umgesetztes MR ist leicht vorteilhaft. Schlecht umgesetztes MR ist richtig böse. Gefährlich sind auch gruppenregulierte Netzteile ohne OCP auf +12V sowie oft allgemein Netzteile ohne OCP auf +3,3V und +5V.


----------



## _chiller_ (29. Juni 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die kosten aber nur 15€ und sind daher schnell identifiziert.


Die Netzteile für 15 Euro schreiben nur MR auf den Aufkleber, sind aber SR. Das sollte ja mittlerweile aus meinen zahlreichen Reviews zu Schrottnetzteilen bekannt sein


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Die Netzteile für 15 Euro schreiben nur MR auf den Aufkleber, sind aber SR. Das sollte ja mittlerweile aus meinen zahlreichen Reviews zu Schrottnetzteilen bekannt sein



Seit wann liest irgendjemand deine Reviews?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (29. Juni 2015)

Thres sei vorsichtig, Chiller weiß bestimmt wo dein Haus wohnt... [emoji16]


----------



## poiu (29. Juni 2015)

Netzteil Reviews als würde die überhaupt jemand lesen außer uns hier


----------



## ebastler (29. Juni 2015)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt immer erstaunt, wie schnell die Read-Counter auf meine Reviews hochschnellen.
Entweder Thresh liest meine immer 100 Mal am Tag, oder es gibt echt Leute, die den Kram lesen


----------



## gorgeous188 (29. Juni 2015)

Unsereins ließt diese Reviews eben jeden Tag, morgens mittags und abends


----------



## _chiller_ (29. Juni 2015)

Wobei Netzteile immer noch eine relativ geringe Anzahl an Lesern anlocken. Verglichen mit Grafikkarten-Tests liegen die Anzahl an Klicks meistens bei 10:1.


----------



## poiu (30. Juni 2015)

Netzteile sind Langläufer, Graka & Co explodieren immer am ersten Tagen

liegt auch daran weil NT so einen doch langen lebenszyklus haben


@





gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Unsereins ließt diese Reviews eben jeden Tag, morgens mittags und abends



ich lese noch kaum Reviews, kaum Zeit und von NT 95% Krieg ich  soweiso nur Lachkrämpfe


----------



## gorgeous188 (30. Juni 2015)

Jeden Morgen lese ich die Reviews zum Straight Power, mittags zum Pure Power und abends zum LC9550


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Juni 2015)

Ich hab ja schon zwei Reviews von Netzteilen auf YouTube geschaut. Einmal vom "hochwertigen" Tt München Und einmal vom S12 II 850 Watt von Seasonic mit einem "stolzen Preis"  [emoji38] und danach halt noch ein zwei geschriebene. Und das innerhalb von 4 Tagen ^^


----------



## gorgeous188 (30. Juni 2015)

Straight E8 680 Watt für eine 970 mit 2x 8polig?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...s-darf-die-neue-graka-sein-3.html#post7496789


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt immer erstaunt, wie schnell die Read-Counter auf meine Reviews hochschnellen.
> Entweder Thresh liest meine immer 100 Mal am Tag, oder es gibt echt Leute, die den Kram lesen



Ich drücke ständig die F5 Taste, damit die Hits in den Threads steigen. 
Den Inhalt selbst lasse ich mir von meiner Frau erklären.


----------



## TobiMoesi (30. Juni 2015)

Lässt sich die Qualität von Caps bei Netzteilen für jeden Hersteller verallgemeinern?
Also kann man sagen, dass Teapo Caps immer gut sind? Und wie siehts mit dem Rest (Rubycon, Nippon Chemicon, Junfu, Capxon) aus?


----------



## FrozenPie (30. Juni 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Straight E8 680 Watt für eine 970 mit 2x 8polig?
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...s-darf-die-neue-graka-sein-3.html#post7496789



Sollte Gehen, da das E8 über DC-DC-Wandler verfügt. Ausprobieren würde ich sagen


----------



## EastCoast (30. Juni 2015)

TobiMoesi schrieb:


> Lässt sich die Qualität von Caps bei Netzteilen für jeden Hersteller verallgemeinern?
> Also kann man sagen, dass Teapo Caps immer gut sind? Und wie siehts mit dem Rest (Rubycon, Nippon Chemicon, Junfu, Capxon) aus?



Wenn man's ganz pauschal ausdrücken möchte, ohne auf individuelle Serien der jeweiligen Hersteller einzugehen: Nippon-Chemicon und Rubyon wären Oberklasse, Teapo Mittelklasse, CapXon untere Mittelklasse, JunFu eher möööp.
Aber es kommt natürlich auch immer auf die Kühlung des Netzteils an. Ein bestens belüfteter und gekühlter JunFu wird wohl länger durchhalten als ein vor sich hin brutzelnder Nippon Chemicon.


----------



## FrozenPie (30. Juni 2015)

EastCoast schrieb:


> Wenn man's ganz pauschal ausdrücken möchte, ohne auf individuelle Serien der jeweiligen Hersteller einzugehen: Nippon-Chemicon und Rubyon wären Oberklasse, Teapo Mittelklasse, CapXon untere Mittelklasse, JunFu eher möööp.
> Aber es kommt natürlich auch immer auf die Kühlung des Netzteils an. Ein bestens belüfteter und gekühlter JunFu wird wohl länger durchhalten als ein vor sich hin brutzelnder Nippon Chemicon.



Außerdem kommt's auf die Serie der Caps an, denn Rubycon-Cap ist nicht gleich Rubycon-Cap


----------



## EastCoast (30. Juni 2015)

Deswegen schrieb ich ja: "Wenn man's *ganz pauschal* ausdrücken möchte, *ohne auf individuelle Serien* der jeweiligen Hersteller einzugehen..."


----------



## ebastler (30. Juni 2015)

Ich habe grad ein witziges Netzteil Hier.

Primär: Nippon Chemicon

12V: CapXon KF
5V: Samxon GF, CapXon GF, Su'scon MF
5VSB: Samxon GF
3,3V: Samxon GF

Elektronik und anderes Hühnerfutter: Su'scon und CapXon gemischt, aber die fallen eh nicht aus.

"Einmal die gesamte Badcaps Liste zum Mitnehmen, bitte!"
Üblicherweise findet man ja Gammelelkos von nur einem Hersteller, aber hier haben sie echt die halben Schrotthersteller einmal quer durchgetestet.
Angesichts der Preisklasse des Netzteils ists zwar okay, aber mir trotzdem nicht ganz geheuer.


----------



## TobiMoesi (30. Juni 2015)

vielen dank  
nächsten monat kommt ja das pcgh sonderheft zu pc hardware, wird das netzteil auch näher behandelt?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Juni 2015)

TobiMoesi schrieb:


> vielen dank
> nächsten monat kommt ja das pcgh sonderheft zu pc hardware, wird das netzteil auch näher behandelt?


Musst du mal anregen 
Oder für die Jubiläumsausgabe....


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich habe grad ein witziges Netzteil Hier.
> 
> Primär: Nippon Chemicon
> 
> ...



Ich vermisse Aishi.


----------



## _chiller_ (30. Juni 2015)

PengX und AsiaX fehlen noch, aber das traut sich mittlerweile kein Markenhersteller mehr


----------



## TobiMoesi (30. Juni 2015)

Da kommen ja Namen auf von denen ich noch nie gehört hab, vermutlich auch besser so?


----------



## gorgeous188 (30. Juni 2015)

Foto!!!!


----------



## FrozenPie (30. Juni 2015)

Der Worst-Case wenn man ein P7 mit aktueller Hardware betreibt 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...s-baby-dank-fuer-die-hilfe-3.html#post7512994


----------



## gorgeous188 (30. Juni 2015)

Ach komm, vielleicht kommt bald ein System Power 8 300 Watt CM raus


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Ach komm, vielleicht kommt bald ein System Power 8 300 Watt CM raus



Ein System Power 8 mit 700 Watt und voll modular, aber keine gesleevten Kabel.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Juni 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein System Power 8 mit 700 Watt und voll modular, aber keine gesleevten Kabel.


Und Gruppenreguliert


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2015)

Endlich wieder neue Netzteil Reviews. 
SFX-L im Test: ATX-Alternativen von Chieftec, Sharkoon und SilverStone - ComputerBase


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (1. Juli 2015)

Mal ne kurze Frage. Müssten Konsolen nicht eigentlich genau die gleichen NT wie PCs haben, oder sind die anders Aufgebaut?.


----------



## Philipus II (1. Juli 2015)

Die sind ähnlicher zu Notebooks.


----------



## ebastler (1. Juli 2015)

Ich finde PC Netzteile sind sowieso nur dumme Zugeständnisse an veraltete Technik. Server haben schon lange auf eine starke 12 oder gar 24 oder 48 Volt Schiene umgestellt, und die nutzlosen Minor Rails werden vernachlässigt. 

Wozu sollte man so was auch rumschleppen? Wie viel angenehmer wäre es, wenn man nur mehr ein dickes 10pin Kabel zum Board hat (4*12V, 4*GND, 1*Sense, 1*Power on) und aus?

Die Boards wandeln ohnehin schon so gut wie alles selber. Und 5V für USB auch noch onboard zu wandeln wäre nun echt kein Kunststück mehr.
Damit würdean auch die elendigen Crossload-Probleme generell los.

Festplatten brauchen auch fast nur mehr auf 12V Strom, manche nutzen 5V/3.3V afaik gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2015)

Die Lösung auf dem Mobo zu wandeln ist auch nur DC/DC an einem anderen Ort. Technisch hast du da keinen Vorteil, nur halt andere Kabelwege.


----------



## ebastler (1. Juli 2015)

Naja, das machen ja schon alle Mainboards. Bis auf USB wird glaube ich alles vor Ort gewandelt. Also wozu die ganzen nutzlosen Spannungen in den Netzteilen? Weg damit. Und die Kabelwege sind dann Leiterbahnen, und kein unglaublich störrischer 24pin mehr. Ich sehe nur Vorteile darin, wenn man NT auf eine Spannung auslegt.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2015)

Wie gesagt: Bei DC/DC ist das "eigentliche" NT ja nur auf eine Spannung ausgelegt. Dass die Wandler zu 5V und 3,3V nicht auf dem Board sind ist einfach eine Frage der Abwärtskompatibilität.


----------



## ebastler (1. Juli 2015)

Wie ein Netzteil arbeitet ist mir schon klar 

Es ist eine Frage der Abwärtskompatibilität, die uns Tonnen von nutzlosen Kabeln bringt, und nutzlose Wandler in Netzteilen. Es gibt nichts mir Bekanntes in einem aktuellen PC außer eventuell uralten Laufwerken, das 3.3V braucht. Und außer USB nichts, das 5V braucht.

3.3 könnte und sollte man mMn generell verbannen. Nutzlos. Und 5V... Es wäre sinnvoller, den 5V Wandler aufs Board zu legen.
Wozu sollte man den im Netzteil lassen? Zusätzliche Kabel, sonst kein Unterschied.

Abwärtskompatibilität ist das Einzige, das für mich dagegenspricht. Aber langsam wird es mMn Zeit für einen neuen Standard. ATX Netzteile sind zu Zeiten von DC-DC-Wandlern nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Von mir aus kann man die 5V noch lassen. Aber 3.3V und +12V (Edit: vertippt, meine -12V) gehören entgültig weg, ebenso ein Großteil der Kabel im 24-pin. Nutzlose Relikte aus der Vergangenheit.
Und warum man lieber 10 dünne Käbelchen parallel hat als ein dickes Kabel ist mir sowieso schon immer ein Rätsel gewesen.
Stichwort GPUs... Warum 2 mal 8 dünne Kabel parallel (Beispiel 8+8pin), anstatt zwei dicke Adern mit vergoldeten, dicken Steckern wie man sie aus dem Modellbaubereich kennt, dran?


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2015)

3,3V ist die gängigste Eingangsspannung für ICs, dicht gefolgt von 5V. Ich würde also erwarten dass etwa die Zusatzcontroller mit einer dieser beiden laufen. Und die ganzen hübschen Statusleds erst... Da es zu meinem Mobo keinen Schaltplan gab kann ich es aber leider nicht garantieren.

Kannst ja mal den ATX-Stecker eines DC/DC NTs der Leitungen berauben und sehen ob du noch booten kannst.

Also Ja: es würde das Case etwas entrümpeln wenn die kleinen Spannungen erst auf dem Board entstehen, aber generell sinnlos sind sie deswegen nicht,


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Juli 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Multi- oder SignelRail ist ohnehin bei den meisten nur eine Glaubsensfrage. Was sich in der Sicherheit tun kann, ist das die Hersteller von Singlerails Geräten ihre Geräte nur bis zur angegeben Watt Zahl absichern und das Netzteil bei höherer Belastung dann einfach aus geht. Mehr kannst du meines erachtens nach, bei Singlerail nicht tun. Alles weiterer geht dann nur über die sinnvolle Aufteilung über mehrere Rails und moderaten Trigger Points ...


Nö, ist es nicht.
Multi Rail ist, wenn man es auf Sicherheit auslegt, deutlich besser.
Aber das kostet bei einem 1000W+ Gerät auch richtig Geld, da du 8 Rails (oder mehr) benötigen würdest.

Das Problem ist, dass es in diesem Punkt mal überhaupt keine Regulierung und Vorschriften gibt...
Theoretisch hält es niemanden davon ab, ein Netzteil ohne Schutzschaltungen auf die Leute los zu lassen.

Und viele Consumer Geräte haben auch keine vernünftig/sinnvoll gesetzten Trigger Points der Schutzschaltungen...



EastCoast schrieb:


> Wenn man's ganz pauschal ausdrücken möchte, ohne auf individuelle Serien der jeweiligen Hersteller einzugehen: Nippon-Chemicon und Rubyon wären Oberklasse, Teapo Mittelklasse, CapXon untere Mittelklasse, JunFu eher möööp.
> Aber es kommt natürlich auch immer auf die Kühlung des Netzteils an. Ein bestens belüfteter und gekühlter JunFu wird wohl länger durchhalten als ein vor sich hin brutzelnder Nippon Chemicon.


Nein, das ist völliger Bullshit.
Wenn ich jetzt fies bin, würde ich an die Nippon Chemicon KZG hinweisen, die reihenweise geplatzt sind.

Kurz: Jeder Hersteller hat mehr oder minder gute oder schlechte Kondensatoren.
Die gehen dann von 1000-2000h Lebensdauer bis zu 10.000h oder mehr...

Und da ist ein 1000-2000h NCC/Rubycon jetzt echt nicht besser als ein entsprechender Teapo oder so....



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Der Worst-Case wenn man ein P7 mit aktueller Hardware betreibt
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...s-baby-dank-fuer-die-hilfe-3.html#post7512994


Tja, die Leute haben halt immer noch nicht begriffen, wie wichtig ein Netzteil eigentlich ist. Und was sie ihrem Rechner da antun...

Aber so ist es halt, wenn man in der Schule nicht aufpasst.
Gerade Physik ist manchmal nicht verkehrt.



xiiMaRcLeoN schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage. Müssten Konsolen nicht eigentlich genau die gleichen NT wie PCs haben, oder sind die anders Aufgebaut?.


Nein, da das ganze speziell auf das Gerät angepasst werden kann. Und die Belüftung vom Netzteil durch den Lüfter der Konsole geschehen kann.

Zum Teil werden auch externe Netzteile verwendet (Xbox 360, XBox one). Manchmal aber auch interne (Playstation), die dann aber von dem Systemlüfter mitgekühlt werden.

Der Aufbau dieser Netzteile erinnert aber eher an LCD/Bildschirm Netzteile.



ebastler schrieb:


> Ich finde PC Netzteile sind sowieso nur dumme Zugeständnisse an veraltete Technik. Server haben schon lange auf eine starke 12 oder gar 24 oder 48 Volt Schiene umgestellt, und die nutzlosen Minor Rails werden vernachlässigt.
> 
> Wozu sollte man so was auch rumschleppen? Wie viel angenehmer wäre es, wenn man nur mehr ein dickes 10pin Kabel zum Board hat (4*12V, 4*GND, 1*Sense, 1*Power on) und aus?
> 
> ...


Gibts doch schon bei vielen Low End Büromaschinen. Da gibts dann auch gleich mal sowas wie +12V Standby (kein Scherz!)

Die Teile sind eigentlich gar nicht (mehr) so selten...

Nur bei High End Komplettrechnern setzt man noch auf den ATX Standard...

Und wenn man es wollen würde, könnte man das auch sehr schnell ändern und auf den '+12V Only Standard' umstellen.
Gerade bei voll modularen Geräten.
Da bräuchts dann nur einen entsprechenden Adapterstecker...

Aber bei einem möchte ich widersprechen:
Die +5V Leitung braucht man in der Tat noch.
Allerdings kaum mehr auf dem Board sondern für SSDs!
Die werden, da es sich um 2,5" Laufwerke handelt, ausschließlich aus der +5V Leitung gespeist.

Aber auch das sind unter 2A pro Laufwerk. Meist auch unter 1A...


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, das ist völliger Bullshit.
> Wenn ich jetzt fies bin, würde ich an die Nippon Chemicon KZG hinweisen, die reihenweise geplatzt sind.
> 
> Kurz: Jeder Hersteller hat mehr oder minder gute oder schlechte Kondensatoren.
> ...



Vor allem, wenn die Angaben an Betriebsstunden an eine bestimmte Temperatur gebunden ist, wie z.b. 30°.
Gerade bei Semi Passiven Netzteilen sind diese 30° sehr schnell überschritten, wenn sich der Lüfter im Zero Modus befinden und die dicht eingepackten Caps vor sich hin köcheln, obwohl die Netzteil Software -- vom welchem Hersteller rede ich bloß  -- unspektakulärer 24° anzeigt.


----------



## FrozenPie (2. Juli 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Tja, die Leute haben halt immer noch nicht begriffen, wie wichtig ein Netzteil eigentlich ist. Und was sie ihrem Rechner da antun...
> 
> Aber so ist es halt, wenn man in der Schule nicht aufpasst.
> Gerade Physik ist manchmal nicht verkehrt.



Naja, der TE hatte eine falsche Angabe gemacht bzw. sich verguckt. Er dachte er hätte das P9 bis er dann ein Foto gepostet hat und wir ihm gesagt haben, dass wir schon von Außen erkenne, dass das ein P7 ist


----------



## EastCoast (2. Juli 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, das ist völliger Bullshit.
> Wenn ich jetzt fies bin, würde ich an die Nippon Chemicon KZG hinweisen, die reihenweise geplatzt sind.
> 
> Kurz: Jeder Hersteller hat mehr oder minder gute oder schlechte Kondensatoren.
> ...



Okay, das stimmt natürlich. Ich bin bei dem Beitrag von Caps mit identischen Spezifikationen und Lebensdauer ausgegangen...hätte ich dazu schreiben sollen.

In dem Fall ist es dann aber so, dass ein Rubycon/NCC/Panasonic in aller Regel "besser" als ein direkt mit diesem vergleichbarer Teapo/CapXon, und der wiederum "besser" als ein vergleichbarer Fuhiyyu/AsiaX/JunFu etc. ist. Und das natürlich auch nur, wenn das Umfeld, in dem sie eingesetzt werden, ebenfalls identisch ist (hier  identische NT-Plattform mit identischer Belüftung ).

So besser?


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2015)

Da sind dann aber eine Menge "wenns" und "abers" drin. Das erzähl mal einem Netzteilhersteller.


----------



## EastCoast (2. Juli 2015)

In der Frage ging es ja auch rein um die Qualität/Haltbarkeit/Robustheit/Langlebigkeit/whatever der Caps, und um die zu bestimmen, müssen die Testvoraussetzungen nunmal gleich sein.

Man kann ja schlecht die AsiaX im Kühlschrank, die Rubycons aber dann in einer 70°-Hotbox testen und daraus dann ein Ergebnis bilden.


----------



## TobiMoesi (2. Juli 2015)

also um ein netzteil aufgrund der caps zu beurteilen muss ich mich dann auch mit den einzelnen serien der caps beschäftigen? 
zum glück hab ich jetzt 9 wochen frei


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Juli 2015)

Deswegen gebe ich in meinen Tests nicht nur den Hersteller der Caps an, sondern verlinke auch die Datenblätter der im Netzteil verbauten Serien


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2015)

TobiMoesi schrieb:


> also um ein netzteil aufgrund der caps zu beurteilen muss ich mich dann auch mit den einzelnen serien der caps beschäftigen?
> zum glück hab ich jetzt 9 wochen frei



Du solltest ein Netzteil nicht nur anhand der verbaut Caps beurteilen. Da kommt noch mehr dazu.



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Deswegen gebe ich in meinen Tests nicht nur den Hersteller der Caps an, sondern verlinke auch die Datenblätter der im Netzteil verbauten Serien



Wirklich zu allen Caps hast du Datenblätter?


----------



## TobiMoesi (2. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du solltest ein Netzteil nicht nur anhand der verbaut Caps beurteilen. Da kommt noch mehr dazu.



Schon klar, aber ein Argument mehr um Freunden ein Thermaltake 730w Smart SE auszureden ist nie schlecht


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Juli 2015)

Zumindest zu den bekanntesten Herstellern. Zu Asia´X oder anderen Zeugs findet man natürlich wenig bis nichts ^^ Bei Nippon Chemi-Con sieht die Sache aber zum Beispiel deutlich besser aus:
http://www.chemi-con.co.jp/e/catalog/pdf/al-e/al-sepa-e/001-guide/al-groupchart-e-150101.pdf#page=2


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2015)

TobiMoesi schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber ein Argument mehr um Freunden ein Thermaltake 730w Smart SE auszureden ist nie schlecht



Da reichtr es ja schon ein paar Sätze über den verbauten Sicherungschip zu sagen oder zu erwähnen, was da für ein Lüfter drin ist. Mit den Caps musst du da nicht mal kommen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Juli 2015)

Es ist Thermaltake das ist so oder so Mist...


----------



## TobiMoesi (2. Juli 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Es ist Thermaltake das ist so oder so Mist...


Das mach Leuten klar die behaupten 630 Watt könnte für die nächste Grafikkartengeneration nicht genug sein und deswegen empfiehlt er 730 Watt.
Hatte eine kleine Diskussion mit dem netten Herren, aber außer den Argumeten "Aber es wurde oft Testsieger" und "ich glaube du hast keine Ahnung", kam nichts.
Musste das ganze dann beenden, ich steiger mich bei solch Ignoranz viel zu sehr rein


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Juli 2015)

TobiMoesi schrieb:


> Das mach Leuten klar die behaupten 630 Watt könnte für die nächste Grafikkartengeneration nicht genug sein und deswegen empfiehlt er 730 Watt.
> Hatte eine kleine Diskussion mit dem netten Herren, aber außer den Argumeten "Aber es wurde oft Testsieger" und "ich glaube du hast keine Ahnung", kam nichts.
> Musste das ganze dann beenden, ich steiger mich bei solch Ignoranz viel zu sehr rein


I'm Forum? Wenn ja Link, bitte


----------



## TobiMoesi (2. Juli 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> I'm Forum? Wenn ja Link, bitte



Ne, war in der CS:GO Germany Gruppe auf Facebook.
Ein 600 - 700€ PC wurde gewünscht und der "Experte" verbaute natürlich das Thermaltake, eine 270x, und einen 4690k + H97 Board.
Nach anfänglichem Kopf-gegen-Tisch Gefühl entschloss ich mich ihn zu belehren und hab eben ne 4460 + B85 + R9 380 Konfig. zusammengestellt.
Nachdem ich von ihm und seinem "IT-Experten" der anscheinend mitgelesen hatte ausgelacht wurde hab ich die Gruppe verlassen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Juli 2015)

Hä das macht natürlich voll Sinn


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2015)

TobiMoesi schrieb:


> Nachdem ich von ihm und seinem "IT-Experten" der anscheinend mitgelesen hatte ausgelacht wurde hab ich die Gruppe verlassen



Und  was wurde nun gekauft?
Core i7 und eine GT730 mit 6Gb Vram?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (2. Juli 2015)

TobiMoesi schrieb:


> verbaute natürlich das Thermaltake, eine 270x, und einen 4690k + H97 Board



Naja, bei CS:S hätte er mit dem großen CPU und der recht kleinen GPU gar nicht mal so unrecht ... CS:S hängt schlimm auf dem CPU und vom MultiThread brauchen wir bei dem Spiel gar nicht anfangen 
Das Thermaltake ... Okay, da brauchen wir nicht anfangen ... Kenne auch jemanden der sowas ausschließlich verbaut, weil er mit dem Throupower 850 Watt in Verbindunbg mit seiner Config: AMD Phenom II X6 1090 ; 16 GB Skill DDR1333 ; Gigabyte 7970 Winforce 3 und glaube 2 oder 3 HDDS und nen bissl LED schissen ^^ sehr zufrieden ist ... 850 ??? diese Config ??? 
Wie sollte man da unzufrieden werden 
Da renne ich regelmäßig gegen die Wand ... manche wollen es einfach nicht verstehen


----------



## TobiMoesi (2. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und  was wurde nun gekauft?
> Core i7 und eine GT730 mit 6Gb Vram?


Nachdem ich, wie bereits erwähnt, die Gruppe verlassen hab, weiß ich es nicht 
Ich vermute aber etwas in die Richtung >.<


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Juli 2015)

Aber ein i7 920... Und die Karte mit Fermi Chip....
Edit wie ist das Corsair Hx650? Da soll eine dicke High End Karte dran


----------



## TobiMoesi (3. Juli 2015)

Nach welchen Kriterien geht man bei einem Sicherungschip?
Bei Caps kann man ohne Erfahrungswerte ja nur auf Stunden und Temperaturangabe schauen der?


----------



## ebastler (3. Juli 2015)

Alle interessanten Schutzschaltungen vorhanden - gut. Nicht vorhanden - nicht gut.


----------



## TobiMoesi (3. Juli 2015)

Oh, doch so einfach


----------



## _chiller_ (3. Juli 2015)

Naja, und wann die Schutzschaltungen dann auch eingreifen. Bringt ja nix wenn alles vorhanden ist und alles zu spät eingreift


----------



## TobiMoesi (3. Juli 2015)

Geht das vom Netzteil aus? Oder sind die Punkte wo eine Schutzschaltung greift Chip bedingt?


----------



## ebastler (3. Juli 2015)

Das hängt davon ab, ob der, der das Netzteil entworfen hat, verstanden hat, wie der Chip zu beschalten ist oder nicht 

So ein Chip ist total simple Technik (könnte man genau gleich gut auch ohne mit 1-2 mehrfachkomparatoren machen), der kann eigentlich nicht nicht funktionieren.
Bei meinem Fujitsu hat Delta zum Beispiel keinen dedizierten Chip verbaut, sondern, wenn ich es richtig aus dem Layout abgelesen hab, einen 4-fach OPV und einen 2-fach OPV oder so was. Und das Ding hat OCP auf 3.3V, 5V und 3 12V Schienen.


Wann und ob Schutzschaltungen greifen hängt eigentlich allein von der externen Beschaltung ab.


----------



## TobiMoesi (3. Juli 2015)

Ok, vielen Dank


----------



## poiu (4. Juli 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Das hängt davon ab, ob der, der das Netzteil entworfen hat, verstanden hat, wie der Chip zu beschalten ist oder nicht
> 
> So ein Chip ist total simple Technik (könnte man genau gleich gut auch ohne mit 1-2 mehrfachkomparatoren machen), der kann eigentlich nicht nicht funktionieren..



 Dito, wenn der Hersteller irgendeinen Müll zusammenlötet ^^


----------



## FrozenPie (5. Juli 2015)

PCGH trollt uns  Ich meine, weshalb in Gottes Namen wird das Thermaltake London verwendet?!
Videoserie: PCGH baut einen PC - Teil 6 - Das Netzteil


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Juli 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> PCGH trollt uns  Ich meine, weshalb in Gottes Namen wird das Thermaltake London verwendet?!
> Videoserie: PCGH baut einen PC - Teil 6 - Das Netzteil


Wahrscheinlich hat man den Praktikanten im Müll rumsuchen lassen....


----------



## _chiller_ (5. Juli 2015)

Die werden für das System natürlich von den Herstellern gesponsert. Und als sie bezüglich eines Netzteil-Samples nachfragten, kam das Thermaltake eben als erstes geflogen. Zumindest könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass das in etwa so abgelaufen ist ^^


----------



## gorgeous188 (5. Juli 2015)

"haben wir uns für (...) entschieden"
Das klingt so proaktiv


----------



## DerFoehn (6. Juli 2015)

Ich konnte es gestern Abend echt nicht glauben, als ich das Video gesehen habe. Wie kann ein Fachmagazin für PC Hardware so einen Schrott verbauen?
Ich greife da gerne mal einen Youtube Kommentar auf. Wir reißen uns hier im Forum den Allerwertesten auf, um den unwissenden User irgendwie zu erklären, dass diese Thermalcrap Netzteile Müll sind und dann
kommt die PCGH Redaktion und macht die ganzen Bemühungen mit einem Video zu nichte. Wem glauben die potentiellen Netzteilkäufer wohl mehr. Den Usern hier im Forum oder den Fachredakteuren der PCGH?


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> PCGH trollt uns  Ich meine, weshalb in Gottes Namen wird das Thermaltake London verwendet?!
> Videoserie: PCGH baut einen PC - Teil 6 - Das Netzteil



Echt?
Ich fasse es nicht.  

Das London ist die übliche CWT Puc Plattform mit teurem Pri8märcap und billigen Sekundärcaps.
Dazu ist die 12 Volt Leitung nicht überwacht und OCP gibt es auch nicht.


----------



## Philipus II (6. Juli 2015)

Ich wundere mich etwas über eure Entrüstung. So schlecht sind die London 550 eigentlich nicht. Bei ihrem Erscheinen fand ich die aus Preis-Leistungs-Sicht sogar ganz gut. Solides Gold, ordentliche Spannungsregulation, brauchbare Restwelligkeit und unauffällige Lautstärke für kleines Geld. Von Crap würde ich persönlich daher auf keinen Fall sprechen.

Im Video geht es in erster Linie um die Montage. Da haben die Kollegen im Büro halt ein Netzteil genommen, das über war. Die richtig guten 550 Watt liegen derzeit bei mir, denn ich bereite den nächsten Test (Marktübersicht 500-650W vor).


----------



## Hibble (6. Juli 2015)

Zwischen Genie und Wahnsinn der PCGHXler liegt ein schmaler Grat, den sie mehrmals täglich überschreiten. 
Die Neigung zum Wahnsinn macht sich bei der Definition vom Netzteil-Schrott immer deutlich ^^

Wie Philipp schon geschrieben hat, war das London aus Preis-Leistung Sicht mal schon ganz gut gewesen. Jetzt aber nicht mehr unbedingt. Es ist deswegen aber trotzdem kein Schrott..


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Im Video geht es in erster Linie um die Montage. Da haben die Kollegen im Büro halt ein Netzteil genommen, das über war. Die richtig guten 550 Watt liegen derzeit bei mir, denn ich bereite den nächsten Test (Marktübersicht 500-650W vor).



Das ist nicht korrekt.
Die Redaktion wurde gesponsort, beim Netzteil halt von Thermaltake und dann wurde logischer Weise ein Thermaltake Netzteil dafür genutzt und weils ein Sponsor war, wurde eben auch noch das Netzteil als super Produkt angepriesen.



Hibble schrieb:


> Es ist deswegen aber trotzdem kein Schrott..



Von meiner Definition aus, was ein brauchbares Netzteil bezeichnet, ist das Thermaltake nicht brauchbar, ergo kritisiere ich das.


----------



## FrozenPie (6. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich etwas über eure Entrüstung. So schlecht sind die London 550 eigentlich nicht. Bei ihrem Erscheinen fand ich die aus Preis-Leistungs-Sicht sogar ganz gut. Solides Gold, ordentliche Spannungsregulation, brauchbare Restwelligkeit und unauffällige Lautstärke für kleines Geld. Von Crap würde ich persönlich daher auf keinen Fall sprechen.



Abgesehen von der schlechten Langlebigkeit aufgrund sekundärer JunFu- und CapXon-Caps in Kombination mit dem Yate Loon Lüfter und der nicht abgesicherten 12V-Schiene... Aber natürlich empfiehlt man so ein Netzteil mit einer Lebenerwartung von knapp 3 Jahren (Hab noch keinen sekundären JunFu gesehen der länger gehalten hat bzw. nach dieser zeit noch nicht aufgebläht war) hat und im Ernstfall höchstwahrscheinlich nicht abschalten kann 

Edit: hab mich übrigens geirrt. Das London hat tatsächlich DC-DC Wanlder, die liegen allerdings auf der Kabelmanagement-Platine, weshalb ich die auch nicht gesehen habe


----------



## poiu (6. Juli 2015)

Bookmarke dir schonmal selsbt denn Posting  wenn dann in paar Jahren die leute mit kaputten London ankommen, mal sehen wie gewagt die 5 Jahre Garantie waren


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Edit: hab mich übrigens geirrt. Das London hat tatsächlich DC-DC Wanlder, die liegen allerdings auf der Kabelmanagement-Platine, weshalb ich die auch nicht gesehen habe



Ändert ja nichts daran, dass, in meinem Auge [Singular ] die Filterung nur unzureichend ausgestattet ist.
Andererseits wird der Lüfter vor den Caps kaputt gehen.
Mal sehen, wer das Netzteil nach 3-4 Jahren einschickt und auf Ersatz pocht, wenns den Lüfter zerrissen hat.
Mal sehen, wie gut der Support dann ist.


----------



## Philipus II (6. Juli 2015)

CWT kann durchaus Lebensdauern von Bauteilen korrekt berechnen. Auch wenn die Fertigungsqualität bei CWT von der verwendeten Produktionslinie abhängt weiß die Entwicklungsabteilung schon, was sie tut. CWT ist sicher nicht planlos. Die verwendete Plattform kommt zudem auch im Corsair RM und Enermax Revolution X't mit kleineren Modifikationen zum Einsatz, das ist solide Standardware. Die Herstellergarantiezeit beträgt fünf Jahre, in dieser Zeit muss die Ausfallrate minimal bleiben, damit sich das ganze rechnet. Schlussendlich sind tote Netzteile in der Garantiezeit einfach eine teure Sache. Ich persönlich hätte kein Problem damit, dieses Netzteil fünf Jahre lang in meinem Rechner zu verwenden.

Die +12V ist über OPP auf der Primärseite gesichert. Das ist bei einem DC-DC-Netteil nicht notwendigerweise problematisch. Von nicht abgesichert würde ich daher auf keinen Fall sprechen, nicht optimal abgesichert triffts eher.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2015)

Die 12 Volt Leitung ist Sekundär nicht abgesichert. das ist nun mal so.
für dich ist das vielleicht nicht so das Problem, weil die OPP primär das übernimmt, aber letztendlich geht es nur darum Kosten zu sparen, um nichts anderes.
Ich sehe das aber als Problematisch an, denn nur um ein paar Cent zu sparen, wird ein Risiko in Kauf genommen, das nicht sein muss.
Und dass die Plattform auch für andere CWT basierende Netzteile verwendet wird, ist wahrscheinlich allen bekannt, die hier regelmäßig lesen.
Was ich persönlich von diversen CWT Plattform halte, hab ich ja schon mal erwähnt. 

Und jetzt mal ernsthaft gefragt. 
Wer reklamiert denn ein Netzteil, das nach 4 Jahren kaputt gegangen ist, aufgrund eines Lüfterschadens oder Defekt bei den Kondensatoren?
Die allermeisten werden sich aufgrund des geringes Preises keinen Kopf darum machen und sich das nächste Netzteil kaufen. Wahrscheinlich sogar eine Watt Klasse höher, weil gedacht wird, dass das größere Netzteil länger hält.

Ich hab schon von genug defekten Netzteilen gehört, die alle CWT basierend waren und die man einfach entsorgt hat, weils eben einfacher ist, das nächste Netzteil zu kaufen.
dadurch, dass sie so billig sind, wird in Kauf genommen, dass sie Defekte haben, was aber auch in Kauf genommen wird, weil nur eine sehr kleine Minderheit tatsächlich reklamieren wird. 
Alles kalkuliert.


----------



## gorgeous188 (6. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich bedenke, dass es für gerade mal 10eur Aufpreis das Straight E10 gibt, oder wenn es unbedingt CM sein muss eben für 20eur, dann muss ich mich schon fragen.
Hat jemand Lust, eine Tabelle zu erstellen, was das E10 alles zuätzlich bietet?


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2015)

Es muss ja nicht mal das E10 sein. Du kannst auch das Cooler Master VS nehmen.


----------



## Philipus II (6. Juli 2015)

Natürlich geht es immer um Kosten sparen. Ein Netzteil für 70 euro spricht andere Kunden an als das für 90. Aber was spricht dagegen, bei DC-DC-Netzteilen mit Single Rail auf OCP auf +12V zu verzichten? Bei sauberer Implementierung unterscheidet sich die Auslösung lediglich minimal zeitlich, die Auslösesschwelle kann exakt gleich gewählt werden. Eventuell ist OPP dann sogar wirksamer als OCP, weil OPP auch die Last auf den Minor Rails berücksichtigt und daher früher den Schwellenwert erreicht.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Natürlich geht es immer um Kosten sparen. Ein Netzteil für 70 euro spricht andere Kunden an als das für 90. Aber was spricht dagegen, bei DC-DC-Netzteilen mit Single Rail auf OCP auf +12V zu verzichten? Bei sauberer Implementierung unterscheidet sich die Auslösung lediglich minimal zeitlich, die Auslösesschwelle kann exakt gleich gewählt werden. Eventuell ist OPP dann sogar wirksamer als OCP, weil OPP auch die Last auf den Minor Rails berücksichtigt und daher früher den Schwellenwert erreicht.



Das Dilemma ist, dass du inzwischen nicht mal mehr weißt, welche Komponenten überhaupt verbaut werden.
Das, was beim Review mal drin war, kann heute schon was anderes sein, dann gibt es solche, die das verbauen, was gerade vorhanden ist.
Mir fehlt da die Verlässlichkeit.
Und ich habe inzwischen zu viele abgerauchte CWT Netzteile gesehen, als dass ich dort noch einen Funken vertrauen hätte.
Du sagst ja selbst "bei sauberer Implementierung"- Das ist der Knackpunkt.
Ich hab schon alles gesehen, aber selten war es sauber.


----------



## Philipus II (6. Juli 2015)

Ich seh schon, ein echter CWT-Gegner


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, ein echter CWT-Gegner



Mit 25 Jahren Erfahrung in der Branche. 
Und keine Sorge, Super Flower ist bei mir auch unten durch.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Juli 2015)

Super Flower ist doch schon bei dem Namen geil.... 
Einige brauchbare gibt es da sowieso doch... Denk nur mal ans SuperFlower Hx Green 450 Golden


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2015)

Gibt schon ein paar mehr, aber immer mit einem "Geschmäckle"


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Juli 2015)

Ja die miesen Lüfter hast du bei fast jedem NT....


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2015)

Bei einem 50€ Netzteil musst du leider damit rechnen, dass ein mieser Lüfter verbaut ist.
Am Besten sowas gar nicht erst kaufen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Juli 2015)

Das L8 hat einen Durchaus brauchbaren Lüfter.... Aber Theoretisch hast du recht. Hauptsache der Lüfter tut 4 Jahre sein Ding.... Darunter ist dann ein sehr minderwertiger Lüfter...


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2015)

Reicht ja auch.
Das Netzteil hält 3-4 Jahre durch und dann kauft sich der User einfach ein neues Netzteil, weils ja nicht teuer ist.


----------



## poiu (6. Juli 2015)

er spielt doch hier auf die Begebenheiten mit einigen ehemaligen SF Mitarbeitern an 

Threshold
ich glaube aber langsam das CWT wirklich so eine " you get what you pay for " Bude ist, bestellst 10€ Crap und du bekommst 10€ Crap, denn es gibt eingie Gute NT zB die Cooler master

aber wo ich wirklich glaube was totale BumsBude ist: Andyson!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Juli 2015)

Ach bei Andyson kommt immerhin das LC Power Gold Lc9550 raus....


----------



## _chiller_ (6. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Natürlich geht es immer um Kosten sparen. Ein Netzteil für 70 euro spricht andere Kunden an als das für 90. Aber was spricht dagegen, bei DC-DC-Netzteilen mit Single Rail auf OCP auf +12V zu verzichten? Bei sauberer Implementierung unterscheidet sich die Auslösung lediglich minimal zeitlich, die Auslösesschwelle kann exakt gleich gewählt werden. Eventuell ist OPP dann sogar wirksamer als OCP, weil OPP auch die Last auf den Minor Rails berücksichtigt und daher früher den Schwellenwert erreicht.


Damit das Netzteil aber nicht erst bei gefühlt 500% Überlast abschaltet wie so gewisse andere Modelle mit ähnlicher Schaltung (  ), muss man sich damit aber erst einmal genauer beschäftigen. Und ich gehe schwer davon aus, das bei dem Kostendruck darauf verzichtet wurde.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Aber was spricht dagegen, bei DC-DC-Netzteilen mit Single Rail auf OCP auf +12V zu verzichten? Bei sauberer Implementierung unterscheidet sich die Auslösung lediglich minimal zeitlich, die Auslösesschwelle kann exakt gleich gewählt werden. Eventuell ist OPP dann sogar wirksamer als OCP, weil OPP auch die Last auf den Minor Rails berücksichtigt und daher früher den Schwellenwert erreicht.


Sieh dir mal das Hardwareluxx Review vom MaxBron 700W an 
Oder Auch mal was richtig übles wie dieses hier.

Das Problem ist schlicht, dass es durchaus sein kann, dass die OPP zu lahm ist, um eine Überlast zu erkennen. Selbst wenn 100A bei einem 700W Sekundärseitig gezogen wird, muss da nix abschalten, da die Spannung bei +6V einbricht.

Und genau hier ist der nächste Punkt bzw das nächste Problem bei diesen bescheuerten 8pin ICs:
UVP und OVP ist nicht immer zuverlässig implementiert! 
Denn dass die Spannung bei einem Schaltnetzteil auf 6V einbricht, sollte völlig ausgeschlossen sein.

Und wenn man sich mal die Datenblätter der ganzen 8pin ICs anschaut, kann einem nur schlecht werden.

Noch einmal: 
Diese Teile sind OK für +5V und +3,3V, wenn man eine separate Schaltung für die +12V Leitung verwendet. Wie es z.B. bei meinem 480W HEC Netzteil der Fall ist. Oder das 650W Silverstone Zeus...
Beide verwenden diese 8pin ICs - aber eben nicht für +12V!
Da gibts dann noch solch unglaublich umfangreichen und sau teuren Chips wie LM 339 und 393, die mit den WT7502 oder 7510 kombiniert werden - und das ist ja mehr als OK. Diese Chips ohne zusätzliche Schaltung für +12V zu benutzen aber nicht.

Eben weil du unter Umständen Lücken in der Absicherung haben kannst, die dazu führen, dass das Netzteil nicht zuverlässig abschaltet oder gar abfackelt - etwas, was man eigentlich gar nicht haben möchte.

Der Punkt ist schlicht, dass


----------



## FrozenPie (7. Juli 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Der Punkt ist schlicht, dass



Irgendwie fehlt da noch was


----------



## Philipus II (7. Juli 2015)

Stefan, dass es zahlreiche vermasselte Designs gibt stimmt natürlich. Aber dass OCP auf +12V bei Single Rail ein Muss wäre sehe ich anders. Man sollte weder bei MR noch bei SR die miesen Vertreter ihrer Art als allgemeine Bewertungsgrundlage nehmen. Es gibt einfach genug Fehlkonstruktionen da draußen, von nahezu jeder Sorte. Grundsätzlich kann man +12V auch ohne OCP sauber absichern, leider macht das aber bei weitem nicht jeder auch. Ich werde da mittelfristig nochmal die Testmethoden verschärfen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> Threshold
> ich glaube aber langsam das CWT wirklich so eine " you get what you pay for " Bude ist, bestellst 10€ Crap und du bekommst 10€ Crap, denn es gibt eingie Gute NT zB die Cooler master



Du hast schon recht, die bauen dir das so hin, wie du das haben willst, bzw. was du eben an Geld ausgeben willst.
Trotzdem ist die Bestückung Unsinn, wenn du den teuren japanischen Cap Primär hast, der wahrscheinlich doppelt so teuer ist wie die gesamte Sekundärseite.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass wer auch immer das genauso bestellt.



poiu schrieb:


> aber wo ich wirklich glaube was totale BumsBude ist: Andyson!



Das glaube ich inzwischen auch. 



Philipus II schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich kann man +12V auch ohne OCP sauber absichern, leider macht das aber bei weitem nicht jeder auch.



Gerade in dem Preisbereich von 40-60€ ist es enorm wichtig für den Hersteller, hier und da noch ein paar Cent sparen zu können.
Und wo kann er das besser als bei den Sicherungen?
Das kriegt kein User mit, weil niemand danach schauen kann. 
Und wenn das Netzteil mal platzt, interessiert das den Hersteller nicht, da sowas schon im Preis mit integriert ist.

Ich arbeite ja in der Automobil Branche und ich weiß, mit welchen Mitteln da um Beträge gefeilscht wird, die nicht mal einen ganzen Cent groß sind.
Bei Netzteilen ist das doch nicht anders und als Netzteil Fan ist dir eine gesonderte Absicherung der 12 Volt Leitung bestimmt auch lieber.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Aber dass OCP auf +12V bei Single Rail ein Muss wäre sehe ich anders.


Das Problem is, dass wenn OCP nicht vorhanden ist, auch UVP/OVP nicht wirklich zuverlässig implementiert ist...

Und wenns ganz blöd läuft, kann nur UVP greifen, da die Spannungen so schnell so weit abkacken, dass OPP gar nicht funktionieren kann.


----------



## Philipus II (8. Juli 2015)

Es gibt Gegenbeispiele. Die Super Flower Leadex basierten Geräte (also auch die EVGA G2/P2) schalten auch ohne OCP auf +12V brav ab. Bei diesen ist allerdings OCP auf den Minor Rails vorhanden um eine Überlastung dieser Schienen zu vermeiden. Die OPP greift, bevor die Spannungen zu weit absacken. Zudem ist die +12V mit OVP, UVP und SCP gesichert. Mit etwas Suche sollten wir noch ein paar mehr Modelle finden, die man selbst mit Vorsatz trotz fehlendem OCP nicht zur Selbstbeschädigung oder zu unzulässigen Spannungen bringt.

Ein Sicherungskonzept kann auf verschiedene Weise wirksam umgesetzt werden. Einige Hersteller vermasseln es aber, ja.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ein Sicherungskonzept kann auf verschiedene Weise wirksam umgesetzt werden. Einige Hersteller vermasseln es aber, ja.



Wo wir dann wieder bei den Kosten sind.
Ein Super Flower Leadex oder EVGA G2 kosten keine 50€. Die sind deutlich teurer.


----------



## Philipus II (8. Juli 2015)

Nochmal: Man kann auch mit 60 Euro Budget sichere Netzteile ohne OCP bauen. Dass es die meisten dann vermasseln sagt nicht, dass es unmöglich ist. Meist interessiert sich einfach keiner wirklich dafür, das ist das traurige. Hier aber die Gleichung zu vereinfachen "kein OCP gleich gefährlich, mit OCP sicher" ist eine fehlerhafte Vereinfachung. Das sollte in diesem Thema nicht unwidersprochen bleiben


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2015)

Ja. Ich kann nachvollziehen, was du meinst, aber zwischen "man kann" und "man tut nicht" ist leider ein kurzer Weg, den nicht der Netzteil Ing entscheidet, sondern der Controller, und das ist das eigentliche Problem, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Philipus II (8. Juli 2015)

Controller machen kein Produktmanagement. Der Product Manager muss sich nur für Umsätze und Erträge seines Bereichs rechtfertigen. Ein Controller wird nicht direkt ins operative Geschäft auf diese Art eingreifen und solche Details lösen. Allerdings sind nicht alle PM fit mit den Anforderungen des EU-Markts.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Es gibt Gegenbeispiele. Die Super Flower Leadex basierten Geräte (also auch die EVGA G2/P2) schalten auch ohne OCP auf +12V brav ab.


ORLY? 
Bist du dir zu 100% Sicher, dass die auch wirklich KEIN OCP (oder sowas in der Richtung) implementiert haben?

Also bei meinem Silentmaxx Gerät bin ich mir gar nicht so sicher, ob da nicht eventuell doch sowas wie OCP oder sowas in der Art implementiert worden ist!

Prinzipiell kann man sowas ja auch mit relativ einfachen MItteln hin bekommen, so denn man es möchte. Das ist eher eine Frage der Fähigkeiten der Ingeneure...


----------



## Philipus II (8. Juli 2015)

Ok, theoretisch ist es möglich, dass die mit OCP cheaten. Bei einem eigenen Sicherungs-IC ist das äußerst schwer zu prüfen.


----------



## poiu (8. Juli 2015)

Wichtig ist ja nicht nur was für ein IC verbaut ist sondern auch wie er im schaltungsdesign implementiert ist.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Juli 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich schon einen deutsch sprachigen Test über das  Super Flower Leadex Gold 550W und als 2. Frage ... Gibt es doch auch irgendwann in Weiß (also die 550 Watt Version) ???


----------



## Philipus II (9. Juli 2015)

Ich werde für PCGH das Platin testen. Hilfreich?


----------



## _chiller_ (9. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich werde für PCGH das Platin testen. Hilfreich?


CB-Test kommt auch, hab ich gehört. Allerdings wirds auch das Platin, das dürfte sich technisch aber nicht groß vom Gold unterscheiden.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Juli 2015)

Auf jeden Fall ... Ich will wissen das da drinne ist und wie es sich schlägt ...

Der kugelgelagerte Lüfter von meinem G-550 PCGH geht mir so langsam auf die Eier ... Ich habe mir extra ein gedämmtes Gehäuse gekauft und trotzdem hörst du ein gewisses"Lagerschleifen" ... Seit dem Fractal Design Define R5 höre ich gerne mal die Flöhe husten 
Wenn die Graka gewechselt ist, weis ich ob es an ihr oder doch am Netzteil liegt ... Dann muss ja ein leiser Ersatz her ... Selbstverständlich eins, welches dem G-550 PCGH technisch ebenbürtig ist


----------



## _chiller_ (9. Juli 2015)

Die Super Flower sind ja semipassiv, da dürftest du zumindest nicht permanent genervt werden


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Juli 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Die Super Flower sind ja semipassiv, da dürftest du zumindest nicht permanent genervt werden



Genau deswegen kommt es in die näherer Auswahl ... Es würde auch ein aktives mit einem leisen Lüfter gehen, aber das SuperFlower hat meine Aufmerksamkeit geweckt ... Da ich das Netzteile ohnehin mit Lüfter nach oben einbaue, darf es auch ruhig Semi-passiv sein 

Bin mal auf den Test gespannt ... technische Verarbeitung, Spannungsstabilität, Lautheit, Kabellängen und qualli und vorallem Schutzschaltungen und deren Trigger points 
Wober die technische Verarbeitungen und die Schutzschalten im absoluten Vordergrund stehen


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Wober die technische Verarbeitungen und die Schutzschalten im absoluten Vordergrund stehen



Schutzschaltungen werden überbewertet, weißt du doch inzwischen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schutzschaltungen werden überbewertet, weißt du doch inzwischen.





Genau aus diesem Grund, behalte ich sie in im Augenwinkel


----------



## _chiller_ (9. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist harter PCGH Alltag.
> chiller kann ja mal was dazu sagen, wenn er wieder online ist.


So siehts aus. Als Redakteur von anderen Seiten ist es uns nicht erlaubt unsere Testberichte hier im Forum zu verbreiten. Ich glaube es ist mir nicht mal erlaubt zu sagen für welche Seite ich schreibe ^^ "Normale" Forenmitglieder dürfen hingegen Testberichte von anderen Seiten posten, was die Regelung meiner Meinung nach schwer überflüssig macht. Hier in der Netzteilecke kennt fast jeder jeden, da muss ich nur eine kurze PN tippen und schon wird mein Testbericht hier gepostet


----------



## Philipus II (9. Juli 2015)

Hm, ich weiß nicht, wie es im ComputerBase-Forum ausschauen würde, wenn ich dort auf PCGH verweise. Ich habe ja selbst lange für ComputerBase geschrieben, bin aber jetzt exklusiv bei PC Games Hardware. Bei CB die "Konkurrenz" zu verlinken, für die man selbst tätig ist, wird wohl ebenfalls nicht gut ankommen. Auch der Vereis auf die Printausgabe, in der sich der Test befindet, dürfte wohl unzulässige Werbung sein. Die Regelung ist in den meisten (schlussendlich kommerziellen) Foren ähnlich.

Andere um einen Link zu bitten ist theoretisch übrigens wohl auch unzulässig. Ebenso wie Regeldiskussionen hier.


----------



## poiu (9. Juli 2015)

ja das ist aber überall so einzig der Robert von TweakPC macht sich drüber lustig und ist ihm vollkommen wayne was man da in seinem kleinem Forum postet 


überall sonst haben die wohl angst das die Leser weglaufen, wird in anderen Foren sogar drastischer gehandhabt, somit business as usual und *eigentlich keine Rede wert also last es*


----------



## RobiKenobi (9. Juli 2015)

Hahah,

ja danke für die Blumen. Ist mit tatsächlich völlig wurscht, weil das Web ist dazu da Informationen auszutauschen und dazu gehören Links mehr als alles andere. Linkspam löschen wir natürlich bei uns auch, weil davon gibt es einfach zu viel. 

Aber wenn einer was gutes postet, dann ist es mir total wurscht wenn das zu einer anderen Seite geht. Ich finde es einfach nur affig so was zu unterbinden. 

Übrigens finde ich es auch einfach affig, dass man in vielen Foren keine externen Bilder direkt einbinden kann usw. Könnte ja von einer bösen anderen Seite stammen....

Interessanterweise haben all diese Seiten anders gedacht als sie selber noch kleiner waren, da war es total ok zu linken und sie wollten von jedem einen Link haben. Als sie dann groß wurden war linken plötzlich "uncool". 

Wenn ich nen Link posten will, dann tue ich das auch einfach, und wenn mich dann ein Moderator raus wirft, so what?
Geh ich halt woanders hin.... und wenn noch mehr gehen, dann ist der Thread hier eben Tod. 

Die Anwesenheit der Redakteure und interessierten Leute hier ist für PCGH sicherlich mehr wert, als die paar Links, die zu anderen Seiten gehen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Juli 2015)

Die meisten Links zu Reviews von euch Experten aus dem Forum sind sehr hilfreich. Ich verstehe nicht, wieso das hier nicht gepostet werden sollte. Schließlich ist die Seite PCGH in Sachen Netzteile nicht sonderlich hilfreich. Besonders unter Marco Albert (hieß der so?) war das schlimm. EINE EMPFEHLUNG FÜR EIN TT Berlin??? Da testet meine Oma besser Netzteile.


----------



## skyscraper (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe im Luxx mein Seasonic Platinum Fanless 520W gegen ein aktives Netzteil getauscht. Es ist das E9-580 CM, ich habe aber noch eine kleine Zuzahlung bekommen. Heute ist das Paket angekommen und es stellt sich heraus, dass es ein *E7*-580 CM ist und nicht das versprochene E9. Taugt das E7 etwas oder soll ich auf mein Recht "bestehen"?

Danke, sky

PS: Vor allem ist es mir wichtig, dass es sehr leise ist. Ist das bei dem E7 der Fall?


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Juli 2015)

Das E7 ist so Alt, dass es nicht mehr verwendet werden sollte. Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob das schon über DC-DC-Wandler verfügt


----------



## skyscraper (9. Juli 2015)

Also Beschwerde einreichen?^^


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Juli 2015)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Also Beschwerde einreichen?^^



Warte lieber erst mal die Meinungen der anderen ab, die das NT genauer kennen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Juli 2015)

Das Teil ist uralt. Besteh auf dein Recht.


----------



## Sirthegoat (9. Juli 2015)

Natürlich sollst du auf dein Recht bestehen das E7 ist stein alt und gruppenreguliert, wenn du ein E9 gekauft hast sollte auch ein E9 geliefert werden.
Nebenbei ist das E9 auch gruppe ich würde ein anderes gebrauchtes kaufen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Juli 2015)

Ich würde gar kein gebrauchtes NT nehmen


----------



## Huggy2Bear (9. Juli 2015)

hallo leute ich hatte gestern kontakt zu beqiet und wolle mal ne kleine info raus hauen die p11 serie in 550w 650w und 750w kommen im august den genauen termin bekomme ich in 2 wochen^^


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Hm, ich weiß nicht, wie es im ComputerBase-Forum ausschauen würde, wenn ich dort auf PCGH verweise. Ich habe ja selbst lange für ComputerBase geschrieben, bin aber jetzt exklusiv bei PC Games Hardware. Bei CB die "Konkurrenz" zu verlinken, für die man selbst tätig ist, wird wohl ebenfalls nicht gut ankommen. Auch der Vereis auf die Printausgabe, in der sich der Test befindet, dürfte wohl unzulässige Werbung sein. Die Regelung ist in den meisten (schlussendlich kommerziellen) Foren ähnlich.
> 
> Andere um einen Link zu bitten ist theoretisch übrigens wohl auch unzulässig. Ebenso wie Regeldiskussionen hier.



Wie jetzt ... Jetzt muss ich mir wohl die Zeitschrift kaufen um den Test lesen zu können 
Ob ich mir das nach dem Kauf meiner neuen Graka überhaupt noch leisten kann 



skyscraper schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe im Luxx mein Seasonic Platinum Fanless 520W gegen ein aktives Netzteil getauscht. Es ist das E9-580 CM, ich habe aber noch eine kleine Zuzahlung bekommen



Ich hoffe du hasstest einen guten Grund das zu tun ...


----------



## skyscraper (10. Juli 2015)

Klar, in meinem neuen Gehäuse kann man kein passives Netzteil verbauen, weil der Mainboardtray darüber ist.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juli 2015)

Zum Verlinken: Wenn jemand nach einem bestimmten NT fragt darf man natürlich Tests dazu verlinkten, auch die eigenen. Der einzige unerwünschte Fall ist das Anlass lose Verlinken von einem Test den man gerade erstellt hat.


----------



## poiu (10. Juli 2015)

Kommentarlos

https://teksyndicate.com/videos/sin...-rails-power-supplies-jonny-guru-corsair-psus




skyscraper schrieb:


> Also Beschwerde einreichen?^^



ja klar das E9 war im vergleich zum Fanless eine schlechter tausch aber das E7 ist eine Katastrophe 

https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-e7-cm-580w-atx-2-3-e7-cm-580w-bn122-a467116.html

das teil ist 6 Jahre alt und Netzteile werden nicht besser mit der Zeit, das E9 ist Gold E7 nur Bronze, neu bekommst du solche Netzteile für 60€ zB CM G550M damit ist das E7 meiner meinung keine 20-30€ Wert


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2015)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe im Luxx mein Seasonic Platinum Fanless 520W gegen ein aktives Netzteil getauscht. Es ist das E9-580 CM, ich habe aber noch eine kleine Zuzahlung bekommen. Heute ist das Paket angekommen und es stellt sich heraus, dass es ein *E7*-580 CM ist und nicht das versprochene E9. Taugt das E7 etwas oder soll ich auf mein Recht "bestehen"?
> 
> ...



Das ist ja mal echt eine Sauerei.
Du gibst das Fanless weg und kriegst dafür nicht mal das, was versprochen wurde?
Beschwere dich auf jeden Fall. Das ist eindeutiger Beschiss.


----------



## poiu (10. Juli 2015)

zu dem Video 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWtKSHT2od8

Me going blah blah blah about single +12V rails - jonnyGURU Forums


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2015)

Lustig ist ja, dass unten in den Kommentaren wieder die Nazi Keule geschwungen wird. 
Von wegen Deutschland gehört Europa und so. 

Und es ist schon lustig Corsair zu fragen, ob Single Rail bessere ist als Multi Rail.


----------



## Philipus II (10. Juli 2015)

Wobei das Video recht objektiv ist. Mir fehlt eigentlich nur ein Punkt. Bei bis zu 400 Watt ist der Nachteil von Single Rail wegen der insgesamt niedrigen Leistung einfach nicht relevant.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Juli 2015)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Also Beschwerde einreichen?^^


Jap, auf jeden Fall.

Das E9 wär schon nicht so toll gewesen, aber das E7 ist einfach nicht mehr zu empfehlen, für aktuelle Rechner.
Da hat dich der Gegenüber wohl über den Tisch gezogen (ob wissentlich oder nicht bleibt die Frage)...
Aber da das eh recht deutlich auf dem Netzteil steht und es auch durch den 135mm Lüfter ab E9 erkennbar ist...

Aber IMO ist der LuXX Marktplatz ähnlich mies wie eBay, wenn du nicht aufpasst...
Hab da selbst mal Probleme gehabt. 225€ für Board + CPU ausgegeben (LGA 2011), Board binnen weniger Minuten Betrieb abgeraucht. Und der Gegenüber wollt nix...
Intel hat glücklicherweise die CPU umgetauscht...


----------



## skyscraper (11. Juli 2015)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall am Ball und denke auch, dass das noch wird. Das E7 werde ich auf jeden Fall nicht im PC verwenden.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Juli 2015)

Wenn nicht, dann kannst du ja das übliche bringen so mit Anwalt drohen, mal ein bisschen schlau machen mit ein paar Paragraphen von wegen man muss das angegebene Leisten


----------



## skyscraper (11. Juli 2015)

Ja, das ist klar. Das weiß er auch, und ich bin mir auch sehr sicher, dass er kein Betrüger ist. Das wird schon


----------



## ebastler (11. Juli 2015)

Leute, ich brauch mal eben eure Hilfe. Ein Freund baut einem Kumpel einen PC und hat mein Antec HCG620M abgekauft. Nun hab ich es geschafft, ein 6+2pin Kabel in Italien zu vergessen, habe also nur das NT mit einem 6+2pin hier.

Mein Kumpel hat noch einen 1x Molex auf 1*6pin.

Ich weiß, es ist suboptimal. Aber für eine 660Ti ohne OC müsste es schon reichen, wenn die ihren 6Pin 1-2 Wochen per Molex-Adapter versorgt kriegt, oder? Ich tu so was ungern, aber er hat den PC für Sonntag einsatzbereit versprochen...


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2015)

klar geht das.


----------



## ebastler (11. Juli 2015)

Thanks... Ich war/bin da etwas skeptisch bei 75W (theoretisch) über Molex...
Aber das wird schon passen. So lange muss es eh nicht tun, dann bringe ich den zweiten 6+2pin mit


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2015)

Eine 660 Ti braucht doch nichts.


----------



## ebastler (11. Juli 2015)

Naja... Wenn sie wie meine 3GB VRAM hat und auf 1250 boostet schon. +40% Powet Target und sie hat es fast erreicht.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2015)

Auch dann ist es immer noch wenig.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. Juli 2015)

Moin zusammen 

Ich will mal ne andere Frage in den Raum stellen. Sollte ich mir irgendwann wirklich ein neues Netzteil kaufen, besteht hier evtl bei jemanden Interesse an meinem SeaSonic G-550 PCGH

Ich warte jetzt noch die Test´s vom Super Flower Leadex Platinum und Evtl vom BeQuiet DarkPower P11 550 ab


----------



## FrozenPie (11. Juli 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ich will mal ne andere Frage in den Raum stellen. Sollte ich mir irgendwann wirklich ein neues Netzteil kaufen, besteht hier evtl bei jemanden Interesse an meinem SeaSonic G-550 PCGH



Ich glaube diese Offerte hier verstößt gegen die Regeln bzw. ist das nur auf dem Marktplatz erlaubt


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. Juli 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Ich glaube diese Offerte hier verstößt gegen die Regeln bzw. ist das nur auf dem Marktplatz erlaubt



Aber nicht wenn ich es zu Testzwecken anbiete


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2015)

Verkauf das Netzteil hier im Marktplatz. Du kriegst ja noch was dafür.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. Juli 2015)

Hätte da mal eine Frage,
undzwar soll ich für jemanden ein NT finden, der aktuell noch einen i7-920 mit einer GTX 285 betreibt, in Zukunft aber Richtung i5-4690(K) und R9 390 aufrüsten möchte.
Verbaut ist zur Zeit ein BQT S6 mit 700W, das nach knapp 5 Jahren wohl endlich den Geist aufgegeben hat.

Nun ist allerdings die Frage:
wie viel Power sollte man mit einrechnen, um auch für die nächsten vier Jahre und die bereits genannte Hardware gewappnet zu sein?

Hatte da zunächst an ein FSP Fortron/Source Aurum CM Gold 750W ATX 2.3 (AU-750M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland gedacht.
Würde mich über ein paar eurer versierten Ratschläge sehr freuen


----------



## Icedaft (11. Juli 2015)

Was willst Du mit 750W? Plant er Sli/Crossfire? Für jede erdenkliche Single-GPU Konfig reicht ein gutes 500W Netzteil bei weitem aus.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. Juli 2015)

SLI ggf., aber das steht eher auf der Kippe.
Eigentlich soll das NT nur möglichst lange halten und etwas OC zulassen.


----------



## Icedaft (11. Juli 2015)

Dann nimm ein E10 500w oder ein P11 550W (Kommt im August auf den Markt) bzw. den noch aktuellen Vorgänger P10 550W.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. Juli 2015)

Hmm, schwierig...
Hatte eigentlich mit dem HX 550 geliebäugelt.

Jetzt lese ich aber gerade, dass dessen Lüfter recht laut sein soll.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Juli 2015)

Aber schon für ein SuperFlower und nicht für ein Corsair Hx


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. Juli 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Aber schon für ein SuperFlower und nicht für ein Corsair Hx



Selbstverständlich


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Juli 2015)

Dann ist gut


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. Juli 2015)

Das Budget liegt halt bei etwa 70-90 Euronen.
Eigentlich ist der Preis erst mal wichtiger als die Lautstärke, allerdings soll es beim HX wohl doch nennenswerte Probleme mit dem Lüfter geben.
Mal schauen, vielleicht korrigiere ich ja doch noch auf ein E10 500W. Das würde gerade noch passen.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Jetzt lese ich aber gerade, dass dessen Lüfter recht laut sein soll.



Anfangs ist der schon leise, was in 2 Jahren ist, weiß aber niemand.


----------



## Philipus II (12. Juli 2015)

Der Lüfter im Super Flower HX zählt zu den besseren Modellen mit Gleitlager. Zudem gewährt Super Flower fünf Jahre Garantie, die bei Bedarf auch direkt über Caseking in Anspruch genommen werden kann. Mit dem Silent Wings 3 FDB aus Straight Power 10 und Dark Power 11 kann der Lüfter aber nicht ansatzweise mithalten. Das HX 550 ist durchschnittlich leise und kein Föhn, aber sicher kein echtes SIlent-Netzteil. Wie anspruchsvoll bist du wirklich, das ist hier die Frage.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. Juli 2015)

Also wenns nach mir ginge, dann würde ich direkt bis August warten 
Aber das NT muss nunmal möglichst zeitnah her. Das System ist für einen Bekannten und läuft momentan halt noch relativ laut, da es ein Fertig-PC mit Kühler und Lüftern von Cooler Master ist...
Beim neuen Build werde ich das aber sicher anpacken, dann wäre das E10 auch keine schlechte Grundlage. Die Drehzahlen des verbauten SW3 liegen mit ~400 U/min ja sogar niedriger als bei meinem DPP10


----------



## FrozenPie (12. Juli 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Die Drehzahlen des verbauten SW3 liegen mit ~400 U/min ja sogar niedriger als bei meinem DPP10



Der SW3 beim P11 (850W) drehen im Idle sogar bei nur 250 rpm


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. Juli 2015)

Den Unterschied wird man aber wohl kaum noch wahrnehmen. Vielleicht eher das angeblich geringere Fiepen der Bauteile?


----------



## FrozenPie (12. Juli 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Den Unterschied wird man aber wohl kaum noch wahrnehmen. Vielleicht eher das angeblich geringere Fiepen der Bauteile?



Dass das P11 fiept wäre mir neu 
FSP ist als Fertiger eigentlich eher dafür bekannt, dass deren Produkte so gut wie Nie fiepen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. Juli 2015)

Hab ja nicht gesagt, dass das ein Defizit wäre. Im Gegenteil 

Es geht ja letztlich darum, dass - zumindest akustisch - irgendwann kaum noch Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten da sind. Der nächste Schritt wäre dann wohl wieder der zum rein passiven Betrieb... was BQ aber anscheinend gar nicht mal nötig hat.


----------



## FrozenPie (12. Juli 2015)

Ich seh ja (Semi-)Passiv schon wieder als Minuspunkt an. Ein winziger Luftzug ist wesentlich besser als gar kein Luftzug. Vor allem wenn ich mir anschaue, dass in den Passiv-Teilen von SeaSonic schon Hotspots von 70-80°C, was alles andere als Vorteilhaft für die Lebensdauer der Caps ist, drin sind, nehme ich von diesen doch eher Abstand


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. Juli 2015)

Eben, das ist ja der Punkt. Ich will mal behaupten, dass auch die 400 Umdrehungen eines SW3 kaum noch zu hören sind. Erst recht nicht aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse heraus.
Von daher verstehe ich diesen Passiv-Wahn eben so wenig.

Ist mittlerweile ja auch schon bei Grafikkarten (siehe Maxwell) angekommen... da werden sich nicht nur die Spannungswanlder bedanken


----------



## FrozenPie (12. Juli 2015)

Wobei ich das bei den Grafikkarten als weniger Kritisch ansehe. Da werden ja schon seit Jahren keine Elkos mehr verbaut, außer vielleicht bei den extreme Low-Level-Karten, sondern durchgehend SMD- oder Solid-Caps. Ich sag zwar nicht, dass es gut für die ist im Idle bei dauerhaft 50-60°C zu köcheln, aber es ist auch nicht so kritisch wie in Netzteilen. Die Spannungswandler sind ja von 105-125°C spezifiziert und quasi nichts weiter als ein regelbarer Widerstand, also doch eher unempfindlich gegenüber hohen Temperaturen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. Juli 2015)

Wäre schön, wenn meine R9 290 das genau so sehen würde


----------



## FrozenPie (12. Juli 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn meine R9 290 das genau so sehen würde



Wie sieht die's denn?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. Juli 2015)

Die sieht leider nur ihre 90-110°C unter Vollast, liegt also schon nahe am Limit (weshalb sie dann auch runtertaktet).
Asus hat da anscheinend nicht all zu hochwertige Komponenten verbaut... zumindest bei meinem Modell.

*PS: *habe nun das Straight Power E10 geordert


----------



## skyscraper (12. Juli 2015)

Er bietet mir ein aktuelles Antec mit um die 500 Watt und Goldzertifizierung an. Meiner Recherche nach müsste es sich dabei um ein Antec Truepower Classic 450C oder 550C handeln (die genaue Bezeichnung habe ich nachgefragt). Taugt dieses Netzteil etwas?

LG, sky


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Juli 2015)

Die Tpc von Antec sind sehr gut, aber sehr laut.


----------



## -sori- (12. Juli 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Die Tpc von Antec sind sehr gut, aber sehr laut.


Das mit 450 Watt ist doch soweit ich weiss eher leiser?


----------



## skyscraper (12. Juli 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Die Tpc von Antec sind sehr gut, aber sehr laut.



Sehr laut klingt eher ungut. Bei Computerbase war es aber bis 320 Watt sehr leise. Da mein System eher weniger schluckt, sollte mir das dann eher nicht so wichtig sein. Aber wenn es ansonsten "sehr gut" ist, wäre das doch gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2015)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Er bietet mir ein aktuelles Antec mit um die 500 Watt und Goldzertifizierung an. Meiner Recherche nach müsste es sich dabei um ein Antec Truepower Classic 450C oder 550C handeln (die genaue Bezeichnung habe ich nachgefragt). Taugt dieses Netzteil etwas?
> 
> LG, sky



Wenn es das True Power Classic ist, kannst du zugreifen.


----------



## skyscraper (12. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn es das True Power Classic ist, kannst du zugreifen.



Ok, danke.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Juli 2015)

Dein PC dürfte beim Zocken unter 320 Watt bleiben


----------



## skyscraper (12. Juli 2015)

Falls du den in meinem Profil meinst: Ja. Allerdings habe ich statt der R9 290 gerade sogar nur eine HD 7870 drin. Deswegen bin ich zuversichtlich.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2015)

Damit braucht der Rechner keine 250 Watt.


----------



## RobiKenobi (12. Juli 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> zu dem Video
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWtKSHT2od8
> 
> Me going blah blah blah about single +12V rails - jonnyGURU Forums



Hab ich das in dem Video richtig verstanden, dass jeder einzelne PCIe Stecker ab 50A abgesichert ist .... 
Das sind bekanntlich 600 Watt!  Und wenn ich eine Grafikkarte mit 2 Anschlüssen haben, dann zusammen 1200 Watt.... 

Da kann ich auch gleich komplett auf Multi-Rail verzichten... Entweder ich hab das falsch verstanden oder das ist totaler Marketing Quark.


----------



## Philipus II (12. Juli 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> FSP ist als Fertiger eigentlich eher dafür bekannt, dass deren Produkte so gut wie Nie fiepen.


Da gibts auch Gegenbeispiele. Ich sag' nur Xilenser, die waren recht nervig mit ihren Nebengeräuschen...


----------



## poiu (12. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Da gibts auch Gegenbeispiele. Ich sag' nur Xilenser, die waren recht nervig mit ihren Nebengeräuschen...



jo die haben noch mehr gefiept als die Seasonic Fanlsse, Super Flower Fanless ....

aber gibt es da auch nicht eine neue Revision


----------



## FrozenPie (12. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Da gibts auch Gegenbeispiele. Ich sag' nur Xilenser, die waren recht nervig mit ihren Nebengeräuschen...



Okay das hör ich zum ersten mal 
Gehen die Fertiger alle so sparsam mit dem Klebstoff um oder wieso fiepen die Passiv Teile am Meisten?


----------



## RobiKenobi (12. Juli 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Okay das hör ich zum ersten mal
> Gehen die Fertiger alle so sparsam mit dem Klebstoff um oder wieso fiepen die Passiv Teile am Meisten?



Also einige passive fiepen einfach deshalb gefühlt mehr, weil es nicht durch den Lüfter übertönt wird


----------



## Philipus II (12. Juli 2015)

Mit Klebstoff hat das nur ganz am Rande zu tun. Fiepen liegt sehr selten an mangelndem Klebstoff, sondern an den verwendeten Bauteilen und zum Teil auch am Schaltungsdesign. Schlussendlich ist die Bekämpfung von elektronischen Geräuschen aufwändig, nicht alle Hersteller machen sich bei allen Produkten die Mühe. Zudem ist fraglich, ob alle Entwickler mit vertretbarem Aufwand die Nebengeräusche mit allen gängigen Hardware-Komponenten unter Kontrolle bringen.

Standard sind afair 40A. Der Vorteil gegenüber Single Rail ist dann überschaubar, wenn zweimal 40 Ampere über die Stromstecker plus eine weitere Rail übers Mainboard an einer Grafikkarte anliegen, ja.


----------



## TobiMoesi (12. Juli 2015)

Irgendjemand hier zufällig auf elitepvpers vertreten? Musste gerade mit Entsetzen feststellen, dass der Hardware-Guru des Forums, genannt Krotus, in seinen Beispielkonfigurationen bis zum 950€ Modell ein System Power 7 verbaut und erst beim 1300er Modell eine E10 verwendet.
[Infothread] PC Zusammenstellungen und Notebooks für jedes Budget


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2015)

Nicht nur das, er geht auch davon aus, dass die GTX 970 nur 145 Watt aufnimmt. Er sagt also, dass die 145 Watt TDP des Referenzmodells der Leistungsaufnahme des Customer Modells entspricht.

Aber schon fahrlässig, sowas wie das S7 da zu verbauen.


----------



## Gripschi (13. Juli 2015)

Eine Frage: Als Ich noch meine 970 hatte, haben meine hdds oft mechanische Geräusche gehabt.
Mit meiner 560/780 keine.

Darf man da von Ausgehen das es die 970 war? NT ist ein E9 480W CM.

Fg


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2015)

Möglich ist alles.


----------



## gorgeous188 (13. Juli 2015)

Wenn Festplatten um Hilfe schreien


----------



## poiu (13. Juli 2015)

moin,

so ich hab endlich das Delta Netzteil an die SunMoon gehängt, musste die Lasten noch varieren die rail verteilung und die angaben sind da nicht so gut.

aber NT schafft 550W und peak 600W schaltet dann nach 10-15s ab




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=duFQIqnIXf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2015)

Ich hab immer noch tierisch Angst. 
Nimmst du mich an die Hand?  

Schade, dass du keine Restwelligkeit gemessen hast. Aber sonst sehr gut. Gefällt.


----------



## poiu (13. Juli 2015)

hat der Robert doch gemessen ist doch OK 

ja ja ich muss mir ein AssiScope besorgen die werden aber irgendwie teuerer scheiB €/$ Kurs


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2015)

Ich hätte gerne eine zweite Meinung gesehen. 
Und so teuer ist ein brauchbares Oszi nun auch nicht.


----------



## poiu (13. Juli 2015)

na ja ich will aber scho nei nvier kanal Oszi, wenn ma nschonm geld ausgibt


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2015)

Immer diese Sonderwünsche.


----------



## poiu (13. Juli 2015)

wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2015)

Das sieht man an deiner SunMoon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (13. Juli 2015)

krasser Preis

XFX P1-650G-TS3X 650W 80+ Gold ATX-Netzteil Wired Single Rail, sehr leise, NEU | eBay

59€ inkl sonst 73 exl


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (13. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich werde für PCGH das Platin testen. Hilfreich?



Darf ich neugierig mal nachfragen, wann der Test vom Super Flower Leadex Platinum 550W online geht?
Ich bin nämlich verdammt neugrig


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2015)

Erst wenn Sußer Flower das spezielle Test Samples schickt.


----------



## poiu (13. Juli 2015)

das sind dann nichtmal Gold sondern Platin Sample


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2015)

Die sind Adamantium.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Juli 2015)

Quatsch 80plus Magnesium


----------



## gorgeous188 (13. Juli 2015)

Magnesium ist besser als Adamantium?
_That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard_


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Juli 2015)

Magnesium ist das edelste aller Metalle....


----------



## gorgeous188 (14. Juli 2015)

War das jetzt ironisch gemeint? Wenn nicht:
Magnesium gehört zu den Erdalkalimetallen. Diese reagieren nach den Alkalimetallen sehr gut mit dem Luftsauerstoff. Und genau das ist die Definition von edlen bzw. unedlen Metallen: edle Metalle reagieren nicht mit Luftsauerstoff, unedle schon.


----------



## Icedaft (14. Juli 2015)

Demnach wäre Palladium das edelste?!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Juli 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> War das jetzt ironisch gemeint? Wenn nicht:
> Magnesium gehört zu den Erdalkalimetallen. Diese reagieren nach den Alkalimetallen sehr gut mit dem Luftsauerstoff. Und genau das ist die Definition von edlen bzw. unedlen Metallen: edle Metalle reagieren nicht mit Luftsauerstoff, unedle schon.


Gut, in Chemie hast du aufgepasst. 
Ich auch und ich kenne den Effekt. Das war so hell, das sich das eingeprägt hat


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Demnach wäre Palladium das edelste?!



Nein, auch das reagiert gerne mit Sauerstoff.
Du musst schon Gold ausgraben.
Das reagiert praktisch gar nicht, außer eben mit Königswasser.


----------



## gorgeous188 (14. Juli 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das war so hell, das sich das eingeprägt hat


Ich schenke dir zu Weihnachten eine Magnesiumfackel


----------



## poiu (14. Juli 2015)

ich dachte schon in falschen Forum gelandet  jetzt holen wir alle unseren Chemiebaukasten heraus und schauen ins PSE 

Klugscheißerei deluxe Platin wäre noch zu nennen, wobei das zB auf der Elektrochemische Spannungsreihe unter gold steht


----------



## Philipus II (14. Juli 2015)

Der PCGH Test kommt in die Print. Wahrscheinlich die September-Ausgabe (10/2015). Mal schaun wie schnell ich mit dem Schreiben bin.


----------



## FrozenPie (14. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Der PCGH Test kommt in die Print. Wahrscheinlich die September-Ausgabe (10/2015). Mal schaun wie schnell ich mit dem Schreiben bin.



Ich hoffe in dem Test wird auch ausführlich auf die inneren Werte eingegangen, genau wie auf die Ripple- und Spannungswerte


----------



## Philipus II (14. Juli 2015)

Immer doch, auch wenn es Print-Platzbedingt nur eine Zusammenfassung sein kann. Format wird ähnlich zu den letzten Tests.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Immer doch, auch wenn es Print-Platzbedingt nur eine Zusammenfassung sein kann. Format wird ähnlich zu den letzten Tests.



Gibt es denn auch einen ausführlichen Online Artikel?


----------



## Philipus II (14. Juli 2015)

Online ist nicht in Planung. Soweit ich weiß. Aber ihr könnt ja meiner Zusammenfassung vertrauen


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2015)

Trotzdem schade.
Du machst dir ja eine Menge Arbeit und dann wäre es super, wenn du auch einen "Directors Cut" abliefern könntest.
Zusammengefasst wirkt für mich immer so, dass man Dinge weggelassen hat.


----------



## Philipus II (15. Juli 2015)

Nein, man spart sich auch viel Arbeit. Insbesondere die Dutzend Bilder pro Netzteil online sind richtig Arbeit. Nur aufschrauben und analysieren geht weitaus schneller als alles zu fotografieren und die Bilder dann nachzuarbeiten.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2015)

Ich finde die Bilder immer sehr gut und mag die Details, gerade mal was zu sehen, was nicht immer vorkommt, ist sehr interessant.


----------



## Vyral (15. Juli 2015)

Wollt mein altes Netzteil 500W (Cooler Master Silen Pro M500) für einen alten Rechner benutzen und beim Einbauen hab ich gemerkt das dort ziemlich viel Staub drin ist. Hab mit Druckluft versucht das zu reinigen aber mit mittelmäßigen Erfolg und würd gern das Netzteil öffnen und vorsichtig mit Pinsel und Staubsauger den restlichen Staub entfernen. Wollte jetzt mal wissen wie lang das dauert bis die Kondensatoren sich entladen. Ich würde beim alten Rechner den Netzstecker im Betrieb ziehen und anschließend ausbauen und für eine Woche zur stehen lassen. Reicht das von der Zeit ?


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2015)

Kurz durchblasen ist völlig ausreichend. Du musst da nicht mit Pinsel oder so rangehen.


----------



## Philipus II (15. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde die Bilder immer sehr gut und mag die Details, gerade mal was zu sehen, was nicht immer vorkommt, ist sehr interessant.


Wenn die Ausgabe mit Netzteil-Tests den Absatz des Hefts verdoppelt kann ich wohl bei Cheffe mehr Seiten rausschlagen. In dem Moment wo Testen nicht mehr reines Hobby ist sondern professionell betrieben wird muss mal sich nach den Bedürfnissen des Markst richten. Das Knipsen kann schlussendlich jeder Hobbytester, im Bereich Messungen können weltweit jedoch nur wenige Redakteure mithalten. Dementsprechend stecke ich die Mittel lieber in weitere Messungen für noch umfassendere Einschätzungen.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2015)

Keine Frage, aber du weißt, was du wie fotografieren musst.
Ein Hobbytester weiß meist nicht, ob er eine Spule oder eine Diode vor sich hat.


----------



## _chiller_ (15. Juli 2015)

Ich hab gehört zum Super Flower mit Platin wird es auch einen ausführlichen Online-Test auf einer anderen Plattform geben - mit ganz vielen Fotos, versprochen


----------



## FrozenPie (15. Juli 2015)

Dann sind deine Gedanken aber ziemlich Laut wenn du die schon hörst


----------



## thoscha (16. Juli 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> krasser Preis
> 
> XFX P1-650G-TS3X 650W 80+ Gold ATX-Netzteil Wired Single Rail, sehr leise, NEU | eBay
> 
> 59€ inkl sonst 73 exl



Hi,

was sagt ihr zu dem guten Stück?

Mein derzeitiges System:
i5 2500k (OCd)
Radeon 7870xt
8GB Ram
2 HDD

Hab zur zeit n OCZ 500w modxstream pro verbaut und überlege es in den Ruhestand zu schicken, da es seit meinem Wechsel von AMD auf intel unter Last mit das lauteste im Gehäuse ist.
Zudem liebäugel ich mit dem Kauf einer gebrauchten 7870xt um die dann im Crossfire zu betreiben. Diese wollt ich dann auch overclocked betreiben.

Würden die 650W reichen? Gibt es in ähnlicher Preisregion Alternativen? 
Oder lieber die 7870xt verkaufen und Netzteil behalten und in ne neue einzelne Graka stecken?

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

Mit einer 7870 Crossfire?
Das lohnt einfach nicht. 
Kauf dir lieber eine neue Karte, wenn dir die Leistung der 7870 nicht mehr reicht.


----------



## thoscha (16. Juli 2015)

Naja die 7870xt ist eher ne leicht beschnittene 7950, auf deren niveau man recht leicht overclocked bekommt.


----------



## _chiller_ (16. Juli 2015)

Sollte mit dem XFX laufen, es dürfte aber unter Last laut werden, grade wenn du die beiden 7870XT noch mit OC prügelst.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

thoscha schrieb:


> Naja die 7870xt ist eher ne leicht beschnittene 7950, auf deren niveau man recht leicht overclocked bekommt.



Und dann hängst du die ganze Zeit im Vram Limit.
Musst du wissen.


----------



## RobiKenobi (16. Juli 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört zum Super Flower mit Platin wird es auch einen ausführlichen Online-Test auf einer anderen Plattform geben - mit ganz vielen Fotos, versprochen



Wieso immer nur Platin ..... will nicht mal einer das Gold testen ?


----------



## poiu (16. Juli 2015)

thoscha schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was sagt ihr zu dem guten Stück?
> 
> ...



Threshold hat schon recht, aber wen du die 7870 wirklich günstig bekomst kannst du das druchaus probieren, ich würde aber eher die HD7870 verkaufen und eine gebruachte 7970 kaufen die bekommst du schon ab 130€

Darüberhinaus bleibt die frage ob dein Mainboard überhaut wirklich brauchbar ist für Crosssfire!

650-750W würde mehr als ausreichen für Crossfire.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juli 2015)

CF macht mit 2G Mittelklasse Karten über haupt keinen Sinn. Lauter wärmer, mit 2G ständig im Vram Limit.
Brauchst du mehr Leistung halt je nach  Kohle NT und Graka upgraden.


----------



## thoscha (16. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und dann hängst du die ganze Zeit im Vram Limit.
> Musst du wissen.



Hmm stimmt auch wieder. 



poiu schrieb:


> Threshold hat schon recht, aber wen du die 7870 wirklich günstig bekomst kannst du das druchaus probieren, ich würde aber eher die HD7870 verkaufen und eine gebruachte 7970 kaufen die bekommst du schon ab 130€
> 
> 
> Darüberhinaus bleibt die frage ob dein Mainboard überhaut wirklich brauchbar ist für Crosssfire!
> ...



Wieviel luft hat die 7970 an OC nach oben?




Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> CF macht mit 2G Mittelklasse Karten über haupt keinen Sinn. Lauter wärmer, mit 2G ständig im Vram Limit.
> Brauchst du mehr Leistung halt je nach  Kohle NT und Graka upgraden.



Ok danke. Damit wäre das Hirngespinst ausgetrieben.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

Spar Geld, kauf dir eine schicke R9 390.
Das Netzteil kannst du nehmen, reicht natürlich locker für eine Grafikkarte.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Netzteil kannst du nehmen, reicht natürlich locker für eine Grafikkarte.



Welches NT? Das Ocz?
NT würde ich mindestens ein LC Power Gold Lc9550 nehmen oder ein CoolerMaster Vs450/550Sm 
Oder natürlich ein Straight Power E10 500/Cm


----------



## Philipus II (16. Juli 2015)

Das LC Power LC9550 Gold hatte ich für die PCGH an der Chroma. Streicht das bitte aus eurem Repertoire.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Das LC Power LC9550 Gold hatte ich für die PCGH an der Chroma. Streicht das bitte aus eurem Repertoire.


Wieso? Das LC ist mein absoluter Liebling, da brauchst du jetzt eine triftig begründete Begründung!


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Welches NT? Das Ocz?
> NT würde ich mindestens ein LC Power Gold Lc9550 nehmen oder ein CoolerMaster Vs450/550Sm
> Oder natürlich ein Straight Power E10 500/Cm



Ich meine das XFX.



Philipus II schrieb:


> Das LC Power LC9550 Gold hatte ich für die PCGH an der Chroma. Streicht das bitte aus eurem Repertoire.



Sind die Ripple Werte so schlecht?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich meine das XFX.


Das ist halt sicher laut.....


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das ist halt sicher laut.....



Bei einer Karte nicht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juli 2015)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen... Das Teil ist von Xfx und kommt bei SeaSonic raus.... Das muss doch ewig laut sein
Aber wenn du das sagst


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

In der Hand hatte ich es auch noch nicht, aber wenn ich nicht irre, ist es erst ab 80% Last laut und da kommst du mit einer Karte nicht hin.
Vielleicht weiß Poiu da mehr.


----------



## poiu (16. Juli 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen... Das Teil ist von Xfx und kommt bei SeaSonic raus.... Das muss doch ewig laut sein
> Aber wenn du das sagst



nö du weißt ja das die seaosnic hörbar nur bei vollast werden, wie soll er denn mit dem pipi system ein 650W NT auslasten, selsbt mit einer 390 wird das nicht passieren.

 und für denn Preis ist dasXFX gut


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juli 2015)

Technisch ist das Xfx super...
SeaSonic Nt sind auch ihm Idle die meisten hörbar..
.


----------



## FrozenPie (16. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Das LC Power LC9550 Gold hatte ich für die PCGH an der Chroma. Streicht das bitte aus eurem Repertoire.



Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was da so schlecht an den Messwerten von dem Teil ist


----------



## Nikmido (16. Juli 2015)

Bin grade dabei mir nen PC zusammenzustellen und wollte das https://geizhals.eu/be-quiet-straight-power-10-cm-500w-atx-2-4-e10-cm-500w-bn234-a1165357.html da reinpacken. Kann ich bedenkenlos stattdessen auch ein https://geizhals.eu/lc-power-gold-s....html?hloc=at&hloc=de&hloc=pl&hloc=uk&hloc=eu verwenden? Würde 40€ sparen die man gut in andere Komponenten stecken kann 

Ich will damit weder SLI/Crossfire betreiben, noch habe ich vor zu übertakten.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

Lass mal das E10 drin.


----------



## _chiller_ (16. Juli 2015)

RobiKenobi schrieb:


> Wieso immer nur Platin ..... will nicht mal einer das Gold testen ?


Das Gold kannst Du dir dann mal vorknöpfen


----------



## FrozenPie (16. Juli 2015)

@Nikmido
Wieso machst du nicht einfach einen Thread hier auf: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/95


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juli 2015)

Warte eben einen Moment, Nikmido, der Phillip möchte uns etwas eben erzählen


----------



## Icedaft (16. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Das LC Power LC9550 Gold hatte ich für die PCGH an der Chroma. Streicht das bitte aus eurem Repertoire.



Bitte näher erörtern bzw. auf den Test und die Heftausgabe verweisen, sofern Du dich hier nicht näher zu äußern kannst/darfst.


----------



## Philipus II (16. Juli 2015)

Kommt in die 10/2015, die Anfang September erscheint. Die August-Ausgabe schaff' ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Nikmido (16. Juli 2015)

@FrozenPie: Sollte ich für jede x-beliebige Frage die ich Computer-Noob habe einen Extra-Thread aufmachen?


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Kommt in die 10/2015, die Anfang September erscheint. Die August-Ausgabe schaff' ich nicht mehr.



Ja, aber was willst du uns dann sagen?
Du musst schon eine Erklärung bringen, wie sonst soll man dann das Netzteil nicht mehr empfehlen?


----------



## FrozenPie (16. Juli 2015)

Nikmido schrieb:


> @FrozenPie: Sollte ich für jede x-beliebige Frage die ich Computer-Noob habe einen Extra-Thread aufmachen?



Ich hab nur deine letzten Threads gesehen und da hast du so ziemlich zu jedem Teil einen neuen eröffnet. Deswegen frage ich mich, wieso du nicht gleich für alles einen Thread im richtigen Bereich eröffnet hast


----------



## Philipus II (16. Juli 2015)

Dass es Gold massiv verfehlt ist ja nichts neues. Gibt aber noch mehr Problemfelder.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

Das mit dem Gold ist klar.
Also mehrere Sachen? 
Spannungsregulation auch?


----------



## FrozenPie (16. Juli 2015)

Ich tippe mal auf mangelnde Sicherung, schlechte Spannungsregualtion und min. einen ziemlichen Ausreißer bei den Ripple-Werte auf min. einer Rail, also ähnlich dem G450M


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

Also, wenn das hier so weiter geht, kaufe ich die 10er Ausgabe der PCGh garantiert nicht. 
Und wenn mich jemand fragt, wieso nicht, werde ich auf diesen thread verweisen.


----------



## Philipus II (16. Juli 2015)

Tja, ich kann aber schlecht zuschauen, wie ihr falsche Empfehlungen gebt. Das tut mir einfach weh.


----------



## FrozenPie (16. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Tja, ich kann aber schlecht zuschauen, wie ihr falsche Empfehlungen gebt. Das tut mir einfach weh.



Dan erklär uns wieso wir falsch empfehlen 
Du könntest jetzt auch sagen: "Kauft keine NVidia-Karten mehr, die sind schlecht!" ohne eine weitere Begründung


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Tja, ich kann aber schlecht zuschauen, wie ihr falsche Empfehlungen gebt. Das tut mir einfach weh.



Kann ich ja nachvollziehen.
Aber andererseits musst du auch uns verstehen.
Wir müssen dem User erklären können, wieso er das Produkt nicht kaufen soll.
Einfach sagen "kauf das Netzteil nicht, das ist schrott" reicht nicht aus, da müsste dann noch kommen "die Restwelligkeit ist nicht so gut" oder "die Spannungen sind nicht astrein".


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (16. Juli 2015)

Es kommt von LC-Power, reicht das nicht?  

Aber auf die Gründe bin ich auch gespannt (obwohl in meinen PC´s nurnoch BeQuiet!-NT´s verbaut werden, sofern Technisch eiwandfrei und lautlos)


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juli 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Es kommt von LC-Power, reicht das nicht? [emoji38]



Bzw. Andyson.
Was ist denn jetzt das Problem?


----------



## L-Patrick (16. Juli 2015)

Das würde mich aber auch stark interessieren. War bisher ein gern empfohlenes Netzteile für gängige Mittelklasse PCs o.O 
Was gäbe es denn sonst an Alternativen? Das HX450 von Superflower wrde mir noch einfallen. Aber sonst so bis 60€?


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt das Problem?



Du musst eben noch 7 Wochen warten, bis du es erfährst.



L-Patrick schrieb:


> Das würde mich aber auch stark interessieren. War bisher ein gern empfohlenes Netzteile für gängige Mittelklasse PCs o.O
> Was gäbe es denn sonst an Alternativen? Das HX450 von Superflower wrde mir noch einfallen. Aber sonst so bis 60€?



Cooler Master GM kannst du noch nehmen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juli 2015)

Das SuperFlower und etwas drüber halt das CoolerMaster Vs450sm


Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst eben noch 7 Wochen warten, bis du es erfährst


Nein! Entweder in näherer Zukunft oder eben gar nicht. Meine Empfehlung ziehe ich ohne triftigen Grund keineswegs zurück. Vielleicht verlagere ich mehr auf SF Hx450 oder das CoolerMaster....
Er muss uns ja nicht jeden Wert vorbeten  sondern könnte uns wenigstens sagen in welche Richtung das geht.


----------



## FrozenPie (16. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Cooler Master GM kannst du noch nehmen.



Das was bei mir noch von dem Teil hängen geblieben ist sind folgende Punkte: Sehr "preisbewusster" Gleitlagerlüfter mit einer Lebenserwartung von 1-3 Jahren, ausschließlich JunFu- und CapXon-Caps, quasi keine Absicherung (Bei Überlast sinkt die Spannung auf der 12V-Schiene trotz DC-DC-Wandlung auf 9V ab, während die 5V-Leitung 6V übersteigt, etc.) und so weiter und sofort. Das Teil kann ich nicht ruhigen Gewissens empfehlen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juli 2015)

Das Gm empfehle ich auch nicht sonderlich gerne. Mit diesen Schwächen dann auch nicht
Ist das bei allen oder nur bei bestimmten?


----------



## FrozenPie (16. Juli 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das Gm empfehle ich auch nicht sonderlich gerne. Mit diesen Schwächen dann auch nicht
> Ist das bei allen oder nur bei bestimmten?



Also die Bestückung und Verarbeitung ist bei jedem Gleich schlecht 
Das mit der Absicherung habe ich aus einem Test vom Luxx (glaube ich zumindest ^^)


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juli 2015)

Es wird Zeit das ich mal Netzteile Teste.... Damit man mal begründete (ja ich weiss das hat sicher einen Grund) Empfehlungen oder Abraten aussprechen kann
Also falls jemand Lust hat mich zu sponsorn [emoji14]


----------



## Philipus II (16. Juli 2015)

Das Hauptproblem sind die extrem teure Ausrüstung und Spezial-Fähigkeiten. Ich teste jetzt seit mehreren Jahren auf Profi-Ebene und lerne immer noch dazu. Dieses Jahr gehts auch noch zur Fortbildung direkt bei Chroma. Schulung ist schon gebucht, muss nur noch einen passenden Termin bekommen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem sind die extrem teure Ausrüstung und Spezial-Fähigkeiten. Ich teste jetzt seit mehreren Jahren auf Profi-Ebene und lerne immer noch dazu. Dieses Jahr gehts auch noch zur Fortbildung direkt bei Chroma. Schulung ist schon gebucht, muss nur noch einen passenden Termin bekommen.



Na dann möchte ich doch mal hoffen, dass deine Professionelle Ebene, welche weiterhin geschult wird, nicht durch sehr übersichtliche und nur auf den punkt gebrachte Test, geschmälert wird. Schließlich hast du in der Vergangenheit sehr gute und detailierte Tests auf die Website gebracht. Dafür schonmal 
Ich hoffe doch das diese durch die Schulungen und die Weiterbildungen sowie deiner Lebenserfahrung immer detailreicher werden und uns damit fesseln ... Denn nichts ist interessanter, als ein Test in dem auch das Detail besprochen wird 
Dazu gehören auch Bilder


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem sind die extrem teure Ausrüstung und Spezial-Fähigkeiten.



Was habe ich mal als Größenordnung für eine Chroma gehört? 30k? Kommt das hin?


----------



## RobiKenobi (16. Juli 2015)

> Was habe ich mal als Größenordnung für eine Chroma gehört? 30k? Kommt das hin?



ne ... eher >50K... 
Alleine die AC Source kostet schon 10-15 K je nach Modell.

Und dazu kommen natürlich noch die laufenden Kosten.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juli 2015)

Was ist die AC Source?
Dann braucht man ja noch ein gutes Oszilloskop (^ ist das das?)


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juli 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Was ist die AC Source?


Spannungsquelle für das ganze...


----------



## Philipus II (16. Juli 2015)

Wenn man sich auf Netzteile der mittleren Wattklasse beschränkt kann man mit 30k Euro schon brauchbare Ergebnisse erzielen. Will man aber auch Netzteile mit 2000 Watt testen ist etwa das Doppelte einzuplanen. Die Kosten steigen für viele Komponenten linear mit der gewünschten Maximalleistung.. Manche Investitionen machen zudem die Arbeitsläufe weit effizienter. Die Verwendung von Mehrkanal-Oszilloskopen vermeidet das Umstecken des Oszilloskops auf die einzelnen Stecker, denn eigentlich muss die Restwelligkeit auf allen Schienen gemessen werden. Manche Bausteine wie hochwertige externe Voltmeter erhöhen die Anschaffungskosten, senken aber die laufenden Kosten, da man bei gleicher Präzision dann deutlich geringere Wartungskosten hat. Auch beim Powermeter bietet sich es an, mehr Geld als für das Standard-Chroma-Powermeter in die Hand zu nehmen, um nachher die Wartungskosten zu reduzieren. Die Chroma-Powermeter sind absolut solide, für gut das doppelte Geld gibts dann aber Modelle, bei denen man die Nutzungsdauer zwischen Kalibrierungen verlängern kann. Nicht zu letzt bestimmt die gewünschte Automatisierung des Testlaufs die Kosten: Profi-Software ist nunmal extrem teuer. Will man keine Lizenzen erwerben, könnte man natürlich auch eigene Software entwickeln. Die von mir genutzte Chroma 8000 ATS bei Listan kostet rund 100.000 Euro. Ok, ich will die neuen Euro-Preise  gar nicht sehen, der neue Wechselkurs verteuert die Systeme wie alle importierten Waren. Die deutsche Konkurrenz von H&H ist aber immernoch teurer...

Für die jährliche Wartung und Kalibrierung einer Chroma 8000 ATS sind mehrere Tausend Euro einzuplanen. Die Ausrüstung zur Lautstärkemessung der PC Games Hardware ist mit über 25k Euro ebenfalls kein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Dann braucht man ja noch ein gutes Oszilloskop (^ ist das das?)



Die Chroma ist ganz nett. 
Zum Netzteil Testen kannst du aber auch ein brauchbares Oszi und eine SunMoon nehmen.
Reicht schon um brauchbare Ergebnisse zu bekommen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juli 2015)

Wow!
Nicht schlecht... Das ist alles einiges Teurer als ich mir dachte... Die Lautstärke in Sone Dinger hätte ich auf Maximal 3k geschätzt
Also nix für den Hobby Tester ^^


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

Sowas ist nichts für einen Hobby Tester.
Der leiht sich, wie gesagt, ein brauchbares Oszi und eine SunMoon.


----------



## Philipus II (16. Juli 2015)

Effizienzmessungen sind damit aber nur sehr eingeschränkt möglich. Die Messtoleranz ist afair knapp 8x so groß.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

Effizienzmessung kannst du schon machen, dass das nicht perfekt wird, hab ich auch nie behauptet. 

Aber letztendlich interessiert mich beim Netzteil auch nicht die Effizienz zwei Stellen hinterm Komma, sondern ob das Teil vernünftig arbeitet.


----------



## _chiller_ (16. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand gefragt warum das LC-Power LC9550 nicht empfehlenswert ist? Ich hab gehört das ist mit einem lauten Knall hoch gegangen ist und hat, wenn man den Gerüchten glauben darf, danach etwas gemüffelt ^^


----------



## Noxxphox (16. Juli 2015)

das wäre aba nich jud ne 
weil es ist das lowbudget nt schlichthin..und ich habs vor monaten mal nem kumpel empfolen xD


----------



## _chiller_ (16. Juli 2015)

Naja es kostet glaub ich so um die 60 Euro, da kann man schon eine vernünftige Qualität erwarten


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Hat jemand gefragt warum das LC-Power LC9550 nicht empfehlenswert ist? Ich hab gehört das ist mit einem lauten Knall hoch gegangen ist und hat, wenn man den Gerüchten glauben darf, danach etwas gemüffelt ^^



und deswegen ist es jetzt nicht empfehlenswert?

Mir ist letzten Winter ein Corsair RM explodiert. 
Passiert halt. 



Noxxphox schrieb:


> weil es ist das lowbudget nt schlichthin..und ich habs vor monaten mal nem kumpel empfolen xD



Bald ist es nicht mehr dein Kumpel.


----------



## _chiller_ (16. Juli 2015)

Wenn man die Schutzschaltungen testet, sollte "Peng" aber eher nicht vorkommen


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

Du kennst das Corsair nicht.


----------



## Noxxphox (16. Juli 2015)

naja mal guckn^^ schutzschltungen sind ja schon wictig...alein schon wegen dem obligatorischen wort schutz xD


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

Ja, klar, Schutzschaltungen muss man testen.
Reicht nicht in einem Review hinzuschreiben, dass der und der Chip das und das bereit stellt.
Man möchte auch wissen, ob und wie die greifen.

Trotzdem bleibt die Frage, ob das einfach nur Pech war oder ob sich das bei jedem Gerät der Modellreihe reproduzieren lässt?


----------



## Philipus II (16. Juli 2015)

Bezüglich Messgenauigkeit Sunmoon: Mit gut 2 Prozentpunkten Messtoleranz ist es faktisch unmöglich, Hersteller-Versprechen effektiv zu prüfen.


----------



## poiu (17. Juli 2015)

Das war doch das was ich als erstes  an der Chroma gegen getestet hatte   ein SunMoon Test^^

man muss wie so oft wissen in welchen Bereich und wie man testet hihihi

dann ergeben sich auch reproduzierbare und brauchbare Ergebnisse, aber die stelle nach dem Kommata kann man wortwörtlich knicken und 2% nee wenn man es richtig falsch macht dann 3-5%

Aber wenn man es falsch macht kommt auch an der Chroma nur Murcks bei raus und die Ergebnisse stimmen vorne und hinten nicht


 Übrigens hab ich doch schon gesagt das die SunMoons für mich RMA teile sind, dafür sind die 1A, aber für Tests ganz nett aber so irgendwas Dauer rausrotzen ist nicht wenn man kein Plan hat was man macht kommt da nur scheiBe bei raus

Warum glaubt ihr hab ich solange mit dem Teil herumgespielt aber Detail gibbet nicht, weil sollen mal alle anderen schön selsbt herausfinden hat mich auch Zeit gekostet 

Deshalb fahre ich ja übrigens immer noch an die Chroma  auch wenn das Spielzeug hier steht, wenn man was gutes abliefern will kommt man da nicht herum


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Juli 2015)

Und was ist jetzt eine SunMoon? Ähnlichkeiten mit einer Chroma?


----------



## gorgeous188 (17. Juli 2015)

Wie gut, dass ich ein LC9550 im Wohnzimmer-PC habe. Befeuert einen i3 2130.
Absolut unprofessionell mit Multimeter gemessen: mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Spannungen erstaunlich hoch sind, wenn auch noch innerhalb der ATX Spezifikationen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Bezüglich Messgenauigkeit Sunmoon: Mit gut 2 Prozentpunkten Messtoleranz ist es faktisch unmöglich, Hersteller-Versprechen effektiv zu prüfen.



Völlig richtig, aber nicht jeder hat eine Chroma im Keller stehen und dann nimmst du eben das, was da ist und verzichtest im weitesten Sinne auf eine Effizienz Messung, weil die sowieso Banane ist.



poiu schrieb:


> Aber wenn man es falsch macht kommt auch an der Chroma nur Murcks bei raus und die Ergebnisse stimmen vorne und hinten nicht



Das ist das größte Problem.
Was nützt einem eine Chroma, wenn man damit nicht umgehen kann, bzw., die Ergebnisse nicht richtig deuten kann?
Hätte ich das nötige Kleingeld, würde ich mir´auch eine Chroma in den Schuppen stellen.
Und jeder könnte dann vorbei kommen und Netzteile damit testen. 



poiu schrieb:


> Übrigens hab ich doch schon gesagt das die SunMoons für mich RMA teile sind, dafür sind die 1A, aber für Tests ganz nett aber so irgendwas Dauer rausrotzen ist nicht wenn man kein Plan hat was man macht kommt da nur scheiBe bei raus
> 
> Warum glaubt ihr hab ich solange mit dem Teil herumgespielt aber Detail gibbet nicht, weil sollen mal alle anderen schön selsbt herausfinden hat mich auch Zeit gekostet



Besser eine SunMoon als gar nichts haben und aufs Blaue spekulieren oder nur Fotos vom Netzteil machen und sagen, was was ist.



poiu schrieb:


> Deshalb fahre ich ja übrigens immer noch an die Chroma  auch wenn das Spielzeug hier steht, wenn man was gutes abliefern will kommt man da nicht herum



Legt doch mal zusammen und kauft euch eine Chroma. 



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt eine SunMoon? Ähnlichkeiten mit einer Chroma?



Eine SunMoon ist eine Laststation.

.


----------



## poiu (17. Juli 2015)

@threshold

der größte Vorteil einer Teststation zuhause ist die Zeitersparnis und das man viel lernt, davon kann der Robert ein Lied singen, der fährt ja schon 5 Jahre ( oder so) an die Chroma von CM aber ich glaube am meisten gelernt hat er in dem knappen Jahr seitdem er die Chroma im Keller stehen hat.

 Das Problem ist wenn man an einer externen Chroma (egal wo, bei Listan sogar wegen dem Automatik noch schlimmer ) wenn Fehler auftauchen dann muss man entweder überspringen oder viel Zeit aufwenden für Fehlerdiagnose und man hat ja nicht ewig zeit 

Das ist das geile an einer Teststation zuhause, da kann man auch eine Pause machen und auch mit denn Werten spielen, deshalb nehme ich nur noch NT an die Chroma die ich Interessant finde oder wo ich die Werte bestätigt haben will. Die Sunmoon ist sozusagen der Vorkoster  wenn da jetzt ein NT DOA ist kann ich das schön vorher checken , hier und d kleine vorteile.

 Nachteile hat die SunMoon aber auch einige, nicht nur die Genauigkeit, aber wenn man gelernt hat wie wo was man macht kann man damit auch viel spielen, ich hab jetzt hier schon gelernt in welchen Bereich die wie genau die ist, wie man diese verbessert usw und aktuell liegen die Werte bei etwa einem halben Prozent unterschied zu Chroma
 das ist der Vorteil wenn man alle Teststationen kennt 

Ich werde hier keine Details nennen, Corsar verschleudert die aktuell und einige gehen aber auch schon zurück weil die Leute damit nicht umgehen können 
deshalb von mir gibt es keine Anleitung hab da genug Zeit versenkt, sollen alle anderen auch mal.

Vielleicht kann sich Stefan davon eine krallen  der kann damit wenigstens was anfangen


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> @threshold
> 
> der größte Vorteil einer Teststation zuhause ist die Zeitersparnis und das man viel lernt, davon kann der Robert ein Lied singen, der fährt ja schon 5 Jahre ( oder so) an die Chroma von CM aber ich glaube am meisten gelernt hat er in dem knappen Jahr seitdem er die Chroma im Keller stehen hat.



Ja schon klar, aber ich kenne nicht so viele, die eine Chroma im Keller stehen haben. 



poiu schrieb:


> Das Problem ist wenn man an einer externen Chroma (egal wo, bei Listan sogar wegen dem Automatik noch schlimmer ) wenn Fehler auftauchen dann muss man entweder überspringen oder viel Zeit aufwenden für Fehlerdiagnose und man hat ja nicht ewig zeit



Das ist der größte Nachteil.
Du stehst permanent unter Zeitdruck und kannst das nicht so machen, wie du es eigentlich geplant hast.
Und schon schleichen sich Fehler ein, die das ganze Ergebnis verfälschen können.



poiu schrieb:


> Das ist das geile an einer Teststation zuhause, da kann man auch eine Pause machen und auch mit denn Werten spielen, deshalb nehme ich nur noch NT an die Chroma die ich Interessant finde oder wo ich die Werte bestätigt haben will. Die Sunmoon ist sozusagen der Vorkoster  wenn da jetzt ein NT DOA ist kann ich das schön vorher checken , hier und d kleine vorteile.



Und deswegen finde ich die SunMoon auch völlig i.O. Gekoppelt mit einem guten Oszi kannst du da schon was herausholen.
Und wenn du eben ein Netzteil hast, das komische Werte liefert oder einfach so mal interessant ist, kannst du die Sammeln und beim nächsten Chroma Besuch durchtesten.

Trotzdem würde ich eine SunMoon jetzt aber nicht schlecht reden, nur weil sie Schwächen hat.
Dafür ist sie auch deutlich preiswerter als eine Chroma.



poiu schrieb:


> Nachteile hat die SunMoon aber auch einige, nicht nur die Genauigkeit, aber wenn man gelernt hat wie wo was man macht kann man damit auch viel spielen, ich hab jetzt hier schon gelernt in welchen Bereich die wie genau die ist, wie man diese verbessert usw und aktuell liegen die Werte bei etwa einem halben Prozent unterschied zu Chroma
> das ist der Vorteil wenn man alle Teststationen kennt



Eben, eben, wenn du lange genug damit zu tun hast, kannst du auch da noch eine Menge rausholen.
Das ist ja immer so.
Stecke einen Frischling an eine Chroma und er wird da praktisch nichts rausholen, auch wenn er zuvor mal einen Crashkurs hatte.



poiu schrieb:


> Ich werde hier keine Details nennen, Corsar verschleudert die aktuell und einige gehen aber auch schon zurück weil die Leute damit nicht umgehen können
> deshalb von mir gibt es keine Anleitung hab da genug Zeit versenkt, sollen alle anderen auch mal.



Corsair verschenkt SunMoons?
sollte ich mich da auch mal melden. Ich meine, so dicke bin ich mit Corsair jedoch nicht. 



poiu schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann sich Stefan davon eine krallen  der kann damit wenigstens was anfangen



für Stefan lohnt das sicher.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> für Stefan lohnt das sicher.



Stefan hat sich aber auch mal mit dem Corsair-Support im luxx angelegt


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2015)

Wer hat sich noch nicht mit Corsair angelegt?


----------



## poiu (17. Juli 2015)

ich glaube Corsair ist da durchaus gesprächsbereit, das ganze Mimimi von Stefanhat wohl auch dazu beigetragen das das HXi und RMi so leise geworden sind 

somit stehe ich da nicht so skeptisch gegenüber


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer hat sich noch nicht mit Corsair angelegt?



Stimmt, aber deren Tastaturen gefallen mir ^^
Hat Corsair mittlerweile einen richtigen deutschen Support oder muss man immer noch alles nach Holland schicken wenn man Probleme hat ?


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2015)

Immer noch englisch sprachig und immer noch Holland.

aber nachfragen kostet nichts. Wenn du was von Corsair willst -- ein Sample zum testen oder so -- dann kriegst du in der Regel auch was.


----------



## TobiMoesi (17. Juli 2015)

Mein defektes NT wurde hier in Österreich abgeholt und innerhalb von 3 Tagen hatte ich ein neues, dass dann zwar beschädigt war, aber immerhin ging es schnell


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (17. Juli 2015)

Um mal kurz von der LC9550 Diskussion wegzukommen...
 Thermaltake Paris 650W = schrott, oder?


----------



## poiu (17. Juli 2015)

Riesiges Kotz Smiley denken


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (17. Juli 2015)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht, aber man kennt das ja wenn man anfängt am Netzteil rumzunörgeln, welches "doch so Toll ist und die HW locker stemmen sollte"


----------



## poiu (17. Juli 2015)

hat der dsas jetzt oder will er das kaufen, weil wen ner es hat ist gar nicht sooooo schlecht aber neuekaufen bitte nicht lieber Cooler Master VS Serie, E10 oder Super Flower seasnic....


----------



## jkox11 (17. Juli 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> Riesiges Kotz Smiley denken



Hier hast du's  



Bin aber auch gespannt, was es sich mit dem LC Power auf sich hat. Es wurde oft in der Kaufberatung empfohlen, wäre ärgerlich und würde am Image der Beratung kratzen...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer hat sich noch nicht mit Corsair angelegt?


Noch nicht. Trotzdem mag ich Corsair nicht


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (17. Juli 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> hat der dsas jetzt oder will er das kaufen, weil wen ner es hat ist gar nicht sooooo schlecht aber neuekaufen bitte nicht lieber Cooler Master VS Serie, E10 oder Super Flower seasnic....



Hat er schon, und hier sein System


AMD FX 9590 (Standarttakt)
Asus Sabertooth 990FX r2.0
Erst Realtek Soundchip dann Creative X-fi Ultimate iwas.
Thermaltake Paris 650W
Corsair Carbide AIR 540
8GB Gskill sniper DDR 1333
EDIT: EVGA 970 GTX ACX2.0 SC


----------



## poiu (17. Juli 2015)

ja dann last es drinnen ist zwar etwas bilo im Punkt schutzschaltungen ( erfüllt nicht unsere erwartungen ) aber ist auch kein Böller


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (17. Juli 2015)

Ich hab dezent drauf hingewiesen, was derjenige daraus macht ist sein Bier (bzw Netzteil )


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Hat er schon, und hier sein System
> 
> 
> AMD FX 9590 (Standarttakt)
> ...



Ich verstehe die Leute nicht.
Geben einen Haufen Geld für Hardware aus aber beim Netzteil muss es günstig sein aber viel Watt drauf stehen.


----------



## sycron17 (17. Juli 2015)

Leider ist das so

In einen portugiesischen forum werden auch nur xfx netzteile empfohlen

Und damit du ein E10 durchboxst musst du schon einiges machen

Dann kommen argumente ja die caps vom xfx sind für bis zu 60grad und die vom E10 nur 40 oder 50


Ja aber derr E10 geht kaum über 30grad hellooo!!!


----------



## d3x (17. Juli 2015)

Na ich hoff dann mal, nachdem ich die letzten Seiten gelesen habe, dass mir mein LC 9550 nicht um die Ohren fliegt


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2015)

Schnell verkaufen, bevor es sich herum spricht, dass die Dinger nichts taugen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. Juli 2015)

sycron17 schrieb:


> In einen portugiesischen forum werden auch nur xfx netzteile empfohlen



Manchmal wirkt es so das nur wir im deutschsprachigen Raum, Wert auf ein gutes Netzteil und keinen Chinaböller legen. 



Was ist aus den Beiträgen von Holger F. geworden ich such grad was zur Belustigung ^^


----------



## poiu (17. Juli 2015)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Was ist aus den Beiträgen von Holger F. geworden ich such grad was zur Belustigung ^^



findest du hier im Thread viel spaß beim suchen XD



d3x schrieb:


> Na ich hoff dann mal, nachdem ich die letzten Seiten gelesen habe, dass mir mein LC 9550 nicht um die Ohren fliegt



nur weil es an der Teststation in die Luft fleigt heißt das noch gar nicht das dies am PC reproduzierbar ist, siehe auch SFX-L


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> nur weil es an der Teststation in die Luft fleigt heißt das noch gar nicht das dies am PC reproduzierbar ist, siehe auch SFX-L



Vielleicht war das auch einfach nur ein Bedienfehler.


----------



## Birbus (17. Juli 2015)

Das Corsair HX850i ist ja von seasonic. Hat irgend wer einen link zu einem Test der das beweist? Mir glaubt man nicht und sogar techpowerup schreibt: "CWT makes all HXi units, and the platform shares many similarities with the platform inside the RM1000, a unit we reviewed recently."


----------



## FrozenPie (17. Juli 2015)

Birbus schrieb:


> Das Corsair HX850i ist ja von seasonic. Hat irgend wer einen link zu einem Test der das beweist? Mir glaubt man nicht und sogar techpowerup schreibt: "CWT makes all HXi units, and the platform shares many similarities with the platform inside the RM1000, a unit we reviewed recently."



Muss dich enttäuschen, da meines Wissens auch alle HXi-Geräte von CWT kommen 
Hier mal ein Test von eXquisite zum HX750i: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n.../371167-review-corsair-hx-750i-geht-doch.html


----------



## Birbus (17. Juli 2015)

Also ich bin mir äußerst sicher in nem pcgh roundup gelesen zu haben das das hxi 850 von seasonic kommt, so habe ich das hier im forum auch schon öfter gelesen


----------



## poiu (17. Juli 2015)

ja das ist CWT, sesonic waren die AX ohne i


----------



## Philipus II (17. Juli 2015)

Nein, das sind CWT.


----------



## Birbus (17. Juli 2015)

wuuuuuut ich muss nachher mal die pcgh rauskramen


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2015)

Birbus schrieb:


> Also ich bin mir äußerst sicher in nem pcgh roundup gelesen zu haben das das hxi 850 von seasonic kommt, so habe ich das hier im forum auch schon öfter gelesen



Dann musst du dich verlesen haben.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (17. Juli 2015)

BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 werden ab 850 Watt bei SeaSonic gefertigt ... 
Nicht das du da was verwechselst


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Juli 2015)

Also in meinem Bastel PC ist das neuste Stück von HEC ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gorgeous188 (17. Juli 2015)

Und ich gönne einem Q6600 ein L8, so gute Spannungen hat der bis dato bestimmt noch nicht gesehen


----------



## facehugger (17. Juli 2015)

Was ist denn nun mit dem LC-Power-Trafo Wäre nett, wenn es hier mal etwas *konkreter* werden würde. Schließlich gehört es seit längerer Zeit zu den Standardempfehlungen hier im Forum und da sollten wir schon genau wissen, warum dieses NT jetzt "auf einmal" nicht mehr gekauft werden sollte...

Gruß


----------



## FrozenPie (17. Juli 2015)

Ist wohl an der Laststation abgeraucht. Aber da es das einzige getestete war, kann man da keine wirklichen Schlüsse ziehen wie beim SFX-L Roundup wo 4 Netzteile in einem Testlauf verdampft sind


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Juli 2015)

Kann mir mit dem oben geposteten NT das Board abqualmen, wenn ich einen Lüfter an selbiges anschliesse?


----------



## FrozenPie (17. Juli 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Kann mir mit dem oben geposteten NT das Board abqualmen, wenn ich einen Lüfter an selbiges anschliesse?



Wieso sollte es?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Juli 2015)

Da mein Board piept und die Onboard Grafik nicht mehr funktioniert
Strom kommt anscheinend noch welcher durch.... Lüfter laufen und USB Geräte leuchten/laden


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (17. Juli 2015)

Guten Abend,

ich wollte nicht extra ein neues Thema eröffnen und frage es mal hier 

Wird mein Netzteil für das System ausreichend sein? (Gerade mal  4 Wochen alt) -->> be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W ATX 2.4 (BN223) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

3570K 4,5-4,7 Ghz
R9 290X (Vorerst kein OC)
4x2 GB Ram
3x 120mm Gehäuselüfter (Werde wahrscheinlich noch 2 weitere 120er dran montieren)
SSD 850 EVO 250GB
HDD 1 TB
Revoltec Lüftersteuerung Revoltec LÃ¼ftersteuerung 3.5" 4-Kanal, silber (RL020) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

LG


----------



## _chiller_ (17. Juli 2015)

Ausreichend schon, aber für das geld bekommst du auch noch bessere Netzteile.


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (17. Juli 2015)

Hi chiller,

danke für die schnelle Antwort  

LG


----------



## poiu (17. Juli 2015)

wenn du das NT schon hast ist es Ok


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2015)

X--HaRdwaRe schrieb:


> Wird mein Netzteil für das System ausreichend sein? (Gerade mal  4 Wochen alt) -->> be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W ATX 2.4 (BN223) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Reichen wir des schon, aber du hättest vor 4 wochen mal fragen sollen, ob es eine gute Idee ist, ein L8 zu kaufen.


----------



## joneskey98 (18. Juli 2015)

Habe gerade vom Pollin Support bestätigt bekommen, dass das Delta 500QB ausverkauft ist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juli 2015)

Das war schon länger klar. War halt ein Sonderposten.


----------



## Philipus II (18. Juli 2015)

Ja, solche Angebote funktionieren nur mit Sonderposten.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2015)

Was ist denn jetzt mit dem LC Power?


----------



## gorgeous188 (18. Juli 2015)

NDA...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt mit dem LC Power?


Wenn er es bis jetzt nicht gesagt hat, ist es ein Geheimnis, bis die Pcgh erscheint


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wenn er es bis jetzt nicht gesagt hat, ist es ein Geheimnis, bis die Pcgh erscheint



Und das finde ich halt nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und das finde ich halt nicht sinnvoll.


Nö, ist es auch nicht. Ohne gescheite Begründung können eir auch nix machen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (18. Juli 2015)

Wie wäre es mit einer Art von Streik? Wir empfehlen nurnoch das LC9550 bis wir wissen warum wir es nichtmehr empfehlen sollen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juli 2015)

Der kann wahrscheinlich nicht anders, weil er sonst Haue von oben bekommt.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2015)

Keine schlechte Idee.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein User damit Probleme hat, sind sowieso verschwindend gering.
Keiner hat eine Chroma zu Hause stehen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juli 2015)

Am besten spielen wir besser alle Brettspiele, dann brauchen wir uns auch keine Sorgen um NTS zu machen


----------



## DerFoehn (18. Juli 2015)

Ich streiche so lange alle anderen netzteile aus meiner Liste.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (18. Juli 2015)

Ich hab wo anders ein lc power empfohlen und nach 2 Tagen ging der Rechner nicht mehr..... 

Bin mal gespannt ob man da von harwareversand eine Rückmeldung bekommt, was denn das Problem war.


----------



## FrozenPie (18. Juli 2015)

AlphaNUSS schrieb:


> Ich hab wo anders ein lc power empfohlen und nach 2 Tagen ging der Rechner nicht mehr.....



Sowas kann dir auch mit nem E10 passieren, wenn du ein Montagsmodell erwischst


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juli 2015)

Er hat gesagt EIN und nicht unseres [emoji317]


----------



## FrozenPie (18. Juli 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Er hat gesagt EIN und nicht unseres [emoji317]



Wenn's natürlich ein LC500H-12 war, dann wundert's mich, dass das Teil überhaupt zwei Tage gelaufen ist


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juli 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Wenn's natürlich ein LC500H-12 war, dann wundert's mich, dass das Teil überhaupt zwei Tage gelaufen ist


Da liefert mein Handy Wiko Netzteil oder mein HEC 250 Watt ja stabilere Spannungen


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juli 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Der kann wahrscheinlich nicht anders, weil er sonst Haue von oben bekommt.



Da kann er doch einfach nen 2. Account für machen. Quasi als WistleBlower. 

Ich wüste auch gerne was da los ist. Würde ja nicht so ne Welle geben, wenn es nicht gravierend wäre.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juli 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da kann er doch einfach nen 2. Account für machen. Quasi als WistleBlower.
> 
> Ich wüste auch gerne was da los ist. Würde ja nicht so ne Welle geben, wenn es nicht gravierend wäre.


Meine Rede.


----------



## joneskey98 (18. Juli 2015)

Auch wenn ich jetzt ein bisschen die Diskussion störe, würde ich mir gerne mal eine zweite oder auch dritte Meinung einholen. Ist das da, was als "Netzteil" angepriesen wird sein Geld wert, um in einen Bastelrechner mit Pentium4 und 7800GTX gesteckt zu werden?
ATX2.31 Computer-Schaltnetzteil ARGUS APS-420W - Computer und Zubehör - Hardware - Netzteile - Pollin Electronic
Es wird nicht in den Dauereinsatz kommen, sondern eventuell mal gelegentlich irgendwann zum testen anderer Hardware verwendet. Aber vorher ind diesen Bastel PC kommen. 
Und JA, es muss leider so billig sein


----------



## _chiller_ (18. Juli 2015)

Wie viele Stromstecker hat die 7800GTX? Das verlinkte Netzteil ist ein Inter-Tech Argus. Bei geizhals kosten 720 Watt aus der Serie so um die 40 Euro, weswegen ich erstmal gar nichts von dem Netzteil halte.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2015)

Das ist ein Inter Tech Schrott, würde ich nicht kaufen.


----------



## joneskey98 (18. Juli 2015)

Also die hat 1 Stecker... 
Ist es so schrott, dass es nicht mal das bisschen Betrieb aushält???


----------



## facehugger (18. Juli 2015)

AlphaNUSS schrieb:


> Ich hab wo anders ein lc power empfohlen und nach 2 Tagen ging der Rechner nicht mehr.....


Kein Wunder, die Rauchsäule hats bis in die Nachrichten geschafft...

Gruß


----------



## Maqama (18. Juli 2015)

Ich hoffe mal stark das es nichts gravierendes bzw. nur ein Einzelfall war mit dem LC Power.

Habe das gerade erst meinem Cousin in seinen Rechner gebaut.
Normal verbaue ich nur BeQuiet, aber das LC Power wird ja hier von den "Netzteil Experten" so gelobt, dass ich dann doch das LC Power nahm.
Wurde das 9550 den vorher nicht getestet, oder worauf stützen sich hier die Netzteil-Empfehlungen?

Hoffentlich ist das nur viel Wind um nichts.
Wenn man schon keine Infos rausgeben kann, sollte man solche Äußerungen wie " das ist schlecht" einfach sein lassen.
Ohne Begründung ist das eh nichts Wert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Juli 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich jetzt ein bisschen die Diskussion störe, würde ich mir gerne mal eine zweite oder auch dritte Meinung einholen. Ist das da, was als "Netzteil" angepriesen wird sein Geld wert, um in einen Bastelrechner mit Pentium4 und 7800GTX gesteckt zu werden?
> ATX2.31 Computer-Schaltnetzteil ARGUS APS-420W - Computer und Zubehör - Hardware - Netzteile - Pollin Electronic
> Es wird nicht in den Dauereinsatz kommen, sondern eventuell mal gelegentlich irgendwann zum testen anderer Hardware verwendet. Aber vorher ind diesen Bastel PC kommen.
> Und JA, es muss leider so billig sein


Wenn du den Rechner unbedingt ruinieren möchtest und/oder sonstige Schäden verursachen möchtest, ja.
Wenn du den Rechner noch 'nen bisserl nutzen möchtest und die Leute, die das nutzen, dir am Herzen liegen, auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juli 2015)

Getestet wurde es, nur der liebe Philip meint halt, das er was gefunden hat.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (18. Juli 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Habe gerade vom Pollin Support bestätigt bekommen, dass das Delta 500QB ausverkauft ist
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und ich frage mich, wem sie das zu verdanken haben


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Juli 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Und ich frage mich, wem sie das zu verdanken haben


Mir, da ich der erste war, der in dt. Foren darüber berichtet hat?


----------



## Philipus II (18. Juli 2015)

Ja, du hast das ausgegraben. Mal schaun was Polling und Conrad als nächstes ausgraben.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (18. Juli 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Mir, da ich der erste war, der in dt. Foren darüber berichtet hat?



Richtig  und Ebastler hat dann auch noch ein paar Worte über das Netzteil verloren und dann war´s geritzt


----------



## Legacyy (19. Juli 2015)

Und wenn das dann noch in einem dutzend FB Gruppen empfohlen wird ist das schnell weg ^^


----------



## joneskey98 (19. Juli 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wenn du den Rechner unbedingt ruinieren möchtest und/oder sonstige Schäden verursachen möchtest, ja.
> Wenn du den Rechner noch 'nen bisserl nutzen möchtest und die Leute, die das nutzen, dir am Herzen liegen, auf keinen Fall.


Den PC nutzt nacher voraussichtlich keiner
Ich wär sehr dankbar, wenn du mir zumindest sagen kannst, warum es denn soooooooooo schlecht ist. Das es schlecht ist, kann ich mir ja schon denken, aber ich brauche halt die bestmögliche Alternative bis 25€
Und am liebsten ists mir halt, wenn ich neben meinem Elektronikerbedarf auch gleich das Netzteil mitbestellen kann. 
Das Ding wird doch wohl insgesammt einige Tage Betriebsdauer aushalten. 

Es muss nur als Netzteil in einem Casemod PC dienen. Bei neuer Hardware würde ich ja nichts sagen... Aber es geht halt um einen P4
Helfen könntest du/ihr mir eher, wenn ich die genauen Gründe für die schlechtheit des Netzteils wüsste, oder andere Vorschläge in dieser Preisspanne bekomme.
Grüße


----------



## Amon (19. Juli 2015)

Und was ist jetzt mit dem LC9550?! Endlich mal Butter bei die Fische und nicht so einen halbgaren Scheiß erzählen dass wir hier noch Wochenlang warten sollen bis irgendwo was geschrieben steht! Sowas ist Bullshit! Ich habe das Netzteil im low budget Bereich oft und gerne empfohlen. Ich will jetzt wissen warum ich das nicht mehr tun soll!


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2015)

Du wirst warten müssen auf die übernächste PCGH Ausgabe.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. Juli 2015)

Der Thread von hema wurde geschlossen. Da hatte er aber noch Glück bevor Stefan Payne kommt. 

Beim wem ist das LC9550 eigentlich explodiert ?


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2015)

Das Lc Power ist beim Testen an der Chroma explodiert.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Lc Power ist beim Testen an der Chroma explodiert.


Echt? Wow!


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2015)

Wieso und weshalb weiß aber niemand.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. Juli 2015)

Wer war da der Tester ? PCGH oder jemand aus dem Forum ?


----------



## Rurdo (19. Juli 2015)

Naja, ein DPP ist ja auch erst vor Kurzem hier in nem PC hochgegangen. Montagsmodelle gibts bei jedem Hersteller. Vorallem bei billigeren wie LC-Power, wo es halt nicht so ne Qualitätskontrolle gibt kann sowas auch schonmal vorkommen. 
Sind denn mehrere unter den gleichen bedingungen hochgegangen? Oder war es evtl wirklich nur eines, mit nem schlecht verlöteten Teil drin?


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2015)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Sind denn mehrere unter den gleichen bedingungen hochgegangen? Oder war es evtl wirklich nur eines, mit nem schlecht verlöteten Teil drin?



Das weiß nur einer.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Juli 2015)

Nur der darf ja nix verraten.


----------



## Patrin (19. Juli 2015)

Kurze Frage, spielt es bei der Auswahl eines Netzteils eine Rolle, ob es oben oder unten in einem Gehäuse montiert wird?


----------



## FrozenPie (19. Juli 2015)

Patrin schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, spielt es bei der Auswahl eines Netzteils eine Rolle, ob es oben oder unten in einem Gehäuse montiert wird?



Kommt drauf an ob's ein passives ist oder nicht. Wenn's Passiv ist, sollte die Netzteilöffnung nach oben schauen bzw. das Netzteil ebenfalls unten montiert werden. Wenn's durchgehend aktiv ist, spielt es keine Rolle


----------



## Patrin (19. Juli 2015)

ist aktiv, sollte also funktionieren, danke.


----------



## FrozenPie (19. Juli 2015)

Patrin schrieb:


> ist aktiv, sollte also funktionieren, danke.



Welches Netzteil denn genau?


----------



## Stern1710 (19. Juli 2015)

Die Montageposition ist in der Regel egal egal, Ausnahme bestätigen dies


----------



## joneskey98 (19. Juli 2015)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Die Montageposition ist in der Regel egal egal, Ausnahme bestätigen dies


Entweder ich hock auf der Leitung oder der Satz ergibt wirklich keinen sinn


----------



## Stern1710 (19. Juli 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Entweder ich hock auf der Leitung oder der Satz ergibt wirklich keinen sinn


Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Juli 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Ich wär sehr dankbar, wenn du mir zumindest sagen kannst, warum es denn soooooooooo schlecht ist. Das es schlecht ist, kann ich mir ja schon denken, aber ich brauche halt die bestmögliche Alternative bis 25€


Nein, ist es nicht.
Und wenn du noch 5€ mehr ausgraben könntest, gäbs noch andere Optionen.


Es gibt auch sehr viele Gründe, warum es so schlecht ist. Einer davon ist, dass es brutalst auf den Preis ausgelegt ist, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.
Das heißt, dass die verwendeten Komponenten qualitativ richtig schlecht sind. Aber auch hält man sich nicht wirklich an irgendwelche gesetzlichen Vorgaben bzw Vorschriften....
Das ganze Design basiert sehr wahrscheinlich auf Technik aus dem letzten Jahrtausend!
Auch die hohe +5V Lastigkeit siehst dem Eimer an.

Dazu sind die aufgedruckten Werte eher ausgewürfelt. Sprich du bekommst 'ne Wundertüte, bei der du nicht wissen kannst, was es denn nun wirklich leistet. Und was nicht...


Schau dir mal das an:
The 2014 El-Cheapo Power Supply Roundup
The 2013 El-Cheapo Power Supply Roundup

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MkBIXiHAqo


Kurzum:
Du bekommst hier irgendwas, aber eben nicht das, was man hier erwarten würde.
Ebenso weißt du nicht, wie gut es abgesichert ist (OK, bei 'Markengeräten' auch nicht). Aber die garantieren, dass die aufgedruckte Leistung der Wahrheit entspricht und auch, wie bei Spannungsquellen üblich, das ganze nach der Ausgangsleistung benannt ist...
Bei solch billig Teilen kannst erwarten, dass die in irgendwelchen chinesischen Hinterhöfen von Leuten, die keine Ahnung haben, was sie da überhaupt machen, zusammengelötet werden. Mit Teilen, die sie irgendwie in die Finger bekommen. Das können auch gebrauchte Teile sein...


----------



## xHaru (19. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Völlig richtig, aber nicht jeder hat eine Chroma im Keller stehen und dann nimmst du eben das, was da ist und verzichtest im weitesten Sinne auf eine Effizienz Messung, weil die sowieso Banane ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin der Erste, der sein DPP 10 ranknipst und nachsieht, wann es abschaltet. Das will ich selber mal sehen. Und dann kommt das 15 Jahre alte Delta-Netzteil dran.


----------



## _chiller_ (19. Juli 2015)

Das P10 kann man gut prügeln, das schaltet sehr spät ab. Die P11 sind da schon vernünftiger abgestimmt


----------



## xHaru (19. Juli 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Das P10 kann man gut prügeln, das schaltet sehr spät ab. Die P11 sind da schon vernünftiger abgestimmt



Deswegen ja. Dann setzen wir uns da hin, schließen Wetten ab und freuen uns. 



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber deren Tastaturen gefallen mir ^^



Was ich geiler an Corsair finde, ist, dass die CUE funktioniert und dafür Corsair Link allerdings nicht gebacken bekommen. Die K70 RGB ist mit eine der besten Tastaturen, die ich bis jetzt in der Hand hatte. Da können Razer und Logitech wirklich nicht mithalten. Ich kann die wärmstens empfehlen!


----------



## joneskey98 (19. Juli 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, ist es nicht.
> Und wenn du noch 5€ mehr ausgraben könntest, gäbs noch andere Optionen.
> 
> 
> ...



Oke... Das lass ich mir eingehen. Ich seh mich mal nach was anderem um
Vielen Dank

Edit. Täusch ich mich, oder ist das Fujitsu, was du gesendet hast, das 300w modell?
Auch wenn es unterschiede zwischen 300W und 300W in der Railverteilung gibt, möchte ich das irgendwie trotzdem nicht mit dem 115W P4 und der 7800GTX paaren


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Juli 2015)

Ich hole für den Bastel PC, falls ich das NT Austausche ein LC Power LC7300. Das mit zu wenigen Molex müsste man halt mit Adaptern lösen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Juli 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Oke... Das lass ich mir eingehen. Ich seh mich mal nach was anderem um
> Vielen Dank
> 
> Edit. Täusch ich mich, oder ist das Fujitsu, was du gesendet hast, das 300w modell?
> Auch wenn es unterschiede zwischen 300W und 300W in der Railverteilung gibt, möchte ich das irgendwie trotzdem nicht mit dem 115W P4 und der 7800GTX paaren


Warum??

Beide zusammen dürften bei deutlich unter 300W raus kommen.


----------



## Legacyy (19. Juli 2015)

Sagt jemandem das "Smart Power JHCZYX PC Netzteil SP-750P" irgendwas?
Damit hat sich heute einer den PC gegrillt...


----------



## joneskey98 (19. Juli 2015)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Sagt jemandem das "Smart Power JHCZYX PC Netzteil SP-750P" irgendwas?
> Damit hat sich heute einer den PC gegrillt...


Smart Power... Sowas hatte ich schon mal vom Wertstoffhof zum ausschlachen geholt. Neben ein paar teilen, mit denen ich damals noch nichts anfangen konnte, gabs viele ausgeloffene Caps und überhaupt sehr wenig Inhalt

Ich müsste mal die Müllkiste durchwühlen... Vielleicht find ich noch die Platiene


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Juli 2015)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Sagt jemandem das "Smart Power JHCZYX PC Netzteil SP-750P" irgendwas?
> Damit hat sich heute einer den PC gegrillt...


Gesundheit.
Wenn der PC nun gegrillt ist, ist das NT vermutlich nicht so gut.
Edit: auf dem Aufkleber steht maximale Ausgangsleistung: 150 Watt. 2*12 Volt mit je 15-16 Ampere. Hohe Stromstärke bei den kleinen Rails
Das Teil kostete auf eBay 7 Euro. Das Teil wurde also von irgendwelchen Medizin Studenten aus Bangladesch zusammen genäht.


----------



## joneskey98 (19. Juli 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Gesundheit.
> Wenn der PC nun gegrillt ist, ist das NT vermutlich nicht so gut.


Wagemutige Behauptung [emoji38]
Nee also. Wenn es auch so aussah wie das teil vom Wertstoffhof kann ichs verstehn


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Fall für den Wertstoffhof war das auf jeden Fall.


----------



## FrozenPie (19. Juli 2015)

Ich find ja den Satz "With PFC" am geilsten


----------



## joneskey98 (19. Juli 2015)

Ohhh ja... Und wenn ich mich nicht täusche war das Teil tatsächlich mein altes Schlachtobjekt... Les ich jetzt da richtig 2 Rails?!?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (19. Juli 2015)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Sagt jemandem das "Smart Power JHCZYX PC Netzteil SP-750P" irgendwas?
> Damit hat sich heute einer den PC gegrillt...



Gibt´s evtl einen Thread dafür ?


----------



## _chiller_ (19. Juli 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Ein Fall für den Wertstoffhof war das auf jeden Fall.


lolwas, wie kommen die denn auf 750 Watt? ^^ Selbst wenn man alle Rails zusammenrechnet, komme ich auf nur 652 Watt, zudem sind 3,3V und 5V zusammen mit 150W angegeben. Selbst laut Aufkleber ist das vielleicht ein 350-400W-Netzteil, mehr aber auch nicht. Intern wirds dann wohl so um die 250W leisten. Das ist aber schon wirklich dreist überlabelt


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (19. Juli 2015)

Wieso kann man soetwas ungestraft in der EU verkaufen ? Wie kommt man als Käufer an die Dinger ran um sich den PC zu schrotten ?


----------



## joneskey98 (19. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Wieso kann man soetwas ungestraft in der EU verkaufen ? Wie kommt man als Käufer an die Dinger ran um sich den PC zu schrotten ?


Hmmm ... Wer weis... Wer weis...

Hab im übrigen noch eine 300W Platiene von JouJeng oder so gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

von den Kindensatoren sieht es ähnlich zu dem oben besprochenen aus, jedoch sind/waren doppelt so viele Bauteile auf dem PCB  im gegensatz zum 750W Netzteil. 
So gut kann das nicht gewesen sein


----------



## FrozenPie (19. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Wieso kann man soetwas ungestraft in der EU verkaufen ? Wie kommt man als Käufer an die Dinger ran um sich den PC zu schrotten ?



Der Geiz findet seine Wege


----------



## _chiller_ (19. Juli 2015)

Ich hab grad mal die Nummer auf dem 750W-Chinaböller auf der entsprechenden Seite eingetippt und komme in den Suchergebnissen bei Antec raus Oo
UL Online Certifications Directory
E176105 steht auf dem Chinaböller, würde mich aber nicht wundern wenn die Nummer auch noch gefälscht ist.


----------



## poiu (19. Juli 2015)

Burns Burns the Ring of Fire  ähm....


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (19. Juli 2015)

Ob die da auch Steine reingebaut haben damit es wertiger wirkt


----------



## RobiKenobi (19. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Wieso kann man soetwas ungestraft in der EU verkaufen ?



Bald nicht mehr... Da gibt's bald ordentlich auf die Nase.....

Ich hab da so ein paar Infos ^^


----------



## FrozenPie (19. Juli 2015)

RobiKenobi schrieb:


> Ich hab da so ein paar Infos ^^



Willst/darfst du die auch teilen?


----------



## poiu (20. Juli 2015)

RobiKenobi schrieb:


> Bald nicht mehr... Da gibt's bald ordentlich auf die Nase.....
> 
> Ich hab da so ein paar Infos ^^



und wie es auf die Fresse gibt


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Juli 2015)

Wahrscheinlich hat er die Netzteile in die Firmen PCs eingebaut.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (20. Juli 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> und wie es auf die Fresse gibt



Hoffentlich ... Dann wird die Auswahl der Netzteil endlich ein wenig übersichtlicher


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Juli 2015)

Ist das Super Flower Leadex Platinum/Gold jetzt eigentlich Benutzbar? Da ihr ja nix präzises sagen dürft, weil ihr die ausführlichen Tests noch veröffentlicht, würde mir auch ein einfaches Ja oder Nein genügen 

Edit: Werden wir in Zulunft vielleicht auch einen Tests des Super Flower 350W ATX 2.3 sehen? Sieht mir nämlich nach einem passenden Netzteil für die Office-Liste aus


----------



## _chiller_ (20. Juli 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Ist das Super Flower Leadex Platinum/Gold jetzt eigentlich Benutzbar? Da ihr ja nix präzises sagen dürft, weil ihr die ausführlichen Tests noch veröffentlicht, würde mir auch ein einfaches Ja oder Nein genügen


Die Lautstärke kenne ich noch nicht, aber sonst ja.



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Edit: Werden wir in Zulunft vielleicht auch einen Tests des Super Flower 350W ATX 2.3 sehen? Sieht mir nämlich nach einem passenden Netzteil für die Office-Liste aus


Das Teil hab ich hier liegen, Test kommt irgendwann im August oder Anfang September ^^


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Juli 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Die Lautstärke kenne ich noch nicht, aber sonst ja.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Das Teil hab ich hier liegen, Test kommt irgendwann im August oder Anfang September ^^


Danke für die Antwort 

Na da bin ich mal gespannt  Von außen sieht's ja aus wie ein BQ S7 


Edit:
Interessant, ich finde haufenweise Reviews zum Andyson Titanium aber keinen der so ein Ding verkauft 
Andyson Titanium N 700 W Review | techPowerUp
Das Teil scheint extrem gut zu sein, vom Single-Rail in der Wattregion mal abgesehen. Exzellente Ripple-, Spannungs- und Effizienz-Werte. Der einzige Knackpunkt ist der etwas laute Lüfter und das schlichte Design


----------



## EastCoast (20. Juli 2015)

Das Andyson ist irgendwie ein Phantom. Davon scheint es mittlerweile mehr Tests zu geben als es weltweit Läden/Websites gibt, die das Teil auch wirklich im Angebot haben.  

In Europa und Nordamerika hat Andyson wohl (noch?) keine Vertriebspartner, geschweige denn eigene Niederlassungen, aber selbst auf den chinesischen und taiwanischen Onlineshops, die ich eben besucht habe, ist nichts zu finden.  Da gibts die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Corsair, Seasonic, Coolermaster, Lepa, FSP etc., dazu auch Retail-Geräte von HuntKey, AcBel und Topower, aber bei Andyson ist generell Fehlanzeige.


----------



## Philipus II (20. Juli 2015)

Mit dem track record wird es auch schwer einen engagierten Vertriebspartner zu finden. Andyson hat eine Vorgeschichte von Betrugsfällen, daher sind da wohl viele Importeure erstmal vorsichtig. Zahlreiche Andyson-Netzteile konnten in der Vergangenheit nicht das leisten, was der Hersteller versprochen hat. Die üblichen Distributoren sind daher sehr vorsichtig, denn die Gefahr sich einen ganzen Stapel Fake-Netzteile ins Lager zu legen ist durchaus vorhanden. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass die Importeure meist keine Möglichkeit zu einer eigenen Qualitätskontrolle haben. Bei einem OEM mit mäßigen Ruf ist daher jeder erstmal sehr vorsichtig. Schließlich gibts in ganz Europa nur ne Handvoll Netzteil-Marken/Importeure, die über Testausrüstung verfügen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. Juli 2015)

Ich habe einmal eine kurze Frage zu meinem Netzteil (Cougar CM700W), denn von Netzteilen habe ich wirklich kaum Ahnung. Es besitzt ja zwei 12V Schienen mit jeweils 30A Belastbarkeit. In der Beschreibung steht, dass die Lasten auf beiden Schienen dynamisch verteilt werden, was auch Sinn macht, denn bis auf einen optionalen PCIe-Strang hängen alle aus dem Netzteil kommenden Stecker an einer Schiene.

Ist es also grundsätzlich möglich alle Komponenten an eine Schiene zu hängen, oder sollte man, um das Gerät zu schonen, die zweite Schiene für die Grafikkarte nutzen? Ich habe keinerlei Probleme mit dem Gerät, mir geht es mehr ums Verständnis. Es kann ja z.B. sein, dass die "Lastenumlagerung" dem Gerät mehr zusetzt, als eine vom Benutzer eingerichtete Verteilung.

Oder hat das Netzteil eh nur eine 12V Schiene mit lediglich eigenen Sicherungen?^^


----------



## Philipus II (21. Juli 2015)

Das Cougar CM hat meiner Kenntnis nach wie 99% der Netzteile eine +12V mit getrennter Absicherung für zwei Bereiche.


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. Juli 2015)

Alles klar, so wie ich es mir schon dachte. Danke für die schnelle Info


----------



## Stern1710 (21. Juli 2015)

Hm wie sind den die Capxon Caps im P10 zu betrachten? 
Soweit ich das jetzt weiß, sind die nicht wirklich an wichtigen Positionen, aber ein Schönheitsfehler ist das doch allemal, oder?


----------



## FrozenPie (21. Juli 2015)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Hm wie sind den die Capxon Caps im P10 zu betrachten?
> Soweit ich das jetzt weiß, sind die nicht wirklich an wichtigen Positionen, aber ein Schönheitsfehler ist das doch allemal, oder?



Die CapXons sind auf der Zusatzplatine für's modulare Kabelmanagement in Form von Feststoff-Caps, welche wesentlich haltbarer als die üblichen Eklos sind, also quasi nur als Backup. Ein Schönheitsfehler liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters. Ich mach mir da eigentlich keine großen Gedanken, da es sich um Polymer-Caps handelt und quasi sowieso nur als Back-Up dienen sollen. Wäre natürlich Toll wenn das ebenfalls Chemicons o.ä. wären, aber zwingend Notwendig ist das auch nicht


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Juli 2015)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Hm wie sind den die Capxon Caps im P10 zu betrachten?
> Soweit ich das jetzt weiß, sind die nicht wirklich an wichtigen Positionen, aber ein Schönheitsfehler ist das doch allemal, oder?


Meines Wissens werden die nicht wirklich eingesetzt, sondern haben glaub die Funktion als Backup.
Die sollen nur schön aussehe n


----------



## Stern1710 (21. Juli 2015)

Also dann verstehe ich die Entscheidung seitens be quiet


----------



## FrozenPie (21. Juli 2015)

Weiß jemand hier jetzt eigentlich wie sich die Corsair RMi, abseits des unschönen Semi-Passiv-Modus und der ausschließlichen Verfügbarkeit von Modellen größer gleich 650W, sonst so schlagen? Und damit meine ich Fakten, keine Vorurteile o.ä.


----------



## Stern1710 (21. Juli 2015)

Vorturteil 1) Es ist Single-Rail, dass sollte doch eigentlich reichen [emoji317]


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Juli 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Weiß jemand hier jetzt eigentlich wie sich die Corsair RMi, abseits des unschönen Semi-Passiv-Modus und der ausschließlichen Verfügbarkeit von Modellen größer gleich 650W, sonst so schlagen? Und damit meine ich Fakten, keine Vorurteile o.ä.


Es ist von Corsair.... 
Gegenargument 1.
Die lange Garantie ist natürlich Bombe (schönen Abend noch, BND und NSA) und falls dir ein zu warmer Kondensator verreckt, bekommt man Ersatz.


----------



## FrozenPie (21. Juli 2015)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Vorturteil 1) Es ist Single-Rail, dass sollte doch eigentlich reichen [emoji317]


Also das RMi 1000W besitzt bis zu acht 12V-Rails 




Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Es ist von Corsair....
> Gegenargument 1.
> Die lange Garantie ist natürlich Bombe (schönen Abend noch, BND und NSA) und falls dir ein zu warmer Kondensator verreckt, bekommt man Ersatz.


Ließ dir mal den Test des 1000W durch: Corsair RMi Series 1000 W Review | techPowerUp

Wäre halt interessant zu wissen ob das 750W ein weiterer potenzieller Kandidat für die Netzteilliste im Bereich Multi-GPU ist


----------



## Stern1710 (21. Juli 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Also das RMi 1000W besitzt bis zu acht 12V-Rails


Tatsächlich, aber wie sieht kann man das einstellen? :O


----------



## FrozenPie (21. Juli 2015)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Tatsächlich, aber wie sieht kann man das einstellen? :O



Über diese schrottige Corsair-Link-Software


----------



## Stern1710 (21. Juli 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Über diese schrottige Corsair-Link-Software


Okay man kann es also nicht umstellen, weil die Software vorher nein sagt


----------



## FrozenPie (21. Juli 2015)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Okay man kann es also nicht umstellen, weil die Software vorher nein sagt



Die Software ist Bedienungstechnisch einfach Grottig und hat zudem sehr viele Auslesefehler. Der Multi-Rail-Modus soll aber ab Werk eingestellt sein


----------



## Stern1710 (21. Juli 2015)

Okay dass ist doch mal eine schöne Nachricht


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Also das RMi 1000W besitzt bis zu acht 12V-Rails



Was ist aber Hardware seitig tatsächlich verbaut?
Gibt es physikalisch 8 getrennte Rails?
Oder ist es doch nur eine und die Software schaltet sich dazwischen?

Und wie gut eine Software ist, weiß John Connor am besten, wenn er an Skynet denkt.


----------



## FrozenPie (21. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist aber Hardware seitig tatsächlich verbaut?
> Gibt es physikalisch 8 getrennte Rails?
> Oder ist es doch nur eine und die Software schaltet sich dazwischen?


Das sind eben die Fragen auf die ich gerne Antworten hätte 




Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie gut eine Software ist, weiß John Connor am besten, wenn er an Skynet denkt.


Also wenn Skynet von Corsair kommt wird das nie was


----------



## Philipus II (21. Juli 2015)

Ein RMi 650 kann man beruhigt kaufen.


----------



## FrozenPie (21. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ein RMi 650 kann man beruhigt kaufen.



Haben die größeren denn eine andere Plattform? Das 1000W sicher, aber das 750/850W-Modell?


----------



## SimplyAlegend (21. Juli 2015)

Die größeren ab 750W sind offenbar die selbe Platform wie die HXi, allerdings wurde neben der Effizienz wohl etwas mehr geändert an manchen Stellen, zumindest laut reviews.


----------



## Stern1710 (22. Juli 2015)

Werden die Netzteile eigentlich noch immer bei CWT gefertigt? Und wenn ja, wie gut sind die Qualitätskontrollen?


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ein RMi 650 kann man beruhigt kaufen.



Ich habe immer eine Grundangst.


----------



## gorgeous188 (22. Juli 2015)

Bleibt da etwa ein Restrisiko?


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2015)

Wenn CWT drauf steht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. Juli 2015)

Und Corsair.


----------



## gorgeous188 (22. Juli 2015)

Was steckt eigentlich im Seasonic G-Series 450W drin?


----------



## FrozenPie (22. Juli 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Was steckt eigentlich im Seasonic G-Series 450W drin?



Ein SeaSonic-G? 
Ist, meines Wissens, genau das selbe wie das G-550


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. Juli 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Was steckt eigentlich im Seasonic G-Series 450W drin?


Gefertigt von SeaSonic und sicher saulaut


----------



## gorgeous188 (22. Juli 2015)

Ist nicht Meines 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/355843-tagebuch-mini-itx-gaming-finales-update.html


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Was steckt eigentlich im Seasonic G-Series 450W drin?



Nichts von CWT, wenn du das meinst. 

Aber leise ist das Teil nicht.


----------



## gorgeous188 (22. Juli 2015)

Aber wenn die Lautstärke egal ist, kann man es nehmen?


----------



## poiu (22. Juli 2015)

Chillers Review ist endlich online  

500-W-Netzteile fÃ¼r 50 Euro im Test - ComputerBase

LC vor Enermax, wenn das einige fanboys lesen da bricht echt für einige die Welt zusammen


----------



## RobiKenobi (22. Juli 2015)

So .... endlich geschafft ! 

Letztes Netzteil läuft und dann endlich fertig!

Cooler Master hat sich als erster Hersteller getraut alle aktuellen Netzteile anhand von zufälligen Retail Handelsmustern  von mir auf die neue  EU617/2013 Richtlinie überprüfen zu lassen ....  

Also alle 14 Modell von B, GM, über VSM bis hin zur neuen V Serie.

Daran sollten sich andere mal ein Beispiel nehmen, die meisten machen sich nämlich schon irgendwie in die Hose, wenn sie nur "Retail Sample" hören  

Ergebnisse werden in Kürze alle auch veröffentlicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stern1710 (22. Juli 2015)

Cooler Master finde ich aber persönlich immer sympatischer


----------



## poiu (22. Juli 2015)

die machen auch bei Kritik nicht gleich mimimi oder so

die Reaktion auf das damalige G500 review Fiasko war auch menschlich, das teil sollte gar nicht mehr hier erscheinen und die waren eher schockiert das ich ein sample hatte und es hat auch niemand verlangt das wir das wieder entfernen, diese lächerliche Forderung musste ich mir schon von manch anderen aber anhören und das meist wegen peanuts


----------



## RobiKenobi (22. Juli 2015)

Ja ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, das Vertrauen das Cooler Master in seine eigenen Produkt hat ist wirklich groß.
Ich werde ja von manchen anderen Herstellern schon nicht mehr kontaktiert seit ich eine Chroma besitze  

Aber egal, wer mich kennt weiß, dass ich ein "Bekloppter" bin und das hier eiskalt durchziehe, bis der ganze Netzteilschund in der EU vom Markt ist  

Die durchschnittlichen Effizienzen nach EU-Norm bei den Cooler Master waren übrigens:

B > 85 %
GM 450 >86 %
GM 550 / 650 / 750 > 87 %
VSM > 91 %
V > 92 %


----------



## poiu (22. Juli 2015)

hahahahaha wundert mich Null, seit hier so eine kleine Teststation steht trauen sich einige auch nicht mehr so  

ja den Eindruck von CM habe ich auch und es ist erstaunlich wie offen die mit Fehlern sind, das kennt man sonst ganz anders


----------



## Stern1710 (22. Juli 2015)

Jope das habe ich bereits bei Nicht-Netzteil-Produkten erfahren dürfen, da wird höflichst nachgefragt, wie man den da noch was besser machen könnte.

Ein anderer, nicht näher betitelter österreichischer Hersteller hat schon mal wegen so einer winzigen Kleinigkeit zu meckern begonnen, weil das ja nicht schlecht is blablabla


----------



## poiu (22. Juli 2015)

@Stern1710

es gibt auch Kühlerdhersteller die keinerlei Kritik abhaben können, da wird jeglicher Verbesserungsvorschlag abgeschmettert und zur Grundsatzdiskussion, deshalb sind wohl so viele Kühler aus Strömungmechanischer Sicht Primitiv X-D



RobiKenobi schrieb:


> Die durchschnittlichen Effizienzen nach EU-Norm bei den Cooler Master waren übrigens:
> 
> B > 85 %
> GM 450 >86 %
> ...



wie sind eigentlich die Unterschiede innerhalb jeder Serie, da gibt es bestimmt plattformabhängig leistungsklassen die besser udn welche die schlechter abschneiden!?


----------



## Journeyman (22. Juli 2015)

RobiKenobi schrieb:


> Ja ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, das Vertrauen das Cooler Master in seine eigenen Produkt hat ist wirklich groß.
> Ich werde ja von manchen anderen Herstellern schon nicht mehr kontaktiert seit ich eine Chroma besitze


Hehe, schickes Spielzeug haste da  Weiter so, CM 



RobiKenobi schrieb:


> Aber egal, wer mich kennt weiß, dass ich ein "Bekloppter" bin und das hier eiskalt durchziehe, bis der ganze Netzteilschund in der EU vom Markt ist


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (22. Juli 2015)

Vorbildliches Verhalten von CM  
Aber dass Hersteller sich nicht mehr trauen ihre Produkte testen zu lassen, weil sie exakt ausgelastet und vermessen werden können ist doch sehr befremdlich


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (22. Juli 2015)

RobiKenobi schrieb:


> So .... endlich geschafft !
> 
> Letztes Netzteil läuft und dann endlich fertig!
> 
> ...



Darf man denn auch erfahren wo der Bericht veröffentlicht wird ???


----------



## poiu (22. Juli 2015)

vermutlich hier 

The Cooler Master B500 V2 powersupply is part of the ecoPSU efficiency programm

das verlinkte ist aber schon älter ich glaub das war noch Hersteller sample




*vbulletin treibt mich hier zum wahnsinn!*

 PS habt ihr mal ins Review vom Chiller bei CB geschaut?


----------



## RobiKenobi (22. Juli 2015)

Journeyman schrieb:


> Hehe, schickes Spielzeug haste da  Weiter so, CM



Ja Danke    Mit meinen begrenzten finanziellen Mitteln ist das alles ziemlich langwierig. Ich bin an der Sache ja nun schon 1 Jahr dran  und kaufe immer wieder mal was dazu ^^

Aber geht jetzt dann hoffentlich bald richtig los, Interesse wird immer größer 

Freue mich übrigens über jedes Feedback.
Hab schon einiges eingesammelt. Die Netzteile werden übrigens nicht wie im Beispiel oben mehr nur an den Lastpunkten 10 20 50 100 sondern jetzt in 5 Prozent Schritten vermessen. 



> PS habt ihr mal ins Review vom Chiller bei CB geschaut?



joa ganz interessant. 
LC vor Enermax.... hätte vor 2-3 Jahren auch niemand für möglich gehalten


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2015)

RobiKenobi schrieb:


> So .... endlich geschafft !
> 
> Letztes Netzteil läuft und dann endlich fertig!
> 
> ...



Hat da ein LKW Fahrer morgens an der Tür geklingelt?


----------



## Stern1710 (23. Juli 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> @Stern1710
> 
> es gibt auch Kühlerdhersteller die keinerlei Kritik abhaben können, da wird jeglicher Verbesserungsvorschlag abgeschmettert und zur Grundsatzdiskussion, deshalb sind wohl so viele Kühler aus Strömungmechanischer Sicht Primitiv X-D



Jope jeder lernt mal dazu  Irgendwann muss man ja anfangen 



poiu schrieb:


> Chillers Review ist endlich online
> 
> 500-W-Netzteile fÃ¼r 50 Euro im Test - ComputerBase
> 
> LC vor Enermax, wenn das einige fanboys lesen da bricht echt für einige die Welt zusammen



Sehr schöne Review im übrigen Chiller


----------



## RobiKenobi (23. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hat da ein LKW Fahrer morgens an der Tür geklingelt?



haha 

Nein die sind alle nach und nach gekommen. 

Das ist aber auch nur ein kleiner Teil der Netzteile die gerade bei mir rumliegen. ich bekomme langsam schon platz Probleme.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Juli 2015)

RobiKenobi schrieb:


> Aber egal, wer mich kennt weiß, dass ich ein "Bekloppter" bin und das hier eiskalt durchziehe, bis der ganze Netzteilschund in der EU vom Markt ist


Wann nimmst du dir denn Intertech und MS-Tech, SPeedlink, Trust, Hama und co vor?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (23. Juli 2015)

Wenn sichergestellt ist, dass die Chroma keinen Schaden von explodierenden Netzteilen erleidet, bzw wenn der Testbereich mit Panzerglas abgesichert ist


----------



## Stern1710 (23. Juli 2015)

Ich halte die gute alte Bleimauer noch immer für das effektivste Mittel, um sich gegen solche Netzteile zu schützen


----------



## poiu (23. Juli 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Wenn sichergestellt ist, dass die Chroma keinen Schaden von explodierenden Netzteilen erleidet, bzw wenn der Testbereich mit Panzerglas abgesichert ist





Stern1710 schrieb:


> Ich halte die gute alte Bleimauer noch immer für das effektivste Mittel, um sich gegen solche Netzteile zu schützen



ist alles halt so wild das einzige was echt übel ist das es gewaltig stinkt wenn die platzen und das die Unterlage oder der Tisch selsbt isoliert ist, ich weiß nicht da einige Netzteile nicht schön ans Gehäuse weiterleiten

Die Chroma an sich ist ziemlich gut abgesichert, selbst die sunmoon hat zig austauschbare sicherungen


----------



## Stern1710 (23. Juli 2015)

Okay und die Gasmaske muss natürlich auch in die Standardausrüstung des guten Netzteiltesters


----------



## Amon (23. Juli 2015)

Einfach diese Scheiben von den Mythbusters ausleihen.


----------



## FrozenPie (23. Juli 2015)

Was ist eigentlich vom neuen EVGA SuperNova G2 550W zu halten? Das G2 in den höheren Wattregionen war ja sonst immer sehr gut, von Single-Rail abgesehen


----------



## Stern1710 (23. Juli 2015)

Ich find die weiterführenden Links ja super, vor allem den Ersten. Macht richtig gut Stimmung


----------



## FrozenPie (23. Juli 2015)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Ich find die weiterführenden Links ja super, vor allem den Ersten. Macht richtig gut Stimmung



Die sind bei jeden einzelnen Netzteil dabei, wenn du mal nachguckst, z.B. sowohl beim be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W als auch Super Flower Leadex Platinum schwarz 550W


----------



## Stern1710 (23. Juli 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Die sind bei jeden einzelnen Netzteil dabei, wenn du mal nachguckst, z.B. sowohl beim be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W als auch Super Flower Leadex Platinum schwarz 550W


Ich weiß, die sind auch bei den besten Netzteilen dabei, aber ich mein so allgemein halt ist das schon recht ironisch  . Keine Tests, aber Hauptsache Warnung vor gefälschten Zertifikaten und Marketing-Tricks


----------



## RobiKenobi (23. Juli 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wann nimmst du dir denn Intertech und MS-Tech, SPeedlink, Trust, Hama und co vor?









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur ein Teil des "Stapel des Grauens" ^^ mal sehen wer am Ende überleben wird. Ich geh mal von 10% aus xD

Alles was billig < 35€ und breit verfügbar ist, steht auf der Liste ...


----------



## Stern1710 (23. Juli 2015)

Hört sich bestimmt noch immer besser an als Dubstep, wenn da was hochgeht


----------



## RobiKenobi (23. Juli 2015)

Ja es hat schon ein paar mal "geploppt" .... aber die meisten rösten und schmoren  und stinken eher langsam vor sich hin.

Mittlerweile bin ich jedenfalls schon mal so schlau die Last nicht direkt auf 100% zu setzen sondern erst mal so mit 30 % anzufangen  
Weil sonst macht es gerne einfach direkt POFF und Ende.

Naja ich bin ziemlich sicher, Ende des Jahres, wenn nicht schon eher, wird das vorbei sein  

Mit den Chinaböllern braucht sich eigentlich keiner mehr befassen, ich räume da jetzt mal ein bisschen auf und dann sind die weg...


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Juli 2015)

RobiKenobi schrieb:


> Mit den Chinaböllern braucht sich eigentlich keiner mehr befassen, ich räume da jetzt mal ein bisschen auf und dann sind die weg...



...nur leider scheinen die BWL Systemintegratoren drauf zu stehen...


----------



## FrozenPie (23. Juli 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...nur leider scheinen die BWL Systemintegratoren drauf zu stehen...



Dann will ich mal hoffen, dass ich nicht auch später als FiSi so werde


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (23. Juli 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal hoffen, dass ich nicht auch später als FiSi so werde



Du wirst gejagt und aufgespießt


----------



## tsd560ti (23. Juli 2015)

Hey, ich bräuchte mal jemanden mit viel Ahnung von Netzteilen in dem Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/398484-ersatz-fuer-abgerauchte-hd-6870-a.html

Frage: 2500k+ GTX970oc an ein vier Jahre altes Enermax Modu87+ 600W.

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## FrozenPie (23. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Du wirst gejagt und aufgespießt


Ich bereite mich schon mal auf ein paar Auseinandersetzungen mit meinem Ausbilder vor 




tsd560ti schrieb:


> Frage: 2500k+ GTX970oc an ein vier Jahre altes Enermax Modu87+ 600W.


Dürfte kein Problem sein, da das Enermax damals sehr gut war, also gute Bestückung und DC-DC-Technik, aber vor allem noch aus den eigenen Fabriken von Enermax


----------



## Stern1710 (23. Juli 2015)

Sollte eigentlich auch mit den durchaus schnell wechselnden Lastzuständen zurecht kommen, die technische Basis ist ja auch heute durchaus noch gut 
Wenn der PC dann plötzlich ausgeht, weißt du zumindest, an was es liegen könnte


----------



## FrozenPie (23. Juli 2015)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Wenn der PC dann plötzlich ausgeht, weißt du zumindest, an was es liegen könnte



Ja damals haben die Schutzschaltungen bei den Enermax Teilen noch funktioniert 
Das Modu sollte keine Probleme bereiten


----------



## Stern1710 (23. Juli 2015)

Damals, als es noch ohne CWT war...


----------



## poiu (23. Juli 2015)

das war schon die zeit wo Enermacxc abgebaut hat aber die 87+ sind nett im schlimmstenfall stirbt das NT mehr sollte da nicht passieren!


----------



## FrozenPie (23. Juli 2015)

Irgendwie ist meine Frage untergegangen 


FrozenPie schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich vom neuen EVGA SuperNova G2 550W zu halten? Das G2 in den höheren Wattregionen war ja sonst immer sehr gut, von Single-Rail abgesehen


----------



## Zyklon83 (23. Juli 2015)

Und wann kommt der bericht über das LC-Power LC9550 oder habe ich den schon verpasst?


----------



## Stern1710 (23. Juli 2015)

Anfang September in der PCGH wie es aussieht


----------



## Journeyman (23. Juli 2015)

RobiKenobi schrieb:


> Nur ein Teil des "Stapel des Grauens" ^^ mal sehen wer am Ende überleben wird. Ich geh mal von 10% aus xD


Sind die aus dem Handel, oder von den Anbietern bereit gestellt?



RobiKenobi schrieb:


> Alles was billig < 35€ und breit verfügbar ist, steht auf der Liste ...


Schade nur, dass SF rechtzeitig ausgemistet hat. Ich hätte zu gerne ein paar von solch fragwürdigem Zeug hier  an der Teststation gesehen.


----------



## RobiKenobi (23. Juli 2015)

Die Samples sind alle aus dem Handel, selbst bestellt.

Netzteile Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich gehe  die Liste mit vorzugsweise Modellen neueren Datums runter ^^


----------



## poiu (23. Juli 2015)

RobiKenobi schrieb:


> Cooler Master hat sich als erster Hersteller getraut alle aktuellen Netzteile anhand von zufälligen Retail Handelsmustern  von mir auf die neue  EU617/2013 Richtlinie überprüfen zu lassen ....



falls du die Billo NT meinst, du glaubst doch nicht das es da sample gibt X-D


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo. Schultert mein wenig gelaufenes HEC 250 LR PT noch einen Athlon XP 3000+ und eine Geforce Gs7600?


----------



## Philipus II (23. Juli 2015)

EVGA G2 hatte ich auch für PCGH an der Chroma. Wenn Gefahr bestünde würde ich warnen


----------



## FrozenPie (23. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> EVGA G2 hatte ich auch für PCGH an der Chroma. Wenn Gefahr bestünde würde ich warnen



Alles klar, dann warte ich auf den Test - Wie so viele von uns


----------



## Stern1710 (24. Juli 2015)

Neue Netzteile sind immer gut


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juli 2015)

Kurze Frage: 
Reicht ein L7 mit 500W (2 Jahre alt) mit einem FX-8320 für eine R9 390? Bin mir da nicht 100%ig sicher, für Maxwell reicht das definitiv nicht, aber die AMD-Karten sind ja etwas ruhiger was die Lastwechsel anbelangt.


----------



## Stern1710 (24. Juli 2015)

Alleine, weil die technische Plattform des L7 schon defintiv fortgeschrittenen Alters ist, würde ich einen Wechsel auf eine moderne DC-DC-Plattform erwägen. Das E10 mit 500W sollte da doch eine gute Idee sein, oder?


----------



## Pizzamannfrau (25. Juli 2015)

Der Bericht von Chiller zum LC9550 soll erst im September kommen??? Find ich arg fahrlässig, weil ja niemand irgendetwas weiß.


----------



## Stern1710 (25. Juli 2015)

Ich dachte immer, dass der Bericht von Phillipus in der PCGH kommt?


----------



## Pizzamannfrau (25. Juli 2015)

Wahrscheinlich, aber soweit ich das mitbekommen hab hat Chiller getestet, aber eben fürs CB. Deswegen wird Chiller hier auch nichts dazu abgeben. Irgendein netter User wird das dann aber Kopieren bzw verlinken..


----------



## Stern1710 (25. Juli 2015)

Hm chiller hat ein anderes getestet, der Link befindet sich einige Seiten weiter vorne


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. Juli 2015)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, dass der Bericht von Phillipus in der PCGH kommt?


Ist auch so.


----------



## Stern1710 (25. Juli 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ist auch so.


Dann bin ich mal beruhigt


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. Juli 2015)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal beruhigt


Wieso denn das? Können doch beide ihr Handwerk gut


----------



## Stern1710 (25. Juli 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wieso denn das? Können doch beide ihr Handwerk gut


Hehe natürlich, aber ich wollte eigentlich darauf hinaus, dass mein Gedächtnis in den Ferien doch noch nicht nachgelassen hat und ich die beiden Herren mit ihren jeweiligen Netzteiltest noch nicht verwechselt habe


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. Juli 2015)

Achso XD 
Tja bei mir wird mein Gedächtnis noch ein wenig gefordert. Aber ab Mittwoch nicht mehr


----------



## Stern1710 (25. Juli 2015)

Ich darf mich jetzt über zwei Tage Urlaub freuen, die mir im Zuge des Praktikums zustehen 
Aber wir schweifen ab, zurück zum Thema 

Ich sollte hier irgendwo noch tolle Schätze herumliegen haben  DPP 7 550W, irgendwas altes von Tagan (hat aber schon zwei Mal PCie  )


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Juli 2015)

Ich finde es schlimm, dass wir noch nichts Konkretes zum LC9550 wissen mit dem man Argumentieren kann es gibt nämlich ein paar Speziallisten die das einfach weiter empfehlen ohne was zu wissen weil hat man ja schon "immer" so gemacht und ist ja ein gutes NT


----------



## Stern1710 (25. Juli 2015)

Weil Payne es damals im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten getestet hat und auch sonst so die Berichte im Internet bis jetzt nicht das Schlechteste sagen


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Juli 2015)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Weil Payne es damals im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten getestet hat und auch sonst so die Berichte im Internet bis jetzt nicht das Schlechteste sagen



Eben und jetzt wissen wir es eigentlich besser und keiner weis was wir besser wissen... 
Ist das Ding hoch gegangen ? Toll! Ich hatte auch schon ein Problematisches P11 <- ich weis immer noch nicht was(oder ob) dran falsch war... muss mich nochmal bei BeQuiet melden. 
Hat man 2 von denen getestet um im falle eines Sterbens einen defekt aus zu schließen ? War es eben ein strukturelles Problem oder ein Einzelfall ?  Geht das Teil aus den Specs unter Vollast ? Sind Aliens gekommen und haben den Tester entführt ? 

Payne hat zwar Ahnung aber hatte damals afaik nicht die Mittel das Teil wirklich auf Herz und Nieren zu testen. Viele Tests im Internet sind mit verlaub stümperhaft, da kann man oft auch ne münze werfen. etc...


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2015)

Einfach warten, bis das Heft erscheint.
Allerdings werfe ich mich weg, wenn das nur ein Netzteil betraf und das nicht gegengetestet wurde.


----------



## EastCoast (25. Juli 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Was steckt eigentlich im Seasonic G-Series 450W drin?





Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Gefertigt von SeaSonic und sicher saulaut





gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Lautstärke egal ist, kann man es nehmen?



Klar kann man das nehmen, da stecken sehr gute Technik und Komponenten drin. Mit einem nicht allzu leistungshungrigen Rechner wird das auch nicht laut. 
Ich nutze das zur G-Serie, bis auf das fehlende CM, nahezu baugeiche S12G 550W mit einem i5-3470 und einer MSI GTX 780 und höre das Netzteil im Spielebetriebso gut wie nie. Nur jetzt bei hohen Innenraumtemperaturen dreht es ganz leicht auf, aber auch das höre ich nur wenn ich wirklich unter den Tisch krabbele.  

Ansonsten ist das Teil bei meiner Konfiguration flüsterleise. Da G-550/S12G 550 genauso früh aufdrehen sollen wie die kleineren 450W-Modelle (Stefan oder Threshold hat das mal gepostet, weiß aber nicht mehr genau wer von beiden), dürfte es demnach da keine Unterschiede geben. Bei Stromfressern wie R9 290, 290X, 390, 390X, Fury, Fury X, GTX 980 Ti und Titan X hingegen würde ich aber doch was anderes nehmen, wenn es leise sein soll. 

Aber bei Otto Normalrechner zieht das Argument der hohen Lautstärke nach meinen Beobachtungen nicht.


 Edit: Die Preise der Seasonics sind aber in letzter Zeit verdammt stark angestiegen. Mittlerweile kostet das S12G 550W 89€, ich hatte es vor knapp über einem Jahr für 72 oder 73€ gekauft.  Dann doch momentan lieber zum Antec TPC oder Edge greifen.


----------



## Stern1710 (25. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Payne hat zwar Ahnung aber hatte damals afaik nicht die Mittel das Teil wirklich auf Herz und Nieren zu testen. Viele Tests im Internet sind mit verlaub stümperhaft, da kann man oft auch ne münze werfen. etc...


Eben, aber für das hat er im Prinzip eine sehr gute Arbeit hingelegt. 
Ich sehe mich persönlich durchaus in der Lage, einen guten Test von einem schlechten zu unterscheiden und auch gute Tests geben hier prinzipiell ein Ok


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2015)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Eben, aber für das hat er im Prinzip eine sehr gute Arbeit hingelegt.
> Ich sehe mich persönlich durchaus in der Lage, einen guten Test von einem schlechten zu unterscheiden und auch gute Tests geben hier prinzipiell ein Ok



Ein test beinhaltet aber nun mal die Funktionsfähigkeit des Netzteils.
Komponentenanalyse ist interessant, nützt aber nichts, wenn man die verbauten Schutzschaltungen, Restwelligkeit und Effizienz nicht überprüfen kann.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Juli 2015)

Ich habe nicht einen Test vom LC9550 gefunden welches mir mehr als z.B stromfressender Hardware unter Prime95 + Furmark etc. getestet wurde. Wenn es was mit ner Sunmoon o.ä  gibt bitte wissen lassen.
an ner Chroma war es afaik bis auf den test von Philippus II noch nie.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2015)

Darum geht es ja.
Schutzschaltungen kannst du ja nicht testen, wen du das Netzteil einfach irgendwo einbaust.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Darum geht es ja.
> Schutzschaltungen kannst du ja nicht testen, wen du das Netzteil einfach irgendwo einbaust.



Das war an den guten Stern gerichtet und sollte lediglich deine Aussage ergänzen und gleichzeitig erklären, warum ich der Meinung bin, dass die meisten NT Tests unzureichend sind.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Darum geht es ja.
> Schutzschaltungen kannst du ja nicht testen, wen du das Netzteil einfach irgendwo einbaust.


Ach, ein EMG, eine R9 295x2 und man schafft zumindest die Überlast Schaltung. Wenn man die Effizienz ungefähr weiss, weiß man auch grob wann.


----------



## Stern1710 (25. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Das war an den guten Stern gerichtet und sollte lediglich deine Aussage ergänzen und gleichzeitig erklären, warum ich der Meinung bin, dass die meisten NT Tests unzureichend sind.


Natürlich, natürlich, ich gebe dir hier (leider) auch recht, dass sehe ich allgemein als ein Problem an. Vor allem Tests der Schutzschaltungen sind aus einem mir nicht ersichtlichen Grund eine Seltenheit


----------



## poiu (25. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht einen Test vom LC9550 gefunden welches mir mehr als z.B stromfressender Hardware unter Prime95 + Furmark etc. getestet wurde. Wenn es was mit ner Sunmoon o.ä  gibt bitte wissen lassen.
> an ner Chroma war es afaik bis auf den test von Philippus II noch nie.




der Phillip hatte aber damals das 9450 an der Chroma das ist ja baugleich, somit muss das schon eher eine kleinigkeit sein ich vermute das es wie das SFX-L platzt 

LC-Power Gold Series LC9450 400W im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2015)

Wir reden ja vom 500 Watt modell und solange es nur ein einziges modell war, kannst du nicht auf andere schließen.
Da musst du dann gleich mehrere testen, ob sie sich genauso verhalten.


----------



## captain_drink (25. Juli 2015)

Die meisten Reviews bzw. Erfahrungsberichte zum 9550 sind ja auch schon drei Jahre alt. 
Bei Andyson kann es schon sein, dass die Exemplare, die aktuell erhältlich sind, die damaligen Ergebnisse nicht bestätigen können.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Juli 2015)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Die meisten Reviews bzw. Erfahrungsberichte zum 9550 sind ja auch schon drei Jahre alt.
> Bei Andyson kann es schon sein, dass die Exemplare, die aktuell erhältlich sind, die damaligen Ergebnisse nicht bestätigen können.



Auch ein guter Punkt. Es kann sich bei ausnahmslos jedem Hersteller in dieser Zeit was still und leise ändern.


----------



## FrozenPie (25. Juli 2015)

Hehe, Andyson kann ja wenn sie wollen: Andyson Titanium N 700 W Review | techPowerUp 
LC-Power könnte von denen auch High-End-NT mit der Plattform fertigen lassen, allerdings dürfte niemand ein LC-Power-NT für 120€+ kaufen wollen, aufgrund ihres Rufes


----------



## Stern1710 (25. Juli 2015)

Das wat zum Beispiel bei der Cougar A Serie so, zuerst noch ganz gute Kritiken, die zweite Revision war nicht mehr toll und die dritte.. naja es gibt besseres

Hehe ist das Andyson Titanium nicht eines dieser Dinger, die man nirgendswo kaufen kann?


----------



## FrozenPie (25. Juli 2015)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Hehe ist das Andyson Titanium nicht eines dieser Dinger, die man nirgendswo kaufen kann?



Ganz genau. Exzellente Spannungs-, Ripple- und Effizienzwerte allerdings nirgendwo erhältlich, nichtmal in Fernost 
Da dürfte es eher Wahrscheinlich sein, das Titanium irgendwann mal als Plattform in einem Netzteil eines Auftraggebers wie Corsair o.ä. wiederzufinden


----------



## Stern1710 (25. Juli 2015)

Ich will ein Lc-Power mit der Plattform


----------



## poiu (25. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wir reden ja vom 500 Watt modell und solange es nur ein einziges modell war, kannst du nicht auf andere schließen.
> Da musst du dann gleich mehrere testen, ob sie sich genauso verhalten.



500, 400 ttal wumpe X-D sonst korrekt kann sein das es damals nicht aufgetretten ist oder das dass sample einen knacks hatte

abwarten


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Juli 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Ganz genau. Exzellente Spannungs-, Ripple- und Effizienzwerte allerdings nirgendwo erhältlich, nichtmal in Fernost
> Da dürfte es eher Wahrscheinlich sein, das Titanium irgendwann mal als Plattform in einem Netzteil eines Auftraggebers wie Corsair o.ä. wiederzufinden



Und dann hoffentlich auch in der Version die hier getestet wurde. Ich sag es dir da kommen JunFool (ähh oder so ..oder war es JunFuel ? Ach egal) Caps rein wenn niemand hinsieht.


----------



## Stern1710 (25. Juli 2015)

JunFu, das Wort ist JunFu


----------



## FrozenPie (25. Juli 2015)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> JunFu, das Wort ist JunFu



Ich hätte jetzt gedacht, dass das von Mamba als Wortwitz gemeint war


----------



## Stern1710 (25. Juli 2015)

Ich hab mich auch indirekt auf ein Simpson-Zitat bezogen :X


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. Juli 2015)

Ist doch alles das gleiche


----------



## NuVirus (25. Juli 2015)

kurze Frage ich denke ein E10 400W reicht für nen i5 4460 und GTX 670 Gigabyte Windforce 3X oder soll ein langlebiger Budget Gaming PC werden und da will ich kein LC-Power Gold 500W oä. kaufen mit günstigem Lüfter usw. und das E10 500W ist doch deutlich teurer

OC bei der Grafikkarte wird höchstens ohne Spannungserhöhung betrieben in meinem PC siehe Signatur habe ich so 300-350W realen Verbrauch gehabt am Strommessgerät.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. Juli 2015)

Klar. Nimm es, wenn es dir zusagt. Mein ähnliches System braucht 200 Watt beim Zocken.


----------



## FrozenPie (25. Juli 2015)

Wird halt nur mit dem aufrüsten schwer, da das E10 400W nur eine Rail für die Grafikkarte hat und somit auf max. 216W für die GPU beschränkt ist. Das E10 500W hat zwei Rails für die GPU, also knapp 432W für diese


----------



## NuVirus (25. Juli 2015)

Jo ist mir klar betreib ja am E10 500W inzwischen ne 980Ti^^

Soll nen PC für nen Bekannten werden der wird wohl nie ne richtig dicke Grafikkarte reinpacken und die meisten Karten bleiben ja so bis 200W von daher sehe ich auch beim Aufrüsten kein Problem und hab lieber ein langlebiges Netzteil drin.


----------



## Philipus II (25. Juli 2015)

Corsair wird sicher kein Modell des High-End-Segments bei Andyson in Auftrag geben. Auch wenn ein paar Jungs die heute bei Corsair für die Netzteile zuständig sind von "früher" noch gute Kontakte zur Andyson haben glaube ich nicht dass wir auf absehbare Zeit ein Andyson-made Corsair sehen. Ok, vielleicht liegt in den Erfahrungen von damals sogar eher der Grund dafür, dass Corsair das Titanium nicht bringen wird


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (25. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Corsair wird sicher kein Modell des High-End-Segments bei Andyson in Auftrag geben



Richtig ... Dafür haben sie ja CWT


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Corsair wird sicher kein Modell des High-End-Segments bei Andyson in Auftrag geben. Auch wenn ein paar Jungs die heute bei Corsair für die Netzteile zuständig sind von "früher" noch gute Kontakte zur Andyson haben glaube ich nicht dass wir auf absehbare Zeit ein Andyson-made Corsair sehen. Ok, vielleicht liegt in den Erfahrungen von damals sogar eher der Grund dafür, dass Corsair das Titanium nicht bringen wird



Corsair und high End Segment?


----------



## gorgeous188 (25. Juli 2015)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Die meisten Reviews bzw. Erfahrungsberichte zum 9550 sind ja auch schon drei Jahre alt.
> Bei Andyson kann es schon sein, dass die Exemplare, die aktuell erhältlich sind, die damaligen Ergebnisse nicht bestätigen können.



Mir ist schon aufgefallen, dass mein neues LC9550 andere PCIe Stecker hat. Da ist das +2 nicht mehr durch den Schrumpfschlauch geführt.


----------



## Philipus II (25. Juli 2015)

Die Corsair HXi sind m.E. durchaus High End. Das Corsair AX1500i ist uzdem das beste Hochwatt-Netzteil, das ich je hatte. Auch mein HX 520 war zu seeligen Zeiten verdammt gut


----------



## FrozenPie (25. Juli 2015)

Das AX1500i stammt aber von Flextronics und nicht von CWT 
Zudem: Hat das AXi nicht eine digitale Regelung weshalb eine R9 295X das Teil mal hat abrauchen lassen?


----------



## Philipus II (25. Juli 2015)

Mein AX1500i lief problemlos mit zwei AMD 295X2. Das HX1000i steckt eine 295X2 problemlos weg, die zweite geht, wenn man auf Furmark und Co verzichtet.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ich finde es schlimm, dass wir noch nichts Konkretes zum LC9550 wissen mit dem man Argumentieren kann es gibt nämlich ein paar Speziallisten die das einfach weiter empfehlen ohne was zu wissen weil hat man ja schon "immer" so gemacht und ist ja ein gutes NT


Hm, ist die Frage, wie dramatisch das ganze ist...


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein test beinhaltet aber nun mal die Funktionsfähigkeit des Netzteils.
> Komponentenanalyse ist interessant, nützt aber nichts, wenn man die verbauten Schutzschaltungen, Restwelligkeit und Effizienz nicht überprüfen kann.


Richtig und genau drarum hab ich gar nicht versucht, die ganzen Dinge da zu testen...

Wenn ich mal Zeit und Lust hab, bestell ich mir mal 'nen paar Drahtwiderstände, Gehäuse und bastel mal 'nen bisserl was...
Aber Zeit und/oder Lust zu haben, ist das Problem


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (25. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
bevor ich jetzt einen neuen Fred erstelle Frag ich hier besser mal nach.
Ich habe 70€ für ein neue Netzteil. Keinen Cent mehr.
Betrieben wird das Sys aus meiner Sig.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen!


----------



## FrozenPie (25. Juli 2015)

Da gäbe es zum einen das Antec TruePower Classic TP-450C welches aber sehr Laut werden dürfte und dann noch das Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W


----------



## Stern1710 (25. Juli 2015)

Beide Geräte sind meiner Meinung nach sehr in Ordnung 
Persönlich würde ich eher auf das Multi-Rail-Modell setzten, aber in der Wattklasse ist Single auch noch vertretbar.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (25. Juli 2015)

Wäre das HX mit 550 Watt nicht besser ?


----------



## FrozenPie (25. Juli 2015)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Wäre das HX mit 550 Watt nicht besser ?



Kannst du ebenfalls nehmen, ist aber das selbe Netzteil, meines Wissens, nur etwas höher abgesichert


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (25. Juli 2015)

Dann lieber das 
Ich mein, mir hat ein Thermalschrott Munich erst ein Mainboard zerballert.


----------



## Stern1710 (25. Juli 2015)

Wurden die German Series nicht neu aufgelegt vor kurzen?


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (25. Juli 2015)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Wurden die German Series nicht neu aufgelegt vor kurzen?



Kann sein. Meins ist allerdings etwa 1,3 Jahre alt.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (26. Juli 2015)

Sagmal R_Apid_Pr0, darf ich auf dich verweisen wenn mir nochmal einer damit kommt die Thermaltake German Serie wäre garnicht so schlecht ? Die raffen es nicht egal wie man es belegt... Die glauben halt immer nicht das da wirklich was kaputt geht.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (26. Juli 2015)

Spar dir die Mühe Blizzard. Wenn der beste Kumpel von dem Thermaltake Besitzer, auch so ein Modell hat, und es funktioniert, wird er noch mindestens 3x ein Thermal verbauen bevor er auf die Beratungen hier hört...


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (26. Juli 2015)

Edit: So, jetzt. Nachdem 5x lesen. 
Ja, natürlich darfst du auf mich verweisen. Hoffentlich kapieren es die Leute dann...
Ich habs auch nicht geglaubt wenn ich ehrlich bin. Jetzt hab ich den Beweis!


----------



## Stern1710 (26. Juli 2015)

Dazu war es auch noch Single-Rail


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juli 2015)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Dazu war es auch noch Single-Rail


Was bei 430 Watt natürlich auch dramatisch ist


----------



## Stern1710 (26. Juli 2015)

Wenn es abschalten würde, dann nein . Zumindest das 530W Modell tut das aber laut mehreren seriösen Tests erst bei 900 Watt


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juli 2015)

Aber laut dem Review von Au ja! Ist das TT Humbug doch gut. Und das TT Müllchen laut diesem tollen YouTuber auch richtig hochwertig


----------



## Stern1710 (26. Juli 2015)

Es muss richtiger Zufall sein, dass ich mir den Test auch gerade angeschaut habe


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juli 2015)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Es muss richtiger Zufall sein, dass ich mir den Test auch gerade angeschaut habe


Das von Au ja! Oder das VideoReview von dem Kiddie?


----------



## Stern1710 (26. Juli 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das von Au ja! Oder das VideoReview von dem Kiddie?


Das von Au Ja!
Gar nicht mal so schlecht, wie ich erwartet habe, aber keine Details zur Sekundärseite oder der Wirksamkeit der Schutzschaltungen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juli 2015)

Die nennen nicht mal den Fertiger. Da mache ich wahrscheinlich besser Reviews.


----------



## Stern1710 (26. Juli 2015)

Nicht zu vergessen, dass nirgendswo steht, wie viel Last die letzte Konfiguration verbraucht


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Juli 2015)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Wäre das HX mit 550 Watt nicht besser ?


Ich meine, das 450 und das 550 waren gleich. Wenn du 70€ investieren möchtest kannst du auch gleich zum Antec greifen.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (26. Juli 2015)

So, da ich Heute oder Morgen das NT bestelle <- Das Antec wird mir zu laut daher das HX -> würde ich gerne mein Munich 430Watt "hergeben". Damit ist gemeint das es jemand aus dem Forum mit Kenntnissen testen soll/darf. Falls jemand Interesse hat soll er mir bitte eine PM schreiben.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juli 2015)

Chiller, frag mal den


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (26. Juli 2015)

Habe ihn vor einer Zeit gefragt, doch zu diesen Zeitpunkt hatte er leider viel zu tun. 
Aber okay, ich frage ihn nochmal


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juli 2015)

Ich würde ja gern aber ivh hab keine Möglichkeit und nicht mal Geld für das Porto.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (26. Juli 2015)

Versand würde ich ja zahlen, das ist kein Problem 2-3€ hab ich da.
Ich würde es halt gerne von jemanden Testen lassen der wirklich Ahnung hat davon (ohne dich damit jetzt angreifen zu wollen)


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juli 2015)

Ich hab auch gar nicht die Möglichkeit. Ich kann es nur an 2 Systemen testen und mit 2 NTS vergleichen, davon 1 uraltes Office Nt


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2015)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Habe ihn vor einer Zeit gefragt, doch zu diesen Zeitpunkt hatte er leider viel zu tun.
> Aber okay, ich frage ihn nochmal



chiller testet keine User Netzteile mehr.
Und es bringt nichts, einem anderen das Netzteil zu geben, der nicht über das erforderliche Equipment verfügt, das Netzteil auch testen zu können.
Einfach nur aufschrauben und rein schauen bringt nichts. Man muss schon in der Lage sein, schutzschaltugen, Spannungstabilität und Restwelligkeit testen zu können.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juli 2015)

Bevor ers aber wegwerfen sollte, nehm ich es. Wer weiss wie lange das HEC noch hebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


UPS falsches Bild


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2015)

Du kannst es ja so lange liegen lassen, bis du deine eigene Chroma hast.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juli 2015)

Irgendwann kannst du die in jedem Baumarkt für 50 Euro kaufen


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (26. Juli 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Irgendwann kannst du die in jedem Baumarkt für 50 Euro kaufen



Dann gibt es schon lange keinen Euro mehr


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (26. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Dann gibt es schon lange keinen Euro mehr



Richtig ... Dann sind´s nämlich 200 KronKorken


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juli 2015)

Immer wenn ich Payday The Heist spielen will, lädt das Level und 5 Sekunden nachdem es in der Mission ist, "hupt" der PC (BIOS Speaker) und rebootet schlagartig. Beim Restart "hupt" der PC dann noch mal. 
Die Leistungsaufnahme ist nicht höher, als wenn ich Minetest spiele. Kann das wegen dem Netzteil sein, dass das Board wegen den Spannungen kotzt, weil die Karte auf Last geht?


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Juli 2015)

Oh, für die einen Badcaps Forum Account haben, hier mal was interessantes:
Badcaps Forums - View Single Post - the gutless, bloated, and fried power supply hall of shame

Weil ja immer von einigen behauptet wird, dass da nix passieren kann....


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (27. Juli 2015)

Aus gegebenem Anlass würde ich gerne mal eine Frage an unsere Netzteil richten.

Kann hier irgendjemand etwas über die OCP Trigger Points vom BeQuiet E10 500 Watt sagen ???
Ich finde leider keinen Test wo auf die Schutzschaltungen näher eingegangen wird (was mich leider auch nicht wirklich wundert).

Wenn ich mir die OC-Trigger Points vom E10 800 so anschaue, wird mir einfach nur schlecht

Ist das beim E10 500 auch so schlimm ??? Dann könnte man die Netzteile ja glatt als Single Rail verkaufen


----------



## FrozenPie (27. Juli 2015)

Eigentlich ist FSP dafür bekannt, dass ihre Schutzschaltungen präzise greifen. Also würde ich beim 500W vermuten dass die bei ~21A greifen bei 18A Sollwert (Erklärt auch, wieso das E10 400W bei einer R9 290(X) unter Vollast abschaltet). Die Seite, von der du den Test verlinkt hast, hat auch ähnlich hohe Werte beim P10 festgestellt, also entweder können die das Testgerät nicht bedienen bzw. die Werte nicht richtig interpretieren oder FSP ist Schlampig geworden was die Schutzschaltungen angeht


----------



## _chiller_ (27. Juli 2015)

Wobei das P10 tatsächlich erst extrem spät abschaltet, das 550er stemmt auch bis zu 1000 Watt.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Aus gegebenem Anlass würde ich gerne mal eine Frage an unsere Netzteil richten.
> 
> Kann hier irgendjemand etwas über die OCP Trigger Points vom BeQuiet E10 500 Watt sagen ???
> Ich finde leider keinen Test wo auf die Schutzschaltungen näher eingegangen wird (was mich leider auch nicht wirklich wundert).
> ...



Das 500er und das 600er schaltet so ziemlich bei der gleichen Belastung ab.
Erst das 700er ist wieder stärker. Das 800er kenne ich leider nicht.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (27. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das 500er und das 600er schaltet so ziemlich bei der gleichen Belastung ab.
> Erst das 700er ist wieder stärker. Das 800er kenne ich leider nicht.



Das ist schön 
Aber die Werte wären dann doch mal von Vorteil für mich


----------



## FrozenPie (27. Juli 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Wobei das P10 tatsächlich erst extrem spät abschaltet, das 550er stemmt auch bis zu 1000 Watt.



Bei welchen Belastungen auf den einzelnen Rails? Dass die OPP extrem spät greift, ist ja bekannt, aber was ist mit der OCP der einzelnen Rails?


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Das ist schön
> Aber die Werte wären dann doch mal von Vorteil für mich



Man müsste das natürlich mal an der Chroma testen. Nicht dass das E10 da auch explodiert.


----------



## _chiller_ (27. Juli 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Bei welchen Belastungen auf den einzelnen Rails? Dass die OPP extrem spät greift, ist ja bekannt, aber was ist mit der OCP der einzelnen Rails?


Die Rails lassen sich jeweils um ziemlich genau 100% überlasten.


----------



## FrozenPie (27. Juli 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Die Rails lassen sich jeweils um ziemlich genau 100% überlasten.



Dann muss FSP aber ziemlich bei der Kalibrierung der Sicherungen geschlampt haben


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Die Rails lassen sich jeweils um ziemlich genau 100% überlasten.



Womit hast du getestet?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (27. Juli 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Die Rails lassen sich jeweils um ziemlich genau 100% überlasten.



O.K


----------



## _chiller_ (27. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Womit hast du getestet?


Damals noch als Redakteur bei TRV an der Chroma von Enermax. Der Ablauf der Tests ist aber identisch zu denen, die ich aktuell durchführe.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Damals noch als Redakteur bei TRV an der Chroma von Enermax. Der Ablauf der Tests ist aber identisch zu denen, die ich aktuell durchführe.



Ja ja, Chroma. 
Immer wieder nett, wenn die VIPs dem Fußvolk mit dem SunMoon unterm Arm zuwinken.


----------



## _chiller_ (27. Juli 2015)

Die Jungs von Enermax sind eigentlich ganz aufgeschlossen wenn man bei ihnen testen möchte, man muss halt nur nach Hamburg fahren ^^


----------



## Philipus II (27. Juli 2015)

Die Sunmoon ist bezüglich manueller Schutzschaltungstests nicht notwendigerweise schlechter. Aber ja, Enermax in Hamburg freut sich über interessierte Fachbesucher


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Juli 2015)

Ich weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...399350-dark-power-pro-10-750w-explodiert.html


----------



## Stern1710 (28. Juli 2015)

Mich würden am ehersten die Experten interessieren, die davon abraten


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (28. Juli 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...399350-dark-power-pro-10-750w-explodiert.html



Kann immer passieren, würde aber zuerst von einem Anschlussfehler und dann einem externen Hardwaredefekt ausgehen... 
Ansonsten auch ein Dark power kann mal kaputt sein, ist aber kein Grund, dass angebliche "Experten" von einem der besten NTs am Markt abraten


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...399350-dark-power-pro-10-750w-explodiert.html



Der "Experte" hat doch alles gesagt.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (28. Juli 2015)

Ich habe gerade nochmal den ersten post gelesen und gehe davon aus, dass es sich um einen Troll handelt... Der BeQuiet Support unfreundlich ?  
Das war es, das macht für mich den Post unglaubwürdig.


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade nochmal den ersten post gelesen und gehe davon aus, dass es sich um einen Troll handelt... Der BeQuiet Support unfreundlich ?
> Das war es, das macht für mich den Post unglaubwürdig.



Mir eben auch, deshalb war ich mir nicht sicher ob es trollen war oder nicht, hab mich aber im Zweifel für den Angeklagten entschieden und es erst mal Ernst genommen


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. Juli 2015)

Naja, manchmal bin auch ich angepisst und verfalle in einen "Ton", der für mich noch freundlich ist nur halt n´ bisschen mürrischer, für jmd anderen aber sofort negativ aufgefasst werden kann. Es hängt also von 2 Personen und der Schreibe im E-Mailverkehr/ Sprache beim Telefonat ab.

@ DPP10 750W kaputt
Die "Experten" sind bestimmt Inter-Tech Mitarbeiter oder noch schlimmer Aktionäre


----------



## Gripschi (28. Juli 2015)

Den Experten ist sicher von Merkel Ihr Vertrauen ausgesprochen.

Passiert halt, kann man nix änderen, muss man sachlich mit dem Support klären.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Juli 2015)

Wenn mein NT Hardware mit in den Tod reisst, wird dann diese Hardware auch irgendwie ersetzt oder wird sich dann rausgeredet mit: Das Netzteil ist zu schwach


----------



## poiu (29. Juli 2015)

da bin ich mal ofline schon gehts hier ab!
ich
 würde gerne Bilder davon sehen



> pics or it didn't happen


----------



## ebastler (29. Juli 2015)

GPU lebt, CPU und MoBo tot... Klingt für mich eher nach kaputten VRMs oder kaputter CPU, und deshalb hats geknallt, als nach kaputtem NT.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Juli 2015)

Soll er halt man einen Lüfter anschliessen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (29. Juli 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wenn mein NT Hardware mit in den Tod reisst, wird dann diese Hardware auch irgendwie ersetzt oder wird sich dann rausgeredet mit: Das Netzteil ist zu schwach



Nein, Folgeschäden sind immer auf deinem Deckel eines der Risiken des Eigenbaus.


----------



## gorgeous188 (29. Juli 2015)

550 Watt Super Flower Leadex Modular 80+ Gold für 96eur? Bitte 1x abschießen


----------



## poiu (29. Juli 2015)

preis ist klasse aber ob die auch gut sind

2er Set Energieverbrauchs-Messgerät Energy Monitor 2000, Energiekostenmessgerät | eBay


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Nein, Folgeschäden sind immer auf deinem Deckel eines der Risiken des Eigenbaus.


Das ist ja super -.-


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Juli 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hardware-Insights/212455168767624

Zu den Bildern noch keiner was gesagt hat


----------



## poiu (29. Juli 2015)

was soll man dazu sagen, ist nichts neues


----------



## denzi24 (29. Juli 2015)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von meinem Netzteil. EVGA - Products - EVGA SuperNOVA 750 B2 Power Supply - 110-B2-0750-VR  Ich bin zwar kein Netzteil Experte, aber meiner Meinung ist das ein sehr gutes Netzteil. Single Rail, leise und ich hatte noch nie Probleme damit. Ausserdem ist es sehr günstig. Klar es hat nur Bronze, aber das reicht mir. Aber warum werden so selten EVGA Netzteil empfohlen.


----------



## Stern1710 (29. Juli 2015)

Einen der Gründe lieferst du sogar schon selber: Es ist Single-Rail, was in dieser Wattklasse meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr zu vertreten ist.


----------



## denzi24 (29. Juli 2015)

Ich dachte eher das Single Rail positiv ist.
Das BeQuiet Power Zone 750W, hat auch nur eine 12V Schiene und ist schließlich ein High End Netzteil. 
Leises Netzteil 750W Gaming PSU POWER ZONE | 750W CM von be quiet!


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. Juli 2015)

Das PowerZone ist Müll und wurde für den amerikanischen Markt entwickelt die stehen auf Single Rail.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. Juli 2015)

Wenn du eine BeQuiet! Referenz willst, nimmst du eher die Straight Power- (E10) oder Dark Power Pro10/11-Serie, und nicht diesen Schrott der für´s Amiland hergestellt wurde


----------



## Stern1710 (30. Juli 2015)

Die übliche Single-Rail-Diskussion ersparen wir uns einfach mal


----------



## keinnick (30. Juli 2015)

denzi24 schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher das Single Rail positiv ist.
> Das BeQuiet Power Zone 750W, hat auch nur eine 12V Schiene und ist schließlich ein High End Netzteil.
> Leises Netzteil 750W Gaming PSU POWER ZONE | 750W CM von be quiet!



Warum ist das ein "High End Netzteil"? Das ist eher ein schwarzes Schaf in der BQ-Produktpalette.


----------



## Stern1710 (30. Juli 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Warum ist das ein "High End Netzteil"? Das ist eher ein schwarzes Schaf in der BQ-Produktpalette.


Der einzige positive Punkt an dem Ding ist, dass alle Kabel abnehmbar sind, was aber wiederum nur für Modder interessant ist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Juli 2015)

Das Powerzone hat die gleiche Plattform wie das E10. Ist halt Single Rail, verdammt laut und nur Bronze. Und ist fürchterlich designt. 
Merk dir eins, mein Junge. Nur weil beQuiet draufsteht(oder irgendein anderer deutscher Hersteller) heißt das nicht, dass das Teil automatisch gut ist. Be Quiet hat zwar keine extrem miese Netzteile im Programm (ausser halt das E5 gehabt) aber auch nicht so tolle. Beispiele: L8 ab 430 Watt. Alte, nicht so tolle Plattform von HEC. Oder eben das für den amerikanischen Markt designte Power Zone.


----------



## Philipus II (30. Juli 2015)

Meine Erfahrungen mit dem PowerZone waren eigentlich ganz positiv. Ich fand es eher etwas teuer, ja. Aber auch das Lautstärkelevel ist noch absolut in Ordnung für be quiet!.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Aber auch das Lautstärkelevel ist noch absolut in Ordnung für be quiet!.



Finde ich nicht.
Dazu in der Preisklasse nur Bronze.
Das Netzteil braucht niemand.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Juli 2015)

Ausser vielleicht Amerikaner. Die finden Single Rail ja toll. Und nachher verklagen sie Be Quiet.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2015)

Dass das Power Zone für den Single Rail Markt konzipiert wurde, steht für mich außer Frage.
Dazu nur Bronze.
Insgesamt ist es aber zu teuer. Da kannst du auch andere Bronze Singel Rail Netzteile kaufen. gibt ja genug.


----------



## Stern1710 (30. Juli 2015)

Meine persönlichen Gründe gegen das Power Zone


Single Rail bei über 500 Watt Leistung
So richtig quiet ist es auch nicht
Bronze bei dieser Preis- und Leistungsklasse... Naja


----------



## Philipus II (30. Juli 2015)

Im 230V Netz liegt das PowerZone eher auf Silber Niveau. Siehe meinen Test des 1.000 Watt bei ComputerBase. Das Problem ist, dass EVGA, Super Flower und Co da schon Gold bieten.


----------



## captain_drink (30. Juli 2015)

Hatte hier eigentlich schon jemand das Super Flower Leadex Gold 550W in der Hand/im Test? Von den Daten und mir bekannten Testwerten scheint mir das eine gute Alternative zum gleich teuren E10 zu sein.

Übrigens, über das bin ich vorhin gestolpert: Wechsel von Bequiet L8-CM auf DarkPower P11? - ComputerBase Forum

Bei identischer Karte wird ein auf dem L8 instabiles OC auf dem P11 stabil. So viel zum Thema "Netzteil bringt keine FPS".


----------



## labernet (30. Juli 2015)

n'abend, hätte ne kleine frage: wenn ich mein netzteil austausche (beide modular), kann ich die kabel vom alten NT übernehmen fürs Neue? (passt wohl ins Modul rein)


----------



## FrozenPie (30. Juli 2015)

labernet schrieb:


> n'abend, hätte ne kleine frage: wenn ich mein netzteil austausche (beide modular), kann ich die kabel vom alten NT übernehmen fürs Neue? (passt wohl ins Modul rein)



Von welchen beiden NTs reden wir überhaupt? 
Generell wird nicht empfohlen die Kabel eines anderen NTs zu verwenden, sondern immer die die beim neuen mitgeliefert werden


----------



## labernet (30. Juli 2015)

Mein nur, ist halt immer n gewisser Aufwand die alten Kabel zu entfernen und die Neuen zu verlegen. Vorallem wird das Problem bei mir sein, dass das CPU kabel mich wohl dazu zwingt das Board oder den CPU Kühler zu entfernen :/


----------



## FrozenPie (30. Juli 2015)

Von was für Netzteilen reden wir denn überhaupt?


----------



## Stern1710 (30. Juli 2015)

In der Regel aber: Nein, vergiss es


----------



## labernet (30. Juli 2015)

meh, wieder ausbauen, wie ich das verabscheue :S


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Juli 2015)

Keinen Falls! Das kann zu Problemen führen, die mit deinem Rechner einen Burnout machen


----------



## Stern1710 (31. Juli 2015)

Die Hardware sollte dich erkenntlich zeigen, wenn die Kabel mit getauscht werden


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2015)

labernet schrieb:


> n'abend, hätte ne kleine frage: wenn ich mein netzteil austausche (beide modular), kann ich die kabel vom alten NT übernehmen fürs Neue? (passt wohl ins Modul rein)



Immer die Kabel verwenden, die du mit dem Netzteil bekommen hast. 
Immerhin hast du dafür ja auch bezahlt.


----------



## poiu (31. Juli 2015)

Ich kann einen kleinen Erfolg verbuchen und zwar hab ich etwas geschafft was bisher vielen meiner Kollegen nicht gelungen ist  meine Informationen und der Artikel + Video zum SL500 Netzteil waren wohl  überzeugend und haben dazu geführt das ein Shop nach längerer Prüfung nun dieses Produkt doch aus dem Sortiment nimmt.

okay brauch ich nicht für mein Ego und es ist ein tropfen auf dem heißen Stein, aber trotzdem nice


----------



## poiu (31. Juli 2015)

mal was spannendes, neues und owhl sehr teueres




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stern1710 (31. Juli 2015)

Hat das den Silencio-Lüfter?  Wenn ja, hoffe ich mal, dass es auch leise wird


----------



## poiu (31. Juli 2015)

Die silencio sind deutlich besser als das was cm bisher verbaut hat, hab ein case lüfter


----------



## FrozenPie (31. Juli 2015)

Ist das auf dem Bild ein neues NT der V-Serie oder ist das eine neue Reihe? Ich kann nichts zu diesem NT finden


----------



## Stern1710 (31. Juli 2015)

Auf jeden Fall hat es 1200W Leistung, einen Silencio-Lüfter und es ist vollmodular 
Wird das die Ablöse für das Silent Pro Gold  V1200?


----------



## _chiller_ (31. Juli 2015)

Cooler Master hat auf der computex das oben abgebildete Netzteil vorgestellt. Hat 80Plus Titanium, 1200 oder 1500 Watt und wird "MasterPower Maker" genannt.


----------



## FrozenPie (31. Juli 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Cooler Master hat auf der computex das oben abgebildete Netzteil vorgestellt. Hat 80Plus Titanium, 1200 oder 1500 Watt und wird "MasterPower Maker" genannt.



Interessante Bezeichnung (irgendwie klingt das so Pubertär) 
Gibt's schon Infos von welchem Fertiger das kommt oder auf welcher Plattform es basiert?


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2015)

Ich würde auf die neue Seasonic Plattform tippen.
Die sollte ja im Sommer/Herbst kommen.


----------



## EastCoast (31. Juli 2015)

Cooler Master MasterPower Maker...den Namen muss man sich echt auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. 

 Aber mal gespannt, was unter der Haube steckt und wie sich die Software von CM so schlägt.


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2015)

Na ja. Semi Passiv und Softwae Link sprechen für CWT. 
Kann aber auch sein, dass Seasonic jetzt auch auf den Software Link aufspringt.


----------



## Niza (31. Juli 2015)

Ich habe was schönes gefunden  :
Corsair Professional Series Titanium AX1500i 1500W ATX 2.4 für 418€ +

Corsair Professional Series Titanium AX1500i 1500W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Aber wofür braucht man den ein 1500Watt Netzteil ?

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## FrozenPie (31. Juli 2015)

Niza schrieb:


> Aber wofür braucht man den ein 1500Watt Netzteil ?



Wofür braucht man ein 2000W-Netzteil? 
Super Flower Leadex Platinum schwarz 2000W

Mal ne Frage: Was willst du uns damit sagen, dass du das AX1550i gefunden hast?


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2015)

Das brauchst du, falls du neben dem Kühlschrank noch eine Gefriertruhe brauchst.


----------



## Niza (31. Juli 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Wofür braucht man ein 2000W-Netzteil?
> Super Flower Leadex Platinum schwarz 2000W
> 
> Mal ne Frage: Was willst du uns damit sagen, dass du das AX1550i gefunden hast?



krass 2000watt 

Beim Surfen im Internet durch zufall entdeckt und dann stellten sich mir ein paar Fragen:

Wofür mann soviel Power braucht ?

Und gibt es überhaupt ne sinnvolle Verwendung für 1500watt bzw 2000Watt Netzteile ?

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Philipus II (31. Juli 2015)

Mit Quad-CLI/CF ist das AX1500i ideal. Solche Systeme bringt man selbst unter Luftkühlung auf 1.400 Watt Leistungsaufnahme unter Volllast. Das AX1500i ist extrem sparsam und sehr leise. Kann gut verstehen, dass jemand, der 3000 Euro für seinen Rechner ausgibt auch 430 Euro für das Netzteil über hat. Das Super Flower 2 KW richtet sich an die OC-Community.


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2015)

Mit einem 2000 Watt Netzteil kannst du knapp deinen Wasserkocher betreiben. 

Aber in der Regel sind solche Netzteil nur für Leute interessant, die unter LN2 mehrere Grafikkarten betreiben. 
Der normaler User braucht sowas nicht.



Philipus II schrieb:


> Mit Quad-CLI/CF ist das AX1500i ideal.



Erst mal vier Fury X grafikkarten unterkriegen.


----------



## FrozenPie (31. Juli 2015)

Niza schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt ne sinnvolle Verwendung für 1500watt bzw 2000Watt Netzteile ?


Für Quad-CF/SLI-Systeme welche @OC-Benchmarkrekorde aufstellen sollen oder für LN²-OC-Sessions wo locker mal 1600W gezogen werden


----------



## Niza (31. Juli 2015)

Ah ok danke

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## EastCoast (31. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja. Semi Passiv und Softwae Link sprechen für CWT.
> Kann aber auch sein, dass Seasonic jetzt auch auf den Software Link aufspringt.



CWT und Flextronics bieten es schon länger, HEC bringt es jetzt auch...joa, könnte gut sein, dass Seasonic jetzt auch was bringt. Lass' mer uns mal überraschen.


----------



## Stern1710 (31. Juli 2015)

Hm meiner Meinung nach KANN auch CWT gute Arbeit abliefern, wenn man denen gut genug auf die Finger schaut. Allerdings würde ich ja gerne Seasonic da drinnen sehen . 
Oder das Andyson Titanium


----------



## Hibble (31. Juli 2015)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Hatte hier eigentlich schon jemand das Super Flower Leadex Gold 550W in der Hand/im Test? Von den Daten und mir bekannten Testwerten scheint mir das eine gute Alternative zum gleich teuren E10 zu sein.



Schau mal auf pc-max.de  
Ob die nur den falschen Lüfter rein haben oder ob das so normal ist, muss sich erst noch rausstellen. Aber der taugt eigentlich auch.


----------



## FrozenPie (31. Juli 2015)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Hatte hier eigentlich schon jemand das Super Flower Leadex Gold 550W in der Hand/im Test? Von den Daten und mir bekannten Testwerten scheint mir das eine gute Alternative zum gleich teuren E10 zu sein.


Das E10 hat halt den Vorteil der Multi-Rail-Absicherung, während das Leadex Gold/Platinum halt Single-Rail ist. Habe allerdings noch keine Infos gefunden ob beim SF eine OCP verbaut ist, mit welchen Caps das Teil bestückt ist und wie die Messwerte überhaupt bei dem Teil aussehen inkl. der Lautstärke


----------



## Philipus II (31. Juli 2015)

Ich verlinke den Test bei PC-max einfach mal: Vergleich: Vier 80Plus-Gold-Netzteile mit 550 und 650 Watt

Das sollte die Fragen beantworten.


----------



## FrozenPie (31. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich verlinke den Test bei PC-max einfach mal: Vergleich: Vier 80Plus-Gold-Netzteile mit 550 und 650 Watt


Interessant.. Gibt es einen Grund dafür (Außer Kosteneinsparung), dass beim Leadex fast nur Elektrolyt-Caps Sekundärseitig verwendet werden und nicht wie bei vielen anderen Netzteilen Feststoff-/Polymer-Caps? 

Edit: Die Ripple-Werte des Leadex Gold sind ja mal hervorragend (bei 110% Last: 12V = 14mV, 5V = 10mV, 3.3V = 8mV) 
Aber auch interessant, dass kein einziges der getesteten Netzteile die minimal Hold-Up-Time von 16 ms schafft


----------



## Philipus II (31. Juli 2015)

Das Leadex schafft normalerweise die Hold-Up-time. Ich kenne die von Nico im Text auch angedeuteten Messergebnisse vom TweakPC-Review, das demnächst erscheint. Das technisch sehr ähnliche EVGA G2 hatte ich selbst an der Chroma. Ich werde die Tage nochmal nachschaun, aber ich erinnere mich nicht an Probleme. Ich würde daher eher davon ausgehen dass die Hold up time passt.

Welche Kondensatoren sich optimal für die Sekundärseite eignen kommt nicht nur aufs Budget, sondern vor allem auch auf die Charakteristik der Wechselspannungsanteile und dynamischen Lasten sowie der Schaltung an. Mit anderen Caps könnte die Spannungsglättung schlechter sein.


----------



## FrozenPie (31. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Welche Kondensatoren sich optimal für die Sekundärseite eignen kommt nicht nur aufs Budget, sondern vor allem auch auf die Charakteristik der Wechselspannungsanteile und dynamischen Lasten sowie der Schaltung an. Mit anderen Caps könnte die Spannungsglättung schlechter sein.



Ich mach mir halt Gedanken, weil der Bereich alles andere als gut belüftet aussieht. Die Polymer-Caps wären halt Widerstandsfähiger was hohe Temperaturen angeht 
Aber ja, die Ripple-Werte sprechen für sich beim Leadex, da würde mich aber trotzdem mal ein Test nach 3-5 Jahren Betrieb interessieren


----------



## Philipus II (31. Juli 2015)

Du leidest ein bisschen an Kondensator-Paranoia. Ich mach' mir da ehrlich gesagt null Sorgen. Die Belüftung ist bei dieser Plattform wohlk sogar eher gut, schau dir mal die älteren Designs mit internen Kabeln an, bei denen die Sekundärkondensatoren komplett verdeckt werden. Selbst da sind die Ausfallraten gering.


----------



## FrozenPie (31. Juli 2015)

Ja hast Recht, aber nachdem man schon häufig vergewohltätigte Caps in Netzteilen von anderen Rechnern gesehen hat bei denen die Festplatten häufig kaputt gegangen sind, entwickelt man schon eine gewisse Paranoia 
Das Leadex Gold scheint aber wirklich ein sehr gutes Teil zu sein. Entweder hab ich's in dem Test überlesen oder es wurden keine Tests zu den Schutzschaltungen bzw. deren Auslösepunkten gemacht


----------



## Philipus II (31. Juli 2015)

Ist drin.

Ich betreue ja auch einige Rechner und habe mit dem damaligen Artikel "Das leisten alte Netzteile"  Grundlagenarbeit geleistet. Defekte Kondensatoren sind eher selten. Abgesehen von missglückten Schaltungsentwürfen, Folge defekter Lüftersteuerungen/Lüfter und absolut miesen Exemplaren sind Ausfälle sogar extrem selten.


----------



## FrozenPie (31. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ist drin.



Entweder ich bin Blind oder da sind nirgendwo Ampere-Angaben zu den Punkten wann die Schutzschaltungen greifen


----------



## Hibble (31. Juli 2015)

Auf der Ausstattungs-Seite bei den technischen Daten.


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Welche Kondensatoren sich optimal für die Sekundärseite eignen kommt nicht nur aufs Budget, sondern vor allem auch auf die Charakteristik der Wechselspannungsanteile und dynamischen Lasten sowie der Schaltung an. Mit anderen Caps könnte die Spannungsglättung schlechter sein.



Ist für mich aber nur eine Frage des Preises.
Super Flower will es preiswert halten um in dem Bereich konkurrieren zu können.


----------



## FrozenPie (31. Juli 2015)

Hibble schrieb:


> Auf der Ausstattungs-Seite bei den technischen Daten.



Ah gefunden 


> Für die 5-Volt-Schiene stellen wir eine Abschaltung bei einer Stromstärke von 40 Ampere fest, für die 3,3-Volt-Schiene liegt der Auslösewert bereits bei 36 Ampere. Eine Überlastabschaltung erfolgt mit einer Ausgangsleistung von 800 Watt oder bei einer Auslastung der +12-Volt-Schiene mit 66,6 Ampere.


Hmm. Mir fehlt da irgendwie eine Angabe zu den Spannungen auf den Rails beim abschalten. Aber ich find's echt Schade, dass auf eine OCP verzichtet wurde, denn wenn das Teil erst bei 800W auf 12V abschaltet ist es meist schon zu spät


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2015)

Hört sich wie der OC Key von BeQuiet an.


----------



## FrozenPie (31. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hört sich wie der OC Key von BeQuiet an.



Also 40A respektive 36A Abschaltung statt 20A auf den Minor-Rails und 66,6A statt 45A auf der 12V-Leitung. Ist es wirklich so Schwer/Teuer eine sauber greifende OCP einzubauen?


----------



## Philipus II (31. Juli 2015)

Threshold , das ist nicht nur eine Frage des Preises. Schau' dir bitte mal die Datenblätter typischer Elkos und der üblicherweise verwendeten Polymerkondensatoren an. Letztere haben andere technische Daten.

Bezüglich Schutzschaltungen: Funktioniert doch. Alle Spannungen und Restwelligkeit beim Abschalten noch im erlaubten Bereich. Sonst hätte Nico das sicher dazu geschrieben.


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2015)

OCP brauchst du ja nicht unbedingt, du darfst dann nur nicht die anderen Schutzschaltungen vermasseln. 



Philipus II schrieb:


> Threshold , das ist nicht nur eine Frage des Preises. Schau' dir bitte mal die Datenblätter typischer Elkos und der üblicherweise verwendeten Polymerkondensatoren an. Letztere haben andere technische Daten.
> 
> Bezüglich Schutzschaltungen: Funktioniert doch. Alle Spannungen und Restwelligkeit beim Abschalten noch im erlaubten Bereich. Sonst hätte Nico das sicher dazu geschrieben.



die Datenblätter habe ich in der Tat noch nicht studiert.
Mich stößt es nur sauer aus, wenn Elkos verwendet werden und dann mit einem Semi Passiv Betrieb geworben wird.


----------



## FrozenPie (31. Juli 2015)

Was nützen mir stabile Spannungen und saubere Ripples wenn der Rechner trotzdem in Flammen aufgeht da die Sicherung zu spät eingreift?


----------



## poiu (31. Juli 2015)

EastCoast schrieb:


> Cooler Master MasterPower Maker...den Namen muss man sich echt auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.
> 
> Aber mal gespannt, was unter der Haube steckt und wie sich die Software von CM so schlägt.



fertiger weiß ich noch nicht, die Netzteil sind noch nicht final, das sample lief und auch die Software, die wohl mehr kann als die aktuellen aber es ist noch frühe Entwicklung

 Interessant sind aber auch die Kabel, viele aktuelle Stecker sind echt ätzend so beim ab und anstüpslen deshalb hat CM neue und die auch patentiert 
diese  erinnern mich an alte C64 Joystick stecker, aber sitzen gut und lassn sich wegen größeren stecker deutlich besser anstecken.

 Die MasterMaker ist aktuell CM neue Produkt idee für die nächsten Jahre ich schreibe morgen ausführlicher was dazu, also zu denn Produkten und der Ideem ich finde die an sich ganz gut, mal sehen wie es ankommt


----------



## FrozenPie (31. Juli 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> Die MasterMaker ist aktuell CM neue Produkt idee für die nächsten Jahre ich schreibe morgen ausführlicher was dazu, also zu denn Produkten und der Idee ich finde die ganz gut.



Das heißt uns wird dieser schreckliche Name auch die nächsten Jahre begleiten? Ich kann diesen Namen irgendwie nicht ernst nehmen, der klingt in meinen Ohren viel zu Pubertär


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Juli 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Also 40A respektive 36A Abschaltung statt 20A auf den Minor-Rails und 66,6A statt 45A auf der 12V-Leitung. Ist es wirklich so Schwer/Teuer eine sauber greifende OCP einzubauen?



Das Problem ist, dass es dir bei eng anliegender OCP die Sicherung permanent auslöst, da die GPUs teilweise so grotten schlecht sind, was Leistungsaufnahme betrifft...


----------



## FrozenPie (31. Juli 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass es dir bei eng anliegender OCP die Sicherung permanent auslöst, da die GPUs teilweise so grotten schlecht sind, was Leistungsaufnahme betrifft...



Die OCP greift doch nicht bei den kurzen Peaks im Mikrosekunden-Bereich (Der Average-Verbrauch liegt ja immer niedrig genug für ein 550W-Netzteil). Sonst würde auch ein E10 500W bei einer GTX 980 Ti abschalten, tut's aber nicht


----------



## Philipus II (1. August 2015)

Irgendwie macht mir das heute keinen hier Spaß mehr. Ich kämpfe hier weitgehend alleine gegen Windmühlen. Ich möchte hier nicht permanent Grundlagen der Netzteil-Technik erklären, vor allem solche, die auf den letzten 1.500 Seiten bestimmt zehnmal dabei war. Wenn hier allerdings weiter konsequent sachlich falsche polemische Behauptungen aufgestellt werden vergeht mir aber die Lust dazu, jeden Beitrag mit technischem Hintergrundwissen zu widerlegen. Das Thema hier soll dem fachlichen Austausch dienen, ja, aber das ist heute nicht so wie ich mir das vorstelle. Hier wird heute munter auf Hersteller, Magazine und Netzteil-Redakteur eingedroschen, und das weder sachlich noch überhaupt inhaltlich zutreffend. Bei den Schutzschaltungen, FrozenPie, stelle ich mir gerade die Frage, ob du überhaupt verstanden hast, wie diese funktionieren. Tipp: PCGH 03/15 lesen, dann mitreden.


Threshold,  wenn man schon Thesen aufstellt, wie dass Elkos die minderwertige Alternative zu Polymer- oder Keramikkondensatoren wären, sollte man diese klar als These kennzeichnen, bevor andere Mitleser das für wahr halten. Ich habe einfach keine Lust, hier ausdauernd gegen Falschinformation anzukämpfen. Als nächstes behauptest du dass es Probleme mit dem Semi-passiv-Modus und Elkos gäbe. Das ist ebenfalls eine reine Behauptung ohne technische Begründung. Inhaltlich ist diese Behauptung genauso nutzlos: Das kann in Einzelfällen zutreffen, ist aber kein Kausalzusammenhang. Auch Netzteile ausschließlich mit Elkos können als semi-passiv-Netzteil eine Lebensdauer im zweistelligen Jahresbereich haben. Das ist ein reiner Schuss ins Blaue, ohne jeden Anlass. Es ist weder meine Aufgabe noch meine bevorzugte Freizeittätigkeit, jede dieser Bullshit-Behauptungen zu wiederlegen. Vor allem, da diese wilden Thesen nur hingeknallt werden, jede Erwiderung aber mindestens dreimal so lange wird. Ich werde sie zukünftig daher nur noch für die mitlesenden als sachlich falsch markieren, denke ich, um keine falschen Informationen unkommentiert stehen zu lassen.

#15052
#15056
Sind beide sachlich falsch.

Und Stefan Payne hat mal wieder Recht mit #15055.

Heute etwas angepisst,
euer Philip


----------



## FrozenPie (1. August 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Bei den Schutzschaltungen, FrozenPie, stelle ich mir gerade die Frage, ob du überhaupt verstanden hast, wie diese funktionieren. Tipp: PCGH 03/15 lesen, dann mitreden.



Sorry war nicht meine Absicht dir irgendwie auf die Füße zu treten 
Ich such dann mal besagte Ausgabe und schau mal was ich da finde


----------



## Philipus II (1. August 2015)

Das Thema hier ist nunmal etwas speziell, das ist für den fachlichen Austausch. Wilde Theorien passen hier daher nicht ungekennzeichnet rein. Ähnlich wie im JonnyGuru.com Forum schreiben hier überwiegend Profis und Interessierte, da ist ein gewisses Niveau der Beiträge erwartet. Einfach ins Blaue zu schießen vermiest uns ein bisschen den Spaß. Detailfragen immer gerne, aber ich habe keine Lust jeden Satz zu wiederlegen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (1. August 2015)

Das Problem an der Sache ist einfach nur ... die weniger Versierten Nutzer sind beim den OCP-Trigger Points eins bisschen ängstlich.
Hier wird auch oft publiziert,  dass Kabel bei ca. 50A schon anfangen können zu glühen ...

Jetzt stell ich einfach mal die Frage in den Raum ... Beim Einem Trigger point von 66,6A könnte ja "rein theoretisch ein Kabel feuer fangen" ... Wie lange liefert denn das Netzteil 65A auf einer Leitung, bevor es abschaltet ???

Ich will dir um gottes Willen nicht auf die Füße treten, also verstehe das bitte nicht falsch ... Die Angst ist hier sicherlich nur die, dass 66A über ein Kabel geschoben werden können, was zwecks der ganze SingleRail-Thematik immer ins schlechte Licht gerückt wird.

Ich sage es nochmal ... Fühle dich bitte nicht auf Schlips getreten ... Ich versuche nur die Angst dieser Leute zu erklären, die du mit deinem Technischen Know-How sicherlich beruhigen kannst


----------



## _chiller_ (1. August 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Die Angst ist hier sicherlich nur die, dass 66A über ein Kabel geschoben werden können, was zwecks der ganze SingleRail-Thematik immer ins schlechte Licht gerückt wird.


Wenn man jedes Kabel (sinnvoll) absichern würde, hätte jedes 500W-Netzteil etwa vier bis sechs 12V-Rails. Ein Molex-Stecker ist offiziell nur bis deutlich unter 10 Ampere belastbar, selbst mit einem E10 500W könnte es also brenzlig werden, wenn man es drauf anlegt.


----------



## captain_drink (1. August 2015)

Hibble schrieb:


> Schau mal auf pc-max.de
> Ob die nur den falschen Lüfter rein haben oder ob das so normal ist, muss sich erst noch rausstellen. Aber der taugt eigentlich auch.





Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich verlinke den Test bei PC-max einfach mal: Vergleich: Vier 80Plus-Gold-Netzteile mit 550 und 650 Watt
> 
> Das sollte die Fragen beantworten.



Merci. 

Da ich auf den Bildern nichts sehe und im Text nichts dazu erwähnt wird: Ist es richtig, dass die 550W-Version keinen Schalter zum Wechsel vom Semipassiv-  auf den Aktiv-Modus hat? Die größeren Varianten sollten den durchgängig haben, vgl. u.a. Super Flower Leadex Gold 650W Review | KitGuru - Part 3 (650W) und Super Flower Leadex Gold 750W Review (750W)

Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob der anscheinende Verzicht auf einen Aktivmodus beim 550W-Modell mit der Komponentenwahl zusammenhängt. Die größeren haben zudem alle ein FDB-Lager.


----------



## Philipus II (1. August 2015)

Der Schalter ist da. Mittig, bei den Anschlussbuchsen.


----------



## captain_drink (1. August 2015)

Jetzt sehe ich ihn auch, Danke.


----------



## poiu (1. August 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Irgendwie macht mir das heute keinen hier Spaß mehr. Ich kämpfe hier weitgehend alleine gegen Windmühlen.



willkommen in meinem PSU Don Quijote  Klub


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Threshold,  wenn man schon Thesen aufstellt, wie dass Elkos die minderwertige Alternative zu Polymer- oder Keramikkondensatoren wären, sollte man diese klar als These kennzeichnen, bevor andere Mitleser das für wahr halten. Ich habe einfach keine Lust, hier ausdauernd gegen Falschinformation anzukämpfen. Als nächstes behauptest du dass es Probleme mit dem Semi-passiv-Modus und Elkos gäbe. Das ist ebenfalls eine reine Behauptung ohne technische Begründung. Inhaltlich ist diese Behauptung genauso nutzlos: Das kann in Einzelfällen zutreffen, ist aber kein Kausalzusammenhang. Auch Netzteile ausschließlich mit Elkos können als semi-passiv-Netzteil eine Lebensdauer im zweistelligen Jahresbereich haben. Das ist ein reiner Schuss ins Blaue, ohne jeden Anlass. Es ist weder meine Aufgabe noch meine bevorzugte Freizeittätigkeit, jede dieser Bullshit-Behauptungen zu wiederlegen. Vor allem, da diese wilden Thesen nur hingeknallt werden, jede Erwiderung aber mindestens dreimal so lange wird. Ich werde sie zukünftig daher nur noch für die mitlesenden als sachlich falsch markieren, denke ich, um keine falschen Informationen unkommentiert stehen zu lassen.
> 
> #15052
> #15056
> ...



Das hat mit These nichts zu tun.
Das ist meine persönliche Meinung, die auf viele Jahre Erwartungswerte beruht.
Wenn du das durch technische Begründungen erklären kannst, dass meine Erfahrungswerte bei dieser Art von Elkos nicht mehr greifen, habe ich absolut keine Probleme damit.
Ich werde jedenfalls die Super Flower Netzteile sehr genau beobachten und mir auch Samples besorgen, um mich direkt damit auseinandersetzen zu können.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. August 2015)

Wieso nicht einfach mal den NT Thread ruhen lassen, Phillip? Mal davon wegkommen. Sind ja immerhin Ferien. Wenn alle deiner Meinung nach Unsinn erzählen, schaffst du allein wahrscheinlich nicht sie umzustimmen. Einfach mal entspannen und ignorieren.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2015)

Mal schauen, was passiert, wenn man das Super Flower bei 50° Umgebungstemperatur im Passiv Modus laufen lässt.


----------



## Philipus II (1. August 2015)

Der Lüfter startet früher. Die Lüftersteuerung ist temperaturgeregelt, das Netzteil dreht früher auf und wird auch im oberen Lastbereich lauter.

@Threshold
Datenblatt und Lebensdauerkalkulation mit Temperaturmessung im passiv-Betrieb direkt vor dem Lüfter-Anlaufen und unter Berücksichtigung des Ripplestroms. Ich habe von einigen Herstellern die intern verwendeten Messungen (Ripple an den internen Kondensatoren) und Berechnungen als Referenz erhalten. Ich darf diese aus sicher nachvollziehbaren Gründen nicht offenlegen, aber wenn die Kondensatoren ihrem Datenblatt entsprechen leben die im Dauerbetrieb rechnerisch über 10 Jahre bei High-End-Netzteilen. Bei japanischen Kondensatoren kann man davon ausgehen dass die Datenblätter stimmen und die Serienstreuung gering ist, Teapo und CapXon lügen inzwischen auch kaum noch dreist. Manche Marken schreiben aber immer noch Fantasiewerte ins Datenblatt.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2015)

Theoretische Werte und Datenblätter in allen Ehren -- und kein Problem, dass du da nichts veröffentlichen darfst.
Aber erst die Dauernutzung wird zeigen, ob die Dinger halten oder eben nicht.
Ich persönlich finde Super Flower so gut, wie ich sie werfen kann -- persönliche Erfahrung.
Ob sie sich gebessert haben, wird sich zeigen, aber bei mir sind sie ein rotes Tuch, genauso wie CWT.
Daher werde ich sowas immer kritisch sehen, auch wenn du da anderer Meinung bist.
Würde mich jedenfalls mal echt interessieren, wie sich das Netzteil bei höherer Temperatur verhält.
Ich finde es ja immer schade, dass solche Tests in der Regel "im Labor" gemacht werden. 
Ein Case im Hochsommer unterm Dach kann gerne mal 40° und mehr haben, dementsprechend ist auch das Netzteil wärmer. Das wird meiner menung nach zu wenig bei den Reviews beachtet.

Daher interessiert es mich natürlich, wie deine Meinung dazu ist.


----------



## Philipus II (1. August 2015)

Die Alterung von Kondensatoren lässt sich recht exakt vorab berechnen, wenn man ausführliche und sachlich zutreffende Datenblätter hat. Die anliegenden Rippleströme lassen sich am realen Netzteil messen, ebenso die Temperatur (Bei Infrarot-Messungen unbedingt unterschiedliche Abstrahlung der Materialien berücksichtigen oder klassische Temperatursensoren verbauen). Damit hat man die wichtigsten bestimmenden Faktoren für die Lebensdauer der Caps. Das funktioniert in der Praxis ganz gut, vorzeitige Ausfälle sind durch Bauteile bedingt, die eben nicht die Versprechungen aus dem Datenblatt einhalten. Manche Hersteller haben für Schlüsselkomponenten zusätzlich auch noch die Möglichkeit, eigene Testreihen durchzuführen und die Datenblätter empirisch zu prüfen.

TechPowerUp, JonnyGuru und einige andere englischsprachige Tester nutzen standardmäßig eine Hotbox für ihre Tests. Mal schaun, ob ich auch Lust auf Basteln habe


----------



## poiu (1. August 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Der Lüfter startet früher. Die Lüftersteuerung ist temperaturgeregelt, das Netzteil dreht früher auf und wird auch im oberen Lastbereich lauter.
> t.





Threshold schrieb:


> *Theoretische Werte und Datenblätter in allen Ehren -- und kein Problem, dass du da nichts veröffentlichen darfst.
> Aber erst die Dauernutzung wird zeigen, ob die Dinger halten oder eben nicht.*.



ich hab mal gekürzt, aber stimme beiden aussagen zu, die zeit wird zeigen wessen aussagen mehr zu getroffen haben  

Zu semipassiven Netzteilen kann ich etwas sagen was mir etwas nachdenken lässt und zwar aus strömungstechnsicher sicht

im passiven Modus wird Konvektion ausgenutzt um das NT zu kühlen, im aktiven Moduas wird dagegen gearbeitet das heißt in dem Moment zwischen aktiv und passiv erreicht man einen toten Punkt. Effektiver wäre es denn lüfter zu drehen oder wie früher bei 80mm zu kühlen



Philipus II schrieb:


> Die Alterung von Kondensatoren lässt sich recht exakt vorab berechnen, wenn man ausführliche und sachlich zutreffende Datenblätter hat.



In diesem Punkt muss ich dir leider etwas widersprechen, ich kenne das von Lagerberechnungen damit habe ich mich sehr lange beschäftigt und bei Elkos ist es ähnlich. Das ist alles leider keine super exakte Wissenschaft ,sondern mehr raten, das heißt nicht das diese Falsch ist aber sie basiert auch größtenteils auf erfahrungswerten kombiniert mit Physik und Mathe. Das heißt nicht das die vorhersagen falsch sind sondern das diese nicht alles berücksichtigen und unerwartetes passieren kann. 

Das ist generell das Problem wenn man etwas zusamenbau man kann nicht immer A+B+C=D erwarten, manchmal kommt beim kombinieren doch was ganz anderes heruas.


----------



## Philipus II (1. August 2015)

Dafür werden entsprechende Sicherheitsmargen eingerechnet. Wenn rechnerisch mindestens 10 Jahre Lebensdauer rauskommen sind 5 Jahre Garantie kein Problem. Eine praktische Überprüfung nach 3-5 Jahren halte ich daher für wenig sinnvoll. So ab 2023 wäre es aber durchaus spannend, sich 10 Stück, die fleissig genutzt wurden, zu schnappen


----------



## poiu (1. August 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Dafür werden entsprechende Sicherheitsmargen eingerechnet. Wenn rechnerisch mindestens 10 Jahre Lebensdauer rauskommen sind 5 Jahre Garantie kein Problem. Eine praktische Überprüfung nach 3-5 Jahren halte ich daher für wenig sinnvoll. So ab 2023 wäre es aber durchaus spannend, sich 10 Stück, die fleissig genutzt wurden, zu schnappen



korrekt  das ist normal macht jeder ing. aber interessant wird in 1-2 Jahren das was mit dme Seasonic X-Serie passiert die gibt es nun seit paar jahren mit dem SemiPassiv modus.

Prinzipiell hast du aber recht und ich hab das auch öfter schon gesagst, das für denn Endanwender egal ist  selsbt wenn die früher sterben gibts garantie und dadrüber sind die schon lange genung gelaufen


----------



## RobiKenobi (1. August 2015)

Es kann sich doch heute in Zeiten des Internet kein Markenhersteller mehr leisten, dass seine Netzteile zu einem großen Teil vor Ablauf der Garantiezeit hoch gehen.

Das würde so einen Supergau geben, wenn das rum geht, das der Brand total ruiniert ist.

Klar super billo Anbieter denen ist das egal, die ändern den Namen oder verkaufen sowieso jedes Netzteil unter einer neuen Bezeichnung, haben ja aber auch immer nur die minimale Garantiezeit.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (1. August 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Die Alterung von Kondensatoren lässt sich recht exakt vorab berechnen, wenn man ausführliche und sachlich zutreffende Datenblätter hat. Die anliegenden Rippleströme lassen sich am realen Netzteil messen, ebenso die Temperatur (Bei Infrarot-Messungen unbedingt unterschiedliche Abstrahlung der Materialien berücksichtigen oder klassische Temperatursensoren verbauen). Damit hat man die wichtigsten bestimmenden Faktoren für die Lebensdauer der Caps. Das funktioniert in der Praxis ganz gut, vorzeitige Ausfälle sind durch Bauteile bedingt, die eben nicht die Versprechungen aus dem Datenblatt einhalten. Manche Hersteller haben für Schlüsselkomponenten zusätzlich auch noch die Möglichkeit, eigene Testreihen durchzuführen und die Datenblätter empirisch zu prüfen.
> 
> TechPowerUp, JonnyGuru und einige andere englischsprachige Tester nutzen standardmäßig eine Hotbox für ihre Tests. Mal schaun, ob ich auch Lust auf Basteln habe



Eine Hotbox wäre sicher nicht verkehrt für weitere Tests, aber mit halbwegs genauer Temperaturregelung stelle ich mir das garnichtmal so einfach vor. 
Aber man sieht dann schon deutlich warum, z.B. Corsair die CX Serie nur für volle Leistung bei 30°C rated, in einer Hotbox zeigen sich da schnell die Grenzen.
Und natürlich sieht man da gut wie sich die Semi Passiv Netzteile verhalten.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Die Alterung von Kondensatoren lässt sich recht exakt vorab berechnen, wenn man ausführliche und sachlich zutreffende Datenblätter hat. Die anliegenden Rippleströme lassen sich am realen Netzteil messen, ebenso die Temperatur (Bei Infrarot-Messungen unbedingt unterschiedliche Abstrahlung der Materialien berücksichtigen oder klassische Temperatursensoren verbauen). Damit hat man die wichtigsten bestimmenden Faktoren für die Lebensdauer der Caps. Das funktioniert in der Praxis ganz gut, vorzeitige Ausfälle sind durch Bauteile bedingt, die eben nicht die Versprechungen aus dem Datenblatt einhalten. Manche Hersteller haben für Schlüsselkomponenten zusätzlich auch noch die Möglichkeit, eigene Testreihen durchzuführen und die Datenblätter empirisch zu prüfen.



Ich hab halt nicht mehr die neuesten Datenblätter zur Verfügung. 



Philipus II schrieb:


> TechPowerUp, JonnyGuru und einige andere englischsprachige Tester nutzen standardmäßig eine Hotbox für ihre Tests. Mal schaun, ob ich auch Lust auf Basteln habe



Wäre echt klasse, wenn du dich da mal heranarbeitest. 

Kannst du dir eigentlich eine Wärmebildkamera ausleihen?
Würde mich mal sehr interessieren, wo die Hot Spots bei Netzteilen sind, besonders bei rein passiven und Semi passiven.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. August 2015)

Laut Pcgh meist die Trafod


----------



## Stern1710 (1. August 2015)

Sehr interessant, ich persönlich dachte eher an schlechte Caps


----------



## Philipus II (1. August 2015)

Ich hab in meiner Zeit bei ComputerBase gelegentlich mal die Wärmebildkamera bei Listan genutzt. Beim Corsair RM und beim Seasonic Fanless konnte ich so die Temperaturen abschätzen. Das ist aber eher eine Schätzung, da ich dabei nicht die unterschiedliche Oberflächenbeschaffenheit berücksichtigt habe.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. August 2015)

Schuldigung, dass ich hier so dazwischen platze, aber hat zufällig schon mal jemand das Silverstone SX500 ausprobiert? Ich uberlege momentan, dass L8 in meinem ITX-System gegen ein SFX-L auszutauschen. Dass Silverstone soll unter 300W Belastung ja komplett passiv laufen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wie es in vertikaler Ausrichtung dann mit den Temps aussieht... wenn der Lüfter denn läuft, dann soll er ja auch nicht gerade der leiseste sein.


----------



## poiu (2. August 2015)

Moin,

ja ich hab das hier das NT ist okay, leider ist mein Review noch nicht fertig, nur zum Chieftex SFX-L 

hier vom Kollegen Robert oder vom Hendrick 

an sich kannst du es kaufen nur auf überlast sollte es nciht laufen warum steht in Review vom Robert


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. August 2015)

Hey, danke für die Info 

Was heißt denn "okay"?
Mir ist neben dem Format eigentlich nur die Lautstärke wichtig. Und mein System verbraucht gerade mal 300W, daher könnte das SX500 ja eigentlich komplett passiv laufen. Weiß aber wie gesagt nicht, wie es in der Praxis in einem ITX-Gehäuse dann aussieht... sprich, ob der Lüfter dann nicht schon früher anspringt und laut vor sich hin schleift (wie bereits von CB angemerkt).


----------



## poiu (2. August 2015)

es sit schwer vorherzusagen wie sich der lüfter benimmt, keines der drei SFX-L ist schlecht, haben kleinere Macken und somit ok


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (2. August 2015)

Habe eins von denen bei einem Bekannten verbaut und was Lautstärke angeht würde ich dem NT ein "In Ordnung" geben. Ist nicht Lautlos aber auch bei Weitem kein Brüllwürfel


----------



## _chiller_ (2. August 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Was heißt denn "okay"?
> Mir ist neben dem Format eigentlich nur die Lautstärke wichtig. Und mein System verbraucht gerade mal 300W, daher könnte das SX500 ja eigentlich komplett passiv laufen. Weiß aber wie gesagt nicht, wie es in der Praxis in einem ITX-Gehäuse dann aussieht... sprich, ob der Lüfter dann nicht schon früher anspringt und laut vor sich hin schleift (wie bereits von CB angemerkt).


Auch beim SilverStone wird unter 300W mal zwischendurch der Lüfter anspringen, ganz lautlos wirst du es mit SFX-L also nicht bekommen


----------



## FrozenPie (2. August 2015)

Wenn du ein passives Willst, welches auch bei seitlicher Lage eine gute Konvektion hat, wirst du nicht drum rum kommen viel auszugeben, wie z.B. das Sea Sonic Platinum Series Fanless 400W wobei ich eher zu einem lautlosen aktiven, wie dem E10 400W greifen würde


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. August 2015)

Wenn, dann würde ich mir ein neues NT überhaupt nur wegen der geringeren Größe zulegen.
Aktuell hab ich ja schon ein L8 430W, das soweit auch sehr leise läuft, aber für ein extrem kleines ITX-Gehäuse nunmal nicht gerade unproblematisch ist. 
Mit ner GTX 960 und nem i5 4570 brauche ich auch nicht all zu viel Leistung in der Reserve. Das NT soll einfach nur kompakt und leise sein...

Ich hatte halt mit dem Silverstone geliebäugelt, da es weitestgehend passiv läuft.
Die 300W waren eigentlich auch schon zu hoch geschätzt. Hab eben mal mein Energiekostenmessgerät angeschlossen und Valley zusammen mit ein paar YouTube Videos laufen lassen.
Kam gerade mal auf 180W.  Selbst wenn ich dann noch ein wenig Messtoleranz dazu nehme (ist ja nur ein Billiggerät), dann dürfte der Lüfter des Silverstones eigentlich kaum drehen.
Ist halt nur die Frage, mit wie viel Umdrehungen er im unteren Bereich anfängt. Sind das dann direkt 800 Umdrehungen oder weit weniger?


----------



## poiu (3. August 2015)

puh muss ich mal messen, macht der Hendrik das nicht mehr war doch bei Philipp @CB standard 

alternate haut grade die Seasonic PCGH Editionen raus

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## gorgeous188 (3. August 2015)

Wobei es die bei MF schon für 101eur gibt, was auch noch versandkostenfrei-möglich ist. Da spart man sich "nur" um die 5eur.


----------



## poiu (3. August 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Wobei es die bei MF schon für 101eur gibt, was auch noch versandkostenfrei-möglich ist. Da spart man sich "nur" um die 5eur.



und man spart sich denn Einkauf bei Mind udn bekommt richtigen Support bei Alternate, billiger und besser was will man mehr X-D


----------



## _chiller_ (3. August 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Ist halt nur die Frage, mit wie viel Umdrehungen er im unteren Bereich anfängt. Sind das dann direkt 800 Umdrehungen oder weit weniger?


Die Anlaufdrehzahl liegt bei  knapp unter 700 U/Min, was der Lüfter nicht so gerne mag und mit entsprechend knarzenden Lagergeräuschen protestiert.


----------



## Icedaft (3. August 2015)

So wie es momentan ausschaut, scheint es kein anständiges Netzteil für das "DAN-Gehäuse" zu geben, zumindest nicht dann, wenn die Lautstärke eines der Hauptkriterien ist...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. August 2015)

Ok, danke für die Info.
Dann werde ich wohl erst mal beim L8 bleiben müssen :/


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. August 2015)

Ich verstehe nicht, was an (semi) passiven Netzteilen so toll sein soll. Leise und gut gekühlte Netzteile sind deutlich optimaler. Vom E10 hört man nichts. Das reicht doch.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. August 2015)

In kompakten Gehäusen passt nun mal nicht immer ein ATX rein.
Genau so gibt es auch Szenarien, bei denen nicht immer eine permanent aktive Beüftung gewünscht ist.
In meinem ITX möchte ich auch nicht, dass das NT ständig die gesamte Wärme von innen absaugt.
Eine semi-passive Lösung würde dann halt nur unter zu hoher (thermischer) Belastung anspringen.

Dass es (insbesondere in Anbetracht des Gehäuses bzw. der Platzierung des NTs) optimaler aussehen könnte, ist mir durchaus bewusst.
Ich versuche nur, das beste aus der Situation zu machen und ggf. noch etwas Platz einzusparen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. August 2015)

In dein Cass scheint Atx ja super zu passen. Wärme absaugen ist doch gut


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. August 2015)

Ich meine gerade mein Raidmax Atomic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Netzteil bekommt halt die Abwärme der CPU zuzüglich dem Ambiente der GPU (70°C unter Vollast) ab.
Wenn ich ein SFX(-L) hätte, würde ich weiteren Raum für Kabelmanagement und "Zirkulation" gewinnen.

Leider kann ich die beiden CPU-Lüfter auch nicht zum Exhaust machen, da sonst die Wärme der Graka nach unten gezogen wird (CPU kam daher gestern auf 70°C, nach einer Stunde CoH2 Torture), was dann wiederum  auch das NT mit heißer Luft versorgen würde.
Semi-Passiv ist hier nicht zwingend eine Lösung. Aber durch die nur sporadischen Umdrehungen könnte ich verhindern, dass die erwärmte Luft ständig nach unten gedrückt wird.
Das ganze steht und fällt eh mit dem Gehäuse. Mal schauen, vielleicht werde ich auch doch noch etwas ummodeln.

PS: Entschudligung übrigens, falls ich schon wieder zu sehr ins OT abdriften sollte


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. August 2015)

Das wäre mir viel zu eng  
Mikro Atx ist ja schon klein, aber das, ne danke. 
Wenn die Luft ZZ heiss ist, ist das fürs NT natürlich auch nix. Passiv würde dann aber Überall irgendwie in der Hitze stehen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. August 2015)

Aktuell sind es halt 70°C GPU und und 43°C CPU im Torture. Ob man den Deckel dann noch anfasst, sollte man sich zwei mal überlegen ^^
Laufen tut's jedenfalls.

Aber ist schon irgendwo was dran. Bevor ich jetzt wieder 70 Euro in ein neues NT stecke, könnte ich mir auch direkt ein Evolv ITX oder W1 zulegen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. August 2015)

Die Luft oder die Komponenten  werden so warm?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. August 2015)

Die Chips selbst.
Habe leider kein präzises Messgerät zur Hand, um das extern zu ermitteln.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. August 2015)

Das ist ja kühl. Meine Komponenten sind novh mal 8-10,grad wärmer


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. August 2015)

Ist ja eigentlich auch nur die Hitze der GPU, die sich wirklich staut.
Ansonsten habe ich eigentlich nur Platzprobleme (Kabelmamagement, 2.5" HDD) beim Netzteil. 
Aber ich denke mal, es wird vorerst noch bei dem Setup bleiben.


----------



## gorgeous188 (3. August 2015)

Was lässt sich im Jahr 2015 über das Super Flower SF-650P14HE sagen?
Super Flower Computer Inc. - Computer case, Power supply


----------



## captain_drink (3. August 2015)

Schon gekauft? Kauf in Planung? M.W. gab es da diverse Überarbeitungen seit dem Release ~2008. 
Was jetzt drin ist bzw. irgendwann mal drin war: Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Philipus II (3. August 2015)

Das verlinkte ist doch "schon ewig" EOL. Das gibts doch gar nicht mehr, oder? Aktuell ist nur das https://www.caseking.de/super-flower-80-plus-bronze-series-netzteil-650-watt-nesf-043.html

Schlussenldich ist das aber auch nur ein gruppenreguliertes Netzteil. Im Leistungsbereich 650 Watt rate ich eher zu unabhängig regulierten Netzteilen. Lieber 100 Watt weniger nehmen.


----------



## _chiller_ (3. August 2015)

Schutzschaltungen: OVP und OPP. Eher nicht zu empfehlen also ^^


----------



## gorgeous188 (3. August 2015)

Nein habe ich im Rechner eines Kumpels gefunden. Braucht jemand Fotos?


----------



## Legacyy (3. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach hat er leider die Gruppe verlassen. Scheint aber nicht gerade glimpflich davon gekommen zu sein.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. August 2015)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich was verpasst ... Was ist da passiert


----------



## tsd560ti (3. August 2015)

Wann war das denn? 

Wäre mal ein Aufhänger gegen die richtigen Böller. 
Kann ja laut manchen richtigen Experten auch passieren, wenn man die R9 390 mit einem bestehenden E9 betreibt


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. August 2015)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich raffs nicht.... Kontext Infos wären angebracht. Ich weiss jetzt nur das anscheinend ein Burnout seines PCs passiert ist...


----------



## Philipus II (3. August 2015)

Das ist wohl Trollerei.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. August 2015)

Hab mich mal wieder ins Computerbase Forum getraut und bin gleich mal vom Stuhl gefallen und nu dröhnt mein Schädel ganz schön.
Naja, schaut euch das mal an:
Netzteilkabel in der Grafikkarte steht ab, so dass man Gehäuse nicht schließen kann - ComputerBase Forum

Warum muss ich da nur an Albert denken??


----------



## Amon (4. August 2015)

weia...


----------



## Noxxphox (4. August 2015)

looool xD zu genial xD haha merci für den lacher vorm schlafen... so gn8 leute


----------



## Icedaft (4. August 2015)

Stefan, schreib ihm wenigstens die Lösung hin, das kann man ja nicht mit ansehen...


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. August 2015)

Ja, hab ich auch schon überlegt.
Aber schon bei solch einer Fragestellung, muss man auch schon befürchten, dass der Gegenüber das gesagte nicht wirklich versteht und/oder dabei sogar noch was kaputt macht...

Wobei das Schlimme auch gar nicht die Frage an sich ist, sondern, dass niemand in der Lage ist, ihm eine befriedigende Antwort zu geben....

Aber hast Recht, sollte vielleicht doch noch mal was posten...


----------



## Icedaft (4. August 2015)

Ich bitte darum .


----------



## tsd560ti (4. August 2015)

Kann es sein, dass er die Grafikkarte auch mit einem SATA Kabel nach unten drückt? 

Auf die Lösung bin ich jetzt aber gespannt. Ich hätte das Stück einfach nach oben gebogen, aber das klingt zu banal


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. August 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Auf die Lösung bin ich jetzt aber gespannt. Ich hätte das Stück einfach nach oben gebogen, aber das klingt zu banal


Ja, eben, genau DAS ist IMO auch die Lösung.
Schaut dann so aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (4. August 2015)

Sehr geil ... 
War einfach mal so frei und habe ihm ein Bild von meinem Rechner gepostet ... Ich denke damit sollte er verstehen um was es geht ...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. August 2015)

Alter Falter wie Stefan Da mal wieder abgeht....


----------



## tsd560ti (4. August 2015)

Kann mir jemand kurz etwas zum Antec Neo Eco 450Watt sagen?

Hintergrund: In der RMA meines TPC450 ist denen aufgefallen, dass sie keins haben und sie mir ein 'Upgrade' geben wollen. 

System:

Fx6100 (1,48Volt)
290X Matrix OC (Später auch 1,35Volt)
SSD+HDD
LED-Leiste

Gebraucht wird auf jeden Fall ein langer und ein kurzer SATA-Strang, Floppy, Molex und 2x8Pin.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. August 2015)

Seasonic S12II-Bronze Basis. Also absolut KEIN Upgrade vom Antec True Power Classic...



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Alter Falter wie Stefan Da mal wieder abgeht....


Joa, bei der Problemlösung ists echt schwer, freundlich zu bleiben....
Wobei eigentlich die Frage schon 'nen ziemlicher Hammer ist.

Aber die Antworten sind noch viel übler. Wie z.B. der eine mit den Flachband Kabeln *ARGH*.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (4. August 2015)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt erzähl doch endlich mal ... Was iss´n hier passiert ...


----------



## _chiller_ (4. August 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand kurz etwas zum Antec Neo Eco 450Watt sagen?
> 
> Hintergrund: In der RMA meines TPC450 ist denen aufgefallen, dass sie keins haben und sie mir ein 'Upgrade' geben wollen.
> 
> ...


Ein Upgrade ist das auf keinen Fall. Wenn Upgrade, dann ein TP550C oder ein Antec Edge.


----------



## tsd560ti (4. August 2015)

Ok, danke. 

Ich habe ihnen jetzt die 550/650er TPC und EDGE vorgeschlagen.


----------



## poiu (5. August 2015)

auf zur GamesCom, ich wünsche allen die Vorort sind viel Spaß in der Sardinenbüchse

Vielleicht sieht man sich ggf


----------



## FrozenPie (5. August 2015)

Interessant, mir ist grad aufgefallen, dass es die Cable-Mod-Kabel, welche es ja bisher nur für die Corsair-, EVGA- und SeaSonic-Teile und seit neustem für die P10/11-NTs von BQ nun auch für die Straight-Power 10 Modelle gibt 
Cablemod B-Series SP 10-CM | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. August 2015)

Würde mir gerne den 24 Pin Stecker + 2x 8 Pin Stecker von Cablemod kaufen allerdings verkaufen die bisher ja nicht einzeln und das Set ist mir zu teuer dafür dass fast alle Kabel hinter dem Mainboard verlegt sind.
Gibt es sonst gute gesleevte Kabel für ein P10 550 Watt die man kaufen kann?


----------



## _chiller_ (5. August 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> Vielleicht sieht man sich ggf


Wir hätten eigentlich ein Gruppenfoto machen können, zusammen mit Robert und Philip


----------



## poiu (6. August 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Wir hätten eigentlich ein Gruppenfoto machen können, zusammen mit Robert und Philip



haha die Nettei l Nerds oder was , aber unwahrscheinlich das will ich sehen wie du denn Robert vor die Linse bekommst, der drückt sich noch besser vor Kameras als ich und mein ChefRed    Frank.

kannste ja mal googlen  wie Peter das hinbekommen hat ist mir ein Rätsel

CeBIT 2002 -Hardware Inside / Outside- Seite 12 @ Hard Tecs 4U
sonst war GameCom ganz okay und das sage ich nicht weil ich was kleines m(i)t7 gewonnen hab
 nicht viele neue Netzteile, aber  noch mehr Kontakte und natürlich war super dich mal in RL getroffen zuhaben und natürlich auch wieder Phillip, Nico(Hibble) und Robert


----------



## Pittermann (6. August 2015)

Weiß jemand  schon näheres zum LC-Power LC9550? Ich dachte, das sollte in der PCGH 09/15 geklärt werden?


----------



## FrozenPie (6. August 2015)

Pittermann schrieb:


> Weiß jemand  schon näheres zum LC-Power LC9550? Ich dachte, das sollte in der PCGH 09/15 geklärt werden?



Nein, es sollte in der Ausgabe im September, also 10/15 drin sein, meines Wissens


----------



## Pittermann (6. August 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Nein, es sollte sich in der Ausgabe im September, also 10/15 drin sein, meines Wissens


Gott, ist das kompliziert! 
Aber danke für die Antwort!


----------



## gorgeous188 (6. August 2015)

So, Kumpel hat heute sein Super Flower SF-650P14HE durch ein Seasonic G550 PCGH ersetzt. BQ wollte er irgendwie nicht


----------



## Leob12 (6. August 2015)

Das gibts tatsächlich irgendwo zu kaufen?^^


----------



## gorgeous188 (6. August 2015)

Alternate hat doch vor ein paar Tagen die Restposten rausgehauen


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (7. August 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Das gibts tatsächlich irgendwo zu kaufen?^^



Sieht doch eigentlich ganz gut aus


----------



## gorgeous188 (7. August 2015)

Steht auch auf der Liste der Empfehlenswerten Netzteile. Also so schlecht kann es gar nicht sein.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (7. August 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Steht auch auf der Liste der Empfehlenswerten Netzteile. Also so schlecht kann es gar nicht sein.



Ich habe es selber und kann es nur jedem ans Herz legen ... Das iss´n Top  Netzteil


----------



## SimplyAlegend (7. August 2015)

Dissi schrieb:


> Würde mir gerne den 24 Pin Stecker + 2x 8 Pin Stecker von Cablemod kaufen allerdings verkaufen die bisher ja nicht einzeln und das Set ist mir zu teuer dafür dass fast alle Kabel hinter dem Mainboard verlegt sind.
> Gibt es sonst gute gesleevte Kabel für ein P10 550 Watt die man kaufen kann?



Die Alchemy Extensions von Bitfenix sind ganz gut, ohne Schrumpfschläuche. Aber richtige Kabel, also keine Extensions, hat leider nur Cablemod für BQ PSUs.


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Steht auch auf der Liste der Empfehlenswerten Netzteile. Also so schlecht kann es gar nicht sein.



Ist aber zu teuer geworden.
Da kannst du gleich das E10 CM500 nehmen, kostet weniger und ist noch mal leiser.


----------



## tsd560ti (7. August 2015)

Ist an der Technik des Antec EDGE/ Seasonic G, etc irgendetwas besser als am E10?


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2015)

Sind alles Indy Netzteile.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. August 2015)

Alle Gold, Die Seasonic halt lauter und das Antec leuchtet. Ich persönlich finde das Antec am coolsten. Leuchtet dezent den Boden an ( ) ist glaube modular und sieht besser aus. Das E10 ist halt Plug and Forget. Obwohl ich da langsam das Gefühl habe, das mir beim Kaltgerätekabel Eingang die Buchse fast rausfällt.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (7. August 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ist an der Technik des Antec EDGE/ Seasonic G, etc irgendetwas besser als am E10?



Klar, die Kondensatorbestückung ist beim Seasonic hochwertiger und es ist eben ein Seasonic


----------



## captain_drink (7. August 2015)

Wie stehen denn die Chancen, die neue Monster Series von Raidmax hierzulande zu bekommen? 
Als Endkunde käme man so nämlich erstmalig an Andysons N-Plattform ran.


----------



## Philipus II (7. August 2015)

Raidmax hat einen Distributor, aber die Verfügbarkeit ist minimal. Ich würde daher sagen 50/50. Zudem: Andyson unter Drittmarke muss nicht immer die vollwertige Plattform sein. Oft wurden stark kostenreduzierte Versionen verbaut.


----------



## _chiller_ (7. August 2015)

Was bei Raidmax auch durchaus im Rahmen des möglichen ist


----------



## Legacyy (8. August 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst ... Was ist da passiert





Philipus II schrieb:


> Das ist wohl Trollerei.





Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich raffs nicht.... Kontext Infos wären angebracht. Ich weiss jetzt nur das anscheinend ein Burnout seines PCs passiert ist...


In der Lage zu lesen?
Oder nur geistigen Dünnschiss abzugeben? Stehe alles drin...


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (8. August 2015)

Selbst wenn man es gelesen hat, ist man genauso schlau wie vorher. Oder hat der Typ ernsthaft ein 4600€ PC mit nem SL500A betrieben? In dem Fall, verdient!


----------



## -sori- (8. August 2015)

Dort steht nur, dass sein PC abgebrannt ist... Ich sehe auch nicht mehr


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. August 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man es gelesen hat, ist man genauso schlau wie vorher. Oder hat der Typ ernsthaft ein 4600€ PC mit nem SL500A betrieben? In dem Fall, verdient!



Nope, die 4600€ dürften sich eher auf den Einsatz der Feuerwerh + nötige Instandsetzungen der Wohnräume beziehen...

Das wäre zumindest meine Vermutung...


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (8. August 2015)

Ahja, das ist möglich. Aber selbst dann hat er es verdient. Ich mein, wer betreibt freiwillig einen PC mit einem SL500A, unabhängig von der verbauten HW?


----------



## captain_drink (8. August 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Raidmax hat einen Distributor, aber die Verfügbarkeit ist minimal. Ich würde daher sagen 50/50. Zudem: Andyson unter Drittmarke muss nicht immer die vollwertige Plattform sein. Oft wurden stark kostenreduzierte Versionen verbaut.





_chiller_ schrieb:


> Was bei Raidmax auch durchaus im Rahmen des möglichen ist



Ich hab Raidmax mal dazu geschrieben. Wer weiß, vielleicht packen die ja aus...


----------



## poiu (8. August 2015)

Also das kann gar nicht sein der SuperExperte im MindForum sagt ich sei ein Idiot und das sei gar kein Kurzschluss, also kann das gar nicht passiert sein das SL500A ist ein Super NT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmzPqAuHBcg

auf alle Fälle Brennt es Super


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. August 2015)

Legacyy schrieb:


> In der Lage zu lesen?
> Oder nur geistigen Dünnschiss abzugeben? Stehe alles drin...


Heute mal wieder nett und kompentent


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> Also das kann gar nicht sein der SuperExperte im MindForum sagt ich sei ein Idiot und das sei gar kein Kurzschluss, also kann das gar nicht passiert sein das SL500A ist ein Super NT



Hast du da mal einen Link?


----------



## poiu (8. August 2015)

ich weiß nicht das ist eigentlich nicht der mühe wert, das zu lesen müsste ich auch suchen ist Monate her 

ich wurde nur an denn erinnert und wie vehement der Fehler in meiner Argumentation gesucht hat und als ich ihn die gegeben hatte wie er gleich provoziert hatte.

 Das ist ein mini Forum mit einem kleinen Troll^^


----------



## captain_drink (8. August 2015)

Der hier?
https://forum.mindfactory.de/t88413-neues-netzteil-qualitaet-gesucht.html

Eigentlich eine ganz amüsante Lektüre.


----------



## Pu244 (8. August 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Ahja, das ist möglich. Aber selbst dann hat er es verdient. Ich mein, wer betreibt freiwillig einen PC mit einem SL500A, unabhängig von der verbauten HW?



Laut Mindfactory etwa 8500 allein von deren Kundschaft. Es gibt halt einfach genug Leute die einfach ein Netzteil haben wollen und sich nicht darum kümmern, hauptsache es Funktioniert.

Dabei sollte man sich nie zu sicher fühlen, es gibt genug Gebiete auf denen man selbst ein Noob ist oder hättest du z.B. gewußt das man eine Autoabtterie nie zu mehr als 3% entladen sollte?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (8. August 2015)

Zufälligerweise ja. Es gibt zwar Gebiete in denen ich nicht so bewandert bin, allerdings versuche ich mich dann zu informieren bzw in einem Forum (zb hier) nachzufragen (Ich grase wenigstens 5 verschiedene Foren ab, sofern sich die Meinungen überdecken und investiere gerne mal >3h in die Google-Suche), als blind zu kaufen/machen/tun und dann dämlich dastehe, wenns Bumm macht (oder ein ähnliches Szenario). Außerdem sind das meistens die, die am lautesten schreien und nachdem sie sich dann z.b. hier informiert haben, bzw ne Kaufberatung bekommen haben, das nächste Crap-NT zulegen und rumheulen, wenn´s wieder hochgeht.

Zum MF-Forum: Das wurde hier glaube ich schonmal gepostet (vor 200-300 Seiten?), allerdings hatte der Flamer ein entscheidenen Fehler begangen.
poiu´s Video geht gleich zur Sache, er stellt die Teststation vor und die Netzteile, und ran an die Bouletten.
Der typische Kiddie-Reviewer ohne Ahnung und Sachverstand:
"Hallo Leute und Willkommen zu meinem Video:
Diesen Tisch von IKEA habe ich mir extra für dieses Review...
13min später
So, und nun zum Testobjekt: Es hat folgende Werte und Schutzschaltungen. Dazu sind grademal 35€ für ein fettes 950W Netzteil, klare Kaufemfehlung.
Und das wars mit meinem Review, Tschüss"
(Das ist jetzt sehr überspitzt dargestellt, allerdings kann ich mich noch gut an den "Fail"-Kanal erinnern )


----------



## skyscraper (8. August 2015)

Was ist denn vom Chieftec A-90 zu halten? Taugt das was? Oder ist das Elektroschrott?


----------



## captain_drink (8. August 2015)

Kannst dir ja mal durchlesen: Test: Chieftec A-90 GDP-550C Netzteil im Test

Eben der GPN-Standard von CWT. Kein Schrott, für das Gebotene allerdings zu teuer.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. August 2015)

0,7A Lüfter in 'nem 550W Netzteil? :O

Das Teil entspricht aber soweit der Cooler Master G-Serie. Und die dürft in jedem Punkt besser sein - nur wirklich empfehlen würd ich die eher nicht.


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht das ist eigentlich nicht der mühe wert, das zu lesen müsste ich auch suchen ist Monate her
> 
> ich wurde nur an denn erinnert und wie vehement der Fehler in meiner Argumentation gesucht hat und als ich ihn die gegeben hatte wie er gleich provoziert hatte.
> 
> Das ist ein mini Forum mit einem kleinen Troll^^



Ich hab den Link von einer anonymen Quelle bekommen. 
https://forum.mindfactory.de/t88413-neues-netzteil-qualitaet-gesucht.html


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (8. August 2015)

Mal ne ganz "doofe" Frage:
Kann man sich in sachen Netzteilen irgendwie Einlesen ? Gerne auch auf Englisch ^^. Ich brauche jetzt nicht so das über Verständnis aber so ein bisschen mehr wäre nicht schlecht. Z.B. wo der Unterschied zwischen China und Japanischen Kondensatoren ist usw.


----------



## Stern1710 (8. August 2015)

Ich habe mich hier über die Jahre hinweg im Forum eingelesen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. August 2015)

Der Unterschied ist einfach. China Zeug ist meist extrem Billiger Schrott, japanische Elektronik genießt einen sehr guten Ruf. Gibt sicher auch Ausnahmen.


----------



## RobiKenobi (8. August 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht das ist eigentlich nicht der mühe wert, das zu lesen müsste ich auch suchen ist Monate her



Ja es ist wirklich nicht der Mühe wert sich da noch groß mit zu befassen.

Ich hab fast alle diese Billo-Netzteile hier liegen und an meiner Chroma getestet. 
Bin mit ecoPSU auch schon mit den zuständigen Behörden in Kontakt.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (8. August 2015)

RobiKenobi schrieb:


> Bin mit ecoPSU auch schon mit den zuständigen Behörden in Kontakt.



Finde eine sehr sehr geile Aktion ... Wird echt mal Zeit das sich jemand mal drum kümmert  

Gibt es deine Tests eigentlich auch irgendwo in Deutsch zu lesen ???


----------



## poiu (8. August 2015)

hängt davon ab was du meisnt Robi ist ja der Gründer und Eigentümer von TweakPC.de da hast du natürlich deutsche Reviews

ECOPSU hast du keine Reviews nur Testprotokolle


Cooler Master B VER.2 Serie - Rating erfolgt - ecoPSU

das sind aber nur die kurzen The Cooler Master B500 V2 powersupply is part of the ecoPSU efficiency programm ich durfte auch die lang Versionen  mal sehen 

Die sind deutlich interessanter



skyscraper schrieb:


> Was ist denn vom Chieftec A-90 zu halten? Taugt das was? Oder ist das Elektroschrott?



LOL grade gestern meines in der Hand gehabt und einem Kollegen aus der redaktion geshcickt

 also das Chieftec ist deutlich besser als die Thermaltake London, Lautstärke ist OK, Verarbeitung auch, für 50€ wäre es der hit für 77€ ist nur solala


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2015)

RobiKenobi schrieb:


> Ja es ist wirklich nicht der Mühe wert sich da noch groß mit zu befassen.
> 
> Ich hab fast alle diese Billo-Netzteile hier liegen und an meiner Chroma getestet.
> Bin mit ecoPSU auch schon mit den zuständigen Behörden in Kontakt.



Sehr Stark.


----------



## skyscraper (9. August 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> LOL grade gestern meines in der Hand gehabt und einem Kollegen aus der redaktion geshcickt
> 
> also das Chieftec ist deutlich besser als die Thermaltake London, Lautstärke ist OK, Verarbeitung auch, für 50€ wäre es der hit für 77€ ist nur solala



Ist es besser als das Antec True Power Classic 550W?


----------



## Leob12 (9. August 2015)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.^^


----------



## poiu (9. August 2015)

besser nicht, das Antec hat antec typisch miese Kabel , ist aber halt anderer Fertiger haben beide vor und nachteile

 es ist ungefähr gleich laut 600-1000RPM (max 1600 wenn heiß wird) wirkungsgrad 90% peak, Schutzschaltungen greifen.

also schlecht is es net

ichj kann gleich mal ein Video an der teststation hochladen


----------



## RobiKenobi (9. August 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Finde eine sehr sehr geile Aktion ... Wird echt mal Zeit das sich jemand mal drum kümmert
> 
> Gibt es deine Tests eigentlich auch irgendwo in Deutsch zu lesen ???



 Danke für dein Interesse.

Ich bau gerade bei TweakPC.de die Netzteiltests neu auf, da wird demnächst einiges mehr kommen.
Aber ich werde mich dort mehr auf die Mittel und Luxusklasse konzentrieren.

ecoPSU sind nur Effizienzprotokolle, die nach der neuen EU617/2013 Richtlinie getestet werden und das anhand von echten Retail Samples, also keine Engineering oder kurze Kabel und so Späße. Es wird knallhart das getestet was auch im Handel verkauft wird.  Die Samples werden auch rein zufällig ausgewählt.  Es besteht aber die Möglichkeit bei schlechten Werten weitere Samples nachtesten zu lassen, weil die EU Gesetzgebung das so vorsieht. Dann werden die Werte gemittelt.



> ich durfte auch die lang Versionen mal sehen



mhhh... 

Es gibt mehrere lange Protokolle.  
Eines das nur die Effizienz betrachtet und das "extra lange" das dazu noch andere ATX Specs abcheckt (Das ist aber nur für interne QA der Hersteller)

Wer Interesse hat, das mal zu sehen, kann mich ja anschreiben, dann schicke ich einen Link zu einem langen Protokoll. Will es hier nicht öffentlich rein posten.

Verbesserungsvorschläge  kann man immer gebrauchen


----------



## poiu (10. August 2015)

So wdie haben wirklich das NT aus dem Sortiment genommen :

ATX2.0 Computer-Schaltnetzteil SL-500 - Computer und Zubehör - Hardware - Netzteile - Pollin Electronic


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2015)

Fehlen noch ein paar andere Händler. 
Inter-Tech SL-500 550W ATX 2.2 (88882009) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (10. August 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Fehlen noch ein paar andere Händler.
> Inter-Tech SL-500 550W ATX 2.2 (88882009) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Ebay und Amazon wären schon mal die wichtigsten


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. August 2015)

Nope, eher Mindfactory und Cyberport...

Nur ist die Frage, ob man die davon überzeugen kann?!


----------



## Philipus II (10. August 2015)

Unterschätzt ebay und amazon nicht. Da kaufen die absoluten noobs.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. August 2015)

Das ist zwar richtig, aber wenn ich mir das hier anschaue, dann sind das die 'normlen Computerläden', die dort gelistet sind. Amazon ist aber nicht dabei...


----------



## Philipus II (10. August 2015)

Amazon selbst hält sich von Dreck tendenziell eher fern. Da sitzen die eher fähigen Einkäufer.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. August 2015)

Eben und damit sind wir wieder beim Problem der 'normalen' Computerhändler, die den Schrott einkaufen...


----------



## poiu (11. August 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nope, eher Mindfactory und Cyberport...
> 
> Nur ist die Frage, ob man die davon überzeugen kann?!



ach egal ich mag denn kleinen Pollin Laden, Mindfactory kann von mir aus auf 10000000 Stück sitzen bleiben 



Philipus II schrieb:


> Unterschätzt ebay und amazon nicht. Da kaufen die absoluten noobs.





Philipus II schrieb:


> Amazon selbst hält sich von Dreck tendenziell eher fern. Da sitzen die eher fähigen Einkäufer.



Dito Amazon ist echt mächtig und wird lustigf wenn die so mächtig werden wie in USA da dürfen sich eingie HErsteller Warm anziehen


----------



## Noxxphox (11. August 2015)

...oooooftopic xD

egal...es ging ja letztens kwas wegen diesem lc.... netzteil rum was es ja auch in der pcgh version gibt, kome aufn namen ned xD
da gabs ja paar berichte das die dinger dich ned so gut sind etc pp... stimmt das nun?
weilhab nen teildefkekten 4770k den meine muter als ofice prozzi bekomt (weilse nicht gros feld ausgeben wil)... der prozesor funktioniert an sich einwandfrei...aber sobald er boosten soll taktet der wild umher... ich wörde den boost rausnemen und den takt eh auf 3gz maximieren...weil das reicht für ihr ofice zeugs....
auf jedenfal hat se bald geburtstag und was zu pc fehlt ist nen ordentliches netzteil... kann man dieses lc.... in der pcgh version noch empfehlen...vor alem wegen haswels geringen verbrauch im schlafmodus?
weil dann würde ich ihr das schenken bzw verbauen^^ oder was wäre für so nen office pc mit der absoluten ovekillcpu dafür nen empfelenswertes netzteil?^^
weil nen böller wil ich ja ned einbsuen...und wen das lc... (wie hies das nur?-.-) keine kaufempfehlung mehr ist wegen den letzten berichten die ich gelesen habe, dann hol ich ihr das ganz bestimt ned


----------



## tsd560ti (11. August 2015)

Das LC das hochgegangen ist war das Gold 9X50. 
Ein Lc das passen könnte wäre ein ProLine 7300. 
Die Standardempfehlung wäre je nach Anspruch an die Lüfter das S7/L8 300Watt. 
Falls sich mal eine R9 380 reinverirrt kannst du auch über das effiziente Superflower GoldenGreen Hx350 mit DC-DC  nachdenken. 

Ich hoffe das waren so deine Fragen. 
Wenn du mehr Details/Fachwissen/speziellere Empfehlungen brauchst musst du auf die Experten warten. Ein eigener Thread könnte sonst auch nicht schaden


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. August 2015)

Mensch wenn du doch schon schreivst, dann leserlich und verständlich. 
Von einem LC in der Pcgh Edition habe ich nix gehört. Nur halt Seasonic, Bq! Und Cougar. Hast du versucht die Spannung zu erhöhen?
Ich würde als Office NT entweder das O.g. SuperFlower oder das L8 nehmen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. August 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das ist zwar richtig, aber wenn ich mir das hier anschaue, dann sind das die 'normlen Computerläden', die dort gelistet sind. Amazon ist aber nicht dabei...



Aber Amazon könnte etwas dagegen tun ... Schließlich vertreiben die es ja über ihre "Plattform" ... Ebay sowieso ... Was glaubst du wo die ersten gucken wenn sie etwas billiges haben wollen ... Auf Ebay nach einen "Gaming Netzteil" ... und zack isses passiert 
Ich war damals nämlich genauso blöd .. und genau solche Tipps wurden mir gegeben ... Bei uns mag die Netzteil suche ein wenig anders aussehen Stefan ... Aber wenn man billig sucht, ist man dort genau richtig und wird auch fündig


----------



## FrozenPie (11. August 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Mensch wenn du doch schon schreivst, dann leserlich und verständlich.


Siehe seine Signatur 


Noxxphox schrieb:


> Ich bin Legasteniker und kann daher nicht beser Rechtschreibung und gramatik. Ich bitte um euer verständnis.


----------



## skyscraper (11. August 2015)

Nochmal zum Chieftec A-90 550W: Kann ich damit eine R9 290 schadlos betreiben?


----------



## poiu (11. August 2015)

ja problemlos das schaltet erst bei über 650W ab und da kommst du eigentlich ncith hin mit einer Graka


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. August 2015)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Chieftec A-90 550W: Kann ich damit eine R9 290 schadlos betreiben?


Wahrscheinlich schon...


----------



## captain_drink (11. August 2015)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Ich hab Raidmax mal dazu geschrieben. Wer weiß, vielleicht packen die ja aus...



Mittlerweile habe ich eine Antwort erhalten. Das RX-700AT soll über PC Cooling auf jeden Fall in Deutschland vertrieben werden, zudem in der EU und GUS. 

Über eventuelle Änderungen kann noch nichts Genaueres gesagt werden, da sie angeblich selber noch nichts von Andyson in der Hand haben.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. August 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Siehe seine Signatur


ASO. Ich kann das dank Tapaltalk nicht sehen. Sorry deswegen habe ja nicht gewusst ^^


----------



## olli1011 (12. August 2015)

Kurze Frage die ihr hier sicher einfach beantworten könnt: 

Kumpel rüste sein altes System auf skylake 6600 k  + 980 ti auf und hat noch nen be quiet dark power pro p8 1000w aus 2009 oder 2010 aus dem alten system. 
Noch ok oder ersetzten ? wenn ja mit was ?
Nach Garantienende soll dann auch die oc Keule geschwungen werden.
danke schonmal vorweg


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. August 2015)

Das DPP8 ist schon relativ alt. Aber sehr gut. 
Allerdings würde ich es für High Ende Hardware tauschen. Schon aus Prinzip. Ist ja auch schon 5 Jahre alt. 
Eckdaten: Unabhängig geregelte kleine Rails ( Indy) 
Silent Wings
Riesig. Was auch noch ein Knackpunkt ist, ist das das NT deutlich zu gross ist. Dadurch ist die Effizienz eher mies.


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2015)

Das ist schon grenzwertig.
Er kann es weiter nutzen und später gegen ein P11 mit 550 Watt ersetzen.


----------



## olli1011 (12. August 2015)

danke gebe ich so weiter.

Letzte Frage wenn er doch noch spontan ne 2. 980 ti befeuern will , wie viel Watt beim neuen Nt ?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. August 2015)

So 750 oder so. Falls die Schutzschaltungen wieder so hoch angesetzt sind vielleicht auch ein kleineres.


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2015)

olli1011 schrieb:


> danke gebe ich so weiter.
> 
> Letzte Frage wenn er doch noch spontan ne 2. 980 ti befeuern will , wie viel Watt beim neuen Nt ?



Dann kann er gleich das 850er P11 kaufen oder vergleichbares.


----------



## DOcean (14. August 2015)

von Toms Hardware gibt es eine NT Liste wo steht wer für wen fertigt....

-> Netzteilanbieter: 0-9 und A-B - Netzteile: Echte Marke oder Label? Die Vergleichsliste der wahren Produzenten 2014

vlt. was für den Sticky?


----------



## Philipus II (14. August 2015)

Nein, die Liste ist eher mäßig. Die von RealhardtechX ist deutlich besser.


----------



## DOcean (14. August 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Nein, die Liste ist eher mäßig. Die von RealhardtechX ist deutlich besser.




meinst du die PSU Review Database - RealHardTechX

bzw. die Tabelle die dann kommt wenn man einen Hersteller wählt?


----------



## Threshold (14. August 2015)

Genau die.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. August 2015)

Die ist sehr umfangreich. Nun weiss ich endlich, das Cwt bei Cwt fertigt


----------



## SimplyAlegend (14. August 2015)

Ich find die Liste auch nicht schlecht:

Power Supply Platform Database - see which PSUs share the same design inside.

Hat nicht jede Marke, dafür aber neben OEM auch die Platform und  Bilder vom Innenleben


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (15. August 2015)

Und wiedermal ein CWT Netzteil wo die Schutzschaltungen versagt haben ...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. August 2015)

Enermax Triathlor ECO 450W ATX 2.4 (ETL450AWT-M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Was hält man davon? Tritt gegen ein SuperFlower Hx Green 450 an.


----------



## Haxti (16. August 2015)

Ahja: Hab mir jetzt meine 390 Nitro geholt und spasseshalber mal mit dem L7 hochgefahren, da ich ja schonmal Probleme mit der 290 Vapor-X hatte ( http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/344658-mainboard-zu-r9-290-vapor-x-inkompatibel.html  ).
Nu ja: Obs damals der Treiber, das Design oder der 290 Chip selbst war, werde ich wohl nie erfahren. Die 390 lief mehr als 20 Minuten mit wechselnden Lastzuständen ( wobei ich mehr als Luxmark der PSU nicht zumuten wollte ).

Laut der 390 ist bei Luxmark die 12V Rail auf 11.5 runter gegangen, daher hab ich dann das Straight Power eingebaut. Jetzt läuft alles, ist leise und mein FX ist am Limit


----------



## Philipus II (16. August 2015)

DIe Triathlor Eco sind völlig überteuert. Praktisch sind die eher vergleichbar mit den Sharkoon WPM V2. Selbst ein Corsair CX-M ist besser. Das Suepr Flower Äquivalent wäre das Bronze.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. August 2015)

Also der übliche Cwt Schrott.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. August 2015)

Ich kann es immer noch nicht glauben, dass Enermax den früher mal guten Namen für so Teile hergibt


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. August 2015)

Tjo, die haben halt vor einiger Zeit den Anschluss verloren und sind schlicht immer noch zu teuer.

Vor 5 Jahren waren sie relativ deutlich Nummer 2 im dt. Netzteilendkunenmarkt, laut GfK. Aber diese Zeiten dürften vorbei sein, die karten komplett neu gemischt...
Und Enermax nur noch ein Schatten seiner Selbst, einer unter vielen, der nur Standardkost anbietet und preislich nicht mit 'den anderen' mithalten kann/will....


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. August 2015)

Seit sie bei Cwt fertigen lassen?


----------



## poiu (17. August 2015)

im Endeffekt seit es herausgekommen ist das sie Fremdfertigen lassen, vermutet haben es viele ich hatte ja mal Enermax gefragt da haben die vehement widersprochen 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/enermax-themenabend-11-2010-/125662-enermax-fremdfertigung.html

Das die das Werk verkauft hatten war damals schon ei ngerücht


----------



## _chiller_ (17. August 2015)

Deine Anfrage stammt allerdings aus dem Jahr 2010, effektiv lässt Enermax doch erst seit 2012 (Beginn Platimax) fremdfertigen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. August 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Seit sie bei Cwt fertigen lassen?


Das hat damit eigentlich gar nichts zu tun. 
Das Problem ist eher, dass deren Produkte ziemlich fürs Klo sind, insbesondere für den Preis...

CWT liefert einfach das, was man bestellt, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Und denen muss man (anscheinend) ordentlich auf die Füße treten, damit die halbwegs gescheite Qualität liefern...

Und wenn man da nicht hinter ist, liefern die auch nicht wirklich gute Ware.
Dazu ist die Wahl der Plattform auch nicht gerade toll ist, genau wie die Wahl der Kondensatoren...

Dass man das in Zusammenarbeit mit CWT macht, halte ich auch nicht für die beste Entscheidung...



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Deine Anfrage stammt allerdings aus dem Jahr 2010, effektiv lässt Enermax doch erst seit 2012 (Beginn Platimax) fremdfertigen?


...was jetzt auch nicht unbedingt ein Problem wäre, wenn man das ganze an eine gute Fabrik übergibt und die Fertigung überwacht...

Dass man jemanden für sich fertigen lässt, ist eigentlich gar nicht so blöde. Die Frage ist nur, wem man vertraut...
Und eben auch, ob man Leute hat, die man beim Fertiger abstellt, um die Fertigung zu überwachen...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. August 2015)

Das Cwt nicht zwingend Mist liefert, is klar.  Seit dem konstruiert Enermax halt Mist. Siehe Triathlor


----------



## poiu (17. August 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Deine Anfrage stammt allerdings aus dem Jahr 2010, effektiv lässt Enermax doch erst seit 2012 (Beginn Platimax) fremdfertigen?



ja aber die haben schon damals bei CWT fertigen lassen die NT gab es aber nicht hier sondern zB in Fr zu kaufen, die Gerüchte gabe es schon damals, auch das andere Serien schon betroffen waren und ich vermute die Modu87+ waren auch die ersten die schon teilweise bei CWT vom Band liefen, man das aber geheim halten wollte.

Meine Quellen aus Asien waren schon damals ziemlich glaubhaft, das die Fabrik verkauft wurde bzw grade abgehandelt wurde, vermutlich gab es aber Übergangsregelungen und teile der 2010 liefen noch unter ENermax vom Band teile wahrscheinlich schon unter neuem Eigentümer und der Rest bei CWT, wer die Fabriken gekauft hat ist mir aktuell nicht bekannt.

Da Bild fügt sich ja im Nachhinein.

Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache das seit dem Platimax die ENermax netzteile nur noch von ihrem Ruf leben


----------



## captain_drink (17. August 2015)

Ich hab übrigens aktuell das Super Flower Platinum 550W im Rechner und höre es weder im Semipassiv- noch im Aktivmodus raus, sowohl Idle als auch Vollast. 
Vermutlich geht es noch leiser, in punkto Lautstärke ist das Ding aber m.E. völlig i.O.


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2015)

Was bedeutet denn Vollast bei dir?


----------



## Philipus II (17. August 2015)

Ich habe die PCGH-Lautstärkemessungen schon fertig und ja, die Platinum 550 sind sehr sehr leise


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2015)

Das hört sich ja gut an. 
Aber was ist jetzt mit dem LC Power 9550?


----------



## captain_drink (17. August 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was bedeutet denn Vollast bei dir?



Normale Spielelast (99% GPU Load). Grob geschätzt kommt mein System dabei auf ca. 400W  sekundär.


----------



## Philipus II (17. August 2015)

Test kommt in der nächsten Ausgabe, so lange haltet ihr noch durch.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. August 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Test kommt in der nächsten Ausgabe, so lange haltet ihr noch durch.


Wir hielten schon seit dem du das gesagt hast nicht durch


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (17. August 2015)

Kurz und schmerzlos: Dieses NT und ein FX8350 + 2x 7870 CF, Schleunigst raus damit oder hält es noch n´ weilchen


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. August 2015)

Das Teil ist ungefähr 10 Jahre alt.
Allein deswegen sollt mans nicht unbedingt nutzen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. August 2015)

Erinnert mich an Tagan mit denen ihren älteren Blinkiblinki Nts


----------



## poiu (17. August 2015)

ok das kenne nichtmal ich XD


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (17. August 2015)

Sag sowas nicht. Ich habe ihm gesagt, dass er hier etwas über das Netzteil und die Plattform erfahren kann


----------



## Vihous (17. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

kleine Frage, würde ein 550 W NT langen, für einer 280X(Vapor-X Tri-X) mit evtl OC eines  i5 2500k und Corsair H80i, langen??

hätte mir da sowas gedacht:
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

oder würde sogar ein 

be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Langen?

Danke für Infos


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (17. August 2015)

Wenn von Antec, BeQuiet!, Superflower (aktuelles Erhältliches), aber auch nicht alles, ja.
Von Inter-Tech, KissQuiet, Thermaltake, eher nicht.
Nenn mal das Modell, dann kann man eher ne Aussage treffen


----------



## Vihous (17. August 2015)

hab doch schon 2 genannt^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. August 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Sag sowas nicht. Ich habe ihm gesagt, dass er hier etwas über das Netzteil und die Plattform erfahren kann



ATNG -> Any insights into who makes this? - jonnyGURU Forums

Aber, wie erwähnt, uralt, daher nicht nutzen man es sollte.
Könnte aber durchaus ein interessantes Gerät sein, wenn auch sehr alt...


----------



## Gripschi (17. August 2015)

1. Ist Premium

2. Ist nicht das wahre

Was immer geht ist das E10, denke andre kennen noch welche.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (17. August 2015)

oh, ein Edit. Wenn die F5 Taste nicht funktioniert

Das DPP10 550W ist momentan noch Highend (wenn das DPP11 550W releast wird, immernoch besser als ein E10, wobei ein E10 immer eine Kaufempfehlung ist) Kaufempfehlung. Das L8 ist veraltet, Plattform und Effi, würde ich nur in der 300W ausführung für Officekisten und Self-NAS-Systemen empfehlen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. August 2015)

Das SuperFlower Hx Green 450 passt auch, nur ist der Lüfter nicht auf  200 Jahre Haltbarkeit ausgelegt.


----------



## Vihous (17. August 2015)

alles klar 
vielen dank ! 
werde wahrscheinlich dann das 
be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W

oder sollte ich das DPP10 550W nehemen? und die € mehr investieren?


----------



## Stern1710 (17. August 2015)

Das E10 ist für den Normalanwender eine sehr vernünftige Wahl. Wer mag, kann aber auch zum P10 greifen


----------



## Vihous (17. August 2015)

alles klar also kann ich beruhigt das "günstigere" nehmen? ^^


----------



## Stern1710 (17. August 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall schon. Das Teil ist ein sehr gutes Gerät der gehobenen Mittelklasse


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. August 2015)

Und vor allem: Du hörst nix.


----------



## Stern1710 (18. August 2015)

Das ist bei beidem Netzteilen der Fall, ich wollte "damals" aber lieber ein P10 statt dem E9, da DC-DC 
Das E10 hat ebenfalls Dc-Dc, keine Sorge


----------



## Lee (18. August 2015)

Wurd hier so ähnlich sicher schonmal durchgekaut, aber bevor ich auf bestellen klicke hätte ich gerne noch ne Absicherung:

Ich will mir eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen (GTX 970, welche weiß ich noch nicht) und weil mir von euch mal  erzählt wurde, dass alte Netzteile ausgetauscht gehören (Ripplespannung oder so...) habe ich beschlossen schweren Herzens mein inzwischen 7,5 Jahre altes Seasonic M12 500 in den Ruhestand zu schicken.

Maximal 100€ will ich ausgeben, gerne auch weniger, aber das Netzteil soll erneut mindestens so lange halten und muss Kabelmanagement haben. Da habe ich nun vorallem das Bequiet E10 CM500 gefunden. Safe? Oder gibts bessere Alternativen. Leistund sollte so um 500w liegen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. August 2015)

Das E10 passt. Bei anderen Kandidaten habe ich Bedenken wegen dem Lüfter.


----------



## Stern1710 (18. August 2015)

Das E10 ist praktisch die beste Wahl, allerdings kann man mit der Variante ohne CM noch ein paar Euros sparen. Die ein , zwei Kabel kann man im Gehäuse geschickt verstecken und verlieren kann man diese dann auch nicht


----------



## Lee (18. August 2015)

Ohne Kabelmanagement ist bei meinem winzigen Gehäuse keine Option leider 
Aber dann kaufe ich das E10!


----------



## Stern1710 (18. August 2015)

Ok dann mit CM. Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Saftspender


----------



## EastCoast (18. August 2015)

Kannst dir auch getrost 15€ sparen und das Seasonic G-550 nehmen:
Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist technisch sehr hochwertig und mit einer GTX 970 bleibt das auch leise. Für 390/390X, Fury, 980 Ti o.ä. würde ich dann aber vllt. doch ein anders nehmen, falls es unbedingt leise sein muss.


----------



## Lee (18. August 2015)

Bei dem weiß ich nicht so recht. Das hat halt nur Atx 2.3... Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung wofür man 2.4 braucht aber weil neuer meist besser ist, und das Teil eben ewig halten soll tendiere ich trotz meiner liebe zu seasonic eher zum bequiet...


----------



## Stern1710 (18. August 2015)

Zwischen ATX 2.3 und 2.4 sind nicht die weltveränderten Unterschiede. Und ein G550 mit ATX 2.3 ist allemal besser ois a billiges 2.4 Netzteil 

Aber ob Seasonic oder be quiet!, die Wahl liegt bei dir


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2015)

Die G Serie scheint abverkauft zu werden.
Ob da bald was neues kommt?


----------



## Stern1710 (18. August 2015)

Wenn es technisch gesehen gleich gut und leiser ist, ja bitte


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. August 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> Ich will mir eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen (GTX 970, welche weiß ich noch nicht)


WARUM willst du dir diese Karte kaufen?!
der Titel von diesem Link sagt eigentlich alles...

Dazu kommt, dass die R9-390 einfach die bessere/zukunftssicherere Karte ist:
Kein Segmentierter Speicherbereich, nicht auf irgendwelche Sonderbehandlungen angewiesen, unter DX12 auch nicht soo übel...

Verstehe nicht, warum es immer unbedingt nVidia gibt, auch wenn absehbar ist, dass ein Produkt ein eingebautes Verfallsdatum hat und es eindeutig die schlechteste Wahl darstellt....

Insbesondere da nVidia in diesem Falle nicht ganz ehrlich war/ist...
Warum also den 'Betrug' von nVidia auch noch aktiv unterstützen, wenn es doch Alternativen gibt?

Und hört bitte mit dem Treibermärchen auf...


EastCoast schrieb:


> Kannst dir auch getrost 15€ sparen und das Seasonic G-550 nehmen:
> Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


...was aber unter Last sehr/unnötig laut wird und sehr deutlich aus dem Restsystem herauszuhören ist...



EastCoast schrieb:


> Ist technisch sehr hochwertig und mit einer GTX 970 bleibt das auch leise. Für 390/390X, Fury, 980 Ti o.ä. würde ich dann aber vllt. doch ein anders nehmen, falls es unbedingt leise sein muss.


...nur wer kauft sich denn noch freiwillig eine GTX 970?? 
Die kann man objektiv gesehen nur schwer rechtfertigen.
Allein schon die Sache mit 3,5GiB VRAM und zusätzlichen 512MiB ist schon relativ schwerwiegend. Auch dass die Restlichen Angaben nicht so wirklich passen, ist nur ein weiterer Faktor...
Daneben haben 'die anderen' auch noch 4(,5) GiB mehr VRAM, insgesamt 8GiB...

Da muss einem klar sein, dass man dann spätestens wenn Pascal draußen ist, die 'tolle' GTX 970 in die Tonne kloppen kann, da nicht mehr aktiv drauf optimiert wird. Und die Speicherarchitektur voll durchschlägt. Insbesondere unter DX12 wird das interessant...

Ergo: die GTX 970 ist nun wirklich KEINE sinnvolle Option. Die kann man objektiv, anhand der vorhandenen Fakten nun wirklich NICHT rechtfertigen, da die Nachteile nun deutlich überwiegen (werden)...


----------



## EastCoast (18. August 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...was aber unter Last sehr/unnötig laut wird und sehr deutlich aus dem Restsystem herauszuhören ist...



Aber nicht mit einem i5+GTX970-System. Mein S12G-550 mit i5+GTX780 wird ja nichtmal mit Prime und Furmark wirklich laut, und die GTX780 braucht ne Schippe mehr Strom als die 970. Von daher zählt das Lautstärke-Argument hier nicht, da sein vorgesehenes System gar nicht so viel Strom braucht, um das Netzteil wirklich aufdrehen zu lassen. 

Bei R9 390 und größer ist es klar, da wäre ein E10 aus Lautstärkegründen die bessere Wahl. Aber mal davon abgesehen, wurde Silent-Betrieb vom Fragesteller ja auch gar nicht gefordert.


----------



## Lee (18. August 2015)

Also Silentbetrieb ist mir schon wichtig, aber es muss nicht ultra silent sein. Mein altes Seasonic M12 ist so der Maßstab, lauter sollte es nicht werden, aber ich glaube dass ein jedes aktuelle "Premiumnetzteil" im Bereich um die 100€ es mit dem alten NetzteilOpa aufnehmen kann 

@ Stefan

Ich weiß um die Speicherproblematik bei der 970 und ich weiß auch, dass eine Radeon in dem Preissegment definitiv die bessere Wahl ist und am liebsten würde ich mir so eine dicke Radeon einbauen. Das Problem ist: Die Teile sind riesig und werden sehr heiß. Und ich habe ein kleines HTPC Gehäuse. Die Hälfte der dicken Radeons passen bei mir gar nicht ins Gehäuse rein und die anderen sind dann einfach unerträglich laut und heiß. So nachteilbehaftet wie die 970 auch sein mag, es gibt sie in wirklich kleinen Bauformen und mit guten Kühlsystemen, so dass ich die auch bedenkenlos in mein kleines Gehäuse einbauen kann.Alternativen dazu habe ich bislang keine gefunden. Lediglich die R9 Fury Nano scheint in die Richtung zu gehen, wird aber sicher jenseits der 400€ kosten...
  Hier habe ich das ganze etwas genauer beschrieben.



Spoiler



Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich möchte meine GTX 470 in den Ruhestand schicken, weil sie a) kaputt ist und b) einfach viel zu verdammt laut und heiß ist 

Mein "Problem": Ich besitze ein HTPC Gehäuse und möchte dieses auch  nicht wechseln. Zwar gehen da Karten mit bis zu 27cm Länge hinein, aber  sie dürfen maximal einen Centimeter höher sein als die Slotblende. Zudem  habe ich ein mATX Board. Im obersten Slot wäre die Grafikkarte, im  untersten Slot meine Soundkarte. D.h. an sich sollte die Karte maximal  2,5 Slots belegen, damit sie noch Luft ansaugen kann.

Wegen dieser Kriterien möchte ich eine GTX 970 kaufen. Mir ist bewusst,  dass man bei AMD aktuell mehr fürs Geld bekommt, jedoch sind deren  Karten allesamt absolute Heizkraftwerke die ohne monströse  Kühlkonstruktionen weder kühl noch leise zu bekommen sind. Das hatte ich  jetzt all die Jahre mit der GTX 470, ein zweites mal brauche ich nicht.  Die Maxwell GPU's sind einfach relativ kühl und es gibt wirklich kurze  und kleine Karten zu kaufen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...nward-wichtig-ist-groesse-und-laustaerke.html



Edit: Wenn meine GTX470 nicht "kaputt" wäre würde ich auch noch warten. Habe mir von einem Freund auch ne alte 8800GTS ausgeliehen. Problem: Die Karte kann kein DX11 und Dark Souls 2 SotfS startet somit nicht. Außerdem kann die 88gts (aber auch die GTX470) nicht diesen neuen UEFI VGA Modus den man braucht, wenn man ohne CSM den PC starten möchte. Deswegen bin ich zur Zeit nur mit Onboard GPU unterwegs und damit läuft halt echt nur wenig^^


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. August 2015)

Soweit ich weiß ist der Unterschied bei den Temps mittlerweile zu vernachlässigen. Da ist es schon ausschlaggebender, für welche Ausführung du dich jeweils entscheidest.
Bei AMD werden die SpaWas allerdings noch etwas heißer.


----------



## _chiller_ (18. August 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die G Serie scheint abverkauft zu werden.
> Ob da bald was neues kommt?


Laut Sea Sonic kommt der günstige Preis von einer Promo-Aktion, das G-550 wird also nicht abverkauft.


----------



## Stern1710 (18. August 2015)

Auch sehr schön, wobei neues ja eigentlich immer interessant wäre


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (18. August 2015)

Weiß man inzwischen warum das LC 9550 nicht mehr gut ist?


----------



## Stern1710 (18. August 2015)

Nö, nächste PCGH dann


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. August 2015)

Wie gefährlich ist eigentlich (sehr viel)  Staub im Netzteil? Der Staub in einem meiner "neuem" Netzteile ist immens. Nicht nur der Lüfter sondern auch alle  Innereien sind voller Staub. Das sind vermutlich Hauptsächlich Nikotin Ablagerungen, da das NT aus einem Raucher Haushalt kommt. ( ich frag mich sowieso welcher hirnamputierter Pfosten in der Wohnung am PC raucht)


----------



## Amon (19. August 2015)

Also wie gefährlich das jetzt ist wüsste ich nicht, aber so wie sich das anhört solltest du zusehen dass du den Staub da irgendwie raus bekommst.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. August 2015)

Also NT auf und in die Spülmaschine. Ich versuche es aber erst mal mit einer XFX Karte ähm ähm einem Staubsauger. 
Btw: ich hatte  Grad ein Altes NT offen, FSP, uralt. Das war super!  Gut gekühlt, riesige Rubycon Primärkondendatoren (2 Stück) und für über 10 Jahre ungewöhnlich, Keinen einzigen kaputten Elko. Einer war ein klein wenig aufgebläht - 2% größer vielleicht. Und ich hab gesehen, wie die Scp meines Hec 250lrpt greift.


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Laut Sea Sonic kommt der günstige Preis von einer Promo-Aktion, das G-550 wird also nicht abverkauft.



Na, wenn du das meinst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. August 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wie gefährlich ist eigentlich (sehr viel)  Staub im Netzteil?


Ein Funken und dann .... schau es Dir an:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8O5AIvk2EOU


----------



## tsd560ti (19. August 2015)

Gleiches Problem wie bei verstaubten Kühlschränken mit Relais, da kann es schnell mal zum Brand kommen.


----------



## poiu (19. August 2015)

haha Brand das explodiert regelrecht da ist früher mehr als eine Mühle wie eine A-Bome hochgegangen

Staum, Mehr, alle feinen pulver könne nso reagieren, kann man sogar in experimenten zB mit Mehl nachstellen ( nicht empfehlenswert!)


----------



## Amon (19. August 2015)

Mehlstaub knallt ordentlich wenn das Verhältnis erst mal passt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. August 2015)

Ich hab den groben Staub entfernt. An der Platine saubermachen will ich nicht. Kühlkörper, Trafos und Kondensatoren sind Clean.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (19. August 2015)

Wobei es unwahrscheinlich ist das der bereits abgesetzte Staub wieder aufwirbelt und es zu einer Staubexplosion kommt, er muss sich ja abgesetzt haben während er vom Lüfter eingesaugt wurde. 
Allerdings ist brennbares Material + heiße Oberfläche auch nicht gerade schön.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. August 2015)

In meinem Falle ist es ein Altes NT, das sehr wenig Staub aufnehmen kann. Es pustet aus.


----------



## DoertyHarry (19. August 2015)

Guten Abend 

Ich hab da mal so eine kleine frage zwar läuft mein pc nur würde ich jetzt noch gerne wissen ob das mein netzteil lange aushält.

Meine komponenten:
I5-4690k
Gtx 980 gigabyte gaming g1 
AsRock z97 extreme 3 
G.skill ripjaws x 1600 mhz 
Eine samsung evo 850 250gb ssd
Laign D5 pwm von der wakü 
3 twisted pressure vorm radi 
Und noch irgendein cd laufwerk welches aber nicht so viel strom fressen sollte 

Und meine bedenken sind jetzt nur mehr die da ich nur ein BeQuiet Straight power E9 480 habe und ich bei meiner theoretischen zusammenrechnung auf kanppe 420 w (max) gekommen bin ob das dem netzteil recht was ausmacht wenn ich mal richtig zocke. 

MfG DörtyHarry


----------



## tsd560ti (19. August 2015)

Steht ja 480 drauf (und sind auch drin), also passt es von der Wattzahl her ja locker  
Dein System sollte auch eher im Bereich 300-350Watt liegen (100Watt CPU/MB/RAM/Festplatten + 180-250Watt Graka + ein paar Gehäuselüfter a 2,5Watt).

Es gibt mittlerweile zwar bessere Netzteile, aber das E9 dürfte dieses System noch locker betreiben können.


----------



## DoertyHarry (19. August 2015)

Also ich hab mal im internet gelesen dass die gtx 980 bis zu 300watt benötigen kann deswegen bin ich auf die 400 sonst nochwas gekommen


----------



## poiu (19. August 2015)

ja das reicht dicke


----------



## DoertyHarry (19. August 2015)

Ok dann passt ja alles  
Dankeschön für diese schnelle information


----------



## poiu (19. August 2015)

immer wieder gerne


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. August 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich hab den groben Staub entfernt. An der Platine saubermachen will ich nicht. Kühlkörper, Trafos und Kondensatoren sind Clean.



 Pics or it didn't happen!!

Abgesehen davon:
Dose Luft!


----------



## Schnitzel (20. August 2015)

Gibt es momentan eine besondere Empfehlung.
Suche eint NT der 400W Klasse um 50€ für meine Zusammenstellungen, teurer sollte es nicht weden.
Im geplanten System wird nicht mehr als eine 370 dran hängen, für den Aufrüstfall sollten aber 2 PCIE Stecker vorhanden sein.
Momentan ist das System Power 7 mit 450W drin, da denke ich doch das das so langsam mal aussortiert gehört.
In den größeren Systemen ist das Straight Power 10 als 400 bzw 500W Modell verbaut, das sollte doch noch up to date sein.


----------



## _chiller_ (20. August 2015)

Das S7 dürfte keine drei Jahre alt sein, das kann man noch problemlos nutzen. Bis 50 Euro ist es sogar schwierig etwas besseres als das S7 450W zu finden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. August 2015)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Gibt es momentan eine besondere Empfehlung.
> Suche eint NT der 400W Klasse um 50€ für meine Zusammenstellungen, teurer sollte es nicht weden.
> Im geplanten System wird nicht mehr als eine 370 dran hängen, für den Aufrüstfall sollten aber 2 PCIE Stecker vorhanden sein.
> Momentan ist das System Power 7 mit 450W drin, da denke ich doch das das so langsam mal aussortiert gehört.
> In den größeren Systemen ist das Straight Power 10 als 400 bzw 500W Modell verbaut, das sollte doch noch up to date sein.


-gold in Netzteile mit Hersteller: LC-Power, Leistung ab 550W, 80 PLUS (115V): ab 80 PLUS Silver Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das S7 ist aber mehr oder minder brauchbar, hat halt kein DC-DC.
1-2 Jährchen könnt mans noch nutzen.


----------



## NuVirus (20. August 2015)

Finde es beim S7 450W interessant, bis vor 1/2 Jahr - 1 Jahr Monaten wurde es noch häufig als Lite E9 und vernünftig angepriesen und jetzt soll man es nach 1-2 Jahren tauschen.

Klar ist es kein High End Netzteil aber für nen Mittelklasse PC sollte es doch noch länger als 1-2 Jahre verwendbar sein außer man kommt halt vom Alter an die 5 Jahre.


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2015)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Finde es beim S7 450W interessant, bis vor 1/2 Jahr - 1 Jahr Monaten wurde es noch häufig als Lite E9 und vernünftig angepriesen und jetzt soll man es nach 1-2 Jahren tauschen.
> 
> Klar ist es kein High End Netzteil aber für nen Mittelklasse PC sollte es doch noch länger als 1-2 Jahre verwendbar sein außer man kommt halt vom Alter an die 5 Jahre.



Weils eben Gruppe ist. Die Anforderungen haben sich geädert. Sowas passiert.


----------



## Gripschi (20. August 2015)

Ich hab z.b. mit meiner 970 mechanische Geräusche meiner HDDs gehabt, mit dem E9 480W.

Mit einer 560TI und 780TI nicht.


----------



## Schnitzel (20. August 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Das S7 dürfte.......





Stefan Payne schrieb:


> .....
> Das S7 ist aber mehr oder minder brauchbar, hat halt kein DC-DC.
> 1-2 Jährchen könnt mans noch nutzen.



Danke


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. August 2015)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Danke



Aber die ganzen Stromsparmechanismen abschaltne und keine moderne Grafikkarte nutzen (Maxwell V2, AMD Hawaii und ev. auch Tonga)...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. August 2015)

Und das ist wirklich besser als das S7?


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. August 2015)

ja, das LC-Power LC6560GP3 V2.3 verwendet die gleiche Plattoform wie die Corsair CS-Serie, ist etwas weniger effizient und preiswerter.

hier wurds getestet, Werte sind eigentlich ganz OK, Lautheit auch. Wenn das Antec VP-F nicht so furchtbar laut wäre, wäre es fast Alternativlos...

Aber so schauts LC-Power etwas besser aus.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. August 2015)

Dann geht das ja in Ordnung. Nur sind die ein bisschen overlabelt. Also Indy?


----------



## _chiller_ (21. August 2015)

Das LC-Power hat allerdings auch einige Nachteile. Insbesondere das mit den kurzen Kabeln kann schon gehörig nerven.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. August 2015)

Irgendwie muss man ja sparen. Kupfer (?) ist ja teuer.


----------



## gorgeous188 (21. August 2015)

Das LC9550 hat auch in mein Fractal Midi ganz gut gepasst. Der P8-Strang ist etwas knapp bemessen, aber trotzdem noch lang genug. Der vom E10 ist etwas länger, was das Verlegen halt eine Ecke bequemer macht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. August 2015)

Es geht um eine Klasse drunter!


----------



## Schnitzel (21. August 2015)

Ich frag mich bei LC aber immer ob ich auch das kaufe was getestet wurde.
Und da ich das persönlich nicht überprüfen kann nehme ich lieber den Spatz in der Hand als die Taube auf dem Dach.[emoji6]


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. August 2015)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich frag mich bei LC aber immer ob ich auch das kaufe was getestet wurde.
> Und da ich das persönlich nicht überprüfen kann nehme ich lieber den Spatz in der Hand als die Taube auf dem Dach.[emoji6]


Ja, tust du. Denn für Golden Samples ist die Bude viel zu klein!

Wg. Golden Samples musst dir eher bei größeren Buden sorgen machen, insbesondere die mit eigener Fertigung. Zum Beispiel Andyson (sind bekannt dafür), aber auch die ganzen 'dicken Amis' wie Corsair, Antec, XFX und Co kannst dir nicht wirklich sicher sein, ob das nicht auch entsprechend Selektierte Muster sind...

Aber, um zurück zu kommen:
Für Golden Samples brauchst u.U. auch eine elektronische Last (z.B. eine Chroma). Mir ist leider nicht wirklich bekannt, ob LC-Power sowas hat, meine bisherige Infos sagen eher, dass das nicht vorhanden ist...
Und dass sie testsamples raus geben, um zu schauen, wie sie abschneiden


----------



## Philipus II (21. August 2015)

Die beiden PCGH-Muster der nächsten Ausgabe stammen aus dem Handel (bestellt unter meiner Privat-Anschrift als ganz normaler Kunde),


----------



## _chiller_ (21. August 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Für Golden Samples brauchst u.U. auch eine elektronische Last (z.B. eine Chroma). Mir ist leider nicht wirklich bekannt, ob LC-Power sowas hat, meine bisherige Infos sagen eher, dass das nicht vorhanden ist...
> Und dass sie testsamples raus geben, um zu schauen, wie sie abschneiden


LC-Power hat schon eine Teststation, allerdings keine Chroma. Wird vermutlich eine Sunmoon sein.


----------



## Philipus II (22. August 2015)

Bei den kleineren Marken sind afair eher FAST ATE verbreitet.


----------



## Stern1710 (22. August 2015)

Erm was ist den FAST ATE?


----------



## Philipus II (22. August 2015)

Testsationen (ATE) von der Marke FAST. Es gibt schon noch ein paar mehr Hersteller als Chroma und Sunmoon. Wir haben sogar in meiner Heimatregionen einen mittelständischen Hersteller erstklassiger elektronischer Lasten: H&H.


----------



## Stern1710 (22. August 2015)

Ah ok, danke


----------



## poiu (23. August 2015)

Es gibt sehr sehr viele, nur die meisten sind nicht für Netzteiltests gedacht, man kann diese dafür verwenden aber ATX anschlüsse sind zB keine dran usw...

die Fast die ich kenne sind aber noch mal nee ecke billiger als die SunMoon SM268


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. August 2015)

Soooo teuer ist die Sunmoon Sm268 gar nicht. Im Internet habe ich was zwischen 2,5und 5k gelesen


----------



## Philipus II (23. August 2015)

Selbst die Lasten von Chroma sind für ein 550-Watt-Netzteil noch ganz leistbar. Richtig teuer wird es, wenn man viel Last für starke Netzteile benötigt, für die Effizienzmessung ein High-End-Powermeter beschafft oder eine AC-Source möchte. Die AC-Source alleine kostet derzeit etwa 17k Euro, wenn man ausreichend Leistung für ein 2000-Watt-Netzteil haben möchte. Auch die Automatisierung ist sehr teuer, wenn man nicht gerade die komplette Software selbst schreibt/schreiben kann.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2015)

Planst du denn, irgendwann mal deine eigene Chroma plus Extras zu haben? 
Oder ist das finanziell einfach nicht stemmbar?


----------



## Stern1710 (23. August 2015)

Vielleicht lässt Computec ja nebenbei mal eine springen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. August 2015)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Vielleicht lässt Computec ja nebenbei mal eine springen?


Eher sein neuer Arbeitgeber...
Computec wird wohl kaum so viel Kohle locker machen (können)...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. August 2015)

Eine AC Source bringt doch keinen Vorteil in Sachen Tests für die Realität, oder?


----------



## Philipus II (23. August 2015)

Nur mit AC-Source sind die Tests reproduzierbar. Ohne AC-Source hat man immer einen Zufallsfaktor drin. Für ernsthafte Tests ist eine AC-Source daher sehr vorteilhaft. Ein unsauberes AC-Signal kann sich auf Netzteile auswirken, Ergebnisse sind daher ohne AC-Source nur bedingt vergleichbar.

Eigenes Equipment ist als Reviewer kaum machbar, wenn man nicht bereit ist, sich mit sehr grundlegender Ausrüstung zu begnügen. Schlussendlcih heißt die Auswahl Chroma oder Eigentumswohnung - und letztere scheint mir doch das bessere Investment für die Zukunft. Ich gehe daher 2016 eher auf Wohnungsschau, denn Miete zahlen nervt auf Dauer und die Zinsen sind niedrig. Einem Gebrauchtschnäppchen könnte ich aber nicht widerstehen - ich schau regelmäßig die Angebote durch...

Ich will mir mittelfristig eine Sunmoon und ein 4-Kanal-Oszilloskop beschaffen. Damit kann ich die Lüfterdrehzahlen und Schutzschaltungen zu Hause testen, das spart sehr viel Zeit vor Ort an der Chroma. Mein Oszilloskop sollte in der Wochen in den Seecontainer verladen werden, ich hoffe das klappt. Wer schön, dann wäre der erste Schritt schon geschafft . Fehlen nur noch die Lasten...

 Für die meisten Messungen werde ich aber auch dann fremde Ausrüstung nutzen. Das funktioniert in der Praxis ganz gut, auch wenn kurzfristige Tests unmöglich sind und alles mehrere Monate Vorlaufzeit benötigt. Dank meinem eigenen Software-Kit ist das Testen bei Listan sehr entspannt. Anschließen, USB-Stick einstecken, Lastprogramm importieren, starten und dann warten, bis der Testdurchlauf beendet ist. Die Chroma 8000 ATS ist schon verdammt praktisch, kostet nichts (außer einer Kopie aller Rohdaten, aber die Hersteller versorgen mich trotzdem mit Mustern) und wird regelmäßig gewartet. Letzteres ist durchaus ein fetter Kostenpunkt. Für die jährliche Wartung und Kalibrierung einer Chroma ATE kann man (im Idealfall jährlich) etwa 3.000 Euro einplanen. Für freiberufliche Mitarbeiter (und auch die Redaktionen) sind solche Kosten für Randthemen wie Netzteile kaum zu stemmen.

Auch wenn ich der Chroma vom Hardwareluxx nicht ihre Genauigkeit abspreche - die Lasten verlieren kaum an Präzision, das Powermeter schon eher - fehlende Wartung macht die Messergebnisse direkt formal anzweifelbar. Nur mit erstklassigen Messergebnissen kann man sich auch mal mit Herstellern anlegen und den Finger in die Wunde legen. Ich bin daher ganz dankbar, dass Listan ihre Chromas regelmäßig durch Chroma Europe durchchecken lässt. Den Kalibrierungszeitraum mal um ein Jahr zu verschieben ist kein großes Ding, viele Reviewer kalibrieren ihre Hardware allerdings gar nicht nach. Eine eigene Chroma kaufe ich mir daher (hoffentlich) nicht - das habe ich mir ganz fest vorgenommen.

Dieses Jahr gehts erstmal noch auf Schulung (2 Tage, Schulung bei PCE Powercontrol, dem deutschen Distributor und Servicepartner von Chroma).


----------



## poiu (23. August 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Soooo teuer ist die Sunmoon Sm268 gar nicht. Im Internet habe ich was zwischen 2,5und 5k gelesen



die Sunmoon die ich hier hab kostet um die 3000$ die SM268 kostet 600$ woher die wucher Preise kommen die im Netz rumgeistern weiß ich nicht.

Ich hab die Preise direkt von SunMoon es gibt übrigens zwei SunMoon anbieter beide haben eine SM268 im Angebot der eine eine 5500 der andere eine 8000er


----------



## Philipus II (23. August 2015)

Wir wissen ja, wo man die direkt ab Werk kauft . Wer das nicht weiß und auf Angebote in den USA oder Europa angewiesen ist zahlt sicher deutlich mehr.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. August 2015)

Das ist ja eigentlich sehr günstig. Schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das ist ja eigentlich sehr günstig. Schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieso? Hast du keine SunMoon im Keller stehen?


----------



## Olstyle (23. August 2015)

Sowas müsste eigentlich die Funktion einer reproduzierbaren 230V Quelle erfüllen:
https://www.reimo.com/de/82284-sinus_wechselrichter_12_230v_3000w/
Brauchst halt nur nen Batzen 12V Batterien der den Testdurchgang hält.


----------



## Philipus II (23. August 2015)

Ich bezweifle dass so ein Wechselrichter wirklich 100% sauber Wechselspannung generiert. Allein die Spannungstoleranz von 5 Prozent disqualifiziert dieses Modell für reproduzierbare Bedingungen. Auch die Belastungen des Einschaltstrom-Tests könnten zu hoch sein und falsche Ergebnisse provozieren. Eine gute USV sollte präziser sein.


----------



## poiu (23. August 2015)

eine AC Source braucht man nur für Netzteiltests oder fürs Labor


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. August 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso? Hast du keine SunMoon im Keller stehen?


Ne nicht so praktisch, wenn mal wieder die Pumpe kaputt ist. Aber eine Chroma im Kleiderschrank meiner Schwester.


----------



## Philipus II (23. August 2015)

Magst du mir deine Schwester mal vorstellen?

Testequipment ist numla sehr teuer. Die Absatzmärkte sind limitiert und die Industriekunden haben gigantische Budgets.


----------



## Olstyle (23. August 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle dass so ein Wechselrichter wirklich 100% sauber Wechselspannung generiert. Allein die Spannungstoleranz von 5 Prozent disqualifiziert dieses Modell für reproduzierbare Bedingungen. Auch die Belastungen des Einschaltstrom-Tests könnten zu hoch sein und falsche Ergebnisse provozieren. Eine gute USV sollte präziser sein.


Reproduzierbare != sauber(wobei 100% sauber wohl eh Messbedingungen fernab der Realität beim Endanwender wären). 
Die Frage bei den Toleranzen ist ob die über den Betrieb mit einem einzigen Wechselrichter oder über die Schwankungen zwischen mehreren Geräten geht.
Eine USV ist im Endeffekt das Selbe mit einer Batterie und einer Netzspannungsüberwachung dran.


----------



## poiu (23. August 2015)

Batterien erzeugen aber kein konstante Spannung 

Phillip hat schon recht, damit die ergebnisse wirklich reproduzierbar und sauber sind also unbeeinflusst  von stör&Fehlerquellen

Also eine Sunmoon ist klasse um vorabzu testen, also tests zu mache ndie unabhängig sind von AC Source und langwierig 

die SM5500 und SM8000 ATE sind dafür perfekt, die sm268 zu schwach, die ist okay wenn man ab und zu was macht mit keinen NTs beschäftigt.


Problem ist das ich weiß das eine Samtron (müsste nochmal nachfragen wie die hieß ) oder Fast , reproduzierbar Ripple Fehler erzeugt hat, eine Review seite ist da ziemlich auf die Nase gefallen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. August 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Magst du mir deine Schwester mal vorstellen?



Aha ich hab dich durchschaut!  Du willst wohl die Chroma mitnehmen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (24. August 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Aha ich hab dich durchschaut!  Du willst wohl die Chroma mitnehmen.



Na selbstverständlich ... Was dachtest du denn ... In dem Kleiderschrank wird nichts anderes brauchbares für Phillip drinne sein


----------



## Pu244 (24. August 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Eine gute USV sollte präziser sein.



Meine Line Interactiv USV schwankt ganz schön zwischen 210V und 230V, je nach Last, ist eine APC 1400 BX GR, bei einer Online USV dürfte auchnoch die Frequenz ordentlich schwanken. Ich habe mir noch eine APC 1500VA Pro USV als Bastlerware gekauft, ich hoffe das sie dennoch läuft und die Leute einfach nur das Ding  nicht verkaufen konnten da es einen NEMA Stecker hat. Wenn nicht dann gibt es hier bald Bilder vom Innenleben einer APC USV (sofern sich APC weigert das Teil zu reparieren).



Olstyle schrieb:


> Reproduzierbare != sauber(wobei 100% sauber wohl eh Messbedingungen fernab der Realität beim Endanwender wären).
> Die Frage bei den Toleranzen ist ob die über den Betrieb mit einem einzigen Wechselrichter oder über die Schwankungen zwischen mehreren Geräten geht.
> Eine USV ist im Endeffekt das Selbe mit einer Batterie und einer Netzspannungsüberwachung dran.



Einen Wechselrichter oder eine USV zu nehmen ist relativ dämlich, aus dem ganz einfachen Grund da es nur darum geht das Gerät im Grenzbereich zu halten. Der liegt so um 200-240V (niedriger=besser) und 47Hz-53Hz. Deshalb wird da garantiert nicht viel investiert um die Spannung/Frequenz absolut konstant zu halten, es ist ja egal solange sie nicht den vorgegebenen Bereich verlassen. Wichtiger ist da schon die Umschaltzeit, darauf wird recht viel wert gelegt und da kommt der Hersteller auch in teufels Küche wenn er da schlampt.

Wichtig ist das allemal, die Netzfrequenz darf mit quasi 50Hz als konstant angesehen werden, gernauer bekommt man es wohl auch nicht hin. Das Kritische ist die Spannung und da kommt es doch sehr stark an wo man wohnt. Bei meiner alten Bude war die mit 230V +- 0,5V nahezu konstant, in dem Studentenwohnheim indem ich jetzt lebe eiert sie je nach Tageszeit und Wochentag zwischen 230V und 220V hin und her, im Extremfall waren es auch nur 215V und die Blindlasten sind hier auch nicht zu vernachlässigen. Das Problem ist wohl das Werte wie der Einschaltstrom garantiert von der Spannung abhängen und auch die Stützzeit dürfte davon abhängen, wobei mich da interessiert ob es das Ergebnis nicht verfälscht wenn man in einem Wellental statt einem Wellenkamm abschaltet.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. August 2015)

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus mit der Qualität von Handy /Tablet NT mit USB Anschluss? Hat das Handy wenigstens Glättungskondensatoren, falls das NT minderwertige schwankende Spannung ausgibt?


----------



## Pu244 (24. August 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich aus mit der Qualität von Handy /Tablet NT mit USB Anschluss? Hat das Handy wenigstens Glättungskondensatoren, falls das NT minderwertige schwankende Spannung ausgibt?



Vermutlich, man hört ja nur von Billignetzteilen das sie brennen oder ab und zu ihren Besitzer ins Jenseits verfrachten, aber niemals von abstürzenden Smartphones.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. August 2015)

Ok ein gutes Argument für teurere bzw. Zertifizierte Nts. Und was meinst du, wie sieht das mit einigermaßen hochwertigen hochwertigen Powerbanks aus ( in meinem Falle TP Link)? Ich hab hier ein 2 Ampere NT von meinem Blaupunkt Tablet ( ) und möchte wissen ob ich es damit laden könnte oder ob das keine so gute Idee ist. Weil das Teil macht auf mich keinen so guten Eindruck. Das sieht so aufgebläht aus.


----------



## poiu (24. August 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Meine Line Interactiv USV schwankt ganz schön zwischen 210V und 230V, je nach Last, ist eine APC 1400 BX GR, bei einer Online USV dürfte auchnoch die Frequenz ordentlich schwanken. Ich habe mir noch eine APC 1500VA Pro USV als Bastlerware gekauft, ich hoffe das sie dennoch läuft und die Leute einfach nur das Ding  nicht verkaufen konnten da es einen NEMA Stecker hat. Wenn nicht dann gibt es hier bald Bilder vom Innenleben einer APC USV (sofern sich APC weigert das Teil zu reparieren).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dito 

ja die Netzspannung ist stark abhängig vom Standort und Uhrzeit, wenn man in der nähe eines umspannwerkswohnt ist diemeist zu hoch aber Top 

In Industriegebieten dürfte die generell Problematisch sein weil die Störungen die die Maschinen ins Netz senden nicht ohne sind, wenn der Nachbar Bohrmaschine an schmeißt reicht das schon aus XD



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich aus mit der Qualität von Handy /Tablet NT mit USB Anschluss? Hat das Handy wenigstens Glättungskondensatoren, falls das NT minderwertige schwankende Spannung ausgibt?



ich fand das Video so gut hab es sogar mal in einem Artikel verlinkt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nTRIxloDcI



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ok ein gutes Argument für teurere bzw. Zertifizierte Nts. Und was meinst du, wie sieht das mit einigermaßen hochwertigen hochwertigen Powerbanks aus ( in meinem Falle TP Link)? Ich hab hier ein 2 Ampere NT von meinem Blaupunkt Tablet ( ) und möchte wissen ob ich es damit laden könnte oder ob das keine so gute Idee ist. Weil das Teil macht auf mich keinen so guten Eindruck. Das sieht so aufgebläht aus.



Es ist schwer zu sagen wie gut oder schlecht ein NT ist NT unter 75W haben gar keine PFC und ich hab hier schon Netzteile gesehen 

Aber Robert will diese auch mal vorknöpfen sobald das mit ECOPSU läuft, was aber halt dann auch dauern wird


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (24. August 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> ich fand das Video so gut hab es sogar mal in einem Artikel verlinkt
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nTRIxloDcI



Es lohnt sich eben doch, auch mal bei Hersteller selber nach zu fragen


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. August 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich aus mit der Qualität von Handy /Tablet NT mit USB Anschluss? Hat das Handy wenigstens Glättungskondensatoren, falls das NT minderwertige schwankende Spannung ausgibt?


Du hast danach wahrscheinlich 'nen Buck/Boost Converter, so dass es nicht ganz so tragisch ist, wie gut die Eingangsspannung ist. 

Allerdings gilt auch hier:
Je mieser die Eingangspannung, desto mehr werden die Komponenten gestresst.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Sowas müsste eigentlich die Funktion einer reproduzierbaren 230V Quelle erfüllen:
> https://www.reimo.com/de/82284-sinus_wechselrichter_12_230v_3000w/
> Brauchst halt nur nen Batzen 12V Batterien der den Testdurchgang hält.



Prinzipiell ist die Idee gar nicht so dumm. Allerdings würde ich anders denken wollen und das ganze anders implementieren wollen -> Solaranlage aufm Dach.
Aber auch dann ist man zeitlich schon sehr beschränkt. Wenn die Anlage nicht genug Saft liefert, um das ganze Testsetup zu versorgen, schaut man dumm aus der Wäsche...

Aber egal, was man macht, letztendlich läufts doch auf eine AC-Last raus.

Man könnte sich natürlich auch selbst was basteln....
Allerdings ist hier wieder das Problem die Präzision und halt auch ein sauberes Sinus Signal raus zu bekommen...

Egal wie du es drehst und wendest, mal eben kann man leider sowas nicht kaufen...
Und selbst wenn, dann ist das Problem die Toleranz...

Bei einer AC-Soruce hast das Problem nicht, da sie eben genau für diesen Einsatzweck gebaut wurde...
Eine USV wird gebaut, um überhaupt die Geräte, die dranhängen kurzzeitig(!!) am Leben zu halten, damit man das, was man macht, noch abspeichern kann und den Rechner in Ruhe runterfahren. DAS ist der einzige Sinn und Grund für eine USV.
Da ists dann auch reichlich egal, ob die Spannung dann zwischen 210VAC und 240VAC schwankt.
Dazu: Die meisten (billigen) USVs schmeißen eine Rechteckspannung raus. Das mag nicht jedes Netzteil usw...


----------



## Stern1710 (24. August 2015)

Ich lenke nur sehr ungern vom Thema ab, aber: Ich suche erneut ein Netzteil für ein AM1-System. Dabei ist mir der Formfaktor ziemlich egal, ein leiser Betrieb (alle anderen Komponenten sind ohne beweglichen Bauteile) ist aber sehr wünschenswert. Preislich nicht all zu teuer


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. August 2015)

Super Flower Golden Green oder so.
Wichtig: Es MUSS DC-DC sein (bzw sollte  es)...

Ev. ginge auch das 150W lüfterlose FSP Flex ATX Netzteil.


----------



## Stern1710 (24. August 2015)

Oder so? Vlt gibt es da auch ein genaueres Modell?


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. August 2015)

Netzteile mit Hersteller: Super Flower, Leistung bis 550W, 80 PLUS (115V): ab 80 PLUS Gold Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

+ (ev, vielleicht, aber da auch nicht nennenswert günstiger, eher Blödsinn).
FSP Fortron/Source FSP150-50TNF 150W Flex-ATX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Stern1710 (24. August 2015)

Wieso sollte es eigentlich unbedingt DC-DC haben, der Grund erschließt sich mir hier leider nicht ganz


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. August 2015)

Weils keine Mag-Amp Indy Netzteile mehr gibt 
Du hast also die Wahl zwischen DC-DC und Gruppenreguliert.

Und das ist bei modernen Systemen einfach mal richtig schlecht, da sich die CPU z.T. ganz abschalten kann...
Und auch bei voller Last hast eigentlich ~95-99% der Last auf der +12V Leitung...

Sprich: üble Querbelastungen sind schon relativ normal.


Oh btw:
Habt ihr mal in meinen Innereien Thread geschaut?


----------



## Stern1710 (24. August 2015)

Danke Stefan 

Gleich mal abchecken


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (25. August 2015)

Moin zusammen ...

Hat irgendwer von euch nähere Infos zu diesem Netzteil ???
Wer baut das und gibt es evtl schon Test von den Ding ???

Von den Anschlüssen her könnte es ein SeaSonic G in passiv sein o_O


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. August 2015)

schau dir das Design noch mal GENAU an, denk mal scharf nach und überlege mal, welche 500W Netzteile es sonst noch so gab, mit Gold oder Platin Zertifikat, die so ähnlich ausschauten.

Kleiner Tip: diese Plattform wird in modifizierter Form von einem sehr bekannten und beliebten High End Netzteil verwendet. Und Seasonic ist es nicht. Auch Super Flower nicht.


----------



## Stern1710 (25. August 2015)

Ist es die Aurum Xilencer-Plattform von FSP, welche im P10 550W verwendet wird? So mein Tipp


----------



## Philipus II (25. August 2015)

Jep, und damit zwar gut aber überteuert.


----------



## Stern1710 (25. August 2015)

Hehe, endlich mal was gewusst. Wo bleibt eigentlich mein Nobelpreis?


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2015)

Du kriegst einen festen Händedruck und ein Schulterklopfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stern1710 (25. August 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kriegst einen festen Händedruck und ein Schulterklopfen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mehr als gar nichts


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. August 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Jep, und damit zwar gut aber überteuert.



Etwa 30-35€ mehr als wie das Original


----------



## Stern1710 (25. August 2015)

Man zahlt halt der Markenaufschlag


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2015)

Im Nofan ist eben der bessere Lüfter drin.


----------



## Pu244 (25. August 2015)

180€ halten sich ja noch im Rahmen, passive Netzteile sind eben teuer. Sonst haben Seasonic und Superflower mit ihren Derivaten den Markt für gute passive Netzteile aufgeteilt, man kann noch Enermax hinzunehmen, wenn man großzügig darüber hinwegsieht das man im oberen Lastbereich dann doch einen Lüfter bräuchte.


----------



## Multithread (25. August 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> 180€ halten sich ja noch im Rahmen, passive Netzteile sind eben teuer.


Muss jetzt nicht unbedingt sein:
Geizhals Superflower und Seasonic
mal abgesehen davon das Seasonic es sich mit der Lautstärke verbockt hat, sind das mMn grundsolide Netzteile mit guten Komponenten.

Das Nofamsieht eigentlich gut aus, abgesehen davon das ich die Anzahl Anschlüsse doch etwas knapp bemessen sehe

(Mein X-850 hat gerade mal 1 Festplatten und 2 PCI-E slots frei)


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. August 2015)

Gibts eigentlich auch brauchbare semi-passive Alternativen zum E10, also um die 100 Euronen?


----------



## Stern1710 (25. August 2015)

Für was bitte Semi-Passiv?


----------



## FrozenPie (25. August 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich auch brauchbare semi-passive Alternativen zum E10, also um die 100 Euronen?


Da wäre das Super Flower Leadex Gold 550W ATX welches einen alternativen Semi-Passiv-Modus bietet, aber auch normal mit dauerhaft aktivem Lüfter betrieben werden kann


----------



## Multithread (25. August 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich auch brauchbare semi-passive Alternativen zum E10, also um die 100 Euronen?


Semi-passiv? Soweit Ich weiss, sind die alle lauter als das e10
Selbst viele Passiv Netzteile sind lauter *hust*Seasonic*hust*


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. August 2015)

Hmm,
bei Super Flower bin ich von den Lüftern noch nicht so überzeugt.
Suche momentan halt ein sehr leises bzw. semi-passives NT mit 450-500W.
Wenn es um die Lautstärke geht, dann scheint BQ wohl ziemlich alternativ los zu sein :/



Multithread schrieb:


> Semi-passiv? Soweit Ich weiss, sind die alle lauter als das e10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich würde ja auch direkt zum E10 greifen, wenn MF nicht wieder seine Faxen machen würde 
Ansonsten warte ich halt noch etwas oder bestelle einfach bei Alternate.


----------



## Pu244 (25. August 2015)

Eine böse Überraschung, die USV die ich ersteigert habe läuft nur mit 115V, somit wird wohl nichts aus meinem Vorhaben eine 300€ USV für 40€ zu bekommen, jedenfalls nicht solange ich nicht in die USA oder nach Japan ziehe. Bevor mich jemand für Blöd erklärt: im Angebotstext stand 230V und ich habe nachgesehen, den NEMA Typ B Stecker gibt es auch in Regionen mit 220-240V. Morgen wende ich mich mal bei APC an, dass das Teil einen Weibereichseingang hat ist unwahrscheinlich (das stünde sonst drauf), eventuell kann ich ja an die Platinen für 230V kommen. Blöde Sache, das Ding ist sonst offenbar neu, samt Originalversiegelung der Akkus, für Amis oder Japaner wäre das ein echtes Schnäppchen. 



Multithread schrieb:


> Muss jetzt nicht unbedingt sein:
> Geizhals Superflower und Seasonic
> mal abgesehen davon das Seasonic es sich mit der Lautstärke verbockt hat, sind das mMn grundsolide Netzteile mit guten Komponenten.
> 
> ...



Gibt natürlich auch noch das Enermax mit 550W und das kostet etwa 200€. Von daher ist es zwar schon am oberen Ende angesiedelt, aber noch nicht so das man sagen kann das es Mondpreise wären.


----------



## Icedaft (25. August 2015)

Gibts keinen Umschalter an dem Teil?


----------



## Pu244 (25. August 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Gibts keinen Umschalter an dem Teil?



Leider nein, wäre wohl vermutlich auch ein wenig komplexer, da der Inverter dann zwei verschiedene Spannungen erzeugen müßte. Ich hoffe APC kann mir dann morgen genaueres sagen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (26. August 2015)

Stimmt Stefan ...

Wenn ich das hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit dem hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vergleiche, dann fallen mir schon unübersehbare Gemeinsamkeiten auf 

Aber wo liegt da die Relation am Preis


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. August 2015)

Oh es gibt ein neues super tolles Review auf Jonnyguru, das einem echt an der Kompetenz der Tester dort zweifen lässt:
Corsair RM850i...
Endwertung: 9,9.
Lötqualität würde ich jetzt echt nicht als gut bezeichnen wollen

Merke:
Wenn am Ende eine 10 von 10 rauskommt, bei einem Test, ist das Bewertungssystem fürs Klo.

Und in einem anderen Test gibts Punktabzüge für das Vorhandensein von einem Berg Anschluss  

Auch wenn der Anschluss nicht so toll ist, aber DAFÜR Punkte abzugehen, geht mal gar nicht.
Denn es gibt ja auch noch sowas:
TeVii S482 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mystique SaTiX-S2 Sky CI Xpress Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mystique SaTiX-S2 V2 CI Dual Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

InLine 76666U, 2x USB 3.0, PCIe x1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
http://geizhals.de/exsys-ex-11082-a628682.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
http://geizhals.de/conceptronic-cusb3exi-a523538.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
http://geizhals.de/delock-89242-a511819.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
http://geizhals.de/exsys-ex-11092-l-a490963.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
http://geizhals.de/delock-89359-a1138597.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
http://geizhals.de/delock-61893-a749588.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
http://geizhals.de/delock-89288-esatap-shared-pcie-x1-a718655.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
http://geizhals.de/inline-76664c-a1211189.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


DAS muss man sich echt mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen!



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Stimmt Stefan ...
> Wenn ich das hier
> 
> 
> ...


Und wenn du dann noch 'nen Blick darauf wirfst:
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/fsp-aurum-xilenser-500fld-power-supply-review/2/



Pu244 schrieb:


> Eine böse Überraschung, die USV die ich ersteigert habe läuft nur mit 115V, somit wird wohl nichts aus meinem Vorhaben eine 300€ USV für 40€ zu bekommen,


Wo kommt da Teil her?! China??
Oder warum hast den Verkäufer nicht kontaktiert?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. August 2015)

Was zur Hölle soll ein  "Berg Anschluss" sein?


----------



## gorgeous188 (26. August 2015)

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules/NDReviews/images/CorsairRM850i/DSC_1078.jpg


> And the only Berg connectors I see are on adapters.


Die einzigen Eisberg-Verbinder, die ich sehe, sind per Adapter  Dabei bedeutet Floppy ja eigentlich was anderes 



> we also have a fan test button on this panel. Hit it and see if the fan spins. If it does, the fan works.


Gut zu wissen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. August 2015)

Hier. Stand. Mist. Wie  immer halt.


----------



## gorgeous188 (26. August 2015)

Deswegen hat der gute Stefan doch gerade eben eine kleine Liste mit PCIe-Steckkarten mit Floppy-Anschluss gepostet.


----------



## Stern1710 (26. August 2015)

Doofe Frage, für was brauchen die einen Floppy? Das PCIe - Interface sollte doch auch auf x1 genug Strom für so einen kleinen Controller liefern. Oder hat das was mit einer benötigten Spannung zu tun, die PCIe nicht liefern kann?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. August 2015)

Empfiehlt sich wohl auch mal die Bilder durchzuschauen und nicht nur die Beschreibung Beschreibung zu lesen


----------



## Pu244 (26. August 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wo kommt da Teil her?! China??
> Oder warum hast den Verkäufer nicht kontaktiert?



Von Ebay:
Defekt fÃ¼r Bastler: APC Back UPS PRO USV 1500VA BR1500G NEMA-5 Typ-B Ste 312247 | eBay

Der Punkt warum ich den Verkäufer nicht gefragt habe ist das die Antworten dann meist auf Ebay veröffentlicht werden und dann ist es aus mit dem Schnäppchen.

Ich habe recherchiert und herausgefunden das es tatsächlich einige Länder gibt die NEMA Stecker nutzen aber ein 220-240V Endverbrauchernetz haben. Da angegeben wurd das man die USV einschalten konnte bedeutete das für mich das die USV einerseits zumindest teilweise Funktionsfähig war und andererseits das sie wohl wirklich mit 230V funktioniert (irgendwie logisch, wenn ich das Ding einschalte fällt mir das auf wenn die USV nur 115V braucht, der Varistor einen Kurzschluss verursacht oder das Ding in Flammen aufgeht).

Meine Vermutungen waren (gestaffelt nach Wahrscheinlichkeit):

1: Das Ding funktioniert und wird versteigert weil es als Rückläufer in Deutschland nicht so einfach an den Mann gebracht werden kann. Nichts was sich nicht mit zwei Adaptern lösen läßt.
2: Die Akkus sind im Eimer. Das ist nichts ungewöhnliches, es gibt genug Leute die keine Ahnung haben das ein vollentladener Akku nach einem mal tot ist und man die Dinger deshalb immer am Netz lassen muß (ein paar Stunden zu trennen ist Ok) oder man die Akkus abklemmen muß. Das läßt sich einfach mit einem Voltmeter feststellen und dann kommt ein Satz neue Akkus rein.
3: Das Ding ist wirklich hin. Da das Teil quasi neu ist kann man ja bei APC anfragen ob die es nicht reparieren oder einem die Platine günstig schicken. Andernfalls hätte ich ein interessantes Projekt "wie repariere ich eine USV".

Nach meinem ersten Eindruck ist es Punkt 1, allerdings mit der üblen Einschränkung das es nur mit 100-120V läuft statt mit 220-240V. APC hat ja jetzt auf, da kann ich fragen was zutun ist, genial wäre es schon wenn ich die USV behalten könnte, normal kostet sie knapp 300€ (Amazon hat irgendwie ein Angebot mit 230€ drin, da wird aber als Spannung 120V angegeben, auch wenn es das wohl nicht ist).


----------



## gorgeous188 (26. August 2015)

Für meine Xonar DX kann ich bestätigen: die braucht 5V, glaube für die Operationsverstärker. PCIe liefert aber nur 12V und 3,3V. Im Gegensatz zu PCI, denn die D1 hat keinen Floppy-Anschluss, ist aber sonst haargenau die gleiche Karte. Ohne Floppy "funktioniert" die Karte zwar, die Lautstärke geht aber nur bis etwa 40% (gefühlt, Regler natürlich auf 100%), und das Mikrofon ist durch Aussetzer und Verzerrungen nicht benutzbar.


----------



## Pu244 (26. August 2015)

Das Positive zuerst: das Teil wurde 2013 hergestellt und hat auf jeden Fall noch Garantie! Das blöde: sie wollen es nicht (mehr) gegen eine 230V Version austauschen und mit der Bestellung einer kompatiblem Platine scheint es auch Probleme zu geben.


----------



## EastCoast (26. August 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Merke:
> Wenn am Ende eine 10 von 10 rauskommt, bei einem Test, ist das Bewertungssystem fürs Klo.
> 
> Und in einem anderen Test gibts Punktabzüge für das Vorhandensein von einem Berg Anschluss



Für Berg-Anschlüsse gibt's bei dem Reviewer immer einen Abzug, ebenso z.B. wenn das getestete Netzteil nicht vollmodular ist. Da er das aber klar dazu schreibt, kann man die Pünktchen ja wieder drauf rechnen, wenn einen selbst das nicht stört.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. August 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle soll ein  "Berg Anschluss" sein?


Siehe die Bilder, die ich hatte 

Im Volksmund Floppy Connector genannt. Wollte das noch irgendwo dazu schreiben, habs aber doch irgendwie verpeilt 



Stern1710 schrieb:


> Doofe Frage, für was brauchen die einen Floppy? Das PCIe - Interface sollte doch auch auf x1 genug Strom für so einen kleinen Controller liefern. Oder hat das was mit einer benötigten Spannung zu tun, die PCIe nicht liefern kann?


+5V.

Und hat schlicht Preisgründe. Ein stupider Stromanschluss ist halt billiger als 'nen Schaltregler drauf zu klatschen, that's all.
Gibt ja auch einige (deutlich teurere) Karten, die keinen Anschluss brauchen.

Bei DVB-S Karten brauchsts u.U. weil sie mehr als 25W aufnehmen könnten. Oder eben auch den Wandler sparen wollen.


----------



## S754 (26. August 2015)

Weiß hier jemand, ob man noch neue AT-Netzteile kaufen kann?


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Hmm,
> bei Super Flower bin ich von den Lüftern noch nicht so überzeugt.
> Suche momentan halt ein sehr leises bzw. semi-passives NT mit 450-500W.
> Wenn es um die Lautstärke geht, dann scheint BQ wohl ziemlich alternativ los zu sein :/



Wozu muss es unbedingt Semi Passiv sein?



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Ich würde ja auch direkt zum E10 greifen, wenn MF nicht wieder seine Faxen machen würde
> Ansonsten warte ich halt noch etwas oder bestelle einfach bei Alternate.



Keine Ahnung, was die immer haben, aber bei so einem Laden würde ich z.B. nicht kaufen.


----------



## Philipus II (26. August 2015)

DIe Lüfter bei semi-passiv-Netzteilen von Super Flower laufen recht spät an. Lagergeräusche sind daher faktisch kein besonderes Problem.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Weiß hier jemand, ob man noch neue AT-Netzteile kaufen kann?


Bei Pollin geschaut?
Ansonsten wirds recht teuer.

Aber da kannst dir ev. auch was basteln 
Da die 3,3V eh immer via Mag Amp, DC-DC oder Linearregler erzeugt wird, geht eigentlich jedes gewöhnliche ATX Netzteil.

Musst dir halt 'nen ATX to AT Adapter basteln. inkl An/Aus Schalter...
Aber alles nicht soo schwer...


----------



## S754 (26. August 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Bei Pollin geschaut?


Wer oder was ist Pollin?


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ansonsten wirds recht teuer.
> 
> Aber da kannst dir ev. auch was basteln
> Da die 3,3V eh immer via Mag Amp, DC-DC oder Linearregler erzeugt wird, geht eigentlich jedes gewöhnliche ATX Netzteil.
> ...


Basteln ist bei mir nicht drin, das kann ich nicht, dazu fehlt mir das Equipment.

Ich glaube das Netzteil zu reparieren wäre besser. Vielleicht finde ich einen Elektroniker der mir das macht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. August 2015)

Pollin ist ein Shop für alles mögliche mit Elektronik glaub. Auf jeden Fall waren das auch die Götter, die die Fuhre Delta 500 W NT vorm Müll gerettet haben.


----------



## S754 (26. August 2015)

Also bei Reichelt und RS habe ich auch nichts gefunden, schade. Bei Ebay kaufe ich nur ungern.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Weiß hier jemand, ob man noch neue AT-Netzteile kaufen kann?



Computer-Schaltnetzteil TPSF-200-4-A - Computer und Zubehör - Hardware - Netzteile - Pollin Electronic

Noch Fragen?


----------



## S754 (26. August 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Computer-Schaltnetzteil TPSF-200-4-A - Computer und Zubehör - Hardware - Netzteile - Pollin Electronic
> 
> Noch Fragen?


Heeey, super! Danke :*


----------



## _chiller_ (26. August 2015)

Meine SF Leadex Platinum Testmuster-Armada  Test kommt am 08.09.


----------



## tsd560ti (26. August 2015)

Sind das verschiedene Wattklasse oder sind die 2 verreckt?


----------



## Philipus II (26. August 2015)

Sind zwei verschiedene Watt-Klassen (erkennbar am Lüfter).


----------



## poiu (26. August 2015)

Super Blumen noch nie gehört


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. August 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was die immer haben, aber bei so einem Laden würde ich z.B. nicht kaufen.


Bestelle bei dieser Bude auch nur, wenn es nicht anders geht (wegen Preis und Verfügbarkeit).
Hab mich aber nun für Alternate (und das klassische E10 500W) entschieden. Da tut man wenigstens was fürs Gewissen


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. August 2015)

SO, mein ~300€ Lötgerät ist heut gekommen. Und natürlich erst einmal die Flossen verbrannt....
UNschön: Muss den einen Kolben auf 400°C stellen, sonst verstopft die Düse...


Blöd:
Die Litze liegt jetzt noch auf der Post...


----------



## Icedaft (26. August 2015)

Da stand bestimmt auch nicht in der Anleitung das Du die Lötspitzentemperatur mit den Fingerkuppen verifizieren sollst...  Gute Besserung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. August 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Da stand bestimmt auch nicht in der Anleitung das Du die Lötspitzentemperatur mit den Fingerkuppen verifizieren sollst...  Gute Besserung.



Na, soo doof bin ich nun doch nicht 
Darauf pass ich schon auf.

Nur den Draht, den ich in die (verstopfte) Düse gesteckt hab, hätt ich besser nicht angepackt 

Aber 2 Kolben zu haben, ist schon nice. Vorallen wenn man bisserl Unterdruck anlegen kann...
Werd mal schauen, was für Spitzchen man noch dafür bekommt und was die kosten sollen


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber 2 Kolben zu haben, ist schon nice. Vorallen wenn man bisserl Unterdruck anlegen kann...



Hört sich irgendwie etwas ferkelhaft an.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (26. August 2015)

Welche Plattform ist nochmal im Corsair cx550m verbaut?


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. August 2015)

Müssts DSA sein, wie beim CX500 ohne M


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (26. August 2015)

ahja, richtig geraten. Danke


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. August 2015)

Hm, Kabel mal eben umlöten geht auch mit dem neuen Maschinchen nicht wirklich - schade...

Werd da wohl auf 'nen Föhn sparen müssen...
Aber erst mal kommen nächsten Monat 'nen pärchen SMD Pinzetten und andere Spitzen...

PS: so ganz zufrieden bin ich nicht. Das Teil neigt irgendwie dazu zu verstopfen...
Aber hey, was kann man schon für 'ne sub 300 Lötstation mit Blase- und Saugfunktion erwarten?!


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (27. August 2015)

Ähhmm, ja

"Die Gedanken sind frei..." 


Themenwechsel

Wann wollte BeQuiet! seine 550W Version des DPP11 vorstellen?


----------



## poiu (27. August 2015)

anfang September


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (27. August 2015)

War nicht mal Mitte August gesagt? Egal, Danke


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2015)

September erst. 
Wenns nicht solange dauert wie beim Silent Wings 3 kann man sich ja schon freuen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (27. August 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Pollin ist ein Shop für alles mögliche mit Elektronik glaub. Auf jeden Fall waren das auch die Götter, die die Fuhre Delta 500 W NT vorm Müll gerettet haben.



Nicht nur ... Ebastler hat das überhaupt erst angestoßen ... Ich war damals mit im TS als er aus allen Wolken gefallen ist und danach Puplik gemacht hat, wo das Ding überhaupt her kommt


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2015)

Hier im Forum werden ja neuerdings die Superflower "HX" Netzteile gerne empfohlen.  Früher fehlten bei den Superflower NTs immer mindestens eine Schutzschaltung. Wurde das mitlerweile behoben?


----------



## poiu (28. August 2015)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Hier im Forum werden ja neuerdings die Superflower "HX" Netzteile gerne empfohlen.  Früher fehlten bei den Superflower NTs immer mindestens eine Schutzschaltung. Wurde das mitlerweile behoben?



früher sind die teile geplatzt und die spannungen @3,3V waren meist zu schwach 
von der 5kg Lötqualität reden wir nicht 

aber die Zeiten sind vorbei die teile sind richtig gut geworden


----------



## Philipus II (28. August 2015)

OCP auf +12V gibt es bei Super Flower abgesehen von den Bronze bis heute nicht, dank DC-DC-Technik, OCP auf den Minor Rails und funktionierendem OPP erweist sich das in der Praxis als unproblematisch (siehe auch kommende PCGH-Ausgabe). Die Aufklärung der User ist heute im Bereich Schutzschaltungen viel besser, zudem hat Super Flower wie auch einige andere Marken im Vergleich zu den alten Serien im Detail viel verbessert. Und die Fertigungsqualität ist kaum noch wiederzuerkennen. Wenn man da die Lötqualität von Netzteilen von 10 Jahren anschaut und von heute liegen Welten dazwischen. 

Früher war das eine Bastelbude mit viel billigem, aber noch halbwegs brauchbaren Kram. Richtig aufwärts geht es eigentlich seit dem Erscheinen der Leadex-Plattform.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> OCP auf +12V gibt es bei Super Flower abgesehen von den Bronze bis heute nicht, dank DC-DC-Technik, OCP auf den Minor Rails und funktionierendem OPP erweist sich das in der Praxis als unproblematisch (siehe auch kommende PCGH-Ausgabe).



Wenns denn auch funktioniert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. August 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenns denn auch funktioniert.


Ist das nicht immer das Problem? 
Also dass das ganze auch gescheit implementiert werden muss...


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2015)

Ja, ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen. 
Ich hab schon eine Menge abgerauchter Netzteile gesehen, wo eigentlich die Schutzschaltung hätte greifen müssen.


----------



## Stern1710 (29. August 2015)

Was sind den aktuell die besseren technischen Plattformen der Fertiger? Active-Clamp von FSP, KM3 von Seasonic oder was es halt sonst noch alles gibt?


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab schon eine Menge abgerauchter Netzteile gesehen, wo eigentlich die Schutzschaltung hätte greifen müssen.


Was ja eigentlich nicht passieren sollte. Ist das egal von welchen Hersteller?


----------



## Gripschi (29. August 2015)

Mal ne Frage, da Ich bald auf einen 3770k und 780Ti unter Wasser wechsel und Ich beides Ocen will, reicht da ein E9 480W oder lieber direkt ein neues holen?

Fg


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2015)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Was ja eigentlich nicht passieren sollte. Ist das egal von welchen Hersteller?



Darunter waren auch schon mal gute Modelle. Schwer zu sagen, was da passiert ist. 
Sind nur Einzelfälle bei den guten Modellen -- darunter mal ein Seasoni X -- aber gerade dann sehr ärgerlich, da die Dinger ja nicht ganz billig sind.



Gripschi schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, da Ich bald auf einen 3770k und 780Ti unter Wasser wechsel und Ich beides Ocen will, reicht da ein E9 480W oder lieber direkt ein neues holen?
> 
> Fg



Das E9 ist noch Gruppe.
Ich würde mir da ein gutes Indy Netzteil kaufen. Das P11 mit 550 Watt kommt ja demnächst auf den Markt. Vielleicht ist das was für dich.
Alternative das Super flower Leadex in gold oder Platin.


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. August 2015)

Also ich habe die PCGH gerade vor mir liegen. Was LC 9550 500W  hat wohl den Schutzschaltungstest nicht bestanden und bei der Überlastung einer 12 Volt Leitung sinkt die Leistung auf 10 Volt ab bei 63 Ampere und Wechselspannung erhöht sich auf 900 millivolt

Edit: Video scheint es nicht zu geben.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. August 2015)

Oh Gott . Das ist Grund genug.


----------



## L-Patrick (29. August 2015)

Steht da auch was, ob der Fehler reproduzierbar war, oder nur ein Einzelfall?


----------



## DerFoehn (29. August 2015)

Von mehreren Tests steht da nichts.
Trotzdem werde ich es von der Liste entfernen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. August 2015)

Nee leider nicht mehr als was ich geschrieben haben. Getestet wurde an einer Chroma 8000 ATS bei Listan. Und das Netzteil war halt nach dem Test im Eimer


----------



## Philipus II (29. August 2015)

PCGH beschafft immer bei Netzteilen zwei Muster. Bei allen Problemfällen wird einfach das zweite Muster ausgepackt und getestet. Mehr Reproduzierbarkeit wird teuer


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. August 2015)

Ok dann können wir also davon ausgehen, dass es keine Eintagsfliege war.


----------



## L-Patrick (29. August 2015)

Das ist natürlich ärgerlich. Soweit ich gehört habe, gab es intern auch teils deutliche Änderungen. Könnten die was damit zu tun haben?


----------



## DerFoehn (29. August 2015)

Ich habe es bereits aus der Liste entfernt und werde alle Bekannten, die das Netzteil haben, aufklären.


----------



## gorgeous188 (29. August 2015)

Was wäre dein Vorschlag?


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. August 2015)

Naja die üblichen halt.
Bequiet e10, Cooler Master G450M oder  SeaSonic G550


----------



## gorgeous188 (29. August 2015)

Ein 5 Monate junges 9550 durch ein Seasonic G550 ersetzen?


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> PCGH beschafft immer bei Netzteilen zwei Muster. Bei allen Problemfällen wird einfach das zweite Muster ausgepackt und getestet. Mehr Reproduzierbarkeit wird teuer



Hast du mal mit LC Power gesprochen?
Haben sie sich dazu geäußert?



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Ein 5 Monate junges 9550 durch ein Seasonic G550 ersetzen?



Solange niemand auf die Idee kommt, die Schutzschaltungen zu testen, läuft es problemlos.


----------



## Birbus (29. August 2015)

Ich werde auch mal meinen LC Power Kontakt anschreiben :O Hab vor ein paar Tagen erst ein Lc Power Gold 400w für ein Youtube Projekt gesponsort bekommen und möchte nur ungern etwas empfehlen das schlecht ist :/ Weiß jemand ob das auf alle Watt Klassen der Gold Serie zutrifft ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. August 2015)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Ich habe es bereits aus der Liste entfernt und werde alle Bekannten, die das Netzteil haben, aufklären.



Naja, halt Stromschätzeisen zwischen PC und Netzteil tun.
Und die Netzteile nicht immer sinnlos überlasten, mit der Meinung 'wenn das Netzteil überlastet ist, schaltet es schon ab'....

Diese Aussage sehe ich besonders in anderen Foren häufig. Dabei sollt man generell eher vorsichtig sein, was Überlast betrifft....

@Philip
Hast mal 'nen paar Internal Shots von den kaputten LC9550 Dingern?
War da 'nen PS223 drin? Oder ev. gar nur ein 113 und ähnliche Gülle?


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2015)

Ich bin ja dafür, dass Netzteile ein automatisches Löschsystem bekommen, genauso wie Rennsportfahrzeuge.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. August 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin ja dafür, dass Netzteile ein automatisches Löschsystem bekommen, genauso wie Rennsportfahrzeuge.


Funktionierende Schutzschaltungen reichen doch....


----------



## Philipus II (29. August 2015)

Der [FONT=arial, sans-serif]PS223 unterstützt theoretisch die versprochenen Schutzschaltungen. Der Fehler liegt daher anscheinend irgendwo im Bereich der Integration. Das LC9550 ist m.E. nicht akut gefährlich, im Überlast-Fall kann es aber gefährlich für die Komponenten werden. Sehr wichtig ist es daher, diese Netzteile nicht im Alltagsbetrieb ans Limit zu bringen.

LC-Power schuldet mir noch Antworten aus dem ersten Quartal 2013. Damals war ich noch bei ComputerBase und habe darauf Aufmerksam gemacht, dass LC9450 und SilverShield die versprochenen Effizienzwerte nicht packen. Ich habe den Hersteller informiert, der um Aufschub für eine Stellungnahme bat. Nach etwas Hin&Her kam da nichts, gut zwei Wochen später gingen die Tests dann online, während weiter um Aufschub gebeten wurde. Die versprochene Stellungnahme kam bis heute, über 2 1/2 Jahre später, nicht. Ich überlasse den Kontakt zu dieser Marke daher gerne euch, ich habe da irgendwie keinen guten Draht...[/FONT]


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. August 2015)

Das mit der mangelnden Effizienz kommt ja noch dazu wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe. Denn die erfüllt das LC ja auch nicht


----------



## Philipus II (29. August 2015)

Wobei das für die Fortgeschrittenen wenig überraschend sein sollte.


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. August 2015)

Ja ich wollte es ja nur noch mal erwähnen. Und hier lesen ja nicht nur Fortgeschrittene mit. Auch ich bin jetzt nicht einer der Netzteilgurus hier im Forum.


----------



## Stern1710 (29. August 2015)

Schade eigentlich, immerhin wären die Specs ja ganz ordentlich 
Edit: Ich will auch endlich meine PCGH haben


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. August 2015)

Birbus schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob das auf alle Watt Klassen der Gold Serie zutrifft ?



Vermutlich schon, nutzen ja alle die gleiche Plattform (Andyson S?)


----------



## poiu (30. August 2015)

wie vermutet, die nicht ausschaltenden Schutzschaltungen bei voll last schon öfter gesehen 

letztens ja bei denn SFX-L


----------



## DerFoehn (30. August 2015)

Da bleibt bis 60€ nicht mehr viel übrig was man empfehlen kann. Die Hauptenpfehlung ist jedenfalls dahin. Das Super Flower HX ist auch teurer geworden...


----------



## Stern1710 (30. August 2015)

Hm das S7 mit 450 Watt ist ja auch nicht mehr so populär 
Edit: Was ist denn mit dem Cooler Master G450M. CB hat ja immerhin gemeint, dass es für den Preis von 45 Euro ganz gut ist. Klar, es hat seine Schwachpunkte, aber trotzdem


----------



## DerFoehn (30. August 2015)

Das steht schon in der Liste. 
Und das S7 ist halt mittlerweile veraltet und vor allem Gruppe.


----------



## Stern1710 (30. August 2015)

So zumindest als Hinweis für diejenigen, die diese Liste noch nicht kennen


----------



## poiu (30. August 2015)

werr es besitzt muss halt nur drauf achten das es nicht überlastet wird, wobei bei 10V der PC wohl abschalten wird muss ich mal testen.

Aber du hast doch noch genug alternativen bis 60€ und davon hat aber immer ihre vor und Nachteile

https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-b...-rs-500-acab-b1-a1169231.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-g450m-450w-atx-2-31-rs-450-amaab1-a1010337.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-system-power-7-450w-atx-2-31-bn143-a871343.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/xfx-core-edition-pro-450w-atx-2-3-p1-450s-xxb9-a622037.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/antec-high-curr...-0761345-23850-2-a584944.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/xfx-pro-series-...2-3-p1-550s-xxb9-a624026.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-g550m-550w-atx-2-31-rs-550-amaab1-a1010360.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/sea-sonic-s12g-450w-atx-2-3-s12g-450-a1010700.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2015)

Was heisst eigentlich wenn ein Netzteil gruppenreguliert ist? Hat das Nachteile?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (30. August 2015)

Die Spannungen werden nicht unabhängig voneinander erzeugt, und dadurch kann es vorkommen, wenn das NT nur einseitig belastet wird, dass auf den anderen Rails die Spannung drastisch abfällt ansteigt. Meistens mögen das die HDD´s nicht

Edit: Ich habe die Erklärung von Threshold wiedergefunden

Warnung, schwall of text



Spoiler






Threshold schrieb:


> Man kann immer nachfragen, wieso was nicht so gut ist. Und dann bekommt man eine brauchbare Antwort.
> Das L8 ist, wie meist bekannt ist, Gruppenreguliert ist.
> 
> Gruppe bedeutet, dass die drei Spannungen im Netzteil, also 3,3 und 5 und 12 Volt gemeinsam erzeugt werden.
> ...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (30. August 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Die Spannungen werden nicht unabhängig voneinander erzeugt, und dadurch kann es vorkommen, wenn das NT nur einseitig belastet wird, dass auf den anderen Rails die Spannung drastisch abfällt



Drastisch abfällt ???

Du meinst wohl eher drastisch ansteigt 
Wenn die 12V in den Keller geht und das Netzteil dort gegenregelt, steigt die Spannung auf der Minor Rail (5V), wenn dort keine  Last anliegt ...

So habe ich das jedenfalls in Erinnerung


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2015)

Das ist eine sehr ausführliche Erklärung. Danke! 

Mein E9 480W ist nicht gruppenreguliert, oder?


----------



## FrozenPie (30. August 2015)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Mein E9 480W ist nicht gruppenreguliert, oder?


DOch das E9 ist, anders als das E8 und E10, Gruppenreguliert


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2015)

Aber Gedanken machen muß ich mir deswegen doch nicht oder? Hat doch alle Schutzschaltungen und qualitative Bauteile, ne?


----------



## FrozenPie (30. August 2015)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber Gedanken machen muß ich mir deswegen doch nicht oder? Hat doch alle Schutzschaltungen und qualitative Bauteile, ne?


Wenn du da nicht gerade eine 980 (Ti) oder Fury (X) ranhänhängst und das ganze mit einer stark verbrauchenden CPU koppelst, sollte es keine Probleme geben


----------



## poiu (30. August 2015)

das ist Grupe mach die aber kein kopf ist halt nur für multi GPU und starkes OC bedingt geeignet, in normalen anwednungsfällen bei dem System ist das vollkommen inordnung


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2015)

Ich werde mir irgendwann einen XEon holen samt neuen Unterbau, neue große SSD und Grafikkarte.  Aber als Grafikkarte auf keinen Fall einen HighEnd Stromfresser.  

Nur verstehe ich nicht ganz warum man das E9 gruppenreguliert gemacht  und E8 und E10 nicht?


----------



## DarkScorpion (30. August 2015)

Ich habe das e9 480 mit einem Xeon und einer Sapphire 290 Tri-x. Bisher keine Probs.

Dazu noch 3 interne Hdds 2 Externe und 1 SSD


----------



## DerFoehn (30. August 2015)

Ich hab ein 450W und ne 390 mit nem Xeon gepaart. Auch bei mir keine Probleme.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (30. August 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Drastisch abfällt ???
> 
> Du meinst wohl eher drastisch ansteigt
> Wenn die 12V in den Keller geht und das Netzteil dort gegenregelt, steigt die Spannung auf der Minor Rail (5V), wenn dort keine  Last anliegt ...
> ...



Ah stimmt. Aber die Aussage mit den HDD´s sollte soweit stimmen (wegen fehlender Filterkondis und so)


----------



## Gripschi (30. August 2015)

Ich hatte das E9 mit einer 970 genutzt, soweit alles kein Problem.

Nur das meine HDDs, 3 an der Zahl aufeinmal mechanische Geräusche von sich gaben, mit neuer bzw anderer GraKa war es weg.

Da sieht man: Bei den meisten geht es, bei mir nicht , mit anderer GraKa läuft es ohne Probleme seit dem.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2015)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Nur verstehe ich nicht ganz warum man das E9 gruppenreguliert gemacht  und E8 und E10 nicht?



Preisgründe.
Beim E9 wurde eine Plattform genutzt, die FSP schon im Regal hatte. Das macht es preiswerter, sie auf die Bedürfnisse von BeQuiet abzustimmen.
Beim E10 hat man das Power Zone als Grundlage genommen, das ja auch von FSP gefertigt wird und das exklusiv für BeQuiet gefertigt wird.
Das war einerseits wieder preiswerter aber andererseits auch technisch besser. Dazu kamen dann die Änderungen gegenüber dem Power Zone, die das E10 zu dem besseren Power Zone machen.


----------



## Philipus II (30. August 2015)

Wobei der Rückschritt vom E8 auf E9 sicher auch daran lag, dass die DC-DC-Technik nicht ausreichend geschätzt wurde. Der markt hat zu diesem Zeitpunkt einfach noch nicht auf unabhängiger Spannungsregulation bestanden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. August 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Sehr wichtig ist es daher, diese Netzteile nicht im Alltagsbetrieb ans Limit zu bringen.


Öhm, gilt das nicht für jedes Netzteil? 

Wobei das schlimme ja eher die ganzen 'Pros' in Netzteilthreads sind, die behaupten 'probiers schon aus, passiert schon nix, bei Überlast schaltets ab'...
In einer Optimalen Welt, ja...

Und vielfach ist der Überlastschutz auch grotten schlecht implementiert...

Das schlimme dabei ist, dass es in diesen Tagen auch nicht mehr möglich ist, wirklich eng anliegende Schutzschaltungen von 20-25A zu implementieren....
Da werden die Netzteile reihenweise abschalten, aufgrund der ganzen Peaks, die die GraKas so erzeugen...


----------



## skyscraper (30. August 2015)

Ein Kumpel betreibt eine R9 390 und einen i7-860 mit einem 1-2 Jahre alten E9 450. Er macht sich sorgen, dass das auf Dauer ungesund ist und will sich ein neues NT kaufen. MmN ist das rausgeworfenes Geld, habe ich recht?


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2015)

Wechseln muss er nicht. Das E9 450 reicht für das System problemlos aus.
Er kann sich ja ein neues Netzteil kaufen, wenn er den Unterbau wechselt.



Philipus II schrieb:


> Wobei der Rückschritt vom E8 auf E9 sicher auch daran lag, dass die DC-DC-Technik nicht ausreichend geschätzt wurde. Der markt hat zu diesem Zeitpunkt einfach noch nicht auf unabhängiger Spannungsregulation bestanden.



Wo wir dann wieder bei der Kostenfrage wären.
Ein DC-DC E9 wäre sicher teurer geworden.


----------



## HamsterGroupon3658 (30. August 2015)

ich finde so überteuerte netzteile sowiso unsinnig. solange man nicht eh 5000euro für den pc ausgeben wollte reicht auch was billiges.  lieber einen besseren processor oder eine bessere grafikkarte kaufen.


----------



## FrozenPie (30. August 2015)

HamsterGroupon3658 schrieb:


> ich finde so überteuerte netzteile sowiso unsinnig. solange man nicht eh 5000euro für den pc ausgeben wollte reicht auch was billiges.  lieber einen besseren processor oder eine bessere grafikkarte kaufen.


Kommt jetzt drauf in welchem Rahmen du das meinst... Für das bitte mal näher aus


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. August 2015)

HamsterGroupon3658 schrieb:


> ich finde so überteuerte netzteile sowiso unsinnig. solange man nicht eh 5000euro für den pc ausgeben wollte reicht auch was billiges.  lieber einen besseren processor oder eine bessere grafikkarte kaufen.



Stimmt, in Wahrheit sind alle Experten von Herstellern gekauft und Lc Power und MsTech Nts reichen aus um deinen PC sicher 10 Jahre zu betreiben.
Es hat durchaus seinen Grund, das jeder PC angemessen qualitativ hochwertig mit Spannungen versorgt wird und im Falle Eines Defektes / Fehlers geschützt wird. Klar brauch ein Apu PC kein 200 Euro NT, aber auch kein 20 Euro Ms Tech.


----------



## HamsterGroupon3658 (30. August 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Kommt jetzt drauf in welchem Rahmen du das meinst... Für das bitte mal näher aus



ganz einfach: ein 100€ netzteil bringt mir keinen wirklichen vorteil gegenüber einem 40€ netzteil. wenn ich das geld in eine bessere grafikkarte investiere, habe ich da mehr von.
insofern würde ich es lieber dafür ausgeben.  das netzteil muss natürlich gut mit der hardware klar kommen,  aber ein high-end modell würde ich nur kaufen wenn auch der restliche pc sehr gut ist oder ich zu viel geld für den pc übruig habe.


----------



## Stern1710 (30. August 2015)

Fragt sich nur, wie lange du was von der teureren Karte hast ^^ Oder vom Rechner allgemein  [emoji317]


----------



## FrozenPie (30. August 2015)

HamsterGroupon3658 schrieb:


> ganz einfach: ein 100€ netzteil bringt mir keinen wirklichen vorteil gegenüber einem 40€ netzteil.


Dann hast du keine Ahnung. Informiere dich noch einmal ausführlich


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. August 2015)

Kommt auf den PC an. Geht es um einen Low End PC, bei dem es um R7 250 ODER 270 geht, reicht ein 40 Euro NT, wie das Cooler Master B500 aus. Geht es um einen nahe High End PC mit R9 390 oder gar Gtx 980(ti),geht das gar nicht...


FrozenPie schrieb:


> Dann hast du keine Ahnung. Informiere dich noch einmal ausführlich



Ich beantrage Thread Komplett Durchlesen für den Angeklagten+ 20 Reviews


----------



## HamsterGroupon3658 (30. August 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Dann hast du keine Ahnung. Informiere dich noch einmal ausführlich


durch das netzteil wird das spiel am ende nicht schneller laufen. 

ich würde mich dreiradsimulators beitrag anschließen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. August 2015)

HamsterGroupon3658 schrieb:


> durch das netzteil wird das spiel am ende nicht schneller laufen.
> 
> ich würde mich dreiradsimulators beitrag anschließen.


Kann entscheiden ob 0 oder beliebig viele. 
Es gibt auch Einzelfälle, in denen ein Neues Nt ein instabiles Oc stabilisiert hat.


----------



## Stern1710 (30. August 2015)

HamsterGroupon3658 schrieb:


> durch das netzteil wird das spiel am ende nicht schneller laufen.



Es wird eher dafür sorgen, dass du das Spiel mit dem PC noch einmal laufen lassen kannst [emoji14]


----------



## HamsterGroupon3658 (30. August 2015)

was ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. August 2015)

HamsterGroupon3658 schrieb:


> ich finde so überteuerte netzteile sowiso unsinnig. solange man nicht eh 5000euro für den pc ausgeben wollte reicht auch was billiges.  lieber einen besseren processor oder eine bessere grafikkarte kaufen.


Dann beschäftige dich bitte näher mit dem Thema.

Aber ich vergaß ja: Ein Netzteil liefert nur Strom, Effizienz ist egal, Spannungsregulation egal, Qualität der Komponenten spielt noch weniger eine Rolle. 
Und ob das Netzteil am Ende den Rechner killt, noch weniger...

FYI:
Teurere Netzteile sind leiser, haben eine bessere Spannungsregulation, bessere Komponenten (Lüfter, Kondensatoren usw), sind effizienter (bis zu 10% besser!)...

Oh und für die anderen:
Bild von 'nem Straight Power E5, 550W
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...teil-innereien-bilder-thread-post7665276.html


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. August 2015)

Bin ich blind oder fehlt da eine ganze Menge Kondensatoren? Oder waren die so ausgelaufen, dass sie weggelaufen sind?


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. August 2015)

Naja, hab schon mal vor einiger Zeit dran rum gelötet...
Das war, bevor ich meine Lötstation hatte, entsprechend verwurschtelt schauts aus...

MERKE:
Gutes Equipment ist durch nichts zu ersetzen - außer noch besseres Equipment 

€dit:
Und hier noch mal 'nen Bild wie ein baugleiches Gerät sonst ausschauen würde...
und noch eines

Ziemlich bescheuertes Layout -> kaum Kondensatoren parallel usw.
Kein Wunder, dass die originalen CapXon KF und Teapo SY z.T. richtig die Grätsche gemacht haben...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. August 2015)

Ich kann dir ja neue geben, hab sogar noch Rubycon aus einem alten FSP. Hab ich kaputt gemacht. Also das NT. Lüfter rausgerissen.
Sehen ganz frisch aus. Nix ausgelaufen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. August 2015)

Optischer Test ist leider Nutzlos bei Kondensatoren...

Da kann man nur sagen:
Ist er ausgelaufen, ist er zu 100% kaput.
Aber ein nicht ausgelaufener Kondensator muss nicht heile sein. Leider.


Aber 2200µF/16V Teapo SY bekommst ja eh für 27cent das Stück...
Von daher lohnts auch nicht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. August 2015)

Hat man mir schon erzählt  
Mist jetzt werde ich meinen Elektroschrott nicht los.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (30. August 2015)

HamsterGroupon3658 schrieb:


> ich finde so überteuerte netzteile sowiso unsinnig. solange man nicht eh 5000euro für den pc ausgeben wollte reicht auch was billiges.  lieber einen besseren processor oder eine bessere grafikkarte kaufen.



Diesen Betrag habe ich gemeldet. Für Neulinge ist dieser Quatsch grob fahrlässig, weil die kosten von 400 Eu pro Rechner schon viel Geld sein können, daher ist deine Aussage relativ.
Das Netzteil iss die WICHTIGSTE KOMPONENTE im PC ... Denn das was am Ende an deinem Monitor angezeigt wird, nimmt den Ursprung in deinem Netzteil.
Dein Netzteil ist unteranderem auch für die Lebensdauer deiner Komponenten verantwortlich !!!

Mich würde interessieren ob du auf dem OP-Tisch ebenfalls zustimmen würdest, das billige Nachbauherz zu nehmen, anstatt ein ordentliches, welches dir seine Funktion zu jederzeit Sicher Garantiert.



HamsterGroupon3658 schrieb:


> ganz einfach: ein 100€ netzteil bringt mir keinen wirklichen vorteil gegenüber einem 40€ netzteil. wenn ich das geld in eine bessere grafikkarte investiere, habe ich da mehr von.
> insofern würde ich es lieber dafür ausgeben.  das netzteil muss natürlich gut mit der hardware klar kommen,  aber ein high-end modell würde ich nur kaufen wenn auch der restliche pc sehr gut ist oder ich zu viel geld für den pc übruig habe.



Ich denke du solltest dich mal mit Netzteilkomponennten und deren Auswirkung auf die Güte der erzeugten Spannung + Wechselwirkung der PC-Komponennten auseinander setzen ...



HamsterGroupon3658 schrieb:


> durch das netzteil wird das spiel am ende nicht schneller laufen



Nein, aber es kann auch schnell zu ende sein ... Und wenn du dich mal mit diesem Thema beschäftigen würdest, dann würdest du auch schnell verstehen warum das so ist.

Aber mal was anderes ... Wir hatten hier doch mal die Ansprache das mit dem Projekt EKO-PSU die Hersteller diverser Netzteile an den Pranger gestellt werden. 
Und das hier ist genau der Grund warum ich sage ... Amazon und Ebay sollten in diesem Fall als erstes reglementiert werden. Denn genau diese Leute sind es, die auch dort kaufen würden ...
Super Gaming High End Power PSU


----------



## _chiller_ (30. August 2015)

Bei meinen Eltern hat um die Ecke ein neuer PC-Laden aufgemacht, der auch gleich mit Angeboten wirbt. Neben allerlei gebrauchten Sachen gabs auch Systeme aus neuteilen, mit dabei ein sogenannter "Gaming"-PC: AMD FX-4300 und eine Geforce GT 730 für 499 Euro  Am besten war aber die Angabe des Netzteils das einfach nur mit 750 Watt betitelt wurde, ich gehe mal von einem Inter-Tech Energon o.ä. aus. Wie ich solche Läden hasse...


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2015)

Mach doch mal auf investigativen Journalismus und gebe dich als ahnungsloser Kunde aus, der einen "Gaming" Rechner haben will und lass dir was zusammenstellen. 
Ich bin so neugierig, was bei raus kommt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. August 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Diesen Betrag habe ich gemeldet.


Ganz ruhig. Er muss ja noch dazu lernen.


Threshold schrieb:


> Mach doch mal auf investigativen Journalismus und gebe dich als ahnungsloser Kunde aus, der einen "Gaming" Rechner haben will und lass dir was zusammenstellen.
> Ich bin so neugierig, was bei raus kommt.


Sowas is immer lustig. Würde ich auch machen, hätte ich zu viel Zeit. Blöderweise kostet der tolle Service meist.  Aber ich denke, ein paar solcher Pc-Läden-um-die-Ecke die keine Ahnung haben, gibt es in meiner Nähe.


----------



## DerFoehn (30. August 2015)

Naja, irgendwie sehen mir einige der Beiträge eher nach Trollen aus. Oder jemand möchte mit gefährlichem Halbwissen glänzen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. August 2015)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Naja, irgendwie sehen mir einige der Beiträge eher nach Trollen aus. Oder jemand möchte mit gefährlichem Halbwissen glänzen.


Da muss man entweder wie bei kleinen Kindern gezielt ignorieren oder eben den Beitrag voller Müll vernichten und danach möglichst viel anderes Zeug schreiben. Das ist dann mein Job


----------



## DerFoehn (30. August 2015)

Ich kenne niemanden, der das besser könnte.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. August 2015)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Ich kenne niemanden, der das besser könnte.


Spammen ist mein Spezialgebiet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. August 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mach doch mal auf investigativen Journalismus und gebe dich als ahnungsloser Kunde aus, der einen "Gaming" Rechner haben will und lass dir was zusammenstellen.
> Ich bin so neugierig, was bei raus kommt.



Einfach mal kack frech fragen, ob der Rechner diese komische EU Richtlinie erfüllt...

Und ggF auch noch versuchen, die Verbraucherschützer inrgendwie davon zu überzeugen, dass sie mal den Hintern hoch bekommen....


----------



## Stern1710 (30. August 2015)

Ich find die Verordnung nicht mal so komisch, immerhin wird damit ein gewisses Effizienzniveau vorgeschrieben


----------



## Philipus II (30. August 2015)

Nicht die Verbraucherschützer informieren, sondern Anzeige erstatten. Welches Amt zuständig ist kommt aufs Bundesland an.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. August 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Einfach mal kack frech fragen, ob der Rechner diese komische EU Richtlinie erfüllt...
> 
> Und ggF auch noch versuchen, die Verbraucherschützer inrgendwie davon zu überzeugen, dass sie mal den Hintern hoch bekommen....


Dann fiele mir noch shinobee ein. Der Saftladen hat vermutlich in seinem Gebrauchtwaren Regal kaum Nts, die das erfüllen.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Bei meinen Eltern hat um die Ecke ein neuer PC-Laden aufgemacht, der auch gleich mit Angeboten wirbt. Neben allerlei gebrauchten Sachen gabs auch Systeme aus neuteilen, mit dabei ein sogenannter "Gaming"-PC: AMD FX-4300 und eine Geforce GT 730 für 499 Euro  Am besten war aber die Angabe des Netzteils das einfach nur mit 750 Watt betitelt wurde, ich gehe mal von einem Inter-Tech Energon o.ä. aus. Wie ich solche Läden hasse...


Mach leider die meisten PC Geschäfte.
Deswegen gehe ich mit meinen Configs dahin und sage denn was bestellt werden soll.

In HW Foren werden deutlich bessere Rechner zusammengestellt.


----------



## poiu (30. August 2015)

Bei Aldi werden bessere Konfigs angeboten


----------



## _chiller_ (30. August 2015)

Ich bin leider nicht mehr in der Gegend unterwegs, daher werde ich einen Kumpel bitten mal ein Beweisfoto von dem besagten Angebot zu machen. Zudem werde ich anonym einmal nach dem genauen Modell des Netzteils fragen, das im PC verbaut wurde.


----------



## Pu244 (31. August 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Einfach mal kack frech fragen, ob der Rechner diese komische EU Richtlinie erfüllt...
> 
> Und ggF auch noch versuchen, die Verbraucherschützer inrgendwie davon zu überzeugen, dass sie mal den Hintern hoch bekommen....



Wenn sie schlau waren haben sie 16GB RAM reingestopft, dann ist der Rest relativ egal. Momentan interessiert sich keine Sau dafür, erst recht nicht bei so kleinen Saftläden. Die einzigen die sich ernsthaft sorgen machen müssen sind die großen Komplett-PC Hersteller und die verwenden soetwas seit einiger Zeit nichtmehr (das 15€ Delta Netzteil, das es mal bei Pollin gab, dürfte wohl vermutlich dieser Richtline zum Opfer gefallen sein.



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Dann fiele mir noch shinobee ein. Der Saftladen hat vermutlich in seinem Gebrauchtwaren Regal kaum Nts, die das erfüllen.



Für Einzelkomponenten gilt die Richtline nicht, da kann man verkaufen was der Schrottplatz hergibt. Die einzige Bedingung ist das neue Netzteile ab 75W irgend eine PFC haben, da tut es auch eine billige PFC Spule. Das ganze geht aber den Leuten generell am Arsch vorbei, das erkennt man daran das Läden wie MS-Tech oder Intertech noch nicht geschlossen wurden, denn die nominelle Leistung müssen sie eigentlich seit jeher erfüllen. Das wäre mal ein Fall für die Verbraucherzentralen, die Sache läßt sich einigermaßen leicht beweisen und ist vorallem für den Kunden wirklich relevant. Ob ein Netzteil nun 80 oder 85% Wirkungsgrad hat und der Leistungsfaktor 0,25 oder 0,6 beträgt ist lange nicht so wichtig wie die Frage ob das Netzteil die Versprochene Leistung liefert, die Spannungen Korrekt sind und das es bei Überlast auch ordnungsgeäß abschaltet.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. August 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> Bei Aldi werden bessere Konfigs angeboten


Die Aldi PCs sind ja nun kein Maß. Die Sind eigentlich Top für das Geld. Die Plastik Gehäuse Sehen halt furchtbar aus. 
Z. B. Ein Angebot Gtx660, i5 33xx,64Gb SSD (HDD weiß nicht ob) Wjn 8: 630 Euro.


----------



## EvilCloud86 (31. August 2015)

Die Aldi PC's waren früher so anno 2005 - ....  auch mal besser. Da gab es High End zum guten Preis.
Heute nur noch eher midrange.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. August 2015)

EvilCloud86 schrieb:


> Die Aldi PC's waren früher so anno 2005 - ....  auch mal besser. Da gab es High End zum guten Preis.
> Heute nur noch eher midrange.


Besser als die meisten anderen. Asus kann ich da gar nicht ab, einzig HP.... Geht Grad so


----------



## S754 (31. August 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> einzig HP.... Geht Grad so



HP baut hochwertige Rechner, da kann man nicht meckern. Bei unseren Workstations sind Delta Netzteile drin und bei den normalen Office Rechnern sinds glaub FSP und davon ist noch keins ausgefallen (ca. 200 Rechner).


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> HP baut hochwertige Rechner, da kann man nicht meckern. Bei unseren Workstations sind Delta Netzteile drin und bei den normalen Office Rechnern sinds glaub FSP und davon ist noch keins ausgefallen (ca. 200 Rechner).


Die Qualität der Nts zweifle ich bei eigentlich keinem OEM PC an. Ich meinte Preisleistung und Konfigurationen Konfigurationen Konfigurationen.


----------



## poiu (31. August 2015)

EvilCloud86 schrieb:


> Die Aldi PC's waren früher so anno 2005 - ....  auch mal besser. Da gab es High End zum guten Preis.
> Heute nur noch eher midrange.



muss man schauen, Aldi war in den n90ern ein run, später aber nur noch 08/15 

 generell sidn aber die NT 08/15 FSP und somit brauchbar sonst kranken die Systeme an denn übrliche OEM Konfigurations Problemen 
meist fette CPU mit billo Graka mit viel VRAM, OEM Mainboard das nix erlaubt und aufrüsten erschwert


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2015)

EvilCloud86 schrieb:


> Die Aldi PC's waren früher so anno 2005 - ....  auch mal besser. Da gab es High End zum guten Preis.
> Heute nur noch eher midrange.



Heute sind das alles Muiltimedia Kisten.
Willst du einen Spiele Rechner von Medion haben, musst du direkt bei denen auf der Webseite bestellen.
Das machen übrigens mehr als du denkst.


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2015)

Für Otto-Normal-Verbraucher und PC Neulinge sind die Aldi Rechner ganz gut. Vom Paket ist viel enthalten für das Geld.
Fortgeschrittene und anspruchsvolle User lassen sich ihren PC zusammenstellen. Oder stellen ihn selber zusammen.


----------



## Stern1710 (31. August 2015)

Kann ich eigentlich auch so bestätigen, abgesehen von der eher schlechten Aufrüstbarkeit sind die Maschinen sehr in Ordnung.

Ok einmal habe ich im heimischen Hofer (ja, Österreich  ) einen High-End-PC um *trommelwirbel* 399 Euro gesehen, da ist das Vertrauen etwas tiefer gesunken


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. August 2015)

Der damalige 400 Euro PC dem ich damals in der Hofer Werbung gesehen hab (und alle auch gesprochen haben)  ging schon ab.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (31. August 2015)

EvilCloud86 schrieb:


> Die Aldi PC's waren früher so anno 2005 - ....  auch mal besser. Da gab es High End zum guten Preis.
> Heute nur noch eher midrange.



Das ist doch auch völlig normal. Midrange ist ja auch das Kundensegment die damit angesprochen werden sollen.
Wer sich ein High End PC kauft, weiß und den meisten Fällen genau was er tut und stellt ihn sich selber zusammen ...

Aber Okay, es gibt sicherlich auch noch Leute die sich einen Super Power Gaming High End PC  von der Stange kaufen. Aber das tut man ganz sicher nicht bei ALDI


----------



## EvilCloud86 (31. August 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch völlig normal. Midrange ist ja auch das Kundensegment die damit angesprochen werden sollen.
> Wer sich ein High End PC kauft, weiß und den meisten Fällen genau was er tut und stellt ihn sich selber zusammen ...
> 
> Aber Okay, es gibt sicherlich auch noch Leute die sich einen Super Power Gaming High End PC  von der Stange kaufen. Aber das tut man ganz sicher nicht bei ALDI


Früher tat man das. Hatte ja anno 2006 dort eine Ausbildung. Ich baue zwar selbst seid eh und je selbst zusammen, jedoch gingen die ca. 25 high end PC's pro Filiale weg wie warme Semmeln und das in 2 Stunden. [emoji6]


----------



## Olstyle (31. August 2015)

Aldi? Ihr meint wohl Lenovo Deutschland


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. August 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Aldi? Ihr meint wohl Lenovo Deutschland


? Bieten die Medion PCs an?


----------



## Stern1710 (31. August 2015)

Ich denke eher, dass Lenovo Deutschland die Dinger baut, wenn ich das jetzt richtig interpretiere


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2015)

Einer baut die Dinger ja für Medion.


----------



## Philipus II (31. August 2015)

Medion ist eine Marke von Lenovo


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. August 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Medion ist eine Marke von Lenovo


Echt??? Ich dachte an Aldi, woanders werden di ja auch fast nicht verkauft.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2015)

Aldi ist nur die Plattform, wo Medion verkauft.


----------



## HamsterGroupon3658 (31. August 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Echt??? Ich dachte an Aldi, woanders werden di ja auch fast nicht verkauft.



ja ist es, offiziell.  ist wohl lenovos marke um auch billige geräte verkaufen zu können.  die sind zwar entsprechend scheissse, aber davon verkauft man eben immer mehr als von den teuren ...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (31. August 2015)

EvilCloud86 schrieb:


> Früher tat man das. Hatte ja anno 2006 dort eine Ausbildung. Ich baue zwar selbst seid eh und je selbst zusammen, jedoch gingen die ca. 25 high end PC's pro Filiale weg wie warme Semmeln und das in 2 Stunden. [emoji6]



Richtig, weil High End drauf steht und es ausgeschrieben wird, sowie gute Werbung verbreitet wird. Es war ja damals oft im Munde, dass die Medion PC´s bei Aldi nicht schlecht sind für das Gled und dieser Rattenschwanz zieht heute noch hinterher.
Aber das ist genauso wie bei Netzteilen ... Wo Hight End Gaming drauf steht, ist noch lange nicht High End Gaming drinne 

Gerade bei Netzteilen sollte man bei dieser Aufschrift sehr sehr vorsichtig sein 



Philipus II schrieb:


> Medion ist eine Marke von Lenovo



Das erklärt warum diese Rechner sogar recht brauchbar sind. Lassen wir das Gaming mal außen vor


----------



## DarkScorpion (31. August 2015)

Das Mit Lenovo kann ich bestätigen. Hatte ein Laptop online Gekauft von Medion. Netzteilstecker stand Lenovo noch drauf und Windows 10 hat in online auch als Lenovo anerkannt. 

Aber das Ding ging schnell zurück. Neu gerät und Akku im Arsch. Und der Support von Medion meldet sich auf die Mail nach einer Woche. Da war das Gerät aber schon auf dem Weg zum Händler


----------



## poiu (31. August 2015)

Lenovo hat Medion gekauft es gibt sogar Medion smartphones die von software als als Lenovo erkannt werden.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. August 2015)

Ich muss nicht unbedingt ein Medion oder Lenovo Smartphone haben. Laptops immer nur gebrauchte Thinkpad. Wobei ein 11,5" Ntbook von Medion finde ich ja ganz cool


----------



## tsd560ti (1. September 2015)

Wie kann es eigentlich dazu kommen, dass ein Netzteil zwei mal hintereinander mit dem selben Fehlerbild verreckt? 

Ich hatte ja mal das defekte Tp450c und vor 2-3Wochen ein 550er als Ersatz bekommen. Heute ist jetzt dieses kaputt gegangen. 


Nennenswerte Hardware ist wie in der Sig beschrieben ein Fx6100@1,48Volt, eine 290X@1,325Volt und dazu 2 Festplatten, 8Kanal 3Pin Steuerung, 30Watt LEDs bei einer Raumtemperatur von etwa 35°.


----------



## poiu (1. September 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich muss nicht unbedingt ein Medion oder Lenovo Smartphone haben. Laptops immer nur gebrauchte Thinkpad. Wobei ein 11,5" Ntbook von Medion finde ich ja ganz cool



Same here bin ja absoluter Fanboy, hab mit einem T23 angefangen und nach einen Abstecher in consumer schrott wieder bei Thinkpad gelandet, muss aber sagen das mein x200t deutlich hochwertiger ist als das x230t. Lenovo hat da die Marke immer mehr verwässert und selsbt die neuen T und X serien sind da leider nicht mehr so gut.

hatte ja das kleine  Medion hier das ist ganz nett für den preis





tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wie kann es eigentlich dazu kommen, dass ein Netzteil zwei mal hintereinander mit dem selben Fehlerbild verreckt?
> 
> Ich hatte ja mal das defekte Tp450c und vor 2-3Wochen ein 550er als Ersatz bekommen. Heute ist jetzt dieses kaputt gegangen.
> 
> ...



Interessant kann natürlich sein das da ein serien fehler vorliegt, bei einer charge. 

Was aber noch möglich ist ist das dein stromnetz NT killt, hattest schon vorher probleme?


----------



## tsd560ti (1. September 2015)

Vorher hatte ich ein GX Lite, dann ein L8 630Watt, beide ca. 1,5Jahre (/1000Std) an einer Steckerleiste (Monitor, Lenkrad, Lampen, HDD) in Betrieb. Beide liefen da komplett ohne Probleme dran. 

Die nächste 10Kv Station ist 300m weg und so ein großes Backsteingebäude für Gas und Strom steht 1,5km weg im Industriegebiet. Kann sein, dass dies die nächste Station ist.
Bisher sind sonst früher öfters unsere Leuchtmittel (Ähnlich wie eine Glühbirne mit zwei Pinnen als Fassung) kaputt gegangen, aber selbst das hat sich relativ gelegt. 

Zu beachten ist auch, dass das eine ein 450er von 2014 war, dass ich in meinen Rechner gebaut hatte und das zweite ein 550er von 2015 direkt von Antec war, da sehe ich wenig parallelen.
Das 450er lief auch vorher ein Jahr lang in einem PC mit i5 4440@UV und einer 560Ti OC, da gab es keine Probleme.


Fehler bei beiden: Bei Startversuch gibt es jede Sekunde einen zirpenden/piependen Klang, der abrupt endet, was bei meinen Aufnahme zu einem kleinen klopfen führt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. September 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> Same here bin ja absoluter Fanboy, hab mit einem T23 angefangen und nach einen Abstecher in consumer schrott wieder bei Thinkpad gelandet, muss aber sagen das mein x200t deutlich hochwertiger ist als das x230t. Lenovo hat da die Marke immer mehr verwässert und selsbt die neuen T und X serien sind da leider nicht mehr so gut.



Der Semipassiv Modus bei meinem T60 gefällt mir gut. Bis auf die nun relativ geräuschvolle HDD ist es immer recht leise. Vor allem das ODD. Das Teil macht auch einen stabilen Eindruck auf mich. Mit einer passenden Dockingstation ginge ja sogar was mit verbauter Karte.


----------



## DerFoehn (1. September 2015)

Ich hab mich nun auch für ein gebrauchtes ThinkPad entschieden und werde mir wohl ein T420 im Lapstore kaufen. 

@Topic: Wie ist das eigentlich mit gebrauchten und etwa 4 Jahre alten Notebook Netzteilen? Können die auch zu einer Gefahr für das Notebook werden?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. September 2015)

Willst du dir das neu kaufen oder ist das beim Laptop dabei? Ich hab hier  alte Laptop Nts, schadet nicht, sind meist hochwertige (Delta z. B.) . Das einzige was ich nicht machen würde, wäre Nachbauten o. Ä.. 
Ich würde mir eher sorgen um defekte  Akkus machen.


----------



## DerFoehn (1. September 2015)

Bei den Notebooks sind Original Netzteil und Akku dabei. Einen Akku werde ich mir aber direkt dazu kaufen, die haben meistens über die Jahre zu sehr gelitten.


----------



## poiu (1. September 2015)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Ich hab mich nun auch für ein gebrauchtes ThinkPad entschieden und werde mir wohl ein T420 im Lapstore kaufen.
> 
> @Topic: Wie ist das eigentlich mit gebrauchten und etwa 4 Jahre alten Notebook Netzteilen? Können die auch zu einer Gefahr für das Notebook werden?



die T420 sind die letzten Klassik Thinkpads, danach wurde es immer schlimmer  

Du weißt das man das Quad Core einbauen kann 



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Willst du dir das neu kaufen oder ist das beim Laptop dabei? Ich hab hier  alte Laptop Nts, schadet nicht, sind meist hochwertige (Delta z. B.) . Das einzige was ich nicht machen würde, wäre Nachbauten o. Ä..
> Ich würde mir eher sorgen um defekte  Akkus machen.



Die Akkus sind echt gut vorallem die alten meines ist nun 5 Jahre alt und hat auch 40% Leistung verloren aber ich hab es ausgiebig genutzt und 3h schafft es immer noch

dein T60 ist aber echt der Panzer, einzig die vor T Modelle sollen noch robuster und sozusagen für den n3nd Weltkreig gebaut worden sein X-D

alles später wird immer fragiler, wenn ich da denn Dsplay rahmen vergleiche X230t vs X200t das sind welten



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Bei den Notebooks sind Original Netzteil und Akku dabei. Einen Akku werde ich mir aber direkt dazu kaufen, die haben meistens über die Jahre zu sehr gelitten.




Ich hatte einige hier und was ich an Netzteilen Empfehlen kann sind die FSP 90W 

FSP Fortron/Source NB Lite 90, 90W Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

vor allem dank denn USB Lade Anschluss kann man schön USB 3 nachrüsten und dann von diesen Netzteil PowerUSB die Leistung für externe HDD abzweigen.

Gewicht und abmaße sind besser und das Feature mit dem leichtgängigen Stecker, falls man über das Kabel stolpern sollte zieht man nur das Kabel ab und nicht das komplette NB vom Tisch^^ 

Bei Akkus sind Pantona ganz gut und relativ günstig hab nun einen seit ungefähr 6 Monaten und der macht ganz soliden Eindruck


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2015)

Ich habe mal noch eine Frage: im Forum wird auch ab und zu dieses NT empfohlen  Super Flower Leadex Gold schwarz 550W ATX 2.3 (SF-550F14MG(BK)) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und dieses Cooler Master VS-Series V550SM 550W ATX 2.31 (RS550-AMAAG1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

aber wenn ich das richtig sehe sind beide SIngle Rail. Spielt das keine Rolle mehr?


----------



## poiu (1. September 2015)

eigentlich in der Leistungsklasse nicht wirklich, beide solide schutzschaltungen da sollte es keine Probleme geben


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. September 2015)

Es sei denn es ist ein Corsair, dann geht es auch Prinzip nicht  
Hauptsache es gibt Opp, die greift. Gibt ja auch unzuverlässige Multi Rail.


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2015)

Ich finde, dass es Zeit wird, dass alle Notebooks einen einheitlichen Stromanschluss bekommen, damit diese ständige Gegucke, obs passt, endlich aufhört.


----------



## poiu (1. September 2015)

dito am besten ist Dell udn HP gleicher Stecker aber andere Polung dafuq


----------



## dsdenni (1. September 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Vorher hatte ich ein GX Lite, dann ein L8 630Watt, beide ca. 1,5Jahre (/1000Std) an einer Steckerleiste (Monitor, Lenkrad, Lampen, HDD) in Betrieb. Beide liefen da komplett ohne Probleme dran.
> 
> Die nächste 10Kv Station ist 300m weg und so ein großes Backsteingebäude für Gas und Strom steht 1,5km weg im Industriegebiet. Kann sein, dass dies die nächste Station ist.
> Bisher sind sonst früher öfters unsere Leuchtmittel (Ähnlich wie eine Glühbirne mit zwei Pinnen als Fassung) kaputt gegangen, aber selbst das hat sich relativ gelegt.
> ...


Hast du das "neue" 550 mal an dem Intel Rechner getestet?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass es Zeit wird, dass alle Notebooks einen einheitlichen Stromanschluss bekommen, damit diese ständige Gegucke, obs passt, endlich aufhört.


Dann gibt es auch 25 Milliarden Verschiedener Eingangsspannungen.


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Dann gibt es auch 25 Milliarden Verschiedener Eingangsspannungen.



Gibt es ja eben dann nicht mehr.
Einheitlicher Stromanschluss gleich einheitliche Spannung.


----------



## poiu (1. September 2015)

das mit dem eingangssapnugnen ist soweiso ein witz weil die laptops eigentlich nicht so genau nehmen

mein Original Lenovo liefert 20,5V, lappi läuft aber auch problemlos mit dem FSP 19V  schlimm ist wie gesagt eher die polung der stecker als die spannungunterschiede


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. September 2015)

Ich benutze ohnehin am liebsten original Netzteile. Damit läuft es am besten. Gilt für das Handy (meist) und auch Computer.


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2015)

Bei Handys haben sie es ja geschafft, dass es dort einen einheitlichen Anschluss gibt.
Wieso das bei Notebooks nicht geht, ist mir rätselhaft.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei Handys haben sie es ja geschafft, dass es dort einen einheitlichen Anschluss gibt.
> Wieso das bei Notebooks nicht geht, ist mir rätselhaft.


Hast du schon mal gesehen, wie Notebook Ladegeräte in der Runde rumgereicht werden? Oder das wenn einer sein Notebook mitschleift, das er das NT Zuhause lässt, wenn er was damit vorhat... Oder Powerbanks für Notebooks... 
Handys sind da eine andere Welt.


----------



## tsd560ti (1. September 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Hast du das "neue" 550 mal an dem Intel Rechner getestet?


Um den Thread nicht damit zu besetzen führe ich einfach den alten fort. Dort habe ich auch ein Video von mir verlinkt, in dem das Fiepen zu hören ist.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...6555-pc-geht-nach-blackscreen-nicht-mehr.html

Wäre nett wenn ihr mal drübergucken würdet.


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal gesehen, wie Notebook Ladegeräte in der Runde rumgereicht werden? Oder das wenn einer sein Notebook mitschleift, das er das NT Zuhause lässt, wenn er was damit vorhat... Oder Powerbanks für Notebooks...
> Handys sind da eine andere Welt.



Wenn ich mein Notebook mitnehmen, ist das Ladegerät immer dabei, dafür sind die Dinger zu schnell leer gesaugt.
Aber was hat das mit einem einheitlichen Netzteilanschluss zu tun?
Es geht im Prinzip darum die Kosten zu senken. Sind die Anschlüsse und Leistungen gleich, kannst du das preiswerter herstellen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. September 2015)

Das wäre ein Punkt. Dann entstünde aber auch ein grosser Markt an Müll Nts für  billiges  Geld. Da weisst du nicht was drinsteckt.


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2015)

Ich weiß nicht. Delta oder FSP fertigen da schon gute Notebook Netzteile.
Teilweise stört mich, dass die recht heiß werden, aber man könnte sie auch etwas großzügiger bauen, mit mehr Kühlfläche.
So wirkliche Schrott Netzteile findest du im Drittanbieter Markt. Natürlich nicht alle, aber wer 5€ für ein Notebook Netzteil ausgibt, darf sich halt nicht wundern.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. September 2015)

Die Wärme Entwicklung... Ein kleiner leiser 30mm Lüfter würde auch nicht schaden. Das von meinem T60 wird handwarm, im Idle das von meinem Billig Notebook meiner Mutter auch. 
Der  ahnungslose User juckt nicht, woher D aß NT kommt. Es muss billig und unauffällig sein.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (1. September 2015)

Muss auch zugeben, dass ich zwei relativ günstige NTs von Leicke besitze.
Eins fürs Notebook, eins fürs 150W Pico-PSU meines HTPCs. Bisher ist auch schon eins von denen wegen Überhitzung abgerauscht (am Notebook). Es wurde sogar so heiß, dass sich das Ettikett aufgebläht hat.
Laufen aber auch beide im Dauerbetrieb, bzw. hängen permanent an der Steckerleiste.

Meint ihr, es würde sich lohnen, in etwas Hochwertigeres zu investieren?
Das Notebook ist eh Schrott, wäre im Grunde genommen egal, wenn das durch einen Defekt des NTs mal Schaden nehmen würde.
Aber beim HTPC bin ich mir etwas unsicher...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. September 2015)

HTpc ohnehin und Notebook... Solltest du auch machen, nicht das da was anfängt brennen, wenn da  was ungeschicktes passiert. Soooo viel kostet das auch nicht die einigermaßen würdig zu ersetzen....


----------



## Olstyle (1. September 2015)

Der HTPC hat ein etwas älteres HP-Netzteil was ziemlich großzügig gebaut ist und mir ehrlich gesagt zum Mitnehmen auch zu groß wäre. Dafür ist es immer schön kühl.
Das 90W Original-NT vom T420"p"(der schon erwähnte Quad -Umbau  ) ist dagegen deutlich kleiner und macht ordentlich Hitze.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (1. September 2015)

Hab halt jetzt gemäß Garantie ein Ersatz-NT bekommen.
Hatte jetzt vor, das einfach an eine kleine Steckerleiste mit Kippschalter zu hängen und wirklich nur bei Benutzung (sehr selten) einzuschalten.

Beim HTPC (siehe Sig) läuft ein PicoPSU 150XT an folgendem Netzteil:
Original LEICKE Netzteil 120 Watt 12V 10A 5,5*2,5mm: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Sollte man das auf jeden Fall austauschen?
Wenn ja, welche Alternative würdet ihr vorschlagen?


----------



## poiu (1. September 2015)

da bei solchen netzteilen nur eine spannung umgewandelt wird sind diese viel einfacher.

Was nicht heißt das die nicht Müll sind trust schaffts immer das welche brennen, aber die komplexität ist geringer uns somit auch die wahrscheinlichkeit schrott zu haben.

bisher hatte ich keines was ganz schlecht ist, einzig HAMA hat gesurrt und LC konnte die spannung nicht gut halten 

aber hier wären mal Chroma tests von nöten


----------



## _chiller_ (2. September 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Bei meinen Eltern hat um die Ecke ein neuer PC-Laden aufgemacht, der auch gleich mit Angeboten wirbt. Neben allerlei gebrauchten Sachen gabs auch Systeme aus neuteilen, mit dabei ein sogenannter "Gaming"-PC: AMD FX-4300 und eine Geforce GT 730 für 499 Euro  Am besten war aber die Angabe des Netzteils das einfach nur mit 750 Watt betitelt wurde, ich gehe mal von einem Inter-Tech Energon o.ä. aus. Wie ich solche Läden hasse...


Erinnert sich noch jemand? Fotos hab ich leider nicht bekommen, dafür aber eine Antwort vom Shop. Es soll sich um ein Netzteil von Inter-Tech handeln 

Infrage kommen dann ja nur noch diese hier:
Produktvergleich Inter-Tech FP-750W 750W ATX 2.2 (88882017), Inter-Tech Combat Power CP Plus 750W ATX 2.2 (88882014), Inter-Tech Energon EPS-750W 750W ATX 2.2 (88882022), Inter-Tech Combat Power CP Plus Modular 750W ATX 2.2 (88882084) | Geizhals Deut


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. September 2015)

Hmmh da hat man ja die Auswahl zwischen Schrott und Müll. Und Rauchbomben.


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2015)

Fahr mal ihn und sag ihm, dass er den Rechner einschalten soll.
Nachdem das Netzteil geplatzt ist, bedankst du dich für den tollen Pyro Effekt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Fahr mal ihn und sag ihm, dass er den Rechner einschalten soll.
> Nachdem das Netzteil geplatzt ist, bedankst du dich für den tollen Pyro Effekt.


Das ist so Dimensioniert das erst nach Ablauf der Gewährleistung in sich zusammen fällt.


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2015)

Keine Sorge, so ein Inter Tech kriegst du problemlos kaputt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, so ein Inter Tech kriegst du problemlos kaputt.


Ach jetzt versteh ich die Warnhinweise am FurMark  
Ich bekomme sicher auch dein P11 kaputt  [emoji317]


----------



## Philipus II (2. September 2015)

Ein P11 zu töten ist recht schwer. Spannungen verpolen kann "reichen", ja, aber das ist schon grob fahrlässig oder Vorsatz.


----------



## tsd560ti (2. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, so ein Inter Tech kriegst du problemlos kaputt.


Die benötigten 200Watt wird es doch sicherlich erstmal mitmachen. 

Kann man mit so einem System irgendwie Lastwechsel produzieren, die es dann killen?


----------



## _chiller_ (2. September 2015)

Das Energon das ich damals getestet habe, hat schon bei 350W Primärlast schlapp gemacht. Mit dem 750W-Modell sind aber eventuell 300 Watt drin ^^
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-test-teil-3-inter-tech-energon-eps-650w.html


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Die benötigten 200Watt wird es doch sicherlich erstmal mitmachen.
> 
> Kann man mit so einem System irgendwie Lastwechsel produzieren, die es dann killen?



Wieso Lastwechsel?
Einfach mal an der laststation das einfordern, was auf den Aufkleber steht und das netzteil macht augenblicklich die Grätsche.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. September 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ein P11 zu töten ist recht schwer. Spannungen verpolen kann "reichen", ja, aber das ist schon grob fahrlässig oder Vorsatz.


Ich bekomme alles kaputt. Keine Sorge. Aber dazu fehlt mir das nötige Kleingeld.
Das Inter Tech kriege ich mit meinem Bastel PC und dem zum Scp Testen Lüfter hin.


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2015)

Ich brauche es nur böse angucken.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich brauche es nur böse angucken.


Und dann bettelt es, d a s es nicht getestet wird?


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2015)

Dann geht es kaputt.


----------



## _chiller_ (2. September 2015)

Fragt sich nur wie mein nächster Schritt aussehen soll. Bislang hab ich mich als ahnungsloser Kunde getarnt, der an dem System interessiert ist und nebenbei nach dem Netzteil gefragt hat.


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2015)

Es geht ja nicht nur ums Netzteil, sondern auch um die Komponenten.
Du willst 1000€ ausgeben und hoffst, dass du eine gute Zusammenstellung kriegst.
Gleichzeitig fragst du, wieso du ein 750 Watt Netzteil brauchst. Du hast gehört, dass ein 500 watt Netzteil doch reichen müsste.
Dann fragst du nach der Qualität. Dein Kumpel hat sich ein 500 watt Netzteil für 100€ gekauft. Wieso kostet das 750 Watt Teil nur 30€?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. September 2015)

Und dein Neffe / Cousin (Enkel in deinem Fall vielleicht nicht) hat davon Ahnung.... Und fragt wieso der Quark.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (2. September 2015)

Heho Leute
Gibt es eig sowas wie ein "Silent" Netzteil? Seit ich eine WaKü hab hör wie durch ein Wunder den Lüfter des Netzteils Hab bisher das RS-600-ACAA-B1.


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2015)

BeQuiet hat Silent als Markeninhalt. Wo das nicht reicht gibt es noch (semi-)passive NTs.


----------



## Icedaft (2. September 2015)

Welche sich aber leider häufig aber mit Spulenfiepen als Silentnetzteil ins Aus bugsieren...


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2015)

Das Digifanless wiederspricht laut PCGH Test diesem Vorurteil.


----------



## FrozenPie (2. September 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Digifanless wiederspricht laut PCGH Test diesem Vorurteil.


Bei Enermax bin ich eher vorsichtig seit die bei CWT fertigen lassen 

 @Bot_mit_Ping
Wie Teuer darf das gute Stück denn sein?


----------



## Stern1710 (2. September 2015)

Laut CB soll es aber nur ganz leichte, fast nicht wahrnehmbare Geräusche verursachen durch Fiepen


----------



## Icedaft (2. September 2015)

Wenn ich doch schon ein Netzteil bekommen kann, welches (aktiv gekühlt) ohnehin schon nicht wahrnehmbar ist im laufenden Betrieb und welches Bauartbedingt die Komponenten besser kühlt und somit für eine (theoretisch) längere Haltbarkeit sorgt und das auch noch zu einem aktzeptablen Preis, wieso sollte ich dann mehr Geld ausgeben für etwas, bei dem ich eine sehr hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit von nervenden Nebengeräuschen erhalte,  die Komponenten bauartbedingt vorzeitig schneller altern und auch noch mein Gehäuse mit warmer Abluft verseuchen, da diese nicht aktiv abgeführt wird?

Ich sehe gerade, 200€? Für ein 550W Netzteil? Haben die einen an der Waffel?  Enermax Digifanless 550W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


[url]http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-11-550w-atx-2-4-bn250-a1318886.html

[/URL]


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (2. September 2015)

Weil BeQuiet! überteuert und unnötig ist! Liest man hier ja andauernd 

Mal ne andere Frage: Wann wechselte BeQuiet! den Fertiger? Ab dem E6 oder schon ab dem E5?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (2. September 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> @Bot_mit_Ping
> Wie Teuer darf das gute Stück denn sein?



Angedacht war so zwischen 50-100€. Wenn drüber muss ich es mir 3mal überlegen ob ich es mach^^


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. September 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Weil BeQuiet! überteuert und unnötig ist! Liest man hier ja andauernd [emoji38]
> 
> Mal ne andere Frage: Wann wechselte BeQuiet! den Fertiger? Ab dem E6 oder schon ab dem E5?


Ab E5 glaub bei FSP. Davor bei Toppower. 
Passiv ist Blödsinn. Warum einen früheren Hitzetod riskieren und einen Haufen Geld mehr zahlen, wenn man leise und gut kühlen kann?


----------



## poiu (2. September 2015)

Interessant das mit dem E-Sync Remote Sensing der FSP PT Serie

FSP Aurum PT 1200W im Test

hat bisher niemand geschrieben oder es ist mir entgangen


----------



## _chiller_ (2. September 2015)

Hab ich so auch noch nicht gesehen, macht aber - wie im Test richtig beschrieben - am ATX-Stecker nicht allzu viel Sinn.


----------



## poiu (2. September 2015)

sinnvoller am PCIe oder EPS korrekt aber echt interessant



hab extra geschaut hwluxx hat das mit keinem wort erwähnt


----------



## Pu244 (3. September 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur wie mein nächster Schritt aussehen soll. Bislang hab ich mich als ahnungsloser Kunde getarnt, der an dem System interessiert ist und nebenbei nach dem Netzteil gefragt hat.



1: PC kaufen
2: High End Graka einbauen (m besten dort kaufen)
3: Prime 95 und Fur Mark laufen lassen
4: zum PC Shop gehen und dich beschweren das sie dir den Mist angedreht haben und du in so einem Hardwareforum names "PCGH" die Antwort bekommen hast dass dieses Netzteil schuld wäre
5: dir das Geld für den PC und die Graka wiedergeben lassen.

Das sollte denen eine Lehre sein, am besten wäre es wenn das Netzteil den ganzen Kasten mit ins Grab nimmt.



Icedaft schrieb:


> Wenn ich doch schon ein Netzteil bekommen kann, welches (aktiv gekühlt) ohnehin schon nicht wahrnehmbar ist im laufenden Betrieb und welches Bauartbedingt die Komponenten besser kühlt und somit für eine (theoretisch) längere Haltbarkeit sorgt und das auch noch zu einem aktzeptablen Preis, wieso sollte ich dann mehr Geld ausgeben für etwas, bei dem ich eine sehr hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit von nervenden Nebengeräuschen erhalte,  die Komponenten bauartbedingt vorzeitig schneller altern und auch noch mein Gehäuse mit warmer Abluft verseuchen, da diese nicht aktiv abgeführt wird?
> [/URL]



Ist halt eben passiv, kein Staubeintrag, potentiell weniger Geräusche und dank des fehlenden Lüfters hat man die Fehlerquelle Nummer 1 eliminiert. Passive Netzteile sind generell sehr teuer und das Enermax ist wiederum das mit abstand teuerste. Pro: abslolut leise und es bietet mit 4 PCIe Steckern sogar rein Steckermäßig genug Potential um SLI/CF mit 2 oder gar 4 Karten anzuschließen. Contra: im oberen Leistungsbereich sehr heiß, da muß dann aktiv gekühlt werden. Wer es billiger mag sollte sich an Superflower oder Seasonic halten, die können ihre Leistung auch im oberen Bereich passiv erbringen.

Ich habe seit etwa 2011 ein Seasonic X460FL und bin sehr zufrieden damit, das beste Netzteil das ich jemals hatte.



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Passiv ist Blödsinn. Warum einen früheren Hitzetod riskieren und einen Haufen Geld mehr zahlen, wenn man leise und gut kühlen kann?



Ab dem E7 haben sie meines Wissens gewechselt, ich hatte/habe noch so eine 600W Gurke welche die Grätsche gemacht hat (ein 600W BeQuiet für 100€, das nehme ich, es mußte damals schnell gehen um die Rombutech Ultragurke zu ersetzen). Das man es nicht hätte ahnen konnen kann ich leider nicht sagen, aber immerhin habe ich jetzt mit dem X460FL und davor dem Lepa N600 (auch da mußte es schnell und billig gehen) Ersatz.




Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Passiv ist Blödsinn. Warum einen früheren Hitzetod riskieren und einen Haufen Geld mehr zahlen, wenn man leise und gut kühlen kann?



Ich stelle mal die Gegenthese in den Raum:

Aktiv ist bis 600W Blödsinn, warum einen Lüftertod riskieren und das Gehäuse vollstauben wenn es passiv noch leiser geht? Ja, die Superflowernetzteile bekommen es absolut lautlos hin. Bei Seasonic gibt es ja teilweise gewisse Probleme, wobei extrem viele (wie ich) auch wiederum extrem zufrieden sind, da  hilft nur ausprobieren.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. September 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage: Wann wechselte BeQuiet! den Fertiger? Ab dem E6 oder schon ab dem E5?


E-Serie ist immer FSP gewesen.

Ab P7 der Fall das war...

Wobei ich persönlich die bei dem E5/E6 verwendete Plattform für ziemlichen Müll halte.
Siehe den Netzteil BIlder innereien Thread...



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Hab ich so auch noch nicht gesehen, macht aber - wie im Test richtig beschrieben - am ATX-Stecker nicht allzu viel Sinn.



Moment, meinen die damit wirklich dass die VSense Pins ausgeführt sind und am MoBo ATX Stecker anliegen, nicht 'nur' am Netzteil ATX Stecker??

That's all? :|


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. September 2015)

Was meinst du, warum Gehäuse über der Klasse der Vollplastikmülldingern so ein tolles Feature namens Staubfilter haben? Ausserdem hast hast du, wenn du nicht gerade einen Celeron und eine 750 passiv betreibst, immer Lüfter im PC. Und hast du eine HDD dazu auch noch, ist es mit der Ruhe vorbei. Und diese Lüfter (vor allem Grafikkarte) solltest du mehr hören als die eines einigermaßen Leissen Nts (also nix mit Seasonic G und äquivalentes).


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Heho Leute
> Gibt es eig sowas wie ein "Silent" Netzteil? Seit ich eine WaKü hab hör wie durch ein Wunder den Lüfter des Netzteils Hab bisher das RS-600-ACAA-B1.



Das Cooler Master ist auch nicht wirklich leise.
Kauf dir das neue P11 mit 550 Watt. Sollte nächste woche auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. September 2015)

Das Cooler Master VS550Sm bleibt schon im Rahmen. Aber wenn er eine schön leise Wakü hat


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2015)

Wenn er eine leise Wakü hat und offenbar kein Problem damit hat, ein gutes Budget aufzusetzen, kann er sich auch das P11 kaufen.
Das ist noch mal deutlich günstiger als das Enermax Fanless, und leis ist es sowieso.
 Da ist das Gluckern des Wassers lauter.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. September 2015)

Das Enermax stand noch gar nicht zur Debatte, oder?


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das Enermax stand noch gar nicht zur Debatte, oder?



Es wurde angesprochen.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Digifanless wiederspricht laut PCGH Test diesem Vorurteil.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es wurde angesprochen.


Zu viele Threads mit Netzteilen.


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2015)

Ist ja letztendlich auch egal. Wer ein leises System möchte, sollte das Cooler master GS auf jeden Fall entsorgen und sich was anständiges kaufen.


----------



## Olstyle (3. September 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Angedacht war so zwischen 50-100€. Wenn drüber muss ich es mir 3mal überlegen ob ich es mach^^


Die sind z.B. knapp im Preisrahmen. 
be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W PCGH-Edition ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM)
Die Herrschaften hier werden aber sicher noch Andere kennen. Das P11 kostet zumindest für Vorbesteller aktuell 40% mehr.


Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das Enermax stand noch gar nicht zur Debatte, oder?


Es wurde behauptet dass es keine "lautlosen" Passivnetzteile gibt. Und dem habe ich widersprochen. 
Was nicht gleichbedeutend mit einer Empfehlung für das Digifanless im aktuellen Fall ist.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. September 2015)

Hört hört ^^

Super Flower Leadex Gold 550W im Test

Gerade gefunden und gleich mal durchlese n


----------



## Stern1710 (5. September 2015)

Mir fehlt hier allerdings eine Betrachtung der internen Komponenten. Auch wenn Super Flower von durchgehend 105 jap. Caps spricht, können die ja auch nur die Primärseite gemeint haben.


----------



## Pu244 (5. September 2015)

Was mir bei Superflower sehr gefällt sind die Universalbuchsen an denen man entweder Laufwerke oder einen PCIe Stecker anschließen kann, somit ist sogar Triple SLI/CF bei dem 550W Modell zumindest Steckertechnisch ohne weiteres möglich. Allerdings lädt das gewisse Leute dazu ein das Netzteil zu überlasten, das Paradebeispiel dafür ist ja das DDP P10 550W, nur weil man etwas anschließen kann muß es noch lange nicht gut sein. Sogesehen ist das begrenzen der Leistung durch das begrenzen der Anschlüsse doch gut, auch wenn haufenweise Potential verschenkt wird.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2015)

Mir ist die Beleuchtung schon wieder suspekt. 

Mich würde ja immer interessieren, wie das mit den verbauten Schutzschaltungen aussieht, wann die greifen und ob die überhaupt greifen.


----------



## Pu244 (5. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mir ist die Beleuchtung schon wieder suspekt.
> 
> Mich würde ja immer interessieren, wie das mit den verbauten Schutzschaltungen aussieht, wann die greifen und ob die überhaupt greifen.



Der Trend geht ja seit etlichen Jahren in Richtung Disco, mein PC gibt mittlererweile auch ein ordentliches Nachtlicht ab, obwohl ich darauf achte so wenig Geleuchte wie möglich zu haben. Witzig ist ja das die Buchsenbeleuchtung im ausgeschalteten Zustand ja vermutlich aus ist und einem die Sache beim Zusammenbau des PCs (wo man es wirklich gebrauchen könnte) nicht hilft.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2015)

Noch besser ist ja der leuchtende Lüfter. Sieht super aus, wenn er den Boden unter dem Case anleuchtet.


----------



## Pu244 (5. September 2015)

Ich wäre ja für eine gesetzliche Pflicht das man dieses Geleuchte auch austellen kann. Teilweise ist es ja fürchterlich, wenn man z.B. keine Filme im Dunkeln ansehen kann weil die extrerne HDD das ganze Zimmer in blaues Licht taucht, die Hersteller schein zu denken sie können ihre mangelnde Qualität durch starke LEDs kompensieren. Ich habe mir bei meinen ganzen externen Platten, dem Monitor, dem Lautsprecher, einigen USB Hubs und der USV auf meinem Schreibtisch mit Klebeband geholfen, außerdem habe ich an zwei USB Hubs mit dem Lötkolben Hand angelegt und in einem HDD Gehäuse die LED abgesteckt.


----------



## Philipus II (5. September 2015)

Bei den doch sehr ähnlichen Leadex Platinum 550 und EVGA G2 beantwortet die aktuelle PCGH diese Frage. Bei Überlast und Kreuz-Überlast schalten die Modelle brav ab, bevor Spannung oder Restwelligkeit nur an den Rand der Specs kommen.


----------



## Stern1710 (5. September 2015)

Wittere ich hier auch neue, alternative Empfehlungen zum E10? 

Danke Philip


----------



## Olstyle (5. September 2015)

Das Leadex verliert nur wegen der Ausstattung gegen das P11 und hat als einziges die P/L-Note "sehr gut" bekommen...


----------



## Stern1710 (5. September 2015)

Ich rieche Empfehlung, könnte aber auch das kaputte Lc-Power sein


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. September 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Was mir bei Superflower sehr gefällt sind die Universalbuchsen an denen man entweder Laufwerke oder einen PCIe Stecker anschließen kann, somit ist sogar Triple SLI/CF bei dem 550W Modell zumindest Steckertechnisch ohne weiteres möglich. Allerdings lädt das gewisse Leute dazu ein das Netzteil zu überlasten, das Paradebeispiel dafür ist ja das DDP P10 550W, nur weil man etwas anschließen kann muß es noch lange nicht gut sein. Sogesehen ist das begrenzen der Leistung durch das begrenzen der Anschlüsse doch gut, auch wenn haufenweise Potential verschenkt wird.



Ich dächte auch mal gelesen zu haben, dass das L:eadex auch recht spät abschaltet. Von daher, könnte das auch genau so genutzt werden ... 



Threshold schrieb:


> Mir ist die Beleuchtung schon wieder suspekt.
> 
> Mich würde ja immer interessieren, wie das mit den verbauten Schutzschaltungen aussieht, wann die greifen und ob die überhaupt greifen.



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, schaltet die OCP das Netzteil recht spät auf 12V ab ... Mehr habe ich jetzt leider nicht mehr im Kopf. Ich warte auch auf einen Test wo expliziet darauf eingegangen wird ... 
Deswegen extra die Zeitschrift kaufen, ist nicht in meinem Sinne 



Pu244 schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja für eine gesetzliche Pflicht das man dieses Geleuchte auch austellen kann. Teilweise ist es ja fürchterlich, wenn man z.B. keine Filme im Dunkeln ansehen kann weil die extrerne HDD das ganze Zimmer in blaues Licht taucht, die Hersteller schein zu denken sie können ihre mangelnde Qualität durch starke LEDs kompensieren. Ich habe mir bei meinen ganzen externen Platten, dem Monitor, dem Lautsprecher, einigen USB Hubs und der USV auf meinem Schreibtisch mit Klebeband geholfen, außerdem habe ich an zwei USB Hubs mit dem Lötkolben Hand angelegt und in einem HDD Gehäuse die LED abgesteckt.



Dann sagt sich der Hersteller sowie alle anderen die das Lesen ... Du musst diese Hardware ja nicht kaufen ..
Andersherum, das Leadex Platinum würde durch das dunkle Case, den weißen Lüfter und die weiße Anschlüssbuchsenbeleuchtung, sogar farblich sehr gut in meinen Rechner passen 

Hoffentlich kommt Bald der Test von Chiller .... Ich sitze hier schon glühenden Kohlen


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2015)

Das Super Flower ist halt Single Rail.
Da kannst du nicht einfach mit dem Beil abschalten.


----------



## Olstyle (5. September 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Deswegen extra die Zeitschrift kaufen, ist nicht in meinem Sinne


Es gibt einen Test der dich furchtbar interessiert und du kannst ihn nirgendwo anders bekommen. Was wenn nicht das soll denn ein Argument sein eine Zeitschrift zu kaufen?


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2015)

Einfach den Artikel im Supermarkt lesen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. September 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Test der dich furchtbar interessiert und du kannst ihn nirgendwo anders bekommen. Was wenn nicht das soll denn ein Argument sein eine Zeitschrift zu kaufen?



Ich weis das ein anderer ebenfalls sehr informativ geschriebener Test bald woanders veröffentlicht wird ... wieso sollte ich dann dafür Geld ausgeben ???
Außerdem fliegen diese Zeitschrift eh nur Sinnlos hier rum und landen am Ende im Papiermüll, den ich mir mit der Krankenstation unter mir teilen muss ^^ Schon am 2. Tag nachdem die Mülltonne geholt wurden ist, ist die wieder rand voll mit Pappe ... Ich muss zusätzlich auch sparsam sein mit Papiermüll ... Da fließen noch ganz andere Faktoren mit rein 

Die einzigste PCGH-Zeitschift die ich mir gekauft habe, ist die PCGH-Wie funktioniert ihr Computer ... Die iss wirklich klasse UND die schmeißt man auch nicht Weg, weil das immer mal wieder interessant ist


----------



## FrozenPie (5. September 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, schaltet die OCP das Netzteil recht spät auf 12V ab ... Mehr habe ich jetzt leider nicht mehr im Kopf. Ich warte auch auf einen Test wo expliziet darauf eingegangen wird ...
> Deswegen extra die Zeitschrift kaufen, ist nicht in meinem Sinne


Der Abschaltpunkt via OPP lag auf 12V, meines Wissens, irgendwo zwischen 60A und 66A


----------



## Philipus II (5. September 2015)

Wir bemühen uns mit PCGH tolle Tests exklusiv zu machen. Mit dem Test von Dark Power Pro 11 550W und Cooler Master V550 sind wir sogar weltweit exklusiv. Dass die PCGH als Printmedium Geld kostet mag den einen oder anderen Interessenten ausschließen, schlussendlich müssen Reisekosten, Equipment und Arbeitsleistung aber auch bezahlt werden. Ich freue mich daher persönlich über jedes verkaufte Exemplar, da die Einnahmen schlussendlich Grundlage aller zukünftigen Tests sind. Es gibt übrigens auch ein ePaper...


----------



## FrozenPie (5. September 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Mit dem Test von Dark Power Pro 11 550W und Cooler Master V550 sind wir sogar weltweit exklusiv.


Da hätte ich noch eine Frage: Ist es das CoolerMaster V550S oder das V550SM? 
Und eine zweite Frage: Wieso sind manche Messwerte so extrem ungenau angegeben? Also wieso z.B. die Ripple-Werte nur in 25mV-Schritten oder die Spannungsregulation nur mit gut, sehr gut, usw. betitelt?


----------



## Philipus II (5. September 2015)

Es ist das neue V550, das vollmodulare mit neuem Lüfter, das noch nicht mal offiziell angekündigt ist

Zur Restwelligkeit gibts normalerweise auch noch eine Tabelle mit den Einzelwerten. Diese musste diesmal entfallen, um den Test kurzfristig noch in die 10/2015 zu quetschen, um unseren Lesern schon vor Start des P11 und V aktuelle Infos zu geben. In die nächste Ausgabe packen wir mit etwas Glück hingegen interessante Hintergrundinfos. In der Wertungstabelle stehen die Restwelligkeits-Ergebnisse gruppiert, weil sie ebenfalls gruppiert in die Endnote eingehen.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Wir bemühen uns mit PCGH tolle Tests exklusiv zu machen. Mit dem Test von Dark Power Pro 11 550W und Cooler Master V550 sind wir sogar weltweit exklusiv. Dass die PCGH als Printmedium Geld kostet mag den einen oder anderen Interessenten ausschließen, schlussendlich müssen Reisekosten, Equipment und Arbeitsleistung aber auch bezahlt werden. Ich freue mich daher persönlich über jedes verkaufte Exemplar, da die Einnahmen schlussendlich Grundlage aller zukünftigen Tests sind. Es gibt übrigens auch ein ePaper...



Ich hab deinen Artikel in der Print gelesen -- ja gekauft  -- und fand ihn reichlich knapp bemessen. 
Es ist schade, dass den Netzteilen eine so kleine Plattform gegeben wird. 
Ich hätte gerne mal deine gesammelten Notizen und Bemerkungen gelesen, die du dir während der Tests gemacht hast. 
Eventuell macht PCGH mal ein Sonderheft nur über Netzteile.
Dort können dann wirklich alle relevanten Punkte angesprochen werden, mit einer großen Liste an Netzteilen, die empfehlenswert sind und welche nicht und wieso nicht und überhaupt.
Oder bist du da schon dran?


----------



## Philipus II (5. September 2015)

Die Heftplanung macht die Chefredaktion. Mir wäre es am liebsten, wenn ihr das den zuständigen Stellen im richtigen Forum mitteilt. Eventuell lassen sich ja auch Online ein paar Tests machen, ich bin ja seit Januar nicht mehr bei ComputerBase aktiv. Die Themenplanung ist aber normalerweise nicht meine Aufgabe, ich wähle dann nur die Testmuster aus.

Erwartet euch aber nicht zu viel, Netzteile sind vom Leserinteresse nicht mit CPU und VGA vergleichbar. Zudem ist die mir zur Verfügung stehende Zeit begrenzt.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2015)

Moment, ich zitiere mich mal an der richtigen Stelle.


----------



## Olstyle (5. September 2015)

Es gab ja jetzt eine Wakü Online only Ausgabe. Vielleicht ließe sich sowas mit Thema "Stromverbrauch und Stromspender" auch machen.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2015)

Ich hab das mal angesprochen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ie-naechste-pcgh-ausgabe-342.html#post7679137

Über Support würde ich mich da sehr freuen.


----------



## Stern1710 (5. September 2015)

Support meinerseits ist gelandet


----------



## Stern1710 (5. September 2015)

@Philippus: Ich fands schade, dass es keinen Fließtext zum Fractal Design gab, immerhin war das Ding ja vor dem Antec Edge 

Edit: Mist, Doppelpost


----------



## FrozenPie (5. September 2015)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> @Philippus: Ich fands schade, dass es keinen Fließtext zum Fractal Design gab, immerhin war das Ding ja vor dem Antec Edge


Den gab es doch 
Seite 72 oben rechts fing der Text zum Fractal Design Edison M 550W an


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Den gab es doch
> Seite 72 oben rechts fing der Text zum Fractal Design Edison M 550W an



Wie lang war der denn? 3 Zeilen?


----------



## Stern1710 (5. September 2015)

Ok nachher nochmal schauen 

Edit: So jetzt hab ich den Absatz gefunden, den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht gefunden


----------



## captain_drink (5. September 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, schaltet die OCP das Netzteil recht spät auf 12V ab ... Mehr habe ich jetzt leider nicht mehr im Kopf. Ich warte auch auf einen Test wo expliziet darauf eingegangen wird ...
> Deswegen extra die Zeitschrift kaufen, ist nicht in meinem Sinne



Mangels OCP auf 12V kann die nicht abschalten. 
Die OPP schaltete im Test von PC-max beim 550W-Modell bei 800W sekundär (Ausgang) bzw. 66,6A auf der 12V ab.


----------



## Philipus II (5. September 2015)

Alle DC-DC-Netzteile können die etwa gesamte Nennleistung plus etwas Reserve auf +12V abliefern. Schließlich werden die Minor Rails aus der +12V erzeugt.


----------



## _chiller_ (5. September 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt Bald der Test von Chiller .... Ich sitze hier schon glühenden Kohlen


Kommt am 08.09.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Kommt am 08.09.



Auch hier?


----------



## Stern1710 (5. September 2015)

Ich "befürchte" nur auf CB


----------



## _chiller_ (5. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auch hier?


Siehe Sterni ^^


----------



## Stern1710 (5. September 2015)

Der Name kommt mir doch bekannt vor


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. September 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Der Abschaltpunkt via OPP lag auf 12V, meines Wissens, irgendwo zwischen 60A und 66A



Richtig ... Und ich dachte schon SeaSonic hat große Reserven ^^



captain_drink schrieb:


> Mangels OCP auf 12V kann die nicht abschalten.
> Die OPP schaltete im Test von PC-max beim 550W-Modell bei 800W sekundär (Ausgang) bzw. 66,6A auf der 12V ab.



Iss richtig ... Ich habe mich da wohl ein wenig verkehrt ausgedrückt ... Aber das Netzteil ist über die OPP recht gut abgesichert ... Ist eben nur die Frage, wie lange es eine überlast von ca. 230 Watt aushalten würde ^^


----------



## captain_drink (5. September 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Iss richtig ... Ich habe mich da wohl ein wenig verkehrt ausgedrückt ... Aber das Netzteil ist über die OPP recht gut abgesichert ... Ist eben nur die Frage, wie lange es eine überlast von ca. 230 Watt aushalten würde ^^



Ziemlich lange, würde ich sagen, da die Plattform für höhere Wattklassen gedacht ist. 
Super Flower labelt anscheinend ganz gerne runter, die Golden Green HX 350/450 sehen innen ja auch eher nach 500W+ aus.


----------



## Philipus II (5. September 2015)

Super Flower geht je nach Modell von bis zu 50 Grad Umgebungstemperatur aus. Auch wenn der Lüfter bei hoher Umgebungstemperatur aufdreht, werden die Komponenten dann deutlich mehr belastet. Bei Belastung knapp unter dem OPP-Schwellenwert bei hoher Umgebungstemperatur sinkt die Lebensdauer aber sicher massiv. Trotzdem liegt selbst dann die mittlere Lebensdauer im Bereich von Jahren.

So oder so: Man sollte Netzteile nicht dauerhaft überlasten.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. September 2015)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Ziemlich lange, würde ich sagen, da die Plattform für höhere Wattklassen gedacht ist.
> Super Flower labelt anscheinend ganz gerne runter, die Golden Green HX 350/450 sehen innen ja auch eher nach 500W+ aus.


Das würde Sinn ergeben. Das ist dann wohl ein Hx550. Deshalb ist das Hx350 auch sehr gut an Steckern ausgerüstet.


----------



## captain_drink (5. September 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Super Flower geht je nach Modell von bis zu 50 Grad Umgebungstemperatur aus. Auch wenn der Lüfter bei hoher Umgebungstemperatur aufdreht, werden die Komponenten dann deutlich mehr belastet. Bei Belastung knapp unter dem OPP-Schwellenwert bei hoher Umgebungstemperatur sinkt die Lebensdauer aber sicher massiv. Trotzdem liegt selbst dann die mittlere Lebensdauer im Bereich von Jahren.
> 
> So oder so: Man sollte Netzteile nicht dauerhaft überlasten.



In dem Zusammenhang wäre es interessant, wann die OPP der 650er Leadex genau auslösen. Meine Vermutung ist, dass die Werte recht nahe an den 550ern liegen.
Das würde mich z.B. auch beim Antec TPC 450/550 interessieren, von denen das Erstere bei chiller ja ebenfalls später abgeschaltet hat als man annehmen würde.


----------



## Philipus II (5. September 2015)

Ich habe mir letzte Woche ein Oszilloskop bestellt, das noch im September verschifft werden soll. Und ich werde mir noch diesen Monat eine programmierbare elektronische Last bestellen, denke ich.


----------



## EinBaum (7. September 2015)

Lass mich raten, du hast ein Rigol bestellt?
Ich habe noch immer mein verlässliches Hameg HM-208, hat zwar nur 20 MHz reicht aber für Ripple-Messungen locker


----------



## S754 (7. September 2015)

Ich hab hier auch noch ein Oszi von Philips von Anno dazumal, das Teil wiegt sicher 20 Kilo


----------



## tsd560ti (7. September 2015)

Mein Opa hatte noch irgendwo ein altes Oszi mit 400Mhz stehen gehabt, aber ich habe halt überhaupt keinen Plan wie ein Netzteil genau funktioniert (Auf der ToDo-Liste für die Herbstferien) geschweige denn wie man an die Messwerte kommt


----------



## Philipus II (7. September 2015)

Ne, ich habe ein Tektronix TDS 2014C ergattert, wird angeblich kommende Woche verladen.


----------



## poiu (7. September 2015)

oh man das stapelt sich langsam bei mir Puh





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. September 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> oh man das stapelt sich langsam bei mir Puh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja also bei mir kannst du die auch lagern.


----------



## Stern1710 (7. September 2015)

Also falls du etwas von dem wo anders verstauen willst


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. September 2015)

Wie stark ist das obere, unbeschriebene?


----------



## poiu (7. September 2015)

das erfährst du im Test  

aber sagen wir mal es ist die hier sehr geschätzte Leistung


----------



## Stern1710 (7. September 2015)

Dann sind wir schon mal gespannt


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. September 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> das erfährst du im Test
> 
> aber sagen wir mal es ist die hier sehr geschätzte Leistung


Also 550.


----------



## Gripschi (7. September 2015)

Moin.

Ein Kumpel hat in seinen PC ein Sharkoon WPM500.

Ist das für eine 290 Tri X geeignet?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. September 2015)

Das ist ein älteres CWT Teil. 
Würde ich nicht empfehlen das damit zu betreiben.


----------



## Gripschi (7. September 2015)

Ah das ist  natürlich Schade.

Was wäre ne Gute und günstige Empfehlung?

CPU ist ein i5 3450.


----------



## DarkScorpion (7. September 2015)

Also das DPP 11 mit 550 Watt würde ich auch gern testen.


----------



## Stern1710 (7. September 2015)

Also bei einer 290 sollte man definitiv nicht beim Netzteil sparen. Ich werfe das E10 500W in den Raum


----------



## DarkScorpion (7. September 2015)

Jupp das e10 oder halt das DPP 11 mit ca 550 Watt. 

Ich spiele ja mit den Gedanken es mir dann für meine 290 Tri-x zu holen.


----------



## tsd560ti (7. September 2015)

Gegen das Superflower HX450 dürfte nichts sprechen.


----------



## Stern1710 (7. September 2015)

Da stimme ich zu


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. September 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Gegen das Superflower HX450 dürfte nichts sprechen.


Es sei denn es kommt jetzt auch noch ein zerstörender Test dafür


----------



## poiu (7. September 2015)

ja hx450 ist ok


----------



## Gripschi (7. September 2015)

Also könnt Ich das für eine 290 empfehlen?

Das Superflower HX450?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (7. September 2015)

Oder für 4,70€ mehr das E10 400W (@Mindfactory)


----------



## tsd560ti (7. September 2015)

Und dann hat er eine Karte mit ASIC 85 und muss auf Standardspannung bleiben, weil die 18A nicht reichen


----------



## -sori- (7. September 2015)

War hier eine Weile nicht so ganz aktiv... 😅 
Was habe ich grosses verpasst? Hat sich Superflower gemausert und mittlerweile brauchbar und das LC-Power 9550 nicht mehr wirklich?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (7. September 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Und dann hat er eine Karte mit ASIC 85 und muss auf Standardspannung bleiben, weil die 18A nicht reichen



So einfach geht Stromsparen


----------



## DerFoehn (7. September 2015)

-sori- schrieb:


> War hier eine Weile nicht so ganz aktiv...
> Was habe ich grosses verpasst? Hat sich Superflower gemausert und mittlerweile brauchbar und das LC-Power 9550 nicht mehr wirklich?



Das 9550 ist im Test für die PCGH 10/15 hopps gegangen, als die Schutzschaltungen gestetet wurden.


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Ein Kumpel hat in seinen PC ein Sharkoon WPM500.
> 
> Ist das für eine 290 Tri X geeignet?



Einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Philipus II (8. September 2015)

Von Ausprobieren rate ich ab. Nicht alle gefährlichen Spannungen führen zu sofortigen Abstürzen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. September 2015)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Das 9550 ist im Test ....


"Das" ... ist genau das Problem. Solange immer nur ein Testmuster untersucht wird, dazu bei privaten Tests noch von den Firmen kostenlos zugesendeten, haben die Tests immer nur eine sehr vage Aussage. Minimum wären drei Netzteile im Test von unterschiedlichen Händler, weil es dann mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit unterschiedliche Chargen sind, aber wem kann man so etwas zumuten? Er erhöht Aufwand und Kosten enorm. Darum finde ich es immer so problematisch, auf Basis eines Testes Netzteile zu verreißen oder in den Himmel zu loben. Sind z.B. bekannt billige Kondensatoren verbaut, der Rest ist aber durchaus tauglich, wäre eine fundierte Beratung, "Netzteil ABC ist zwar günstig und liefert gute Spannungen bei funktionierenden Schurtzschaltung, die Haltbarkeit wird gegenüber dem Netzteil BCD aber geringer sein. Wenn Du es kauftst, schmeiss es nach -5 Jahren wieder raus" oder so.... 

Ebenso sind pauschale Werte "Single Rail nur bis 500W", oder "Indy ist besser als Gruppe" problematisch, weil es immer im Einzelfall betrachtet werden muss. Früher hies es, um es so schön  undifferenziert aufs Auto zu übertragen, z.B. auch, "Frontantrieb ist nur für billige Kleinwagen und bis max. 100 PS". Sind darum alle Fronttriebler ab 110PS "Kernschrott", nur weil ähnliche Fahrzeuge mit Heckantrieb auf der Nordschleife ein paar Zehntelsekunden schneller sind? Gruppenregulierte Netzteil können bei bestimmten Systemen durchaus noch gut funktionieren und gerade wie man am 9550 sehen kann, nützt auch ein Blick in ein Netzteil und Bewertung aus Erfahrung wenig, weil der Teufel im Detail stecken kann. Aber war das eine Ausnahme? Neulöich berichtete hier auch ein User von einem neuen BQ DPP 11, weil nach dem ersten Einschalten die Hardware zerstörte. Ein Einzelfall, aber ist darum das DPP nicht mehr zu empfehlen?


----------



## Pittermann (8. September 2015)

Im PCGH-Test wurden zwei NTs getestet und das Problem war reproduzierbar.

Gibt es irgendeinen Test, in dem belegt wird, dass ein DPP11 850W unter bestimmten Bedingungen mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die Hardware tötet?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. September 2015)

Indy ist einfach die bessere Technik als Gruppe Regulation. Das ist fast eine Garantie für stabile Spannungen auf Den Minor Rails, bei jeder Belastung. 
Autovergleiche sind oftmals Quark.


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> "Das" ... ist genau das Problem. Solange immer nur ein Testmuster untersucht wird, dazu bei privaten Tests noch von den Firmen kostenlos zugesendeten, haben die Tests immer nur eine sehr vage Aussage.



Es wurden zwei Netzteile getestet, die privat gekauft wurden. Beide haben an der gleiche Stelle versagt.
Das ist kein Pech, das ist Absicht. Daher sollte man das mit LC Power klären, denn die sind sicher auch sehr daran interessiert, dass die Netzteil nicht explodieren, sondern vernünftig funktionieren.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ebenso sind pauschale Werte "Single Rail nur bis 500W", oder "Indy ist besser als Gruppe" problematisch, weil es immer im Einzelfall betrachtet werden muss. Früher hies es, um es so schön  undifferenziert aufs Auto zu übertragen, z.B. auch, "Frontantrieb ist nur für billige Kleinwagen und bis max. 100 PS". Sind darum alle Fronttriebler ab 110PS "Kernschrott", nur weil ähnliche Fahrzeuge mit Heckantrieb auf der Nordschleife ein paar Zehntelsekunden schneller sind? Gruppenregulierte Netzteil können bei bestimmten Systemen durchaus noch gut funktionieren und gerade wie man am 9550 sehen kann, nützt auch ein Blick in ein Netzteil und Bewertung aus Erfahrung wenig, weil der Teufel im Detail stecken kann. Aber war das eine Ausnahme? Neulöich berichtete hier auch ein User von einem neuen BQ DPP 11, weil nach dem ersten Einschalten die Hardware zerstörte. Ein Einzelfall, aber ist darum das DPP nicht mehr zu empfehlen?



Indy ist Gruppe klar vorzuziehen und die Autovergleiche kannst du dir sparen, da sie völlig sinnfrei sind.
Natürlich brauchst du für einen Office Rechner kein High End Netzteil, aber auch dort würde ich mir keinen Schrott kaufen.
Und Pech kannst du mit jedem Netzteil haben, das weißt du selbst.
Nur ist es eben ein Unterschied, ob ein Netzteil im Rechner kaputt geht und bei vielen anderen nicht oder ob es bei festgelegten Bedingungen kaputt geht und das nächste Modell auch gleich.
Bleib also mal auf dem Teppich und betrachte die Fakten.


Und wo wir gerade beim P11 sind.
Mir wurden aus einer nicht näher erwähnten Quelle Fotos vom P11 zugespielt.  
TweakPC Dark Power Pro 11 - TweakPC.de


----------



## Philipus II (8. September 2015)

PCGH testet routinemäßig 2 Muster. Weniger wegen der Seriensstreuung sondern eher wegen der latenten Gefahr defekter Muster. Die Kosten, im Falle eines Defekts von Muster 1 nochmal nach Glinde bei Hamburg anzureisen sind einfach zu hoch. Wir bestehen daher auf zwei Muster oder kaufen einfach selbst bei Onlineshops.


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2015)

Hast du mal mit LC Power gesprochen, wie die sich das erklären?


----------



## poiu (8. September 2015)

LC ist aktuell wohl auf der IFA


----------



## Philipus II (8. September 2015)

Wie schonmal hier gesagt, ich warte noch auf LC-Power Stellungnahmen vom Frühjahr 2013, die mir zugesagt wurden


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. September 2015)

Aktuell wohl gut Fun für Silvester, wa?


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Wie schonmal hier gesagt, ich warte noch auf LC-Power Stellungnahmen vom Frühjahr 2013, die mir zugesagt wurden



Ach so. Dann kann das ja noch etwas dauert wegen der Sache von 2015.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Einfach mal ausprobieren.


...und den Rechner killen...

Schau dir doch mal bitte die Datenblätter zu gängigen ATX-Sicherungs ICs an...
Wenn du den dritten oder vierten durch hast, sagst du das bestimmt nicht wieder...

Hab heute wieder einen gesehen, da waren die Best Case UVP Werte bei 2,4V/3,7V und 9,5V maximal (also aus unserer Sicht 'Best Case')...
Der Chip ist übrigens ein Silicon Touch PS232F...

Und bei anderen Chips schauts auch nicht besser aus...


----------



## Philipus II (8. September 2015)

ComputerBase hat zum Fall des offiziellen NDA auch den test zum be quiet! P11, Super Flower Leadex und Cooler Master V online. Wer also keine PCGH hat, kann sich dort mal umschaun 
be quiet! Dark Power Pro P11 im Test (Seite 7) - ComputerBase


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. September 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Indy ist einfach die bessere Technik als Gruppe Regulation. Das ist fast eine Garantie für stabile Spannungen auf Den Minor Rails, bei jeder Belastung.
> Autovergleiche sind oftmals Quark.


"Indy" ist das bessere KONZEPT, wie eine Technik und mit welchen Bauelementen ausgeführt wird und mit welchen Verbrauchern ein System aufgebaut ist, ist im Einzelfall zu bewerten.


----------



## poiu (8. September 2015)

So mein Review ist noch nicht fertig hatte heute morgen Handwerker hier *nervig*

aber hier paar Bilder BilderUpload

hier P11 550W

http://img.tweakpc.de/images/2015/09/07/beqietDarkPower115503.jpg


und hier 850 W

http://img.tweakpc.de/images/2015/09/07/bequietDarkPowerPro11850W.jpg


----------



## _chiller_ (8. September 2015)

Schreibst du neuerdings für Tweakpc? ^^


----------



## poiu (8. September 2015)

ist doch der Image Upload


----------



## captain_drink (8. September 2015)

Was ist denn da bei TPC beim P11 mit den Ripple-Werten auf den Minor Rails los? 
3.3V über der Spec, -12V und 5Vsb sehen auch nicht gut aus, lediglich 5V ist i.O.


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2015)

Ein neues Review in den weiten des Internets entdeckt. 
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 mit 550 und 650 Watt im Test


----------



## Stern1710 (8. September 2015)

Wer könnte das nur sein


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2015)

Mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...und den Rechner killen...
> 
> Schau dir doch mal bitte die Datenblätter zu gängigen ATX-Sicherungs ICs an...
> Wenn du den dritten oder vierten durch hast, sagst du das bestimmt nicht wieder...
> ...



Stefan. 
Natürlich weiß ich das und wenn ich schreibe "einfach mal ausprobieren" dann hoffe ich, dass die Leute das echt mal machen und merken, wie beschissen so ein billig Eimer ist.
Denn dann würden sie nicht erst fragen, ob das Netzteil ausreichend ist.
Manchmal muss etwas abrauchen, bevor ein Umdenken stattfindet.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. September 2015)

Wenns Qualmt und stinkt und die Sicherung springt, war das Netzteil wohl nicht ausreichend  ^^


----------



## Stern1710 (8. September 2015)

Mist, ich dachte, das wird ein Reim


----------



## FrozenPie (8. September 2015)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Mist, ich dachte, das wird ein Reim


Ging's also nicht nur mir so


----------



## Stern1710 (8. September 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Ging's also nicht nur mir so


Ein Leidensgenosse


----------



## -sori- (8. September 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wenns Qualmt und stinkt und die Sicherung springt,



Wurde man beim Kauf gelinkt. 

Besser so? 😂


----------



## Stern1710 (8. September 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wenns Qualmt und stinkt und die Sicherung springt,



1) weist du, dass es das Netzteil nicht bringt
2) weist du, dass es irgendwo hinkt

Keine Ahnung was noch alles möglich ist


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2015)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> 1) weist du, dass es das Netzteil nicht bringt



Weißt du, dass es das BeQuiet nicht bringt.


----------



## Stern1710 (8. September 2015)

Okay, einigen wir uns auf CWT


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. September 2015)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Mist, ich dachte, das wird ein Reim


Denkst du meine 7 graue Zellen bringen in den Ferien so etwas kreatives vor? Sogar zum Zocken zu faul...
Aber Foren zumüllen und dämliche Filme schauen geht noch... 
@Topic könnte meine tolle PowerBank @(2200mah  nachdem meine Tp Link wohl geklaut wurde) durch herunterfallen dauerhaft an Kapazität verloren haben? Ich hab das Gefühl die bringt es nicht mehr so wirklich. Und morgen muss ich 350 km mit Nahverkehrszügen fahren


----------



## EvilCloud86 (8. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weißt du, dass es das BeQuiet nicht bringt.


Mir egal solange mein E10 es bringt. 😁


----------



## Gripschi (8. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Stefan.
> Natürlich weiß ich das und wenn ich schreibe "einfach mal ausprobieren" dann hoffe ich, dass die Leute das echt mal machen und merken, wie beschissen so ein billig Eimer ist.
> Denn dann würden sie nicht erst fragen, ob das Netzteil ausreichend ist.
> Manchmal muss etwas abrauchen, bevor ein Umdenken stattfindet.


Danke...

Ich kannte das NT nicht, statt einfach zu Machen dachte Ich Frag nach!

Wurde ja geklärt das es nicht sinnvoll ist, auch wenn du es nochmal "nett' vorbrachtest!


----------



## DarkScorpion (8. September 2015)

Lohnt es sich von einem 1 1/2 jährigen E9 480 auf ein DPP 11 550 umzusteigen.

Hardware Xeon 1231, R9 290 Tri-x, 1 SSD und 3 HDD. Plus Lüfter


----------



## FrozenPie (8. September 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich von einem 1 1/2 jährigen E9 480 auf ein DPP 11 550 umzusteigen.


Wie definierst du lohnen? 
Ich meine, es hätte schon Vorteile wie z.B. eine bessere Spannungsstabilität, aber wirklich was mitkriegen würdest du nicht


----------



## DarkScorpion (8. September 2015)

Fragen wir andersrum. Macht es Sinn


----------



## FrozenPie (8. September 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Fragen wir andersrum. Macht es Sinn


Wenn's momentan ohne Probleme läuft und du keine Aufrüstung der Grafikkarte oder Plattform planst, macht es keinen Sinn


----------



## DarkScorpion (8. September 2015)

Ok dann bleibt es drinne


----------



## poiu (8. September 2015)

so falls sich jemand wundern sollte warum in meinem Test das NT beim 80+ Test @100% 92% erreicht und bei 550W Last mit festen lasten 93%

das liegt an der Lastkalkulation, die festen lasten gehen mehr auf die 12V Leitung


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Danke...
> 
> Ich kannte das NT nicht, statt einfach zu Machen dachte Ich Frag nach!
> 
> Wurde ja geklärt das es nicht sinnvoll ist, auch wenn du es nochmal "nett' vorbrachtest!



Ich dachte, dass du hier fleißig mit liest?
Dann sollte dir inzwischen aufgefallen sein, wieso das Sharkoon als Schrott eingestuft wird.

Und wieder ein Review zum P11. Wird ja langsam lästig.  
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W - Artikel Hartware.net


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. September 2015)

In den drei vier Monaten in denen ich mitlese, wurde das Teil erst 2 mal erwähnt.


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2015)

Selbst 1x reicht doch.


----------



## EvilCloud86 (8. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Selbst 1x reicht doch.


Aber nicht bei 15k antworten. [emoji1]


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. September 2015)

Wenn man nicht jeden einzelnen (Spam [emoji14]) Post liest und im Kopf behält?


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2015)

Ich hab nur keine Lust, alles 100x zu erklären und auch in diesem Thread wurde das mit dem Sharkoon sicher schon mehrere Male aufgegriffen, genauso wie mit anderen Billig Eimern.
Es ist halt immer das gleiche.
Ein 500 Watt Netzteil ist mit 50€ nicht realisierbar, zumindest nicht braucbar.
Die Einzelteile kosten nun mal Geld und das immer gleich viel.
Willst du also ein 500 Watt Netzteil für so wenig verkaufen können, bist du gezwungen hier und da Einsparungen vorzunehmen, technische Details wegzulassen und bei den Schutzschaltungen nur noch Grundbedürfnisse zu verbauen.
Stefan hat es ja schon gesagt. Da ist ein Sicherungschip drin, der eigentlich nichts kann, da kannst du halt nicht erwarten, dass da OCP oder OPP oder sonst was auslöst.
Das mag zwar auf der Verpackung stehen aber drin ist da gar nichts. 
Der billige Schund von CWT versagt eben an ganzer Front, egal ob da jetzt Sharkoon, Thermaltake oder Corsair drauf steht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. September 2015)

Das mit dem Preis stimmt natürlich.


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2015)

Für Grafikkarten ist scheinbar immer eine Menge Geld vorhanden, auch schon mal deutlich mehr als geplant, aber für ein anständiges Netzteil, das vielleicht 20-30 Euro mehr kostet als der billige Kram, nicht mehr. Komische Logik.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. September 2015)

Du weißt doch, Netzteile bringen keine Mehr Fps. Da sieht man als Normal User natürlich keinen Nutzen drin. Deshalb darf Spannungsversorgung auch nichts kosten. Gibt keine Mehrleistung. Ausser, man verwendet ein AsRock 970 Extreme 4 und einen Fx8xxx, dann sieht man das ein.


----------



## Pittermann (8. September 2015)

Und man kann damit nicht angeben. Wenn Du auf dem Schulhof sagst „Ich hab das neue be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 mit 550 Watt! Das ist eines der besten Netzteile am Markt, hat alle nötigen Schutzschaltungen und liefert mehr als genug Power für meine Gaming-Maschine!“, dann glotzen die anderen doch nur blöd.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. September 2015)

Ausserdem sind immer mehr Watt =Besser  . Da muss man schon ein 1200 Watt vorweisen. 
Auf unseren Schulhöfen laufen eher Konsoleros Rum [emoji14] oder Leute mit ohne Ahnung und Gehör. Stichwort Kumpel mit XFX Karte, XFX NT und AMD Boxed Kühler.


----------



## EvilCloud86 (9. September 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Du weißt doch, Netzteile bringen keine Mehr Fps. Da sieht man als Normal User natürlich keinen Nutzen drin. Deshalb darf Spannungsversorgung auch nichts kosten. Gibt keine Mehrleistung. Ausser, man verwendet ein AsRock 970 Extreme 4 und einen Fx8xxx, dann sieht man das ein.


Ich hab zurzeit die Combo Asrock 970 Extreme 4 + Fx8320.....da das andere MB in der RMA ist. [emoji15] 

Aber läuft. [emoji12]


----------



## Pittermann (9. September 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem sind immer mehr Watt =Besser  . Da muss man schon ein 1200 Watt vorweisen.
> Auf unseren Schulhöfen laufen eher Konsoleros Rum  oder Leute mit ohne Ahnung und Gehör. Stichwort Kumpel mit XFX Karte, XFX NT und AMD Boxed Kühler.


Und „be quiet!“ ist ja auch ein beschissener Name, das klingt ja fast nach einem englischen Satz! 
Da ist z.B. „Sharkoon“ doch viel griffiger!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. September 2015)

Da hört man doch immer von das die ganze Zeit CPUs auf 1,4 GHz throtteln? Das habe ich relativ oft gelesen.


----------



## EvilCloud86 (9. September 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Da hört man doch immer von das die ganze Zeit CPUs auf 1,4 GHz throtteln? Das habe ich relativ oft gelesen.


Lol das ist der AMD Energie Sparmodus im Idle und momentan kann ich GW2, W3 und so locker Spielen.

Liegt vlt am Genesis der Kühlt das MB mit. [emoji16] 

Außerdem habe ich hier im Forum gelesen, das jemand mit dem MB ein FX8350 auf knapp 5GHz OC hat. [emoji15]


----------



## _chiller_ (9. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab nur keine Lust, alles 100x zu erklären und auch in diesem Thread wurde das mit dem Sharkoon sicher schon mehrere Male aufgegriffen, genauso wie mit anderen Billig Eimern.
> Es ist halt immer das gleiche.
> Ein 500 Watt Netzteil ist mit 50€ nicht realisierbar, zumindest nicht braucbar.
> Die Einzelteile kosten nun mal Geld und das immer gleich viel.
> ...


Das ist so aber nicht ganz richtig, denn es gibt 500W-Netzteile für unter 50 Euro, die sowohl brauchbar sind als auch funktionierende Schutzschaltungen haben. Es kommt eher auf den Einsatzzweck an. Natürlich sollte man ein Performance A oder ein B500 v2 nicht an einen i7 + R9 390X klemmen, aber für einen 5 Jahre alten Rechner wo das Netzteil abgeraucht ist, muss es ja keine Neuanschaffung von 100 Euro sein. Per se aber alle Netzteile unter 50 Euro schlecht zu reden entspricht aber nicht der Wahrheit.


----------



## Pu244 (9. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab nur keine Lust, alles 100x zu erklären und auch in diesem Thread wurde das mit dem Sharkoon sicher schon mehrere Male aufgegriffen, genauso wie mit anderen Billig Eimern.
> Es ist halt immer das gleiche.
> Ein 500 Watt Netzteil ist mit 50€ nicht realisierbar, zumindest nicht braucbar.
> Die Einzelteile kosten nun mal Geld und das immer gleich viel.
> ...



Ich habe die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben das eines Tages ein billigerund guter Sicherungschip entwickelt wird, der Onboardsoundkrimskrams der heuter verbaut wird wäre schließlich (von Chip her) bis Mitte der 90er als HiFi durchgegangen. Natürlich kommen neue Gegner, welche die Hoffnung wieder zunichte machen. So wie das ultimative Böse in Form von AMD und Nvidia die sich entschieden haben scheinbar alle Glättungskondensatoren auf der Primärseite der Grakas einzusparen (muß halt das Netzteil schlucken) und dann haben sie den Mist sogar als Fortschritt verkauft. Ich wette die zuständigen Ingenieure lachen sich den Arsch ab wenn sie lesen das die Leute (auch hier) solchen Mist wie "Moderne Grafikkarten haben ebn mehrere hundert Lastwechsel pro Sekunde" schlucken und glauben ihre Graka wäre dadurchj sogar besonders modern. Mein Idee wären ja Zusatzkondensatoren, die einfach zwischen 8 Pin PCIe Stecker und Buchse geklemmt werden. So zwei 4700µF Kondensatoren dürften für erheblich stabilere Spannungen sorgen, leider ist der Markt an Leuten die sich dem Problem bewußt sind zu klein.




Threshold schrieb:


> Für Grafikkarten ist scheinbar immer eine Menge Geld vorhanden, auch schon mal deutlich mehr als geplant, aber für ein anständiges Netzteil, das vielleicht 20-30 Euro mehr kostet als der billige Kram, nicht mehr. Komische Logik.



Dioe Sache ist ganz einfach: das Netzteil sucht man sich als letztes raus. Man hat ein gewisses Budget, als erstes kommt die GTX 980Ti (logisch, die Graka ist das wichtigste), dann die CPU - ein i7 5820K und der Passende Untersatz - irgend ein 200€ Board, noch eine Kompaktwakü und Flüssigmetallwärmeleitpaste (man will ja OC betreiben), 32GB DDR4-2800er RAM, eine Samsung 512GB Pro SSD (die Evos gehen ja früber kaputt, hat man mal so aufgeschnappt) und ein 4TB Datengrab.

Nun bleiben beispielsweise noch exakt 71,83€ um das Budget nicht zu sprengen, dafür muß die Stromversorgung und die Behausung gekauft werden. Leider verstehen die meisten nicht das solche Hardware problemlos in einem alten Stahlblechgehäuse  für 5€ funktioniert, nicht jedoch mit einem 20€ Netzteil (wobei es die meisten in der Preisklasse dann mit 30€ so richtig krachen lassen). Dann darf man sich anhören mein Rechner stürzt permanent ab oder kann sich damit herumschlagen die Leute vor dem Kauf davon überzeugen dezente Abstriche bei RAM bzw. SSD zu machen oder das Budget aufzustocken.

Das ganz normale Elend eben...


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab nur keine Lust, alles 100x zu erklären


Ja, kann dich verstehen...
Irgendwann wirds anstrengend, wenn der 20ste kommt und die gleiche Frage wie die anderen 19 davor gestellt hat...
Und statt selbst mal bisserl zu googeln, wird die Arbeit anderen überlassen...



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein 500 Watt Netzteil ist mit 50€ nicht realisierbar, zumindest nicht braucbar.
> Die Einzelteile kosten nun mal Geld und das immer gleich viel.


Aber man bezahlt doch DEN NAMEN... 

Ja, wenn ich diesen Satz hören muss, wird mir immer Schlecht und ich muss den Eimer bereit halten...




Threshold schrieb:


> Stefan hat es ja schon gesagt. Da ist ein Sicherungschip drin, der eigentlich nichts kann, da kannst du halt nicht erwarten, dass da OCP oder OPP oder sonst was auslöst.
> Das mag zwar auf der Verpackung stehen aber drin ist da gar nichts.


Naja, OCP ist schon vorahden, nur halt nicht auf der +12V Leitung...



Threshold schrieb:


> Für Grafikkarten ist scheinbar immer eine Menge Geld vorhanden, auch schon mal deutlich mehr als geplant, aber für ein anständiges Netzteil, das vielleicht 20-30 Euro mehr kostet als der billige Kram, nicht mehr. Komische Logik.


Ey, weissu, Netzteil macht nur Strom, Alda, ey.
Ey, weissu, is egal, was Netzteil tut, Alda, Ey.

...bis dann irgendwann, irgendwo mal der Rechner abfackelt...
Oder man halb tot daneben liegt...



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Du weißt doch, Netzteile bringen keine Mehr Fps. Da sieht man als Normal User natürlich keinen Nutzen drin. Deshalb darf Spannungsversorgung auch nichts kosten. Gibt keine Mehrleistung. Ausser, man verwendet ein AsRock 970 Extreme 4 und einen Fx8xxx, dann sieht man das ein.


Hehe, das is das Problem...

Aber war das von dir erwähnte Board nicht das Schrottboard ohne SpaWa Kühler, was den Takt bei den FXen nicht halten konnte?!



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Das ist so aber nicht ganz richtig, denn es gibt 500W-Netzteile für unter 50 Euro, die sowohl brauchbar sind als auch funktionierende Schutzschaltungen haben.


Nicht wirklich...

Da hast dann das Problem, dass du die Stromsparmechanismen moderner CPUs ausschalten musst, die Spannungsregulierung unter aller Sau sind usw...



Threshold schrieb:


> Es kommt eher auf den Einsatzzweck an. Natürlich sollte man ein Performance A oder ein B500 v2 nicht an einen i7 + R9 390X klemmen, aber für einen 5 Jahre alten Rechner wo das Netzteil abgeraucht ist, muss es ja keine Neuanschaffung von 100 Euro sein. Per se aber alle Netzteile unter 50 Euro schlecht zu reden entspricht aber nicht der Wahrheit.


Ach und was glaubst du, wird man diese Netzteile eher nutzen?!
An einem alten Core 2 Duo mit einer entsprechend alten GraKa oder an einem LGA-2011 L7 mit High End GraKa (eher nicht AMD, denn die AMD Käufer sind deutlich informierter als die nVidia Käufer, ergo wäre die GTX 980 (Ti) das bessere Beispiel)...

Richtig, es wird das ganze ganz sicher NICHT mit einem Core 2 Duo und ähnlich altem Rechner (AMD Pre BD, Intel LGA1366, 1155 und 56) sondern mit modernen Rechnern...

Wobei hier eher solch ein Mist wie SL-500 und Combat Power angesagt ist...



Pu244 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben das eines Tages ein billigerund guter Sicherungschip entwickelt wird, der Onboardsoundkrimskrams der heuter verbaut wird wäre schließlich (von Chip her) bis Mitte der 90er als HiFi durchgegangen.


Gibts doch...
Ist im englischen Raum als 'Jelly Bean Part' bekannt und hört auf den Namen LM393 bzw 339.
Das sind einfach 2 bzw 4 Kanal Komperatoren, die man früher mit einem dieser 8pin Sicherungschips kombiniert hat...
Wobei die LM dann sich um die +12V Leitung(en) gekümmer haben und  der WT7510 oder 7502 dann den Rest gemacht hat...




Pu244 schrieb:


> Dioe Sache ist ganz einfach: das Netzteil sucht man sich als letztes raus. Man hat ein gewisses Budget, als erstes kommt die GTX 980Ti (logisch, die Graka ist das wichtigste), dann die CPU - ein i7 5820K und der Passende Untersatz - irgend ein 200€ Board, noch eine Kompaktwakü und Flüssigmetallwärmeleitpaste (man will ja OC betreiben), 32GB DDR4-2800er RAM, eine Samsung 512GB Pro SSD (die Evos gehen ja früber kaputt, hat man mal so aufgeschnappt) und ein 4TB Datengrab.
> 
> Nun bleiben beispielsweise noch exakt 71,83€ um das Budget nicht zu sprengen, dafür muß die Stromversorgung und die Behausung gekauft werden. Leider verstehen die meisten nicht das solche Hardware problemlos in einem alten Stahlblechgehäuse  für 5€ funktioniert, nicht jedoch mit einem 20€ Netzteil (wobei es die meisten in der Preisklasse dann mit 30€ so richtig krachen lassen). Dann darf man sich anhören mein Rechner stürzt permanent ab oder kann sich damit herumschlagen die Leute vor dem Kauf davon überzeugen dezente Abstriche bei RAM bzw. SSD zu machen oder das Budget aufzustocken.


Die besten Gehäuse für wenig Geld sind irgendwelche gebrauchten Server Eimer...
Die sind durchdacht, gut belüftet, sau schwer und z.T. besser als manch ein modernes Gehäuse...

Zum Beispiel ein Celsius M460 Gehäuse (470 schaut natürlich hübscher aus)...
Aber das ist natürlich keine Kirmesbude, die man für solch ein Setup natürlich unbedingt braucht...

Aber hier sind wir wieder bei dem Zustand, dass viele Leute sich einfach nicht vernünftig informieren und einfach irgendeinen Schrott kaufen, den irgendein Kumpel empfohlen hat - auch wenn der selbst wenig Plan hat, aber einen auf richtig dicke Hose macht...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. September 2015)

Das AsRock war glaube ich mit mies gekühlter, sehr dünn besiedelter Spawas.


----------



## S754 (9. September 2015)

Hallo, mal so aus reinem Interesse:

Das Cooler Master G450M wurde ja im Computerbase Test als brauchbar gewertet, "stabile Spannungen". Gilt dies für das 650 Watt Modell ebenfalls? Cooler Master G650M 650W ATX 2.31 (RS-650-AMAAB1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Dann noch eine weitere Frage: Wie ist das Cooler Master B700? "In Ordnung" oder Müll?
Cooler Master B700 ver.2 700W ATX 2.3 (RS-700-ACABB1-EU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. September 2015)

Die G Reihe, hatte glaube ich auch noch ein grosses Manko 
Das B700 ist halt Gruppe. Wenn du nicht unbedingt eine 980ti dran betreibst oder Crossfire, geht das schon einigermaßen.


----------



## S754 (9. September 2015)

Bei der G Reihe war das Problem halt der billige Lüfter, da hat man eingespart. Ist aber nicht so schlimm weil man 5 Jahre Garantie hätte.


----------



## gorgeous188 (9. September 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> für einen 5 Jahre alten Rechner wo das Netzteil abgeraucht ist, muss es ja keine Neuanschaffung von 100 Euro sein.





Stefan Payne schrieb:


> An einem alten Core 2 Duo mit einer entsprechend alten GraKa



Und ich fühle mich schlecht, dass ich einem Q6600 mit HD3450 ein L8 gegönnt habe


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. September 2015)

EvilCloud86 schrieb:


> Mir egal solange mein E10 es bringt.



 
Du erst noch ... Mach dir da erstmal keine Sorgen ... Aaaaber, Außnahmen bestätigen die Regel 



captain_drink schrieb:


> Was ist denn da bei TPC beim P11 mit den Ripple-Werten auf den Minor Rails los?
> 3.3V über der Spec, -12V und 5Vsb sehen auch nicht gut aus, lediglich 5V ist i.O.



*Würde hier mal bitte jemand drauf eingehen ... Da scheint hier untergegangen zu sein !!!*
Würde mich persönlich auch interessieren ... Gerade im 2. Bild mit 96mV auf 12 Volt ... Was hat das zu bedeuten ?



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich dachte, dass du hier fleißig mit liest?
> Dann sollte dir inzwischen aufgefallen sein, wieso das Sharkoon als Schrott eingestuft wird.



Na Gott sei Dank warnst du mich ... Ich wollte schon mein Seasonic G-550 PCGH gegen ein Sharkoon WPM500 tauschen 



Threshold schrieb:


> Der billige Schund von CWT versagt eben an ganzer Front, egal ob da jetzt Sharkoon, Thermaltake oder Corsair drauf steht.



Ich würde mich da nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehen ... Die HXi und RMi Serie wird gerne in den Himmel gehoben ...
Ich mein klar, was da wirklich drann ist, wird die Zeit und die verschiedenen Foren zeigen ... Aber ich glaube kaum das es sich Corsair hier leisten kann, schlampig zu werden ... 



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Du weißt doch, Netzteile bringen keine Mehr Fps. Da sieht man als Normal User natürlich keinen Nutzen drin. Deshalb darf Spannungsversorgung auch nichts kosten. Gibt keine Mehrleistung. Ausser, man verwendet ein AsRock 970 Extreme 4 und einen Fx8xxx, dann sieht man das ein.



Ich wollte eben dazu schon schreiben, wer bitteschön sowas macht  ... Okay ein paar Post weiter wurde meine Frage dann beantwortet ... 



Pittermann schrieb:


> Und man kann damit nicht angeben. Wenn Du auf dem Schulhof sagst „Ich hab das neue be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 mit 550 Watt! Das ist eines der besten Netzteile am Markt, hat alle nötigen Schutzschaltungen und liefert mehr als genug Power für meine Gaming-Maschine!“, dann glotzen die anderen doch nur blöd.



Der einzigste der blöd guckt wenn ich auf dem Schulhof mit einen BeQuiet P11 550 pralen würde, währe der Lehrer mit dem Handy am Ohr, der die Bullen ruft, die mich vom Schulgelände entfernen, weil ich dort nicht zu suchen habe .... 



EvilCloud86 schrieb:


> Ich hab zurzeit die Combo Asrock 970 Extreme 4 + Fx8320.....da das andere MB in der RMA ist.
> 
> Aber läuft.]



Versuche mal dein Glück mit Prime95 und schaue mal wie länge der den Takt auf allen 8 Kernen halten kann ...
Ich glaube kaum das du bei einem Bulli mit einer 4+1 Phasen Spannungsversorgung lange durchhalten kannst 
Wenn ja, dann hast du aber entweder Schwein gehabt oder einen verdammt genügsamen Prozi 



EvilCloud86 schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich hier im Forum gelesen, das jemand mit dem MB ein FX8350 auf knapp 5GHz OC hat.



Na das möchte ich dann doch gerne mal sehen, wie der FX8350 mit 5Ghz auf dem ASRock 970 Extreme 4 STABIL läuft ... 
Hast du da zufällig noch nen Link ???? Das macht mich jetzt ein wenig neugierig


----------



## captain_drink (9. September 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> *Würde hier mal bitte jemand drauf eingehen ... Da scheint hier untergegangen zu sein !!!*
> Würde mich persönlich auch interessieren ... Gerade im 2. Bild mit 96mV auf 12 Volt ... Was hat das zu bedeuten ?



Mittlerweile gibt es dazu Neuigkeiten: jonnyGURU Forums - View Single Post - be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550&650W Review @TweakPC
Nur das 550er und 650er von TPC scheinen betroffen zu sein, andere Samples zeigen das Verhalten nicht.


----------



## DarkScorpion (9. September 2015)

Hmm also keine klare Empfehlung im 550-650 Watt Bereich für das DPP 11?


----------



## RobiKenobi (9. September 2015)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibt es dazu Neuigkeiten: jonnyGURU Forums - View Single Post - be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550&650W Review @TweakPC
> Nur das 550er und 650er von TPC scheinen betroffen zu sein, andere Samples zeigen das Verhalten nicht.



Hi, ich schau hier nicht mehr oft rein, wenig Zeit leider ....  

Ich bin da schon mit bq in Kontakt. Das Problem ist irgendwie nur bei mir aufgetreten. 

Eventuell ist es ein Problem mit meinem Anschlussboard, wobei ich bei anderen Netzteilen diesen Effekt nicht habe.

Die 96 mV im zweiten Bild, das ist die Ripple auf der -12 V Leitung. Ist eigentlich irrelevant und darf bis 120 mV gehen.

Ich habe an der Chroma 8 Kanäle auf denen ich simultan Ripple messe. Das sind 4 x die 12 V und dann 3,3, 5, -12 und 5 V SB. 
Das erste Bild sind die 4x 12 das zweite eben die 4 anderen Lines. 

Die meisten Reviews betrachten die Ripple auf -12V und 5 SB nicht. Die Messung verschlingt halt zwei weitere Loads, die bekanntlich nicht gerade günstig sind  
Aber wenn ich es eh messe, kann ich es auch auf den Screenshot packen.
Sobald ich wieder etwas Geld habe upgrade ich das ganze auf 12 Kanäle und 8 Loads für 12V.


----------



## poiu (9. September 2015)

wie ich sagte ist Robert dran, das ganze ist schon kurios


----------



## captain_drink (9. September 2015)

Danke für die nochmalige Rückmeldung.

Zumindest in der ATX-Spec ist -12V ja noch enthalten, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das überhaupt noch ein MB verwendet. 

Gerade weil diese Lines sonst nicht gemessen werden, würde mich interessieren, welche Werte nun stimmen. 
Ripple auf 5Vsb könnte z.B. richtig sein, das war beim Aurum PT 1200 an derselben Chroma sogar noch höher (außerhalb der Spec).


----------



## poiu (9. September 2015)

-12V und 5VSB ist definitiv richtig , -12V messen viele nicht wie RObert sagt muss man dafür Load opfern und da lasen viele die Weg und testen lieber mehr Watt.

das Problem ist nur die 3,3V Leitung da hier zwei unterschiedliche Werte gemessen wurden


----------



## Threshold (9. September 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Das ist so aber nicht ganz richtig, denn es gibt 500W-Netzteile für unter 50 Euro, die sowohl brauchbar sind als auch funktionierende Schutzschaltungen haben. Es kommt eher auf den Einsatzzweck an. Natürlich sollte man ein Performance A oder ein B500 v2 nicht an einen i7 + R9 390X klemmen, aber für einen 5 Jahre alten Rechner wo das Netzteil abgeraucht ist, muss es ja keine Neuanschaffung von 100 Euro sein. Per se aber alle Netzteile unter 50 Euro schlecht zu reden entspricht aber nicht der Wahrheit.



Da muss ich dir aber widersprechen.
Dir mag das Xilence und das Cooler master ausreichend sein, mir nicht. 
Klar, ich hab das B500 V2 auch schon mal empfohlen, aber da wollte der TS auch so einen 20€ Schrott Kaufen.
Trotzdem rate ich jedem, mehr Geld auszugeben denn auch beim Xilence und Co. zahlst du irgendwann doppelt, weil du nicht gleich was bessere gekauft hast.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ach und was glaubst du, wird man diese Netzteile eher nutzen?!
> An einem alten Core 2 Duo mit einer entsprechend alten GraKa oder an einem LGA-2011 L7 mit High End GraKa (eher nicht AMD, denn die AMD Käufer sind deutlich informierter als die nVidia Käufer, ergo wäre die GTX 980 (Ti) das bessere Beispiel)...
> 
> Richtig, es wird das ganze ganz sicher NICHT mit einem Core 2 Duo und ähnlich altem Rechner (AMD Pre BD, Intel LGA1366, 1155 und 56) sondern mit modernen Rechnern...
> ...



Du musst schon chiller zitieren und nicht mich da eintragen.  



_chiller_ schrieb:


> aber für einen 5 Jahre alten Rechner wo das Netzteil abgeraucht ist, muss es ja keine Neuanschaffung von 100 Euro sein. Per se aber alle Netzteile unter 50 Euro schlecht zu reden entspricht aber nicht der Wahrheit.



Ernsthaft jetzt?
Nur weil sein Rechner alt ist und daher nicht mehr so viel Wert ist, darf er sich kein moderner, gutes Netzteil für 100€ oder mehr kaufen?
Also, da fehlen mir echt die Worte. 
Er soll sich lieber Schrott kaufen, damit seine Hardware schneller kaputt geht und er sich dann was neues kaufen muss?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. September 2015)

Gibt es irgendeinen Grund, warum man das DPP 11 dem DPP 10 mit 550W vorziehen sollte?
Der alte Schinken von DPP 10 ist doch gut genug für ein System mit einer Grafikkarte.


----------



## Threshold (9. September 2015)

Das P11 ist im Idle noch mal effizienter.


----------



## Threshold (9. September 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich da nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehen ... Die HXi und RMi Serie wird gerne in den Himmel gehoben ...
> Ich mein klar, was da wirklich drann ist, wird die Zeit und die verschiedenen Foren zeigen ... Aber ich glaube kaum das es sich Corsair hier leisten kann, schlampig zu werden ...



Du hast das nicht verstanden. 

Die CWT Plattform vom Sharkoon gibt es in der gleichen Form auch bei Thermaltake oder Corsair. Sind eben die gleichen Billig Eimer.
Das hat gar nichts mit dem HXi oder RMi zu tun, das ist eine völlig andere Plattform.


----------



## Philipus II (9. September 2015)

Die Umsetzung ist übrigens im Detail anders bei Corsair CX und Sharkoon WPM V2/bronze und Thermaltake Germany. Die Unterschiede sind beachtlich.


----------



## Threshold (9. September 2015)

Vom Sharkoon WPM V2 war nicht die Rede, es geht um die erste Version.


----------



## _chiller_ (9. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ernsthaft jetzt?
> Nur weil sein Rechner alt ist und daher nicht mehr so viel Wert ist, darf er sich kein moderner, gutes Netzteil für 100€ oder mehr kaufen?
> Also, da fehlen mir echt die Worte.
> Er soll sich lieber Schrott kaufen, damit seine Hardware schneller kaputt geht und er sich dann was neues kaufen muss?


Dann erklär mir bitte was am B500 v2 so schlimm/Schrott sein soll. Die Caps sind zwar nicht toll, aber die drei Jahre Herstellergarantie halten die problemlos durch. Und wenn eine alte Kiste genau so lange noch genutzt werden soll, sehe ich da keinerlei Probleme soetwas zu verbauen. Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit gruppenreguliert an, wenn wir danach gehen, hätte das E9 nie für noch wesentlich modernere Systeme empfohlen werden dürfen


----------



## Threshold (9. September 2015)

Das E9 wurde empfohlen, weils leise ist, nicht weils technisch vorne dabei ist.
Und wieso sollte der User eines alten Rechnern ein billig Netzteil kaufen?
Weil er nie auf den Gedanken kommen wird, den rechner mal aufzurüsten oder sich was neues zu kaufen?
Wer einen Rechner hat, der seit 10 Jahren unverändert läuft, braucht auch kein neues Netzteil, da das auch seit 10 Jahren läuft.


----------



## _chiller_ (9. September 2015)

Stell dir vor jemand hätte einen etwas älteren Gaming PC mit einem defekten Netzteil. Nehmen wir mal mein Netzteil-Lautstärke-Testsystem: Phenom II X6 und eine GTX 480. Wenn der Besitzer erst in 2-3 Jahren aufrüsten möchte, muss er doch kein 100 Euro-Netzteil nehmen, da reicht für die Zeit auch was günstigeres. Zugegeben, bei meinem Testsystem würde ich schon was im Bereich von 50 Euro verbauen, ein G450M vielleicht, aber eine Laststufe darunter reicht z.B. ein B500 v2 doch für die Zeit völlig aus. Warum also ein teures Netzteil verbauen, das in 2-3 Jahren vielleicht schon wieder veraltet ist (Stichwort E9)?


----------



## Philipus II (9. September 2015)

Das B500V2 is brauchbar. Ich hätte kein Problem damit, es in meinen Rechner zu verbauen.


----------



## Pu244 (9. September 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendeinen Grund, warum man das DPP 11 dem DPP 10 mit 550W vorziehen sollte?
> Der alte Schinken von DPP 10 ist doch gut genug für ein System mit einer Grafikkarte.



Das bessere ist des guten ärgster Feind. Von daher ist das P11 vorzuziehen da es noch ein Stück effizienter und leiser ist. Ein DPP P10 wird man wohl bis zum Ende des ATX Standards (das ja mal hoffentlich irgendwann kommt, es gibt vieles neu zu regeln) problemlos nutzen können, allerdings wird es vermutlich deutlich bessere Netzteile geben. Etwas ältere DC-DC oder unabhängig regulierte Netzteile kann man ja nach wie vor nutzen, dennoch würde ich ein altes BeQuiet E8 keinem zum Neukauf empfehlen, es sei denn für unter 30€.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das E9 wurde empfohlen, weils leise ist, nicht weils technisch vorne dabei ist.
> Und wieso sollte der User eines alten Rechnern ein billig Netzteil kaufen?
> Weil er nie auf den Gedanken kommen wird, den rechner mal aufzurüsten oder sich was neues zu kaufen?
> Wer einen Rechner hat, der seit 10 Jahren unverändert läuft, braucht auch kein neues Netzteil, da das auch seit 10 Jahren läuft.



Er hat geschieben man kann auch ein billigeres Netzteil nutzen, muß es aber nicht. In der Sache liegst du natürlich an und für sich richtig, nur weil ein PC älter wird braucht er nicht weniger Strom oder bekommt gar bessere Kondensatoren (eher im Gegenteil), somit braucht ein Core2Quad mit zwei GTX 280ern nach wie vor ein gutes 750W+ Netzteil. Die Frage ist allerdings immer auch eine Wirtschaftliche und da wäre ich wohl eher weniger bereit in meinen alten Athlon XP 1600+ oder Atom 1,6GHz ein E10 einzubauen, obwohl das für den Athlon XP nicht reichen wird 5V sei Dank) und der Atom mal mit meinem 120€ Seasonic X460FL verwöhnt wurde (da soll noch einer sagen überdimensionieren wäre dämlich). Von daher kann es garnicht so falsch sein den PC mit etwas billigen über die Zeit zu schleppen, wobei beide Kästen bei mir seit 3 Jahren ungenutzt unter dem Tisch stehen.


----------



## Gripschi (9. September 2015)

Mein Kumpel holt sich jetzt zusammen mit der 290 ein E10, denke das sollte passen.


----------



## poiu (9. September 2015)

die B Serie ist okay natürlich muss man sehen für was, entweder für billige 400€ Kiste oder alten gaming PC der günstig auf gerüstet wird oder neues NT braucht.





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendeinen Grund, warum man das DPP 11 dem DPP 10 mit 550W vorziehen sollte?
> Der alte Schinken von DPP 10 ist doch gut genug für ein System mit einer Grafikkarte.



 gibt keinen Grund vom P10 auf P11 aufzurüsten neu kaufen würde ich das P11 außer das P10 bekommst sehr günstig


----------



## Threshold (9. September 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Stell dir vor jemand hätte einen etwas älteren Gaming PC mit einem defekten Netzteil. Nehmen wir mal mein Netzteil-Lautstärke-Testsystem: Phenom II X6 und eine GTX 480. Wenn der Besitzer erst in 2-3 Jahren aufrüsten möchte, muss er doch kein 100 Euro-Netzteil nehmen, da reicht für die Zeit auch was günstigeres. Zugegeben, bei meinem Testsystem würde ich schon was im Bereich von 50 Euro verbauen, ein G450M vielleicht, aber eine Laststufe darunter reicht z.B. ein B500 v2 doch für die Zeit völlig aus. Warum also ein teures Netzteil verbauen, das in 2-3 Jahren vielleicht schon wieder veraltet ist (Stichwort E9)?



Ein älteren Gaming System mit einem defekten Netzteil?`
Dann würde ich fragen, ob er das alte Gaming System aufrüsten will, bzw. ob er sich später mal ein neues System anschaffen will und ihm zu einem hochwertigen Netzteil raten, das er in nächsten System weiter verwenden kann.



Philipus II schrieb:


> Das B500V2 is brauchbar. Ich hätte kein Problem damit, es in meinen Rechner zu verbauen.



Brauchbar im Vergleich zum Tronje oder MS Tech Kram?
Ich würde Bauchschmerzen kriegen, wenn ich sowas in meinem Rechner einbauen müsste.
Da würde ich doch eher das Cooler Master GM nehmen.
Oder eben mehr ausgeben.



Gripschi schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel holt sich jetzt zusammen mit der 290 ein E10, denke das sollte passen.



Das passt.


----------



## _chiller_ (9. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein älteren Gaming System mit einem defekten Netzteil?`
> Dann würde ich fragen, ob er das alte Gaming System aufrüsten will, bzw. ob er sich später mal ein neues System anschaffen will und ihm zu einem hochwertigen Netzteil raten, das er in nächsten System weiter verwenden kann.
> 
> Da würde ich doch eher das Cooler Master GM nehmen.


Das kann er dann zur gegebenen Zeit immer noch machen und dann ein noch besseres Netzteil einbauen. Und zudem noch ein Netzteil kaufen das zum System passt, in deinem Fall müsste er ja raten was er später mal verbauen möchte.

Das GM ist doch im Prinzip ein B mit DC-DC-Wandlern, die beiden Netzteile nehmen sich nicht viel


----------



## Threshold (9. September 2015)

Also noch ein Netzteil kaufen?

Ja, Indy reguliert. 
Was ich von Gruppe halte, sollte du doch wissen. 
Aber wir drehen uns im Kreis.
Ich würde jedem raten, mehr Geld für ein Netzteil auszugeben, da ich in den letzten 25 Jahren, in denen ich mich damit beschäftigt habe, zu oft kaputte Hardware, abgerauchte Netzteile und niedergeschlagene Kunden gesehen hab.
Lieber 20€ mehr aus geben und Ruhe haben.


----------



## poiu (10. September 2015)

Passend zu den Weichnachtgebäck bei mir um die Ecke (september )

Advent Advent ein Enermax Netzteil brennt

Netzteil reißt Mainboard in den Tod ... oder doch nicht? - GameStar-Pinboard


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2015)

Gibts eigentlich ein Forum, wo du nicht angemeldet bist?


----------



## poiu (10. September 2015)

ähm lass mal überlegen  Nein aber Stefan ist in foren angemeldet da hab ich  nicht mal von gehört

aber kennst CompiWare - Your Way to your Computer!


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2015)

Die Signatur will ich hier auch haben. 
Energieverbrauch Gaming-PC - Hardware & Software News - CompiWare - Your Way to your Computer!


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. September 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> ähm lass mal überlegen  Nein aber Stefan ist in foren angemeldet da hab ich  nicht mal von gehört


Hm, was, wie?!
So ausm Stehgreif fallen mir nur noch Motor-Talk und PCTweaks (gibts die noch?) ein...
Und natürlich noch einige Gammelforen wie z.B. Sysprofile und MIndfactory...

Und auch noch onenightstands wie das hier:
Replacing caps on a PSU - Case Modding and Other Mods - Linus Tech Tips

Keine Antwort auf mich 



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Signatur will ich hier auch haben.
> Energieverbrauch Gaming-PC - Hardware & Software News - CompiWare - Your Way to your Computer!


Hm, da bin ich am überlegen, ob ich einsteigen soll...

Weil diese Heuchelei mit dem Stromverbrauch geht mir echt aufn Sack...

Einerseits wird von Energieffizienz und co geschrieben, dann aber wieder, dass die GTX 970 so unglaaublich sparsam wäre...

Dabei werden 2 Dinge völlig unter den Tisch gekehrt:
a) *Ein FPS Limit auf 30fps reduziert die Leistungsaufnahmen gewaltig! Schon 60fps reduziert es, je nach Spiel mehr oder minder deutlich*
b) Wird auch gern der Aufwand für die Herstellung der Komponenten unterschlagen.
Ja, man kann ab und an was austauschen, nur ist die Energiebilanz von solchen Aktionen nur in den seltensten Fällen positiv...

Allein, was bei der Herstellung von Chips drauf geht, möchte ich gar nicht wissen...

Wie so oft muss man den Leuten, insbesondere die sagen, dass sie einer Fraktion nicht angehören, dass es einfach mal richtig geheuchelt ist, wenn man von Energieeffizienz spricht, aber den Framelimiter nicht in den Mund nimmt...
Denn der dürft deutlich mehr bringen als irgendeine neue GraKa...


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2015)

Der Eintrag ist vom Januar, da kommt nichts mehr.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Eintrag ist vom Januar, da kommt nichts mehr.


Der erste ja, der zweite aber nicht 
Da gehts jetzt erst richtig ab, nachdem ich mal was gepostet habe


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. September 2015)

Heute mal einen alten DVD Player aufgeschraubt... Und ich war überrascht... Nebst einem dicken NT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

u und viel Luft dazwischen fand man tatsächlich ein altes IDE Laufwerk, mit Molex und sogar Jumperpins... Naja alt und uninteressant.... 
Was noch alt ist und ich fragen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wann gab es denn solche Stecker?


----------



## gorgeous188 (10. September 2015)

In DVD-Playern werden so gut wie immer Computer-Laufwerke verbaut. IDE oder SATA, was halt gerade aktuell ist.

Das ist kein vorkonfektionierter Stecker sondern einer zum Selbst-Verschrauben. Sicher nicht mehr taufrisch, aber was stört dich daran?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. September 2015)

Dann schau ich mal in meinen eigenen DVD Player 
Solche Stecker finde ich auch überall bei meinen Urgrosseltern, scheint wohl der Vorgänger vom Schuko zu sein. Mich hat halt nur interessiert, wie alt der Stecker bzw. Die Lampe ist.


----------



## gorgeous188 (11. September 2015)

Meinst du jetzt CEE7/4 oder CEE 7/7?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. September 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt CEE7/4 oder CEE 7/7?


Wie bitte? Da ist halt überall solche weissen, flache Stecker mit Kabel nach unten, meist flache Kabel. Und der muss wohl sehr alt sein (wahrscheinlich doppelt so alt wie ich)


----------



## Icedaft (11. September 2015)

Unbekannte Foren? Schaut mal auf Modernboard.de , da hat der Admin/Shopbesitzer ganz eigene Ansichten zu Netzteilen wie dem Inter-Tech Coba Nitrox Nobility 700W ATX 2.3 (88882050) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ...


----------



## S754 (11. September 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Unbekannte Foren? Schaut mal auf Modernboard.de , da hat der Admin/Shopbesitzer ganz eigene Ansichten zu Netzteilen wie dem Inter-Tech Coba Nitrox Nobility 700W ATX 2.3 (88882050) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ...



Gibts dazu einen Link?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. September 2015)

lach, sehr lustiges Bord,  die Diskussionen zur Hardware...


----------



## Icedaft (11. September 2015)

Internetshops für PC Komponenten


----------



## S754 (11. September 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Internetshops für PC Komponenten



Wahnsinn 
Da wird mir schlecht


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Unbekannte Foren? Schaut mal auf Modernboard.de , da hat der Admin/Shopbesitzer ganz eigene Ansichten zu Netzteilen wie dem Inter-Tech Coba Nitrox Nobility 700W ATX 2.3 (88882050) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ...



Schon lustig.
Das Teil ist unterdurchschnitt und dafür dann viel zu teuer.
Die Kühlung ist eher schlecht, die Primärseite unterdimensioniert, die Effizienz zu niedrig und es ist natürlich relativ laut.
Ach ja. Multi Rail ist ja auch gelogen.


----------



## Icedaft (11. September 2015)

Na ja, laut Geizhals Inter-Tech Coba Nitrox Nobility 700W ATX 2.3 (88882050) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und dem Test Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Inter-Tech CobaNitrox Nobility CN-700 - Preis-/Leistung in Silber? soll es ab 2013 als Multi-Rail vom Band laufen, ob das jetzt so stimmt???

Was es nicht besser macht, aber Xandros hat bezüglich Hard- und Software und auch bei sonstigen Dingen sowieso seine ganz eigenen Ansichten....


----------



## Stern1710 (11. September 2015)

Das müsste natürlich wer nachtesten...


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2015)

Macht aber niemand, weils sich einfach nicht lohnt.


----------



## poiu (11. September 2015)

OMG das Board ist OO ich hab mal in die Datenrettung Abteilung geschaut  da meld ich mich bestimmt nicht an das wäre sisyphusarbeit


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2015)

Ach komm, du bist doch ein Muttertier und versuchst immer, alles zum Besseren zu bewegen.


----------



## Icedaft (11. September 2015)

Ein bischen Bewegung könnte dort nicht schaden um dem Alleinherrscher dort mal die Spinnenweben vor den Augen wegzuputzen. 

Ich persönlich habe den Eindruck, er ist auf dem Wissensstand seiner Ausbildung vor 20 Jahren hängengeblieben...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. September 2015)

Unglaublich das es so viele Rechner  Foren gibt.
Solche Typen findest du auch auf Gutefrage.net. Mehr oder minder die Art. 
Wenigstens weiss man nun, was man tun kann, wenn einem langweilig ist. In diversen Foren aufklären. 
Ich weiss nicht wie das Teil solide Mittelklasse darstellen soll. Das SuperFlower oder das TPC stellt das dar. 
Das Teil wäre mir selbst für den Übergang für einen Office Rechner mir zu Inter - techig.


----------



## -Fux- (11. September 2015)

Guten Abend,


Ich habe mir eine gebrauchte 780ti zugelegt, es ist die "Ghz-Edition" von Gigabyte. Diese hat laut einem Test in der PCGH Print ein erhöhtes Powertarget (rund 325W gegenüber 250W) von welchem sie auch regen Gebrauch macht 

Mein aktuelles Be quiet irgendwas 450W soll definitiv weg bzw. ersetzt werden. Der Rest meines Systems ist eher unspektakulär:

- Sandybridge@3,8Ghz
- 8GB DDR3 1600 (2 DIMMs)
- je eine SSD und HDD
- rund ein halbes Dutzend Lüfter

Nun hat die Karte laut diesem Test Peaks von rund 400W. 


Welches Netzteil würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Die Effizienz ist mir relativ egal, muss also kein Gold oder gar Platin sein 
Kabelmanagement wäre schön, ist aber kein muss (kommt auf das Verhältnis zum Preis an)
Leise MUSS es sein, denn mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit werde ich der Karte einen Wasserkühler spendieren, der Rest ist bereits sehr leise



Gruß,
Fux


----------



## _chiller_ (11. September 2015)

Ein E10 mit 500W und CM würde doch super zum System passen.


----------



## Stern1710 (11. September 2015)

Wenn man noch etwas mehr haben möchte, wäre das P11 doch auch noch eine gute Wahl


----------



## -Fux- (11. September 2015)

Reichen 500W denn aus? Gerade im Bezug auf die genannten Peaks sollte das ganze doch sehr grenzwertig sein, oder?

Irgendwie finde ich dass ~95€ für ein 500W NT doch recht viel ist, wie gesagt, es muss kein 80+Gold sein... 

Gibt es eurer Meinung nach noch Alternativen (evtl. mit geringerer Effizienz)?


----------



## Stern1710 (11. September 2015)

100 Euro für 500W sind etwas gehoben, dass stimmt. Aber es ist es mehr als wert. Für das Netzteil muss immer genug Geld da sein, schließlich versorgt es alle Komponenten mit Strom. 

500W reichen locker, vor allem kanm das E10 auch Spannungsspitzen gut verkraften


----------



## FrozenPie (11. September 2015)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Reichen 500W denn aus? Gerade im Bezug auf die genannten Peaks sollte das ganze doch sehr grenzwertig sein, oder?
> 
> Irgendwie finde ich dass ~95€ für ein 500W NT doch recht viel ist, wie gesagt, es muss kein 80+Gold sein...


500W reichen Dicke aus. Die Peaks werden sowieso von der Filter-Phalanx abgefangen welche eben bei diesen teureren Geräten gut bestückt ist


----------



## -Fux- (11. September 2015)

Ich bin gerne bereit bis zu 100€ für ein Gutes Netzteil auszugeben, es soll ja ein langjähriger Begleiter werden 

Habt ihr noch Alternativen? Ein bisschen Auswahl wäre schön


----------



## FrozenPie (11. September 2015)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Habt ihr noch Alternativen? Ein bisschen Auswahl wäre schön


Schaust du in meine Signatur, da wirst du fündig 

Aber ich geb dir den Link aus Höflichkeit einfach mal direkt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...daten-und-preisen-stand-september-2015-a.html 


Edit: Da fällt mir grad ein, ich muss mal anfragen ob das Antec Edge aus der Liste entfernt werden soll, da der Lüfter wohl ziemlich genau so grottig sein soll wie der aus dem Antec HCP (Ein User hatte wohl selbst nach drei maligem Umtauschen kein Modell ohne laute Lüfterlagernebengeräusche)


----------



## -Fux- (11. September 2015)

Was haltet ihr denn von der L8 Serie (530W, 630W)?
Oder dem Seasonic g550?


----------



## FrozenPie (11. September 2015)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von der L8 Serie (530W, 630W)?
> Oder dem Seasonic g550?



Ersteres (Also die gesamte L8-Riege) ist technisch zu stark veraltet (7 Jahre+) und letzteres wird bei höherer Belastung sehr laut (Abgesehen von der PCGH-Edition)


----------



## -Fux- (11. September 2015)

Ich danke dir für deine Mühe mit mir 

Ein paar Worte zum EVGA G1 650? Hatte bisher nur Boards/Grafikkarten von EVGA und war immer zufrieden. Der Support ist erste Sahne und das gute Stück hat 10(!) Jahre Garantie.

In der von dir geposteten Liste wird auch das Supernova GS550 genannt, allerdings haben mir die Bilder vom Innenleben in diesem Review garnicht gefallen 


Ansonsten finde ich auch keine Alternativen mehr...

Falls etwas gegen das EVGA spricht, wird die Wahl entweder auf das BeQuiet E10, das Cooler Master V550SM oder das Seasonic G550 PCGH fallen. Gibt es da einen Vergleich?


----------



## Philipus II (11. September 2015)

Das G1 ist vetwas angegraute FSP-Technik ähnlich zum alten FSP Aurum, dem Aurum S oder den abgelösten be quiet! E9. Was hältst du von einem EVGA G2 (ok, 7 Jahre Garantie). Weitere Optionn wären das Super Flower Leadex Gold oder das Corsair RMi 650.


----------



## -Fux- (11. September 2015)

Das mit der Garantie ist für mich eher ein "Bonus".  Allerdings dachte ich das Single Rail NTs in dieser Wattklasse eher nicht empfehlenswert sind, lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren 

Das RMi ist mir definitiv zu teuer, maximal 100€  möchte ich investieren.


----------



## FrozenPie (11. September 2015)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Das RMi ist mir definitiv zu teuer, maximal 100€  möchte ich investieren.


Such dir eins aus (bis 100€):
1 x Cooler Master VS-Series V550SM  550W ATX 2.31 (RS550-AMAAG1)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231)
1 x EVGA SuperNOVA G2  550  550W ATX 2.3 (220-G2-0550-Y3)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
1 x Super Flower Leadex Gold schwarz 550W ATX 2.3 (SF-550F14MG(BK))


----------



## -Fux- (11. September 2015)

Das Leadex gefällt mir optisch sehr gut, aber ebenfalls Singlerail...

Ich weiß wirklich nicht woran ich meine Wahl festmachen soll, ich nehme an von der Lautstärke her nehmen sich die Kandidaten nicht viel?

Kabelmanagement ist ja auch bei fast allen mit von der Partie


----------



## Stern1710 (11. September 2015)

Die beu quiets sind die leisesten Netzteile, wie laut die anderen genau werden, kann ich aber nicht sagen


----------



## Philipus II (11. September 2015)

Bezüglich Single Rail: IN der aktuellen PCGH haben Leadex Platinum 550 und EVGA G2 (ähnlich zum Gold) beide rechtzeitig abgeschalten. Es kommt eher darauf an, wie die Schutzschaltungen integriert sind.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. September 2015)

Die CoolerMaster VS sind nicht ganz so leise wie die BQ!, aber aus kaum einem System sollte man es stark heraushören.


----------



## DerFoehn (11. September 2015)

Wie war das jetzt eigentlich mit den Restwelligkeitswerten bei den kleinen P11ern? War das jetzt besonders besorgniserregend? Ich hab da noch nicht so ganz durch geblickt...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. September 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich so einen Ratgeberthread, wann man sein Netzteil aufrüsten sollte also wenn man sich eine neue Karte kauft und man irgendwie sich nicht sicher ist von wegen Peaks oder wegen älteren Netzteilen (soll ich nun für die 280 mein E8 tauschen....)?


----------



## -Fux- (11. September 2015)

Ich werde mir morgen mal die aktuelle Print holen und mich dann nochmal melden.

Ich danke euch für eure Mühen


----------



## captain_drink (11. September 2015)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Wie war das jetzt eigentlich mit den Restwelligkeitswerten bei den kleinen P11ern? War das jetzt besonders besorgniserregend? Ich hab da noch nicht so ganz durch geblickt...



Robert ist noch dran, vermutlich liegt der Fehler auf seiner Seite.

Abgesehen von Ripple auf 3.3V, der außerhalb der Spec war, stimmen die Werte aber offenbar, d.h. -12V und 5Vsb sind überdurchschnittlich hoch. 
-12V ist im Prinzip irrelevant, 5Vsb sollte aber niedriger sein. Beim 550er ist man da auch außerhalb der Spec.

Kitguru hat auch ein neues Review draußen, dort sehen die Ripple-Werte unbedenklich aus, auch auf 5Vsb: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W Review | KitGuru - Part 6


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2015)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Das Leadex gefällt mir optisch sehr gut, aber ebenfalls Singlerail...
> 
> Ich weiß wirklich nicht woran ich meine Wahl festmachen soll, ich nehme an von der Lautstärke her nehmen sich die Kandidaten nicht viel?
> 
> Kabelmanagement ist ja auch bei fast allen mit von der Partie



Single Rail ist in der Leistungsklasse kein Problem.
Wenn du ein wirklich leises Netzteil willst, kommt du um BeQuiet sowieso nicht herum.
Bis 100€ eben das E10.
Das LeadEx Gold ist ebenfalls leise.


----------



## -Fux- (12. September 2015)

Laut der aktuellen PCGH Print wird das EVGA G2 von Superflower gefertigt und ist ebenfalls sehr leise. 

Nachdem ich nun noch eine Nacht drüber geschlafen habe, bin ich mir fast sicher dass das Leadex Gold mein Favorit ist.


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2015)

Das EVGA G2 ist das Super Flower Leadex.


----------



## poiu (12. September 2015)

So schnell geht das auch nicht, das dauert bis es feedback von Listan gibt.

ihr müsst euch da geduldig zeigen, aktuell tendiere ich zu einem Prob mit denn frühen Tests Samples aber da will ich nicht vorschnell urteilen und abwarten 


Mal zu einem anderen THema Cougar verursacht grade bei mir 


ich hab da einen Garantiefall in einem Forum begleitet

PC Stützt ab freezses,... NT wurde lägst getauscht und PC läuft aber es ist ein Cougar CMX 550 und da das teil grade mal 2 Jahre alt ist und Mindfactory natürlich die Garantieabwicklung ablehnt, ist ja so ein guter laden.
 Aber das teil hat ja 3 Jahre Hersteller Garantie also hat er das eingeschickt, das war so im Juni.

Die Garantieabwicklung wurde nun abgelehnt, wegen festhalten Staub im Netzteil  Zitat „UNSACHGEMÄSSE HANDHABUNG“ 

Komisch ist nur das der user ein Fractal F4 XL mit Filtern hat und wäre das teil mega dreckig hätte er das schon viel früher bei der Fehlersuche ausgepustet.

Also merke: Cougar kann man unter DB anheften dh auch bei Sonnenschein gehts nicht und wenn ihr vorhabt am PC zu arbeiten, atmen, leben... dann sind COugar Netzteile vollkommen ungeeignet, die gehören in die Vitrine und sollen schön aussehen.



WTF

Merke II Garantiedauer aussagen sind total wumpe wenn der Hersteller sich da alles in seine Bedienungen schreiben kann.


somit herzlichen Glückwunsch Cougar No go liste


Caseking hat nun sehr vorbildlich reagiert

3DCenter Forum - Garantie Cougar Netzteil, Probleme usw... Bericht


----------



## Offset (12. September 2015)

Warum nicht einfach den Staub rauspusten und nochmal hinschicken?


----------



## poiu (12. September 2015)

vielleicht wenn die ihm das Netzteil wieder zurück geschickt hätten


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2015)

Staub ist aber immer eine gerne genutzte Masche um vom Garantiefall zurück treten zu können.
Hab ich hier und da schon mehrere Male erlebt.


----------



## poiu (12. September 2015)

ja aber da sieht man wo man denn laden aktuell einordnen kann

In falle eines Netzteiles bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die ausrede zeiht weil ein NT ein abgeschlossenes system ist auf das der Verbraucher kein zuriff hat. 

bei eine m10 Jahre alten NT, 1kg Katzen haaren,... würde ich das noch akzeptieren


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2015)

Das gilt auch für andere Hersteller. 
Ich hab da noch ein altes AX am laufen, zumindest hab ich es nie wieder bekommen. 
Da wurde auch was von Staub geredet und allgemein, dass das Netzteil schon Kratzer hatte und man daraus schließen kann, dass es nicht sachgemäß genutzt wurde.
Schon Stark, die Kratzer waren bei mir noch nicht drin gewesen. 

Aber egal.


----------



## poiu (12. September 2015)

ach die sind schnell gemacht 

beste ausrede von der ich mal gehört hab war bei einem Laptop glaube war samsung support 
Garantie abgeleht wegen Transportschaden, falsch verpackt-> Display Bruch. Nur hatte der Kunde das persönlich abgegeben X-D


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2015)

Ja, sehr geil, was sich die Hersteller einfallen lassen, um nicht zahlen zu müssen.
Daher finde ich es auch immer so lustig, wenn einige Leute reden, dass sie lieber das und das nehmen, da es ja 7 Jahre Garantie hat.
Dann schickt mal was nach 4 Jahren ein und poche auf Garantie. 
Dauert erst mal 3 Monate, bevor überhaupt eine Antwort kommt.


----------



## poiu (12. September 2015)

Zum P11



 Ich tendiere persönlich eher zu einem doch frühen  Review Samples Problem  

weil da schon mehrere Dutzend Netzteile durch gejagt worden sind und das Messproblem bisher nicht mit anderen NT reproduzierbar ist  auch nicht mit de malten P11 850

Wie gesagt es geht nur um  3.3V@ATX = ~60mV nicht um 3,3V@SATA da sind es 14mV


Das Anschlussboard das so einen Fehler ermöglicht ist durch gescheckt.


Ich hab jetzt Robert mein P11 1200W geschickt der Testet das noch mal ob der Fehler da auch auftritt

Alternativen :
1. jetzt an die CM Chroma fahren das dauert etwas, dafür muss Robert Zeit finden und auch mit CM absprechen 
2. an meiner Sunmoon Nachtesten, aber dafür hab ich erst ende der Woche Zeit.
3. abwarten was Listan sagt 

 Somit läuft es so oder so aufs abwarten ab und  ganz viel


----------



## TobiMoesi (12. September 2015)

Ein Freund hat jetz innerhalb eines Jahres 2 kaputte Ram Riegel, 1 defekte HDD und jetzt wohl probleme mit der GPU - Freezes, Treiberabstürze, .. (7970).
Kann das Netzteil (sp6 700w) da schuld haben?


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2015)

Was ist das?
Ein System Power 6 mit 700 Watt?
Gleich wegwerfen, gar nicht diskutieren. Ein anständiges Netzteil rein, das auch von der Leistung her passt.


----------



## TobiMoesi (12. September 2015)

Fertigrechner lässt grüßen


----------



## poiu (12. September 2015)

Mobo kann auch solche Probleme verursachen, aber wen ndas NT schon kein gutes ist bzw schon älter


----------



## TobiMoesi (12. September 2015)

Also entweder Rainer Zufall, NT oder MB. Wie ich es mir gedacht hab, ich rate ihm zu einem neuen System, einiges hat er eh schon neu gekauft


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2015)

TobiMoesi schrieb:


> Fertigrechner lässt grüßen



Dann ist das aber kein guter Fertig Rechner.
Aber leider bauen die auf den Webseiten sowieso immer überdimensionierte, aber technisch echt schlechte Netzteile ein.
So oder so. Ein neues Netzteil ist pflicht.


----------



## TobiMoesi (12. September 2015)

Hab grad ma gekuckt, bei pcs bis 2000€ verbauen die ein Sharkoon 600, danach ein CM gx 750 und den beiden teuersten rechner (13000 und 16000) ein supernova g2


----------



## EvilCloud86 (12. September 2015)

Wtf 16k € was geht den hier?


----------



## keinnick (12. September 2015)

Klingt ja nicht sehr berauschend.  Welcher Laden ist das denn?


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2015)

Das Sharkoon kannst du auch rauchen. 
Das GX reißt auch nichts.
Dazu immer überdimensioniert.
Was ist das denn für eine Webseite?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Sharkoon kannst du auch rauchen.



Das tut es von allein.


----------



## TobiMoesi (12. September 2015)

HI-TECH Computer

Hab mir Ende 2011 auch einen dort gekauft, Jugendsünde 
Da war immerhin ein L8 (glaub 500w) drinnen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. September 2015)

Ein L8 500 für einen Fertig PC geht in Ordnung. 
Wahrscheinlich war es ein Office PC, deshalb nur 500 Watt [emoji14]
Oder eine 550ti mit i3?


----------



## TobiMoesi (12. September 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Oder eine 550ti mit i3?



Phenom II X6 1075 @3,8 + gtx 570


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. September 2015)

TobiMoesi schrieb:


> Phenom II X6 1075 @3,8 + gtx 570


Hübsche Kiste... Hätte ich gerne als Zweitrechner. Aber Athlon XP und Gs7600 geht ja auch ab  
Komisch als ich auf Netzteil gehen wollte bei einem der Rechner gehen wollte hat sich die Seite aufgehängt...


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2015)

TobiMoesi schrieb:


> HI-TECH Computer
> 
> Hab mir Ende 2011 auch einen dort gekauft, Jugendsünde
> Da war immerhin ein L8 (glaub 500w) drinnen



Ich finde die Namen immer klasse, die da vergeben werden. 
Silent Gamer.
Echelon Gaming.
Xtreme Gamer.

Solange "Gaming" irgendwie im Namen steht, muss es ja gut sein. 

Und dann bauen die tatsächlich bei einem 1500€ Rechner ein Sharkoon WMP rein.


----------



## TobiMoesi (12. September 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Hübsche Kiste...


Damals galt für mich noch mehr GHz = schneller


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. September 2015)

TobiMoesi schrieb:


> Damals galt für mich noch mehr GHz = schneller


Ein PH II X6 rockt ja schon. Nur wäre mein Kühler zu kein für OC
Die Leute verkaufen wohl vorübertaktet, wa?


----------



## TobiMoesi (12. September 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ein PH II X6 rockt ja schon. Nur wäre mein Kühler zu kein für OC



Läuft jetzt bei meinem Vater das Ding, funktioniert immer noch einwandfrei.
Kühler war aber nur ein Hyper 212 Evo 


Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Die Leute verkaufen wohl vorübertaktet, wa?


Jo


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2015)

Groß übertakten kannst du mit dem Kühler nicht wirklich.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (12. September 2015)

Also bei manchen Configs *Kopf->Tischplatte*, überteuert bis zum gehtnichtmehr, von manchen Netzteilen mal abgesehen (habe bisher aber kein Inter-Tech Coba Nitro & Konsorten gesehen, respekt )

 Mir tun die Leute leid, die sich sowas andrehen lassen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. September 2015)

TobiMoesi schrieb:


> Läuft jetzt bei meinem Vater das Ding, funktioniert immer noch einwandfrei.



Frag ihn, ob er den Unterbau gegen einen Athlon XP 3k+ und MSI Ms6777 v1 tauschen mag


----------



## poiu (12. September 2015)

hier nochmal der User mit dem CMX

3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Garantie Cougar Netzteil, Probleme usw... Bericht


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. September 2015)

Für guten Support dann wohl EVGA oder ein teureres BQ! 
Wie sind denn da Seasonic und CoolerMaster?


----------



## poiu (12. September 2015)

Seasonic war bisher super, da höre ich nur sehr gutes drüber 

 Bei CM bisher nichts negatives gehört von User seite, was aber keine schlechtes Zeichen ist.

hmm wäre echt mal eine idee für ein Sammelthread


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. September 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich so einen Ratgeberthread, wann man sein Netzteil aufrüsten sollte also wenn man sich eine neue Karte kauft und man irgendwie sich nicht sicher ist von wegen Peaks oder wegen älteren Netzteilen (soll ich nun für die 280 mein E8 tauschen....)?


Ich zitiere mal einen weisen Mann....


----------



## Philipus II (12. September 2015)

Cougar Distribution hat von Compuacse Eurpe zu Caseking gewechselt. Die von Compucase Europe haben anscheinend keine Lust, sich um Altfälle zu kümmern. Probiers' mal bei Caseking, eventuell können die dir auf Kulanz helfen, auch wenn du das Netzteil woanders gekauft hast.


----------



## powstaniec (12. September 2015)

Hallo Leute, bräuchte dringend Eure Hilfe 
System: CPU:  i5 4670K und Grafikkarte(momentan, wird evtl. nähstes Jahr gewechselt auf evtl. eine R9 ab 380), rest ist eigentlich Standard(8GB Crucial Ram, 2 HDD`s). Welches Netzteil bis ca 70 Euro würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? Habe das Super Flower Golden Green HX mit 550 Watt im Auge, wäre es denn eine gute Wahl?


----------



## FrozenPie (12. September 2015)

Da reicht selbst das Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W locker aus und ist zudem fast 10€ günstiger


----------



## Stern1710 (12. September 2015)

Das HX kann man ohne Probleme nehmen, wobei ich für ein paar Euro mehr das E10 500W (ohne CM) auch sehr empfehlen kann


----------



## powstaniec (12. September 2015)

Vielen Dank euch beiden  werde noch etwas überlegen und dann sobald wie möglich zugreifen.


----------



## Philipus II (12. September 2015)

Die Frage ist schlussendlich wie leise es sein muss. Ist man mit durchschnittlicher Lautstärke zufrieden spart man Geld. Das bessere Netzteil ist das E10, aber dafür muss man eben mehr auf den Tisch legen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. September 2015)

Philipp, testest du nun eigentlich auch mal oder hast schon das SuperFlower Power Hx 450? Als Standard Empfehlung im lower Budget Bereich?


----------



## powstaniec (13. September 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Da reicht selbst das Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W locker aus und ist zudem fast 10€ günstiger



Würde das NT mit 450 Watt für den Verbund i5 4670K + R9 390 ausreichen?


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2015)

Ausreichen? Ja.
Leise? Nein.


----------



## powstaniec (13. September 2015)

Also lieber das Be Quiet E10 mit 500 Watt statt dem Super Flower 550 Watt? Gibt es da große Unterschiede?

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2015)

Das E10 ist halt leiser.
Du kannst natürlich auch das PCGH Seasonic G 550 nehmen. Alternativ das Super Flower Leadex.
Ein leiser und gutes Netzteil kriegst du eben nicht für 50€. Sowas kostet mehr.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. September 2015)

Das SF ist 70 Euro /65 teuer.


----------



## Philipus II (13. September 2015)

Das HX 450 werde ich für PCGH nicht testen. Die mittlere Watt-Klasse hatten wir jetzt gerade, als nächstes kommt entweder die untere Watt-Klasse oder die obere wieder dran. Bis ich wieder in diese Leistungsklasse komme sollte der Nachfolger da sein. Aber ich hatte ja bei ComputerBase das 350 Watt.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2015)

Du kannst auch mal einen Doppeltest machen.
Ein 200€ Netzteil mit 800 Watt gegen ein 100€ mit 800€ und wo die Unterschiede genau sind.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. September 2015)

da fände ich auch gut


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2015)

Das mit den 800 Watt ist auch nur ein Beispiel.
Mir geht es primär darum, die Unterschiede fest zu machen, wieso ein gutes Netzteil eben zum Teil deutlich mehr kostet als ein preisbewusstes Netzteil und dass man nicht nur den Namen bezahlt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. September 2015)

ja, das war mir klar, ich hab auch nicht unbedingt bedarf an nem 800 NT,  es sei denn es ist unter 100€ und tauglich, für meinen Benchtable,  nur ist das eben eher nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2015)

Qualität kostet Geld und ein PCGH Artikel, der das belegt, ist eben schon ganz gut.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. September 2015)

wobei das in dr aktuellen pcgh schon gut raus kommt find ich, und auch in der Vergangenheit war es so.

Leider sind aber auch teure NTs nicht immer top, siehe antec edge (lautheit) ...


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2015)

Ja, aber da wurden immer mehr oder weniger gleich gute Netzteile getestet, die sich auch im Preis ähneln. 
Mir geht es jetzt um den krassen Unterschied zwischen den Preisen, bei gleicher Leistungsangabe.
Wieso sollte ich 140€ für ein 700 Watt Netzteil ausgeben, wenn ich ein 700 Watt Netzteil auch für 70€ kriegen kann?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. September 2015)

ja, auch wahr, da sind auf ner anderen Seite bessere Tests zu finden.


----------



## Stern1710 (13. September 2015)

50 gegen 100 Euro kennen wir ja schon zu genüge, aber in den höherpreisigen Regionen ist das doch eine sehr interessante Sache


----------



## poiu (14. September 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> Mal zu einem anderen THema Cougar verursacht grade bei mir



ich hatte die Tage mal auf Compucase schlechte Cougar Garantie verwiesen, nun ist Caseking eingesprungen

3DCenter Forum - Garantie Cougar Netzteil, Probleme usw... Bericht

würde sagen sehr Vorbildlich


----------



## Stern1710 (14. September 2015)

Dass nennt man mal ein Vorbild


----------



## captain_drink (14. September 2015)

Vorbildlich von Caseking.
 Da fühle ich mich ja regelrecht bestätigt, bei einer Bestellung kürzlich Caseking den Vorzug vor einem Laden wie MF, bei dem anscheinend eher geschäftiges Auslisten die oberste Priorität hat, gegeben zu haben.


----------



## poiu (14. September 2015)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Vorbildlich von Caseking.
> Da fühle ich mich ja regelrecht bestätigt, bei einer Bestellung kürzlich Caseking den Vorzug vor einem Laden wie MF, bei dem anscheinend eher geschäftiges Auslisten die oberste Priorität hat, gegeben zu haben.



dazu kann ich dich auch beglückwünschen, siehe auch denn gleichen User denn hat ja MF auch Garantieabwicklung komplett abgeleht und das machen die andauernd. Für so ein Händler ist das nur sammeln und einschicken


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (15. September 2015)

Brauche für nen Kumpel ein Netzteil. PC mit einer später evtl. 2 980Ti. 
P11? Antec Hcp? Corsair Rmi? Was für alternativen gibt es noch?


----------



## DerFoehn (15. September 2015)

Vielleicht oder sicher? Wenn er definitiv noch eine dazu kauft, wäre ein P11 850 Watt empfehlenswert. Wenn nein wäre das natürlich völlig überdimensioniert.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (15. September 2015)

Er ist sich jetzt noch sicher. Und außer einer nicht perfekten Effizienz hat er ja eigentlich nichts zu befürchten. Oder vergesse ich was.


----------



## Stern1710 (15. September 2015)

Du vergisst sie Lautstärke und das verschwendete Geld


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. September 2015)

Das Antec HCP ist zwar Technisch Göttlich, aber Lüfter sind extrem schlecht  und Kabel bzw. Sleeve Qualität ist für ein so teures NT nicht angemessen.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2015)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> Er ist sich jetzt noch sicher. Und außer einer nicht perfekten Effizienz hat er ja eigentlich nichts zu befürchten. Oder vergesse ich was.



Es kostet einfach eine Menge Geld, von dem du keinen Nutzen hast.


----------



## FrozenPie (15. September 2015)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Vielleicht oder sicher? Wenn er definitiv noch eine dazu kauft, wäre ein P11 850 Watt empfehlenswert. Wenn nein wäre das natürlich völlig überdimensioniert.


Jetzt sind schon die P11 <850W mal raus, dann kann man sie auch empfehlen, denn 850W sind nicht notwendig bei zwei Karten 
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 750W


----------



## DerFoehn (15. September 2015)

Von mir aus auch gerne das.  Aber erstmal stellt sich eher die Frage ob SLI oder nicht.


----------



## gorgeous188 (15. September 2015)

Corsair CS450M für 60eur? Guter Preis oder nicht?


----------



## tsd560ti (15. September 2015)

Wenn du das Superflower GG HX450 nimmst hast du mehr PCIe Anschlüsse.


----------



## gorgeous188 (15. September 2015)

Das war nicht meine Frage


----------



## FrozenPie (15. September 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Corsair CS450M[...]


War das nicht das Netzteil von dem unendlich viele Varianten mit unterschiedlicher Bestückung (Mal gut, mal extrem schlecht) im Umlauf sind? Dazu hat das Teil wohl einen sehr.. "preisbewussten" Lüfter und keine gescheite Absicherung verbaut  (Falls ich grad das falsche Corsair im Kopf hab, bitte korrigieren )


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. September 2015)

Das Angebot ist dank der miesen Stecker Anzahl nicht so prächtig.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Corsair CS450M für 60eur? Guter Preis oder nicht?



Geht so. Great Wall eben. Preiswert und billig.
Kostet normaler Weise 70€. Für 60€ kannst du es nehmen.



FrozenPie schrieb:


> War das nicht das Netzteil von dem unendlich viele Varianten mit unterschiedlicher Bestückung (Mal gut, mal extrem schlecht) im Umlauf sind? Dazu hat das Teil wohl einen sehr.. "preisbewussten" Lüfter und keine gescheite Absicherung verbaut  (Falls ich grad das falsche Corsair im Kopf hab, bitte korrigieren )



Great Wall baut eben das rein, was sie gerade bei CWT weggeworfen haben.


----------



## gorgeous188 (15. September 2015)

Da war das G550 PCGH für 90eur letztes wohl definitiv ein besseres Angebot als das CS450M für 60eur.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2015)

Das Seasonic kriegst du immer noch für rund 70€.
Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Leg 10€ drauf und nimm das Seasonic.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Seasonic kriegst du immer noch für rund 70€.
> Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Leg 10€ drauf und nimm das Seasonic.


Günstig geworden... 
Ist aber das laute ohne PCGH
Das CS450M würde ich schon allein wegen der Kabelausstattung nicht nehmen. Zweitens ist es von Corsair und GW muss ja nicht.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2015)

Ja, wird ab 80% hörbar, aber in dem Auslastungsbereich sollte er nicht kommen, daher ist das für den Preis vertretbar.
Für 90€ oder mehr würde ich das aber nicht kaufen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. September 2015)

Sehr Hörbar, davor ist es auch nicht sonderlich leise.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2015)

Geht wie gesagt so.
Ich sagte ja, für 70€ brauchbar, darüber zu teuer.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. September 2015)

Früher,har das G450 von Seasonic schon 75 gekostet, also vor gut einem Jahr. 
Wenn man ein System mit Gtx 780 Referenz oder Gigabyte Windforce und AMD Boxed Kühler hat, hört man es bestimmt nicht raus  
Bei meinem PC wäre ich schon ein wenig skeptisch.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2015)

Du sollst den Rechner auch nicht neben dir auf dem Tisch stehen haben.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du sollst den Rechner auch nicht neben dir auf dem Tisch stehen haben.


Hab immer den Kopp drin 
Mich stört mein PC Schon, wenn die Karte anfängt zu (rödeln) lauter zu werden. Mein PC steht neben dem Schreibtisch.


----------



## Philipus II (15. September 2015)

Der Preis von gut 70 Euro für das G-550 ist richtig gut.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Seasonic kriegst du immer noch für rund 70€.
> Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Leg 10€ drauf und nimm das Seasonic.



Ich habe das G-550 letztens bei einem Kumpel verbaut. Für 70€ ist das in meinen Augen einfach unschlagbar .. Gerade was die Technik betrifft, nimmt man die Lüftersteuerung mal außen vor ^^
Was mich beim Seasonic G so unwahrscheinlich ärgern, sind die kurzen Kabel und die magere Ausbeute der SATA anschlüsse ... Lautheit / kurze Kabel / wenig SATA-Anschlüsse ... ansonsten Top Netzteil 
Beim Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 war Gott sei Dank eine EPS-Verlängerung dabei ... sonst hätte ich das Kabel gar nicht hinter dem MainboardTray verlegen können ...
Nur mal als kleiner Anmerk ^^


----------



## EastCoast (16. September 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Sehr Hörbar, davor ist es auch nicht sonderlich leise.



 Also ich nutze das zum G-550 bis aufs Kabelmanagement quasi baugleiche S12G 550 und höre das weder im Idle noch unter Last. Mit einem i5-3450 und ner MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr braucht mein Rechner auch nicht weniger Strom als deiner. Von daher halte ich deine Behauptungen für sehr gewagt, sofern du nicht in einem schalldichten Raum sitzt oder den Rechner mit offener Seitenwand auf deine rechte Schulter schnallst.  

  In Otto-Normal-Rechnern werden S12G/G-Serie absolut ruhig und unauffällig ihren Dienst verrichten. Nur wenn wirklich stromfressendes Equipment (z.B. 290 (X), 390 (X), 980Ti, Titan X, Fury (X) o.ä., womöglich iVm OC-CPUs) zum Einsatz kommt, dürften die Teile ordentlich aufdrehen...aber selbst dann könnten sie immer noch von der Grafikkarte übertönt werden. Die sind schließlich auch nicht alle "silent-optimiert".


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. September 2015)

Eadt beim Thema Lautstärke hat jeder sein eigened empfinden, ich höre selbst mein sehr leises nesteq eecs,  und die Dinger sind verdammt leise!


----------



## MadPolygon (16. September 2015)

Kurze Frage:
Reicht das be quiet! Straight Power 10 mit 500W für nen 6600K und die 390 Nitro? Bei normalem "Gebrauch" sollte es ja eigentlich reichen, aber wie siehts mit übertakten aus? Und die Pumpe kommt ja z.B. auch noch dazu. Ich glaub das wird dann doch ziemlich eng.
Hab die 500W Version bei Aquatuning geordert, das Paket dort ist noch nicht raus, jetzt frag ich mich, ob ich das NT dort von der Bestellung streichen lassen soll und mich bei Mindfactory melde, dass die dort die 600W Version noch in meine Bestellung nehmen (600W ist bei Aqatuning nicht verfügbar...)?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. September 2015)

das langt dicke, wakü zieht dir vielleicht 5-10w pumpe und etwa 1-2w je Lüfter. Das ist nicht die welt, die cpu mit oc vielleicht 110w ( normal wohl eher 90),  die gpu naja, das ist wirklich oc - anhängig,  ne me mal großzügig 350w (dann hast aber schon n massives hitzeproblem, normal bist eher bei 325w)
alles worst case. Das sollte gehen, wenn du unsicher bist nimm halt das dark Power 550w


----------



## gorgeous188 (16. September 2015)

Uh ich habe mal wieder ein System entdeckt: i5 3570K, Z77, GTX 760, und dazu ein Corsair CX750M. Traumhaft 
Der Bauer hat natürlich auch den Boxed Kühler verwendet.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ich habe das G-550 letztens bei einem Kumpel verbaut. Für 70€ ist das in meinen Augen einfach unschlagbar .. Gerade was die Technik betrifft, nimmt man die Lüftersteuerung mal außen vor ^^
> Was mich beim Seasonic G so unwahrscheinlich ärgern, sind die kurzen Kabel und die magere Ausbeute der SATA anschlüsse ... Lautheit / kurze Kabel / wenig SATA-Anschlüsse ... ansonsten Top Netzteil
> Beim Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 war Gott sei Dank eine EPS-Verlängerung dabei ... sonst hätte ich das Kabel gar nicht hinter dem MainboardTray verlegen können ...
> Nur mal als kleiner Anmerk ^^



Was ich ja immer sage. 
Für den Preis ist es gut, da kannst du zuschlagen.
Und eine Verlängerung für den EPS Stecker würde ich bei jedem Netzteil einplanen.
Macht die Sache einfacher. Verlängerung anschließen, Board einbauen, Netzteil an Verlängerung anschließen, keine Fingerbrüche beim Handtieren.



MadPolygon schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Reicht das be quiet! Straight Power 10 mit 500W für nen 6600K und die 390 Nitro? Bei normalem "Gebrauch" sollte es ja eigentlich reichen, aber wie siehts mit übertakten aus? Und die Pumpe kommt ja z.B. auch noch dazu. Ich glaub das wird dann doch ziemlich eng.
> Hab die 500W Version bei Aquatuning geordert, das Paket dort ist noch nicht raus, jetzt frag ich mich, ob ich das NT dort von der Bestellung streichen lassen soll und mich bei Mindfactory melde, dass die dort die 600W Version noch in meine Bestellung nehmen (600W ist bei Aqatuning nicht verfügbar...)?



500 Watt reichen problemlos.
So eine Pumpe zieht nichts.


----------



## MadPolygon (16. September 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> das langt dicke, wakü zieht dir vielleicht 5-10w pumpe und etwa 1-2w je Lüfter. Das ist nicht die welt, die cpu mit oc vielleicht 110w ( normal wohl eher 90),  die gpu naja, das ist wirklich oc - anhängig,  ne me mal großzügig 350w (dann hast aber schon n massives hitzeproblem, normal bist eher bei 325w)
> alles worst case. Das sollte gehen, wenn du unsicher bist nimm halt das dark Power 550w



Jo, aber besser 2mal nachgefragt, als einmal zu wenig 
Ich will jetzt kein Hardcore OC betreiben, aber sagen wir mal leichte Spannungserhöhung sollte schon drin sein 
Werde dann die Bestellung mit dem SP10 500W so belassen.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2015)

Du musst schon ordentlich übertakten, um überhaupt die 400 Watt Last zu erreichen.


----------



## MadPolygon (16. September 2015)

Gut zu hören 
Wieder was gelernt


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. September 2015)

EastCoast schrieb:


> Also ich nutze das zum G-550 bis aufs Kabelmanagement quasi baugleiche S12G 550 und höre das weder im Idle noch unter Last. Mit einem i5-3450 und ner MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr braucht mein Rechner auch nicht weniger Strom als deiner. Von daher halte ich deine Behauptungen für sehr gewagt, sofern du nicht in einem schalldichten Raum sitzt oder den Rechner mit offener Seitenwand auf deine rechte Schulter schnallst.



Ich weiss ungefähr wie laut sich ungefähr die Sone Werte anhören. Im Idle ist es akzeptabel. Wenn das Teil unter Last mal 2 Sone laut ist, ist das definitiv zu laut. Das NT darf mMn nicht zu hören sein aus dem Pc raus. Mein Gehör ist recht schlecht und mich stört dieses Geräusch von meiner eigentlich relativ leisen Karte schon.
@Mad.... Prime 95 und FurMark zusammen kommst du vielleicht auf 400, in Spielen auch mit OC schaffst du vielleicht 350 Watt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. September 2015)

Doppelpost.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. September 2015)

is die 390 gegenüber der 290 so effizient geworden?


----------



## eeb0 (16. September 2015)

Habe aktuell eine Be Quiet L7 430W und überlege mir folgenden PC zusammenzustellen.

1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)
1 x Gigabyte Radeon R9 380 Gaming G1, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R938G1 GAMING-4GD)
1 x Seagate Desktop HDD   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x SanDisk Ultra II  240GB, SATA (SDSSDHII-240G-G25)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x ASRock B85M Pro4 (90-MXGQ20-A0UAYZ)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis (84000000119)
1 x Cooler Master Silencio 352M schwarz, schallgedämmt (SIL-352M-KKN1)

Meint ihr mein aktuelles Netzteil reicht aus?
Alternative wäre eine GTX 960, wofür es wohl aufjedenfall reichen würde.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. September 2015)

Sorry, aber n l7, das ist wie alt?  
Da würde ich ziemlich sicher n neues kaufen.
Nimm dann n e10 und gut ist


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2015)

Kauf dir ein neues Netzteil.
Das Seasonic G 550 ist gerade günstig.
Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## eeb0 (16. September 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Sorry, aber n l7, das ist wie alt?
> Da würde ich ziemlich sicher n neues kaufen.
> Nimm dann n e10 und gut ist



Ja das habe ich schon befürchtet, habe ich bereits seit Ende 2011 das Netzteil.

Für die GTX 960 reicht es von den Watt her ja aufjedenfall, kann ich es da bedenklos weiterverwenden oder sollte ich wegen des Alters dennoch zu einem neuen Netzteil greifen? Wenn aufjedenfall ein neues NT her muss, werde ich wohl die r9 380 holen.


Außerdem was mir gerade aufgefallen ist. Beim l7 steht, dass es einen 1x 4 Pin Anschluss fürs Mainboard hat,  bei dem MB das ich mir holen möchte steht allerdings, dass es einen 1x 8 Pin Stromanschluss benötigt. Ist es denn dann überhaupt kompatibel mit dem MB? Kenne mich damit 0 aus.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2015)

Für eine GTX 960 reicht das L7 noch, ansonsten lieber was neues kaufen.
Mainboards von heute brauchen einen 8 Pin Stecker, wenn das Netzteil den nicht hat, musst du mit Adaptern arbeiten.
Wäre daher sinnvoll, sich auch gleich ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen.


----------



## eeb0 (16. September 2015)

Gut danke, dann hole ich mir ne r9 380 + neues Netzteil.


----------



## dsdenni (16. September 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> is die 390 gegenüber der 290 so effizient geworden?


Unter Teillast soll die 390 weniger brauchen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. September 2015)

Und vollast? Da muss man nämlich mit rechnen beim NT


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2015)

Als ob ein 500 Watt Netzteil nicht reichen würde.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. September 2015)

des ist dabei hier nicht die Frage,  aber bei ner anderen Plattform?


----------



## FrozenPie (16. September 2015)

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/406772-netzteil-veraltet.html


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> des ist dabei hier nicht die Frage,  aber bei ner anderen Plattform?



Von welcher Plattform redest du?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. September 2015)

1366 oder 2011, wenn ich da ne 390 einbaue möchte ich schon gern überschlagen wissen, was des System zieht, zwecks netzteilauslastung/netzteildimensionierung


----------



## Pu244 (17. September 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> 1366 oder 2011, wenn ich da ne 390 einbaue möchte ich schon gern überschlagen wissen, was des System zieht, zwecks netzteilauslastung/netzteildimensionierung



Hängt stark davon ab ob und wie stark du übertaktet hast, wenn du es beim Referenztakt läßt sollte ein gutes 500W Netzteil reichen, wenn du die CPU und auch die Graka stark scheuchst kann etwas mehr nicht schaden.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> 1366 oder 2011, wenn ich da ne 390 einbaue möchte ich schon gern überschlagen wissen, was des System zieht, zwecks netzteilauslastung/netzteildimensionierung



Kann ich dir aus erster Hand sagen.
Mein System kommt nicht über 400 Watt. Das wird mit einer R9 390 nicht anders sein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. September 2015)

Ich schaff ohne Graka schon 350w, darum wollt ich den Verbrauch ner 390 gesondert wissen,  mehr war nie meine frage


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2015)

Du schaffst ohne Grafikkarte 350 Watt?
Wie schaffst du das denn?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. September 2015)

Gib nem Gainstown mal Spannung (+0,27) und dazu vtt und co hoch, da tut sich was, sicher, daß sind Peaks, mittel sollte ehee bei 315w liegen, aber 1366 kann auch fressen


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2015)

Dass Sockel 1366 fressen kann, ist nichts neues aber 350 Watt halte ich für CPU only einfach zu viel.
Ich hatte auch mal 1366 aber so viel hat meiner nie gezogen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. September 2015)

Der sitzt auf nem benschtable und wird gequält, das hat nix mit 24/7 zu tun.

EDIT: mit "ohne Gpu" mein ich natürlich Gpu im Idle, das eine verbaut ist, war hoffentlich schon klar.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2015)

Ja, OK, das ist dann klar.
Aber Leute, die Benchen, haben sowieso keine 450 Watt Netzteile. 

Für einen Standard User mit i5 oder so reicht ein 500 Watt Netzteil immer, auch wenn eine GTX 980 Ti oder Fury X verbaut ist.
Natürlich sollte ein hochwertiges Netzteil drin sein und nicht nur eins, w0 500 Watt drauf steht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. September 2015)

Darum gings mir nie, wie gesagt, meine Frage war, was braucht ne 390(x), im Vergleich mit ner 290(x)


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2015)

Ich glaube nicht, dass der Unterschied groß ist.
Du hast eine R9 290X mit einem 500 Watt Netzteil betrieben und das geht bei einer R9 390X genauso.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. September 2015)

Ok, lassen wirs, ich hatte da was so verstanden, dess die sparsamer wären, egal.Bei nem Normalsystem reichen die 500-550w klar. Schluss jetzt damit


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2015)

Im mittleren Lastbereich sind sie sparsamer.
Wenn du also mit Frame Limiter spielst, braucht eine 390X nicht so viel Strom wie eine 290X.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. September 2015)

ja, des nutzt mir nix, ich muss leider vollast rechnen,


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2015)

Und wieso?
Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht, wohin der Weg bei dir geht?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. September 2015)

ich nutz ne Graka nicht immer nur zum spielen,


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2015)

So genau wollte ich es jetzt nicht wissen.


----------



## gorgeous188 (17. September 2015)

GPGPU-Programmierung mit OpenCL. Mein persönlicher Tip.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2015)

Ich dachte, er nutzt die Karte um die Filme schneller zu konvertieren, damit er sie auf dem Smartphone sehen kann. Aber lassen wir das.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. September 2015)

Nein,  ich heiz damit meinen Keller,  darum muss se so viel wie möglich Abwärme haben


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2015)

Für die ganz kalten Tage hab ich immer noch ein paar Pentium 4 und AMD FX liegen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. September 2015)

glaub mir wenns zu kalt ist, ist n 4870x2 schon gut


----------



## EvilCloud86 (17. September 2015)

Oder ne Fermi 😄


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2015)

Wenns richtig kalt wird, brenne ich ein paar MS Tech Netzteile auf.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. September 2015)

Evil, die hab ich nicht da, 
Netzteile knallen bei mir immer nur, kein Brand


----------



## poiu (18. September 2015)

Will jemand Corsair testen, gibt es aktuell bei CB User Test Samples

Fünf Tester für das digitale Netzteil Corsair RM650i gesucht - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## RobiKenobi (18. September 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> Will jemand Corsair testen, gibt es aktuell bei CB User Test Samples



Coole Sache Poiu, 
sollen wir uns bewerben


----------



## poiu (18. September 2015)

hahaha wäre etwas unfair aber vielleicht will hier jemand

Wenn hier die Sorge ist das die es nicht richtig testen können, da können wir beide doch was dran drehen und  was ermöglichen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. September 2015)

Hauptsache die Menge profitiert von guten Tests. Deshalb sollte mindestens einer eine passende Ausrüstung haben, nicht nur solche Leute die höchstens SCP und OPP testen können.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2015)

Wollen gern, aber zeit und auch meine nichtvorhandene Aktivität bei CB sagen Nein


----------



## the_leon (18. September 2015)

Ehm, was haltet ihr vom beQuiet PowerZone??
Ich wollte das in nem Casemod verbauen und ab und zu benutzen!
Das hat ja ne ähnliche Plattform wie das E10 aber ist vollmodular.
Oder soll ich besser n anderes nehmen??


----------



## Stern1710 (18. September 2015)

Hab keine Ausrüstung und Erfahrung mit Netzteilen, daher eindeutig nein.


----------



## Stern1710 (18. September 2015)

leokasi schrieb:


> Ehm, was haltet ihr vom beQuiet PowerZone??
> Ich wollte das in nem Casemod verbauen und ab und zu benutzen!
> Das hat ja ne ähnliche Plattform wie das E10 aber ist vollmodular.
> Oder soll ich besser n anderes nehmen??


Das ist Power Zone ist das schwarze Schaf unter den be quiets.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. September 2015)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Hab keine Ausrüstung und Erfahrung mit Netzteilen, daher eindeutig nein.


Same here keine Zeit. 
Wenn vollmodualar gewünscht ist, würde ich mir das CoolerMaster V550 anschauen.
Das PowerZone ist eher naja. Relativ laut und halt Single Rail und Single Rail. Aber sonst akzeptabel, aber zu teuer.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2015)

Dreirad, das ist doch auch nur teilmodular!


----------



## poiu (18. September 2015)

ihr habt hier mehr Erfahrung als alle anderen die sich sonst da bewerben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2015)

poiu, mag sein, die zeit wird dadurch trotzdem nicht mehr


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2015)

Corsair?
Echt? 



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Same here keine Zeit.
> Wenn vollmodualar gewünscht ist, würde ich mir das CoolerMaster V550 anschauen.
> Das PowerZone ist eher naja. Relativ laut und halt Single Rail und Single Rail. Aber sonst akzeptabel, aber zu teuer.



Ach so.
Das Cooler Master ist nicht Singel Rail?


----------



## Philipus II (18. September 2015)

Mein Oszilloskop kommt noch im September, muss jetzt endlich die Lasten aussuchen und bestellen. Aber ich denke dann sich für Lesertests zu bewerben kommt nicht gut^^


----------



## tsd560ti (18. September 2015)

Wollen die beim Lesertest nicht sowieso nur positive Meinungen hören, bei denen dann hervorgehoben wird wie toll sich der Lack vom Gehäuse im Ikea-Tisch spiegelt und dass die Technik gut ist, weil 80Plus Gold und so cooler Software und so?


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2015)

Scheint mir auch immer so zu sein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2015)

Wobei das RMi ja nicht so mies ist, dass man es noch vor dem kauf entsorgen sollte


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2015)

Na, ich weiß nicht.
CWT und Corsair? 
Da kommt dann beides zusammen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2015)

Na laut Test in der PCGH sind immerhin alle Schutzschaltungen drin, Effiziens nahe an Platinum, angeblich Kondesaturen von Nippon Chemicon,  erst ab 80% Last lauter als im Idle, udn selbst dann nur 0,5 Sone, bei vollast 0,8Sone...

Für mich sieht das nicht so übel aus.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2015)

Schutzschaltungen drin gibt es auch beim EVGA G2 aber die Frage ist ja immer, ob die dann auch funktionieren, wenn sie funktionieren sollen und das letzte Corsair Netzteil, das ich in der Hand hatte, ist genau dabei abgeraucht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2015)

Dem RMi wird attestiert, dass die Schutzschaltungen funktonieren.
Wobei eich 47A auf 12V bei "nicht Single Rail"-Betrieb im Corsair Link zugegebenermaßen nicht ganz so doll finde.
Bei single Rail werde es sogar 65A.
Im Ganzen nicht mein Netzteil für dem PC am Schreibtsich, aber im Benchtable? Ganz Nice


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2015)

Die Zeit wird es zeigen, was dran ist.
Ich bin da immer sehr skeptisch und traue den Herstellern sowieso nur soweit, wie ich die Produkte werfen kann.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2015)

Lach, na ich gehe bei dem test schon von aus, dass er hand und Fuß hat.

Edit:
Wie weit kannst du ein BeQuiet L8 werfen?


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2015)

Lustiger Weise kann ich die MS TEch und Tronje Dinger nicht so weit werfen, weil sie einfach so leicht sind. die fallen schneller zu Boden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2015)

War ja klar, und die schweren Brocken von Dark Power P11 550W, die fliegen quasi von selbst?


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2015)

Trägheit der Masse eben.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Trägheit der Masse eben.


Oh Zufall oder hab ich meinen Physik Lehrer gefunden [emoji14]
Heute gelernt  
Das V550 ist Vollmodualar. 
Single Rail ist nicht so tragisch beim V550. Schaltet ja auch brav ab. Wenn das PowerZone kritisiert wird, heulen Die meisten wegen wegen Single Rail. Dann muss ich das auch machen [emoji14]


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2015)

Laut Bild ist atx und eps nicht abnehmbar, doofe Bilder.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. September 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Laut Bild ist atx und eps nicht abnehmbar, doofe Bilder.


Laut Foren und Geizhals ist das vollmodualar. 
Vielleicht suchst du das Vs550(M)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2015)

Hab nur das v550sm gefunden, oder n gx.
Sehr seltsam.
Egal, für mixh kommts eh nicht in frage.


----------



## quintonkemen (18. September 2015)

Zwei kurze Fragen:
1. reichen 300W für i3 4170 und R9 270X mini ?
2. passt die R9 270X mini (HIS Radeon R9 270X Mini IceQ XÂ² Boost Clock, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H270XQMS2G2M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) problemlos an dieses Netzteil be quiet! SFX Power 2 300W SFX12V 3.3 (BN226) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?
hab da irgendwas gelesen von wegen, dass der 8-Pin Stecker nicht passt ? Müsste aber doch eigentlich bei 6/8-Pin vom Netzteil ?

Edit: Kann auch nen Thread aufmachen, war mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich hier auch Fragen stellen darf 
Komme bei meinen "Berechnungen" ^^ auf knapp 280W maximal, müsste also reichen, oder ?


----------



## Icedaft (18. September 2015)

Ich sag mal ja.
Die Stecker sind genormt, würde mich wundern wenn nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2015)

Manchmal ist n Entstörungsmagnet im weg, oder sowas...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. September 2015)

Der PC verbraucht beim Spielen vielleicht 170W. Das reicht.


----------



## EastCoast (18. September 2015)

Das wird eng mit dem SFX Power 2. Das hat nämlich eine ziemlich bescheuerte Railverteilung. Die stärkere 16A-Schiene ist nur für die CPU, die schwächere 14A-Schiene (168W)  für den kompletten Rest inkl. GPU. Diese Wattzahl kann die GPU alleine schon locker brauchen, also kann es durchaus passieren, dass das NT im Spielebetrieb hin und wieder einfach abschaltet.


----------



## Icedaft (18. September 2015)

Gibt es ja noch eine Nummer Größer:
be quiet! SFX Power 2 400W SFX12V 3.3 (BN227) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

SilverStone Strider Series 500W SFX12V-L (SST-SX500-LG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## quintonkemen (18. September 2015)

Danke, muss ich wohl nochmal ne Nummer Größer bestellen...


----------



## eeb0 (19. September 2015)

Jetzt unabhängig vom System, welches Netzteil würdet ihr eher empfehlen?

Cooler Master G550M 550W ATX 2.31 (RS-550-AMAAB1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Corsair CX Series Modular CX500M 500W ATX 2.3 (CP-9020059-EU/CP-9020059-UK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## the_leon (19. September 2015)

das hier, wär was vernünftigeres: Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX)) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das Coolermaster GM ist für den Preis i.O.
Zum Corsair sollen die anderes was sagen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. September 2015)

ohne auch nur Ansätze des PC zu kenne ist eine seriöse Aussage unmöglich.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. September 2015)

Das Corsair ist eher Durchschnittlicher Corsair CWT Müll. Viel zu teuer und laut.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2015)

eeb0 schrieb:


> Jetzt unabhängig vom System, welches Netzteil würdet ihr eher empfehlen?
> 
> Cooler Master G550M 550W ATX 2.31 (RS-550-AMAAB1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Corsair CX Series Modular CX500M 500W ATX 2.3 (CP-9020059-EU/CP-9020059-UK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Das Cooler Master.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. September 2015)

Kurze Zwischenfrage:

Reicht ein L8 430W übergangsweise für einen 4460 und ne GTX 770, wenn nur kaum (bis gar nicht) gespielt wird?
Aktuell ist noch ein E5 650W verbaut, keine Ahnung, wie lang sich das noch hält.
Ist vorerst leider auch kein Budget mehr fürs Aufrüsten da.


----------



## Stern1710 (19. September 2015)

Für den Übergang ist es auf jeden Fall zu gebrauchen


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2015)

Das L8 reicht dafür. Spielen kannst du damit auch, soviel braucht die 770 nicht.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. September 2015)

Sollte man dann trotzdem "zeitnah" aufrüsten?
Das L8 war bisher kaum in Gebrauch, ist noch von Anfang des Jahres und fliegt halt hier so rum 
Würde dann Richtung Weihnachten höchstens ein CM nachrüsten können.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2015)

Das L8 ist halt technisch altbacken.
Wenn du die Kohle hast, kauf dir ein gutes Netzteil.
Wenn du ein paar Wochen oder ein paar Monate dafür sparen musst. ist das kein Problem. Das Netzteil wird solange durchhalten.


----------



## eeb0 (19. September 2015)

So nach langem überlegen, habe ich mich nun endlich für ein System entschieden, nur bei dem Netzteil bin ich noch ein wenig unentschlossen. 

1 x Seagate Desktop HDD   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 850 EVO  250GB, SATA (MZ-75E250B)
1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11242-07-20G)
1 x ASRock B85M Pro4 (90-MXGQ20-A0UAYZ)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis (84000000119)
1 x Cooler Master Silencio 352M schwarz, schallgedämmt (SIL-352M-KKN1)

Dazu hatte ich an dieses Netzteil gedacht
1 x Cooler Master G450M  450W ATX 2.31 (RS-450-AMAAB1)

Aktuell sollten die 450W ja genügen, aber wie siehts in Zukunft aus? Ich bin kein Experte, aber bei den Grafikkarten geht die Entwicklung zu weniger Watt oder? Wenn ich in 3 Jahren zu einer dann neuen Grafikkarte für ca. 250-300€ upgrade, meint ihr das Netzteil wird dann auch noch reichen?


----------



## FrozenPie (19. September 2015)

Bei der SSD kannst du noch etwas sparen: Crucial MX200 250GB 
Das G450M reicht aus, die Haltbarkeit ist allerdings nicht sonderlich hoch.


----------



## eeb0 (19. September 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Bei der SSD kannst du noch etwas sparen: Crucial MX200 250GB
> Das G450M reicht aus, die Haltbarkeit ist allerdings nicht sonderlich hoch.



Danke erstmal. Würde das Natzteil denn überhaupt ins Gehäuse passen? Beim Netzteil steht beim Formfaktor ATX, das Gehäuse dagegen ist micro-ATX


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. September 2015)

Der Formfaktor ist fürs Mainboard, Atx NT passt ins Case rein.


----------



## Philipus II (19. September 2015)

Ich würde das L8 430 beruhigt weiternutzen. Bei 430 Watt Leistung sind die L8 immernoch absolut ok.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. September 2015)

Beim Aufrüsten sollte es eben gewechselt werden.


----------



## Philipus II (19. September 2015)

Ich hätte auch kein Problem ein L8 430 mit einer neuen GTX 970 und einer Skylake Plattform einzusetzen.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2015)

Wissen wir doch.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (19. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wissen wir doch.



Ohh ... Das war frech


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (20. September 2015)

Wie war das nochmal mit dem Netzteil "Thermaltake Germany Series Munich 430W"? Wurde das auch neu aufgelegt und ist mittlerweile brauchbar? (auch wenn mir sowas nichtmehr in den Rechner kommt)


----------



## Philipus II (20. September 2015)

Das wurde neu aufgelegt, ja. 500-W-Netzteile für 50 Euro im Test (Seite 7) - ComputerBase


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Wie war das nochmal mit dem Netzteil "Thermaltake Germany Series Munich 430W"? Wurde das auch neu aufgelegt und ist mittlerweile brauchbar? (auch wenn mir sowas nichtmehr in den Rechner kommt)



Kannst du genauso wegwerfen wie zuvor auch.


----------



## Philipus II (20. September 2015)

Jein, die alten waren zum Teil außerhalb der Specs bei der Restwelligkeit. Die neuen scheinen im Normalbetrieb im erlaubten Bereich zu bleiben.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2015)

Was nützt dir das, wenn die Schutzschaltungen für den Eimer sind?


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. September 2015)

...dafürr gibts jetzt halt JunFu Kondensatoren...
Trauen würd ich den Eimern auch nicht mehr als vorher auch...


----------



## _chiller_ (23. September 2015)

Hier stand nix.


----------



## poiu (23. September 2015)

auf wunsch von Chiller vorerst entfernt

Beitrag wiederhergestellt :

ja schon gesehen, aber der Typ hat da mit einer fragwürdigen Verkabelung und Adaptern 

gearbeitet.
so wie es aussieht hat der tolle Molex to Sata bei der SSD das Problem verursacht, 

wahrscheinlich hing der obere Lüfter auch am gleichen Strang wie der SATA Adapter.

Manche der Molex zu Sata Adapter haben so dünne Kabel und fragwürdige verarbeitung da wundert 

mich nur das wir das hier nicht täglich sehen


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. September 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Hier stand nix.





poiu schrieb:


> auf wunsch von Chiller vorerst entfernt



So so ... Ihr fürt doch wieder irgendwas im Schilde 

Für die, die es interessiert.

Das Seasonic G-550 PCGH ist bei ZackZack wieder im Angebot


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. September 2015)

Mist,  wieso bin ich gerade knapp bei Kasse?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. September 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Mist,  wieso bin ich gerade knapp bei Kasse?



Ist doch irgendwie immer so


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. September 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> So so ... Ihr fürt doch wieder irgendwas im Schilde


Nee, ging nur um einen Rechner, der im Laufwerksbereich (mal wieder) etwas abgefackelt ist...

Da würde ich befürchten wollen, dass wir sowas in Zukunft häufiger sehen werden, eben weil die S-ATA Stecker einfach ziemlicher Müll sind...

Und so langsam auch die ersten korrodierten/'ausgeleierten' Stecker zum Vorschein kommen...



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Für die, die es interessiert.
> Das Seasonic G-550 PCGH ist bei ZackZack wieder im Angebot


90€ für den Eimer find ich jetzt nicht unbedingt ein besonders gutes Angebot, insbesondere wenn man 'nen E10-CM schon für 5€ mehr bekommt...
Und die reguläre G-Serie mal eben so 20€ günstiger ist, Cooler Master V-550SM auch nur 79€ kostet...

Oder auch ein Cougar GX600 V3 für das gleiche Geld kaufen könnte...

Letztendlich ein wenig spannendes Angebot, wie so oft, im Zack...


----------



## NuVirus (23. September 2015)

Hab ne über 10 Jahre alte Sata HDD und da ist die eine abgebrochen wenn da jmd nicht aufpasst und den stecker falsch herum anschließt gibt das bestimmt auch schöne effekte wenn die Schutzschaltung nicht anspringt - hätte da noch nen 2 alte E5 usw mit denen ich es theoretisch testen könnte aber glaub das muss ned sein^^


----------



## Pu244 (23. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was nützt dir das, wenn die Schutzschaltungen für den Eimer sind?



Solange der Rechner nicht abfackelt läuft alles einwandfrei und das ist es doch was die meisten wollen (solage bis ihnen der Rechner doch abfackelt).

Ich würde sagen das dies ein Fortschritt ist, genau wie die Europeserie (auch wenn ich beide nicht kaufen oder empfehlen würde).


----------



## poiu (23. September 2015)

Nein wir führen nichts im Schilde, geduldet euch bis morgen oder übermorgen 

ich hatte heute morgen schon denn Hersteller informiert, das hier auch nicht gepostet da mir die Fehlerquelle schon vorschwebte und dann gibts die Tage offizielles Statement von HErsteller, Chiller und mir kommentiert


----------



## gorgeous188 (23. September 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 90€ für den Eimer find ich jetzt nicht unbedingt ein besonders gutes Angebot



Plus Versand? Bei MF gibt es das auch für ganz knapp unter 100eur. Ein SATA Kabel mit dazu und es ist versandkostenfrei. Hatte auch gehofft, dass es noch etwas günstiger kommt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. September 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Plus Versand? Bei MF gibt es das auch für ganz knapp unter 100eur. Ein SATA Kabel mit dazu und es ist versandkostenfrei. Hatte auch gehofft, dass es noch etwas günstiger kommt.


Ja, das kommt noch dazu...
Wenns ein 'Versandkostenfrei'es Angebot wäre, wärs ja noch gerade so OK...

Aber so ists einfach zu teuer...
Zumal ich denke, dass das Cooler Master V-550SM eine bessere Alternative sein sollte...
Und das ist ja 'nen ganzes Stück preiswerter...


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Solange der Rechner nicht abfackelt läuft alles einwandfrei und das ist es doch was die meisten wollen (solage bis ihnen der Rechner doch abfackelt).
> 
> Ich würde sagen das dies ein Fortschritt ist, genau wie die Europeserie (auch wenn ich beide nicht kaufen oder empfehlen würde).



Und wer garantiert, dass nichts abfackelt?
Da gebe ich doch lieber 10€ mehr aus und kaufe was vernünftiges.


----------



## poiu (23. September 2015)

10€ da gibts aber schon ein Kasten bier für 

konnt ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen XD


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2015)

Und du kriegst noch Pfand raus.


----------



## keinnick (24. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wer garantiert, dass nichts abfackelt?
> Da gebe ich doch lieber 10€ mehr aus und kaufe was vernünftiges.



Das garantiert Dir niemand, auch ein "Premium-Hersteller" nicht. Aber Du hast natürlich Recht, die Chancen, dass das passiert, sind bei einem vernünftigen NT geringer.


----------



## Philipus II (24. September 2015)

Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass die A-Marken offensichtliche Folgeschäden von Netzteil-Fehlfunktionen übernehmen. Solche Fälle kommen sicher extrem selten vor, aber wenn es doch mal passiert werden die zu sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit das Problem im Sinne des Kunden lösen. Die A-Marken haben großes Interesse sowas still und leise zu lösen.


----------



## the_leon (24. September 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> 10€ da gibts aber schon ein Kasten bier für


Sogar 2 Kästen Oettinger
für n vernünftiges Bier zahl ich im Getränkemarkt aber 12,99€ fürn Kasten



Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass die A-Marken offensichtliche Folgeschäden von Netzteil-Fehlfunktionen übernehmen. Solche Fälle kommen sicher extrem selten vor, aber wenn es doch mal passiert werden die zu sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit das Problem im Sinne des Kunden lösen. Die A-Marken haben großes Interesse sowas still und leise zu lösen.


Ja, ich hatte einmal n defektes NT in nem Siemens Fertig-PC, die ham das kurz nach Ablauf der Garantie ohne Probleme ausgetauscht!
Auch n Seasonic NT wurde mir problemlos gleich ausgetauscht!


----------



## keinnick (24. September 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass die A-Marken offensichtliche Folgeschäden von Netzteil-Fehlfunktionen übernehmen. Solche Fälle kommen sicher extrem selten vor, aber wenn es doch mal passiert werden die zu sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit das Problem im Sinne des Kunden lösen. Die A-Marken haben großes Interesse sowas still und leise zu lösen.



Das mag sein, ich meinte damit nur, dass auch die sog. A-Marken nicht garantieren können, dass nichts passiert (abbrennt). Das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Da fließt ne Menge Strom und das ist nun mal in gewisser Weise "gefährlich".


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2015)

leokasi schrieb:


> Ja, ich hatte einmal n defektes NT in nem Siemens Fertig-PC, die ham das kurz nach Ablauf der Garantie ohne Probleme ausgetauscht!
> Auch n Seasonic NT wurde mir problemlos gleich ausgetauscht!



Es ging um Schäden an der Hardware aufgrund eines defektes Netzteils.
Die Frage ist nun, ob man dir das Mainboard des Siemens Rechners auch ersetzt hätte, wenn das Netzteil abraucht ist.


----------



## the_leon (24. September 2015)

ja, das ham sie auch ausgetauscht


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2015)

Wie lange ist das denn schon her?


----------



## the_leon (24. September 2015)

schon n paar jährchen ich glaub das war 2006, oder so


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2015)

Na dann. 
Heute gucken die Hersteller viel genauer hin, denn niemand will ja zahlen.

Hab ich letztens gelesen, hat zwar nichts mit Netzteilen zu tun, aber Auto Versicherungen tricksen sein neuestem.
Die erklären, dass das Fahrzeug, was bei einem Unfall einen Totalschaden erlitten hat, schon einen Vorschaden hatte -- Parkrempler reicht da schon aus -- und zahlen nicht mehr, weil sich der genaue Wert des Fahrzeugs nicht ermitteln lässt, eben aufgrund des Vorschadens.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. September 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das mag sein, ich meinte damit nur, dass auch die sog. A-Marken nicht garantieren können, dass nichts passiert (abbrennt). Das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Da fließt ne Menge Strom und das ist nun mal in gewisser Weise "gefährlich".


Warum sollte ein Einigermaßen vertrauenswürdig gefertigtes NT( Das traue ich sogar Xilence relativ günstigere oder Thermaltake Sirtec zu) mit einigermaßen funktionsfähigen Schutzschaltungen anfangen brennen (OTP FtW XD), wenn es nicht vollgerammelt ist mit Staub oder sonst irgendwie fahrlässig betrieben wird. 
Das einzige was ich bei NT nicht machen würde, sind halt billige Nachrüszkabel oder billige Adapter für Grafikkarte oder so.... Da kann es schon mal qualmen.


----------



## ebastler (24. September 2015)

Brennen muss es nichtmal, es reicht, wenn es dir die Hardware flambiert...
Einem Freund hat ein Corsair GS700 zwei GTX680 und ein Asrock Z77 Board gegrillt.
Die Karten hat EVGA selbst ersetzt, das Board Corsair.

Vermutlich hätte Corsair ihm auch die GPUs ersetzt, aber EVGA war schneller und einfacher.


----------



## the_leon (24. September 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Brennen muss es nichtmal, es reicht, wenn es dir die Hardware flambiert...
> Einem Freund hat ein Corsair GS700 zwei GTX680 und ein Asrock Z77 Board gegrillt.
> Die Karten hat EVGA selbst ersetzt, das Board Corsair.
> 
> Vermutlich hätte Corsair ihm auch die GPUs ersetzt, aber EVGA war schneller und einfacher.



Guter Service, kann man nur loben!
Man muss sagen, dass da Corsair eig. nicht alles ersetzten müsste, wegen 500€ Selbstbeteiligung!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. September 2015)

Reiner office PC, verbrauch unter 120w load.

Bequiet L6 heute Nacht abgeraucht.

Ersatz durch 300W L8 oder gibts ne günstiere leise Alternative?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. September 2015)

Das S7 hätte einen nicht ganz so tollen Lüfter. 
Leise und gut - > L8 300


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. September 2015)

ok, also nach Jahren immer noch nix besseres, wow, dachte im Zuge der effizienteren Rechner gäbe es endlich auch mal bessere 300 er


----------



## gorgeous188 (24. September 2015)

2014: E10
2015: P11
2016: L9 - vielleicht?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. September 2015)

Ja. Wäre wirklich mal Zeit L8 und S7 abzulösen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. September 2015)

Naja bei wenig Verbrauch ist das L8 doch ganz brauchbar?!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. September 2015)

Dissi schrieb:


> Naja bei wenig Verbrauch ist das L8 doch ganz brauchbar?!


Klar. Da sind sie gut und günstig  Sie FSP bis 400 Watt eben. Besser und neuer ginge es schon. Vielleicht dann endlich Indy


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. September 2015)

Wobei ich indy in nem reinen Office Rechner nicht zwingend für notwendig halte.

Andererseits wäre es dann in meinen Augen auch für ne 950/960 gtx tauglich,  aktuell ist mir da ein L8 zu sehr "unwohl".


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. September 2015)

Nö, für einen 50-100 Watt Office PC macht es bestimmt kaum einen Unterschied. Ab 400 W wäre es angebracht. 
Für 950/960 halte ich es noch nicht für unbedingt angebracht (vor allem ein akzeptables Vorhandenes (Gruppe) NT) zu haben. Da halten sich Boost Peaks ja schon in Grenzen. Beim Neukauf würde ich aber schon eher drauf zugreifen, kostet kaum mehr


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. September 2015)

Das ist ja durchaus meine Meinung,  wenn eh n brauchbares GruppeNT,  nicht überaltert, da ist, dann muss man es nicht ersetzen. Aber ab 4,5-5 Jahren Alter machts schon fast keinen Sinn mehr das noch mal einzubauen 

Bei nem Neukauf ist Gruppenregulierung ab 400w in meinen Augen im Gaming-PC ne komplette Fehlinvestition.


----------



## Rat Six (25. September 2015)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels. Nachdem nun der Austausch meines defekten Mainboards eher zue einem kompletten Neuaufbau des PCs wurde, stellt sich mir eine Frage. Mein Netzteil ist nun knappe 4 Jahre alt, funktioniert aber noch tadellos. Mir ist nun etwas aufgefallen. Der 8 PIN CPU Stecker passt nur in einer Richtung auf das Mainboard, soweit passt das ja. Nun ist mir aufgefallen, dass die einzelnen Zäpfchen teilweise eine andere Form haben als die entsprechenden Löcher des Mainboardsteckers. Klarer beschrieben: Beim Mainboard ist das Loch ein Quadrat und beim Netzteilkabel ist der entsprechende Zapfen ein Trapez. Der Stecker ging, aber ohne Widerstand rein.
Muss ich mir nun Gedanken darüber machen, dass hier etwas falsch läuft oder ist das egal?

Meine zweite Frage hängt mehr von der Antwort auf die erste Frage ab. Bei einem NT-Tausch würde ich wahrscheinlich zum be quiet! DPP 11 greifen. Hat dies nen Vorteil im Vergleich zum 10er? Bei der Leistung sollten eigentlich 550W für einen Core i7-6700K, EVGA GTX970, 16GB RAM, 2TB HDD, 256GB SSD reichen. Übertaktung ist im Moment nicht vorgesehen, möglicherweise später mal.

Wenn Frage Nummer 1 kein Problem ergibt, dann tandiere ich im Moment dazu, mein altes Netzteil noch weiter zu verwenden oder spricht da etwas dagegen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. September 2015)

Rein vom Verbrauch wurde sogar ein straight power 400w reichen, selbst mit oc, wenn das dark power preislich nicht weh tut, ist es natürlich über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## Rat Six (25. September 2015)

Was heißt weh tun? Klar der Preis ist happig, aber es muss dann auch mindestens 5 Jahre, wenn nicht länger halten. 

Falls das mit dem Stecker bei meinem Netzteil, aber kein Problem ist, dann bleibe ich eh erstmal bei dem. Außer es spricht etwas stark dagegen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. September 2015)

Na n straight power hält auch so lang


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2015)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Wenn Frage Nummer 1 kein Problem ergibt, dann tandiere ich im Moment dazu, mein altes Netzteil noch weiter zu verwenden oder spricht da etwas dagegen?



Um welches Netzteil geht es überhaupt?


----------



## Rat Six (25. September 2015)

Entschuldigung, hatte ich vergessen aufzulisten. Es geht um das Seasonic X-560.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2015)

Das ist gut, das kannst du behalten. Musst du nicht tauschen.


----------



## Rat Six (25. September 2015)

Danke für die Info. Dann bleibt es drin. Hab eh schon mehr getauscht als ich wollte.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten 550W Netzteil.
könnt ihr mir da helfen?


----------



## FrozenPie (26. September 2015)

VanBudd schrieb:


> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten 550W Netzteil.
> könnt ihr mir da helfen?


Die angepinnten Threads im Unterforum gesehen? 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...daten-und-preisen-stand-september-2015-a.html

Um was für ein System geht es überhaupt? Meistens reichen 450-550W ja locker aus, also muss es nicht unbedingt ein 550W NT sein


----------



## Stern1710 (26. September 2015)

Das P11 550W würde sich da sehr anbieten


----------



## _chiller_ (27. September 2015)

https://youtu.be/QV9bCnAkwro?t=2m43s
Da wurden ja wieder besonders hochwertige Netzteile verwendet


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. September 2015)

...ist das denn neu?!

Faustregel ist doch immer (noch):
Wird das Netzteil nicht erwähnt, ist es meistens der billigste Schrott, den der SI im Lager finden konnte...

Dass die Rechner mit den Netzteilen u.U. gar nicht verkauft werden dürften, sollte man auch nicht unter den Tisch kehren....


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (27. September 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> https://youtu.be/QV9bCnAkwro?t=2m43s
> Da wurden ja wieder besonders hochwertige Netzteile verwendet



Ich wollte gerade einen Kommentar los werden ... Aber irgendwie geht das nicht, deswegen lasse ich ihn hier los ^^



> LC-Power Netzteile und Single Channel Ram bei einer APU im Test ...
> Sagt mal, fasst ihr euch eigentlich selber an den Kopf, oder merkt Ihr nicht mehr was Ihr hier für´ne Gülle Labert ???
> Ich habe ja schon viel schissen gelesen, aber das schlägt ja dem Fass den Boden aus o_O



PC-Max ... Dazu brauch man in diesem Fall wohl gar nix mehr sagen ... Sind eben KÖNNER am Werk


----------



## captain_drink (27. September 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> PC-Max ... Dazu brauch man in diesem Fall wohl gar nix mehr sagen ... Sind eben KÖNNER am Werk



Die NT-Tests bei PC-max sind eigentlich vollkommen i.O. Anscheinend findet dort aber kein Austausch an Kompetenzen statt.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (27. September 2015)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Die NT-Tests bei PC-max sind eigentlich vollkommen i.O. Anscheinend findet dort aber kein Austausch an Kompetenzen statt.



Ich will den Leuten die die Netzteiltests machen auch nicht in die Suppe spucken, aber sowas wie das Video geht mal gar nicht. Jeder weis was diese Netzteile für einen Ruf haben (auch wenn sie irgendwelche OEM´s genannt werden ... Es gibt besser OEM´s) ... Punkt eins ... Punkt 2 ... Ich kann keinen APU-Test machen, wo die Ram Anbindung der Falschenhals wird. Jeder weis das die iGPU´s von schnellen Speicher profitieren ... Also kann ich sie nicht halbherzig gegeneinander antreten lassen o_O ...
Okay, es waren die selben Voraussetzungen ... In  meinen Augen ist das trotzdem Zeitverschwendung ...


----------



## poiu (27. September 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> https://youtu.be/QV9bCnAkwro?t=2m43s
> Da wurden ja wieder besonders hochwertige Netzteile verwendet



viel wichtiger, rennt so eine AMD APU mit zwei RAM modulen nicht bissl besser


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. September 2015)

Produktvergleich Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX)), Antec TruePower Classic TP-450C, 450W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07700-2/0761345-07701-9) | Geizhals Deutschland

Welches der beiden Netzteile ist den besser für einen i5 4660 und eine R9 280X geeignet?


----------



## poiu (27. September 2015)

beide OK, wirf eine münze wobei ich subjektiv das HX nehmen würde


----------



## Philipus II (27. September 2015)

Das Antec ist unter Last (deutlich) lauter, bei geringer Last etwas leiser und bezüglich der Elektronik leicht überlegen. Schlussendlich würde ich persönlich das aber danach entscheiden, welches es beim Wunschhändler gerade günstig gibt. Der Unterschied ist keine 5 Euro extra Versand wert, find ich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. September 2015)

Schaut mal, was ich gerade eben aus meinem Straight Power E6/550W gepult habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Knaller dabei:
Das Netzteil lief wenig bis gar nicht.
Auf keinen Fall hat das Gerät bei mir 100h auf den Buckel bekommen. Und beim 'Vorbesitzer' verstaubte das wohl nur im Regal...


----------



## Sirthegoat (28. September 2015)

Das Antec kann schon sehr störend sein ich würde das Superflower nehmen.


----------



## tsd560ti (28. September 2015)

Du kannst es ja nach Support entscheiden. Wenn das nicht fluppt kann das schon wirklich stören und es könnte sein, dass du über 2 Monate Wartezeit hast, weil dir das Ersatznetzteil ebenfalls den Brillenbügel vom Ohrläppchen scheppert 

Vorschlag statt des Antec: Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (28. September 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schaut mal, was ich gerade eben aus meinem Straight Power E6/550W gepult habe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf dem Bild sieht der aber noch nicht wirklich aufgebläht aus ... oder bin ich einfach nur Blind 

Ist das ein Teapo Elko ???


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. September 2015)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist der nur minimal gebläht, dabei aber wohl gerissen udn ausgelaufen, das ist so leicht gelblich an den drei Prägenuten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. September 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild sieht der aber noch nicht wirklich aufgebläht aus ... oder bin ich einfach nur Blind


Ja, auf dem Bild sieht man es nicht wirklich gut, das ist richtig.
Er ist auch nicht wirklich gebläht, das ist nicht wirklich das Problem.
Das Problem ist die Korrosion an den Sollbruchstellen...
Da sappt die Sauce schon 'nen bisserl durch. Wenn du genau hin schaust, kannst du es auch erkennen.



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ist das ein Teapo Elko ???



Ja, Teapo SZ Serie.

€dit:
Interessantes Detail am Rande:
E5 und E6 haben ein ganz anderes Layout.
Oder anders gesagt: Das Design, dass im E5 verwendet wurde, wurde noch mal komplett neu gelayoutet. Es gibt sehr viele Gemeinsamkeiten zwischen beiden, aber das PCB im E6 ist definitiv ein anderes. Und einige Dinge sind ganz andeers, vieles ist aber gleich geblieben.
AUch ist das PCB im E6 'nen ganzes Stück größer...


----------



## poiu (28. September 2015)

ja der ist dick, die plazen nicht immer gleich usw...


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. September 2015)

Warum meinen einige, dass ein 300W L8 für 'ne GTX 960 reichen würde, für eine R9-380 aber nicht?!


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2015)

Weil Nvidia die GTX 960 mit so niedrigem Werkstakt fährt, dass sie nichts braucht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. September 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Du kannst es ja nach Support entscheiden. Wenn das nicht fluppt kann das schon wirklich stören und es könnte sein, dass du über 2 Monate Wartezeit hast, weil dir das Ersatznetzteil ebenfalls den Brillenbügel vom Ohrläppchen scheppert
> 
> Vorschlag statt des Antec: Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Wie siehts lautstärkemäßig aus? Wäre das Sea Sonic leiser als das HX 450?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. September 2015)

Lach, dafür zieht se den Hering ja auch nur gerade so... 

Spaß beiseite die TDP ist halt niedrig, sagt bei Maxwell ja aber nix über den Verbrauch aus.


----------



## captain_drink (28. September 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wie siehts lautstärkemäßig aus? Wäre das Sea Sonic leiser als das HX 450?



Im unteren Lastbereich: ja, im oberen: nein.


----------



## tsd560ti (28. September 2015)

Kommt mal wieder stark auf die Belastung an. Wenn das System 300Watt verbraucht dürfte das Ss noch bei Leerlauf-Lautstärke rumdümpeln, das wäre so laut wie eine TriX [NE] im Idle.
Wenn das System dann aber 400Watt+ verbraucht und dabei noch nicht der CPU/GPU Kühler hart arbeiten muss könnte es rauszuhören sein.
Als Vorteile ggü. dem Hx450 hättest du Kabelmanagement, mehr Schutzschaltungen, 100Watt Reserve für OC-Experimente mit GTX480ern und vermutlich langlebigere Komponenten (v.a. Lüfter).



Ich bin wohl wirklich kein Maßstab für das subjektive Lautstärkeempfinden, weil selbst meine 140mm ViperR auf 1400rpm für mich nicht wesentlich auffallen und auch bei Vollgas nicht stören


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. September 2015)

Also wäre das HX in Verbindung mit einer 280X & einem 4660 besser auch unter Last? (Entschuldigt mein Nachgefrage, aber kenne mich mit Low Budget Netzteilen absolut nicht aus)

Ach ok. Da kann ich mir was drunter vorstellen - danke. 
Da werde ich mich wohl daran gewöhnen müssen an die Lautstärke.


----------



## tsd560ti (28. September 2015)

Den Verbrauch von dem System schätze ich je nach Takt der Grafikkarte auf 200 (Undervolting bei 900Mhz) bis 325Watt (maximaler Takt bei 1,25Volt). 
Der Prozessor wird sich ja in Spielen kaum noch bemerkbar machen, den rechne ich deshalb mit 50Watt.


Welches genau jetzt besser ist ist wirklich nicht einfach zu sagen. 
Wenn unsere NT-Gurus zu den Möglichkeiten und Einschränkungen mit dem 550Watt Gerät äußern hilft dir das vielleicht noch weiter.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. September 2015)

Ja gern. Je mehr, desto besser. 
Wenn das NT für mich wäre, würde ich den Lüfter tauschen und extern anklemmen und per Termosensor rregeln aber da es für einen Bekannten ist, möchte ich ungern pfuschen.


----------



## Stern1710 (28. September 2015)

Selber herumbauen bei Netzteilen ist eine ganz schlechte Sache. Vor allem beim Lüfter


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2015)

Oder einfach mal mehr ausgeben und ein Netzteil kaufen, das ab Werk leise ist.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. September 2015)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Selber herumbauen bei Netzteilen ist eine ganz schlechte Sache. Vor allem beim Lüfter


Ich weiß um die Gefahren. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Oder einfach mal mehr ausgeben und ein Netzteil kaufen, das ab Werk leise ist.


Bei 700€ Budget? 
Ich selber bin mit dem P10 noch mehr als gut bedient. 

Gibt den jetzt noch ein paar Argumente fürs G550?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. September 2015)

Also das E10 400W liegt preislich genau zwischen den beiden (dreien). Warum nicht das?


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Bei 700€ Budget?



HDD einfach mal weglassen. 

Nimm das Seasonic, das dürfte nicht in den Bereich kommen, wo es laut wird.
Und wenn doch, tauscht du es halt wieder aus.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. September 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Also das E10 400W liegt preislich genau zwischen den beiden (dreien). Warum nicht das?


Danke Moritz - garnicht daran gedacht. 


Threshold schrieb:


> HDD einfach mal weglassen.
> 
> Nimm das Seasonic, das dürfte nicht in den Bereich kommen, wo es laut wird.
> Und wenn doch, tauscht du es halt wieder aus.


Alles klar, danke.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. September 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Danke Moritz - garnicht daran gedacht.



Gerngeschehen, aber mein rn wird anders geschrieben


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. September 2015)

Vielleicht noch was hilfreiches: Mein äquivalentes System  braucht bei Tw3 250 und bei Grid Autosport 220. Prime und FurMark : 315 Watt primär, Seasonic G550 bleibt erträglich.  Selbst mit Normalem OC der GK dürftest du beim Zocken keine 300 Watt erreichen.


----------



## Stern1710 (28. September 2015)

Persönlich würde ich dem Super Flower HX 550 eine Chance geben. Allerdings ist auch das G550 und das TPC 550 eine ausgezeichnete Wahl in der Preisklasse!


----------



## Soulsnap (29. September 2015)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie und weshalb das LC9550 nun an der Chroma versagt hat? Das scheint an mir vorbei gegangen zu sein.


----------



## Stern1710 (29. September 2015)

Dürfte an den Schutzschaltungen gelegen haben, die bei Spannungen auf 12V zu spät gegriffen haben (teilweise nur mehr 10V!). Und das Netzteil ist dabei kaputt gegangen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. September 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie und weshalb das LC9550 nun an der Chroma versagt hat? Das scheint an mir vorbei gegangen zu sein.


Bei Überlast verreckt und wohl eher ein 450W Netzteil...

Also durchaus im Bereich dessen, was man erwarten würde, für den Preis...


----------



## poiu (29. September 2015)

Moin

kleines Feedback

Chiller hatte hier mal einen Link rein geworfen  KLICK, mein Kommentar und der Link wurde dann auf Wunsch des Hersteller vorerst entfernt, damit da keine Spekulationen aufkommen.

 Hintergrund war ein Vorfall in Asien Klick  bei dem ein PC abgefakcelt ist, wir hatten beide unabhängig voneinander denn Link zugespielt bekommen und beide denn Hersteller über denn Vorfall  informiert.

 nun ist Antwort dazu da.

be quiet war Vorort und hat sich das System angeschaut und wie in meinen Entfernten Kommentar und Stefans noch sichtbaren vermutet, war die etwas fragwürdige Verkabelung schuld.

 Also eigentlich ist der Posting hier unnötig, aber damit das nicht so aussieht als wollten wir was unterm Teppich kehren, gibt es heute halt kleine Auflösung.

Falls ihr noch fragen habt^^


----------



## gorgeous188 (29. September 2015)

Ob es das G550 auch mal als _richtiges_ Angebot gibt?


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> be quiet war Vorort und hat sich das System angeschaut und wie in meinen Entfernten Kommentar und Stefans noch sichtbaren vermutet, war die etwas fragwürdige Verkabelung schuld.



Welche Verkabelung war fragwürdig? Die von BeQuiet oder die vom User?


----------



## Philipus II (29. September 2015)

Das muss ein übles Adaptergebastel gewesen sein. Mieser Steckkontakt, hoher Übergangswiderstand, viel Pech...


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. September 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> Beitrag wiederhergestellt :
> 
> ja schon gesehen, aber der Typ hat da mit einer fragwürdigen Verkabelung und Adaptern
> 
> ...





Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nee, ging nur um einen Rechner, der im Laufwerksbereich (mal wieder) etwas abgefackelt ist...
> 
> Da würde ich befürchten wollen, dass wir sowas in Zukunft häufiger sehen werden, eben weil die S-ATA Stecker einfach ziemlicher Müll sind...
> 
> Und so langsam auch die ersten korrodierten/'ausgeleierten' Stecker zum Vorschein kommen...



...und womit wir wieder beim Thema 'Adapter sind BÖSE' wären...
Egal, was das für Adapter sind...
Und S-ATA Stecker sind eh schon schlimm genug....


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (29. September 2015)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit den RMi und RMx Netzteilen von Corsair aus?

Kann man die kaufen, oder schneiden so "schlecht" ab, wie die anderen? Die "i" NTs waren doch eigentlich nicht schlecht, oder täusche ich mich da gerade?


----------



## FrozenPie (29. September 2015)

Die RM-Teile kannst du in der Pfeife rauchen. Zu den RM*i* fehlen mir allerdings noch Aussagen zu den Schutzschaltungen von jemandem der die Teile an einer Chroma getestet hat  Ansonsten sind die RMi hervorragend


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. September 2015)

schau mal in die pcgh 10/2015, da wurde das rmi 650 getestet.


----------



## Gripschi (29. September 2015)

Was ist von einem Enermax Trilator 530W zu halten?
Brauch paar Argumente für bessere Netzteile.

Und habt Ihr mal die CB Konfis gesehen? Ein L8 700W oder so für eine 390X...


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2015)

Die Schutzschaltungen kannst du in der Pfeife rauchen.

Und wer nutzt ein 700 Watt L8?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. September 2015)

computerbase, da ist selbst n 650 er lc power gp3 besser geeignet.


----------



## Stern1710 (29. September 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Was ist von einem Enermax Trilator 530W zu halten?
> Brauch paar Argumente für bessere Netzteile.


Eher wenig, die Schutzschaltungen greifen für meinen Geschmack zu spät und die Auswahl der Komponenten ist auch nicht gerade die allerbeste Wahl. Da kann man für das Geld höherwertiges kaufen



Gripschi schrieb:


> Und habt Ihr mal die CB Konfis gesehen? Ein L8 700W oder so für eine 390X...


Das ist definitiv..... ein Fail


----------



## _chiller_ (29. September 2015)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich mit den RMi und RMx Netzteilen von Corsair aus?
> 
> Kann man die kaufen, oder schneiden so "schlecht" ab, wie die anderen? Die "i" NTs waren doch eigentlich nicht schlecht, oder täusche ich mich da gerade?


Kann man kaufen, RMx ist im Prinzip das RMi ohne Digitalkrams. Es kommt eben auf den Preis an, 550W für unter 100 Euro sollten es beim RMx aber schon werden für eine Empfehlung.

Edit: Wo im CB-Forum? Ich überwache nur meinen Netzteilbereich ^^


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (29. September 2015)

@chiller:

Ich habe das RMx 550w vorhin ganz kurz im Geizhals Preisvergleich für knapp 97-98€ gesehen. Läge damit fast auf mit dem E10 500w.

€dit:

bei alternate.de gelistet für 99,90€
https://www.alternate.de/Corsair/RM550X-550W-PC-Netzteil/html/product/1227632?event=search


----------



## FrozenPie (29. September 2015)

Das RMx ist ja erst seit heute gelistet 
Würde mich auch mal interessiern. Wenn's quasi identisch mit dem RMi, nur ohne den Digitalmüll, ist würden mich Tests dazu sehr interessieren  Wenn's allerdings ein "aufgemotztes" RM ist, kannst du das fachgerecht vaporisieren


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (29. September 2015)

Deswegen frage ich schonmal ^^

denn den Digitalkram kann man echt in der Pfeife rauchen, soll nach Useaussagen eh nicht richtig laufen...

Laut Corsair solls wohl das beste aus RM und RMi verbinden, man darf gespannt sein...


----------



## captain_drink (29. September 2015)

Das RMx ist tatsächlich das RMi ohne Corsair Link, mit Ausnahme der 550W-Version, welche es vom RMi nicht gibt.
Damit fällt allerdings auch die Umschaltoption auf Multi Rail weg, die RMx werden alle OOTB als Single Rail ausgeliefert.
Früher oder später soll die RM-Serie außerhalb der USA auch durch die RMx ersetzt werden.


----------



## _chiller_ (29. September 2015)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Früher oder später soll die RM-Serie außerhalb der USA auch durch die RMx ersetzt werden.


Das ist heute um 15 Uhr offiziell erfolgt 

Btw: Ein Ableger Sea Sonics entert geizhals.de:
Cyonic AU-550X 550W ATX 2.31 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Icedaft (29. September 2015)

Btw. Kann mir bitte jemand erklären, warum die Netzteile immer noch IDE- und Floppystecker haben?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. September 2015)

Meinst du Molex? 
Floppy braucht fast keiner  
Molex brauchst du überall. Alte Pcs Testen, Lüftersteuerung, Kaltlichtkathode.....


----------



## gorgeous188 (29. September 2015)

Molex wird für Lüfter und einfache Steuerungen verwendet.
Floppy wird verwendet, wenn direkte Spannungsversorgung vom Netzteil benötigt wird, aber kein Platz für Molex ist.
Musst dich nur mal durch die USB 3.0 PCIe Karten durchklicken. Da sind neben SATA und Molex auch Floppy vorhanden.


----------



## Icedaft (29. September 2015)

Könnte man das nicht genauso alles mit S-Ata versorgen?


----------



## gorgeous188 (29. September 2015)

Klar, könnte. Braucht halt mehr Platz.


----------



## tsd560ti (29. September 2015)

Sata wäre auch schon viel zu groß dafür, aber man könnte ja auch SATA durch einen Stecker mit Floppygröße ersetzen 

Falls ich mir eine teure Soundkarte kaufen würde bräuchte ich sogar zwei Stück, einer geht bereits in die 8Kanal Lüftersteureung.


----------



## Olstyle (29. September 2015)

Ich habe meine DX auf Molex-Kabelpeitsche umgelötet. Die Floppy-Dinger sind ne Zumutung und haben gerne nach 1, 2 mal umstecken keinen anständigen Kontakt.
Die größeren Xonars haben eh Molex.


----------



## gorgeous188 (29. September 2015)

Ja habe ich bei meiner DX auch vor, wenn die Garantie abgelaufen ist 
Hast du Fotos davon?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. September 2015)

USB Soundkarte FtW 
Ich frag mich, wieso gängige NT wie das E10 nur 3 Molex haben. Das reicht nur für eine HDD (am alten PC testen), ODD und eine Karte. Dabei ist Molex so nützlich. Aber diese wackligen Stecker nerven.


----------



## Stern1710 (30. September 2015)

"Nur". Das E10 ist doch ganz klar auf moderne Systeme ausgerichtet, da hast du maximal eine Soundkarte und eine Lüftersteuerung, welche einen Molex benötigen. Da bleibt dir noch immer eine frei 

Ich brauche in meinem PC zum Beispiel keinen oder einen, bin mir gerade nicht sicher


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. September 2015)

Klar. Aber wenn ich schon 85,34( oder so?)  für ein NT zahle, möchte ich da auch die Möglichkeit haben einen alten PC zu testen. Ich war froh, daß ich nur eine HDD hatte. Naja hätte ja Parallel das Golden Field oder das Hec betreiben können.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. September 2015)

Für nen test nimmt man die minimal-config, da reichts.

Aber mir wäre Molex auch lieber als sata.

Fdd brauchvich ggf auch msl bei alter Hardware aus dem letzten Jahrtausend.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. September 2015)

Naja. Ein ODD, eine hohe  HDD die Karte. Hätte ich noch r ne HDD  mit Linux zum Testen....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. September 2015)

Aber doch nicht alles gleichzeitig


----------



## Olstyle (30. September 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Ja habe ich bei meiner DX auch vor, wenn die Garantie abgelaufen ist
> Hast du Fotos davon?


Garantie? Kann man das essen?

Fotos hab ich keine. Aber so besonders ist es nicht, hab hält vom Molex->FDD Adapter die FDD Buchse abgeschnitten und die einzelnen Leitungen am Stecker der Karte fest gelötet.
 Die Karte steckt mittlerweile bei den Eltern im HTPC und arbeitet tadellos. Früher war sie nach etwas zu rabiatem Einsatz der Putzfrau schon mal im Low-Power Modus gelandet.


----------



## Stern1710 (30. September 2015)

Ein alte Frage von mir, welche leider untergegangen ist: Was sind den aktuell die besseren technischen Plattformen der Hersteller, also über alle Preisklassen hinweg? KM3 von Seasonic, die E10 Plattform von FSP oder doch ganz was anderes?


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2015)

Ich würde die Aurum PT Plattform von FSP mit vorne sehen.
"Die Beste" gibt es aber nicht. Überall musst du Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## Icedaft (30. September 2015)

Was gäbe es an dem FSP Fortron/Source Aurum 92+ 550W ATX 2.3 (PT-550M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland zu meckern? Lüfter?


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2015)

Die Lüftersteuerung. FSP ist da sehr konservativ.


----------



## _chiller_ (30. September 2015)

Und es ist gruppenreguliert.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2015)

Genau, die Aurum 92+ Plattform ist im Grunde ein E9 in Platin mit einer schlechteren Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. September 2015)

Wie sind eigentlich die Platinum Von Enermax? 
Und die ganzen 82/85/87+?


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2015)

Die aktuellen gehen so, CWT halt.
Und die anderen sind eben schon älter. 
So ein Modul 87+ reicht natürlich noch, wer sowas hat, muss sich kein neues Netzteil kaufen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. September 2015)

Ich frag nur, weil ich mal fast eines gekauft hab. Ein 385er 82+.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2015)

Wann war das denn?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. September 2015)

die sind Heut aber a. zu schwach und b. auch in nem alter, o man mal tauschen sollte.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wann war das denn?


Anfang August. Wollte ein neues für meinen Athlon XP PC. Das war das einzige akzeptable in der Nähe. 20 Euro. Dann war aber mein Geldbeutel leer.


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> die sind Heut aber a. zu schwach und b. auch in nem alter, o man mal tauschen sollte.


War mir bewusst. Aber wenigstens wäre das mindestens 5 Jahre jünger als das Hec OEM von dem ich die Probleme Vermutete. 
Heute weiss ich, das ein NT Tausch nix gebracht hätte in Sachen Stabilität in Games.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2015)

Dafür hätte das Netzteil gereicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. September 2015)

ja ok, dafür tuts auch n altes l7 odr l8 300w


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dafür hätte das Netzteil gereicht.


Klar, das jetzige Hec LRPT 250 ist laut Speed Fan auch noch im Rahmen für akzeptable Spannungen. Sind 11.8V, 5.01 und meist was um die 3.28 im Idle. Bei Grafikkarten last rotzt die Kiste ab. 
Getestet mit einer Drm freien Version von Payday the Heist und Lego Batman. 
In Lego Batman gab es reichlich Artefakte (Teile von Texturen gab es nicht)


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ja ok, dafür tuts auch n altes l7 odr l8 300w


Da gab es nur ein E9 450, recht schnell weggewesen und eben das Enermax. Das E9 39 und das 82+ 20.
War halt eingegrenzt in Ebay Kleinanzeigen in FN und Fahhradfreundlicher Umgebung. 
Das Enermax hatte sogar genug Molex. 
Aber ich hab ja nun das Golden Field als Ersatz.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. September 2015)

Hm,  system power 300w?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. September 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Hm,  system power 300w?


Was los?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. September 2015)

Be Quiet System Power S7 300w? kostet etwa 30€ neu. Für das System ist das tauglich.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. September 2015)

Ich hatte da nicht mal 20 Euro XD
35 Euro mit Versand kann man rechnen. 
Ich bin ein Fan von Ebay Kleinanzeigen. Da trifft man immer wieder nette Leute. 
Einem hab ich mal eine GS7600 und 1,5gb DDR abgekauft,25 Euro und hab von ihm dann einiges geschenkt bekommen. 
Ich mag den Kontakt und das Gebrauchte an Ebay Kleinanzeigen Artikeln. Vor allem Selbstabholung ist immer wieder toll. 
Bei NT muss das zwar nicht unbedingt, aber wenn man ein gutes Stück Technik erwischt zu einem angemessenen Preis, mit nettem Verkäufer ist das super.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. September 2015)

klar, das ist ja manchmal auch n Erlebnis.


----------



## Stern1710 (30. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde die Aurum PT Plattform von FSP mit vorne sehen.
> "Die Beste" gibt es aber nicht. Überall musst du Kompromisse eingehen.



Das es das Beste nicht gibt, ist mir bewusst. Deshalb habe ich auch "die besseren Plattformen" geschrieben .
Danke für die Info


----------



## TobiMoesi (30. September 2015)

ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass das powerzone das "schwarze schaf" von be quiet ist. hab ich da falsche erinnerungen oder stimmt das so?


----------



## Stern1710 (30. September 2015)

Stimmt eigentlich schon so.


----------



## the_leon (30. September 2015)

Das Powerzone wirbt mit Single Rail und Vollmodular (braucht man eig. nicht)
Das E10 ist billiger und hat multirail, ist leiser und hat die bessere Plattform...


----------



## TobiMoesi (30. September 2015)

Folglich ist ein 1600€ rechner mit nem powerzone 750w nicht der optimale eigenbau pc wie in der vor mir liegenden zeitschrift beworben wird


----------



## Stern1710 (30. September 2015)

Nö, defintiv nicht. In so einen PC gehört ein P11 oder gleichwertiges

Dazu ist das PowerZone auch nicht so bq quiet!


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. September 2015)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Ein alte Frage von mir, welche leider untergegangen ist: Was sind den aktuell die besseren technischen Plattformen der Hersteller, also über alle Preisklassen hinweg? KM3 von Seasonic, die E10 Plattform von FSP oder doch ganz was anderes?



Seasonics KM3 würd ich jetzt nicht soo weit vorn sehen...
Da dürfte das P11 Design schon dran vorbei gegangen sein....

Eher würde ich da Super Flowers Leadex vor dem Seasonic sehen. Und ev. noch andere Dinge...


----------



## Icedaft (30. September 2015)

Och Stefan, lass Dir doch nicht immer alles aus der Nase ziehen, was sind andere Dinge...?


----------



## DerFoehn (30. September 2015)

Wie ist denn zum Beispiel die Enhance Elektronik im V550 einzuordnen?


----------



## Stern1710 (30. September 2015)

Die ist doch eigentlich ganz in Ordnung


----------



## the_leon (30. September 2015)

Die ist ganz OK, war in PCGH 10/15 auf Platz 5, nach P11, Enermax Digifanles, Leadex Platinum und Corsair RMi 650


----------



## DerFoehn (30. September 2015)

Ein paar Euro günstiger und das E10 hätte einen echten Konkurrenten.


----------



## -sori- (30. September 2015)

Dafür ist es nur 140 mm kurz. Ist noch nützlich bei ITX-Builds, auch wenn da SFX-L Netzteile langsam aufkommen. Gibt ja nur 3 davon, was ist technisch von ihnen zu halten?


----------



## FrozenPie (30. September 2015)

-sori- schrieb:


> Dafür ist es nur 140 mm kurz. Ist noch nützlich bei ITX-Builds, auch wenn da SFX-L Netzteile langsam aufkommen. Gibt ja nur 3 davon, was ist technisch von ihnen zu halten?


Sind alle drei technisch quasi Identisch bzw. nutzen alle die selbe Plattform und alle sind ohne Ausnahme beim Überlasttest krepiert


----------



## _chiller_ (30. September 2015)

-sori- schrieb:


> Dafür ist es nur 140 mm kurz. Ist noch nützlich bei ITX-Builds, auch wenn da SFX-L Netzteile langsam aufkommen. Gibt ja nur 3 davon, was ist technisch von ihnen zu halten?


Vier von sechs testmustern sind bei Überlast gestorben. Zwei nur nicht, weil ich es dann nicht weiter probiert habe


----------



## -sori- (30. September 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Sind alle drei technisch quasi Identisch bzw. nutzen alle die selbe Plattform und alle sind ohne Ausnahme beim Überlasttest krepiert


Ja, habe gerade den Test von Computerbase gelesen. 😅 

Viel mehr leise (!) Alternativen gibt es ja z. B. fürs NCase nicht. Ausser man nimmst ein ATX unter 140mm..


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. September 2015)

leokasi schrieb:


> Das Powerzone wirbt mit Single Rail und Vollmodular (braucht man eig. nicht)
> Das E10 ist billiger und hat multirail, ist leiser und hat die bessere Plattform...


Das E10 hat die gleiche Plattform. 
Ist aber wirklich leiser, effizienter... 
Das PowerZone ist nicht grottig, nur schlecht ausbalanciert. 
Wer es schon hat, kann es weiterbenutzen. Neukaufen muss nicht. Gibt bessere Konkurrenz.


----------



## Hibble (30. September 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wer es schon hat, kann es weiterbenutzen. Neukaufen muss nicht. Gibt bessere Konkurrenz.



Jop, zum Release hatte es noch ein ziemlich gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Mittlerweile gibt es aber das Antec VPF650 und Cooler Master G650M, die ähnliche Eigenschaften aufweisen, aber deutlich günstiger sind..


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. September 2015)

taugt das g650m was? bzw. das 750?


----------



## Hibble (30. September 2015)

Jo, klar. Für den Preis wirst du kaum etwas besseres in der Leistungsklasse finden.


----------



## Philipus II (30. September 2015)

Antec VPF und Cooler Master GM sind m.E. nicht gleichwertig zum Power Zone. Die Effizienz der Power Zone liegt eher auf Silber-Niveau, wenn man die Messwerte im 230-Volt-Netz vergleicht. Trotzdem ist das Power Zone eher teuer für das Gebotene, finde ich. Eine Kaufempfehlung kann ich nicht geben.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Oktober 2015)

Das PowerZone mit seiner gleichen Plattform wie das E10 ist schon besser als die CM Gm und Antec vpf


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Oktober 2015)

Hibble schrieb:


> Jo, klar. Für den Preis wirst du kaum etwas besseres in der Leistungsklasse finden.


Das klingt optimal für meine Ansprüche im Benchtable.
Ist doch n DC-DC?


----------



## Hibble (1. Oktober 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das PowerZone mit seiner gleichen Plattform wie das E10 ist schon besser als die CM Gm und Antec vpf


Aber nicht, wenn man dafür knapp 50% mehr zahlen muss.. 

Und ja, die sind natürlich DC-DC.


----------



## Philipus II (1. Oktober 2015)

Das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis passt beim Power Zone schon länger nicht mehr, ja. Das ist aber gwissermaßen normal. Netzteile verlieren mit zunehmender Zeit am Markt oft an Attraktivität.


----------



## Stern1710 (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde es einfach nicht empfehlen. Die technische Plattform ist ja nicht schlecht, nur schlecht umgesetzt, dazu verhältnismäßig laut und Preis-Leistungstechnisch einfach mieß.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Oktober 2015)

Hibble schrieb:


> Aber nicht, wenn man dafür knapp 50% mehr zahlen muss..
> 
> Und ja, die sind natürlich DC-DC.


Perfekt, ich danke dir.


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2015)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Ich würde es einfach nicht empfehlen. Die technische Plattform ist ja nicht schlecht, nur schlecht umgesetzt, dazu verhältnismäßig laut und Preis-Leistungstechnisch einfach mieß.



Das Power Zone lohnt einfach nicht. Dann lieber gleich zum E10 greifen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Oktober 2015)

Für Benchen würde ich ein VS550/V550 nehmen


----------



## ebastler (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe seit gestern das V550 hier, sehr nettes Gerät! Der Lüfter ist sehr leise, Verarbeitung und Messwerte bislang top.
Im höheren Leistungsbereich fiept es leider leicht. Allerdings pfeift meine doofe GPU da schon auf Zimmerlautstärke mit^^


----------



## isnicable (1. Oktober 2015)

Hey Leute,
könntet ihr mir ein passendes Netzteil für meinen rechner ( Konfig in der Signatur) empfehlen. Momentan benutze ich das  Corsair CX 600 Watt.


----------



## DerFoehn (1. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du es leise haben willst das E10 500W, etwas teurer, aber auch leise ist das V550.
Günstiger und technisch brauchbar sind das Superflower HX 450W oder auch das Antec TPC 450.

Aus Preislestungssicht hat bietet das E10 da sbeste Gesamtpaket.

Edit: hab noch das Leadex Gold von Super Flower vergessen. Das ist im "Nicht-Semipassiv-Modus" aber auch nicht der leisteste Vertreter.


----------



## isnicable (1. Oktober 2015)

ok. Meinungen zu meinem "alten" Corsair CX 600 Watt?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Oktober 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Für Benchen würde ich ein VS550/V550 nehmen


Leider zu schwach.


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2015)

isnicable schrieb:


> ok. Meinungen zu meinem "alten" Corsair CX 600 Watt?



Meine Meinung dazu ist leider zensiert.


----------



## DerFoehn (1. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meine Meinung dazu ist leider zensiert.



Ich sehe ja gar keine Sternchen.


----------



## isnicable (1. Oktober 2015)

ok also werde ich das wohl zügig wechseln ^^


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Leider zu schwach.


Was bencht du?


isnicable schrieb:


> ok. Meinungen zu meinem "alten" Corsair CX 600 Watt?


Naja ist nichts besonderes, eklige CWT Gruppe Plattform wie du sie oft findest, wahrscheinlich nicht so leise. Als Ersatznt im Schrank auf jeden Fall noch zum Testen zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Oktober 2015)

Dreirad,  sockel 1366, ggf auh mal mit multi gpu und natürlich oc drauf.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Dreirad,  sockel 1366, ggf auh mal mit multi gpu und natürlich oc drauf.


Hui, da kannst du fast zwei nehmen. Vielleicht das V850. Oder da war mal so ein 850er Bronze Indy Seasonic relativ akzeptables Teil für 120 oder so. Ich glaube M12 oder wie die heissen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Oktober 2015)

na wenn das g750m ok ist würde mir das erst mal langen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Oktober 2015)

Geht auch.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Oktober 2015)

ist halt mit 80€ für meine Ansprüche beim benchtable sicher voll ausreichend, zumal multi gpu die Ausnahme ist, und da eher midrange-karten oder Oldschool


----------



## Stern1710 (1. Oktober 2015)

Persänlich frage ich mich, ob die Kondensatoren zumindest beim 750 Watt Modell besser sind. JunFu wären in dem Wattbereich wirklich nicht mehr toll. Gut, sind die Caps bei 450W auch nicht geraden, aber noch eher zu vetreten. Dazu ist die einzig verlinkte Review auf Geizhals ohne Bilder des Innenlebens und Werte wie Restwelligkeit etc. Liest sich mehr als Werbung als eine ernsthafte Review. Auch Google spuckt mir nicht so was richtig hilfreiches aus.

Aber ich denke, für das nur gelegentliche Verwenden untern Aufsicht sollte es eigentlich in Ordnung sein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich steh bei 1-5 Stunden prime oder Valley aber nicht daneben 
Also doch das vs?


----------



## tsd560ti (1. Oktober 2015)

Für 100€ wären ein Antec TP750-C und eine Familienpackung Ohropacks drin


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Oktober 2015)

Lautstärke ist fast egal, kommt nur in den Benchtable, da brüllen meist 140er aero cool shark und noch schlimmeres auf vollen Touren.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Lautstärke ist fast egal, kommt nur in den Benchtable, da brüllen meist 140er aero cool shark und noch schlimmeres auf vollen Touren.


Würde mich wahnsinnig machen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2015)

das Ding steht im keller,  mein PC im Büro hat wakü,  da ist auch n leises Netzteil drin. aber beim benchtable? 

na ich überlege mir noch  hat ja keine eile, noch läuft das vorhanden Netzteil und ich komme eh nicht zum Benchen selbst.

Test ever Zeit nur grob, was Potential hat und was nicht, damit der rest wieder wech kann.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> das Ding steht im keller,



Nicht auf dem Balkon? Da wäre es vor 10 gut gekühlt, passiv auch fast. Oder würde das die Nachbarn stören?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2015)

nee aber mich, in dann Sitz ich vorm Schlafzimmer und muss für jede schraube in den Keller. ich richte mir da gerade nen pcm Schrauber Raum ein...


----------



## Stern1710 (2. Oktober 2015)

Ok gut, danebensitzen muss man vlt nicht, aber zumindest nicht im Dauerbetrieb lassen und nach der Zeit mal überprüfen, ob man zumindest äußerlich an den Caps oder Kabeln (zB leicht angeschmort) Fehler findet


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2015)

na des sowieso.
aber da bin ich immer etwas vorsichtig.  Andererseits, wenn ich in 90% der Zeit unter 500w bleibe mach ich mir wenig Kopf um ein NT, dass für die Hälfte mehr gedacht ist.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Oktober 2015)

Musst du halt noch ne CO2 Löschanlage in den Keller bauen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2015)

Du lachst, im Server wollte ich das tun.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Oktober 2015)

So, neue Ware erhalten.

Das eine wird wohl in den nächsten 24h veröffentlicht werden.
Auf das andere müsst ihr bei 'den anderen' schauen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Oktober 2015)

wie war das?

Life ist, what happens, during you expect something complete different. 

Jetzt stell ich gestern fest,  das des NT im Rechner der Freundin schon den neu gebrauchten Q6600 nicht mehr mit macht.

Jetzt muß wohl erst mal n G450m her, oder gibts was vergleichbar gutes und leises in dem Preisbereich?


----------



## EastCoast (3. Oktober 2015)

Puh, das G450M ist aber ziemlich teuer geworden. Bis vor ein paar Monaten gab es das ständig für weniger als 45€. Das Super Flower HX 450 kostet momentan nur 7€ mehr, würde ich dem CM vorziehen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Oktober 2015)

Aber nicht bei der mir bekannten Geräuschentwicklung. Da sist meinem wissen nach doch lauter?
Der rechne rmeiner Freundin ist kein HighEnd-Gerät, de rist in jeder Hinsicht auf geringe Lautstärke getrimmt udn wird es auch bleiben.
Mittelfristig wird die Hardware durch eine 1156 Plattform mit Xeon x3420/ i5 750 und WaKü ersetzt. Liegt alles schon im Keller.

Laut sollte das NT daher nicht sein, zumindest nicht bei geringer bis mittlerer Belastung. Ob wirkliche mal hoge Belastung vor kommt ist nicht sicher, aber kleinere NTs lohnen ja auch kaum. Wobei das BeQuiet L8 350W wahrscheinlich auch auf lange Sicht nicht unterdimensioniert wäre.


----------



## EastCoast (3. Oktober 2015)

Na für die ältere Hardware könntest du dir natürlich auch ein Pure Power L8 mit 400W reinbauen. Da muss es ja nicht unbedingt DC-DC sein und leise wäre das auch. Oder eben ein E10 400W, falls das Budget das noch hergibt.

Wobei ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen kann, dass die HD4770 wirklich flüsterleise ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Oktober 2015)

die hd4770 ist mit einem Zalman VF1000LED und angepasstem VideoBios nicht hörbar aus einem Gehäuse.
Nur beim Start muss der Lüfter leider BIOS-bedingt einmal kurz die 100% anlaufen, aber das stört ja nun echt nicht 

08-15-Hardware findest du bei mir nicht 
Meine 750GTX ist mit nem Full-Cover Wasserkühler einer HD5770 versehen 

Edit:
Das Problemchen was ich sehe ist, dass ich dem rechner meiner Freundin zu gegebener Zeit wohl mal ne alte Maxwell spendieren werde. Ob das jetzt ne 750Ti, 950 ode r960 wird, ist sicher dann "gebrauchtmarktabhängig  Daher wollte ich eigentlich schon gleich DC-DC rein stecken, denn auch ein 1156 ist ja schon was anderes als ne alte 775er Plattform


----------



## gorgeous188 (3. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Jetzt stell ich gestern fest,  das des NT im Rechner der Freundin schon den neu gebrauchten Q6600 nicht mehr mit macht.



Mein Q6600@3,0GHz wird von einem L8 300Watt versorgt. Grafikkarte ist "nur" eine HD3450, die 40Watt zieht. Die 4770 soll bei 80Watt liegen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Oktober 2015)

Gorg, die 4770 liegt in keinem gfall mehr bei 80W, denn die hat ne BIOs-Anpassung hinter sich. So grobe Messung sagt, 100-110W Stromaufnahmezuwachs bei Belastung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Oktober 2015)

Mal ein Bild für euch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2015)

Hast du noch eine Lupe zu Hand?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Oktober 2015)

Schönes Kupfer


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Oktober 2015)

NOT 5x0W that is 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (4. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> wie war das?
> 
> Life ist, what happens, during you expect something complete different.
> 
> ...



LC6560GP3 Silber?

Ich finde das Netzteil echt okay, und wenn es nicht teurer geworden ist ist es in der Preisklasse unterwegs.


----------



## Stern1710 (4. Oktober 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> NOT 5x0W that is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Irgendwie sieht das Ganze nicht gerade gesund aus, vor allem die Stellen, wie die Drähte durch das PCB kommen und der Kondensator machen mir Angst :O


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Oktober 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> LC6560GP3 Silber?
> 
> Ich finde das Netzteil echt okay, und wenn es nicht teurer geworden ist ist es in der Preisklasse unterwegs.



Daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht.
Mich stört nur etwas (ist ganz klar, mehr ein gefühl) dass die Wattzahlen wieder mal höher genannt sind als die 12V schiene es real ansatzweise bringt.

Das 460W bringt dabei gerade mal 350W auf 12V mit, dass ist in meinen Augen ein Witz für die benennung 460W
Das 560W bringt immerhin mal 470W auf 12V mit, das rückt also näher an den Nennwert ran, trotzdem sind das noch nicht mal 500W die ich bei nem 560W Nennleistungs-Netzteil eigentlich erwarten würde.

Klar, das macht das Netzteil nicht schlecht,  und wenn es sich gut verkaufen würde, würden se wohl auch andere Nennwerte dran schreiben, aber nunja... Das ist marktwirtschaft 

Zum Thema selbst, das LC ist in der 560W Version von der Leistung etwas besser als das G450m, kostet aber rund 10€ weniger.
Der Vergleich der Lautheit ist mir aber wichtig, Da ist der Test bei Computerbase ja zu den Ergebnissen gekommen, die es nicht unbedingt dafür geeignet erscheinen lassen. Auch dein Review attestiert dem Gerät ein Fiepen im Leerlauf, und eine höhere Geräuschentwicklung als das BeQuiet E9. Und zwar ab etwa 300W Last nicht unerheblich.
Dem G450 wird eine ganz andere Lüftercharakteristik attestiert. Irgendwie is mir das die 10€ dann schon Wert 

Dann kommt die Wandlertechnik. Wenn ich das richtig gelesen hat, ist das G450M schon Indy und das LC6556GP3 ist noch n Gruppe-NT?
Das wäre ein weiterer Punkt für das G450M, wobei das wohl für die nächsten 1-2 jahre eh egal ist, denn Ob jetzt ne C2Q und ne HD4770 oder n i5 750 udn was richtung GTX750 oder ähnlichem da drin Arbeitet, dürfte auch eine Gruppenregulierung nicht aus der Bahn werfen. Nur, ich kauf ein netzteil ja dann doch für 5-8 Jahre. Und da könnte dann schon ein hasi und ne gtx970 bzw. deren Nachfolge rin dem Garät landen, was dann in meinen Augen eher für ein DC-DC Indy spricht.

Aber keine Bange, ich brauch wohl noch einige Netzteile im nächsten Jahr, das LC werde ich auch mal mit testen.


Last but not least, ich brauche einen FloppyStecker, der ist am LC nicht dran?  Das ist mist, aber natürlich in so einem Fall immer behebbar


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Oktober 2015)

Dass noch niemand was zur PFC Spule sagte oO


----------



## ebastler (4. Oktober 2015)

@Chris-W201-Fan: Das Silber Modell des 6560 ist Indy, um genau zu sein steckt die gleiche Platine drin wie im Corsair CS550M. Das 560W Modell kann daher auch seine 550W auf 12V liefern, die Beschriftungen sind fürn Arsch


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Oktober 2015)

Hm, warum steht bei CB im Test dann Gruppe?
Seltsam.


----------



## ebastler (4. Oktober 2015)

Weil Hendrik in dem Test das alte Modell hatte, und ich in meinem das Neue... Das Neue müsste er auch irgendwo mal testen, glaube ich.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Oktober 2015)

Der Liebe Stefan hat das Gerät auch empfohlen als würdiger Ersatz für S7. Scheint also durchaus i. O. Zu sein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Oktober 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Weil Hendrik in dem Test das alte Modell hatte, und ich in meinem das Neue... Das Neue müsste er auch irgendwo mal testen, glaube ich.


Habs gerade gemerkt, bin vorhin im falschen Test gewesen, also nachher noch mal von vorn mit der Vergleich


----------



## ebastler (4. Oktober 2015)

Das Neue sollte auch erheblich leiser sein - bis auf das Fiepen, aber da hatte ich ein Montagsmodell, glaube ich. Ich hab mehrere gefragt, die es auch haben, bei keinem hat es gefiept!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Oktober 2015)

Das würde ich jetzt auch erst mal so sehen.

Die Frage wäre,  was kann das 460er leisten, wenn es ja wie du selbst sagst, außen nur Quark drauf stehen hat.


----------



## ebastler (4. Oktober 2015)

Das 460er gibt es afaik nicht mit der neuen Plattform. Du musst schauen, die mit 80+ Silber haben die neue, die mit Bronze die alte. (Die neuen haben zwar Silber, sind de facto aber fast Gold. Sehr knapp dran.)


----------



## DerFoehn (4. Oktober 2015)

Wäre das 550er dementsprechend ein Kandidat für die Netzteilliste?


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2015)

Hängt vom Preis ab. Als Alternative für die ganzen Bronze Netzteile wäre möglich.
Die Frage ist, ob es auch wirklich Silber ist und wie es mit den Schutzschaltungen aussieht. Gibt es einen Test an der Chroma?


----------



## DerFoehn (4. Oktober 2015)

ebastler hat ja gesagt, dass sogar nah an Gold ran kommt.


----------



## FrozenPie (4. Oktober 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dass noch niemand was zur PFC Spule sagte oO



Ach das soll die PFC-Spule sein? Ich dachte das soll eine Drossel der Eingangsfilterung sein


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2015)

Womit gemessen?
SunMoon? Die sind etwas ungenau bei der Effizienzmessung.
Chroma?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Oktober 2015)

Afaik ist auf CB n vergleichstest, inkl. Chroma. Ist das antec vpf550 auch mit bei.


----------



## ebastler (4. Oktober 2015)

Ich kanns nur abschätzen. Hendrik hat es afaik getestet. Das Netzteil ist 80+ Silber im EU Netz, in meinen Tests war es fast identisch mit dem CS550M (das auch das zu 98% identische PCB hat), und das ist ja 80+ Gold. Das CS550M hat etwas mehr Glättung sekundär, und ein Relais Iwo primär, sonst konnte ich keine Unterschiede ausmachen. Die Ansteuerungs-ICs sind die Selben, Endstufe und PFC ist die Selbe, aktive Gleichrichtung idem. Schutzschaltungen sollten bis auf eine OTP, wo ich unsicher bin, alle vorhanden sein. Schaut halt mal meine Tests an [emoji14]


----------



## Philipus II (4. Oktober 2015)

Hatte das LC-Power bei CB nicht ein Restwelligkeitsproblem?


----------



## ebastler (4. Oktober 2015)

Jain.
500-W-Netzteile fÃ¼r 50 Euro im Test (Seite 7) - ComputerBase

LC hat - warum auch immer - die Angaben des gruppenregulierten Vorgängers, der viel mehr Leistung auf 3.3V/5V und weniger auf 12V hatte, beibehalten. Wenn man das NT nun auf 3.3V und 5V an die Limits fährt, dann sind die DC-DC Wandler überfordert und es gibt hässliche Ripple.

Die 12V kann man sogar n Stück über die Angabe belasten, da die Plattform da auch 550W problemlos liefern kann (siehe Corsair CS-550M), und das mit guten Spannungen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Oktober 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Hatte das LC-Power bei CB nicht ein Restwelligkeitsproblem?


Joa, bisserl über der Spec, aber nicht besorgnis erregend.
Bis ~450W OK

500-W-Netzteile fÃ¼r 50 Euro im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase
Spec vom Netzteil ist also völlig korrekt...

Und man muss LC-Power Geräte (leider) grundsätzlich als Spitzenlast Spezifiziert ansehen...

Ergo: Das 560W ist eigentlich eher was im Bereich 480-500W...


----------



## _chiller_ (4. Oktober 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Weil Hendrik in dem Test das alte Modell hatte, und ich in meinem das Neue... Das Neue müsste er auch irgendwo mal testen, glaube ich.


Nö, ich hab beide getestet. Der Testbericht wurde von Stefan ja schon gepostet


----------



## ebastler (4. Oktober 2015)

"In *dem* Test" 

Ich habe den mit dem Silber von dir auch schon gepostet.


----------



## Pu244 (4. Oktober 2015)

Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber sprengt das LC6560GP3 nicht bei 12V in Sachen Restwelligkeit mit knapp 150mV den zulässigen Rahmen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Oktober 2015)

das war glaub nur beim Bronze,  oder?

ich find nur nirgends nen Händler der dss silver hat.


----------



## _chiller_ (4. Oktober 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber sprengt das LC6560GP3 nicht bei 12V in Sachen Restwelligkeit mit knapp 150mV den zulässigen Rahmen?


Im Test nach 80 Plus schon, aber da LC-Power völlig falsche technische Daten verwendet, hat das relativ wenig zu bedeuten. Die Messungen mit den festen Lasten sind da ein wenig realistischer.


----------



## Pu244 (4. Oktober 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Im Test nach 80 Plus schon, aber da LC-Power völlig falsche technische Daten verwendet, hat das relativ wenig zu bedeuten. Die Messungen mit den festen Lasten sind da ein wenig realistischer.



Dann hätte man das Teil besser als 300-400W Netzteil verkaufen müssen. Netzteile die quasi standardmäßig über ihre wirkliche Leistung hinaus verkauft werden sollte man eigentlich nicht empfehlen, von daher ist das Netzteil defakto Schrott.


----------



## _chiller_ (5. Oktober 2015)

Naja das Netzteil leistet schon 560 Watt, nur nicht so wie es LC-Power aufs Datenblatt geschrieben hat. Kein Wunder, wenn man das Datenblatt des technisch völlig veralteten Vorgängers unverändert übernimmt und auf ein Netzteil mit moderner DC-Dc-Plattform klebt. 27 Ampere soll das LC6560GP3 Silver angeblich auf der 5-Volt-Schiene leisten, dabei schaltet das Netzteil bei der Belastung sofort ab ^^ Das wirkt sich natürlich auch auf die Messungen nach 80 Plus aus, wo man sich ja an diesen Daten orientiert. Mit realistischen Daten (sagen wir mal jeweils 20 A auf 3,3V und 5V, sowie 45A auf 12 Volt), kommt das Netzteil wesentlich besser zurecht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Oktober 2015)

hab hier noch 2 Schätzungen hinzugefügt...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...14-cougar-stx-350-w-unboxing-vorstellung.html


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Oktober 2015)

650W ARLT Efficiency ATX Netzteil | Netzteile | PC-Komponenten | ARLT Computer
Böller? Ist für eine 970


----------



## Icedaft (5. Oktober 2015)

Wer sich eine 970 leisten kann, sollte auch wohl noch die 30-40€ mehr für ein E10 aufbringen können. Wenn das Teil schon vorhanden ist - ausprobieren und bei Gelegenheit mal austauschen.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich kenne kein ARLT Netzteil, das was taugt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich hätte von Stefan, poui, Phillip pu...  Eine Einschätzung, ob das Teil innerhalb eines Jahres eine 970 tötet und dann nach dem Hochfahren abkratzt.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2015)

Frag sie doch direkt per PN.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Oktober 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> 650W ARLT Efficiency ATX Netzteil | Netzteile | PC-Komponenten | ARLT Computer
> Böller? Ist für eine 970



Naja, das 'gute' bei dem Eimer ist, dass es ein CWT Gerät ist. Aber ob das wirklich was taugt? Wer weiß...
CWT mag auch gern JunFu/Aishi/Asia-X TMX Kondensatoren...

Dazu schaut das ganze eher nach CWTs DSA Plattform aus -> Corsair CX600 wäre wohl am nächsten dran (in der ersten Version)...

Ganz ehrlich:
Neu kaufen!


----------



## Philipus II (5. Oktober 2015)

"Jeder" OEM überlabelt auf Wunsch.


----------



## NuVirus (5. Oktober 2015)

So mal wieder jemand vom Fehlkauf eines Berlin 630 NTs abgebracht er nimmt jetzt das E10 500W für den neuen Skylake PC.

Hatte das Teil jetzt Schutzschaltungen die nicht funktionieren oder gar keine^^

Was war sonst noch schlech, das ich ihm nochmal kurz klar mache das es die richtige Entscheidung war mehr Geld auszugeben^^


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. Oktober 2015)

An welchen Faktoren kann man eigentlich das Alter eines NTs abschätzen?

Hab hier ein E5 650W aus einem alten 1366er-System, weiß aber nicht, wie lange es schon in Betrieb war.
Kann man zufällig anhand der S/N oder ähnlichen (äußeren) Dingen das Produktionsdatum nachvollziehen?


----------



## ebastler (5. Oktober 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> "Jeder" OEM überlabelt auf Wunsch.


Außer Delta


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Hab hier ein E5 650W aus einem alten 1366er-System, weiß aber nicht, wie lange es schon in Betrieb war.
> Kann man zufällig anhand der S/N oder ähnlichen (äußeren) Dingen das Produktionsdatum nachvollziehen?



Das Netzteile könnte von 2007 sein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Oktober 2015)

Also soweit ich das bisher weiß, kannst du das selbst nicht nachvollziehen, mit viel glück können die Hersteller dass, wenn das QS-System das hergibt (das muss gewollt sein).

Ansonsten hilft nur n EOP der netzteilserie zwecks bestimmung eines Mindestalters. Das kann schon ausreichen, um zu sagen, das ist alt genug und kann weg. 

Die reale Laufzeit kannst du wohl nicht abschätzen, das wird wohl erst mit voll digitalen geräten gehen, und selbst dann ist des ein Punkt wo ich sage, des hilft wenig. Denn nach 8 Jahren im Regal sind die Elkos mit pech trotz nur 3 Betriebsstunden tot.

Generell, wenn ein Netzteil ein ganzes PC-Leben eines 1366-Systems überstanden hat, würde ich sagen, weg damit. Die Belastung ist nicht zu unterschätzen, der 1366 ist ein "Saufkumpane" 

Das bleibt dabei auch alles nicht gerade Kühl ...
Für Lüftertests in der Bastelecke reichts wohl noch,  ode rdu nimmst es für n altes Autoradio im Keller....


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. Oktober 2015)

Ok, vielen Dank für die Info 

Bei nem E5 darf man ja auch nicht mehr viel erwarten.
Zumal ich auch davon ausgehen muss, dass der Vorbesitzer langfristig einiges an Last angelegt hat (war mal ein Gaming-Rig).
Dann kommts wohl besser aufs Abstellgleis.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Oktober 2015)

Das E5 kannst in die Tonne treten, es ist ein furchtbar schlechtes Design, was die Haltbarkeit betrifft...
Da musst du wirklich gute Kondensatoren einbauen, damit das halbwegs haltbar ist...
Und einige davon sitzen zwischen Kühlkörper und Spule!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. Oktober 2015)

Joa, hab jetzt übergangsweise ein  L8 430W von Anfang des Jahres drin.
Für eine GTX 770 und einen i5 4460 dürfte das erst mal reichen.


----------



## NuVirus (5. Oktober 2015)

Bei neuer Grafikkarte halt auf jedenfall austauschen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. Oktober 2015)

Die ist gerade erst rein gekommen, von daher wird sich das System erst mal nicht mehr ändern


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Oktober 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Die ist gerade erst rein gekommen, von daher wird sich das System erst mal nicht mehr ändern [emoji14]


Es gibt also Leute die sind noch ärmer als ich


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. Oktober 2015)

Wieso, ist eine GTX 770 in Verbindung mit einem L8 derzeitig schon ein Armutszeugnis? 
Der Rechner soll auch nur Far Cry 3 packen, mehr wird aktuell nicht gewünscht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Oktober 2015)

Ach quark, ist ne günstige Lösung für vernünftiges Gaming auf fHD-TFT ohne Ultra-Ambitionen.


----------



## Pu244 (5. Oktober 2015)

Hab eine GTX 670 und die packt aktuell noch alles was ich will, das meiste sogar auf 1600x1200. Bin mal auf Anno 2205 gespannt, wenn die GTX 670 und der i7 3770 das mit maximalen Details schafft, besteht in den nächsten Jahren wohl kein Grund zum Aufrüsten. Außer es kommt mal endlich ein guter OLED Monitor, aber bis dahin haben wir wohl schon 8K...


----------



## DarkScorpion (5. Oktober 2015)

Ist Anno nicht eher dafür bekannt die CPU zu fordern. Oder irre ich mich da jetzt


----------



## Pu244 (5. Oktober 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ist Anno nicht eher dafür bekannt die CPU zu fordern. Oder irre ich mich da jetzt



Ein gewisser GPU Teil ist schon drin und die hohen Auflösungen wollen auch berechnet werden. Mit einer integrierten GPU muß man zum Beispiel haufenweise Details abschalten und es reicht nur noch für 1280x960@Mittel, auch wenn der HD 4000 ein i7 3770 zur Seite steht. Vorallem hat das neue Anno eine komplett andere Engine (32 Bit hat hoffentlich ausgedient), daher lassen sich keine seriösen Aussagen treffen (es sei denn man ist da Entwickler und kennt die Materie persönlich).


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. Oktober 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ist Anno nicht eher dafür bekannt die CPU zu fordern. Oder irre ich mich da jetzt



Bei Strategie Spielen mit vielen bewegten und animierten Einzelkomponenten (wenn ich sie mal so nennen darf), ist meistens die CPU gefordert.  Dazu kommt ja noch die K. I. Jeder einzelnen Einheit... Das brauch schon ein wenig Rechenleistung


----------



## Pu244 (5. Oktober 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Bei Strategie Spielen mit vielen bewegten und animierten Einzelkomponenten (wenn ich sie mal so nennen darf), ist meistens die CPU gefordert.  Dazu kommt ja noch die K. I. Jeder einzelnen Einheit... Das brauch schon ein wenig Rechenleistung



Hängt davon ab wie stark man optimiert und wie intensiv man die Einzelkomponenten dastellt. Die alten Pentium CPUs haben auch Strategiespiele auf den Bildschrim gezaubert, mit Anno 1602 sogar etwas ähnlich komplexes. Man kann also, wenn man nur will, auch mit extrem wenig CPU Leistung extrem viel erreichen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Oktober 2015)

Waren wir hier nicht bei Netzteilen?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Waren wir hier nicht bei Netzteilen?


Ach ein bisschen viel OT muss schon mal sein. Ich würde sagen ein i5 4460 ist ein Zeichen von... Sparsamkeit.


----------



## Pittermann (5. Oktober 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ach ein bisschen viel OT muss schon mal sein. Ich würde sagen ein i5 4460 ist ein Zeichen von... Sparsamkeit.


...und/oder Vernunft.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Oktober 2015)

Pittermann schrieb:


> ...und/oder Vernunft.


Vernunft in einem Nerd Forum?


----------



## Stern1710 (6. Oktober 2015)

Hui Nerds, wir lieben Off-Topic


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2015)

IngeN(i)erd


----------



## Maqama (6. Oktober 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Vernunft in einem Nerd Forum?



Das hier ist ein Nerd-Forum?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Oktober 2015)

Maqama schrieb:


> Das hier ist ein Nerd-Forum?


Was denn sonst


----------



## Maqama (6. Oktober 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Was denn sonst



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ironie


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Oktober 2015)

Maqama schrieb:


> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ironie [emoji14]


Geschrieben und Ironie verträgt sich nicht so gut.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Oktober 2015)

Puh, schon 1500 Worte bei 10k Zeichen verbrochen, bei 'dem anderen' Netzteil, welches ich dann im November auch hier posten werde...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (10. Oktober 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Puh, schon 1500 Worte bei 10k Zeichen verbrochen, bei 'dem anderen' Netzteil, welches ich dann im November auch hier posten werde...



Schreibst du nen Review ???
Hab ich was verpasst 

und BTW:

Warum mag mir hier eigentlich niemand so wirklich antworten wollen ... Hatte mich schon auf die Horizonterweiterung gefreut


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Oktober 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Schreibst du nen Review ???
> Hab ich was verpasst
> 
> und BTW:
> ...


Autsch, du bist im Computerbase und hasts verpasst?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Oktober 2015)

Hehe, n rmi?


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Oktober 2015)

Yap , genau das


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2015)

Du kannst die Lobeshymnen auch geringer ausfallen lassen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Oktober 2015)

wenn ich gewusst hätte,  das das netzteilthread beim PC meiner Freundin eh neu muss und die Graka verrecken wäre das auch für mich was gewesen


----------



## Legacyy (10. Oktober 2015)

Sagt mal, warum ist das Leadex kaum noch verfügbar? Hab das immer gerne genommen..


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2015)

Das kaufen die BeQuiet Hater.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Oktober 2015)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Sagt mal, warum ist das Leadex kaum noch verfügbar? Hab das immer gerne genommen..



SF soll da wohl sehr gut ausgelastet sein, fertigungstechnisch...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Oktober 2015)

glaub ich gern 
wird gefühlt recht oft empfohlen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Oktober 2015)

Naja, es gibt aber auch noch 1-2 Buden, die dort fertigen lassen. EVGA zum Beispiel...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Oktober 2015)

ja klar,


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (10. Oktober 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Autsch, du bist im Computerbase und hasts verpasst?



Äähhhmmm ... Naja, ich habe da wirklich noch kein Review von dir gefunden ... mit dem verpassen ist es immer son Ding in unserem Alter Stefan 



Threshold schrieb:


> Das kaufen die BeQuiet Hater.



Obacht 

Ich bin auch auf SF umgestiegen ... Weil das SeaSonic son Anschluss & Kabelgeizhals iss ^^



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> SF soll da wohl sehr gut ausgelastet sein, fertigungstechnisch...



Naja, das iss an und für sich für den Preis auch nen Top Netzteil


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch auf SF umgestiegen ... Weil das SeaSonic son Anschluss & Kabelgeizhals iss ^^



Seasonic eben.
In meinen Augen haben die mit am Stärksten abgebaut in den letzen Jahren -- neben Enermax.
Keine Ahnung, was bei denen los ist.


----------



## Legacyy (10. Oktober 2015)

Okay, dank euch.
Dann müssen die momentan was anderem weichen.


----------



## captain_drink (10. Oktober 2015)

In letzter Zeit hat Seasonic ja auch einige Kundenaufträge an die Konkurrenz verloren (zuletzt Cooler Master, an Enhance). 
Überraschen muss das allerdings nicht. Die restriktive Poltik von Seasonic in Bezug auf Änderungen an bestehenden Designs ist bei zunehmend stärkerer Konkurrenz (nicht zuletzt von Super Flower) offenbar nicht mehr so gut vermittelbar wie noch vor einigen Jahren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Oktober 2015)

Das wäre ja weniger das Problem, wenn das Grundlage engsten n leises Kühlsystem beinhalten würde,  aber was solls.

Dann müssen se Lernen indem der Umsatz nicht mehr passt.


----------



## Philipus II (10. Oktober 2015)

Das weisse Leadex Gold ist noch lieferbar.
Super Flower Leadex Gold weiß 550W ATX 2.3 (SF-550F14MG(WH)) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (10. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Seasonic eben.
> In meinen Augen haben die mit am Stärksten abgebaut in den letzen Jahren -- neben Enermax.
> Keine Ahnung, was bei denen los ist.



Naja, Kupfer kostet eben Geld ... Finde es auch schade, denn beim PCGH musste mit Adaptern arbeiten, weil die Kabellängen leider nicht gepasst haben 



Philipus II schrieb:


> Das weisse Leadex Gold ist noch lieferbar.
> Super Flower Leadex Gold weiÃŸ 550W ATX 2.3 (SF-550F14MG(WH)) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Na da habe ich nochmal richtig Schwein gehabt ... Hab mein weißen auch bei Caseking geordert und muss sagen ... Selbst mit dem Lüfter auf der Stellung Auto, ist das Netzteil nicht aus meines System rauszuhören


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Oktober 2015)

Öhm, ja...

Wäre lieb von euch, wenn ihr euch den Thread anschauen könntet und zu dem einen oder anderen Posting was sagen könntet:

Wo schließe ich einen Y-Adapter für die Grafikkarte am P6 Pro 430W Netzteil an? - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## captain_drink (10. Oktober 2015)

LOL. Im Computerbase-Forum sind aber auch mit Abstand am häufigsten solche Vögel unterwegs...
Am haarsträubendsten ist sicherlich die Aussage, ein gutes Netzteil halte 15 Jahre.


----------



## tsd560ti (10. Oktober 2015)

Wie stehen das Superflower Leadex und das Coolermaster V550 eigentlich zum P10/11 -550Watt, falls ich mal im Grafikkartenbereich eine Empfehlung aussprechen soll?


@15Jahre Wenn es oft genug durchbrennt wie mein TruePower sollte das sogar möglich sein


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Oktober 2015)

lol, auf Garantie oder wie?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. Oktober 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wie stehen das Superflower Leadex und das Coolermaster V550 eigentlich zum P10/11 -550Watt, falls ich mal im Grafikkartenbereich eine Empfehlung aussprechen soll?



Da hat sich doch glatt mal jemand die Mühe gemacht, die gegeneinander antreten zu lassen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Oktober 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Öhm, ja...
> 
> Wäre lieb von euch, wenn ihr euch den Thread anschauen könntet und zu dem einen oder anderen Posting was sagen könntet:
> 
> Wo schließe ich einen Y-Adapter für die Grafikkarte am P6 Pro 430W Netzteil an? - ComputerBase Forum


Manchmal verspüre ich so eine Lust meinen CB Account wieder auszukramen. Oder meinen dritten zu erstellen.


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2015)

Stark, ein P6.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Oktober 2015)

Hey, ich hab auch noch eines da, ist sogar mit allen Kabeln  530er

Kannst du gern für 40€ haben  

EDIT: Notiz an den MOD, dass ist kein ernst gemeintes Angebot!


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde es auch stark, dass Stefan dort seit 13 Jahren registriert ist.

"Stefan, wie war denn deine Kindheit"?
"Welche Kindheit? Ich muss posten".


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Oktober 2015)

Das einzige, wozu man das P6 nutzen kann, ist zum modden.
Aber das Gehäuse von dem Teil ist so verdammt kratzempfindlich, dass das auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll wäre...

Persönlich bevorzuge ich da Pulverbeschichtete Gehäuse (Cougar GX V3, Huntkey X7 1200W). Das fühlt sich einerseits wertig an, andererseits kannst da auch mitm Schraubendreher drauf rum schaben und nicht viel passiert...
Also genau das, was man will


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2015)

Und wenn man auf die Idee kommt, ein gutes Netzteil in eins der Netzteil Gehäuse einbaut, die du eben gut findest, wie das Cougar GX?
Das wäre doch mal was. Modding im Kleinen. 
Ich frage mich sowieso, wieso es noch keine Netzteile mit Fenster gibt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Oktober 2015)

Hab es noch, weil ich hoffe mal n günstiges dc gerät auf die nette CM-Lösung. Umbauen zu können. Vielleicht sogar mit der Lüftersteuerung


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn man auf die Idee kommt, ein gutes Netzteil in eins der Netzteil Gehäuse einbaut, die du eben gut findest, wie das Cougar GX?
> Das wäre doch mal was. Modding im Kleinen.
> Ich frage mich sowieso, wieso es noch keine Netzteile mit Fenster gibt.



Ins Cougar GX V3 Case kannst leider (maximal) nur HEC Boards rein schmeißen, da die Verschraubung vom PCB nicht Standardkonform ist...
Da gibts tatsächlich eine mehr oder minder standardisierte Position...

Wenn das gegeben ist, kannst du einige Boards austauschen und modden...
Wenn nicht, dann halt nicht...


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2015)

Kann man überhaupt ein Fenster einbauen?


----------



## Pu244 (11. Oktober 2015)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Am haarsträubendsten ist sicherlich die Aussage, ein gutes Netzteil halte 15 Jahre.



Das war ja noch, unter den richtigen Voraussetzungen (!!!), tatsächlich zu halten. Wesentlich heftiger fand ich das er behauptet hat das dies auch auf seinen Müll zutrifft, dem man am Anfang in der Mülltonne hätte versenken müssen (ja, ich weiß Elektroschrott, Recyling usw.).


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. Oktober 2015)

Es könnte sein, dass ich evtl mal ein wenig Überzeugung von dem ein oder anderen bräuchte ^^
Aber nur im Falle eines Falles, denn das iss bei diesem Thread leider Off-Topic


----------



## _chiller_ (11. Oktober 2015)

Das ist kein LC6350, sondern ein LC420H-12.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Oktober 2015)

...was es jetzt nicht gerade besser macht, ganz im Gegenteil...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. Oktober 2015)

Er hat es verstanden ... Ich habe ihm ja ein paar Netzteil verlinkt ... Für seinen Falter sollten die voll und ganz ausreichen ^^

Gottes Willen ... Son Schinken ... Für allem von 2004 ... und auch noch nen LC-Power  weia


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Oktober 2015)

Musste es auf den Platinen zu Bequiet L6 300w und L7 300w nen unterschied geben?

Wie gut war das Layout?


----------



## gorgeous188 (11. Oktober 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> So, Kumpel hat heute sein Super Flower SF-650P14HE durch ein Seasonic G550 PCGH ersetzt. BQ wollte er irgendwie nicht



Besagter Kumpel hat sich heute bei mir beschwert, dass sein G550 wesentlich lauter sei als das SF-650.
Kann das wirklich sein? Sein System ist ein i5 4690 und eine GTX 960. Das sollte das G550 doch nicht wirklich interessieren.
Das Einzige, was mir zwischenzeitlich eingefallen ist, ist dass das Netzteil in seinem Gehäuse noch oben sitzt. Dazu der Boxed Lüfter, aber immerhin ein 120mm Lüfter hinten.


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Besagter Kumpel hat sich heute bei mir beschwert, dass sein G550 wesentlich lauter sei als das SF-650.



Ja, das ist normal. Das Seasonic G ist nun mal laut, deswegen empfiehlt es hier auch praktisch niemand, bzw. eben nur dann, wenn der Preis, so wie jetzt, sehr niedrig ist und der User eher mit Headset spielt.


----------



## Stern1710 (11. Oktober 2015)

Die Position über dem Kühlerchen ist allerdings auch suboptimal. Das heizt zusätzlich auf, leider


----------



## L-Patrick (11. Oktober 2015)

Aber das G550 dreht doch erst ab etwa 300W auf, auf die last kommt er mit dem System doch nicht ansatzweise o.O

Ein Bekannter hat das G550 mit ner VaporX 280x im System - da hört man das Netzteil nichtmal unter Last und die säuft ja dann doch mal ne gute Ecke mehr als eine GTX960


----------



## Stern1710 (11. Oktober 2015)

Es wird aber nicht wirklich Last- sondern Temperaturabhängig geregelt. Und bei höheren Lasten entsteht auch mehr Temp durch die Umwandlung, daher muss dann der Lüfter aufdrehen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Oktober 2015)

Die 960 peaked aber auch gut, so is es nicht. Das kann das Netzteil dann nicht auseinander halten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Musste es auf den Platinen zu Bequiet L6 300w und L7 300w nen unterschied geben?
> 
> Wie gut war das Layout?


Nope, beide FSP-APN Serie (wie die L8-300W)...



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Besagter Kumpel hat sich heute bei mir beschwert, dass sein G550 wesentlich lauter sei als das SF-650.
> Kann das wirklich sein? Sein System ist ein i5 4690 und eine GTX 960. Das sollte das G550 doch nicht wirklich interessieren.


Klar, ab etwa 250W kann das aufdrehen...

Es mag billig sein, aber die Lüfterkurve ist für ein Goldenes Netzteil grottig...
Schade eigentlich, ansonsten wärs ein ganz brauchbares Gerät...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Oktober 2015)

Stefan, dass heißt,  is auf die Kondensatoren wäre sogar ein l6 im Office PC ne gute wahl?
Dann lohnt es ja ggf. die zu tauschen, sind ja nicht viele. n neues ist ja rechtv teuer geworden.


----------



## gorgeous188 (12. Oktober 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Klar, ab etwa 250W kann das aufdrehen...
> 
> Es mag billig sein, aber die Lüfterkurve ist für ein Goldenes Netzteil grottig...
> Schade eigentlich, ansonsten wärs ein ganz brauchbares Gerät...



Auch die PCGH Version?
Mal pessimitisch gerechnet:
i5 5690: 84 Watt
GTX 960: 120 Watt
SSD + HDD: 30 Watt?
Selbst damit komme ich nur auf 234 Watt. Die Peaks sollten doch aufgefangen werden.
Außerdem meinte der Kumpel auf Nachfrage, dass das Teil laut ist, sobald er den Power-Knopf betätigt und den Rechner startet. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Grafikkarte da schon auf Volllast läuft  Und die Luft im Gehäuse sollte da auch noch kühl sein.
Ich habe ihn jetzt mal beauftragt, das Netzteil auszubauen. Mal sehen, was das zu meiner R9 280 sagt.


----------



## _chiller_ (12. Oktober 2015)

Im Idle ist das G550 eigentlich relativ leise, man sollte es nicht aus einem geschlossenen Gehäuse raushören können. Vielleicht ein Defekt?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Oktober 2015)

Da ist was nicht ok, Der Lüfte rist bei geringer Last bis leichter Last nicht nennenswert hörbar. Das kann ich auch bestätigen. ich hab es aufm Benchtable nur ganz leise säuseln gehört. und das auch nur, wenn ich die Lüfter von CPU und Graka anhalte.
Wenn das schon ab PC-Start zu laut ist, stimmt was nicht!

Wenn noch Garantie drauf ist, RMA.


----------



## gorgeous188 (12. Oktober 2015)

Genau das ist auch meine Vermutung.
Ich habe ja ein E10/500, ein L8/300 und ein LC-9550 als Vergleich. Ungefähr in diesem Bereich sollte es sich doch bewegen?
Gekauft im August, wenn das jetzt schon defekt ist, knalle ich es bei Alternate auf den Tisch


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Oktober 2015)

Tja, das kann passieren, hab auch schon defekte Hardware von Premiumherstellern bekommen. Sowas kommt vor.

So lange der Tausch klappt, ist doch alles Tutti.


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2015)

Hast du mal geschaut, welche Temperaturen du im Case hast?


----------



## the_leon (12. Oktober 2015)

Moin Leute, sich hab n Problem...
Keine Wakü ist undicht geworden, und etwas Wasser ist hinten auf das NT gekommen...
Was soll ich machen??
Mal dem ATX Stecker überbrücken und schauen, was es macht??
Gleich geschmeissen??


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2015)

Ist Wasser ins Netzteil eingedrungen?


----------



## the_leon (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich glaube nicht.
Da ist nur n bisschen was hinten an die Anschlüsse vom Kabelmanagement gekommen...
Vllt. Ist bisschen was reingekommen...
Ich hab das Teil aber eh erstmal ausgebaut, das es in Sicherheit ist


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2015)

Wenn das Wasser nur an die Kabel gekommen ist, kannst du das einfach trocknen lassen und gut.


----------



## the_leon (12. Oktober 2015)

Mach ich

Soll ich da mal mit Druckluft rein pusten??
Oder föhnen??


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (13. Oktober 2015)

leokasi schrieb:


> Moin Leute, sich hab n Problem...
> Keine Wakü ist undicht geworden, und etwas Wasser ist hinten auf das NT gekommen...
> Was soll ich machen??
> Mal dem ATX Stecker überbrücken und schauen, was es macht??
> Gleich geschmeissen??



Bei destiliertem Wasser sollte eigentlich gar nichts passieren ... oder irre ich da jetzt ?? Außerdem sollten da doch Zusätze drin sein, die das Wasser noch weniger leitend machen, wie das bei destiliertem Wasser ohnehin schon der Fall ist ...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Oktober 2015)

Nur, wenn du es angefast hast sind Elektrolyte drin, wenn es kontakt mit Kupfer hatte sind Kupferioen gelöst, ... vergiss das. Das ist mehr Theorie als Praxis 

Trocknen lassen ist definitiv die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Oktober 2015)

Was ich gerade lesen 'durfte':



Kausalat schrieb:


> Die Kinder in Afrika, die unseren teilweise einfach unnötigen Elektroschrott unter miserablen gesundheitlichen Zuständen ausschlachten, wird’s ein wenig entlasten ...



Ich muss weg, mir ist schlecht...


Zumal es hier um ein ~5Jahre altes (oder mehr) Cooler Master Silent Pro geht, dass schon damals eher durchschnittlich war...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Oktober 2015)

Tja da sind Leute bei wo mein Stiefvater immee sagt: "Manch einer fasst sich an den Kopf und fasst dabei ins leere."


----------



## DarkScorpion (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin ja nicht ein NT Experte aber au h ich finde das man nie am Netzteil Sparen sollte und bei einem Gaming System regelmäßig das NT tauschen sollte


----------



## ebastler (13. Oktober 2015)

Joa... Man muss auch nicht das Teuerste nehmen - es gibt durchaus auch eher preisgünstige gute Netzteile. Aber man muss halt immer n Wenig Geld in die Hand nehmen. Und man kriegt, was man zahlt. Gut und leise gibts halt nicht um wenig Geld, zum Beispiel.


----------



## EastCoast (13. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Seasonic eben.
> In meinen Augen haben die mit am Stärksten abgebaut in den letzen Jahren -- neben Enermax.
> Keine Ahnung, was bei denen los ist.



Jo, bissl seltsam. In den letzten Jahren kam nicht großartig viel Neues von denen. Zwar sollen G-Serie und S12G mittlerweile mit FDB-Lüfter daherkommen, aber an der aggressiven Lüfterkurve wird wahrscheinlich nix geändert worden sein.

Die technische Basis an sich ist ja gut, und dass es auch leise geht zeigt ja die PCGH-Edition. Also Lüfterkurve etwas weniger aggro machen, die Kabel vllt. nen bisschen länger und das Ganze dann als G-Serie v2 oder Evo / S12G v2/Evo launchen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Oktober 2015)

Mir scheints, als ob es manchmal gar nicht um Fakten geht sondern einfach um irgendwelchen 'Religiösen Dinge'...

Sprich dass diverse Leute zwar keine Ahnung haben, was sie da überhaupt verbrechen, aber so stark und fest dran glauben, dass es (für sie) wahr sein muss. Und andere Meinungen lassen sie nicht zu. Und natürlich lassen sie sich auch nicht von Fakten überzeugen, weil ihr Glaube dem ja widerspricht...

Ist schade, dass man jemanden über 'ne Klippe stößt, nur weil man selbst ganz doll und fest an irgendwas glaubt 
Gerade bei Netzteilen, aber auch bei Grafikkarten, findet man solche 'Gläubigen' Leute sehr häufig...

Gut, bei Netzteilen weniger als bei Grafikkarten...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Oktober 2015)

Das könnte man bis auf den Graka und NT Satz auch in nem anderen Zusammenhang Posten


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das könnte man bis auf den Graka und NT Satz auch in nem anderen Zusammenhang Posten



Meinst du jetzt Smartphones von einer ganz bestimmten Marke?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Oktober 2015)

Nein, eher ein politisches Problem,  aber das führt hier zu weit.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2015)

Ach so, du meinst die Entsorgung von Elektroschrott in Afrika. 
Ja, das ist ein Thema für sich.


----------



## the_leon (13. Oktober 2015)

Was haltet ihr vom Super Flower Leadex Gold mit 550w??
Oder welchen andere NT soll ich kaufen??
Mind 500w
Vollmodular
Max 120€ bei Caseking oder Alternate
Oder was anderes, wie das Coolermaster V550??

PS: ich hab mein L8 heute mal angesteckt, keine auffälligkeiten. Ich bin beim Abstecken vom Kaltgerätekabel an die "Steckdose" vom NT gekommen, das hat schon geschnallt...
Sollte aber normal sein, oder??
Die Kondensatoren speichern ja schon n bisschen was an Strom...


----------



## captain_drink (13. Oktober 2015)

Das Leadex Gold ist schon sehr gut. Wenn es vollmodular sein muss, wäre das auch meine Wahl. Alternativ das Corsair RMx 550W.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Oktober 2015)

war nicht das 550 er RMx 1:1 das alte rm, und erst das 650 er das neue?


----------



## captain_drink (13. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> war nicht das 550 er RMx 1:1 das alte rm, und erst das 650 er das neue?



Das RMx entspricht hinsichtlich der Plattform mehr oder weniger dem RMi (bzw. RMv2 und HXi), ebenfalls mit den Type 4 Kabeln. 
Die wesentlichen Unterschiede zwischen RMi und RMx sind die ausschließliche Verwendung von Single Rail bei Letzterem und der Wechsel von Fluid Dynamic- auf Rifle Bearing.
 Das 550W ist allerdings insofern besonders, weil die RMi erst ab 650W losgehen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Oktober 2015)

mir war so, dass für das RMx 550 eben nicht die gleiche grundplattform wie für das RM650x/RM650i verwendet wird.
Wenn das gleichwertige Technik ist, passts ja


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Oktober 2015)

Eben in einem anderen Forum folgende Aussage entdeckt:


> Glücklicherweise haben findige Ingenieure Adpter erfunden die eine Neukauf überflüssig machen. Seit ATX 2.03 ist nichts mehr passiert was man nicht mit einem Adapter lösen kann.


Was sagt ihr dazu??


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Oktober 2015)

Seit den Tagen Roms hat sich doch in Europa auch nicht mehr viel getan


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Oktober 2015)

Natürlich kann Man alles mit Adaptern lösen. Wenn es nicht so viele sind und vielleicht sogar nur Sata Molex und es nicht so billig China Dinger sind geht das schon. 
Aber 6 Pin Molex/ 6 Pin 8 Pin oder den ganzen PC mit billigen Adaptern zugemüllt geht gar nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Oktober 2015)

allein wenn n haswell in ca geht, macht des NT dicht, weil glaubt es hängt eh nix dran


----------



## Pu244 (14. Oktober 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Mir scheints, als ob es manchmal gar nicht um Fakten geht sondern einfach um irgendwelchen 'Religiösen Dinge'...



Ich bin seit jeher der Meinung das der Bereich Netzteil eine Religion ist, mit vielen Glaubensrichtungen, die einander spinnefeind sind (wie etwa "alle zwei Jahre Tauschen" und "ein gutes Netzteil hält ewig"). Von daher ist es machmal relativ schwer einem "letztes Netzteil" Kultisten (eine besondere Glaubensrichtung, die an das endgültige Netzteil glaubt) beizubringen das sein gutes DPP P6 mit 850W heute doch nicht mehr so gut ist...



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Eben in einem anderen Forum folgende Aussage entdeckt:



Wo genau?
ich kann da nichts finden.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr dazu??



In den alten P3-500 guck - in den i7 3770 guck

Hat sich nicht viel getan in den letzten Jahren, ein großes Brett mit lustigen Teilen drauf und ein paar kleinen Speicherbrettchen neben dem zentralen Prozessor. Am augenscheinlichsten ist das dass Grafikbrett extem gewachsen ist, der zentrale Prozessor sein Brett verloren und dafür eine lustige Metallhaube bekommen hat, außerdem ist das Klangbett verschwunden. Sonst ist alles wie immer...


----------



## eeb0 (14. Oktober 2015)

Reichen 550W aus einem guten Netzteil für jedes normale single GPU Setup aus? Oder gibt es Grafikkarten für die das zu wenig wäre?


----------



## Pu244 (14. Oktober 2015)

eeb0 schrieb:


> Reichen 550W aus einem guten Netzteil für jedes normale single GPU Setup aus? Oder gibt es Grafikkarten für die das zu wenig wäre?



Reicht, das einzige bei dem es etwas knapp werden könnte ist eine Kombination aus FX 9590 und einer Fury X, da dann aber auch nur bei FurMark und Prime 95.


----------



## the_leon (14. Oktober 2015)

99% ja, aber es gibt karten, wie ne titan z oder so, die haben aber auch 2 chips, da ist man mit etwas mehr watt gut beraten!


----------



## Pu244 (14. Oktober 2015)

leokasi schrieb:


> 99% ja, aber es gibt karten, wie ne titan z oder so, die haben aber auch 2 chips, da ist man mit etwas mehr watt gut beraten!



Das ist dann auch kein single GPU System mehr...


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Eben in einem anderen Forum folgende Aussage entdeckt:
> 
> Was sagt ihr dazu??



Letztendlich stimmt die Aussage schon. 
Du kannst eine Grafikkarte mit drei 8 Pin Anschlüssen über Molex anschließen und dann schauen, was mit dem MS Tech Netzteil passiert.
Jeder halt so, wie er will.
Ich persönlich war noch nie ein Fan von Adaptern. Wenn beim Netzteil ein Kabel oder Stecker fehlt, wird es höchste Zeit, sich mal ein neues zu kaufen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Oktober 2015)

Weil ein 3 Pin Lüfteranschluss fehlt?
Na den Adaptiert man doch mal fix


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2015)

Was hat denn der 3 Pin Lüfter mit dem Netzteil zu tun?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Oktober 2015)

Mir gings n bissle um das überzeichnen. Wenn ich einen weiteren SATA-Anschluss brauch und nur noch 3x Molex hab kann ich auch Molex zu Sata adaptieren, das wird weder das Netzteil überlasten noch den Adapter.
Bei PCIe Stromsteckern ist das ne andere Hausnummer.
Für ne GTX750 kann man auch an nem Netzteil ohne PCIe n Adapter verwenden, bei ner 280x würd ich nicht mehr mit Adaptern arbeiten, des is wohl klar.

Nicht jeder Adapter ist also gleich Murks und von Luzifer persönlich in Umlauf gebracht, aber klar, mit Sinn udn Verstand muss man ran gehen.


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2015)

Dass das mit den Apdatern abhängig vom Nutzen ist, ist klar.
Ich hab das mit dem MS Tech ja auch übertrieben.
Und ich wünsche wir Netzteile ohne Doppelstrang PCIe Kabel.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Oktober 2015)

oh ja, das versteh ich 
Obwohl ich hab das richtige kabel dafür im Keller liegen  5x 6mm² 
Da kannst du auch 4-Fach PCIe dran hängen


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2015)

Mir geht es eher um die Aufteilung.
Du bist bei BeQuiet gezwungen zwei Doppelstrang Kabel zu nutzen, wenn du die Last auf zwei Rails verteilen willst. Was im Case dann sehr ungeschickt aussieht.
Mir daher ein Rätsel, wieso sie so vehement daran festhalten und jede Kritik von sich weisen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Oktober 2015)

Das Prolem hab ich dank fehlendem BeQuiet nicht


----------



## Adi1 (14. Oktober 2015)

Auf das eine Kabel mehr, kommt es dann auch nicht mehr drauf an.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Oktober 2015)

Naja, die Frage ist irgendwann, lohnt CM noch, wnen ch eh 90% der Kabel eh anstecken muss?


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das Prolem hab ich dank fehlendem BeQuiet nicht



Ich auch nicht, ich hab ja das 850er P11 und nutzt für die 980 Ti nur ein Doppelstrank Kabel an einer Rail. 
In 5 Jahren wechsel ich die Rail und kann das Netzteil dann 10 Jahre nutzen und es dabei gleichzeitig auslasten.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Naja, die Frage ist irgendwann, lohnt CM noch, wnen ch eh 90% der Kabel eh anstecken muss?



Eigentlich nicht,

aber die Teile lassen sich gebraucht besser verkaufen


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2015)

Marketing eben, genauso wie den Unsinn mit dem Voll modular. 
Ich brauche ja das 24 Pin Kabel nicht immer.


----------



## BenRo (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich fänd vollmodular schon praktisch. Da kann man zB in ner Kammer die sich Netzteil und Radi teilen das Netzteil rausnehmen, am Radi rumfummeln, das Netzteil wieder anstecken. Das alles ohne am Kabelmanagement was ändern zu müssen. Wäre – für mich – ein großer Vorteil und wenn das BQ beim DPP mal machen würde fänd ich es fantastisch.

Klar, Kabelverlängerungen sind ne Möglichkeit, aber kosten halt auch nochmal extra.

Anderes Thema:
Auch dieses "Man braucht eh alle Kabel" stimmt doch nicht immer. Sehr kleine Rechner ohne GPU sind mit modularen Netzteilen leichter umzusetzen, weil nicht überall jede Menge ungenutzte Kabel rumhängen.


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2015)

Du hast deinen Radiator am Netzteil? Also ich nicht.


----------



## BenRo (14. Oktober 2015)

Ja, ist ein TJ11 mit nem 560er Radi und dem Netzteil in der gleichen Kammer. Auch die Pumpe stand da vor kurzem noch neben dem Netzteil, wird schon etwas eng, daher: Netzteil leicht rausnehmen können und mehr Platz haben wäre schon praktisch gewesen.

Aber ganz allgemein gehalten: Man ist einfach flexibler. Ich würd mir kein Netzteil mehr kaufen, das überhaupt keine Modularität hat.


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2015)

BenRo schrieb:


> Ich würd mir kein Netzteil mehr kaufen, das überhaupt keine Modularität hat.



Würde ich auch nicht mehr machen, aber wir sind auch nicht der Durchschnitt.
Der Standard User hat einen Standard Rechner mir einer Grafikkarte und 2 Laufwerken und einer Luftkühlung. Ob der sich nun das CM500 oder das normale 500er E10 ins Case baut, ist da ziemlich egal, da er maximal nur ein Molex Kabel sparen kann -- und das braucht er dann, wenn er z.B. noch was mit Molex Anschluss extra verbaut.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (14. Oktober 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Eben in einem anderen Forum folgende Aussage entdeckt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, ich habe in Sachen Adapter so meine eigene Meinung. Ich habe mein Netzteil wegen eines Adapters getauscht ... Es war mir irgendwie ein Dorn im Auge ...

Ich denke da streiten sich die Geister und da ist jeder seiner eigenen Auffassung ... 
Aber FAKT ist ... Bei diesen Adapter ändern sich ja auch die Wiederstände(Übergangswiederstände an den Kontakten + Kabellänge)  was es der SCP im Falle eines Falles schwierig machen kann, angemessen zu reagieren ... Es fließt ja dadurch auch etwas mehr Strom, was wiederrum zu Fehlauslösungen der OCP führen kann ... Da mag zwar meckern auf hohem Niveau sein, aber für mich sind die Adapter ein No Go ... Die Ing´s haben sich schon was dabei gedacht, bei den Berechnungen der Übergänge und den Kabellängen ... Genau darauf werden die Schutzschaltungen ja abgestimmt sein ... Sicherer ist es auf jeden Fall ohne irgendwelche Adapter ...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Oktober 2015)

Thema nicht mehr ohne CM.
Ibn meinem Hauptrechner sicher auch nicht mehr ohne, bei der Freundin, wenns dran ist ok, wenn nicht, dann nicht.

Bei Officerechnern stellt sich die Frage nicht.


----------



## Watertouch (14. Oktober 2015)

Kann mir hier jemand sagen ob das EVGA Nex 650G1 was taugt? Ich hab das hier noch rumliegen und mein Vater braucht ein neues Netzteil für ne 780 Ti und nen FX8350.


----------



## the_leon (14. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Würde ich auch nicht mehr machen, aber wir sind auch nicht der Durchschnitt.
> Der Standard User hat einen Standard Rechner mir einer Grafikkarte und 2 Laufwerken und einer Luftkühlung. Ob der sich nun das CM500 oder das normale 500er E10 ins Case baut, ist da ziemlich egal, da er maximal nur ein Molex Kabel sparen kann -- und das braucht er dann, wenn er z.B. noch was mit Molex Anschluss extra verbaut.



Beim Standartuser muss man froh sein, wenn er nicht das high Ende Netzteil beQuiet L8 einbaut, das ihm von so nem Trottel im laden empfohlen wird...
Ich hab da mal nachgefragt, welches Nt ich einbauen soll, bei ner r9 390 und nem 4690K...
Es hieß: thermalcrap humbug...
Ich hab ihm dann mal gesagt, was in dem Schrotthaufen alles nicht vorhanden ist...
Dann hat er mir das L8 empfohlen...


----------



## Pu244 (14. Oktober 2015)

PCIe Adapter sind in der Regel Teufelszeug, ein Netzteil das keine PCIe Anschlüsse mehr hat, bestitzt auch in der Regel nicht genug Leistung um weitere Karten zu versorgen oder ist zu alt dafür. Ausnahmen wie mein Seasonic X460FL gibt es, in der Mehrzahl stellen die Leute jedoch extrem dämliche Dinge an.

Ich z.B. weiß das man aus einem PCIe 6+2 Pin gleich zwei 6 Pin machen kann, allerdings werden viele den 6 Pin auf zwei 6+2 Pin Adapter nutzen um da 300W durchzujagen. Genauso wie die Molex auf PCIe Adapter, die am besten an ineinander geschachtelte Molexadapter angeschlossen werden. Das dürfte übrigens der Punkt sein an dem Singlerailnetzteile (und hoch abgesicherte Multirailversionen) richtig gefährlich werden, mich würde interessieren wieviele Leute schon versucht haben eine ca. 250W Karte ala HD 7970 oder GTX 980Ti oder gar Fury X mit 380W an einem Molexanschluss zu klemmen (Molex auf 2 Molex -> 2Molex auf PCIe 6Pin -> PCIe 6 Pin auf zwei 6+2 Pin [wobei man mit zwei weiteren ein SLI/CF System betreiben kann]). Von daher: ja, Adapter wurden vom Teufel gemacht und sollten nur an kundige Personen abgegeben werden.


----------



## captain_drink (14. Oktober 2015)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Kann mir hier jemand sagen ob das EVGA Nex 650G1 was taugt? Ich hab das hier noch rumliegen und mein Vater braucht ein neues Netzteil für ne 780 Ti und nen FX8350.



Das basiert auf der Aurum-Plattform, mit den üblichen Schwächen. Für eine 780 Ti ist das noch i.O., denke ich.


----------



## Watertouch (14. Oktober 2015)

Ok danke dir. @captain_drink


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2015)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Kann mir hier jemand sagen ob das EVGA Nex 650G1 was taugt? Ich hab das hier noch rumliegen und mein Vater braucht ein neues Netzteil für ne 780 Ti und nen FX8350.



Ist technisch veraltet, würde ich heute nicht mehr kaufen, sich schenken lassen oder abgreifen.



leokasi schrieb:


> Beim Standartuser muss man froh sein, wenn er nicht das high Ende Netzteil beQuiet L8 einbaut, das ihm von so nem Trottel im laden empfohlen wird...
> Ich hab da mal nachgefragt, welches Nt ich einbauen soll, bei ner r9 390 und nem 4690K...
> Es hieß: thermalcrap humbug...
> Ich hab ihm dann mal gesagt, was in dem Schrotthaufen alles nicht vorhanden ist...
> Dann hat er mir das L8 empfohlen...



Tja. Die kennen sich eben bestens aus. Sind halt Experten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Oktober 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ich denke da streiten sich die Geister und da ist jeder seiner eigenen Auffassung ...
> Aber FAKT ist ... Bei diesen Adapter ändern sich ja auch die Wiederstände(Übergangswiederstände an den Kontakten + Kabellänge)  was es der SCP im Falle eines Falles schwierig machen kann, angemessen zu reagieren ... Es fließt ja dadurch auch etwas mehr Strom, was wiederrum zu Fehlauslösungen der OCP führen kann ... Da mag zwar meckern auf hohem Niveau sein, aber für mich sind die Adapter ein No Go ... Die Ing´s haben sich schon was dabei gedacht, bei den Berechnungen der Übergänge und den Kabellängen ... Genau darauf werden die Schutzschaltungen ja abgestimmt sein ... Sicherer ist es auf jeden Fall ohne irgendwelche Adapter ...



Einmal das, zum andeen können auch diverse Kontakte überlastet werden...
Und da hilft Multirail auch nicht, da wir hier 5-10A OCP für die Laufwerksstränge bräuchten, um sie sicher abzusichern.
Und das ist wohl eher nicht möglich...

Abgesehen davon geht es wohl um ein altes Enermax Netzteil, sowas wie das EG-465 oder so.

Der Thread ist dieser hier...
Was es da für Aussagen von den 'Netzteilbehaltern' gibt, ist 'sehr interessant'...


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2015)

Man man, als ob du da gegen eine Wand redest. 
Echt erschreckend, was einige Leute für Meinungen vertreten und dass es andere gibt, die den Unsinn dann auch noch glauben.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Oktober 2015)

Die Aussage mit ist mir doch wurscht finde ich geil....


----------



## DarkScorpion (15. Oktober 2015)

Aber genau solche Leute jammern am lautesten wenn ein NT den PC mit ins Grab nimmt.

Dann ist es wieder der Crap Hersteller der es nicht schafft a gscheites Netzteil auf den Markt zu werfen. UND Garantie ist ja dann auch keine mehr drauf


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Oktober 2015)

Ihr könnt ja auch (ohne Account dort) was zu schreiben, wenn ihr euch traut


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich mach mir mal die Gaudi


----------



## _chiller_ (15. Oktober 2015)

3DCenter Forum - Netzteil nach 5 Jahren wechseln? - Seite 2
An der Stelle musste ich echt lachen


----------



## gorgeous188 (15. Oktober 2015)

Dazu passend: ich warte ja schon seit Jahren auf den Adapter von USB auf Heizungsrohr


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Oktober 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> 3DCenter Forum - Netzteil nach 5 Jahren wechseln? - Seite 2
> An der Stelle musste ich echt lachen


Dummheit pur.


gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Dazu passend: ich warte ja schon seit Jahren auf den Adapter von USB auf Heizungsrohr


Molex auf Autobatterie Ladegerät Stecker.


----------



## gorgeous188 (15. Oktober 2015)

An der Steckdose werden Autobatterien auch nur mit wenigen A geladen. Das geht schon, auch wenn da natürlich noch eine Überwachungselektronik dranhängt.
Nur die Lichtmaschine im Auto haut 100A raus, aber das geht ja nicht ausschließlich in die Batterie.


----------



## ebastler (15. Oktober 2015)

Bleigelakkus lädt man mit Strombegrenzung und Spannungsbegrenzung. Molex direkt an die leere Autobatterie - da zieht die erst n paar hundert Ampere, bis sie 12V erreicht, und dann gar nichts mehr, da sie erst mit 13,irgendwas voll ist 

Wo wir bei zweckentfremdeten ATX NTs sind:
Ich lade Modellbauakkus mit einem uralten Gammelnetzteil. 12V 18A kann es, daran hängt dann ein Junsi iCharger 106b+.
Billiger kommt man kaum an halbwegs leistungsstarke 12V Versorgungen. Mein 3D Drucker hat sogar einen PCIe 6pin als Spannungseingang (kein Witz) am PCB. Normal versorge ich den mit meinem Fujitsu Delta, momentan, da ich dieses verliehen habe, mit einem PCIe Kabel meines V550, das zugleich auch den PC versorgt


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2015)

Wieso hast du einen 3D Drucker?


----------



## Icedaft (15. Oktober 2015)

Fein. Kannst du mir sagen, wie ich ein Autoradio am besten an ein PC-Netzteil anschließen kann?


----------



## ebastler (15. Oktober 2015)

Gruppen reguliert: 5-10Ohm 5W Lastwiderstand an 5V, 12V an beide (!) Pluskabel des Autoradios. Also Dauerplus und geschaltetes Plus.

Indy: gleich, aber du kannst dir den Widerstand an 5V sparen.

Dann kannst du entweder das grüne Kabel am 24pin auf Masse Brücken (Strom ans Netzteil - Netzteil läuft), oder da noch einen kleinen Schalter dazwischen machen, dann kannst du es mit diesem ein/ausschalten.

Die Stecker Belegung des Radios musst du raussuchen....

@thresh: Gegenfrage: Warum nicht? [emoji14]


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. Oktober 2015)

leokasi schrieb:


> thermalcrap humbug...



 Das gefällt mir ^^



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Einmal das, zum andeen können auch diverse Kontakte überlastet werden...
> Und da hilft Multirail auch nicht, da wir hier 5-10A OCP für die Laufwerksstränge bräuchten, um sie sicher abzusichern.
> Und das ist wohl eher nicht möglich...
> 
> ...



Dazu kann ich wirklich nur sagen ... Spare dir die Kraft Stefan .. Dort sind viele Leute die müssen wirklich erst auf den Mund^^ fallen um zu lernen worum es hier wirklich geht ... Die müssen erst lernen was es heisst, Hardware im großen Stil nachkaufen zu müssen ... 



Threshold schrieb:


> Man man, als ob du da gegen eine Wand redest.
> Echt erschreckend, was einige Leute für Meinungen vertreten und dass es andere gibt, die den Unsinn dann auch noch glauben.



Das iss ja das schlimme daran ... Viele Argumentieren dabei auch noch so glaubhaft, das du als Laie gar nicht weist wem du glauben schenken darfst und dann einfach bei sparen bleibst ... Ich frage mich dann nur ... Wer übernimmt dann im Falle eines Falles den Schaden ... o_O


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Oktober 2015)

Das ist das gute an Foren. Jeder kann was einwenden. Das schlechte ist das jeder Dämlack was einwenden darf
Jetzt weiss ich warum mein Stiefvater was gegen Foren hat


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. Oktober 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das ist das gute an Foren. Jeder kann was einwenden. Das schlechte ist das jeder Dämlack was einwenden darf
> Jetzt weiss ich warum mein Stiefvater was gegen Foren hat



Oder man muss nur wissen an welche Foren man sich wenden kann und wem man von diesen Leuten Glauben schenken darf


----------



## manu97 (16. Oktober 2015)

Kann mir jemand Seiten empfehlen bei denen ich mich über die Grundlagen der NT Technik informieren kann? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
manu97


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Oktober 2015)

manu97 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand Seiten empfehlen bei denen ich mich über die Grundlagen der NT Technik informieren kann?
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
> manu97


Selbst ist der Mann.

Da schaust am besten in 'normalen' Elektronikforen, um dich über die Grundlagen zu informieren...


----------



## captain_drink (16. Oktober 2015)

manu97 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand Seiten empfehlen bei denen ich mich über die Grundlagen der NT Technik informieren kann?
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
> manu97



Du kannst dir das hier mal durchlesen: PSUs 101: A Detailed Look Into Power Supplies


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. Oktober 2015)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Du kannst dir das hier mal durchlesen: PSUs 101: A Detailed Look Into Power Supplies



Gibt es diese Seite eigentlich auch in deutscher Sprache ???


----------



## captain_drink (16. Oktober 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Gibt es diese Seite eigentlich auch in deutscher Sprache ???



Die Seite schon, den Artikel allerdings nicht.


----------



## Philipus II (16. Oktober 2015)

Jep, was ziemlich schade ist. Abgesehen von der Recherche in ausführlicher Fachliteratur ist das wohl die beste Informationsquelle.


----------



## netheral (16. Oktober 2015)

Irgendwie habe ich was das angeht das Gefühl, dass man schon ziemlich auf verlorenem Posten steht, wenn man sich so etwas ohne Ausbildung / Studium in dem Bereich aneignen möchte. Ich möchte mir bei Zeiten immer wieder Elektronikgrundlagen aneignen, um darauf aufbauen zu können. Aber ich merke, dass an allen Ecken deutlich mehr Vorwissen erforderlich wird, das so mühsam zusammenzuklauben ist, dass es stellenweise frustrierend ist. Wahrscheinlich ist es bei Netzteilen noch schwieriger, da sicher > 99 % der Nutzer einfach eins haben und es ihnen genügt, wenn es funktioniert. Eigentlich braucht man ja auch nicht mehr Wissen, um einen PC zu betreiben: Der Großteil kauft ihn fertig und schaut erst garnicht auf das Netzteil. Und um selber einen PC zu bauen muss man wissen, welche Netzteile passend sind und einfach ein empfohlenes kaufen. Daher ist es in meinen Augen nicht einfach, das Wissen darüber irgendwo zusammengefasst zu finden.

Ich denke, die Antwort auf folgendes wird "Ja" sein, da ich hier bereits mehrere Threads durchgelesen habe: Mein SeaSonic X-560 wackelt so langsam auf die 5 Jahre zu. Haltet ihr es für sinnvoll, dass ich bei gegebener Zeit mal aufrüste? Aufschrauben um Kondensatoren etc. zu begutachten möchte ich nicht im Hinblick auf den Versicherungsschutz - wenn das Ding dann mal brennt, zahlt den Schaden kein Mensch, wenn ich als Laie den Schraubendreher dran hatte. Und zu gefährlich ist mir das auch, habe vor ca. 6 Jahren mal meine Lektion gelernt und einen geschossen bekommen.  Was ich machen könnte ist, das Ding mit mehreren Lampen auszuleuchten und mit einer sehr kleinen Blende + hoher Brennweite das PCB zu fotografieren, in der Hoffnung, dass die Gitter im Bokeh untergehen. Aber allgemein: Wäre es ratsam, da so langsam mal Ersatz ins Auge zu fassen? Ich würde zwar noch warten, bis die neuen Silverstone bzw. Seasonic ausreichend in Tests beleuchtet wurden - derzeit gehe ich davon aus, dass alles noch rund läuft, habe keinerlei Stabilitätsprobleme, kann aber leider ansonsten nur mit nem Multimeter die Spannungen testen, Ripple kann ich privat ja schlecht testen. War ja zum Erscheinen in allen Tests gelobt und hat mir gute Dienste geleistet, verschlechtern möchte ich mich von dem Standpunkt nicht und würde schon gerne etwas ähnlich hochwertiges, aber aktuelleres, kaufen - falls es überhaupt "schon" nötig ist. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2015)

Dein Seasonic kannst du auch 6 Jahre nutzen, das sollte kein Problem sein.
Du kannst es ja austauschen, wenn du das nächste Mal den Rechner aufrüstest, bzw. dir einen neuen Rechner kaufst.


----------



## netheral (17. Oktober 2015)

Danke dir.  Beruhigt mich ziemlich, wahrscheinlich nicht bereits auf nem Böller zu sitzen. Werde dann in Ruhe die neuen Modelle der Hersteller abwarten.

Eine Frage habe ich aber noch, da das leider noch nirgendwo wirklich explizit beschrieben stand: be quiet! Geräte sind ja allgemein hochinteressant und werden hier laufend empfohlen. Deren Netzteile verlieren laut Hersteller die Garantie bei jeglicher Veränderung.
Quelle: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W + sleeven = garantie?

Was ich mich hierbei Frage (falls das überhaupt jemand hier beantworten kann):

Dürfen *gar keine* Kabel gesleevt werden oder nur nichts, das wirklich fix am Netzteil ist? 
Gibt man die Kabel im Gerantiefall wirklich mit ab oder nur das Gerät mit fixem ATX-Strang? 
Falls die Garantie weg ist: Verliere ich auch den Versicherungsschutz, wenn ich die Finger von den Innereien des Netzteils lasse? Ich würde dabei nur das Originalsleeve ab ca. 10 cm entfernen und dann jeden Einzelstrang nach einander ummanteln. Da bin ich mir sehr sicher, dass ich weiss, was ich tue, da ich für mein Seasonic schon komplette Kabelbäume selbst gecripmt habe und wenn ich stets ein Kabel entferne, das dann sleeve und wieder pinne kann in meinen Augen nichts geschehen, was die Sicherheit des Gerätes mindert. 

Gerade letztere Frage ist für mich von essenzieller Bedeutung: Ich kann ggf. damit leben, wenn ich bei einem Defekt garantiemäßig im Regen stehe. Aber der Versicherungsschutz ist da eine andere Sache. Wobei ich mal gehört habe, dass eh keine Versicherung einen selbst gebauten PC abdecken würde, egal ob man die Einzelkomponenten moddet oder nicht - da das Gerät von einem Laien (Laie ist man ja soweit ich weiss so lange, bis man etwas wirklich gelernt hat und die dazugehörige Prüfung bestanden hat - oder irre ich mich?) zusammengestellt und nicht elektronisch abgenommen ist. Die Aussage habe ich von einem früheren Bekannten, der Elektroniker gelernt hat.


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du was am Netzteil veränderst, verlierst du immer die Garantie, das gilt für jeden Hersteller und die Kabel gehören ja auch zum Netzteil.
Nur ist es so, wenn du die Kabel falsch zusammenbaust und das Netzteil damit schrottest und es tauscht, musst du die Kabel ja nicht mit tauschen. Der Hersteller kriegst es also nicht mit, dass du das Netzteil geschrottet hast.
Von daher ist es Kulanz vom Hersteller, denn der könnte ja beim Tausch des Netzteils darauf bestehen, dass er auch die Kabel wieder zurück bekommt.

Ich persönlich sleeve keine Netzteil Kabel. Lohnt meiner meinung nach nicht.
Kauf dir schicke Verlängerungen für die Netzteil Kabel. Da gibt es eine Menge von BitFenix. Die kannst du erst mal besser legen, weil das gesamte Kabel dann länger ist und du siehst nur die Verlängerungen im Window des Case.

Und wenn du das Netzteil öffnest, sieht das der Hersteller sowieso, weil das Siegel beschädigt ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Oktober 2015)

...wobei das ganze auch an DEN RMA Grund für die Dark Power Pro P8 Serie erinnert, bei dem 'Kurzschluss' diagonstiziert wurde...

Und was war die Ursache?!

RICHTIG, die Kabel vom P7...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Oktober 2015)

Geile Sache. Da hat man wieder ein gutes Argument für "kann ich denn nicht eben die Kabel meines xxxx dranlassen"


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Oktober 2015)

wenn du n bq e10 gegen n bq e10 600 täuscht geht des ja, oder Bei g550 gegen g550 pcgh


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde immer die Kabel nehmen, die beim Netzteil dabei sind.
Neu legen schadet auch nicht, da kann man das Case gleich mal reinigen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Oktober 2015)

wenn ein Netzteil nach alter getauscht wird, klar, wenn ich nach 3 Monaten merke, ich brauch mehr Watt,  dann ist des was anderes. das dürfte wohl nur auf 3 von 10.000 Netzteile zutreffen


----------



## ebastler (17. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> wenn ein Netzteil nach alter getauscht wird, klar, wenn ich nach 3 Monaten merke, ich brauch mehr Watt,  dann ist des was anderes. das dürfte wohl nur auf 3 von 10.000 Netzteile zutreffen


Da 95% aller Leute sowieso Benötigte Wattzahl *2 oder 3 kaufen, wohl sogar noch weniger [emoji14]


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich denke eher an Leute wie uns hier, die was aufbauen und dann urplötzlich an die Gelegenheit kommen, was besonderes zu kaufen, wodurch sich der Wattbadarf verdoppelt 

Sowas z.B.
SanDisk Fusion-io ioDrive Octal 5.12TB, PCIe 2.0 x16 (SDFAADMOD-5T12-SF1) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> wenn ein Netzteil nach alter getauscht wird, klar, wenn ich nach 3 Monaten merke, ich brauch mehr Watt,  dann ist des was anderes. das dürfte wohl nur auf 3 von 10.000 Netzteile zutreffen



Also mir ist es noch nie passiert, dass mir nach 3 Monaten auffiel, dass ich mehr Watt brauche.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Oktober 2015)

Haste mal auf den Verbrauch der SSD KARTE oben geschaut? Die 2x 6 Pin pcie Stecker


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab noch nie PCIe SSDs besessen, das Überflüssigste, was es gibt.

Und ich denke, dass dein Link jetzt nicht den normales Käufer anspricht. 
Nicht mal den unnormalen Käufer.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Oktober 2015)

ich sag ja, 3 von 10.000,  das sind 0,3 Promille,  das ist nix.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2015)

Wer sich das Teil kauft, wird sowieso nicht am Netzteil sparen müssen.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie PCIe SSDs besessen, das Überflüssigste, was es gibt.


Sagt der, der regelmäßig über die Notwendigkeit von vernünftig angebundenen M2 Slots fabuliert. Da sind auch nur PCIe SSDs in anderer Bauform.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Oktober 2015)

eben, und die hier läuft sogar auf nem guten 1366 Bord zu Höchstform auf. (Der Stromanbieter bekommt da genau wie der Händler so zwei $-$ statt der Augen)


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sagt der, der regelmäßig über die Notwendigkeit von vernünftig angebundenen M2 Slots fabuliert. Da sind auch nur PCIe SSDs in anderer Bauform.



Eine PCIe SSD nimmt mir einem PCIe Slot weg, als Jahrelanger User von Multi GPU System und Soundkarten geht sowas eben nicht.
Daher überflüssig, denn eine PCIe SSD ist ja nichts anderes als mehrere SSD im Raid0 Verbund.


----------



## ebastler (19. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich denke eher an Leute wie uns hier, die was aufbauen und dann urplötzlich an die Gelegenheit kommen, was besonderes zu kaufen, wodurch sich der Wattbadarf verdoppelt
> 
> Sowas z.B.
> SanDisk Fusion-io ioDrive Octal 5.12TB, PCIe 2.0 x16 (SDFAADMOD-5T12-SF1) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


Ich weiß nicht... Wenn das Ding 150W abführen soll, dann hat es grob geschätzt weit über 100°C. Das hat nur einen winzigen Kühlkörper und sonst kaum Kühlfläche. Ich glaube, die 150W sind in etwa so ne Angabe wie die "750W Netzteil benötigt" auf einer aktuellen GPU.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Oktober 2015)

Wenn das Ding in einen Server kommt der mit ordentlich Durchzug Zwangsbelüftet wird kann man mit den Kühlern auch 150W abführen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2015)

hier darf man nicht vergessen, dass die 150w nicht allein unter dem kühler entstehen, die ganzen nun doch ins werden auch warm. Ohne guten Luftzug kannst du sowas gar nict betreiben. Und da reden wir nicht von nem SilentAirFlow aus nem CustomPC.


----------



## Ralle@ (19. Oktober 2015)

350-Watt-Netzteile von LC-Power, Xilence, Sea Sonic und Super Flower im Test - ComputerBase

Wieder mal ein Lacher der Test.
Die CB kürt als Testsieger ein Netzteil welches 2x das Zeitliche gesegnet hat, ganz großes Kino. Frage mich immer wer bei denen solch Entscheidungen trifft? Ein Netzteil was nicht hält was es verspricht zu empfehlen ist doch ein Witz und dann noch über LC Power herziehen, welches zwar auch nicht gut ist aber alle Tests ohne zu sterben überstand


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (19. Oktober 2015)

Ist der Redakteur nicht Philipus II? 
Ich würde mir bei dem Test noch ein L8 300 bzw 400W wünschen. Wäre interessant zu wissen ob es auch gegen SF und Seasonic verliert, oder ob es empfehlenswerter ist


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2015)

Da sdürfte wohl empfehlenswerter sein.
Trotz veralteter Plattform ist es wenigstens passend eingeordnet.
Der Redakteur ist glaub ich nicht Phil, der heißt glaub nämlich wirklich Philipp?


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Oktober 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Ist der Redakteur nicht Philipus II?


Nein, Chiller...

Aber das ganze Testfeld is ja auch nicht soo besonders toll..

Das einzig gute an dem Test ist aber, dass man mal einen Beleg gegen die Aussage 'probiers aus, wenns zu viel wird, schaltet das Netzteil ab' haben...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2015)

Wieso, es schaltet doch ab, zwar endgültig, aber es ist dann aus


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (19. Oktober 2015)

@ Stefan

Ah, danke. War mir doch so das hier einer von CB rumwuselt.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wieso, es schaltet doch ab, zwar endgültig, aber es ist dann aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Frage ist, ist die HW danach auchnoch heile? Denn eine Chroma ist nicht das selbe wie ein PC (rein von den Schutzschaltungen her gesehen)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2015)

Der wuselt glaub ich in min. drei großen Foren rum


----------



## captain_drink (19. Oktober 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> 350-Watt-Netzteile von LC-Power, Xilence, Sea Sonic und Super Flower im Test - ComputerBase
> 
> Wieder mal ein Lacher der Test.
> Die CB kürt als Testsieger ein Netzteil welches 2x das Zeitliche gesegnet hat, ganz großes Kino. Frage mich immer wer bei denen solch Entscheidungen trifft? Ein Netzteil was nicht hält was es verspricht zu empfehlen ist doch ein Witz und dann noch über LC Power herziehen, welches zwar auch nicht gut ist aber alle Tests ohne zu sterben überstand



Testsieger zu sein bedeutet ja nicht, dass das Produkt empfehlenswert oder gut ist. Wenn unter fünf Rohrkrepierern eines am wenigsten negativ ausfällt, wird es eben zum Testsieger gekürt. 
Dass man von allen Testkandidaten tunlichst die Finger lassen sollte, wird im Fazit deutlich genug gemacht.


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> 350-Watt-Netzteile von LC-Power, Xilence, Sea Sonic und Super Flower im Test - ComputerBase
> 
> Wieder mal ein Lacher der Test.
> Die CB kürt als Testsieger ein Netzteil welches 2x das Zeitliche gesegnet hat, ganz großes Kino. Frage mich immer wer bei denen solch Entscheidungen trifft? Ein Netzteil was nicht hält was es verspricht zu empfehlen ist doch ein Witz und dann noch über LC Power herziehen, welches zwar auch nicht gut ist aber alle Tests ohne zu sterben überstand



Da kannst du mal sehen, dass im Bereich von unter 40€ niemand Wunder vollbringen kann. Netzteile in der Preisklasse taugen nichts, egal welches Logo drauf klebt.


----------



## _chiller_ (19. Oktober 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> 350-Watt-Netzteile von LC-Power, Xilence, Sea Sonic und Super Flower im Test - ComputerBase
> 
> Wieder mal ein Lacher der Test.
> Die CB kürt als Testsieger ein Netzteil welches 2x das Zeitliche gesegnet hat, ganz großes Kino. Frage mich immer wer bei denen solch Entscheidungen trifft? Ein Netzteil was nicht hält was es verspricht zu empfehlen ist doch ein Witz und dann noch über LC Power herziehen, welches zwar auch nicht gut ist aber alle Tests ohne zu sterben überstand


Die dazu passende Antwort hat sogar schon jemand gepostet, ich zitiere:



captain_drink schrieb:


> Testsieger zu sein bedeutet ja nicht, dass das Produkt empfehlenswert oder gut ist. Wenn unter fünf Rohrkrepierern eines am wenigsten negativ ausfällt, wird es eben zum Testsieger gekürt.
> Dass man von allen Testkandidaten tunlichst die Finger lassen sollte, wird im Fazit deutlich genug gemacht.



Abgesehen von den Schutzschaltungen (die bei den anderen Netzteilen übrigens auch nicht toll waren, siehe insbesondere 3,3V bei LC-Power oder 5 V bei Xilence) ist das Sea Sonic das hochwertigste Netzteil im Test. Lange Kabel, eine sehr gute Verarbeitungsqualität, 5 Jahre Garantie und ein hochwertiger Lüfter der immerhin im Idle leise bleibt sind Pluspunkte, die die anderen Netzteile nicht im vollen Umfang bieten.

Zum LC-Power: Am besten wäre es, sich hier das Fazit des Tests durchzulesen, denn ich habe das Netzteil explizit in Schutz genommen. Hergezogen hab ich am ehesten noch über das Corsair, das aber in der Form nicht mehr auf dem Markt erhältlich ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> ...
> Die Frage ist, ist die HW danach auchnoch heile? Denn eine Chroma ist nicht das selbe wie ein PC (rein von den Schutzschaltungen her gesehen)



Hehe, ja, das is mir klar, der Kommentar war ja nicht ernst gemeint


----------



## _chiller_ (19. Oktober 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ist die HW danach auchnoch heile? Denn eine Chroma ist nicht das selbe wie ein PC (rein von den Schutzschaltungen her gesehen)


Dich hab ich noch vergessen  

Am normalen Netzteil-Lautstärke-Testsystem schaltete das Netzteil tatsächlich bei moderater Überlast ab. Fragt sich nur ob es das Netzteil war, oder ob irgendwelche anderen Komponenten aufgrund zu geringer Spannung ausgesetzt haben. Einer Chroma ist die Ausgangsspannung des Netzteils ziemlich egal. Beim Xilence Performance C lagen zum Beispiel auf der 3,3 -Volt-Schiene am Ende nur noch 1,3 Volt an, ein normaler PC wäre damit auf jeden Fall nicht mehr funktionsfähig.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Oktober 2015)

Alter Falter.... 1,3 Volt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Oktober 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Beim Xilence Performance C lagen zum Beispiel auf der 3,3 -Volt-Schiene am Ende nur noch 1,3 Volt an, ein normaler PC wäre damit auf jeden Fall nicht mehr funktionsfähig.


...was zu überprüfen wäre...

Da gar nichts mehr aus den Hauptleitungen versorgt wird, außer Motoren für Laufwerke vielleicht, würde ich nicht davon ausgehen wollen, dass das passieren wird.

Eher würde ich davon ausgehen wollen, dass das ganze verdammt tolerant ist und weit weniger Spannung benötigt, als wir alle denken!

Ich schmeiße daher einfach mal so um die 2V für die +3,3V Leitung in den Raum...


----------



## _chiller_ (19. Oktober 2015)

Das könnte gut möglich sein, allerdings kann ich das im Praxiseinsatz nicht nachprüfen. Mein Testsystem belastet fast ausschließlich die 12-Volt-Schiene.


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2015)

Du brauchst dringen mehr Geräte mit 3,3 Volt.
Also her mit den Disketten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2015)

Lach, 1.8" sata tuts auch, oder msata mit adapter


----------



## Philipus II (19. Oktober 2015)

Ich seh schon, ich muss mal ausprobieren, ab welcher Spannung Komponenten versagen/beschädigt werden.


----------



## 100001 (19. Oktober 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> 350-Watt-Netzteile von LC-Power, Xilence, Sea Sonic und Super Flower im Test - ComputerBase
> 
> Wieder mal ein Lacher der Test.
> Die CB kürt als Testsieger ein Netzteil welches 2x das Zeitliche gesegnet hat, ganz großes Kino. Frage mich immer wer bei denen solch Entscheidungen trifft? Ein Netzteil was nicht hält was es verspricht zu empfehlen ist doch ein Witz und dann noch über LC Power herziehen, welches zwar auch nicht gut ist aber alle Tests ohne zu sterben überstand



Naja CB, schau dir mal die Negativpunkte genauer an:

Optik
Namensgebung
Single statt DualRail bei 350W
Kurze Kabel

Gut Kurze Kabel, aber MMN. gehört das eher zu Neutral,
das so ein günstiges NT eher für z.b. oben verbaute NT ist als in einem ATX Tower unten



Threshold schrieb:


> Da kannst du mal sehen, dass im Bereich von unter 40€ niemand Wunder vollbringen kann. Netzteile in der Preisklasse taugen nichts, egal welches Logo drauf klebt.


LC Silvershild 300W


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2015)

wenn da n s7 350 bei gewesen wäre ...


----------



## Philipus II (19. Oktober 2015)

Das LC-Power ist fake 80 Plus Silber. Die Kondensatoren sind auch ziemlich mies. Ich würde dem Ding keinen Rechner anvertrauen. Wenn ein Hersteller bewusst bei 80 Plus schummelt kann ich einfach nicht vertrauen.,.


----------



## 100001 (19. Oktober 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Das LC-Power ist fake 80 Plus Silber



Das Silvershild hat kein Silver weil es nicht für 115V ist,
aber klar 115V spielt in der EU so eine große Rolle.

Ansonsten schneidet es durchweg nichts schlechter als ein BQ ab,
teils sogar besser


----------



## _chiller_ (19. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> wenn da n s7 350 bei gewesen wäre ...


Das ist heute gefühlt der zwanzigste Kommentar den ich in dem Wortlaut höre  Das Problem ist, dass ich nur eine begrenzte Zeit an der Chroma-Teststation zur Verfügung habe. Bei der relativ geringen Anzahl an Netzteilen die ich pro Besuch testen kann, möchte ich nicht die wertvollen Plätze mit Netzteilen belegen, die schon bei CB im Test waren und bei denen es in absehbarer Zeit aufgrund ihres Alters mal Nachfolger geben sollte. Da teste ich lieber neue Netzteile oder jene, die noch nicht bei CB getestet wurden


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2015)

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, daß war nicht so gemeint wie du es auffasst, eher, dass zu viel Müll auf dem Markt ist


----------



## _chiller_ (19. Oktober 2015)

Ach, so war der Beitrag also gemeint  Vermutlich hätte ein L8 den Vergleichstest problemlos gewinnen können, es wäre wohl das einzige Netzteil mit einem leisen Lüfter (das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung) und funktionierenden Schutzschaltungen (reine Spekulation meinerseits) gewesen


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Oktober 2015)

In einem anderen Forum, dass hier nicht näher genannt werden möchte, bei dem der Philip früher irgendwas getan hat, ist jetzt im Netzteilbereich der erste Teil von meinem RM650i Userreview online...

Teil2 kommt, wenn DHL aus den Hufen kommt...


----------



## ebastler (20. Oktober 2015)

@Unterspannung: Mein Mainboard überwacht die Spannungen und schaltet bei Unter/Überspannung selbständig ab. Durfte ich mal bei einem kurzen Stromausfall bemerken. Das Netzteil schaltete nicht komplett ab, aber die Spannungen brachen ein - was mein Mainboard mit einem Reboot und einem Warn-Screen im BIOS quittierte. Asus surge protection irgendwas hat eine Unterspannung festgestellt, was an einem unterdimensionierten oder defekten Netzteil liegen könne, ich solle das prüfen.

Hab das natürlich ignoriert, ich hatte einfach einen Stromausfall der minimal länger war als die hold-up Time des Netzteils, weswegen es kurz wegbrach.
Mein Server lief durch, mein Modem machte einen Reboot.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (20. Oktober 2015)

Kann eine Unterspannung eigentlich auch die Teile beschädigen? Dass der Rechner nicht (stabil) laufen würde kann ich ja verstehen, aber kann der Rechner auch Schaden nehmen? Und wenn ja, wie? Werden dann die Wandler überlastet?


----------



## Philipus II (20. Oktober 2015)

Es ist grundsätzlich möglich, dass Spannungswandler auf Mainboards und Grafikkarten überlastet werden. Ausprobiert hat das soweit ich weis bisher keiner systematisch.


----------



## ebastler (20. Oktober 2015)

Nein, kann sie nicht, eigentlich. Also, wenn das Board vernünftig designt ist.

Wenn die Abwärtswandler für CPU und co. Allerdings ******* implementiert sind, und weniger Spannung kriegen, als die wollen, könnte es in Extremsituationen durchaus sein, dass sie die volle Eingangsspannung durchlassen an die CPU, oder was auch immer. Und dann *puff*

Hier ein Beispielschaltbild für einen sehr simplen Abwärtswandler... Wenn da die Treiberschaltung spinnt, dann kann das Ding durchaus die volle Eingangsspannung auf den Chip heizen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde mir da eher Gedanken um fallende Wiederstände und damit steigender Stromstärke machen. Wenn das Netzteil dann nicht rechtzeitig dicht macht, glüht es noch immer.


----------



## ebastler (20. Oktober 2015)

Fallende Widerstände?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Oktober 2015)

Wiederstände sind doch Spannungsabhangig, oder verdreh ich da was?


----------



## ebastler (20. Oktober 2015)

Ne, die sind konstant... Ein Widerstand hat immer den selben Widerstand. Bei weniger Spannung fließt einfach weniger Strom.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Oktober 2015)

ah ok,

gilt dass den uch für die wiederstände der strukturbreite im Chip?


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2015)

100001 schrieb:


> LC Silvershild 300W



Hatte ich schon in der Hand gehabt. Hat mich jetzt nicht beeindruckt.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> In einem anderen Forum, dass hier nicht näher genannt werden möchte, bei dem der Philip früher irgendwas getan hat, ist jetzt im Netzteilbereich der erste Teil von meinem RM650i Userreview online...
> 
> Teil2 kommt, wenn DHL aus den Hufen kommt...



Ich hab zufällig ein Review gefunden. 
Review Userreview -Corsair RM650i- von Stefan Payne - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ah ok,
> 
> gilt dass den uch für die wiederstände der strukturbreite im Chip?



Ich glaube du hast gerade Halbleiter im Kopf, da ist der Widerstand Temperaturabhängig, aber nicht Spannungsabhängigen.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (20. Oktober 2015)

Heho Leute
Gerade eben hatte ich ne Diskusion  mit jemand über Pico Netzteile. Von denen hab ich davor noch nie wirklich was gehört, aber er behauptet wirklich man könnte ein Gaming Sytem mit mehreren Pico Netzteilen betreiben. Mit Lötarbeit würde es gehen  wenn man mehrere nimmt und in Reihe schaltet.

Nun wollte ich mal fragen ob sowas _theoretisch_ gehen würde?
 Ich selber bezweifel es stark und halte gar nichts davon, aber eine eindeutige technische Widerlegung wusst ich auch nicht


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (20. Oktober 2015)

Klar geht das Theoretisch, ob´s allerdings lange funktioniert, bzw im Einschaltmoment nen Knall gibt und die HW schrott ist... Ich würd sagen probieren und danach heulen


----------



## Philipus II (20. Oktober 2015)

Wenn müssen man die wohl parallel schalten. In Reihe wird sehr ungesund.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Oktober 2015)

Ist völliger Bullshit, da die Teile einfach so grotten schlecht sind, dass es sich nicht lohnt, drüber zu reden.
Zumal die auch so derb teuer sind, dass das finanziell sich schon mal gar nicht lohnt...


----------



## poiu (20. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon in der Hand gehabt. Hat mich jetzt nicht beeindruckt.



die Silvershield sind eigentlich ganz brauchbar halt nichts besonderes, damals beim erscheinen eines der effizientesten NT bis 80W Last
aber die NT sind doch EOL und nicht der Rede wert


----------



## Pu244 (20. Oktober 2015)

Die Picos lohnen sich nur wenn man  ein System aus einer Gleichstromquelle wie einem Akku (z.B. LKW oder PKW) oder Solaranlage speisen will. Zu beachten ist das die Teile passiv nur 30-40% ihrer Leistung liefern, sprich selbst die stärksten bringen es dann auf bloß 60W. Niederspannungsnetzteile sind generell sehr teuer, für ein 600W Netzteil kann man soviel hinblättern wie für einen mittleren Zocker PC, da sind die Picos eine gute Alternative.

Ich habe meine Schnapsidee, den Atom damit zu betreiben bitter bereut, das Ding hat schnell seinen Geist aufgegeben und war insgesamt fast so teuer wie mein Seasonic X460FL, das danach kam (geniales Gerät).


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab zufällig ein Review gefunden.
> Review Userreview -Corsair RM650i- von Stefan Payne - ComputerBase Forum


Solch ein Zufall aber auch 

Aber niemand was dazu gesagt hat?
Keine Meinungen? 
Keine Anregungen?
Keine Kritiken??

Seid ihr von dem Bericht so sehr überwältigt?!


----------



## Gripschi (20. Oktober 2015)

Sie haben halt Angst vor deinen Rechtschaffenen Eifer...

Der Text sowie Aufbau ist gut gelungen.
Fehlen nur noch die Tests von der Chroma.


----------



## poiu (20. Oktober 2015)

ich warte ab bis du alle Daten hast


----------



## Philipus II (20. Oktober 2015)

Jep, auch wenn ich hier selber einen Report zu einem RMi 650 liegen habe. Ich hebe die Rohdaten der PCGH Tests ja immer auf.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> die Silvershield sind eigentlich ganz brauchbar halt nichts besonderes, damals beim erscheinen eines der effizientesten NT bis 80W Last
> aber die NT sind doch EOL und nicht der Rede wert



DA haben wir dann unterschiedliche Meinungen, was "brauchbar" ist. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Solch ein Zufall aber auch
> 
> Aber niemand was dazu gesagt hat?
> Keine Meinungen?
> ...



Wenn du Chroma Werte hast, kommen die ersten Kommentare.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Oktober 2015)

ich denke auch, daß wäre schon mal gut zu wissen, bevor ich n Unboxing kommentiere 
Das ist für mich immer so, naja nichtssagend. Klar, es ist gut zu wissen, dass die Kabellängen wohl stimmen, aber das wirklich wichtige sind ja die Messwerte.

Mal sehen ob ich die RMi und RMx wieder aus meiner Empfehlungsliste nehmen muss oder nicht


----------



## Icedaft (21. Oktober 2015)

Für unsere Forscher, Entwickler und Tester:

http://www.conrad.biz/ce/de/content...id=36415_NL_B2B_20151021_Image&agn=0045292891


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Oktober 2015)

THX, mal anschauen...
Zu viele Infos kann man ja eh nicht haben


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Oktober 2015)

Oh und das HX650i ist zurück und liegt geöffnet auf dem Tisch...

Und natürlich ist mir einiges aufgefallen...


----------



## _chiller_ (21. Oktober 2015)

HX650i?


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Oktober 2015)

rm650i....
Und 'Wavesoldering' sucks...


----------



## _chiller_ (21. Oktober 2015)

Hier ein Beispiel für echtes Qualitätsfernsehen:
"We collected his hard drives" FBI agent from Limitless TV series holds up PC power supply - 9GAG


----------



## poiu (21. Oktober 2015)

so angemeldet zum Conrad event


----------



## Icedaft (21. Oktober 2015)

Du kannst ja mal ein Feedback geben, ob es hilfreich war...


----------



## Stern1710 (21. Oktober 2015)

Hatte ich doch kürzlich in Orange is the new Black.
Hauptperson sucht im Gefängis nach einemHandy und findet einen PC, der"Out of order" ist. Sie öffnet und und: 
Man finder ein Mainboard in Gold-Schwarz (Asus) ohne CPU oder Kühler


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2015)

Und die hat das Board dann so umgebaut, dass sie über das Lan Kabel telefonieren konnte.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Oktober 2015)

Ne das war ein teures mit einer hohen Stabilität und damit hat er sich durch Alcatraz gebuddelt und hat es anschließend als Boot benutzt und danach einen PC draus gebaut


----------



## Pu244 (21. Oktober 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ne das war ein teures mit einer hohen Stabilität und damit hat er sich durch Alcatraz gebuddelt und hat es anschließend als Boot benutzt und danach einen PC draus gebaut



Mac Gyver könnte das, natürlich nur mit der obligatorischen Büroklammer...


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Oktober 2015)

So, noch mal das Innenleben des RM650i angeschaut...
Ähm, naja, also, seht ihr dann...


----------



## DarkScorpion (21. Oktober 2015)

Nee da war noch ein Handy drinne mitsamt Ladekabel. Kann die Serie nur empfehlen die ersten beiden Staffeln waren richtig gut


----------



## mimax (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: NT gut?*

Tagchen,
der Thread ist ewig lang und deshalb sorry wenn meine Frage schon einmal hier gestellt wurde...
Ich habe atm einen Xeon E3-1231 V3, und ein BeQuiet L8 530 Watt Bronze PSU.
Nun plane ich demnächst meine Grafikkarte (GTX 760) auf mindestens eine GTX 980 (vlt sich sogar eine GTX 980 Ti) aufzürüsten.

Nun meine Frage: Ist mit den 530 Watt das Betreiben einer GTX 980 Ti ohne OC problemlos möglich, oder wird das zu knapp?
Diverse Netzteil-Rechner spucken dafür leider sehr unterschiedliche Ergebnisse aus...

Wichtig zu erwähnen ist wohl noch, dass über das Netzteil auch ein alter 5:4 Monitor per Molex versorgt wird.

Mein restliches System:
CPU, PSU und Graka s. o.
Gigabyte Z97X-SLI (ich weiß Z97 mit Xeon macht nicht so viel Sinn^^)
8GB 1600MHz Ram
Asus Soundkarte
Crucial MX100 120GB SSD
WD 500GB HDD
Seagate Baracuda 250 GB HDD
(normale Luftkühlung für CPU und 2 zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter)

Danke schonmal für alle Antworten!


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (24. Oktober 2015)

Bei einer 980(Ti) sollte es schon ein E10 500W, Coolermaster V550SM 550W, oder SF Leadex 550W sein


----------



## mimax (24. Oktober 2015)

nur weil die effizienter sind?
ist das wirklich so knapp?


----------



## FrozenPie (24. Oktober 2015)

mimax schrieb:


> nur weil die effizienter sind?
> ist das wirklich so knapp?


Nein , weil die allesamt Indy-Reguliert sind während das L8 Gruppe ist 
Sagt dir nichts? Schau hier rein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...1-warum-immer-e10-empfehlung.html#post7381527


----------



## captain_drink (24. Oktober 2015)

Es geht nicht um die Nennleistung, sondern die Technik, i.e. Spannungsregulation usw.

Eine 980 ginge da m.E. noch i.O.; sofern das L8 nicht schon älter als ca. drei Jahre ist, kann man das durchaus noch ein Jahr (o.ä.) nutzen.
Einer 980 Ti würde ich allerdings ein neues NT spendieren, weil die technischen Anforderungen an das NT dort noch mal höher sind. Bei einer Ausgabe von 700€ für eine Grafikkarte sollten die ca. 90€ für ein adäquates NT ohnehin drin sein.


----------



## mimax (24. Oktober 2015)

Das mit der Regulierung wusste ich, jedoch nicht mit den Namen. 
Deshalb hat es mich anfangs verwirrt.
Das L8 ist weniger ca. 1,5 Jahre alt.
Ich werde einfach auf Nummer sicher gehen und das jetzige in meinen Zweit-Rechner im Wohnzimmer hauen.
Für Netflix und Co. reicht das allemal...
Danke für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2015)

Für eine GTX 980 kannst du das L8 weiter nutzen, das sollte passen.
Für eine GTX 980 Ti würde ich aber ein neues Netzteil kaufen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (25. Oktober 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Bei einer 980(Ti) sollte es schon ein E10 500W, Coolermaster V550SM 550W, oder SF Leadex 550W sein



Ich würde deiner Liste noch das CoolerMaster V550 anhängen. Das ist der Nachfolger vom V550SM


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Oktober 2015)

ist dem so? oder ist das "nur" ein v sm ohne cm?


----------



## tsd560ti (25. Oktober 2015)

Nene, das ist nochmal deutlich teurer und eher als günstigere (und auch schlechtere) Alternative zum P11 anzusehen. 
Allerdings hat das Superflower im cb Test besser als das V550 abgeschnitten und ist dabei noch günstiger.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Oktober 2015)

das hat man bei sf ja öfter.


----------



## the_leon (25. Oktober 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Nene, das ist nochmal deutlich teurer und eher als günstigere (und auch schlechtere) Alternative zum P11 anzusehen.
> Allerdings hat das Superflower im cb Test besser als das V550 abgeschnitten und ist dabei noch günstiger.



das war aber das leadex platinum, nicht das gold
be quiet! Dark Power Pro P11 im Test - ComputerBase

das ist auch nicht mehr günstiger, sondern 5€ teurer


----------



## Pittermann (25. Oktober 2015)

Der Vorteil des V550 ist die geringe Größe (140mm lang).


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (25. Oktober 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ich würde deiner Liste noch das CoolerMaster V550 anhängen. Das ist der Nachfolger vom V550SM





Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ist dem so? oder ist das "nur" ein v sm ohne cm?



Nicht nur Voll Modular, sondern das Netzteil hat auch einen anderen (Hauseigenen) Lüfter bekommen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Oktober 2015)

ok, denn 
ab in meine Liste damit


----------



## Philipus II (25. Oktober 2015)

Das Cooler Master V550 ist die absolut unagefochtene Empfehlung, wenn ein besonders kompaktes Netzteil wegen der maximal möglichen Einbautiefe im Gehäuse gebraucht wird.


----------



## poiu (25. Oktober 2015)

ja das NT ist gut, technisch ist es aber identisch zum VSM einziger unterschied ist der Lüfter und das es Vollmodular ist.

Somit wenn jemand günstig ein VSM bekommt und ihn der gleitlager Lüfter nicht stört kann da auch zugreifen


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Oktober 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> Somit wenn jemand günstig ein VSM bekommt und ihn der gleitlager Lüfter nicht stört kann da auch zugreifen


Nur das 450W hat 'nen Gleitlager Lüfter, der Rest 2BB, Yate Loon aber, die z.T. deutlich wahrnehmbare Lager/Motorgeräusche von sich geben.


----------



## fuibauer (25. Oktober 2015)

Ist es eine gute Entscheidung, den Lüfter eines Netzteiles zu tauschen? Hab das Netzteil schon beim Hersteller eingeschickt gehabt, aber der meinte es sei in Ordnung... Der Lüfter des Netzteil klackert die ganze Zeit im Idle und ist somit immer störend... Es handelt sich um ein FSP Aurum S 500 Watt (3 Jahre alt).


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Oktober 2015)

Nein, furchtbar schlechte Idee...
Denn wenn was schief geht, ist dein Hinterteil ab!

Da ists dann sinnvoller, dir ein neues Netzteil mit gescheitem Lüfter zu kaufen...


----------



## the_leon (26. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du am NT rumpfuscht, dann bist du der Hersteller dieser gefährlichen Konstruktion...
Wenn dann z.B. Deine Wohnung abfackelt,dann bist du dran und nicht der eigentliche Hersteller  dieses Teils


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2015)

fuibauer schrieb:


> Ist es eine gute Entscheidung, den Lüfter eines Netzteiles zu tauschen? Hab das Netzteil schon beim Hersteller eingeschickt gehabt, aber der meinte es sei in Ordnung... Der Lüfter des Netzteil klackert die ganze Zeit im Idle und ist somit immer störend... Es handelt sich um ein FSP Aurum S 500 Watt (3 Jahre alt).



Aurum eben. Die Dinger haben nie brauchbare Lüfter drin.
Kauf dir ein neues Netzteil und bastel nicht am alten herum.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (26. Oktober 2015)

Hier gibts n´ E5 und ein TE der es unbedingt solange benutzen will, wie es Strom liefert. Hilfe


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Oktober 2015)

Mission erledigt. War ich wohl zu lahmarschig.


----------



## NuVirus (26. Oktober 2015)

Was sagt ihr, Thermaltake smart Se 730w an i7 4770k und Asus Strix 980Ti ok oder muss der User im Forum neu kaufen?
Er plant demnächst ne 980Ti zu kaufen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...k-asus-strix-gtx980ti-dc3oc-takten-frage.html


----------



## Birbus (26. Oktober 2015)

Also das Thermaltake smart Se 730w ist wirklich nicht so pralle alleine die extrem billigen caps. Ich finde wer Geld für eine 980 ti hat sollte auch genug für ein ordentliches Netzteil über haben und das ist das Thermaltake smart Se 730w nicht.

Ganz nebenbei, ich finde es ja besonders lustig wie auf ihrer Seite von "Top Quality made Capacitor" die Rede ist und daneben ein billo aishi abgebildet wird 
Frei nach dem Motto "ach die sind eh zu dumm um was zu merken"
Thermaltake - Global - Smart SE 730W - SPS-730M


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Oktober 2015)

aber heute schon 2 mal "Mission completed"


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Oktober 2015)

Hey Leute, ich müsste euch mal auf euer Lieblingsthema "Adapter" ansprechen. 
Da mein drittes TruePower Clsssic die Grätsche gemacht hat, habe ich bei MF das Superflower GoldenGreen HX450 anstatt 38€ Zeitwert angeboten bekommen. Dieses Gerät hat leider nur 8Pin+6Pin, meine 290X hat aber dummerweise 2x 8Pin Stecker, die ich wohl unter Luft nicht auslasten werde.

Kann man an der Stelle einen 6 zu 8 Pin Adapter verwenden oder ist da noch das L8 630 das kleinere übel?


----------



## Stanley Smith (26. Oktober 2015)

Hat das hx450 nicht 2x6+2 Pin?


----------



## _chiller_ (26. Oktober 2015)

Selbst das HX350 hat schon genügend Stromstecker, eigentlich müsste das passen.


----------



## captain_drink (26. Oktober 2015)

Stanley Smith schrieb:


> Hat das hx450 nicht 2x6+2 Pin?



Hat es.


----------



## NuVirus (26. Oktober 2015)

Freund von mir will für neuen Skylake i5 non k und R9 390 OCZ ModXStream Pro 600 Watt Netzteil im Test - Innenleben (3/5) nutzen ka wie alt genau aber macht irgendwie komischen Eindruck.


----------



## Philipus II (26. Oktober 2015)

Das OCZ bitte ablösen.


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Oktober 2015)

Danke euch, dann hat Mindfactory fehlerhafte Angaben auf der Website und dem AT-Gerät steht nichts im Wege.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (27. Oktober 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich müsste euch mal auf euer Lieblingsthema "Adapter" ansprechen.
> Da mein drittes TruePower Clsssic die Grätsche gemacht hat ... Dieses Gerät hat leider nur 8Pin+6Pin ...



Wie geht sowas denn ... Wie killt man denn bitte solch ein Netzteil ... Ich dachte die Plattform iss unverwüstlich  ... Nimmt dein Rechner mit OC so viel Saft das sich reihenweise die Netzteile verabschieden ??? Oder iss da irgendwas faul ???

Laut Geizhals, hat das HX 450 2x 6/8 Pin PCIe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tsd560ti (27. Oktober 2015)

Die Netzteile kamen immer in OVP, teilweise von Antec und teilweise vom Händler und haben beim Einbau funktioniert. Wenn gespielt wurde (Altes Rennspiel/ 2x MP-Shooter) schmierten sie dann immer ab. Zwei mal das 450er, einmal hatte ich auch ein 550er. 
Die Schutzschaltungen sind laut Website komplett vorhanden, also sollte im Falle einer Überlast das Netzteil ja abschalten.
Das alte Coolermaster GX Lite 600Watt läuft auch in der Übergangszeit, deshalb wundert mich das doch sehr warum die mit der Seasonic Plattform kaputt gehen und bin zuversichtlich, dass das Superflower passt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Oktober 2015)

Es kann auch einfach sein, dass du schlicht eine ungünstige Konfiguration erwischt hast, die grundsätzlich nicht funktioniert.

Hab sowas ähnliches schon mal mit ASUS Boards und GF1x0 Karten erlebt...
Das ganze ist reproduzierbar in der 2. Szene vom 3DMark 06 abgeschmiert.

Ganz ab davon solltest du auch den Hersteller informieren...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Oktober 2015)

Halli Hallo 
Ich wollte mal fragen... Ich hab ein altes, wenig gelaufenes SuperFlower SF400p12g. Dummerweise hat es das Problem, das der Atx Stecke ein Pin Fehlt (Kabel auch irgendwie nicht dran) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun ist die Frage: könnte man trotzdem ein I945er S775 System mit C2D 5200 und evtl. Kleiner alten Grafikkarte betreiben trotz fehlendem Pol?


----------



## Philipus II (27. Oktober 2015)

Der Pin ist doch nie belegt. Zumindest bei allen Netzteilen der letzten 10 Jahre.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Oktober 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Der Pin ist doch nie belegt. Zumindest bei allen Netzteilen der letzten 10 Jahre.


Echt? Wäre mir nicht bewusst. Mein Golden Field 350PP hat auch alle Pins belegt (und eine Nikotin Fahne) mein Hec 250Lrpt auch
Edit: oder meinst du ein Potential?


----------



## Pu244 (27. Oktober 2015)

Das Ding ist einmal Masse, wenn ich das richtig interpretiere für die -12V. Bei Mainboards der letzten 10+ Jahre wird dieser Pin allerdings nie verwendet.Hab mich auchmal gefragt ob mein Netzteil vollständig ist. Man muß nur aufpassen wenn man eine Uraltkiste vom Schlage eines Pentium I oder II damit betreiben möchte.

EDIT:


Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Echt? Wäre mir nicht bewusst. Mein Golden Field 350PP hat auch alle Pins belegt (und eine Nikotin Fahne) mein Hec 250Lrpt auch



Soweit ich weiß wird er hauptsächlich belegt um Nachfragen seitens der Kunden (da fehlt ein Pin, ich will ein neues Netzteil!) vorzubeugen. Wenn man eine ältere ATX Norm erfüllen will  muß der Pin auch seine Funktion erfüllen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Oktober 2015)

Oh ähm ok. 
Es wäre ein günstigeres 775 Board mit C2D,eventuell eine HD 4730. Ich kann das NT ja mal mit meiner Athlon XP Schüssel testen


----------



## tsd560ti (27. Oktober 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Es kann auch einfach sein, dass du schlicht eine ungünstige Konfiguration erwischt hast, die grundsätzlich nicht funktioniert.
> 
> Hab sowas ähnliches schon mal mit ASUS Boards und GF1x0 Karten erlebt...
> Das ganze ist reproduzierbar in der 2. Szene vom 3DMark 06 abgeschmiert.
> ...



Okay, Antec werde ich dann auf jeden Fall in Kenntnis setzen. 
Mit der ungünstigen Kombination meinst du also, dass meine Hardware mit dieser Netzteilserie/plattform nicht gut zusammenarbeitet oder dass meine Hardware an sich jedes moderne Netzteil in diesen Defekt kriegt? 

Daraus resultierend frage ich mich, ob ich das neue GoldenGreen gefahrlos an mein System hängen kann. Sollte man es aus der Sig nicht sehen poste ich es natürlich gerne.


----------



## Support@ANTEC (28. Oktober 2015)

Hi, Ich bin PSU bei Antec in Taiwan.

Du vergleichst 450W mit 600W NTs. Nachdem wie Du sagtst 3 NTs von uns es nicht gemacht haben, nimm bitte fuer dein System ein TP-650C. Die R9 macht overclocked auf Systemebene 600-650 W. Die NTs waren also alle 3 in Ordnung, du hast sie nur überlastet.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Oktober 2015)

Haha war ja klar das das kommt. 
Steht ja auch auf der Verpackung das man mindestens 700 Watt braucht usw. 
Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, das der Liebe tsd560ti den Energieverbrauch seines Systems mit einem Energiekostenmessgerät misst.
Ausserdem, da er ja auch das TPC 550 probiert hat, und selbst seine Möhre braucht die nicht - wenn es schlecht läuft max. 450 Watt.  Und die müsste auch ein 450 Watt NT Schultern. Brauch ich ja auch nicht draufzumalen was nicht drin ist, wa? 
Ausserdem wenn es überlastet ist, schaltet es ja ab. Aber danach sollte es ja wieder gehen. Und das 450er schaltet wahrscheinlich frühstens ab bei 500 Watt.
Schauen wir nach was chiller im Review http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-review-antec-true-power-classic-tp-450c.html
Gesagt hat. Aha, das TPC 450 verkraftet real im Alltag 550 Watt und bei 630 Watt schaltet es ab. Da ich nicht glaube,das die Serienstreuung so gross ist,das die nun schon bei 450-500 Watt ins Jenseits beförderte werden, denke ich das die Konfiguration hätte mit den Netzteilen auf jeden Fall laufen müssen (!!!!!), wenn auch das NT leicht überlastet werden könnte. Vor allem das 550er hat nix zu Maulen. 
Unglaublich wie Supports immer rauswinden. Sony schiebt Kaputte Displays durch wohl eine minderwertige Charge auf Bedienerfehler und die sollen 150 Taler für den Tausch zahlen.
Aber kann ja nicht jeder Support so gut sein wie Samsung und Nanoxia.
Achso und ausserdem sollte es auch wohl klar sein das die anderen 600 Watt NT (also das L8, das Gx kenne ich nicht, ist wahrscheinlich auch nur älteres Durchschnitt CWT Teil) nicht so herrlich sind. Das Antec TPC ist deutlich besser. Besserer Fertiger, Gold, Indy... Die Liste geht auch noch länger.
Naja wenigstens hat der Tsd560ti mit einem SF vermutlich einen leiseren PC.
Schönen Nachmittag noch.


----------



## the_leon (28. Oktober 2015)

Der Support gefällt mir!
Mangelhafte Deutschkenntnisse und keine Ahnung von den eigenen Produkten...
Zu 3rad gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen...


Edit: Tsd, nimm doch eine TC-650...
Ich wette, dass es dann auch nicht läuft!


----------



## Support@ANTEC (28. Oktober 2015)

Also mein Deutsch ist nach 10 Jahren Taiwan tatsächlich schlechter geworden 

Ich weiss nicht was tsd4560ti da anstellt, aber entweder sind die NTs nicht ausreichend belüftet oder er overclocked zu sehr. Aber 450 is definitiv zu wenig und 550 borderline. Und andere brngen es auf 650 W wie HardOCP. Und wie Ihr selbst schreibt, die TPC sind gut und 3 auf einmal ist unmöglich. Und die zicken nicht mit R9 290X rum.


----------



## DerFoehn (28. Oktober 2015)

450 sind definitiv ausreichend.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Oktober 2015)

hat die 290 schon fehlende glättungskondensatoren?


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (28. Oktober 2015)

Glaube die fehlen schon länger. Also ja.


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Oktober 2015)

Danke an Antec und an die Mitglieder, dass ihr euch um die Aifklärung bemüht 

Nein, alles ist drauf. Es ist die Matrix mit der 14-Phasen Stromversorgung und besserer Kühlung als das Werksmodell. Edit: Falls Änderungen am PCB im Vergleich zu Vorgängergenerationen gemeint sind wäre hier ein Bild: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/images/s...-matrix-290x-780ti/asus-matrix-290x-10-rs.jpg

Das übergangsweise genutzte 600Watt Modell bietet die gleiche Leistung auf 12Volt wie das defekte TP550-C, also 540Watt und versorgt das System nun seit >3Monaten. 
Sollte das Netzteil überlastet worden sein, sollte auch eigentlich die beworbene OPP eingesprungen sein, oder sehe ich da etwas falsch?
Belüftung ist direkt ab Gehäuseboden gegeben und ein Staubfilter installiert, der bei jedem Netzteilausbau (also monatlich) gereinigt wurde.
Erklären kann ich mir die Defekte nicht, aber bei Interesse an dem defekten Gerät zur Überprüfung könnt ihr euch sicherlich auch mit Mindfactory in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Oktober 2015)

Das Thema Glättungskondensatoren auf der Grafikkarte ist eine Grundsatzgeschichte der Hersteller tss.  Hat nix mit dem Custom Layout deiner Karte zu tun.

Ich glaub aber bei ner 290x nicht, dass die so Peaked, dass das NT es das nicht verträgt,  zumal die Grund läßt mit dem AMD eh anders liegt.
Seitens Antec wurde ich die Kombination genauestens prüfen,  hier scheint einevRuckkoppung der Hardware ins NT zu kommen, die das NT letztendlich killt.


----------



## Support@ANTEC (28. Oktober 2015)

Er scheint aber den Luefter der karte runtergeschraubt zu haben und das haut den Verbauch nach oben. Das System haelt instabilen Strom laenger aus als die OPP eines 550ers im Vergleich zu nem 600er. Du hast auch geschrieben, dass sowie Du spielst sich das System verabschiedet. WIE macht es das? Black Screen und Restart oder wie sonst?


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Oktober 2015)

Meinen Thread wollte ich gerade verlinken, aber ihr habt ihn wohl schon gelesen.
Jedes mal ist der PC einfach schlagartig ausgegangen. Danach hat er sich nicht von alleine hochgefahren. 
Dann habe ich versucht ihn hochzufahren und die Videos mit dem Zirpen kommen zustande. Macht man das Netzteil am Netzschalter aus und wieder an ist das Geräusch weg. Versucht man den PC dann zu starten kommt nach 3-5 Sekunden wieder das Zirpen. Der Netzteillüfter ist ohne Funktion.
Beim Test an einem Lüfter wurde dieser nicht angetrieben. Später wurde aus dem Zirpen dauerhaft das Rauschen. 
Beim 3. Startversuch mit dem 2. TruePower (das 550Watt von euch) gab es dann einen lauten Knall und Gestank. Zuvor (Ende 2. Startversuch) kam einmal kurz Strom an den Lüfter und es kam sehr warme Luft aus dem Netzteil.


----------



## Support@ANTEC (28. Oktober 2015)

Setze mal alles auf Stock und deaktiviere C6 & C7 Modi im UEFI/BIOS und spiel dieselben spiele


----------



## Support@ANTEC (28. Oktober 2015)

PS, das erste zickte wie das Zweite oder das Dritte?


----------



## ebastler (28. Oktober 2015)

Zur Leistung: Ich habe eine stark übertaktete 290X lange mit einem BeQuiet E9 480W betrieben, und selten >400-450W gebraucht (Messgerät primätseitig). Rein leistungsmäßig müsste tsds System locker passen. Ich habe auch einen Customkühler drauf. 

Ich tippe hier auf eine sehr Ähnliche Schaltfrequenz der Regler der GPU und des SNTs, das zu konstruktiven Interferenzen führt, die dann den Schaltwandler abschießen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich liebe Techniker Kauderwelsch, jeder der Ahnung hat pflichten dir bei und die anderen lächeln und nicken 

Anbei, ein SystemPower7, neu gekauft, Leistung noch unbekannt, für ein Skylake oder Haswell + 280(X) oder 960, sollte doch ausreichen oder?


----------



## ebastler (28. Oktober 2015)

Reicht bei der 280(X) sicher, bei der 960 wohl auch. Maxwell ist zwar asozial gegenüber Netzteilen, weil es böse Spitzen zieht, aber da die 960 generell wenig zieht... Ja.
Da mein altes E9 aber auch problemlos mit der 970 eines Kumpels gelaufen ist, nachdem sein E10 verreckt ist - passt.

Eleganter wäre was mit DC-DC Wandlern


----------



## Support@ANTEC (28. Oktober 2015)

Auf Plattdeutsch, er hat ne Rueckkopplng fabriziert die ihm den PFC-Schaltkreis zerschossen hat. Wahrscheinlich durch sein Uebetakten und folgendes Komponentenversagen, denn 3 mal geht das nicht per Zufall. Ich habe auch keine Meldung, dass unsere NTs falsch verkabelt sind. Was ich nicht verstehe, ist wieso sein System noch laeuft. Und poste bitte Fotos oder gebe den Link, Ich habe nur Deine Recent Posts gecheckt.


----------



## ebastler (28. Oktober 2015)

Ach, du verdächtigst den PFC Kreis? Ich hätte den eigentlichen Schaltwandler eher im Verdacht gehabt.

Es muss fast an so was liegen, sonst würden nicht die TPC (die ja immer die selbe Plattform und damit Schaltfrequenz haben) reihenweise sterben, und andere (schlechtere? Hab den Thread nicht gelesen) Netzteile nicht. Da kann Antec wohl wenig dafür, bis auf eine unglückliche Wahl der Arbeitsfrequenzen. Da ich das aber zum ersten Mal höre hat wohl eher Asus Mist gebaut.

Kannst du bei der 290X Platinum die Frequenz der Schaltregler ändern? Bei der 980Ti meine ich so was gelesen zu haben. Das wäre als Test sehr interessant.


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Oktober 2015)

Alle Netzteile (TP450/550C) zickten auf die gleiche Art und Weise:
[Spielen am PC]
PC geht ohne Vorankündigung aus
Zirpen bei Startversuch
[Ausbau aus Rechner in Testaufbau mit Gehäuselüfrerr oder LED Leiste]
Nach mehreren Test Rauschen

Das TP550C habe ich nach dem Rauschen weitergetestet und es setzte sich so fort:
Aufblitzen der LEDs, Zischen, warmer Luftschwall
[Ausgeschaltet/Pause]
Lauteres Rauschen
Knall, Dampf 
[Strom erneut getrennt, eingeschickt]

Ist der Vorgang soweit verständlich aus dem Flussdiagramm?


----------



## _chiller_ (28. Oktober 2015)

Es wundert mich etwas, dass die Plattform im TPC betroffen ist, schließlich ist das Netzteil ja praktisch baugleich mit dem Seasonic S12G und dem XFX TS Gold. Zudem technisch vergleichbar mit dem Seasonic G, Fractal Design Edison M, Antec Edge, XFX XTR usw. Theoretisch müssten ja deutlich mehr Problemfälle auftreten ^^


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Oktober 2015)

Dann wäre es natürlich interessant zu wissen, ob ihm das gleiche mit nem SS S12G 450 passiert.


----------



## ebastler (28. Oktober 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Es wundert mich etwas, dass die Plattform im TPC betroffen ist, schließlich ist das Netzteil ja praktisch baugleich mit dem Seasonic S12G und dem XFX TS Gold. Zudem technisch vergleichbar mit dem Seasonic G, Fractal Design Edison M, Antec Edge, XFX XTR usw. Theoretisch müssten ja deutlich mehr Problemfälle auftreten ^^


Vielleicht spinnt die Matrix von tsd etwas und hat daher ne komische Frequenz? Oder kann man es eben einstellen bei dem Ding? Bei meinem Board kann ich ja auch die Frequenz der VRMs wählen...


----------



## Philipus II (28. Oktober 2015)

Solche Einzelfälle können nur unter ganz bestimmten Bedingungen auftreten. Ich hatte zu seligen Zeiten mal ein Gigabyte Sockel 775 Brett. Das wollte mit zwei bestimmten Netzteilen nicht starten, mit anderen aber schon. Die Netzteile wiederrum liefen mit zahlreichen anderen Systemen problemlos. Ist ewig her und ich habe die Hardware leider nicht mehr da, sonst würde ich mich da mal nachforschen. Damals (2006) waren sowohl der Support als auch ich ratlos. Ich hab die Netzteile dann in den Systemen verbaut, in denen sie liefen und Ende. Das Brett lebt afaik immer noch.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2015)

Support@ANTEC schrieb:


> Hi, Ich bin PSU bei Antec in Taiwan.
> 
> Du vergleichst 450W mit 600W NTs. Nachdem wie Du sagtst 3 NTs von uns es nicht gemacht haben, nimm bitte fuer dein System ein TP-650C. Die R9 macht overclocked auf Systemebene 600-650 W. Die NTs waren also alle 3 in Ordnung, du hast sie nur überlastet.



Du brauchst doch kein 650 Watt Netzteil für ein System mit einer übertakteten R9 290.
Wie kommst du darauf?
Oder anders formuliert: Taktest du die Karte mit freier Spannung unter LN² bis ans Limit? Dann reichen auch keine 650 Watt. 



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Ich liebe Techniker Kauderwelsch, jeder der Ahnung hat pflichten dir bei und die anderen lächeln und nicken
> 
> Anbei, ein SystemPower7, neu gekauft, Leistung noch unbekannt, für ein Skylake oder Haswell + 280(X) oder 960, sollte doch ausreichen oder?



Also. Das S7 würde ich so oder so nicht benutzen.


----------



## dsdenni (28. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du brauchst doch kein 650 Watt Netzteil für ein System mit einer übertakteten R9 290.
> Wie kommst du darauf?
> Oder anders formuliert: Taktest du die Karte mit freier Spannung unter LN² bis ans Limit? Dann reichen auch keine 650 Watt.
> 
> ...


Psssh ;D 

Jetzt eher ein HX 450 als ein S7..


*aufmeins7schauen*


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Oktober 2015)

@ebastler Die einstellbare Frequenz dürfte standardmäßig bei 750Mhz liegen und es wurde nichts verstellt, kann ich gleich auch noch mal nachsehen. 
@ Tests mit anderen Settings    
Mit dem TruePower bekomme ich den PC nicht mehr ans laufen. Womit soll ich die Settings testen?

@Antec Ist mit 'Komponentenversagen' mein Mainboard/die Grafikkarte oder ein Bauteil des Netzteils gemeint?


Hier wäre der Link zu meinem Originalthread ab dem ersten Ausfall: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...6555-pc-geht-nach-blackscreen-nicht-mehr.html


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> @Antec Ist mit 'Komponentenversagen' mein Mainboard/die Grafikkarte oder ein Bauteil des Netzteils gemeint?



Hört sich für mich so an, als wenn Antec kein Vertrauen zu seinen eigenen Produkten hat.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (28. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich so an, als wenn Antec kein Vertrauen zu seinen eigenen Produkten hat.





Bäm ^^


----------



## Stern1710 (28. Oktober 2015)

Irgendwie erinnert mich das mit dem Support-Mitarbeiter hier im Thread an eine ähnliche Situation, nur dass diese damals "etwas" schärfer war


----------



## _chiller_ (28. Oktober 2015)

Naja, der Mitarbeiter von Super Flower hat hier damals betrunken User bepöbelt. Der Antec-Mitarbeiter (ich gehe mal davon aus das es Jörg ist?) weiß im Normalfall eigentlich schon wovon er redet


----------



## Pittermann (28. Oktober 2015)

Wann war denn das? Würde mir das gerne mal durchlesen, aber der Thread hier ist doch etwas unübersichtlich...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Oktober 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Naja, der Mitarbeiter von Super Flower hat hier damals betrunken User bepöbelt.



Das hört sich ja abenteuerlich an


----------



## the_leon (28. Oktober 2015)

Jo, würde mich jetzt auch interessierten


----------



## Stern1710 (28. Oktober 2015)

Ab Seite 40 oder so hier im Thread 

Und ich möchte dem Antec-Support natürlich nichts unterstellen, der benimmt sich ganz normal


----------



## keinnick (28. Oktober 2015)

Das ist ja großartig.  Beste Comedy.


----------



## Stern1710 (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich musste auch schmunzeln, zumindest am Anfang. Irgendwann wurde es ziemlich traurig


----------



## Pittermann (28. Oktober 2015)

Was der arme Mensch jetzt wohl macht? 
Aber Junge, zu dem Verhalten fehlen mir echt die Worte.


----------



## Gripschi (28. Oktober 2015)

Ganz Interessant. Was der da fabrizierte war einmalig.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Oktober 2015)

Oh mein Gott :o


Pittermann schrieb:


> Was der arme Mensch jetzt wohl macht?
> Aber Junge, zu dem Verhalten fehlen mir echt die Worte. [emoji38]


Grillen! 
Schade jetzt wollte ich SF hier im Forum wegen meinem alten Sf SF400p12g anfragen und nun gibt es den nicht mehr.


----------



## _chiller_ (28. Oktober 2015)

Den Support von Super Flower hat mittlerweile CaseKing übernommen, die hier im Forum einen eigenen Supportbereich haben und zum Glück deutlich freundlicher sind


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Oktober 2015)

Cool. Wissen die auch über altes Gerümpel wie mein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was? 
Also ich hab das jetzt mal mit dem fehlendem Pin getestet, meine Athlon Schüssel fährt hoch und läuft im Idle (= 100 Watt) super. 
Was schätzt ihr ein, reicht das SF noch für ein System mit 2 Odd, 1-2 HDD und ein System mit C2D 5200 (eventuell OC light) und vielleicht Grafikkarte Leistungsfähigkeit richtigung Gts 450 aus?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Oktober 2015)

Von der Nennleistung? Ja, vom alter? Fraglich.

So n c2d mit oc und Graka sollte knapp bei 200w unter vollast liegen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Oktober 2015)

Das Teil wurde wohl kaum genutzt. Und hey, es geht ja auch um altes Gerümpel. Übrigens meine ich ja auch kein OC mit +1,5 GHz oder so. Ich bekomme ja vermutlich nur ein Billiges I945er Board. Viel geht da wahrscheinlich nicht. Bin froh wenn ich 3, 2GHz oder sehe mit dem 5200
Ist halt mein 2.bestes Nt. Hat sogar Sata und PCIe. Besser als mein Golden Field 350PP oder gar das Hec 250Lrpt wird das wohl sein


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2015)

Pittermann schrieb:


> Was der arme Mensch jetzt wohl macht?



Wahrscheinlich nichts mehr mit Netzteilen.


----------



## Support@ANTEC (29. Oktober 2015)

So, nochmal zusammenfassend:

Du hast ein overclocktes System mit CPU, RAM & GPU overclocked, den Luefter der GPU runtergeregelt in einem heissen Gehaeuse (35C Raumtemp). 

AMD FX-6100@4,5Ghz / Asus R9 290X Matrix@1133Mhz / Asus Sabertooth 990FX Rev.2.0 / 8Gb DDR3-1846

Kuehlung ist bescheiden mit EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 / Scythe Kaze Q8. (Ich werde das hier mit keinem diskutieren, wieso)

Du hast 4 von 5 NTs verbraten soweit:

1x BQ L8 nach 6 Wochn tot
1x Antec TP-450C #1 binnen Tagen tot
1x Antec TP-550C #1 binnen Tagen tot
1x Antec TP-450C #2 binnen Tagen tot
1x Chieftech 550 nach 12 Wochen noch am Leben

1x Antec TP-550C #1 ging in Rauch auf, die andern ohne Rauch tot.

Irgendwas an Deinen System verursacht Rueckkopplungen, die die NTs zerstoeren. Im Extremfall nicht nur auf der DC seite beim PWM Chip der den Luefter steuert sondern bis zum PFC Chip (das Zirpen) auf der AC Seite.

Was kann es sein:
Ich weiss nicht, was an den MBUs das verursachen kann mit deinem Overclocking, aber der Fehler ist entweder zu sehr OC oder Komponentenversagen / schlechte Qualitaet auf dem MB.

Es gibt keine Berichte ausser deinem ueber die NTs, und ich habe auch nichts schlechtes ueber das Board gehoert. Wenn ich Asus Board-Division mit der Frage konfrontieren wuerde, wuerden die mich nur schief angucken. Ich somit nur sagen, dass wir keine weiteren Garantie gewaehren koennen. Dein Problem liegt auf der System-Seite. Wahrscheinlich MBU.

Ich kann Dir nur empfehlen NICHT den GPU Luefter runterzuregeln und MEHR fuer die Systemkuehlung zu machen um alle Komponenten besser zu Kuehlen. Das erhoht deren Stabilitaet und verringert Rueckkopplungen und verlaengert die Lebensdauer Deines Systems.


----------



## tsd560ti (29. Oktober 2015)

Das L8 lebt auch noch, das lief auch vorher in dem gleichen System, bis ich es durch das Antec ausgetauscht habe, weil ich für die 290X ein hochwertiges DC-DC  Netzteil verwenden möchte. Das Coolermaster GX 600 Lite (540W@12Volt) läuft aktuell im System.
Die Prozessorkühlung ist gut, da tut der Brocken seinen Job sehr gut, das komische Scythe-Teil ist nur die 8Kanal Lüftersteuerung, für die 5 Gehäuselüfter und die Zusatzlüfter an Hotspots (RAM, GPU-Backplatelüftung, Lüfter in Wasserkühlugsauslass hinten oben). Die Kühlung der Grafikkarte (Peter II) ist hingegen leicht über Werksniveau, da komme ich auf ~85° max. durch das OC.

Die Netzteile sind bei jeder Raumtemp gestorben, eins bei 35°, eins bei 17° und das erste liegt schon 4Monate zurück, erinnern kann ich mich da nicht mehr (vmtl 25-30°).

Kann man einfach erklären, was eine Rückkopplung ist oder ist das bereits runtergebrochen? Von Netzteilen habe ich nicht viel Ahnung und kann mir darunter nicht wirklich vorstellen, was diese Rückkoplung tut.


----------



## Support@ANTEC (29. Oktober 2015)

Hi,

Die TPC sind auch hochwertige DCDC NTs.

Du hast aber dann missverstaendliche Aussagen gemacht wie GPU Luefter bei 45% und dergleichen. Aber egal damit.

Rueckkopplung sind Stromstoesse die vom System rueckwarts auf das Netzteil gehen. Normal passiert das nicht bzw. wird von Komponenten verhindert. Das waeren in derRegel VRMs (Voltage Regulation Modules), die eigentlich den NT Strom fuer das MB ueeberwachen und z.B> 12.1V auf 12V senken, da MBs exakt 12V wollen, beziehungsweise damit besser laufen, weil sie exakt dafuer ausgelegt sind, aber auch als Sperre fungieren, neben unendlich vielen anderen Designtricks seitens des MB-Herstellers.

TPC hat anscheinend Problme damit, diese Rueckkopplungen zu ueberleben. Zzgl. zur meiner Meinung nach zu geringen Wattzahl. TPC hat aber nur bei DIR Probleme, ich habe ausreichend gegoogled. Es kann die Spannungsfrequenz, -hoehe oder -staerke der Rueckkopplungen sein, nichtsdestrotrotz sind diese irregulaer und ausserhalb der Spezifikationen.
Dies kann durch alles moegliche verursacht werden. Dass kann nur Asus wissen. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass eine andere Komponente das verzapft.
Ich kann aber nicht umhin zu sagen dass so keine weitere Garantie erbracht werden kann, ausser dass Du es bei Asus versuchst. Es ist kein Mangel bei TP-C bekannt und es sind schon 3 draufgegangen.
Wenn das Chieftech das aushaelt, benutze es weiter, aber irgendetwas stimmt an deinem System nicht, was man so aus der Ferne nicht feststellen kann.


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2015)

Support@ANTEC schrieb:


> Rueckkopplung sind Stromstoesse die vom System rueckwarts auf das Netzteil gehen. Normal passiert das nicht bzw. wird von Komponenten verhindert.



Ein brauchbares Netzteil sollte sowas aber problemlos abfedern, oder täusche ich mich da jetzt?
Bedeutet das, dass das Antec Netzteil nicht brauchbar ist?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Oktober 2015)

Nach deiner Definition ja.
Wobei ich hier auf ein Problem tippe, das kein Hersteller absichern kann. 

An Stelle von Antec würde ich die TPC zurück nehmen und das Geld ggf. abzüglich Gebrauchspauschale erstatten,  mit der Empfehlung in diesen seltsamen Fall mal nen anderen Hersteller zu testen.

Das ganze auf Oc und Temperaturen zu schiebenvhalte ich ohne einen identischen Aufbau bei der qs von Antec zu testen, für voreilig bis unseriös.


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2015)

Wenn ich bei Antec arbeiten würde, hätte ich starkes Interesse an den Netzteilen, denn ich würde mir das gerne mal anscbauen wollen, was da passiert ist und ob das reproduzierbar ist.
Im Gegenzug würde ich dem User ein schicken, neues Antec Netzteil als Geschenk anbieten. 
Aber welches Antec Netzteil? 
Das True Power Classic raucht ab -- das Edge ist zu laut -- beim High Current Pro fallen die Lüfter ständig aus und die Stecker ab -- und das VPP ist.. na ja.


----------



## ebastler (29. Oktober 2015)

750MHz VRM Frequenz glaube ich eher weniger... Das sollten 30-500kHz sein. Mein MoBo hat 300-500kHz variabel, schätze die GPU hat was Ähnliches. Falls du es nochmal riskieren willst, Regel die mal ganz ans obere oder untere Limit und schau, ob das TPC es überlebt - wenn ich mit meiner Vermutung recht habe, läuft es dann.


----------



## Pu244 (29. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein brauchbares Netzteil sollte sowas aber problemlos abfedern, oder täusche ich mich da jetzt?
> Bedeutet das, dass das Antec Netzteil nicht brauchbar ist?



Tja,
spannende Frage, Antec kann sich ja darauf hinausreden das er die offiziellen Voraussetzungen seiner Graka vorne und hinten nicht erfüllt hat (jetzt weißt du auch warum die Hersteller die aus gutem Grund so irre hoch angeben), mit der 750W Version wäre das vermutlich/eventuell nicht passiert, außerdem sollte er sein Gehäuse belüften. Er kann sich wiederum darauf berufen das ein modernes 450W DC-DC Netzteil auch gefälligst 450W liefern sollte und die Empehlungen von AMD eher eine grobe Orientierungshilfe sein sollte. Außerdem muß ein Netzteil "normale" Temperaturen verkraften, man könnte sich ja an Seasonic (oder auch Superflower) orientieren, deren passives Gerümpel ja bei 50°C Lufttemperatur funktionieren muß.

So oder so kein Ruhmesblatt für Antec, am besten den Kauf rückabwickeln und gut ist es.


----------



## Captn (29. Oktober 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Naja, der Mitarbeiter von Super Flower hat hier damals betrunken User bepöbelt.



Um Gottes Willen. Was hat den denn geritten? 

Wenn man sich das durchliest, bekommt man ja Kopfschmerzen .


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Tja,
> spannende Frage, Antec kann sich ja darauf hinausreden das er die offiziellen Voraussetzungen seiner Graka vorne und hinten nicht erfüllt hat (jetzt weißt du auch warum die Hersteller die aus gutem Grund so irre hoch angeben), mit der 750W Version wäre das vermutlich/eventuell nicht passiert, außerdem sollte er sein Gehäuse belüften. Er kann sich wiederum darauf berufen das ein modernes 450W DC-DC Netzteil auch gefälligst 450W liefern sollte und die Empehlungen von AMD eher eine grobe Orientierungshilfe sein sollte. Außerdem muß ein Netzteil "normale" Temperaturen verkraften, man könnte sich ja an Seasonic (oder auch Superflower) orientieren, deren passives Gerümpel ja bei 50°C Lufttemperatur funktionieren muß.
> 
> So oder so kein Ruhmesblatt für Antec, am besten den Kauf rückabwickeln und gut ist es.



Ich denke nicht, dass du das nur an der geringen Leistung festmachen kannst.
Da kommen noch mehr Faktoren zusammen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass du das nur an der geringen Leistung festmachen kannst.



Damit würde man sich trotzdem ggf. Am ehesten und besten rausreden. Schließlich steht das ja auf der Packung und in jedem. Shop draufgemalt, sollte man ja wohl beachten. Und 450W sind deutlich unter 7x0 Watt, die da "erforderlich" sind.


----------



## Pu244 (29. Oktober 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Um Gottes Willen. Was hat den denn geritten?
> 
> Wenn man sich das durchliest, bekommt man ja Kopfschmerzen .



Angeblich der Alkohol, wobei ich da eher Crack im Verdacht habe...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Oktober 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Angeblich der Alkohol, wobei ich da eher Crack im Verdacht habe...


Man hat ja sonst nix zu tun als vollkommen voll in Foren Dünnpfiff zu schreiben und das als Support...


----------



## Salanto (29. Oktober 2015)

Hat wer einen Link dazu  ? würde das schon gerne lesen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Oktober 2015)

Salanto schrieb:


> Hat wer einen Link dazu  ? würde das schon gerne lesen


Ab Seite 40-41 bis Seite 47 mindestens... Weiter hab ich nicht gelesen... Der Thread...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Oktober 2015)

hehe,  r9 380 390 gegen gtx 970,  da kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen was da kommt.


----------



## tsd560ti (29. Oktober 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> 750MHz VRM Frequenz glaube ich eher weniger... Das sollten 30-500kHz sein. Mein MoBo hat 300-500kHz variabel, schätze die GPU hat was Ähnliches. Falls du es nochmal riskieren willst, Regel die mal ganz ans obere oder untere Limit und schau, ob das TPC es überlebt - wenn ich mit meiner Vermutung recht habe, läuft es dann.



Die Frequenz sind 750*Khz*, die auf bis zu 1000Khz erhöht werden kann. 

Mit meinem Daily-System traue ich mich aber keinen Test mehr, dafür wären vielleicht mal Tests des Herstellers mit Fachleuten zur Auswertung gefragt. 
Das Fehlen von BootMGR und dem damit einhergehendem Aufwand und Datenverlust für eine Windowsreinstallation war Vorgeschmack genug 


Bei beworbener OPP sehe ich keinen möglichen Grund für einen Garantieverlust, aber das muss dank des kulanten Händlers auch nicht geklärt werden, es kann also rein technisch argumentiert werden.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (30. Oktober 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Die Frequenz sind 750*Khz*, die auf bis zu 1000Khz erhöht werden kann.
> 
> Mit meinem Daily-System traue ich mich aber keinen Test mehr, dafür  wären vielleicht mal Tests des Herstellers mit Fachleuten zur Auswertung  gefragt.
> Das Fehlen von BootMGR und dem damit einhergehendem Aufwand und  Datenverlust für eine Windowsreinstallation war Vorgeschmack genug
> ...



Wenn eh schon alles weg ist, kannst du das testen doch auch  übernehmen. Die armen, kurz vor der Pleite stehenden Unternehmen jetzt  auch noch das testen und überhaupt beschaffen der geeigneten HW zu  überlassen, Schäm dich  


Spoiler



PS: Ich hoffe der Sarkasmus kam an 






Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> @tsd kulanter Händler? Hattest du nicht MF?



Je nachdem mit wieviel Geldscheinen du ihnen zuwinkst, kann MF kann sehr kulant sein 


Mal was zum Thema im weitesten Sinne
Powerbank Hersteller, welche sind empfehlenswert und welche sollte man meiden?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Oktober 2015)

Overlabelte PowerBank solltest du meiden. Ich hatte eine vom Tp Link und eine Anker. Beide gut. Unmöglich günstige sollte man die Finger weg lassen. Kapazitäten um zw. 6 und 15k haben gute pl


----------



## Pu244 (30. Oktober 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Mal was zum Thema im weitesten Sinne
> Powerbank Hersteller, welche sind empfehlenswert und welche sollte man meiden?



Da gibt es nur eine Möglichkeit: selbst nachmessen!

Die ganz großen Hersteller können es sich vermutlich nicht leisten abslouten Mist anzubieten, allerdings kann man nie wissen.

Empfehlenswert sind die Modelle von Xiaomi, da ist jedoch die Kunst keiner Fälschung aufzusitzen.
Banggood Xiaomi Powerbank 16000 mAh fÃ¼r â‚¬ 19,08 mit couponcode - Deals

Zur Plausibilität:
Lion Zellen gibt es in der meistverbauten, zylindrischen 18650 Bauweise zwischen 2200 mAh und 3300 mAh (genaueres im verlinkten Artikel.

Gefälschte Prowerbanks können teilweise ganz gut gemacht sein
Beware of dishonest cheap power bank claimed to have high mAh capacity | The 8th Voyager

Meine sieht aus wie die größere, hat aber 6 (scheinbar) neue Zellen drin.

Was für Folgen das haben kann ist hier zu sehen:
[Updated] Fake Xiaomi Power Bank & How to check! ( Please take note! ) - Mi Gadgets - Xiaomi MIUI Official Forum

Wer sich also über Single Rail aufregt, weil es doch so unsicher ist, hiermit kann man wirklich die Bude abfackeln und das garnicht mal so unwahrscheinlich...

Um Herauszufinden was man wirklich so hat gibt es ein USB Messgerät, damit kann man auch Prima herausfinden ob das Smartphone wirklich schnell lädt oder ob die Spannungen stimmen:
Mini OLED USB Charger Capacity power Current Voltage Detector Tester Meter | eBay

Mini usb ladegerÃ¤t Arzt Gleichspannung laden detektor usb mobile stromversorgung aktuellen und voltmeter amperemeter spannung ladegerÃ¤t tester in Anzeige von Daten: Spannung Strombelastbarkeit Zeit1: Eingang,2: RTZ, Reset-Taste, drÃ¼cken Sie drei S

Ich hab die Version mit Gehäuse (wobei meine nochmal ein Stück besser ist als die Zweite (erfüllt ihren Zweck aber auch).

Nachdem ich nachgemessen habe kam heraus das das Teil 25W zum laden braucht und ich unter guten Umständen 17,2W entnehmen kann.

Hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Oktober 2015)

Die Diskussion zu Sperren und ach so schlimmer Zensur hab ich gerade zensiert. Wer Ironie findet darf die im Feedbackforum ablassen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (30. Oktober 2015)

Genaugenommen geht es um diese beiden Hersteller: XTPower und iconBIT


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Oktober 2015)

Support@ANTEC schrieb:


> So, nochmal zusammenfassend:
> 
> Du hast ein overclocktes System mit CPU, RAM & GPU overclocked, den Luefter der GPU runtergeregelt in einem heissen Gehaeuse (35C Raumtemp).
> 
> ...


Sorry, aber ums mal ganz deutlich zu sagen:

*Dein Verhalten hier ist unter aller Sau!*

Als Hersteller vertreter sollte man _IMMER_ daran arbeiten, die Probleme aus der Welt zu schaffen!!
Das heißt also im Klartext, dass ihr entweder das System hättet anfordern müssen oder es 1:1 nachbauen müssen, um das zu überprüfen!

Setzt natürlich voraus, dass man Techniker 'vor Ort' hat, die das überprüfen können...

Dass es manchmal einige unschöne Dinge gibt, die eine Kombination aus bestimmter Hauptplatine und bestimmter Grafikkarte vorraussetzt und dabei dann reproduzierbar die Grätsche macht (= neustartet) kann schlicht einfach mal vorkommen und ist eben NICHT vermeidbar!
Das ist eben das Problem bei der Hardwarevielfalt, die man so hat...

So und jetzt noch mal zu den Fakten:
a) die True Power Classic Netzteile sind für 40-50°C Umgebungstemperatur spezifiziert. (AFAIR eher 50°C). Damit kann man schlicht ausschließen, dass die Temperatur die Ursache ist. 
Oder willst du hier etwa behaupten, dass die TPC die Spezifikation nicht einhalten?!

b) an Überlast muss man auch nicht unbedingt denken und wenn, dann nur bei Furmark.
Das kann man bei 'normaler Nutzung' auch ausschließen...

Und selbst wenn dem so wäre:
*Das Netzteil hat sich abzuschalten, bevor es sich selbst zerlegt!*


----------



## Stern1710 (30. Oktober 2015)

Oh Stefan ist wieder da. Hat wohl die Zwei-Tages-Sperre aus dem neuen Verwarnsystem bekommen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Oktober 2015)

Und gleichj wieder Kontra 

Stefan, im groben bin ich ja deiner meinung, die Ausdrucksweis ehätte ich aber anders gewählt


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> hat die 290 schon fehlende glättungskondensatoren?


Das betrifft (leider) alle Grafikkarten.

Hier müsste man mal schauen, ob man einen Hersteller überreden kann, mal kurze Verlängerungskabel mit 1-2 2200 bis 3300µF Kondensatoren zu vertreiben.
Diese Kabel wären in diesem Falle ja auch nicht schlecht. Zumal die Seasinic G-Serie ja hauptsächlich durch Polymer Kondensatoren geglättet wird. Als Puffer stehen nur je ein 2200µF Kondensator pro Rail bereit.

Der Grund dafür ist einerseits der ganze 'Solid Cap Wahn', andererseits wird das gesamte PCB der Grafikkarte auch relativ warm, so dass es hier ev. besser wäre...

Oh und im Referenzdesign von AMD verwendet man irgendwelche hochfrequenz Schaltwandler. Das siehst du auch an den ganzen Keramik Kondensatoren auf der Sekundärseite der Wandler. Da gibts eigentlich gar keine Polys...

Aber die Gesamtkapazität der Radeon R9-290X Matrix ist eigentlich gar nicht so übel...
Primär sind da einige 270µF/16V Caps - 12 gesamt.
Und Sekundär 16 820µF (3V) Caps.
Also eigentlich mehr als genug...


----------



## Pu244 (30. Oktober 2015)

Von Wahn würde ich jetzt nicht sprechen. Ich finde es extrem gut das man jetzt verstärkt auf Kondensatoren setzt die sich nicht abnutzen (jedenfalls nichtmehr so wie früher), somit kommt man dem Ziel eines Netzteils das man bedenkenlos 20+ Jahre verwenden kann ein großes Stück näher. Wer weiß, eventuell sind wir irgendwann, zumindest mit den passiven Netzteilen, in sachen Halbarkeit wieder so weit wie in den 70ern, nur mit besserm Wirkungsgrad und Spannungsstabilität (beides war da ja fürchterlich). Was fehlt wäre ein Netrzteil mit ausschließlich Feststoffkondensatoren oder wie es im Englischen heißt "all solid".

An Zusatzkondensatoren habe ich auch schon gedacht, ich hätte sie in einem Aufstecksatz an der Graka untergebracht, die Idee mit dem Kabel ist naürlich auch gut oder sogar besser. Nur leider fürchte ich das es sich nicht lohnt für ein paar Netzteilfreaks etwas zu bauen. Die Leute, welche sich dem Problem bewußt sind, dürften sich wohl irgendwo bei einem Promille bewegen. Diejenigen, die sich dann wirklich etwas dagegen kaufen, dürften nochmal deutlich weniger sein. Da hilft dann nurnoch selber löten, wäre mal ein tolles Thema für einen Test. Die Frage wie sich das auswirkt und ob man damit das Leben alter Netzteile verlängern kann ist ja interessant.


----------



## _chiller_ (30. Oktober 2015)

Nur weil man ein Netzteil bauen könnte das 20+ Jahre hält, heißt es ja noch lange nicht das es auch Sinn macht. Wer weiß wie sich die Anforderungen an ATX-Netzteile in Zukunft ändern, Sprichwort Lastwechsel und Stromsparmodi? Andersrum: Niemand mit Fachwissen würde auf die Idee kommen selbst ein fabrikneues be quiet! P5, Enermax Liberty oder Seasonic S12 für moderne Systeme zu nutzen ^^


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Oktober 2015)

Hallo 
Ich wollte mal fragen ob die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spannungen in Ordnung gehen für Idle und ob das unbedenklich ist. System ist ein PD 5200 in Minimal Konfiguration... 2 Riegel RAM, eine Tastatur, IGP, ein Lüfter...


----------



## Philipus II (30. Oktober 2015)

Bitte mit Mutlimeter messen. Software-Werte sind nutzlos. Ich schätze im Schnitt besser als die Software misst.


----------



## ebastler (30. Oktober 2015)

Wobei man bei Multimetern auch aufpassen muss...

Hier mal ein Foto, das ich einem Kumpel geklaut hab:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Uni-T ist nichtmal ein übler Billigeimer, schlecht behandelt hat mein Kumpel es auch nie...
https://www.reichelt.de/Multimeter-...CTION=3&GROUPID=4058&ARTICLE=97148&OFFSET=16&

Als ich bei ihm war, haben wir aus Interesse mal sein Fluke 177 parallel zum Uni-T gehängt... Naja.
Da misst mein Z87 Gryphon noch erheblich genauer als der Eimer.

Das Fluke stimmt perfekt, habe seines glaube ich mit meinem Fluke 177 mal verglichen - kein Digit Abweichung in keinem Messbereich (bin nicht ganz sicher, habe noch einen Kumpel mit 177, ob es nicht mit dem war).


----------



## Pu244 (30. Oktober 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Nur weil man ein Netzteil bauen könnte das 20+ Jahre hält, heißt es ja noch lange nicht das es auch Sinn macht.



1: Das wird nicht extra konstruiert, sondern ist einfach ein nettes Beiwerk.
2: Klar mach es Sinn langlebige Hardware zu konstruieren, so spart man sich die Sachen neu zu kaufen oder irgendwann mit dem Lötkolben die Sache selbst zu richten.



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Wer weiß wie sich die Anforderungen an ATX-Netzteile in Zukunft ändern, Sprichwort Lastwechsel und Stromsparmodi?



Naja, das Problem mit dem automatischem Abschalten ist ja behoben, von daher wird es wohl keine Probleme bereiten wenn die CPU statt 0,05W 0,000001W braucht. Mehr als alle Elkos wegszusparen können die Grakahersteller eigentlich nicht machen. Gut, bei der CPU kann man noch die Elkos wegsparen, allerdings dürften das die Mainboardhersteller nicht so leicht wegstecken wie die Grakahersteller (besonders bei OC Mainboards) und Intel hat auch noch ein Auge drauf.

Die beiden größten Dinge die sich (aus meiner Sicht) ändern könnten sind einmal ein komplett neuer Netzteilstandard (wäre mal überfällig) und eine Verbrauchsexplosion (so 500-600W pro GPU und 300W pro CPU).

Tatsache ist das langlebige Produkte aus Sicht des Kunden immer ein Vorteil sind, also macht es für ihn Sinn sie zu bauen (solange sich der Aufwand in Grenzen hält).

EDIT:
Was mir noch einfallen würde wären extrem gut angebundene SSDs, die könnte man ja theoretisch so konstruieren das sie 1000W Spitzenlast ziehen und so kurzzeitig eine irre Leistung zu entfesseln. Das würde wohl wirklich jedem heutigen Netzteil die Sicherung raushauen. Ändert aber dennoch nichts daran das so ein Ewigkeitsnetzteil sinnvoll wäre.


----------



## xHaru (30. Oktober 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Um Gottes Willen. Was hat den denn geritten?
> 
> Wenn man sich das durchliest, bekommt man ja Kopfschmerzen .



Also ich finde das ja sehr unterhaltsam


----------



## Pu244 (31. Oktober 2015)

xHaru schrieb:


> Also ich finde das ja sehr unterhaltsam



Naja,
er wiederholt dort nur den selben Müll, nachdem man die selbe Art von Mist mehrfach liest stellt sich eine Mischung aus Langeweile und Fremdschämen ein.


----------



## Philipus II (31. Oktober 2015)

ebastler, die interne Batterie ist aber schon frisch, oder? Wenn die sich dem Ende neigt messen manche Geräte Blödsinn. Gerade bei fremden Geräten hat man das weniger im Blick...


----------



## Adi1 (31. Oktober 2015)

Das Uni-T hat eine Messwertabweichung von +/- 0,5%, das Fluke 177 von +/-0,08% .

Kein Wunder also, dass das Fluke 177 etwas genauer misst


----------



## ebastler (31. Oktober 2015)

Das sind hier aber 2.7% Unterschied, grob gerechnet... Das darf einfach nicht passieren.
@philipus: jepp, afaik hatte das Uni-T ne Frische. Und selbst wenn nicht... Ehe die Messwerte abweichen muss das eine Warnung bringen. Alles andere ist auch bei einem 60€ Gerät inakzeptabel, wie ich finde.


----------



## Adi1 (31. Oktober 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Das sind hier aber 2.7% Unterschied, grob gerechnet... Das darf einfach nicht passieren.



Ähm ja, hast Recht, nachgerechnet hatte ich nicht


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Das sind hier aber 2.7% Unterschied, grob gerechnet...


Nö, das sind "nur" 1,18℅ Messungenauigkeit wenn ich die range mit 60V richtig im Bild erkenne.


----------



## ebastler (31. Oktober 2015)

Ach, stimmt, die Abweichung bezieht sich immer auf die Skala, nicht den gemessenen Wert. Sind dann aber immer noch fast 3 Mal die im Datenblatt angegebene maximale Abweichung.


----------



## Philipus II (31. Oktober 2015)

Bitte löschen, doppelt.


----------



## Philipus II (31. Oktober 2015)

Warnt so ein 60 Euro Uni-T überhaupt? Ich befürchte, dass es das nicht tut, irgendwann Mist misst und dann irgendwann gar nichts mehr tut. Ich brauche bei meinem sehr selten überhaupt halbwegs brauchbare Messgenauigkeit. Die Standard-Aufgaben sind feststellen ob überhaupt Spannung drauf ist.. Wenn ich dann dochmal brauchbare Ergebnisse brauche haue ich aber meist einfach mal ne neue Batterie rein. Bei 90% meiner Einsätze wären auch 10% Abweichung ohne echten Nachteil.

Eventuell ist das Uni T aber auch schlicht und einfach defekt. Das sind Masenprodukte, da kann man immer mal eine Niete ziehen, die ab Werk Mängel hat.


----------



## ebastler (31. Oktober 2015)

Sogar das 20€ Voltcraft, das ich ne Weile hatte, hat gewarnt ehe der Akku leer war. 

Produktionsfehler ist auch ne Möglichkeit - unterstreicht aber einmal mehr meine ursprüngliche Aussage - Achtung bei Multimetern. Nur weil das Multimeter einen Wert nennt, muss  der wirklich nicht stimmen. Einmal mit 2-3 anderen billigeren Multimetern abgleichen, oder mit einem guten, um zu wissen, wie präzise das eigene Multimeter ist, muss man fast. Sofern man kein ab Werk manuell kalibriertes kauft, was für den Großteil hier wohl zu teuer da übertrieben wäre.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ach, stimmt, ...


Yeah, da war die Ausbildung ja doch mal für was gut .

Kalibrierte Keysight haben wir leider nur auf der Arbeit. Zu Hause muss bei mir auch ein Voltcraft her halten. Für Fragen wie "Waren das jetzt 3,3V oder 5V?", "Wo ist denn Plus?" und "Ist da Strom drauf?" reicht es aber.


----------



## ebastler (31. Oktober 2015)

Kannst das ja einmal mit zur Arbeit nehmen und parallel an die Keysight hängen zum testen 

Ein Freund hat ein Fluke 179, das jährlich oder halbjährlich kalibriert wird (ja, ich kenne viele Leute mit Fluke XD), da er es bei der Arbeit braucht. Einmal mit dem abgleichen um zu sehen, wie vertrauenswürdig das eigene Gerät ist, finde ich recht gut (auch hier auf der DC Volt Skala kein digit Abweichung zu meinem, meins ist gut gealtert).

Natürlich kein Laborequipment, aber trotzdem schon sehr präzise.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. Oktober 2015)

Ein handelsübliches 20-30 Euro Multimeter ist wahrscheinlich trotzdem einiges genauer als als die Sensoren auf Karte.... Und Co?


----------



## Philipus II (31. Oktober 2015)

Ein High-End-Multimeter steht bei mir schon auf der Wunschliste. Immerhin hab ich jetzt schon ein Vierkanal Oszi und am Montag bestell' ich mir meine Sunmoon 5500 ATE. Die sollte dann bis Weihnachten hier sein. Für 2016 kommen dann ein ordentlicher Powermeter und präszise Spannungsmessgeräte auf die Shoppingliste.


----------



## ebastler (31. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir wird erstmal eine low budget lastbank gebaut, dann kann ich mal sinnvolle Effizienzmessungen machen - präzisionsshunt auf 12V und multimeter darüber für Strommessung, primär halt das leistungsmesgerät. Endlich 100% reproduzierbare Tests. Dazu habe ich da ausreichend stabile Lasten, dass ich auch mit dem Analogoszi was messen kann.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ein handelsübliches 20-30 Euro Multimeter ist wahrscheinlich trotzdem einiges genauer als als die Sensoren auf Karte.... Und Co?


Im Zweifelsfall sind da die selben Chips verbaut. Nur beim Multimeter unter Umständen end of line kalibriert und beim Mobo nicht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. Oktober 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall sind da die selben Chips verbaut. Nur beim Multimeter unter Umständen end of line kalibriert und beim Mobo nicht.


Ähm. Ja gut zu wissen. D. H. Ist trotzdem einiges Präziser? 
Dann würde ich das vielleicht zusammen mit dem Drehzahlmesser auf den Amazon Wunschzettel packen.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2015)

Präziser sehr wahrscheinlich ja. "um einiges" würde ich nicht direkt unterschreiben. Die Weisheit dass die Mobo-Werte nicht brauchbar sind ist noch aus Sockel A Zeiten. Wäre vielleicht mal was für PCGH aktuelle Boards zu überprüfen.
Edit: Habs mal vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. Oktober 2015)

Ok dann informier ich mal und warte bis ich mal wieder bei Amazon bestell. Aber vielleicht haben wir Zuhause eines rumfahren. Aber wahrscheinlich nicht.
Also d. H. Mein Sockel A Msi Ms6777 misst nicht unbedingt wirklich richtig, wenn es bei meinem Hec 250Lrpt 11,56 Volt sagt.


----------



## ebastler (31. Oktober 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Präziser sehr wahrscheinlich ja. "um einiges" würde ich nicht direkt unterschreiben. Die Weisheit dass die Mobo-Werte nicht brauchbar sind ist noch aus Sockel A Zeiten. Wäre vielleicht mal was für PCGH aktuelle Boards zu überprüfen.
> Edit: Habs mal vorgeschlagen.



Gute Idee!

Hier mal meine Werte (Asus Gryphon Z87, LC Power LC6560GP3 Silver):
Mainboard: 12,192V/12,096V - 5,080V - 3,376V/3,360V
Fluke 177:  12,15V - 5,080V - 3,379V

Die verschiedenen Werte beim Mobo kommen daher, dass die ausgelesenen Werte (Asus AI Suite 2) alle paar Sekunden zwischen eben diesen Werten herumspringen - ohne Lastwechsel irgendwelcher Art. Am DMM sind alle Werte fix.
Fazit: Bis auf 5V sind alle Werte fürn Arsch.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2015)

Naja, die 12V Leitung wird auch nicht falsch gemessen, nur halt mit großer Streuung.

Ich würde zum Vergleich schon ein Oszi bemühen. Sonst kann man sich nicht sicher seien ob die Schwankungen die das Mobo zeigt nicht vielleicht doch passieren.


----------



## Pu244 (1. November 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Gute Idee!
> 
> Hier mal meine Werte (Asus Gryphon Z87, LC Power LC6560GP3 Silver):
> Mainboard: 12,192V/12,096V - 5,080V - 3,376V/3,360V
> ...



Naja,
ihre eigentliche Aufgabe erfüllen die Dinger durchaus gut. Fürn Arsch wäre es wenn die 5V und Schiene um 0,1V abgewichen wäre und die 12V Schiene um 0,2V. Bei 5V und 3,3V sind die Toleranzen mit 0% und 0,57%  mehr als Ausreichend und auch die 12V geht mit ihren 0,45% noch mehr als in Ordnung. Die Abweichungen der Spannungen dürfen bei ATX maximal +- 5% betragen, von daher legt die Toleranz da nicht wirklich viel drauf.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. November 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Fazit: Bis auf 5V sind alle Werte fürn Arsch.


Nö, wieso?

Is doch noch alles halbwegs genau. Weiß nicht, was du hast oder erwartest...
Damit wäre ich durchaus zufrieden.

Auch würde ich nicht unbedingt mehr sagen, dass die MoBo eigenen Chips generell Müll und unbrauchbar wären. Zumindest wenn man die Werte im BIOS nimmt (oder der beiliegenden Software), kommt man ungefähr da raus, wo man sollte.

Und das ist hier ja auch der Fall...

@ebastler
Was du aber auch nicht vergessen darfst ist schlicht WO gemessen wird.
Davon hängt ja auch das ganze ab.
Dass das ganze springt, kann schlicht an einem Wandler liegen, der in der Nähe des Messpunktes liegt und daher das ganze beeinflusst.

Die Messpunkte sind ja auch meist irgendwo am Ende vom Board - 'locker' 'nen halben Meter von den Anschlüssen entfernt...

Fürn Arsch wären da andere Dinge, die Strom und Spannung überwachen. Zum Beispiel das eine von dem einen, bei dem die Ampere auf der +12V Leitung in 0,5A Schritten angegeben werden. +5V und +3,3V beherrscht man immerhin in 0,1A Schritten. Trotzdem eher unbrauchbar. Bei der Spannung schauts nicht soo viel anders aus...


----------



## poiu (4. November 2015)

wer ist den nnoch beim Conrad seminar dabei


----------



## _chiller_ (4. November 2015)

Ich war dabei ^^


----------



## Jolly91 (4. November 2015)

So, meine Palit GTX 980Ti Super Jetstream neigt am Spulenfiepen, mein Seasonic X-750 KM³ (Gewinnspiel) ist knappe 2 Jahre alt, und bei einem HDD Test fiept das ASUS RIVE (Dü lü dü lü ...).

Jetzt frage ich mich so langsam, ob nicht doch das Netzteil das Spulenfiepen erzeugen kann, aber wie will ein Netzteil daran Schuld sein, wenn die Spulen nicht streng genug gespannt sind?

Was wäre von einem be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 650W ATX 2.4 (BN251) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich zu halten? Ich rechne da 300W für die GPU, 160W für die CPU und 50W für den Rest und komme auf 510W Vollast. Bei einem neuen X99 System könnte das duchaus höher werden. Ein i7-5930K könnte durchaus 200W brauchen und schon würde ein 550W Netzteil auf Vollast laufen.

SLI wird´s sowieso nicht spielen.

System:
I7-3820 @ 4,3ghz - 1,30v
Phantek PH-TC14PE_GD
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
16gb DDR3-1600 G.Skill RipjawsZ
Samsung SSD 850Pro 1TB, 830 256gb - 4TB Seagate NAS HDD
4 Lüfter Noiseblocker (2x 120mm / 2x 140mm)
Lian Li A70F


----------



## Philipus II (4. November 2015)

Ich natürlich auch


----------



## poiu (4. November 2015)

war ja nicht soooo schlecht aber, eher oberflächlich und viel neues für uns war nicht dabei, jedenfalls für mich war das gähn weil ich Lebensdauer Berechnungen auch aus dem Studium kenne und der hat das auch nur angekratzt.

aber er hat auf die Fangfrage zu Herkunfstländern von Elkos sehr gut geantwortet ( nein die hab ich nicht gestellt)


----------



## _chiller_ (4. November 2015)

Das mit den japanischen Caps war ich ^^


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. November 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich sowas wie eine Sunmoon für Handy Netzteile oder Laptop NT? Da findet man ja oft Gelump was man mal testen sollte... Nachbau vs. Original


----------



## poiu (4. November 2015)

nein soweit mir bekannt nicht, sowas kann man aber an der Chroma testen, es gibt eine sunmoon die kein ATX Anschlussplatine hat aber die chroma ist da besser geeignet. 

@chiller lol du auch Stefan hat die Frage auch gestellt


----------



## _chiller_ (4. November 2015)

Zumindest wurde meine Frage im Wortlaut vorgelesen, kann natürlich sein das Stefan die selbe Frage hatte. Schade das man die Teilnehmerliste nicht sehen konnte, da hing bestimmt die halbe PCGHX-Netzteilecke drin


----------



## Icedaft (4. November 2015)

Schön das Ihr beim Seminar mehr oder weniger Spass hattet, da habe ich ja ausnahmsweise mal einen Sinnvollen Link gepostet...


----------



## Pu244 (4. November 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> So, meine Palit GTX 980Ti Super Jetstream neigt am Spulenfiepen, mein Seasonic X-750 KM³ (Gewinnspiel) ist knappe 2 Jahre alt, und bei einem HDD Test fiept das ASUS RIVE (Dü lü dü lü ...).
> 
> Jetzt frage ich mich so langsam, ob nicht doch das Netzteil das Spulenfiepen erzeugen kann, aber wie will ein Netzteil daran Schuld sein, wenn die Spulen nicht streng genug gespannt sind?
> 
> ...



Umd dir deine Frage zu beantworten:

Nein, das kommt nur in Ausnahmefällen vor, 115V Schaltnetzteile neigen z.B. dazu wenn man sie mit 230V betreibt, dann hast du aber ganz andere Probleme...

Folglich wirst du mit einem Netzteiltausch nicht glücklich werden wenn alles ander vorsich hinfiept. Beim Mainboard kann es helfen im BIOS/UEFI alle Energiesparmodi auszuschalten. Braucht dann zwar erheblich mehr strom, fiept dafür nichtmehr so, ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung (mein Board fiept wie die Sau).


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. November 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> @chiller lol du auch Stefan hat die Frage auch gestellt


Nein, ich hab eine andere Frage gestellt.

Aufgrund des Satzbaus dürfte es wohl sehr offensichtlich gewesen sein, welche


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> So, meine Palit GTX 980Ti Super Jetstream neigt am Spulenfiepen, mein Seasonic X-750 KM³ (Gewinnspiel) ist knappe 2 Jahre alt, und bei einem HDD Test fiept das ASUS RIVE (Dü lü dü lü ...).
> 
> Jetzt frage ich mich so langsam, ob nicht doch das Netzteil das Spulenfiepen erzeugen kann, aber wie will ein Netzteil daran Schuld sein, wenn die Spulen nicht streng genug gespannt sind?
> 
> ...



Das 550er Modell reicht dicke aus.


----------



## the_leon (5. November 2015)

Schaut mal, was ich grad im Luxx gesehen hab...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was sagt ihr denn zu sowas??
Ist doch grob Fahrlässig, oder??


----------



## Jolly91 (5. November 2015)

Modernes Kabelmanagement, mehr fällt mir jetzt auch nicht mehr ein. 

@Threshold, für den 3820 reichts, aber auch in Kombination mit einem 5820K.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. November 2015)

So sieht das aus, wenn man ge 300W Karte auf 600W übertaktet


----------



## the_leon (5. November 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Modernes Kabelmanagement, mehr fällt mir jetzt auch nicht mehr ein.
> 
> @Threshold, für den 3820 reichts, aber auch in Kombination mit einem 5820K.



jo, auch dann reichst dicke


----------



## kloanabua (5. November 2015)

Hat ein Arbeitskollege von mir auch geschafft.
Andere Grafikkarte in seinen Aldi PC gesteckt, das erste mal auslasten rauchte der PC auf einmal. 

Zumindest Erzählungen von ihm das er das vor 5 Jahren geschafft hat, ich kannte ihn damals noch garnicht. [emoji16]


----------



## the_leon (5. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es ist eher verantwortungslos, sowas zu veröffentlichen, wenn man schon meint son Schrott bauen zu müssen


----------



## DarkScorpion (5. November 2015)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass die CPU nicht gekühlt wird?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. November 2015)

Dier Grundidee ist ja ok, würde ich aber nie ohne Stecker bauen, und ob  dann der Kabequerschnitt reicht?
Grundsatzlich find ich die Kabeloptik so besser 

Edit:


DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass die CPU nicht gekühlt wird?




Das ist n Foto aus nem Worklog, die Graka fehlt da noch.


----------



## Philipus II (5. November 2015)

Grundsätzlich ist eine direkte Lötverbindung eine erstklassige Sache. Warum habe ich nur das sehr starke Gefühl, dass das nicht sachgerecht ausgeführt wurde?


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. November 2015)

the_leon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Womit wir wieder beim Thema Wissen um die Elektrotechnik und der Gefahren von solchen Aktionen wären...

Aber wie sagt man noch:
Je weniger man weiß, daesto selbstbewuster geht man an eine Sache ran...

Aber so von weitem schauts so aus, als ob hier nur ~2,5mm² verwendet wurden. Für eine solche Aktion hätten es aber mindestens 4mm² sein sollen...


----------



## Pu244 (6. November 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das 550er Modell reicht dicke aus.



Warum überhaupt tauschen?

Da das Netzteil nicht die Hauptursache ist wird sich nicht viel ändern.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. November 2015)

Pu, du weißt doch selbst,  dass Fiepen immer nur in der Gesamt-CFG überhaupt reproduzierbar ist. N Versuch wäre es wert. Ich würde aber erst mal nur mit nem geliehen NT testen.


----------



## the_leon (6. November 2015)

Wie siehts eig. mit den Thermaltake Toughpower DPS Netzteilen aus??
Konkret die 550w: Thermaltake ToughPower DPS G 550W ATX 2.31 (TPG-0550D-G/PS-TPG-0550DPCGG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und die 850w Version: Thermaltake ToughPower DPS G 850W ATX 2.31 (TPG-0850D-G/PS-TPG-0850DPCG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

kann preislich ja mit dem leadex platinum mithalten...
Aber ist es auch sonst empfehlenswert??


----------



## Elidan18 (6. November 2015)

Erst einmal Hallo,

Ich fang einmal ganz von vorne an es war im Sommer 2004 ich hatte mir damals meinen 1
selbst zusammen gestellten PC gebaut da hatte ich mir die Komponenten zugelegt Grafikkarte Mainboard,CPU aber dann ja ich brauch noch ein Netzteil.Ich hatte keine Ahnung kla Grafikkarte usw hat man sich schlau gemacht aber Netzteil.Ich war Blauäugig dachte ist nicht so wichtig halten alle naja dazu später mehr.Damals hatte der örtlich PC Laden mir ein Super Flower empfohlen das nahm ich dann auch und war zufrieden soviel zur Vorgeschichte.

2010 kam dann die 2 Kiste und ich suchte nach Super Flower Netzteil Tatberichten  usw ob die denn noch so gut sind und fand das http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/100275-super-flower-netzteile-3.html
Mit schrecklichen Lötbildern usw naja ok dachte ich mir dann kauf ich mir halt ein anderes in meinem Fall ein  be quiet,Da mein Kumpel davon geschwärmt hat das war der GRÖßTE  FEHLKAUF meines Lebens.Das Netzteil hat etwas 2 Jahre gehalten dann traten erste Probleme auf abstürze ab und zu ging der pc nicht an. Schnell gegoogelte und Netzteil könnte defekt sein be quiet angeschrieben wurde getauscht.
ok nun habe ich 2014 mein 3 PC das be quiet rein ist ja noch gut denkst du ein Jahr ist es nun her als ich fein säuberlich alle Kabel verlegt habe usw und was ist wieder Kaputt gleiche Probleme ich
be quiet angeschrieben 

Pustekuchen. tut uns Leid bla bla halt 

Fazit:
Mein erstes Netzteil ein Super Flower läuft immer noch seit 2004 nun in einem Office PC  von meinem Vater. 
Ich bin kein Fanboy mir ist jede Marke recht aber das hat mich so überzeugt das ich mir nun wieder ein Super Flower gekauft habe. Ich hoff das es genauso gut ist wie mein erstes 90 euro Netzteil ich glaube 90 euro waren es damals. 
Naja das neue kostet mehr als doppelt soviel ob es das wert ist es wird sich zeigen melde mich dann nochmal      (850 Watt Super Flower Leadex Modular 80+ Titanium)

Achso ich habe mich natürlich vorher schlau gemacht was Super Flower angeht dazu habe ich 
das gefunden  Super Flower Leadex Gold 850W Review - PSUs - Reviews - ocaholic
ist sehr interessant besonders der blick ins innere 

mfg
Elidan


----------



## Gripschi (6. November 2015)

Da hätte Ich mich gefragt woran es liegt NT oder was anders.

Dazu sagen ja auch alle AUCH BeQuit hat und hatte Mist.

Gilt wohl für jede Marke.


----------



## the_leon (6. November 2015)

Es wäre interessant, wenn du sagen könntest, welches be Quiet! du hast...
bei mir kommt auch bald das Leadex Gold mit 550w
Das der Deckel runterkommt und n Bild von der Platine gemacht wird, das ist eig. selbstverständlich bei Tests


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (6. November 2015)

Dürfte man fragen welcher Serie das BQ entstammt? Und welche HW es befeuert hat?

Und wofür zur Hölle brauchst du 850W? CF/SLI?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. November 2015)

Ähm, das Titanium 850 ist wirklich singleRail?


----------



## Elidan18 (6. November 2015)

ich hatte das Dark Power Pro 850w bj 2009 nach dem Austausch bekam ich ein anderes bzw vom Namen her das gleiche war aber 900 w und nicht mehr so glänzend Schwartz/Bronze Chrom sondern Matt von außen


----------



## Elidan18 (6. November 2015)

zur hardware am anfange also beim meinem 2 PC war es ein 
AMD Phenom II x4 940 
Mainboard war ein Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe
Ati 4870x2
Ati4870
8gb OCZ DDR2 PC2-8500 EPP-Ready
DVD Laufwerk
2 Sata Platten

PC von 2014
Intel i5 4790k @ 4.5 ghz bei 1.26v Vcore
Asus Maximus VI Formula
Asus GTX 780 Poseidon OC @ 1250ghz core 7000ghz Ram 
evga GTX 650 Ti (physx)
Kingston DDR3 2400MHz 8 Gigabyte KIT CL11 Serie HyperX Beast 
Kingston HyperX Predator PCIe SSD
Seagate hybrid drive st4000dx001 4tb
LG BH16NS40, Blu-ray Brenner
Custom Wasserkühlung 2 Radiatoren 6x120mm Lüfter und noch 2 Gehäuse Lüfter wen es interessiert
2 x Corsair Air Flow Series SP120
6x Crosair SP120 High Performance Edition
und das besagte be quiet Dark Power Pro 900w


----------



## Elidan18 (6. November 2015)

@chris 

das habe ich mich auch gefragt was ich mir aber nicht vorstellen kann deshalb habe ich es bestellt um auf den Aufkleber gucken zu können ;D

etwa am Donnerstag werde ich es haben und kann ein Foto vom Aufkleber machen bzw berichte dann


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (6. November 2015)

Ok, mit der PhysX Karte würde aber ein gescheites 500W (550W) Netzteil ausreichen, ist ja nicht so, dass du da nochmal eine 780 versorgen musst. Und das BQ war ein P7/8/9?


----------



## Elidan18 (6. November 2015)

Also habe nun nochmal geguckt und kann sagen das das erste ein P7 war und 

http://www.au-ja.de/bilder/2009/be-quiet-bqt-p7-pro-750w-tn11.jpg

das 2 ein P8
http://geizhals.at/p/488740.jpg

ja mit dem 550 w hast du schon recht aber man weiß ja nie es könnte ja mal SLI kommen und der neue Titanium Standard hat mich auch gereizt bei 10 % Last was ja 

so etwa 60-70% der Zeit ausmacht eine hohe Effizienz zu haben ist schon cool


----------



## ebastler (6. November 2015)

the_leon schrieb:


> Schaut mal, was ich grad im Luxx gesehen hab...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn man ausreichend dicke Kabel verwendet sehe ich nichts, das dagegen spricht. Elektrisch absolut problemlos. Finde ich an sich sogar besser als den Schwachsinn mit 12-16 dünnen Kabeln parallel.

Nur schaut mir das nach viel aus, aber nicht nach ausreichend dimensionierten Kabeln... Und ich hätte den neuen "Stecker" dann noch in Epoxy eingegossen, dass man keinen Kurzschluss machen kann.


----------



## poiu (6. November 2015)

die vorschläge von einigen

Pc ist explodiert! - Seite 4 - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## the_leon (6. November 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> die vorschläge von einigen
> 
> Pc ist explodiert! - Seite 4 - ComputerBase Forum



da muss man sich ja direkt Fremdschämen...
wenn er jetzt da reinlangt und stribt, dann ist der andere dran, da er den Bullshit empfohlen hat...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. November 2015)

Ähm ich meinte ich hab da was gepostet?
Irgendwie wurde mein Post gesplittet? Wtf?


----------



## Pu244 (6. November 2015)

Lustig fand ich


			
				Jonas92 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn sich der Threadersteller nicht mehr meldet wissen wir welchen Rat er bevorzugt hat


(allerdings nur weil sich der TE danach nochmal gemeldet hat)

Da sind ja wirklich schon einige ins Jenseits befördert worden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. November 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> die vorschläge von einigen
> 
> Pc ist explodiert! - Seite 4 - ComputerBase Forum


Womit wir hier auch wieder bei dem Dunning-Krüger Zeugs wären...
Die sagten ja, dass Selbstbewusstsein invers proportional mit dem vorhandenen Wissen verhält.

Sprich: Je weniger Peilung jemand hat, desto mehr traut er sich zu, desto schlimmer die Empfehlungen.
Und genau das ist hier der Fall...

Das ganze dann auch noch zusammen mit dem Wunschtraum, das Netzteil wieder durch irgendeinen Voodoo in Gang zu bekommen...

Vielen ist einfach nicht klar, was sie mit ihren Empfehlungen anrichten können, was sie da für einen Mist verbreiten wie die Folgen ihrer Handlung sein können...

Und dass es letztendlich gescheiter ist, das Netzteil auszutauschen als noch irgendwie dran rumzufummeln....


----------



## the_leon (6. November 2015)

the_leon schrieb:


> Wie siehts eig. mit den Thermaltake Toughpower DPS Netzteilen aus??
> Konkret die 550w: Thermaltake ToughPower DPS G 550W ATX 2.31 (TPG-0550D-G/PS-TPG-0550DPCGG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> und die 850w Version: Thermaltake ToughPower DPS G 850W ATX 2.31 (TPG-0850D-G/PS-TPG-0850DPCG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Kann mir diese Frage mal jemand beantworten??


----------



## poiu (6. November 2015)

digital NT = Lipstick on Pig, brauchst du die spielerei wenn nicht dann nimm lieber eins ohne

die DPS sind ok können aber nicht mir SF, Seasonic, usw mithalten


----------



## captain_drink (6. November 2015)

Du kannst dir diese Tests ja mal durchlesen:
HARDOCP - Thermaltake Toughpower DPS G 650W - Thermaltake Toughpower DPS G 650W Review
Thermaltake Toughpower DPS G 1050 W Review | techPowerUp

Kurzform: Keine Katastrophe, aber für das Gebotene zu teuer. 
Wenn es eine digitale Schnittstelle haben muss, dann lieber noch ein Corsair RMi. Ohne Digitalschnittstelle gibt es diverse deutlich bessere Modelle.


----------



## Pu244 (6. November 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das ganze dann auch noch zusammen mit dem Wunschtraum, das Netzteil wieder durch irgendeinen Voodoo in Gang zu bekommen...



Wollte er doch garnicht, es ging nur darum nachzuschauen ob das Netzteil tot ist (und gegebenfalls den Besitzer in diesen Zustand zu überführen). Das defekte Geräte bei manchen die Bastelambitionen wecken kann man durchaus verstehen, über einen neuen Lüfter kann man noch nachdenken (wenn man wirklich weiß was man da macht), bei mehr sollte man ein Profi sein (wobei man einwenden könnte das der Profi genau weiß das es sich nicht lohnt).


----------



## the_leon (7. November 2015)

Ne, es geht eher so um Casemods...
Ich bau da generell keine MS-Tech, Rombutech und co. NTs ein, auch wenn ich es gesponsert bekomme...
Nur Thermaltake sponsert zur Zeit da viel, und wenn es i.O. ist, dann kann man es ja nehmen...
Das es eher etwas überteuert ist, dass ist klar...
Aber ich denke, dann kann ich das Thermaltake einbauen und muss nicht immer bei beQuiet, Cooler Master und co. anfragen...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. November 2015)

würde ich trotzdem, notfalls auch mal bei corsair wegen rmi und RMx anfragen, die gehen ja auch  n guter mod verdient eigentlich auch n gutes NT,  eigentlich wären dann ja auch die premium Geräte 1. Wahl


----------



## the_leon (7. November 2015)

jo, mein nächter Mod wird aber eh n Silent Base und da kommt dann auch das NT von beQuiet'

Dann brauche ich bei einem anderem geplanten ein kurzes, da wirds wohl ein V550...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. November 2015)

na siehst du, wozu das thermaltake?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. November 2015)

Wenn er einen Test mit Tt Case und Tt Kühler und was weiss ich noch, wäre das doch praktisch


----------



## Philipus II (7. November 2015)

Ich habe meinen geplanten Liefertermin für eine Sunmoon 5500 ATE bekommen. Am 27. oder 28. sollte sie ankommen


----------



## ebastler (7. November 2015)

Und ich bastel mir nun selber was zusammen... Hochlastwiderstände ^^ Damit wird man in 50W Stufen die Last auf 12V einstellen können, kombiniert mit einem Fluke DMM und einem Energiekosten Messgerät sollte man damit ganz gut arbeiten können - während die Kosten dank Chinesen lächerlich niedrig sind.


----------



## captain_drink (7. November 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen geplanten Liefertermin für eine Sunmoon 5500 ATE bekommen. Am 27. oder 28. sollte sie ankommen



Misst du dann privat oder kommen in absehbarer Zeit wieder irgendwo Reviews? 
Vielleicht dann auf einer eigenen Seite, "PhilGURU" oder so...


----------



## Budgetbuilder (7. November 2015)

ich hätte da mal ne frage:
ich habe zur zeit als netzteil das xilence a series 530 80+
kann man den lüfter des netzteils austauschen? er ist zu laut


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. November 2015)

Tausch lieber das ganze NT, des ist sowieso nicht wirklich gut.
Wenn du es öffnest und etwas änderst, bist du dann als Hersteller für danach auftretende fehler und deren Folgen haftbar.

Alsd sein lassen und was taugliches kaufen.

Netzteilempfehlungen Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## Jolly91 (7. November 2015)

Mal eine Frage, wie viel Kontakt haben die PCI-E Stecker bei den Grafikkartenanschlüssen? Ich mein, was würde passieren, wenn man den Stecker nicht über die Einrastung bringt und den PC startet, Kurzschluss oder überlagern sich die Kontakte und es würde nichts passieren? Die länge des Hakens beträgt auch nur 2mm.


----------



## Philipus II (7. November 2015)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Misst du dann privat oder kommen in absehbarer Zeit wieder irgendwo Reviews?
> Vielleicht dann auf einer eigenen Seite, "PhilGURU" oder so...


Zumindest bis einschließlich Ausgabe 11/2015 habe ich ja in letzter Zeit den Bereich Stromversorgung bei der PC Games Hardware betreut. Die Arbeit für eine Print-Zeitschrift ist mal was ganz anderes. Aufgrund der doch sehr begrenzten Seitenanzahl muss man im Heft faktisch in extrem kompakter Form alle wichtigen Informationen zu einem Dutzend Netzteile aufbereiten. Ich persönlich finde, dass gerade mit dieser Aufgabe extrem hohe Anforderungen einhergehen, weil sich die Leser auf dein Fazit verlassen müssen und bei einer Zeitschrift wie der PCGH auch werden. In kompakter Form umfassend und stimmig zu informieren dürfte wohl die anspruchsvollste Version des Testens sein. Und das Leserfeedback war ausgesprochen posiitv, seit dem ich den Bereich übernommen habe. Und jaaa, das ist wie der Applaus für den Künstler

Ob ich zukünftig auch wieder fürs Web schreibe, mal schaun. Ich arbeite seit Januar ganz regulär 40 Wochenstunden, da hat man weniger Zeit als Student. Aber Netzteile testen ist für mich sicher ein Hobby, das ich in irgendeiner Form weiter führen werde, mal abwarten in welcher Form.


----------



## poiu (9. November 2015)

Sl500A bei 270W Last Loads sind unten sichtbar in W



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (10. November 2015)

@ Poiu 
Schön erklärt, deswegen raff ich das Bild trotzdem nicht ... Dort stehen bei ABCD so viele Zahlen, dass ich gar nicht zuordnen kann, was ABC oder D ist  ^^

Mal was anderes ... Gerade bei CB gelesen

In diesem Fred spricht Phil über das neue Aorecool Netzteil und sagt


> Ich habe mir mal ein beschafft und zerlegt. Ja, die Netzteile haben DC-DC und die Plattform schaut sehr ähnlich aus zum Cooler Master GM. CWT ist sehr plausibel. Allerdings: Die Herstellerangabe, dass das Netzteil OVP, UVP, SCP und OPP hätte ist unvollständig. Auf den DC-DC-Modulen befindet sich je ein Chip, der OCP für diese Rail bereit stellt. +3,3 und +12V haben demnach OCP.



Nur jetzt stellt sich mir eine Frage ... Werden nicht über die beiden Wandlerplatinen 3,3V und 5V von 12V runtergebrochen ??? Das würde für mich irgendwie mehr Sinn ergeben. Ich dachte immer, die 12V kommt vom Trafo direkt ...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. November 2015)

Na stabilisieren und von der Leistung begrenzen musst du die 12V ja auch


----------



## poiu (10. November 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> @ Poiu
> Schön erklärt, deswegen raff ich das Bild trotzdem nicht ... Dort stehen bei ABCD so viele Zahlen, dass ich gar nicht zuordnen kann, was ABC oder D ist  ^^
> .



tztztz das sind die einzelnen lasten Pro Rail  in Watt

3,3& 5 V hab ich gekennzeichnet, A,C & G sind 12V


----------



## Philipus II (10. November 2015)

Tippfehler im CB Forum, sind natürlich 3,3 und 5v.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. November 2015)

Was haltet ihr vom DPP4 für nen Athlon X2 und eine HD 4730?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. November 2015)

Das NT müsste min. 12 Jahre als sein, oder?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. November 2015)

Keine Ahnung. Wahrscheinlich. Ein Bekannter verkauft den PC halt so.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. November 2015)

Was willst du mit der Möhre?


----------



## _chiller_ (11. November 2015)

Das P4 besser nicht mehr verwenden, aktuell überschreiten selbst die wesentlich jüngeren P7 ihr Haltbarkeitsdatum.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. November 2015)

Chiller, ich glaub nicht dass wir Dreirad das erklären müssen. 

Rein vom Alter passt das aber auch nicht zusammen.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom DPP4 für nen Athlon X2 und eine HD 4730?



Fragst du das ernsthaft?
Ich denke, die Antwort kennst du.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. November 2015)

Arg furchtbar? 
Es geht ja um 6-7 Jahre alte HW. Bei so alter HW hab ich ein vollkommen anderes Verständnis. Ausserdem kenn ich nur Netzteile bis E8. Das Wars dann auch. 
Ich zum Beispiel hab ja auch ein SF SF400p12g für diverse alte Systeme (Athlon XP, C2D bzw. PD)  
Ich war ja schon skeptisch. Das Ripple wird wahrscheinlich furchtbar sein. Und ein DPP4 wäre  schon fast ein Museumsstück. 
Also ihr würdet dem Pc das nicht antun?


----------



## Philipus II (11. November 2015)

Servus Stammtisch-Kollegen,

ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle von euch verabschieden. Die Redaktion der PC Games Hardware hat beschlossen, meine Dienste zukünftig nicht mehr in Anspruch zu nehmen. Alle Netzteiltests werden zukünftig wieder wie bevor meinem Engagement durch die eigenen Redakteure durchgeführt werden. Ich kann zukünftig daher keine Fragen und Anregungen zu den PCGH-Netzteiltests entgegennehmen. 

Ich habe mein Studium bereits seit Januar 2015 beendet und arbeite ganz regulär Vollzeit, daher ist die Entscheidung für mich ohne problematische wirtschaftliche Auswirkungen. Trotzdem hatte ich sowohl bei ComputerBase als auch bei PCGH meinen Spaß mit dem Netzteil-Testen. Und dazu habt auch ihr mit eurem Interesse, euren Fragen und eurem Feedback beigegtragen. Ich möchte mich daher bei allen von euch für die tolle Zeit hier bedanken. Drei Jahre als Profi-Tester plus die Zeit davor als Amateure sind schon eine lange Zeit, vor allem in der so schnelllebigen IT.

Ich weiß derzeit noch nicht, ob/wie ich weitere Tests realisieren kann. Ich werde in den nächsten Wochen mich mal umhören, welche Optionen bestehen. Wie gesgat: Mir hat das Testen (fast) immer Spaß gemacht, ich kann mir gut vorstellen zukünftig wieder mehr im Web zu machen. Die passende Plattform zu finden wir aber sicherlich nicht leicht. Ab Ende des Monats bin ich dann eh erstmal bis Mitte Dezember im Urlaub und dann ist auch schon Weihnachten. Mal schaun, was sich bis dahin ergibt. Man liest sich!

Hier im Forum werde ich zukünftig ebenfalls deutlich weniger aktiv sein. Ich werde die Branche und auch den Stammtisch hier weiter streng im Blick haben.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2015)

Oha. Das hört sich ja nicht schön an. 
Tut mir Leid, dass das Engagement bei PCGH ausgelaufen ist.
War immer gut und informativ, was von dir zu lesen. 

Jedenfalls viel Erfolg für dich und viel Glück bei deinen nächsten Projekten.


----------



## Pittermann (11. November 2015)

Dann wünsche ich Dir noch viel Erfolg mit was immer Du jetzt machen wirst! Hoffentlich lese ich bald wieder was neues von Dir!


----------



## Adi1 (11. November 2015)

Danke für deine Arbeit 

Ich wünsche dir ebenfalls, einen hoffentlich erfolgreichen Neustart


----------



## poiu (11. November 2015)

Du bleibst ja in der IT Branche und uns somit erhalten


----------



## Stern1710 (11. November 2015)

Alles Gute meinerseits (und natürlich auch alles Gute seitens TRV  )


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. November 2015)

Alles Gute. Schade das du gehen musst. Hoffentlich werden die PCGH internen Nt Tests dann nicht wieder Murks.


----------



## captain_drink (11. November 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Hier im Forum werde ich zukünftig ebenfalls deutlich weniger aktiv sein. Ich werde die Branche und auch den Stammtisch hier weiter streng im Blick haben.



Wie meinst du das? Also: weniger aktiv im Forum generell, aber im Diskussionsthread weiterhin reinschauen?

Ansonsten wünsche ich weiterhin gutes Gelingen!


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (11. November 2015)

Ist ein e8 für eine gtx970 annehmbar?
Und schade das du gehst @phillip


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. November 2015)

AFAIK ist das n dc dc indy,  daher ja,  vorausgesetzt es ist nicht zu alt.


----------



## poiu (11. November 2015)

das E8 ist DCtoDC aber nunmal schon älter, die Elkos des teils waren die schwäche


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2015)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> Ist ein e8 für eine gtx970 annehmbar?
> Und schade das du gehst @phillip



Kommt darauf an, wie alt es ist. Irgendwann sollte man ein Netzteil mal ersetzen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. November 2015)

Na je nach Alter/einsatzdauer würde ich dem ne Chance für nen Übergang geben, dass des e8 nicht mehr die Lebensspanne der GPU mit macht sollte klar sein.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (11. November 2015)

Werde ich so weiterleiten. Das NT soll angeblich 3 Jahre alt sein also sollte es ja erst einmal passen und mir Zeit geben den Kumpel zu über reden ein neues zu kaufen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. November 2015)

na 1-2 Jahre sollten ja noch gehen. 3 Jahre wäre in meinen Augen voll ok, zum vorerst weiter nutzen. wahrscheinlich fliegt das e8 dann mit der 970 raus, denn länger wird die wohl kaum halten.


----------



## poiu (11. November 2015)

hab ei nalte Corsair HX520 angeschlosse nRippe 88mV @12V rest so 20-40mV, nicht super aber für das alter


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. November 2015)

Wie Aufwändig ist denn die Messung?


----------



## poiu (12. November 2015)

da ich das Lastprogramm schonmal geschrieben hatte war das diesmal nicht so aufwendig, halt nur warmlaufen und die Rails messen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. November 2015)

Ok, das Lastprogramm ist aber NT Abhängig,  soweit ich das verstanden habe. Also nicht trivial auf andere NT Anwendbar.


----------



## poiu (12. November 2015)

nach 80+ berechne ich die lasten und dann noch 1-2 Crossloads, aber ja das ist NT abhängiog als Rechengrundlage dienen die SPecs auf dem NT

übrigens das Pollin NT das mal 15€ gab, wohl das beste NT für unter 80€ so geringe Ripple hab ich bisher nur bei 100€ NTs gesehen


----------



## ebastler (12. November 2015)

Naja, was erwartest du von einem Delta aus einer (damals) sehr hochqualitativen Workstation...
Der Fertiger liefert, was der Kunde bestellt. Und Delta ist auch im Stande, so ziemlich jede Qualität zu liefern^^

Ein sehr tolles Gerät. Vor allem die Elektronik an sich hat es mir angetan. Keine doofen Champion und SITI ASICs, sondern alles aus Komparatoren und Logikgattern geschustert, genau so gehört sich das, meiner Meinung nach. Man merkt, wenn man das Netzteil anschaut, dass da Ingenieure dran saßen, mit denen die, die bei anderen OEMs arbeiten, meiner Meinung nach einfach nichtmal ansatzweise mithalten können.

Im Betrieb merkt man wenig, aber mit etwas Ahnung von Elektronik verliebt man sich in das Schaltungsdesign 
(Das erste ATX NT wo ich wirklich Probleme hatte, dem groben Schaltungsaufbau zu folgen und ihn zu verstehen...)


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (12. November 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Servus Stammtisch-Kollegen,
> 
> ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle von euch verabschieden. Die Redaktion der PC Games Hardware hat beschlossen, meine Dienste zukünftig nicht mehr in Anspruch zu nehmen. Alle Netzteiltests werden zukünftig wieder wie bevor meinem Engagement durch die eigenen Redakteure durchgeführt werden. Ich kann zukünftig daher keine Fragen und Anregungen zu den PCGH-Netzteiltests entgegennehmen



Das iss nicht dein Ernst Phil ... Ich hoffe du gehst aus freiwilligen Stücken und wurdest nicht zu dazu gebracht. So einen Netzteiletester wie dich, muss eine Redaktion erstmal finden ....
Finde es wirklich schade das kompetente Menschen immer gehen "müssen" und für die Zukunft weis ich, welche Netzteil Tests ich mir getrost sparen kann 

Hallte uns auf dem laufenden, wo man weiterhin deine Artikel lesen kann ... Bis dahin wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben, einen  schönen Urlaub und danach noch mehr Erfolg und später auf ein wiederlesen ))

Halt die Ohren Steif !!!


----------



## poiu (12. November 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Naja, was erwartest du von einem Delta aus einer (damals) sehr hochqualitativen Workstation...
> Der Fertiger liefert, was der Kunde bestellt. Und Delta ist auch im Stande, so ziemlich jede Qualität zu liefern^^
> 
> Ein sehr tolles Gerät. Vor allem die Elektronik an sich hat es mir angetan. Keine doofen Champion und SITI ASICs, sondern alles aus Komparatoren und Logikgattern geschustert, genau so gehört sich das, meiner Meinung nach. Man merkt, wenn man das Netzteil anschaut, dass da Ingenieure dran saßen, mit denen die, die bei anderen OEMs arbeiten, meiner Meinung nach einfach nichtmal ansatzweise mithalten können.
> ...




überrascht nicht war ja klar und ich kannte die werte von der Chroma, aber eigentlich ist man immer positiv überrascht wie genial das teil ist


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. November 2015)

Wie bekommt man eigentlich am besten Smartphone Tablet und Notebook NT auf? Ich hab mich gestern dran versucht, schlussendlich auch hinbekommen aber ich habe einen Kondensator eingedrückt und die Platine zerbrochen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pu244 (15. November 2015)

Die Dinger sind nicht dafür gemacht geöffnet zu werden. Profis verwenden, nach allem was ich so gesehen habe Rasierklingen, dünne Messer und Schraubenzieher. Geübte Hände können solche Einrastgehäuse tatsächlich fast ohne sichtbare Beschädigungen und voll funktionsfähig öffnen, meiner Powerbank ging es da weniger gut, auch wenn ich jetzt weiß das da 6 scheinbar neue Zellen drin sind muß wohl in Zukunft etwas Klebeband beim Zusammenhalt nachhelfen. Den Tip bei Youtube nach Videos zu suchen das ein begabter Bastler eingestellt hat kann ich mir wohl sparen, da kann man immer viel im Vorfeld lernen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. November 2015)

Ah ok. Ja ich hab es aufgebrochen und dann mit nem dünnen Schraubenzieher den Rest "aufgeschnitten". Von rasierklingen lasse ich die Flossen, nacher sind die Finger ab. 
Ich hab auch mal so eine Mini Kreissäge in so einem Video gesehen. Aber das ist wahrscheinlich sehr teuer.


----------



## Doggycat (15. November 2015)

Be quiet e10 oder corsair rmx series? 
Welches netzteil findet ihr besser


----------



## the_leon (15. November 2015)

E10..


----------



## Stern1710 (15. November 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach das E10. Das ist gute Technik, Multi-Rail (wenn auch in den niedrigeren Wattklassen unwichtiger), passende Caps und ein durchgehend leises Betriebsgeräusch.

Die RMx-Serie habe ich bisher noch nicht in Tests gesehen, daher kann ich mir dazu auch kein wirkliches Bild machen.


----------



## gorgeous188 (15. November 2015)

Demnächst beginnt mein Experiment: eine R9 380 an einem LC9550 
Kann ich mich das trauen, oder fackelt mir dann die Bude ab?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. November 2015)

RMx = rmi ohne digitalinterface,  zumindest ab 650w,   das 550w RMx hat ne Sonderstellung.


----------



## poiu (15. November 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Demnächst beginnt mein Experiment: eine R9 380 an einem LC9550
> Kann ich mich das trauen, oder fackelt mir dann die Bude ab?



 da passiert nix, die sterben halt bei starker überlast anstatt abzuschalten, nichts neues in der realität kommst du da aber auch nicht hin weil vorher wahrscheinlich wegen des Spannugnseinbruchs ein reboot/absturz hervorgerufen wird


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. November 2015)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ucht-ddr3-vorzugsweise-am3-3.html#post7838159

Einmal bitte überreden, kein 980 SLI an ein 7 Jahre altes Revo85+ zu hängen


----------



## gorgeous188 (15. November 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> die sterben halt bei starker überlast anstatt abzuschalten



Welche Überlast? Das System braucht selbst pessimistisch gerechnet keine 300 Watt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. November 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Welche Überlast? Das System braucht selbst pessimistisch gerechnet keine 300 Watt.


Eben. Deshalb kann dir das wurscht sein.


----------



## poiu (15. November 2015)

genau deshalb No Problem


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2015)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ucht-ddr3-vorzugsweise-am3-3.html#post7838159
> 
> Einmal bitte überreden, kein 980 SLI an ein 7 Jahre altes Revo85+ zu hängen



Bei dem "Experten" wird das nicht einfach sein.


----------



## Gripschi (15. November 2015)

Vermutlich hast du vorher einen Pastor bekehrt.

Ist interessant was seine Begründung ist.


----------



## ebastler (15. November 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Welche Überlast? Das System braucht selbst pessimistisch gerechnet keine 300 Watt.


Nene, mein System (4670K, 290X) zieht gut und gerne 350-370W bei Spielen.
Trotzdem schön weit vom Netzteillimit weg.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (15. November 2015)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ucht-ddr3-vorzugsweise-am3-3.html#post7838159
> 
> Einmal bitte überreden, kein 980 SLI an ein 7 Jahre altes Revo85+ zu hängen








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alter Verwalter 

Die Karten werden ja super Gekühlt ... Die können sich vor frischer Luft ja gar nicht retten (damit ist auch das Case gemeint und die wunderbar Luftleitung von der Front zu den Karten^^) 

Maxwell Chips der Oberklasse, die ohnehin schon Spannungsschwankungen haben ohne ende ... Peaks verursachen die sich gewaschen habe und durch die Wärme dann noch weitaus mehr Power vom Netzteil abverlangen, die Das Netzteil dann bereitstellen muss, obwohl es die warme Gehäuseluft nach Außen befördert und damit seine 7 Jahre alten Komponennten kühlt ... 



Herzlichen Glückwunsch 
Ich hoffe unser "Experte" weis genau was er da tut
Aber er will es ja darauf ankommen lassen ... Selbstschutz zum Geld sparen (an der falschen stelle), ist auf keinen Fall des Rätzels Lösung ...
Aber lassen wir es Ihn selber herausfinden


----------



## DarkScorpion (15. November 2015)

Naja Kühlmanagment sehe ich generell nicht


----------



## poiu (15. November 2015)

na ja nicht unser Problem, nicht meine Hardware, mal sehen wie lange das gut geht

 ich sgae das scho nseit Jahren, manche leute lernen es nur auf die harte tour  (allgemein nicht nur bei NT)zB hier über die Brieftasche


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (15. November 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ah ok. Ja ich hab es aufgebrochen und dann mit nem dünnen Schraubenzieher den Rest "aufgeschnitten". Von rasierklingen lasse ich die Flossen, nacher sind die Finger ab.
> Ich hab auch mal so eine Mini Kreissäge in so einem Video gesehen. Aber das ist wahrscheinlich sehr teuer.


Vermutlich n Dremel oder die hochwertige Variante von Proxxon. Nicht so teuer wie man denken könnte, Dremel etwa 50€ und Proxxon etwa das Doppelte.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. November 2015)

Oder bosch GKS 10,8. bzw, demnächst wohl pks 10,8

Wobei die wohl zu stark sein werden


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. November 2015)

Ah ok... Ja ist mir trotzdem zu teuer. Ich mach es auf die harte Tour. 
Das mit der 480 und 980 im Partnerbetrieb mit der Kühlung finde ich ja herrlich.


----------



## Stern1710 (15. November 2015)

Macht vor allem sehr viel Sinn und braucht überhaupt keinen Strom


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. November 2015)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Macht vor allem sehr viel Sinn und braucht überhaupt keinen Strom


Und liefert viele zusätzliche Fps


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. November 2015)

Dreirad, sowas hat man, wenn, dann ja für ganz anderes im Haus.

Ich z.b. zum Laminat zuschneiden. Das ist echt  funny, wenn du nicht mal aufstehen musst zum zuschneiden. 

Aber Steckernetzteile hau ich weg, die zu öffnen ist mir die Zeit nicht wert.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. November 2015)

Keine Ahnung ob wir sowas haben. Wahrscheinlich nicht im Hause sondern im Betrieb. 
Aber das was ich meine, ist nicht viel größer als eine Elektrische Zahnbürste. 
Ich wollte halt mal wissen wie ein Handy Netzteil aussieht und hab es mir zur Mp3 Player Platine und Receiver CPU in die Vitrine gestellt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. November 2015)

Ahh, da ist n dremel mit trennscheibe am besten.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (15. November 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Oder bosch GKS 10,8. bzw, demnächst wohl pks 10,8
> 
> Wobei die wohl zu stark sein werden


Ich hätte gern ein Video wie du ein USB Steckernetzteil mit ner GKS öffnest. 😂


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. November 2015)

kennst du 10,8er?  die ich sehr klein, 85mm Sägeblätter.


----------



## Pu244 (16. November 2015)

Ob es Zeit für einen neuen Glaubensthread ist?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...0-ab-wann-gilt-ein-netzteil-als-veraltet.html


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (16. November 2015)

Wieso? Wurde doch schon alles gesagt, oder nicht?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. November 2015)

Undertable schrieb:


> Sei(d) mir bitte nicht böse wenn ich im weiteren Verlauf nicht mehr auf die Netzteildiskussion eingehen werde.
> Mir wurde inzwischen mehrmals  und eindringlichst empfohlen ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen. Eure einhellige Meinung ist bei mir angekommen. Eure Befürchtungen sind mir bewusst. Ich habe mehrfach geäußert dass ich das Risiko eingehen- und ich mir gegenwärtig kein neues Netzteil kaufen werde. User Gripschi hat sich über mich lustig gemacht und poiu gefällt das.
> Diese Entscheidung liegt nunmal bei mir und sei sie noch so unvernünftig. Sollte mein altes Netzteil tatsächlich meine Hardware grillen wie hier alle befürchten dann werde ich mich ganz sicher nicht beschweren dass mich Keiner gewarnt hat und mich mit dem Schaden abfinden, wie schmerzlich es auch sein mag.
> 
> ...





Mehr gibt es dazu nicht mehr zu sagen ...


----------



## poiu (16. November 2015)

wo hat sich den nder Gripschi über ihn lustig gemacht Oo der dreht und wendet sich um Argumente auszuschließen

 Beratungsresistent und kann eigentlich gleich vom Mod zu gemacht werden weil endlos Blabla


----------



## Gripschi (16. November 2015)

Ich hab wohl negatives Karma.

Sehe leider nicht wo Ich Ihn beleidigen tue.

Diesen Monat kann Ich mir das P11 und meine Wakü holen.

Damit tröste Ich mich jetzt.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. November 2015)

Der trost kommt, wenn das eintritt was wir ihm alle vorhergesagt haben ...
Bin mal gespannt ob er dann immernoch deiner Meinung ist, ein 50€ Netzteile wäre es nicht Wert gewesen


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2015)

Wenns eintritt, wird er sich sowieso nicht mehr melden.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. November 2015)

Haben Elektrolytkondensatoren eigentlich einen (technischen) Vorteil ggü Feststoffkomdensatoren? Weil auf teuren Soundkarten wir der Creative miauwuffhaumichtot für 250 Taler dominieren Elkos.


----------



## Pu244 (16. November 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Haben Elektrolytkondensatoren eigentlich einen (technischen) Vorteil ggü Feststoffkomdensatoren? Weil auf teuren Soundkarten wir der Creative miauwuffhaumichtot für 250 Taler dominieren Elkos.



Beides sind Elkos, einmal naß und einmal feststoff, die naße Variante kann potentiell höhere Spannungen verkraften und wird in höheren Kapazitäten angeboten. Wikipedia ist in dem Fall echt interessant, auc von der Geschichte usw., kann man sich ja mal zu gemüte führen wenn man mal nicht schlafen kann und auchnoch die Literatur durchgraben.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aluminium-Elektrolytkondensator

Natürlich wird auch bei 250€ Soundkarten gespart und solange keine Feststoffelkos notwendig sind und der Kunde dafür nicht explizit bezahlt werden keine verbaut. "Produziere nur was dein Kunde verlangt und wofür er dich auch bezahlt", gerade letzeres ist wichtig und sollte von keinem Unternehmen vernachlässigt werden. Das kann natürlich auch manchmal nach hinten losgehen, wenn der Kunde seine Wünsche ändert, wie beim P4. Wurde früher nur Taktfrequenz verlangt, so konnte AMD die Sache mit seinem Quantispeedrateing drehen, das genialste was AMD an PR bisher zusammengebracht hat (wobei sie das von Cyrix geklaut haben).


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (16. November 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> kennst du 10,8er?  die ich sehr klein, 85mm Sägeblätter.


Natürlich. Damit ist das Sägeblatt immernoch größer als gängige USB Netzteile.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. November 2015)

Ah danke ok... Den Artikel hatte ich auch zur Hand als ich wissen wollte ob ich jz sterbe wenn ich Elektrolyt an der Hand habe


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ah danke ok... Den Artikel hatte ich auch zur Hand als ich wissen wollte ob ich jz sterbe wenn ich Elektrolyt an der Hand habe



Das hängt von der Kapazität ab, und vom Widerstand und noch ein paar Sachen.
Pauschal kann man das nicht beantworten.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. November 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das hängt von der Kapazität ab, und vom Widerstand und noch ein paar Sachen.
> Pauschal kann man das nicht beantworten.


Was jetzt? Ob Elektrolyt nicht gesund ist wenn man es an der Hand hat oder ob Vor und Nachteile von Feststoff und stinknormalen Elkos?


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2015)

Es ist egal ob Feststoff oder nicht. Kapazität entscheidet.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. November 2015)

Aber in Sachen Langlebigkeit und Spannungswiedergabe etc....?


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2015)

Auch das kannst du nicht pauschal beantworten.


----------



## Pu244 (16. November 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ah danke ok... Den Artikel hatte ich auch zur Hand als ich wissen wollte ob ich jz sterbe wenn ich Elektrolyt an der Hand habe



Das kommt dank der RoHS heute eigentlich nicht vor, nur bei Blei und besonders NiCd Akkus (wobei letztere seit einiger Zeit [zu recht] verboten sind) solltest du aufpassen, gerade letztere können einen schneller ins Jenseits befördern als man denkt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. November 2015)

Sind Nickel Cadmium Akkus so schlimm?


----------



## Pu244 (16. November 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Sind Nickel Cadmium Akkus so schlimm?



Cadmium ist für hohe Säuger, zu denen auch der Mensch zählt, extrem giftig (Ratten und Mäuse stecken es erheblich besser weg). Cadmiumsulfat (da weiß ich es noch) hat eine LD50 von 0,4mg pro Kg Körpergewicht, mit anderen Worten mit 0,05 Gramm Cadmiumanteil sollte man fast jeden Menschen ins Jenseits befördern können, da kann dann auch die Intensivmedizin nichtmehr viel machen, obendrein ist es ein recht erbärmlicher Tod. Der große Pluspunkt ist das es in den Akkus recht sicher ist Allerdings gibt es garantiert ein paar Hirnis welche die Teile aufsägen um zu schauen was da drin ist, außerdem kann es bei Bränden oder wenn die Dinger irgendwo verrotten in die Umwelt gelagen.

Früher hatte ich in meinem Gameboy 4 Stück drin, da war der Tod fast jeden Tag nur eine Handbreit entfernt. Wenn ich meine damalige Sammling mit Mono, Baby, Mignon, Micro usw. Akkus zusammen nehme kommt da locker 1Kg reines Cadmium zusammen, aus heutiger Sicht einfach Wahnsinn ein Kind mit sowas allein zu lassen. Obendrein sind mir einige korrodiert, die wurden aber dennoch weitergenutzt (ich vermute heute das es Nickel war, da es grünlich türkis aussah). Eigentlich das ideale Mordgift, einen NiCd Akku in Salzsäure aufzulösen und das Zeug jemanden ins Essen mischen, bis die ersten Symptome kommen ist man über alle Berge.

Hab ich schon erwähnt das quasi fast alle Cadmiumverbindungen hochgradig Krebseregend sind?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. November 2015)

Schnell alle Nickel Cadmium Akkus wegwerfen... 
Die Entsorgung ist dann ja wohl furchtbar teuer... 
NiCd Akkus sind ja eh voll der Dreck... Muss mal zum laden vollkommen entladen


----------



## poiu (16. November 2015)

es gibt noch irgendwo NiCd Akkus?


----------



## Pu244 (16. November 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> es gibt noch irgendwo NiCd Akkus?



Kannst ja mal bei eBay nachsehen, da gibt es noch einige, wobei fast alles Ersatzakkus für Elektrowerkzeuge sind. Aber immerhin interessant das sie die AA Zellen auf 1000mAh gebracht haben, das ist das doppelte von dem was ich so Anfang der 90er zur Verfüngung hatte.


----------



## poiu (16. November 2015)

ich hab nur NiMH Akkus hier, keine ahnung ob ich mal Cd hatte


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. November 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> es gibt noch irgendwo NiCd Akkus?


Bei mir Zuhause noch einige... 
Aber hauptsächlich NiMH und Lithium Idioten...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. November 2015)

NiCd müssten im Modellbau noch zu bekommen sein.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. November 2015)

Also mein Modellautoflitzerdings hat ja NiMH Akkus... 
Es heisst ja Nickel Metall Hybrid, oder? Was für ein Metall ist das?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. November 2015)

MetallHydrid


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Es heisst ja Nickel Metall Hybrid, oder? Was für ein Metall ist das?



Mehrere.
Soweit ich das weiß, ist da Cobald drin, dazu Silizium, Neodym, Lanthan und so.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (17. November 2015)

Ich hätte mal ne kleine Frage: Welche OEMs nutzt den Dell/Alienware für seine PSUs?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. November 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mehrere.
> Soweit ich das weiß, ist da Cobald drin, dazu Silizium, Neodym, Lanthan und so.


Hui... Ich frag erst gar nicht ^^ alles so kompliziert 


SimplyAlegend schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal ne kleine Frage: Welche OEMs nutzt den Dell/Alienware für seine PSUs?


Meines Wissens auch HEC. Wahrscheinlich auch FSP Wie jeder OEM PC Hersteller.
Ganz dunkel erinnere ich mich das es auch Delta war.


----------



## L-Patrick (17. November 2015)

Alienware habe ich bisher meist mit Delta PSUs gesehen - und gehört


----------



## -sori- (17. November 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Meines Wissens auch HEC. Wahrscheinlich auch FSP Wie jeder OEM PC Hersteller.
> Ganz dunkel erinnere ich mich das es auch Delta war.



kurz gesagt - du weisst es nicht. 😂 

Soweit ich weiss sind die durchgehend von Delta.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. November 2015)

-sori- schrieb:


> kurz gesagt - du weisst es nicht. 😂



Ja stimmt Hec wird bei Hyrican traditionell verbaut. Sogar mein Athlon XP PC von Hyrican hat einen Hec.


----------



## poiu (17. November 2015)

-sori- schrieb:


> kurz gesagt - du weisst es nicht. 
> 
> Soweit ich weiss sind die durchgehend von Delta.



Ja hauptsächlich Delta, ich wil laber nicht behaupten das es nur Delta ist, ich glaube da gab es noch LiteOn Netzteile 

HEC war teilwese HP (glaube auch LiteOn)
Medion ist eigentlich immer FSP
Acer ist gemischt

Lenovo ist uach Delta
außer Laptops da sind das auch andere anbieter wie LiteOn


----------



## SimplyAlegend (18. November 2015)

Okay, Danke für die Infos


----------



## ebastler (18. November 2015)

Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich rausfinde, von wem mein Thinkpad Netzteil ist? Ich habe das aktuelle 65W Small Formfaktor NT mit viereckigem Anschluss (aktuelles Thinkpad halt).

Mein Mitbewohner hat optisch und von den Eckdaten das Gleiche - bei ihm steht aber Delta drauf, bei mir nichts sichtbares. Oder ich bin blind, KP.

Fakt ist, seines wird bereits merklich warm im Betrieb an seinem Laptop (Heizwell-15W i5).

Meines wird unter Volllast (Spielen mit Broadwell 15W i5 und 940M, zeitgleichen Laden beider Akkus) nichtmal handwarm. Selbst im Hochsommer wird das Ding kaum lauwarm. Ich habe noch nie so ein Laptopnetzteil gesehen. Winzig und heizt selbst bei 40-60W, die ich geschätzt ziehe, kein Bisschen.

Edit: Hier zwei Fotos - Im Spoiler, da ich nicht weiß, ob Tapatalk mir die nicht wieder fullsize einbettet.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. November 2015)

Frag mal im Thinkpad-Forum.de, da wirst sicher ne Antwort bekommen, udn wenns keiner weis, IBMThink wirds sicher rausfinden


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (18. November 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich rausfinde, von wem mein Thinkpad Netzteil ist? Ich habe das aktuelle 65W Small Formfaktor NT mit viereckigem Anschluss (aktuelles Thinkpad halt).
> 
> Mein Mitbewohner hat optisch und von den Eckdaten das Gleiche - bei ihm steht aber Delta drauf, bei mir nichts sichtbares. Oder ich bin blind, KP.
> 
> ...



Dann kann es schonmal kein Delta sein. Delta kann gute Technik aber keine Lüfter  *Auf Antec NT´s schiel*

Warum lässt BeQuiet! bzw Listan eigentlich nicht bei Delta fertigen? Zu teuer? lassen sich die Delta Ing´s nicht reinquatschen? Oder bestehen die drauf beschei.....dene Lüfter in den NT´s zu verbauen


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (18. November 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich rausfinde, von wem mein Thinkpad Netzteil ist? Ich habe das aktuelle 65W Small Formfaktor NT mit viereckigem Anschluss (aktuelles Thinkpad halt)



Ich habe es dir mal ein wenig Markiert Herr Blindfisch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (18. November 2015)

Also war es wohl, dass ich blind war. Danke.

Eigenartig, dass die das gleiche Netzteil (bzw das gleich gelabelte) von zwei Herstellern bauen lassen - und sehr interessant, dass das von LiteOn viel effizienter ist als das von Delta.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. November 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ich habe es dir mal ein wenig Markiert Herr Blindfisch



Jetzt weiss ich auch wo ich bei meinem T60 suchen muss. 
@ebastler dein NT sind irgendwie komisch geformt aus...
Die alten Lite On Netzteile sind fett mit Lite On zugepflastert. Zum Beispiel die von den uralten Amilos aus der Physik bei uns in der Schule.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (18. November 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Also war es wohl, dass ich blind war. Danke.
> 
> Eigenartig, dass die das gleiche Netzteil (bzw das gleich gelabelte) von zwei Herstellern bauen lassen - und sehr interessant, dass das von LiteOn viel effizienter ist als das von Delta.



Auf diesen Dinger sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht ... Ich muss da auch immer ewig suchen ^^

Naja ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, dass Stefan mal gesagt hat, dass LiteOn eines der besten ist ... Evtl haben die ja in manch anderen Sachen die Nase vor ... Oder niemand weis, wass Lenovo von denen gefordert hat ... Da steckt man doch nie drinne ...
Auch bei diesen Firmen gilt doch immer ... You get what you pay for


----------



## poiu (18. November 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich rausfinde, von wem mein Thinkpad Netzteil ist? Ich habe das aktuelle 65W Small Formfaktor NT mit viereckigem Anschluss (aktuelles Thinkpad halt).
> 
> Mein Mitbewohner hat optisch und von den Eckdaten das Gleiche - bei ihm steht aber Delta drauf, bei mir nichts sichtbares. Oder ich bin blind, KP.
> 
> ...



 ich hab auch Thinkpads hier  aktuell sogar eines mehr als auf dem Bild 

 die NT die ich hier hab sind LiteOn oder Delta, wie snake schon sagte deines ist LiteOn




PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Warum lässt BeQuiet! bzw Listan eigentlich nicht bei Delta fertigen? Zu teuer? lassen sich die Delta Ing´s nicht reinquatschen? Oder bestehen die drauf beschei.....dene Lüfter in den NT´s zu verbauen



  es gab mal die aussage das Delta, sich nicht bei denn kleinen Stückzahlen, die so kleine NT Brands wie zB be quiet ordet, gar nicht die Hände schmutzig macht.

 Außerdem wer der Meinung ist Seasonic ist Konservativ, gegen Delta ist Seasonic die WünschDirWas Bude

 LiteOn baut auch exzellente NT aber die haben wohl kein Bock auf Retail Unsinn


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. November 2015)

Phil, was sibd das? 

Oben sieht nach x200/201t aus,  dann noxh mal 12", dann 13" (x300/301?)
Unten müssten 14" sein?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. November 2015)

Mensch Poiu gib mir eines ab. Mein T60 liegt eher traurig eingegraben in der HW Schublade ohne Akku (weil defekt) und die HDD klickert ihr Todeslied...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. November 2015)

Lach, ich hab noch viel mehr hier, allein 4 t42, dann x31, x32, x41, x200s wxga+, x301. Meinervmum hab ich n t61 14" wxga+ gekauft und Schwiegervater hat n t520 hd+


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. November 2015)

Wow... 
Ich hätte ja gern ein T5xx mit i5 2nd Gen oder erste geht auch... mit SSD am besten und Windows 10


----------



## DerFoehn (18. November 2015)

Ich hab seit einiger Zeit ein gebrauchtes T420 sehr günstig mit i5. Hab mir noch ne SSD eingebaut und ich bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. November 2015)

Mein nächstes wird n x201 oder x201s, wenn mann mal eines findet.


----------



## poiu (18. November 2015)

Das wird etwas offtopic

 als Netzteile kann die FSP 90W empfehlen sidn nicht so effektiv wie die originalen aber dafür kleiner 



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Phil, was sibd das?
> 
> Oben sieht nach x200/201t aus,  dann noxh mal 12", dann 13" (x300/301?)
> Unten müssten 14" sein?



Nein das ist von oben X200t, X230t ( ja dank drecks 16:9 ist das breiter),  T400,  T520

ein T420 ( richte ich ein für bekannten)   und mein erstes IBM T23 ist nicht auf dem Bild



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Mensch Poiu gib mir eines ab. Mein T60 liegt eher traurig eingegraben in der HW Schublade ohne Akku (weil defekt) und die HDD klickert ihr Todeslied...



sei Froh das du so ein Panzer hast, wenn ich schon das T400 mit dem T420/T520 vergleiche ist die Base beim T400 deutlich stabiler

das T400 hab ich samt SSD 64GB und Base sehr günstig für meine Elktern geschossen, deshalb hatte ich das da und das Foto gemacht.

die bekommst du nachgeworfen, ich würde aber ein t520/t420 empfehlen haben zwar kein USB 3 aber die gibts in richtig geilen Zustand aktuell und das auch eigentlich spottbillig



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Lach, ich hab noch viel mehr hier, allein 4 t42, dann x31, x32, x41, x200s wxga+, x301. Meinervmum hab ich n t61 14" wxga+ gekauft und Schwiegervater hat n t520 hd+



Nice noch so ein Thinpad Freak, die alten X3x udn X41 kenne ich nur kurz



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Ich hab seit einiger Zeit ein gebrauchtes T420 sehr günstig mit i5. Hab mir noch ne SSD eingebaut und ich bin sehr zufrieden.



Die sind auch richtig geil, genau wie das T520 im endeffekt kann man mSATA, 2,5" SSD und anstelle des DVD eine HDD einbauen X-D

in beide lassen sich Quad Core Sandy einbauen

Deshalb hab ich erst kürzlich das T520 geholt, das brauch ich nicht wird aber so eine art Projekt  und ersetzt dann mein Desktop

das erstaunlichste ist das Teil ist neu und damit meine ich es riecht Neu und die Ecken sind noch dran 

http://img.tweakpc.de/images/2015/11/03/IMG_6010.jpg

hätte nicht gedacht das man so ei nZustand nach 4 Jahren noch bekommt 



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Mein nächstes wird n x201 oder x201s, wenn mann mal eines findet.



ja die letzten klassiker  die X/T220/420/520 bis X230-T530 sehen zwar noch klassisch aus und haben noch viele vorteile, aber so stabil wie die sind die leider nicht mehr


----------



## Pittermann (18. November 2015)

@Mods: Bitte diesen Thread in „Allgemeiner Thinkpad-Diskussionsthread“ umbenennen!


----------



## poiu (18. November 2015)

haha du hast dir das Holger Fischer Zitat in die Sig geklemmt


----------



## Vitz (18. November 2015)

Verstehe ich das richtig das ein ansich zu groß dimensioniertes Netzteil außer dem höheren Preis keinen Nachteil hat?
Also wenn mein System als Beispiel 500w unter Volllast benötigt +/- Schwankungen etc. dann würde ein 650w Netzteil das gleiche verbrauchen bzw. erzeugen wie ein 850w Netzteil richtig?


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2015)

Im höheren Lastebereich ist das so. Im Idle Betrieb darf nach 80+ ein überdimensioniertes NT der gleichen Effizienzklasse aber mehr verbrauchen, da der Wirkungsgrad auf prozentuale Auslastung kontrolliert wird und das Große unterhalb des untersten Testpunktes arbeiten würde.



Spoiler



Hab jetzt ein T420 mit i7, früher hatte ich mal ein T40 mit dem alt ehrwürdigen PM Banias


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. November 2015)

Wobei ob ich bei nem Hardwareverbrauch von 25-35 im idle dann 75, 65 oder 55% Effizienz habe, den Kohl wenig fett macht, denn ich hab ja vorher schon 20-40€ zum Fenster raus geworfen 

Außerdem unterscheidet sich der Wirkungsgrad bei so kleiner Last von nem 500er zu nem 600 er Modell der gleichen Reihe eher kaum, man liegt aber weit unter 80%.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. November 2015)

Es hat auch keinen Vorteil. 
Ausser du willst in nächster Zukunft mehr Karten verbauen


----------



## ebastler (19. November 2015)

Größere Modelle sind meist lauter...



Spoiler



Ich hab ein T450S mit i5 5200U und 940M. Für Gewicht und Größe super flott, und es hielt auch mal 6h mit dem kleinen externen Akku (also 23Wh intern, 23Wh extern).

Innerhalb eines halben Jahres habe ich meinen Akku aber auf 75% der originalen Kapazität gebracht. Laut Lenovo Supporter habe ich 1 Jahr Garantie auf die Akkus, lasse mir die dann austauschen...


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2015)

Vitz schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig das ein ansich zu groß dimensioniertes Netzteil außer dem höheren Preis keinen Nachteil hat?
> Also wenn mein System als Beispiel 500w unter Volllast benötigt +/- Schwankungen etc. dann würde ein 650w Netzteil das gleiche verbrauchen bzw. erzeugen wie ein 850w Netzteil richtig?



Das größere Netzteil läuft halt ineffizienter und die Leistungsaufnahme ist höher.
Vor allem im Idle, wo das kleinere Netzteil bei über 10% Last liegt und dann effizienter arbeitet als das große, das bei unter 10% liegt.
Gerade wenn die Last so gering ist, werden Netzteile sehr ineffizient. 
Dazu kommt eben der höhere Kaufpreis und die größere Lautstärke. Größere Netzteile sind auch immer lauter als kleinere. Einfach deswegen, weil der Lüfter schneller dreht.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wobei ob ich bei nem Hardwareverbrauch von 25-35 im idle dann 75, 65 oder 55% Effizienz habe, den Kohl wenig fett macht, denn ich hab ja vorher schon 20-40€ zum Fenster raus geworfen
> 
> Außerdem unterscheidet sich der Wirkungsgrad bei so kleiner Last von nem 500er zu nem 600 er Modell der gleichen Reihe eher kaum, man liegt aber weit unter 80%.



Genau, du hast ja schon Geld ins Klo geworfen, da fällt es nicht leicht, weiteres Geld ins Klo zu werfen.


----------



## Vitz (19. November 2015)

Ok danke Euch, ich merkt schon das ist alles komplexer als ein Laie wie ich dachte.  
War halt so ein Gedanke ala wenn ich nächstes Jahr auf Crossfire oder größere Single GPU wechsel, dann hätte man schon mal das Netzteil und müsste das nicht auch noch ersetzen.


----------



## Icedaft (19. November 2015)

Für jede Single-GPU Konfig inkl. OC der CPU/GPU im normalen Rahmen reicht ein gutes 500W-Netzteil aus.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. November 2015)

Antec HCP 850- alle ausser Thres mal was dazu sagen bitte. Waren die Kritikpunkte wie Shice Sleeves und Müll Lüfter (an und aus...) nur teilweise oder durchgängig


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2015)

Da musst du mal auf Poiu warten, der hat dazu auch mal was gesagt, ich glaube, der hat auch eins getestet.


----------



## Soulsnap (21. November 2015)

Meins läuft bestens, den Lüfter hab ich noch nie gehört (dreht sich aber xD) und auch mit der allgemeinen quali bin ich durchaus zufrieden.


----------



## poiu (21. November 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da musst du mal auf Poiu warten, der hat dazu auch mal was gesagt, ich glaube, der hat auch eins getestet.



so da bin ich, hab jetzt kurz überflogen aber irgendwie " was sit denn die frage"?


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> so da bin ich, hab jetzt kurz überflogen aber irgendwie " was sit denn die frage"?



Es geht um das Antec Platinum mit dem Lüfter, der mal ausfällt und der schwachen Qualität des Sleeves von den Kabeln.
Wenn ich nicht irre, hattest du selbst mal eins getestet, oder?


----------



## poiu (21. November 2015)

Nur HCP in Gold 750/1200W und die HCG, TPN usw.. die neuen platinum HCP kenne ich nciht aber antec typisch fällt der sleevr gerne ab usw X-D ja

Lüfter schwankt, wieß jetzt nicht was im Platinum steckt glaube Delta Lüfter


----------



## gorgeous188 (21. November 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Demnächst beginnt mein Experiment: eine R9 380 an einem LC9550



Die ersten zwei Stunden hat das 9550 überlebt. GPU 76 Grad, CPU 50 Grad. Da das Netzteil oben ist, hat es ordentlich Abwärme abbekommen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. November 2015)

Guten Morgen 
Was ist eigentlich bei mir falsch, das die Sicherung Fliegt, wenn ich den Schalter von meiner Brennenstuhl Blitzableiter Steckdose auf on stelle, wenn alle meine Geräte eingeschaltet sind (bis auf die Monitore?) 
Komischerweise, wenn ich meine Beiden Pcs am NT hinten aus mache und dann den Schalter umlege, fliegt keine Sicherung raus. 
Also. Eine günstige Kaufland Steckdosenleiste (3Ports) führt aus der Steckdose zu meinem Energiekostenmessgerät, in dem die gute Brennenstuhlleiste hängt. An der wiederum hängen ein paar Boxen (Wavemaster 240), mein Dell 2005fpw (aus) und mein Aoc i2276vwm. Daran hängt auch mein Primär PC (E10 500 R280 i5 4460 8Gb 2ODD eine SSD 4 Gehäuselüfter), ein nicht abgeschlossener Drucker (braucht sogar ausgeschaltet 8 Watt) und es hängt noch eine günstige Steckdosenleiste dran. An dieser wiederum hängt meine Schreibtischlampe und mein 2 ter Bastel PC( Pentium E2220 OC ohne OV,, IGP, 2 Riegel DDR2, ein SuperFlower SF400p12g, eine HDD, zwei ODD 3 Gehäuselüfter, einer beleuchtet. Und dazu noch die Frontbeleuchtung vom Artec Xion schwarz /grün) und wiederum eine etwas höherwertige Steckdosenleiste (bissl schwerer und robuster). Daran hängen ein Paar Boxen (Creative T15), ein Videokassetten Rekorder, ein kleiner Billig DVBt Receiver, ein günstiger Philips DVD Player und mein Fernseher, ein alter Orion TV26RN2. Überlastet kann doch eigentlich gar nicht? Das alles auf Volllast mit Staubsauger(!) käme maximal auf 2000-2200 Watt. Und da es anscheinend wohl an meinen Pcs liegt (was ich nicht allerdings nachvollziehen kann) hoffe ich das mir gebildete Menschen weiterhelfen können


----------



## DarkScorpion (22. November 2015)

Das alles an einer Steckdose? Klar spielt da die Sicherung verrückt. Die meisten Geräte gönnen sich beim Einschalten erstmal Volllast. Und das schafft die Leitung nicht


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. November 2015)

Meinst du das das alles 3580 Watt braucht? Wohl kaum?


----------



## FrozenPie (22. November 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Meinst du das das alles 3580 Watt braucht? Wohl kaum?


Sind 3680W 
Die Peaks bzw. die Inrush Current liegt beim Einschalten wesentlich höher (Wenn die die Caps zu beginn aufgeladen werden) und wenn die lange genug anliegt oder hoch genug ist, haut's die Sicherung raus 

Schau dir mal die Inrush-Current-Werte verschiedener Netzteile beim einschalten an: http://tpucdn.com/reviews/Corsair/RM1000x/images/inrush_current.gif


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2015)

Ist alles eine Frage der Zeit.
Wenn die Sicherung empfindlich ist, löst sie schnell aus bei Peak Werten.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. November 2015)

Wow ok... 
Dann muss ich wohl noch mehr Kabel verlegen. Dummerweise ist das die einzige Steckdose in dem Bereich. Die nächste ist 2 Meter weiter und somit in einer ganz anderen Richtung


----------



## FrozenPie (22. November 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wow ok...
> Dann muss ich wohl noch mehr Kabel verlegen. Dummerweise ist das die einzige Steckdose in dem Bereich. Die nächste ist 2 Meter weiter und somit in einer ganz anderen Richtung


Da Sicherungen meistens entweder für ein Stockwerk oder ein Zimmer gelten müsstest du sowieso eine Steckdose aus einem anderen Zimmer/Stockwerk verwenden


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. November 2015)

Ach verdammt stimmt ja...
Dann nehme ich wohl nur noch Steckdosen mit Schaltern. Dann kann ich Stückweise anschalten wenn ich es brauch. Dann piept auch nicht die ganze zeit dieser hässliche Receiver.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. November 2015)

Lol, oder du machst es wie ich und sanierst erst mal die Elektrik


----------



## Stern1710 (22. November 2015)

Oder du schaltest sie PCs einzeln auf abschaltbare Leisten


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2015)

Einfach jede Steckdose einzeln absichern.
Du hast dann zwar einen riesen Sicherungskasten und eine Menge Leitung im Haus, aber ein super Gefühl.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. November 2015)

Threshold, du wirst lachen, bei mir um die Ecke hat einer sowas.
Laut meinem Elektriker waren das 116 Sicherungsautomaten.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. November 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Lol, oder du machst es wie ich und sanierst erst mal die Elektrik


Ich frag mal den Vermieter   Elektrik dürfte eventuell so alt sein wie das Haus (1969)


Stern1710 schrieb:


> Oder du schaltest sie PCs einzeln auf abschaltbare Leisten


Das hatte ich vor. Und das Fernsehzeug auf eine Dose und der Drucker an eine abschaltbare. Muss ich halt 3-4 Leisten neu kaufen...


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Threshold, du wirst lachen, bei mir um die Ecke hat einer sowas.
> Laut meinem Elektriker waren das 116 Sicherungsautomaten.



Hat mein Vetter auch. Der hat jede Steckdose einzeln abgesichert. Der Sicherungskasten ist Mannshoch. 
Bei mir ist jeder Raum einzeln abgesichert. Das reicht normaler Weise auch.


----------



## the_leon (22. November 2015)

N normaler schuko Stecker darf bei 220-250v 10a haben (kurzzeitig 16a)
Und bis zu 3600w
Der blaue einphasige CEE (Campingstecker) darf die 16aa dauerhaft haben, da er dafür ausgelegt ist.
Ich hab mit mal nen Adapter gebaut von nem rotem dreiphasigem 16a Stecker (Drehstrom) auf schucko leisten.
Ist natürlich höchst illegal und man muss es nicht nachbauen.
Aber damit kann man solche Probleme lösen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. November 2015)

Die Einschaltlast ist ja wohl auch nur ein Peak. Der eigentlich meiner Einschätzung hätte unter 16 Ampère liegen müssen. 
Jetzt verstehe ich den Sinn eines Studium in die Richtung


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (22. November 2015)

Einfach den B-Automaten gegen einen C tauschen und das Problem hat sich erledigt. Das Problem beim B16 Automat ist die Auslösechartakteristik, wenn die Werte der Einschaltspitzen über den 3 - 5 fachen Nennstroms (48 - 80A) liegen (und dass schaffen die, bei vielen Kapazitiven Verbrauchern, meistens) greift der Überstromschutz und die Sicherung fliegt.
 Obwohl natürlich interessant ist, wieviel Geräte du da an einer einzigen Steckdose mit den billig Baumarkt Leisten betreibst. Manchmal bin ich froh ein nebst meines Ingeniuerstudium´s den Elektriker gemacht zu haben


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. November 2015)

Ähm... Ich denke ich bin nicht der einzige der das macht und immerhin sind sie zertifiziert das sie halten.
Unsere Sicherungen sind S151-H... Und sind irgendwie ab Spannungen von 380 Volt erst am auslösen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (22. November 2015)

Ui, H-Charakteristik. Da müsste mal die Komplette Installation auf´s nächste Jahrtausend gehieft werden ^^

@Steckdosenleisten

Das es viele machen weiß ich, aber hast du mal ne richtige Installation von 4 nebeneinander liegenden (oder mehr) Steckdosen gegen eine 4er Steckdosenleiste verglichen? Allein schon von den verwendeten Materialien her, sind das Welten. Ich habe zb kein Problem damit, mehrere Selbstgebaute Steckdosenleisten hintereinander anzuschließen, solange ich die zulässige Kabellänge nicht überschreite. Bei Billigleisten bin ich vorsichtiger


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. November 2015)

Lösung hab ich nun, die externe Festplatte ist Schuld. Wenn Sie dran ist, springt es. Wenn Sie nicht, dann nicht. Ist mir früher öfter aufgefallen, dachte mir aber kann nicht sein. Ausserdem hab ich nun das ganze um eine Steckdosenleiste reduziert. 
Ich hatte Grad ne Diskussion wg der Sicherungen mit meinem Stiefvater.... Hui ging der ab


----------



## ebastler (22. November 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Lol, oder du machst es wie ich und sanierst erst mal die Elektrik



Bei mir reichen PC und Zwei Monitore an einer Steckleiste, um den Automaten mit dem Einschaltstrom zu killen.
LC6560GP3/E9 480W/CS550M/V550 (alle getestet), sowie ein Dell U2715H und ein LG L2000CE.


----------



## Watertouch (22. November 2015)

Mag mal eben jemand einschätzen ob ein CM G450 für ne 780 Ti und nen 4.5GHz FX6300 ausreicht? Ich denk mal da sollte die 550er Version her oder?


----------



## XyZaaH (22. November 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hat mein Vetter auch. Der hat jede Steckdose einzeln abgesichert. Der Sicherungskasten ist Mannshoch.
> Bei mir ist jeder Raum einzeln abgesichert. Das reicht normaler Weise auch.


Wir haben auch einen in der schule, mit einer fetten 160A Sicherung, und 5 "kleinen" für jeweils 5 CEE 400V 32A Sicherungen  alle einzeln abgesichert, und noch mal über die große 160A.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (22. November 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Manchmal bin ich froh ein nebst meines Ingeniuerstudium´s den Elektriker gemacht zu haben



Angeber  



Watertouch schrieb:


> Mag mal eben jemand einschätzen ob ein CM G450 für ne 780 Ti und nen 4.5GHz FX6300 ausreicht? Ich denk mal da sollte die 550er Version her oder?



Also so rein vom Gefühl her, sollte das kein Problem sein ...


----------



## thoku (23. November 2015)

Moin Leute, bin durch Zufall kostenlos an ein be quiet! Straight Power E9 700W gekommen, wie schätzt ihr das ein? Ich weiss 700W ist für single GPU komplett übertrieben, aber abgesehen davon?

Würd gern mal wissen wo das so steht, eher gut oder schlecht?

Auf jeden Fall bin ich froh, dass es mein Pure Power L7 530W ablöst, grenzt fast schon an ein Wunder, dass mir das Teil noch nicht mein System verheizt hat


----------



## _chiller_ (23. November 2015)

Für Single-GPU in Ordnung, es stellt eine ordentliche Steigerung zum L7 dar.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. November 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Bei mir reichen PC und Zwei Monitore an einer Steckleiste, um den Automaten mit dem Einschaltstrom zu killen.
> LC6560GP3/E9 480W/CS550M/V550 (alle getestet), sowie ein Dell U2715H und ein LG L2000CE.


Benutzt du PowerLAN?


----------



## ebastler (23. November 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Benutzt du PowerLAN?


Nope, warum?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. November 2015)

Weil ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe  dass das Signal Sicherungen durcheinander bringen kann.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. November 2015)

In welchen Zyklen sollte man eigentlich die Elektrik erneuern? Nach 46 Jahren sollte das doch bestimmt noch mal sein, oder?


----------



## DarkScorpion (23. November 2015)

Kann man pauschal nicht sagen. Das beste ist wenn ein Elektriker eure Leitungen durchmisst. Aber ein Sicherungskasten sollte man schon mal modernisieren


----------



## poiu (23. November 2015)

also nach 46 Jahren kann viel passieren ich hab schon gesehen das sich stecker, selsbt Keramik zerlegt also zerfallen ist, die isolierung kann auch schon 

Gecheckt werden sollten also nicht nur der Sicherungskasten sondern die verlegten kabel


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. November 2015)

Jetzt weiss ich auch wieso die Steckdose + Lichtschalter im Abstellraum auseinanderfallen... 
Macht man das dann fürs ganze Haus oder geht das auch nur für die Wohnung? (Block mit 7 Etagen)


----------



## poiu (23. November 2015)

das kann ich nicht beantworten, bin kein Installationselektriker und will da nichts falsches sagen.

Da musst du mit der Hausverwaltung sprechen und ggf Probleme mit dem Automaten melden


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. November 2015)

Hmmh ok aber danke ^^ 
Ja da wäre ja entweder die VoBa oder unser Vermieter zuständig


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2015)

Ich hab da mal ein Review ausgegraben. 
Seasonic 660 Platinum Netzteil (SS-660XP2) im Test


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. November 2015)

Was muss ich eigentlich von einem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 halten? Ein Bekannter bietet das mir für 20 Euro an, das kann ich gut für einen meiner ZweitPc brauchen


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2015)

Kannst du dir mal durchlesen.
Silverstone Strider Essential ST50F-ES 500 W Review | techPowerUp
Ist aber eher durchwachsen bis nicht so brauchbar.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. November 2015)

Das hab ich mir schon durchgelesen, kann das aber nicht so recht interpretieren. 
Es soll maximal ein C2D mit ner Gtx460 dran... Dafür sollte es ja eigentlich reichen?


----------



## tsd560ti (23. November 2015)

Wie relevant ist denn ein solches verfehlen der ATX Spec in der Holdup Time (6.5 statt 16ms)?


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir schon durchgelesen, kann das aber nicht so recht interpretieren.
> Es soll maximal ein C2D mit ner Gtx460 dran... Dafür sollte es ja eigentlich reichen?



Dafür sollte es reichen.



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wie relevant ist denn ein solches verfehlen der ATX Spec in der Holdup Time (6.5 statt 16ms)?



Die Holdup Time sagt aus, wie lange das Netzteil Stromschwankungen im Netz überbrücken kann.
Wenn der Wert zu kurz ist, schaltet es eher ab. Bei 6,5ms reagiert das sehr schnell und sorgt für einen Fehler, der eigentlich gar nicht auftritt.
Hold Up Time, Überlastungs- und Kurzschlusstest, Temperaturmessung - In Kürze bei Tom's Hardware: Umfassende Netzteil-Tests


----------



## Philipus II (23. November 2015)

CWT kann ja eigentlich auf Wunsch des Auftraggebers auch ordentlich löten. Das hier ist aber ein Beispiel wie es nicht aussehen sollte: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules/NDReviews/images/CorsairRM750X/DSC_3921.jpg

Corsair RMx.

Edit: Da direkt Link nicht geht hier der zum Review:
Corsair RM750x 750W Review


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2015)

Der Link geht nicht. [403 Forbidden]


----------



## poiu (23. November 2015)

na ja nicht neues schon öfter gesehen bei CM G450M zB Corsair war da manchmal positiv manchmal negatives beispiel


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2015)

Und wieder ein neues Netzteil Review. Das Cooler Master V550.
Ist ja echt erschreckend heute. 
Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Cooler Master V550 - Premiumgerät oder überteuerte Mittelklasse?


----------



## ebastler (23. November 2015)

Das muss am Wetter liegen, Reviews scheinen sich bei Kälte besonders gut zu vermehren!
Ich muss mir das Review zum Seasonic morgen durchlesen (nach der doofen Physik 3 Klausur), bin neugierig.


----------



## _chiller_ (23. November 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du dir mal durchlesen.
> Silverstone Strider Essential ST50F-ES 500 W Review | techPowerUp
> Ist aber eher durchwachsen bis nicht so brauchbar.


Genau genommen ist das Netzteil eine Vollkatastrophe:
https://www.computerbase.de/2015-06/40-euro-netzteile-500-550-watt-test/5/#abschnitt_restwelligkeit


----------



## Pu244 (24. November 2015)

the_leon schrieb:


> Ich hab mit mal nen Adapter gebaut von nem rotem dreiphasigem 16a Stecker (Drehstrom) auf schucko leisten.
> Ist natürlich höchst illegal und man muss es nicht nachbauen.
> Aber damit kann man solche Probleme lösen



Was soll daran illegal sein? Das wäre es nur wenn du das mit der 32A Version machen würdest. Da sollte dann auch die PFC ordentlich arbeiten, damit man den Vorteil nicht durch hohe Blindströme verspielt.



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> In welchen Zyklen sollte man eigentlich die Elektrik erneuern? Nach 46 Jahren sollte das doch bestimmt noch mal sein, oder?



Kommt auf den Zustand an, bestimmte Dinge muß man sofort austauschen, wie das Drehstromsystem "Bauerntod" mit gemeinsamen Schutz-/Neutralleiter. Auch muß man bestimmte Dinge nachrüsten, wie den FI Schalter. Wenn alles in gutem Zustand ist kann man auch noch mit 100 Jahre alter Elektrik leben, incl. nostalgischer Patronensicherung.



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wie relevant ist denn ein solches verfehlen der ATX Spec in der Holdup Time (6.5 statt 16ms)?



Bei einer Strörung wird der PC wesentlich früher ausgehen. Außerdem kann man keine Offline USVs nehmen, die schalten erst nach 10 ms um, da braucht man dann die teureren (und verbrauchsintensiven) Line Interactive USVs (2-4ms) oder Online USVs (0ms). Ich würde es nicht nehmen.


----------



## poiu (24. November 2015)

Patronen Sicherung hatte ich hier bis vor kurzen X-D eingie nachbarn haben die immer noch 

aber bei mir hat der Sicherungskasten beinahe gebrannt.


-------------------------


hahaha hochwertige Medizin Technik Made in Germany 

http://www.esinomed.de

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2o8MDCIlOEk


----------



## Dustin22 (24. November 2015)

Hey,
ich würde gerne mein altes Netzteil ersetzen für ein neues voll modulares Netzteil. Kann mir jemand was empfehlen? Sollte ca. 500 oder 550 Watt haben. Wenn es geht sollte es recht günstig sein am besten unter 100 €.

Gruß


----------



## _Berge_ (24. November 2015)

Hi,

ich Empfehle dir das be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Zwar nicht Vollmodular, aber den 24pol ATX Stecker und den 4/8 CPU Stecker brauchst du sowieso.

Warum unbedingt Vollmodular?


----------



## Gripschi (24. November 2015)

Voll Modular bringt meistens wenig.

Ich denk das E10 mit CM sollt passen:

https:// 0 A.D. | A free, open-source game of ancient warfare /be-quiet-straight-power-10-cm-500w-atx-2-4-e10-cm-500w-bn234-a1165357.html


----------



## Dustin22 (24. November 2015)

Puh^^ Ehrlich gesagt ich würde gern ein vollmodulares haben wegen der Optik. Wollte mir ein CableMod Kit kaufen aber mein jetziges Netzteil ist nicht geeignet.  Würde ja selbst sleeven aber die Anschaffungskosten sind ja fast genauso teuer wie wenn man sich fertige Kabel kauft. 
Was billigeres in der Richtung geht wahrscheinlich nicht oder? (Ich weiß man sollte niemals beim Netzteil sparen aber vllt gibts noch paar Schnäppchen? )


----------



## poiu (24. November 2015)

Vollmodular und unter 100€ wird schwer

https://geizhals.de/evga-supernova-g2-550-550w-atx-2-3-220-g2-0550-y3-a1297440.html


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Genau genommen ist das Netzteil eine Vollkatastrophe:
> https://www.computerbase.de/2015-06/40-euro-netzteile-500-550-watt-test/5/#abschnitt_restwelligkeit



Ich weiß, dass die Restwelligkeit auf der kleinen Spannung im Arsch ist. Ist ja nichts neues.
Aber für das, wofür das Netzteil erst mal gedacht ist, reicht das aus.



Dustin22 schrieb:


> Puh^^ Ehrlich gesagt ich würde gern ein vollmodulares haben wegen der Optik. Wollte mir ein CableMod Kit kaufen aber mein jetziges Netzteil ist nicht geeignet.  Würde ja selbst sleeven aber die Anschaffungskosten sind ja fast genauso teuer wie wenn man sich fertige Kabel kauft.
> Was billigeres in der Richtung geht wahrscheinlich nicht oder? (Ich weiß man sollte niemals beim Netzteil sparen aber vllt gibts noch paar Schnäppchen? )



Du willst nicht so viel Geld fürs Netzteil ausgeben, dir aber ein Kabel Mod Kit kaufen, das auch superteuer ist?
Passt irgendwie nicht zusammen.
Kauf dir ein anständiges Netzteil und kauf dir dazu Verlängerungen in passender Farbe. Reicht völlig.


----------



## Dustin22 (24. November 2015)

Du willst nicht so viel Geld fürs Netzteil ausgeben, dir aber ein Kabel Mod Kit kaufen, das auch superteuer ist?
Passt irgendwie nicht zusammen.
Kauf dir ein anständiges Netzteil und kauf dir dazu Verlängerungen in passender Farbe. Reicht völlig.[/QUOTE]

Meinst du sowas?: https://www.caseking.de/bitfenix-24...g-30cm-sleeved-schw.-blau-schw.-zuad-417.html
Bringt das keinerlei Nachteile ? Das wäre dann natürlich auch eine Alternative... Hmm


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2015)

Genau sowas.
Ich nutze das auch. Hab Verlängerungen für 24 Pin, PCIe und EPS. So hab ich die schwarzen Kabel im Case, die farbigen vom BeQuiet sind so nicht sichtbar. Nur Sata und Molex hab ich nicht verlängert, das lohnt nicht.
Nachteile hast du nicht. Durch die Verlängerungen verändert sich die Effizienz, aber das ist so minimal, dass es kaum messbar ist.


----------



## Dustin22 (24. November 2015)

Meine Grafikkarte brauch einen 8 und 6 Anschluss. Ich musste das momentan mit einen sehr unschönen Adpater machen (IMAGR Â· Mediahosting Redefined) 
Welche Verlängerung brauche ich da damit das nicht wieder so aussieht sondern "normal". Ein sechs PIN und ein 8 PIN Stecker oder?


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2015)

Du kannst dir ganz normal eine 6+2 Pin Verlängerung kaufen, also 2x. Den zusätzlichen 2 Pin schließt du ja nicht an, der hängt dann herunter.
https://www.caseking.de/bitfenix-6-...ng-45cm-sleeved-schwarz-schwarz-zuad-384.html

Du kannst dir natürlich auch eine 6 Pin Verlängerung kaufen, aber wenn du mal die Grafikkarte tauschst und dann 2x 8 Pin brauchst, kannst du das Verlängerungskabel wegwerfen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (24. November 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> Patronen Sicherung hatte ich hier bis vor kurzen X-D eingie nachbarn haben die immer noch
> 
> aber bei mir hat der Sicherungskasten beinahe gebrannt.
> 
> ...



Alter das iss doch nicht dein Ernst 
Made in Germany ... Es ist eben doch nicht alles Gold was glänzt 



poiu schrieb:


> Vollmodular und unter 100€ wird schwer
> 
> https://geizhals.de/evga-supernova-g2-550-550w-atx-2-3-220-g2-0550-y3-a1297440.html



Das iss das eine ... Die SuperFlower Leadex Gold ist das andere


----------



## Dustin22 (24. November 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst dir ganz normal eine 6+2 Pin Verlängerung kaufen, also 2x. Den zusätzlichen 2 Pin schließt du ja nicht an, der hängt dann herunter.
> https://www.caseking.de/bitfenix-6-...ng-45cm-sleeved-schwarz-schwarz-zuad-384.html
> 
> Du kannst dir natürlich auch eine 6 Pin Verlängerung kaufen, aber wenn du mal die Grafikkarte tauschst und dann 2x 8 Pin brauchst, kannst du das Verlängerungskabel wegwerfen.



Ich denke wenn ICH mir ne neue Grafikkarte kaufe dann brauch ich eh alles neu  Werde die nächsten zwei Jahre eh net aufrüsten und was bis dahin alles schon passieren kann  
Deswegen klappt es denn mit den 6 und 8 PIN Stecker?


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2015)

Wie gesagt. Es gibt auch 6 Pin Verlängerungen. Kannst du dir auch kaufen.


----------



## captain_drink (24. November 2015)

Alternativ kannst du aktuell auch das EVGA G2 550 direkt bei EVGA (Onlineshop) bestellen, darauf (d.h. auf alle Netzteile) entfällt momentan die Mwst. 
Das ist sehr gut und vollmodular.


----------



## poiu (24. November 2015)

ja wegen der aktion sind aktuell die EVGA vorzuziehen, preislich atrataktiver und Garantie ist ja auch nice


----------



## Pu244 (25. November 2015)

EVGA GQ Serie: Teilmodulare Netzteile mit 80 Plus Gold zum niedrigen Preis

Die Anschlüsse und das es semipassiv ist riecht doch irgendwie nach Seasonic. Ist es einfach die umetikettierte X Serie aka KM3 Plattform ?


----------



## EastCoast (25. November 2015)

Nö, die GQ sind FSP-Geräte. G1, G2, GS, GQ...da soll noch einer durchblicken. 

Zum 850er-Modell gibt's schon einen Test bei jonnyguru:
EVGA GQ 850W Review


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. November 2015)

Ich nehme mal an ein Corsair TX 650 für einen I7 5820k und eine 670 ist eine Sünde?


----------



## poiu (26. November 2015)

verbrennt denn Ketzer verbrennt ihn  

na ja hängt davon ab wie alt, da gab es doch unzählige Revisionen


----------



## Pu244 (26. November 2015)

Kommt halt eben wohl wirklich auf die Version an, wenn es das Original von 2007 ist sollte man über ein neues Netzteil nachdenken...


----------



## gorgeous188 (26. November 2015)

Das "Original", das klingt irgendwie zu hochwertig für die Fakten


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. November 2015)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...416377-geplanter-pc-passt-alles-zusammen.html


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...416377-geplanter-pc-passt-alles-zusammen.html



Das Review, das er da verlinkt hat, ist von 2008. 
Da kann man sich den Rest fast schon schenken.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. November 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Review, das er da verlinkt hat, ist von 2008.
> Da kann man sich den Rest fast schon schenken.


Immerhin war es da ja ok


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (26. November 2015)

Was sagt man eigentlich zu so etwas ???

Ich weis nicht wirklich was man davon halten soll ...

Mir schweben gleich so Sachen wie Multi/Single Rail , fragliche Funktionsweise der Schutzschaltungen durch den Kopf ...
Was sagt Ihr dazu ???


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (26. November 2015)

Wieso? Es ist doch nur ein Durchschleifen von Strom, gut der Weg verlängert sich etwas, aber solange nicht 2 Stromfressende Plattformen gleichzeitig betrieben werden, sollte das nicht interessieren


----------



## poiu (26. November 2015)

ja schon gesehen, wird lustig wenn das einer ein +1200W Netzteil anschließt 

müsste auch auswirkungen auf WIrkungsgrad haben wenn da so klinkendraht drin ist 

PS wie PC Bastler sagt an sich kein Problem wenn gut gemacht


----------



## Multithread (26. November 2015)

Ich finde das Gerät ja sehr interessant, gerade wenn man zb. 2 Rechner hat, einer mit wenig drin der Stromsparend ist, und ein Gaming Rig, das selbst im Idle schon mehr verbraucht als der andere unter last.

Nur ein Gehäuse mit ATX + einem E-ATX Board zum verbauen, das fehlt noch.


----------



## Icedaft (26. November 2015)

Kannst Du haben... CaseLabs Magnum TX10 Dual System Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DarkScorpion (26. November 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Kannst Du haben... CaseLabs Magnum TX10 Dual System Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Das ist ja a Schnäppchen. Nehme ich mal gleich 2 Stück


----------



## Stern1710 (26. November 2015)

Immerhin: Gratis-Versand


----------



## Multithread (26. November 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Kannst Du haben... CaseLabs Magnum TX10 Dual System Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Ja, zb sowas.  aber da kommst es ja günstiger 2 Obsidian 900D nebeneinander zu stellen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. November 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Kannst Du haben... CaseLabs Magnum TX10 Dual System Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Günstig... Leider hab ich 3 Pcs...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. November 2015)

dann such nach dem hier 
Thermaltake Mozart TX silber (VE1000SNA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gibts leider nur noch gebraucht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. November 2015)

Super.... Ich hab in jedem PC 2 ODDS... Was soll ich jetzt nur kaufen...


----------



## the_leon (27. November 2015)

Dann nimm das Phanteks Enthoo Mini XL.
Bringst du ein mAtx und ein mit System unter.


----------



## poiu (27. November 2015)

bei Cooler Master V-Series V650 modular 650 Watt - Netzteile - computeruniverse gibt es das Cooler MAster V650 Vollmodular im Angebot, die haben aktuell auch noch diesne BLACK15 Coupon keine ahnung ob das damit geht


----------



## Icedaft (27. November 2015)

Würdest Du das dem E10 500W vorziehen wollen?


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2015)

Das Netzteil ist ziemlich sinnlos.
Klar, für den Preis kann man es kaufen, aber was willst du mit einem 650er Netzteil, das nur 2x 6+2 PCIe Stecker hat?


----------



## ebastler (27. November 2015)

Hat das 650er auch nur zwei? Ich hab hier grad dank RMA 2 Kabel mir je 2 6+2pin für mein V550 ^^

Eines versorgt halt meinen 3D Drucker, der wird auch über einen PCIe 6pin versorgt.


----------



## _chiller_ (27. November 2015)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...edition-950w-im-chromatest-9.html#post7864613
Das Netzteil ist bei Überlast auf der 5-Volt-Schiene mit starker Rauchentwicklung ausgestiegen, 3,3 Volt hat es sogar noch verkraftet


----------



## Be2k (27. November 2015)

Bei CaseKing gibts gerade das Be Quiet! E10-CM 500w für 84€ . 
Laufe selbst noch auf einem "uralt" BQT e6 500W von 2006 - Auf die schnelle finde ich keine direkt Vergleiche, was das ding an Mehrwert bringt.
Sehe nur das die Versorgungen mit weniger Amper laufen (+3,3V: 24A statt wie bei meinem auf 30A) und es Gold Zertifiziert ist wegen 90% Effizienz statt 87%<

Schnelle Aussagen zum thema ? Kaufen nicht kaufen ?
System:
i5-2500
MSI 970 Gaming 4G 
Asus P8H67 v3
4x 1333mhz DD3 (4Gb -> 16Gb gesammt)
1 SSD - Samsung Evo 840
4x HDDs


----------



## Stern1710 (27. November 2015)

Kaufen: Neuer, besser Technik.
Außerdem ist das E6 schon alt und Netzteile sind kein guter Käse.


----------



## Be2k (27. November 2015)

Okay  

Hab das hier jetzt gefunden:
Comparison table | Hardware.Info United Kingdom

Es hat 2 Mehr Rails und eine etwas bessere Ausnutzung der Spannung, bin mir da aber immer noch nicht sicher, gerade als nicht Elektroniker kann ich mit den ganzen Spannungswerten nichts anfangen ob die niedrigeren da jetzt besser sind oder obs egal ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. November 2015)

Die werte können dir eigentlich egal sin, allein schon die Regulierung der Spannung ist beim e10 deutlich besser (da anders) und auch die Effizienz ist deutlich gesteigert.

Das E10 ist ein um Welten besseres Netzteil als das e6.


----------



## captain_drink (27. November 2015)

Wenn du das E6 weiter betreibst, wird es deine restliche HW schädigen, das E10 hingegen nicht. Mehr muss man eigentlich gar nicht wissen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. November 2015)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Wenn du das E6 weiter betreibst, wird es deine restliche HW schädigen, das E10 hingegen nicht. Mehr muss man eigentlich gar nicht wissen.


Das ist zwar möglich und sogar wahrscheinlich,  aber nicht zwingend. Das kommt n bissel komisch rüber.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2015)

Be2k schrieb:


> Auf die schnelle finde ich keine direkt Vergleiche, was das ding an Mehrwert bringt.s



Denk noch mal etwas langsamer. 
2006 -- rund 10 Jahre her --  Ach so, genau. Vor 10 Jahren war die Lastverteilung eine völlig andere als heute. Richtig. Jetzt hab ichs.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. November 2015)

Das E6 war damals schon gequirlter Quark. Sollte wirklich ersetzt sein.


----------



## Be2k (27. November 2015)

ok habs gekauft . Threshold für die Werbungspauschale wende dich an Caseking ;D


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2015)

Be2k schrieb:


> ok habs gekauft . Threshold für die Werbungspauschale wende dich an Caseking ;D



Ich kriege schon einen monatlichen Umschlag von BeQuiet.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. November 2015)

wo muss ich mich da registrieren ?


----------



## the_leon (28. November 2015)

Ich hab auch schon was von beQuiet bekommen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. November 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kriege schon einen monatlichen Umschlag von BeQuiet.


Immer noch in dem Mülleimer in der Tiefgarage?


----------



## Gripschi (28. November 2015)

Glaube ehr in der BILD Zeitung. Die fasst keiner freiwillig an.

Oder Altmodisch per Brieftaube, auch wenn die bei mir von Katzen erwischt werden...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. November 2015)

Jetzt weisst du wieso ich zwei Katzen hatte....


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (28. November 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kriege schon einen monatlichen Umschlag von BeQuiet.



Richtig ... Mit einem Gutscheint für 2 Jahre Bild Zeitung kostenlos


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. November 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Richtig ... Mit einem Gutscheint für 2 Jahre Bild Zeitung kostenlos [emoji317]


Was habt ihr alle gegen Bild Zeitung? Das Blatt kostet nur 60(?) Cent und ist dafür sehr umfangreich. ( Eine Vergleichbare Schwäbische Zeitung kostet 1,70(!!)
Wenn man keine Tageszeitungen hat, ist das sehr gut für Katzenklo, Bioabfall und Co.... 
Immer dieses Bild Bashing. Wir brauchen diese Zeitung.


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Immer noch in dem Mülleimer in der Tiefgarage?



Das variiert von Monat zu Monat. 



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle gegen Bild Zeitung? Das Blatt kostet nur 60(?) Cent und ist dafür sehr umfangreich. ( Eine Vergleichbare Schwäbische Zeitung kostet 1,70(!!)
> Wenn man keine Tageszeitungen hat, ist das sehr gut für Katzenklo, Bioabfall und Co....
> Immer dieses Bild Bashing. Wir brauchen diese Zeitung.



Na ja. Es wäre beleidigend für das kaputte MS Tech Netzteil, wenn du es mit Bild umwickelst.


----------



## PcTech011199 (28. November 2015)

Hallo PCGH Mitglieder. 
Ich habe eine Frage zu meinem Netzteil das ich mir vor ca 2 Wochen gekauft habe. Ich habe nämlich keine Erfahrungen mit Netzteilen und möchte mal wissen ob mein Netzteil vielleicht zu unterdimensioniert ist.

Meine PC Daten:
MSI X58 PRO MS-7522
I7 920 @ 3.2ghz
Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme
GTX 750 2gb oc MSI
8gb DDR3 RAM 
260gb SATA II Festplatte von Western Digital
Mein Netzteil ist ein Combat Power 650w
Leistung der Schienen:

+3.3v        28a
+5v            28a
+12v1      18a
+12v2      18a
+12v3      18a
+12v4      18a
-12v         0.8a
+5vsb      2.5a

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könnt


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2015)

Das Combat Power kannst du in die Mülltonne werfen. Das ist Elektroschrott der ganz schlimmen Art.
Wieso hast du nicht vorher gefragt, bevor du das Netzteil gekauft hast?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. November 2015)

Heilige Schei.sse 
Das Combat Power ist mehr als unter aller Sau.... 
Da betreibe ich meine Pcs besser mit 5+ Jahre alten OEM NT
@ Thres 
Ms Tech Netzteile werden umweltfreundlich auf dem Scheiterhaufen zusammen mit meinen Klassenarbeiten verbrannt


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. November 2015)

PcTech011199 schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH Mitglieder.
> Ich habe eine Frage zu meinem Netzteil das ich mir vor ca 2 Wochen gekauft habe. Ich habe nämlich keine Erfahrungen mit Netzteilen und möchte mal wissen ob mein Netzteil vielleicht zu unterdimensioniert ist.
> 
> Meine PC Daten:
> ...



Combat Power verabschiedet sich meistens mit nem Combat Knall, der den Rest des PC´s mitnimmt.
Die Daten lesen sich zwar schön, nützt aber nichts, wenn die Plattform und die verwendeten Komponenten schon bei der Produktion für die Wertstofftonne bestimmt waren. Wenn du es noch zurückgeben kannst, gib es zurück, wenn nicht, heb es für Silvester auf


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. November 2015)

Achso. Prinzipiell reicht für deinen PC 400 Watt mehr als aus, allerdings Würde ich eher 450-500 zwecks irgendwann vielleicht mal stärkerer Grafik nehmen. Gut und günstig ist Das SuperFlower Hx Green 450 Golden.


----------



## PcTech011199 (28. November 2015)

Ok, danke für die vielen Antworten. Gut, dass ich mein PC wegen Treiber Problemen erstmal ausgelassen habe. Wäre blöd wenn der in die Luft gegangen wäre.

Habt ihr denn noch weitere Vorschläge was ich an Netzteilen kaufen könnte, die aber recht günstig sind?

LG PcTech


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. November 2015)

Hier oder hier


----------



## DerFoehn (28. November 2015)

Cooler Master G450M oder das Superflower HX 450, was Dreiradsimulator schon vorgeschlagen hat wären zwei mögliche Kandidaten.


----------



## _chiller_ (28. November 2015)

Soll die GTX 750 demnächst durch etwas größeres ersetzt werden?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. November 2015)

Die 750er kann man auch bedebkenlos an ein Pure Power L8 300-400w hängen,  aber was größeres eben eher nicht.

Wobei Stefan ja beim 400er l8 auch ne 950/950 vertretbar findet.

Ich finde nur die Lastart etwas doof für die Bauart des L8, bei den neuen dc-dc Geräten, wie auch hx450 und g450m,  ist das kein Thema, da reichen 450w sogar für ne r9 390 oder 970 gtx


----------



## PcTech011199 (28. November 2015)

Ja die GTX 750 kommt später mal weg, aber ich glaube keinen großen Leistungsfresser. Ich weiß jetzt nicht den Stromverbrauch, aber die Karte ist glaube ich besser als meine: Radeon HD 7970.  Die würde ich vielleicht mal holen. Die neuen sind mir alle einfach zu teuer.


----------



## PcTech011199 (28. November 2015)

Wenn ihr mir noch bei meinem Grafikkarten-Treiber Problem helfen könnt, dann würde ich mich freuen.
Hier geht's zum Thread:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/413053-schwarzer-bildschirm-beim-hochfahren-2.html

Ich würde das auch ohne Link machen wenn ich wüsste wie das geht.

LG PcTech


----------



## the_leon (28. November 2015)

Dann passt da n G450M ganz gut
Cooler Master G450M 450W ATX 2.31 (RS-450-AMAAB1)


----------



## tsd560ti (29. November 2015)

Das Superflower ist kaum teurer und bietet einen deutlich höheren Wirkungsgrad als das CoolerMaster. 
Wie CWT gegen SF bei der Verarbeitung abschneidet weiß ich leider nicht, ist auch nicht zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. November 2015)

Die Lautstärke spricht dann wieder fürs G450m, und der Preis auch...


Der Wirkungsgrad ist doch das schwächste Argument, ob wir jetzt 87% oder 92% erreichen ist am Ende Jacke wie Hose bei nem PC. 
Die Bestückung beim G450m  ist ok, aber tatsächlich auch nicht mehr. Andererseits: Einem Netzteil attestieren wir meist eh nicht mehr als 5-7 Jahre Lebensdauer. 5 Jahre davon sind von Coolermaster mmit Garantie abgedeckt. Ihc würde das also bei der Entscheidung zwischen G450m und hx450 eher auf Preis und Lautstärke reduzieren, die restlichen Unterschiede merkt der Enduser nicht bis nur minimal.


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2015)

Spielt letztendlich keine Rolle, ob du das Super Flower oder das Cooler Master nimmst.
Der Lüfter wird sowieso keine 5 Jahre durchhalten, der klappert vorher schon.


----------



## PcTech011199 (29. November 2015)

Wie wäre es mit dem Netzteil hier?
CoolerMaster 500W B2 B500 Black (80+Bronze)


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2015)

Das ist Gruppe. Ich würde ein Indy Netzteil nehmen.
Das Cooler Master G450M bietet sich da an. Ist praktisch ein B500 in Indy.


----------



## the_leon (29. November 2015)

kann man ne r9 285/280/380 an n b500 hängen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. November 2015)

PcTech011199 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dem Netzteil hier?
> CoolerMaster 500W B2 B500 Black (80+Bronze)


Das ist da aber teuer....


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2015)

Früher hat es 34€ gekostet. Da war aber auch das G450M preiswerter. Die Netzteile sind großteils um 10-15€ teurer geworden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. November 2015)

Alles andere auch.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. November 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Alles andere auch.


Früher war alles besser....


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Alles andere auch.



Nicht um den Preis.
Es gibt andere Netzteile, die nicht so teuer geworden sind.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. November 2015)

ok, mag sein, aber anderes ist auch eher teurer geworden...

Grafikkarten z.b. Da teilweise sogar 20€ in den letzten 4 Wochen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. November 2015)

Ich glaube Preise, wie ich sie vor einem Jahr und ner Woche hatte bekommt man nie wieder. Der 4460 kostet nie wieder 158 Euro oder das E10 78


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ok, mag sein, aber anderes ist auch eher teurer geworden...
> 
> Grafikkarten z.b. Da teilweise sogar 20€ in den letzten 4 Wochen



Alles ist teurer geworden, vor allem das, was nicht lieferbar ist, wie der 6700k zeigt.


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. November 2015)

Naja der Schwäche Euro wird seinen Teil dazu beitragen


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2015)

Natürlich, Hardware wird in Dollar bezahlt und wenn man so schaut, was die EZB alles für Staatsanleihen von EU Staaten aufkauft, wird sich das so schnell auch nicht ändern.
Ganz im Gegenteil, der Euro wird noch schwächer werden.


----------



## Pu244 (30. November 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Der Wirkungsgrad ist doch das schwächste Argument, ob wir jetzt 87% oder 92% erreichen ist am Ende Jacke wie Hose bei nem PC.



Naja,
gut 4% weniger Verbrauch (ja, ich kann rechnen, die 5% Wirkungsgrad schlagen sich aber nicht 1:1 nieder - ist wie bei der Mehrwertsteuererhöhung), das ist schon nicht zu verachten, zumal die Wärme nicht mehr im Netzteil entsteht.



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Früher war alles besser....



Damals, als im Sixpack noch 8 Bier waren...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. November 2015)

Pu, nur ist der unterschied ja nicht in jeder Last Situation gleich,  und wenn die Wärme die entsteht nun niedrig zu sehr niedrig ist, ist das auch verschmerzbar.

Ich sag ja nicht, dass mehr Wirkungsgrad schlecht ist, aber bei ein paar Prozentpunkten Unterschied ist halt meiner Meinung anderes ausschlaggebend als der Wirkungsgrad.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. November 2015)

Bei wenig Läßt (Idke) dürfte es eigentlich Dann mehr als 5% Punkte effizienter sein


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. November 2015)

dazu müssten wir jetzt reale vergleiche machen.


----------



## tsd560ti (2. Dezember 2015)

Mir ist ein komisches Geräusch aufgefallen wenn ich meinen Rechner in den Energiesparmodus schicke. 
Sonst kam es oft zum gleichen Zeitpunkt aber es war eher wie ein sanftes Zischen als dieses Klacken. 

Ich habe mal zwei Videos hochgeladen: 
1. https://youtu.be/9yVFasHhfvs
2. https://youtu.be/Ff1JNkA_Ud8


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. Dezember 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Mir ist ein komisches Geräusch aufgefallen wenn ich meinen Rechner in den Energiesparmodus schicke.
> Sonst kam es oft zum gleichen Zeitpunkt aber es war eher wie ein sanftes Zischen als dieses Klacken.
> 
> Ich habe mal zwei Videos hochgeladen:
> ...



Das Geräusch ist normal ... Klingt wie ein Relais ... Das macht mein Leadex auch beim Ausschlaten, sowie beim Einschalten auch ... Ich denke das ist gewollt


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Dezember 2015)

Das Geräusch ist ja episch. Hört sich an wie eine kaputte Mikrowelle. Läuft deine Schüssel jetzt so wie sie soll?


----------



## PcTech011199 (3. Dezember 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob mein Grafikkarten-Treiber Problem vielleicht mit dem Netzteil zusammenhängt? Wäre das möglich, dass dies das Problem hervorbringt?
LG PcTech


----------



## PcTech011199 (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab so ein bisschen Angst mir jetzt auch noch eine neue Graka zu kaufen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Dezember 2015)

Was ist denn los bei dir?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (3. Dezember 2015)

PcTech011199 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob mein Grafikkarten-Treiber Problem vielleicht mit dem Netzteil zusammenhängt? Wäre das möglich, dass dies das Problem hervorbringt?
> LG PcTech



Mach am besten nen eigenen Thread auf, denn das kann alle möglichen Ursachen haben. Da listest du deine gesamte HW-Conf auf und stellst optio den Link hier rein


----------



## tsd560ti (3. Dezember 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Das Geräusch ist normal ... Klingt wie ein Relais ... Das macht mein Leadex auch beim Ausschlaten, sowie beim Einschalten auch ... Ich denke das ist gewollt


Das beruhigt mich jetzt, ist mir nach einem kleinen Overclocking-Wettbewerb in GTA V aufgefallen und ich hatte Angst, jetzt irgendwas zerfressen zu haben.


----------



## Gripschi (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich weiß etwas OT: Aber da hier einige ThinkPads haben...

Was für RAM kann man einen T420 geben? Möchte den von 4 auf 8 Aufrüsten. Werde aber nicht schlau welcher geht.

Fg


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (3. Dezember 2015)

Was haben deine jetzigen für Spannung anliegen und welche Taktraten? Danach würde ich im GHPV  filtern und dann 4GB dazukaufen, oder ein 8GB Kit neu


----------



## Gripschi (3. Dezember 2015)

Ok. Ist noch im Zulauf. Dachte da gibts nen Universal Tipp.

Sobald er da ist schaue Ich nach.

Danke trotzdem.


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich bräuchte mal kurz eine Experten Meinung. Habe einen Kollegen mit Teilen zum örtlichen Pc Laden geschickt weil er sich nicht zugetraut hat selbst zu bauen und der Weg für mich zu weit ist. 
Die Zusammenstellung sieht wie folgt aus. Natürlich wurde gleich mal beim Netzteil gemotzt "es wäre nicht leistungsstark genug". Zwei Tage später war der Rechner fertig. Angeblich war das Board allerdings 
defekt es wurde aber angeboten ein H97 PC Mate (natürlich überteuert) zu verbauen, angeblich der Nachfolger (obwohl die H Serie nicht der Nachfolger der B Serie ist aber egal). Bevor ich was sagen konnte
war das Board drinnen, ist mir aber auch egal ist ja nicht mein Geld. Rechner wurde mit nach hause genommen und ist nicht angegangen, Lüfter kurz gedreht dann nichts passiert. Da mein Kollege allerdings 
überhaupt nicht am Rechner rummachen wollte und es eigentlich auch gehen sollte wenn der Laden ja angeblich einen Funktionstest gemacht hat habe ich ihn heute wieder hin geschickt. Jetzt ist natürlich das Netzteil schuld, zu 
schwach was sonst und es soll ein Cooler Master B600 verbaut werden. Auf mich wirkt es so als möchte der Laden einfach seine überteuerte Hardware ins System stecken aber kann mir ja egal sein.
Wie ist das B600 technisch finde leide keine Daten oder Reviews zum Netzteil?


----------



## the_leon (3. Dezember 2015)

Das B600 ist der große Bruder vom B500.
Das B500 ist das G450M in Gruppe.
Also sollte das B600 n G550M in Gruppe statt Indy sein...
Nimm lieber das G550M....
Falls ich falsch liegen sollte, dann bitte korrigierten.


----------



## Icedaft (3. Dezember 2015)

Ein 450W gute Mittelklassenetzteil soll zu schwach für einen 4890 und eine R9 380 sein??? -> Wechselt den Laden...


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (3. Dezember 2015)

Das B600 ist Plattformtechnisch soagr schlechter, wenn es wie das B500 aufgebaut ist (nur halt mehr Watt), als das G450M, welches für die HW ausreichen sollte. Und das haben solche Läden so ansich billigen Sch**** Ahnungslose anzudrehen


----------



## the_leon (3. Dezember 2015)

Also, der beQuiet! PSU Calculator sagt sogar, dass du maximal 342w brauchst...
Von daher sollte das g450mm drinlassen.
Notfalls das ganze teil zurückgeben und selber Schrauben...


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. Dezember 2015)

Ja mir kommt das auch sehr merkwürdig vor, wie hätten sie denn rausfinden sollen dass das Mainboard defekt ist wenn das Netzteil nicht mal anspringt . Das G450 reicht auf jeden Fall aus, ich hab ihm jetzt geschrieben dass er sich mal zeigen lassen soll dass das System mit einem anderen Netzteil bootet die Kiste mitnehmen und das Netzteil einschicken, werde dann heute mal Mindfactory kontaktieren vielleicht können sie ja heute schon ein Ersatzgerät verschicken.
Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2015)

Das G450m reicht problemlos für den Rechner.
Der PC Laden kann ja zum Testen ein anderes Netzteil einbauen, aber ich würde auf jeden Fall daneben stehen, denn die schwatzen dir sonst irgendwelchen Unsinn auf.
Gerade wenn dein Freund nicht so den Plan hat.


----------



## PcTech011199 (3. Dezember 2015)

Hier ist der Link zu meinem Thread
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ch-graka-treiberinstallation.html#post7877953


----------



## Pu244 (3. Dezember 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Ich weiß etwas OT: Aber da hier einige ThinkPads haben...
> 
> Was für RAM kann man einen T420 geben? Möchte den von 4 auf 8 Aufrüsten. Werde aber nicht schlau welcher geht.
> 
> Fg



Es gibt einen Eintrag im Thinkpadwiki:

T420 â€“ ThinkPad-Wiki

Generell sollten die mobilen Sandy Brdige CPUs fast alles bis hin zu 16GB (2x8) fressen. Wobei ich raten würde sich mit DDR3 RAM wenn möglich einzudecken, wird wohl bald teurer.

Ich könnte mein 4GB Modul das hier so rumfliegt auchmal im Marktplatz einstellen, eventuell braucht das ja noch jemand...


----------



## destroo (4. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute..

Eine Frage. Ich hab eine Neue Grafikkarte "960 GTX" und habe dieses Netzteil:

SuperPower ATX Switching Power Supply 650 W
Bild zum Netzteil: roflo3i6vj9bpz.jpg auf fotos-hochladen.net

Läuft bis jetzt einwandfrei.. wird es noch probleme geben?


----------



## XyZaaH (4. Dezember 2015)

Sofort wechseln. Ein Straight Power e10 500w wäre gut.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Dezember 2015)

destroo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute..
> 
> Eine Frage. Ich hab eine Neue Grafikkarte "960 GTX" und habe dieses Netzteil:
> 
> ...


Bitte mal das restsystem posten.

ich glaub nicht dass hier über 400w nötig sind, aber klar, das 500w e10 ist echt gut.

Andererseits,  wer kein cm braucht und nur n schmales System nutzt kann auch n e10 400w nehmen.

EDIT:
Zum alten Netzteil kann ich zwar über die Qualität nichts sagen, aber zumindest ist der Aufkleber so bedruckt, dass die Auslegung nicht voll daneben wäre. 
Was da jetzt an Technik verbaut ist, weiß ich natürlich nicht, es wird aber sehr wahrscheinlich kein dc-dc Netzteil sein, was für Maxwell durchaus besser ist, auch wenn die 960gtx sehr sparsam ist.


----------



## the_leon (4. Dezember 2015)

Also, laut dem Aufkleber ist es nicht ganz daneben.
Aber ein G450M oder ein e10 wäre ein gutes Weihnachtsgeschenk für den PC


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (4. Dezember 2015)

Hier der Link zum Thread mit den Specs von destroo


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Dezember 2015)

400w e10 und gut ist.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (4. Dezember 2015)

destroo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute..
> 
> Eine Frage. Ich hab eine Neue Grafikkarte "960 GTX" und habe dieses Netzteil:
> 
> ...



Also Super Power ... das klingt mir fast wie eine Omage an SuperFlower ... Auch die Bezeichnung SP, klingt eher wie ne SuperFlower verarsche (die haben SF) ...
Also mein Tipp aus dem Bauch herraus ... *Netzteil raus*, aber so schnell wie möglich ... So lange dir niemand genau sagen kann was das Ding kann, oder was in ihm verbaut ist bzw. ob es hällt was es verspricht, würde ich das Risiko nicht eingehen, deinen PC aufs spiel zu setzen 
Nimm ein Original SuperFlower Netztlei ... Die Leadex gibt es auch in Weiß 

Oder suche dir aus der anderen Produktpalette eins aus ..
Ich lehne mich jetzt einfach mal aus dem Fenster und sage, 450Watt reichen ... Jedenfalls bei der Graka ... Es weiß niemand wie der Rest deiner Komponenten aussieht ... Es wäre toll, wenn du dies mal posten könntest, damit wir dir sagen können, ob die nicht doch ein stärkeres brauchst (was ich allerdings bezweifel) ... Gute Netzteile haben auch noch ca 20% Reserve 

Was man von SuperPower halten soll, ist glaube ich jedem seine eigene Sache^^


Spoiler



Superpower - weltweit führender Anbieter der HTS-Technologie

Das US-amerikanische Unternehmen Superpower Inc. mit Sitz in Schenectady im Bundesstaat New York ist ein international führender Hersteller in der Entwicklung und Produktion von Hochtemperatur-Supraleiter (HTS 2G) Drahten. Die von Superpower entwickelte und produzierte 2G HTS Technologie sorgt für entscheidende Vorteile in der Leitung von elektrischem Strom. Dazu gehört eine hohe Effizienz, die Kompatibilität des intelligenten Stromnetzes (Smart Grid), die Umweltfreundlichkeit (grün und sauber), hohe Sicherheit sowie die Verringerung des Energieverlustes während der Übertragung und Verteilung der Energie. HTS Drähte leiten 100-mal so viel Strom wie Kupferdrähte, dadurch sind Geräte mit dieser Technologie kleiner, leichter, stärkere und effizienter als andere. Die Produkte und Technologien der Superpower Incorporated finden unter anderem bei der internen Stromversorgung durch Computernetzteilen Anwendung. Rechner werden konstant sowie effektiv mit Strom versorgt und Überspannungen und Kurzschlüsse werden vermieden. Superpower und kooperierende Hersteller wie die "Jet Computer Products GmbH" bieten hochwertige "SuperPower PC-Netzteile" an.



Wenn das Bild zu dem Netzteil stimmt, denn sehe ich schon was da los ist und sage ... AUF JEDEN FALL WECHSELN ... Hier nochmal ein Bild


----------



## poiu (4. Dezember 2015)

habt ihr schon THG neuen Artikel gesehen wie die aus einem Fahrstuhl ein Akustik Labor basteln, liest mal die Kommentare da bin ich über eine aussage gestolpert und die ist schon merkwürdig.

So testen wir Grafikkarten - Tom's Hardware intern: So testen wir Lautsprecher, Kopfhörer und Geräuschemissionen



> Ich frag mich wozu man den ganzen Aufwand betreibt, wenn man dann am Ende ein 50 € "Schrott-Mikrofon", das vermutlich ein Grundrauschen von an die 30 dBA hat, einsetzt.
> 
> Wie ihr damit unter 20 dBA kommen wollt....
> Muss wohl doch Hexenwerk sein.



ich hab mal gegoogelt

https://geizhals.de/behringer-ecm-8000-a31974.html

das Mikro kostet echt 50€, nichts gegen günstige Lösungen aber bei Mikros ist das echt ein Problem selsbt 300€ teiel sind murks und brauchbare Mikros fangen bei 800-1000€ an, jedenfalls wenn man das Thema richtig angehen will richtige Labors da ksoten die mikros schnell 8k€ und mehr .

  Anmerkung auch wen ndas Behringer schon etwas besser ist als die übliche Grütze  haben die wohl hohe Serienstreuung und wenn man schon die Mühe macht soltle man da wohl was vernünftiges verwenden.

Aber warum ich das hier poste wenn ihr mal so Netzteil Reviews list und da jemand mit einem 50€ Conrad dB Meter irgendwo um 20dB mist na dann könnt ihr euch denn Rest denken!

PS hier ist hervorzuheben das eingie wie PCGH ein externes Lab beauftragen


----------



## Pu244 (4. Dezember 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Wenn das Bild zu dem Netzteil stimmt, denn sehe ich schon was da los ist und sage ... AUF JEDEN FALL WECHSELN ... Hier nochmal ein Bild



Das stimmt schon, das ist genau jenes Netzteil, allerdings wurde das angeblich von der Firma Xilence oder Codegen vertrieben. 

Ob es wirklich die Firma mit den Supraleitern ist kann ich nicht sagen, normalerweise fokusieren sich solche Firmen auf andere Dinge als Schrottnetzteile und außerdem hat man einen Ruf zu verlieren. Ich vermute das dieses Unternehmen nichts damit zu tun hat und es daran liegt das "Super Power" einfach ein generischer Name ist den man bei Netzteilen beinahe automatisch ins Auge fassen kann.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (4. Dezember 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, das ist genau jenes Netzteil, allerdings wurde das angeblich von der Firma Xilence oder Codegen vertrieben.
> 
> Ob es wirklich die Firma mit den Supraleitern ist kann ich nicht sagen, normalerweise fokusieren sich solche Firmen auf andere Dinge als Schrottnetzteile und außerdem hat man einen Ruf zu verlieren. Ich vermute das dieses Unternehmen nichts damit zu tun hat und es daran liegt das "Super Power" einfach ein generischer Name ist den man bei Netzteilen beinahe automatisch ins Auge fassen kann.



Das ist die Frage der Fragen ^^
Schade das Hendrik mit seinen User-Netzteil-Tests durch ist .. Ich denke dies wäre ein interessanten Objekt ^^

ABER ... Wenn du auf dem Bild richtig schaust, siehst du die PFC-Spule an der Gehäusewand und dann sind wir an dem Punkt wo ich sagen würde tauschen ... Passive PFC würde ich heute nicht mehr einsetzen wollen ... Es gibt bei weitem besserer und effizientere Netzteile  ... Vom Alter brauchen wir dann gar nicht mehr sprechen


----------



## EastCoast (4. Dezember 2015)

Weiß zufällig jemand, was von diesem goobay Notebook-Netzteil zu halten ist?

Das Ding befeuert seit nunmehr drei Jahren mein Laptop, fast im Dauerbetrieb. Top, Flop oder so la la?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (4. Dezember 2015)

Goobay sagt mir jetzt nichts, aber das haut ja ordentlich rein. Mehrere Ausgangsspannungen, wahrscheinlich selbst reguliert 
Woher hast das bezogen, oder war des beim Notebook dabei? (welches?)

Wenn es im Betrieb nicht so heiß wird, dass du dir ein Ei drauf braten bzw die Hand verbrennen kannst, brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen.
Schutzschaltungen sind ja sowieso, wenn überhaupt vorhanden, woanders untergebracht


----------



## EastCoast (4. Dezember 2015)

Das Notebook ist ein Asus N53S mit i5-2450M, 6 GB SK Hynix 1333er Ram (1x4 + 1x2), Geforce GT 550M und einer 750er HDD.

Dessen Netzteil ging allerdings nach ein paar Monaten kaputt, und da ich dringend Ersatz brauchte, bin ich damals in einen Laden vor Ort gegangen, wo mir eben dieses Goobay empfohlen wurde. Den ganz genauen Preis weiß ich nicht mehr, aber ich meine es waren irgendwo zwischen 60-80€.

Und heiß wird es absolut nicht, auch im Spielebetrieb höchstens lauwarm. Aber es sind ja auch keine High-End-Komponenten im Läppi.


----------



## destroo (4. Dezember 2015)

Guten Tag,

also um nochmal zum Netzteil zu kommen, ein paar Eckdaten:
Ich habe mir den PC vor gut 3 Jahren zusammenbauen lassen.


Netzteil: SuperPower ATX Switching Power Supply 650 W

Darauf betrieben wird:

Damals: GTX 560 TI . Jetzt: GTX 960
Intel i5 2400 3,1 ghz
8 GB DDR3 Ram

also wie ich es hier gelesen habe seid ihr zu 75% einig, das ich lieber ein neues NT kaufen soll?

Also wenn es denn so sein soll, werde ich mich nach einen Netzteil mit 450 - 550 W Leistung umschauen, welches aber nicht mehr als 80 euro kosten sollte. Gibt es eurer Seite aus favoriten?


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2015)

Wir sind uns zu 100% einige, dass dein Netzteil Grütze ist.


----------



## the_leon (4. Dezember 2015)

Richig.
Wir sind und zu 75%einig, dass da n E10 mit 400w passt und zu 25% einig, dass n G450M auch asst


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2015)

destroo schrieb:


> Also wenn es denn so sein soll, werde ich mich nach einen Netzteil mit 450 - 550 W Leistung umschauen, welches aber nicht mehr als 80 euro kosten sollte. Gibt es eurer Seite aus favoriten?



Neues Netzteil ist Pflicht.
Ich würde noch ein paar Euros drauf legen und ein Netzteil bis 100€ kaufen. Da brauchst du dann keine Kompromisse mehr eingeben und das Angebot ist gut bestückt.
Das kannst du neben dem üblichen E10 mit 500 Watt auch das Super Flower Leadex oder das Cooler Master V kaufen.


----------



## destroo (4. Dezember 2015)

Könnt ihr mir ein Netzteil von 50-80 euro empfehlen?

also wie gesagt, am besten ab 450w aufwärts


edit: Hab's oben gelesen danke 

edit 2:

Was sagt ihr zu "500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze" 61 euro ca?


----------



## Pittermann (4. Dezember 2015)

Das L8 ist nicht mehr wirklich modern.
Für ~85€ gibt es das E10 500W, das ist das beste in dem Preisbereich.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (4. Dezember 2015)

Nein! Alte Technik, dann doch eher das E10 400W, SF GG 450W, oder ganz günstig das CM GM450


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2015)

Wie gesagt, investiere ein paar Euro mehr ins Netzteil, schadet nie.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Dezember 2015)

Das SuperFlower Hx Golden Green 450 ist nicht schlecht. Auch relativ günstig


----------



## Adi1 (4. Dezember 2015)

SuperFlower


----------



## Gast1666645802 (4. Dezember 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> habt ihr schon THG neuen Artikel gesehen wie die aus einem Fahrstuhl ein Akustik Labor basteln, liest mal die Kommentare da bin ich über eine aussage gestolpert und die ist schon merkwürdig.
> 
> So testen wir Grafikkarten - Tom's Hardware intern: So testen wir Lautsprecher, Kopfhörer und Geräuschemissionen
> ich hab mal gegoogelt
> ...



Wenn Du den Artikel UND das Forum (lies ruhig auch mal die folgenden Kommentare, vor allem den von kermit_nc)  ganz gelesen hättest, dann wäre Dir auch das hier aufgefallen (und hier zitiere ich mal ausnahmsweise mich selbst):



> *Zitat :
> *
> *Mikrofone:    - NTI Audio M2211 (Leihgerät) - Behringer ECM-8000 (mit Kalibrierungsdatei)*
> 
> ...



*Und das NTI ist ja wohl definitiv kein Schrott*. Nur verbitte ich mir Bashing, indem man Leute zitiert, die zu blöd zum Lesen sind. Dass so etwas aus Deiner Ecke kommt, enttäuscht mich allerdings dann schon ein wenig. Von 20 ECM-8000 waren zwei absolute Spitzenklasse, eines davon hatte aber einen Kratzer. Blieb eines übrig, was meinen Wünschen voll entsprach. Im direkten Vergleich mit einem deutlich teureren Messmikrofon war es sogar besser, was mir die Kalibrierungsdatei deutlich zeigt. Bei den Audio-Tests kommt generell das NTI zum Einsatz, das Behringer ist in den Bereichen, wo Grakas und Gehäuse lärmen fast identisch gut.  Noch einmal, ich bin echt enttäuscht, dass Du Dich mit so etwas profilieren musst und die Arbeit von 4 Leuten einschließlich eines Gebäudeakustikers und Studiobesitzers von über einem Jahr  in die Schmuddelecke stellst. Danke dafür.

Zusatzinformation:
Ich habe für das Behringer Kalibrierungsdateien für die Raumtemperaturen von 15°C bis 30°C . Damit entfällt für mich das mühsame Temperieren der Kammer. Wer meint, nur über den Preis seine Urteile fällen zu müssen, der hat eine Vollmeise. Ein deutlich passenders Gegenbeispiel zu Deinem Vergleich wäre der einer GeForce Titan X zu einer mehrfach teureren  Quadro M6000. Zwei nahezu identische Karten mit gleichem PCB und identischer Bestückung. bei der Quadro zahlst Du für Support und Manpower / Zertifizierung bei den Treibern. Wer günstige Mikrofone selbst selektiert und die Möglichkeit zum Ausmessen/Kalibrieren hat, bekommt so etwas wie die Quadro quasi durchs Freischalten. Erst lesen, danach denken, dann schreiben.   Ich schmücke mich absichtlich nicht mit fremden Federn (wie so manch andere, die z.B. von "ihrer" Chroma schreiben) und habe das NTI deshalb als Leihgabe vermerkt. Was nicht bedeutet, dass ich es nicht zur Verfügung habe, wenn ich es brauche. In der Kammer steckt ein hoher vierstelliger Betrag und wenn ich die Arbeitszeit und die ganzen Helfer samt Kow How und Material mit einkalkulieren müsste, wäre es sogar deutlich fünfstellig. Das ist übrigens eine Privatinvestition von mir. Und Du kommst mit einem Conrad Schallpegelmessgerät....

Der betreffende User hat sich übrigens für exakt diesen einen Post extra angemekdet und danach nie wieder etwas gepostet


----------



## zeusx641 (5. Dezember 2015)

Irgendwie hört sich das jetzt schwer nach Geheule an  gehts hier noch um Netzteile?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (5. Dezember 2015)

zeusx641 schrieb:


> Irgendwie hört sich das jetzt schwer nach Geheule an  gehts hier noch um Netzteile?


Hier geht es um (a) um substanzlose Unterstellungen und (b) um einen  Vergleich, der sich sehr wohl  auf Netzteile bezog, aber inhaltlich völlig daneben lag. 
Und:  wir können damit auch die Geräuschentwiclung von Netzteilen messen. Wenn ich etwas hasse, ist es substanzlose Nachtreterei.


----------



## poiu (5. Dezember 2015)

ach Igor

Erstens habe ich geschrieben 




poiu schrieb:


> habt ihr schon THG neuen Artikel gesehen wie die aus einem Fahrstuhl ein Akustik Labor basteln, liest mal die Kommentare da bin ich über eine aussage gestolpert und die ist schon *merkwürdig*.



Sollte heißen " ihr macht einen hohen aufwand und dann so ein Fauxpas bei dem Mikrophone" 

Übrigen ich hatte den nArtikel überflogen, erst beim Kommentar nochmal seit 4 geschaut und da war unter Testsystem nur das behringer, das habt heute geändert. 
hab ich hier noch im Browser offen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Falls das NTI irgendwo anders erwähnt wurde im text kann es sein das ich es übersehen hab  , und ja das NTI ist ok kenne ich.



FormatC schrieb:


> Und Du kommst mit einem Conrad Schallpegelmessgerät....





poiu schrieb:


> Aber warum ich das hier poste wenn ihr mal so Netzteil Reviews list und da jemand mit einem 50€ Conrad dB Meter irgendwo um 20dB mist na dann könnt ihr euch denn *Rest denken*!




 Das bezog sich nicht auf dich sondern sollte heißen wenn das dein behringer schon um 25dBA nicht so ideal ist, was soll man von denn Seiten halten die mit so ein Conrad teil 18dBA gemessen haben wollen 


Somit du hast da echt bissl viel hineininterpretiert und übertrieben reagiert


----------



## Gast1666645802 (5. Dezember 2015)

> ihr macht einen hohen aufwand und dann so ein Fauxpas bei dem Mikrophone


Es ist kein Fauxpass, wie oft denn noch? Das NTI stand in der Tabelle bereits auf Seite drei mit drin, bei den anderen beiden hatte ichs vergessen rumzukopieren, da ich es erst vor zwei Wochen bekommen habe.

Nur: 
Das Behringer geht in unseren Messungen durchaus auch bis 20 dB(A), weil es eben auch auf den Abstand ankommt! Bei 50cm Abstand ist die Rauschuntergrenze genau dann nämlich erreicht. Das hat übrigens auch der Poster erkannt, der davon ausging, dass die ganze Kammer in der vollen Länge genutzt wird. Allerdings standen in allen Tabellen auch die Messabstände, die man hätte locker lesen können. Es geht schlichtweg um Zweckmäßigkeit, denn was nützt mir bei einer Messung ein 1200-Euro Mic, wenn ich es auch mit einem uHu (unter Hundert) genauso hinbekomme? Im Freifeld ist das Behringer für Grafikkarten und Gehäuse nichts, das ist mir schon klar. Nur wurde das eben ja auch nie behauptet. Ich würde die Aussage sogar komplett umkehren: es ist auch mit preiswertem Equipment durchaus machbar, ordentliche Ergebnisse zu erzielen, wenn man auf Zweckmäßigkeit *UND* Verhältnismäßigkeit der Dinge Wert legt und vor allem weiß, was man macht,


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Dezember 2015)

Um die Herrschaften mal zu unterbrechen : 
Wie ist das Kotz sehr Vs550(ich finde kein Review) ? Ein Freund hat das mit nem Fx83xx und ner 750 zusammen und dazu irgendeinen komischen PCIe Power Adapter (????)


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2015)

Corsair VS 550?
Für das System reicht das, die 750 braucht ja nichts.
Aber was soll das mit dem PCIe Power Adapter?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (5. Dezember 2015)

CWT, keine Zerti, da weißte was du hast (oder auch nicht )

Kleiner Tipp: Wenn du schon Herstellernamen nach dem Grad der Qualität des NT´s umschreibst, nehme auf jedenfall am Anfang oder Ende immer die passenden Buchstaben zb Kotzair


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Dezember 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber was soll das mit dem PCIe Power Adapter?


Keine Ahnung anscheinend läuft die Karte ohne sowas nicht. Er wollte mir noch ein Bild schicken.
CWT dachte ich mir schon... Ineffizient und laut wahrscheinlich auch?


----------



## -sori- (5. Dezember 2015)

EVGA PowerBoard?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Dezember 2015)

-sori- schrieb:


> EVGA PowerBoard?


Keine Ahnung. Er hat gesagt das ist so ein Adapter,damit bekommt die, Karte auch vom x4 Slot noch Strom dazu...


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2015)

So viel Strom braucht die Karte doch gar nicht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Dezember 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> So viel Strom braucht die Karte doch gar nicht.


Ich weiss, er hat sich auch gewundert aber anscheinend geht das nur so...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Dezember 2015)

Also ne 750 bekommt man problemlos auf jenseitz der 90w Verbrauch, da ist dann ein 6pin pflicht.

Meine gtx 750 non ti dürfte auch über 75w ziehen. Nach eingriff ins bios, 1430mhz core usw.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Dezember 2015)

Er hat nix Oct. Anscheinend kommt kein Bild ohne das Teil


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Dezember 2015)

Davon hätten wir wohl gern mal ein Bild.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Dezember 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Davon hätten wir wohl gern mal ein Bild.


Ich auch. Da warte ich noch drauf.
Edit: bekommt ihr morgen, er ist nicht Zuhause.


----------



## RobiKenobi (7. Dezember 2015)

Hallo "Netzteilinteressierte" 

Habe länger nichts gepostet, einfach zu viel zu tun.

Ich wollte kurz mitteilen, weil sicher einige schon denken es kommt da nichts mehr, dass  ich in Zusammenarbeit mit be quiet! die Fragen um die Ripple/Noise-Messung des DPP11 55/650  in etlichen Messvergleichen beantworten konnte.
Es gibt dann demnächst dazu einen sicherlich sehr interessanten Artikel. 

Das Ganze war nicht so einfach zu beantworten wie gedacht, weshalb wir ein wenig "Ursachenforschung" betreiben mussten.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Dezember 2015)

Zwar keine Netzteile aber heute hab ich rausgefunden, das auch Solid Caps platzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gleich darauf LSD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (7. Dezember 2015)

Und wieder ein Beweis, dass man ein NT nach X Jahren tauschen sollte


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaub aber in NT haben die bessere Caps als in Billig Karten


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (7. Dezember 2015)

Ahja? Dann schraub mal die ganze InterTech Riege auf


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Dezember 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Ahja? Dann schraub mal die ganze InterTech Riege auf [emoji38]


Sowas gehört vergraben und nicht in einen Rechner


----------



## Gripschi (7. Dezember 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Sowas gehört vergraben und nicht in einen Rechner


Und was kann die Erde für? Da ist schon ET vergraben.

Ihr seid so grausam!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Dezember 2015)

Vergraben in anderen Schrott NTs


----------



## Pu244 (8. Dezember 2015)

Was für eine Graka ist das eigentlich?

Ich tippe auf eine GeForce 7, kann mich aber auch irren, bei den Mittelklasse- und Gurkenkarten ist das nicht so leicht.



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Ahja? Dann schraub mal die ganze InterTech Riege auf



Intertech vertreibt keine Netzteile sondern Verbrechen mit Kabeln.

EDIT:
Ich habe mir gerade vorgestellt wie Archäologen in der Zukunft ein originalverpacktes Intertechnetzteil finden und sich einig sind "kein Wunder das diese Zivilisation untergangen ist, bei dem Mist den sie fabriziert haben".


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Dezember 2015)

Das ist eine 8500 GT. Gekauft für 5 Euro.


----------



## gorgeous188 (8. Dezember 2015)

Erinnert sich noch jemand an "Rasurbo" Netzteile? Damit haben wir DamalsTM unsere Pentium 3 angestupst


----------



## Icedaft (8. Dezember 2015)

Gibt es immer noch.... rasurbo in Netzteile Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## gorgeous188 (8. Dezember 2015)

Für mein E10 kriege ich ja schon etwa zwei von denen


----------



## PcTech011199 (8. Dezember 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Ich habe mir gerade vorgestellt wie Archäologen in der Zukunft ein originalverpacktes Intertechnetzteil finden und sich einig sind "kein Wunder das diese Zivilisation untergangen ist, bei dem Mist den sie fabriziert haben".



Du machst mir Angst. Diese Untergangswaffe sitzt in meinem PC. Nicht dass ich noch Schuld bin und die Bevölkerung untergehen lasse.😆


----------



## Soulsnap (8. Dezember 2015)

Mal ne andere Frage. Wieso wird in den Kaufberatungen in letzter zeit immer wieder das CM G450M empfohlen obwohl es doch vollgestopft ist mit sogenannten "BadCaps" (JunFu, Aishi, SamXon) ????


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage. Wieso wird in den Kaufberatungen in letzter zeit immer wieder das CM G450M empfohlen obwohl es doch vollgestopft ist mit sogenannten "BadCaps" (JunFu, Aishi, SamXon) ????



Weils Indy ist und nicht viel kostet.
Andere Netzteile in dem Preisbereich sind ja nicht anders bestückt und das LC Power Gold ist ja inzwischen weg vom Fenster.
Ich persönlich rate ja auch dazu, mehr Geld auszugeben aber das inzwischen preiswerte Seasonic G 550 kostet noch mal 20€ mehr als das Cooler Master und das E10 kostet dann schon 40€ mehr, nicht jeder ist bereit, von seinem knappen Budget so viel ins Netzteil zu stecken.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich empfehle meist das SuperFlower Hx Golden Green. In allen Foren.


----------



## NuVirus (8. Dezember 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich empfehle meist das SuperFlower Hx Golden Green. In allen Foren.



wie war bei dem jetzt eigl der Lüfter von Lautstärke und Haltbarkeit (also Lager)?


----------



## Pu244 (9. Dezember 2015)

PcTech011199 schrieb:


> Du machst mir Angst. Diese Untergangswaffe sitzt in meinem PC. Nicht dass ich noch Schuld bin und die Bevölkerung untergehen lasse.😆



Wenn sich herausstellt das der Weltuntergang aus Frust über einen abstürzenden i7 920 mit GTX 750 ausgelöst wurde, dann weiß man wer schuld ist...


----------



## captain_drink (9. Dezember 2015)

NuVirus schrieb:


> wie war bei dem jetzt eigl der Lüfter von Lautstärke und Haltbarkeit (also Lager)?



Einfaches Gleitglager mit dessen typischen Eigenschaften (fängt relativ leise an, wird schnell lauter; überschaubare Lebensdauer).

Zumindest das G550M ist da im Vorteil, dort wird ein BB-Fan verbaut.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Dezember 2015)

NuVirus schrieb:


> wie war bei dem jetzt eigl der Lüfter von Lautstärke und Haltbarkeit (also Lager)?


Lautstärke ist nicht schlecht. 
Ich geb dem Lager 3 Jahre bis es komische Geräusche macht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Dezember 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Wenn sich herausstellt das der Weltuntergang aus Frust über einen abstürzenden i7 920 mit GTX 750 ausgelöst wurde, dann weiß man wer schuld ist...


ups, da bin ich mit dem Xeon ja potentiell auch gefährdet


----------



## Pu244 (9. Dezember 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ups, da bin ich mit dem Xeon ja potentiell auch gefährdet



Hast du etwa auch ein Intertech?

Darum ging es nämlich.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Dezember 2015)

noch viel besseres, huntkey und sinotech


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Dezember 2015)

Alter ... Was geht denn hier bitteschön ab 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Iss das jetzt nen SeaQuiet , oder nen BeSonic ??? Den Check ich net


----------



## Pu244 (9. Dezember 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Alter ... Was geht denn hier bitteschön ab
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja,
das große DDP P10 ab 850W war doch von Seasonic.


----------



## PcTech011199 (9. Dezember 2015)

Hi zusammen.
Ich suche für nen Kollegen ein Netzteil, da wir uns damit nicht so gut auskennen.

Intel Core 2 Quad 9650 (die Kühlerbezeichnung weiß ich nicht genau)
GTX 970
8gb DDR2 RAM
1 SSD
1 HDD
1 DVD Laufwerk

Externe Geräte:
Gaming Keyboard und Maus
Evtl. Festplatte

Wäre gut wenn das Netzteil diese Eigenschaften erfüllt:
Gesleeved
Mindestens Teilmodular

LG PcTech


----------



## DerFoehn (9. Dezember 2015)

Wie ist das Budget?


----------



## PcTech011199 (9. Dezember 2015)

Es darf höchstens 100€ kosten


----------



## DerFoehn (9. Dezember 2015)

be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Damit wird das Budget perfekt ausgenutzt.


----------



## PcTech011199 (9. Dezember 2015)

Wie wäre es mit denen?
https://www.caseking.de/be-quiet-pure-power-l8-modular-netzteil-630-watt-nebe-094.html

https://www.caseking.de/corsair-vs-series-vs650-netzteil-650-watt-necs-081.html

Sind die besser?


----------



## Stern1710 (9. Dezember 2015)

Nein, das E10 ist besser


----------



## tsd560ti (9. Dezember 2015)

Beide schlecht. 
Es kommt nicht drauf an welches mehr Watt hat, sondern welches genug Watt hat (450-500 aufwärts für spätere mögliche Aufrüstung) und gut gebaut ist, heißt Spannungsstabilität/qualität müssen stimmen und es sollte auch haltbar sein. 

Mehr als diesen schwammigen Erklärungsversuch bekomme ich heute Abend nicht mehr zusammen, aber ich hoffe du hast dem so grob entnehmen können, dass es nicht einfach ist.


----------



## deeeennis (9. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, ein Kollege von mir will sein System upgraden, er hat momentan ein i7-2600 non k, 16gb ram, hdd, geplant ist eine r9 380x.
Er will noch heute Nacht bei Mindfactory bestellen und nicht mehr als 70€ ausgeben. Erst wollte er das Cooler Master 450Watt GM Series kaufen, jedoch ist es ausverkauft.
Wozu soll er stattdessen greifen?


----------



## Stern1710 (9. Dezember 2015)

E10 500W non-CM
Das sollte durchaus drinnen sein. Alternativ auch das Superflower HX 450


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Dezember 2015)

PcTech011199 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen.
> Ich suche für nen Kollegen ein Netzteil, da wir uns damit nicht so gut auskennen.
> 
> Intel Core 2 Quad 9650 (die Kühlerbezeichnung weiß ich nicht genau)
> ...





PcTech011199 schrieb:


> Es darf höchstens 100€ kosten



Wirf ein paar Münzen


----------



## PcTech011199 (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab von meinem Kollegen noch gesagt bekommen, dass er vielleicht irgendwann mal eine 2. GTX 970 einbauen möchte. Kann man noch das gleiche nehmen oder was für eins sollte man dann nehmen?


----------



## Stern1710 (9. Dezember 2015)

Nein, irgendwann ist nicht jetzt und er soll sich für jetzt das passende kaufen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Dezember 2015)

Außerdem ist ne zweite 970 so sinnvoll wie ne Axt im Bein.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Dezember 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Außerdem ist ne zweite 970 so sinnvoll wie ne Axt im Bein.



Richtig ... Die GPU´s mögen nicht schlecht sein, aber 3,5GB VRAM ist sehr sehr Sinnfrei für ein SLI ... Denn der VRAM addiert sich nicht ... jede Karte rechnet Halb - oder Einzelbilder  
Sein System hat dadurch immernoch "nur" 3,5 GB VRAM ... Und für höhere Auflösungen oder Hohes AA (in denen ja erst das SLI Sinn macht), geht ihm ruck zuck der VRAM aus und die Karten sind wieder so langsam, wie eine Single GPU auf höher Auflösung


----------



## PcTech011199 (9. Dezember 2015)

Danke für diese wenig hilfreiche Antwort
Ist an Stern gerichtet


----------



## Stern1710 (9. Dezember 2015)

Eine zweite 970 ist tatsächlich nicht so sinnvoll


----------



## PcTech011199 (9. Dezember 2015)

Und was für ein Netzteil wäre denn eigentlich zu empfehlen, wenn ich eine GTX 970 (oder welche mit ähnlichem Verbrauch)  im SLI betreiben würde? Denn er möchte die Hardware in Zukunft nicht erneuern. Nur die CPU und das Mobo wird noch erneuert.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (9. Dezember 2015)

Dann das DPP11 550W, wenn´s bei der Sinnfreien SLI-Kombi bleibt, oder gleich das DPP11 850W, da kann er auch stärkere Karten aka 980/Fury(X) im SLI/CF betreiben


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2015)

PcTech011199 schrieb:


> Ich hab von meinem Kollegen noch gesagt bekommen, dass er vielleicht irgendwann mal eine 2. GTX 970 einbauen möchte. Kann man noch das gleiche nehmen oder was für eins sollte man dann nehmen?



Das lohnt schlicht nicht, da die GTx 970 schon jetzt im Prinzip zu wenig Vram hat.
Mit einer zweiten 970 wird er sich mehr Probleme einhandeln.
Daher solltest du ihm das dringend ausreden.
Wenn die 970 nicht mehr rein, einfach eine neue Karte kaufen und gut.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Dezember 2015)

PcTech011199 schrieb:


> Danke für diese wenig hilfreiche Antwort
> Ist an Stern gerichtet



Na aber bitte doch 
Dann will ich ja hoffen, dass die Botschaft über den "Stern" weit mehr solche Leute erreicht


----------



## PcTech011199 (10. Dezember 2015)

Sollte auch


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie alt ist das wohl ungefähr? Wie ist das gebaut finde kein Review. Damit werde ich das Weihnachtsgeschenk an meine kleinen Geschwister betreiben ( alter Dell 740 mit Athlon X2 3800+ und 2Gb RAM und ein bis 2 HDD betrieben werden. (je nachdem ob die Original Seagate 7200.7 da schon tot ist oder nicht) und eine X1950 Pro)  
Wird bei Veränderung an der HW natürlich wieder getauscht.
Zuletzt hing wohl eine HD 4870 und ein Q9300 Unterbau dran


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Dezember 2015)

Also von den Nennwerten auf der Seite sille es reichen, die Qualität kann ich leider auch nicht einschätzen,  aber Stefan ist ja auch noch da 

Aber da würde ich wohl mal über ein System Power nachdenken, oder gleich n g450m rein planzen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Dezember 2015)

Ne in die alte Schüssel kommt kein neues NT rein... Vielleicht mit ner neuen Karte oder einfach so das Silverstone SST ST50f


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (11. Dezember 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du Sadist. Plattform kommt von CWT, hat nur 2.0 Standard, keine Zerti, da würde ich auch eher n´ günstiges S7 reinhauen, auch wenn der PC alt ist. Hier gibt´s noch n´ paar Bilder und Text zum Innnenleben


----------



## ebastler (11. Dezember 2015)

Na, wer errät, von welchem Netzteil das ist?
Diejenigen, die ohnehin wissen, was ich grad hier hab, dürfen natürlich nicht mitmachen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wusstet ihr, dass man "Spannung" in Ampere und "Stromversorgung" in Watt angibt? Nein? Ihr seid ja so was von nicht up-to-date [emoji14]


----------



## Stern1710 (11. Dezember 2015)

Ah ich kann es mi denken 

Wenn ich das meinem Lehrer zeige, werd ich eher noch verprügelt


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (11. Dezember 2015)

Da waren wohl die Prüfer bei der Gesellenprüfung abwesend, oder haben nen Kasten Bier/ Korb mit grünen Scheinen als Präsent bekommen


----------



## tsd560ti (11. Dezember 2015)

Ich sag  mal so ganz spontan Thermaltake Europe Series 

vielleicht auch etwas 'exotischeres' wie XFX oder Antec


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Dezember 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Du Sadist. Plattform kommt von CWT, hat nur 2.0 Standard, keine Zerti, da würde ich auch eher n´ günstiges S7 reinhauen, auch wenn der PC alt ist. Hier gibt´s noch n´ paar Bilder und Text zum Innnenleben


Danke, ich werde wohl wenn der Deal mit dem Smartphone Verkauf geht dann wohl das Silverstone von Einem Kumpel kaufen


----------



## Pu244 (11. Dezember 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr, dass man "Spannung" in Ampere und "Stromversorgung" in Watt angibt? Nein? Ihr seid ja so was von nicht up-to-date [emoji14]



Das kommt davon wenn man die Übersetzung entweder jemanden machen läßt der keinen Sachverstand hat, es jemand mit Sachverstand es mit einem Wörterbuch übersetzt oder auch beides in Kombination. Aber solange nicht auf den hervoragenden "Nasssofaanhänger" (wer von euch weiß was das ist) hingewießen wird ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Dezember 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Na, wer errät, von welchem Netzteil das ist?
> Diejenigen, die ohnehin wissen, was ich grad hier hab, dürfen natürlich nicht mitmachen.
> 
> 
> ...


Das zeugt auch von Qualität. Ich glaub mein Golden Field 350PP hat auch irgendeinen Mist Auf dem Typenschild. 
Aber Warnhinweise sind besonders schlimm.


----------



## ebastler (11. Dezember 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich sag  mal so ganz spontan Thermaltake Europe Series
> 
> vielleicht auch etwas 'exotischeres' wie XFX oder Antec


Richtige Antwort, gratuliere^^ 
Thermaltake London.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. Dezember 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Richtige Antwort, gratuliere^^
> Thermaltake London.



Ein Thermaltake ???
Na halle luja


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Dezember 2015)

https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1540362
Wie ist das S6 450?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Dezember 2015)

ich würde sagen, für so en gerät eher zu alt, ansonsten nicht massiv anders als die so.


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1540362
> Wie ist das S6 450?



6 Jahre alt, würde ich mal vermuten.
Ich bin mir da auch nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber ich meine, dass das S6 ein abgespecktes E5 ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Dezember 2015)

wobei das bei dem alter egal ist, bei der nächsten Änderung am Rechner gehört das getauscht.


----------



## BreakinB (13. Dezember 2015)

Alternate verkauft das Coolermaster G550M als Aktionsware derzeit für 49,99 € inkl. Versand
ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal
Ob man sich da mal eins einlagert? 

Der kleine Bruder, das G450M, ist ja absolut empfehlenswert.


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Dezember 2015)

Das ist mal ne gute Frage, da würde ich dann auch zugreifen.


----------



## BreakinB (13. Dezember 2015)

Cooler Master G550M - Weder Gold noch Platin, aber gut: Vier preiswerte Bronze-Netzteile im Test
Cooler Master G550M Netzteil im Test - Seite 2 | Review | Technic3D

Gemessen am Preis würde ich sagen, wir nehmen mal eins. Ist halt Single Rail, aber ansonsten sehe ich wenig kritisches. 

Was sagen die Netzteilexperten?


----------



## Philipus II (13. Dezember 2015)

Für den Preis kaufen.


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Dezember 2015)

Done, sogar zweimal - die dürfen dann jeweils eine R9 280 versorgen.


----------



## FrozenPie (13. Dezember 2015)

BreakinB schrieb:


> Gemessen am Preis würde ich sagen, wir nehmen mal eins. Ist halt Single Rail, aber ansonsten sehe ich wenig kritisches.


Meines Wissens stecken im G550M/G450M ausschließlich JunFus und CapXons drin. Dazu ist der Lüfter wohl ziemlich unterdurchschnittlich, aber für 50€ sollte man auch nix langlebiges erwarten


----------



## BreakinB (13. Dezember 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Meines Wissens stecken im G550M/G450M ausschließlich JunFus und CapXons drin.



Jup, sieht so aus. In der Kombination mit 5 Jahren Garantie & 50 € kann man aber IMO damit leben. Schutzschaltungen und Spannungsregulation hauen hin, das ist in dem Preisbereich ja nicht selbstverständlich.
Habe auch eins genommen und werde zwischen den Jahren ein Thermaltake Smart SE 530 (nein, das habe ich nicht gekauft ) damit ersetzen.


----------



## DerFoehn (13. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab auch mal zugeschlagen, wer weiß, wann man mal wieder ein brauchbares Gerät für nen Fuffi bekommt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Dezember 2015)

Me2,

bei dem preis hätte ich gern 3 genommen, aber ich hab leide rnicht das Budget dafür 

nbaja, müssen die anderen rechner dann später das 450m nehmen


----------



## DerFoehn (13. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe eigentlich gar keine Verwendung dafür zur Zeit, aber ich wollte mir eh mal nach und nach einen Zweitrechner für alle Fälle zusammen kaufen. Dann ist das G550M der Grundstein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Dezember 2015)

Na ich muss langsam einige Netzteile mal tauschen.

In meinen Rechnenern Werkeln teils etwas ältere Semester.

Das 550er wäre natürlich nicht nötig gewesen, selbst das 450 wäre bei mir zu stark, aber dc-dc gibt ja nicht kleiner und günstiger 

Mein Xeon wirds mir hoffentlich danken


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt lebt es doch wieder.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Dezember 2015)

What he says?


----------



## ebastler (13. Dezember 2015)

Habt ihr grad echt Netzteile auf Vorrat gekauft? Warum macht man so was?


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2015)

BreakinB schrieb:


> Der kleine Bruder, das G450M, ist ja absolut empfehlenswert.



Na ja. Absolut empfehlenswert ist etwas weit hergeholt.
Von den Schrott Modellen in der Preisklasse ist das GM noch teilweise brauchbar, mehr aber nicht.



ebastler schrieb:


> Habt ihr grad echt Netzteile auf Vorrat gekauft? Warum macht man so was?



Das ist mir auch schleierhaft. 
Und dann noch so ein Teil.


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Dezember 2015)

Immerhin steht's in der Empfehlungsliste.


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2015)

Ja, hab ich ja erklärt, weil in der Preisklasse eben meist Schrott oder uralten Kram herumläuft.
Unter den Blinden ist der Einäugige auch der König.


----------



## ebastler (13. Dezember 2015)

Das einzige NT, das sich auf Vorrat zu kaufen mMn gelohnt hätte, war das Fujitsu damals bei Pollin.

Technisch um Welten besser als das G450/550M, 15€ teuer, und ein Restpostenabverkauf, daher war absehbar, dass es bald keine mehr geben würde


----------



## BreakinB (13. Dezember 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Habt ihr grad echt Netzteile auf Vorrat gekauft? Warum macht man so was?



Opa sagte immer "es frisst doch kein Brot" 

Im Ernst, ich hoffe / gehe davon aus, die meisten wollen das Teil nicht für Monate oder Jahre in den Keller legen. Ich werde es z. B. irgendwann zwischen den Jahren anstelle eines Thermaltake verbauen, das schon länger aus dem letzten Loch pfeift und unter Last einbricht. Phenom X6 & GTX 465. Der Empfänger wird sich freuen, und ernsthaft: Was, Stand Dezember 2015, gibt es für 50 € besseres?

Und beim 450er sehe ich es ähnlich: Bei den Systemen, bei denen das in Frage kommt, ist nicht unbedingt ein 80-90€-Netzteil im Budget. Und die Konkurrenten wie das Seasonic G sind mit 80+ € leider ziemlich durch die Decke gegangen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Dezember 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> What he says?


Ein Golden Field 350PP will nicht so wie ich will... Es braucht last auf 12 V zum Starten. Das hab ich falsch gemacht und gedacht das Teil ist nun über den Jordan


----------



## DerFoehn (13. Dezember 2015)

Ich fühle mich einfach auch mal angesprochen. Es wird keinesfalls eingelagert. Ich persönlich habe die Gunst der Stunde genutzt ein brauchbares Gerät für ein Zweitsystem zu kaufen, das ich mir in den nächsten Wochen nach und nach aufbauen werde. Beispielsweise für Tests oder so. Das Teil wird natürlich nicht Monate lang in den Keller gelegt..


----------



## Keinem (13. Dezember 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Das einzige NT, das sich auf Vorrat zu kaufen mMn gelohnt hätte, war das Fujitsu damals bei Pollin.
> 
> Technisch um Welten besser als das G450/550M, 15€ teuer, und ein Restpostenabverkauf, daher war absehbar, dass es bald keine mehr geben würde



Von denen habe ich hier noch zwei  .

Mein verbautes V550SM hatte ich damals bei ZackZack auch für wenig Geld erstanden  .


----------



## S754 (13. Dezember 2015)

Xilence Performance C Series 250W ATX 2.31 (XP400/XN041) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Was ist von diesem Netzteil zu halten? Habe leider noch kein Review dazu gesehen.


----------



## ebastler (14. Dezember 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Von denen habe ich hier noch zwei  .
> 
> Mein verbautes V550SM hatte ich damals bei ZackZack auch für wenig Geld erstanden  .


Ich habe mein Fujitsu auch wieder, und hätte ne Chance auf n Zweites um Pollin-Neupreis, da ein Kumpel eines über hat.

In meinem Desktop arbeitet grad ein V550.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Dezember 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Xilence Performance C Series 250W ATX 2.31 (XP400/XN041) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
> 
> Was ist von diesem Netzteil zu halten? Habe leider noch kein Review dazu gesehen.


350-Watt-Netzteile von LC-Power, Xilence, Sea Sonic und Super Flower im Test - ComputerBase
Da wurde wenigstens das Performance C überhaupt getestet.


----------



## EastCoast (14. Dezember 2015)

Hier gibt's ein "Preview" zu einem kommenden Test:
Preview: Xilence Performance C Series XP400R6 ? peak power fraud

Auch anlässlich des CB-Tests würde ich mir hier keine großen Hoffnungen auf ein ordentliches Gerät machen.


----------



## Pu244 (14. Dezember 2015)

Was soll man bitte von einem Netzteil erwarten das nur 15A auf der 12V Schiene hat und noch nichteinmal durch zusammenzählen der theoretischen Werte aller Schienen auch nur in die Nähe der Leistungsangabe kommt? 263W anstatt 400W, das sind über 34% weniger, damit sollte auch dem letzten Deppen auffallen das etwas nicht stimmt. Gesetzt dem Fall das es seine Leistung auf der 12V Schiene wirklich erbringt wären 200W passend, aber ich vermute das es noch nichteinmal das schafft.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Dezember 2015)

Na ja, so wie er schreibt hat die 400 im Modelnamen ja nichts mit der Ausgangsleistung zu tun.
In den technischen Daten steht's ja dann richtig.
Ist ja erstmal nix schlimmes, selbst BMW macht das schon seit langem mit seinen Typenbezeichnungen.

15 “hochwertige“ Ampere würden ja grundsätzlich für einen Großteil der Rechner reichen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Dezember 2015)

Vor allem im LowEnd und Small-Multimedia.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Dezember 2015)

Muss leider Doubblen, aber egal.

Das G550m ist da und lief schon ein paar Minuten.

Lufterschleifen und ne Art Zwitschern?
Das ist hoffentlich ne Ausnahme und damit ein Defekt?


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Dezember 2015)

Kann ich dir heute Nacht sagen, meine beiden sind auch da.


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Lufterschleifen und ne Art Zwitschern?
> Das ist hoffentlich ne Ausnahme und damit ein Defekt?



Was hast du denn erwartet?
Ein Top Netzteil?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Dezember 2015)

Nein, aber zumindest das "zwitschern" finde ich seltsam.

Der Rest ist für das Geld echt ok, selbst mit den "Gräuschen" ist das ok. Aber ich hätte eher nen Schleifen und Rattern erwartet.


----------



## Threshold (16. Dezember 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Aber ich hätte eher nen Schleifen und Rattern erwartet.



Warte doch mal ab.


----------



## NuVirus (16. Dezember 2015)

Hier die letzte Antwort vom TE aus diesem Thread, seine Grafikkarte leistet wohl nicht genug was aber wohl auch an der CPU liegen kann
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...gsam-fallout-4-anno-2205-a-4.html#post7902553
___
Also hab jetzt n großes update:
Hab mit dem Support von Saphire geschrieben und Antwort auf die richtige frage bekommen.
der Support hat gesagt das die mit einem molex Adapter nicht genug Strom bekommt und auf jedenfalls mit 2 8 pin direkt aus dem Netzteil angeschlossen werden muss.
Bin froh das das jetzt geklärt ist jetzt muss ich entweder ein neues NT oder eine Graka mit 6+ 8 pin kaufen.

______

Das Netzteil sollte natürlich trotzdem getauscht werden aber nachdem der PC nicht abstürzt ist ja fraglich ob das eigentliche Problem damit gelöst ist.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. Dezember 2015)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Hier die letzte Antwort vom TE aus diesem Thread, seine Grafikkarte leistet wohl nicht genug was aber wohl auch an der CPU liegen kann
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...gsam-fallout-4-anno-2205-a-4.html#post7902553
> ___
> Also hab jetzt n großes update:
> ...



Ich habe jetzt auch mal was dazu geschrieben ... bei dem Kauderwelsch was der macht blickt doch kein Schwein durch  ... Das iss doch nur lustiges Rätzel raten und seine Screens sagen so ziemlich gar nichts aus ^^


----------



## Schnitzel (16. Dezember 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Muss leider Doubblen, aber egal.
> 
> Das G550m ist da und lief schon ein paar Minuten.
> 
> ...


Das erste ist jetzt gelaufen, zwitschern tut da nix, auch nicht schleifen.
Allenfalls ein minimales klackern, aber wirklich sehr sehr dezent.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Dezember 2015)

Danke, dann werd ich mir daa die Tage in nem Case noch mal anhören und dann überlegen,  ob ich mal an Coolermaster schreibe


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Dezember 2015)

So ich hab nun auch 2 "neue" NT 
1 Silverstone SST ST50f, verbaut mit einem Athlon X2 3800+ und einer Ati X1950 Pro. 
Das SST ist wider erwartens sehr leise aber nicht hochwertig gesleevt. 
Dann noch ein Tt Tr2 500 pp mit extrem lautem Lager. Hat aber 8 Molex und 4 Sata. Jetzt kann ich CF machen mit Adaptern. Ist aber sehr hochwertig gesleevt und die Molex sind sehr gut gebaut. Naja aber wenn man es an schaltet, zuckt das Licht im Zimmer auch. Passiv Pfc halt. 
Weiss irgendjemand ob ein Thermaltake Tr2 500 pp hochwertiger ist als Ein SuperFlower SF400p12g?


----------



## the_leon (17. Dezember 2015)

3rad, du wirst aus dem thread verbannt
Molex - Pci adapter gehören verboten


----------



## gorgeous188 (17. Dezember 2015)

Habe mir ein G550 PCGH zum Preis der Standard-Version ergattert. Im direkten Austausch zu meinem E10 ist tatsächlich immer ein leises Surren/Zischen zu hören.
Mein LC9550 ist an dieser Stelle aber noch eine Spur lauter. Das Lüftergitter verträgt sich wohl nicht so gut mit dem Fractal Staubfilter.


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2015)

Du hast das E10 gegen das PCGH Seasonic getauscht?
Wieso das denn?


----------



## gorgeous188 (17. Dezember 2015)

Weil es mich interessiert hat  Man weiß erst, wie gut etwas ist, wenn man einen Vergleich hat


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2015)

Du hättest einfach fragen können.


----------



## gorgeous188 (17. Dezember 2015)

Nein ich wollte es selber testen


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2015)

Dann kannst du ja auf ein MS Tech oder Tronje wechseln und ebenfalls Erfahrungen sammeln. 
Fotos vom Feuerwehreinsatz bitte posten.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (17. Dezember 2015)

Komm Tresh,

mach das G-550 PCGH nicht schlechter als es ist ... Ich hatte es selber 1,5 Jahre im Einsatz und  konnte mich nicht beschweren ... Technisch ist es dem E10 einen Schritt vorraus ... Patzt dann aber leider bei der Kabelausstattung und deren Länge 
Was die Lautstärke betrifft ... Ich habe es zu keiner Zeit aus meinem System herraus gehört ... Es wäre als meckern auf sehr sehr hohem Niveau


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2015)

Wo ist es denn technisch einen Schritt voraus?
Beim Lüfter? 
Oder gehört der Lüfter seit neustem nicht mehr zur Technik eines Netzteils?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (17. Dezember 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo ist es denn technisch einen Schritt voraus?
> Beim Lüfter?
> Oder gehört der Lüfter seit neustem nicht mehr zur Technik eines Netzteils?



z. B. Die Kondensatorbestückung ... 

EDIT:

Wer sich selbst ein Bild davon machen will ...

BeQuiet E10 500
SeaSonic G-550 (Bei PCGH davon, wurden sogar wegen der angepassten Lüfterkurve etwas besser Caps verbaut ... Das war der Deal am ende ... Und anderer Lüfter + Steuerung) Hier aufgeschraubt


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2015)

Und wen interessieren die?
Denkst du, dass die Caps im E10 nach 15 Jahren kaputt gehen und die im Seasonic ein halbes Jahr länger durchhalten?
Was bringt das aber, wenn der Lüfter im Seasonic nach 5 Jahren die Grätsche macht und du es deswegen wegwerfen musst?


----------



## the_leon (17. Dezember 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was bringt das aber, wenn der Lüfter im Seasonic nach 5 Jahren die Grätsche macht und du es deswegen wegwerfen musst?



Laut dir muss man das NT nach 5 jahren eh tauschen


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (17. Dezember 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wen interessieren die?
> Denkst du, dass die Caps im E10 nach 15 Jahren kaputt gehen und die im Seasonic ein halbes Jahr länger durchhalten?
> Was bringt das aber, wenn der Lüfter im Seasonic nach 5 Jahren die Grätsche macht und du es deswegen wegwerfen musst?



Wen das interessiert .... Mich zum Beispiel 
Als ich damals ein neues Netzteil gesucht habe, stand für mich der technische Zustand auf dem Plan .. Genau deswegen bin damals bei SeaSonic gelandet 

Also ich würde dem Lüfter schon ein wenig länger geben ... Das iss´n doppelt Kugel gelagerter Lüfter ... Wieso sollte der frühzeitig ableben ??? Das ist eigentlich ne Art den Lüfter am längsten leben zu lassen. Der Nachteil an diesen Lagern ist eben die Lautstärke.
Ich konnte es leider nicht austesten, aber der Lüfter hätte nach seinen 5 Jahren mit Sicherheit nicht die Grätsche gemacht


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Wen das interessiert .... Mich zum Beispiel
> Als ich damals ein neues Netzteil gesucht habe, stand für mich der technische Zustand auf dem Plan .. Genau deswegen bin damals bei SeaSonic gelandet



Und das ist eben völlig Wayne.
Komisch, dass sich die Leute immer an den japanischen Caps aufgeilen. 
Sind wohl die gleichen, die auch "Gaming" Mainboards kaufen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (17. Dezember 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und das ist eben völlig Wayne.
> Komisch, dass sich die Leute immer an den japanischen Caps aufgeilen.
> Sind wohl die gleichen, die auch "Gaming" Mainboards kaufen.




Ja, das Marketing der Japan Caps funktioniert TADELLOS 

Naja das ist eben jedem seine eigene Sache ... Und den jenigen den jetzt einer Ab geht,weil das ja Geil iss, denen muss ich gleich wieder den Stecker ziehen ...
Bei meinem ersten G-550 PCGH iss mir einer der sekundären Polymer-Feststoffkondensatoren (vermutlich Nippon´s) explodiert. Den hat es quasie vom PCB gesprengt. War Laut und stank fürchterlich 
Was ich dem Netzteil zu gute heißen muss, die Schutzschaltung hat wunderbar funktioniert. Der Rechner ging vorher einfach aus (vermutlich die UVP) und ließ nur schwer wieder zum laufen  zu bewegen. Aber als er dann lief ... naja ich hätte es lassen sollen 
Also auch in diesen schmieden scheint wohl etwas schief zu gehen ^^


----------



## gorgeous188 (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich versuche es mal mit einem Rasurbo Netzteil. Gibt es die eigentlich noch mit 80mm Lüfter? Schließlich will ich die 900 Watt auch hören


----------



## ebastler (17. Dezember 2015)

Kleiner Lüfter nicht gleich laut... Mein Fujitsu mit 92mm Lüfter ist merkbar leiser als so manches Gerät mit 120mm Lüfter. 

Ich wette, dass man ein Platin NT mit 92mm Lûfter genau so leise und vermutlich noch etwas effizienter kühlen könnte als mit 120er. Ein großer Lüfter der senkrecht auf die Platine pustet führt nur zu Luftstau, ein kleiner der längs durchbläst ist vom Airflow her sinnvoller.

Aber die Leute wollen viel Watt und große Lüfter.


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Kleiner Lüfter nicht gleich laut... Mein Fujitsu mit 92mm Lüfter ist merkbar leiser als so manches Gerät mit 120mm Lüfter.



Na ja, solche Schrott Netzteile mit mülligen 120mm Lüfter hab ich auch schon gesehen. 



ebastler schrieb:


> Aber die Leute wollen viel Watt und große Lüfter.



Ich will einen Lüfter, der seinen Job macht und den ich dabei nicht höre.
Ob der 10mm oder 1000mm hat, ist mir dabei wurscht.
Obwol -- 1000mm Lüfter?  Das wäre doch mal was. 

1000 Watt mit 1000mm Lüfter und 1000mm Kabellänge.


----------



## Pu244 (17. Dezember 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und das ist eben völlig Wayne.
> Komisch, dass sich die Leute immer an den japanischen Caps aufgeilen.
> Sind wohl die gleichen, die auch "Gaming" Mainboards kaufen.



Die große Kondensatorpest und ein gebranntes Kind scheut Feuer. Sieh es doch positiv: die Gefahr eines Kondensatordefekts wird dardurch wohl wirklich geringer.

Übrigens: nichts gegen Zockermainboards, da kann man sich sicher sein das die Spannungsversorgung ausreichend stark ist und das Board nicht zu spinnen anfängt, blos weil man ein wenig übertaktet oder das Ding passiv betreibt.



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ja, das Marketing der Japan Caps funktioniert TADELLOS



Ich schätze in den japanischen Elkofirmen sind sie dem Typen der das alles angeleiert hat, als er sich mit der geheimen Panasonicformel nach Taiwan absetzte, wohl sehr Dankbar. Ich meine ihre Arbeitsplätze sind auf absehbare Zeit gesichert, da sich kein Retailmainboard mehr ohne den Aufdruck "mit japanischen Kondensatoren" sehen lassen kann und auch bei vielen anderen Produkten ist es quasi Pflicht wenigsten einen großen Japanischen Kondensator zu nehmen.



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Ich versuche es mal mit einem Rasurbo Netzteil. Gibt es die eigentlich noch mit 80mm Lüfter? Schließlich will ich die 900 Watt auch hören



Ich habe 2009 mal versucht meinen, damals neuen, zocker PC (es war ja noch 3bis 10Jahre Garantie auf alles [bis auf die 10 GB Platte]) mit einem "550W" Rombutechnetzteil zu betreiben. Es war sogar vergleichsweise gut, die vermutlich 260W im Spielebetrieb hat es stabil hinbekommen, im FurMark & Pime 95 ging es nach einigen Sekunden aus. Es schaltete allerdings von selbst ab (was klar auf das Problem hinwies) und ließ sich danach anstandslos wieder starten (auch wenn es ein klein wenig nach billigem Plastikföhn roch), für ein 30€ Netzteil von 2008 also garnicht schlecht, mein 200W Seasonic (1999) und mein BeQuiet E6 haben mir deutlich mehr Ärger bereitet. Womit wir auch schon bei der nächsten Pleite wären, ich hab mir dann für 100€ ein E6 600W gekauft und mich auch noch gefreut das es günstiger war als dieses "Dark Power Pro" mit etwas weniger Leistung (ich wußte es damals nicht besser). Naja, das E6 hat sich dann mit dem Fehlermußter verabschiedet (naja, nicht ganz), das einige als "BeQuiet Bug" bezeichneten, das hat dann auch für ordentlich Ärger gesorgt (ich schweife ab).

80mm Lüfter sind garnicht so übel, im Gegenteil. Es gab mal einen Netzteiltest bei dem man sich hauptsächlich mit dem Luftstrom beschäftigt hat und da ist herausgekommen das ein von hinten blasender 80mm Lüfter einem unten angebrachten 120mm Lüfter tendentiell sogar überlegen ist, da man den Luftstrom sehr effektiv durch das Netzteil leiten kann. Nicht umsonst verbauen die Netzteilhersteller Plastikfolien, die zwar 40% und mehr, des Luftdurchatzes verringern, dafür aber die Strömung im Netzteil verbessern, von daher besteht Durchsatzmäßig eigentlich fast kein Unterschied.

Der Grund warum uns abseits der OEM Netzteile keine 80 und 92mm Lüfüfter mehr begegnen ist der selbe wie der für die vielen japanischen Kondensatoren (wobei die sogar tendenziell gut sind). Es gibr einiges an Blödsinn der sich in die Netzteile eingeschlichen hat: (Voll)Modulare Netzteile, komplett schwarze Kabel, Sleeves (besonders blickdicht), Single Rail usw., die dienen hauptsächlich dem Marketing (Ok, die Modularen Netzteile sind auch noch praktisch).


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Übrigens: nichts gegen Zockermainboards, da kann man sich sicher sein das die Spannungsversorgung ausreichend stark ist und das Board nicht zu spinnen anfängt, blos weil man ein wenig übertaktet oder das Ding passiv betreibt.



Na ja, Hauptsache irgendwo steht "Gaming" drauf, dann ist es schon praktisch verkauft.
Genauso wie die Netzteile mit dem "SLI Ready" Logo.


----------



## the_leon (17. Dezember 2015)

Ja, SLI ready auf nem 400w Gruppe Netzteil


----------



## DerFoehn (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab irgendwo noch nen altes LC Power Netzteil, das ist sogar "Pentium IV Ready"


----------



## Pu244 (17. Dezember 2015)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwo noch nen altes LC Power Netzteil, das ist sogar "Pentium IV Ready"



Naja,
das war damals auch ein großes Ding, die CPU von 5V auf 12V Versorgungsspannung umzustellen, das hat nicht jedes Netzteil gepackt. Mit der Umstellung von AGP auf PCIe wurde die 12V Schiene dann endgültig von der Minor- zur Majorrail. Somit hatte man das Problem das die Netzteile einerseits die alten 5V und 3,3V Rechner packen müssen, gefürchtet waren die AMD XP und T-Bird CPUs auf 5V Boards mit AGP Karte, wenn man sich heute ein neues Netzteil kauft muß man wohl in der Region von 1000W gucken, da gibt es welche die 150W auf den Minorrails packen. Andererseits mußten die Teile auch mit dem neumodischem Krempel klar kommen, also jemand der eine neue GeForce 6 6800 Ultra PCIe mit einem P4 paart.



the_leon schrieb:


> Ja, SLI ready auf nem 400w Gruppe Netzteil



Es gab ja am Anfang auch kleine Karten, z.B. war am Anfang die Frage heiß diskutiert gleich eine GeForce 6600GT oder lieber zwei 6200er. Das mit dem SLI für Gurkenkarten ist dann nach und nach ausgestorben, aber auch heute bekommt man mit der GTX 960 ein SLI System bei unter 350W Verbrauch hin.


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Es gab ja am Anfang auch kleine Karten, z.B. war am Anfang die Frage heiß diskutiert gleich eine GeForce 6600GT oder lieber zwei 6200er. Das mit dem SLI für Gurkenkarten ist dann nach und nach ausgestorben, aber auch heute bekommt man mit der GTX 960 ein SLI System bei unter 350W Verbrauch hin.



Ich hab SLI mit zwei Nvidia Chipsatzgrafiken gemacht.


----------



## Pu244 (17. Dezember 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab SLI mit zwei Nvidia Chipsatzgrafiken gemacht.



???

War das ein Servermainboard oder wie kamen da zwei Chipsätze drauf?


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> ???
> 
> War das ein Servermainboard oder wie kamen das zwei Chipsätze drauf?



Du kannst sie mit einem russischen Mainboard Hack zusammenschalten. Die Kabel dazu musst du dir aber zusammenlöten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Dezember 2015)

Bitte ein Bild der quad sli Lösung


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2015)

Kennst du jemanden, der noch Nvidia Grafikchipsätze nutzt?


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Dezember 2015)

Hab noch irgendwo ein Epox Board rumliegen...


Brauch auch mal Hilfe, find die Info nicht, die ich brauch.

Kann ich dieses Netzteil:*Enermax EMG700AWT Modu87+ PC-Netzteil ATX23 (700 Watt)*

bedenkenlos weiter betreiben mit der GTX 970  ?

Über die Dimensionierung bitte nicht diskutieren, dass sowas suboptimal ist weiß ich auch.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Dezember 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kennst du jemanden, der noch Nvidia Grafikchipsätze nutzt?


2 oder 3 hab ich.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Dezember 2015)

nvidia chipsets mit Grafik sind bis Core2 durchaus Normalvgewesen und bei AMD ja auf am2 und am3 auch, so selten sind die nicht.

Thema GTX auf dem Modu87, würde ich durchaus tun, sofern das NT nicht schon 5 Jahre und älter ist.


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2015)

Das Enermax kannst du weiter nutzen.


----------



## poiu (18. Dezember 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hab noch irgendwo ein Epox Board rumliegen...
> 
> 
> Brauch auch mal Hilfe, find die Info nicht, die ich brauch.
> ...



ja kannst du nutzen


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Dezember 2015)

Danke fürs Feedback.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Dezember 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Zwar keine Netzteile aber heute hab ich rausgefunden, das auch Solid Caps platzen


Das sind keine Solid Caps sondern gewöhnliche Elektrolytkondensatoren.

Solids platzen nicht, die explodieren nur, wenn sie failen.
Und das tun sie nunmal mit einem kurzen...



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Wie alt ist das wohl ungefähr? Wie ist das gebaut finde kein Review. Damit werde ich das Weihnachtsgeschenk an meine kleinen Geschwister betreiben


Würd ich nicht mehr nutzen wollen.

Ist etwa 10 Jahre alt, technisch wohl noch älter.
Dazu ist das die Low(est) End Serie von Thermaltake, also ab in die Tonne damit.

Vergleichbar dürfte wohl ein HEC-300LR-PT sein 




S754 schrieb:


> Xilence Performance C Series 250W ATX 2.31 (XP400/XN041) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
> 
> Was ist von diesem Netzteil zu halten? Habe leider noch kein Review dazu gesehen.


Gibt auf Hardwareinsights ein Review davon.
Allerdings halte ich von dem Reviewer so viel wie ich ihn werfen kann.
Insbesondere nach einigen Beiträgen von ihm im Jonnyguru Forum...



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ja, das Marketing der Japan Caps funktioniert TADELLOS


Ja, aber sowas von...

Warst du eigentlich auch bei dem TDK Lambda Webinar dabei?
Wenn ja, dann könnt ihr ja mal hier etwas rumlesen...

Schon interessant, wie überzeugt einige Leute von sich sind und nicht einmal nachschauen, was der erwähnte Laden überhaupt ist 



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Ich versuche es mal mit einem Rasurbo Netzteil. Gibt es die eigentlich noch mit 80mm Lüfter? Schließlich will ich die 900 Watt auch hören


Rasurbo? Warum das denn?!
Netzteile mit 80mm Lüfter gibt es im ATX Format leider so gut wie gar nicht. Bzw höchstens noch als OEM Versionen.

Als Enduser Kannst sowas leider nicht (mehr) verkaufen, da viel zu viele Leute davon überzeugt sind, dass größere Lüfter = besser sind.

Dabei sind die ganzen 135/140mm Lüfter in Netzteilen schlicht völliger Bullshit, da man sie nicht so positionieren kann, wie mans bei dem Netzteil braucht...
Und so klebt man dann halt mal die Hälfte des Lüfters ab...


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und so klebt man dann halt mal die Hälfte des Lüfters ab...



Und wundert sich dann, dass man Nebengeräusche hat.


----------



## Philipus II (21. Dezember 2015)

Die Nebengeräusche sollte die Luftleitfolie nicht beeinflussen. Das Windgeräusch steigt aber durch die vermehrten Wirbel.


----------



## ebastler (21. Dezember 2015)

Und der Lüfter an sich wird eigenartig beansprucht, da er auf der Hälfte gegen einen enormen statischen Druck (geschlossene Folie) ankämpfen muss und auf der Anderen gegen nichts.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Und der Lüfter an sich wird eigenartig beansprucht, da er auf der Hälfte gegen einen enormen statischen Druck (geschlossene Folie) ankämpfen muss und auf der Anderen gegen nichts.



Da freut sich dann das einfache Gleitlager.


----------



## Captn (21. Dezember 2015)

Ist das nicht grob fahrlässig?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Dezember 2015)

Es wird wahrscheinlich ein "schlürfendes"  Geräusch erzeugen. 
Also ich keine Probleme mit der Grösse von NT Lüftern, ausser die Fraktion mit 80mm hinten, aber die gibt es nicht mehr wirklich.


----------



## ebastler (21. Dezember 2015)

Genau die Fraktion halte ich aber für die Sinnvollsten... Guten 80mm Lüfter vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2015)

Ich bevorzuge einen 180mm Lüfter, der mit 250rpm dreht und Lufdtkissengelagert ist.


----------



## tsd560ti (21. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin für einen beleuchteten und wassergekühlten Nippon Primärcap, mehr wäre Verschwendung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Dezember 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Also ich keine Probleme mit der Grösse von NT Lüftern, ausser die Fraktion mit 80mm hinten, aber die gibt es nicht mehr wirklich.


Genau die ist aber am sinnigsten, da der Lüfter nicht gegen eine Wand pusten muss...



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ist das nicht grob fahrlässig?


Nee, einfach nur dämlich...

Das macht man auch 'nur', weil die Leute einfach mal keinen Plan haben und meinen dass größer = besser.
Dabei ist bei Netzteilen das Gegenteil der Fall, da einige Bereiche eben keinen direkten Luftstrom benötigen (z.B. die Ausgangskabel, Eingangsfilter)...


----------



## ebastler (21. Dezember 2015)

be quiet!: Neues System Power S8 im Preisvergleich gelistet - ComputerBase

Interessant!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Dezember 2015)

lach, kaum frag ich drüben,  kommt hier auch 

Einer meinte eben, nicht mehr so gut wie die s7.


----------



## ebastler (21. Dezember 2015)

Das ist nicht einer, das ist Philip


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Dezember 2015)

Hm?
Hab ich das nicht auch gesagt, im Thread zu dem Teil.

Ist ja auch logisch, da das Teil nur noch für 230VAC zertifiziert ist -> Kostensenkung.
Und auch nur Bronze -> Kostensenkung.
Da kann man dann davon ausgehen, dass es noch andere Dinge gibt.

Das Teil ist übrigens wohl von HEC gefertigt.
Und fällt euch da was ein??

Richtig, Xilence Performance A -> umlabeln, feddisch (OK; bisserl mehr werdens wohl gemacht haben)...


----------



## tsd560ti (22. Dezember 2015)

Kann man diese HEC-Plattform aus dem L8 von Gruppenregulation auch auf Indy ummodeln oder ist so etwas nicht (lohnend) möglich?

Scheint so als müsste ich weiterhin die SuperFlower GoldenGreens als Budgetnetzteil empfehlen


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Dezember 2015)

Gibts doch schon mehr oder minder im digitalen CMD Teil...


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Richtig, Xilence Performance A -> umlabeln, feddisch (OK; bisserl mehr werdens wohl gemacht haben)...



Ich würde sogar sagen, dass das S8 baugleich mit dem Xilence ist, eventuell anderer Lüfter drin, aber das wars dann auch.
Das müsste man mal in einem Review vergleichen.


----------



## IceCave (22. Dezember 2015)

Hi,
war auf der Suche nach billigen aber qualitativ hochwertigen Netzteilen und die von Super Flower scheinen garnicht mal mehr so der Geheimtipp zu sein wie man es in praktisch jedem deutschen Forum bereits in 5 Jahren alten Threads lesen kann xD
Zumindest sind andere Hersteller weit billiger. Aber ich kenn mich mit Netzteilen nicht so gut aus.

Bin über die Cougar Serie gestolpert und habe gelesen das soll eine sehr gute von HEC gefertigte Netzteilserie halten? Finde leider fast garkeine Informationen darüber bis auf zwei Käuferkommentare mit 5 Sternen - sonst null. 
Cougar STX 500 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
500 W für 46€
Taugen die etwas? Hat jemand Erfahrung damit oder kann zumindest an den Daten ablesen ob das was kann?

Ich weiß nur PCF: aktiv braucht jedes Netzteil 

Wäre sehr nett, danke


----------



## Icedaft (22. Dezember 2015)

Was soll denn alles daran angeklemmt werden?


----------



## PcTech011199 (22. Dezember 2015)

Was für ein Netzteil würdet ihr mir empfehlen, welches gute Leistung bietet, aber trotzdem günstig ist?:
GTX 960
I7 920 OCed @ 3.6ghz
8gb RAM


----------



## Philipus II (22. Dezember 2015)

Zum Cougar STX 350 gibt es bisher nur einen Forentest.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...14-cougar-stx-350-w-unboxing-vorstellung.html

In den nächsten Tagen soll ein Test des 550W afaik bei TweakPC erscheinen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Dezember 2015)

Du meinst meine Vorstellung, oder?


----------



## gorgeous188 (23. Dezember 2015)

Pssssssssssssst, streng geheim


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Dezember 2015)

PcTech011199 schrieb:


> Was für ein Netzteil würdet ihr mir empfehlen, welches gute Leistung bietet, aber trotzdem günstig ist?:
> GTX 960
> I7 920 OCed @ 3.6ghz
> 8gb RAM


Wichtiger als der Takt waren Spannungen und weitere Werte wie Uncore.... 
Bei 1366 hat das viel Einfluss auf den Verbrauch,  aber da du offensichtlich eh nur low level oc machst und Leistung verschenkst ..
N 400w. Netzteil sollte in jedem Fall reichen. 
Ich würde hier Be Quiet E10 400w ansetzen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Dezember 2015)

PcTech011199 schrieb:


> Was für ein Netzteil würdet ihr mir empfehlen, welches gute Leistung bietet, aber trotzdem günstig ist?:
> GTX 960
> I7 920 OCed @ 3.6ghz
> 8gb RAM


Super Flower Golden Green Hx 450


----------



## PcTech011199 (23. Dezember 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wichtiger als der Takt waren Spannungen und weitere Werte wie Uncore....


Ich hätte die Werte mit aufgeschrieben, wenn ich gerade an meinem PC wäre. Ich weiß die Werte nämlich nicht, da ich am Mainboard eine OC Taste habe, der einmal auf 3,2 und auf 3,6ghz übertaktet (zumindest bei meiner CPU).


----------



## tsd560ti (23. Dezember 2015)

Dann werden die Spannungen aber viel zu hoch sein, du solltest es manuell machen wenn die Hardware noch längere Zeit laufen soll 

Mit den Spannungen vom Auto-OC wage ich zu behaupten, dass die 400Watt zumindest annähernd ausgeschöpft werden, wenn mal wirklich alles unter Vollast läuft.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Dezember 2015)

Je nach verbautem Kühler bezweifle ich das, des müsste nämlich dann mit der Lautstärke einer Tornado von statten gehen, wenn der Kühler nur mittelmäßig ist.


----------



## tsd560ti (23. Dezember 2015)

Mein FX6100-System schafft mit dem Brocken 2 bis zu 300Watt (primär) in Prime bei ~70° Kerntemperatur. Beim Spielen sind es natürlich weniger, da habe ich dann 225Watt primär veranschlagt. Dazu kämen dann noch ca. 140Watt für die Grafikkarte dazu, dann lande ich bei recht strammen 365Watt. 
Stramm in dem Sinne, dass er nicht mal eben noch die R9 290 vom Freund testen kann oder ähnliches, reichen tut das E10/400 allemal.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Dezember 2015)

Generell hast du zwar recht, und ich hab selbst schon 360W primär gemessen bei meinem x5560. Dabei lief der aber bei 90 Grad mit nem Scythe Mugen2 und nem voll laufenden Aerocool Aeroshark 140mm.

Das sind Werte die erreicht mal nicht mit Auto Oc  Bis 200W mag bei nem guten Kühler noch möglich sein, drüber erfordert andere Kühlung,...


----------



## poiu (24. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute
ich wünsche euch allen Ruhige Feiertage 

VG poiu


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (24. Dezember 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> ich wünsche euch allen Ruhige Feiertage
> 
> VG poiu



Dem schließe ich mich an ... 
Euch allen eine frohe Weihnacht, besinnliche Feiertage im Kreis eurer Familie !!!!!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. Dezember 2015)

Frohe Weihnachten auch von meiner Seite 
Gibt es bei euch Schnee?


----------



## DerFoehn (24. Dezember 2015)

Keine einzige Flocke im Sauerland. 12 Grad aktuell. 

Von mir natürlich auch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest an alle.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Dezember 2015)

Auch aus dem "Tor zur Südheide" Frohe Weihnachten. 

Schnee ist in Ihrem Land leider nicht verfügbar


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Dezember 2015)

Frohe Weihnachten.

Und hier noch ein paar Infos zu den Teapo Caps:
Here some numbers for 16V/2200µF Teapo Capacitors:
Size, Riple Current, ESR
13x25 2230 0.027 for TA Series, 10k Life
13x20 2480 0.023 for TB Series, 6k Life
13x20 2480 0.019 for TC Series, 10k Life
13x25 2770 0.018 for SJ Series, 5k Life
13x25 2230 0.027 for SY Series, 6k Life
13x25 2230 0.034 for ST Series, 10k Life

The Standard ones:
10x30 1780 0.032 SC, 2k Life (Downsize)
13x20 1720 0.033 SC, 2k Life (Downsize)
13x25 2000 0.028 SC, 3k Life

And there is no 2200µF/16V cap for the SZ Series.
But a 1800µF:
10x25mm, 2546mA, 14mOhm


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (24. Dezember 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten auch von meiner Seite
> Gibt es bei euch Schnee?



Auch hier in der Mitte Thüringens, nicht eine Flocke


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. Dezember 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Auch hier in der Mitte Thüringens, nicht eine Flocke


War ja klar 
Ich bin Grad auf Malle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pu244 (24. Dezember 2015)

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Dezember 2015)

Wie ist das Cougar A350?  Ist das Modell mit 2*14 A @12 V


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Dezember 2015)

Nicht so wirklich prickelnd...


----------



## Philipus II (26. Dezember 2015)

Das Cougar A ist inzwischen einfach alt (und wird auch schon länger nicht mehr gefertigt). Das aktuelle Modell ist das STX 350. Den Weitbereichseingang braucht doch eh fast kein Mensch, wer nimmt schon den großen Rechner mit in die USA?


----------



## Watertouch (26. Dezember 2015)

@Treshold mich musst du gleich mit bannen, ich hab nen halbes Jahr ne 780 Ti mit nem Tronje Netzteil befeuert xD Sehr leise und nie Probleme gehabt xD


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Dezember 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nicht so wirklich prickelnd...


Aber geht wohl für meinen Geschwister PC( Athlon x2 3800+ X1950 Pro 4 Gb RAM) ? Wenn du nicht gleich Schrott schreist... 
Dann kommt das Silverstone SST ST50f in meinen Bastel PC, da geht eine 4870 rein...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Dezember 2015)

Push:
Wie ist das FSP Hyper S700? 
Über das Teil findet man kaum etwas im Internet. Scheint aber für extrem wenig Geld relativ passabel zu sein...


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Dezember 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wie ist das FSP Hyper S700?


Also nach 10 sek. Googlen habe ich herausgefunden, dass es ein Gruppenreguliertes Design mit ausschließlich CapXon-Caps (sowohl Primär als auch Sekundär) ist. (Quelle) 

Genau Messungen zur Spannungsstabilität oder zu den Rippleströmen habe ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Dezember 2015)

oO :O
PC ë¦¬ë·° - FSP HYPER 600W

Kein Brückengleichrichter bei 600W sondern die entsprechende Ersatzschaltung...
Schaut also sehr preiswert aus...


----------



## Philipus II (28. Dezember 2015)

Interessant. Selbst viele low end Mdoelle weit unter dem Hyper haben inzwischen einen Brückengleichrichter. Die Kosten sind einfach so gering.

Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das in Europa verkaufte FSP Hyper identisch ist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Dezember 2015)

Auf der ersten Review Seite hab ich auch geschaut... Gruppenreguliert war klar, CapXon fand ich erstmal nicht so tragisch... Stefan hatte da in diversen Foren einen Thread eröffnet der was damit zu tun hatte... Ich hab ihn zwar nicht verstanden aber egal 
Danke aber


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Dezember 2015)

Achso, du meinst, wo ich mehr oder minder dieses non japanische Kondensatoren geflame gebasht hab und drauf verwiesen habe, erst mal die Datenblätter zu lesen und sich auch mal überlegt, in welcher Umgebung der Kondensator leben durfte, als er ausfiel? 

Das geht mir nämlich momentan echt aufn Sack, dieses rumgelaber wg. der Kondensatoren. Insbesondere von einigen englischsprachen Websiten, insbesondere Hardwareinsights, die gleich mal 2 Punkte für 'nicht japanische Kondensatoren' meinen abziehen zu müssen - ohne auch nur einen Blick auf die Datenblätter getätigt zu haben...
Schaut einfach mal auf deren Antec Earthwatts Platinum und Cooler Master G550M Test drauf...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Dezember 2015)

Ähm ok ja ich interessiere mich ja momentan ja auch eher für ältere und günstige Netzteile von meinem Dealer... Irgendwie muss ich ja meine Hardwarekaufsucht bewältigen


----------



## poiu (29. Dezember 2015)

habmal die Frage zum Hyper an FSP weitergeleitet


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Dezember 2015)

poiu schrieb:


> habmal die Frage zum Hyper an FSP weitergeleitet


Finde ich cool


----------



## Philipus II (29. Dezember 2015)

Das Cougar STX 550W Review ist da: Cougar STX 550 Netzteil im Test


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Dezember 2015)

Gibt gerad 'ne interessante Diskussion im Jonnyguruforum zum Thema Kondensatoren und deren Hersteller.
Are brands really being told by the OEM´s the crap they are ordering? - Page 3 - jonnyGURU Forums

Zu den Daten:
Nichicon UPS hat nur etwa 1500mA max. Ripplestrom bei einer Impedanz von 0,057 Ohm.
Teapo SC hat etwa 2000mA max. Ripplestrom bei einer Impedanz von 0,03 Ohm.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Dezember 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Das Cougar STX 550W Review ist da: Cougar STX 550 Netzteil im Test


Danke Phil, sehr interessant.


----------



## poiu (30. Dezember 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Also nach 10 sek. Googlen habe ich herausgefunden, dass es ein Gruppenreguliertes Design mit ausschließlich CapXon-Caps (sowohl Primär als auch Sekundär) ist. (Quelle)
> 
> Genau Messungen zur Spannungsstabilität oder zu den Rippleströmen habe ich nicht gefunden.



so Antwort von FSP 

Das verlinkte Sample stammt aus deutschen FSP Lager


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. Dezember 2015)

Mal wieder der E5/E6 wir lieben Enermax -  Stammtisch am Werk 
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1546248
Rutscht gut nach 2016


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Januar 2016)

Hab mal was dazu gepostet...

Und auch euch einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Januar 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hab mal was dazu gepostet...
> 
> Und auch euch einen guten Rutsch.


Wunderbar.... 
Frohes Neues ihr alle


----------



## Threshold (1. Januar 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hab mal was dazu gepostet...
> 
> Und auch euch einen guten Rutsch.



Immer wieder lustig, was andere Leute so schreiben. 

Aber den einen muss ich mal fragen, was er von Enermax bekommt. Vielleicht kann ich da mit einsteigen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Januar 2016)

Naja, das schlimme dabei ist, dass der gute Ruf von Enermax hauptsächlich aus einer Zeit kam, als alle anderen einfach nur schlecht waren. Und mit einem NEtzteil, dass keine Heulboje ist, die man 2 Zimmer weiter hört und dass nicht explodiert schon mit das beste am Endkundenmarkt hatte.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, schon damals gab es richtig gute Netzeile - nur konnte die keiner von uns im Laden kaufen, ohne größere Anhängsel...

Das konnten sie dann auch noch mit der 82+ Serie rüberretten, die damals auch wirklich ganz brauchbar waren.
Nur danach gings dann 'ne Steilküste runter....

Spätestens die Triathlor Serie haben sie total verkackt, da schlicht viel zu laut unter Last...

PS: die alte 'EG' Serie war aber auch nicht so wirklich toll, da die +5V Spannungsstabilität einfach mal grotten schlecht war.
MIt einigen Boards gabs dann auch schon Probleme, da die SPannung einfach mal am unteren Limit war und z.T. auch noch darunter.

Bei be quiet wissen wir ja, dass FSP bzw einer derer Zulieferer etwas richtig verkackt hat und man davon sehr stark betroffen war, insbesondere da man der einzige war, der diese Plattform im Endkundenmarkt verwendet hat.
Und natürlich auch die ausgeführte Lüfterregelung war nicht unbedingt eine gute Idee (ohne hätten sich einige Defekte vermeiden lassen können).

Aber seien wir mal ehrlich:
Damals hatte niemand Ahnung von Netzteilen. 
Außer vielleicht den Ingeneuren, die die Dinger gebaut haben...

Außerhalb wusste man überhaupt nichts von Netzteilen.
Entsprechend schlecht waren auch die Netzteile, die man damals kaufen konnte.
Über die Tests brauchen wir auch nicht zu reden...

Zumal die Low ESR Kondensatoren (die erst die niedrige Restwelligkeit wirklich ermöglichten) auch erst Anfang der 2000er gekommen sind - und die es nur in schlecht und grotten schlecht gab, da das Wasser basierte Elektrolyt nicht erprobt war...
Das musste man erst mal in den Griff bekommen....


----------



## Adi1 (1. Januar 2016)

Ein gesundes neues Jahr an alle Freunde der gepflegten Netzteildisskusion


----------



## poiu (1. Januar 2016)

Frohes Neues 

haben hier alle das neue Jahr  mit Chinaböllern eingeläutet?


----------



## Adi1 (1. Januar 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Frohes Neues
> 
> haben hier alle das neue Jahr  mit Chinaböllern eingeläutet?



Aber sicher doch, oder stehst du auf mongolische Handarbeit ?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Januar 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> haben hier alle das neue Jahr  mit Chinaböllern eingeläutet? [emoji38]



Hätte ich doch mein Thermaltake Tr2 500 pp mitnehmen sollen? 
Naja aber bei der Elektrik hier in der Ferienwohnung hätte sicher was gebrannt....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Januar 2016)

Ich hätte wohl das Teildefekte pure power l7 300 mit raus nehmen sollen


----------



## DerFoehn (1. Januar 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Frohes Neues
> 
> haben hier alle das neue Jahr  mit Chinaböllern eingeläutet?



Da sagst du was, ich hätte noch was von LC Power und Suntek im Keller liegen gehabt. Mist.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (1. Januar 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hab mal was dazu gepostet...
> 
> Und auch euch einen guten Rutsch.



Immer wieder krass zu sehen, wie manche Leute denken ...



Threshold schrieb:


> Immer wieder lustig, was andere Leute so schreiben.
> 
> Aber den einen muss ich mal fragen, was er von Enermax bekommt. Vielleicht kann ich da mit einsteigen.



Was würde denn BeQuiet davon halten ? 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ein gesundes neues Jahr an alle Freunde der gepflegten Netzteildisskusion



Dem schließe ich mich an ... Das wünsche Ich euch allen auch !!!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Januar 2016)

https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1546315
Kann man überhaupt einen PC mit zwei Netzteilen zusammen betreiben?


----------



## Soulsnap (1. Januar 2016)

Jo, geht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Januar 2016)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Jo, geht.


Mit verschiedenen?
Dann gäbe es ja zum Beispiel auf 12 V Gpu und 12 V Mainboard unterschiedliche Spannung, sprich unterschiedliche Potentiale. Könnte dann das nicht so zueinander fließen oder ist das komplizierter als Physik Klasse 9 Kenntnisse?


----------



## Soulsnap (1. Januar 2016)

Das eine NT nur für Mainboard und HDDs und das andere für die Grakas, zum Beispiel.
Die beiden Netzteile ( oder beliebig viele) mit so nem Adapter anklemmen: Add2Psu | Purchase
Oder Brücken: Bitspower 24-Pin ATX ÃœberbrÃ¼ckungsstecker (BP-WTP-J02) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## the_leon (2. Januar 2016)

Welches NT??
Evga G2 850w
Corsair RM850
Corsair RM850i oder 
Cooler Master V850??


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Januar 2016)

Ihr kennt euch ja auch alle ein wenig mit Elektrik aus.... 
Ich bin momentan auf Mallorca und in meinem Zimmer ist die Elektrik ein bisschen komisch. 
Es gibt 3 verschiedene Arten von Steckdosen : eine normale, nachträglich eingefügte Schukosteckdose, eine wenig vertrauenswürdig aussendende Steckdose, bei der Eurostevker passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wenn ich versuche einen Schukostecker einzustecken die Macht das komische Geräusche... 
Und noch eine komische, nach der ich sogar gegoogelt habe, sie aber nicht gefunden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... Kommt da überhaupt Strom raus? Muss ich bei den zwei komischen Dosen Angst haben, das sie mir um die Ohren fliegen könnten? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist der Sicherungskasten... Kann jemand mit Ahnung daraus schließen, wie alt das sein könnte


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Welches NT??
> Evga G2 850w
> Corsair RM850
> Corsair RM850i oder
> Cooler Master V850??



Das Cooler Master.


----------



## captain_drink (2. Januar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Welches NT??
> Evga G2 850w
> Corsair RM850
> Corsair RM850i oder
> Cooler Master V850??



mGPU, oder warum so hohe Wattstufen?


----------



## the_leon (2. Januar 2016)

Iwelche Begründungen, warum das Cooler Master.
Jo sind 2 390X geplant


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2016)

Das Cooler Master ist schlicht besser.
Du kannst dir ja mal die Posts hier durchlesen. Dann verstehst du, was ich meine.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/421357-neues-netzteil-benoetigt-2.html


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (3. Januar 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> ...



Abgesehen davon, dass ich schon beim Anblick des Sicherungskasten´s und der Schalter-Steckdosen-Kombi schreiend weglaufen würde , dürfte die Steckdose mit den Halbkreisen wohl die sicherste sein. An der Rezep solltest du ein Adapter bekommen können. Und eventuell einen Elektriker bestellen, der dir das mal durchmessen kann


----------



## b5xen (3. Januar 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ihr kennt euch ja auch alle ein wenig mit Elektrik aus....
> Ich bin momentan auf Mallorca und in meinem Zimmer ist die Elektrik ein bisschen komisch.
> Es gibt 3 verschiedene Arten von Steckdosen : eine normale, nachträglich eingefügte Schukosteckdose, eine wenig vertrauenswürdig aussendende Steckdose, bei der Eurostevker passen
> 
> ...



Nutze möglichst die Schuko-Dose. Wobei an allen Dosen nichts passieren sollte. Allerdings hat die Dose im ersten Bild keine Erdung wie es aussieht. Aber spanischer Strom ist nicht besser oder schlechter als deutscher.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Januar 2016)

b5xen schrieb:


> Nutze möglichst die Schuko-Dose. Wobei an allen Dosen nichts passieren sollte. Allerdings hat die Dose im ersten Bild keine Erdung wie es aussieht. Aber spanischer Strom ist nicht besser oder schlechter als deutscher.



So mache ich das auch. Die mit 2 Polen wird, wenn überhaupt nur Handys. 

Die Elektrik ist wohl eher suboptimal, das Licht zuckt die ganze zeit


----------



## FrozenPie (3. Januar 2016)

Mal so eine Frage Interessehalber: Was ist genau der Unterschied zwischen dem Antec High Current Gamer M HCG-520M und dem Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, ich meine außer dem Namen bzw. dass das eine Neuer ist als das Andere?


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Januar 2016)

abnehmbare Kabel.


----------



## FrozenPie (3. Januar 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> abnehmbare Kabel.


Grad das Offensichtlichste ist mir wieder nicht aufgefallen 
Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## captain_drink (3. Januar 2016)

Lebenserwartung von Netzteilen... - ComputerBase Forum

Fehlt nur noch jemand, der reinkommt und sagt, dass er ein Enermax Liberty mit Molex-Adaptern an einer Fury X am Laufen hat und der Rechner völlig problemlos läuft.


----------



## the_leon (3. Januar 2016)

Da sind mal wieder Profis am Werk!
Aber kennt man ja nicht anders aus dieser Ecke!


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. Januar 2016)

Wenn man vom Teufel spricht: Klick


----------



## the_leon (3. Januar 2016)

Tut sowas nicht weh?
Oh Herr lass Hirn ins CB-Forum regnen


----------



## captain_drink (3. Januar 2016)

LOL

Okay, raus mit der Sprache: Wer wars?

the_leon, schau dir mal den Spoiler an.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. Januar 2016)

3x dürft ihr raten


----------



## the_leon (3. Januar 2016)

Hab schon


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. Januar 2016)

Sorry, aber den KONNTE ich mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (3. Januar 2016)

Mich würde ja interessieren was der Verweigerer mit Markennetzteil meint 
Im Prinzip sind die Inter-Böller auch Markennetzteile, allerdings keine guten 
Der schreit wohl auch gleich als erstes, wenn man E10 500W empfiehlt, dass BQ NT´s in der Steinzeit allesamt hochgegangen sind (und nebenbei, die Plattformen von E5 und TP sind garnicht so unterschiedlich, wenn ich mich recht erinnere)


----------



## Legacyy (3. Januar 2016)

Wurde mittlerweile irgendwo ein Review zum be Quiet S8 veröffentlicht ?
Was ich bisher von gehört hab ist ja eher negativ und hält mich vom empfehlen eher ab.


----------



## captain_drink (4. Januar 2016)

Ich kenne noch keins.
Die Plattform ist im Groben aber schon aus dem Xilence Performance A und den kleineren L8 ab 500W/mit CM bekannt, daher lässt sich deren Leistung prinzipiell übertragen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Januar 2016)

Auf gut deutsch, für das Geld gibts besseres.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Januar 2016)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Lebenserwartung von Netzteilen... - ComputerBase Forum
> 
> Fehlt nur noch jemand, der reinkommt und sagt, dass er ein Enermax Liberty mit Molex-Adaptern an einer Fury X am Laufen hat und der Rechner völlig problemlos läuft.


Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... Was ist das für eine Welt.... Warum tut man Hardware das an..... 
Dieser GEZ Verweigerer ist ja auch der hellste Stern am Nachthimmel


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Januar 2016)

Ich verstehe nicht, dass Leute, die überhaupt keine Ahnung von der Materie haben, sich so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Januar 2016)

Sehe ich das richtig,  dass das XFX XTS460 1:1 dem Seasonic Platinum Fanless 460 entspricht? Ok, 2 Jahre Garantiezeit unterschied, ist klar.


----------



## captain_drink (4. Januar 2016)

Die zweite Revision des Platinum Fanless (FL2) verwendet dieselbe Plattform wie das XFX, ja.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Januar 2016)

Ok, dann ist das XFX ggf. ja durchaus intetessant.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Januar 2016)

Neues Review auf Jonnyguru.com.

Also auf den Fotos schaut das 1250W Thermaltake DPS Teil echt übel aus. Einige 'nachgebesserte' Stellen mit Flussmittelresten. Lötzinn ungleichmäßig verteilt, so dass es auf den Bildern ausschaut, dass man dem Netzteil bloß keine Stöße verpasssen sollte, da sonst Bauteile abfallen könnten...

Da hätte man wohl noch 'nen Cent oder 2 mehr in die Lötarbeit investieren sollen...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Januar 2016)

So ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob mein Post im CB im Horror Thread gleich wieder gelöscht wird oder ob er diesmal stehen bleibt.


----------



## Keinem (4. Januar 2016)

N'Abend,

ich benötige einmal euren guten Rat  .

Ich brauche ein externes Netzteil mit 19V. Leistungsaufnahme des Rechners wird die 45 Watt nie überschreiten und Qualität geht vor Preis.

Könntet ihr mich da beraten? Das wäre super  !

PS: Ist das etwas? Es ist zwar von FSP, doch lässt mich der geringe Preis stuzig werden  .


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (4. Januar 2016)

Antec? Antec NP65 Notebook-Netzteil, 65W (0761345-00094-9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Soulsnap (4. Januar 2016)

Oh, L9 im Anmarsch: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AYyPFn1MCY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Keinem (4. Januar 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Antec? Antec NP65 Notebook-Netzteil, 65W (0761345-00094-9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Dem Teil traue ich irgendwie nicht  . Mal abwarten, was die anderen diesbezüglich zu melden haben...

Das FSP ist mir irgendwie sympathischer  .


----------



## Philipus II (4. Januar 2016)

Bezüglich L9: Ich hoff' mal die sind DC-DC.


----------



## gorgeous188 (4. Januar 2016)

Wollte auch gerade fragen, ob es wieder Gruppe ist. Dass dieses Jahr ein L9 rauskommt hatte ich ja schon vermutet.
Mal sehen, was der Lüfter so bietet. Und Flachbandkabel?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Januar 2016)

Also wenns preislich bleibt wie es jetzt schon ist, wäre Gruppe n NoGo


----------



## NuVirus (4. Januar 2016)

Das heißt wenn die Technik aktuell ist haben wir endlich ein Netzteil das wir unter dem E10 wieder empfehlen können ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Januar 2016)

Jo, das wäre wohl unsere Hoffnung und auch die berechtigte "Forderung" der Kundschaft.


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Januar 2016)

Als er das präsentierte und schon die wichtigsten technischen Details (80Plus Einstufung, Kabelfarbe, Technologien) hab ich mir insgeheim gedacht, fehlen ja nur noch Flachbandkabel  
Würde mich nicht wundern wenn sie die Plattform vom S7/450 oder E9 (Raider S war das meine ich) nochmal aufgebohrt haben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Januar 2016)

naja, erst mal abwarten und Tee rauchen...

Best case wäre die Power Zone Plattform auf Silber gehievt (also E10) mit Silber.
Worst Case wäre S7 goes L9...

Das Video von HWLuXX hilft leider bei der Identifikation des Netzteiles überhaupt nicht.


----------



## captain_drink (5. Januar 2016)

Wie die Rede geht, sollen Raider und EPN noch mal aufgewärmt werden. 
Das wäre dann fröhliches Stühlerücken: S7 ab 450W wird zum L9, L8 ab 500W zum S8, während L8 unter 500W als L9 weitergeführt wird.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Januar 2016)

Das heißt,  die interessanten L9 sibd gleich den L8?
Na da muss aber Preislich was passieren, für das Geld kann man schnell auch was besseres empfehlen.
Außerdem,  warum zum Geier bleivt mab ne 4. Gen. Bei den alten FPS -Platinen?


----------



## Threshold (5. Januar 2016)

Wenns bei Gruppe bleibt, kannst du die L9 vergessen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Januar 2016)

So, mal bisserl aufgerüstet und 'nen Föhn gekauft. Und noch bisserl Kleinkram, u.U. 2200µF Kondensatoren in 10V und 16V von Panasonic...

...die man natürlich in die Tonne treten kann, da sie für 'moderne Netzteile' schlicht zu groß sind...
Dabei sind die kleineren 10V 10mm Typen, die 16V Teile sind 12,5mm Typen.
Und in Netzteilen findet man meist 8mm Typen, wenn man Glück hat auch mal einen 10mm Kondensator.

Da ist das dann auch kein wunder, dass die gern mal platzen, denn die 12,5/13mm Typen sind meist um welten haltbarer als die kleineren. Worst Case ist gleich mal fast die doppelte Haltbarkeit...


----------



## Philipus II (5. Januar 2016)

Ich kann aus erster Hand bestätigen, dass die Pure Power 9 von FSP und nicht von HEC kommen. Ich habe aber noch keinen Zugriff auf ein Vorserienmuster.


----------



## Threshold (5. Januar 2016)

Du weißt also noch nicht, was technisch drin steckt?
Wann weißt du es denn und wann darfst du es sagen?


----------



## Philipus II (5. Januar 2016)

Schwer zu sagen. Das kommt primär darauf an wie schnell ich wieder einen Auftraggeber finde. Ich bin aktuell schon in Verhandlungen, mal schaun.


----------



## Threshold (5. Januar 2016)

Dann viel Glück.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Januar 2016)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich kann aus erster Hand bestätigen, dass die Pure Power 9 von FSP und nicht von HEC kommen. Ich habe aber noch keinen Zugriff auf ein Vorserienmuster.


Hoffentlich sind die nicht wieder bis 400w FSP und ab 450w wieder murks.
Ab 450w die Raider wäre ja wohl n Fortschritt gegenüber HEC .


----------



## captain_drink (5. Januar 2016)

Wobei die Raider- tendenziell eine noch schlechtere Spannungsregulation als die HEC-Plattform  ("B500", inoffiziell) hat. 
Die EPN-Plattform von FSP ist da besser, aber ja schon hinlänglich aus den kleinen L8 (ohne CM) bekannt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Januar 2016)

Wenn die hoch skallierbar ist, why not,  aber das dürfte wohl nicht gehen oder zu teuer sein, sonst wäre das wohl schon gemacht worden.

Ein DC-DC ab 450w wäre wohl am ehesten das, was man empfehlen kann, aber, dass dürfte wohl auch zu sehr die e10 kanibalisieren.


----------



## Philipus II (5. Januar 2016)

Es sind alle Modelle FSP. Ich habe da meine Quellen

Raider ist in der Standard-Version abgesehen vom Wirkungsgrad schlechter als die HEC-Plattform der großen L8. Aber mal schaun, welche Basis be quiet! gewählt hat und welches Tuning der Plattform verpasst wurde.


----------



## gorgeous188 (5. Januar 2016)

2600K, R9 390, L8 630 Watt
Wer mag? 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...or-eigentlich-noch-gut-hilfe.html#post7943978


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2016)

Ich bezweifel aber, dass sich BeQuiet was von FSP basteln lässt wie bei den anderen modellen.
Beim L8 kommt es vor allem auf den Preis an, da zählt jeder Cent. Da wird eine fertige Plattform genommen und hier und da gemalt und fertig.


----------



## poiu (6. Januar 2016)

Moin 

hab da mal geantwortet

zum L9

abwarten, nach dem S8 wird es spannend ob das L9 auch verschlimmbessert wurde  klingt das L9 bisher nach S7 mit KM


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2016)

Die wärmen das E5 wieder auf.


----------



## poiu (6. Januar 2016)

einfach neue sticker drauf und fertig  macht die Auto Industrie ja auch


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2016)

Und die schummeln ja auch, wenns ums abrauchen geht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die wärmen das E5 wieder auf.


Dann haben die BQ!  Hasser endlich wieder Kanonenfutter.


----------



## Gripschi (6. Januar 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Dann haben die BQ!  Hasser endlich wieder Kanonenfutter.


Als ob die keines hätten. Wird doch immer aufgeführt was alte Modelle falsch machten.

Ich hoff es wird solide. Brauche nämlich für nen Media Server eins (läuft nur bei Bedarf).


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Januar 2016)

Aber noch mehr uns berechtigt


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Januar 2016)

Aber die haben doch keine japansichen Kondensatoren!!111
Die müssen doch binnen 5Minuten sterben!!1111


Spoiler



Musste mal sein...
Weil solche Kommentare find ich einfach mal völlig anmaßend und daneben. Eben weil man die Zuverlässigkeit von Kondensatoren nicht sooo einfach bewerten kann.
Aber wisst ihr was?

In PC-Netzteilen findet man meist Modelle mit 8mm und 10mm Durchmesser....
Und die halten natürlich nicht annähernd so lange wie die größeren....

Faustregel:
Je größer ein Kondensator, desto haltbarer...

Buttom line: wir sollten vielleicht eher über die Größe der Kondensatoren motzen als über den Hersteller...


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Faustregel:
> Je größer ein Kondensator, desto haltbarer...



Dann will ich ein Netzteil mit dem Kondensator.  
Ultra-Kondensator / zweischichtige / module / Leistung - 56V DC - Maxwell Technologies


----------



## the_leon (6. Januar 2016)

So, würdet ihr ne 390 zum an ein L8 530w hängen, oder nicht?
Später kommt n V550, das L8 is nur Übergangsweise

@Stefan. sag das nicht zu laut, es gibt Leute, die verwechseln dann nen Großen Kondensator mit nem Aufgeblähtem.


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2016)

Dran hängen kannst du immer.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Januar 2016)

Klar geht das


----------



## Pu244 (6. Januar 2016)

Das noch keiner auf die Idee gekommen ist die Daten vom L9 mit dem L8 und E 10 abzugleichen. Das L9 700W entspricht von den Ausgangsdaten relativ genau dem E10 700W. 

Die drei Unterschiede sind:
1: Silber statt Gold
2: 20A statt 25A auf der 5V Schiene
3: 2 Rails statt 4

Von daher würde ich darauf tippen das sie das E10 leicht abgewertet haben, so wie es Seasonic mit der X und Platinum Serie hält, um ein Netzteil anzubieten das zwar gut ist, dem E10 jedoch nicht das Wasser abgräbt.


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2016)

Und daraus schießt du, dass das L9 ein umgebautes E10 ist?
2 Rails sind typisch für die preiswert Ecke von BeQuiet. Das hatte schon das L7.


----------



## tsd560ti (6. Januar 2016)

Könnte auch ein umgebautes PowerZone sein


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2016)

ein L9 in Single Rail mit einem gefühlt 3500rpm Lüfter? 
Stark.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und daraus schießt du, dass das L9 ein umgebautes E10 ist?
> 2 Rails sind typisch für die preiswert Ecke von BeQuiet. Das hatte schon das L7.


ich muss dich korrigieren, schon das l6, zumindest nach Aufkleber.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (6. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> ein L9 in Single Rail mit einem gefühlt 3500rpm Lüfter?
> Stark.



Die Amis stehen drauf


----------



## Körschgen (6. Januar 2016)

Hauptsache die Kabel werden ab jetzt komplett schwarz.
Wenn das auch für die Straight und Dark Power Serie kommt (wovon ich ausgehe), bin ich glücklich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Januar 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Könnte auch ein umgebautes PowerZone sein



also ein E10...


----------



## Philipus II (6. Januar 2016)

Wenn das L9 DC-DC bringt ist das Power Zone tot.


----------



## gorgeous188 (6. Januar 2016)

*Wenn*...


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ich muss dich korrigieren, schon das l6, zumindest nach Aufkleber.



Ich weiß, aber ich wollte jetzt nicht so weit nach unten abrutschen, nicht dass BeQuiet das L6 wieder auflebt. 



Philipus II schrieb:


> Wenn das L9 DC-DC bringt ist das Power Zone tot.



Das ist doch schon seit dem Release tot.


----------



## Pu244 (6. Januar 2016)

Juhu schwarze Kabel, endlich sehe ich nichtmehr mit was ich es da genau zutun habe und muß mich quasi blind auf die Ausrichtung des Steckers verlassen. Mich hat schon das ganze gesleeve gestört und nun greift auch noch der Mist seit Jahren um sich. Wäre schon wenn Intel in den Spezifikationen mal etwas dagegen unternimmt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und daraus schießt du, dass das L9 ein umgebautes E10 ist?



Naja, es ist schon augenscheinlich das es genausoviel Leistung auf der 12V Schiene hat wie das E10, BeQuiet ist da ja eher etwas konservativ und zieht immer etwas ab. Bei Gruppenreguliert erwarte ich irgendwie das die 3,3 und 5V Schiene ihren Saft zur Gesamtliestung dazugibt. Die Leistung auf den Minorrails kann natürlich für beides Sprechen.



Threshold schrieb:


> 2 Rails sind typisch für die preiswert Ecke von BeQuiet. Das hatte schon das L7.



Darum ja auch L9, irgendwelche Unterschiede zum E10 muß es ja schon aus Marketinggründen geben.



Philipus II schrieb:


> Wenn das L9 DC-DC bringt ist das Power Zone tot.



War es das nicht schon spätestens seit dem Erscheinen das E10? Ich meine, bis auf Single Rail und einen leicht geringeren Preis, hatte es keinerlei Vorteile und bei Single Rail kann man sich mehr als nur streiten ob es ein Vorteil war.


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Naja, es ist schon augenscheinlich das es genausoviel Leistung auf der 12V Schiene hat wie das E10, BeQuiet ist da ja eher etwas konservativ und zieht immer etwas ab. Bei Gruppenreguliert erwarte ich irgendwie das die 3,3 und 5V Schiene ihren Saft zur Gesamtliestung dazugibt. Die Leistung auf den Minorrails kann natürlich für beides Sprechen.



Wieso muss bei Gruppe die Leistung der kleineren Spannungen höher sein als bei Indy Teilen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß, aber ich wollte jetzt nicht so weit nach unten abrutschen, nicht dass BeQuiet das L6 wieder auflebt.



Ähm, da sist ja nur umbenannt worden und hat nen besseren Lüfte rerhalten, die platine ist beim L6-L8 optisch identisch.


----------



## wagga (6. Januar 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, das schlimme dabei ist, dass der gute Ruf von Enermax hauptsächlich aus einer Zeit kam, als alle anderen einfach nur schlecht waren. Und mit einem NEtzteil, dass keine Heulboje ist, die man 2 Zimmer weiter hört und dass nicht explodiert schon mit das beste am Endkundenmarkt hatte.
> 
> Versteht mich nicht falsch, schon damals gab es richtig gute Netzeile - nur konnte die keiner von uns im Laden kaufen, ohne größere Anhängsel...
> 
> ...


 Kann ich nur zustimmen, vor 2009 hatte mich das Thema Netzteil nicht so recht interessiert, wobei 2006 gings schon los.
Bis das erste Netzteil verreckte, bzw. Probleme machte wars mir eigentlich egal wo nun der Strom her kommt oder womit.
Hatte aber in den 10 Jahren noch keinen Defekt durch ein Netzteil auch ist nichts explodiert.
Schlimmste was passierte war PC frohr ein oder PC ging aus.
Böllererfahrung wie zu Silvester hatte ich zum Glück noch nie.

Netzteilauflistung:
2005 Levicom 600 Watt Modell Unbkannt Starb 2006
2006 XILENCE 600 Watt Netzteil wurde 2009 getauscht
2009 E6 600 Watt (läuft heute noch, wird sicherheitshalber 2016 noch getauscht!) P5E Q6700 LGA 775 System AMD 5750 
2014 E9 580 Watt Läuft im i7 4790k System


----------



## DerFoehn (6. Januar 2016)

Ich hab heute mein Straight Power 10 500W CM bekommen. Schon nach dem Auspacken und einem kuren Blick ins Innere hab ich mich gewundert. Da ist eine Folie bzw ein "Stück" Plastik an einer Stelle, wo ich es in keinem Test wiederfinden konnte. Es ist fest verklebt, vielleicht eine neue Revision oder so? Hier ein Bild: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=873255&d=1452080727
Die Folie ist direkt hinter dem 230V Eingang.

Dann nach dem Einbauen das zweite Mal Stutzen. Schon nach dem Einschalten am Netzteil selbst (also noch nicht das System eingeschaltet, nur das Netzteil), ist ein leises Surren aus dem Netzteil zu hören.
Sobald man den PC einschaltet ist es dann aber bis auf etwa 20-30cm aus dem netzteil zu hören. Schwer zu beschreiben, es Summt, Surrt. Könnte eine vibrierende Spule sein, keine Ahnung.
Natürlich ist es nicht aus dem Gesamtsystem rauszuhören, nur, wenn man explizit am Netzteil horcht, aber für meine Begriffe sollte das Teil still sein, was bringt mir sonst der unglaublich leise Lüfter?

Vielleicht hat ja hier jemand was zu den beiden "Problemen" zu sagen und ob es vielleicht Sinn macht den 48h Service in Anspruch zu nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ähm, da sist ja nur umbenannt worden und hat nen besseren Lüfte rerhalten, die platine ist beim L6-L8 optisch identisch.



Wie kann das sein, wenn es unterschiedliche Fertiger sind?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Januar 2016)

Beim 300w-400w ist seit dem L6 schon FSP-APN drin


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Januar 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Beim 300w-400w ist seit dem L6 schon FSP-APN drin


Ist das eine Plattform??? Unverändert???


----------



## Philipus II (6. Januar 2016)

Naja, ist halt ein Double Forward Design, da ist der technische Fortschritt überschaubar.

Mir wundert, dass be quiet! weider auf zwei Rails setzt. Dual Rail bringt gegenüber Single Rail abseits des Marketings nicht wirklich Vorteile. Eine wirklich nützliche Aufteilung mit sichereren OCP Werten ist erst ab 3 Rails möglich.


----------



## captain_drink (6. Januar 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ist das eine Plattform??? Unverändert???



L8 ist EPN, APN wurde nur bis zum L7 verwendet, wobei der Unterschied nicht gigantisch ist.


----------



## Pu244 (6. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso muss bei Gruppe die Leistung der kleineren Spannungen höher sein als bei Indy Teilen?



Die Leistung selbst nicht, jedoch haben sie bei gruppenregulierten Netzteilen einen deutlich höheren Anteil an der Gesamtleistung. Z.B. bei meinem Lepa N600 hat die 12V Leitung nur 480W , die restlichen nominellen 120W steuert die 3,3 und 5V Schiene dazu, mein Seasonic X460FL kann man hingegen mit 456W auf der 12V Schiene belasten, wenn sich die Leistung der 12V Schiene nur um wenige Watt von der Gesamtleitung unterscheidet hat man es fast immer mit einem DC-DC Netzteil zu tun.

Listan ist da sehr konservativ, da hat das L8 700W ganze 636W auf der 12V Schiene, bei 150W Minorrails, andere hätten das wohl locker als 750W Netzteil verkauft. Umgekehrt gibt man beim E10 672W auf 12V an, andere hätten wohl 696W draufgeschrieben. Es wäre allerdings mMn ein komischer Zufall wenn sowohl das E10 als auch das L9 auf in der 700W Version beide 672W auf der 12V Schiene hätten und das L9 dennoch Gruppenreguliert wäre.



Philipus II schrieb:


> Naja, ist halt ein Double Forward Design, da ist der technische Fortschritt überschaubar.
> 
> Mir wundert, dass be quiet! weider auf zwei Rails setzt. Dual Rail bringt gegenüber Single Rail abseits des Marketings nicht wirklich Vorteile. Eine wirklich nützliche Aufteilung mit sichereren OCP Werten ist erst ab 3 Rails möglich.



Irgendwie muß man die Leute ja zum E10 bewegen. Die 5A weniger auf der 5V Schiene interessieren keinen (es sei den man will damit noch einen Uralt PC mit 5V Board von schlage eines Athlon XP betreiben, dann wird es interessant), die 80 Plus Silber statt Gold sind da schon ein stärkerer Grund (allerdings nicht wenn es mehr als 10-20€ weniger kostet). Die Rails runden das ganze nach unter hin ab, wer auf Nummer sicher gehen will nimmt eben ein E10, andererseits hätte man so fast die Vorteile eines Single Rail Designs und das bei den billigeren Netzteilen und nicht erst beim doppelt so teurem DDP P11 mit OC Key.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Januar 2016)

captain_drink schrieb:


> L8 ist EPN, APN wurde nur bis zum L7 verwendet, wobei der Unterschied nicht gigantisch ist.


wo erkennt man den Unterschied optisch?


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Januar 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> wo erkennt man den Unterschied optisch?


Gar nicht.

Das eine war AFAIR Bronze, das andere nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Januar 2016)

ok, dass erklärt, wieso ich da dem Unterschied quasi nicht auf die schliche kam.


----------



## EastCoast (6. Januar 2016)

Hmm, das nenn' ich doch mal ein feines Schnäppchen:
Fractal Design Edison M 450W ATX 2.4 (FD-PSU-ED1B-450W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

60€ für einen G-450-Klon sind IMHO schon ne starke Ansage...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Januar 2016)

definitiv ne Alternative zum G450m von Coolermaster


----------



## poiu (6. Januar 2016)

die edison M sind leise auch wenn der Lüfter etwas wabbert  ich muss da entlich das Review fertig mache


hier Roberto hat das aber schon durchgenommen 

Fractal Design Edison M 650 im Test


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Januar 2016)

hui,  cool, das ist mal gut zu wissen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Januar 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Das noch keiner auf die Idee gekommen ist die Daten vom L9 mit dem L8 und E 10 abzugleichen. Das L9 700W entspricht von den Ausgangsdaten relativ genau dem E10 700W.
> 
> Die drei Unterschiede sind:
> 1: Silber statt Gold
> ...


Tjo, da muss ich wohl deine Träume vernichten.

Guggsu hier:
Leises Netzteil 700W PSU SYSTEM POWER 7 | 700W von be quiet!

Was fällt auf:
+12V gesamt: 672W = L9
+5V, 20A = L9
+3V3, 25A = L9
+3V3, +5V Gesamt: 150W = L9
+5VSB, 3A = L9

Die Vermutung, dass System Power 7 becomes L9 ist also sehr sehr wahrscheinlich...
Denn die unterschiedlichen max. Ströme der kleinen Leitungen schließen auch darauf...


----------



## poiu (6. Januar 2016)

Bilder gibts von der CES

be quiet! präsentiert neue Pure Power L9 Serie auf der CES

scheint echt ein verbessertes S7 bzw eine mischung aus E9/S7


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Januar 2016)

Irgentwie unnötig das Teil


----------



## poiu (6. Januar 2016)

na ja macht ja scon sinn wen nman sich das S8 ansieht und bedenkt das Listan anscheinen weg will von HEC

Interessant nach dem HEC & Seasonic Experiment ist man nun gänzlich wieder bei FSP gelandet


----------



## Pu244 (7. Januar 2016)

Wohin soll ich Bilder vom Innenleben und einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht einer billigen "20.000 mAh" Chinapowerbank stopfen?

Ich denke das ich einfach die Tage einen Thread eröffne, hat ja auch irgendetwas mit Energieversorgung zu tun. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Tjo, da muss ich wohl deine Träume vernichten.



Na toll, mit anderen Worten es wird wohl nichts mit dem richtig empfehlenswerten BQ Netzteilen unterhalb des E10 400W.


----------



## DerFoehn (7. Januar 2016)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Ich hab heute mein Straight Power 10 500W CM bekommen. Schon nach dem Auspacken und einem kuren Blick ins Innere hab ich mich gewundert. Da ist eine Folie bzw ein "Stück" Plastik an einer Stelle, wo ich es in keinem Test wiederfinden konnte. Es ist fest verklebt, vielleicht eine neue Revision oder so? Hier ein Bild: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=873255&d=1452080727
> Die Folie ist direkt hinter dem 230V Eingang.
> 
> Dann nach dem Einbauen das zweite Mal Stutzen. Schon nach dem Einschalten am Netzteil selbst (also noch nicht das System eingeschaltet, nur das Netzteil), ist ein leises Surren aus dem Netzteil zu hören.
> ...


Hat denn keiner ne Ahnung?


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (7. Januar 2016)

Das Bild kann ich irgendwie nicht sehen. Weder mit tapatalk noch mit dem Browser.


----------



## DerFoehn (7. Januar 2016)

Ist eigentlich ein Link zu dem Bild. Wenn ich drauf klicke öffnet es sich in einem neuen Tab. Wenns nicht klappt, binde ich es heute Mittag nochmal direkt ein.


----------



## gorgeous188 (7. Januar 2016)

R9 390 und E8 480Watt, wer mag? 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/422257-r9-390-reicht-mein-netzteil.html


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Januar 2016)

Naja, dc-dc ist es schon, beim reinen Gaming sollte das ja gehen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. Januar 2016)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Hat denn keiner ne Ahnung?



Das Stück Plastik ist wahrscheinlich als Schutz für die Zusatzplatine mit dem Sicherungschip verbaut

Das Summen wird vermutlich von den Spulen oder den Transformatoren verursacht. Ich würde es umtauschen lassen


----------



## DerFoehn (7. Januar 2016)

Ich werde das nochmal im Support Bereich von BQ posten und dann vermutlich den 48h Umtauschservice nutzen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Januar 2016)

[Kaufberatung] Frage zu Netzteil ...
Hab ich alles richtig gesagt oder hat noch jemand was hinzuzufügen oder zu berichtigen oder zu verlinkten?
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1547174
Echte "Experten" haben sich wieder gemeldet.. Mag wer?


----------



## Brokoli1 (7. Januar 2016)

Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich da so alles überfliege, wird mir echt schlecht. Sind die Leute da nur so doof und unbelehrbar oder meine ich das nur?
Solchen Leuten wünsche ich, dass denen Ihr 8 Jahre altes Schrott-Netzteil sich mit einem solchen Knall verabschiedet und die neue 1000€ Hardware natürlich gleich mit. Der Schreck muss ganz tief sitzen!

Für mich gibt es nur wenige Grundregeln:

1. Es gibt keine schlechten Netzteile/Hersteller (außer CWT natürlich^^),  es gibt nur schlechte Plattformen.
2. Ein 5 Jahre altes Netzteil gehört ausgetauscht.
3. Bei Lastwechsel (Hardwarewechsel) wird Ausgetauscht
4. Greift eine Schutzschaltung in einem Test nicht oder aber die Spezifikationen werden überschritten, gehört das Netzteil in die Hölle.
5. Alle die etwas andere behaupten sollen sehen, was sie davon haben. 
6. Diejenigen haben Recht und ich habe meine Ruhe!
7. Sagt mir einer aus diesem Forum etwas anderes, dann ist das so. 

Amen!


----------



## FrozenPie (7. Januar 2016)

Brokoli1 schrieb:


> 1. Es gibt keine schlechten Netzteile/Hersteller (außer CWT natürlich^^),  es gibt nur schlechte Plattformen.


CWT kann auch sehr gute Netzteile, wenn sie nur wollen (oder gut genug dafür bezahlt werden). Siehe z.B. das Corsair RMx 650W aufwärts 



Brokoli1 schrieb:


> 2. Ein 5 Jahre altes Netzteil gehört ausgetauscht.
> 3. Bei Lastwechsel (Hardwarewechsel) wird Ausgetauscht


Diese beiden Punkte finde ich amüsant 
Ein 5 Jahre altes Netzteil sollte man nur tauschen wenn mann die Hardware grundlegend verändert (z.B. neue Grafikkarte oder neue CPU+Mainboard), ansonsten hält das noch ein paar Jährchen länger als 5, außer es ist ein richtig schlechtes Teil 
Du würdest also selbst ein neues Netzteil (1-2 Jahre) mit immer noch aktueller Technik (DC-DC-Wandlung setze ich einfach mal voraus ) austauschen weil du z.B. zwei weitere HDDs oder eine andere Grafikkarte einbaust? Dürfte Teuer werden und ist auch ziemlich unnötig


----------



## Brokoli1 (7. Januar 2016)

Deswegen ja auch das ^^  Grob gesehen aber eher zu meiden


----------



## Brokoli1 (7. Januar 2016)

Zu deinen Punkten: 

Wenn wir in 1-2 Jahren andere Grafikkarten haben (Nach Pascal und Polaris) oder Intel mit Kaby Lake wieder andere Technologien verwendet und wie damals mit Haswell  bestimmte Probleme auftauchen (man weiß ja nie), ja dann würde ich auch ein 1-2 Jahre Altes E10 rauswerfen. Zumal ich das "alte" dann zu einem guten Kurs bei eBay verkaufe und das neue nur ein paar 10er mehr kostet. Allgemein sehe ich es auch als Hobby. Warum ein neues Auto kaufen, wenn das 3 Jahre als noch fährt xD Weil es Nice2Have ist. 

Wie gesagt: Ist eher ne Einstellungssache.  Mein Kumpel DerFoehn hat sein E9 450W auch rausgeworfen trotz guter Plattform. Warum? Weil seine 390 teilweise 400W Peak hat und Gruppe eben Gruppe ist. Das war auch keine 2-3Jahre Alt (Korrigier mich, wenn ich falsch liege ).

Und 5 Jahre Generell weil Netzteile jetzt wirklich nicht die Welt kosten. Die 100€ habe ich auch noch über, wenn ich mir einen 1000€ PC baue (davon gehe ich ja meistens aus bei i5/i7 und Oberklasse-Graka.

Und denk dran: Wir gehen immer eine Nummer sicher. Gerade in diesen Kreisen hier. Lieber übertreiben als am Ende blöd dastehen und sehen, was man davon hat...


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (7. Januar 2016)

Mag wer mit kurzen Sätzen, wegen Off-Topic, erläutern warum Rhombutech in die Tonne gehört? 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-zu-defekten-gpus-fuehren-23.html#post7947016


----------



## Threshold (7. Januar 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Mag wer mit kurzen Sätzen, wegen Off-Topic, erläutern warum Rhombutech in die Tonne gehört?
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-zu-defekten-gpus-fuehren-23.html#post7947016



Wenn ich mich nicht total irre, ist der Hersteller Huntkey -- Stefan weiß das bestimmt genau. 
Und was Huntkey so alles herstellet, wissen wir ja. 
Huntkey Balance King 4500 450 W Power Supply Review - Load Tests (Contâ€™d) of 11 - Hardware Secrets


----------



## Brokoli1 (7. Januar 2016)

Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh...und jedes oh kostet 100€

Dieses Rhombuschdreck dürfte eigentlich nicht mehr als 40€ kosten. Aber gut, wer das kauft dem würde ich auch mehr aus der Tasche ziehen


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Januar 2016)

k/a, was das ist, hab da auf die Schnelle auch nichts gefunden.

Nur die Anzahl der Anschlüsse schaut mal nach irgendwas aus, was sehr weit weg von 1000W ist.
Auf 'ner Schwedischen Seite war was von 2x PCIe zu lesen oder so.
Also eher erbärmliche Ausstattung...

Der übliche Bauernfänger halt.


----------



## poiu (8. Januar 2016)

auf der D seite führt der 100oW Link zum 800W Modell und das hat nur 1x8pin und 1x6 Pin PCIe, hatte schon 500W NT die hatten mehr kabel 

Geil sind aber die Rezesionen zu Rhombutech bei Amazon scheint ja echt Qualität höchster Güte zu sein

Amazon.de: Hans Maulwurfs Rezension von RHOMBUTECH® 800 Watt PC-Netzteil ATX | Gam...


----------



## skyscraper (8. Januar 2016)

Na, die GT 740 frisst aber auch Strom wie sonstwas. Da sind die 800 Watt schon angemessen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (8. Januar 2016)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> R9 390 und E8 480Watt, wer mag?
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/422257-r9-390-reicht-mein-netzteil.html



Also wenn das Netzteil innen genauso aussieht wie rechts danaben ... Na dann gute Nacht und kein Bett


----------



## Gripschi (8. Januar 2016)

Wie sagt Spock:

Faszinierend ( Ich frag mich bis heute ob das Sarkasmus ist manchmal)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Januar 2016)

Moinsen 😁

Ich bin schon länger ausm NT Geschäft raus....welches sind zur Zeit die Besten NT's bis Canon 550watt?
BQ E10 500w ?


----------



## Soulsnap (8. Januar 2016)

EVGA Supernova G2 550W, Super Flower Leadex Platinum 550W, Bequiet Dark Power Pro P11 550W.


Mal was anderes was muss ich da sehen in der aktuellen Ausgabe?:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerFoehn (8. Januar 2016)

Ja, PCGH un Netzteile...
Ich bin (zum Glück) mit sem Lesen noch nicht so weit, wahrscheinlich wird das L8 auch noch in den Himmel gelobt.


----------



## gorgeous188 (8. Januar 2016)

Das haben sich doch die ausgewählten Leser/Nutzer ausgesucht, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## the_leon (8. Januar 2016)

L8 hat sich der Leser selbst ausgesucht.
Das Problem ist, das der Leser noch einen Punkt übrig gehabt hat im Aufrüstrechner und dafür ein E10 600w nehmen hätte können.


----------



## gorgeous188 (8. Januar 2016)

630 ist halt besser als 600


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> auf der D seite führt der 100oW Link zum 800W Modell und das hat nur 1x8pin und 1x6 Pin PCIe, hatte schon 500W NT die hatten mehr kabel
> 
> Geil sind aber die Rezesionen zu Rhombutech bei Amazon scheint ja echt Qualität höchster Güte zu sein
> 
> Amazon.de: Hans Maulwurfs Rezension von RHOMBUTECH® 800 Watt PC-Netzteil ATX | Gam...



Sehr lustig. Die GT 740 muss ja unfassbar viel Strom ziehen.  



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Mal was anderes was muss ich da sehen in der aktuellen Ausgabe?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist die Sache mit der Ausahl.
Ich finde es ja blöd, dass man sich einen Monitor aussuchen muss. Ich würde lieber keinen nehmen und die Punkte woanders reinstecken.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Januar 2016)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> EVGA Supernova G2 550W, Super Flower Leadex Platinum 550W, Bequiet Dark Power Pro P11 550W.
> 
> 
> Mal was anderes was muss ich da sehen in der aktuellen Ausgabe?:
> ...


Ok danke dir. Das supernova sieht interessant aus....ist es besser als das bq e10 550w? Wie ist es mit der Lautheit?

Wie schlägt sich eigentlich heute mein NT ? Muss ich schon tauschen😊

Welche NT bis Max 550 Watt sind denn gut bei einem Preis von Max 70€


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2016)

Das EVGA ist ein Super Flower Leadex.
Leiser als das E10 geht nicht.

Was für ein Netzteil hast du? Wie alt?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das EVGA ist ein Super Flower Leadex.
> Leiser als das E10 geht nicht.
> 
> Was für ein Netzteil hast du? Wie alt?


Siehe Signatur[emoji6] 

Ist das evga denn laut?


----------



## gorgeous188 (8. Januar 2016)

Seasonic X- 650-KM3 für Tapa Nutzer


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2016)

Das EVGA ist ein Super Flower. Da gibt es jetzt keine merkbaren Unterschiede.
Die sind schon ganz ordentlich. Single Rail halt und Super Flower eben. 
Hab ich schon mal gesagt, was ich von Super Flower halte?  

Seasonic X der KM3 Plattform?
Das brauchst du nicht tauschen.


----------



## Soulsnap (8. Januar 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Siehe Signatur[emoji6]
> 
> Ist das evga denn laut?



Als wirklich laut würde ich es jetzt nicht bezeichnen. Ich würde sagen du hörst eher andere Komponenten als das Netzteil:
EVGA 550 G2 PSU Efficiency, Temperature And Noise


----------



## ebastler (8. Januar 2016)

Ich werfe mal das V550 in den Raum...
Wäre auch ne gute Option. Und leise.


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2016)

Kostet aber schon wieder mehr als 100€.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das EVGA ist ein Super Flower. Da gibt es jetzt keine merkbaren Unterschiede.
> Die sind schon ganz ordentlich. Single Rail halt und Super Flower eben.
> Hab ich schon mal gesagt, was ich von Super Flower halte?
> 
> ...


Ja KM3


Ich wollte es nur eben auf den neuen Stand sein was NT angeht. Bei den anderen hw Komponenten bin ich auf den neusten Stand. ( vom Wissen her )

Ich baue oft für Kollegen neue pc zusammen und verbaute eigentlich immer Bq e9/10 NT 
Aber einige haben ja nicht soviel Geld zur Verfügung und darum bräuchte ich mal Input von etwas günstigeren Nt's die nicht ungesund sind für hw und kein düsenjet [emoji16]


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Januar 2016)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal das V550 in den Raum...
> Wäre auch ne gute Option. Und leise.



Joa, hat nur diese doofen PCie Y-Kabel, unnötigerweise...


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ja KM3
> 
> 
> Ich wollte es nur eben auf den neuen Stand sein was NT angeht. Bei den anderen hw Komponenten bin ich auf den neusten Stand. ( vom Wissen her )
> ...



Sag deinen Kollegen einfach, dass sie das Geld für das E10 zusammenkratzen sollen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sag deinen Kollegen einfach, dass sie das Geld für das E10 zusammenkratzen sollen.


Mach ich ja schon immer[emoji2] 

Die erklären mich schon immer für verrückt[emoji12] 

Ich sag immer das das NT das wichtigste Teil im pc ist und man sollte nicht am NT sparen....


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2016)

Genau.
Einfach darauf beharren.
Ansonsten können sie sich ja ein Thermaltake Smart SE einbauen.
Das Teil hat einen Top Sicherungschip.


----------



## Soulsnap (8. Januar 2016)

Ich versteh nicht wieso ihr immer und immer wieder das E10 auf ein podest hievt wenn es doch Geräte wie das G2 550W gibt, das Technisch besser ist und das selbe kostet?
Und wenn mir jetzt einer mit "Lautstärke" kommt, kein Witz, kann ich denjenigen nicht mehr ernst nehmen....

Edit: Es wundert mich echt kaum noch das PCGHX den Ruf hat ein Bequiet Forum zu sein oO


----------



## Philipus II (8. Januar 2016)

EVGA SuperNOVA G2 550 550W ATX 2.3 (220-G2-0550-Y3) lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234) lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Immerhin 5 Euro Preisunterschied und dann nur bei einem ausländischen Shop verfügbar. Haltet mich für altmodisch, aber ich bestelle lieber in Deutschland.


----------



## Soulsnap (8. Januar 2016)

Sofort Versandfertig für 89€ https://heute-kaufen.de/stromversor...=cpc&utm_source=geizhals_de&utm_term=HK060688 
Oder 96€: eVGA SuperNOVA 550 G2 - Stromversorgung ( intern ) - Systemhaus Fachhandel MetaComp


----------



## poiu (8. Januar 2016)

Es gibt neue Seasonic Netzteilserien news kommt und auch Cooler Master hat endlich sein master NT vorgestellt


----------



## Philipus II (8. Januar 2016)

Ich bevorzuge da halt einfach eine breite Verfügbarkeit bei den bekannten Shops wie MIndfactory plus Klone, Alternate, Caseking, CSV, Cyberport, Amazon. Beim EVGA G2 ist die Verfügbarkeit doch sehr mäßig und keiner der Standard-Shops hat es im Angebot. Heute-Kaufen sagt mir überhaupt nichts...


----------



## poiu (8. Januar 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ja KM3
> 
> 
> Ich wollte es nur eben auf den neuen Stand sein was NT angeht. Bei den anderen hw Komponenten bin ich auf den neusten Stand. ( vom Wissen her )
> ...



da musst du das bugen konkrent nennen, die Cooler MAster B Serie ist okay im untersten segment, dann die GM serie also G450M

bei Super Flower die HX Serie usw



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht wieso ihr immer und immer wieder das E10 auf ein podest hievt wenn es doch Geräte wie das G2 550W gibt, das Technisch besser ist und das selbe kostet?
> Und wenn mir jetzt einer mit "Lautstärke" kommt, kein Witz, kann ich denjenigen nicht mehr ernst nehmen....
> 
> Edit: Es wundert mich echt kaum noch das PCGHX den Ruf hat ein Bequiet Forum zu sein oO



Oo das G2, P2 sind beides hervorragende Netzteile genau wie die SF NT oder Cooler Master und Seasonic Netzteile 

Die E10 sind doch hier halt die Standard Empfehlung einiger user


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (8. Januar 2016)

Naja das E10 hat eben diesen Multirail (AngstmacherVorteil im 500 Watt Bereich ) und eben diesen extrem langsam drehenden SilentWing Lüfter, Vor Ort austausch Service usw. Ich denke das wird schon eine gewichtige Rolle spielen ... Und wenn es viel angeworben wird, dann sehen das andere Leute, diese wieder sagen, dann kann es ja nicht schlecht sein und werben es ebenfalls an ... Das issn Rattenschwanz ... Es issn gutes Netzteil keine Frage, aber es gibt eben noch andere gute Netzteile ^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Januar 2016)

Nun braucht bq nur noch ganz gesleevte schwarze Kabel😃


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (8. Januar 2016)

Das E10 ist halt bis jetzt Preisstabil (~85-90€ nCM), während das V550 und Leadex bei 100€+ anfangen
(Meine bisherigen Empfehlungen).
Wenn ich das bei GH richtig lese, bietet das Evga (das bei großen Shops [Hardwareversand, Computer Universe, CLS] bei knapp 100€ losgeht) einen Semi-passiv Modus, heißt bis zu ner bestimmten Temp kocht das Innenleben fröhlich vor sich hin, während das E10 dauerhaft den Komponenten Frischluft zuschaufelt. Wenn es Richtung ~75-80€ fällt, würde ich es als Alternative in Betracht ziehen, mM.

Was ist eigentlich aus der VSM Serie von CM geworden, immernoch empfehlenswert bei dem Preis (gleich dem E10 nCM)?


----------



## Soulsnap (8. Januar 2016)

Dieses "multirail" ist jedoch nur bei Multi GPU Setups wirklich sinnvoller als Singlerail. Ja, Angstmacher, wenn man den Leuten irgend einen Bullshit erzählt....
Das E9 wurde auch rauf und runter empfohlen, gleich am ersten Tag als das E10 auf dem Markt war kamen die selben Leute um die Ecke und sagten: 
"Das war eh nur leise und ansonsten Technisch eher durchschnittlich, eigentlich gerade so ok" Oh cool, bis gestern war es noch DAS Netzteil, jetzt ist es aber Mist.
Und DAS ist einer der Hauptgründe aus dem ich die ewige Bequiet E10 Empfehlung einfach Sinnfrei finde. Es gibt einige Technisch bessere Geräte...
Ich seh es schon kommen, die E11 Reihe kommt auf den Markt und plötzlich ist das E10, so wie jetzt das E9, nur leise, ansonsten halt durchschnitt, gerade so......
Zum Thema EVGA und Support braucht man nichts sagen oder? 24 Std 7 Tage die Woche, 7 jahre Garantie?
Lassen wir einfach mal dieses Review und die Wertung für sich sprechen: EVGA Supernova G2 550W Review

Worauf ich hinaus will: 

Mag ja sein das das E10 die Standard Empfehlung hier ist (So wie seinerzeit das "recht bescheidene" E9 ^^ ) und ja es ist schön leise ( Hand aufs Herz, ne GPU hört man weit früher),
Fakt ist aber das es Geräte am Markt gibt die NOCH besser sind. Das EVGA G2 sowie das Leadex Gold/Platin sind, wenn man mal ehrlich ist, sogar besser als die P10/P11 Geräte.
Welchen Grund gibt es also, mal abgesehen von "Ist der Standard und leise" ein E10 einem G2 vorzuziehen? In meinen Augen: Keinen.
Ich werde diese Geräte empfehlen, auf jeden Fall, ich weiss jedoch bereits jetzt das ich es ganz schnell mit dem sogenannten "Lemming Effekt" zu tun bekommen werde.
Forum Standard ist das Techisch schlechtere E10, wieso weiss kaum jemand aber alles andere wird nieder geredet. Wäre nicht das erste mal 

Nur mal als Denkanstoss, dieser Bequiet Kult ist wirklich schade...





PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das bei GH richtig lese, bietet das Evga (das bei großen Shops  [Hardwareversand, Computer Universe, CLS] bei knapp 100€ losgeht) einen  Semi-passiv Modus, heißt bis zu ner bestimmten Temp kocht das Innenleben  fröhlich vor sich hin, während das E10 dauerhaft den Komponenten  Frischluft zuschaufelt. Wenn es Richtung ~75-80€ fällt, würde ich es als  Alternative in Betracht ziehen, mM.



Und weil das so schädlich ist, bietet EVGA satte 7 Jahre Garantie auf das Gerät. Diese Bedenken bezüglich des Semi-Passiv Modus gehören da hin, wo z.Bsp. auch die Bedenken bezüglich der Lebensdauer einer SSD gehören....


----------



## captain_drink (8. Januar 2016)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht wieso ihr immer und immer wieder das E10 auf ein podest hievt wenn es doch Geräte wie das G2 550W gibt, das Technisch besser ist und das selbe kostet?
> Und wenn mir jetzt einer mit "Lautstärke" kommt, kein Witz, kann ich denjenigen nicht mehr ernst nehmen....
> 
> Edit: Es wundert mich echt kaum noch das PCGHX den Ruf hat ein Bequiet Forum zu sein oO



Die Leadex-Varianten sind technisch besser und hochwertiger bestückt, das ist richtig. 
Im Alltagsbetrieb macht das allerdings keinen Unterschied, die Teapo vom E10 halten ebenfalls mindestens fünf Jahre, und 20mV weniger Ripple auf 12V ist völlig unerheblich.

Tatsächlich sinnlose Empfehlungen sind E10 600W und die CM-Varianten des E10. Das E10 500W CM kostet dasselbe wie Leadex oder auch RMx 550, ist aber nur semimodular.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Januar 2016)

Oh, es gibt eine neue Plattform von Seasonic.
Diesesmal bis zu Titanium...
Seasonic präsentiert neue Titanium PRIME Netzteilserie

Was als erstes auffällt: 
DC-DC nicht mehr auf  dem modular PCB...


Soulsnap schrieb:


> Dieses "multirail" ist jedoch nur bei Multi GPU Setups wirklich sinnvoller als Singlerail. Ja, Angstmacher, wenn man den Leuten irgend einen Bullshit erzählt....


Nein, ganz im Gegenteil.
Da bringt es am wenigsten...
Und es gibt auch noch andere Faktoren, die für das E10 sprechen:
VOr Ort Austausch im ersten Jahr.
Bekannter und Bewährter Service, der in Deutschland stationiert ist.
Wohin darf man das EVGA schicken? 



Soulsnap schrieb:


> 7 jahre Garantie?


Warranty Wars ahoi...
Welche Festplatte hat heute denn noch 5 oder 7 Jahre GArantie?!
Es gab da mal 'ne Zeit wo der billigste Eimer 5 Jahre hatte...
Und Heute?!

Eben, die Garantiedauer sagt mal rein gar nichts aus. Die Bedingungen sind wichtig und wie damit umgegangen wird...


----------



## Icedaft (8. Januar 2016)

Ach Äffchen, jetzt sei doch nicht einge"soulsnapped"...

Ich sehe in den Threads hier immer öfter weitergehende Empfehlungen neben dem E10/P11 eben auch für andere Hersteller, was ja auch durchaus sinnvoll und vernünftig ist, solange deren technische Basis auch wirklich besser und die Lautstärke dabei erträglich bleibt.

Ich habe keine Probleme damit alternativen mit anzugeben, möchte aber sichergehen, das der jeweilige TE das beste für sein Geld bekommt.

Wenn die Technik, Verarbeitung, Design, Garantieleistungen und Lautstärke stimmen, ist mir persönlich völlig egal was für eine Marke draufsteht, da empfehle ich auch gerne was anderes.

Wichtig ist, das unsere Netzteilgurus diese Alternativen hier auch publik machen, weil dafür bin ich zu wenig im Thema, als das ich selbst das alles entsprechend differenzieren könnte.


----------



## poiu (8. Januar 2016)

Liest mal die News zum schluss es wird mitte des Jahres eine neue Netzteil serie mit dem Namen Focus geben, die unter der X Serie angesetzt zu sein scheint und wohl die G Seire ablösen wird. und das Platin und Gold Zertifiziert.


----------



## Soulsnap (8. Januar 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, ganz im Gegenteil.
> Da bringt es am wenigsten...



Ach, auf einmal??? Ja mein Gott, das gesamte Forum betet hier seit Jahren rauf und runter "Bei Multi GPU ist Multi Rail ein Muss weil Single Rail da nicht so gut für geeignet ist"

Jetzt sagst du das da.... Wer hat jetzt Recht? 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Bekannter und Bewährter Service, der in Deutschland stationiert ist.
> Wohin darf man das EVGA schicken?



Reparaturcenter München, Deutschland.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Eben, die Garantiedauer sagt mal rein gar nichts aus. Die Bedingungen sind wichtig und wie damit umgegangen wird...



EVGA üblich, schonmal die Lobsgesänge auf den EVGA Support gehört/erlebt?





Ist der Hammer, kommt einer und spricht aus was Fakt ist (Und zwar das es bessere Alternativen zu den Forengewohnten Lieblings NTs gibt) ändern sich plötzlich Grundsätze....


Edit: Aber ich merk schon, hier redet man gegen Wände. Wie war das noch gleich mit dem Lemming-Effekt vorhin?

In diesem Sinne, angenehmen Tag noch.




Icedaft schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, das unsere Netzteilgurus diese  Alternativen hier auch publik machen, weil dafür bin ich zu wenig im  Thema, als das ich selbst das alles entsprechend differenzieren könnte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aus Respekt und Achtung schweige ich dazu einfach mal.....


----------



## captain_drink (8. Januar 2016)

Was man aktuell auch nicht vergessen darf, ist der Umstand, dass die Leadex-Varianten kaum zu vernünftigen Preisen bzw. Lieferzeiten bei seriösen Shops zu bekommen sind.
Super Flower hat massive Produktionsengpässe, selbst mit Auslagerung kommen die der Nachfrage kaum hinterher. Die Verfügbarkeit der Konkurrenz ist hingegen konstant.


----------



## Soulsnap (8. Januar 2016)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Was man aktuell auch nicht vergessen darf, ist der Umstand, dass die Leadex-Varianten kaum zu vernünftigen Preisen bzw. Lieferzeiten bei seriösen Shops zu bekommen sind.
> Super Flower hat massive Produktionsengpässe, selbst mit Auslagerung kommen die der Nachfrage kaum hinterher. Die Verfügbarkeit der Konkurrenz ist hingegen konstant.



So? Ok, machen wir es uns mal einfach, P11 vs. Leadex Platinum:

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W ATX 2.4 (BN250) lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 133€
vs.
Super Flower Leadex Platinum weiÃŸ 550W ATX 2.3 (SF-550F14MP(WH)) lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 116€

Da wir ja gerade gelernt haben das Single Rail für Multi GPU doch besser ist:

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 650W ATX 2.4 (BN251) lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 151€
vs.
Super Flower Leadex Platinum schwarz 650W ATX 2.3 (SF-650F14MP(BK)) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 133€

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 750W ATX 2.4 (BN252) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 168€
vs
http://geizhals.de/super-flower-lea...-2-3-sf-750f14mp-bk-a1287590.html?v=k&hloc=de 150€

http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-11-850w-atx-2-4-bn253-a1265096.html?hloc=de 193€
vs.
http://geizhals.de/super-flower-lea...-2-3-sf-850f14mp-bk-a1287592.html?v=k&hloc=de 164€

http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-11-1000w-atx-2-4-bn254-a1265098.html?hloc=de 223€
vs.
http://geizhals.de/super-flower-lea...-sf-1000f14mp-white-a1039566.html?v=k&hloc=de 202€

http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-11-1200w-atx-2-4-bn255-a1268103.html?hloc=de 254€
vs.
http://geizhals.de/super-flower-lea...-sf-1200f14mp-white-a1039617.html?v=k&hloc=de 226€

Alle lieferbar bei seriösen Shops. DAZU günstiger.

Bei allem nötigen Respekt, deine Behauptungen sind schlicht falsch.


----------



## Kindercola (8. Januar 2016)

ich muss mal kurz eine andere Frage hier reinwerfen....
Bin gerade etwas unsicher wegen der Wattanzahl beim NT. Für jedes Singlegpu sollte doch eigentlich nen ordentliches 500W reichen oder irre ich mich da?
Bei meiner Planung schweben mir eigentlich das BQ E10 500W oder BQ DPP 11 550W im Kopf rum. Dies sollte doch für nen I76700k + 980ti  mit jeweiligem ocen reichen oder nicht o.o?

Waren nicht sogar die nächst Größeren von BQ baugleich?


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. Januar 2016)

Das E10 500 watt und DDP 11 550 Watt reichen völlig aus selbst mit Oc. 
Das DDP 11 650 Watt ist soweit ich weiß sowieso zum 550 baugleich die Dark Power Pro 10 / 11 < 700 kann man ja sowieso bis 700 Watt problemlos belasten.


----------



## poiu (8. Januar 2016)

liest eigentlich noch irgendjemand von euch die PCGH,  die auflage ist so derbe eingebrochen das ist schlicht heftig Oo 28 tausend das wird ja immer desastöser

 pro Jahr ein minus von 10 % wenn das so weiter geht gibts die in 2-3 Jahre nnicht mehr



captain_drink schrieb:


> Was man aktuell auch nicht vergessen darf, ist der Umstand, dass die Leadex-Varianten kaum zu vernünftigen Preisen bzw. Lieferzeiten bei seriösen Shops zu bekommen sind.
> Super Flower hat massive Produktionsengpässe, selbst mit Auslagerung kommen die der Nachfrage kaum hinterher. Die Verfügbarkeit der Konkurrenz ist hingegen konstant.



das liegt daran das EVGA mengen absätz das ist einfach nur Krass sieht euch mal Amazon USA an Oo


*@Kindercola *

ja 500-600W sind da vollkommen ausreichend, alternativen Seasonic Fanless 520W, Cooler MAster V550, Super Flower leadex oder EVGA P2, .....


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2016)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht wieso ihr immer und immer wieder das E10 auf ein podest hievt wenn es doch Geräte wie das G2 550W gibt, das Technisch besser ist und das selbe kostet?



Wo ist es denn technisch besser?



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Edit: Es wundert mich echt kaum noch das PCGHX den Ruf hat ein Bequiet Forum zu sein oO



Wieso? In jedem Thrread, wo nach Netzteilen gefragt werden, wird eine Auswahl an möglichen Kandidaten gepostet.
Hat der TS wenig Geld, wird es meist ein Cooler Master G450M sein.
Hat der User mehr Geld, rät man zum E10, wobei da auch immer noch andere genannt werden, wie das Super Flower Leadex -- das ist ja das ECGA G2 -- oder das Cooler Master V.
Solche Netzteile kosten nun mal und daher ist der Preisunterschied auch nicht vorhanden. Daher wähle ich persönlich das Gesamtpaket und das spricht nun mal für das E10.



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Sofort Versandfertig für 89€ https://heute-kaufen.de/stromversor...=cpc&utm_source=geizhals_de&utm_term=HK060688
> Oder 96€: eVGA SuperNOVA 550 G2 - Stromversorgung ( intern ) - Systemhaus Fachhandel MetaComp



Und woher willst du wissen, dass das nicht ein Lock Angebot ist?
Das Netzteil kann nächste Woche schon wieder 100€ kosten.
Sowas müsste man länger im Auge behalten, gerade bei Händlern, die nicht bei Geizhals gelistet sind, ist das aber schwer zu realisieren.



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber das es Geräte am Markt gibt die NOCH besser sind. Das EVGA G2 sowie das Leadex Gold/Platin sind, wenn man mal ehrlich ist, sogar besser als die P10/P11 Geräte.
> Welchen Grund gibt es also, mal abgesehen von "Ist der Standard und leise" ein E10 einem G2 vorzuziehen? In meinen Augen: Keinen.
> Ich werde diese Geräte empfehlen, auf jeden Fall, ich weiss jedoch bereits jetzt das ich es ganz schnell mit dem sogenannten "Lemming Effekt" zu tun bekommen werde.
> Forum Standard ist das Techisch schlechtere E10, wieso weiss kaum jemand aber alles andere wird nieder geredet. Wäre nicht das erste mal



Was verstehst du denn unter "besser"?
Und ich hoffe jetzt nicht, dass du mit irgendwelchen Ripple Werten angelaufen kommst oder dass hier und da nur japanische Caps verbaut sind.
Die meisten japanischen Caps werden inzwischen auch in China produziert.



Soulsnap schrieb:


> So? Ok, machen wir es uns mal einfach, P11 vs. Leadex Platinum:
> 
> be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W ATX 2.4 (BN250) lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 133€
> vs.
> Super Flower Leadex Platinum weiÃŸ 550W ATX 2.3 (SF-550F14MP(WH)) lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 116€



Das P11 spielt -- gerade was die Ausstattung angeht -- in einer anderen Liga als das Leadex. Daher ist der höhere Preis völlig vertretbar.


----------



## Kindercola (8. Januar 2016)

Danke für die fixe Beantwortung


----------



## captain_drink (8. Januar 2016)

@Soulsnap: Mich interessieren nur die 550W, mGPU ist für <10% aller NT-Käufer interessant. Und da sieht die Verfügbarkeit nun mal düster aus.

Nicht falsch verstehen: Ich nenne in dem Preisbereich auch immer die Leadex, weil das gute Netzteile sind. Umgekehrt wäre es aber auch ungerechtfertigt, das E10 nicht zu nennen, sondern nur das Leadex, weil das "besser" (20mV weniger Ripple auf 12V) wäre. Weder mit dem E10 noch mit einem Leadex macht man was falsch, daher empfehle ich beide.


----------



## Soulsnap (8. Januar 2016)

Ich mach es kurz: Ich habe Fakten genannt und sie mit Quellen und Belegen untermauert. Als Gegenargumente bekomme ich reine "Aussagen", es ändern sich plötzlich Grundsätze...
Das spricht für sich und bedarf keiner weiteren Erläuterungen.... 

Zum Thema Lockangebot: Preisentwicklung fÃ¼r EVGA SuperNOVA G2 550 550W ATX 2.3 (220-G2-0550-Y3) (90 Tage) | Geizhals Deutschland
Jap, ich hab das Ding schon ne ganze Weile im Auge, ausserhalb des PCGH Forums liegt das Augenmerk nicht hauptsächlich auf Bequiet Geräten. (Sorry den Seitenhieb konnte ich mir einfach nicht schenken....)

Ansonsten bleibt nur zu sagen: Tja, wie bereits ganz zu Anfang befürchtet, man redet gegen einen "Automatismus"

Für mich ist das hier nun wirklich das Ende der Diskussion, es hat keinen Sinn.


----------



## the_leon (8. Januar 2016)

@poiu, wo hast du das mit der Auflage her.
Ja, ich les die PCGH


----------



## the_leon (8. Januar 2016)

@poiu, wo hast du das mit der Auflage her.
Ja, ich les die PCGH


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2016)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Ich mach es kurz: Ich habe Fakten genannt und sie mit Quellen und Belegen untermauert. Als Gegenargumente bekomme ich reine "Aussagen", es ändern sich plötzlich Grundsätze...
> Das spricht für sich und bedarf keiner weiteren Erläuterungen....



Nochmal, wo ist das EVGA G2 technisch besser?


----------



## poiu (8. Januar 2016)

Du kannst das beim ivw nachlesene 
Titelanzeige | Informationsgemeinschaft zur Feststellung der Verbreitung von WerbetrÃ¤gern e.V.[20133]=20133&quartal[20143]=20143&quartal[20153]=20153#views-exposed-form-aw-titel-az-aw-az-qa

die PCGH ist nun bei 1/3 der Leser verglichen mit 2005

 die ComputerBlöd hatte man um die 800 k  dann 500 und nun sind die unter 300.000 die verlieren jedes jahr beinahe 100000 Leser, gut spam und werbung bekomme ich auch so im Netz eingeblendet

einzig die c´t ist stabil aber uach da ein Abfall auf unter 300000 früher knapp 400000


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2016)

Deswegen sparen sie auch schon überall und bringen immer mehr sinnfreie Artikel, die nur dazu da sind, um Klicks zu generieren.
Ich rechne, dass es in den nächsten 5 Jahren schwer zum Umbruch kommen wird.
Das werden einige nicht überleben.

Aber in 5 Jahren bin ich 50 und dann mache ich sowieso was anderes.


----------



## poiu (8. Januar 2016)

Holodeck bauen?

ich denke der Umbruch ist schon da und trifft jetzt die kleineren auch Online.
siehe auch das zusammenlegen von Tageszeitungen


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2016)

Es gab letztens mal eine Doku über die Printpresse.
Die ist inzwischen in den Händen von wenigen, gut betuchter Familien, die alle im Hintergrund bleiben, aber mit ihren Erzeugnissen und Gedrucktem die Meinung der Bevölkerung steuern können.


----------



## the_leon (8. Januar 2016)

jaja, Axel Springer lässt grüßen 
Die Gamestar ist seit letztem Jahr auch in franz. Händen


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2016)

Gamestar hab ich letztens gelesen.
Inzwischen jubeln die jedes Spiel hoch und vergeben 90% und üben keinerlei Kritik mehr.
Dazu kommen die unendlich vielen Besuche bei den Entwicklern, wie gerade der Stand der Dinge bei dem und dem Game ist und danach wird erzählt wie supergeil der Eindruck ist und wie toll alles ist und dass sie noch nie zuvor was besseres hatten und bla bla bla.
Echt scheußlich. 
Mir kam die Galle hoch. 

Computec hat ja schon PC Action entsorgt. 
Wie heißt noch mal das andere Magazin von Computec, das sich mit PC Hardware beschäftigt? 
Verdammt, ist wie mit dem Vakuum -- ich habs im Kopf, komme aber nicht drauf.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Januar 2016)

Leute wir driften etwas vom Thema ab.


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2016)

Na ja, ich hab die Kurve zu Computec doch bekommen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Januar 2016)

Jaja, die gutwn alten Computec Netzteile.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Januar 2016)

Ja, vor allem die von der MAG gefertigte PCGH Plattform war für das Geld Hammer...


----------



## poiu (9. Januar 2016)

hier mal ei peinliches Fakevideo , derhat da echt ein böller rein gesteckt, dabei wissen wir doch das ist gar nicht nötig einfach inter tech kaufen 

 f

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwajoSOr5mY


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2016)

Ja, kann man gut sehen, dass da irgendein Böller zündet. Ein explodiertes Netzteil sieht anders aus.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, kann man gut sehen, dass da irgendein Böller zündet.


Ich hätte Rakete gesagt. 
Das Video Hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut, natürlich war das gefaket. 
Der P4 Ht wurde wahrscheinlich mit Prime gequält und Kühler nicht fest genug montiert, und ein FSP NT explodiert nicht einfach.


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2016)

War ja auch kein FSP Netzteil verbaut und der Lüfter im Trichter hatte einen Lagerschaden.
Den hat er wahrscheinlich extra verbaut, damit es schön laut wird.


----------



## poiu (10. Januar 2016)

habt ihr schon denn aktuellen artikel ähm Werbeartikel bei hwluxx gesehen?

Thermaltake Smart DPS G ? smartes Netzteil im Komplettsystem - Hardwareluxx


spaß bei seite aber selbst die user das schreiben das direkt rein 



Trill schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist platzierte Werbung, oder?



keine Ahnung was die da gerittten hat

das interessanteste war in denn Kommentaren der Link zu Amazon 


Amazon.de: Teufelskerls Rezension von Thermaltake PS-SPG-0650DPCGEU-G SMART DPS ...


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Januar 2016)

Da mir fast der komplette technische Hintergrund fehlt um euren Kleinkrieg zu beurteilen mal ein Einwand als Anwender -
was ihr bei eurer gutes BQ - böses BQ Diskussion außer acht lasst ist das für das Gro der Rechner 400W mehr als ausreichend sind.
Und da steht BQ eben mit dem kleinsten E10 für momentan 68€ halt mit in der ersten Reihe. (neben dem HX450)

Und die Verfügbarkeit ist eben doch ein Thema.
Um allen Schwierigkeiten bei Lieferung und möglicher Garantieforderung aus dem Weg zu gehen ist zumindest *meine* Standardeinstellung bei GH lieferbar aus Deutschland.
Und als nächstes versuche zumindest bei Systembestellungen nach Möglichkeit halt alles bei einem Shop zu bestellen.
Und da wird es Beispielhaft für EVGA und SF bei aktuellen Modellen natürlich extrem düster.

Netzteile mit Hersteller: EVGA/be quiet!/Super Flower, Formfaktor: ATX, 80 PLUS (115V): ab 80 PLUS Gold, Gelistet seit: ab 2013 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Januar 2016)

Schnitzel, da fehlt das Coolermaster G450m,  das ist auch recht breit verfügbar und für die meisten Rechner ebenso ok, dazu hat es auch 5 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## poiu (10. Januar 2016)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Da mir fast der komplette technische Hintergrund fehlt um euren Kleinkrieg zu beurteilen mal ein Einwand als Anwender -
> was ihr bei eurer gutes BQ - böses BQ Diskussion außer acht lasst ist das für das Gro der Rechner 400W mehr als ausreichend sind.
> Und da steht BQ eben mit dem kleinsten E10 für momentan 68€ halt mit in der ersten Reihe. (neben dem HX450)
> 
> ...



Schnitzel was ist denn dir über die leber gelaufen  
ja 400W genügen für ein Großteil der Systeme, wenn die Grafikkarte Fett wird sind erst mehr als 450W notwendig

die Liste ist doch gut, es fehlen aber noch einige NT zB Cooler Master GM ,und die neue V Serie, Fractal Edison M, Seasonic X und Platinum Serie, ...


----------



## DerFoehn (10. Januar 2016)

@Schnitzel: Das E10 mit 400W hat nur ein Problem. Die Railaufteilung. Es hat im Gegensatz zum 500W Modell nur drei 12V Schienen, die ungünstig aufgeteilt sind. Da laufen beide PCIe Stecker über eine Rail. Auch wenn 400W für die meisten Systeme reichen würden, kann man an das E10 keine aktuellen Oberklasse Grakas hängen.


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> habt ihr schon denn aktuellen artikel ähm Werbeartikel bei hwluxx gesehen?
> 
> Thermaltake Smart DPS G ? smartes Netzteil im Komplettsystem - Hardwareluxx



Was soll das denn sein?  
Aber Brockmann und Hardwareluxx. Kannst du sowieso knicken.



poiu schrieb:


> keine Ahnung was die da gerittten hat
> 
> das interessanteste war in denn Kommentaren der Link zu Amazon
> 
> ...



Aber richtig so. Ist für mich auch platzierte Werbung. Das Teil ist mist, aber wird hochgejubelt.
Echt schlimm. Kein Wunder, dass niemand mehr Hardware Magazinen Glauben schenkt.


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Januar 2016)

OK, ist ......... unglücklich.
Grundsätzlich ist mir die ganze Herstellerdiskussion auch Latte.
Mir als Anwender ist es Primär wichtig das das NT unter allen Betriebszuständen stabil läuft.
Dafür brauche ich  eine ordentliche NT-Qualität X.
Wenn X=75% der möglichen Fertigungs- und Bauteilqualität entspricht reicht mir das.
Mehr *braucht* eigentlich auch keiner, denn danach fängt sofort der willichhaben Bereich an dem man dann rational auch nicht mehr bei kommt. 
Direkt danach kommen bei mir die Lautstärke und der Preis.
Und erst dann kommt blingbling.
Und das geht denke ich den meisten so die ihren Rechner nicht als Statusobjekt sehen sondern als Mittel zum Zweck.

Es kann doch nicht sein das es in der ganzen Flut von NT's nur eine Handvoll im meistgebrauchten Bereich zwischen 4-500W gibt die eine Empfehliung verdient haben.

Edit:
Aber das 400er hat doch auf einer Rail 18A, entspricht also 216W - zusammen mit den 75 vomSteckplatz muss da aber schon ein richtiger Brummer kommen damit das nicht mehr reicht, oder?


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2016)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Es kann doch nicht sein das es in der ganzen Flut von NT's nur eine Handvoll im meistgebrauchten Bereich zwischen 4-500W gibt die eine Empfehliung verdient haben.



Ist aber so. Die meisten Netzteile sind zwar nett, aber haben eben hier und da Schwächen und wenn du ein besseres Netzteil bekommen kannst, das eben 10€ mehr kostet, dann wird dazu geraten, 10€ mehr auszugeben. Denn 10€ sind bei einem Budget von 800 oder mehr Euro nicht viel.
Schließlich geben die Leute für OC Karten, Gaming Kühlern und was auch immer schon mal deutlich mehr als 10€ mehr aus.


----------



## DarkScorpion (10. Januar 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> habt ihr schon denn aktuellen artikel ähm Werbeartikel bei hwluxx gesehen?
> 
> Thermaltake Smart DPS G ? smartes Netzteil im Komplettsystem - Hardwareluxx
> 
> ...


Ich habe mich beim lesen gefragt, was sie da getestet haben.

Die Headline suggeriert einen NT Test. Der Artikel rückt bei den Tests jedoch das Gesamtsystem in den Mittelpunkt. Dazwischen hauptsächlich PR Gelaber.

Könnte also 1:1 aus der PR Abteilung von Thermaltake oder One kommen


----------



## DerFoehn (10. Januar 2016)

@Schnitzels Edit: Das Problem bei den aktuellen Empfehlungen ala GTX 970 oder R9 390 sind die Peaks. Die angegebene Leistungsaufnahme ist der Durchschnittsverbrauch, die R9 390 hat laut Tomshardware teilweise Peaks auf über 400 Watt. Da wird das E10 dann abschalten.

Für Mittelklasse Karten sollte es aber ausreichen.


----------



## poiu (10. Januar 2016)

@Schnitzel 

abner die diskusion hast du doch überall siehe RAM, Mainboards usw. und eigentlich geht soweiso alles Richtung Optik 



Threshold schrieb:


> Was soll das denn sein?
> Aber Brockmann und Hardwareluxx. Kannst du sowieso knicken.



Der Matthias ist eigentlich ein netter, echt ungewöhnlicher "Test"


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Januar 2016)

Ne 390 ist ja mit über 350 Watt im System im Spielbetrieb auch nix was an ein 400w NT gehört.
Aber die 970 hat im Gesamtsystem außerhalb von extremen Tests mit 100 Prozent Auslastung um 250 Watt.
Da muss das 400er doch ab können.


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Der Matthias ist eigentlich ein netter, echt ungewöhnlicher "Test"



Solche Werbe Flyer hab ich aber nicht das erste Mal von ihm gesehen.



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ne 390 ist ja mit über 350 Watt im System im Spielbetrieb auch nix was an ein 400w NT gehört.
> Aber die 970 hat im Gesamtsystem außerhalb von extremen Tests mit 100 Prozent Auslastung um 250 Watt.
> Da muss das 400er doch ab können.



Eine Standard 970 sicher, aber bei den OC Versionen würde ich schon aufpassen.


----------



## FrozenPie (10. Januar 2016)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> @Schnitzels Edit: Das Problem bei den aktuellen Empfehlungen ala GTX 970 oder R9 390 sind die Peaks. Die angegebene Leistungsaufnahme ist der Durchschnittsverbrauch, die R9 390 hat laut Tomshardware teilweise Peaks auf über 400 Watt. Da wird das E10 dann abschalten.


Diese Peaks interessieren die Schutzschaltungen herzlich wenig, da die meistens nur ein paar Millisekunden lang sind und damit viel zu schnell für die OCP


----------



## poiu (10. Januar 2016)

kann musss nicht die Fetten Grakas erzeugen da manchmal Kranke lasten, wobei du recht hast im Alltag sollte das natürlich auch mit 400W laufen, aber das es doch mal Zack macht und das NT ausschaltet ist nicht ausgeschlossen.

Oder einfach das HX 450 nehmen sit sowieos ein überlabeltes 550/650W NT


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2016)

Oder ein schickes Rhombustech kaufen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (10. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Oder ein schickes Rhombustech kaufen.


Ihr habt doch keine Ahnung. Alle meine Kumpels haben das Netzteil. Ausserdem will ich ja eine Zweite Grafikkarte einbauen. Und da braucht man 1000 Watt.


----------



## DerFoehn (10. Januar 2016)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Diese Peaks interessieren die Schutzschaltungen herzlich wenig, da die meistens nur ein paar Millisekunden lang sind und damit viel zu schnell für die OCP


Würde trotzdem keine dicke Graka an eine Rail hängen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Januar 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Und da braucht man 1000 Watt.



Komisch, mein Händler hat mir für meine GT 210 schon 800 W empfohlen, als ich SLI mit zwei GT 210 gemacht habe, hat er mir für nur 95 Euro ein Intertech 1200 Watt reingeschraubt. Ein vergleichbares Be Quiet hätte mehr gekostet als der gesamte PC...
Edit : 
Sind SuperFlower Power Leadex Platinum 750 und CoolerMaster V750 gut genug für 2 390?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Januar 2016)

kommt n bissel auf den Unterbau an.
im normalfall ja


----------



## Philipus II (10. Januar 2016)

Solange man keine leistungsfähige "echte" Wakü verbaut - ja!


----------



## Amon (10. Januar 2016)

So, jetzt mal eine Noob Frage.  Ihr redet hier immer von einer Rail oder zwei Rails, von indy oder Gruppe und was weiss ich noch. Kann mir mal wer eine Erklärung zu den Unterschieden geben? Das mit den Rails ist mir ja halbwegs klar aber der Rest...


----------



## the_leon (10. Januar 2016)

Gruppe: die 3,3v und 5v Schiene sind von der 12v abgezweigt, wenn die Leistung auf 12v auf 11v sinkt steigt die auf 5v auf 6v an, dass killt dir die Festplatte.
Bei indy sind sie nicht von einander abhängig.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (10. Januar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> So, jetzt mal eine Noob Frage.   Ihr redet hier immer von einer Rail oder zwei Rails, von indy oder  Gruppe und was weiss ich noch. Kann mir mal wer eine Erklärung zu den  Unterschieden geben? Das mit den Rails ist mir ja halbwegs klar aber der  Rest...




SchwallofText von Threshold


----------



## Amon (10. Januar 2016)

Danke Leute! Jetzt bin ich schlauer. [emoji4]


----------



## Pu244 (11. Januar 2016)

Sorry wenn ich hier etwas aufwäreme, aber das wollte ich los werden.



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Das E9 wurde auch rauf und runter empfohlen, gleich am ersten Tag als das E10 auf dem Markt war kamen die selben Leute um die Ecke und sagten:
> "Das war eh nur leise und ansonsten Technisch eher durchschnittlich, eigentlich gerade so ok" Oh cool, bis gestern war es noch DAS Netzteil, jetzt ist es aber Mist.
> Und DAS ist einer der Hauptgründe aus dem ich die ewige Bequiet E10 Empfehlung einfach Sinnfrei finde. Es gibt einige Technisch bessere Geräte...
> Ich seh es schon kommen, die E11 Reihe kommt auf den Markt und plötzlich ist das E10, so wie jetzt das E9, nur leise, ansonsten halt durchschnitt, gerade so......



Das ist so nicht richtig, schon kurz nachdem es erschienen ist (eigentlich schon vorher) wurde bemängelt dass das E8, dank DC-DC, technisch besser war. Empfohlen wurde es nur weil es so extrem leise war und in den Kaufempfehlungen wurde das auch regelmäßig kritisiert (übrigens hauptsächlich von Threshold), alternativen wurden genannt. Das bessere ist des guten ärgster Feind, wenn das E11, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, pervers gut ist, dann wird man wohl das empfehlen und von einem Neukauf des E10 abraten.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warranty Wars ahoi...
> Welche Festplatte hat heute denn noch 5 oder 7 Jahre GArantie?!
> Es gab da mal 'ne Zeit wo der billigste Eimer 5 Jahre hatte...
> Und Heute?!



Der Gewinner der Garantiekriege steht schon fest: König Kunde.

Ich finde es gut, ich habe z.B. eine Seagateplatte nach 4,5 Jahren eingeschickt und ersatz bekommen. Wenn die 10 Jahre bedeuten das ich mir um klappernde Lüfter usw. 10 Jahre lang keine Sorgen mehr machen muß ist alles in Butter. Außerdem verkaufen sich Dinge mit Restgarantie erheblich besser, auch wenn ich für meine GTX 260 von 2009 nichtmehr soviel rausschlagen kann, über 3 Jahre Garantie hin oder her.

Netzteile gehören zu den tendenziell eher langlebigen Produkten, mein Seasonic X460FL wurde 2011 gekauft, die 5 Jahre Garantie sind bald um, dennoch kostet adäquater Ersatz heute immernoch 100-120€ und es spricht nichts dagegen das Ding weitere 5 Jahre zu benutzen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Oder ein schickes Rhombustech kaufen.



Immerhin hat sich meines 2009 korrekt abgeschaltet (auch wenn es dann ein wenig nach Föhn roch) und ließ sich danach wieder anstandslos starten. Ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl "du sollst mit mir keinen Phenom II X4 940 BE mit GTX 260 betreiben, kauf dir was besseres", das hab ich auch gemacht, allerdings war das E6 (im Gegensatz zum Seasonic X460FL) kein Glücksgriff.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Januar 2016)

Kann mir jemand mit Ahnung ein Multimeter auf Amazon. De für max. 30 Euro empfehlen, falls das ausgesuchte HoldPeak HP760B nicht mehr verfügbar werden würde? Danke im Voraus ^^


----------



## poiu (11. Januar 2016)

die UNI-T sind ganz gut, bei Pollin sogarteuerer die 10€ aufpreis sind die wert

Digital-Multimeter UNI-T UT61B: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
UNI-T UT139C True RMS Digitale Multimeter Digitales Universalmessgerät: Amazon.de: Auto


----------



## Adi1 (11. Januar 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand mit Ahnung ein Multimeter auf Amazon. De für max. 30 Euro empfehlen, falls das ausgesuchte HoldPeak HP760B nicht mehr verfügbar werden würde? Danke im Voraus ^^



Puh, da gibt es ja so viele 

Die Teile von Voltcraft, sind für den Amateurbereich gar nicht mal so schlecht Mess-/OrtungsgerÃ¤te mit Hersteller: Voltcraft, Typ: Multimeter Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Januar 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Puh, da gibt es ja so viele


Einigermaßen Empfehlenswerte? 
Ich hab mir da ein paar von Voltcraft und HoldPeak angeschaut


----------



## Adi1 (11. Januar 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich hab mir da ein paar von Voltcraft und HoldPeak angeschaut



Ich habe mal einen Link eingefügt, kommt darauf an, was du messen möchtest


----------



## ebastler (11. Januar 2016)

Was auch immer du nimmst - du solltest es mit einem teuren Gerät bei sonst wem abgleichen. 
Sonst ist die Messung kaum aussagekräftiger als mit dem Mainboard  (ein ~50€ Uni-T hatte bei 12V fast ein halbes Volt Abweichung gegenüber einem Fluke 177, zum Beispiel).

Das kann auch nur ein Montagsmodelle gewesen sein - aber vertrauen würde ich einem Gerät ohne Kalibrations-Zertifikat erst, nachdem ich es mit einigen anderen Geräten verglichen habe.


----------



## poiu (11. Januar 2016)

welches uni-t, ich kalibriere nicht nur die  Multimeter immer selsbt.

Deshalb würde ich eherlich gesagt keine kaufen die man nicht selsbt mit einem Normal eichen kann 

Meisnt nicht das es etwas viel wäre von einem 40 teuren das gleiche zu erwarten wie einem Fluke das fast das 10 Fache kostet


----------



## ebastler (11. Januar 2016)

Naja, ich erwarte keine 0,09% maximale Abweichung. Aber 0,5V auf 12V sind immerhin fast 5% 

Immer vergleichen halt. Mein 177 hab ich mit insgesamt 3 anderen Fluke 177 und zwei unbekannten Agilent abgeglichen - immer bis aufs letzte Digit identische Werte.


----------



## poiu (11. Januar 2016)

ja dasist echt komisch Oo

die Conrad teile sidn aber auch manchmal dreck


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Januar 2016)

Naja ich nehme am besten eines, wo solche Klagen nicht erst kommen. 0,5 Volt sind ja schon Welten. Vielleicht hole ich mir ja eines der Voltcraft. Kann mir einer eines speziell empfehlen und sagen: das ist für die Kohle echt in Ordnung?


----------



## poiu (11. Januar 2016)

apropos abweichung da wären wir beim Netzteil  Thema Sunmoon Teststation


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2016)

Ich halte immer die Zunge dran, die ist auf 0,05 Volt Abweichung gesetzt.


----------



## DerFoehn (11. Januar 2016)

Kann man dich auch ausleihen?


----------



## poiu (11. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich halte immer die Zunge dran, die ist auf 0,05 Volt Abweichung gesetzt.



genauer als die sunmoon und 90% von dem sonstigen rotz 

du musst dich patentieren lassen


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2016)

Ich hab das ja deswegen gemacht, weil ich bei der SunMoon bei 5 Tests 8 Ergebnisse hatte.  



poiu schrieb:


> du musst dich patentieren lassen



Da hat Apple sicher schon ein Patent drauf.


----------



## Philipus II (11. Januar 2016)

Die Sunmoon ATE sind aus Preis-Leistungs-Sicht schon geeignet. Man muss aber genau wisen, was sie können und was nicht und wie man die Ergebnisse bewerten muss. Viele wichtiige Dinge kann man mit einer Sunmoon schlicht nicht machen, für andere eignet sie sich hingegen ohne nennenswerten Nachteil. Während eine Sunmoon 8800 oder 5500 in der richtigen Konfiguration für Qualitätskontrolle und RMA-Prüfung 1A ist, ist sie für andere Aufgabenstellungen schlicht ungeeignet. Ein guter Techniker weiß das aber.

Schief geht das ganze meist legendär, wenn weniger qualifizierte Bediener mit einfacher Technik wie Sunmoon oder FAST ATE zusammentreffen.


----------



## poiu (11. Januar 2016)

Dito 

 ach Philip ich sage das schon seit jahren nicht das Equipment macht das Ergebnis sondern die Person davor sitzt und ein Depp bleibt ein Depp auch bei Chroma werten  

 ein erfahrener Techniker kann auch aus einer Sunmoon solide Werte produzieren, wenn er die Grenzen der technik kennt, denn das ist das A und O wenn man die grenzen kennt und innerhalb agiert ist das ganze Ok

 aber wenn ich mir denn Großteil ansehe, da bekommen es doch die meisten nichtmal hin die Lasten nach 80 Plus zu berechnen.

Die Sunny ist ein hervorragender RMA tester, vorallem mit der sofware ermöglicht diese das schnelle Prüfen von Garantie & Co fällen

Bedingt natürlich ach für Last Test Schutzschaltlungen Tests und restweligkeit geeignet


----------



## Philipus II (11. Januar 2016)

Die Chroma gleicht manches Unwissen und so manche Unachtsamkeit noch aus. Höherwertige Technik reduziert den Gesamt-Fehler bei schlechter Bedienung immer noch. Zum Teil alleine deswegen, weil die Chroma-Software deinen Fehler erkennt und sagt, dass das keine gute Idee ist 

Absolut gesehen ist jedoch Wissen der wichtigere Faktor. Vor allem, weil ein wissender Anwender die Grenzen seiner Technik genau kennt.


----------



## poiu (11. Januar 2016)

wobei Chroma auch der Listan Report noch mehr Fachwissen erfordert, bei der Auswertung muss man wissen was man dann überhaupt vor sich hat. auch wenn es auf denn ersten Blick auf dem Silber Tablett serviert bekommt.

korrekt wobei der letzte Satz ist allgemeine Gültigkeit besitzt  wenn man sich seiner grenzen bewusst ist , hat man immer ein Wissensvorsprung.

Am ende ist alles halt MacGyver  Prinzip


----------



## Philipus II (11. Januar 2016)

Ich behaupte mal: Ohne Erfahrung an einer klassischen Teststation mit manueller Messung von Spannung, Strom und Restwelligkeit fehlt einem das Verständnis, um eine computergesteuerte Chroma ATS/ATE selbst zu bedienen. Durch die Automatisierung verlagert man dann den Arbeitsaufwand von repetitiven Tätigkeiten zur Software-Anpassung.


----------



## Pu244 (12. Januar 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Am ende ist alles halt MacGyver  Prinzip



Das Netzteil mit einer Büroklammer gebrückt und gestartet, als Hochlastwiderstände dienen ein paar große Stücke Kohle, den Stromfluß liest man anhand des Glühens der Drähte ab und die Spannung (wie Threshold gesagt hat) mit der Zunge.

Die Restwelligkeit wird etwas komplizierter, aber ein Oszilloskop kann man sich recht einfach aus einer Glasflsche, einem Leuchtsticker und einer alten Mikrowelle basten. Die nötige Hochvakuumkammer stellt man sich aus einem alten Heizkessel, etwas Beton, ein paar großen Brocken Kohle (die Hochlastwiderstände hat man ja sowieso) und ein paar alten Fieberthermometern mit Quecksilber selbst her.

Warum also so blöd sein und Geld ausgeben?


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Januar 2016)

Naja, schau dir mal einige EEVBLOG Videos zum Thema Osziloskop an.
Da siehst dann einige interessante Dinge...
Kurz: Wenn du da nicht aufpasst, fängst dir irgendwelche Strahlung von irgendwo her ein, die aber nicht von der zu testenden Schaltung kommt...

DAzu:
Die meisten haben einfach mal NULL Plan, tun aber so als wüssten sie alles.
Das fängt dann bei den Kondensatoren an (nur japanische sind toll, Primärkondensator muss 105°C sein und Schaltung sieht aufgeräumt aus)...

Dass das alles bisserl komplizierter ist, sollte klar sein. Und dass man Kondensatoren nicht nach Hersteller bewerten kann, einleuchten.
Denn viele Hersteller haben unterschiedliche Serien im Angebot und meist kommt bei den 'Billigeren' eben auch die billigeren zum EInsatz.
Ists da ein Wunder, dass die Elkos dann platzen?! I don't think so...

Oder auch andere Dinge...
Man verzettelt sich in irgendwelchen völlig irrelevanten Details und bewertet das Netzteil auch völlig falsch.


Quasi Netzteiltester-Bullshit Bingo spielen die dort...

Dabei wird dann die Restwelligkeit und/oder Spannungsregulation verhert. Aber ehrlich: Hat jemand mal die Spannungsqualität IM Rechner gemessen?
Und mal geschaut, wie übel der Mist da ausschaut?!

Und da glaubt man dann ernsthaft daran, dass diese zwei Faktoren von Bedeutung wären?!
Ja, nee, is klar...
Insbesondere wenn man eine CD/DVD/BD ins Laufwerk legt, schaut die Restwelligkeit/Spannungsregulation richtig geil aus.
Auch bei anderen Lastschwankungen...

Aber hier sind wir dann bei dem Punkt angelangt, den einige Netzteile diese Tage wirklich richtig doll verkacken:
Schutzschaltungen.

DAS ist mit das wichtigste beim Netzteil. Wenn man irgendwo aus welchen Gründen auch immer, einen Kurzschluss (Masseschluss) verursacht, sollte das Netzteil ohne Probleme abschalten - und nicht irgendein Bauteil abfackeln lassen und/oder aber selbst dabei sterben.
Und genau das scheint in diesen Tagen häufiger der Fall zu sein.

Denn was nutzt es, ein NEtzteil mit 5-10mV Restwelligkeit auf den Leitungen bei 0,5-1% Spannungsregulation zu haben, wenn der Eimer den Fehlerfall nicht erkennt und dabei eben nicht abschaltet. Oder dabei sogar stirbt.

Und hier wären wir wieder bei deisen 8 Pin Dingern, die eben nur Hilfschips sind, die man in Verbindung mit weiteren Chips nutzen muss.
Sei es sowas wie ein WT7518 oder aber LM393 bzw 339...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Januar 2016)

da dürften auch vereinzelt HDDs zu seltsamen Westen führen.

Ich hab nämlich dass Gefühl,  dass mein Strommessgerät da recht sensibel drauf reagiert und unerklärlichen im Power factor schwankt. Dass deutet ja darauf hin, dass dort irgendwie ne Störquellen ist. zumal ich bei Messungen ohne Emotionen,  sprich ohne Lüfter und hdds meist null Schwankung hab.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Januar 2016)

Wenn ich mit dem Multimeter (wahrscheinlich am Molex) an einem meiner 7-8 Netzteile Spannungen Messe, stelle ich Wechsel- oder Gleichstrom ein? Denn eigentlich ist ja nie der optimale Fall der völligen Gleichspannung bei Gleichrichtung, oder? (Mein Gedankengang wegen Restwelligkeit und so)


----------



## poiu (12. Januar 2016)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal: Ohne Erfahrung an einer klassischen Teststation mit manueller Messung von Spannung, Strom und Restwelligkeit fehlt einem das Verständnis, um eine computergesteuerte Chroma ATS/ATE selbst zu bedienen. Durch die Automatisierung verlagert man dann den Arbeitsaufwand von repetitiven Tätigkeiten zur Software-Anpassung.



so extrem würde ich das nicht sehen, man muss in beiden Fällen die Grundlagen kennen und verstehen, bei automatischen verlagert sich dann alles auf die Software was dann auch gewisse skills voraussetzt^^


Betreff DVD & Co

ja HDD, DVD da sind die Motoren zuständig, so ein Motor wenn der anspringt hat deutliche auswirkungen

Kennt man übrigens auch aus dem Stromnetz  wenn da der Nachbar die Bohrmaschine anwirft


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Januar 2016)

Stefan bei mir nicht, das Ding läuft bei mir mit 36V Akkus und treibt sogar 25mm Löcher in hochfesten Beton


----------



## gorgeous188 (12. Januar 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit dem Multimeter (wahrscheinlich am Molex) an einem meiner 7-8 Netzteile Spannungen Messe, stelle ich Wechsel- oder Gleichstrom ein? Denn eigentlich ist ja nie der optimale Fall der völligen Gleichspannung bei Gleichrichtung, oder? (Mein Gedankengang wegen Restwelligkeit und so)



Ein paar mV bei 12V? Und das auch noch auf den üblichen 50 bis 60Hz? Natürlich musst du da Gleich*spannung* einstellen. Wechselspannung ist auf eine komplette Sinuswelle zwischen -12 und +12V ausgelegt in diesem Fall.

Wenn du nur gaaaanz wenig Hz hast, könntest du eine Wechselspannung auch auf Einstellung Gleichspannung messen, und dann den Spannungsverlauf beobachten.

Strommessung ist wieder was anderes und findet zwischen Spannungsquelle und Verbraucher statt, nicht parallel dazu. Gibt es überhaupt "werkstattübliche" Messgeräte, die Wechselstrom messen können?


----------



## ebastler (12. Januar 2016)

Die meisten mir bekannten Multimeter können Strom AC oder DC messen.


----------



## gorgeous188 (12. Januar 2016)

Habe ich das dann mit der messbaren Stromstärke verwechselt? Irgendwas war doch bei der Strommessung, wo die einfacheren Messgeräte eingeschränkt sind. Nur bis 0,1A oder 1A? Muss ich mal auf meinem billigen 10eur Baumarkt Messgerät nachsehen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Januar 2016)

Ein 30€ Multimeter sollte 10A vertragen können.


----------



## ebastler (12. Januar 2016)

Im Normalfall ja. Ich hab auch ein billiges Baumarktgerät, das kann bis zu 10A DC. Papas Voltcraft sogar 20A AC und DC, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe. Mein Fluke macht wiederum maximal 10A AC und DC.


----------



## Pu244 (12. Januar 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ein 30€ Multimeter sollte 10A vertragen können.



Ja,
aber da ist Vorsicht angesagt, das ist dann eigentlich immer ungesichert und nur auf maximal 5-6sec ausgelegt.

Außerdem hat man da einen speziellen Eingang, vergißt man umzustecken knallt es, auch wenn man auf Spannungsmessung zurückschaltet. Ich hab aus versehen damit die Spannung im öffentlichem Netz messen wollen, es war noch umgesteckt, wenigstens wußte ich danach das der Sicherungsautomat funktioniert.


----------



## ebastler (12. Januar 2016)

Ist mir auch schon passiert - bei mir waren dann halt 5€ Sicherung tot. Papas Voltcraft war damals auch recht billig und hat die 400mA und die 20A Skala jeweils mit einer großen Sicherung (sandgefüllt) abgesichert. Manche Hersteller kriegen es auch bei Budget-Geräten hin


----------



## Adi1 (12. Januar 2016)

Es gibt schon brauchbare Multimeter, welche 10A für einen Messzeitraum von ca. 10s aushalten 

Diese sind auch schon von Werk her kalibriert, kosten ca. 30-40 Taler, bei einer Messgenauigkeit von +/- 0,5 Prozent 

Wer jedoch die Restwelligkeit genau ermitteln möchte, kommt um ein gutes Oszi nicht herum


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (12. Januar 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, schau dir mal einige EEVBLOG Videos zum Thema Osziloskop an.
> Da siehst dann einige interessante Dinge...
> Kurz: Wenn du da nicht aufpasst, fängst dir irgendwelche Strahlung von irgendwo her ein, die aber nicht von der zu testenden Schaltung kommt...
> 
> ...



Willst du mit deine Aussage da auf irgendein bestimmtes Netzteil hinaus ???
Denn bin ich ehrlich, Spannungsstabilität und Restwelligkeit sind mir bei einem Netzteil schon wichtig ... Schutzschaltung / Verkabelung selbstverständlich auch und am Ende kommt die Effektivität 

EDIT:

Bestückung habe ich vergessen ... Muss nicht immer extrem hochwertig sein, aber mindestens durchdacht und dem Garantiezeitraum angepasst


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Januar 2016)

Naja, hauptsächlich auf das ganze Zeugs mit 8pin Sicherungschip, die auch gern mal abfackeln...
Computerbase konnte wohl einige Netzteile, u.A. auch von Seasonic zerstören...

Und kein Reviewer testet mal, ob die Netzteile sich selbst zerstören...
Aber zieht dann massigst Punkte ab, wenn man keine japanischen KOndensatoren im Netzteil vorfindet


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (12. Januar 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, hauptsächlich auf das ganze Zeugs mit 8pin Sicherungschip, die auch gern mal abfackeln...
> Computerbase konnte wohl einige Netzteile, u.A. auch von Seasonic zerstören...



Ja ja, Gruppe ohne OCP ... Das iss ne ganz feine Sache


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber zieht dann massigst Punkte ab, wenn man keine japanischen KOndensatoren im Netzteil vorfindet



Hauptsache Primär ist ein 105° Japanischer drin, der Rest ist ja egal.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Januar 2016)

Meint ihr 
Hand-Multimeter digital VOLTCRAFT VC150-1 CAT III 250 V Anzeige (Counts): 2000 https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00KVGZFGM/ref=cm_sw_r_wa_awd_1FsLwbSVANE6Y
Ist i. O. Für meine Zwecke? Für mich klingen die Daten doch einigermaßen ansprechend, sogar ein Temperatur Sensor bei


----------



## Pu244 (12. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hauptsache Primär ist ein 105° Japanischer drin, der Rest ist ja egal.



85°C geht auch, Hauptsache japanisch, am besten Panasonic (Thermaltake hat mal sowas gebaut)


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Januar 2016)

Ihr könnt ja mal einen blick auf die neueren Hardwareinsights Reviews werfen...

Aber dann kommen solche Aussagen vom Tester: Warum soll ich OCP/OPP/Whatever testen, wenn das nicht angegeben ist 
Aber gerade das ist doch mit am wichtigsten, wie die letzten Computerbase Reviews gezeigt haben. Insbesondere das Low Cost Roundup, bei dem ein Seasonic gestorben ist, der Rest weit außerhalb der Spec war...


----------



## EastCoast (13. Januar 2016)

Naja:
Silverstone Strider Essential Gold 600 W ? bringing essential to next level

Bei diesem FSP-Teil ist es ja auch offensichtlich, dass die Schutzschaltungen zu spät (oder gar nicht?) greifen.  Das stellt der Test ja durchaus klar.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Januar 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Ja,
> aber da ist Vorsicht angesagt, das ist dann eigentlich immer ungesichert und nur auf maximal 5-6sec ausgelegt.
> 
> Außerdem hat man da einen speziellen Eingang, vergißt man umzustecken knallt es, auch wenn man auf Spannungsmessung zurückschaltet. Ich hab aus versehen damit die Spannung im öffentlichem Netz messen wollen, es war noch umgesteckt, wenigstens wußte ich danach das der Sicherungsautomat funktioniert.


Gute Geräte können in etwa 30 Sekunden messen. Man sollte aber nicht außer Acht lassen, dass bei 99% der Low-Budget-Multimeter die Messspitzen das Problem sind. Diese sind oft nur bis 10A frei gegeben.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Januar 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Meint ihr
> Hand-Multimeter digital VOLTCRAFT VC150-1 CAT III 250 V Anzeige (Counts): 2000 https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00KVGZFGM/ref=cm_sw_r_wa_awd_1FsLwbSVANE6Y
> Ist i. O. Für meine Zwecke? Für mich klingen die Daten doch einigermaßen ansprechend, sogar ein Temperatur Sensor bei



Das reicht für einfache Messungen dicke


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Januar 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das reicht für einfache Messungen dicke


Ok danke dann kaufe ich das Gerät


----------



## Adi1 (14. Januar 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ok danke dann kaufe ich das Gerät



Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Januar 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß damit


Danke. Habe es bestellt....


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Januar 2016)

Hm, was finden einige Leute eigentlich immer so an den COrsair RMx Geräten?
Ich find die bei weitem nicht so toll, dass man sie in den Himmel loben muss.
Ganz im Gegenteil. Nur ein 8pin SIcherungschip, dadurch keine Überwachung der +12V Leitung...


----------



## captain_drink (14. Januar 2016)

Ich warte da immer noch auf den CB-Test.
Dass man keine OCP auf 12V braucht, solange die OPP diese Funktion übernehmen kann und OCP auf den Minor-Rails vorhanden ist, hat ja das Leadex gezeigt.


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2016)

Tja, aber wenn das schlecht implementiert wird, kannst du das knicken.
Also lieber gleich OCP verbauen.


----------



## captain_drink (14. Januar 2016)

Schon, beim Leadex ist es aber gut implementiert. Anders als z.B. beim EVGA GS schaltet da alles korrekt ab.
Aber ja, gerade bei solchen Lösungen ohne OCP sind Tests der Schutzschaltungen wichtig (und leider kaum zu bekommen).


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2016)

Tests von Schutzschaltungen sind immer wichtig.
Wenn einer im Review nur darauf hinweist, dass laut Datenblatt das und das verbaut sein soll, kannst du das Review auch ins Klo werfen.


----------



## Philipus II (14. Januar 2016)

Ein Hinweis: Es gibt hier mehrere technische unterschiedliche Umsetzungen.
1. Kein OCP auf +12V. OCP auf +3,3V und +5V. OVP/UVP auf allen Schienen. Das macht z.B. Super Flower. Harmlos, wenn sauber umgesetzt. Kann je nach Netzteildesign aber sogar mehr Geld kosten als mit OCP.
2. Kein OCP auf +12V, kein UVP/OVP auf +12V, aber volle Überwachung der Minor Rails inkl OCP. Das macht z.B. Aerocool beim Xpredator (M). Diese Lösung ist etwas schlechter, aber viele Problemfälle werden noch erkannt. 
3. Keinerlei Überwachung der +12V, kein OCP auf Minor Rails, DC-DC ->nicht gut
4. Keinerlei Überwachung der +12V, kein OCP auf Minor Rails, gruppenreguliert->Kann im Schadenfalls von einer Komponente des Rechners zudem schlimmstenfalls andere Komponenten töten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Januar 2016)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Ich warte da immer noch auf den CB-Test.
> Dass man keine OCP auf 12V braucht, solange die OPP diese Funktion übernehmen kann und OCP auf den Minor-Rails vorhanden ist, hat ja das Leadex gezeigt.


Das Problem bei den 8pin Teilen ist, dass die die +12V Leitung gar nicht überwachen.
Auch +3,3V und +5V ist mangelhaft, aber hier kann man OCP auf den Schienen auf dem DC-DC Modul implementieren.

Bleibt also noch UVP und OVP auf allen Leitungen.
Das ist nur bei 3V3 und +5V vorhanden - bei +12V idR nur UVP.

SPrich: Wenn die +12V Leitung auf 20V ansteigt, explodiert zwar das Netzteil, dein Rechner, es schaltet aber nicht unbedingt ab...
Bzw nur weil der SIcherungschip gegrillt wird...


----------



## Hibble (14. Januar 2016)

Beim WT7502 ist aber auch OVP dabei. Wobei ich nicht ganz verstehe, wofür OVP auf 12V bei einem Netzteil dessen Haupt-Konverter sowieso auf 12V regelt überhaupt gut sein soll. Da wird es einfach niemals der Fall sein, dass die Spannung zu hoch geht. Das wäre nur relevant wenn man ungeklemmte induktive Lasten abrupt abschaltet (solche gibts aber beim PC nicht). Und bitte kommt mir nicht mit irgendwelchen banalen Antworten, ich weiß wovon ich spreche..


----------



## poiu (14. Januar 2016)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Ich warte da immer noch auf den CB-Test.
> Dass man keine OCP auf 12V braucht, solange die OPP diese Funktion übernehmen kann und OCP auf den Minor-Rails vorhanden ist, hat ja das Leadex gezeigt.




 wer soll denn das bei CB testen, der Chiller ist doch seit Dezember weg und der neue fängt doch erst an


----------



## EastCoast (14. Januar 2016)

Ach. das ist ja schade. Hatte mich schon langsam gewundert, warum sich bei CB in Sachen NT-Tests nichts mehr zu tun scheint. Naja, jetzt weiß ich ja warum das so ist.


----------



## poiu (14. Januar 2016)

nach 10 Monaten hat Chiller aufgehört, aber es fängt ein neuer an

 lange kann CB die leute ja nciht halten Flori, Pfab, Hendrik.... ich würde da nie anfangen X-D


----------



## EastCoast (14. Januar 2016)

Ja stimmt, die Fluktuation bei den CB-Testern (oder sollte ich sagen der Verschleiß? ) ist da schon recht hoch.
Aber abwarten, der Philip war ein Guter, der Hendrik war ein Guter, dann wird's "der Neue" wohl auch werden.


----------



## Philipus II (14. Januar 2016)

Ich war knapp über 2 Jahre dabei, das ist doch in unserer schnelllebigen Zeit schon ganz gut, finde ich


----------



## poiu (14. Januar 2016)

pfiff ich sage nur 2011 solange bin ich schon in der Redaktion


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Januar 2016)

Hibble schrieb:


> Wobei ich nicht ganz verstehe, wofür OVP auf 12V bei einem Netzteil dessen Haupt-Konverter sowieso auf 12V regelt überhaupt gut sein soll.


Weil es ja ach nie und nimmer irgendwelche Fehler bei der Regelung, im Primärkreis oder sonstige Fehler geben kann, die dazu führen können, dass die +12V Leitung außerhalb der Spec ist...



Hibble schrieb:


> Und bitte kommt mir nicht mit irgendwelchen banalen Antworten, ich weiß wovon ich spreche..


...sagen meist die Leite, bei denen das Gegenteil der Fall ist...

Aber dass du das eh nicht so genau mit der Implementierung von Schutzschaltungen nimmst, wissen wir ja seit deinen Empfehlungen vom EVGA GS, dass aber von dem einen oder anderem gekillt wurde...

...womit wir wieder beim Thema der (funktionierenden) Schutzschaltungen wären und dass es eben KEINE sinnlosen oder unnötigen Schutzschaltungen gibt...

Das ist ja ungefähr so, als wenn du sagen würdest, dass Scheibenbremsen (vorn) völliger Käse wären und Trommelbremsen völlig ausreichend wären, insbesondere da die Felge dann sauber bleibt...


----------



## captain_drink (15. Januar 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> wer soll denn das bei CB testen, der Chiller ist doch seit Dezember weg und der neue fängt doch erst an



Das hatte ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Zumindest unter dem Avatar steht auch noch "Redakteur"...
Schade auch deshalb, weil einige Reviews anscheinend ja schon in der Mache bzw. fast fertig waren.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (15. Januar 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das ist ja ungefähr so, als wenn du sagen würdest, dass Scheibenbremsen (vorn) völliger Käse wären und Trommelbremsen völlig ausreichend wären, insbesondere da die Felge dann sauber bleibt...


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> ich würde da nie anfangen X-D



Das ist alles eine Frage der Dicke des Umschlages. 
Ab wie viel Zentimeter fängst du an?


----------



## gorgeous188 (15. Januar 2016)

Ist halt die Frage, ob da X 500 Euro Scheine oder 100 Yuan Scheine (=14eur) drin sind


----------



## poiu (15. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist alles eine Frage der Dicke des Umschlages.
> Ab wie viel Zentimeter fängst du an?



na ja kannst nicht alles mit Kohle aufwiegen

deshalb hatte ich mich da gar nicht beworben, weiß von der Stelle aber schon seit über einen Monat, das hatte ich aber auch schon nicht als Pfab aufgehört hat


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2016)

Man hat versucht, sich zu locken?


----------



## poiu (15. Januar 2016)

Nein schon länger nicht mehr mit denn Kollegen von CB gesprochen

mir ist das einfach zu stressig da X-D a


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Januar 2016)

Sind Spannungen von einem NT auf 12V bei Dualcore Volllast 12,36 bzw 5V 5.14 V bedenklich? 
Und für nen Athlon XP PC 11,97V und 4,98 V?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Januar 2016)

Ich würde sagen, Nope, alles noch im Rahmen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Januar 2016)

Ähm ok danke... 
Das SuperFlower wird eh gegen ein Silverstone SST St50f getauscht... Da kommen 12,15 V raus


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Januar 2016)

Lach, na bei der 12v schiene muss man meiner Meinung nach nicht so extrem auf den Wert gucken,  da werden eh nur Motoren direkt mit angetrieben,  der rest läuft ja noch mal über ne Spannungsregelung, und da machen +-0,15 v bei der Ausgangsspannung auch keinen SuperGAU 
Bei 5v und 3,3v sieht das a weng anders aus, da sind die Auswirkungen etwas größer.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Januar 2016)

So geht mal wieder um mein SuperFlower 
Die alte Dell Krücke( Ax2 3800+/1950pro, 3Ram 3 Sata) verbraucht im Idle mit meinem Cougar A350 81 Watt. Mit einer Effizienz von 82% komme ich auf 66 Watt. So weit, so gut. Mein SuperFlower Sf400hg (glaube ich) braucht am gleichen PC 111 Watt im Idle... Kommen da 60% hin


----------



## Jolly91 (18. Januar 2016)

Wäre es eigentlich sinnvoll ein Netzteil oben zu positionieren wenn man oben die kühlere Luft aufgrund von Überdruck im Gehäuse hat? 

Die Temperaturen sind von vorne, hinten unten und hinten oben 40°C / 40°C / 35°C.

So sieht das im näheren aus.


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2016)

Wenns unten ist und die Luft von außen beziehen kann, ist es aber noch kühler.


----------



## Körschgen (18. Januar 2016)

Ich würde es unten lassen und drehen, falls dein Case eine Ansaugung im Boden für das Netzteil hat.

So wie es im Moment ist, ziehen sich NT und GPU gegenseitig die Luft weg...


----------



## Jolly91 (18. Januar 2016)

Das meine ich ja, es kann nicht gedreht werden, da es unten keine Öffnung gibt.

Vor dem Netzteil habe ich beispielsweise 35,7°C, und oben im HDD Käfig sind es kühle 29,5°C.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Januar 2016)

Stichsäge


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Januar 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Stichsäge


Casemod mal anders?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Januar 2016)

Why anders? Form follows function.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Januar 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Why anders? Form follows function.


Ach vielleicht  modde ich dann ja auch noch meine drei OEM Gehäuse...


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Januar 2016)

So, bei 2 Netzteilen neue Kondensatoren eingelötet, bei einem sogar 'nen neues ATX Kabel 

Das eine war das Enermax EG-365VE von 2006.
Das andere ist ein OEM Flex ATX Netzteil, bei dem ich natürlich nicht genau weiß, was ich damit machen soll


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Januar 2016)

Dreirad, das hab ich auch schon gemacht, um z.b. nen 120mm Lüfter verbauen zu können.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Januar 2016)

Ich modde dann eines so, das ich so einen Mini Desktop Tower (mit vielleicht 32cm Länge) dass Grafikkarten bis 40cm und ein 280mm Radiator reinpasst


----------



## Jolly91 (20. Januar 2016)

Eigentlich müsste ich das Netzteil oben verbauen. Aber wie sieht das dann mit dem Schwerpunkt im Gehäuse aus, das Netzteil wäre dann auf 60cm höhe verbaut.

Die EVGA 980ti Classified ist breiter als die Gigabyte 780 ti WF OC und somit kann noch weniger Luft hinauf und die warme Luft staut sich unter der Grafikkarte. 

Oben habe ich zum Beispiel 37,5°C maximal messen können, unten sind es bis zu 42°C, die sich vor dem Netzteil befinden. Jetzt zieht die Karte Luft hinauf, diese kann nicht vollständig entweichen, also darf das Netzteil die vorgewärmte Luft nach unten ansaugen --> Schwachsinn.

Der 120mm Lüfter hinter dem HDD Käfig bringt auch nicht viel, da sich dahinter eine Abdeckung mit kleineren Schnitten befindet. Da wäre es fast besser, wenn der Airwolf vom gesamten Gehäuse durch´s Netzteil geht, und dann ins freie entweicht. Mehr Volumen, weniger Hitze --> gesünder 

So habe ich keinen Hitzestau im Netzteil, und es würde die Luft vom Gehäuse senkrecht ansaugen.

Bild: dsc_0287ozats.jpg - abload.de
Bild: dsc_0318zkbvo.jpg - abload.de
Bild: dsc_0293xqzar.jpg - abload.de


----------



## Adi1 (20. Januar 2016)

Was spielt denn der Schwerpunkt jetzt eine Rolle ?


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2016)

Wenn du aus Frust gegen trittst, fällt der Rechner vielleicht nicht um, wenn das Netzteil unten ist.


----------



## Adi1 (20. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du aus Frust gegen trittst, fällt der Rechner vielleicht nicht um, wenn das Netzteil unten ist.



Ja gut, wenn man hier einen Gülle-Rechner aufgeschwatzst bekommt 

Dann wäre ich auch etwas frustiert


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Januar 2016)

lach, schon war, aber wer sowas tut ist doch selbst schuld.


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Januar 2016)

Die Jungs von CM haben es doch auch geschafft ein NT mit gutem Schwerpunkt zu montieren  
https://youtu.be/ZjK4_sAl904


----------



## poiu (20. Januar 2016)

haha die Sachen hat der René immer gebastelt für CM, zu jeder Messe gabs was neues


----------



## Pu244 (21. Januar 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Oben habe ich zum Beispiel 37,5°C maximal messen können, unten sind es bis zu 42°C, die sich vor dem Netzteil befinden. Jetzt zieht die Karte Luft hinauf, diese kann nicht vollständig entweichen, also darf das Netzteil die vorgewärmte Luft nach unten ansaugen --> Schwachsinn.



Seasonic rechnet, meines Wissens, bei allen Eigenkrationen (auch den passiven) damit das die eingesagte Luft 50°C warm ist, wenn es bei dir weniger sind ist alles in Ordnung. Der Nachteil ist das die Dinger im Verhältnis zu anderen Netzteilen recht laut sind, die haben entweder eine Temperaturüberwachung oder sie gehen davon aus das die Luft lediglich 40°C warm ist. PCGH hat das G550 ja auch in der Lautstärke ordentlich runter bekommen, ich glaube ich weiß wo sie angesetzt haben.


----------



## gorgeous188 (21. Januar 2016)

Auf das Niveau eines E10 sind sie aber leider trotzdem nicht gekommen. Ein leises Rauschen ist immer noch vorhanden. Liegt aber wahrscheinlich eher am Lüftergitter.


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2016)

Kann auch am Lüfter selbst liegen. Wenn ich nicht irre, ist ein Doppelkugellager Lüfter verbaut.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Januar 2016)

Also bis etwa 50-60% ist das doch fast unhörbar 

Darüber helfen selbst 12°C nicht wirklich


----------



## Jolly91 (21. Januar 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Seasonic rechnet, meines Wissens, bei allen Eigenkrationen (auch den passiven) damit das die eingesagte Luft 50°C warm ist, wenn es bei dir weniger sind ist alles in Ordnung. Der Nachteil ist das die Dinger im Verhältnis zu anderen Netzteilen recht laut sind, die haben entweder eine Temperaturüberwachung oder sie gehen davon aus das die Luft lediglich 40°C warm ist. PCGH hat das G550 ja auch in der Lautstärke ordentlich runter bekommen, ich glaube ich weiß wo sie angesetzt haben.



Ich rede vom X-750 km³. Ich werd´s dennoch raufsetzen, da ich der Grafikkarte einen Morpheus verpassen will im Moment wären dann nur 4cm Luft zwischen NT und Graka. ^^


----------



## poiu (21. Januar 2016)

X und Platin sind keine G Serie, die Luftsteuerung ist gänzlich anders.


4cm sind noch OK aber der Morpheus ist auch fetter


----------



## Jolly91 (21. Januar 2016)

Ich hab jetzt knappe 11cm Luft, zwischen den 100mm Lüftern der Classi und des 135mm Lüfter vom Seasonic Netzteil. Nachher wären es 4cm, zwischen zwei 120mm Noiseblocker PL-2 und dem Netzteillüfter. Die beiden Noiseblocker wollen Luft rauftransportieren, das Netzteil zieht die nach unten. Die zerreißen dann die Luft.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Januar 2016)

Hast Angst das die dann da Kernspaltung machen?


----------



## Jolly91 (21. Januar 2016)

Stell dir mal vor die Kiste würde Energie erzeugen. Dann rennt der Rechner auf Starkstrom.


----------



## EastCoast (21. Januar 2016)

Ich zitiere mich nur ungerne selbst, aber da ich damals™ keine wirkliche Antwort auf meine Frage bekommen konnte, versuche ich's eben noch einmal. 
Hier ein Link zu dem Gerät, falls das irgendwie hilfreich sein sollte:
Schaltnetzteil NTS 120W USB 12-22V bis 6,5A stabilisiert bei EZV Weber - Großhandel für Elektro-Zubehör




EastCoast schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand, was von diesem goobay Notebook-Netzteil zu halten ist?
> 
> Das Ding befeuert seit nunmehr drei Jahren mein Laptop, fast im Dauerbetrieb. Top, Flop oder so la la?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the_leon (23. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was isn das fürn Ding?
Sieht nach OEM aus. (aus nem Alienware teil)
weiterverwenden? (i5 6500+970)


----------



## poiu (23. Januar 2016)

@the_leon alienware wahrcheinlich Delta, kannst du weiter verwenden aber du hast denn sticker abgeschnitten die wichtigen infos sehen wir nicht  

@EastCoast schwer, ich denke das dir da keiner was zu sagen kann  da steht kaum was auf dem Sticker


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Januar 2016)

Wowo fast 900w in nem OEM-Netzteil. 
Wobei das wohl mit 4x18A auch gut passt.

Für den Verbrauch des PC aber total oversized.


----------



## the_leon (23. Januar 2016)

Also weiterverwenden?
Ich lass mal n ordentliches Bild machen, ich hab nur des und es ist nicht mein NT


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Januar 2016)

Also normal dürfte das NT von der Leistungsfähigkeit reichen, aber was da genau drin ist?

Vielleicht steht irgendwo ne bezeichnung?


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2016)

War wohl mal ein Alienware Rechner mit zwei Grafikkarten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Januar 2016)

Davon gehe ich auch aus, aber, dass erklärt eben immer noch nicht was für Technik drin steckt.

Wäre das jetzt z.B. das Delta DPS-500QB würden wir wohl alle sagen, Nimm, ist n echt gutes Ding. (Kann es natürlich nicht sein, da es ein 875W Gerät ist, und kein 500w)


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Januar 2016)

Ach die Alienware Teile werden wohl gut gehen und wenn nicht ist ja nur 3,5 GB Vram kaputt [emoji38] 
Ne aber ist ja alles langlebig und dürfte technisch passen. Und so uralt kann das nicht sein 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieses ist ein aus einem Dell Optiplex 740, anscheinend gar 80 plus. 
Weiss vielleicht jemand wer das vor ~8 Jahren gefertigt hat?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Januar 2016)

Den Werten nach ist dass zum L6 300w gleich, würde fast mal Schaun, ob das auch FSP APN ist


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Davon gehe ich auch aus, aber, dass erklärt eben immer noch nicht was für Technik drin steckt.



Keine Ahnung, was Delta in den Dingern verbaut.
Effizienz scheint da nicht so wichtig zu sein. Ich kenne jedenfalls kein OEM Netzteil mit Platin oder so.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Januar 2016)

Für Platinum ist der Preisdruck zu groß. 
Aber die gesetzlichen Forderungen müssen ja erfüllt werden.

Die meisten OEM-Geräte sind ja nicht mal DC -DC.


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2016)

Weil die meisten Netzteile auch so um 300-450 Watt haben. Da ist das mit Indy Regulation nicht so entscheidend. Ist halt auch in der Regel immer eine kleine Grafikkarte drin.
Und an einem HP Rechner mit GTX 980 Ti kann ich mich gar nicht erinnern.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Januar 2016)

Auch wahr, wenn dann am ehesten mal ne dicke Workstation, dafür war das 500qb ja auch


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2016)

Man müsste das mal testen, was die einzelnen Netzteile in den Fertig Rechner so bringen.
Das wäre doch mal eine Aufgabe für Poiu.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Januar 2016)

Also das 500qb hab ich da, da vergleiche ich demnächst eh mal.


----------



## poiu (23. Januar 2016)

was wie wo? hab die letzen seiten überflogen werde aber nciht schlau was meinst threshold


----------



## EastCoast (23. Januar 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> @EastCoast schwer, ich denke das dir da keiner was zu sagen kann  da steht kaum was auf dem Sticker



Okay, danke Poiu. Das dachte ich mir schon, aber naja, man kann ja mal fragen. 
Allgemein liest man eben wenig über Notebook-NTs, von daher kann man sich eben nichtmal schnell nen Test oder zwei reinziehen. Aber gut, das Ding werkelt seit über 3 Jahren tadellos, dann bin ich einfach mal optimistisch, dass es noch ne Weile weiterläuft. 

Anderes Thema:
Bin gerade dabei, zum allerersten Mal ein Netzteil zu zerlegen.  Gleich vorweg: Das Ding war letztmals im April 2012 in Gebrauch und stand seither ungenutzt in einem Regal. Ein kürzlich noch in Betrieb gewesenes NT würde ich als Laie aus Sicherheitsgründen natürlich nicht zerlegen!

Fotos gibt's später, muss erst noch den Akku der Kamera aufladen. Macht jedenfalls nen Heidenspaß das Aufschrauben und Caps anschauen etc. Hab mich wie ein Kleinkind gefreut, das gerade die Weihnachtsgeschenke auspackt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Januar 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wowo fast 900w in nem OEM-Netzteil.
> Wobei das wohl mit 4x18A auch gut passt.
> 
> Für den Verbrauch des PC aber total oversized.



*5x* 18A



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Weiss vielleicht jemand wer das vor ~8 Jahren gefertigt hat?


Delta bzw eine Division davon -> NPT = Newton Power


----------



## Pu244 (23. Januar 2016)

Diesmal geht es um Adapter oder auch nicht, da den meisten Boards auch 20 Pin reichen und man die zusätzlichen 3,3 und 5V heute eh nichtmehr braucht.

Netzteil mit 20-Pin-ATX-Stecker an Mainboard mit 24-Pin-Anschluss? Leserbrief der Woche


----------



## DarkScorpion (23. Januar 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Diesmal geht es um Adapter oder auch nicht, da den meisten Boards auch 20 Pin reichen und man die zusätzlichen 3,3 und 5V heute eh nichtmehr braucht.
> 
> Netzteil mit 20-Pin-ATX-Stecker an Mainboard mit 24-Pin-Anschluss? Leserbrief der Woche


Es ist ja nur das Netzteil. Das kann man 30 Jahre lang nutzen, da es ja keine mehr FPS auf den Monitor zaubert.


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> was wie wo? hab die letzen seiten überflogen werde aber nciht schlau was meinst threshold



Schnapp dir mal ein paar OEM Netzteil aus Fertig Rechner von Medion, Dell und Co und teste, was die Netzteile reißen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Januar 2016)

Wobei es nicht nur 10 Jahre sond sondern inzwischen auf 12 Jahre hin geht...

Der 24pin ATX Anschluss kam Zeitgleich mit der EInführung von PCI Express einher.
Und das war irgendwann im Jahre 2004 oder so, mit dem berühmt berüchtigten LGA775 (von dem es 4 Versionen gibt, mindestens)...


Aber das ist eben das Problem, dass das Netzteil nur Strom liefert und man nicht versteht, dass der Strom auch besser und schlechter sein kann...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Januar 2016)

Mich würde mal interessieren wie alt mein SuperFlower ist ^^ ich dachte eher 8 Jahre wg 24u 6 Pin.... 
Ich hab ein 05´er GoldenField und das hat auch nur 20 Pin


----------



## artiboss (23. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

bin durch 'nen anderen User hierauf aufmerksam geworden.
Und zwar geht es um meinen PC.
Der besteht momentan aus:
- i5 2500K Stock mit Stock Cooler
- 8 GB Corsair Vengeance 1600
- MSI GTX 560 Ti HAWK
- Asus P8P67

Dazu habe ich folgendes Netzteil:
550 Watt Super Flower Amazon Non-Modular 80+ Bronze

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/424463-upgrade-von-msi-560-ti-hawk.html
Wie in dem Thread bereits erwähnt, stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich in diesen PC noch eine R9 380, R9 390 oder GTX 960, GTX 970 einbauen kann ohne Probleme mit dem Netzteil zu bekommen.
Meine alte Grafikkarte hatte eine TDP von 170W, genau so wie die GTX 970. Übertakten will ich meine Grafikkarte nicht, keinerlei Voltspielereien oder so. Einfach nur einbauen, Lüfterkurve anpassen und 3-4 Jahre lang noch benutzen.


----------



## Pu244 (23. Januar 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wobei es nicht nur 10 Jahre sond sondern inzwischen auf 12 Jahre hin geht...
> 
> Der 24pin ATX Anschluss kam Zeitgleich mit der EInführung von PCI Express einher.
> Und das war irgendwann im Jahre 2004 oder so, mit dem berühmt berüchtigten LGA775 (von dem es 4 Versionen gibt, mindestens)



So spät erst?

Meines Wissens sollte damit doch die mangelnde Leistungsfähigkeit auf der 5V Schiene, von der damals noch die CPUs ihren Strom bekommen haben, gestärkt werden. Die letzten CPUs, deren Spannungswandler mit 5V versorgt wurden waren die Pentium III und Athon XPs (bei den Athlons kommt es auf das Board an). Erst mit dem P4 machte intel damit Schluß, das war im Jahr 2000, also müßte eigentlich auch der 24 Polige ATX Stecker in den Zeitraum gefallen sein.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber das ist eben das Problem, dass das Netzteil nur Strom liefert und man nicht versteht, dass der Strom auch besser und schlechter sein kann...



Guter Strom:
Aus Akkus, Batterien, 230V einphasig  oder 400V dreiphasig aus der Steckdose.

Schlechter Strom, den es zu meiden gilt:
Blitze, aus elektrischen Stühlen, beim pinkeln auf Oberleitungen (ist schon vorgekommen).


----------



## poiu (23. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schnapp dir mal ein paar OEM Netzteil aus Fertig Rechner von Medion, Dell und Co und teste, was die Netzteile reißen.




boah ey da bin ich aber jetzt stinkig   warum mache ich das hier überhaupt 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duFQIqnIXf4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qoEqJi3E2I

und ich hab das auch hier verlinkt 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...zteile-der-sunmoon-sm5500ate-teststation.html


einzig ein LiteOn hatte ich noch nicht dran und wie das so aussieht wird das auch  nichts mehr in der nähren Zukunft  an der SunMoon, ich hab noch paar Videos aber dann ist wohl vorbei    aber alles hat mal ein Ende und an der Chroma hab ich andere Prioritäten


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2016)

Da kannst du mal sehen, wie sehr du hier beachtet wirst.  



poiu schrieb:


> und an der Chroma hab ich andere Prioritäten



Ms Tech?


----------



## poiu (23. Januar 2016)

An der Chroma kommen halt richtige Reviews und ich hab noch andere Projekte, kommt mit der Zeit, das gewisse video was du mal exklusiv sehen durftest ist nur ein kleiner teil und ok ist auch etwas überfällig ^^

Aber die Umstellung  die die Sache mit der SunMoon ausgelöst hat, hat  hier nun einige dinge beschleunigt bzw in Gang gesetzt  nicht zum schlechten aber aktuell erstmal paar Ziele setzen und realisieren und genug zu tun hab ich für Monate.

Also erstmal keine Extrawürste aber auch da hab ich bestimmt wenn alles läuft wieer Zeit und auch eine nette Idee, aber eile mit weile

@artiboss

ie alten Super Flower hatte derbe Probleme mit Spannungen  ich würde davon abraten, ich kann schlicht nicht einschätzen wie gut das NT die Jahre überdauert hat und die 390 aber auch die 970 sind da nicht ohne 

3-4 Jahre da solltest du vorher das NT tauschen


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2016)

Das hört sich alles sehr gut an.


----------



## gorgeous188 (24. Januar 2016)

> Wobei es nicht nur 10 Jahre sond sondern inzwischen auf 12 Jahre hin geht...
> 
> Der 24pin ATX Anschluss kam Zeitgleich mit der EInführung von PCI Express einher.
> Und das war irgendwann im Jahre 2004 oder so, mit dem berühmt berüchtigten LGA775 (von dem es 4 Versionen gibt, mindestens)





> So spät erst?
> 
> Meines Wissens sollte damit doch die mangelnde Leistungsfähigkeit auf der 5V Schiene, von der damals noch die CPUs ihren Strom bekommen haben, gestärkt werden. Die letzten CPUs, deren Spannungswandler mit 5V versorgt wurden waren die Pentium III und Athon XPs (bei den Athlons kommt es auf das Board an). Erst mit dem P4 machte intel damit Schluß, das war im Jahr 2000, also müßte eigentlich auch der 24 Polige ATX Stecker in den Zeitraum gefallen sein.



Der P4 Stecker für 12V am Prozessor wurde mit den P4 eingeführt, aber schon auf Sockel 478 mit AGP.
Dann kamen die ersten Sockel 775 Mainboards, die aber auch noch mit einem 20poligen ATX Stecker liefen
http://www.asrock.com/mb/photo/775Dual-880Pro(L1).jpg

Außerdem gab es keine "verschiedenen Versionen" vom 775. Es war der langlebigste Sockel von Intel, der vier Generationen von Prozessoren unterstützte:
P4 775, später auch mit HT
Pentium D, die ersten Zweikerner
Core 2 6xxx, auch die ersten Vierkerner
Core 2 8xxx und 9xxx, die neueste Generation
Überall ist der Sockel absolut identisch. Ob der Prozessor erkannt wird hängt einzig und allein vom Mainboard. Von Intel war das gar nicht vorgesehen, das haben die Mainboard Hersteller in Eigenregie gemacht. Nur deswegen läuft auf meinem P43 Board auch noch ein Pentium 4 520 Prescott.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Januar 2016)

Das von dir als Bild verlinkte Bord ist aber kein repräsentatives Beispiel. Das Bord war immer als Brücke zwischen den ganzen Hardwarestandards Alt-Neu zu sehen.

Auch zu der Zeit hatte fast jedes Bord schon 24 Pin Anschlüsse,  auch wenn se oft auch mit 20Pin noch liefen.


----------



## gorgeous188 (24. Januar 2016)

Hat das Asrock zur der Zeit immer besonders sparsam gemacht?
http://www.asrock.com/mb/photo/ConRoe1333-D667 R3.0(L1).jpg
http://www.asrock.com/mb/photo/ConRoe1333-DVIH R2.0(L1).jpg
http://www.asrock.com/mb/photo/775i945GZ(L1).jpg
http://www.asrock.com/mb/photo/ConRoe945G-DVI(L1).jpg
http://www.asrock.com/mb/photo/775i915PL-M(L1).jpg
Und jetzt sag mir bitte nicht, dass die Intel 900 Chipsätze auch immer nur als Brücke gedacht waren


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Januar 2016)

Nein, aber ja, Asrock hat recht lang eher am alten 20er fest gehalten...


----------



## gorgeous188 (24. Januar 2016)

Na gut. Schade dass ich in dieser Äre primär auf Asrock gesetzt habe


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (24. Januar 2016)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Hat das Asrock zur der Zeit immer besonders sparsam gemacht?
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/photo/ConRoe1333-D667 R3.0(L1).jpg
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/photo/ConRoe1333-DVIH R2.0(L1).jpg
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/photo/775i945GZ(L1).jpg
> ...



Ich nehm an, diese Chipsätze waren nur als Bücke gedacht 



Ne mal im Ernst ... Was meinst du mit deiner Frage ... Woran gespart ???

Oder meinst du die 4 fehlenden Pins beim ATX Stecker ???
Ich nehm an, bei diesen Boards war es nicht nötig ... Evtl wird auf diesen Boards keine Stromhungrige Hardware betrieben oder es ist nicht für so etwas ausgelegt ..


----------



## gorgeous188 (24. Januar 2016)

_Der 24pin ATX Anschluss kam Zeitgleich mit der EInführung von PCI Express einher._
Nur darauf habe ich geantwortet.
Wobei man natürlich nun philosophisch werden kann, ob "Einführung" nun als "flächendeckende Verwendung" oder nur als "oh jetzt gibt es was Neues das man verwenden *kann*".


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2016)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Der P4 Stecker für 12V am Prozessor wurde mit den P4 eingeführt, aber schon auf Sockel 478 mit AGP.
> Dann kamen die ersten Sockel 775 Mainboards, die aber auch noch mit einem 20poligen ATX Stecker liefen
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/photo/775Dual-880Pro(L1).jpg


Die gabs nur von Asrock, nicht von anderen Herstellern...
Und wenn ein Board PCIe hatte (und nicht von Asrock kam), hat es in der Regel auch einen 24pin ATX Stecker.

Also bitte nicht von Asrock auf alle schließen...
Denn meine Aussage ist sehr wohl korrekt, denn mit PCIe kam auch der 24pin ATX Stecker.
Nur weil ein Hersteller das nicht genutzt hat und am alten 20pin festhielt, warum auch immer, ist meine Aussage nicht widerlegt.


gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Außerdem gab es keine "verschiedenen Versionen" vom 775. Es war der langlebigste Sockel von Intel, der vier Generationen von Prozessoren unterstützte:


Es gab sehr wohl verschiedene Versionen:
a) Pentium 4, Single Core only (i915/925)
b) Pentium 4, Single COre + Dual Core
c) Core 2 Duo kompatibel
d) Core 2 Duo only, funzt nicht mit Pentium 4 CPUs

Das sind sehr wohl verschiedene Versionen, insbesondere die Geschichte mit dem CPU Spannungsregler ist hier nicht unwichtig (Core 2 Duo)...

Und dann gab es noch die nForce Teile, die Probleme mit den 45nm Dual Core 2 Duos hatten...


----------



## Soulsnap (24. Januar 2016)

Das ist trotzdem der selbe Sockel. Da unterscheidet sich lediglich der Chipsatz.

Auf nem X48 kannst du auch die alten P4 Single Cores betreiben.


----------



## gorgeous188 (24. Januar 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Es gab sehr wohl verschiedene Versionen:
> a) Pentium 4, Single Core only (i915/925)
> b) Pentium 4, Single COre + Dual Core
> c) Core 2 Duo kompatibel
> ...



Das klingt aber eher nach einem "Problem" das vom Mainboard verursacht wird. Der Sockel an sich ist doch immer identisch. Wenn das Mainboard den Prozessor nicht unterstützt liegt das am Mainboard und nicht an der Bauweise des Sockels.


----------



## poiu (24. Januar 2016)

nein stefan hat recht der großteil war aus verschieden Grünen nicht kompatibel, Spannungsregulation usw 

siehe auch hier 

thandor.net - article - How-to: Compatibility of socket 775 for Intel systems


----------



## Soulsnap (24. Januar 2016)

Sockel ist nicht = Chipsatz!

In dem Artikel wird von den Chipsätzen gesprochen. Der Sockel 775 ist beim i865/i915 der selbe wie beim X48....


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2016)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Das ist trotzdem der selbe Sockel. Da unterscheidet sich lediglich der Chipsatz.
> 
> Auf nem X48 kannst du auch die alten P4 Single Cores betreiben.


Das sind trotzdem verschiedene Versionen des gleichen Sockels, so dass man sehr deutlich sagen kann, dass man auf einem LGA775 Board mit einem i925XE Chipsatz einen Core 2 Prozessor niemals zum Laufen bringen kann - warum das so ist, spielt jetzt keine Rolle. Daher kann man diese Boards jetzt als LGA775v1 bezeichnen, da nur die erste Generation von LGA775 Prozessoren drauf läuft.

i955 sind dann LGA775v2, da hier auch die 2. Generation an LGA775 Prozessoren funktioniert -> Pentium D (Dual Core P4).
Bei den i945 Boards ist es komplizierter, da es hier einige Boards gibt, die mit den VRD

Der Sockel ist zwar mechanisch der gleiche, aber auf der anderen Seite (Chipsatz + Spannungsregler) wurde einiges geändert!!
Und genau DARUM geht es ja!
Dass es verschiedene Versionen gibt, bei denen manche Prozessoren, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nicht zur Mitarbeit zu bewegen sind.

Daher kann man durchaus auch von verschiedenen Versionen dieses Sockels sprechen.

AM2+ ist ja auch nur eine weitere Version des alten AM2 Sockels, mit AM3 und Am3+ geht es dann weiter.
Die sind auch z.T. zueinander kompatibel. In ein Sockel Am2 Board kannst also u.U. auch eine AM2+ CPU stecken.
Umgekehrt auch.
Und auch gehen AM3 CPUs ebenso in AM2 Sockel.

Hier gibt es aber keine Abwärtskompatibilität von 'LGA775v3 (Core2) CPUs zu LGA775v1 (i915/925) Boards...

Und auch die Spezifikation der Spannungsregler wurde von Intel für die Core 2 geändert - entsprechend AM2 vs. AM2+...
Da kann man also sehr wohl von verschiedenen Versionen sprechen...


----------



## Soulsnap (24. Januar 2016)

Du sagst es selbst, Chipsatz und Spannungsregler sind entscheidend. 

Der Sockel 775(T) als solcher ist und bleibt trotzdem immer der selbe.

Nochmal, ein P4 Single Core der ersten Gen läuft auch auf einem 775er X48. 

Und zwar weil der SOCKEL der selbe ist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. Januar 2016)

Gott.... 
Naja Hauptsache ich kann in meinem i945er Asus Board meine Pentium Duo E und in meinem G31 auch 45nm benutzen...


----------



## poiu (24. Januar 2016)

übrigens kleine Anekdote  AMDs Slot A war baugleich zum Intel Slot 1, ist trotzdem nicht empfehlenswert die CPUs zu tauschen.


und ja ist auch Pin kompatibel X-D

------------------------


ich hab noch eine Video ausgegraben, erinnert ihr euch an das SFX-L joa die sterben bei überlast

wenn ihr fragen habt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e0Jnta9A9EI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## gorgeous188 (25. Januar 2016)

Man nehme einen 6poligen PCIe Stecker, und stecke ihn auf die 4polige EPS Buchse des Mainboards. Mechanisch durchaus möglich, leider mit umgekehrter Polung:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...uss-auf-einem-mainboard-verpolungssicher.html


----------



## Philipus II (25. Januar 2016)

DIesen Effekt nutze ich an der Chroma 8000 ATS oft. Die Original-Anschlussplatine verfügt über recht wenige PCIe-Stecker. Also einfach Belegung umdrehen und 4-Pin missbrauchen


----------



## poiu (25. Januar 2016)

its not a Bug it´s a Feature


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Januar 2016)

be quiet! System Power 8 400W ATX 2.4 (BN240) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

be quiet! Pure Power L8 400W ATX 2.4 (BN222) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich


Welcher der beiden NT''s ist technisch besser für Office/Multimedia PC''s? Ich habe sonst immer das L8 verbaut , da die PCs immer so günstig wie möglich sein mussten.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Januar 2016)

Uff. Das L8 würde ich aus dem Stegreif sagen. 
Das S8 ist eine alte Hec Plattform, das L8 das übliche  FSP Bronze zeug. 
Ich würde das L8 nehmen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Januar 2016)

Dem schließe ich mich an, dass L8 ist von 300W-400W das bessere Netzteil. Bei L8 ab 430W nimmt sich das nix mehr


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Januar 2016)

be quiet! System Power B8 550W ATX 2.4 (BN259) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Und was bedeutet dieses B ? Ist ja echt günstig


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (26. Januar 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> be quiet! System Power B8 550W ATX 2.4 (BN259) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
> 
> Und was bedeutet dieses B ? Ist ja echt günstig



B-Ware


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Januar 2016)

nein.
*B*los die Finge rvon lassen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Januar 2016)

OK dann wie gehabt das L8 . Vielen Dank


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Januar 2016)

Wenn man von den 35€ noch den SilentWings (oder ist da nur der BQ Sticker drauf?) abzieht bleiben preislich maximal ein CM B500 oder so was über.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Januar 2016)

Was glaubst du denn was da real hinter steht,  wohl kaum was nennenswert anderes


----------



## Philipus II (26. Januar 2016)

Die 35 Euro Bestpreis für das B8 sind wohl ein Preisfehler. Da hat sich jemand verrechnet


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Januar 2016)

zu teuer, ich weiß


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Januar 2016)

Was ist denn im B8 drin? Weiss das schon jemand außer die Fertiger?


----------



## gorgeous188 (26. Januar 2016)

Was ist vom Corsair RMi Series RM850i bzw 1000 zu halten?
Bitte keine Diskussion über Nötig oder nicht, mich interessieren nur die Komponenten im Netzteil.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Januar 2016)

Komponenten ok, aber auch nicht mehr, sicherheitschip eher so lala, pcie Versorgung nicht ganz optimal.

Würde mir die Konkurrenz auch ansehen.


----------



## Philipus II (26. Januar 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Was ist denn im B8 drin? Weiss das schon jemand außer die Fertiger?


HEC Double Forward mit Gruppenregulierung ähnlich zum Xilence A oder Cougar STX.


----------



## Kadano (26. Januar 2016)

Philipus II schrieb:


> HEC Double Forward mit Gruppenregulierung ähnlich zum Xilence A oder Cougar STX.


Ist daran etwas schlecht? 

35€ für ein 550W-Netzteil, das Haswell-States unterstützt, finde ich angesichts der sehr guten Tests, die es bisher für "be quiet! System Power"-Netzteile gegeben hat, schon extrem günstig, deshalb habe ich mir davon gleich zwei bestellt, bevor der Preis eventuell steigt. Oder gibt es – abgesehen vom Preis allein – guten Grund zur Annahme, dass das Netzteil eine deutlich schlechtere Qualität hat, als es bei be quiet üblich ist?


----------



## Philipus II (26. Januar 2016)

Für 35 Euro gibt es sicher nichts besseres. Das ist ein klassischer Preisfehler, bei dem der Shopbetreiber draufzahlt, wenn er die Bestellungen ausliefert. Der reguläre Preis ist aber deutlich höher.

Die Haswell-States werden nur halb unterstützt. Volle Unterstützung gemäß Intel-Definition ist nur mit unabhängiger Spannungsregulierung möglich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Januar 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Was ist denn im B8 drin? Weiss das schon jemand außer die Fertiger?


HEC  in der Listan Version -> L8, Xilence Performance A.



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Was ist vom Corsair RMi Series RM850i bzw 1000 zu halten?
> Bitte keine Diskussion über Nötig oder nicht, mich interessieren nur die Komponenten im Netzteil.


Wenig bis gar nichts...
Gibt wesentlich bessere Geräte...

Und wie gut die Komponenten sind, ist auch nur Kaffeesatzleserei, denn wir wissen auch nicht, unter welchen Umständen die betrieben werden...

Manchmal sind z.B. Kondensatoren mit bis zu 10.000h Lebensdauer notwendig, damit das Gerät die Garantie auch zuverlässig übersteht...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Januar 2016)

Philipus II schrieb:


> HEC Double Forward mit Gruppenregulierung ähnlich zum Xilence A oder Cougar STX.


Hä das ist doch das gleiche wie das S8 auch hat


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Januar 2016)

Das eine hat halt wohl eine Verpackung für Endkunden, das andere wohl nicht...


----------



## Philipus II (27. Januar 2016)

Die B8 sind abgesehen vom 550W auch metallgrau und nicht lackiert.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Januar 2016)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Die B8 sind abgesehen vom 550W auch metallgrau und nicht lackiert.


Naja beim B8 bekomme ich zusammen mit 550W in Gedanken an das S6 Bauchschmerzen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2016)

Bulk eben. Da kriegst du nur das Netzteil.
Erinnert an die Bulk DVD Brenner, wo du auch nur das Laufwerk bekommst.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Januar 2016)

Wenn ich nicht gebraucht kaufe, möchte ich eine ansprechde Verpackung. Damit kann ich dann wieder 4 Dübel für den Schrank sparen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2016)

Verpackung?
Das erste, das ich wegwerfe, nimmt nur Platz weg.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin da anders eingestellt. Sachen verkaufen sich mit ovp besser


----------



## the_leon (27. Januar 2016)

Du alter HW Messi verkaufst doch eh nichts.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin da anders eingestellt. Sachen verkaufen sich mit ovp besser



Wenn du alles in Original Verpackung verkaufst, solltest du eigentlich überhaupt nichts liegen haben außer eben die Kartons für das, was du gerade benutzt.
Sieht aber nicht danach aus.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Januar 2016)

Dazwischen habe ich viele kleine Verpackungen.... 
Aber für alles Elektronik Zeug von Handy über DVD Player bis hin zu Kopfhörern habe ich eigentlich alle Ovp, für alles was ich neu erworben habe. Bis auf das Gehäuse.


----------



## tsd560ti (27. Januar 2016)

Ich hab bei der Kellerstellplatzverwaltung  mal vor 2 Jahren eine kleine OVP angekündigt. 

Seitdem packe ich immer die ganzen Kartons in die OVP meines CM Bigtowers 


BTT: Dass sie die alte Plattform noch mal so umfangreich vermarkten hätte ich nicht erwartet. Wird Zeit dass Superflower mal in dem Segment mit mischt.


----------



## MrSonii (28. Januar 2016)

Hey Leute,
ich hätte da mal eine eher kuriose Frage 
Also kann es sein, dass der PC irgendwie dafür verantwortlich sein kann das andauernd meine Wohnzimmer-Lampen kaputt gehen? 
(Dachte halt evtl. daran, dass es an nem alten Netzteil oder so liegen könnte, deswegen die Frage in diesem Thread. Wollte nicht extra nen neuen aufmachen  )


----------



## poiu (28. Januar 2016)

Unwahrscheinlich aber gehen nur Lampen kaputt?

Es kann sei ndas dei nStromnetz schwankt das NT kann das kompeniseren andere geräte mal mehr mal weniger


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Januar 2016)

Wenn dein Netzteil die Lastspitzen quasi ungefiltert ins Hausnetz gibt wäre das nach meinem Verständnis zwar möglich,  aber auf Grund der geringen Last aus 230v Sicht eher sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Januar 2016)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Also kann es sein, dass der PC irgendwie dafür verantwortlich sein kann das andauernd meine Wohnzimmer-Lampen kaputt gehen?



Wenn du ein qualitativ grotten schlechtes Netzteil verwendes, welches über keinerlei Eingangsfilterung verfügt, ist es möglich.

Ansonsten nicht...

Wenn das öfter passiert, solltest du am besten mal eine Elektrofachkraft mit der Überprüfung der Leitung(en) beauftragen...
Wenn du Pech hast, liegt da einiges im argen und ein Kabelbrand kann nicht ausgeschlossen werden.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Januar 2016)

Wie alt ist denn deine Elektrik? Bist du selber dafür zuständig ( Kauf des Objekts) oder musst du dann beim Vermieter ankriechen?
Weißt du was  ich eher  glaube? Dass du zu Leistungsfähige Birnen in die Fassung schraubst.... Das ging mir genauso mit  meiner Schreibtischlampe


----------



## MrSonii (28. Januar 2016)

Also ich hatte das in meiner vorigen Wohnung genauso wie in meiner jetzigen, in der ich seit 3 Monaten bin. Beides sind/ waren große Häuser mit an die 50 Wohnungen und sind relativ neu, wohne also zur Miete.
Wurde jetzt halt stutzig weil es an meinem neuen Aufenthaltsort genauso weitergeht. In der aktuellen Wohnung bin ich nur zum Übergang, es ist die Wohnung von nem Kumpel und der hatte die Lampen viel länger drin meinte er als ich (5 Stück).
Relativ schnell gingen dann 4 kaputt (nach 1,5 Monaten) und dann hab ich 2 ausgetauscht, weil er nur noch 2 als Ersatz da hatte. Grad ist wieder eine kaputtgegangen, deswegen bin ich auf die Idee gekommen zu fragen.
Das Netzteil ist ein Corsair Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 aus 2011. An meinem PC wurde in der Zwischenzeit nur die Grafikkarte zu einer GTX 780 upgegradet.


----------



## Pu244 (28. Januar 2016)

Wäre ganz nett wenn du auch dazuschreibst was für Lampen das eigentlich sind, es gibt ja davon mehrere Arten, die zu allem Überfluß auch noch unterschiedlich Empfindlich sind. Betreibst du die Lampen in verschiedenen Räumen?

Es kann natürlich auch sein das deine Lampen allgemein Mist sind.


----------



## Philipus II (28. Januar 2016)

Fehlpost


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Januar 2016)

Eben, welche Lampen verwendest und welche Leuchtmitel...

Die 2cent TEile ausm 1€uro Shop oder bessere Osram/Philips Teile??


----------



## MrSonii (28. Januar 2016)

Achja sorry, ist natürlich nicht unwichtig. Die Lampen werden nur in einem Raum benutzt.
Also die verwendeten Lampen sind die *Osram Halopar 16 Alu Star *, wie gesagt noch durch meinen Kumpel in der Wohnung gewesen, hab die nicht selbst besorgt.
Nachdem ich zwecks Link mal gegooglet habe, scheinen die wirklich nicht allzu gut zu sein.

Link: Splendid P.A. eShop | OSRAM 64824 FL 230V 50W GU-10 (EEK: D) | Online kaufen


----------



## ebastler (29. Januar 2016)

Bei uns gehen auch andauernd alle Glühbirnen ein - Halten gefühlt 1/4 der Zeit die sie in Italien hielten. Weder mit dem DMM noch mit dem Oszi konnte ich irgendwas eigenartiges am Netz feststellen - bin verwirrt.


----------



## Pu244 (29. Januar 2016)

Glühlampen, zu denen auch die Halogenlampen gehören, sind hauptsächlich empfindlich gegenüber zu hoher Spannung. So führen z.B. 20% höhere Spannung, bei einer normalen Glühlampe, zu doppelter Lichtausbeute (sehr positiv), bei lediglich 5%  Haltbarkeit. Es macht also sehr viel aus ob man 220V Netzspannung hat oder die vollen 230V oder gar etwas Überspannung. Da die Spannung zwischen 207–253 V  schwanken darf ist da einiges drin, der eine darf sich statt 60W gleich 150W reinrichten, dafür halten die Birnen ewig, beim anderen leuchtet es absolut hell, dafür kann der dann alle paar Monate seine Beleuchtung wechseln.

Der Vorteil dieser Lampen ist das sie gegen hochfrequente Störungen relativ imun sind.

Manch Glüh- und Halogenlampen sind teils recht speziell, ich habe eine 140W Phillips Halgenlampe in Birnenform, die geht recht schnell kaputt wenn man sie in einer anderen Position als senkrecht betreibt, wenn man das weiß ist allerdings alles in Ordnung.


----------



## ebastler (29. Januar 2016)

Das wirds sein... Meine Netzspannung hier ist zwar halbwegs konstant, aber mit ca. 230-235 Volt recht hoch. 
Edit: Ich verwechsel das immer, 220 V waren ja früher Norm, heute sinds 230 V. Also hab ich eigentlich so gut wie gar keine Abweichung von der Norm...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pu244 (29. Januar 2016)

Ich wohne in einem Studentenwohnheim und bei mir tanzt die Netzspannung  tages- und jahreszeitabhängig. Wenn im Sommer nachts oder am Nachmittag  keiner da ist habe ich die normalen 230V, im Winter wenn (obwohl verboten) die Heizlüfter laufen, habe ich teilweise nur noch unter 210V. Etwa 10% Unterschied anderen Worten ein paar hundert bis tausend Extrastunden. Wenn du mehr der Internationale Typ bist kannst du dir ja online die 250V Versionen bestellen oder gleich auf gute LEDs umrüsten, dann hat man dieses Problem nichtmehr.


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2016)

Was ist das denn für ein Stromnetz?
Bei mir hab ich immer 230 Volt anliegen, das sinkt nicht ab. Mal 235 Volt, kann vielleicht vorkommen, kann ich auch falsch gelesen haben. Aber solche Schwankungen kenne ich nicht.

Allerdings würde ich die ineffizienten Halogenlampen mal gegen LEDs tauschen.


----------



## poiu (29. Januar 2016)

das ist regional echt unterschiedlich und auch davon abhängig wie gut oder schlecht die Elektro Installation ist 

wenn du mal stubsauger anshcmeißt oder die waschmaschine läuft, miss mal da xD


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2016)

Beo Geräten mit Anlaufstrom hast du immer mal Schwankungen. Eben beim Einschalten.
Aber das sind Peak Werte. Wenns läuft, läuft es.
Das kannst du mit Bohrmaschinen auch machen.


----------



## poiu (29. Januar 2016)

ja aber sowas kann halt zu Auswirkungen bzw Veränderungen über denn Tagesablauf führen


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2016)

Weil du 100x pro Tag den Staubsauger startest und wieder abstellst?
In einer Studentenbude? 
Echt jetzt?


----------



## poiu (29. Januar 2016)

nicht jeder lebt in einer Villa und einem Stadtteil lfür sich alleine X-D

also normalerweise hat man Nachbard


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Januar 2016)

Spannungen messen vom Hausnetz, nehme ich da einfach mein Multimeter und ein Anschluss in Spannung und einen an Erde oder wie?


----------



## Pu244 (29. Januar 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Spannungen messen vom Hausnetz, nehme ich da einfach mein Multimeter und ein Anschluss in Spannung und einen an Erde oder wie?



Zwischen Phase und Neutralleiter, wenn du die Muße hast kannst du mit PE auch  bestimmen ob am Neutralleiter wirklich 0V anliegen und wo die Phase ist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Januar 2016)

Ok ich lasse es besser....


----------



## Körschgen (29. Januar 2016)

Kommt darauf an was du messen willst?

Die Hauptversorgung oder einen Steckdosen / Lichtkreis?!

Aber im Grunde musst du ein zweipoliges Messgerät mit der Phase und Null (PE nur zur Funktionsprüfung) verbinden.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Januar 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ok ich lasse es besser....



Jo, besser is es


----------



## NuVirus (29. Januar 2016)

Was sagt ihr zu der neuen Rückrufaktion von den Apple Netzteilen fürs Ipad usw. ?

Scheinen doch recht verbreitet zu sein wie ich heute in der Arbeit festgestellt habe


----------



## olli1011 (29. Januar 2016)

kurze nachfrage für http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/425274-bitte-um-beratung-beim-kauf-von-graka-2.html

Taugt das Nt http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-um-beratung-beim-kauf-von-graka-dsc_0016.jpg   noch?
Verbaut ist nen 2500k der vllt jetzt oc´ed werden soll und neu dazu kommen soll was aus der 960/380 Klasse oder vllt ne 390.

danke schonmal


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Januar 2016)

Es gibt auch eine ganz einfache Möglichkeit, das gefahrlos zu messen:
So ein Energiekostenschätzeisen...


Und bei mir in der Hütte ist die Spannung auch bei 'nur' 220VAC...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Januar 2016)

Bei den Energiekostenmessgeräten haben nur die guten teuren so eine Funktion. Mein 15 Euro Amazon Teil nicht. Aber das Voltcraft Energy Dings 3000 aus der Schule kann das wohl und da gab es 224-225.3 V ~


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Januar 2016)

Olli, von den Werten wurde es wohl für ne 960 reichen, unter Umständen auch me 380, aber ne 390 never.

Dazu wäre es mir für keine der Karten als Psu tauglich, da ich bei den Karten DC-DC nehmen würde.


----------



## ebastler (30. Januar 2016)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu der neuen Rückrufaktion von den Apple Netzteilen fürs Ipad usw. ?
> 
> Scheinen doch recht verbreitet zu sein wie ich heute in der Arbeit festgestellt habe


Mein iPod Netzteil von damals, das momentan meinen Raspi versorgt, ist betroffen. Habs genommen, mit etwas Gewalt an den Steckkontakten gezerrt - bombenfest. Wird nicht eingeschickt.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (30. Januar 2016)

Könnte sich evtl mal jemand zu diesem Thema hier aüßern ... in diesem Watt-Bereich will ich keine falschen Ratschläge geben


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Januar 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Bei den Energiekostenmessgeräten haben nur die guten teuren so eine Funktion. Mein 15 Euro Amazon Teil nicht. Aber das Voltcraft Energy Dings 3000 aus der Schule kann das wohl und da gab es 224-225.3 V ~


Wuzz?!
WTF?!

Mein Billigsteimer von Pollin kann das sogar...



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Könnte sich evtl mal jemand zu diesem Thema hier aüßern ... in diesem Watt-Bereich will ich keine falschen Ratschläge geben


Och Dark Power und die Superblumen sind keine allzu schlechte Wahl...

Wenn Effizienz so wichtig ist und Geld keine Rolle spielt: 1600W Titan.
Und darauf hinweisen, keine PCIe Y-Kabel zu verwenden.


----------



## NuVirus (30. Januar 2016)

ebastler schrieb:


> Mein iPod Netzteil von damals, das momentan meinen Raspi versorgt, ist betroffen. Habs genommen, mit etwas Gewalt an den Steckkontakten gezerrt - bombenfest. Wird nicht eingeschickt.



Nochmal bezüglich der Apple Netzteil Rückrufaktion:

Grund: Bei einigen der Adapter könne es „in äußerst seltenen Fällen“ zu einem *elektrischen Schlag bei Berührung oder *einem Bruch der Zinken kommen, meldete das Unternehmen.

Also so wie ich das sehe gibt es zwei mögliche Fälle die auftreten können von daher evtl. doch gefährlicher als auf den ersten Blick gedacht


@Topic Bei meinem Vater steht ggf. mal ein neues Netzteil an für seinen Office PC
Verbaut: i7 2600 aktuell IGP aber ggf. mal kleine Grafikkarte zur Beschleunigung geplant und mehrere HDDs, 2xDVD und SSD vorhanden

Ist hier noch das L8 300W am sinnvollsten oder gibt es im günstigen Preisbereich eine Alternative ggf. mit höherer Effizienz da der Rechner viel läuft?

Aktuell ist von Ende 2011 ein Be Quiet S6 300W verbaut - wann sollte man es austauschen - größere Aufrüstung aktuell nicht geplant.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Januar 2016)

Das S6 killt sich irgendwann selbst, ohne Effekt für die Hardware, soweit meine Erfahrung. 

Ansonsten, da lohnen wohl l8 oder g360


----------



## NuVirus (30. Januar 2016)

Wichtig ist halt natürlich das die HDDs keinen Schaden nehmen da halt teils schon wichtige Daten drauf sind - werden natürlich gesichert auf ne Externe aber kann ja trotzdem mal blöd laufen

Edit: Wenn man davon spricht wird auf einmal die HDD nicht mehr erkannt und die brandneue wird gelgentlich nicht erkannt und Windows bringt ne Meldung das man Daten sichern soll...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Januar 2016)

klingt fast nach nem defekten Bord.


----------



## tsd560ti (30. Januar 2016)

Das GoldenGreen HX350 ist nicht so teuer und 80Plus Gold zertifiziert.

Ansonsten gab es da noch irgendein 300 Watt LC-Power Gerät mit Silberzertifizierung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Januar 2016)

Das Lc 7300 hält seine Effizienz auch nicht wirklich


----------



## NuVirus (30. Januar 2016)

Was ist denn mit SSP-300SFG Active PFC das geht ab 50€ los scheint recht neu zu sein?

Seasonic SSP-300SFG 300W SFX12V 2.31 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## tsd560ti (30. Januar 2016)

Ist im SFX Format. Passt das überhaupt in den Rechner?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Januar 2016)

Steht industrial dabei. 
Hat das überhaupt Endkunden Garantie?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Januar 2016)

Sfx passt auch in atx, gibts sogar adapterbleche, oder man baut selbst.

Aber 50€ ist für n 300er nicht gerade wenig.
Ist dass dann wenigstens dc-dc?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Januar 2016)

Steht doch auf der Hersteller Seite! Ja ist es


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Januar 2016)

Ich geh mit dem Handy nicht jedes Detail durch.

Ob n sfx leise ist bezweifle ich aber.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. Januar 2016)

So ein bisschen Rum scrollen bekomme sogar ich hin.. 
Sfx in Kombination mit Seasonic


----------



## Philipus II (31. Januar 2016)

Das Seasonic TFX ist m.E. das beste TFX am Markt. Wenn das SFX vergelichbar gut ist wäre es auf jeden Fall eine Empfehlung. Wer probiert mal eines aus?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Januar 2016)

Kein Geld, hab erst n fannless platinum gekauft


----------



## the_leon (31. Januar 2016)

Welches SFX/TFX Netzteil für R9 Nano und Hashwell CPU?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. Januar 2016)

Nicht das Silverstone/Sharkoon... Für ~80 Euro Sfx 
Das ist nicht so gut Stichwort Schutzschaltungen


----------



## Philipus II (31. Januar 2016)

Und du glaubst, dass die anderen besser sind? Ich bezweifle das.


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2016)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Wer probiert mal eines aus?



Wir warten bis Poiu da ist und dann haben wir einen Kandidaten.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. Januar 2016)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Und du glaubst, dass die anderen besser sind? Ich bezweifle das.


Deswegen habe ich nur Atx Netzteile. Auch wenn man einen Großteil in der pfeife rauchen kann.


----------



## poiu (1. Februar 2016)

Die SFX-L sind beinahe baugleich und reagieren identisch siehe doch test von Chiller, dann das Vidoe und test des Silverstone bei tweakPC.

Einziger unterschied das Sharkoon hat hervorragende Restwelligkeit, genauer gesagt beinahe nur die Hälfte der Werte des Silverstone.

 Ich hab kein Bock das Silverstone mein Zimmer auch vollstinkt11 außerdem kann ich das aktuell garnicht checken


Das seasonic TFX ist hervorragend, hatte ich an der Chroma schafft 80+ auch wenn nur knapp. Blödsinn ist das Kabelmanagment zum SFX Seasonic kann ich nichts sagen


----------



## Hibble (1. Februar 2016)

Wobei bei dem TFX die Lüftersteuerung ziemlich miserabel ist, weil bei ~80W Last der Lüfter ständig neu anläuft..


----------



## poiu (1. Februar 2016)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Und du glaubst, dass die anderen besser sind? Ich bezweifle das.



würde ich auch sagen, die SFX-L haben ihre schwächen sidn aber an sich OK damit die sterben muss man ja genau 54A anlegen, drüber schalten die ab und ich denke die anderen am markt erhältlichen sind nicht wirklich besser^^


----------



## MacMyver (2. Februar 2016)

So ganz spontan. 

Wie lang macht ein Antec HCG520 eine 980ti wohl mit ? 

Hatte nen Thread und am 10. Kommt dann n E10 500W in die Kiste. 

Interessiert mich eben nur was ihr meint. In letzter Zeit fiept das Antec ein bisschen stark. Völlig Laatunabhängig. Gut ist auch seit 5 Jahren in Betrieb. Hat seinen Dienst geleistet. 

Mal so ne allgemeine Meinung dazu? Ich fand es hat seinen Dienst gut getan. Und kann man es ggf noch in nem Office Pc weiterlaufen lassen?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Februar 2016)

Ja für die Kurze Zeit geht das schon... 
Für ne Office Möhre wäre das etwas ineffizient im Leerlauf vermutlich...


----------



## poiu (2. Februar 2016)

was soll denn mit dem teil passieren explodiert nicht gleich nur weil du eine Nivea Karte einabaust 




MacMyver schrieb:


> So ganz spontan.
> 
> Wie lang macht ein Antec HCG520 eine 980ti wohl mit ?
> 
> ...


----------



## MacMyver (2. Februar 2016)

Ist es auch nicht  

Die 980ti ist ja schon ne Zeit drin. Das NT hat ne 5750, 7870, 680, 980 und jetzt ne 980ti befeuert. Bzw. Tut es derzeit auch noch.  

Durch das subjektiv stärker gewordene Fiepen macht man sich halt Sorgen. Gerade weil es alt ist. Andererseits knausert man ja immer ein bisschen wenn es dennoch läuft. Das hat dann aber in einer Woche ein Ende. Weil nach 5Jahren ist es halt mal Zeit und nervig ist es auch.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Februar 2016)

Das liegt aber weniger am Alter als viel mehr an der Art der last.

Eine 980Ti Peaked halt vor sich hin, wie nix anderes und das führt zu Schwingungen im System, die hörst du dann


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2016)

MacMyver schrieb:


> Ist es auch nicht
> 
> Die 980ti ist ja schon ne Zeit drin. Das NT hat ne 5750, 7870, 680, 980 und jetzt ne 980ti befeuert. Bzw. Tut es derzeit auch noch.
> 
> Durch das subjektiv stärker gewordene Fiepen macht man sich halt Sorgen. Gerade weil es alt ist. Andererseits knausert man ja immer ein bisschen wenn es dennoch läuft. Das hat dann aber in einer Woche ein Ende. Weil nach 5Jahren ist es halt mal Zeit und nervig ist es auch.



Das Antec ist technisch halt altbacken und das machst sich nun mit der 980 Ti bemerkbar.
Aber es wird noch solange durchhalten, bis dein neues Netzteil kommt und als Office Netzteil reicht das Antec natürlich immer noch.


----------



## MacMyver (2. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank an alle die sich dazu geäußert haben. Als jemand der sich zwar gern mit Hardware befasst und gerne bastelt ist es doch gut nen Rat von Leuten zu bekommen die von Nt's an sich mehr Ahnung haben. 

LG


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2016)

Du kannst dich ja auch in die Netzteil Thematik einlesen und hier im Thread deine Fragen posten.
Es bringt immer was, sich mit der Materie zu beschäftigen und mehr zu wissen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Februar 2016)

So, heute mal ein E5 wieder instand gesetzt.
Dummerweise wars die 500W Version :-/
naja, egal, besser als nix...

Ist auch kein Wunder, dass auf der Sekundärseite einige Kondensatoren dick waren...
Man hat hier einerseits nur Kondensatoren mit 8mm oder weniger genutzt, andererseits aber auch 6,3V Kondensatoren für die +5V Leitungen genommen. (normalerweise nimmt man da 10V)...
Viel Parallelität gibts auch nicht, gerade auch was die +12V Leitung an Kapazität hat, ist nicht wirklich viel...

Long Story Short:
Einfach nur ein blödes Design...
Da kann man auch den CapXon KF nicht verübeln, dass sie nach ein paar Jahren die Grätsche machen...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Februar 2016)

Da müsste man glatt die Beinchen verlängern und größere verbauen, wa?


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Februar 2016)

Naja, hab schon größere verbaut....

Hab ja noch 'nen paar AsiaX und Su'scon gehabt, die hab ich jetzt mal reingelötet...
Nicht das beste, besser als vorher aber auf jeden Fall (Kondensatoren waren schon sehr ausgelaufen)...

Aber ganz ehrlich:
Wundert das irgendwen, wenn 8mm Kondensatoren verwendet werden?!
Die sind, laut Specsheet, für gerade mal 3.000h spezifiziert...
2mm mehr Durchmesser und es wären 5.000h gewesen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Februar 2016)

Mich wundert bei Netzteilen oft gar nix mehr.


----------



## Amon (3. Februar 2016)

Mich wundert bei meinem P11 dass es extra Anschlüsse für Lüfter hat.


----------



## gorgeous188 (3. Februar 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die sind, laut Specsheet, für gerade mal 3.000h spezifiziert...
> 2mm mehr Durchmesser und es wären 5.000h gewesen



Ist das so eine Faustregel?  Jeder mm mehr bietet 1000 Betriebsstunden mehr?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Februar 2016)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Ist das so eine Faustregel?  Jeder mm mehr bietet 1000 Betriebsstunden mehr?


Nein, aber es ist doch sehr bescheiden, wo gespart wird. Den dort ist selbst in Großabnahme eine minimale Ersparnis zu erzielen. 😉


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Mich wundert bei meinem P11 dass es extra Anschlüsse für Lüfter hat.



Das ist eben ein Feature.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Februar 2016)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Ist das so eine Faustregel?  Jeder mm mehr bietet 1000 Betriebsstunden mehr?



Nein, kann man so pauschal nicht sagen.
Aber schau dir mal die Datenblätter gewöhnlicher Kondensatoren an.

zum Beispiel Nippon Chemicon KY:
5mm und 6.3mm: 4000h
8mm und 10mm: 6000h
12,5 bis 18mm: 8000h
Das ganze aber auch nur für 6.3V bis 10V Kondensatoren...

Die 16V und größer haben 1.000h mehr bzw 2.000h bei 12.5mm und mehr...

Mal ein paar mehr Werte:
CapXon GL: unter 8mm: 2000h Lebensdauer, 8mm 3000h und ab 10 und mehr 6000h.
CapXon KF hab ich ja weiter oben schon erwähnt...
CapXon GF: unter 8mm: 2000h Lebensdauer, 8mm 3000h und ab 10 und mehr 5000h.

Teapo SY:
5 und 6,3mm: 3000h, 8-10mm 4000h, 10mm 5000h und 13mm dann 6.000h


Also schaut einfach mal ins Datenblatt von den Kondensatoren...
Und glaubt nicht den Bullshit aus dem Angelsächsischen Raum...

Da wird dann pauschal auf einem Kondensatorenhersteller drauf geprügelt, weil irgendwer, irgendwo, irgendwie mal einen 8mm (oder kleiner) Kondensator mit 1.000h, vielleicht auch mal 2.000h Lebensdauer verbaut hat und der dann nach 3-4 Jahren dick wurde...


SRYSLY?! Ist das jetzt 'nen Wunder?!
Aber dafür den Hersteller des Kondensators verantwortlich zu machen, ist einfach mal völlig daneben...

Denn in der Regel ist der Hersteller vom Produkt schuld, sei es weil die Kondensatoren nicht passend gewählt wurden (wie hier beim E5, zu kleine, daher geringe Lebensdauer), sie unter schlechten Bedingungen betrieben werden (hohe Rippleströme, nur ein Kondensator pro Rail, hohe Temperaturen) und ähnliches...

Im Umkehrschluss muss ein Nippon Chemicon KZH statt eines KZE auch kein Vorteil sein...
Denn woher wissen wir, dass der KZH (10.000h Lebensdauer statt 5k) nicht schlicht weg nötig ist, da die Umgebung sehr warm ist?

Eben, genau das ist das Problem...

Und das macht die Bewertung von Kondensatoren ja auch so schwierig.
Nur weil irgendwo, irgendwie irgendwas ausgelaufen ist, heißt das nicht, dass der Kondensator und insbesondere der Hersteller davon dafür verantwortlich ist...

Ganz im Gegenteil!
Eine gute Schaltung braucht gar keine hochwertigen Kondensatoren!!
Gut, manchmal lässt es sich auch nicht vermeiden, dass man die Kondensatoren z.B. mit hohen Rippleströmen stresst, zum Beispiel bei DC-DC Wandlern. Aber dafür nutzt man dann ja auch Poylmerkondensatoren, die dafür besser geeignet sind...


Buttom Line:
Alles komplizierter als es scheint.
Das nur Japanische Kondensatoren sind gut gelaber ist Bullshit.
Auch andere Hersteller bauen gute Kondensatoren, sieht man aber nicht oft (bzw nur in OEM Ware z.B. dem 250W FSP Gold Teil, in dem man auch mal einen CapXon FH sehen kann).

Als Beispiel kann man hier ja mal die Dark Power Pro P8 und P9 rauskramen.
Die sind auch schon etwas älter.
Aber hat jemand von euch mal in den letzten Wochen was drüber gelesen?
Eben 
Und da sind in der +12V Leitung Teapo SY (16V, 3300µF) verbaut, mit ordentlichem Durchmesser. Auch auch die OST Kondensatoren sind welche der besseren Sorte...


----------



## poiu (3. Februar 2016)

soso habt ihr also abgestimmt

PCGH-Leserwahl 2015: Die Gewinner - The Witcher 3, Geforce GTX 980 Ti und mehr


----------



## Amon (4. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist eben ein Feature.


Komisches Feature [emoji6]  Ich frage mich wer die Gehäusebelüftung über die Lüftersteuerung des Netzteils laufen lässt.


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Februar 2016)

Eigentlich eine schlaue Idee. Je mehr der Rechner verbraucht, desto mehr Abwärme muss raus aus dem Gehäuse. Bei einem Seasonic G550 sollte das aber besser funktionieren


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2016)

Lach ja, da Kannste andere Lüfter zum Rauspusten weg lassen, wie das loslegt ;P


----------



## Amon (4. Februar 2016)

Is das so laut das Teil?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2016)

Bei Vollast? Ja, da kann das Ding gut laut werden, aber zugegeben, bis etwa 360w last auf der Steckdose gehts ganz gut.

Danach finde ich es viel zu laut, aber das kann mir ja quasi egal sein, wo es verbaut ist 
Der Benchtable ist nunmal kein Silent-PC


----------



## Amon (4. Februar 2016)

Mein Rechner ist ständig an und steht da wo ich penne, der sollte schon leise sein. Aber da muss ich mir bei dem P11 bestimmt keine Gedanken machen dass das Krach macht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2016)

nein musst du nicht, aber wenn der nur rumidled oder ne kleine last hat, ist das selbst mit nem G550 kein Thema.


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Komisches Feature [emoji6]  Ich frage mich wer die Gehäusebelüftung über die Lüftersteuerung des Netzteils laufen lässt.



Das funktioniert schon.
Die Lüftersteuerung des Netzteils übernimmt dann die Lüfter, die angeschlossen sind.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Februar 2016)

Ok ihr Experten hattet recht das Thermaltake Tr500 PP Atx ist Müll.... 
Kurzschluss produziert und es Schaltet nicht ab... Also Molex 12V mit Masse per Schraubenzieher verbunden und funke und das Teil Powert... Seitdem rattert der Lüfter...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2016)

12V Schweißgerät


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Februar 2016)

Oh diese Farbkodierung... Das war doch 5V... 12 V war was anders...
Oh Gott.... 12V ein riesiger Funke und es klackert wieder bei der Deathstar (angeschlossen an dem Molex Strang,) und alles läuft weiter. 
Das NT wird ab sofort nicht mal mehr für "Benchtable" eingesetzt glaube ich... Zu gefährlich... Mir kleinem Bastler schließt es andauernd etwas kurz aber alle NT von 15 Jahre alten OEM bis hin zum 40 Euro NT schaltet alles ab...


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (4. Februar 2016)

Its not a Bug, it´s a Feature, wäre ja noch schöner das der PC mitten beim zocken ausgeht, Defekt hin oder her


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2016)

LoL, Ihr PC, jetzt auch mit dem Passenden geruch beim wurf einer Handgranate in CS:GO


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Februar 2016)

Zum Glück hatte ich nur einen alten Dell P4 Rechner dran... Mit Deathstar...
Es roch auch relativ eigenartig kokelig deswegen hab ich nach 15S (5V) bzw. 3s(12v) das NT hinten ausgeschaltet... Beim 12V test waren meine Griffel schon hinten...


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Februar 2016)

Och, so schlimm ists nicht,.

Du kannst das ja immer noch zerlegen und aus den Einzelnen Teilen was schönes basteln.
Meist hast recht schöne Dinge in Netzteilen - Kondensatoren, einen Lüfter, Widerstände, Spulen usw...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Februar 2016)

Ach zur Not... Spulen kann ich selber bauen... Kondensatoren habe ich noch da ( so zwei Keramikteile und ein glaube ich 2mikrofarad Elko 9V.... Pcb schlachte ich aus altem Ram und der der kaputten X1650 Pro. Widerstände habe ich auch noch in 1 kOhm bis 82MOhm. Also kann ich das  reparieren und mache mir daraus ein DPP 11


----------



## Gripschi (5. Februar 2016)

Nicht ehr nen AKW? Dein Zähler läuft dann rückwärts 

Bestimmt toll so ein kleiner Weiler der Wärmt.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (5. Februar 2016)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Nicht ehr nen AKW? Dein Zähler läuft dann rückwärts



Das wiegt aber die Kosten von Uran nicht auf 



Gripschi schrieb:


> Bestimmt toll so ein kleiner Weiler der Wärmt.



Meinst nicht eher Meiler?


----------



## Gripschi (5. Februar 2016)

Ähm ja Meiler äh sag ich doch!

Na das NT erzeugt sich sein eigenes Material.

Einfach Caps Kondis andere NT (ThermalCrap Z.B.) reinwerfen. Schauen was passiert.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Februar 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Also kann ich das  reparieren und mache mir daraus ein DPP 11



Das will ich sehen


----------



## poiu (5. Februar 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ach zur Not... Spulen kann ich selber bauen... Kondensatoren habe ich noch da ( so zwei Keramikteile und ein glaube ich 2mikrofarad Elko 9V.... Pcb schlachte ich aus altem Ram und der der kaputten X1650 Pro. Widerstände habe ich auch noch in 1 kOhm bis 82MOhm. Also kann ich das  reparieren und mache mir daraus ein DPP 11



haste Kleber, Schere, Elko,  Draht baust dir das DDP11 nah


----------



## Adi1 (5. Februar 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> haste Kleber, Schere, Elko,  Draht baust dir das DDP11 nah



Unsinn, dass schafft niemand 

Als normalsterbliche Person schaft das keiner


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2016)

Das P11 würde ich mir nicht nachbauen. Lieber was Besseres.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Februar 2016)

Ach Edding nehmen und dann auf zu Au ja Da ein Review machen davor Ocp entfernen dann liefert das 930 Watt und es ist das DPP 11 850


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Unsinn, dass schafft niemand
> 
> Als normalsterbliche Person schaft das keiner


Stimmt, da fehlt nämlich die Feder aus dem Kugelschreiber, die Büroklammer und das Kaugummi.


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Stimmt, da fehlt nämlich die Feder aus dem Kugelschreiber, die Büroklammer und das Kaugummi.



Oder MacGyver.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Februar 2016)

Ich hab Grad noch mal mein 11 Jahre altes  Golden Field getestet, das Schaltet aber, aber braucht dafür sehr lang 1,5-2 s nach dem Funken


----------



## Adi1 (5. Februar 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> und das Kaugummi.



Das heist "der Kaugummi"


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Februar 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das heist "der Kaugummi"


Grammatik Polizei ohne Rechtschreibung unterwegs?


----------



## NuVirus (5. Februar 2016)

Beim Fractal Edison 450W war doch die Seasonic G Serie dahinter oder?

Fractal Design Edison M 450W ATX 2.4 (FD-PSU-ED1B-450W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Was taugt da denn der Lüfter bezüglich Haltbarkeit und Lautstärke - gerade auch bei geringer Belastung wäre es wichtig zu wissen.


----------



## DerFoehn (5. Februar 2016)

Ja, ist die Technik vom G-450. Die Lüfterkurve ist meines Wissens nach weniger aggressiv, leise ist es aber trotzdem nicht, zumindest ab mittlerer Last.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2016)

Ebastler oder wer anders meinte es sei leise.


----------



## NuVirus (5. Februar 2016)

Frag halt deswegen weil ich es bei K&M für 60€ abholen kann denke was besseres wird man für den Preis nicht bekommen kann oder?

Wie ist es denn mit der Haltbarkeit des Lüfters bzw. des Lagers bestellt bzw wäre das Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX)) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland hier besser?


----------



## Hibble (6. Februar 2016)

Der Lüfter ist recht gut. Das ist einer mit FDB von Hong Hua. Bei geringen Lasten dreht der auch sehr niedrig und sollte ziemlich ruhig sein.
Während das HX bei geringer Leistung nicht gerade der Leisetreter ist, ist es das Edison bei höherer nicht. Musst du halt wissen, was für dich weniger schlimm ist..


----------



## NuVirus (6. Februar 2016)

Jo Einsatz wäre aktuell noch nicht final geklärt, aber es ist halt eins der günstigsten ATX Gold Netzteile und gleichzeitig könnte man es auch für nen Gaming PC nutzen - hab diverse PCs um die ich mich kümmere von daher schadet da nen Netzteil nix das etwas mehr Leistung hat gerade um auch mal auf Fehler zu prüfen usw. 
Hab unter anderem nen E9 480W und nen Seasonic G-360W in PCs verbaut und mein Vater braucht wohl auch bald ein neues.


----------



## ebastler (6. Februar 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ebastler oder wer anders meinte es sei leise.


Ich nicht, kenne das Ding nicht. Erinnere mich aber an die Aussage im Luxx von jemandem, dass es halbwegs leise sei, ja.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Februar 2016)

dank dir bastler.  bin ich also doch noch nicht alterssenil,  wenn ich die aussage im Kopf hab.


----------



## DerFoehn (6. Februar 2016)

Es ist auf jeden Fall leiser als das originale Seasonic. Aber mir ist kein Ableger dieser Plattform bekannt, der auch unter Last leise bleibt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Februar 2016)

Leiser als G550 unter Last isst kein Kunststück. Das schafft mein Silverstone sicher auch.


----------



## tsd560ti (6. Februar 2016)

Was habt ihr denn alle für Kühler auf euren Grafikkarten, dass ihr weit über 350Watt primär kommt und alles so ruhig ist, dass man einen 120er raus hört?


----------



## DerFoehn (6. Februar 2016)

@Dreirad: Das ist wohl richtig. Für "Silent Freaks" ist aber auch das Fractal nicht die richtige Wahl.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Februar 2016)

Ausschließlich Radial. Auf  350 kam ich nie. Mit ein bisschen quälen schaff ich mit dem Bastel PC vielleicht 250 Dank der HD 4870. Dummerweise geht der Takt mit Afterburner nicht über 790 MHz Chip statt 750


----------



## ebastler (6. Februar 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn alle für Kühler auf euren Grafikkarten, dass ihr weit über 350Watt primär kommt und alles so ruhig ist, dass man einen 120er raus hört?


Morpheus. 900rpm, 70°C an der GPU, 400W Verbrauch des Systems sekundär.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Februar 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Grammatik Polizei ohne Rechtschreibung unterwegs?



Das war jetzt ein Test, du hast aber sehr gut aufgepasst 

Dafür gibt es ein Bienchen in das Muttiheft


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Februar 2016)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> @Dreirad: Das ist wohl richtig. Für "Silent Freaks" ist aber auch das Fractal nicht die richtige Wahl.


Ja gut aber Wer ein NT für den Preis kauft hat in Sachen Lautstärke bei der Technik keine Ansprüche zu stellen. Solang nicht das ganze System übertönt wird ist al goud


Adi1 schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es ein Bienchen in das Muttiheft


Kein Orangener oder pinker Schmetterling?


----------



## Adi1 (6. Februar 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Kein Orangener oder pinker Schmetterling?



Nein, so weit sind wir hier noch nicht abgeglitten


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Februar 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nein, so weit sind wir hier noch nicht abgeglitten


  gehe ich halt zu meiner GK Lehrerin 
@Topic weiss irgendjemand eigentlich was über mein (hab ich immer falsch geschrieben hab)  Super Flower SF400P12P (altes Atlas??) (4 Pin CPU, 24 Pin, 6 Pin, 2 Sata,  einige Sata) 
Wie alt wird das wohl circa sein? 
Wie ist die Technik?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Februar 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn alle für Kühler auf euren Grafikkarten, dass ihr weit über 350Watt primär kommt und alles so ruhig ist, dass man einen 120er raus hört?


N arctic Xtreme,  der bleibt fast unhörbar in nem Case 

Ansonsten alles unter Wasser.


----------



## the_leon (6. Februar 2016)

Lautstärke des Edison 550w
bis 50%: 0,4 Sone
80%:        1,1 Sone
100%:     1,8 Sone

Ich denke dass kann man auf das 450w Modell übertragen


----------



## NuVirus (6. Februar 2016)

Also durchaus ok wenn man sowieso noch HDDs und Lüfter verbaut hat, werde ich mal überlegen ob ich das hole, wirklich günstiger selbst für nen Office PC mit Gold ist ja ohnehin nichts


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Lautstärke des Edison 550w
> bis 50%: 0,4 Sone
> 80%:        1,1 Sone
> 100%:     1,8 Sone
> ...



Ja, kann man das?
Bist du dir da sicher?


----------



## NuVirus (6. Februar 2016)

Glaube nicht das man es 1 zu 1 übertragen kann aber so hat man zumindest ne Größenordnung - da es weniger Watt hat wird es wohl eher sogar gleich oder leiser sein nehme ich an.


----------



## the_leon (6. Februar 2016)

Ich denke, dass die beiden Netzteile relativ ähnlich sind.
Und darum denke ich, dass das 450w nicht lauter wird als das 550w


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Februar 2016)

Ich schätze ähnlich laut oder etwas leiser.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Februar 2016)

Ich schätze,  dass die Schätzungen auch daneben liegen können.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Februar 2016)

Der Lüfter von der Antec Kante ist beleuchtet.
Abgesehen davon aber ziemlicher Mist -> recht starke Nebengeräusche.

Nicht so schlimm wie bei manchen anderen Netzteilen aber immerhin wahrnehmbar.

Dafür drehts bis 300W Primärlast nicht weiter auf...


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass die beiden Netzteile relativ ähnlich sind.
> Und darum denke ich, dass das 450w nicht lauter wird als das 550w



Netzteile besorgen. Testen. Fakten nennen.
Alles andere ist Spekulation.


----------



## the_leon (6. Februar 2016)

Gut!
Ich kann ja mal bei Markensturm fragen 
Ich hab aber keine Chroma im Keller, auch keinen Schalldichten Raum auf dem Dachboden.
Ich kann also nur mal mein Multimeter beschäftigen und sagen, dass ich das Netzteil unhörbar finde (oder nicht)
Was bringt das dann?


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Februar 2016)

oh, gerade wieder ein Netzteil mit richtig schlechter Railverteilung gesehen...

eine Rail für Laufwerke (spec sagt 8A)
zwei Rails  für CPU
eine für beide 6pin PCIe Anschlüsse...

Und wo haut man den ATX Anschluss hin?
Sinnvollerweise hätte man den an die Laufwerke gehängt...

FALSCH:
den hat man an die PCIe Anschlüsse gehängt.
WARUM, WARUM macht man sowas?!

OK; Datecodes von den Teapo SC sagen 08/05, also 2004 rum wurds designt...


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (6. Februar 2016)

Okay, da die Threads zu diesem Thema sehr kontrovers sind, wollte ich hier mal fragen welches der günstigeren Be Quiet Netzteile wirklich empfehlenswert ist. Dabei geht es mir um die Modelle System Power 7 und das neue in Version 8, sowie dem Pure Power 8...
Danke für den Support!


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Februar 2016)

Was willst damit machen?

Grundsätzlich würd ich dem System Power 8 soweit trauen wie ichs werfen könnt...


----------



## poiu (7. Februar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Lautstärke des Edison 550w
> bis 50%: 0,4 Sone
> 80%:        1,1 Sone
> 100%:     1,8 Sone
> ...



wo hast du die Werte her Oo


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Februar 2016)

Ne, die günstigen BQ! Kannst du vergessen für Gaming Rechner völlig ungeeignet 
Das S8 zum Beispiel ist eine aufgewärmte Hec Plattform, die auch schon im Xilence Performance A verbaut wurde. Also kein Böller aber weit entfernt von optimal.


----------



## RobiKenobi (7. Februar 2016)

Sandy Bridge Sparer schrieb:


> Okay, da die Threads zu diesem Thema sehr kontrovers sind, wollte ich hier mal fragen welches der günstigeren Be Quiet Netzteile wirklich empfehlenswert ist. Dabei geht es mir um die Modelle System Power 7 und das neue in Version 8, sowie dem Pure Power 8...
> Danke für den Support!



Hi,

Das System Power 7 ist 80 Plus Silber (115V) also bei 230 noch effizienter
In der Spitze kommt man da auf eine Effizient über 90 % fast 91%

Das System Power 8 ist nur ein 80 Plus weiß (230V).  Viel mehr als 87% bekommt man da nicht raus.

Sind also zwei total unterschiedliche Klasse. Das 8er is gegenüber dem 7er deutlich abgespeckt um den Preis runter zu drücken.
Sollte daher aber auch deutlich günstiger sein.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Februar 2016)

Das S7 ist halt FSP Raider. Das 500er hat allerdings wohl ne furchtbare Restwelligkeit (freut die Festplatten) . Die Technik ist in der Theorie eigentlich recht in Ordnung, ist halt  Gruppe und somit nicht wirklich zu empfehlen für größeres. 
Wenn man ein paar Mark mehr investiert bekommt man schon gute Geräte wie das SuperFlower Hx  Golden Green 450W. Das ist für den Preis stark in Ordnung. Indy, Gold und sonst auch akzeptabel.


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (7. Februar 2016)

Okay, das SuperFlower ist dem System Power 7 in der 450 Watt Klasse als vorzuziehen? Der Rechner hätte eine SSD + HDD, einen i5 auf Sockel 1150 Basis und eine 270x oder vielleicht auch ne 280...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Februar 2016)

Ja wäre es. Kostet halt bissie mehr aber soooo viel anned


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (7. Februar 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> eine Rail für Laufwerke (spec sagt 8A)
> zwei Rails  für CPU
> eine für beide 6pin PCIe Anschlüsse...
> 
> ...



Was issn das fürn Quark ... 2 Rails für CPU und nur eine Rail für PCIe wo auch noch das Board dran hängt ... Wer konstruiert denn bitteschön so einen Müll ???
Kann es sein, dass es dadurch zum schnelleren Abschalten gezwungen werden soll ???
Dann gnade euch Gott mit einem 8 oder mehr +2 Phasen Spannungsversorgung Board mit ordentlich übertakteter CPU 

Also da fass ich mir sogar als Laie an´nen Kopf ehrlich


----------



## the_leon (7. Februar 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> wo hast du die Werte her Oo



PCGH Test.
Der gleiche, seitdem das LC9550 nicht mehr empfohlen wird.


----------



## EastCoast (7. Februar 2016)

LC9550 und die Schwestermodelle sind aber eh EOL. Dafür gibt's neu die teilmodulare GP4-Serie mit 80+ Gold EU:
GP4 Serie: LC - POWER

Sind seit Ende Januar auf Geizhals gelistet.  Mich würde mal die Plattform bzw. der OEM dahinter interessieren. Andyson oder Great Wall wie bei den GP3 vielleicht?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Februar 2016)

Die Gp3 waren ja i. O. 
Waren die nicht auch Indy?


----------



## Amon (7. Februar 2016)

Das 9550 war auch ordentlich. Bis es in die Luft geflogen ist...


----------



## EastCoast (7. Februar 2016)

@Dreiradsimulator

Ja, ganz genau.
Hendrik hatte das GP3 mal auf CB getestet:
500-W-Netzteile fÃ¼r 50 Euro im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

Die Plattform kommt auf 80+ Gold getrimmt auch im Corsair CS zum Einsatz. Probleme beim LC-Power sind die dünnen Kabel und v.a. die falsch aufgedruckten Spezifikationen, die ein besseres Testergebnis verhindern. An sich aber ist die Plattform schon ordentlich, zumal das GP3 560W auch schon für schlappe 41€ zu haben ist:
LC-Power Silent Giant LC6560GP3 Green Power 560W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ein technisch besseres NT dürfte es in dieser Preisklasse wohl nicht geben...zumindest so lange nicht, bis Pollin mal wieder nen Satz Delta-OEM-NTs reinbekommt und für 15€ verschleudert.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Februar 2016)

Vorsicht, das gp3 silver ist gut, das Bronze murks, nur hab ich noch kein Silber gefunden.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Februar 2016)

Ich kann den Test momentan nicht anschauen, bin noch bis zum 10.auf 64kbit Internet (da verreist und kein WLAN) .
Wer  ist jetzt schon wieder Hendrik? War das Chiller? 
Ich kenn nicht alle Namen von den Experten  bis auf Philipp. 
War das der Test, bei dem mein Silverstone SST ST50F getestet wurde? 
Wenn das Silber i. O. Ist könnte ich mal überlegen ob ich mir mal so eins zulegen mag, obwohl ich eigentlich mit dem E10 und dem SST genug in der Leistungsklasse hab.


----------



## EastCoast (7. Februar 2016)

@Chris-W201-Fan:

Ah ja, da hast du recht, da muss man aufpassen. LC-Power hat die Bezeichnung der NTs komplett beibehalten, auch die alten Teile hießen ganz genauso wie die neuen LC6560GP3 2.3. So kann man auch Verwirrung stiften. 

@Dreiradsimulator:
Ja, das ist Chiller. Mir fiel spontan nur der Vorname ein, aber nicht mehr der Nickname.  Das Silverstone war nicht im Test dabei. Neben dem LC-Power noch das Antec VPF 550W, das Enermax MaxPro 500W und das Thermaltake Hamburg 530W. Antec war Testsieger vor dem LC, dahinter dann Enermax und TT (beide Gruppe).


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Februar 2016)

Das VPF, ist das Indy? 
Das ist aber wohl laut? Also nix für meine verwöhnten Ohren (ok mein Tt hat nen Lagersxhaden, das Golden Field ebenfalls aber die betreibe ich auch sehr selten.


----------



## EastCoast (7. Februar 2016)

Ja, das VPF hat eine DC-DC-Plattform von Delta und ja, es ist sehr laut.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Februar 2016)

Also falls ich das NT von dem Rechner eines Kumpels tauschen will, passt das wunderbar zur restlichen Geräuschkullisse (unser 169 Euro Miele Staubsauger ist leiser(bei Volllast des PCs))


----------



## poiu (7. Februar 2016)

Hi

die neue gold Serie kommt von great Wall

die GP3 mit Bronze und silver 230V sind brauchbar




Amon schrieb:


> Das 9550 war auch ordentlich. Bis es in die Luft geflogen ist...




ist nur still gestorben  aber ist brauchbar, darf halt nicht überlastet werden sonst geht es hops


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Februar 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Was issn das fürn Quark ... 2 Rails für CPU und nur eine Rail für PCIe wo auch noch das Board dran hängt ... Wer konstruiert denn bitteschön so einen Müll ???
> Kann es sein, dass es dadurch zum schnelleren Abschalten gezwungen werden soll ???
> Dann gnade euch Gott mit einem 8 oder mehr +2 Phasen Spannungsversorgung Board mit ordentlich übertakteter CPU
> 
> Also da fass ich mir sogar als Laie an´nen Kopf ehrlich



Naja, 2004 hielt man das für 'ne gute Idee...
Damals kamen ja die Pentium D CPUs, die ja ordentlich Strom gefressen haben...

Die Ironie ist, dass preiswertere Geräte das besser weggesteckt haben als High End Geräte...

Ein Beispiel wäre hier z.B. das 550W E5 und das 550W P7: beim P7 waren beide PCIe ANschlüsse auf einer Rail.
Beim E5 hatte jedes PCIe Kabel eine Rail, ein Anschluss war aber mit der Hälfte vom ATX Stecker geteilt..


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Februar 2016)

Gott sei dank habe ich nicht so alte NT. Also keine so alten Multi Rail. Hauptsächlich Single oder Dual Rail.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Februar 2016)

Wobei dual Rail auch irgendwie Blödsinn ist...
Erst ab 3 Rails hast eine sinnvolle Teilung...

Bei 2 Rails kannst haben:
a) +12V1: CPU, +12V2 für den Rest
b) +12V1: CPU + ATX, +12V2 für den Rest
c) +12V1: CPU + ein PCIe, +12V2 ein PCIe + Laufwerke

Long story Short:
Alles völliger Bullshit...

Wobei man da schöne Dinge machen kann, mit Multirail...
Dafür braucht man aber auch entsprechend viele Rails (2 sind bis 350W noch OK, darüber dann 3 bis etwa 500-550W, ab 4 Anschlüssen braucht man 4 und dann pro 2 PCIe Anschlüssen eine +12V rail mehr)...
Und gerade bei vielen modernen Geräten ists nicht wirklich schön implementiert.


Wobei ein großes Problem ja schon ist, dass bei vielen Netzteilen ja die Schutzschaltungen gar nicht vernünftig implementiert sind - wenn überhaupt...


----------



## Philipus II (7. Februar 2016)

Dual Rail ist m.E. fast immer schlechter als Single Rail. Eine Aufteilung unter 3 Rails macht überhaupt keinen Sinn, im oberen Wattbereich sollten es 4 Schienen sein.


----------



## gorgeous188 (7. Februar 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Bei 2 Rails kannst haben



Trifft doch sowohl auf das LC9550 wie auch das G550 zu. CPU und PCIe1 auf der einen Rail, PCIe2 und der Rest auf der anderen Rail.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Februar 2016)

Mir ist die Rail Aufteilung bei meinen alten NT eigentlich relativ wurscht, bis auf das SST und das Cougar A350 laufen die eh <1 h die Woche


----------



## poiu (7. Februar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> PCGH Test.
> Der gleiche, seitdem das LC9550 nicht mehr empfohlen wird.



komisch, so leise sind die nicht Oo vielleicht ät Vollast

Wir lassen die aber auch lange @100% laufen und messen erst dann immer im Langzeit nach unten


----------



## gorgeous188 (8. Februar 2016)

Es ist gerade wieder einer dieser Momente, in denen ich meine Fingernägel effektvoll über eine Tafel kratzen möchte:
FX8350 @ 4.70 GHz, neue GTX 950
_Netzteil ist das "Rhombutech 800 Watt" verbaut. (zu finden auf Amazon für etwas über einen fuffi)
Nachdem es uns ein Corsair CX750M (oder so) für 100€ zerhauen hat, bestand mein Vater darauf, nie mehr so viel für ein Netzteil auszugeben._


----------



## DarkScorpion (8. Februar 2016)

Warum so viel Watt? Für 50€ bekommst du wesentlich bessere die zwar weniger Watt haben aber für das System ausreichend sind


----------



## gorgeous188 (8. Februar 2016)

Ach verdammt, ich habe den Link vergessen 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/426059-z87-prozessor-bis-100-a.html


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Februar 2016)

Kann ich vielleicht einen Netzteil ansehen, wie viel es leistet? 
Ich hab hier einen alten DVD Player geschlachtet und das NT hat einen Molex. Allerdings ziemlich dünne Litzen am Stecker. Aber  für ein ODD oder was in der Leistungsklasse reicht das wohl. Jetzt hab ich mich gefragt, was dass wohl leistet und ob man das vielleicht mit nem Y Adapter mit vielleicht 2 ODD betreiben kann, da in meinem Bastel PC Molex Not herrscht (und ich basteln will) der Gerät vielleicht einbaue. 
Glaubt ihr dass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das Gerät das aushält? 
Hat das wohl irgendwelche grundsätzlichen Schutzschaltungen? (ich hab neben den Eingängen was gesehen was aussieht wie eine sehr primitive SCP bzw. Ocp, eine Schmelzsicherung(ist zumindest ein Röhrchen mit sehr dürrem Draht)) 
MfG 3Rad


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Februar 2016)

Sinnvoller Push 
Mal wieder eine Diskussion https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1558802


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Februar 2016)

Und gleich kommen die ganzen Postingschinder, die den Thread auf der Hauptseite entdeckt haben...

Das Feature ist einfach mal blöde und hat eigentlich nur Nachteile...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Februar 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das Feature ist einfach mal blöde und hat eigentlich nur Nachteile...


Ach dann können auch Leute, die keine Ahnung von einem Thema haben, da auch mal reinquaken (*hust* nie gemacht)


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (10. Februar 2016)

Mal wieder ne kurze Frage von mir - gibt es eine sinnvolle Möglichkeit alte (OEM-) Netzteile auf Sicherheit und noch vorhandene Lebenszeit zu prüfen? Habe grade nämlich ein paar alte PSUs hier die bei Aufrüstungen ersetzt wurden und sich in ein paar Office-Rechnern gar nicht schlecht machen würden, tue mich aber schwer Sachen zu verbauen deren Haltbarkeit ich nicht vertraue...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Februar 2016)

Was hast du denn da? 
Grundsätzlich benutze ich eigentlich nur NT dauerhaft, die  bei Kurzschluss abschalten. Danach kannst du sortieren.


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (10. Februar 2016)

Habe aktuell ein altes HP-Netzteil, ein Corsair VS550 und ein Antec Earthwatts 350 da


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Februar 2016)

Ach das ist eigentlich alles nicht unbedingt zum fortschmeissen. Für Office PC ist das in Ordnung. Obwohl, ich kenne das Earth Watts nicht. Ich hab hier deutlich miesere NT rumfahren (verbaut davon nur ein relativ altes Superflower SF400P12P)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Februar 2016)

Die earth watts sind sogar bessere Netzteile gewesen, das langt für Office locker.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Februar 2016)

Das Earthwatts war afair eine Seasonic S12 (II?) Plattform  mit 80mm Längsbelüftung. Für nen Desktopgehäuse eigentlich ziemlich genial.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Februar 2016)

Ich meinte das war doch recht billig angesiedelt? 
Aber für nen Office PC ja wayne. Da reicht sogar  ein 8 Jahre altes Superflower SF400P12P


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Februar 2016)

nee du, die earth watts waren nicht wirklich billig, dagegen waren die pure power damals deutlich günstiger.

hatte ein 430er davon im Antec Fusion, bis es nen Kurzen bekommen hat, aber außer dem NT kein Schaden.


----------



## poiu (12. Februar 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Earthwatts war afair eine Seasonic S12 (II?) Plattform  mit 80mm Längsbelüftung. Für nen Desktopgehäuse eigentlich ziemlich genial.



das 350W erathwatts ist Delta, die Serie selsbt ear ein Mix viel  Delta, dann Seaosnic aber auch einige FSP und das alles im wechsel,..


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Februar 2016)

ok, das erklärt auch die unterschiedlichen Meinungen die man manchmal findet.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Februar 2016)

Dann meinte ich eine andere Serie vielleicht oder habe mich geirrt.


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (13. Februar 2016)

Also gibt es keine einfache Möglichkeit die zu testen? Nutzen bis die Schutzschaltungen angeht und ich zum Austausch gerufen werde? Oo


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Februar 2016)

Pfffft..... Office ist da nicht so wahnsinnig anspruchsvoll... Deine NT sind dafür auch ganz i.O.
ich teste meine NT nur, ob sie SCP haben, welche Spannungen sie im Betrieb haben (Multimeter) und das wars. Mehr kann ich auch nicht testen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Februar 2016)

Reicht nei Office auch, da kannst sogar alte sinotech und co nehmen.
Nur Datensicherung ist wichtig.


----------



## poiu (14. Februar 2016)

wusstet ihr das auch CM bei der V Serie Abhol- und Retour Service bietet?

V-Series Replacement Service - Cooler Master

und das 2 Jahre lang


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Februar 2016)

Ja, hab ich neulich wo gelernt


----------



## tsd560ti (15. Februar 2016)

Wie funktioniert so ein Tausch eigentlich? 
Ich kenne von 1&1 die Lösung, dass die einen Paketboten das Altgerät bei Lieferung einfach mitnehmen lassen.


----------



## poiu (15. Februar 2016)

Ja meistens so, es gibt da noch andere  alternativen das man nur retour Schein bekommt, aber das CM sagt UPS denke ich der bringt neues und holt gleichzeitig das alte ab


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2016)

Das L7 ist halt überlabelt.
Keine Ahnung, obs reichen wird. Wahrscheinlich hilft nur ausprobieren.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Februar 2016)

Überlabelt?


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2016)

Die Plattform ist für die Leistung nicht ausgelegt.
Außerdem leistet es auf der 12 Volt Leitung nur rund 400 Watt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Februar 2016)

Was könnte schlimmsten Falls passieren?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Februar 2016)

Puff!

Er soll mindestens ein Cooler Master g450m nachbestellen, besser n bequiet e10 500w,  dann sollte er wieder Jahre ruhe haben.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Februar 2016)

Kann denn was kaputt gehen?


----------



## poiu (15. Februar 2016)

nee das NT schaltet aber wegen überlast ab, die Rail Verteilung beim L7 war suboptimal und die 390 zieht ordentlich


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2016)

Ich würde auch tippen, dass das L7 unter Last dann ausgeht.
Vielleicht reicht es aber auch, solange eben die 390 eingebremst wird, z.B. durch einen Frame Limiter.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Februar 2016)

Oder uv 😉


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Februar 2016)

Ich würde es bei nem L7 nicht mehr versuchen,  ist ja auch schon was im Dienst.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Februar 2016)

OK danke euch


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Puff!
> 
> Er soll mindestens ein Cooler Master g450m nachbestellen, besser n bequiet e10 500w,  dann sollte er wieder Jahre ruhe haben.


Cooler Master G450M 450W ATX 2.31 (RS-450-AMAAB1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


Dieses?

Gibt's auch ein zwischen Ding ?

Ich hab ihn auch das E10 500w mit und ohne CM empfohlen....und ihm gesagt das ich das e10 einbauen würde....Aber er guckte schon erschrocken als ich ca 90€ sagte [emoji12] 

Weil er wollte sich schon eine gtx 960 kaufen für 240€...damit er ruhe hat...da sagte ich zu ihm , er solle sich lieber eine 390 kaufen....Dann hat er länger Ruhe[emoji6]


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2016)

Nimm das Super Flower HX.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Februar 2016)

Oder das v550sm von Cooler Master


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2016)

Oder doch das E10.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Februar 2016)

Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX)) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Das? Oder das 550w?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Februar 2016)

Das 550w wäre bei ner 390 eigentlich besser, beim g450m ist das 450 und das 550 baugleich,  daher ist es da egal. Beim hx bin nicht voll im Bilde. Mir wäre das hx hinten raus zu laut.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Februar 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Und dieses hier?
> Cooler Master VS-Series V550SM 550W ATX 2.31 (RS550-AMAAG1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
> 
> Aber dann doch eher das e10 oder?


  Von Seasonic Gibt's nichts gutes mehr für 'n ordentlich guten Preis ?


----------



## tsd560ti (15. Februar 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das 550w wäre bei ner 390 eigentlich besser, beim g450m ist das 450 und das 550 baugleich,  daher ist es da egal. Beim hx bin nicht voll im Bilde. Mir wäre das hx hinten raus zu laut.


Das HX war glaube ich die ganze Zeit gleich laut, immer ein paar Lagergeräusche aber der Lüfter dreht unter Last nicht (viel) weiter auf.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Februar 2016)

Dann ist es komplett zu laut für mich 

Bin aber kein guter Maßstab


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Februar 2016)

Im idle schon hörbar?


----------



## poiu (15. Februar 2016)

die CM V Serie, also Vollmodular hat besseren Lüfter


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Februar 2016)

Seasonic M12II-520 Bronze EVO Edition 520W ATX 2.3 (SS-520GM2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Was ist mit diesem NT?


----------



## tsd560ti (15. Februar 2016)

Ich meine das M12 II ist schon seit 2010 mit zumindest ähnlichen Leistungsangaben auf dem Markt. 

Hapert es beim Super Flower an der Lautstärke? 
Stark genug ist es auf jeden Fall, selbst für meinen Hobel. 

Ich kann mich auch mal an einem Video zur Lautstärke (im Vergleich mit anderen Komponenten) versuchen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Februar 2016)

1. Ich glaub ich sollte mal anfangen mit Netzteilen zu dealen...
Die stapeln sich bei mir schon recht doll...


2. Kamen heute 'nen paar Kondensatoren an. 
Insgesamt so 152 Stück, aus *US of A*!!111

Gleich mal 7 davon auf 'nen ASUS A8R-MVP gelötet 

Rest, naja, schauen wir mal...
Sind halt 2200µF in 10V und 16V, 2700µF/10V, 3300µF/16V sowie 1000µF/6.3V Polymer und 12V/470µF Polymer.
Bis auf die 2200µF/10V sind die 'normalen' Elkos UCC und die Polymers sind Nichicon...

Naja, mal schauen, wo ich die einbaue


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Februar 2016)

Ist das m12 II denn ausreichend für sein System?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Februar 2016)

Ausreichend ja, aber Seasonic wird hinten raus immer lauter, das m12 kenne ich dahingehend nicht. 

Nimm doch das g450m oder g550m von Coolermaster,  5 Jahre Garantie ist immerhin drauf


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Februar 2016)

Mein seasonic sollte auch immer laut unter last sein....Habe es aber noch nie gehört😉


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Februar 2016)

Kommt natürlich drauf an, was dran hängt, ... Mit ner gtx 750ti @ 1600/3170 und dem Benchtable komm ich da auch nicht hin.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Februar 2016)

Bei meiner 290 @ 1275/1700MHz hatte ich beim benchen eh nur die Lüfter der VaporX gehört😁
Und normal ubertaktet höre ich auch nichts vom NT 👍


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Februar 2016)

Ok, was hast du drin?


----------



## DerFoehn (15. Februar 2016)

Laut Signatur: "Seasonic X- 650-KM3".


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Februar 2016)

Genau 👍


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Februar 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Mein seasonic sollte auch immer laut unter last sein....Habe es aber noch nie gehört



Nee, die X und P Serie ist OK, nur G-Serie und niedriger ist 'problematisch'...


----------



## tsd560ti (15. Februar 2016)

Und was genau ist jetzt das M12 II? 

Ich habe das als älteres Gerät mid DC-DC, das trotzdem nicht als Neukauf taugt in Erinnerung, aber möchte ungern etwas falsches sagen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Februar 2016)

Es gibt 2 verschiedene Modelle:

Unter 650W sinds Gruppenregulierte S12-II Bronze basierte Teile, ergo: Finger weg.
Ab 650W könntens diese DC-DC Plattform sein.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Februar 2016)

Also ist diese doch schitt?

Seasonic M12II-520 Bronze EVO Edition 520W ATX 2.3 (SS-520GM2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Februar 2016)

wäre demnach definitiv schlechter als was hiervon:
Netzteilempfehlungen Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## captain_drink (15. Februar 2016)

Die 520W- und 620W-Ausgaben des M12II Bronze verwenden dasselbe gruppenregulierte Design wie das S12II. Beide sind veraltet und sollten neu nicht mehr gekauft werden.

Ich würde eines von diesen nehmen:
Cooler Master G550M (wg. Kugellager)
Super Flower Golden Green HX 450
XFX TS Gold 550 (sofern lieferbar)

Die drei genannten reichen auch für eine 390, das letztere wird damit aber recht laut.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Februar 2016)

Fractal Design Edison M 450W ATX 2.4 (FD-PSU-ED1B-450W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Was damit?


----------



## captain_drink (16. Februar 2016)

Zu teuer.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Februar 2016)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Zu teuer.


59€ zu teuer?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Februar 2016)

nein, aber es wird wohl schwer eines für 59€ zu bekommen, wenn du die nicht im laden kaufst, im Versand ist es allgemein schwer lieferbar und damit teuer.

die Plattform im edison m ist von der g-series von Seasonic,  es soll etwas leiser sein als die g sie,  aber natürlich immer noch lauter als die cm g550m oder bq e10 500w ; )


----------



## poiu (16. Februar 2016)

Braucht jemand ein NT für denn Office PC 

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2016)

Na, ich weiß nicht, wenn ich meine IGP übertakte, schluckt die schon eine Menge Strom.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Februar 2016)

Übertreib mal nicht, mehr als 95% Auslastung bekommst du dabei auf dem Netzteil auch nicht hin


----------



## gorgeous188 (16. Februar 2016)

Wird aber schon eng


----------



## Adi1 (16. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na, ich weiß nicht, wenn ich meine IGP übertakte, schluckt die schon eine Menge Strom.



Dann kaufe dir mal eine halbwegs aktuelle CPU


----------



## tsd560ti (16. Februar 2016)

Ein paar Adapter dazu kaufen und eine 12Volt-Versorgung für alle Rechner durchs ganze Haus aufbauen. 
Microsoft nennt das ganze dann Heimnetz[emoji38]


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Februar 2016)

Ach die Leistung hab ich, wenn ich 3-4 NT aus meinem Schrank bündle. 
Lass mich überlegen, Das SF 350, Das Tt 300, Das Dell 300, das Golden Field schafft vielleicht auch 300. 
Oder mit allen 3 gescheiten NT schaffe ich das auch. (Das BQ!  Kann 500, Das SST kann 500, Das Cougar A350 kann 350 passt) 
@Threshold kenne das Problem mit der Igp bei meinen Fx auch. Die IGP von denen verbraucht mehr als meine 8 Kerne


----------



## Norodet (16. Februar 2016)

Nabend Community

Hab mal eine Frage habe vor mir wenn die neue GPU Generation mir ein SLI System zu zulegen, meint ihr dieses Netzteil FSP Fortron/Source Hydro G 650W ATX 2.4 (HG650) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
reicht dafür?


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Februar 2016)

Was für ein SLI System?
2x 580, übertaktet??

Aber ich würds es eher nicht nehmen, da PCIe Y-Kabel verwendet werden. Und das ist bei High End Karten nicht gerade die beste Idee...



Oh und an die anderen:
Habt ihr schon die neue FSP Hyper M Serie gefunden?
FSP Europe >> Hyper M (5/6/7W)

na, woran erinnert euch das?

....


Also meinereiner dachte sich gleich, als er das PCB gesehen hat:
WTF?! Das kennst du doch. Das hast früher doch schon mal gesehen...
Die werden doch nicht etwa...

Aber mal schauen, ob das PCB das ist, welches ich denke, dass es ist


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2016)

SLi lohnt sich überhaupt nicht. Ich würde mir den Stress sparen, den du dir damit einhandelst.


----------



## tsd560ti (16. Februar 2016)

Meinst du einen S7 (Raider) Refresh oder was gibts da schönes?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Februar 2016)

Von außen und der Packung sieht das aus wie ein Cooler Master mit... Preisbewusstem Gitter


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (17. Februar 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Oh und an die anderen:
> Habt ihr schon die neue FSP Hyper M Serie gefunden?
> FSP Europe >> Hyper M (5/6/7W)
> 
> ...



Oha ... Also mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass das Netzteil grotten häßlich ist und es mir vorkommt, als stecken die absolut keine Liebe in die Optik, musste ich sofort als ich es gesehen habe, an das Sharkoon WPM denken ... Das ist nämlich mit deinen Modularen Kabel, genauso grotten häßlich


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Februar 2016)

Nope, ihr seid alle ganz falsch.


FSP Everest, Anno 2006/2007, mit dem dort allseits bekannten und beliebten PCB, welches von 350W bis 1000W ging...


----------



## tsd560ti (17. Februar 2016)

Zu der Zeit hatte ich nicht mal ne Wii, aber das erklärt dann auch das Lüftergitter. 
Wenn ich mal Zeit hab wird Google angeschmissen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Februar 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nope, ihr seid alle ganz falsch.
> 
> 
> FSP Everest, Anno 2006/2007, mit dem dort allseits bekannten und beliebten PCB, welches von 350W bis 1000W ging...


Stark. Das hab ich nicht erwartet. 
Aber mein SuperFlower und mein Tgermaltake haben auch so ein Gitter, stammen auch aus der Zeit


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Februar 2016)

Das Lüfztergitter is gar nicht mal so entscheidend.

Schauts doch mal das Kabel Managment an...

Insbesondere den Quatsch bezüglich 4pin Anschlüsse für 'normale' Molex Stecker. Sowie die 6pins für PCIe 

Ähm, nunja, ähhh....


----------



## gorgeous188 (17. Februar 2016)

Hat das Seasonic G550 aber in ähnlicher Weise.
2x 8polig PCIe Anschluss für die Grafikkarte über 1x 8polig am Netzteil zu realisieren ist aber schon sehr sparsam. Als 1:1 hätte ich es ja noch verstanden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Februar 2016)

Das g550 hat 8pin zu 6+2pin, hab ich selbst da, oder gibts da neue Kabel?


----------



## Jolly91 (17. Februar 2016)

Das Seasonic X-750 km³ splittert 1x 8pin PCI-E Anschlüsse auf 2x 6/8pin PCI-E Stecker. Mir wäre da eine 1:1er Verteilung lieber.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Februar 2016)

Definitiv,  das mag verlötet gehen, aber nicht mit Stecker.


----------



## Pu244 (18. Februar 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Definitiv,  das mag verlötet gehen, aber nicht mit Stecker.



Klar geht das auch am Stecker: 7A pro Adernpaar x 4 Adernpaare = 28A x12V = 336W

Damit kann man durchaus 2x 8Pin PCIe Stecker versorgen, wobei ich es extrem dämlich finde das über den PCIe Stecker nur 75W/150W gehen. Es wäre höchste Zeit für einen Nachfolger über den bei 8 Pin 336W gehen, analog zum CPU Stecker. Dann könnte man noch nebenbei mit dem 24 Pin ATX aufräumen, über den nur poplige 75W gehen und dann kann man die 5V und 3,3V gleich mit in die Tonne treten. Am besten einen kleinen 2 Pin Stecker mit dem das Netzteil seine Daten liefert und dann nur noch 8 Pin 12V Anschlüsse mit 336W - ein Traum! Für die Peripherie müßte es noch einen speziellen 2Pin Stecker geben. Dann noch das Kabelmanagment normen, damit alle Kabel überall passen und der Traum ist perfekt!


----------



## Philipus II (18. Februar 2016)

PCIe 6+2-Pin hat 3x +12V, 5x Masse.


----------



## Pu244 (18. Februar 2016)

Philipus II schrieb:


> PCIe 6+2-Pin hat 3x +12V, 5x Masse.



Im Prinzip werden also 1x 12V verschenkt und die übrigen 3x  suboptimal ausgenutzt (150W statt 252W). Eigentlich höchste Zeit den PCIe Müll dahin zu feuern wo er hingehört: zu den alten, vergessenen Standards.


----------



## gorgeous188 (18. Februar 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Für die Peripherie müßte es noch einen speziellen 2Pin Stecker geben



SSDs laufen nur mit 5V


----------



## Pu244 (18. Februar 2016)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> SSDs laufen nur mit 5V



Die haben auch alle einen Spannungswandler integriert. Chips die direkt über die 5V Schiene laufen sind heute im PC eher eine Seltenheit und können durch Spannungswandler versorgt werden. Eine große Rolle spielen diese Chips eigentlich nur bei billigen USB Geräten. In einer Übergangszeit würde es natürlich noch Anschlüsse mit den 5V für Moles/SATA geben,danach kann man das immer noch mit einem Konverter machen.


----------



## tsd560ti (19. Februar 2016)

Der Thread bräuchte mal einen Experten, wirkt irgendwie sehr komisch auf mich.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/428088-gigabyte-ma770ud3-und-amd-radeon-6850-a.html


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Februar 2016)

Jawoll   mal wieder nen Böller


----------



## DarkScorpion (19. Februar 2016)

Immerhin ist es "nur" ein 500  Watt Modell und nicht gleich ein 700-800 Watt. Weil Viel hilft ja Viel bekanntlich.

Aber bei solchen Geschichten brauchen sich die kleinen Händler vor Ort nicht beschweren wenn keiner mehr bei Ihnen kauft. Das Hauptargument für einen Kauf vor Ort ist doch die Beratung. Aber die hat ja hier völlig versagt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Februar 2016)

aber sowas von.
das blöde ist, dass Händler vor Ort oft nicht mal taugliche Netzteile da haben, und bestellen kann eben heute jeder Depp selbst.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (19. Februar 2016)

Ich bin froh mich mit dem Thema Netzteil auseinandergesetzt zu haben ... Ich bin zwar noch lange nicht auf dem Level wie hier so manch anderer hier, aber immerhin kann ich mit unterstützen und argumentieren, damit andere Leute nicht den größten Fehler machen, den man beim zusammenbau eines Rechners je machen kann ...

Hätte damals selber niemals dran gedacht, das das Netzteil so´ne Tragweite hat ... Ich dachte immer wie Stefan immer so schön sagt: "liefert ja nur Strom und keine FPS"

Krase Sache ... Wirklich ... THX für das gegebene Wissen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Februar 2016)

Immer gern, und jeder Jünger der Netzteil-Freaks hier trägt ein bisschen dazu bei, dass weniger Schrott verbaut wird. Da freut man sich als Kenner, wenn die Leute es einsehen oder beim fragen nach ner cfg gleich sagen, das Netzteil soll vernünftig sein, weil se es schon als Grundwissen mitbringen


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Da freut man sich als Kenner



Ich freue mich auf meine Umschläge.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Februar 2016)

Ich bin auch froh, dass ich auch ein bisschen weiss, vor allem gehen die lustigsten Diskussionen (V. A. Im CB) über NT.. Aber eigentlich war ich ggü. Böllern schon immer abgeneigt. 
Natürlich auch danke an mein NT Lexikon Threshold ^^


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (19. Februar 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Natürlich auch danke an mein NT Lexikon Threshold ^^



Netzteillexikon??? 
Erzähl mir mehr davon


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Februar 2016)

Immer wenn ich mal was zu einem NT wissen muss (ob für mich selber oder um Diskussionen in auswärtigen Foren anzufeuern und mal eben die  Experten zu unterstützen (Philipp, du, Stefan, Tinpoint und wie sie alle überall heissen)) 
Frage ich ihn und er weiss dann meist was, was davon (heutzutage) zu halten ist. Meine Kenntnisse reichen bis L7 und nicht weiter zurück, nicht so wahnsinnig bekannte kenn ich ja eh nicht. Ich entwickle mithilfe seines Urteils, meines Wissens und meiner Meinung dann einen gelungeneren Foren Beitrag zu entwickeln. Bevor ich wieder Müll Poste und das "Netzteil-weise"  Image meines Account im Eimer ist. 
Also er hat mir kein Buch über NT geschenkt, keine Angst 
Ich sehe NT Beratung im CB als eine Art Entwicklungshilfe.


----------



## Philipus II (19. Februar 2016)

Ich werde euch demnächst auch wieder mit erstklassigen Reviews versorgen. Kommende Woche bestelle ich den ersten Stapel Testmuster für meinen neuen Auftraggeber. Getestet wird natürlich weiterhin an der Chroma. Ich freu' mich schon


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (20. Februar 2016)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich werde euch demnächst auch wieder mit erstklassigen Reviews versorgen. Kommende Woche bestelle ich den ersten Stapel Testmuster für meinen neuen Auftraggeber. Getestet wird natürlich weiterhin an der Chroma. Ich freu' mich schon



Gott sei dank bleibst du uns als Tester erhalten ...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (22. Februar 2016)

Moin zusammen ...

Ich würde gerne mal eure Meinung zu einen pc power & cooling silencer mk II 950 hören.
Im Folding@Home Forum hat nämlich jemand vor, einen PC zu bauen der mehrere Grakas 24/7 unter Last stellt.
Das Netzteil an und für sich macht ja gar keinen all zu schlechten Eindruck, aber irgendwie hat das nen faden Beigeschmack ... Die Bestückung scheint ja Okay zu sein auch die 7 Jahre Garantie haben mich staunen lassen ...
Daher mal ne Frage an euch ... Was ist von dem Ding zu halten ???


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Februar 2016)

ich dachte immer es gibt n Handelsverbot für Geräte,  die zur Kernschmelze führen können.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Februar 2016)

Schon, nur ist das CE-Zeichen was das garantieren soll eine reine Selbsteinschätzung des Herstellers .


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. Februar 2016)

Abwarten und Tee trinken, dann wissen wir es. Wenns anfängt glühen wars wohl Müll. Wenn nicht vielleicht auch.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (22. Februar 2016)

Wie war das nochmal bei Sirtec? Schlechter als Standard CWT, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere


----------



## Philipus II (22. Februar 2016)

Fertigungsqualität bei Sirfa ist etwas schwankend. Sirfa hat zwei Fertigungslinien und setzt wie alle anderen Fertiger auch unterschiedliche Fertigungsprozesse auf diesen ein. Ich würde da nur nach dem konkreten Modell gehen. Grundsätzlich kann Sirfa allerdings gut bauen und liefert meist brauchbar verarbeitete Produkte.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Februar 2016)

Auf jeden Fall können sie deutlich besser als CWT...


----------



## gorgeous188 (23. Februar 2016)

Ich habe mal wieder was entdeckt:
_i5 4690k
Zotac GTX 970
Lepa Maxbron 700W_
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...n-zotac-gtx-970-oder-zu-hohe-erwartungen.html

Na kribbelt da schon was unter den Fingernägeln?


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

Na ja, neu würde ich den Schinken auch nicht kaufen, aber er hat ihn ja schon.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Februar 2016)

Ist ja nur ne Gtx 970


----------



## Amon (23. Februar 2016)

Was bitte ist Lepa?!


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

Lepa ist ein Netzteil Anbieter.


----------



## Amon (23. Februar 2016)

Hab ich irgendwie noch nie was von gehört.


----------



## the_leon (23. Februar 2016)

Lepa ist die "billig Marke" von Enermax


----------



## Amon (23. Februar 2016)

Enermax fertigt doch nicht mehr selber. Oder habe ich da jetzt was verwechselt?


----------



## Vipaah11 (23. Februar 2016)

Meinungen zum 730 Watt Thermaltake Smart Series SPS-730MPCBEU 80+ Bronze ?


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Lepa ist die "billig Marke" von Enermax



Leider nicht richtig.
Lepa lässt hier und da fertigen, je nach dem.
Also CWT, Sirtec, Yue Lin



Vipaah11 schrieb:


> Meinungen zum 730 Watt Thermaltake Smart Series SPS-730MPCBEU 80+ Bronze ?



Poiu hatte das mal in der Hand, wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## gorgeous188 (24. Februar 2016)

Hier hat wieder jemand zugeschlagen? 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/428715-schafft-mein-netzteil-diese-grafikkarte.html


----------



## the_leon (24. Februar 2016)

Was haltet ihr denn von diesem ding?
Amazon.com: Shuttle XPC Accessory PC63J 5  W Power Supply for Shuttle XPC H, J and R series Barebone: Computers & Accessories


----------



## the_leon (24. Februar 2016)

Was haltet ihr denn von diesem ding?
Amazon.com: Shuttle XPC Accessory PC63J 5  W Power Supply for Shuttle XPC H, J and R series Barebone: Computers & Accessories


----------



## tsd560ti (25. Februar 2016)

Glaubt ihr, es ist möglich dass mein System in Prime+Furmark 700Watt primär (580-620Watt sekundär) verbrauchen kann? 

Das war das Ergebnis auf dem Energiekostenzähler als ich den Verbrauch mit nem Kumpel und seinem i5 Rechner reproduzierbar vergleichen wollte.


----------



## poiu (25. Februar 2016)

der kleine Rechner da niemals ok vielleicht unter LN2 CPU @8Ghz


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. Februar 2016)

Reset!  
Das Teil spinnt doch. 
Ich würde maximal 550 W primär als Höchst Verbrauch anpeilen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Februar 2016)

Maximal 450 Watt. 😉


----------



## tsd560ti (25. Februar 2016)

Dann probier ich nochmal mir ein Brennenstuhl zu bestellen. 
Ich fand 350-400Watt im Furmark zwar schon viel, aber die Karte war auch nach knapp 1Minute schon viel zu warm (MK26-145mm@1650rpm). 

Ich berichte mal wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Februar 2016)

Also ich bin damals mit i7 2600K (1.4V) und R9 290X(1.32V) bei knapp über 650Watt gelandet laut Messung im Valley. Bei Furmark wäre sicherlich die OCP gekommen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Februar 2016)

Das sind ja auch wert die du nicht ohen Wasser machst 

Selbst n TOP-Luftkühler hält die CPU bei der Spannung nicht lange unter 90°.
GPU ist auch heftig


----------



## NuVirus (25. Februar 2016)

Der i7 2600k war doch noch verlötet da muss das nicht zwingend Wakü sein wenn alles passt aber Wakü wäre da wohl sinnvoll.


Für den Verbrauch sollte hauptsächlich die Grafikkarte entscheidend sein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Februar 2016)

Hatte nen 2700k selbst da und bei 1,4v in Betrieb, mit nem Mugen2 in Pusch/Pull war das Ding kurz vor abschalten.

Da kommst du mit Luft nicht weit.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Februar 2016)

War unter Luft. Hatte als CPU-Kühler den EKL K2 und als GPU die Vapor-X.

Natürlich kein 24/7 Setup, da die GPU-VRMs bei 115°C waren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Februar 2016)

Für n Bench geht das natürlich mal kurz, wir sind uns aber einig, dass man das vor allem bei der cpu besser mit Wasser macht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. Februar 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Maximal 450 Watt.



Ja gut war ich doch zu grosszügig aber seine Dampfwalze... die heizt ja gut


----------



## tsd560ti (25. Februar 2016)

R9 290X (1,337 / ~1,3Volt anliegend) wäre identisch. Ist die Frage ob FX6100@1,5Volt oder i7 2600k@1,4Volt mehr verbrauchen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. Februar 2016)

Jesses Gott.... Wie grillt ihr eure hW mit Sapnnungen.... Selbst meinem Bastel PC tu ich das nicht an und der hat aber ne höhere IPC als dein 6100


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Februar 2016)

Dreirad,  das doch alles human, kenne Werte von i7 die mit 1,7v gefahren wurden und noch laufen 

mein e5620 lief schon mit 1,5V um 5,2ghz zu erreichen.
leider nicht auf meinen bords.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Februar 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Jesses Gott.... Wie grillt ihr eure hW mit Sapnnungen.... Selbst meinem Bastel PC tu ich das nicht an und der hat aber ne höhere IPC als dein 6100


Der läuft heute noch. Man sollte nicht zu vorsichtig umgehen mit der Hardware. Bei 1,6V hat leider mein Board kapituliert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@tsd560ti Ich kann auch gern mit meinem aktuellen Setup nochmal morgen nachmessen, was so an Strom verbraucht wird.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Februar 2016)

Hats du den noch ?
Kannst du den mal bei 4GHz durch CB jagen?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Februar 2016)

Ja gut anscheinend lief mein E7400 mal um 5Ghz zu erreichen mit 1,55-1,6 V


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Februar 2016)

Siehst du, so schnell grillt man da nix, aber dauerhaft ist das natürlich ungesund.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Februar 2016)

Eben deshalb. 
Aber ich hab eh kein Übertakter Board, nur ein  G31(ubd ein Q33 und ein i945er) wo man nicht mal die Spannung erhöhen kann.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Februar 2016)

lach. ok.

anderes Thema:
Sind die PCIe-Stromkabel vom Seasonic G550 und Fanless Platinum identisch belegt? oder muss ich mir für meinen Test jetzt 8pin zu 2x 6 Pin kaufen? (Benötige für 2 Graka unter 200w je 2x 6pin)


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Februar 2016)

Warum wird die L7 und L8 serie von BeQuiet schlecht gemacht - ComputerBase Forum
Geiler Thread ubd Geiler Typ der beim Hersteller nachfragt XD


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Februar 2016)

6 und 8 Pin PCIe Stecker haben doch beide nur 3 Phasen. 
Wäre es da nicht schlauer, wenn man beide gleich stark belastet, als -wie in diesem OC Thread gezeigt- die Last 8 zu 5 aufzuteilen?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...zen-einer-evga-980ti-sc-acx-unter-wasser.html


----------



## NuVirus (1. März 2016)

So ich teste jetzt mal Netzteil FRACTAL-DESIGN 45 W Edison M 8 + Gold modular | Sonstige | K&M Computer 
Für 60€ und Abholung vor Ort kann man ja praktisch nix falsch machen, bin besonders auf die Idle Lautstärke gespannt.
Hole es heute Abend ab.

Hab noch nen Seasonic G-360W und E9 480W zum  Vergleich muss nur mal schauen was ich an das Netzteil zum Testen anschließe da ich aktuell nur noch die 980Ti hier habe und ne HD4850.

Hab vor mir noch nen Testsystem mit AMD Carizzo X4 845 aufzubauen da ich noch nen Board übrig hab.

Geplant ist das eines der genannten Netzteile das S6 300W im Office PC meines Vaters ersetzt (i7 2600 non k mit IGP und mehrere HDDs + SSD).


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. März 2016)

Das G360 wäre gut reingeschneidert. 
Ist das eigentlich Indy?


----------



## NuVirus (1. März 2016)

Sollte Indy sein laut dem Test, läuft aktuell in meinem HTPC mit nem i3 4340 und IGP und ist wenn man direkt ans Gehäuse geht leise hörbar
Seasonic G-36 : Messungen - Netzteile mit hoher Effizienz ab 5  Euro, Teil 2


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. März 2016)

das G360 teilt die Plattform mit dem G550  ist also Indy


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2016)

Ich kenne nur einen Indy.
Das ist der Typ mit dem Hut und der Peitsche.


----------



## tsd560ti (1. März 2016)

Der hieß Andi und pass auf dass deine Frau nicht mitliest 

B2T: Ist das G360 eigentlich auch für nen Schluck mehr Last ausgelegt, wenn das 450er TP-C auch die 550 schafft?


----------



## NuVirus (2. März 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Der hieß Andi und pass auf dass deine Frau nicht mitliest
> 
> B2T: Ist das G360 eigentlich auch für nen Schluck mehr Last ausgelegt, wenn das 450er TP-C auch die 550 schafft?



Das Problem ist es hat nur 1x6Pin PCIe Stromanschluss


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. März 2016)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Das Problem ist es hat nur 1x6Pin PCIe Stromanschluss


Ja toll.... Da ist selbst Cougar mit 8 Pin am neueren A350 schlauer gewesen. 
Die sollen sich alle mal ein Beispiel an SuperFlower nehmen!


----------



## NuVirus (2. März 2016)

Könnte mir aber durchaus vorstellen das es ähnlich viel leisten könnte wie die 450/550W Variante und deshalb absichtlich nur 1x6-Pin zu verbauen damit nur Grafikkarten mit geringen Verbrauch angeschlossen werden 
Selbst ne 970 gibt es ja schon mit nur einem 8-Pin Anschluss.

Das Fractal macht bisher keinen schlechten Eindruck - nur kurz ausgepackt aber hat Flachbandkabel das könnte in nem ITX bzw. Meinem Bitfenix Phenom M hilfreich sein.

So wie ich die Seasonic G Serie einschätze wäre eine R9 Nano oä. kein Problem für das Fractal oder?


----------



## Birbus (2. März 2016)

Weiß eigentlich jemand was in den Teilen steckt?:
Xilence Performance A+ Serie 430W ATX 2.4 (XP430R8/XN060) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die Normalen perfromance A waren ja für den Preis recht brauchbar, da die A+ aber günstiger sind frage ich mich wo bei dem + das - angesetzt wurde ;D


----------



## Philipus II (2. März 2016)

Statt HEC setzt Xilence jetzt auf Huizhou Xin Hui Yuan Tech. Ohne Profitest ist die Performance aber völlig offen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. März 2016)

Gesundheit! 
Was ist das für ein Name? Und ich fand Herolchi Electronic Companie (??) schon abenteuerlich. 
Hört sich nach chinesischer Hinterhof Werkstatt an


----------



## captain_drink (2. März 2016)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Huizhou Xin Hui Yuan Tech.



Das bitte auf einem Bein stehend schnell zehn Mal hintereinander aussprechen. 
Bei Fehlerfreiheit sowie ausbleibendem Zungenbruch winkt ein Gratisprodukt aus dem Hause Xilence!


----------



## Birbus (2. März 2016)

Hört sich auf jeden Fall ungesund an ;D


----------



## gorgeous188 (2. März 2016)

So, seit heute habe ich ein Dunkel Kraft Netzteil 

1. Feststellung: die DRIVES-Kabel sind die gleichen wie beim E10, sind nur ein paar mehr
2. Feststellung: beim E10 sind die Adern farblich markiert, beim P11 ist alles einheitlich schwarz


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. März 2016)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Das bitte auf einem Bein stehend schnell zehn Mal hintereinander aussprechen.
> Bei Fehlerfreiheit sowie ausbleibendem Zungenbruch winkt ein Gratisprodukt aus dem Hause Xilence!


Ich frag mich was die ganzen Asiaten für elastische  Zungen haben.... Das die sich nicht an ihrer eigenen Sprache verschlucken... 
Ist natürlich die Frage, ob ein Gratis Xilence Produkt ne Motivation ist oder eher abschreckend wirkt.. Ein Performance A im Badtel PC statt dem Silverstone wäre aber nicht schlecht.


----------



## Philipus II (2. März 2016)

Ich habe heute früh übrigens meinen Flug nach Asien gebucht. Fortbildung Fertigungstechnik und Qualitätskontrolle live vor Ort in Taiwan und China. Und dabei natürlich gleichmal 4 Werksbesichtigungen eingeplant


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2016)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Und dabei natürlich gleichmal 4 Werksbesichtigungen eingeplant



Auch bei Huizhou Xin Hui Yuan Tech?


----------



## tsd560ti (2. März 2016)

Lüfter kommen dann von Shenzhen Dong Wei Feng


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (2. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auch bei Huizhou Xin Hui Yuan Tech?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. März 2016)

Philipus II schrieb:


> China. Und dabei natürlich gleichmal 4 Werksbesichtigungen eingeplant



Räumt man dann extra für dich auf oder siehst du Sklaventreiber anno 2016?


----------



## poiu (3. März 2016)

@Dreiradsimulator

die reise ist all inklusive, mit einmal Sklaven mit Peitsche antreiben 



Threshold schrieb:


> Auch bei Huizhou Xin Hui Yuan Tech?



Gesundheit


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. März 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> @Dreiradsimulator
> 
> die reise ist all inklusive, mit einmal Sklaven mit Peitsche antreiben



Erlebnisurlaub. Cool


----------



## Philipus II (3. März 2016)

Ich kann leider kein Mandarin, die Arbeietr sind daher sicher vor mir


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2016)

Einfach Clemetin lernen.


----------



## Revoller (3. März 2016)

Hab vorhin mein Netzteil bestellt, kommt morgen bei mir an dank TNT 12Uhr

Damit gehör dann wohl auch zu den Dark Power Pro P11 Usern.


----------



## Philipus II (3. März 2016)

Ein nettes User-Review, aber das wirkliche Gold kommt erst weiter hinten:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...heissungsvoller-allrounder-im-rueckblick.html


----------



## the_leon (3. März 2016)

Stefan ist auch begeistert


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. März 2016)

Es ist ja ein Erfahrungsbericht. 
Ein Review hätte selbst ich besser hinbekommen mit genug Zeit und nem besseren Multimeter
Edit: heilige Shice das ist ja vollkommen eskaliert... 
Ohne Spaß solche Typen.... Hat ein Leon nun keinen Anspruch mitzudiskutieren, nur weil er nicht steinalt ist und nicht Manfred heisst? 
Und solcher Leute Rente muss ich zahlen? Echt jetzt?


----------



## EastCoast (4. März 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ohne Spaß solche Typen.... Hat ein Leon nun keinen Anspruch mitzudiskutieren, nur weil er nicht steinalt ist und nicht Manfred heisst?



Wie kommst du denn auf diese abgefahrene Idee? 

Wenn der Corsair-Bluebeard von " Diejenigen die sich über das Fehlen eines deutschen Portals aufregen, sind in der Regel Personen mit Vornamen, der auf ein gewisses Lebensalter schließen lässt." schreibt, ist doch mehr als offensichtlich, dass er damit ältere Menschen meint. Leon, Phillipp und Justin-Kevin-Dennis lernen Englisch in der Schule, bei Manfred, Horst und Eduard ist das ncht unbedingt der Fall gewesen. Bluebeard hat sich da etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt, aber wenn Gobbel das so um 180° falsch versteht, ist das wohl eher sein Problem. 


Und damit zu Gobbel, der ja schrieb:



> Ich fasse das mal eben zusammen:
> 
> JonnyGuru arbeitet also für Corsair.
> 
> Corsair nutzt die "Resultate" aus den Test von JonnyGuru für sein Marketing, um damit im Corsair Blog darzulegen wie toll die Ripple-Werte der Netzteile sind und verlinkt das hier als Argument.[...]



  Ist doch völlig legitim, dass ein Anbieter mit Testberichten wirbt. Jonny Guru selbst testet ja auch keine Netzteile mehr, seit er für Corsair arbeitet. Genau die gleiche Situation haben wir übrigens auch bei bequiet! und Tom's Hardware. Auch dort arbeitet ein ehemalige Netzteiltester inzwischen für bequiet!, auch dieser testet seitdem nicht mehr selbst Netzteile und trotzdem wirbt auch bequiet! mit Testresultaten von Tom's Hardware.

be quiet! - Leise Netzteile, Gehause und Kuhlungsprodukte, Netzteil Rechner und Kuhler Check fur Ihren PC
be quiet! - Leise Netzteile, Gehause und Kuhlungsprodukte, Netzteil Rechner und Kuhler Check fur Ihren PC
be quiet! - Leise Netzteile, Gehause und Kuhlungsprodukte, Netzteil Rechner und Kuhler Check fur Ihren PC

Finde ich wie gesagt problemlos, so lange die Tests von Drittpersonen durchgeführt werden.


----------



## poiu (4. März 2016)

du meinst PC MAX, da war das ähnlich der Gründer und Eigentümer hat später für Listan gearbeitet, aber die Seite ist so miniklein gewesen. Aber auch da gab es oft Kritik


----------



## EastCoast (4. März 2016)

Nein, ich meine Tom's Hardware und Igor aka FormatC. Der testet seit er für bQ arbeitet, eben auch keine Netzteile, CPU-Kühler und Gehäuse mehr, wie man hier nachlesen kann:
Grafikkarten: 17 x AMD Radeon und Nvidia GeForce im Vergleich - Seite 25 - ComputerBase Forum

Lediglich beim "Hauptnetzteiltester" habe ich was verwechselt. Das scheint dann doch eher der Patrick Afschar zu sein. Hatte irgendwie im Hinterkopf, dass Igor da früher deutlich mehr Tests gemacht hat, kann aber auf die Schnelle nur einen einzigen Test aus seiner Hand finden.


----------



## Philipus II (4. März 2016)

Igor testet seit Jahren keine Netzteile mehr.


----------



## poiu (4. März 2016)

Igor hat da nur einige wenige Tests gemacht bei Toms, Patrick hat da die tests gemacht und der ist schon länger Raus auf der Com Seite macht der  Aris die Tests.


----------



## Körschgen (4. März 2016)

Alter Vater da sind aber wieder die Fetzen geflogen...
Stefans Ausdauer ist allerdings wirklich beeindruckend, ich verfolg das auch schon ein paar Jahre... Hut ab!
Etwas mehr Gelassenheit und weniger Cherrypicking würde deinen Diskussionen  dennoch gut tuen. (Ja auch wenn du im Grunde Recht hast - Kritik wird halt besser angenommen wenn sie nett verpackt ist  )

Corsair ist bei mir auch ein zweischneidiges Schwert...
Gehäuse und mittlerweile auch Peripherie sind wirklich als gut zu erachten, Garantieabwicklung läuft super schnell und Kommunikation auf deutsch ist auch gegeben.

Die Netzteilsparte ist allerdings immer noch nicht erwähnenswert...höchstens negativ...

Innovationen kommen zwar, Design und Marketing funktionieren auch - aber qualitative und solide Grundtechnik im kompetitiven Bereich gibt es nicht - und auch die Highend Serien legen ihre Schwerpunkte falsch.

Als Netzteilhersteller würde mich der Lobgesang auf Listans beQuiet Serien auch tierisch nerven - aber er ist nun mal berechtigt.
Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge haben die ebenfalls zur Genüge um die Ohren gepfeffert bekommen und bekommen es noch heute.

Dafür liefern sie jetzt fast durchgehend sehr gute Technik - mit größtenteils sinnvoller Serienaufteilung.
Perfektion ist da auch noch nicht erreicht - aber ein sehr hohes Niveau.
Mir gefällt die Reihenfolge die beQuiet in der Produktentwicklung wählt.
Solide und leise Netzteile -> Ausbau der Lüfter Serien-> CPU Kühler Serien -> Gehäuse -> alles im gleichen Design und mit den hervorragenden Lüftern ausgestattet.


----------



## poiu (4. März 2016)

wie jeder Hersteller hat auch be quiet keine ideale Produktpalette, einige NT sind auch hier im Forum nicht so beliebt.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

hmm was meint ihr verdiente Auszeichnung?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the_leon (4. März 2016)

Also, die Pure Wings im SB 800 sind nicht leise.Also nichts von hervorragenden Lüftern.Hat wer ne Idee, wie ich das e10 zerlegen?Ich würde das lieber zerlegen, zum lakieren.


----------



## poiu (4. März 2016)

ich fand die be quiet NEtzteile immer schwer zu zerlegen P10 und P11 

aber du wießt auf eiens risko gefahr usw...


----------



## Körschgen (4. März 2016)

Das jeder Hersteller günstige und hochwertige Produkte anbietet ist doch klar.

Dennoch sind die relevanten Serien in ihren bereichen immer führend was Preis/Leistung angeht.
Die Straight Power und Dark Power Serien sind immer zeitgemäß ausgestattet und preislich gut positioniert - zu mindest wenn man wirtschaftliche Standpunkte miteinbezieht.
Wiederverwertung von alten Produkten und low Budget Serien allgemein gehören nun mal zum Geschäft.
Da ist beQuiet ebenfalls noch nicht perfekt - siehe Marketing für die Pure Power Serie und co... 

Aber sie schaffen ein für mich stimmiges Produktportfolio.

Corsair versucht das auch - aber ist in anderen Bereichen erfolgreicher als beQuiet.


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2016)

EastCoast schrieb:


> Wenn der Corsair-Bluebeard von " Diejenigen die sich über das Fehlen eines deutschen Portals aufregen, sind in der Regel Personen mit Vornamen, der auf ein gewisses Lebensalter schließen lässt." schreibt, ist doch mehr als offensichtlich, dass er damit ältere Menschen meint. Leon, Phillipp und Justin-Kevin-Dennis lernen Englisch in der Schule, bei Manfred, Horst und Eduard ist das ncht unbedingt der Fall gewesen. Bluebeard hat sich da etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt, aber wenn Gobbel das so um 180° falsch versteht, ist das wohl eher sein Problem.



Was der Corsair Staff da abgelassen hat, war unterste Schublade. 
Leider kann ich da nichts mehr erwider, da der Thread dicht ist.
Und in diesem Thread spare ich mir weitere Kommentare darüber, wäre blöd, wenn das jetzt hier hinein verlagert wird.


----------



## Gobbel (4. März 2016)

EastCoast schrieb:


> Und damit zu Gobbel, der ja schrieb:
> 
> Ist doch völlig legitim, dass ein Anbieter mit Testberichten wirbt. Jonny Guru selbst testet ja auch keine Netzteile mehr, seit er für Corsair arbeitet.



Sorry, dass ich das mit der Sprache voll falsch verstanden habe, aber diese  immensen Textwall von Corsair hat mein Hirn das wohl mal nicht mehr korrekt aufgenommen.


Du solltest dir aber vielleicht mal genau Gedanken machen, was dort wirklich abgegangen ist! 
Wenn du das als legitim betrachtest, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr 


Zunächst einmal frage ich mich, was Corsair überhaupt in dem Thread verloren hatte. 

Es wurde lediglich unter den Usern angemerkt, dass der "Test" kein Test sei  weil wirklich aber gar nichts getestet wurde. 
Der Tester hatte das ja schon akzeptiert und den Titel geändert und damit war doch eigentlich alles gut. Ende... 

Offenbar sind hier aber wohl ganz gezielt Marketing-Mitarbeiter von Corsair unterwegs, die wirklich jeden Kleinkram versuchen auszuschlachten und ihre Netzteile als heilig darzustellen. Kritik komplett unerwünscht!

Als ich zum Thema Ripple Noise komme, wollte man mich mit einem Beitrag des Corsair-Blogs "überzeugen", dass meine Ansichten nicht korrekt sind. 
jeder, der auch nur einen Funken Ahnung in Messtechnik hat, der sieht sofort, dass die Ergebnisse von JonnyGuru einfach blanker Unsinn sind.   
Wer so etwas verlinkt, hat selber keine Ahnung oder macht es gezielt um damit zu manipulieren.

Dann wirft man mir von Corsair vor, ich würde ja eh keinem Testberichten glauben. Anders gesagt, wer JonnyGuru nicht glaubt hat seinen Anspruch verloren, ernst genommen zu werden.
Den Werten von Techpowerup glaube ich z.B. , nur haben die auch 70% höhere Werte und das worum es ging (Caps in Kabeln) wurde sowieso gar nicht gemessen. 

Dann erzählt man der Wert ohne Caps in den Kabel läge bei 22 etc, nur gibt es dazu keinerlei  Screenshots oder irgend einen Nachweis. Der Wert fällt einfach vom Himmel.
Der ganze Blogpost ist also reiner Marketing-Müll. Der ganze Kreis schließt sich damit, dass Corsair dort versucht versteckt über seine eigenen Werte zu argumentieren. Nicht etwa unabhängige Werte von Dritten anzugeben!

Natürlich ist es legitim, dass ein Hersteller mit Testberichten wirbt.
Aber noch legitimer ist für mich, dass ich Testberichten, die quasi am Ende durch den Hersteller selbst (wenn auch über Umwege) ausgeführt werden, kein einziges Wort glaube!
Vor allem dann nicht wenn man quasi vorrangig diese Tests anführt!

Und wer glaubt, das Corsair da keinen Einfluss nimmt, der glaubt sicher auch an lila Mäuse!

Und dann geht der Spaß sogar noch so weit, dass das alles im JonnyGuru Forum aufgenommen wird und dort weiter gegen einen User hier gehetzt wird? 

Und das alles soll "normal" sein?  

Wo sind wir hier eigentlich gelandet?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (4. März 2016)

EastCoast schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine Tom's Hardware und Igor aka FormatC. Der testet seit er für bQ arbeitet, eben auch keine Netzteile, CPU-Kühler und Gehäuse mehr, wie man hier nachlesen kann:
> Grafikkarten: 17 x AMD Radeon und Nvidia GeForce im Vergleich - Seite 25 - ComputerBase Forum
> Lediglich beim "Hauptnetzteiltester" habe ich was verwechselt. Das scheint dann doch eher der Patrick Afschar zu sein. Hatte irgendwie im Hinterkopf, dass Igor da früher deutlich mehr Tests gemacht hat, kann aber auf die Schnelle nur einen einzigen Test aus seiner Hand finden.



Nur mal zum Verständnis: 
Ich arbeite in meinem eigenen Labor für so einige Firmen, zu denen eben auch BQ gehört. Angestellt bin ich bei diesen Kunden allerdings nicht. 
Man muss zudem wirklich sehr deutlich Entwicklung und Reviews trennen, zumal ich mich im Gegensatz zu JonnyGuru bewusst nicht für die PR nutzen lasse.
Auf die Tests dieser Produkte bei Tom's Hardware habe ich auch keinen Einfluss und was dort wie und wo beworben wird, interessiert mich nocht nicht mal 
Netzteile sind nicht mehr meine Baustelle in den Reviews, Gehäuse nur  noch bedingt im Rahmen von How-To's und diversen DIY-Dingern, Kühler  auch nicht.
Und ich sitze halt nicht bequem als Lohnempfänger im Großraumbüro, sondern muss zusehen, wie ich meine teure Technik sinnvoll ausgelastet bekomme. 

Was die Netzteile betriift:
ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass jede Firma so ihre diversen Leichen im Keller hatte, noch hat und auch in Zukunft haben wird.
Was mich jedoch an den Diskussionen immer immens stört, ist die mangelnde Differenzierung bei den Zielgruppen. 
Dass z.B. ein Budget- und Entry-Level-Netzteil nicht alle Kriterien erfüllen kann, die man an ein höherwertiges Produkt stellt, ist sicher auch mit  etwas
Logik nachvollziehbar. Da ich die Preiskalulationen bei den OEMs kenne, werde ich im Gegenzug bei zu tollen Angeboten schnell misstrauisch, weil dann 
immer irgendwo auch ein Haken verborgen sein muss. 

Im High-End-Bereich darf und muss man aber kritisch und kleinlich sein, weil die Margen stets groß genug sind, um Schwächen verlustfrei zu vermeiden.
Und ich oute mich auch als erklärter Hasser der ganzen Semi-passiv Lüfterkacke, die auch bei Grafikkarten dem Marketing und nicht dem technischen
Fortschritt dient. Wer von vornherein  gescheite Lüfter verbaut und die Kurven perfekt abstimmt, muss die nun mal nicht stoppen 
Gleiches gilt auch für den ganzen Digi-Kram mit irgendwelchen Schnittstellen und Klickibunti-Software. Zu träge, zu anfällig und zudem einfach nur überflüssig 
Bin ich deswegen aber gleich parteiisch? Sicher nicht, denn es ist meine _ganz private Meinung_, für die ich auch keine sexuellen Dienstleistungen oder
Betriebsausflüge nach Brasilien bekomme. Ich habe in den letzten drei Jahren so einige Produkte kaputt gekriegt. Nur ist deren Ableben allein der Ursache
geschuldet, dass ich sie im Archiv vorrätig hatte. Es hätte also mit anderen Produkten genauso geschehen können, wenn sie mir in die Finger gelangt wären.


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2016)

FormatC schrieb:


> Netzteile sind nicht mehr meine Baustelle in den Reviews, Gehäuse nur noch bedingt im Rahmen von How-To's und diversen DIY-Dingern, Kühler auch nicht.



Was machst du dann so in deinem Keller? 
Fahrraddynamos?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (4. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was machst du dann so in deinem Keller?



Keller habe ich zwei, aber das sind nur Lagerräume. Was ich so öffentlich mache, lässt sich googeln oder auf Facebook einsehen, der Rest geht nur mich was an 



> Fahrraddynamos?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie uncool. Ich habe eine integrierte Powerbank, ausschließlich LEDs am Rad und eine Ladestation im Keller


----------



## Gobbel (4. März 2016)

> Man muss zudem wirklich sehr deutlich Entwicklung und Reviews trennen,  zumal ich mich im Gegensatz zu JonnyGuru bewusst nicht für die PR nutzen  lasse.



Das sollte man noch mal in Fettdruck hervorheben ! Genau das macht am Ende eben den Unterschied! 
Trennt man es wirklich, oder tut man nur so als ob.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (4. März 2016)

Gobbel schrieb:


> Trennt man es wirklich, oder tut man nur so als ob.


Dass die Seite offenbar nicht genügend abgeworfen hat, um davon entsprechend zu leben, muss keine Schande sein, Online-Medien haben alle das gleiche Problem. Auch nicht, dass man einen gut dotierten Job annimmt, weil man am Ende ja auch leben muss. 

Da nach außen hin aber keine klare Trennung von Person und Webseite  zu erkennen ist, die ja letztendlich fast schon personenkultartig auf seinem Ego aufgebaut ist, halte ich jedoch den aktuellen Zustand zumindest nicht für sehr glücklich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. März 2016)

Gobbel schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal frage ich mich, was Corsair überhaupt in dem Thread verloren hatte.


Nun, ich fürchte, dass der Gedanke, den ich beim überfliegen dieses Berichtes hatte und die Anschuldigungen, die ich gegenüber dem Kabelbinder erwähnte, ins schwarze getroffen haben...



Gobbel schrieb:


> Es wurde lediglich unter den Usern angemerkt, dass der "Test" kein Test sei  weil wirklich aber gar nichts getestet wurde.
> Der Tester hatte das ja schon akzeptiert und den Titel geändert und damit war doch eigentlich alles gut. Ende...


Nun, zu den Anschuldigungen gehörte auch, dass das ein Marketingtext war und dass das ganze viel zu positiv geschrieben wurde, ohne irgendwelche Kritikpunkte.

Und Sorry, aber solche Dinge helfen niemandem. Dem uninformierten Käufer, der darüber fliegt, wird nicht wirklich beraten, ganz im Gegenteil.
Dem Hersteller hilft es auch nicht die Produkte verbessern. Wobei dazu auch der Wille gehört, die Produkte verbessern zu wollen...
Denn ein sehr kritisches Review hilft da allen Leuten wirklich mehr.

Und wenn der Hersteller gut ist und sich der Kritik stellt (und auch der Reviewer fähig und willig mit dem Hersteller zusammenzuarbeiten), können alle davon profitieren.
Wenn ein Hersteller sich bemüht und willig ist, kann er auch ein negatives (Forenreview) umkehren und in etwas positives wandeln!
Es hängt halt alles vom Hersteller ab...

Und oft ist es auch aus Sicht des Herstellers besser einfach weniger zu schreiben, dabei aber immer freundlich zu bleiben und sowas zu schreiben wie:



			
				imaginäres Beispielposting schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo User
> 
> Sehr schade, dass dich unser Produkt nicht ganz überzeugen konnte.
> Deine Kritikpunkte habe ich aber an die Forschung und Entwicklung weitergeleitet.
> ...



_DAS_ sind Dinge, die ich von einem Firmenvertreter lesen will.
Und nicht diese Dampfhammerschönrederei...

Wer mal Zeit und Lust hat, kann ja mal die seitenlange Diskussion mit mir und dem el_principal im PC-Max Forum zum Corsair AX1200 anschauen...

Und worum gings?
Na, darum, dass der Lüfter im Idle bei 1250rpm (ist ein ~140mm Lüfter) drehte, das Gerät sehr laut ist und der Lüfter schon ein 'PWM fiepen' von sich gibt...



Gobbel schrieb:


> Als ich zum Thema Ripple Noise komme, wollte man mich mit einem Beitrag des Corsair-Blogs "überzeugen", dass meine Ansichten nicht korrekt sind.
> jeder, der auch nur einen Funken Ahnung in Messtechnik hat, der sieht sofort, dass die Ergebnisse von JonnyGuru einfach blanker Unsinn sind.
> Wer so etwas verlinkt, hat selber keine Ahnung oder macht es gezielt um damit zu manipulieren.


Ja, insbesondere weil solch niedrige Werte auch verdammt schwer zu messen sind.
Ein winzig kleiner Fehler beim Aufbau des Messequipments oder sogar äußere Einflüsse können das schon sehr stark beeinflussen.
Schaut euch doch mal 'nen paar Osziloskop Videos von eeVblog an, da gibt es einiges...
Da kann sogar die Beleuchtung die Werte, die man misst, beeinflussen...

zumal: 
wer hier ein Osziloskop hat, sollte mal versuchen, die Spannungen damit im laufenden Rechner zu messen.
Was man da sieht, ist schon sehr interessant...

Das habe ich mal vor ganz langer Zeit mit irgendeinem uraltem Digitalscope gemacht, war schon sehr interessant, wie das ganze ausschaut...
NUr ist der Umgang mit Osziloskopen auch nicht so ganz einfach...

Das ganze Zeugs auf EEVBlog sollt man sich schon mal dazu anschauen, da man sonst ganz schnell irgendwelchen Mist misst...


----------



## Gobbel (4. März 2016)

FormatC schrieb:


> Da nach außen hin aber keine klare Trennung von Person und Webseite  zu erkennen ist, die ja letztendlich fast schon personenkultartig auf seinem Ego aufgebaut ist, halte ich jedoch den aktuellen Zustand zumindest nicht für sehr glücklich.



Man merkt sofort, dass du aus der Szene bist, weil du es so treffend zusammen fast. 

Ich wusste nicht so richtig wie ich es sagen sollte, aber genau das ist der Punkt, der mir auch richtig sauer aufgestoßen ist. 
Deswegen habe ich das Anfangs auch gar nicht verstanden und ist mir dann erst später klar geworden wie alles zusammen hängt.

JonnyGuru (=Die Webseite), JonnyGuru (=der Bereiber der Webseite), JonnyGuru (=der Mitarbeiter von Corsair), das wird alles von Corsair schön durcheinander gewürfelt um dann mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten ala "JonnyGuru arbeitet ja nicht mehr für JonnyGuru" zu kommen und dann den ganzen Kram für die eigene PR zu benutzen.

Ich dachte zuerst wirklich wie kann ein Netzteilhersteller so einen Schund wie die Messung von JonnyGuru als Argument für seine Netzteile nutzen...

jetzt ist natürlich  klar


----------



## EastCoast (4. März 2016)

Gobbel schrieb:


> Es wurde lediglich unter den Usern angemerkt, dass der "Test" kein Test sei  weil wirklich aber gar nichts getestet wurde.



Das war anfangs konstruktive Kritik, aber spätestens dieser Beitrag von Stefan war reinstes Gebashe:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ler-allrounder-im-rueckblick-post8072766.html
Natürlich ist der Test nicht perfekt, aber den Kollegen Kabelbinder (der ja auch Zeit und Aufwand investiert hat!) derartig anzupflaumen ist ebenfalls ganz unterste Schublade. Wenn mit "Quark", "Blödsinn" und "Bullshit" um sich geworfen wird, ist es doch irgendwo logisch, dass ein Thread dann eskaliert. 
Hätte der Stefan einfach mal ein Mindestmaß an Umgangsformen an den Tag gelegt statt wild mit Kraftausdrücken um sich zu werfen, hätten wir jetzt einen wahrscheinlich noch offenen Thread, einen nicht frustrierten Reviewer, der das Ganze vllt. nochmal überarbeitet hätte, und alles wäre locker und entspannt...



Gobbel schrieb:


> Offenbar sind hier aber wohl ganz gezielt Marketing-Mitarbeiter von Corsair unterwegs, die wirklich jeden Kleinkram versuchen auszuschlachten und ihre Netzteile als heilig darzustellen. Kritik komplett unerwünscht!



Wie kommst du darauf? Die Corsairler und auch Jonnyguru geben Stefan (und Thresh) in einigen Punkten doch auch recht mit der Kritik. Dass die nicht zu allem Ja und Amen sagen können, ist doch auch verständlich.



Gobbel schrieb:


> Als ich zum Thema Ripple Noise komme, wollte man mich mit einem Beitrag des Corsair-Blogs "überzeugen", dass meine Ansichten nicht korrekt sind.
> jeder, der auch nur einen Funken Ahnung in Messtechnik hat, der sieht sofort, dass die Ergebnisse von JonnyGuru einfach blanker Unsinn sind.
> Wer so etwas verlinkt, hat selber keine Ahnung oder macht es gezielt um damit zu manipulieren.
> 
> ...



Wo siehst du denn einen Test des 650W RMi bei TPU? Ich finde da nur einen Test des 1000W-Modells und da kommt man genau auf die 17MV beim 12V-Ripple.
Corsair RMi Series 1 W Review | techPowerUp

 Beim 650er finde ich drei Tests, und deren Ergebnisse liegen teils sogar noch deutlich unter 17MV, bei Hardwareluxx sogar im einstelligen Bereich:
Test: Corsair RM65i und RM1i
Corsair RM1i und RM65i im Test - Hardwareluxx
Corsair RM650i 650W Review




Gobbel schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es legitim, dass ein Hersteller mit Testberichten wirbt.
> Aber noch legitimer ist für mich, dass ich Testberichten, die quasi am Ende durch den Hersteller selbst (wenn auch über Umwege) ausgeführt werden, kein einziges Wort glaube!
> Vor allem dann nicht wenn man quasi vorrangig diese Tests anführt!
> 
> Und wer glaubt, das Corsair da keinen Einfluss nimmt, der glaubt sicher auch an lila Mäuse!



 Kann ich so nicht wirklich erkennen. Im Gegenteil schneiden die Corsair-Netzteile da meist gar nicht SO gut ab. Die am besten bewerteten Netzteile sind da in schöner Regelmäßigkeit Geräte, die auf der Super Flower Leadex Plattform basieren, so hat z.B. das EVGA G2 550W als bislang einziges Netzteil volle 10/10 Punkten bekommen, während z.B. das Corsair CX 750M regelrecht abgewatscht wurde.

 Auch deine Kritik an den Ripple-Messungen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Okay, damit kenne ich mich auch nicht aus, aber im jonnyguru-forum sind wirklich jede Menge fähiger Reviewer vertreten (u.a. auch unsere von hier bekannten Phillip, poiu, chiller, dann auch z.B. crmaris von THG, dazu auch noch Firmenvertreter z.B. von Atec und Seasonic) und nie habe ich dort gelesen, dass sich einer von denen über die Ripple-Messungen beschwert. 



Gobbel schrieb:


> Und dann geht der Spaß sogar noch so weit, dass das alles im JonnyGuru Forum aufgenommen wird und dort weiter gegen einen User hier gehetzt wird?



Nur ist der User ja selbst Mitglied dort im Forum und hat schon an die 2000 Posts verfasst. Ich sehe das eher als Sticheleien unter Freunden...getreu dem Motto: was sich liebt, das neckt sich. 


@FormatC:

Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung! 

Dass du ein komplett eigenes Labor besitzt und neben be quiet/Listan auch für andere Unternehmen tätig bist, war mir nicht bewusst. Aber das ändert ja nichts an meiner Aussage: Seit du das machst, testest du eben keine Netzteile und sonstige Komponenten aus den Portfolios deiner Auftraggeber mehr und vermeidest damit Interessenskonflikte. 

 Ersteres gilt aber wie gesagt auch für Jonnyguru (also die Person, nicht die Website an sich). Und wie oben angeführt zweifele ich stark daran, dass der nennenswert Einfluss auf die Tests nimmt. Von Schönschreiberei der Corsair-NTs sehe ich bei den Tests nämlich nicht wirklich etwas.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (4. März 2016)

Am Ende ist die ganze Aufregung hier eh für die Katz. Ich kenne Jon Gerow persönlich und würde mal voranstellen wollen, dass ich ihm definitiv keine unlauteren Geschichten zutraue. Dem Umfeld in Teilen jedoch schon. Und der Leser, der die Hintergründe nicht kennt, ist erst recht gehandicapt, weil er sich kein Urteil bilden kann.

Kinders, Marketing ist eine alte, stinkende B1tch und was übereifrige PR'ler dann manchmal halbwissend zusammenklauben, umkopieren und verhunzen, lässt einen die BILD-Zeitung dagegen auf dem Level der Apothekenrundschau erscheinen. Gerade PR-Abteilungen sind oft hochmotiviert, jedoch technisch auf Einzellerniveau (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel). Eine alte Weiheit aus der Ausbildung von Marketing-Fuzzis und Verkäufern besagt nun mal seit Jahrzehnten, dass sie nur so viel über ein Produkt wissen dürfen, um es noch guten Gewissens verkaufen können, jedoch um Gottes Willen nie so viel, dass sie selbst anfangen, Fragen zu stellen. 

Ich sehe sowas immer an den Fragen der PR-Agenturen nach gewissen Textfreigaben. Da wird dann nicht etwa das parallel zum Deutschen veröffentlichte englische Original verwendet, sondern man übersetzt fröhlich selbst (irgendetwas). Nur dass der Sinn manchmal schon recht entstellt und mit rosa Puder überzuckert ist. Dann aber gibt's Haue vom Feinsten und der Abend ist gerettet 

@EastCoast:
Das mit dem Labor ist eigentlich meiner Sammelleidenschaft von PVT-Samples und Unikaten, der permanenten Neugier, sowie dem Umstand geschuldet, dass ich meine angehäufte (Mess-)Technik ja auch irgendwie gewinnbringend in Zweitverwertung nutzen kann und zudem dafür gefürchtet bin, Qualitätsmängel aufzudecken. Das habe ich einfach im Urin, das ist so simpel wie Handauflegen


----------



## Gobbel (4. März 2016)

EastCoast schrieb:


> Beim 650er finde ich drei Tests, und deren Ergebnisse liegen teils sogar noch deutlich unter 17MV, bei Hardwareluxx sogar im einstelligen Bereich:
> Test: Corsair RM65i und RM1i
> Corsair RM1i und RM65i im Test - Hardwareluxx
> Corsair RM650i 650W Review



Und das soll jetzt bitte was belegen? Wenn 3 Stellen bei der gleichen Messung eine Abweichung von quasi 100% haben?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (4. März 2016)

Naja, also einstellig... ich glaube auch viel, wenn ich gerade gut gelaunt und milde gestimmt bin


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. März 2016)

EastCoast schrieb:


> Das war anfangs konstruktive Kritik, aber spätestens dieser Beitrag von Stefan war reinstes Gebashe:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ler-allrounder-im-rueckblick-post8072766.html
> Natürlich ist der Test nicht perfekt, aber den Kollegen Kabelbinder (der ja auch Zeit und Aufwand investiert hat!) derartig anzupflaumen ist ebenfalls ganz unterste Schublade. Wenn mit "Quark", "Blödsinn" und "Bullshit" um sich geworfen wird, ist es doch irgendwo logisch, dass ein Thread dann eskaliert.
> Hätte der Stefan einfach mal ein Mindestmaß an Umgangsformen an den Tag gelegt statt wild mit Kraftausdrücken um sich zu werfen, hätten wir jetzt einen wahrscheinlich noch offenen Thread, einen nicht frustrierten Reviewer, der das Ganze vllt. nochmal überarbeitet hätte, und alles wäre locker und entspannt...


Wo siehst du da gebashe?
Ich sehe das vielmehr als genau auf den Punkt gebracht an. Eventuell etwas in Rage geschrieben und ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Aber Gebashe ist das ganz sicher nicht. 

Denn Gebashe ist hauptsächlich desktruktive Kritik, die nur dazu dient, den Gegenüber nieder zu machen.
In dem von dir zitierten Posting sind aber sehr wohl Informationen drin, die dem Kabelbinder geholfen hätten, das Review zu überarbeiten, so denn er es gewollt hätte - und genau darum ging es mir letztendlich!

Wenn der Kabelbinder dann auch gesagt hätte, dass er, auch wenn das vielleicht etwas unfreundlich formuliert ist, dass er den Text überarbeitet und auch ein wenig Kritik an dem Gerät mit rein bringt, wäre ich mehr als zufrieden und hätte auch ein 'Gefällt mir' verteilt.


Aber in der Form, in der sich der Text zu dem Zeitpunkt befunden hatte, konnte ich keine positiven Worte darüber verlieren...
Ich habe mich sogar noch in einigen Punkten zurück gehalten und nicht im Klartext geschrieben, was ich gedacht habe, als ich die Postings vom Kabelbinder gelesen habe...

Um mal deutlicher zu werden, was mir nicht gefiel:
Der Kabelbinder hat bisher nicht erwähnt, woher das Netzteil gekommen ist.
Hat er sich es selbst gekauft?
Hat er es von Corsair bekommen, um ein Review zu verfassen?
Hat er es aus anderen Quellen bekommen?

Diese äußerst wichtige Information fehlt zum Beispiel in den Beiträgen von ihm...


Aber ich habe auch eine Konsequenz daraus gezogen, in der Hoffnung, dass der Thread auch angepinnt werden wird:
Ich plane in nächster Zeit, wenn ich mit meinen aktuell anstehenden Reviews durch bin (ja, es gibt was neues, das heute vom Hersteller abgeschickt wurde), einen Guide zu schreiben, worauf man bei (User) Reviews achten sollte.

So weiß zumindest der Schreiber von einem Review, was von ihm erwartet wird und was man hier nicht sehen möchte...

Um es mal ganz deutlich zu sagen:
Ich möchte kritische Reviews sehen, die durchaus auch die persönlichen Eindrücke des Nutzers wiedergeben können.
Aber das sah ich eben bei diesem "Review" vom Kabelbinder eben nicht...

Ich sage es auch hier noch einmal:
Ich bezweifle, dass dieses Userreview vom Kabelbinder in einem anderen großen dt. Forum ohne Konsequenzen für den Schreiberling wäre...


----------



## the_leon (4. März 2016)

Doch, es steht drinnen, das er es von Bluebeard (also Corsair) bekommen hat


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. März 2016)

Gobbel schrieb:


> Und das soll jetzt bitte was belegen? Wenn 3 Stellen bei der gleichen Messung eine Abweichung von quasi 100% haben?


Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie ich Werte unter 50mV überhaupt bewerten soll und insbesondere, wie zuverlässig sich diese Werte ermitteln lassen...

Das ist gerade die Frage, auf die ich noch keine Antwort gefunden habe...
Eventuell ist sogar noch der Bereich um 25mV möglich zuverlässig und reproduzierbar zu erfassen.

Aber irgendwann ist einfach Schluss, dann hat man Werte, die man gar nicht mehr zuverlässig erfassen kann, da die ganzen äußeren Einflüsse die Messung zu sehr beeinflussen, als dass das ganze reproduzierbar sein kann...

Dazu kommen eben auch die Toleranzen und Eigenschaften des Messequipments, die man auch in Betracht ziehen muss - und dass das ganze Equipment bei den ganzen Hardwareseiten gar nicht wirklich kalibriert wird!

Aber das ist auch etwas, was mir an vielen Reviews nicht gefällt:
Die verwendete Hardware wird nicht immer zuverlässig angegeben. Und auch wie präzise man die Werte erfassen kann, wird in der Regel nicht erwähnt - und somit stellt sich die Frage, ob die überhaupt in der Lage sind, solche Werte zuverlässig zu erfassen...

Ist alles nicht so einfach - und je mehr man sich mit der Materie beschäftigt, desto komplizierter wird es...


----------



## Gast1666645802 (4. März 2016)

Naja, ich habs mir auch gerade mal durchgelesen. Das ist am Ende ja kein Review, sondern eine Art Unboxing Video ohne Bild und Ton, dafür aber mit ellenlangen Untertiteln 

Das Bild mit dem Lüfter und dem Alibi-Luftleitblech hätte jeden normaldenkenden Mitteleuropäer schon nachdenklich werden lassen. 
Dass so ein Quark am Ende zu Luftgeräuschen (Abrisskante) führt, weiß man spätestens nach der achten Klasse. Aber selbst so eine simple Schlussfolgerung fehlt. 

Ich bin aber nicht hier, um über die Qualität zu urteilen, *doch wie Guerilla-Marketing sieht es eben auch nicht aus*.
Man interpretiert einfach viel zu viel dort rein - meine bescheidene Meinung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. März 2016)

Naja Stefan ging da schon a weng ab als er das Review kritisierte aber das kennt man ja. 
Konstruktive Kritik ist das durchaus, mMn hart formuliert ich kenn zwar nicht den TE, aber ich denke das war eines der gut gemeinten "Reviews" (was ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht besser könnte), wo aber entweder ein fettes Fachwissen oder Ausrüstung oder aber beides gefehlt haben. 
Mich würde mal interessieren was in einigen Postings stand, bevor sie bearbeitet wurden (eine PN mit solchen wäre btw interessant). Aber bei manchen Posts denkt man sich selbst nach Edith


----------



## Gast1666645802 (4. März 2016)

Wäre es im gleichen Stil um eine Grafikkarte oder CPU gegangen und wäre es hier nicht ein fremdes Forum - ich wäre meinem schlechten Ruf garantiert 
gerecht geworden und hätte zumindest eine verbale Stinkmorchel geworfen. Mindestens. 

Es ist ja als Beitrag sicher gut gemeint gewesen und irgendwann schreibt jeder, der denkt schreiben zu können/müssen, einmal sein erstes Review im Forum. 
Das so etwas aber auch grandios in die Windel gehen kann, sehen wir ja an diesem Beispiel nahezu perfekt.  Es hätte aber auch klappen können.

Ich habe ja auch mal in einem Forum angefangen und ein Tutorial und eine Art Grundlagendingsbums geschrieben. Ich kann es also nachvollziehen.
Damals war ich auch weder Redakteur, noch Moderator, aber so verbal doppelspurig wie Stefan. Da durfte ich das noch, weil mich keiner kannte 
Da hatte ich auch so meine gewissen linguistischen Entgleisungen, woraufhin mir später auch nach Jahren noch Rassismus und Sexismus unterstellt wurde.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. März 2016)

Netzteile sind aber deutlich komplexer als beispielsweise ne Graka. Man muss sich beim Netzteil mit absolut allem auskennen und teure Messgeräte haben und die wissende Community ist pingelig. 
Noch ein Wort zu Unterstellungen. Das kennt man alles. Man sagt einmal was falsches und andauernd werden einem Sachen in den Mund gelegt., die man nie gesagt hat. Beispiel: man sagt man findet eine bestimmte Personengruppe (Transgender) komisch, sagt das man das krank findet und auf einmal ist man Schwulen feindlich, unglaublich intolerant, Frauenfeindlich....Nicht zu vergessen ist man rassistisch. Und man wird dumm gefragt warum man was gegen Schwule hat obwohl man Sagt das die einen nicht interessieren und das sie das doch machen sollen. Aber OT über Gesellschaft. Böse.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (4. März 2016)

> Netzteile sind aber deutlich komplexer als beispielsweise ne Graka. Man  muss sich beim Netzteil mit absolut allem auskennen und teure Messgeräte  haben und die wissende Community ist pingelig.


Und Grafikkarten brauchen das nicht? ich finde Grafikkarten nicht minder komplex und das Equipment kann auch locker fünfstellig kosten  
Man kann es sich bei Grafikkarten natürlich einfach machen. Benchmark, Steckdosenmessung, 10€-Schallpegelmessgerät und fertig. Details zum Platinenlayout, Spannungswandler, Komponenten, Lüfterkurven braucht ja die Masse offensichtlich nicht. 
Nur: liest das dann wer? Bzw. wer braucht das?

Netzteile und Grafikkarten gehen übrigens oft sehr wechselhafte Liebesbeziehungen ein, auch darüber lohnt es sich zu schreiben.


----------



## tsd560ti (4. März 2016)

Meint ihr, ein X79-System frisst noch deutlich mehr als mein jetztiger AMD-990FX? 

Vielleicht rüste ich auf nen alten Xeon oder so was auf, aber ich möchte nicht 24/7 Überlast auf das NT geben.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (4. März 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Meint ihr, ein X79-System frisst noch deutlich mehr als mein jetztiger AMD-990FX?
> 
> Vielleicht rüste ich auf nen alten Xeon oder so was auf, aber ich möchte nicht 24/7 Überlast auf das NT geben.



Auf welchen willst du denn wechseln?


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. März 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Meint ihr, ein X79-System frisst noch deutlich mehr als mein jetztiger AMD-990FX?
> .



IOhne OC ungefähr vergleichbar.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. März 2016)

Echt? Sind die so verschwenderisch?


----------



## tsd560ti (4. März 2016)

Heißt, der X79@Stock frisst wie mein FX6100@1,5Volt oder wie mein FX6100@Stock?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. März 2016)

Wohl eher Stock=Stock 

Bei OC wird alles unkalkulierbar, was Verbräuche angeht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. März 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Echt? Sind die so verschwenderisch?



Joa, hab bei mir nur ~5W Differenz im Idle gemessen und unter Last auch keine nennenswerte Differenz.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. März 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Joa, hab bei mir nur ~5W Differenz im Idle gemessen und unter Last auch keine nennenswerte Differenz.



Ach Mensch da passt so eine "effinziente" 7970 ghz ja nicht dazu - können gg meine HD 4870 diese alte Heizung tauschen


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Echt? Sind die so verschwenderisch?



Ob X79 oder X99, egal, Die Dinger saufen Strom ohne Ende.


----------



## tsd560ti (4. März 2016)

Hm, geht das mit dem Hx450 oder ist da dann Ende?


----------



## Captn (4. März 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Hm, geht das mit dem Hx450 oder ist da dann Ende?


Wenn mein E5-2670 da ist, könnte ich ja mal eine stupide Messung an der Steckdose machen, wenn dir das hilft .


----------



## Revoller (4. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ob X79 oder X99, egal, Die Dinger saufen Strom ohne Ende.



Ähm, lauf HW-Info 20W ohne Last (CPU allein) und meiner is immerhin auch ein 6-Kerner (4930K).

Hab zwar auch noch nen Rechner der komplett unter Vollast 20W zieht aber glaub mir mit dem willst du nicht mehr im Netz surfen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. März 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Hm, geht das mit dem Hx450 oder ist da dann Ende?



Du weißt doch sicher, das sschon das 350er eigentlich als 550W Gerät durchgeht. Das 450er wird da wohl kein Nennenwert anders Ergebnis bringen. Also da dürftest du ne Menge dran hängen können.


----------



## Philipus II (5. März 2016)

350er, 450er und 550er sind nicht identisch von der Elektronik. Bei dauerhafter Überlast sinkt die Lebensdauer. Ich rate von ab.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. März 2016)

Ist sicher richtig,  aber, daß 450er wird eh in 98% der Fälle bei tsd560ti nicht ausgelastet sein. 
Und wegen n paar Sekunden am Tag wo man mal über die 450w Nennleistung kommt,  lohnt sich es sicher nicht zu reden.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2016)

Revoller schrieb:


> Ähm, lauf HW-Info 20W ohne Last (CPU allein) und meiner is immerhin auch ein 6-Kerner (4930K).



Software?
Mein Rechner zieht im Idle rund 100 Watt.
Skylake zieht da nur 50 watt. 
Wo sind also die übrigen 50 Watt?
Und wenn du die Kiste mal gut übertaktest, lutscht alleine die CPU das Netzteil leer.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. März 2016)

Selbst mein Heizwell Refresh zieht mit nur einem Monitor nur 45-55 W im Idle aber der zweite Monitor erhöht den Idle Takt meiner Karte auf 500 MHz und dann sind das eben 70-75 Watt 
Aber Thres: mein 2t PC knackt die 100 Watt im Idle locker, meist so 110-120 Watt. E7400@3,517 GHz und  HD 4870 Referenz zusammen mit Kaltlichtkathodenröhre, Beleuchtung am Case, 5 Case Lüftern (nein ich übertreibe natürlich nicht), 2 Riegel DDR 2 und nem 80+ ohne Edelmetall Netzteil. Das ist eine Maschine.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2016)

Das ist der Nachteil von 2 Monitoren.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist der Nachteil von 2 Monitoren.


Ob das auch bei modernen Grafikkarten so ist? Immerhin ist Tahiti mal eben 4 Jahre alt...


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2016)

Ist auch heute so. Die Karte muss für zwei Monitore mehr leisten, also muss sie höher Takten.
Nvidia ist hier aber sparsamer als AMD wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. März 2016)

Aber ich brauche für FHD und 16xx*1050 ja nicht mal annähernd die Leistung wie was weiss ich 4k, oder?


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2016)

richtig. Aber wenn du keinen Limiter einstellst, fährt die Karte das, was sie eben nach der Leistung her schafft.
Das sind dann bei der Auflösung 200fps oder so, was natürlich unsinnig ist. Dann lieber den Limiter einstellen, das spart Leistungsaufnahme.
Im 2S Betrieb nützt dir das jedoch nichts.


----------



## aleks-83 (5. März 2016)

Hi,
ich möchte in meinen bestehenden Rechner eine neue Grafikkarte ( EVGA GeForce GTX960 SSC) einbauen und frage mich ob mein verbautes Netzteil ausreicht!?
Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

Hier mein System:
• Asus P8Z77-V LX Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
• Intel Core i5 3470 4x 3.20GHz So.1155 BOX
• LG Electronics GH24NS90 DVD-RW SATA
• 1000GB WD Green WD10EZRX 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA
• Samsung 840 Basic Series 120GB - 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s
• 430 Watt Thermaltake Smart Serie Non-Modular 80+
• 16GB Corsair Vengeance Green DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual


Gruß


----------



## the_leon (5. März 2016)

Naja, das ist nicht so toll.
Aber gut dassd du fragst, kauf dir lieber ein neues!
Cooler Master G45 M  45 W ATX 2.31 (RS-45 -AMAAB1)


----------



## aleks-83 (5. März 2016)

Was heißt denn "ist nicht so toll"?
Also reicht das NT nicht aus für die GraKa?
Da ich schon die GraKa neu kaufen muss, will ich nicht auch noch ein NT kaufen wenn es nicht sein muss.
Deswegen frage ich ja.


----------



## FrozenPie (5. März 2016)

aleks-83 schrieb:


> Was heißt denn "ist nicht so toll"?


(Sicherheits-)Technisch eher schlecht und veraltet. Damit sollte man keine moderne Karte mehr betreiben. Man kann es natürlich machen und es kann/wird auch funktionieren, allerdings ist das sowohl im Fall der Fälle als auch auf Dauer alle andere als Gesund für die restlichen Komponenten, insbesondere für die Festplatten


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. März 2016)

Ist das Cooler Master V750 ein guter Austausch für das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W?


----------



## FrozenPie (5. März 2016)

Ist das P10 defekt? Wenn ja, warum nicht den Vor-Ort-Austauschservice nutzen? Und falls es ersetzt wird, wieso mit einem 750W Gerät und keinem 550W-Gerät wie das P10?


----------



## tsd560ti (5. März 2016)

Technisch oder finanziell und in welchem Kontext?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. März 2016)

Naja ich habe seit knapp einem Jahr Bootprobleme. Ebenso fliegen die USB-Geräte immer mal raus. Und nachdem ich alles gewechselt habe im PC bis auf eine SSD und das Netzteil, wollte ich jenes tauschen. Ich werde das P10 natürlich einschicken, aber ich bin am überlegen gleich ein Vollmodulares zu kaufen.


----------



## tsd560ti (5. März 2016)

Hier wäre der Gegenspieler zum V750: Super Flower Leadex Gold schwarz 750W ATX 2.3 (SF-750F14MG black) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

750Watt brauchst du aber wirklich nur bei Multi GPU. 

Wobei -hattest du nicht das E9/480 mit der R9 290 in die Abschaltung getrieben?


----------



## poiu (5. März 2016)

so mal was sehenswertes, das ist eigentlich relativ exklusiv 

TweakPC - Da wir dem nachst einige sehr exklusive... | Facebook




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NuVirus (5. März 2016)

So hab jetzt das Fractal Design Edison M 450W ATX 2.4 (FD-PSU-ED1B-450W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland eingebaut in nen PC der noch ohne NT rumstand.

Zur Idle Lautstärke kann ich bisher sagen,  dass man es minimal hört, leiser als nen Intel Boxed Kühler auf wahrscheinlich minimaler Drehzahl bei nem Intel Sandy Celeron^^ (ist ein haswell i7 Boxed also mit Kupferkern) 
Beim vorsichtigen anhalten des Lüfters hört man nur direkt daneben ein leises rauschen also würde ich sagen da ist alles gut also für Office PCs geeignet da dürfte das Seasonic G-360W lauter sein das ich auch hier hab.

Was soll/kann ich noch testen, hab praktisch nur nen Strommessgerät hier und könnte mal die 980Ti einbauen und nen sehr GPU-lastigen Benchmark laufen lassen um eine höhere Last zu erzeugen.

Edit: Könnt gerne Vorschläge machen was ich noch testen könnte bzw. euch interessiert.

Von der Verarbeitung außen sehe ich es auf ähnlichen level wie das E10 500W, man hat halt Flachbandkabel - Verpackung sogar besser da das Netzteil nochmal in einem Stoff-Sack eingepackt war und auch paar schwarze Klettkabelbinder bei waren aber leider keine schwarzen Schrauben.

Beim genauen hinhören fällt mir ein sehr leises Lüfter rattern auf aber auch die verbaute HDD die ich für den Test abgesteckt hatte ist deutlich lauter.
Bin mal auf die Lautstärke unter Last gespannt.


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> aber ich bin am überlegen gleich ein Vollmodulares zu kaufen.



Und was soll das bringen? Willst du den 24 Pin Stecker nicht mehr anschließen?


----------



## aleks-83 (6. März 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Naja, das ist nicht so toll.
> Aber gut dassd du fragst, kauf dir lieber ein neues!
> Cooler Master G45M  45W ATX 2.31 (RS-45-AMAAB1)



Bringt es mir was wenn ich schonmal ein etwas größeres NT nehme?
z.B. das be quiet! Pure Power L8 Netzteil, 500W ATX, 80PLUS ?
oder Thermaltake Smart SE 530W 80 Plus
Dann habe ich nochmal 50W bzw 80W Reserve.

Mein Rechner ist schon 2 Jahre alt, aber ich werde ihn nur gelegentlich mal upgraden. Er soll nicht am neusten Stand der Technik laufen.
Wenn ich als jetzt ein 500W oder 550W statt 450W NT kaufe, habe ich dann erstmal Ruhe, oder brauche ich wenn ich nächstes Jahr das MB und/oder CPU tausche sowieso wieder ein noch größeres NT?


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2016)

Das Problem ist, dass das L8 und das Smart SE für den Arsch sind.
DAs 450er Cooler Master reicht, du kannst aber auch das Super Flower Hx 450 nehmen und 450 Watt reichen aus.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was soll das bringen? Willst du den 24 Pin Stecker nicht mehr anschließen?


Es erleichtert das Sleeven der Kabel. Und bei Geräten ab 100€ sollte das zum guten Ton gehören, wenn schon keine anschaubaren Kabel dabei sind.


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2016)

Sleeven?
Wozu?
Verlängerungen kaufen und gut.


----------



## ebastler (6. März 2016)

Doppelter Leiterwiderstand, Übergangswiderstände


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. März 2016)

Trotzdem unnötig,  Fenster im Case weglassen und das Problem ist gelöst


----------



## tsd560ti (6. März 2016)

Einfach den Stecker der Beleuchtung beim Ausbau des Netzteils abreißen (Ich hasse Molex), dann ist das schön dunkel unterm Schreibtisch[emoji38]


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. März 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Es erleichtert das Sleeven der Kabel. Und bei Geräten ab 100€ sollte das zum guten Ton gehören, wenn schon keine anschaubaren Kabel dabei sind.



und erhöht die Tiefe vom Netzteil recht stark, da das Kabel ja sehr dick ist.


----------



## Tyler654 (6. März 2016)

@ *Pseudoephedrin
*
Wozu sleeven, die Kabel von den neuesten Revisionen des E10/P11 sind doch jetzt komplett in schwarz gehalten.

Falls du dir direkt ein neues Gerät kaufen möchtest statt auf die Reparatur zu warten, nimm das P11 550W. Falls dir auch das nicht reicht, wäre vielleicht noch die Prime Serie von Seasonic interessant, die erscheint in  ca. einem Monat.


----------



## gorgeous188 (6. März 2016)

Kann ich bestätigen, habe sowohl das E10 als auch das P11 hier. Die Sleeves sind blickdicht, und zusätzlich sind alle Drähte in Schwarz gehalten, auch am ATX Stecker.


----------



## the_leon (6. März 2016)

Am e10 das ich hier hab ist weder der Sleeve BLickdicht, noch sind die Kabel schwarz.
Hab das Ende November direkt von be quiet! bekommen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (7. März 2016)

So Jungs und Mädels, jetzt kann ich mal einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht über mein SuperFlower Leadex Platinum 550,welches über diese nachgekauften Kabel meinen Rechner mit Strom versorgt.

Ich hatte 2 Grafikkarten in meinem Rechner ... Einmal eine MSI GTX 960 4GD5T OC, die nur zum Falten genutzt wurden ist und meine KFA² GeForce GTX 980 Ti Hall Of Fame, mit der Ich gezockt habe, während die andere weiter schön am Falten war.

Das ging einige Wochen gut, doch plötzlich bin ich eines Tage schön am The Rise of Tomp Raider zocken und auf einmal ZACK ... Rechner aus o_O
Primär hatte ich da einen Verbrauch von ca. 420 Watt ... Also habe ich die OPP einfach mal ausgeschlossen ... Dann vermutete ich (es waren ja 2 Maxelwell Chips) die OCP ... Aber naja,. ein Netzteil dieser Güte sollte diese spitzen eigentlich gut abfangen können und da die OCP bei dem dem Leadex ohnehin erst bei 66A auf 12 Volt greift, konnte ich diese klar ausschließen ...
ERGO, blieb nur noch eine Möglichkeit über ... OTP o_O
WTF ?? Das Netzteil hat laut SF gar keine OTP, aber weit gefehlt ...

Case auf beim Zocken, Lüfter sprang zwar an, aber Rechner blieb an und ich konnte Zocken und Zocken und Zocken ...
Also Case wieder zu und siehe da, 10 min Zack, Rechner aus ... Und nach dem Starten gleich wieder nach ca 15 min Zocken aus.

Gesehen habe ich es, weil beim Rechner Start gleich der Netzteillüfter wieder für ein paar min lief ... Das macht es sonst NIE ...

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ob sich hier meldet und mir sagt wie das sonst gehen soll, wenn das Netzteil keine OTP hat ...
MB hat nicht abgeschaltet, da die MB Temperatur zu diesem Zeitpunkt bei 46°C war ... Jetzt liegt sie beim Zocken deutlich drüber, bei ca. 49°C (und das ohne die GTX960 ... Die habe ich gestern wieder verkauft) ... Da bin ich im übrigen gerade bei MSI dran mir erklären zu lassen, wieso ich die Gehäuselüfter nur über die CPU Temperatur steuern lassen kann, völlig bescheuert bei einem solchen Board ... Aber das gehört hier nicht her, daher nur mal eben am Rande ^^

Das ganze sah dann so aus ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich vermute, ist ... Die GTX 960 hat mit den beiden Lüfter, dem Netzteil die Luft "geklaut" und das Netzteil musste sich mit der warmen Luft am Gehäuse rand zufrieden geben ... Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären ...
Egal, ich habe die Karte nun verkauft und die GTX980Ti in die Mitte auf dem PCIe 3.0 8x gesteckt (was mir wirklich besser Temps der GPU beschert), damit wenigstens die Wärme der Backblade abtransportiert werden kann ... Auf dem Ding kannst du ja Eier braten  
Jetzt muss ich nur das Case-Lüfter-Steuerungsproblem klären .. Oder halt doch auf ASUS umsteigen ...


----------



## Philipus II (7. März 2016)

Die Leadex unterhalb des Leadex 1600W haben kein klassisches OTP via Thermistor im Sekundärbereich, ja. Allerdings sind sie in gewissen Maßen doch vor Überhitzung geschützt.


----------



## tsd560ti (7. März 2016)

OTP ist mit Temperaturfühler und das Leadex 550 hat einfach einen Bimetallstreifen oder wie kann man sich das vorstellen?


----------



## gorgeous188 (7. März 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Am e10 das ich hier hab ist weder der Sleeve BLickdicht, noch sind die Kabel schwarz.
> Hab das Ende November direkt von be quiet! bekommen.



Sorry, hatte mich falsch ausgedrückt. Die Aussage bezog sich nur auf das P11. Beim E10 sind die Sleeves nicht blickdicht, und die Drähte farblich markiert. Bei P11 ist alles blickdicht und die Drähte schwarz.


----------



## iGameKudan (7. März 2016)

Einfachste Lösung: Schalte den Lüfter von ECO auf AUTO... Schont nebenbei die Komponenten...


----------



## captain_drink (7. März 2016)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Die Leadex unterhalb des Leadex 1600W haben kein klassisches OTP via Thermistor im Sekundärbereich, ja. Allerdings sind sie in gewissen Maßen doch vor Überhitzung geschützt.



Siehe auch: EVGA Supernova G2/P2 and the lack of OTP - jonnyGURU Forums


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (7. März 2016)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Siehe auch: EVGA Supernova G2/P2 and the lack of OTP - jonnyGURU Forums



Mag mir das mal jemand verständlich übersetzen, was die OTP betrifft ???

WIE FUNKTIONIERT DIE BEI DIESEM NETZTEIL ... oder der Leadex Reihe überhaupt ... 
Wie sind diese vorm überhitzen geschützt ???


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. März 2016)

Durch einen LÜFTER XD das reicht schon


----------



## captain_drink (7. März 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Mag mir das mal jemand verständlich übersetzen, was die OTP betrifft ???
> 
> WIE FUNKTIONIERT DIE BEI DIESEM NETZTEIL ... oder der Leadex Reihe überhaupt ...
> Wie sind diese vorm überhitzen geschützt ???



(1) Dass ein Protection IC keine OTP unterstützt, impliziert nicht, dass nicht etwas funktional Gleichwertiges implementiert und somit ein Schutz vor Überhitzung gegeben ist.
(2) Auch bei einer gewöhnlich implementierten OTP gibt es Szenarien, in denen das NT nicht abschaltet.
(3) Bei den Leadex, bei denen (1) der Fall ist, wird vermutlich der Thermistor im Fan Controller mit dem IC verbunden, um bei Überhitze abzuschalten. Genaues weiß man nicht, da SF das nicht näher erklärt.


----------



## poiu (7. März 2016)

korrekt 

wobei SF ist da etwas freaky, mein HX hatte 3 IC die Betonung liegt auf DREI X-D


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. März 2016)

Das nennt man Rendundanz


----------



## Tyler654 (8. März 2016)

Da ist er: Corsair Vengeance: Multi-Rail-Netzteile exklusiv fur Deutschland

Zum Netzteil: Könnte vielleicht ein Konkurrent für das G450 und G550M werden.


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2016)

Ich würde mal schwer schätzen, dass die dinger mit dem Cooler Master GM mehr oder weniger Baugleich sind.


----------



## poiu (8. März 2016)

so was haltet ihr von der Corsair for Stefan Serie, ich frage mich ob da meien German Ears auch berücksichtigt wurden?

Corsair Vengeance: Multi-Rail-Netzteile exklusiv fur Deutschland


aber mal ein kleiner Tipp schaut mal von wem die News ist


----------



## Gobbel (8. März 2016)

Ich hab gerade echt zuerst "Corsair Müll ti-Rail" gelesen 

Gedenkt irgendjemand die zu testen?
Oder dürfen wir uns wieder auf Propaganda Leserreviews inklusive Flamewar von Corsair freuen ?


----------



## Tyler654 (8. März 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> aber mal ein kleiner Tipp schaut mal von wem die News ist



Endlich hat's jemand bemerkt.


----------



## poiu (8. März 2016)

Gobbel schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade echt zuerst "Corsair Müll ti-Rail" gelesen
> 
> Gedenkt irgendjemand die zu testen?
> Oder dürfen wir uns wieder auf Propaganda Leserreviews inklusive Flamewar von Corsair freuen ?



ich denke ersteres und letztes trifft zu 

ich hab keine Anfrage bekommen, hab auch ehrlich gesagt wenig lust erst mal CeBit



Tyler654 schrieb:


> Endlich hat's jemand bemerkt.



war ja angekündigt, schön nun ist es offiziell freut mich das wir wieder von Pfab hören nachdem er von PCGH weg musste


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. März 2016)

Vom Handy kommt 404?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. März 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Vom Handy kommt 404?


Also doch nicht nur ich.


----------



## XBurton (8. März 2016)

Braucht jemand evtl. Fotos von Innen eines Intertech Sl-500A?


----------



## captain_drink (8. März 2016)

Altes Netzteil gefahrlich fur den PC? - ComputerBase Forum
Mein absolutes Lieblingsthema im CB-Forum.


----------



## poiu (8. März 2016)

XBurton schrieb:


> Braucht jemand evtl. Fotos von Innen eines Intertech Sl-500A?



Nein danke das hab ich schon Ordentlich abgefackelt 

Inter-Tech SL-5A / SL-5 Kabelbrand & Test auf SunMoon SM-55ATE - YouTube

Bilder hatten wir schon kannst aber gerne schaue vielleicht gibts Unterschiede

http://www.hartware.de/media/reviews/1808/10.jpg


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2016)

XBurton schrieb:


> Braucht jemand evtl. Fotos von Innen eines Intertech Sl-500A?



Nicht fragen, einfach posten.


----------



## XBurton (8. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht fragen, einfach posten.


Jo werde es morgen mal sizieren ..

Und das Video ist ganz nett.. Für 15 Euro nicht mal eine Explosion.. schade


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2016)

Du kannst die Fotos gerne hier hochladen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...stefans-netzteil-innereien-bilder-thread.html


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. März 2016)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Altes Netzteil gefahrlich fur den PC? - ComputerBase Forum
> Mein absolutes Lieblingsthema im CB-Forum.


Ich hab mich schon gefragt, so so ein Thread diese Woche bleibt. Das ist eigentlich einer der Hauptgründe wieso ich in diesem Forum nen Account hab. Ist einfach zu köstlich da.


----------



## poiu (8. März 2016)

XBurton schrieb:


> Jo werde es morgen mal sizieren ..
> 
> Und das Video ist ganz nett.. Für 15 Euro nicht mal eine Explosion.. schade



Gibt es heute kaum noch  

aber bin mal gespannt ob es Unterschiede gibt zu meinem Kaufmuster


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. März 2016)

Ach entsprechend Prepariert geht sicher alles....


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ach entsprechend Prepariert geht sicher alles....



Jop, eindach eine Rauchbombe in ein P11 stecken, zünden und das dann filmen.


----------



## gorgeous188 (9. März 2016)

_hat aber dann die Sicherung meiner Aldi Steckdosenleiste ausgelöst, was nicht gerade für mein Corsair Netzteil spricht. _

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...weg-von-der-raijintek-triton.html#post8073899


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jop, eindach eine Rauchbombe in ein P11 stecken, zünden und das dann filmen.


Das Poste ich dann gross Im Computer Base Forum


----------



## XBurton (9. März 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das Poste ich dann gross Im Computer Base Forum



Die glaubens eh noch und streichen es von der empfehlenswerten Liste..


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. März 2016)

XBurton schrieb:


> Die glaubens eh noch und streichen es von der empfehlenswerten Liste..


Das ist ja der Sinn der Sache  
Ne auch wenn es da rund 60% Deppen gibt, ein paar gescheite gibt's da schon. Aber das Video würde dann immer als Argument gegen Be Quiet nehmen  
Was ich mich schon immer mal gefragt hab: 
Wenn es im Netzteil brennt, schaltet die OTP dann das NT ab?


----------



## XBurton (9. März 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Sinn der Sache
> Ne auch wenn es da rund 60% Deppen gibt, ein paar gescheite gibt's da schon. Aber das Video würde dann immer als Argument gegen Be Quiet nehmen
> Was ich mich schon immer mal gefragt hab:
> Wenn es im Netzteil brennt, schaltet die OTP dann das NT ab?


Ja, das erhöht ja auch nur die Temperatur...Probieren wir es halt aus... Hat jemand ein DPP11 rumliegen?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. März 2016)

Das muss man mit einem älteren Durchschnittsnetzteil mal testen. Schade das ich Grad keines unnötig rumfahren hab.


----------



## Gobbel (9. März 2016)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> _hat aber dann die Sicherung meiner Aldi Steckdosenleiste ausgelöst, was nicht gerade für mein Corsair Netzteil spricht. _



Welches Modell? Die billigen Corsair haben Einschaltströme unter aller ...
Da passiert es oft dass so eine Steckdosenleiste mit der Sicherung auslöst

Huch sehe gerade, du hastest Wasserschaden. 
Da wirds garantiert ein Kriechstrom gewesen sein und das NT hat nicht abgeschaltet.

Leider sind eben viele SCP/OCP bei den Netzteilen Schrott, wenn sie überhaupt vorhanden sind.


----------



## Gobbel (9. März 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> ich denke ersteres und letztes trifft zu
> 
> ich hab keine Anfrage bekommen, hab auch ehrlich gesagt wenig lust erst mal CeBit



da geht's schon los.... 

Corsair Vengeance Netzteil mit 65 Watt im Test | Review | Technic3D
65 Watt  Natürlich Gold und alles Award, 95% Wertung! 

Ein Müll-ti-Rail 650W, mit ca 44 A Abschaltung auf jeder 12V = 528 W  
Da kann man auch gleich Single Rail nehmen.

Effizienz bei 230 V = 83 % = wird dann wohl dann bei 115V Bronze eher versemmeln oder ganz knapp schaffen.
Da hab ich für den Preis aber schon beliebig viele bessere gesehen!


----------



## tsd560ti (9. März 2016)

Ist bestimmt ganz leise, wenn der Huang Hua 120mm Lüfter ca. 110Watt wegschaffen muss, da geb ich den Autoren recht. 

Die japanischen Kondensatoren runden das solide Gesamtpaket ab und die mit 100% bewerteten Anschlüsse lassen auch nichts vermissen, ganze 5 S-ATA Stromautobahnen führen aus den Stromspender bis in die dynamisch drehenden Metallscheiben-Kästen


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. März 2016)

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier ^^

EDIT:

Sehe gerade ... Die Corsair Vengeance Netzteile haben ja PCIe 2 x 6+2 Pin in Y-Kabl Variante ... Na da sage ich doch mal 
Hatten wir nicht letztens irgendwo die Diskussion, wie praktisch das ganze ist, bei Strom hungrigen Grafikkarten ???


----------



## Gobbel (9. März 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt ganz leise, wenn der Huang Hua  120mm Lüfter ca. 110Watt wegschaffen muss, da geb ich den Autoren recht.
> 
> Die japanischen Kondensatoren runden das solide Gesamtpaket ab und die  mit 100% bewerteten Anschlüsse lassen auch nichts vermissen, ganze 5  S-ATA Stromautobahnen führen aus den Stromspender bis in die dynamisch  drehenden Metallscheiben-Kästen



Diese Wortakrobatik  
Du solltest für Corair Lesertests schreiben 

vielleicht  ist es wirklich leise.... nur schafft der Lüfter dann sicher nicht die  110 Watt Wärme weg .. vermutlich wurde im Kühlschrank getestet.... 

Geil find ich auch die Wertung von 90% bei Effizienz, für quasi das schlechteste was derzeit noch groß angeboten wird.

Zumindest könnte man bei Effizienz in der Wertung einfach die Effizienz nehmen 
Aber das wäre ja nur 83 % .... aber das würde ja den Schnitt total runter  ziehen


----------



## tsd560ti (9. März 2016)

Und noch ein Kracher: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/430637-corsair-s-sfx-netzteile-sind-da.html

Vollmodulare Flachbandkabel, Semi-Passiv und dafür kein DC-DC. 

Und ich hab ernsthaft geglaubt, es gäbe jetzt mal ein modernes SFX NT.


----------



## the_leon (9. März 2016)

Gibt es aktuell iwelche brauchbaren SFX Netzteile`?
Für 980 und 4690K ?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (9. März 2016)

Schau mal bei Silverstone: SST-ST45SF-G V2.0 Strider Serie SFX Gold


----------



## poiu (9. März 2016)

ich zitiere mal mein Kommentar zu der News 



poiu schrieb:


> Nur 450W Silverstone hat eines mit 600W die 450er haben die seit 2012 im Programm
> 
> SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.INTRODUCTION:SX6��-G
> 
> ...


----------



## captain_drink (9. März 2016)

Der nächste Test des Vengeance bei HWL: Corsair Vengeance 65W im Test - Hardwareluxx

Die haben (oder hatten) doch eine Chroma, oder? Ich meine aber, mich  dunkel erinnern zu können, dass die längere Zeit nicht mehr kalibiriert  wurde o.ä.

Der Auslösepunkt der OCP liegt hier jedenfalls im Durchschnitt ca. 10A niedriger als bei Technic3D.
Ripple auf 5V sieht außerdem nicht gut aus, ansonsten sind die Werte allerdings i.O. 
Angeblich soll auch tatsächlich die gesamte Sekundärseite mit Rubycon gepflastert sein, was mich doch überraschen würde.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. März 2016)

Les mir grad den Test durch. Wieso testet man nicht einfach SCP?? Und vertraut auf Herstellerangaben. Dabei ist SCP so unglaublich einfach zu testen, das sogar ich das hinbekomme. Mit Schraubenzieher Molex 5V und Masse verbinden, gibt nen Funken. Ist das NT bzw. der PC danach aus, gibt es ne SCP. Ich hab das einem P4 PC mit 5 Euro Schraubenzieher getestet. Also bitte, so schwer gestaltet sich das nicht
WAAAAAAAAAAAS???? Der Test so kurz??? Naja immerhin Effizienztest und PFC getestet.


----------



## Philipus II (9. März 2016)

Ganz streng genommen ist auch das SCP-Szenario eigentlich konkret definiert. Aber die Büroklammer ist für den Anfang ausreichend.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. März 2016)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ganz streng genommen ist auch das SCP-Szenario eigentlich konkret definiert. Aber die Büroklammer ist für den Anfang ausreichend.



Wie gesagt, der Schraubenzieher erscheint mir realitätsnah. Bastler am BEnchtable am rumwerkeln, schraubenzieher fliegt an nen Molex ran funk....
Hab mir nun den Test bei HWluxx durchgelesen. Also das scheint anscheinend recht passabel für den Preis zu sein.


----------



## Gobbel (9. März 2016)

captain_drink schrieb:


> ansonsten sind die Werte allerdings i.O.



Werte? Du meinst Würfelzahlen?

Effizienzwerte

Hwluxx: 88,4 % / 90,6 % /  88 %
T3d: 84 % / 88 % / 83 % 

12V bei 100% Last

Hwluxx:  ~12.12 V (werte nur in %)
T3D: 11.94 V

Was bitte soll denn das sein?  
5 % Unterschied bei der Effizienz?  

Vielleicht baut Corsair jedem Tester sein ganz besonderes persönliches Netzteil..... ?



> Naja immerhin Effizienztest und PFC getestet.



Ich glaub "getestet" wurde auch da mal wieder nichts....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. März 2016)

Sorry, wer am Benchtable nen Schraubendreher im Betrieb braucht,  ist irgendwie schlecht vorbereitet


----------



## the_leon (9. März 2016)

Was haltet ihr von dem Sharkoon Teil?
Sieht genauso aus wie das Silverstone (außer die Farbgebung) 
Baugleich?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. März 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Sorry, wer am Benchtable nen Schraubendreher im Betrieb braucht,  ist irgendwie schlecht vorbereitet


Zum Einschalten. Ich meine generell offene Aufbaue für Bastelei oder Tests


----------



## the_leon (9. März 2016)

Dafür hat n ordentliches Board nen Einschalter auf dem PCB


----------



## poiu (9. März 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem Sharkoon Teil?
> Sieht genauso aus wie das Silverstone (außer die Farbgebung)
> Baugleich?



die drei Sharkoon, Chieftec, Silverstone SFX-L sind baugleich, mit kleinen unterschieden das SHarkoon hat gute Restwilligkeit, das Silverstone ist semipassiv usw.

gleiche Basis mit kleinen unterschieden, ans sich ganz nett nur halt das Problem das ggf die OPP zuspät greift und eingie abfackelt hab ich doch ei nVideo zu gemacht mit dem Sharkoon 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e0Jnta9A9EI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






*@Philipus* korrekt, für denn Anfang reicht der Zangen Test aber man sollte das Vorsichtig sein , aber lächerlich was einige als *SCP* verkaufen da wird dann *OPP* als *SCP* verkauft 





Gobbel schrieb:


> Werte? Du meinst Würfelzahlen?
> 
> Effizienzwerte
> 
> ...



 wtf ich will mich ja nicht selsbt zitieren, ... ich lasse das mal unkommentiert


----------



## the_leon (9. März 2016)

Wie isn der Lüfter da drinnen so?
Semipassiv ist eh nicht so toll


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. März 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Dafür hat n ordentliches Board nen Einschalter auf dem PCB


Exakt, oder n guter Benchtable n Taster mit Connector wie ein Case.

Wer offene Aufbauten macht, ist bei solchen FauxPas selbst schuld. 

Passend vorbereitet passiert des nicht.


----------



## the_leon (9. März 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Exakt, oder n guter Benchtable n Taster mit Connector wie ein Case.


Oder beides


----------



## poiu (9. März 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Wie isn der Lüfter da drinnen so?
> Semipassiv ist eh nicht so toll



die sind gleich halt andere lüftersteuerung bei mSIlverstone, das sharkoon und das chieftec sind nicht semipassiv.

Andere Bestückung usw. also Kleinigkeiten und Details

an sich alle ok nur nicht an der kotzgrenze belasten ^^


----------



## the_leon (9. März 2016)

Ich hab eher die Lautstärke gemeint, da find ich nichts brauchbares


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2016)

Gobbel schrieb:


> da geht's schon los....
> 
> Corsair Vengeance Netzteil mit 65 Watt im Test | Review | Technic3D
> 65 Watt  Natürlich Gold und alles Award, 95% Wertung!



Sieht eher nach 99% Werbyflyer aus. 



Gobbel schrieb:


> Ein Müll-ti-Rail 650W, mit ca 44 A Abschaltung auf jeder 12V = 528 W
> Da kann man auch gleich Single Rail nehmen.!



Und die kleinen Spannungen gehen bis 55 Ampere hoch.
Echt super.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. März 2016)

Also doch nicht so toll wie ich dachte. Menno. Jetzt dachte ich ich kann günstig ein passables NT mit vielen Abschlüssen kaufen, wie das LC Lc6x60 GP3...


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2016)

Einfach mal warten, bis es brauchbare Tests gibt.
Ich wette, dass Poiu schon ein paar an der Chroma hat, aber nur nichts sagt. 

Jedoch muss klar sein, dass der Preis nicht für Perfektion sprechen kann.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. März 2016)

Eigentlich brauche ich ja gar keins aber das Silverstone zu verbannen, wäre bei einer frischen Grafikkarte auch nicht schlecht. Aber so viel Geld muss ich erstmal haben. 50+ für  NT und 35+ für Graka.


----------



## XBurton (9. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Einfach mal warten, bis es brauchbare Tests gibt.
> Ich wette, dass Poiu schon ein paar an der Chroma hat, aber nur nichts sagt.
> 
> Jedoch muss klar sein, dass der Preis nicht für Perfektion sprechen kann.


Ist es nicht ein umgelabeltes Teil? Komplette Neukreation?
Multi-Rail für den Preis wäre eine Ansage.. Würde dann sicher auch zur neuen Standardempfehlung in dem Preisbereich werden..


----------



## captain_drink (9. März 2016)

Multi-Rail halte ich in dem Fall für ein Marketing-Feature, gerade bei den kleineren Wattstufen. 
Viel wichtiger ist, ob die relevanten Schutzschaltungen alle vorhanden, richtig implementiert und konfiguriert sind. Das erfüllen ohnehin schon die wenigsten NTs, Multirail ist da eher ein netter Bonus. 

Die Plattform sieht nach einem modifizierten CWT CSG aus, die aus dem RM450-650 bekannt ist. Auf alle Fälle ist es Double Forward mit DC-DC.


----------



## XBurton (9. März 2016)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Multi-Rail halte ich in dem Fall für ein Marketing-Feature, gerade bei den kleineren Wattstufen.
> Viel wichtiger ist, ob die relevanten Schutzschaltungen alle vorhanden, richtig implementiert und konfiguriert sind. Das erfüllen ohnehin schon die wenigsten NTs, Multirail ist da eher ein netter Bonus.
> 
> Die Plattform sieht nach einem modifizierten CWT CSG aus, die aus dem RM450-650 bekannt ist. Auf alle Fälle ist es Double Forward mit DC-DC.


Was ist Double-Forward.. Und wie schlägt sich ein solches gegen ein G450M?


----------



## captain_drink (9. März 2016)

So heißt die Topologie. Die GM-Serie verwendet die gleiche.


----------



## Philipus II (9. März 2016)

Das Corsair Vengeance ist dem Cooler Master GM in ein paar Details anscheiniend überlegen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. März 2016)

Also CWT - war ja klar.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (10. März 2016)

captain_drink schrieb:


> So heißt die Topologie.



Merkmale?



Philipus II schrieb:


> Das Corsair Vengeance ist dem Cooler Master GM in ein paar Details anscheiniend überlegen.



Ich bin ganz Ohr Phil


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was soll das bringen? Willst du den 24 Pin Stecker nicht mehr anschließen?


Ein modularer 24Pin würde das Sleeven erleichtern, da man das Netzteil nicht öffnen muss.


Threshold schrieb:


> Sleeven?
> Wozu?
> Verlängerungen kaufen und gut.





ebastler schrieb:


> Doppelter Leiterwiderstand, Übergangswiderstände


Nothing more to say.


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Trotzdem unnötig,  Fenster im Case weglassen und das Problem ist gelöst


Das Netzteil sieht man bei mir nicht einmal, aber man kann doch von einem 130€ Markengerät verlangen, dass man der Konkurrenz in nichts nachsteht.


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> und erhöht die Tiefe vom Netzteil recht stark, da das Kabel ja sehr dick ist.


Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt schlecht vorstellen, da alle anderen Anschlüsse auch modular gelöst sind.


Tyler654 schrieb:


> @ *Pseudoephedrin
> *
> Wozu sleeven, die Kabel von den neuesten Revisionen des E10/P11 sind doch jetzt komplett in schwarz gehalten.
> 
> Falls du dir direkt ein neues Gerät kaufen möchtest statt auf die Reparatur zu warten, nimm das P11 550W. Falls dir auch das nicht reicht, wäre vielleicht noch die Prime Serie von Seasonic interessant, die erscheint in  ca. einem Monat.


Könntest du mir bitte ein Bild von den Kabeln zukommen lassen? Bei Geizhals sind die Kabel nämlich farbig.
Mal sehen, vielleicht gibt es auch das P11 als Austausch. Das P10 ist doch schon länger EOL. Danke für den Tipp, werde wohl noch warten bis die neue Sea Sonic-Serie da ist und das P10 trotzdem reklamieren. Da muss dann wohl der Laptop herhalten.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nothing more to say.



Ja, genau. Die sind auch so gigantisch, dass es unfassbar viel ausmacht.
Ich schmeiß mich weg.


----------



## poiu (10. März 2016)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Das Corsair Vengeance ist dem Cooler Master GM in ein paar Details anscheiniend überlegen.



 bin mal auf dein Test gespannt ob das was taugt, bisher ist mein eindruck solalal


----------



## Tyler654 (10. März 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Könntest du mir bitte ein Bild von den Kabeln zukommen lassen? Bei Geizhals sind die Kabel nämlich farbig.
> Mal sehen, vielleicht gibt es auch das P11 als Austausch. Das P10 ist doch schon länger EOL. Danke für den Tipp, werde wohl noch warten bis die neue Sea Sonic-Serie da ist und das P10 trotzdem reklamieren. Da muss dann wohl der Laptop herhalten.



Bei deinem P10 kommt es drauf an, was kaputt ist. Du solltest aber davon ausgehen, dass dein P10 repariert wird oder du ein wiederaufbereitetes (refurbished) P10 bekommst. So steht es nämlich in den Garantiebedingungen, zumal das P10 noch gut verfügbar ist.

PS: Ich hab das besagte Bild gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sysProfile: ID: 191622 - r3v1l_2


----------



## captain_drink (10. März 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Merkmale?



Für Details musst du andere fragen. Ich kann dir lediglich ein bisschen Lesematerial anbieten:
http://www.ti.com/lit/sg/sluw001e/sluw001e.pdf
http://www.nxp.com/documents/application_note/APPCHP2.pdf

Double Forward ist aktuell jedenfalls das Standarddesign im unteren und mittleren Segment.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. März 2016)

Tyler654 schrieb:


> Bei deinem P10 kommt es drauf an, was kaputt ist. Du solltest aber davon ausgehen, dass dein P10 repariert wird oder du ein wiederaufbereitetes (refurbished) P10 bekommst. So steht es nämlich in den Garantiebedingungen, zumal das P10 noch gut verfügbar ist.
> 
> PS: Ich hab das besagte Bild gefunden:
> 
> ...


Danke für das Bild. Ist jetzt nicht gerade eine Zierde, aber immerhin eine Verbesserung. Ich denke auch, wenn überhaupt etwas gefunden wird.

Kommt die Prime-Serie von Sea Sonic noch im März?


----------



## poiu (11. März 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Danke für das Bild. Ist jetzt nicht gerade eine Zierde, aber immerhin eine Verbesserung. Ich denke auch, wenn überhaupt etwas gefunden wird.
> 
> Kommt die Prime-Serie von Sea Sonic noch im März?



Mai war mein letzter stand, aber nächste Woche weiß ich mehr


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. März 2016)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Für Details musst du andere fragen. Ich kann dir lediglich ein bisschen Lesematerial anbieten:
> http://www.ti.com/lit/sg/sluw001e/sluw001e.pdf
> http://www.nxp.com/documents/application_note/APPCHP2.pdf
> 
> Double Forward ist aktuell jedenfalls das Standarddesign im unteren und mittleren Segment.



Ich dachte kannst mal schnell was dazu sagen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. März 2016)

Weiß man schon was vom Xilence Performance A+? Vor allem was so drinsteckt?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. März 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Mai war mein letzter stand, aber nächste Woche weiß ich mehr


Würde mich über eine Info freuen. 
Ist SeaSonic auch auf der CeBIT vertreten?


----------



## captain_drink (12. März 2016)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Weiß man schon was vom Xilence Performance A+? Vor allem was so drinsteckt?



Außer dem OEM (Huizhou Xin Hui Yuan Tech) ist mir noch nichts bekannt.


----------



## Revoller (12. März 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Würde mich über eine Info freuen.
> Ist SeaSonic auch auf der CeBIT vertreten?



Wer is denn alles von euch auf der Cebit?
Gehe wahrscheinlich Di. hin.


----------



## Philipus II (12. März 2016)

Ich bin Montags vor Ort.


----------



## poiu (12. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W7JDCQfqP3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





bin zwar Mo-Mi da, aber terminlich stark  für TweakPC eingespannt  

 ggf kann man mal kurz Hallo sagen, lohnt aber nur wenn mehrere Leute da sind


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (13. März 2016)

ENERMAX REVOLUTION X'T II
:Netzteil-Neuauflage erst im März ab 89,90 Euro

Hat das schon irgendwer auf´m Schirm ???
Und wieso sinn die Dinger wieder Single Rail ... Hat das System, oder iss das wiedermal son CWT Ding mit Single Rail ... iss einfach billiger o_O


----------



## captain_drink (13. März 2016)

Eine eher günstige Plattform zu einem eher hohen Preis. Völlig uninteressant.

Zumindest scheint man sich diesmal besonnen und wenigstens OCP integriert zu haben...


----------



## MaxthonFan (13. März 2016)

Weiß man eig. was von der LC-Power GP4-Serie in Gold? GP3-Silver in besser oder was ganz anderes?


----------



## Watertouch (13. März 2016)

Hat hier jemand ne Idee wie ich mein DPP11 850w an ein Mainboard mit 2x 8Pin EPS Steckern hängen kann?


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2016)

Das Netzteil hat doch einen 8 Pin und einen 4+4 Pin EPS Stecker.
Eindach beide nutzen und gut.


----------



## poiu (13. März 2016)

MaxthonFan schrieb:


> Weiß man eig. was von der LC-Power GP4-Serie in Gold? GP3-Silver in besser oder was ganz anderes?



GP3 in besser, gleicher Fertiger Great Wall  aber wohl ganz andere Plattform, mehr kann ich nicht zu sagen


----------



## poiu (14. März 2016)

auf zur CeBit


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. März 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> auf zur CeBit


Berichte bitte, wer alles vertreten ist. [emoji39]


----------



## Adi1 (14. März 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Berichte bitte, wer alles vertreten ist. [emoji39]



Das ist dir doch mittlerweise Wurst 

Du antwortest doch nicht einmal mehr auf meine Posts


----------



## MaxthonFan (14. März 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> GP3 in besser, gleicher Fertiger Great Wall  aber wohl ganz andere Plattform, mehr kann ich nicht zu sagen



Danke. Dann gibt's beim PC-Fachmann um die Ecke wohl schon ganze zwei brauchbare Netzteile neben den MS-Techs mit 900W und Konsorten.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. März 2016)

MaxthonFan schrieb:


> Danke. Dann gibt's beim PC-Fachmann um die Ecke wohl schon ganze zwei brauchbare Netzteile neben den MS-Techs mit 900W und Konsorten.


Sag ihm das aber ja nicht sonst entsorgt er die auch noch ganz schnell oder erhöht die Preise dafür um 50%


----------



## MaxthonFan (14. März 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Sag ihm das aber ja nicht sonst entsorgt er die auch noch ganz schnell oder erhöht die Preise dafür um 50%



 Er denkt ja wirtschaftlich: Je mehr kaputt gehen, desto mehr nimmt er durch Reparaturen und Ersatz ein.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (14. März 2016)

Moin zusammen ...
Muss hier mal kurz dazwischen funken

Hat jemand zufällig die Rail-Aufteilung vom BQ E10 400 im Kopf ...
Bin gerade dabei für einen bekannten ein recht günstiges Gaming-System zusammen zu stellen ...
Konnte mich zwischen dem HX 450 und dem E10 400 nicht wirklich entscheiden ... Daher brauch ich mal kurz die Railaufteilung


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2016)

Das 400er E10 hat 3 Rails.
Bedeutet, dass die beiden PCIe Anschlüsse nicht -- wie beim 4 Rails 500er E10 -- auf zwei Rails verteilt sind, sondern nur auf einer Rail zu finden sind.
Der Rest sie wie bei den anderen.


----------



## the_leon (14. März 2016)

Kann dir in ner halben Stunde das Handbuch mal fotografieren


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (14. März 2016)

Okay Danke ihr beiden 

Also gehe ich beim E10 400 bis maximal R9 380x mit ... Bei den neuen AMD Karten weis ich jetzt nicht, ob die die 18A in die Knie zwingen


----------



## ebastler (14. März 2016)

Meine 290X hat das Fujitsu Delta in die Knie gezwungen - GPU auf 2 18A Rails aufgeteilt 
Eine davon musste sie sich aber mit der CPU teilen.


----------



## tsd560ti (14. März 2016)

Mein Netzteil wird jetzt auch richtig ausgequetscht. 

340Watt bei Prime95 und dann kommt noch die Grafikkarte drauf, wobei ich die Werte immer noch ein wenig anzweifel. 

Schaltet das Teil eigentlich rechtzeitig ab oder gibt das ne Kernspaltung bei Überlast?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. März 2016)

Normal heisz 18A, dass die Pcie Spec voll genutzt werden kann, sprich 75w vom Bord und 225w (leicht aufgerundet) über die Pcie Stecker mit 18A.

Das würde etwas über ner 380x liegen. 
Ne 390 kann aber evtl mehr aus den Anschlüssen saugen, als die 18 A. Ist also wirklich schwierig.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (15. März 2016)

Danke für die vielen Antworten ... Aber ich muss das System eh nochmal umbauen ... Das Budget wurde erhhöt ... Da kommt zum Aufrüsten so oder so nen Netzteil mit 500 - 550 Watt rein 
Die schwere Entscheidung dessen kommt dann noch, aber die Diskussion diesbezüglich kann beendet werden ^^


----------



## Philipus II (15. März 2016)

Deltas schalten brav ab, behaupte ich einfach mal


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. März 2016)

Die Antec Vp Teile - wie sind die? V. A. Die grossen wären interessant zu wissen, also zum Beispiel das 700et für 60 Euro.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. März 2016)

VP oder  VPF??

Die 'normalen' VP sind eigentlich gar nicht mal soo spannend,e wenn ichs richtig im Hirn habe...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (15. März 2016)

Also so wie es aussieht, zwingt mein System mein SF Leadex in die Knie
Der Semi-Passiv-Bereich der Lüftersteuerung scheint doch etwas zu scharf gewählt zu sein.
Heute hat sich beim Zocken von The Devision mein Rechner schon wieder ausgeschaltet und 2 Sekunden danach von selber wie eingeschaltet. Die Lüftersteuerung stand auf ECO (also Semi-Passiv). Als sich der Rechner einschaltete, lief der Lüfter wieder und ging vorerst auch nicht aus.
Zur Zeit läuft es wieder Auto (also Lüfter permanent an) und es gab auch noch einer ganzen Zeit kein Abschalten.
Scheint tatsächlich ein Temp Problem zu sein ...

Ja Stefan, ich könnte auch den Lüfter permanent laufen lassen, weil das bei weitem besser für die Kühlung ist, aber der Lüfter macht nach einer gewissen Zeit immer mal fiepsende Geräusche ... Klingt wie das zwitschern eines trocknen Kugellagers. Das Geräuscht geht immer nur mal kurz und simultan auf ... Also zufallsgesteuert.
Und ob es so gesund ist, dass Netzteil mit der warmen Case-Luft zu kühlen, mag ich ebenfalls zu bezweifeln ...
Zusätzlich will ich es nicht umdrehen, weil auf dem Deckel vom Netzteil nichts ist und ich auf mein Ornament an der Seite verzichten müsste ... Das geht gar nicht ^^

Also wenn jemand evtl jemanden von SuperFlower kennt, dann wäre ich euch zu dank verpflichtet, wenn dieses Problem mal angesprochen wird. Irgendwie kommt mir das komisch vor mit dem abschalten ... Wir reden hier von einer Primär-Last von ca 280 - 320 Watt


----------



## Tyler654 (15. März 2016)

Es ist doch allgemein bekannt, dass das Leadex im Semipassivbetrieb sehr heiß werden kann (je nach System & Belastung) und bei aktiver Kühlung zu laut ist.

Ich verstehe überhaupt, nicht warum du es dir überhaupt gekauft hast. Schließlich gibt es doch das Straight Power E10 (sag jetzt nichts zu den Teapos, die sind allemal besser als der Semipassiv-Quatsch ), Cooler Master V550 oder Dark Power P11 550W...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (15. März 2016)

Tyler654 schrieb:


> Es ist doch allgemein bekannt, dass das Leadex im Semipassivbetrieb sehr heiß werden kann (je nach System & Belastung) und bei aktiver Kühlung zu laut ist.
> 
> Ich verstehe überhaupt, nicht warum du es dir überhaupt gekauft hast. Schließlich gibt es doch das Straight Power E10 (sag jetzt nichts zu den Teapos, die sind allemal besser als der Semipassiv-Quatsch ), Cooler Master V550 oder Dark Power P11 550W...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Desswegen 

Mal ganz davon ab, ist das Leadex eigentlich ein Top Netzteil


----------



## Tyler654 (15. März 2016)

Beide Punkte haben dir in letzter Konsequenz aber nichts gebracht, du kannst das Netzteil trotzdem nicht so nutzen, wie du es möchtest.

Tausch es aus oder lass den Lüfter dauerhaft laufen.


----------



## SF_Europe (15. März 2016)

Hallo SnakeByte0815,

sorry, dass du mit dem weißen Schätzchen in deinem schicken Rechner Probleme hast. Vom Leadex Platinum haben wir inzwischen doch eine beachtliche Menge verkauft, einen Serienfehler in der Lüftersteuerung halte ich daher für extrem unwahrscheinlich. Trotzdem läuft leider auch bei uns nicht jedes Netzteil so, wie es soll. Auch wenn unsere Netzteile als sehr zuverlässig gelten kann es in Einzelfällen vorkommen, dass einzelne Exemplare nicht den Anforderungen entsprechen. Einen Defekt mag' ich daher nicht ausschließen. Allerdings gibt es meiner Erfahrung nach auch ein paar andere mögliche Ursachen für das von dir beschriebene Verhalten.

Das Leadex 550 Watt muss bis zu 50 Grad Umgebungstemperatur bei 24/7-Volllast wegstecken können - dass es daher bei üblicher Zimmertemperatur sehr lange ohne Lüfter auskommt ist völlig normal. Die Lebenserwartung liegt trotzdem nördlich der 10-Jahre-Marke. Unser Großkunde EVGA gibt nicht ohne Grund bis zu 10 Jahre Garantie auf die von uns gefertigten Netzteile. Das Abschalten ist allerdings sicherlich nicht normal. Möchtest du zuerst gemeinsam mit mir ausschließen, dass es andere Ursachen abseits des Netzteils gibt oder sollen wir dein Exemplar direkt austauschen?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (15. März 2016)

Tausch das Netzteil aus ???

Wenn du dich mal im 500 - 550 Watt ab 80+ Gold Bereich mal umsiehst, wirst du schnell feststellen, dass es da kaum Möglichkeiten für ein Netzteil gibt, welches in mein System passt 

Wenn es ein BQ E10 500 Weiß, oder ein CM V550 In weiß sowie ein BQ DPP11 550 in weiß ... GERNE ... SOFORT ...
Aber leider gibt es solche Netzteile nicht, daher bringt es nicht viel umzusteigen !!!

BTW: Die Lüftersteuerung läuft auf AUTO. D.h. der Lüfter ist permanten an


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2016)

SF_Europe schrieb:


> Unser Großkunde EVGA gibt nicht ohne Grund bis zu 10 Jahre Garantie auf die von uns gefertigten Netzteile.



Das machen die, weil niemand auf die Idee kommt, extra Geld für die 10 Jahre Garantie zu bezahlen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (15. März 2016)

SF_Europe schrieb:


> Hallo SnakeByte0815,
> 
> sorry, dass du mit dem weißen Schätzchen in deinem schicken Rechner Probleme hast. Vom Leadex Platinum haben wir inzwischen doch eine beachtliche Menge verkauft, einen Serienfehler in der Lüftersteuerung halte ich daher für extrem unwahrscheinlich. Trotzdem läuft leider auch bei uns nicht jedes Netzteil so, wie es soll. Auch wenn unsere Netzteile als sehr zuverlässig gelten kann es in Einzelfällen vorkommen, dass einzelne Exemplare nicht den Anforderungen entsprechen. Einen Defekt mag' ich daher nicht ausschließen. Allerdings gibt es meiner Erfahrung nach auch ein paar andere mögliche Ursachen für das von dir beschriebene Verhalten.
> 
> Das Leadex 550 Watt muss bis zu 50 Grad Umgebungstemperatur bei 24/7-Volllast wegstecken können - dass es daher bei üblicher Zimmertemperatur sehr lange ohne Lüfter auskommt ist völlig normal. Die Lebenserwartung liegt trotzdem nördlich der 10-Jahre-Marke. Unser Großkunde EVGA gibt nicht ohne Grund bis zu 10 Jahre Garantie auf die von uns gefertigten Netzteile. Das Abschalten ist allerdings sicherlich nicht normal. Möchtest du zuerst gemeinsam mit mir ausschließen, dass es andere Ursachen abseits des Netzteils gibt oder sollen wir dein Exemplar direkt austauschen?



Also erstmal vielen Dank für die Meldung.
Selbstverständlich können wir die Probleme durchgehen ... Würde mich selber interessieren was hier noch schief laufen soll.

Einen Austausch ist ebenfalls kein Problem. Nur habe ich in der Zeiten keinen Rechner und ich muss dann doch ab und mal was für die Arbeit machen. Da komme ich leider nicht drum rum


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2016)

Dann kauf dir das Netzteil nochmal, lass das alte austauschen und verkauf dann das RMA Modell.
Was kostet eigentlich eine Sprühdose weiße Farbe?


----------



## Tyler654 (15. März 2016)

Da bist du aber selbst schuld, wenn du unbedingt ein weißes Netzteil haben möchtest. Außerdem passt der Lüfter von deinem Matterhorn nicht wirklich, da gehört ein weißer hin (wie beim Original). 

So viel zur Optik 



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> BTW: Die Lüftersteuerung läuft auf AUTO. D.h. der Lüfter ist permanten an



Ja, aber damit schaltet die Kiste auch nicht ab, was dir aber zu laut ist. Daher: Leg einfach einen 120mm Lüfter auf das Netzteil. Damit kannst du den Semipassivmodus nutzen (=keine Lagergeräusche) und das Leadex wird trotzdem gut genug gekühlt, sodass es vermutlich nicht abschalten müsste.


----------



## SF_Europe (15. März 2016)

SnakeByte0815, ich dachte natürlich an einen Austausch gegen ein nagelneues Leadex Platinum 550 Watt in Weiß. . Ich kann hier vom Schreibtisch nicht ausschließen, dass du ein defektes Exemplar hast. Wenn du nicht mit mir die Möglichkeiten durchgehen möchtest, um das Problem auf das Netzteil einzugrenzen, habe ich dir daher vorsorglich einfach mal angeboten, das Leadex direkt gegen ein baugleiches Modell auszutauschen. Alternativ gehe ich mit gerne die Checkliste durch.

Ich muss an dieser Stelle zugeben, dass ich das Großkundengeschäft nicht betreue. Ich kümmere mich um Technik und vor allem die Retail-Marke. Dass EVGA aber für die Garantie bei Netzteilen Geld verlangt wäre mir völlig neu. Fragt da bitte mal bei den Kollegen vom EVGA-Support nach, um sicherzugehen. Ich habe aus Neugier mal schnell die Garantiebedingungen nachgelesen, ich finde diese Voraussetzung dort nicht udn auch sonst finde ich darauf abgesehen von einem Foren-Thema hier keinen Hinweis. Ich weiß, dass man bei manchen EVGA-Produkten die Standard-Garantie gegen Gebühr erweitern kann. Die EVGA-Netzteile aus unserer Fabrik werden jedoch schon standardmäßig mit 7 oder überwiegend gar 10 Jahren Garantie ausgeliefert - das noch weiter zu verlängern halte ich dann ehrlich gesagt auch nicht für sinnvoll. Long story short: Soweit ich weiß ist die EVGA-Garantie für die Netzteile lediglich oft an die rchtzeitige Registrierung gebunden. Aber klärt das doch mit EVGA


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (15. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir das Netzteil nochmal, lass das alte austauschen und verkauf dann das RMA Modell.
> Was kostet eigentlich eine Sprühdose weiße Farbe?



Das wäre eine Idee ... Aber da muss ich wieder nen Hunnie vorstecken 
Und was für das Leadex Platinum am Ende bekomme weis auch niemand 



Tyler654 schrieb:


> Da bist du aber selbst schuld, wenn du unbedingt ein weißes Netzteil haben möchtest. Außerdem passt der Lüfter von deinem Matterhorn nicht wirklich, da gehört ein weißer hin (wie beim Original).
> 
> So viel zur Optik
> 
> ...



Auf dem Kühler sind nicht ohne Grund schwarz weiße Lüfter ... Oben Schwarz-Weiß (Lüfter - Kühler - RAM) / Mitte Weis Silber (Board - Backblade Graka) / Unten Weiß halt ... Das iss Absicht 
Aber über Geschmack lässt sich streiten das stimmt ^^

Eigentlich war ich der Meinung, dass die 3 Lüfter der Graka reichen um  genug "Sog" zu erzeugen, die Konvektion im Netzteil zu erhöhen und dem Passiv-Betrieb zu unterstüzen 
Gleizeitig bringt das anbringen der Graka in der Mitte, eine weit besser Kühlung der Backblade und demzufolge auch besser Temps der Graka ... Und die habe ich wirklich beim Zocken.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (15. März 2016)

SF_Europe schrieb:


> SnakeByte0815, ich dachte natürlich an einen Austausch gegen ein nagelneues Leadex Platinum 550 Watt in Weiß. . Ich kann hier vom Schreibtisch nicht ausschließen, dass du ein defektes Exemplar hast. Wenn du nicht mit mir die Möglichkeiten durchgehen möchtest, um das Problem auf das Netzteil einzugrenzen, habe ich dir daher vorsorglich einfach mal angeboten, das Leadex direkt gegen ein baugleiches Modell auszutauschen. Alternativ gehe ich mit gerne die Checkliste durch.



Ich bin von einem Austausch nicht abgeneigt ... Können wir gerne machen ... Nur wie sind die Bedingungen ??? Ich kann das Netzteil nicht zurück schicken und dann Tagelang auf ein neues Warten


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2016)

SF_Europe schrieb:


> Ich muss an dieser Stelle zugeben, dass ich das Großkundengeschäft nicht betreue. Ich kümmere mich um Technik und vor allem die Retail-Marke. Dass EVGA aber für die Garantie bei Netzteilen Geld verlangt wäre mir völlig neu. Fragt da bitte mal bei den Kollegen vom EVGA-Support nach, um sicherzugehen. Ich habe aus Neugier mal schnell die Garantiebedingungen nachgelesen, ich finde diese Voraussetzung dort nicht udn auch sonst finde ich darauf abgesehen von einem Foren-Thema hier keinen Hinweis. Ich weiß, dass man bei manchen EVGA-Produkten die Standard-Garantie gegen Gebühr erweitern kann. Die EVGA-Netzteile aus unserer Fabrik werden jedoch schon standardmäßig mit 7 oder überwiegend gar 10 Jahren Garantie ausgeliefert - das noch weiter zu verlängern halte ich dann ehrlich gesagt auch nicht für sinnvoll. Long story short: Soweit ich weiß ist die EVGA-Garantie für die Netzteile lediglich oft an die rchtzeitige Registrierung gebunden. Aber klärt das doch mit EVGA



Oder war das bei Grafikkarten? 
Ist auch egal, EVGA eben, kauft man dort einmal, kauft man schnell ein anderes mal woanders. 



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ich bin von einem Austausch nicht abgeneigt ... Können wir gerne machen ... Nur wie sind die Bedingungen ??? Ich kann das Netzteil nicht zurück schicken und dann Tagelang auf ein neues Warten



Nutze doch den Vor Ort Austausch Service.
Sollte eigentlich jeder Hersteller anbieten.


----------



## SF_Europe (15. März 2016)

@Jep, bei den VGA-Karten werden Garantie-Upgrades angeboten, das weiß' ich.

@SnakeByte0815: Unter einer Woche ist mit Postlaufzeit kaum zu schaffen, befürchte ich. Ich sehe morgen mal, ob ich das für dich noch beschleunigen kann. Selbst wenn wir den Fall binnen 48 Stunden bearbeiten bist du faktisch eine ganze Woche ohne Netzteil . Ich schau' mal, ob ich da noch was machen kann.

Vor-Ort-Austausch haben wir leider (bisher) nicht. Abgesehen vom deutschen Marktführer ist das auch nicht gerade weit verbreitet. Uns würden hier wie auch andere kleinere Marken die Kosten fressen. Wenn man nicht eine gewisse Menge an defekten Netzteilen pro Monat "erreicht" ist Vor-Ort-Tausch pro Fall extrem teuer. Die Einführung von Vor-Ort-Austausch ist daher nicht geplant. Immerhin haben wir deutschsprachigen Support und unseren Service-Partner in Deutschland. Das ist doch auch schon überm' Schnitt, find' ich .

Ein paar formale Dinge zum Klären:
1) Wo und wann hast du das Netzteil gekauft? Ist die Rechnung noch vorhanden?
2) Wohnst du in Deutschland?
3) Bitte lass' mir die Seriennummer als PN zukommen, damit ich das verdächtige Exemplar tracken kann.

Und dann brauche ich noch etwas technischen Input:
1) Bitte die vollständigen Systemdaten (ich weiß nicht ob deine Signatur aktuell ist).
2) Ist der von dir angegebene Verbrauchswert geschätzt oder gemessen?
3) Wie häufig ist das Problem aufgetreten? Ist das Problem mit bestimmten Bedingungen bewusst/direkt reproduzierbar?
4) Besteht das Problem nur mit The Division?  Tritt das Problem auch auf, wenn du vergleichbare Last mit anderen Programm verursachst? Was passiert, wenn du das Netzteil (z.B. mit synthetischen Stabilitätstests) noch stärker belastest?
5) Hast du das Netzteil testweise schonmal mit dem Lüfter nach Unten eingebaut? Wäre das eine Option für dich (Optik?)?

Wir haben hier in Deutschland eine programmierbare Last und in Asien ein ganzes Labor. Wir kriegen schon raus, was hier los ist 

Bis morgen!


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2016)

SF_Europe schrieb:


> Vor-Ort-Austausch haben wir leider (bisher) nicht. Abgesehen vom deutschen Marktführer ist das auch nicht gerade weit verbreitet.



Cooler Master bietet das auch an.
Cooler Master fuhrt Abholservice fur defekte Netzteile ein - ComputerBase

Also, kommt 
Super Flower und Vor Ort Austausch?
Klingt doch gut. 
Wenn ihr dann noch Multi Rail Netzteile anbietet.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (15. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Super Flower und Vor Ort Austausch?
> Klingt doch gut.
> Wenn ihr dann noch Multi Rail Netzteile anbietet.



Könnten Sie sich gleich in BeQuiet! umbenennen


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Könnten Sie sich gleich in BeQuiet! umbenennen



Nicht verkehrt, dann kriege ich mehr Umschläge.


----------



## SF_Europe (15. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Cooler Master bietet das auch an.


Jep. Die haben den Zwischenschritt "Servicezentrum in Deutschland bei der V-Serie elegant ausgelassen und sind direkt auf Vor-Ort-Tausch mit Abwicklung über die Niederlande gegangen. Sicherlich eine tolle Verbesserung für die betroffenen User.



Threshold schrieb:


> Super Flower und Vor Ort Austausch?


Wir haben in den letzten fünf Jahren beim Service mehrfach deutlich nachgelegt (und das immer auch für in der Vergangenheit verkaufte Produkte). Ich versuch's jetzt mal in chronologischer Reihenfolge hinzubringen:
1) 5 Jahre statt 2 Jahren Garantie bei unseren Gold- und Platinum-Modellen.
2) Abwicklung über unseren Service-Partner Caseking auch wenn das Netzteil nicht dort gekauft wurde. Außerhalb Deutschlands haben wir zum Teil ebenfalls lokale Service-Partner gewonnen.
3) Verzicht auf langwierige Reparaturen und Refurbished-Ware als Ersatzgeräte. Wir tauschen in Deutschland bei Defekt immer direkt gegen originalverpackte Neuware - egal ob nach einem Tag oder nach knapp fünf Jahren. Wer schon arges Pech hatte und sein Netzteil einsenden musste sollte kein repariertes Exemplar eines anderen Nutzers erhalten, sondern ein nagelneues Produkt.
4) Direkter Kontakt über Social Media zum Super Flower Europe Team.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ihr dann noch Multi Rail Netzteile anbietet.


Naja, da sind wir doch auch auf gutem Weg. Bei allen unseren heute erhältlichen Netzteilen funktionieren die Schutzschaltungen, wie auch die Tests von ComputerBase und PC Games Hardware zeigen. Unsere Netzteile sind daher trotz Singe-Rail-Layout wirksam abgesichert. Wir leiden da gewissermaßen unter dem Negativ-Image anderer Marken, die das nicht hinbekommen . Die Multi-Rail-Marken werden hingegen immernoch mit den völlig missglückten Multi-Rail-Umsetzungen einiger weniger Firmen gleichgesetzt. In der Debatte werden solche Details leider weder von MR-Befürwortern noch -Gegnern berücksichtigt. Genug gejammert - das trifft alle Hersteller-Vertreter gleich.
Und dass wir für die obere Wattt-Klasse an Multi-Rail-Modellen arbeiten ist doch auch schon lange kein Geheimnis mehr. Wir möchten aber keine Bananenware abliefern, daher kann ich euch keinen Termin geben.

So, jetzt aber ab in die Kiste, ich muss' morgen früh ja wieder ins Büro


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. März 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Könnten Sie sich gleich in BeQuiet! umbenennen


Von Hippies zu Silent Freaks.... Ich weiss nicht  
@SF Europe 
Weisst du zufällig was über eure alten Schinken, ich hab hier ein SuperFlower SF400P12P, wann wurde das gebaut? Wenn ich Google, kommen immer wieder die Atlas aus Osteuropa... 
Mein Exemplar ist Silber und hat keinerlei 80+ Zertifizierung aber es klebt ein Aufkleber mit der Lüfterkurve drauf. Addiert kam es  auf eine Leistung von 383 Watt,  hat nen roten 6 Pin PCIE Stecker, 4 Pin CPU, 4-5 Molex und 2 Sata, dazu noch nen gesleevten 24 Pin Atx. 
Wäre mal interessant zu wissen. Ausserdem steht auf dem Aufkleber an der Seite drauf: Weiteeingangsbereich und hinten 230V only. Das ist eigenartig. 
Gruss Dreirad, hat mich mal interessiert


----------



## SF_Europe (15. März 2016)

Oha, da hast du ein inzwischen doch sehr angegrautes Modell ausgegraben. Ich hoffe mal, das versorgt keine aktuelle Hardware. Das Super Flower SF400P12P ist weit vor meiner Zeit, ich habe daher auf Anhieb nur wenig im Kopf. Ich selbst kam erst deutlich nach Auflösung der Super Flower Deutschland GmbH an Bord.
- für die Systemintegration (wir haben damals fast nur für die Systemintegration hergestellt). Es gab' aber auch eine schwarze Version, die in geringen Stückzahlen an Endkunden ging.
- wurde mindestens teilweise mit passiv-PFC gebaut.
- Effizienz unter 80 Prozent. Mit viel Glück werden bei mittlerer Last 78 Prozent erreicht, realistisch sind eher so 75,xx.
- Alter sollte inzwischen/demnächst zweistellig werden. Die wurden Ende 07 noch gefertigt, danach verliert sich ihre Spur...

Wenn du konkrete Fragen hast kann ich mich mal umhören. Das Engineering-Team wurde aber massiv umgebaut bevor damals das erste Golden Green erschien.


----------



## captain_drink (16. März 2016)

Tyler654 schrieb:


> Es ist doch allgemein bekannt, dass das Leadex im Semipassivbetrieb sehr heiß werden kann (je nach System & Belastung) und bei aktiver Kühlung zu laut ist.



Ich habe das Platinum und höre davon bei aktiver Belüftung nur etwas, wenn ich mit dem Ohr sehr nah rangehe. Von meiner Seite kann ich das also nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. März 2016)

Pfui Passiv PFC  
Aber danke  
Das SF400P12P versorgt nur ein Low End Sockel 775 System ohne Grafikkarte (E2220, 3Gb Ram, i945er Chipsatz, 2 ODD, 1 HDD ), der PC wird aber bald eh verkauft (ich habe in der Anzeige auch dazu geschrieben, dass  man ggf. Selber eine einigermaßen Gaming - taugliche Grafikkarte mit max. 6 Pin nachrüsten z. B. Ne HD5770/6770) aber mittlerweile bin ich skeptisch, wenn das schon so alt ist.
Immerhin schaltet schaltet es bei Kurzschlüssen ab im Gegensatz zu einem Thermaltake, das etwa 2 Jahre jünger war. 
Was ich vergessen hab, ist das ich Spannungen gemessen hab. Im Idle des PCs happige 12,5 Volt und es werden immer mehr, 5 V und 3,3 V liegen bei 5,,07 ubd 3,36V. 
Ist es da vielleicht am verrecken? Hab mal geschaut was ich von außen seh, Kondensatoren laufen keine aus.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. März 2016)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Ich habe das Platinum und höre davon bei aktiver Belüftung nur etwas, wenn ich mit dem Ohr sehr nah rangehe. Von meiner Seite kann ich das also nicht bestätigen.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. In keiner Situation habe ich das Netzteil je aus meinem Rechner gehört ...

Robert hat es an der Teststation gehabt ... Hier ist niergens zu lesen das das Netzteil in irgendeiner Weise  laut wird
Auch Ich höre das Netzteil nicht wirklich, außer ich gehe mit dem Ohr dran ...

@SF_Europe Meine Signatur ist aktuell 
& ich werde im laufe des Tages deinen Punktekatalog durchgehen und dir via PN zukommen lassen


----------



## SF_Europe (16. März 2016)

@SnakeByte0815 : Danke für die PM, wir klären das. Antwort kommt. Edit: Du hast Post.

@Dreiradsimulator: Das SF400P12P dürfte inzwischen etwa seine Design-Lebensdauer erreicht haben. Ohne Oszilloskop und elektronische Last ist es schwer zu sagen, in welchem Zustand dieser Dinosaurier ist. Bei einem rund 8 Jahre alten Netzteil, das schon damals alles andere als High-End war, wäre ich persönlich vorsichtig. Nebenan bei ComputerBase gibt es ja einen Artikel dazu: Das leisten alte Netzteile: 16 Netzteile unserer Leser im Test - ComputerBase
Man sieht es den Netzteilen einfach von außen nicht an, ob sie noch absolut korrekt funktionieren. Dein SF400P12P wird in etwa die vierfache Garantiezeit überstanden haben, dafür muss man sich als Hersteller sicher nicht schämen. Jetzt aber zu sagen, das Modell würde ewig leben ist unfair (und schlicht falsch). Nicht ohne Grund wurden unsere späteren Modelle ganz anders geplant und aufgebaut.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. März 2016)

ja find ich schade aber ich Verkauf den PC eh, ich denk weil mich jemand angeschrieben hat nur als Ersatz PC, sollte das NT schon noch heben. Und ich denke bevor das NT die Grätsche macht ist wahrscheinlich die Seagate 7200.7 mit ungesunder Geräusch Kulisse weg vom Fenster. Aber gut, 8-10 Jahre, da ist das auch mal gut gewesen. Auch wenn ich es mochte, aber die Effizienz merkt man auch, daß diese suboptimal ist. Ich hab mal bei ~120 Watt benötigter Leistung den Unterschied zwischen nem 80+ Bronze (Cougar A350 R. 1)und dem SuperFlower gemessen und der Unterschied war mit 30 Watt happig. Vom Idle Unterschied gar nicht zu  sprechen. 
Aber danke dir, erstaunlich das du in so kurzer Zeit ohne näherer Vorkenntniss mir so viel sagen konntest. Toller Support.


----------



## pupsi11 (16. März 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. In keiner Situation habe ich das Netzteil je aus meinem Rechner gehört ...


da kann ich mich auch nur anschließen. ich höre vom Gold auch nichts. weder unter last noch im idle.


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2016)

Suiper Flower sollte mal lieber OCP einbauen.


----------



## SF_Europe (16. März 2016)

@pupsi11: Freut mich zu hören, danke!

@Threshold:
OCP haben wir doch an Board bei allen halbwegs aktuellen Netzteilen. Zumindest bei allen Modellen, die hier in Europa in den letzten 3, 4 Jahren angeboten wurden ist OCP immer dabei. Golden Green (HX), Leadex und Fanless sind alle sauber gegen Cross-Overload und Overload gesichert. Ok, wir sollten es auch immer auf die Verpackung schreiben, da müssen wir uns an die eigene Nase packen. Die Leute, die hier aber doch regelmäßig mitlesen, sind doch nicht die, die wir mit ausführlicheren Informationen auf den Verpackungen abholen .


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2016)

Ihr habt OCP bei den kleineren Spannungen implementiert, nicht bei der 12 Volt Spannung.
Bei der 12 Volt Leitung nutzt ihr eine Überlastsicherung, wenn ich nicht total falsch liegen, die aber aus meiner Sicht sehr spät auslöst.


----------



## SF_Europe (16. März 2016)

Jep, das funktioniert doch super. Wir konnten trotz intensiven Tests kein Szenario finden in dem unsere Lösung nicht greift und zusätzliches OCP greifen würde. Das bestätigen auch alle bisherigen Tests der Golden Green (HX), Leadex und Fanless. Auch bei den Modellen, die wir für EVGA fertigen, ist mir kein einziger Fall bekannt, bei dem im realen Test unsere Lösung gescheitert wäre. Unsere Netzteile überleben nicht nur diese Cross-Overloads und symmetrische Überlast, sondern bleiben selbst am Limit meist in den offiziellen ATX-Grenzen oder liegen minimal daneben. Ich kenne die einschlägigen Reviews eigentlich bestens - aber wenn du da wirklich Infos hättest, die auf Probleme hindeuten, bitte ich um sofortige Benachrichtigung.

Ein Hinweis noch aus der Praxis der Produktentwicklung: Auf OCP für die +12V zu verzichten hat tatsächlich Nachteile, allerdings nicht wie gelegentlich vermutet bei der Produktsicherheit. Verzichtet man auf OCP für die +12V muss der Primärbereich an einigen Stellen dazu passend ausgelegt werden (was schlussendlich auch Geld kostet). Wir sind daher durchaus am Überlegen, OCP auf +12V bei zukünftigen Modellen zu integrieren. Das bringt effektiv etwa nichts, kostet allerdings auch in Summe etwa nichts. Da es aber ein "Feature" ist und ein Häkchen einbringt, wäre es aus Sicht der Vermarktung sinnvoll. Das letzte Wort haben bei uns aber die Ingenieure - und die sind von solchen reinen Checklisten-Features wenig begeistert.

Disclaimer: Meine Einschätzung bezieht sich ausschließlich auf unsere Leadex, Golden Green (HX) und Fanless. Für Geräte anderer Marken und inzwischen ausgelaufene Serien unserer Marke kann der Sachverhalt völlig anders ausschauen. Insbesondere gruppenregulierte Netzteile ohne OCP gelten  - m.E. zu Recht - als potentiell gefährlich. Ich werde mich allerdings nicht zu konkreten Modellen äußern - wäre m.E. einfach schlechter Stil.


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2016)

Und wann löst die Überlastsicherung aus?
Habt ihr das mal in eurem Labor getestet?
Ich hatte ein Super Flower Leadex mal daraufhin getestet und kam auf zum Teil knapp an 70 Ampere ran, was ich persönlich zu viel für ein 550 Watt Netzteil halte.
Verstehe mich nicht falsch. Ich hab nichts dagegen, wenn ein 550 Watt Netzteil mehr leistet als drauf steht, aber irgendwo muss eine Grenze sein, die sinnvoll ist.
Jag mal rund 70 Ampere durch einen Molex Stecker. Da bleibt nichts von übrig.


----------



## SF_Europe (16. März 2016)

Die Überlastsicherung löst bei allen Leadex aus, bevor die Spannungen oder die Restwelligkeit den Toleranzbereich verlassen. Das haben wir nicht nur selbstverständlich an der Chroma getestet, sondern uns auch der Fachpresse gestellt. Die kam an den Chroma- und Sunmoon-Teststationen genau zum gleichen Ergebnis wie unseren eigenen Tests. Dass diese Auslösewerte noch ein gutes Stück von der Grenz entfernt legen, aber der die Netzteile direkt Schaden nehmen würden, versteht sich von selbst. Kurzfristig einen Strom knapp unter dem Auslösewert abzurufen (z.B. dynamsiche Lastspitze) wird dem Leadex nicht nennenswert schaden. Dauerbetrieb an der Belastungsgrenze ist hingegen natürlich nicht sinnvoll - werden Netzteile dauerhaft mit mehr als der spezifizierten Maximalleistung gefordert passen unsere Lebensdauerberechnungen nicht mehr. Tendenziell rate ich vom Betrieb außerhalb der Spezifikation bei Netzteilen allgemein ab - es gibt wenig zu sparen. Ein Netzteil ist nunmal kein -k-Prozessor.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. März 2016)

SF_Europe schrieb:


> Die Überlastsicherung löst bei allen Leadex aus, bevor die Spannungen oder die Restwelligkeit den Toleranzbereich verlassen. Das haben wir nicht nur selbstverständlich an der Chroma getestet, sondern uns auch der Fachpresse gestellt. Die kam an den Chroma- und Sunmoon-Teststationen genau zum gleichen Ergebnis wie unseren eigenen Tests. Dass diese Auslösewerte noch ein gutes Stück von der Grenz entfernt legen, aber der die Netzteile direkt Schaden nehmen würden, versteht sich von selbst. Kurzfristig einen Strom knapp unter dem Auslösewert abzurufen (z.B. dynamsiche Lastspitze) wird dem Leadex nicht nennenswert schaden. Dauerbetrieb an der Belastungsgrenze ist hingegen natürlich nicht sinnvoll - werden Netzteile dauerhaft mit mehr als der spezifizierten Maximalleistung gefordert passen unsere Lebensdauerberechnungen nicht mehr. Tendenziell rate ich vom Betrieb außerhalb der Spezifikation bei Netzteilen allgemein ab - es gibt wenig zu sparen. Ein Netzteil ist nunmal kein -k-Prozessor.





Threshold schrieb:


> Und wann löst die Überlastsicherung aus?
> Habt ihr das mal in eurem Labor getestet?
> Ich hatte ein Super Flower Leadex mal daraufhin getestet und kam auf zum Teil knapp an 70 Ampere ran, was ich persönlich zu viel für ein 550 Watt Netzteil halte.
> Verstehe mich nicht falsch. Ich hab nichts dagegen, wenn ein 550 Watt Netzteil mehr leistet als drauf steht, aber irgendwo muss eine Grenze sein, die sinnvoll ist.
> Jag mal rund 70 Ampere durch einen Molex Stecker. Da bleibt nichts von übrig.



Um hier mal kurz dazwischen zu funken ...
Ihr redet hier klassisch aneinander vorbei ... 
Bei der implementierung von OCP auf 12 V steht nicht die langlebigkeit des Netzteils in Tresh´s Vordergrund, sondern die langlebigkeit der Kabel die diese Ampere-Last bewältigen muss ohne zu leuchten 
Hier geht es auch im die daraus resultierende Belastung der Beiteile an diesen Kabeln, nebst ihren Steckverbindungen


----------



## SF_Europe (16. März 2016)

Ach so, darauf will Threshold also hinaus. Single-Rail-OCP für die +12V für dieses Szenario bringt gegenüber unserer Lösung jedoch nach meinem Wissensstand keinen Vorteil. Der Auslösewert ist ja der gleiche. Zu der von OPP überwachten Gesamtleistung zählen allerdings auch noch die +3,3- und +5-Volt-Leistung hinzu - in Einzelfällen könnte das sogar die Rettung sein. Single Rail OCP würde bei unserem Design keinen Vorteil bringen. Der Schwellenwert für OCP auf +12V wäre gleich oder sogar noch höher als der OPP-Wert minus die Belastung der +3,3 und +5V.

Standard-Molex-Stecker sind für 7 Ampere spezifiziert. Schon bei 14 Ampere werden sehr schnell Temperaturen um die 100 Grad erreicht. Um einen vorsätzlich überlasteten Molex-Stecker zu retten wäre ein OCP-Auslösewert im Bereich unter 20 Ampere nötig. Ich wüsste auf Anhieb kein einziges Netzteil der 550-Watt-Klasse, das schon bei unter 20 Ampere abschaltet. Selbst die Geräte mit vier +12-Volt-Schienen (die ausgesprochen selten sind) schalten bei Werten, bei denen der Molex-Strang den Aggregatszustand wechselt nicht ab. Ich seh' schon, ich kämpfe am Abend hier noch gegen weit verbreitete Schutzschaltungs-Mythen und dabei wollte ich nur einem User aushelfen


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2016)

SF_Europe schrieb:


> Ach so, darauf will Threshold also hinaus. Single-Rail-OCP für die +12V für dieses Szenario bringt gegenüber unserer Lösung jedoch nach meinem Wissensstand keinen Vorteil. Der Auslösewert ist ja der gleiche. Zu der von OPP überwachten Gesamtleistung zählen allerdings auch noch die +3,3- und +5-Volt-Leistung hinzu - in Einzelfällen könnte das sogar die Rettung sein. Single Rail OCP würde bei unserem Design keinen Vorteil bringen. Der Schwellenwert für OCP auf +12V wäre gleich oder sogar noch höher als der OPP-Wert minus die Belastung der +3,3 und +5V.



Lass mich mal überlegen, was dann die Lösung sein könnte. 
Genau. Multi Rail.


----------



## SF_Europe (16. März 2016)

Wie gesagt, ich kenne kein 550-Watt-Netzteil, dass bei vorsätzlicher, langsam zunehmender Überlastung eines Molex-Steckers rechtzeitig abschaltet. Selbst das perfekte Multi-Rail-Setup mit vier getrennt gesicherten +12 Rails mit 18 Ampere Nominalbelastbarkeit pro Schiene (was m.E. etwas wenig ist), 26 A Auslösewert und 550 Watt Nennleistung verhält sich in dem von dir konstruierten Szenario nicht anders als unser Leadex 550W. Verbaut man nur 3 oder gar nur zwei Schienen macht man die Unterschiede selbst in anderen Szenarien symbolisch.

Natürlich lassen sich Szenarien konstruieren, bei denen andere Sicherungskonzepte wirksamer werden, das von dir gewählte passt allerdings nicht. Ursprünglich ging's zudem um OCP, nicht um getrennte Absicherung mehrerer Schienen mit OCP . Letzteres haben wir an Bord und das auch wirksam. Aber natürlich sind unsere aktuellen Modelle Single Rail, das ahttenw ir ja schon vor ein paar Seiten.

Interessant, wie schnell ich den Thread hier gekapert habe. Ich hoff' mal, ich bekomme keinen Ärger von der Forenaufsicht


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. März 2016)

7 Ampere.... Das heisst die 6 Pin Molex Dinger gehen Grad noch so. 
@ Flower Power Europe 
Keine Angst, sonst wäre ich auch mal eben wegen Spammerei 500 Beiträge ärmer und um 30 Punkte reicher. Und bei dir ist es ja sogar zum Thema ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. März 2016)

Seien wir mal realistisch,  der Molex Stecker halt keine 14A aus.
Typische Geräte mit Molex Stecker verwandeln sich aber noch viel eher in einen Haufen Schrott und Rauch.


----------



## SF_Europe (17. März 2016)

Ich sags mal so: Man sollte die Finger von allzu kühnen Adapter-Bastellösungen lassen. Verwendet man einen Adapter von 1x Molex auf 6-Pin PCIe und fügt dann einen Adapter auf 8-Pin PCIe hinzu sind Probleme an einer dementsprechend fordernden Grafikkarte schon vorprogrammiert. Für solche Belastungen sind der Molex-Stecker, aber auch der Kabelstrang  nicht vorgesehen. Übertriebene Sparsamkeit mit Einsatz ungeeigneter Adapter ist leider immer noch ein Grund für Beschädigungen.

@Dreiradsimulator:
Das Problem ist, dass jede halbwegs leistungsfähige PCIe-Grafikkarte mindestens aus drei Quellen versorgt wird: +3,3- und +12-Volt-Spannung aus dem Slot und dann zusätzlich die PCie-Anschlüsse. An einer typischen GTX 970 gibt es daher +12V über den Slot und damit das Mainboard (meist gespeist vom 20+4-Pin Hauptstecker, Ausnahmen gibt es) sowie über beide Stecker. Bei einem Multi-Rail-Layout liegen dann oft drei Rails an. Nimmt man die 25 Ampere Auslösewert aus unserem Beispiel sind es dann 3x25=75A. Das Multi-Rail-Netzteil schaltet hier nicht früher ab als das Single-Rail-Modell.

Den Hauptvorteil bietet Multi_Rail bei jenseits der 750 Watt. Solche Netzteile werden allerdings auch oft von Übertaktern gekauft, die sich ausdrücklich Single Rail (zu Recht!) wünschen. Wir arbeiten daran, es beiden Zielgruppen Recht zu machen, das ist aber gar nicht so einfach.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (17. März 2016)

Aber wenn wir gerade dabei sind über Netzteile und deren Sicherheit im Kabelstrang zu sprechen, dann darf ich auch gleich mal das PCEe Y-Kabel der Leadex Reihe ansprechen ???!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum nicht gleich einzelne PCIe-Kabel ... Das wäre bei einem Netzteile dieser Klasse etwas beruhigender ... Wenn ich einen Splien bekommen hätte und meine Karte mit einem LN2 Bios hätte versehen wollen und versuchen wollte zu takten bis unters Dach, hätte ich das nicht ruhigen Gewissens mit diesem Kabel machen können ... Bei diesen Y-Dinger ist irgendwie immer ein fader Beigeschmack dabei


----------



## pupsi11 (17. März 2016)

dafür legt doch SF 2 pcie kabel bei. bevor ich mir das cabel-mod geholt habe, hatte ich meine 980ti auch mit den 2 kabeln angeschlossen. meine TI hat 3 power anschlüsse, und wird bis unters dach getaktet. bis dato hatte ich damit kein problem. 

zudem weiß man doch vorher wie die kabel aufgebaut sind, google und so. das man da hinterher versucht irgendwas schlecht zu machen find ich nicht fair. 
wenn dir die kabel nicht zusagen, dann kauf dir doch ein cabel-mod von SF da kannst drei kabel solo verwenden.


----------



## SF_Europe (17. März 2016)

Unsere patentierten 9-Pin-Universal-Anschlüsse dürfen mit maximal 9 Ampere pro Kontakt belastet werden. Standard-Konnektoren von Molex sind oft nur für 7 Ampere freigegeben. Über ein Y-Kabel dürfen bei uns daher bis zu 324 Watt abgerufen werden. Zusammen mit den theoretisch 75 Watt des PCIe Slots reicht das für fast alle Kombinationen aus. Trotzdem empfehlen wir bei allen Grafikkarten, die sich nicht die offiziellen Begrenzungen des PCIe-Steckers halten, dringend, zwei vollwertige Kabel zu verwenden. Diese liefern wir beim Leadex 550 ja auch mit. Eine auch nicht gerade langsame GTX 980 rennt aber auch mit dem Y-Kabel einwandfrei.

Ich kenne übrigens nur sehr wenige Fälle von auf diese Art überlasteten Kabeln. Zwei Fälle mit der AMD 295X2 (welche nunmal weit abseits der Specs unterwegs ist), ein Fall mit einer massiv übertakteten AMD 290X unter Wasser. Wir haben die Netzteile natürlich (offiziell auf Kulanz) getauscht und die Anwender gebeten, die Karten zukünftig korrekt anzuschließen. Dann gabs auch keine Probleme mehr. Demnächst wird es dazu auch einen Hinweis in der Produktbeschreibung geben, ist schon in der Pipeline. Es wird aber immer einige wenige Anwender geben, die solche Extrem-Hardware falsch anschließen. Für die große Mehrheit der Normal-Anwender gibt es das Problem nicht und die Enthuasiasten wissen in der Regel Bescheid. Eventuell verkaufen wir zudem Standard-Kabel auch mal einzeln. Wäre auch praktisch für Modder.

Kurz: Hinweis kommt, aber es wird immernoch einige wenige Nutzer geben, die die Kabel unwissend überlasten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. März 2016)

Das ihr dne Hinweis aufnehmt finde ich sehr löblich.

Top!


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2016)

SF_Europe schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass jede halbwegs leistungsfähige PCIe-Grafikkarte mindestens aus drei Quellen versorgt wird: +3,3- und +12-Volt-Spannung aus dem Slot und dann zusätzlich die PCie-Anschlüsse. An einer typischen GTX 970 gibt es daher +12V über den Slot und damit das Mainboard (meist gespeist vom 20+4-Pin Hauptstecker, Ausnahmen gibt es) sowie über beide Stecker. Bei einem Multi-Rail-Layout liegen dann oft drei Rails an. Nimmt man die 25 Ampere Auslösewert aus unserem Beispiel sind es dann 3x25=75A. Das Multi-Rail-Netzteil schaltet hier nicht früher ab als das Single-Rail-Modell.



3x 25 Ampere bei einem 500 Watt Multi Rail Netzteil?
Ein 500 Watt Multi Rail sollte maximal 20 Ampere pro Rail haben, das ist mehr als ausreichend.
Schlimmer finde ich die Multi Rail Netzteile, die sich wie Singel Rail Netzteile verhalten, wo also der Vorteil von Multi Rail wissentlich verschenkt wird.



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Aber wenn wir gerade dabei sind über Netzteile und deren Sicherheit im Kabelstrang zu sprechen, dann darf ich auch gleich mal das PCEe Y-Kabel der Leadex Reihe ansprechen ???!!!



Die Doppelstrang Strippen sind überall großer Mist, wie ich finde. Da klammere ich keinen Hersteller aus.
Man könnte das immer mit einzelnen PCIe Kabel lösen, was einfach besser ist.


----------



## SF_Europe (17. März 2016)

Welches Netzteil mit 550 Watt hat OCP Trigger bei 20 Ampere? Ich kenne kein einziges aktuelles Endkunden-Modell mit derartiger Konfiguration. Wie alle Hersteller haben wir die Modelle der Wettbewerber gut im Blick, aber ich mag nicht ausschließen, dass ich ein Modell übersehen habe. Es gibt Modelle mit Nominalbelastbarkeit von 18 Ampere, die Auslöseschwelle liegt allerdings auch da höher. Die von mir geschätzten 20 Ampere dürften sehr gut hinkommen. Für Systemintegratoren gibt es bei Abnahme großer Mengen noch Netzteile mit niedriger Nominal-Belastbarkeit, am Endkunden-Markt habe ich diese allerdings noch nicht gesehen.

Ein gut umgesetztes Y-Kabel ist für alle Standard-Anwendungen ausreichend. Beim Betrieb weit abseits der Spezifikation sind Standard-Kabel jedoch dringend empfohlen. Wir legen daher einfach beides bei. Zu viel Vertrauen in den Anwender?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. März 2016)

Naja, das Delta DPS-500QB gab es ja als Sonderposten, da sind 19A als Kurzzeitig angegeben,  da dürfte das hinkommen mit 20A Auslösegrenze.


----------



## Brixx (17. März 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Naja, das Delta DPS-500QB gab es ja als Sonderposten, da sind 19A als Kurzzeitig angegeben,  da dürfte das hinkommen mit 20A Auslösegrenze.



Das ist aber jetzt schon ein bisschen spitzfindig, dieses Netzteil da rausgreifen, denn wirklich große Verbreitung im Gamer-Markt hat das ja nun Abseits der Aktion nicht gefunden. Das war in ein paar Stunden vergriffen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. März 2016)

Ich hab eines 

Aber da muss man natürlich zugegeben,  rass ist nicht standard, und nicht mal atx


----------



## SF_Europe (17. März 2016)

Jep, das Delta DPS-500QB war ja ein Sonderposten aus dem Abverkauf eines Systemintegrators. Zu dem angebotenen Preis kann kein Hersteller ein solches Netzteil bauen. Der Verkaufspreis lag weit unter den Herstellungskosten. Das Netzteil wurde allerdings sehr wahrscheinlich exakt auf die Bedürfnisse des Auftraggebers abgestimmt. Der Formfaktor entspricht nicht dem Standard, aber auch die Kabelausstattung und Elektronik wurde wohl exakt an die Wünsche des Großkunden angepasst. Retail-Netzteile müssen hingegen mit allen Konfigurationen laufen. Daher setzen alle mir bekannten Marken ihre Auslöse-Werte ein Stück über der nominalen Belastbarkeit an. Als Hersteller einer Komponente für den Endkunden-Markt weiß man nicht, welche Hardware der Verbraucher versorgen wird. In der Sparte der großen SI-Aufträge ist das anders.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. März 2016)

SF das ist mir alles klar, wollte doch nur ein bissel sticheln, wo du hier so nett mitdisskutierst. 

Nebenbei etwas, von dem ich positiv angetan bin.
Aber SF ist ja auch schon länger aus dem "Naja"-Bereich heraus


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (17. März 2016)

pupsi11 schrieb:


> dafür legt doch SF 2 pcie kabel bei. bevor ich mir das cabel-mod geholt habe, hatte ich meine 980ti auch mit den 2 kabeln angeschlossen. meine TI hat 3 power anschlüsse, und wird bis unters dach getaktet. bis dato hatte ich damit kein problem.
> 
> zudem weiß man doch vorher wie die kabel aufgebaut sind, google und so. das man da hinterher versucht irgendwas schlecht zu machen find ich nicht fair.
> wenn dir die kabel nicht zusagen, dann kauf dir doch ein cabel-mod von SF da kannst drei kabel solo verwenden.



Ich habe hier weder gebash noch sonst in irgendeiner form versucht irgendwas schlecht zu reden ... Ich habe lediglich die Frage in den Raum gestellt ... Verwechsel das bitte nicht.
Außerdem besitze ich den weißen Kabel-Mod 



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> SF das ist mir alles klar, wollte doch nur ein bissel sticheln, wo du hier so nett mitdisskutierst.
> 
> Nebenbei etwas, von dem ich positiv angetan bin.
> Aber SF ist ja auch schon länger aus dem "Naja"-Bereich heraus



Ich bin da ebenfalls sehr positiv überrascht ... Aber ich denke bei solchen Netzteilen in diesen Preisbereichen, sollten schon die ein oder anderen Probleme aus der Welt geschafft oder gar diskutiert werden ... Ist immer schön zu wissen was man hat, oder gar kaufen kann


----------



## poiu (17. März 2016)

Hallo 

Prime habt ihr bestimmt schon gesehen, auch die LC power Klick  bestimmt auch aber das hat bestimmt keiner gefunden  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (18. März 2016)

@Thresh: 20A pro Rail? Bitte nicht!
Mein Fujitsu Delta hat 18A pro Rail und ne harte Abschaltung - +100mV auf meine 290X und ich werde aus jedem leistungshungrigen Spiel von einem Blackscreen gekickt. Okay, da ist zudem die Aufteilung doof (eine GPU Rail ist mit der CPU geteilt), aber 20A ist, wenn man etwas takten will, oder die GPU arg asymmetrisch die beiden Rails belastet, einfach *******...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (18. März 2016)

Es gibt neue SeaSonic Netzteile ??? OHA 

Ab Wann ???
Wenn werden die getestet ???


----------



## Philipus II (18. März 2016)

Wenn ich Lust habe?
Ne Quatsch, los gehts jetzt dann erstmal mit Gold und Bronze. Vom Seasonic Prime wurde mir auch noch kein Muster angeboten. Bis die wirklich da sind dauerts noch ein paar Wochen.


----------



## Birbus (18. März 2016)

Wo wir grade bei Superflower sind, ich bin von meinem neuen Netzteil auf jeden Fall schwer begeistert 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kann dann bald so richtig aufgerüstet werden


----------



## tsd560ti (18. März 2016)

Was kommt denn für Gold und Bronze raus? 
Ich finde bisher immer nur News zum Prime.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. März 2016)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. März 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Prime habt ihr bestimmt schon gesehen, auch die LC power Klick  bestimmt auch aber das hat bestimmt keiner gefunden
> 
> ...


Wo hat SeaSonic seinen Stand?


----------



## poiu (18. März 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Es gibt neue SeaSonic Netzteile ??? OHA
> 
> Ab Wann ???
> Wenn werden die getestet ???



April/Mai kann ich mehr zu sagen



Philipus II schrieb:


> Wenn ich Lust habe?
> Ne Quatsch, los gehts jetzt dann erstmal mit Gold und Bronze. Vom Seasonic Prime wurde mir auch noch kein Muster angeboten. Bis die wirklich da sind dauerts noch ein paar Wochen.



Ja dauert, lustig ist das alle Blinkende Lüfter haben oderwie das inWin super Edeloptik und Seasonic sieht zwar Cool aus und bietet ja das austauschbare blech an aber doch konservativ



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Was kommt denn für Gold und Bronze raus?
> Ich finde bisher immer nur News zum Prime.



 ich hatte mal bei  news dazu geschrieben im September , es kommt ja auch ein update der G Serie 


Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wo hat SeaSonic seinen Stand?



Seit Jahren hat Seasonic seinen stand im Restaurant


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. März 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Seit Jahren hat Seasonic seinen stand im Restaurant


In welchem?[emoji3]


----------



## poiu (18. März 2016)

Die sind heute schon wohl back in Office


----------



## the_leon (18. März 2016)

Was ist den von den überarbeiteten Enermax Revolution xt Netzteilen zu halten? Enermax bringt 2. Generation der Revolution X't-Serie auf den Markt - Hardware-Journal


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2016)

Weiß noch nicht genau.
Wenn ich nicht irre, ist die Plattform von CWT die gleiche, die auch bei Thermaltake verwendet wird.
Dazu fehlt wie immer OCP und leider auch OTP.
Mal abwarten, wann die ersten Reviews erscheinen.


----------



## captain_drink (18. März 2016)

Richtig, die Plattform ist dieselbe wie beim Thermaltake Smart DPS Gold. Auf alle Fälle weniger hochwertig, als es der Preis vermuten ließe.
OCP soll aber angeblich dabei sein.


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2016)

captain_drink schrieb:


> OCP soll aber angeblich dabei sein.



Nur bei den kleineren Spannungen, nicht bei 12 Volt.


----------



## Philipus II (18. März 2016)

Du hast dich ja in letzter Zeit richtig auf OCP eingeschossen


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (18. März 2016)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Du hast dich ja in letzter Zeit richtig auf OCP eingeschossen



Des selbe dachte ich mir da auch gerade


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2016)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Du hast dich ja in letzter Zeit richtig auf OCP eingeschossen



Ja, motze bei allem, was mir gegen den Strich geht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. März 2016)

SF_Europe schrieb:


> Um einen vorsätzlich überlasteten Molex-Stecker zu retten wäre ein OCP-Auslösewert im Bereich unter 20 Ampere nötig. Ich wüsste auf Anhieb kein einziges Netzteil der 550-Watt-Klasse, das schon bei unter 20 Ampere abschaltet.


Ev. die Acbel Netzteile in den Supermicro Gehäusen?
Ansonsten gibts noch einige andere OEM Geräte z.B. von Delta, die für unter 20A auf der 3. +12V Rail spezifiziert sind. 8A sind hier nicht soo selten.

Aber das ist halt auch das 'gute' Zeugs, bei dem Marketing/PR Bullshit nicht so wichtig ist und man gescheitere Dinge tut als bei Enduser Netzteilen...

Wie eben diesen Single Rail Bullshit, den eigentlich nur die Amis toll finden...

Hier in Deutschen Landen gibts einige Leute,  die bisserl mehr nachdenken und die Nachteile von Single Rail Netzteilen auch sehen.

Dass das ganze Zeugs auch deutlich preiswerter in der Fertigung & Entwicklung ist, da man sich den entsprechenden Chip sparen kann, das Design keine Shunts/Stabkernspulen vorsehen muss und sich kein Ing über die Railverteilung den Kopf zerbrechen muss, sollte man auch erwähnen...

Das weglassen von Funktionen als Feature zu vermarkten ist auch ziemlich daneben...


----------



## poiu (22. März 2016)

habt ihr schon die ersten Review zu denn be quiet L9 gesehen ich lach mir grad ein Loch in Bauch!

be quiet! launches the Pure Power 9 CM series - jonnyGURU Forums

der eine postet ein Bild von 5$ ebay Netzteiltester!
Be Quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 7 Watt PSU Review - Load Testing The PSU

der andere gibt Lüfterdrehzahlen an die niedriger sind als die von be quiet angegeben  ja nee ist klar 
be quiet! Pure Power 9 7W Power Supply Review - Page 8 of 9 - eTeknix

  und dann fehlende 3,3V & 5V Restwelligkeit angaben bei einem Grupperegulierten Netzteil, klingt nach lassen wir unterm Tisch fallen, nicht das die 12V mit dem Miesen billig USB Oszi da irgendwie besser sind, aber komisch ist schon.

Be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 6W review: nieuwe mid-ranger - Ripple
     | Hardware.Info Nederland


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2016)

Die Raider Plattform für das L9?`
Meine Fresse.


----------



## poiu (22. März 2016)

ist  halt ei npure Power die 400 & 500W Versionen sind wahrscheinlich OK drüber ist wieder mal für multiGPU Subgeeignet.

 Ich kann ja Spoilern das die effizienz bis 50% last wirklich sehr sehr gut ist, Test dauert noch Robert korrigiert grade meine 1000001 Grammatikfehler


----------



## captain_drink (22. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Raider Plattform für das L9?`
> Meine Fresse.



Wurde im Vorfeld ja schon spekuliert. Effektiv ist das L9 ein Rebrand des S7 ab 450W. Im Jahr 2016 eher schon peinlich, gerade vom Marktführer.

Zu hoffen wäre, dass das L9 nur eine Übergangsserie ist, bis FSP was Passendes für diese Preisklasse im Programm hat.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2016)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Wurde im Vorfeld ja schon spekuliert. .



Hab ich jetzt nicht mitbekommen.



captain_drink schrieb:


> Im Jahr 2016 eher schon peinlich, gerade vom Marktführer..



Ich hatte ja gerechnet, dass das L9 ein abgespecktes E10 werden wird.



captain_drink schrieb:


> Zu hoffen wäre, dass das L9 nur eine Übergangsserie ist, bis FSP was Passendes für diese Preisklasse im Programm hat.



Das glaube ich nun nicht. Dann hätte BeQuiet das jetzt schon machen können -- eben mit dem abgespeckten E10. FSP baut ja, was du haben willst.


----------



## poiu (22. März 2016)

die NT Preise sind ja nach oben gegangen könnte als Preisliche gründe haben


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2016)

Die L Serie ist ja schon immer ein Kostenfaktor gewesen, je billiger, desto besser.


----------



## Philipus II (22. März 2016)

Die Crossload-Performance von 600 und 700W dürfte sehr mäßig sein. M.E. haben diese Produkte dann in 2016 schon wenig Sinn.


----------



## poiu (22. März 2016)

400 und 500W könnten echt gut sein das 600W was wir hatten hatte seine Vorteile, es wirkt wie ein 300W Gold NT das man auf 600W geprügelt hat


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. März 2016)

Irgendwie wenig berauschend,  was man so liest, mal sehen was die 300-400w so machen, odee ob die wieder altbekannt com Vorgänger übernommen werden. 

Ohne DC-DC in meinen Augen jedenfalls keine Erwähnung bei Netzteilempfehlungen wert.


----------



## DerFoehn (22. März 2016)

Ich denke es wird darauf hinaus laufen, dass man weiterhin nur die kleinen Modelle für Office bzw. Multimediasysteme empfehlen kann.
Die größeren Modelle sind dann weiterhin kaum interessant.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. März 2016)

Naja, diese Plattform mit DC-DC hat man ja bereits im Programm - heißt E10.
Das ganze noch mal zu machen wäre also auch 'nen bisserl bescheuert, von daher kann ichs schon irgendwie verstehen...

Die Pure Power Serie war bisher immer im untersten Bereich ganz brauchbar, die größeren über 500W konnte man bisher immer in die Tonne kloppen - teilweise auch das 430W Modell.

Naja, immerhin gibts jetzt das ~300W 'Gold', dass in Foren so oft verlangt wird...#


Oh und für die das noch nicht gefunden haben, hier Thomas Test (der sich mal wieder nicht traut, das ganze hier zu posten )

be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM im Test


----------



## Brixx (22. März 2016)

Der Silent Award liest sich in dem Zusammenhang so schön wie eine "Teilnehmerehrenurkunde".


----------



## tsd560ti (22. März 2016)

Sehr diplomatisch    Stimmt ja auch, aber ich hab drei mal lieber ein ordentliches als ein leises Netzteil. 
56mV Ripple auf 5Volt ist bestimmt auch sehr gesund für die Festplatten 

Ich hoffe die bleiben auf dem ganzen Schrott sitzen. 
Cooler Master und Super Flower bieten tolle Netzteile in dem Preissegment an, während beQuiet mit ein bisschen PR und einem cool designten Gehäuse einen solchen Schrott marktreif bekommt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. März 2016)

Ich finde das l9 eigentlich unnötig. Ist aber hübsch effizient, das muß man denen lassen. 
ABER WIESO IST DA IMMER NOCH DIESER HÄSSLICHE ORANGENE RING????  Das sieht einfach nur Kavke und billig aus


----------



## -sori- (22. März 2016)

Was sind so die gängigen Alternativen zum L8/L9? Cooler Master G450M?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. März 2016)

Ja. Oder für ein paar Mark mehr das Super Flower Hx Green 450


----------



## poiu (22. März 2016)

@Brixx 

also man muss das Objektiv sehen deshalb  haben wir mehre Awards die wir dann für besondere Punkte vergeben können.

Die einen wollen halt super Leise, die anderen Technik, Preis Leistung usw.  hatten halt auch mal NT die mehrere Awards haben. Jeder hat subjektiv andere schwerpunkte.


----------



## the_leon (22. März 2016)

G450M und HX450


----------



## gorgeous188 (22. März 2016)

Heißt das jetzt, dass ein L8 besser ist als ein L9 (=S7)?
In meinem persönlichen Fall die 300 Watt Version.


----------



## GEChun (22. März 2016)

Was haltet ihr von folgenden Netzteilen? 

Be Quiet! BN204 Dark Power Pro 10 80Plus Gold PC-Netzteil (1000 Watt) 

Be Quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-630W PC Netzteil (630 Watt)

Corsair CP-9020098-EU VS Serie VS650 80 PLUS ATX Netzteil 230V, 650W, Netzteil, EU 

Alle 3 sind bei mir in Rechnern verbaut, da hier im Forum aber so viel über Netzteile Diskutiert wird frage ich mich ob alle 3 ok sind und noch die nächsten 2 Jahre ohne bedenken eingesetzt werden können!

Nur das 1000W wird stark belastet, der Rechner ist in meiner Signatur aufgeführt.
Er soll auch noch dieses Jahr neue Grafikkarten der nächsten Generation eingebaut bekommen.
Das Netzteil ist von 2014.

Das 630W und 650W sind in mehr oder weniger normalen Rechnern eingebaut, welche keine Große Last an Strombedarf haben, eventuelle Upgrades aber nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. März 2016)

Nummer 1 top, egal was dran hängt 

nummer 2 naja, kommt drauf an was du dran hängen hast,

nummer drei, eher nix, 

soweit die kurzfassung.

was man wie empfiehlt, ist stark von der Nutzung udn der Hardware abhängig.

Beim Haupt-PC solte es gut sein, beim Zweit-PC tauglich.
Was danach kommt muss man individuell sehen.

ich habe rechner, da hänge ich auch alte nicht wirklich gute Netzteile dran. geht was hops, weiß ich ja wer/was schuld hat


----------



## Brixx (22. März 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> @Brixx
> 
> also man muss das Objektiv sehen deshalb  haben wir mehre Awards die wir dann für besondere Punkte vergeben können.
> 
> Die einen wollen halt super Leise, die anderen Technik, Preis Leistung usw.  hatten halt auch mal NT die mehrere Awards haben. Jeder hat subjektiv andere schwerpunkte.



Schon klar, das war keine Kritik. Den Awards hats ja auch sicher verdient, aber nachdem es technisch eher enttäuschend ist, klingt der "Silent Award" halt nach "at least you tried".


----------



## poiu (23. März 2016)

hahah 

ich empfand das nicht als Kritik  technisch ist es nix, korrekt und Preis/leistung muss sich noch zeigen. 

wie ich PCGH kenne wird es durchfallen  und Threshold wird sich drüber aufregen.

ich sehe es pragmatisch, das teil wird schon seien käufer finden, man muss es nicht schlechter machen als es ist (ok das 700W will ich nicht an der Chroma sehen) und es ist halt low buget, im gegensatz zu anderen ist es wenigstens leise und brauchbar xD

PS hmmm ich glaube ich hätte das ins Fazit schreiben sollen 

PSS Notiz an mich keine gute idee


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. März 2016)

Alle drei Netzteile sind eigentlich in Ordnung, sterben nicht wie die Mücken. Solang du an dem Corsair nix unglaublich tolles hast, geht das auch. 
Musst also jetzt nicht unbedingt panisch Netzteile wechseln


----------



## GEChun (23. März 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Nummer 1 top, egal was dran hängt
> 
> nummer 2 naja, kommt drauf an was du dran hängen hast,
> 
> ...







Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Alle drei Netzteile sind eigentlich in Ordnung, sterben nicht wie die Mücken. Solang du an dem Corsair nix unglaublich tolles hast, geht das auch.
> Musst also jetzt nicht unbedingt panisch Netzteile wechseln



Puh, ja das Corsair muss nur 2 HDD, nen AMD FX 4300 und ne GTX 260 betreuen, bald vermutlich dann die GTX 770 aus meinem zweit Rechner!
Hab das ehrlich gesagt auch nur gekauft weil es bei Amazon im Angebot war und ich mir dachte für den Low Budget PC sollte das reichen...

Kenne mich mit Elektronik gar nicht so wirklich aus, weis lediglich viel über die Komponenten beim PC aber so bald es Richtung Strom geht...  
Und hier liest man ja in jedem zweiten Threat, "Schmeiß das Netzteil weg und kauf dir nen Neues!"
Oder "Weist du wie es in deinem Netzteil aussieht?"

Da fängt man dann doch schon an zu grübeln, ob das ok ist was man da so nutzt! 
Aber nun bin ich beruhigt!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. März 2016)

Ich hab ja oben geschrieben,  dass mann das natürlich auch immer unter dem Aspekt der Kosten/Nutzen sehen muss, im Drittrechner ist das Corsair zwar trotzdem jetzt kein dolles Ding, aber Dreirad hat natürlich auch recht,  wenn er sagt, dass die nicht gerade sterben wie die Fliegen. 

Ich werde dir hier nicht raten alles neu zu kaufen, beim L8 würde ich aber keine Maxwell größer als ne gtx 960 einbauen. Ist sicher meine eigene Sichtweise,  aber das L8 ist nicht neu, und da n stark peakende Läßt dran zu hängen finde ich unpassend. Funktionieren wird es aber wohl sogar mit ner 980ti,  was ich aber nicht tun würde.


----------



## GEChun (23. März 2016)

I7 3770k + 1x GTX 970 wird es wohl werden, wenn im Main Rechner neue Grakas anfallen. 
Aber die 970iger ist eh nen Schandfleck, wenn sie mit dem Netzteil drauf geht um so besser... noch nie so einen Hass auf ne Graka gehabt...! 

Das L8 ist also ausschlaggebend?

Ist ein Pure Power 9 besser?

Dacht immer das hängt von der Watt zahl ab, ich meine der I7 frisst nicht viel und die GTX 770 und später die 970 wohl das meiste.
Das Netzteil sollte doch eigentlich immer in seinen optimal vorgesehenen bereich laufen oder nicht?
Das L8 wäre also mit der Konfiguration die es hat bei den 630W gerade mal bei einer Auslastung von 65%, sind dann die Spitzen schon zu viel?


----------



## _Berge_ (23. März 2016)

es hängt eben genau nicht von der Wattzahl ab ^^ eher von den verbauten Komponenten, der Aufteilung der einzelnen Leitungen, der schutzschaltung und das diese auch FUNKTIONIEREN

vorallem ist es so das Moderne GPUs sehr stark im Takt schwanken und somit auch im Verbrauch, das sehr oft innerhalb von Sekunden, da kommt ein Netzteil mit älterer Plattform schonmal ins schwitzen und is ausserhalb der Spec (?) hier soll die GTX 970 sehr weit oben sein

Wie/Wo/Was das alles im genauen heißt kann ich nicht im Detail erklären, das versuche ich selber noch alles zu verstehen,  jedenfalls wenn Watt=Watt wären, könnten wir uns alle 700Watt Chinaböller einbauen und müssten uns keine sorgen machen 

die Optimale Effizienz liegt bei Netzteilen Übrigens zwischen 10-90%  wenn ichs noch richtig im Kopf habe


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. März 2016)

Berge kommt aufs Netzteil an, aber im Grunde stimmt dass mit der Effizienz schon grob.

GEC,  zwecks deiner Gesundheit biete ich dir ganz fürsorglich die kostenneutrale Entsorgung deiner 970gtx an


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> @Brixx
> 
> also man muss das Objektiv sehen deshalb  haben wir mehre Awards die wir dann für besondere Punkte vergeben können.
> 
> Die einen wollen halt super Leise, die anderen Technik, Preis Leistung usw.  hatten halt auch mal NT die mehrere Awards haben. Jeder hat subjektiv andere schwerpunkte.



Wo hast du die Bilder von der Technik gelassen? 



GEChun schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von folgenden Netzteilen?
> 
> Be Quiet! BN204 Dark Power Pro 10 80Plus Gold PC-Netzteil (1000 Watt)
> 
> ...



Na ja, stark belastet ist aber relativ. Das 1000 Watt Netzteil lacht sich einen Ast ab bei zwei GTX 970.
Das ganze kannst du auch mit einem 550er P10 betreiben. 
Jedenfalls kannst du das P10 noch eine Weile lang nutzen. 



GEChun schrieb:


> Das 630W und 650W sind in mehr oder weniger normalen Rechnern eingebaut, welche keine Große Last an Strombedarf haben, eventuelle Upgrades aber nicht ausgeschlossen.



Welche Rechner?
Das L8 und das Corsair solltest du nicht mehr so lange von der Mülltonne fern halten.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Berge_ (23. März 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Berge kommt aufs Netzteil an, aber im Grunde stimmt dass mit der Effizienz schon grob.



Ah ok, wenns grob passt dann bin ich beruhigt, Danke ^^


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. März 2016)

Ach so furchtbar ist das L8 auch nicht, ich würde für eins noch gut und gern 35 Euro zahlen. Wegwerfen ist da vollkommen übertrieben. Das Corsair VS 650 ist sehr naja, aber wegschmeißen muss man das auch nicht. Das würde ich allerdings nicht kaufen. 
Threshold übertreibt in der Hinsicht doch. Schließlich betreibe ich auch noch viele halblebige Netzteile wie ein Silverstone SST ST50F (3 Jahre altes 40 Euro Netzteil, 80+) und ein Cougar A350 Rev. 1(~3-4 Jahre, 30-35 Euro, 80+ Bronze). Aber gut meine Hardware ist auch etwas älter. Aber trotzdem. Geht schon in Ordnung was du vorhast.


----------



## the_leon (23. März 2016)

Is das L9 jetzt eig. nur n umgelabeltes S7 oder is da mehr anders?
Außer dem Bescheidenen Flachbandkabeln...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. März 2016)

Leon verwirrt mal wieder arme Schüler


----------



## Gobbel (23. März 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> hahah
> 
> ich empfand das nicht als Kritik  technisch ist es nix, korrekt und Preis/leistung muss sich noch zeigen.
> 
> ...



Habe mir den Test gerade auch mal durchgelesen. Schöner Test, Aneinanderreihung von harten Fakten und ein schlüssiges Fazit für mich. Und vor allem, man sieht da wurde wirklich getestet und nicht nur "gelabert", wie bei den anderen "Tests",  die ich sonst gesehen habe. 

Leider am Ende nicht ganz so prickelnd das L9, hatte mehr erwartet.
Aber mal auf die Preise warten. Wenn es günstig ist, ist es nicht so uninteressant.
Immerhin gute Schutzschaltungen, gute Effizienz und leise.


----------



## GEChun (23. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, stark belastet ist aber relativ. Das 1000 Watt Netzteil lacht sich einen Ast ab bei zwei GTX 970.
> Das ganze kannst du auch mit einem 550er P10 betreiben.
> Jedenfalls kannst du das P10 noch eine Weile lang nutzen.
> 
> ...



Also bei dem Haupt Rechner hatte ich sogar Probleme den mit einem 850W ans laufen zu kriegen..., erst seid dem ich 1000W habe läuft es reibungslos...
Aber in dem sind auch bei weitem mehr als nur 2 Grafikkarten eingebaut... , Soundkarte 5x SSDs, 2 HDD Platten, 4 Gehäuse Lüfter, H110i GT, 8 RAM Riegel und halt die Übertaktung des Prozessors, wobei die ja noch bescheiden ist!
Klar wird jetzt wieder Pinuts gesagt, aber ich befürchte der Arbeitsspeicher saugt, wenn jeder der Riegel 15W verbraucht und das sind so die maximalen Spitzen sind das ja auch schon 120W... 

Das L8 ist in meinem Zweit - Rechner auch in der Signatur aufgeführt, der steht nur in der zweit Wohnung... I7 3770k - GTX 770
Soll aber wie gesagt zukünftig auch ne GTX 970 übernehmen..

Und verstehe ich das richtig das dass Corsair jetzt für nen AMD FX 4300 + GTX 260 nicht ausreicht? O.o


----------



## DerFoehn (23. März 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Also bei dem Haupt Rechner hatte ich sogar Probleme den mit einem 850W ans laufen zu kriegen..., erst seid dem ich 1000W habe läuft es reibungslos...



Welches 850W denn? Auch ein P10 oder wie?


----------



## GEChun (23. März 2016)

Ja auch ein P10 von Be Quiet, exakt das gleiche nur mit 850W..., hab noch genaueren Inhalt des Systems aufgeschrieben!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. März 2016)

Natürlich passt das Corsair. 
Das 850er BQ! Müsste eigentlich über das System gekivhert haben. Vielleicht war da was kaputt.


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Klar wird jetzt wieder Pinuts gesagt, aber ich befürchte der Arbeitsspeicher saugt, wenn jeder der Riegel 15W verbraucht und das sind so die maximalen Spitzen sind das ja auch schon 120W...



15 Watt pro Riegel?
Wo hast du das denn her?

Mein Rechner mit den zwei GTX 780 Ti hat 650 Watt gezogen und die 780 Ti zieht mehr als die 970.


----------



## GEChun (23. März 2016)

Also er startete, hatte dann Blue Screens aus irgend einem Grund...
Und die Taktungen von CPU und RAM sind immer wieder unerklärlich auf die Standardwerte gegangen...
Manchmal wollte er sogar gar nicht starten, da haben sich nur die Lüfter gedreht aber er ging nicht an, Netzschalter und 15 min warten haben da nur geholfen...
Bios Reset, CMOS alles kein Resultat...

Erst dacht ich Arbeitsspeicher, aber Memtest hat keine Fehler entdeckt, dann dachte ich Mainboard, hab mir damals noch nen MSI SLI A zukommen lassen.
Anderer Hersteller aber exakt gleiche Problematik...

Alle Komponenten getestet... hab dann nach langem testen nur noch auf das Netzteil schließen können!
Getauscht gegen 1000W und Voila alles funktionierte und mein Score in 3D Mark ging sogar ca 800Punkte nach oben!

Da ich nur noch dachte dass es zu wenig W war, hab ich das Netzteil dann sogar an einen Bekannten verkauft, da läuft es ohne Probleme...
Allerdings nur mit einem I7 4790 und ner GTX 960 4G...



(Maximal 15 Watt, nicht ununterbrochen, trifft wirklich nur zu wenn er in der maximalen Taktfrequenz läuft und dann unter Last steht)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. März 2016)

Never, dann brauchst du da nämlich aktive Kühlung,  3w wäre schon viel. 

Da wird die Railaufteilung nicht gepasst haben. 

Mit Occ key hätte es laufen müssen.


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2016)

wie hast du die beiden Karten ans Netzteil angeschlossen?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. März 2016)

15 Watt für n RAM Riegel wäre heftig. Überleg mal, bei 15 Watt würden die fast glühen.


----------



## the_leon (23. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> wie hast du die beiden Karten ans Netzteil angeschlossen?



Wahrscheinlich 2 970 Strix mit mit so nem tollem P11 Kabel, das ja 2 anschlüsse an einem Strang hat an die gleiche Rail wie die CPU


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. März 2016)

Test: be quiet! Pure Power 9 Netzteil - Allround-PC.com 
Stefan, Hendrik, Philipp und Co. 
So und nicht anders!


> Bei den Spannungen sind folgende Toleranzen erlaubt, die von dem GreenMe Netzteil ohne Probleme eingehalten worden sind.


Gut zu wissen aber was ist nun mit dem L9? Das wird doch Grad reviewed?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (23. März 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Test: be quiet! Pure Power 9 Netzteil - Allround-PC.com
> Stefan, Hendrik, Philipp und Co.
> So und nicht anders!
> 
> Gut zu wissen aber was ist nun mit dem L9? Das wird doch Grad reviewed?




Ich weiß nicht was ich sagen soll... Ahh doch ich weiß:


----------



## the_leon (23. März 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Test: be quiet! Pure Power 9 Netzteil - Allround-PC.com
> Stefan, Hendrik, Philipp und Co.
> So und nicht anders!
> 
> Gut zu wissen aber was ist nun mit dem L9? Das wird doch Grad reviewed?



Dein Ernst Max?
Das wollt ich grad hier posten. 
Ich darf dir keine Links zu Reviews mehr schicken 

Es kann nich ausgeschlossen werden das es nach dem Lesen des Reviews zu Suizidgedanken kommt


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. März 2016)

Tja Leon.... Hättest du nicht zuerst nen Schluck Weißbier genommen wärst du schneller.... Ausserdem hatte ich den Auftrag von weisen Personen... Also von mir XD


----------



## DerFoehn (23. März 2016)

"Wir verzichten an diese Stelle auf die Nennung der einzelnen Spannungsmesswerte, da das getestete Netzteil in den von uns gesetzten Tolleranzbereich fielen und somit spannungstechnisch keine Besonderheiten aufgetreten sind."

Ich kann nicht mehr. 

Als ich beim Fazit angelangt war, hab ich verzweifelt nach einem Test gesucht, hab aber nur ne Auflistung der technischen Daten gefunden.


----------



## poiu (23. März 2016)

Hahaha ihr seid Fies, aber sowas müsst ihr immer dokumentieren, wenn dann geändert worden ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erinnert mich an GameZoom da hat doch jemand mal drei oder vier gamezoom Fazits hier gepostet die waren auch copy Paste 

PS ihr wisst schon das ihr da Klicks auf das review verursacht 

@Gobbel Danke freut mich das dir unsere Arbeit gefällt


----------



## tsd560ti (23. März 2016)

Klare Messwerte übersichtlich aufbereitet, da war ein echter Könner am Werk, der sich auch mal die Zeit nimmt, so langwierige Datenreihen und Analysen auf das wichtigste runterzukürzen.


Edit: Adapterlösung möglich? 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/431565-welche-graka-passt-zu-meinem-system.html

Deshalb rate ich immer von modularen Netzteilen ab...


----------



## the_leon (23. März 2016)

Wisst ihr was das traurige ist?
Er macht das ja nicht erst seit heute so, sondern sein Konzept, dass er einfach Marketingtexte schreibt und daraus ein "Review" bastelt geht aus.
Oder das so tut als ob er ne professionelle Seite wäre und kriegt nen Haufen HW in den Arsch geschoben 
Das würd ich aber ohne Copy und Paste Fehler besser hinbekommen und müsst dafür nicht mal Dipl. Medienwirt sein


----------



## Gobbel (23. März 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Test: be quiet! Pure Power 9 Netzteil - Allround-PC.com
> Stefan, Hendrik, Philipp und Co.
> So und nicht anders!



 Was zum Geier ist das ?  
Ob der Autor weiß was ein Netzteil ist?



the_leon schrieb:


> Oder das so tut als ob er ne professionelle Seite wäre und kriegt nen Haufen HW in den Arsch geschoben



Ganz im ernst, ich glaube der bekommt eher einen Haufen Geld dafür in den ...
Schau dir die Videoliste an,  CES, COMPUTEX, MWC .... Alleine die Reise und Hotelkosten. Das macht man nicht als Hobby.

Wenn das nicht alles gekauft ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht. Diese Blogger/Youtuber lassen sich doch bekanntlich für jeden Pups bezahlen. Niemand im Leben würde so eine ******* ohne Tonnen Geld als Gegenleistung online stellen. 



> und der orangefarbene Gummiring des neuen,



Das war doch schon bei den alten L8 Modellen nur eine Attrappe und ein dünner Plastikring?
Offenbar hatt er das Netzteil nie in der Hand gehabt. 



> Wir verzichten an diese Stelle auf die Nennung der einzelnen  Spannungsmesswerte, da das getestete Netzteil in den von uns gesetzten  Tolleranzbereich fielen und somit spannungstechnisch keine  Besonderheiten aufgetreten sind.



Besonders geil ! "*in den von uns gesetzten Tolleranzbereich*" 
Wo haben die den wohl gesetzt bei 200% ? 



poiu schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an GameZoom da hat doch jemand mal drei oder vier gamezoom Fazits hier gepostet die waren auch copy Paste



Das war ich, ich habe einfach aus Spaß mal einen Teil des Fazits in Google geschmissen und schon werden ettliche Reviews von gamezoom aufgelistet, weil er immer die gleichen Texte kopiert

Der "Gamezoom-Netzteil-Guru" ist ja auch wieder dabei. Dieses mal sogar mit einem neuen Text, nachdem der vom L8 ja vom Fatal1ty 550W übernommen war, sind ja auch eigentlich quasi gleich 

be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 7W - Test/Review | Gamezoom.net

Aber ganz schön derbe abgestunken das L9. Das muss echt schlecht sein... denn das L8 hatte noch einen krassen GOLD AWARD, jetzt nur noch Preistipp 

Aber ich finde es echt gut, dass die sich jetzt den "Wirkungsgrad des Netzteiles - ermittelt in Zusammenarbeit mit der TU Wien"    auch für 115 V auswürfeln und nicht nur für 230 V. Da hat man doch gleich eine bessere Grundlage sich über alles lustig zu machen


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (23. März 2016)

Mal ne Meinung zu diesen Post bitte: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...e-geforce-gtx-970-4gd5t-oc-3.html#post8117065


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. März 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Test: be quiet! Pure Power 9 Netzteil - Allround-PC.com
> Stefan, Hendrik, Philipp und Co.
> So und nicht anders!


Ja, es ist schade, dass Hersteller bei solchen Seiten mitmachen und sie in irgendeiner Art und Weise unterstützen...

Mit diesen Seiten kann man eigentlich nur eines machen:
Ignorieren.

Aber das müssen die Hersteller machen...

Schade, dass be quiet denen Testsamples geschickt hat


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. März 2016)

Kommt aich aufs alter an, aber ja man kanns tun.

Ne 390 braucht aber ggf. mehr als das 480. Hier kommt es auf das Restsystem an.


----------



## GEChun (23. März 2016)

Ich kann halt nur sagen, das es bei mir der Fall war.
Und nein die Verkabelung war Ordnungsgemäß, baue ja nicht zum ersten mal PCs zusammen! 

Das mit 15W hab ich von irgend einer englisch sprachigen Seite, müsste suchen welche es war!
Aber es war schon merkwürdig das die Probs mit dem Austausch von 850 zu 1000 wie aufgelöst waren.

Aber wenn ihr sagt das dass Netzteil noch extra Ressourcen hat werden 2 zukünftige "X80" wohl ohne Probleme direkt laufen in dem System!
Freue mich schon


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. März 2016)

Da wurde wohl zu viel Tee geraucht.


----------



## Philipus II (24. März 2016)

Ich habe mir mal ein Pure Power 9 500W zurücklegen lassen. Ende April denke ich schaffe ich den Test.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Test: be quiet! Pure Power 9 Netzteil - Allround-PC.com
> Stefan, Hendrik, Philipp und Co.
> So und nicht anders!



Meine Fresse. 
Da tut mir ja alles weh, wenn ich sowas lese. 
Ich muss mal in der BeQuiet Ecke einen Thread aufmachen und nachfragen, warum sie solchen Vollpfosten überhaupt Samples schicken.



Gobbel schrieb:


> Der "Gamezoom-Netzteil-Guru" ist ja auch wieder dabei. Dieses mal sogar mit einem neuen Text, nachdem der vom L8 ja vom Fatal1ty 550W übernommen war, sind ja auch eigentlich quasi gleich
> 
> be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 7W - Test/Review | Gamezoom.net
> 
> Aber ganz schön derbe abgestunken das L9. Das muss echt schlecht sein... denn das L8 hatte noch einen krassen GOLD AWARD, jetzt nur noch Preistipp



Ja, die Dinger von Gamezoom -- ich weiß auch nicht genau, was das ist, denn Test oder gar Review passt ja nicht und selbst Unboxing wäre übertrieben -- sind echt zum Schießen.


----------



## tsd560ti (24. März 2016)

Spannung im Schnitt bei 11,88Volt:

12,8V
12,2V
11,9V
11,6V
11,1V

...also locker in der strengen Toleranzgrenze.

5% bei unserm 230Volt-Netz und wir bräuchten einen neuen Satz Glühbirnen


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (24. März 2016)

Mal ein paar Meinungen dazu?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ofort-austauschen-oder-nicht.html#post8118614


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. März 2016)

Naja. L8 und 980ti muss jetzt nicht unbedingt.


----------



## GEChun (25. März 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Meinungen dazu?
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ofort-austauschen-oder-nicht.html#post8118614



Hier ging es doch die ganze Zeit schon um ein BeQuiet Pure Power L8 630W und darum ob das Pure Power 9 besser ist oder nicht xD?

Hätte einen Käufer für mein L8.
Irgendwer meinte eine GTX 960  wäre bei dem L8 630W noch ok? (Also gerade so an der Schmerzgrenze?)

Der Käufer wäre interessiert da er nämlich nur nen Medion PC hat.
Jetzt hat er sich die GTX 960 gekauft und festgestellt, das dass jetztige Netzteil nicht mal mehr einen Anschluss für die 960 über hat! O.o


----------



## poiu (25. März 2016)

Also wen ndu da einen Abnehmer hast für das l8 dann past doch super  und ja das L8 ist gut für 960 & co


----------



## Gobbel (25. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meine Fresse.
> Da tut mir ja alles weh, wenn ich sowas lese.
> Ich muss mal in der BeQuiet Ecke einen Thread aufmachen und nachfragen,  warum sie solchen Vollpfosten überhaupt Samples schicken.



Ich glaub das wird sie kaum interessieren.
Ich habe mittlerweile  eher den Eindruck, dass einige Hersteller diesen Leserbetrug (man kann  es wohl kaum anders nennen) sogar gezielt fördern. 

Corsair und mittlerweile leider  auch be quiet fallen mir da derzeit besonders  auf. 
Man muss sich nur die Facebook-Profile anschauen, denn  dort werden auch genau diese "Tests" dann immer sofort verlinkt. 

Der einzige Hersteller, den ich da wirklich selten bei so etwas  sehe   scheint irgendwie Cooler Master zu sein, 
Vielleicht haben die in der Firma noch eine Ethik so einen Müll nicht zu  unterstützen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. März 2016)

Eher nicht das Budget so viele Samples umsonst abzugeben


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. März 2016)

Dann muss ich auch unbedingt mal mitmachen, wenn ich dann Samples bekomme  so ein gammeliges Review schreiben kann ich auch, Hardware und n Multimeter hab ich auch


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2016)

Einfach nachfragen, du kriegst dann auch ein Sample zugeschickt.


----------



## tsd560ti (25. März 2016)

Den Schrott möchte ich aber eigentlich gar nicht haben, ich bräuchte eher ein V750 wie der Ikea-Typ, also vielleicht doch mal CM anschreiben? 

Oder vielleicht können wir ja mal eine Palette Leadex Platinum vom SF-Support anfragen, ich könnte auch einen französischen Text verfassen


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2016)

Keine Sorge, Cooler Master schickt die Samples auch zu jedem Vollpfosten.


----------



## poiu (25. März 2016)

Cooler Master macht das aber nicht mehr so, die haben von ihren Fehlern gelernt zB  bessere YT ausgesucht die na ja wenigstens kein Ikea Tisch mehr belabern 

An SF werdet ihr scheitern 
bei CM wird es doch auch schwerer 
...


die ganzen YT schnorrer kann man da eigentlich vernachlässigen, YT ist da ja halt youtube 99% ist da halt Schminktippsvideos also ist halt so.

 einige scheinen das durchaus gezielt zu machen, man muss sich nur ansehen wo gezielt Reviews erscheinen und wie da die Tendenz ist


PS
aber bei einem Großen Hersteller habt ihr bestimmt Chancen, solange ihr auf Fanboy macht und so wenig wie möglich Ahnung vom Thema zeigt


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. März 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> aber bei einem Großen Hersteller habt ihr bestimmt Chancen, solange ihr auf Fanboy macht und so wenig wie möglich Ahnung vom Thema zeigt



Du meinst jetzt nicht Corsair, oder?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. März 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du meinst jetzt nicht Corsair, oder?


Gut aber was will ich mit Nem Corsair?  
@tsd man müsste mal ein Review auf Kanacken Assi Deutsch (Eeey alder voll krasser Netzteil sieht aus wie 3er BMW macht Mit neuem Auspuff von Tuning Werkstatt auch voll krasse Sound, ich schwör junge) verfassen, französisch ist ja langweilig die kaufen eh nur Renault und fromage.


----------



## tsd560ti (25. März 2016)

Ist ein Sharkoon Rushpower M600 zusammen mit einer 960/380 eine Dauerlösung oder muss das mit raus?  Es ist ein SandyBridge Restsystem.

Das RMx 750 gefällt mir ganz gut, ich glaube in den Sommerferien überlege ich mir das echt mal


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. März 2016)

War das Rush nicht schob damals schlimm?


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2016)

Das Rush ist von Enhance, damals recht brauchbar, aber Gruppe. Ist eigentlich nur ein 500 Watt Netzteil.
Dafür sollte es aber reichen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. März 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Das RMx 750 gefällt mir ganz gut, ich glaube in den Sommerferien überlege ich mir das echt mal


Warum ausgerechnet das? 
Hab ja selbst 'nen RM650i (OK, andere Plattform) und ein HX750i, beide find ich jetzt nicht unbedingt spannend...

Wenn schon was kaufen, dann würde ich eher 'nen SF Leadex nehmen...

Ich schau mir wohl mal gleich 'nen ST-75F-PT an, die schauen auch nicht uninteressant aus...

Oder das schaut auch interessanter aus...




Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> War das Rush nicht schob damals schlimm?


Nö, war damals solala, insgesamt aber eines der besseren und, mehr oder minder, ein 'Geheimtipp'...
Aber nach heutigen Standpunkt ist das echt nichts besonderes...
Etwa mit 'nem Pure Power vergleichbar....


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. März 2016)

Die Leadex sind mittlerweile auch meine "Traum NT" 
Aber wozu... Mein E10 reicht ja für meinen PC. Aber vielleicht das in den Bastel PC...


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. März 2016)

So, das ST75F-PT inzwischen im Rechner verbaut, bis 550W getestet und bisher für gut befunden.

Die Elektronik surrt zwar etwas, der Lüfter knattert ganz leicht, so dass beides aus etwa 50cm entfernung kaum mehr wahrnehmbar ist.

Muss wohl doch den übertakteten 6Kerner ausgraben, der Phenom II/X4 955BE säuft einfach nicht genug 
Und die beiden GTX 570 irgendwie auch nicht...
Die beiden Tahitis sind da im GHz Modus wesentlich verschwenderischer...


----------



## -sori- (25. März 2016)

Super Flower bringe ich irgendwie mit einem Ramschladen in Verbindung - alleine der Markenname...
Hatte es andere Gründe, mal abgesehen von dem gut gelaunten SF-"Support" hier im Forum, dass deren Netzteil so gut wie nie empfohlen wurden?
Ist das SF Leadex wirklich so gut? 
Bin, was Netzteile angeht, nicht mehr ganz auf dem laufenden...
Was ich gerade so empfehlen würde (im oberen Wattbereich) wären nun das Be Quiet P10, Antec HPC oder (bei max. 550 W) das Seasonic G550 PCGH gewesen...


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. März 2016)

-sori- schrieb:


> Hatte es andere Gründe, mal abgesehen von dem gut gelaunten SF-"Support" hier im Forum, dass deren Netzteil so gut wie nie empfohlen wurden?


Nope, eigentlich nicht.

Schon deren Golden Green und Golden King Serien waren verdammt gut - nur leider hat der bekannte Herr alles zunichte gemacht, so dass das Zeugs nie empfohlen wurde, obwohl es eigentlich ganz gut war...



-sori- schrieb:


> Ist das SF Leadex wirklich so gut?
> Bin, was Netzteile angeht, nicht mehr ganz auf dem laufenden...


Joa, die sind ganz OK, wobei ich leider noch kein Sample hatte.
Das dürfte momentan auch verdammt schwer sein, an ein Sample ran zu kommen...



-sori- schrieb:


> Was ich gerade so empfehlen würde (im oberen Wattbereich) wären nun das Be Quiet P10, Antec HPC oder (bei max. 550 W) das Seasonic G550 PCGH gewesen...



Die Silverstone Strider Platinum sind eigentlich auch ganz nice...
Leider sind die Teile auch wieder Semi Fanless, trotz des recht niedrig drehenden Lüfters...

Wenn die Teile aktiv gekühlt wären oder man das Semi Fanless Zeugs ausschalten könnte, wären die bedingungslos zu empfehlen...


----------



## -sori- (25. März 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die Silverstone Strider Platinum sind eigentlich auch ganz nice...
> Leider sind die Teile auch wieder Semi Fanless, trotz des recht niedrig drehenden Lüfters...
> 
> Wenn die Teile aktiv gekühlt wären oder man das Semi Fanless Zeugs ausschalten könnte, wären die bedingungslos zu empfehlen...



Vernünftiger Schluss vor Kurzschlüssen? Ich hab immer noch im Kopf = alles über 40 A auf einer Rail soll in den Müll


----------



## poiu (25. März 2016)

Hi Sori PCGH Forum ist zwar immer noch Multi  rail bevorzugt, aber eigentlich ist nicht soooo wichtig ob Multi rail oder single rail, letzeres wird schlimm wenn die Schutzschaltungen fehlen. Siehe das eine hier diskutierte Multirail wo beinahe die volle Leistung des NT auf einer rail abgerufen werden kann.

Somit alleine die aussage sagt nichts über die Qualität des Netzteils, gibt sehr gute Single Rails und auch miese multi und umgekehrt


----------



## -sori- (25. März 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Hi Sori PCGH Forum ist zwar immer noch Multi  rail bevorzugt, aber eigentlich ist nicht soooo wichtig ob Multi rail oder single rail, letzeres wird schlimm wenn die Schutzschaltungen fehlen. Siehe das eine hier diskutierte Multirail wo beinahe die volle Leistung des NT auf einer rail abgerufen werden kann.
> 
> Somit alleine die aussage sagt nichts über die Qualität des Netzteils, gibt sehr gute Single Rails und auch miese multi und umgekehrt


Okay, ich bin eigentlich hauptsächlich hier unterwegs ^^ 
Danke jungs!


----------



## Gobbel (26. März 2016)

-sori- schrieb:


> Super Flower bringe ich irgendwie mit einem Ramschladen in Verbindung - alleine der Markenname...
> Hatte es andere Gründe, mal abgesehen von dem gut gelaunten SF-"Support"  hier im Forum, dass deren Netzteil so gut wie nie empfohlen wurden?
> 
> Ist das SF Leadex wirklich so gut?



Die Super Flower werden mittlerweile sehr oft empfohlen, früher waren sie halt nicht wirklich gut, aber das ist lange her.
Super Flower ist bei den Leadex so weit entfernt von Ramsch wie kaum was anderes.  

Da würde ich Corsair aber deutlich dichter an Ramsch einsortieren.
Corsair  empfiehlt hier glaub ich so gut wie nie einer, schon wegen des miesen  Service und der ständigen sehr fragwürdigen Testberichte.

Und wenn es mal einen gescheiten Test gibt - wie letztens von Stefan Payne  - dann sieht man auch schnell das die Teile nicht gut sind.


----------



## -sori- (26. März 2016)

Gobbel schrieb:


> Da würde ich Corsair aber deutlich dichter an Ramsch einsortieren.
> Corsair  empfiehlt hier glaub ich so gut wie nie einer, schon wegen des miesen  Service und der ständigen sehr fragwürdigen Testberichte.


Corsair?
Die Herren bauen gute Gehäuse und sollen dort bleiben.... Peripherie und RAM villeicht noch.
Mit dem RM waren die bei mir unten durch.... Dem abrauchenden AX bei PCGH ebenso.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. März 2016)

-sori- schrieb:


> Vernünftiger Schluss vor Kurzschlüssen? Ich hab immer noch im Kopf = alles über 40 A auf einer Rail soll in den Müll


Das Teil nutzt einen PS223.
Ich persönlich würde eher den PS224 bevorzugen, es ist aber alles vorhanden - auch OCP auf +12V und OTP (das teil hat 3 (DREI!!) Temperatursensoren).
Lötqualität ist auch ziemlich gut, bis auf die Handteile, die sind (wie immer) nicht so toll. Das Lot schaut auch recht gut aus...
Nicht so matt und ranzig wie bei manch einem CWT Netzteil...

Eigentlich gibt es da relativ wenig dran auszusetzen...

Außer, dass die Plattform 2 Rails erlauben würde - aber das ist irgendwie auch Bullshit, da du die Rails nicht gescheit und halbwegs sicher aufteilen kannst. Dafür brauchts dann doch mindestens 3 Rails (CPU, PCIe und Laufwerke)...
Harte OCP auf 20A kannst höchstens noch für die Laufwerke machen, bei den PCIe musst du schon mindestens 35A bieten, sonst kannsts haben, dass dir die Kiste abschaltet.



Gobbel schrieb:


> Und wenn es mal einen gescheiten Test gibt - wie letztens von Stefan Payne  - dann sieht man auch schnell das die Teile nicht gut sind.


Joa, 8pin Sicherungschip, die schon alleine ziemlich fragwürdig sind. OK, beim RMi und HXi gibts noch zwei(!) 4 Kanal Weltrend zusatzchips auf dem modular PCB...
Aber bei dem 650W ist die +12V Gleichrichterplatine direkt neben den (Elektrolyt) Kondensatoren und beim 750W hast gleich 'nen Sandwitch - kein Wunder, dass man hier 'sicherheitshalber' KZH verbaut (bis zu 10.000h Lebensdauer)...
Beide Geräte bieten 4x 3300µF auf dem haupt PCB, dazu noch die ganzen Polymers auf der modular Platine...
Dass Ripple und Noise unter diesen Umständen relativ niedrig sein sollte, ist da auch so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche...

Das Silverstone hat da kaum Polymers, Ripple & Noise ist etwas höher, Spannungsregulation etwas schlechter. Aber ehrlich: Who Cares?
Dafür hat man ein Kabel Managment, bei dem sich Silverstone an die Standards gehalten hat!
Sprich: EPS12V Buchse für CPU, PCIe Buchse für PCIe. Und das ganze schaut so aus, als ob die Belegung auch korrekt ist...
Selbst das ATX Kabel ist nur 1:1 durchgeführt. Wer auch immer das Kabel gebastelt hat, hat aus irgendwelchen Gründen die Kabel gekreutzt...
Naja, dafür ist es egal, wierum du das ATX Kabel rein steckst 

Das einzige, was mich an dem ST75F-PT stört ist der blöde Semi Fanless Modus, obwohl die einen recht guten/leisen Lüfter verbauen. Ist also absolut unnötig, um leise zu sein.
Und eben auch diese blöden schwarzen Flachbandkabel. Insbesondere beim ATX Kabel. Da hätte ich schon gern ein normales Sleeve. Allein schon wg. der Sense Leitungen, die Silverstone ans MoBo Seitige ATX Kabel ausgeführt hat...
Und natürlich auch die PCIe Y-Kabel...

Dafür ists dann egal, wie herum du die Kabel ins Netzteil steckst. Die sind auf beiden Enden gleich belegt 
manchmal wird etwas gekreuzt, was das durchmessen nicht einfacher macht...


----------



## captain_drink (26. März 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Lötqualität ist auch ziemlich gut, bis auf die Handteile, die sind (wie immer) nicht so toll. Das Lot schaut auch recht gut aus...



Bei JG sah die Lötqualität ja ebenfalls ungewöhnlich gut aus. Bei Sirfa hat man aber leider auch immer(ähnlich wie bei CWT) das Risiko, dass die nächste Fuhre wieder schlechter aussieht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. März 2016)

Ja und dann ziehen die 'nen ganzen Punkt für die Lötqualität ab, wegen EINEM kleinen Lötblob beim 750W Modell, der so relevant wie 'nen in Hamburg umfallender Sack Kartoffeln war....

Und bei den Corsair Netzteilen wird alles übersehen, die ganzen Lötperlen an den Komponenten, am modular PCB, ja sogar die braune Sauce auf dem Infineon Chip


----------



## Birbus (27. März 2016)

Weiß jemand wie das hier technisch so ist?
Cooltek Value Series CVSE  45 W ATX 2.31 (CVSE45 )

Wollte es in einem budget PC verwenden finde aber wenig aussagekräftiges über die Technik :\
Böller wäre bei dem Preis schon komisch aber man weiß ja nie ^^


----------



## tsd560ti (27. März 2016)

[ VERMUTUNGEN, keine Fakten! ]

Man kann sich auch irren, aber bei lediglich einem 8Pin Stecker, einem 140mm Lüfter und 3xIDE + 1xFDD liegt mein Tipp auf Technik auf dem Niveau vom älteren Cougar A400, einem CM B500 v1 oder wenn es hoch kommt einem L8/400Watt. 
Das ist dann mit einem billigen Gleitlagerlüfter aus irgendeiner Hinterhof-Origamibude für 3 Pfennig 50 gepaart und verzichtet dann wie das Xilence Performance A noch auf ein wenig Effizienz.
Aus den schwachen Minor-Rails werde ich nicht wirklich schlau, die passen nicht so ins Bild.

Wie lange läuft der Rechner täglich? 
Gute Effizienz rentiert sich da durchaus: Super Flower Golden Green HX 35W ATX 2.3 (SF-35P14XE (HX))
Garantiert keine Luftpumpe, wie ich das Cooltek eingeordnet hätte


----------



## a160 (27. März 2016)

hey Jungs und Mädels, mein PC hat langsam aber sicher 5 Jahre aufm Buckel, läuft aber noch 1A... Bin jetzt nach und nach am Nachrüsten bzw tauschen von Teilen und wollte mal Fragen, was ihr zu meinem Netzteil sagt. Ich würde gerne gegen etwas leiseres Tauschen, könntet ihr mir da was empfehlen? Oder kann ich mein aktuelles noch weiter benutzen?
Es geht um ein Coolermaster SilentPro M700...

Wollte jetzt dafür kein eigenen Thread aufmachen


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2016)

Solange du nichts am System änderst, kannst du das Cooler Master auch drin lassen.
Wenn es dir aber zu laut ist, kauf dir das E10 mit 500 Watt. Leise und technisch gut dabei.


----------



## Birbus (27. März 2016)

Jaaaaa das ding wäre das ich das Cooltek gratis bekommen könnte. Alternativ das hier :
AeroCool Xpredator 400W ATX 2.4 (EN53794) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Alles was es jemals versorgen muss ist ein i3 und eine 260x. Laufen wird es vielleicht max 2 stunden am tag damit.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2016)

'Na ja, HEC Schinken halt.


----------



## Birbus (27. März 2016)

mir machen ja die AsiaX kondensatoren ein bissl sorgen ^^ Aber immerhin ist es nicht gruppe.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2016)

Ich weiß nur, dass HEC drin steckt.


----------



## Birbus (27. März 2016)

Primär Capyon, sekündar AsiaX:
http://static.tweakers.net/ext/f/iXdwwPiVkugK3PryCYA3d87s/full.jpg
anders rum wäre es mir fast lieber aber naja

das wäre die Gold variante:
http://static.tweakers.net/ext/f/tK7VcpupNHQ13SL3TMzMjv7a/full.jpg
anders rum wäre es mir fast lieber aber naja


----------



## Philipus II (27. März 2016)

Die Aerocool Xpredator M scheinen mir brauchbar. Sample ist aber bestellt


----------



## Birbus (27. März 2016)

Dann werde ich das auch nehmen wäre auch mehr oder weniger ein sample für das projekt weshalb meine Wahl recht eingeschränkt ist 
Oder das g450m je nachdem was sich anbietet. Hoffe das es mal ein paar Tests zu dem Cooltek und Aerocool gibt die mehr sind als Werbe Flyer


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. März 2016)

das G450m ist getsetst und für OK befunden, aber alternativen würden nicht schaden


----------



## Birbus (27. März 2016)

Ja guuuut die Anzahl an Firmen die mir ein Netzteil geben würden ist dann irgendwann begrenzt xD


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. März 2016)

Frag doch Corsair XD


----------



## Birbus (27. März 2016)

Von Corsair bekommt man als kleinerer youtuber mit um die 2,5k abos nichtmal ne Antwort xD. Auch wenn die vengeance serie dafür gar nicht so übel ist.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2016)

Du musst in den Videos einfach ein Corsair Shirt tragen, dann kriegst du alles.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (27. März 2016)

und vergiss den IKEA Tisch nicht


----------



## Birbus (27. März 2016)

Hab ich leider beides nicht ;( Aber gute Idee ^^.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. März 2016)

Ich könnte ja dir mit 10 Jahre alten Ikea Müslischüsseln dienen... 
Schau mal Reviews(das zum Seasonic 850W 80+Bronze NT und zum Tt bayrische Hauptstadt) von Simon Exfork an, genau so musst du das machen. Dann bekommst du auf jeden Fall n Sample.


----------



## Birbus (27. März 2016)

Du meinst den typen der 1150 Cpus auf 1155er boards empfiehlt mit der Begründung "bei mir geht das" ? xD
HOME-SERVER 2€ | Fileserver | Oktober 214 - YouTube
Das ist schon echt hart ^^
Netzteil reviews kann ich mit meiner Technik eh nicht machen, maximal ein Overview und so nenne ich das auch. Wenig ist schlimmer als Netzteil Reviews die ihren Namen nicht verdient haben.


----------



## Gobbel (27. März 2016)

Birbus schrieb:


> Von Corsair bekommt man als kleinerer youtuber mit um die 2,5k abos  nichtmal ne Antwort xD. Auch wenn die vengeance serie dafür gar nicht so  übel ist.



Das ist schon mal die richtig Einstellung  

Die Bedingungen von Corsair Muster zu bekommen dürften wohl recht einfach aussehen.
Ich stelle mir das in etwa so vor:

1)  Verschwiegenheitserklärung unterzeichnen  
2 )Alles super geil und definitiv besser als alle anderen Netzteile reden
3) Marketingtexte 1:1 nachplappern
4) Auf keinen Fall echte Messwerte, je undurchschaubarer chaotischer  die Ergebnisse desto besser.
5) Möglichst oft Corsair T-Shirts, Caps, Plastiktüten nutzen und sich Corsair auf Stirn, Arm oder den Allerwertesten tätowieren lassen.
6) Alles immer an den "Guru" reporten, damit es dort für weitere Propagand-Zwecke verteilt werden kann

und schon läufts, denke ich.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. März 2016)

Birbus schrieb:


> Du meinst den typen der 1150 Cpus auf 1155er boards empfiehlt mit der Begründung "bei mir geht das" ? xD
> HOME-SERVER 2€ | Fileserver | Oktober 214 - YouTube
> Das ist schon echt hart ^^



Mit russischen BIOS-Hacks geht alles


----------



## Captn (27. März 2016)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Mit russischen BIOS-Hacks geht alles


Zur Not tut's auch der Hammer .


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. März 2016)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Mit russischen BIOS-Hacks geht alles


Die nehmen bißchen Wodka Gorbatschow dann passt das


----------



## defPlaya (28. März 2016)

Hallo wollte jetzt keinen Thread erstellen. Ich hatte am Donnerstag das Problem, dass mein PC ohne irgendeinen Grund bei The Division einfach ausgegangen ist. Ich musste erst das NT komplett ausschalten um den PC wieder starten zu können. Das gleiche ist mir dann nochmal zweimal passiert! Dann habe ich meinen PC mal mit Prime95 und Heaven zusammen getestet und nach ein paar Minuten ist der PC wieder ausgegangen. Ich habe dann einfach nur die Graka getestet und dann nur die CPU und alles lief 30 min durch! 

Dann wollte ich nochmal The Division testen und konnte nun mehre Stunden ohne Zwischenfälle durchspielen. Auch Prime95 mit Heaveb läuft jetzt länger durch. Kann das an meinem NT liegen? Das es einfach Zuviel für das NT ist? CPU und Graka sind übertaktet (siehe Signatur).


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2016)

Glaube nicht, dass das am Netzteil liegt, das hat genug Leistung.


----------



## poiu (28. März 2016)

könnte ein temperatur problem sein, lass mal das Gehäuse offen ob der Fehler auch passiert

 aber ein 980Ti@ OC kann natürlich auch probleme verursachen


----------



## defPlaya (28. März 2016)

Ist alles Wassergekühlt. CPU wird nicht wärmer als 60c und die GPU nicht mehr als 40c. Temperaturen sind sehr gut oder nicht?


----------



## poiu (28. März 2016)

Probiere es trotzdem aus, es kann sein das das irgendwas anders überhitzt zb das Netzteil


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. März 2016)

klar, aber deswegen muss die 980Ti trotzdem nicht blockstabil sein
allerdings komplett aus ist jetzt ehe rseltsam dabei.

ggf mainbord?


----------



## poiu (28. März 2016)

Dito @Chris-W201-Fan


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2016)

Ich würde erst mal nach den RAM schauen, die machen meist die größten Probleme.
Aber komplett aus ist schon seltsam.
Gibt es denn keine Log Datei?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (28. März 2016)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Hallo wollte jetzt keinen Thread erstellen. Ich hatte am Donnerstag das Problem, dass mein PC ohne irgendeinen Grund bei The Division einfach ausgegangen ist. Ich musste erst das NT komplett ausschalten um den PC wieder starten zu können. Das gleiche ist mir dann nochmal zweimal passiert! Dann habe ich meinen PC mal mit Prime95 und Heaven zusammen getestet und nach ein paar Minuten ist der PC wieder ausgegangen. Ich habe dann einfach nur die Graka getestet und dann nur die CPU und alles lief 30 min durch!
> 
> Dann wollte ich nochmal The Division testen und konnte nun mehre Stunden ohne Zwischenfälle durchspielen. Auch Prime95 mit Heaveb läuft jetzt länger durch. Kann das an meinem NT liegen? Das es einfach Zuviel für das NT ist? CPU und Graka sind übertaktet (siehe Signatur).



Wenn der Rechner aus geht und sich erst nach dem Ausschalten das NT wieder einschalten lässt, kann es ebenfalls eine Schutzschaltung sein die hier greif ... Sei es vom Board, oder vom NT.

1) Wie rum ist dein Netzteil verbaut .. Lüfter nach oben oder nach unten?
2) Übertaktung raus nehmen und wieder testen CPU & GPU (Die Peaks der GTX 980Ti sollte das Netzteil locker stemmen können, aber ich hatte mit meinem Leadex vor kurzen ein ähnliches Problem...Bei mir war es die OTP)
3) wie Poiu schon sagt ... Notfalls mal mit offen Case probieren (Die Graka und der CPU ist nicht das einzigste was im Case heizt)
4) ASUS Anti-Surge Protektion abschalten und wieder testen


----------



## defPlaya (28. März 2016)

Ok danke für eure Antworten. 
Zu1:
das NT ist beim Obsidian so eingebaut, dass der Lüfter vom äußenrem Gitter frische Luft holen kann.
Zu 2:
Aktuell läuft alles ohne Probleme daher würde mir das erstmal nichts bringen. Ich dachte, dass mein Problem ein typischen Anzeichen einer Überlastung des NT wäre.
Zu 3:
siehe 2 
Zu4:
Probiere ich aus.

Es gibt leider keine Logfiles. Sollte, wenn der Speicher Defekt wäre, mein PC nicht durch einen Bluescreen abstürzen?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (28. März 2016)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Zu 2:
> Aktuell läuft alles ohne Problem



Na das hört sich doch schon besser an


----------



## defPlaya (28. März 2016)

Haha ja.... Nur war das schon sehr verwunderlich! Ich habe kein Bock, dass mein NT irgendwann abraucht. Sonst Kauf ich mir das Dark Power Pro 11 550w. Aber am NT wird es wohl nicht liegen. Dann warte ich einfach ab und gucke was passiert!


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2016)

Kann viele Ursachen haben.


----------



## tsd560ti (29. März 2016)

Spannungswandler vom Mainboard könnten es auch noch sein.


----------



## tobi155 (29. März 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem und wollte gerne eure Meinung wissen es liegen könnte.

Ich habe mir letzte Woche ein Be Quiet L8 630 Watt gekauft. Das erste Netzteil hatte bei 
Last ein Spulenfiepsen und wurde deswegen gegen ein neues getauscht. 
Nun habe ich genau das Problem anders herrum. Wenn ich auf dem Desktop
bin kommt ein leichtes Spulenfiepsen und das Lagerklackern ist leicht vernehmbar.

Mein System:
Intel I5 4690K
16GB DDR3
R9 280X DirectCU II TOP
SSD 


Ist das L8 technisch wirklich so schlecht oder nicht für mein System geeignet,
was wären gute Alternativen? Braucht die Grafikkarte vielleicht zuviel mit 250 Watt
wegen dem Multi 12V Leitunge?

Danke für eure Hilfen schon mal.


----------



## tsd560ti (29. März 2016)

Die Grafikkarte ist von 2012, also immerhin halb so alt wie die Technik des Netzteils, die 630(?)Watt insgesamt würden locker reichen und auch die Rails bekommst du nicht überlastet. 

Das Problem wird das Mainboard, vor allem in Verbindung mit seinen Stromsparmodi, sein. Bei meinem Asus Sabertooth und dem L8 gab es auch häufig ein richtig hässliches Spulenfiepen, vergleichbar mit einer Eisenbahn, die um die Kurve fährt.


----------



## tobi155 (29. März 2016)

Okay, danke für die Infos schonmal. Ich habe ein MSI H97 Gaming 3 Mainboard. Ich hatte vorher ein Netzteil von Corsair VS650 Watt und
hatte nie Probleme. Welches Netzteil ist Empfehlenswert und hat solche Probleme nicht?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. März 2016)

das ist schwer zu sagen, denn es kann quasi immer auftreten.

vermeintliche spulenfieper können auch mal ruhig sein, andersrum gehts auch.

aber wirklich gut ist ein straight power e10, oder coolermaster v550, superflower leadex gold 550, ...


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2016)

Kauf dir ein anständiges Indy Netzteil und nicht den Gruppen Quark, das sollte meist schon reichen.


----------



## tobi155 (29. März 2016)

Was wäre denn ein solches "anständiges" Netzteil und was ist Indy? :p


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2016)

Indy bedeutet, dass die Spannungen unabhängig voneinander erzeugt werden.
Im Bereich von 100€ gibt es ein paar gute Netzteile.
1. BeQuiet Straight Power E10.
2. Cooler Master V550.
3. Super Flower Leadex Gold.
4. Seasonic G 550 PCGH Edition.


----------



## tobi155 (29. März 2016)

ist das V650 auch gut geeignet? Wollte eher in Richtugn 650-700 Watt gehen, weniger Last, leiserer Lüfter mag es eher Silent..


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2016)

tobi155 schrieb:


> ist das V650 auch gut geeignet? Wollte eher in Richtugn 650-700 Watt gehen, weniger Last, leiserer Lüfter mag es eher Silent..



Leider falsch gedacht. das stärkere Netzteil ist lauter, daher reicht das 550er völlig aus.


----------



## tobi155 (29. März 2016)

Zum Verständnis, ist es nicht so, je mehr Last - desto mehr muss der Lüfter arbeiten zwecks Kühlung
somit wäre der Lüfter ja ziemlich ausgelastet, da ich sicherlich an die 480 Watt kommen würde.


----------



## the_leon (29. März 2016)

Nein.
Bei den großen modellen mit 750w läuft der Lüfter schneller als bei denen mit 550w, da am 750w modell theoretisch mehr Abwärme produziert wird, die weggekühlt werden muss


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. März 2016)

tobi155 schrieb:


> ist das V650 auch gut geeignet? Wollte eher in Richtugn 650-700 Watt gehen, weniger Last, leiserer Lüfter mag es eher Silent..



Das ist Quark
Ich verstehe nicht, wie man immer wieder mit diesem Unsinn ankommen kann...

Rein physikalisch gesehen hängt die Lautsatärke von der Lüfterkurve und damit der maximalen Temperatur, die der Hersteller für das Gerät vorgesehen hat, der größe der Kühler sowie der Effizienz ab.

Und wie sollen jetzt 2 Geräte, die die gleichen Kühler verwenden, bei einer bestimmten Last gleich effizient sind, einen Unterschied der Lautstärke aufweisen?!

Richtig, geht nicht.
Und was man bei den stärkeren Geräten einer Serie macht ist schlicht einen stärkeren Lüfter einzubauen.
Siehe hierzu mal das Hartware.de Review vom Dark Power Pro P10 550 oder 650W, dort ist die Tabelle zu den Lüfterdrehzahlen vom Hersteller drin.

Und dort siehst du dann auch, dass ein Dark Power Pro P10 mit 650W bei niedriger Last den Lüfter höher drehen lässt als das 550W Netzteil bei 100% Last.

Fazit:
Bei gleicher Plattform ist die Annahme dass größer = Leiser einfach Quark.
Das kann nur dann sein, wenn das stärkere Gerät eine ganz andere Plattform verwendet.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. März 2016)

Die Effizienz ist dann niedriger. Deshalb mehr Abwärme und Ergo mehr Krach.


----------



## gorgeous188 (29. März 2016)

Die 3% Unterschied bei 80+ Gold? 92% bei 50% Last gegen 89% bei 100% Last?


----------



## the_leon (29. März 2016)

Sagt mal, ist der Lüfter beim 500w SFX-L von Silverstone immer so grässlich laut?


----------



## poiu (29. März 2016)

Es gibt noch SFX-L von Sharkoon, Chieftec diese haben andere Lüftersteuerung


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. März 2016)

Also mein Silverstone ist leise[emoji14]


----------



## poiu (29. März 2016)

Dafür das die teile so klein sind darf man nicht erwarten das die so leise sind wie ei nE10, selsbt die teile werden innendrin Heiß so ei nSFX würde glühen

die SFX-L sind leiser als andere ATX NT


----------



## the_leon (29. März 2016)

Ich glaub ich zerleg das Teil wieder.
Die temps sind bei 360mm Radifläche auch nicht so geil bei 4690K und 980.
Das Problem ist der Lüfter, der klackert wie sau 
der PC wird wieder groß und dann kommt ein E10 oder V550 rein


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. März 2016)

Man darf aber auch nicht den Luftdurchsatz von diesen 10mm (der weniger) tiefen Lüftern vergessen.

Der kann unter Umständen einfach komplett im Klo sein, so dass ein 80x25mm Lüfter deutlich mehr Durchsatz bieten kann, obwohl deutlich kleiner...

Ich habe das ja mal selbst getestet, allerdings bei Kühlern. Und der Unterschied zwischen dem Originalen 100x7mm (AFAIR) Lüfter und einem 92x25mm Lüfter war gewaltigst. 10°C oder mehr beim Shuriken...


Schaut einfach mal ins Datenblatt der Lüfter und vergleicht das dann z.B. mit einem Globe Fan S1202512 (L).
Mal ein paar Daten:
Die (verwendeten) Globefan Lüfter haben einen Luftdurchsatz von:
120x25mm, 2000rpm: 67.28CFM bei 4.31mmH²O bei 34dB(A)
120x15mm, 1800rpm, 61.02CFM bei 1,86mmH²O bei 32.3dB(A)

Der Luftdurchsatz ist hierbei zwar ungefähr gleich, ABER:
Der Luftdruck ist weniger als die Hälfte und liegt bei nur 43% des 25mm Lüfters...

Und das ist auch einer der Gründe, warum diese Netzteile so warm werden können...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. März 2016)

Ich glaube der Lüfter meines Cougar A350 ist sogar dicker als 25mm, zumindest ist der unglaublich dick. Im Silverstone sieht der such extrem dick aus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. März 2016)

Nee, Silverstone verwendet (wieder) Standardlüfter.
Ist auch ein ziemlicher Sackstand, einen eigenen Lüfter in ein Netzteil zu verbauen. Das ist unheimlich kompliziert...

Aber wesentlich dicker als 25mm sind die Lüfter eigentlich nie, da sie sonst nicht ins Netzteil passen würden.
Manchmal hast nur einige Millimeter Luft zwischen Lüfter und Kühlern...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. März 2016)

Ob mein 3 Jahre altes SST ST50F noch nen SST Lüfter drin hat? Leise ist das Netzteil (gut die 4870 übertönt alles) bei ~200 Watt Auslastung trotz nur 80+ ohne Edelmetall. Vorn drauf klebt auch das Silverstone Logo, aber das muss ja nix heißen. Der Lüfter sieht aber ähnlich dem 120mm, der ebenfalls im gleichen PC verbaut ist, auch SST und ist ähnlich leise. Aber ist ja egal. Lüfter ist leise und das zählt. Bei meinem Cougar auch, obwohl ich mit dem nicht ganz zufrieden bin (Stichwort 1*6pin) und nur 270W Auf 12V


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. März 2016)

Oh, dear...
Im LuXX ist jemand, der ein TG-420-U02 X-Eye Netzteil mit 'nem Haswell kombinieren möchte...
Scheint auch 'ne Harte Nuss zu werden, die unbedingt die ~100€ fürs Netzteil sparen möchte...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. März 2016)

Zum Glück gibt's da eine Gruppe spammer...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (31. März 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Oh, dear...
> Im LuXX ist jemand, der ein TG-420-U02 X-Eye Netzteil mit 'nem Haswell kombinieren möchte...
> Scheint auch 'ne Harte Nuss zu werden, die unbedingt die ~100€ fürs Netzteil sparen möchte...



Och ich mein, schick iss das Netzteil ... Das steht außer Frage ^^ Das habe ich in der Form bisher auch nicht nochmal gesehen 

Heutzutage iss das eben schön ... An dieses Netzteil kannst du massig Festplatten anschließen ... da kommt bei 42A auf 5V schon nen bissl was zusammen 

Also wenn ein solches neues System mit diesem Netzteil (Anno 2004) kombinieren möchte ... Lass Ihn doch machen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. März 2016)

Das hat ja mehr auf 5V als alle meine Netzteile zusammen[emoji38]


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2016)

Hat einer einen Link zum Thread?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. März 2016)

altes Netzteil weiterverwenden ?
Das müsst es sein
Aber erstaunlich wie modern das NT damals war... aPFC, 2 Sata, CPU 8 pin....
Wtf wie schnell der "hugo2" auf einmal überzeugt ist


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2016)

Topower eben. 
Damals hat BeQuiet denen auch vertraut.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. März 2016)

Ja, durchaus.

Was ich aber erstaunlich finde, dass es immer noch (zu viele) Leute gibt, die nicht einsehen wollen, dass Kondensatoren auch bei wenigen Betriebsstunden von dem Netzteil im Klo sein können, da sie auch chemisch altern können.
Insbesondere die Wasser basierten Low ESR Typen.

Und dann kommt man auch immer wieder mit 20 Jahre alten Netzteilen an, die gar keine Wasser basierten Kondensatoren verwenden. Und im Bereich von ~250W +/- 50W angesiedelt sind...
Und im Bereich von 50W belastet wurden... 
Das ganze natürlich konstant, da es so gut wie gar keine Stromsparmechanismen gab, damals...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. März 2016)

Meinst du jetzt was der Liebe Leon geschrieben hat?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (31. März 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, durchaus.
> 
> Was ich aber erstaunlich finde, dass es immer noch (zu viele) Leute gibt, die nicht einsehen wollen, dass Kondensatoren auch bei wenigen Betriebsstunden von dem Netzteil im Klo sein können, da sie auch chemisch altern können.
> Insbesondere die Wasser basierten Low ESR Typen.
> ...



Und genau so solltest du das mal erklären ...

Wenn es doch so viele Leute gibt die das nicht verstehen wollen, dann baue dir doch nen Standardtext, den du dann nur mit Copy-Paste einfügst und alles ist beschrieben ...
Im Grunde genommen erzählst du doch ohnehin immer und immer wieder das selbe 

EDIT:

Es gibt wieder ein Schäppchen zu schlagen 
Seasonic M12II-520 Bronze EVO EDITION


----------



## poiu (1. April 2016)

Guter preis   für das Seasonic


wir haben hier was neues zum Spielen an der Chroma das erste Titanium Netzteil mit interessanter Leistung 

hier ein Bild 95% Wirkungsgrad 

Eff23 v - TweakPC.de

TweakPC - Heute ist etwas ganz Besonderes bei uns... | Facebook


http://img.tweakpc.de/images/2016/03/31/DSC_0706.jpg


---------------------------------------------------------------------------


Was neues von Enermax 

ENERMAX.DE - Revolution VR - die Netzteil Revolution


 xD man war der schlecht 

aber der ist etwas besser 

Seasonic - 海韻電子 - Seasonic will soon introduce a fully... | Facebook


----------



## tsd560ti (3. April 2016)

Es wird ja oft gesagt, dass das BeQuiet P10/550Watt auch für ein kleineres mGPU-Gespann, z.B. 2 HD7950 oder 2 GTX970 gut genutzt werden kann und auch Reserven im Überlastbereich bietet. 

Wie sieht es mit den günstigeren Konkurrenten Cooler Master V550 oder SuperFlower Leadex Gold 550 aus? 
Sind die auch baugleich zu den nächst größeren 650Watt Modellen?


----------



## captain_drink (3. April 2016)

Beim CM weiß ich es nicht. Das Leadex hat noch Kapazitäten übrig.


----------



## ebastler (4. April 2016)

V550 ist afaik anders. V550 Halbbrücke, V650 oder V750 (weiß nicht ab wo) Vollbrücke. Trafo ist auch nicht der allergrößte. Müsste es aber geschätzt wegstecken.


Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Cooler Master V550 - Premiumgerät oder überteuerte Mittelklasse?

Müsste man mit einem V650 Review abgleichen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. April 2016)

Naja, V550 bis V750 sind ja auch von Enhance, das alte 700er von Seasonic.
Aktuell sind 850 und 1000W noch von Seasonic.

550 bis 750W ist auch z.B. die verwendete Plattform vom alten P10 und vom P11, ist also ein üblicher Bereich, in dem man ein Design (sinnvoll) verwenden kann.

Wenn du mal Lust hast, kannst dich ja mal mit der FSP Epsilon Plattform beschäftigen.
Die ging damals von etwa 300W bis rauf zu 1000W....


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. April 2016)

Lass mich raten, die Von Seasonic gefertigten hatten nicht so enge Schutzschaltungen.


----------



## poiu (4. April 2016)

das Seasonic gefertigte V850 hatte ich doch damals bei Hartware, richtig gutes NT


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. April 2016)

Was ist momentan an Netzteil neu Richtig billig und brauchbar? Ausser das LC64(5)60 gp3 silver?


----------



## poiu (4. April 2016)

Cooler MAster B Seire, die LC GP3...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. April 2016)

Hmmh... Da muss ich mir mal überlegen wie ich das mach. Vielleicht hat mein Dealer ja noch was passendes, da bin ich vielleicht nicht Grad 40-47 Euro übrig (wahrscheinlich Kauf per Amazon) 
Wie sind eigentlich die Bronze GP3?  Nur nicht getrimmt auf Effizienz oder miesere Technik


----------



## tsd560ti (4. April 2016)

Cool, danke für eure Infos. 

Was ist eigentlich von diesem 850Watt Gerät zu halten? 
Test:  XFX PRO850 Core Edition - 850 Watt 80Plus Bronze Netzteil im Test - Fazit (7/7)
Geizhals: XFX Pro Series Modular Edition (Bronze) 850W ATX 2.3 (P1-850X-XXB9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Ich bin schon fast gewillt mir so eins zuzulegen, um gut Benchen zu können. Ein modernes System (z.B. Zen+14nm GPU) sollte aber auch kein Problem für das Gerät darstellen.
Eventuell auch beide Einsatzzwecke mit 2GPUs, denn wenn sich Schnäppchen anbieten möchte ich auch zuschlagen können.

Lautstärke wäre da dann auch egal, Hauptsache maximale Flexibilität mit der Hardware.


----------



## poiu (4. April 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Cool, danke für eure Infos.
> 
> Was ist eigentlich von diesem 850Watt Gerät zu halten? .



das XFX  ist ein älteres Seasonic DCtoDC ok, aber falls du 850W kaufen willst warte ab, Robert sitzt grade an einem Roundup von 850W NT aber ab Gold


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. April 2016)

Dreirad die Bronze der gp3 sidn miesere technik, kein dc-dc, afaik.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. April 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Dreirad die Bronze der gp3 sidn miesere technik, kein dc-dc, afaik.


Also Auf jeden Fall das Silber kaufen. 
Falls ich demnächst neu kauf. Und nicht wieder gebraucht nen schlechten Deal mach


----------



## poiu (7. April 2016)

kann mir jemand sagen was das für ein Netzteil ist, Thermaltakes RGB PSU Prototype? 

Found this image on a website for a local Computer Repair place. How many confusing things can you spot? - Imgur


----------



## the_leon (7. April 2016)

Gibz das DPS mit RIIING RGB noch ned offiziell?
hab letztens eines in den Händen gehabt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. April 2016)

Weiß jemand, wer das Netztiel hergestellt hat??
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...teil-innereien-bilder-thread-post8143907.html

Bin am überlegen die Lötstellen zu fixen.
Aber ob das bei dem Eimer lohnt?
Müsste die +5VSB Leitung modden...


----------



## poiu (7. April 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Gibz das DPS mit RIIING RGB noch ned offiziell?
> hab letztens eines in den Händen gehabt.



klar haben wir schon an der Chroma



http://img.tweakpc.de/images/2016/03/14/DSC_0619.jpg


----------



## GEChun (8. April 2016)

Kleine Frage zu Netzteilen:

Ich wollte mein Be Quiet Pure Power L8 630W verkaufen, der Käufer hat einen Medion PC.
Nach dem mir hier geraten wurde, dass dieses ja doch nicht so brillant ist.. 

Das Netzteil des Medion PCs hat aber keinen weiteren Stromanschluss für eine GTX 960.
Leider passt der Große Strom Anschluss des Pure Power gar nicht auf das Board... und der 4 Pin ist so weit weg, dass ich diesen gar nicht erreichen konnte mit dem Pure Power.

Welches Netzteil braucht er nun für den Medion?

I5-4460 + GTX 960

Ich dachte immer, das der große Anschluss P8 auf jedem Board verwendet wird


----------



## the_leon (8. April 2016)

Der Medion wird wohl ein OEM Board von Medion haben und ein passendes OEM Netzteil.
Da wird er wohl auch noch ein passenden Board für seine CPU brauchen.
Auf dem Bild sieht das nach BTX Brett aus.
Aber gib mal ein Bild vom Kompletten PC innen leben und eines vom Kompletten Board.


----------



## fipS09 (8. April 2016)

Mag sich hier mal jemand der Experten äußern? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-kuehler-fuer-asus-strix-390x-unmoeglich.html


----------



## GEChun (8. April 2016)

Ich hab noch ein Foto ergänzt.

Weitere müsste der Bekannte erst noch machen.
Oder kann man das vielleicht auf dem 3ten schon einsehen?
Passt µATX denn dann nicht?
Was ist mit Mini-ITX?
Ist das nicht noch kleiner als BATX?


Ich hab auch noch die Mainboard Kennung:
Kb6102g51100598

Konnte darunter aber noch nichts finden...


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. April 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Welches Netzteil braucht er nun für den Medion?
> I5-4460 + GTX 960
> Ich dachte immer, das der große Anschluss P8 auf jedem Board verwendet wird



Ein spezielles +12V Only Netzteil, die es momentan nicht im Einzelhandel gibt.



GEChun schrieb:


> Passt µATX denn dann nicht?


Doch, das ist ein µATX Board.
BTX gibt es schon lange nicht mehr. Die letzten BTX Boards, die im OEM Bereich eingesetzt wurden, waren AM2 und LGA1155...

Heutzutage nutzt man diesen Formfaktor nicht mehr sondern µATX mit +12V Only Anschlüssen...


----------



## GEChun (8. April 2016)

Gibt es vielleicht einen Adapter?

Dann muss er sich nen Sockel 1150 µATX kaufen! 
Danke!


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. April 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Gibt es vielleicht einen Adapter?


Das hängt vom Netzteil selbst ab.

Bei diesen Konstruktionen gibt es 2 Versionen:
Mit +5VSB, dann sind Adapter möglich, ein Netzteil mit DC-DC ist aber unbedingt notwendig. Darunter gehört das L8 nicht.

Mit +12V SB ist das, aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen, nicht so einfach möglich...
Technisch möglich ist es durchaus, aber sehr aufwändig, da ein Spannungsregler von +5V auf +12V notwendig ist...



GEChun schrieb:


> Dann muss er sich nen Sockel 1150 µATX kaufen!
> Danke!


Ja, das muss er wohl...

Kannst ja hier dir schon mal 'nen paar aussuchen:
Intel Sockel 1150 mit Formfaktor: µATX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## tsd560ti (8. April 2016)

Kriegt nur das Mainboard +12V oder hat das gesamte Netzteil dann nur eine 12Volt Rail, ähnlich wie ein Notebook-NT?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. April 2016)

Das Netzteil hat nur +12V und noch eine Standby Schiene, die entweder +12V oder +5V sein kann.

Die Festplatten schließt du dann ans Board, auch den Strom.
Da sind dann die Regler für die 3V3 und 5V Leitungen.


----------



## GEChun (8. April 2016)

Kannst du mir ein passendes Netzteil linken?
Hatte mir schon gedacht, dass das L8 nicht geht...


----------



## the_leon (8. April 2016)

Die gibt es nicht im Einzelhandel, die gibz nur OEM.
Da wären evtl. noch 50€ in ein passendes MB sinnvoll Investiert.
Ein brauchbares günstiges mAtx Sockel 1150 Board wäre das AsRock B85M-HDS
ASRock B85M-HDS (90-MXGQG0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Hat genau die Ausstattung die Otto Normal Zocker braucht.
2x DDR3 Ram Slot
1x PCI-E x16
1x PCI-E x1 für ne Soundkarte oder Wlan oder ähnliches.
4x Sata 3.0 für SSD, HDD uns co.
2x USB 3.0 Intern
4x USB 2.0 Intern
2x USB 3.0 Extern
4x USB 2.0 Extern
Und kein bisschen mehr, das man als Normalo eh nicht braucht


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. April 2016)

Weiß einer was im Be Quiet! AC-WildCat 480 BRONZE (BQ-SU400) drinsteckt?


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. April 2016)

Wird wohl ein Auftrag von Ankermann gewesen sein, den es so nicht im Handel gibt.


----------



## tsd560ti (10. April 2016)

Kann es auch sein, dass die einfach den WildGaming-Sticker auf ein L8-400/500 gepackt haben um die GTX980-Unterstützung hervorzuheben, die auch nur am Rande gegeben ist?  
Ankermann ist mit Netzteilen Schmerzlos, die zimmern dir die Buden auch mit nem TT Berlin zusammen.


@Stefan Wo du gerade da bist, ist das XFX TS Gold 750Watt für 80€ ein guter Deal oder hat das (außer der Lautstärke) einen Haken?


----------



## poiu (10. April 2016)

Standard Seasonic dürfte Ok sein, halt die üblichen vor und nachteile Preis ist gut wenn du die leistungs brauchst ist das auch gut 


LC-Power LC8850 Metatron Arkangel 850W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## tsd560ti (10. April 2016)

Also keine Aishi 8mm Billigstserie sekundär oder solche Überraschungen? 
Klingt sehr gut, danke.
Ich werden dann wohl ein mal durchrutschen und mein L8 kommt in die Bucht.

Das LC Power sieht ziemlich komisch aus, ATX2.2 von 2006, aber 80P-Gold und eine 71A-Single Rail.  
War das für einen Athlon 64X2 mit einem 8800GT-SLI überhaupt zu gebrauchen?


----------



## poiu (10. April 2016)

das ist nur die listung die ändern die Namen nicht, das Produkt hat denn gleichen Namen wie das erst gelistete CWT 850W Arkangel  von 2006

Das machen wdie wohl wegen denn Resellern

Wie das XFX bestückt ist kann ich nciht sagen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. April 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Also keine Aishi 8mm Billigstserie sekundär oder solche Überraschungen?



Das XFX TS Gold ist quasi ne 1:1 Kopie vom Seasonic G, nur ohne CM


----------



## tsd560ti (10. April 2016)

Jetzt muss ich nur noch klären, ob es 3 oder 4 PCIe Stecker hat. 

Geizhals, MF und gamezoom (Review, aber recht oberflächlich) sagen es sind 3, doch XFXs Website sagt 4.
Das kleinere 650 hat sogar überall 4.


Entweder schreibt Mindfactory von Gamezoom ab, oder umgekehrt. Und einer von beiden kann nicht zählen[emoji38]


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. April 2016)

Hat 4 Stück


----------



## captain_drink (10. April 2016)

Corsair: 1  Jahre Garantie fur Netzteil-Serien AXi, HXi und RMi/RMx - ComputerBase Forum

Leider gibt es im CB-Forum keine Corsair-Mitarbeiter, die mit salbungsvollen Sprüchen reingrätschen könnten...


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. April 2016)

Och, das erledigen schon einige Member in dem Thread für die...

Dennoch:
10 Jahre Garantie sind nicht viel mehr als 'nen PR-Gag.
Genau wie Semi Fanless und japanische Kondensatoren.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2016)

Du hast die Flachbandkabel und Voll Modular vergessen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. April 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast die Flachbandkabel und Voll Modular vergessen.


Er ist wieder da! 
Ohne Spaß wer 10 Jahre lang das gleiche NT (gut andauernd gleiche HW geht schon) benutzt, dann auch noch Ansprüche auf Garantie stellt weil es kotzt, ist irgendwie schon bescheuert.


----------



## poiu (11. April 2016)

LianLi geht unter die NT Hersteller, Fertiger von einem der Modelle ist Enhance 

PE-550 und PE-750: Zwei neue SFX-L-Netzteile von Lian Li

750W Platin und 500W Gold SFX-L bin gespannt wie die werden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. April 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> LianLi geht unter die NT Hersteller, Fertiger von einem der Modelle ist Enhance
> 
> PE-550 und PE-750: Zwei neue SFX-L-Netzteile von Lian Li
> 
> 750W Platin und 500W Gold SFX-L bin gespannt wie die werden



Wenn die genau geil wie die CM V-Serie werden, dann haben wir endlich ein Netzteil im SFX Bereich das man bedenkenlos empfehlen kann 

EDIT:

Lese gerade ... 50 Watt Überlast für 10 Sec. Also das nenn ich mal Initiative der OPP ^^


----------



## Philipus II (11. April 2016)

OPP wird schon noch höher liegen, denke ich. Aber plus 50 Watt sindwohl das, was auf Dauer nicht allzu sehr auf die Lebensdauer geht.


----------



## gorgeous188 (11. April 2016)

Zwischenfrage: für wie viel A ist ein Molex Stecker freigegeben? Jeweils auf 5V und 12V?


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2016)

Wenn ich nicht irre, ist der Molex Stecker auf 6 Ampere spezifiziert.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. April 2016)

So was in der Art. Das bedeutet
1 Molex auf 6 Pin ist böse und 2 Molex auf 6 Pin ist nur noch fahrlässig


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. April 2016)

Gerade eben auf Jonnyguru gesehen:



> I do have to remove that same full point for connectors that interchange, plus a half point for the Berg connector, plus another half point for not being fully modular.


WTF?!
Wasn das fürn Bullshit?!

Sorry, aber einen Punkt abziehen, für eine 'nicht vorgesehene Funktion', ohne dabei zu checken, ob auf der anderen Seite vom Stecker das ganze richtig gepolt ist, ist einfach mal bescheuert. Da fällt mir kaum was besseres ein...

Das ganze habe ich selbst damals an einem Sample ausprobiert und auch gecheckt, ob die Polung der Stecker korrekt war - sie war korrekt. 
Ergo: No Problem here...

Sorry, aber manchmal frag ich mich echt, nach welchen Kriterien einige Herrschaften bewerten...

Anscheinend nicht nach Fakten sondern eher sowas wie "Bauchgefühl" oder schlimmeres...


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2016)

Die ziehen einen halben Punkt ab, weils nicht voll modular ist.
Zum Schießen. 
Die Typen von Jonny kannst du auch nur noch in der Pfeife rauchen.


----------



## tsd560ti (11. April 2016)

Stefans neuer Ohrwurm[emoji38]Jan Delay - Oh Jonny - YouTube

Am liebsten mag ich nach wie vor feste Kabel, sonst such ich mir immer nen Wolf.


----------



## tsd560ti (11. April 2016)

Ist das vielleicht die gleiche Seasonic-Plattform wie im P10 von 850-1200Watt?

Edit: Frage bezog sich auf die Gleicheit der Plattformen von CM V 850 u. 1000.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. April 2016)

Stefan schreibt nun ein Lied mit Deutsch Rappern und ersetzt deine Mudda durch Corsair 
Btw bin ich erstaunt vom Corsair VS550 das hat ein Kumpel (ich wusste nix davon). 
Erstens positiv dass es sogar ganz gesleevt ist und nicht nur der ATX Strang - aber nicht sonderlich dicht - wie bei anderen sehr preisbewussten Geräten. 
Zweitens negativ - trotz APFC nur 200-240VAC Eingang? Wtf? Was soll das? 
Das kann jedes andere NT der Preisklasse besser. 
Technik kenne ich nicht, wird aber das übliche sein. Ich schätze CWT/G  oder ein sonstiger relativ preisbewusster Fertiger zusammen mit ner unterdurchschnittlichen Gruppe Plattform mit billigem Lüfter und dürftigen Schutzschaltungen - für Einsteiger einigermaßen ok darüber einfach nur Müll. 
Der Kumpel hat von mir schon eingebläut bekommen, dass das NT bald raus kommt, wenn er die 750 ersetzt (PC: FX6300- AsRock 990FX Fatal1ty Killer oder so-Gtx 750 (eine mit nackigem Alu Kühler von MSI) 1 HDD 16Gb ram


----------



## Pu244 (12. April 2016)

Etwas zu lachen:
guckt euch mal diesen alten Kasten an:
Desktop-PC komplett RAM 2GB HD 74GB mit Windows-XP Lizenz | eBay

Eventuell nicht mehr lustig da ich den Verkäufer schon informiert habe (kann man ja nicht so stehen lassen).

Deshalb: immer erst die Vorschau benutzen...


----------



## Pu244 (12. April 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dennoch:
> 10 Jahre Garantie sind nicht viel mehr als 'nen PR-Gag.
> Genau wie Semi Fanless und japanische Kondensatoren.



Wenn dieser PR Gag mir hilft 10 Jahre Garantie zu bekommen dann ist es doch gut. Natürlich gehen die Hersteller davon aus das ein PC im Schnitt nach 5 Jahren im Schrott oder auf dem Abstellgleis landet (so wie meine EVGA GTX 260-192 mit Garantie bis 2019)und der Großteil des Rests seinen Dienst bis über die 10 Jahre tut. Dann kann man natürlich hoffen das die Betreffenden Nutzer die Garantie entweder vergessen, es ihnen zu anstrengend ist das Ding einzusenden oder sie irgendeinen anderen Saftspender aus einem anderen PC entnehmen oder die Kiste gleich auf den Müll schmeißen. Für den Rest, der weiß was er so tut, kann sich die Sache jedoch durchaus lohnen.

Mein Seasonic X460FL ist jetzt relativ genau 5 Jahre alt, die Garantie ist jetzt abgelaufen. Technisch ist das Ding immernoch 1B (DPP P11, die neuesten Leadex oder auch Seasonic Platinum bzw. Titanium sind etwas besser). Solange meine Graka nicht mehr als 250W braucht oder die CPU nicht über 200W wird das Ding meinen Rechner wohl noch mindestens die nächsten 5 Jahre versorgen (eine Graka Generation geht locker rein, eher zwei [wenn nicht ein neuer Netzteilstandard kommt]). Ersatz wäre immer noch teuer, so müßte ich für ein neues 460W Fanlessnetzteil etwa 120€ hinlegen, relativ genau das was ich vor 5 Jahren gezahlt habe. Alternativ ginge natürlich noch ein DDP P11 (am besten 850W und SLI, um mir den Verlust schönzureden) oder die üblichen Verdächtigen.

Früher oder später werden wohl alle nachziehen müssen, Seasonic ist bei den Titaniumnetzteilen schon bei 10 Jahren, BeQuiet wird seine DPP wohl auch nicht mehr lange mit 5 Jahren verkaufen können usw.. Mir soll es recht sein, denn ich bin die Minderheit die davon profitiert.


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2016)

Was nützen dir die 10 Jahre Garantie, wenn der Austausch am Ende mehrere Wochen dauert?
Den Rechner so lange ausgeschaltet lassen?
Das macht niemand. Da wird ein neuen Netzteil gekauft und gut.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. April 2016)

Ich finde 10 Jahre Garantie nicht zumutbar. Das markiert zwar in gewisser Weise die Qualität und Langlebigkeit, aber wenn man nach 9¾ Jahren ein totes tauscht, ein gleichwertiges wieder zu finden, am Ende maulen die Herrschaften weil es nicht passende Anschlüsse für den PC besitzt (mit Laufwerken etc...). 
7 Jahre ja, 10 Jahre finde ich echt übertrieben. 
5 Jahre reichen eigentlich auch aus, aber bei teurem Hai Ent wenn andere mit längerer Garantie überzeugen, wird da evtl. Drauf geschaut und das mit der ewig langen Garantie. 
10 Jahre sind übertrieben. Dann könnte ich ja auch zu Sapphire marschieren und meine HD4870 512D5 tauschen lassen, weil der VRAM Artefakte ausgibt. Und was machen die dann? Die haben sicher keinen Bock mir eine ähnlich Schnelle R7 250 1GD5 zu stecken. 
So auch bei Netzteilen. Am Ende bekommt man den billigsten verfügbaren Müll, den es gibt. 
Ich finde das Unsinn und unzumutbar. 7 Jahre das allerhöchste bei Netzteilen würde ich sagen. 
Ich persönlich würde nach 3 Jahren spätestens bei keinem Hersteller mehr wegen Garantie anklopfen, am Ende ist man da drittklassiger Kunde, der nach drölftausend Jahren noch auf Garantie pocht und die Abwicklung dauert ewig und drei Tage, weil der mit dem 8 Jahre alten Gerät kann ja warten, eher als der mit dem 2 Jahre alten Teil.


----------



## Watertouch (12. April 2016)

Ich hab mal ne Frage, mein V850 hat 4 6 Pin PCie Stecker Netzteilseitig, aber ich hab nur 3x Dual 8Pin Stecker dafür. Fehlt da was? Oder ist das so gewollt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2016)

Das 1000 Watt Modell hat 4 Doppelstrang Kabel für PCIe und da Cooler Master die gleichen Anschlüsse verbaut, hast du halt einen zu viel.


----------



## Pu244 (12. April 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was nützen dir die 10 Jahre Garantie, wenn der Austausch am Ende mehrere Wochen dauert?
> Den Rechner so lange ausgeschaltet lassen?
> Das macht niemand. Da wird ein neuen Netzteil gekauft und gut.



Wenn du es so siehst braucht man gar keine Garantie mehr. Ich persönlich kann durchaus ein paar Wochen warten, ich habe einen Laptop, der hält mich so lange über Wasser. Zur not kann ich mit meinem alten Lepa N600 die Kernkomponenten hochfahren und nach sorgfältigen Testen eventuell sogar darauf zocken. Selbst wenn man sich ein neues Netzteil kauft, dann hat man immerhin danach Ersatz und wer ganz krass drauf ist verkauft das Austauschnetzteil mit Grarantie (alleine dafür ist die schon Gold wert).



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich finde 10 Jahre Garantie nicht zumutbar. Das markiert zwar in gewisser Weise die Qualität und Langlebigkeit, aber wenn man nach 9¾ Jahren ein totes tauscht, ein gleichwertiges wieder zu finden, am Ende maulen die Herrschaften weil es nicht passende Anschlüsse für den PC besitzt (mit Laufwerken etc...).



Wenn eines mit einem neuen Standard bekommt kann es eigentlich (fast) nur besser werden, besonders wenn man in der selben Serie bleibt (ein DPP P7 gegen ein DPP P10 oder P11 zu tauschen würde ich als guten Deal bezeichnen). Wenn keine ATX Netzteile mehr hergestellt werden, dann muß ich mir bei eBay eben ein altes kaufen und habe immer noch ein neues, das ich zur Gegenfinanzierung auch verkaufen kann.



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> 7 Jahre ja, 10 Jahre finde ich echt übertrieben.



Der ideale Garantiezeitraum ist langer als ich das entsprechende Produkt verwende. Bei Grakas wären es 5 Jahre (wobei meine GTX 670 noch eine erschreckend gute Figur macht), CPU; Mainboard; RAM momentan 7-10 Jahre; Fernseher im Moment 10 Jahre+ usw..



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> 5 Jahre reichen eigentlich auch aus, aber bei teurem Hai Ent wenn andere mit längerer Garantie überzeugen, wird da evtl. Drauf geschaut und das mit der ewig langen Garantie.



Wie gesagt: ich stehe mit meinem Seasonic X460FL ohne Garantie da und es ist noch nicht einmal billiger geworden, in über 5 Jahren!



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> 10 Jahre sind übertrieben. Dann könnte ich ja auch zu Sapphire marschieren und meine HD4870 512D5 tauschen lassen, weil der VRAM Artefakte ausgibt. Und was machen die dann? Die haben sicher keinen Bock mir eine ähnlich Schnelle R7 250 1GD5 zu stecken.



Was sie machen ist deren Sache, meine Zweitgraka (GTX 260-192 896MB) hat noch Garantie bis 2019, sollte sie kaputtgehen kann ich sie einschicken. Ob EVGA mir eine weitere GTX 260-192 896MB oder eine ähnlich schnelle Pascalkarte schickt kann mir egal sein, im Gegenteil ich hätte so die kleinere karte, die ich auch problemlos für PhysX nutzen könnte (mit der GTX 260 müßte ich mir Adapter kaufen oder das Lepa N600 bemühen).



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> So auch bei Netzteilen. Am Ende bekommt man den billigsten verfügbaren Müll, den es gibt.



1: kannst du bei einem Hersteller kaufen bei keinen oder wenig Müll hat, wenn man E6 gegen ein L8 getauscht worden wäre hätte ich mich sicher nicht beschwert).
2: bleiben die wohl meist in der Serie, sprich E6 gegen E9 oder E10 (zur not nachfragen).



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich finde das Unsinn und unzumutbar. 7 Jahre das allerhöchste bei Netzteilen würde ich sagen.



Keiner hindert dich daran die Garantie verfallen zu lassen.



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde nach 3 Jahren spätestens bei keinem Hersteller mehr wegen Garantie anklopfen, am Ende ist man da drittklassiger Kunde, der nach drölftausend Jahren noch auf Garantie pocht und die Abwicklung dauert ewig und drei Tage, weil der mit dem 8 Jahre alten Gerät kann ja warten, eher als der mit dem 2 Jahre alten Teil.



Der Garantieabteilung wird das egal sein, für die Firma ist jeder Garantiefall ein Verlust und nach einer halben Ewigkeit bist du wohl eh einer von ganz wenigen die dort etwas hinschicken. Mich würde die Zahl der Leute interessieren, die bei EVGA 2017 ihre knapp 10 Jahre alten GeForce 8 Karten hinschicken (falls die da schon 10 Jahre Garantie hatten), es dürften wohl sehr wenig sein. Entweder hat die Garantieabteilung von oben die Order kulant zu sein, dann bekommt man auch nach 9 Jahren Ersatz oder sie sollen so knausrig wie nur irgend möglich sein, dann bist du auch nach 7 Monaten im Arsch. Ich denke auch nicht das sie da eine große Unterscheidung treffen, der Auftrag wird einfach nach einem festen Schema abgearbeitet, da steckt man mit 8 Jahren genauso drin wie jemand mit 2 Jahren.


----------



## poiu (12. April 2016)

hatte denn Prototypen in der hand,  macht wertigen eindruck und die features sind auch nice

http://img.tweakpc.de/images/2016/04/12/MasterWattMaker12009.jpg
http://img.tweakpc.de/images/2016/04/12/MasterWattMaker12007.jpg

TweakPC - Kommt hier das "beste Netzteil der Welt" auf uns... | Facebook


----------



## Pu244 (12. April 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> hatte denn Prototypen in der hand,  macht wertigen eindruck und die features sind auch nice
> 
> http://img.tweakpc.de/images/2016/04/12/MasterWattMaker12009.jpg
> http://img.tweakpc.de/images/2016/04/12/MasterWattMaker12007.jpg
> ...



Da hat sich wohl jemand am ultimativen Netzteil der Zukunft versucht,vermutlich zu einem ultimativen Preis. Auf die Bluetoothsteuerung wäre ich nicht gekommen, klingt aber logisch, wer will schon mit der Netzteilkonfiguration warten bis er ins UEFI kommt oder gar gebootet hat? Interessant das sie 80+ Titanium hinbekommen haben, braucht immerhin das ein oder andere Milliwatt oder gibt es für Spielereien Ausnahmen? Die Spannungen selbst zu regulieren ist auch nett, endlich kann man seine billigen USB Geräte oder langen Kabel mit einem ultrateuren Netzteil kompensieren.

Hoffe das macht Schule.

EDIT:
und hoffentlich mit 10 Jahren Garantie


----------



## DarkScorpion (12. April 2016)

Ist dieses NT wirklich besseres das E10 von BeQuiet 
Super Flower Leadex Gold schwarz 550W ATX 2.3 (SF-550F14MG(BK)) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
Gesendet von meinem GT-I9301I mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pu244 (12. April 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ist dieses NT wirklich besseres das E10 von BeQuiet
> Super Flower Leadex Gold schwarz 550W ATX 2.3 (SF-550F14MG(BK)) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9301I mit Tapatalk



Meines Wissens ist es die Konkurrenz zum DDP P10/11, die Spannungen sind 1A, allerdings ist der Lüfter nicht so gut wie bei den DPPs (kein Wunder, ist ja die Hauptdomäne von BeQuiet). Je nachdem was im PC so verbaut ist an lärmenden Komponenten kann man das sogar einem DPP vorziehen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (12. April 2016)

Ok danke

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9301I mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ist dieses NT wirklich besseres das E10 von BeQuiet
> Super Flower Leadex Gold schwarz 550W ATX 2.3 (SF-550F14MG(BK)) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9301I mit Tapatalk



Das Leadex Gold konkurriert mit dem E10. Das Platin mit dem P11.
Aber "besser" ist sowieso der falsche Ausdruck.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Wenn du es so siehst braucht man gar keine Garantie mehr. Ich persönlich kann durchaus ein paar Wochen warten, ich habe einen Laptop, der hält mich so lange über Wasser. Zur not kann ich mit meinem alten Lepa N600 die Kernkomponenten hochfahren und nach sorgfältigen Testen eventuell sogar darauf zocken. Selbst wenn man sich ein neues Netzteil kauft, dann hat man immerhin danach Ersatz und wer ganz krass drauf ist verkauft das Austauschnetzteil mit Grarantie (alleine dafür ist die schon Gold wert).


 
Ja eben. Das werden die meisten machen. Neues Netzteil kaufen und das alte dann einschicken.


----------



## GEChun (13. April 2016)

Ist ein:
Be Quiet! Straight Power E8 500W

Bei folgendem System noch ok?
I7 - 4770K
R9 290
4x 1600Mhz CL9 Kingston Hyper X
5 Lüfter

Oder verhält sich das hier schon ähnlich wie meiner Frage zum Pure Power L8?


----------



## Pu244 (13. April 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja eben. Das werden die meisten machen. Neues Netzteil kaufen und das alte dann einschicken.



Womit die 10 Jahre Garantie wieder einen Sinn hätten. Außerdem können die meisten, die ich kenne, tatsächlich ein paar Wochen warten.



GEChun schrieb:


> Ist ein:
> Be Quiet! Straight Power E8 500W
> 
> Bei folgendem System noch ok?
> ...



Das E8 hat (im Gegensatz zum L8) schon DC-DC, technisch ist es damit besser als das E9. Es ist eben schon ein wenig älter und die Kondensatorbestückung ist nicht ganz so gut. Man man kann es wohl noch problemlos für eine Generation hernehmen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. April 2016)

Wie sind eigentlich die neusten Corsair CX? Das 450er wäre prinzipiell ein wenig interessant.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. April 2016)

Ließ mal amazon dazu, wird wohl fix laut, und langzeitqualität ist wohl was andrres.

Außerdem,  kein DC-DC. Das Geld würde ich mir sparen.


----------



## poiu (13. April 2016)

was schlechte Rezessionen bei Amazon das muss echt übel sein selsbt Combat Power hat gute


----------



## the_leon (13. April 2016)

Ja.
Aber das 500w Silverstone SFX-L hat schlechte.
Weil es zu laut ist


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. April 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ließ mal amazon dazu, wird wohl fix laut, und langzeitqualität ist wohl was andrres.
> 
> Außerdem,  kein DC-DC. Das Geld würde ich mir sparen.


Dann vergesse ich das mal wieder ganz schnell. Hätte ich mir aber auch denken können


----------



## poiu (13. April 2016)

Oo ich versteh nicht was die leute erwarten, die NT sind ganz passabel von der Lautstärke klar kein E10 aber sogar leiser als manch normales ATX was auch so sogar hier empfohlen wird


----------



## br0da (13. April 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wie sind eigentlich die neusten Corsair CX? Das 450er wäre prinzipiell ein wenig interessant.



Die Corsair CX450M, CX550M und CX650M sind durchaus Netzteile mit DC-DC Topologie, da steckt das gleiche wie in einem Vengeance drin, bis auf zwei Unterschiede:
- kein Multirail
- keine (garantierten) japanischen Kondensatoren


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2016)

Das ist mehr oder weniger das gleiche, was du auch beim Cooler Master GM anfindest.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. April 2016)

Also ganz gut, wenn es ähnlich dem CM GM450 ist. Für meine Zwecke. Aber wegen der Garantie würde ich wahrscheinlich eher das CM nehmen.


----------



## poiu (14. April 2016)

hab was neues Seasonic SS 350TGM Innenraumbilder

http://img.tweakpc.de/image/LKY


----------



## tsd560ti (15. April 2016)

Was meint ihr, muss ein 4-5 Jahre altes Modu87+ 600Watt weichen, wenn man in ein bestehendes SB-System eine 980Ti oder so was pflanzt? 

Für die Serien bin ich leider ein bisschen zu jung, ich kenn den Markt erst seit Mitte des E9-Zeitraumes.


----------



## Pu244 (15. April 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, muss ein 4-5 Jahre altes Modu87+ 600Watt weichen, wenn man in ein bestehendes SB-System eine 980Ti oder so was pflanzt?
> 
> Für die Serien bin ich leider ein bisschen zu jung, ich kenn den Markt erst seit Mitte des E9-Zeitraumes.



Es hat schon DC-DC, was damals schon sehr gut war, Kondensatorbestückung ist auch in Ordnung, die Restwelligkeit sieht heute ein wenig alt aus. Ich persönlich würde es noch eine Generation verwenden, sofern man nicht eine auf 350W hochgeprügelte Karte einsetzt.


----------



## Tyler654 (15. April 2016)

Die nahezu ausschließlich verwendeten Low Impedance KZE (5000h @ 105°C) sind zwar für heutige Anforderungen alles andere als ideal, aber abfackeln tut dir da nichts. 

Das Modu87+ ist trotzdem ein ordentliches Netzteil mit unabhängiger Spannungsregulation, hoher Effizienz, einem guten Lüfter und funktionierenden Schutzschaltungen. Ein neues muss jetzt nicht zwingend sein, vor allem wenn es gut behandelt wurde (regelmäßig entstaubt, nicht überlastet und nicht unter zu hohen Umgebungstemperaturen betrieben wurde).


----------



## tsd560ti (15. April 2016)

Frisst ein alter Unterbau, also S1366, AM3 oder vielleicht noch S1155 mehr Strom auf 5V oder 3,3V?


----------



## Olstyle (15. April 2016)

Ein wirklich alter Unterbau (Sockel A z.B.) tut das, die von dir genannten aber nicht.


----------



## gorgeous188 (15. April 2016)

Seit Sockel 478 läuft der Prozessor auf 12V, seit Sockel 775 auch die Grafikkarte. Solange du keinen Northwood P4 oder einen Tualatin P3 hast, braucht nichts mehr 5V oder 3,3V.


----------



## gorgeous188 (15. April 2016)

Welches DPP 530 Watt hat nur einen 6 und einen 6+2 PCIe?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-pcie-8-pin-anschluss-und-nt-mit-6-2-pin.html


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. April 2016)

Wie ich da schon schrieb, wohl 6 oder 7, alles danach müsste eigentlich 2x 6+2 pin haben.

Wobei ich nicht verstehe, wieso eine 120W Karte nen 8 Pin braucht 

Edit:
gerade noch mal bei geizhals geschaut, das letzte 530er DPP müsste das P6 gewesen sein, und das hat 2x 6Pin, aber normal kein 6+2 Pin.

Wie da ein 6+2PIN hin kommt ist mir schleierhaft.
oder es ist ein DPP7 mit 550W? Dann müssten aber 2 6+2PIN bei sein.


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2016)

Das P7 hat auf jeden Fall 6+2 Stecker.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. April 2016)

Tyler654 schrieb:


> Die nahezu ausschließlich verwendeten Low Impedance KZE (5000h @ 105°C) sind zwar für heutige Anforderungen alles andere als ideal, aber abfackeln tut dir da nichts.


*Aufpassen!*
nur die 12,5mm und größer haben 5000h Lebensdauer.

Die in Netzteilen oft verwendeten Typen mit 10mm Durchmesser haben, laut Datenblatt, aber nur 4000h Lebenszeit. Die 8mm Typen nur 3000h.
Also sooo besonders toll/beeindruckend sind die KZE jetzt nicht...

Daher kann man die auch nur schwer als Hochwertig bezeichnen...


tsd560ti schrieb:


> Frisst ein alter Unterbau, also S1366, AM3 oder vielleicht noch S1155 mehr Strom auf 5V oder 3,3V?


LGA1366 ja, der Rest eher nicht.
Das liegt aber auch nur daran, dass Intel spezifiziert hat, dass die +3V3 Leitung für den Uncore Bereich genutzt wird.
Daher sind hier 6-8A durchaus möglich.



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Seit Sockel 478 läuft der Prozessor auf 12V, seit Sockel 775 auch die Grafikkarte. Solange du keinen Northwood P4 oder einen Tualatin P3 hast, braucht nichts mehr 5V oder 3,3V.


beim Sockel 478 ist es in der Regel so.
Das heißt, dass es sehr wohl einige 478 Boards gab, die den Prozessor aus der +5V Leitung versorgt haben...
Das sind aber auch nur Boards der ersten Generation -> i845E und SIS645 Boards.



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Welches DPP 530 Watt hat nur einen 6 und einen 6+2 PCIe?
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-pcie-8-pin-anschluss-und-nt-mit-6-2-pin.html


Aua...
die Dark Power Serie gab es nur einmal mit 530W.
Und das war die alte P6 Serie...


----------



## Birbus (15. April 2016)

Was ist eigentlich von den neuen revolution x't 2 550w zu halten? Cwt ist es ja immernoch soll ja aber etwas verbessert sein grade im bezug auf die Caps. Das alte war ja "ok" wenn auch preislich etwas zu hoch für die Technik. 
Tests finde ich zumindest noch keine :/
Aber ne R9 390 sollte daran vertretbar sein denke ich mal ?
Die alternative wäre ein G550m und ich denke da wird das revo x´t schon drüber liegen


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2016)

Ja, das ist wieder das Geschwafel von den japanischen Caps, kennt man inzwischen.
OTP ist aber immer noch nicht drin. Also Fackelmann und Söhne ist angesagt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. April 2016)

Birbus schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich von den neuen revolution x't 2 550w zu halten? Cwt ist es ja immernoch soll ja aber etwas verbessert sein grade im bezug auf die Caps.



Also das ist gerade das unwichtigste gewesen, woran sie rumgefummelt haben.
Viel wichtiger und entscheidender wäre ein gescheiter Sicherungschip. Sowas wie 'nen SiTi PS-22*4* wäre schon nice...


----------



## Birbus (15. April 2016)

Die Frage ist ob die besseren caps jetzt auch sekundärseitig verbaut wurden und da nicht wieder Crapxons zum Einsatz kommen. 
Nur Primär würde es ja nicht wirklich bringen (außer für das Marketing)
OTP ist nach wie vor schade, grade in der Preisklasse

Ich denk mal ich werde das erstmal nehmen, wenn ich es in ein paar Wochen habe kann ich gerne mal ein paar Innenraumbilder posten


----------



## Philipus II (15. April 2016)

Ich hab ein sample zu Hause liegen


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2016)

Solange die das nicht extra für dich hergestellt haben.


----------



## Birbus (15. April 2016)

Und wann kann man mit einem Test rechnen ?


----------



## Philipus II (15. April 2016)

Anfang Mai, denke ich. Muss aber erst noch meine Methodik updaten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. April 2016)

Birbus schrieb:


> da nicht wieder Crapxons zum Einsatz kommen.


Hört doch endlich mal mit diesem Bullshit auf!

Schauts die Datenblätter an und Strengt die Grauen Zellen mal an...
Und fresst nicht den Blödsinn aus dem angelsächsischen Raume!

Insbesondere das Diagramm, wie der Hersteller die einzelnen Kondensatorenmodelle sieht und in das Diagramm einmalt, ist sehr wichtig!

Denn CapXon hat verschiedene qualitätsgrade, die oft genutzten KF sind in dem Produktdiagramm jetzt genau wo angeordnet?!
RICHTIG, ganz unten. Das ist also das billigste, was CapXon im Programm hat.

Daher ist es völliger Bullshit, einen Hersteller nach den billigsten Produkten, die man h at, zu bewerten.

Die GL Serie scheint nämlich um einiges Besser als die KF Serie zu sein, trotz gleicher Daten...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. April 2016)

Uaaaaaargh!!!!!!! 
Modding Be quiet - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. April 2016)

Push
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...mputer-aufruesten-worauf-muss-ich-achten.html
Will mal einer Captain Sharky erzählen, wieso man keinen 3 ½ Jahre alten Böller behält?


----------



## poiu (17. April 2016)

gibt -10€ Aktion bei Computeruniverse 

Aktionen bei computeruniverse

die V550-750 lohnen sich


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2016)

Aber wozu?
Was machst du mit 750 Watt? Neben der Grafikkarte noch den Kühlschrank anschließen?


----------



## tsd560ti (17. April 2016)

Ich komme nicht mehr ganz auf den Namen, ich meine ATI mit ihrer brandneuen Generation nennt das Crossfire 

Wisst ihr eigentlich bei wie viel Watt das V850 abschaltet?


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2016)

Hmm. Jemand, der sich ein 500 Watt Netzteil kaufen will, kauft sich nun das 750 Watt Netzteil, weils nur ein paar Euro mehr kostet?
Sinn?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. April 2016)

2 Grafikkarten anschließen. Viel viel OC betreiben. Oder einfach wie der tsd560ti sehr stromfressende Hardware ocen mit Vcore Erhöhungen das es qualmt....


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2016)

Leute, die sich Hardware kaufen, um sie bis zum erbrechen übertakten, schwanken nicht zwischen 500 und 750 Watt Netzteilen, die haben schon 1000 Watt oder mehr verbaut.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. April 2016)

Noe, hab ich nicht. Ist nur noch ein dps 500qb


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. April 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Noe, hab ich nicht. Ist nur noch ein dps 500qb


Aber du besitzt kein Gehäuse, oder? 
Der  tsd560ti besitzt momentan ein 450er HX und belastet es mit circa 530 beim Zocken


----------



## tsd560ti (17. April 2016)

Psst, als Netzteilschänder mit schlechtem Energiekostenmessgerät werde ich hinterher noch gebannt von hier 

Das 850er krieg ich auch noch gut zum leiden. Vielleicht kauf ich nem Kumpel mal ne 290 ab oder leih mir die von dem, der ein Auslandsjahr macht^^


----------



## Amon (17. April 2016)

Wo kann man sich eigentlich gut über Netzteile informieren (Datenblätter, Aufbau usw.)? Wollte gestern für einen Freund ein bißchen was über die TX Serie von Corsair suchen aber bin irgendwie nicht fündig geworden.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. April 2016)

Eigentlich auf der Hersteller Seite oder bei Reviews.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (17. April 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Wo kann man sich eigentlich gut über Netzteile informieren (Datenblätter, Aufbau usw.)? Wollte gestern für einen Freund ein bißchen was über die TX Serie von Corsair suchen aber bin irgendwie nicht fündig geworden.



PSU Review Database

Bitte schön.
Ist zwar alles nur in English, aber sollte für den Anfang genügen


----------



## Amon (17. April 2016)

Da war ich dann wohl zu doof zum suchen. 😉 Hat eigentlich wer von den Spezialisten mal ausprobiert ob das P11 mit 550W auch für SLI geeignet ist? Mit dem P10 ging das ja.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy


----------



## poiu (17. April 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich komme nicht mehr ganz auf den Namen, ich meine ATI mit ihrer brandneuen Generation nennt das Crossfire
> 
> Wisst ihr eigentlich bei wie viel Watt das V850 abschaltet?



bei knapp 1000W


----------



## tsd560ti (17. April 2016)

Sehr gut, dann kann ich ja ordentlich Powern ohne Angst vor versehentlicher Überlast zu haben. 

Was von mir erst als postiver Aspekt angesehen wurde erweist sich als deutlicher Negativpunkt.  -Das SuperFlower liefert ordentlich, aber ich hab keinen Plan ob es nicht schon gerade kotzt oder noch alles gut ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. April 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Aber du besitzt kein Gehäuse, oder?
> Der  tsd560ti besitzt momentan ein 450er HX und belastet es mit circa 530 beim Zocken


Ich hab das dps-500qb für meinen Benchtable. Da gehe ich an die Grenze,  aber da mir ne große Graka fehlt, nornal sparsamer.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. April 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich hab das dps-500qb für meinen Benchtable. Da gehe ich an die Grenze,  aber da mir ne große Graka fehlt, nornal sparsamer.


Nett, nett 
Ich habe keinen Platz für nen Benchtable hier und kaum geeignete Hardware. Einige BTX Rechner zum Beispiel. Oder ein Shuttle Rechner. Haupt PC soll bleiben wo er ist und Bastel PC bin ich am überlegen, ob ich nicht ein anderes Gehäuse dafür nehme, nachdem die Kabel für Ein Schalter abfallen. Theoretisch könnte ich mir sicher auch einen Benchtable bauen, habe auch ein Mainboard Tray aus nem alten OEM PC rumfahren und n leerer HDD Käfig. Dummerweise habe ich keine so groben Schrauben für das Tray :/


----------



## IluBabe (18. April 2016)

Was meint ihr zu 10 Jahren Garantie auf Netzteile? Können die Komponenten das ab? Wie Corsair das verspricht. (Corsair Extends Warranty of Advanced PSUs to 1  Years) Das ein oder andere Bauteil altert nicht. Aber Verschleiß bei Kondensatoren über 10 Jahre halt ich für fragwürdig oder lieg ich da falsch. Nun ist Corsair ja nicht der einzige PSU Lieferant. Wenn die also sowas starten, wer kann sich da dem Druck entziehen. Werden nun noch mehr folgen die vermeitnlich 10 Jahre Garantie geben. Schon 5 Jahre sind hier und da lang - der Strom der aus älteren NTs rauskommt ist bei einigen Beispielen ja auch nicht so prall, wenn man hier ein paar Tests von älteren NTs nachließt.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (18. April 2016)

Ich sehe das wie Format C und Stefan Payne: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...tie-auf-10-jahre-verlaengert.html#post8153364


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. April 2016)

Erinnert ihr euch noch an die 'Warranty Wars' bei Festplatten?
Als selbst das billigste Plättchen schon 5 Jahre Garantie bekommen hat?
Und dann sind alle Hersteller wieder zurück gerudert??

Nun mal zu den Fakten:
1. Schaut euch lieber die Garantie*bedingungen* an, nicht nur die Garantie*dauer.*
2. Ist das ganze eher Quantitativer Service, bei dem man auf die Willigkeit des Herstellers angewiesen ist.
Denn was bei der Betrachtung dieses Zustandes gerne übersehen wird ist, dass in den Garantiebedingungen explizit steht, dass das nur auf Produktionsfehler betrifft.
Und welcher Produktionsfehler soll denn bitteschön bei einem 8 Jahre altem Gerät auftreten?!
Eben, das wäre dann Verschleiß durch normalen Gebrauch. Dummerweise ist das aber vom Hersteller ausgeschlossen...

Darüber hinaus hofft man schlicht, dass die Leute entweder die Rechnung verbummeln (ihr glaubt nicht, wie viele Leute die Rechnungen verbummeln!!), so dass man schon damit einen nicht unerheblichen Teil ablehnen kann...

Dazu wird so ziemlich alles ausgeschlossen und zugunsten des Herstellers ausgelegt.
Irgendwo wurd mal erwähnt, dass man 10% des Kaufpreises Pro Jahr abzieht. Bei einem 8 Jahre altem Gerät wären das dann dementsprechend -80%. Bei einem RM650i, wie ich es besitze, würde man dann also unglaubliche dreiundzwanzig Euronen bekommen.
Der Versand nach Holland kostet 15.99€ bei DHL und die sind auch mit die günstigsten, Hermes, DPD ist teurer...
Macht also unglaubliche 7 Euronen, die man letztendlich bekommt...

Kurzum:
Erst einmal ist das einfach nur ein PR-Gag, den man absolut nicht überbewerten darf.
Und schon gar nicht darf man den Fehler machen und sagen: 'hey, ich hol mir jetzt XXX, weil die 10 Jahre Garantie haben'.

Denn wir können noch nicht einmal wissen, wie der Laden in 10 Jahren ausschaut!
Schaut euch doch mal Tagan an!
Vor 10 Jahren waren die ganz weit vorne und auch entsprechend verbreitet in Deutschland.
Und heute sind sie nicht mehr.
Auch bei Enermax schaut es jetzt nicht so viel besser aus...
Vor 10 Jahren waren sie ziemlich gut, heute nur unteres Mittelmaß...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. April 2016)

Da bleibe ich gern bei Be Quiet, unterstütze ich wenigstens ne Deutsche Schmiede und die gibt es garantiert noch die nächsten Jahre. Cooler Master und Super Flower sind auch noch recht interessant.


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2016)

Stefan hat es auf den Punkt gebracht. Mehr muss man dazu wirklich nicht sagen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. April 2016)

Mag mal einer Torsten mit h was erzählen? Pc upgraden oder neuer? - ComputerBase Forum
Regt mich grad tierisch auf.


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2016)

Meine Fresse, wenn ich sowas schon lese. 
Hab mal einen Kommentar da gelassen.


----------



## Captn (18. April 2016)

So wie sich das liest, klemmt der vermutlich einfach irgendwelche Lüfter da dran .


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. April 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> So wie sich das liest, klemmt der vermutlich einfach irgendwelche Lüfter da dran .


Wahrscheinlich alte vom Auto oder andere total ungeeignete.
Stefan könnte mal vorbei schauen und den mit Argumenten verkloppen bis er in der Ecke liegt. 
Aber dieses Lüfter tauschen ist wohl auch verbreitet. Macht ein Kollege von mir auch. Ich hab ihn darauf hingewiesen aber er meint das macht er öfter bei seinen ollen Cougar Netzteilen.


----------



## Captn (18. April 2016)

Von mir aus kann er das ja als Hobby machen. Aber man empfiehlt doch keinem offensichtlichen Laien mal so salopp den Lüfter bei nem alten Netzteil zu tauschen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. April 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Von mir aus kann er das ja als Hobby machen. Aber man empfiehlt doch keinem offensichtlichen Laien mal so salopp den Lüfter bei nem alten Netzteil zu tauschen.


Ich selbst wenn ich mich Mega gut damit auskenne, kein Netzteil mit anderem Lüfter ausstatten. Ich finde schon die Tatsache, dass ich dafür in einem Netzteil rumpfusxhen muss, beängstigend(hatte schon blöde Erfahrungen mit einem 230VAC 12VDC DVD Player Netzteile, nix schlimmes) , zudem verliert man dazu die offizielle Betriebserlaubnis. Ausserdem hat Mann öfter kein passendes Werkzeug für so was, wir zum Beispiel besitzen nicht mal einen Lötkolben.
Wenn das Netzteil noch ok ist und noch gebraucht wird, wäre mir persönlich so ein kaputtes Lager wurscht, wenn es aber eh Zeit ist es zu tauschen oder so, kann man es auch weggeben. Hab ich auch mit einem stark ratterndem Netzteil gemacht.


----------



## Captn (18. April 2016)

Wie gesagt, was der Thorsten (oder wie auch immer er heißt) macht ist mir ja Wumpe. Der kann sich von mir aus auch Kondensatoren an die Nase löten. Nur anderen empfehlen soll er das nicht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. April 2016)

Zum Glück ist der TE eh nicht drauf angesprungen. Von demher geht es jetzt nur darum, solchen leutwn klar zu machen, dass sie das nicht empfehlen sollten.


----------



## Pu244 (18. April 2016)

10 Jahre Garantie halte ich für eine gute Idee, auch wenn die Hersteller wohl nach folgender Formel vorgehen:

PCs landen im Schnitt nach 5 Jahren auf dem Abstellgleis und mit ihnen meist das Netzteil, Netzteile halten meist problemlos 10 Jahre durch (gibt ja noch genug funktionsfähige 386er) und von denen die kapuptt gehen vergißt die Mehrheit das sie Garantie hat oder es ist ihnen zu Aufwendig das Ding einzuschicken. Bleibt also noch eine winzige Zahl an Geräten die man tauschen muß und der Werbeeffekt ist gigantisch.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Erinnert ihr euch noch an die 'Warranty Wars' bei Festplatten?
> Als selbst das billigste Plättchen schon 5 Jahre Garantie bekommen hat?
> Und dann sind alle Hersteller wieder zurück gerudert??



Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber Mist bleibt nunmal Mist, egal wie oft er verzapft wurde.

Es war eigentlich nur Seagate. Die haben, als IBM seine Garantie auf 1 Jahr gesenkt hatte (schon allein deshalb können es gar nicht alle sein), ihre Garantie medienwirksam auf 5 Jahre verlängert. Der Rest hat es bei Garantien von 2-3 Jahren belassen, ausgenommen waren meist die Profimodelle. Irgendwann hat Seagate seine Garantie wieder gekürzt.

Es waren also nie alle Hersteller, sondern nur einer, also hör bitte auf so einen Müll zu verbreiten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. April 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber Mist bleibt nunmal Mist, egal wie oft er verzapft wurde.
> 
> Es war eigentlich nur Seagate. Die haben, als IBM seine Garantie auf 1 Jahr gesenkt hatte (schon allein deshalb können es gar nicht alle sein), ihre Garantie medienwirksam auf 5 Jahre verlängert. Der Rest hat es bei Garantien von 2-3 Jahren belassen, ausgenommen waren meist die Profimodelle. Irgendwann hat Seagate seine Garantie wieder gekürzt.
> 
> Es waren also nie alle Hersteller, sondern nur einer, also hör bitte auf so einen Müll zu verbreiten.


Wenn deine Aussage stimmen würde, wie konnte ich dann auf dieser Seite dann folgende Aussage finden:



> Seagate hatte die Garantiezeiten auf fünf Jahre erhöht, Maxtor zog im Herbst 2004 nach. Auch Hitachi liefert die Festplatten mit einer, wenn auch nur auf drei Jahre, verlängerten Garantiezeit aus.



Es haben also _ALLE_ nachgezogen, entgegen deiner Behauptung.

Und dann gibt es auch noch Solche Beiträge, wo Hersteller die Garntie gekürzt haben.

Daher erwarte ich, dass es hier ähnlich laufen wird.
Momentan finanzstarke Buden werden die Garantie auf unglaubliche Zeiträume wie z.B. 10 Jahre, erhöhen, um nicht so finanzstarke/große Läden aus dem Markt zu drängen.

Und wenn dann ein oder zwei Hersteller aus dem Markt ausgestiegen sind, nach ein paar Jahren, wird man wieder zurück rudern, weil die Netzteile doch nicht so lange halten.
Oder aber man wird die Garantie ablehnen und sich sehr kundenunfreundlich zeigen.

Dass 10 Jahre Garantie von Vorteil sind, ist also völliger Quatsch. Ist es eben nicht, da es fast schon unmöglich ist, dass ein Netzteil nach über 5 Jahren problemlosen (Dauer) Betrieb NICHT an "Verschleiß durch normalen Gebrauch" gestorben ist...

Daher sollte man das ganze auch nicht bejubeln sondern kritisch hinterfragen und sich auch mal die Garantie*bedingungen* durchlesen.
Denn Quantitativer Service muss eben NICHT besser sein als Qualitativer.

Daher können auch 5 Jahre Garantie besser sein als 10, eben weil man einerseits das ganze auch noch mit Zusatzleistungen wie z.B. Vorab Austausch im ersten Jahr (bevor jemand ankommt: Corsair bietet sowas NUR mit Kreditkarte an, was etwa 70% der deutschen ausschließt) mehr als ausgleichen...

Dazu kann man durchaus vermuten, dass das Marketing davon ausgeht, dass die meisten Leute entweder den RMA Weg nach 5 oder 7 Jahren gar nicht beschreiten oder die Rechnungen nicht so lange aufheben, so dass man schon aus formalen Gründen die Garantie gar nicht leisten muss.
Und den Rest kann man auch einfach so ablehnen...

Also hör auf, quantitativen Service so positiv darzustellen und 10 Jahre Garantie pauschal als super toll und gut darzustellen. Ob es das ist, muss sich erst noch zeigen. Ebenso, ob es Corsair in 10 Jahren noch gibt...


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Daher können auch 5 Jahre Garantie besser sein als 10, eben weil man einerseits das ganze auch noch mit Zusatzleistungen wie z.B. Vorab Austausch im ersten Jahr (bevor jemand ankommt: Corsair bietet sowas NUR mit Kreditkarte an, was etwa 70% der deutschen ausschließt) mehr als ausgleichen...



Wieso eigentlich nur mit Kreditkarte?
Das hab ich noch nie verstanden. 
Gibt es da eine Begründung von Corsair?


----------



## Philipus II (18. April 2016)

Durch die Kreditkartendaten hat man eine Sicherheit, falls das defekte Netzteil nicht eingesendet wird (oder nicht defekt ist).


----------



## Amon (18. April 2016)

Wie ist das denn mit meiner Frage zum P11, ich glaube die ist untergegangen. Kann man das auch für SLI nutzen wie das P10? Hat das mal wer getestet?

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy


----------



## Philipus II (19. April 2016)

Auch das P10 550W sollte man nicht dauerhaft überlasten. Das 550W ist nämlich anders als oft vermutet nicht identisch zu den stärkeren Versionen. Die Lebensdauer sinkt deutlich.


----------



## Pu244 (19. April 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wenn deine Aussage stimmen würde, wie konnte ich dann auf dieser Seite dann folgende Aussage finden:



Wenn du dir die Seite aufmerksam durchgelesen hättest, dann wäre dir aufgefallen das WD 3 und 5 Jahre anbietet, die 5 Jahre sind nur den Profiplatten vorbehalten. Außerdem war die Rede davon das Hitachi ebenfalls nur 3 Jahre anbietet.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Es haben also _ALLE_ nachgezogen, entgegen deiner Behauptung.



Fassen wir mal zusammen:
Seagate und Maxtor (die ich nichtmehr auf dem Plan hatte da sie irgendwann in Seagate aufgegangen sind haben durchgängig 5 Jahre Garantie geboten, Samsung, Hitachi und WD nicht. Nach meiner Rechnung macht das 2/5 oder 40%, das sind nach meinen Wissen nicht alle, denn das wären 100%.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und wenn dann ein oder zwei Hersteller aus dem Markt ausgestiegen sind, nach ein paar Jahren, wird man wieder zurück rudern, weil die Netzteile doch nicht so lange halten.
> Oder aber man wird die Garantie ablehnen und sich sehr kundenunfreundlich zeigen.



Die ganzen Netzteile der UraltPCs die heute noch laufen sagen mit etwas anderes, ein Netzteil das lange läuft ist durchaus machbar und wenn man nicht gerade grottige Elkos erwischt eher die Regel.  Wenn ein Hersteller an Grarantieansprüchen Bankrott geht, dann wohl in den ersten 5 Jahren und dann hat er es auch verdient mit seinem Müll unterzugehen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Daher sollte man das ganze auch nicht bejubeln sondern kritisch hinterfragen und sich auch mal die Garantie*bedingungen* durchlesen.
> Denn Quantitativer Service muss eben NICHT besser sein als Qualitativer.



Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen kritisch hinterfragen und alles miesmachen, du macht hier letzteres.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Daher können auch 5 Jahre Garantie besser sein als 10, eben weil man einerseits das ganze auch noch mit Zusatzleistungen wie z.B. Vorab Austausch im ersten Jahr (bevor jemand ankommt: Corsair bietet sowas NUR mit Kreditkarte an, was etwa 70% der deutschen ausschließt) mehr als ausgleichen...



Tatsache ist das, bei sonst identischen Bedingungen 10 Jahre besser sind als 5 Jahre. Im übrigen hat jeder den ich etwas genauer kenne eine Kreditkarte, bekommt man heute auch ganz einfach hinterher geworfen.




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dazu kann man durchaus vermuten, dass das Marketing davon ausgeht, dass die meisten Leute entweder den RMA Weg nach 5 oder 7 Jahren gar nicht beschreiten oder die Rechnungen nicht so lange aufheben, so dass man schon aus formalen Gründen die Garantie gar nicht leisten muss.
> Und den Rest kann man auch einfach so ablehnen...



Das es so eine Formel wohl gibt habe ich vor ein paar Seiten schon geschieben. Ablehnen wird man wohl keinen, es dürften wohl wirklich nur sehr wenige ihre Garantie zwischen den Jahren 5 und 10 einfordern.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Also hör auf, quantitativen Service so positiv darzustellen und 10 Jahre Garantie pauschal als super toll und gut darzustellen. Ob es das ist, muss sich erst noch zeigen. Ebenso, ob es Corsair in 10 Jahren noch gibt...



Eine längere Garantie ist für den Kunden per se gut, es gibt natürlich Leute die finden immer ein Haar in der Suppe und wenn sie es selbst reintun müssen. Ob es den Hersteller noch gibt ist natürlich die Frage, andererseits kann man sich die auch bei der EZB und dem Euro stellen und dann wäre ein Netzteil das geringste Problem. 



Amon schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn mit meiner Frage zum P11, ich glaube die ist untergegangen. Kann man das auch für SLI nutzen wie das P10? Hat das mal wer getestet?
> 
> Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy



Jedes Netzteil das mehr als 200W auf der 12V Schiene bereitstellen kann ist defakto SLI/CF fähig, die Frage ist mit welchen Karten. Früher waren alle Gurkenkarten SLI und CF fähig (ob sie das heute sind weiß ich mangels Interesse nicht).  Deshalb bewirbt  Listan auch die L9 Netzteile mit unterster Leistung als SLI fahig. Klar, zwei GeForce 6 6200 bekommt man damit immer zum laufen.

Zum DPP P11: da das Ding seine 550W voll erbringen kann spricht nichts dagegen zwei GTX 970 oder AMD Nanos zu betreiben, solange man sich mit OC zurückhält


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2016)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Auch das P10 550W sollte man nicht dauerhaft überlasten. Das 550W ist nämlich anders als oft vermutet nicht identisch zu den stärkeren Versionen. Die Lebensdauer sinkt deutlich.



Hast du das 550er P11 mal getestet bzw. mit dem P10 Modell verglichen?


----------



## Philipus II (19. April 2016)

Ja, das P11 550W hatte ich doch noch in der PCGH-Print.


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2016)

Ja, aber im Vergleich zum P10?
Soweit ist weiß, ist das die gleiche Plattform, nur auf Platin getrimmt.
Was ist denn genau anders im Vergleich zum P10?


----------



## Philipus II (19. April 2016)

Spannungsregulation und Restwelligkeit sind auch besser. Ist halt auch Half Bridge LLC mit DC-DC wie das P10, aber schon unterschiedlich.


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2016)

Wenn ich beide mal in der Hand hab, muss ich mir das mal genauer anschauen.
Jedenfalls konnte ich mit einem 550er P10 zwei GTX 780 problemlos betreiben.
Ich denke, dass das mit dem P11 auch möglich ist.


----------



## Adi1 (19. April 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jedenfalls konnte ich mit einem 550er P10 zwei GTX 780 problemlos betreiben.



Testweise schon, im Dauerbetrieb sicherlich nicht


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. April 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Nett, nett
> Ich habe keinen Platz für nen Benchtable hier und kaum geeignete Hardware. Einige BTX Rechner zum Beispiel. Oder ein Shuttle Rechner. Haupt PC soll bleiben wo er ist und Bastel PC bin ich am überlegen, ob ich nicht ein anderes Gehäuse dafür nehme, nachdem die Kabel für Ein Schalter abfallen. Theoretisch könnte ich mir sicher auch einen Benchtable bauen, habe auch ein Mainboard Tray aus nem alten OEM PC rumfahren und n leerer HDD Käfig. Dummerweise habe ich keine so groben Schrauben für das Tray :/



Oftmals muss man das Gehäuse 'modifizieren', um das DPS-500QB installieren zu können.
Das war bei meinem Antec TIan 650 Gehäuse der Fall, da musst ich bohren,.
Das Chieftec CH07B geht AFAIR ohne, das einzige Problem sind die Schrauben bzw das Montageblech.

Ins CM Storm Trooper wärs auch recht einfach einbaubar, brauchst halt 'nen Hammer und 'ne WaPu Zange, um 'ne Lasche umzulegen.

Ins Silverstone RV-01 müssts auch gehen, habs aber noch nicht getestet...


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Testweise schon, im Dauerbetrieb sicherlich nicht



Das Teil lief ein Jahr so, dann wurde auf eine GTX 980 Ti gewechselt und das Netzteil läuft immer noch mit der Karte.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. April 2016)

Der Alki hat doch auch fette HW an ein kleineres DPP gehangen. Bei dem rannte das doch auch.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. April 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen kritisch hinterfragen und alles miesmachen, du macht hier letzteres.


Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen einem Hersteller, der für guten Service Bekannt ist und einem Hersteller, der so tut, als hätte er guten Service.

Hast du schon mal von anderen Herstellern gehört, dass sie ein eingeschicktes Produkt vergeigt haben? Oder dass sie bei einem eingetroffenen Gerät behaupten, dass es nicht angekommen wäre??

Schau dir mal diesen Thread an.
Da sind einige drin, die von einem schlechten Corsair Service sprechen...


Und dann behauptest du, dass das miesmachen wäre, obwohl es 'ne ganze Latte an Beiträgen gibt, die von schlechtem Corsair Service sprechen??




Pu244 schrieb:


> Tatsache ist das, bei sonst identischen Bedingungen 10 Jahre besser sind als 5 Jahre. Im übrigen hat jeder den ich etwas genauer kenne eine Kreditkarte, bekommt man heute auch ganz einfach hinterher geworfen.


Ach und wie rechtfertigst du dann solche Aussagen von Nutzern?!
Nein, auch das ist nicht richtig, was du hier schreibst.

Es zählen nämlich eben NICHT nur solche Dinge wie Garantiedauer und die Bedingungen dafür sondern auch der Umgang mit den Kunden in der Praxis!

Und da haben wir dann auch wieder sowas:


sBronco schrieb:


> gilt aber nur für den ursprünglichen Käufer!!!!  Ich habe mir vor einem Jahr bei eBay ein HX750i gekauft, neu in ungeöffneter Originalverpackung. Ich dachte, bei so einem Top Hersteller, keine Probleme mehr.  Vor 4 Wochen ging mein Rechner aus und blieb aus, bis ich aus dem Keller ein noName NT eingebaut hatte.  Corsair verweigert jegliche Garantie oder Gewährleistung, da ich nicht der ursprüngliche Käufer bin, Punkt.  Ich könnte natürlich zum Anwalt gehen und das ganze einklagen, habe aber 300€ Selbstbeteiligung bei meiner Rechtsschutz, lohnt also nicht. Ich liege sogar noch innerhalb der Gesetzlichen Gewährleistungsfrist, so lange gibts das NT nämlich noch nicht zu kaufen.   Jetzt arbeitet ein beQuiet in meinem Rechner, seitdem sind auch die Startprobleme weg ( geht an, geht aus, geht an, geht aus, geht an, bleibt an, aber die Grafikkarte startet nicht, reboot, etc, etc...)  mir kommt KEIN Premiumprodukt vom Tophersteller Corsair jemals mehr in den Rechner, unter keinen Umständen.


[News] Corsair: Bis zu 10 Jahre Garantie für Netzteile - Auch rückwirkend

Dass die Gewährleistung nur für den Erstkäufer gilt, schreiben zwar auch andere Hersteller, aber in der Praxis sind sie dann doch etwas kulanter als es hier beschrieben wurde. Es mag dann zwar das eine oder andere Dokument vom Vorbesitzer verlangt werden, oft geht das aber auch so durch...

Und hier hast du ein Beispiel davon, wie das dann auch in der Praxis abläuft, mit der nicht transferierbaren Garantie - und das, obwohl er ein unbenutztes Gerät erworben hat...

Dass der Service kein Deutsch kann, ist ein weiterer Punkt, den man nicht gerade auf der Positivliste vermerken kann. Sowas sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein, einen deutschsprachigen Kontakt zu haben.


Im großen und ganzen hinterlässt das eben auch NICHT den Eindruck, als ob man an gutem Service interessiert wäre sondern nur, dass man nur das nötigste bietet und insbesondere Dinge hervorhebt, die das Marketing gut ausnutzen kann.

Corsair waren mit die ersten, die einen semi Fanless Modus implementiert hatten. Und das schaut dann im Ergebnis auch mal so aus. Beachte bitte den schönen roten 'Fail Award', weil das Netzteil bei Teillast abgeschaltet hat.
Und Philip hat auch mal Wärmebildaufnahmen von dem RM550 bei 50% Last gemacht, die eben auch eher belegen, dass das keine gute Idee ist...




Pu244 schrieb:


> Das es so eine Formel wohl gibt habe ich vor ein paar Seiten schon geschieben. Ablehnen wird man wohl keinen, es dürften wohl wirklich nur sehr wenige ihre Garantie zwischen den Jahren 5 und 10 einfordern.


Es werden sogar RMA Anfragen von Leuten abgelehnt, die ein original verpacktes Netzteil auf eBay kaufen.

Wie kannst du da erwarten, dass das in der Praxis dann besser läuft und man kulant mit den RMA Anfragen umgeht, obwohl es eben auch keinen Grund gibt, das anzunehmen!

Bei EVGA schaut es natürlich anders aus.
Das belegt auch diese Liste.
Schau mal, wo EVGA steht und wo Corsair steht.

Kleiner Tipp: 
EVGA ist (unter den IT 'Experten') ziemlich weit oben.
Corsair musst du unter den 'Nullnummern' suchen, mit gar keinen positiven Bewertungen.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Eine längere Garantie ist für den Kunden per se gut, es gibt natürlich Leute die finden immer ein Haar in der Suppe und wenn sie es selbst reintun müssen. Ob es den Hersteller noch gibt ist natürlich die Frage, andererseits kann man sich die auch bei der EZB und dem Euro stellen und dann wäre ein Netzteil das geringste Problem.


Durch Widerholungen wird das, was du hier sagst, nicht richtiger...

Eine längere Garantie ist eben NICHT per se gut, ganz im Gegenteil. Insbesondere wenn die Garantiebedingungen mehr Löcher als ein schweizer Käse haben...

Der oben verlinkte Beitrag aus dem Tweak PC Forum schaut auch nicht so aus, als ob er deine Position bestätigen würde...
Denn das ist ja wohl ein Beispiel aus der Praxis, dass eher nicht für Kulanz bzw generelles Handeln im Sinne des Kunden auf Seiten von Corsair spricht. Andere Hersteller handhaben solche Dinge anders und vorallen Dingen besser.
Natürlich darf dann niemand offiziell sagen, dass man auch dem Zweitkäufer das Ding tauscht, daher muss man eben vorher *anrufen.*
Das ist immer noch die beste Möglichkeit, Dinge zu klären.

Und wie kann man jetzt Corsair anrufen? Haben die irgendwo eine Telefonnumer in der Dokumentation zu ihren Geräten hinterlegt? Oder eine Anschrift?
Nein, haben sie nicht!

Gut, das hat Silverstone auch nicht, immerhin gibt es aber eine eMailadresse auf einem der Dokumente.
Und auf der Website findest dann auch 'ne Telefonnummer, mit der du die Leute dort erreichen kannst....
Nicht optimal, aber immerhin besser als gar keine Telefonnummer...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. April 2016)

Eine lange Garantie erscheint einigen blöden Leuten dann halt als Argument,dass alle Corsair kaufen sollen.


----------



## Philipus II (20. April 2016)

Als ob ihr das zulassen würdet


----------



## Rolk (20. April 2016)

Eine kurze Zwischenfrage zum Fujitsu DPS-500QB: Im idle habe ich das NT bei einem Testaufbau schon gehört. Es war überdurchschnittlich laut. Wie verhält es sich unter Last? Dreht es noch deutlich auf oder verhällt es sich unauffälliger im Vergleich zu anderen NT?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. April 2016)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Als ob ihr das zulassen würdet


Es gibt mehr Dumme als (Teil) Experten. Das Computer Base beweist das.


----------



## Gripschi (20. April 2016)

Redest du von Corsair Mitarbeitern? :pfeiff:

Leider reichen vielen solche Tests wo eigentlich nicht getestet wird.

Marketing tut der Rest. Sieht man ja bei 10 Jahren Garantie mit paar Scheunentoren.

Gestern hier gelesen: Silverstone empfohlen weil die viel Erfahrung haben da sie schon lange Nt bauen.

Ist so gesehen auch nicht gut. BQ baut auch lange und hat teils trotzdem nicht immer empfehlenswerte dabei.

Viele wollen doch gar nix darüber wissen Hauptsache läuft und hat paar LEDs am besten Semi Passiv da es ja Lüfter schont Und die Komponenten 200° aushalten.

Ist das gleiche bei Gpus, Probleme hat ja nur AMD bei NV läuft alles. Wobei ich über deren Treiber ein Lied singen könnte über funktionieren.

Die Leute bilden sich Ihre Meinung über Hörensagen und tollen Reviews.

Gesendet von meinem FP1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. April 2016)

Seasonic hat die längste Erfahrung, trotzdem sind die nicht alle supergeil


----------



## Amon (20. April 2016)

Wie war das noch? Es gibt keinen schlechten Hersteller, es gibt nur miese Modellreihen.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (20. April 2016)

Hmm Intertech? Rhombutech?


----------



## Amon (20. April 2016)

Ja ok. Es gibt wenige schlechte Hersteller. 😉

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. April 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Eine kurze Zwischenfrage zum Fujitsu DPS-500QB: Im idle habe ich das NT bei einem Testaufbau schon gehört. Es war überdurchschnittlich laut. Wie verhält es sich unter Last? Dreht es noch deutlich auf oder verhällt es sich unauffälliger im Vergleich zu anderen NT?


Es ändert sich nicht soo viel. Habs auf 400W oder so gebracht und der Lüfter dreht nicht hörbar auf.
Im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Netzteilen 



Amon schrieb:


> Wie war das noch? Es gibt keinen schlechten Hersteller, es gibt nur miese Modellreihen.


Das würd ich so nicht sagen wollen.

Die Frage ist eher, wie man 'schlechte Hersteller' definieren würde...

Hersteller, die mehr auf Marketing und weniger auf die Produkte und deren Service Wert legen?
Hersteller, die Lügen und betrügen, wo es nur geht?
Äußerst BWL orientierte und nach BWL Lehrbuch geführte Firmen.

Da gibt es einiges, was man hier nennen könnte...

Und diese 'schlechten Hersteller' sollte man auch nicht empfehlen und davon abraten.
Dazu gehört auch sich in Foren zu verhalten wie Elefanten in Porzellan Läden...
Oder Produkte falsch zu bewerben/bezeichnen...


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. April 2016)

Mir war langweilig und so...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cameopower (22. April 2016)

Hey Leute,
mir stellt sich seit einiger Zeit eine Frage, zu deren Antwort ich nicht die passenden Stichworte in der Suchfunktion finde. Seit ich in diesem Forum bin, beschäftige ich mich immer mehr mit Hardware und bin mir erst über die Bedeutung eines guten Netzteils bewusst geworden. 

Als ich hier im Forum meine Anfrage zu passender Hardware gestellt hatte, habe ich wie bestimmt 50 – 60% der Anfragenden auch eine erste eigene Kreation aufgelistet. Dabei war das L8 von be quiet. Hatte nach der Zeit mit reinen Chinakrachern schon selbst auf be quiet umgesattelt (ob 2008 das Straight Power E5 gut war, keine Ahnung. Das PC-Fachgeschäft hatte keine Beratung für mich übrig. Die haben bestellt und zusammengebaut was ich denen ausgedruckt mitgebracht hatte). Für den neuen Rechner wollte ich wieder eins von bq. Zur Anfrage hier im Forum hatte ich damals 50 Euro veranschlagt und war dann verwundert als mir Netzteile für 70, 80, 90 Euro vorgeschlagen wurden. Erklärungen später habe ich verstanden, dank der Spezialisten hier unter uns. 

Was mir jetzt immer im Kopf rumschwirrt, wurde hier irgendwo sicher schon einmal diskutiert. Aber ich finde es leider nicht. Darum entschuldigt bitte wenn die Frage schon 100 Mal da war.

Ich finde es unverantwortlich von den Herstellern stellenweise so minderwertigen Kram noch teuer zu verkaufen. Wer als Kunde keinen Plan hat und nicht den Weg hier her findet, kauft doch dann wirklich son 800 Watt Städtenetzteil oder what ever. Kann ein Netzteil was nicht “noname“ ist wirklich die ganze Hardware mitreißen?

Ich finde bei Grafikkarten sollte es eine Empfehlungsliste, ähnlich einer Kompatibilitätsliste geben. Nur zu sagen wir empfehlen mindestens ein 600 Watt Netzteil, finde ich nicht als ausreichend!

Klar wollen oder dürfen die Hersteller kein Joint Venture mit Netzteilherstellern machen. Dennoch könnten Grafikkarten-Hersteller doch mal sagen auf was man bei Netzteilen achten sollte. Und die Netzteilhersteller sollten klar damit rausrücken wie die Netzteile aufgebaut sind. Habe ewig gebraucht bis ich bei der neuen Pure Power 9 Reihe gefunden habe dass es die Raider Technik (ist das richtig geschrieben?) ist. Bin bei der Art von Sucher aber auch sehr unbedarft. 

Hier haben sich einige Leute die Zeit genommen und Listen mit guten Netzteilen zusammen getragen, aber da draußen weiß doch keiner worauf er achten muss.


----------



## Rolk (22. April 2016)

Wie sind eigentlich die neuen be quiet B8 gegenüber den älteren be quiet S8 einzuschätzen? Letztere hatten den Ruf zumindest ab dem 450W Modell noch relativ solide zu sein, wie siehts mit den neuen aus?


----------



## Philipus II (22. April 2016)

Die älteren S7 sind besser. In jeder Hinsicht.


----------



## Rolk (22. April 2016)

Die S7 sind besser als die S8? 

Ok, wieder was gelernt.


----------



## iGameKudan (22. April 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Die S7 sind besser als die S8?
> 
> Ok, wieder was gelernt.


Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, ist das L9 ja ein S7 mit besserem Lüfter, das S8/B8 (das B steht für die Bulk-Version des S8) ein stark abgespecktes S7.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. April 2016)

Nein, S8 sind eher auf der L8 Plattform basierend.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. April 2016)

Also einigermaßen brauchbar bis in die untere Mittelklasse. 
Mal ne Frage an die Netzteil - Löter :
Kann man bei Multi Rail Netzteilen mit absolut bescheuerter Rail Aufteilung die Rails zusammen löten, z. B. Beim L7"530 o. Ä.? Was für Auswirkungen hat das auf den Sicherungschip?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. April 2016)

Also einigermaßen brauchbar bis in die untere Mittelklasse. 
Mal ne Frage an die Netzteil - Löter :
Kann man bei Multi Rail Netzteilen mit absolut bescheuerter Rail Aufteilung die Rails zusammen löten, z. B. Beim L7"530 o. Ä.? Was für Auswirkungen hat das auf den Sicherungschip?


----------



## Amon (22. April 2016)

Würdest du echt in einem Netzteil rum löten?


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. April 2016)

Macht(e) doch auch z.B. Enhance auch z.B. für Silverstone...



Amon schrieb:


> Würdest du echt in einem Netzteil rum löten?


Das ist nicht das Problem.
Das Problem ist, wenn man Dine macht, ohne Plan zu haben, die auch noch Auswirkungen auf die Spezifikationen des Netzteils hat.
Dazu gehört zum Beispiel der Lüfter...

Hab selbst auch schon interessante Dinge gemacht wie z.B. die Rails bei einigen älteren umgelötet (von 2 Rails für CPU auf nur eine, dazu dann auch noch ein weiteres PCIe Kabel mit 2 Anschlüssen oder so)...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. April 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Würdest du echt in einem Netzteil rum löten?


Ne Mittlerweile nicht mehr
Ne ich meine so weil ich merke hoppla - mein L7 530 schaltet instant ab, wenn meine Gtx 780 auf Last geht nachträglich die 12V zusammen löten


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. April 2016)

Och, warum ignoriert ihr denn alle diese Bildchen?

Falscher Hersteller? Wird bei euch alles geblockt, was von diesem Hersteller kommt?  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkScorpion (22. April 2016)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen das ich mich zu wenig in Netzteilen auskenne, um zu wissen was das ist bzw von welchem Hersteller.


----------



## br0da (22. April 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wie sind eigentlich die neuen be quiet B8 gegenüber den älteren be quiet S8 einzuschätzen?



Die B-Modelle werden ohne Karton, nur in Poppfolie verschickt, finde ich etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Zudem gibt's wieder die klassische Farbcodierung der Kabel, auch sind die Kabel nicht gesleevt.
Technisch ist B8 = S8.



Philipus II schrieb:


> Die älteren S7 sind besser. In jeder Hinsicht.



Hm, wirklich in jeder Hinsicht?
Bei den 400W Modellen mag das S7 mit besserer Effizienz schon einen Vorteil haben, aber zwischen den 500W Modellen liegen immerhin knapp 10€.
Ob nun Raider oder Performance A sollte doch bei Ripple und Spannungsstabilität keine Rolle spielen, beide Kämpfen in Tests mit ihrem Nachteil der Gruppenregulation.
Das ist für mich eher ein Gleichstand.
Die Effizienz bleibt der Vorteil des S7, brüllen tut das S8 mit neuerem Lüfter aber doch sicher auch nicht.
Jemand der wirklich mit niedrigem Budget einen Computer baut, der könnte hier doch schon in Versuchung geraten, die 10€ zu sparen?
Alle anderen sollten sich dann ja sowieso etwas anderes suchen...



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Och, warum ignoriert ihr denn alle diese Bildchen?



Das sind wohl die Daughterboards aus deinem RMi?
Bei dem ganzen SMD Kram auf dem Board des PWM Controllers sehe ich jetzt nichts auffälliges, neben deinen Brandspuren sehe ich auf dem Board für die modularen Anschlüsse auch nichts.


----------



## Philipus II (22. April 2016)

Natürlich sind die System Power 8 günstiger. Das ists aber auch


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (22. April 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Och, warum ignoriert ihr denn alle diese Bildchen?
> 
> Falscher Hersteller? Wird bei euch alles geblockt, was von diesem Hersteller kommt?
> 
> ...



Da ich nirgends ein Name/Label sehe, NoName  und deswegen gekonnt ignoriert


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Och, warum ignoriert ihr denn alle diese Bildchen?
> 
> Falscher Hersteller? Wird bei euch alles geblockt, was von diesem Hersteller kommt?
> 
> ...



Also, Corsair RMi natürlich. 
Du brennst aber wirklich alles ab.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. April 2016)

[Kaufberatung/Sammelthread] Welches Netzteil fur mein System? - ComputerBase Forum
Ist das wirklich so schlimm? Das V550 hätte ich über den E10 500 angesiedelt.


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2016)

Das V550 ist in der Tat zu teuer, für das, was es liefert. Dazu die beschissenen Flachbandkabel.
Man kauft sowas, wenn man auf Voll Modular steht -- das Super FLower Leadex ist ja kaum lieferbar.
Ansonsten sehe ich das E10 vorne, da es schlicht das bessere Gesamtpaket liefert.


----------



## Philipus II (23. April 2016)

Das Leadex ist jetzt doch wieder verfügbar. Das V550 ist zwischen Gold und Platinum anzusiedeln.


----------



## Tyler654 (23. April 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so schlimm? Das V550 hätte ich über den E10 500 angesiedelt.



Ja.

Was Cooler Master mit dem V550SM/V550 gemacht hat, ist das reinste Trauerspiel:

*V550SM:*

+ Erstklassige Spannungsregulation
+ Viele Feststoffkondensatoren auf der Sekundärseite um Peaks abzufangen
- Mittelmäßiger Lüfter mit Kugellager
- Ein paar Su'scon Elkos verbaut

*V550:*

+ Guter Lüfter
- Schlechtere Spannungsregulation
- Schlechtere Hold-Up Time
- Sehr hoher Einschaltstrom
- Billige Kabel
- weniger Feststoffkondensatoren
- ...aber Hauptsache japanischen Elkos sind drin (auch wenn deren Specs nicht gut passen)

=> Das Ding ist teurer und insgesamt schlechter als Vorgänger

Da haben sie eine hervorragende Plattform im Angebot, aber setzen sie wegen einer Mischung aus Geiz und BWL in den Sand. Die bekommen es einfach nicht auf die Reihe, ein sinnvolles Netzteil anzubieten. Man hätte bloß den Silencio Lüfter in das V550SM packen, die paar Su'scon Elkos durch bessere ersetzen, das ATX-Kabel durch einen Kunststoffring absichern und vielleicht noch die Kabel komplett in schwarz ausliefern sollen. Und schon hätte das E10 einen absolut empfehlenswerten Konkurrenten.

Das wäre zwar technisch besser, aber dann kann man ja nicht mehr "Japanese Capacitors" auf den Karton schreiben, was ja nun gar nicht sein darf...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. April 2016)

Echt, okay. 
Ein Corsair Tx650 sollte aber wohl wirklich aus nem PC mit 3770 und 390 raus, oder? Ich hab ihm dann zum SuperFlower Leadex Gold 550 geraten, er kauft jetzt wohl das 650er... Aber immerhin sonst hätte er en RMi 750 gekauft. Er wollte anscheinend wohl 6 Pin 2*8 Pin Adapter kaufen, wovon ich ihm dringlichst abgeraten hab.... Wusste gar nicht das es solche Brandbeschleuniger überhaupt gibt ^^


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2016)

Ein Corsair TX 650?
Kannst du das näher eingrenzen? Davon gibt es gefühlt 20 verschiedene Modelle. Von "geht noch so" bis "du meine Fresse".


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. April 2016)

Keine Ahnung welches er hatte. Anscheinend hat es nur einen PCIe 6 Pin soll aber unter 5 Jahre sein


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2016)

Die TX Modelle haben durch die Bank alle 8 Pin PCIe Stecker.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. April 2016)

Keine Ahnung. 
Er hat daran eine der dickeren HD 7850 angeschlossen.... 
Aber er kauft sich ja eh ein neues


----------



## DarkScorpion (23. April 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das V550 ist in der Tat zu teuer, für das, was es liefert. Dazu die beschissenen Flachbandkabel.
> Man kauft sowas, wenn man auf Voll Modular steht -- das Super FLower Leadex ist ja kaum lieferbar.
> Ansonsten sehe ich das E10 vorne, da es schlicht das bessere Gesamtpaket liefert.


Kannst du mir mal schreiben warum das E10 das bessere Gesamtpaket ist. Ich bin in einer Facebookgruppe, da wird das Super Flower als der heilige Gral hingestellt und das E10 soll nur Mittelklasse sein. Aber mir gehe  halt die Argumente aus,  und fachlich Bin ich einfach nicht so sehr mit NT bewandert


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2016)

Frag doch mal nach, wieso das Super Flower der heilige Gral sein soll?
Weils japanische Caps hat?
Das mit den japanischen Caps ist schlicht Unsinn. Es gibt gute und weniger gute Caps, wo die herkommen oder welche Firma die herstellt, ist dabei völlig irrelevant.
Der superteure japanische Cap nutzt dir nichts, wenn die Schaltung für den Eimer ist. 

Das E10 bietet deswegen das beste Paket für den Preis, weils technisch aktuell ist und sich keine Schwächen leistet, weil es sehr leise arbeitet und der Support gut ist.
Klar kann jetzt der Super Flower Jünger erzählen, dass er die bunten Stecker des E10 nicht gut findet oder sonst was, aber das hat nichts mit dem Gesamtpaket zu tun, das ist subjektive, individuelle Meinungsmache.
Ich nutze z.B. Verlängerungen, ich sehe die bunten Stecker vom, BeQuiet nicht. Ich finde aber gut, dass die welche haben, denn dadurch kann ich eine Fehlerquelle minimieren.
So kenne ich genug Leute, die mal einen 8 Pin EPS Stecker in eine Buchse gesteckt haben, die eigentlich einen 6+2 PCIe Stecker versorgt -- warum? Weils passte und alles schwarz ist.
Was nach dem Einschalten passiert ist, kann man sich denken.


----------



## DarkScorpion (23. April 2016)

Ich finde gerade den Post nicht. Aber sinngemäß schrieben sie das die Super Flower die besseren Caps haben, und bei Bequiet dort massivst gespart wurde. Dann würden mir Ripplewerte gezeigt wo das Super Flower nur irgendwas mit 13 hatte und das bequiet e10 irgendwas von 40. 

Aber die sind auch der Meinung das Singlerail bei 550 Watt ok ist und Multi Rail keine Vorteile bietet


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2016)

Ja, bessere Caps. Genau. 
Und das mit den Ripple Werten ist auch Wumpe.
Es gibt eine ATX Spezifikation. Solange das Netzteil die in dem Leistungsbereich einhalten kann, das es leisten soll, ist alles bestens.

Multi Rail ist immer ein Vorteil, allerdings solltes es mehr als 2 Rails sein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. April 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ich finde gerade den Post nicht. Aber sinngemäß schrieben sie das die Super Flower die besseren Caps haben, und bei Bequiet dort massivst gespart wurde.


Das ist glatt gelogen.
Die Teapo SJ in dem E10 sind sogar in der 10mm Ausführung besser als die im SF verwendeten SF KZE. Verlinke dazu den 'über Kondensatoren, Hersteller und Spezifikationen' Thread von mir, in dem ich ein wenig auf den japanischen Kondensatoren Bullshit-Hype eingegangen bin...

Das geht mir echt auf die Nerven, dieser völlige Blödsinn...


DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Dann würden mir Ripplewerte gezeigt wo das Super Flower nur irgendwas mit 13 hatte und das bequiet e10 irgendwas von 40.


...was in der Praxis keinerlei Vorteile bietet...

Denn es ist nicht die Frage, was besser ist, sondern was man in der Praxis davon hat.



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Aber die sind auch der Meinung das Singlerail bei 550 Watt ok ist und Multi Rail keine Vorteile bietet


Multi Rail ist immer besser, wenn es gescheit umgesetzt wurde. ...
Insbesondere wenn 3 und mehr Rails vohranden sind, da man das ganze so niedriger absichern kann, wenn man es denn wollen würde.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. April 2016)

Jetzt zwar nicht 100% über Netzteile aber
Kann es sein das meine GT230 (heute in Nem Paket gekauft) einen Kurzschluss aufm PCB hat und das Silverstone SST ST50F ES 500Watt  zum Abschalten bringt? Mit allen anderen Grafikkarten ist das kein Problem


----------



## tsd560ti (23. April 2016)

Anders (bewusst spitz) gefragt, wenn sich das E10 keine Schwächen leistet und schon alles beherrscht, wozu gibt es dann das P11 und wird auch gekauft/als Sahnestück empfohlen? 

So wäre doch das Leadex auch das Sahnestück des GoldenGreen, welches auch alle Spezifikationen erfüllt.


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Anders (bewusst spitz) gefragt, wenn sich das E10 keine Schwächen leistet und schon alles beherrscht, wozu gibt es dann das P11 und wird auch gekauft/als Sahnestück empfohlen?
> 
> So wäre doch das Leadex auch das Sahnestück des GoldenGreen, welches auch alle Spezifikationen erfüllt.



Willst du echt das Super Flower HX mit dem E10 vergleichen?
Das HX konkuriert mit dem L9.
Das Leadex Gold mit dem E10 und das Leadex Platin mit dem P11.
Und das P11 wird hier kaum noch empfohlen, da eben das E10 völlig ausreichend ist und wer sich ein Multi GPU System zulegen will, hat sicher das Geld für ein P11.


----------



## tsd560ti (23. April 2016)

Er hat das Geld für ein P11, aber welcher Grund bewegt einen dazu, mehr für dieses Gerät auszugeben? 
Ist es dann der gleiche Grund, den (kleinen preislichen) Schritt vom E10 zum Leadex Gold zu tätigen?

Edit: An das HX kann ich ebenso wie an das E10 eine R9 390 sorgenfrei dranhängen, Spannungsregulation passt dank DC-DC. Zudem ist es auch Gold-zertifiziert. 
Da bleibt das S7, ähem L9 sehr weit hinter, wenn man schon bei einer R9 380 anfängt an den Fingernägeln zu knabbern und der Dauer-Betrieb mit einer R9 390 nicht gut für die Hardware ist/sein kann.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. April 2016)

Das HX ist für die meisten dank des Preises attraktiver, viele nehmen da aber eher das G450/550M


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2016)

Das P11 bietet eben eine bessere Ausstattung als das E10.
Wer die nicht braucht, ist mit dem E10 bestens bedient.
Das gleiche kannst du auch auf das Leadex ummünzen. Braucht man das Platin? Sicher nicht, das Gold reicht aus.
Und wieso sollte jemand, der sich das E10 kaufen will, das Leadex nehmen?


----------



## tsd560ti (23. April 2016)

-50Watt mehr Leistung für OC Experimente oder GTX970-SLI
-Dritter PCIe Stecker für MB, Soundkarte oder Asus Ares III (D-GPU Karten allgemein)
-Andere Kabelstränge (4x IDE wird auf zwei Stränge aufgeteilt sein, 3x i.d.R. an einem Strang mit FDD)

Das sind für mich alles positive Aspekte, die mir auf die geplante Laufzeit von 5 Jahren eine gewisse Flexibilität einräumen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. April 2016)

Ich persönlich finde das SuperFlower Leadex auch sehr gut. Die dummen Flachbandkabel sehen halt mies aus.


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. April 2016)

Ich habe momentan einen Kollegen der von seinem Thermaltake Netzteil weg will weil es zu Problemen mit seiner 390 führt und das System instabil läuft, er möchte allerdings nur bei Amazon bestellen und hat mich jetzt gefragt was man nehmen kann. Also mal in meine Liste bei Geizhals geschaut und erstmal gestaunt warum fast alle Preise momentan für gängige Netzteile so hoch sind speziell bei Amazon. Teilweise zahlt man 10-20€ über dem eigentlichen Wert des Netzteils .
Hat jemand ein Netzteil welches momentan für 50-70€ bei Amazon verfügbar ist und für einen 390x + FX8350 reicht, 70€ ist hier wirklich die maximale Grenzer sonst würde er wieder irgendwas von Termaltake oder Xilence nehmen ,


----------



## tsd560ti (24. April 2016)

Super Flower SF-450P14XE Golden Green HX 80Plus Gold Netzteil (450 Watt) Super Flower SF-450P14XE Golden Green HX 80Plus Gold: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Das HX450 wäre in dem Bereich nicht schlecht, das kann schon wirklich ordentlich liefern. Mit dem 8350 könnte es aber in CPU+GPU Last schon eng werden.

Edit: Das hier ist ein wenig über Budget und basiert auf dem guten SS-G550, da gibt es außer hoher Lautstärke keine Knackpunkte. XFX P1-550G-TS3X 550W 80+ Gold Certified Wired Single Rail XFX P1-550G-TS3X 550W 80+ Gold Certified Wired Single: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. April 2016)

Das dachte ich mir auch das Superlux oder das Coolermaster G450m wären sonst auch meine Empfehlung gewesen aber 500+ Watt sollten es bei der Kombi schon sein oder?


----------



## tsd560ti (24. April 2016)

Wenn alles auf Stock bleibt sollten die 450er keine Probleme machen, über 500 wird man da nicht kommen. 

Das hier könnte auch noch interessant sein: XFX P1-550S-XXB9 Core Edition Full Wired PC-Netzteil (550 Watt, ATX) XFX P1-550S-XXB9 Core Edition Full Wired PC-Netzteil: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. April 2016)

Wie verhält sich der Lüfter von dem XFX? Bleibt der bei knappen 70-80% Auslastung leiser als die übrigen Komponenten im Pc, wie ist es generell mit der Langlebigkeit des Lüfters bestellt?
Was steckt denn da für eine Plattform drunter bzw. Hersteller?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. April 2016)

Das ist die sehr gute G550 Seasonic Plattform. 
Kannst dir merken : XFX= Seasonic Geräte


----------



## tsd560ti (24. April 2016)

Der Lüfter (zumindest vom TS) war DBB oder FDB, also ein recht langlebiges Lager.


----------



## RofflLol (24. April 2016)

Was ist das Schlimmste Netzteil was ihr kennt? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Icedaft (24. April 2016)

Inter-Tech SL-500 550W ATX 2.2 (88882009) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. April 2016)

RofflLol schrieb:


> Was ist das Schlimmste Netzteil was ihr kennt?



Auf Ebay diverser Müll immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonst hatte ich hier mal ein sehr schlechtes Thermaltake(-and-throw) TR500PP, das hat nicht mal bei Kurzschluss abgeschaltet. Sonst war das eigentlich okay, sehr gut gesleevte Kabel, reichlich IDE, Status Anzeige hinten....


----------



## RofflLol (24. April 2016)

Das Netzteil ist wahrhaftig. Eine Bombe... oben steht vorallem 750watt und unten drunter 150 watt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## iGameKudan (24. April 2016)

RofflLol schrieb:


> Was ist das Schlimmste Netzteil was ihr kennt?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


TS Power TS-550W - hat 2009 12,90€ gekostet.

Finde zwar keine Bilder, aber das sagt alles...
VORSICHT ! - Billig Netzteile aus Fernost...

Leider sind die Linls von den Bildern tot.


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2016)

RofflLol schrieb:


> Was ist das Schlimmste Netzteil was ihr kennt?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk



Immer noch das hier.
Zement als PFC. 
China-Boller: Hantol Silent 7   Watt mit Fake-PFC aus Zement


----------



## RofflLol (24. April 2016)

Das grenzt doch an KV oder  wer auf so dumme ideen kommt gehört echt... Puh was soll man dazu sagen


----------



## Vipaah11 (24. April 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Immer noch das hier.
> Zement als PFC.
> China-Boller: Hantol Silent 7 Watt mit Fake-PFC aus Zement



Oha...


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. April 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Der Lüfter (zumindest vom TS) war DBB oder FDB, also ein recht langlebiges Lager.



Wie laut wird denn der Lüfter unter Last Seasonic Netzteile neigen ja dazu gerne mal lauter zu werden?


----------



## tsd560ti (24. April 2016)

120mm mit 2000rpm und es ist kein Silentwings, also dürfte gut dröhnen.


----------



## DerFoehn (24. April 2016)

Die G550 basierten Netzteile sind  größtenteils nicht die leisesten, wenn ich das aus diversen Tests richtig im Kopf habe.


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. April 2016)

Puh dann kann man das Modell vergessen lauter als 30 dB(A) sollte das Netzteil nicht unter Last werden gibt den sonst noch Alternativen bzw. warum sind momentan Netzteil wie das G550M oder das Superflower HX Golden Green so teuer?


----------



## Philipus II (25. April 2016)

Die Preise sind die üblichen Standard-Preise, denke ich. Wenn nicht gerade der Dollar weider einbricht wird es abgesehen von Aktions-Preisen keine größeren Senkungen geben, denke ich. Bei 2.000 Umdrehungen pro Minute würde auch ein SilentWings nichts helfen, das ist einfach ziemlich laut.


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. April 2016)

Naja ich meine mich erinner zu können ein HX Golden Green 450 für knappe 50-55€ bekommen zu haben das 550 war damals nicht wirklich viel teurer jetzt ist führt es der erste Händler ab über 70€, das Antec wird überhaupt nicht mehr verkauft und auch das Lc Power LC9550 gabs doch schon deutlich günstiger. Das 2000 Umdrehungen mit keinem Lüfter leise sind ist mir auch klar mir gehts nur darum das es schlicht und einfach zu laut ist wenn das Netzteil Laustärken der Grafikkarte unter Last erzeugt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. April 2016)

Das LC ist nicht so toll. Das verreckt bei Überlast, allerdings ohne Effekt auf die Hardware. 
Es gibt auch Tests, Bei denen das CoolerMaster G450M knappe 45 Euro kostet. Heut fast 60


----------



## der pc-nutzer (25. April 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Das hier könnte auch noch interessant sein: XFX P1-550S-XXB9 Core Edition Full Wired PC-Netzteil (550 Watt, ATX) XFX P1-550S-XXB9 Core Edition Full Wired PC-Netzteil: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r



Nicht wirklich, da steckt ein Seasonic S12II drin


----------



## Philipus II (25. April 2016)

Ja, das war halt vor dem Absturz des Euro und dem Höhenflug des US-Dollars. Auch Netzteile werden nunmal ab Werk in Dollar gehandelt. Sinkt der Euro, werden alle Netzteile früher oder später teurer. Der Dollarist gut 20 Prozent teurer geworden im Vegrleich zu von vor zwei Jahren, dementsprechend sind auch die Preise für PC-Komponenten gestiegen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. April 2016)

Servus, kann ein Netzteil so teildefekt sein, dass es ums verrecken mit einer bestimmten Grafikkarte kein Bild ausgeben will (mit anderem geht das aber) mit ner anderen Grafikkarte aber schon?
Und willkürlich resettet? 
Konkret geht es um mein Cougar A350 (1*6 Pin, wahrscheinlich also Rev. 1), um eine 550 ti und als anderes um ein SuperFlower SF400P12P und eine 9600GT. Und um einen HP 5800 micro Tower. Mit E5400.  
Mit dem SuperFlower läuft die 550ti in einem anderen PC wunderbar. Setze ich in den anderen (E2220,  Asus i945 Mainboard, 3Gb DDR2, 80Gb Seagate 7200.7...) das Cougar A350, gibt die 550ti kein Bild mehr aus. 
HP PC und 550ti und SuperFlower hab ich noch nicht probiert, langfristig möchte ich dem SuperFlower keine 550ti zumuten. Die 9600GT zwar eigentlich auch nicht, aber sonst wird mein kleiner Bruder unerträglich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. April 2016)

Nein

Es kann aber sein, dass es irgendwelche Wechselwirkungen gibt, die zu inkompatibilitäten führen...
Dagegen kannst dann auch nicht wirklich was machen, ist halt 'ne Eigenschaft von ATX...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. April 2016)

Kann es sein dass der 6 Pin  einfach nix liefert? Meine X1950 pro gibt daran auch kein Bild mehr aus


----------



## Sirthegoat (27. April 2016)

Hat jemand schon mal was von einem Jersey CP4-420 v2.0 gehört wie schlimm ist das Ding was kann man dem ungefähr  zutrauen Alter ist unbekannt lief bisher mit einer GTX960 und einem Operon 170 ().


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. April 2016)

!google heroic register reader

Need to say more?


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal was von einem Jersey CP4-420 v2.0 gehört wie schlimm ist das Ding was kann man dem ungefähr  zutrauen Alter ist unbekannt lief bisher mit einer GTX960 und einem Operon 170 ().



Ich kenne kein Jersey Netzteil, das auch nur im Ansatz brauchbar ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. April 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne kein Jersey Netzteil, das auch nur im Ansatz brauchbar ist.


Ich schon.
Die Jersey Modular Teile waren FSP Epsilon, also durchaus brauchbar, aber nicht gut.
Und das ist auch schon fast 10 Jahre her.


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich schon.
> Die Jersey Modular Teile waren FSP Epsilon, also durchaus brauchbar, aber nicht gut.
> Und das ist auch schon fast 10 Jahre her.



Die Dinger vor 10 Jahen hatte ich nun wirklich nicht mehr auf dem Schirm.


----------



## Sirthegoat (28. April 2016)

Naja das scheint 10 Jahre alt zu sein modular ist es allerdings nicht merkwürdig finde ich das sich angeblich bis zu 36A von der 12 Volt Schiene abrufen lassen vor 10 Jahren war das doch eher unüblich oder nicht?


----------



## tsd560ti (28. April 2016)

Jo, vor allem für einen Kracher ist das schon viel, vielleicht der Auslösewert der OCP (OverCurrentPuff)


----------



## Sirthegoat (28. April 2016)

Wie viel Toleranz sollte die 12 Volt ungefährt haben bekomme im Bios 12,6 Volt angezeigt das kommt mir etwas hoch vor?


----------



## tsd560ti (28. April 2016)

Mit dem DPP10? 

Da würde ich auf einen Messfehler tippen, denn das P10 dürfte eher um 12,2 bis 11,9 Volt liegen, wenn alles im Lot ist


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. April 2016)

Von 11,4-12,6 geht die ATX Norm. Ich sehe allerdings nicht gern 12,3+V bzw. 11,8- V


----------



## DerFoehn (28. April 2016)

Die Werte, die von Software ausgelesen werden, sind eh ungenau. Wenn du es genau wissen willst, musst du nachmessen.
Heißt aber nicht, dass es nicht möglich ist, dass die 12V stärker abweichen, als sie sollten.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. April 2016)

Wenn du es genau wissen willst, kauf dir ein gutes Multimeter.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. April 2016)

Hast du mal nach dem, was ich gesagt hab, gegoogelt?!

Dann wirst den Eimer aber ganz schnell entsorgen!!
Da is nämlich ein Rechner abgefackelt - und rate mal, was für ein Netzteil da drin ist - richtig, ein CP4-420W!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. April 2016)

Ein Netzteil kann durch einen BIOS Reset ja nicht kaputt gehen? Auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen steht bei mir in der Nähe ein Performance A von Xilence für 5 Euro als defekt und ich bin am überlegen, ob ich es doch nicht mal probiere. Anscheinend ginge das NT nicht mehr nach Nem Bios Reset


----------



## Philipus II (29. April 2016)

Leute schreiben viel in die Produktbeschreibung auf Ebay.


----------



## Amon (29. April 2016)

Für´n fünfer machste doch nix verkehrt


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. April 2016)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Leute schreiben viel in die Produktbeschreibung auf Ebay.


Ich denk mal ich schau mal vorbei schaue obs anspringt... Wenn nicht dann lass ich es.


----------



## S754 (29. April 2016)

Was sagen die Netzteilexperten dazu?
Corsair CX Series Modular CX450M 450W ATX 2.4 (CP-9020101-EU/CP-9020101-UK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. April 2016)

Nix, keinerlei Reviews und Infos von dem Eimer vorhanden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. April 2016)

ok, aber wenn man es nur im Ansatz mit dem alten vergleichen kann, reichen die amazon rezensionen ja aus.

ich befürchte leider, dass das innere immer noch n Gruppe-Netzteil ist, auch wenn der Preis evtl. auch dc-dc wie im G450m von CoolerMaster zuließe.


----------



## br0da (30. April 2016)

Wie schon ein paar Seiten zuvor erwähnt, der CX Reboot baut auf der gleichen Basis wie das Vengeance auf, also dem RM Downgrade. 
Einziger Unterschied sind der Verzicht auf Multirail und japanische Kondensatoren.
Also durchaus eine DC-DC Topologie sekundärseitig, kann ja schließlich laut Specs auch nahezu die gesamten 450W auf +12V bringen.
Von der Sinnigkeit von japanischen Kondensatoren kann Stefan ja ein Lied singen, und 37,4A Singelrail sind bei dem Preis ja verkraftbar. 
Zumal die OCP bei den Vengeance doch scheinbar so oder so viel zu spät schaltet, dann ist die Aufteilung auch wieder sinnbefreit.

Ich fände da die CXX50M Modelle bei den aktuellen Preisen interessanter als die Vengeance, richtig gutes Tests der beiden Serien wären wünschenswert.
Hat Philip da nicht was im Plan?


----------



## S754 (30. April 2016)

Ich suche halt ein Netzteil mit 140mm Tiefe und teilmodular muss es sein, da im Gehäuse wenig Platz ist.

Netzteile mit Leistung ab 450W, Formfaktor: ATX, Tiefe: bis 140mm, Besonderheiten: teilmodular Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Welches von denen kann man nehmen? Normal hätt ich einfach das G450M genommen, allerdings ist das im Preis total gestiegen und demnach nicht mehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## DerFoehn (30. April 2016)

Das Cooler Master V450S kann man nehmen.

Edit: Oh Mist, das ist ja kaum noch verfügbar und dazu ziemlich teuer geworden. -.-

Edit2: Cooler Master V-Series V550 550W ATX 2.31 (RS550-AFBAG1-EU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Wenn die Angaben stimmen, ist das genau so groß wie das V4550SM und hat einen besseren Lüfter. Kannst du das Budget aufbringen?


----------



## S754 (30. April 2016)

Nee also 110€ ist etwas zu viel des guten. Mein BQ E10 im anderen Rechner hat ja noch nicht mal so viel gekostet.
Außerdem brauch ich nicht unbedingt vollmodular, teilmodular reicht schon.


----------



## DerFoehn (30. April 2016)

Ja, das V550 ist zu teuer für das, was es bietet. Aber es ist halt klein, modular und kommt mit ordentlicher Elektronik und einem guten Lüfter. Erfüllt also deine Anforderungen. 
Das G450M ist bei weitem nicht so hochwertig.


----------



## S754 (30. April 2016)

Und was ist mit den Enermax ECO? Schauen auch recht ordentlich aus.

EDIT: Wie ich sehe stimmen die Geizhals Angaben nicht ganz, ich brauch unbedingt 2x 8 Pin PCIe Stromstecker. Haben auch nicht alle.


----------



## DerFoehn (30. April 2016)

Naja, Enermax ist nicht mehr das, was es mal war.

Und ist das nicht Gruppe? Dann kann man es sowieso vergessen.

Du meinst das oder? Enermax Triathlor ECO 450W ATX 2.4 (ETL450AWT-M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das G450M kostet weniger und ist kommt mit besserer Technik. Zumindest bietet das Coolermaster DCDC Technik.


----------



## S754 (30. April 2016)

Was soll ich jetzt nehmen?  
Bin überfordert. 

Wie gesagt: ATX, modular, max. 140mm Tiefe, min. 2x 8Pin PCIe Stecker, ca. 450-550 Watt


----------



## DerFoehn (30. April 2016)

Darf es auf keinen Fall mehr als 140mm tief sein? Ein Super Flower Green wäre 145mm tief, passt das nicht?


----------



## S754 (30. April 2016)

Nein es darf nicht tiefer sein, sonst passt meine Grafikkarte nicht mehr ins Gehäuse.
Außerdem ist das Superflower doch gar nicht modular?


----------



## DerFoehn (30. April 2016)

Achja, ich habe nur auf die Maße geschaut... Dann fallen mir nur das G450M, das V450SM und dann V550 ein, die brauchbar sind und deine Anforderungen erfüllen. Cooler Master hat es wohl als einziger Hersteller geschafft, ordentliche Technik in kleine Gehäuse zu verpacken. 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand anderes hier noch eine Idee.


----------



## -sori- (30. April 2016)

Um was für ein Gehäuse handelt es sich denn überhaupt?


----------



## br0da (30. April 2016)

Ich hätte bei knappen Budget in der  Situation von S754 kein Problem damit, ein CX450M zu kaufen...



			
				DerFoehn schrieb:
			
		

> Cooler Master hat es wohl als einziger Hersteller geschafft, ordentliche Technik in kleine Gehäuse zu verpacken.



Dann schau mal, was  und wie  Great  Wall ins SF gepackt  hat. 
Das ist aber außerhalb von dem Bereich, was  S754 interessieren dürfte...


----------



## S754 (30. April 2016)

-sori- schrieb:


> Um was für ein Gehäuse handelt es sich denn überhaupt?



Bitfenix Prodigy M. Wenn das Netzteil zu tief ist, passen überlange Grafikkarten nicht mehr rein.
BitFenix Prodigy M weiß (BFC-PRM-300-WWXKW-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Siehe Bild 4.



br0da schrieb:


> Ich hätte bei knappen Budget in der  Situation von S754 kein Problem damit, ein CX450M zu kaufen...



Knappes Budget habe ich nicht, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ein 110€ Netzteil überhaupt sinnvoll ist für meine Komponenten. Vor allem kann ich nicht mal den 5 Jahre VO Service nutzen, der dabei wäre. Sonst hätt ich es sofort genommen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. April 2016)

Dann wäre ein G450M passend.


----------



## S754 (30. April 2016)

Ok dann nehm ich das G450M, hat ja auch gut beim Computerbase Test abgeschnitten - nur schade dass es halt so sehr im Preis gestiegen ist: Preisentwicklung für Cooler Master G450M 450W ATX 2.31 (RS-450-AMAAB1) (90 Tage) | Geizhals Österreich


EDIT: Öhm bei Zackzack wär das CX550M im Angebot:
ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal

Soll ich zuschlagen? 
Günstgster Preis bei Geizhals ist 65€.


----------



## -sori- (30. April 2016)

Ja, viel mehr als das G450M bleibt nicht übrig...
Edit: Oh, hat sich wohl bereits erledigt. ☺


----------



## MaxthonFan (30. April 2016)

Schaut euch das mal im MF-Forum an. 

Neues Netzteil für Spiele-Rechner b...-Post 93771


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2016)

Was wird da denn für ein Unsinn gelabert?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. April 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was wird da denn für ein Unsinn gelabert?


Ich registriere mich mal sonst ist mein Blutdruck immer so niedrig...


----------



## captain_drink (30. April 2016)

Interessant zu lesen, dass der 10-Jahres-Garantie-Blödsinn anscheinend umstandslos verfängt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. April 2016)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Interessant zu lesen, dass der 10-Jahres-Garantie-Blödsinn anscheinend umstandslos verfängt.


Ist halt ein forum voller Idioten. Wird öfter mal eindrucksvoll bewiesen.


----------



## Gripschi (30. April 2016)

Sehr interessant. 

Stefan ist wohl überall "verhasst".

Corsair ein Gott zwecks Garantie.


Mag einer was zu der G2 Plattform sagen? Würde mich interessieren ob es wirklich " das beste" ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. April 2016)

S754 schrieb:


> Welches von denen kann man nehmen? Normal hätt ich einfach das G450M genommen, allerdings ist das im Preis total gestiegen und demnach nicht mehr empfehlenswert.



Nimm doch einfach ein COoler Master V550 bzw ein Silverstone ST55F-PT...
Sind allerdings nicht teilmodular sondern VOllmodular, wobei ich wohl das Cooler Master bevorzugen würde.


----------



## S754 (30. April 2016)

Das G450M ist schon bestellt


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ist halt ein forum voller Idioten. Wird öfter mal eindrucksvoll bewiesen.



Und der letzte Satz da im Thread stimmt schlicht nicht.
Es steht genau in den Garantie Bedingungen drin, dass du eine Kreditkarte brauchst, wenn du die RMA in Anspruch nimmst.
Erschreckend ist ja auch mal wieder, dass die Garantie Bedingungen nur in Englisch zu finden sind. Wo ist denn der deutsche Support?


----------



## tsd560ti (30. April 2016)

Der enge Kreis der blaublütigen Corsair-Besitzer möchte lieber bei Englisch bleiben. 

Besser fürs Marketing und die indischen Supportmitarbeiter können es auch noch


----------



## Körschgen (30. April 2016)

Also ich habe keine Kreditkarte für meinen RMA Fall bei Corsair gebraucht.
Die Supportseite ist auf Englisch und ich habe auch alles auf Englisch ausgefüllt.
Danach wurde ich allerdings direkt per Mail von einem deutschen Mitarbeiter angeschrieben, habe meinen Paketaufkleber zum Ausdrucken bekommen (RMA Center in Bergheim) und hätte innerhalb von 6 Tagen meine Tastatur zurück gehabt, wenn DHL nicht das Paket irgendwo eingelagert hätte.(passiert hier öfter)
Die Bearbeitungszeit war extrem schnell.

Kreditkarte kann genutzt werden, wenn man nicht warten möchte bis das eigene Paket beim RMA Center angekommen ist.
Dann wird ein Sicherheitsbetrag auf der KK geparkt (nicht abgebucht) und das Ersatzpaket wird sofort losgeschickt. Sollte das defekte dann nicht ankommen hat Corsair durch die KK Sicherheit.
Klar geht es besser, aber so katastrophal wie es gerade Threshold immer darstellt, ist es bei weitem nicht...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. April 2016)

Das Corsair TX650 V2 non modular ist ganz okay, oder? Kaufe das evtl.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. April 2016)

MaxthonFan schrieb:


> Schaut euch das mal im MF-Forum an.
> 
> Neues Netzteil für Spiele-Rechner b...-Post 93771



Und dabei auch noch die Ausdrucksweise dieser Leute, die pauschal erst mal die angreifen, denen ihre Meinung nicht past


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Mai 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das Corsair TX650 V2 non modular ist ganz okay, oder? Kaufe das evtl.


Das
Und das E6 550 ist vermutlich unglaublicher Müll und sollte gebraucht keine 5 Euro wert sein mit OVP und Zubehör? Wäre halt für n E7400+4870 evtl. 470


----------



## poiu (1. Mai 2016)

warum verschwendest du Zeit auf dieses Forum da, wo der Ton schon zeigt was da für Leute unterwegs sind.


----------



## Pu244 (1. Mai 2016)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Stefan ist wohl überall "verhasst".



Das liegt zu einen nicht gerade kleinen Teil an ihm, das mit der "sozialen Kompetenz" sollte er (im Gegensatz zur fachlichen) noch üben...


----------



## Gripschi (1. Mai 2016)

Da hast du Recht. Fachlich echt Top, auch die Erklärungen idr.

Aber ein etwas neutraler/höflicher Ton würde sicher helfen. Teilweise etwas von oben herab.

@Topic: Hab jetzt ein P11 und komm nicht zum umbauen. So ein Mist, hab vollkommen vermehrt das ich über Himmelfahrt nicht da bin.


----------



## poiu (1. Mai 2016)

Habt ihr schon bemerkt das die Systembauer langsam anfangen die Ökodesign-Richtlinie der EU wahrzunehmen und ihre PC zu testen.

https://www.csl-computer.com/shop/media/products/10562_1_ev-44832.pdf

https://assets.tlecdn.net/ADVANCED_TECHNICAL_INFORMATION/2/1261822/S9IV88.pdf

das beste ist die Angabe der Genauigkeit, zwei stellen hinterm Komma mit einer SunMoon xD ja nee ist klar mein 2,99€ Multimeter gibt auch zwei stellen Hinterm Kommata an. 
Gelesen haben die, da die DIN Norm nicht wirklich, hätten die es gemacht wären dehnen paar details aufgefallen. 

aber der Hit ist Alternate, die haben sich selsbt bescheinigt das die die Norm nicht erfüllen 

10,20, 50, 100% = 82% / 86% / 85% / *79*% , die lösung ist aber einfach die Zahlen stehen falschen reihenfolge xD

ach Herrlich das beste ist das verwendete CM Netzteil ist bereits zertifiziert 

--------------------------------------



aber in dem Forum da kannst vergessen, da kommen sofort Beleidigungen und wenn dann Unterstellungen und der Versuch einen zum Idioten abzustrampeln, weil alles Idioten außer dem Obermacker da.

hab mich aber da echt köstlich amüsiert  

haha grade mal überflogen 




> wie die kleinen Strassenköter



damit seit ihr gemeint

wer meint Stefan ist starker tobak muss sich mal die Texte von einigen Usern da durchlesen, Netiquette kennen die da in dem Forum nicht, spricht eigentlich Bände über die Moderation dort


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Das liegt zu einen nicht gerade kleinen Teil an ihm, das mit der "sozialen Kompetenz" sollte er (im Gegensatz zur fachlichen) noch üben...



Es gibt aber auch genug Typen, mit denen du nicht anders reden kannst.
Die sanfte Argumentation kommt nicht immer an.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch genug Typen, mit denen du nicht anders reden kannst.
> Die sanfte Argumentation kommt nicht immer an.


Das stimmt, v. A. In den Deppen Foren. Computer Base zum Beispiel mit viel zu viel Halbwissenden.


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2016)

Oder wenn du 100x mal immer das gleiche sagen musst, weil keiner in der Lage ist, mal die Suchfunktion zu benutzen, um die eigene Frage selbstständig zu beantworten.
Denk nur an die Masse, die ständig Gruppe Netzteile verbauen wollen. Da laberst du auch gegen Windmühlen.


----------



## Pu244 (1. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch genug Typen, mit denen du nicht anders reden kannst.
> Die sanfte Argumentation kommt nicht immer an.



Da hat hast du aber das Problem das du dann erst recht dein Ziel verfehlst.

Die wenigsten Menschen denken genauer nach wenn sie z.B. als "Trottel" bezeichnet werden ob dies nicht eventuell doch stimmen kann, es wird in eine Abwehrhaltung übergegangen und der konstruktive Teil eines Gesprächs ist beendet. Noch schlimmer ist das Problem das der neutrale Beobachter eher dem zugeneigt ist der von einem anderen recht barsch abgefertigt wird und dem Argressor extrem negativ gegenübersteht. Sprich die Argumente, die man hat sind endgültig für den Müll. Gerade wenn man es mit Trotteln zutun hat schreibt man fast immer nicht für diese Leute (die sind nur selten guten Argumenten zugänglich), sondern um die große Masse der Unwissenden davon abzuhalten den Mist zu glauben. Gerade diese Masse verliert man damit und schießt sich somit selbst ins Knie.

Von daher immer einen freundlich Ton wahren und sachlich bleiben sowie alles mit Quellen belegen. Wenn man Glück hat wird das Gegenüber die Nerven verlieren und irgendwelche Hasstiraden loslassen und dann hat man eh gewonnen.


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2016)

Wieso Trottel?
Wenn einer schon ankommt, dass er immer Recht hat und alle anderen keine Ahnung haben, dann kommentierst du das anderes, als wenn jemand nett und höflich nachfragt, was besser ist.


----------



## Pu244 (1. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn einer schon ankommt, dass er immer Recht hat und alle anderen keine Ahnung haben, dann kommentierst du das anderes, als wenn jemand nett und höflich nachfragt, was besser ist.



Wenn jemand arrogant ankommt ist es erst recht Zeit um absolut sachlich zu bleiben. Nimm alle "Argumente", die von demjenigen gebracht werden und widerlege sie, mahne bei Bedarf einen höflicheren Umgang an. Den Mitlesern des Threads soll gar nichts anderes übrig bleiben als dir zuzustimmen und indem du dich auf das Niveau des Pöblers herabläßt verbaust du dir die Option.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Mai 2016)

Nun ja, bei den Herrschaften mit hier von wegen immer schön Lüfter austauschen und 10 Jahre altes Netzteil behalten, wenn du da andauernd gegen ne ganze Reihe an Leuten laberst kannst du nicht immer lieb und nett argumentieren. 
Aber wenn man da den Stefan liest, der packt sich ja eigentlich jede einzelne Aussage und sagt da was gegen. Er Wird halt öfter garstig, aber das kennt man ja so. Ausserdem ist ein Computer Forum ja kein Barbie Streichelzoo. Wenn man eben - Gefühlt- etwas lauter werden muss weil die dem TE Schwachsinn erzählen, geht es halt nicht mehr zu wie in einer Teestunde. Hauptsache es artet nicht aus und man zeigt sich nachher gegenseitig an. 
Ab und an ist es ja ganz gut wenn man "Stefan ruft" um mit Argumenten zu schmeißen, wenn zum Beispiel ich im CB nicht mehr weiterkommt oder man mehr Rechte (=richtige) Stimmen braucht.


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand arrogant ankommt ist es erst recht Zeit um absolut sachlich zu bleiben. Nimm alle "Argumente", die von demjenigen gebracht werden und widerlege sie, mahne bei Bedarf einen höflicheren Umgang an. Den Mitlesern des Threads soll gar nichts anderes übrig bleiben als dir zuzustimmen und indem du dich auf das Niveau des Pöblers herabläßt verbaust du dir die Option.



Nicht immer. Wie gesagt, es hängt stark von der Situation ab.
Ich hab mich schon Öfters mal wegen irgendwelcher Schlaffis aufgeregt und da bringt dann sachtes Argumentieren nichts, da müssen klare Worte rein und fertig.


----------



## iGameKudan (1. Mai 2016)

Zwar kein PC-Netzteil, aber nunja...
War mal das Netzteil einer E-Zigarette. Bis es uns heute mit so einem lauten Knall die Sicherung rausgehauen hat, dass ich davon sogar aufgewacht bin.

Die Steckdose ist nun schwarz... Auf dem ersten Foto hatte ich das NT schon wieder zusammengesteckt und der Schrottkiste hinzugefügt. Im Netzteil hatte es so stark gerummst, dass sich sogar die Leiste mit den Kontaktpins vom Gehäuse gelöst hatte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (1. Mai 2016)

rauchen gefährdet halt die Gesundheit


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Mai 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> rauchen gefährdet halt die Gesundheit


Sag das mal zu Nem MS-Tech Netzteil...


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2016)

Das brennt ja.


----------



## Gripschi (1. Mai 2016)

Wobei der Rauch tendenziell schädlicher ist denk ich.

Hab eh genug Teer durch Passiv rauchen leider, da muss das NT nicht auch noch helfen.


----------



## defPlaya (1. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte vor einger Zeit mal h ier berichtet, das mein PC bei Last plötzlich aus geht und sich nur wieder einschalten lässt, wenn ich den Stecker vom Netzteil abziehe. Jetzt wollte ich mal testen ob es an der CPU oder Grafikkarte liegt. Wenn ich Prime95 laufen lasse passiert nichts. Wenn ich Furmark laufen lasse passiert nicht. Wenn ich allerdings Prime95 und Heaven oder Furmark zussammen laufen lasse geht der Pc nach einigen Minuten aus. 

Wird wohl am NT liegen oder?

Edit: Sogar in Division wenn ich beim Phönixhändler bin. Da stimmt doch was nicht!

Edit 2: Alle Übertaktungen rausgenommen. Der PC schaltet sich nach ein paar Minuten aus!


----------



## Pu244 (1. Mai 2016)

Im Prinzip deutet es auf das Netzteil hin, mit mit dem FurMark und Prime95 erzeugst du die höchste Last. Deiner CPU kommt wohl so auf knapp 150W und deine Graka ist auch nicht ohne, die dürfte um die 350W verbrauchen. Damit wärst du schon bei den 500W die dein Netzteil liefert. Mit 50-100W zusätzlich wärst du drüber und das Netzteil schaltet zu recht ab. Kauf dir ein neues Netzteil, das DPP 11 oder Superflower Leadex Platinum 550W wäre ganz gut, wenn du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst, wenn es Hardwaretechnisch noch nach oben geht kannst du dir auch zu den 850W Versionen greifen.


----------



## defPlaya (1. Mai 2016)

Naja ich habe alle Übertaktungen rausgenommen. Der PC schaltet sich nach ein paar Minuten aus!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Mai 2016)

Vielleicht eine der rails dann zu eng abgesichert,  oder die Absicherung ist nun defekt.


----------



## defPlaya (1. Mai 2016)

Ok da ich auch glaube, dass es am NT liegt bestelle ich morgen ein neues! Sehr ärgerlich aber ok! 

Kurze Frage noch! Be Quiet Dark Power 11 550 w oder 650 w? SLI kommt nicht in frage vielleicht nur noch eine potentere Grafikkarte!


----------



## Gripschi (1. Mai 2016)

550er sollte reichen.


----------



## defPlaya (1. Mai 2016)

Das hat man mir beim aktuellem NT auch gesagt haha! Jetzt reicht es wohl doch nicht mehr aus!


----------



## Gripschi (1. Mai 2016)

Das sieht aber sehr nach einem technischen und weniger ein Watt Problem aus.


----------



## DerFoehn (1. Mai 2016)

Richtig. Nimm das P11 550W.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Mai 2016)

Um was geht es denn? Mal für Smartphone User ^^


----------



## defPlaya (1. Mai 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Um was geht es denn? Mal für Smartphone User ^^



Hier 

Ich hatte vor einger Zeit mal h ier berichtet, das mein PC bei Last  plötzlich aus geht und sich nur wieder einschalten lässt, wenn ich den  Stecker vom Netzteil abziehe. Jetzt wollte ich mal testen ob es an der  CPU oder Grafikkarte liegt. Wenn ich Prime95 laufen lasse passiert  nichts. Wenn ich Furmark laufen lasse passiert nicht. Wenn ich  allerdings Prime95 und Heaven oder Furmark zussammen laufen lasse geht  der Pc nach einigen Minuten aus. 

Wird wohl am NT liegen oder?

Edit: Sogar in Division wenn ich beim Phönixhändler bin. Da stimmt doch was nicht!

Edit 2: Alle Übertaktungen rausgenommen. Der PC schaltet sich nach ein paar Minuten aus!

Edit 3: Hmmm.... Normalerweise steht mein PC ca. 15 cm von einer Wand weg. Habe  ihn jetzt gute 25cm vor der Wand stehen und jetzt läuft er eine ganze  Weile durch. Vielleicht hatte sich ja die warme Abluft von dem 420er  Radiator dort gestaut und das NT hat zu warme Lüft zum Kühlen gehabt.  Kann das wohl sein?


----------



## Amon (1. Mai 2016)

Dein Netzteil scheint einen Defekt zu haben, klingt jedenfalls für mich so.


----------



## defPlaya (1. Mai 2016)

Hmmm.... Normalerweise steht mein PC ca. 15 cm von einer Wand weg. Habe ihn jetzt gute 25cm vor der Wand stehen und jetzt läuft er eine ganze Weile durch. Vielleicht hatte sich ja die warme Abluft von dem 420er Radiator dort gestaut und das NT hat zu warme Lüft zum Kühlen gehabt. Kann das wohl sein?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Mai 2016)

Ich meine um welche Hardware ^^ den rest kenne ich mehr oder minder schon


----------



## defPlaya (1. Mai 2016)

Es geht um ein be quiet Straight Power 10 500 W!


----------



## Pu244 (1. Mai 2016)

Das DPP P11 550W sollte reichen, allerdings würde ich an deiner Stelle etwas höher gehen um mehr Sicherheit zu haben. Das DPP P11 650W wäre angemessen oder das DPP P11 850W (weil das eine andere Plattform hat). Ist halt eben die Frage was du in Zukunft so vor hast.



defPlaya schrieb:


> Es geht um ein be quiet Straight Power 10 500 W!



Es geht darum das er auf dem Smartphone deine Signatur nicht lesen kann.

Hardware ist i7 6700K@4,5GHz und eine GTX 980Ti@1500 MHz, alles Wassergekühlt plus Krimskrams.


----------



## defPlaya (1. Mai 2016)

Ach so  hier mal meine komplette Signatur!


*Intel Core i 7 6700k @ 4,5 GHz @ H2O -geköpft- |ASUS Rog Maximus VIII Formula | 32 GB HyperX Fury @ 3100 MHz | Palit Super Jetstream GTX 980 Ti @ 1500 MHz @ H2O  | Corsair Obsidian 900 D | Asus Xonar DX | be quiet Straight Power 10 500 W | Asus Rog Swift PG278Q | Windows 10  Pro 64Bit | Samsung SSD 850 Evo 1TB | Mushkin Enhanced Chronos G2  120GB*


----------



## Amon (2. Mai 2016)

Das mit der warmen Luft könnte durchaus sein. Das solltest du mal im Auge behalten.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Mai 2016)

Eigentlich sollte das locker reichen. Miss vielleicht mal mit einem Energiekostenmessgerät. 
Spannungen stark erhöht?


----------



## defPlaya (2. Mai 2016)

Also wenn in Division spiele, bin ich bei Max 450 Watt. Wenn natürlich Prime95 und Furmark laufen lasse bei ca. 580 Watt. Prime 95 und Heaven bei rund 500 Watt.

Die CPU läuft mit 1.35v und die Graka mit 1.20v. Also alles im Rahmen. Ich steteste jetzt nochmal das Problem mit der Abluft. Gestern Abend, nachdem ich den PC etwas weiter von der Wand weggestellt habe, konnte ich ohne Probleme spielen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Mai 2016)

Das könnte tatsächlich ein Wärmestau sein, der dann zu einer höheren Verlustleitsung von VRMs führt, dass wiederum zu einer höheren last auf einer Rail --> Endprodukt wäre eine Sicherheitsabschaltung wegen überlastung einer Rail.

Mit einer auf 1,5GHz getakteten GTX980Ti würd eich glaube auch eher zu nem 600er oder 650er Netzteil greifen, einfach um die Leistung auf den Rails zu haben.
Bei einem DPP550 wäre zwar mit OC-Key alles machbar, aber in meinen Augen ist das keine 24/7/365 Lösung


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Mai 2016)

Das reicht schon vom NT her.... Lockerst


----------



## RofflLol (2. Mai 2016)

Kurze Frage auf meinem Netzteil steht ja, das es 500Watt leistet aber wenn ich auch die anderen schienen zusammen rechne komme ich auf über 600 was stimmt denn jetzt diese 500 oder die 600? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerFoehn (2. Mai 2016)

Die 12V Schienen beispielsweise können einzeln maximal mit den angegebenen Stromstärken belastet werden, aber nicht alle gleichzeitig. Was das Netzteil gleichzeitig auf allen 12V Schienen zusammen leisten kann nennt man Combined Power bzw kombinierte Leistung. In meiner Netzteil Liste ist das auch immer angegeben, kannst du ja mal reinschauen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. Mai 2016)

Eine interessante Aktion...

Was zum Testen und dabei noch alt gegen Neu ...

Bin sehr gespannt ob da schöne Reviews und Erfahrungsberichte bei rum kommen


----------



## Amon (4. Mai 2016)

Schade, etwas zu spät. Habe mir letzt noch ein P11 gegönnt und ich denke mal dass ich das erst einmal nicht austauschen muss. 😉


----------



## poiu (4. Mai 2016)

da mache ich mir soviel Mühe und ihr kauft euch Netzteile tztztztzztzt 

kann nicht schlafen und beantworte Mails um 3 Uhr nachts xD


----------



## Amon (4. Mai 2016)

Ich kann dir ja mein altes L8 schicken. 😉


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Mai 2016)

Ich hab hier noch ein altes Silverstone SST ST50F ES aber wahrscheinlich muss man dazu 18 sein ^^


----------



## poiu (4. Mai 2016)

ja die Aktion ist ab 18 da müsste sich ein erziehungsberechtigter für dich anmelden, ich weiß nicht wie das rechtlich mit der Einverständniserklärung aussieht.


 Die Aktion ist für alle deren Netzteil schon so aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Mai 2016)

Schade.... Mein SystemPower 7 400W dürfte sich zwar mit meinem System an der Kotzgrenze befinden, aber es ist noch nicht wirklich alt.

Aber eine wirklich coole Akion von euch.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Die Aktion ist für alle deren Netzteil schon so aussieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das kriege ich hin.


----------



## Offset (4. Mai 2016)

Denkt ihr mein Cougar a400 wäre was für die Aktion? Es ist zwischen 2 und 3 Jahre alt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Mai 2016)

Hm, ich könnte da ein NesteQ E²CS 6001 anmelden, oder ein BeQuiet P6 530W, beide laufen noch 
Aber will ich wirklich ein an einer Sunmoon oder Chroma gestresstes Netzteil haben?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Mai 2016)

Mein SST wäre eigentlich ideal. Aber so moderne Netzteile kann ich eh nicht wirklich brauchen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Mai 2016)

ach moderne NTs gehen auch an alten schüsseln 
Aber sinnvoll mag was anderes sein.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Mai 2016)

Ne muss nicht habe auch keine Lust. Ist egal.


----------



## fipS09 (4. Mai 2016)

Hab noch so nen uralten LC Power Schinken hier liegen, brauche aber kein neues Netzteil. Bei Bedarf schick ich euch das gerne für die Chroma und ihr könnt es dann einfach wegschmeißen


----------



## Adi1 (4. Mai 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Bei Bedarf schick ich euch das gerne für die Chroma und ihr könnt es dann einfach wegschmeißen



Warum sollte es man dann noch checken?

Hau es doch gleich in die Tonne


----------



## fipS09 (4. Mai 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Warum sollte es man dann noch checken?
> 
> Hau es doch gleich in die Tonne





Würde mich interessieren obs in einem Feuerwerk endet 

Das Ding ist noch nicht so lange ausgebaut und hat zuletzt einen C2D+GTX560 bei einem Bekannten befeuert (samt Molex auf PCIE Adapter), vielleicht kann man damit den Leuten zeigen das 25Euro Netzteile nichts taugen.


----------



## poiu (4. Mai 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Hm, ich könnte da ein NesteQ E²CS 6001 anmelden, oder ein BeQuiet P6 530W, beide laufen noch
> Aber will ich wirklich ein an einer Sunmoon oder Chroma gestresstes Netzteil haben?



 Sind doch viele Netzteile, schau mal hier

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-fertigung-der-blick-hinter-die-kulissen.html

zB cougar nennt sich Burn-in-Test


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Mai 2016)

Äh ich hab zum Geburtstag heut von Nem Kollegen ein Corsair TX650 V2 (gebraucht) geschenkt bekommen, ist das semipassiv? Ich hab gegoogelt aber anscheinend ist es das nicht.... Bei 50 Watt Last circa... Lüfter dreht auf wird immer langsamer und geht aus.... Muss das so?


----------



## poiu (4. Mai 2016)

soweit mir bekannt waren die TX nie semipassiv, willst dich damit bewerben?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Mai 2016)

Nein möchte ich nicht ich möchte das Geschenk würdigen und vor allem hat es 8 molex das brauch ich schon.....


----------



## Pu244 (4. Mai 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Äh ich hab zum Geburtstag heut von Nem Kollegen ein Corsair TX650 V2 (gebraucht) geschenkt bekommen, ist das semipassiv? Ich hab gegoogelt aber anscheinend ist es das nicht.... Bei 50 Watt Last circa... Lüfter dreht auf wird immer langsamer und geht aus.... Muss das so?



Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Mai 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!


Danke


----------



## poiu (4. Mai 2016)

klein und fein so muss das doch sein  

Klein aberOHO 1 - TweakPC.de


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Mai 2016)

Weiss eigentlich mal jemand was für Technik ausser einem schlechten defekten Lüfter im Corsair TX650 V2 steckt?


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Mai 2016)

Wohl irgendwas von CWT, aber ob Corsair das ev. geändert hat?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Mai 2016)

Also in einem Corsair TX 750 V2 steckt ein indy Dual Rail Seasonic design, um 650er hab ich kein review gefunden. Ich sehe darin allerdings etwas, das für mich wie eine dedizierte DC-DC Brücke aussieht.... Demnach wäre das Gerät ja nicht schlecht-sogar besser als das L8 630 in meinem zweit PC (ausser das der Lüfter nicht dreht)


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. Mai 2016)

Обзор и тестирование блока питания Corsair TX65  V2. GECID.com

Ist von Seasonic


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Mai 2016)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Обзор и тестирование блока питания Corsair TX65 V2. GECID.com
> 
> Ist von Seasonic


Dummerweise erkennt Google Übersetzer das nicht als russisch... Muss ich nachher mal manuell Probieren. 
Meines sieht aber anders aus und hat 54 statt 53A...


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2016)

Das TX Version 2 ist Seasonic und hat 53 Ampere @12 Volt.
Wenn deins 54 Ampere hat, ist das kein Seasonic sondern CWT, aber dann ist es auch kein V2.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Mai 2016)

Es ist ein V2, hat den orangenen Aufkleber und 2* 8 Pin....


----------



## Watertouch (5. Mai 2016)

Taugt eigentlich die neu aufgesetzte CXm Serie von Corsair was? Das CX450M fände ich interessant ^^


----------



## poiu (6. Mai 2016)

scheint wohl wieder cwt zu sein, bisher nichts von gehört


hab ich vollkommen vergessen, das Ergebnis der damaligen Chroma Kalibrierung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Chroma kalibliert small 2 - TweakPC.de


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Mai 2016)

Der Kollege, der mir das geschenkt hat, sucht morgen ovp mit Rechnung... 
Aber wie gesagt, ich glaube ich habe da eine DC-DC Brücke gesehen. Vielleicht mache ich bald mal Fotos. 
Gerät ist wohl von Anfang 12- Mitte 12, als sein PC mit HD7850&3770 frisch war.


----------



## poiu (9. Mai 2016)

be quiet! System Power 8 400W >>> günstig kaufen bei notebooksbilliger.de

400W syspower für 26€ :-O


----------



## Icedaft (9. Mai 2016)

Für einen Officerechner oder kleinen Spiele PC mit GTX960/R9 380 doch wohl noch zu gebrauchen?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Mai 2016)

Kann man mache,ja


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (9. Mai 2016)

Ist das schon vergriffen oder startet die Aktion erst noch?


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Mai 2016)

krasser Preis für das Teil...
Aber da kann man schon erahnen, wie wenig das Teil bei der Herstellung kosten muss...


----------



## poiu (9. Mai 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Für einen Officerechner oder kleinen Spiele PC mit GTX960/R9 380 doch wohl noch zu gebrauchen?



Klar Preis Leistung ist top. ist halt ein o8/15 NT ohne Extras usw... P11 darf man da nicht erwarten.

@PC-Bastler_2011 wie kommst darauf bei mir steht "sofort ab lager"


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (9. Mai 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> @PC-Bastler_2011 wie kommst darauf bei mir steht "sofort ab lager"



Jetzt ja, aber ich kann es immernoch nicht in den Warenkorb packen!? Stattdessen wollen die mir ein LC-Knaller als Alternative anbieten


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Mai 2016)

laut der Angebotsseite:
Deal des Tages und günstige Top Angebote bei notebooksbilliger.de
Ausverkauft.


----------



## poiu (9. Mai 2016)

das ging fix xD


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2016)

Stefan hat sich 10 Stück bestellt.


----------



## ThePlayer (9. Mai 2016)

BeQuiet wechselt von Seasonic wieder zu FSP, da braucht über Qualität nicht mehr reden.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Mai 2016)

ThePlayer schrieb:


> BeQuiet wechselt von Seasonic wieder zu FSP, da braucht über Qualität nicht mehr reden.


Hä? Was meinst du jetzt?


----------



## ThePlayer (9. Mai 2016)

Die Netzteile die von FSP für BeQuiet gefertigt wurden galten nicht gerade als zuverlässig, aber selbst wenn sie liefen waren Komponenten so bunt gewürfelt das man sich gefragt wie die manchmal überhaupt so lange liefen. Bin erst durch mein P7 und das Innenleben darauf gestoßen und der Wechsel wurde von einigen nicht gerade positiv aufgenommen. Wäre interessant was BeQuiet dazu zu sagen hat.


----------



## DerFoehn (9. Mai 2016)

Die aktuellen Top Modelle werden alle von FSP gefertigt, nur die P10 ab 850 Watt (?) kamen von Seasonic. Einige L8 Modelle auch von HEC.
Und wer sagt, dass FSP Netzteile nicht zuverlässig sein sollen?


----------



## the_leon (9. Mai 2016)

p10 850, 1000 und 1200w kamen von Seasonic.
L8 CM von HEC, L7 630w und 730w auch.
Früher hat auch Topower mal für be Quiet! produziert
Der Rest kommt von FSP


----------



## DerFoehn (9. Mai 2016)

Genau so war das. Aber die These, dass FSP Netzteile unzuverlässig seien, muss man erstmal begründen. Die aktuellen Modelle E10 und P11 sind super Netzteile, die Vorgänger E9 und insbesondere das P10 konnten überzeugen. Und auch vom E8 weiß ich, dass es damals nicht schlecht war. L8 war immer ne Empfehlung für leise Office PC und so könnte ich noch weiter machen.


----------



## the_leon (9. Mai 2016)

Das E8 ist ja sogar DC-DC oder hab ich das falsch im kopf?


----------



## DerFoehn (9. Mai 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Das E8 ist ja sogar DC-DC oder hab ich das falsch im kopf?



Das hast du richtig im Kopf.


----------



## poiu (9. Mai 2016)

korrekt E8 war so gut das es damals kei nsinn gemacht hat das P8/9 zu kaufen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Mai 2016)

So Leute.... 
Ich kann nun endlich die OVP meines Corsair TX650 präsentieren, welches sogar semipassiv ist (drecks Teil)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Mai 2016)

ThePlayer schrieb:


> BeQuiet wechselt von Seasonic wieder zu FSP, da braucht über Qualität nicht mehr reden.



Wenn du keine Ahnung hast, sei bitte still!

Seasonic ist nämlich bei weitem nicht so super duper toll, wie es von einigen Herrschaften dagestellt wird...


----------



## captain_drink (9. Mai 2016)

Ein Test zum Enermax Revolution X't II: Enermax Revolution X't II ERX75 AWT PSU Review - Tom's Hardware

Keine OTP und keinerlei OCP, auch nicht auf den Nebenspannungen. 
Lötqualität ist mittelmäßig, Spannungsregulation auf 3,3V unterdurchschnittlich, die angepriesenen japanischen Caps sind großteils aus der KZE-Serie und beim Test der Hold-up-Time ist das gute Stück kurzerhand explodiert.

Fazit: Enermax hat nach wie vor kein empfehlenswertes Produkt im Angebot.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2016)

ThePlayer schrieb:


> Die Netzteile die von FSP für BeQuiet gefertigt wurden galten nicht gerade als zuverlässig, aber selbst wenn sie liefen waren Komponenten so bunt gewürfelt das man sich gefragt wie die manchmal überhaupt so lange liefen. Bin erst durch mein P7 und das Innenleben darauf gestoßen und der Wechsel wurde von einigen nicht gerade positiv aufgenommen. Wäre interessant was BeQuiet dazu zu sagen hat.



So ein Mist. Das wusste ich noch gar nicht. 
Dann schnell weg mit dem ollen Schinken und her mit der Top Qualität von Seasonic. 
Wie war das noch beim EVGA Netzteil made by Seasonic? Versagen der Schutzschaltung?  



captain_drink schrieb:


> Ein Test zum Enermax Revolution X't II: Enermax Revolution X't II ERX75AWT PSU Review - Tom's Hardware
> 
> Keine OTP und keinerlei OCP, auch nicht auf den Nebenspannungen.
> Lötqualität ist mittelmäßig, Spannungsregulation auf 3,3V unterdurchschnittlich, die angepriesenen japanischen Caps sind großteils aus der KZE-Serie und beim Test der Hold-up-Time ist das gute Stück kurzerhand explodiert.
> ...



Explodiert beim Hold Up Test? Sowas hab ich auch noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Pu244 (10. Mai 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Seasonic ist nämlich bei weitem nicht so super duper toll, wie es von einigen Herrschaften dagestellt wird...



Korrigiere mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber Seasonic ist einer der wenigen Hersteller welche in den letzten 5-10 Jahren keine Böcke geschossen hat. Auch wenn mein 200W Netzteil von 1999 argen Terror veranstaltet hat.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Mai 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> So Leute....
> Ich kann nun endlich die OVP meines Corsair TX650 präsentieren, welches sogar semipassiv ist (drecks Teil)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Will man mir helfen?


----------



## poiu (10. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Explodiert beim Hold Up Test? Sowas hab ich auch noch nie gesehen.



doch doch ist nicht ungewöhnlich, du würdest dich wundern was einige Netzteile für Geräusche von sich geben, wie kaputte LADA


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Will man mir helfen?



Es steht kein Seasonic drauf -- also weg damit. 



poiu schrieb:


> doch doch ist nicht ungewöhnlich, du würdest dich wundern was einige Netzteile für Geräusche von sich geben, wie kaputte LADA



Hattest du das schon mal gehabt?


----------



## poiu (10. Mai 2016)

wir machen ja nicht nur denn einfachen hold up test sondern auch einen simulierten Praxistest, ist schon lustig wenn bei einigen Netzteilen die theoretische Hold Up in der Praxis wegbricht und bei anderen nicht.

Bei der Simulation kreischen, zirpen und Co  einige NT das man sich fragt wie lange die das noch machen 

Weggeraucht ist mir selsbt keins, ich glaube Robert ist mal eines abgefackelt, müsste ich mal fragen


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2016)

Würde mich mal interessieren.
Dass die Dinger fiepen, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, aber nicht nur dabei, auch bei anderen Tests kommt es vor, dass die Teile plötzlich Geräusche von sich geben, die ich zuvor noch nie gehört habe.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (10. Mai 2016)

Was sind denn die großen Unterschiede zwischen dem einfachen und dem simulierten praxistest?


----------



## poiu (10. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren.
> Dass die Dinger fiepen, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, aber nicht nur dabei, auch bei anderen Tests kommt es vor, dass die Teile plötzlich Geräusche von sich geben, die ich zuvor noch nie gehört habe.



ja das ist normal, da trennt sich auch die Spreu vom weizen



willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> Was sind denn die großen Unterschiede zwischen dem einfachen und dem simulierten praxistest?



bei der normalen hold up trennst einfach strom und misst wie lange das NT noch nachliefert. 

Wir haben die fette AC Source hier, diese kansnt du programmieren und die Eingangsspannung frei definieren, selsbt zackenspannung usw ist kein Prob 

Bei dem dem Praxis test bricht dann die Spannung kurzfristig weg, Spannungsschwankungen sind in der Realität durchaus möglich und diese sidn meist wiederkehrend, nun messen wir ob dsa NT wirklich diesen ausfall kompensieren kann udn wie lange. Es gibt NT die schaffen im einfach 23ms und im Praktischen dann um 20ms aber andere brechen total ein.

 Nebenbei in 99% der Tests wird die Hold Up falsch bestimmt  aber ich gebe hier jetzt keinen kurs " wie messe ich die hold up richtig"

keliens Beispiel das was die SUnMoon automatisch bestimmt ist einfach bullshit, deshalb hab ich das damals nie verwendet


----------



## poiu (10. Mai 2016)

gibt was neues, ich find es schick 

soll ich mal an die Chroma holen, Interesse oder wayne?

OLYMPUS DIGITAL CAMERA - TweakPC.de


----------



## Icedaft (10. Mai 2016)

1200W? Ist das für den Ami-Markt gedacht?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## poiu (10. Mai 2016)

du würdest dich wundern wie viele 2kW NT in D verkauft werden, der Markt ist kleiner aber er ist da


----------



## Icedaft (10. Mai 2016)

Na ja, Dealers delight würde ich sagen, zu einem "Gaming-PC" mit AMD 8-Kern CPU und Watt-verschlingender 750Ti gehört schließlich auch ein adäquates Heimkernkraftwerk... 8-/


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> gibt was neues, ich find es schick
> 
> soll ich mal an die Chroma holen, Interesse oder wayne?
> 
> OLYMPUS DIGITAL CAMERA - TweakPC.de



Immer ran an die Maschine. 

Gesendet vom billig Handy mit Tapatalk


----------



## Birbus (10. Mai 2016)

Ich habe noch mal ein innen Bild von meinem Revolution X´T 2 gemacht wenn es jemanden interessiert .
Bei mir ist es die 500er variante im test war es ja die 700er. Auch wenn ich nicht glaube das sie sich grundsätzlich stark unterscheiden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@poiu auf jeden Fall an die Chroma damit  Sieht aus wie die Supernovas, ich habe LC Power schon mal angefragt wer der Fertiger ist, wenn sie mir das sagen dürfen schreibe ich das hier gerne rein sobald ich mehr erfahren habe.


----------



## br0da (10. Mai 2016)

Welche Kapazität hat denn der Primärelko in der 500W Variante?


----------



## Birbus (10. Mai 2016)

Der Primär Elko hat 330 Mikro-Farad


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Mai 2016)

Birbus schrieb:


> Ich habe noch mal ein innen Bild von meinem Revolution X´T 2 gemacht wenn es jemanden interessiert .
> Bei mir ist es die 500er variante im test war es ja die 700er. Auch wenn ich nicht glaube das sie sich grundsätzlich stark unterscheiden.
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst du von schräg oben durch die Kühler knipsen, so dass man die Schrift auf dem vielbeinigen Chip da unten sieht?
€dit:
Hat sich erledigt, hier gefunden.
Der APW7159 kann anscheinend OCP...

Das macht den Supervisions IC nicht wirklich besser, da das ein Standard Teil mit +5V/+3V3 und VCC ist.
8pin können reichen, wenn man mal einen explizit für moderne DC-DC Netzteile designen würde - hat man aber bisher nicht...

Sprich statt +5V und +3V3 eben einen Input für +12V OCP und einen für +12V UVP/OVP, +5V/+3V3 kann man dem DC-DC Chip überlassen. Aber man bräucht trotzdem noch einen Pin für den...
Und eben auch einen für OTP...


----------



## br0da (10. Mai 2016)

Birbus schrieb:


> Der Primär Elko hat 330 Mikro-Farad



Alles klar, danke! 
Eine sonderliche Besserung bei der Holdup Time darf man dann wohl nicht erwarten, wobei unser Stromnetz hier in D ja sehr brauchbar ist.


----------



## Birbus (11. Mai 2016)

Nun ich hoffe mal das es nicht explodiert ;D.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. Mai 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 8pin können reichen, wenn man mal einen explizit für moderne DC-DC Netzteile designen würde - hat man aber bisher nicht...
> 
> Sprich statt +5V und +3V3 eben einen Input für +12V OCP und einen für +12V UVP/OVP, +5V/+3V3 kann man dem DC-DC Chip überlassen. Aber man bräucht trotzdem noch einen Pin für den...
> Und eben auch einen für OTP...



Auftrag erkannt Stefan ... Jetzt musst du diesen nur noch designen 

Aber mal Spaß beiseite, mich würde echt mal interessieren wie sich das am Ende auswirkt ...


----------



## poiu (11. Mai 2016)

Birbus schrieb:


> @poiu auf jeden Fall an die Chroma damit  Sieht aus wie die Supernovas, ich habe LC Power schon mal angefragt wer der Fertiger ist, wenn sie mir das sagen dürfen schreibe ich das hier gerne rein sobald ich mehr erfahren habe.



Fertiger ist wohl Andyson, das LC teil ähnelt dem Andyson Platinum R 1200W


----------



## Philipus II (11. Mai 2016)

Das Problem ist dass es von Adnyson meist eine gute und eine grottige Version gibt. Was LC-Power bestellt und bekommt wird man sehen.


----------



## Birbus (11. Mai 2016)

Gut zu wissen LC Power bzw. Markus will mir nichts verraten und sagt dazu nur "" ^^.
Kleinere Versionen könnten aber noch kommen. Ich bin auf jeden Fall auf die ersten Tests gespannt


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Mai 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Aber mal Spaß beiseite, mich würde echt mal interessieren wie sich das am Ende auswirkt ...


Das führt dann dazu, dass das Netzteil im Fehlerfall nicht abschaltet und entweder Schaden anrichtet oder selbst Schaden nimmt...

Du kannst dann z.B. ja einen Kurzschluss mit 0,1 Ohm oder weniger haben und das Netzteil arbeitet weiter.
Die Spannung mag zwar absacken oder das DC-DC Modul abfackeln, es arbeitet aber weiter, ohne dass was abschaltet...


----------



## Tyler654 (11. Mai 2016)

Birbus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geniales Netzteil.

Die KM-Platine wurde nur mit 3 Abstandhaltern/Muttern fixiert, sodass der Druck beim  Anschließen der Kabel schön ungleichmäßig verteilt wird...


----------



## poiu (11. Mai 2016)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Das Problem ist dass es von Adnyson meist eine gute und eine grottige Version gibt. Was LC-Power bestellt und bekommt wird man sehen.



ja Andyson ist mir auch Zuviel nenen wir es " fließende Veränderungen an der laufenden Produktion" dehnen traue ich null



Birbus schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen LC Power bzw. Markus will mir nichts verraten und sagt dazu nur "" ^^.
> Kleinere Versionen könnten aber noch kommen. Ich bin auf jeden Fall auf die ersten Tests gespannt



da sie allgemein als Platinum Serie bezeichnen ist Serie mehr als eines  interessant wären wirklich kleinere Modelle, nur arbeiten die nur mit Andyson und Great Wall zusammen,  CWT ist fast komplett raus.

 Andyson verspricht viel und am ende naja^^ Great wall ist ganz ok aber ob die schon platinum haben in großen Produktion

@Tyler654

aber immerhin eine Schraube eingespart!


----------



## ThePlayer (11. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie war das noch beim EVGA Netzteil made by Seasonic?



Nein, zur Zeit von Superflower, also nicht verkehrt, auch wenn die Überlastleistung nicht so hoch ausfällt.

An alle anderen, habe nie behauptet das die Netzteile nicht laufen, aber das viele wie ein Flohmarkt aussehen würde mir zu denken geben.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Mai 2016)

Weiss jemand was in den FSP Hexa+ 400 Teilen an Technik steckt? Ist ja eigentlich überall ne Low Budget Empfehlung


----------



## captain_drink (11. Mai 2016)

Guckst du hier: FSP Hexa+ 5   Watt im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

Den genauen Namen der Plattform kenne ich auch nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Mai 2016)

Eine Abwandlung der von Usern Epsilon geschimpften Plattform.

Bei be quiet waren das E5 und E6.
Das ganze wurde noch ein wenig optimiert, auf den Preis natürlich und schaut dann so aus, wie in dem Bild.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Mai 2016)

Mit was bekommt man eigentlich den "Nikotin/Rauchgeruch" aus nem alten gebrauchten Netzteil? EWT625

Ich nur mal so n "Projekt", das ding muss nix mehr leisten, wenn snicht klappt wandet es für nen 10er in die Bucht, ....


----------



## Icedaft (11. Mai 2016)

Alkohol (Reinigungsalkohol aus der Apotheke).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Mai 2016)

Ok, ergo müsste Spiritus auch gehen?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Mai 2016)

Ich hab mal von Nem heftig qualmenden Kollegen ne HDD ausgeliehen -  stank auch eklig... Nach ungefähr 10 Stunden drüber geblasen vom Frontlüfter stank die nicht mehr so eklig. Das ist wohl relativ einfach. 
Allerdings hatte er die Festplatte erst 1 ½ Jahre im PC... Wie es nach länger aussieht... 
Ich hab sonst immer etwas ausgesaugt und gut gelüftet, dann hat das für mich gepasst.


----------



## Philipus II (12. Mai 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> ja Andyson ist mir auch Zuviel nenen wir es " fließende Veränderungen an der laufenden Produktion" dehnen traue ich null


Ich bin mir da ehrlich gesagt nicht so sicher ob das mehr die Schuld von Andyson oder der Kunden ist. Auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch bauen dir fast alle Auftragsfertiger verbesserte Modelle für die erste Charge und danach eine kostenoptimierte Version. Bei Andyson lassen schon auch überwiegend so Marken bauen, die mäßig vertrauenswürdig sind.


----------



## Captn (12. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute,

welche Netzteile könnt ihr mir für ein System mit i3 (vermutlich Haswell), 8GB RAM und SSD empfehlen?
Soll nur nen kleiner Arbeitsrechner werden. Mehr als Terminkalender, E-Mails und Tabellen zeigt der nicht an.


----------



## Icedaft (12. Mai 2016)

Hast Du die Sachen schon? Sonst würde ich direkt zu einem NUC ( nuc in Barebones Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) greifen. Speicher und SSD rein, fertig.


----------



## the_leon (12. Mai 2016)

L8 300w


----------



## Captn (12. Mai 2016)

Nee, ich muss mir morgen erstmal angucken, was da überhaupt reinpasst. 
Es wurde sich halt beschwert, dass der Rechner zu lahm ist . Bei nem Athlon X2 ist das aber auch nicht verwunderlich.
Der hiesige IT-Fritze wollte da nen Skylake i3 verbauen, was ich dann doch etwas überzogen fand.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2016)

Na ja, ob Haswell oder Skylake ist ja eher egal. Ich würde die bessere Plattform kaufen.


----------



## Captn (12. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, ob Haswell oder Skylake ist ja eher egal. Ich würde die bessere Plattform kaufen.


Spart halt Geld


----------



## Icedaft (12. Mai 2016)

Für Office sollte die eigentlich immer passen: ASRock Q1900TM-ITX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland . Mit Anschluss für DC-Netzteil.


----------



## poiu (12. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, ob Haswell oder Skylake ist ja eher egal. Ich würde die bessere Plattform kaufen.



du hast Broadwell vergessen xD denn Lückenfüller


----------



## Captn (12. Mai 2016)

Ich wollte doch nur ein Netzteil  .


----------



## the_leon (12. Mai 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> L8 300w



Da du es ja anscheinend übersehen hast


----------



## Captn (12. Mai 2016)

Nene, das habe ich schon gesehen (hätte ich vielleicht noch erwähnen sollen). Ich dachte nur, vielleicht kommt da noch mehr ^^.

Die L8 Serie ist doch bei der "geringen" Leistung recht unbedenklich gewesen, oder?


----------



## the_leon (12. Mai 2016)

Ja, da is es kein Problem.
Und es is halt leise was wohl auch ein Grund sein kann.


----------



## Captn (12. Mai 2016)

Na, das klingt doch schon mal nach was ^^. Ich hatte nur in Erinnerung, dass die ab den 530W-Modellen nicht so dufte sind.


----------



## the_leon (12. Mai 2016)

Ja, die sind halt Gruppe.
Drum wird das auch nicht für nen Gamingrechner (wo man halt 500w) verbaut auch nicht empfohlen, da die Maxwell GPUs ab der 970 doch hohe Peaks haben und das dann suboptimal is für HDDs.


----------



## Watertouch (12. Mai 2016)

Was für Technik steckt eigentlich im EVGA NEX650G1? Mein Dad hat ein solches verbaut mit nem FX8350 und möchte sich bald mal ne dickere Grafikkarte zulegen ^^

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S6 via Tapatalk


----------



## captain_drink (12. Mai 2016)

Das ist ein FSP Aurum (wie das be Quiet! E9), allerdings mit kugelgelagertem Lüfter, Vollmodularität und einer Mischung aus chinesischen (CapXon) und japanischen Caps.


----------



## poiu (13. Mai 2016)

Technisch nicht schlecht, nur halt nicht so leise wenn ich mich richtig erinnere


----------



## Philipus II (13. Mai 2016)

Und halt gruppenreguliert


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2016)

Was habt ihr nur alle gegen Gruppe.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Mai 2016)

Na, würdest du gerne Tag und Nacht mit einer Gruppe rumhängen wollen? 

Ist eben das Problem, dass einer den anderen stört...


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2016)

Ich bin lieber unabhängig.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin lieber unabhängig.



Du doch nicht, du bist doch auch korrupt


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2016)

Aktuell bin ich abhängig.
Ich muss zum Klo geführt werden, kann nichts sehen und auch sonst ist tote hose in der hose.


----------



## poiu (13. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin lieber unabhängig.



wie unabhängig dachte du kriegst für jede empfehlung Geld von bq?


----------



## Adi1 (13. Mai 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> wie unabhängig dachte du kriegst für jede empfehlung Geld von bq?


Er wäre ja blöd, wenn er es hier zugeben würde


----------



## Captn (13. Mai 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Er wäre ja blöd, wenn er es hier zugeben würde


Zumal es ein wenig komisch kommt, wenn man von ihm demnächst nur noch Corsair-Empfehlungen erhält.


----------



## poiu (13. Mai 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Er wäre ja blöd, wenn er es hier zugeben würde



er hat das doch schon 10 mal hier so gesagt


----------



## the_leon (13. Mai 2016)

Ihr wisst doch alle....
Es gibt da monatlich einen Umschlag im Mülleimer vom Parkhaus


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> er hat das doch schon 10 mal hier so gesagt



Was habt ihr alle gegen meine Umschläge? 
Jeder muss sehen, wo er bleibt und solange Corsair keinen Bahamas Urlaub spendiert, wird das sowieso nichts.


----------



## DerFoehn (13. Mai 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Ihr wisst doch alle....
> Es gibt da monatlich einen Umschlag im Mülleimer vom Parkhaus


Monatlich? Für jede Empfehlung gibt's einen.  [emoji317]


----------



## the_leon (13. Mai 2016)

Ne, das wird monatlich gebündelt
Sonst muss Thres ja alle 2 min. ins Parkhaus rennen. 

@thres, kann es sein dassd du in Wirklichkeit nebem dem Mülleimer dauercampst und immer vom Parkhaus Hotspot aus schreibst?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aktuell bin ich abhängig.
> .... auch sonst ist tote hose in der hose.



Da frag mal deinen lokalen Dealer, also der im weissen Kittel nach Abhilfe


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> @thres, kann es sein dassd du in Wirklichkeit nebem dem Mülleimer dauercampst und immer vom Parkhaus Hotspot aus schreibst?



Ich hab einen Nebenjob in einer Mülleimerfabrik, die zufällig neben eine, Parkhaus ist.


----------



## poiu (13. Mai 2016)

wir sollten mit dem scherzen aufhören sonst glaubt das noch einer


----------



## Adi1 (14. Mai 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> wir sollten mit dem scherzen aufhören sonst glaubt das noch einer



Das ist aber wahr


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Mai 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> wir sollten mit dem scherzen aufhören sonst glaubt das noch einer


Schließlich müssen wir die Geschichte des legendären geschmierten Thresholds für jedermann zugänglich machen  damit auch jeder Troll weiss, dass wir eh alle von BQ!  gekauft sind


----------



## Icedaft (14. Mai 2016)

Wieso? Ist das hier nicht der BQ-Support-Thread? 8-/


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (14. Mai 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Wieso? Ist das hier nicht der BQ-Support-Thread? 8-/



 Freilich, hier sind doch viele sogenannte "Experten" unterwegs


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Mai 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Wieso? Ist das hier nicht der BQ-Support-Thread? 8-/



Nein, dass ist das Be Quiet gesponserte Forum... Nur nicht verwechseln


Adi1 schrieb:


> Freilich, hier sind doch viele sogenannte "Experten" unterwegs


Stimmt, aber wir wissen ja : Enermax kann's besser, egal was.
@topic wie viel  darf durch einen SATA Stecker durch? Also per Sata (ggf. 2Sata) auf 6 Pin adapter?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (14. Mai 2016)

So Jungs und evtl Mädels ...

anhand der Aussagen meiner Vorredner, möchte ich ja mal stark hoffen, dass mir mit meinem SuperFlower Netzteil hier weitergeholfen wird 

Nur mal rein gesponnener Weise!
Könnte ich, wenn ich günstig an eine 2. KFA² GeForce GTX 980 Ti Hall Of Fame rankommen würde, diese beiden Karten mit meinem SF Leadex 550 Platinum betreiben? Denn dank dem nachgekauft gesleevten Kabelsatz, sind die Kabel auf jeden Fall vorhanden.
Beim Zocken von The Wichter 3 stehen auf meinem Brennenstuhl Primera-Line PM231E  280 - 345 Watt ...

Oder müsste ich doch ein BQ Netzteil kaufen, um mein Vorhaben realisieren zu können


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Mai 2016)

Ohne Be quiet Gerät geht das leider nicht. Es ist so oder so ein Wunder, dass dein billig Gerät nicht explodiert 
Ein Austausch gegen ein Pure Power L9 700 wäre gut. 
Ne im ernst 550 reichen grad so. Bei absolutem Vollgas geht es evtl. In die Schutzschaltungen.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2016)

Das Super Flower hat nur 3 PCIe Stecker. Du müsstest dir was mit Adaptern basteln und du weißt ja, wie wir hier zu Adaptern für PCIe stehen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (14. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Super Flower hat nur 3 PCIe Stecker. Du müsstest dir was mit Adaptern basteln und du weißt ja, wie wir hier zu Adaptern für PCIe stehen.



Deswegen schrieb ich das mit dem Kabelsatz ... Dieser geht bis zum Leadex 750 


			
				CaseKing schrieb:
			
		

> Kabel:
> 1x 20+4-Pin ATX12V/EPS12V (580 mm ohne Stecker)
> 2x 4+4-Pin ATX12V/EPS12V (690 mm ohne Stecker)
> 4x 6+2-Pin PCIe (590 mm ohne Stecker)
> ...



Du solltest selber langsam wissen, wie ich persönlich zu Adaptern stehe ... Ich mag ebenfalls keine sinnlosen Übergangswiederstände


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2016)

Na ja, du schraubst dann ein 4 PCIe Kabel an einen 3 PCIe Anschluss dran.
Ob das gut geht?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (14. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, du schraubst dann ein 4 PCIe Kabel an einen 3 PCIe Anschluss dran.
> Ob das gut geht?



Ohne schei** Tresh ... Den Check ich net


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2016)

Na ja. Du hast doch am Netzteil einen Anschluss für das Doppelstrang Kabel und einen Anschluss für das einzelne PCIe Kabel, oder?
Und bei dem einen Anschluss willst du nun auch ein Doppel Strang Kabel anstöpseln.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (14. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja. Du hast doch am Netzteil einen Anschluss für das Doppelstrang Kabel und einen Anschluss für das einzelne PCIe Kabel, oder?
> Und bei dem einen Anschluss willst du nun auch ein Doppel Strang Kabel anstöpseln.



Original iss das so, ja ... Aber bei den Gesleevten Kabel sind *4*x 6+2 Pin PCIe Kabel dabei ... Die sind einzelln


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2016)

Dann stopf die mal ins Netzteil und sag bescheid, was passiert.


----------



## Pu244 (15. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann stopf die mal ins Netzteil und sag bescheid, was passiert.



Superflower hat diese Universalstecker, das 550W Modell hat davon 7. Sprich wenn man sich mit einmal Peripherie zufrieden gibt (da kann man mit Adaptern arbeiten) kann man problemlos 6PCIe 8 Pin anstöpseln (ich finde das System genial, auch wenn eine 9 Pin Buchse doch ein wenig groß ist).


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Mai 2016)

Da ist das bei meinem L8 630 cm deutlich unkomplizierter, das hat sogar 4 PCIe :daumen


----------



## DerFoehn (15. Mai 2016)

Die 4 Stecker wollen ausgereizt werden. [emoji317]


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Mai 2016)

Ob ich mit zwei GTX 470 und nem gut getretenen Phenom 2 x4 945 wohl ein L8 630 zum Abschalten bewege?


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Mai 2016)

nur wenn du die 470 ordentlich tritts, was aber mit Ref Kühler nicht unbedingt toll ist....


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Mai 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> nur wenn du die 470 ordentlich tritts, was aber mit Ref Kühler nicht unbedingt toll ist....


Aftermarket Kühler hab ich 3, das passt  
Aber ich hab eh kein passendes Board... Nur ein olles Elitegroup ECS Teil...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Mai 2016)

Hilfe! 
Eile man einem mal einer zur Hilfe Neuer PC
Meines Wissens könnt ihr dafür eure PCGH Account nehmen, wie für das ganze Computec Arsenal. 

Übrigens, wer wissen will wie die Geschichte mit dem (anscheinend defekten) Xilence Performance A 430 (für mittlerweile nur 4 Euro) ausging : Ich stiefelte da hin, (kaufte da auch ein Laufwerk), schloss dieses am Netzteil an, Kaltgerätekabel rein, (Mutter meinte noch :"kaputt") erstmal vergessen am Netzteil hinten den Hauptschalter einzuschalten - und tada es lief... Die Mutter hat mich ganz blöd angeschaut und ich hab das Zeug eingepackt, dem das Geld in die Hand gedrückt und bin schnell verschwunden, bevor er sich das noch anders überlegt. 
Cool, ein funktionierendes Xilence Performance A 430 für 4 Euro. Zwar nicht so gut wie ein geschenktes Corsair TX650 V2 mit Restgarantie, aber immerhin


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2016)

Geil. "Hab ich noch nie was von gehört." 
Das L8 ist Gruppe, ist doch einfach. 
Meine Fressen, Leute gibts.


----------



## poiu (17. Mai 2016)

mal unseren Dreirad supportet


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2016)

Ich muss dazu noch mal eins meiner Lieblings Videos zeigen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Z4chUQIc5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dazu fällt mir noch eine Frage ein.
Sag mal, was ist das da für eine kleine Platine auf dem FSP, die an den Kühlkörper befestigt ist?
Sieht ja nicht gerade professionell aus.


----------



## br0da (17. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sag mal, was ist das da für eine kleine Platine auf dem FSP, die an den Kühlkörper befestigt ist?



Das ist die Steuerung für den Lüfter.
An der Platine hängt unter anderem ein Thermistor, der auf dem sekundären Kühlkörper liegt.
Er dient als Sensor, damit der Lüfter  temperaturabhängig gesteuert werden kann.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Mai 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> mal unseren Dreirad supportet


Danke Thomas  
Stefan in dem Forum würde sicher auch abgehen


----------



## poiu (17. Mai 2016)

jetzt hast du das uralt video ausgegraben das mir heute etwas peinlich ist xD

br0da hat recht du siehst auch wie kabel von der platine zum Kühler führen

http://www.hartware.de/media/reviews/1777/fsp7.jpg





Threshold schrieb:


> Ich muss dazu noch mal eins meiner Lieblings Videos zeigen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_leon (17. Mai 2016)

Hat jemand n guten Test zum Enermax REVOLUTION X´T II 750W da?
Google findet nix für mich


----------



## Philipus II (17. Mai 2016)

Toms Hardware US.


----------



## the_leon (17. Mai 2016)

mei English is not the Yellow of the Egg 
Naja, sonst muss ich selber eins schreiben


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Mai 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Hat jemand n guten Test zum Enermax REVOLUTION X´T II 750W da?
> Google findet nix für mich



Ja, Tomshardware.
Ist kaum eine Steigerung zum ersten Versuch, Preis eine Frechheit.

Also besser was anderes kaufen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Mai 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ist kaum eine Steigerung zum ersten Versuch, Preis eine Frechheit.
> 
> Also besser was anderes kaufen.



Um nicht zu sagen, typisch Enermax


----------



## the_leon (18. Mai 2016)

Aber technisch brauchbar, oder für die Tonne?
Is ja DC-DC


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2016)

Eher unterdurchschnittlich.
Es gibt schlicht bessere Netzteile.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Mai 2016)

Naja, Schutzschaltungen funktionieren anscheinend nicht unbedingt, für +5V und +3V3 anscheinend nur UVP vorhanden, OCP nicht (auch nicht über den DC-DC Controller) implementiert, Restwelligkeit und Spannungsregulation wird ja immer gern gehypt, ist aber letztendlich relativ Latte...

Und gerade aufgrund der mangelhaften Schutzschaltungen würde ich das Gerät nun wirklich NICHT kaufen wollen - gibt einfach deutlich bessere/sichere Geräte fürs Geld...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Mai 2016)

Geht das nur mir so oder findet noch wer anderes den Thread witzig XD Netzteile Pt. I...-Post 93500



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wieso meint SuperFlower, dass ein Netzteil bei 0°C schon gekühlt werden muss?


----------



## Philipus II (18. Mai 2016)

Ich seh' schon, ich habe einen echten Fan gefunden. Ich finde es aber schade, dass er sein durchaus vorhandenes Fachwissen zur Stimmungsmache nutzt. Sonst hätte ich mir auch Zeit genommen, darauf etwas zu erwidern. Aber in dieser Form - ne danke. Da kommt nichts sinnvolles raus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Mai 2016)

Joa, Mindfactory Forum halt.
Da gehts den Leuten hauptsächlich drum sich zu profilieren und als ganz toll darzustellen...

Und dass die Leute das Wissen auch haben, zweifelt man ihnen aufgrund deren Auftretens an...

Eigentlich schade, aber allein schon die Signatur dieses Herren sagt schn alles...


----------



## the_leon (18. Mai 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Eigentlich schade, aber allein schon die Signatur dieses Herren sagt schn alles...



Da hast recht


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Mai 2016)

Irgendwie erzählt der widersprüchlies


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Eigentlich schade, aber allein schon die Signatur dieses Herren sagt schn alles...



Das ist eine Signatur? 
Ich dachte, dass das zum Thread gehört und hab mich gewundert, wieso das immer wieder da steht.
Echt jetzt.
die sollten dringend mal die Signaturen verkleinern. Liest sich ja extrem unkomfortable.

Außerdem erzählt er Blödsinn.
Seit wann ist eine Active Clamp Schaltung automatisch Gruppe?


----------



## captain_drink (18. Mai 2016)

Fachwissen mag vorhanden sein, aber das andeutungsschwangere, selbstherrlich passiv-aggressive Geschwurbel von jenem "Max" ist für mich kaum auszuhalten. Zumal das erschreckend einfache Fazit seiner seitenlangen Ausführungen vielfach darin besteht, dass man Tests generell nicht vertrauen kann und die Unterschiede zwischen einem NT für 50€ und einem für 100€ lediglich aus den von Marketing und (angeblich unbrauchbaren) Tests gebildeten Sprechblasen bestünde -- ganz fürchterlich. Wenigstens passen die Leute im MF-Forum ganz vorzüglich zu dem Laden selbst.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2016)

Er sieht auch keinen Zusammenhang zwischen billigen Netzteilen und Hardwareschäden, die diese verursachen können.
Dabei gibt es schon unzählige Fälle, in denen genau das aufgetreten ist.


----------



## -H1N1- (18. Mai 2016)

Hey ihr Fachsimpler, gibt es hier ein how-to zum kürzen der Kabel??? Ich habe nichts gefunden.....

Ich meine kürzen ohne die Stecker zu crimpen, also ganz "hardcoremäßig" gesagt, Kabel duchtrennen, kürzen und wieder zusammen frickeln.

Kann man generell sagen, dass es totaler Schwachsinn ist?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er sieht auch keinen Zusammenhang zwischen billigen Netzteilen und Hardwareschäden,


Und eben auch alten...


----------



## the_leon (18. Mai 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Hey ihr Fachsimpler, gibt es hier ein how-to zum kürzen der Kabel??? Ich habe nichts gefunden.....
> 
> Ich meine kürzen ohne die Stecker zu crimpen, also ganz "hardcoremäßig" gesagt, Kabel duchtrennen, kürzen und wieder zusammen frickeln.
> 
> Kann man generell sagen, dass es totaler Schwachsinn ist?



Kannst machen und dann mit ner Aderendhülse verquetschen.
Hab ich auch beim E10 gemacht, wo es mir Kabel zerlegt hat.

Aber ich übernehme ausdrücklich keine Garantie das das bei dir funktioniert und hafte nicht für Schäden die bei dir auftreten weil du das so gemacht hast wie hier erläutert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Außerdem erzählt er Blödsinn.
> Seit wann ist eine Active Clamp Schaltung automatisch Gruppe?



Richtig, das hat schon das Power Zone bewiesen 


-H1N1- schrieb:


> Hey ihr Fachsimpler, gibt es hier ein how-to zum kürzen der Kabel??? Ich habe nichts gefunden.....
> 
> Kann man generell sagen, dass es totaler Schwachsinn ist?



Jop
Würd ich nur machen, wenn ich entsprechendes (Crimp) Werkzeug hätte und die entsprechenden Anschlüsse und diese Teile selbst erstellen könnte.
Sonst würd ich die Finger davon lassen.
Einfach was abschneiden ist doof.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Mai 2016)

Was ist eigentlich dieses Active clamp und ist das gut oder schlecht oder juckt das nicht? Ist mir jetzt schon einige Male begegnet und ich habe keine Ahnung was das ist


----------



## Philipus II (18. Mai 2016)

Welche Primärbereichs-Schaltung am besten ist ist pauschal nicht zu sagen. Auch mit "einfacher" Double-Forward-Schaltung lassen sich sehr gute Platin- und sogar Titanium-Netzteile bauen. Das ist eher eine Frage der konkreten Umsetzung und der Kosten. Die 80 Plus Bronze Netzteile sind überwiegend Double Forward. Active Clamp ist FSP exklusiv. Half Bridge LLC ist üblich für Gold Aufwärts bis etwa 750 Watt. Darüber ist dann Full Bridge LLC verbreiteter. Ich kenne aber auch 1600W  Gold und 700 Watt Titanium mit Double Forward .


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Mai 2016)

Achso also ist das der typ der Primär Schaltung oder wie? Was für einen Einfluss darauf sollte es dann haben, ob es Gruppe oder nicht ist?


----------



## Philipus II (18. Mai 2016)

Active Clamp kann man gut mit Gruppe kombinieren - aber muss natürlich nicht. Bei LLC fällt mir kein Beispiel mit Gruppenregulierung ein.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Mai 2016)

Okay, ich sehe, dafür habe ich noch zu wenig Ahnung von Netzteilen.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2016)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich kenne aber auch 1600W  Gold und 700 Watt Titanium mit Double Forward .



1600 Watt? Welches ist es denn? Fällt mir jetzt nicht ein.


----------



## Philipus II (18. Mai 2016)

Das Sirfa/Highpower 1600W sollte Double Forward sein. Auf der Sekundärseite wird Synchrongleichrichtung genutzt sowie DC-DC für die Nebenspannungen.
Rosewill Hercules 16 W Review | techPowerUp
Das Ding gibts auch als Gold.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2016)

Ach so. Rosewill.
Sowas hab ich ja mal gar nicht auf dem Radar.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Mai 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich dieses Active clamp und ist das gut oder schlecht oder juckt das nicht? Ist mir jetzt schon einige Male begegnet und ich habe keine Ahnung was das ist


Darüber gibt es mehr als genug Dokumente von vielen 'Jelly Bean Thingys' Herstellern wie Onsemi, TI und ganz doll vielen anderen.
Da kannst dich mal durch die Dokumente wälzen - einfach nur etwas Zeit investieren...



Philipus II schrieb:


> Welche Primärbereichs-Schaltung am besten ist ist pauschal nicht zu sagen. Auch mit "einfacher" Double-Forward-Schaltung lassen sich sehr gute Platin- und sogar Titanium-Netzteile bauen. Das ist eher eine Frage der konkreten Umsetzung und der Kosten. Die 80 Plus Bronze Netzteile sind überwiegend Double Forward. Active Clamp ist FSP exklusiv. Half Bridge LLC ist üblich für Gold Aufwärts bis etwa 750 Watt. Darüber ist dann Full Bridge LLC verbreiteter. Ich kenne aber auch 1600W  Gold und 700 Watt Titanium mit Double Forward .


Das Problem bei den normalen PWM Konstruktionen ist eher der EMV Bereich, darum geht man eher auf LLC-Resonanzwandler -> besser für EMV.

Dass Active Clamp FSP Exklusiv ist, stimmt nicht.
Die sind nur die bekanntesten, die das auch intensiv nutzen.
Es gibt aber auch noch andere Hersteller, die das verwenden ->AcBel  Polytech zum Beispiel.
Daher denke ich schlicht, dass der Rest schlicht kein R&D in diese Schaltung investiert hat und/oder es keine 'Jelly Bean' Controlchips für Netzteile gibt, wie die CM6900 Serie für LLC-Resonanzwandler und eben den Infineon, der auf dem Silverstone ST75F-PT oder den Corsair Teilen genutzt wird...



Philipus II schrieb:


> Active Clamp kann man gut mit Gruppe kombinieren - aber muss natürlich nicht. Bei LLC fällt mir kein Beispiel mit Gruppenregulierung ein.


Da gibts was von *trommelwirbel* FSP.
Wem auch sonst 
Musst mal auf Hardwaresecrets suchen, da wurds getestet.
War AFAIR ein 750 oder 850W Gerät, Silber Zertifiziert und müsste von Silverstone gewesen sein.
Allerdings war das eher eine Doppeltrafo Konstruktion. Einen für +12V, einen für +5V/3V3


----------



## Philipus II (18. Mai 2016)

Wieder was gelernt. Mit AcBel hatte ich bisher noch nicht zu tun.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Mai 2016)

Ja, die gehören aber auch zu den größeren Netzteil Fertigern, die fast ausschließlich im OEM Bereich arbeiten und kaum mehr im Endkunden Bereich.
Die bekanntesten Kunden waren Gigabyte und Cooler Master. Aber das ist schon etwas länger her...

Da die zu den größeren gehören, würde das zu meiner Vermutung passen, dass es schlicht an entsprechenden Chips fehlt und die Unternehmen entweder keine Lust haben, in diesem Bereich R&D zu investieren, oder keinen Bedarf sehen.
Oder schlicht nicht die Kapazität dafür haben.


----------



## poiu (18. Mai 2016)

die CM Real Power Serie von AcBel sind die einzigen die ich kenne und je gesehen hab von AcBel, Cebit ausgeschlossen AcBel war mal vor 2-3 Jahre auf der Messe.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Mai 2016)

Grad das gefunden PC-Experience Reviews : | Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R Netzteil
Meinen die da drin, modulare Netzteile können Rosten? Was ist da los? 
Ausserdem, nachdem mir hier ein Lüfter fast am brennen war (Sticker hat sich schon braun gefärbt und ein Bauteil ist verbrutzelt)  wollte ich fragen, was das gewesen sein könnte... ( Lüfter war ein AVC aus einem 13 Jahre alten Dell OEM PC)


----------



## poiu (19. Mai 2016)

nein du hast bei teuren NT vergoldete Kontakte, bei billigen nicht, die Kontakte können mit der Zeit oxidieren und die Kontaktwiederstände steigen dann bzw verändern sich.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Mai 2016)

In dem Review meisten sie das gilt für alle :hmh:


----------



## chischko (19. Mai 2016)

Servus! Mal ne Frage etwas abseits der Innereien von NTs: 
Ich hab mir so nen kleines Gerätchen besorgt zum messen  des aktuellen Verbrauchs... Brennenstuhl PM231 E ... Habt Ihr  Erfahrungen mit dem Kästchen (gab es bei Conrad in ner Aktion für 5  Euro... dementsprechend erwarte ich da auch keine Laborgenauigkeit, aber eine gewisse Genauigkeit ist von Brennenstuhl ja mMn schon zu erwarten)... 
Hintergrund: Meine Werte kommen mir etwas hoch vor... Im Idle nur nen  Browser offen etwa 200W und unter GTA V alles hoch gerissen teilweise  530W (meistens aber eher 480W-500W).


----------



## poiu (19. Mai 2016)

wahrscheinlich hats probleme mit der phasenverschiebung

nimm mal eine Mehrfachstechdose und hänge zusammen mit dem PC eine Lampe mit alter Glühbirne dran

dann einfach die zB 60W  der Glühbirne von der Messung abziehen, sollte dann ungefähr passen.


----------



## chischko (19. Mai 2016)

Puh find heute mal ne alte Glühbirne... Das mit der Phasenverschiebung könnte zwar sein, aber dasses dermaßen drauf anspringt? Ich probier's mal... wichtig ist doch nur nen Ohmscher Verbraucher oder?


----------



## Körschgen (19. Mai 2016)

Ja.
Dessen Leistung musste natürlich kennen...
Oder berechnen können.


----------



## chischko (19. Mai 2016)

Jo ich denke die gute alte Glühbirne ist da die einfachste Variante.... glaub seit dem Umzug hab ich noch nen paar Baustellenfassungen und 60er unten im Keller... muss Mittags mal schauen und dann schnell nen Stecker zamm basteln und mit rein hängen. Sollten sich die Werte (näherungsweise) 1:1 addieren muss ich daov ausgehen, dass das Brennstühlchen funktioniert... 
Woran erkenne ich, dass es Probleme hatte/hat mit der Phasenverschiebung? Wenn die Abweichung zu groß ist? 
Wenn ich eine gewisse Abweichung feststelle: Kann ich mich dann darauf verlassen, dass die Abweichung "linear" ist und auch so bleibt, wenn ich die Glühbirne wieder raus nehme? .. In andere Worten: Wenn ich eine Abweichung von z.B. 30W feststelle ist diese dann auch bein Netzteil alleine anzusetzen?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Mai 2016)

Da zeigt mein billig Gerät bessere Werte an -  Technoline 15 Euro Ding


----------



## poiu (19. Mai 2016)

Es gibt da auch den nGlühbirnen Test einmal einfach LED oder Energiesparlampe dran wenn die Abweichung über 10% ist das teil murcks.

Brennenstuhl ist übrigens leider nicht so gut, gab schon Probleme mit denn teilen und selsbt mit deren Steckerleisten :-/

wobei 

11 Energiemessgerate im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

andere tests
https://www.test.de/Strommessgeraete-Nur-eins-ist-gut-1781202-0/?mc=tb.download.link

es gab noch einen in c´t


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Mai 2016)

Das Problem hier dürfte wohl die Abweichung der Komponenten von Gerät zu Gerät sein.
Da kann dann eine Charge wirklich spitze sein, eine andere der letzte Rotz.

Und genau das ist ja auch der Grund, warum halbwegs brauchbares Messequipment so verdammt teuer ist (OK, neben 'low volumes' natürlich):

Die Geräte haben eine garantierte Präzision mit einer garantierten Abweichung.
Und kommen auch noch kalibriert bei dir an.

Das alles kostet natürlich Geld und macht das Produkt nicht gerade billig...

Und hier hast jetzt billige Consumerschätzeisen, bei denen einfach irgendwelche Komponenten mit z.T. gewaltigen Abweichungen (+/-20% ist ein üblicher Wert für Standardkomponenten) zum Einsatz...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Mai 2016)

Brennenstuhl Überspannungsschutz Leisten sind doch gut, oder? Hab eine an PC und Co. Davor hängt eine von Kopp, auch Überspannungsschutz, gestern gekauft im MM im Abverkauf für 7 Euro, drei Ports. Allemal besser als die Kaufland Leiste davor. 
Nur Drucker hängt an einer (fast neuen) Obi leiste, ist aber mit Schalter und mehr als 300-400 Watt fließt da eh nicht. Fernsehequiment hängt auch an einer Kaufland Leiste, die wird aber getauscht wenn ich wieder flüssig bin.
Ich kaufe dann nur noch abschaltbare Leisten, die sind deutlich praktischer.


----------



## poiu (19. Mai 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Brennenstuhl Überspannungsschutz Leisten sind doch gut, oder? Hab eine an PC und Co. Davor hängt eine von Kopp, auch Überspannungsschutz, gestern gekauft im MM im Abverkauf für 7 Euro, drei Ports. Allemal besser als die Kaufland Leiste davor.
> Nur Drucker hängt an einer (fast neuen) Obi leiste, ist aber mit Schalter und mehr als 300-400 Watt fließt da eh nicht. Fernsehequiment hängt auch an einer Kaufland Leiste, die wird aber getauscht wenn ich wieder flüssig bin.
> Ich kaufe dann nur noch abschaltbare Leisten, die sind deutlich praktischer.



ich glaube bei Stiftung Warentest ist mal ordentlich durchgefallen

Steckdosenleisten  - 11 von 19 sind „mangelhaft“ - Pressemitteilung - Stiftung Warentest



> Von den vier geprüften Leisten mit Über*spannungs*schutz waren die beiden teuersten – Brennen*stuhl Secure-Tec Auto*matic (28 Euro) und Vario Linea Akustik plus (40 Euro) – nur „mangelhaft“.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Mai 2016)

Okay, ne ich hab kein so ein teures Modell gekauft. Meins ist ein anderes, hat wahrscheinlich höchstens 17,99 gekostet.


----------



## Tyler654 (19. Mai 2016)

Wir haben bald Juni, wo bleiben denn jetzt die Prime Serie von Seasonic?


----------



## poiu (19. Mai 2016)

Bisher ist bei mir nichts angekommen 

ich hab wohle beim letzen Cooler Master Chroma Test, paar Chroma Teile entwendet






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vorhin aus einem Netzteil gepullt


----------



## DerFoehn (19. Mai 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Es gibt da auch den nGlühbirnen Test einmal einfach LED oder Energiesparlampe dran wenn die Abweichung über 10% ist das teil murcks.
> 
> Brennenstuhl ist übrigens leider nicht so gut, gab schon Probleme mit denn teilen und selsbt mit deren Steckerleisten :-/
> 
> ...


Ohje, ich habe auch eine 10er Steckdose von Brennenstuhl. Hoffentlich war das kein derber Fehlkauf.


----------



## chischko (19. Mai 2016)

Also ich selbst hab auch alles was etwas mehr kostet (TV/Mediacenter im Wohnzimmer inkl. sämtlicher Peripherie, PC(s) im Arbeitszimmer und Drucker/Scanner/HTPc) durch Brennenstuhl Sicherheitssteckleisten abgesichert inkl. Netzwerk und Antennenausgänge der Wand an jedem Fernseher... Da sollte nix fehlen hoffe ich einfach wo die Verkabelung & Wohnanlage hier erst 4 Jahre alt ist also sollte hoffentlich alles soweit halbwegs sicher sein.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Mai 2016)

Bei mir ist das mit  46 Jahre alter Elektrik kritischer. 
Aber: auf Überlast komme ich eh nie ( maximale Dauerlast ohne Einschaltstrom vielleicht 600-700 W wenn beide Pcs stark belastet sind...). 
Hintereinander stecken ist so ne sache.... Ich komme nicht ohne aus...


----------



## DerFoehn (19. Mai 2016)

Ich hab ne ganz simple ohne irgendwelche Sicherungen. "Premium Alu Line" heißt die mit 10 Dosen und Schalter. Also nichts Besonderes. Nen Überspannungsschutz hab ich so dahinter geklemmt in die Hauptsteckdose, wo dann die Leiste dran hängt. Ob der funktioniert weiß nicht, will ich auch nicht ausprobieren.


----------



## Pu244 (19. Mai 2016)

Schukostecker sind eine recht eigene Sache, denn sie halten eigentlich nur 10-12A Dauerlast aus und sind damit ein Verstoß gegen das Prinzip das die Sicherung das schwächste Glied sein muß. Kurzzeitig halten sie auch 16A aus, wie lange kurzzeitig ist? Nun bis es zu qualmen anfängt. Das ganze kommt daher das die Dinger Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts eingeführt wurden, da nahm man es nicht so genau mit den Sicherheitsaspekten, deshalb sind unsere Steckdosen auch nicht Verpolungssicher.

Das was man an Mehrfachsteckdosen so im Baumarkt u.a für um die 10€ bekommt ist eigentlich alles nur billigster Chinamüll. Die Dinger bestehen im Prinzip aus 3 Blechstreifen, die man in ein Plastikgehäuse gestopft und mit einem Netzstecker versehen hat. Je nach Ausführung gibt es einen leuchtenden Schalter oder auch mal einen Varistor als Überspannungsschutz. Ohne Aufsicht würde ich den Plunder nur mit 1 belasten (eher weniger), man weiß eben nie in was für einem Zustand die Teile sich befinden, besonders da man auf die gekommen ist die Teile mit Kinderschutz auszustatten (so kann man die Kontakte nicht sehen). Es gibt immer wieder Brände wenn Leute die aufgedruckten 3600W wörtlich nehmen (eigentlich ist dann schon fast zwangsweise damit zu rechnen).

Richtig gute Mehrfachsteckdosenleisten kosten so um die 50€ für einer 6er Leiste und dort sind alle Steckdosen einzeln ausgeführt und verkabelt, was sie haltbarer macht sowie dafür sorgt das die Steckdosen um 90° gedreht sind (ideal für Netzteile). Dafür bekommt man im Baumarkt allerdings schon fast die komplette Verkabelung für den ganzen Haushalt.



chischko schrieb:


> Servus! Mal ne Frage etwas abseits der Innereien von NTs:
> Ich hab mir so nen kleines Gerätchen besorgt zum messen  des aktuellen Verbrauchs... Brennenstuhl PM231 E ... Habt Ihr  Erfahrungen mit dem Kästchen (gab es bei Conrad in ner Aktion für 5  Euro... dementsprechend erwarte ich da auch keine Laborgenauigkeit, aber eine gewisse Genauigkeit ist von Brennenstuhl ja mMn schon zu erwarten)...
> Hintergrund: Meine Werte kommen mir etwas hoch vor... Im Idle nur nen  Browser offen etwa 200W und unter GTA V alles hoch gerissen teilweise  530W (meistens aber eher 480W-500W).



Das Messgerät hat jetzt nicht so einen guten Ruf, allerdings soll es auch den Leistungsfaktor korrekt erfassen und gehört auch zu den neueren Messgeräten. Die Daten sind sogar aus 3 Gründen plausibel:

1: Du hast einen Monitor mit hoher Bildwiederholfrequenz angeschlossen, dann zieht der Rechner ordentlich im Leerlauf:
Nvidia Geforce plus G-Sync: Hohe Idle-Leistungsaufnahme ab 144 Hz - Fix in Aussicht
2: Bei deinen Übertaktungsversuchen sind irgendwie die Energiesparmodi von Graka, CPU oder Mainboard auf der Stecke geblieben. Das ist dann auch nicht ungewöhnlich das ein Rechner im Leerlauf viel frißt, mein alter Phenom II X4 940 BE incl GTX 260 hat sich damals unübertaktet 160-170W gegönnt.
3: Die Werte unter Vollast sind plausibel, wenn du der GTX 980Ti eine höhere TDP gegönnt hast, die CPU dürfte dann auch in Richtung 200W gehen, dann passt das.

Wer, wie du, übertaktet darf sich nicht wundern wenn der Kasten mehr Strom säuft.


----------



## chischko (19. Mai 2016)

Hm ok ja macht insofern Sinn alles... der LF wird sauber erfasst, das sieht plausibel aus....
Und stimmt... das mit dem erhöhten Stromverbrauch bei 144Hz unter Win hab ich vergessen... kaum regle ich im Windows auf 120Hz runter braucht er nur noch etwa 120W... Insofern sind die Werte plausibel... Auch wenn ich das Netzteil ja permanent an bzw. leicht über der Werksangabe von 500W betreibe gehe ich jetzt einfach mal von aus, dass es qualitativ hochwertig genug ist auch permanent die 110% Belastung (ggü. Papier) mit zu machen, oder?


----------



## Pu244 (19. Mai 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich das Netzteil ja permanent an bzw. leicht über der Werksangabe von 500W betreibe gehe ich jetzt einfach mal von aus, dass es qualitativ hochwertig genug ist auch permanent die 110% Belastung (ggü. Papier) mit zu machen, oder?



Das Ding liefert netto 500W, allerdings mit einem Wirkungsgrad von sagen wir mal (ich bin jetzt sehr positiv eingestellt) ca. 92% im 230V Netz. Macht 500W / 0,92 = 543,5W brutto, sprich du bist Haarscharf drunter. Eine Verbrauchsintensivere Graka oder einen noch durstigeren Prozessor, solltest du dir mit dem Netzteil nicht zulegen.


----------



## chischko (19. Mai 2016)

Naja gut... das es eng ist war mir bewusst und ich denke die E10 sind einfach robust genug ausgelegt ... Wenn die 1080Ti raus ist wird ohnehin auf Pascal umgestiegen, was mich bzgl. GPU eh wieder in etwas stromsparendere Gefilde führen sollte (auch mit OC) denk 16nm Fertigung... 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Mai 2016)

@Pu244
Wie meinst du verpolungssicher? Erde ist doch Auf beiden Seiten und es kommt ja eh Wechselstrom aus der Dose also wie meinst du das oder denke ich falsch ?
Bin ich froh, dass ich meine leisten mit Schukostecker kaum über 6-7A auslaste, das auch nur wenn ich Staubsauge. 
Aber hey, wenn ich hier einige bessere Leisten habe, die schon hochwertiger sind als die Supermarktteile (ich hab eine Bei uns im Abstellraum gesehen, da fröstelt es mich immer wenn ich die sehe. Kabel kaum  dicker als eines USB B Kabel meines ext. HDD Gehäuses, Kabel wackelt komisch rum, Leiste wiegt ungefähr die Hälfte einer typischen Obi oder Supermarkt Steckdosenleiste und steht nix drauf, nicht mal max. 3586W... Kann sein dass dort ein CE drauf ist. 
Da kann man froh sein, wenn das Teil einem mit Fernseher, Boxen und Receiver (200W) nicht abbrennt...


----------



## Pu244 (20. Mai 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> @Pu244
> Wie meinst du verpolungssicher? Erde ist doch Auf beiden Seiten und es kommt ja eh Wechselstrom aus der Dose also wie meinst du das oder denke ich falsch ?



Konkret hast du einmal die Phase, da sind deine 230V Wechselstrom drauf und einmal den Neutralleiter, der hat normalerweise 0V, den kann man an und für sich sogar gefahrlos anfassen (sollte man niemals, man fordert das Schicksal nicht heraus). Bei einem symmetrischen Stecker, wie wir ihn in Deutschland oder auch Italien haben, kannst du nicht sagen wo der Neutralleiter gerade ist, beide Positionen sind möglich. Bei einem asymmetrischen Stecker, wie er in den USA, GB, Frankreich oder auch in der Schweiz verwendet wird, ist das anders, hier sind Neutralleiter und Phase immer am selben Platz. 

Das hat z.B. den Vorteil das man bei einer Lampenfassung immer den Neutalleiter an Gewinde anschließt und die Phase am Fuß, so kommt man nicht so leicht mit dem Stromführenden Kontakt in Berührung. Es gab z.B. in diesen Ländern Steh- und Nachttischlampen deren Gewinde man im regulären Betrieb berühren konnte, so ein Import ist hierzulande eine Todesfalle. Man kann die Tatsache, das der Neutralleiter keine Spannung führt, nutzen um Geräte so zu bauen das man im Falle eines Falles immer mit dem Neutralleiter zuerst in Kontakt kommt, z.B. Heizlüfter, Toaster usw.. An und für sich müssen alle Geräte weltweit damit klar kommen das der Neutralleiter mit der Phase vertauscht werden kann, allerdings gibt es dennoch einige seltene Fälle die einem das übel nehmen.


----------



## chischko (20. Mai 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> @Pu244
> Wie meinst du verpolungssicher? Erde ist doch Auf beiden Seiten und es kommt ja eh Wechselstrom aus der Dose also wie meinst du das oder denke ich falsch ?



Erde (=Schutzleiter = Masse) auf beiden Seiten ja, aber: Wie es Pu244 bereits geschrieben hat: Verpolungssicher sind nur symmetrisch aufgebaute Stecker deren Belegung auch identisch ist wie z.B. (zur Verbildlichung!) der Lightning Stecker von Apple: 8 Pins und "im Inneren" sind aber Pin 1&8, 2&7, 3&6 und 4&5 miteinander verbunden und das auf beiden Seiten. Somit kannst Du gar nix falsch einstecken, am Ende wird es wieder zu zusammengeführt auf die 4 Leitungen des Standard USB Steckers. 
Asymetrisch ausgebaute Stecker müssen durch bauliche/kosntruktive Maßnahmen so geschaffen sein, dass ein Einstecken in falscher Richtung unterbunden ist wie z.B. eben alles USB Schnittstellen (bis auf Typ C) oder asymetrisch aufgebaute Steckdosen, so das der Stecker nur in einer Orientierung rein passen (Bild). 
@PU244: Zum Thema Norm und Historie des Ganzen: Leider korrekt! Auf (ich sag jetzt mal halbwegs professionellen) aktuellen Baustellen und unter Fachpersonal setzt sich zwar seit einigen Jahren eine quasi-Regel durch, nach der die Phase (von Vorne auf den Stecker blickend) links montiert wird aber das ist noch nicht Bestandteil einer Norm und ich hab mal meinen Elektrikermeister gefragt warum das so ist? Erstaunlich einfache Antwort: Wenn es irgendwo als Vorschrift steht wissen die Leute den Hintergrund nicht und gehen davon aus, dass die Norm schon ewig existiert und verlassen sich deshalb darauf, dass die Norm überall durchgesetzt wurde als Teil einer elektrischen Abnahme und glauben deshalb immer, die Phase sei (z.B.) immer links und tatschen evtl. an der rechten Seite rum ohne die Sicherung vorher zu betätigen.... Ergebnis tut weh bzw. endet ggf. sogar tötlich.... Deshalb wird das wohl auch noch lange so bleiben.


----------



## Körschgen (20. Mai 2016)

Hat Philip das Brennenstuhlding nicht auf der CB mal getestet?!

Moment...
Waren sogar mehrere...
11 Energiemessgerate im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Mai 2016)

Achso okay - Erde kann man aber schon berühren zum Erden vom Schrauben? So mache ich das immer...


----------



## chischko (20. Mai 2016)

Erde kann man problemlos berühren... wieso willst Du Schrauben erden? 
Schrauben haben per-se mal keine statische Aufladung als massiver Stahlkörper von kleiner Masse... aber gut ... machen kannste es natürlich... viel wichtiger ist dich selbst als etwas masseereicherer Körper mit hohem statischen Potential zu erden bevor Du an bzgl. elektrostatischer Aufladung empfindlichen Gerätschaften hantierst.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Mai 2016)

Willst du damit jetzt sagen das ich schwer bin XD
Ne oben ist ein r verloren gegangen, Schrauben hab ich noch nie geerdet, nur mich vorm (!!!) basteln.


----------



## Körschgen (20. Mai 2016)

Haha. Habs auch falsch verstanden...


----------



## chischko (20. Mai 2016)

Sorry! 
Ich unterstelle Dir einfach mal du wiegst mehr als eine M5*10 Schraube


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Mai 2016)

Was wiegt die denn XD
meine Waage hat irgendwie einen an der Waffel und zeigt immer nur Error-1 ld an... Also kann ich das nicht nachprüfen


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Was wiegt die denn XD
> meine Waage hat irgendwie einen an der Waffel und zeigt immer nur Error-1 ld an... Also kann ich das nicht nachprüfen



Du musst sie mal so einstellen, dass sie auch Objekte über 150kg darstellen kann.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst sie mal so einstellen, dass sie auch Objekte über 150kg darstellen kann.


Blödmann  
Ich wiege doch nur 85 Kilo  und die Batterien sind wahrscheinlich fast leer  *hust*


----------



## chischko (20. Mai 2016)

Du leg mal ne 2. Batterien ein wie vorgesehen... Mit nur einer Batterie zeigen die immer nur die Hälfte an


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Mai 2016)

Die Waage hatte schon immer mal einen an der Waffel.... 
Da bräuchten wir mal ne neue ^^


----------



## captain_drink (20. Mai 2016)

Hendriks wohl letzter (und schon längere Zeit auf Halde liegender) Test für CB: Funf 5/55-Watt-Netzteile im Test - ComputerBase

Das RMx schaltet zumindest bei Überlast korrekt ab, die Lötqualität ist allerdings (wie öfter bei CWT) unterdurchschnittlich.


----------



## Pu244 (20. Mai 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> @PU244: Zum Thema Norm und Historie des Ganzen: Leider korrekt! Auf (ich sag jetzt mal halbwegs professionellen) aktuellen Baustellen und unter Fachpersonal setzt sich zwar seit einigen Jahren eine quasi-Regel durch, nach der die Phase (von Vorne auf den Stecker blickend) links montiert wird aber das ist noch nicht Bestandteil einer Norm und ich hab mal meinen Elektrikermeister gefragt warum das so ist? Erstaunlich einfache Antwort: Wenn es irgendwo als Vorschrift steht wissen die Leute den Hintergrund nicht und gehen davon aus, dass die Norm schon ewig existiert und verlassen sich deshalb darauf, dass die Norm überall durchgesetzt wurde als Teil einer elektrischen Abnahme und glauben deshalb immer, die Phase sei (z.B.) immer links und tatschen evtl. an der rechten Seite rum ohne die Sicherung vorher zu betätigen.... Ergebnis tut weh bzw. endet ggf. sogar tötlich.... Deshalb wird das wohl auch noch lange so bleiben.



Der eigentlich Hintergrund ist das man in Frankreich verpolsichere Stecker vom Typ E hat, wir haben unsere Schukostecker vom Typ F. Nun gibt es den weit verbreiteten Stecker vom Typ E+F, den man in beiden Ländern einstecken kann, wenn du dich schonmal gefragt hast was das für ein komisches Loch in machen Schukosteckern ist, da kommt der Zapfen für PE in Frankreich rein. In Deutschland ist das Ding nicht verpolungssicher, wenn man allerdings einen gewinkelten Stecker, mit dem Kabel nach untern hin, einsteckt ist die Phase immer links, d.h. so kommt zusammen was zusammen gehört. In der Schweiz ist es genau anders herum, da ist die Phase rechts.


----------



## captain_drink (20. Mai 2016)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Hendriks wohl letzter (und schon längere Zeit auf Halde liegender) Test für CB: Funf 5/55-Watt-Netzteile im Test - ComputerBase



Ebendort wird übrigens mal wieder die große Kondensatorendiskussion angerührt, was überdeutlich zeigt, warum so viele Hersteller auf japanische Kondensatoren setzen: Weil leichtgläubige Konsumenten und unkundige Reviewer automatisch eine "minderwertige Bestückung" vermuten, wenn Teapo oder Samxon draufsteht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Mai 2016)

Bei Teapo denke ich an einigermaßen hochwertiges Zeug. 
Hersteller wie CapXon eher ein naja, bekannte Japaner eher an gutes. Aber wofür gibt es den Thread hier wissen genug, was taugt und was nicht und v. A.  Welche Serien...


----------



## Hansi92 (22. Mai 2016)

Tach wollte mal kurz fragen ob das alte l8 500w für ein FX 8350 und eine his hd7950 von der Technik ausreicht. Ist das dafür brauchbar oder sollte es getauscht werden? 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Mai 2016)

Geht noch gerad so.


----------



## Hansi92 (22. Mai 2016)

Ist 2. PC für Wohnzimmer darauf läuft eh nur ein GameCube Emulator

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2016)

Sofern du es hast und es nicht zu alt ist, kannst du es dafür nutzen.
Eine neue Grafikkarte würde ich damit aber nicht mehr betreiben.


----------



## Hansi92 (22. Mai 2016)

Ist ein halbes Jahr alt. Für meine 970 hab ich ja ein p11. Danke euch für die Hilfe.

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## poiu (24. Mai 2016)

Hansi92 schrieb:


> Ist ein halbes Jahr alt. Für meine 970 hab ich ja ein p11. Danke euch für die Hilfe.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk



Schmeiße mal deine Taptalk sig raus.


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Schmeiße mal deine Taptalk sig raus.



Finde ich auch ziemlich nervig.     

Gesendet von meinem billig Handy mit Tapatalk


----------



## poiu (24. Mai 2016)

Wer Corsair Mag kann jetzt zu LC Power greifen, gibt da jetzt "LC Power with Corsair Inside"

Podsumowanie - ithardware.pl

könnt ihr natürlich auch umgekehrt interpretieren das Corsair da jetzt fertigen lässt wo LC schon immer lies  xD

LC ist da schon lange Abnehmer bei Great Wall



Gesendet von meinem Abakus mit SchrottTalk


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2016)

Gibt es den Text auch in hebräisch?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. Mai 2016)

Wie lässt sich das interpretieren? Corsair stürzt ab Oder LC steigt auf? 
Gestern bin ich mal just for fun durch Geizhals gewuselt und hab gesehen, dass es erstaunlich viele Intertech mit aktiv PFC gibt - macht Intertech nun einen Auf hochwertig? 
Gesendet von meinem Siemens C75 ohne Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (24. Mai 2016)

Würde den Artikel auch gerne verstehen

Gesendet von meiner Tastatur mit Firefox


----------



## poiu (24. Mai 2016)

im endeffekt sind die Bilder interessant, text das übliche technik blabla von einer mini seite aus Polen könnt ihr vergessen hab ich auch nicht gelesen 


 Ich weiß das LC schon lange bei great Wall fertigen lässt siehe LC7300 und Corsair seit 2014 die CSM. 

Das ganze ist wieder einfach nur ein sehr gutes Beispiel das man sich nicht von Marken blenden lassen sollte.

Das ganze ist für China nicht ungewöhnlich, hatten die halt über die PCB und LC hat vielleicht Kapazitäten erhöht oder Corsair weniger abgenommen als bestellt...

Einige Firmen in China sind da gnadenlos, liegt da wirds verwendet, schaut sowieso keiner rein.

@Threshold für dich immer doch  

Klick


Gesendet von meinen Thinkpad X230t


----------



## chischko (24. Mai 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> @Threshold für dich immer doch
> 
> Klick




Na dann mal fröhlich ran: Jetzt bverstehste den Text auch endlich Thressi! 

Gesendet von meinem Rechner mit Windows


----------



## captain_drink (24. Mai 2016)

Das nächste Review zum Revolution X't II: Enermax Revolution XT II 750W Review

Nachdem das eine Sample in einem anderen Review beim Test der Hold-up-Time hochgegangen ist (das zweite Sample war dann i.O.), hapert es hier an der Befestigung eines Kabels für den Netzschalter. 
Gerade bei CWT wäre es wichtig, auf die QC zu achten, was Enermax anscheinend versäumt hat.


----------



## the_leon (24. Mai 2016)

Bei Jonny Guru kann ein Enermax Netzteil auch nicht gut abschneiden 

Btw...
evtl. gibt es von mir auch bald einen Test zu dem Teil 

Gesendet von meinem PC mit Firefox


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. Mai 2016)

Da soll mal noch einer heulen von wegen : * Warum keine Enermax Schrottschüsseln in aktuellen Reviews zusammen mit BQ!  E10 usw... * 
Ist Great   als Fertiger zuverlässiger als Channel Well tomatoes? Wenn man sieht was bei CWT bei  Enermax und Corsair geschmiert wird wird mir ja ganz übel... Da kann eine einbeinige Katze mit Augenklappe genauer löten... 
Gesendet aus einer Telefonzelle der Deutschen Telekom ohne Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (24. Mai 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Da soll mal noch einer heulen von wegen : * Warum keine Enermax Schrottschüsseln in aktuellen Reviews zusammen mit BQ!  E10 usw... *
> Ist Great   als Fertiger zuverlässiger als Channel Well tomatoes? Wenn man sieht was bei CWT bei  Enermax und Corsair geschmiert wird wird mir ja ganz übel... Da kann eine einbeinige Katze mit Augenklappe genauer löten...
> Gesendet aus einer Telefonzelle der Deutschen Telekom ohne Tapatalk



Aber nur wenn sie die Augenklappe auf dem guten Auge trägt.. ansonsten wäre das für die Vereinigung der Lötkatzen ein Skandal! 

Gesendet über eine Internetleitung ohne NSA


----------



## bschicht86 (24. Mai 2016)

Kann mir wer was zum OCZ ZX 1250W sagen? (Quali etc.)


----------



## captain_drink (24. Mai 2016)

Guckst du hier:
OCZ ZX Series 1250 W Review | techPowerUp
OCZ ZX 1250W Power Supply Review | KitGuru
OCZ ZX 1250 im Test - 1250 Watt 80Plus Gold Netzteil

Insgesamt i.O., wenngleich es mittlerweile natürlich Besseres in der Wattklasse gibt. OEM ist Great Wall.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Mai 2016)

Naja, wenn da nicht die Nicon Kondensatoren wären...
Die Teapo SY gehen in Ordnung, der Marketing PR Kondensator japanischer Herkunft, naja...

Oh anyway, zum Enermax:
Soldering Quality is good.
SRYSLY?!

Aber da gibts so dermaßen viel dran auszusetzen: 8pin Sicherungschip, Lötqualität ziemlich mies, Muttern der Abstandshalter vom modular PCB nicht gesichert (kein Kleber, nicht verlötet).

Bei dem rumgesaue mit dem Lot auf der Rückseite, muss man fast vermuten, dass die Mädels das gemacht haben, um den thermischen Widerstand von dem Zeugs zu vermindern...
Elektrisch ists jedenfalls nicht notwendig, dafür sind die Leitungen kurz genug...
Aber nutzt halt nix, wenn das fast wegbrennt...


Ich würde gern mal ein paar Temperaturfühler an dem Gerät anbringen und mal die Temperatur bei 20-30°C Raumtemperatur @ Max Last sehen...


----------



## bschicht86 (24. Mai 2016)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Guckst du hier:
> OCZ ZX Series 1250 W Review | techPowerUp
> OCZ ZX 1250W Power Supply Review | KitGuru
> OCZ ZX 1250 im Test - 1250 Watt 80Plus Gold Netzteil
> ...



Die hatte ich mir schon alle angeschaut, jedoch wollte ich mal nach den subjektiven bzw. objektiven Erfahrungen unserer Netzteilspezialisten fragen, die sich mit einem Blick sofort auskennen. 

Selbst habe ich das Netzteil als defekt günstig erstanden, nachdem ich mir hab sagen lassen, dass es nach gewissen Zeiten immer ausgeht. Nachdem ich nachgebohrt hatte und herausfand, dass zum Schluss eine GTX970 drin gewerkelt hatte, geh ich einfach mal von aus, dass Maxwell eh die Ursache dafür war.

Bin jedenfalls mal gespannt, denn ich würd es höchstens als Versorgung für eine Serverbaugruppe anno 2009 verwenden.


----------



## kadney (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich euch mal um eine Einschätzung zu einem Netzteil fragen.
Und zwar habe ich hier ein OVP Dark Power Pro 11 mit 650W liegen, für das ich aktuell keine Verwendung habe.
Aktuell habe ich noch einen recht alten Rechner und ein neuer ist erst für Ende des Jahres geplant.

Angedacht ist in etwa je nach Preis ein Zen 8-Kerner, evtl. übertaktet und eine AMD Polaris oder Vega GPU um die 300€ herum. (Mal gucken in welcher Preisregion Vega liegen wird. )
Das ist zwar jetzt ein wenig Glaskugellesen, aber wie würdet ihr die Leistung des Netzteils dafür einschätzen? Wären da die 650W schon überdimensioniert? Oder wäre das egal?

Ich überlege nämlich ob ich das Netzteil bis dahin "einlagern" soll oder ob es mehr "Sinn" machen würde, es jetzt zu verkaufen und dann, wenn der PC wirklich zusammengestellt wird, ein neues zu kaufen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. Mai 2016)

Bei dem Netzteil würde ich eher behalten. Mit der Platin Effizienz ist es in jeder Lebenslage effizient und das hin und her verkaufen bringt niemandem was. 
Behalte es besser   so mache ich das auch mit diversen Netzteilen (die Jünger sind als 2008) also momentan 2. Weil hat man die einmal verkauft gibt es würdigen Ersatz für grossen Aufpreis. 
Der Netzteil gebraucht Markt schnurrt auch nicht so wirklich. 

Mir fällt grad ein dass ich meinen  Pcs nun überall gute moderne Netzteile drin hab bzw ersetzt hab.... Nur noch aktiv PFC und Marken... 
Xilence Performance A, Cougar A350, BQ !  E10/L8 (und noch n Corsair TX650 V2)


----------



## gorgeous188 (25. Mai 2016)

So langsam komme ich durcheinander.
Das Xilence Performance A ist zwar Gruppe aber recht gut? Stammt von HEC? Ist verwandt mit dem L8?
Das L9 ist von FSP und basiert auf Raider wie das S7?
Hat jemand Lust einen Stammbaum zu zeichnen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Mai 2016)

Viel zu viel Aufwand.
Das ändert sich alle Nase lang, so dass es kaum möglich ist, solch eine Liste aktuell zu halten.


----------



## br0da (25. Mai 2016)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust einen Stammbaum zu zeichnen?



In ähnlicher Form: *Orions PSU Database*


----------



## Philipus II (25. Mai 2016)

Ich werde das mal bei Tom's Hardware anlegen. Wenn, dass muss man solch aufwändige Inhalte weltweit nutzen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (26. Mai 2016)

Ich habe mal eine Frage. Ist bei Single Rail NT und den schnellen Last wechseln der modernen GPU'S eigentlich eine Schädigung der restlichen Hardware (SSD Hdd) zu rechnen, bzw mit einer geringeren Lebenserwartung?


----------



## Körschgen (26. Mai 2016)

Wieso bei Single Rail?
Bei Netzteilen mit schlechter Spannungsregulierung, egal ob Gruppe oder Indy können Festplatten leiden.
Schlechte und alte Gruppennetzteile sind dafür natürlich besonders anfällig.


----------



## DarkScorpion (26. Mai 2016)

Mein Gedanke war das bei Single Rail die Spannungen ja nicht einzeln geregelt werden. Sondern ja alles an einer Schiene hängt. Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine. Ich bin halt nicht der Elektroniker


----------



## chischko (26. Mai 2016)

Hm naja... bei Single Rail wird ... ach ne das bete ich nun nihct runter: Thressi hat da sich mal bissl Zeit genommen und das erklärt: Lesen macht hier ausnahmsweise schlau  

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...8316-neuer-pc-bitte-mal-drueber-schaun-3.html

Gesendet von meinem Talent mit Schwankungen


----------



## Körschgen (26. Mai 2016)

Single oder Multirail hat nichts mit der Spannungsregulierung zu tuen.

Bei nem Multirail Netzteil wird die Leistung auf 12 V auf versch. Rails aufgeteilt.
Und einzeln abgesichert.

Du redest von Gruppenregulierten und Einzelregulierten.


----------



## DarkScorpion (26. Mai 2016)

Ok danke, dann habe ich etwas durcheinander gebracht. Aber dafür kann man ja fragen


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage. Ist bei Single Rail NT und den schnellen Last wechseln der modernen GPU'S eigentlich eine Schädigung der restlichen Hardware (SSD Hdd) zu rechnen, bzw mit einer geringeren Lebenserwartung?



Das hat mit Single Rail nichts zu tun,. sondern daran, welche Spannungsregulation das Netzteil hat.
Spielt keine Rolle, ob eine Rail, zwei Rails, 4 Rails oder 28 Rails.


----------



## kloanabua (26. Mai 2016)

Was haltet ihr Spezialisten von diesem Netzteil hier ? 
Inter-Tech Coba Nitrox Nobility 800W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Hab das bei nem Arbeitskollegen in seinem PC gesehn, den er bei PC24 gekauft hat vor einiger Zeit.
Noch nie was davon gehört.


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Mai 2016)

Ohne was Genaues zu wissen lässt mit Intertech als Marke schon mal meine Freudensprünge machen.  Keine Ahnung, ob es Ausnahmen gibt.


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2016)

kloanabua schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr Spezialisten von diesem Netzteil hier ?
> Inter-Tech Coba Nitrox Nobility 800W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Hab das bei nem Arbeitskollegen in seinem PC gesehn, den er bei PC24 gekauft hat vor einiger Zeit.
> Noch nie was davon gehört.



Was will er mit 800 Watt?

Na ja, 800 Watt für unter 100€, wenn man bedenkt, dass ein E10 mit 500 Watt genauso viel kostet.
Man kann sich daher ausrechnen, wie gut es sein wird.

Abgesehen davon ist der Fertiger Huizhou Xin Hui Yuan Tech -- Gesundheit  -- und die kenne ich persönlich nicht so.


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Mai 2016)

Oha. Man braucht einige Versuche, bis man das aussprechen kann.


----------



## poiu (26. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was will er mit 800 Watt?
> 
> Na ja, 800 Watt für unter 100€, wenn man bedenkt, dass ein E10 mit 500 Watt genauso viel kostet.
> Man kann sich daher ausrechnen, wie gut es sein wird.
> ...



Die alten Nitrox waren CWT ähnlich denn Corsair HX, wie es um die neueren steht echt keine Ahnung, so schlecht sieht die nicht aus wäre aber raten.

Thres deine Tastatur ist irgendwie kaputt oder hängt


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Thres deine Tastatur ist irgendwie kaputt oder hängt



Ich sehe doch nichts mehr.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Mai 2016)

kloanabua schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr Spezialisten von diesem Netzteil hier ?
> Inter-Tech Coba Nitrox Nobility 800W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Nix, weil es von Inter Tech ist.

Die sind für die verantwortlichen von den Combat Power Geräten, ebenso wie dem SL-500 und anderen qualitativ schlechten Teilen...


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2016)

Menno -- jetzt werden hier schon ganze Hersteller niedergeknüppelt, obwohl wir immer nur einzelne Modelle kritisieren. 
Andererseits -- Corsair.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Mai 2016)

Hier gibt es ja einige kompetente Menschen die sich auch ein wenig mit Sicherungsautomaten und NT Einschaltströmen auskennen:
Sind die Einschaltstöme  von RMx 750 und HXi 750 so unterschiedlich, das es was ausmacht ob L20 oder H16ner  Automat zwischen auslösen und nicht auslösen? 
Im CB hat wohl einer massiv Probleme mit nem RMx 750 und eben nem H16ner Automat (kann ich mir vorstellen - hab ich ja auch mit E10 500, L8 630, ja sogar ab und an mit meinem Xilence Performance A 430 (!!) auch)  und Ein Kollege der hat in seinem (alten Bauernhof) Haus L20 Automaten und die jucken die Einschaltströme vom HXi 750 anscheinend nicht (und die von seinem ehemaligen TX650 V2 auch nicht aber das interessiert nicht mal "meinen"  H16 Sicherungsautomaten) 
Oder sind L und H Charakteristik soooo unterschiedlich?


----------



## Philipus II (27. Mai 2016)

L und H sind unterschiedlich. manchmal sind die Automaten aber auch schlicht am Ende und müssen ersetzt werden. Der Elektriker des Vertrauens sollte da ran.


----------



## Körschgen (27. Mai 2016)

Kommt ja auch auf die restliche Last an die auf dem abgesicherten Kreis hängt.
H Automaten sind aber ohnehin schon empfindlich, mit der Zeit wird es nicht unbedingt besser...


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Mai 2016)

Leitungsschutzschalter – Wikipedia

2-3x Nennstrom, also 32 bis 48A maximal bei H-Typen, die ab 1977 verboten sind.


Ein moderner B-Automat hat 3-5 fachen Nennstrom für Kurzschlussdetection, also 48-80A


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Mai 2016)

Echt, da gehen sogar 2-3 fache vom Nennstrom? Bei H? Wow... 
Ich hab seine Bilder eben noch mal angesehen und gesehen dass er 20 Sicherung und dann auch noch unterschiedlicher Typen hat. 
Darunter -  L20, L16,  H16 und ein K16.  Super jetzt muss er sich erst noch informieren auf welcher Sicherung der PC abgesichert ist. Mit der K Sicherung wäre der Einschaltstrom ja kein Problem.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (27. Mai 2016)

etwas Offtopic:

Der x-y fache Nennstrom ist die Auslösecharakteristik im Fehlerfall. Bei einem kurzen, wird dieser in der Regel um ein 100 - 1000 faches überschritten, und somit löst die Sicherung aus (im Optimalfall <0,2s). Im Einschaltmoment von elektrischen Geräten, bzw hauptsächlich PC Netzteilen wird dieser Wert auch erreicht, bzw überschritten und je nach Flinkheit, löst die Sicherung aus obwohl kein klassicher Kurzer vorliegt.
Den Sicherungskasten würd ich auch zugern sehen, sieht wahrscheinlich genauso aus wie der von User Knogle vor dem Umbau


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Mai 2016)

Dummerweise stürzt mein Tapatalk bei Bildern immer ab.


----------



## EastCoast (27. Mai 2016)

Kurze Frage am Rande: Letztes (?) Jahr gab's dochmal ein paar Monate lang dieses feine Delta OEM-Netzteil für 15€ zu kaufen. Kann mir jemand sagen, bei welchem Händler das war? Hab das leider schon wieder vergessen und die Suche will mir auch nix ausspucken.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Mai 2016)

Das war Pollin. Die Aktion ist aber (leider) seit Ewigkeiten vorbei


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Mai 2016)

Hehe, ja, stimmt,  ich habe so ein NT da, falls Fragen bestehen. 

Generell ist sowas aber eher die Ausnahme,  Kostendekung sieht jedenfalls anders aus.


----------



## EastCoast (27. Mai 2016)

Ja genau, Pollin war's. Danke dir! Dass es das Teil dort nicht mehr gibt, ist mir bekannt...aber ich wollte noch nach was anderem da schauen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Mai 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Echt, da gehen sogar 2-3 fache vom Nennstrom? Bei H? Wow...
> Ich hab seine Bilder eben noch mal angesehen und gesehen dass er 20 Sicherung und dann auch noch unterschiedlicher Typen hat.
> Darunter -  L20, L16,  H16 und ein K16.  Super jetzt muss er sich erst noch informieren auf welcher Sicherung der PC abgesichert ist. Mit der K Sicherung wäre der Einschaltstrom ja kein Problem.



Spielt das eine Rolle?!
Ob man nur eine Sicherung macht oder alle, ist vom Arbeitsaufwand jetzt nicht solch ein großer Unterschied, da würd ich wahrscheinlich pauschal alle gegen moderne B16 ersetzen wollen.
Die L20A sind wahrscheinlich für den Herd/Backofen.

Bei K16 könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass das entweder für eine Waschmaschine, einen Trockner oder andere Motorisierte Dinge (Rasenmäher, Pumpe usw) sein könnte...

Das Blöde ist aber, dass sich die Bauform der Automaten geändert hat, so dass u.U. nicht nur die Sicherungen getauscht werden können...


----------



## Adi1 (28. Mai 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Bei einem kurzen, wird dieser in der Regel um ein 100 - 1000 faches überschritten, und somit löst die Sicherung aus (im Optimalfall <0,2s)



Nach DIN VDE muß die Sicherung innerhalb von 0,2s bei einem Kurzschluß auslösen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Mai 2016)

Ich kann mal schauen ob ich die Bilder über 64kbit hier hoch krieg. 
Also das ist der Kasten des erwähnten Kollegen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so ein Dings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Körschgen (28. Mai 2016)

Das sind 2 Relais und ne diazed Sicherung.
Joa kann man sich mal dransetzen.
Elektrik erneuern schadet nie.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Mai 2016)

Ja Stefan war halt ganz wild auf Bilder. 
Der Kollege meint das wurde alles von Nem langjährigen Elektriker gemacht und plant das evtl. In Zukunft zu erneuern.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. Mai 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nach DIN VDE muß die Sicherung innerhalb von 0,2s bei einem Kurzschluß auslösen



Sagen wir so: Der Optimalfall ist die DIN, alles was drüber ist muss ersetzt werden. Aber ohne Messgerät kann man die genaue Zeit halt nicht messen, und dann wird die Sicherung bei Kunden halt erst ein paar Monate später ersetzt, wenn der Sicherungskasten sowieso überprüft werden müsste


----------



## Pu244 (29. Mai 2016)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht dann sind die Sicherungsautomaten so aufgebaut das sie bei Abnutzung schneller auslösen und nicht langsamer. Bei den Schmelzsicherungen hat man eh nach jedem Auslösen eine neue Sicherungspatrone und den Vorteil das man ohne viel Aufwand die Art wechseln kann.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. Mai 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht dann sind die Sicherungsautomaten so aufgebaut das sie bei Abnutzung schneller auslösen und nicht langsamer. Bei den Schmelzsicherungen hat man eh nach jedem Auslösen eine neue Sicherungspatrone und den Vorteil das man ohne viel Aufwand die Art wechseln kann.



Meistens werden sie Flinker, also lösen schon früher aus, und behäbiger (mechanischer Verschleiß). Ohne Messgerät bekommt man sowas natürlich nicht mit, ob die Sicherung jetzt 0,1/0,2/0,3 oder 0,5s benötigt kann man weder sehen noch hören. Du siehst lediglich, ob die Sicherung funktioniert.
Bei ner Schmelz musst du den Farbring tauschen, wenn du sonst in der selben Baureihe bleibst. Also du kannst kein D02 in ein D0 einbauen.


----------



## _Berge_ (30. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe aus einem unserer ausrangierten Workstations ein LC Power LC6420 V1.3 gezogen, kann man das noch als "Test"-NT nehmen oder ist es selbst hierfür ungeeignet?

Gruß
Berge


----------



## poiu (30. Mai 2016)

also erstmal würde ich denjenigen der ein LC6420 in eine workstation einbaut mit dem NT über denn Platz jagen.

 zweitens es gab unzählige LC6420, LC Power behält die Typenbezeichnung bei ( die Kunden wollen das so)  deshalb würde ich davon aus machen welches es genau ist 

ein GP2 wäre noch brauchbar alles andere entsorgen


----------



## _Berge_ (30. Mai 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> also erstmal würde ich denjenigen der ein LC6420 in eine workstation einbaut mit dem NT über denn Platz jagen.



War mein Vorgänger, wo der jetzt sein Unwesen treibt weiß ich leider nicht 



poiu schrieb:


> zweitens es gab unzählige LC6420, LC Power behält die Typenbezeichnung bei ( die Kunden wollen das so)  deshalb würde ich davon aus machen welches es genau ist
> 
> ein GP2 wäre noch brauchbar alles andere entsorgen



steht nichts von GP2 drauf oder sonst noch irgendwas... wenn ich Geizhals so durchstöber kommt das am ehesten hin: LC-Power Super Silent LC6420 V2.2 420W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

dann wandert es halt zum restlichen Elektroschrott, wird langsam mal wieder Zeit das ich aufräume


----------



## poiu (30. Mai 2016)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> steht nichts von GP2 drauf oder sonst noch irgendwas... wenn ich Geizhals so durchstöber kommt das am ehesten hin: LC-Power Super Silent LC6420 V2.2 420W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
> 
> dann wandert es halt zum restlichen Elektroschrott, wird langsam mal wieder Zeit das ich aufräume



das dürfte wie das GP2 scho neines der neueren sein, nicht mehr bei huntkey gefertigt wurden. Nicht super schlecht aber auf keinen Fall gut, für geht geht nicht tests ok aber sonst entsorgen


----------



## _Berge_ (30. Mai 2016)

Alles klar, für mehr sollte das nicht herhalten, einfach nur das ich was zum gegentesten da habe ^^ 

Vielen Dank für deine Auskunft!

Gruß
Berge


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Mai 2016)

Mach doch mal 'nen Foto vom Aufkleber und lads hier hoch...

ggF kannst ja auch durchs Gitter bisserl Fotografieren...


----------



## _Berge_ (30. Mai 2016)

Hallo Stefan,

Bilder sind im Anhang, das Gitter lässt leider keine besseren Bilder zu

Hoffe du kannst trotzdem etwas erkennen ^^

Gruß
Berge


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Mai 2016)

Dürft noch alter Schrott von Huntkey sein.
Daher stammt auch die Modellnummer 
LC-Power war so kreativ und hat die schlicht übernommen.


----------



## _Berge_ (30. Mai 2016)

Aber zum Hardware Test reichts noch?  Oder doch lieber entsorgen?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (30. Mai 2016)

Entweder jetzt das NT, oder nachher die getestete Hardware 

*duck und weg*


----------



## _Berge_ (30. Mai 2016)

haha 

gut, wenn ihr euch einig seid dann kommt das ding endgültig zum Elektroschrott, hatte gehofft irgendwas brauchbares zu finden unter dem ganzen gerümpel hier


----------



## poiu (30. Mai 2016)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> Bilder sind im Anhang, das Gitter lässt leider keine besseren Bilder zu
> 
> ...




das ist jetzt aber die V1.3 die ist huntky und uralt  definitiv entsorgen


----------



## bschicht86 (30. Mai 2016)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> gut, wenn ihr euch einig seid dann kommt das ding endgültig zum Elektroschrott, hatte gehofft irgendwas brauchbares zu finden unter dem ganzen gerümpel hier



Du kannst es auch zu mir werfen. Paar Schottky's, Kabel und Kühlkörper sind immer brauchbar.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Mai 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Sagen wir so: Der Optimalfall ist die DIN, alles was drüber ist muss ersetzt werden. Aber ohne Messgerät kann man die genaue Zeit halt nicht messen, und dann wird die Sicherung bei Kunden halt erst ein paar Monate später ersetzt, wenn der Sicherungskasten sowieso überprüft werden müsste



Die Auslösezeit misst man sowieso nicht,

eher den max. fließenden Kurzschlußstrom 

Daraus lässt sich dann die max. zusätzliche Sicherung ermitteln


----------



## _Berge_ (30. Mai 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> das ist jetzt aber die V1.3 die ist huntky und uralt  definitiv entsorgen



hatte ich doch geschrieben gehabt? 

Zitat:



_Berge_ schrieb:


> ich habe aus einem unserer ausrangierten Workstations ein LC Power LC6420 V1.3 gezogen





bschicht86 schrieb:


> Du kannst es auch zu mir werfen. Paar Schottky's, Kabel und Kühlkörper sind immer brauchbar.



Hast ne PN 

Gruß
Berge


----------



## poiu (30. Mai 2016)

Ich weiß es gibt viel Retro ob C64, Konsolen, Nike Schuhe...

Mit Enermax auch Netzteile 


http://media.bestofmicro.com/F/Y/585070/gallery/ENERMAX_REVOLUTION_DUO_w_600.jpg


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. Mai 2016)

Nein Thomas das ist eindeutig  *  DIE*  Revolution. 
Erinnert mich an die Netzteile, die immer auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen rumgammeln. 
Aber das ist doch eine süße Idee


----------



## Philipus II (31. Mai 2016)

Da hat jemand das alte Tooling wieder im Archiv gefunden


----------



## poiu (31. Mai 2016)

ist billiger, das sind aber echt 2002 versionen selsbt der Poti ist unverändert

das neue enermax hat hartware schon getestet

8 Silent-Netzteile im Vergleich : A Conto NoiseMagic - Enermax EG365AX-VE 353 Watt R - Artikel Hartware.net


----------



## Birbus (31. Mai 2016)

Genau das Netzteil hab ich auch 
Läuft super mit einem athlon xp 2600+ ^^


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. Mai 2016)

Ich find das Teil schon übel cool... Aber Technik und Fertigungsqualität sind wahrscheinlich unterirdisch. Also vom neuen. 
Das alte wurde mir mal angedreht hab aber abgelehnt


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Mai 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das alte wurde mir mal angedreht hab aber abgelehnt


Ich hab so ein Teil hier liegen...

Und natürich schon dran rum gelötet, da Kondensatoren platt.
Auch ein Lüfter ist platt...

Kurz:
Nicht so super duper toll, wie es oft hingestellt wird.
Aber damals halt doch der einäugige unter den blinden


----------



## MikiMoto (1. Juni 2016)

Hi, ich wollte hier mal anfragen was ihr zu meinem Netzteil sagt. 
Ich habe aktuell noch ein 5 Jahre altes(11.06.2011) Be quiet! Straight power E8 CM 580W in meinem Rechner:
Intel I7-6700k OC @ 4,6ghz
Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 7
Gigabyte GV-N960OC-4GD

Da ich vor kurzem über das Thema gestoßen bin, dass Netzteile im laufe der Zeit die Hardware beschädigen können wenn z.B. Kondensatoren ausgelaufen sind etc. Wollte ich mir hier mal eine Meinung von euch einholen.
Ich habe das Netzteil heute geöffnet um zu schauen wie es mit den kondensatoren aussieht, habe dabei aber natürlich im Netzteil selber nichts angefasst, nur Kappe ab und rein geschaut. Es ist alles sehr zu gestaubt, aber auf den ersten Blick sieht noch alles Okay aus für mich.

Pic-Upload.de - DSC05753.jpg
Pic-Upload.de - DSC05754.jpg
Pic-Upload.de - DSC05755.jpg
Pic-Upload.de - DSC05757.jpg

Da ich momentan knapp bei Kasse bin, würde ich das Netzteil gerne noch nen Jahr nutzen oder ist da völlig von ab zu raten?


----------



## tsd560ti (1. Juni 2016)

Vielleicht einmal mit nem Kaltluftföhn den Staub wegmachen, dann sollte es die GTX960 noch locker befeuern. 

Ich sehe jetzt keinen aufgeblähten Elko, aber heißen muss das nichts.  Andere schrauben ihr E8 nicht auf und hängen eine 290 dran, naja, geht auch noch so gerade. 

Das Risiko steigt dank der bunten Mischung an Elkos aber dann später schon an. Demnach dann lieber nicht in einem Jahr eine R9 490X kaufen und das Teil damit 5Jahre weiterbetreiben ;D

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using Tapatalk


----------



## MikiMoto (1. Juni 2016)

Ne ne, 5 jahre sowieso nicht, spiele aber tatsächlich mit dem Gedanken mir eine GTX 1070 zuzulegen, da die 960 nur geliehen ist und ende Juli wieder zurück an meinen Cousin geht. Da ich dann nur die IGP hätte steht eine neue GPU im Vordergrund und nächstes Jahr bzw. vielleicht schon Richtung Weinachten ein neues Netzteil. Als ich das offene Netzteil vor mir hatte hab ich ewig überlegt wie ich den Staub raus bekomme ohne Druckluft... auf die Idee mit dem Föhn bin ich tatsächlich nicht gekommen  Muss das Teil eben noch einmal auf... Danke auf jeden Fall für deine Einschätzung!


----------



## danomat (1. Juni 2016)

Kurze frage zwischenrein: 
hab ein corsair hx 850. hab das im Dezember 2009 gekauft und ist seitdem dauerhaft im einsatz. 
Aktuell ein 2600k und ner gtx 770. (hatte eine woche lang ne 980ti aber warte nun auf 1070)

muss man sich bei dem netzteil ernsthafte sorgen machen aufgrund irgendwelcher fehlenden sicherheitsschaltungen oder sonstiges oder kann Icb beruhigt weiterdaddeln?


----------



## tsd560ti (1. Juni 2016)

Ich meine das war eine gute Seasonicbasis, DC-DC hat es auch schon. 
Ähnlich wie beim E8 würde ich auch keinen fehlerfreien Betrieb gewährleisten, wenn du da eine neue Grafikkarte reinpflanzt und das ganze weitere vier Jahre laufen lässt, aber im Grunde kann da nicht viel anbrennen. 

Wartet aber beide bitte noch auf ein zweites Urteil von Stefan, poiu, Threshold oder wer von den Fachleuten noch mal Lust hat drüber zu gucken, denn die durften zu den Zeiten der Netzteile schon ohne Kindersitz fahren während ich erst seit zwei Jahren dabei bin 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using Tapatalk


----------



## poiu (1. Juni 2016)

Optimus Prime ist da

Seasonic PRIME | Power. Performance. PRIME.


HX Serie war CWT nur die ganz ganz alten ware nSeasonic, wäre aber so oder so egal irgendwann ist mal zeit das auszutauschen.

zum E8

Gutes NT, wenn du es schon aufgemacht hast kannst wie gesagt Staub wegmachen (Ohne was zu berühren) tsd560 hat ja schon gesagt, Staubsauger würde auch gehen (nicht auf max leistung).


----------



## Icedaft (1. Juni 2016)

650; 750;  850W ? Ersteres ist für ein "normales" Single-GPU inkl. OC zu groß dimensioniert, letztere nur für SLI/Crossfire interessant (mit den üblichen Nachteilen...), was ist mit der 500W-Klasse?


----------



## poiu (1. Juni 2016)

Das ist ja erst der Anfang, ich denke ein um 500W Fanless als Nachfolger für das 520W Fanless kommt bestimmt.

Außerdem sind selst die alten Seasonic X Serie auch bei niedrigen Lasten immer sehr effizient gewesen, siehe zB das P660 bei 5% last über 82% und 10% schon 89%.

werde mir das aber ja an der Chroma ansehen


----------



## Icedaft (1. Juni 2016)

Bitte nicht Fanless, weil ungleich noiseless...


----------



## MikiMoto (1. Juni 2016)

Ok dann weiß ich bescheid. Danke noch einmal an  tsd560ti und poiu für eure Einschätzungen. Habe das NT heute noch einmal aufgeschraubt und mit Föhn + Staubsauger so gut entstaubt wie möglich ohne etwas anzufassen, PC läuft auch wieder. Dann mal schauen wie es nächstes Jahr mit einem neuen guten Netzteil aussieht


----------



## Pu244 (2. Juni 2016)

Die Prime Serie ist ja bis 550W passiv, von daher hätte es wirklich keinen Sinn gemach noch ein belüftetes 600W Modell aufzulegen (außer eventuell beim Preis). Die verbaute Technik, 80 Plus Titanium und 10 Jahre Garantie hören sich wirklich gut an. Allerdings bin ich mit meinem X460FL zufrieden und das dürfte wohl noch mindestens weitere 5 Jahre reichen (wenn es nicht kaputtgeht, ich SLI/CF will oder AMD oder Nvidia Grakas mit jenseits der 350W bringen).


----------



## Philipus II (2. Juni 2016)

Ich bin da echt gespannt auf die Preise.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Juni 2016)

Hört sich ja prinzipiell net schlecht an.


----------



## Birbus (3. Juni 2016)

Ist es eigentlich unbedenklich mein Leadex (siehe Sig.) im Semi passiven Modus laufen zu lassen?
Im Idle/Office Betrieb ist es sonst schon heraushörbar :/.

Edit: Mir ist grade aufgefallen das der Netzteil Lüfter sich auch nicht unter Spiele Last (war thunder natürlich ohne vsync) anschaltet O.o
Ab welcher Last tut er das etwa? Und wird er Temp. oder Last gesteuert?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. Juni 2016)

Birbus schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich unbedenklich mein Leadex (siehe Sig.) im Semi passiven Modus laufen zu lassen?
> Im Idle/Office Betrieb ist es sonst schon heraushörbar :/.
> 
> Edit: Mir ist grade aufgefallen das der Netzteil Lüfter sich auch nicht unter Spiele Last (war thunder natürlich ohne vsync) anschaltet O.o
> Ab welcher Last tut er das etwa? Und wird er Temp. oder Last gesteuert?



Mach dich deswegen nicht verrückt.
Das ist bei meinem Leadex auch der Fall ...
Die gehen recht spät an ... Habe da auch schon mit SF Flower gesprochen und die sagten mir, dass diese Netzteile dafür ausgelegt sind und ebenfalls darauf getestet wurden.
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ging der Lüfter erst an, als ich das Netzteil ca 10min bei 450Watt Primär hatte ...

Zusätzlich ist das Netzteile gegen Überhitzung geschützt ... Es wird zwar offiziell nicht von OTP gesprochen, aber es befindet sich ein Temp Sensor irgendwo auf der Unterseite der Platine 

Ich habe es auf aktiv geschaltet ... Frage mich immer wieder, warum euch das auffällt ... Ich höre absolut keinen Unterschied


----------



## Birbus (3. Juni 2016)

Wenn das 550er erst bei 450 an ging, wird sich der Lüfter meines 750er wahrscheinlich gar nicht regen ^^
Dann lass ich es wohl erstmal auf passiv


----------



## SF_Europe (3. Juni 2016)

Der semi-passive Betriebsmodus der Super Flower Leadex ist rein temperaturgesteuert, ja. Bei normaler Raumtemperatur im Bereich bis 25 Grad verwundert es mich daher nicht, dass der Lüfter bei halber Last stillsteht. Unsere High-End-Serie muss aber auch bei 40 oder gar 50 Grad Umgebungstemperatur ihren Dienst tun, und dann wird der Luftstrom schon bei recht geringer Last benötigt. Deswegen haben wir uns für eine temperaturgesteuerte Regelung samt großem Zwischenbereich zur Vermeidung des An-Aus-Problems entschieden.

Kurz: Kein Anlass zur Beunruhigung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Juni 2016)

Und wie schaut es mit der Wärmekapazität der verwendeten Bauteile, inklusive Kühler aus? 

Wäre auf Basis der Leadex Plattform auch ein 400 oder gar 500W Gerät ohne Lüfter möglich?


----------



## SF_Europe (3. Juni 2016)

Die erwartete Lebensdauer für ein Leadex liegt bei über 10 Jahren. Das ist natürlich eine rechnerische Größe anhand der Spezifikation der einzelnen Komponenten und gemessener Werte für Belastung und Temperatur. Die reale Lebenserwartung weiß man bekanntlich immer erst im Nachhinein, wenn die ersten ausgelieferten Modelle altern. Wir können aber stolz darauf sein, dass wir uns bisher nie deutlich verrechnet haben . Sowohl für einzelne Ausfälle (die völlig normal sind) als auch für das extrem unwahrscheinliche Risiko eines Serienfehlers gibt es ja die Herstellergarantie.

Grundsätzlich wären auch passive Leadex möglich, ja. Unsere Fanless basieren allerdings auf einer anderen Plattform. Passive Netzteile sind Nischen-Angebote und stehen daher derzeit bei uns nicht im Fokus. Die große Mehrheit der Anwender kann mit Netzteilen mit sehr leisem Lüfter und/oder semi-passiv Modus bestens leben. Auf komplett lüfterlos legen nur sehr wenige Käufer Wert. Ein Passiv-Netzteil auf Leadex-Basis wird sicher nicht mehr kommen, da wir bereits am Leadex II arbeiten 

Beim Leadex II werden wir auch bezüglich der Herstellergarantie nachziehen und diese auf 7 Jahre (ohne Registrierung) erhöhen. Mehr als 7 Jahre Garantie sind eine Sache für sich. Wir tun uns schwer, heute zu prognostizieren, wie dich die Leistungsaufnahme in den nächsten 10 Jahren entwickelt. Um ehrlich zu sein: So manches von uns vor 10 Jahren entwickeltes und vor 7 Jahren verkauftes Netzteil ist einer GTX 980 selbst in werksneuem Zustand nicht wirklich gewachsen. Gibt man aber extrem lange Garantie, erwarten die Käufer, dass ihr Netzteil auch bei mehrfachen Upgrades problemlos weiterhin seinen Dienst tut. Sich als Hersteller dann mit Garantiebedingungen rauszuwinden oder nur einen kleinen Teil des Kaufpreises zu erstatten ist für uns keine Option, daher haben wir uns intern auf sieben Jahre geeinigt.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2016)

SF_Europe schrieb:


> Die erwartete Lebensdauer für ein Leadex liegt bei über 10 Jahren. Das ist natürlich eine rechnerische Größe anhand der Spezifikation der einzelnen Komponenten und gemessener Werte für Belastung und Temperatur. Die reale Lebenserwartung weiß man bekanntlich immer erst im Nachhinein, wenn die ersten ausgelieferten Modelle altern. Wir können aber stolz darauf sein, dass wir uns bisher nie deutlich verrechnet haben . Sowohl für einzelne Ausfälle (die völlig normal sind) als auch für das extrem unwahrscheinliche Risiko eines Serienfehlers gibt es ja die Herstellergarantie.



Habt ihr eure Netzteile mal eingestaubt und dann geschaut, was passiert?
Ich hab schon Netzteile gesehen, die 5 Jahre unbeobachtet in Rechnern liefen und dann ist primär oder sekundär was geplatzt.
Am Ende konnte man dann sehen, dass sich gefühlt Zentimeter dicke Staubschichten auf die Komponenten gelegt haben.



SF_Europe schrieb:


> Beim Leadex II werden wir auch bezüglich der Herstellergarantie nachziehen und diese auf 7 Jahre (ohne Registrierung) erhöhen. Mehr als 7 Jahre Garantie sind eine Sache für sich. Wir tun uns schwer, heute zu prognostizieren, wie dich die Leistungsaufnahme in den nächsten 10 Jahren entwickelt. Um ehrlich zu sein: So manches von uns vor 10 Jahren entwickeltes und vor 7 Jahren verkauftes Netzteil ist einer GTX 980 selbst in werksneuem Zustand nicht wirklich gewachsen. Gibt man aber extrem lange Garantie, erwarten die Käufer, dass ihr Netzteil auch bei mehrfachen Upgrades problemlos weiterhin seinen Dienst tut. Sich als Hersteller dann mit Garantiebedingungen rauszuwinden oder nur einen kleinen Teil des Kaufpreises zu erstatten ist für uns keine Option, daher haben wir uns intern auf sieben Jahre geeinigt.



Die 10 Jahre, die ein Mitbewerber bietet -- mir ist der Name gerade entfallen -- sind aber aus meiner Sicht eher Bauernfängerei, da es schlicht quatsch ist, ein Netzteil so lange zu nutzen und dabei die Hardware regelmäßig abzugraden.
Da wünsche ich mir lieber eine vernünftige Implementierung von OCP. 
Abgesehen davon wird das Thema Schutzschaltungen noch viel zu stiefmütterlich behandelt. Da sollten alle Hersteller mal dringend Hausaufgaben erledigen und nicht auf den letzten Cent kalkulieren.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Juni 2016)

Wobei ich da finde, dass SuperFlower als Fertiger nicht unbedingt Lasche Schutzschaltungen hat. 
Da ist z. B. Seasonic lascher. 
Mir persönlich reicht ja schon ne funktionierende SCP [emoji14] 

Selbst meine verqualmtesten 12-15 Jahre alten Staub Netzteilen hatten nie Probleme mit sowas in der Art  

Aber Thres, wenn eh kein Lüfter läuft saugt man auch keinen Staub rein. Ausserdem hat man Staubfilter unterm Netzteil.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Aber Thres, wenn eh kein Lüfter läuft saugt man auch keinen Staub rein. Ausserdem hat man Staubfilter unterm Netzteil.



Ach so, du hast also keine Luftzüge, wenn du im Raum wohnst?
Komisch. Woher kommt dann der Staub unterm Fernseher?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Juni 2016)

Wenn das Netzteil den Staub net ansaugt kann da genug anderer Staub unter meiner Glotze liegen.  Davon wird mein Netzteil auch nicht unglaublich dreckig.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2016)

Hast du eine Ahnung, was ich schon alles in Fanless Netzteilen gefunden habe.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Juni 2016)

Ach hör mir auf mit Fanless. 
Da rieselt der mist wahrscheinlich obbe rein... 
Mein Corsair TX650 V2 ist im offenen HTPC prinzipiell auch sehr Staub gefährdet.... Wobei... Es ist ja semipassiv   trotzdem macht der Lüfter auch aus Krach


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2016)

Corsair sollte die Lüfter separat liefern. Je nach Wunsch eben.


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. Juni 2016)

Ein Dark Power 10 mit 750W samt Rechnung und nur etwa einem Monat Laufzeit für ~80€ ist doch kein allzu schlechter Deal oder?


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2016)

Das passt.


----------



## thoast3 (4. Juni 2016)

Hätte auch mal zwei Fragen:

1. Was ist mit " Mainboard entspricht nicht der ATX 2.0 Spezifikation (kein ATX 2.0 Stromanschluss)" bei diesem Mainboard:   ASRock 775Dual-VSTA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland gemeint?

2. Könnte man folgenden PC, um die Funktion der Komponenten zu überprüfen (ohne hohe Last), das Netzteil: LC-Power LC600H-12 600W ATX 2.31 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland verwenden?

PC: Intel Core2 Duo E7400, ASRock 775Dual-VSTA, 2 GB RAM, XFX HD 5850 Black Edition, 1 HDD


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Juni 2016)

Das sieht so aus, als dass das Layout gemeint ist. 
Schau mal, da ist der Power 20 Pin da, wo der auch bei einem 16 Jahre alten Athlon XP System ist. Das war vor ATX 2Schau mal wo der zum Beispiel bei einem AsRock G31m-gs ist. 
Netzteil für Testlauf okay, ist ja nicht ganz so Böllerig. 
Eher sorgen machen würde ich mir darum, ob der 45nm E7400 auf dem Board überhaupt läuft. Das Teil ist technisch ewig alt. Ich meine ein Kollege hat das gleiche oder ähnlich (auf jeden Fall mit PCIe 16( El. 4) , AGP und viel PCI)
Der hat damit einen P4 am laufen.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2016)

1. Ab ATX 2.0 gibt es den 24 Pin Stromanschluss. Das Asrock hat nur einen 20 Pin Stromanschluss. Hast du also ein Netzteil, das einen festen 24 Pin hat, kannst du es nicht anschließen. Bei Netzteilen, die 20+4 haben ist das kein Problem.
2. Sollte reichen um das System zu starten. Die Grafikkarte wird aber sicher 2x PCIe brauchen. Da musst du dann einen Adapter basteln.


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Juni 2016)

Der 7400 läuft auf dem 775Dual-VSTA nicht. Die größte unterstütze CPU ist der X6800 bzw. der E6700...


----------



## thoast3 (4. Juni 2016)

Doch, es gibt ein Mod-BIOS:
ASRock 775Dual-VSTA bios, mod, recap? | TechPowerUp Forums


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Juni 2016)

Braucht das vielleicht boch diesen bei aktuellen Boards unbelegten Pin?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Juni 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Braucht das vielleicht boch diesen bei aktuellen Boards unbelegten Pin?


Das hat sich bei mir selbst mit einem sehr alten Athlon XP System mit nem EPOX Board und nem Corsair TX650 V2 unproblematisch gezeigt. 
Also würde ich davon ausgehen dass das geht. 
Übrigens Thres, hat das Teil neben einer Aktiv PFC 1* 6/8 und noch 1*6 Pin... 
Da selbst meine deutlich hungrigeren GTX470 nur zwei 6 Pin haben, dürfte das passen.
Und noch dazu ist nicht zwingend an ATX 2.0 Netzteilen ein ATX 24 dran. 
Ich hatte hier mal ein ATX 2.03 Golden Field 350PP, das hatte nur 20 Pin. Und keinen einzigen Sata.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Juni 2016)

So, neues Netzteil bekommen.

Gleich mal 'nen be quiet Laufwerkskabel rein gesteckt.
Und wisst ihr was? 
Es geht.

Den Rest kann ich von meinem Silverstone Netzteil nehmen *muhahahahaha*


----------



## Icedaft (5. Juni 2016)

Einem Clan-Kumpel hat es gestern das MB (bzw. eine Leiterbahn auf dem MB) zerhauen, er wollte nur den RAM von 2 auf 4 Module aufstocken.

Das Netzteil macht auf mich einen halbwegs brauchbaren Eindruck, daran wird es wohl nicht gelegen haben?! MB ist ein Gigabyte GA-H67A-D3H B3 gewesen, welches er jetzt erst mal übergangsweise durch ein Biostar H61MLV3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ersetzt hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2016)

Was ist das denn genau für ein Netzteil? Wie alt?


----------



## Icedaft (5. Juni 2016)

Klick mich "Das Netzteil


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2016)

Das ist ein Gruppe Sirtec Schinken mit einem 8 Pin Sicherungschip.
Das Teil sollte man ersetzen.


----------



## Icedaft (5. Juni 2016)

Habe ich ihm auch schon gesagt bzw. geschrieben. Da er den Unterbau eh zum Jahresende tauschen will, habe ich es ihm gleich mit auf den Einkaufszettel geschrieben: i5 6500 All-in Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Was mich nur stutzig macht ist, das ihm nach dem Aufstocken des RAMs das MB abgeraucht ist.
Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2016)

Ja, das ist schon komisch. Vielleicht ist er irgendwo gegen gekommen oder so.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Juni 2016)

Ach das Teil hab ich auch in einem meiner Rechner. 
Der Einschalter allein ist schon mies.
Außerdem ist die Restwelligkeit des Gerätes relativ hoch. Das würde ich baldmöglichst tauschen. 
Dürfte ungefähr klasse Thermaltake-and-throw Humbug sein, nur mit funktionierenden Schutzschaltungen.


----------



## Icedaft (5. Juni 2016)

Ich werde mich bemühen ihn von der Notwendigkeit eines neuen Netzteiles zu überzeugen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Juni 2016)

Ice, ist nur die Leiterbahn durch?  Je nach Lage repariere ich des


----------



## Icedaft (5. Juni 2016)

Ich habe nur das Bild, er hat sich das billige Board von Biostar für den Übergang bestellt. Wenn es ein halbwegs aktuelles Enthusiasten-Board wäre, welches gerade so aus der Garantie wäre, vielleicht wäre es einen Versuch wert. Aber mit Versandkosten (selbst wenn Du die Arbeit unentgeltlich durchführen würdest) ist er glaube ich mit dem 35€-Board als Übergangslösung auf der sicheren Seite. Zum Jahresende plant er eh ein Upgrade. Würde er gleich bei Dir um die Ecke wohnen, käme  es auf einen Versuch an.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Juni 2016)

Aber mal ehrlich:

Da ist man froh, diese blöden Flachband Kabel nach vielen Dekaden endlich los zu sein, dann führt man die an anderer Stelle wieder ein, nachdem die meisten die Qualen mit den alten Flachbandkabeln vergessen, verdrängt oder nie gekannt haben...

PS: das Cougar LX schaut soweit ganz gut aus, aber der Preis...
Leise ists bis ~450W Primärlast, aber bei der Verarbeitung scheint es einen neuen 'Running Gag' zu geben, der mir gar nicht gefällt: nicht gesicherte Muttern :-/


----------



## Birbus (6. Juni 2016)

Ich finde ein flachband Kabel aber immer noch schöner als ein mäßig gesleevtes normales ^^


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. Juni 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Einem Clan-Kumpel hat es gestern das MB (bzw. eine Leiterbahn auf dem MB) zerhauen, er wollte nur den RAM von 2 auf 4 Module aufstocken.
> 
> Das Netzteil macht auf mich einen halbwegs brauchbaren Eindruck, daran wird es wohl nicht gelegen haben?! MB ist ein Gigabyte GA-H67A-D3H B3 gewesen, welches er jetzt erst mal übergangsweise durch ein Biostar H61MLV3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ersetzt hat.





Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Außerdem ist die Restwelligkeit des Gerätes relativ hoch. Das würde ich baldmöglichst tauschen.
> Dürfte ungefähr klasse Thermaltake-and-throw Humbug sein, nur mit funktionierenden Schutzschaltungen.



Na da könntest du den Grund für das aufgeben der Leitbahn schon genannt bekommen haben ...
Evtl waren die Caps vom Board am Ende und mit der zusätzlichen Elektrischen Leistung der beiden Riegel, war dann Ende im Gelände ... Die Leitbahn konnten den Peaks (es weis ja auch niemand wie es in dem Netzteil aussieht) nicht mehr stand halten ...
Wenn das Netzteil von Haus aus hohe Restwelligkeit besitzt, wird das über die Jahre (mit alterung der Elkos) ja nicht besser 
Zusätzlich der 8 Pin Sicherheits IC auf Gruppe 
Vertrauen würde ich diesem Haufen sicherlich nicht mehr ^^



Birbus schrieb:


> Ich finde ein flachband Kabel aber immer noch schöner als ein mäßig gesleevtes normales ^^



Vom optischen Aspekt muss ich dir definitiv Recht geben ... Die bunten Kabel sind jetzt auch nicht so meins


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juni 2016)

Birbus schrieb:


> Ich finde ein flachband Kabel aber immer noch schöner als ein mäßig gesleevtes normales ^^


Aber nur wenns neu ist...

Wenn du die Kabel ein paar mal benutzt, schauts richtig übel aus, das ist ja gerad das Problem...

Und gerade bei mehr pins ists dann auch sehr unpraktisch, wie beim ATX Kabel, das schon gesleevt werden sollte...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Juni 2016)

Das beste ist immer noch der Millennium Style, weiße Stecker, bunte Kabel. Und das in einem  Case ohne Kabelmanagment... Back to the roots


----------



## Pu244 (6. Juni 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das beste ist immer noch der Millennium Style, weiße Stecker, bunte Kabel. Und das in einem  Case ohne Kabelmanagment... Back to the roots



Hat viele Vorteile: man kann das Maximum an Strom durch die Kabel jagen, es ist zuverlässiger und die bunten Farben wollen einem auch etwas sagen (immer blöd wenn man den richtigen Pin in einem schwarzem Kabel sucht.


----------



## thoast3 (7. Juni 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Braucht das vielleicht boch diesen bei aktuellen Boards unbelegten Pin?


Das Board ist heute angekommen, und kurz und knapp: Ja.
Der zusätzliche Pin ist glaube ich für -5V (hab ich zumindest so gelesen).
Das LC-Power-NT hat den Pin allerdings nicht. Kann ich auf den einfach verzichten?


----------



## chischko (7. Juni 2016)

Kurze Frage: 
Upgrade ist geplant auf 6900K (+MB und RAM natürlich auch). Heute E10-500W (Rest s. Signatur). Upgrade auf nen P11 550W nötig/zu empfehlen oder "reicht" das E10?
GPU bleibt erhalten, SLI wird nie kommen und wenn dann kommt 1080Ti bei Release.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Juni 2016)

thoast3 schrieb:


> Das Board ist heute angekommen, und kurz und knapp: Ja.
> Der zusätzliche Pin ist glaube ich für -5V (hab ich zumindest so gelesen).
> Das LC-Power-NT hat den Pin allerdings nicht. Kann ich auf den einfach verzichten?


Schau obs geht. Wenn nicht, dann dürfte es nicht mal starten,  wenn doch startet es eben. Wie gesagt, bei meinem Athlon XP 1700+ und 3000+ Unterbau ging das alles problemlos mit einigermaßen modernen Netzteilen. 
@chischko 
Sollte reichen, solang du nicht alles zu Tode voltest.


----------



## thoast3 (7. Juni 2016)

Gut, dann probier ich es mal aus. Danke dir


----------



## chischko (7. Juni 2016)

Naja die CPU soll schon so im Bereich 4,2 bis 4,4Ghz laufen... je nach dem was halt möglich ist.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Upgrade ist geplant auf 6900K (+MB und RAM natürlich auch). Heute E10-500W (Rest s. Signatur). Upgrade auf nen P11 550W nötig/zu empfehlen oder "reicht" das E10?
> GPU bleibt erhalten, SLI wird nie kommen und wenn dann kommt 1080Ti bei Release.



Das hängt schlicht vom Mainboard ab.
Es gibt einige Mainboards, die neben dem 8 Pin EPS Stecker noch einen zusätzlichen 4 Pin ATX Stecker für die CPU brauchen.
Das E10 hat sowas nicht. Das P11 schon.
Schau also nach dem Mainboard, was das braucht.


----------



## chischko (7. Juni 2016)

Aaah 
Again what learned. Dann mach ich es einfach davon abhängig. 
Wenn nicht benötigt taugt das E10 aber noch, oder?


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2016)

Wenn das board nur einen 8 Pin hat, reicht da E10 völlig aus.

Schau dir aber die neuen Asus Boards an. Also Strix, A II oder Deluxe II.
Alle brauchen den 4 Pin extra Stecker.


----------



## Pu244 (7. Juni 2016)

Würde ich so nicht sagen, er gehört zu den Hardcoreübetaktern, die GTX 980 Ti dürfte bei den Einstellungen wohl schon allein über 300W brauchen. Bei Broadwell E wird sich erst noch zeigen müssen was er so braucht, bei den ambitionierten Zielen würden mich 200W-250W nicht wundern. Ich würde Messen was das Ding unter FurMark und Prime 95 so braucht und danach entscheiden. Wenn ein neues Netzteil gekauft werden soll, dann würde ich Nägel mit Köpfen machen und ein DPP P11 nehmen, das sollte einige Zeit reichen (solange kein SLI/CF hersoll).


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2016)

Wie gesagt, ausprobieren. 
Wenn er die CPU jenseits von 4,2Ghz kriegt, kann er sich ja glücklich schätzen.


----------



## tsd560ti (7. Juni 2016)

Prime und Furmark tippe ich mal auf 700 Watt sekundär, wenn wirklich alles offen ist.

Das E10 hat ja recht enge Schutzschaltungen, von daher würde ich sagen Mut zur Lücke.


----------



## Gobbel (8. Juni 2016)

Gerade den ersten "Test" zum Xilence Performance a+ gesehen 

Offenbar scheinen die auch auf die beliebten Wir denken uns Zahlen  und schreiben irgend einen Müll zusammen Reviews zu stehen. 

****  Wie immer gilt: Vor dem Besuch der Seite Sicherheitskleidung anziehen  und alle Schusswaffen und sonstige gefährliche Gegenstände, die zur  Selbsttötung geeignet sind, einschließen. Der Anbieter der Seite haftet  nicht für eventuell psychische Folgeschäden *** *

Kurze Zusammenfassung, natürlich wie die letzten 30 getestet Netzteile klare Kaufempfehlung.

Seite 1:    durchschnittliche Effizienz (230V EU): >89%, 80 PLUS Silber zertifiziert
Seite 7: "Ein verdientes 80PLUS-Bronze-Zertifikat." 

Besonders gut bei dem Netzteil: Die Effizienz bei 115 V liegt bei 82/86/83. 

Moment war das Netzteil nicht 230 V Only? .... Ach EGAL! 

Hauptsache die Kohle stimmt. Die Leser sind eh zu dumm es zu merken .... 

Xilence Performance A+ Serie 630W - Test/Review | Gamezoom.net


----------



## captain_drink (8. Juni 2016)

> Für die Fertigung ist die Firma XHY verantwortlich.



Eine Abkürzung für "Huizhou Xin Hui Yuan Tech"?

Angeblich wurde sogar eine Chroma verwendet...


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (8. Juni 2016)

Ahhh, Gamezoom.fail. Wenn ich ne Aufmunterung brauche, ist das die beste Seite
Da können Der Postillon und wie sie alle heißen einpacken


----------



## Gobbel (8. Juni 2016)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Angeblich wurde sogar eine Chroma verwendet...



Natürlich! zum Testen der Netzeile wurde die Razor Chroma (RGB Tastatur) benutzt !


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Juni 2016)

Was mir gefällt: Restwelligkeit Messung sieht gut aus 
Was mir nicht gefällt :
-wird am Anfang alles vergöttert. 
-Keinerlei Info wie zur Hölle die Werte zustande kommen 
- Lautstärke Messung unglaubwürdig ( 0.4 sone ist gut hörbar?) 
- WARUM WERDEN FÜR DIE SPANNUNGSWERTE FUCKING * DURCHSCHNITTSWERTE *  GENOMMEN???
- Autor des Reviews passte mit Mühe und Not auf das Bild 
- Seite funktionierte als erstes nicht bei mir... Mies optimiert.


----------



## Gobbel (8. Juni 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Was mir gefällt: Restwelligkeit Messung sieht gut aus
> .



War das jetzt ironisch gemeint  
Oder glaubst du die Werte die da stehen jetzt wirklich ?
Wenn das Netzeil 15 mV auf 3,3 hat fresse ich einen Besen! Das schaffen gerade mal Highender wie Leadex und Co.

Und was meinst du mit vergöttert, meinst du den Text der 1:1 von der Herstellerseite kopiert wurde 
Klar vergöttert der Xilence denn er stammt ja von Xilence selbst.



> - WARUM WERDEN FÜR DIE SPANNUNGSWERTE FUCKING * DURCHSCHNITTSWERTE *  GENOMMEN???



Vielleicht, weil man sonst sofort erkennen würde dass das alles Fake ist?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Juni 2016)

Mir erschienen die Werte einigermaßen realistisch ich hatte aber keine Vergleichs daten


----------



## poiu (8. Juni 2016)

LOL echt dann zieh mal Brille an 

 ich seh auf denn ersten blick das die gefaket sind. Kleines Beispiel der Unterschied zwischen 115V und 230V beträgt immer 3%.

 Außerdem das Netzteil ist 80 silver, schreibt der selbst, dann bescheinigt er dem teil Bronze oder genauer gesagt das es Silver nicht Pakt   was denn nu?

   Das ist so ein Strg C & Strg V dreck, das klingt  nach einer Exel Tabelle, der tippt irgendwo werte ein und dann verändern die sich über denn ganzen test. 


PS er verändert das etwas beim silverstone ist nur bei 20%  &100% Last 3% Unterschied zwischen 115V & 230V aber 98% Wirkungsgrad hätte ihm wohl doch niemand mehr abgekauft xD

PPS OK laut Datenblatt 80+ Bronze 230V was auf der ersten Seite steht ist mal wieder Gülle 

http://www.xilence.de/uploads/media/Performance_A__DE_01.pdf


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2016)

Komisch. Da wird großartig erzählt, was für ein geiles Testsystem sie haben und ganz unten steht unter sonstiges eine Chroma.
Da würde ich das Testsystem doch eher wegschmeißen und direkt an die Chroma gehen.
Aber das ist eben das Problem bei den Leuten.
Die stehen vor einer Chroma und wissen nicht, was sie damit anfangen sollen. 
Früher hab ich mich in einen Croma rein gesetzt und bin los gefahren.


----------



## bschicht86 (8. Juni 2016)

thoast3 schrieb:


> Der zusätzliche Pin ist glaube ich für -5V (hab ich zumindest so gelesen).
> Das LC-Power-NT hat den Pin allerdings nicht. Kann ich auf den einfach verzichten?



Soweit mir bekannt, waren die -5V für alte ISA-Slots da, da manche Karten diesen brauchten.


----------



## captain_drink (8. Juni 2016)

Frage zu be quiet P7 550w - ComputerBase Forum
CB-Forum at its best...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Juni 2016)

Widerspricht man mir da etwa wieder einer.... 
Gleich mit Argumenten töten


----------



## chischko (8. Juni 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Prime und Furmark tippe ich mal auf 700 Watt sekundär, wenn wirklich alles offen ist.
> 
> Das E10 hat ja recht enge Schutzschaltungen, von daher würde ich sagen Mut zur Lücke.



Hab nun mal @Stock laufen (CPU@4*4,4 mit Prime und GPU taktet zwischen 1380 und 1367 hin und her unter Furmark)... lediglich das PT hab ich auf 115% & +10mV... Ergebnis: Immer noch ziemlich genau 600W Dauerlast und das ist echt das ERSTE mal, dass ich den Lüfter von mienem Netzteil höre... der läuft gerade spürbar... zwar immer noch verflucht leise aber hey: Ich hör ihn das erste mal! 
Bedeutet also: Nen echten 8-Kerner @ ordentlich OC kann ich mit dem 500er so gut wie knicken! P11 750W ich komme ... DAMN wieder Mehrkosten! Oder reicht eigentlich die 550er Variante? Furmark udn Prime gleichzeitig ist natürlich schon nen eher unrealistisches Szenario ... rein künstlich.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Juni 2016)

Okay, das verwundert mich. Das ist das doppelte meines Gaming Pcs unter FurMark und prime. 
Das 550 hat schon viele Reserven. Allerdings.... Hmm...


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Hab nun mal @Stock laufen (CPU@4*4,4 mit Prime und GPU taktet zwischen 1380 und 1367 hin und her unter Furmark)... lediglich das PT hab ich auf 115% & +10mV... Ergebnis: Immer noch ziemlich genau 600W Dauerlast und das ist echt das ERSTE mal, dass ich den Lüfter von mienem Netzteil höre... der läuft gerade spürbar... zwar immer noch verflucht leise aber hey: Ich hör ihn das erste mal!
> Bedeutet also: Nen echten 8-Kerner @ ordentlich OC kann ich mit dem 500er so gut wie knicken! P11 750W ich komme ... DAMN wieder Mehrkosten! Oder reicht eigentlich die 550er Variante? Furmark udn Prime gleichzeitig ist natürlich schon nen eher unrealistisches Szenario ... rein künstlich.



Mir echt ein Rätsel, wieso du soviel durchziehst.
Auf 600 Watt komme ich nicht mal Im Ansatz, egal was ich wie takte.


----------



## chischko (8. Juni 2016)

Mir auch nen bissl.... v.A. is das ja keine SLI Maschine oder so... 
Das Messgerät is so nen billiges von Brennenstuhl aber liefert halbwegs passable Werte... hab mal als ich es gekauft hab meine Nachttischlampe und den Wasserkocher dran gesteckt.... sah i.O. aus mit +/- 5% Toleranz (mx. 10%) die ich dem Ding gerne gebe...

Edit: Gem. HWInfo zieht die GPU auch ca. 350W und die CPU ca. 50W Screenshot by Lightshot (Werte in der Aquasuite kommen aus HWInfo).


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2016)

Mit zwei Karten hab ich mal 700 Watt geschafft, aber dazu musste ich die Dinger auch bis zum Erbrechen takten.
Die 980 Ti läuft mit 1500MHz oder so, die CPU mit 4GHz. Macht zusammen im Game keine 400 Watt.
Bei Furmark und Prime schaffe ich dann so 430 Watt. Wenn ich die CPU weiter ziehe. komme ich auf 470 Watt, mehr aber nicht.

Viel schlimmer finde ich aber, dass mein Rechner über 100 Watt im Idle zieht, obwohl ich nur SSDs drin hab. Die Plattform ist echt ein Stromfresser und muss dringend entsorgt werden.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Juni 2016)

Also Thres du kannst meine i5 Plattform bekommen wenn ich deinen HW-E mitsamt Board bekomme [emoji14] 
Die ist sparsam und ich muss 10 Jahre nicht aufrüsten...


----------



## chischko (8. Juni 2016)

Im Idle mit einem Monitor zieht meine bei 144Hz unter Windows 210W. Wenn ich im Windows auf 120Hz stelle "nur" noch 150W.
Wenn ich den 2. 60 Hz Monitor (plus eben 144Hz) dazu schalte geht sie im Idle auf 215W. 
144Hz Monitor war ja bei nVidia schon immer bekannt, dass er viel zieht mit der 980Ti zumindest.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Juni 2016)

Okay, das hört sich wenig realistisch an.
Vielleicht hat dein der Gerät einen an der Klatsche.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Juni 2016)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Frage zu be quiet P7 550w - ComputerBase Forum
> CB-Forum at its best...



Das Problem an dem Mist ist schlicht, dass die neuen Threads auf der Hauptseite erscheinen.
Und dann jemand, der sich noch NIE um Netzteile kümmert, meint, seinen Senf dazu geben zu müssen...


Anyway:
Ich bin mit dem ST-75F-PT soweit durch. Noch bisser +/- Liste machen, dann wirds scharf geschaltet.


----------



## chischko (8. Juni 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Okay, das hört sich wenig realistisch an.
> Vielleicht hat dein der Gerät einen an der Klatsche.



Weiß nich... an der Nachttischlampe zeigt es 43W anund ne 40W Birne ist drin. Ich muss mal schauen ob mein gutes Messgerät (Gossen Metrawatt - Metra Hit 15S... kein Profigerät aber definitiv besser als das Steckdosenteil) dawzischen hängen kann irgendwie und die Stromstärke messen. Hab da leider nur die Standardtaster und müsste dazu was löten bzw. offen liegfen lassen und da paar Ampere drüber jagen ist immer so ne Sache 

Für Messungen der Stromstärke muss ich es ja IN den Stromkreis hängen und nicht an die Spannungsquelle und nur abgreifen. Der Strom muss ja durch das Messgerät fließen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Juni 2016)

Kannst dir natürlich auch relativ einfach ein Gerät von Freunden oder PCGH Bastlern leihen und nachschauen...


----------



## Birbus (9. Juni 2016)

Was hält eine 280x wohl davon wenn man sie an ein Enermax Maxpro 600w hängt :3 ?
Und guckt mich nicht so an das Netzteil war gratis


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Juni 2016)

Mäh. 
Das geht grad so. Für was besseres würde ich das aber tauschen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juni 2016)

Birbus schrieb:


> Was hält eine 280x wohl davon wenn man sie an ein Enermax Maxpro 600w hängt :3 ?
> Und guckt mich nicht so an das Netzteil war gratis



Was hälst du davon, wenn man dich auspeitscht?


----------



## Philipus II (9. Juni 2016)

Ach, an einem Maxpro 600W rennt ne 280x schon. Ist ja eher halbe Last für das Netzteil,


----------



## Brixx (9. Juni 2016)

Ich krieg grad einen Anfall. Bei uns im Gamestar-Forum hat sich jemand mit Problemen bei seinem neuen PC gemeldet. i7 5820k, X99A Raider, eine R9 390, 16GB RAM, 1 SSD und 1 HDD, befeuert vom E10 500W. Das Ding bootet nicht, etc. Darum gehts erstmal nicht.

Aber er hat jetzt den Alternate-Kundendienst angerufen und da ziehts mir echt die Nägel hoch:  

Deren Behauptung: Beim Hochfahren benötigt jeder PC das Doppelte des Lastverbrauchs. Die haben ihm ernsthaft folgende Formel zur Berechnung der Netzteildimension als Mindestmaß an die Hand gegeben:

"max. Leistungsaufnahme der CPU * 2 + max. Leistungsaufnahme der Grafikkarte * 2

Das bedeutet für Ihr System:

(CPU: 140 Watt)*2 + (Grafikkarte: 275 Watt)*2 = 280 Watt + 550 Watt = 830 Watt"

WTF?! Jetzt ist der Typ losgelaufen und holt sich irgendein Billo-1000W-Netzteil, weil Alternate das empfohlen hat...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Juni 2016)

So gehört sich das.


----------



## EastCoast (9. Juni 2016)

Ernsthaft?  Dann müssten die ihre Komplettrechner ja aus dem Verkehr ziehen, weil die meistens auch halbwegs passend dimensionierte Netzteile haben (zumindest die PCGH-Rechner).  

Da hat man wohl den Praktikanten heute mal machen lassen...


----------



## bschicht86 (9. Juni 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Weiß nich... an der Nachttischlampe zeigt es 43W anund ne 40W Birne ist drin.



Das liegt wohl darin, dass die Energieversorger kontinuierlich die Spannung hochschrauben, um selber weniger Leitungsverlust zu haben, dafür der Kunde mit alten geräten mehr blechen muss. Wir waren ja mal bei 220V und sind jetzt bei ~240V. Wenn die Lampe noch für 230V gebaut wurde, würd mich der Mehrverbrauch nicht wundern.



Brixx schrieb:


> Deren Behauptung: Beim Hochfahren benötigt jeder PC das Doppelte des  Lastverbrauchs. Die haben ihm ernsthaft folgende Formel zur Berechnung  der Netzteildimension als Mindestmaß an die Hand gegeben:
> 
> "max. Leistungsaufnahme der CPU * 2 + max. Leistungsaufnahme der Grafikkarte * 2



Solch ein Kundendienst gehört vermöbelt, bzw. sein Vorgesetzter, der die "Problemlösungen" ausgearbeitet hat.

Ich weiß nur, dass die CPU (GPU ka.)am Anfang der BIOS-Routine kurz einen Vollast-Peak raushauen.


----------



## Birbus (9. Juni 2016)

Oha das ist ja ein ganz neues Level an "Beratung"  Da würden sich ja schon die media markt mitarbeiter für schämen ^^

Und vom ausgepeitscht werden halte ich wenig, aber wenn Philipus sagt das es gehen sollte dann wird es das wahrscheinlich auch  
Der Pc wird eh nur mehr aus Spaß gebaut weil die Teile noch rumliegen ^^


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2016)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur, dass die CPU (GPU ka.)am Anfang der BIOS-Routine kurz einen Vollast-Peak raushauen.



Der ist so kurz, das Netzteil merkt davon nichts.
Genauso wie bei Festplatten oder so.


----------



## bschicht86 (9. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der ist so kurz, das Netzteil merkt davon nichts.
> Genauso wie bei Festplatten oder so.



Jap, zumindest ist der messbar.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2016)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Jap, zumindest ist der messbar.



Messbar sind auch die Peaks der Grafikkarten, interessiert das Netzteil aber auch nicht.


----------



## bschicht86 (9. Juni 2016)

Nein, so kurze Peaks mein ich nicht. Ich sehe den CPU-Peak beim Initialisieren auf einem normalen Schätzeisen (Steckdosenmessgerät)


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2016)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Nein, so kurze Peaks mein ich nicht. Ich sehe den CPU-Peak beim Initialisieren auf einem normalen Schätzeisen (Steckdosenmessgerät)



Ich nie.
Ich weiß, dass es ihn gibt, genauso wie bei Festgplatten, aber die Zeit ist zu gering, als dass das relevant ist.
Beim Starten hab ich mal was von 210 Watt gelesen, aber meist nicht, da das Gerät schlicht zu träge ist.


----------



## Pu244 (9. Juni 2016)

Brixx schrieb:


> Deren Behauptung: Beim Hochfahren benötigt jeder PC das Doppelte des Lastverbrauchs.



Ich weiß sogar zufälligerweise woher diese Formel ursprünglich kommt:
In den früheren Zeiten, bevor CPUs Maßnahmen zum Energiesparen hatten, brauchten sie quasi fast immer gleich viel, genau wie der Rest des Systems. Die HDDs jedoch konnten beim Hochfahren ein vielfaches ziehen, so mit 50W pro 3,5" HDD konnte man schon rechnen. Deshalb war damals der Einschaltvorgang das kritischste an der ganzen Sache und Grundlage für die Dimensionierung des Netzteils, jemand mit 4HDDs sollte sich damals ein starkes 300W Netzteil (oder besser) zulegen. SCSI Platten haben das Problem gelöst indem sie die Platten nacheinander angefahren haben, damit waren dann bis zu 16 HDDs pro Controller mit einen relativ kleinen Netzteil möglich. 

Seit CPUs beim nichts tun Stromsparen und sich 3D Beschleunigerkarten durchgesetzt haben ist das Problem in den Hintergrund getreten, jedoch sollte man es bei Leuten mit extrem vielen HDDs berücksichtigen, besonders wenn es Green Platten sind (die fahren sich gerne selbst immer wieder hoch und runter).



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Das liegt wohl darin, dass die Energieversorger kontinuierlich die Spannung hochschrauben, um selber weniger Leitungsverlust zu haben, dafür der Kunde mit alten geräten mehr blechen muss. Wir waren ja mal bei 220V und sind jetzt bei ~240V. Wenn die Lampe noch für 230V gebaut wurde, würd mich der Mehrverbrauch nicht wundern.



Das Problem nennt sich "Serienstreung", ich habe hier auch diverse 140W Halogenlampen da (die Dinger sind genial). Da schwankt es, je nach Lampe, auch zwischen 140W und etwas über 150W, wobei ich den Eindruck habe das die Hersteller lieber etwas mehr drauflegen als eine zu dunkle Lampe zu verkaufen.



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Okay, das hört sich wenig realistisch an.
> Vielleicht hat dein der Gerät einen an der Klatsche.



Hatten wir hier schon einmal und die Werte sind wohl plausibel. Man darf sich eben nicht wundern, wenn man sich dicke Hardware zulegt und diese dann übertaktet, der PC wird eben etwas mehr saufen.


----------



## bschicht86 (9. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich nie.
> Ich weiß, dass es ihn gibt, genauso wie bei Festgplatten, aber die Zeit ist zu gering, als dass das relevant ist.



Ich hab halt ein Sockel F-Gespann mit 8x K10 6-Kernern. Dort habe ich halt schon Ausschläge gesehen, die ich unter Vollast + einer Tahiti nur schwer erreiche. Vermutlich als Netzteiltest. 

EDIT: Vermutlich kann ich ihn auch so spät sehen, weil das Booten mit reg. ECC etwas länger dauert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juni 2016)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur, dass die CPU (GPU ka.)am Anfang der BIOS-Routine kurz einen Vollast-Peak raushauen.



Das machen alle Komponenten, da Kapazitäten und Induktivitäten erst einmal gesättigt/geladen werden müssen...
Das ist insbesondere bei Motoren böse.

Ansonsten ist die Aussage aber völliger Humbug...


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2016)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Ich hab halt ein Sockel F-Gespann mit 8x K10 6-Kernern. Dort habe ich halt schon Ausschläge gesehen, die ich unter Vollast + einer Tahiti nur schwer erreiche. Vermutlich als Netzteiltest.



Ich zum Glück nicht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Juni 2016)

Trotzdem glaube ich nicht dass ein solcher PC im Idle so viel verbraucht wie mein auch nicht unbedingt sparsamer beim Zocken....


----------



## Pu244 (9. Juni 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Trotzdem glaube ich nicht dass ein solcher PC im Idle so viel verbraucht wie mein auch nicht unbedingt sparsamer beim Zocken....



Das ist ein ganz spezielles Probem der GTX 980Ti. Die genehmigt sich, wenn ein Monitor mit mehr als 120Hz Bildwiederholfrequenz angeschlossen ist, gerne mal 100W  mehr als normal.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Juni 2016)

Da soll mal einer von der Sparsamkeit von Maxwell anfangen....


----------



## bschicht86 (9. Juni 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Da soll mal einer von der Sparsamkeit von Maxwell anfangen....



Sparsam sind sie schon irgendwie, nur das ist halt ein Konstruktionsfehler unter vielen.


----------



## NuVirus (9. Juni 2016)

Das Problem hab ich auch mit meiner 980Ti und beim Nvidia Inspector kann ich es auch nicht mehr herunter drosseln...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Juni 2016)

Kenne ich auch, aber nicht so extrem. Mit zwei Monitoren geht meine R9 280( ja so ein altes Eisen besitze ich) auf 500/1300 im Idle hoch was in 75-80 W im Idle resultiert statt bei nur 300/500 mit einem Monitor und 50-60 Watt...


----------



## NuVirus (9. Juni 2016)

Das Problem hast du ja primär wenn ein Monitor mit 120+ Hz zusammen mit nem anderen ist


----------



## chischko (9. Juni 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> I
> Hatten wir hier schon einmal und die Werte sind wohl plausibel. Man darf sich eben nicht wundern, wenn man sich dicke Hardware zulegt und diese dann übertaktet, der PC wird eben etwas mehr saufen.



Die Werte sind meiner Meinung nach wirklich halbwegs plausibel... klar kann man nicht viel Präzision erwarten bei so nem Gerät aber innerhalb von +/- 5% Messtoleranz bewegt es sich eigentlich. 
Die Hardware ist aktuell nicht übertaktet, außer nem 115%igen PL der GPU, sonst eben alles @Stock. Das wundert mich am meisten.

Edit: Gerade läuft er mal wieder unter Volllast alles @Stock außer GPU @115% PL (Prime Small FFTs und Furmark) und nun gönnt sich das Netzteil permanent über 630W!... und erst die Temps!  Screenshot by Lightshot
GPU+CPU in Summe gut 400W seh ich ja ein, aber was zieht sonst so viel? 
Mir kommen allmälich leise Zeifel! 
Mainboard, HDD, SSD, Soundkarte, Aquaero, Pumpe, 4 Kanal-Lüftersteuerung, 3m LED Band, RAM und insg. 17 Lüfter @low RPM dürfen doch eigentlich keine 200-230W ziehen,.... oder??


----------



## Icedaft (10. Juni 2016)

Du hast 17 Lüfter verbaut? Hälst Du das Gehäuse mit Spannbändern am Boden?


----------



## chischko (10. Juni 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Du hast 17 Lüfter verbaut? Hälst Du das Gehäuse mit Spannbändern am Boden?



9*MoRa, 4*480er Radi intern, 2 vorne, einer unten und einer hinten. 9+4+2+1+1=17


----------



## poiu (10. Juni 2016)

der Versuch ein Hover PC zu bauen?


----------



## chischko (10. Juni 2016)

Wadd bin ich froh kein Push/Pull gemacht zu haben an den Radis... was dürfte ich mir erst bei 30 Lüftern anhören


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Juni 2016)

So, erstes Netzteilreview online, zweites bisserl weiter gemacht...

Brings dann die Tage hier rüber, ist immer recht aufwändig, aufgrund der Imagehoster Sache...

Aber ihr könnts euch ja schon mal im TweakPC FOrum anschauen.


----------



## Pu244 (10. Juni 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> 9*MoRa, 4*480er Radi intern, 2 vorne, einer unten und einer hinten. 9+4+2+1+1=17



Womit wir wohl die Quelle für weitere 50W+ gefunden haben


----------



## chischko (10. Juni 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Womit wir wohl die Quelle für weitere 50W+ gefunden haben



Wenn die so langsam drehen verbrauchen sie doch keine 50W... 
Oder unterliege ich da nem Irrtum?


----------



## poiu (10. Juni 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> So, erstes Netzteilreview online, zweites bisserl weiter gemacht...
> 
> Brings dann die Tage hier rüber, ist immer recht aufwändig, aufgrund der Imagehoster Sache...
> 
> Aber ihr könnts euch ja schon mal im TweakPC FOrum anschauen.



ja hab auch das Enermx MaxPro im forum rausgehauen 


schöne Vorhänge hast du da

DSC 4063 (Andere) - TweakPC.de


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> So, erstes Netzteilreview online, zweites bisserl weiter gemacht...
> 
> Brings dann die Tage hier rüber, ist immer recht aufwändig, aufgrund der Imagehoster Sache...
> 
> Aber ihr könnts euch ja schon mal im TweakPC FOrum anschauen.



Ich hab da mal was gefunden. 

Userreview - Silverstone Strider Platinum, ST75F-PT von Stefan Payne



poiu schrieb:


> ja hab auch das Enermx MaxPro im forum rausgehauen



Meinst du das hier?  

MaxPro 400W EMP400AGT, oder Enermax in günstig [Lesertest]


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Juni 2016)

Enermax und beliebt.... Naja. 
Ich kenne niemanden der Enermax liebt. 
Nur Cougar& SuperFlower und nen Corsair Fetischist.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2016)

Ich liebe meine Umschläge.


----------



## poiu (10. Juni 2016)

Oh ja Enermax hat viele Fanboys gehabt




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal was gefunden.
> 
> Userreview - Silverstone Strider Platinum, ST75F-PT von Stefan Payne
> Meinst du das hier?
> ...



vielleocht kopier ich das mal hierher, ist leider wegen Bilderupload nervig


----------



## the_leon (10. Juni 2016)

Man kann im Forum auch bilder von anderes Uploadern einbinden


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2016)

Als ich in der Tiefgarage war und meinen Umschlag abholen wollte  bekam ich was von einem starken Raucher zugespielt. 

Xilence Performance A+ Series Netzteil im Test


----------



## iGameKudan (10. Juni 2016)

Wegen der Einschaltstrom-Alternate-Geschichte... Mir ist da irgendwie dieses Video in den Sinn gekommen:
Start the car with Cooler Master 500W Power Supply.wmv - YouTube
(Rein von der Logik her denke ich mir, ist doch eine super Möglichkeit, ne leere Autobatterie ohne Starthilfe wieder zum laufen zu bekommen...  Soweit ich es aus dem Chemieunterricht noch weiß, laufen zumindest Autobatterien mit 12V). 

Wenn es ein uraltes CoolerMaster-Netzteil schafft die Karre zu starten, dann sollte ein E10 500W doch nicht an dem PC verzweifeln...


----------



## chischko (10. Juni 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wegen der Einschaltstrom-Alternate-Geschichte... Mir ist da irgendwie dieses Video in den Sinn gekommen:
> Start the car with Cooler Master 500W Power Supply.wmv - YouTube
> (Rein von der Logik her denke ich mir, ist doch eine super Möglichkeit, ne leere Autobatterie ohne Starthilfe wieder zum laufen zu bekommen...  Soweit ich es aus dem Chemieunterricht noch weiß, laufen zumindest Autobatterien mit 12V).
> 
> Wenn es ein uraltes CoolerMaster-Netzteil schafft die Karre zu starten, dann sollte ein E10 500W doch nicht an dem PC verzweifeln...


AUTSCH!!! Alleine schon das Englisch tut ja schon weh beim zuhöhren!
Und was sagt uns das nun? 29A drüber jagen über die 12V Schiene... 29A*12V macht für mich 348W


----------



## iGameKudan (10. Juni 2016)

He, das ist mir wegen dem Einschaltstrom halt gerade in den Sinn gekommen, tut mir leid. 

Und ich wollte damit ausdrücken, dass ich da auch nicht das Netzteil als schuldiges Teil sehe (weil es eben dieses uralte CM-Netzteil von 2009 schon geschafft hat, ähnlich hohe Peaks auszuhalten).


----------



## Teri-1 (10. Juni 2016)

Auf der Suche nach einem neuen Netzteil habe ich mir viele solche von diversen Herstellern angesehen.
Warum verbauen die keine SATA Stromkabel mit Verriegelungsclip?
Beispiel: DeLOCK SATA-Stromadapter 4-Pin (IDE) auf 15-Pin (SATA) (60120)


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2016)

Sowas kostet Geld.


----------



## Teri-1 (10. Juni 2016)

Ja, das ist mir schon klar, aber bei Netzteilen für 100€ oder gar mehr würde das den Hersteller nicht arm machen und es wäre ein +Punkt dafür dieses Netzteil zu kaufen oder meinetwegen bei nem Modular-Netzteil optional zum Kauf anbieten. Naja, dann muss ich wohl weiter solche Adapter nehmen und ggf. selber sleeven wenn es im Sichtbereich ist.


----------



## Brixx (10. Juni 2016)

Kleiner Nachtrag, falls es jemanden interessiert: Überraschenderweise lags nicht am Netzteil, die haben Ihm jetzt ein be quiet! Power Zone 1000W verkauft, damit hat der Rechner aber auch nicht gebootet. Nicht vollkommen ideal und sowieso oversized, aber wenigstens kein Böller.

Es waren dummerweise beide RAM-Riegel defekt - oder sein Board bzw. irgendein Speichercontroller zickt rum mit den Kingston HyperX 2666Mhz. Jedenfalls geht der Rechner jetzt. 

Edit: Gekauft wurde das Netzteil dann nicht bei Alternate, sondern beim Cyberport um die Ecke, die in der Wattklasse nur das Power Zone 750W oder 1000W da hatten - und da Alternate eben von mindestens 830W sprach, wurds halt das PowerZone mit 1000W. Keine Ahnung, was ihm Alternate angeboten hätte - ich wills auch lieber gar nicht wissen.


----------



## captain_drink (10. Juni 2016)

Nur 1000W? War das Leadex Platinum mit 2000W nicht mehr vorrätig?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Juni 2016)

Echt? Lag es nicht am Netzteil... 
Wahrscheinlich hätte ein noch stärkeres Netzteil saß Problem behoben


----------



## NuVirus (10. Juni 2016)

Das ist ja fast wie nen Kumpel der hat sich vor einigen Jahren auch nen P10 1000W für ne GTX 780 und i7 4770k geholt und es wird nicht einmal OC betrieben.

Nachdem er dann mal Probleme hatte und seine CPU mit hohem V-Core sehr heiß wurde hab ich das ganze mal etwas optimiert 

Dann hatte mal die Grafikkarte den Geist aufgegeben hat also nen so großes Netzteil auch nix gebracht um das zu verhindern^^

Da sieht man halt mal wieder das Alternate völlig egal ist was sich die Leute bestellen aber wenigstens war sein NT kein Böller.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2016)

Teri-1 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist mir schon klar, aber bei Netzteilen für 100€ oder gar mehr würde das den Hersteller nicht arm machen und es wäre ein +Punkt dafür dieses Netzteil zu kaufen oder meinetwegen bei nem Modular-Netzteil optional zum Kauf anbieten. Naja, dann muss ich wohl weiter solche Adapter nehmen und ggf. selber sleeven wenn es im Sichtbereich ist.



Rechne es doch mal hoch.
Sagen wir mal, das Blech kostet 2 Cent. Das macht bei 8x Sata 16 Cent.
Hochgerechnet auf 1 Million Netzteile sind das 160.000 Dollar Extra Kosten für einen Effekt, den weniger als 0,001% der User überhaupt brauchen, da die meisten Leute ein Netzteil nur 1x einbauen und nur 1x alles anschließen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Juni 2016)

Optimieren hab ich auch schon mal... Das war aber Kabelmanagment. 
Dafür hab ich aber unmissverständlich klargemacht, dass das Corsair VS550 bei der nächsten Aufrüstung wegkommt. 
Momentan ist es für FX6300/750 grad noch so in Ordnung.


----------



## Joshi1408 (11. Juni 2016)

Mal so ne Frage: Was haltet ihr vom Cooler Master B600? ( Wegen Jun Fu Caps und so  )

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Juni 2016)

Nicht viel. Ist unterklasse von einigermaßen brauchbar für Mittelklasse. 
Es ist Gruppenreguliert. 
Wofür denn? 
Bereits gekauft?


----------



## Joshi1408 (11. Juni 2016)

N Freund von mir betreibt damit eine R9 390 und einen Intel Xeon (80W), er hat mich gefragt ob er wechseln sollte oder nicht ^^

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Juni 2016)

Puuuuh... Wäre prinzipiell nicht schlecht aber so unbedingt muss das nicht sein.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2016)

Joshi1408 schrieb:


> N Freund von mir betreibt damit eine R9 390 und einen Intel Xeon (80W), er hat mich gefragt ob er wechseln sollte oder nicht ^^
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk



Wenn er es schon hat, kann er es drin lassen.
Sollte man aber nicht mehr neu kaufen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Juni 2016)

Mein Corsair TX650 V2 semipassiv hat glaube ich ein Rad ab. 
Es wird in der ecke in der es liegt sehr warm, aber der Lüfter dreht nicht. Gut, kann man verstehen, laut Packung dreht der Lüfter erst ab 35% Last (~ 220 W)  
FurMark und prime 95 gestartet mit ner GTX470 und nem E7400,  Verbrauch sollte deutlich über den 220W sein, Lüfter dreht nicht. Aber Netzteil wird sehr warm. 
Dann hab ich in dem selben PC eine GTX460 rein, das gleiche, dreht nix. 
Da beende ich FurMark und der Lüfter dreht auf ( noch mal getestet) und verstummt nach einer Minute... 
Eigentlich sollte der Lüfter doch drehen,  wenn die last anliegt, nicht wenn sie weniger wird. 
Naja als Hilfe saugt ein 140mm @ 7 V (Yate Loon  ) und ein 120mm Lüfter die Abwärme ab. 
Wirklich gesund wird das TX650 V2 nicht mehr sein wenn der Lüfter komischerweise irgendwie nur stoßweise agiert


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2016)

Ich würde eine Wasserkühlung einbauen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Juni 2016)

Das doofe an WaKü ist schlicht, dass das ganze sehr umständlich ist und man dann auch nicht wirklich am Rechner schrauben darf


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Juni 2016)

Und vor allem gibt es sicher für das Netzteil keinen Wasserkühler


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Juni 2016)

Da es schon 999356 Threads zu Netzteilen gibt, frage ich hier. Suche ein Netzteil für einen FX6300 und eine R9 390 und nein die 390 wird nicht von der 480 abgelöst, eher von der 490. Dachte an 650W, weil die 390 zieht laut manchen Reviews bis zu 425W und die CPU schafft 130W, Hersteller und Modell ist mir Wurst, muss nur laufen, muss auch nicht extra Effizient sein 80+ Bronze würde schon reichen. Wichtig ist mir nur das es Modular ist, Teilmodular reicht schon weil Mainboardkabel und CPUkabel brauche ich sowieso.

Wie gut sind Netzteile von EVGA? Das 650 GQ würde auch vom Preis passen, aber EVGA Netzteile hatte ich noch nie. Oder doch das Vollmodulare EVGA SuperNova G1 650? (Es hat 4!!! 12V Leitungen )Mehr als 90€ möchte ich nicht ausgeben und was haltet ihr von Modellen die einen digitalen Signalprozessor haben um alles zu überwachen? Früher hat es auch ohne funktioniert aber macht das bei heutiger Hardware Sinn?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Juni 2016)

Soo. 
Ein gutes 500 Watt reicht. 
Normal braucht der PC zusammen vielleicht 400 Watt, 550 Watt gingen auch. 
Ein Be Quiet Straight Power E10 500 oder ein EVGA  G2(!!!) 550 reicht wunderbar aus. 
Wertschätzungen dürfen wir net machen hier.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Juni 2016)

Ok habe die Wertschätzungsanfrage mal entfernt, bist du sicher das 500W reichen wenn die GPU schon bis zu 425W verbraucht? Klar sind es Benchmarkwerte und das Maximum, aber wenn du sagst das es passt dann wird es wohl gehen. Ist das Evga G1 so schlecht das du unbedingt das G2 empfiehlst oder einfach älter?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Juni 2016)

Das G1 ist meines Wissens eher ein Straight Power E9 von der Plattform her, auf jeden Fall nicht mehr wirklich empfehlenswert. 
500 Watt reichen, die 425 sind extreme Peakwerte. Das juckt ein Indy  Reguliertes Netzteil ( die beiden genannten sind das) kaum.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wie gut sind Netzteile von EVGA? Das 650 GQ würde auch vom Preis passen, aber EVGA Netzteile hatte ich noch nie. Oder doch das Vollmodulare EVGA SuperNova G1 650? (Es hat 4!!! 12V Leitungen )Mehr als 90€ möchte ich nicht ausgeben und was haltet ihr von Modellen die einen digitalen Signalprozessor haben um alles zu überwachen? Früher hat es auch ohne funktioniert aber macht das bei heutiger Hardware Sinn?



Das G1 ist ein FSP Aurum, das war schon im E9 veraltet. Lass mal stecken.
Das GQ ist der gleiche Unfall, nur eben Single Rail. Kannst du auch stecken lassen.
Und was willst du mit 650 Watt?
500 Watt reichen locker und vergiss die Angaben, die sind aus der Luft gegriffen.
Wenn du sparen musst, nimm das Super Flower HX.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Juni 2016)

Dann wird es eins mit 500W, weiss noch nicht welches von beiden das Vorgeschlagen wurde aber mal sehen welches wo Verfügbar ist. Danke euch beiden


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (12. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du sparen musst, nimm das Super Flower HX.



Also das du SuperFlower Netzteile empfielst ... Da muss ich mich irgendwie erst drann gewöhnen ^^ ... 

Nichts desto trotz, ist die HX-Reihe von Super Flower empfehlenswert, wenn es nicht all zu Teuer werden soll ... 

Ansonsten, gibt es hier eine ordentlich ausgearbeitete Liste von empfehlenswerten Netzteilen


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du sparen musst, nimm das Super Flower HX.


...oder Cougar LX, oder das beste Corsair Netzteil aller Zeiten:
LC-Power GP4


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2016)

Ist das nicht von Great Wall?


----------



## Joshi1408 (12. Juni 2016)

Hat das GP4 eigentlich schon wer getestet? CB auf jeden Fall noch nicht


----------



## poiu (12. Juni 2016)

das LC Power stammt vom gleiche n Fertiger wie das CSM von Corsair (Great Wall) und ist ziemlich Baugleich, so Baugleich das Fotos aufgetaucht sind LC Sticker und innen drin Corsair Aufdruck KLICK
Es ist günstiger, hat aber sogar einen besseren Lüfter als das CS.

Das ganze wurde schon bestätigt und ist kein Fake, ich hab in meines noch nicht geschaut.

Test an der Chroma Teststation kommt, dauert aber noch paar Wochen bis das Online geht. Bisher ist es nicht negativ aufgefallen Details kann ich nach genauer Durchsicht der Ergebnisse geben.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Juni 2016)

Es wurde das SuperFlower Golden Grenn 650W, das 550W hätte auch gereicht, aber ist in der Schweiz kaum erhältlich und der günstigste Händler verkauft es für den selben Preis wie das 650W Modell das ich wo anders bestellt habe. Werde die zusätzliche Leistung wahrscheinlich nie brauchen aber egal.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Juni 2016)

Ist das 650er nicht schon wieder ne andere Plattform? 
350/450/550 sind Auf jeden Fall sehr ähnlich. Wie es mit den großen aussieht, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Juni 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ist das 650er nicht schon wieder ne andere Plattform?
> 350/450/550 sind Auf jeden Fall sehr ähnlich. Wie es mit den großen aussieht, keine Ahnung.


Bei solchen Sachen bin ich etwas überfragt, bauen Hersteller eine Serie so unterschiedlich?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Juni 2016)

Joah, muss ja auch auf höhere Last ausgelegt sein von den Bauteilen her.. Aber wird schon okay sein.


----------



## poiu (12. Juni 2016)

Ja die meist wird eine Basis gebaut und dann nach unten ( manchmal auch etwas nach oben) verwendet. 

Gutes Beispiel sind die Seasonic X gabs eigentlich von 560 bis 850W selbst das fanlaess 400W nur etwas stärker modifiziert.

Es gibt Netzteile die haben zB Drei Primär elkos die kleineren hatten dann nur noch zwei usw... aber es war die gleiche Platine

das SF 350-550W ist ehr ähnlich bis auf Kabel usw..


----------



## Birbus (12. Juni 2016)

Also mein neues gp4 ist bis jetzt zumindest nicht negativ aufgefallen


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2016)

Birbus schrieb:


> Also mein neues gp4 ist bis jetzt zumindest nicht negativ aufgefallen



Du musst den Karton schon öffnen.


----------



## Birbus (12. Juni 2016)

Es ist schon verbaut ^^


----------



## poiu (12. Juni 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Es wurde das SuperFlower Golden Grenn 650W, das 550W hätte auch gereicht, ...



die 100W machen denn Kohl auch nicht mehr Fett


----------



## captain_drink (12. Juni 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...oder Cougar LX,



Kennt dazu eigentlich schon jemand ein Review? DC-DC und FD-Lager hören sich ja durchaus interessant an.

Auf das Review zum GP4 bin ich schon gespannt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Juni 2016)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Kennt dazu eigentlich schon jemand ein Review?


Ja, ich, meins 

Ist OKish, Specs für +5V und +3V3 bisserl doof, hätte umgekehrt mehr Sinn gemacht. Oder beide gleich niedrig zu speccen -> 15-20A, 3,3V ist leider für 24A spezifiziert, warum auch immer...



captain_drink schrieb:


> DC-DC und FD-Lager hören sich ja durchaus interessant an.


HDB, nicht FDB -> Power Logic, wie bei anderen High End Cougar Netzteilen auch schon verwendet...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Juni 2016)

An die Herrschaften (Hobby) Elektriker : 
Sehen eigentlich alle Hausinstallationen so vertrauenswürdig aus?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Due hier versorgt 25 Haushalte.


----------



## captain_drink (12. Juni 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> HDB, nicht FDB -> Power Logic, wie bei anderen High End Cougar Netzteilen auch schon verwendet...



Abgesehen von der fehlenden Versiegelung der Kammer für das Schmiermittel sollte das HD-Lager aber annähernd gleichwertig zu dem FD-Lager sein, oder?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (12. Juni 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> An die Herrschaften (Hobby) Elektriker :
> Sehen eigentlich alle Hausinstallationen so vertrauenswürdig aus?
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sehe da ein rotes Klebchen, allerdings an der falschen Stelle. Das sieht aus, als wenn das Kabel vor dem Kasten gemufft und ein extrem geringer Querschnitt für die Ableitungen benutzt wurde. War das mal ein großes Loch, was mit Bitum zugekleistert wurde, oder war es da mal hell und heiß zugleich?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Juni 2016)

Keine Ahnung was die da 1969 zusammen gebastelt haben. 
Das ist schon so lange her, da gehörte das Dorf noch zur Nachbargemeinde und nicht zur Stadt.
Was meinst du mit Ableitung? Erde? Oder f'(x)?


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Juni 2016)

Neee

Zuleitung: Leitung, die zuläuft, also rein kommt.
Ableitung: Leitung, die abläuft, also raus.

Das meinte er.
Und die schaut da wohl etwas dünn aus, für einen Hausanschluss...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Juni 2016)

Achso hat das was mit beiden Polen zu tun?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (12. Juni 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Achso hat das was mit beiden Polen zu tun?



Du meinst "Klaus" und "Gibswiederzurück"?  

 Ich spreche grad vom dicken Kabel (welches wahrscheinlich vom Verteiler draußen kommt) und den beiden dünneren, die aussehen, als wenn sie von der Muffe (sieht jedenfalls so aus) abgehen.
Dass das Kabel nach dem Kasten ziemlich Dünn aussieht, kann daran liegen, dass ein größerer Querschnitt nicht benötigt wurde, oder die zu dem Zeitpunkt kein größeres hatten


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Juni 2016)

Das dicke Kabel ist ungefähr so dick wie mein Oberarm ....


----------



## Pu244 (12. Juni 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> An die Herrschaften (Hobby) Elektriker :
> Sehen eigentlich alle Hausinstallationen so vertrauenswürdig aus?
> 
> 
> ...



Genaues kann ich so nicht erkennen. Pi mal Daumen würde ich sagen das die Zuleitung für 3 Phasen mit je 250A gemacht ist (oder aus Aluminium besteht) und die Leitung für die Hausanschlüsse 3x 125A verkraftet. Damit könnte man dann etwas über 86 kW übertragen oder im Mittel 3,5 kW pro Haushalt (die allerdings nie gleichzeitig benötigt werden). Alles in allem ganz normal.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Juni 2016)

Eine Frage zu meinem Netzteil, das neue ist bestellt und momentan ist es ein bequiet l8 430W wenn ich da die 390 anschliesse bis das neue kommt, kann das gut gehen oder kann es sein dass das Netzteil abschaltet? Oder schlimmeres? Es ist 2 Jahre alt


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Juni 2016)

Sterben wird es nicht. Evtl. Schaltet es unter Last ab. Für erste Games sollte das knapp funktionieren.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Juni 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Sterben wird es nicht. Evtl. Schaltet es unter Last ab. Für erste Games sollte das knapp funktionieren.



Dann halte ich mich mal von Overwatch etwas fern so lange das neue Netzteil nicht da ist, weil das heizt meine jetzige Karte schön ein.  Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Juni 2016)

Kannst es ja versuchen, kaputt gehen wird nix.


----------



## o0Julia0o (13. Juni 2016)

Welches gute 600-700 Watt-Netzteil ist denn besonders leise?


----------



## the_leon (13. Juni 2016)

E10, p11


----------



## Icedaft (13. Juni 2016)

o0Julia0o schrieb:


> Welches gute 600-700 Watt-Netzteil ist denn besonders leise?



Wie der Vorredner schon sagte: P: 10 500, E11 550W, aber für welche Hardware/Config ?


----------



## bschicht86 (13. Juni 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Edit: Gerade läuft er mal wieder unter Volllast alles @Stock außer GPU @115% PL (Prime Small FFTs und Furmark) und nun gönnt sich das Netzteil permanent über 630W!



Wird Zeit, dass du dir ein Strommessgerät für die 12V-Leitungen zulegst. Damit könntest du zumindest schonmal CPU und GPU genau vermessen.

EDIT:


PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Ich spreche grad vom dicken Kabel (welches wahrscheinlich vom Verteiler  draußen kommt) und den beiden dünneren, die aussehen, als wenn sie von  der Muffe (sieht jedenfalls so aus) abgehen.



Ich denke, du meinst das Telefonkabel? Denn das ist die einzigste Muffe, die ich seh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das Kabel zum Hausanschluß "oberarmdick" (Kind oder Sportler? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ist, dann sollte das völlig ausreichen. Und "damals" gab es nicht wirklich große Verbraucher.


----------



## chischko (13. Juni 2016)

Hab ja eins da, aber das ist nen heiden Aufwand die einzelnen 12V Leitungen zu vermessen... Kann immer nur eine Leitung messen und müsste deswegen für jede einzelne Phase den PC hoch und runterfahren, umstöpseln etc. Und außerdem muss ja auch noch alles sicher ohne Wackelkontakt verbunden sein... Das isses mir dann doch net wert! 
Ich werde wohl kommendes Wochenende mein Gossen Metrawatt mal in die 230V Leitung hängen und das mit Lüsterklemmen etc. mal provisorisch fixieren und dann unter Last setzen. Mal sehen was das Gerät anzeigt. Ggf. komm ich noch kostenfrei an ne gute- sehr gute Strommesszange (Fluke 355 wenn sich mein Hausmeister nicht geirrt hat) leihweise für nen paar Stündchen nach Feierabend von unserem Hauselektriker/Hausmeister um die Messungen zu korrelieren.


----------



## bschicht86 (13. Juni 2016)

Wenn die Stromzange Gleichstrom messen kann, dann kannst du ja auch die 12V-Leitung vermessen.

Und mit dem Amperemeter meinte ich nicht, jede 12V-Ader einzeln zu messen. Du kannst ja problemlos z.B. die 4 EPS-Adern direkt am Meßgerät zusammenfassen und danach wieder aufteilen. So hab ich es mit meinem Meßadapter gemacht, den ich für solche Messungen verwende.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Juni 2016)

Uberspannung durch Grafikkrte oder Netzteil? - ComputerBase Forum
Ich bekomme leichte Aggressionen


----------



## br0da (13. Juni 2016)

Corsair Vengeance 650M 650W Review

330µF bei 650W werden wohl kaum für ATX-gerechte Hold-Up-Time sorgen, dafür sollte dann doch immerhin der Einschaltstrom trotz fehlendem MOV nicht allzu hoch ausfallen?
Sonst sieht das für mich aber nach einem wirklich gutem Netzteil aus.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (13. Juni 2016)

o0Julia0o schrieb:


> Welches gute 600-700 Watt-Netzteil ist denn besonders leise?





Icedaft schrieb:


> Wie der Vorredner schon sagte: P: 10 500, E11 550W, aber für welche Hardware/Config ?



Mit einem dieser Netzteile, solltest du glücklich werden


----------



## captain_drink (13. Juni 2016)

br0da schrieb:


> Corsair Vengeance 650M 650W Review
> 
> 330µF bei 650W werden wohl kaum für ATX-gerechte Hold-Up-Time sorgen, dafür sollte dann doch immerhin der Einschaltstrom trotz fehlendem MOV nicht allzu hoch ausfallen?
> Sonst sieht das für mich aber nach einem wirklich gutem Netzteil aus.



Als Protection IC kommt ein PS223 zum Einsatz, was gleichfalls nicht schlecht wäre. Offenkundig werden durch zusätzliche ICs auch alle 12V-Rails überwacht.
Computerbase hat übrigens auch noch ein Review in Arbeit, mal sehen, was da rauskommt.


----------



## br0da (13. Juni 2016)

Ja, die Absicherung ist jedenfalls auf dem Papier in vollem Umfang vorhanden.
Aber die ersten Pseudo-Reviews wollten ja schon zeigen, dass OCP zu lasch implementiert ist, mal sehen, ob die recht hatten.



> Computerbase hat übrigens auch noch ein Review in Arbeit, mal sehen, was da rauskommt.



Nico Schleippmann?


----------



## captain_drink (13. Juni 2016)

br0da schrieb:


> Nico Schleippmann?



Yep.

(doofes Fünf-Zeichen-Mindestlimit...)


----------



## br0da (13. Juni 2016)

Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Juni 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Uberspannung durch Grafikkrte oder Netzteil? - ComputerBase Forum
> Ich bekomme leichte Aggressionen



Nicht nur du, wenn ich die Empfehlungen dort lese "350W reicht, Nein nimm 550W, sicher nicht lieber 750W" Und das bei dem System??


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Uberspannung durch Grafikkrte oder Netzteil? - ComputerBase Forum
> Ich bekomme leichte Aggressionen



Kaum schaut man sich den Thread an, springt einem ein Post von Stefan Payne ins Gesicht. 



br0da schrieb:


> Corsair Vengeance 650M 650W Review
> 
> 330µF bei 650W werden wohl kaum für ATX-gerechte Hold-Up-Time sorgen, dafür sollte dann doch immerhin der Einschaltstrom trotz fehlendem MOV nicht allzu hoch ausfallen?
> Sonst sieht das für mich aber nach einem wirklich gutem Netzteil aus.


 
Jonny Guru. Na ja, denen traue ich inzwischen nicht mehr.
Mal sehen, wann Poiu sein Review bringt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Juni 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Nicht nur du, wenn ich die Empfehlungen dort lese "350W reicht, Nein nimm 550W, sicher nicht lieber 750W" Und das bei dem System??


Falls du es noch nicht gemerkt haben solltest, hab ich das 350er SuperFlower als ausreichendes Beispiel genannt: denn: die Plattform ist für deutlich mehr ausgelegt und schafft das System unter Alltag locker, hat die benötigten Anschlüsse und und und... 
Trotzdem hab ich wegen Reserven lieber das 450 empfohlen.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Juni 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Falls du es noch nicht gemerkt haben solltest, hab ich das 350er SuperFlower als ausreichendes Beispiel genannt: denn: die Plattform ist für deutlich mehr ausgelegt und schafft das System unter Alltag locker, hat die benötigten Anschlüsse und und und...
> Trotzdem hab ich wegen Reserven lieber das 450 empfohlen.



Ich meinte es ist sehr verwirrend für den Fragesteller wenn er soviele verschiedene Empfehlungen bekommt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Juni 2016)

Ja, aber das ist halt ein Forum. 
Da kann jeder (Depp) seine Meinung abgeben. Auch der der keinerlei Ahnung hat.


----------



## poiu (13. Juni 2016)

na was sagt ihr zu denn alten NT an der Chroma spannend oder mäh

Getauscht werden in der ersten Runde:
Corsair GS 800 
 Inter-Tech FP750W
 Raptoxx/RT-600PSP 
 Enermax Liberty 550 Watt


----------



## captain_drink (13. Juni 2016)

Das Liberty kommt garantiert aus dem Computerbase-Forum. Hat bis zuletzt noch eine Fury X "100% stabil befeuert"...


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kaum schaut man sich den Thread an, springt einem ein Post von Stefan Payne ins Gesicht.


Joa, konnt nicht wiederstehen, da mal meinen Senf drin abzulassen....
Echt unschön, wie es in neu erstellten Threads so abläuft, weil die auf der Main sichtbar sind...



Threshold schrieb:


> Jonny Guru. Na ja, denen traue ich inzwischen nicht mehr.
> Mal sehen, wann Poiu sein Review bringt.


Ja, wen wunderts, dass die Vergeltung da mit 9,8 abgeschnitten hat?
Aber daran sieht man auch wieder, dass deren Bewertungssystem völlig fürs Klo ist...

Aber wenn man weiß, dass der Jonnyguru jetzt bei Corsair arbeitet, kann man den test auch nur so weit trauen, wie mans schmeißen kann.


----------



## poiu (13. Juni 2016)

hahah nein  

wir hatten mehrmals das Liberty meist 550W


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (13. Juni 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> na was sagt ihr zu denn alten NT an der Chroma spannend oder mäh
> 
> Getauscht werden in der ersten Runde:
> Corsair GS 800
> ...



Ich würde sagen Vollgas 

Wenn´s geht mit Video´s


----------



## poiu (13. Juni 2016)

denke das ist gar nicht so spannend im vidoe, geht aus, macht puff^


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (14. Juni 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> denke das ist gar nicht so spannend im vidoe, geht aus, macht puff^



Dann musst du halt etwas nachhelfen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YwajoSOr5mY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Juni 2016)

Da wäre ich mit dem Corsair TX650 V2 semipassiv noch gut dabei gewesen...


----------



## poiu (14. Juni 2016)

hab ich gestern dieses Review gepostet xD

Aerocool Xpredator 650GM - Overview - YouTube


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Juni 2016)

Heute ist mein Netzteil angekommen und auf der Verpackung steht nix von Modularer Bauweise, MIST. Hätte es vorher genauer anschauen sollen, dann wird es eben das G2 550W. Werde nicht mal die hälfte der Kabel brauchen und mich stören so viele Kabel einfach.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Juni 2016)

Hättest vorher bescheid gesagt hätte man dir eines empfohlen. Theoretisch solltest du es ja zurück schicken können


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Juni 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Hättest vorher bescheid gesagt hätte man dir eines empfohlen. Theoretisch solltest du es ja zurück schicken können



Steht doch da 


Gamer090 schrieb:


> *Wichtig ist mir nur das es Modula*r ist,  Teilmodular reicht schon weil Mainboardkabel und CPUkabel brauche ich  sowieso.


----------



## br0da (14. Juni 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber daran sieht man auch wieder, dass deren Bewertungssystem völlig fürs Klo ist...



Vergiss doch das Bewertungssystem.
Die Tests vom OW sind zwar nicht allumfassend, aber dennoch interessant.
Man kann sich doch selbst zu Gemüte führen, was für Ergebnisse in den Tests erzielt wurden, die nun einmal mit elektrischen Lasten von statten gingen.
Und das spricht für sich.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber wenn man weiß, dass der Jonnyguru jetzt bei Corsair arbeitet, kann man den test auch nur so weit trauen, wie mans schmeißen kann.



Eben um die Unabhängigkeit von Herstellern aufrecht zu erhalten, testet er doch nicht mehr selbst...


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> na was sagt ihr zu denn alten NT an der Chroma spannend oder mäh
> 
> Getauscht werden in der ersten Runde:
> Corsair GS 800
> ...



Ich vermisse ein Delux Netzteil.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Juni 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Steht doch da


ICH hab ja modulare Geräte empfohlen


----------



## poiu (14. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich vermisse ein Delux Netzteil.



Die sidn doch alle mehr oder weniger Deluxe^^

delux hat sich keiner mit gemeldet, die sind denke ich nicht so verbreitet


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> delux hat sich keiner mit gemeldet, die sind denke ich nicht so verbreitet



Ich kannte mal einen PC Laden, der hat nur Delux Netzteil im Regal gehabt. Von 400 bis 750 Watt oder so.


----------



## poiu (14. Juni 2016)

können die nicht alle 200000W


----------



## Leob12 (14. Juni 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> können die nicht alle 200000W


Mit Feuerwerk und Grillfeuer inklusive


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Juni 2016)

Ich hätte ja ein Enthusiasten NT gehabt XD


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Juni 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> können die nicht alle 200000W



Willst du damit eine ganze Stadt versorgen und das im Handlicher Grösse??


----------



## poiu (15. Juni 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Willst du damit eine ganze Stadt versorgen und das im Handlicher Grösse??




xD bezog sich eher darauf das es sich um Edding Netzteile Handelt also Fantasie Wattzahlen


----------



## the_leon (15. Juni 2016)

Gibt es schon vernünftige SFX(-L) Netzteil für 5820K und 960sli, oder 7950cf/380x cf

Ich hatte spontan an das 600w Corsair gedacht, aber wie ist das technisch.
Seit 5 Tagen is bei Geizhals ein 700w SFX-L von Silverstone gelistet.
SilverStone SFX SX700 700W SFX12V-L Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das errinert an das 500w Model mit einem zusätzlichen Anschluss für 2 6+2pin pci-e Anschlüsse und 2 zusätzlichen für jeweils 3 SATA Anschlüsse.

Gibt es sonst empfehlenswerte (oder zumindest empfehlenswertere ) SFX Teile in dem Bereich?


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Juni 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Gibt es schon vernünftige SFX(-L) Netzteil für 5820K und 960sli, oder 7950cf/380x cf


Nein, nicht wirklich.
Ist auch technisch nicht möglich, die auch nur annähernd so leise wie ATX Geräte zu bekommen, ohne starke Temperaturanstiege...


the_leon schrieb:


> Ich hatte spontan an das 600w Corsair gedacht, aber wie ist das technisch.
> Seit 5 Tagen is bei Geizhals ein 700w SFX-L von Silverstone gelistet.
> SilverStone SFX SX700 700W SFX12V-L Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Das errinert an das 500w Model mit einem zusätzlichen Anschluss für 2 6+2pin pci-e Anschlüsse und 2 zusätzlichen für jeweils 3 SATA Anschlüsse.


Das 700W SFX-L schaut interessant aus...



the_leon schrieb:


> Gibt es sonst empfehlenswerte (oder zumindest empfehlenswertere ) SFX Teile in dem Bereich?


Nope.


----------



## the_leon (15. Juni 2016)

Lautstärke is scheiss egal, notfalls vors Netzteil  nen Lüfter dran...


----------



## C_17 (16. Juni 2016)

Hi Leute. hab gerade einen Schreck bekommen, weil mich jemand zum Netzteil unsicher gemacht hat.
Habe mir eine EVGA GTX 1080 geholt und dachte meine Netzteil wäre auch gut. 

Kauf: 2011 
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro P9 550W

be quiet! Dark Power Pro P9 550W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Test: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P9 550W im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## the_leon (16. Juni 2016)

Naja,modern is das Netzteil nicht.
Es ist halt doch schon sechs Jahre alt.
Und auch eher nur ein aufgebohrtes P8

Ein p11 wär natürlich besser.


----------



## C_17 (16. Juni 2016)

Naja ich wollt jetzt iwssen ob es für meine GTX 1080 großartige Probleme gibt?


----------



## the_leon (16. Juni 2016)

Das siehst du dann wenn die Karte oder sonst was Probleme macht 
Es gibt so ne Faustregel, dass man das Netzteil alle 5  Jahre tauschen soll, wenn man upgradet.
Und wenn du schon das Geld für die 1080 hast wirst du ja auch noch Geld für ein ordentliches Netzteil haben


----------



## C_17 (16. Juni 2016)

Das Geld hab ich auch eine Weile gespart. Für die nächsten Monate kann ich mir keine Ausgaben leisten. Na muss ich abwarten halt.


----------



## poiu (16. Juni 2016)

Sollte keine Probleme geben mit dem P9 einfach mal probieren und dann beim nächsten PC update/upgrade in 1-2 Jahren das NT mit tauschen


----------



## o0Julia0o (16. Juni 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> E10, p11


Danke. BQ Dark Power (11) sind also die Nachfolger zu den BQ Straght Power (10)?


----------



## EastCoast (16. Juni 2016)

Nein, die Dark Power sind eine andere Baureihe und qualitativ und preislich oberhalb der Straight Powers angesetzt. P11 und E10 sind die jeweils aktuellen Modelle.


----------



## DerFoehn (16. Juni 2016)

Nein. Dark Power und Straight Power sind zwei Serien, die gleichzeitig vertrieben werden. Dark Power ist das Top Modell und Straight Power BeQuiets Mittelklasse.

Edit: Da wurde mir die Antwort noch nicht angezeigt, war zu lahm.


----------



## o0Julia0o (16. Juni 2016)

o.k., dankesehr.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juni 2016)

Warum holt man sich diesen Monat noch eine völlig überteuerte GTX 1080, obwohl man davon ausgehen muss, dass der Preis im nächsten Monat mal richtig doll purzeln wird?!


----------



## symerac (16. Juni 2016)

Manche wollen halt mitreden können und als erster eine haben wollen!


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. Juni 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum holt man sich diesen Monat noch eine völlig überteuerte GTX 1080, obwohl man davon ausgehen muss, dass der Preis im nächsten Monat mal richtig doll purzeln wird?!





symerac schrieb:


> Manche wollen halt mitreden können und als erster eine haben wollen!



Manche haben auch schnell ihre 980Ti verkauft, wo sie noch was Wert war ... Und ganz ohne Graka isses eben doch doof


----------



## symerac (16. Juni 2016)

Naja, wer jetzt seine Ti verkauft um eine 1080 zu Kaufen macht ziemlich großen Verlust..


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juni 2016)

Ich bin mit meiner GTX460 zufrieden (im PC den ich momentan oft benutze) 
Ein Ersatz für den limitierenden E7400 wäre allerdings wünschenswert.


----------



## symerac (16. Juni 2016)

Mal eine Frage:

Ich habe das Corsair SF600 und bisher ist noch nicht einmal der Lüfter angegangen. Ist das normal? In meinem System wird es ziemlich warm, da es nen ITX Case ist. 
Spiele wie CSGO werden hauptsächlich gespielt, trotzdem kein einziges mal angegangen.


----------



## the_leon (16. Juni 2016)

Hm...
Das wäre ein Netzteil für mich 
Bei meinem 500w SFX Silverstone is er sich schon im IDLE Lautstark bemerkbar gemacht (4690K und 980)


----------



## symerac (16. Juni 2016)

Ist das denn überhaupt normal? 

Ich mein, ich find es klasse, weil ich wirklich nichts höre. Kann es also so absolut empfehlen.

Aber nicht, dass es am Ende kaputt ist und ich wirklich bedenken haben muss. Hab sowas noch nie erlebt.

Kann ich das ganze irgendwie Testen?


----------



## Leob12 (16. Juni 2016)

symerac schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage:
> 
> Ich habe das Corsair SF600 und bisher ist noch nicht einmal der Lüfter angegangen. Ist das normal? In meinem System wird es ziemlich warm, da es nen ITX Case ist.
> Spiele wie CSGO werden hauptsächlich gespielt, trotzdem kein einziges mal angegangen.


Wie sieht denn das System aus?


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Juni 2016)

Wegen dem Netzteil, Corsair schreibt auf der Webseite 





> Sie möchten einen geräuschlosen PC aufbauen? Die Netzteile der  SF-Serie sind so effizient, dass sich der Lüfter bei *niedriger und  mittlerer Auslastung nicht drehen muss. *


Erst ab einer bestimmten Auslastung wird es warm genug damit der Lüfter sich drehen muss


----------



## symerac (16. Juni 2016)

Ich werde heute abend oder morgen mal Prime erneut anwerfen und schauen, ob nach 1 Stunde oder früher was passiert.
Allerdings ist alles unter Wakü .. 

Mal noch eine andere Frage:

Wenn ich mir die original Kabel beim Corsair NT sleeven möchte. Stimmt es, dass bei einer RMA , bei der das NT kaputt ist, nur das NT eingeschickt wird und nicht die Kabel? Denn sonst hätte ich wohl ein Problem oder?


----------



## chischko (16. Juni 2016)

symerac schrieb:


> Ich werde heute abend oder morgen mal Prime erneut anwerfen und schauen, ob nach 1 Stunde oder früher was passiert.
> Allerdings ist alles unter Wakü ..



Prime ist hier unsinnig... wirf Furmark an: Ne große GPU zieht viel mehr Leistung (Faktor 5 etwa) als ne CPU.
Ob Wasser oder nicht ist ebenfalls egal... kommt ja drauf an, was dein NT liefern muss, und nachdem ich nun mal annehme, dass Du dein NT nicht mit Wasser kühlst (was aber geht ) macht es wie gesagt nichts aus. Das einzige, was was ändern kann ist die Case-Temperatur...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juni 2016)

Ich empfehle beides zusammen.. Hat mein System auf das Extrem von 315 W gebracht. Beim zweit System wäre das allerdings sicher höher  (Phenom 2 x4, 470, 80+ Bronze, 2 kaltlichtkathoden altes Mainboard (was ist Energiesparen?  ))


----------



## Pu244 (17. Juni 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum holt man sich diesen Monat noch eine völlig überteuerte GTX 1080, obwohl man davon ausgehen muss, dass der Preis im nächsten Monat mal richtig doll purzeln wird?!



Wer behauptet das?

Die GTX 980 blieb preislich bombenstabil und es gibt wenig Grund warum sich das nun ändern sollte. Vega ist noch weit weg und dann stellt sich die Frage ob AMD wirklich einen extremen Preiskrieg will.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juni 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Wer behauptet das?


Gesunder Menschenverstand...


Pu244 schrieb:


> Die GTX 980 blieb preislich bombenstabil und es gibt wenig Grund warum sich das nun ändern sollte. Vega ist noch weit weg und dann stellt sich die Frage ob AMD wirklich einen extremen Preiskrieg will.



Hat Lisa Su doch schon angekündigt, dass man diesmal Marktanteile zurückerobern möchte. Dazu ist P10 auch noch kleiner als GP104, man kann das ganze also deutlich preiswerter anbieten als NVidia...


----------



## Pu244 (17. Juni 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Gesunder Menschenverstand...



Im nächsten Monat steht aber nichts an das der GTX 1080 gefährlich werden könnte und darauf zu hoffen, Nvidia könnte aus Menschenfreundlichkeit sein Preise senken, hat mit "Gesundem Menschenverstand" nichts zutun.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hat Lisa Su doch schon angekündigt, dass man diesmal Marktanteile zurückerobern möchte. Dazu ist P10 auch noch kleiner als GP104, man kann das ganze also deutlich preiswerter anbieten als NVidia...



Die RX 480 ist allerdings nur so schnell wie eine GTX 980, von daher hat die GTX 1080 da vorerst nichts zu befürchten. Vega wird erst im Oktober erwartet und die GTX 1080 verkauft sich offenbar wie geschnittenes Brot (da wurde aus den Boykotthoffnungen [leider] nichts).


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juni 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Im nächsten Monat steht aber nichts an das der GTX 1080 gefährlich werden könnte


Aber GTX 1070
[WCCF] AMD RX 480 Can Hit 1.5Ghz+, New Overclocking Tool With Voltage Control Coming - Page 21
[WCCF] AMD RX 480 Can Hit 1.5Ghz+, New Overclocking Tool With Voltage Control Coming - Page 21


----------



## Pu244 (17. Juni 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber GTX 1070
> [WCCF] AMD RX 480 Can Hit 1.5Ghz+, New Overclocking Tool With Voltage Control Coming - Page 21
> [WCCF] AMD RX 480 Can Hit 1.5Ghz+, New Overclocking Tool With Voltage Control Coming - Page 21



Du hast aber von der GTX 1080 geredet, da ist ein Unterschied. Nach bisherigen Meldungen soll die RX 480 ja in China etwa 280€ kosten, d.h. bei uns etwa 300€+. Berücksichtigt man das die GTX 1070 etwas schneller ist und legt noch den berühmten Nvidiabonus drauf, dann sind wir bei etwa 400-450€ für eine GTX 1070, der Unterschied zu heute fällt also eher gering aus. Von daher kann man sich im Moment alle High End Nvidiakarten (GTX 1080,1070 980Ti) zulegen, bei AMD und den unteren Nvidiakarten würde ich jedoch noch bis zur RX 480 warten, da ist mit einem Erdbeben zu rechnen.


----------



## Journeyman (18. Juni 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> na was sagt ihr zu denn alten NT an der Chroma spannend oder mäh
> 
> Getauscht werden in der ersten Runde:
> Corsair GS 800
> ...



Die äußerrst fragwürdigen Kandidaten 2. und 3. halte ich für nicht geeignet für Vergleiche dieser Art. Die sind/waren ja auch in einer ganz anderen Preisklasse angesiedelt (gewesen).

Ein Liberty von Enermax halte ich für angemessen. Allerdings ist mir ein Modell mit 5*5*0 Watt nicht bekannt.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2016)

Journeyman schrieb:


> Allerdings ist mir ein Modell mit 5*5*0 Watt nicht bekannt.



Poiu hat ein übertaktetes Modell.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juni 2016)

Das 550er Modell ist mir auch mal über den Weg gelaufen. In Nem PC, den ein Shop in Überlingen verkauft hat.
Mit I7 3820 und 8400GS.


----------



## poiu (18. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Poiu hat ein übertaktetes Modell.



das haben wir geTWEAKt, Kann Zahlen dreher im Posting, wir hatten aber  500W und 550W Enermx in Bewerbung.






Journeyman schrieb:


> Die äußerrst fragwürdigen Kandidaten 2. und 3. halte ich für nicht geeignet für Vergleiche dieser Art. Die sind/waren ja auch in einer ganz anderen Preisklasse angesiedelt (gewesen).
> .



das Ziel war es ja icht nur alte sondern auch " Fragwürdige" NT unter die luppe zu nehmen


----------



## Pu244 (19. Juni 2016)

Ach ja, jetzt wird im "komischen Verlängerungskabelthread" schon zum selbstknüpfen der Kabel animiert, immer wieder Lustig (wenn man Selbstgebasteltes von inkompetenten Leuten lustig findet).

50 m Verlangerungskabel -  mydealz.de - Seite #4


----------



## chischko (19. Juni 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Ach ja, jetzt wird im "komischen Verlängerungskabelthread" schon zum selbstknüpfen der Kabel animiert, immer wieder Lustig (wenn man Selbstgebasteltes von inkompetenten Leuten lustig findet).
> 
> 50 m Verlangerungskabel -  mydealz.de - Seite #4



 
Die 2 schönesten Bemerkungen:


> Du solltest die Leute nicht zum basteln animieren, das führt nur zu abgefackelten Buden...





> Tatsache ist das bei vielen die Unwissenheit und Inkompetenz nur noch  von ihrem Ego und der Selbstüberschätzung übertroffen wird, der  sogenannte Dunning-Kruger Effekt.
> 
> Von daher sollte man die Leute in Sachen Elektrik garnicht zum basteln  bewegen, es ist schon schlimm genug wenn die Leute selbst damit  anfangen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Juni 2016)

Wofür zur Hölle brauche ich ein 50m Verlängerungskabel? 
Dafür gibt es gute Kabeltrommeln. Mit Sicherung.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (19. Juni 2016)

Für die Versicherung. Es muss nur wie ein Unfall aussehen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Juni 2016)

Bei einem Kabel mit 1.0mm² Leiterdurchmesser glaube ich das langsam auch. Das hatte ich bis jetzt nur bei sehr sehr billigen alten Steckdosenleisten gesehen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (19. Juni 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Bei einem Kabel mit 1.0mm² Leiterdurchmesser glaube ich das langsam auch. Das hatte ich bis jetzt nur bei sehr sehr billigen alten Steckdosenleisten gesehen.



mal etwas verbessert.  Jede Vorgefertigte bis 10€ Steckdosenleiste die du bei Praktika & Co kaufen kannst, hat effektiv nur 3x1mm² oder sogar nur 0,75mm². Du kannst ja mal die einzelnen Preise für Stecker/Kabel (min 1,5mm²)/Dose raussuchen und dem Baumarktpreis ggü stellen, nur leider will diese Preise niemand zahlen (Bis die Wohnung mehrmals abgefackelt ist, und sich endlich was anständiges holt )


----------



## poiu (19. Juni 2016)

so ein 1mm² oder besser  0,75mm² bei 50m Glüht bestimmt gut


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (19. Juni 2016)

Hmm, wieviel kostet eine  50m lange Lichterkette? 
Aber bei der Farbe (sofern es nur Orange gab) düfte das nicht auffallen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Juni 2016)

Also auf all meinen Steckdosenleisten (2* Kopp, je um 8-9 Euro, 2* Brennenstuhl (eine EcoLine für 15€,3m mit Schalter, und eine Überspannungsleiste für 17) sowie eine 3,49 Obi (selten an) Wie auf der Verlängerung (2,5m oder so)) steht 1,5mm²


----------



## Gripschi (19. Juni 2016)

Was wäre denn eine gute Leiste?

 Ich bräuchte 2 da ich mein Kabelgewirr in der Stube (Receiver, Wii, PS2, Audio Receiver, BluRay Player) mal entwirren muss.

Und halt eine fürn PC + 2 Monitore und Kleinkram.

Wenn man den Aufwand macht dann gleich richtig 


Aber von Selfmade möchte ich absehen, ich hab jetzt noch Alpträume von den Bauten meines Opas. Die liefen zwar, aber das war ehr Glück das nie was passiert ist.

Aber faszinierend was da einige Empfehlen, wäre Interessant was die sagen würden wenn einer damit seine Bude abfackelt.


----------



## chischko (19. Juni 2016)

Ne ordentliche Brennenstuhl kann man eigentlich immer nehmen.... 
Ich hab 5 von denen hier in der Wohnung verteilt an den "elektrischen Hotspots" wie Fernseher + Peripherie, Büro, Schlafzimmer mit Fernseher etc, PC  und Wintergarten mit 5.1 System etc. Uberspannungsschutz-Steckdosenleiste 9fach Schwarz, Silber Schutzkontakt Brennenstuhl 1392000120 auf conrad.de bestellen | 000620712
Haben einige gute Testergebnisse eingefahren und wurden mir von meinem besten Kumpel (E-Meister und E-Ing.) empfohlen: Er hat sie selbst im Einsatz. 
Alternative wären diese, aber du zahlst viel für Optik und Namen und ich kenne keine Tests: Uberspannungsschutz-Steckdosenleiste 8fach Anthrazit Oehlbach 17030 - im Conrad Online Shop | 001086353 

Wenn keine Schutzeinrichtungen implementiert sein sollen kann man auch zu dieser greifen: PVERSAL 7: Premium Steckdosenleiste 7-fach bei reichelt elektronik


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Juni 2016)

Ich Stiere aktuell auf ne sehr geile APC Surge Protector. 
6 port, Überspannungsschutz, 10A Sicherung oder so... Anzeige ob Erdung vorhanden (ob somit ÜSS überhaupt funktionieren kann) für 20,98... Leider bin ich wie immer pleite.
APC PM6-GR Surge Protector / Uberspannungsschutz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## poiu (19. Juni 2016)

wenn es einfache sein sollen 

as - Schwabe 11511 Steckdosenleiste 6-fach mit Schalter und Kinderschutz, weiss, 1,4m H05VV-F 3G1,5, IP20 Innenbereich: Amazon.de: Baumarkt

immerhin 1,5mm² die brennenstuhl die ich hab waren da nicht besser, sondern sogar schlechter


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (19. Juni 2016)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Was wäre denn eine gute Leiste?
> 
> Ich bräuchte 2 da ich mein Kabelgewirr in der Stube (Receiver, Wii, PS2, Audio Receiver, BluRay Player) mal entwirren muss.
> 
> ...



Off oder Online? Schau bzw frage nach dem verwendeten Querschnitt, oder vergleiche die Dicke des Kabels mit einem 1,5mm² Ring, falls das dort rumliegt



Gripschi schrieb:


> Aber von Selfmade möchte ich absehen, ich hab jetzt noch Alpträume von den Bauten meines Opas. Die liefen zwar, aber das war ehr Glück das nie was passiert ist.



Wenn man es richtig macht, bzw es gelernt hat, sind diese Lösungen deutlich sicherer als das was man im Handel bekommt. Gut kommt natürlich auf den Hersteller an, und wieviel Gewinnmaximierung er betreibt



Gripschi schrieb:


> Aber faszinierend was da einige Empfehlen, wäre Interessant was die sagen würden wenn einer damit seine Bude abfackelt.



Derjenige halt es halt nicht richtig gemacht


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Juni 2016)

Ich hab 'ne Brennstuhl leiste, die kann man auch auseinander nehmen.
Das wäre für mich also ein Qualitätsmerkmal, wenn man normale Standard Schrauben findet statt Nieten oder Einmalschrauben...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Juni 2016)

Die Brennenstuhl ÜSS sollen ja nicht so geil sein. Aber vor der Brennenstuhl Leiste mit ÜSS hab ich eh ne Kopp mit ÜSS direkt an der Dose. 
Eine sehr... Interessante Leiste ist auch die Kopp 3=6(Mathelehrer begehen jetzt Selbstmord). Entweder ein Schukostecker pro Dose oder 2 Eurostevker. In der Praxis ist das eher sinnlos. Das einzige was ich da nebeneinander bekomme, ist das iPhone Netzteil und die Lampe, mit handelsüblichen Steckernetzteilen ist das wieder hinfällig.


----------



## chischko (19. Juni 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> wenn es einfache sein sollen
> 
> as - Schwabe 11511 Steckdosenleiste 6-fach mit Schalter und Kinderschutz, weiss, 1,4m H05VV-F 3G1,5, IP20 Innenbereich: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
> 
> immerhin 1,5mm² die brennenstuhl die ich hab waren da nicht besser, sondern sogar schlechter


Wo siehst'n Du da was von 1,5mm^2? 
Wenn das stimmt hol ich mir die auch gleich 2-3 mal und entsorge mal paar von den 3-fach Dosen die teilweise "ineinander hängen" (iuch weiß ich weiß... soll man nicht etc.!) bei mir...


----------



## DerFoehn (19. Juni 2016)

Brennenstuhl Premium-Alu-Line Steckdosenleiste 10-fach schwarz mit Schalter, 1391000010:Amazon.de:Elektronik

Die habe ich. Kann da jemand was zu sagen?


----------



## Pu244 (19. Juni 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> mal etwas verbessert.  Jede Vorgefertigte bis 10€ Steckdosenleiste die du bei Praktika & Co kaufen kannst, hat effektiv nur 3x1mm² oder sogar nur 0,75mm². Du kannst ja mal die einzelnen Preise für Stecker/Kabel (min 1,5mm²)/Dose raussuchen und dem Baumarktpreis ggü stellen, nur leider will diese Preise niemand zahlen (Bis die Wohnung mehrmals abgefackelt ist, und sich endlich was anständiges holt )



Maximal sind mit 16A 1mm² bei einem Meter erlaubt, bei allem über 1m sind 1,5mm² Pflicht. Bei den Baumarktdingern konnte ich, zumindest bei Bauhaus, nichts unter 1,5mm² finden. Zumal die Kabel einer der letzten Dinge sind über die man sich Sorgen machen sollte, die Kontakte an den Steckdosen (bei den Mehrfachleisten sind es meist einfache Blechstreifen) sind da wesentlich kritischer. Bevor dir die Kabel war werden, dürften die Kontakte dafür sorgen das die Steckdosenleiste das Qualmen anfängt (immer wieder zusehen wenn die Leute die "max 3600W" wörtlich nehmen).



Gripschi schrieb:


> Was wäre denn eine gute Leiste?
> 
> Ich bräuchte 2 da ich mein Kabelgewirr in der Stube (Receiver, Wii, PS2, Audio Receiver, BluRay Player) mal entwirren muss.
> 
> ...



Kommt darauf an, richtig gute Steckdosenleisten kosten so um die 30-50€, dafür ist dort jede Steckdose mit eigenen Kontakten versehen (quasi wie ein Haufen Wandsteckdosen) und meist sind sie um 90° gedreht (toll um Steckernetzteile anzuschließen). 

Chischko hat bei Reichelt eine gepostet, leider ging der Link (bei mir) nicht:
PVERSAL 7: Premium Steckdosenleiste 7-fach bei reichelt elektronik

Da deine Geräte wohl nicht annähernd 1000W ziehen kannst du wohl auch einfach die 08/15 Steckdosenleisten aus dem Baumarkt nehmen. Die kosten dann zusammen unter 10€, man sollte nur wissen worauf man sich einläßt.



chischko schrieb:


> Wo siehst'n Du da was von 1,5mm^2?
> Wenn das stimmt hol ich mir die auch gleich 2-3 mal und entsorge mal paar von den 3-fach Dosen die teilweise "ineinander hängen" (iuch weiß ich weiß... soll man nicht etc.!) bei mir...



3G1,5

Bedeutet das die 3 Leiter mit je 1,5mm² hat, allerdings ist das auch nichts anderes als das Zeug aus dem Baumarkt.


----------



## poiu (19. Juni 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Wo siehst'n Du da was von 1,5mm^2?
> Wenn das stimmt hol ich mir die auch gleich 2-3 mal und entsorge mal paar von den 3-fach Dosen die teilweise "ineinander hängen" (iuch weiß ich weiß... soll man nicht etc.!) bei mir...



steht in der Tpen Bezeichnung "H05VV-F 3G*1,5*" 

Typenkurzzeichen von Leitungen – Wikipedia

das Kael ist auch richtig Fett



> 3-fach Dosen die teilweise "ineinander hängen" (iuch weiß ich weiß... soll man nicht etc.!) bei mir...



korrket aber solange da nur kleine Verbraucher und nicht Waschmaschine, Durchlauferhitzer und Staubsauger dran hängen ist es eigentlich^^


----------



## chischko (19. Juni 2016)

Aah da oben... voll übersehen, hab nur in der techn. Tabelle nach so nem Wert gesucht^^ ... 
Ach gut dann bestell ich da gleich mal 2-3

Thx!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Juni 2016)

2 Wochen in Gebrauch, Netzteil in Baden-Wurttemberg - Radolfzell am Bodensee | Weiteres PC Zubehor gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
Von der Technik her brauchbar? Hab es jetzt nicht vor zu kaufen aber wäre prinzipiell interessant was drüber zu wissen ^^


----------



## poiu (19. Juni 2016)

ein AcBel wo hat der das denn ausgegraben Oo


----------



## Joshi1408 (19. Juni 2016)

AcBel ist doch nur ein OEM oder? Aber gehört habe ich von denen auch lange nix 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Juni 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> 2 Wochen in Gebrauch, Netzteil in Baden-Wurttemberg - Radolfzell am Bodensee | Weiteres PC Zubehor gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> Von der Technik her brauchbar? Hab es jetzt nicht vor zu kaufen aber wäre prinzipiell interessant was drüber zu wissen ^^



Ist das eigentlich normal das ein Netzteil den aufgedruckten Leistungswert nur kurz schafft? Weil bei dem Netzteil steht 500W Max, 550W Peak Last for 10 Seconds. Auf dem dritten Bild in der mitte etwas weiter unten, kaum lesbar.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Juni 2016)

Normal eigentlich nicht. 
Das kennt man eigentlich nur von Böllern, aber AcBel sind eigentlich recht gut als OEM...


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Juni 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> 2 Wochen in Gebrauch, Netzteil in Baden-Wurttemberg - Radolfzell am Bodensee | Weiteres PC Zubehor gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> Von der Technik her brauchbar? Hab es jetzt nicht vor zu kaufen aber wäre prinzipiell interessant was drüber zu wissen ^^



Is halt 'nen Acbel, schafft also das, was drauf steht, innerhalb der Spec.

Ev. könnts sogar DC-DC haben, das sieht man leider nicht auf den Bildern.

Wo das her stammen könnte?
Ganz einfach: einem Super Micro Gehäuse...

€dit:
Hier hab ich was gefunden, dass ähnlich ausschaut.
AcBel Polytech iPower 660 Power Supply Review - A Look Inside The iPower 660 of 10 - Hardware Secrets

Schaut doch soweit nicht übel aus...


----------



## Lee (19. Juni 2016)

Mal ne kurze Frage:

Bei nem BQ Straight 10 500 heißt es in den Specs, dass es 4 12v Rails mit jeweils 18A hat. Jetzt hab ich irgendwann mal gelernt, dass das einer Leistung von 4*18A*12v=864 Watt entspricht. Warum hat das dann "nur" eine max combined Power von 480 Watt auf 12v? Bzw. woher kommen dann diese 18A pro Rail?


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Juni 2016)

Das eine ist die Gesamtleistung der +12V Rail, die aus dem Transformator kommt.
Diese werden durch Bauteile (z.B. Stabkernspulen oder Shunt Widerstände) in mehrere Rails aufgeteilt. Daher kannst das nicht addieren.

Das gleiche ist Vergleichbar mit deiner Hausinstallation:
Da hast dann idR ein dickes Kabel, dass bis zu 63A liefern kann.
Die werden dann meist durch mindestens 12 Sicherungen a 16A aufgeteilt.
12x16=192A

Ist hier in diesem Falle nix anderes. Das macht man, damit dann im Fehlerfall weniger Schaden angerichtet wird.


----------



## Pu244 (20. Juni 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich normal das ein Netzteil den aufgedruckten Leistungswert nur kurz schafft? Weil bei dem Netzteil steht 500W Max, 550W Peak Last for 10 Seconds. Auf dem dritten Bild in der mitte etwas weiter unten, kaum lesbar.



Das war früher nicht unüblich, einige originelle Hersteller haben diesen Wert dann für die Leistungsangabe ihrer Netzteile verwendet um sie so hochzulabeln.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ev. könnts sogar DC-DC haben, das sieht man leider nicht auf den Bildern.



Es sind über 60W Differenz zwischen 12V Schiene und Maximalleistung, unüblich für ein DC-DC Netzteil und erst recht unüblich für ein Netzteil das noch Kurzzeitreserven ausweist (hier will der Hersteller alles auf den Netzteilaufkleber bekommen).


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Juni 2016)

[Sammelthread] Wie viel Watt benotigt mein System? Ist mein Netzteil stark genug? - ComputerBase Forum
Mich regt dieser ToniMacaroni nicht nur in dem Posting auf...


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2016)

Sichtprüfung reicht doch.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sichtprüfung reicht doch.


Ja also die Kondensatoren meines SuperFlower SF400P12P sehen von oben auch heile aus (von der Seite zwar aufgeplatzt aber  ) 
Also kommt mir da auch bald Nr neue SSD, ne RX 480 und n i5 6500 dran


----------



## Amon (20. Juni 2016)

Das reicht sicherlich auch für einen i7 mit OC und eine 1080.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Juni 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Das reicht sicherlich auch für einen i7 mit OC und eine 1080.


1080 mach ich ja SLI mit  mit meinem 3 ½ Jahre alten Silverstone SST ST50F ES


----------



## Lee (21. Juni 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das eine ist die Gesamtleistung der +12V Rail, die aus dem Transformator kommt.
> Diese werden durch Bauteile (z.B. Stabkernspulen oder Shunt Widerstände) in mehrere Rails aufgeteilt. Daher kannst das nicht addieren.
> 
> Das gleiche ist Vergleichbar mit deiner Hausinstallation:
> ...



Das heißt ich kann Rail 1 und 2 jeweils die vollen 18A abverlangen und komme damit auf 12*36=432 Watt, Rail 3 gehn dann noch 4A und dann komm ich auf 480 Watt. Theoretisch könnten die Rails (Wie auch Sicherungen?) mehr ab, aber der Trafo gibt nicht mehr Leistung her?

D.h. diese Angaben auf den Rails sind deswegen so, damit man auf ner einzelnen Rail auch höhere Leistungen fahren kann, aberim Ergebnis nicht die Maximalbelastung auf allen gleichzeitig geht? Und sich das ganze wie ne Sicherung vorzustellen funktioniert?

Bei Singlerail Netzteilen müsste das doch dann aber so sein, dass die einzelne Rail genau dem entspricht, was der Trafo maximal hergeben kann, oder? Sprich ein 40A auf 12v Single Rail müsste dann 480w auf 12v bereitstellen können?

Um euch ein wenig zu schocken: In meinem Rechner werkelt jetzt ein fast *9 Jahre altes* Seasonic M12 500! Um das ganze ein bisserl zu relativieren: Der PC kommt bald ein halbes Jahr in den Keller und dann werden nahezu alle Komponenten ausgetauscht! Wurd jetzt auch schon seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr aufgerüstet. Ich mache dann ein Bild vom Netzteil-innenraum


----------



## poiu (21. Juni 2016)

Wenn man es nicht überlastet guter Preis

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal

Sharkoon SFXL 500W Gold für 64€

aber Achtung macht puff bei 600W

Sharkoon Silentstorm SFX Gold 500W dying in overload test - YouTube


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Für meinen Faltserver (siehe Signatur) brauch ich ein neues NT da die 750 Ti hopps gegangen ist und ich nun eine zweite große Maxwell-Karte einbaue und nun zu wenig Leistung wie auch Anschlüsse habe.

Was muss es haben:
1. min. 1000W
2. Mindestens 80+ Gold
3. Länge maximal 19,5cm (KO-Kriterium).
4. Die "Rundung" vom Netzstecker (220V) wo sich der Erdungsstift befindet, muss entweder unten oder links sein wenn der Lüfter unten ist. (KO-Kriterium)
5. 24/7-tauglich (KO-Kriterium).

Ein Bekannter von mir bekommt nächste Woche ein Seasonic X-1250 aus der RMA welches ich für 90Euro haben könnte > da es passen würde, wäre das was? 

Vorteil wäre sicher das ich nicht sämtliche Kabel neu verlegen müsste, da es weitestgehend die gleichen sind wie beim aktuell verbauten X-750. 

Was würde ihr mir empfehlen?

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## poiu (21. Juni 2016)

mach lieber unten neuen Thread

Ich dachte zum Falten sind die AMD Karten besser geeignet als NV


Das X1250 ist ok ob du die kabel weiterverwenden kannst wäre ich mir nicht so sicher


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juni 2016)

Ok, mach nachher einen neuen Thread auf.


Aufgrund der besser Unterstützung sind Nvidias besser zum falten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Juni 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> D.h. diese Angaben auf den Rails sind deswegen so, damit man auf ner einzelnen Rail auch höhere Leistungen fahren kann, aberim Ergebnis nicht die Maximalbelastung auf allen gleichzeitig geht? Und sich das ganze wie ne Sicherung vorzustellen funktioniert?


Du sattelst das Pferd von hinten auf.

Du musst es andersrum sehen:
Erst kommen die +12V aus dem Transformator, DANN werden sie _aufgeteilt_...
Und das macht man eben, um die maximale Stromstärke zu begrenzen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier hast du ein Beispiel, wie das in der Praxis realisiert ist.

Du siehst die gelben Kabel. Du siehst die Lötpunkte, die nicht miteinander verbunden sind. Und diese Dinger mit R002 drauf.
In diesem Falle hat das Netzteil 'nur' 3 Rails.

Die Rails an sich haben jetzt nicht zwangsläufig etwas mit der Gesamtleistung zu tun sondern schlicht mit den Geräten, die man dort voraussichtlich anschließt und die wählt man in der Regel so, dass die dort angeschlossenen Geräte zuverlässig betrieben werden können. Hier sind übliche Werte eben 18-20A, manchmal auch 25A pro Rail.
Die kannst du jetzt auch nicht addieren, eben weil sie nicht von der Leistung des Netzteiles abgeleitet sind, wie auch die Sicherungen für dein Haus...

Der Sinn davon ist eben den maximalen Strom, der durch diese Rail fließen kann, zu begrenzen, eben um die maximal auftretenden Schäden zu begrenzen...

Das ist insbesondere bei stärkeren Netzteilen wichtig, wo du dann teilweise 60-100A hast, diese werden dann üblicherweise in 4 Rails zu je 20-25A aufgeteilt...


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das ist insbesondere bei stärkeren Netzteilen wichtig, wo du dann teilweise 60-100A hast, diese werden dann üblicherweise in 4 Rails zu je 20-25A aufgeteilt...



Oder du hast über 100 Ampere auf einer Rail und schickst dann alles durch den Floppy Stecker.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Oder du hast über 100 Ampere auf einer Rail und schickst dann alles durch den Floppy Stecker.


So lange wird das bestimmt nicht glühen


----------



## bschicht86 (21. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Oder du hast über 100 Ampere auf einer Rail und schickst dann alles durch den Floppy Stecker.



Solang der Kontakt ordenlich sitzt, sollte das kurz klappen. Zur Not wird der Übergangswiderstand weggelötet.


----------



## Lee (21. Juni 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du sattelst das Pferd von hinten auf.
> 
> [...]



Ich glaub jetzt hab ichs etwa verstanden, danke 

Mit Strom hatte ichs noch nie so....^^


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Juni 2016)

Mal wieder ein Wörtchen von "Max"  Netzteile Pt. I...-Post 93500 
Bloss nix sagen, ihr seid eh alle gekauft


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. Juni 2016)

(Doppel)Vorname: Max (imale) Nachname: Ignoranz und Blödheit, was anderes fällt mir zu den SchwallofDAUText nicht ein


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2016)

Die sollen endlich mal die Signaturen verkleinern. 
Ich denke ständig, dass das noch zum Text gehört.


----------



## Marv911 (21. Juni 2016)

Welches Netzteil würdet ihr für mein System empfehlen?

- Intel Core i5 6500
- Asrock H110M-ITX
- Crucial 8GB DDR4 RAM
- Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 G1 Gaming 8GB@2,02GHZ
- Crucial BX100 250GB SSD
- Seagate 1TB HDD
- Samsung 1,5TB HDD
- Corsair VS550
- Fractal Define R5


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. Juni 2016)

Standard E10 500W, Alternativen: SuperFlower Leadex Gold/Platinum 550W und CoolerMaster V550SM 550W


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2016)

Ich empfehle dir erst mal das H110 Mainboard in den Mülleimer zu werfen.

Du kannst das übliche E10 mit 500 Watt kaufen.
Umschlag für mich.


----------



## Amon (21. Juni 2016)

Du kriegst keine Umschläge mehr 😂


----------



## Marv911 (21. Juni 2016)

Das ist noch von meinem Mini-ITX PC übrig  und bleibt erstmal. Laut be quiet! Rechner langt auch das 400W E10.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2016)

Dann nimm das 400er Modell.


----------



## tsd560ti (22. Juni 2016)

Wenn da noch mal eine ausgewachsene Grafikkarte rein soll würde ich mindestens 25A auf den PCIe Steckern und mindestens 450Watt nehmen, sonst wirds mit OC doch nen bisserl eng. 

Mit meinem HX450 hab ich immer Blut und Wasser geschwitzt dass es mir nicht verreckt, mein Rechner hat aber auch einen dicken Unterbau und viel BlingBling.


----------



## dsdenni (22. Juni 2016)

Denkt ihr das ein G450M ne 390/fury x / 980ti befeuern kann?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (22. Juni 2016)

Klar, die Frage ist: Wie lange 

Für n 390 sollte es noch reichen, aber ne Fury oder 980Ti würde ich eher mit nem hochwertigeren NT betreiben


----------



## poiu (22. Juni 2016)

warte doch auf die RX 480 dafür sollte das NT mehr als genug power


----------



## dsdenni (22. Juni 2016)

Ne 980ti nimmt mehr als 390? :o


----------



## Pu244 (22. Juni 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Ne 980ti nimmt mehr als 390? :o



Kommt darauf an wie hoch du sie taktest oder welches Modell der GTX 980Ti du nimmst. Es gibt Modelle die ziehen, dank Werks OC, schon normal 320W, man kann die Karte auch ohne weiteres selbst auf 350W bekommen, dann unterscheidet sie sich kaum von einer Fury X, die normal 330W braucht und im FurMark 380W. Wenn man die GTX 980Ti allerdings mit den Standardtaktraten betreibt, dann bleibt sie bei 250W (ich hätte nicht gedacht das so eine irre Menge mal nach wenig aussehen könnte).


----------



## dsdenni (22. Juni 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an wie hoch du sie taktest oder welches Modell der GTX 980Ti du nimmst. Es gibt Modelle die ziehen, dank Werks OC, schon normal 320W, man kann die Karte auch ohne weiteres selbst auf 350W bekommen, dann unterscheidet sie sich kaum von einer Fury X, die normal 330W braucht und im FurMark 380W. Wenn man die GTX 980Ti allerdings mit den Standardtaktraten betreibt, dann bleibt sie bei 250W (ich hätte nicht gedacht das so eine irre Menge mal nach wenig aussehen könnte).


Mkay, heftig :o karte hat um die 1.1ghz stock und boost bis 1.250 ungefähr
Ist die MSi Gaming 980ti

Aber denk mal das Netzteil wird des handeln können


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. Juni 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> (Doppel)Vorname: Max (imale) Nachname: Ignoranz und Blödheit,



Aber ich kompensiere das wieder


----------



## krilon (22. Juni 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Denkt ihr das ein G450M ne 390/fury x / 980ti befeuern kann?



Dann sollte das Netzteil auch für eine konfiguration mit einem i5 6500/rx480 8Gib/AsRock Z170er mobo mit 16gb ddr4 dimm 3000 reichen oder? Mir eurde nahegelegt ein wertigeres zu nehmen, aber das Netzteil taucht hier im forum ja echt oft auf. Deswegen bin ich verwirrt.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (22. Juni 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Aber ich kompensiere das wieder



Glaub ich nicht, der hat mehr Inkompetenz und Ignoranz als du, poiu, Thres und Stefan zusammen kompensieren könnten


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. Juni 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht, der hat mehr Inkompetenz und Ignoranz als du, poiu, Thres und Stefan zusammen kompensieren könnten


Ich meinte ich könnte den Namen wieder reinwaschen


----------



## Pikus (22. Juni 2016)

Moin, ich will demnächst meine GTX 770 gegen die Palit 1070 austauschen und das Netzteil gleich mit. Die 500W-Variante des E10 sollte für dieses System locker flockig ausreichen, oder?

-4670K @ 3,5GHz
-die GTX1070
-Z87M-D3H
-Xonar DGX

Dürfte das wichtigste und "Stromhungrigste" sein.


----------



## Amon (22. Juni 2016)

Reicht.


----------



## Pikus (22. Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. Juni 2016)

Die 1070 sollte ja eigentlich sparsamer sein.


----------



## Amon (22. Juni 2016)

Bald brauchen wir nur noch 400W Netzteile.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Juni 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Die 1070 sollte ja eigentlich sparsamer sein.


nicht wirklich, insbesondere wenn man sie auch noch prügelt...


Irgendwie freu ich mich schon auf den 29., wenn der schleier endlich gelüftet ist...


----------



## Sirthegoat (23. Juni 2016)

Du meinst wenn Nvidia erstmal ihre Preise für die 1070 drücken darf weil die Custom Modelle der 480 fürs ihr Geld ordentlich Leistung haben?


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Irgendwie freu ich mich schon auf den 29., wenn der schleier endlich gelüftet ist...



Und die Pleite von AMD dafür sorgen wird, dass sich wieder einige hinter'm Zug werfen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (23. Juni 2016)

Pleite denke eher das die Karte einschlagen wird wie ne  Bombe wenn die Gerüchte und Leaks halbwegs stimmen. 
Leistung von ner 390x und darüber für 250 Euro bei 150 Watt Verbrauch ist doch super für alle die in der letzten Generation keine High End Karte erworben haben ich habe 10 Leute im Teamspeak die alle von so Gurken wie ner gtx660 / 770 r9 270 usw auf die 480 aufrüsten wollen denen ist ne 1070 einfach zu teuer und die Leistung der 480 reicht voll aus.


----------



## Sirthegoat (23. Juni 2016)

Doppelpost.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Juni 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Leistung von ner 390x und darüber für 250 Euro bei 150 Watt Verbrauch


Nee, sind nicht 150W, eher so um die 100W, +/- 20W rum.
Bei 150W hätte die Karte 2 Anschlüsse bzw 'nen 8pin PCIe.


----------



## Sirthegoat (23. Juni 2016)

War nur grob für die Customdesigns geschätzt denke da wird die Mehrzahl auf 8 Pin Stecker setzen mit erhöhten Taktraten, die 6 Pin Versionen können nicht mehr als ~140 Watt ziehen durch die 75 vom Stecker und 75 Steckplatz das ist mir bewusst.


----------



## DerFoehn (23. Juni 2016)

Ich hoffe ja auf 2x6pin. Wäre für Besitzer eines Jultirails Netzteils, wie dem SP10, auf jeden Fall sinnvoller im Bezug auf die Railaufteilung.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2016)

1x8 Pin ist halt sehr in Mode.
Liegt wohl daran, dass es noch so viele billig Corsair Netzteile gibt, die nur einen 8 Pin haben.
Blöd für Leute, die 2x 6 Pin haben und keine 6+2 Pin.


----------



## DerFoehn (23. Juni 2016)

Das wäre ziemlich blöd für mein E10.  Wäre die einseitige Belastung evtl schädlich?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Juni 2016)

2 6 Pin haben hauptsächlich nur alte Netzteile. 
Einseitige Belastung ist nicht optimal, aber das muss das ab


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Juni 2016)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja auf 2x6pin. Wäre für Besitzer eines Jultirails Netzteils, wie dem SP10, auf jeden Fall sinnvoller im Bezug auf die Railaufteilung.


Was aber irgendwie den Vorteil von Multi Rail sinnlos macht...

Zumal ja selbst 18A mindestens 216W sind, was durchaus auch für 'ne R9-280X reicht.


----------



## DerFoehn (23. Juni 2016)

Ich dachte 2x6pin ist für ein Multirail Netzteil sinnvoller als 1x8, wenn man wie am E10 eine separate Leitung pro PCIe Stecker hat. Oder verstehe ich was falsch?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Juni 2016)

Ja ist es. Sag das aber Corsair CS450, Xilence Performance A 430 und Konsorten....


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2016)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Das wäre ziemlich blöd für mein E10.  Wäre die einseitige Belastung evtl schädlich?



Du kannst ja nach 3 Jahren die Strippen wechseln, dann sind nach 6 Jahren beide Rails gleichmäßig verschlissen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Juni 2016)

Rein von der Absicherung wäre eine Rail für eine Graka besser, da so bei einem Fehler auf der Graka nur 216w + Toleranz möglich sind, als wenn man beide Rails nimmt und 432W+Toleranz möglich werden.

Für soetwas ist Multirail gedacht,  nicht um es am Ende des Kabels auszuhebeln


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2016)

Blöd nur, wenn du mal eine Reihe von Peaks hast, die die Schutzschaltung auslösen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Juni 2016)

Wenn die Karte nahe der Nennleistung der Rail läuft, ja, dann könnte eine knappe Schutzschaltung ein Thema sein, was ich nur bei OEM Netzteilen wie dem dps-500qb kenne.

Retail-Netzteile wie z.b. ein G550m lösen doch erst viel später aus.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. Juni 2016)

Ich würde ja gern mal die Schutzschaltungen meines HP Office Rechners (2009er Business PC mit E5400 und sonst sparsamer Ausstattung...) testen. Als Dauerstrom maximal 11A Auf 12V angegeben und als Peak max 11,5. Das Gerät wäre sicher ideal für i3 6100+750


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juni 2016)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Ich dachte 2x6pin ist für ein Multirail Netzteil sinnvoller als 1x8, wenn man wie am E10 eine separate Leitung pro PCIe Stecker hat. Oder verstehe ich was falsch?



2x 6pin sind *generell sinnvoller*, eben weil dueinen größeren Kabelquerschnitt hast, durch mehr Adern und auch mehr Kontakte. Das hat erst einmal nichts mit Single Rail und Multi Rail zu tun.

Und eine 'ungleiche Belastung' ist auch in etwa 99% aller aktuellen und maximal 5 Jahre alten Geräten völliger Quark, da schlicht nur eine +12V Spannung erzeugt wird. Es gibt natürlich auch Multi +12V Netzteile, die aber auf 10m Entfernung erkennbar sind, da hier schlicht zwei Transformatoren verbaut sind...
Wobei es da auch Unterschiede gibt, einmal zwei Parallele Transformatoren und einmal unabhängige...

Weiter vorn haben wir ja über den Unterschied von Single Rail zu Multi Rail gesprochen und hier geht es dann nur um die Belastung von einem sog. Shunt Widerstand oder einer Stabkernspule...

Wie du das Netzteil jetzt innerhalb der Spezifikation belastest, ist völlig irrelevant und hat keine nennenswerten Auswirkungen....
Das einzige, was eventuell eine Rolle spielt, ist, dass die Effizienz bei mehr Kabeln ein ganz kleines bisschen besser ist als bei weniger...
Aber hier sprechen wir von Beträgen unter 1W, wahrscheinlich, so dass das eigentlich kaum der Rede wert ist...

Also:
Multi Rail Gerät einfach anschließen, wie du meinst.
Löppts auch im 'Stress Test' bei maximaler Leistungsaufnahme ist alles in Ordnung.
NUR wenn es unter Last abschaltest, musst du dir Gedanken machen!

Aber das macht ja eigentlich der Entwickler von dem Gerät für dich...


----------



## DerFoehn (24. Juni 2016)

Danke für die Erklärung.
Da die Customs der RX 480 vermutlich kaum mehr als die 216 Watt (12Vx18A) brauchen werden, wenn das Ref. Design keine 150W braucht, 
wird das wohl auch locker über einen 8pin Stecker laufen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2016)

Gehe ich auch von aus. 1x8 Pin verbauen ist eben preiswerter als 2x6 Pin verbauen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juni 2016)

nein, das is doch Quatsch, das fällt hier kaum ins Gewicht.

Wohl aber, dass es einige Netzteile gibt, die sehr wohl einen 8pin haben, aber KEINEN 6pin PCie Anschluss...

Aber das ist jetzt auch nur Hypothetisch, da die RX480 ja eh nur einen 6pin hat.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2016)

Keine Ahnung ob das ins Gewicht fällt. 
Ich weiß aber, dass auch im 1/10 Cent Bereich gerechnet wird.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. Juni 2016)

Schau dir das Corsair CS450 an oder das Xilence Performance A 430. Eine 1080 kannst du anschließen eine GTX470 Referenz kannst du nicht nutzen


----------



## Pu244 (24. Juni 2016)

1x 8 Pin ist für mich besser, da mein Seasonic X460FL zwei 6+2Pin Anschlüße hat, somit kann ich dann zwei Karten ohne Adapter im SLI/CF betreiben, wenn ich das denn wollte.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. Juni 2016)

Dann könnte ich auch mit meinem Corsair TX650 V2 SLI oder mit meinem L8 630CM Quad SLI machen.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> oder mit meinem L8 630CM Quad SLI machen.



Ja, genau.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. Juni 2016)

Ist ja ein Be Quiet. 
Mit so einem SuperFlower Böller würde ich das natürlich nie mavhen.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ist ja ein Be Quiet.



Da kriege ich dann einen extra Umschlag.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. Juni 2016)

Auch als Gebrauchtkauf  ?


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2016)

Ich drehe das so hin, dass das als neu gilt, dann passt das.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. Juni 2016)

Nachdem tsd560ti Das hatte, ist das kaum noch neuwertig   500 Jahre bei 50° C unter der Dachschräge bei 80% Auslastung betrieben


----------



## tsd560ti (25. Juni 2016)

Ah komm, mit der Gruppenregulation hatte ich Schiss, da habe ich nichts mit zu tun. 

Das Superflower hat hingegen ziemlich auf den Deckel bekommen, aber soll ja angeblich halten. 
Jetzt dümpelt das bei meiner Schwester bei max. 300Watt rum, also ist quasi schon in Rente die Ente.


----------



## Pu244 (25. Juni 2016)

Einen Vorteil hat 1x 8Pin: weniger Kabelsalat, aber da sollte generell eine komplette Neuordnung her.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. Juni 2016)

Ich bin für Wireless


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Juni 2016)

Genau PoWLAN


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. Juni 2016)

POWERWLAN - besser als PowerLan


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juni 2016)

Das Pushen ist des Dreirads Lust  
Ich liebe das Mindfuck Forum, es ist immer wieder lustig 
Welches Netzteil? StraightPow 10 40...-Post 94512


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2016)

Der Typ ist lustig. 
"Geh wieder in die "guten" Foren zurück. Bei PCGHX kannste diese Kinder-Schreck-Stories erzählen, hier glaubt dir das eh keiner."
Zum schießen. 

Lass ihn doch labern, interessiert eh keinen, was der von sich gibt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juni 2016)

Es ist halt das halbe Forum das 24/7 Müll erzählt. 
Das ist wahrscheinlich so ein Typ, den nur interessiert, ob er den Namen auf dem Netzteil kennt oder nicht. Egal was für Technik egal wie alt
Selber geht er zum Hilfe suchen ins CB Forum XD


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Juni 2016)

Dunning Kruger Effekt.

Das Selbstbewusstsein in einem Bereich steht in einem antiproportionalem Verhältnis zum Wissen um eine Sache.

Je selbstbewusster man an eine Sache ran geht (z.B. Lüfter vom Netzteil tauschen ), desto weniger Plan hat man von einer Sache.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2016)

Wieso Lüfter tauschen?
Ich baue beim Tronje andere Caps rein, dann liefert das Netzteil doppelt soviel wie drauf steht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juni 2016)

Ich dachte doppelt so viel Spannung


----------



## ebastler (26. Juni 2016)

Ich bin grad echt versucht, mich im Forum anzumelden, nur, um dem Spaten eine reinzudrücken. 

"Bist du im Stande, einensimplen Schaltwandler mit geregelter Spannung und Überstromabschaltung selbst zu Designen, durchzurechnen und aufzubauen? Wenn ja, darfst du herne weiterdiskutieren. Wenn nein, Klappe halten und mir glauben, dass Stefan Recht hat". 

Ist es mir aber doch nicht wert.


----------



## poiu (26. Juni 2016)

ich verstehe nicht wieso ihr euch da mit dehnen abgibt, das ist da die Troll Zentrale sollen die da bitte bleiben


----------



## Gripschi (26. Juni 2016)

Ich mag "Stefans Propaganda Panzer".

Ist immer schön zu lesen. Das Verständnis bei einigen nunja selbst ein Panzer kann nicht alles .


----------



## Amon (26. Juni 2016)

Stefan hol den Panzer raus! 😆


----------



## iGameKudan (26. Juni 2016)

Ich weiß ich werde für diese Frage gesteinigt, aber kann ich zumindest einen Monat lang meinem BeQuiet SystemPower 7 400W einen i7 3820 und eine R9 290X @Morpheus-Kühler antun, notfalls per Undervolting der 290X und geringerem OC des 3820?

Das Teil hat bisher immerhin den i7 3820 @4.75GHz und die GTX 770 @1241/1753MHz @1,15V betreiben können...
Es sollte so oder so relativ schnell getauscht werden, da ich durch OC bei der R9 290X (welches ich dem NT sicher nicht antue) noch mindestens 15% Leistung rausquetschen könnte.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Juni 2016)

Ja, sollt noch OK sein, wobei OC mit deM Netzteil keine gute Idee ist, ohne und mit undervolting der 290X sollte es aber noch gehen.


----------



## gorgeous188 (26. Juni 2016)

Nal eine Frage: gibt es speziell geformte Pins im ATX Stecker?
Ich habe hier ein Mainboard, wo der 20polige ATX Stecker nicht einrastet. Der vierpolige geht ganz rein, der 20polige auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite auch. Nur am Übergang zum +4 Stecker fehlt ein guter Millimeter. Der Haken rastet nicht ein. Auch der Stecker von einem anderen Netzteil geht nicht besser. Getestet habe ich mit einem E10 und einem L8.
Die Pins in der Buchse sehen alle gerade aus, und es liegt auch nichts in der Buchse was den Stecker blockieren würde. So langsam weiß ich nicht mehr weiter


----------



## iGameKudan (26. Juni 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, sollt noch OK sein, wobei OC mit deM Netzteil keine gute Idee ist, ohne und mit undervolting der 290X sollte es aber noch gehen.


Wiegesagt, ein neues NT ist wegen OC angedacht. Eine R9 290X wird mit OC ja relativ ineffizient. 
Wenn das NT die R9 290X mit UV noch gepackt kriegt, ist ja alles ok. 

Eventuell muss das Netzteil nicht mal einen Monat reichen, kommt ganz auf mein Budget nach dem Kauf an. Das Budget beim Kauf des SP 7 400W war halt eingeschränkt, zumal es für den ursprünglichen PC mit einer 760 und einem i5 6500 ja auch völlig ok war. Nun versorgt es mittlerweile den deutlich anstrengenderen 3820 und eine 770, bald halt eine R9 290X. 

Daher wird es definitiv ein etwas besseres Gerät (irgendwas so in der Qualitätsklasse G550, BeQuiet E10 bis maximal dem Leadex Platinum 550W), vorallem, da der nächste Aufrüstschritt ein 3930K sein wird - und ich will mir dann nicht schon wieder ein neues Netzteil kaufen müssen.

EDIT: Gibt es abseits des Seasonic G550, des BeQuiet E10 500W und des SuperFlower Leadex Gold/Platinum 550W noch Alternativen bis höchstens 120€? Das DPP 11 ist mir zugegeben dann doch eine Spur zu teuer. Grund: Eine Unhörbarkeit auch unter Volllast ist mir nicht so wichtig und im Idle sind eh alle hochwertigeren Geräte unhörbar.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (26. Juni 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> EDIT: Hat da vielleicht trotzdem jemand auch Tipps zu günstigeren Alternativen der genannten Netzteile (Seasonic G550, BeQuiet E10 500W, SuperFlower Leadex Gold/Platinum 550W)?



Die günstigste Variante Wäre dann das SuperFlower HX 550
 ... Aber weiter runter würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht gehen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Juni 2016)

Na n g550m geht auch noch,  aber wirklich gut ist anders.


----------



## iGameKudan (26. Juni 2016)

Ja, so um die 70-120€ ist mir das neue NT dann wert. 
Mal sehen ob die Liste etwas länger wird.

- BeQuiet E10 500W
- SuperFlower Leadex Gold 550W
- SuperFlower Leadex Platinum 550W
- SuperFlower Golden Green HX550
- Cooler Master G550M (wohl eher so... Meh?)


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Juni 2016)

Das EVGA G2 ist baugleich zum SuperFlower Leadex Gold 550. Gefällt mir besser.  Unter anderem wegen längerer Garantie Zeit und EVGA ist Garantie mäßig ja das Nonplusultra.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Juni 2016)

iGameKudan, schau doch mal hier rein 
Netzteilempfehlungen Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## chischko (27. Juni 2016)

Naja oder hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-mit-daten-und-preisen-stand-juni-2016-a.html


----------



## poiu (27. Juni 2016)

Hier hatten doch eingie interesse an Mehrfachsteckdosen mit Überspannungsschutz

Uberspannungsschutz-Steckdosenleiste 6fach Schutzkontakt Renkforce schwarz | eBay

zur Qualität kann ich nichts sagen, laut mydealz usern ok


----------



## iGameKudan (27. Juni 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das EVGA G2 ist baugleich zum SuperFlower Leadex Gold 550. Gefällt mir besser.  Unter anderem wegen längerer Garantie Zeit und EVGA ist Garantie mäßig ja das Nonplusultra.



Macht das einen großen Unterschied, sofern man bei SuperFlower unmittelbar auf Caseking zurückgreifen kann? Die haben ja in Berlin ihren Outlet... Preislich unterscheiden sich die Netzteile ja nicht nennenswert. Technisch auch nicht, technisch auch nur dadurch, dass das SuperFlower-NT einen PCIe 6+2 Pin-Strang mehr hat. Vollmodular sind beide (wobei allgemein Modularität für mich kein Kriterium ist...). 

Das Platinum wäre halt noch etwas effizienter als das Leadex Gold/G2 und hat eine geringere Restwelligkeit. Ob das 20€ mehr wert wäre...?



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> iGameKudan, schau doch mal hier rein
> Netzteilempfehlungen Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU



Ich habe mir mal folgende Netzteile rausgesucht bzw. habe Fragen zu denen:

- Fractal Design Edison M 550W - ist leider sehr schlecht verfügbar. Rechtfertigt es gegenüber dem E10 600W seinen Preis (bei CSV)? Auf was für einer Plattform basiert das?
- Antec Edge 550W - Sieht zwar sehr schick aus - aber ist es seinen hohen Aufpreis wert?
- XFX XTS 520 - Auf was für einem NT basiert das? Da es passiv ist, hat es den Vorteil, dass nie ein Lüfter kaputtgehen kann. Dafür grillen die elektronischen Komponenten vor sich herum. Bei dem Preis würde ich ja schon eher zum DPP 11 oder Seasonic Platinum greifen. Oder hat das XFX XTS besondere Vorteile?
- BeQuiet E10 - Lohnt es sich, die 10€ Aufpreis für das 600W-Modell zu zahlen? Mit einer R9 290X OC und einem 3930K OC plane ich ja mit etwas stromfressenderen Komponenten. (Nach Alternativen frage ich nicht umsonst - das E10 ist zwar auch eine Option, aber ich würde gerne Besonders sein - also kein BQ-Netzteil im PC haben  )
- BeQuiet P11 - Lohnt sich der Aufpreis vom E10 zum P11 für einen normalen PC? Es kostet ja dann doch mal schlappe 40€ mehr - und DC-DC sowie technisch hochwertige Kondensatoren bietet das E10 ja auch. Für eventuelles Multi-GPU wären die 550W vermutlich eh zu wenig. 
- Seasonic Platinum 660W - schaut für etwa 130€ ja ganz gescheit aus... 660W bei Platinum-Effizienz. Der Preis schaut dafür schon wieder zu gut aus - gibt es da vielleicht irgendwelche Nachteile (z.B. extrem lauter Lüfter)? 



chischko schrieb:


> Naja oder hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-mit-daten-und-preisen-stand-juni-2016-a.html



- Der Klassiker - das Antec TPC-550...  War das aber nicht unter Last ziemlich laut? Zumal hatten wir ja mal jemandem im Forum, dem mehrfach so ein NT kaputtgegangen ist - vermutlich wegen eben dieser einen HW-Kombi die das NT nicht vertragen hat... Nur hat man davon von anderen NTs hier noch nicht gelesen.

- Seasonic G550 (PCGH) - von der PCGH-Edition unterscheidet sich das normale G550 ja zumindest durch den lauteren Lüfter... Hat es denn auch normale Kabel (nicht den Flachbandmist) oder bleibt es nur beim Lüfter? Bis zu welcher Auslastung bleibt das normale G550 denn leise - weil es ist dann ja doch mal ganze 20€ günstiger...

Jedenfalls danke für eure Vorschläge - die Liste wäre wohl mittlerweile lang genug für eine große Auswahl. Trotzdem würden mich Hinweise oder Antworten zu meinen Anmerkungen noch interessieren. Und tut mir leid, dass ich hier einen wählerischen Eindruck mache - aber ich würde wiegesagt eine möglichst gute Alternative zum E10 nehmen - denn das hat jeder.


----------



## tsd560ti (27. Juni 2016)

Der User war aber auch ziemlich bescheuert, der hat seine Hardware extrem schlecht gekühlt und nur deshalb hat das Netzteil bummsfallera gesagt.   

So oft wie du die Hardware wechselst würde ich mir diese Sirene auf Seasonic G Basis holen: XFX TS Gold Series 650W ATX 2.31 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
Hat auch zwei mal EPS für OC-Eskarpaden oder DualSocket.

Meine Wahl wäre auch darauf gefallen, aber ich bin für eine schmale Schneise an ein CM V850 gekommen.


----------



## iGameKudan (27. Juni 2016)

650W bei 70€? Wie ist da die Technik?

War das XFX TS nicht ein unter Last extrem lautes Netzteil? Klar, 4x 6+2 Pin PCIe und 1x EPS12V + ATX 4/8-Pin ist ganz nett, nur ob mir zumindest die zwei 8-Pin-Stecker für die CPU jemals was bringen...

Und inwiefern würde mir das NT mehr Nutzen bringen, weil ich oft meine HW wechsle?


----------



## br0da (27. Juni 2016)

Hat denn keiner von euch mit Zugang zu ein paar programmierbaren Lasten und einem DSO Lust, den Test ein paar gruppenregulierter Netzteile zu machen?

Stefans Theorie würde ich auch gern in der Praxis überprüft sehen.
Einerseits klingt das ganze sehr plausibel, dass bei starken Lastwechseln Überschwinger entstehen, und davon auch die Minor Rails betroffen sind, da im Trafo nur die eine Primärspule steckt, bei deren Regelung alle Ausgangsspannungen betroffen sind.
Anderseits könnten doch Hersteller auch bewusst träge arbeiten und den kurzen Drop der 12V Spannung billigend in Kauf nehmen, um dann - verhältnismäßig - langsam nachzuregeln, was dann Überschwinger verhindern würde.
Jedoch natürlich nicht das langzeitige Klettern der Minor Rails.

Warum nicht mal tomshardware nach den genauen Parametern der GTX 970 Lastwechsel in einer Sekunde fragen, dieses Verhalten auf eine programmierbare Last bringen, dazu noch die typische Minor Rail Last simulieren und mit einem DSO nachschauen, wie genau sich die Ausgangsspannungen verhalten?


----------



## tsd560ti (27. Juni 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> 650W bei 70€? Wie ist da die Technik?
> 
> War das XFX TS nicht ein unter Last extrem lautes Netzteil? Klar, 4x 6+2 Pin PCIe und 1x EPS12V + ATX 4/8-Pin ist ganz nett, nur ob mir zumindest die zwei 8-Pin-Stecker für die CPU jemals was bringen...
> 
> Und inwiefern würde mir das NT mehr Nutzen bringen, weil ich oft meine HW wechsle?



Den Nutzen hättest du durch die vielen Anschlüsse (z.B. mGPU ginge unter anderen dran) und die 650Watt, wenn du eben doch mal extremer übertaktest.
98% der User kommen da locker mit einem E10 aus, aber bei deinen Plänen würde ich da einfach Freiräume für Gefräßigere Hardware/OC-Settings lassen.

Zur Technik hab ich nichts schlechtes gefunden und auch hier nichts schlechtes gehört.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Juni 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal folgende Netzteile rausgesucht bzw. habe Fragen zu denen:
> 
> - Fractal Design Edison M 550W - ist leider sehr schlecht verfügbar. Rechtfertigt es gegenüber dem E10 600W seinen Preis (bei CSV)? Auf was für einer Plattform basiert das?
> - Antec Edge 550W - Sieht zwar sehr schick aus - aber ist es seinen hohen Aufpreis wert?
> ...



Also:
Edison M ist quasi 1:1 Seasonic G Serie mit etwas leiserem Lüfter, abe reben nicht massiv anders.

Antec Edge ist glaube ein Superflower Gold, zu dem gibt snen test auf Computerbase

Das XFX XTS ist ein Seasonic Fanless Platinum.

E10 600 lohnt sich, wenn du mal mehr als 2 PCIe Power Kabel brauchst, die Leistung reicht normal aus.

P11, normal nein, du musst schon nen Vorteil gegenüber dem E10 für dich sehen.

Seasonic 660W Platinum, sehr gutes Gerät, afaik semi-passiv. Da bist du mit den 460W oder 520W Fanless aber evtl. besser bedient, wenn d die Leistung eh nicht wirklich brauchst. bei den Fanless ist wie gesagt das XFX oben baugleich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Juni 2016)

Gerad das Review vom Pure Power L9 CM mit 700W auf Jonnyguru angeschaut.
Gleich zu 'disassembly' gesprungen.

Und vom Stuhl gefallen...

BeQuiet Pure Power 9 700W Review

Und dann noch im Forum nachgefragt, ob das, was ich sehe, wirklich so ist, wie ich denke.

Und ja, es ist...


An der Buchse liegen nur 3x12V an...
Wer sich jetzt zu dem Pure Power ein be quiet PCIe Kabelsatz kauft, wird echt Spass mit dem Netzteil haben...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Juni 2016)

Und das Kasperletheater geht weiter Welches Netzteil? StraightPow 10 40...-Post 94512 
Mittlerweile bin ich verwarnt worden wegen Beleidigung. 
Komisch, wieso immer ich...


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ja, so um die 70-120€ ist mir das neue NT dann wert.
> Mal sehen ob die Liste etwas länger wird.
> 
> - BeQuiet E10 500W
> ...



Das Cooler Master geht auch noch.
Cooler Master V-Series V550 550W ATX 2.31 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und dann der Super Flower Nachbau von EVGA.
EVGA SuperNOVA G2 550 550W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn die Lautstärke unter Last nicht so wichtig ist, kannst du auch das Edge nehmen -- allerdings würde ich da eher das E10 oder das Super flower vorziehen, da der Preis der gleiche ist.
Antec Edge 550W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## gorgeous188 (27. Juni 2016)

Hach da habe ich mal wieder was entdeckt:
Intertech CPM 750W II modular
Immerhin hängt da nur eine R9 280 dran. Aber ich habe dem Kumpel schon angedroht, dass ich ihm ein neues Netzteil kaufe


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Juni 2016)

"Nur eine R9 280" sagt er..... 
Böse, Tahiti Karten sind was tolles das muss man ehren.


----------



## iGameKudan (27. Juni 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Den Nutzen hättest du durch die vielen Anschlüsse (z.B. mGPU ginge unter anderen dran) und die 650Watt, wenn du eben doch mal extremer übertaktest.
> 98% der User kommen da locker mit einem E10 aus, aber bei deinen Plänen würde ich da einfach Freiräume für Gefräßigere Hardware/OC-Settings lassen.
> 
> Zur Technik hab ich nichts schlechtes gefunden und auch hier nichts schlechtes gehört.


Gut, das klingt dann doch nach sehr guten Argumenten. 
Die 290X lässt sich laut Vorbesitzer mit +50mV auf 1150 MHz beschleunigen - da dürfte dann ja der Verbrauch doch relativ hoch werden (und ob da dank Morpheus-Kühler das Ende erreicht ist oder nicht, werde ich noch sehen... ). Und der 3930K wird ja auch nicht gerade sparsam... 

Muss ich mal gucken, einen Test zu dem Teil hat mir Geizhals tatsächlich sogar ausgespuckt:
XFX TS650 650W Non-Modular Power Supply Review - Page 8 of 9 - eTeknix

Im Idle wohl recht leise, ab 80% aber extrem laut. Sonst scheint es technisch sehr gut zu sein, die Spannungsregulation und die Restwelligkeit ist sehr gut. 
Muss ich mal gucken, aber für 70€ ist das NT echt in Ordnung. 



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Also:
> Edison M ist quasi 1:1 Seasonic G Serie mit etwas leiserem Lüfter, abe reben nicht massiv anders.
> 
> Antec Edge ist glaube ein Superflower Gold, zu dem gibt snen test auf Computerbase
> ...



Edison M - gut, wenn das auf dem Seasonic G basiert, fällt das wegen der schlechten Verfügbarkeit und des nicht wirklich niedrigeren Preises gegenüber des G550 PCGH raus.
Antec Edge - siehe unten
XFX XTS - nun, mal sehen.  Liegt schon sehr weit am oberen Ende meiner Preisskala. Ob ich von einem passiven NT profitiere... Denn mein PC ist jetzt nicht auf lautlos getrimmt. 
BQ SP10 - Da würde ich im Zweifel wohl zum 600er-Modell greifen... Wer weiß, ob ich mit einem passenden Netzteil nicht irgendwann mal mGPU ausprobieren würde, zumal kostet es nur 10€ mehr
BQ DPP11 - ist dann damit offiziell rausgefallen
Seasonic 660W Platinum - wenn ich dann doch etwas mehr Geld über habe, wird es dann wohl das Gerät. Das bietet für mich im Gegensatz zum DPP 11, welches in etwa gleich viel kostet, doch handfeste Vorteile - 660W Nennleistung, Platinum-Effizienz und wie das XFX TS 650W 4x PCIe 6+2 Pin und 2x 8-Pin für die CPU. Rangiert halt knapp über meinem Budget... Den Semi-Passivmodus kann man per Schalter wohl abschalten. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Cooler Master geht auch noch.
> Cooler Master V-Series V550 550W ATX 2.31 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Und dann der Super Flower Nachbau von EVGA.
> ...


Gut, das CoolerMaster V550 ist dann auch vermerkt - das EVGA G2 550W stand ja eh schon zur Debatte.
Das Edge fällt dann wohl raus.

Nun, dann danke ich für eure geduldige Hilfe, ich suche mir dann eines der folgenden Netzteile raus:
- Seasonic Platinum 660W
- SuperFlower Leadex Platinum 550W
- CoolerMaster V550
- BeQuiet E10 600W
- SuperFlower Leadex Gold 550W
- EVGA G2 550W 
- SuperFlower Golden Green HX550 (wobei mich hier der Gleitlager-Lüfter stört)
- XFX TS 650W


----------



## chischko (27. Juni 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Und das Kasperletheater geht weiter Welches Netzteil? StraightPow 10 40...-Post 94512
> Mittlerweile bin ich verwarnt worden wegen Beleidigung.
> Komisch, wieso immer ich...


Oh mann! 
Das wird ja immer bunter bei denen! ...

Warum immer Du? Bist halt ein ganz ein böser schlimmer arger Finger!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Juni 2016)

Das E10 für Multi GPU mit den Komponenten testen ist extrem knapp. 
Ich selbst würde gerne mal 2 470 SLI mit meinem L8 630CM probieren. Aber dazu fehlt mir ein passendes Gehäuse, das 600 Watt Abwärme abtransportiert und ein passendes Mainboard. 
Wäre interessant zu sehen ob die Rail von BeQuiet auch mit so dicken Herrschaften funktioniert.


----------



## iGameKudan (27. Juni 2016)

Naja, fest steht es ja nicht. Aber ich vermute, dass ich mit starkem OC der 290X und dem späteren 3930K so oder so sogar das 500W-Modell knacken könnte - Anandtech hat mit einem 4960X @4.2GHz und der 290X auf 1000 MHz (halt den Uber-Mode) wohl die 400W-Marke überschritten...
Power, Temperature, & Noise - The AMD Radeon R9 290X Review


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Juni 2016)

Frage: Reichen 600 Watt für dieses System
Immer wieder interessant...


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Juni 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Naja, fest steht es ja nicht. Aber ich vermute, dass ich mit starkem OC der 290X und dem späteren 3930K so oder so sogar das 500W-Modell knacken könnte - Anandtech hat mit einem 4960X @4.2GHz und der 290X auf 1000 MHz (halt den Uber-Mode) wohl die 400W-Marke überschritten...
> Power, Temperature, & Noise - The AMD Radeon R9 290X Review



In TheCrew komme ich auf ca. 580Watt primär, also 530Watt sekundär. Die GPU ballert auch gut in dem Spiel. System ist fast gleich zu deinem:
E5-1650@4,4-4,5Ghz @1,3V
290X@1150 @ 1337mV (+87)
(ca. 30-40Watt LEDs dabei)

Prime und Furmark ging das glaube ich auf knapp 800Watt primär bis die GPU-Kühlung (MK26@1600rpm) versagt hat und das LongDuration PL an der CPU einsprang (max. 220. -> 170Watt)


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (28. Juni 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Antec Edge ist glaube ein Superflower Gold, zu dem gibt snen test auf Computerbase



Basiert das Antec EDGE nicht auf dem SeaSonic G ???
Habe ich da jetzt was falsch in Erinnerung ???


----------



## Amon (28. Juni 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Frage: Reichen 600 Watt für dieses System
> Immer wieder interessant...


Wahrscheinlich ist das Netzteil nicht mal  das Problem. Aber die Idee mit den Molex hat was 😆😂


----------



## captain_drink (28. Juni 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Basiert das Antec EDGE nicht auf dem SeaSonic G ???
> Habe ich da jetzt was falsch in Erinnerung ???



Hast du nicht. Das Edge ist ein Seasonic G-Series mit FD-Lager statt BB.


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Juni 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Basiert das Antec EDGE nicht auf dem SeaSonic G ???
> Habe ich da jetzt was falsch in Erinnerung ???



Sollte passen, zusammen mit dem XTR dachte ich.


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Juni 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> In TheCrew komme ich auf ca. 580Watt primär, also 530Watt sekundär. Die GPU ballert auch gut in dem Spiel. System ist fast gleich zu deinem:
> E5-1650@4,4-4,5Ghz @1,3V
> 290X@1150 @ 1337mV (+87)
> (ca. 30-40Watt LEDs dabei)
> ...


Das habe ich ja nicht mal mit einer 580 3GB @975MHz und einem Xeon X5650 @4,3 GHz geschafft. 
Da lag ich bei 470W aus der Steckdose, an einem Corsair VX550W... Welches nur 80 PLUS geschafft hat.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Juni 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist das Netzteil nicht mal  das Problem. Aber die Idee mit den Molex hat was 😆😂


600W das dürfte entweder ein B600 sein oder ein altes Msilent haumichtot


----------



## Amon (28. Juni 2016)

Dann könnte doch das Netzteil das Problem sein...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Juni 2016)

Ganz ausschließen kann man  das natürlich nicht.


----------



## Amon (28. Juni 2016)

Auf jeden Fall ist das echt Hammer auf was für Ideen manche Leute kommen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. Juni 2016)

Na Dreirad, da kann man ja schon fast von Sucht oder Zwangsneurose sprechen

Aber es ist wie immer, erst wenn´s knallt, und u.U. mehrere 100€ teure Hardware weggebruzelt wurde, findet ein Umdenken statt, und die Leute gehen sich die Infos direkt von seriösen Quelle holen, und nicht von Gamezoom


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Frage: Reichen 600 Watt für dieses System
> Immer wieder interessant...



Was labert der eine Typ da denn für ein Unsinn?
Ein 600 Watt Netzteil leistet das, was drauf steht und nicht 15% weniger.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was labert der eine Typ da denn für ein Unsinn?
> Ein 600 Watt Netzteil leistet das, was drauf steht und nicht 15% weniger.



*hust*Inter-Tech, LC-Power, NesteQ, Thermaltek, *beliebige Billigmarke hier einsetzen**hust*


----------



## gorgeous188 (28. Juni 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> "Nur eine R9 280" sagt er.....
> Böse, Tahiti Karten sind was tolles das muss man ehren.


"Nur" im Vergleich zum Sägezahn AFP Maxwell. 
Ich selber habe meine Tahiti vor ein paar Wochen verkauft.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Juni 2016)

Am angenehmsten für ein Gruppe Netzteil sind wohl meine 6 Fermi Karten (wobei eher meine 9600GT die taktet immer gleich XD)


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> *hust*Inter-Tech, LC-Power, NesteQ, Thermaltek, *beliebige Billigmarke hier einsetzen**hust*



Die leisten aber 50% weniger und nicht 15% weniger.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. Juni 2016)

Das macht es nicht besser 

Ret. Frage: "Leisten die Teile überhaupt was?"
Antwort: "Ihren Beitrag zum Wachstum. Jedes mal neue Hardware kaufen"


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Juni 2016)

WAS ZUR HÖLLE labern die jetzt? 
Elektronen und Ionen und Sinuskurve bei Nem 450Watt Netzteil?


----------



## the_leon (28. Juni 2016)

Die Leute meinen sie müssen mit physikalischen Fachbegriffen um sich werfen das die anderes Denken das sie Ahnung haben.
Die Sinusähnlichekurve gibt es bei Wechselstrom...
Da das Netzteil aber 12v Gleichstrom liefert ist diese völlig Wumpe außer die Restwelligkeit ist grottenschlecht


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Juni 2016)

Aaaaaaaaaargh!!!  
STEFAN!  Nun komm endlich mal  
Da braucht jemand Nachhilfe.... Ich glaub in so einem Falle wirst du vom Staat bezahlt wenn du allgemein bildest. 
Sie treiben es immer weiter Frage: Reichen 600 Watt für dieses System


----------



## poiu (28. Juni 2016)

Bin ja schon lange in Foren unterwegs noch nie eine Beratung erlebt in der einer über subatomare Teilchen spricht, kein Problem hatte Festkörper Physik, Lasertechnik, Plasmatechnik usw zusammen mit Physikern aber das ist echt so weit abseites des Themas das die Mods das killen sollten


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Juni 2016)

Jetzt wird der eine gar persönlich. 
Ich mache nie wieder den Fehler darauf einzugehen, sondern bleib cool und melde fein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juni 2016)

Nehmt ihr da oben mal NesteQ aus den Listen ? 
Die waren eher auf nem Niveau wie gute Netzteile.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Juni 2016)

Dankeschön Stefan! 
NesteQ war so 2005-2008, kommt das hin?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juni 2016)

Glaube sogar etwas länger,  EECS war so ab etwa Core2Duo und die x-Serie so bis Nehalem,  passt also ganz grob.

Gibts heute Afaik eh nicht mehr.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Juni 2016)

Ah okay. 
Interessant... Nachdem Stefan aufgetaucht ist und mal ein wenig argumentiert hat wie üblich, sagt keiner mehr was. 
Problem mit Deppen gelöst 
Jetzt sollte halt noch dem TE geholfen werden


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Bin ja schon lange in Foren unterwegs noch nie eine Beratung erlebt in der einer über subatomare Teilchen spricht, kein Problem hatte Festkörper Physik, Lasertechnik, Plasmatechnik usw zusammen mit Physikern aber das ist echt so weit abseites des Themas das die Mods das killen sollten



Du hast dich da jetzt auch noch angemeldet und spammst mit?  
Herrlich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Juni 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Jetzt wird der eine gar persönlich.
> Ich mache nie wieder den Fehler darauf einzugehen, sondern bleib cool und melde fein.


Richtig so.

Und was machst du, wenn jemand total verquere Ansichten hat? 

Richtig, erst mal ganz lieb und nett danach fragen, wie er darauf kommt


----------



## Icedaft (28. Juni 2016)

Stefan Du machst Dich so langsam in Sachen "Diplomatisches Geschick", darauf ein dreimaliges "Wuuuusaah". [emoji41][emoji6]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Juni 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und was machst du, wenn jemand total verquere Ansichten hat?



Ich hab ja meine Leute XD


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (29. Juni 2016)

Na Gott sei dank gibt es noch Leute wie Stefan und Thomas, die mit fachlicher Argumentation um sich werfen können ... 

Mir ist beim lesen der ersten 5 Post bald das Herz stehen geblieben ...  

Hendrik scheint ja mittlerweile nicht mehr so die Zeit zu haben, sich bei sowas zu beteiligen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Juni 2016)

Und Gott sei Dank gibt es immer wieder Leute, die meinen die o. G. Herrschaften können eh nix und lalala und LÜGENPRESSE und ComputerBild lesen bringt es... 
Ohne die es langweilig würde...


----------



## poiu (29. Juni 2016)

Der Mann mit dem Grammatikalisch korrekten Fachbegriffe Bullshit Nonsens Generator ist wieder da xD

Ignoriert die mal alle und geht nur auf den nText von TE ein der rest ist Zeitverschwendung


----------



## DerFoehn (29. Juni 2016)

Ich musste mich grade spontan übergeben, als ich mir die Beiträge durchgelesen habe.


----------



## chischko (29. Juni 2016)

WAS ZUM VERPIEPTEN PIEEEP HAT DIESER PIEP GERAUCHT UM DERMAßENEN PIEP ZU VERZAPFEN!?!?!?! 


> Dieses Produkt ist die sogenannte thermische Verlustleistung, die  Bindungsenergie, welche in Wärmeströmung freisetzt, wenn die Elektronen  und Neutronen von Isotopen oder sonstigen Atomen eine Wechselbeziehung  eingehen, zum Beispiel bei der Fusion


Was ist denn für den "Wärmeströmung"... 
"welche in Wärmeströmung freisetzt".... Grammatikgott!
Elektronen, Neutronen und Positronen... Bitte geh in die Mittelstufe des Gymnasiums und setz dich still in die letzte Reihe des Physikunterrichts und wenn Du auch nur eine Stunde fehlst hau ich Dir ein Anschauungsmodell des ach so beliebten Schalenmodells von Atomen um die Birne!

POAR ist der Thread geil!!
... Uh aber den nächsten find ich ja fast noch besser:
Und wieso?... Was?... Wer?... {SPONTANER WÜRGREIZ}... Wofür?... Aus welchem Grunde? Sein oder nicht sein? Hä??? Oder besser: In meinen aktiven sowie passiven kognitiven nonverbalen Verarbeitungszentren meines unbewussten und bewussten Geistes manifestiert sich die absolute, nahezu transzendente Erfahrung von mentaler, physischer und damit verbundener traumatischer misswahrnehmung des geäußersten Bullshits: 


> Aber der absolut in nichts mit dieser Thematik in den Zusammenhang  stehende Disput um den Molex-Stecker erfüllt die Kontradiktion?!


Alter ich lese und lese und es wird ja immer besser: 


> Sobald ich intendiere, mir den Nonsens von Dir anzueignen, melde ich  mich! Ein Jemand, wer die Sprachdidaktik so dermaßen vergewaltigt, wie  Deinesgleichen, muss ein Genie sein!


----------



## poiu (29. Juni 2016)

Bullshit Generator hab ich doch schon gesagt.

Das Forum scheint echt sowas wie die Troll Zentrale zu sein ,die haben das Trollen zu einer Kunst erhoben xD


ich hatte heute Mail in Postfach das scheint echt rum zu gehen xD


----------



## chischko (29. Juni 2016)

Was für Mail hattest Du im Postfach... jetzt bin ich neugierig!


----------



## poiu (29. Juni 2016)

nur vom bekannten der sich köstlich drüber armüsiert hatte


----------



## chischko (29. Juni 2016)

Hehe... klar ich mein BuShi macht schnell die Runde im Internet  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Juni 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Das Forum scheint echt sowas wie die Troll Zentrale zu sein ,die haben das Trollen zu einer Kunst erhoben xD



Ach deshalb sagen die zu mir Troll, weil ich versuche zu beraten... 
Für Trolle ist das offensichtlich trollen


----------



## Körschgen (29. Juni 2016)

Der Sonderrang der Netzteil-Missionare sollte mal eingeführt werden 

Habe gerade auch mal rein gesehen und mich köstlich amüsiert.

Stefan wird immer umgänglicher....(wundere mich immer wieder das es Leute gibt die deinen Namen im deutschen Netz noch nicht kennen)

Beim Lesen kam letztendlich auch Verständnis dafür auf, wieso man sich überhaupt anmeldet nur um da angeflamed zu werden.

Aber so was darf einfach nich unkommentiert stehen bleiben.

Kudos für das Durchhaltevermögen


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Juni 2016)

Schaut jetzt noch mal rein, gibt einige neue Postings.

Wobei es schon traurig ist, wie die mit uns da umgehen und wie wenig Interesse bei denen besteht, ihr Wissen über Dinge zu verbessern...


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. Juni 2016)

Es ist halt das schlimmste was Hardcoretrollen passieren kann. Jmd taucht auf, hat mehr Wissen, und kann das auch alles begründen


----------



## chischko (29. Juni 2016)

Man darf ja gerne mal seinen aktuellen Wissensstand komunizieren in der Absicht jemandem zu helfen... *aber *dann wenn man erkennt im Unrecht gewesen zu sein bzw. nicht alles bedacht zu haben sollte man tunlichst einlenken bzw. wissen wollen warum man eben nicht (zu100%) Recht hatte und nicht beleidigend oder persönlich werden....


----------



## poiu (29. Juni 2016)

Ich finde eher traurig  dem Ersteller des Threads _*krassertyp*_ hilft das da null, das grenzt schon an verschaukeln.
  Wobei in verschiedenen Stufen, wie sagte der bekannte "quanten esoteriker" bis zu _"ich hab vor 20 Jahren mal was in der Berufsschule gelernt  und bleibe dabei_". siehe 20-30% sind 3,3&5V Leistung. Ich hacke die als Trolle ab und gehe da nicht mehr drauf ein, schlicht weil die auf Argumente nicht eingehen sondern irgendwelche Haarspalterei betreiben.  kann meine zeit effektiver nutzen. 

 Jetzt wisst ihr übrigens warum LC Power  seit 10 Jahren die gleichen Bezeichnungen für Netzteile verwendet, wen die das ändern kaufen solche Kundenberater nicht mehr.

Das zählt zu denn alten mythen die ich auch noch kenne: NT muss schwer sein, war mal in 90er ein Fachtipp. wegen Passiv PFC


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Juni 2016)

Der TE kann einem schon Leid tun. Aber nun ja, irgendwie muss man klären dass die Unsinn erzählen, dass der TE das bloss nicht glaubt


----------



## Birbus (29. Juni 2016)

Holy shit das Forum ist ja mal der absolutr Hammer 
Was da für gestalten rumlaufen, lange nicht mehr so gelacht und soviel fremdschämen geht sonst nur beim RTL Nachmittagsprogramm ^^


----------



## chischko (29. Juni 2016)

Hui jetzt wird deine Wohnsituation angegriffen... es wird ja immer bunter, philosophischer (s. Zitat unten) und unsinniger und immer weiter vom Thema weg... als TE hätt ich den lange geschlossen oder als zu schließen gemeldet... 

Moderne Philosophiekritik in IT/Elektronikforen: 


> Du setzt Worte in ein verkehrtes Kompositum, weil Du deren  Nomenklatur nicht bemächtigt bist!


----------



## br0da (29. Juni 2016)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Der Sonderrang der Netzteil-Missionare sollte mal eingeführt werden



Das ist doch eher ein Kreuzzug...

Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es auch wieder heraus.
Über den starken Gegenwind ganz abseits des Technischen solltet ihr euch nicht wundern, wenn der Einstieg zur Kritik so lautet:


> Oh dear... Wo bin ich hier gelandet.
> Aaaaaaalso.
> [...]


So ein überheblicher Ton noch vor einem einzigen sachlichen Fakt reizt doch ungemein. 
Wenn eure einzige Intention die Hilfe für den TO und die nett gemeinte Belehrung der User dort ist, kann das IMHO ganz anders aussehen, aktuell sehe ich nur sehr viel Pushen des Egos...


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. Juni 2016)

Seit wann darf man nicht mehr die Wahrheit sagen? 

Aber stimmt schon, etwas Feinfühliger kann man schon rangehen, wenn man sich kürzlich erst Registriert hat, oder es der erste Post vom (2t) Acc ist


----------



## br0da (29. Juni 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Seit wann darf nicht mehr die Wahrheit sagen?



Genau das meine / kritisiere ich eben nicht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Juni 2016)

Ja das zuerst war echt ungeschickt. Aber nun.


----------



## br0da (29. Juni 2016)

Es wurde inzwischen ja ordentlich aufgeräumt.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. Juni 2016)

Schade, grad ist mein Popcorn fertig und ich hatte etwas Zeit 
Naja, nurnoch 8min, dann geht es in den 480er Threads ab


----------



## Schnuetz1 (29. Juni 2016)

Noch 1 Minute....


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. Juni 2016)

Ich finde die Beratung in solchen Foren sogar meist unter MM Niveau. Das Problem kenne ich nur zu gut. 

PC Kaufberatung in der, ich zitiere, "größten und Besten Hilfegruppe in deutscher Sprache" auf Facebook  sieht so aus, das wenn eine Frage nach einer Konfig einfach eine Liste von einem Forum geposted wird. Individualität gibt es kaum. Alle Virenscanner ausser Avast unter 7 und der MS Defender unter 10 sind Müll. Und so weiter.


----------



## captain_drink (29. Juni 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Du setzt Worte in ein verkehrtes Kompositum, weil Du deren  Nomenklatur nicht bemächtigt bist!



LOL. Schade, dass da mittlerweile schon aufgeräumt wurde. War für Google Cache anscheinend auch schon zu schnell...


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schaut jetzt noch mal rein, gibt einige neue Postings.
> 
> Wobei es schon traurig ist, wie die mit uns da umgehen und wie wenig Interesse bei denen besteht, ihr Wissen über Dinge zu verbessern...



Hat da noch mal einer eine neuen Link?
Kann den alten nicht mehr finden.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. Juni 2016)

Hier, ist aber (leider) nichtsmehr los


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Hier, ist aber (leider) nichtsmehr los



Ich hab mir den Thread noch mal durchgelesen.
Der TS sagt, dass er ein 600 Watt Cooler Master Netzteil hat.
Hat er irgendwo erwähnt, welches Modell das denn ist?
Hab da nichts gefunden.
Ich würde glatt wetten, dass er ein Silent Pro 600 hat.
Das ist 8 Jahre alt. Das würde ich so oder so tauschen, egal was drauf steht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Juni 2016)

Es ist eines. 
Die Mods sind auch besonders fähig... 
Meine Posts werden rasiert aber die Posts, die ich gemeldet habe wegen Troll Anschuldigungen, bleiben unverändert stehen. 
Habe sie nun darauf angesprochen und bestehe nun darauf, dass das wegkommt wenn meine Beiträge entfernt wurden.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2016)

Wo ist dann das Problem?
Weg mit dem alten Schinken und neu kaufen.
Verstehe einfach nicht, wieso man da soviel diskutieren muss und wieso man sich dann auch noch mit den Quertreibern abgeben muss.
Schlicht ignorieren und gut. Empfehlung raus hauen, erklären, dass der alte Gruppe Schinken von Enhance nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist und fertig.


----------



## NuVirus (29. Juni 2016)

Es gibt wieder einen Netzteil Zack (Multizack also wohl mit unterschiedlichen Watt Zahlen: 
Cooler Master
Netzteil 550W "V550" 

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal

Das war ganz brauchbar oder?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Juni 2016)

Naja. 
Wenn die Deppen den Threadersteller so kirre machen muss man drauf eingehen. 
Wie der eine Typ meinte: was nützt einem das güldenste Wissen, wenn es unter einem Haufen Mist vergraben ist. 
Das Problem ist die hartnäckige Community, die auf irgendeinem Dünnpfiff beharrt.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. Juni 2016)

@Threshold

Du hast nicht gelesen was wir gelesen haben. Die sind da etwas anders gestrickt, die hören auf keine Argumente. Der eine User hat es mal vor 20-30 Jahren gelernt, und das wars


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Juni 2016)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Es gibt wieder einen Netzteil Zack (Multizack also wohl mit unterschiedlichen Watt Zahlen:
> Cooler Master
> Netzteil 550W "V550"
> 
> ...


Das ist sehr gut.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2016)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Es gibt wieder einen Netzteil Zack (Multizack also wohl mit unterschiedlichen Watt Zahlen:
> Cooler Master
> Netzteil 550W "V550"
> 
> ...



Ist von Enhance. Ist i.O. Gibt aber bessere Netzteile in der Preisklasse.
Mal sehen, was es dann kosten wird.



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Naja.
> Wenn die Deppen den Threadersteller so kirre machen muss man drauf eingehen.
> Wie der eine Typ meinte: was nützt einem das güldenste Wissen, wenn es unter einem Haufen Mist vergraben ist.
> Das Problem ist die hartnäckige Community, die auf irgendeinem Dünnpfiff beharrt.



Lass sie doch beharren. Auslachen und gut.


----------



## Amon (30. Juni 2016)

Wie gut dass ich gerade bei einem Arbeitskollegen noch mal über die Konfiguration gucken konnte. Der wurde auch von jemandem beraten "der Ahnung hat". Board getauscht, GPU getauscht und ganz wichtig das Netzteil getauscht. Der wollte glatt eine GTX1080 an ein 530W L8 hängen. Jetzt wird es eine GTX1070 mit einem E10. 😉


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Juni 2016)

Immerhin,positiv sehen, kein Enermax


----------



## NuVirus (30. Juni 2016)

Es gibt bessere Enermax Modelle als das L8 CM


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (30. Juni 2016)

Aber nicht in der Preisklasse 
*duckundweg*


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Juni 2016)

Aber auch schlechtere 

Andererseits, wenn ich sehe,  was gtx1070 und 1080 kosten, wäre es wohl durchaus auch n teureres und wohl auch taugliches Enermax gewesen 

In meinen Augen ist das Geld sowohl bei Enermax als auch bei den GTX (zu den aktuellen Preisen) rausgeworfen. 
Aber das muss der Käufer am Ende eh nur mit sich selbst abmachen.


----------



## iGameKudan (30. Juni 2016)

Wieso ist die Kohle bei der 1070 rausgeworfen? Sämtliche AMD-Karten sehen nicht mal mehr die Rücklichter... (Und ja, mit einer sich ab heute im PC befindlichen 290X und in der Vergangenheit besessenen HD 7970GE, R9 270, HD 7950 und 7970M gegenüber einer 580, 670, 760, 760M, und 770 (welche ich bis auf die 770 allesamt nicht mal ein halbes Jahr hatte, im Gegensatz zu den AMD-Karten...) bin ich voll der AMD-Hater


----------



## Amon (30. Juni 2016)

Ich hab ihm ja auch gesagt er sollte warten auf die RX480, aber ist halt so ein kleiner Nvidia Fanboy.


----------



## NuVirus (30. Juni 2016)

Ist ja ne gute Karte nur leider zu teuer.
Die 1070 ist noch eher Gerechtfertigt, da ähnlich schnell wie 980Ti und günstiger als diese vor Release.

Aber die 1080 ist auf jedenfall zu teuer imho.

Aber drehn wir das ganze mal um, wenn Nvidia jetzt die 1070 für ca. 350€ gebracht hätte müsste AMD alle aktuell erhältlichen Single GPUs praktisch günstiger anbieten imho.
Für uns super für AMD schlimm...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Juni 2016)

Die 1070 ist noch zu teuer, wird sich aber sicher regulieren. 

Mehr gibts nicht gegen die 1070 zu sagen 

Ist halt earli adopter time.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wieso ist die Kohle bei der 1070 rausgeworfen?



Ich bezahle doch nicht für einen Mittelklasse Chip soviel Geld.
Früher hast du sowas für 300€ gekriegt.


----------



## the_leon (30. Juni 2016)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Ist ja ne gute Karte nur leider zu teuer.
> Die 1070 ist noch eher Gerechtfertigt, da ähnlich schnell wie 980Ti und günstiger als diese vor Release.
> 
> Aber die 1080 ist auf jedenfall zu teuer imho.
> ...



Wenn Nvidia die 1070 für 350€ gebracht hätte wäre das logisch gewesen, da die GX X04 immer im den Dreh gekostet haben.


----------



## captain_drink (30. Juni 2016)

Die 670 wurde damals für 400€ eingeführt, zu Zeiten, als der Euro zum Dollar deutlich besser stand.
Wechselkursbereinigt liegt die 1070 ähnlich wie die 670 damals, lediglich 970 war da tatsächlich ein kleiner Ausreißer.


----------



## iGameKudan (30. Juni 2016)

Wie verlässlich sind die Angaben, die Grafikkarten bezüglich der 12V-Input-Spannung angeben? Meine 290X gibt mir unter BF4-Last nur noch 11,25V aus, im Gegensatz zu meinem System mit dem FX 8320 und einer HD 7950 (an einem SP7 500W  ) stürzt der PC aber nicht ab. 

Der i7 3820 läuft mit seinen 4,3 GHz, die R9 290X allerdings mit -52mV (resultierend in etwa 1,13V) bei Standardtakt. BF4 + eine VM erzeugen etwa 70% CPU-Last...


----------



## Amon (30. Juni 2016)

Also 11,25V ist irgendwie ein bischen wenig. Das würde mich jetzt auch interessieren.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Juni 2016)

Kann gar nicht sein, da würde Netzteil und /oder Mainboard abschalten und das S7 ist jetzt auch nicht so unglaublich schlecht, als das es nur 11,25V liefern würde. Dafür müsstest du wahrscheinlich dein Sicherungschip entfernen und das Gerät bis 700+W belasten....


----------



## tsd560ti (30. Juni 2016)

Keine Sorge, die Messwerte sind sehr oft stark verzogen. 

Ein Kumpel mit nem E9 hatte auch 11,75-11,4V angezeigt bekommen. Dürften eher 12,15-11,8V sein...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Juli 2016)

Da hilft nur das Multimeter!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Juli 2016)

Mein Multimeter hat des öfteren Mainboardwerte widerlegt oder bestätigt. 
Einmal, da zeigte das BIOS 12,419V an und das Multimeter zeigte 12,39 V an. Das ist einer der wenigen Fälle an die ich mich erinnere


----------



## ebastler (2. Juli 2016)

Ich habe teilweise unter 10V an der GPU stehen in GPU-Z. Laut Fluke DMM aber immer saubere 12,15V.
GPU-Z mit Hawaii misst Mist.


----------



## tsd560ti (2. Juli 2016)

0,03V ist nicht viel, das sind 0,25% Abweichung in deinem Fall. Die dürfte ein normales Multimeter auch locker haben, wenn ich ebastlers Posts richtig in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## iGameKudan (2. Juli 2016)

Das NT (wiegesagt, ein BeQuiet SystemPower 7 400W) hat zwar schon ordentlich zu föhnen, aber das scheint das System inklusive der 4,3 GHz auf der CPU noch einwandfrei zu packen. 
Da ich gestern und heute einige Stunden gespielt habe und das System nicht irgendwie abgestürzt ist, nehme ich mal schwer an, dass die mindestens 11,13V und maximal 11,75V die mir die R9 290X ausgibt nur ein Auslesefehler sind. Wie ebenfalls von euch vermutet... 

Ich hatte damals halt den FX 8320 @4 GHz und eine HD 7950 @1000/1350 MHz an einem BeQuiet SystemPower 7 mit 500W, sobald ich eine der beiden Komponenten weiter übertaktet hatte, ist mir das System unter Last abgeschmiert - immer zuverlässig, wenn GPU-Z nur noch 11,4V gemeldet hat.


----------



## Birbus (2. Juli 2016)

Hier ein Meisterwerk der Technik, das Unschlagbare Intertech FP 650 mit brachialer Leistung für jeden Anspruch,
650w dabei natürlich ideal für RX 480 CrossFire !!111111
Mit 4 12v Rails die es ganz sicher hat eine hochmoderne Konstruktion. 
Dann natürlich mit Molex adaptern da das Netzteil natürlich nur über einen 6+2 Pin verfügt, mehr wäre in der Leistungsklasse aber auch komisch oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2016)

Immerhin 550 Watt kombiniert auf der 12 Volt Schiene. 
Ich bin schwer beeindruckt. 
Sieht stark nach Indy Regulierung aus.


----------



## -sori- (2. Juli 2016)

Kleine Frage, was verwendet Medion an Netzteilen?
Hier gibt es grade GTX970, i7 6700 und 256 GB-SSD für 999 CHF - in der Schweiz absoluter Toppreis.


----------



## Joshi1408 (2. Juli 2016)

Medion hat früher oft FSP und HEC Netzteile verwendet. Bei OEM Herstellern (HP, Acer, Medion...) kann man sich sicher sein dass sie gute Netzteile verbauen. (Bei Aufrüstung des PCs sollte es aber getauscht werden)

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -sori- (2. Juli 2016)

Joshi1408 schrieb:


> Medion hat früher oft FSP und HEC Netzteile verwendet. Bei OEM Herstellern (HP, Acer, Medion...) kann man sich sicher sein dass sie gute Netzteile verbauen. (Bei Aufrüstung des PCs sollte es aber getauscht werden)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


Okay, Danke. Ich hatte auch noch FSP im Kopf, war mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Juli 2016)

-sori- schrieb:


> Kleine Frage, was verwendet Medion an Netzteilen?
> Hier gibt es grade GTX970, i7 6700 und 256 GB-SSD für 999 CHF - in der Schweiz absoluter Toppreis.


Generell Recht brauchbare Geräte. Normal meist FSP, aber wenn die mal wider auf Codtum Pc machen willen, auch mal Cougar .  Zuverlässig und robust sind die Geräte in der Regel schon


----------



## ebastler (3. Juli 2016)

Weiß wer von euch, was im EVGA Hadron für ein Netzteil steckt? Wegen der flachen Bauform muss es ja fast was Eigenes sein, aber ich finde keine Tests oder Infos. Haben die da eine Serverplattform verwendet oder was eigenes in Auftrag gegeben? Weiß man, woher das stammt? Super Flower verbauen die grad ja sehr viel. Gibts irgendwo Bilder von Innen?


----------



## Joshi1408 (3. Juli 2016)

Sieht aus wie ein Netzteil das sie oft in kleine Server einbauen. Bei der Technik bin ich ratlos.


----------



## br0da (3. Juli 2016)

Das Netzteil kommt wohl von FSP.
Laut techpowerup ist dort ein FSP500-501UN verbaut.
-> EVGA Hadron Air Review | techPowerUp

Voneinander unabhängig regulierte Spannungen darf man bei maximal 40A auf +12V nicht erwarten, ansonsten will sich das Netzteil laut der PDF - die man beim googlen nach der Modellbezeichnung findet - in jeder Hinsicht an die ATX Normen halten.
Und das bei 0°C bis 50°C mit 80+ Gold Zertifikat.


----------



## NuVirus (3. Juli 2016)

Birbus schrieb:


> Hier ein Meisterwerk der Technik, das Unschlagbare Intertech FP 650 mit brachialer Leistung für jeden Anspruch,
> 650w dabei natürlich ideal für RX 480 CrossFire !!111111
> Mit 4 12v Rails die es ganz sicher hat eine hochmoderne Konstruktion.
> Dann natürlich mit Molex adaptern da das Netzteil natürlich nur über einen 6+2 Pin verfügt, mehr wäre in der Leistungsklasse aber auch komisch oder?
> ...



Intel ATX 2.03???  - sind wir nicht inzwischen deutlich höher oder ist das was eigenes von Intel?


----------



## Joshi1408 (3. Juli 2016)

Wir sind mittlerweile bei ATX 2.4 ^^

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Juli 2016)

Birbus schrieb:


> Hier ein Meisterwerk der Technik, das Unschlagbare Intertech FP 650 mit brachialer Leistung für jeden Anspruch,
> 650w dabei natürlich ideal für RX 480 CrossFire !!111111
> Mit 4 12v Rails die es ganz sicher hat eine hochmoderne Konstruktion.
> Dann natürlich mit Molex adaptern da das Netzteil natürlich nur über einen 6+2 Pin verfügt, mehr wäre in der Leistungsklasse aber auch komisch oder?
> ...



Schaut deutlich anders aus als mein CP-650...
Aber was ich so von den Innereien erkennen konnte, auch wenig berauschend...


----------



## Joshi1408 (3. Juli 2016)

@Stefan Könntest du Bilder deines CPs in den Innereien Thread stellen? Würde mich interessieren wie das von innem aussieht 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NuVirus (4. Juli 2016)

Was würdet ihr für das sinnvollste NT halten für nen wenig genutzten 2. PC bei nem Freund: Hardware FX6300 und GTX 460 - später dann ne 280X (aus Haupt PC) höchstens moderates OC ohne große Erhöhungen. 
Er will natürlich möglichst wenig ausgeben aber das er keinen Böller nimmt kriege ich schon hin^^


----------



## the_leon (4. Juli 2016)

Cooler Master G450M oder Super Flower HX350w (ist baugleich mit 450w/550w Modell)


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Juli 2016)

Ok, ich glaube, ich muss mir dieses Wochenende vom Bekannten mal einen Verbrauchsmesser ausleihen... Mich würde mal der Verbrauch interessieren (auch in Hinsicht auf das neue NT), denn ich wundere mich doch schon, dass mein SP7 400W zumindest in GTA 5 und BF 4 die R9 290X auf 1150 MHz packt (that is only a test !). 

Wiegesagt, keine Sorge, aber das NT wird sobald wie möglich getauscht - neben der Tatsache dass es für das System sehr sehr knapp bemessen ist musste ich vorhin auch feststellen, dass der Lüfter beim Kaltstart rattert (Gleitlagerlüfter... ).


----------



## Drayygo (4. Juli 2016)

Für mein Zweitrechner will ich mir auch ein neues Netzteil besorgen, ein 400W E10 oder was in der Richtung sollte doch für:
1* RX 480
1* i5 6600k
1* SSD
16GB RAM und 
3-4 Lüfter reichen, oder? Ansonsten eine passende Alternative zum 400W E10? budget wäre um die 80€

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_leon (5. Juli 2016)

Ja, ein e10 mit 500w würde ich vorschlagen, besonders wenn man ans aufrüsten denkt das das 400w e10 bei den GPU Rails kastriert ist.


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. Juli 2016)

Da sollte auch ein 400 Watt locker reichen möchte ich meinen.


----------



## Pu244 (5. Juli 2016)

E10 400W oder wenn man sich die Optionen zum aufrüsten offen halten will E10 500W, auch empfehlenswert ist das Super Flower Leadex Gold 550W. Overkill wäre dann das DPP P11 550W oder das Super Flower Leadex Platinum	550W (kosten auch eine Stange Geld).

Aber als Zweitrechner wird das Ding vermutlich eh weitergenutzt und nicht aufgerüstet, von daher wäre das E10 400W angesagt.


----------



## NuVirus (5. Juli 2016)

Naja bei nem Zweitrechner wird ja häufig die alte Grafikkarte aus dem Haupt-PC eingebaut


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Juli 2016)

Da kann man sich jetzt drüber streiten,  welches NT steckt denn im Haupt-PC evtl. lohnt das da zu tauschen und das alte NT in den ZweitPC.


----------



## Drayygo (5. Juli 2016)

Nenene...in meinem Haupt - PC steckt ein DPP 10.. das bleibt da auch schön drin...das taugt noch, bis die DPP 12 kommen 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schnuetz1 (5. Juli 2016)

Ich bin gerade dabei, mich ein bisschen mit dem Pure Power 9, also dem Nachfolger des L8, zu beschäftigen.
Irgendjemand meinte mal, dass das L9 sogar noch schlechter als das L8 wäre. 

Kann mir dazu jemand was sagen? Hab nicht mehr auf dem Schirm, um was es ging...


----------



## Drayygo (5. Juli 2016)

Ist das Pure Power 9 nicht das aktuellste? Das hat doch diese Pseudo-doch-nicht Gruppenregulierung, wenn ich richtig aufgepasst habe.. verbessert mich , wenn ich falsch liege 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Icedaft (5. Juli 2016)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/search.php?searchid=12809568


----------



## Schnuetz1 (5. Juli 2016)

@ Drayygo: Richtig, so weit war ich auch schon. 
Ich hatte aber nur mal was aufgeschnappt, was ich nicht mehr richtige einordnen kann.

@Icedaft: Danke für den Link zur Suchmaschine, der aber nicht funktioniert.
Falls du mich auf die Suchfunktion hinweisen willst, die habe ich auch schonmal benutzt. Aber irgendwie nicht fündig geworrden.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2016)

Ich glaube Philip hat das mal zum L9 gesagt, kann auch Poiu gewesen sein. Keine Ahnung.
Der einzige Vorteil beim L8 ist die Effizienz. Ist halt Silber.
Aber ist eben die Raider Plattform, die schon für das S7 ab 450 Watt verwendet wurde.


----------



## Philipus II (5. Juli 2016)

Das L9 ist gruppenreguliert. Alles andere ist eine Erfindung des be quiet! Marketing. Ende. Passt bitte auf, diesen Marketing-Sprech nicht aufzugreifen.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2016)

Das L9 ist ein Haufen Crap.


----------



## poiu (5. Juli 2016)

Ist doch total egal ob DC, Gruppe oder Banane. Es zählt doch nur das Ergebnis also wie die Spannungsregulation ist und beim L9 ist die na ja " mittelmäßig"


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. Juli 2016)

Au weia ... >>>Hier<<< hat wieder jemand ganz viel Ahnung


----------



## Philipus II (5. Juli 2016)

poiu, eigentlich kann man es noch genauer sagen:
400W: kein Problem
500W: Immernoch ok wen auch nicht top
600/700W: Finger weg.

Das Problem verstärkt sich mit der Nennleistung.​


----------



## chischko (5. Juli 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Au weia ... >>>Hier<<< hat wieder jemand ganz viel Ahnung



Damn... was hab ich nur angerichtet


----------



## poiu (5. Juli 2016)

Philipus II schrieb:


> poiu, eigentlich kann man es noch genauer sagen:
> 400W: kein Problem
> 500W: Immernoch ok wen auch nicht top
> 600/700W: Finger weg.
> ...



weißt du ob die Basis durchgehend gleichbleibend ist dann wäre das 400W echt Nice


----------



## Philipus II (5. Juli 2016)

Das Pure Power 9 400 ist ebenfalls Raider-basiert. Nur 300 und 350 Watt sind wie auch bei den S7 eine andere Plattform.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. Juli 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Damn... was hab ich nur angerichtet



Ich habe da jetzt auch mal was zu gesagt ...
Bin zwar jetzt nicht so der Freak wie manch anderer hier, aber bei solchen aussagen wie "Auf Schutzschaltungen kommt es nicht an", könnte ich kerzen gerade in die Luft schei**en


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Juli 2016)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Naja bei nem Zweitrechner wird ja häufig die alte Grafikkarte aus dem Haupt-PC eingebaut


Oder aus billigen Schrott zusammengebastelt. Zumindest würde ich meinem Phenom 2 945 keine R9 280 zum Partner geben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Juli 2016)

Why not,  bessrr als ne 5850 oder 6870... 

Klar, ne gtx950 oder r9 270/370... tuts auch,  aber die kostet eben Geld, die 280 ist gerade über... 

Meine Freundin benötigt in ihrem PC eigentlich nicht mal ne hd5450, trotzdem war zuletzt ne 5770 montiert...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Juli 2016)

Der Pc wird eh kaum genutzt da reicht die 470 Referenz. 
Vielleicht kommt ja in den Haupt Pc ne RX480  die dann im Idle 2 Monitore wahrscheinlich sparsamer ist.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (7. Juli 2016)

75928 schrieb:


> Kommen wir zu "lesen bildet" zurück: Netzteile können sehr wohl "einfach so" ausgehen... ich habe sogar direkt auf die Problematik verwiesen: C6/C7-Powerstates bei modernen Intel-CPUs ab Haswell: Die CPU benötigt nur noch um die 0,1W zum Betrieb, das Billig-NT "erkennt" keine Last mehr und schaltet sich ab, woraufhin der PC abschmiert. Schade das ich mein TT-München verkauft hab, sonst hätte ich es dir mal vorbeigeschickt: Mein PC ist nach circa 30 Min. im Idle regelmäßig abgestürzt, weil das NT sich abgeschaltet hat.
> 
> Ich könnte jetzt Abschnitte deiner letzten Zeile zitieren, mach ich aber nicht da ich nicht zumindest noch ein bisschen Anstand besitze



Es gibt wirklich noch Tage da muss ich mir verdammt Böse auf die Lippen beißen 

Jetzt mal unter uns ... Was ist diese Aussage eigentlich Wert ???

Eine CPU mit 0,1 Watt ... Ohne mich da tiefer ins Dateil lesen zu müssen ... NEVER

Ein billig Netzteil, welches bei geringer Last abschaltet ... Meines Erachtens ist das doch ebenfalls eine Schutzschaltung, die das Netzteil schützen soll, bei geringer bis gar keiner anliegenden Last ...  Ich glaube kaum, dass billig Netzteile da einfach so aus gehen ... Ich denke eher, diese schrotten sich selber, in solchen Augenblicken o_O


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (7. Juli 2016)

Es sind eher Ampere, aber auch nochmal die hälfte davon (0,05A) was bei 12V Versorgung noch 0,6W macht.
UVP ist übrigens der Begriff, den du suchst. Und das hat eigentlich jedes NT, egal ob gut oder schlecht implementiert


----------



## tsd560ti (7. Juli 2016)

UVP ist doch bei zu geringer Spannung, also quasi die "Raiderschaltung" 

Wie dieser Niedriglastschutz heißt weiß ich aber nicht.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juli 2016)

Schon bisserl her, aber bisserl gebastelt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipus II (7. Juli 2016)

Und Stefan hat seinen Bericht online:
Review Userreview - Cougar LX mit 500W von Stefan Payne - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2016)

Irgendwie vermisse ich Fotos von den Kabeln.

Und unten bei "negativ" hat Stefan "muttern" mit einem t geschrieben. Oder auch nur ein Scherz?


----------



## Sirthegoat (7. Juli 2016)

Unterm Strich liest sich die Technik im Test allerdings schlechter als beim Super Flower Green oder liege ich da falsch, einziger Vorteil wäre ja dann nur das es Modular ist.


----------



## Callet (7. Juli 2016)

Was ist eigentlich das empfehlenswerteste Netzteil mit den weichsten Kabeln? Ich breche mir immer einen ab die Kabel meines SP7 gut zu verlegen weil die steif wie nix sind.
Grüße


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juli 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Unterm Strich liest sich die Technik im Test allerdings schlechter als beim Super Flower Green oder liege ich da falsch, einziger Vorteil wäre ja dann nur das es Modular ist.



Nee, der Lüfter wäre ein (großer) Vorteil. DAS Golden Green HX soll wohl im idle recht laut sein und auch qualitativ liegen zwischen den beiden WELTEN.


----------



## Philipus II (7. Juli 2016)

Irgendwie ist das ein Äpfel-Birnen-Vergleich. Bronze gegen Gold, vollmodular gegen feste Kabel.


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. Juli 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> und auch qualitativ liegen zwischen den beiden WELTEN.



Du meinst für das Cougar also würdest du das Netzteil auch klar empfehlen ich meine je nach Händler zahlt man fürs Superflower gerade mal 4€ weniger.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Juli 2016)

Wenn du das Cougar für ~65€ bekommst, ist es durchaus ein brauchbares Netzteil, dass zwar auch so hier und da seine Wehwechen hat, aber insgesamt sehr leise agiert, erst ab hoher Lastdreht derLüfter auch. Stößt aber nicht in dem nervtötenden Bereich...

Ist halt die Frage, ob dir Lautheit wichtiger ist oder eben Effizianz + eben auch die abnehmbaren Kabel...


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2016)

Die Frage ist nun, funktionieren die Schutzschaltungen alle korrekt?
Das haben wir damals auch vom LC Power Gold gedacht und wurde dann eines Besseren belehrt.
Hat schon mal jemand die Netzteile in der Preisklasse entsprechend getestet?


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Juli 2016)

Laut den mir zur Verfügung stehenden Dokumenten schaltet es rechtzeitig ab.


----------



## tsd560ti (8. Juli 2016)

Cougar war doch HEC? 
Kaum haben die mal eine brauchbare Mittelklasse-Plattform geht der Auftrag für das PurePower (L9) an FSP 

Bronze würde ich aber echt ungern nehmen, da kommen auf 3-5 Jahre schnell mal 30€+ zusammen bei mir, die für die Anschaffung eines besseren G2 locker ausreichen würden.
Naja, das V850 tut auch gute Dienste 

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Philipus II (8. Juli 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Cougar war doch HEC?
> Kaum haben die mal eine brauchbare Mittelklasse-Plattform geht der Auftrag für das PurePower (L9) an FSP


Man hat wohl nur entweder DC-DC oder Silber-Effizienz ins Budget gebracht. Und sich dann für mehr Effizienz und gegen präzisere Spannungsregulation bei Crossloads und richtige Haswell-Kompatibilität entschieden.

Das Pure Power 9 400W ist aber schon echt ein interessantes Produkt


----------



## _Berge_ (9. Juli 2016)

heyho leute, 

was ist von einem Enermax Modu82+ 425watt anno 2011/12 zu halten? nen kumpel hat das veebaut und demnächst aufrüsten


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2016)

Was will er denn aufrüsten?


----------



## _Berge_ (9. Juli 2016)

hat momentan nen i5 4570 und ne hd 6870, die 6870 soll getauscht werden auf ne rx480


----------



## Philipus II (9. Juli 2016)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Enermax Modu82+ 425watt anno 2011/12 /QUOTE]
> Modu 82+ oder Modu 82+ II?
> 
> Letzteres ist nämlich eine kostenreduzierte Version, die ich zügig ersetzen würde. Das reguläre Modu 82+ kann Mittelklasse-Hardware auch heute befeuern.


----------



## _Berge_ (10. Juli 2016)

Alles klar,

werd ich so weitergeben, Danke


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Juli 2016)

Wobei selbst bei den Modu 82@+ das Design innen so war, dass einer der Kondesatoren eine höhere Wärmebelastung hat, der dürfte heute eher schon am Ende sein.

Wenn ich jetzt da dran rum schraube, würde ich es gleich ersetzen,  die Dinger sind wohl oft eher schon 5-8 Jahre alt.


----------



## beren2707 (10. Juli 2016)

Kleiner Einwurf zum Thema Haltbarkeit: Mein Ende 2010 erworbenes E8 CM 480W hat sich vorhin im Idle mit einem hübschen Knall verabschiedet.  Glücklicherweise hat es (laut aktuellem Stand) nichts mitgenommen, so wie sich das gehört. 
Gibt es aktuell einen besseren/sinnvolleren Ersatz als das E10 500W? Eigentlich nicht, oder?


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2016)

Lauter Knall hört sich immer nach Feststoff Kondensator an.

Na ja, Alternativen gibt es natürlich. die kosten dann aber auch genauso viel und leise ist das E10 nun mal.


----------



## beren2707 (10. Juli 2016)

Werde es mal in ein paar Tagen aufmachen und nachschauen. 

Okay, genau das war auch mein letzter Stand. Dann werde ich es beruhigt eintüten.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2016)

Mal schauen, ob du da was siehst. Ich vermute mal Sekundärseite.
Einer der Filtercaps oder so.


----------



## chischko (10. Juli 2016)

Und wieder ein Umschlag für Thressi


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (10. Juli 2016)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Werde es mal in ein paar Tagen aufmachen und nachschauen.
> 
> Okay, genau das war auch mein letzter Stand. Dann werde ich es beruhigt eintüten.



Du kannst dir natürlich auch eines von diesen Netzteilen anschauen ...

Der Tress der weis doch sonst gar nicht mehr wohin mit seinem ganzen Geld


----------



## beren2707 (11. Juli 2016)

Danke für die Tipps, aber semipassive Netzteile kommen mir nicht in den Rechner. Lieber ein sehr leiser und langlebiger Lüfter, der dauerhaft kühle Luft zufächelt.

Habe mir nun das E10 500W ohne Kabelmanagement für ~83€ gegönnt - mangels Konkurrenz, die ein gleichwertiges/besseres Gesamtpaket (scheitert i.d.R. am Lüfter) zum vergleichbaren Preis mMn einfach nicht anbietet.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Dann sag bescheid, wie es läuft. Feedback ist immer gerne gesehen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Juli 2016)

Ich hab Oktober 2014 mit 78 Euro ja richtig das Schnäppchen gemacht  . 
Im Gegebsatz zu meinem L8 630 unhörbar


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Heute kannst du den Euro auch rauchen, kein wunder, dass Hardware so teuer.
Ist bestimmt eine Verschwörung der US Administration in Zusammenarbeit mit außerirdischen Mächten und Großkonzernen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Juli 2016)

Zu viel N24 geguckt?


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Diverse You Tube Kanäle, absolut seriös versteht sich.


----------



## DarkScorpion (11. Juli 2016)

Ach du glaubst etwa nicht an die hohle flache Erde, deren Mittelpunkt der Staat Ur in Deutschland ist. 

Schmeißt ihn zu Poden


----------



## MrSonii (12. Juli 2016)

Hey Leute,
da meine Komponenten demnächst ein neues Gehäuse beziehen werden und ich in dem Zug mal mein Netzteil austausche (gegen ein E10),
mal eine Frage:
Netzteil-Lüfter nach oben oder nach unten?


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2016)

Nach unten, da so das Netzteil einen eigenen Kühlkreislauf unabhängig vom Case hat.
Sofern du natürlich unterm Case kein Yeti Fell liegen hast.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2016)

Threshold, ohne das Case zu kennen,  ist die Antwort nicht 100%.

Je nach Case gibt es da durchaus Unterschiede


----------



## MrSonii (12. Juli 2016)

Alles klar, Danke 
Aktuell habe ich es warum auch immer nach oben, ist schon was her der Zusammenbau 
Aber da der Lüfter eh anfängt zu klackern und ich nen leises neues Gehäuse will passt das zeitlich grad ganz gut alles.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Threshold, ohne das Case zu kennen,  ist die Antwort nicht 100%.
> 
> Je nach Case gibt es da durchaus Unterschiede



Das neue wird ein Nanoxia Deep Silence 5 Rev. B ^^


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Juli 2016)

Bei einem modernen Case nach unten


----------



## tsd560ti (13. Juli 2016)

Wenn die Grafikkarte sonst erstickt kann man es auch mit Lüfter oben einbauen.  Wird dann nur lauter und wärmer, das Netzteil, was bei einem E10 aber kein Problem sein sollte.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Threshold, ohne das Case zu kennen,  ist die Antwort nicht 100%.
> 
> Je nach Case gibt es da durchaus Unterschiede



Da bin ich jetzt mal neugierig drauf.


----------



## chischko (13. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da bin ich jetzt mal neugierig drauf.




Enthoo Primo: Seitlich/hochstehend... nur als Beispiel.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juli 2016)

Nein, Senkrecht wäre ja weder lüfter oben noch unten.

Aver, wenn das Case das NT unten hat, und keine Luftöffnung?
Oder Antec P180-183,  mit separatem Netzteilbereich, lieber Lüfter oben, sonst wird unnötig Staub angesaugt,  trotz Filter.


----------



## Icedaft (13. Juli 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Enthoo Primo: Seitlich/hochstehend... nur als Beispiel.



Das saugt  das Netzteil (richtig montiert) aber auch die Luft von Außen an und nicht die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse.


----------



## chischko (13. Juli 2016)

Ja schon klar... 
Bei der "Lüfter oben oder unten?" Diskussion gibt es noch das zu bedenken:
Das eine ist die warme Luft, die hinein gesaugt wird ist ja das Eine, aber auch die Risikominimierung das was reinfällt (kleine Schaube etc.) oder durch ne undichte WaKü oder so was rein tropft etc.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Enthoo Primo: Seitlich/hochstehend... nur als Beispiel.



Und wo soll der Unterschied sein?
Das Netzteil bezieht seine Luft von außerhalb des Case und darum geht es ja.



chischko schrieb:


> Ja schon klar...
> Bei der "Lüfter oben oder unten?" Diskussion gibt es noch das zu bedenken:
> Das eine ist die warme Luft, die hinein gesaugt wird ist ja das Eine, aber auch die Risikominimierung das was reinfällt (kleine Schaube etc.) oder durch ne undichte WaKü oder so was rein tropft etc.



Aber nur, wenn das Netzteil mit dem Lüfter nach oben eingebaut ist. Nach unten wirst du das nicht haben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juli 2016)

Und selbst dann ist es, wie im Falle dee Antec P180-183 trotzdem fast unmöglich,  dass von oben mehr als Luft rein kommt. 

Bei Cases, die die Montage nur mit Lüfter oben, aber unten im Case ermöglichen, ist die Gefahr tatsächlich nicht von der Hand zu weisen.


----------



## poiu (13. Juli 2016)

Die Protokolle der Prime sind Online (650-850W)

http://www.plugloadsolutions.com/ps...CO., LTD._SSR-650TD_650W_ECOS 4582_Report.pdf


----------



## Philipus II (14. Juli 2016)

Die +12V Regulierung schaut da recht kacke aus. Naja, warten wir auf Tests...


----------



## poiu (14. Juli 2016)

ja auch schon gesehen, bin gespannt wie es sich an der chroma bewährt


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2016)

Da warte ich auch drauf.


----------



## o0Julia0o (16. Juli 2016)

Habe jetzt schon mehrere BeQuiet Straight Power CM getestet. Alle bis auf eines haben ein Problem bei den VGA-Steckern. Auf dem Netzteil geht das Kabel nur sehr schwer mit viel Gewalt & Rütteln hinein.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2016)

Schon merkwürdig. Ich kenne die Probleme nicht.


----------



## Körschgen (16. Juli 2016)

Sie sind recht fest und fallen dadurch nicht von alleine wieder herraus.
Aber nichts was einen vor ein Problem stellen sollte...


----------



## chischko (16. Juli 2016)

Über welchen Zeitraum haste getestet? 
Hintergedanke: Evtl. ne schlecht fabrizierte Charge bei den Steckern des Zulieferers erwischt, wenn die alle hintereinander produziert wurden....


----------



## captain_drink (16. Juli 2016)

Bei meinem Leadex Platinum gingen die Stecker auch nur mit entsprechender Kraft rein, was ich allerdings nicht als Nachteil empfinde.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juli 2016)

Bei meinem L8 630CM ging das relativ leicht. War aber auch gebraucht. Wobei der PCIe auch schwerer reinging


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juli 2016)

o0Julia0o schrieb:


> Habe jetzt schon mehrere BeQuiet Straight Power CM getestet. Alle bis auf eines haben ein Problem bei den VGA-Steckern. Auf dem Netzteil geht das Kabel nur sehr schwer mit viel Gewalt & Rütteln hinein.



Was ja auch besser so ist und allein schon an den 12pins, die hier rein geführt werden müssen.
Ohne Widerstand würde ich mich nicht wikrlich trauen, diese Anschlüsse belasten zu wollen, ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Juli 2016)

Profi am Werk: Kaufberatung: Grafikkarten [Version 2.0] - GameStar-Pinboard


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2016)

Dafür hat er die nächsten 5 Jahre Ruhe -- oder doch nicht?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Juli 2016)

So ein E5 550 hält noch locker bis 2039.... 
Bringt keine FPS
Profis sind im MindFuck Forum auch wieder unterwegs -  L9 cm zum Neukauf empfehlen zu GTX1060/RX480+ 6600K. Den Aufpreis zum Straight Power kann man sich ja sparen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Juli 2016)

Naja, wenn es wirklich bei den Karten bleibt,  kann man das wohl gerade noch so machen,  toll ist aber wirklich anders. 

Für Gruppenregulierung ist das PP9 ja echt gut,  aber wie war das? Das Bessere ist der Feind des Guten?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Juli 2016)

Für 20 Euro weniger kann man es durchaus empfehlen. Mach das aber mal BQ!  Klar.


----------



## alexk94 (18. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

aktuell läuft in meinen PC ein 400 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Bulk Non-Modular 80+ Bronze. Das Problem ist das, ich in meinen Thermaltake Core V1 etwas zu wenig Platz für die Kabel habe und zurzeit alles mit Kabelbindern zusammengebunden. Zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes hatte ich nur ein begrenztes Budget zur Verfügung und bin davon ausgegangen, das die ganzen Kabel in die untere Kammer des Gehäuses reinpassen. 

Ich suche ein gutes Netzteil mit:
teilmodularen Kabelmanagement
max. 400 Watt, weniger ist besser, da die aktuelle Grafikkarte gegen eine rx 470 getauscht wird und der zurzeit max. Wert bei 230 Watt war.
Preis ist erstmal egal.

Das Netzteil bekommt dann meinen Bruder.

Alex


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (18. Juli 2016)

Welche HW? Deine und von deinem Bruder, nicht das der sich später für dieses "tolle" Netzteil bedankt


----------



## alexk94 (18. Juli 2016)

Ups, die habe ich vergessen. Sorry.

Ich habe das zurzeit:

Intel i5-4590
ASRock H97M-ITX/ac
16 GB Ram
1 TB HDD + 240 GB SSD
Sapphire Radeon R9 380 4 GB Nitro
sowie das schon erwähnte Netzteil + Gehäuse

Mein Bruder:
i3 4150 (später austausch gegen i5 4690K)
EVGA GTX 750 1GB
MSI Z97 Gaming 3
8GB Corsair XMS3
1TB HDD +120GB Radeon R7 SSD
Combat Power 650W (chinaböller)


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (18. Juli 2016)

Ist im NT tray echt sowenig Platz um da 2 SATA Stränge unterzubringen? Ich würd da ein E10 400W einbauen. 
Das L9 400W ist zwar Teilmodular, allerdings kannst du die Plattform eher in der Pfeife rauchen, und wenn ich bei GH filtere wäre das erste NT welches ich empfehlen würde, das E10 500W CM.
Bei deinem Bruder ist das S7 auf jedenfall eine immense Verbesserung


----------



## alexk94 (18. Juli 2016)

Wie es scheint, ist da etwas zu wenig Platz. Habe gerade nochmal reingeschaut, alle Kabel, die man nicht braucht, sind in der unteren Kammer, der Rest des Kabelbaumes, ist siehe Foto. 
Ich bin eigentlich mit den NT zufrieden, aber ich möchte etwas mehr Ordnung im PC haben.  Und was meinst du damit, das man die E9-Reihe nicht kaufen sollte?


----------



## Birbus (18. Juli 2016)

Also ich habe auch ein Core V1 und ich würde mal versuchen die kabel mehr in der unteren sektion zu verstauen, wenn man die ungenutzten zusammenlegt und vielleicht mit einem kabelbinder zusammenbindet passt das eigentlich wunderbar


----------



## alexk94 (18. Juli 2016)

Der Kabelbaum wird zurzeit von mehren Kabelbinder zusammengehalten, siehe Foto. Da Ich aber in den nächsten Wochen meine Grafikkarte sowie den CPU-Kühler wechsel, kann ich ja mal versuchen, ob ich etwas mehr Ordnung rein bekomme.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Juli 2016)

Wenn Platz beschränkt ist und Preis eine Option -> Cougar LX500
Notfalls Silverstone Strider Platinum.


----------



## alexk94 (18. Juli 2016)

Danke für die Verschläge, aber ich brauche ein max. 400 Watt NT. Ich versuche erstmal weitere Kabel in die untere Kammer zu bekommen. Ansonsten melde ich mich nochmal.

Alex


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (18. Juli 2016)

Also falls es dir um die Effi geht, soviel nehmen sich die Netzteile jetzt nicht, dass sich das sehr bemerkbar macht


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Juli 2016)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Danke für die Verschläge, aber ich brauche ein max. 400 Watt NT. Ich versuche erstmal weitere Kabel in die untere Kammer zu bekommen. Ansonsten melde ich mich nochmal.
> 
> Alex



Warum versteifst du dich so sehr auf 'max 400W'?! 
Was erhoffst du dir davon?!

Meinst du nicht auch, dass es sinnvoller wäre, auch mal andere Netzteile anzuschauen?!
Und insbesondere, wenn der Platz eng ist, auf ein nur 140mm Tiefes Gehäuse zu achten?!


----------



## alexk94 (18. Juli 2016)

Ok, hast mich überzeugt. Ich habe nur nach einen NT mit 400 mit modularen Kabelsystem gefragt, weil ich keinen NT mit mehr Watt brauche und eigentlich nur etwas mehr Ordnung in meinen Gehäuse  haben wollte.  Nach aktuellen Stand werde ich das NT behalten und einfach nur die Kabel etwas besser unterbringen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Juli 2016)

Ja, aber es gibt einfach keine 400W Netzteile mit abnehmbaren Kabeln.
Das kauft niemand, weil zu teuer...
Daher fangen die erst bei 500 oder 550W an.

Und da hab ich dir 2 brauchbare Geräte genannt, die abnehmbare Kabel haben und auch nur 140mm Tief sind...


----------



## stexo (18. Juli 2016)

Hey Leute,

rüste mir gerade einen Büro-PC in Richtung Gaming-PC um.
Mir fehlt im Prinzip nur noch die Grafikkarte, die eine RX480 oder eine 1060 wird. 
Folgendes Netzteil besitzt der PC im Moment: 
Screenshot by Lightshot

Restliche HW:
MB: Gigabyte B75M-D3V
CPU: i5-3470
16GB Ram
120GB SSD + 1 TB HDD

Sollte das inklusive der Grafikkarte reichen oder wäre es sinnvoller auf ein vernünftiges be quiet/coolermaster NT umzurüsten?
Dabei sollten jedoch 450W reichen oder?


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2016)

Der Link geht bei mir nicht.


----------



## stexo (18. Juli 2016)

Hmm komisch...

Sollte jetzt aber eigentlich gehen


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2016)

Bei mir steht das:

"Lost connection to MySQL server at 'reading authorization packet', system error: 0"


----------



## stexo (18. Juli 2016)

Habs mal woanders hochgeladen. Probier das mal.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2016)

Ach, HEC. so schlecht ist das nicht mal.
Hat das Netzteil einen PCIe Stecker? für die Grafikkarte wirst du einen brauchen. 
Hat es den, kannst du es damit mal ausprobieren. Ein neues Netzteil kannst du immer noch kaufen.


----------



## stexo (18. Juli 2016)

Also einen 6-Pol Stecker hat das Netzteil auf jeden Fall.
6+2 gibt es aber nicht.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2016)

Ich denke, dass die GTX 1060 mit einem 6 Pin kommen wird. Da kannst du dann zugreifen.


----------



## stexo (18. Juli 2016)

Okay danke.

Eventuell werd ich mir aber trotzdem das Cooler Master G450 mitbestellen. Wäre damit ja dann 1. auf der sicheren Seite und 2. wäre es gar nicht so schlecht das Kabelmanagement neu anzugehen. Mir gefällt das nicht wirklich, was die Firma gemacht hat, die den Rechner mal zusammengestellt hatte...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (18. Juli 2016)

@alexk94

Wenn es um Platz geht und dir 150mm nicht zu breit sind ... _Kannst du dir auch etwas Vollmodulares ansehen


----------



## ebastler (19. Juli 2016)

Wenn es schon so teuer wird, ist das Cooler Master V550 mit seinen 140mm und vollmodular auch interessant


----------



## Stuart0610 (19. Juli 2016)

Ich habe einen FSP Raider 750W geschenkt bekommen. Vorerst werde ich damit nur ein PC  ohne Grafikkarte betreiben. Ich weiß 750W ist viel zu viel, aber einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul. 

Nun wollte ich fragen, ob ich das Netzteil auswechseln sollte, wenn ich Ende dieses Jahres eine Grafikkarte aufrüste? Denn die Plattform ist ja anscheinend schon ziemlich alt, ich habe nur Tests von 2012/13 gefunden und ich habe keine Lust, dass mir mein PC abraucht.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2016)

Die Raider Plattform ist technisch veraltet und die großen Modelle ab 500 Watt sind echt nicht gut. Das würde ich verkaufen.


----------



## Stuart0610 (19. Juli 2016)

Aber kann man damit ein System mit (voraussichtlich) einer RX470 betreiben ohne das der PC abraucht?

Solange es funktionieren wird, werde ich es nicht verkaufen.


----------



## captain_drink (19. Juli 2016)

Eine 470 würde schon gehen. Alternativ könntest du dir vom Erlös des Raider natürlich auch ein nicht-überdimensioniertes, besseres Modell kaufen.


----------



## Stuart0610 (19. Juli 2016)

Ja schon, aber stell dir mal vor, du hättest es mir geschenkt. (Und du würdest dich nicht mit Netzteilen auskennen) Am nächsten Tag erfährst du dann, dass ich es verkauft habe und dafür was anderes gekauft habe. Würdest du davon begeistert sein? Ich glaube eher nicht so.

Es hat also eher weniger zu tun, ob es ein schlechtes Netzteil ist oder nicht. Nur wenn es mein PC in Gefahr bringen kann, werde ich es verkaufen.

Aber danke trotzdem für die Antworten!


----------



## Stuart0610 (19. Juli 2016)

Ich nehme an, dass auch eine R9 380 oder eine GTX 960 geht?


----------



## captain_drink (19. Juli 2016)

Ja, schon. Sollte man jetzt allerdings nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Juli 2016)

R9 380x für 180 ist noch ok, alles darüber zu teuer und ne 960 oder 380 müsste schon bei 150-160 liegen,  mit 4gb!


----------



## Watertouch (21. Juli 2016)

Ich habe mal eine Frage, woher kann das kommen, dass Teile des [PC-]Gehäuses unter Strom stehen?
Heute Nacht gab es mal wieder einen "kleinen Zwischenfall" mit meinem PC.
Ich wollte meine leider defekte SM951 SSD am neuen Motherboard testen um zu schauen ob nicht vllt. noch Daten zu retten sind.
Gesagt, getan.
Ich schalte den PC aus und betätige den Netzstecker. Danach nehme ich das Sidepanel ab und habe kurz das Gefühl eine Gewischt bekommen zu haben, was ich aber als Einbildung abtue.
Um an den M.2 Slot zu gelangen muss die Grafikkarte raus. Ich entferne die Stromstecker und in dem Moment in dem Ich mit dem Schraubendreher die Schraube an der Slotblende berühre, ein Knall, Licht aus, Stromschlag.
[Was das letzte angeht bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, die Syptome decken sich mit denen aus dem Internet und Aussagen von Freunden -> Herzrasen, Zittern, Taubheit]

Wie kann das sein? 
Ich meine das Gehäuse sollte doch normalerweise nicht unter Strom stehen, oder? 
Die Stromkabel der Grafikkarte waren ja schon entfernt und ein anderes Bauteil kann ich mir nicht als Übeltäter vorstellen.
Einen ähnlichen Vorfall hatte ich letztes Jahr schoneinmal mit einem CoolerMaster V850 Netzteil, damals bekam ich einen leichten Stromschlag beim Betätigen des Netzsteckers -> Kam mir nicht ungewöhnlich vor, war ja zumindest am Netzteil.

Was meint ihr, das Netzteil dürfte defekt sein, oder?
Oder haltet ihr den Stromkreis in dem Teil in dem mein PC steht für fehlerhaft?

Mein System, falls das wichtig ist:
Intel Core i7 5930K
MSI X99A SLI Plus
32GB Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4-2400
Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix
be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 850w
[-> kam vor einem halben Jahr in einem 390 2-Way Crossfire System zum Einsatz, daher überdimensioniert]
+ Bitfenix Alchemy Sleeved Cables
    -> vllt. fehlerhafte Verkabelung?

Gruß


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. Juli 2016)

Wie alt ist deine Hausinstallation? LAN oder WLAN? Mehrfachsteckdosenleiste im Einsatz? Auf welcher Unterlage steht das Case?
Benutzt du Elektrikerwerkzeug, oder den gemeingefährlichen Schrott aus´m Baumarkt?


----------



## Watertouch (21. Juli 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Wie alt ist deine Hausinstallation? LAN oder WLAN? Mehrfachsteckdosenleiste im Einsatz? Auf welcher Unterlage steht das Case?
> Benutzt du Elektrikerwerkzeug, oder den gemeingefährlichen Schrott aus´m Baumarkt?


1. Der Sicherungskasten ist von 2011 und die Leitungen von 1960.
2. LAN
3. Ja
4. Auf einem Glastisch
5. Der Schraubendreher war ein gewöhnlicher von Thermalright, ich habe ja nicht erwartet dass das Case unter Strom steht. -> Gemeingefährlich


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Juli 2016)

Viel wichtiger: 24h Überwachung der Herzaktivität, bei einem Stromschlag kann es bis zu 24h danach zu Kammerflimmern kommen. Damit ist nicht zu spaßen. 

Als nächstes wäre dann eine Prüfung des Schutzleiter sinnig, denn der liegt normal als Erdung am Case an.  Hier würde ich ansetzen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. Juli 2016)

Klassische Nullung (2 Aderkabel) oder mit Schutz? Wie mein Vorposter schrieb, ab ins Krankenhaus und durchchecken lassen


----------



## Watertouch (21. Juli 2016)

Blöde Frage, was ist der Schutzleiter?

Edit: Ist das unbedingt nötig? Sämtliche Symptome sind mittlerweile weg und mein Puls ist auf Normalstand - 76BPM.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. Juli 2016)

Wenn du Herzrasen hattest bzw ein weißes Licht gesehen hast, wäre es nicht verkehrt. Ist natürlich deine Entscheidung, aber mit Strom ist nicht zu spaßen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Juli 2016)

Das Problem ist, wenn Kammerflimmern auf tritt, hast du nur wenige Sekunden bis maximal Minuten bis du professionell reanimiert werden musst. In so nem Fall hält man sich besser in der nähe eines Defibrillators und dem geschulten Personal dazu auf


----------



## Pu244 (21. Juli 2016)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Blöde Frage, was ist der Schutzleiter?
> 
> Edit: Ist das unbedingt nötig? Sämtliche Symptome sind mittlerweile weg und mein Puls ist auf Normalstand - 76BPM.



Ein Stromschlag kann dich auch noch bis zu 24h Später ins Jenseits befördern. Das ganze ist bei 230V zwar eher selten, wenn einige Minuten/Stunden vergangen sind, aber das schreibst du, mit viel Pech, erst einmal auf deinen Grabstein. Von daher wäre es durchaus angebracht sich einmal durchecken zu lassen, zumal du ja schon Symptome gezeigt hast.

Der Schutzleiter ist eigentlich genau dafür da das soetwas nicht passiert, er leitet im Fehlerfall den Strom ab und sorgt dafür das die Sicherung auslöst. Falsch angeschlossen stehen dann alle Geräte, mit Metallgehäuse, unter Strom. Das solltest du auch überprüfen lassen, dafür gibt es den Phasenprüfer.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. Juli 2016)

Aber bitte ein ordentliches Gerät (Multimeter/Duspol) aus dem Fachhandel und kein Lügenstift aus´m Baumarkt


----------



## Watertouch (21. Juli 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Aber bitte ein ordentliches Gerät (Multimeter/Duspol) aus dem Fachhandel und kein Lügenstift aus´m Baumarkt


Bevor ich hier Equipment anschaffe kaufe ich doch eher ein neues Gehäuse, zumal professionelle Multimeter bestimmt nicht billig sind. Einen Lügenstift habe ich noch da.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. Juli 2016)

Ja, mit ~45€ biste bei analogen (ohne Batterie, mMn besser als die Digitalen) und ~80€ bei Digitalen Duspol(en?) dabei.
Das Geld ist aber gut angelegt, es gibt nichts besseres um Spannung zumessen. Denn wenn du eine klassische Nullung hast (kein Schutzleiter) und sich der Rechner über das LAN kabel Potenzial zieht, nützt ein neues Case (ausser es ist aus Holz/Kunststoff) nichts


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Edit: Ist das unbedingt nötig? Sämtliche Symptome sind mittlerweile weg und mein Puls ist auf Normalstand - 76BPM.



Damit ist nicht zu spaßen. Einen Arzt aufsuchen und nachfragen kosten nichts. Der kann das Herz mal abhören, ob sich da nicht dran geheftet hat.


----------



## chischko (21. Juli 2016)

Hierfür reicht schon nen günstiges Multimeter, wasste für geringes Geld aus'm Baumarkt kriegst.... Sowas reicht schon um mal grundsätzlich was auszumessen: Voltcraft VC130-1 Digital Multimeter Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das Kammerflimmern bahnt sich an, aber Du spürst nichts... Ab zum Arzt mit Dir, v.A. wenn es ein spürbarer Stromschlag war! 

Ein neues Gehäuse ist genauso sinnvoll wie jetzt z.B. nur ein neues Kaltgerätekabel zu nutzen: Überhaupt nicht. Wenn hier eine wieder geöffnete/geteilte klassische Nullung vorliegt (klingt stark danach, hatten das Selbe in meinem alten Hobbykeller, s. Background unten) ist das in deinem Falle *lebensgefährlich*... 
Grundsätzlich: Was ist eine klassische Nullung? Hier wird der   Schutzleiter/PE   (Grün/gelb) zusammen mit dem Nullleiter (auch Neutralleiter genannt, Farbe blau oder grau gem. DIN aber ich habe die  w ildesten Sachen gesehen, auch rot, schwarz, grün etc., v.A. bei älteren Installationen) zusammengelegt... Meist IRGENDWO in der Hausinstallation, selten direkt an der Verteilung o.Ä. sondern gerne mal in irgendwelchen Unterputzdosen oder direkt in Steckdosen o.Ä.... Heute zum Glück bei neuen Installationen verboten, früher beliebtes Mittel um Zeit und Geld zu sparen! Kabelfarben und Klassische Nullung und warum sie gefährlich ist Links. 

(Background/persönliche Erfahrung zum drüberlesen wenn interessiert: Ich habe es damals gemerkt als ein Druckerkabel an die Heizung gekommen ist: Kurzschluss, Knall, Sicherung raus... danach haben wir mal alles durch geschaut und der AR*** von Installateur hat einfach mal Mist gebaut und uns alle in Lebenegefahr gebracht (Mutter, Vater, Schwester, mich).... Wir hatten nur Glück, dass niemad gleichzeitig ein Metallgehäuse und die Heizung angefasst hat und wir Teppich, Trittschallschutz, Venylboden, Kleber, Beton als Untergrund hatten... sonst: HOSSA!!!... Das Metallgehäuse hat sich auch immer komisch "angefühlt" ... wenn ich über den lackierten Bereich gefasst habe hat es immer so leicht "vibriert" und die Metallschrauben wenn man angefast hat hat man schon was gespürt... wie gesagt: riesiges Glück gehabt!!)

Bei Dir an der Installation ist grundsätzlich irgendwas falsch, sonst dürfte ein Metallgehäuse nicht unter Strom stehen (Vermutung: Brücke fehlt irgendwo bzw. die Nullung wurde wieder aufgelöst, somit sind die nachfolgenden Steckdosen hochgefährlich, weil der PE und NL wieder getrennt wurden und somit die Metallgehäuse etc. unter Spannung stehen)! Das muss sich ein Meister/Elektriker o.Ä. dringend anschauen und ändern! Du riskierst extrem viel, v.A. mit evtl. noch anderen Personen im Haushalt... Wenn Du Mieter bist kommt der Vermieter i.d.R. dafür auf! 
Nochmal: Das ist lebensgefährlich und deiner Art zu antworten entnehme ich eine gewisse Letargie, Geiz am falschen Ende und Fahrlässigkeit! Das ist nicht zu unterschätzen! TU WAS!!!


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

Erinnert mich leicht an einen Elektriker Pfusch, der bei einem Bekannten von mir den Wintergarten versorgt hat.
Der hat die Lampen so angeschlossen, dass Phase an der Fassung ist und Null innen ist. Also genau anders herum als normal.
Fällt an sich nicht auf, wenn das Licht ausgeschaltet ist, aber wenn man es einschaltet und dann die Fassung anfasst, kann man schon eine abkriegen. Echt fahrlässig.


----------



## poiu (21. Juli 2016)

Falls sich einer fragt wo der Test zum Seasonic Prime bleibt, ist fertig aber vorerst auf eis gelegt, bekommen zweites Sample  dauert wieder 10 Jahre


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (21. Juli 2016)

Und du darfst natürlich nicht sagen, was mit dem ersten nicht gestimmt hat?


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Falls sich einer fragt wo der Test zum Seasonic Prime bleibt, ist fertig aber vorerst auf eis gelegt, bekommen zweites Sample  dauert wieder 10 Jahre



Das erste Sample ist durch den Test gefallen, oder was?


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Juli 2016)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage, woher kann das kommen, dass Teile des [PC-]Gehäuses unter Strom stehen?


Fehlender Schutzleiter.
SOFORT einen Elektroinstallateur beauftragen, die Installation zu checken!

Das Netzteil selbst ist geerdet und Masse = Schutzleiter. Eigentlich...


----------



## Watertouch (21. Juli 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Fehlender Schutzleiter.
> SOFORT einen Elektroinstallateur beauftragen, die Installation zu checken!
> 
> Das Netzteil selbst ist geerdet und Masse = Schutzleiter. Eigentlich...


Würdest du mir bitte vorher wenigstens erklären was ein Schutzleiter ist, damit ich wenigstens die ganze Problematik durchschauen kann? ^^

@Threshold @Stefan_Payne 
Die Straße in der ich wohne umfasst ca. 90 Häuser die damals als Siedlung der Engländer gebaut worden sind. Jedes Haus ist 1 zu 1 identisch, aber nur hier ist das ein Problem?
Ist es möglich dass das nur den Stromkreis für das eine Zimmer [sonst nirgendwo aufgetreten] betrifft? Oder ist automatisch das ganze Kabelsystem im Haus fehlerhaft? Sorry aber bei jeglichem guten Willen, ich kann es mir nicht leisten sämtliche Leitungen austauschen zu lassen, ich oder eher gesagt meine Eltern sind Eigentümer.

edit2: @chischko ich bin wie erwähnt bereits im Besitz eines solchen Multimeters, wie muss ich das einstellen und wo muss ich messen?


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

Der Schutzleiter ist dazu da, dass Lebewesen keinen Stromschlag bekommen. 
Bei einer vernünftigen Installation kannst du einen laufenden Fön in die Badewanne werfen und das stört dich nicht, denn bevor du einen elektrischen Schlag bekommst, hat der Schutzleiter schon ausgelöst.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. Juli 2016)

Der Schutzleiter ist ein Spannungsfreier Leiter, der im Fehlerfall als Null fungiert und den Strom abtransportiert und nicht an einer Stelle (dein Case) lässt, Laienhaft gesprochen. Wenn ein RCD (Eigentlich Pflicht in neueren Anlagen) verbaut ist, löst dieser aus, und trennt den Strom komplett


----------



## dsdenni (21. Juli 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Der Schutzleiter ist ein Spannungsfreier Leiter, der im Fehlerfall als Null fungiert und den Strom abtransportiert und nicht an einer Stelle (dein Case) lässt, Laienhaft gesprochen. Wenn ein RCD (Eigentlich Pflicht in neueren Anlagen) verbaut ist, löst dieser aus, und trennt den Strom komplett


Könnte ein RCD denn nicht auch ohne PE laufen? Der überwacht doch den Stromfluss zwischen L1/2/3 - N. Oder vertausch ich gerade was? 

Watertouchs Stromkasten: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er meinte das der RCD ausgelöst hat.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Juli 2016)

Wo wir bei E Installationen sind: ich hab hier einen EasyAcc Doppellader (4,8 A) 
Wenn man den einsteckt, gibt es unten in Der Steckdose (bei den Kontakten) einen Funken. Hab das schon in Küche und meinem Zimmer getestet. Bis jetzt habe ich das nur ab und an beim einstecken von größeren PC Netzteilen beobachtet. 
Muss das so oder ist da was falsch?


----------



## poiu (21. Juli 2016)

Das mit dem Stromschlag ist nicht zu unterschätzen, vorallem wenn die Installation ggf defekt aufweist, sollte für die Zukunft wirklich überprüft werden. 

Besser Vor als Nachsicht. 



willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> Und du darfst natürlich nicht sagen, was mit dem ersten nicht gestimmt hat?



es gab eine sehr geringe Abweichung bei Effizienz (unter 0,5%) und die Spannungen sind auf der 3,3/5V um über 1% abgefallen die 12V lag unter 0,5% Spannugnsabfall die war super. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Das erste Sample ist durch den Test gefallen, oder was?



eigentlich nicht, aber Ss war mit dem Ergebnis unzufrieden und vermutet das dass Sample defekt ist, deshalb haben die uns gebeten das nicht online zu stellen.


----------



## Philipus II (21. Juli 2016)

Die Tweak  Tests sind halt anspruchsvoller und präziser als andere...


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> eigentlich nicht, aber Ss war mit dem Ergebnis unzufrieden und vermutet das dass Sample defekt ist, deshalb haben die uns gebeten das nicht online zu stellen.



Hört sich aber eher nach befohlen an.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. Juli 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Könnte ein RCD denn nicht auch ohne PE laufen? Der überwacht doch den Stromfluss zwischen L1/2/3 - N. Oder vertausch ich gerade was?
> 
> Watertouchs Stromkasten:
> 
> ...



Schon ja. Aber ohne Schutzleiter dauert die Auslösung halt bis jmd den Strom abfließen lässt. Im ungünstigsten Fall über den eigenen Körper. Das NT zieht halt abfließenden Strom über den Schutzkontakt des Kaltgerätesteckers wieder ins bzw auf´s Gehäuse.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hört sich aber eher nach befohlen an.


Ein wenig nach: 
Das passt uns nicht lieber ein anderes Gerät da können wir besser mit glänzen...


----------



## poiu (21. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hört sich aber eher nach befohlen an.



eigentlich nicht, wir hätten das raus prügeln können, aber wozu wenn da wirklich ein defekt vorliegt muss ich da kein Fass aufmachen. 

Die Werte sind meiner Meinung nach super oder findest du zwischen 1-2% Spannungsabfall bei  5%-100% Last schlecht^^ 

Ich hab euch nur mitgeteilt weil ich hier ja angekündigt hatte das wir sample haben.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ein wenig nach:
> Das passt uns nicht lieber ein anderes Gerät da können wir besser mit glänzen...



Stimmt auch wieder.
Jetzt kriegen die Jungs ein vorher getestetes, extra dafür gefertigtes Sample, das das perfekt ist und hoch gejubelt wird, während der Markt nur den billigen Abklatsch kriegt.
Schon ist Seasonic unten durch.



poiu schrieb:


> Die Werte sind meiner Meinung nach super oder findest du zwischen 1-2% Spannungsabfall bei  5%-100% Last schlecht^^



Ich sehe das als Tendenz. Wer weiß, wie das bei 101% Last ist.


----------



## captain_drink (21. Juli 2016)

Erste Reviews zum Prime trudeln ein:
Seasonic PRIME 750W Titanium im Test - Hardwareluxx
Seasonic Prime 750W Titanium Power Supply Review | KitGuru
HARDOCP - Seasonic PRIME 750W - Seasonic Flagship PRIME 750W Power Supply Review


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

Du hast 2x den gleichen Link drin.


----------



## poiu (21. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sehe das als Tendenz. Wer weiß, wie das bei 101% Last ist.



5%spannugnsabfall sidn alut ATX erlaubt da müsstest das NT um 100% überlasten


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. Juli 2016)

Dann nimmt man halt n´ grösseres Gefäß, ähh Netzteil


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Juli 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> eigentlich nicht, wir hätten das raus prügeln können, aber wozu wenn da wirklich ein defekt vorliegt muss ich da kein Fass aufmachen.


Richtig, wie es bei einigen US-Amerikanischen Publikationen und auch einigen aus anderen Ländern üblich ist 
Aber natürlich nur bei bestimmten Firmen, bei anderen schaut man dann weg...


----------



## poiu (21. Juli 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Richtig, wie es bei einigen US-Amerikanischen Publikationen und auch einigen aus anderen Ländern üblich ist
> Aber natürlich nur bei bestimmten Firmen, bei anderen schaut man dann weg...



So ei nfass kann einem dann auch um die Ohren fliegen


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Juli 2016)

Verstehe auch nicht, warum man wegen jedem Furz ein Netzteil flamen muss, und auch die Spannungsregulation sowie Restwelligkeit hypen bis zum Mond. Macht einfach keinen Sinn...
Genau wie das Fass mit der Holdup Time...
Klar verfehlen einige Netzteile das, aber der Sinn davon ist eh, dass die Zeit, die Offline UPS zum einschalten benötigen, zu überbrücken...

Das ist einfach nur Bullshit, wegen dem ganzen Zeugs ein Fass aufzumachen...

Was aber wirklich ein Fass verdient hätte, wären die z.T. nicht vorhandenen Schutzschaltungen bei vielen Netzteilen, insbesondere mit 8pin Sicherungschip. DAS verdient ein Fass. Eben weil das auch nicht ungefährlich ist.

Der Rest von einem Netzteil ist Pille-Palle...


----------



## poiu (21. Juli 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Verstehe auch nicht, warum man wegen jedem Furz ein Netzteil flamen muss, und auch die Spannungsregulation sowie Restwelligkeit hypen bis zum Mond. Macht einfach keinen Sinn...
> Genau wie das Fass mit der* Holdup Time.*..
> Klar verfehlen einige Netzteile das, aber der Sinn davon ist eh, dass die Zeit, die Offline UPS zum einschalten benötigen, zu überbrücken...
> 
> Das ist einfach nur Bullshit, wegen dem ganzen Zeugs ein Fass aufzumachen....



hahah wenn da die Leute die hold up korrekt messen würden xD die meisten messen Blödsinn


----------



## Pu244 (21. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei einer vernünftigen Installation kannst du einen laufenden Fön in die Badewanne werfen und das stört dich nicht, denn bevor du einen elektrischen Schlag bekommst, hat der Schutzleiter schon ausgelöst.



Nein, nein und nochmal nein!

Das macht der FI Schalter und der muß erst einmal da sein, bei älteren Installationen ist er das definitiv nicht. Im übrigen haben nur Föne mit Metallgehäuse einen Schutzleiter.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Nein, nein und nochmal nein!
> 
> Das macht der FI Schalter und der muß erst einmal da sein, bei älteren Installationen ist er das definitiv nicht. Im übrigen haben nur Föne mit Metallgehäuse einen Schutzleiter.



Dann Wasserkocher.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Juli 2016)

Fragt sich, wer Wasserkocher in eine Badewanne schmeißt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Juli 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> hahah wenn da die Leute die hold up korrekt messen würden xD die meisten messen Blödsinn


Das kommt noch dazu, dass das ganze nicht so easy ist und viel bullshit gemessen wurde...
UNd dann macht man 'nen Fass auf und behauptet, dass die Holdup Time nicht eingehalten wurde...

Aber das ist ehrlich gesagt eh relativ egal. Mir persönlich ist es wesentlich wichtiger dass alle Schutzschaltungen vorhanden sind als dass irgendwelche Holdup Times eingehalten werden. Auch Restwelligkeit ist mir nicht soo wichtig...


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Fragt sich, wer Wasserkocher in eine Badewanne schmeißt.



Also, der Hamster hatte damals keine Probleme.


----------



## poiu (21. Juli 2016)

Außerdem bin ich eigentlich gänzlich gegen Fass aufmachen und Clickbait Bild Titel alle " ...auf Kante gebaut" 

wir sind dafür da euch die Werte aufzuarbeiten, zu präsentieren  und ein seriöses Fazit mit Pro und Contra zu schreiben. Ihr könnt da gerne Fass aufmachen, am liebsten würde ich aktuell wegen Geizhals ein Fass aufmachen, aber das ist auch Zeitverschwendung!


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

Geizhals? Was meinst du?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Juli 2016)

Wichtig ist vor allem meiner Meinung nach Schutzschaltungen (hatte schon mit dem Thermaltake genug Erfahrung mit versagenden Schutzschaltungen), dann eine vernünftige Spannungsregulation ( idealerweise halt Indy reguliert), vertrauenswürdig gefertigt mit funktionierender Qualitätskontrolle (CWT mit Enermax -  raus), Restwelligkeit mit guten Chancen dass die in absehbarer Zeit ähnlich bleibt (Filterkondensatoren nicht gleich nach 3-4 Jahren am röcheln), natürlich Lautstärke und eine gewisse Langlebigkeit. 
Was da mit Geizhals los ist, interessiert mich jetzt auch. Geht es um die Community oder noch mal was anderes?


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Auch Restwelligkeit ist mir nicht soo wichtig...



Na ja, die Restwelligkeit sollte nicht zum Mond schießen, wenn das Netzteil bei 95% Last oder so ankommt.
Innerhalb der möglichen Belastung und auch darüber hinaus, bis eben die Schutzschaltungen greifen, sollte die Restwelligkeit schon stimmen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Juli 2016)

Also nicht so Silverstone SST ST50F ES mäßig. 
Thema Festplatten. 
Im Alter wird das ja auch nicht besser, vor allem wenn die Caps am verrecken sind.


----------



## chischko (21. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Schutzleiter ist dazu da, dass Lebewesen keinen Stromschlag bekommen.
> Bei einer vernünftigen Installation kannst du einen laufenden Fön in die Badewanne werfen und das stört dich nicht, denn bevor du einen elektrischen Schlag bekommst, hat der Schutzleiter schon ausgelöst.



Das ist ebenso unsinnig wie gefährlich! 
Grundsätzlich hat der Schutzleiter zwar die Aufgabe einen künstlichen Kurzschluss herbeizuführen, wenn ein stromführendes Teil an das Metallgehäuse o.Ä. kommt, damit die Sicherung auslöst weil zu viel Strom (meist: >16 Ampere) ohne Widerstand plötzlich fließt... ABER: 
Die klassische Sicherung ist zunächst nichts anderes als ein Leitungsschutzschalter und hat ebenfalls eine gwisse Auslösezeit, der davor schützen soll, dass über eine Leitung zu viel Strom fließt und die Installation und/oder angeschlossene Geräte dadurch schaden nehmen. Mehr nicht. 
Hier kommt zusätzlich noch der sog. FI ins Spiel: Das ist eine Art "Fehlerstromdetektor" der (verereinfacht gesagt) die Summe des ausgehenden und eingehenden Stroms deines Hausanschlusses misst... weicht das voneinander um mehr als (meist) 30mA ab löst er aus und trennt alle 3 Phasen vom Netz... Damit ist z.B. sichergestellt, dass Du z.B. gleichzeitig an eine separat geerdete Heizung und ein stromführendes Teil/Kabel tatschen kannst und dennoch nicht komplett gegrillt wirst ... denn dein innerer Widerstand in Kombination mit z.B. Lack auf der Heizung, trockene Haut, ggf. weitere Widerstände "in" der Heizung können durchaus dafür sorgen, dass der Stromfluss unter den berühmten 16 Ampere bleibt da der Gesamtwiderstand einfach zu hoch ist bzw. die Sicherung/Leitungsschutzschaltung erst auslöst, wenn die 16A erreicht sind davor biste aber schon negrillt bzw. dein Herz hat dermaßen Schaden genommen, dasses zu spät oder zumindest lebensgefährlich sein kann.

Edit: BTW: Bereits 100mA (0,1A) können bereits lebensgefährlich sein!


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

Vielleicht missverständlich ausgedrückt. Ich meine den FI Schutzschalter und nicht einen klassischen Sicherungsautomaten, den man zu mehreren im Sicherungskasten stecken hat.


----------



## chischko (21. Juli 2016)

Der Schutzleiter grüßt den FI aber nur aus der Ferne...


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Der Schutzleiter grüßt den FI aber nur aus der Ferne...



Sofern vernünftig verbaut, kann sowas wie beschrieben aber dann nicht passieren.


----------



## chischko (21. Juli 2016)

Nochmal: Schutzleiter und FI sind zwei völlig unabhängige Schutzeinrichtungen... 
Der FI hängt nirgendwo am Schutzleiter und andersrum...


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Nochmal: Schutzleiter und FI sind zwei völlig unabhängige Schutzeinrichtungen...
> Der FI hängt nirgendwo am Schutzleiter und andersrum...



Das weiß ich.


----------



## iGameKudan (21. Juli 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wo wir bei E Installationen sind: ich hab hier einen EasyAcc Doppellader (4,8 A)
> Wenn man den einsteckt, gibt es unten in Der Steckdose (bei den Kontakten) einen Funken. Hab das schon in Küche und meinem Zimmer getestet. Bis jetzt habe ich das nur ab und an beim einstecken von größeren PC Netzteilen beobachtet.
> Muss das so oder ist da was falsch?



Das würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren... Das Kabel (so ein Eurostecker-Teil), welches von der Steckdose zum Ladeteil meines Surface-Tablets geht (das ist NICHT das Originalkabel, welches zurückgerufen wurde), verursacht auch an nahezu jeder Steckdose einen mehr oder weniger großen Funken.


----------



## BlackAcetal (21. Juli 2016)

Das selbe tritt bei meinem Netzteil Kaltgeräte Stecker auf. Aber auch nur da


----------



## chischko (21. Juli 2016)

Dieser Funke beim Einstecken ist normal... 
Das liegt an der Frequenz der Wechselspannung ... Man müsste genau DANN Kontakt bekommen, wenn der richtige Wert ("Sinusberg") anliegt... 

Eine etwas vereinfachte Erklärung liefert Google: (Quelle: Warum blitzt es beim Notebook-Netzteil? - administrator.de) 

"_bei dem "Blitz" in der Steckdose handelt es sich nicht um eine Überspannung.
Netzteile (insbesondere die gebräuchlichen Schaltnetzteile) haben zum  Glätten und stabilisieren der Ausgangsspannung meist recht große  Kondensatoren eingebaut. Diese "ziehen" im entladenen Zustand einen sehr  großen (Lade-)Strom, was den besagten Funken auslöst.
Da dieses Verhalten normal ist, sind die Netzteile dafür ausgelegt und es stellt auch kein Problem dar.
Der einzige "Schaden" ist dabei ein minimaler Abbrand an den Kontakten  der Steckdose und des Steckers - dieser ist aber vernachlässigbar klein_."

Das tritt eigentlich nur bei älteren Exempleren (ich sag mal 5 Jahre+) auf... die neueren sind mit einem kleinen Schutzmechanismus ausgestattet, der das vermeidet... 
Im Studium wusste ich mal woran genau das liegt etc., aber das ist zu lang her... 

Grundsätzlich: Ungefährlich und normal. Die Steckdosenleiste/Steckdose sollte natürlich nicht in einem geschlossenen Raum der mit höchstbrennbarem Gas gefüllt ist betrieben werden oder direkt in der Nähe von Ultrahochentzündlichen Flüsigkeiten, da hier tatsächlich ein Funke generiert wird... ansonsten in "normaler" Umgebung absolut unbedenklich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juli 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Außerdem bin ich eigentlich gänzlich gegen Fass aufmachen und Clickbait Bild Titel alle " ...auf Kante gebaut"


Dazu hätte ich jetzt am liebsten einen Link präsentiert. Leider hab ich auch vergessen einen Screenshot davon zu machen.

Aber der Herr, wo für den Titel verantwortlich war, hat sich ziemlich geoutet...
Mich ziemlich beleidigt/angegriffen und zielich miese Dinge geschrieben (u.A, dass ich nicht in der Lage bin, Tests zu schreiben, naja, ich glaube, das seht ihr anders, oder? 
Und auch las sich das, was er so schrieb auch noch so, als ob der überhaupt keine Ahnung hätte, was DX12/Vulkan überhaupt bringen sollen.



poiu schrieb:


> wir sind dafür da euch die Werte aufzuarbeiten, zu präsentieren  und ein seriöses Fazit mit Pro und Contra zu schreiben. Ihr könnt da gerne Fass aufmachen, am liebsten würde ich aktuell wegen Geizhals ein Fass aufmachen, aber das ist auch Zeitverschwendung!


Joa, dem kann ich mich nur anschließen...

Was sich einige rausnehmen, ist einfach nur unter aller Sau...



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, die Restwelligkeit sollte nicht zum Mond schießen, wenn das Netzteil bei 95% Last oder so ankommt.
> Innerhalb der möglichen Belastung und auch darüber hinaus, bis eben die Schutzschaltungen greifen, sollte die Restwelligkeit schon stimmen.


Ja, meinte ja im Rahmen der Spezifikationen, selbstverständlich...

Aber wie einige Netzteile bewerten und nieder machen, nur weil die Restwelligkeit z.B. 80mV auf +12V beträgt geht gar nicht.
Klar kann man dann erwähnen, dass das ganze dann im Vergleich zu den Mittbewerbern eher nicht so gut abschneidet...

Oder die Spannungsregulation zum größten Punkt der Bewertung zu machen, so dass du, wenn du nicht gerade 1% Regulation und unter 10mV Restwelligkeit hast, bei einer 30% Wertung endest...

Und Schutzschaltungen werden einfach mal komplett ignoriert...
Dafür aber sogar schon Teapo Kondensatoren gebasht...

Aber, wie sagt man so schön: Eine gute Schaltung braucht keine hochwertigen Kondensatoren.
Die braucht man nur, wenn das ganze stark (thermisch) belastet wird...


----------



## Pu244 (22. Juli 2016)

Wow,
das Prime schein wohl offenbar das non plus Ultra zu sein. Extrem gute Spannungsregelung, alle Schutzschaltungen sind vorhanden, ultimative Effizienz, 10 Jahre Garantie, leise, arbeitet bei 50°C usw..  Das die sich um die Stützzeit gekümmert haben ist auch gut, ich hoffe das andere Hersteller da nachziehen, auch wenn es mich mit meiner VI USV nicht betrifft. In jedem Fall hat Listan jetzt einiges das sie am DPP 12 verbessern können und es gab einige die beim DDP P11 dachten es ginge nicht besser, auch die anderen Hersteller werden sich daran messen müssen..

Lediglich das es Single Rail ist wirkt leicht störend und eine digitale Überwachung wäre auch nett gewesen (man will ja wissen was sein Netzteil so zieht). Die schwarzen Flachbandkabel sind Geschmackssache, ich mag eher die bunten, da weiß man mit was man es zu tun hat.

Erinnert mich irgendwie an mein X-460FL, damals das beste auf dem Markt und auch heute noch sehr gut, wobei das Prime dann doch einiges drauflegt.


----------



## poiu (22. Juli 2016)

Die Fanless Variante erscheint übrigens wohl erst im neuen Jahr.

Die Spannungsregulation am EPS Stecker war einfach O_o der betrug selbst bei dem "defektne NT" 0,03V

Ich bin echt gespannt auf das Ersatzgerät


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> In jedem Fall hat Listan jetzt einiges das sie am DPP 12 verbessern können und es gab einige die beim DDP P11 dachten es ginge nicht besser, auch die anderen Hersteller werden sich daran messen müssen..



Das P11 ist ja nicht perfekt. Aber das P12 wird sicher auch in Titanium kommen. Dafür muss es aber erst mal eine Grundlage geben. So schnell wird das also nicht passieren.
Ansonsten sieht das Prime schon sehrt gut aus. Bin mal gespannt, wie die Preise sind. Es nützt nichts, wenns sehr gut ist, aber das 600 Watt Modell dann 150€ kostet oder so.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Lediglich das es Single Rail ist wirkt leicht störend und eine digitale Überwachung wäre auch nett gewesen (man will ja wissen was sein Netzteil so zieht). Die schwarzen Flachbandkabel sind Geschmackssache, ich mag eher die bunten, da weiß man mit was man es zu tun hat.



Das digitale Zeugs sehe ich eher als sinnlos an. Sowas braucht einfach niemand.
Und die schwarzen Flachbandkabel sind eher ein no Go. Aber scheinbar will jeder die haben.


----------



## Icedaft (22. Juli 2016)

Ich hoffe ja mal, das die Preise sich noch normalisieren: 

Seasonic Prime Titanium 650W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Seasonic Prime Titanium 750W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

...


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2016)

und ich rechne mit 150€ für das kleine Modell. 
Mal sehen, ob ich mich nicht doch geirrt habe.


----------



## poiu (22. Juli 2016)

ich habe doch gesagt das die über 200€ liegen


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2016)

Dann sind die aber völlig uninteressant.


----------



## poiu (22. Juli 2016)

Ich denkde die Prime platinum und Co werden für die masse interessanter sein ,aber da sieht man es das die paar % immer teurer werden.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Ich denkde die Prime platinum und Co werden für die masse interessanter sein ,aber da sieht man es das die paar % immer teurer werden.



Was kommt eigentlich nach Titanium?
Oder wird das mal neu aufgerollt und fängt das mit 90+ an?


----------



## poiu (22. Juli 2016)

viel kommt da nicht außer das die NT bei kleineren lasten effizienter werden, ist irgendwann das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht. 

Dann wird es interessant wie sich die NT entwickeln wenn platinum 50€ kostet


----------



## chischko (22. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was kommt eigentlich nach Titanium?
> Oder wird das mal neu aufgerollt und fängt das mit 90+ an?


Nein... das geht mit Diamant weiter und wenn wir bei 100% Wirkungsgrad angekommen sind geht es in identischer absteigender Reihenfolge wieder bergab... 
Jawohl irgendwann sind wir so weit, dass NTs Energie erzeugen und nen Wirkungsgrad von 100+% haben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Juli 2016)

Das Kabel am PC dient dann der Stromeinspeisung ins Netz, was?


----------



## chischko (22. Juli 2016)

Richtig! Wenigstens einer versteht mich! 
Demnächst führen wir hier Diskussionen a la: "1000 Euro Gamer PC: Wann hat er sich amortisiert mit nem -500W Netzteil? (Jawohl MINUS 500W!)"


----------



## -sori- (22. Juli 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Richtig! Wenigstens einer versteht mich!
> Demnächst führen wir hier Diskussionen a la: "1000 Euro Gamer PC: Wann hat er sich amortisiert mit nem -500W Netzteil? (Jawohl MINUS 500W!)"



Gab doch mal irgendwo son Netzteil, angeblich bestehend aus Solarzellen und 110% Effizienz 😂


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juli 2016)

im Jonnyguru Forum behauptet ein Reviewer, dass das E10 ev. kein DC-DC hätte, Zitat:


> BTW discussion couple months ago suggested the unit has DC-DC switchers, that is why I opted for it actually. I can already leak an information it is not the case.



Ja, nee, is klar...


----------



## the_leon (22. Juli 2016)

aber das l9 is ja so toll, das hat praktisch auch DC-Dc und kein Gruppe

Quelle: JonnyGuru Forum


----------



## Pu244 (22. Juli 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Die Fanless Variante erscheint übrigens wohl erst im neuen Jahr.



Dann aber mit 600W, wobei ich mir langfristig mehr erwarte, 750W und mehr, sollten da passiv schon drin sein.



Threshold schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wie die Preise sind. Es nützt nichts, wenns sehr gut ist, aber das 600 Watt Modell dann 150€ kostet oder so.


Da das DPP DP 11 550W schon 135€ kostet wären selbst 150€ für 550W (aktiv gekühlt) durchaus gerechtfertigt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das digitale Zeugs sehe ich eher als sinnlos an. Sowas braucht einfach niemand.



Sehe ich nicht so, zumindest wenn man es Sinnvoll implementiert. Wenn man es richtig aufzieh,tdann könnte sich das Netzteil mit dem PC abstimmen und z.B. veranlassen bei Überlast Dinge wie die CPU oder Graka zu drosseln und den Nutzer zu warenen. Eventuell können Netzteile sich irgendwann selbst überwachen und ihren eigenen Defekt vorhersagen (und dann natürlich auch drosseln), das würde die Sache erheblich vereinfachen. Am besten gießt man das im nächsten großen ATX Standard ein (der mal endlich kommen sollte, zu tun gäbe es genug).

Bis dahin ist das ganze durchaus eine tolle Sache, so sagt mir z.B. meine USV was der ganze Krempel im letzten Monat oder Jahr so verbraucht hat und auch die aktuelle Auslastung kann ich immer sehen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Was kommt eigentlich nach Titanium?
> Oder wird das mal neu aufgerollt und fängt das mit 90+ an?



Das wollten sie schon bei Platinum machen, da wäre es ja durchaus logisch gewesen von 90+ zu reden, hat sich aber dann eben doch nicht durchgesetzt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was kommt eigentlich nach Titanium?


Wahrscheinlich Unobtanium


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Nein... das geht mit Diamant weiter und wenn wir bei 100% Wirkungsgrad angekommen sind geht es in identischer absteigender Reihenfolge wieder bergab...
> Jawohl irgendwann sind wir so weit, dass NTs Energie erzeugen und nen Wirkungsgrad von 100+% haben



Ich warte auf das Wlan Netzteil, das den Strom kabellos überträgt. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich Unobtanium



Adamantium oder Vibranium?


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juli 2016)

Falls ihrs noch nicht wusstet, wisst ihrs jetzt 
Geheimnis Spannungswandler | 3DCenter.org


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Juli 2016)

Und Cichkos Idee ist dann "Unumpentium"? (Oder wie heißt das Zeug der UFO-Verschwörungstheoretiker?


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juli 2016)

Gibt es nicht (mehr), das wäre Mc -> Moscovium

Guggsu hier:
New Elements Named - Periodic Table of Videos - YouTube

Ist wohl noch nicht 100%ig Offiziell, aber bald wirds wohl sein...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Juli 2016)

Nein, ich rede von dem Element, dass angeblich als Treibstoff dienen kann. Das ist herstellbar, das ist wohl sicher.

Edit: Nr. 115 im Periodensystem


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juli 2016)

Ja, ich auch, guggsu Link 

und einseinsfünf gibt es nunmal nicht mehr, das wurde mit Moscovium benamt...


----------



## ich111 (22. Juli 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> im Jonnyguru Forum behauptet ein Reviewer, dass das E10 ev. kein DC-DC hätte, Zitat:
> 
> 
> Ja, nee, is klar...


Der Behauptet jetzt auch, dass die Kondensatoren  für den Müll sind.

Is halt kein japanese
Wenn es die billigsten japanischen wären wärs perfekt


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Da das DPP DP 11 550W schon 135€ kostet wären selbst 150€ für 550W (aktiv gekühlt) durchaus gerechtfertigt.



Dann muss es aber auch die Ausstattung des P11 bieten.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so, zumindest wenn man es Sinnvoll implementiert. Wenn man es richtig aufzieh,tdann könnte sich das Netzteil mit dem PC abstimmen und z.B. veranlassen bei Überlast Dinge wie die CPU oder Graka zu drosseln und den Nutzer zu warenen. Eventuell können Netzteile sich irgendwann selbst überwachen und ihren eigenen Defekt vorhersagen (und dann natürlich auch drosseln), das würde die Sache erheblich vereinfachen. Am besten gießt man das im nächsten großen ATX Standard ein (der mal endlich kommen sollte, zu tun gäbe es genug).



Ich brauche weder US Robotics noch Skynet im Rechner. 



Pu244 schrieb:


> Bis dahin ist das ganze durchaus eine tolle Sache, so sagt mir z.B. meine USV was der ganze Krempel im letzten Monat oder Jahr so verbraucht hat und auch die aktuelle Auslastung kann ich immer sehen.



Will ich wissen, was mein Rechner im Jahr an Strom zieht?
Nein, denn sonst würde ich den nie einschalten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Juli 2016)

ich111 schrieb:


> Der Behauptet jetzt auch, dass die Kondensatoren  für den Müll sind.
> 
> Is halt kein japanese
> Wenn es die billigsten japanischen wären wärs perfekt


Ja, das ist ja gerade das bekloppte...

Die ach so geyhpten NCC KZE haben ja auch nur etwa 4000h Halbwertzeit, die SJ, die beim E10 zum Einsatz kommen, sind auch noch gleichwertig zu den NCC KZE...

Aber ich hab hier ja auch 'nen Thread erstellt, über Kondensatoren...
Die Kurzfassung davon ist:

Man muss auch immer die Umgebung, in der der Kondensator betrieben wird, beachten...
Denn in eine gut geplante Schaltung, kannst den letzten Rotz an Kondensatoren einbauen und trotzdem sind die nach 'nem halben Jahr nicht im Eimer...

Aber, wie du schon sagtest, sind halt nicht von einer japanischen Firma, müssen also schlechter sein. Auch wenn sie aus der gleichen Fabrik kommen und die gleichen Materialien verwenden...


----------



## Pu244 (23. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann muss es aber auch die Ausstattung des P11 bieten.



Von der Ausstattung her ist Seasonic meines Wissens nach 1A, zumindest war das bei meinem X-460FL so. Es wäre interessant ob man noch die alten Kabel weiter benutzen kann, so könnte man die dämlichen Flachbandkabel umgehen. Die PCIe Stecker sind auch alle einzel als 6+2 ausgeführt, obwohl es nicht unbedingt schlecht wäre wenn Seasonic, zur besseren Auslastung optional, auch noch Versionen mit jeweils zwei 6+2 Steckern pro Strang anbietet (dann könnten sie den Vorteil von Singlerail auch einmal wirklich ausspielen). Außerdem frage ich mich warum kein Hersteller auf die Idee gekommen ist Kabel mit 5, 7 oder gar 10 Molex/SATA Steckern anzubieten, dann könnte man sich die Sache mit den Adaptern endgültig sparen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich brauche weder US Robotics noch Skynet im Rechner.



Ich glaube da ist ein intelligentes Netzteil dein geringstes Problem, da solltest du dich konsequent an Hardware der 80er halten und alles andere Konsequent im Inselbetrieb fahren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Juli 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, ich auch, guggsu Link
> 
> und einseinsfünf gibt es nunmal nicht mehr, das wurde mit Moscovium benamt...


Alsocdie Ordnungszahlen bleiben,  da kann der Name geändert werden wie die Wissenschaft mag.

Aber Moscovium klingt als Netzteilklasse einfach schei*e.


----------



## chischko (23. Juli 2016)

Da bin ich eher für Kryptonit.... Oder Vibranium oder eben Unobtanium... klingt alles viel cooler!


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die ach so geyhpten NCC KZE haben ja auch nur etwa 4000h Halbwertzeit, die SJ, die beim E10 zum Einsatz kommen, sind auch noch gleichwertig zu den NCC KZE...



Da haben wir es.
Also ist das E10 doch für den Arsch und taugt nichts. 
Verdammt, meine Umschläge.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Juli 2016)

Uuuh, schnell das E10 gegen das Corsair TX650 V2 semipassiv austauschen. Das hat bestimmt japanische Caps.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (23. Juli 2016)

Habe die Woche ein edison m 450w gekauft, da es für 59,90 im angebot war(bzw. ist bei K&M auch noch im angebot  ), hab ich ne gute wahl getroffen? 

betrieben wird ein i5 6400 und im moment noch eine radeon 5970


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Juli 2016)

Ja, das ist ein Sesonic G450 mit angeblich leiserer Lüfterkurve.
Für das Geld top!


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2016)

microwilli schrieb:


> betrieben wird ein i5 6400 und im moment noch eine radeon 5970



Bist du sicher?
Die Radeon 5970 ist eine Dual GPU Karte, die locker 300 Watt zieht.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (23. Juli 2016)

ok danke  dann bin ich beruhigt   na dann mal zuschlagen bei dem preis! 

jo is nur vorübergehend  aushalten tuts das nt... bis jetz 

P.s. ja ich bin so gestört, ich betreibe auch gtx 580 mit nem 350w netzteil


----------



## the_leon (23. Juli 2016)

Was soll ich sagen?
E10 500w für Phenom II X4 955 BE und GTX 470


----------



## PCGH_Willi (23. Juli 2016)

wollen wir tauschen? XD


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Juli 2016)

Ich hab ein Corsair TX650 V2 semipassiv für ein E7400 GTX 460 System.


----------



## Pu244 (23. Juli 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen?
> E10 500w für Phenom II X4 955 BE und 460



Bald mußt du dazusagen das es eine Geforce ist. Für mich ist es z.B. extrem ungewohnt das jetzt viele die 480er für ihre Sparsamkeit loben, nachdem sie bisher als Stromfresser verschrien war.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Juli 2016)

Das ist auch so verwirrend wenn alle auf die 470 gespannt sind - hä? Und dann rattert es und daaaaaa war ja was....


----------



## PCGH_Willi (24. Juli 2016)

naja das legt sich auch wieder, spätestens dann wenn die 4xxer serie komplett irrelevant geworden ist lol


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Juli 2016)

Das war doch schon bei der 280, 285 und 295 der Fall


----------



## ebastler (25. Juli 2016)

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, ob ich das P11 550 oder das V550 in meinem System lasse


----------



## Icedaft (25. Juli 2016)

Och, es gäbe da noch das SilverStone Strider Titanium Series 600W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ...


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2016)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, ob ich das P11 550 oder das V550 in meinem System lasse



Ich würde mich über einen Umschlag freuen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Juli 2016)

Also nimm das V550, dann bekomme ich endlich mal nen Umschlag


----------



## tsd560ti (25. Juli 2016)

V550, das ist günstiger und von einer coolen amerikanischen Marke 

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> V550, das ist günstiger und von einer coolen amerikanischen Marke



Cooler Master kommt aus Taiwan.


----------



## tsd560ti (25. Juli 2016)

Hm, jetzt hast du meine Illusionen zerstört :/ 
Schnell Corsair kaufen, ähem ne doch lieber nicht.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Philipus II (25. Juli 2016)

Robert hat auch mal wieder einen Netzteil-Test online:
Cougar VTX 500 Netzteil im Test - Gutes Einsteiger-Netzteil für unter 50 Euro - Fazit (7/7)


----------



## ebastler (25. Juli 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> V550, das ist günstiger und von einer coolen amerikanischen Marke
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


"Günstiger" - liegen beide hier und sind meine^^
Ich tendiere aber eher zum V550 weil es einfach deutlich kürzer ist. Wenn ich meinen angefangenen Casemod in nem Jahr mal ur Abwechslung weitermache, passt da das P11 nur mit Mühe rein.


----------



## tsd560ti (25. Juli 2016)

Kannst ja das P11 verkaufen, das sollte mehr Wert sein, doch du nutzt ihn nicht. 

Für RX480 CF oder ähnliche Spielchen würde sich das P11 dann schon eher lohnen.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## o0Julia0o (25. Juli 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Über welchen Zeitraum haste getestet?
> Hintergedanke: Evtl. ne schlecht fabrizierte Charge bei den Steckern des Zulieferers erwischt, wenn die alle hintereinander produziert wurden....


Kann sein. Zeitraum war 1,5 Monate. Herausziehen, weiß ich nicht. Traue ich mich nicht zu testen, weil sie so schwer reingingen. Wollte das NT schon zurückschicken - da habe ich noch mit einem letzten Kraftakt es probiert. Tat ganz schön weh an meinen Fingern. Und es ging hinein. Das dann auch bei anderen NT´s so gemacht - mit der Erfahrung, dass es wohl so viel Kraft benötigt. Ein gutes Gefühl - abgesehen von den Druckschmerzen der Finger - habe ich dabei nie gehabt. Also immer Sorge, dass ich das NT zerstöre.



captain_drink schrieb:


> Bei meinem Leadex Platinum gingen die Stecker auch nur mit entsprechender Kraft rein, was ich allerdings nicht als Nachteil empfinde.


Also alle anderen Stecker, bis auf die VGA-Stecker gehen sehr leicht hinein. Das empfinde ich als angenehm. Warum empfindest du schmerzhafte Druckstellen an den Fingern als angenehm? Auch die Angst beim hineinstecken - unangenehm. Dafür gibt es sicherlich keine Richtlinie - aber wenn es eine gäbe, wäre der notwendige Druck mit Sicherheit unerlaubt.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was ja auch besser so ist und allein schon an den 12pins, die hier rein geführt werden müssen.
> Ohne Widerstand würde ich mich nicht wikrlich trauen, diese Anschlüsse belasten zu wollen, ehrlich gesagt.


Wieso sollte das besser sein?


----------



## ebastler (26. Juli 2016)

Wenn Kontakte hart ineinanderzustecken gegen haben sie auch gescheiten Kontakt.

Gleiten sie leicht ineinander, hat man deutlich höheren Übergangswiderstand.


----------



## NuVirus (26. Juli 2016)

Was ist denn eigl FSP Europe >> Hydro (500/600/700W) für ein NT?

Hat sich hier jmd gekauft als es wohl im Sale war...
Gebrauchte Teile Kaufen -> PCIE 2.0 für neue Grafikkarten schlecht?

Aber wenn es nach so kurzer Zeit so günstig VK wird muss es ja eher was günstiges sein besonders mit nur Bronze Zertifikat.


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Juli 2016)

Vielleicht FSP Raider auf billig getrimmt, und somit etwas schlechtere Effizienz.

Der Rechner hier ist auch lustig: 
Intel Core i7-3930K 3200 MHz Sandy Bridge-E AMD Radeon R9 290X  - OuterVision PSU Calculator

Gesendet von meinem MI MAX mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2016)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigl FSP Europe >> Hydro (500/600/700W) für ein NT?



Es gibt das Hydro G. Das ist eine neue Plattform mit Half Bridge und DC-DC Converter in Gold.

Das Hydro kann daher die Bronze Version sein. Aber angesichts der eher schwachen 12 Volt Leistung -- im Vergleich zum Hydro G -- kann es auch noch Gruppe sein. Gibt leider kein Review dazu.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Juli 2016)

Nee, das ist wohl eher eine Abwandlung vom Hyper.

Und das schaut schon echt nicht gut aus:
Traductor de Google

Also eher keine Empfehlung, ganz im Gegentum...


Oh und was fällt euch bei den Geräten auf?
COUGAR GX-S Series - 80Plus Gold Performance-Netzteile


----------



## o0Julia0o (26. Juli 2016)

ebastler schrieb:


> Wenn Kontakte hart ineinanderzustecken gegen haben sie auch gescheiten Kontakt.


...oder die Steckverbindung ist einfach nur schlecht gemacht.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (26. Juli 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Oh und was fÃ¤llt euch bei den GerÃ¤ten auf?
> COUGAR GX-S Series - 80Plus Gold Performance-Netzteile



- Anscheinend Indy
- Steht "Gaming" drauf, daher besser als ein E10. 

Worauf möchtest du hinaus?


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Juli 2016)

o0Julia0o schrieb:


> ...oder die Steckverbindung ist einfach nur schlecht gemacht.


ich könnte jetzt einen sehr verständlichen Vergleich unterhalb der Gürtellinie einbringen, der aber sicher nicht so gut ankommen würde...

Anyway:
hier gibt es ein sehr schönes Beispielbild.

Und da ist die Faustregel: Je enger die Kontakte zusammenpassen, desto besser der Kontakt, desto schwerer lassen sie sich zusammenführen.



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> - Anscheinend Indy
> - Steht "Gaming" drauf, daher besser als ein E10.
> 
> Worauf möchtest du hinaus?


Etwas, dass mir die Augen reiben lässt 
Aber ich fürchte, dass man das auf dem Bild nicht so gut sieht...

Mehr dazu die Tage


----------



## chischko (26. Juli 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Oh und was fÃ¤llt euch bei den GerÃ¤ten auf?
> COUGAR GX-S Series - 80Plus Gold Performance-Netzteile



Was soll auffallen? ... 
Kein CM (Geschmackssache)?
80+Gold Zertifikat
"Bis zu" 91% Effizienz (ich liebe Marketingabteilungen!) 
5 Jahre Garantie... hm ok... 
DC-DC
OCP, OPP, OVP, UVP und SCP

Mir fällt jetzt nicht DAS Feature auf, welches Dir offensichtlich aufgefallen ist? ... Hilf mir mal bitte^^
Scheinbar am Bild? Innenleben? ... Sehe das nichts all zu ungewöhnliches bzw. schockierendes? Was erkennst Du da?

Edit: Hm auf dem Aufkleber seh ich genau eine 12V Schiene...


----------



## br0da (26. Juli 2016)

HEC kommt ohne, auf X-Kondensatoren thronende, Spulen in der Eingangsfilterung aus?


----------



## Philipus II (26. Juli 2016)

br0da schrieb:


> HEC kommt ohne, auf X-Kondensatoren thronende, Spulen in der Eingangsfilterung aus?


Richtige Richtung. Heiß, aber kein Treffer.


----------



## br0da (26. Juli 2016)

Hm, sonst  fällt mir an der Eingangsfilterung nichts auf, außer dass ich in Netzteilen unter dem Cougar Label / von HEC noch nie einen so angeordneten X-Kondensator gesehen habe. 
Und: Vielleicht kenne ich einfach nur die falschen Modelle aus der falschen Zeit, aber so rückblickend griff HEC IMO immer zu Kondensatorenserien / -marken, die grün waren...


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Juli 2016)

br0da schrieb:


> Hm, sonst  fällt mir an der Eingangsfilterung nichts auf, außer dass ich in Netzteilen unter dem Cougar Label / von HEC noch nie einen so angeordneten X-Kondensator gesehen habe.


Wie gesagt, ist auf den Bildern nicht soo gut zu erkennen.
Aber das geht schon in die Richtige Richtung und ist schon recht nah dran


----------



## br0da (26. Juli 2016)

Du hast schon ein Exemplar vor Ort, oder wie kommst du drauf? 

Mehr fällt mir zur Technik dann leider auch wirklich nicht ein.
Alles was man sieht ist ein Ferritkern, eine Spule, wahrscheinlich ein Paar Y-Kondensatoren und ein X-Kondensator, alles mit weißen Kleber stabilisiert.
Das Ganze nicht unüblich angeordnet, eine Plattform von HEC fällt mir dazu aber auch nicht ein.

Edit: Ist das Ding vielleicht gar nicht von HEC?


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2016)

br0da schrieb:


> Edit: Ist das Ding vielleicht gar nicht von HEC?



Genau, das Teil wird von Andyson gefertigt.

Und jetzt her mit dem Pokal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Genau, das Teil wird von Andyson gefertigt.


Nein, wird es nicht (mehr).
Das war das alte GX-S, welches es hier nicht gab.

Das GX-S, um das es hier geht, wird eben NICHT von Andyson gefertigt und ist für den Preis eigentlich recht nice. Nur der 12V/0,18A Lüfter mit Gleitlager ist nicht so dolle, der Rest ist aber soweit OK...



br0da schrieb:


> Edit: Ist das Ding vielleicht gar nicht von HEC?


Möglicherweise ist das durchaus der Fall 
Die Frage, wo bleibt ist nur, wer das hergestellt haben könnte, wenn HEC nicht der Hersteller eines Cougar Netzteiles ist.

Gibt ja nicht soo viele Möglichkeiten, wenn man was gescheites zu niedrigem Preis machen möchte...


----------



## Schnuetz1 (27. Juli 2016)

Aber das GS-X wurde mal von Andyson gefertigt! 

Wie wäre es dann mit FSP?


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Juli 2016)

Die alte Version, die es nicht in D gab, ja.
Die war mehr oder minder baugleich zum 500W LC-Power, welches ich mir auch mal vorgenommen hatte...

Hier ein Review vom alten Modell:
Cougar GX-S 500 W Power Supply Review - Hardware Secrets


----------



## br0da (27. Juli 2016)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Aber das GS-X wurde mal von Andyson gefertigt!



Ja, aber dabei handelt es sich um die inzwischen betagten geraden Hunderter, also 500W, 600W usw. 



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es dann mit FSP?



Die Frage ist bloß, was von denen denn für eine günstige 80+ Gold Plattform mit DC-DC kommen soll...
Fällt mir akut nicht wirklich etwas ein, das erste wäre da der Aurum Umbau für E10 und EVGA GQ.

Dann vielleicht eher CWT, vielleicht die GPN Plattform auf Effizienz getrimmt?
Oder wieder die GPS Basis, so wie wir sie gerade im X't II zu sehen bekommen haben?

Edit: Passt beides optisch aber nicht zu dem gezeigten Eingangsfilter.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (27. Juli 2016)

Stimmt, FSP hat keine günstigen DC-Plattformen.
Ich finde es wirklich gemein, was Stefan hier macht. Er weiß was und sagt nichts.


----------



## Pu244 (27. Juli 2016)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Ich finde es wirklich gemein, was Stefan hier macht. Er weiß was und sagt nichts.



Du kannst dich ja rächen indem du ein Zweitprofil erstellst und zu allem was er sagt das Gegenteil behauptest (z.B. ein 30€ Chinaböller eignet sich ideal im einen 2000€ PC zu befeuern), dann bestätigst du das ganze auch noch mit einem Drittprofil.

Wir könnten uns per PN absprechen und ihn in den Wahnsinn treiben...


----------



## Schnuetz1 (27. Juli 2016)

Wie? Willst du mir sagen, mein altes Inter-Tech von 2008 mit 700W sollte ich für eine GTX1080 tauschen?
Das Teil hat damals 30€ gekostet!!!

Wir können ihn schon ganz einfach ärgern, indem wir das Wort Nvidia nur in den Mund nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, wird es nicht (mehr).
> Das war das alte GX-S, welches es hier nicht gab.
> 
> Das GX-S, um das es hier geht, wird eben NICHT von Andyson gefertigt und ist für den Preis eigentlich recht nice. Nur der 12V/0,18A Lüfter mit Gleitlager ist nicht so dolle, der Rest ist aber soweit OK...



Das sind doch alles nur ausreden.  



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Wir können ihn schon ganz einfach ärgern, indem wir das Wort Nvidia nur in den Mund nehmen.



Das E10 ist Gruppe.


----------



## Pu244 (27. Juli 2016)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Wir können ihn schon ganz einfach ärgern, indem wir das Wort Nvidia nur in den Mund nehmen.



Und ihm die Illusion rauben de FX Plattform könnte irgendwie gegen den So 2011 anstinken.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (27. Juli 2016)

In Sachen Wärmeentwicklung schon.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Juli 2016)

br0da schrieb:


> Edit: Passt beides optisch aber nicht zu dem gezeigten Eingangsfilter.


Kleiner Tipp:
Schau dir mal das Gehäuse genauer an und schau nach ähnlichen Geräten, die ähnlich ausschauende und kurze (140mm) Gehäuse haben...

oder schau einfach mal aufn Geizhals, das sollte das ganze recht deutlich aufklären...


----------



## Philipus II (27. Juli 2016)

Das ist aber nicht leicht, weil das Lüftergitter verwirrt


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2016)

Sag jetzt nicht, dass es von Sirtec kommt.


----------



## tsd560ti (27. Juli 2016)

Die CM B sehen auch so ähnlich aus


----------



## defPlaya (27. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen gibt es große Lautstärke und Qualitätsunterschiede  zwischen nem Be Quiet dark power und nem Seasonic Platinum? Oder sind die gleich auf? Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Philipus II (27. Juli 2016)

Die regulären Seasonic Platinum sind unter hoher Last eher laut. Qualitativ sind sie in etwa gleichwertige zum P11. Wenn es aber leise sein soll bleibt nur das Seasonic Fanless oder Snow Silent.


----------



## defPlaya (27. Juli 2016)

Hmm ok wollte gerne ein hochwertigere vollmodulares NT für den es einen Cablemod gibt. Da dachte ich an das Seasonic. Gibt es sonst sehr gute NT zwischen 550 und 650 Watt?


----------



## chischko (27. Juli 2016)

Hm naja das P11 parkiert schon so ziemlich das obere Ende... Klar gibt es noch die genannten Seasonic und paar andere (Strider Titanium, Leadex Platinum, V-series...)... hier findest Du vielleicht was Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2016)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Hmm ok wollte gerne ein hochwertigere vollmodulares NT für den es einen Cablemod gibt. Da dachte ich an das Seasonic. Gibt es sonst sehr gute NT zwischen 550 und 650 Watt?



Das Super Flower Leadex Platinum. Ist aber schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## defPlaya (27. Juli 2016)

Das ist erst bei CK ab September lieferbar. Für das Dark Power gibt es keinen Cablemod so ein Mist


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Juli 2016)

Ich dacht Cougar ist eine Marke von HEC?


----------



## iGameKudan (27. Juli 2016)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Das ist erst bei CK ab September lieferbar. Für das Dark Power gibt es keinen Cablemod so ein Mist


Meinst du diese Teile hier?
CableMod B-Series DPP 10/11 Kabel Kit für Netzteile, schwarz/gelb Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Cablemod ist mir als Firma ein Begriff, weil ein (deutscher) YouTuber den ich gerne gucke für die Firma Werbung macht - deren miese bzw. nicht vorhandene Verfügbarkeit hier in DE wundert mich angesichts dessen aber auch.

Würde mich übrigens schwer wundern, wenn OCuk wirklich so mies ist wie in den Geizhals-Bewertungen - die sind die britische Tochter von Caseking. Von daher, wenns dir die 90€ inklusive Versand wert sind...


----------



## Philipus II (27. Juli 2016)

Es gibt doch auch ähnliche Kabel von Bitfenix.


----------



## iGameKudan (27. Juli 2016)

Stimmt, da ist mir nämlich gerade das Video von erwähntem YouTuber zu begegnet. 
CableMod vs BitFenix - Premium Sleeves & LED Strips - YouTube

(... Sorry, aber das Video vergleicht die Sleeves meiner Meinung nach halt recht gut.)

BitFenix Alchemy 2.0 BQT-DPP-Series Kabel Kit für Netzteile, schwarz Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## defPlaya (28. Juli 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Stimmt, da ist mir nämlich gerade das Video von erwähntem YouTuber zu begegnet.
> CableMod vs BitFenix - Premium Sleeves & LED Strips - YouTube
> 
> (... Sorry, aber das Video vergleicht die Sleeves meiner Meinung nach halt recht gut.)
> ...



Die BitFenix. Sind das Adapter oder schließt man die direkt and NT an?

Edit: Gehen direkt ins NT rein. Perfekt!

Eine Frage hätte ich noch. Aktuell habe ich ein Straight Power 10 500 w. Da ich mir aber das Asus Rog Rampage V Edition 10 mit i7 6800k CPU kaufen werde dachte ich, dass das NT auch neue muss aufgrund der höheren Last. Liege ich da richtig oder kann ich mein aktuelles NT weiter verwenden.


----------



## Sirthegoat (28. Juli 2016)

Sieht mir nach keinen Adaptern aus sonst wären sie auch nicht auf die Serie zugeschnitten.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. Juli 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp:
> Schau dir mal das Gehäuse genauer an und schau nach ähnlichen Geräten, die ähnlich ausschauende und kurze (140mm) Gehäuse haben...
> 
> oder schau einfach mal aufn Geizhals, das sollte das ganze recht deutlich aufklären...



Chieftec Navitas GPM-S / TT TR2 Gold? -> Sirtec Astro Lite HPM?


----------



## the_leon (28. Juli 2016)

Ne, das 500w E10 reicht eig. auch für nen 6800K

Hier wäre es gut dein restliches Setup zu kennen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juli 2016)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Die BitFenix. Sind das Adapter oder schließt man die direkt and NT an?
> 
> Edit: Gehen direkt ins NT rein. Perfekt!
> 
> Eine Frage hätte ich noch. Aktuell habe ich ein Straight Power 10 500 w. Da ich mir aber das Asus Rog Rampage V Edition 10 mit i7 6800k CPU kaufen werde dachte ich, dass das NT auch neue muss aufgrund der höheren Last. Liege ich da richtig oder kann ich mein aktuelles NT weiter verwenden.


Wie mein Vorredner und auch Thom_cat im luxx schreiben,  nicht zwingend nötig. 

Wenn du den 6800k, den ram und die Graka bis an die "Kotzgrenze" übertakten willst, kann es natürlich sein,  dass du mehr brauchst,  für moderates OC mit einer single GPU sollte ein 500w E10 aber reichen.


----------



## defPlaya (28. Juli 2016)

Also ich will die CPU schon soweit wie es geht übertakten. Aktuell ist eine 1080( kommt ein modbios drauf und werde versuchen das PT zu Moden) verbaut aber sobald im kommenden Jahr die neuen GeForce Karten da sind soll dann auch wieder eine neue rein. Wenn mein NT dann reicht behalte ich es!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juli 2016)

Erst mal müsste es reichen, nächstes Jahr muss man sehen,  sofern überhaupt etwas kommt, was einen Tausch rechtfertigt.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn du den 6800k, den ram und die Graka bis an die "Kotzgrenze" übertakten willst, kann es natürlich sein,  dass du mehr brauchst,  für moderates OC mit einer single GPU sollte ein 500w E10 aber reichen.



Das Rampage braucht aber einen 8 Pin und 4 Pin am CPUI Sockel. Das E10 hat nur einen 8 Pin. Erst das P11 bietet eben beide Stecker.


----------



## the_leon (28. Juli 2016)

Ok, stimmt da war was...
Asus verbastet jetzt ja überall mehr CPU Stecker 

Also wirst du um das P11 nicht rumkommen...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Juli 2016)

Normal sollte es aber auch ohne den zusätzlichen 4 Pin gehen, es sei denn man übertaktet wie ein bescheuerter. Kaum einer hat ja 8+4 Pin am Netzteil


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Normal sollte es aber auch ohne den zusätzlichen 4 Pin gehen, es sei denn man übertaktet wie ein bescheuerter. Kaum einer hat ja 8+4 Pin am Netzteil



Also, Leute, die sich ein 600€ Mainboard kaufen, knausern sicher nicht beim Netzteil.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Juli 2016)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Chieftec Navitas GPM-S / TT TR2 Gold? -> Sirtec Astro Lite HPM?


Das Chieftec Navitas ist doch irgendein CWT Zeugs mit nicht so toller Bestückung...

Aber ja, das Gerät wird nicht von HEC hergestellt sondern von jemand anderem...

Mein Review ist soweit fertig...
Worst Ripple/Noise @ 12V: ~60mV.
Also durchaus im guten Bereich, insbesondere für den Preis. Kapazität auf +12V könnt höher sein, 8800µF gehen aber in Ordnung.

Spannungsregulation ist auch ziemlich gut, insbesondere für den Preis ganz ordentliche Werte. Und vermutlich auch besser als beim 600W Straight Power


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und vermutlich auch besser als beim 600W Straight Power



Alles ist besser als das 600er Straight Power. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber ja, das Gerät wird nicht von HEC hergestellt sondern von jemand anderem...



Also doch von Sirtec.


----------



## BlackAcetal (28. Juli 2016)

Hey Leute 

Mir wurde empfohlen mein BeQuiet System Power 7 450w auszutauschen. 
Is dies sinnvoll und wenn ja habt ihr en paar Empfehlungen¿

Mfg


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2016)

Dazu musst du erst mal mehr Infos liefern.
Was für Hardware ist verbaut?
Was soll geändert werden?


----------



## BlackAcetal (28. Juli 2016)

Also aktuell is drin:

Intel Core I5 4460 
8GB DDR3 1600 Ram
1TB HDD
270x@1,2ghz
H87 Platine

In Zukunft soll die 270x durch eine RX480 8GB ersetzt werden


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2016)

Das S7 sollte auch noch die RX480 problemlos hinkriegen.
Allerdings ist es eben Gruppe und daher nicht soo gut geeignet. Wie alt ist es denn?


----------



## BlackAcetal (28. Juli 2016)

Lass mich nachdenken....2Jahre ist es jetzt schon "alt". 
War aber nicht 2 Jahre in regelmäßiger Benutzung. Sprich der PC war zwischendurch für mehrere Monate nicht in Benutzung.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2016)

Ja, dass der Rechner monatelang nicht lief, ist nicht unbedingt besser. 
Du kannst es für die Karte nutzen, aber so oder so sollte man den ollen Gruppe Schinken mal entsorgen und sich was vernünftiges kaufen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Juli 2016)

Da hat jemand wohl nicht verstanden dass man ihn vereimert hat - ich hatte das nicht ernst gemeint BlackAcetal. 
Prinzipiell ist es für eine RX480 schon okay.


----------



## BlackAcetal (28. Juli 2016)

Was is denn so schlimm an Gruppe? Was is überhaupt Gruppen reguliert¿ 

Ne Kurzfassung für Dumme wäre sehr net


----------



## DerFoehn (28. Juli 2016)

Ganz grob: Bei Netzteilen mit Gruppenregulation werden die Spannungen (insbesondere12V und 5V) nicht unabhängig voneinander generiert, sondern zusammen (in einer "Gruppe" eben). Bei einem Netzteil mit DCDC Konverter werden die Spannungen unabhängig generiert, was die Spannungsregulation vor allem bei einseitiger Belastung stark verbessert.

Man sollte bei einem Neukauf darauf achten kein Gruppe Netzteil mehr zu kaufen, weil das einfach nicht mehr stand der Technik ist.


----------



## BlackAcetal (28. Juli 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Da hat jemand wohl nicht verstanden dass man ihn vereimert hat - ich hatte das nicht ernst gemeint BlackAcetal.
> Prinzipiell ist es für eine RX480 schon okay.


Naja....wenn ich manche hier sehe die jetzt,übertrieben gesagt, "rumheulen" weil das Netzteil ne minimal bessere Restwelligkeit als Netzteil XY hat dann kann ich das durchaus glauben


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2016)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Naja....wenn ich manche hier sehe die jetzt,übertrieben gesagt, "rumheulen" weil das Netzteil ne minimal bessere Restwelligkeit als Netzteil XY hat dann kann ich das durchaus glauben



Ich erwarte Restwelligkeit 0 und so flache Flachband Kabel, dass IDE Strippen dagegen rund sind.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Juli 2016)

Belastest du jetzt v. A. Z. B. Die 12V Rail, sinkt dort die Spannung und das Netzteil reguliert bei der Gruppenregulierung alle Spannungen hoch. 
Bei vglw. Geringer Last auf den kleinen Rails ist das dann sehr suboptimal für Verbraucher auf diesen. Darunter Festplatten.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (28. Juli 2016)

Die Problematik bei einem Gruppen-Netzteil ist halt, dass wenn viel Last an der 12V-Schiene anliegt, auch automatisch an der 5V-Schiene mehr Leistung rauskommt. Dadurch bekommen dann z.B. Festplatten zu viel Strom und können Schäden davontragen.

Edit: zu spät.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2016)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Die Problematik bei einem Gruppen-Netzteil ist halt, dass wenn viel Last an der 12V-Schiene anliegt, auch automatisch an der 5V-Schiene mehr Leistung rauskommt. Dadurch bekommen dann z.B. Festplatten zu viel Strom und können Schäden davontragen.
> 
> Edit: zu spät.



Die Spannung steigt an, nicht die Leistung. Bitte nicht verwechseln.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (28. Juli 2016)

Eigentlich wollte ich nur "" schreiben, aber ich brauch mehr als 2 Zeichen.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2016)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich nur "" schreiben, aber ich brauch mehr als 2 Zeichen.



Dann nutze den Smiley: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da brauchst du keine extra Zeichen mehr.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also doch von Sirtec.


nope, aus diversen Gründen 
Userreview Cougar GX-S 650W von Stefan Payne


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Juli 2016)

Ich sag FSP, erstmal lesen


----------



## Schnuetz1 (28. Juli 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich sag FSP, erstmal lesen



Hab ich schon gesagt, war es auch nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Juli 2016)

Hm, hab ich echt so viel Text geschrieben? :|

Diesesmal übrigens mit Spannungswerten sowie Wechselspannungsanteil der Gleichspannung...


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. Juli 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das Chieftec Navitas ist doch irgendein CWT Zeugs mit nicht so toller Bestückung...



Das GPM-S nicht, wenn man HWLuxx glauben darf. Das GPM-C ist von CWT


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Juli 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Normal sollte es aber auch ohne den zusätzlichen 4 Pin gehen, es sei denn man übertaktet wie ein bescheuerter. Kaum einer hat ja 8+4 Pin am Netzteil





Threshold schrieb:


> Also, Leute, die sich ein 600€ Mainboard kaufen, knausern sicher nicht beim Netzteil.



Das Board läuft auch ohne den zusätzlichen 4-Pin-Stecker. Ich zitiere mal McZonks-Test:


			
				McZonk schrieb:
			
		

> Die Spannungsversorgung der CPU kommt mit acht hochwertigen Phasen aus und bezieht über 8- (zwingend) und 4-Pin-Stecker (optional) Strom vom Netzteil.
> Quelle: [Extreme-Review] ASUS Rampage V Edition 10 - mehr als nur ein hochpreisiges Facelift?


----------



## defPlaya (28. Juli 2016)

Also jetzt doch das P11 weil mein NT kein 4 pin Stecker hat?


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Juli 2016)

Doch, du kannst das E10 behalten, der 4-Pinner ist wie im Zitat erwähnt optional. 

Ich kann mir auch schwer vorstellen, dass du mit einer 1080 und einem 6800K die 500W geknackt bekommst.


----------



## defPlaya (28. Juli 2016)

Ja aber nicht, dass mit dann das System abschmiert weil das Mainboard nicht genug Saft bekommt. Oder wird das nicht so sein.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Juli 2016)

Normal reicht der einzelne 8 Pin. Falls du nicht unbedingt einen 5960X mit 1,5V betreibst. Da wird allerdings dann wieder die Kühlung zum limitierendem Faktor.


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Juli 2016)

Solange du kein Extrem-OC betreibst stürzt da nix ab.

Ich finde zwar gerade keine genauen Angaben zu der Spezifikation, aber ich bin der Meinung mal gehört zu haben, dass so ein EPS12V-Stecker schon von der Spezifikation her so großzügig ausgelegt ist, dass kein aktueller Desktop-Prozessor diese Grenze unter normalen Umständen (= sofern nicht Extremübertaktet wird) knacken kann.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> nope, aus diversen Gründen
> Userreview Cougar GX-S 650W von Stefan Payne



Hä?
Sirtc, Sirfa, High Power -- ist alles das gleiche.


----------



## the_leon (28. Juli 2016)

Ok, wenn der beim Asus optional ist passt auch das E10

Der 8pin EPS ist auf 344w (oder hab ich das falsch im Kopf) spezifiziert, dass musst du mit dem 6800K erstmal überschreiten


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juli 2016)

Halt, von dem Anschluss gehen 75w in den pcie,  bzw. 75w je pcie, wenn besetzt.
Der Rest bleibt für die cpu.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Halt, von dem Anschluss gehen 75w in den pcie,  bzw. 75w je pcie, wenn besetzt.
> Der Rest bleibt für die cpu.



Öhm -- was?
Die CPU hat eine eigenen Rail. Das Mainboard hat eine eigene Rail. Da geht gar nichts von ab.


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Juli 2016)

Wird PCIe nicht über den 24 Pin-Stecker versorgt?


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2016)

Und was hat der 24 Pin mit der CPU zu tun?


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Juli 2016)

> Wird PCIe nicht über den 24 Pin-Stecker versorgt?


Garnix? Deswegen rede ich ja auch von PCIe, als Antwort auf den Post von Chris...


----------



## the_leon (28. Juli 2016)

Die 75w vom Pci Slot kommen iwo. her,

die 15w 3,3v kommen vom 24pin.

Die 60w 5v oder 12v kommen wahrscheinlich logischerweise auch vom Mainboard...


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. Juli 2016)

Ähm, alles was vom MB gespeist wird kommt vom 24Pin (Ausnahme der 4[(+4)+4] ESP Stecker und neuerdings der Extra 4Pol PCIe Stromanschluss, sofern vorhanden)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juli 2016)

Leon es sind 12v, 5v hat pcie meinem Wissen nach nicht. 

Wenn die 60w, ja da hast du recht Leon, die 75w sind nicht nur 12v, wirklich über den 24pin kommen,  dann ist der eps allein nur cpu.
Das glaube ich aber gerade bei einigen 2x pcie oder 3x pcie Bords nicht. 
Es kann aber natürlich Bordabhängig sein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hä?
> Sirtc, Sirfa, High Power -- ist alles das gleiche.



Nee, Sirtec gibbet nimma mehr 
High Power ist die Endkundenmarke von Sirfa...

Und was sagst ansonsten zu dem Gerät??
Für den Preis ist das IMO schon eine Empfehlung wert und wohl besser denn das SF HX...


----------



## Threshold (29. Juli 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Garnix? Deswegen rede ich ja auch von PCIe, als Antwort auf den Post von Chris...



Ach so.
Dann zitiere ihn doch bitte, denn ich dachte, du meintest meinen Post.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nee, Sirtec gibbet nimma mehr
> High Power ist die Endkundenmarke von Sirfa...



Das ist aber noch nicht zu mir durchgedrungen. 
Verdammtes Memo.  



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und was sagst ansonsten zu dem Gerät??
> Für den Preis ist das IMO schon eine Empfehlung wert und wohl besser denn das SF HX...



Das Netzteil macht einen guten Eindruck.
Schade aber, dass du nicht das 450er oder 550er Modell testen konntest, das wäre interessanter gewesen, da der Markt für ein 650 Watt Modell eher dünn ist.


----------



## br0da (29. Juli 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Userreview Cougar GX-S 650W von Stefan Payne



Danke dafür. 
Da dachte ich doch gerade, das X't II 450W wäre durch den Preisfall wieder attraktiv geworden, schon kommt Cougar daher...


----------



## danomat (29. Juli 2016)

Moin. Hab mir nach 7 jahre hx 850 endlich mal ein neues nt gegönnt und nu hats nichtmal 4 wochen durchgehalten (bequiet e10 500w) 
Richtig lautes elektrische knistern. 
Siehe video:
BeQuiet E10-CM 500w knistern - YouTube


zum glück hat bq so einen super express tausch service. 

Mich würde mal interessieren was denn da defekt ist?


----------



## dsdenni (29. Juli 2016)

danomat schrieb:


> Moin. Hab mir nach 7 jahre hx 850 endlich mal ein neues nt gegönnt und nu hats nichtmal 4 wochen durchgehalten (bequiet e10 500w)
> Richtig lautes elektrische knistern.
> Siehe video:
> BeQuiet E10-CM 500w knistern - YouTube
> ...


Klingt für mich so als wenn der Lüfter irgendwo ein wenig an etwas drankommt.


----------



## danomat (30. Juli 2016)

Ne. Is nicht der lüfter


----------



## NuVirus (30. Juli 2016)

Wtf Adaptare 35109 Grafikkarten-Stromkabel 2-mal SATA-Strom: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor 
Netzteilsuch für GTX 960

Hauptsache nen i7 drin aber für NT kein Geld mehr und will für nen altes Teil nen Adapter.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2016)

danomat schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren was denn da defekt ist?



Einfach mal bei BeQuiet nachfragen.
Die werden das Netzteil sicher genau unter die Lupe nehmen. Eventuell sagen sie dir, was damit ist.


----------



## NuVirus (30. Juli 2016)

Kann man 430 Watt Xilence Performance A+ Serie Non-Modular aktuell noch nutzen, geht um den Kauf eines AMD A8 7600 Systems mit Aufrüstoption für ne Grafikkarte oder habt ihr nen besseren Vorschlag Budget ist halt extrem eng jeder Euro mehr könnte abgelehnt werden:
220€ PC, was sagt ihr über die Config, Verbesserung Vorschläge?

Das Be Quiet S8 (300W) hat ja nicht einmal mehr nen 6-Pin Anschluss


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2016)

Dafür reicht das.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Juli 2016)

Ja, das Gerät ist vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## Birbus (30. Juli 2016)

Hast du den tests dazu ? Das letzte mal als das Netzteil hier zur Diskussion stand hatte niemand so wirklich eine ahnung was in dem Teil von Huizhou Xin Hui Yuan Tech drin verbaut ist oder nicht


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2016)

Birbus schrieb:


> Hast du den tests dazu ? Das letzte mal als das Netzteil hier zur Diskussion stand hatte niemand so wirklich eine ahnung was in dem Teil von Huizhou Xin Hui Yuan Tech drin verbaut ist oder nicht



Gesundheit.


----------



## br0da (30. Juli 2016)

Test zum Performance A+ von Robert von TweakPC:
Xilence Performance A+ Series Netzteil im Test

Im Luxx gab's dazu auch noch was zu lesen:
Xilence Performance A+ 630W im Test - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Birbus (30. Juli 2016)

Besser als ich erwartet hätte, scheint ja im low budget bereich brauchbar.


----------



## br0da (30. Juli 2016)

Definitiv, halte ich zum aktuellen Preis für kaum zu schlagen.
Ein solches würde ich einem S8 sogar vorziehen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Juli 2016)

Vor allem Indy reguliert, in dem Preisbereich durchaus ein Sonderfall. 
Hui lalala dada tech kennt man als Fertiger halt allerdings eher weniger....


----------



## poiu (31. Juli 2016)

Ist halt günstiger bestückt aber wenn man davon absieht für denn Preis echt top

Wobei aktuell sollte an die 3e drauf legen und die 530W Version nehmen die 430W lohnt da nicht wirklich


----------



## dsdenni (31. Juli 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Ist halt günstiger bestückt aber wenn man davon absieht für denn Preis echt top
> 
> Wobei aktuell sollte an die 3e drauf legen und die 530W Version nehmen die 430W lohnt da nicht wirklich


Also kann man sagen das es ein gutes Budget Netzteil ist und durchaus empfehlbar?


----------



## poiu (31. Juli 2016)

ich glaub wir haben wieder einen Mindfuck Grauimport Blödsinn, gab ja mal fälle von HDD

550 Watt XFX Pro Core Edition mit USA Stecker - ComputerBase Forum

Deshalb sollte man diesen Shop meiden wie die Pest, gibt ggf nur Garantie Probleme

@dsdenni In der Preisklasse definitiv, wobei das NT dann wohl keine 10 Jahre laufen wird und vorsichtshalber aller spätestens nach fünf Jahren rasu sollte


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Also kann man sagen das es ein gutes Budget Netzteil ist und durchaus empfehlbar?



Man kann es nehmen, aber ich denke nicht, dass es wirklich leise arbeitet.


----------



## NuVirus (31. Juli 2016)

530 Watt Xilence Performance A+ Serie Non-Modular 

Hier mal Bewertungen zum 530W Modell


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2016)

Tja, das ist eben das Problem. Wie gut ist die Qualitätssicherung?


----------



## dsdenni (31. Juli 2016)

NuVirus schrieb:


> 530 Watt Xilence Performance A+ Serie Non-Modular
> 
> Hier mal Bewertungen zum 530W Modell



Oh oh oh

Ich meine klar bei jedem Netzteile gibts auch defekte. Aber so oft und dann noch GPU mitgerissen? :/


----------



## poiu (31. Juli 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Oh oh oh
> 
> Ich meine klar bei jedem Netzteile gibts auch defekte. Aber so oft und dann noch GPU mitgerissen? :/



 Das bei billigen NT die Ausfallrate höher ist nicht ungewöhnlich, da wird halt auch an der QA  Gespart 

interessante verlinkte Tests " 14.10.2014 Value Award Technic3D" Zeitmaschinen Tests


----------



## tsd560ti (31. Juli 2016)

Wer traut sich ein RX480-CF mit dem A+ 530Watt? 

Spannungsregulation stimmt, Stecker sind dran, eigentlich spricht da ja nichts gegen, vorrausgesetzt man überliest die letzte Seite.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Juli 2016)

Gib mir das. 730er und ich teste 2x gtx285  dran


----------



## poiu (1. August 2016)

sollte doch laufen zweoi RX480 pfiff


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. August 2016)

Die Luxx- Netzteil- Kaufberatung 
Immer wieder interessant.... Ich hole das Popcorn


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. August 2016)

Ich finde es eher nervig,  allein das Jojo mitvdem Argument kommt, BQ braucht Kühlfahnen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. August 2016)

Wer isn das? Ich hab noch nie von dem gelesen? Gibt es den länger oder i St der aus dem Boden gestampft worden?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. August 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Die Luxx- Netzteil- Kaufberatung
> Immer wieder interessant.... Ich hole das Popcorn


Stefan wieder in Aktion ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. August 2016)

Jojo, der ist wie ich schon länger bei, ok, 5 stellige Betragszahlen hat er nicht,  aber das muss man ja auch nicht


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. August 2016)

Also so langsam wird er echt unverschämt und unlogisch (warum zur Hölle???) und widerspricht sich teils selbst. Diskussion geht da im Netzteil Diskussionsthread weiter, ich verlinke den gleich eben.
Der Luxx - Netzteildiskussionsthread


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. August 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Stefan wieder in Aktion ?


Ein wenig.

Denke eher, dass der zwar 'nen bisserl Plan von Elektronik haben könnte, aber eben nicht in dem Ausmaße wie es für einen PSU Ingeneur notwendig ist...
Auch unterschätzt er den Sinn und die Notwendigkeit der Kühlung gewaltig...


----------



## bschicht86 (1. August 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Auch unterschätzt er den Sinn und die Notwendigkeit der Kühlung gewaltig...



Dacht ich mir auch schon. Je kleiner die Kühlfläche, desto größer muss der Luftstrom. Ist doch dieselbe Kausalität wie URI


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. August 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Denke eher, dass der zwar 'nen bisserl Plan von Elektronik haben könnte, aber eben nicht in dem Ausmaße wie es für einen PSU Ingeneur notwendig ist....


Ach mensch Stefan, sei doch leise! 
Du hast doch eh keine Ahnung von Elektrotechnik und wirfst  nur minderbemittelt mit Satzzeichen um dich rum. 

Was der für einen Wind um Kühlfähnchen macht [emoji38]  ..... 
Nimmt der auch in Mini ITX Brett mit ungekühlten Spawas und lässt nen Papst @5k RPM draufblasen statt ein Atx Mit gekühlten Spawa? 
Aber ja, die MoSFETs, die MoSFETs, egal ob man jetzt einen Gehörsturz bekommt oder nicht, aber die MoSFETs.... 
Soll er halt den Blödsinn kaufen. 
So, ich geh mir jetzt ein Notebook Netzteil kaufen, das hat schließlich auch 6 MoSFETs....


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2016)

Ich finde den Typen gut, der sich das 750 Watt Netzteil kaufen will, weil er meint, dass es dann ewig hält.


----------



## tsd560ti (1. August 2016)

Tz, 450Watt und öfter aufladen reicht doch völlig aus 

Ich hab mir nen 850er besorgt weil ich günstig dran kam und nie so recht weiß was als nächstes in den Rechner kommt.


----------



## iGameKudan (1. August 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Tz, 450Watt und öfter aufladen reicht doch völlig aus
> Ich hab mir nen 850er besorgt weil ich günstig dran kam und nie so recht weiß was als nächstes in den Rechner kommt.


Wenn man jetzt nicht gerade prime95 und FurMark gleichzeitig spielt, reicht sogar noch weniger... 
Das SP7 400W schafft es tatsächlich sogar noch den 3930K mitzuversorgen.  
Wobei der ja mit nur 1,19V und nur 4 GHz läuft, so viel mehr wie der 3820 @4.3 GHz und 1,3V dürfte der nicht schlucken. Die 290X läuft @stock mit -56mV GPU- und -75mV Speicherspannung. Das Netzteil läuft mit dem 3930K jedenfalls leiser wie mit dem 3820...

Für ein aktuelles Mittelklassesystem würde vermutlich schon ein gutes 350W-NT reichen, nur ist die Auswahl recht mies und der Preisvorteil sehr gering. Ein Seasonic G360 oder SuperFlower HX350 kostet ja auch schon gute 60€.

Hat sich eigentlich noch was an der Empfehlung zum XFX TS Gold mit 650W geändert? Weil das wäre dann für den nächsten Monat eingeplant.


----------



## ebastler (2. August 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ein wenig.
> 
> Denke eher, dass der zwar 'nen bisserl Plan von Elektronik haben könnte, aber eben nicht in dem Ausmaße wie es für einen PSU Ingeneur notwendig ist...
> Auch unterschätzt er den Sinn und die Notwendigkeit der Kühlung gewaltig...



Naja, er hat in einem punkt Recht - 3 FETs parallel im aktiven Gleichrichter drittelt die Abwärme die insgesamt anfällt und teilt die zudem auf 3 FETs auf - die Abwärme pro FET ist also geneuntelt, die gesamte gedrittelt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. August 2016)

Was wiederum die Kühlfläche in Form der Chipoberfläche entsprechend der Abwärme passender macht.

Die Frage ist in so einem Fall dann tatsächlich, "Was ist der bessere Weg?". Rein physikalisch müsste die Belastung der 3 FETs so gering sein, dass deren Haltbarkeit massiv steigt. Andererseits ist in meinen Augen eher die Haltbarkeit der Kondensatoren das ausschlaggebende Element beim NT. Ein FET hält meinem Verständnis nach so wie so lange genug


----------



## ebastler (2. August 2016)

Wegen Haltbarkeit haben die das nicht gemacht, sondern weil sie einfach nicht im Stande gewesen wären, die höhere Abwärme abzuführen, die ein FET verursacht hätte. Also je 3 parallel, um den Innenwiderstand zu senken. Hätte FSP auch gern machen können um die Effizienz zu steigern. Hätte maximal 1€ mehr pro NT gekostet...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. August 2016)

Interessantes erzählt auch dieser Herr hier Neuer PC und Frage zum Monitor 
Offensichtlich hat be quiet nur eine Modellreihe   
Und die Idle Lautstärke juckt eh keine Sau... 
Aber so viel hab ich da jetzt nicht verstanden, sein Netzteil macht so einen Höllenlärm.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (2. August 2016)

Hier stand leider Mist.


----------



## the_leon (2. August 2016)

Hier stand Mist


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (2. August 2016)

1200€, und wenn die dir mit Vernünftigen Netzteilen ankommen, sagst du, dass du etwas mit "Silent", "Gaming", oä haben willst 



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Gamezoom hat leider kein Forum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube ich weiß warum


----------



## Schnuetz1 (2. August 2016)

Hier stand Mist


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. August 2016)

Eher bei Amazon schauen, shinobee Rechner kommt recht gut an. 
Mediamarkt Pcs sind bei unserem MM in Friedrichshafen für das Geld teils echt okay. 
Aber Amazon hat teilweise echt schlimme Kisten.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (2. August 2016)

Das mit der Grafikkarte würde ich weglassen, dass klingt so, als ob du es drauf anlegst 
Einfach nach Computer aufhören, passt


----------



## Schnuetz1 (2. August 2016)

Noch mehr Mist


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. August 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Ich versuche das mal
> Neuer PC kaufberatung
> Neuer PC kaufberatung
> Neuer PC kaufberatung - ComputerBase Forum
> Neuer PC kaufberatung (1/1) - Hardware-Journal Forum - Hardware-Journal


wie schön du im CB mit den Vorurteilen spielst 

HWLuxx hättets du aber sparen können, da berate ich selbst mit  und Pluto ist jetzt ja auch da, der hat früher hier Beraten 



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Und jetzt beobachten:
> Gaming-pc
> Gaming-pc - CHIP
> 
> Wenn noch jemand ein Forum als Vorschlag hat, gerne melden.


Na ob da wer antwortet? 

Edit: Schon aufgeflogen bei CB
Die Antworten waren aber bisher komischerweise recht eindeutig.

Dass aber PCGHX, HWLuxx udn CB recht schnell voneinander wissen ist bei den Crossuserzahlen kaum ein wunder.


----------



## S754 (2. August 2016)

Tarnung aufgeflogen 
Neuer PC kaufberatung - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (2. August 2016)

Also ich hab´s ihm nicht gesteckt 

Aber in einem Fachforum ist sowas auch eher Überflüssig (auch wenn hier ein paar Gestalten mit einer Merkwürdigen Einstellung zum Herz eines PC´s rumlaufen)


----------



## the_leon (2. August 2016)

Hier stand käse


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. August 2016)

Das ist wahr, das wird schon recht einheitloich in den großen Foren empfohlen.

Bei den kleineren Foren ist dass immer so ne Sache.

Aber: Wir sind hier falsch, das sollte ein extra Thema sein


----------



## the_leon (2. August 2016)

Ja, aber amüsant sind die antworten bis jetzt alle mal


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. August 2016)

Fortunes erklärt wie immer recht gut


----------



## the_leon (2. August 2016)

Hier stand Mist


----------



## poiu (2. August 2016)

wenn dann hättet ihr das hier nicht ankündigen sollen 

  außerdem etwas offtopic und sinnfrei, nebenbei ist jetzt voll nach hinten losgegangen


----------



## br0da (2. August 2016)

Ihr solltet euch darüber im Klaren sein, dass alle Mitglieder in sämtlichen Foren eigentlich am gleichen Strang ziehen und mal von eurem hohen Ross herunterkommen.
Dann merkt ihr auch wie kindisch und kontraproduktiv in jeder Hinsicht so eine Aktion ist.


----------



## Nobbi56 (2. August 2016)

Ich kann mich der Kritik an diesem Unfug nur anschließen!

Ehrlich gesagt, finde ich es ziemlich beschämend, wenn sich das Forum einer vermeintlich so renommierten und seriösen Publikation wie PCGH nicht zu blöd ist, für solche Kinderk*cke herzugeben  M. E. liegt hier ein Verstoß gegen Ziff. 4.6 der Forenregeln vor, wonach "Beiträge, die nichts zur Diskussion beitragen („Spam“), unerwünscht (sind)". Ihr könnt gewiss sein, das ich diesen Fake an die PCGH-Redaktion mit der Bitte um kritische Prüfung und ggf. Sanktionierung der Verantwortlichen melden werde.

Das hat nichts mit "Spaßbremse" zu tun! Denn vielleicht geht diese Einsicht in eure kindlichen Gemüter nicht ein, aber es gibt viele Leute - zumindest in anderen Foren - die ihre Freizeit und viel Mühe investieren, um Ratsuchenden nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen zu helfen! Mit solchen "Aktionen" ver*rscht ihr diese Helfer/innen und das ist weder originell noch lustig, sondern einfach nur armselig 

N.


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Interessantes erzählt auch dieser Herr hier Neuer PC und Frage zum Monitor
> Offensichtlich hat be quiet nur eine Modellreihe
> Und die Idle Lautstärke juckt eh keine Sau...
> Aber so viel hab ich da jetzt nicht verstanden, sein Netzteil macht so einen Höllenlärm.



Also, wenn ich den Thread so lese, wird schlicht nicht drauf eingegangen, was für ein budget der TS hat. Wenn er kein Budget nennt, kann man immer ein gutes Netzteil nennen. 
Falls ihm das zu teuer ist, meldet er sich sowieso deswegen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (3. August 2016)

@Nobbi56

Ähm, also genaugenommen gehört das zum Thema "Allgemeine Diskussion über Netzteil(beratungen)"
Das man sich die Fachforen aka PCGH, LUXX, CB etc "sparen" kann sollte klar sein. Aber bei Foren mit Merkwürdigen Ansichten und teils sehr großen Unkenntnissen (als Bsp mal die NT Beratungthreads des MF Forums genannt, ja mir ist bewusst, dass sich dort auch die hiesigen NT Profis rumtreiben ) finde ich das ehrlich gesagt egal. Ob die Personen dort, also jene mit geringen Sachverstand bzw Unkenntnis, die einfach nur ne große Fr**** haben, ihre Zeit mit einem "Erfahrenen" "vergeuden", oder mit nem Neueinsteiger, kommt ja im Prinzip auf´s selbe raus, mit der Ausnahme, das der "Faker" sich kein Crap andrehen lässt


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2016)

Die paar Foren sind aber einen Hasenschiss gegen eine Beratung bei Media Markt oder im PC Laden.
Was da teilweise für ein Schmarrn erklärt wird, ist echt erschreckend.


----------



## the_leon (3. August 2016)

ohja, eine solche "Beratung" durfte ich letztens bei Media Markt genießen...
Irgendwann sind dem Verkäufer die Argumente ausgegangen.

PS: i7 6700K auf H110 Board mit 1x8gb Ram und GTX 1070 FE hab ich nicht gekauft


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2016)

Ich meine Netzteile.
Ich kenne einen Mitarbeiter bei einem mir bekannten Saturn  der mir unter der Hand gesagt hat, dass die Netzteile im Regal alle Mist sind, aber sie sind auf große Stückzahlen betrachtet extrem günstig im Einkauf und daher werden die gekauft.
Trotzdem muss auch er sich der Firmenleitung beugen und die Dinger verkaufen.
Wieder andere Mitarbeiter, diverses Elektroketten, haben aber schlicht keine Ahnung von der Materie und denken, dass viel Watt immer gut sind und verlassen sich auf die Angaben der Grafikkarten Hersteller.
Den kannst du auch nicht erklären, wieso das Unsinn ist. Die glauben dir schlicht nicht.


----------



## poiu (3. August 2016)

Im Ruhr center Saturn waren sogar ganz brauchbare NT Cooler Master B und XFX TS, nicht super aber besser als der Rotz der sonst verkauft wird


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2016)

Meinst sind es Thermaltake Netzteile wie die Städte Reihe oder irgendein Toughpower von vor 10 Jahren.


----------



## poiu (3. August 2016)

von dem Berlin teile lag da auch eines herum


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2016)

Ja, die Dinger scheinen bei großen Stückzahlen unfassbar günstig zu sein, da kann wohl keiner mithalten und deswegen siehst du die Dinger einfach überall.
Denn die Ketten gucken ja auch nur auf den Preis und darauf, wie oft die Leute mit kaputten Netzteilen zurück kommen -- denn sonst würden wir im Saturn wohl nur MS Tech haben. 
Aber ich glaube, MS Tech kann die Stückzahlen nicht liefern.


----------



## ebastler (3. August 2016)

Liefern schon, nur sind Rückgabequoten von 50% wohl sogar dem Mediamarkt zu viel [emoji14] 

50% der User haben eh nur ne 150W Officekiste - stand Gaming drauf, ist nvidia mit 4GB VRAM drin. GT730. Das schafft selbst ein MS-Tech easy.


----------



## poiu (3. August 2016)

Der Saturn hier verkaufte  jahrelang diese Trust Notebook Netzteile und zwar Palettenweise für 50€ das Stück

Wie viele Notebooks die wohl gekillt haben, aber so kann man auch für umsatz sorgen


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2016)

Das interessiert da auch nicht, denn nur die wenigsten melden sich überhaupt und schieben es dem Netzteil zu. Wahrscheinlich ist AMD Schuld, weils ein AMD Notebook war. 
Da ist Saturn fein raus.


----------



## ebastler (3. August 2016)

Ich hab nun ein noname 19V 75W Notebook Netzteil seit ~18k Stunden im 24/7 Betrieb. Es ist seit ich es habe nie wirklich kühl gewesen und läuft noch immer 

Bei der nächsten größeren Homeserverwartung schneid ich es mal auf und schau rein.


----------



## poiu (3. August 2016)

ich erinnere mal an die Qualität von Trust Produkten

[Rückrufaktion] Bei  Trust Notebooknetzteilen besteht Brandgefahr!


----------



## BlackAcetal (3. August 2016)

Meine Trust Maus funktioniert seit 3 Jahren ohne Probleme ^^


----------



## poiu (3. August 2016)

hat also noch keinen Brand ausgelöst, freut mich


----------



## EastCoast (3. August 2016)

Tja, in Trust we trust!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. August 2016)

Da ich gerade meine Zeit damit verplempern durfte, Moderatoren/Admins anderer Websites auf Threads hinzuweisen, die von PCGHX-Nutzern erstellt wurden, die zwar das Gegenteil vorgeben, aber offensichtlich keine Beratung bei der Zusammenstellung/Aufrüstung eines PCs benötigen, möchte ich an dieser Stelle noch ein paar Sätze dazu sagen:

1. Es geht in diesem Thread um Netzteile. Es ist kein Laberthread oder ein Thread, indem man sich genüsslich über die Inkompetenz anderer Forennutzer/Redakteure auslassen soll. (Pro-Tipp: Wer der Meinung ist, einen besonders schlechten Artikel gefunden zu haben, der sorgt durch Verlinken für zusätzliche Klicks, User-Verweildauer und erhöht die Reichweite. Ihr belohnt damit aktiv schlechte Arbeit, denn das sind messbare Fakten, die am Ende des Tages bares Geld wert sind. Ob auf der Website aktive Nutzer beim Lesen lachend vom Stuhl gefallen sind, ist de facto nicht relevant.)
2. Legen wir auf ein gutes Verhältnis zu anderen Foren und IT-Websites Wert. Ich möchte nicht, dass der Eindruck entsteht, dass wir es dulden oder gar befürworten, wenn Troll-Aktionen in anderen Foren gestartet und hier präsentiert werden.
3. Wenn die beiden Punkte berücksichtigt werden, dann kann hier auch gerne weiterhin ungezwungen gefachsimpelt werden. Wenn nicht, dann leider nicht ...

Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. August 2016)

Stephan, verstehe mich jetzt nicht falsch,  aber mach mal eher Feierabend 

Das hätte auch bis Morgen Zeit gehabt 

Ansonsten gebe ich dir schon mal im ersten recht mit dem falschen Thread.

Die Aktion selbst fand ich zwar nicht so tragisch wie einige andere, aber, so ganz sinnig war es so auch nicht. 

So eine Auswertung hätte man auch aus bestehenden Threads der Foren machen können.

Typische PC-Budgets werden in den drei großen und auch den paar umgebenden Foren recht oft genannt.

Und um die Kurve zu den Netzteilen zu bekommen,  eine Auswertung der Budgetteile die für die Netzteile verwendet werden,  welche Marken, Wattbereiche,... 

Alles auswertbar, wenn man mag


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. August 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Im Ruhr center Saturn waren sogar ganz brauchbare NT Cooler Master B und XFX TS, nicht super aber besser als der Rotz der sonst verkauft wird


Ich weiss nicht was ihr habt, bei uns im Mediamarkt im Bodenseecenter echt ganz interessante Netzteile. 
XFX TS, kleine L8 (300?), dann E10 400,500,600&700 und CoolerMaster B500/600/700. 
Generell ist unser Mediamarkt wohl ganz ordentlich ausgestattet (jaaaa sogar SW2)  
Mitarbeiter sind trotzdem sehr inkompetent.


----------



## Pu244 (4. August 2016)

Ich fand die Aktion schon relativ mies, vor allem da sich das ganze Forum schnell den Ruf einfängt ein Haufen arroganter Besserwisser zu sein. Am Ende kommen dann diejenigen, die wirklich gutgemeinte Ratschläge geben wollen, nicht weit, weil sie in Verruf gebracht wurden.

Jetzt wissen zumindest die Leute auf den anderen Seiten das PCGH ein Netzteilforum hat...



poiu schrieb:


> Der Saturn hier verkaufte  jahrelang diese Trust Notebook Netzteile und zwar Palettenweise für 50€ das Stück
> 
> Wie viele Notebooks die wohl gekillt haben, aber so kann man auch für umsatz sorgen



Wobei bei Laptops eigentlich immernoch ein Spannungswandler vor den 12V, 5V und 3,3V sitzt, der die Sache noch hinbiegen kann. Von daher dürfte das nicht ganz so krass ins Gewicht fallen.



ebastler schrieb:


> Liefern schon, nur sind Rückgabequoten von 50% wohl sogar dem Mediamarkt zu viel [emoji14]
> 
> 50% der User haben eh nur ne 150W Officekiste - stand Gaming drauf, ist nvidia mit 4GB VRAM drin. GT730. Das schafft selbst ein MS-Tech easy.



Da kommt wieder die massive Überdimensionierung der Grakahersteller ins Spiel. Die wissen schon warum sie für eine GTX 960 ein 500W Netzteil empfehlen, sobwohl es ein gutes 300W Netzteil in fast allen Fällen genausogut tut. Wer sich konsequent daran hält (und sich vom FurMark und Prime 95 fernhält), der wird auch mit Inter oder MS Tech vermutlich keine Probleme bekommen, zumindest nicht mit der Grafikkarte.



Threshold schrieb:


> Meinst sind es Thermaltake Netzteile wie die Städte Reihe oder irgendein Toughpower von vor 10 Jahren.



Wenn es nur die wären, dann könnte man damit sogar noch irgendwie leben, aber das sind meist andere Kaliber, verbunden mit einer haarsträubenden Beratung.



the_leon schrieb:


> PS: i7 6700K auf H110 Board mit 1x8gb Ram und GTX 1070 FE hab ich nicht gekauft



Ich muß sagen das diese Empfehlung sogar noch durchaus Sinn ergibt, wenn man nicht übertakten will und später für mehr RAM offen ist. Ich persönlich hätte da lieber ein 16GB Modul genommen (bzw. gleich von Anfang an zwei), aber sonst passt es sogar erstaunlich gut.

Ich habe mal mitbekommen wie jemanden eine HD 5770 als die zweitbeste Graka am Markt angedreht wurde, zu einem Preis für eine damals schon längst erschienene HD 6950. Das ganze wäre dann absolut Spieletauglich und zwar für die höchsten Details!

Das war eine üble "Beratung".


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. August 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht was ihr habt, bei uns im Mediamarkt im Bodenseecenter echt ganz interessante Netzteile.


Ja, das ist von Markt zu Markt unterschiedlich und liegt schlicht in der Verantwortung der Geschäftsführung ds entsprechenden Marktes...

AFAIR gibt es auch hier die Selbständigkeit, man gehört zwar der Mediamarkt Kette an, aber man hat dennoch einige Freiheiten, was das Sortiment betrifft, insbesondere bei Netzteilen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. August 2016)

Unser Mediamarkt ist halt echt voll in Ordnung. Ab und an sieht man ein Thinkpad im Abverkauf, WLP gibt es auch reichlich für einen akzeptablen Preis, vernünftig ausgestattete Gaming Pcs auch ( i7 6700k+ 980ti, i5 6400+750....) Mittelklasse Gaming Laptops, Monitore in gut oder günstig, auch gute Tastaturen und Mäuse.... 
Ganz anders der Euronics. 
Da sind CoolerMaster B500/600 das höchste der Gefühle, ein uraltes Speedlink (Pecos??) NT hat es auch noch, und dann die Thermaltake German series. Und das dann auch noch arg teuer.

Edit: Experten am werkeln Adapter 2xIDE auf 1x8-polig für ält...-Post 95332


----------



## danomat (4. August 2016)

Grad die antwort vom bequiet support wegen meinem defekten e10 erhalten:

leider sind bis auf ein „Defekt bestätigt“ keine weiteren Informationen aus dem Testlabor gekommen.
Es wird sich wohl auf die Geräusche beziehen.


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2016)

Ich denke, dass sie das wissen, was ist, aber nicht kommunizieren wollen.


----------



## danomat (4. August 2016)

Schätz ich auch. Ich weiß auch von welchem bauteil es kam. Hab nur keine ahnung was des ist 

Zu 90% vom linken pfeil. Ansonsten der rechte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (5. August 2016)

Ich finde das sehr interessant, liest hier überhaupt noch  jemand  die PCGH weil ihr habt euch bissl gelangweilt ( hust PCGH_Stephan musste intervenieren) und dabei gibt es in derneuen Ausgabe der PCGH, die seit Anfang der Woche erhältlich ist, einen Netzteiltest : Roundup ~500W Netzteile. 

 Also sogar die Art von Netzteilen die hier die meisten von euch interessieren, passt auf, sonst meldet sich jemand bezüglich einer Beratung und weiß mehr als ihr 


[Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 09/2016

gibt PCGH mal lieber Feedback


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. August 2016)

ich hab n Abo, den NT-Test hab ich nur mal ganz grob angesehen 

Beim Corsair fehlt mir mal wieder der Hinweis mit den y-PCIe Kabeln, aber der fehlt ja immer, bei allen.


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Ich finde das sehr interessant, liest hier überhaupt noch  jemand  die PCGH weil ihr habt euch bissl gelangweilt ( hust PCGH_Stephan musste intervenieren) und dabei gibt es in derneuen Ausgabe der PCGH, die seit Anfang der Woche erhältlich ist, einen Netzteiltest : Roundup ~500W Netzteile.



Ich hab das Magazin noch nicht lesen können, da in der Zeitschriftenabteilung gerade aufgefüllt wurde und da sieht das immer blöd aus, wenn man Fotos von den Seiten macht, wenn man liest.


----------



## poiu (5. August 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ich hab n Abo, den NT-Test hab ich nur mal ganz grob angesehen
> 
> Beim Corsair fehlt mir mal wieder der Hinweis mit den y-PCIe Kabeln, aber der fehlt ja immer, bei allen.



schlag das doch vor als Verbesserungsvorschlag i mFeedback bereich

[Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 09/2016


----------



## Adi1 (6. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab das Magazin noch nicht lesen können, da in der Zeitschriftenabteilung gerade aufgefüllt wurde und da sieht das immer blöd aus, wenn man Fotos von den Seiten macht, wenn man liest.



Wie wäre es damit, wenn du die Schwarte mal kaufen würdest


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es damit, wenn du die Schwarte mal kaufen würdest



Ich muss schon Arbeit in die Auswahl der Adblocker setzen, damit die Webseite nutzbar ist. 
Da noch Geld ausgeben um was lesen zu können?


----------



## Pu244 (7. August 2016)

Der Netzteiltest ist schon recht interessant.

Auf Platz 1 hat es (extrem knapp) das DPP P11 550W geschafft, auf Platz 2 und 3 steht das 520W Platinum Fanless, einmal von Seasonic und einmal von XFX.

Bei der Auswahl der Netzteile kann man sich fragen warum das zumindest E10 500W nicht dabei ist, das 520W Platinum Fanless hingegen gleich 2 mal. Warum hat man das Platinum Fanless nicht gleich von allen Herstellern und am besten in allen Wattklassen genommen? Dann wäre das ganze sehr übersichtlich geworden (kaufen sie sich ein Platinum Fanless oder ein Platinum Fanless, alternativ kommt auch noch ein Platinum Fanless in Frage, Sparfüchsen empfehlen wir hingegen ganz klar das Platinum Fanless). Davon abgesehen ist die Auswahl durchaus geglückt.

Bei den Noten ist hingegen zu bemängeln dass das Feld sehr nahe zusammenliegt und die schlechteste Note eine 2,2 ist, die Note würde ich z.B. eher dem E10 500W geben. Selbst das Thermaltake London 550W erhält mit 2,13 eine mMn richtig gute Note, obwohl hingewiesen wurde das der Überstromschutz fehlerhaft ist.

Da zeigt sich das Problem bei Notensystemen, mag sein das quasi alle diese Netzteile 2010 richtig gut gewesen wären, heute sind sieht das teilweise anders aus. So gesehen müßte man auch quasi jeder Graka eine spitzenmäßige Leistungsnote verpassen, immerhin sind sie fast alle einer HD 5870 haushoch überlegen. Ich bin da eher für das System der ct, keine Noten, dafür eine Vergleichstabelle.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich muss schon Arbeit in die Auswahl der Adblocker setzen, damit die Webseite nutzbar ist.
> Da noch Geld ausgeben um was lesen zu können?



Ernsthaft?
du beschwerst dich über 2-3 Banner?

Da soll sich dann auch keiner wundern wenn PCGH eines Tages eingestellt wird.

EDIT:
geht die PCGH Seite bei euch auch manchmal nicht?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. August 2016)

Die Auswahl der Testsamples udn die generell Beurteilung finde ich bisher bei keiner Zeitschrift und bei keinem Onlineportal immer passend.  Das Netzteile mit fehlerhaften Schutzschaltungen überhaupt besser als 4.0 bewertet werden können ist eigentlich absurd.


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Ernsthaft?
> du beschwerst dich über 2-3 Banner?



Ja, weil sie den Browser verlangsamen und immer Fehlerquellen darstellen.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Da soll sich dann auch keiner wundern wenn PCGH eines Tages eingestellt wird.



Ich könnte mal wieder ein Buch lesen.



Pu244 schrieb:


> EDIT:
> geht die PCGH Seite bei euch auch manchmal nicht?



Also, dahin fließen die Millionen Gewinne vom Online Abo und den Klicks der sinnlosen News über Apple Produkte jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## MrSonii (8. August 2016)

Hey Leute,
ich hab letztens endlich den Umzug ins neue Gehäuse gemacht und dabei auch ein neues Netzteil eingebaut, bequiet straight power e10 500w.
Von der Power her sollte es doch für mein System ausreichen oder? (Siehe Signatur) 
Nach dem Umbau ist mein PC nämlich schon öfter einfach mal ausgegangen (Blackscreen, also direkt aus) und dann ging er nicht mehr wirklich an, nur kurz und dann kam direkt ein Neustart,
sodass ich per Power-Knopf ausschalten musste. Nach ner Zeit ging er dann wieder.
Da ich nur Gehäuse und Netzteil ausgetauscht habe vermute ich ein defektes Netzteil.
Der Fehler tritt sehr zufällig auf, ob der PC grad unter Last ist oder im idle scheint keine Rolle zu spielen.
Hab Memtest bereits ohne Fehler durchlaufen lassen, und auch jede Festplatte mal abgeklemmt, hat keine Veränderung hervorgerufen.
Windows Ereignisanzeige gibt den Fehler ID41 Kernel-Power an.
Kann so ein Verhalten auch von dem neuen Gehäuse kommen, oder würdet ihr auch auf das Netzteil tippen?
Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2016)

Schau mal, ob da nicht irgendwo ein Kurzschluss verursacht wird. Kaputtes Kabel oder sowas.
Hört sich für mich eher so an als wenn eine Schutzschaltung auslöst.


----------



## MrSonii (8. August 2016)

Also hab alle Kabel und auch Kondensatoren nachgeprüft und es war alles in Ordnung. Da ich mein Netzteil hier vor Ort gekauft habe konnte ich es direkt umtauschen und ein neues einbauen. Der PC ging sofort an und war auch spürbar schneller als vorher dabei (keine Ahnung wieso der vorher so langsam war). Ich führe Grad ein paar Benchmarks aus um unter Belastung zu gucken, aber es scheint tatsächlich an dem Netzteil gelegen zu haben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. August 2016)

Evtl. war ein Kondensator im NT defekt, dann wäre z.B. eine zu hohe Ripple Spannung möglich, was zu Rechenfehlern führen kann.

Aber das ist jetzt sehr spekulativ. Diesen service in der Zeitspanne kann nicht mal BeQuiet selbst bieten 
Da zeigt sich der Händler vor Ort dann doch im Vorteil


----------



## MrSonii (8. August 2016)

Ja, da die Filiale 1 in der Stadt (wo ich gekauft habe) keinen Ersatz hatte,
hat man mir einfach das Geld ausgezahlt und ich konnte zu Filiale 2 in der Stadt gehen und dort ein Neues kaufen.
Bisher läuft alles so wie es soll, egal ob Dirt Rally Benchmark oder 30 Minuten Rise of the Tomb Raider zum vollen Auslasten


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. August 2016)

FYI:
Bilder von 'nem XFX TS430 aka Seasonic ECO Serie...
花小钱、大享受 XFX TS430评测 - 玩家堂

Naja, kurz: eher weniger zu empfehlen.
Mieser 8pin Sicherungschip, daher kein OCP...
Und auch der Rest schaut eher besonders preiswert aus...


----------



## Rolk (12. August 2016)

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Beim XFX TS Gold Series haben 550 und 650W Modell praktisch den gleichen Preis. Gibt es etwas das für das 550W Modell sprechen würde?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. August 2016)

Da da wohl die G-Serie von seasonic drin steckt, soweit ich das sehe, wird es wohl hinten raus lauter.
Ich würde trotzdem nur das 550 nehmen, wenn ich es nicht so groß brauche, oder irgendeinen anschluss haben will, der am 550 nicht dran ist.


----------



## Icedaft (12. August 2016)

Anders herum wird ein Schuh daraus: was sollte für ein 650W Netzteil sprechen? Für eine Single GPU-Konfig viel zu viel, für SLI/Crossfire idR zu wenig (von Ausnahmen wie dem P10/11 550W mal abgesehen.


----------



## Pu244 (12. August 2016)

Wenn man die Mehrleistung umsonst haben kann, dann würde ich sie auch nehmen, man kann ja nie wissen was in Zukunft so kommt.


----------



## the_leon (12. August 2016)

Ja, die Lautstärke.

Ich denke das der Lüfter beim 650w Modell bei der gleichen Belastung starker dreht.

Und die Seasonic G Serie ist nicht dafür bekannt das sie leise ist. Auch wenn das von der Lüfterkurve abhängt.


----------



## tsd560ti (12. August 2016)

Ist man doch schön blöd, wenn man ohne Mehrkosten ein wertigeres Produkt erhält. 

Früher wurden Käufer eines P10-650 oder ähnliches verteufelt, aber in Zeiten von einer GTX1070 mit einem 8-Pin Stecker und vielleicht 220Watt Verbrauch (OC) passen 650 dann doch sehr gut, selbst zu einem gesund übertakteten Restsystem. 

Prime+ Furmark würde mein V850 jedoch vermutlich kaum mit CF schultern, dafür verbraucht mein übertakteter Christbaum einfach zu viel. 
Doch auch hier, ein Upgrade und auf einmal passt die Leistung sehr genau.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. August 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Anders herum wird ein Schuh daraus: was sollte für ein 650W Netzteil sprechen? Für eine Single GPU-Konfig viel zu viel, für SLI/Crossfire idR zu wenig (von Ausnahmen wie dem P10/11 550W mal abgesehen.



Sorry, aber wenn ein P10 oder P11 bei CF/SLi bei selber leistungsfähigkeit reicht, warum dann dieses hier nicht?
Die basis ist in beiden Fällen ein DC-DC Netzteil, das jeweils die Nennleistung auf 12V bereitstellen kann, wenn nötig.
Außerdem hat das XFX hier sogar den Vorteil, dass es Single-Rail ist, und damit Probleme wie Railabsicherung nicht entstehen. OK, dafür haben P10 und P11 den OC-Key.

Was ich noch nicht gefundne hatte, war die Absicherung des NT. Hier könnte eine Schwachstelle liegen, wobei ich darauf tippe, dass die 1:1 von der G-Serie kommt.


----------



## the_leon (12. August 2016)

Weil das 550w p10 ~700w bringt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. August 2016)

Die braucht man doch aber gar nicht.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 und GeForce GTX 1070 im SLI - Hardwareluxx
2011 system mit DDR3 und OC der CPU, dazu 2 GTX1080 udn unter Last steht nicht mal ne 5 Vorn!


----------



## Philipus II (12. August 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Weil das 550w p10 ~700w bringt.


Und dann überlastet wird, was dem Netzteil nicht gut tut.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. August 2016)

wie gesagt, ist j aeh unnötig. Ein Skylake mit oc udn zwei custom 1080 ohne oc sollten die 550W nicht mal sprengen, mit leichtem oc sind auch 650w wohl machbar.

und wenn das Netzteil 662w liefern muss, wird es nicht explodieren 

ein 650W Gerät um etwa 10W zu überlasten dürfte wohl weniger ein Problem sein, als ein 550er um über 110W.


----------



## Icedaft (12. August 2016)

Hier beschwert sich jemand, das es unter Last wohl laut wird:
XFX TS Gold Series 550W ATX 2.31 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Für mich ist das ein K.O.-Kriterium.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. August 2016)

Na halt typisch Seasonic G-Serie, hab mein G-550 mit nem i7 820 schon ohne GPU Last deutlich hörbar bekommen, (ok, dass messgeräte sagte mal eben 360W  ) udn mit der HD4870x2 wars dann einfach nur irre laut.


----------



## Rolk (12. August 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Hier beschwert sich jemand, das es unter Last wohl laut wird:
> XFX TS Gold Series 550W ATX 2.31 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Für mich ist das ein K.O.-Kriterium.



PCGH Test vom 550W Modell: Bis einschlieslich 50% Last schön leise, bei 80% Last laut. An welchem Punkt dazwischen es genau laut wird weis ich nicht. Wenn es beim 650W Modell genauso ist wäre das ein Pluspunkt für das grössere Modell, weil man etwas mehr Last abrufen kann bevor es laut wird und nur 3-5 € mehr kostet. Deshalb ja meine  Frage ob das 550W Modell einen Vorteil gegenüber 650W hat. Hätte ich vielleicht gleich mit dazu schreiben sollen mir der Lautstärke.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. August 2016)

ich glaub, da bist du mit nem coolermaster g550m oder v550sm etwas besser bedient.
also rein von der lautstärke


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. August 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> PCGH Test vom 550W Modell: Bis einschlieslich 50% Last schön leise, bei 80% Last laut. An welchem Punkt dazwischen es genau laut wird weis ich nicht.


Also genau so wie beim Originalem G-550 bzw dem Antec True Power Classic: zwischen 250 und 300W Last...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (12. August 2016)

Kann hier eigentlich schon jemand was zum Innenleben sagen ???
Sollte das Enermax Platimax wieder in die Kaufempfehlung rücken ???


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. August 2016)

Dürfte wieder zu teuer für das gebotene sein. Da ist Enermax leider eben nicht so gut aufgestellt wie andere. Zumal Platin Netzteile bisher selten ne Empfehlung sind, eben wegen dem Preis.


----------



## Philipus II (12. August 2016)

Wer Single Sleeved Kabel voraussetzt macht mit dem Platimax D.F. wohl den besten Kauf. Wer darauf keinen Wert legt hat viele gute Alternativen.


----------



## Olstyle (13. August 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich ein gutes ATX NT mit auffällig kurzen Kabeln oder vielleicht einen gekürzten Satz für ein modulares NT? Hintergrund: Ich möchte ein Coolcube-Maxi ausstatten und da sind die Abstände doch sehr kurz und lange Kabel nur mehr Zeug was man unterbringen muss.


----------



## poiu (13. August 2016)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Wer Single Sleeved Kabel voraussetzt macht mit dem Platimax D.F. wohl den besten Kauf. Wer darauf keinen Wert legt hat viele gute Alternativen.



Gut zusammengefasst, sehe ich auch so.

An sich kein must Have Netzteil aber wie so oft wenn jemand spezielle Feature haben will wird die Auswahl kleiner.


@Olstyle

da gab es glaube ich ein silverstone Short cable kit aber ist ausgelaufen :/

Sonst sieh dir mal die SFX-L Netzteile an die passen dank beiliegendem Adpater in ATX und haben sehr Kurze Kabel.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. August 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich ein gutes ATX NT mit auffällig kurzen Kabeln


Die Kabel vom Cougar LX sind relativ kurz.
Und ansonsten nutzt man die entsprechenden Standard Anschlüsse. EPS12V Buchse für das CPU Kabel, 8pin PCIe Buchsen für PCIe Kabel...


----------



## poiu (13. August 2016)

Es gibt einen kleinen Skandal mit Netzteiltests in Spanien 

Hardzone: Fake reviews? - jonnyGURU Forums

Ich fase mal zusammen

 Bilder sind 80+ Entnommen, Foto der Teststation stammt aus der Sunmoon Seite.

 Ungereimtheiten bei denn Ergebnissen: obwohl die SunMoon keine Veränderbare Spannungsquelle besitzt, also im 230V Netz getestet wird, ähneln  die Ergebnisse dehnen von 80+ die bei 115V testet.

Sehr suspekt der Test.


----------



## Philipus II (16. August 2016)

Zum Cougar GX-S gibt es jetzt den Test bei TweakPC:
Cougar GX-S 550 Netzteil im Test - kompaktes günstiges Gold-Netzteil


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. August 2016)

Klingt nach ner guten Alternative zum E10 400w


----------



## tsd560ti (16. August 2016)

Schöner Test, schönes Netzteil.
Hoffentlich folgt ein kleiner Preiskampf mit dem Superflower GoldenGreen HX.


----------



## turbosnake (16. August 2016)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste von empfehlswerten SFX-NTs?
Und wie viel Watt braucht man eigentlich für ein System mit RX470/GTX1060, 2x SSDs, 2x RAM und einer CPU mit einer TDP von 95W bzw. 65W?


----------



## poiu (16. August 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste von empfehlswerten SFX-NTs?



ja ist aber noch in der mache vor ende September wird das nix


----------



## turbosnake (16. August 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> ja ist aber noch in der mache vor ende September wird das nix


Das klingt schon mal gut, aber hilft mir jetzt nicht leider viel weiter.
Wobei mir jetzt ein ungefährer Preis ausreichen würde, will erstmal schauen was so ein System ungefähr kosten würde.
Finde nur leider Tests die entweder uralt sind oder die mit 400W+ gemacht wurden, was für so ein System wieder deutlich zu viel ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. August 2016)

Hm, also weniger al 400W weiß ich nicht, gut sein soll dieses hier:
Corsair SF450 450W SFX12V Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Udn du brauchst da wohl eher 300W. Der Realverbrauch wird dann bei etwa 220-250W liegen im Spielbetrieb und mit etwas OC auf der GPU.


----------



## br0da (16. August 2016)

Das SF450 von keinem geringeren als Aris getestet: Corsair SF450 PSU Review - Tom's Hardware


----------



## turbosnake (16. August 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Hm, also weniger al 400W weiß ich nicht, gut sein soll dieses hier:
> Corsair SF450 450W SFX12V Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


Das ist mir nur deutlich zu teuer, ich hatte eigentlich mit maximal 50€ gerechnet.


> Udn du brauchst da wohl eher 300W. Der Realverbrauch wird dann bei etwa 220-250W liegen im Spielbetrieb und mit etwas OC auf der GPU.


Wenn das System nur 220W ziehen würde, wäre dann ein 250W NT nicht ausreichend?


----------



## poiu (16. August 2016)

das Seasonic SFX ist ganz gut aber kein PCIe

vielleicht das

Kolink SFX-450 80 Plus Bronze Netzteil - 450 Watt


----------



## turbosnake (16. August 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Kolink SFX-450 80 Plus Bronze Netzteil - 450 Watt


Mich verwirrt das 85+ Logo etwas, das sieht aus wie irgendeine Eigenkreation um 80+ vorzutäuschen.
Und wieso das 450W und nicht das 350W?

Was ist eigentlich an gruppenregulierten NTs schlecht?
Frage wegen dieser Anmerkung.


----------



## chischko (16. August 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich an gruppenregulierten NTs schlecht?
> Frage wegen dieser Anmerkung.



Ich zitiere einfach mal Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ?


----------



## poiu (16. August 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Mich verwirrt das 85+ Logo etwas, das sieht aus wie irgendeine Eigenkreation um 80+ vorzutäuschen.
> Und wieso das 450W und nicht das 350W?
> 
> Was ist eigentlich an gruppenregulierten NTs schlecht?
> Frage wegen dieser Anmerkung.



ist auch Eigenkreation aber das 350W nimmt auch nicht denn mund zu voll, wollte auch das 350 verlinken das genügt dir ja


----------



## turbosnake (16. August 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> ist auch Eigenkreation aber das 350W nimmt auch nicht denn mund zu voll, wollte auch das 350 verlinken das genügt dir ja


Dann war ich da etwas zu misstrauisch und hatte es voreilig  abgehakt. Sollte sich doch auf die technischen Daten verlassen und nicht irgendwelche Logos.

Ich habe hier noch ein Seasonic X-Series X-560, wie viel ineffizienter wäre das mit oben genannten System?
Bin mir gerade unschlüssig wie sinnvoll so ein 'Downgrade' wäre, aus reiner VK und EK-Preis scheint es sich nicht zu lohnen und die regulären ITX Cases sind trotz SFX Netzteil nicht viel kleiner als die ATX Varianten. Das trifft erst auf die Cases zu die in irgendwelchen Foren ihren Ursprung haben, aber dann auch über 100€ kosten.
Dazu kommt das so ein SFX-NT wahrscheinlich lauter ist.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. August 2016)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Zum Cougar GX-S gibt es jetzt den Test bei TweakPC:
> Cougar GX-S 550 Netzteil im Test - kompaktes günstiges Gold-Netzteil



Sagt da evtl. auch jemand was zur Technik/Hardware die drinne Steckt ???


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. August 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Sagt da evtl. auch jemand was zur Technik/Hardware die drinne Steckt ???



Userreview Cougar GX-S 650W von Stefan Payne


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (17. August 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Userreview Cougar GX-S 650W von Stefan Payne



Stimmt, ich vergas ... das war ja das Netzteil ... Danke dür den Link 
Es ist sogar im Test verlinkt o_O ... Das hatte ich übersehen ...


----------



## tsd560ti (17. August 2016)

Durch meine professionelle Lötarbeit durfte ich heute feststellen, dass die SCP@12Volt beim V850 gegen DAUs gewappnet ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein, für dieses Foto wurde keine Isolation entfernt


----------



## eco_exe (17. August 2016)

hallo leute,

ich habe noch ein altes netzteil verbaut.... Cooler Master: Support

und da steht 
PCI-E 8 Pin x1
PCI-E 6 Pin x 2

möchte mir aber gerne eine gtx 1070 mit 2x 8pin kaufen,

gibt es da ein möglichkeit mein netzteil trotzdem dafür zu nutzen oder muss ich mir ein neues zu legen?

mfg


----------



## Gripschi (17. August 2016)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist das NT von 2007?

Da würde ich sagen Weg damit.


----------



## eco_exe (17. August 2016)

kommt hin  

bestünde aber rein technisch die möglichkeit mit adapter o.ä oder lieber nicht versuchen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. August 2016)

Japp, bitte ersetzen
Netzteilempfehlungen Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (17. August 2016)

eco_exe schrieb:


> bestünde aber rein technisch die möglichkeit mit adapter o.ä oder lieber nicht versuchen?



Die Möglichkeit mit Adaptern zu arbeiten, sollte bitte NUR ZU TESTZWECKEN erfolgen ... 
Es hat immer einen Grund washalb das Netzteil die Anschlüsse nicht bereit stellt ...

Das Netzteil sollte getauscht werden ... Mit 9 Jahren auf dem Buckel, muss man ihm keine Hardware aufzwingen, welche für ganze andere Lasten ausgelegt ist, als es zu jener Zeit konzipiert wurde ...


----------



## eco_exe (17. August 2016)

DANKE für eure meinungen 

werde dann wohl zum straight power 10 cm 600w greifen


----------



## Icedaft (17. August 2016)

Das 500er reicht und ist baugleich zum 600er, spare Dir den nutzlosen Aufpreis.


----------



## eco_exe (17. August 2016)

meinst das reicht? betreibe einen amd fx 8350, mainboard, d5 pumpe, 7 lüfter, 1 ssd und dann ne gtx 1070 und n aquaero


----------



## eco_exe (17. August 2016)

nachtrag... mir ist wichtig, dass es leise ist, deshalb dachte lieber etwas mehr reserve, dass der lüfter nicht so hoch dreht???


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (17. August 2016)

Wenn der Lüfter eines BQ hörbar aufdreht, ist das Netzteil kaputt 
Und 500W reichen sumasumarum wird dein Rechner ~350W verbrauchen. Wenn du allerdings 24/7 Furmark und Prime laufen lässt, könnt´s knapp werden


----------



## eco_exe (17. August 2016)

keine sorge, soll nur office und battlefield 1 bzw csgo schaffen


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. August 2016)

eco_exe schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> ich habe noch ein altes netzteil verbaut.... Cooler Master: Support
> 
> ...


Joa, bitte ersetzen.

Das alte Netzteil kannst du, wenn du möchtest, in meine Richtung entsorgen 
Die ollen Acbel Teile sind durchaus interessant, find ich.


----------



## iGameKudan (18. August 2016)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Zum Cougar GX-S gibt es jetzt den Test bei TweakPC:
> Cougar GX-S 550 Netzteil im Test - kompaktes günstiges Gold-Netzteil



Zwar hat Stefan mir dieses Netzteil nahegelegt, allerdings schreckt mich die hohe Restwelligkeit auf der 12V-Schiene, besonders aber am ATX-Stecker doch etwas ab. 
Ich meine, das ist ja der Idealfall wenn das Netzteil neu ist, mit der Zeit wird die Restwelligkeit ja aber nicht besser. Wenn das Netzteil schon im Auslieferungszustand bei 91mV Restwelligkeit liegt... Vielleicht kannst du ja mal lieb bei Caseking nachfragen, ob du ein zweites Testmuster erhalten könntest. 

Auch der Gleitlagerlüfter ist so eine Sache. Der in meinem SystemPower 7 400W ist schließlich schon nach einem halben Jahr im Eimer bzw. zeigt mit einem Rattern wohl einen Lagerschaden. 

Sonst klingt das Netzteil ja wirklich interessant und stellt auch die bessere Alternative zum XFX TS Gold dar. Schließlich ist es unter Last wesentlich leiser...

Aktuell habe ich halt drei Netzteile auf dem Schirm:
- SuperFlower HX550W
- XFX TS Gold in 550W oder 650W
- Cougar GX-S 550W

Und falls ich mich doch gegen einen neuen CPU-Kühler (ergo: Wenn der Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 keine deutliche Verbesserung zum Scythe Mine 2 + 2 Arctic F12 PWM darstellt) entscheide und stattdessen mehr Geld ins Netzteil stecke:
- Seasonic Platinum 660W
- SuperFlower Leadex Gold oder Platinum 550W
- EVGA Supernova G2 550W
- BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 11 550W


----------



## tsd560ti (18. August 2016)

Das TS ist doch schick, 650Watt und genug Stecker für mGPU mit zwei dicken Karten ist doch top. 
Im Test vom GX-S wurde immer gesagt "für den Preis i.O.", doch in Anbetracht des Konkurrenzangebotes von XFX, einem Seasonic G mit mehr Anschlüssen, würde ich da nicht lange überlegen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. August 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Zwar hat Stefan mir dieses Netzteil nahegelegt, allerdings schreckt mich die hohe Restwelligkeit auf der 12V-Schiene, besonders aber am ATX-Stecker doch etwas ab.
> Ich meine, das ist ja der Idealfall wenn das Netzteil neu ist, mit der Zeit wird die Restwelligkeit ja aber nicht besser. Wenn das Netzteil schon im Auslieferungszustand bei 91mV Restwelligkeit liegt... Vielleicht kannst du ja mal lieb bei Caseking nachfragen, ob du ein zweites Testmuster erhalten könntest.


[Test] Test: Cogar GX-S 550 - kompakter günstiger Goldjunge für Gamer

Ich hab auch keine Erklärung dafür, warum sich die Restwelligkeit an den einzelnen Anschlüssen unterscheiden soll...
Der Lötpunkt ist ja (mehr oder minder) der gleiche, daher kann es eigentlich 'nur' sein, dass es dort Wechselwirkungen mit anderen Dingen gibt. Sprich Einstrahlungen von irgendwas, da die Kabel ja nicht geschirmt sind...



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Auch der Gleitlagerlüfter ist so eine Sache. Der in meinem SystemPower 7 400W ist schließlich schon nach einem halben Jahr im Eimer bzw. zeigt mit einem Rattern wohl einen Lagerschaden.


Wie hast du das Netzteil denn verbaut? Wo ist das Netzteil verbaut?
Liegend, oben oder unten (Lüfter oben/unten), stehend? 

Kann einerseits natürlich Pech sein, andererseits ein verspäteter Transportschaden oder aber aufgrund von Vibrationen von deinem Rechner verursacht werden...

Wobei das S7-400W AFAIR ja auch einen Yate Loon Lüfter hat, der nicht gerade den besten Ruf hat...



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Aktuell habe ich halt drei Netzteile auf dem Schirm:
> - SuperFlower HX550W
> - XFX TS Gold in 550W oder 650W
> - Cougar GX-S 550W


Das Super Flower hat auch nur einen Gleitlager Lüfter, soll auch recht deutlich wahrnehmbar sein. Hatte es aber leider nie hier, kann also nur von Hörensagen sprechen...

TS Gold ist, wenn es ein Standard G-Serie Gerät ist, ab etwa 250-300W Aufnahme sehr sehr laut...
Also laut im Sinne von nimmt es mit deiner Grafikkarte auf bzw übertönt es.


----------



## dsdenni (18. August 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Durch meine professionelle Lötarbeit durfte ich heute feststellen, dass die SCP@12Volt beim V850 gegen DAUs gewappnet ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Solang es läuft..


----------



## iGameKudan (18. August 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Das TS ist doch schick, 650Watt und genug Stecker für mGPU mit zwei dicken Karten ist doch top.
> Im Test vom GX-S wurde immer gesagt "für den Preis i.O.", doch in Anbetracht des Konkurrenzangebotes von XFX, einem Seasonic G mit mehr Anschlüssen, würde ich da nicht lange überlegen.


Das Problem ist leider, dass das Teil unter Last offensichtlich wirklich verdammt laut werden kann... Dieser Test ist zwar Crap, aber auch der einzige, welcher zumindest in dB eine Lautstärkemessung vorgenommen hat: XFX TS-Series 550 Watt Netzteil Gold im Test | Review | HardwareOverclock.com

Klar unterscheiden sich die Messverfahren deutlich, das Messgerät dürfte eher meh sein und der PC steht unterm Tisch (die haben in 25cm Entfernung gemessen), aber die Zahl 46dB bedeutet für mich, dass das Teil ähnlich laut ist wie das Clevo P150EM was ich mal besaß... Die haben aber auch nur das 550er-Modell getestet. 

Hier leider keine Angaben in einer Messeinheit für Lautstärken, aber dafür Umdrehungszahlen:
XFX TS650 650W Non-Modular Power Supply Review - Page 8 of 9 - eTeknix

-> Auch hier, wohl ab etwa 66% Last ziemlich laut. 

Interessant ist halt auch, dass in manchen Tests (u.A. dem von Hardwareoverclock) und laut euren Aussagen das Netzteil auf der G-Serie von Seasonic basiert (also dieses Teil hier? Seasonic G-Series G-650 650W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland), laut dem Test von JohnnyGuru (XFX TS 650 - 650W Power Supply Review) und E-Teknix auf dem S12G (also dem Teil hier: Seasonic S12G 650W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland). 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wie hast du das Netzteil denn verbaut? Wo ist das Netzteil verbaut?
> Liegend, oben oder unten (Lüfter oben/unten), stehend?
> 
> Kann einerseits natürlich Pech sein, andererseits ein verspäteter Transportschaden oder aber aufgrund von Vibrationen von deinem Rechner verursacht werden...
> ...



1) Verbaut war das NT bis vor drei Wochen in einem Bitfenix Shinobi, dementsprechend wurde es im Gehäuseboden verbaut. Natürlich mit dem Lüfter nach unten... 
Seit drei Wochen arbeitet das Teil in einem NZXT Phantom BigTower - dementsprechend ebenfalls im Gehäuseboden verbaut und ebenfalls mit dem Lüfter nach unten. 

In beiden Gehäusen wurde das NT durch die Auflagefläche entkoppelt, jedoch zur Seitenwand hin ohne Entkopplung verschraubt. 
Das Rattern begann bereits im Shinobi. Dabei rattert der Lüfter ausschließlich beim fast jedem Kaltstart für etwa 1 - 2 Minuten - irgendwann wird die Umdrehungszahl gesenkt und das Rattern wird leiser bis es aufhört - unter Last dreht der Lüfter dann völlig ohne Nebengeräusche hoch (das merke ich am deutlichen Luftzug...). 

2) Durch Vibrationen?  
Nun, das Bitfenix Shinobi hat durch die verbaute Festplatte (ne Western Digital WD Blue WD10EZEX, also eine mit 7200rpm) schon relativ stark vibriert und war auch ganz unten im Schacht verbaut, im Phantom ist diese aber entkoppelt. 

Hin und wieder habe ich den Rechner auch mal im Betrieb bewegt, dabei aber natürlich vorsichtig und ohne Stöße. 

3) Wie halt oben geschrieben, basiert das Teil nun auf der G- oder der S12G-Serie? Oder macht das überhaupt einen Unterschied?
Leider scheint das TS wirklich extrem laut zu werden. Ich meinte zwar jetzt, dass mir die Lautstärke nicht so wichtig ist solange das Netzteil im Idle leise ist, aber es sollte unter Last (welche mit dem 3930K und der R9 290X sogar durchaus hoch ausfallen kann) nicht zum Staubsauger mutieren. 

Ich sage es mal so, viel lauter wie die Noiseblocker PK-2-Lüfter auf voller Drehzahl (meine GPU-Lüfter  ) oder mein aktuelles BeQuiet SystemPower 7 400W unter voller Last (ja, ich habe WIRKLICH das System aus der Signatur an dem System hängen... Und erstaunlicherweise läuft es sogar unter Spielelast stabil - wenn ich prime95 und FurMark gleichzeitig spiele sicher nicht ) sollte es nicht werden.

Der Vorteil des XFX TS Gold ist halt der doch sehr niedrige Preis und die guten Messwerte in den Reviews, aber die Lautstärke ist halt sehr hoch. 
Für den Fall, dass ich mir die KoWaKü spare und alles in das Netzteil stecke, ist an der Auswahl was auszusetzen?
- Seasonic Platinum 660W
- SuperFlower Leadex Gold oder Platinum 550W
- EVGA Supernova G2 550W
- BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 11 550W


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (18. August 2016)

Wenn Lautstärke ein K.O. Kriterium ist, warum überlegst du da noch? 
In Sachen Lautstärke bekommt das keiner sogut hin wie BQ (Also overall leise zu sein, der Semicrap dreht ja irgendwann auf)

(Kaputte Lüfter lassen wir mal aussenvor)


----------



## iGameKudan (18. August 2016)

Gibt es denn keinen Mittelweg zwischen Silent und Staubsauger und das in günstiger wie Silent (also ein E10/P11 oder was aus meiner "Besser-Liste") und mit einer problemlosen Technik (die Restwelligkeit beim GX-S undso...)?


----------



## tsd560ti (18. August 2016)

Das Superflower drehte doch auch nicht allzu hoch, die 350Watt Version war selbst unter Vollast bei 800rpm. 

Sollte dich der Lüfterlärm zu sehr stören kannst du es ja auch wieder zurück schicken. 
Wer sich als unwissender Kunde beim Hersteller informiert bekommt auch nur das zu lesen:
"Ultra Quiet Fan Design"http://xfxforce.com/en-us/products/ts-series-gold-full-wired/ts-gold-series-650w-psu-p1-650g-ts3x


----------



## poiu (18. August 2016)

Die restwelligkeit ist beim CXougar nicht wirklich eion Problem oder lässt du das NT immer an der Kotz grenze laufen xD


----------



## tsd560ti (18. August 2016)

Mit der KoWaKü würde ich den Verbrauch auf 500Watt sekundär beim Spielen schätzen, je nach sonstiger Ausstattung (10Festplatten, 100Watt Glühbirne, Ventilator und was man sonst so dranklemmt) +/- 50Watt


----------



## poiu (18. August 2016)

dann solltest aber höherwertiges NT nehmen das Couagr ist gut für denn Preis aber halt ein P/L NT das nicht perfekt ist


----------



## iGameKudan (18. August 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Mit der KoWaKü würde ich den Verbrauch auf 500Watt sekundär beim Spielen schätzen, je nach sonstiger Ausstattung (10Festplatten, 100Watt Glühbirne, Ventilator und was man sonst so dranklemmt) +/- 50Watt


Na, mit der Liquid Freezer würde es dann wie folgt aussehen:
- 3930K @4.2 GHz bei 1,256V, welcher aber dann vermutlich noch weiter übertaktet wird (ich stehe derzeit an der Temperaturgrenze...)
- 4 DDR3 1600MHz-Riegel
- eine Radeon R9 290X @1100/1450 MHz, hier stehe ich aktuell an der Verbrauchsgrenze...
- eine SSD
- eine normale 7200er-HDD
- 1x LED 120mm-Lüfter
- 9x normale 120mm-Lüfter (4x Liquid Freezer, 2x GPU, 2x Seite,1x Heck)
- 1x LED 200mm-Lüfter

Das SuperFlower HX hatte ich ja schonmal im Gedanken. Wäre natürlich auch eine Option... Das 450er-Modell wurde hier ja im Forum gerne als günstiges und brauchbares NT empfohlen, wenn man sich mit dem nicht ultrasilent-tauglichen Gleitlagerlüfter abfinden konnte. 

Verzeiht mir die Frage, aber wie steht ihr zu den CapXon-Kondensatoren? Zu Zeiten des BeQuiet E9 war das ja quasi eine der Marken, weswegen einem dazu geraten wurde, ein bestimmtes Netzteil zu meiden.


----------



## tsd560ti (18. August 2016)

Ich glaube das E9 hatte doch in ersten Chargen auch CapXon 

Aufgrund der großzügigen Dimensionierung wurden sie meines Wissens nach als verschmerzbar angesehen, wenn man es dann nach gut 5 Jahren tauscht.


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Verzeiht mir die Frage, aber wie steht ihr zu den CapXon-Kondensatoren? Zu Zeiten des BeQuiet E9 war das ja quasi eine der Marken, weswegen einem dazu geraten wurde, ein bestimmtes Netzteil zu meiden.



Das mit den Kondensatoren ist wie mit den Netzteilen selbst.
Es kommt immer darauf an, welche Serie das ist. CapXon muss nicht per se schlecht sein so wie japanische Caps nie immer die besten sind.


----------



## poiu (19. August 2016)

Das L9 500W gibt es das NT für 59€ bei cyberport im Sale

Cyberport.de - Computer, Notebooks, Fernseher, Apple, Handys & Digitalkameras

be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 500W  Netzteil (80 Plus Silber) fur 59,90€ [Cyberport] -  mydealz.de


----------



## the_leon (19. August 2016)

Poiu, das l9, nicht das e9 
Bitte verbessern


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2016)

Immer noch 60€ zu teuer.


----------



## poiu (19. August 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Poiu, das l9, nicht das e9
> Bitte verbessern



E9 oder L9 whats the difference


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. August 2016)

Für 63€ gibts das GX-S 450, wer da zum PP9 greift, hat selbst Schuld.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. August 2016)

Für 35€ inkl würde ich es nehmen  
Ob BQ da einverstanden ist wage ich allerdings eher zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. August 2016)

Dann wäre es ja für den Preis bei bestimmten Situationen auch eine Empfehlung


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. August 2016)

Ach du meine Fresse.  
Profis im Anmarsch. Freundin-PC aufrusten: Reicht das NT? - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## chischko (20. August 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ach du meine Fresse.
> Profis im Anmarsch. Freundin-PC aufrusten: Reicht das NT? - ComputerBase Forum



Sag mal Dreirad ich schätz Dich ja als sehr hilsbereites und fachkundiges Mitglied dieses Forums, der mir auch bereits mehrfach geholfen hat, aber Du und ein paar Andere sind leider immer sehr schnell dabei  hier über die vermeintliche Unwissenheit anderer User in anderen Foren herzuziehen bzw. sich lustig zu machen und das nur um andere öffentlich zu denunzieren und sich selbst (in bester Gesellschaft leider teilweise) ein Erhabenheitsgefühl ggü. Dritter zu vermitteln. 
Ich find nicht, dass gerade Du das nötig hast, zudem traurig, kindisch und absolut unnötig und würde Dich bitten in gewohnt kritischer und sachkundiger Art und Weise in diesem anderen Forum bzw. den anderen Foren (sofern angemeldet und Interesse) einfach einen Mehrwert zu liefern (wie es Stefan P. ja z.B. macht) ohne das hier an die große Glocke zu hängen und sich gemeinsam über die "doofen anderen Foren und User" lustig zu machen. 

Wäre Dir das möglich? Danke!


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2016)

Er macht sich doch nicht darüber lustig.
Ich finde es eher erschreckend, wenn einer sagt, dass das olle E5 doch super ist und ein paar Adapter ausreichend sind.
Das Netzteil ist Crap und das ist auch noch die erste Revision, die totaler Crap ist.

Und Stefan hat es ja auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## chischko (20. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er macht sich doch nicht darüber lustig.
> Ich finde es eher erschreckend, wenn einer sagt, dass das olle E5 doch super ist und ein paar Adapter ausreichend sind.
> Das Netzteil ist Crap und das ist auch noch die erste Revision, die totaler Crap ist.
> 
> Und Stefan hat es ja auf den Punkt gebracht.



Formulierungen wie "meine Fresse" und das zynische "Profis im Anmarsch" siedle ich durchaus im Gebiet des "sich über etwas lustig machens" an. 

Bzgl. des E5 etc stimme ich ja zu etc.


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2016)

Ja, das postet er hier im Forum.
Aber bei Computer Base ist er völlig sachlich.
Und ich kritisiere Leute auch, die irgendeinen Unsinn empfehlen. Die muss man direkt stellen, damit keiner den Quatsch glaubt, das die von sich geben.
Und was er dann in einem anderen Forum darüber schreibt, ist seine Sache.


----------



## chischko (20. August 2016)

Jaja.. "vor Ort" jemanden zu kritisieren etc. ist ja auch absolut korrekt und auch wichtig und gut.... nur hier dann alle einzuladen sich das anzuschauen etc. ist nicht Sinn udn Zweck... 
Das Verhalten hatten wir hier bereits mehrfach und wurde bereits mehrfach in ähnlicher Art und Weise diskutiert...


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2016)

Also, ohne seinen Link hätte ich den Thread nicht mitbekommen und dass er da von "Profis" redet, kann man eher als Scherz nehmen, denn ein Profi ist der Typ ja nicht gerade.
Sich über andere lustig machen sieht meiner Meinung nach anders aus.
Aber egal.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. August 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Formulierungen wie "meine Fresse" und das zynische "Profis im Anmarsch" siedle ich durchaus im Gebiet des "sich über etwas lustig machens" an.


Das ist Ironie. Mit lustig mavhen hat das nichts zu tun - aber bitte.
Soll es mir recht sein, wenn es dir nicht passt lasse ich es halt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. August 2016)

Wobei das schlimme ist ja oft auch, dass an der falschen Ansicht gewaltsam festgehalten wird...

Und es leider auch üblich ist, erst mal jemanden blöd von der Seite anzumachen, anstatt zu fragen, wenn man etwas nicht so ganz verstanden hat. Leider


----------



## chischko (20. August 2016)

Das falsche Meinungen etc. korrigiert werden ist auch perfekt so.... 

Ich hab das durchaus verstanden aber das Thema hatten wir hier schon so oft...


----------



## Livy81 (20. August 2016)

Hallo, mich würde intressieren was ihr von dem Cooler Master B500 ver.2 haltet?
Ich habe 2 reviews gelesen in dem es nicht so schlecht abschneidet, bemängelt werden aber z.b. die Kondensatoren. Mich würde jetzt halt intressieren, ist da seine günstige Alternative oder ist dem eher abzuraten?

Cooler Master: B500 ver.2


----------



## Icedaft (20. August 2016)

Wenn Du was günstiges suchst:
Xilence Performance A+ Serie 530W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## the_leon (20. August 2016)

Das Netzteil ist Gruppenreguliert, also für moderne Hardware nicht zu empfehlen.
Hier sind paar Euro Aufpreis zum Cooler Master G450M seht Sinnvoll.
Ansonsten z.B. Xilence Performance A+


----------



## Livy81 (20. August 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist Gruppenreguliert, also für moderne Hardware nicht zu empfehlen.
> Hier sind paar Euro Aufpreis zum Cooler Master G450M seht Sinnvoll.
> Ansonsten z.B. Xilence Performance A+



Aber das Xilence Performance A+ Serie 530W ist auch Gruppenreguliert, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2016)

Livy81 schrieb:


> Aber das Xilence Performance A+ Serie 530W ist auch Gruppenreguliert, oder sehe ich das falsch?



Das siehst du falsch.
Das Xilence Performance A ist Gruppe, das Performance A*+* ist Indy.
Sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Fertiger.


----------



## Livy81 (20. August 2016)

Wow, diese Namensgebung  Aber danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2016)

Ja, ist nicht ganz so geschickt, da nur ein Plus hinten dran zu hängen.


----------



## Livy81 (21. August 2016)

Aber mal anders Gefragt, gibt es Netzteile die technisch auf der höhe der Zeit sind, aber diesen ganzen "schnickschnack" nicht haben?
Ich will kein Kabelmangement, keine gesleevten Kabel, kein schwarz gefärbtes Aussengehäuse (also ich will vorallem nicht dafür bezahlen) und mir ist auch egal welcher Firmenname drauf steht.
Ein effizentes Netzteil das technisch sehr gut ist würde ich mir aber schon wünschen.


----------



## tsd560ti (21. August 2016)

Silbernes Gehäuse dürfte bald Aufpreis kosten, Sleeves sind i.d.R. auch dran an den (technisch) besseren NTs. 

Wenn du ein Lautes nimmst kannst du zu einem Seasonic-basiertem Teil greifen, sprich du schaust welches gute(!) Antec/XFX/Ss gerade im Angebot ist und greifst zu, wie aktuell beim TS Gold.

Es gab doch auch noch ein Antec DC-DC preislich unter dem TruePower, ich komme aber gerade nicht auf den Namen.


----------



## the_leon (21. August 2016)

Das Antec Edge meinst du wohl


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das siehst du falsch.
> Das Xilence Performance A ist Gruppe, das Performance A*+* ist Indy.
> Sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Fertiger.



Werden die nicht beide bei HEC gebaut?


----------



## br0da (21. August 2016)

Nein, nur das non-Plus kommt (inzwischen wohl kam?) von HEC.
Den Plus-Refresh fertigt laut Phillip Huizhou Xin Hui Yuan Tech.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. August 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Das Antec Edge meinst du wohl


Das ist eine Stange teurer.


----------



## tsd560ti (21. August 2016)

Test: Antec VPF550 Netzteil im Test
Ich meinte das von Delta gefertigte VPF. 

Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem VP400P, das ist quasi ein L8, also FSP APN.


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2016)

br0da schrieb:


> Den Plus-Refresh fertigt laut Phillip Huizhou Xin Hui Yuan Tech.



Gesundheit.


----------



## poiu (21. August 2016)

Livy81 schrieb:


> Aber mal anders Gefragt, gibt es Netzteile die technisch auf der höhe der Zeit sind, aber diesen ganzen "schnickschnack" nicht haben?
> Ich will kein Kabelmangement, keine gesleevten Kabel, kein schwarz gefärbtes Aussengehäuse (also ich will vorallem nicht dafür bezahlen) und mir ist auch egal welcher Firmenname drauf steht.
> Ein effizentes Netzteil das technisch sehr gut ist würde ich mir aber schon wünschen.



Dann solltest du dir das  Cogar GX-S ansehen, das passt eigentlich genau zu deinem Wunschvorstellungen


----------



## iGameKudan (21. August 2016)

br0da schrieb:


> Huizhou Xin Hui Yuan Tech.


Leider kein passenderes Video gefunden:


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YUhykLec77s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Wenn ich mich jetzt zwischen folgenden Netzteilen entscheiden müsste, zu welchem würdet ihr mir raten?
- Seasonic Platinum 660W
- BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 11 550W
- SuperFlower Leadex Gold 550W
- SuperFlower Leadex Platinum 550W
- EVGA Supernova G2 550W


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. August 2016)

Das Platinum von SS ist leider semipassiv, also meins wäre es nicht, als 520er ist es aber voll Passiv, das ist gar nicht schlecht.

Das DPP ist wohl echt top.
Wäre wohl meine Wahl.

Das Leadex Platinum ist auch gut, Verfügbarkeit aber nicht so doll.
Das Gold muss gegen andere ran. Und da wäre dann das E10 ne idee.

Supernova ist baugleich zum Platinum afaik.

Ich würde noch das CoolerMaster V550 ansehen.


----------



## br0da (21. August 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Supernova ist baugleich zum Platinum afaik.



Wahrscheinlich meinst du zum SF Leadex Gold, denn das stimmt. 
Zwischen Leadex Gold, Supernova G2, E10 oder RMx würde ich wählen. 
IMHO zahlt ein Spieler bei teureren Netzteilen für Aspekte, von denen er nicht wirklich profitiert und kann sich den Aufpreis so sparen.


----------



## Fewbacca (21. August 2016)

*AW: NT gut?*

Was sind das denn für schlechte Netzteile.


----------



## chischko (21. August 2016)

*AW: NT gut?*



Fewbacca schrieb:


> Was sind das denn für schlechte Netzteile.



Was meinst Du?


----------



## br0da (21. August 2016)

Ist doch logisch und nachvollziehbar.
Er meint SS Platinum, DPP, E10, Leadex Gold & Platinum, G2, RMx und V550.


----------



## chischko (21. August 2016)

Uh klar!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. August 2016)

InGameKudan hat aber kein 0815-Sys dran, das ist afaik n 2011-Dual-CPU, könnte daher sein, dass er Stecker benötigt, die ein E10-500 nicht bietet.


----------



## iGameKudan (21. August 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das Platinum von SS ist leider semipassiv, also meins wäre es nicht, als 520er ist es aber voll Passiv, das ist gar nicht schlecht.
> 
> Das DPP ist wohl echt top.
> Wäre wohl meine Wahl.
> ...


Den Semipassiv-Modus kann man beim Seasonic Platinum zumindest in der aktuellen Version wohl abschalten. 
Ist auch was wo ich drauf achte - falls es eine semipassive Lüftersteuerung gibt, sollte sie abschaltbar sein. 

Das das DPP11 hier vermutlich DIE Empfehlung darstellt habe ich schon erwartet. Hehe. 
Da das Leadex Platinum aktuell wirklich nicht so wirklich erhältlich ist, fällt das für mich raus. Ist sogar bei Caseking erst ab dem 16.09. verfügbar...

Die Leadex Gold-Netzteile sind dafür in meinen Augen recht gut verfügbar und relativ preiswert, besonders in den großen Versionen. 
Gleiches gilt aber auch für die CoolerMaster V-Serie, wobei mir die Marke zumindest als Netzteilhersteller irgendwie unsympathisch ist. Ich werde mir da trotzdem mal Reviews zu anschauen. 



br0da schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich meinst du zum SF Leadex Gold, denn das stimmt.
> Zwischen Leadex Gold, Supernova G2, E10 oder RMx würde ich wählen.
> IMHO zahlt ein Spieler bei teureren Netzteilen für Aspekte, von denen er nicht wirklich profitiert und kann sich den Aufpreis so sparen.


Jup, dass das G2 auf dem Gold basiert war sogar mir bekannt. Ich habe ja zwischenzeitlich auch etwas gegooglet undso. 
Im Grunde sind die Netzteile wohl relativ baugleich, einzig müsste ich mich halt zwischen den extrem guten Garantiebedingungen von EVGA und der quasi direkten Verfügbarkeit von Super Flowers Distributor Caseking entscheiden. 

Das RMx war mir noch garnicht in den Sinn gekommen. Müsste ich mal Berichte zu im Netz lesen - hier im Forum kommt Corsair als Netzteilfertiger ja aber nicht so wirklich gut weg. 
Vermutlich würde ich mir aber den Aufpreis zum RMi leisten, zumindest wenn man den semipassiven Modus per Software abschalten kann. Das RMx bietet leider keine Möglichkeit dazu... 

Das HXi wäre für mich der etwas höheren Effizienz wegen eigentlich auch eine Option. Nur gibt es das HXi ja offensichtlich nur ab 750W. Und die 750er-Version kratzt schon sehr hart an der Budgetgrenze.

Mit dem E10 muss ich mal sehen. Wäre eine Option wenn es gut und günstig sein muss... Man bekommt das Teil ja mittlerweile ab 80€. 



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> InGameKudan hat aber kein 0815-Sys dran, das ist afaik n 2011-Dual-CPU, könnte daher sein, dass er Stecker benötigt, die ein E10-500 nicht bietet.


Na, leider ist es kein Dual-CPU-System, so zwei SB-E-Sechskerner zu 4,2 GHz wären schon ziemlich nett. 

Wenn ich jetzt so viel Geld für ein Netzteil in die Hand nehme, dann soll das aber schon eine langfristige Investition sein - weil es mich eigentlich schmerzt, so viel Kohle für ein Bauteil auszugeben, welches sich nicht in FPS wiederspiegelt. Gebe ich auch ganz offen zu. 

Andererseits steht halt so oder so ein neues Netzteil an. Da ich dennoch einen gewissen Mehrwert in teureren Netzteilen sehe und ich mir auch  von einem hochwertigerem Netzteil erhoffe, es nicht wieder so schnell tauschen zu müssen, ist es mir das Geld mal wert.

So in Hinblick auf eventuelle zukünftige Anschaffungen überlege ich halt auch, mindestens zu 650W oder ggfs. mehr zu greifen. Der 3930K und die 290X dürften übertaktet ja schon einige hundert Watt versenken.

Mittlerweile steht für mich jedenfalls fest, dass ich mehr Kohle ins NT stecke und mir die AiO spare. Viel mehr wie 4.2 GHz gehen mit dem 3930K eh nicht so sinnvoll und die Temperaturen sind bei 4.2GHz ja im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. August 2016)

In der Auswahl würde ich aber Cooler Master V-Serie und die RMx sowie HXi rausschmeißen, weil dort zwei 8pin PCIe Anschlüsse an einer 6-8pin Buchse am Netzteil hängen.


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2016)

Bei einer starken Grafikkarte kann der Anschluss schnell mal überlastet werden. Gar nicht gut.


----------



## iGameKudan (21. August 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> In der Auswahl würde ich aber Cooler Master V-Serie und die RMx sowie HXi rausschmeißen, weil dort zwei 8pin PCIe Anschlüsse an einer 6-8pin Buchse am Netzteil hängen.


Inwiefern stellt das ein Problem dar?
Das HXi wäre aber wiegesagt eh die aller äußerste Grenze vom Budget. Das ich mir das HXi kaufe ist eh sehr unwahrscheinlich. 

-> Wie folgt sieht die Liste aktuell aus:

- Seasonic Platinum 660W
- BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 11 550W
- BeQuiet Straight Power E10 500W
- SuperFlower Leadex Gold 550W-750W
- EVGA Supernova G2 550W-750W
- ggfs. die Corsair RMx/RMi-Modelle

Theoretisch würde ja ein 550W-Netzteil reichen, wo ich halt überlegen müsste, ob mir die Platin-Effizienz die Kohle für das DPP 11 wert wäre. Beim DPP11 kommt nur das 550W-Modell in die Frage, da die größeren Modelle mir persönlich zu teuer sind. 

Das Platinum 660W würde halt den Vorteil bieten, 660W in Platinum für den Preis des DPP 11 mit 550W zu bieten. Dafür ist es halt nicht so ganz leise, aber ob das bei mir einen Unterschied machen würde... 

Das SuperFlower Leadex Gold bzw. EVGA Supernova G2 würde ich nehmen, wenn ich dann doch etwas sparen möchte. Die haben zwar "nur" die Gold-Effizienz, kosten dafür aber auch deutlich weniger Geld (und groß ist der Unterschied zwischen Gold und Platinum nun nicht...).


----------



## Len11235 (21. August 2016)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit dem Seasonic Prime Titanium 750W? Werde ich mir wahrscheinlich kaufen.
Wie siehts aus mit Netzbrummen im Idle oder unter Last? Ist der Lüfter leise?

LG


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (22. August 2016)

Kauf es dir und dann erzählst du, wie es ist.


----------



## poiu (22. August 2016)

a one and a two




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (22. August 2016)

Sieht schon mal gut aus. 
Hast du auch schon das neue Corsair CX in den Startlöchern?


----------



## poiu (22. August 2016)

Corsair Corsair, noch nie von der Firma gehört, muss man die kennen?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (22. August 2016)

Nicht, wenn man ein Netzteil haben will, das bei jeder Last leise bleibt


----------



## poiu (22. August 2016)

Threshold was für dein 2011 System

LC-Power LC420H-12 Office Serie Netzteil,>>> günstig kaufen bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (22. August 2016)

Nur 420W? Dafür ist es zu teuer 

Das sowas überhaupt noch verkauft werden darf


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. August 2016)

Oh, normal kostet das doch 12,50€???? 
Ich glaub an Silvester kauf ich so eines + ein P4 System + Funk Peripherie. FurMark und prime starten und puff


----------



## Threshold (22. August 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Threshold was für dein 2011 System
> 
> LC-Power LC420H-12 Office Serie Netzteil,>>> günstig kaufen bei notebooksbilliger.de



Immerhin ATX Version 1.3


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. August 2016)

Hat die Schutzschaltung: Überlastschutz, Benutzschutz (einfach kein Kaltgerätekabel beilegen) und Überhitzungssicherung 
Bei dem Gerät kann man einfach den Wert verdoppeln. Einfach ans Netz nehmen um die Kondensatoren zu laden


----------



## Rolk (22. August 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Threshold was für dein 2011 System
> 
> LC-Power LC420H-12 Office Serie Netzteil,>>> günstig kaufen bei notebooksbilliger.de



Haha, das wollte ich hier schon verlinken. Für den Fall das jemand etwas günstiges zum in die Luft jagen sucht.


----------



## Pu244 (22. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Immerhin ATX Version 1.3



Sogar mit passiver PFC, anders dürfte es auch nicht verkauft werden, es sei denn man deklariert es als Altbestand.


----------



## Pu244 (22. August 2016)

Scheinbar gibt es das E10 im Angebot, wobei es natürlich nichts gegen das LC Power ist 
be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W (80 Plus Gold) fur 59,99€ & be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W (80 Plus Gold) fur 81,86€ [Digitalo] -  mydealz.de


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2016)

Na, bevor ich den Crap von BeQuiet nehmen, greife ich lieber zum LC Power.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na, bevor ich den Crap von BeQuiet nehmen, greife ich lieber zum LC Power.



Endlich jemand der Meiner Meinung ist


----------



## the_leon (23. August 2016)

Den Umschlag gibz ja nur für Empfehlungen, nicht für selber kaufen


----------



## poiu (23. August 2016)

so Kollege Robert hat was ausgepackt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2016)

Sieht stark nach einem SFX Netzteil von Enhance aus.


----------



## br0da (23. August 2016)

PE-550?
Muss wohl eine komplett neue Plattform sein, oder haben wir SFX-L schon einmal von Enhance gesehen?
Wenn die sich am highend probiert haben, wurd's dann ja doch eher wieder ein zu teures Mittelklasse Produkt. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob das hier besser wird.


----------



## poiu (23. August 2016)

wurde vor paar Monaten angekündigt, dürfte Enhance sein die bisherigen SFX-L sind High Power

PS ja PE550


----------



## EastCoast (23. August 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Nicht, wenn man ein Netzteil haben will, das bei jeder Last leise bleibt



...was ja so nicht stimmt:
Funf 500/550-Watt-Netzteile im Test (Seite 6) - ComputerBase


@poiu:
Ist das Lian Li auch wenigstens vollständig aus Alu?


----------



## poiu (23. August 2016)

unwahrscheinlich xD schau mal das CM Master Watts 1300W das ist aus Alu und schau den preis


----------



## Pu244 (23. August 2016)

Dann kann man sich das Netzteil als Aluhut aufsetzen, passend zu der Verschwörungstheorie das nur ein gigantisches Netzteil ein gutes Netzteil ist.


----------



## Leob12 (23. August 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> unwahrscheinlich xD schau mal das CM Master Watts 1300W das ist aus Alu und schau den preis


Ist Alu eine neue Zertifizierung? 
Liegt unter Bronze oder?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (23. August 2016)

EastCoast schrieb:


> ...was ja so nicht stimmt:
> Funf 500/550-Watt-Netzteile im Test (Seite 6) - ComputerBase



Ok, das akzeptiere ich jetzt mal nicht 

Aber das "Fazit" direkt unter den Diagramm trifft es doch ganz gut: E10 absolut geräuschlos, alle anderen entweder leises rattern/surren oder brummen (ab einer gewissen Last).
Klar ist jeder Mensch anderes und nimmt es unterschiedlich wahr, aber meine Aussage ist im Definitionsfall >leise=unhörbar< wieder richtig , und seit ich meine PC´s mit BQ bestückt habe (ausser mein Stromspar PC, der wird von der Lüfterlosen PicoPSU des ISK110 versorgt) kommt mir so schnell kein anderes in den Rechner


----------



## br0da (23. August 2016)

Das ist doch Erbsenzählerei weil das Label Corsair hier unbeliebt ist.
Das Brummen wird als überzeugend angeführt, also sicher nicht nervend und in mehr als 50cm Abstand auch nur ansatzweise vernehmbar.
Im weiteren Verlauf werden E10 und RMx auch gemeinsam für ihre Lüfter gelobt.
Aber *alle anderen* müssen wohl auch lügen...


			
				Aris Mpitziopoulos schrieb:
			
		

> Acoustically, this PSU has more in common with its passive competition. If you need one of the quietest 550W power supplies available, the RM550x should be on your short list.


----------



## iGameKudan (23. August 2016)

Hm, bis auf die Lötqualität scheint das RMx ja garnicht mal so übel zu sein...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. August 2016)

Ich finde den Semipassiv Modus, der nicht abschaltbar ist etwas unpraktisch. 
Ich würde in dem Preisbereich eh das G2 550 nehmen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. August 2016)

Das Thema Y-Kabel ist immer so ein Punkt, was aber von dem Sicherheitschip noch mal um nen weiteren Punkt erweitert wird.

Stefans Bericht damals hat eben nur “OK“ ergeben.


----------



## br0da (23. August 2016)

Der gedoppelte PCIe Anschluss ist unschön und vermeidbar, stimmt.
Ein wirkliches Y-Kabel ist es aber nicht, Corsair setzt in den Male-Connector in jeden Pin zwei Kabel ein und so ist nur der Stecker ein Nadelöhr.

Wo siehst du ein Problem mit dem Supervisor?
Der Weltrend IC stellt UVP und OVP auf 3,3V, 5V und 12V und schaltet schnell. Die Auslösepunkte können auch durch externes analoges Spielzeug in der Praxis verbessert worden sein, gegenüber denen im Datenblatt.
Die OCP für die Minor Rails ist über den / die Controller deren Buck Converter realisiert und das auch bei passenden Auslösepunkten laut dem verlinkten Test von Hendrik.
Bleibt noch die OCP für 12V offen, welche ebenfalls laut Hendriks Test (im übrigen auch nach Stefans) in einem sehr guten Bereich abschaltet. Könnte hier eine primärseitige OPP sein, wofür sie aber relativ früh eingreift... Wie dem auch sei, das Sicherungspaket ist in der Praxis komplett und - soweit ersichtlich - sinnvoll implementiert.


----------



## iGameKudan (24. August 2016)

Was wäre vom Enermax Platimax D.F. in 500W zu halten?
Gibt ja nen Test von TweakPC, leider haben die das Netzteil nicht geöffnet und keinerlei Aussagen zur Technik gemacht.

Da das Teil offensichtlich brandneu ist, sieht es mit anderen Tests nicht so gut aus. 

Die Lautstärke scheint erste Sahne zu sein, die Effizienz auch extrem gut... Die Restwelligkeit bis auf die 5V-Schiene (ausgerechnet die...) im grünen Bereich, die Spannungsstabilität extrem gut. 
Bliebe halt als Fertiger (vermutlich?) CWT.


----------



## Len11235 (24. August 2016)

Jemand  hier Erfahrung mit dem Seasonic Prime Titanium?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pu244 (24. August 2016)

Len11235 schrieb:


> Jemand  hier Erfahrung mit dem Seasonic Prime Titanium?



Da es brandneu ist hat keiner auf diesem Planeten echte Erfahrungen sammeln können. Nach den Tests, die so draußen sind, ist es jedoch das beste vom besten (wenn man auf die digitalen Spielereien verzichten kann), was es so für Normalos gibt.

Kurzum: wenn man das Geld dafür hat ist es die Empfehlung schlechthin.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Hm, bis auf die Lötqualität scheint das RMx ja garnicht mal so übel zu sein...



Habn sie inzwischen die Tochterplatinen gesichert?


----------



## br0da (24. August 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Bliebe halt als Fertiger (vermutlich?) CWT.



Dieses Mal nicht, OEM ist Fortech.


----------



## poiu (24. August 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Was wäre vom Enermax Platimax D.F. in 500W zu halten?
> Gibt ja nen Test von TweakPC, leider haben die das Netzteil nicht geöffnet und keinerlei Aussagen zur Technik gemacht.
> 
> Da das Teil offensichtlich brandneu ist, sieht es mit anderen Tests nicht so gut aus.
> ...



 Wird wohl nicht viel tests geben, Enermax hat wohl nicht so viele sample verteilt. Puh vielleicht finde ich die zeit das zu öffnen dann reichen wir die Bilder nach, gibt sowieso ein Relauch des Tests.

Aber super viel zu tun :-/



Len11235 schrieb:


> Jemand  hier Erfahrung mit dem Seasonic Prime Titanium?



Ja ist Bombe das Teil xD wenn du Technisch das beste vom besten haben willst


----------



## Len11235 (24. August 2016)

Hab mir das bestellt weil mein HXi tot ist, kommt aber leider erst am 28. hier an


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## poiu (24. August 2016)

HXi hast du doch Garantie?


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2016)

Len11235 schrieb:


> Hab mir das bestellt weil mein HXi tot ist, kommt aber leider erst am 28. hier an
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Reklamieren und gut. Du hast Garantie.


----------



## poiu (24. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Reklamieren und gut. Du hast Garantie.



sprach der Mann der so positive Erfahrungen mit dem support gemacht hat


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> sprach der Mann der so positive Erfahrungen mit dem support gemacht hat



Ja, ich glaube inzwischen an Corsair. 
Ich finde den Laden superspitze. 
Die besten Netzteile ever.


----------



## poiu (24. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, ich glaube inzwischen an Corsair.
> Ich finde den Laden superspitze.
> Die besten Netzteile ever.



Ach warst du wieder in der Tiefgarage soso


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2016)

Ich kriege immer so komische Angebote, wenn ich in Tiefgaragen bin.


----------



## Len11235 (24. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Reklamieren und gut. Du hast Garantie.



Ne kein Bock mehr auf das Kackteil.
Hatte auch immer Netzbrummen und so damit.
Daher greife ich jetzt lieber zu etwas hochwertigerem.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2016)

Oder so.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. August 2016)

br0da schrieb:


> Der gedoppelte PCIe Anschluss ist unschön und vermeidbar, stimmt.
> Ein wirkliches Y-Kabel ist es aber nicht, Corsair setzt in den Male-Connector in jeden Pin zwei Kabel ein und so ist nur der Stecker ein Nadelöhr.


Ja und genau DAS ist ja das Problem.
2 PCie Anschlüsse an einem Kabel ist kein Problem, *wenns verlötet ist*, aber 300W an 6-8pins ist nicht schön...



br0da schrieb:


> Bleibt noch die OCP für 12V offen, welche ebenfalls laut Hendriks Test (im übrigen auch nach Stefans) in einem sehr guten Bereich abschaltet. Könnte hier eine primärseitige OPP sein, wofür sie aber relativ früh eingreift... Wie dem auch sei, das Sicherungspaket ist in der Praxis komplett und - soweit ersichtlich - sinnvoll implementiert.


Nein, das ist OPP.
Und bei meinem RM650i war das bei nur ~118,5% Überlast, wo das abgeschaltet hat...
Also sehr früh für ein 'High End' Gold Netzteil...


----------



## poiu (24. August 2016)

So hier Bilder zu dem Enermax D.F. 

Enermax Platimax D.F. internals - TweakPC.de


----------



## br0da (24. August 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, das ist OPP.
> Und bei meinem RM650i war das bei nur ~118,5% Überlast, wo das abgeschaltet hat...
> Also sehr früh für ein 'High End' Gold Netzteil...



Gut, dann ist das ja wie erwartet geregelt.
OPP schon bei 120% finde ich erfreulicher als bei den üblichen, höheren Werten.
Aus welchem guten Grund sollte ein Netzteil weitere Überlast zulassen?



poiu schrieb:


> Enermax Platimax D.F. internals - TweakPC.de



Hängt da ein Thermistor auf der Spule des einen Abwärtswandler für eine Minor Rail?
Auch mal ein interessanter Anbringungsort. 
Ansonsten eine sehr üppige Eingangsfilterung, da wurde definitiv an nichts gespart.
Die Polymerkondensatoren zwischen den DC-DC Wandlern, dem Haupttrafo und den Kühlkörpern der Gleichrichtung finde ich bei dem Einsatzort auch gut gewählt. 
Enermax hat die Plattform dann tatsächlich noch etwas zum positiven aufbessern lassen.


----------



## iGameKudan (24. August 2016)

br0da schrieb:


> Dieses Mal nicht, OEM ist Fortech.


Was ist von denen zu halten? Ich habe noch nie irgendwas von dieser Firma gehört... 



Len11235 schrieb:


> Ne kein Bock mehr auf das Kackteil.
> Hatte auch immer Netzbrummen und so damit.
> Daher greife ich jetzt lieber zu etwas hochwertigerem.


Dann reklamiere und schenke es mir doch? 


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja und genau DAS ist ja das Problem.
> 2 PCie Anschlüsse an einem Kabel ist kein Problem, *wenns verlötet ist*, aber 300W an 6-8pins ist nicht schön...
> 
> 
> ...


Zum 1. Absatz: Nun, die Frage wäre halt, inwiefern das jetzt problematisch ist. Man hat ja auch an der R9 295X2 gesehen, dass dies noch kein Problem darstellt... Da waren wohl weniger die Steckertemperaturen ein Problem wie die Kabeltemperaturen der Netzteile. 

Zum 2. Absatz: Ist es nicht völlig erstrebenswert, dass die Auslösepunkte für die Schutzschaltungen im Nirgendwo liegen? 



poiu schrieb:


> So hier Bilder zu dem Enermax D.F.
> 
> Enermax Platimax D.F. internals - TweakPC.de


Sieht für mich zwar jetzt grundsätzlich nicht mal schlecht aus, aber dass diese Tochterplatine da so eingequetscht wirkt gefällt mir irgendwie wieder so garnicht. 
Sitzen da um die/auf der Platine irgendwelche hitzeproduzierenden Bauteile? Wäre ja wegen den Elkos direkt neben der Platine blöd. 

Wenn du jetzt auch die internals gesehen hast - wie wäre das Teil für ~100€ im Vergleich zu den Mitbewerbern die dem G2, RMx/i und dem Leadex Gold zu empfehlen?


----------



## br0da (24. August 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Was ist von denen zu halten? Ich habe noch nie irgendwas von dieser Firma gehört...



Auf dem europäischen Markt sind sie meines Wissens nach auch noch nicht nennenswert aufgetreten.
Die Plattform des Enermax Netzteils wurde zuvor in Netzteilen des Labels Segotep untergebracht, für die hat Fortech auch schon andere, richtig gute High End Netzteile herstellt.
Aber wie *hier* zu lesen bedienen sie im Grunde genommen die ganze Bandbreite.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Sieht für mich zwar jetzt grundsätzlich nicht mal schlecht aus, aber dass diese Tochterplatine da so eingequetscht wirkt gefällt mir irgendwie wieder so garnicht.
> Sitzen da um die/auf der Platine irgendwelche hitzeproduzierenden Bauteile? Wäre ja wegen den Elkos direkt neben der Platine blöd.



Welche meinst du? Die mit den beiden DC-DC Wandlern?
An der sehe ich gar kein Problem, die Komponenten, die Hitze absetzen (FETs und Spulen) sitzen auf der Vorderseite.  Da man dank LLC-Resonanzwandler auf filternde Spulen an der Stelle verzichten kann ist dort viel Platz. Zumal man dort ja die grundsätzlich langlebigeren Feststoffkondensatoren verbaut hat, das Upgrade hat Enermax dann wohl auch nicht ohne Grund geordert.


----------



## poiu (24. August 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt auch die internals gesehen hast - wie wäre das Teil für ~100€ im Vergleich zu den Mitbewerbern die dem G2, RMx/i und dem Leadex Gold zu empfehlen?



zum RM(xi) kann ich nichts sagen

EVGA gibt bald G3


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> EVGA gibt bald G3



Immer noch Super Flower?


----------



## poiu (24. August 2016)

denke ja


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2016)

Kommen die dieses Jahr noch?


----------



## br0da (24. August 2016)

Dürfen wir da vielleicht mit der *Leadex II Technik* rechnen?
EVGA kann schließlich nur umlabeln, anderseits glaube ich auch nicht, dass SF die Plattform an Dritte heraus gibt, wo sie sie noch nicht einmal begonnen haben, selbst zu vertreiben...


----------



## poiu (24. August 2016)

kann ich nicht sagen hab aber mal nachgefragt


----------



## ich111 (24. August 2016)

Len11235 schrieb:


> Ne kein Bock mehr auf das Kackteil.
> Hatte auch immer Netzbrummen und so damit.
> Daher greife ich jetzt lieber zu etwas hochwertigerem.
> 
> ...


Reklamier das Teil trotzdem und verkaufs anschließend. Die sollen dafür schon blechen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. August 2016)

Oder es wird n abgespecktes leadex platinum?


----------



## the_leon (24. August 2016)

Leadex Platin als g3 wär echt top


----------



## poiu (24. August 2016)

G = Gold
P=Platin
T=Titanium 

bei EVGA also kann das G3 nicht platin sein, jedenfalls unwahrscheinlic


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. August 2016)

Ich sag ja, abgespeckt


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> bei EVGA also kann das G3 nicht platin sein, jedenfalls unwahrscheinlic



Deswegen wird es ein P3 und ein T3 geben.


----------



## EastCoast (25. August 2016)

br0da schrieb:


> ...EVGA kann schließlich nur umlabeln, anderseits glaube ich auch nicht, dass SF die Plattform an Dritte heraus gibt, wo sie sie noch nicht einmal begonnen haben, selbst zu vertreiben...



Ich könnte mir das zumindest aus finanzieller Sicht durchaus vorstellen. EVGA ist mittlerweile eine große Nummer im wichtigen nordamerikanischen Markt, während Super Flower selbst dort keinerlei Präsenz unter eigenem Namen hat. Durch zügige Belieferung an EVGA könnte SF demnach wieder viele Geräte dort absetzen. Das große Fragezeichen bei SF ist aber wie immer, ob die Fertigungskapazität ausreicht, sowohl eine ordentliche Verfügbarkeit für EVGA als auch unter eigenem Namen zu gewährleisten.


----------



## captain_drink (25. August 2016)

Frage an alle, die mit einem Super Flower Leadex Platinum schon mal zu tun hatten: Hat selbiges bei euch starke Elektronikgeräusche verursacht? Ich merke es erst jetzt, nachdem ich eine auch im Idle nicht wahrnehmbare Grafikkarte verbaut habe, dass das Leadex relativ hochfrequent zischt (kein Spulenfiepen allerdings). In einem stillen Raum nimmt man das auch gut wahr. Im Test bei Computerbase werden die Elektronikgeräusche gleichwohl als "dezent" bezeichnet. Ich werde alsbald auch mal meine alte Grafikkarte noch mal einbauen und mein altes Netzteil, um den Vergleich zu ziehen.

Mal angenommen, die Elektronikgeräusche hingen nicht von meinem System ab, sondern lägen generell vor: Welche NT-Serie wäre denn für besonders geringe Elektronikgeräusche die beste Wahl?


----------



## Philipus II (25. August 2016)

Die Leadex haben normalerweise kein Problem mit Elektronikgeräuschen. Kann daher durchaus durch eine RMA behoben sein...


----------



## EastCoast (25. August 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Was ist von denen zu halten? Ich habe noch nie irgendwas von dieser Firma gehört...



Die gehören wohl zur Chaintech Technology Corporation, und die kennt ja nun wirklich jeder! Oder nicht? 



> This model uses the GPA platform from Channel Well Technology, but CWT does not physically manufacture them themselves, as SilentiumPC uses a different production factory, most likely Fortech Electronics. Fortech is a fab owned by Chaintech Technology Corporation, which merged with Colorful Group a few years ago.


SilentiumPC Elementum E1 SI-350 (SPC124) review


Edit:
Hier ist jetzt auch der Test zum Platimax D.F. 500W:
Enermax Platimax D.F. im Test


----------



## captain_drink (25. August 2016)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Die Leadex haben normalerweise kein Problem mit Elektronikgeräuschen. Kann daher durchaus durch eine RMA behoben sein...



Würde sowas denn unter RMA fallen? Spulenfiepen z.B. ist m.W. Kulanz. Hatte bei Caseking bestellt, welcher immerhin Distributor von SF ist...


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2016)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Würde sowas denn unter RMA fallen? Spulenfiepen z.B. ist m.W. Kulanz. Hatte bei Caseking bestellt, welcher immerhin Distributor von SF ist...



Ruf dort an, beschreibt denen das Problem. Die tauschen das Netzteil sicher aus.


----------



## captain_drink (25. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ruf dort an, beschreibt denen das Problem. Die tauschen das Netzteil sicher aus.



Danke, werde ich machen.


----------



## captain_drink (26. August 2016)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Ich werde alsbald auch mal meine alte Grafikkarte noch mal einbauen und mein altes Netzteil, um den Vergleich zu ziehen.



Habe ich gerade noch gemacht. Mit ausgebauer GPU und aktiver iGPU ändert sich nichts am akustischen Profil des NTs. Bereits im Idle ist deutlich ein Zischen und ein Fiepen zu hören. Es hängt also nicht mit der neuen Grafikkarte zusammen. Ich habe auch noch testweise mein altes Cougar A450 (Rev. 1) angeschlossen, außer dem Geräusch des schrottigen Gleitlagerlüfters und einem leisen Pfeifen ist nichts zu vernehmen. Das Leadex ist also eindeutig der Schuldige und weist die Elektronikgeräusche unabhängig von meiner Systemkonfiguration auf. Ich werde das Caseking dann so schildern.


----------



## SF_Europe (26. August 2016)

captain_drink, tut mir leid, dass dein Leadex mit störenden Geräuschen auffällt. Von deiner Beschreibung her klingt das ganz klar nach einem bedauerlichen Einzelfall/Mangel. Natürlich tauschen wir derartige Exemplare unserer High-End-Serien ohne Diskussion aus. Bitte kontaktiere unseren Distributor Caseking. Für den Hinversand des Netzteils solltest du die bereitgestellte Paketmarke nutzen, so dass für dich keine Kosten anfallen. Sollten wider Erwarten irgendwelche Probleme auftreten schreib mir bitte eine PN. Ich habe einen guten Draht zu den Jungs in der Caseking-RMA.


----------



## ebastler (26. August 2016)

Caseking ist super flott und unkomplizierr mit Austausch, musste ich auch schonmal in Anspruch nehmen (aber bei einem anderen Produkt).

@SF: immer cool, wenn Herstellervertreter sinnvoll mitreden und klare Ansagen machen


----------



## EastCoast (26. August 2016)

Ich meine mich an einen Fall zu erinnern, wo ein DPP 10 mehr oder weniger plötzlich zu Fiepen anfing. 
In dem Fall lag es an einem USB-Lenkrad oder eben dem betreffenden USB-Slot. Kannst ja mal testen, ob irgendeines deiner über USB angeschlossenen Geräte dafür verantwortlich ist, also Eingabegeräte aller Art, Drucker, Scanner o.ä.. Könnte durchaus sein, dass das bei dir auch der Fall ist...und vor allem gehts ja auch schnell. Schneller als eine RMA jedenfalls.


----------



## captain_drink (26. August 2016)

SF_Europe schrieb:


> captain_drink, tut mir leid, dass dein Leadex mit störenden Geräuschen auffällt. Von deiner Beschreibung her klingt das ganz klar nach einem bedauerlichen Einzelfall/Mangel. Natürlich tauschen wir derartige Exemplare unserer High-End-Serien ohne Diskussion aus. Bitte kontaktiere unseren Distributor Caseking. Für den Hinversand des Netzteils solltest du die bereitgestellte Paketmarke nutzen, so dass für dich keine Kosten anfallen. Sollten wider Erwarten irgendwelche Probleme auftreten schreib mir bitte eine PN. Ich habe einen guten Draht zu den Jungs in der Caseking-RMA.



Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, das weiß ich definitiv zu schätzen.



EastCoast schrieb:


> Ich meine mich an einen Fall zu erinnern, wo ein DPP 10 mehr oder weniger plötzlich zu Fiepen anfing.
> In dem Fall lag es an einem USB-Lenkrad oder eben dem betreffenden USB-Slot. Kannst ja mal testen, ob irgendeines deiner über USB angeschlossenen Geräte dafür verantwortlich ist, also Eingabegeräte aller Art, Drucker, Scanner o.ä.. Könnte durchaus sein, dass das bei dir auch der Fall ist...und vor allem gehts ja auch schnell. Schneller als eine RMA jedenfalls.



Ich hatte auch mit Minimalkonfiguration getestet, aber danke für den guten Hinweis.


----------



## iGameKudan (26. August 2016)

Hm, SuperFlower scheint zum richtigen Zeitpunkt das richtige Netzteil auf den Markt gebracht zu haben...
Super Flower Platinum King: Gunstige Netzteile mit 80 Plus Platinum

Da würden mich Reviews jetzt mal brennend interessieren. 81€ für 550W in 80+ Platinum halte ich für unschlagbar günstig.
Wobei die neueren SuperFlower-Modelle eigentlich alle relativ brauchbar bis sehr gut waren...


----------



## Gamer090 (26. August 2016)

Vor kurzem habe ich hier schon gefragt wegen Netzteilempfehlung und es läuft schon gut aber wenn ich jetzt zu einer Fury wechsle, brauche ich da nicht ein neues Netzteil? 

Hardware in der Signatur.


----------



## Icedaft (26. August 2016)

Du hast fast 7000 Beiträge hier und fragst nach einem Netzteil ?


----------



## ebastler (26. August 2016)

Was spricht dagegen, wenn ihn das Thema nicht interessiert und er sich deshalb nie damit beschäftigt hat außer wenn er halt grad ein Neues brauchte... 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (26. August 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Du hast fast 7000 Beiträge hier und fragst nach einem Netzteil ?



Zuerst wollte ich ein 650W Modell aber man hat mir ein 500W Modell empfohlen, von Netzteilen habe ich nicht so viel Ahnung weil ich mich kaum damit auseinander setze.  



ebastler schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen, wenn ihn das Thema nicht interessiert und er sich deshalb nie damit beschäftigt hat außer wenn er halt grad ein Neues brauchte...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



Richtig


----------



## Icedaft (26. August 2016)

Für jede erdenkliche Kombi aus OC-CPU plus Single-GPU inclusive OC reicht ein gutes 500W Netzteil wie z.B. ein E10 aus, es sei denn, Du willst mit LN Übertakten.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (26. August 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Hm, SuperFlower scheint zum richtigen Zeitpunkt das richtige Netzteil auf den Markt gebracht zu haben...
> Super Flower Platinum King: Gunstige Netzteile mit 80 Plus Platinum



Das sieht mir aber auch stark nach dem Gehäuse der HX-Reihe aus ...

Bin aber ebenfalls mal gespannt, wie die Tests von dem Netzteil ausfallen


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Hm, SuperFlower scheint zum richtigen Zeitpunkt das richtige Netzteil auf den Markt gebracht zu haben...
> Super Flower Platinum King: Gunstige Netzteile mit 80 Plus Platinum
> 
> Da würden mich Reviews jetzt mal brennend interessieren. 81€ für 550W in 80+ Platinum halte ich für unschlagbar günstig.
> Wobei die neueren SuperFlower-Modelle eigentlich alle relativ brauchbar bis sehr gut waren...



Mal abwarten, Günstiger bedeutet immer, dass irgendwas dem Rotstift zum Opfer gefallen ist.


----------



## tsd560ti (27. August 2016)

Könnte das nicht einfach ein verbessertes GoldenGreen mkt gleichem Gleitlagerlüfter sein?

@Icedaft  Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher, wenn man übertaktet. 
Mein System dürfte auf der einen Seite schon recht stark übertaktet sein und hat auf der anderen Seite aber noch eine Menge Verbrauch durch Beleuchtung und Belüftung. 

Bei Interesse kann ich mal mit verschiedenen Taktraten und (im Leerlauf) auch mal mit stehenden Lüftern testen wie groß die Unterschiede und der höchstmögliche (Spiele) Verbrauch mit E5-1650 und 290X sind. 
Maximal ausgelesen (Prime+Furmark) sind es 875Watt primär gewesen, aber bei solchen Belastungen wäre es für die Hardware wohl eher gesünder wenn das NT abschaltet.


----------



## Icedaft (27. August 2016)

Ich bin jetzt auch von aktueller Hardware (Skylake plus 1060er -1080er bzw. 460 - Fury) ausgegangen. Prime/Furmark sind für mich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt Tests unter Realbedingungen, wenn ich bei meinem Kleinwagen im 1. Gang Dauervollgas gebe und den Drehzahlbegrenzer rausnehme säuft der auch 30l.  . In deinem Fall kann man über ein P11 650 nachdenken.


----------



## ebastler (27. August 2016)

Ne x99 CPU und ne Fury X / 980Ti, beide gut übertaktet, knackt schnell die 600W.

Für 1060-1080 und 460-480 stimmt es allerdings, da wird es schwer, mehr als 500W zu schaffen.

Mein Sys (i5 4670K @4,3GHz, R9 290X @1150MHz/1500MHz frisst in Spielen maximal 420W-450W aus der Dose)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. August 2016)

Da hast du aber gut an der Spannung gedreht.

Wobei die Enthusiast Plattformen wirklich heftig werden können.

Ich hab die 300w auf 1366 allein mit der CPU geknackt


----------



## Icedaft (27. August 2016)

Ja, wir sind hier bei PCGH Extreme, aber welcher "Normaluser" schraubt die größten Saufbrüder zusammen und gibt mit Spannungsmods noch mal richtig schön Saft oben drauf, am besten noch mit LN-Pott für CPU/GPU?


----------



## ebastler (27. August 2016)

Ein Freund kommt mit 5820K und 290X mit für Wasser nicht sooo hartem OC schon auf 600W...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## poiu (27. August 2016)

hab erste infos zu EVGA G3

das Netzteil soll es nicht im SF Portfolio geben, sondern eine angepasste plattform für EVGA.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. August 2016)

Da sind dann die 36 Lüfter und 2 Pumpen aber auch dran schuld


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mal abwarten, Günstiger bedeutet immer, dass irgendwas dem Rotstift zum Opfer gefallen ist.


Semi Fanless, preiswertere Kondensatoren, preiswerterer Lüfter?


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Semi Fanless, preiswertere Kondensatoren, preiswerterer Lüfter?



Schlechtere Kühlung, billige Stecker, einfache Schaltung, Y-Kabel mit schlechtem Anschluss, weniger Schutzschaltungen.


----------



## tsd560ti (27. August 2016)

Schreibt am besten immer dabei ob primär/sekundär und unter welcher Belastung gemessen rein, sonst wird es schwer zu vergleichen und neue Rückschlüsse zu ziehen


----------



## iGameKudan (27. August 2016)

So, Ende im Gelände. 
Seasonic Platinum 660W oder das DPP 11 550W?

Ne Stunde habt ihr Zeit. dann stehe ich im PC-Laden.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2016)

Das P11 bietet das bessere Gesamtpaket.


----------



## iGameKudan (27. August 2016)

Inwiefern? Das wären?

Preislich liegt das DPP11 beim Händler meiner Wahl bei 130€, das Platinum 660W bei 135.


----------



## the_leon (27. August 2016)

P11 550w

Da Garantie und so und ganze 5€ billiger


----------



## tsd560ti (27. August 2016)

Ich nähme Platinum 660Watt, weil es mehr Power hat.

Verglichen mit den Preisen online ist das BeQuiet bei deinem Händler nicht schlecht und auch die Anschlüsse sind ein wenig üppiger, aber mit 550Watt bringen die 4 8Pins und der 6Pin nichts weil du es einfach nicht benutzt bekommst.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. August 2016)

DPP


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schlechtere Kühlung, billige Stecker, einfache Schaltung, Y-Kabel mit schlechtem Anschluss, weniger Schutzschaltungen.


Nee, das war ein Beispiel, was kastriert werden würde.

Der Semi Fanless Modus wäre das erste, was man für den Preis opfern würde. Also die Kühlung wird sicher nicht schlechter. Bei den Schutzschaltungen setzen die anderen SF Modelle ja auch nicht gerade Maßstäbe...
Und die PCIe Y-Kabel sind bei auf der platine verlöteten Punkten auch nicht unbedingt ein Problem, wenn man hier Kupfer benutzt...


Die einzige Frage, die wo bleibt, ist schlicht, ob man auch liefern können wird.
Das hat man in den letzten Tagen ja nicht gerade geschafft, da die Fabrik aufgrund diverser Dinge völlig ausgelastet ist.


----------



## iGameKudan (27. August 2016)

Ihr dürft euch wieder nen Briefumschlag von BQ abholen...


----------



## Pu244 (27. August 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Prime/Furmark sind für mich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt Tests unter Realbedingungen, wenn ich bei meinem Kleinwagen im 1. Gang Dauervollgas gebe und den Drehzahlbegrenzer rausnehme säuft der auch 30l.  .



Es geht eben darum das es keine Realbedingungen sind, sondern der Worstcase, dafür sollte man ein Netzteil dimensionieren oder würde es dich nicht stören das sich dein Kleinwagen in seine Einzelteile auflöst, wenn du mal ordentlich aufs Gas drückst?


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ihr dürft euch wieder nen Briefumschlag von BQ abholen...



Ich danke für den Umschlag.  



Pu244 schrieb:


> Es geht eben darum das es keine Realbedingungen sind, sondern der Worstcase, dafür sollte man ein Netzteil dimensionieren oder würde es dich nicht stören das sich dein Kleinwagen in seine Einzelteile auflöst, wenn du mal ordentlich aufs Gas drückst?



Immer diese Autovergleiche.


----------



## tsd560ti (27. August 2016)

Stell dir mal vor du legst einen Sessellift auf max. 100kg und sagst, für schwere Leute ist Skifahren sowieso zu gefährlich, die zerren sich da sonst noch was.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2016)

Das verstehe ich nun gar nicht.


----------



## Pu244 (27. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Immer diese Autovergleiche.



Er hat damit angefangen...



Threshold schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nun gar nicht.



...und nun verstehst du warum man Autovergleiche nimmt, die versteht jeder.



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor du legst einen Sessellift auf max. 100kg und sagst, für schwere Leute ist Skifahren sowieso zu gefährlich, die zerren sich da sonst noch was.



Ich würde eher sagen das die größten Fettsäcke des Dorfs gemeinsam als erste über die neue Brücke gehen sollten. Wenn es die aushält, dann hält es alle anderen auch aus.


----------



## tsd560ti (27. August 2016)

Dass hieße, ich kaufe ein 500Watt Netzteil, klemme das an meinen Rechner, geb ihm sofort die volle Dröhnung (Prime/Furmark) und die Kiste juckelt ab, weil die OPP von meinem E10-500 reinkickt. Dann war "die Brücke" eine Fehlinvestition, weil "die Dicken" sofort, nunja, abgestürzt sind 

Und das E10-500 hab ich gekauft, weil ich gelesen hab dass man damit jedes sGPU System betreiben kann.


----------



## the_leon (27. August 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Dass hieße, ich kaufe ein 500Watt Netzteil, klemme das an meinen Rechner, geb ihm sofort die volle Dröhnung (Prime/Furmark) und die Kiste juckelt ab, weil die OPP von meinem E10-500 reinkickt. Dann war "die Brücke" eine Fehlinvestition, weil "die Dicken" sofort, nunja, abgestürzt sind
> 
> Und das E10-500 hab ich gekauft, weil ich gelesen hab dass man damit jedes sGPU System betreiben kann.



@stock ja

nicht jeder hat ne x79 plattform und ne Hawaii GPU bis zum Anschlag ocd


----------



## iGameKudan (27. August 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> @stock ja
> 
> nicht jeder hat ne x79 plattform und ne Hawaii GPU bis zum Anschlag ocd


Naja, ich wäre Person Nummer 2.


----------



## Pu244 (27. August 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Dass hieße, ich kaufe ein 500Watt Netzteil, klemme das an meinen Rechner, geb ihm sofort die volle Dröhnung (Prime/Furmark) und die Kiste juckelt ab, weil die OPP von meinem E10-500 reinkickt. Dann war "die Brücke" eine Fehlinvestition, weil "die Dicken" sofort, nunja, abgestürzt sind



In dem Fall wüßtest du das dein Netzteil zu wenig Reserven hat und du dir etwas stärkeres besorgen solltest. Im Fall der Brücke kann man die Baufirma sofort verklagen, nach 10 Jahren wird es schwierig.


----------



## iGameKudan (28. August 2016)

Ich befürchte ja fast, dass die ausgelesene 12V-Spannung von teilweise nur 11,0V laut GPU-Z und ich glaube teilweise nur 11,4V und weniger laut HWMonitor mit meinem SystemPower 7 400W die Realität gewesen sein können.

Mit dem DPP11 550W zeigt mir GPU-Z selbst wenn ich die 12V-Schiene durch Prime95 @4.2 GHz belaste UND gleichzeitig mit der 290X @1100/1350 MHz BF4 spiele immerhin zwischen 11,63V und 11,75V an.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2016)

Und ich würde solche Programme mal wegwerfen.


----------



## Pu244 (28. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich würde solche Programme mal wegwerfen.



Warum?

Stehst du so auf instabile Systeme?

Gut, ein abkackender PC ist immer für eine Überraschung gut und sorgt für Monate bis jahrelangen Rätselspaß, ich hätte jedoch auf diesen "Spaß" gerne verzichtet. Von daher sind das die wertvollsten Tools überhaupt.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> Stehst du so auf instabile Systeme?



Ich stehe auf vernünftige Messungen und nicht so einen Software Unsinn.


----------



## Pu244 (28. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich stehe auf vernünftige Messungen und nicht so einen Software Unsinn.



Ach so, ich dachte du meinst den FurMark und Prime 95.


----------



## tsd560ti (28. August 2016)

11,63/11,75 heißt so viel wie alles in Butter, das zeigen die meisten 290er mit nem ordentlichen Netzteil an. 

Das S7 wird dann so bei 11,3-11,5 gelegen haben.  Könnte man das nicht einfach unter Last mit einem Multimeter an Moley messen?


----------



## Pokerclock (28. August 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen zu welchen modularen Enermax-Netzteilen dieses Kabel gehört (4x SATA-Anschlüsse)? Zu meinem Modu87+ passt es jedenfalls nicht.

Ich habe es kostenlos vom Enermax-Support erhalten, weswegen das jetzt nicht weiter schlimm ist. Ich würde es aber einfach weiter verschenken, wenn ich weiß zu welchen Modellen das gehört.


----------



## iGameKudan (28. August 2016)

Klar kann man mittels Software nicht genau die Spannungen auslesen, einen groben Anhaltspunkt gibt es trotzdem.
Und da mir meine R9 290X unter Last zum Teil nur noch 11,13V gemeldet hat... 

Ich meine, ich könnte auch mit nem Multimeter nachmessen, blöderweise habe ich keins. 

Auch wenn es etwas schmerzt, dass ich 130€ für keine direkte Mehrleistung versenkt habe, so bin ich mit dem DPP11 550W doch wirklich zufrieden. Das System ist zu meinem erstaunen merklich leiser geworden und ich kann nun ohne Bedenken CPU und GPU gleichzeitig übertakten. Laut der Softwareeee.... hält es die Spannungen selbst unter Volllast ziemlich konstant. Es wird unter Last auch nicht wirklich hörbar...

Das Kabelmanagement gefällt mir auch gut - selbst am 550W-Modell hat man eine ganze Menge an Möglichkeiten. Auch liefert BQ sinnvolle Kabelstränge mit - so finde ich z.B. den Kabelstrang mit nur einem Molex-Stecker dran sehr praktisch, um meine Gehäuselüftersteuerung anschließen zu können ohne noch drei ungenutzte Stecker zusätzlich verstecken zu müssen. 

Durch das CM konnte ich auch viele Kabelstränge einsparen - gebraucht habe ich bloß einen der beiden Kabelstränge für den 8-Pin ATX/EPS12V-Stecker, einen SATA-Kabelstrang, den Kabelstrang mit dem einzelnen Molex-Stecker und einen der beiden Stränge mit 2x 6+2 Pin PCIe. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und auch die direkten Anschlussmöglichkeiten für Lüfter finde ich sehr praktisch. Muss ich mir nun im Zweifelsfall keine Gedanken mehr um fehlende Lüfteranschlüsse machen. 
Vorbildlich ist auch die gute Dokumentierung des Netzteils im Handbuch.

Kurz: Sehr zufrieden und dank der Mehrleistung und der besseren Technik erreiche ich durch mehr OC-Spielraum letztlich doch auch mehr Leistung.


----------



## poiu (28. August 2016)

@Pokerclock

 hmm platimax ist es nicht und nach digifanles sieht das auch nicht aus

https://static1.caseking.de/media/image/thumbnail/neen-078_neen_078_5g_800x800.jpg


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. August 2016)

Ist da noch ne Schutzkappe drauf?


----------



## Pokerclock (28. August 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ist da noch ne Schutzkappe drauf?



lol 

mehr sag ich nich.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. August 2016)

Hm, sorry, ich bin halt manchmal doof.


----------



## Pokerclock (28. August 2016)

Natürlich war da noch eine Schutzkappe drauf.

<<<<< doof


----------



## poiu (28. August 2016)

hahahahah ist eindeutig zu Heiß


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. August 2016)

Ok, dann war doof denken ja genau richtig.


----------



## Philipus II (28. August 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Klar kann man mittels Software nicht genau die Spannungen auslesen, einen groben Anhaltspunkt gibt es trotzdem.


Nein. Der Messfehler kann so hoch sein, dass man sich die Messung gleich sparen kann. Ich denke im Schnitt schätze ich kaum schlechter als über einschlägige Software gemessen wird.


----------



## BlackAcetal (28. August 2016)

Ist Gruppenregulierung nur im Hoch Last Bereich schlecht für die kleinen Energie Nehmer sprich HDD etc oder auch im Niedrig Last Bereich. 
Denn das sollte ja kaum ein Problem sein, wenn eine kleine Last von 300-400 Watt oder weniger anliegt


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. August 2016)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ist Gruppenregulierung nur im Hoch Last Bereich schlecht für die kleinen Energie Nehmer sprich HDD etc oder auch im Niedrig Last Bereich.


Hängt von der Belastung der einzelnen Schienen und dem Rechner ab...
Also wie viel Speicher du nutzt, wie sehr der die +5V Leitung belastet usw...
Der Speicher hängt in diesen Tagen idR an der +5V Leitung zum Beispiel...

Das sind aber meist nur so um die 1-2A, nur bei LGA2011 Systemen mit ordentlich Speicher (bei mir 6 Riegel) kanns mal fast 4 sein...

Aber grundsätzlich ist es, dass das je schlimmer ist, je höher die Belastung...


----------



## poiu (29. August 2016)

copy & paste



poiu schrieb:


> Informationen zum Platinum King
> 
> Das Gehäuse weißt eine Ähnlichkeit zum Super Flower HX auf im inneren basiert das Platinum King auf der gleichen Plattform wurde aber in einigen punkten aufgebohrt um dem erhöhten Anforderungen gerecht zu werden.
> 
> Soweit mir bekannt kommen einige Reviews von guten Testern.


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2016)

Hört sich doch gut an.
Wenn jetzt noch ein brauchbarer Lüfter drin ist und endlich mal OCP verbaut wird, kann das was werden.


----------



## Philipus II (4. September 2016)

Der Lüfter ist wie auch beim Goden Green HX wieder Gleitlager. Wer es besonders leise mag muss bei Platin einfach mehr ausgeben. OCP ist ebenfalls wieder für die +3,3V und +5V dabei, sagt die Beschreibung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. September 2016)

Klingt gut, und etwas über 70€ bei 450w klingt gut.


----------



## br0da (4. September 2016)

Bei der hohen Effizienz *sollte* der Lüfter ja nicht übermäßig laut sein und bei fünf Jahren Garantie...


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2016)

br0da schrieb:


> Bei der hohen Effizienz *sollte* der Lüfter ja nicht übermäßig laut sein und bei fünf Jahren Garantie...



Nützt dir aber nichts, wenn die Qualität des Lüfters nicht gut ist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. September 2016)

Und/ oder die Lüfterkurve mitsamt Idle Punkt sehr aggressiv gewählt ist. 
Siehe SF HX GG


----------



## EastCoast (6. September 2016)

Hmm, das hier finde ich ja mal ein interessantes Layout:
超越经典 全汉MX 550评测 - 玩家堂

Die einzigen Elkos in dem Gerät sind die beiden Primärcaps, ansonsten sind nur Feststoffkondensatoren zu sehen.  Gibt es noch andere solche Plattformen im Consumer-Bereich oder hat FSP da ein Novum im Programm?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. September 2016)

Mal wieder ein netter Thread zur Glaubwürdigkeit von Sensoren, die wild von irgendwelchen Programmen ausgelesen werden
PC Netzteil: Wie hoch ist die Toleranz auf der 12V Schiene - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2016)

Na ja, wenn bei ihm die Spannung unter 11 Volt sinkt, sollte normaler Weise die Schutzschaltung auslösen und der Rechner abschalten.
Da das bei ihm nicht der Fall ist, kann das zwei Ursachen haben:
1. Sein Netzteil verfügt nicht über die entsprechende Schutzschaltung.
2. Den Wert, den er da abliest, ist Murks.

Immer interessant, was für Gedanken sich manche machen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. September 2016)

Das ist ein CoolerMaster G550M, selbst wenn das einen an der Klatsche hat schaltet das ab. 
Deshalb ist es wahrscheinlich Nr. 2 
Manche Sensoren sind ja auch dämlich benannt und lassen falsche Schlüsse ziehen.... 
Wenn man dann nachmisst mit Multimeter wird das einem noch mal bestätigt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. September 2016)

Nein, da die OVP oftmals in Gefilden implementiert ist, die einfach völliger Käse sind. Wie zum Beispiel um die 9V beim beliebten PS223!
Daher sind die 11V durchaus möglich, ohne abschalten, zumal es auch kein für uns einsehbares Datenblatt von dem Chip gibt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. September 2016)

Hat das G550M einen PS223?  
Trotzdem weigere ich mich den 11V zu glauben. 
Da müsste ja einiges falsch laufen, selbst meine schlechtesten Netzteile haben bei typischer Auslastung immer spezifikationsgemässe Spannungen geliefert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. September 2016)

Nein, einen Sitronix Chip, für den es keine Datenblätter im Netz gibt.


----------



## EastCoast (8. September 2016)

Hehe, beim FSP hat's wohl allen die Sprache verschlagen.

Aber wusstet ihr schon, dass unser aller Lieblingsnetzteil, das legendäre Inter-Tech SL500A (Kurztest),  inzwischen einen Nachfolger namens SL-500 Plus bekommen hat? Mit aktiver PFC (wow!) und über 90% Effizienz bei 50% Aulastung (megawow!)!  Awards hat es zur Zeit noch keine erhalten, aber das wird sich mit den ersten Tests bestimmt sofort ändern...

http://www.inter-tech.de/index.php?...lus&catid=49:atx-netzteile&Itemid=948&lang=de

Wenn das so weiter geht, wird das SL-500 Plus Plus bestimmt mit Titanium-Effizienz auftrumpfen und beim SL-500 Plus Plus Plus findet man vielleicht sogar nen 6-Pin PCIe. 





Spoiler



Ich sollte noch der Form halber hinzufügen, dass mein Geschwafel da oben ironisch gemeint war. Hier schauen ja bestimmt auch mal Leute rein, die sich nicht mit Netzteilen auskennen. Von daher: Finger weg von so was! Ordentliche 500W-Netzteile gibt es neu nicht für 20€.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. September 2016)

Der Satz konsequente Weiterentwicklung des SL500 macht mir Angst


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (8. September 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Der Satz konsequente Weiterentwicklung des SL500 macht mir Angst



Ja ???

Mich neugierig


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. September 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Der Satz konsequente Weiterentwicklung des SL500 macht mir Angst



Ach zu Silvester sicher nett, wenn es eien Weiterentwicklung ist. Da würd eich mir mehr Farben und mehr Effekte versprechen


----------



## tsd560ti (8. September 2016)

Wahrscheinlich haben sie für den Effizienztest Batterien eingebaut. 
So wollten die dann bald das erste Netzteil mit 102% Effizienz herausbringen 

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2016)

EastCoast schrieb:


> Aber wusstet ihr schon, dass unser aller Lieblingsnetzteil, das legendäre Inter-Tech SL500A (Kurztest),  inzwischen einen Nachfolger namens SL-500 Plus bekommen hat? Mit aktiver PFC (wow!) und über 90% Effizienz bei 50% Aulastung (megawow!)!  Awards hat es zur Zeit noch keine erhalten, aber das wird sich mit den ersten Tests bestimmt sofort ändern...
> 
> http://www.inter-tech.de/index.php?...lus&catid=49:atx-netzteile&Itemid=948&lang=de
> 
> Wenn das so weiter geht, wird das SL-500 Plus Plus bestimmt mit Titanium-Effizienz auftrumpfen und beim SL-500 Plus Plus Plus findet man vielleicht sogar nen 6-Pin PCIe.



Stark. 
Endlich kann ich den BeQuiet Crap wegwerfen. Taugt eh nichts.


----------



## Icedaft (8. September 2016)

Na Einsicht ist der beste Weg zur Besserung...


----------



## poiu (8. September 2016)

EastCoast schrieb:


> Aber wusstet ihr schon, dass unser aller Lieblingsnetzteil, das legendäre Inter-Tech SL500A (Kurztest),  inzwischen einen Nachfolger namens SL-500 Plus bekommen hat? Mit aktiver PFC (wow!) und über 90% Effizienz bei 50% Aulastung (megawow!)!  Awards hat es zur Zeit noch keine erhalten, aber das wird sich mit den ersten Tests bestimmt sofort ändern...




Hmmm vieleicht hast du das missverstanden, vielleicht bedeutet das, dass bei 50% Last 90% der SL500 ausfallen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. September 2016)

nein, 90% der SL bleiben ohne schäden im einsatz, sonst wäre es 90% ineffizienz


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. September 2016)

Ich hasse 650W Netzteile mit nur drei PCIe Anschlüssen...

Mit zwei mal 8 und zwei mal 6 könnt ich notfalls noch leben.
Mit 3x 8 aber nicht *grr*


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2016)

Ich finde 650 Watt Netzteile mit einem 6 Pin PCIe viel interessanter.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. September 2016)

Joa, aber da würd ich dann lieber auf den (85°C) japanischen Primärkondensator verzichten und hätte dann lieber einen 4. PCIe Anschluss...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. September 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Joa, aber da würd ich dann lieber auf den (85°C) japanischen Primärkondensator verzichten und hätte dann lieber einen 4. PCIe Anschluss...



Dann Erzähl doch einfach mal um was für ein Netzteil es sich handelt


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. September 2016)

When its done 

Hat übrigens auch nur 2 Laufwerkskabel, 5x S-ATA, 3x Molex...


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2016)

Sind die 5x Sata ein einem Strang oder auf zwei geteilt?


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. September 2016)

Ganze zwei Kabelstränge, einmal 2 S-ATA + 2 Molex, einmal 3 S-ATA + 1 Molex...


----------



## Captn (13. September 2016)

Sagt mal, ihr könnt mir doch sicher zuverlässige farbig gesleevte Verlängerungen empfehlen? ^^

Ich hatte nämlich vor, meine SSDs und Festplatten einmal um 180° zu drehen, damit mir die Einschübe auch mal was nutzen. So muss ich ständig die Abdeckung vom Gehäuse hinten entfernen, was nicht so schlimm wäre, wenn es nicht jedes Mal ein enormer Krampf wäre, die da wieder vernünftig dran zu bekommen .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. September 2016)

was stellst du dir denn da vor? 
Einschübe macht man normal mit einer Backplane und hat dann erst bei korrektem Sitz der SSD/HDD kontakt.


----------



## Captn (13. September 2016)

Ich möchte die Platten halt mal schnell tauschen, wenn es sein muss. Das geht  so ja momentan nicht. Daher wollte ich halt Verlängerungen statt der "hässlichen" Kabel vom Netzteil ^^. Zumal ich das sowieso mal rundum machen wollte. Sieht einfach besser aus und ist praktischer beim Hardwarewechsel, weil ich die Kabel vom Netzteil dann quasi hinterm sichtbaren Bereich verlegen kann und bei Bedarf nur die Verlängerungen abstöpseln muss .


----------



## Icedaft (14. September 2016)

[Kaufberatung/Sammelthread] Welches Netzteil fur mein System? - Seite 371 - ComputerBase Forum
Mir fehlen die Worte...


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. September 2016)

Warum fragen die Leute überhaupt, wenn sie eh meinen, alles besser wissen zu müssen? :|
Immer wieder unschön und nervig, sowas...
Bei solchen Dingen hat man doch gleich wirklich viel Lust, den Leuten noch zu helfen...


----------



## Amon (15. September 2016)

Naja, mein System kommt auch nicht an die 400W wird aber trotzdem von einem 550er P11 versorgt. Aber ich stimme euch beiden da in dem Thread voll zu.


----------



## Icedaft (15. September 2016)

Ich selbst habe mir ja auch das E10 500 CM geholt, aber einfach nur, weil es das 400 nicht mit CM gibt. Es gibt halt neben den Leistungsdaten halt auch andere Gründe sich für ein bestimmtes Produkt zu entscheiden, aber die Begründungen die er anführt um ein größeres NT zu rechtfertigen , sind halt einfach falsch.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. September 2016)

Als ich mir meine uralt Möhre zusammen gestellt habe, sah das mit GPUs und Leistungsaufnahme etwas anders aus. 
Aber ob jetzt 400, 450,500 oder 550 ist eigentlich scheißegal, theoretisch reicht für jedes System ein SuperFlower Hx Golden Green 350.


----------



## Icedaft (15. September 2016)

Oh ja, das HX 350 würde ich ihm an deiner Stelle mal empfehlen, das ist ja wie mit einem Stock im Bienennest herumporkeln...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. September 2016)

Ice, lach, ja, zumal das im ernstfall auch kurzzeitig wie das 550er arbeiten kann, sprich viel mehr liegern kann, als es sollte.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2016)

Dann soll er sich doch ein 1000 Watt Schinken kaufen und glücklich werden. 
Irgendwann sind einem solche Typen schlicht egal.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. September 2016)

Aber mal was anderes:
Ich denke, wir sollten aufhören, die Cooler Master G-Serie zu empfehlen....

Es scheint irgendwie problematisch zu sein und mit bestimmten Komponenten spontane Neustarts zu verursachen...


----------



## Captn (15. September 2016)

Darf ich nochmal auf meine Frage zurückkommen, welche gesleevten Verlängerungen für sämtliche Netzteilkabel empfehlenswert sind?


----------



## captain_drink (15. September 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes:
> Ich denke, wir sollten aufhören, die Cooler Master G-Serie zu empfehlen....
> 
> Es scheint irgendwie problematisch zu sein und mit bestimmten Komponenten spontane Neustarts zu verursachen...



Man hört ja auch öfters von defekten/lauten Lüftern. Da es mittlerweile auch genügend Alternativen in dem Preisbereich gibt, kommt die GM-Serie höchstens als letzte Alternative infrage.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes:
> Ich denke, wir sollten aufhören, die Cooler Master G-Serie zu empfehlen....
> 
> Es scheint irgendwie problematisch zu sein und mit bestimmten Komponenten spontane Neustarts zu verursachen...



Finde ich auch.
Für 45€ konnte man es noch empfehlen, da es besser ist als das Xilence Performance A+.
Aber inzwischen kostet es fast 60€ und für einen 10er mehr kriegst du schon wieder was besseres. die 10€ sollten einem das Netzteil wert sein.


----------



## SF_Europe (15. September 2016)

Im Namen von Super Flower möchte ich euch bitten, unsere HX 350 Netzteile nicht zu überlasten. Die Überlast-Fähigkeit des HX 350 Watt kommt durch die hochwertige Schaltung zum Erreichen des Wirkungsgrads von 80 Plus Gold in Verbindung mit dem etwas lasch konfigurierten Überlastschutz. Letzterer soll nur dazu diesenen, gefährliche Spannungen oder direkte Beschädigung zu verhindern und stellt definitiv nicht die obere Grenze der auf Dauer möglichen Belastung dar. Kurzfristige Peaks im Millisekundenbereich oder versehentliche Überlastung sind eine Sache, systematisch geplante, dauerhafte Überlast eine andere. OPP ist nicht dafür gedacht, Netzteile oberhalb der Nennleistung sicher zu betreiben.

Die Lebensdauerberechnung der Komponenten im 350-Watt-Modell basiert nämlich auf 350 Watt Dauerleistung. Wird das Netzteil überlastet, werden die Komponenten zum Teil außerhalb des für die Kalkulationen berücksichtigten Bereichs belastet. Die Lebensdauer kann dann deutlich sinken. Wenn ihr unser HX 350 mit 500 Watt belastet, werden wir das Netzteil leider recht sicher innerhalb der Garantiezeit wieder sehen. Ich möchte euch daher bitten, unsere Netzteile nicht geplant und dauerhaft zu überlasten.

Zukünftige Serien erhalten wahrscheinlich niedrigere Auslöseschwellen für OPP, um Missbrauch pauschal zu unterbinden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. September 2016)

SF, dass ist uns doch bekannt, aber das hx350 wäre selbst mit nem 6700k + gtx1070 mit jeweils mittlerer übertaktung nur in kleinen Spitzen über den Nennwert belastet.
So viel benötigt die Hardware doch gar nicht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. September 2016)

Das HX 350 ist technisch AFAIK den grossen Modellen sehr ähnlich, wenn nicht sogar fast gleich mit diesen. 
In Tests wurde es ja als unterlabelt befunden und auch die Werte Stimmen bei Belastung überhalb des Typenschildes. 
Teilweise regt ihr mit üppigen Anschlüssen ( 2* 8 Pin haben einige günstige 500W Geräte nicht) ja selbst zum Betrieb mit dicker HW an. 
Andere Hersteller wie Xilence (gut, andere Preisklasse) sind deutlich konservativer und haben an 430W Geräten nur einen 8 Pin Anschluss dran. 
Für normale Hardware reichen idR 350W Leistung, das HX hat ja noch genug Reserven. 
Und wenn man sich v. A.. Schüsseln Wie Skylake CPU mit Pascal GPU anschaut - diese Pcs schlucken idR kaum 250W.... 
Das interessiert doch ein HX 350 GG nicht, schließlich steht ihr ja für Qualität, wa?
PS: geht euer Beitragscounter im CB auch rückwärts? Jedes Mal wenn ich was Poste bin Ich um eine Zahl da "ärmer"  
Juckt zwar nicht aber - muss das so?


----------



## Icedaft (15. September 2016)

Dreiradsimulator: Das Problem für die Hersteller ist nur, wenn wir permanent dem Leistungsbedarf "angepasste" Netzteile empfehlen, dann können die Hersteller die meist teureren Premiumnetzteile der oberen Leistungsklassen nicht mehr verkaufen... Also im Sinne von "Den Favoriten fördern" immer schön Netzteile jenseits der 650W Platinklasse empfehlen...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. September 2016)

Nun ja, SuperFlower hier im Forum erscheint mir relativ vernünftig und nicht so in die Richtung kauf 1200W Gaming Netzteil für dein Ultra HD Mega leuchtenden Gaming PC.


----------



## SF_Europe (15. September 2016)

6700k plus GTX 1070 sind im Normal-Betrieb überhaupt kein Problem für ein Golden Green HX 350W. Nimmt man aber eine GTX 1080 in einem Herstellerdesign mit erhöhtem Powerlimit und möchte das ganze halbwegs motiviert übertakten, würde ich mindestens das 450 Watt Modell nehmen und unter Wasser sogar über das 550W nachdenken. Standard-Konfigurationen aus 1060/1070 mit Intel Skylake ohne irgendwelche besonderen Verbraucher sind mit einem guten 350W hingegen wirklich bestens versorgt.

Die Golden Green HX sind einander alle sehr ähnlich, es gibt allerdings in Details schon Unterschiede und das sicher nicht nur beim Aufkleber. Das 350W ist daher trotz allem kein 450W oder gar 550 Watt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. September 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das HX 350 ist technisch AFAIK den grossen Modellen sehr ähnlich, wenn nicht sogar fast gleich mit diesen.


Naja, ums genau zu sagen, müsste man sich mal die 350 und 550W Version vornehmen und (destruktiv) untersuchen, um die verwendeten Komponentengenauer zu analysieren...

Aber wenn man nicht übertaktet, kommt man mit 300W eigentlich schon sehr weit....


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2016)

SF_Europe schrieb:


> 6700k plus GTX 1070 sind im Normal-Betrieb überhaupt kein Problem für ein Golden Green HX 350W. Nimmt man aber eine GTX 1080 in einem Herstellerdesign mit erhöhtem Powerlimit und möchte das ganze halbwegs motiviert übertakten, würde ich mindestens das 450 Watt Modell nehmen und unter Wasser sogar über das 550W nachdenken.



Brauchst du auch nicht. Du kannst dir eine GTX 1080 mit 300 Watt Power Limit kaufen und übertakten, du nutzt das Power Limit schlicht nicht aus.
Die Karte macht bei 2,1GHz in der Regel dicht. Das sind dann rund 230 Watt oder so, wenn überhaupt. Mehr geht schlicht nicht, Pascal ist halt so.
Von daher kannst du mit einem Intel Performance Sockel und einer Performance Grafikkarte um 300 Watt rechnen, vielleicht 350 Watt, wenn jemand sich da 10 festplatten oder so reinschraubt.

Genauso kann man die Titan X Pascal knicken. Das Power Limit macht bei 280 Watt dicht, 300 Watt gehen nicht mal, wenn ich nicht irre -- ist ja alles Referenz.
Die Karte musst du zwangsläufig unter Wasser setzen, um überhaupt die Leistung der Karte ausfahren zu können, denn die wird ja nicht vom Power Limit limitiert, sondern von dem schlechten Referenzkühler.

Anders sieht es nur aus, wenn du dir den großen Intel Sockel kaufst und die CPU bis zum Erbrechen übertaktest. Ein i7 6950X kann da schon mal 250 Watt und mehr durchziehen.


----------



## FabianHD (15. September 2016)

Kleine Frage, habe mir mitte August ein DPP11 550W gegönnt.  
Seit dem  ich das Netzteil habe, ist mir beim Spielen manchmal der Computer abgeschmiert (Spiele im Moment sehr selten). 

Heute ist es wieder passiert. Dann wollte ich den Pc neu starten. Es ging aber nicht. Deshalb habe ich mal in den Pc "geschaut" und gemerkt, dass das Netzteil sehr warm war. 
Netzteil ausgebaut und festgestellt, dass sich der Lüfter nicht drehen lässt. 
Nach kurzer suche des Fehlers, habe ich gesehen, dass auf einer Verbindungsstrebe des Lüfters ein weiches Kunststoffteil klebte, welches den Lüfter blockierte.
Nach kurzem warten liess sich das Netzteil wieder einschalten und hängt jetzt grad an nem Netzteiltester und läuft schonmal ohne Probleme.

Meint ihr das Netzteil könnte durch den gezwungenermassen passiven Betrieb schaden genommen haben?
Ich nehme mal an das die OTP des Netzteils Schaden verhindert haben sollte.

Kann morgen sonst noch Bilder hier posten.


----------



## poiu (15. September 2016)

na ja die OTP hat das NT immer abschalten lassen, gesund war das nicht aber kurzfsitgien schaden sollte es nicht genommen haben halt nur eine verkürzte Lebensdauer


----------



## defPlaya (16. September 2016)

Guten morgen zusammen. Ich bin am überlegen mein Straight Power 10 zu Wechseln. Zur Zeit werkelt eine Titan X Pascal, ein i7 6800k, Asus R5E10 volle Speicherbestückung, Soundkarte und diverse andere Teile in meinem Gehäuse ( komplette Wakü usw). Wenn ich Spiele sind es schon mal gute 560 Watt die ich messen kann. Wenn ich dann den Monitor abziehe lande ich bei irgendwas um die 500w. Meine Grafikkarte wird noch auf Wakü umgerüstet eventuell mit Shunt Mod. Spätestens dann läuft mein Straight Power 10 immer unter volllast und das möchte ich ungerne.

Ich bin heiß auf das Corsair AX xxxi NT. Sind die Dinger überhaupt noch "up to date"? Sind ja schon lange auf den Markt. Mich reizt das Corsair Link und das es voll modular ist.
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. September 2016)

Also ich würde sagen, wenn du so extreme Werte hast, nimm war aus der seasonic prime serie mit grob 650w, das langt wohl.

Vergiss aber nicht, dass du bei 500w am Stecker in der Wand nur etwa 90% davon als Abgabeleistung des NT hast.

Da du selbst mit Mods an der Titan wohl nicht plötzlich 150w mehr erreichst, ohne die Karte massiv zu gefährden, würde ich sagen bist du da schon gut bei, dann.


----------



## defPlaya (16. September 2016)

Ok super.  Das Seasonic schaue ich mir mal an. Das Corsair kannst du nicht empfehlen?


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2016)

Wieso musst du den Monitor abziehen?
Mess doch einfach mal ohne Monitor.

Das Seasonic Prime kannst du nehmen. Corsair ist nur durchschnitt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. September 2016)

Wahrscheinlich weil das mit an der Mehrfachdose zum PC hängt.


----------



## defPlaya (16. September 2016)

Ich hab den Monitor jetzt von der Mehrfachsteckdose getrennt und es sind ca 480 Watt. Droht mal auf 450 aber nie weniger im Spiel! . Ich meine dann schwitzt mein Netzteil schon ordentlich oder?


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2016)

Die 450 Watt sind primär. Du kannst da den Wirkungsgrad abziehen, also rund 45 Watt, dann liegst du bei 400 watt. Das E10 leistet 500 Watt. Passt also noch.

Und streich mal das Prime wieder.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. September 2016)

Das reicht aus, ein Gerät muss das leisten was draufsteht. 
Auch dauerhaft. Du musst dir kein neues Netzteil kaufen


----------



## defPlaya (16. September 2016)

Ok dachte dann könnte ich noch den zusätzlichen 4 Pin Mainboard Anschluss nutzen. Aber gut will mein Geld ja nicht sinnlos rausschmeißen! Danke euch!


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2016)

Den zusätzlichen 4 Pin Anschluss musst du nicht nutzen. Das Mainboard läuft auch so.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. September 2016)

Zwingend ist es wirklich nicht, aber die Frage ist, was du mit nem ShuntMOD und Wakü aus der Titan holst, andererseits sind dass immer noch 100W Luft, ganz grob, zumal der Wirkungsgrad hinten runter fällt, sprich, bei 500W Sekundär stehen wohl eher 580W Primär

Mich wundert eher, wie du das überhaupt schaffst, hast du beim 6800k die Brechstange zum OC angesetzt?


----------



## defPlaya (16. September 2016)

Nein. Mein 6800 k ist auf 4,2 GHz übertaktet bei 1.302 v. Sehe das nicht so kritisch. Dann sind da noch die 64 GB RAM voll bestückt. Das ist nur Optik. Die Titan XP ist zurzeit ohne mods nur übern Ab übertaktet. Eine Soundkarte, 11 Lüfter, eine Aquastream, ein Aquaero und ein Farbwerk. Mehr ist da nicht dran. Ist der Verbrauch so groß oder warum bist du so erstaunt?


----------



## br0da (16. September 2016)

Shunts auf der Grafikkarte umgehen wollen, aber Respekt vor einem Netzteil bei maximaler Last haben.  scnr.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. September 2016)

Finde das beim Gaming schon heftig, bei prime plus furmark ok, aber da wäre dann ja noch mehr verbrauch.


----------



## defPlaya (16. September 2016)

Im Idel bei 0.72v liegt der Verbrauch bei 100 w. Eigentlich ist mir egal wieviel der PC verbraucht.  Die 6 Stunden die ich schaffe in der Woche zu spielen soll er voll power geben was er kann!


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2016)

Mein Rechner braucht auch 100 Watt im Idle.
Ich finde es erschreckend, dass die Plattform so strromfressend ist und hoffe, dass das mit der nächsten Plattform besser wird.
1,3 Volt finde ich aber viel. Ich würde es bei 4GHz belassen. Das sollte die CPU mit 1,1 Volt schaffen.


----------



## FabianHD (16. September 2016)

FabianHD schrieb:


> Kleine Frage, habe mir mitte August ein DPP11 550W gegönnt.
> Seit dem  ich das Netzteil habe, ist mir beim Spielen manchmal der Computer abgeschmiert (Spiele im Moment sehr selten).
> 
> Heute ist es wieder passiert. Dann wollte ich den Pc neu starten. Es ging aber nicht. Deshalb habe ich mal in den Pc "geschaut" und gemerkt, dass das Netzteil sehr warm war.
> ...



Hier noch die Bilder falls es wen interessiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt mir halt schon komisch vor, das da das Gummiteil klebt...


----------



## Amon (16. September 2016)

Also ich glaube bei meinem ist das Teil da nicht vorhanden. Hab aber auch ehrlich gesagt nicht danach geguckt als ich das eingebaut habe.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## FabianHD (16. September 2016)

Ich würde das eher als Fremdkörper definieren was da definitiv nicht rein gehört.


----------



## iGameKudan (16. September 2016)

Äh, da sollte ich vielleicht auch nochmal mein NT ausbauen... Als ich mir mein DPP11 550W neu gekauft hatte habe ich natürlich die Grenzen von CPU und GPU versucht auszuloten, da wurde das Netzteil auch ungewöhnlich warm.

EDIT: Da ein Luftstrom hinten aus dem Netzteil kommt, dürfte sich da alles so drehen wie es soll...


----------



## Amon (16. September 2016)

Ich glaube ich werde morgen auch mal nachgucken ob bei mir auch so ein Teil drin ist. Bis jetzt habe ich nichts feststellen können bei mir.

Ich seh schon die nächste PCGH News: DPP11 Besitzer in Panik. Woher kommt das Plastikteil? 😉

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2016)

Wenn dir die Sache zu suspekt ist, tausch das Netzteil um.


----------



## chischko (17. September 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich seh schon die nächste PCGH News: DPP11 Besitzer in Panik. Woher kommt das Plastikteil? 


... Und was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun?
Das würde ich bei der BILD vermuten aber hoffentlich nicht bei den PCGH Jungs


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2016)

L7 530, neuer PC und RX480/1060? 
Ich hätte mal pauschal ne gesagt, erstmal wegen dem Alter und wegen der Rail Aufteilung....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. September 2016)

Wegen dem Alter vor allem, wenn es rel. neu wäre, würde ich es als ok sehen, wenn auch nicht optimal.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> L7 530, neuer PC und RX480/1060?
> Ich hätte mal pauschal ne gesagt, erstmal wegen dem Alter und wegen der Rail Aufteilung....



Das L7 sollte man inzwischen auf jeden Fall ersetzen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2016)

Habe ich so weitergegeben im CB. 
Momentan geht es da auch um Corsair CS mit ihren Lüfterproblemen. Wie In 2-3 Wochen (verschiedene) User 5-6 Threads wegen "Hilfe mein ein Jahre altes Corsair ist verf**kt laut" im Luxx und im CB aufgemacht hatten


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2016)

Corsair und defekte Lüfter ist ja auch nichts Neues.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2016)

Kenne ich ja von meinem Corsair TX650 V2 semipassiv. Sogar im passiven Betrieb (also eigentlich immer) ist der Lüfter am lärmen, keine Ahnung wie der das hinkriegt. 
Starke Leistung, Corsair


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2016)

Verstehe auch nicht, wieso die Leute weiterhin den Schrott kaufen anstatt mal ein Netzteil mit einem brauchbaren Lüfter zu kaufen. gibt ja inzwischen einige davon.
Aber da kannst du mal sehen, wie groß das Image von Corsair noch ist und wie das Marketing bei denen Funktioniert -- Zero Fan Modus und so ein scheiß.


----------



## DrDave (17. September 2016)

Aufgrund eines Wechsels der Grafikkarte von einer HD 7950 zu einer GTX 980 Ti, mache ich mir auch um mein BQ Pure Power L8 mit 530W Gedanken, dass mittlerweile auch 4 Jahre alt ist.
Laut einem billigen REV Energiekostenmessgerät peekt der Verbrauch des Rechners im FireStrike Ultra Benchmark mit 520W, wenn CPU (i7 3770K) und GPU übertaktet sind.
Was sind eure Meinungen?


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2016)

Wegwerfen natürlich.
Bei einer GTX 980 Ti, für die Crossload normales Arbeiten ist, sollte der alte Gruppe Schinken ausgetauscht werden.
Kauf dir ein hübsches Indy Netzteil, gibt es genug Auswahl.


----------



## DrDave (17. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wegwerfen natürlich.
> Bei einer GTX 980 Ti, für die Crossload normales Arbeiten ist, sollte der alte Gruppe Schinken ausgetauscht werden.
> Kauf dir ein hübsches Indy Netzteil, gibt es genug Auswahl.


Sowas hatte ich mir schon fast gedacht, wird wohl auf ein Straight Power 10 hinauslaufen...


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2016)

Hört sich gut an. 
Endlich wieder ein Umschlag.


----------



## DrDave (17. September 2016)

Werde mir mal noch paar Tests anschauen, ob sich das CM bei dem lohnt.
Bei dem L8 war es leider recht sinnlos, da die Anschlüsse so schlecht aufgeteilt waren, sodass ich trotzdem alle Kabel anschließen musste...


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2016)

Ja, Herrlich, wenn das Marketing entscheidet und nicht der gesund denkende Ingenieur.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. September 2016)

Kann man den Lautstärkeaussagen zum Seasonic Prime 850W glauben?

Bin am Überlegen mein DPP10 gegen ein Prime zu tauschen.[emoji848]


Gesendet von iPhone SE mit Tapatalk


----------



## DrDave (17. September 2016)

Jop, aber erstmal einen Marketingpunkt mehr haben, hat ja aber, zumindest bei mir beim ersten CM Kauf funktioniert
Das CM lass ich dieses Mal weg, verstaut im Gehäuse stören die mich auch nicht.
Die 500W Variante sollte es ja auch für die stark übertaktete 980 TI tun? Die nächste Generation kann ja nur sparsamer werden.


----------



## Amon (17. September 2016)

Ich hatte eine 7970 an einem L8 und das war schon grenzwertig. Mit dem Wechsel auf die Fury kam das direkt raus. Ich überlege ob ich das mal auf mache und mir das Innenleben ansehe.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## the_leon (17. September 2016)

ne Powercolor 290 PCS+ hatte ich am 530w l8, aktuell ne 290 Vapor X 

Soll ich die 7990 Devil auch mal anschließen


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. September 2016)

DrDave schrieb:


> Werde mir mal noch paar Tests anschauen, ob sich das CM bei dem lohnt.
> Bei dem L8 war es leider recht sinnlos, da die Anschlüsse so schlecht aufgeteilt waren, sodass ich trotzdem alle Kabel anschließen musste...



Das ist aber ein grundsätzliches Problem in dieser (Watt) KLasse. Wirklich sinnvoll ist das ganze erst in deutlich höheren Bereichen, bei denen die Hersteller auch deutlich mehr Anschlüsse bei legt...

Also bei 'nem 750W Netzteil braucht man kaum zu überlegen, da sind abnehmbare Kabel schon besser und auch sinnvoll. Bei den üblichen 5x0W Boliden aber kann mans sich in der Regel sparen, da man mit ganz viel Glück mal ein Kabel, manchmal auch zwei, einsparen kann.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Kann man den Lautstärkeaussagen zum Seasonic Prime 850W glauben?



Beim Prime würde ich erst mal abwarten. Die Tests scheinen zu gut zu sein.


----------



## poiu (18. September 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Kann man den Lautstärkeaussagen zum Seasonic Prime 850W glauben?




Wert?

Ich hab nur das 650W hier, kann zum 850 nichts sagen aber bis auf denn fauxpa beim Lieferumfang, der dazu führte das sich der test verspätete und wir jetzt zwei hier haben gibts an denn Netzteilen nichts auszusetzen.


Wir haben da paar neue tests hinzugefügt deshalb kommt der Test erst die Tage, hat sich verspätet da sind die 1-2 Wochen auch egal. 

Zum Fan also beim 650W ist der unauffällig sozusagen an oder aus xD

Sonst ist das Netzteil wirklich  da gibts aktuell nichts was in einigen punkten an die Prime heranreicht.


iwr haen jetzt das dritte Prime hier für externen test und das ist sogar nochmal zacken besser


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2016)

Ich melde mich zum Praxistest für eines der beiden bei dir 

Darf man fragen, was die vergessen hatten?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. September 2016)

Meins meins meins 
Ich mache natürlich ganz besonders auf die Qualität der Lackierung und das Gewicht aufmerksam, und schließe "gesponsorte" Hardware an  
SimonExfork 4 life


----------



## Journeyman (18. September 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Wir haben da paar neue tests hinzugefügt deshalb kommt der Test erst die Tage, hat sich verspätet da sind die 1-2 Wochen auch egal.



jaja, die üblichen Ausreden   



poiu schrieb:


> Sonst ist das Netzteil wirklich  da gibts aktuell nichts was in einigen punkten an die Prime heranreicht.


Zugegeben, etwas anderes erwarte ich von Sea Sonic auch nicht.   Wenn sie jetzt noch in Sachen Geräuschkulisse Stück für Stück  an BQ  herankommen und denen so richtig Konkurrenz machen könnten... 



poiu schrieb:


> iwr haen jetzt das dritte Prime hier für externen test und das ist sogar nochmal zacken besser


In welcher Hinsicht jetzt? 



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich melde mich zum Praxistest für eines der beiden bei dir


Zwar könnte ich so ein Gerät mit meiner bescheidenen Hardware beim weeeiten nicht ausreizen, kurz "belauschen" würde ichs dennoch sehr gerne


----------



## poiu (18. September 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich melde mich zum Praxistest für eines der beiden bei dir
> 
> Darf man fragen, was die vergessen hatten?



ich hab es damals schon geschrieben Klick  später hat sich herausgestellt das die einfach durch Zufall alte ( falsche) Kabel beigelegt haben, das Netzteil funktionierte aber. 

 Rest steht auch dann im Test.




Journeyman schrieb:


> jaja, die üblichen Ausreden



na ja da der launch schon durch war, ist es jetzt auch egal gewesen xD





> In welcher Hinsicht jetzt?



bei denn Werten


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2016)

Sorry, in dem Forum bin ich nicht


----------



## poiu (18. September 2016)

kan nsei ndas ich es auch hier erwähnt hab ist aber in den n1000 Seiten Untergegangen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2016)

Denke mal 

Aber so n FauxPas passiert halt, schön dass es noch läuft.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. September 2016)

Thermaltake Smart SE 630+ GTX1070 ? 
Klingt nach einer miesen Idee 
Pfiepen unter Last - ComputerBase Forum 
Die Smart Dinger waren ja auch Müll, oder?


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2016)

Die Smart SE kannst du rauchen.


----------



## chischko (18. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Smart SE kannst du rauchen.


Wie das wohl schmeckt... und wirkt!?


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Wie das wohl schmeckt... und wirkt!?



Du musst es halt vorher rollen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. September 2016)

Ihr Junkies,
Aber okay, wunderbar 

Wenn ich grad dabei bin, verstehe ich es richtig dass ein NT mit Weiteingangsbereich mit 170 VAC oder 260VAC (um mal ganz extrem zu sein) genauso arbeiten muss wie bei 230VAC?

[Sammelthread] Wie viel Watt benotigt mein System? Ist mein Netzteil stark genug? - ComputerBase Forum 
ToniMacaroni mal wieder unterwegs. 
Ich hatte schon Hoffnung, sein Haus wird vom Netz getrennt, dem war wohl leider nicht so


----------



## Fitchn (18. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen. Wollte mir demnächst mal ein neues netzteil zulegen und wollte fragen welches am besten geeignet wäre um einen fx 8350 + gtx 970 ( in naher zukunft auch eine gtx 1080 stabil zu übertakten. was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?


----------



## BlackAcetal (18. September 2016)

Fitchn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Wollte mir demnächst mal ein neues netzteil zulegen und wollte fragen welches am besten geeignet wäre um einen fx 8350 + gtx 970 ( in naher zukunft auch eine gtx 1080 stabil zu übertakten. was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?


Hey 

Ich selber kann dir das Corsair Vengeance 650m sehr empfehlen.
Es hat ne vernünftige Technik und ist Teil Modular mit Flachbandkabeln 

Grüße


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2016)

Fitchn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Wollte mir demnächst mal ein neues netzteil zulegen und wollte fragen welches am besten geeignet wäre um einen fx 8350 + gtx 970 ( in naher zukunft auch eine gtx 1080 stabil zu übertakten. was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?



Wie hoch ist denn dein budget?


----------



## Fitchn (18. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn dein budget?



ca. 100 euro^^

ich habe im moment noch dieses...
800 Watt Super Flower Amazon Non-Modular 80+

mir ist aufgefallen das es auf der 12 v schiene 66 ampere hat. ist doch eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht oder seh ich das falsch? die 12 volt schiene ist doch für cpu und gpu zuständig oder?


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2016)

Na ja, 800 Watt und nur 2x PCIe 6+2. Da hat jemand kein Vertrauen zu seinem Produkt. 
Bei dem Budget kannst du dir das E10 mit 500 Watt kaufen.


----------



## Fitchn (18. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, 800 Watt und nur 2x PCIe 6+2. Da hat jemand kein Vertrauen zu seinem Produkt.
> Bei dem Budget kannst du dir das E10 mit 500 Watt kaufen.



wie meinst du das kein vertrauen?  was heißt nur  2x pcie 6+2? für ein single gpu system braucht man doch auch nicht mehr ^^

ist das e 10 denn wirklich besser von der leistung her? von den reinen zahlen her würd ich sagen nein. oder heißt weniger mehr? 

hab auch gelesen das man fürs oc öfters zu single rail netzteilen greift da diese besser fürs oc geeignet sein sollen. also multi rail netzteile dienen letztendlich ja nur der absicherung falls es mal nen kursschluss gibt...kläre mich auf wenn ich falsch liege ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2016)

Für Single GPU brauchst du auch keine 800w


----------



## tsd560ti (18. September 2016)

Wenn jemand an ein 800Watt Netzteil soviele Anschlüsse dranpackt, wie an ein anderes 350Watt Modell (GG HX350), dann wird er dem auch nicht viel mehr zutrauen.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, 800 Watt und nur 2x PCIe 6+2. Da hat jemand kein Vertrauen zu seinem Produkt.
> Bei dem Budget kannst du dir das E10 mit 500 Watt kaufen.



...oder einfach das ganze überlabelt bzw ähnlichen MIst gebaut...
Die Amazon Reihe von SF schaut technisch nicht gerade besonders tolle aus, ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Beim Prime würde ich erst mal abwarten. Die Tests scheinen zu gut zu sein.


Wie meinst du das?
 Wäre das Cooler Master V850 eine Alternative?


poiu schrieb:


> Wert?
> 
> Ich hab nur das 650W hier, kann zum 850 nichts sagen aber bis auf denn fauxpa beim Lieferumfang, der dazu führte das sich der test verspätete und wir jetzt zwei hier haben gibts an denn Netzteilen nichts auszusetzen.
> 
> ...


Bei HWLuxx wird es mit dem DPP11 gleichgesetzt.

Ich kenn aber nur Seasonic, als die noch Kampfjets gebaut haben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. September 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?
> Wäre das Cooler Master V850 eine Alternative?


Totally different thing...
Eben weil es momentan kein Titanium V-Series Dingsda gibt. Das macht das Prime relativ einzigartig...
Höchstens Silverstones Titanium Serie könnt man damit vergleichen, aber die sind jetzt nicht soo spannend...



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Bei HWLuxx wird es mit dem DPP11 gleichgesetzt.
> Ich kenn aber nur Seasonic, als die noch Kampfjets gebaut haben.


Naja, die X/P Serie war schon immer relativ leise. Nur der Rest halt nicht...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. September 2016)

Die Formulierung war eventuell unpassend.

Das Cooler Master ist in der Auswahl, weil ich ein neues Netzteil suche und es laut mir zugetragenen Aussagen sehr gut sein soll. Unabhängig von der Effizienz.


Gesendet von iPhone SE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2016)

Das Cooler Master V850 kannst du auch nehmen.
Aber wozu brauchst du 850 Watt?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Cooler Master V850 kannst du auch nehmen.
> Aber wozu brauchst du 850 Watt?



Nein, dass 850er würde ich nicht nehmen, war nur als Beispiel gedacht. Ich schätze mal das 650er sollte Haswell-E inkl. Crossfire (Vega) stemmen können. Auch übertaktet.


Gesendet von iPhone SE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2016)

Du willst dir zwei Vega Karten kaufen?
Ich würde es erst mal bei einer belassen. 
Oder du kaufst dir gleich eine Titan X und setzt sie unter Wasser.
Ich bezweifel, dass zwei Vega Karten da mithalten können.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. September 2016)

Das sind doch alles Glaskugel-Aussagen.

Komm wieder, wenn die Karten verfügbar sind, wer weiß, wie der HBM2 fa im Verbrauch mitmischt.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2016)

Sofern die Karte überhaupt HMB 2 hat.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. September 2016)

Wenn das der Fury Nachfolger wird, würde mich alles andere wundern.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn das der Fury Nachfolger wird, würde mich alles andere wundern.



Vega wird aber der R9 390 Nachfolger. AKA RX 490.
Ob es einen Fury Nachfolger gibt, steht nicht fest.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. September 2016)

TweakPC hat das 350W Kolink SFX Netzteil unter die Lupe genommen.
Das Ergebnis war für den Preis durchaus OK, einzig wirklicher Negativpunkt sind die Schutzschaltungen, die nicht so gut funktionieren...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. September 2016)

Ok ich denke mal mit dem Prime 650Watt bin ich gut beraten. Danke


----------



## poiu (19. September 2016)

Ich sehe nichts was gegen das Netzteil spricht, außer dem doch hohen Preis


----------



## Icedaft (19. September 2016)

Sind halt 60€ die man auch in andere Dinge investieren könnte: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. September 2016)

Oder die man mir geben könnte. 
Wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. 
Prinzipiell reichen für 80% der User E10, GX-S und Co schon aus.


----------



## br0da (19. September 2016)

@poiu: Ist *das* bereits der G2 Nachfolger, den du als G3 mit technischen Neuerungen erwähnt hattest?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (19. September 2016)

br0da schrieb:


> @poiu: Ist *das* bereits der G2 Nachfolger, den du als G3 mit technischen Neuerungen erwähnt hattest?



Also Das Netzteil kann seine Herkunft ja nun wirklich nicht verstecken


----------



## br0da (20. September 2016)

Das hier könnte ja auch nur ein zusätzlich beleuchtetes G2 sein und das G3 kommt noch später und ist ein ganz anderes Netzteil.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. September 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Sind halt 60€ die man auch in andere Dinge investieren könnte: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


An sich ein schönes Netzteil, aber leider nicht vollmodular. 



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Oder die man mir geben könnte.
> Wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.
> Prinzipiell reichen für 80% der User E10, GX-S und Co schon aus.


Wenn ich vom BQ DPP10 komme, wäre es doch konfus, wenn ich zum E10 oä greifen würde. Und der Enthusiasmus bewirkt sein übriges.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> An sich ein schönes Netzteil, aber leider nicht vollmodular.



Immer dieser Unsinn mit dem voll modular.


----------



## chischko (20. September 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> An sich ein schönes Netzteil, aber leider nicht vollmodular.



Ist doch quasi-vollmodular, nur der dicke 24Pin Stecker ist halt fix verbunden, aber den brauchste ohnehin für die Versorgung des MB etc. Versteh nicht, wo unsere Definitionen von Vollmodular auseinander gehen... Willst Du den dicken Stecker unbedingt durch custom-gesleevte Kabel ersetzen oder wie muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Immer dieser Unsinn mit dem voll modular.





chischko schrieb:


> Ist doch quasi-vollmodular, nur der dicke 24Pin Stecker ist halt fix verbunden, aber den brauchste ohnehin für die Versorgung des MB etc. Versteh nicht, wo unsere Definitionen von Vollmodular auseinander gehen... Willst Du den dicken Stecker unbedingt durch custom-gesleevte Kabel ersetzen oder wie muss ich das verstehen?


Vollmodular bedeutet für mich, dass sich jede Ader vom Netzgerät trennen lässt. Man braucht den 24Pin ATX zwar immer, aber ich würde ihn gern durch ein gesleevtes Kabel ersetzen. Das könnte man zwar mit einer Verlängerung realisieren, bringt aber wieder eine Fehlerquelle und einen höheren Übergangswiderstand mit sich. Un bei dem Preis, welchen BQ aufruft, kann man diesen Punkt realisieren.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2016)

Voll modular ist ebenfalls eine Fehlerquelle.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. September 2016)

Selbst wenn, dass kann man doch so auch sleeven.


----------



## chischko (20. September 2016)

.... und ebenfalls ein Übergangswiderstand.... ist letztlich egal ob die Steckverbindung am Netzteil an sich oder an der Verlängerung sitzt... Der ATX Stecker hat also immer mind. eine Steckverbindung zwischen NT und MB... Entweder an der NT Rückseite wenn vollmodular oder eben an der Verlängerung .... die widerstandsärmste Konfiguration ist ein fest verlöteter ATX-Strang bis zum Mainboard.
Und schlussendlich kannste den ATX Stecker ja immer noch relativ einfach demontieren und dann auch noch sleeven...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. September 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Und schlussendlich kannste den ATX Stecker ja immer noch relativ einfach demontieren und dann auch noch sleeven...


Dazu müsste ich aber das Netzteil öffnen, was wieder einen Garantieverlust beinhaltet.
Ich denke, dass es beim Thema Modularität viele Standpunkt gibt. Danke für die Tipps zwecks Alternativen zum Prime.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. September 2016)

Warum öffnen? Das geht von außen.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Dazu müsste ich aber das Netzteil öffnen, was wieder einen Garantieverlust beinhaltet.
> Ich denke, dass es beim Thema Modularität viele Standpunkt gibt. Danke für die Tipps zwecks Alternativen zum Prime.



Tja, die Kabel gehören aber auch zum Netzteil. Veränderst du die Kabel, erlischt ebenfalls die Garantie. 
Sowas nie vergessen.


----------



## chischko (20. September 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Dazu müsste ich aber das Netzteil öffnen, was wieder einen Garantieverlust beinhaltet.
> Ich denke, dass es beim Thema Modularität viele Standpunkt gibt. Danke für die Tipps zwecks Alternativen zum Prime.



Hä? Wieso öffnen... Den Secker abmontieren und dann quasi "von hinten" sleeven. Wennste den Stecker abmontierst erlischt die Garantie OFFIZIELL natürlich ebenfalls
Da wo der rote Kasten ist abmontieren: Screenshot by Lightshot
Edit: Oh und falls Du es hinterher brauchst ... hier die Belegung des Steckers: http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/com/bilder/06011517.gif


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. September 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Warum öffnen? Das geht von außen.


Ich kann deinen Gedanken nicht ganz deuten. Meinst du, dass man die Gummiummantelung am Ende des ATX öffnet und dort den Sleeve reinsteckt?


Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, die Kabel gehören aber auch zum Netzteil. Veränderst du die Kabel, erlischt ebenfalls die Garantie.
> Sowas nie vergessen.


Das stimmt. Deshalb kann man ja von vorherein auf "Optik" achten.


chischko schrieb:


> Hä? Wieso öffnen... Den Secker abmontieren und dann quasi "von hinten" sleeven. Wennste den Stecker abmontierst erlischt die Garantie OFFIZIELL natürlich ebenfalls
> Da wo der rote Kasten ist abmontieren: Screenshot by Lightshot
> Edit: Oh und falls Du es hinterher brauchst ... hier die Belegung des Steckers: http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/com/bilder/06011517.gif


Aber wo soll das Ende des Sleeve hin? Das sieht man doch dann, dass das Kabel gesleevt wurde.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. September 2016)

Für sowas gibts Schrumpfschlauch, den setzt man gleich mit drüber und am ende der aktion schrumpfst du den.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. September 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Warum öffnen? Das geht von außen.



Bedeutet aber Garantieverlust.
Das einfachstewäreindiesem Punkt wohl 'ne kurze Verlängerung zu nutzen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. September 2016)

Sicher, aber ohne Garantieverlust geht es eigentlich eh nicht, denn bei zusätzlich erworbenen Kabeln von dritter Seite, wird BQ eigentlich auch die Garantie verweigern können, da der Einfluss des Produktes der dritten Partei nicht bekannt ist.

Wie du es auch drehst und wendest... das Thema Garantieverlust ist immer irgendwo ansetzbar.


----------



## blabla0909 (20. September 2016)

ich hab ein Problem. Und zwar folgendes ist passiert: 

mein Vater hat irgendwas in das USB Port meines Notebooks (Dell) eingesteckt und seit dem funktioniert er nicht mehr.
 Er startet nicht und ich vermute, dass er ein Kurzschluss verursacht hat. Nun habe ich leider keine Garantie mehr. 
Ich habe Dell angeschrieben und ganz allgemein gesagt, dass mein Notebook nicht mehr angeht. 
Nun schicken die einen Fachmann und die Frau am Telefon hat gesagt, dass sie zwei Ersatzteile bestellt habe.
 ? Ich weiss nicht was die denken was das Problem ist. Ich weiss jetzt auch nicht was ich denen sagen soll warum mein Laptop nicht mehr angeht. Kann mir da jmd helfen? 
Was soll ich sagen damit er noch unter der Gewährleistung repariert wird? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Adi1 (20. September 2016)

Sage die Wahrheit 

Die bekommen sowieso raus, woran es liegt


----------



## chischko (20. September 2016)

Hallo Blabla0909 und herzlich willkommen im PCGH-X Forum, 

Der Beitrag ist mMn hier völlig falsch, aber gut.... antworten wir mal: 
ein Kurzer am USB Port bei nem Laptop schießt meistens das gesamte Mainboard und dann kommt es drauf an, ob es eine verlötete CPU (und GPU?) ist oder eben nicht. Evtl. kann man die retten ....
Ohne zu wissen welches Modell das ist und was nun am USB Port gemacht wurde kann man hier nur raten und mutmaßen. 

Grundsätzlich wirst Du hier keinerlei Antwort darauf erhalten "Was soll cih sagen damit es unter Gewährleistung repariert wird" denn das wäre ggf. sogar Beihilfe zum Betrug o.Ä., hier wird auf Ehrlichkeit gesetzt. Was Du evtl machen kannst ist dich ganz doof zu stellen, mehr sage uch dazu abe rnicht mehr. 
Wenn Du keine Gewährleistung bzw. Garantie mehr hast wirst Du so oder so zahlen müssen. Die Techniker sind auch nicht blöde und können meistens zumindest Rußspuren o.Ä. sehen und wissen dann schon was passiert ist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. September 2016)

Weisst du, was der Fremdkörper war? 
Hast du eben ne Modellnummer und ein Bild, wie das in der USB Buchse hing?


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2016)

Schau mal nach, ob eine mechanische Beschädigung des USB Ports vorliegt.
Wenn nicht, sagst du einfach, dass das Notebook nicht mehr starten will und du keine Ahnung hast, was ist.
Falls man was sehen kann, wirst du vermutlich Pech haben, denn mechanische Beschädigung und Garantie passen nie zusammen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. September 2016)

Der Gerät hat eh keine Garantie mehr


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. September 2016)

Sind meine Netzteilberichte wirklich so schlecht, dass man Angst vor mir haben muss??
Bin ich echt so schlimm??


----------



## br0da (24. September 2016)

Wer sagt denn das, bzw. wie kommst du drauf?


----------



## Gripschi (24. September 2016)

Ich fand deine Tests gut.

Davon ab bist du auch freundlicher geworden wenn es ums Thema NT geht.

Kopf Hoch!


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. September 2016)

br0da schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn das


Hersteller, bei denen ich nach Samples gefragt habe...


----------



## br0da (24. September 2016)

Wenn's dir hilft: Ich habe bisher zweimal verschiedene Hersteller gefragt und genau null Antworten. 
Dabei aber auch ein leeres Portfolio im Gegensatz zu dir. 

Immerhin bei einem Hersteller - jedenfalls beim deutschen Team - solltest du eine gewisse Verärgerung dir gegenüber aber verstehen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. September 2016)

Der eine Hersteller wird so gut es geht ignoriert 
Aber es gibt ja noch andere Hersteller, die man "durchnehmen" könnte. Aber da kommt irgendwie der Eindruck auf, dass die kein Interesse an einem ehrlichen Review haben...

Vielleicht gibts ja bald was neues...

Das 650W SF Platinum King hab ich auch hier, aber da wird der Test nicht allzu positiv ausfallen, da nur 3 PCIe vorhanden und auch bei den Laufwerkskabeln war man geizig...

Positiv: Single Layer PCB mit Standard Lochung, daher gut zum basteln geeignet...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. September 2016)

Sogar mein Ultra Fortschrittliches L8 630 hat 4 PCIe, wie dessen Vorgänger auch 
Aber klar - irgendwo müssen sie ja das sparen anfangen


----------



## iGameKudan (25. September 2016)

Das Platinum King 650W sollte vier 6+2-Pin-, acht SATA- und vier Molex-Stecker haben.
Bei einem Preis von 95€ ist es angesichts der Platin-Effizienz und den 650W Dauerleistung eine Alternative zu den üblichen Empfehlungen der 80-100€-Klasse.

Hat man eigentlich mittlerweile nen Grund für die an den verschiedenen Steckern unterschiedliche und teilweise schon grenzwertig hohe Restwelligkeit bei Volllast bei den GX-S-Netzteilen gefunden?


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. September 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Das Platinum King 650W sollte vier 6+2-Pin-, acht SATA- und vier Molex-Stecker haben.


Ja, sollte es, hat es aber nicht. Daher ist das 650W Modell nicht zu empfehlen. 450 und 550W scheinen OK zu sein...

Meines hat auch nur 3 Molex und 5 S-ATA an 2 Kabeln...



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Hat man eigentlich mittlerweile nen Grund für die an den verschiedenen Steckern unterschiedliche und teilweise schon grenzwertig hohe Restwelligkeit bei Volllast bei den GX-S-Netzteilen gefunden?


Nope, wahrscheinlich wohl irgendwas RF mäßiges...

Aber das ganze Spannungsregulations und Qualitätszeugs wirdehunnötigst gehypt....

ALles unter 50% der Spec ist eigentlich relativ egal, gibt da wesentlich wichtigere Punkte dabei...

Wenn dich das so sehr stört, kauf dir doch 'nen anderes Netzteil.


----------



## iGameKudan (25. September 2016)

Habe ich doch bekanntlich... 

91mV Restwelligkeit am 24-Pin-Mainboard-Stecker im Auslieferungszustand halte ich nicht für in Ordnung. Zwar sind Mainboards da nicht so empfindlich, aber die Spezifikationen gibt es ja mit gutem Grund - und die Toleranz schon im Auslieferungszustand mit einen mit der Zeit schlechter werdenden Wert zu 75% auszureizen ist halt nicht jedermanns Sache. 

Und seit wann soll denn die Spannungsregulation nicht mehr so wichtig sein? Dann wären Gruppennetzteile ja doch nicht mehr so übel, sofern die Pufferkondensatoren ausreichend groß dimensioniert sind...
Gleiches mit der Qualität.

Für mich hat ein (PC-)Netzteil die Aufgabe, einen möglichst stabilen und sauberen Strom möglichst nahe der Spezifikationen sowie geringstmöglicher Ausnutzung von Toleranzen mittels möglichst hochwertigen Komponenten zu liefern. Die Lautstärke sollte da im Zweifelsfall eher zweitrangig sein, solange das Netzteil nicht so laut wie ein Staubsauger wird. 

Deshalb hatte ich auch nicht zum XFX TS Gold (das war doch etwas 'too much' was die Lautstärke angeht...) gegriffen, sondern zum DPP11 550W. Für meinen Rechner bietet es eine völlig ausreichende Leistung (d.h. die Mehrleistung der Alternativen im 130€-Bereich ist kein Argument (mehr)), die Technik ist sehr gut, es bietet die Platin-Effizienz und zu guter letzt ist es auch noch wirklich sehr sehr leise.

Die höherwertigere Technik war auch der Grund, weshalb ich nicht zum Platinum King gegriffen habe (neben meinem Gedanken "Wenn ich mir schon ein neues NT kaufe, dann richtig..."). 

Für jemanden, dem das aber nicht Grund genug ist, mehr wie 100€ in das NT zu stecken und die 650W wichtig sind, ist das Platinum King eine brauchbare Alternative - die kleineren Modelle gibt es ja deutlich günstiger.


----------



## br0da (25. September 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das 650W SF Platinum King hab ich auch hier, aber da wird der Test nicht allzu positiv ausfallen, da nur 3 PCIe vorhanden und auch bei den Laufwerkskabeln war man geizig...



Gut, das sind Kritikpunkte, die ich persönlich gut verschmerzen könnte.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Positiv: Single Layer PCB mit Standard Lochung, daher gut zum basteln geeignet...



So was gibt's heute noch in Netzteilen? Sehr cool, das ist mal sinnvoller Minimalismus. 



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Hat man eigentlich mittlerweile nen Grund für die an den verschiedenen Steckern unterschiedliche und teilweise schon grenzwertig hohe Restwelligkeit bei Volllast bei den GX-S-Netzteilen gefunden?


*
Das hier* + der Beitrag #61 ist eine schlüssige Erklärung.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber das ganze Spannungsregulations und Qualitätszeugs wirdehunnötigst gehypt....
> 
> ALles unter 50% der Spec ist eigentlich relativ egal, gibt da wesentlich wichtigere Punkte dabei...



Bei der Restwelligkeit bin ich ganz deiner Meinung aber eine stabile Spannungsregulation in asymentrischen Lastzuständen halte ich schon für sehr wichtig.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2016)

Ach, der Tpy mit seiner geilen Signatur.
Anfangs dachte ich immer, dass das mit zum thread gehört, denn da ist soviel Text drin.


----------



## poiu (25. September 2016)

mal so ein Tipp warum man die 12V an mehreren Punkten misst  EPS, ATX, PCIe.. vor allem dann noch Teilmodulare Netzteile.  überlegt mal selbst 

Aber wir haben ja keine Ahnung die Experten da wissen alles besser


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. September 2016)

br0da schrieb:


> Gut, das sind Kritikpunkte, die ich persönlich gut verschmerzen könnte.


Wie gesagt, betrifft nur die 650W Modelle, 450 und 550W sind OK.



br0da schrieb:


> So was gibt's heute noch in Netzteilen? Sehr cool, das ist mal sinnvoller Minimalismus.


Ja, gibt es einige. Schau dir auch mal meine anderen Reviews an, da gibts einiges, was dort auch die Standard Lochung hat. Das Cougar GX-S, Silverstone Strider Platinum zum Beispiel.
Gibt da auch "Extrawürste" wie z.B. das Cougar LX500...



br0da schrieb:


> *
> Das hier* + der Beitrag #61 ist eine schlüssige Erklärung.


Urgs, bitte nicht auf das Forum und besonders diese Person linken.
Seine Signatur sagt schon alles zu der Person...

Wer permanent andere Leute persönlich angreifen muss, scheint nicht so viel zu wissen, wie er vorgibt...



br0da schrieb:


> Bei der Restwelligkeit bin ich ganz deiner Meinung aber eine stabile Spannungsregulation in asymentrischen Lastzuständen halte ich schon für sehr wichtig.


Ja, aber das hast dann durch DC-DC, was ja sehr viele Gold Netzteile, mit ausnahme der Aurum Plattform, verwenden. Grundsätzlich haben alle LLC-Resonanzwandler eine Unabhängige Spannungsregulation.

Aber die wichtigsten Punkte für ein Netzteil, testet eigentlich niemand.

Der erste Punkt sind die Schutzschaltungen. Das ist das aller wichtigste bei einem Netzteil.
Danach kommt das Verhalten bei Wechselhaften Lasten...


----------



## br0da (25. September 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, betrifft nur die 650W Modelle, 450 und 550W sind OK.



Gut, das werden ja wohl auch die interessantesten Modelle. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, aber das hast dann durch DC-DC, was ja sehr viele Gold Netzteile, mit ausnahme der Aurum Plattform, verwenden.



Stimmt schon, im 80+ Gold Bereich sind Buck Converter für die Minor Rails schon wegen der Effizienz sehr sinnvoll.
Ich meinte das jedoch allgemeiner, also auch in den Bereichen  für's kleinere Budget bzw. bei schlechterem Wirkungsgrad.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich haben alle LLC-Resonanzwandler eine Unabhängige Spannungsregulation.



Tatsächlich? Den Zusammenhang kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Mit einer LLC-Topologie ist doch nur die Ansteuerung der Primärspule des Haupttrafos eine andere und nebenbei auch verlustfreiere aber es können doch weiterhin zwei Sekundärabgriffe erfolgen?



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Der erste Punkt sind die Schutzschaltungen. Das ist das aller wichtigste bei einem Netzteil.



Immerhin hier hat sich ja schon einiges zum Positiven gewendet, spontan fallen mir Aris und poiu ein, die darauf näher eingehen.
Was aber leider immer fehlt ist ein Überprüfen der UVP und OVP Auslösepunkte in der Praxis, auch wenn bei guten Netzteilen natürlich schwer ist.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Danach kommt das Verhalten bei Wechselhaften Lasten...



Da sehe ich auch noch Ausbaubedarf, je näher an der reellen Last, desto besser.


----------



## poiu (25. September 2016)

UVP ist schwer weil man die last erhöht und dan nkann sei ndas die OPP, OCP auslöst und nicht UVP

WIr haben da idee wie man das realisiert aber " gut ding will weile haben" kann also noch sehr lange dauern bis wir das implementieren


----------



## br0da (25. September 2016)

Bekommt ihr eigentlich Zugriff auf Auszüge von Schaltplänen von Herstellern?


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. September 2016)

br0da schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, im 80+ Gold Bereich sind Buck Converter für die Minor Rails schon wegen der Effizienz sehr sinnvoll.
> Ich meinte das jedoch allgemeiner, also auch in den Bereichen  für's kleinere Budget bzw. bei schlechterem Wirkungsgrad.


Wie das genau realisiert wird, spielt dabei ja keine Rolle.
Ob man das nun mittelsabwärtswandlern oder Magnetverstärker (wie bei früheren High End Netzteilen üblich) realisiert, kommt letztendlich aufs gleiche raus. Grundsätzlich hat ja erst einmal jedes Netzteil, bauartbedingt, einen solchen Schaltkreis, dank der 3,3V Leitung...
Bei manchen Schinken hat man sogar solchen Mist gemacht wie Linearregler für 3,3V zu verbauen...

Aufgrund moderner Systeme sollte man aber schon Abstand von Geräten nehmen, die +5V und +12V gemeinsam regulieren...

Eben weil die meisten Systeme etwa 95-99% der Last auf +12V generieren.
die kleinen Leitungen werden nur noch alibimäßig genutzt...



br0da schrieb:


> Tatsächlich? Den Zusammenhang kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
> Mit einer LLC-Topologie ist doch nur die Ansteuerung der Primärspule des Haupttrafos eine andere und nebenbei auch verlustfreiere aber es können doch weiterhin zwei Sekundärabgriffe erfolgen?


Anscheinend verhindert die LLC-Resonanztopologie eben genau das...

Gab da mal vor langer Zeit mal dieses FSP Design, welches Silverstone verwendet hat...

Das ist insofern interessant als dass hier zwei völlig unabhängige und isolierte Regelkreise verwendet wurden. der große Transformator bei diesem Teil ist für +12V, der mittlere für +5V.
Wurde AFAIR bei Hardwaresecrets so beschrieben...

Ja, damals gabs deutlich 'interessantere' Designs...
Und auch solche Dinge wie ein zweiter Primärkondensator irgendwo auf einem zusatzpcb befestigt...



br0da schrieb:


> Immerhin hier hat sich ja schon einiges zum Positiven gewendet, spontan fallen mir Aris und poiu ein, die darauf näher eingehen.
> Was aber leider immer fehlt ist ein Überprüfen der UVP und OVP Auslösepunkte in der Praxis, auch wenn bei guten Netzteilen natürlich schwer ist.


UVP/OVP scheint nicht so ganz einfach zu sein, da du das Netzteil ja nicht 'Mal eben' dazu bringen kannst, die Spannung anzuheben oder abzusenken. Ergo musst du von der Last aus mit der anliegenden Spannung spielen, so denn möglich ist...



br0da schrieb:


> Da sehe ich auch noch Ausbaubedarf, je näher an der reellen Last, desto besser.


Das blöde ist, dass man trotzdem den 80plus Parcours durchlaufen lassen muss, der Rest ist nur zusätzlich möglich...
Und bei 80plus hast nunmal eine bescheuert hohe Last auf +5V und +3,3V, die fernab jeglicher Realität ist...


----------



## br0da (25. September 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Bei manchen Schinken hat man sogar solchen Mist gemacht wie Linearregler für 3,3V zu verbauen...



Könnte man bei der heutigen 3,3V Last ja langsam wieder mit anfangen...  



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Anscheinend verhindert die LLC-Resonanztopologie eben genau das...



Ich gehe einfach davon aus, dass niemand auf die Idee kommt, ein LLC-Netzteil ohne sekundäre DC-DC Wandler zu bauen. 
An die Möglichkeit glaube ich weiterhin.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Gab da mal vor langer Zeit mal dieses FSP Design, welches Silverstone verwendet hat...
> 
> Das ist insofern interessant als dass hier zwei völlig unabhängige und isolierte Regelkreise verwendet wurden. der große Transformator bei diesem Teil ist für +12V, der mittlere für +5V.
> Wurde AFAIR bei Hardwaresecrets so beschrieben...



Wirklich interessant, ich hielt den zweiten Trafo einfach für die dem Haupttrafo parallel geschaltete Spule des  LLC-Wandlers...
Aber bei dem Crossload Verhalten macht die Erklärung des zusätzlichen Kreises für die Minor Rails natürlich mehr Sinn, zumal OW bei jonnyguru auch zwei Controller fand, die zwei Paar FETs ansteuern.
Preislich kommt ein Hersteller aber besser mit Buck Convertern sekundärseitig weg, denke ich.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und bei 80plus hast nunmal eine bescheuert hohe Last auf +5V und +3,3V, die fernab jeglicher Realität ist...



Die alten Standards gehören längst überarbeitet, hm?


----------



## poiu (25. September 2016)

LOL dieses kleine Müll Forum, da beschwert sich der Moderator, Robert antwortet sehr ausführlich, da Löscht die Moderation. OK kann auch bug sein will ich nicht ausschließen

aber bitte habe ich für euch gesichert 

Netzteile Pt. I...-Post 93500-Seite 4


----------



## br0da (25. September 2016)

Schade, ich finde Roberts Beitrag richtig gut. Und ich wage abzuschätzen, dass Max den auch besser versteht, als der Moderator und der andere User, der noch darauf angesprungen ist...


----------



## poiu (25. September 2016)

Das Forum ist echt perfektes Beispiel wie Aussagen verdreht werden, Robert sagt "das er nicht alles Weiss" daraus macht der eine



> Zeugt immerhin von Größe, zuzugeben *dass man eigentlich nicht weiss, was man dort testet.*
> Interessiert ja eh keinen und von daher...



Bestätigt immer mehr was da für Leute unterwegs sind, da sag ich nur die Sig von dem einem.

Deshalb sehe ich die Diskussionen mit dem Leuten als sinnlose Zeitverschwendung, entweder werden aussagen verdreht, es kommen Unterstellungen, alles Bullshit oder einfach alle strohdoof, die bejubeln sich da gegenseitig alle. 

ok ist belustigend


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. September 2016)

Es ist interessant zu sehen, wie einer meint, dass es in den USA ein Gleichspannungs Netz gibt 
Ob der sich wohl mal gefragt hat warum er sein Handy Netzteil auch im Gleichspannungsnetz der USA verwenden kann   ?


----------



## br0da (25. September 2016)

Ja, die unqualifizierten Zwischenrufe und die Art der Moderation nerven.
Ansonsten könnte das eventuell ein ganz entspannter und interessanter Dialog zwischen Robert und Max werden.


----------



## poiu (25. September 2016)

Kann sei das sich da aber Robert nicht mehr meldet, ich kenne ihn der sieht das als absolute Zeitverschwendung 

 PS doch er hat geantwortet


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. September 2016)

Da redet man ja auch quasi gegen eine Wand. 
Bin ja gespannt ob sich das nino noch meldet nach dem Onkel Ralf ihm Redeverbot erteilt hat


----------



## poiu (25. September 2016)

br0da schrieb:


> Bekommt ihr eigentlich Zugriff auf Auszüge von Schaltplänen von Herstellern?



Entschuldige hab das Frage übersehen

Ja ich hatte mal welche hier, ist ja teilweise auch Firmengeheimnis^^ (oder die tun so geheimnisvoll) 

sonst frage ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht nach, wenn ich jetzt auch noch das lesen würde  und ich müsste mich da wieder einarbeiten


----------



## br0da (25. September 2016)

Ich dachte nur an die UVP Tresholds, das wäre mit Schaltplan ja noch am leichtesten heraus zu bekommen.


----------



## poiu (25. September 2016)

Ja das könnte man da herauslesen wen die Schaltpläne gut z udurchsuchen sind ( muss da jetzt an loius rossmann denken)

ich bezweifle aber das die die herausrücken, die die ich mal hier hatte waren älter


----------



## Philipus II (26. September 2016)

Vom Vertrauen auf Schaltpläne rate ich dringend ab. Ich mag nicht ausschließen, dass diese dann schlicht falsch sind. Das muss nicht einmal Böswilligkeit sein...

Über mich wurden ja im Mindfactory-Forum auch schon diverse Aussagen getroffen. Im Endeffekt sind Netzteile aber für mich nicht nur Hobby. Feedback zu meiner Arbeit beantworte ich daher üblicherweise nur auf den Seiten meiner Auftraggeber. Diese bezahlen mich schließlich dafür, die entsprechenden Inhalte zu liefern und erhoffen sich, dass ich dann dort auch auf Feedback eingehe. Ich melde mich nicht in "neuen" Foren an, um dort Fragen zu beantworten, vor allem wenn die entsprechenden Threads dort eher chaotisch sind. Auch die Formulierung des Feebacks, das zum Teil zwar unzutreffend, zum Teil aber auch absolut zutreffend ist, als Anschuldigung ist nicht hilfreich, um mich zum Austauch zu motivieren. Max hat definitiv Ahnung, nimmt aber leider doch gerne das Schlechte im Menschen an.

Auf Wortklaubereien im MF Forum habe ich in meiner Freizeit einfach keine Lust, da muss ich schon auf Arbeit hin und wieder durch. Auch pauschale Bezeichnung ganzer Gruppen als Bezahlschreiber tut jemanden, der seit Jahren sein Bestes gibt und auch diverse unmoralische Angeboe abgelehnt hat, einfach weh. Wenn die Meinung schon so vorgfefertigt ist habe zumindest ich einfach schon keine Lust mehr.

Dass meine Tests sicher nicht perfekt sind ist mir bewusst. Nicht ganz ohne Grund habe ich die Testabläufe schon in der Vergangenheit mehrfach überarbeitet/angepasst/erweitert. Man tut was man kann, Perfektion geht meist hingegen einfach aus gewissen Gründen nicht. Manche Probleme brauchen auch einfach Zeit bis zur Lösung. Grundsätzlich ist ein reiner Test des Netzteils aber etwas ganz anders als die Entwiclung eines neuen Geräts. Ich vergleiche überwiegend lediglich Soll- mit Ist-Werten.

Roberts Tests gehörend erzeit sicher zu den besten Performance-Tests für Netzteile, und das auch außerhalb des deutschen Sprachraums.


----------



## blabla0909 (26. September 2016)

ich hab leider garkeine Ahnung was es war. Es war aufjedenfall etwas was 12 V Strom abgibt. So hat es mir mein Vater kurz gesagt. ich hab echt keine Ahnung von Laptops etc. daher brauch ich ja den Techniker auch nicht anlügen in dem Sinne. Hab leider kein Bild, da mein Laptop gerade nicht hier ist. 

Ich glaub ich warte einfach mal ab und erkäre ihm dass ich keine Ahnung habe was passiert ist und dass das Notebook einfach nicht mehr angeht.

Trotzdem viele  Dank für die Antworten


----------



## blabla0909 (26. September 2016)

also wie gesagt er hat was angeschlossen und dann ist das Notebook aus gegangen. Ich hab den Akku rausgenommen und mit dem Netzteil versucht zu laden und aufzumachen ging auch nicht. Also am Netzteil oder Akku liegt es schonmal nicht. da geht nichts mehr. Keine Lichter Garnichts. deswegen vermute ich ganz stark, dass es ein Kurzschluss war.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2016)

Gut möglich, dass das Mainboard geschrottet wurde, dann ist alles tot.


----------



## ebastler (29. September 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Es ist interessant zu sehen, wie einer meint, dass es in den USA ein Gleichspannungs Netz gibt
> Ob der sich wohl mal gefragt hat warum er sein Handy Netzteil auch im Gleichspannungsnetz der USA verwenden kann   ?


Das ginge sogar, einem Schaltnetzteil ist es ziemlich egal ob man es mit Wechselspannung oder Gleichspannung füttert


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. September 2016)

Dann wäre der Gleichrichtungs- und Glättungsprozess so ziemlich sinnbefreit
Dann könnte man es deutlich billiger machen. Nur dann ist das mit dem Stromnetz wieder doof.


----------



## Olstyle (29. September 2016)

Ein Gleichspannungsnetz hätte sicher genug Störungen drauf, dass man kaum weniger Glättung bräuchte. Von den Transportverlusten mal ganz abgesehen. Aber wenigstens Edison hätte sich gefreut  .


----------



## ebastler (30. September 2016)

Naja, zu Zeiten von billigen und starken DC-DC Wandlern ist ein DC Netz nicht mal soo abwegig. Nur deutlich teurer als ein AC Netz. Langstreckenleitungen werden ja teilweise auch schon mit DC gefahren, ebenso alle Unterwasserkabel, weil die Verluste über sehr lange Leitungen eben geringer sind (kapazitiv, Koronabildung).

Im 220V Netz wäre es eigentlich total Schnuppe was Effizienz anbelangt, aber Großtransformatoren sind effizienter als große DC-DC Wandler und - vor allem - sehr deutlich billiger.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Oktober 2016)

Alle Jahre wieder 
Sollte ich mein Netzteil bald tauschen? - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Oktober 2016)

Was soll man da noch zu schreiben, im cb geb ichs auf


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2016)

Ich drücke dem E5 die Daumen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Oktober 2016)

Das es genau Sylvester trifft?


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2016)

Dass es so lange durchhält, bis es mehr mitnehmen kann als nur sich selbst.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Oktober 2016)

Das ist doch schon so, die 1070 wäre doch n toller mitriss


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (1. Oktober 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das ist doch schon so, die 1070 wäre doch n toller mitriss



Ich habe jetzt auch mal was zu geschrieben ... Bin zwar keiner der Netzteil Guru´s, aber evtl konnte ich ihm ja ein wenig ins Gewissen reden ... Evtl denkt er mal darüber nach ...
Das bescheuerte "an der falschen Stelle sparen" kann ich absolut nicht mehr nachvollziehen 

P.S. Dieses "Ach komm schon .. wird schon gehen" "wird schon nix passieren ... ging ja sonst auch immer" .. oder das "in´s blaue rein Vermuten" ... Ich denke da sollten die Mod´s mal eingreifen ... Wenn die Bude brennt isses zu spät


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2016)

Mods sollen eingreifen? 
Also so kluge und kompetente Mods wie im Mind Factory Forum?


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dass es so lange durchhält, bis es mehr mitnehmen kann als nur sich selbst.


Das ist das Problem, was viele Leute einfach nicht verstehen/wahrhaben wollen.
Außerdem kommt noch dazu, dass die selbst erstellten Threads auf der CBase Startseite erscheinen, so dass das ganze dann dazu führt, dass 90% der Postings von Leuten kommen, die überhaupt gar keine Ahnung von Netzteilen haben und auch keine 5min über diesen Zustand nachgedacht haben.



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch mal was zu geschrieben ...


ACHTUNG!

Ausgelaufene/geschwollene (feuchte) Elektrolytkondensatoren, sind zu 100% defekt.
Aber nicht ausgelaufene/geschwollene Kondensatoren, bedeutet gar nix. Die können OK sein, aber auch komplett im Klo.

!google "failure mode of electrolytic capacitors"
Da gibts einige nette Dokumente. Wie zum Beispiel von ELNA (Mouser Server) und weiter unten auch von Nichicon.


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (2. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

kurz eine frage an euch und zwar geht es um den Rechner meines Kollegen der etwas besorgt ist was sein Netzteil betrifft. Leises Netzteil 500W  PSU PURE POWER L8 | 500W von be quiet!

Sein System: 

i7 2600K 
GTX 970
16GB ram
Sand disk Ultra II SSD 480 GB
2x HDD (95% im Stand By)

Er hatte bisher eine R9 280X und bekommt die nächsten Tage seine 970 und die Frage ist ob das Netzteil mit der schnellen Lastwechsel der Maxwell Karte gut umgehen kann oder nicht.

LG


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2016)

Eher nicht, ist das älter als 24 Monate, würde ich zu was neuerem mit DC-DC wechseln.


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (2. Oktober 2016)

Das Netzteil ist ca. 16 Monate alt.  

Könntest du einen bis ~60€ +/- empfehlen der geeigneter wäre? Denn schließlich möchte er auch gerne OC betreiben.

Mein Vorschlag wäre dieser hier: 500 Watt Corsair Vengeance 500 Non-Modular 80+ bzw. 500 Watt Cougar LX500 Modular 80+ Bronze


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2016)

Zwei von Drei, die ich genannt hätte hast du schon gesucht, eines knapp drüber:
Cougar GX-S450 450W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Icedaft (3. Oktober 2016)

be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Oktober 2016)

Das sind schon fast 10€ mehr


----------



## chischko (3. Oktober 2016)

Zwischenfrage: Cougar GX-S450 450W für 6700K+ RX480 Red Devil passend oder doch lieber was höherwertiges?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Oktober 2016)

Das ist recht okay. Ist halt ein recht günstiger Lüfter, sollte aber besser und leiser sein als der vom SF HX


----------



## chischko (3. Oktober 2016)

Besser Alternative in dem Preisbereich oder passt? Das System ist soweit ich das überblicken kann nicht 100%ig auf Silence ausgelegt und wird in nem Deep Silence 3 wohnen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Oktober 2016)

Nein, das Cougar GX-S ist quasi Konkurrenzlos. 
Etwas drüber gibt es halt noch das E10 400
DS3 ist immer so eine Sache... Ich würde es  nicht wieder kaufen


----------



## chischko (3. Oktober 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> DS3 ist immer so eine Sache... Ich würde es  nicht wieder kaufen


Wieso? Wird doch in den Himmel gelobt...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe selber eines und bin eher Semibegeistert. 
Die andere Wand ging zuerst nicht auf, irgendwann dann mit Gewalt, Türen brechen relativ leicht ab, Kabel fallen auseinander.... 
Und mit der klemmenden anderen Wand hatte ich neulich auch was hier im Forum gelesen. 
Ich würde es nicht wieder verbauen. Auch wenn der Support, das muss man ihnen lassen, 1A ist.

Edit: 
Netzteil-Rangliste: So viel Leistung muss es sein - ComputerBase Forum 
Die Diskussionen da sind auch interessant zu lesen. 
Da kommt die Fraktion der "NT Last muss unbedingt um 50% liegen", die "Netzteile heben ewig und wir reparieren alles an diesen und empfehlen das weiter"  und andere interessante Persönlichkeiten zusammen. 
Komischerweise brodelt es da erst seit kurzem. Reinschauen lohnt sich


----------



## poiu (4. Oktober 2016)

Ist doch der gleiche Blödsinn iwe immer, hab mal dort was geschrieben


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2016)

Sieht sehr gut aus, was du da geschrieben hast. 
Bin neugierig, wie viele Leute das als Unsinn abstempeln werden.


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Oktober 2016)

@chischko  Mein Favorit wäre da eindeutig das XFX TS Gold 550, aber ich bin ja offenbar auch taub 

Bei dieser Last von ~250Watt sehe ich aber kein großes Problem.

Sent from my MI Max using Tapatalk


----------



## mauhdl (4. Oktober 2016)

Hi habe mal eine Frage und zwar kann ich mit einem corsair cx 750 meinen Rechner betreiben ( gtx 980ti, i7 6700k)?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Oktober 2016)

Ob du das kannst? Wissen wir nicht, das Netzteil ist eher 200w zu groß und eigentlich eher Müll.
Kauf dir was vernünftiges, so 550w
Netzteilempfehlungen Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## mauhdl (4. Oktober 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ob du das kannst? Wissen wir nicht, das Netzteil ist eher 200w zu groß und eigentlich eher Müll.
> Kauf dir was vernünftiges, so 550w
> Netzteilempfehlungen Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Das ist schon klar habe es aber zu hause neu verpackt liegen. Ist es also nicht gut wenn ich es einbaue oder wie, kann da was passieren? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Oktober 2016)

Um ehrlich zu sein, ich würde so teure Hardware nicht an ein Office-PC-NT hängen. Wenn du wirklich pech hast, macht das NT die Grätsche und nimmt was teures mit.


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2016)

mauhdl schrieb:


> Das ist schon klar habe es aber zu hause neu verpackt liegen. Ist es also nicht gut wenn ich es einbaue oder wie, kann da was passieren?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk



Ich hab das gerade im anderen Thread gesehen.
Schick das Teil zurück, wenns geht. Das ist beim Review durchgefallen.
HARDOCP - Corsair CX750 - Corsair CX750 750W Power Supply Review


----------



## mauhdl (4. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab das gerade im anderen Thread gesehen.
> Schick das Teil zurück, wenns geht. Das ist beim Review durchgefallen.
> HARDOCP - Corsair CX750 - Corsair CX750 750W Power Supply Review


Ok Danke für die Antwort 😆
Aber für einen Rechner ohne graka und einen i7 4790 zb.(stream pc) sollte das Netzteil schon passen ohne das was basiert? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2016)

Wie gesagt, wir haben das LC Power Gold aus der Emphlung geworfen, weils beim Schutzschaltungstest durchgefallen ist.
Das Corsair ist ebenfalls durchgefallen -- von daher würde ich es entweder zurück geben und die Knete wieder einsacken oder eben ensorgen.
Was du jetzt damit machst, musst du wissen. Die Entscheidung kann die niemand abnehmen.


----------



## mauhdl (4. Oktober 2016)

Alles klar danke. Kannst mir ein gutes empfehlen für 980ti und i7 6700k + übertakten 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2016)

Das ist wieder eine Frage des Geldes.
Was willst du denn ausgeben?


----------



## mauhdl (4. Oktober 2016)

Um die 100 ist okay oder ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2016)

Dafür kriegst du schon brauchbare Modelle.
be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Super Flower Leadex Gold grau 550W ATX 2.3 (SF-550F14MG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Das schwarze ist nicht lieferbar.
EVGA SuperNOVA G2 550 550W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Bei Caseking kriegst du es.
Cooler Master V-Series V550 550W ATX 2.31 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Oktober 2016)

V550 von Coolermaster oder e10 600, oder supernova g2, oder ...

Meine Liste steht schon in #20381


----------



## mauhdl (4. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dafür kriegst du schon brauchbare Modelle.
> be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Super Flower Leadex Gold grau 550W ATX 2.3 (SF-550F14MG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Das schwarze ist nicht lieferbar.
> EVGA SuperNOVA G2 550 550W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Bei Caseking kriegst du es.
> Cooler Master V-Series V550 550W ATX 2.31 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Ok und 500 w reichen aus zum übertakten ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2016)

Klar, der Rechner braucht keine 400 Watt unter Last.


----------



## mauhdl (4. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Klar, der Rechner braucht keine 400 Watt unter Last.


Ok und für die Zukunft sollte es auch reichen also 500watt

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2016)

Ja, die 980 Ti ist schon die Grenze. Eine Titan X hat auch 250 Watt TDP.
Gesteigert wird das aus meiner Sicht nicht mehr, abgesehen davon, dass so eine Karte dann auch 1000€ und mehr kosten wird.


----------



## mauhdl (4. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, die 980 Ti ist schon die Grenze. Eine Titan X hat auch 250 Watt TDP.
> Gesteigert wird das aus meiner Sicht nicht mehr, abgesehen davon, dass so eine Karte dann auch 1000€ und mehr kosten wird.


Ok aber die Palit GTX 1080 Super Jetstream zb. steht 500watt ist das leicht Schwachsinn oder wie?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## EastCoast (4. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wir haben das LC Power Gold aus der Emphlung geworfen, weils beim Schutzschaltungstest durchgefallen ist.
> Das Corsair ist ebenfalls durchgefallen...



Das LC-Power hat sich wohl zerlegt, da die Schutzschaltungen nicht gegriffen haben. Beim Corsair hingegen hat die Schutzschaltung gegriffen und das Teil abgeschaltet. Genau genommen die OTP, da Corsair so "clever" war, das Teil nur auf 30° zu spezifizieren.

 Das sieht man auch beim JG-Test sehr gut. Die Cold Tests hat das Gerät ordentlich absolviert, in der Hot Box hingegen hat die OTP dem ganzen einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. 
Corsair CX750M 750W Review

Die neue v2 des CX750M hingegen ist auf 40° ausgelegt, damit klappts dann letztlich auch.
Corsair CX750M v2 Review


Daher würde ich persönlich jetzt sagen: Wenn du's noch zurückschicken kannst, dann tue es. Wenn nicht, würde ich ein v2 durchaus nutzen, die alte Revision hingegen käme mir nicht in die Kiste...dann lieber verkaufen und ein qualitativ besseres Gerät im Bereich 500-550W nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2016)

Er hat aber eben genau das Modell, welches Durchgefallen ist.
Daher lieber zurück schicken und Geld kriegen oder wegwerfen aber eben möglichst nicht nutzen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Oktober 2016)

Thresh, ach komm, für besonders energiehungrige Pumpen in der Wakü ist das zum befüllen doch ok,


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2016)

Kennst du irgend jemanden, der sich nach dem Fiasko an der Chroma noch das LC Power Gold gekauft hat?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Oktober 2016)

Ich kenne nicht mal wen, der es vorher getan hat.


----------



## YuT666 (5. Oktober 2016)

Was wäre ein "günstiges" aber dennoch brauchbares NT für ein älteres AM2+ Sys mit X1045T, einer HD7850, 8GB ...

Danke.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Oktober 2016)

Corsair vengeance 400


----------



## YuT666 (5. Oktober 2016)

Ok, schaut gut aus.

Gibts was Positives zum FSP Hexa+ 500 zu sagen?


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2016)

eigentlich nicht, ist einfach zu laut.


----------



## YuT666 (5. Oktober 2016)

Hab halt durch meinen ganzen Retrokram aus den 80ern den Blick für "Neueres" verloren, deshalb frag ich.


----------



## poiu (5. Oktober 2016)

Xilence Peformance A+ 430W, Cooler Master B500, Lc Power GP3 460W


----------



## YuT666 (5. Oktober 2016)

Ok, werd mich wohl zwischen dem Corsair und dem Cooler Master entscheiden. Hat eins dieser beiden einen entscheidenden Vorteil?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Oktober 2016)

Das Corsair ist technisch am besten, da Indy Regulierung


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Oktober 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Xilence Peformance A+ 430W, Cooler Master B500, Lc Power GP3 460W


Bitte nicht das 430w, das hat nur 1x 6/8Pin.


----------



## poiu (5. Oktober 2016)

Die HD 7850 hat doch auch nur 1x6Pin


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Oktober 2016)

Mag sein, aber 3 Euro für das 530 halte ich für sinnvoll.


----------



## poiu (5. Oktober 2016)

ok in dem punkt stimme ich dir zu


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (6. Oktober 2016)

EVGA - Artikel - EVGA PowerLink™
Scheint etwas besser, als eine stinknormale gesleevte Verlängerung zu sein. Hab es aber nur über flogen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2016)

Am Ende nur ne Verlängerung mit Glättungskondensatoren, aber in hübsch


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (6. Oktober 2016)

Und mit Glättungskondensatoren. Das hat ja nicht jede


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2016)

Keine Frage, aber bei modernen Netzteilen nicht zwingend nötig. Schaden tuts aber auch nicht.


----------



## Pu244 (6. Oktober 2016)

Zusätzliche Kontaktstellen gleich zusätzliche Probleme. Man könnte natürlich fragen warum sie die Anschlüsse, bei ihren Grakas, nicht gleich nach hinten rausgeführt und ein paar Kondensatoren zusätzlich verlötet haben. Als Gratisbeigabe kann man das Ding schon abstauben, um an die beiden Elkos zu kommen. Sonst würde ich die 30€ eher in ein besseres Netzteil stecken, E10 => DDP P11 => Seasonic Prime, davon dürfte man erheblich mehr haben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2016)

Na es geht dabei auch um Optik, und dass die Anschlüsse dann nach Hinten gehen ist in der Tat doof.

Nach unten zum MB-Tray wäre noch besser.


----------



## poiu (6. Oktober 2016)

> nach 1 woche mit nem knall explodiert und meine nagelneue sapphire r9 390x nitro trix für 300€ mitgerissen
> und garantie leuft bei überspannungsschaden nicht...





da stelle ih mir schonmal einige fragen

1. wie kommt er auf Überspannung?
2. das NT hat schon OVP
3. woher weiß der Graka Hersteller das überspannung schaden , hat das NT das rein graviert?
4. außerdem als würde ein Hersteller immer prüfen und dem Kunden mitteilen

Das ganze klingt nach " Konkurrent schreibt Bewertung"


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. Oktober 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> da stelle ih mir schonmal einige fragen
> 
> 1. wie kommt er auf Überspannung?
> 2. das NT hat schon OVP
> ...



Um welches Netzteil handelt es sich hierbei denn 

EDIT:

Was sagt Ihr eigentlich zum neuen Thermaltake Toughpower DPS G RGB ... 
Macht so eigentlich keinen schlechten Eindruck ... Oder lass ich mich täuschen ?


----------



## Philipus II (6. Oktober 2016)

Könnte für den einen oder anderen interessant sein: Cougar GX-S 550 W Review | techPowerUp


----------



## poiu (6. Oktober 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Um welches Netzteil handelt es sich hierbei denn



hier hatte doch jemand diesne mindfactory User kommentar gepostet


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Oktober 2016)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Könnte für den einen oder anderen interessant sein: Cougar GX-S 550 W Review | techPowerUp


Und er sah, die Restwelligkeit war In Ordnung


----------



## ebastler (7. Oktober 2016)

Moin, zur Abwechslung brauche ich auch mal Hilfe bei NTs ^^

Ich plane ein NAS mit mini ITX N3150 oder Vergleichbar (also 10W TDP), 2 HDDs und einem USB3.0 Stick fürs OS.

Das Ganze wird in ein Rackgehäuse verfrachtet und soll 24/7 laufen.

Was zum Teufel nehme ich da, dass es effizient und dauerbetriebsfähig wird? ._.


----------



## poiu (7. Oktober 2016)

du meinst so ein LC-Power LC-1320II 90W TFX12V oder LC-Power LC-1350mi 75W extern NT

LC-1320II: LC - POWER

LC-1350mi: LC - POWER


----------



## ebastler (7. Oktober 2016)

Gibts da nicht was Einzeln, dass ich kein Gehäuse hab, das ich dann wegwerfen muss? ^^


----------



## poiu (7. Oktober 2016)

SFX und TFX Netzteil zB das kolink, das Chieftec, LC Power....

Sonst sind die die LC Power Gehäuse ja nicht schlecht


----------



## ebastler (7. Oktober 2016)

Ich weiß, wollte mir sogar schon mal so eines kaufen. Allerdings sollte das Ding am Ende ein 19" Rackgehäuse haben, 1-2HE


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Oktober 2016)

Pico psus?


----------



## Philipus II (7. Oktober 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Und er sah, die Restwelligkeit war In Ordnung


Wobei die Methodik da leicht unterschiedlich ist. Genau deswegen ist es ja so wichtig für die Interpretation durch fortgeschrittene Leser, dass die Testmethodik erklärt ist. Seitdem ich meine eigene Sunmoon 5500 ATE und ein Tektronix 4-Kanal Oszilloskop zum Spielen habe habe ich gerade im Bereich Restwelligkeitsmessung sehr viel dazugelernt.

@ebastler 
​Chieftec hat 85W ITX für kleines Geld. Spannunsgwandlerplatine und AC-DC-Netzteil für ca. 40 Euro.
CDP-085ITX | geizhals.eu EU
Ich habe das aber auch noch nie getestet.


----------



## ebastler (7. Oktober 2016)

Philipus, das kannte ich noch nicht - danke! Ich denke ich werde es kaufen, einmal kurz mit dem Oszi Durchmessen und dann verbauen. Sehr cooles Ding. 

Das Steckernetzteil werde ich allerdings aufschneiden und ohne Kunststoff einbauen, für bessere Kühlung. Das Ganze ist eh in einem Metall-Rackcase, daher keine Berührungsgefahr.


----------



## Philipus II (7. Oktober 2016)

Und verrate uns bitte, ob das was taugt. Vom Preis her ist es echt attraktiv und instinktiv mag ich Spannunsgwandler-Platinen lieber als diese Pico-Bauform.


----------



## ebastler (7. Oktober 2016)

Ich eben auch 
Wenn es nichts taugt wird es modifiziert bis es das tut 😀

Wäre ich grad nicht ausgebucht mit anderen Tests würde ich es als Review einbauen...
So werdet ihr mit ein paar Fotos und eventuell Messwerten Vorlieb nehmen müssen, volles Review ist keins drin.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Oktober 2016)

Wer wohl Mose ist? Netzteile Pt. I...-Post 93500
:popcorn: 
Sie versuchen es immer wieder


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2016)

Der Typ ist halt lustig.


----------



## bschicht86 (8. Oktober 2016)

Was ist vom HEC-300LR-PT zu halten? (gruppenreguliert mit noch haptsächlich für 5V&3,3V ausgelegt)


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Oktober 2016)

Das Gerät hatte ich selber mal (als 250)
Ist halt sehr, sehr alt und hat vor allem wenige Stecker (20 Pin, kein SATA...) 
Sonst halt OEM Qualität, Lüfter könnte mittlerweile auch schon nen Schaden haben...


----------



## chischko (8. Oktober 2016)

Warum ist vom Modell Hamburg (530W) abzuraten? ... Brauch mal eben die schlagklräftigsten Argumente? Gruppe? Absicherung? Restwelligkeit? .-... Danke!


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Warum ist vom Modell Hamburg (530W) abzuraten? ... Brauch mal eben die schlagklräftigsten Argumente? *Gruppe*? *Absicherung*? *Restwelligkeit*? .-... Danke!



Ja, alles für den Eimer. 

Mir sind heute aus einer mir nicht total unbekannter Quelle einige Reviews zugespielt worden. 
Chieftec SFX-350BS - gündstiges SFX-Netzteil im Test
KOLINK SFX-350 SFX-Netzteil im Test - SFX-Netzteil zum Sparpreis

Und dafür wird auch ein brauchbares Netzteil benötigt.
Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme im Test


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Oktober 2016)

Das Seasonic Prime scheint wohl doch nicht ein absoluter Leisetreter zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Seasonic - 海韻電子 | Facebook


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2016)

Mir ist es ein Rätsel, wieso PCGH Semi passiv als Plus Punkt hinschreibt? 
Das zeigt wieder mal, dass die Leute, die Semi Passiv anbieten, nicht in der Lage sind, ein leises Netzteil zu bauen.
Dass das geht, zeigt ja das P11.


----------



## chischko (8. Oktober 2016)

Naja zumindest kann ich es einfach mittels Schalter beeinfluss und muss da nix rumprogrammieren oder den Sensor überlisten o.Ä. was schonmal zeigt, dass die Hersteller selbst nicht so ganz an einen 100%ig funktionierenden semi-passiven Modus glauben ^^


----------



## poiu (8. Oktober 2016)

je nach mimimi kann man das ja umschalten, und 0,4 Sone da müsst ihr Ohrenstöpsel bereithalten 


leiser ist eigentlich nur das Dark Power Pro aufgrund des speziellen Lüfters, der auch seinen Preis hat !

Aber das prime ist auch schon echt sehr leise, denke nicht das man den unterschied aus einem pc heraus hören kann.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2016)

Könntest du mal einen Test gängiger Netzteile machen?  
Würde mich mal interessieren, wer denn da bei 50% und 100% Last die vorderen Plätze belegt und vor allem, wo die preisbewussten Netzteile bleiben, in der Klasse von 55-75€.


----------



## captain_drink (8. Oktober 2016)

Raider II kommt endlich mit DC-DC: FSP Raider II with DC-DC - jonnyGURU Forums
Hoffentlich wird dann auch die PP9-Serie eine Revision erhalten oder gleich die PP10-Serie aufgelegt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Oktober 2016)

Nicht vor 2018


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2016)

Zuerst kommt das E11. Dann das P12 und danach erst die kleine Serie.
Also in 3 Jahren oder so.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Oktober 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Warum ist vom Modell Hamburg (530W) abzuraten? ... Brauch mal eben die schlagklräftigsten Argumente? Gruppe? Absicherung? Restwelligkeit? .-... Danke!


Absicherung eindeutig. 
Die Schutzschaltungen sind quasi nicht vorhanden. Mit fehlenden Schutzschaltungen kann man auch schöne mögliche Szenarien überzeugend darstellen. Nach ein paar Beispielen wird das Humbug ganz schnell ganz weit weg fliegen 
Der Rest ist, je nach PC noch einigermaßen okay.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Oktober 2016)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Was ist vom HEC-300LR-PT zu halten? (gruppenreguliert mit noch haptsächlich für 5V&3,3V ausgelegt)



Das Teil ist fast 15 Jahre alt. Also nix.


----------



## poiu (9. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Zuerst kommt das E11. Dann das P12 und danach erst die kleine Serie.
> Also in 3 Jahren oder so.



wäre ich nicht so sicher


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Oktober 2016)

Thres muss es ja wissen, er wird ja von BQ! bezahlt. 
Da sitzt er natürlich an der Quelle


----------



## Journeyman (9. Oktober 2016)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Raider II kommt endlich mit DC-DC
> Hoffentlich wird dann auch die PP9-Serie eine Revision erhalten oder gleich die PP10-Serie aufgelegt.


Eine neue PP9-Revision wäre schon angebracht (und notwendig), denke ich. Ob sie die PP10 so schnell einführen werden? In der Regel legen sie erst nach 3 Jahren die Nachfolgemodelle auf... Über Rev. 2 sollten sie mMn ernsthaft nachdenken, denn viel Fortschrittliches bringen die 9-Modelle verglichen mit der Vorgängerserie nicht.


----------



## Pu244 (10. Oktober 2016)

Die blauen Zellen meiner Powerbank sehen genauso aus wie in der Nummer zwei, das Modell entspricht jedoch der Nummer 5 in schwarz (bei mir sind jedoch 6 Zellen verbaut). Aufgemacht habe ich die Zellen nicht, aber das meine Powerbank wohl bestenfalls 1/4 der Kapazität hat spricht für sich.

Immerhin habe ich nicht die Nummer 3 erwischt (dafür bin ich zu unsportlich)

5 Weirdest Things Found Inside Cheap Products - YouTube



Journeyman schrieb:


> Eine neue PP9-Revision wäre schon angebracht (und notwendig), denke ich. Ob sie die PP10 so schnell einführen werden? In der Regel legen sie erst nach 3 Jahren die Nachfolgemodelle auf... Über Rev. 2 sollten sie mMn ernsthaft nachdenken, denn viel Fortschrittliches bringen die 9-Modelle verglichen mit der Vorgängerserie nicht.



Die L9 Serie ist gerade einmal etwas über 3 Monate im Handel, von daher kannst du deine Hoffnungen begraben. Listan hat damals sicher gewußt dass bald eine neue Serie mit DC-DC erscheinen wird und dennoch die alte auf den Markt gebracht. Ferner ist Listan (im Gegensatz zu Corsair) nicht dafür bekannt dass sie innerhalb der Serie irgendwelche Änderungen durchführen. Das hat den Vorteil dass man die die Übersicht behält, dafür dauern Änderungen 2-3 Jahre, sprich du kannst  2018/19 mit einem L10 rechnen.

Bis dahin gibt es noch mehr als genug zu tun:
Das E11 könnte eine Bestückung mit Feststoffelkos sehr gut vertragen, außerdem hat heute quasi jedes halbwegs gute Netzteil 80 Plus Gold, Platin wäre da angesagt. Außerdem könnte man mal anfangen an dem digitalen Schnick Schnack herumzuarbeiten, bei vielen Herstellern kann man alles mögliche auslesen, da sollte Listan mitziehen.

Das DPP P12 könnte 80 Plus Titanium sehr gut vertragen, damit sie sich gegen das Seasonic Prime sowie das Silverstone Strider Titanium und was sonst noch so kommt, behaupten können. Das digitale Zeugs sollte auch hier verbaut werden.

Dann ist auch Platz für ein L10 mit DC-DC und 80 Plus Gold (wobei ich denke dass beim L9 80 Plus Gold mit Absicht verfehlt wurde).


----------



## Philipus II (10. Oktober 2016)

Ist Digital wirklich ein Trend? Ich kann ihn bisher nicht sehen. Die große Mehrheit der Anwender legt da bisher keinen Wert drauf. Unterhalb des High-End-Segments ist die Nachfrage nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Oktober 2016)

Ich hätte nichts gegen, aber mehr zahlen will ich dafür auch nicht.
Wenn man nur Spannungen und Verbräuche auslesen könnte, ok.
Was dann statt Railverschnitt besser wäre, wäre ne Lüftersteuerung im NT, das würde ich auch als Extra sehen, das 5-8€ wert ist.


----------



## Philipus II (10. Oktober 2016)

Die Mehrkosten für Digital werden den Endkundenpreis um mindestens 5 und meist eher 10 Euro erhöhen. Es werden zusätzliche Bauteile benötigt, die schlussendlich Geld kosten.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Außerdem könnte man mal anfangen an dem digitalen Schnick Schnack herumzuarbeiten, bei vielen Herstellern kann man alles mögliche auslesen, da sollte Listan mitziehen.



Und wozu?
Ist doch völlig unwichtig, was du da wo wie auslesen kannst. Interessiert niemanden.
Wichtig ist, dass die Schutzschaltungen vernünftig implementiert sind.
Und damit meine ich auch OCP auf der 12 Volt Schiene, was einige ja immer noch nicht gebacken kriegen.


----------



## Pu244 (10. Oktober 2016)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ist Digital wirklich ein Trend? Ich kann ihn bisher nicht sehen. Die große Mehrheit der Anwender legt da bisher keinen Wert drauf. Unterhalb des High-End-Segments ist die Nachfrage nicht vorhanden.



Die Kunst ist es einen Trend zu erkennen, noch bevor es offensichtlich wird (denn das kann jeder). Tatsache ist das es sich in der Oberklasse immer weiter ausbreitet, von dort aus wird es wohl in die Mittelklasse durchsickern, genauso wie 80 Plus, mit all seinen Stufen. Das Problem ist das es im Moment keine Mittel- und Unterklassenetzteile gibt, die über diese Funktion verfügen, was sich aber wohl langfristig ändern wird.

Die Vervollkommnung wäre es wenn sich das Netzteil mit dem PC abspricht und ihm mitteilt wieviel Strom zur Verfügung steht, sodass der dann den Verbrauch anpassen kann. Auch toll wäre es wenn man eine Selbstdiagnosefunktion einbaut - nie wieder Diskussionen über eine zu hohe Restwelligkeit.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wozu?
> Ist doch völlig unwichtig, was du da wo wie auslesen kannst. Interessiert niemanden.



Mich interessiert es und eine Menge anderer auch. Komisch, beim So 2011-3 machst du einen Aufstand, weil der nicht auf dem absolut letzten Stand der Technik ist und man Zusatzkarten braucht und hier ist es dir egal. Schreib doch einfach "interessiert mich nicht" oder glaubst du im Ernst du sprichst für die ganze Menschheit?



Threshold schrieb:


> U
> Wichtig ist, dass die Schutzschaltungen vernünftig implementiert sind.
> Und damit meine ich auch OCP auf der 12 Volt Schiene, was einige ja immer noch nicht gebacken kriegen.



Ich setze das, bei einem guten Netzteil, einfach mal voraus. Wobei eigentlich nur die Deltanetzteile, mit ihren 10% Toleranz, eine funktionierende OCP/OPP haben, von daher wäre alles Mist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Oktober 2016)

Diesen ganzen Überwachungskram bei Netzteilen gab es schon mal: nVidia ESA. ISt natürlich grandios gescheitert. Hauptsächlich daran, dass das ganze Zeugs nur für High End geben sollte. Das ist schon mal ziemlich daneben.

Aber auch jetzt sehe ich dafür relativ wenig Sinn und Zweck. Für High End, sicherlich. Und wenn man 'nen speziellen ASCI hätte, der mehrere Bausteine, die man eh für ein Netzteil benötigen würde, integrieren würde. DANN wäre das vielleicht möglich. Und wenn die Schnittstelle zu dem Netzteil standardisiert werden würde.

Also momentan ist es ja nicht möglich, das digitale Zeugs (für das übrigens ein gewöhnlicher 16bit Microcontroller verwendet wird) z.B. für die Verwendung der Schutzschaltungen zu nutzen. Und komme mir bitte nicht mit einigen nicht zu erwähnenden Geräten, von denen ich auch ein 650W Modell zerlegt habe. Das ist nämlich NICHT der Fall!
Ganz im Gegenteil, man hat das ganze ziemlich klassisch implementiert: WT7501 (oder wars ein 10?)  + 1 oder 2 WT7518(D) für +12V auf den digitalen Modellen. Der PIC schmeißt einfach nur die digital geschätzten Werte raus und kann ggF die Leitung zum WT7518(D) abschalten. nVRAM gibts nicht.
Das einzige Teil, was der auch machen kann, ist die Regelung des Lüfters. Aber dafür ist das Teil schon recht teuer...

Und hier sind wir dann wieder beim Henne-Ei Problem und dem eigentlich benötigten ASIC.
Sofern Infineon, Champion Micro und Co dieses Digitale Zeugs in ihre Netzteilcontroller packen oder es zumindest kombinierte Chips gibt, die mehrere Temperaturen, Spannungen überwachen können und sowohl als Schutzschaltungschip als auch als Lüftercontroller (4pin PWM) zu gebrauchen sind, werden sich diese Teile nie wirklich durchsetzen, da es schlicht weg zu teuer ist. Und nur im High End Bereich sich wirklich lohnt. Aber auch hier sollte man das ganze nur optional gestalten.

Und ob man das ganze komplett integrieren sollte, ist auch die Frage. Ich denke nicht, dass man Primärcontroller und Sekundären vereinen sollte...
Aber solange das nicht passiert, wird das einfach unnötig teuer werden.

Dazu kommt, dass das ganze auch noch fuchtbar ungenau ist!!
Das siehst du schon daran, dass man im PC keine 4pin Shunts verwendet...

Und somit hat man also einen


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert es und eine Menge anderer auch. Komisch, beim So 2011-3 machst du einen Aufstand, weil der nicht auf dem absolut letzten Stand der Technik ist und man Zusatzkarten braucht und hier ist es dir egal. Schreib doch einfach "interessiert mich nicht" oder glaubst du im Ernst du sprichst für die ganze Menschheit?



Eine Menge anderer auch?
Wen den?
Ich kenne keinen einzigen.
Ich kenne aber genug Leute, die jedem "Trend" hinterher laufen, egal wie sinnfrei der ist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Oktober 2016)

Ganz nett wäre natürlich auch ein Netzteil mit eigens erstellbarer Lüfter Kurve, vielleicht ein paar Sensoren an kritische Stellen... 
Das wäre mal was sinnvolles


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2016)

Wozu?
Einfach einen hochwertigen Lüfter verbauen und gut. Kriegen die Hersteller ja nicht hin -- leider.


----------



## br0da (10. Oktober 2016)

Och, die Zeit der brüllenden Netzteile ist doch weites gehend vorbei.
Selbst ein Performance A+ scheint ja kaum vernehmbar, und da musste ja offensichtlich an jeder Ecke gespart werden.
Und was wirklich unerträglich laut ist, ist auch in den anderen Disziplinen kaum zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2016)

Das Performance A+ hat ja überragende Schutzschaltungen.


----------



## br0da (10. Oktober 2016)

Verstehe leider nicht ganz, worauf du hinaus willst.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (10. Oktober 2016)

Folgendes Problem: Netzteil von nem  ITX PC wahrscheinlich kaputt. Würde gerne mit einem anderen Netzteil testen, hätte aber nur ein Straight Power E6 mit 500 W ohne größere Ausbauarbeiten verfügbar. Zum testen kann ich das aber aufgrund des Alters nichtmehr nehmen, oder?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (10. Oktober 2016)

Wenn du nen Feuerlöscher dabei am Anschlag hast () und kein 24h Prime+Furmark Marathon laufen lässt, sollte das E6 zum testen reichen.


----------



## ebastler (10. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eine Menge anderer auch?
> Wen den?
> Ich kenne keinen einzigen.
> Ich kenne aber genug Leute, die jedem "Trend" hinterher laufen, egal wie sinnfrei der ist.



Fände ich durchaus auch interessant. Aber nur mit offener Schnittstelle und Open Source Software, keinen proprietären Crap wo sich die Hersteller an Blödheit der Software gegenseitig messen.


----------



## bschicht86 (13. Oktober 2016)

ebastler schrieb:


> Fände ich durchaus auch interessant. Aber nur mit offener Schnittstelle und Open Source Software, keinen proprietären Crap wo sich die Hersteller an Blödheit der Software gegenseitig messen.



Könnte man zur Not auch selber basteln. Man bräuchte nur einen Microcontroller, der ein Haufen A/D-Wandler onboard hat (6 für die 3 regulären Spannungen oder mehr, wenn man z.B. mehrmals 12V (CPU, GPU) vermessen will) und eine I²C-Schnittstelle (idealerweise gleich USB) hat.
Die Werte kann man sich ja dann mit einem kleinen VB-Programm anschauen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Oktober 2016)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Könnte man zur Not auch selber basteln. Man bräuchte nur einen Microcontroller, der ein Haufen A/D-Wandler onboard hat (6 für die 3 regulären Spannungen oder mehr, wenn man z.B. mehrmals 12V (CPU, GPU) vermessen will) und eine I²C-Schnittstelle (idealerweise gleich USB) hat.
> Die Werte kann man sich ja dann mit einem kleinen VB-Programm anschauen.


Hey, woher weißt du denn, wie das ganze bei einigen bisherigen 'digitalen' Netzteilen implementiert ist?

Bei den CWT Teilen ist ein gewöhnlicher Microchip PIC32 verbaut...

...welche übrigens auch recht gut in HWInfo funktionieren, so dass man die schrottige Hersteller Software zum auslesen nicht benötigt...


----------



## bschicht86 (13. Oktober 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hey, woher weißt du denn, wie das ganze bei einigen bisherigen 'digitalen' Netzteilen implementiert ist?



Eigentlich weiß ich gar nix, ich hab nur ein wenig geraten. Aber der Controller schaut schonmal ziemlich gut aus, zumindest kann der mehr als ich eben einen ergoogelte.


----------



## br0da (13. Oktober 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Bei den CWT Teilen ist ein gewöhnlicher Microchip PIC32 verbaut...



Warum denn immer so abwertend?
Was anderes als "gewöhnliche" µC steht den Herstellern doch nicht zur Verfügung und Eigenentwicklung oder spezielle Auftragsfertigung steht technisch bzw. wirtschaftlich einfach nicht zur Debatte...
Immerhin haben Controller ja den Anspruch, durch umfangreiche Peripherie Lösungen für verdammt viele Probleme zu bieten. 

Und schon kleine 8biter machen den Job mit entsprechend präziser Referenzspannung zu vollkommener Zufriedenheit.


----------



## ruffy1978 (13. Oktober 2016)

moin jungs!

mal ne frage an die spezis hier:
mein pc geht beim zocken einfach aus - ohne vorwarnung *klack* als wenn jemand den netzschalter am nt drückt!

meine vermutung ging auch gleich in richtung nt.

es ist ein i-tec ps-700w 

eigentlich sollten 700w dicke reichen, ich habe aber gelesen das die oft nicht ankommen. die 12v schiene liefert max. 26a, wenn ich das richtig sehe. heisst das es kommen nur max. 312W an? (26x12)

oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden? 

würde jedenfalls sinn ergeben, denn mein verbrauchsmessgerät zeigt beim zocken spitzen bis ca. 350w an.

hier noch infos zum systen:
-amd fx 6100 @ 4 ghz
-8 gb ddr3
-ASRock 970 extreme4 board
-win 10

wäre nett wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet


----------



## Journeyman (13. Oktober 2016)

@ruffy1978
Deine Grafikkarte hast du vergessen zu erwähnen. 

Handelt es sich um dieses hier? 

Es geht bei ca. 350W-Last aus, weil es in Wirklichkeit höchstwahrscheinlich auf etwa 350-400W (evtl. auch weniger) ausgelegt ist. Egal welche Graka du in Verwendung hast, dieses eher fragwürdige und nicht mehr aktuelle Gerät solltest nicht mehr all zu sehr belasten (nicht, dass es beim Sterben irgendetwas mitnimmt oder so) und sobald es geht durch ein ordentliches ~500W-Netzteil austauschst.


----------



## ruffy1978 (13. Oktober 2016)

oh, sorry! ganz vergessen... ist ne 560ti

das ist das nt: i-tec Power Gamer 700W

also kann man mit sicherheit sagen es ist das nt das die abstürze bzw. das ausschalten verursacht??

was wäre denn ein gutes nt für max. 80€? ist n alter pc, da muss es kein premium netzteil mit platin effiziens sein


----------



## ruffy1978 (13. Oktober 2016)

das ist das nt: i-tec Power Gamer 700W


----------



## ruffy1978 (13. Oktober 2016)

wäre sowas ok? be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 500W ATX 2.4 (BN267) in Netzteile & USV: Netzteile | heise online Preisvergleich


----------



## Journeyman (13. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es an diesem "700W-Gamer"-Netzteil liegt. 

Statt dem erwähnten PP9 500W würde ich eher auf ein Netzteil mit unabhängiger Spannungsregelung (Stichwort DC-DC) setzen wollen. Auf so etwas zum Beispiel. 

P.S.: Dieses hier könnte evtl. auch interessant werden.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (14. Oktober 2016)

Moin zusammen,

sagt mal ... Hat nicht letztens irgendwer nach diesem Netzteil gefragt ???

In Win Classic Series C 750W

Hier wäre mal ein Test dazu ... 

Macht einen Recht guten Eindruck ... Wobei ich SeaSonic als Auftragsfertiger dahinter vermutet hatte ^^
Einzigster Wermutstropfen ist:
Multi-Rail ohne OCP auf den einzelnen Rails o_O

Gibt für mich irgendwie wenig Sinn


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Oktober 2016)

Also effektiv Single Rail  
Dafür ist Multi Rail ja da


----------



## Rat Six (14. Oktober 2016)

Gerade ist mein DPP gekommen, so eine Verpackung . Leider muss ich mit dem Einbau bis heute Abend warten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Oktober 2016)

Ja, inwin macht seit einiger Zeit relativ gute Netzteile, verkackt aber irgendwie doch immer etwas.
Sei es die Kabelausstattung bei den GreenMe Modellen, die schlechte Verfügbarkeit, das mangelnde Interesse am Endkundenmarkt (PR + Marketing), eigentlich 'nur' irgendwelche kleinigkeiten.

Oh und habt ihr schon das neuste Video vom EEVBlog gesehen??


----------



## Pu244 (14. Oktober 2016)

ruffy1978 schrieb:


> oh, sorry! ganz vergessen... ist ne 560ti
> 
> das ist das nt: i-tec Power Gamer 700W
> 
> ...



700W, nur ein PCIe Stecker, nominell unter 500W auf 12V, auch sonst deutet alles auf einen Chinaböller hin, außerdem stammt es von 2011. Es ist daher wahrscheinlich das es schuld ist, wenn du es genau wissen willst, dann lass FurMark und Prime 95 gleichzeitig laufen (Daten vorher sichern).



ruffy1978 schrieb:


> wäre sowas ok? be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 500W ATX 2.4 (BN267) in Netzteile & USV: Netzteile | heise online Preisvergleich



Ich würde eher das E10 400W oder die 500W Version nehmen, das ist quasi die Standardempfehlung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Oktober 2016)

Und das pp9 wird hier zu recht quasi ignoriert


----------



## Philipus II (14. Oktober 2016)

Multi Rail ohne OCP hat dieses In Win Netzteil sicher nicht. Entweder hat es OCP, möglicherweise mit einem höheren Auslösewert als Luxx getestet hat oder es ist Single Rail. Es handelt sich ganz offensichtlich nicht um ein Dual-Transformer Design oder ähnliches. Daher entweder OCP oder Single Rail.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Oktober 2016)

Du siehst ja beim zerlegen einige zusätzliche Bausteine und auch einen recht dicken Sicherungschip vom Sicherheitschip.


----------



## MrSonii (15. Oktober 2016)

Hey Leute,
da ich in letzter Zeit Gefallen an Overclocking gefunden habe mal hier ne kurze Frage 
Reicht mein E10 500W für nen i7 2600k auf 4.4 GHz und ner übertakteten GTX 1080 Super Jetstream?
Hab den 2600k momentan auf 4.2 GHz laufen und der genehmigt sich so 110 - 120 Watt unter Vollast (Prime95) und die Grafikkarte hat ja mit erhöhtem PowerTarget 240 Watt.
Ich hab halt keine Ahnung was der Rest meines PCs so zieht, und auch nicht der Prozessor auf 4.4 GHz :/


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2016)

Das reicht aus. Keine Sorge.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Oktober 2016)

Mal eine Frage zum neuen SF Platinum King; Das 450 Watt Modell liegt ja preislich fast gleichauf mit dem E10 400 Watt, welches der beiden ist eher zu empfehlen?


----------



## Philipus II (15. Oktober 2016)

SF ist sparsamer, BQ ist leiser.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2016)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zum neuen SF Platinum King; Das 450 Watt Modell liegt ja preislich fast gleichauf mit dem E10 400 Watt, welches der beiden ist eher zu empfehlen?



Die Frage ist, ob das Platinum King den gleichen Lüfter drin hat, wie das HX.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Oktober 2016)

Wo sind unser Tester hier? 
Auf auf!


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2016)

Hat es denn schon einer im Test Labor?


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Oktober 2016)

Ja, ich habs.

Das 650W hat 'nen Globe Fan Duro Bearing (12V/0,18A), S1202512L,  klingt nach um die 5-6V im Idle (also dreht relativ hoch und ist wahrnehmbar).


----------



## br0da (16. Oktober 2016)

Der S1202512L ist laut Website von Globefan ein Sleeve Bearing Lüfter, der bei +6V VCC anläuft. Geschwindigkeit wird bei +12V VCC mit 2000rpm angegeben.


----------



## Journeyman (16. Oktober 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wo sind unser Tester hier?
> Auf auf!


Was willst'n da schon groß testen? Sind halt modifizierte "Golden Green" Geräte mit unterdurchschnittlichen/langweiligen Lüftern


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2016)

Journeyman schrieb:


> unterdurchschnittlichen/langweiligen Lüftern



Ist das jetzt ein anderes Wort für billig?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Oktober 2016)

Journeyman schrieb:


> Was willst'n da schon groß testen? Sind halt modifizierte "Golden Green" Geräte mit unterdurchschnittlichen/langweiligen Lüftern


Die breite Masse interessiert diese Tatsache nicht und schreit danach... 
Neulich wieder im MF, da schreibt der 3 Romane für einen TE, der Infos dazu haben möchte, aber nichts von Basis auf SF GG HX.... Auch nix von beschissenen Lüftern   
Folglich warten die noch auf Tests


----------



## poiu (17. Oktober 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wo sind unser Tester hier?
> Auf auf!



mäh schon genug zu tun

ich zitier mal einfach 

das neue Super Flower Platinum King...-Post 96554

würde sagen passt


----------



## br0da (17. Oktober 2016)

Weiß eigentlich jemand, was im PP9 300W steckt?
Raider kennt doch keinen 300W Ausbau und die Effizienz reicht nur noch für 80+ Bronze.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Oktober 2016)

Wohl wie im L8 fsp apn/epn


----------



## Journeyman (17. Oktober 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> das neue Super Flower Platinum King...-Post 96554


Mir fallen gleich Holgers hartnäckige "Überreste", die irgendwie noch immer im Netz geistern, auf (weiter unten Ähnliche Themen, Super Flower Golden Green) 



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Die breite Masse interessiert diese Tatsache nicht und schreit danach...
> [...]
> Folglich warten die noch auf Tests


Die "breite Masse", wie du sie liebevoll nennst, beschäftigt sich damit wahrscheinlich erst gar nicht.


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> mäh schon genug zu tun
> 
> ich zitier mal einfach
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Knaller kann man aber auch falsch verstehen.


----------



## symerac (17. Oktober 2016)

Mal eine kleine kurze schnelle Frage, dafür muss ich nicht extra nen Thread eröffnen,

Ich brauche für folgende Hardware ein gutes Platinum Netzteil welches noch ein bisschen Puffer nach oben hat für ein mögliches 1080 Ti SLI oder eben 2080 Ti SLI jenachdem was mal kommt:

- 6700k @ 4,8 @ 1,31v
- Asrock OC Formula Z170
- 4x4GB Corsair Dominator DDR4 3600 CL16
- 2x EVGA 1070 FTW @ SLI @ OC
- 1x SSD 
- 1x M.2 SSD
- 20-24 Lüfter (Radiatoren)
- 2 Pumpen / 2 Kreisläufe der Wakü

Kann mir da jemand was Empfehlen? Sollte wie gesagt Platinum sein und VollModular ebenfalls!
System soll wie gesagt zum maximum Übertaktet werden , dies sollte eingeplant werden sowie den späteren Wechsel auf nöch größere GPUs.
Möchte ungerne bei gesleevten Kabeln nochmal ein neues NT kaufen als upgrade.


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2016)

Da du Knete liegen hast, nimm gleich Titanium.
EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 T2 1000W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## symerac (17. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da du Knete liegen hast, nimm gleich Titanium.
> EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 T2 1000W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Echt die EVGAs sind empfehlenswert? Im Luxx wurde mir ein 850W als ausreichend deklariert. Das Seasonic Prime 850W ist ja eigentlich nicht schlecht oder. 

EVGA kenne ich bisher nur als GPU/Mainboard Hersteller, ich weiß dass die nun auch NTs machen aber wie die sind weiß ich nicht. Mir sind eigentlich nur BeQuiet, Seasonic, Corsair.

Wie ist denn das SuperNova 1000 von der Lautstärke her? Ratternde Lüfter / Lüfterloser Betrieb? Automatische Anpassung bei last? etc


----------



## Icedaft (17. Oktober 2016)

Also ich weiß nicht, selbst beim Übertakten bis zur Kotzgrenze sollte da das 850er reichen?!


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2016)

symerac schrieb:


> Echt die EVGAs sind empfehlenswert? Im Luxx wurde mir ein 850W als ausreichend deklariert. Das Seasonic Prime 850W ist ja eigentlich nicht schlecht oder.
> 
> EVGA kenne ich bisher nur als GPU/Mainboard Hersteller, ich weiß dass die nun auch NTs machen aber wie die sind weiß ich nicht. Mir sind eigentlich nur BeQuiet, Seasonic, Corsair.
> 
> Wie ist denn das SuperNova 1000 von der Lautstärke her? Ratternde Lüfter / Lüfterloser Betrieb? Automatische Anpassung bei last? etc



Das EVGA ist ein Super Flower Leadex Titanium.
Titanium gibt es halt nicht als 850 Watt, das fängt erst bei 1000 Watt an.
Aber wenn du schon das Maximal anstrebst, dann auch bei der Effizienz des Netzteils.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Oktober 2016)

Die EVGA ab G2 sind ziemlich gut  darum musst du dir keine Sorgen machen


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2016)

Nicht das G2 sondern das T2.


----------



## Journeyman (17. Oktober 2016)

Doch, das EVGA T2 gibt es auch in 850er Ausführung (Leadex ebenso, dieses aber kaum verfügbar). Den eher ungerechtfertigten Aufpreis für "Titanium" halte ich aber zumindest aktuell für ziemlich sinnlos...


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2016)

Stimmt, ist bei Caseking lieferbar. 20€ weniger als das 1000 Watt Modell.

Klar ist titanium sinnlos, aber wenn er schon das Maximale plant.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht das G2 sondern das T2.


Deshalb sagte ich auch *  ab * G2.... 
Also das heisst den alten mist ala G1/GQ(?) eben nicht, sondern teurer und neuer


----------



## br0da (17. Oktober 2016)

Das GQ ist afaik im Grunde genommen die FSP Aurum Modifikation, die das E10 ist.


----------



## poiu (17. Oktober 2016)

br0da schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand, was im PP9 300W steckt?
> Raider kennt doch keinen 300W Ausbau und die Effizienz reicht nur noch für 80+ Bronze.



Nope ich weiß aber das im PP9 600W ein 300W Platinum steckt


----------



## symerac (17. Oktober 2016)

Wenn das 1000W nur 20 Euro mehr kostet, dann kann man auch gleich das nehmen oder?

Habe leider noch keine Infos wie der Lüfter / Lautstärke von dem EVGA NT ist, weiß da jemand was drüber?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Oktober 2016)

Seasonic Prime 850 und gut, da würde ich bei der Hardware eh nicht lange überlegen.

Und ja, 850W wirst du selbst an der steckdose wohl kaum hinbekommen, da brennt vorher der PC


----------



## br0da (17. Oktober 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Nope ich weiß aber das im PP9 600W ein 300W Platinum steckt



Jetzt wo du's sagst: Ganz schon außergewöhnlich solche Effizienz in den Lastbereichen, oder?


----------



## Journeyman (17. Oktober 2016)

br0da schrieb:


> Das GQ ist afaik im Grunde genommen die FSP Aurum Modifikation, die das E10 ist.


Die 650-750W-Modelle offenbar ja, die 850er Ausführung basiert glaube ich auf einem anderen Design. 




poiu schrieb:


> Nope ich weiß aber das im PP9 600W ein 300W Platinum steckt


Hab' ich etwas verpasst?


----------



## br0da (17. Oktober 2016)

Journeyman schrieb:


> Die 650-750W-Modelle offenbar ja, die 850er Ausführung basiert glaube ich auf einem anderen Design.



Recht hast du.
Scheint ein komplett eigenes Design zu sein, das später in Teilen wieder im Hydro X verwurstet wurde.
Nur dort mit LLC-Glied und stark umstrukturierter Sekundärseite...
Ach keine Ahnung, was hier nun wovon die Basis ist. 

Alle BQs sind von FSP, basieren auf zeitgemäßen Topologien und performen gut. 



Journeyman schrieb:


> Hab' ich etwas verpasst?



-> be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM im Test - Effizienz und Leistungsdaten (3/7)


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Oktober 2016)

Journeyman schrieb:


> Die 650-750W-Modelle offenbar ja, die 850er Ausführung basiert glaube ich auf einem anderen Design.


naja, so eigen auch nicht...
Schaut auch nur nach 'nem modifiziertem, auf Baugröße optimiertem Power Zone Design aus...
Also nicht soo eigen, nur wieder nachgemacht, wie die ganze GQ Serie...



Journeyman schrieb:


> Hab' ich etwas verpasst?


Anscheinend das hier:
be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM im Test


----------



## Icedaft (19. Oktober 2016)

Für die Freaks aus der Technikecke... Digitale Steuerschleifen zur Verbesserung der Effizienz | DigiKey


----------



## Vegeta23 (19. Oktober 2016)

Ganz kurze frage

Corsair Vengeance 400 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Cooler Master G450M 450W ATX 2.31 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## the_leon (19. Oktober 2016)

Vengeance würd ich sagen.


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2016)

Nimm das Vengeance.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Oktober 2016)

Die CoolerMaster GM haben so ihre Probleme. 
Lieber das Vengeance


----------



## -sori- (19. Oktober 2016)

Hat sich Corsair mit dem Vengeance so gemacht? Ich war ja ne Weile nicht mehr sonderlich aktiv; vor einer Weile war das CM noch die Empfehlung fürs Budget


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2016)

Jo, da gabs das Vengeance noch nicht.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (19. Oktober 2016)

Hat evtl irgendwer einen Test in Deutscher Sprache von dem Vengeance zur Hand... 
Gerne die 400 und auch die 500 Watt Variante?!


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2016)

-sori- schrieb:


> Hat sich Corsair mit dem Vengeance so gemacht? Ich war ja ne Weile nicht mehr sonderlich aktiv; vor einer Weile war das CM noch die Empfehlung fürs Budget



Das Cooler Master ist 40€ wert. Inzwischen ist es schlicht zu teuer geworden. Da sind andere eben besser.


----------



## YuT666 (19. Oktober 2016)

YuT666 schrieb:


> Ok, werd mich wohl zwischen dem Corsair und dem Cooler Master entscheiden.



Danke für euere Tipps. Es wurde das Corsair Vengeance 400.


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2016)

Gibt bitte mal Feedback. wie das Netzteil so ist. Interessiert immer.


----------



## ebastler (20. Oktober 2016)

Und was ist mit HX 450 bzw GX-S 450? Die sind ja beide in dem Budgetbereich unterwegs und beide echt nicht schlecht...


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Oktober 2016)

Das HX kostet 65€, ist schon wieder eine andere Preisliga. 

Zu guten Zeiten gab es da mal 550Watt Seasonics für 

Sent from my MI Max using Tapatalk


----------



## ebastler (20. Oktober 2016)

Okay, ich hatte im Kopf, das Vengeance koste auch 60. My bad.


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2016)

Der Lüfter vom HX ist nicht sehr gut. Daher bin ich an Vengeance User interessiert. Mal sehen, wie dessen Lüfter so ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Oktober 2016)

Der Lüfter ist eher nicht das Problem sondern die Lüfterregelung zu hoch eingestellt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Oktober 2016)

Mal wieder ne interessante Situation gewesen:
Ich war im Dr. Windows unterwegs, Thema war komplett kaufberatung für nen PC.... Der TE suchte für ein System noch ein Netzteil. 
Ich empfahl dann das Standard Zeug, Cougar GX-S, E10 und EVGA G2. 
Da kommt ein anderer (Helfer) und meint die Dinger sind nix und Be Quiet mag er sowieso nicht und empfiehlt im gleichen Atemzug ein Enermax Revolution II 550 und ein CoolerMaster G550M. 
Ne, ist klar. Aber die von mir empfohlenen Geräte sind ja nichts


----------



## Icedaft (20. Oktober 2016)

Tja, es gibt halt Menschen, die sind schon aus Prinzip "dagegen".


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab eben ein Review gelesen, bei dem was von nicht vorhandener OCP gesagt wurde, darauf wurde nicht weiter eingegangen. 
Wie ist das mit dem Revu II, ausser die CWT Enermax übliche Verarbeitung. Schutzschaltungen wären interessant


----------



## br0da (20. Oktober 2016)

OCP für die Minor Rails ist entweder nicht oder schlecht konfiguriert.
In der Praxis konnte Aris diese derartig ohne Abschalten überlasten, sodass die Spannungen die 5% Toleranz verließen.

Ansonsten ist das kein schlechtes Gerät, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Nur preislich eben unattraktiv, besonders durch das GX-S.


----------



## EastCoast (21. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> ...Daher bin ich an Vengeance User interessiert. Mal sehen, wie dessen Lüfter so ist.



Ich habe das Vengeance 400W seit gestern in diesem Rechner eingebaut, momentan mit einer alten GTX 460 drin. 

Kurz ein paar positive Punkte dazu:
+ Ordentlich verpackt, Kabelbinder sind auch dabei
+ Lüfter ist im Idle nicht aus dem Gehäuse herauszuhören und auch unter Last nicht wahrnehmbar. Aber: dieser Rechner ist nicht konsequent auf Silent-Betrieb ausgelegt und auch die Umgebungsgeräusche sind bei mir relativ hoch (Hauptverkehrsstraße ganz in der Nähe, Altbau mit sehr großen Fensterflächen). Also keine Ahnung wie das in anderen Rechnern und/oder Umgebungen aussieht. 
+ Es riecht ganz angenehm. Habe mehrfach gelesen, dass einige CWT-Geräte unangenehme Düfte verbreiten sollen, aber das ist hier nicht der Fall. 
+ Kabel sind gut gesleeved, angenehm biegbar und lassen sich gut verlegen. Zudem alle "klassisch" rund und keine Flachbandkabel. Auch die Länge ist ordentlich bemessen, einzig in Big Towern könnte es mit dem 4/8 Pin knapp werden (zumindest dann, wenn man es ordentlich hinter dem Mainboard-Tray verlegen möchte).

Nicht so gut finde ich:
- Keine (Kurz)-Anleitung dabei, die gibt's nur online bei Corsair. Für mich/uns Forennutzer ist das zwar kein Problem, aber Leute, die sich nicht so wirklich mit PC-Zusammenbau auskennen könnte das durchaus wurmen.
- Bis auf das 4/8 Pin-Kabel sind die Anschlüsse nicht beschriftet. Ebenfalls nicht so toll für Otto PC-Newbie. 
- Halber Punkt Abzug für den Floppy-Stecker 

Gar nicht gut finde ich, allerdings bezieht sich das nur auf mein hier verbautes Exemplar:
- Etwa 4h nach Inbetriebnahme hat es angefangen ziemlich laut zu rattern, so als würde der Lüfter gegen ein Kabel o.ä. kommen. Ich habe ihm dann einen leichten Klapps auf den Deckel gegeben und seitdem läuft der Lüfter wieder ruhig. Ich werde das mal übers Wochenende beobachten. Vielleicht muss sich der Lüfter erst ordentlich einlaufen...naja, ich melde mich diesbezüglich nächste Woche nochmal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2016)

Danke für dein ausführliches Feedback. 

Jetzt müssest du dir nur noch mal das HX kaufen, um zu vergleichen.


----------



## Pu244 (21. Oktober 2016)

Meine zwei 8 Pin PCIe auf zwei 6+2Pin sind angekommen, dann kann ich meine GTX260 als PhysX Karte nutzen. Dann kann Batman bald runter vom "Pile of Shame".



EastCoast schrieb:


> - Halber Punkt Abzug für den Floppy-Stecker



Ist ganz schön wenn er noch dabei ist, es gurken immer noch etliche Adapterkarten u.a. rum, aber als Pflicht würde ich ihn nicht bezeichnen. Zur Not tut es auch ein Adapter, von daher würde ich nichts abziehen.


----------



## EastCoast (21. Oktober 2016)

Kaum hatte ich den Beitrag fertig geschrieben, hat es schon wieder angefangen zu rattern. Dieses Mal habe ich nix gemacht, sondern es laufen lassen. Hat ca. 1 Minute gedauert, dann war es wieder leise. Anschließend mal rausgenommen (so gut es mit verlegten Kabeln eben geht) und reingeleuchtet, konnte aber nix ungewöhnliches erkennen.

Naja wenn es am Montag immer noch rattert, wird es ausgebaut, verpackt und zum Händler zurückgesendet.  



Threshold schrieb:


> ..Jetzt müssest du dir nur noch mal das HX kaufen, um zu vergleichen.



Hmm hmm hmm...nein. Bei über 60€ kann ich auch gleich zum E10 400 greifen. Leiser und reicht für den Rechner auch doppelt und dreifach aus. 


Edit: Mir fällt gerade ein, dass der DHL-Mann das Paket fallen gelassen hat. War kein hoher Fall (ca. halber Meter) und im Paket war viel Luftfolie und auch das NT selbst war noch dick eingewickelt. Könnte aber vielleicht trotzdem einfach blöd aufgekommen sein. -.-


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2016)

Dann reklamieren und weg mit dem Ding.
Da würde ich kein Risiko eingehen, du bist ja eh noch in der 14 Tage Zurück Phase.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Oktober 2016)

In dem Fall ist wohl das Lüfterlager beschädigt worden und du musst da Gerät tauschen lassen...


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Oktober 2016)

So, neues 700W Netzteil eingetroffen.
Kabel sind, wie zu erwarten, sehr kurz.

Naja, mal schauen, wie es sich sonst so schlägt. Wird wohl nicht an die bisherigen Geräte rankommen, aber das erwarte ich ja auch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2016)

Welches denn?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab heut ein Cougar LX500 verbaut und ich finde es beschissen. 
 Hässliche Flachbandkabel sind ja heutzutage oftmals erwünscht aber die Verteilung von Sata Anschlüssen ist echt eine Katastrophe.... 
Ich besitze nun übrigens ein altes, sehr beliebtes (und hier gehasstes) Netzteil 
Was glaubt ihr, was es für eines ist?


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2016)

Ja, da kaufst du ein Netzteil mit KM und kannst dir das KM sparen, weil du sowieso alle Kabel brauchst. Echt lustig.

Du hast dir ein Pure Power gekauft.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. Oktober 2016)

Nein, das meine ich nicht mal. 
Ich hab meine 4 zu versorgenden Geräte in einem Fractal R5 mit extremer Mühe und Not und Kabel spannen Grad so angeschlossen bekommen. 
Da lohnen sich die paar Mark mehr für ein E10. 
Das Gerät, was ich "neu" habe ist a) vor der Zeit der Pure Power gewesen 
Und 
B)  habe ich umsonst abgestaubt, bezahlt hätte ich dafür auch nicht mehr als 2€
C) ist es von FSP gefertigt und hat viele Laufwerksanschlüsse


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2016)

Das ist der Nachteil, wenn die Geräte nicht mehr -- wie früher -- alle in Reihe und Glied aufgebaut sind.
Heute hast du eine SSD hinterm Mainboard Tray,. dann eine HDD unten im Käfig und ein Laufwerk oben im Schacht.
Daran denken die Netzteil Hersteller nicht. Daher würde ich immer eine Verlängerung mit bestellen, gerade wenn die SSD hinterm Tray verbaut wird.
Hab ich bei mir auch.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Oktober 2016)

Mein Netzteilstuhl:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab nur 3 Netzteile nicht verbaut und im Schrank liegend 
- mein Corsair TX650V2 semipassiv 
- ein HP OEM Gerät 
- und das Gerät, dass ich gestern erworben habe


----------



## br0da (23. Oktober 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Mein Netzteilstuhl:
> [...]



Ein HXi in deinen Händen?  Gibt's dazu ein Review?



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> - und das Gerät, dass ich gestern erworben habe



Was isses denn nun?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (23. Oktober 2016)

br0da schrieb:


> Dreiradsimulator schrieb:
> 
> 
> > - und das Gerät, dass ich gestern erworben habe
> ...



Rate doch einfach. Soviel Auswahl gibts ja nicht ()




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Mein Netzteilstuhl:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann hab ich wohl ein Hardwarezimmer


----------



## DarkScorpion (23. Oktober 2016)

Ihr seid doch alle verrückt. Die beste Frau auf der Welt würde mir den Hals umdrehen


----------



## drebbin (23. Oktober 2016)

Nicht verrückt. Sondern Extrem. 
Sagt doch schon der Forenname


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Oktober 2016)

br0da schrieb:


> Was isses denn nun?



Eines, was auf Tweak PC vor Ewigkeiten ziemlich mies getestet wurde, das vermutlich von FSP gefertigt wurde, das oftmals fertige Kondensatoren hat, das extrem viele Laufwerksanschlüsse znd eine Lüftersteuerung hat, damals ziemlich beliebt war und heute extrem verhasst ist. 
Spannungen sind recht hoch (so um 12.3-12.4 V bei normaler Auslastung) und 5,1-5,2V


----------



## br0da (23. Oktober 2016)

Früher beliebt und dennoch verhasst fällt mir nur Thermaltakes Hamburg ein. 
Der OEM wurde zwar oft gewechselt, FSP war's doch aber nie? Und abnormal viele SATA / IDE Anschlüsse besitzt es auch nicht...


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Oktober 2016)

br0da schrieb:


> Ein HXi in deinen Händen?  Gibt's dazu ein Review?


Nein, ist einfach zu schlecht dafür 

Anyway:
Erstaunlich, dass das neue 700W Netzteil bei 650W Primärlast gar nicht so stark aufdreht. Das verwundert mich doch sehr...
Nur der Preis, ja der Preis...
Wobei, andererseits, das Teil nur ~10€ teurer als das 750W Strider Platinum ist. Von daher gehts halbwegs wieder....


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Oktober 2016)

br0da schrieb:


> Früher beliebt und dennoch verhasst fällt mir nur Thermaltakes Hamburg ein.
> Der OEM wurde zwar oft gewechselt, FSP war's doch aber nie? Und abnormal viele SATA / IDE Anschlüsse besitzt es auch nicht...


Viel viel älter [emoji317] 
Als Netzteil Reviews ein Athlon XP System zum testen hatten (zumindest bei Tweak PC)


----------



## br0da (23. Oktober 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wobei, andererseits, das Teil nur ~10€ teurer als das 750W Strider Platinum ist. Von daher gehts halbwegs wieder....



Kommt's denn aus ähnlichen Effizienzbereichen?



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Viel viel älter [emoji317]
> Als Netzteil Reviews ein Athlon XP System zum testen hatten (zumindest bei Tweak PC)



Athlon XP, da dürften die CPU-Wandler ja noch von +5V gespeist worden sein?
Bei den Zeiten bin ich raus...


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Eines, was auf Tweak PC vor Ewigkeiten ziemlich mies getestet wurde, das vermutlich von FSP gefertigt wurde, das oftmals fertige Kondensatoren hat, das extrem viele Laufwerksanschlüsse znd eine Lüftersteuerung hat, damals ziemlich beliebt war und heute extrem verhasst ist.
> Spannungen sind recht hoch (so um 12.3-12.4 V bei normaler Auslastung) und 5,1-5,2V



Hört sich stark nach einem E5 an.


----------



## drebbin (23. Oktober 2016)

Solche Rätselecken sind eigentlich was für mein nächstes Kreuzworträtsel...glaube ich hole mir öfters mal Ideen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Oktober 2016)

Ja, ein E5 550W.
Kondensatoren sind noch nicht ausgelaufen


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Oktober 2016)

br0da schrieb:


> Kommt's denn aus ähnlichen Effizienzbereichen?


Unter Umständen 
Ist aber wieder Semi Fanless.

Aber hat 2fache OTP, warum auch immer....



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ja, ein E5 550W.
> Kondensatoren sind noch nicht ausgelaufen


Dann haben die wohl 'nen anderen Defekt 

Das E5 Layout ist ziemlicher Mist. Hab ja selbst 2 davon (OK, ein E6), erst ab E7 gabs dann die 'guten' 10mm Kondenatoren und nicht nur den 8mm Schrott.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Oktober 2016)

Ich würde es ja gescheit Durchmessen, aber ich hab bis auf ein günstiges Multimeter und ein paar von 40-400W benötigende Testsysteme, das Wars dann auch schon. 
Der Lüfter ist bei niedriger Drehzahl schon ordentlich am Wummern


----------



## DasRegal (23. Oktober 2016)

Gebe auch mal meinen Dampf dazu. Bin Besitzer eines Toughpower DPS 750W. Wir reden hier von einem Netzteil, dass mich vor zwei Jahren 160€ gekostet hat. 
1. KEINE APP UPDATES...die neueren Netzteile haben alle eine aktuelle monitoring Software, aber das erste DPS 750W/850W wind nicht unterstützt
Nur die Version 1.00...also die aller erste vom Release
2. Die App ist der größte Schwachsinn, man kann einfach nur den momentanen Verbrauch sehen. Bringt mir nur nichts wenn ich in einer 3D Anwendung bin. Es gibt keine Graphen oder irgendeinen maximal Wert den man auslesen könnte.
3.Vllt. liegt es an meinem Netzteil, aber im Review setzt die OPP bei 1150W ein. Wunderschön, aber bei meinem Netzteil setzt die OPP bei 790W Leistunsgsaufnahme aus der Steckdose ein. 790W x 0,92 (Wirkungsgrad) macht 727W für die Komponenten.


----------



## drebbin (23. Oktober 2016)

Also ein Netzteil durch mangelnde Softwareupdates zu kritisieren zeugt für ich mich von Probleme der 1.Welt.
Solange es deine Hardware ordentlich versorgt und ruhig bleibt wüsste ich nicht was man als Besitzer zu kritisieren hat,,,


----------



## br0da (23. Oktober 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber hat 2fache OTP, warum auch immer....



Zwei Thermistoren (ggf. zu unterschiedlichen Zwecken) oder wirklich zwei voneinander unabhängige OTP Kreise? 
Weil letzteres schon sehr sinnbefreit und auch (unnötig) teuer erscheint.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Oktober 2016)

br0da schrieb:


> Zwei Thermistoren (ggf. zu unterschiedlichen Zwecken) oder wirklich zwei voneinander unabhängige OTP Kreise?
> Weil letzteres schon sehr sinnbefreit und auch (unnötig) teuer erscheint.



insgesamt drei Thermistoren (4 Laut Boardbeschriftung), einmal im Primären Chip implementiert, einmal im PS223 implementiert.


----------



## br0da (23. Oktober 2016)

Interessant, da hat man wohl so viel Vertrauen in seine primäre / sekundäre Implementation, dass man noch eine sekundäre / primäre als Backup umsetzt.


----------



## DasRegal (23. Oktober 2016)

drebbin schrieb:


> Also ein Netzteil durch mangelnde Softwareupdates zu kritisieren zeugt für ich mich von Probleme der 1.Welt.
> Solange es deine Hardware ordentlich versorgt und ruhig bleibt wüsste ich nicht was man als Besitzer zu kritisieren hat,,,



Macht es ja nicht, siehe Punkt 3.  Will mich auch gar nicht weiter darüber aufregen, habe mir gerade ein AX860i bestellt und das Thermaltake kommt untern Hammer.


----------



## drebbin (23. Oktober 2016)

Was hast du denn für Hardware die versorgt werden müssen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Oktober 2016)

br0da schrieb:


> Interessant, da hat man wohl so viel Vertrauen in seine primäre / sekundäre Implementation, dass man noch eine sekundäre / primäre als Backup umsetzt.



Better be safe than sorry 
Wobei die ja sinnvollerweise auch an unterschiedlichen Positionen angebracht sind und nicht alle auf einen Haufen. DAS würde wirklich keinen Sinn machen.
Aber an zwei verschiedenen Stellen zwei verschiedene OTP Kreise zu haben, ist durchaus sinnvoll...


----------



## br0da (23. Oktober 2016)

Mag schon sein, aber ich bin erst einmal glücklich, wenn alle einen Thermistor an den Haupttrafo kleben und den auswertenden IC sinnig konfigurieren.


----------



## DasRegal (23. Oktober 2016)

drebbin schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für Hardware die versorgt werden müssen?


Derzeit ist ein i7 970 drin der mit 4,75Ghz läuft und eine Titan Z mit einem modbios von mir.  Da kann schonmal etwas an Strom fließen.  Im extremen Benchmarkfall sollte sich das System aber mit 850- 900W aus der Dose begnügen. Aber die Titan ist quasi ein stromsparer verglichen mit meinen beiden Fermis mit Voltmod. Da hat das Gesammtsystem gerne mal über 1KW aus der Dose gezogen. (natürlich mit einem anderen Netzteil mit 82% Wirkungsgrad).


----------



## poiu (24. Oktober 2016)

Du kritisierst ein Netzteil wegen Software und ersetzt das jetzt durch eines aus der gleichen Kategorie  muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen oder 

wie wäre es mal ein  Netzteil ohne klimbim Spielereien

Die ganze software App Blödsinn ist so sinnlos und nur eine zusätzliche Fehlerquelle und Sicherheitslücke.

Die einzige bisher brauchbare Funktion war Lüfter Profil ändern ( kriegen andere mit einfachen Button AM NT hin oder einfach leises Netzteil) und das verändern der OCP/OPP -> single/multi Rail (wers braucht) gibts aber  auch ohne software Müll


----------



## DasRegal (24. Oktober 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Du kritisierst ein Netzteil wegen Software und ersetzt das jetzt durch eines aus der gleichen Kategorie  muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen oder
> 
> wie wäre es mal ein  Netzteil ohne klimbim Spielereien
> 
> ...



Ich habe nicht allgemein Netzteile mit einem digitalen Signalprozessor kritisiert, sondern das Thermaltake Modell welches ich habe.  Ist auch schön für dich wenn du das als Schwachsinn abschreibst, du brauchst dir ja auch keins kaufen.


----------



## Pu244 (24. Oktober 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Du kritisierst ein Netzteil wegen Software und ersetzt das jetzt durch eines aus der gleichen Kategorie  muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen oder



Er hat ja nur kritisiert das sein Netzteil nicht zur neuesten Software kompatibel ist und nicht das er den Softwarekram generell nicht mag, von daher nur logisch dass er sich ein neues kauft, bei dem alles (besser) funktioniert.



poiu schrieb:


> Die ganze software App Blödsinn ist so sinnlos und nur eine zusätzliche Fehlerquelle und Sicherheitslücke.



Am Ende ist es die Zukunft, lange werden es sich die Hersteller von Top Netzteilen nicht mehr leisten können ohne anzutanzen. Nachdem was Seasonic in der PCGH so angedeutet hat arbeiten sie selbst daran. Nach 80 Plus Titanium gibt es nur wenig zu verbessern, auch wenn Seasonic löblicherweise die Stützzeiten verbessert hat, so werden die meisten das nicht wirklich schätzen. Das es einen Nachfolger des Prime und Leadex Titanium ohne den Digitalkrempel gibt, das wage ich zu bezweifeln, beim DPP P12 bin ich mir nicht ganz so sicher.



poiu schrieb:


> Die einzige bisher brauchbare Funktion war Lüfter Profil ändern ( kriegen andere mit einfachen Button AM NT hin oder einfach leises Netzteil) und das verändern der OCP/OPP -> single/multi Rail (wers braucht) gibts aber  auch ohne software Müll



Leistungsaufnahme ermitteln, genauso wie den Wirkungsgrad (an den man sonst schwer rankommt), Spannungen und den Stromverbrauch. Gute Software sollte einem das ganze auch noch mit seinem schönen Graphen  anzeigen, da spart man sich das Messgerät, bzw. kann damit das ganze System (incl Monitor u.a.) vermessen. Man kann das ganze natürlich in Zukunft auch natürlich erheblich weiter treiben. Eine Kommunikation zwischen PC und Netzteil wäre hilfreich, dann könnte das Netzteil dem PC mitteilen was es so kann und beide stellen den Verbrauch dann darauf ein. Somit ist dann auch eine 300W Graka mit einer 220W CPU kein Problem, es wird heruntergetaktet und der Nutzer informiert, damit er sich ein neues Netzteil kauft. Wenn die Osziloskopchips noch billiger werden, dann kann man irgendwann ein paar ins Netzteil einbauen, sodass sich das Teil selbst testet. Nie wieder irgendwelche Diskussionen über die Restwelligkeit, man kann sie auslesen und wenn das ganze irgendwann kritische Werte erreicht, dann gibt das Netzteil bescheid.

Von daher wird es sich wohl früher oder später durchsetzen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (24. Oktober 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Leistungsaufnahme ermitteln, genauso wie den Wirkungsgrad (an den man sonst schwer rankommt), Spannungen und den Stromverbrauch. Gute Software sollte einem das ganze auch noch mit seinem schönen Graphen  anzeigen, da spart man sich das Messgerät, bzw. kann damit das ganze System (incl Monitor u.a.) vermessen. Man kann das ganze natürlich in Zukunft auch natürlich erheblich weiter treiben. Eine Kommunikation zwischen PC und Netzteil wäre hilfreich, dann könnte das Netzteil dem PC mitteilen was es so kann und beide stellen den Verbrauch dann darauf ein. Somit ist dann auch eine 300W Graka mit einer 220W CPU kein Problem, es wird heruntergetaktet und der Nutzer informiert, damit er sich ein neues Netzteil kauft. *Wenn die Osziloskopchips noch billiger werden, dann kann man irgendwann ein paar ins Netzteil einbauen, sodass sich das Teil selbst testet. Nie wieder irgendwelche Diskussionen über die Restwelligkeit, man kann sie auslesen und wenn das ganze irgendwann kritische Werte erreicht, dann gibt das Netzteil bescheid.*
> 
> Von daher wird es sich wohl früher oder später durchsetzen.



Diese Idee finde ich super ... Aber ich denke bis sowas ordentlich und zuverlässig funktioniert, vergehen noch viele viele Monde


----------



## poiu (24. Oktober 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Er hat ja nur kritisiert das sein Netzteil nicht zur neuesten Software kompatibel ist und nicht das er den Softwarekram generell nicht mag, von daher nur logisch dass er sich ein neues kauft, bei dem alles (besser) funktioniert.



 Die Software war bei denn Corsair, Enermax .. auch nicht perfekt, er muss damit rechnen das die auch irgendwann Fallen gelassen werden wenn es nicht mehr Hipp ist, oder nicht kann man nicht vorhersagen.



> Am Ende ist es die Zukunft, lange werden es sich die Hersteller von Top Netzteilen nicht mehr leisten können ohne anzutanzen. Nachdem was Seasonic in der PCGH so angedeutet hat arbeiten sie selbst daran. Nach 80 Plus Titanium gibt es nur wenig zu verbessern, auch wenn Seasonic löblicherweise die Stützzeiten verbessert hat, so werden die meisten das nicht wirklich schätzen. Das es einen Nachfolger des Prime und Leadex Titanium ohne den Digitalkrempel gibt, das wage ich zu bezweifeln, beim DPP P12 bin ich mir nicht ganz so sicher.



Das dein Netzteil ein Bot Net aufbaut ist für dich Zukunft  ich weiß ja nicht ob das erstrebenswert ist

Fefes Blog




> Leistungsaufnahme ermitteln, genauso wie den Wirkungsgrad (an den man sonst schwer rankommt), Spannungen und den Stromverbrauch. Gute Software sollte einem das ganze auch noch mit seinem schönen Graphen  anzeigen, da spart man sich das Messgerät, bzw. kann damit das ganze System (incl Monitor u.a.) vermessen. Man kann das ganze natürlich in Zukunft auch natürlich erheblich weiter treiben. Eine Kommunikation zwischen PC und Netzteil wäre hilfreich, dann könnte das Netzteil dem PC mitteilen was es so kann und beide stellen den Verbrauch dann darauf ein. Somit ist dann auch eine 300W Graka mit einer 220W CPU kein Problem, es wird heruntergetaktet und der Nutzer informiert, damit er sich ein neues Netzteil kauft. Wenn die Osziloskopchips noch billiger werden, dann kann man irgendwann ein paar ins Netzteil einbauen, sodass sich das Teil selbst testet. Nie wieder irgendwelche Diskussionen über die Restwelligkeit, man kann sie auslesen und wenn das ganze irgendwann kritische Werte erreicht, dann gibt das Netzteil bescheid.
> 
> Von daher wird es sich wohl früher oder später durchsetzen.



Bisher waren die ermittelten Werte selbst bei dem besten NT eine Spielerei, wer sich mit Messtechnik auskennt weiß das genaue werte ermitteln teuer wird, vielleicht wird das wenigstens mal annehmbar. Abwarten. 

Nette idee, aber das Problem an der Kommunikation ist die Kommunikation, nicht nur als Fehlerquelle sondern die teile sind bisher auch dadurch Langsam.

hmm passend heute 

Spaß beiseite aktuell gibt es kaum Gründe/Features die dafür sprechen, wird erst in Zukunft interessant




SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Diese Idee finde ich super ... Aber ich denke bis sowas ordentlich und zuverlässig funktioniert, vergehen noch viele viele Monde



Idee ist auch nett, mal sehen wann das eienr Richtig macht das Cooler Master war schon mal wink in die richtige Richtung.

Aber allgemeiner Dank an die Betatester die sich das kaufen


----------



## SF_Europe (24. Oktober 2016)

Zumindest für Super Flower kann ich diese Frage zur Digital-Technik klar beantworten. Ja, wir arbeiten an digitalen Netzteilen. Allerdings sind diese bis dato noch nicht marktreif. Software-Entwicklung ist zugegebenermaßen Neuland für uns. Einfach Programmierer und Projektleiter  anzuheuern geht auch nicht, da sehr viel Verständnis für Netzteil-Elektronik vorausgesetzt wird. Digitale Netzteile erweisen sich daher durchaus als Herausforderung, wenn man die Software nicht beim Kunden reifen lassen möchte. Unser Digital-Projekt läuft daher weitergehend parallel zur normalen Entwicklung und folgt dem Prinzip "It's done when it's done".

Der Nachfolger fürs Leadex Gold wird definitiv analog sein. Der Termin für die Serienfertigung der ersten Charge steht schon und die Leadex II Gold sollten demnach noch vor Jahresende in Europa ankommen. Für Leadex Platinum und Titanium arbeiten wir derzeit ebenfalls an analogen Upgrades. Bis diese im Markt eingeführt werden wird es allerdings definitiv 2017.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Oktober 2016)

Naja, man könnte ja auch mit diversen HW Monitoring Entwicklern zusammenarbeiten und deren Zeugs einkaufen.
Also entweder HWInfo oder HWMonitor. Das funktioniert zumindest beii den CWT basierten Modellen, die auf dem PIC32 basieren...

Aber genau da ist ja das erste Problem:
Die Wahl der Implementation.

Danach muss die ganze Software - komplett von Grund auf - geschrieben werden...

Und genau hier ist das Problem der ganzen Buden:
Die von CWT hergestellten sind eher auf Optisches Bling bling denn Funktionalität optimiert...

EIn funktionierendes Programm hübsch zu machen, sollte deutlich einfacher zu bewerkstelligen sein als ein nicht funktionierendes, aber hübsches Programm zum funktionieren zu bringen, ist da deutlich schwieriger....

Und das ist hier anscheinend passiert, dass ein Hersteller die eigene Implementation nicht mehr weiter entwickelt hat...


----------



## Philipus II (24. Oktober 2016)

Corsair hat es ja nach mehreren Jahren inzwischen geschafft, Link ist soweit ganz gut. Aber das was Corsair da zum Start damals abgeliefert hat war schlicht und ergreifend eine Frechheit. Nach gut 3 Jahren wurde Link erst soweit funktional und stabil, dass es wirklich nützlich war.


----------



## DerFoehn (24. Oktober 2016)

Alles uber Netzteile - PCGH Kaufberatung (Folge 10) - YouTube

Schon gesehen? Da fehlen doch schon wieder (wie auch in den Youtube Kommentaren bemängelt) wichtige Kaufkriterien, wie Qualität der Elektronik, Singlerail/Multirail, Gruppe/Indy und auch die Schutzschaltungen. 
Wird wie (fast) immer nur auf die "Standard" Dinge eingegangen, also Leistung, Lüfter, Effizienz, Kabel. Sehr oberflächlich behandelt das Thema, schade.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Oktober 2016)

...was zu erwarten ist, denn tiefer kann man leider bei Netzteilen nur schwer in die Thematik eintauchen, da das die meisten nicht interessiert.

Schade eigentlich....


----------



## DerFoehn (24. Oktober 2016)

Ich finde daran nur so schlimm, dass den Leuten damit eine falsche Herangehensweise beim netzteilkauf suggeriert wird. Kein Wunder, dass die Städte Serien beispielsweise so gut weggehen. 
Nach den Kriterien im Video gute Netzteile...


----------



## poiu (24. Oktober 2016)

Philipus II das Problem ist  das die Hardware viel zu schnelllebig ist, kennt man ja von Smartphones. 

Ich denke da wird richtig was passieren wenn SF, Seasonic...  ggf. Marken wie Be quiet das aufgreifen und durchziehen, das bisherige ist einfach nur rumprobieren und Features einbauen und Testphase auf Kunden abwälzen.

Auch wenn ich die bisherige Umsetzung von Cooler MAster am innovativsten fand, da das NT auch paar andere Funktionen hat die nichts mit dem Digitalen Klimbim zu tun haben

Cooler Master: MasterWatt Maker 1200

 ist das teil aber auch nicht grade billig  

Zeigt aber schon in welche Richtung das gehen kann


----------



## br0da (24. Oktober 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Wenn die Osziloskopchips noch billiger werden, dann kann man irgendwann ein paar ins Netzteil einbauen, sodass sich das Teil selbst testet. Nie wieder irgendwelche Diskussionen über die Restwelligkeit, man kann sie auslesen und wenn das ganze irgendwann kritische Werte erreicht, dann gibt das Netzteil bescheid.



Ein IC mit analogem Oszi Frontend, das ATX konform Restbrumm misst?
Das wird dieses Jahrhundert gewiss nicht mehr bezahlbar werden. Immerhin schreibt ATX eine 20MHz Frequenz vor, vor dem ADC muss da für brauchbare Messungen eine Abtastrate von mindestes 5:1 laufen. 100MS/s,  so einen Chip bekommt ein Netzteilhersteller selbst bei einer riesigen Massenbestellung und furchtbar billigen Restkomponenten im IC niemals für ~10€ Stückpreis.

Mit den einfachen Mitteln, die heute zur Verfügung stehen kann man Spannungen messen, Temperaturen auslesen und Lüfterkurven konfigurieren.
Aber AC-Reste auf Oszi-Basis zu visualisieren, das ist noch ganz ferne Zukunftsmusik. 



poiu schrieb:


> Das Problem ist Philipus II[...]



Wait, what? 
scnr.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (24. Oktober 2016)

hahaha ok nicht genügend Kaffee gehabt


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Oktober 2016)

Ja, das ist eben das Problem, dass das Zeugs zu teuer ist und man davon nicht so wirklich viel hat. Und wir auch nur von einem Netzteil reden, nicht von einem bling bling Gaming Board oder einer Graphikkarte.

Bei Netzteilen hast du deutlich weniger Spielraum als bei anderen Komponenten, damit es gekauft wird...

Und ihr dürft auch nicht vergessen, dass das meist von Leuten erworben wird, die sich nicht so wirklich gut informiert haben und eigentlich keine Ahnung von dem haben. Entsprechend ist schon aus dem Grunde das ganze impraktikabel, ein Scope zu verbauen. Denn das wird die meisten potentiellen Käufer völlig überfordern, während Spannungen ja noch halbwegs 'greifbar' sind, gleiches trifft ja auch bei Lüfterdrehzahlö und Temperatur zu. Aber bei Restwelligkeit hört es dann auf. Zumal das ganze ja im Betrieb viel schlimmer ausschaut als es beworben wurde.

Da wird dann von 20mV und weniger geredet und in der Praxis hast Probleme unter 200 zu bleiben....


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Am Ende ist es die Zukunft, lange werden es sich die Hersteller von Top Netzteilen nicht mehr leisten können ohne anzutanzen. Nachdem was Seasonic in der PCGH so angedeutet hat arbeiten sie selbst daran. Nach 80 Plus Titanium gibt es nur wenig zu verbessern, auch wenn Seasonic löblicherweise die Stützzeiten verbessert hat, so werden die meisten das nicht wirklich schätzen. Das es einen Nachfolger des Prime und Leadex Titanium ohne den Digitalkrempel gibt, das wage ich zu bezweifeln, beim DPP P12 bin ich mir nicht ganz so sicher.



Ich würde eher annehmen, dass das eine sinnfreie Spielerei ist, die irgendwann wieder in die Versenkung verschwinden wird.
Erinnert mich an -- Vorsicht, jetzt kommt ein Autovergleich  -- an die Fahrzeuge mit Digitaltacho. Jeder hat da so seine Experimente gemacht aber letztendlich sind sie alle wieder zu klassischen Rundinstrumenten zurück gekommen.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Leistungsaufnahme ermitteln, genauso wie den Wirkungsgrad (an den man sonst schwer rankommt), Spannungen und den Stromverbrauch. Gute Software sollte einem das ganze auch noch mit seinem schönen Graphen  anzeigen, da spart man sich das Messgerät, bzw. kann damit das ganze System (incl Monitor u.a.) vermessen. Man kann das ganze natürlich in Zukunft auch natürlich erheblich weiter treiben. Eine Kommunikation zwischen PC und Netzteil wäre hilfreich, dann könnte das Netzteil dem PC mitteilen was es so kann und beide stellen den Verbrauch dann darauf ein. Somit ist dann auch eine 300W Graka mit einer 220W CPU kein Problem, es wird heruntergetaktet und der Nutzer informiert, damit er sich ein neues Netzteil kauft. Wenn die Osziloskopchips noch billiger werden, dann kann man irgendwann ein paar ins Netzteil einbauen, sodass sich das Teil selbst testet. Nie wieder irgendwelche Diskussionen über die Restwelligkeit, man kann sie auslesen und wenn das ganze irgendwann kritische Werte erreicht, dann gibt das Netzteil bescheid.
> 
> Von daher wird es sich wohl früher oder später durchsetzen.



Den Software Ausmessen Kram kannst du dir schlicht an die Haare backen.
Mag sein, dass dich das interessiert, aber die breite Masse kümmert das einen Dreck und unter Gaming Last auslesen ist sowieso schwer, weil das System dann mit was anderem beschäftigt ist und du es schlicht nicht ablesen kannst oder willst du, dass das Netzteil einen eigenen Monitor hat oder extra dafür einen zweiten anschließen? Das machen noch weniger Leute.

Was? Das Netzteil stellst sich auf den Verbrauch des Rechners ein?
 Das macht es heute schon. 



SF_Europe schrieb:


> Zumindest für Super Flower kann ich diese Frage zur Digital-Technik klar beantworten. Ja, wir arbeiten an digitalen Netzteilen. Allerdings sind diese bis dato noch nicht marktreif. Software-Entwicklung ist zugegebenermaßen Neuland für uns. Einfach Programmierer und Projektleiter  anzuheuern geht auch nicht, da sehr viel Verständnis für Netzteil-Elektronik vorausgesetzt wird. Digitale Netzteile erweisen sich daher durchaus als Herausforderung, wenn man die Software nicht beim Kunden reifen lassen möchte. Unser Digital-Projekt läuft daher weitergehend parallel zur normalen Entwicklung und folgt dem Prinzip "It's done when it's done".



Software? Ihr wollt den Software Unsinn auch machen? 
Meine Fresse. Lieber mal vernünftige Multi Rail Netzteile entwickeln, damit wäre schon ein großer Schritt getan. 



SF_Europe schrieb:


> Der Nachfolger fürs Leadex Gold wird definitiv analog sein. Der Termin für die Serienfertigung der ersten Charge steht schon und die Leadex II Gold sollten demnach noch vor Jahresende in Europa ankommen. Für Leadex Platinum und Titanium arbeiten wir derzeit ebenfalls an analogen Upgrades. Bis diese im Markt eingeführt werden wird es allerdings definitiv 2017.



Ich hoffe, dass ihr den Trend zu Flachbandkabeln nicht mitgeht. 
Auch so eine unsinnige Auswucherung.
Da ist man endlich froh, dass die dicken IDE Kabel aus dem Rechner verschwunden sind und dann kommen die Netzteil Hersteller mit dicken Flachband Kabel an. Da kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.
Wichtiger finde ich heute eine gescheite Verkabelung.
Meist hat man ja inzwischen ein SSD Halter hinten am Mainboardtray. Oder auch mal zwei.
Das eine Kabel mit den drei Sata Steckern aber so legen, dass es für hintern Tray und HDD Käfig reicht, ist aber praktisch unmöglich. Ergo braucht es da zum einen längere Kabel oder Kabel mit einem einzelnen Anschluss bzw. beiliegende Verlängerungen.
Mal drüber nachdenken. 



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Alles uber Netzteile - PCGH Kaufberatung (Folge 10) - YouTube
> 
> Schon gesehen? Da fehlen doch schon wieder (wie auch in den Youtube Kommentaren bemängelt) wichtige Kaufkriterien, wie Qualität der Elektronik, Singlerail/Multirail, Gruppe/Indy und auch die Schutzschaltungen.
> Wird wie (fast) immer nur auf die "Standard" Dinge eingegangen, also Leistung, Lüfter, Effizienz, Kabel. Sehr oberflächlich behandelt das Thema, schade.



Muss ich mir nachher mal anschauen.
Aber Stefan hat es ja schon gesagt -- die meisten Leute interessieren sich schlicht eine Dreck für den ganzen Kram. Da wird auf Watt geguckt und das möglichst günstig. Deswegen verkauft sich die Städte Serie auch so gut, egal was da für ein Rotz drin ist -- und da ist echt ein Schrott drin, man glaubt es kaum.

Hatte erst letztens wieder einen Fall gehabt. Ein Hamburg der ersten Generation. Lief die ganze Zeit mit einem Sandy i5 und einer GTX 660 Ti.
Dann wurde der Unterbau erneuert, Skylake i7 samt GTX 1070. Netzteil blieb natürlich drin, weil genug Watt -- kennt man ja.
Nach der ersten Lastrunde ist das Teil explodiert und hat das Mainboard mitgenommen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Oktober 2016)

Also wenn man sowas liest:
Power supply – what you should know about it - Part I - SAPPHIRE Nation - Community blog by SAPPHIRE Technology
Power supply – what you should know about it – Part II - SAPPHIRE Nation - Community blog by SAPPHIRE Technology

Dann ist man echt sprachlos und hat ziemliche Kopfschmerzen....

Allein diese Aussage:


			
				Sapphirenation schrieb:
			
		

> rom a practical point of view, a single 12 V rail unit is better. Their multiple 12 V counterparts bring no advantage whatsoever.



Oh dear, oh dear....


----------



## poiu (24. Oktober 2016)

labbelt sapphire wieder enermax  NT um oder machen die jetzt selsbt viel schlimmer, ich denke da kommt was auf uns zu 

@Threshold kommt alter Mann wir sind einfach zu alt um dieses featrue zu verstehen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Oktober 2016)

Darum wird ja der APP-Anschluss gefordert, damit die werte auf dem handy angezeit werden, während man im Spiel gerade stirbt


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> @Threshold kommt alter Mann wir sind einfach zu alt um dieses featrue zu verstehen



Wir sind einfach zu alt für diesen Scheiß.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Oktober 2016)

Vergiss das nachladen der 9mm nicht bei dem Spruch


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Oktober 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> labbelt sapphire wieder enermax  NT um oder machen die jetzt selsbt viel schlimmer, ich denke da kommt was auf uns zu



Nee, ist einfach ein Beitrag von irgendwem, der da einach was rumgeschrieben hat...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. Oktober 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Vergiss das nachladen der 9mm nicht bei dem Spruch



Schon traurig dass ihr nicht mal beim 6-12ten Schuss euren Kopf trefft... Aber alte Augen eben


----------



## Icedaft (24. Oktober 2016)

Lach Du nur, wenn Du Glück hast, kommst Du auch noch in unser Alter...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. Oktober 2016)

Kopf hoch. 
In 20-30 Jahren werdet ihr von knackigen Mädels versorgt und gewaschen  
Ich muss darauf noch über 50 Jahre warten 
@Stefan
Die Seite muss ich mir merken, die ist witzig. 
80mm Lüfter sind aus Prinzip Mist, semipassiv ist supertoll, Schutzschaltungen - was ist das?


----------



## Journeyman (24. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Lieber mal vernünftige Multi Rail Netzteile entwickeln, damit wäre schon ein großer Schritt getan.


+1 

Ich würde außerdem die +5VSB-Schiene  auf etwa 5A erhöhen und deren Effizienz durchweg verbessern wollen.  Ebenso sollte man endlich auf wirklich hochwertige (FDB-)Lüfter setzen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ihr den Trend zu Flachbandkabeln nicht mitgeht.
> [...]
> Wichtiger finde ich heute eine gescheite Verkabelung.


NesteQ hatte mal solche schicken erweiterbaren Kabel bei deren E²CS-Geräten - etwas in dieser Art fände ich Klasse.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Oktober 2016)

Lach, hab ich 3 Stück von hier, mit kleiner Korrektur passen die an Seasonic G-Series und Platinum.
Edit: Zumindest die mit den Grünen Steckern, die mit schwarz leider nicht, die sind von der 6-Pin Kodierung im Steckercase anders, könnte man aber mit nem 6-Pin PCIe korrigieren.


----------



## D8TRacer (24. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Leute, 

ich brauch mal euren Rat. Ich habe aktuell ein Antec Neo HE550 verbaut, welche wohl an sich nicht schlecht ist, jedoch schon recht alt ist. (8Jahre) Ich überlege daher auf ein neues NT zu wechseln welche eine 80+ Platin Zertifizierung hat.
Mein System ist schon etwas älter und folgendes ist verbaut: i7 3770k auf 3,9Ghz GTX 670 ebenfalls mit OC. Eine SSD und eine HDD sowie ein DVD-Brenner. Laut einigen Rechnern bin ich mit 550Watt wohl ganz gut dabei.  Möchte meine Graka demnächst wechseln und auf eine 1070/1080 wechseln , welche ja bis zu 2x8 Pin PCI benötigen. Diese hat mein NT leider nicht. Ich suche daher ein neuen, welches ich auch nich in 2-3 Jahren nutzen kannten ich die Hardware komplett Wechsel. 
Ich denke es darf ruhig wieder ein Multirail NT sein und um die 500 Watt sollte auch haben um für die Zukunft gut gerüstet zu sein. Gibt es da was gutes, oder muss es für Multirail mehr als 500Watt haben?  Was wären eure Tipps?


----------



## drebbin (24. Oktober 2016)

BQ E10 500W
BQ DPP 11 550W
CoolerMaster V 550 (nicht VS!)
Seasonic G PCGH Edition 550W


Such dir was aus


----------



## PolluxFix (25. Oktober 2016)

Nach einem Lagerschaden in meinem alten L8 630 Watt habe ich mir jetzt ein E10 400 Watt gegönnt. Und obwohl man es ja eigentlich besser weiß, hat man immer noch dieses mulmige Gefühl, dass es zu wenig Leistung sein könnte...


----------



## Journeyman (26. Oktober 2016)

Hier hat jemand ein Platimax DF 500W rezensiert und es mit seinem P10 750W in Sachen Stromverbrauch verglichen. Schaut mal auf die Zahlen. Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Oktober 2016)

Vollkommen unrealistisch. 
Das wären mal eben 10-15% weniger Effizienz...


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (26. Oktober 2016)

Nein, ein 500W Gerät wird besser ausgelastet als ein 750W und ist deshalb effizienter? Ach hör doch auf 
Und dazu noch DAUrail, für den Preis nehm ich ein P11 550W danke


----------



## poiu (26. Oktober 2016)

was das ist hier noch nicht gelandet

Corsair World - Shop E-Zigaretten, Verdampfern, e-liquids und Zubehor in Berlin




Journeyman schrieb:


> Hier hat jemand ein Platimax DF 500W rezensiert und es mit seinem P10 750W in Sachen Stromverbrauch verglichen. Schaut mal auf die Zahlen. Was meint ihr dazu?



das alte P10 war auch ein Platinum Netzteil, die werte sind murcks


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Oktober 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> das alte P10 war auch ein Platinum Netzteil, die werte sind murcks


Das 750W nicht, das 850W aber schon.

Größere Unterschiede sind aber seehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## poiu (26. Oktober 2016)

stimmt im text wird oben 750W unten erwähnt einer 850W daher meine verwechselung. 

Trotzdem sind die unterschide zu hoch

230 - *256*  vs    185 - *202*    BF4 Standard

nehmen wir an das enermax schafft 90% dann sind bei 202 -> 182W  um 256W zu erreichen müsste das be quiet einen Wirkungsgrad von 71%


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Oktober 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> was das ist hier noch nicht gelandet
> 
> Corsair World - Shop E-Zigaretten, Verdampfern, e-liquids und Zubehor in Berlin



Ich wollte mal auf die Cougar Website. 
Gelandet bin ich bei einer.... Anderen Website


----------



## drebbin (26. Oktober 2016)

Das nennt man dann wohl...gelinkt


----------



## poiu (26. Oktober 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal auf die Cougar Website.
> Gelandet bin ich bei einer.... Anderen Website


schau doch mal auf das Logo


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Oktober 2016)

Uuuh- dass die Amis die noch nicht verklagt haben wundert mich schon ^^ 
Aber nur, weil man irgendwas sucht und findet ist es nicht die Hersteller Seite ^^


----------



## poiu (26. Oktober 2016)

ISt halt lustig das jemand so dreißt übernommen hat


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (27. Oktober 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> was das ist hier noch nicht gelandet
> 
> Corsair World - Shop E-Zigaretten, Verdampfern, e-liquids und Zubehor in Berlin



Stammen die Netzteile in den Kippen eigentlich auch von CWT


----------



## poiu (27. Oktober 2016)

und funktioniert corsair Link damit


----------



## drebbin (27. Oktober 2016)

Da wäre es ja dann gar nicht mehr schlimm wenn ich sage "Mein Corsair ist voll abgeraucht"


----------



## chischko (27. Oktober 2016)

drebbin schrieb:


> Da wäre es ja dann gar nicht mehr schlimm wenn ich sage "Mein Corsair ist voll abgeraucht"



Uuuuuh füße hoch der kommt flach! 
Jetzt geht's los mit den Witzchen... *grabspopcorn*


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2016)

Na ja, wenn das Corsair zum Himmel stinkt, muss nicht zwangsläufig eine Explosion vorausgegangen sein.


----------



## drebbin (27. Oktober 2016)

Und wenn jemand mit Corsair Netzteil angibt das es Nichtraucherhaushalt ist können wir sagen: "Deine Hardware sagt was anderes "


----------



## ebastler (28. Oktober 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Stammen die Netzteile in den Kippen eigentlich auch von CWT


Würde den magic smoke erklären.


----------



## Kusanar (28. Oktober 2016)

Schnelle Frage:

FX8370 + HD7950 + 1xSSD + 2xHDD + 1xODD

Welches Netzteil würdet ihr empfehlen? Mein altes BeQuiet DPP hat die Grätsche gemacht. Wäre das Straight Power 10 mit 500W in Ordnung?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. Oktober 2016)

Warum nicht? Hast du vor den FX mit Centurion Takt und Spannung zum kotzen zu bringen, ebenso die 7950 (Und selbst dann würde das E10 reichen)? Was war das für ein DPP? Wärst du vllt noch in der Vor-Ort-Austausch Zeit drinne?


----------



## Kusanar (28. Oktober 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Hast du vor den FX mit Centurion Takt und Spannung zum kotzen zu bringen, ebenso die 7950 (Und selbst dann würde das E10 reichen)? Was war das für ein DPP? Wärst du vllt noch in der Vor-Ort-Austausch Zeit drinne?



Nö, übertakten ist momentan nicht geplant. Müsste ich jetzt noch mal zu Hause gucken, welches DPP. Aber vor-Ort-Austausch ist definitiv nicht mehr  Dürfte gute 4 bis 5 Jahre aufm Buckel haben.

Ein Pure Power 500W würde vermutlich auch ausreichen. Oder gibt's Gründe lieber zum Straight zu greifen?


----------



## Philipus II (28. Oktober 2016)

Ja, das Pure Powr ist gruppenreguliert und damit schlechter als dein altes DPP.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2016)

Nimm das E10 oder gönn dir das P11.
Ist halt eine Frage des Preises.


----------



## Kusanar (28. Oktober 2016)

Ok, Danke. Geld ist wie immer Mangelware, dann wird's das Straight mit 500W. Das alte dürfte übrigens ein P8 sein, also nur 3 Jahre Garantie, da bin ich definitiv drüber. Das heißt aber auch, dass ich dann Bilder in Stefans Netzteilthread liefern kann


----------



## drebbin (28. Oktober 2016)

Oder von cooler master das V550, preislich quasi gleich mit dem E10.
Aber vom Innenleben etwas höher angesiedelt.
Und außerdem mit 2Jahren Vor-ort Austausch


----------



## chischko (28. Oktober 2016)

drebbin schrieb:


> Oder von cooler master das V550, preislich quasi gleich mit dem E10.
> Aber vom Innenleben etwas höher angesiedelt.
> Und außerdem mit 2Jahren Vor-ort Austausch


? Ich dachte immer das E10 sei in dieser Preisklasse die unangefochtene Nr.1? Jetzt heisst es plötzlich das Innenleben sei hochwertiger beim V550. Kann mich mal wer aufschlauen? Hat das V550 ein andere großes Manko, was es im 1:1 Vergleich mit dem E10 disqualifiziert oder sollte ich meine Standardempfehlungen anpassen? Lautstärke? Langlebigkeit? Modularität (... wobei ich sehe es ist vollmodular!)? Irgendwas?


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2016)

drebbin schrieb:


> Oder von cooler master das V550, preislich quasi gleich mit dem E10.
> Aber vom Innenleben etwas höher angesiedelt.
> Und außerdem mit 2Jahren Vor-ort Austausch



Na ja, Hold on Time könnte besser sein, die Spannungsregulation der kleinen Spannung ist nicht soo gut, dazu die eher schlechte Qualität der Kabel .. billiger Flachbandschrott halt.
Ich würde das V550 nicht über dem E10 ansiedeln. Es ist eine Alternative, wenn das E10 und das Leadex mal nicht lieferbar sind, aber ansonsten würde ich eher die beiden anderen kaufen.


----------



## drebbin (28. Oktober 2016)

Also die Hol On Time und die Regulation sind doch aber mehr als nur im Rahmen
Bei den Kabeln sag ich auch das man sich da streiten kann, aber eher weil es Geschmackssache ist. Mir persönlich gefällt es besser, weil die Kabel komplett in schwarz gehalten sind. Allerdings hab ich irgendwo gelesen, dass die Steifheit der Kabel selber doch etwas stark war.

Das Leadex kostet 30€ mehr, oder?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Oktober 2016)

Leadex gold? Nein, kannst du auch mit evga lable als supernova g2 kaufen, das leadex platinum ist eher dpp gegner.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2016)

drebbin schrieb:


> Das Leadex kostet 30€ mehr, oder?



Das kriegst du für 95€.
Super Flower Leadex Gold grau 550W ATX 2.3 (SF-550F14MG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Oktober 2016)

Er hats mit dem Platinum verwechselt


----------



## drebbin (28. Oktober 2016)

Aber warum sollte ich denn bewusst beim Leadex auf OCP für die 12V Schiene und OTP verzichten?
Die Restwelligkeit ist ist im Leadex besser, keine Frage, aber selbst das V550 ist doch immer noch im sehr guten Bereich.
Das das E10 schlechter als das V550 ist, habe ich ja nicht behauptet, aber nachdem ich gerade etwas mit dem Leadex im 3eck gelesen habe würde ich das V550 mit dem E10 zusammen vor das das Leadex setzen.
Die Kabel sind meiner Meinung nach einfach Geschmackssache.

Am Ende macht man mit allen 3 Kandidaten nichts falsch.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Oktober 2016)

Sowieso, das ist alles schon gutes Zeug.


----------



## poiu (28. Oktober 2016)

braucht einer billiges Netzteil

Aerocool Netzteil "Xpredator Modular 450M" (450 Watt) fur 34,94 € @ ZackZack


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Oktober 2016)

tauglich?


----------



## Journeyman (28. Oktober 2016)

Für ein teilmodulares 450W-NT mit DC-DC und 444W auf der +12V ein guter Preis, jedoch knausert Aerocool beim 2ten Grafikkartenanschluss. Garantiedauer und -bedingungen sind unklar. Keine deutsche/europäische Webpräsenz und deren Seite in Taiwan ist offline


----------



## Amon (28. Oktober 2016)

Was soll man davon halten?

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Oktober 2016)

wird wohl Strom liefern  aber da ist mir dann doch zu viel "Unwägbares" bei. Bleibe also bei der Planung Vengeance 400 für den PC des nachbarn


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2016)

drebbin schrieb:


> Aber warum sollte ich denn bewusst beim Leadex auf OCP für die 12V Schiene und OTP verzichten?
> Die Restwelligkeit ist ist im Leadex besser, keine Frage, aber selbst das V550 ist doch immer noch im sehr guten Bereich.
> Das das E10 schlechter als das V550 ist, habe ich ja nicht behauptet, aber nachdem ich gerade etwas mit dem Leadex im 3eck gelesen habe würde ich das V550 mit dem E10 zusammen vor das das Leadex setzen.
> Die Kabel sind meiner Meinung nach einfach Geschmackssache.
> ...



Du kriegst ein brauchbares Netzteil, für den Preis kann man das erwarten.
Aber die Kabel vom Cooler Master sind echt nichts. Das hat nichts mit farbig zu tun, es geht schlicht um die Qualität der Kabel und Stecker und da kannst du das Cooler Master knicken.
Ich verstehe den Trend zu den billigen Flachbandkabel sowieso nicht. 
Da bin ich froh, dass ich endlich diese scheiß dicken IDE Kabel los bin und jetzt kriegt man die blöden Flachbandkabel vom Netzteil aufs Auge gedrückt.


----------



## Amon (28. Oktober 2016)

Ja, da frage ich mich auch was das nun wieder soll.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Oktober 2016)

Irgendwo müssen die doch die Flachbandkabelautomaten jetzt einsetzen, die gehen ja noch, wegschmeißen ist da nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Oktober 2016)

http://sapphirenation.net/power-supply-know-part1/#comment-2973150511

Er hat geantwortet.
Ohne Worte, wirklich ohne Worte...


----------



## Amon (28. Oktober 2016)

Lässt sich auf dem Phone gerade schlecht lesen. Mal später zu Hause gucken.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Oktober 2016)

Setz dir aber vorher 'nen Helm auf - wirst es brauchen.


----------



## Amon (28. Oktober 2016)

So schlimm?

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Power supply – what you should know about it - Part I - SAPPHIRE Nation - Community blog by SAPPHIRE Technology
> 
> Er hat geantwortet.
> Ohne Worte, wirklich ohne Worte...



Manchmal ist es mir ein Rätsel, dass du da noch gegen anschreibst. 
Irgendwann wäre mir das zu blöd und dann weg von dort.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Oktober 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> So schlimm?


Ja, so schlimm.
Und so einfach gegenan zu reden...

Ist halt jemand, der vom Marketing überzeugt wurde, dass Single Rail super duper toll ist.

Aber siehe selbst:


			
				der Typ da schrieb:
			
		

> > For example, a 1200 W (100 A) unit could have four 12 V lines at 30 A each
> 
> 
> Did you see what is right about this?
> ...


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2016)

Da würde mich mal interessieren, in wie vielen Foren du aktiv bist?
Weißt du das überhaupt?


----------



## Kusanar (28. Oktober 2016)

Kurzes Feedback:

Das Straight E10 500W ist eingebaut und der PC läuft wieder 

Allerdings haben mir ein paar Sachen nicht so gut gefallen:

1) Die Kabel schnappen am Netzteil nicht so richtig ein bzw. wenn die Arretierung mal greift dann gibt es kein ordentliches haptisches Feedback.
2) Das ATX-Kabel ist etwas kurz geraten, aber gerade noch ausreichend.
3) Warum man im Jahre 2016 noch ein Kabel mit 5,25"-Molex dazugeben muss?  Da wäre mir lieber noch ein straightes mit durchverbundenen SATA gewesen... davon ist nämlich nur eines dabei, aber zwei bei denen die Kabel wieder ausm Stecker zurück führen. Und die sind sowas von blöde zu verlegen, weil sie ziemlich steif sind.
4) Angenehm lang ist übrigens der 4+4Pin fürs Mainboard. Reicht sogar für mein Corsair 700D.

Alles in allem "Minor Annoyances", aber etwas dass ich bei einem knappe-100-Euro-Netzteil nicht erwartet hätte. Vielleicht bin ich auch bloss vom Dark Power Pro verwöhnt


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (28. Oktober 2016)

drebbin schrieb:


> Aber warum sollte ich denn bewusst beim Leadex auf OCP für die 12V Schiene und OTP verzichten?



Also das das Leadex ganz ohne OTP daher kommt ist nicht richtig. Das Netzteil ist vor Überhitzung geschützt ... Es befindet sich ein Temp. Sensor unter dem Travo ...

Die OTP funktioniert auch ... Das habe ich schon 2 mal zu spüren bekommen 

OCP auf 12V Volt ist beim Single Rail nicht unbedingt Pflicht, wenn die OPP ordentlich implementiert ist ... Das wurde hier aber schon oft genug durchgekaut


----------



## chischko (28. Oktober 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> 1) Die Kabel schnappen am Netzteil nicht so richtig ein bzw. wenn die Arretierung mal greift dann gibt es kein ordentliches haptisches Feedback.
> 2) Das ATX-Kabel ist etwas kurz geraten, aber gerade noch ausreichend.
> 3) Warum man im Jahre 2016 noch ein Kabel mit 5,25"-Molex dazugeben muss?  Da wäre mir lieber noch ein straightes mit durchverbundenen SATA gewesen... davon ist nämlich nur eines dabei, aber zwei bei denen die Kabel wieder ausm Stecker zurück führen. Und die sind sowas von blöde zu verlegen, weil sie ziemlich steif sind.
> 4) Angenehm lang ist übrigens der 4+4Pin fürs Mainboard. Reicht sogar für mein Corsair 700D.


1. Bekannt, ja... same here
2. s. 1. 
3. Naja es gibt noch genug Zubehör etc. welches auf diesen Standard setzt v.A: im Berewich Stromversorgung von Pumpen etc. Hat schon noch seine Daseinsberechtigung mMn
4. Japp


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Oktober 2016)

Zu 3. Ja, ohne das käme mir kein Netzteil ins Haus.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Oktober 2016)

Wer will auch mit einem E9 580 eine GTX590 betreiben? 
Wtf?


----------



## ebastler (29. Oktober 2016)

Denkt ihr ein HCP 1200 hat genug Power für eine i5 4670K und eine R9 290X? [emoji14]


----------



## the_leon (29. Oktober 2016)

Ne, weil der Lüfter so laut schnarrt und du das nicht magst


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Oktober 2016)

Gibst das lieber mir. 
Ich geb dir ein tolles Single Rail Gerät und befreie dich von diesem MultiFail Unsinn... 
Immer her damit


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Oktober 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wer will auch mit einem E9 580 eine GTX590 betreiben?
> Wtf?



Das ist nicht das Problem.
ABER:
Das 580W E9 hat ein PCIe Y-Kabel mit zwei 8pin ANschlüssen. Wenn man das nutzt, schaltets ab...

Das ist ja das schöne an dem Post von ihm, mit dem E9.
Das beweist doch eindrucksvoll, dass Multi Rail eine tolle Sache ist und IHM von einer verbrannten PCIe Buchse am Netzteil bewahrt hat 

Und das hab ich ihm mal vor die Nase gehalten....


----------



## Rolk (29. Oktober 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> braucht einer billiges Netzteil
> 
> Aerocool Netzteil "Xpredator Modular 450M" (450 Watt) fur 34,94 € @ ZackZack




Ja, hier. 

Ich hab mir eins gekauft. Erster Eindruck im idle im offenen Testaufbau: Schön leise, gegenüber anderen leisen Komponenten nicht negativ herauszuhören. Vorausgesetz man verbaut es normal mit Lüfter nach unten. Lüfter nach oben wird ein leises Lüfterschleifen bemerkbar. Mit dem Lüfter zur Seite wird das schleifen nochmals deutlicher. Wie es unter Last aussieht muss sich noch zeigen...

Ein bischen bereue ich das ich nicht gleich zwei genommen habe.


----------



## Journeyman (29. Oktober 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ein bischen bereue ich das ich nicht gleich zwei genommen habe.


Netzteile auf Vorrat?


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ein bischen bereue ich das ich nicht gleich zwei genommen habe.



Oder ein Dreierpack. 
Ich bevorzuge die Familienpackung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Oktober 2016)

Thresh, das wären bei mir 10er Packs.

Da darfs dann aber auch gern 15% drauf geben


----------



## Rolk (29. Oktober 2016)

Journeyman schrieb:


> Netzteile auf Vorrat?



Ja klar. Irgendwo ist man fast immer am schrauben. 

Das NT hier war die letzte Komponente für einen low Budget Rechner aus zusammengestoppelten Schnäppchen, Gebrauchtware und Teilen aus der eigenen Restekiste. Wäre das Angebot nicht gekommen wäre es ein Fujitsu DPS-500QB geworden das hier noch im Schrank liegt, aber das ist dagegen eine Turbine und "leicht" oversized mit den vielen Anschlüssen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Oder ein Dreierpack.
> Ich bevorzuge die Familienpackung.



Wäre nicht das erste mal gewesen. Im Mindfactory Mindstar wurden es vor einiger Zeit schon einmal drei Antec High Current Gamer 400W für je 9,99 €.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Oktober 2016)

Wobei das 500QB einfach mal 2 Klassen besser ist.
Ob das nötig ist, kannst freilich du viel besser beurteilen.


----------



## ebastler (29. Oktober 2016)

Erzähl mir von Oversized [emoji14]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das 500QB links versorgt btw einen 3D Drucker, der einfach nur ~10A auf +12V braucht und sonst nix XD


----------



## iGameKudan (29. Oktober 2016)

Du legst das Netzteil ernsthaft auf die Seite mit dem Lüfter?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich tippe drauf, dass das nur fürs foto so ist.


----------



## ebastler (29. Oktober 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Du legst das Netzteil ernsthaft auf die Seite mit dem Lüfter?


Google mal nach dem Netzteil


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Oktober 2016)

Ach dass ist n 80mm lüfter nt?


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2016)

ebastler schrieb:


> Erzähl mir von Oversized [emoji14]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na ja, das Kabelmanagement könnte besser sein.


----------



## ebastler (29. Oktober 2016)

Versuch du das mal sinnvoll hinzukriegen in so nem Aufbau 😂

Jepp, 80mm Netzteil. Bis auf ein leises Lagerschnarren bis 800W komplett (!!) lautlos.
Folglich: 120-140mm in Netzteilen sind reiner Marketingcrap.


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2016)

ebastler schrieb:


> Folglich: 120-140mm in Netzteilen sind reiner Marketingcrap.



Also, ich mag mein Fanless Netzteil mit dem 180mm Lüfter.


----------



## ebastler (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin grad ziemlich angetan vom Platimax D.F.
Verdammt effizient, super enge Spannungsregulierung und hervorragend eingestellte OCP, dazu noch leise und super Kabel.

Mal schauen wie begeistert ich bin nachdem es offen war ^^


----------



## Kusanar (29. Oktober 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Zu 3. Ja, ohne das käme mir kein Netzteil ins Haus.



Tja, und mir kommen keine Molex mehr ins Haus. Ich hab von einem anderen BeQuiet jetzt das Kabel dran, alles SATA und durchverbunden, lässt sich viel leichter verkabeln.
Hab hier nur noch 1 Gerät das überhaupt noch 5,25"-Molex-Stecker im Gehäuse hat und das ist meine Retro-Maschine


----------



## br0da (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich mag das D.F. als Gesamtpaket auch, nicht zuletzt wegen den gesleevten Kabeln liebäugle ich mit dem Gerät. 
Der Preis dürfte nur eben sehr gern noch etwas fallen...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Oktober 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Tja, und mir kommen keine Molex mehr ins Haus. Ich hab von einem anderen BeQuiet jetzt das Kabel dran, alles SATA und durchverbunden, lässt sich viel leichter verkabeln.
> Hab hier nur noch 1 Gerät das überhaupt noch 5,25"-Molex-Stecker im Gehäuse hat und das ist meine Retro-Maschine


Wie schon wer sagte, mit Wakü kommt man um Molex nicht rum, außerdem ist Sata Stromstecker eh murks.


----------



## Rolk (29. Oktober 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wobei das 500QB einfach mal 2 Klassen besser ist.
> Ob das nötig ist, kannst freilich du viel besser beurteilen.



Das mag schon sein, aber in dem kleinen Cube Gehäuse ging es einfach um den Platz. Ich war auch schon kurz davor ein kleines L8 nur mit den nötigsten Kabelsträngen zu kaufen, aber das habe ich dann doch nicht fertig gebracht.


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2016)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich bin grad ziemlich angetan vom Platimax D.F.
> Verdammt effizient, super enge Spannungsregulierung und hervorragend eingestellte OCP, dazu noch leise und super Kabel.
> 
> Mal schauen wie begeistert ich bin nachdem es offen war ^^



Guck mal nach, ob OTP drin ist.


----------



## ebastler (29. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Guck mal nach, ob OTP drin ist.


Wüsste nicht wie ich die triggern soll... 
Nach 10 Minuten bei 650W (ich hab das 500W Modell), ganz knapp unter dem OCP Triggerpunkt, drehte der Lüfter noch unhörbar behäbig vor sich hin und es war eiskalt...


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2016)

ebastler schrieb:


> Wüsste nicht wie ich die triggern soll...



Das sollte auch nur ein Gag sein, da OTP gar nicht verbaut ist. 
Ein Netzteil ohne Überhitzungsschutz? Das nenne ich Crap.


----------



## ebastler (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe das Gefühl, es gibt zwei Revisionen von dem Ding...
Das von TweakPC hatte mäßige Spannungsregulierung, gerade auf den Minors. Meine Minors waren traumhaft, 12V auch hervorragend.
Mal gespannt ob da nun auch ne OTP drin ist


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2016)

Schau auf der Webseite von enermax. Da steht nichts von OTP.
Scheint also nicht so wichtig zu sein. Die denken wohl, dass der Lüfter nie kaputt gehen wird.


----------



## ebastler (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe hier grad was interessantes... 
Es sieht aus wie eine mir bekannte CWT Plattform (Maxpro etc) bis auf ein paar Stellen. Es hat nur Teapo SC, Chemicon KZE und einen Hitachi irgendwas cap. Es ist absolut perfekt gelötet und hält trotz Gruppe bis 650W (fast nur 12V belastet) die ATX Normen perfekt ein. 
Chips sind alle die selben wie im CWT Schinken.

Was zum Teufel ist das? Hat Delta CWT kopiert oder hat CWT löten gelernt?


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2016)

Lass mich eine Weile schauen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich darf nicht mehr sagen, das Ding ist noch ne ganze Weile nicht im Handel und meine Meinung zur Plattform geht mehr oder weniger direkt zum Dev Team nach Fernost... 

Ich wollte nur nicht nachfragen, wer es fertigt. Werd ich aber wohl müssen...

Es soll jedenfalls ein möglichst billiges und langlebiges Gerät werden, deshalb die Entscheidung für so eine billige simple Plattform und gute Komponenten.
Bin gespannt ob das Konzept aufgeht.


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2016)

Gruppe ist für den Arsch. Gibt das mal so weiter.


----------



## ebastler (29. Oktober 2016)

Schon meine Meinung zum Thema gesagt (erster Prototyp war sofort aus den Specs raus). Zweiter Prototyp war dann zwar immer noch Gruppe, ist aber unmöglich mit irgendeinem Crossload aus den Specs zu kriegen, egal, was man treibt - bis 650W bleibt das Ding felsenfest in den ATX Normen.

Problem, der Hersteller hat bereits ein recht billiges DC-DC Gerät im Portfolio, das soll billiger werden


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2016)

Und wie lange?
Wie sieht es nach 6 Monaten oder 12 Monaten aus, wenn du da eine Titan X dran hast?


----------



## ebastler (29. Oktober 2016)

Wer ne Titan X und das Billigste Netzteil aus dem Portfolio eines Herstellers kauft, verdient es, dass die Titan hops geht.


Abgesehen davon - was soll das Alter an der Regulierung ändern? Die Ripple werden vielleicht schlimmer, aber das ist absolut unabhängig von DC-DC oder Gruppe. Und was Ripple nach nem Jahr angeht vertrau ich Teapo SC und Chemicon KZE + Gruppe mehr als irgendwelchen Crapcaps und DC-DC.


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2016)

Du weißt doch, wenns preiswert sein soll, wird gespart.


----------



## Pu244 (30. Oktober 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> 3) Warum man im Jahre 2016 noch ein Kabel mit 5,25"-Molex dazugeben muss?  Da wäre mir lieber noch ein straightes mit durchverbundenen SATA gewesen... davon ist nämlich nur eines dabei, aber zwei bei denen die Kabel wieder ausm Stecker zurück führen. Und die sind sowas von blöde zu verlegen, weil sie ziemlich steif sind.



Nichts gegen Molex, einige Dinge, wie meine 4 Port USB 3.0 Karte, brauchen die Dinger noch und für Adapter sind die Teile einfach besser geeignet, da sie mehr Strom übertragen können. Außerdem haben ich noch einen ganzen haufen Y Kabel, Verlängerungen und SATA Adapter.

Was ich nicht verstehe ist die Tatsache das die Hersteller nicht noch einen Haufen Zusatzkabel verkaufen, besonders die ihre Verkabelung beibehalten wie Seasonic, Superflower o.a.. Bedarf gibt es genug, SATA/Molex Kabel mit 5, 7, oder 10 Steckern, statt nur den popligen 2-3 pder auch PCIe Y Kabel mir 6 Pin und zwei 6+2 Pin Steckern. Stattdessen muß man sich mit einem Haufen Adaptern herumschlagen, anstatt das man die Vorteile eines Kabelmanagement konsequent nutzt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Oktober 2016)

Molex ist das einzig wahre. 
Schließt von Lüfter(-Steuerungen) über Laufwerke bis hin zu Grafikkarten alles an. 
Ohne Molex geht nix


----------



## iGameKudan (30. Oktober 2016)

Da lobe ich mir mein DPP11 550W... Ich brauche genau noch einen Molex-Stecker - für die Lüftersteuerung meines NZXT Phantom.
Und praktischerweise bietet BQ genau für so einen Fall ein Kabel mit einem einzigen Molex-Stecker an.  

Muss ich nicht einen Haufen an ungenutzten Steckern hinterm Tray verstauen.


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Molex, einige Dinge, wie meine 4 Port USB 3.0 Karte, brauchen die Dinger noch und für Adapter sind die Teile einfach besser geeignet, da sie mehr Strom übertragen können.



Meine alten USB 3 Karte hatte auch noch Molex.
Die ist dann abgeraucht. Die neue USB 3 Karte hat dann einen Sata Anschluss.
Das war auch das einzige, was geändert wurde, der Chip ist noch der gleiche.
Aktuelle Case haben Sata Stromanschluss für Lüftersteuerung und sowas, wie mein Case.
Molex verschwindet so langsam.
Wobei ich finde, dass die Sata Dinger einfach zu filigran sind. Molex lässt sich besser verbinden und wirkt stabiler.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Da lobe ich mir mein DPP11 550W... Ich brauche genau noch einen Molex-Stecker - für die Lüftersteuerung meines NZXT Phantom.
> Und praktischerweise bietet BQ genau für so einen Fall ein Kabel mit einem einzigen Molex-Stecker an.



Ja, und ich nutze das Kabel mit dem einen Sata Stecker für meine SSD, die hinterm Mainboard Tray ist. 
Die Lüftersteuerung des Case musste ich dann mit einem anderen einzelnen Sata Stecker anschließen. Gut dass ich ein paar von den Strippe habe.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Oktober 2016)

Das wirkt nicht nur so, dass ist so.


----------



## Q-Pit (1. November 2016)

Wollte hier mal kurz was fragen zu meinem aktuellen NT und wies bei dem mit der Tauglicheit für aktuell kommende Systeme aussieht (Zen/X299 + Vega)
Es ist ein etwas mehr als 6 Jahre altes beQuiet E8 Straight Power mit 700W
Lief eigentlich nie am Limit (2 Jahre Phenom 2 X4 + GTX 570, danach i7 3770k + R9 290)

Will nur wissen ob man da nochmal ~100€ für ein neues einplanen sollte.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. November 2016)

Bei dem Alter solltest du es einplanen, auch wenn es technisch gut genug wäre.

Wirklich 100% sagen kann das keiner, denn unsere Glaskugeln sind irgendwie alle kaputt.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (1. November 2016)

Oder er lässt es an ner Chroma durchmessen. Allerdings würde ich das Geld eher in ein paar P11 Netzteile für meine Geräte investieren, und den Rest für eine neue Plattform zurücklegen


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2016)

Q-Pit schrieb:


> Wollte hier mal kurz was fragen zu meinem aktuellen NT und wies bei dem mit der Tauglicheit für aktuell kommende Systeme aussieht (Zen/X299 + Vega)
> Es ist ein etwas mehr als 6 Jahre altes beQuiet E8 Straight Power mit 700W
> Lief eigentlich nie am Limit (2 Jahre Phenom 2 X4 + GTX 570, danach i7 3770k + R9 290)
> 
> Will nur wissen ob man da nochmal ~100€ für ein neues einplanen sollte.



Wenn du dir einen neuen Unterbau kaufst, kauf dir auch ein neues Netzteil.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. November 2016)

Selbst das ganze an einer Chroma durchmessen bringt jetzt nicht sooo viel.

Denn wir reden hier von Verschleißerscheinungen durch normalen Gebrauch. Da kann das Gerät heute noch einwandfrei laufen, morgen aber die Hufe schwingen.
Oder aber der Test an der Chroma kann einige Dinge verhauen haben, so dass das Gerät das, aufgrund des hohen Alters, nicht Überstanden hat...

Und das weiß man meist auch erst, wenn es zu spät ist...

Aber Grundsätzlich sollte man bei einer großen Umrüstung immer ein neues Netzteil mit einplanen - das spart einem dann hinterher viel ärger!


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2016)

Wäre doch aber ein Gag, wenn das Netzteil an der Chrome explodiert und die Chrom mit in den Tod reißt. 
Da würde ich dann schwer lachen, wenn du nur die Schulter zuckst und gehst, während die BeQuiet Leute -- oder wo du halt getestet hast -- heulend vor der Chroma hocken.


----------



## poiu (1. November 2016)

das passiert nicht an einer Chroma die ist so abgesichert dafür haben so poppelige Netzteile zu wenig Power, vielleicht in anderen Fachbereichen wo Chroma verwendet werden.

Mit so einer SunMoon da könnte das passieren, will ich nicht ausschließen


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> das passiert nicht an einer Chroma die ist so abgesichert dafür haben so poppelige Netzteile zu wenig Power, vielleicht in anderen Fachbereichen wo Netzteile verwendet werden.



Irgendwann wird es so ein Müll Netzteil geben -- vielleicht gibt es das auch schon  -- dass die Chroma mit abraucht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. November 2016)

Jetzt überlege doch mal kurz, was das Netzteil für Schäden anrichten kann (Art und Weise).
Und da ist das einzige, was einem da einfällt, Überspannung.
Und wenn die Teststation so ausgelegt ist, dass dieses Verhalten vorgesehen ist, passiert da rein gar nichts - außer dass die Teststation 'nen paar Euronen mehr kostet als eine preiswertere, wo das eben nicht vorgesehen ist...


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2016)

Dann muss man halt die Chroma noch ein wenig frisieren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. November 2016)

Dauerwelle? Oder Bubikopf?


----------



## Philipus II (1. November 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Oder aber der Test an der Chroma kann einige Dinge verhauen haben, so dass das Gerät das, aufgrund des hohen Alters, nicht Überstanden hat...


Wobei das meist dadurch kommt, dass das Netzteil schon vorab mangelhaft war. Ich persönlich fände es dann besser, wenn es an der Teststation stirbt als wenn es mir ein halbes Jahr später Hardware killt. Ind er praxis ist das aber irrelevant, eine Überprüfung ist schlussendlich so aufwändig, dass es keine Angebote für derartige Dienstleistungen für Endkunden gibt. Es ist schlicht günstiger, das Netzteil zu tauschen, als es zu überprüfen.


----------



## poiu (1. November 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Jetzt überlege doch mal kurz, was das Netzteil für Schäden anrichten kann (Art und Weise).
> Und da ist das einzige, was einem da einfällt, Überspannung.
> Und wenn die Teststation so ausgelegt ist, dass dieses Verhalten vorgesehen ist, passiert da rein gar nichts - außer dass die Teststation 'nen paar Euronen mehr kostet als eine preiswertere, wo das eben nicht vorgesehen ist...



Überspannung ist denn Teststationen total wumpe einige gehen bis 80V müsste in spec schauen.

weiß noch das die sunmoon bei 80V kalibriert wurde xD


----------



## ebastler (1. November 2016)

Mein Traum ist mal selber was Schönes zu bauen... 800V IGBT als KSQ als Last, digital gesteuerte Referenz für den Strom. 
Wenn man das sinnvoll baut sind auch 700V kein Problem, Zenerdioden schützen die Elektronik (Spannungsmessung ist als Einziges direkt an der Eingangsspannung dran) bis diese die Überspannung erkennt und das Netz von der Testlast kappt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. November 2016)

FYI:
Computer killing powered USB hub.  (Mac murderer) - YouTube

Ähnliches machen auch andere, äußerst billigen Teile wie z.B. USB HDD Gehäuse...


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2016)

Das letzte Mobo was ich überlastet habe hatte Polyfuses an allen Ports. Also ein paar Minuten keinen Strom auf USB und dann ging es weiter als wäre nichts passiert.

Und Backpower von powered USB-Hubs ist absolut Standard. Wird bei RPis sogar regelmäßig als Feature genutzt.


----------



## Kusanar (6. November 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und Backpower von powered USB-Hubs ist absolut Standard. Wird bei RPis sogar regelmäßig als Feature genutzt.



Standard? Also sowas sollte eigentlich NICHT der Fall sein... hab noch nie davon gehört, dass sowas Standard wäre...


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2016)

"Standard" im Sinne von geh in den Laden, kauf dir so ein Ding und zu 90% wird es sich wie beschrieben verhalten.
Nicht "Standard" im Sinne von USB-Standard.
Wie gesagt: Bei RaspberryPIs wird regelmäßig empfohlen den ganzen Aufbau zu versorgen indem man einen powered USB-Hub nimmt weil der "natürlich" auch den Host aka das PI mit Spannung versorgt.


----------



## bingo88 (6. November 2016)

AFAIK umgeht man beim Pi dann aber die gesamte Schutzschaltung und man muss sich darauf verlassen, dass der Hub keinen Mist baut. Bei mehr als 6V kann das dann ganz schnell böse enden. Von offizieller Seite wird daher auch davon abgeraten. Das betrifft übrigens auch die Versorgung über die Pin-Leiste. Sauberer wäre es, einen nicht backpowered Hub zu nehmen, der dann über einen USB-zu-Mikro-USB Leitung den Pi versorgt.


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2016)

Ja, man umgeht einen Teil der Schutzbeschaltung und ja besonders HW-Schonend muss das nicht sein. Besonders inbrünstig davon abgeraten wird aber nicht, es gibt halt nur die üblichen "cover my ass" Warnungen.
Nicht umsonst gab es für Rev 1 eine offizielle Lötanleitung wie man das "Feature" backpower bekommt und die folgenden Versionen wurden extra kompatibel dazu gehalten.

Insgesamt wollte ich aber auch nicht dazu raten ein PI so zu betreiben, sondern lediglich darauf hinweisen dass der Vermeintliche Defekt weniger Hubs so allgegenwärtig ist, dass Leute sogar fest davon ausgehen ihn als Feature eines Powered-Hubs zu nutzen. Ergo muss ein anständig abgesichert er PC sowas schlicht überleben.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. November 2016)

Ich hab nun angst ein NT an einen meiner Hubs zu schließen  
Einer von Conrad und einer aus nem Supermarkt
PC sturzt wahrend Benutzung ab und startet sofort neu - ComputerBase Forum 
Mal wieder am Punkt interessante Persönlichkeiten angelangt :popcorn: 
Ich hab gehört, ein 600+W Single Rail Gerät muss für ein System, dass normal etwa 250W braucht unbedingt sein? Ist da was dran?


----------



## Amon (6. November 2016)

Ich glaube 600W ist da eher noch zu wenig...

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## keks4 (7. November 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört, ein 600+W Single Rail Gerät muss für ein System, dass normal etwa 250W braucht unbedingt sein? Ist da was dran?



Ne lieber 1000Watt (natürlich keines das teurer ist als ein 500Watt NT, am Netzteil sparen ist ja zurzeit modern) den Viel hilft viel


----------



## chischko (7. November 2016)

Mal ne kwick kwestschn zwischendurch: Gibt es zwischen E10 500W und E10 600W irgendwelche Unterschiede bzw. Nachteile beim 600er? 
Hintergrund: Könnte gerade nen neuwertiges 600er günstiger bekommen und überlege das 500er auszutauschen weil es beim falten durch regelmäßig auf teilw. 550W für 24 Std. und länger läuft... Bleibt das 600er dann leiser?


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2016)

Das 600er hat eher Nachteile, weil du Doppelstrang Kabel hast.
Dazu hat das 600er nur 2 Ampere mehr, kann man also vernachlässigen.
Wenn das 500er nicht mehr reicht, reicht auch das 600er nicht.
Kauf dir also lieber ein stärkeres Netzteil, wenn du 550 Watt Leistungsaufnahme hast.


----------



## the_leon (7. November 2016)

dan würde ich dann eher ein 600w Platimax D.F. empfehlen


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2016)

Oder das Seasonic Prime. 
Hab hier ein Review.
Seasonic Prime Titanium im Test

Wobei ich da schon Kritikpunkte habe. Sowohl beim Netzteil als auch beim Review.


----------



## poiu (8. November 2016)

Ja ich auch zu wenig Prime gehabt um daraus Optimus Prime zu bauen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (8. November 2016)

Ich kapiere nicht, wieso Seasonic das Prime nicht mit 400/500W bringt, die hohen Wattzahlen brauchen 95% der User nicht.


----------



## EastCoast (8. November 2016)

Macht doch keinen Sinn. So ein 400W spart vielleicht 5€ in der Herstellung, müsste aber locker 50€ günstiger angeboten werden, damit überhaupt jemand zugreift. Und selbst für 120€ Verkaufspreis dürfte die Zahl der Käufer zu...übersichtlich sein, als dass damit auch nur ein müder Cent verdient werden könnte.


----------



## ebastler (8. November 2016)

Und was bringt Platin bei 400W? Das ist 1% Unterschied zu Gold bei Volllast. Sagenhafte 4W. Da spart es mehr Strom wenn man eine Festplatte ab steckt oder den Prozessor 3° kühler hält.

Edit: es ist früh. Titanium. Da sind es 20W, das macht schon n Bisschen was aus.


----------



## poiu (8. November 2016)

aber sieht euch doch die Werte beim Prime an bei niedrigen lasten. So 400W Netzteile das Hauptargument war die sind effizienter in relevanten Bereichen, die neuen sind so effizient geworden bei kleinen lasten.

Preislich ist es auch ein Problem kauft einfach keiner, ich weiß noch das E8 400W wir haben das hier empfohlen und bq war :/ weil die davon so wenig verkauft haben.

Das gleiche bei diesen " wir wollen 300W Platin" nur will keiner dafür 100€ zahlen.


----------



## Icedaft (8. November 2016)

Das P11 550 verkauft sich schließlich auch, eine 550er-Variante für um die 130-140€ sollte schon möglich sein.


----------



## ebastler (8. November 2016)

Naja... Wenn die Plattform auf hohe Lasten ausgelegt ist kann man die nicht einfach runterskalieren. Das erfordert entweder ein komplett neues Design, oder aber man nimmt das kleinste Vorhandene und ändert einfach dir OCPs um.

Beides macht es schwer mit anderen Netzteilen in der Preisklasse zu kämpfen.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Ja ich auch zu wenig Prime gehabt um daraus Optimus Prime zu bauen.



Was für Schutzschaltungen sind denn überhaupt verbaut?
Im Review sind ja nur 3 angesprochen worden.
Und wie ist die Qualität der flachbandkabel?


----------



## poiu (8. November 2016)

Wir testen aktuell nur das, ist im Endeffekt auch das relevante.  UVP, OVP usw zu Testen dürfte bei dem Teil schwer sein  sonst ist Seasonic üblich das ganze Konvolut an Schutzschaltungen drin aber das sind dann Hersteller angaben wäre also Nachplappern von Hersteller Blabla.

Kabel infos findest auf seite 2 sind etwas anderes als die bisherigen Platinum Kabel, aber ich bin allgemein kein freund von Flachbandkabeln


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2016)

Daher schauen, welcher Sicherungschip verbaut ist. 

Ich bin auch kein Freund von Flachband. Bisher hab ich da nur billigen Dreck gesehen. Daher hätte mich jetzt interessiert, ob Seasonic da besser ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. November 2016)

Ich finde die Flachband der platinum bisher nicht billig, nur nicht wirklich sinniger als herkömmliche Kabel.


----------



## poiu (8. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Daher schauen, welcher Sicherungschip verbaut ist.
> .



welcher Chip verbaut ist sagt nichts darüber aus wie implementiert und wie sich das Netzteil Realität verhält


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. November 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Das P11 550 verkauft sich schließlich auch, eine 550er-Variante für um die 130-140€ sollte schon möglich sein.


Vorsicht!

Plattformen skalieren nicht zwangsläufig gut nach unten. Siehe z.B. FSP Hydro X 450 vs. 550W.
Die 550W Version ist etwa 2-3€ teurer...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. November 2016)

Die Flachbandkabel vom LX 500 sind ekelhaft


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. November 2016)

Ansichtssache....

Von den Flachbandkabeln, die ich hier hab, sind die noch mit bei den besseren, könnten nur länger sein.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. November 2016)

Ich find die Kabel meines Straight Power E5-550W nicht schlecht gesleevt, am besten waren aber immer noch die von meinem Thermaltake TR500PP... 
Die waren 100% blickdicht. 
Ich glaube sogar, dass der Sleeve meines L8 630 besser ist als der vom E10, den ich für ein Gerät dieser Preisklasse ziemlich mies


----------



## br0da (8. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Daher schauen, welcher Sicherungschip verbaut ist.



Ist ein Weltrend WT7527V, kennt ein natives UVP und OVP Feature. OTP ließe sich auch arrangieren, nur was SeaSonic draus gemacht hat, weiß man nicht.


----------



## Kusanar (8. November 2016)

Also die vom E10 sind um Welten besser gesleevt als die von meinem abgerauchten DPP8. Für mich war es also definitiv ein Upgrade was die Optik angeht. Besser geht natürlich immer, z.B. selber Sleeven


----------



## ebastler (8. November 2016)

Oder Platimax D.F.


----------



## Journeyman (8. November 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich find die Kabel meines Straight Power E5-550W nicht schlecht gesleevt, am besten waren aber immer noch die von meinem Thermaltake TR500PP...
> Die waren 100% blickdicht.


Die blickdichte und hochwertige Ummantelung meines P6 430W fand ich besonders gut. Ebenso das Golden Green 550W hinterließ bei mir damals diesbzgl. einen sehr guten Eindruck.


----------



## poiu (8. November 2016)

da fand ich die alten Cougar und Enermax auch ganz nett


----------



## br0da (8. November 2016)

Hab vor kurzem ein Triathlor bekommen, der Sleeve gefällt mir echt gut.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> welcher Chip verbaut ist sagt nichts darüber aus wie implementiert und wie sich das Netzteil Realität verhält



Deswegen sollst du ja auch intensiv schauen, wie der verdrahtet ist, was alles dran hängt und ob der kram auch funktioniert.
Nicht dass wir wieder so eine Pleite wie beim Lc Power erleben.


----------



## poiu (8. November 2016)

Deshalb testet man das auch an der Chroma


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Deshalb testet man das auch an der Chroma



Es wurden aber nur 3 Schutzschaltungen getestet. 
Ich will, dass alle getestet werden. 
Ich will, ich will, ich will, ich will ---


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. November 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> da fand ich die alten Cougar und Enermax auch ganz nett


Jopp, mein Cougar A350 hat toll Gesleevte Kabel.


----------



## Philipus II (9. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es wurden aber nur 3 Schutzschaltungen getestet.
> Ich will, dass alle getestet werden.


- OVP zu testen ist etwas aufwändig zur erstmaligen Einrichtung, aber machbar
- OTP zu testen ist bezüglich der Einrichtung wenig Aufwand. Ich habe da eher ein Problem bezüglich der Interpretation der Ergebnisse. Hier muss ich mein Wissen noch erweitern, damit ich nichts falsches sage.
- UVP zu testen ist wenig sinnvoll, da es faktisch ohne Modifikation am Netzteil unmöglich ist.


----------



## poiu (9. November 2016)

Korrekt.

OTP zu testen ist in gewissen Szenarien mehr oder weniger aufwendig.

ich denke aber ehrlich da ist Hot Box Testing sinnvoller, also wenn man schon Temperatur Einflüsse Beobachten will dann sind diese relevanter


----------



## ebastler (9. November 2016)

Ich hab schon überlegt, das Platimax mit einem Fön zu quälen um zu schauen ob es sich irgendwann mal ausknipst ^^


----------



## chischko (9. November 2016)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich hab schon überlegt, das Platimax mit einem Fön zu quälen um zu schauen ob es sich irgendwann mal ausknipst ^^



Normaler Föhn wird Dir da nix bringen... Heißluft! Das bringt's!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. November 2016)

Ein Föhn aus der Waschanlage dir ausleihen du musst


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. November 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Korrekt.
> 
> OTP zu testen ist in gewissen Szenarien mehr oder weniger aufwendig.
> 
> ich denke aber ehrlich da ist Hot Box Testing sinnvoller, also wenn man schon Temperatur Einflüsse Beobachten will dann sind diese relevanter


Ja, wobei das ganze ja auch zuverlässig reproduzierbar sein muss, nicht einfach irgendein Quark wie es einige Testseiten machen wie heiße Luft von der Last in ein Gehäuse blasen und solche Scherze...

Die Frage ist doch die Praxisrelevanz der 'Hot Box' Tests. Und wo man das dann nun genau benötigt...

Für max Load auf spezifizierte Temperatur, OK, dafür kann das durchaus sinnvoll sein. Ev...
Temperatur und Lautheit/Lüfterdrehzahl kann man auch noch mitnehmen.

Aber ich denke, dass inzwischen die Ergebnisse bei normaler, leicht erhöhter Raumtemperatur (~25°C) sinnvoller und wichtiger sind als die Hochtemperatur Ergebnisse.

Eben weil kein Mensch mehr das Netzteil oben verbaut. Und hier in Deutschland ists eher kühl.

Viel interessanter sind dafür aber Dinge, die keine Sau testet:
*Tieftemperatur Ergebnisse!*

Im Kühlraum, bei 0°C-10°C.


----------



## br0da (9. November 2016)

Das ist doch auch nicht übermäßig realistisch? o.O


----------



## NuVirus (9. November 2016)

Also 40°C Umgebungstemperatur mit nem entsprechenden Setup sollte das NT abkönnen bei mir wird des öfteren im Sommer 35°C geknackt im Zimmer...


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. November 2016)

br0da schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch nicht übermäßig realistisch? o.O


Bei mir im Zimmer schon.
Außerdem ist es spezifiziert, warum also nicht testen?



NuVirus schrieb:


> Also 40°C Umgebungstemperatur mit nem entsprechenden Setup sollte das NT abkönnen bei mir wird des öfteren im Sommer 35°C geknackt im Zimmer...


Ja, aber das sind nur ein paar Tage. Die anderen 10 Monate oder so hast meistens irgendwo zwischen 15-25°C in der Hütte.
Zentralheizung vorausgesetzt...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. November 2016)

Also selbst bei mir, wo es immer Arschkalt ist, wird es nie und nimmer unter 10° kommen... 
Vielleicht in der Garage im Herbst /Winter....
Hotbox wäre dann auch die Garage (Sommer mindestens 40°C und des Todes stickig)


----------



## the_leon (9. November 2016)

Mensch Mensch Mensch, im Winter kann man sich auch zum Benchen auf den Balkon setzen...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. November 2016)

Keller, wie glaubst du kühle ich 300w an der cpu mit luft?


----------



## ebastler (9. November 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Normaler Föhn wird Dir da nix bringen... Heißluft! Das bringt's! [emoji317]


Der Haarföhn meiner Mitbewohnerin reicht zum Schrumpfschlauch schrumpfen. Dann wird er auch eine OTP ausgelöst kriegen XD


----------



## br0da (9. November 2016)

Da isses ja: Supernova G3: EVGAs Oberklasse-Netzteile bekommen Nachfolger - ComputerBase
bzw:  EVGA - Articles - EVGA SuperNOVA G3 Power Supplies

Edit: Oh, der Wolf hat es ja sogar schon getestet. 
-> EVGA Supernova G3 1000W Review


----------



## Pu244 (10. November 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Eben weil kein Mensch mehr das Netzteil oben verbaut. Und hier in Deutschland ists eher kühl.



1: Eine Menge Leute machen das noch und es wird sich nicht ändern, bis in den Gehäusen der obere Platz weggelassen wird. 
2: Dann ist die Belüftung in vielen Systemen einfach grottig.
3: Kann es auch in Deutschland durchaus 40°C, wenn man das Vergnügen hat im Sommer in einer Dachgeschosswohnung zu leben, die nicht so gut isoliert ist.

All das führt dazu das die 50°C von Seasonic u.a. durchaus gerechtfertigt sein können und man es sich dann überlegen sollte sich ein 40°C Netzteil, wie die von Listan, zuzulegen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. November 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> 1: Eine Menge Leute machen das noch und es wird sich nicht ändern, bis in den Gehäusen der obere Platz weggelassen wird.


Es ist für die Belüftung optimal. Vorne rein, hinten raus und oben über das Netzteil. Das ist viel leiser, als mit einem Lüfter nach oben raus. Für die Netzteil liegt der Vorteil in der geringeren Verstaubung. Unten mit Sieb machen wir zwar ständig sauber, aber der unbedarfte Käufer weiß das nicht einmal und wundert sich nach zwei Jahren, warum das Netzteil ohne Kühlung ständig abschaltet.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. November 2016)

Leiser ist das nicht zwingend, aber es ist ach nicht so unsinnig wie es von Stefan dargestellt wurde.
Ich baue auch noch so, wenn die Cases es so vorgeben, zumal es im Low und Mid End eh egal ist.
Bei High End ist der Tower aber normal eh so aufgebaut, dass das NT unten ist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. November 2016)

Ich kenne Gehäuse mit NT oben nur aus alten und sehr billigen Cases


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. November 2016)

Antec hat sowas noch, fractal in den core glaube irgendwo auch, es gibt sowas, gerade bei “essential“ Cases, noch.
Das sind aber, zugegeben, nicht die normalen Cases die man hier so empfiehlt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. November 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich kenne Gehäuse mit NT oben nur aus alten und sehr billigen Cases


Verkauft PCGH heute noch. Es scheint von Seiten der Reklamationen nicht sonderlich problematisch:
PCGH-Starter-PC RX480-Edition: Radeon RX 480, Core i5-6500 und 275-GB-SSD

Es gibt halt einige, für die besteht ein Rechner aus einem Netzteil und ein paar Perepheriegeräten
 und es gibt andere, die bauen sich einen guten Rechner und da kommt dann auch ein Netzteil rein.....

Gerade für Rechner ohne oder mit leistungsschwacher Grafikarte ist die Lösung perfekt, weil leise
Als wen 5°C mehr Lufttemperatur für das Netzteil ein Problem wären, gegenüber dem Problem 
eines verstaubren und zugesetztem Filter


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. November 2016)

Ich versteh nicht, wieso das leiser sein sollte? 
Weil das NT wärmer wird?


----------



## ebastler (10. November 2016)

Weil man nicht Netzteil + Hecklüfter braucht, sondern beides durch das NT erledigt wird. Also hat man einen Lüfter statt zwei, Drehzahl verändert sich dadurch kaum bis nicht.


----------



## chischko (10. November 2016)

ebastler schrieb:


> Weil man nicht Netzteil + Hecklüfter braucht, sondern beides durch das NT erledigt wird. Also hat man einen Lüfter statt zwei, Drehzahl verändert sich dadurch kaum bis nicht.



Nur bedingt richtig... Beim Netzteil hab ich keinen Einfluss auf den Lüfter, den kann ich i.d.R. nicht regeln und 2 leise Lüfter sind leiser als ein lauter. 
Folge: Ein kühles Netzteil plus leiser Hecklüfter kann in Summe durchaus leiser sein als nur ein Netzteil, welches die ganze Gehäuseabwärme zu spüren bekommt und deswegen noch zusätzlich als Hecklüfter fungieren darf.


----------



## ebastler (10. November 2016)

Bei einem Leistungssystem ja, bei einem Office System wird das Netzteil vermutlich die Abwärme nicht mal merken


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. November 2016)

Da gibts sogar Netzteile, die merken nicht mal das der pc läuft und schalten ab


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. November 2016)

Ein Selbstschutz vor lahmen Office Möhren etwa?


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ein Selbstschutz vor lahmen Office Möhren etwa?



Na ja, wenn da ein AMD drin ist, würde ich als Netzteil auch abschalten.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. November 2016)

Gott sei Dank hat das mein L8 noch nicht spitzgekriegt


----------



## chischko (10. November 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank hat das mein L8 noch nicht spitzgekriegt



Psssst!!!! Schreib das nicht so Laut! L8 NSA is watching you!!


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (10. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn da ein AMD drin ist, würde ich als Netzteil auch abschalten.



Guckt mal, der Witz hat nen Tunnel gegraben 


Was ist eigentlich von nem Sharkoon WPM Bronze 700W zu halten?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. November 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Psssst!!!! Schreib das nicht so Laut! L8 NSA is watching you!!


Alles gut, ist vorsorglich vom Strom getrennt  
Nicht dass noch einer auf die Idee kommt, damit einen PC zu betreiben


----------



## the_leon (10. November 2016)

Ich hab nen NT tausch vollzogen

L8 530w raus, RM550X rein


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. November 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht, wieso das leiser sein sollte?
> Weil das NT wärmer wird?


Weil die Luft anstatt gut hörbar und störend nach oben mit dem Netzteil nach hinten raus geht. Das funktioniert gut


----------



## poiu (10. November 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Guckt mal, der Witz hat nen Tunnel gegraben
> 
> 
> Was ist eigentlich von nem Sharkoon WPM Bronze 700W zu halten?



nicht viel


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. November 2016)

Grad hat mein PC einen on off Bug gehabt 
Was teste ich natürlich erst? Na? Na? Wer kommt drauf? 
Das Netzteil ^^ zu viele kuriosen Fälle gelesen


----------



## Amon (10. November 2016)

Also mein Netzteil sitzt unten und ich habe 5 Lüfter im Gehäuse. Laut ist da nicht wirklich was. Manchmal komme ich ins Zimmer und denke "Ist der jetzt aus?"

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (10. November 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> nicht viel



Also doch mehr als ich erwartet hatte 
Gut zu wissen. Falls der User mal genauer nachfragen will, kann ich wenigstens gleich auf diese Aussage verlinken


----------



## Pu244 (11. November 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Nur bedingt richtig... Beim Netzteil hab ich keinen Einfluss auf den Lüfter, den kann ich i.d.R. nicht regeln und 2 leise Lüfter sind leiser als ein lauter.
> Folge: Ein kühles Netzteil plus leiser Hecklüfter kann in Summe durchaus leiser sein als nur ein Netzteil, welches die ganze Gehäuseabwärme zu spüren bekommt und deswegen noch zusätzlich als Hecklüfter fungieren darf.



Das kommt darauf an ob das Netzteil temperaturgesteuert ist, heute setzen ja viele auf eine feste Lüfterkurve. Die Seasonicnetzteile z.B., mit Ausnahme des G 550 PCGH Edition, gehen ja davon aus das man sie mit 50°C warmer Abluft füttert. Deshalb sind sie relativ laut, bei Listan geht man von 40°C aus, von daher macht es geräuschtechnisch dann keinen Unterschied ob man das Netzteil dann oben oder unten montiert (wohl aber für die Haltbarkeit der Kondensatoren).


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. November 2016)

Einige verbauen ja auch eine Mischung aus Temperatur- und Lastregelung... 
Mein ehem. 2007ner  SuperFlower war noch ausschließlich Temperatur reguliert


----------



## Pu244 (12. November 2016)

Bei Mindfactory gibt es ein Netzteilgewinnspiel:
be quiet herbstgewinnspiel 2016 - Hardware,


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. November 2016)

Verdammt, bin kein MF Kunde.... 
So ein L9 400 wäre das richtige für meinen HTPC - oder auch nicht - das L9 ist 15cm tief


----------



## chischko (13. November 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Bei Mindfactory gibt es ein Netzteilgewinnspiel:
> be quiet herbstgewinnspiel 2016 - Hardware,


Was soll man denn da als Antwort angeben?? Die Frage ist ja mal mehr als dumm formuliert!


----------



## Pu244 (13. November 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Was soll man denn da als Antwort angeben?? Die Frage ist ja mal mehr als dumm formuliert!



Ich schätze genau das ist der Trick, damit nur aufmerksame Leute gewinnen.


----------



## Bene11660 (13. November 2016)

Hat einer Infos über die Passiven Seasonic Platinum Netzteile bezüglich der Geräuschkulisse?
Die ersten Modelle litten ja an Spulenfiepen, ist dies immer noch der Fall?


----------



## Threshold (13. November 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Was soll man denn da als Antwort angeben?? Die Frage ist ja mal mehr als dumm formuliert!



Wenn ich die Seite aufrufe, ruckelt mein Browser. Meine Fresse.


----------



## chischko (13. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Seite aufrufe, ruckelt mein Browser. Meine Fresse.



Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Threshold (13. November 2016)

Die wollen nur deine Facebook Daten.


----------



## chischko (13. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die wollen nur deine Facebook Daten.



kriegen se nich...


----------



## Amon (13. November 2016)

Ich bin eh nicht bei Facebook.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. November 2016)

Ich müsste erstmal das Passwort rausfinden ^^
Doof, wenn man solche Dienste nicht andauernd nutzt und das Passwort nicht auswendig kennt


----------



## Pu244 (14. November 2016)

Bene11660 schrieb:


> Hat einer Infos über die Passiven Seasonic Platinum Netzteile bezüglich der Geräuschkulisse?
> Die ersten Modelle litten ja an Spulenfiepen, ist dies immer noch der Fall?



Angeblich hat sich das zwischenzeitlich gebessert. Das ganze ist auch eine individuelle Frage, ich habe eines der ersten Gold Modelle (X460FL) und fand es nicht sonderlich schlimm. Ich habe es nur gehört wenn ich mein Ohr auf das Netzteil gelegt habe, bzw. 10 cm davor.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. November 2016)

Bauartbedingt ist das bei passiven Netzteilen aufgrund des höheren Temperaturspektrums und der größe der Bauteile nicht in jedem Falle zu vermeiden.


----------



## Bene11660 (14. November 2016)

Danke, ich werde es mal probieren. ^^


----------



## poiu (16. November 2016)

CB hat GP4 unter die lupe genommen und schon wieder gibt es leider Probleme mit Schutzschaltungen 

Auch schade das 560 W Version anscheinend vom 650W Version unterscheidet, kleinere Kühler und late Loon anstatt Hong Hua määääh


----------



## Hibble (16. November 2016)

Naja, die haben einfach nur wieder das Label vom Vorgänger ohne zu Überlegen mehr oder weniger übernommen. War ja beim GP3 auch schon so


----------



## ebastler (16. November 2016)

Das GP4 ist wohl so gut wie 1:1 ein GP3 Silber, oder?


----------



## poiu (16. November 2016)

Bei dehnen ist auch irgendwie Hopfen und Malz verloren, die verkacken es immer auf denn letzten Metern, Mischung aus halbherzig und gut gemeint aber schlecht umgesetzt^^

irgendwie hab ich da nicht mehr viel Hoffnung :/


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (16. November 2016)

Na ein Glück, ich hab schon befürchtet meine Meinung zu LC-Knaller ändern zu müssen


----------



## br0da (16. November 2016)

@poiu: Habt ihr euch das Platinum eigentlich mal näher angesehen?


----------



## poiu (16. November 2016)

nein keine Zeit und wenn ich mir die Ergebnisse bei dehnen immer ansehe haben die da bestimmt wieder irgendeinen Fehler gemacht 

Da kann ich mir das testen sparen


----------



## br0da (16. November 2016)

1k und 1,2k sind ja auch keine Wattklassen, die die breite Masse interessieren.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. November 2016)

Schön ist doch, dass das 650 GP4 4* PCIe hat. 
Beim GP3 waren ja absolut bescheuerte 2*8 Pin auf 650 Watt...


----------



## poiu (16. November 2016)

Das kann man machen mit einem Prime, Axi, Leadex oder was weiß ich, selbst bei dehnen ist das Interesse gering aber ein teueres über 1KW LC Power interessiert das jemand außer uns handvoll PSU Freaks


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (17. November 2016)

Wie rechne ich eigentlich aus, wie viel Ampere Über die Rails eines Netzteils gehen können? 
Bei Single Rail stehts ja da (bsp: 45A), aber wie macht man das bei Multi-Rail netzteilen? 
Rechnet man da auch einfach die Rails zusammen?


----------



## ebastler (17. November 2016)

Was du meinst ist wahrscheinlich die Combined Leistung, die steht immer extra dabei. 

Zusammenrechnen ist nicht drin. Mein aktuelles NT hat zum Beispiel 8 Schienen zu 30A. Zusammengerechnet wären das 240A und damit fast 3kW.


----------



## keinnick (17. November 2016)

Du musst da nichts ausrechnen. Der Hersteller gibt ja an, wie viel über jede Rail geliefert werden kann. Bsp. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chischko (17. November 2016)

DeathscytheXXXG schrieb:


> Wie rechne ich eigentlich aus, wie viel Ampere Über die Rails eines Netzteils gehen können?
> Bei Single Rail stehts ja da (bsp: 45A), aber wie macht man das bei Multi-Rail netzteilen?
> Rechnet man da auch einfach die Rails zusammen?


Naja ich glaube der Ebastler hat das zwar halbwegs richtig, aber nicht ganz verständlich ausgedrückt: 
Du nimmst die Spannung U in Volt [V] jeder Rail (3.3, 5.0 und 12) und multiplizierst damit einfach die Stromstärke I in Ampere [A]: Raus kommt dann VA = Watt [W]. Diese einzelnen "Wattwerte" (blödes Wort!) addierst Du dann einfach und hast am Schluss die gesuchte Größe.


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (17. November 2016)

Ich war nämlich überrascht, dass mein (altes) System Power 7 500w über 2 Rails jeweils 20A und 28A liefert. Quasi über 500w, konnt ja nicht sein.

Da wär noch was: wenn AMD/nVidia sagen, man bräucht mind. 28A dann bezieht sich das aber auf den Gesamtverbrauch, oder?
Weil 28A*12 ist schon hart unrealistisch für ne mid-range gpu


----------



## poiu (17. November 2016)

Achtung die Leistungsangaben bei MultiRail beziehen sich auf die Leistung auf den einzelnen Rails und können in denn meisten fällen nicht addiert werden (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel) hat auch was mit OCP zu tun

 Die Gesamtleistung der 12V wird durch die Combined Power Angabe deklariert


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (17. November 2016)

Ah, ok danke.

Beim Golden Green HX stand noch bei, dass man sich eine 8pin verlängerung anschaffen soll.

Kann ich da einfsch bei ebay hier ( 8Pin ATX Stromkabel Mainboard VerlÃ¤ngerung EPS Buchse CPU Power Stromadapter 12V | eBay ) zuschlagen?


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2016)

So richtig lang ist die aber nicht.
Wenns für dich reicht, kannst du den nehmen.

Ich würde aber sowas nehmen. sieht einfach besser aus.
BitFenix 8-Pin EPS12V Verlangerung 45cm - sleeved schwarz/schwarz


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (17. November 2016)

Steht denn irgendwo, wie lang das CPU-Kabel ist?
Ich find quasi nix


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2016)

Wenn du ganz nach unten Scrollst, steht da was von 20cm.


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (17. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du ganz nach unten Scrollst, steht da was von 20cm.



Ich meinte eig. das vom Golden Green HX, aber wurscht, bestellt ist bestellt.


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2016)

Steht normaler Weise auf der WEbseite des Herstellers.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. November 2016)

Hier 'nen Userreview von mir:

Userreview Super Flower Platinum King 650W

Review Userreview Super Flower Platinum King 650W - ComputerBase Forum

[User-Review] Userreview Super Flower Platinum King 650W

Userreview Super Flower Platinum King 650W


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. November 2016)

Kommt das nicht im PCGHX? 
Sonst natürlich nettes Review


----------



## Philipus II (17. November 2016)

Weil PCGH bezüglich Bilder einstellen sehr unkomfortabel ist und zudem Bilder auch mal verloren gehen können.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. November 2016)

Achso... Gut dann weiss ich wo ich Reviews mal nicht veröffentlichen würde, wenn ich mal Reviewer werden würde ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. November 2016)

Joa, die anderen Foren sind einfach nur Copy und Paste.
Hier wäre das 'nen ziemlicher Aufwand, da alle Bilder nochmal hier hochgeladen werden müssten, dann müsste das ganze noch sortiert werden usw, alles ziemlich aufwändig...

Anyway:
Falls ihrs nicht mitbekommen habt, das könnte euch interessieren...
ab Posting #25 wirds spannend....


----------



## EastCoast (20. November 2016)

LOL, ich falle hier gleich vom Stuhl! Bin gerade in nem Chat unterwegs und möchte jemandem erklären, dass er sein Lieblingsspiel nicht mit ner Intel HD2500 spielen kann. Habe ihn mal gebeten, das Gehäuse zu öffnen und das Netzteil zu fotografieren. Now hold your breath, Gentlemen...dieses Ding dürfte selbst in der Liste des brandgefährlichen Elektroschrottes den absoluten Bodensatz darstellen! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. November 2016)

Heidewitzka, von wann is das Ding?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. November 2016)

Hat doch ne tolle Lackierung taugt bestimmt [emoji38]


----------



## EastCoast (20. November 2016)

Keine Ahnung von wann das ist, aber es befeuert derzeit einen i5-3570, 2x4 Gb Ram-Riegel und 2 HDDs. Schön auch der Rechtschreibfehler auf dem Teil: "Netzteil unter gefa uhrlicher Spannung"


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. November 2016)

Interessant ist auch der Input
230VAC bei 3A- Moment - woher kommen die 750 Watt?


----------



## EastCoast (20. November 2016)

Gnihihih, das habe ich noch zum TS-Power gefunden: VORSICHT ! - Billig Netzteile aus Fernost...

"550 W" für 12,90€.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. November 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Interessant ist auch der Input
> 230VAC bei 3A- Moment - woher kommen die 750 Watt?


Tja, das ist “Die Lösung“ unserer Energieprobleme


----------



## Amon (20. November 2016)

Das muss ja uralt sein!

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Tja, das ist “Die Lösung“ unserer Energieprobleme


120% Effizienz ist schon was feines


----------



## gorgeous188 (20. November 2016)

3 * 230 = 690 Watt
Die Leistungen der Spannungen addiert ergibt 685,2 Watt, wenn ich nicht nicht verrechnet habe.
Woher die 750 kommen, und wie viel es wirklich kann steht auf einem anderen Blatt


----------



## br0da (20. November 2016)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> 3 * 230 = 690 Watt
> Die Leistungen der Spannungen addiert ergibt 685,2 Watt, wenn ich nicht nicht verrechnet habe.



Das Ding wird einen Wirkungsgrad <0,8 haben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. November 2016)

br0da schrieb:


> Das Ding wird einen Wirkungsgrad <0,8 haben.


Nicht mal im Traume...

Eher im Bereich um 60%, mit ganz viel Glück 75% Spitze...


----------



## gorgeous188 (20. November 2016)

Ach jetzt verstehe ich es. 750 Watt in, 690 Watt out. 690 / 750 = 0,92 Effizienz


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2016)

EastCoast schrieb:


> LOL, ich falle hier gleich vom Stuhl! Bin gerade in nem Chat unterwegs und möchte jemandem erklären, dass er sein Lieblingsspiel nicht mit ner Intel HD2500 spielen kann. Habe ihn mal gebeten, das Gehäuse zu öffnen und das Netzteil zu fotografieren. Now hold your breath, Gentlemen...dieses Ding dürfte selbst in der Liste des brandgefährlichen Elektroschrottes den absoluten Bodensatz darstellen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stark. 
40 Ampere für die 5 Volt Spannung. Das ist top modern. 
Und -- wenn man den Aufkleber abreißt -- sieht es optisch echt Spitze aus.


----------



## br0da (20. November 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Eher im Bereich um 60%, mit ganz viel Glück 75% Spitze...



<0,8 impliziert das.


----------



## poiu (20. November 2016)

EastCoast schrieb:


> Gnihihih, das habe ich noch zum TS-Power gefunden: VORSICHT ! - Billig Netzteile aus Fernost...
> 
> "550 W" für 12,90€.




Nickles  mein erstes Forum da hab ich noch einen Account

Das Netzteil scheint echt Kernschrott zu sein


OMG meim account aus der Steinzeit geht noch


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. November 2016)

Da hat wohl ein Lehrer von mir auch einen Acc  
Ich lass das mit dem registrieren


----------



## poiu (20. November 2016)

Super danke denn Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl hab ich verstanden

die hatten früher gute Bücher 

https://images.booklooker.de/bilder/008P7C/Michael-NIckles+PC-Tuning-Report-1996.jpg


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. November 2016)

Goldfinger?


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (22. November 2016)

Hat irgendwer eine Idee, wann das Seasonic Prime Titanium Fanless 600 tatsächlich mal erscheint? Die News ist mittlerweile ja immerhin schon über fünf Monate alt!
Seasonic Prime 600 Titanium Fanless: Das starkste lufterlose Netzteil erreicht 80 Plus Titanium
Angesichts des eh schon sehr guten Passiv-Hybrid-Modus (was ja bei den Effizienzwerten aber auch nicht mehr viel Kunst darstellt) der 650 Watt-Version sehe ich keinen technischen Grund für die Verzögerung...
...vielleicht verkauft sich das 650 Watt Non-Fanless-Modell aber bisher einfach zu gut und Seasonic will dem keine Verkäufe durch ein niedriger angesetztes und doppelt günstigerem Modell klauen.


----------



## poiu (22. November 2016)

Das fanles wird teurer werden war immer so

Seasonic Platinum Series Fanless 520W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Seasonic Platinum Series 660W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Ich weiß das bald wohl neues kommen soll aber ob es fanless oder das Prime 1000W, oder die Platium Prime sind keine ahnung war alles für ende des Jahres angekündigt


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (22. November 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Das fanles wird teurer werden war immer so
> 
> Seasonic Platinum Series Fanless 520W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...


Das ist ja voll bescheuert.  Was soll denn sowas, vor allen Dingen angesichts der Tatsache, dass man das 650 Prime eh schon bis 300 Watt fanless betreiben kann... (was für den Großteil der Kunden absolut reichen sollte)
...nun gut, anscheinend will Seasonic lieber ein Gerät für die Nische denn für die Masse bauen. 

Aber danke dir für die Info.


----------



## the_leon (22. November 2016)

Wohet weißt du denn das 300w die optimale Last fürs 650w Prime sind?


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Wohet weißt du denn das 300w die optimale Last fürs 650w Prime sind?



Sicher wieder der Unsinn mit den 50% Last und dem besten wirkungsgrad, obwohl das eben nicht stimmt.


----------



## the_leon (22. November 2016)

Genau diese Antwort wollte ich hören.

Das ist Halbwissen das man einfach vergessen kann...


----------



## poiu (22. November 2016)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Das ist ja voll bescheuert.  Was soll denn sowas, vor allen Dingen angesichts der Tatsache, dass man das 650 Prime eh bis 300 Watt fanless betreiben kann... (also bis zur optimalen Last eines 600-Watt-Modells)
> ...nun gut, anscheinend will Seasonic lieber ein Gerät für die Nische denn für die Masse bauen.
> 
> Aber danke dir für die Info.




Das war immer so das alle Fanless Modelle teurer waren nicht nur bei Seasonic siehe auch X-Serie, Xilencer, Super Flower usw.

wie bereits gesagt wurde kannst du die aussage mit 50% Last vergessen das zählt zu den Netzteil Sachen die immer erzählt werden aber schon lange falsch sind.


----------



## bschicht86 (22. November 2016)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> 3 * 230 = 690 Watt
> Die Leistungen der Spannungen addiert ergibt 685,2 Watt, wenn ich nicht nicht verrechnet habe.
> Woher die 750 kommen, und wie viel es wirklich kann steht auf einem anderen Blatt



Das erinnert mich an Audio-Verstärker fürs KFZ, wo 1600W drauf standen, aber mit 10A abgesichert waren


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (22. November 2016)

(hier stand murks)


Threshold schrieb:


> Sicher wieder der Unsinn mit den 50% Last und dem besten wirkungsgrad, obwohl das eben nicht stimmt.


 (hier auch) Ihr mit euren implizierten Aussagen recht, der Wirkungsgrad ist eigentlich über den gesamten Hochlastbereich ziemlich gut.
Ich ändere es ab.


poiu schrieb:


> Das war immer so das alle Fanless Modelle teurer waren nicht nur bei Seasonic siehe auch X-Serie, Xilencer, Super Flower usw.(...)


Ändert aber nichts daran, dass das (aus Herstellerperspektive) eine dumme Entscheidung ist. Wenn die sich die 20€ für einen (hochwertigen) Lüfter sparen wollen, (denn dafür baut man ja Vollpassivnetzteile in der Leistungsklasse) dann ist es einfach dreist, dafür auch noch mehr Geld verlangen zu wollen und natürlich verkauft sich die ganze Geschichte dann nie anständig. 
Es sei denn natürlich, sie brauchen dafür wirklich auch mehr Kühlkörper...


----------



## the_leon (22. November 2016)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Ändert aber nichts daran, dass das (aus Herstellerperspektive) eine dumme Entscheidung ist. Wenn die sich die 20€ für einen (hochwertigen) Lüfter sparen wollen, (denn dafür baut man ja Vollpassivnetzteile in der Leistungsklasse) dann ist es einfach dreist, dafür auch noch mehr Geld verlangen zu wollen und natürlich verkauft sich die ganze Geschichte dann nie anständig.
> Es sei denn natürlich, sie brauchen dafür wirklich auch mehr Kühlkörper...



Das is das dummste was ich hier je gehört hab  
Das Seasonic Prime is ein Enthusiasten Netzteil.
Die andere Zielgruppe sind Leute die einen möglichst leisen PC haben wollen.
Denen geht es nur darum das der PC unhörbar sind da is der Preis zweitrangig.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. November 2016)

Leon, ähm, hier, *fingerheb*


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (22. November 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> (...)
> Das Seasonic Prime is ein Enthusiasten Netzteil.
> Die andere Zielgruppe sind Leute die einen möglichst leisen PC haben wollen.
> Denen geht es nur darum das der PC unhörbar sind da is der Preis zweitrangig.


Was Enthusiasten sind, und vor allen Dingen ob Enthusiasten auch gleichzeitig Spaß daran haben Geld für etwas auszugeben, was sie gar nicht brauchen, ist eine schwierige Frage. 
Was Silent-Fans sind, ist auch eine schwierige Frage. Sind das Leute, die ein System haben wollen, dass sie selber nicht hören können oder sie zumindest nicht stört? Oder wollen die gar keine Lüfter, Pumpen, und so weiter?


Ich kann nur aus meinem Bekanntenkreis klar sagen, dass da mehrere für ein hochqualitatives Titanium-Netzteil (mit 10 Jahren Garantie-Sahnehäubchen) zu haben wären, sofern der Preis stimmt. Wenn das nur zu erreichen ist, indem eine 650 Watt-Plattform auf 500 Watt gedeckelt wird und der Lüfter rausgeschmissen wird, dann ist das natürlich auch recht. 
Aktuell beträgt der Aufpreis vom DarkPowerPro 11 550 zum Seasonic Prime 650 50€ bzw. ~35%. Das ist den meisten zu viel und sicher nicht nur in meinem Bekanntenkreis, sondern sicher auch hier. Und wohl auch im Verkauf, bei Mindfactory sind es momentan 2700+ Verkäufe vs. 50+. Ein potentielles Seasonic Prime Fanless 600, 550 oder 500 für nur z.B. nur 30€ bzw. ~25% mehr stände schon bedeutend besser dar. Bei 20€ würde es gar die Standardempfehlung werden.

Wenn hingegen ein Netzteil keinen Lüfter hat, um keinen Lüfter zu haben und dafür teurer wird, dann fällt das Modell vollkommen durch.

Generell kann ich nur betonen, dass...


the_leon schrieb:


> Das is das dummste was ich hier je gehört hab


...ich dir den Spruch nicht glaube. Nein, meine erste Version von #20860 war wahrscheinlich das dümmste, was du hier je gehört hast. Weil dieser eine Satz  so gar nicht zu meiner restlichen Argumentation gepasst hat und auch nicht zu der in diesem Posting. War im Affekt geschrieben, als Reaktion auf Seasonics fehlenden Weitblick. Und ja, ich schäme mich massiv dafür!


----------



## poiu (23. November 2016)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Schau in die Tests. Circa. 200-300 Watt sind beim 650 Prime optimal, daran sollte sich bei einer 600-Watt-Variante der Plattform kaum etwas ändern. Wobei, zugegeben ist das eigentlich eh recht egal, da auch ein bedeutend weiter gesteckter Bereich (~150-500 Watt) dem Gerät exzellent liegen.



Das Netzteil erreicht bereits bei 10% last 91,7% ab 20% bleibt es fast konstant über 94% ob du da jetzt 95% hast also 1% mehr oder weniger macht da jetzt auch denn Kohl nicht mehr Fett.




> Ändert aber nichts daran, dass das (aus Herstellerperspektive) eine dumme Entscheidung ist. Wenn die sich die 20€ für einen (hochwertigen) Lüfter sparen wollen, (denn dafür baut man ja Vollpassivnetzteile in der Leistungsklasse) dann ist es einfach dreist, dafür auch noch mehr Geld verlangen zu wollen und natürlich verkauft sich die ganze Geschichte dann nie anständig.
> Es sei denn natürlich, sie brauchen dafür wirklich auch mehr Kühlkörper...




  ist aber schon bewusst das bei einem passiven NT anderes kalkuliert werden muss, anderes Layout, ggf andere Bauteil Bestückung usw. und natürlich auch größere Kühler im inneren. Das hat  Auswirkungen auf Lebensdauer und somit die Garantie und hat Auswirkungen auf die Kostenkalkulation


Du vergleicht die Verkaufszahlen von einem Netzteil das seit 1 1/2 Jahren auf dem Markt ist mit einem das paar Wochen auf dem Markt ist

Außerdem unterscheiden sich die beiden Netzteile Technisch gewaltig und nicht nur durch das Platinum vs Titanium. Beim Wirkungsgrad, Spannungsregulation und Restwelligkeit kann sich das P11 mit dem Prime überhaupt nicht messen




> Wenn hingegen ein Netzteil keinen Lüfter hat, um keinen Lüfter zu haben und dafür teurer wird, dann fällt das Modell vollkommen durch.



Bitte was ein Netzteil das also gar keine Lärmbelästigung durch Lüfter hat muss billiger sein als eines mit einem Lüfter, sehr ungewöhnliche Logik


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (23. November 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Das Netzteil erreicht bereits bei 10% last 91,7% ab 20% bleibt es fast konstant über 94% ob du da jetzt 95% hast also 1% mehr oder weniger macht da jetzt auch denn Kohl nicht mehr Fett.
> (...)


Klammer diese Parts bitte aus. Sie passen nicht zur restlichen Logik, wie schon im letzten Kommentar geschrieben schäme ich mich für das ursprüngliche Statement und alles darauf direkt aufbauende kann auch weg.




poiu schrieb:


> ist aber schon bewusst das bei einem passiven NT anderes kalkuliert werden muss, anderes Layout, ggf andere Bauteil Bestückung usw. und natürlich auch größere Kühler im inneren. Das hat Auswirkungen auf Lebensdauer und somit die Garantie und hat Auswirkungen auf die Kostenkalkulation


 Nicht in meinem Szenario, das heißt, dass einfach der Lüfter weggelassen und das Netzteil danach auf eine verträgliche Wattzahl limitiert wird. Das 300 Watt gehen ist klar. Wie viel mehr noch gehen würde, ist unklar. Ich tippe aber auf mindestens 450 Watt. Danach kann man sich natürlich auch noch entsprechend Kabel sparen.
(selbst schon 300 Watt Titanium Fanless für z.B. 150€ wäre weniger Nische, als die Art und Weise, wie das Seasonic Prime Titanium Fanless 600 momentan geplant ist...)


poiu schrieb:


> Du vergleicht die Verkaufszahlen von einem Netzteil das seit 1 1/2 Jahren auf dem Markt ist mit einem das paar Wochen auf dem Markt ist


Drei Monate vs. Vierzehn Monate. Und ich vergleiche nicht direkt, wende keinen komplizierten Berechnungsschlüssel an, sondern schmeiße die Zahlen in den Raum. Der Abstand ist groß genug, als dass jedem daraufhin klar werden muss, dass die Verkaufszahlen VÖLLIG anders ausfallen.


poiu schrieb:


> Außerdem unterscheiden sich die beiden Netzteile Technisch gewaltig und nicht nur durch das Platinum vs Titanium. Beim Wirkungsgrad, Spannungsregulation und Restwelligkeit kann sich das P11 mit dem Prime überhaupt nicht messen


Ja, es ist ein tolles Netzteil. Sehr gelungen sogar. Nur interessiert das den Normaluser halt nicht genug, um dafür den Aufpreis hinzulegen. Das liegt vor allen Dingen auch daran, dass ja schon das P11 für viele ein teures Netzteil darstellt.


poiu schrieb:


> Bitte was ein Netzteil das also gar keine Lärmbelästigung durch Lüfter hat muss billiger sein als eines mit einem Lüfter, sehr ungewöhnliche Logik


Und in jedem Netzteiltestbericht der letzten Jahre zu hochwertigen Netzteilen steht, dass der Betrieb mit Lüfter und ohne Lüfter kaum bis gar nicht (je nach Modell und Test) von einander zu unterscheiden ist. Denk daran, dass es hier um ein Netzteil geht und nicht zum Beispiel um ein Notebook. Da wäre kein Lüfter per se ein Vorteil. 

Die Logik mag ungewöhnlich sein, aber sie ist immer noch eine in sich schlüssige Logik, angelehnt an die wenigen CPU-Kühler, die es in aktiver und passiver Variante gibt.

So oder so: Habt ihr noch Prime Titanium 650 in eurer Redaktion und wäret bereit, dem den Lüfter zu klauen, um zu testen, wie viel die Plattform lüfterlos dauerhaft passiv aushält? 
30 Watt Verlustleistung, die nach eurem Test bei 80% bzw. 520 Watt  erreicht werden, (Seasonic Prime Titanium im Test - Effizienz und Leistungsdaten (3/9)) sollten locker drin sein.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. November 2016)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> So oder so: Habt ihr noch Prime Titanium 650 in eurer Redaktion und wäret bereit, dem den Lüfter zu klauen, um zu testen, wie viel die Plattform lüfterlos dauerhaft passiv aushält?
> 30 Watt Verlustleistung, die nach eurem Test bei 80%, also 520 Watt, (Seasonic Prime Titanium im Test - Effizienz und Leistungsdaten (3/9)) erreicht werden, sollten locker drin sein.



Eine sehr interessant Argumentation ...

Das macht mich irgendwie auch neugierig


----------



## KempA (23. November 2016)

Hallo,

letzte Woche kam mein Strommessgeärt an. Hab dann mal Prime+Furmark laufen lassen und diese da: 520 Watt mit meinem 4 GHz-Setup und 590 mit dem 4,25 GHz-Setup.
Beim Zocken (Battlefield 1 in diesem Fall) 430 Watt mit 4 GHz (4,25 noch nicht getestet). Scheinbar ist das Dark Power Pro mit 550 Watt doch etwas unterdimensioniert
Ist zwar ärgerlich, da das Netzteil noch recht neu ist, aber ich muss mir wohl schon wieder was neues zulegen.
Was könnt ihr da empfehlen? Ich dachte an das Dark Power Pro 11 mit 750 Watt.


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2016)

Wieso?
Läuft doch.


----------



## KempA (23. November 2016)

Dachte mir eben dass es auf Dauer vllt net so gut ist das Netzteil auf Dauer so hart an der Grenze zu fahren.


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2016)

Schon komisch. Ich ziehe maximal 440 Watt mit Prime und Furmark.
In Games nicht mehr als 360 Watt.
Deine Karte muss schon echt deutlich mehr ziehen als meine, dass du da soviel durchziehst.


----------



## thoast3 (23. November 2016)

Prime + Furmark sind ja auch keine realitätsnahen Lastzustände für CPU + GPU.

Außerdem misst das Gerät ja, wie viel Strom das Netzteil aus der Steckdose zieht. Das Dark Power hat aber keine 100% Effizienz, also wird es weniger ausgelastet, als das Netzteil anzeigt.

Und was soll ich da erst sagen? Ich quäle ein 400 Watt Straight Power 10 mit einem i5-4460 und einer übertakteten R9 290


----------



## eXquisite (24. November 2016)

Das 550ger BeQuiet hat doch die gleiche Plattform wie das DPP 10 750ger und FSP lässt das NT sogar passiv laufen also abkönnen tut es das auf jeden Fall. Ein größeres NT kaufen ist daher völliger Quatsch, du hast im Grunde genommen sogar genau richtig gekauft denn alles größere wäre zu groß -> du siehst doch, deine Kiste läuft und das tuhen einige mit 800 Watt NTs die ich zu mir gebracht bekomme nicht


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2016)

thoast3 schrieb:


> Prime + Furmark sind ja auch keine realitätsnahen Lastzustände für CPU + GPU.
> 
> Außerdem misst das Gerät ja, wie viel Strom das Netzteil aus der Steckdose zieht. Das Dark Power hat aber keine 100% Effizienz, also wird es weniger ausgelastet, als das Netzteil anzeigt.
> 
> Und was soll ich da erst sagen? Ich quäle ein 400 Watt Straight Power 10 mit einem i5-4460 und einer übertakteten R9 290



Du drückst aber gut 100 Watt mehr durch als ich und das ist schon eine Menge.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. November 2016)

gestern neues Netzteil bekommen. Schaut bisher ganz gut aus, trotz dessen das es von CWT kommt. Verarbeitungsqualität ist auch erstaunlich gut, für CWT. Bin durchaus beeindruckt. Plattform schaut OKish aus...

Leider 850W geworden...

Aber schauen wir mal...


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2016)

Bekannte Plattform, die es woanders schon gibt oder was neues?


----------



## poiu (24. November 2016)

alter Kaffee war schon an der Chroma


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bekannte Plattform, die es woanders schon gibt oder was neues?



Mehr oder minder komplett neu, was noch nie dagewesenes


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Mehr oder minder komplett neu, was noch nie dagewesenes



Meine Fresse. 
Jetzt werde ich aber zum CWT Fan.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (24. November 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> gestern neues Netzteil bekommen. Schaut bisher ganz gut aus, trotz dessen das es von CWT kommt. Verarbeitungsqualität ist auch erstaunlich gut, für CWT. Bin durchaus beeindruckt. Plattform schaut OKish aus...
> 
> Leider 850W geworden...
> 
> Aber schauen wir mal...



Das ist aber nicht zufällig die neue Serie von Bitfenix ???


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. November 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht zufällig die neue Serie von Bitfenix ???


Ich weiß nicht, wovon du sprichst


----------



## poiu (24. November 2016)

Bit was, ist das neue Biersorte?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (24. November 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Bit was ist das neue Biersorte?



Ja, aber das Zeug kann man nun absolut nicht trinken


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wovon du sprichst



Whisper M?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. November 2016)

Der Empfehlung im LUXX nach, käme das vielelicht hin.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (24. November 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> gestern neues Netzteil bekommen. Schaut bisher ganz gut aus, trotz dessen das es von CWT kommt. Verarbeitungsqualität ist auch erstaunlich gut, für CWT. Bin durchaus beeindruckt. Plattform schaut OKish aus...
> 
> Leider 850W geworden...
> 
> Aber schauen wir mal...


Lass mich raten, Bitfenix Whisper M 850? 
ComputerBase
P.s.: 


poiu schrieb:


> alter Kaffee war schon an der Chroma


Schon über die Idee mit dem Prime-Spezialtest nachgedacht?


----------



## poiu (24. November 2016)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> So oder so: Habt ihr noch Prime Titanium 650 in eurer Redaktion und wäret bereit, dem den Lüfter zu klauen, um zu testen, wie viel die Plattform lüfterlos dauerhaft passiv aushält?
> 30 Watt Verlustleistung, die nach eurem Test bei 80% bzw. 520 Watt  erreicht werden, (Seasonic Prime Titanium im Test - Effizienz und Leistungsdaten (3/9)) sollten locker drin sein.



Auf Kurze Sicht passiert da gar nix, die Lebensdauer wird da nur bei eingien Bauteilen drastisch verkürzt.

Du kannst das auch an denn alten Platinum und Platinum fannles sehen das Case war luftdurchlässiger und die fanless hatten größere Kühler


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. November 2016)

Da es dass auch in 850W gibt ist es ein solches Gerät wahrscheinlich


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (26. November 2016)

Gestern den Antec TP 550C geschossen für 60€ inklusive Versand. Mit meiner 1070 kombiniert ist se überhaupt nicht laut, auch nicht bei vollast. 
Da kann man scheinbar gerne zuschlagen, wenn man nicht die 450w marke knackt


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. November 2016)

eher 250-300W Primärlast...
Und das erreichst mit 'normalen' Karten und normalen CPUs idR nur bei sehr anspruchsvollen Spielen oder Prime + Furmark...


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (27. November 2016)

Dann braucht man eigentlich ja nicht die Leute von abschrecken, das nt zu kaufen :p

Was istn eigentlich für euch "leise"?


----------



## the_leon (27. November 2016)

Leise ist für mich wenn ich es aus einem geschlossenen Gehäuse nicht heraushöre.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2016)

DeathscytheXXXG schrieb:


> Was istn eigentlich für euch "leise"?



Das ist wie beim Fußball. 
Der beste Schiedsrichter ist der, den du das ganze Spiel über nie gesehen hast.
Und exakt so verhält es sich mit dem Netzteil. Das beste Netzteil ist das, das dich glauben lässt, dass du gar keins verbaut hast.


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (27. November 2016)

Ayo, ich hab nämlich gedacht, dass Antec kreischt rum wie sonst was.
Ich kann mit leben und ich denke, die meisten anderen auch.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2016)

Ab 80% Last werden die Dinger hörbar. Darunter geht es.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. November 2016)

Ein Netzteil darf nie - niemals lauter als der Rest der Komponenten sein. 
Deswegen kriegt die halbe Netzteil Community auch nen Schreikrampf bei Netzteilen, die im Idle recht laut sind


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. November 2016)

DeathscytheXXXG schrieb:


> Ayo, ich hab nämlich gedacht, dass Antec kreischt rum wie sonst was.
> Ich kann mit leben und ich denke, die meisten anderen auch.


Kreischen nicht, eher brummen/heulen durch starken Luftstrom und eben auch Motorgeräusche. Das ganze ist, wie erwähnt, 'erst' bei ~300W Primärlast der Fall...


----------



## moreply (1. Dezember 2016)

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem E10 500w und dem P11 550w?Also rein von der Leistung und und Qualität der Spannungen.Oder nehmen die sich nicht viel?


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Dezember 2016)

P11 ist deutlich beser als das E10, in so gut wie jedem Punkt.

Aber es gibt bessere Geräte als die E10, Bitfenix Whisper M zum Bleistift...

Und hier gleich mal Test vom 550W Gerät:
Bitfenix Whisper Series 550W PSU Review - Tom's Hardware


650W haben sich die Mädels von TweakPC angeschaut:
Bitfenix Whisper M im Test
Welches gleich 'ne Rail mehr hat...

Dann kommt das 850W Gerät, noch mal von Aris:
Bitfenix Whisper Series 850 W Review | techPowerUp


750W Testsamples waren wohl gerade vergriffen, daher nur 850W *scnr*


----------



## moreply (1. Dezember 2016)

115€ für 850w ist natürlich günstig.Aber die P11 Serie ist besser oder?


----------



## Amon (1. Dezember 2016)

115€ für 850W ist günstig. Ich hab für mein 550W P11 135€ bezahlt.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## moreply (1. Dezember 2016)

Meinte ja das es günstig ist,war nur blöd formuliert .


----------



## Apollux012 (1. Dezember 2016)

Hi, habe gerade das P11 vor mir liegen.

Eine kurze Frage, da ich PCs nicht so oft zusammenbaue.

Meine Graka braucht zu Anschlüsse ans Netzteil, einmal einer 4er und einmal einer 3er Stecker. Kann ich nun vom Netzteil einmal den PCI-Express Stecker nehmen und einmal den P8/P4 Stecker. PCI-Express Kabel liefert ja den 3er Anschluss für die Graka und vom P8 Anschluss erhalte ich Saft für den 4er Stecker.

Alles richtig gemacht?

Ist es egal wo ich die Kabel im Netzteil einstecke? Also einfach die Kabel die brauche reinstecken und fertig?

Habe wie gesagt das DarkPower Pro 11 und eine GTX970 von Gigabyte.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Nicht das ich falsch verkabel und die Kiste abraucht.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Dezember 2016)

Das müssen 6pin und 8 pin vom pcie sein, der p4/p8 muss aufs mainboard.


----------



## moreply (1. Dezember 2016)

Nein P8/P4 ist für die CPU Stromversorgung auf dem Mainboard.Nimm den PCIe Strang und stecke die 6+2 Pin Stecker in deine Karte.Also einmal 6+2 Pin Pcie und 6 Pin Pcie.


----------



## Amon (1. Dezember 2016)

Da sind Kabel bei wo VGA auf den Steckern steht. Entweder nimmst du da nur eines von und steckst das in Anschluss 1 vom P11 oder du nimmst beide und steckst eines in Anschluss 1 und das andere in Anschluss 3.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2016)

Apollux012 schrieb:


> Habe wie gesagt das DarkPower Pro 11 und eine GTX970 von Gigabyte.



Für die 970 reicht ein PCIe Stang.
Einfach einen Doppelstrang nehmen an dessen Ende PCIe Stecker sind.
Den ins Netzteil einstecken und dann die PCIe stecker in die Grafikkarte stecken und fertig.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 650W haben sich die Mädels von TweakPC angeschaut:
> Bitfenix Whisper M im Test
> Welches gleich 'ne Rail mehr hat...



Wenn ich die Kabel sehe, kriege ich wieder eine Krise. 
Und das mit dem Doppelstrang PCIe Kabel ist echt ein Trend, der ärgerlich ist. Gerade bei dem Stecker am Netzteil.


----------



## Amon (1. Dezember 2016)

Man kann aber uch ruhig beide nutzen. Meine Fury habe ich auch so am laufen. Aber du hast natürlich recht, einer würde reichen.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2016)

Für die 970 reicht eine aus, die eine Rail schafft die Karte mit einem müden Lächeln.


----------



## Amon (1. Dezember 2016)

Und die andere Rail muss sich langweilen. 😆

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Dezember 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> 115€ für 850W ist günstig. Ich hab für mein 550W P11 135€ bezahlt.


Was ja auch 'ne andere (Effizienz) Klasse ist als das Whisper M.
Das geht eher in Richtung Straight Power. Und da muss man sagen, dass das Straight eher schlechter ist und nicht mit dem Bitfenix mithalten kann.

PS: ich sollte mal die RX480 einbauen, welche gerade neben meinem Bildschirm liegt.


----------



## ebastler (2. Dezember 2016)

Magst sie mir schicken? Ich bau sie gern ein 😀


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Dezember 2016)

Zu mir ist der Versand günstiger und ich hab sie nötiger


----------



## the_leon (2. Dezember 2016)

Zu mir kommt sie, du hast ja schon meinen CPU Kühler bekommen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Dezember 2016)

Ne zu mir, Stefan hat neulich einiges von mir bekommen 

Edit:
Bevor das falsch rüber kommt, ich wüsste nicht mal, was ich mit der Karte soll, hab ja selbst meine 780 und 780Ti noch nicht verbaut.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (2. Dezember 2016)

Also ich wüsste was, CF. Wozu habe ich sonst ein P10


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab derzeit keine Anwendung die mehr als die IGP oder gleichwertig benötigt, schlicht weil ich nicht zum spielen komme.


----------



## ebastler (2. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe keine iGP [emoji14]


----------



## LastManStanding (2. Dezember 2016)

Allgemeiner Diskussionsthread zu Netzteilen... 

Alllllsoooo ich hab grad gekuckt, ich hab scheinbar auch ein Netzteil. Der Propeller steht aber das Netzteil dreht sich. Und macht Strom dabei.

mmh ja..
Weiß einer wie ich bei meinem Dark Power Pro 11 750 watt die Lüfterdrehzahl auslesen kann? im UEFI unter Hardware Monitor/Fan  wird´s angezeigt etwas um 500-600 U/Min aber im windows krig´  ich nich auf den Schirm?

gruß


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Dezember 2016)

Im Notebook hab ich das, im PC auch nur in dem System, das noch in Einzelteilen rum liegt, der rest hat auch andere Lösungen...

Aber jetzt hier zu jedem System zu schreiben, was da ist, was nicht, ... das sprengt den Rahmen.


----------



## ebastler (2. Dezember 2016)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> Allgemeiner Diskussionsthread zu Netzteilen...
> 
> Alllllsoooo ich hab grad gekuckt, ich hab scheinbar auch ein Netzteil. Der Propeller steht aber das Netzteil dreht sich. Und macht Strom dabei.
> 
> ...


So weit mir bekannt ist das nicht möglich, erstens hat der verbaute Lüfter keinen Tacho, zweitens ist der nicht nach außen geführt.


----------



## LastManStanding (2. Dezember 2016)

ne eben genau deshalb bin ich irritiert. normalerweise kenn ich das auch nur das er nach ausen geführt ist oder als stecker eben bei Modular aber im UEFI zeigt er eine geschwindigkeit an hab schon alle anderen lüfter mitem finger angehalten die sinds aber nich naja gut war nur ne frage hät ja sein könn das er das übern hauptstromstecker macht...  °_° ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Dezember 2016)

Ne, das geht nicht, da spinnt was rum. Oder es ist “errechnet“


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Dezember 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Bevor das falsch rüber kommt, ich wüsste nicht mal, was ich mit der Karte soll, hab ja selbst meine 780 und 780Ti noch nicht verbaut.


Meine 290x geht nicht, die 780ti kannst du zu mir schicken


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Dezember 2016)

Gegen 170€ in Bar, gern


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Dezember 2016)

Ich würde gern ein kleines Strichle in den Betrag einfügen, wenn das geht hätten wir einen Deal [emoji14]


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2016)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> ne eben genau deshalb bin ich irritiert. normalerweise kenn ich das auch nur das er nach ausen geführt ist oder als stecker eben bei Modular aber im UEFI zeigt er eine geschwindigkeit an hab schon alle anderen lüfter mitem finger angehalten die sinds aber nich naja gut war nur ne frage hät ja sein könn das er das übern hauptstromstecker macht...  °_° ^^



Bist du sicher, dass das im Uefi angezeigt wird?
Du hast doch ein Asus Board, oder?
Also bei Asus werden nur die CPU und Fan Lüfter dargestellt, kein Netzteil Lüfter.
Woher soll das Mainboard auch die Drehzahl vom Netzteil kriegen? Es wird ja kein Signal abgenommen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Dezember 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich würde gern ein kleines Strichle in den Betrag einfügen, wenn das geht hätten wir einen Deal [emoji14]


Oh, 1701,-€ ja das hätte Style, dazu gibts dann auch die drei StarTrek Filme mit Chris Pike dazu  
Und um das Kernthema wieder einzufangen, natürlich auch zwei defekte PurePower 300W, L6 und L7.


----------



## LastManStanding (2. Dezember 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass das im Uefi angezeigt wird?
> Du hast doch ein Asus Board, oder?



Ja Asus Crosshair V Zormula-Z

Habe jeden Lüfterstecker endfernt weil das anhalten kein Ergebnis brachte.
Es ist aber keiner von den Lüftern.

naja dann wirds wohl ein Fehler sein zusammen mit dem anderen merkwürdigen Fehler wirds ein Duett.
Das er egal welche Einstellung irgendwo gemacht wird seinen Teiler nicht reduziert um Energie zu Sparen( aber das ist ein seperates Thema)

Dann bleibt´s so danke trotzdem.


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2016)

Was für ein Anschluss soll denn der Netzteil Lüfter am Mainboard sein?
Hast du da zufällig einen Case Lüfter drauf gesteckt?


----------



## LastManStanding (2. Dezember 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was für ein Anschluss soll denn der Netzteil Lüfter am Mainboard sein?
> Hast du da zufällig einen Case Lüfter drauf gesteckt?



Ne hab ich nicht! 
Deshalb hab ich ja geschrieben das ich schon ALLE Lüfter überprüft habe rausgezogen und davor sogar mal mit den fingern angehalten habe

aber passt hier nich zum Thema wenn das gar nicht der Netzteillüfter sein kann, kann ich mir das natürlich nicht  im Windows anzeigen lassen.
Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2016)

Wie gesagt, woher will das Mainboard wissen, mit welcher Drehzahl der Lüfter des Netzteils drehen?
Ohne dass du ein Kabel vom Netzteil ins Mainboard steckst -- das gab es mal beim P7 -- wirst du das nicht erfahren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab einige Netzteile, die sowas haben.


----------



## Absynthe (3. Dezember 2016)

Tag zusammen 

Ich wollt keinen extra Thread aufmachen, deshalb frag ich mal hier. Da gab es doch so einen Shop, wo man sich seine Netzteil-Kabel selber zusammenstellen konnte wie man sie will, also die sleeves mein ich. Kann mir jemand die mal sagen, ich find sie einfach nicht mehr und möchte das mal so tun


----------



## ebastler (3. Dezember 2016)

Was ist Trumps lieblings-Netzteil-OEM?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Dezember 2016)

Meinst du CableMod?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Dezember 2016)

ebastler schrieb:


> Was ist Trumps lieblings-Netzteil-OEM?


GW, hahaha


----------



## Absynthe (3. Dezember 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Meinst du CableMod?



Ja Danke ! Hatte das offensichtlich schon gefunden, war nur zu blöd den Configurator zu finden xD Wie dämlich ;D Aber dennoch danke


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Dezember 2016)

Altern Netzteile wirklich? Oder verwendet man Netzteile bis sie in Qualm aufgehen  
Netztwil zu schlecht?


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2016)

Aber schön zu sehen, dass man nicht nur hier wegen Netzteile streitet. 
Das Dilemma ist halt, dass die Leute nicht verstehen, dass ein Netzteil eben altert und nach Jahren nicht mehr das liefert, was es geliefert hat, als es neu war.
Ein PC Netzteil ist nun mal was anderes als das Netzteil, was z.B. in einer Waschmaschine steckt, die seit 20 Jahren damit läuft.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Dezember 2016)

Ja, ausserdem gibt es auch noch Gekabbel darum, wer den schlechtesten Vergleich bringt usw... 
Aber das kennt man ja, ist ja öfter so dass es genau wegen sowas eine "Schlacht" gibt. Das letzte Mal bei CB hatte der Thread dann halt mal eben 120 Beiträge oder so...


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2016)

Ist alles Postfaktisch.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (3. Dezember 2016)

Und wenn das NT hochgegeangen ist, ist es postapokalyptisch  

Ich wäre dafür den Nutzern der "kannst nutzen bis es verreckt" Bewegung, alle Schäden die das NT das erste halbe Jahr anrichtet, ersetzen zu lassen.
Man kann sich auch mit nem Montagsmodell eines bspw E10 anschmieren, aber da kann man ja etwas auf Listan setzen, die das uU ersetzen


----------



## ebastler (3. Dezember 2016)

Ich hatte auch ein Montags-V550. Aber das hat einfach bei 200W abgeschaltet nach 2 Monaten, und den restlichen PC am Leben gelassen ^^
Hatte nach 24h n Neues vor der Tür.


----------



## Aholic (4. Dezember 2016)

Ohne einen weiteren Thread zu erstellen, kann mir jemand erklären weshalb die AX760i von Corsair fast nirgends zu erhältlich sind, die AX860i hingegen schon?

Das 860i ist mir eigtl. schon too much. Sonst würde ich zum HX750i greifen, wenn sich die Verfügbarkeit in den nächsten Wochen nicht bessert


----------



## the_leon (4. Dezember 2016)

warum kein P11 oder Bitfenix Whisper?


----------



## Aholic (4. Dezember 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> warum kein P11 oder Bitfenix Whisper?


Das 750er P11?

Ich dachte, da meine bisher gesichteten Reviews der AXi und HXi ganz in Ordnung wirkten, wage ich mich mal an Corsair.

Bin jedoch allgemein was PSU's angeht, seit 2 Jahren ziemlich raus aus dem Thema. 
Spricht irgendetwas besonderes dafür, die beiden vorzuziehen? Multirail?


----------



## the_leon (4. Dezember 2016)

Die Corsair sind Singelrail, das be Quiet! und das Bitfenix sind Multirail

Auch bin ich von Corsair Netzteilen nicht sonderlich begeistert, ok ich hab selbst ein RM550X, aber das wird getauscht.

Außerdem stellt sich die Frage ob du die 750w tatsächlich brauchst.
Für welches System ist das Netzteil denn gedacht?


----------



## Aholic (4. Dezember 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Die Corsair sind Singelrail, das be Quiet! und das Bitfenix sind Multirail
> 
> Auch bin ich von Corsair Netzteilen nicht sonderlich begeistert, ok ich hab selbst ein RM550X, aber das wird getauscht.
> 
> ...



Genau, aber abgesehen von Multirail hatte ich bisher keine besonderen pro's feststellen können.

750 Watt sollten es schon sein, meine derzeitige alte 920er 1366 CPU zieht ordentlich, wenn dann noch zwei GPU's unter Wasser dran hängen, sollte das passen. Sicher würde ein gutes 600-650 er auch langen, aber die paar Euros spielen keine Rollen. Die Option brauch ich zwecks Tests und Spielkind einfach, da das Ding hin und wieder mehrere Karten versorgen muss


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2016)

Dann kauf dir das P11 mit 850 Watt. Bessere Plattform als die 550-750 Modelle.
Alternativ ein Super Flower Leadex oder EVGA Supernova G2 oder P2.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Dezember 2016)

Tausch den 920 mal gegen nen x5650 oder ähnliches, wirst dich wundern, was das spart oder an Taktpotential frei setzt.
Mit 2 Karten sind da 750 schon eher sinnig, bei viel oc auf den gpus auch mehr, die Plattform ist wirklich eher eine bessere Heizung. Hab selbst einige davon laufen.


----------



## poiu (5. Dezember 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Tausch den 920 mal gegen nen x5650 oder ähnliches, wirst dich wundern, was das spart oder an Taktpotential frei setzt.



Wollte ich auch grade schreiben, die 6 Kerner kosten nix haben geringere Leistungsaufnahme, trotz mehr Kerne und höhere Single Thread Leistung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Dezember 2016)

Die Leistung pro Takt ist gleich, wenn ist nur der Turbo, welcher da noch eher schlecht als recht funktioniert, und n bissel der Cache das Thema.


----------



## Aholic (5. Dezember 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Tausch den 920 mal gegen nen x5650 oder ähnliches, wirst dich wundern, was das spart oder an Taktpotential frei setzt.
> Mit 2 Karten sind da 750 schon eher sinnig, bei viel oc auf den gpus auch mehr, die Plattform ist wirklich eher eine bessere Heizung. Hab selbst einige davon laufen.



Selber Gedanke, genau das habe ich vor. Ich warte nur noch darauf dass einer davon wieder unter 60€ fällt 
Die 32nm Quad Xeons lassen sich ja teilweise für 7€ schießen, aber das wäre die Notlösung.

Problem bei der Plattform sind viel mehr die Boards, wenn mein R2Rampage mal irgendwann abraucht wirds deutlich teurer.


----------



## poiu (5. Dezember 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Die Leistung pro Takt ist gleich, wenn ist nur der Turbo, welcher da noch eher schlecht als recht funktioniert, und n bissel der Cache das Thema.



 hatte im Hinterkopf das der besser war zwischen den 45nm und den 32nm Versionen, mein  six core  hat trotz niedrigeren Takt denn 920 überholt.

Ist aber schon länger her das ich mit dem gespielt hab


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Dezember 2016)

Wohl wahr, aber, tipp:
Xeon E5645, auch sechs Kerne, multi 21 auf allen 6 Kernen, bclk 220 dürfte die cpu nach bisherigen Tests immer machen. Daraus würden 4620mhz resultieren, das dürfte wohl eh nicht alltagstauglich sein  
Die liegen unter 50€

Edit:
Cache, und evtl. hattest du da auch andere Effekte mit drin, wie höherem RAM-Takt, ...?
Messe beim wechsel von Gainstown auf Westmere keinen IPC Vorsprung.


----------



## poiu (5. Dezember 2016)

nee RAM war das nicht denn hatte ich eher unvertaktet um da negative Effekte auszuschließen.

Ich hab da aber nicht so super drauf geachtet 

BLC über 200 würde ich aber nicht empfehlen, wenn das echt länger laufen soll bei mir lief der 4 Kerner 5630 auch mit 230 oder so aber da heizt das teil ja nochmal ecke mehr xD


Aber im Endeffekt egal  schon aufgrund der Energie effizient lohnen die 6 Kerner wenn man die den einsetzt.

A


----------



## KempA (5. Dezember 2016)

Beim Dark Power Pro 10 soll man ja bei der Verkabelung der GPU beide PCI-Y-Kabel am NT anschließen und von jedem Y-Kabel einen PCI-Stecker in die Graka stecken.
Ist das beim DPP 11 auch so? Oder kann man beim 11er ein Y-KAbel nehmen und damit einfach die komplette Graka mit Strom versorgen?


----------



## ebastler (5. Dezember 2016)

Ein Y Kabel hängt halt nur an einer Rail und nicht an zwei. Abhängig von deiner GPU kann da schonmal ne Schutzschaltung kommen. Waren 20 oder 25A pro Rail, ne? Weiß ich nicht mehr genau.

Wie viele Kontakte hat der Stecker Netzteilseitig vom Y Kabel? 12-16?


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2016)

KempA schrieb:


> Beim Dark Power Pro 10 soll man ja bei der Verkabelung der GPU beide PCI-Y-Kabel am NT anschließen und von jedem Y-Kabel einen PCI-Stecker in die Graka stecken.
> Ist das beim DPP 11 auch so? Oder kann man beim 11er ein Y-KAbel nehmen und damit einfach die komplette Graka mit Strom versorgen?



Welche Grafikkarte ist es denn?

Beim P11 hast du Doppelstrang Kabel. Du hast also ein Kabel mit einer Buchse auf der Netzteil Seite und 2x 6+2 PCIe Stecker für die Grafikkarte.
Nutzt du das Kabel, kannst du eine 2x8 Pin Grafikkarte problemlos anschließen, aber die Karte wird dann nur von einer Rail versorgt, nicht von beiden.
Du musst dafür beide Doppeltrang Kabel anschließen und jeweils nur einen 6+2 Stecker des Strangs nutzen.
Der Nachteil ist, dass du dadurch zwei PCIe Kabel tot im Rechner herumliegen hast, was den Begriff "Kabelmanagement" lächerlich erscheinen lässt.
Leider sind Doppelstrang Kabel inzwischen bei vielen Herstellern Standard.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Dezember 2016)

Bei 2x 6Pin langt auch ein Strang.


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. Dezember 2016)

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren da ich in meinem Gehäuse (Cooltek W2) in der hinteren Kammer wenig Platz habe.
Ich hab auch ein Dark Power Pro 10 550 Watt und momentan die Karte an beide Rails angeschlossen würde auch theoretisch eine reichen?
Die Rails 3 und 4 geben ja maximal 25A aus was gute 300 Watt wären pro Rail wären, meine Karte läuft momentan auf 1100 Mhz bei 1,28 Volt.


----------



## KempA (5. Dezember 2016)

Ist eine R9 290x.
Genau das Problem, mit den 2 unbenutzten Kabel,  hab ich gehofft vermeiden zu können


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2016)

Einfach ausprobieren.
Schließ die Karte mal mit nur einem Strang an und dann schaust du mit Furmark und Prime nach, ob das Netzteil stabil Strom liefert.
Wenn ja, kannst du das so lassen. Wenn das Netzteil abschalten sollte, musst du leider den zweiten Strang dazu nehmen.

Jetzt weißt du auch, wieso ich das 850er P11 habe. 
Da reicht ein Strang immer.


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. Dezember 2016)

Puh gerade auf Tomshardware gesehen das die Matrix schon stock auf 350 Watt peaken kann das Dark Power wirds wohl ab können aber das muss dann doch mit Oc nicht sein.
Gibts denn irgendwelche bekannten Ersatzkabel mit nur einem Strang für das Dark Power Pro 10 kenne bisher nur Verlängerungen oder sau teure Sets.


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2016)

Keine Ahnung, ob die PCIe Kabel vom E10 500er ans P11 passen. 
Die wären Single Strang.


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. Dezember 2016)

Wäre doch mal einen Versuch wert im Prinzip kann ja nichts passieren, wenn der Stecker passt passt oder?


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2016)

Da würde ich lieber mal bei BeQuiet nachfragen. Die können dir das exakt sagen.
Im Schlimmsten Fall hast du einen Kurzschluss und die Grafikkarte raucht ab -- sofern das Netzteil nicht rechtzeitig genug abschaltet.

Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass ich das 850er P11 habe. Hatte ich damals ja noch wegen der zwei 780 Ti gehabt, aber mit dem Wechsel auf die 980 Ti drin gelassen.
Die eine Rail reicht locker für die Karte.


----------



## the_leon (5. Dezember 2016)

Mechanisch passen die E10 kabel


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2016)

Ich hatte mal gelesen, dass die Laufwerkskabel alle untereinander gleich sind. Aber bei den PCIe Kabeln bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## the_leon (5. Dezember 2016)

doch sind gleich, hab das letzte woche getestet 

Laufwerkskabeln sind bei L8, E10 und P11 (mehr bQ Netzteile hab ich nicht) auch gleich


----------



## ebastler (6. Dezember 2016)

Beim P11 stehen glaub die Steckerbelegungen im Manual... Schau mal ob das bei P10 und E10 gleich ist.


----------



## gorgeous188 (6. Dezember 2016)

Hat jemand mit Zugriff auf eine Chroma Interesse daran ein (aktuelles) 500W Netzteil der Firma ARLT Computer zu testen?
Ich habe nur einige vage Berichte von vor einigen Jahren gefunden, aber anscheinend gibt es noch keinen Test dazu.
Ist mir egal, ob das Netzteil dabei draufgeht, mich würde nur endlich mal interessieren, was die Teile wirklich können.

Zu den Modalitäten:
es handelt sich um eine private Aktion ohne Beteiligung der Firma
das Netzteil muss bezahlt werden, ich beteilige mich aber am Anschaffungspreis
ich kaufe das Netzteil im Laden und versende es dann in Richtung Chroma
es gibt keinen zeitlichen Rahmen, wann der Test fertig sein muss
diejenigen, die Zugriff auf eine Chroma haben schreiben mir bitte in den nächsten Tagen eine PN


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2016)

Ich glaube, dass das nicht lohnt. Letztendlich wissen wir alles, was hinten rauskommt.


----------



## drebbin (6. Dezember 2016)

Klar, alles was nicht verwertbar war [emoji38]


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Dezember 2016)

kommt drauf an, was für ein ARLT Netzteil es ist.
Die haben durchaus auch brauchbare Ware im Programm...

Und ganz ehrlich, wenn du dir das Netzteil anschaust, woran denkst du dann?550W ARLT Efficiency ATX Netzteil | Netzteile | PC-Komponenten | ARLT Computer

Kleiner Tip:
Ein 'Marken' Hersteller es ist...


----------



## br0da (6. Dezember 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich, wenn du dir das Netzteil anschaust, woran denkst du dann?550W ARLT Efficiency ATX Netzteil | Netzteile | PC-Komponenten | ARLT Computer



Xilence. 
Ne ernsthaft, sieht nach günstiger, gruppenregulierten CWT Plattform aus, vielleicht dieser GPM Kram der in den (alten) Corsair VS steckt...


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2016)

br0da schrieb:


> Xilence.
> Ne ernsthaft, sieht nach günstiger, gruppenregulierten CWT Plattform aus, vielleicht dieser GPM Kram der in den (alten) Corsair VS steckt...



Ja, sieht echt nach den Redwing Dingern aus. 

Und wenn du mal danach suchst, findest du gleich einen Post von Stefan Payne aus dem Jahre 2009.
Meine Fresse. Stefan ist schon lange da gewesen, bevor ich hinkam.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Dezember 2016)

Jop, früher gabs wohl auch noch 'nen paar von Casing Macron oder so. Aber danach schaut es jetzt nicht unbedingt aus.
Aber auch CWT ist schon ewig dabei, für ARLT gelabelt zu werden...

Bei den non modularen bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber denke, dass das auch CWT sein könnte.


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2016)

Dann schnapp dir das ARLT und klemm dich an die Chroma. 
Wir sind alle sehr neugierig.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Dezember 2016)

Auf in den Kampf!  
Kannst mein E5 gleich mitnehmen, wenn du auch einem Oszi über den Weg läufst...


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2016)

Das E5 kannst du auch so ins Klo werfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Dezember 2016)

Nein, das behalte ich. Vielleicht hab ich irgendwann wieder vor, einen PC zu verkaufen und möchte das darin enthaltene NT behalten und bastel das dann mit rein. 
Oder ich übertakte daran meinen E7400 an die 5 GHz... Wobei ich dafür wahrscheinlich eher mein Single Rail Corsair TX650V2 nehmen könnte


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2016)

Du hast zuviel Hardware zu Hause liegen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Dezember 2016)

Das stimmt wohl ^^ 
Die Hälfte könnte ich mal versetzen und mir dafür endlich die ersehnte HD7850 (HTPC) kaufen


----------



## ebastler (6. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab grad 2 komplette Haswell Systeme hier und 9 Netzteile, dazu ein Bay Trail Sys und ein halbes 775er.


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2016)

Beim halben 775er bin ich hellhörig geworden.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Dezember 2016)

In etwa so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the_leon (6. Dezember 2016)

ich hab nur 2 hashwell, ein am3, zwei 775 und 2 939
sowie ein halbes am1


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Dezember 2016)

Ja, genau so, sehr cool


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Dezember 2016)

Hab noch einen S775 und ein paar S478 er, vielleicht werde ich ein paar als Weihnachtsgeschenk los... Auch wenn es Hosentaschen kaputt macht ^^


----------



## ebastler (6. Dezember 2016)

Hab nur mehr die CPU (Xeon e3110 oder so, 2*3GHz, nothing special) da ich das dazugehörige 775er Intel Serverboard einem Freund geschenkt hab, dem seins abgebrannt ist (Chipsatz putt).

Ein Haswell sys ist zum Verkauf, das andere sollte angestrebte 900W mit Single GPU verheizen.
Aktuell sind es noch ~550-600W.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Dezember 2016)

Das Gerät hat mein Interesse geweckt: Kolink Core KL-C700 700W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich 
Mich würde interessieren, ob es ein billiges, stromhungriges(4870x2 *2 oder so) System innerhalb der Spezifikation betreiben kann... Der Preis ist ja extrem niedrig....


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2016)

Na ja, 570 Watt auf der 12 Volt Leitung. Hört sich also stark nach alter Technik an.
Frag mich aber nicht, wer der Fertiger ist. Kein Plan.
Ist aber wohl die Hausmarke von Caseking.


----------



## Philipus II (8. Dezember 2016)

Zweimal 4870X2 sind deutlich über 700 Watt unter Volllast. Das wird sicher nichts. ich persönlich würde da alles gruppenregulierte eh pauschal ausschließen.


----------



## poiu (8. Dezember 2016)

Billo Netzteile nicht empfehlenswert


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Dezember 2016)

Die geringe Stromstärke auf 12V hat mich auch stutzig gemacht.... 
Deutlich über 700W würde ich nicht sagen, meine 4870 hat zusammen mit einem E7400 und diversem klimbim kaum 300W verbraucht... Eher 250-270
Oder anderes Szenario: 
2 GTX470


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2016)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Zweimal 4870X2 sind deutlich über 700 Watt unter Volllast. Das wird sicher nichts. ich persönlich würde da alles gruppenregulierte eh pauschal ausschließen.



Weißt du denn, wer da als Fertiger hinter Kolink steckt?


----------



## Philipus II (8. Dezember 2016)

Das konkrete Modell stammt von HEC.


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2016)

Eigens entworfen oder aus dem Regal genommen?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Dezember 2016)

Naja, also prinzipiell schon mal kein Böller ^^


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Naja, also prinzipiell schon mal kein Böller ^^



Kauf es dir endlich und dann probierst du es aus.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab kein passendes System, um ein solches Gerät auszulasten und meine Chroma ist leider abgebrannt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Dezember 2016)

Dann baust du dir ne Teststation wie von ebastler


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Dezember 2016)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung was beim Enermax Revolution Duo drin steckt? 
Sonderlich der Hit scheinen die ja nicht zu sein, dem für Enermax Verhältnisse niedrigen Preis und der recht sparsamen Bestückung mit Anschlüssen zu urteilen ^^   
Ich finde die aber witzig


----------



## Philipus II (13. Dezember 2016)

Ich tippe auf Yue-Lin.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Dezember 2016)

Bitte was? Kann man das beim lokalen Chinesen bestellen? 
Nichts recycletes?


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2016)

Wenn ich nicht irre, ist das Revolution Duo von ATNG.
Review wüsste ich aber jetzt keins.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Dezember 2016)

Enermax hat noch nie was mit ATNG gemacht.
Enermax hat aber sehr wohl schon mal Yue Lin versucht (Lepa)...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Dezember 2016)

Dann muss ich wohl ein Review Sample beantragen [emoji317]  
Lepa hört sich prinzipiell schon mal ziemlich mies an...


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Enermax hat noch nie was mit ATNG gemacht.



Enermax nimmt inzwischen das, was man günstig kriegen kann.


----------



## Philipus II (14. Dezember 2016)

Mit Fortech scheinen sie einen guten Griff gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Dezember 2016)

Welche Modelle?


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Dezember 2016)

Platimax DF, AFAIR


----------



## ebastler (14. Dezember 2016)

Finde das D.F. eigentlich echt geil. Bisschen schräg gelötet, sonst gut.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Dezember 2016)

und schon einige ausgefallen, siehe den einen 'Usertest' Thread im LuXX...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Dezember 2016)

Alle Jahre wieder Wann ist ein Netzteil Tausch fallig und was ist empfehlenswert? - ComputerBase Forum tralalala


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2016)

Stefan ist ja schon wieder mittendrin.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Dezember 2016)

Erinnert mich ein wenig an Republikaner und Klimawandel. 
Entweder gibt's diesen nicht oder er hat kaum spürbare Auswirkungen.


----------



## captain_drink (16. Dezember 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Alle Jahre wieder Wann ist ein Netzteil Tausch fallig und was ist empfehlenswert? - ComputerBase Forum tralalala



Leider (oder glücklicherweise?) wird bei CB Getrolle immer gleich unterbunden, wobei man umgekehrt auch argumentieren könnte, dass mancher Beitrag dort ebenso gut als Trolling durchgehen könnte.
*Split* Wann ist ein Netzteil Tausch fallig und was ist empfehlenswert? - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Dezember 2016)

Naja, deine Beiträge strotzen ja vor Ironie und Übertreibung aber der Kerl über dir war.... Speziell


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. Dezember 2016)

Mein Beitrag ist da ebenfalls rausgesplittet wurden 

Dabei kann man doch hinten am Netzteil erkennen, wenn die Eingangsfilterung nackig ist, dass dort eine passiv PFC verbaut wurde ... Was bei diesem alten Schinken sicherlich das Fall war

Wobei Ich Stefan gestern schon prophezeit habe, dass der Post ins Aquarium wandert


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2016)

Heute geht es doch nicht mehr um Fakten. 
Wenn es gefühlt richtig ist, ist es auch in der Realität richtig.


----------



## poiu (18. Dezember 2016)

war doch schon immer so ganz besonders bei Netzteilen, du hast nur so ei nGefühl das s früher nicht so war xD


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Dezember 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieses Gerät wird bald von mir Gereviewed, dazu durfte ich mich schon in die Welt des Chroma Report lesen begeben ^^


----------



## janiogaming (23. Dezember 2016)

*wie viele watt braucht mein pc*

ich habe in meinem pc ein asus z 170 pro gaming mainboard, 1070 strix oc, den cooler master v8 cpu kühler und als cpu den intel i 5 6400 reicht da ein 600 watt netzteil????????????


----------



## Gripschi (23. Dezember 2016)

Da reicht ein gutes 500W Nt aus.

Das E10 500W wäre meine Wahl.

Andere haben bestimmt auch noch Empfehlungen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Dezember 2016)

Da langen sogar 400.
Netzteilempfehlungen Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. Dezember 2016)

Der V8 Kühler scheint nicht wo der Brüller zu sein, habe ich mal gelesen. 
Ein Fragezeichen tut seinen Job genauso gut wie 1296,36.


----------



## Sirthegoat (28. Dezember 2016)

Ich hätte mal ne Frage wie viel Festplatten / SSDs würde ihr an einem Molex Stecker mit Adaptern anschließen? Ich habe momentan 2 SSDs und 2 HHDs dran hängen an einem Stecker mit diesen Adaptern ist das beim Dark Power Pro 10 ok?


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Dezember 2016)

Da würd ich nicht mehr als 2 HDDs anschließen wollen.

Bei SSDs schauts natürlich 'nen bisserl besser aus. Ev. 4 würd ich an einen Molex anklemen wollen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (28. Dezember 2016)

Und 2 HDDs + 2 SSDs, dürften doch in der Summe weniger als 30 Watt sein?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Dezember 2016)

Im Normalfall ja,  das kann man eh schwer sagen. Kommt aufs Modell, die Nutzung und auch den Rest an, der am NT hängt.
Unter bestimmten Bedingungen sind auch 3-4 HDDs evtl. vertretbar, vor allem, wenn die eh nie gleichzeitig in Last gehen, und am restlichen Strang z.B. nichts hängt.


----------



## ebastler (29. Dezember 2016)

Kann mir wer sagen, was beim antec HCP 1200 mit den Rails 4, 7 und 8 ist? Wo zum Teufel gehen die hin? Ich vermute mal auf die modularen Anschlüsse, aber warum können die das nicht sinnvoll ins Manual schreiben?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anyway, das ist Multirail wie es sich gehört 
8 +12V Rails zu je 30A.


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. Dezember 2016)

Kann ja mal erläutern nochmal zum Verständnis es handelt sich um ein DPP10 550 Watt und ich habe bedingt durch meinen Cube wenig Platz umso weniger Kabel umso besser. Angeschlossen ist momentan eine R9 290x über 2 Rails (3/4), ein 2600k auf 4,3 Ghz getaktet und eben die 2 SSDs + 2 HDDs an einem Strang sonst hängt da eigentlich nix außer ne kleine Lüftersteuerung die aber momentan mit 3 Lüftern weniger als 1 Watt zieht denke das ist nicht so wichtig. Sollte doch kein Problem sein die 5 Volt Rail ist doch großzügig dimensioniert?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Dezember 2016)

Das geht schon, ist halt nicht ganz optimal


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab mich jetzt mal mit dem BeQuiet Support in Verbindung gesetzt um die Frage zu beantworten ob die Kabel des Straight Power 10 CM auch ans Dark Power Pro 10 passen, dort wurde mir vorgeschlagen das ich lieber den OCK nutzen soll. 
Der OCK macht doch nicht anderes als das alle 4 Rails über einen Stecker abrufbar sind das wären dann in der Summe irgendwas um die 500 Watt auf der 12 Volt Schiene? Würden die Schutzschaltungen nicht dann viel später greifen?


----------



## the_leon (30. Dezember 2016)

die Kabel passen, mechanisch und die Steckerbelegung ist auch gleich also dürfte es kein Problem geben.

Der OC Key ist dafür da um ihn zu entsorgen 

PS: Garanzei übernehme ich keine, falls doch etwas nicht funktioniert.


----------



## moreply (31. Dezember 2016)

Sind 11,50 V auf der 12 Volt Leitung normal?

Netzteil ist ein DPP 11 ca 4 Wochen alt.

Innerhalb der ATX Spezifikationen liegt es ja aber dürfte ein DPP 11 nicht besser sein?Betrieben wird eine R9 390X.


----------



## ebastler (31. Dezember 2016)

Wie hast du das denn gemessen? Wenn es eine zuverlässige Messung ist - nein.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## moreply (31. Dezember 2016)

Zeigt GPU-Z an, sind die Toleranzen so hoch?

Ich hab nen Multimeter hier wie mess ich den einen Angeschlossen Stecker?


----------



## ebastler (31. Dezember 2016)

GPU-Z kann man vergessen. Zeigt bei mir 0,5-0,6V weniger an als real anliegt bei einer 290x.

Und Multimeter sind je nach Preisklasse auch so eine Sache. Ich hatte schonmal ein 60€ Uni-T in der Hand, das 8V anzeigte bei einem Netzteil das laut meinem Fluke 12,05V ausspuckte ^^

Zum Spannung messen nimmst du am Besten einen Molex Anschluss des NT und googelst dessen Belegung.


----------



## moreply (31. Dezember 2016)

Ok interessant zu Wissen so hohe Toleranzen hätte ich nicht erwartet 

Wie soll ich den bei 4 12V Rails die Spannung messen wenn die Molex Kabel auf einer anderen laufen als die PCIe Stecker oder sind die alle gleichgeschaltet?


----------



## ebastler (31. Dezember 2016)

Die Rails sind nur getrennte Absicherungen, nicht getrennte Versorgungen. Die kommen alle aus dem gleichen Trafo und dem gleichen Gleichrichter, nur danach sind die getrennt gesichert. Haben also alle die gleiche Spannung, sofern nicht irgendwas ganz grob schiefläuft.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. Dezember 2016)

Mein 29€ Conrad Multimeter spuckt realistische Werte aus [emoji14] 
11,5 V wären zwar noch innerhalb der ATX Spezifikation, aber alles andere als wünschenswert. Schließlich lautet die Bezeichnung 12V Schiene


----------



## moreply (31. Dezember 2016)

ebastler schrieb:


> Die Rails sind nur getrennte Absicherungen, nicht getrennte Versorgungen. Die kommen alle aus dem gleichen Trafo und dem gleichen Gleichrichter, nur danach sind die getrennt gesichert. Haben also alle die gleiche Spannung, sofern nicht irgendwas ganz grob schiefläuft.



War ein Denkfehler meinerseits ich bin von getrennten Spannungsversorgungen ausgegangen .Aber dann dürfte das Netzteil deutlich größer sein.

Hab grad mal nachgemessen felsenfeste 12,06 unter Last.Also alles Super!



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Mein 29€ Conrad Multimeter spuckt realistische Werte aus [emoji14]
> 11,5 V wären zwar noch innerhalb der ATX Spezifikation, aber alles andere als wünschenswert. Schließlich lautet die Bezeichnung 12V Schiene



Das 11,50 V nicht optimal sind war mir klar deswegen hab ich ja nachgefragt  Bei einen 40€ Netzteil wär das ja noch verkraftbar aber nicht mit einem 135€ Netzteil.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. Dezember 2016)

Bei einem 40€ Gerät findest du solche Werte auch eher selten. Vielleicht bei starker Überlastung


----------



## GeForce-Lover (31. Dezember 2016)

So Jungs, neues Netzteil muss her, meins schaltet beim Furmark spielen immer ab. 

Hardware steht in der Signatur.
Was könnt ihr denn da so empfehlen?

Edith: Keine Flachbandkabel.


----------



## ebastler (31. Dezember 2016)

Du wirst hier kaum was anderes empfohlen kriegen als meine Liste in Whatsapp ^^
Würde dir immer noch zu meinem V550 raten.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GeForce-Lover (31. Dezember 2016)

Ich hätte aber gerne immer mehrere Meinungen


----------



## ebastler (31. Dezember 2016)

Mein Angebot war aber gut ^^

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GeForce-Lover (31. Dezember 2016)

50ct zu teuer


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Januar 2017)

Netzteilempfehlungen Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## kadney (1. Januar 2017)

Hallo, ich wollte mal fragen was technisch vom be quiet Pure Power 9 (500W) zu halten ist.

Und "lohnt" sich der Griff zum teureren Straight Power 10 (500W, ca. +40%) oder gar Dark Power Pro 11 (550W, ca. +96%)? 

Schöne Grüße und ein frohes Neues!


----------



## moreply (1. Januar 2017)

Erstmal Frohes neues euch allen 



kadney schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wollte mal fragen was technisch vom be quiet Pure Power 9 (500W) zu halten ist.
> 
> Und "lohnt" sich der Griff zum teureren Straight Power 10 (500W, ca. +40%) oder gar Dark Power Pro 11 (550W, ca. +96%)?
> 
> Schöne Grüße und ein frohes Neues!



Das L9 ist Gruppe und eigentlich ein überarbeitetes System Power 7 und nicht wirklich für ein neueres System geeignet.Sondern eigentlich nur für den Office einsatzt nutztbar.Das E10 hat DC-DC und ist eines der Besten in der Preisklasse.Das DPP11 ist High End und bringt nochmal bessere Technik und features mit.Für den normalen Einsatz reicht das E10 dicke.Das BitFenix Whisper M 550w ist auch einen Blick wert .Wenn das Budget knapp ist ein Corsair Vengeance 500w.

Was willst du den Betreiben?

Ich hatte vorhin die tolle Idee,die Spannungen eines Thermaltake 530w Hamburg zu testen.Beim einschalten hat aber die Primärseite einen Kurzschluss mit dem Gehäuse vom Netzteil verursacht.Leider hing das Schrott Ding aber an der selben leiste wie mein PC.Fi an Leiste und der vom entsprechenden Zimmer sind zwar Rein gesprungen. Trotzdem hab ich das Gefühl irgendwas am meinen DPP11 zerstört zu haben.Mein PC läuft normal auch unter Last. Normalerweise dürfte das DPP11 ja auch gegen sowas Abgesichert sein.Aber ist da wirklich nichts in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Januar 2017)

Über die 230v Leiste? Sehr unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## moreply (1. Januar 2017)

Das weiß ich selber aber ein ungutes Gefühl hat man immer


----------



## ebastler (4. Januar 2017)

Was ist lauter? Leadex Gold 550W oder EVGA G2 550W? Oder sind die gleich laut? 

6700K und 1070. Ich hatte beide noch nicht selbst...


----------



## the_leon (4. Januar 2017)

P11 550w is am leisesten


----------



## ebastler (4. Januar 2017)

Das will mein Kumpel aber nicht ^^

Der Moment wenn man einen (anderen) Freund einen Monat lang zu Netzteilen berät, ihm um 60€ ein 3 Monate gelaufenes V550 mit intakten Garantiesiegeln und doppeltem Kabelsatz anbietet und er dann ein gottverdammtes Powerzone kauft...


----------



## Philipus II (4. Januar 2017)

Leadex Gold und EVGA G2 sind gleich leise. Das Leadex Platinum ist aber noch leiser als die beiden.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Januar 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Der Moment wenn man einen (anderen) Freund einen Monat lang zu Netzteilen berät, ihm um 60€ ein 3 Monate gelaufenes V550 mit intakten Garantiesiegeln und doppeltem Kabelsatz anbietet und er dann ein gottverdammtes Powerzone kauft...


Zweiter Kabelsatz gesleevt? 
Mein E10 ist mittlerweile 28 Monate alt, das sollte langsam mal weg


----------



## ebastler (4. Januar 2017)

Nope, originaler. Ich musste mein erstes (Reviewsample) einschicken, das Ersatzgerät liegt nun hier und hat alle Kabel doppelt. Aber immer die normalen.  

28 Monate ist für n dezentes NT doch nicht viel?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Januar 2017)

Das war eigentlich nur eine Anspielung auf die Aussage von Threshold vor ein paar Jahren , dass BQ unbedingt das P11 rausbringrn müsse, weil sein P10 ja schon 3 Jahre alt ist. 
Für meine alte Möhre wäre sogar ein 6 Jahre altes E8 vollkommen okay


----------



## ebastler (4. Januar 2017)

Was soll ich dann mit meinem Netzteil von 2010 sagen?


----------



## Pu244 (4. Januar 2017)

Ich habe ein Seasonic X460FL von 2011 und bin damit nach wie vor hochzufrieden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Januar 2017)

Wen wunderts, der Lüfter kann ja nicht kaputt gehen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Januar 2017)

Ich denke auch, dass ich mein E10 500 nicht so schnell tausche,  ich habe ausserdem eh kein Geld für neue Hardware und ein so gutes 500W Gerät, dass bis zu 220W relativ konstant liefern muss, muss ja auch nicht getauscht werden. Zur Not habe ich ja noch genug Ersatzgeräte hier, um mein E10 zu ersetzen.


----------



## ebastler (4. Januar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wen wunderts, der Lüfter kann ja nicht kaputt gehen


Meiner oder PUs?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Januar 2017)

PUs, das FL hat keinen


----------



## ebastler (4. Januar 2017)

Ach, ups, hab das FL überlesen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Philipus II (6. Januar 2017)

Nico war wieder fleißig: GX-S und Platinum King im Test: Effiziente Preisbrecher von Cougar und Super Flower (Seite 8) - ComputerBase


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2017)

Kein Überhitzungsschutz. Schon komisch. Ein Trend?


----------



## Philipus II (6. Januar 2017)

Ne, Überhitzungsschutz war schon immer eher die Ausnahme in der Mittelklasse, nicht die Regel.


----------



## ebastler (6. Januar 2017)

Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand die OTP beim Platimax D.F. getestet?
Mir wurde auf Anfrage auch offiziell mitgeteilt es habe keine, aber wenn ich mir das Layout so ansehe bin ich fast sicher, es habe eine... Die Signalleitung vom Sensor zweigt auf Halbweg zur Lüftersteuerung ab und geht richtung Schutzschaltungs-IC. Leider habe ich die Trace dann im SMD-Multilayer-Gewimmel verloren und nicht weiterverfolgt gekriegt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Januar 2017)

Knaller ist eines von den Silverstone Geräten, die ich hier hab. Auch von Sirfa hergestellt.

Das hat mehrere(!!!) unabhängige(!!!) OTP Kreise. Eines im Infineon LLC-Resonanzwandler implementiertes, eines im PS223 implementiert.


----------



## Threshold (7. Januar 2017)

Kommt es neu auf den Markt oder ist es schon älter?


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Januar 2017)

Is das 700W Platinum Teil von denen


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (8. Januar 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand die OTP beim Platimax D.F. getestet?
> Mir wurde auf Anfrage auch offiziell mitgeteilt es habe keine, aber wenn ich mir das Layout so ansehe bin ich fast sicher, es habe eine... Die Signalleitung vom Sensor zweigt auf Halbweg zur Lüftersteuerung ab und geht richtung Schutzschaltungs-IC. Leider habe ich die Trace dann im SMD-Multilayer-Gewimmel verloren und nicht weiterverfolgt gekriegt.



Ist doch beim Leadex ne ähnliche Kiste ... Diese werden doch auch ohne OTP ausgewiesen und im Endeffekt haben sie einen Sensor unter´m Travo... In wie fern dieser den Lüfter steuert weiß ich jedoch nicht ... Evtl kann hier jemand etwas zur Lüftersteuerung/OTP vom Leadex sagen ... 

Evtl gehen die Hersteller doch auf Nummer sicher


----------



## Philipus II (8. Januar 2017)

Die allerersten Leadex hatten den Thermistor noch nicht und auch soweit ich weiß keine andere OTP-Lösung. OTP kam irgendwann später "still und heimlich" dazu.


----------



## Rolk (10. Januar 2017)

Auf zackzack gibt es neues Spielzeug. Taugen die Sharkoon SilentStorm SFX etwas?

Ich bin immer viel an möglichst kompakten mATX Gehäusen am basteln und durch den Adapter wäre das durchaus eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## the_leon (10. Januar 2017)

das 500w is baugleich zum Silverstone SFX-L Modellen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Januar 2017)

Eine durchaus interessante Diskussion über die Daseinsberechtigung des CoolerMaster Master MIJ mit interessanten Themen spielt sich im CB ab : Cooler Master und Sea Sonic: Netzteilserien zu Preisen bis 1.000 Euro neu aufgelegt - ComputerBase Forum 
So sind fremdgefertigte Netzteile doof und redundante Servernetzteile für Privatanwender mit viel Geld beispielsweise die erste Wahl


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Januar 2017)

Du sollst nicht immer in andere Foren verlinken, insbesondere solche, wo Masse statt Klasse zu zählen scheint...

Von daher sind die meisten dort nicht sehr informiert...


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2017)

Aber sonst kriege ich sowas nicht mit, da ich praktisch nie bei Computer Base reingucke.
Von daher -- weiter machen. 

Und ein Netzteil, das mit Bluetooth mit einem Handy kommuniziert, ist genau das, auf das die Welt gewartet hat.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Januar 2017)

Ich halte das Gerät zwar auch für relativ sinnbefreit, aber das sollte Leuten ungefähr zeigen, was es kostet unter weniger menschenunwürdigen Bedingungen / Billigstlöhnen zu produzieren. 
Ich selber würde nie mehr als ~200 Taler, eher weniger als 170 Taler für ein Netzteil löhnen, da meine HW eh nicht so unglaublich viel wert ist und ich den Nutzenzuwachs eines Gerätes oberhalb eines E10/Platimax D. F. als Spezialfall wegrn den Kabeln / V550-750/ Whisper M nicht brauche und bezahlen möchte.


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2017)

Für den Großteil alles User reicht ein Whisper M aus. Multi GPU geht mit den Dingern auch, gehen ja bis 850 Watt.
Und alles darüber ist halt ein netter Gag, aber braucht man nicht unbedingt.
Den Strom kannst du mit einem titanium Netzteil gegenüber einem Gold Netzteil nicht sparen, was das an Aufpreis kostet.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Januar 2017)

Das nicht, aber zumindest das Prime Titanium hat schon nen “Sabber Effekt“


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Januar 2017)

Den Prime kann ich recht wenig abgewinnen  
Einen Grund muss ich hier nicht weiter ausführen, sonst schreckt auch der Preis ab.


----------



## the_leon (11. Januar 2017)

Mein nächstes Netzteil wird wohl ein MasterWatt Maker ohne MIJ, Seasonic Prime Titanium oder Platimax D.F.

Ins Benchtable nen 1,2kw P11


----------



## Philipus II (11. Januar 2017)

Das Maker ist eher mäßig. Das kannst du von der Liste gleichmal streichen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Januar 2017)

Der werte Herr bekommt die Geräte wohl gestellt   Preis spielt wohl keine Rolle


----------



## Philipus II (11. Januar 2017)

Umsonst nimmt man natürlich alles.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Januar 2017)

Naja, aber die Fertigung in Japan kostet halt auch 'nen bisserl was...
Insbesondere wenn man _NUR_ japanische Komponenten verwendet...

Die Frage ist, ob man auch die ganze Versorgungskette erst mal aufbauen musste oder ob man da 'Regalware' nutzen kann. Dass die Bude relativ wenig Erfahrung mit ATX Netzteilen und den Anforderungen an den Endkundenmarkt hat, kommt noch dazu...

Insgesamt ist es ein recht teures Netzteil, dass wohl aufgrund der Herkunft so teuer geworden ist...


----------



## Hibble (11. Januar 2017)

Murata stellt außer Elkos sämtliche passive Bauelemente selbst her. Daher ist es doch etwas mehr als nur "Assembled in Japan", sondern auch entwickelt und größtenteils dort produziert.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Januar 2017)

Hoffentlich sind dann wenigstens die Kondensatoren japanisch bevor dann die Teapo usw. Flamer wieder rumjammern


----------



## Philipus II (12. Januar 2017)

Da sieht man mal wie die Mehrkosten für ein "fair produziertes Netzteil" ausfallen


----------



## ebastler (12. Januar 2017)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Hoffentlich sind dann wenigstens die Kondensatoren japanisch bevor dann die Teapo usw. Flamer wieder rumjammern


Wenn da alles was geht von Murata ist, dann sind da Elkos von Murata drin ^^


----------



## Pu244 (12. Januar 2017)

Angeblich sollen 40 Leute 3 Jahre lang gewerkelt haben. Wenn wir mal kurz Lohnkosten von 40.000€ je Nase zugrunde legen, dann kommt man auf 4,8 Mio €. Ich schätze das Geld sehen die nicht wieder, sofern sich das ganze nicht in einem anderen Projekt verwursten läßt.

Mein Dual PSU Adapter ist endlich angekommen, bald kann ich mein N600 zur Hilfe nehmen um die GTX 670 zusätzlich zum laufen zu bekommen.


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Mein Dual PSU Adapter ist endlich angekommen, bald kann ich mein N600 zur Hilfe nehmen um die GTX 670 zusätzlich zum laufen zu bekommen.



Kauf dir doch endlich mal ein gescheites Netzteil.


----------



## ebastler (12. Januar 2017)

40 Leute 3 Jahre? Bitte was?
Ein Bauteil pro Woche platziert?
So was wird doch normalerweise fast komplett mit Pick & Place Maschinen automatisch gebaut, außer eben in China wo der Mensch billiger ist als so ne Maschine.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Januar 2017)

Das klingt für mich nach realistischen Angaben für Entwicklung und Industrialisierung, nicht für Produktion.


----------



## ebastler (12. Januar 2017)

So komplex, dass es 3 Jahre Entwicklung erfordern würde ist ein ATX Netzteil doch auch nicht...

Alle die ich bisher gesehen habe, haben einfach die Beispielschaltung des Datenblatts übernommen für LLC und PWM sowie SR, dazu halt noch etwas Feintuning damit die Chips auch ganz gut laufen.

Klar, das ist nichts, was ein Mensch in nem Monat macht, aber auch nichts, das 3 Jahre dauern würde.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Januar 2017)

Alleine die EMV legal zu bekommen dürfte bei einer so großen Ansammlung Schaltregler locker ein Jahr verschlingen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Januar 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> So komplex, dass es 3 Jahre Entwicklung erfordern würde ist ein ATX Netzteil doch auch nicht...


...wenn man schon Erfahrungen mit ATX Geräten hat bzw nur diverse Geräte umbaut...


Wir reden hier aber von einer kompletten Neuentwicklung, mit eigenen Bauteilen...


----------



## Pu244 (13. Januar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch endlich mal ein gescheites Netzteil.



240€ für 2,5 Monate Falten und um Batman mit PhysX durchzuzocken ist etwas viel, von daher schaue ich das ich um das Seasonic Prime 850W rumkomme. Das alte Netzteil hat damals 300-350W problemlos mitgemacht, also sollten die 200W nun auch gehen. Das Teil wird natürlich intensiv vermessen und wenn etwas ist, dann weiß ich wo nachzusehen ist. Die 12V Hauptlast trägt eh mein X460FL und das ist immernoch sehr gut.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Alleine die EMV legal zu bekommen dürfte bei einer so großen Ansammlung Schaltregler locker ein Jahr verschlingen.



Das sollte jetzt kein so großes Problem sein, wenn man auf ein Metallgehäuse setzt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Januar 2017)

Pu, dann halt das Whisper M, Reicht doch dafür auch, notfalls sogar ein GX-s sofern es genug Leistung gibt.


----------



## Hibble (13. Januar 2017)

Mit EMV sind hauptsächlich die Blindanteile gemeint, die von der Netzleitung aufgenommen werden. Die elektromagnetische Abstrahlung ist erst für sehr hohe Frequenzen relevant.


----------



## Firefox83 (16. Januar 2017)

hallo

ich habe eine Verständnisfrage. Ich hatte letztens versucht eine HD7950 in meiner Kiste zu verbauen um ein paar FPS mehr heraus zu holen, aber mein Netzteil schaltete sich im Betrieb immer aus. So habe ich mir danach vom Freundeskreis ein ausgemustertes 750W Netzteil ausgeborgt. Mit dem Netzteil wollte die Kiste erst recht nicht anspringen, auch nicht in der alten PC Konfiguartion mit der GTX 460. Nach langen Tests habe ich herausgefunden, dass das 750W Netzteil und PC Kiste ohne SSD und HDD anspringt, aber mit SSD und HDD am Netz den Start verweigert. Mit dem alten Netzteil und mit der GTX 460 ging alles wieder anstandlos.

Da Aufgeben nicht in meinem Wortschatz vorkommt, habe ich weiter getestet bis mein Mainboard abgeraucht ist. ich hätte mich selbst ohrfeigen können....

hat jemand eine Idee oder eine Vorahnung, wieso das Netzteil das Spielchen mit mir machte? Kabel defekt? Netzteil defekt? Oder kann solch eine exotische Konstellation mal vorkommen?

Naja, da ich demnächst vielleicht eine Ersatz-Kiste bekommen, kann ich nochmals weitertesten


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (16. Januar 2017)

Chinakracher, alle beide, und das ohne die genauen Modelle zu kennen  
(Wobei das E7 nicht perse schlecht ist, aber das Alter kann auch das beste NT in ein Knaller verwandeln)


----------



## Firefox83 (16. Januar 2017)

können 4-7 Jahre alte Netzteile so unzuverlässig werden?

nun ja, das ausgeborgte Netzteil war dazumal auch ein gutes Marken-Netzteil und lief problemlos.

kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass Netzteile sich so stark abnutzen...


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Januar 2017)

Hängt vom Netzteil ab und was sich in der Zeit alles geändert hat...
Damals waren Gruppenregulierte Netzteile im Mainstream noch völlig OK.

Heute sind sie es aber nicht mehr, da kaum noch was die +5V Leitung belastet...


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (16. Januar 2017)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> nun ja, das ausgeborgte Netzteil war dazumal auch ein gutes Marken-Netzteil und lief problemlos.



Welcher Hersteller/Label? Intermist ist bspw auch ein "Marken"Netzteil 



Firefox83 schrieb:


> kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass Netzteile sich so stark abnutzen...



Ja, zb wenn die Kondensatoren platt sind, oder die Sicherungschips/platinen falsch bzw für die Vergangenheit implementiert sind
Oder das von Stefan angesprochene Gruppendesign


----------



## Firefox83 (16. Januar 2017)

okey, alles klar! 

besten Dank...


----------



## ULKi22 (18. Januar 2017)

Hi,

Ich dachte mir ich frage mal kurz hier nach bevor ich einen neuen Thread dafür eröffne

Ich brauche ein Netzteil für einen alten PC der noch zuhause rumsteht, weiß aber nicht wieviel Watt ich ungefähr brauche.
Verbaut ist ein AMD Phenom II X6 1055T (noch die Version mit 125W TDP), 4 oder 8GB DDR3 RAM und eine XFX HD 6870 (ca 150W) TDP, eine HDD und 2 120mm Lüfter fürs Gehäuse und ein 140er auf dem CPU Kühler.

Würde da ein 400W Netzteil reichen? Übertaktet wird der PC nicht und besonders ausgelastet auch nicht, wird nur von meiner Schwester für Office und Spiele wie Sims oder Minecraft benutzt.

edit:
Hab mal 2 Netzteile rausgesucht, und zwar das Be Quiet System Power 8 500W und Be Quiet Pure Power 9 400W. Laut technischen Daten haben beide die selbe Leistung und kosten auch das selbe.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Januar 2017)

Netzteilempfehlungen Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
Das Corsair Vengeance 400 wäre meine Idee, das dürfte auch preislich passen, und ist technisch besser als die beiden BeQuiets


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Januar 2017)

be quiet! Pure Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Nanu? Woher kommen denn die?


----------



## br0da (20. Januar 2017)

Bei den gleichen Leistungsdaten und der gleichen Effizienzangabe würde ich glatt darauf tippen, dass be quiet! da jetzt die DC-DC Raiders einkauft.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Januar 2017)

Das wäre natürlich schön, wären die PP endlich mal unabhängig reguliert. Zu dem Preis sind sie als nette Alternative für BQ Fetischisten zum Corsair Vengeance.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Januar 2017)

Wer testet?


----------



## ebastler (20. Januar 2017)

Keine Zeit


----------



## the_leon (20. Januar 2017)

Ich auch eher schlecht, bin mit AiOs und Gehäusen beschäftigt


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Januar 2017)

Ich nehme eines ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Januar 2017)

Sach dann an, obs wirklich dc-dc ist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Januar 2017)

Wenn ich die erforderlichen Teile offensichtlich sehe, ist das kein Problem für mich [emoji14]


----------



## br0da (21. Januar 2017)

Ist im Falle der Raider II Netzteile nicht schwer zu erkennen, die beiden bucks sitzen zusammen auf einem daughterboard, siehe:
jonnyGURU Forums - View Single Post - FSP Raider II with DC-DC
Kannst ja einfach ein paar Bilder posten.


----------



## poiu (21. Januar 2017)

tztz da schreibe ich nee news liest keiner 

hättet ihr auf das Foto geschaut dann gesehen 80+ Silver

ohne DCtoDC wäre ein update nicht sinnvoll, das war ja damals der größte Kritikpunkt.


----------



## Dragonskull (21. Januar 2017)

Hi,

habe mal eine kurze Frage und dachte mir, dafür braucht es wohl keinen eigenen Thread. In der Kaufberatung lese ich häufiger, dass bei älteren Netzteilen (ca. 5-6 Jahre) der Austausch der Netzteile empfohlen wird. Dies insbesondere bei günstigeren Netzteilen.

Ich habe nun kürzlich meine Grafikkarte getauscht, da bei der alten der VRAM den Geist aufgegeben hat und überlege derzeit, ob ich nach dem Erscheinen der Ryzen-CPU's nicht endlich mal auch ein Upgrade von Mainboard, CPU und RAM durchführen sollte. Durch die Threads bin ich nun etwas verunsichert, ob ich dann auch gleichzeitig einen Wechsel des Netzteils durchführen sollte / muss.

Folgendes System nutze ich derzeit:

*Gehäuse:* BitFenix Raider
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580 W
*Mainboard:* GigaByte GA-870A-UD3
*CPU:* AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,4 GHz
*CPU-Kühler:* Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 8 GB Kingston DDR3-1334
*Grafikkarte:* MSI Geforce GTX 1060 6GB Gaming X6
*SSD:* Samsung SSD 830 128 GB
*HDD:* Western Digital AV-GP 3 TB
*Soundkarte:* ASUS Xonar DS
*Maus:* Logitech G500
*Tastatur:* Logitech Illuminated Keyboard
*Bildschirm:* ASUS VS248H, 24 Zoll


Das Netzteil ist vom Mai 2012, also fast 5 Jahre alt. Und ja, es war schon immer etwas überdimensioniert?


Nun zu meinen Fragen:
1. Ist es, in meinem Fall, sinnvoll das Netzteil auszutauschen, wenn ich im Laufenden Jahr eine neue CPU einbaue?

2. Ab welchem Lebensalter sollte ich auf jeden Fall einen Wechsel in Betracht ziehen? 6 Jahre? Länger?


Ich würde mich sehr über eure Hilfe freuen


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2017)

Da es Gruppe ist, würde ich es tauschen.
Ein pauschales Alter kann man aber nicht sagen, an dem getauscht werden soll.


----------



## Dragonskull (21. Januar 2017)

Hui, das ging ja fix. Und "Gruppe" bedeutet was genau? Reichen hier die Schutzschaltungen nicht aus?

Etwas ärgerlich ist das ja schon, dabei hatte ich bereits auf ein gutes Netzteil geachtet und es ist auch wirklich sehr leise.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2017)

Es haben auch damals leider eine Menge Leute die Gruppenregulierten BeQuiet empfohlen weil sie minimalst leiser waren obwohl es schon prima DC/DC NTs von z.B. Enermax(Modu82) gab.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (21. Januar 2017)

Moin zusammen ...

Habe ich gerade durch Zufall entdeckt... 	Enermax Revolution SFX

Kann irgendwer etwas zu diesen Netzteilen sagen ???

Der SFX Markt scheint es ja derzeit nicht so toll bestückt zu sein ^^

EDIT:

BTW: Testet jemand die Enermax Revolution DUO


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2017)

Dragonskull schrieb:


> Hui, das ging ja fix. Und "Gruppe" bedeutet was genau? Reichen hier die Schutzschaltungen nicht aus?
> 
> Etwas ärgerlich ist das ja schon, dabei hatte ich bereits auf ein gutes Netzteil geachtet und es ist auch wirklich sehr leise.



Gruppe hat nichts mit Schutzschaltungen zu tun. Es geht rein um die Spannungsregulation.

Na ja, es ist nur eine Empfehlung. Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass alles bestens ist, nutze das Netzteil weiter. Deine Entscheidung.


----------



## poiu (21. Januar 2017)

Dragonskull schrieb:


> *Netzteil:* be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580 W
> *Mainboard:* GigaByte GA-870A-UD3
> *CPU:* AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,4 GHz
> *CPU-Kühler:* Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
> ...



na ja das System verursacht nichtmal 50% Belastung, ich sehe das jetzt nicht als sofort notwendigen tausch an. ggf nächsten update Zyklus tauschen aber wie gesagt nicht zwingen erforderlich das heute zu machen. 

Fünf Jahre sind halt so eine schallmauer grenze für einige, die dann aus sicherheitsgründen einen Tausch empfehlen aber ist kein in Stein gemeißeltes Gesetz


----------



## br0da (21. Januar 2017)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Habe ich gerade durch Zufall entdeckt... 	Enermax Revolution SFX
> Kann irgendwer etwas zu diesen Netzteilen sagen ???



-> Enermax surprisingly launched the Revolution SFX series
Kommt von CWT, basiert auf zwei DC-DC Wandlern für die Minor Rails und kommt mit 'high-quality Japanese capacitors' daher.
Reviews habe ich noch keine gesehen.



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> BTW: Testet jemand die Enermax Revolution DUO



Da wird leider - scheinbar vergebens - seit Release auf ein brauchbares Review gewartet. 
Von unseren beiden TweakPC'lern kommt für die beiden Geräte leider nichts: jonnyGURU Forums - View Single Post - Enermax Announces the Revolution DUO Series Power Supplies


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Januar 2017)

poiu schrieb:


> na ja das System verursacht nichtmal 50% Belastung, ich sehe das jetzt nicht als sofort notwendigen tausch an. ggf nächsten update Zyklus tauschen aber wie gesagt nicht zwingen erforderlich das heute zu machen.
> 
> Fünf Jahre sind halt so eine schallmauer grenze für einige, die dann aus sicherheitsgründen einen Tausch empfehlen aber ist kein in Stein gemeißeltes Gesetz


Der Meinung bin ich auch, die 1060 ist da kein Problem für das Gerät. Bei der nächsten großen Anschaffung, bei dir vermutlich der Unterbau, wäre der Tausch eventuell ratsam


----------



## kadney (21. Januar 2017)

Steht ein Upgrade der be quiet! "Pure Power 9" Serie bevor?

Auf Geizhals sind seit gestern "Pure Power 10" Netzteile gelistet:
pure power 10 in Netzteile Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Leistungsklassen: 300W, 350W, 400W (+CM), 500W (+CM), 600W (+CM), 700W (+CM)



> Lüfter: 120mm, 11.3-22.3dB(A) • PFC: aktiv • Anschlüsse: 1x 20/​24-Pin,  *1x 8-Pin EPS12V, *1x 4/​8-Pin ATX12V, 2x 6/​8-Pin PCIe, 6x SATA, 3x IDE,  1x Floppy • +3.3V: 24A • +5V: 15A • +12V1: 28A • +12V2: 20A • -12V: 0.3A  • +5Vsb: 3.0A • durchschnittliche Effizienz (115V): 91%, 80 PLUS Silver  zertifiziert • Formfaktor: ATX PS/​2 • Abmessungen (BxHxT):  150x86x150mm • Besonderheiten: ErP Lot 6, unterstützt "Haswell" C6/​C7  Low-Power States • Herstellergarantie: drei JahreEAN-Codes: 4260052185322
> Gelistet seit: 20.01.2017, 14:02



Zum Vergleich das PP9:


> Lüfter: 120mm, 11.4-23.7dB(A) • PFC: aktiv • Anschlüsse: 1x 20/​24-Pin,  1x 4/​8-Pin ATX12V, 2x 6/​8-Pin PCIe, 6x SATA, 3x IDE, 1x Floppy •  +3.3V: 24A • +5V: 15A • +12V1: 28A • +12V2: 20A • -12V: 0.3A • +5Vsb: 3A  • durchschnittliche Effizienz (115V): 88%, 80 PLUS Silver zertifiziert •  Formfaktor: ATX PS/​2 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 150x86x150mm •  Besonderheiten: ErP Lot 6, unterstützt "Haswell" C6/​C7 Low-Power States  • Herstellergarantie: drei Jahre


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Januar 2017)

Das Thema hatten wir etwa 15 Beiträge vor dir schon


----------



## Dragonskull (21. Januar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gruppe hat nichts mit Schutzschaltungen zu tun. Es geht rein um die Spannungsregulation.
> 
> Na ja, es ist nur eine Empfehlung. Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass alles bestens ist, nutze das Netzteil weiter. Deine Entscheidung.



Wenn ich der Meinung wäre, es wäre alles okay und keinen Input von euch gewollt hätte, hätte ich nicht gefragt 
Ich finde es schon wichtig, meine teuer gekaufte Hardware am Ende nicht aufgrund einer geringfügigen Einsparung zu "grillen", deshalb ja auch meine Frage 




poiu schrieb:


> na ja das System verursacht nichtmal 50% Belastung, ich sehe das jetzt nicht als sofort notwendigen tausch an. ggf nächsten update Zyklus tauschen aber wie gesagt nicht zwingen erforderlich das heute zu machen.
> 
> Fünf Jahre sind halt so eine schallmauer grenze für einige, die dann aus sicherheitsgründen einen Tausch empfehlen aber ist kein in Stein gemeißeltes Gesetz



Okay, dann weiß ich nun schonmal ein bisschen mehr und werde beim  nächsten Netzteil-Kauf auch nochmal den angepinnten Thread der  empfehlenswerten Netzteile bemühen. Je nachdem, wie am Ende die Preise  und mein aktuelles Budget sind plane ich wohl noch den Austausch des  Netzteils ein. Ansonsten wird halt die Anschaffung noch etwas verschoben.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (21. Januar 2017)

Dragonskull schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon wichtig, meine teuer gekaufte Hardware am Ende nicht aufgrund einer geringfügigen Einsparung zu "grillen", deshalb ja auch meine Frage



Genau dafür sind die Schutzschaltung gedacht und sollten das "grillen der Hardware" verhindern


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Januar 2017)

br0da schrieb:


> -> *censored URL*
> Kommt von CWT, basiert auf zwei DC-DC Wandlern für die Minor Rails und kommt mit 'high-quality Japanese capacitors' daher.
> Reviews habe ich noch keine gesehen.


Können wir mal aufhören, "japanische" Kondensatoren hervorzuheben?!

Denn von allen Eigenschaften, die ein Netzteil haben sollte, ist das Herkunftsland des Herstellers so ziemlich das unwichtigste "Merkmal" und einfach nur Bullshit...

Dinge wie Schutzschaltung ausreichende Dimensionierung der Leistungsbauteile, gescheite Kühler, brauchbarer Lüfter sind da deutlich wichtiger...

denn selbst bei relativ schlechten Kondensatoren reden wir hier von mehreren Jahren möglicher Nutzungsdauer...

Aber hier sind wir wieder beim Thema, dass das Teil explodieren kann, den Rechner dabei zerstören oder Feuer fangen - Hauptsache "japanische Kondensatoren" (made in China) sind drin verbaut...

Du bist doch selbst im Jonnyguru Forum unterwegs, da gabs doch letztens 'nen Thread über FETs...

Und _TROTZDEM_ gibt es immer noch Leute, die diesen Mist weiter hypen...
DAS muss jetzt nun wirklich nicht sein...

Denn nur weil "japanese capacitors" irgendwo drauf steht, macht es ein Netzteil weder langlebig/haltbar noch in irgendeiner Art und Weise besser - ganz im Gegenteil! Oft macht es das Netzteil nur schlechter...
Zumindest wenn wir hier vom unteren Preisbereich sprechen, wo man oft die Wahl zwischen Schutzschaltungen oder jap. Caps hat...

Und warum musst du gerade auf DEN verlinken?!
Jemand, der einem Super Flower Leadex und Dark Power Pro Werte im 50% Bereich gibt, den kann man einfach nicht ernst nehmen...


----------



## Pu244 (21. Januar 2017)

Normalerweise kündigt Listan doch seine Netzteile lange vorher an und jetzt wechseln sie die Serie klammheimlich, obwohl es eine große Neuigkeit ist. Mir soll es recht sein, ein weiterer Schritt auf dem Weg zu einer Welt, in der es nur brauchbare (oder sogar gut) Netzteile gibt. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Können wir mal aufhören, "japanische" Kondensatoren hervorzuheben?!



Er hat es doch schon in Anführungszeichen gesetzt, von daher regst du dich künstlich auf.


----------



## br0da (21. Januar 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Können wir mal aufhören, "japanische" Kondensatoren hervorzuheben?!



Damit ist eigentlich schon alles dazu gesagt:


Pu244 schrieb:


> Er hat es doch schon in Anführungszeichen gesetzt, von daher regst du dich künstlich auf.


Eigentlich solltest du meine Ansichten doch inzwischen so gut kennen, dass mich das Land der Herstellung eines Kondensators wenig interessiert.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du bist doch selbst im Jonnyguru Forum unterwegs, da gabs doch letztens 'nen Thread über FETs...



Genau, wo wir da grad beim Thema sind: Jetzt damit anfangen, Güte von FETs nach Herstellernamen zu bewerten, ist nicht weniger blödsinnig, als Kondensatoren nach dem Herkunftsland.
Just saying.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und warum musst du gerade auf DEN verlinken?!



Weil er eine passable News zum Thema geschrieben hat.
Passt doch schon wieder wunderbar ins Thema: Warum muss alles von Hardwareinsights verschrien werden, nur weil Teilansichten des Autors wenig verständlich sind?
Ich frage mich jedes Mal bei seiner Bewertung von Kondensatoren, wann er endlich damit aufhört, strikt nach Marken zu sortieren. Aber dennoch lese ich seine Tests, weil viel andere Information sehr gut ist.
Wozu alles konkret blöd finden, wenn für Teile doch Informationsgehalt und Quelle stimmen?

Differenzieren darf man auch abseits von Kondensatoren.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Januar 2017)

1. Ist er der Inhaber der Seite
2. macht er alle Hersteller richtig nieder - und heult dann rum, dass er von den Herstellern nichts mehr bekommt. Die Formulierungen, die er verwendet, gehen einfach mal gar nicht. Insbesondere wenn jemand CapXon Kondensatoren verwendet.
3. Sind einige Messungen, die er dort durchführt, auch manchmal etwas seltsam (z.B. bei einen der Zalman Geräte)...

Aber du kannst ja gern einen Hersteller auf ihn ansprechen, wenn du z.B. mal die CeBit besuchst...

Aber jemand, dessen Artikel mit solch unseriösen Worten beschrieben sind, der ziemlich gute Geräte wie SUper Flower Leadex, Dark Power Pro P11, Cooler Master V-Serie verreißt, und nur Geräte von einem bestimmten Hersteller gut abschneiden, muss man auf solch eine Seite verlinken?

Da gibts wohl einige andere Seiten, die es eher verdient hätten, verlinkt zu werden...
Zum Beispiel diese Seite...




Auch die Anführungszeichen helfen hier nicht wirklich, denn du hast das erwähnt und dir damit die Aussage zu eigen gemacht. Denn auch dadurch hast du das schon unnötig erwähnt. Und, wie du in diesem Thread siehst, haben Netzteile auch noch wesentlich wichtigere Bauteile. Die Kondensatoren hebt man nur so hervor, weil einige Leute meinen, darauf rumreiten zu müssen...
Dabei werden dann Dinge wie Schutzschaltungen und das ganze andere Zeugs weniger beachtet. ICH würde mir niemals anmaßen wollen, die Qualität des Netzteiles nur anhand einer Bauteilgruppe zu beurteilen (jetzt mal abgesehen vom Supervisor IC). Denn das ganze ist wesentlich umfangreicher als man denken würde. Auch die Sache mit den Kondensatoren!!
Wenn ICH jetzt 125°C Kondensatoren sehe, bekomme ich Bauchschmerzen, denn das ist kein gutes Zeichen. Denn niemand wird irgendwelche Bauteile verwenden, die nicht unbedingt gebraucht werden, insbesondere wenn das 'nen Aufpreis zur Folge hat.
Und CWT ist ja auch einer der Hersteller, der ja auch gerne am Supervisor spart.


----------



## br0da (22. Januar 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber jemand, dessen Artikel mit solch unseriösen Worten beschrieben sind, der ziemlich gute Geräte wie SUper Flower Leadex, Dark Power Pro P11, Cooler Master V-Serie verreißt, und nur Geräte von einem bestimmten Hersteller gut abschneiden, muss man auf solch eine Seite verlinken?



Über unseriöse Formulierungen stolpere ich da selten, die V-Serie hat er sicher nicht verrissen und für die Bewertung von P11 und Leadex wird im Fazit ausführlich erklärt, warum der entsprechende Award vergeben wird. Wem die kritisierten Punkte egal sind, der darf sie gern ignorieren.
Das gibt im übrigen für jedes Review, auch Fazits von Testern, die hier ein hohes Ansehen von allen erfahren, kann ich hier und da nicht nachvollziehen - ich kann aber den Test lesen und mir selbst ein Bild machen.

Wir müssen von mir aus auch gar nicht so lang drum herum reden, meine erste Anlaufstelle für gute Reviews ist er auch nicht.
Aber vergleich bitte mal den gamzezoom Redakteur und Pavel mit ihrer fachlichen Kompetenz und gamezoom verlinkst und Pavel hatest du grundsätzlich? 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Da gibts wohl einige andere Seiten, die es eher verdient hätten, verlinkt zu werden...
> Zum Beispiel diese Seite...



Offensichtlich nur von Nico Schleippmann bei cb und der Website von Enermax abgeschrieben.
Im Gegensatz scheint Pavel mit Enermax direkt Rücksprache gehalten zu haben und bietet mehr Informationen.
Und übrigens, was steht denn da in der News?


			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den verbauten Kondensatoren handelt es sich um 105-Grad-Elektrolytkondensatoren aus Japan, welche für eine bessere Langlebigkeit sorgen sollen.






Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Auch die Anführungszeichen helfen hier nicht wirklich, denn du hast das erwähnt und dir damit die Aussage zu eigen gemacht.



Nein, eben nicht. Ich habe zitiert.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und, wie du in diesem Thread siehst, haben Netzteile auch noch wesentlich wichtigere Bauteile.



Grundsätzlich als wichtiger würde ich's nicht bezeichnen, das sinnvolle Gesamtbild macht's aus.
Ein solches Netzteil mal richtig durchzurechnen und intern durchzumessen ist aber bedeutend zu viel Aufwand, dann lieber nach dem Motto TweakPC: Wir messen was hinten raus kommt, denn das ist auch das, was für den Kunden relevant ist.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ICH würde mir niemals anmaßen wollen, die Qualität des Netzteiles nur anhand einer Bauteilgruppe zu beurteilen (jetzt mal abgesehen vom Supervisor IC).



Auch beim Supervisor sollte ein bisschen mehr als Pins zählen drin sein.


----------



## kadney (23. Januar 2017)

Zum Pure Power 10:



> Der  große Unterschied ist, dass Pure Power 10 ab 400W nun auch über DC/DC  verfügt - zudem konnten wir das Netzteil noch etwas leiser gestalten.  Weitergehende Informationen findest du ab nächster Woche auf unserer  Webseite.


----------



## XBurton (23. Januar 2017)

kadney schrieb:


> Zum Pure Power 10:


Das hört sich ja richtig gut an.. mal sehen wie es sich an den Teststationen verhält.. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Januar 2017)

Woher?


----------



## kadney (23. Januar 2017)

Von be quiet auf Facebook.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Januar 2017)

Vielen Dank  
Weiss gar nicht ob ich die schon geliked habe auf FB


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Januar 2017)

Hui, ob das auch für das 300er und 350er gilt?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Januar 2017)

Was meinst du warum ab 400W dransteht? Schätzungsweise 400W aufwärts, nicht abwärts


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Januar 2017)

Wer lesen kann ist halt klar im Vorteil


----------



## gorgeous188 (24. Januar 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> prima DC/DC NTs von z.B. Enermax(Modu82)



Erwähntes Modu82 hat sich am Wochenende einen kleinen Patzer erlaubt. Eine R9 390 mit Furmark getestet. Nach eiigen Stunden ist ein Pin im 8poligen Stecker verschmort.


----------



## ebastler (24. Januar 2017)

Da tippe ich eher auf schlampig eingesteckt oder verdreckten Kontakt 
Abgesehen davon: 
1) wozu Furmark?
2) wozu mehrere Stunden Furmark? Wtf?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Januar 2017)

War wohl etwas kalt im Zimmer


----------



## ebastler (24. Januar 2017)

Da lass ich Folding @ Home laufen. Ist sinnvoller und heizt auch gut, aber ohne die Hardware zu töten ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Januar 2017)

Lach, ja gut, geht auch 
Ich stell einfach die Heizung an.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. Januar 2017)

Dann bist du falsch in diesem Forum. Ich starte Heaven und Prime oder spiele Mafia 3


----------



## Philipus II (24. Januar 2017)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Erwähntes Modu82 hat sich am Wochenende einen kleinen Patzer erlaubt. Eine R9 390 mit Furmark getestet. Nach eiigen Stunden ist ein Pin im 8poligen Stecker verschmort.


Das ist wahrscheinlich kein Patzer des Netzteils. Der Stecker ist für 150 Watt spezifiziert. Werden mehr als 150 Watt abgerufen wird der Stecker außerhalb des vorgesehenen Bereichs betrieben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Januar 2017)

Phil, real ist die Steckverbindung über diese Stecker, abseits von PCIe, eigentlich höher spezifiziert. Das dürfte nicht der Grund sein. Es sei denn, der Stecker war ausgeleiert, und es gab nen Luftspalt zwischen zwei Kontaktflächen.


----------



## ebastler (24. Januar 2017)

Die Stecker sine einfach *******


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es haben auch damals leider eine Menge Leute die Gruppenregulierten BeQuiet empfohlen weil sie minimalst leiser waren obwohl es schon prima DC/DC NTs von z.B. Enermax(Modu82) gab.



1. Gilt das nur für Revision 1 des Modu 82+, nicht aber für die Revision 2 aka Modu 82+ II, welches Gruppenreguliert ist.
2. War die 82+ Serie nicht DC-DC geregelt sondern via sog. Mag AMp Schaltung die kleineren bereit gestellt.

Die ersten Enermax Netzteile mit DC-DC waren die fetten Revolution 82+ AFAIR. Wenn mich nicht irre...


----------



## Pu244 (24. Januar 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Da tippe ich eher auf schlampig eingesteckt oder verdreckten Kontakt
> Abgesehen davon:
> 1) wozu Furmark?
> 2) wozu mehrere Stunden Furmark? Wtf?



Damit testest du die thermische Stabilität des Systems und die elektrische des Netzteils, besonders in Verbindung mit Prime 95. In diesem Fall hat es ein negatives Ergebnis geliefert.


----------



## ebastler (24. Januar 2017)

Mit Furmark? Naja. Mein altes System hat mit Furmark + Prime 650W aus der Dose gezogen, im Firestrike Combined 400W.

Das ist wie wenn ich mein Auto im Leerlauf 10min auf 6000rpm heulen lasse um zu testen ob der Motor eine Fahrt zur Eisdiele packt...


----------



## iGameKudan (24. Januar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Lach, ja gut, geht auch
> Ich stell einfach die Heizung an.


Eigentlich dürfte es doch wie bei meinem S2011-System bei dir reichen den PC einzuschalten, so ein S1366-System dürfte im Leerlauf doch schon ausreichend heizen... 

Wahrscheinlich sparen wir durch unsere PCs aber sogar eher laufende Kosten, ich habe in diesem Winter bisher nicht ein einziges Mal meine Heizung anwerfen müssen.


----------



## alexk94 (24. Januar 2017)

Ich habe ein kleines nerviges Problem. Kann Spulenfiepen entstehen, wenn sich Kabel vom Netzteil in der Nähe der Grafikkarte befinden oder diese berühren? Das Fiepen höre ich auf der Höhe der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Januar 2017)

IGK, ne, der E5620 mit der 750GTX ist zu sparsam, das langt nicht.


----------



## YuT666 (24. Januar 2017)

Das Tagan SuperRock (500W Version) müsste doch eigentlich ein brauchbares NT  (gewesen) sein, oder?


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2017)

Vor etwa 10 Jahren, ja.

Heute: nein.


----------



## YuT666 (24. Januar 2017)

Ja, dürfte etwa 2008 gewesen sein.

Gibt es ein brauchbares aktuelles Low-Budget NT für einen Rechner, der nur fürs Surfen und normale Office-Tätigkeiten verwendet werden würde (keine Games, keine ausufernden Multimediaaktivitäten)? Also wirklich nur für die simpelsten Sachen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2017)

Xilence Performance A+.
Xilence Performance A+ Serie 430W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Erwarte in der Preisklasse aber keine Perfektion.


----------



## YuT666 (24. Januar 2017)

Klar, dass sowieso nicht. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2017)

Vermutlich reicht auch das 300 Watt Pure Power.
be quiet! Pure Power 9 300W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kostet aber schon mehr, ist aber leiser.


----------



## YuT666 (25. Januar 2017)

Wären das FSP Hexa+ oder das Corsair VS350 auch noch ok?

Edit: Ok, dass Hexa kannst vergessen ...


----------



## Pu244 (26. Januar 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Das ist wie wenn ich mein Auto im Leerlauf 10min auf 6000rpm heulen lasse um zu testen ob der Motor eine Fahrt zur Eisdiele packt...



Eher um zu testen ob der Motor die Drehzahl packt, wobei Autovergleiche (wie hier) oft hinken.

Der FurMark ist absolut sinnvoll und sollte, wie Prime, bei keinem Stabilitätstest fehlen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Januar 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Eher um zu testen ob der Motor die Drehzahl packt, wobei Autovergleiche (wie hier) oft hinken.



Einen Motor im Leerlauf auf 6000rpm hochjagen ist aber nicht damit vergleichbar, wenn du mit dem Auto so schnell fährst, dass das Fahrzeug im höchsten Gang mit 6000rpm dreht und eine dann entsprechende Geschwindigkeit hat.
Und wo das Netzteil da noch rein passt, weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## poiu (26. Januar 2017)

YuT666 schrieb:


> Klar, dass sowieso nicht. Danke für den Tipp.



kannst das Xilence nehmen ist ok sonst wird es eng, gibt das Cooler Master G450M, Corsair Vegance und die be quiet Pure Power 10 sind in anmarsch


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Januar 2017)

Wobei bei letzterem noch keiner zu 100% sagen kann, ob die empfehlenswert sind


----------



## poiu (26. Januar 2017)

Schon das neue  Thermaltake gesehen 

Thermaltake Toughpower Grand RGB 650W Gold 003 - TweakPC.de


Alles wird besser mit RGB




Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wobei bei letzterem noch keiner zu 100% sagen kann, ob die empfehlenswert sind



 einer schon


----------



## ebastler (26. Januar 2017)

Und ich sage immer noch dass RGB in Netzteilen 100% unnütz ist


----------



## poiu (26. Januar 2017)

Aber es ist Bunt und in Farbe


----------



## ebastler (27. Januar 2017)

Die Farbe leuchtet unten an den Staubfilter...


----------



## poiu (27. Januar 2017)

wieso man kann das auch drehen 

der punkt ist nicht was wir toll finden, du testest nicht für dich 

 ich find bling bling seit fast einem Jahrzehnt als absoluter unsinn und digitale Nt auch 

sondern was die Leute wollen und kaufen, wir müssen da unabhängig bleiben, von mir aus können die da einen kuckkuck einbauen ist mir doch wayne


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Januar 2017)

Ich fand die weiße Beleuchtung am Antec Edge toll. So sieht man den PC wenigstens bei Nacht


----------



## Kusanar (27. Januar 2017)

poiu schrieb:


> Aber es ist Bunt und in Farbe






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Farbe ... und Bunt!


Ich häng übrigens immer noch an der Reparatur von meinem alten DPP P7 fest. Hab momentan keinerlei Zeit für irgendwas ... aber spätestens im Sommer wird wieder der Lötkolben geschwungen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2017)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich fand die weiße Beleuchtung am Antec Edge toll. So sieht man den PC wenigstens bei Nacht



Wenn er brennt, siehst du ihn auch.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Januar 2017)

Jemand n paar ideen für n Gerät, das n kleinen Server möglichst effizient im Idle versorgt? Sollte unter 60€ bleiben, beim Amazon (Gutschein) zu haben sein.
Darüber lohnt es nicht, da es dann mehr als 5 Jahre halten müsste... Das aktuelle hat mit der gleichen Hardware etwa 5w mehr Verbrauch als mit nem Platinum Fanless.


----------



## poiu (29. Januar 2017)

vielleicht gibts beim erscheinen der PP10 die PP9 reduziert bei Amazon?

sonnst halt die Xilence Performance A+  oder schau nach denn neuen Cooler Master


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Januar 2017)

Welches neue CM meinst?


----------



## poiu (30. Januar 2017)

Nachfolger der B Seire Masterwatt lite


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2017)

Und da haben wir ein Review des neuen Pure Power P10. 
be quiet! Pure Power 10 CM im Test


----------



## Philipus II (1. Februar 2017)

Das PG-Signal stimmt nicht und bleibt beim Hold-Up-Test zu lange aktiv. Rest schaut gut aus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Februar 2017)

Naja, 1,5ms würd ich schon als Toleranz eingestehen...


----------



## Philipus II (1. Februar 2017)

Es sind streng genommen 2.5 ms. Denn eigentlich muss das PG-Signal eine ganze Millisekunde vor dem Verlassen des Toleranzbereichs der Spannungen weg. Aber ich gebe dir recht: Das ist mehr unschön als ein echtes Problem.


----------



## EastCoast (4. Februar 2017)

Alternate hat gerade eine Aktion zum 25-jährigen Jubiläum laufen. Da gibt es auch ein paar interessante Netzteile zum kleinen Preis. Cooler Master V550 für 81,90€, V850 für 124,90€ oder das Enermax Platimax DF 500W für 97,90€.
mit PC-Netzteil Produkttyp Jetzt gunstig kaufen'!' '|' ALTERNATE.de

Ist aber natürlich auch viel Meeeh dabei.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Februar 2017)

Und wieder den nächsten 'Reviewer's Bullshit' gefunden.

Clickt einfach mal druff:
Nippon Chemi-Con Corporation / Aluminum Electrolytic Capacitors

Ich glaub, ihr seht schon, was ich meine...


----------



## moreply (6. Februar 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und wieder den nächsten 'Reviewer's Bullshit' gefunden.
> 
> Clickt einfach mal druff:
> Nippon Chemi-Con Corporation / Aluminum Electrolytic Capacitors
> ...



Magst du es mir erklären ?


----------



## Amon (6. Februar 2017)

Auf dem Phone leider schlecht zu lesen.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Februar 2017)

Wo wir grad bei Reviews sind 
Schaut mal in mein Review Debüt rein   :
[Lesertest] Xilence Performance A+ 730- massig Leistung für 60 Euro?


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Februar 2017)

moreply schrieb:


> Magst du es mir erklären ?



Wechselspannungs Stromfestigkeit ist bei den 85°C Modellen _DEUTLICH_ höher.
Im Normalfall um die 500mA Differenz, Worst Case ists um die 1A.

Also schon ein richtig heftiger Unterschied.

Der Umkehrschluss wäre, dass man nicht einfach sagen kann, dass ein 85°C Modell schlechter und ein 105°C Modell besser wäre.
Das kommt immer drauf an!

Normalfall = SMQ vs. KMR/KMQ


----------



## Amon (6. Februar 2017)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wo wir grad bei Reviews sind
> Schaut mal in mein Review Debüt rein   :
> [Lesertest] Xilence Performance A+ 730- massig Leistung für 60 Euro?


Das blöde Telefon will das nicht laden...Ich guck später zu Hause mal rein.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## br0da (6. Februar 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wechselspannungs Stromfestigkeit ist bei den 85°C Modellen _DEUTLICH_ höher.



Wie bereits drüben von anderen erwähnt ist hier in der Tat der direkte Vergleich per Datenblatt schwammig bis unmöglich.
Natürlich ist die Belastungsfähigkeit eines Kondensators durch Ripple Strom bei bereits 105°C geringer als bei 85°C.

Gut möglich, dass die 400V 390µF Versionen von KMQ und SMQ bei gleichen Nebenbedingungen gleichem Ripple Strom standhalten können bzw. versagen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Februar 2017)

nein, ist quatsch, was er sagte.
Denn das steht eben NICHT im Datenblatt von den von mir erwähnten Kondensatorenmodellen.

Ich habe das aber auch bei Yageo/Teapo bei einigen Serien im Datenblatt gesehen (AFAIR SEK), auch bei Nippon Chemicon.
Aber eben *NICHT bei Typen für 'Switch mode Power Supply'* wie eben Teapo (=Yageo) LQ, Nippon Chemicon KMR, KMQ.
Da findest unter 'Ripple Current Multiplier' eben KEINE Temperatur, nur Frequenz!
Das gibt es durchaus, das ist richtig, aber, wie erwähnt, nicht bei den von mir erwähnten Typen.

Temperaturkoeffizient beim Ripplestrom wird z.B. bei der Teapo SEK Serie angegeben und beträgt etwa 1.4...
Selbst mit diesen Multiplikatoren sind die 105°C Kondensatoren nicht besser. 

Was du aber auch bedenken solltest ist, dass es gar keine 105°C Kondensatoren für Motoren gibt - nur 85°C...


----------



## br0da (7. Februar 2017)

Die Ripple Current Multipliers Tabellen für SMQ, KMQ und KMR von NCC sind allesamt identisch.
Den Unterschied macht man dann bei den Standard Ratings aus, wo Einheit (Arms), Temperatur als Nebenbedingung (85°C vs. 105°C) und Frequenz (120Hz) angegeben sind.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Februar 2017)

br0da schrieb:


> Die Ripple Current Multipliers Tabellen für SMQ, KMQ und KMR von NCC sind allesamt identisch.


Richtig und da gibts nur Frequenz, nicht aber Temperatur.
Gleiches auch bei Teapo LH und co, Auch hier gibts nur Frequenz Multi Tabellen. 
Bei der SE und SEK Serie hingegen auch Temperatur Tabellen...

Die Frage ist doch, _WARUM_ gibt der Hersteller bei den 'normalen' Kondensatoren eine Temperaturtabelle an, bei den 'Snap In Bulk Capacitors" aber nicht....


----------



## br0da (7. Februar 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Richtig und da gibts nur Frequenz, nicht aber Temperatur.



Die Tabelle mit den Multiplikatoren gilt aber nur dem Zweck, den Rated Ripple Current Wert aus den Standard Ratings zu multiplizieren, falls man z.B. in einem Sekundärfilter eher mit Störfrequenzen im Bereich der 10kHz statt 120Hz rechnen muss, dann erhält man nach der Multiplikation - mit in diesem Fall 1,41 - einen, für seine Schaltung, passenderen Anhaltspunkt.
Dass der Basiswert dabei noch immer vom Temperatur Rating abhängig ist, ändert sich nicht.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch, _WARUM_ gibt der Hersteller bei den 'normalen' Kondensatoren eine Temperaturtabelle an, bei den 'Snap In Bulk Capacitors" aber nicht....



In den Datenblättern von NCC SMQ, KMQ und KMR ist wie gesagt die Abhängigkeit zur Temperatur noch immer gegeben, weshalb es da keine zusätzlichen Angaben braucht.
Magst du mir konkret sagen, bei welchen Serien du da die Unterschiede im Datenblatt siehst? Kann sein, dass du das schon getan hast und ich es nur überlesen. Aber ich habe noch nicht in sonderlich viele Cap-Datenblätter tiefer rein gelesen und erinnere mich an Multiplikatoren mit Temperaturangaben.

Edit: Ich sehe gerade, drüben hast du unter anderem Teapos SE Serie angeführt: Da ist das Spiel doch das gleiche. Verträglicher Ripplestrom bei 105°C und 120Hz angegeben, wer mit anderen Frequenzen rechnet, bekommt wieder eine Tabelle mit Multiplikatoren.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Februar 2017)

br0da schrieb:


> Edit: Ich sehe gerade, drüben hast du unter anderem Teapos SE Serie angeführt: Da ist das Spiel doch das gleiche. Verträglicher Ripplestrom bei 105°C und 120Hz angegeben, wer mit anderen Frequenzen rechnet, bekommt wieder eine Tabelle mit Multiplikatoren.


Richtig und bei den SE(K) gibt Teapo (Yageo) einen Temperature Multiplikator für den Ripplestrom an. Bei den LH, LQ und ähnlichen aber nicht.

Sorry, aber ihr redet hier einfach Unsinn!
Auch Nippon CHemicon sagt ähnliches wie ich..

In dem al-technote-e-161001.pdf steht nämlich explizit drin:


			
				Nippon CHemicon schrieb:
			
		

> There are *some products* that can accept a higher ripple current than the rated value providing that ambient temperature Tx is lower than the upper limit of the category temperature range.


Und wenn dem so wäre, warum denkst du, dass sie den 'Ripple Current Multiplier' für die Temperatur bei diesen Modellen nicht angeben? Sowohl Yageo (=Teapo) als auch Nippon Chemicon...

Sorry, aber IHR behauptet hier einfach irgendwas, bleibt aber jeglichen belastbaren Beleg schuldig. Selbst die Hersteller sehen das anscheinend anders als ihr...
Der Yageo Katalog ist hier relativ eindeutig, denn der gibt 'Ripple Current Multiplier' für die SE und auch SEK Serie an, _NICHT_ aber z.B. für LH und LQ.
Das ist also eben NICHT allgemeingültig sondern nur bei bestimmten Serien zutreffend, nicht immer.

Oh und btw: 
die Kondensatoren, die man für Motoren vermuten würde, sind auch bei Nippon CHemicon als 85°C Typen ausgelegt...

Und auch bei den SEK sind für 105°C deutlich geringere Werte angegeben, die selbst mit Multiplikator bei 85°C eher dem des SE entsprechen...

So und jetzt schau dir mal den E-cap_2011.pdf Katalog von Yageo an.
Auf Seite 106 findest du die LH Serie, 105°C und so weiter. _KEIN_ Multiplikator für Temperatur angegeben, NUR Frequenz. Ripple Current für dien 400V/390µF 30x45mm Typen: 1.42A, für die anderen beiden 1,55A.
Auf Seite 96 ist die LH Serie angegeben, wieder _KEIN_ Multi für Temperatur, nur Frequenz. Ripple Current 1,95 für den 30x40, für den 30x35 2.15A.
Gleiches gilt auch für LC und LV Serie.

Jetzt schauen wir mal auf die SP Serie (just 4 phun) und was sehen wir da? Temperature Coefficient unter 'Multiplier for Ripple CUrrent'., gleiches für SE, SEK, SB und so weiter.

Und jetzt kommt ihr an und behauptet, dass das generell der Fall wäre?! 
*WARUM gibt man diesen Wert denn nicht auch für die 'Large Can Aluminium Capacitors' an?*
Vermutlich, weil es dort eben NICHT zutrifft!

Das wird nämlich auch bei den ganzen Low Impedance/Low ESR Kondensatoren wie der SC Serie, SJ und so weiter, nicht angegeben...
Sehr wohl aber für die SZ Serie (Ultra Low ESR)...
Und das sogar mit verdammt hohen Faktoren (1.7 für 85°C, 2.1 für 65°C), ST und SD wieder nicht, genau wie SL, 
AUch SU hat keinen Temperatur Koeffizienten, SW auch nciht. Und dann sind wir schon bei LH angekommen...

Denn insgesamt findest du 'Temperature coefficient' auch nur 9 mal in dem Dokument...

Von daher:
*belege bitte deine Behauptung!*
Denn das ist nicht mehr als eine Behauptung, die nach intensivster Suche eben NICHT dem entspricht, was die Kondensatoren Hersteller sagen, ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## br0da (8. Februar 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Auch Nippon CHemicon sagt ähnliches wie ich..
> 
> In dem al-technote-e-161001.pdf steht nämlich explizit drin:
> [...]



Ja, das ist doch im Grunde nichts anderes als das, was wir dir versuchen, zu verdeutlichen. 
Durch die Filterung des Ripple Stroms erwärmt sich der Kondensator, was das maximale Ripple Current Rating beeinflusst.
Entsprechend können in Datenblättern von Kondensatoren, die als Nebenbedingung des Ripple Current Ratings nur 85°C Tx angeführt haben, höhere Werte auftauchen, als bei Kondensatoren, für die diese Angabe bei bereits 105°C gilt.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> [...] warum denkst du, dass sie den 'Ripple Current Multiplier' für die Temperatur bei diesen Modellen nicht angeben?



Das ist nicht mein Bier.
Ich arbeite mit dem, was da ist. Und das sind für die benannten Serien eben leider keine Daten.
Und damit sind wir gleich beim nächsten Punkt:



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sorry, aber IHR behauptet hier einfach irgendwas, bleibt aber jeglichen belastbaren Beleg schuldig.



Falsch.
Wie gesagt, ich beziehe mich hier nur auf vorhandene Daten, *du* liest zwischen den Zeilen. Vielleicht interpretierst du auch zu viel in meine Aussagen, weil du dich ggf. ein wenig verrannt hast; aber um das mal zu festigen:
Was ich im Datenblatt von NCCs SMQ, SMR und KMR sehe, sind Ripple Current Ratings mit unterschiedlichen Nebenbedingungen. Ergo: Ich sage, diese Werte sind so also ohne weiteres nicht vergleichbar.
Dieses weitere, was die Werte vergleichbar möchten könnte, fehlt.
Somit bleibe ich bei meiner These, die hiermit auch erst einmal belegt ist.
Dass du die Werte dennoch korrekt in einen Zusammenhang bringen kannst, musst *du* mir belegen.

Du hast vollkommen recht, dass es entsprechende Tabellen auch für die Umrechnung zu unterschiedlichen Temperaturen gibt, was den Vergleich dann möglich macht - kannte ich nicht, danke dafür!
Aber jetzt aus dem nicht vorhanden Sein solcher Tabellen bei anderen Serien irgendetwas zu interpretieren, ist was du tust und was dich mir um einen Beleg schuldig macht. Nicht anders herum.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> So und jetzt schau dir mal den E-cap_2011.pdf Katalog von Yageo an.
> [...]
> Auf Seite 96 ist die LH Serie angegeben, wieder _KEIN_ Multi für Temperatur, nur Frequenz. Ripple Current 1,95 für den 30x40, für den 30x35 2.15A.
> [...]
> ...



Bitte? Nein, wo das denn? Jetzt sind wir wieder an dem Punkt, wo du mir irgendwelche Worte in den Mund legst.
Oben ist klar gestellt, dass ich nichts anderes tat, als darauf hinzuweisen, dass dein Vergleich hinkt, da du zwei Angaben mit unterschiedlichen Nebenbedingungen vergleichst, als wären diese nicht vorhanden. Punkt.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> *WARUM gibt man diesen Wert denn nicht auch für die 'Large Can Aluminium Capacitors' an?*
> Vermutlich, weil es dort eben NICHT zutrifft!



Vermutlich. Siehst du, du bist, wer hier zwischen den Zeilen liest, und wer entsprechend zu belegen hat.
Für Datenblätter gibt's (leider!) keine Norm, da kann jeder Hersteller die Daten reinschreiben, die er reinschreiben will. Und er kann es auch lassen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Februar 2017)

*Belege doch endlich mal die Behauptung!*

Ich hab mir die Mühe gemacht, nach dieser Behauptung zu suchen und mehr Infos dartüber zu finden, aber eben NICHTs gefunden. Wenn dem so ist, wie ihr behauptet, ja warum gibts dann keine Infos darüber?! UNd warum sagt dann selbst Nippon CHemicon, dass das nur für einige Serien zutrifft?

Die schreiben SOME, nicht MOST oder ähnliches...

Also komm jetzt nicht mit irgendwelchen ausflüchten oder ähnlichem, ich will jetzt ein *belastbares Dokument sehen*, in dem genau das, was ihr behauptet habt, zutrifft. Und nicht irgendwelche Ausflüchte. Denn mir scheint, dass das, was ihr behauptet, bei modernen Serien eben NICHT zutreffend ist!

Denn warum sollte sich auch Yageo die Mühe machen, den Temperaturkoeffizienten z.B. bei der SZ Serie anzugeben, nicht aber bei SC, SJ?!
Das macht keinen Sinn!

Das einzige, was Sinn ergeben würde, ist, dass der Hersteller dieser Kondensatoren eben NICHT möchte, dass man den angegebenen Ripplestrom bei max. Temp überschreitet!!
Und das, was man bei max. Temp angibt, als maximum unter jeder Temperatur ansieht. Sonst hätt man ja schließlich 'nen Temperaturkoeffizienten angegeben!


----------



## br0da (8. Februar 2017)

Ah jetzt verstehe ich, was du belegt haben willst.
Der Effekt der Erwärmung beim Ripple Filtern wird z.B. im von dir bereits zitierten al-technote-e-161001.pdf Dokument beschreiben:


			
				NCC schrieb:
			
		

> Since an aluminum electrolytic capacitor has a larger tanδ than other types of
> capacitors, the capacitor produces more internal heat when a ripple current flows
> through it. The temperature rise due to this heat may significantly affect the lifetime of
> the capacitor. This is the reason why ripple current ratings are specified for capacitors


Das lässt sich auch durch das Verhalten eines Kondensators im Wechselstromkreis erklären, Restbrumm ist ja nichts anderes als davon entsprechende Restanteile.
Dazu sollte das Internet genug Infos bereit halten, alternativ gibt's auch eine Menge analoge Lektüre zu dem Thema, denke ich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Februar 2017)

...was aber nicht eure Behauptung, dass Ripple Current steigen darf, wenn Kondensator unter Nenntemperatur belegt...

Da könnte es ja z.B. einige chemische/physikalischen Dinge geben, die solch eine Einstufung verhindern könnten.


----------



## br0da (8. Februar 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...was aber nicht eure Behauptung, dass Ripple Current steigen darf, wenn Kondensator unter Nenntemperatur belegt...



Für diese Behauptung fühle ich mich auch nicht verantwortlich, auch glaube ich nicht, diese im LUXX gelesen zu haben.
Nach dieser müsste ein 105°C Typ ja bei 105°C dem maximalen Ripple Strom widerstehen können, dem ist ja aber eben nicht so.
Alles worum es geht ist, dass keiner von uns dreien sagen kann, ob ein NCC SMQ, KMR oder KMQ bei Tx = 45°C mehr Ripple Current verträgt, als ein Teapo LH.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Da könnte es ja z.B. einige chemische/physikalischen Dinge geben, die solch eine Einstufung verhindern könnten.



Physikalisch lässt sich das Verhalten eines Kondensators im Ripple Strom wie gesagt über ein Verhalten im Wechselstrom erklären.
Im Wechselstrom sorgt der ständige Wechsel der Polarität dafür, dass die Dipole im Dielektrikum des Kondensators in Schwingung geraten, da sie ihre Ausrichtung immer mit der Polarität / dem Potential zwischen den Polen wechseln.
Durch dieses Schwingen wird Energie freigesetzt, um genau zu sein Wärmeenergie.

Wenn jetzt ein Ripple Strom einen Kondensator durchfließt, sorgt dieser für Ladung und Entladung, was nichts anderes als eine Änderung des Potentials zwischen den Polen des Kondensators bedeutet; auch hier geraten die Dipole je nach Potential unterschiedlich stark in Schwingungen, was auch wieder für nichts anderes als ein Freisetzen von Wärmeenergie bedeutet.
Diese unerwünschte, minimale Leitfähigkeit des Dielektrikums ist nichts anderes als der Verlustwiderstand eines Kondensators, den du auch als ESR kennst.


----------



## poiu (8. Februar 2017)

ihr hat zuviel freizeit  ich besorge euch sample könnt ihr sinnvoll nutzen


----------



## ebastler (9. Februar 2017)

Ich hab 4 hier und keine Zeit 😥


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Februar 2017)

Ich nehm dir welche ab [emoji14]


----------



## ebastler (9. Februar 2017)

Komm vorbei und hilf mir mit dem Testen ^^


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Februar 2017)

Gerne, von hier aus fährt sogar ein Zug durch ^^


----------



## br0da (9. Februar 2017)

Da die (nicht vorhandene) OTP  des Enermax D.F. hier mal im Gespräch war:
Enermax EPF500AWT Protection Features
Ihr habt vollkommen recht, spätestens jetzt kann man sagen, dass das Gerät einfach zu teuer ist.
Selbst mit den single sleeved cables als einziges Kaufargument würde ich mir das zweimal überlegen...


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2017)

Hat das mal einer getestet, was tatsächlich passiert, wenn OTP nicht vorhanden ist und das Netzteil weiter aufheizt?
Brennt es dann tatsächlich?


----------



## br0da (9. Februar 2017)

Ich würde sagen das ist sehr fallspezifisch, aber die Möglichkeit, dass da buchstäblich was abraucht, ist sicherlich da.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2017)

br0da schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen das ist sehr fallspezifisch, aber die Möglichkeit, dass da buchstäblich was abraucht, ist sicherlich da.



Also, jetzt brauchen wir da mal eine freiwilligen Netzteil Tester.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Februar 2017)

Ein guter Augenblick, um die OTP des Xilence Performance A+ zu testen  
Man hat ja schon danach verlangt


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2017)

Aber bitte mit Video. 
Ich will sehen, wie hoch die Flammen schlagen.


----------



## ebastler (9. Februar 2017)

Ich würde gerne Mal ein paar Böller testen die aktuell noch verkauft werden, aber will kein Geld für ausgeben :/ Aber Böller wird mir kein Hersteller freiwillig sponsern, oder? 😁

Wobei meine Lastbank nur bis ~800W geht (angenommen die Ausgangsspannung bricht nicht ein), damit platzen eben nur die ganz gammligen.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Februar 2017)

So ein 550W-Netzteil für 12,90 (hatte so ein Teil mal in einem Sockel AM3-System mitm Athlon II X2 250 und einer GTS250 1GB... Das war aber noch aus einer Zeit, wo ich meine PCs nicht selber gebaut hatte) platzt sicher auch bei 300W. 
VORSICHT ! - Billig Netzteile aus Fernost...

Gibt leider keine Fotos mehr. Aber gefühlt war es leichter wie ne 0,5L Energydrink-Dose.


----------



## ebastler (9. Februar 2017)

Mein 14,90€ Netzteil ist top


----------



## Amon (9. Februar 2017)

Kann ein Netzteil überhaupt zu warm werden? Also mir ist bis jetzt noch nie untergekommen dass ein Netzteil überhitzt hätte.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Kann ein Netzteil überhaupt zu warm werden? Also mir ist bis jetzt noch nie untergekommen dass ein Netzteil überhitzt hätte.



Das geht wunderbar,
Lass mal 2-3 Jahre ins Land laufen und die Katzen haaren jährlich. Da ist das Netzteil schnell mal dicht, der Lüfter schaufelt schwer, nichts geht mehr durch, das Netzteil erhitzt sich und keine Sicherung greift.
Der Staub, die Haare, die dann im Netzteil sind, entzünden sich und weil der Rechner neben der Gardine steht, brennt die Bude einfach aus.


----------



## Amon (9. Februar 2017)

Ok, an Tiere und so habe ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Liegt aber auch wohl daran dass meine Katze keine Chance hat in die Nähe des Rechners zu kommen.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2017)

Müssen auch keine Katzen sein.
So ein Hamster ist schnell mal ausgebüchst. 
Und dann eben das übliche Getier mit mehr als 4 Beinen. Ich hab schon alles mögliche an toten Tieren in einem Netzteil gefunden.


----------



## Amon (9. Februar 2017)

Ich glaube ich sollte mal öfter in mein Netzteil gucken... 😉

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich sollte mal öfter in mein Netzteil gucken...



Wenn der Hamster plötzlich verschwunden ist und die Katze ein Alibi hat, solltest du schauen, ob sich im Netzteil ein Fellball befindet.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Februar 2017)

br0da schrieb:


> Alles worum es geht ist, dass keiner von uns dreien sagen kann, ob ein NCC SMQ, KMR oder KMQ bei Tx = 45°C mehr Ripple Current verträgt, als ein Teapo LH.


Und im Datenblatt steht nunmal, dass der max. Ripplestrom bei den 85°C Typen größer ist, ohne dass ein Temperaturkoeffizient angegeben ist.

*Worum zur Hölle gings in dieser blöden Diskussion nochmal?!*
Richtig, darum, dass ein 105°C Kondensator ja unter gar keinen Umtänden, niemals nie nicht *schlechter als ein 85°C sein kann*, aber genau das ist ja anscheinend der Fall!
Und der Worstcase bei 390µF/400V Nippon CHemicon sind nunmal 1A Differenz zwischen dem stärksten (85°C) und dem schwächsten (105°C) Kondensator. ~1,4A vs. 2,4A.

Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass die *pauschale Verurteilung von 85°C Caps einfach Blödsinn ist?*



br0da schrieb:


> Da die (nicht vorhandene) OTP  des Enermax D.F. hier mal im Gespräch war:
> Enermax EPF500AWT Protection Features
> Ihr habt vollkommen recht, spätestens jetzt kann man sagen, dass das Gerät einfach zu teuer ist.
> Selbst mit den single sleeved cables als einziges Kaufargument würde ich mir das zweimal überlegen...


War doch von Anfang an klar. Warum hast du was anderes geglaubt?!

Das perverse ist ja, dass es einige Netzteile gibt, die *ZWEI unabhängige OTP Kreise* implementiert haben. Mit dem Infineon LLC Resonanz Chip...
Und das 750W Silverstone Platinum ist eines von denen mit zwei OTP Kreisen. Das SX700-LPI ein weiteres...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Februar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Müssen auch keine Katzen sein.
> So ein Hamster ist schnell mal ausgebüchst.
> Und dann eben das übliche Getier mit mehr als 4 Beinen. Ich hab schon alles mögliche an toten Tieren in einem Netzteil gefunden.


Kleiner Tipp: So ein Marderabwehr Ding könnte sich vielleicht als hilfreich erweisen


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2017)

Da ist mir doch glatt was ins Gesicht gesprungen. War aber keine Katze. 
Super Flower Leadex II Gold im Test


----------



## br0da (10. Februar 2017)

Das ist doch jetzt ein schlechter Scherz, Stefan. 
Stehen wir jetzt wirklich wieder ganz am Anfang?



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und im Datenblatt steht nunmal, dass der max. Ripplestrom bei den 85°C Typen größer ist, ohne dass ein Temperaturkoeffizient angegeben ist.



Aber darum geht's doch von Anfang an. Mit der Tatsache, dass in den Datenblättern eben verschiedene Temperaturangaben für die Ripple Current Ratings stehen, haben wir das Fass hier aufgemacht.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> *Worum zur Hölle gings in dieser blöden Diskussion nochmal?!*
> Richtig, darum, dass ein 105°C Kondensator ja unter gar keinen Umtänden, niemals nie nicht *schlechter als ein 85°C sein kann*, aber genau das ist ja anscheinend der Fall!




Jetzt habe ich wirklich keine Lust mehr. Links rein, rechts raus?
Du zitierst mich doch direkt über diesem Satz an der Stelle, wo ich klar stelle, um was es hier geht:


			
				broda schrieb:
			
		

> Alles worum es geht ist, dass keiner von uns dreien sagen kann, ob ein NCC SMQ, KMR oder KMQ bei Tx = 45°C mehr Ripple Current verträgt, als ein Teapo LH.


_____________________________________________________________


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und der Worstcase bei 390µF/400V Nippon CHemicon sind nunmal 1A Differenz zwischen dem stärksten (85°C) und dem schwächsten (105°C) Kondensator. ~1,4A vs. 2,4A.



Und wieder alles auf Anfang: Und diese Werte sind noch immer *nicht ver.gleich.bar.*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass die *pauschale Verurteilung von 85°C Caps einfach Blödsinn ist?*



Das können wir, die Aussage passt zwar nicht zur Diskussion, aber ich stimme ihr zu.
Gerne können wir sie auch erweitern: Pauschale Verurteilung von einem jeden Cap ist Blödsinn.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> War doch von Anfang an klar. Warum hast du was anderes geglaubt?!



Weil ich gerne auf fundierte Tests warte.
Z.B. Corsair bekommt auch ihre Website selten in den Griff, was Schutzschaltungen angeht.
Oder die OTP der Leadex von SF damals...


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Februar 2017)

Doch, wir können sagen, welcher Kondensator bei 45°C mehr Ripplecurrent verträgt: Der Teapo LH/Nippon SMQ, denn so steht das in dem Datenblatt.

Die Behauptung, dass man den Ripplestrom nicht vergleichen kann ist Lächerlich und kam von euch. Denn gerade in dem von mir erwähnten Yageo Dokument sind *Temperatur Koeffizienten angegeben*, sofern zutreffend!

Dass es bei einigen Kondensatoren keinen Temperatur Koeffizienten gibt, nur Frequen, ist euch wohl entgangen. Ebenso dass es an der Konstruktion des Kondensators liegen kann, dass das ganze so ist und der Temperaturkoeffizient eben *NICHT immer anwendbar ist* wird von EUCH geleugnet...




br0da schrieb:


> Und wieder alles auf Anfang: Und diese Werte sind noch immer nicht ver.gleich.bar.


Dann belege doch deine Behauptungen endlich mal!

Im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich meine Behauptungen so gut es ging belegt!
Und in KEINEM Datenblatt, dass ich erwähnte, steht ein Temperaturkoeffizient für den Ripplestrom drin.

Ergo *muss es so verglichen werden, wie es in dem Datenblatt steht!*



br0da schrieb:


> Oder die OTP der Leadex von SF damals...


...nicht vorhanden war und erst in späteren Modellen hinzugefügt wurde...

Jemand sagte mal, dass man mit der Unschuldsvermutung bei Netzteilen eher vorsichtig sein sollte und etwas erst dann empfehlen sollte, wenn es als brauchbar getestet wurde...


----------



## br0da (10. Februar 2017)

Gut, ein letztes Mal, dann ist mein Geduldsfaden gerissen und ich habe auch keine Lust mehr auf diesen Kindergarten, wo nur noch immer gleiche Phrasen wiederholt werden.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Denn gerade in dem von mir erwähnten Yageo Dokument sind *Temperatur Koeffizienten angegeben*, sofern zutreffend!



Auch mit rot  ändert sich nichts an den Tatsachen, dass
a) keine Temperatur Koeffizienten im Teapo LH Datenblatt stehen und
b) keine Temperatur Koeffizienten im NCC KMR, KMQ oder SMQ Datenblatt stehen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dass es bei einigen Kondensatoren keinen Temperatur Koeffizienten gibt, nur Frequen, ist euch wohl entgangen.



Wtf nein!
Genau das ist das Problem, warum Werte aus den Datenblättern von LH, KMR, KMQ und SMQ nicht verglichen werden können.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ebenso dass es an der Konstruktion des Kondensators liegen kann, dass das ganze so ist und der Temperaturkoeffizient eben *NICHT immer anwendbar ist* wird von EUCH geleugnet...



Ich habe Nippon zitiert.


			
				Nippon schrieb:
			
		

> Since an aluminum electrolytic capacitor has a larger tanδ than other types of
> capacitors, the capacitor produces more internal heat when a ripple current flows
> through it. The temperature rise due to this heat may significantly affect the lifetime of
> the capacitor. This is the reason why ripple current ratings are specified for capacitors


Ich kann dir Wikipedia zitieren:


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Eine der Gleichspannung überlagerte Wechselspannung bewirkt in einem Kondensator Lade- und Entladevorgänge. Diese bewirken einen Effektivstrom, der über den äquivalenten Serienwiderstand (ESR) des Kondensators eine Verlustleistung erzeugt, die in Wärme umgesetzt wird. Der Kondensator erwärmt sich.


Rippelstrom – Wikipedia
Und ich habe dir sogar auf physikalischer Ebene erklärt, warum sich ein Kondensator bei Rippledurchfluss erwärmt.
Ergo:



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dann belege doch deine Behauptungen endlich mal!



Entweder du kannst oder willst nicht lesen und verstehen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich meine Behauptungen so gut es ging belegt!



Auf auf in die Opferrolle. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und in KEINEM Datenblatt, dass ich erwähnte, steht ein Temperaturkoeffizient für den Ripplestrom drin.



Ah, das Problem wurde erkannt! 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ergo *muss es so verglichen werden, wie es in dem Datenblatt steht!*



Mit dem was im Datenblatt steht, kann aber nicht verglichen werden, die Gründe stehen in diesem und quasi jedem anderen Beitrag zu dem Thema vorher.
Und ja, die sind auch belegt, s.o.!



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...nicht vorhanden war und erst in späteren Modellen hinzugefügt wurde...



Meines Wissens nach verkauft SF das Gerät aber noch immer offiziell ohne OTP?



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Jemand sagte mal, dass man mit der Unschuldsvermutung bei Netzteilen eher vorsichtig sein sollte und etwas erst dann empfehlen sollte, wenn es als brauchbar getestet wurde...



Vollkommen korrekt.


----------



## Philipus II (10. Februar 2017)

Jep, OTP kam bei den Leadex still und leise. Offiziell nur bei Leadex II und Titanium sowie den 1600/2000W. Real verfügen aber auch die Gold und Platinum über OTP.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Februar 2017)

br0da schrieb:


> Auch mit rot  ändert sich nichts an den Tatsachen, dass
> a) keine Temperatur Koeffizienten im Teapo LH Datenblatt stehen und
> b) keine Temperatur Koeffizienten im NCC KMR, KMQ oder SMQ Datenblatt stehen.


Richtig und das bedeutet dann, dass man die Werte 'as is' nutzen muss -> max. Ripplestrome das, wo im Datenblatt steht, ohne 'erhöht sich mit niedriger Temperatur'.




br0da schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem, warum Werte aus den Datenblättern von LH, KMR, KMQ und SMQ nicht verglichen werden können.


Dann sag doch, wie man die vergleichen kann und red nicht um den Brei herum!



br0da schrieb:


> Ich habe Nippon zitiert.
> 
> Ich kann dir Wikipedia zitieren:
> 
> ...


...sind das Dinge, bei denen es eher um die Lebensdauer von den Typen geht, das aber NICHT belegt, dass diese Caps bei niedrigen Temperaturen höhere Rippleströme vertragen...

Und genau _DARUM_ geht es doch die ganze Zeit!

Was zur Hölle nutzt mir der 105°C Cap, wenn ich 2A Ripplestromfestigkeit brauche?! EBEN...



br0da schrieb:


> Mit dem was im Datenblatt steht, kann aber nicht verglichen werden, die Gründe stehen in diesem und quasi jedem anderen Beitrag zu dem Thema vorher.
> Und ja, die sind auch belegt, s.o.!


und womit soll man das dann vergleichen?! 

Und wovon redet ihr überhaupt die ganze Zeit?!


*belege doch mal, dass die 105°C Kondensatoren auch 2A Ripplestrom (oder mehr) vertragen können!!*
Aber genau DAS tust ja gerade nicht...

Auch bei dem, was du gepostet hast, geht es mehr um die Lebensdauer der Kondensatoren, im Klartext sagt das eher aus, dass man bei der Temperatur auch die Erwärmung des Kondensators beachten soll, nicht aber, dass die 105°C Caps mehr zulassen...

Ich vertehe echt nicht, was ihr überhaupt wollt. Außer gewaltsam widersprechen, dass 85°C Kondensatoren z.T. sinnvoller als 105°C Typen sind...


----------



## br0da (11. Februar 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dann sag doch, wie man die vergleichen kann und red nicht um den Brei herum!



Dafür braucht man einen Temperatur Koeffizient - den gibt's hier aber nicht.
Darum geht's schlicht und ergreifend nicht, und man lässt es bleiben.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...sind das Dinge, bei denen es eher um die Lebensdauer von den Typen geht, das aber NICHT belegt, dass diese Caps bei niedrigen Temperaturen höhere Rippleströme vertragen...



*Das* ist aber mal eine deutlich logischere Schlussfolgerung, als aus zwei Werten mit unterschiedlichen Nebenbedingungen ohne Umrechnungstabelle zu schließen, dass man sie so vergleichen kann.
Der Link von Jonny drüben zeigt dir auch nichts anderes.
Und hier ein weiteres Hersteller Dokument: https://en.tdk.eu/download/530704/5...62122e90c/pdf-generaltechnicalinformation.pdf (Achtung, Deeplink!)


> 4.3 Temperature dependence of the ripple current capability
> According to the Arrhenius law, the capacitor's life expectancy is strongly related to its core temperature.
> Hence, the maximum permissible temperature rise above ambient temperature *and the
> associated maximum permissible ripple current depend on the ambient temperature.*
> ...


Scroll in dem Dokument auch mal auf Seite 24 zu Figur 17, das Abfallen dieser Graphen mit steigender Ta kannst du ja wohl kaum bestreiten?



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> und womit soll man das dann vergleichen?!



Man lässt es und lässt sich nicht zu reißerischen Behauptungen verleiten, die auf Apfel-Birnen-Vergleichen basieren.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> *belege doch mal, dass die 105°C Kondensatoren auch 2A Ripplestrom (oder mehr) vertragen können!!*
> Aber genau DAS tust ja gerade nicht...



Es gibt sogar Serien, die (annähernd) die 2A @105°C ertragen. Z.B. der MXG von Rubycon in deinem Silverstone für 390µF und 470µF @400V oder auch von Nippon der KMQ mit 390µF Kapazität und 400V Voltage Rating.
Aber worauf es für diese "Diskussion" ja ankommt: Schau doch mal im E-cap_2011.pdf die Temperatur Koeffizienten von S5, SS, SH, SP, SB und SN an; allesamt mit 1,2 oder 1,4 positiv. Das tut nichts anderes als weiter untermauern, dass 105°C Typen mit einer Ta, die auf 85°C abgesunken ist, mehr Ripple Strom widerstehen können, als @105°C Ta.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Februar 2017)

br0da schrieb:


> Dafür braucht man einen Temperatur Koeffizient - den gibt's hier aber nicht.
> Darum geht's schlicht und ergreifend nicht, und man lässt es bleiben.


O RLY?!
Das sag ich doch die ganze Zeit. WO ist also jetzt DEIN Problem?!



br0da schrieb:


> *Das* ist aber mal eine deutlich logischere Schlussfolgerung, als aus zwei Werten mit unterschiedlichen Nebenbedingungen ohne Umrechnungstabelle zu schließen, dass man sie so vergleichen kann.
> Der Link von Jonny drüben zeigt dir auch nichts anderes.
> Und hier ein weiteres Hersteller Dokument: https://en.tdk.eu/download/530704/5...62122e90c/pdf-generaltechnicalinformation.pdf (Achtung, Deeplink!)
> 
> Scroll in dem Dokument auch mal auf Seite 24 zu Figur 17, das Abfallen dieser Graphen mit steigender Ta kannst du ja wohl kaum bestreiten?


...und auch da steht nur "For most Types", was wieder den schluss zulässt, dass das nicht immer der Fall ist...




br0da schrieb:


> Man lässt es und lässt sich nicht zu reißerischen Behauptungen verleiten, die auf Apfel-Birnen-Vergleichen basieren.


Das ist nur eine Behauptung von dir, die nicht auf Fakten basiert...

Die Datenblätter von Yageo/Teapo und Nippon CHemicon sagen was anderes aus...

Die Beispiele von mir, das Antec und insbesondere das/die NMB Netzteile wurden ja auch von euch ignoriert, weil nicht sein kann/was nicht sein darf, stattdessen wird (mal wieder) sinnlos auf dem Primärkondensator rumgeritten, obwohl der im 230VAC NEtz bei PC-Netzteile total irrelevant ist....
Und der bessere schlicht Geldverschwendung...



br0da schrieb:


> Es gibt sogar Serien, die (annähernd) die 2A @105°C ertragen. Z.B. der MXG von Rubycon in deinem Silverstone für 390µF und 470µF @400V oder auch von Nippon der KMQ mit 390µF Kapazität und 400V Voltage Rating.


Ja, annähernd 2A, die 85°C 400V/390µF schaffen bis zu 2400mA...




br0da schrieb:


> Aber worauf es für diese "Diskussion" ja ankommt: Schau doch mal im E-cap_2011.pdf die Temperatur Koeffizienten von S5, SS, SH, SP, SB und SN an; allesamt mit 1,2 oder 1,4 positiv. Das tut nichts anderes als weiter untermauern, dass 105°C Typen mit einer Ta, die auf 85°C abgesunken ist, mehr Ripple Strom widerstehen können, als @105°C Ta.


Sag mal, *liest du überhaupt, was ich schreibe?!*
Das ist doch genau das, was *ich schon vor ein paar Beiträgen geschrieben habe!!*
Du hast nur zufällig die Serien erwähnt, die ich nicht erwähnte, die SE, SEK, SZ wären, womit du *die 6 erwähntest, die ich nicht erwähnt hab*, SRYSLY?!

Und jetzt zeige mir mal den Temperaturkoeffizienten von dem Teapo LH oder LQ. Darum geht es doch die ganze Zeit in dieser Diskussion, die von dir erwähnten und auch SE, SEK und SZ sind irrelevant!

Oh und übrigens:
SE und SEK sind auch ungefähr vergleichbar, wenn man jetzt einen SEK nimmt und das mit dem Temperaturkoeffizienten multipliziert, dann kommt man oftmals genau da raus, wo man mit dem SE wäre...

Und die Möglichkeit, dass der 85°C Kondensator ganz anders konstruiert wurde, so dass hier deutlich höhere Rippleströme möglich sind, wird von dir bzw euch auch ignoriert.
ZUmal die ganzen 'Ultra HIgh Ripple Current' Modelle fast nur nur als 85°C Modelle vorhanden sind...
Also wo wir dann von 10A Ripple Current reden (z.B: RWL) ...


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Februar 2017)

Oh, gerad was interessantes in 'nem Panasonic Dokument gefunden:


			
				Panasonic Datasheet of TS-UP series schrieb:
			
		

> **Use of Temperature ripple current Multipliers may Limit life to the hours specified for maximujm operating temperature


Kurz: Es ist also völliger Lötzinn einen 105°C Cap zu nehmen, um ihn dann mit dem Ripple Current Multiplikator zu betreiben - da kann man auch gleich 'nen 85°C Cap nehmen.

So und was wolltet IHR noch mal genau?!

Und da bei dem der Temperature Ripple Multiplier angegeben ist:
E91F401VSN391MR65T United Chemi-Con | Mouser Deutschland

Bei dem aber nicht:
EKMQ401VSN391MR40S United Chemi-Con | Mouser Deutschland

Lässt das nur den Schluss zu, dass der Hersteller damit sagen will, dass der Temperatur Ripple Multiplikator eben NICHT zutrifft, auch wenn du das behauptet hast.

Dazu die Info aus dem Panasonic Datenblatt, ergo: machts keinen Sinn die 105°C Caps über ihren im Datenblatt erwähnten Ripple Strom zu belasten, da das *die Lebensdauer dramatisch reduziert* und man letztendlich gleich zu 'nem 85°C Cap hätte greifen können.

Womit bewiesen wäre, dass meine ursprüngliche Behauptung, nämlich, pauschal zu behaupten, dass 105°C Caps besser wären, bestätigt wurde


----------



## br0da (11. Februar 2017)

Wo ist die Pippi Langstrumpf Musik?
_"...ich mach mir die Welt, widewide wie sie mir gefällt..."_
Ernsthaft, ich versuche persönliche Noten immer aus Diskussionen heraus zu halten und glaube auch, dass mir das im Regelfall ganz gut gelingt - so ein Ego wie das deine ist mir aber noch nicht untergekommen. 
Wenn's keinen Ausweg mehr gibt, werden halt einfach mal die Standpunkte vertauscht. 




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das sag ich doch die ganze Zeit. WO ist also jetzt DEIN Problem?!



Stimmt, das sagst du ja die ganze Zeit, dein Account heißt ja auch broda und meiner Stefan Payne... Ach ne, war doch anders rum. Egal. 
Wenn ich dich dezent an den Start dieses Disputs erinnern darf:


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Clickt einfach mal druff:
> Nippon Chemi-Con Corporation / Aluminum Electrolytic Capacitors
> Ich glaub, ihr seht schon, was ich meine...


Und dann folgte deine Interpretation:


			
				Stefan Payne schrieb:
			
		

> Wechselspannungs Stromfestigkeit ist bei den 85°C Modellen _DEUTLICH_ höher.
> Im Normalfall um die 500mA Differenz, Worst Case ists um die 1A.


Oder nochmal das Zitat aus dem Luxx:


			
				Stefan Payne schrieb:
			
		

> Dass der Ripplestrom von einem 400V390µF Teapo LH bei etwa 2A liegt, erwähnst ja auch nicht. Genau so wenig wie der Zustand, dass der gleiche KMR mal eben 500mA weniger zulässt. Also wir reden hier von 1,95-2.15A Ripplecurrent beim Teapo LH vs. 1.49A oder 1,55A (je nach Größe natürlich).
> Ein Nippon SMQ wäre übrigens im gleichen Bereich wie der Teapo LH...


Merkst du, wie lächerlich das ist, wenn das ganze Streitgespräch niedergeschrieben ist?



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das ist nur eine Behauptung von dir, die nicht auf Fakten basiert...



Jupp, inklusive dem Link von Jonny ist's auf vier Quellen belegt.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die Beispiele von mir, das Antec und insbesondere das/die NMB Netzteile wurden ja auch von euch ignoriert, weil nicht sein kann/was nicht sein darf, stattdessen wird (mal wieder) sinnlos auf dem Primärkondensator rumgeritten, obwohl der im 230VAC NEtz bei PC-Netzteile total irrelevant ist....



Mir geht's auch um nichts anderes, auf das du gern ablenken würdest; ich wurde nur durch deinen Link und deine Interpretation der Nippon Caps getriggert.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sag mal, *liest du überhaupt, was ich schreibe?!*
> Das ist doch genau das, was *ich schon vor ein paar Beiträgen geschrieben habe!!*



Nicht rumschreien sondern Zitat her.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und die Möglichkeit, dass der 85°C Kondensator ganz anders konstruiert wurde, so dass hier deutlich höhere Rippleströme möglich sind, wird von dir bzw euch auch ignoriert.



Ist ja auch im Gegensatz zu unseren Aussagen irgendein Blödsinn, den du ohne Beleg in den Raum wirfst.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Oh, gerad was interessantes in 'nem Panasonic Dokument gefunden:
> [...]



Zeig mal das Datenblatt komplett her.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und da bei dem der Temperature Ripple Multiplier angegeben ist:
> E91F401VSN391MR65T United Chemi-Con | Mouser Deutschland
> Bei dem aber nicht:
> EKMQ401VSN391MR40S United Chemi-Con | Mouser Deutschland
> Lässt das nur den Schluss zu, dass der Hersteller damit sagen will, dass der Temperatur Ripple Multiplikator eben NICHT zutrifft, auch wenn du das behauptet hast.



Es gibt ja auch keinen, wie soll er da zutreffen?
Genau das gleiche Spiel nochmal, lass das interpretieren des nicht vorhanden seins und nimm einfach hin, dass du nicht wissen kannst, was der KMQ bei 85°C mitmacht.
Funfact: Oben hast du dir doch noch meine Aussage zu eigen gemacht, dass man ohne Temperatur Koeffizient nicht vergleichen kann - hier unten ist dann wieder "der einzig Schluss", dass der Wert bei 105°C generell gültig ist. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Womit bewiesen wäre, dass meine ursprüngliche Behauptung, nämlich, pauschal zu behaupten, dass 105°C Caps besser wären, bestätigt wurde



 So wenig Verständnis ich auch gerade für dich habe, aber *das* wolltest du glaube ich nicht sagen...


----------



## Gripschi (11. Februar 2017)

Hallo, was haltet ihr von diesem NT?

Mein Cousin hat das mit nem FX6000 irwas und einer gt630 gekauft. Da soll dann mal als Gpu etwas Richtung 7950 rein.

Ich persönlich bin skeptisch aber am Ende sein Bier.

Möchte halt sagen: Habs dir gesagt.  

Fg


----------



## Gripschi (11. Februar 2017)

Das Bild. Irwie fehlte es oben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Februar 2017)

Uff, das sieht aus wie ein uralt gruppenreguliertes Netzteil aus der P3 Ära.
Das ist allein vom 12V Bereich her murks.

Das geht nicht.
Bitte etwas vernünftiges kaufen.
Netzteilempfehlungen Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2017)

Das ist ein Linkworld Netzteil.
Sofort in die Mülltonne werden und was anständiges kaufen.
Dein Cousin kann froh sein, dass ihm das Ding noch nicht um die Ohren geflogen ist. Mit einer 7950 wäre das aber garantiert passiert.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Februar 2017)

Thresh -d +f oder?


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2017)

Öhm -- was?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Februar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ein Linkworld Netzteil.
> Sofort in die Mülltonne wer*d*en und was anständiges kaufen.
> Dein Cousin kann froh sein, dass ihm das Ding noch nicht um die Ohren geflogen ist. Mit einer 7950 wäre das aber garantiert passiert.


An der Stelle!


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2017)

Ach so. 
Ja, wieso in die Mülltonne werfen, man kann sich das auch für Silvester aufheben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Februar 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Das Bild. Irwie fehlte es oben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Linkworld -> Müll


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2017)

Sag mal, Stefan, gibt es von Linkworld eigentlich irgendein Netzteil, das brauchbar ist, bzw. mal war?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Februar 2017)

Threshold als Silvesterfeuerwerk sicherlich


----------



## Gripschi (11. Februar 2017)

Hmh dafür hätte ich ne Verwendung 

Danke für euere Antworten


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Februar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sag mal, Stefan, gibt es von Linkworld eigentlich irgendein Netzteil, das brauchbar ist, bzw. mal war?


Natürlich, das kann jeder, der will...

Aber die sind nicht wirklich verbreitet...

Als Beispiel dieses Gerät von Solytech, AFAIR war damals eigentlich ganz OK. spätere Versionen haben anscheinend CapXon Kondensatoren...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Februar 2017)

Bei manchen NT sollte man vielleicht besser das Kabel, das fürs starten zuständig ist kappen. Diese Schutzschaltungen seitens des User nennt sich dann UP - using protection


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Februar 2017)

Hier mal mein neustes Werk...
Userreview - Xilence Performance A+ - 730W - by Stefan Payne

2 Geräte sind noch in Arbeit...


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2017)

Sehr schick.


----------



## keks4 (16. Februar 2017)

Was genau muss man sich jetzt unter einem "VR Ready" Netzteil vorstellen? 
(Bildquelle: Facebookseite von OfficialPCMasterRace)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (16. Februar 2017)

Marketing-Blabla:



> TT Power VR Ready
> 
> Toughpower DPS G RGB Series power supplies offer stable and sufficient output voltage for multiple VGA cards and high Capability of different VGA cards for VR system.
> Thermaltake - Global - Toughpower DPS G RGB 1250W Titanium - PS-TPG-1250DPCTXX-T


----------



## the_leon (16. Februar 2017)

Die Marketing Abteilung von TT war mal wieder kreativ


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Februar 2017)

Demnächst kommen dann noch VR ready Virenscanner


----------



## Jolly91 (16. Februar 2017)

Scheint als würde sich Bitfenix im Netzteilmarkt versuchen:

BitFenix Whisper M 850W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Wie lange nutzt ihr euer Netzteil so? Meine beiden (Seasonic X-560 / 750km³) sind seit Jahren im Einsatz und ich denke 5 Jahre werde ich die nutzen, und dann verkaufen, oder what ever... Das nächste kommt dann jedenfalls im Multi Rail Format daher. Wobei ich doch mal gelesen habe das Seasonic auch Multirails herstellt und Single Rail für den amerikanischen Markt draufschreibt


----------



## DrDave (16. Februar 2017)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Scheint als würde sich Bitfenix im Netzteilmarkt versuchen:
> 
> BitFenix Whisper M 850W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
> 
> Wie lange nutzt ihr euer Netzteil so? Meine beiden (Seasonic X-560 / 750km³) sind seit Jahren im Einsatz und ich denke 5 Jahre werde ich die nutzen, und dann verkaufen, oder what ever... Das nächste kommt dann jedenfalls im Multi Rail Format daher. Wobei ich doch mal gelesen habe das Seasonic auch Multirails herstellt und Single Rail für den amerikanischen Markt draufschreibt



Die Whisper M gibts doch schon ein kleines Stück und ich finde die auch ganz gelungen, nur der große ATX Stecker stört mich etwas.
Habe leider noch kein Review/Test gefunden wo das E10 und das Whisper M mit dem gleichen System getestet worden ist.
Bei mir kommt es am ehesten drauf an, ob ein Upgrade ansteht und sich die Anforderungen geändert haben. Das wird eher der Fall sein als das Alter.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Februar 2017)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Scheint als würde sich Bitfenix im Netzteilmarkt versuchen:
> 
> BitFenix Whisper M 850W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich



Userreview - Bitfenix Whisper M - 850W - by Stefan Payne


----------



## Jolly91 (16. Februar 2017)

Direkt aus der Quelle. 

Scheint ganz brauchbar zu sein.


----------



## XBurton (16. Februar 2017)

Hey Leute, hat jemand bitte eine ergänzende Erklärung warum ein gruppenreguliertes NT schlecht ist? (bq l9 700Watt + 1070) 
Habe meinem Freund schon die Erklärung von Threshold kopiert..aber er meinte ja es gibt sicher bessere NTs aber deswegen geht keine Festplatte kaputt und er hat genug Festplatten und SSDs dranhängen und bei ihm war noch nix und es ging auch noch bei niemandem deswegen eine Festplatte kaputt..
wäre echt freundlich.. mir ist auch klar, dass er sein Netzteil deswegen nicht unbedingt sofort auswechseln muss, will ihm nur erklären was an gruppe so schlecht ist...

vielen dank und liebe grüße

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Februar 2017)

Weil du nicht weißt, wie dein Rechner die Rails belastet und +12V Last Auswirkungen auf +5V hat.
ie hohe +12V Last, bei (konstant niedriger) 5V Last = niedrige +12V Spannung bei hoher +5V Spannung.
Und natürlich umgekehrt...


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2017)

XBurton schrieb:


> Hey Leute, hat jemand bitte eine ergänzende Erklärung warum ein gruppenreguliertes NT schlecht ist? (bq l9 700Watt + 1070)
> Habe meinem Freund schon die Erklärung von Threshold kopiert..aber er meinte ja es gibt sicher bessere NTs aber deswegen geht keine Festplatte kaputt und er hat genug Festplatten und SSDs dranhängen und bei ihm war noch nix und es ging auch noch bei niemandem deswegen eine Festplatte kaputt..
> wäre echt freundlich.. mir ist auch klar, dass er sein Netzteil deswegen nicht unbedingt sofort auswechseln muss, will ihm nur erklären was an gruppe so schlecht ist...
> 
> ...



Meine Erklärung kopieren reicht halt nicht, mann muss sie auch verstehen.
Stefan hat das noch mal auf den Punkt gebracht.

Die Spannungen bei Gruppe Netzteilen beeinflussen sich gegenseitig.
Und das ist eben der große Unterschied zu Indy Netzteilen.
Hast du bei Gruppe Netzteilen eine hohe Last auf der 12 Volt Leitung -- und das ist heute immer so, weil nur noch die 12 Volt Leitung gebraucht wird -- sinkt die 12 Volt Spannung ab. Dadurch steigt die 5 Volt Spannung an. Das kann soweit gehen, dass eben die Schutzschaltung ausgelöst wird -- sofern vernünftig verbastelt.
Wenn nicht, wird die Hardware beschädigt -- Festplatten sind da am Anfälligsten.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Februar 2017)

Jedoch halte ich das bei einem 700er L9 für weitgehend unproblematisch, klar, optimal ist es nicht aber es geht schon


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2017)

Gerade die starken Gruppe Netzteile sind von der Spannungsregulation her voll für den Eimer.
Lieber ein 500er L9 als ein 700er L9.


----------



## poiu (17. Februar 2017)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Scheint als würde sich Bitfenix im Netzteilmarkt versuchen:
> 
> BitFenix Whisper M 850W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
> 
> Wie lange nutzt ihr euer Netzteil so? Meine beiden (Seasonic X-560 / 750km³) sind seit Jahren im Einsatz und ich denke 5 Jahre werde ich die nutzen, und dann verkaufen, oder what ever... Das nächste kommt dann jedenfalls im Multi Rail Format daher. Wobei ich doch mal gelesen habe das Seasonic auch Multirails herstellt und Single Rail für den amerikanischen Markt draufschreibt






Jolly war hier schon nicht mehr länger 

Das Whisper M ist schon länger in der Empfehlungsliste, hatten wir auch im Test ist gutes NT


 Die Seasonic sind schon ewig nicht mehr Dual Ral


----------



## XBurton (17. Februar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meine Erklärung kopieren reicht halt nicht, mann muss sie auch verstehen.
> Stefan hat das noch mal auf den Punkt gebracht.
> 
> Die Spannungen bei Gruppe Netzteilen beeinflussen sich gegenseitig.
> ...


Ich selbst verstehe die Erklärung natürlich auch, und habe ihm auch nochmal mit eigenen Worten erklärt, dass die Spannung 5V z.B. steigt wenn nur die 12V Schiene belastet wird( bei jedem modernen PC).. aber er meinte im Gegensatz zu Chinaböllern sind hier Schutzschaltungen und deswegen sieht er es nicht ein warum da die Hardware Schaden davontragen würde.. Bei ihm funktioniert ja bis jetzt alles bestens..
Und es gibt ja Schutzschaltungen..
Habt ihr da vielleicht ein schönes Diagramm wo so ein gruppenreguliertes NT gegen ein Indy-NT von den Spannungen verglichen wird?

Und wenn die Spannungen vom L9 zwar innerhalb der ATX-Norm liegen, jedoch von Indy doch abweichen macht es der Hardware ja nix aus oder? Wie soll ich dann erklären, dass man lieber ein SP10 400/500W nimmt anstatt einem L9 700W?

Danke und LG

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Februar 2017)

wenn du schon schreibst, dass er mehrere HDDs udn SSDs einsetzt hat er bedeutend mehr Last auf den kleinen spannungen als die meisten.
Oft kannst du von einer SSD oder einer SSD und einer HDD ausgehen.
Verdoppelst ode rverdreifachst du die Last da, hat das natürlich in gewissen Rahmen auch einen kleinen einfluss.
Außerdem ist das Thema Schädigung ja nicht zwingend mit einem sofortigen Ausfall ersichtlich. Eine verringerte Lebensdauer merkt man eigentlich nur im Direktvergleich.

Warum man jedoch heute noch ein Gruppen-NT kaufen sollte ist mir schleierhaft. Ein 700W Netzteil für einen PC der keien 400W verbrät ist sowieso mumpitz, und id eGarantiezeit des SP E10 sollte eigentlich auch für das höherwertige Modell bei gleichem preis sprechen.
Leide rhaben voiele beim NT noch im Kopf, viel hilft viel, so dass dann zum hohen Watt-Wert gegriffen wird.

Am ende wird im das PP9 nicht um die Ohren fliegen und auch die Schädigung der HDDs/SSDs wird schwer zu bewerten sein, aber beim nächsten NT sollte er vielelicht gleich zu nem passenden DC-DC gerät greifen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2017)

XBurton schrieb:


> Und wenn die Spannungen vom L9 zwar innerhalb der ATX-Norm liegen, jedoch von Indy doch abweichen macht es der Hardware ja nix aus oder? Wie soll ich dann erklären, dass man lieber ein SP10 400/500W nimmt anstatt einem L9 700W?



Das L9 hat er sich ja erst gekauft. Das läuft problemlos.
Nur sieht das nach 4 Jahren und verschiedenen Aufrüstenaktionen nun mal anders aus. Das Gruppe Netzteil wird er eher tauschen müssen als das Indy Netzteil.
Und mehr Watt ist nicht besser.
Ein 700 Watt Netzteil hält nicht länger als ein 400 Watt Netzteil.


----------



## XBurton (17. Februar 2017)

Danke schonmal dafür.. 
das mit den mehreren HDDs und SSDs war bezogen auf seinen alten PC.. und dort gab es ja auch keine Probleme mit dem PP9
Das Netzteil hat er sozusagen mitgenommen und im neuen PC hat er soweit ich weiß auch nur 1 HDD und 1 SSD
700Watt hat er sich geholt weil er vielleicht irgendwann übertakten will oder sich eine 2. 1070 einbauen will, was natürlich v.a. bei einem L9 komplett sinnlos ist...
Außerdem ist bei seinen Komponenten ein neues SP10 um 70/90€ auch nicht wirklich schmerzhaft (i7 6800k+1070)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2017)

Na ja, bei solchen Leuten wird die Zeit zeigen, dass billige Netzteil immer mehrmals ersetzen werden müssen.
Wenn er dir also in ein paar Jahren sagen wird, dass seine neue SSD mist ist. weil es schon die dritte ist, weißt du bescheid.


----------



## ebastler (17. Februar 2017)

Also mein E9 blieb nichtmal annähernd in den Specs im normalen Betrieb... Irgendwie bezweifle ich, dass das L9 das dann schafft 🤔


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Also mein E9 blieb nichtmal annähernd in den Specs im normalen Betrieb... Irgendwie bezweifle ich, dass das L9 das dann schafft



Denk daran, dass ist ein 700 Watt L9. Das schafft spielend zwei Titan X mit einem i7 6950X.


----------



## ebastler (17. Februar 2017)

😂

Ich glaub ich sollte mein HCP verkaufen und mir auch so ein Wunderding zulegen.


----------



## XBurton (17. Februar 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> 😂
> 
> Ich glaub ich sollte mein HCP verkaufen und mir auch so ein Wunderding zulegen.


ja habe mir auch schon überlegt mein SP10 gegen ein schönes PP9 mit 700/800 Watt zu tauschen.. evtl. für SLI oder übertakten.. obwohl das bei ner 1060 und einem i5 6500 eher nicht eintreten wird ;D

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Februar 2017)

Zu meiner R9 290 OC würde ich eher ein L9 400 nehmen.


----------



## ebastler (17. Februar 2017)

Edit: Zu dumm für Ironie die ich angefangen hatte xD


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Februar 2017)

Wie kommst du jetzt auf Ironie? Ich und die andern meinen das vollkommen ernst  
Da musst du mitziehen, das nennt sich dann übrigens *Gruppe*nzwang


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (17. Februar 2017)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wie kommst du jetzt auf Ironie? Ich und die andern meinen das vollkommen ernst
> Da musst du mitziehen, das nennt sich dann übrigens *Gruppe*nzwang



Hier steht aber niemand mehr auf *Gruppe*  ... *Indy*-Zwang iss ja jetzt angesagt


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Februar 2017)

Userreview - Xilence Performance A+ - 730W - by Stefan Payne

Viel SPass veim lesen und so...


----------



## eder13 (19. Februar 2017)

Liebe Community!

Seit letzter Woche bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines DAN-Cases A4 SFX 
Jetzt begann natürlich der Hardware wechsel vom ATX Gehäuse ins ITX Gehäuse. Meine derzeitigen Specs sind folgende:

CPU: i5 2320 
RAM: 8GB Ballistix Sport DDR3 1600MHZ
MB: ASUS P8H61-I R2.0 LGA 1155 Intel H61 HDMI USB 3.0 Mini ITX Intel Motherboard
Kühler: Noctua i9 
Dan Case
Graka: GTX 750 TI
LED Beleuchtungsstreifen
1x HDD und 1x SSD

Ich weiß die Teile sind nicht mehr die aktuellesten, allerdings bin ich für 1080p noch immer recht gut gerüstet, außerdem kosten mir neues MB, Ram und CPU einfach zu viel (Student ) .

So und jetzt zum eigentlichen: Ich besitze derzeit folgendes Netzteil von einem HTPC: Chieftec BS 350Watt SFX.
Ich möchte mir gerne eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen - mein Budget ist maximal 250€.
Hier sind mir nun 2 Grafikkarten sehr sympathisch: RX 470 und RX 480 beide mit 8GB - allerdings bin ich etwas besorgt, was meinem 350Watt Netzteil angeht. Ich habe leider kein Geld für ein neues Netzteil übrig. Allerdings sollte es sich laut meiner Kalkulation ausgehen:

MB: ca. 15Watt
CPU: 95 Watt
Ram: 1,5Watt
Lüftee Kühler und LED: 10Watt
SSD und HDD: 10 Watt
---------
131,5Watt.

Mein Netzteil hat noch 2 Molex Adapter frei - zu Hause habe ich dafür auch einen 8Pin Adapter (belegt 2 Molex) unf einen 6Pin Adapter (belegt 1 Molex). Folgende Modelle würden meiner Meinung nach hierfür in Frage kommen:

1.
MSI RX 470 Gaming X 8GB  - 8PIN Anschluss
MSI Radeon RX 470 Gaming X 8G Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Ich weiß, dass die Sapphire viel schneller taketet, allerding verbraucht diese dadurch auch mehr als eine Referenz RX 480. Laut CB verbraucht eine ungefähr gleichtaktende RX 470 von ASUS (aber mit 4GB) ca. 189 Watt beim Spiel Anno - am meisten verbraucht die Karte beim Spiel SW BF 223 Watt: das ist ein Schwankungsbereich von 34 Watt!
Nacjzulesen bei: AMD Radeon RX 470 im Test: Von Asus, PowerColor und Sapphire mit 4 und 8 GByte (Seite 5) - ComputerBase

2. 
Powercolor RX 480 Red Dragon 8GB
PowerColor Radeon RX 480 Red Dragon, 8GB GDDR5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Dise kommt sogar nur mit einem 6PIn Anschluss aus, allerdings verbrsucht sie mehr als die RX 470 - im Spiel Anno kommt sie auf ca 216 Watt, leider ist bei CB krin Test zu SW BF, aber wenn man die Differenz von der RX 470 mit 34 Watt dazurechnet kommt man auf bereits 250 Watt - das alles ist natürlich etwas weit hergeholt.
Nachzulesen hier: Radeon RX 480: Welche Partnerkarte ist die beste? (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

Zusammengefasst ergibt sich also bei der RX 470 ein Bereich von 320-354 Watt.
Bei der RX 480 ergibt sich der Bereich: 347-381 Watt.

Zusammengefasst kann man also sagen, dass die RX 470 ca. 30 Watt unter Vollast weniger verbraucht. (Wie auch angegeben TDP 120 vs 150). Jetzt ist meine Frage, welche Grafikkarte sich denn eher auszahlt für mein Netzteil? Ich tendiere wohl eher zur RX 470 da sich hierfür mein Netzteil wohl noch eher eignet. Ich möchte nämlich nicht eine RX 480, wenn danach das Netzteil nur RX 470 Leistung zulässt, da ich ja auch preislich das Geld sparen kann.
Ich weiß die Watt Vergleiche sind weit hergeholt, allerdings sollte man jauch sein Netzteil nie komplett auslasten. Wie ich bei Be Quiet einen Watt check gemacht habe mit meine Specs und der RX 480 gemacht habe, kamen ungefähr 303 Watt raus also nch deutlich weniger wie jetzt nach meinen Berechnungen, allerdings kommen mir 300 Watt doch etwas mager vor. 
Meines erachtens nach eignet sich wohl die RX 470 eher, oder meint ihr kommt mein Netzteil auch mit einer RX 480 klar?

Und bitte erspart mir Vorschläge der GTX 1050ti und der GTX 1060 - die 1050ti ist mir zu schwach und die 1060 zu teuer und auch die 6GB sprechen mich nicht an. Und auch ein neus Netzteil kommt nicht infrage, da meine Geldreserven eher bescheiden sind, auch wenn wohl eine RX 470 und ein neues Netzteil rein preislich gesehen sich auf der RX 480 rinpendeln werden, allerdings wäre mir das Geld einfach nicht wert vor allem da sowieso die RX 470 wshl. Mit dem 350Watt Netzteil auskommt. 

Anmerkung: Mein System wird natürlich nicht übertaktet damit das Gehäuse im kühlen bleibt.

Vielen Dank für euren Rat 

Edit: Entschuldigt auch meine Rechtschreibfehler habe das ganze mit einem älteren iPad getippt welches nicht mehr das schnellste ist.

Edit 2: Vielleicht noch eine kleine Frage zu der TDP: Wieso ist bei der RX 480 Referenz eine TDP von 150Watt angegeben wenn sie in der Praxis unter Vollast auf bis zu 215Watt (ebenso Referenz) kommt? Ich dachte wenn eine Grafikkarte eine TDP von 150Watt hat, dann verbraucht sie auch bei Last maximal 150 Watt (natürlich ohne OC, deswegen hab ich auch das Referenzmodell als Beispiel genommen)? Bei den Prozessoren z.B. hat mein i5 ja eine TDP von 95 Watt und diese werden ja auch eingehalten?


----------



## poiu (19. Februar 2017)

Das Cheiftec SFX 350BS hatten wir an der Teststation, kein überflieger aber für 30€ OK und brauchbar.

 Nur hat das NT kein PCIe und da mit Molex zu fummeln und das maximal rauszuholen, die MSI kannst du schon vergessen die hat 1x8Pin 

Du kannst das natürlich mit einer RX480 mit 1x6Pin probieren und ggf die Graka etwas Untertakten aber kann dir hier keiner garantieren das es läuft

das ganze in ein kleines Gehäuse zu stopfen macht die Situation übrigens nicht besser sondern schlimmer!


----------



## eder13 (19. Februar 2017)

Danke für deine Antwort!

Wie gesagt, dass mit dem Molex Adapter wäre kein problem, hab auch in meinem alten Spielerechner den Adapter auf 8Pin benutzt, da ich damals 2x8Pin brauchte (Sapphire 290X). 

Weil die 480 verbraucht ja mit ihren 6Pin Adapter unterm Strich mehr als die 470 mit ihrem 8Pin adapter. Deswegen tendiere ich auch eher zur RX 470. 
Untertakten kommt nicht in Frage, da kann ich mir dann eh gleich eine 1050ti holen.


----------



## poiu (19. Februar 2017)

Probiere es halt aus das 350BS ist halt brauchbar und die RX480 ist auch nicht so schlimm


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Februar 2017)

Übrigens : die Messwerte bei ComputerBase beziehen sich nicht nur auf die einzelne Karte sondern auf den kompletten PC (Testsystem ist ein übertakteter 4790k)


----------



## eder13 (19. Februar 2017)

Oh, bei Computerbase beziehen sich die Messwerte auf den Gesamt-PC? Ja dann geht sich das ja locker aus - Wahnsinn wie wenig Rechner heutzutage verbrauchen.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten! Jetzt hat sich das ganze von selbst gelöst. 

Lg und schönen Abend


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Februar 2017)

Es stand doch Gesamtsystem dran


----------



## the_leon (20. Februar 2017)

Das ist dann ein ganz klarer Fall für die RX 480 Red Dragon von Powercolor 
PowerColor Radeon RX 480 Red Dragon, 8GB GDDR5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Günstig, Kompakt, leise und hat nur nen 6pin Anschluss


----------



## eder13 (20. Februar 2017)

Eigentlich dachte ich jetzt eher an die RX 470 von Sapphire mit dem 8 Pin Anschluss. Wenn man sich nämlich den Test bei CB anschaut kommt diese mit etwas mehr Watt, was allerdings kein Problem darstellen sollte. Sie wird auch "nur" 75 Grad heiß (die Powercolor 81°). Außerdem ist die Sapphire Nitro mit 8GB prinzipiell eine RX 480 Referenz, und da die RX 480 von Powercolor mehr oder weniger eine Referenzkarte ist, denke ich mal sind die ziemlich gleich schnell. 
Knackpunkt: Ich würde mir mit der RX 470 von Sapphire gut 40€ sparen, für quasi die gleiche Leistung einer Referenz RX 480.

Oder meint ihr würde der 8-Pin Anschluss der RX 470 Probleme mit meinem Netzteil machen? Vor allem da es im Test bei meinem Netzteil (Chieftec 350BS) bereits folgendes gesagt wurde: "Das SFX-350BS kann die +12-Volt-Spannung bei hoher Belastung nicht immer im erlaubten Bereich halten."
Siehe: Drei SFX-Netzteile im Test: be quiet!, Chieftec & SilverStone (Seite 9) - ComputerBase

Es geht eigentlich jetzt nur mehr ums Geld, wie gesagt so günstig wie möglich für soviel Leistung wie möglich wäre wünschenswert. 


Edit: Ok nach ganzem Hin und Her wirds jz einfach die Red Dragon und pasta.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Februar 2017)

hmmm....

Irgendwie habe ich gerade ein Problem mit dem E10...
Insbesondere wenn man sich mal 'nen L10 rein zieht. Gegenüber dem L10 bietet das E10 IMO einfach zu wenig, um sich rechtfertigen zu können.
Hm... 
Schwierig...


----------



## br0da (20. Februar 2017)

Jupp, finde auch, dass man sich die Mehrkosten für ein E10 aktuell wirklich gut überlegen muss.


----------



## Amon (20. Februar 2017)

Ich glaube ich muss mir das L10 mal ansehen.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Februar 2017)

Ich glaube ich muss mal mein E10 und mein L10 vergleichen ^>


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Februar 2017)

Weird....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was haben die Amis immer mit ihren "PSU Tier" Listen?!
Die sind doch völliger Unsinn. Insbesondere wenn man dann die ollen S12II-Bronze bzw M12II-Bronze  in den gleichen Sack schmeißt wie Seasonic Prime...


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> hmmm....
> 
> Irgendwie habe ich gerade ein Problem mit dem E10...
> Insbesondere wenn man sich mal 'nen L10 rein zieht. Gegenüber dem L10 bietet das E10 IMO einfach zu wenig, um sich rechtfertigen zu können.
> ...



Hmm -- Wenn ich mir die Verdrahtung des L10 anschaue, stört mich, dass auf der einen Rail nur der EPS Stecker dran hängt und auf der anderen Rail alles andere.
Das hätte man besser machen können.
Da finde ich das E10 mit vier Rails dann doch besser.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Februar 2017)

Ich werde das 400er mit meiner 290 OC testen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Februar 2017)

Wenn du das kaufen musst, aktuell auf EBAy mit dem Plus gutschein 46,71€


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. Februar 2017)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich werde das 400er mit meiner 290 OC testen quälen



Du Sadist


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Februar 2017)

Das Netzteil ist der Masochist 

Witz:


> Ein Zoologe, ein sadist, ein Killer, ein Nekrophiler, ein Pyromane und ein Masochist langweilen sich.
> "Mmmh, was sollen wir denn mal machen?"
> Sagt der Zoologe: "Holen wir uns doch einen Hund!"
> "Okay", sagt der Sadist, "holen wir uns einen Hund und quälen ihn!"
> ...



So stelle ich mir das hier mit euch Reviewern und Netzteilen manchmal vor  also natürlich im Übertagenen sinne


----------



## br0da (21. Februar 2017)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich werde das 400er mit meiner 290 OC testen



Hast du Ambitionen, das Gerät auch zu öffnen?
Würde mich interessieren, ob im 400W Modell wirklich das Raider II Design steckt, oder ob doch auch dort das Aurum S Down-Up-grade sehr ähnlich dem E10 drin steckt.
Vielleicht kannst du ja auch bereits durch den Lüfter ausreichend viel sehen.


----------



## poiu (21. Februar 2017)

deswegen die 400W vorgeschlagen, hat sonst keienr getestet und ich bi nda auch gespannt


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Februar 2017)

br0da schrieb:


> Hast du Ambitionen, das Gerät auch zu öffnen?
> .



Das L10 kommt natürlich auf, mein privates E10 bleibt allerdings zu


----------



## Amon (21. Februar 2017)

Ich hsb noch irgendwo ein L8 rum liegen welches lange in Dauernutzung war. Ich glaube da sollte ich auch mal einen Blick rein werfen.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Februar 2017)

über 400w oder unter 400W


----------



## Amon (21. Februar 2017)

über 400. Ich glaube das war das mit 530W.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## br0da (21. Februar 2017)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das L10 kommt natürlich auf, mein privates E10 bleibt allerdings zu



Ach das wird ein weiterer Test in Kooperation mit TweakPC? 
Hatte in Erinnerung, dass du dir privat ein L10 zulegen wolltest...


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Februar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hmm -- Wenn ich mir die Verdrahtung des L10 anschaue, stört mich, dass auf der einen Rail nur der EPS Stecker dran hängt und auf der anderen Rail alles andere.


Quatsch mit Sauce...
Völliger Humbug

Das ist ganz anders verdrahtet als du behauptest...
An +12V2 hängt nämlich auch die 2. PCIe Buchse



br0da schrieb:


> Hast du Ambitionen, das Gerät auch zu öffnen?
> Würde mich interessieren, ob im 400W Modell wirklich das Raider II Design steckt, oder ob doch auch dort das Aurum S Down-Up-grade sehr ähnlich dem E10 drin steckt.
> Vielleicht kannst du ja auch bereits durch den Lüfter ausreichend viel sehen.


Nein, E10 Plattform


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Februar 2017)

Stefan, beim 400w steht im Handbuch auf Seite 47 was anderes.


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Quatsch mit Sauce...
> Völliger Humbug
> 
> Das ist ganz anders verdrahtet als du behauptest...
> An +12V2 hängt nämlich auch die 2. PCIe Buchse



hier steht aber was anderes.
Wer hat nun Recht?
be quiet! Pure Power 10 CM im Test - Technische Daten/Kabelkonfiguration (2/9)


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Februar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Stefan, beim 400w steht im Handbuch auf Seite 47 was anderes.


Dann ist das falsch 

+12V2 geht eindeutig sowohl zu CPU als auch PCIe2 (bei CM Version)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Februar 2017)

400w?


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Februar 2017)

natürlich


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Februar 2017)

Ok, das ist dann seltsam, da sollte BQ mal was tun.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Februar 2017)

br0da schrieb:


> Ach das wird ein weiterer Test in Kooperation mit TweakPC?
> Hatte in Erinnerung, dass du dir privat ein L10 zulegen wolltest...


Jo, das wird ein Review. 
Ein L10 müsste ich eigentlich nicht kaufen, da ich genug andere Netzteile für diverse PCs rumliegen gab


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Februar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ok, das ist dann seltsam, da sollte BQ mal was tun.



Warum?
erste Buchse +12V1, zweite PCie Buchse +12V2


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Februar 2017)

Ich mein in Sachen Handbuch, das sollte stimmen


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dann ist das falsch
> 
> +12V2 geht eindeutig sowohl zu CPU als auch PCIe2 (bei CM Version)



Bist du dir sicher?
Hat du andere Informationen als alle anderen? Selbst andere als BeQuiet selbst?
Kannst du diese Informationen verifizieren?


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Februar 2017)

Ja, ja und ja 

Noch mal zum "Kondensator geheule":
Hab mal gemessen, wie warm die Kondensatoren bei einem random Gerät bei 100% Last wurden:
unter 60°C. Yeah, da brauch ich dringend Nippon KZH...

€dit:
Bisher hab ich bei allen Geräten, die ich durchgenommen hab, nicht mal ansatzweise 50°C mit meinen bescheidenen Schätzmethoden feststellen können. 
Übel...


----------



## Olstyle (23. Februar 2017)

Bei welcher Raumtemperatur? Selbst Consumer Produkte sollten afaik auf mindestens 45°C ausgelegt werden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Februar 2017)

Normale Raumtemperatur, also ungefähr 20°C...


----------



## Pu244 (26. Februar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn er dir also in ein paar Jahren sagen wird, dass seine neue SSD mist ist. weil es schon die dritte ist, weißt du bescheid.



Moderne SSDs sitzen hinter Spannungswandlern, die sollten mit die letzten Komponenten sein,die Terror machen. Die Frage ist wie sich so ein Solid State System insgesamt verhält, quasi alle Komponenten besitzen Spannungswandler und Feststoffkondensatoren, von daher sollte es auch bei der grottigsten Restwelligkeit keine Probleme geben (es sei denn man bringt die Elkos direkt zu platzen). Richtig problematisch sind eigentlich nur Chips, die direkt von der 5V und 3,3V Leistung gespeist werden oder bis an den Rand übertaktete Systeme. Das ganze wäre mal ein interessanter Test.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> hmmm....
> 
> Irgendwie habe ich gerade ein Problem mit dem E10...
> Insbesondere wenn man sich mal 'nen L10 rein zieht. Gegenüber dem L10 bietet das E10 IMO einfach zu wenig, um sich rechtfertigen zu können.
> ...



Ich habe irgendwie ein Problem mit dem L10. Beim L9 hieß es das Teil wäre Müll, weil die Restwelligkeit so schlecht ist und sie die Grenzen, bei Vollast (!), auf der 5V oder 3,3V Schiene ganz leicht überschreiten. Das L10 ist da nicht soviel besser. Es ist zwar, auch unter Vollast, innerhalb der Spezifikationen, aber dennoch sind die Werte recht hoch und dennoch wird so getan als wäre der neue Netzteilmessias erschienen. Nun ist die Frage ob man dem L9 nicht, wie dem Powerzone mit dem E10, unrecht getan hat?



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Noch mal zum "Kondensator geheule":
> Hab mal gemessen, wie warm die Kondensatoren bei einem random Gerät bei 100% Last wurden:
> unter 60°C. Yeah, da brauch ich dringend Nippon KZH...



Nun legen wir mal knapp 30°C drauf, denn gute Geräte sind bis 50°C spezifiziert, dann werden die Dinger im Inneren auch meist etwas wärmer als außen. Desweiteren sind sie für 2000-5000h Spezifiziert, das ganze verdoppelt sich (bei nassen Elkos) pro 10°C. Von daher sollte man sich da durchaus so seine Sorgen machen, zumindest wenn man das ganze längere Zeit auf Vollast betreiben möchte.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Februar 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwie ein Problem mit dem L10. Beim L9 hieß es das Teil wäre Müll, weil die Restwelligkeit so schlecht ist und sie die Grenzen, bei Vollast (!), auf der 5V oder 3,3V Schiene ganz leicht überschreiten. Das L10 ist da nicht soviel besser. Es ist zwar, auch unter Vollast, innerhalb der Spezifikationen, aber dennoch sind die Werte recht hoch und dennoch wird so getan als wäre der neue Netzteilmessias erschienen. Nun ist die Frage ob man dem L9 nicht, wie dem Powerzone mit dem E10, unrecht getan hat?


Was redest du hier für einen Unsinn?! Hast du auch Belege für deine Behauptung?!

Außerdem hat niemand von *Restwelligkeit* geredet, zumindest kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern.
Man hat aber sehr wohl sehr starke bedenken bezüglich der Spannungsregulation geäußert, da ja +5V von +12V abhängig war...

Denn das Hauptproblem davon siehst nämlich hier sehr schön, denn bei _BEIDEN_ Crossload Tests ist das L9 mit 700W außerhalb der Spec...



Pu244 schrieb:


> Nun legen wir mal knapp 30°C drauf, denn gute Geräte sind bis 50°C spezifiziert, dann werden die Dinger im Inneren auch meist etwas wärmer als außen. Desweiteren sind sie für 2000-5000h Spezifiziert, das ganze verdoppelt sich (bei nassen Elkos) pro 10°C. Von daher sollte man sich da durchaus so seine Sorgen machen, zumindest wenn man das ganze längere Zeit auf Vollast betreiben möchte.


Ja, klar, wir alle *sitzen ja in 50°C Räumen*, weil Fenster auf geht ja nicht und man muss ja mit irgendwelchen Zahlen um sich schmeißen, ohne das ganze jemals gemessen zu haben.
Und dabei blenden wir einfach mal die momentanen Gegebenheiten aus...

Und das fängt schon dabei an, dass viele Netzteile gar nicht (mehr) für 50°C Umgebungstemperatur spezifiziert sind, 40°C sind üblich. Und dass das Netzteil meist *kalte Luft ansaugt*, ignorieren wir auch mal. Genau wie die Möglichkeit, dass der Lüfter ja auch noch 'nen bisserl schneller drehen könnte...


Sorry, aber statt hier einfach irgendeinen Unsinn zu behaupten, hättest du mal lieber *selbst etwas messen können!*
Aber das überlässt du dann andere und wenn die dann irgendwelche Werte von 'nem halben Dutzend Netzteilen hier posten, wird erst mal rumgemotzt und irgendein Unsinn behauptet...

Sorry, aber was du hier gerade machst, ist schon eine *bodenlose Frechheit!*
Erst setzt man sich hin und misst über mehrere Stunden irgendwelche Dinge und dann kommt irgendwer daher und behauptet irgendeinen an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Blödsinn...

Gehts noch?!

Insbesondere, da moderne Netzteile ja auch noch eine *Lüfterregelung* haben, so dass der Lüfter unter Umständen etwas höher drehen könnte, wenns warm ist...
Dass in modernen Netzteilen immer noch Lüfter mit um die 2000rpm verbaut werden, ist dir schon bekannt? Auch, dass die teilweise benutzt werden?!
Und dass der Lüfter dann auch noch mal 1000rpm drauflegen kann, gleicht das ganze wieder aus...

Aber statt selbst etwas zu messen, wird einfach irgendeinen Unsinn berichtet und ein Haufen auf die Arbeit des Gegenübers gesetzt...


----------



## ebastler (26. Februar 2017)

Im Hochsommer sind 40°C unter meinem Schreibtisch gar nicht unüblich... Ich hab teilweise 39°C *Raumtemperatur* Tagsüber - ohne laufenden PC. Schlechte Isolierung und Südfassade. Und da 5960X und 290X die Luft unter dem Tisch aufheizen, wird es da schnell richtig warm.


----------



## Pu244 (26. Februar 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was redest du hier für einen Unsinn?! Hast du auch Belege für deine Behauptung?!
> 
> Außerdem hat niemand von *Restwelligkeit* geredet, zumindest kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern.
> Man hat aber sehr wohl sehr starke bedenken bezüglich der Spannungsregulation geäußert, da ja +5V von +12V abhängig war...
> ...



Und nun interpretieren wir doch mal den Test:
1: Die Crossloadtests wurden mit 0A durchgeführt, ein wenig Praxisfern, das eine oder andere Watt wird auf den Minorrails immer noch gezogen.
2: Dafür schlägt sich das Netzteil sehr gut, die werte liegen etwas darunter, aber nicht katastrophal (wie z.B. bei Thermaltake u.a.). Man kann sage und schreibe 640W@12V ohne 5&3,3V aus dem Teil ziehen und die Spannung liegt gerade mal 0,1V unter den ATX spezifiaktionen.

Hier sieht es, mit der 600W Version, etwas besser aus:
be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM im Test - Crossload (5/7)

Ich persönlich würde sagen das dies zwar ärgerlich ist, aber immernoch Praxistauglich. Wenn man mal das L10 sieht, dann haben sich viele Dinge zwar gebessert, aber ein Grund warum das Netzteil jetzt so übermäßig gut sein soll, wenn das L9 so verdammt wurde, ist das mMn nicht.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, klar, wir alle *sitzen ja in 50°C Räumen*, weil Fenster auf geht ja nicht und man muss ja mit irgendwelchen Zahlen um sich schmeißen, ohne das ganze jemals gemessen zu haben.
> Und dabei blenden wir einfach mal die momentanen Gegebenheiten aus...



Du hast bei Raumtemperatur gemessen, das erreichst du nur wenn:
1: Das Netzteil seine Luft von unter ansaugt.
2: Das Netzteil außerhalb des Gehäuses verbaut ist.

Beides ist nicht immer der Fall. Die Luft, mit der Das Netzteil gekühlt wird ist für Consumerproduke mit 40°C spezifiziert, bei Servern und Workstations sind es 50°C (wobei ich mir bei den Workstations nichtmehr ganz sicher bin). Tatsache ist das du bei zu geringen Temperaturen gemessen hast.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und das fängt schon dabei an, dass viele Netzteile gar nicht (mehr) für 50°C Umgebungstemperatur spezifiziert sind, 40°C sind üblich. Und dass das Netzteil meist *kalte Luft ansaugt*, ignorieren wir auch mal. Genau wie die Möglichkeit, dass der Lüfter ja auch noch 'nen bisserl schneller drehen könnte...



Kommt darauf an, manche ( wie gesagt Consumermodelle) sind für 40°C spezifiziert, andere (z.B. Seasonic) für 50°C. Das Netzteile kalte Luft ansaugen kommt, wie gesagt, nur in guten Gehäusen vor. Wenn das Netzteil oben sitzt, dann sieht die Sache ganz anders aus und wenn der Lüfter schneller dreht, dann sagt er nur noch mehr heiße Luft an und vorallen dingen Staub (ebenfalls etwas das du vergessen hast).



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sorry, aber statt hier einfach irgendeinen Unsinn zu behaupten, hättest du mal lieber *selbst etwas messen können!*
> Aber das überlässt du dann andere und wenn die dann irgendwelche Werte von 'nem halben Dutzend Netzteilen hier posten, wird erst mal rumgemotzt und irgendein Unsinn behauptet...



Als ob du bei jedem Kommentar, den du abgegeben hast, immer angefangen hättest zu messen. Natürlich kann ich auch meinen Senf dazugeben ohne etwas zu messen. Wenn mir Fehler auffallen, dann ist dieser Einwand nunmal berechtigt. Tatsache ist das du einige Dinge nicht berücksichtigt hast und nun bist du angepisst, weil ich recht habe und du nicht.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was du hier gerade machst, ist schon eine *bodenlose Frechheit!*
> Erst setzt man sich hin und misst über mehrere Stunden irgendwelche Dinge und dann kommt irgendwer daher und behauptet irgendeinen an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Blödsinn...



Oh my dear,
ausgerechnet du willst mir irgendetwas von einer "bodenlosen Frechheit" erzählen? Nur damit du es weißt, dein Verhalten läßt sich, mit viel Wohlwollen, bestenfalls als autistisch beschreiben. Du wirst immer persönlich, wenn es mal nicht so läuft wie du dir dies vorstellt, dann gehst du die Leute frontal an und wunderst dich warum dich keiner respektiert. Das du in anderen Foren Probleme bekommst ist übrigens zu 100% darauf zurückzuführen. Ich habe es dir schonmal gesagt, du solltest deine Botschaften netter (nimm irgend einen Kurs oder geh zum Psychologen) verpacken, denn so hört keiner auf dich, selbst wenn du recht hast und die meisten anderen wenden sich, als Solidarität mit dem von dir angegriffenen, gegen dich. Ach ja: und sei keine Mimose, die schon bei der kleinsten Kritik beleidigt ist.

Wenn du dir meinen Kommentar oben ansiehst, dann wirst du erkennen, das ich meine Anregungen (es war noch nichtmal Kritik an dir) sachlich vorgetragen habe und dort weder eine Beleidigung noch irgendein persönlicher Angriff vorliegt.

Wenn du dich nun irgenwie beleidigt fühlst:
das sind die Fakten, nur die interessieren dich doch laut eigener Aussage...



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Insbesondere, da moderne Netzteile ja auch noch eine *Lüfterregelung* haben, so dass der Lüfter unter Umständen etwas höher drehen könnte, wenns warm ist...
> Dass in modernen Netzteilen immer noch Lüfter mit um die 2000rpm verbaut werden, ist dir schon bekannt? Auch, dass die teilweise benutzt werden?!
> Und dass der Lüfter dann auch noch mal 1000rpm drauflegen kann, gleicht das ganze wieder aus...



Wie gesagt: dann saugt der Lüfter einfach noch mehr heiße Luft an, das ändert am Grundproblem nichts. Wenn die Bude im Sommer 35°C warm wird, dann können die Lüfter noch so schnell drehen, das ändert garnichts. Auch in einem gut belüftetem Gehäuse werden die Temperaturen (z.B. mit einer 250W Graka und einer 100W CPU) sich den 50°C nähern.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber statt selbst etwas zu messen, wird einfach irgendeinen Unsinn berichtet und ein Haufen auf die Arbeit des Gegenübers gesetzt...



Da brauche ich nichts zu messen, ich kann dir deine Fehler auch so benennen, wenn hier jemand Unsinn gebaut hat, dann du.

PS: zwischen Netzteil und meiner GTX 980Ti misst mein Wecker, mit Temperaturanzeige gerade 34,5°C und steigend. Im Sommer sollten es dann wohl knapp 50°C werden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Februar 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Und nun interpretieren wir doch mal den Test:
> 1: Die Crossloadtests wurden mit 0A durchgeführt, ein wenig Praxisfern, das eine oder andere Watt wird auf den Minorrails immer noch gezogen.


Beschwer dich bei Intel, die haben das so definiert.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Wenn man mal das L10 sieht, dann haben sich viele Dinge zwar gebessert, aber ein Grund warum das Netzteil jetzt so übermäßig gut sein soll, wenn das L9 so verdammt wurde, ist das mMn nicht.


Das ist nur deine Meinung.
Beim L10 hat man aber einiges mehr "gefixt" als du behauptest...

Und vielleicht solltest du erst einmal dir gescheite Tests vom L10 anschauen, bevor du irgendwas behauptest...




Pu244 schrieb:


> Du hast bei Raumtemperatur gemessen, das erreichst du nur wenn:
> 1: Das Netzteil seine Luft von unter ansaugt.
> 2: Das Netzteil außerhalb des Gehäuses verbaut ist.


2. ist Bullshit.
1. Ist ja wohl der Normalzustand bei den meisten halbwegs modernen Gehäusen, meinst nicht auch?!

Aber nein, ich hab nicht nur bei Raumtemperatur gemessen, hab ein Netzteil auch mal oben in einem Chieftec Gehäuse verbaut, keine Gehäuselüfter, CPU Kühler bläst in das Netzteil - und selbst das hat keine 60°C an den Caps geschafft.





Pu244 schrieb:


> Beides ist nicht immer der Fall. Die Luft, mit der Das Netzteil gekühlt wird ist für Consumerproduke mit 40°C spezifiziert, bei Servern und Workstations sind es 50°C (wobei ich mir bei den Workstations nichtmehr ganz sicher bin). Tatsache ist das du bei zu geringen Temperaturen gemessen hast.


Und wann/wo hat man solch hohe Temperaturen?! Insbesondere in Deutschland?

Und jetzt schauen wir uns mal diese Kurve an:
Super Flower Leadex Gold 750 W Review | techPowerUp
Da dreht der Lüfter mit fast 2000rpm, bei mir dürften es nicht mal 1000 gewesen sein. 

Jetzt zu behaupten, dass die Kondensatoren bei 40°C so viel deutlich wärmer wären, ohne *Messwerte* vorweisen zu können, ist schon arg daneben. Denn aufgrund der verbauten Lüfter kann nämlich auch das Gegenteil der Fall sein!



Pu244 schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, manche ( wie gesagt Consumermodelle) sind für 40°C spezifiziert, andere (z.B. Seasonic) für 50°C. Das Netzteile kalte Luft ansaugen kommt, wie gesagt, nur in guten Gehäusen vor.


Warum beharrst du so wehement auf diesem Unsinn?!
Bei den meisten halbwegs gescheiten modernen Gehäusen ist das Netzteil unten verbaut, mit Lüfter nach untem. Dass das nur bei guten Gehäuisen der Fall wäre, ist einfach nur eine billige Ausrede von dir...




Pu244 schrieb:


> Wenn das Netzteil oben sitzt, dann sieht die Sache ganz anders aus und wenn der Lüfter schneller dreht, dann sagt er nur noch mehr heiße Luft an und vorallen dingen Staub (ebenfalls etwas das du vergessen hast).


Hast du das überprüft/gemessen oder behauptest du das nur?!

Und ja, ich hab auch Netzteil oben in einem Chieftec Gehäuse vermessen.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Tatsache ist das du einige Dinge nicht berücksichtigt hast


DU hast nicht berücksichtigt, dass der Lüfter *schneller dreht*, unter den Umständen. Und der erhöhte Luftstrom wieder die Kondensatoren kühlt...


----------



## poiu (26. Februar 2017)

zum L9 die Spannungen waren eigentlich nicht so übel wie immer behauptet wurde, eigentlich waren nur die Hochwatt Modelle betroffen, die Plattform hat da einfach ihr Ende erreicht. Für ein "Gruppenreguliertes NT war das aber schon ganz gut, gibt deutlich schlechtere am Markt.

 Last doch mal die Kirche im Dorf das ganze ist mal wieder Haarspalterei.

 Die wenigsten NT sind 50°C spezifiziert sondern 40 °C, die Corsair CX waren sogar mal nur 30 °C spezifiziert.

Überlegt doch mal wie oft und wie lange solche Temperaturen vorherrschen, 24/7 ist eigentlich nur Server Bereich und da sind die teile auch Schweine laut.

Die Lebensdauer sinkt ja exponentiell nicht linear und das ganze mit der Lebensdauer Berechnung ist und bleibt ins blaue schießen, das sind keine 100%igen Vorhersagen. 

 Prinzipiell haben höhere Umgebungstemperaturen zuerst Auswirkung auf Wirkungsgrad und dann langfristig auf die Lebensdauer. 


 Aber echt selsbt wen ndie teile nach 1 Jahr sterben sollten gibt es 3 Jahre Garantie, wenn interessiert das dann?


----------



## ebastler (26. Februar 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und wann/wo hat man solch hohe Temperaturen?! Insbesondere in Deutschland?



Hier zum Beispiel ^^



ebastler schrieb:


> Im Hochsommer sind 40°C unter meinem Schreibtisch gar nicht unüblich... Ich hab teilweise 39°C *Raumtemperatur* Tagsüber - ohne laufenden PC. Schlechte Isolierung und Südfassade. Und da 5960X und 290X die Luft unter dem Tisch aufheizen, wird es da schnell richtig warm.


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Im Hochsommer sind 40°C unter meinem Schreibtisch gar nicht unüblich...



Dann zieh die Schuhe nicht aus. 
Oder gibt der Freundin etwas zum Abkühlen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Februar 2017)

Bei Temperaturen sollte man schon vom Worstcase ausgehen also DG Zimmer mit 35+°C und Usern, die spezifikationskonform ihre Netzteile als Gehäuselüfter nutzen. Und ja, der Bestcase oder für uns realistischste Fall sind eine Temperatur der angesaugten Luft von etwa 20-25°C. 

Gesendet von meinem PRA-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Februar 2017)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Bei Temperaturen sollte man schon vom Worstcase ausgehen also DG Zimmer mit 35+°C und Usern, die spezifikationskonform ihre Netzteile als Gehäuselüfter nutzen.


Und bei Temperaturen sollte man schon realistisch bleiben und erst einmal schauen/überlegen, wie hoch der Aufwand ist, um diese Dinge *zuverlässig zu realisieren...*

Und genau das ist einfach unverschämt von euch!
Da macht jemand 'ne Messung, opfert wertvolle Zeit (und natürlich auch Strom) und ihr seid *nur am bashen!*

Das ist nicht mal sinnvolle, konstruktive Kritik sondern einfach nur Destruktive Kritik und den Gegenüber einfach mal ankacken, weil er es gewagt hat, etwas zu sagen, was ja gar nicht sein darf...
Und genau DARUM geht es ja gerade. Denn meine Messungen zeigen recht deutlich, dass im 'normalen Betrieb' die Kondensatoren gar nicht mal so wichtig sind, wie von vielen Leuten immer behauptet wird!
Und genau das ist ja anscheinend das Problem...

Die Effizienz ist bei modernen Geräten so hoch und die generierte Hitze damit so niedrig, dass wir hier von relativ niedrigen Temperaturen sprechen, die völlig unbedenklich sind - und deutlich niedriger als von vielen vermutet...

Und die Differenz zwischen Kondensator Temperatur und der Temperatur vom sek. Kühler kann auch mal 20-30K betragen. Und genau DAS ist ja gerade das interessante...



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Und ja, der Bestcase oder für uns realistischste Fall sind eine Temperatur der angesaugten Luft von etwa 20-25°C.


Nein, das ist der Normalzustand!
Schau dir doch einfach mal moderne Gehäuse an...

Aber Hauptsache erst einmal das schlecht reden, was jemand *getestet hat* und versuchen den 'plattzumachen', weil er es gewagt hat, etwas zu sagen, was wir nun gar nicht hören wollen - nämlich dass die Kondensatoren gar nicht so wirklich wichtig sind, wie immer behauptet wird...



poiu schrieb:


> Überlegt doch mal wie oft und wie lange solche Temperaturen vorherrschen, 24/7 ist eigentlich nur Server Bereich und da sind die teile auch Schweine laut.


Eben und das ganze wurd bei mir auch noch unter der höchsten Last, die ich generieren konnte, gemessen (also etwa 600-700W Primärseitig)...

Aber der Witz ist, dass die Temperatur im Semi Fanless Modus von einigen Netzteilen höher sein kann als unter 100% Last...


----------



## Amon (27. Februar 2017)

Mal sehen was mein P11 diesen Sommer macht. Wohne ja jetzt auch unterm Dach und da ist es dann meist etwas wärmer. 😆

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## DasWurmi (27. Februar 2017)

Ich hoffe ich kann mich hier mal kurz einklinken und werde nicht zu Boden getrampelt ^^

Da mein aktuelles Netzteil (ein älteres Corsair mit 650W) viel zu laut für meinen PC ist, überlege ich evtl. mein ebenfalls betagtes im Momentan in meinem 2.PC werkelndes FSP450-60EP für meinen PC zu verwenden.
Von den Anschlüssen her würds gehen. Generelle Meinungen zu diesem Netzteil in übereinstimmung mit meinen Komponenten (siehe unten in der Signatur)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Februar 2017)

Rein von der Leistung her reicht das.
Was ich nicht beurteilen kann, ist die Qualität und Leistung in diesem Netzteil.

Es ist wohl ein gruppenregiliertes Gerät, dessen Plattform für BeQuiets Pure Power 300 und 350 benutzt wird.
In dem Bereich ist es auch ok, wenn auch nicht spitze.
Ich würde sagen, kannst du tun, aber eigentlich sollte da man was moderneres rein


----------



## iGameKudan (27. Februar 2017)

Mehr wie 20° Raumtemperatur sind nicht so selten, wie es sich hier Stefan ausmalt. Wohne in einer normalen Berliner Plattenbauwohnung, da habe ich im Sommer auch gerne mal 37-38° Raumtemperatur. Die Sonne scheint ab dem Mittag den ganzen Tag ins Zimmer. Mit laufendem Rechner ist es dann draußen oft kühler wie im Raum. 

Und man sollte schon vom Worst Case ausgehen. Ist mMn. das gleiche wie bei Apple und den Akkus, die bei Minusgraden nicht mehr vernünftig funktionieren. Ist ja toll, dass es meistens (im Rahmen der Spezifikationen) und bei den Meisten funktioniert - aber wenn es dann doch während eines relativ großen Zeitraums eben nicht mehr vernünftig bzw. im Rahmen der Spezifikationen funktioniert, existiert für mich dahingehend ein sehr großer Mangel.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Februar 2017)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Mehr wie 20° Raumtemperatur sind nicht so selten, wie es sich hier Stefan ausmalt.


Ja, aber du musst auch realistisch bleiben und bedenken, dass ich die Test im Winter hab, in 'nem Altbau wohne, der erst mal aufgeheizt werden muss.
FÜr 30°C Raumtemperatur muss ich mindestens die doppelte Menge Holz verbrennen, eher sogar die 4fache Menge - nur für einen Test macht das keinen Sinn.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Und man sollte schon vom Worst Case ausgehen.


Besorg mir 'ne gescheite(!!) Wärmekammer und ich mach den Test noch mal bei 40°C Raumtemperatur...
Aber bitte eine, die auch eine entsprechende Präzision besitzt und nicht einfach 'nen Backofen mit +/-10-25°C...


----------



## Birbus (28. Februar 2017)

Sagt mal, ist es eigentlich normal das wenn man so nen LED Ram hat (Avexir core) und der pc auf Energie sparen quasi ruht, der Ram fröhlich weiterblinkt O.o
Ist mir gestern aufgefallen und irgendwie macht mich das skeptisch


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Februar 2017)

Wenn du Suspened to RAM nutzt, ja, wenn du Suspend to Disk nutzt, nein.
Also quasi Standby vs  Ruhezustand


----------



## br0da (28. Februar 2017)

Kommt auch drauf an, in welchen ACPI Zustand du den Rechner runter schickst. Ab S4 abwärts ist die Stromversorgung des DRAMs abgeschaltet.
Edit: Oh, S3 vs S4 beschreibt Chris ja quasi


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Februar 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, aber du musst auch realistisch bleiben und bedenken, dass ich die Test im Winter hab, in 'nem Altbau wohne, der erst mal aufgeheizt werden muss.
> FÜr 30°C Raumtemperatur muss ich mindestens die doppelte Menge Holz verbrennen, eher sogar die 4fache Menge - nur für einen Test macht das keinen Sinn.



Bist im DG bei 35°C musst du im Sommer dann auch erstmal runterkühlen  oder in den Keller 

Gesendet von meinem PRA-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ebastler (1. März 2017)

Birbus schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ist es eigentlich normal das wenn man so nen LED Ram hat (Avexir core) und der pc auf Energie sparen quasi ruht, der Ram fröhlich weiterblinkt O.o
> Ist mir gestern aufgefallen und irgendwie macht mich das skeptisch


Die 0,05W der LEDs machen den Braten fett 
Ich würde das einfach ignorieren. Mein PC kennt gar keinen Ruhezustand mehr. Wenn er läuft soll er laufen, wenn ich ihn nicht brauche schalte ich ihn aus - Boot geht dank SSD eh in ein paar Sekunden.


----------



## ebastler (3. März 2017)

Routine ist der Tod des Netzteiltesters...

Heute hat mich ein Sample gebissen, und das wie... War seit ~24h stromlos und als ich versuchte, die Platine aus dem Gehäuse zu kriegen, hat es mich ordentlich gebissen. Vorsichtig weitergemacht und testweise offen angesteckt. 10min nach dem Abstecken waren da noch satte 320V auf dem 390uF Nichicon.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. März 2017)

Der Kondensator scheint gut zu sein 
Aber ehrlich, wäre eine "Erdungssteckdose" mit allen 3 Kontakten auf PE oder Erdung nicht sinniger, bevor man sowas öffnet?


----------



## ebastler (3. März 2017)

Bringt in dem Fall nichts, der Primäcap entlädt sich deshalb nicht. Damit kriegt man nur aus den X und Y Caps Ladung raus und die pieksen maximal ein wenig.

Einfach vorsichtig sein und nirgends dranfassen würde ja reichen. Aber dann hat man es eilig, passt kurz nicht auf und Zack.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. März 2017)

Ok, dann hilft nur die Erdungsbürste


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Heute hat mich ein Sample gebissen, und das wie... War seit ~24h stromlos und als ich versuchte, die Platine aus dem Gehäuse zu kriegen, hat es mich ordentlich gebissen. Vorsichtig weitergemacht und testweise offen angesteckt. 10min nach dem Abstecken waren da noch satte 320V auf dem 390uF Nichicon.



Hast du keinen Hamster, den du mal ins Netzteil stecken kannst?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. März 2017)

Die Methode der polnischen Handwerker - jeder packt mal kurz an die Kontakte, alle sind wieder HELLWACH und arbeiten weiter. 

Grüße vom Bau, GFL


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. März 2017)

Das ist der Grund weshalb ich als Semi Laie niemals das Netzteil aus dessen Case entfernen werde ^^

Sent from my P8 Lite 2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebastler (3. März 2017)

Mit etwas Vorsicht und viel Konzentration geht alles... Nur nicht unvorsichtig werden, dann passiert so was.


----------



## Pu244 (3. März 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Bringt in dem Fall nichts, der Primäcap entlädt sich deshalb nicht. Damit kriegt man nur aus den X und Y Caps Ladung raus und die pieksen maximal ein wenig.
> 
> Einfach vorsichtig sein und nirgends dranfassen würde ja reichen. Aber dann hat man es eilig, passt kurz nicht auf und Zack.



Man muß den PC nach dem Abstecken nochmal einschaltem, dann wird die Ladung meist verbraucht. Natürlich sollte man sich immer so verhalten, als ob die Teile unter Spannung stehen.

EDIT:
Ich habe mir gerade ausgerechnet dass die 1080µF im Seasonic Prime, bei 400V aufgeladen, über 170Joule an Energie speichern. Zum Vergleich: ein Defibrillator beginnt bei 100J und steigert sich auf maximal 360J, die stärksten Weidezäune, bei denen man wirklich heulen muß, sind mit etwa 10J unterwegs. Mein billiges Lepa N600W hat gerade einmal 270µF auf dem Primärkondensator, also gerade einmal ein Viertel (eine gute Hold Up Zeit, wie beim Prime, hat nicht nur Vorteile).


----------



## ebastler (3. März 2017)

So einfach kannst du in dem Fall aber nicht rechnen, durch die vergleichsweise geringe Spannung und den hohen Hautwiderstand fließt nicht sonderlich viel Strom - Bei einem Defi oder Weidezaun die beide im kilovoltbereich sind sieht die Sache anders aus.


----------



## br0da (3. März 2017)

Du meinst anders herum? Auf der Primärseite des Netzteils fließen deutlich größere Ströme als durch einen Weidezaun. Eben weil der Weidezaun im Hochspannungsbereich ist, ist die Stromstärke gering zu halten - auch will man ja nur für den Schock durch das hohe Spannungspotential sorgen, nicht für Verbrennungen durch große Ströme.


----------



## ebastler (4. März 2017)

Nein, ich mein das schon so wie ich es sage. Der Hautwiderstand begrenzt den Strom der maximal fließen kann bei 300V stark, bei 2-10kV hingegen kann deutlich mehr Strom fließen. Und das tut er auch, nur deutlich kürzer wegen der geringen Kapazität.


----------



## br0da (4. März 2017)

Ach mein Fehler, sorry. Hab tatsächlich Hau*p*twiderstand gelesen und war somit noch gar nicht beim menschlichen Körper.


----------



## br0da (4. März 2017)

Stefan hattest du dir nicht schon die Aufteilung der beiden +12V Schienen deines L10 500W CM angesehen? Was genau kam dabei nochmal heraus?


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. März 2017)

br0da schrieb:


> Stefan hattest du dir nicht schon die Aufteilung der beiden +12V Schienen deines L10 500W CM angesehen? Was genau kam dabei nochmal heraus?


Nein, 400W

"Normal" halt: +12V1 für PCIe1, ATX und Laufwerke, +12V2 für CPU und PCIe2 (Buchse am modularen, beim non modular wohl nicht vorhanden)...


----------



## br0da (8. März 2017)

Gibt's eigentlich auch neuere ATX-Dokumente online abseits von der 1.2 Revision auf formfactors.org?


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. März 2017)

Natürlich, musst halt nach ATX 12V Specification googeln, dann findest du zumindest Version 2.01 von 2004...
Aber auch 2.2 kannst noch finden...

By the way:
neues von mir, gleich 2 Artikel gleichzeitig:
Userreview Silverstone SX700-LPT SFX-L 700W
Userreview - be quiet! Pure Power 10 - 400W - von Stefan Payne


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. März 2017)

...und was von meinem 650W Super Flower Platinum King über geblieben ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. März 2017)

Hab heute mal das bq b8 300 mit nem l7 300 verglichen, sieht sehr ähnlich aus. Demnach wohl fsp epn.


----------



## Gripschi (10. März 2017)

Das DP 11 sieht optisch echt schnieke aus.

Aber die Doppel Kabel mit den Gpu Anschlüssen sind nervend.

Gibt es gute "Austausch" Kabel für? Weil die zu viel Platz wegnehmen für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## ebastler (10. März 2017)

Gibt cablemod-sätze für das P11, weiß nur nicht mehr wo


----------



## br0da (10. März 2017)

Hatte auch mal die Möglichkeit, mich in einem Netzteilreview zu versuchen:
be quiet! Pure Power 10 500W CM Userreview


----------



## the_leon (10. März 2017)

Passende kabel gibt es bei CableMod (auch Konfigurator) und bei Caseking (hochwertige voN CableMod und günstigere von Bitfenix


----------



## ebastler (10. März 2017)

Hat schonmal jemand statt Sleeves bunte Kabel verwendet? Ich komme grad drauf, weil ich die bunten Silikonkabel die ich für meinen Renncopter verwende eigentlich echt schick finde. Nun dachte ich, warum nicht auch im PC...

Also, die originalen Kabel durch (in meinem Fall) orange und schwarze Silikonkabel ersetzen. Sind halt nicht so Beständig gegen Reibung, dafür hochflexibel und thermisch sehr beständig. Müsste man dann natürlich mit Kabelkämmen bändigen oder mit Fäden in Form binden (finde ich deutlich schicker als Kämme).


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (12. März 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...und was von meinem 650W Super Flower Platinum King über geblieben ist:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, ohne Elektronik, brauch man auch keinen Lüfter ...
Das Kühlkonzept finde ich gut durchdacht  
Sollte recht leise sein das Netzteil


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. März 2017)

So um mal meinen 6kten Post Spam abzuliefern: 
Ich bin ja auch gerade am L10 400 cm testen. Nachdem ich am Freitag eindrucksvoll die OTP getestet habe (330 W Last durch Prime / Furmark von stark übertaktetem E7400 und einer GTX470 und ein Fön) und Angst hatte dass es gar nicht mehr angeht (eine halbe Stunde danach wollte es dann wieder) habe ich das Gerät mal in meinen PC eingebaut und bin nahezu begeistert. Zwar finde ich noch immer Flachbandkabel optisch und haptisch furchtbar, doch sind die vom L10 IMO deutlicj besser zu verlegen als die von meinem E10 und auch von dem Cougar LX500 (auch Flachbandkabel). 
In meinem PC teste ich mit meiner R9 290 in drei Einstellungen (Standard PCS+ Einstellung, UV (1000Mhz @85%PT bei - 50mV) und OC ( 1100-1150 MHz @150% PT, Vcore + 31mV) die Rail Verteilung  
Bis dato hat das Gerät einen brauchbaren Eindruck hinterlassen, mehr natürlich in einem Review, das sicher in den nächsten 3-4 Wochen erscheint


----------



## BenGun_ (13. März 2017)

Hallo, hat jemand von euch ein Seasonic Prime Platinum Netzteil?
Habe heute meine 750Watt bekommen, aber der Lüfter klackert.
Klingt wie ein PWM Klackern von billigen PWM Lüftern.
Ist das bei euch auch oder ist meins einfach defekt?


----------



## KalleJoP (13. März 2017)

Was haltet ihr von diesem Netzteil:
450 Watt Cougar GX Series Non-Modular 80+ Gold
Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (13. März 2017)

Gutes Netzteil. Alternativen wären das E10 400W oder das Bit Fenix Whisper M 450W


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. März 2017)

Kalle, das wurde dir im Luxx schon empfohlen, du vertraust wohl niemand?


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2017)

BenGun_ schrieb:


> Hallo, hat jemand von euch ein Seasonic Prime Platinum Netzteil?
> Habe heute meine 750Watt bekommen, aber der Lüfter klackert.
> Klingt wie ein PWM Klackern von billigen PWM Lüftern.
> Ist das bei euch auch oder ist meins einfach defekt?



Klingt kaputt. Tausch es um.


----------



## BenGun_ (13. März 2017)

Grmpf, war so klar. Mal sehen wie lange Alternate dafür braucht...


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2017)

Hast du das Netzteil ganz frisch gekauft?
Dann reklamiere es einfach und lass dir das Geld wieder geben.
In der Zeit kaufst du dir das Netzteil einfach nochmal und hast es ein paar Tage später da. So sparst du dir das Warten auf den Umtausch.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. März 2017)

Bietet Seasonic nicht vor Ort Austausch an?


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Bietet Seasonic nicht vor Ort Austausch an?



Tja, seasonic Support geht ausschließlich in Englisch. Dazu hocken die in den Niederlanden. Du musst das Netzteil also nach Holland schicken.
Wie lange das dauert, weiß ich nicht, schätze aber mal so 4-5 Werktage.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. März 2017)

Oha, ok, na des mal murks.


----------



## BenGun_ (13. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du das Netzteil ganz frisch gekauft?
> Dann reklamiere es einfach und lass dir das Geld wieder geben.
> In der Zeit kaufst du dir das Netzteil einfach nochmal und hast es ein paar Tage später da. So sparst du dir das Warten auf den Umtausch.



Ja ist frisch gekauft, sollte meine be Quiet E10 beerben.
Ne mit den 180€ ist mein Hobby Buget für diesen Monat ausgelastet, muss in den nächsten 2 Monaten die neue Wohnung + Garten renovieren, da geht genug Geld hin.
Ergo kein 2tes kaufen.
Werde morgen mal bei Alternate anrufen.
Kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass Seasonic einen ratternden Lüfter in alle Prime Netzteile einbaut und kein Reviewer das merkt.
Bin zwar sehr Geräusch empfindlich aber der Lüfter ist so laut das selbst meine Frau meinte der muss doch kaputt sein.


----------



## ebastler (13. März 2017)

Du kriegst das Geld doch in 1-2 Wochen zurück, da sehe ich wenig Problem damit, das Budget für die kurze Zeit zu überziehen ^^


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (13. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, seasonic Support geht ausschließlich in Englisch. Dazu hocken die in den Niederlanden. Du musst das Netzteil also nach Holland schicken.
> Wie lange das dauert, weiß ich nicht, schätze aber mal so 4-5 Werktage.



Also ich musste mein damalgies G-550 PCGH an Sanders Computer GmbH schicken und bekam innerhalb von 3 Tagen ein neues via UPS zugeschickt ...
Die RMA wurde Freitag Nachmittag gestartet, Samstag früh ist es dann zur Post und Dienstag gegen Mittag kam das neue via UPS.

Da war nix mit Holland ...

Oder verwechselst du das jetzt mit Corsair ???


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2017)

BenGun_ schrieb:


> Ja ist frisch gekauft, sollte meine be Quiet E10 beerben.



Was war denn mit dem E10 und wieso 750 Watt?



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Also ich musste mein damalgies G-550 PCGH an Sanders Computer GmbH schicken und bekam innerhalb von 3 Tagen ein neues via UPS zugeschickt ...
> Die RMA wurde Freitag Nachmittag gestartet, Samstag früh ist es dann zur Post und Dienstag gegen Mittag kam das neue via UPS.
> 
> Da war nix mit Holland ...
> ...



Nope, war Holland.
Liegt schlicht daran, dass alle nicht Europäischen Firmen ihren Sitz in Holland haben, aus Steuergründen.

Aber wenn du das heute zu einem Subunternehmen schicken kannst und dann ein neues bekommst, ist ja alles bestens.
Nur im Voraus tauschen machen sie halt nicht.


----------



## BenGun_ (14. März 2017)

E10 kommt in den 2t Rechner, 750Watt weil ich es kann


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2017)

BenGun_ schrieb:


> E10 kommt in den 2t Rechner, 750Watt weil ich es kann



Dann würde ich gleich 850 Watt nehmen. 750 Watt ist wie ein halb geschmiertes Brötchen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. März 2017)

Alles unter 1000 Watt ist doch was für Kleinkinder


----------



## BenGun_ (14. März 2017)

Ihr habt Recht, schnell das 1200Watt bestellt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. März 2017)

Mein persönlicher Tipp: Super Flower Leadex Platinum schwarz 2000W ATX 2.3 (SF-2000F14HP Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich 
Genug Anschlüsse für alle PCs in deiner Familie


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. März 2017)

One PSU for all your PC.


----------



## BenGun_ (14. März 2017)

Ach doof, nur ATX 2.3


----------



## poiu (15. März 2017)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Mein persönlicher Tipp: Super Flower Leadex Platinum schwarz 2000W ATX 2.3 (SF-2000F14HP Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
> Genug Anschlüsse für alle PCs in deiner Familie



das schafft wenigstens kurzfristig 2500W damit kann man ja schonmal was anfangen


----------



## Amon (15. März 2017)

poiu schrieb:


> das schafft wenigstens kurzfristig 2500W damit kann man ja schonmal was anfangen


Hast du das mal getestet?

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## gorgeous188 (15. März 2017)

Schon gewusst? Beim E10 kann man das Kabel vom P8 Stecker am Netzteil auch bei PCI anstecken, also dort wo sonst die Kabel zur Grafikkarte angesteckt werden.
Was man nicht alles sieht, wenn man bei Computer Problemen hilft


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (15. März 2017)

Mit oder ohne Hammer und Seitenschneider?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. März 2017)

Jetzt schon Device seitig? Muss ich daheim mal probieren ^^


----------



## gorgeous188 (15. März 2017)

Die Stecker passen in die größere Buchse am Netzteil. Und die PIN Belegung ist ebenfalls gleich. Das funktioniert tatsächlich


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. März 2017)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Schon gewusst? Beim E10 kann man das Kabel vom P8 Stecker am Netzteil auch bei PCI anstecken, also dort wo sonst die Kabel zur Grafikkarte angesteckt werden.
> Was man nicht alles sieht, wenn man bei Computer Problemen hilft



Ja, seit P10 bekannt. Und funktioniert sogar...

War das erste, was ich beim P10 Sample gemacht hab


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. März 2017)

Weiß zufällig jemand, wie hoch in etwa die Erfolgschancen sind, beim Wechsel des E10s ein Spulenfiepen zu beseitigen?
Mir ist vor kurzem ein ziemlich penetrantes Fiepen (auf nähere Distanz sogar starkes Zirpen) der Northbridge aufgefallen, welches vor allem dann auftritt, wenn ich die Maus bewege.
Ich meine mal im einen oder anderen Thread gelesen zu haben, dass viele derartige Probleme mit einem Austausch ihres Straight Powers lösen konnten.

*PS:* Hardwareseitig hat sich in den letzten Montaten eigentlich nichts ändert. Gleiches Mainboard, gleiche Graka, gleiches Netzteil, gleiche Peripherie.
Das Fiepen lässt sich im Übrigen durch das Umschalten der C-States in der Intensität beeinflussen.


----------



## thoast3 (16. März 2017)

Genau das gleiche Problem hab ich auch! Hab ein Straight Power 10 mit 400 Watt.
Zwischenzeitlich bin ich von einem MSI H97 Gaming 3 (war defekt) auf ein Asus Z97-K/USB3.1 und von einer Sharkoon Drakonia auf eine Mionix Castor umgestiegen, hat beides nichts gebracht.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. März 2017)

Ich meine, hier gab es mal einen Thread zu genau diesem Anliegen, bei dem einige User ihre Probleme durch den Umtausch ihres E10s lösen konnten.
Bin mir auch relativ sicher, dass das Phänomen erst seit kurzem bei meinem Rechner (und wie gesagt auch ohne Hardwarewechsel) besteht. Denn bei meinen Aufnahmen von vor einem halben Jahr hatte ich keinerlei solcher Fieptöne im Idle. Das Ganze erinnert mich irgendwie stark an die Misere, die ich damals mit meinem DPP 10 in Verbindung mit dem Z87 Hero hatte. Denn dort hatte ich ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt ebenfalls ein Spulenfiepen, dass nur dann auftrat, wenn man die Maus bewegte und sogar aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse (H440) heraus hörbar war.

Hatte letztens auch mal genau nachgeforscht und bin dem Phänomen mit dem Mikrofon auf den Grund gegangen. Das Fiepen bzw. Zirpen geht auf jeden Fall von der Gegend des Sockels aus. Auch das Netzteil selbst erzeugt ein gewisses Zirpen.

Das Fiepen/Zirpen vom Mainboard, das während der Bewegungen der Maus deutlich lauter wird, lässt sich wie gesagt auch durch die C-States minimal beeinflussen.
Werde mal schauen, ob ich eventuell noch die FW-Version zurückflashen kann, die ich irgendwann mal aktualisiert hatte.


Nachtrag:

*Funfact: *das Fiepen während den Bewegungen der DA Chroma hängt tatsächlich von der eingestellten Pollingrate der Maus ab! 
Bei 500Hz und 1000Hz ist ein deutliches Fiepen wahrnehmbar, bei 125Hz ist alles ruhig.

Ansonsten habe ich nochmal ein paar verschiedene Bios-Versionen für das Z170M Mortar ausprobiert. Haben keinen Unterschied ausgemacht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. März 2017)

Bestell mal eines und testet mal. Zur Not kann das ja zurück gehen. 
Oder ihr leiht euch halt eines von Bekannten....


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. März 2017)

Die Bekannten sind glaube ich eher im Budget-Segment unterwegs 
Eventuell wende ich mich mal direkt an den BQ-Support.

Das E10 ist übrigens von Herbst 2015.


----------



## thoast3 (16. März 2017)

*@Kabelbinder* Genau das beschreibt mein Problem auch. Mit dem Straight Power E9, das ich zuvor hatte, bestanden keine Probleme.

*@Dreirad* Hmm, meine Bekannten haben eigentlich fast alle untaugliche Netzteile für meinen PC, also leihen ist nicht. 
Die Frage ist auch, was für ein Netzteil das Straight Power 10 ersetzen sollte.
Ich bin sehr empfindlich gegenüber Geräuschen (das Straight Power E9 fand ich nicht wirklich leise), aus dem Grund fallen die meisten Standardempfehlungen weg.
Modularität brauch ich nicht und 400 Watt sollten bei mir reichen (die 290 fliegt wohl bald raus und wird durch eine RX 5x0 / RX Vega / GTX 1070 ersetzt).
Da fielen mir aus dem Stegreif eigentlich nur Pure Power 10 und Dark Power Pro 11 ein.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. März 2017)

Wenn die eines über haben wieso nicht testen  
Hat das schon schwarze Kabel? Oder kam das erst 2016?
Meines ist vom Oktober 2014


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. März 2017)

Also mein E10 CM hat noch "bunte" Kabel.

Werde mal schauen, ob ich demnächst an eine Alternative zum Testen rankomme. Ist eh längst überfällig, dass ich das Ding mal neu verkable


----------



## thoast3 (16. März 2017)

Mir ist eingefallen, dass ich mein Netzteil Ende dieser Woche an einen Freund ausleihe, weil dessen Netzteil möglicherweise kaputt ist und ich sowieso nächste Woche geschäftlich unterwegs bin. Er soll mal darauf achten, ob das Geräusch auch bei ihm auftritt (er hat aber ein Bulldozer-System).

Meins hat bereits schwarze Kabel, hab es irgendwann Mitte letzten Jahres gekauft.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. März 2017)

Ist bei dir eigentlich ebenfalls das Mainboard das Problem? Oder nur das NT selbst?
Die Maus verursacht keine Geräusche?


----------



## thoast3 (16. März 2017)

Bei mir sind sowohl Mainboard als auch das Netzteil das Problem, beide erzeugen die Geräusche.

Ne, an der Maus liegt es sicher nicht, an einem anderen PC mit einem Pure Power L8 erzeugt sie keine Geräusche.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. März 2017)

Dann probiere mal das L8^^


----------



## thoast3 (16. März 2017)

Geht schlecht, der PC mit dem L8 ist täglich im Einsatz und als Ersatznetzteil hätte ich nur ein LC-Böller Office 600H da ^^


Wahrscheinlich bestell ich Ende nächster Woche ein neues Gehäuse und nutze die Gelegenheit, auch, um von MF Midnight-Shopping Gebrauch machen zu können, ein Netzteil zum Testen bestellen. Ich nehme dann wahrscheinlich ein billiges DC-DC-Netzteil mit allen wichtigen Schutzschaltungen à la Xilence Performance A+.


----------



## Lee (18. März 2017)

Kurze Frage: 
Neues Netzteil für neuen PC steht an. Hardware wird wohl auf nen AMD R7 1700, momentan noch ne HD7850 aber bald ne GTX 1060 oder RX480 +16gb Ram und nicht nennenswert Peripherie hinauslaufen. Option auf ne dickere Grafikkarte in der Zukunft möchte ich mir vorbehalten. Dachte an so um die 500w Leistung. Eigentlich war ich sicher das BQ Straight E10 500cm zu kaufen, aber ich hab jetzt schon recht viel gutes vom  Pure Power 10 500cm gelesen, was bei Caseking satte 30€ günstiger ist. Trotzdem ne Empfehlung wert? Oder gibts gar Alternativen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. März 2017)

Alternativen zum PP10 oder E10?

Das PP10 spielt am Ende doch ne ganze Klasse tiefer.
Wenn das Budget nicht drückt ist das E10 ne gute wahl, da wäre alternativ das Cooler Master V550 aktuell günstig zu haben und ist quasi gleichwertig bis minimal besser.
Wenn die Lautstärke nicht so wichtig ist, ist auch das EVGA Supernova G2 interessant.


----------



## Lee (19. März 2017)

Naja aber was "kann" denn z.B: das E10 besser, abgesehen von der Effizienz? Wenns jetzt darum geht, dass das eine nur 7, das andere 10 Jahre hält, is mir das egal 
Soweit ich das gelesen hab sind im PP10 auch alle Schutzschaltungen etc implementiert und sooo billig ists nun auch wieder nicht. Lautstärke ist schon ein Kriterium!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. März 2017)

Das E10 ist afaik eines der leisesten Netzteile am Markt, das PP10 steht dem etwas nach.

Außerdem ist das E10 ein bisschen besser von den Bauteilen, wobei ich das nicht überbewerten würde.
Was mir beim PP10 etwas aufstößt, ist eben die Silber Cert, die das E10 auch als Gold hat.
Wobei ich auch hier sagen muss, das muss man nicht überbewerten.

Ich würde persönlich eher zum V550 greifen, weil dessen Effizienz im Niedriglastbereich enorm gut ist. Ich habe aber auch recht häufig diesen Zustand am PC, so dass ich davon auch profitiere.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2017)

Das E10 bietet die besseren Garantien, längere Kabel und ist leiser. Dazu 4 Rails statt nur 2.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. März 2017)

Wobei die Railzahl bis etwa 500w fast(!) zu vernachlässigen ist, bzw. eher noch Probleme machen kann, bei zu vielen.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2017)

Wie macht das Probleme bei zu vielen Rails?
Das musst du mal erklären.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. März 2017)

Wenn die Aufteilung ungünstig ist, kann es Probleme mit einzelnen Konfigurationen geben. Muss natürlich nicht sein.


----------



## Gripschi (19. März 2017)

Ist es beim E10 so?

Generell ist das dann aber doch Modell abhängig. Nicht generell so.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. März 2017)

Es kommt immer auf die CFG in Zusammenhang mit den Rails an. Sowas ist schon eher selten und bedarf schon eher ausgefallener Konfigurationen.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn die Aufteilung ungünstig ist, kann es Probleme mit einzelnen Konfigurationen geben. Muss natürlich nicht sein.



Wo ist denn die Aufteilung ungünstig, wenn die CPU, das Mainboard und die PCIe Stecker je eine Rail haben?
Blöd ist es bei 2 Rails, wenn eine Rail nur CPU hat und auf der anderen Rail alles andere drauf ist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. März 2017)

Vom L10 400CM habe ich bisher genauso wenig gemerkt wie von meinem E10 500. Außer dass ich die Kabel nun deutlich besser verlegen kann ^^. Die Rail Aufteilung des L10 400 cmist auch gut, auch bei 110% Last dank stark übertakteter R9 290 läuft alles wie es soll


----------



## thoast3 (19. März 2017)

Ich bin's nochmal bzgl des Problems mit dem fiependen SP 10 / Mainboards.

Hab gestern das SP 10 in den PC des Freundes eingebaut. Hat auch alles gut geklappt, PC läuft wieder einwandfrei. Aber das Fiepen beim Bewegen der Maus konnte ich nicht reproduzieren. 

Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass er einen AMD FX verbaut hat? Oder es liegt wirklich nicht am Netzteil.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2017)

Bei solchen Sachen sind es immer mehrere Dinge, die zusammenkommen.
Da muss dann das Netzteil, die Maus, Mainboard, Grafikkarte, RAM und so genau passen, damit sich Geräusche entwickeln.
Das ist aber so selten, dass es darüber keine Studien gibt.


----------



## thoast3 (20. März 2017)

Mag ja sein, aber es wundert mich schon, wenn sich das Fiepverhalten trotz Wechsel des Mainboards und der Maus nicht ändert sowie auch andere ein ähnliches Phänomen bei sich beobachten können.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. März 2017)

ist das auch ohne GPU zu erkennen?
Wenn nein, dürfte die GPU da die Resonanz erzeugen.


----------



## ebastler (20. März 2017)

Bei mir fiept praktisch jedes Netzteil. V550, P11 550, HCP 1200...
Ich glaube meine GPU ist besonders böse, kann ja nicht von jedem Spitzengerät ein Montagsmodell erwischt haben


----------



## thoast3 (20. März 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ist das auch ohne GPU zu erkennen?
> Wenn nein, dürfte die GPU da die Resonanz erzeugen.


Müsste ich mal probieren.


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2017)

Die Grafikkarte kann da durchaus der Auslöser sein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. März 2017)

thoast3 schrieb:


> Ich bin's nochmal bzgl des Problems mit dem fiependen SP 10 / Mainboards.
> 
> Hab gestern das SP 10 in den PC des Freundes eingebaut. Hat auch alles gut geklappt, PC läuft wieder einwandfrei. Aber das Fiepen beim Bewegen der Maus konnte ich nicht reproduzieren.
> 
> Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass er einen AMD FX verbaut hat? Oder es liegt wirklich nicht am Netzteil.



Solche Sachen liegen idR an Resonanzen zwischen Board und Netzteil, ggF auch die Grafikkarte.


----------



## poiu (21. März 2017)

Auf zur CeBIT


----------



## Kusanar (21. März 2017)

poiu schrieb:


> Auf zur CeBIT



Hätte Tickets, werd's nicht schaffen  Schade...

Viel Spass und bring ein paar Schnappschüsse für uns mit


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. März 2017)

poiu schrieb:


> Auf zur CeBIT



Meinereiner geht erst morgen hin...


----------



## Gripschi (21. März 2017)

Ich auch. Bin echt gespannt drauf.


----------



## Philipus II (21. März 2017)

Ich war heute zu Gast bei CWT - aber nicht auf der CeBIT im Hinterzimmer, sondern vor Ort in der Fabrik in China. Kurzfassung: CWT wird oft unterschätzt. Wenn der Kunde abe die richtigen Wünsche äußert haben die alle Fähigkeiten, qualitativ erstklassige Netzteile abzuliefern. Ich war sehr posiitv überrascht, um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2017)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich war heute zu Gast bei CWT - aber nicht auf der CeBIT im Hinterzimmer, sondern vor Ort in der Fabrik in China. Kurzfassung: CWT wird oft unterschätzt. Wenn der Kunde abe die richtigen Wünsche äußert haben die alle Fähigkeiten, qualitativ erstklassige Netzteile abzuliefern.



klar, können die, wenn sie wollen, die Kunden bestellen aber nun mal so, dass eben preiswert bei rauskommt.


----------



## Philipus II (21. März 2017)

Jo, da muss man wirklich zwischen Marke und Fabrik klar trennen.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2017)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Jo, da muss man wirklich zwischen Marke und Fabrik klar trennen.



Auf jeden Fall, sollte man immer machen.
Blöd ist halt, dass die preisbewussten Netzteilserien unterschiedlicher Anbieter halt häufig von CWT kommen.
Und ich kenne so kein CWT Netzteil, das mit einem Seasonic Titanium und Co. mithalten kann.
Oder hast du in der Fabrik da anderes feststellen können?


----------



## S6_ (21. März 2017)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich war heute zu Gast bei CWT - aber nicht auf der CeBIT im Hinterzimmer, sondern vor Ort in der Fabrik in China. Kurzfassung: CWT wird oft unterschätzt. Wenn der Kunde abe die richtigen Wünsche äußert haben die alle Fähigkeiten, qualitativ erstklassige Netzteile abzuliefern. Ich war sehr posiitv überrascht, um ehrlich zu sein.



Darf ich fragen wie du das hinbekommen hast? Oder sind die da so locker?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (21. März 2017)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich war heute zu Gast bei CWT - aber nicht auf der CeBIT im Hinterzimmer, sondern vor Ort in der Fabrik in China. Kurzfassung: CWT wird oft unterschätzt. Wenn der Kunde aber die richtigen Wünsche äußert haben die alle Fähigkeiten, qualitativ erstklassige Netzteile abzuliefern. Ich war sehr posiitv überrascht, um ehrlich zu sein.



Frag sich eben nur ob es Kunden gibt, die genau dies tun Philip


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2017)

Ich frag mich ja, was es kostet, wenn man sich von denen ein Netzteil bauen lässt. 
Also, eine Plattform nehmen, die es schon gibt -- ist ja preiswerter -- und dann so bestücken lassen, dass es eben super ist.
Dazu die Kabel anfertigen lassen, die man will und natürlich auch der Rest wie Lüfter, RGB Beleuchtung  und ein Umschalter, falls man statt der 550 Watt kurz mal 850 Watt braucht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. März 2017)

Geld, Backsteine wollen se nicht, und Dachlatten passen nicht in die Kasse 

Aber es kommt wie bei allem auf die Qualität an die man will, die Stückzahl, ...


----------



## poiu (22. März 2017)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich war heute zu Gast bei CWT - aber nicht auf der CeBIT im Hinterzimmer, sondern vor Ort in der Fabrik in China. Kurzfassung: CWT wird oft unterschätzt. Wenn der Kunde abe die richtigen Wünsche äußert haben die alle Fähigkeiten, qualitativ erstklassige Netzteile abzuliefern. Ich war sehr posiitv überrascht, um ehrlich zu sein.



Nichts neues als ich damals das Cooler Master G550M gesehen hatte wusste ich das CWT kann wenn der Kunde nur bereit ist den Aufpreis zu  zahlen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. März 2017)

War Phil nicht auch mal bei FSP? Ich meine mich dunkel zu erinnern


----------



## poiu (22. März 2017)

der war bei mehreren Fabirken zu besuch auch bei einigen nicht NT


----------



## Philipus II (23. März 2017)

FSP fehlt mir noch. Und die Haupt-Fabrik von Seasonic. Von Seasonic habe ich nur einen Subunternehmer besichtigt bisher, die Fabrik die Gold und Platinum baut muss ich mal noch irgendwann auf die Besichtigungsliste packen wenn ich wieder Zeit habe, ebenso wie XHY. Abgesehen davon habe ich die Herstellung der meist genannten Fabriken schon selber gesehen und war auch bei ein paar Exoten zu Gast. Als normaler Anwender und auch als Reviewer kommste da aber so leicht nicht rein, klar. Ich habe in Asien inzwischen ein exzellentes Netzwerk.


----------



## br0da (23. März 2017)

Darf ich fragen, was du so von den Besuchen mitnimmst, also wie sich die Besuche für dich rentieren?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. März 2017)

Aus welcher Motivation besuchst du solche Firmen? Ist das ein Interesse deinerseits, das du aus eigener Tasche finanzierst oder ist das eine bezahlte Fortbildung für was auch immer?


----------



## Philipus II (24. März 2017)

Ich bin inzwischen schon etwas länger für einen größeren deutschen Distributor im Bereich Einkauf/Produktmanagement tätig. Ist für mich also eine ganz regulär bezahlte Geschäftsreise für mich, kein Urlaub. Aber ja, man lernt natürlich auch sehr viel dazu.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. März 2017)

Wow! Sehr interessant.
Du hast eine beneidenswerte Karriere.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. März 2017)

Kennt ihr schon?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amon (28. März 2017)

Okey.... Wo hast du das Teil her?

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2017)

Das Huntkey ist ja schon älter.
Aber soweit ich weiß gibt es das in Europa gar nicht. Wo hast du das denn her?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. März 2017)

Vom Laster gefallen 

Hält das Teil auch was draufsteht?


----------



## poiu (28. März 2017)

nix vom Laster gefallen, das hatte ich ihm vor Jahren geschenkt.

Es war eins von nur wneigen Geräten glaube seriennummer war 00000000006 oder so 

 das teil hatte aber damals irgendwie mit der Rail Verteilung/Kabeln Probleme an der Chroma und da Huntkey dann auch später nie hier tätig wurde hatte ich nie was dazu gemacht außer das teil mal in einem "miesen" Video zerlegt^^ das Video wurde mir aber auch geklaut xD

 Chroma Report fliegt hier vielleicht noch umher, ich weiß nicht mehr ob das damals überhaupt ansprang an der Chroma *grübel* sorry ist schon halbes Jahrzehnt her

PS. Optisch fand ich das damals ganz nice und die Verarbeitung ( Lackierung..)  ist auch ganz gut gewesen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere


achhhh da ist das^^

Huntkey X7 1200W look Inside 1280 - YouTube





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nh_N0v1mRgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2017)

Also ein Spitzenprodukt.  
Wieso kaufe ich mir immer nur den BeQuiet Schrott?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach nee -- ich lass mir den BeQuiet Schrott ja schenken. Dafür empfehle ich dann hier um Forum ausschließlich BeQuiet Produkte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. März 2017)

Weil du weißt, dass dir bei dem be quiet Zeugs der Lüfter nicht auf die Eier geht.
Das ist nämlich auch der Grund, warum ich das Huntkey nie wirklich nutzte - der tackernde Lüfter.

Und ihn gegen was anderes auszutauschen geht auch nicht, da der Lüfter dann ordendlich ab geht, wenn sich die Last geändert hat...

Und nunja, man hat auch z.T. zu dicke Kabel genutzt....


----------



## poiu (28. März 2017)

ja das teil war auch wieder mal nicht bis zum schluss durchdacht

 Man darf auch nicht gänzlich kritisieren, immerhin war es das einzige Muster in ganz Eu und ein Presample

Die dicken kabel waren an sich ja nicht schlecht


----------



## ebastler (29. März 2017)

Warum fiept in meinem PC jedes verdammte Netzteil? Zwei V550, ein P11, ein HCP1200 - alle fiepen nach 2-8 Wochen Betrieb  plötzlich wie Sau. Diverse billigere sowieso. 

Ich kann doch nicht nur Montagsmodelle erwischen? Das gute HCP -.-

Die Tatsache, dass aus meiner Steckdose eher Dreieck als Sinus kommt sollte ja dem NT egal sein... Vermutlich ist meine GPU einfach asozial. Oder die fiept so schräg dass ich nur immer denke es sei das Netzteil. Es fiept aber lauter aus dem NT als aus der Slotblende.


----------



## Amon (29. März 2017)

Ich habe jetzt auch festgestellt dass meine Grafikkarte fiept, oder eher knistert. Was man nicht so alles feststellt wenn das Gehäuse mal ein paar Tage offen ist. 😉 Dafür ist mein P11 absomut flüsterleise.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (29. März 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Warum fiept in meinem PC jedes verdammte Netzteil? Zwei V550, ein P11, ein HCP1200 - alle fiepen nach 2-8 Wochen Betrieb  plötzlich wie Sau. Diverse billigere sowieso.



Könnte das an deinen Übertaktungen bis an die Kotzgrenze liegen ??? ... Vermutlich fordert das dein Netzteil auf eine ganz besondere Art & Weise. Vielleicht hinterlässt das ja auch Spuren


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. März 2017)

@poiu

Ist das Huntkey so gut, dass es einen Sprachlos zurücklässt? 
 Oder funktioniert nur bei mir der Ton nicht?


----------



## ebastler (29. März 2017)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Könnte das an deinen Übertaktungen bis an die Kotzgrenze liegen ??? ... Vermutlich fordert das dein Netzteil auf eine ganz besondere Art & Weise. Vielleicht hinterlässt das ja auch Spuren


Momentan läuft alles Stock... Bzw die GPU Stock, die CPU undervoltet bei Stocktakt auf 0,91Vcore und 1,4Vcache. Der Eimer zieht 420W bei Prime + Heaven aus der Dose.


----------



## poiu (29. März 2017)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> @poiu
> 
> Ist das Huntkey so gut, dass es einen Sprachlos zurücklässt?
> Oder funktioniert nur bei mir der Ton nicht?



kein plan ggf hab ich denn ton rausgekickt oder er ist verloren gegangen 

weiß ich nicht mehr



ebastler schrieb:


> Warum fiept in meinem PC jedes verdammte Netzteil? Zwei V550, ein P11, ein HCP1200 - alle fiepen nach 2-8 Wochen Betrieb  plötzlich wie Sau. Diverse billigere sowieso.
> 
> Ich kann doch nicht nur Montagsmodelle erwischen? Das gute HCP -.-
> 
> Die Tatsache, dass aus meiner Steckdose eher Dreieck als Sinus kommt sollte ja dem NT egal sein... Vermutlich ist meine GPU einfach asozial. Oder die fiept so schräg dass ich nur immer denke es sei das Netzteil. Es fiept aber lauter aus dem NT als aus der Slotblende.



kann auch einfach deine Hardware sein, also das die Resonanz Frequenz irgendwas verursacht, aber ist alles schuss ins blaue


----------



## ebastler (29. März 2017)

Hab in der Zwischenzeit Board und CPU gewechselt, nur die GPU ist konstant im Rechner.

Jedenfalls schräg.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. März 2017)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> @poiu
> 
> Ist das Huntkey so gut, dass es einen Sprachlos zurücklässt?
> Oder funktioniert nur bei mir der Ton nicht?



Naja, es ist schon nicht schlecht und (damals) eins der besseren 1200W Geräte gewesen.
Was etwas seltsam ist, ist das modular PCB...
Und dass man dort die Kabel drauf gelötet hat. Entsprechend blöde schauts auch aus. Und Zugentlastung gibts auch nicht wirklich...

Und die Effizienz im unteren Lastbereich ist 'nen bisserl schlechter als bei moderneren Geräten...
Und natürlich das tackern vom (beleuchteten) Lüfter...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. April 2017)

Zwar war Stefan deutlich schneller als ich aber hier mal mein Review zum Pure Power 10 400CM [Lesertest] Be Quiet Pure Power 10 400CM - solide Mittelklasse für Jedermann?


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2017)

Sehr schick. Aber das helle grün im Fazit ist kaum zu lesen. Das solltest du mal etwas dunkler machen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. April 2017)

Wenn ich wieder am Computer bin, schau ich was besser passt als "lime". Mir fiel es nicht unangenehm auf beim überfliegen des Reviews


----------



## poiu (9. April 2017)

haha  fies

jonnyGURU Forums - View Single Post - Seasonic Prime Review at Anandtech


----------



## Schrotti (11. April 2017)

Ich habe mir jetzt das Cooler Master B500 v2 bestellt (für mein Bastel RYZEN 1600 System mit GTX 1050 Ti).

Mal schauen wie das Teil so ist für den Preis.


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2017)

Ein Gruppe Netzteil hätte ich mir aber nicht gekauft. Auch wenn der Rechner nicht viel zieht.
Heute sollte es schon Indy sein.
Ein Pure Power L10 mit 400 Watt hätte da locker gereicht.


----------



## Baka0Ari (11. April 2017)

Gibt es denn schon Reviews/Tests zu den neuen EVGA B3? 
Was bisher bekannt ist sind die ja scheinbar vielversprechend,
Super Flower Platform, Vollmodular, Preislich im Bereich der Corsair CX ^^
EVGA SuperNOVA B3 - EVGA Forums


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2017)

Sieht stark nach Bronze aus. Ob das was taugt, muss man abwarten.


----------



## ebastler (11. April 2017)

B3 wird auch Bronze heißen [emoji14]

EVGA war da doch immer Konsequent, alle G Modelle sind Gold, alle T Titan und alle P Platin.
Außer ich vergesse da ein krummes das aus der Reihe tanzt...


----------



## Amon (11. April 2017)

Ob da wieder Super Flower drin steckt..

Edit: Wer lesen kann ist klar in Vorteil...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. April 2017)

War das nicht als b2 baugleich zum CM B500?


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2017)

Mir fällt gerade keine Super Flower Plattform ein, die Bronze ist und nicht ausgelutscht ist.
Am Ende bauen die irgendeinen Kram.
Dann würde auch der Preis passen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. April 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> War das nicht als b2 baugleich zum CM B500?


Nein, meines Wissens war EVGA HEC und CM CWT


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. April 2017)

Dann verwechsel ich da was, es gab n Gegenstück.


----------



## Philipus II (12. April 2017)

EVGA B2 war/ist auch Super Flower. Die verwendete Plattform ähnelt etwas dem alten Golden Green und ist ebenfalls LLC/DC-DC. Die neue Version startet aber bereits ab 450 Watt und nicht ab 750W.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. April 2017)

Dann hieß das evga anders


----------



## poiu (12. April 2017)

Cooler Master macht aktuell eine Umfrage zu Netzteilen

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/JM6XMHB


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2017)

1500 und mehr Watt natürlich.


----------



## poiu (12. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> 1500 und mehr Watt natürlich.



also Office Netzteil!


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2017)

poiu schrieb:


> also Office Netzteil!



Nee, zum Aufladen vom Tablec PC.


----------



## ebastler (13. April 2017)

USB-C als Ladestecker... Shit is going to be real, wenn du 100W pro Laptop reinpumpst und 5 Laptops an den PC ansteckst XD

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. April 2017)

Nicht zu vergessen das das E Auto in der Garage auch noch geladen werden will. 


Spoiler



Kleiner Scherz, als ob irgendjemand von uns unseren HEMI gegen ein E Auto tauscht


Schön zu sehen ist, dass ein E10 so robust ist, dass es bei einem Sturz aus 2m Höhe nicht kaputt geht sondern den Boden zerstört ^^. Gott sei Dank funktioniert es noch


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. April 2017)

Das 3-Auto braucht aber mehr Spannung


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. April 2017)

An das Netzteil wird natürlich noch ein Ladegerät angeschlossen, dass für das E Auto die richtige Ladespannung bereitstellt


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2017)

Für das Elektro Auto hab ich noch die Kartoffel Batterie.


----------



## eder13 (14. April 2017)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab bereits in einem vorigen Post eine Frage gestellt bezüglich einer passenden Grafikkarte zu meinem Netzteil Chieftec BS 350 welches ja keinen PCIe Stecker besitzt. Allgemeiner Diskussionsthread zu Netzteilen

Nun es wird auf jeden Fall eine 6Pin Grafikkarte, wshl eine RX 480 Referenz (würde ich günstig um 200€ bekommen) oder eine RX 480 Red Dragon welche ebenfalls einen 6Pin Stecker hat.
Mehr als einen 6Pin Stecker möchte ich meinem Netzteil auch nicht zumuten, mit einem 8Pin könnte es sicher Probleme geben.

So nun zu meiner eigentlichen (erneuten) Frage: Wie bringe ich den 6Pin Adapter am besten an meinem Netzteil unter? Neben den beiden Mainboard Steckern (24 und 4 Pin) bietet das Netzteil
noch 2 Molex Stecker und 2 Sata Stecker - ich betreibe eine HDD und zwei SSDs. Es gibt ja mehrere "Arten" von 6Pin Adapter. Zu Hause hätte ich einen 6Pin Adapter herumliegen, welcher nur einen Molex Stecker besetzt. Der sieht in etwa so aus (war damals einer Sapphire HD 5770 beigelegt):
4 Pin zu 6 Pin Express PCIE Grafikkarte Graphics: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Da ich drei Festplatten benütze, würde ich einen Molex Stecker für eine Festplatte brauchen - allerdings würde ich lieber beide Molex Stecker, also quasi den ganze Strang, für die Grafikkarte verwenden und folgenden Adapter dafür kaufen: 
6 poliges Grafikkarten-Stromkabel Adapter Strom Kabel PCIe PCI-E PCI Express PEG: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente

Das hat einfach dem Grund, weil mir ein Molex Stecker für den Adapter schichtweg "zu wenig" vorkommt und ich mir die Frage stelle, ob denn einer denn überhaupt reicht. Deswegen würde ich lieber einen 2x Molex auf einen 6Pin Pcie Adapter verwenden.

Nun jetzt bleiben allerdings nur SATA Stecker für die drei Festplatten übrig - hier wäre meine Idee: SSDs verbrauchen ja sogesehen weniger Strom als normale HDDs - deswegen würde ich folgenden Adapter kaufen: InLine SATA Strom-Y-Kabel SATA Buchse an 2x SATA: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Mit diesem würde ich dann beide SSDs betreiben und mit dem zweiten "normalen" SATA Stecker würde ich meine HDD betreiben.

Ich weiß das ganze ist etwas verrückt mit den ganzen Adaptern oO allerdings möchte ich gerne die RX 480 also den Adapter lieber mit 2 Molex Steckern betreiben, damit das
Netzteil besser mit der Last klarkommt - das seht ihr doch auch sinnvoll oder? Mir kommt da 1x Molex einfach zu wenig vor.. ^^

Der Vollständigkeit halber poste ich nochmal mein System: 
CPU: i5 2320 
RAM: 8GB Ballistix Sport DDR3 1600MHZ
MB: ASUS P8H61-I R2.0 LGA 1155-ITX
Kühler: Noctua i9 
Gehäuse: DAN CASES A4 SFX
Graka (bald): AMD RX 480 Referenz oder Powercolor RX 480 Red Dragon (beide 6Pin)
1x HDD (ein uraltes von Seagate mit 160GB - wird später durch eine 2TB SSD von WD oda so ersetzt) und 2x SSD (Samsung 830er 128GB und Sandisk SSD Plus 240GB) 

Vielen Dankf für euere Hilfe/Meinungen 

PS: Bitte kein neues Netzteil vorschlagen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. April 2017)

Ich halte das Vorhaben für grob Fahrlässig gegenüber deiner Hardware, das Netzteil ist für solche Last nicht ausgelegt.


----------



## eder13 (14. April 2017)

Selbst CB meint ein 6Pin Anschluss geht, allerdings sollte man mehr oder weniger beide Molex-Stecker verwenden und genau das wäre ja mein Vorhaben.

"Nutzt man beide Komponentenstränge als Versorgung für den Adapter, empfehlen wir maximal einen einzelnen 6-Pin-Stecker zu verwenden, um die Kabel und Anschlüsse nicht zu überfordern." --> Drei SFX-Netzteile im Test: be quiet!, Chieftec & SilverStone (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Ich meine du übertreibst mit deiner Aussage, selbst ich hatte 3 Jahre einen alten Chiligreen PC mit FSP Netzteil (350 Watt), Athlon 64 X2 (125Watt) und HD 5770 mit einem Adapter im Einsatz ohne irgendwelche Probleme - und das grenzt bei nem NoName NT schon arg an Verrücktheit ^^


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. April 2017)

Was jetzt. NoName Netzteil oder FSP?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. April 2017)

Eder, sorry, aber wir reden von einer RX480, die überschreitet die 6-Pin PCIe Spec bei weitem. Und dazu die moderne Lastart. Sorry, das Netzteil ist einfach für sowas nicht ausgelegt.
Und dazu kommt, dass du auch noch 3 Laufwerke einsetzt udn der rest der hardware auch nicht so extrem sparsam ist. Ist ja schließlich kein G4560 

Wenn du da ne 1050Ti rein setzt, mag das gehen, bei ner 480 halte ich das Vorhaben für gewagt.


----------



## eder13 (14. April 2017)

@Dreiradsimulator: Hab mir gedacht FSP sind eher no Name ^^- genau war sogar nur ein 300 Watt Netzteil drinnen. Der Genaue Name ist: "FSP Fortron/Source ATX-300PAF". An dem NT war die besagte Konfig mit einem Adapter angeschlossen.

@Chris-W201-Fan: Gut das ist ein Argument. Dann wäre wohl eine GTX 1060 6GB sinnvoller - vll warte ich auch eher mal den Refresh ab der 500er Serie evtl. kommt da dann eine RX 570 mit 8GB und 6Pin Adapter sonst wirds die Nvidia mit den 6GB.
Habe jetzt noch nachgedacht und werde jetzt einfach nur die 2 SSDs im Rechner lassen, die Festplatte kommt raus und die 2 verfügbaren Molex Adapter werden für den 6Pin Adapter verwendet.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. April 2017)

Musst du wissen, ich hätte mir da mal überlegt, ob es bei einer 250€+ GPU nicht sinnig ist, ein passiges Netzteil zu nutzen, und da gibt es ja möglichkeiten....
Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## keinnick (14. April 2017)

Und ein neues / passendes NT ist keine Option?


----------



## eder13 (14. April 2017)

Alles klar.

Ich probiers einfach normalerweise sollte es nämlich ohne Probleme hinhauen.
Ein neues Netzteil will ich nicht, weil ich das jetzige dann einfach nicht wegschmeissen will weil es ja seine Dienste leise und gut erfüllt.

Danke trotzdem für eure Meinungen.


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2017)

Tja, wenn sich technische Anforderungen ändern und das Netzteil das nicht mehr schafft, sollte man es ersetzen, egal ob es noch geht oder nicht.
Oder willst du warten, bis das Netzteil kaputt geht und die Hardware mit beschädigt und du dann alles wegwerfen kannst?


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. April 2017)

eder13 schrieb:


> Ich probiers einfach normalerweise sollte es nämlich ohne Probleme hinhauen.
> Ein neues Netzteil will ich nicht, weil ich das jetzige dann einfach nicht wegschmeissen will weil es ja seine Dienste leise und gut erfüllt.


...und dann wundert man sich, warum der Rechner auf einmal kaputt ist, obwohl man nix gemacht hat. Nur ein altes/schrottiges Netzteil weiter genutzt...

Und warum fragst du überhaupt, wenn dich unsere Meinung eh nicht interessiert?! SOWAS ist immer ziemlich frech!


----------



## Birbus (15. April 2017)

Weiß jemand was hier so verbaut ist ? 
ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal

Findet man keine wirklich Tests zu, und 40€ inkl. versand scheint erstmal preiswert für einen 2. (oder 5.) Rechner .


----------



## the_leon (15. April 2017)

Naja, für den Preis bekommt man auch ein Xilence Pervormance A+ mit 430w Xilence Performance A+ Serie 430W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das bietet leider nur einen PciE Stromstecker.
Falls zwei benötigt werden gibt es für einen kleinen Aufpreis das 530w Model.
Xilence Performance A+ Serie 530W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Diese Netzteile empfehle ich guten Gewissens für einen zweit, dritt, oder fünft PC, während ich bei Sharkoon prinzipiell erstmal Vorsichtig wäre


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. April 2017)

Birbus schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was hier so verbaut ist ?
> ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


Nope, total unbekannt, was das ist...
Möchte auch nicht spekulieren. Insbesondere nach dem 350W Sharkoon Teil von irgendeiner billig Bude...




Birbus schrieb:


> Findet man keine wirklich Tests zu, und 40€ inkl. versand scheint erstmal preiswert für einen 2. (oder 5.) Rechner .


Erst einmal ist es billig. 
Ob es preiswert ist, muss sich noch zeigen. Samples von Sharkoon hab ich aber schon lange nicht mehr gesehen...

Allerdings ist Sharkoon auch nur die Hausmarke von Alternate.


----------



## Birbus (16. April 2017)

Joa schade das man nichts zu findet, könnte es ja kaufen und mal hier ein paar Bilder vom Innenleben posten ^^. 
Ich betreibe auch ein AM1 System mit einen Xilence Performance C, no regrets xD


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. April 2017)

Das ist ja auch nur ne Belastung wie 5 Lüfter.


----------



## Pu244 (16. April 2017)

In der aktuellen ct ist ein interessanter Artikel über Elektronikbrände drin, incl eines Falls mit einem abgebrannten PC (Kurzschluss in der Dockingstation für SATA Platten). Es wäre interessant zu wissen was für ein Netzteil da verbaut war.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. April 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> In der aktuellen ct ist ein interessanter Artikel über Elektronikbrände drin, incl eines Falls mit einem abgebrannten PC (Kurzschluss in der Dockingstation für SATA Platten). Es wäre interessant zu wissen was für ein Netzteil da verbaut war.



Viel interessanter wäre es zu wissen um was für eine Dockingstation es sich gehandelt hat und woher diese Ihren Strom bezogen hat


----------



## Pu244 (16. April 2017)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Viel interessanter wäre es zu wissen um was für eine Dockingstation es sich gehandelt hat und woher diese Ihren Strom bezogen hat



Es war eine Aerocool Strike-X ST und den Strom hatte das Ding wohl vom PC Netzteil, wie quasi jedes Gehäuse.

Aerocool hat die Dockingstationen dann ausgetauscht (wenn sich die Kunden gemeldet haben.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. April 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Es war eine Aerocool Strike-X ST und den Strom hatte das Ding wohl vom PC Netzteil, wie quasi jedes Gehäuse.
> 
> Aerocool hat die Dockingstationen dann ausgetauscht (wenn sich die Kunden gemeldet haben.



Ahhhhjaaaa Stimmt ... Das war der Artikel wo das Case unterm Tisch angefangen hat zu Fackeln ... Ich denke mich dunkel zu erinnern ... Da war Gott sei Dank ein Redakteur daneben und hat es bemerkt ^^


----------



## keinnick (16. April 2017)

Dazu gibt es auch hier einen Beitrag: Docking-Station auf Abwegen - Tom's in Gefahr: Selbstentzundung eines Aerocool StrikeX ST


----------



## Pu244 (16. April 2017)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ahhhhjaaaa Stimmt ... Das war der Artikel wo das Case unterm Tisch angefangen hat zu Fackeln ... Ich denke mich dunkel zu erinnern ... Da war Gott sei Dank ein Redakteur daneben und hat es bemerkt ^^



Leider hat es da keiner rechtzeitig bemerkt, was zu einem Schaden von 81.000€ führte.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. April 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> In der aktuellen ct ist ein interessanter Artikel über Elektronikbrände drin, incl eines Falls mit einem abgebrannten PC (Kurzschluss in der Dockingstation für SATA Platten). Es wäre interessant zu wissen was für ein Netzteil da verbaut war.



Ja, alter Hut. 
Ist ein Problem von den billigen Docking Stationen bzw S-ATA Steckern...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. April 2017)

Ein dickes Corsair AX750. Das sagt schon einiges


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. April 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Leider hat es da keiner rechtzeitig bemerkt, was zu einem Schaden von 81.000€ führte.



Davon steht aber nix im Artikel .. meines Erachtens nach war da auch rettung in letzte Minute am Werk ...


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. April 2017)

Ja, aber das Problem hier dürften eher die Docking Stationen sein, die einfach, ohne irgendwelchen Grund anfangen abzufackeln.
Da braucht nicht mal 'ne Platte dran zu sein und die Dinger fangen an zu brennen...

Hab von dem Problem auch schon öfter gehört...


----------



## Pu244 (17. April 2017)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Davon steht aber nix im Artikel .. meines Erachtens nach war da auch rettung in letzte Minute am Werk ...



In der ct stand sehr deutlich, das die Frau, nachdem sie wiederkam, das Arbeitszimmer in Flammen vorgefunden hat, also nichts mit Rettung in letzer Minute.


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> In der aktuellen ct ist ein interessanter Artikel über Elektronikbrände drin, incl eines Falls mit einem abgebrannten PC (Kurzschluss in der Dockingstation für SATA Platten). Es wäre interessant zu wissen was für ein Netzteil da verbaut war.



Na, dann ist der Artikel aber sehr unvollständig.


----------



## the_leon (17. April 2017)

Son Gehäuse hab ich auch hier mit genau dieser Dockingstation.
Die bau ich jetzt aus sie kommt auf den Elektroschrott


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2017)

Geht es um ein Case, das eine integrierte Docking Station hat?
Ist mir jetzt nicht klar -- kenne den Artikel ja nicht.
Aber dann muss das ja echt billig geschustert sein.

Und letztendlich ist es dann auch egal, ob das eine Docking Station war oder was anderes.
Da kommt halt ein Sata Stromstecker vom Netzteil zum Einsatz. Kann auch eine Lüftersteuerung sein oder sonst was, wo eben extra Strom benötigt wird.


----------



## keinnick (17. April 2017)

Kannst Du Dir hier ansehen: Docking-Station auf Abwegen - Tom's in Gefahr: Selbstentzundung eines Aerocool StrikeX ST (s. auch vorherige Seite)


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Geht es um ein Case, das eine integrierte Docking Station hat?


genau und eben darum, dass dieses Teil anfing zu brennen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und letztendlich ist es dann auch egal, ob das eine Docking Station war oder was anderes.
> Da kommt halt ein Sata Stromstecker vom Netzteil zum Einsatz. Kann auch eine Lüftersteuerung sein oder sonst was, wo eben extra Strom benötigt wird.


Richtig, die S-ATA Stromstecker können das Problem sein....

Und das hab ich auch schon in der Vergangenheit gehört, dass diese Teile auch ohne Festplatte drin anfangen können zu brennen. Die Fälle, von denen ich gehört hab, sind noch relativ glimpflich ausgegangen und nicht so dermaßen eskaliert, wie es hier der Fall ist.

Und ganz ehrlich:
Eigentlich hätte es hier einen *RÜCKRUF* geben müssen!


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2017)

Liegt wohl eher an einer billigen Platine. wie immer wollte man wohl ein paar Cent sparen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Richtig, die S-ATA Stromstecker können das Problem sein....



Meinst du vom Netzteil?
Ich tippe, dass sich auf der Platine irgendwas verabschiedet hat und es zum Kurzschluss kam und das Netzteil nicht reagiert hat.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich:
> Eigentlich hätte es hier einen *RÜCKRUF* geben müssen!



Auf jeden Fall, aber der Hersteller hat das wohl abgetan, weil sich eh kaum einer beschweren wird, bzw. es zu selten vorkommt oder so.


----------



## the_leon (17. April 2017)

Naja 750w Corsair Single Rail und SCP passt halt nicht zusammen


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meinst du vom Netzteil?


Nein, von dem Dock.
Aber generell ist der S-ATA Stromstecker ziemlicher Müll...



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich tippe, dass sich auf der Platine irgendwas verabschiedet hat und es zum Kurzschluss kam und das Netzteil nicht reagiert hat.


Du hast halt auch ziemlich geringe Toleranzen...
Der gute alte Molex Stecker ist da deutlich robuster und weniger Anfällig für solche Dinge. Da hast nur bei Überlast davon gelesen, dass der Verbinder mal schmilzt, aber nie was von 'nem Brand. Insbesondere ohne Last...




Threshold schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall, aber der Hersteller hat das wohl abgetan, weil sich eh kaum einer beschweren wird, bzw. es zu selten vorkommt oder so.


Naja, Aerocool, was erwartest da?!
Aber ist auch Schade, dass erst mal wieder was schlimmes passieren muss, bis einige Hersteller was merken...



the_leon schrieb:


> Naja 750w Corsair Single Rail und SCP passt halt nicht zusammen


Das hätte dir in diesem Fall auch nix genutzt, da wir hier nicht von hohen Strömen sprechen (müssen).
1-2A sind hier schon mehr als genug, um ordentlichen Schaden anzurichten...


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du hast halt auch ziemlich geringe Toleranzen...
> Der gute alte Molex Stecker ist da deutlich robuster und weniger Anfällig für solche Dinge. Da hast nur bei Überlast davon gelesen, dass der Verbinder mal schmilzt, aber nie was von 'nem Brand. Insbesondere ohne Last...



Ja, ich finde den Molex Anschluss da auch besser.
Die Sata dinger, die man heute so in den Case hat, sind extrem billig aufgebaut. Da bricht gerne mal das Plastik ab und dann hält der Stecker nicht mehr.
Wird Zeit, dass sich ein völlig neuer Stromanschluss durchsetzt.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (17. April 2017)

Man hat das Problem mit dem SATA Anschluss nicht, wenn man M2 nutzt.


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2017)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> Man hat das Problem mit dem SATA Anschluss nicht, wenn man M2 nutzt.



Das nützt dir ja nichts, wenn du Dinge wie eine Docking Station oder eine Lüftersteuerung oder die LED Beleuchtung mit Strom versorgen musst.


----------



## Pu244 (17. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass sich ein völlig neuer Stromanschluss durchsetzt.



Der SATA Anschluß wurde schon nach den Wünschen der Industrie gestaltet, von daher wird sich am Grundproblem nichts ändern. Das einzige, das noch passieren kann, ist das man die überflüssigen Kontakte und die 3,3V Spannung streicht.



willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> Man hat das Problem mit dem SATA Anschluss nicht, wenn man M2 nutzt.



Und keine Probleme mit dem Stau, wenn man einen Privathubschrauber hat. Nützt den meisten beides nichts, die billigen Laufwerke, von denen es zahlreiche gibt, müssen irgendwie angeschlossen werden und auch der Strom muß an diverse Dinge (wie Erweiterungskarten, Lüftersteuerungen usw.) geliefert werden.


----------



## Olstyle (17. April 2017)

Die S-ATA Anschlüsse sind auch irgendwie mehr als ZIF-Anschlüsse ausgelegt. In der reinen Rolle als Kontaktstelle mit externer Verriegelung dazu in einem Wechselrahmen, Notebook etc. Funktionieren sie auch prima.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. April 2017)

Ja, nur was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum man überhaupt irgendwelche Stecker braucht und nicht die normale PCB Dicke genommen hat und das ganze direkt aufs PCB gesteckt hat.


----------



## Olstyle (17. April 2017)

Unter anderem weil es keine "normale PCB Dicke" gibt vielleicht?


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (18. April 2017)

Es gibt immer noch nichts zum Prime Titanium Fanless, oder? In anderthalb Monaten kann Seasonic das erste Vorstellungs-Jubiläum feiern... Prime 600W Titanium Fanless: Seasonic bringt das erste passive Titanium-Netzteil - Golem.de


----------



## ebastler (18. April 2017)

Ich werde bei mir alles was ich einbaue (LEDs, Pumpe) mit XT30 Steckern versehen 
Keine Lust auf SATA oder Molex Stromstecker und da ich das NT eh sleeve, kann ich mir gleich Custom Kabel machen.

Hab dann robuste, hochwertige Hochstromverbinder und eine Fehlerquelle weniger.


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich werde bei mir alles was ich einbaue (LEDs, Pumpe) mit XT30 Steckern versehen



Ich würde mir Stecker holen, die auch 100 Ampere vertragen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. April 2017)

Man weiss ja nie ob die LEDs nicht Flutlichtern weichen


----------



## ebastler (18. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde mir Stecker holen, die auch 100 Ampere vertragen.


Naja, nenn mir was Kleineres hochwertiges das nicht teuer ist 

Ob die Stecker 30A abkönnen oder nicht ist mir egal... Mein Modem und WLAN AP hängen auch per XT30 mit am Netzteil meines Homeservers^^
Ich mag die Stecker.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. April 2017)

Chieftec hat 'ne neue Serie rausgebracht:
Chieftec Power Smart: Netzteil-Serie mit 450 bis 750 Watt


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. April 2017)

Menno. Jetzt hatte ich auf eine neue Serie mit Digital Netzteilen gehofft


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. April 2017)

"Digital" ist doch eh eher 'ne unnötige SPielerei...
Das zum auslesen von irgendwas zu nutzen, ist einfach viel zu ungenau, da kannsts auch schätzen, kommt aufs gleiche drauf raus.

Alles über 1% Präzsion ist einfach nicht zu gebrauchen, bei Messtechnik. Und 1% ist schon grotten schlecht.
Und über was reden wir bei Digitalen Netzteilen? 5% Genauigkeit? Oder doch 20%?


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (21. April 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> "Digital" ist doch eh eher 'ne unnötige SPielerei...
> Das zum auslesen von irgendwas zu nutzen, ist einfach viel zu ungenau, da kannsts auch schätzen, kommt aufs gleiche drauf raus.
> 
> Alles über 1% Präzsion ist einfach nicht zu gebrauchen, bei Messtechnik. Und 1% ist schon grotten schlecht.
> Und über was reden wir bei Digitalen Netzteilen? 5% Genauigkeit? Oder doch 20%?


Bisher ist es zumindest ein Spielerei, ja. Wobei, ich muss sagen, mir fällt auch ehrlich gesagt wenig ein, wodurch digitale Netzteile zu mehr als einer Spielerei werden könnten. Selbst wenn sie genau messen würden ist das halt nett zu wissen, aber mehr auch nicht. Tuning auf Basis der Werte ist ja trotzdem Fehlanzeige. Da müsste schon Kommunikation mit anderer Hardware her, nur fehlt mir auch dort ehrlich gesagt die Kreativität, um darin irgendein Potential zu erkennen...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. April 2017)

Eine Prise Ironie hier ein Eimer Sarkasmus da  
Bei euch muss man echt ein Schild basteln


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (21. April 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Chieftec hat 'ne neue Serie rausgebracht:
> Chieftec Power Smart: Netzteil-Serie mit 450 bis 750 Watt



sehen ein bisschen aus wie die TT-Netzteile


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. April 2017)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Bisher ist es zumindest ein Spielerei, ja. Wobei, ich muss sagen, mir fällt auch ehrlich gesagt wenig ein, wodurch digitale Netzteile zu mehr als einer Spielerei werden könnten. Selbst wenn sie genau messen würden ist das halt nett zu wissen, aber mehr auch nicht. Tuning auf Basis der Werte ist ja trotzdem Fehlanzeige. Da müsste schon Kommunikation mit anderer Hardware her, nur fehlt mir auch dort ehrlich gesagt die Kreativität, um darin irgendein Potential zu erkennen...


Für Desktops stimme ich dir zu.
Bei Servern defintiv NICHT!

Dort wäre das ganze sinnvoll, wenn die Netzteile über LAN/WLAN verfügen oder ähnliches, um eMails zu verschicken, wenn ein Problem erkannt wird. Aber das erhöht die Kosten wieder usw usf...

Und genau hier ist das ganze Problem. Um das ganze sinnvoll zu implementieren, wären die Kosten schlicht viel zu hoch...
Man braucht da mindestens Präzision, wenn man den Wechselspannungsteil noch messen könnte, wäre das auch nice...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (22. April 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dort wäre das ganze sinnvoll, wenn die Netzteile über LAN/WLAN verfügen oder ähnliches, um eMails zu verschicken, wenn ein Problem erkannt wird. Aber das erhöht die Kosten wieder usw usf...
> 
> Man braucht da mindestens Präzision, wenn man den Wechselspannungsteil noch messen könnte, wäre das auch nice...



Ich denke so was wird es in den nächsten "Jahren" nach und nach geben


----------



## keinnick (22. April 2017)

In unseren Servern monitoren wir auch die Netzteile und bekommen mit, wenn eins ausfällt oder sonst etwas nicht stimmt. Die Netzteile melden das zwar nicht selbst, aber iDRAC kann das.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (22. April 2017)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Es gibt immer noch nichts zum Prime Titanium Fanless, oder? In anderthalb Monaten kann Seasonic das erste Vorstellungs-Jubiläum feiern... Prime 600W Titanium Fanless: Seasonic bringt das erste passive Titanium-Netzteil - Golem.de


Niemand Informationen und Hintergründe dazu?


----------



## ebastler (22. April 2017)

Stefan, ich erinnere mich noch wie ich angemault wurde von dir in der Skype Gruppe weil ich sagte digitaler Kram sei sinnvoll in Servern


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (22. April 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Für Desktops stimme ich dir zu.
> Bei Servern defintiv NICHT!
> 
> Dort wäre das ganze sinnvoll, wenn die Netzteile über LAN/WLAN verfügen oder ähnliches, um eMails zu verschicken, wenn ein Problem erkannt wird. Aber das erhöht die Kosten wieder usw usf...
> ...


Ja, das klingt nachvollziehbar.


ebastler schrieb:


> Stefan, ich erinnere mich noch wie ich angemault wurde von dir in der Skype Gruppe weil ich sagte digitaler Kram sei sinnvoll in Servern


Ich tippe mal auf Einsicht...


----------



## poiu (22. April 2017)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf Einsicht...



 es wurden eher die ganzen Argumente genannt die dagegen sprechen, also idee Cool ja aber aktuell kostenfaktor.

 Mei g egenargument war noch das die Admin das als weitere Sicherheitslücke sehen würden um die sie sich auch noch kümmern müssten


----------



## ebastler (22. April 2017)

Man hat ja bereits präzise Shunts für die OCP und präzise oder kalibrierte Spannungsteiler für OVP/UVP in einem dezenten Netzteil...
Stm32fxxx kosten praktisch nichts mehr und deren interne ADCs sollten mit einer halbwegs gescheiten Referenzdpannungsquelle (auch schon für Schutzschaltungen/PWM Regelung vorhanden) immerhin brauchbare Ergebnisse ausspucken. Ich denke da 1 bis 2% Toleranz sollten ohne zusätzliche Hardware (abgesehen vom Mikrocontroller) ja bereits drin sein können - vorausgesetzt man designt die Plattform von Anfang an mit dem im Hinterkopf.
Außer die Schutzschaltungen selber sind ganz grob Pi Mal Daumen mit +10% Toleranz designt, dann nicht 😂

Und 1-2% reicht für den User gut aus um zu sehen "Oh, mein OC bringt 5% Leistung braucht aber 24% mehr Strom, das ist ineffizient, lass ich weg" oder "In FireStrike zieht mein PC 560W aus dem 550W Netzteil, ich sollte das OC zurücknehmen".

Finde es in der Hinsicht nicht uninteressant - ich werde mir bei meinen Build wohl die Kabel so verlegen, dass ich einen Messpunkt hab wo ich die Stromzange an die +12V klemmen kann, genau aus Interesse. Könnte mein Netzteil das von Haus aus, würde ich mir die Arbeit sparen 

Für die Masse ist es nichts, aber für ein paar interessierte Enthusiasten - und genau die sind es die die teuren Netzteile kaufen - nicht uninteressant.

Edit: mir fällt Grad auf, jedes Netzteil muss (!) Sogar präzise und kalibrierte Spannungsteiler für 12V, 5V und 3,3V haben, sonst könnten die Schaltwandler diese Spannungen ja gar nicht ausspucken. Dann kann man ja schonmal alle Spannungen Sekundärseitig sehr genau messen. Fehlt nur mehr der Strom... Und auch da sollten der/die OCP Shunts halbwegs präzise sein, sonst triggert die OCP ja irgendwann 

Was mit sinnvollem Aufwand leider nicht messbar ist sind Ripple. Schade, wäre cool wenn das Netzteil ehe die Elkos eingehen sich melden würde und sagt "Tausch mich. Ripple sind zu hoch".


Edit2: Wie es aussieht hab ich den Thread getötet...


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (25. April 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> (...)
> Edit2: Wie es aussieht hab ich den Thread getötet...


Aha?


----------



## Kusanar (25. April 2017)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Aha?



Weil jetzt ganze 3 Tage keiner mehr gepostet hat... 
Aber der Bann ist ja dank dir gebrochen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. April 2017)

Hier ist doch öfter mal Funkstille


----------



## Kusanar (25. April 2017)

Hab hier übrigens ein Uralt-Netzteil Marke Chinaböller rumliegen. Verwende das momentan für ein Spass-System mit ebenso Uralt-Mainboard, also bitte keine Bedenken wegen dem Ding  Was mich allerdings wundert: Wenn ich an den Kabeln mit 5,25"-Molex-Steckern wackel ist der Strom weg, nehm ich die Finger weg ist der Strom wieder da. Lötstellen der Kabel im A***h, oder was kann da los sein? Hatte noch nicht die Muße, das Ding aufzuschrauben...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. April 2017)

Wenn du es aufmachst mach mal ein  paar Bilder und stell sie ins Forum


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. April 2017)

Ihr werdet es kaum glauben, aber die Whisper M sind wieder verfügbar!!!111

BitFenix PC-Netzteile  online kaufen


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2017)

Man muss sich wundern.
Da ist mal ein Ruderboot bis nach Europa durchgekommen und hat 20 Stück gebracht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. April 2017)

Fangen wir es wieder an zu empfehlen gibt's keine mehr


----------



## Philipus II (25. April 2017)

Glaubt mir, das wird diesmal deutlich schwieriger.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (26. April 2017)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Glaubt mir, das wird diesmal deutlich schwieriger.



Das empfehlen, oder das bekommen ???


----------



## Kusanar (26. April 2017)

Joa, werd ich wohl machen müssen. Ist ein Point Of View, Modell hab ich nicht mehr im Kopf. Auf jeden Fall seeeehr leicht und sieht verdächtig nach Böller aus.


----------



## Philipus II (26. April 2017)

Das Leer-kaufen, meinte ich.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. April 2017)

@Kusanar das hört sich schon mal ziemlich kacke und somit interessant an ^^
@ Phil das ist schön zu hören, einem Kollege der sich in den nächsten Monaten einen PC zusammenbasteln lassen will (von mir natürlich   ) würde ich das gern verbauen. Oder ich verkaufe ihm mein E10 500 nonCM , da ich das Kabelmanagment nicht mehr missen will.


----------



## Olstyle (26. April 2017)

Sehe ich das richtig dass es irgendwie unter 400W kein wirklich lohnenswertes NT gibt? Ich mein wenn ein CM G450M das Selbe kostet wie ein PurePower 10 in 300W und die Golden Greens gar noch teurer sind, warum sollte ich dann kein Coolermaster nehmen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. April 2017)

Das CM würde ich dem Corsair Vengeance nachstellen, ansonsten hast du recht.


----------



## Olstyle (26. April 2017)

Im Endeffekt suche ich halt Ersatz für nen FM2 APU Aufbau dessen Antec Earth Watts sich anscheinend verabschiedet hat.
Und nun bin ich leicht irritiert dass ich da quasi beim selben NT raus komme wie beim Gamingwürfel mit GTX980.


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig dass es irgendwie unter 400W kein wirklich lohnenswertes NT gibt? Ich mein wenn ein CM G450M das Selbe kostet wie ein PurePower 10 in 300W und die Golden Greens gar noch teurer sind, warum sollte ich dann kein Coolermaster nehmen?



Weil der Lüfter vom Cooler Master nicht wirklich so gut ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. April 2017)

Golden Green ist aber auch nicht leiser,


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. April 2017)

Aber das ist technisch dafür etwas besser und effizienter. Hat dafür aber kein Kabelmanagment.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. April 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig dass es irgendwie unter 400W kein wirklich lohnenswertes NT gibt?


Nein, was schlicht daran liegt, dass man die Kosten für ein Netzteil nur bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt senken kann. Darunter geht es nicht mehr, weil es keine preiswerteren Bauteile in entsprechender Qualität mehr gibt.
Und auch die Fixkosten für*PCB, Controll ICs, Gehäuse, die ja bei jedem Gerät der Serie überwiegend gleich sind, sowie Lüfter und Kabel überwiegen.

Das ist auch etwas, was beim Verlangen nach möglichst 200W Gold Netzteilen immer übersehen wird, dass es schlicht nicht geht, diese Geräte preiswerter anzubieten als ein 550W Gerät. Das ist auch der Grund, warum es so wenig Gold Geräte unter 550W gibt! Darunter gehts einfach nicht mehr wirklich sinnvoll.


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das CM würde ich dem Corsair Vengeance nachstellen, ansonsten hast du recht.



Ich nicht, guggsu hier:
HARDOCP - Build Quality - Cooler Master G550M 550W Power Supply Review
Die 550W Version hat in diesem Fall 'nen fetten 470µF Kondensator. Das 550W Vengeance nur 270. Ist also, was Holdup Time betrifft, deutlich unter der ATX Spec.
Das Cooler Master (wie auch das Pure Power) nicht.

Und da gibts wohl kaum 'ne Alternative zum 400W Pure Power 10, oder?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. April 2017)

Wenn hold up wichtig ist, ja.
Sehe das aber in D unkritisch, da gibt es anderes, was wichtiger wäre.

Der Lüfter in meinen G550m nervt mit einem ganz leisen schleifen.


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2017)

Hab jetze erst mal ein zweites G450M per Prime geordert. Das Erste macht sich jedenfalls trotz eher überdimensionierter Wakü für den Rest (noch) nicht Bemerkbar.


----------



## ebastler (27. April 2017)

Holdup ist eigentlich nur in Ländern mit schlechter Stromversorgung oder an USVs wichtig. Das Vengeance wird vermutlich ausgehen ehe die USV einen Ausfall kompensieren kann, das G550M nicht. 

Mir persönlich ist holdup an meinem privaten Gerät komplett schnuppe.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. April 2017)

Das meinte ich damit ja. Mir war schon klar wozu HoldUp da ist


----------



## ebastler (27. April 2017)

Wollte nur meinen Senf dazugeben, nicht dich korrigieren, keine Sorge ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. April 2017)

Is schon klar  Passt schon. Ich bin im gegensatz zu jemandem Im Luxx nicht so, dass ich gleich bei nem Kommentar in meine Richtung an die Decke gehen muss


----------



## Gripschi (27. April 2017)

Was wäre denn ein günstiges NT für eine 970?

Bitte keine Sinn oder Unsinn Diskussion. Ich will es schlicht Mal testen.

Ich möchte an meinem Laptop sie als eGPU nutzen.

Nur möchte ich dafür kein 5 Jahre altes nutzen.

Da ich für ein anderes System auch ein NT bräuchte wollte ich das in einem Aufwasch erledigen.

Da geht es um Q6600 System.

Vllt ein Pure Power? Wobei abnehmbare Kabel praktisch wären.

Fg


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. April 2017)

Die Frage ist, was ist günstig.
Bei der Anwendung wäre das G450m welches oben schon genannt wurde gar nicht blöd und unter 50€ zu haben.
Cooler Master G450M 450W ATX 2.31 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noch günstiger, aber lauter wäre das Xilence Perfomance A+ 530W
Xilence Performance A+ Serie 530W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Allerdinsg müsste eigentlich sowas auch mit einem 12V Tischnetzteil gehen, oder? Die eGPU-Cases sind eigentlich für reinen 12V input gedacht?


----------



## Gripschi (27. April 2017)

Denke das G450 wird es werden.

Jaein. Soweit ich es rauslas kann man es darüber betreiben als auch die GPU mit einem ATX Netzteil.
Einige Bilder zeigten dies auch.

Theoretisch sollte auch ein 12V Tischnetzteil gehen.

Aber ich les mich heut Abend nochmal ein.

Geholfen wurde mir schon.

Grüße


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2017)

Das 400w Pure Power 10 sollte für Q6600 und GTX 970 ausreichen.

be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. April 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Holdup ist eigentlich nur in Ländern mit schlechter Stromversorgung oder an USVs wichtig. Das Vengeance wird vermutlich ausgehen ehe die USV einen Ausfall kompensieren kann, das G550M nicht.


Naja also bei mir flackert das Licht schon oft genug ^^ aber das Wars auch schon


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. April 2017)

Hast du mal den sitz deiner Hauptsicherungen geprüft, dass kann auch von da kommen, hatte ich erst.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. April 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn hold up wichtig ist, ja.


Darum geht es doch nicht.

Siehe hier:


> In der Klasse der besonders günstigen Modelle wird dieser Punkt eigentlich regelmäßig nicht erfüllt um auf der Seite der Primärkondensatoren Geld zu sparen.



Genau DAS ist, worauf ich hinaus möchte. 
Dass an diesem Punkt gespart wird, würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als unwichtig und belanglos abtun wollen, ganz im Gegenteil!
Das ist eine Kostenersparnis, sogar eine ziemlich offensichtliche. Wer weiß, wo sonst noch alles gespart wurde?!a

Auch schreibt die ATX Spezifikation ~17ms vor. Was ziemlich genau einer Sinuswelle im 60Hz Netz entspricht -> 1.000/60 ~ 17ms.
Bei uns müssten das eigentlich sogar 20ms sein!

Auf jeden Fall sollte man das anmerken und auch die Verletzung der ATX Spezifikation erwähnen!
Und das ganze auch noch mit brutalstem Vorsatz -> um Kosten zu sparen! Zum Teil ist das ganze auch richtig schlimm. Da sprechen wir dann um die 10ms Holdup...


----------



## br0da (28. April 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wer weiß, wo sonst noch alles gespart wurde?!



Keiner und deshalb sollte man nicht vom einen auf's andere schließen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall sollte man das anmerken und auch die Verletzung der ATX Spezifikation erwähnen!
> Und das ganze auch noch mit brutalstem Vorsatz -> um Kosten zu sparen!



Welches Netzteil hält denn heute erwiesener Maßen die ATX Norm in jeder Hinsicht ein?
Ich kenne keinen Tester, der es überhaupt schafft, jedes Detail zu überprüfen - wobei z.B. TweakPC mit den neuen Housekeeping-Tests natürlich schon nahe dran ist.
Ich will damit nur sagen, dass man da wohl bei nahezu jedem Netzteil immer etwas finden kann, um dem Hersteller dann mit brustalstem Vorsatz vorzuwerfen, Normen zu verletzen - oder eben abseits davon fallspezifisch abzuwägen, was welche Relevanz für die Praxis hat.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. April 2017)

Und gerade Hold Up hat in D im Privatbereich dermaßen Relevanz, das kann keiner aufschreiben  So kleine Schriftgrößen gibts nämlich nicht.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (28. April 2017)

br0da schrieb:


> (...)
> Welches Netzteil hält denn heute erwiesener Maßen die ATX Norm in jeder Hinsicht ein?
> Ich kenne keinen Tester, der es überhaupt schafft, jedes Detail zu überprüfen - wobei z.B. TweakPC mit den neuen Housekeeping-Tests natürlich schon nahe dran ist.
> Ich will damit nur sagen, dass man da wohl bei nahezu jedem Netzteil immer etwas finden kann, um dem Hersteller dann mit brustalstem Vorsatz vorzuwerfen, Normen zu verletzen - oder eben abseits davon fallspezifisch abzuwägen, was welche Relevanz für die Praxis hat.


Das wird glaube ich quasi jeder hier unterschreiben können. 
Ich würde aus dem Gedanken aber noch einen weiteren Teilgedanken herausziehen: Es ist ein weiteres Argument dafür, dass mal endlich...
...die aktuellen Normen komplett neu durchdacht werden sollten!
...generell mal höherwertige Netzteile in allen größeren Wattkategorien gebaut werden sollten! (wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg)
...die Netzteiltesthardware und die Testabläufe auf ein neues Niveau gehoben werden sollten! (was aber weniger in den Händen der Redaktionen als viel mehr auch in denen der Equipment-Hersteller liegt)


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2017)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Das wird glaube ich quasi jeder hier unterschreiben können.
> Ich würde aus dem Gedanken aber noch einen weiteren Teilgedanken herausziehen: Es ist ein weiteres Argument dafür, dass mal endlich...
> ...die aktuellen Normen komplett neu durchdacht werden sollten!
> ...generell mal höherwertige Netzteile in allen größeren Wattkategorien gebaut werden sollten! (wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg)
> ...die Netzteiltesthardware und die Testabläufe auf ein neues Niveau gehoben werden sollten! (was aber weniger in den Händen der Redaktionen als viel mehr auch in denen der Equipment-Hersteller liegt)



Heute geht es nur noch darum, möglichst Kosten zu sparen, mit allen Mitteln.
Und da wird eben eingespart, wo es nur geht. Siehst du doch auch gut daran, dass immer noch überall an Schutzschaltungen gespart wird.


----------



## Pu244 (29. April 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Und gerade Hold Up hat in D im Privatbereich dermaßen Relevanz, das kann keiner aufschreiben  So kleine Schriftgrößen gibts nämlich nicht.



Was natürlich nicht stimmt, ich hatte schon durchaus mal den Fall dass das Licht kurz geflackert hat und ich dann im Dunkeln saß. Kommt natürlich auch darauf an wo man wohnt, auf dem Land ist das Problem größer als in der Stadt und wenn man noch irgendwo in der Nachbarschaft einen großen Elektromotor hat, noch viel mehr (nicht jeder schaltet die Dinger wie vorgesehen beim Start von Dreieck auf Stern). Natürlich kann man sich auch eine Line Interactive oder noch besser Online USV kaufen und das Problem ist gegessen. Dank der Energiewende könnte sich das Problem in Zukunft noch vergrößern, sodass eine USV wirklich eine gute Idee ist.

Ich habe mir zwei Stück zugelegt (195W/325VA Offline für 15€ und 700W/1400VA Line Interactive für 120€) weil irgendwelche Deppen die Sicherungen ausgeschaltet haben.


----------



## ebastler (29. April 2017)

USVs sind für mich total uninteressant, weil sie im Leerlauf viel zu viel Strom brauchen... Viel zu teuer auf lange Sicht.


----------



## Pu244 (29. April 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> USVs sind für mich total uninteressant, weil sie im Leerlauf viel zu viel Strom brauchen... Viel zu teuer auf lange Sicht.



Kommt auf die USV an, offline USVs sind da sehr sparsam, ich komme da mit 3W hin, neuere Modelle sollten sogar noch besser sein. Dafür muß dann die Stützzeit des Netzteils möglichst über 20ms liegen. Line Interactive USVs kommen mit etwa 10W aus und einer um ein paar % verringerte Effizienz, dafür haben sie eine Transferzeit von 2-4ms und die Spannung wird reguliert. Offline USVs brauchen ca. 10-15% Effizienz, dafür haben sie keine Transferzeit und regeln Frequenz und Spannung nach. Bei der Stützzeit des Netzteils zu geizen kann also durchaus teuer werden.

Die Zeit wird bei der ATX Norm übrigens mit 80% Last gemessen und nicht, wie bei vielen Tests, mit 100%.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Mai 2017)

Riotoro Onyx 650W Review
Mal wieder ein Beispiel von einer völlig bescheuerten Komponenten Wahl.

Hauptsache japanische Kondensatoren, aber 'nen halbwegs brauchbaren Lüfter braucht ja niemand. Denn hier hat man einen Yate Loon D12SM verwendet...

Das Geld für die "japanischen" Kondensatoren hätt man lieber in 'nen gescheiten Lüfter investieren können - dann hätt man auch 5 Jahre Garantie statt 3 geben können.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Mai 2017)

Aber chinesische/ taiwanische Kondensatoren sterben doch nach drei Jahren!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Mai 2017)

Dann stell halt deren Uhren um


----------



## Hibble (3. Mai 2017)

Wenn der Austausch-Lüfter mehr Wert als das gesamte Netzteil hat, ist irgendetwas verkehrt 
Netzteilluftertausch - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Mai 2017)

"Die normale Verteilung ist:
Schwarz: Masse
Rot: 5V
Gelb: 12V"

Hui... viel Spaß 12V an den rpm-Pin von nem Mainboard zu legen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Mai 2017)

Hibble schrieb:


> Wenn der Austausch-Lüfter mehr Wert als das gesamte Netzteil hat, ist irgendetwas verkehrt
> Netzteilluftertausch - ComputerBase Forum


Ach, das ist doch in einem Großteil der Fälle der Fall. Aber dieser Thread ist echt Lüftertauschfraktion at it's best....


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2017)

Hibble schrieb:


> Wenn der Austausch-Lüfter mehr Wert als das gesamte Netzteil hat, ist irgendetwas verkehrt
> Netzteilluftertausch - ComputerBase Forum



Ich würde ja bei der Grafikkarte auch den Lüfter tauschen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Mai 2017)

Ich würde vielleicht am Netzteil die Kondensatoren tauschen, nur für alle Fälle. Dann würde ich noch 2 PCIe Konnektoren befestigten und die 770 nutzen, die er noch hat.


----------



## gorgeous188 (3. Mai 2017)

Habe gerade ein Enermax Modu82+ II Bronze 625W geschenkt bekommen. Soweit ich gelesen habe war es damals ja ganz gut.
Wie ist es denn aus heutiger Sicht zu bewerten? Groß Last soll da eh nicht drauf, eher fürs Basteln auf dem Schreibtisch.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Mai 2017)

be quiet System Power B8 etwa...

Ist Gruppenreguliert, relativ wenig Kapazität auf +12V...


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2017)

Das Modu82+ I war prima, leider das II dann nur noch Durchschnitt.


----------



## gorgeous188 (3. Mai 2017)

Das reicht mir zum Basteln. Hätte mir sonst vielleicht ein L10 geholt. Damit will ich auch nur Hardware auf Funktion testen, keine Lasttests.


----------



## CastorTolagi (4. Mai 2017)

Neues Zertifikat für Netzteile:
Cybenetics Labs – PSU Efficiency & Noise Level Certifications - Database


----------



## the_leon (4. Mai 2017)

Das Kenn ich, aber überzeugt bin ich davon überhaupt nicht 

Kommentar: Anspruch und Wirklichkeit bei Cybenetics - ComputerBase


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Mai 2017)

Ich verstehe den Hype um das Zeugs nicht wirklich...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Mai 2017)

Ich wäre ja für ein Zertifikat, dass die wirklich wichtigen Dinge hervorhebt. Als da wären Semipassiv, Japanische Kondensatoren, Single Rail, Seasonic - gefertigt, Digital Funktion, P4 ready uvm. Sowas fehlt mir gänzlich bei Netzteilen.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Mai 2017)

Sowas wie ,  oder gleich  ?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Mai 2017)

Ja man könnte das in Marketing Paket 1, Paket 2 und Paket 3 nehmen. Paket 1 beinhaltet P4 ready, Single Rail; Paket 2 enthält neben den eben genannten Features auch noch Japanische Kondensatoren und einen semipassiv Modus und Paket 3 beinhaltet auch noch eine Fertigung bei Seasonic und Digital Funktionen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Mai 2017)

xkcd: Standards

Mehr gibts da eigentlich nicht zu sagen.
80plus ist da schon etabliert und von den Nutzern anerkannt. Da muss man schon einen großen Mehrwert bieten...

Aber schauen wir mal, was noch so alles passiert...


----------



## ebastler (5. Mai 2017)

Witzig, den xkcd Comic hab ich gestern benutzt um zu testen ob mein Programm um Bilder mit dem Thermodrucker zu drucken tut wie es soll ^^

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Mai 2017)

Ähm, das Seasonic Fanless Platinum 460 hat doch auf 12V nur eine Rail, oder?
Irgendwie schaltet meines bei etwa 400W an der Steckdose gern ab.

Es hängt dran:
Xeon E5620@4GHz
3x4GB DDR3
Gigabyte X58 UD3r
Gigabyte GTX780
1x SSD, 1x 2,5“-HDD
Aquastream XT
3x 140mm Aerocool Shark an 3,3v 9
2x 120er von Arctic am Mainboard.

Ich übersehe doch was. Oder ist der Strombedarf auf 3,3V oder 5V zu groß?


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (5. Mai 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> xkcd: Standards
> 
> Mehr gibts da eigentlich nicht zu sagen.
> 80plus ist da schon etabliert und von den Nutzern anerkannt. Da muss man schon einen großen Mehrwert bieten...
> ...


Naja, so gut xkcd auch ist, gibt es halt ein großes, weltbekanntes Gegenbeispiel namens USB.

Darüber hinaus kann man das hier einfach nicht anwenden, weil es ja gerade gar keine competing standards gibt.

Ganz direkt zum Thema: Ist irgendwo versteckt, wie viel das Zertifikat die Hersteller und damit auf Umwegen den Kunden kostet? Wäre die Antwort drastisch weniger, dann würde ich da schon einen Sinn (trotz der von CB zurecht bemängelten Punkte) drin sehen. Ich würde aber mal schätzen,dass die Antwort _gleich viel oder mehr_ ist. Damit hat das keine Zukunft.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Mai 2017)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus kann man das hier einfach nicht anwenden, weil es ja gerade gar keine competing standards gibt.


In gewisser Weise schon. Es ist halt ein 'Marketing Standard', sozusagen. Nix, was man als Hersteller unbedingt brauchen würde. Aber zum Marketing braucht mans.




CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Ganz direkt zum Thema: Ist irgendwo versteckt, wie viel das Zertifikat die Hersteller und damit auf Umwegen den Kunden kostet? Wäre die Antwort drastisch weniger, dann würde ich da schon einen Sinn (trotz der von CB zurecht bemängelten Punkte) drin sehen. Ich würde aber mal schätzen,dass die Antwort _gleich viel oder mehr_ ist. Damit hat das keine Zukunft.


80plus war jetzt nicht soo unglaublich teuer, für den Hersteller. Das ist jetzt kein unglaublich großer Kostenfaktor. Die Safety kostet, soweit ich weiß, etwa 20x so viel wie das 80plus Zertifikat. Also nicht wirklich der Rede wert...


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (6. Mai 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> In gewisser Weise schon. Es ist halt ein 'Marketing Standard', sozusagen. Nix, was man als Hersteller unbedingt brauchen würde. Aber zum Marketing braucht mans.
> (...)


Ich meinte damit, dass es bisher nur EINEN Standard gibt. Daher kein Wettbewerb, ergo keine competeting standards. Von daher passt der Comic so gar nicht...


----------



## the_leon (6. Mai 2017)

Es gibt aktuell 3 Standarte

80+
ecoPSU
Cybenetics ETA


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Mai 2017)

Wie steht man denn da jeweils?


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (7. Mai 2017)

the_leon schrieb:


> Es gibt aktuell 3 Standarte
> 
> 80+
> ecoPSU
> Cybenetics ETA


Okay, okay, hast schon recht: Einen einzigen relevanten, bereits voll etablierten Standard. Auf jeden Fall ist es nicht die Situation des Comics.


----------



## the_leon (7. Mai 2017)

Ja, so kann man es natürlich auch sagen.
Im Prinzip hat der Comic aber recht. wir haben einen etablierten Standart und jetzt kommt nen 2. den eig. keiner braucht


----------



## Pu244 (7. Mai 2017)

Ein neuer Standard muß eigentlich zwei Dinge erfüllen:

1: Er muß möglichst große Vorteile bieten.
2: Er benötigt einen möglichst großen Unterstützerkreis, der ihn dann durchbringt.

Der zweite Teil ist wesentlich wichtiger als der erste, was Ingenieure allerdings nicht so recht kapieren wollen. Deshalb gibt es eine gigantische Menge an Standards, die zwar technisch wesentlich besser sind, aber sich nie durchsetzen konnten.


----------



## Kusanar (8. Mai 2017)

Gibt leider immer noch nix Neues von dem Uralt-Netzteil, war ne Woche lang ans Bett gefesselt und jetzt heißt's wieder arbeiten. Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben...




the_leon schrieb:


> Es gibt aktuell 3 Standarte



GrammarNazi says: Autschn!  Standards <-> Standarte


----------



## eXquisite (16. Mai 2017)

Moin, 
n Kollege hat n DPP11 550w mit Ryzen 1700X und Palit GTX 1080 - Jetzt soll die zweite dazu, so laufen lassen oder größer kaufen? Geld wäre notfalls da - sollte aber gerne so weiter laufen.

Gruß


----------



## Schnuetz1 (16. Mai 2017)

Bei zwei GTX1080ern reichen 550W auf keinen Fall mehr aus.

Ohne die ewige SLI-Diskussion anstoßen zu wollen, aber er sollte mal drüber nachdenken, die 1080 zu verkaufen und eine Ti dafür zu kaufen.
Könnte sich ggf. auszahlen. Kein neues NT, nur eine Karte, preislich wahrscheinlich ähnlich.


----------



## eXquisite (16. Mai 2017)

Idee war halt ne gebrauchte 1080 zu schießen da die schon relativ günstig sind. Überhaupt drauf gekommen ist er erst durch mein Crossfire System d.h. es geht hier mehr um Spaß, Optik und den Gedanken 4K als um ist SLI nervig oder nicht. 

Er kennt sich halt nicht mit basteln aus, ist aber nicht doof d.h. der spielt gerne mal im Afterburner im Treiber oder mit Mods rum also glaube ich der wird auch SLI zum laufen kriegen.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (16. Mai 2017)

Wie gesagt, wollte die Grundsatzdiskussion nicht lostreten sondern einfach hinweisen. 
Wenn ihr euch Gedanken drüber gemacht habt, passt alles.

Aber das Netzteil sollte auf jeden Fall größer gewählt werden. Eine GTX1080 zieht bis zu 250W, das heißt, 750W sollten es dann sein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Mai 2017)

Darum gehts ja weniger, die effektive Leistung ist eben nicht so wie man es nach Zahlen vermuten würde.
Ich hab ja auch zum Spaß schon mit SLI udn CF gespielt, aber wirklich sinnig ist das nicht, wenn man eben nicht von Extremen ausgeht, sprich, 2 Tis oder sowas kombiniert um 8k spielen zu klönnen, oder weiß der Teufel 
Wenn ich dann ein 650-750W Netzteil on Top rechne, lohnt es eben doch rel schnell, die 1080 für grobe 400 zu verkaufen und dass, was der rest eh kosten würde, drauf lege. Dafür bekommt man ziemlich sicher ne 1080Ti neu.

Meine Spielereien mit SLI hab ich an nem Zweit/Drittsystem gemacht mit 2 billigen Karten, ...


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2017)

Das Dark Power P11 mit 550 Watt sollte zwei 1080 versorgen können.
Einfach ausprobieren aber natürlich eine Karte pro Rail.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Mai 2017)

Aber nur FE-Versionen


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2017)

Customer geht auch.
Wenn eine 210 Watt zieht, sind das 420 Watt. Plus der Rest sind so 550 bis 600 Watt.
Das schafft das 550er P11 problemlos.

Er wird dann feststellen, dass SLI für den Arsch ist und verkauft danach beide Karten wieder und holt sich eine 1080 Ti. Passt also.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Mai 2017)

Lach ok, so kann man es natürlich rechnen


----------



## Jolly91 (23. Mai 2017)

Also wie sehr kann man HWINFO64 trauen?

Ich hab ja ein Seasonic X-750km³ das seit 12/2013 in meinem System werkelt und nie meckerte. 

System: i7-3930K @ 4,2ghz - 1,25v - ASUS RIVE - 64gb DDR3-2133er Ram - EVGA GTX 980Ti Classified @ 1.405/3.780mhz - 1,15v - gekühlt vom Morpheus

Jetzt habe ich heute HWINFO64 laufen lassen und nachdem ich aus dem Spiel ausstieg sah ich auf der 12V Leitung 11,808v. Im Idle sind es 12,096v wie immer. Bei einer Vollauslastung Prime95 v.28.5 + Unigine Heaven brachte ich die nie unter 12,05v, aber wenn ich jetzt den Heaven anwerfe schwankt die zwischen 11,808v und 11,904v. Die Karte meldet 240W verbrauch. Werfe ich noch Prime95 v.28.5 an, bei 4 Threads nimmt sich die CPU 150W und die GPU 240W, die 12V Leitung bleibt bei 11,808v. 

Ich will einmal hoffen das HWINFO blödsinn ausliest. Aber das sollte normal nicht sein das die bei 400W soweit absinkt, das sind 60% Last.

Der PC wurde erst vor zwei Monaten vom Staub befreit.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Mai 2017)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Also wie sehr kann man HWINFO64 trauen?


Hängt vom Board ab - in der Regel gar nicht.

Ein 2,5€ Multimeter vom Grabbeltisch ist da vertrauenswürdiger...


----------



## Jolly91 (23. Mai 2017)

Hast schon recht, eine Software ist nunmal eine Software.


----------



## DrDave (23. Mai 2017)

Eher vom Sensor und damit vom Board. Die Software kann auch nur das auslesen , was von den Sensoren kommt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Mai 2017)

Wie Dr.Dave schon sagte, die Sensoren sind das Problem. Im BIOS ist das halbwegs genau, aber das erste Problem ist doch die Position des Sensors. Die andere ist, wie genau die sind. Das ganze zieht 'nen Rattenschwanz nach...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. Mai 2017)

Selbst wenn dem so wäre, wären die Werte vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## Jolly91 (24. Mai 2017)

Im BIOS schwankt der Wert von 12,000v - 12,096v. Ich muss das Netzteil mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen, schade das man da nicht so einfach die Innereien austauschen kann ohne Elektrotechnikerhandschuhe. 

Bis 11,4V "dürfte" der Wert fallen, aber dann liegen da auch schon mehr als 35A an.


----------



## ebastler (24. Mai 2017)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Im BIOS schwankt der Wert von 12,000v - 12,096v. Ich muss das Netzteil mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen, schade das man da nicht so einfach die Innereien austauschen kann ohne Elektrotechnikerhandschuhe.
> 
> Bis 11,4V "dürfte" der Wert fallen, aber dann liegen da auch schon mehr als 35A an.



Wenn du willst und dir Innsbruck nicht zu weit ist, kommst mal vorbei und wir messen dein Netzteil an meiner Testlast gründlich durch 
Und wenn es wirklich kaputt ist kannst mir n olles Sample abkaufen^^


----------



## Jolly91 (24. Mai 2017)

Hehe, ich bin hier mitten im Seewinkel daheim, ich bring den Wein mit.  

Beim P45 System meldet HWINFO 12,2V beim Seasonic X-560. Also bevor die Kiste unter Last nicht alle Lampen und Lüfter abschaltet glaub ich gar nix.


----------



## -Kerby- (25. Mai 2017)

Gerade den PC vom Kumpel zur Überprüfung bekommen. Anscheinend geht der PC nicht mehr an.

Ich habe dann den PC mal an meine Steckdose angeschlossen und den Schalter am Netzteil betätigt (be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 - 750W) und ein schöner langer Funken kam aus dem Netzteil beim Umschalten rausgeschossen.

Ein kurzer Blick ergab, dass sich wohl bei der Betätigung des Schalters ein Keramik-Scheibenkondensator verabschiedet hat.

Glücklicherweise lief der Rest vom PC mit meinem Netzteil weiterhin. Es hat wohl lediglich die mit Wechselspannung belastete Seite des Netzteils getroffen. Evtl. blieb somit der Rest des PCs verschont. Mich wundert diese Reaktion dennoch... müsste nicht in so einem Fall irgendwo ein Überlastschutzschalter reagieren oder liegt dieser lediglich an der Seite des Netzteils mit Gleichspannung an?

Ich denke mal, da hat sich die Seite des Netzteils unter Wechselstrom mit irgendeinem Kurzen verabschiedet? Immerhin wurde das NT noch nichtmal vom Mainboard gestartet und es hat sich abrupt verabschiedet.

So etwas habe ich noch nicht erlebt...


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2017)

Sowas kommt schon mal vor. Die Primärseite hat sich verabschiedet und die Schutzschaltungen haben verhindert, dass es über die Sekundärseite zum Rechner durchgegangen ist.
Netzteil austauschen und fertig.


----------



## -Kerby- (25. Mai 2017)

Danke Threshold!

Mich würde mal aus elektrotechnischer Sicht interessieren:

Wie kommt es überhaupt dazu, dass die Primärseite sich so verabschiedet? Wo kann ein Kurzschluss dieser Art entstehen?

Normalerweise kenne ich es nur so, dass sich Elkos aufblähen. Der mir bisher einzige bekannte Verschleiß an Elektroteilen.

Was könnte hierfür ein Grund gewesen sein?
Evtl. die Sprödigkeit des Keramik-Kondensators unter Einfluss einer Erschütterung, sodass dieser zerbrochen ist?

Erweitert meinen Horizont bitte!


----------



## br0da (25. Mai 2017)

Kerkos kommen auf der Primärseite in aller Regel nur als Y-Filter vor, also zwischen Phase bzw. Neutralleiter und Schutzleiter.
Ein Kerko kann durch Alterung zum Kurzschluss werden, oder durch Überspannung durchschlagen - Ergebnis ist in beiden Fällen nicht ungefährlich, immerhin wird der Schutzleiter ans Gehäuse gelegt...


----------



## -Kerby- (25. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Informationen!

Wieder etwas Neues gelernt und gleich mal darüber recherchieren.

Glücklicherweise ist das Netzteil auf Gummihalterungen montiert und folglich vom Gehäuse isoliert.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Mai 2017)

Nicht verschraubt?


----------



## -Kerby- (26. Mai 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Nicht verschraubt?



Habe ich bei dem Corsair Carbide verzichtet, solange der PC nicht getragen wird.
Dafür gibt es Stützhalter, die das Netzteil an Ort und Stelle halten und dank den am Netzteil versetzten Gummikanten und Rändern liegt es lediglich auf Gummihalterungen auf.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Mai 2017)

br0da schrieb:


> Kerkos kommen auf der Primärseite in aller Regel nur als Y-Filter vor, also zwischen Phase bzw. Neutralleiter und Schutzleiter.


Nö, nicht nur. Die werden auch bei den MOSFETs eingesetzt, wenn jetzt der Keramik Kondensator die Grätsche macht, zerreißts auch den MOSFET. Und das kann hier die Ursache sein.
Auf diesem Bild siehst das doch eigentlich ganz gut

Gibt in einigen Foren einen Thread über ein HiPro/DELL Netzteil, bei dem genau das der Fehler war und ein Keramik Kondensator im Primärbereich nicht ausreichend dimensioniert...



-Kerby- schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise ist das Netzteil auf Gummihalterungen montiert und folglich vom Gehäuse isoliert.


Das ist mit Verlaub ziemlich bescheuert, denn durch das Netzteil wird das Gehäuse *geerdet*.
Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, kann durch Induktion 'ne Spannung am Gehäuse anliegen, was äußerst unschön ist.

Auch ansonsten verstehe ich diese Aussage nicht. WO soll das Problem sein, wenn das Netzteil geerdet ist??


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2017)

-Kerby- schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Informationen!
> 
> Wieder etwas Neues gelernt und gleich mal darüber recherchieren.
> 
> Glücklicherweise ist das Netzteil auf Gummihalterungen montiert und folglich vom Gehäuse isoliert.



Das Case wird aber über das Netzteil geerdet und damit geschützt.
Das solltest du machen.


----------



## ebastler (26. Mai 2017)

Hmm... Sicher, dass es ein Scheibenkondensator war? Die meisten Netzteile haben primärseitig Varistoren, die sehen optisch aus wie Große Scheibenkondensatoren, sind aber Überspannungsableiter.


----------



## -Kerby- (26. Mai 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nö, nicht nur. Die werden auch bei den MOSFETs eingesetzt, wenn jetzt der Keramik Kondensator die Grätsche macht, zerreißts auch den MOSFET. Und das kann hier die Ursache sein.
> Auf diesem Bild siehst das doch eigentlich ganz gut
> 
> Gibt in einigen Foren einen Thread über ein HiPro/DELL Netzteil, bei dem genau das der Fehler war und ein Keramik Kondensator im Primärbereich nicht ausreichend dimensioniert...
> ...



...und wie soll sich das Netzteil erden, wenn das PC Gehäuse selber auf Gummifüßen steht?
Außerdem wollte ich mich absichern für die Überprüfung. Normalerweise ist das NT angeschraubt.

Auch stellt sich mir die Frage: was machen die Leute, die ihr Netzteil offen betreiben? Bei den heutigen Netzteilen ist oft eine Gummierung an den Kanten. Die sind doch dann ebenfalls isoliert...?



ebastler schrieb:


> Hmm... Sicher, dass es ein Scheibenkondensator war? Die meisten Netzteile haben primärseitig Varistoren, die sehen optisch aus wie Große Scheibenkondensatoren, sind aber Überspannungsableiter.



Danke, richtig erkannt!
Dann wird es wohl eher ein Varistor gewesen sein. Dafür fehlt mir wohl die Erfahrung und das Wissen, um den Unterschied zu erkennen.


----------



## Kusanar (26. Mai 2017)

-Kerby- schrieb:


> ...und wie soll sich das Netzteil erden, wenn das PC Gehäuse selber auf Gummifüßen steht?



Über das Stromkabel... Erden hat nix mit Erde zu tun


----------



## -Kerby- (26. Mai 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Über das Stromkabel... Erden hat nix mit Erde zu tun



Natürlich, so ein kompletter Greenhorn bin ich ja nicht  trotzdem danke.

Ach, jetzt dämmert es mir...
Ich habe es aus einer völlig falschen Seite betrachtet. Die Rede ist vom PC-Gehäuse und nicht vom Netzteil-Gehäuse.

Logisch... nur zu Testzwecken wollte ich einfach nicht, dass das Netzteil auf irgendeine Weise mit dem PC-Gehäuse über das NT-Gehäuse verbunden ist. War das so falsch?


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2017)

-Kerby- schrieb:


> ...und wie soll sich das Netzteil erden, wenn das PC Gehäuse selber auf Gummifüßen steht?



Das Auto erdet sich auch über die Autoreifen. Geht also.


----------



## Kusanar (26. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Auto erdet sich auch über die Autoreifen. Geht also.



Hab ich die Sarkasmus-Tags übersehen?  Ein Auto ist ein faradayscher Käfig, nixe mit Erdung. Wenn man unbedingt will, kann man sich ja einen Erdungsgürtel hinten an die Karosserie hängen 




-Kerby- schrieb:


> Logisch... nur zu Testzwecken wollte ich einfach nicht, dass das Netzteil auf irgendeine Weise mit dem PC-Gehäuse über das NT-Gehäuse verbunden ist. War das so falsch?



Ja. Wenn die Erdung fehlt, kann auch kein FI auslösen der dich vom Stromfluss entkoppeln könnte, falls mal am Gehäuse (vom Netzteil) Strom anliegen sollte und du da dranfasst


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Mai 2017)

Mom, das Netzteilgehäuse ist geeredet, über PE, das PC-Case nur nicht, wenn du das Netzteil nicht verschraubst und mit Gummi isolierst.


----------



## Kusanar (26. Mai 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Mom, das Netzteilgehäuse ist geeredet, über PE, das PC-Case nur nicht, wenn du das Netzteil nicht verschraubst und mit Gummi isolierst.



Damn..... ja, natürlich  Keine Ahnung warum der Mist in Klammern noch da ist... kommt davon wenn man Posts mehrfach überarbeitet und den Rest, der noch von früher da ist, nicht mehr korrekturliest...


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Hab ich die Sarkasmus-Tags übersehen?  Ein Auto ist ein faradayscher Käfig, nixe mit Erdung. Wenn man unbedingt will, kann man sich ja einen Erdungsgürtel hinten an die Karosserie hängen



Du Held. 
Wenn der Blitz im Auto einschlägt -- wo wird der Strom dann abgeleitet?
In den Innenraum kommt er ja nicht, weils ja ein Faradayischer Käfig ist.
Er wird über die Reifen abgeleitet, denn die sind die einzigen, die Kontakt zum Erdboden haben.

Kannst du hier im Foto gut sehen. Der Einschlag wird über den Autoreifen abgeleitet. Das Auto war übrigens danach im Arsch -- Elektronik.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Mai 2017)

Darum waren "zu Freidenszeiten" die Autos mit entsprechendem Schleifer zur Erde unterwegs, wo der Strom nicht über die Reifen musste


----------



## Kusanar (26. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er wird über die Reifen abgeleitet, denn die sind die einzigen, die Kontakt zum Erdboden haben.
> 
> Kannst du hier im Foto gut sehen. Der Einschlag wird über den Autoreifen abgeleitet.



Ein faradayscher Käfig ist das Auto trotz allem, auch wenn über die Reifen abgeleitet wird. Am besten Die Sendung mit der Maus reinziehen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CNLm3u8Heyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Trotz allem ist das definitiv keine Erdung im herkömmlichen Sinn...

PS: Frag mich gerade, was das alles noch mit Netzteilen zu tun hat


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Mai 2017)

Na beides sind Themen mit erheblicher Spannung


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Trotz allem ist das definitiv keine Erdung im herkömmlichen Sinn...



Es geht darum. dass ein Strom nur dann fließen kann, wenn es eine Verbindung zwischen den Potenzialen gibt.
Da die Reifen aus einem eher schlecht leitendem Material bestehen, braucht es eben eine gewissen Stromstärke, um den Widerstand zu überwinden.
Ist doch bei Luft nicht anders. Luft ist ein sehr guter Isolator -- deutlich besser als Wasser -- was auch der Grund ist, wieso es kein höheres Leben im Wasser gibt.
 Denn die machen nur ein einziges Mal ein Hochenergie Experiment. 
Es geht ja auch nicht darum. dass was wie geerdet ist, es geht darum, dass sich der Strom den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes sucht. Aber er muss eben einen Kontakt bekommen, denn sonst gibt es keinen Potentialausgleich.



Kusanar schrieb:


> PS: Frag mich gerade, was das alles noch mit Netzteilen zu tun hat



Es geht darum, dass du den Blitz abfangen kannst und ihn in deinen Rechner leitest.
Denn dann läuft auch die SSD mit einer gewissen Drehzahl. 



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Darum waren "zu Freidenszeiten" die Autos mit entsprechendem Schleifer zur Erde unterwegs, wo der Strom nicht über die Reifen musste



Mein Onkel hatte sowas mal, weil sein Auto irgendwie immer elektrisch aufgeladen war und du einen gewischt bekamst, wenn du den Türgriff angefasst hast.


----------



## -Kerby- (26. Mai 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Ja. Wenn die Erdung fehlt, kann auch kein FI auslösen der dich vom Stromfluss entkoppeln könnte, falls mal am Gehäuse (vom Netzteil) Strom anliegen sollte und du da dranfasst



Das habe ich soweit auch verstanden.

Deshalb habe ich das Netzteil ausgebaut und außerhalb des Gehäuses verlegt, sodass die magnetischen Felder (die aus dem Netzteil kommen) nicht in Kontakt mit dem PC-Gehäuse kommen.
Bei einem ausreichend großen Abstand ist doch die Reluktanz (wegen Luft) ausreichend hoch, sodass die Spannung ins Gehäuse nicht induziert werden kann, oder irre ich mich?

Bei den anderen Hardware-Teilen werden doch keine großartigen magnetischen Felder ausgebildet? 
...oder welche Komponenten könnten noch Spannung induzieren? 

Außer den magnetischen Feldern steht doch keiner der PC-Komponenten in irgendeinem direkten Kontakt mit dem Gehäuse so weit ich weiß bzw. das sollte es auch keinesfalls.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (26. Mai 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Hab ich die Sarkasmus-Tags übersehen?  Ein Auto ist ein faradayscher Käfig, nixe mit Erdung. Wenn man unbedingt will, kann man sich ja einen Erdungsgürtel hinten an die Karosserie hängen



Du brauchst da kein Erdungsband ... Du erdest das Auto dann sowieso, spätestens wenn du aussteigst und die Tür zumachen willst ...


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (30. Mai 2017)

Weiß wer schon was zum Straight Power 11?


----------



## br0da (30. Mai 2017)

Zum E11: jonnyGURU Forums - View Single Post - Computex 2017

________________________

Zwei Userreviews von mir:
[Lesertest] Cooler Master MasterWatt Lite 500W Userreview
[Lesertest] Chieftec Power Smart GPS-550C 550W Userreview
Feedback jeglicher Art gern erwünscht.


----------



## tsd560ti (31. Mai 2017)

Kann ein Defekt an meiner Hardware (MB/Grafikkarte/Lüfter/LEDs) dazu führen, dass ein Netzteil (CM V850) abschaltet und zwei andere (SF HX450,  CM GX Lite 600Watt)  den Rechner problemlos betreiben (womöglich 1 oder 2 LED Bänder weniger dran, da Testkonfig)?  

Am Sonntag ist der Rechner nach ner halben Stunde spielen ohne Vorwarnung ausgegangen, fuhr von selber wieder hoch und ist kurz nach Spielstart wieder ausgegangen, dann in immer häufigeren Abständen.
Dann kam noch Spulenfiepen während des Bootens dazu und schlussendlich ist er direkt nach dem POST schon immer abgenippelt.    Nach kurzen Pausen (->Temps geringer?) und mit ner kleineren Grafikkarte (9600GT) lief er dann nen bisschen länger bis zum Absturz. Erst nach NT Tausch war es weg.


In einem etwas kühleren Zimmer konnte ich mit dem V850 ein Zweitsystem (i5 4440 + 560Ti) eine Stunde lang unter Last setzen, ohne Probleme.



Also die Fragen noch mal kurz:

- Plötzliches Ausgehen des Rechners und anschließend direktes Anschalten dem Netzteil zuzuordnen? 
- Starkes Spulenfiepen schon beim Booten durch Fehler des Netzteils verursacht? 
- Kann ein Defekt/Fehlfunktion des Netzteils nur in einem Rechner zum tragen kommen, im anderen aber nicht? 


Rechner1:  3930k(OC)+290X(OC) 
Rechner2:  4440(UV)+ 560Ti

Zu erwähnen ist, dass mein AM3+ System mit genau dieser 290X vor 1,5Jahren auch schon drei Antec TP-C zerstört hat, die allerdings gar nicht mehr liefen (siehe S.1650ff). Das V850 lief bisher ca. ein Jahr problemlos.


----------



## ebastler (31. Mai 2017)

Mir ist ein V550 Mal so verreckt, dass es bis ca. 200W einwandfrei lief und darüber sofort abschaltete... Eventuell hat deines ein vergleichbares Problem? Einfach CM anschreiben, die haben 48h vor Ort Austausch auf die V Serie (zumindest für ein Jahr). Da kriegst erst das Neue und musst dann erst das Alte einsenden.


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2017)

br0da schrieb:


> Zum E11: jonnyGURU Forums - View Single Post - Computex 2017



Also Voll Modular und schwarze Kabel? 
Ist schwer zu erkennen.
Technisch wohl das gleiche.
Wird dann vermutlich beim P12 nicht anders aussehen.



br0da schrieb:


> Zwei Userreviews von mir:
> [Lesertest] Cooler Master MasterWatt Lite 500W Userreview
> [Lesertest] Chieftec Power Smart GPS-550C 550W Userreview
> Feedback jeglicher Art gern erwünscht.



Hab ich schon mal reingeschaut. 
Sehr gut.


----------



## the_leon (31. Mai 2017)

Vollmodular bei be Quiet?
Sehr geil!


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (31. Mai 2017)

Gibt aber noch ein paar Fragen
Flachbandkabel oder gesleevte.
Blaue oder schwarze PCI-E Stecker?
Allgemeine Testergebnisse...


----------



## br0da (31. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also Voll Modular und schwarze Kabel?



Ja, vollmodular ist offiziell und mit schwarzen Kabeln würde ich mal fest rechnen, da BQ ja schon alle jetzigen Serien nur mit schwarzen Kabeln ausliefert.



Threshold schrieb:


> Technisch wohl das gleiche.



Auf jeden Fall ne neue Plattform, weiterhin aber custom von FSP. Jetzt eben "wire-free", damit in jedem Review steht, dass das Innenleben aufgeräumt aussieht. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Hab ich schon mal reingeschaut.
> Sehr gut.



Danke.


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2017)

br0da schrieb:


> Ja, vollmodular ist offiziell und mit schwarzen Kabeln würde ich mal fest rechnen, da BQ ja schon alle jetzigen Serien nur mit schwarzen Kabeln ausliefert.



Gehe ich dann auch von aus, alles in schwarz gehalten und vermutlich dann Flachband für die Laufwerkskabel.
Mal schauen.
Wird vermutlich dann beim kommenden P12 so sein.
Oder gibt es da schon ein Gerücht, wann es kommt? Ob es auf Titanium geht oder bei Platin bleibt?



br0da schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ne neue Plattform, weiterhin aber custom von FSP. Jetzt eben "wire-free", damit in jedem Review steht, dass das Innenleben aufgeräumt aussieht.



Da bin ich sehr neugierig, ob es dann noch eine Neuauflage des Power Zone kommt oder ob BeQuiet das Teil wieder einstampft.
Wenn du dann an ein Sample kommst. wäre ich sehr dankbar für einen Link zu deinem User Review.


----------



## the_leon (31. Mai 2017)

Das PowerZone werden sie einstampfen.

Braucht ja keiner.


----------



## br0da (31. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Oder gibt es da schon ein Gerücht, wann es kommt? Ob es auf Titanium geht oder bei Platin bleibt?



Mir ist dazu noch nichts bekannt, ich bin aber aktuell auch sicher nicht die beste Anlaufstation für Gerüchte und Vorab-Infos. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du dann an ein Sample kommst. wäre ich sehr dankbar für einen Link zu deinem User Review.



Sollst du haben, wenn's zu einem kommt.


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2017)

br0da schrieb:


> Mir ist dazu noch nichts bekannt, ich bin aber aktuell auch sicher nicht die beste Anlaufstation für Gerüchte und Vorab-Infos.



Hat nicht letztens einer bei Listan eingebrochen?


----------



## br0da (31. Mai 2017)

Ich weiß nicht, wovon du sprichst... *unschuldig pfeife*


----------



## ebastler (1. Juni 2017)

Hoffe mal das kommt nicht zu bald, ich hab aktuell keine Zeit und will ein Review bei Release raushauen ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Juni 2017)

"Das Problem", welches ich gerad sehe ist, dass die Serien durchgereicht werden - nach oben hin.

Die Pure Power ersetzen eher die Straight Power und die Straight Power die Dark Power. Nur was wird dann aus dem Dark Power??

Die Plattform vom Straight Power 11 schaut für mich auch nach einer Evolution der aktuellen Dark Power Pro P11 aus - mit deutlich mehr Polymer Kondensatoren. Daher würd ich jetzt mal erwarten, dass die Restwelligkeit nicht schlecht sein wird, da Polys ja einen sehr geringen ESR haben...

Schauen wir mal, wie der Preis der Plattform ausschaut...
Auf jeden Fall schauts nicht so preiswert wie die CWT GPS Plattform aus...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Juni 2017)

br0da schrieb:


> Zum E11: jonnyGURU Forums - View Single Post - Computex 2017


Langsam wird es eng, hoffentlich kommt der Silkscreen nicht mit in Serie. 
Gibt es eine Webseite, die mehr auf die technischen Neuerungen eingeht, als auf Wireless und co?

Gibt es hier schon Nutzer eines _Seasonic Prime Titanium_?
Hat Seasonic an der Lautstärke gearbeitet im Vergleich zu älteren Generationen, oder ist jenes ebenso laut? Mein P10 würde ich gern ersten wollen, aber an die Ruhe habe ich mich schon längst gewöhnt. 



-Kerby- schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich das Netzteil ausgebaut und außerhalb des Gehäuses verlegt, sodass die magnetischen Felder (die aus dem Netzteil kommen) nicht in Kontakt mit dem PC-Gehäuse kommen.
> Bei einem ausreichend großen Abstand ist doch die Reluktanz (wegen Luft) ausreichend hoch, sodass die Spannung ins Gehäuse nicht induziert werden kann, oder irre ich mich?
> 
> Bei den anderen Hardware-Teilen werden doch keine großartigen magnetischen Felder ausgebildet?
> ...


Das Netzteil kann ruhig ins Case. Wären die Magnetfelder wirklich so groß, so wäre die EMV Prüfung ein totaler Krampf. Jeder Hersteller einer Baugruppe ist deshalb bemüht, bestmögliche EMV Werte zu erzielen. Aber genau dort trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen bei der Entwicklung. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schauen wir mal, wie der Preis der Plattform ausschaut...
> Auf jeden Fall schauts nicht so preiswert wie die CWT GPS Plattform aus...


Teurer auf jeden Fall, jetzt müsste man nur den PCB Prozess kennen. Beispielsweise HDI in Kombination mit Wireless und bei der Bestückungsdichte sind sicherlich nicht wenig Vias gesetzt. 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Juni 2017)

Im HWLUXX gibts Leute die ein Prime Titanium nutzen, immer noch Probleme mit der Lautstärke, allerdings jetzt wegen schlechter Lüfterqualität, die “klackern“ wohl. Schon das Dritte Gerät bei einem User.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (1. Juni 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> "Das Problem", welches ich gerad sehe ist, dass die Serien durchgereicht werden - nach oben hin.
> 
> Die Pure Power ersetzen eher die Straight Power und die Straight Power die Dark Power. Nur was wird dann aus dem Dark Power??
> 
> ...


War doch beim StraightPower 10 und dem DarkPower 10 ähnlich (also in anderen Gebieten)---und dann kam das DarkPower 11 und das Gefüge war wieder da. 
Also: Hoffentlich bald ein DarkPower 12 und das dann bitte mit Titanium-Effizienz! 


Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> (...)
> Gibt es hier schon Nutzer eines _Seasonic Prime Titanium_?
> Hat Seasonic an der Lautstärke gearbeitet im Vergleich zu älteren Generationen, oder ist jenes ebenso laut? Mein P10 würde ich gern ersten wollen, aber an die Ruhe habe ich mich schon längst gewöhnt.
> (...)


 Ja, stimmt, deinem P10 läuft langsam aber sicher in Richtung Ende der Garantie, oder? 

Ich kenne mit der Lautstärke sehr zufriedene Nutzer. Allerdings gibt es wohl auch einige andere, die Montagsmodelle des Lüfters erwischt haben.
Was solls, das Prime Titanium 650 steht ja momentan eh quasi allein auf weiter Flur, von daher _muss man_ () als Efffizienz-Enthusiast mit Netzteilwunsch ja quasi dazu greifen... (Titanium ist ja ansonsten eher nur in eingeschränkt sinnvollen Modellen zu bekommen---übergroß dimensioniert oder von äußerst zweifelhafte Qualität)


Die Gold und Platinum-Primes lohnen sich übrigens gar nicht, also wirklich so, dass man sich fragt, wer die kaufen soll---sind halt (wen überrascht es) lauter und kosten nicht genügend weniger, als dass sich das über die ewig Garantiedauer nicht wieder zu Gunsten des Prime Titanium auszahlen würde.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Juni 2017)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> War doch beim StraightPower 10 und dem DarkPower 10 ähnlich (also in anderen Gebieten)---und dann kam das DarkPower 11 und das Gefüge war wieder da. .


Naja, kaum. Ein Großteil der Nutzer sah keinen Nutzen im DPP und hat sich ein E10 gekauft.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (1. Juni 2017)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Naja, kaum. Ein Großteil der Nutzer sah keinen Nutzen im DPP und hat sich ein E10 gekauft.


Und woher weißt du das? Klar, dem gemeinen Netzteilkäufer Blindheit zu unterstellen zieht immer, das ist klar.  Aber das reicht nicht, um deine These zu belegen. Ja nicht mal schlechte Verkaufszahlen des DP11 würden das belegen, du bräuchtest auch noch gute Verkaufszahlen fürs DP10 und musst das Konkurrenzumfeld einberechnen, die generelle Hardwaresituation, ...

Und ja, die Käufer müssen dafür blind sein, jetzt nur mal die ganz offensichtlichen Punkte, die für das DP11 sprechen würden: Leiser unter Vollast, Effizienter, kaum Aufpreis, der sich am Ende dank Wiederverkaufswert wahrscheinlich eh negiert. Das übliche halt, die niedrigklassigen Netzteile lohnen sich nur auf sehr, sehr kurze Sicht gedacht.
Ein SP10-CM 500/600 kostet um die 100€, ein DPP11 um die 130€. Was sind das für Unterschiede, bei den Vorteilen ein echter NoBrainer halt...
...solange es denn ins Gehäuse passt! 

Edit: Und natürlich kam das DP11 im Vergleich zum SP10 _"zu spät"_, das sollte man eben auch nicht außer Acht lassen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Juni 2017)

Vor allem werden heute selten noch über 450w in der Budgetklasse bis etwa 1100€ Gesamt-PC nötig und daher fällt das DPP11 schon raus.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (1. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Vor allem werden heute selten noch über 450w in der Budgetklasse bis etwa 1100€ Gesamt-PC nötig und daher fällt das DPP11 schon raus.


Dennoch ist das DPP11 550 auch _als 450W-Netzteil bewertet_ das bessere Netzteil als ein SP10 400/500. 

(ja, dieser Gedanke _wie wäre eigentlich ein NT, wenn es anders gelabelt worden wäre_ ist sehr aufschlussreich!)
Übrigens wäre in der Budgetklasse auch ein 400€-Unoptanium-Netzteil, dass dreißig Jahre hält und auch sonst ganz toll ist, voll empfehlenswert. Muss dann halt bis auf die Graka der gesamte Rest gebraucht gekauft werden... (was vielleicht für manche einen ungenehmen Gedanken darstellt, aber eben durchaus zielführend ist)


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2017)

Das Dark Power spricht auch nicht den Standard Käufer an, der greift logischer Weise zum E10 und später zum E11.
Der P11 oder später P12 Käufer kauft sich eben das Maximum des Herstellers und erwartet das Maximum -- und kriegt sicher wieder das billige Plastik Lüftergitter.


----------



## the_leon (1. Juni 2017)

Naja, be Quiet hat 3 Serien die für Endkunden interessant sind.
Pure, Straight, und Dark Power.

Das Powerzone interessiert keinen, das SFX ist zu gering dimensioniert und das System Power ist nicht technisch nicht empfehlenswert.

In Zukunft kommt mit dem SFX-L evtl. was brauchbares dazu, wenn die Lautstärke passt.


Besser als Seasonic die schon 3 Prime Serien haben uns jetzt noch mehr Zeug veröffentlichen


----------



## br0da (1. Juni 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schauen wir mal, wie der Preis der Plattform ausschaut...
> Auf jeden Fall schauts nicht so preiswert wie die CWT GPS Plattform aus...



The Mask schreibt, dass die E11 wohl preislich auf dem Niveau der E10 CM auskommen sollen. Er wird sicherlich mit den Mitarbeitern auf dem Stand gesprochen haben.



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Webseite, die mehr auf die technischen Neuerungen eingeht, als auf Wireless und co?



Hm, was genau meinst du damit denn? Auf den Bildern lässt sich ja im Grunde genommen schon das meiste erkennen, auf Bauteilbezeichnungen müssen wir sicherlich bis zu echten Reviews warten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Juni 2017)

the_leon schrieb:


> Naja, be Quiet hat 3 Serien die für Endkunden interessant sind.
> Pure, Straight, und Dark Power.
> 
> Das Powerzone interessiert keinen, das SFX ist zu gering dimensioniert und das System Power ist nicht technisch nicht empfehlenswert.
> ...


Einspruch, euer Ehren, das System-Power ist für Office-PCs vollkommen i.O. 
Eine generelle Einstufung, wie Du sie machst, daher nicht ganz zielführend.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2017)

br0da schrieb:


> The Mask schreibt, dass die E11 wohl preislich auf dem Niveau der E10 CM auskommen sollen. Er wird sicherlich mit den Mitarbeitern auf dem Stand gesprochen haben.



Ein 500 Watt E11 für 100€ halte ich für durchaus normal.
Ich verstehe nur nicht, wieso man jetzt mit der Watt Zahl so hoch fährt?
Das macht das P11 schon überflüssig.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Juni 2017)

Generell sind die Wattzahlen so hoch eher fast überflüssig.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (1. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Einspruch, euer Ehren, das System-Power ist für Office-PCs vollkommen i.O.
> Eine generelle Einstufung, wie Du sie machst, daher nicht ganz zielführend.


Klar gibt es eine generelle Einstufung, die hochgradig zielführend ist: Ein (günstiges) ATX-Netzteil, das für Office-PCs vollkommen i.O. ist, existiert nicht. 

Die Gründe sind glaube ich klar: Der niedrige Lastbereich ist gerade das, worin Billig-Serien richtig schlecht sind, was aber eben den Office-Einsatz prägt.
Und somit fehlt auch dem SystemPower die Darseinsberechtigung. (es sei denn jemand konstruiert eine neue, die nicht so leicht zu zerflücken ist wie die gerade vorgebrachte)


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Generell sind die Wattzahlen so hoch eher fast überflüssig.


Die Aussage lässt sich gut unterschreiben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Juni 2017)

Ich kann dem S8 300W keine schlechteren Verbruachswerte an einem AM1 bescheinigen als die des Seasonic Platinum Fanless 460W, sogesehen also ist es nicht mie, aber kosteneffizienter


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Im HWLUXX gibts Leute die ein Prime Titanium nutzen, immer noch Probleme mit der Lautstärke, allerdings jetzt wegen schlechter Lüfterqualität, die “klackern“ wohl. Schon das Dritte Gerät bei einem User.


Schade, trübt das Bild natürlich nicht unerheblich.


CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt, deinem P10 läuft langsam aber sicher in Richtung Ende der Garantie, oder?


Laut Rechnung im Januar 2014 gekauft, da scheint doch noch Zeit zu sein.


CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Ich kenne mit der Lautstärke sehr zufriedene Nutzer. Allerdings gibt es wohl auch einige andere, die Montagsmodelle des Lüfters erwischt haben.
> Was solls, das Prime Titanium 650 steht ja momentan eh quasi allein auf weiter Flur, von daher _muss man_ () als Efffizienz-Enthusiast mit Netzteilwunsch ja quasi dazu greifen... (Titanium ist ja ansonsten eher nur in eingeschränkt sinnvollen Modellen zu bekommen---übergroß dimensioniert oder von äußerst zweifelhafte Qualität)


Um die Effizienz geht es mir weniger, die 10 Jahre Garantie und die restliche Qualität (vom Lüfter abgesehen) locken mich eher.


br0da schrieb:


> Hm, was genau meinst du damit denn? Auf den Bildern lässt sich ja im Grunde genommen schon das meiste erkennen, auf Bauteilbezeichnungen müssen wir sicherlich bis zu echten Reviews warten.


Generelles zum PCB und der Layoutaufbau, sofern man solche Informationen überhaupt im Netz findet.


----------



## br0da (5. Juni 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Generelles zum PCB und der Layoutaufbau, sofern man solche Informationen überhaupt im Netz findet.



Man sieht einen üblichen LLC-Schwingkreis, davor steht dem Kühlkörper nach zu urteilen wohl "nur" eine Halfbridge.
Sekundärseitig wird's ein synchroner Gleichrichter sein (ggf. wieder "self-driven"), die FETs dafür als SMDs auf der Rückseite und die Kühlkörper dazu sieht man direkt hinter dem Trafo.
Auf der Tochterplatine sieht man dann noch die zwei Spulen der zwei Abwärtswandler, also das absolut typische Layout für ein aktuelles 80+ Gold NT.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Juni 2017)

br0da schrieb:


> Man sieht einen üblichen LLC-Schwingkreis, davor steht dem Kühlkörper nach zu urteilen wohl "nur" eine Halfbridge.
> Sekundärseitig wird's ein synchroner Gleichrichter sein (ggf. wieder "self-driven"), die FETs dafür als SMDs auf der Rückseite und die Kühlkörper dazu sieht man direkt hinter dem Trafo.
> Auf der Tochterplatine sieht man dann noch die zwei Spulen der zwei Abwärtswandler, also das absolut typische Layout für ein aktuelles 80+ Gold NT.


Das meinte ich nicht, sodern das PCB an sich.


----------



## br0da (5. Juni 2017)

Gut, da hast du dann wahrscheinlich tatsächlich wenig Chance auf Vorabinfos. :/


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (6. Juni 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Schade, trübt das Bild natürlich nicht unerheblich.
> 
> Laut Rechnung im Januar 2014 gekauft, da scheint doch noch Zeit zu sein.
> 
> ...


Naja, um die Effizienz sollte es eigentlich jedem gehen, schließlich bestimmt sie nunmal zu großen Teilen andere Eigenschaften des Netzteiles mit. Sieht man auch gut an den sonstigen Prime-Modellen, (also Gold und Platinum Prime) die halt prinzipiell ähnlich sind, in der Summe der Eigenschaften aber halt deutlich abfallen. Übrigens hat die Serie mittlerweile keine zehn, sondern zwölf Jahre Garantie.

Tatsächlich sieht es übrigens danach aus, als würde das Titanium Fanless doch noch mal endlich kommen: 
Seasonic | PRIME Fanless, Snow Silent, Focus Gold & Platinum [COMPUTEX 2017] - YouTube 
(es ist auch schon gelistet, nur halt ganz klar nur mit Platzhaltern...)
Bin hochgespannt auf die Preisgebung. Sollten sie es etwa gleich teuer positionieren wie das 650er-Modell, dann könnte es das erste Mal sein, dass sich ein Fanless-Netzteil zur neuen Netzteil-Standardempfehlung mausern würde. (natürlich unter der Annahme, dass Seasonic die Elektronikgeräusche in den Griff bekommt, es also gleich wenig wie die sonstigen Prime-Titanium-Modelle produziert)


----------



## ebastler (6. Juni 2017)

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt den Sinn eines Fanless Geräts nicht... Ich ziehe einen hochwertigen langsamen Lüfter jedem Fanless oder Semipassiv Gerät vor.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (6. Juni 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt den Sinn eines Fanless Geräts nicht... Ich ziehe einen hochwertigen langsamen Lüfter jedem Fanless oder Semipassiv Gerät vor.


Habe ich schon häufiger erklärt: Die Fanless-Geräte mit niedriger Effizienz sind Spielereien des Typus Machbarkeitsstudie. Aber je höher die Effizienz steigt, desto sinnvoller wird ein Fanless-Aufbau, weil einfach kaum mehr etwas an wegzukühlender Wärme verbleibt. 

Siehe Notebooknetzteile, die durch ihre hohe Grundeffizienz (weil sie ja nur ein Spannungsniveau nutzen) und die geringere maximale Verlustleistung ja sogar völlig geschlossen und außerhalb des eigentlichen Gehäuses betrieben werden können.

In diesem Fall könnte das Prime Titanium Fanless einen Blick wert sein, da die Lüfter der Serie eben wohl deutlichen Schwankungen unterliegen, man also Lotterie spielen muss, ob man den von dir gewünschten hochwertigen oder nur einen mittelwertigen Lüfter bekommt. Hängt halt vom Preis ab, wenn das NT gut positioniert ist, dann wird es eine Empfehlung wert sein, ansonsten halt nicht.


----------



## ebastler (6. Juni 2017)

Bei der selben Elektronik wird ein Gerät mit langsamen Lüfter immer länger und zuverlässiger laufen als eines ohne und man hört ihn so oder so nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Juni 2017)

Außerdem kann ein Biuld wie meiner, der eigentlich einen Airflow in falscher Richtung nutzt, nur Fanless realisiert werden.


----------



## Rolk (6. Juni 2017)

Moin, 

kurze Zwischenfrage: PCGH hat das Whisper M 550W mit 0,5 Sone unter Vollast und durchgehend 0,1 Sone bei geringerer Last gemessen. Dreht die Lüftersteuerung bei den grösseren Varianten (650W + 750W) nennenswert agressiver auf als das 550W Modell oder sind die alle (fast) gleich leise?


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2017)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Tatsächlich sieht es übrigens danach aus, als würde das Titanium Fanless doch noch mal endlich kommen:
> Seasonic | PRIME Fanless, Snow Silent, Focus Gold & Platinum [COMPUTEX 2017] - YouTube
> (es ist auch schon gelistet, nur halt ganz klar nur mit Platzhaltern...)
> Bin hochgespannt auf die Preisgebung. Sollten sie es etwa gleich teuer positionieren wie das 650er-Modell, dann könnte es das erste Mal sein, dass sich ein Fanless-Netzteil zur neuen Netzteil-Standardempfehlung mausern würde. (natürlich unter der Annahme, dass Seasonic die Elektronikgeräusche in den Griff bekommt, es also gleich wenig wie die sonstigen Prime-Titanium-Modelle produziert)



Das wird mit Sicherheit keine Standard Empfehlung werden. Das 650er Titanium ist ja alles andere als eine Standard Empfehlung.
Das wird nie empfohlen, weil schlicht zu teuer und das wird das Fanless genauso treffen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Juni 2017)

Da wird eher die Focus-Reihe interessant, die dürfte von der Preis-Leistung eher passen.

Fanless ist und bleibt ein Nieschenprodukt.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Fanless ist und bleibt ein Nieschenprodukt.



So sieht es aus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juni 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kurze Zwischenfrage: PCGH hat das Whisper M 550W mit 0,5 Sone unter Vollast und durchgehend 0,1 Sone bei geringerer Last gemessen. Dreht die Lüftersteuerung bei den grösseren Varianten (650W + 750W) nennenswert agressiver auf als das 550W Modell oder sind die alle (fast) gleich leise?



Die größeren haben einen anderen Lüfter: 0,6 statt 0,45A, drehen also deutlich höher, auch im idle


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (6. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das wird mit Sicherheit keine Standard Empfehlung werden. Das 650er Titanium ist ja alles andere als eine Standard Empfehlung.
> Das wird nie empfohlen, weil schlicht zu teuer und das wird das Fanless genauso treffen.


Dem allen liegt die Annahme zu Grunde, dass die großen Fortschritte bei der Netzteileffizienz Geschichte sind und nun nur noch Kleinvieh folgt! (also maximal eine weitere Halbierung der Verlustleistung innerhalb der nächsten zehn Jahre)

Extremfall 1-Viel Geld, aber SingleGPU: Klar, dass sich das da anbietet. Wieso sollte sich so jemand ein Netzteil mit weniger als Titanium kaufen? Eben, das wäre fast schon unverschämt...
Extremfall 2-Kaum Geld:  So jemand sollte außer Graka und Netzteil alles gebraucht kaufen. Dank der zwölf Jahre Garantie und der hohen Effizienz lohnt sich das Netzteil unterm Strich mehr als jedes andere Angebot auf dem Markt. 
Mischmasch aus beidem: Klar, dass es sich auch für die auch eine gute Wahl darstellt.
Extremfall 3-Tonnen an Geld und MultiGPU: Ne, für die ist das MasterWattMaker 1200 da.
Extremfall 4-Gar kein Geld: Außer einem gebrauchten Komplettsystem zum absoluten Schnäppchenpreis gibt es da gar nichts zu mahcen... (am Besten irgendeinen Leasingrückläufer aus dem 

Wer fällt noch raus? Diejenigen User, bei denen das Ding nicht ins Gehäuse passt.

Ja, diese Betrachtungsweise ist krass und revolutionär, denn der Unterton ist halt, dass nahezu der gesamte Netzteilmarkt eigentlich nicht existieren würde, wenn jeder gerade nur streng das kaufen würde, was eigentlich sinnvoll wäre. Bestes Beispiel dafür sind die anderen Primes. Prime Gold kostet zum Beispiel nicht mal 60€ günstiger, also 5€ pro Jahr. Das ist Bullshit, wieso sollte da jemand zum Gold greifen? Eben, das kann nur passieren, wenn man eben nicht mit Weitblick kauft.

Problematik ist halt, dass es eben bei manchen der Titanium Prime 650 die Lüfterschwäche gibt, was das Titanium Prime 650 eben nicht zu dieser Mega-Empfehlung macht. Sollte das Titanium Prime Fanless 600 aber ein rundherum überzeugendes Gerät werden, dann...

Das alles ist übrigens auch der Grund, wieso ich hoffe, dass BeQuiet mal bald mit einem DPP12 kontert! _Eigentlich kann man momentan nur ein Netzteil empfehlen_ ist halt kein schöner Anfang einer PC-Beratung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juni 2017)

WARUM willst du nicht einsehen, dass es gar keine nennenswerte Verbesserungen mehr gibt?!

Wir sind bei deutlich über 90% Effizienz im 230VAC Netz, bei guten Gold Netzteilen. Titanium bei etwa 95%.

Was soll da noch nennenswert Effizienter werden?! Und schau dir doch mal an, wie viel teurer Titanium Netzteile sind!
Guggsu hier, am Beispiel des 750W Seasonic Primes:
https://geizhals.de/?cat=gehps&asd=on&asuch=750W Prime
130€ Gold
150€ Platinum
195€ Titanium

Was soll denn das super Effiziente 750W Netzteil kosten?! 300€?!

Das Thema hatten wir doch letztens erst. WARUM willst DU nicht einsehen, dass hier kaum was möglich ist?!

Früher waren Netzteile bei 70% - maximal. DA ging noch sehr viel. Heute geht nix mehr, ohne dass es die Kosten der benötigten Komponenten explodieren lässt...

Du brauchst enorm geringe Verlustleistungen, ultra niedrige RDSon Werte bei den FETs was soll das kosten?!


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2017)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Dem allen liegt die Annahme zu Grunde, dass die großen Fortschritte bei der Netzteileffizienz Geschichte sind und nun nur noch Kleinvieh folgt! (also maximal eine weitere Halbierung der Verlustleistung innerhalb der nächsten zehn Jahre)



Wo siehst du denn noch einen Fortschritt?
Effizenzsteigerung ist mit immens hohen Kosten verbunden.
Dazu kommt, dass keiner bereit ist für ein Netzteil mehr als unbedingt nötig auszugeben.
Nicht ohne Grund verkaufen sich Netzteile wie das Thermaltake Germany oder die Corsair VS Teile wie geschnitten Brot.
Sie sind billig und reichen aus.
Guck dir doch die Fertigrechner diverser Webseiten an.
Auch da findest du absolute billig Netzteile drin.
Dann die ganzen OEM Rechner. Auch hier findest du solche Netzteile, die so gerade eben ausreichend sind und natürlich auch billig sind.
Da findest du nur Bronze und sowas. Gold wirst du da nicht ab Werk finden. Platin kannst du nicht mal auswählen und Titanium kennt da keiner.

Der Markt für Titanium Modelle wird weiterhin nur Nische sein.
High End Netzteile, die sich kein normal sterblicher kaufen wird, werden die einzigen sein mit Titanium.
Die breite Masse kauft auch heute immer noch Bronze.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Juni 2017)

Na silber ist im kommen, da es vermehrt Modelle gibt ...


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Na silber ist im kommen, da es vermehrt Modelle gibt ...



Schau dir die ganzen OEM Rechner an, die bei Media Mart stehen.
Da findest du in der Regel FSP oder sowas drin.
Bronze Netzteil, Gruppenreguliert.
Du musst schon lange schauen, bis du da mal ein Gold Netzteil findest und dann ist es meinst irgendein Schinken, bei dem die Schutzschaltungen eher Beiwerk sind.


----------



## br0da (6. Juni 2017)

Ich würde auch mal behaupten, dass es mit der heutigen Technik nicht mehr (wirklich) effizienter wird.
Noch effizienter als ZVS und ZCS wird's wohl kaum, auch bei den Halbleitern wird da heute schon die "Effizienz-Elite" in Titanium Netzteilen verbaut.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Juni 2017)

OEM ja, Consumermarkt aber eben nicht.
Da merkt man langsam ein schleichendes Vorankommen


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> OEM ja, Consumermarkt aber eben nicht.
> Da merkt man langsam ein schleichendes Vorankommen



Der retail Markt ist so klein, dass du den mit der Lupe suchen musst.
Und dadrin dann wieder welche finde, die Platin kaufen, ist auch klein.
Und dann noch welche mit Titanium -- ach nee.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Juni 2017)

ich rede ja von silber, was ja nun nicht das Problem ist, das macht schon nen gewissen Teil aus.
Außerdem mus man bedenken, dass im OEM-Markt teilweise sogar die Silber-Effizienz erreicht wird, aber nicht validiert, weil es dafür vom OEM keine Forderung gibt, ...
Hatte schon einige Tests gesehen wo OEM-Geräte diese Wert eerreichten, ohne das jemals das Label dran war.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (6. Juni 2017)

Ich hab da mal eine kleine Wissensfrage:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollten die Spulen bei einem 170€ Netzteil (Cougar GX800) nicht besser gewickelt sein?


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (6. Juni 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> WARUM willst du nicht einsehen, dass es gar keine nennenswerte Verbesserungen mehr gibt?!
> (...)


Wie willst du diese Aussage in ein Posting hinein lesen, dass genau mit einer VOLLEN ZUSTIMMUNG deiner Darstellung beginnt?


CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Dem allen liegt die Annahme zu Grunde, dass die großen Fortschritte bei der Netzteileffizienz Geschichte sind und nun nur noch Kleinvieh folgt! (also maximal eine weitere Halbierung der Verlustleistung innerhalb der nächsten zehn Jahre)
> (...)




Edit: Eine Erklärung hätte ich noch: Siehst du etwa selbst das noch als zu optimistisch an? 95% → 97,5% innerhalb von zehn Jahren? Ja, kann sein, dass selbst das noch zu optimistisch war, dafür kenne ich mich dann doch nicht tief genug in der Materie aus. 
Darum ging es halt nicht, sondern es ging wirklich nur darum, dass ich eingangs feststellen wollte, dass ich davon ausgehe, dass wir am Ende der großen Fortschritte im Netzteilbereich angekommen sind. Wenn jemand nicht davon ausgeht, sondern glaubt, dass in fünf Jahren Wunder-Netzteile mit 99,9% Effizienz erscheinen werden, dann ergibt die nach diesem einleitenden Satz skizzierte Logik ja schließlich keinen Sinn.
Um nichts weiter ging es mir an der Stelle.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juni 2017)

-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal eine kleine Wissensfrage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum sollten die??

Sind eh nur die Eingangs Filter, die die Störungen vom Netzteil vom Netz fern halten sollen. Da ist das völlig egal...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Juni 2017)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Naja, um die Effizienz sollte es eigentlich jedem gehen, schließlich bestimmt sie nunmal zu großen Teilen andere Eigenschaften des Netzteiles mit. Sieht man auch gut an den sonstigen Prime-Modellen, (also Gold und Platinum Prime) die halt prinzipiell ähnlich sind, in der Summe der Eigenschaften aber halt deutlich abfallen. Übrigens hat die Serie mittlerweile keine zehn, sondern zwölf Jahre Garantie.


Teilweise, da spielen ganz andere Faktoren noch eine Rolle. Zwölf Jahre ist schon eine Hausnummer, da freut sich die Verwaltung. 

Generell ist die endlose Argumentation bzgl. der Effizienz _in meinen Augen_ totaler Quark, da in 90% der Fälle, die gewonnen Effizienz an anderen Komponenten verloren geht. Den Ottonormalverbraucher interessiert der Wirkungsgrad nur wenig, das Gerät muss einfach Zeitraum x überstehen, dann ist sein Zweck erfüllt. Und bei den "Highend-Geräten" bezahlt man den Preis für geringe Stückzahlen (leider) mit.


-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal eine kleine Wissensfrage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat seine Richtigkeit. Unter dem Stichwort Sättigung bei Spulen findest du mehr dazu, sofern du Interesse daran hast.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (7. Juni 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Teilweise, da spielen ganz andere Faktoren noch eine Rolle. Zwölf Jahre ist schon eine Hausnummer, da freut sich die Verwaltung.
> 
> Generell ist die endlose Argumentation bzgl. der Effizienz _in meinen Augen_ totaler Quark, da in 90% der Fälle, die gewonnen Effizienz an anderen Komponenten verloren geht. Den Ottonormalverbraucher interessiert der Wirkungsgrad nur wenig, das Gerät muss einfach Zeitraum x überstehen, dann ist sein Zweck erfüllt. Und bei den "Highend-Geräten" bezahlt man den Preis für geringe Stückzahlen (leider) mit.
> (...)


Die Effizienz bei Netzteilen schlägt sich eben in weniger erzeugte Wärme nieder. Und das ist etwas, wozu man beim PC halt generell nicht nein sagen sollte.
Generell ist Netzteileffizienz halt auch eine, die mit allen anderen Komponenten harmoniert---egal, ob du die ersten vier Jahre eine vergleichsweise ineffiziente oder effiziente Graka nutzt, bei beiden profitiert man von ihr. 

BTW, @Stephan & @Threshold: Ja, ich schreibe noch was zum Thema, werde dazu aber wahrscheinlich erst heute Nachmittag genügend Zeit finden.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2017)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Die Effizienz bei Netzteilen schlägt sich eben in weniger erzeugte Wärme nieder. Und das ist etwas, wozu man beim PC halt generell nicht nein sagen sollte.



Der Aufwand ist aber schlicht zu hoch.
Gold Netzteile sind schon sehr effizient und meiner Meinung nach völlig ausreichend, wenn ich das Preis Leistungsverhältnis anschaue.
Platin ist ein netter Gag für die, die mehr Geld ausgeben wollen.
Titanium ist eine Machbarkeitsstudie, genauso wie es der Über AMG Benz ist, der noch mal 100PS mehr aus dem 12 Zylinder Turbo rausholt als das Modell davor.
Titanium wird sie nie im Massenmarkt durchsetzen, genauso wenig Fanless Netzteile. Alles nur Nische für die, die bereit sind, entsprechende Summen dafür zu bezahlen.
Die ganz breite Masse interessiert das aber nicht, die kaufen ein Netzteil ausschließlich nach dem Preis oder eben kümmern sich nicht darum, weil das Netzteil eben schon beim Rechner dabei ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juni 2017)

Ja und was soll 'nen FET kosten, der so gut wie gar keine Verluste hat? 10€ das Stück? 20€ das Stück??
Rechne das mal 10...


Für ein brauchbares 550W Netzteil brauchst schon mindestens 4 FETs + noch mal 2 für die DC-DC Module. Sind dann schon mal 6 FETs und das ist das absolute Minimum. Macht dann 60-120€ *nur für die FETs*...

Aber dann brauchst ja auch noch 'nen Transformator. Und die haben auch 'ne Verlustleistung. Und auch die Kondensatoren haben eine Verlustleistug, die zwar gering sind, aber auch hier nicht von der Hand zu weisen sind. Hier braucht man dann auch spezielle Ultra Low Leakage Typen. Was soll das kosten?? 1€ pro Kondensator?? 5€ pro Kondensator???

Ein 80plus Titanium Netzteil hin zu bekommen ist nicht weiter schwer. Das aber innerhalb der Spec, zu einem halbwegs sinnvollem Preis hin zu bekommen ist es...

Da kannst du auch noch so weit auf der Effizienz rumreiten und ganz doll und fest dran glauben, dass da noch was geht, aber du darfst dann auch nicht vergessen, dass wir schon volle Kanne gegen die Wand gefahren sind und jede weitere Steigerung der Effizienz mit einigen Kosten verbunden ist....
DAS ist irgendwie, was du gerade nicht so wirklich einsehen möchtest, dass es ohne einen enormen Einsatz an Kosten mehr möglich ist, etwas an der Effizienz von Netzteilen zu verbessern! 
Ich hab dir doch schon 'nen Beleg dafür geliefert, dass ein 80plus Titanium Netzteil mal locker 65€ mehr als das gleiche Gerät mit Gold kostet. Relativ sind wir hier im Bereich von etwa +50% an Endkundenpreis. Jetzt spinnen wir das noch mal weiter und gehen von +100% für die nächsten 2% Effizienz aus. Sind dann 400€uronen für ein 750W Gerät mit 96% SPitzen Effizienz. Und jetzt +200% für die nächsten 2%.
Also 1200€ für ein 750W Netzteil mit 98% Spitzen Effizienz.

-> jegliche Steigerung der Effizienz ist mit unheimlichen Kosten für die Käufer verbunden. Und die werden sicher ganz glücklich sein, wenn sie für ein paar Prozent an Effizienz 1000€ zahlen dürfen...-

Heute bekommst ein 80plus Gold Netzteil für den gleichen Preis wie vor 10 Jahren ein 80plus Plain oder Bronze Gerät. Eben weil sich die Komponenten soweit weiter entwickelt haben.


Aber irgendwann bist du dann an einem Punkt, an dem du nicht mehr weiter kommst - und genau da sind wir!
Wenn du +5V und +3,3V entsorgst, kannst noch 1-2% ohne weiteres raus holen...

Alles andere musst du teuer bezahlen - mit handverlesenen Komponenten...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Juni 2017)

Ich denke auch, dass wir maximal noch im Consumer-Bereich eine leichte Preisentwicklung für die Goldgeräte sehen und ggf. eine ganz leichte Korrektur der Platin-Preise.
Obenrum lohnt es nicht, der Massenmarkt wird eher auf Grund von gesetzlichen Forderungen etwas effizienter werden.

Das meiste Potenzial liegt aber eher im PC hinter dem Netzteil und beim Monitor.
Grafikkarten werden immer Effizienter, Monitore ebenfalls, CPUs, Plattformen, ...


----------



## Pu244 (7. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das meiste Potenzial liegt aber eher im PC hinter dem Netzteil und beim Monitor.
> Grafikkarten werden immer Effizienter, Monitore ebenfalls, CPUs, Plattformen, ...



Und das wird wohl wieder durch größere Monitore und noch leistungshungrigere Komponenten kompensiert. Gerade im Bereich der CPUs dürfte uns da wohl noch einiges bevorstehen, AMD und Ryzen/Threadripper sei dank. Wirkliche Einsparungen hat hauptsächlich das Ende der Röhrenmonitore und der geringere Stromverbrauch im Leerlauf gebracht.


----------



## ebastler (7. Juni 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Und das wird wohl wieder durch größere Monitore und noch leistungshungrigere Komponenten kompensiert. Gerade im Bereich der CPUs dürfte uns da wohl noch einiges bevorstehen, AMD und Ryzen/Threadripper sei dank. Wirkliche Einsparungen hat hauptsächlich das Ende der Röhrenmonitore und der geringere Stromverbrauch im Leerlauf gebracht.


Mein 27" Monitor braucht bei max. helligkeit halb so viel Strom wie der olle 20" 4:3 Screen. Bei 20% Helligkeit ist er aber schon heller als der alte 20er 
Monitore werden eher effizienter, ebenso die Durchschnittshardware - der Mittelklasse-Gamer spielt auf einer i5/R5 mit einer rx480/gtx1060 effizienter als je zuvor. Nur der High-end-Bereich frisst noch ^^


----------



## Pu244 (7. Juni 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Mein 27" Monitor braucht bei max. helligkeit halb so viel Strom wie der olle 20" 4:3 Screen. Bei 20% Helligkeit ist er aber schon heller als der alte 20er
> Monitore werden eher effizienter, ebenso die Durchschnittshardware - der Mittelklasse-Gamer spielt auf einer i5/R5 mit einer rx480/gtx1060 effizienter als je zuvor. Nur der High-end-Bereich frisst noch ^^



Der Trend geht eher zu größeren Monitoren. Waren 30" Monitore lange Zeit außergewöhliche Exoten, so ist heute die 31,5" Größe recht weit verbreitet, bei 21:9 (hoffe das setzt sich nicht durch, danke 16:9 Fernsehen) sind sogar 34" nicht unüblich. Wer sich damals eine brutale 21" Röhre gekauft hat, der legt sich heute wohl eher so ein Ding zu, bei mir wird es wohl auch etwas in die Richtung, wenn ich meine Röhre ausmustere.

Effizienz != Sparsamkeit

Dass man heute, mit einer Graka mit 150/120W  TDP, weniger Strom als früher verbrauchen würde (was ja suggeriert werden soll), ist  natürlich Blödsinn. Eine HD 2600XT hatte eine TDP von 50W, eine GeForce 8600 GTS ganze 60W. Der Stromverbrauch zieht im Durchschnitt an, wenn beide Hersteller etwa gleich stark sind, bei CPUs ist dies momentan der Fall, bei den Grakas besteht noch Hoffnung für Vega.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Juni 2017)

Das liegt aber alles in der Hand des größten Sparpotenzials, dem User.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das liegt aber alles in der Hand des größten Sparpotenzials, dem User.



Ein 50 Zoll Röhrenmonitor wäre super. 
Endlich mal wieder richtiges Schwarz und nicht dieses verwaschende Grau der LCD Monitore.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (7. Juni 2017)

So, wie versprochen nehme ich das Thema jetzt nochmal auf.

Meine grundlegenden Feststellungen:
1. Netzteileffizienz ist etwas ganz besonderes, weil sie eine Effizienz ist, die Einsparungen ganz abseits von jeglichem Verzicht bewirkt. (siehe auch das, was Pu244 in der Zwischenzeit geschrieben hat, sehr wichtig in diesem Kontext!) Im Gegenteil, ein hochqualitativ-hocheffizientes Netzteil erzeugt sogar den in jeder Hinsicht besseren Rechner. Die stabileren Spannungen, die geringere Wärme und so weiter tun halt dem restlichen System gut.
2. Die Netzteilqualität zum gleichen Preis wird sich in den nächsten Jahren nicht maßgeblich weiterentwickeln. (ähnlich wie bei Lüftern---sehe in dem ganzen übrigens einen großen Trend: Je "physischer" das Produkt ist, desto geringer die jährlichen Fortschritte---je "logischer", desto höher)
3. Für Netzteile wird standardmäßig nicht viel ausgegeben.
4. Die aktuell teuersten "Normalo-Netzteile" lohnen sich, wenn man mit langen Nutzungsdauern rechnet, mehr als diejenigen, die sich am besten verkaufen.
5. Das Prime Titanium 650 (als teuerstes Normalo-Netzteil) steht momentan ziemlich allein auf weiter Flur.
6. Es gibt eigentlich recht viele User mit unfassbar dickerem Geldbeutel.


Daraus ziehe ich folgende Schlüsse:
A: 1,2,3,4 → Es sollte mehr für Netzteile ausgegeben werden.
B: 2,3,4 → Redaktionen und Kaufberater sollten sich genauer überlegen, was für ihre "Kunden" wichtig ist und in welche Richtung sie daher schreiben sollten.
C: 3,4,5 → Es braucht einen breiteren HighEnd-Netzteilmarkt.
D: C → Dieses Engament muss schmackhaft gemacht werden. 3 → Das wird nicht allzu leicht. B → Könnten hilfreich sein! 
E: D,5,6 → Momentan kaufen auch diese Netzteile, die eigentlich quasi jeder kaufen könnte. Das ist Verschendung des finanziellen Potentials. Über dem aktuellen HighEnd-Markt sollte daher ein UltraHighEnd der Effizienz-Machbarkeitsstudien entstehen, bei denen abstrus reingehauen wird. Das ist der einzige Punkt, an dem ich verstehen kann, wenn ihr mich für verrückt erklärt.  Aber ja, ich glaube fest daran, dass 1200€-750Watt-Netzteile mit Effizienz, die dem Unoptanium-Label gerecht wahrhaft gerecht werden würde sich zwar nicht gut verkaufen würde, aber durchaus eindrucksvolle Abstrahleffekte auf den Rest des Marktes haben könnte. Wenn solche Netzteile angeboten werden, wirken (auch wenn das ein irrationaler Effekt ist) nunmal die HighEnd-Netzteile vernünftiger. Und das sind diese, wie schon mehrfach dargestellt, tatsächlich. Daher wären solche Abstrahleffekte etwas sehr gutes.


So, das wäre von meiner Seite eigentlich alles, was ich so zu sagen habe. Ich hoffe, dass diese trockenere, kondensierte Form das ganze gut nachvollziehbar macht.
Ah, vielleicht noch eines: 





Stefan Payne schrieb:


> (...)


 Ich finde deine Darstellungen eigentlich immer gelungen, nur was du bei mir (und anderen, ich sag nur Thema hocheffiziente Netzteile im Niedrigwatt-Bereich... ) manchmal reinliest, ist wirklich unglaublich. Trotzdem, die Darstellung hier ist einfach überzeugend genug.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juni 2017)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> So, wie versprochen nehme ich das Thema jetzt nochmal auf.
> ein hochqualitativ-hocheffizientes Netzteil (...) Die stabileren Spannungen, die geringere Wärme und so weiter tun halt dem restlichen System gut.


Es besteht kein mittelbarer und unmittelbarer Zusammenhang zwischen Effizienz und Spannungsqualität/stabilität.

Das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Paar Schuhe. Richtig ist, dass es eher einfacher ist, ein nicht so effizientes Netzteil mit besserer Spannungsregulation und -qualität zu bauen als eines mit höchster Effizienz.

Die Silverstone Titanium Modelle sind hierfür ein gutes Beispiel. Elektrisch nicht soo gut (Spannungsregulation gut bis sehr gut, aber etwas tief angesetzt, Restwelligkeit könnt deutlich besser sein, kaum Kapazität auf +12V), nur Titanium Effizienz...


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juni 2017)

Wenn man Audioverstärker nimmt kann man sich das auch gut anhören. Die großen Klasse A sind viel einfacher auf sauberen Ton zu bekommen als Klasse D.


----------



## br0da (7. Juni 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> [...] Restwelligkeit könnt deutlich besser sein, kaum Kapazität auf +12V [...]



Große Kapazität ist eben blöd für die Effizienz. Und da sieht man schon wieder einen Grund, warum Effizienz "mit der Brechstange" gar nicht mal so sinnig ist...


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (7. Juni 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Es besteht kein mittelbarer und unmittelbarer Zusammenhang zwischen Effizienz und Spannungsqualität/stabilität.
> 
> Das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Paar Schuhe. Richtig ist, dass es eher einfacher ist, ein nicht so effizientes Netzteil mit besserer Spannungsregulation und -qualität zu bauen als eines mit höchster Effizienz.
> 
> Die Silverstone Titanium Modelle sind hierfür ein gutes Beispiel. Elektrisch nicht soo gut (Spannungsregulation gut bis sehr gut, aber etwas tief angesetzt, Restwelligkeit könnt deutlich besser sein, kaum Kapazität auf +12V), nur Titanium Effizienz...


Ich habe an der Stelle absichtlich Hochqualitativ-Hocheffizient als Formulierung gewählt. Denn die von dir erläuterten Hintergründe kenne ich...
...und zwar, weil du und andere (hauptsächlich aber wegen dir) sie schon oft erläutert haben.



br0da schrieb:


> Große Kapazität ist eben blöd für die Effizienz. Und da sieht man schon wieder einen Grund, warum Effizienz "mit der Brechstange" gar nicht mal so sinnig ist...


Aha. Daraus würde sich eine technische Nachfrage ergeben. (Achtung, KEINE NETZTEILPOLITIK ENTHALTEN!!!)
Wäre das dann nicht eigentlich etwas, was für die in der ATX Praxis kaum auftauchende Kombi Hocheffizienz-Niedrigwattnetzteil sprechen würde?


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (7. Juni 2017)

Im Niedrigwattbereich sind die 2% zwischen Gold und Platin bzw. Ca. 5% zwischen Gold und Titan 
A) sehr wenig unter Last wahrscheinlich maximal 15W
Bei 5 stündiger Nutzung pro Tag mit 300W Nutzleistung wären das im Jahr ca. 8€ Unterschied pro Jahr.
B) mit einem im Verhältnis zum Einkaufspreis eines Gold NTs nicht zu rechtfertigendem Aufpreis verbunden


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Juni 2017)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Wäre das dann nicht eigentlich etwas, was für die in der ATX Praxis kaum auftauchende Kombi Hocheffizienz-Niedrigwattnetzteil sprechen würde?


Diese Geräte sollen genau was bezwecken? Ob du nun 80 oder 90% Effizienz bei 30-40W hast, sind ein Unterschied von * 3-4W * 
Schaltest du Fernseher, Receiver und Verstärker mit der Steckdosenleiste ab, hast du schon mehr eingespart. 
Da mehr Effizienz zu fordern ist ziemlicher Unsinn, da man kaum etwas einspart und auch Wärme wird kaum produziert...


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2017)

Es hat auch schon einen Grund, wieso es bei Kühlschränken noch kein A++++ gibt. Die Steigerung zur aktuellen Effizienz von Kühlschränken ist relativ teuer und derzeit bezahlt schlicht niemand den Aufpreis.
Genauso wie bei Netzteilen.
Und ein Autovergleich mache ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. Juni 2017)

Ganz ehrlich ich zahle auch beispielsweise lieber für ein Gold Netzteil was alle Schutzschaltungen verbaut hat und von den Komponenten für 5 Jahre ordentlich aufgestellt dazu noch Modular mit ordentlich gesleavten Kabeln und leise als das Geld in ein Gerät mit höherer Effizienz zu stecken und auf andere Dinge verzichten zu müssen, die Mehrkosten für die niedrigere Effizienz sind meiner Meinung nach kaum nennenswert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Juni 2017)

Dem kann ich dir nur zustimmen!
Wir sollten auch aufhören Dinge wie überlange Garantie zu hypen, insbesondere da man schon davon ausgehen muss, dass der ATX Standard "bald" ersetzt wird, da das ja schon jetzt aus dem letzten Loch pfeift!!

Der ATX Netzteilstandard ist völlig überholt, die 3,3V Leitung braucht niemand mehr. Negativ 5V auch nicht. Die beiden +5V Leitungungen machen aber durchaus Sinn, insbesondere aus Sicht der Kompatibilität (in diesem Falle zu HDDs)...
Aber fürs Board selbst braucht es schon einen neuen Main Stecker, der nur +12V enthält...

Oder es kann sein, dass irgendwer sogar auf die Idee kommt, eine 24V Leitung einzuführen, who knows? WAS bringen einem da 10/12 Jahre Garantie, wenn man schon davon ausgehen kann, dass man es gar nicht so lange nutzen können wird??

Oder ob es in 10 Jahren den Hersteller dann überhaupt noch gibt...
Erinnert sich hier jemand noch an TSP; Mushkin, BFG oder hier aus Deutschland Tagan, SIlver Power und Nesteq??
Oder habt ihr schon mal von MSI, Gigabyte oder ASUS Netzteilen gehört??


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2017)

NesteQ, hier ich, hab ich noch drei von


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Oder es kann sein, dass irgendwer sogar auf die Idee kommt, eine 24V Leitung einzuführen, who knows? WAS bringen einem da 10/12 Jahre Garantie, wenn man schon davon ausgehen kann, dass man es gar nicht so lange nutzen können wird??



24 Volt fände ich super.
Fand ich beim Bund damals schon lustig, dass die Wolf Geländewagen 24 Volt haben.
Und im Auto hast du heute immer noch nur 12 Volt und das bei der ganzen Elektronik, die inzwischen verbaut ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2017)

der Wolf hat 24V?
Interessant.

Aber warum nicht gleich 40V, wie beim Auto auch


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> der Wolf hat 24V?
> Interessant.



Weil die LKW 24 Volt haben und damit du mit einem Auto einen LKW überbrücken kannst, muss das Auto auch 24 Volt haben.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Aber warum nicht gleich 40V, wie beim Auto auch



Also, wenn ich bei mir ins Auto gucke, ist da eine 12 Volt Batterie drin.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2017)

Du bist nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand  BMW und glaub auch andere wollen jetzt 40V realisieren, um die Stromstärken zu reduzieren. 12V wird dann über ne Spannungswandlung wieder bereit gestellt, womit wir wieder bei Netzteilen wären


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2017)

Ja, wollen, aber eben nicht Standard
Und auch nicht 40 Volt, sondern 48 Volt.
Die Planungen gibt es seit 5 Jahren. Realisiert ist davon noch gar nichts.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2017)

Na ich kenne die letzten Meldungen mit 40V, Wahrscheinlich weil dann 10 Lithium Zellen in Reihe genutzt werden.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2017)

Ich kenne das seit Jahren mit 48 Volt. Ich arbeite ja in der Automobilindustrie.
Und Lithium Zellen in Autos sind so eine Sache.
Man nimmt ja die schweren Blei Akkus, weil sie robust sind und bei Kälte auch brauchbar funktionieren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2017)

Schon klar, hab auch mit den Elektrojungs zu tun


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2017)

Lass uns nicht zu weit abschweifen, aber 48 Volt im Rechner?
Dann könnte man endlich mal mit nur 8 Ampere eine fette Grafikkarte betreiben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2017)

Jo, oder ne 12v cpu  keine 100A mehr in der CPU


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Juni 2017)

Diese Experimente gabs doch schon mit Haswell, die integrierte Regler hatten und bei denen 1,8V rein gingen...

Aber Ryzen soll, laut Gerüchten, etwas ähnliches besitzen. Allerdings andere Art von Reglern...


----------



## ebastler (8. Juni 2017)

Haswell hatte aber nur linearregler in der CPU, da geht immer gleich viel Strom rein


----------



## Pu244 (8. Juni 2017)

Schwer zu sagen ob ein neuer ATX Nachfolgestandard kommt, zu wünschen wäre es jedenfalls, andererseits sind viele Unternehmen und Privatleute seht träge und noch funktioniert es ganz gut, Das leidige Thema mit der Pfadabhängigkeit.



Threshold schrieb:


> Es hat auch schon einen Grund, wieso es bei Kühlschränken noch kein A++++ gibt. Die Steigerung zur aktuellen Effizienz von Kühlschränken ist relativ teuer und derzeit bezahlt schlicht niemand den Aufpreis.



An und für sich ist das problemlos möglich, das Problem ist, dass Wandstärke dann zu dick wird. Wer möchte ernsthaft einen Gefrierschrank oder eine Kühltruhe mit 50cm dicken Wänden? Im Moment sind wird da relativ am Ende, einige A+++ Gefriertruhen sind ja jetzt schon äußerst moppelig.



Threshold schrieb:


> Man nimmt ja die schweren Blei Akkus, weil sie robust sind und bei Kälte auch brauchbar funktionieren.



Die Dinger nimmt man weil sie absolut billig sind und wenn man die Platten speziell herstellt, mehrere hundert Ampere Spitzenstrom liefern können, Anwendungstechnisch sind die Dinger eine absolute Katastrophe. Frieren bei starker Kälte und platzen, die Schwefelsäure ist dann im ganzen Motorraum zufinden, einmal tiefentladen und die Dinger sind tot, die Autobatterien vertragen es nicht wenn man viel Strom entnimmt (max 10%, besser 3%, alles andere ruiniert den Akku). Mal ganz abgesehen von den übrigen Nachteilen, das die Dinger pro Gewicht nicht viel Strom speichern können, die giftig und atzend sind. Es wäre langsam mal an der Zeit den Sondermüll mit besseren Akkus obsolet zu machen.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (9. Juni 2017)

Enermax steigt bei Titanium ein: Enermax Launches MaxTytan: 80 Plus Titanium, Up to 1250 W, Integrated Power Meter


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Juni 2017)

Hm, nur wer braucht noch so viel? Die Zahl der Kunden in dem Wattbereich schrumpft doch eher.


----------



## ebastler (9. Juni 2017)

Das Ding steht seit etlichen Monaten bereits auf deren Homepage als Ankündigung, ebenso wie die Erweiterung der Platimax D.F. nach oben hin und mit Multi Rail und das für mich Interessanteste MaxBron, ein preisgünstiges 80+ Bronze mit brauchbaren Caps und DC-DC Wandlern.


----------



## Philipus II (9. Juni 2017)

Die Zahl der Kunden für Hochwatt-Netzteile explodiert gegenwärtig. Von wegen, dass die Nachfrage sinken würde. Der Mining-Boom sorgt dafür, dass gegenwärtig Netzteile ab 1000 Watt fast ausverkauft sind.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Juni 2017)

Sind die Polaris effizienter als Die Mining-Nodes?

Edit:
Was nebenbei immer noch nur ein Klecks im Gesamtmarkt ist


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (9. Juni 2017)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Die Zahl der Kunden für Hochwatt-Netzteile explodiert gegenwärtig. Von wegen, dass die Nachfrage sinken würde. Der Mining-Boom sorgt dafür, dass gegenwärtig Netzteile ab 1000 Watt fast ausverkauft sind.


Ja, wirklich, wow, da ist ja quasi alles wie leergefegt...





Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Sind die Polaris effizienter als Die Mining-Nodes?
> 
> Edit:
> Was nebenbei immer noch nur ein Klecks im Gesamtmarkt ist


Je nachdem was gemined wird sicher...


----------



## CastorTolagi (9. Juni 2017)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Ja, wirklich, wow, da ist ja quasi alles wie leergefegt...



Können wir uns allesamt bei den Minern bedanken.
Warte noch ein bischen, die 750/850W Modelle wird es auch noch treffen.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (9. Juni 2017)

CastorTolagi schrieb:


> Können wir uns allesamt bei den Minern bedanken.
> Warte noch ein bischen, die 750/850W Modelle wird es auch noch treffen.


Was für verrückte Zeiten, in denen Smartphones den Gamern den Flash, RAM und die Panels sowie Miner die Grakas und Netzteile aus dem Markt zerren. 
Bald ist gar keine Hardware für Gamer mehr übrig...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Hm, nur wer braucht noch so viel? Die Zahl der Kunden in dem Wattbereich schrumpft doch eher.


Wahrscheinlich haben sie die geforderten Niediglast Effizienz anders net hinbekommen...


CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Bald ist gar keine Hardware mehr übrig...


Doch, Office PCs mit 300W NT und IGP [emoji14]
Ich rechne ja damit, dass die Netzspannung in Deutschland mit dem Boom des Minens jetzt um etwa 5V sinkt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Juni 2017)

Lol, ich werd am we mal messen, ob meine beiden LowPower Karten sich lohnen


----------



## Philipus II (12. Juni 2017)

Etherum wird bevorzugt mit AMD VGA, Zcash bevorzugt mit Nvidia 1060, 1070 (aber nicht 1080 ti) und Bitcoin überwiegend mit spezialisierten Recheneinheiten gemint. Allerdings sind PC-Netzteile wie eh und je für alle drei Formen die günstigste Lösung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juni 2017)

Wobei bei den aktuellen Kursen von Eth, die Effizienz schon langsam unwichtiger wird.

Gerade sehe ich hier 372,60$ Was fast 90$ mehr sind als Samstag.

Eigentlich müsste man fast n paar ETH kaufen, und die Tage wieder loswerden,


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2017)

Etherium? Kommt das nach Titanium?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juni 2017)

Nein nach Irrsinn


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Nein nach Irrsinn



Also Irridium?


----------



## the_leon (12. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Etherium? Kommt das nach Titanium?



Ja, Etherium liegt zwischen Titanium und Unobtanium


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juni 2017)

Und danach kommt Ununpentium/Moscovium


----------



## Gripschi (12. Juni 2017)

Kurze Frage:

Im Bereich bis 60€ für einen 4770(Stocktakt)+7950(evtl OC)  so 450Watt?

Hätte da an GM450 gedacht oder ein anderes ehr?

Generell schätze ich so 450-500Watt.

Grüße


----------



## ebastler (12. Juni 2017)

GX-S 450? Wie teuer ist das aktuell? Es war jedenfalls Mal in der Preisklasse ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juni 2017)

Das blöde is, dass das Pure Power 10 mit 400W und ohne CM gerade aus ist und erst wieder in 'ner Woche oder so kommt.
Daher müsstest entweder die CM Version nehmen oder eben das erwähnte G450M.



ebastler schrieb:


> GX-S 450?


Stimmt, das wäre eine Option.
Einziger Haken ist der hohe Einschaltstrom...


----------



## ebastler (13. Juni 2017)

Den muss ich auch Mal messen gehen... Mal schauen wie viel vom Gehalt der nächsten Monate übrig bleibt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juni 2017)

Easymode wäre du besorgst dir 'nen Hager B6 und B10 Automaten, aber das ist an 230VAC Mains rumfriemeln...

Hardmode wäre 'ne Differential Probe AC Current fürs Scope...

Aber selbst das ist Müll, da du erst einmal die Möglichkeit brauchs, das Netzteil zuverlässig an einem bestimmten Punkt der Sinuswelle einzuschalten.

Im 0punkt ist der Einschaltstrom natürlich deutlich niedriger...


----------



## ebastler (13. Juni 2017)

Ich dachte an eine Stromzange fürs Oszi, kann ich eh immer Mal wieder Brauchen... 20kHz Bandbreite sollte dafür eigentlich langen und das ist leistbar.


----------



## Inras (13. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bau mir demnächst folgendes zusammen:
ASUS PRIME X370 Pro
16GB G.Skill DDR4 3200MHz
2x HDD + 2x SSD
AMD R5 1600X
AMD Radeon RX 480 8G

Das Netzteil ist schon recht alt. Ein Inter-Tech GmbH - Coba Nitrox 750W 80+
_Das Berechnungstool von Enermax schlägt mir 450W als Netzteil vor***_

***Edit: Blödsinn ausgebessert ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juni 2017)

Wenn du 450w maximalverbrauch hast, wo sind 750w dann genau richtig?

Ja bitte kauf ein neues, vernünftiges Netzteil, aber 450-500W reicht voll aus, du wirst zu 90% nicht mal die 350W erreichen.


----------



## Inras (13. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn du 450w maximalverbrauch hast, wo sind 750w dann genau richtig?
> 
> Ja bitte kauf ein neues, vernünftiges Netzteil, aber 450-500W reicht voll aus, du wirst zu 90% nicht mal die 350W erreichen.



Ahhhh vergiss es.... die 450W sind die vorgeschlagene Netzteilgröße nicht die max. Leistungsaufname bei der Berechnung lol.
Ja dann ist das 750W Teil "etwas" zu groß *hust*.  Höchstens wenn ich doch mal spinnen sollte und mir Crossfire einbaue was aber ziemlich unwarscheinlich ist.

Edit: Ich meinte deswegen genau richtig weil das genau 60% der 750W wären. Zwischen 60-80% sollte man doch anpeilen wegen der Effizienz.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Juni 2017)

Und den + 20-30%. 
Mit der Kiste reichen 400-550 mehr als locker aus. 
Die Geschichte mit dem Wirkungsgrad ist auch nicht so tragisch, dass man ein NT unbedingt um 40-60% belasten sollte. Auch bei 80% ist der Wirkungsgrad relativ ähnlich dem um 50%, meist um 1-2%Pkt schlechter. 
Auf der anderen Seite hast du mit einem solch überdimensionierten Netzteil im Idle eine sehr schlechte Effizienz, da du nicht bei 10% Last bist, sondern bei 5-6... 
Schenkt sich also nichts... Im Gegenteil. Nutzt du den PC für mehr als nur zocken ( wo er bei 250W etwa liegen wird), sparst du mit dem kleinen wahrscheinlich mehr. 

Da dein jetziges Netzteil ziemlicher Mist ist, sollte es schleunigst getauscht werden. 
Geeignete Geräte wären die BitFenix Whisper M 450/550
Be Quiet Pure Power 10 400(schlecht verfügbar momentan aufgrund hoher Beliebtheit) /500 (beide Varianten mit modularen Flachbandkabeln erhältlich) 
Be Quiet Straight Power E10 400/500 (auch mit Kabelmanagment erhältlich, das 500er)
Nicht ganz so unglaublich leise, aber erträglich : 
Corsair Vengeance 400/500/550M


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2017)

Inras schrieb:


> Zwischen 60-80% sollte man doch anpeilen wegen der Effizienz.



Immer doch den alten Kram aus der Vorkriegszeit.
Kauf dir ein gutes 500 Watt Netzteil und gut.


----------



## Inras (13. Juni 2017)

Ja Danke euch.
Dann darf das alte Teil wohl doch in Rente bzw. in meinen Schrank ^^
@Threshold:
Vorkriegszeit? So alt bin ich zwar nicht aber das ist das was ich noch so dachte zu wissen.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2017)

Inras schrieb:


> @Threshold:
> Vorkriegszeit? So alt bin ich zwar nicht aber das ist das was ich noch so dachte zu wissen.



Ja, das ist Wissen von vor Anno dazumal.
Wenn du mehr wissen willst, schau dir entsprechende Reviews an, diskutiere mit Leuten, die Ahnung haben oder stelle einfach Fragen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juni 2017)

Inras schrieb:


> Zwischen 60-80% sollte man doch anpeilen wegen der Effizienz.


Diese Behauptung war sogar vor 10 Jahren gelogen. Ist einfach völliger Quatsch, den sich irgendein unwissender ausgedacht hat und dann ins Internet verbreitet hat. 

Zumal der Peak bei modernen Geräten deutlich unter 50% ist...
Also 500W und gut ist. Wobei eigentlich sogar ein 400er mehr als ausreichend ist.


----------



## Inras (14. Juni 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Diese Behauptung war sogar vor 10 Jahren gelogen. Ist einfach völliger Quatsch, den sich irgendein unwissender ausgedacht hat und dann ins Internet verbreitet hat.
> 
> Zumal der Peak bei modernen Geräten deutlich unter 50% ist...
> Also 500W und gut ist. Wobei eigentlich sogar ein 400er mehr als ausreichend ist.


Zuerst schaute ich nach einem von Cooler Master (V550). Aber da gab es mir dann doch zu viele Negativberichte.
Es ist jetzt das Be Quiet! BN234 E10-CM-500W Straight Power "Modular" geworden.


----------



## ebastler (14. Juni 2017)

V550 ist besser als das E10 ^^


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> V550 ist besser als das E10 ^^



Wo denn?


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Juni 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> V550 ist besser als das E10 ^^



Naja, kann man auswürfeln, am Ende ist kein allzu großer Unterschied zwischen den beiden...
Der Vorteil des V550 ist die unerreichte Effizienz bei niedrigen Lasten.


----------



## ebastler (14. Juni 2017)

Deutlich effizienter bei niedrigen Lasten, vollmodular (was manchmal ganz praktisch ist), kleiner.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2017)

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso voll modular immer ein Vorteil ist?
Für mich ist das nur eine weitere Fehlerquelle.


----------



## ebastler (14. Juni 2017)

Ich muss mein Netzteil umlöten um Kabel zu tauschen und das kotzt mich an weil es ne Scheißarbeit ist.


----------



## Inras (14. Juni 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, kann man auswürfeln, am Ende ist kein allzu großer Unterschied zwischen den beiden...
> Der Vorteil des V550 ist die unerreichte Effizienz bei niedrigen Lasten.


Jo ich fand das Ding auch interessant aber dann las ich von einigen Ausfällen, schlechten Support und hatte zudem gesehen, dass die Kabel im Flachband-Format sind. Ich hab seit den alten IDE Laufwerken eine Abneigung gegen Flachkabel . Mein Gehäuse ist von Cooler Master... nur darum bin ich überhaupt auf die Idee gekommen und ein Umfangreicher Test bescheinigte dem Gerät auch Bestnoten. Nur hat keiner Lust auf Reklamationen und rumärgern mit dem Support.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich muss mein Netzteil umlöten um Kabel zu tauschen und das kotzt mich an weil es ne Scheißarbeit ist.



Ich werfe mein Netzteil einfach weg, wenns nicht mehr reicht.


----------



## the_leon (14. Juni 2017)

Und dann gehst du zum Mülleimer im Parkhaus und findest neben deinem Geld ein neues, wir wissen auch wie das so läuft


----------



## ebastler (14. Juni 2017)

Inras schrieb:


> Jo ich fand das Ding auch interessant aber dann las ich von einigen Ausfällen, schlechten Support und hatte zudem gesehen, dass die Kabel im Flachband-Format sind. Ich hab seit den alten IDE Laufwerken eine Abneigung gegen Flachkabel . Mein Gehäuse ist von Cooler Master... nur darum bin ich überhaupt auf die Idee gekommen und ein Umfangreicher Test bescheinigte dem Gerät auch Bestnoten. Nur hat keiner Lust auf Reklamationen und rumärgern mit dem Support.


Das Ding hat 48h vor Ort Austausch. Den hab ich sogar mal in Anspruch genommen weil ich mein Reviewsample gekillt hab ^^


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2017)

the_leon schrieb:


> Und dann gehst du zum Mülleimer im Parkhaus und findest neben deinem Geld ein neues, wir wissen auch wie das so läuft



Ja, plötzlich lag neben dem Umschlag noch ein nettes Geschenk.


----------



## Pu244 (14. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, plötzlich lag neben dem Umschlag noch ein nettes Geschenk.



Irgendwann entsorgt noch jemand eine Tüte mit Hundekot, das gibt dann eine Überraschung...



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, wieso voll modular immer ein Vorteil ist?



Wenn man seine Kabel hinter dem Mainboardhalter verlegt, dann ist es schon von Vorteil und bei der Installation des Netzteils allgemein.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Wenn man seine Kabel hinter dem Mainboardhalter verlegt, dann ist es schon von Vorteil und bei der Installation des Netzteils allgemein.



Verlängerungskabel und gut.


----------



## ebastler (14. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Verlängerungskabel und gut.


Damit hat man dann genau den selben Effekt mit mehr Übergangswiderstand wie beim vollmodularen Netzteil...


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2017)

Ja, bei Verlängerungen sinkt der Wirkungsgrad.
Das ist aber zu vernachlässigen.
Daher brauche ich aber keine Stecker am Netzteil abziehen oder draufstecken.
Dafür hab ich ja die Verlängerungen, die ich schon vor dem Einbau des Mainboards anstecken kann und besser legen kann, weil die Kabel schlicht länger sind.
Also -- wozu voll modular? Bietet keinerlei Vorteile.


----------



## EastCoast (14. Juni 2017)

Naja beim Saubermachen ist das durchaus ein Vorteil, da man so schnell das komplette NT entnehmen kann...und ein Netzteil hat eh schon dermaßen viele Fehlerquellen (Lüfter, Caps, Mosfets, die anderen abnehmbaren Anschlüsse...), da kommt es auf den einen zusätzlichen Anschluss auch nicht mehr an. ^^


Aber nun mal kurz eine kleine Zwischenfrage: Weiß jemand, was bzw. welche Plattform bei den LC-Power Platinums unter der Haube steckt?
Produktvergleich LC-Power Platinum-Serie 1200W ATX 2.4, LC-Power LC1000 V2.4 Platinum Serie 1000W ATX 2.4 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## br0da (14. Juni 2017)

Wahrscheinlich die des Andyson Platinum R 1200W.


----------



## EastCoast (14. Juni 2017)

Ah ja, das ergibt Sinn. Bei LC kam mir spontan auch Andyson in den Sinn, aber dass die Platinum-NTs jenseits der 1000W-Marke haben, hatte ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Danke! 

Und ja, Gehäuse, Layout der Anschlüsse...alles identisch:
Andyson Platinum R 1200W Review


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Verlängerungskabel und gut.





Threshold schrieb:


> _Für mich ist das nur eine weitere Fehlerquelle._





Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, bei Verlängerungen sinkt der Wirkungsgrad.
> Das ist aber zu vernachlässigen.
> Daher brauche ich aber keine Stecker am Netzteil abziehen oder draufstecken.
> Dafür hab ich ja die Verlängerungen, die ich schon vor dem Einbau des Mainboards anstecken kann und besser legen kann, weil die Kabel schlicht länger sind.
> Also -- wozu voll modular? Bietet keinerlei Vorteile.


Sofern der Hersteller Qualität liefern _möchte_, wird die Nutzung solcher Anschlüsse ausreichend simuliert und getestet. Gerade bei kleinen und kompakten Geräten sind ungenutze Kabel von Nachteil.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Juli 2017)

Wie würdet ihr das sehen, wenn eine Seite einem Netzetil ein 'FAIL' gibt, dass für 40°C Raumtemperatur spezifiziert ist, weil es bei 45°C Raumtemperatur abschaltet??


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (4. Juli 2017)

Fail ist da nicht die richtige Bewertung.
Man kann kritisieren, dass es nur bis 40°C spezifiziert ist.
Wenn es aber darüber abschaltet dann ist das mMn i.O. bzw. sogar notwendig.


----------



## Hibble (4. Juli 2017)

Ich glaube nicht so wirklich, dass das das normale Verhalten ist. Aber sowieso ist es etwas schade, dass die ganzen Ammi-Seiten nur die größeren Modelle testen, wobei die Stärke der Mittelklasse-Serien wie die Pure Power gerade die kleinen Leistungsklassen sind. Mehr als das L10 400W braucht die Welt eigentlich nicht.

@willNamennichtnennen: Die Temperaturspezifikation ist eher eine Frage der Kosten. Wenn versprochen wird, dass das Netzteil dauerhaft auf Volllast und 50 °C laufen kann, muss für die gleiche Garantiedauer mit höheren RMA-Kosten gerechnet werden. Zu knapp sollte die OTP-Schwelle aber nicht über der Temperaturspezifikation liegen, weil z.B. auch die Trägheit der Lüftersteuerung berücksichtigt werden muss, wenn es starke Lastwechsel gibt.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr das sehen, wenn eine Seite einem Netzetil ein 'FAIL' gibt, dass für 40°C Raumtemperatur spezifiziert ist, weil es bei 45°C Raumtemperatur abschaltet??



Na ja, es ist eben bei 40° spezifiziert und da scheint es ja zu laufen.
Obs nun bei 45 oder 50° abschaltet, hängt sicher wieder davon ab, was verbaut ist.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Juli 2017)

Mal so eine Frage kurz in den Raum geworfen:
Hat eigentlich jedes Modell des be quet! Straight Power E9 eines jeden Jahrgangs (!) Über- wie Unterspannungschutz? Möglich, dass der nach ein paar Järchen nicht mehr funktioniert?


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Juli 2017)

Ja, beids vorhanden.
Aber warum sollte das nicht mehr funktionieren? UVP und OVP haben leider oft etwas arg hohe Toleranzen.
UVP auf 12V liegt oft bei um die 10V - manchmal sogar weniger...


----------



## Two-Face (5. Juli 2017)

Hmm, achso. 
Habe seit einiger Zeit ein Problem mit der Elektrik im Zimmer.
Sobald ich das Licht einschalte, verliert der Monitor des PCs kurzfristig das Bildsignal. 
Dachte mir deshalb, dass sowas eben an kurzfristiger Unterspannung liegen könnte...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Juli 2017)

Aber doch nicht im NT, wahrscheinlich ist der Stützkondensator im Netzteil des Monitor zu schwach.


----------



## ebastler (5. Juli 2017)

Passiert das selbe wenn du ein ATX Netzteil einsteckst? Die haben normalerweise ziemlichen inrush current, das sollte das Problem ebenfalls provozieren.

Wenn nicht, hast du ne Led oder Energiesparlampe? Dann stört die wohl irgendwie.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (5. Juli 2017)

Nö, in besagten Zimmer habe ich vor kurzem einen Dimmer installiert. Seither tritt das auf, möglicherweise gibt es nun irgendwo Leckstrom oder kurzfristig abnormale Spannungswerte, mit denen die PSU nicht klarkommen könnte.
Habe dazu aber einen extra Thread in der RuKa erstellt. Weil da ein paar gemeint haben, dass sowas am Netzteil des PCs liegen könnte (ist schon ein etwas älteres Modell) wollte ich das hier nur abklären.


----------



## Amon (5. Juli 2017)

Ich denke mal nicht dass das dein Netzteil ist. Wenn UVP greift müsste ja der komplette Rechner weg sein und nicht nur der Monitor.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ebastler (5. Juli 2017)

Ne, das PC Netzteil kann nichts dafür. Das ist eine Interferenz zwischen Dimmer und Monitor Netzteil.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (5. Juli 2017)

Hmm, könnte da ein Netzfilter helfen, als Zwischensteckdose?
Oder ist das doch eher harmlos?
Der Monitor ist auch nicht mehr der jüngste, k.a. was der noch mitmacht.

PSU wollte ich mir aber so der so ein neues kaufen, das ist das einzige, was ich an Geräten über die Jahre mal ersetzt habe.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Juli 2017)

<Dazu müsste man erst einmal wissen, was passiert und was der Dimmer macht...

Was für einen Dimmer hast du denn genau?


----------



## Two-Face (5. Juli 2017)

Näheres steht alles in dem RuKa-Thread: PC: Bild kurz weg nach Lichteinschalten
Dachte mir, wenn's vielleicht am Netzteil liegt, frage ich sicherheitssalber hier mal nach.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Juli 2017)

Och, gerad keine Lust da nachzuschauen
Kannst uns einfach den Hersteller und/oder Preis von dem Teil sagen?


----------



## Amon (5. Juli 2017)

Universaldimmer für 230V aber kwin Typ angegeben.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juli 2017)

Richtig und da gehts dann von ~15€ für 'irgendeinen' über 70€ bis nach oben offen...

Aber ganz ehrlich:
Ich würde bei _DEM_ Fehlerbild definitiv den Dimmer austauschen wollen!


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juli 2017)

Wäre hier denke ich zu Off-Topic (hier geht's ja nur um Netzteile), aber o.K.
Es war dieses Gerät hier: Busch-Jaeger 6520 U Dimmer, min. 200 W/VA, max. 1000 W/VA, Busch-Dimmer(R),
Kein Billigkrempel.
Wegen des Phasenanschnittes, möglich dass es da zu Spannungsspitzen beim Einschalten kommt?
Dasselbe Bauteil wird auch in einem anderen Raum im Hausmit Fernseher, Surround-System und einigen Küchengeräten verwendet, dort ist ein solches Phänomen aber nicht aufgetreten.

Kann das auch an der sehr alten (>60 Jahre) Elektrik im Haus liegen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Juli 2017)

Keine Schutzleiter?


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juli 2017)

Und in dem Falle würde ich einfach mal auf die Busch Jäger Website gehen, dort mal nachschauen, ob da irgendwo Kontaktdaten sind und denen dein Problem schildern.

Dabei _UNBEDINGT_ die Bezeichnung von deinem Bildschirm angeben.


----------



## poiu (6. Juli 2017)

das PP 10 500W gibt es aktuell für 61€ 

be quiet! Pure Power 10 500W CM Netzteil fur 61,70€ [Rakuten] - mydealz.de


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2017)

poiu schrieb:


> das PP 10 500W gibt es aktuell für 61€
> 
> be quiet! Pure Power 10 500W CM Netzteil fur 61,70€ [Rakuten] - mydealz.de



Bestell dir doch 10 Stück.
Wenn nachher jeder am herumminig ist, kannst du die Dinger für 100 weiter verticken.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Juli 2017)

Na das dürfte nicht klappel, 500W Netzteile sidn bei Minern nicht beliebt, die suchen größeres.
Und wenn ich bedenken, dass die neuen BTC-Boards bis zu 12/13GPUs aufnehmen, selbst wenn es nur 1060er sidn, sind das auch einige Watt, die man braucht.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Na das dürfte nicht klappel, 500W Netzteile sidn bei Minern nicht beliebt, die suchen größeres.
> Und wenn ich bedenken, dass die neuen BTC-Boards bis zu 12/13GPUs aufnehmen, selbst wenn es nur 1060er sidn, sind das auch einige Watt, die man braucht.



Klemme drei davon zusammen und du hast die Leistung.
Bei gleichen Geräten sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Juli 2017)

Generell zwar richtig, aber wirklich effizient ist das auch nicht. Klar, wenn die größeren Modelle nicht mehr da sind, wird das garantiert gemacht


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Generell zwar richtig, aber wirklich effizient ist das auch nicht. Klar, wenn die größeren Modelle nicht mehr da sind, wird das garantiert gemacht



Deswegen ja. Wer schlau ist, investiert in Netzteile. 
In Grafikkarten investieren ist Geschichte. 
Und Vega wird vermutlich auf Jahre ausverkauft sein. Ich denke sogar, dass selbst die Test Samples vertickt werden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Juli 2017)

Lach


----------



## poiu (7. Juli 2017)

Ihr werdet lachen aber wie bei Grakas gibt es aktuell auch eine Knappheit bei Netzteilen,vor paar wochen hat mir jemand erzählt das selbst deren billlo 800W plötzlich ausverkauft waren xD

Wer also irgendwo alte 1000W Netzteile rumliegen hat, egal wie alt, verkaufen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Juli 2017)

Da muss EBastler ran, de rhat doch so Netzteil rumliegen 
Mit meinen kleinen 500W brauch ich da wohl nicht kommen


----------



## poiu (7. Juli 2017)

der hat die bestimmt alle zerlegt


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2017)

poiu schrieb:


> Wer also irgendwo alte 1000W Netzteile rumliegen hat, egal wie alt, verkaufen



Ich hab noch alte Notebook Netzteile. Ich male einfach eine Null hinten dran und dann passt das.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Juli 2017)

Lach, nimm ein 3W steckerNT und gob die Milliwatt an, da finden sich genug Dumme.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2017)

Irgendwo müssen noch alte ATI Karten herumliegen. 
Einfach eine Plastik Abdeckung mit AMD Logo drauf kleben und dann für 300 Flocken verhökern.


----------



## ebastler (7. Juli 2017)

Ich hab n 1200W Netzteil im PC, aber das gute Ding gebe ich nicht her. Viel zu schade.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (7. Juli 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich hab n 1200W Netzteil im PC, aber das gute Ding gebe ich nicht her. Viel zu schade.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Was? Da hast gerade die beste Chance von einem Netzteil wegzuwechseln, das für dein System völlig überdimensioniert ist und dessen Garantie wahrscheinlich schon seit Ewigkeiten abgelaufen ist und tust es nicht? 
Jetzt mal ganz ernsthaft: Ich halte es nicht für unwahrscheinlich, dass dir irgendein verrückter Miner für das Teil 150-200€ zahlt. Wenn du vernünftig sein willst holst du dir davon dann ein Platinum oder Titanium-Netzteil mit so 500-700 Watt. Willst du unvernünftig sein, dann nimm den Betrag als Grundstein für ein MasterWattMaker 1200!  Aber auf keinen Fall solltest du deine alte Möhre bei derartigen Chancen behalten!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Juli 2017)

CD, das ist keine rationale Entscheidung, das ist klar, aber ich verkaufe mein 1366er auch nicht, nur weil noch Geld für gibt


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (7. Juli 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> CD, das ist keine rationale Entscheidung, das ist klar, aber ich verkaufe mein 1366er auch nicht, nur weil noch Geld für gibt


Und wenn es plötzlich so viel dafür gäbe, dass du dir ENTWEDER ein niegelnagelneues System holen könntest, das zwar nicht so HighEnd wäre wie deines damals war, aber trotzdem in jeder Hinsicht überlegen ODER einen deutlichen Zuschuss zum Kauf eines absoluten High-End-Systems, das dann noch abgefahrener wäre? Denn so sieht die Situation für ebastler ja aus. Es gibt ja nicht noch irgendwie Geld dafür, es gibt plötzlich die Chance auf völlig unverhältnismäßig viel Geld! Würdest du dann auch dabei bleiben?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Juli 2017)

Das gabs schon und ist auch noch so, ein Rampage2Extreme wird so gehandelt, dass sich davon schon gut ein Z97 mit CPU besorgen lässt...
Mache ich trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juli 2017)

Wenn man eines der besten Netzteile, die es jemals *für Endkunden* zu kaufen gab, im Rechner hat, wird man es wohl kaum aufgeben wollen.
Insbesondere wenn es eines der wenigen Geräte mit 2 full size PCBs ist - PFC und Sekundärseite getrennt...

Warum sollte man DAS Gerät dann für irgendeinen Consumer Quatsch austauschen??


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum sollte man DAS Gerät dann für irgendeinen Consumer Quatsch austauschen??



Das neue Netzteil hat RGB Beleuchtung.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (7. Juli 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wenn man eines der besten Netzteile, die es jemals *für Endkunden* zu kaufen gab, im Rechner hat, wird man es wohl kaum aufgeben wollen.
> Insbesondere wenn es eines der wenigen Geräte mit 2 full size PCBs ist - PFC und Sekundärseite getrennt...
> 
> Warum sollte man DAS Gerät dann für irgendeinen Consumer Quatsch austauschen??


Die Ergebnisse sind das, was zählt, nicht der (zugegebenermaßen coole) Weg. Und bei den Ergebnissen sehe ich jetzt nichts, was nicht von dem heutigem _Consumer-Quatsch_ getoppt werden kann. Korrigiere mich, falls ich falsch liegen sollte.


Threshold schrieb:


> Das neue Netzteil hat RGB Beleuchtung.


 Brilliant mal wieder!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das neue Netzteil hat RGB Beleuchtung.


Außerdem ist es VR Ready


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Juli 2017)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Und bei den Ergebnissen sehe ich jetzt nichts, was nicht von dem heutigem Consumer-Quatsch getoppt werden kann.


Single Rail for the win!!11
WER braucht schon 8 +12V Rails...



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Korrigiere mich, falls ich falsch liegen sollte.


Du liegst falsch

Denn zeig mir mal 'nen


----------



## ebastler (8. Juli 2017)

8 +12V Rails, zwei PCBs von Delta die wohl fast ewig ausfallfrei laufen werden, +12V Ripple die bis heute beinahe unerreicht sind, fast lautloser Betrieb trotz (oder gerade wegen) einem 80mm Fan...

Garantie hatte ich auf das Netzteil nie, aber es gibt aktuell wenig bis nichts das ich den vorziehen würde. Klar, es würde für meinen PC keinen Unterschied machen und ich würde Strom sparen. Aber ich bin Elektronik Fan und das was da drin ist bietet mir kein anderes Gerät 

Abgesehen davon hat die "alte Möhre" ein paar hundert Betriebsstunden runter, nachdem ich sie aus der eingeschweißten OVP ausgepackt hab. Technisch muss es sich vor keinem aktuellen Gerät verstecken und von den Betriebsstunden her ist es quasi neu ^^


----------



## poiu (8. Juli 2017)

klingt nach einem Antec  aber ja die Delta kann hervorragende Netzteile bauen


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (8. Juli 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> 8 +12V Rails, zwei PCBs von Delta die wohl fast ewig ausfallfrei laufen werden, +12V Ripple die bis heute beinahe unerreicht sind, fast lautloser Betrieb trotz (oder gerade wegen) einem 80mm Fan...
> 
> Garantie hatte ich auf das Netzteil nie, aber es gibt aktuell wenig bis nichts das ich den vorziehen würde. Klar, es würde für meinen PC keinen Unterschied machen und ich würde Strom sparen. Aber ich bin Elektronik Fan und das was da drin ist bietet mir kein anderes Gerät
> 
> Abgesehen davon hat die "alte Möhre" ein paar hundert Betriebsstunden runter, nachdem ich sie aus der eingeschweißten OVP ausgepackt hab. Technisch muss es sich vor keinem aktuellen Gerät verstecken und von den Betriebsstunden her ist es quasi neu ^^


Okay, gerade ausgepackt sorgt natürlich dafür, dass sich mein Hauptpunkt verflüchtigt. Okay, okay, okay; behalt das Teil!


----------



## poiu (9. Juli 2017)

mal was unterhaltsames schaut mal was der Mining Wahnsinn beschert hat

1600W 90 Plus Netzteil Stromversorgung Fur 6 GPU Ethereum Coin Rig Miner Mining  | eBay


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Juli 2017)

Lol, na für 6 gtx1060 wird es wahrscheinlich sogar gehen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Juli 2017)

poiu schrieb:


> mal was unterhaltsames schaut mal was der Mining Wahnsinn beschert hat
> 
> 1600W 90 Plus Netzteil Stromversorgung Fur 6 GPU Ethereum Coin Rig Miner Mining  | eBay



sieht aus wie nen billiger Corsair Nachbau mit BeQuiet Lüftergitter 

wer kauft denn ein 1600W Netzteil für 112 € 

EDIT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit den 130 Watt würde ich sogar glauben ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Juli 2017)

Na bei den echten Minern keiner, die möchtegern-miner vielleicht.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Juli 2017)

Genau ... So nen Rig mit 6 - 8 GPU´s und diesem Netzteil unbeaufsichtigt 100% Last 24/7 ..

Ganz genau 

Da kann ich auch das Schweißgerät mit Kabelbinder am Auslöser auf der Metallplatte liegen lassen und Essen gehen


----------



## Amon (10. Juli 2017)

Mining ist das neue Schlagwort auf eBay...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Juli 2017)

Aber nur noch 48h, danach dürften selbst die Trottel da den Kursverfall bemerkt haben.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (11. Juli 2017)

Dann gibt es ja bald günstige Grafikkarten


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Juli 2017)

Nope, noch lohnt das betreiben vorhandener Hardware, zumal ich einen leichte Erholung erwarte, aber die Käufe an GPUs werden stärker zurück gehen.
Es wird sich Richtung August sicher leicht normalisieren, aber ich erwarte weiterhin höhere Preise bei den GPUs als Anfang des Jahres.


----------



## poiu (15. Juli 2017)

Da heute in einem anderen Forum jemand die 80 Plus Gold Netzteile vom  LC Power erwähnt hatte und ich dazu schon immer mal Stellungen nehmen wollte, mal die alten Bilder heraus gesucht.

Also alle ersten Gold LC Power waren von Andyson und das ist ein bekannter fertiger, dieser ist schon öfter aufgefallen, siehe AeroCool bei Toms´s


Die haben an 80 Plus ein Netzteil mit 80W@3,3/5V geschickt und an LC Power kamen 150W Sticker und damit in den Handel.
Ich kann nur spekulieren was da passiert ist ggf. hat LC 150W Spezifikationen bestellt, die konnte Andyson nicht liefern, also haben die alten Etiketten Trick angewendet und einfach Sticker so bedruckt und da die wussten das die dann bei 80 Plus durchfallen würden, haben die dorthin ein Netzteil geschickt welches die richtigen Spezifikationen aufgedruckt hatte. 

Da dies damals keinem beim LC1000 aufgefallen ist, wurde es schlicht beim LC9450 wiederholt, LC Power scheint das überhaupt nicht aufgefallen zu sein oder nicht zu interessieren.

Bilder einmal Original aus 80 Plus Protokoll entnommen  und einmal von meinen Samplen


*100W Original im Handel und bei 80 Plus 80W
*, das nenne ich doch mal großartig photoshopt 
https://img.tweakpc.de/images/2017/07/15/LC9450400WOriginalTweakPC.jpg
https://img.tweakpc.de/images/2017/07/15/LC9450400W80Bild2.jpg

*150W Original im Handel und 80W bei 80 Plus*
https://img.tweakpc.de/images/2017/07/15/LCPowerLC10001kW80Bild2.jpg
https://img.tweakpc.de/images/2017/07/15/LC10001kwOriginalTPC.jpg


Wenn man nun wie bei 80 Plus üblich die last Tabelle anhand der technischen Spezifikation ermittelt, (wie ich damals auch) und von 150W ausgeht, dann überlastet man die Netzteile zu stark, die Auswirkungen sind vielfältig. Die überlasst auf den kleinen Leitungen sorgt üblicherweise dafür das diese ineffizienter sind.

Die Netzteile haben aber die aufgedruckte Leistung gebracht, das alte 1000W lief auch Problemlos bei über 1200W, ist aber dann bei 1300W stark auf der 12V@10V eingebrochen, OPP/OCP greifen zu spät 

Ich hatte damals so um 2010 das LC1000 an der Chroma und genau bei 80W riesige Restwelligkeit Probleme auf 3,3/5V und das Netzteil schaffte auch nur 80+ Silver. Ich konnte mir das damals nicht erklären, erst später bin ich dann über die unterschiedlichen Etiketten am Produkt und bei 80 Plus gestolpert.

hier nochmal der Test vom Kollegen Philip 
https://www.computerbase.de/2013-02/test-lc-power-gold-series-lc9450-400w/


Links 80p
LC1000

LC9450


----------



## Pu244 (16. Juli 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Nope, noch lohnt das betreiben vorhandener Hardware, zumal ich einen leichte Erholung erwarte, aber die Käufe an GPUs werden stärker zurück gehen.
> Es wird sich Richtung August sicher leicht normalisieren, aber ich erwarte weiterhin höhere Preise bei den GPUs als Anfang des Jahres.



Schwer zu sagen, das ganze ist ein globales Phänomen und wenn man an günstigen oder gar kostenlosen Strom rankommt, dann lohnt es sich auch noch in Zukunft. Habe selbst einen Mining PC mit 6 Grakas gesehen, der Strom wurde vor dem Zähler entnommen, von daher lohnt es sich da wohl immer. Dann kommen noch Gelegenheiten, bei denen man den Strom irgendwie gratis abzapfen kann. Ich habe in einem Studentenwohnheim gelebt, da wurde der Strom pauschal verrechnet, würde mich nicht wundern, wenn da einige Miner unterwegs sind. In der FH gab es auch genug Gelegenheiten, für etliche Personen, einen Miner unbemerkt hinzustellen. Von Frankreich, Norwegen und einem Haufen anderer Staaten, die keine verkorkste Energiewende haben, will ich nichtmal reden. Ach ja: es gibt natürlich Leute, die ihren Solarstrom zum Mining nutzen, bei Einspeisevergütungen von teilweise nur 12 Cent rechnet sich das dann noch viel mehr.

Wie die Hersteller reagieren ist auch schwer zu sagen, ich wäre jedenfalls vorsichtig. Wenn AMD beschließt für das zweite Halbjahr 2018 (vorher wird das eh nichts) 5-10 Mio zusätzliche Grakas auf den Markt zu schmeißen und das Mining hat ein Ende, dann sitzen sie darauf. Als kann man wohl eher von 2019 bis 2020 ausgehen, bis die Gegenmaßnahmen seitens der Hersteller greifen. Da kann ich noch froh sein, dass ich eine GTX 980Ti habe.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2017)

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, ist der Strom in den USa sehr preiswert geworden. Einige Kernkraftwerke sind sogar schon unrentabel geworden für die Betreiber.
Da loht sich sowas sicher im größeren Maße jetzt Mining zu betreiben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Juli 2017)

Trotzdem wird die ROI-Zeit eben so weit es verlängert, dass es dann doch etwas nicht mehr so einfach lohnt.


----------



## Pu244 (16. Juli 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Trotzdem wird die ROI-Zeit eben so weit es verlängert, dass es dann doch etwas nicht mehr so einfach lohnt.



Es wird wohl nicht mehr die Goldgrube sein, aber es reicht wenn sie den Markt einfach so leersaugen. Zwischen der GTX 1050Ti und der GTX 1070 klafft eine gigantische Lücke, bei AMD gibt es oberhalb der RX 560 quasi nichts. Die GTX 1070 wird auch langsam, aber sicher weggekauft, die GTX 1050Ti ist etwa so stark wie meine alte GTX 670 (hat halt eben 4GB statt 2GB und die RX 560 ist etwa so schnell wie die 7 Jahre alte GTX 480, nur mit mehr RAM und weniger Verbrauch. Von den Preisen gar nicht zu sprechen, die GTX 670 hat mich im April 2013 220€ gekostet (war eine der besten Karten), für eine GTX 1050Ti blättert man 4 Jahre später 170€ auf den Tisch.

Einzig die GTX 1080Ti steht noch gut da



Threshold schrieb:


> Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, ist der Strom in den USa sehr preiswert geworden. Einige Kernkraftwerke sind sogar schon unrentabel geworden für die Betreiber.
> Da loht sich sowas sicher im größeren Maße jetzt Mining zu betreiben.



Trump?

Der setzt sich ja massiv für die Kohle ein. Ansonsten ist der Strompreis von Staat zu Staat unterschiedlich. von 0,07$ in South Dakota bis hin zu über 0,3$ in Hawaii.

Die kleinen Kernkraftwerke sind schon seit einiger Zeit unrentabel geworden, da sie zuviel Aufwand für zu wenig Energie benötigen. Interessant wird es so ab 900MW, die richtigen Goldesel sind entweder sind abgeschrieben oder haben Leistungen von über 1200MW, wir haben ja beschlossen unsere Goldesel zu schlachten. Sonst trifft die Unrentabilität einige Kernkraftwerke, die nur aus versorgungstechnischen Gründen, wie Doel 1+2 (sonst geht das Licht in Belgien aus), am Netz sind oder die, wie Beznau 1+2, Pumpspeicher aufladen. Sonst wären die Kraftwerke schon längst heruntergefahren.


----------



## Grestorn (17. Juli 2017)

Na, wir haben beschlossen, die Goldesel zu schlachten, damit sie uns nicht weiter den Garten vollscheißen. Die Amis werden ihre Politik noch früh genug bereuen, allerdings sind dann sicher auch wieder die anderen Schuld, wie immer bei den Leuten die Trump wählen,


----------



## Pu244 (17. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Na, wir haben beschlossen, die Goldesel zu schlachten, damit sie uns nicht weiter den Garten vollscheißen. Die Amis werden ihre Politik noch früh genug bereuen, allerdings sind dann sicher auch wieder die anderen Schuld, wie immer bei den Leuten die Trump wählen,



Im Prinzip scheißen wir uns jetzt den Garten mit Kohlekrafwerken zu, was zu höheren CO2 Emissionen (wir werden das Parisabkommen auch nicht einhalten können) und mehr toten, durch mehr Luftbelastung führt. Panik ist nunmal meist ein schlechter Ratgeber. Soviel schlauer sind wir Europäer und besonders wir Deutschen, auch nicht, bei uns ist ebenfalls eine Menge Panik unterwegs, kann man ganz gut am Thema Gentechnik sehen, da wollen wir auch nichts von der Wissenschaft wissen, da hören wir lieber auf unseren Bauch, bzw. auf die Leute, die Panik verbreiten..


----------



## Grestorn (17. Juli 2017)

Kohle ist sicher keine Alternative, aber Atom eben auch nicht. Es ist schon gut, dass man bei uns mit massivem Druck (finanziell und über Gesetz) dafür sorgt, dass erneuerbare Energien gefördert und Atom verboten wird. 

Das einzige, was mir nicht gefällt, ist dass die Industrie zu wenig an den Kosten beteiligt wird. Aber man muss sich halt auch klar machen, dass jeder Cent, den die Industrie mehr zahlen muss, entweder von uns Konsumenten selbst bezahlt wird oder die Produkte im Ausland teurer und damit unattraktiver macht.


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. Juli 2017)

Mal ne Frage finde leider kaum Daten zu dem Netzteil ich nehme mal an es sollte bei einer neuen Plattform gewechselt werden?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Juli 2017)

Jupp, sieht nach Gruppe aus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juli 2017)

Dissi schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage finde leider kaum Daten zu dem Netzteil ich nehme mal an es sollte bei einer neuen Plattform gewechselt werden?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heroic Register reader battles EXPLODING COMPUTER • The Register

Mehr man nicht sagen muss, oder??


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. Juli 2017)

Ok danke wird gewechselt


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2017)

Dissi schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage finde leider kaum Daten zu dem Netzteil ich nehme mal an es sollte bei einer neuen Plattform gewechselt werden?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oha. Jersey Netzteil.
Da muss man gar nicht nachschauen. Das kannst du prophylaktisch in die Mülltonne werfen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Juli 2017)

Jersey geht als Bettwäsche ok,


----------



## EastCoast (21. Juli 2017)

Also diese "Mining-PSU" Angebote auf Ebay werden auch immer dreister. Jetzt schreibt man auch schon Delta Electronics auf die "1600W"-Teile. Faulerweise nutzt der HErsteller auch die gleiche Modellbezeichnung (DPS-1600AB) für unterschiedliche NTs in verschiedenen Formfaktoren...und das 90 Plus Gold Logo ist eh der Knaller. 

1600W Netzteil Mining Stromversorgung fur Bitcoin Miner Ethereum ZCash ZEC Neu  | eBay
1600w Netzteil Mining Stromversorgung fur Bitcoin Miner S7 S9 PSU Antminer  | eBay


Edit: Zum Vergleich ein echtes DPS-1600AB
DPS-1600AB-12 A Delta Electronics | Spannungsversorgung - Extern/Intern (Off-Board) | DigiKey


----------



## Philipus II (21. Juli 2017)

Jon Gerow hat sich zwei Exemplare aus China bestellt: jonnyGURU Forums - View Single Post - New cheap Corsair Brand?!
1200W bei 77% statt der versprochenen 1600 Watt bei >90% sind schlicht erbärmlich. Für ernsthaftes Mining sind solche Netteile völlig untauglich. Der günstige Anschaffungspreis hilft da kaum weiter. Ich persönlich würde solche Modelle keinesfalls für den Dauerbetrieb nutzen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. Juli 2017)

Mit "good protections" ist es dann wohl kein Corsair


----------



## Philipus II (22. Juli 2017)

Bei 1200W ist es dann doch verstorben.. Das mit good protections hat sich damit erledigt. Die aktuellen Corsair-Netzteile haben übrigens funktionierende Schutzschaltungen.


----------



## poiu (22. Juli 2017)

Ich hatte ja gedacht das es wenigstens 1000W NT sind aber sieht eher nach irgendwas um 800W aus das bei 1200W kotzt 

Also wenigstens das was Jon hat, der andere rotz sieht nach gar nix aus XD


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (22. Juli 2017)

Die Arbeitsbedingungen in den Minen, ich sag es euch... 

(leider ist im Smiley-Set kein Opa-Smiley enthalten)


----------



## NuVirus (25. Juli 2017)

ArraySollte man wohl entsorgen oder, bei nem Bekannten ist die Grafikkarte hops gegangen beim Zocken und er braucht ne neue da muss man das gleich mittauschen selbst bei ner 1050Ti falls er sich dafür entscheiden sollte?

Wahrscheinlich wird es eh ne etwas besser aber bei den Preisen aktuell?


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2017)

Das Arctic müsste so 10 Jahre alt sein. Kann man das echt noch kaufen?
Das basiert auf der erste Seasonic S12 Plattform. Technisch komplett überholt. Das solltest du ersetzen.


----------



## NuVirus (25. Juli 2017)

kaufen nicht er hat mir grad geschrieben sein PC ist 8 Jahre alt wahrscheinlich damals mitgekauft, er braucht halt ne neue Grafikkarte jetzt mal sehn was wir machen aber ich versuche das er das netzteil egal was passiert mit tauscht^^


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2017)

8 Jahre alt?
Das Netzteil sollte erneuert werden.


----------



## keks4 (26. Juli 2017)

Ich wäre es mal wieder  und zwar steht der nächste PC Bau an, (den "alten"hat meine Nichte bekommen) und dafür benötige ich natürlich ein neues Netzteil, wollte für die kleine Frage keinen Extra Fred aufreissen
Verbaut werden -> entweder i9 oder Threadripper (zu meiner eigenen Überraschung tendiere ich zu letzterem) und zweimal Titan Xp (ja SLI läuft nicht immer Fehlerfrei, ich weiss ) dazu natürlich WaKü und sonstigen Standartkram
Nun könnte ich natürlich auf ein BQ! P11 zurückgreifen, will aber auch mal eine andere Marke im PC (sollten meine beiden "Wünsche" Crap sein wird es aber doch ein P11)
Wie wäre den das Seasonic PRIME Titanium  oder das Super Flower Leadex 80 Plus Titanium  für SLI geeignet im vergleich zum P11?


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2017)

Klar kannst du die nehmen, aber bei 1000 Watt würde ich Multi Rail nehmen.


----------



## keks4 (26. Juli 2017)

Welches der beiden wäre den besser? vom Preis her geben die sich ja nicht viel


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2017)

Das Seasonic ist unter Last laut und das Leadex auch. Also wirf eine Münze.


----------



## keks4 (26. Juli 2017)

Also wenn die Laut sind dann wirds wohl doch ein P11


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2017)

keks4 schrieb:


> Also wenn die Laut sind dann wirds wohl doch ein P11



Und wieder ein Umschlag.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (26. Juli 2017)

keks4 schrieb:


> Also wenn die Laut sind dann wirds wohl doch ein P11


Ach Quatsch, bei deinem sonstigen Hardware-Lineup muss es doch ganz klar ein MasterWattMaker werden: Cooler Master MasterWatt Maker MIJ 1200W ATX 2.4 (MPZ-C002-AFBAT-EU)


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2017)

Bei Alternate auf Lager -- man muss sich wundern.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (26. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei Alternate auf Lager -- man muss sich wundern.


Ja, stimmt, anfangs war es komplett ausverkauft, aber mittlerweile ist es schon seit ein paar Wochen bei Alternate auf Lager.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2017)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie viele sie davon schon verkauft haben.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (26. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie viele sie davon schon verkauft haben.


Ja, das wäre wirklich interessant zu wissen. Denn die MediaCoverage war ja gar nicht mal so gering und es bedient halt eine Lücke...


----------



## keks4 (26. Juli 2017)

Kann das Masterwatt den das halten was es verspricht für knapp eintausend Euronen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Juli 2017)

Es verspricht Strom zu liefern, das tut es wohl


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (26. Juli 2017)

keks4 schrieb:


> Kann das Masterwatt den das halten was es verspricht für knapp eintausend Euronen?


JonnyGuru urteilt sehr, sehr positiv, Kitguru auch, TomsHardware sind hingegen nicht so angetan:
Cooler Master Masterwatt Maker 1200W MIJ Review

Cooler Master Masterwatt Maker 1200W MIJ PSU Review | KitGuru - Part 6

Cooler Master MasterWatt Maker 1200 MIJ Review - Tom's Hardware


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juli 2017)

Jonny feiert auch nur die Fertigunsqualität und die Bauteile, weniger das echte Ergebnis an Ripple (3.3V ist nicht wirklich gut), Usability(schreckliche Kabel) etc. .

Wobei das Erste was ich mich gefragt habe war wofür und warum das Relais da ist. In manchen Bereichen sind die mittlerweile quasi komplett verboten weil die MTBF im Vergleich zu MOSFETs miserabel ist.


----------



## poiu (26. Juli 2017)

keks4 schrieb:


> Kann das Masterwatt den das halten was es verspricht für knapp eintausend Euronen?



Ja es ist ein Interessantes Netzteil das sich doch von denn anderen abhebt, aber es hat hier und da schwächen, die eher so anfänger Fehler sind xD liegt daran das die Hersteller des MIJ eher keine Netzteile bauen. Rev 2 wird super xD


Das Netzteil Platzt nicht ob es einen 1000€ Wert ist mus sjeder selsbt entscheiden


@Olstyle

ach die Amis die hängen sich auf irgendwas auf und reiten drauf rum, Lautstärke interessiert die null, klar wen ndie Klimaanlage brüllt hört man nix xD

Da wird ein NT das bei 30° zertifiziert ist bei 50° getestet und dann fass aufgemacht xD

denn unsinn von hardOCP haben die sogar bei Jonny ignoriert 

[H]ardOCP: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600W Power Supply Review


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Juli 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wobei das Erste was ich mich gefragt habe war wofür und warum das Relais da ist. In manchen Bereichen sind die mittlerweile quasi komplett verboten weil die MTBF im Vergleich zu MOSFETs miserabel ist.


Überbrückung EInschaltstrombegrenzung.
Be quiet P8 war AFAIR das erste, wo das gemacht wurde...

So kannst halt die Einschaltstrombegrenzung bisserl fetter machen (=höherer Widerstand), ohne nenneswerte Nachteile. Im Betrieb wird das ganze ja durch das Relais überbrückt...


----------



## keks4 (27. Juli 2017)

Da ich keine Lust habe auf Experimente bezüglich der Lautstärke wurde es dann doch ein 1000Watt P11  mein Casemodder des Vertrauens weiss auch schon bescheid, die gesleevten Kabel dazu sollten nächste Woche auch kommen (ich lasse Sleeven, selber eher weniger wegen des Zeitaufwands... Ich habe genug Arbeit mit der Firma )


----------



## ebastler (27. Juli 2017)

keks4 schrieb:


> Also wenn die Laut sind dann wirds wohl doch ein P11


Wie eilig ist es? Enermax will 2017 die Platimax D.F. Serie nach oben erweitern und ne Titanium Reihe bringen - alle Multirail und (vermutlich) leise. Aber ich kenne keine Releasedaten.


----------



## keks4 (27. Juli 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Wie eilig ist es? Enermax will 2017 die Platimax D.F. Serie nach oben erweitern und ne Titanium Reihe bringen - alle Multirail und (vermutlich) leise. Aber ich kenne keine Releasedaten.



Danke für den Tipp, aber ich habe jetzt schon das P11 geordert, ich will endlich wieder einen PC  ich warte nur noch darauf das endlich der Threadripper und die dazugehörenden Mainboards verfügbar sind


----------



## Seidenstrumpf (27. Juli 2017)

Sollte man eigentlich vom Straight Power E9 auf das 10er umsteigen?
Das E9 ist ja noch Gruppenreguliert, auch wenn bis jetzt keine Nachteile festellen konnte.
Kann man die Kabel weiterverwenden? Möchte ungern den ganzen PC auseinanderbauen.
Vielen Dank


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (27. Juli 2017)

Sagt mal, was ist eigentlich hieraus geworden: FSP400-60AGTAA: 80Plus-Titanium erstmals im Netzteil mit 400 Watt - ComputerBase
Wurde das je in freier OEM-Wildbahn entdeckt? Und vor allen Dingen sieht das auf dem Bild von FPS nach einem ziemlich soliden Design aus. Wenn man es schaffen würde dem ein modulares Kabelmangement zu verpassen, dann sähe das doch eigentlich nach einem NT aus, das gut den Niedrigwatt-Retail-Bereich revolutionieren könnte. Geringe Abmessung, wenig Bauteile (→niedriger Preis) und natürlich die quasi automatisch gegebene, durch die aufgeräumte Platine aber nochmal befördete gute Kühlbarkeit.


----------



## Philipus II (27. Juli 2017)

Der Niedrigwatt-Retail-Bereich ist für hochwertige Netzteile kein real existierender Markt. Kein vernünftiger Hersteller wird derartige Produkte für das Endkundengeschäft auflegen. Zudem kann mand avon ausgehen, dass es bei Nutzung von Kabelmanagement nicht mehr für Titanium reicht.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (27. Juli 2017)

Seidenstrumpf schrieb:


> Sollte man eigentlich vom Straight Power E9 auf das 10er umsteigen?
> Das E9 ist ja noch Gruppenreguliert, auch wenn bis jetzt keine Nachteile festellen konnte.
> Kann man die Kabel weiterverwenden? Möchte ungern den ganzen PC auseinanderbauen.
> Vielen Dank


Das StraightPower11 soll im Oktober kommen. Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt, oder?


----------



## Seidenstrumpf (27. Juli 2017)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Das StraightPower11 soll im Oktober kommen. Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt, oder?



Ja alles klar, dann warte ich.Danke.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (27. Juli 2017)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Der Niedrigwatt-Retail-Bereich ist für hochwertige Netzteile kein real existierender Markt. Kein vernünftiger Hersteller wird derartige Produkte für das Endkundengeschäft auflegen. (...)


 Jetzt von dir nicht ausgesprochen, aber dahintersteckt halt die These, dass die Kunden in Punkto Netzteilkauf blöd sind und blöd bleiben werden, selbst, wenn man mit Marketing dagegen arbeiten würde. Da kann ich nur immerzu fragen: Wieso sollte das der Fall sein? 

Noch dazu könnte man sowas auch immer exzellent dafür nutzen ein Markenimage zu stärken. Testsiege sind quasi vorprogrammiert, Applaus aus der Community auch, schon hat man damit die Hälfte des Marketings auch schon abgearbeitet. 

Allen Unkrufen von wegen "für Effizienz wird niemand zahlen" zum Trotz ist es übrigens in den letzten Jahren anders gelaufen und der Markt konnte nicht nur erfolgreich in Richtung deutlich höherer genereller Netzteilqualität, sondern eben auch höherer Effizienz geshiftet werden. 


Philipus II schrieb:


> (...)Zudem kann mand avon ausgehen, dass es bei Nutzung von Kabelmanagement nicht mehr für Titanium reicht.


Das hingegen ist tatsächlich ein gewichtiger Grund. Und ein Gerät ohne Kabelmangement jenseits von Schnäppchen oder eben OEM-Ware ist kaum realistisch.


----------



## gorgeous188 (27. Juli 2017)

Seidenstrumpf schrieb:


> Kann man die Kabel weiterverwenden? Möchte ungern den ganzen PC auseinanderbauen.


SATA und Molex kann man weiter verwenden. PCIe glaube ich nicht. Bei EPS bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2017)

Neues Netzteil -- neue Kabel.


----------



## gorgeous188 (27. Juli 2017)

Trotzdem verwenden die SATA Kabel bei bq die gleiche Belegung.
Auch PCIe lassen sich austauschen zwischen E10, P11 und PowerZone


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2017)

Du kaufst die Kabel ja mit. Wieso also nicht nutzen?


----------



## gorgeous188 (27. Juli 2017)

Wurde doch schon geschrieben:


> Möchte ungern den ganzen PC auseinanderbauen


Und zumindest bei SATA Kabeln ist das echt unkritisch.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (27. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kaufst die Kabel ja mit. Wieso also nicht nutzen?


Faulheit. Für meinen Geschmack ein schwacher Grund, schon den Kommentar zu tippen und die Antworten zu lesen hat sicher ungefähr gleich viel Zeit gekostet... 
...außerdem ein guter Vorwand, um den Rechner zu reinigen, was eh gerne zu lange hinausgeschoben wird.


----------



## Seidenstrumpf (27. Juli 2017)

Was heisst Faulheit? Wenn es die gleichen Kabel sind, warum sollte ich sie da rauswürgen?
Sind es andere ok, aber wenn es eh die gleichen sind, kann ich die Neuen auch beim E9 in die Verpackung legen.


----------



## Philipus II (27. Juli 2017)

Ich kenne die realen Kosten für Netzteile und habe den direkten Kontakt mit den großen Auftragsfertigern. Der Kostenunterschied ist unterhalb von 550 Watt minimal. Einige Hersteller haben in schwächere Modelle trotzdem Geld investiert und sich gedacht, für ein paar wenige Angebote sollte die Nische groß genug sein. Ich kenne die Absatzzahlen von Super Flower Golden Green HX 350 und Corsair RM/CS 450. Alle drei wurden aus gutem Grund bei der Erneuerung der Modellreihe übergangen. Auch das Seasonic G-360 und G-450 wurden für die Focus Gold nicht mehr aktualisiert. Jeder Hersteller, der es versucht hat, hat die Erwartungen massiv verfehlt. Für Titanium liegt die wirtschaftliche Grenze bei 600-650 Watt, für Platinum und Gold bei ca. 500 Watt. Darunter werden immer weniger Angebote auf den Markt kommen und die bisherigen ersatzlos auslaufen. Es wurde mehrfach von verschiedenen Unternehmen versucht, dann aber vom Markt nicht angenommen. Wer keine selbstmörderischen Tendenzen hat lässt das sein.

Damit sich das rechnet müsste man für ein 350 Watt Netzteil mehr verlangen als für ein 500W - das zahlt völlig zu Recht kein Kunde. Abgesehen vom SI-Markt gibt es einfach keinen Markt. Du kannst ja eine Kickstarter-Kampagne machen


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2017)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> ...außerdem ein guter Vorwand, um den Rechner zu reinigen, was eh gerne zu lange hinausgeschoben wird.



Eben. Da kann man endlich mal wieder Hand anlegen und die Kabel besser verlegen.



Philipus II schrieb:


> Damit sich das rechnet müsste man für ein 350 Watt Netzteil mehr verlangen als für ein 500W - das zahlt völlig zu Recht kein Kunde. Abgesehen vom SI-Markt gibt es einfach keinen Markt. Du kannst ja eine Kickstarter-Kampagne machen



Also, ich bin bereit für ein 80 Plus Neutronium Netzteil gutes Geld in die Hand zu nehmen -- nur gibt es keins.


----------



## gorgeous188 (27. Juli 2017)

80+ Adamantium reicht mir schon


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (27. Juli 2017)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich kenne die realen Kosten für Netzteile und habe den direkten Kontakt mit den großen Auftragsfertigern. Der Kostenunterschied ist unterhalb von 550 Watt minimal. Einige Hersteller haben in schwächere Modelle trotzdem Geld investiert und sich gedacht, für ein paar wenige Angebote sollte die Nische groß genug sein. Ich kenne die Absatzzahlen von Super Flower Golden Green HX 350 und Corsair RM/CS 450. Alle drei wurden aus gutem Grund bei der Erneuerung der Modellreihe übergangen. Auch das Seasonic G-360 und G-450 wurden für die Focus Gold nicht mehr aktualisiert. Jeder Hersteller, der es versucht hat, hat die Erwartungen massiv verfehlt. Für Titanium liegt die wirtschaftliche Grenze bei 600-650 Watt, für Platinum und Gold bei ca. 500 Watt. Darunter werden immer weniger Angebote auf den Markt kommen und die bisherigen ersatzlos auslaufen. Es wurde mehrfach von verschiedenen Unternehmen versucht, dann aber vom Markt nicht angenommen. Wer keine selbstmörderischen Tendenzen hat lässt das sein.


1. Du hast das GoldenGreen doch damals selber getestet und ihm keinen Award verliehen: Super Flower Golden Green HX 350W im Test: 350 Watt mit 80Plus Gold (Seite 8) - ComputerBase
Es war also nicht so umwerfend, wie von mir gefordert.
2. Das GoldenGreen ist ein 350 Watt-Netzteil mit Gold, was hat das mit 400 Watt Titanium zu tun? Damals war Platin der höchste Standard und den hat das eben nicht gehabt. Die normale Range von Gold beginnt außerdem heute bei 400 Watt, 350 Watt und 400 Watt sind quasi die selbe Wattklasse, danach kräht doch kein Hahn. Anders gesagt, die Problematik existiert bei Gold gar nicht.
3. Das 400 Watt Seasonic Platinum Fanless, das wäre ein guter Vergleich gewesen. Das hat sich auch verkauft. Und das könnte auch eine Neuauflage vertragen, diesmal aber mit einer Qualitätskontrolle, die für kein Spulenfiepen sorgt. Aber Seasonic hat das 450 Watt-Modell der Prime Titanium ja rausgekegelt und das 600-Watt-Modell zieht und zieht und zieht sich. (soll aber diesen Herbst mal kommen)



Philipus II schrieb:


> (...)
> Damit sich das rechnet müsste man für ein 350 Watt Netzteil mehr verlangen als für ein 500W - das zahlt völlig zu Recht kein Kunde.(...)


Genau das gleiche wird doch aber sonst auch gemacht, für ein RM650x zahlt man mehr als für ein CX850M. Edit: Oder besserer Vergleich: Für ein Prime Titanium 650 zahlt man mehr als für ein Prime Gold 850. Da ist man sogar schon fast in den Größenordnungen deines Beispiels.





Philipus II schrieb:


> (...)Abgesehen vom SI-Markt gibt es einfach keinen Markt. Du kannst ja eine Kickstarter-Kampagne machen



Habe keinerlei Industriekontakte und auch ausschließlich Oberflächenwissen. Tests lesen ja, Netzteile verwenden ja, Empfehlungen aussprechen ja, Bauteile auswählen, Platinendesigns überprüfen und so weiter alles nein. Das wäre ungefähr so, wie wenn ich CPUs designen sollte. Lineups, Marketing und generelle Ausrichtung ja, der Rest könnte nur dirigiert werden. Daher, nein, das mit dem Kickstarter wird wohl eher nichts.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2017)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche wird doch aber sonst auch gemacht, für ein RM650x zahlt man mehr als für ein CX850M.



Das CX ist ja auch billiger.
Das Pure Power L10 600 Watt ist auch günstiger als das P11 mit 550 Watt.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (27. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das CX ist ja auch billiger.
> Das Pure Power L10 600 Watt ist auch günstiger als das P11 mit 550 Watt.


Ja, klar. Und genau sowas hat Philipus II halt als Hinderungsgrund dargestellt. Genau wie du sehe ich das nicht als überraschende, sondern als ziemlich selbstverständliche Eigenschaft des Netzteilmarktes...


Threshold schrieb:


> (...)Also, ich bin bereit für ein 80 Plus Neutronium Netzteil gutes Geld in die Hand zu nehmen -- nur gibt es keins.


Ja, das ist die andere Seite der Medallie. Sicherlich würde ein Hersteller auch heute schon einen nächsten 80 Plus-Standard durch massiven Geldeinsatz (und ein Zusammenstutzen von 3,3 und 5 Volt) vorwegnehmen können. Ich gehe auch dort davon aus, dass sich so ein Ding richtig beworben gut verkaufen würde, sicher besser als Netzteile über 1000 Watt...


----------



## Philipus II (27. Juli 2017)

Auch das Seasonic Fanless 400W wurde nicht 1:1 ersetzt. Wäre die Nachfrage ausreichend gewesen, gäbe es einen direkten Nachfolger. Ebenso wurde das Seasonic X-560 nicht ersetzt, sondern lief ohne Nachfolger aus. Ab 650/660 Wattt kam stets ein Nachfolger.. Ersten Ankündigungen zu Folge wird auch die Straight Power 11 Serie des deutschen Marktführers be quiet! nicht mehr mit 400, sondern mit 450 Watt starten. Je höher die Anforderungen der Kunden steigen, desto höher liegt die Minimal-Leistung, aber der man diese sinnvoll erfüllen kann. Mit weniger Watt gibt es nur schlechtere Plattformen. Wenig Watt aber High End ist kein realer Markt, das haben alle Hersteller erfahren müssen. Die Stimmung im Forum ist konträr zum Kaufverhalten - oft sogar derer, die derartige Produkte gefordert haben.

Ich hatte das anders gemeint: Ein Prime 450W wäre teurer als das Prime 650W - das kauft "keiner".

Im Segment über 1000W gab es hingegen in 2016 und 2017 bisher Rekordabsätze.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2017)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich hatte das anders gemeint: Ein Prime 450W wäre teurer als das Prime 650W - das kauft "keiner".



Wieso wäre es teurer?
Du hast im Prinzip von 450 bis 650 Watt das gleiche Netzteil und nur anhand der Einstellungen leistet es 450, 550 oder 650 Watt.
Was macht das 450er Modell dann teurer?
Jetzt unabhängig davon, dass es natürlich Quatsch ist ein 650 Watt Netzteil als 450 Watt Modell zu verkaufen.


----------



## Philipus II (27. Juli 2017)

Ich erzähle mal ein bisschen aus der Praxis und liste beispielshaft ppotentielle Kostenpunkte, die auf jedes Stück umgelegt werden müssen:
- extra Verpackungsversion
- feste Vertriebskosten pro Modell (jedes Modell das man im Channel anbietet erzeugt Kosten. Bei weltweitem Vertrieb wird das schnell fünfstellig.)
- Marketingkosten (einige Kosten fallen tatsächlich pro Modell an)
- Zertifizierungen für Sicherheit und 80 Plus. Auch diese werden schnell fünfstellig.
Selbst wenn man wirklich nur einen 450W-Sticker auf das 650W klebt sind 2-5 Euro mehr Endkundenpreis realistisch.

Wenn mans dann noch brauchbar machen möchte, wirds nochmal teuer:
- Anpassung von Lüfter und Lüftersteuerung samt neuer Lebensdauerberechnung und Tests
- Anpassung der Schaltung bezüglich Effizienz bei niedrigeren Lastpunkten
- Anpassung der Auslösewerte der Schutzschaltungen. Insbesondere die Anpassung von OPP kann schnell Probleme mit den Timings erzeugen, die dann ebenfalls wieder behoben werden müssen.
- mindestens ein trial run in der Fabrik
Mit den dann zu erwartetenden Mehrkosten ist das Projekt dann schon direkt bei der Kalkulation eingestellt.

Ganz anders verhält sich die Kalkulation, wenn ein großer PC-Hersteller 100k Stück verteilt über 6 Monate haben möchte.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (27. Juli 2017)

Philipus II schrieb:


> (...)
> Ich hatte das anders gemeint: Ein Prime 450W wäre teurer als das Prime 650W - das kauft "keiner".(...)


Jetzt ergibt das alles Sinn. 





Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich erzähle mal ein bisschen aus der Praxis und liste beispielshaft ppotentielle Kostenpunkte, die auf jedes Stück umgelegt werden müssen:
> - extra Verpackungsversion
> - feste Vertriebskosten pro Modell (jedes Modell das man im Channel anbietet erzeugt Kosten. Bei weltweitem Vertrieb wird das schnell fünfstellig.)
> - Marketingkosten (einige Kosten fallen tatsächlich pro Modell an)
> ...


Also ist es eigentlich nur die Zersplitterung des Portfolios, die das alles verhindert?
Und ja, natürlich ist es klar besser ein 650-Watt-Netzteil zu haben, als ein 450-Watt-Netzteil, dem einfach die letzten 200 Watt geklaut wurden. 
Ja, okay, somit ist das allgemeine Thema abgehakt. Es kommt aber noch eine aber...

...denn eigentlich wollte ich am Anfang gar nicht über Niedrigwattnetzteile allgemein sprechen, sondern über genau diese eine FSP-Plattform, die es ja schon gibt, die schon nahezu alle der oben genannten Schritte durchlaufen hat. Wieso findet die ihren Weg nicht in den Handel? Und gibt es die überhaupt in freier Wildbahn?


----------



## Philipus II (27. Juli 2017)

Das ist keine Plattform deren Performance Retail-Kunden anspricht. Mit regulärem Active Clamp lockt man abgesehen von der Effizienz niemand hinter dem Ofen hervor.


----------



## asdf1234 (31. Juli 2017)

Hallo ich habe das be quit! Straight Power 10 , 500 W Netzteil und wollte fragen ob es aussreicht. Die Grafikkarte braucht ca. 295 Watt

- CPU i5-6600K
- MSI Z270 GAMING M3 mainboard
- Samsung SSD
- DVD Brenner
- 1 HDD


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Juli 2017)

Ja klar, bevor du mit dem rest 205w verbrätst hast du n Glühwürmchen von Intel im Case


----------



## asdf1234 (31. Juli 2017)

Was verbrauchen Garfikkarten eigentlich so um idle Modus ?


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (31. Juli 2017)

asdf1234 schrieb:


> Was verbrauchen Garfikkarten eigentlich so um idle Modus ?


Aktuelle brauchen in 2160p etwas im Dreh von mehr als fünf bis weniger als zwanzig Watt. 
Sapphire Radeon RX 560 Pulse 4 GB im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2017)

asdf1234 schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe das be quit! Straight Power 10 , 500 W Netzteil und wollte fragen ob es aussreicht. Die Grafikkarte braucht ca. 295 Watt
> 
> - CPU i5-6600K
> - MSI Z270 GAMING M3 mainboard
> ...



Welche Grafikkarte?


----------



## asdf1234 (31. Juli 2017)

Es soll evtl. die RX Vega 64 werden ( Radeon RX Vega 64 und 56: Technische Daten, Release-Termin, Preis & erste Testergebnisse [Update]  ) die soll so um die 295 Watt verbrauchen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Juli 2017)

Das sollte eigentlich, gehen, es sei denn du willst die Vega udn den i5 OCen bis der Doctor kommt


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2017)

Da würde ich erst mal abwarten, was Vega bringt, ehe du dir Gedanken machst, was die zieht.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (31. Juli 2017)

Verträgt ein ss platinum fanless von 2013 eigentlich übergangsweise ne neue Grafikkarte? (Die kleinere Vega bzw. 1070 o.ä)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Juli 2017)

Ich würde sagen nein, ich hab mit meiner Workstation in der Sig da schon Probleme, und meine 780Ti ist bei 70% PT!


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (31. Juli 2017)

300W sollte die kleine doch nicht unbedingt brauchen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Juli 2017)

Das Problem am Platinum Fanless ist da nicht die absolutlast, Furmark bei 100% PT und Prime rennt bei mir, das schwanken mag es nicht, und OCP greift.


----------



## Philipus II (31. Juli 2017)

Die Leistungsaufnahmecharakteristik von übertakteten Systemen ist ein Fall für sich. Ohne jegliche  Übertaktung sollte auch das Fanless 460 Watt Vega 64 wegstecken. Genaueres wissen wir nach dem THG Review.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. August 2017)

Wobei die GPU bei mir nicht übertaktet ist.


----------



## Pu244 (1. August 2017)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> Verträgt ein ss platinum fanless von 2013 eigentlich übergangsweise ne neue Grafikkarte? (Die kleinere Vega bzw. 1070 o.ä)



Technisch ist es ja immer noch top, die 400W Variante hat jedoch nur einen 8 Pin PCIe Stecker, da bräuchte man dann einen Adapter. Ich würde wohl die GTX 1070 vorziehen, nach allem was man so liest ist sie vermutlich stärker und auch noch wesentlich sparsamer.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (2. August 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Technisch ist es ja immer noch top, die 400W Variante hat jedoch nur einen 8 Pin PCIe Stecker, da bräuchte man dann einen Adapter. Ich würde wohl die GTX 1070 vorziehen, nach allem was man so liest ist sie vermutlich stärker und auch noch wesentlich sparsamer.


Oder, falls ein Monitorupgrade ansteht und FreeSync mehr locken sollte, auf die neue Nano warten, die ist auch wieder Single-8-Pin.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. August 2017)

Meine Erfahrungen mit dem Fanless sind halt zwiespältig :/


----------



## gorgeous188 (4. August 2017)

Warum ist ein Pure Power 10 400W Schrott?
Welches Netzteil empfehlt ihr mir?


----------



## CastorTolagi (4. August 2017)

Er meinte, glaube ich eher das NT im Video.
XILENCE Performance A+ XN060 PC Netzteil: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (4. August 2017)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Warum ist ein Pure Power 10 400W Schrott?
> Welches Netzteil empfehlt ihr mir?



BeQuiet! halt


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2017)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Warum ist ein Pure Power 10 400W Schrott?
> Welches Netzteil empfehlt ihr mir?



Das bezog sich auf das Xilence aus dem Video und nicht auf das L10.


----------



## Pikar13 (9. August 2017)

ALTERNATE.de - Apple, Notebook, PC und Technik gunstig kaufen

Findest sich jmd, um den Nachfolger der G-Serie zu testen?   Diesmal mit FDB Lüfter von Hong Hua und abschaltbaren Semi Passiv Modus nebst komplett neuer Platine


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2017)

Hong Hua ist immer noch nicht gut.
Das siehst du gut daran, dass es immer noch einen Semi Passiv Modus gibt.
Wäre der Lüfter gut, müsste man keinen Semi Passiv Modus einbauen.

Und wieso bewirbst du dich nicht darum?


----------



## Pikar13 (9. August 2017)

ich hab von sowas keine ahnung, das überlass ich lieber euch netzteilgurus


----------



## hornhautman (9. August 2017)

Hallo Leute! Mir ist heute ein be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W nach nur 3 Stunden in Betrieb abgeraucht! Der Rechner hat nur Minimalausstattung ohne Grafikkarte (i5 4670). Mit dem alten "Chinaböller" läuft der Rechner glücklicher Weise wieder normal. Es ist echt ein scheiß Gefühl! Zuerst überzeugst du jemanden sich ein neues Netzteil zu holen, da das alte Teil abrauchen und die restliche Hardware mitnehmen könnte und dann sowas! Bisher habe ich nur Be Quiet eingebaut und noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit denen. Hatte ein paar P5, P7, E9, E10 und P10 ohne irgendwelche Probleme in Betrieb und ggf. nur wegen dem Alter und der Effizienz ausgetauscht. Für die Statistik...


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2017)

Du hast den Vor Ort Austausch.
Ruf bei BeQuiet an, lass dir ein neues schicken und gut.
Kann mal passieren, dass ein Netzteil einfach so kaputt geht. Dafür gibt es ja Schutzschaltungen und Garantien.


----------



## hornhautman (10. August 2017)

Du hast natürlich Recht, Threshold! Ich wollte den Vorfall auch nur mal erwähnen. Hoffentlich hält das Austauschgerät länger! Das erste Mal tat halt sehr weh!


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (10. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hong Hua ist immer noch nicht gut.
> Das siehst du gut daran, dass es immer noch einen Semi Passiv Modus gibt.
> Wäre der Lüfter gut, müsste man keinen Semi Passiv Modus einbauen.
> 
> Und wieso bewirbst du dich nicht darum?


Die Logik ergibt keinen Sinn, denn auch (d)ein DPP wäre ja besser, wenn es einen Semi-Passiv-Schalter hätte. Dann könnte man nämlich selber entscheiden, ob man lieber den Lüfter oder die Elektronik schonen will. Ohne übernimmt der Hersteller diese Wahl.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. August 2017)

Naja, der Lüfter ist über die Garantie abgedeckt, wenn er gut ist und innerhalb der Garantie doch Probleme macht, wird es abhilfe geben, beim Prime Platinum ist es ja Roulette mit dem Lüfter. Sobald der anspringt ist wohl in den meisten Fällen das Geräusch eher unangenehm.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (10. August 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Naja, der Lüfter ist über die Garantie abgedeckt, wenn er gut ist und innerhalb der Garantie doch Probleme macht, wird es abhilfe geben, beim Prime Platinum ist es ja Roulette mit dem Lüfter. Sobald der anspringt ist wohl in den meisten Fällen das Geräusch eher unangenehm.


Trotzdem stimmst du mir zu, dass die Logik von Treshold keinen Sinn ergibt? Aus der Existenz eines Semi-Passiv schalter folgt nicht, dass der Lüfter geil ist, dass der Lüfter schrottig ist, dass die Elektronik nicht fiept, dass die Elektronik fiept, dass der Schalter sinnig arbeitet, dass der Schalter unsinnig arbeitet oder ähnliches. Es ist einfach nur der Schalter da, mehr weiß man nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. August 2017)

Da hast du natürlich in gewissem Sinn recht, Treshold behält halt bei Seasonic aktuell leider zu oft recht, weil die Praxis so läuft.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (10. August 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich in gewissem Sinn recht, Treshold behält halt bei Seasonic aktuell leider zu oft recht, weil die Praxis so läuft.


Ja, das stimmt, dass Seasonic gerne beim Lüfter nicht genug (wobei ich beim Prime Titanium bisher überhaupt nur eine Beschwerde---ich glaube hier?--- gelesen habe) gibt wird der Grund sein, wieso Treshold sich dazu hat verleiten lassen. Es ist trotzdem Quatsch. Denn auch wenn Seasonic 30€-Lüfter verbauen würde, der Semi-Passiv-Schalter würde sicher drinnen bleiben. Seasonic hat halt seit 2015 ausschließlich passive oder Semi-Passive Netzteile gebaut.


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2017)

hornhautman schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich Recht, Threshold! Ich wollte den Vorfall auch nur mal erwähnen. Hoffentlich hält das Austauschgerät länger! Das erste Mal tat halt sehr weh!



Sag einfach bescheid, ob das Austauschgerät läuft. 



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Die Logik ergibt keinen Sinn, denn auch (d)ein DPP wäre ja besser, wenn es einen Semi-Passiv-Schalter hätte. Dann könnte man nämlich selber entscheiden, ob man lieber den Lüfter oder die Elektronik schonen will. Ohne übernimmt der Hersteller diese Wahl.



Wieso ist ein Semi passives Netzteil besser als ein aktives?
Erkläre mir das mal.



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Trotzdem stimmst du mir zu, dass die Logik von Treshold keinen Sinn ergibt? Aus der Existenz eines Semi-Passiv schalter folgt nicht, dass der Lüfter geil ist, dass der Lüfter schrottig ist, dass die Elektronik nicht fiept, dass die Elektronik fiept, dass der Schalter sinnig arbeitet, dass der Schalter unsinnig arbeitet oder ähnliches. Es ist einfach nur der Schalter da, mehr weiß man nicht.



Semi passiv suggeriert mir immer, dass man nicht in der Lage ist, ein Netzteil zu bauen, das auch bei geringer Last sehr leise ist.  Und wenn ich mir die aktuellen Seasonic Netzteile anschaue, dann ist das leider auch so. Ich kenne keins, das wirklich leise ist.
Und daher kommt dann eben der Semi Passiv Modus zum Einsatz, damit es im Idle ohne Lüfter arbeiten kann.
Das Dilemma ist aber dann wieder, dass du keine Ahnung hast, ob durch den Semi Passiv Modus nicht Elektrogeräusche auftreten.



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt, dass Seasonic gerne beim Lüfter nicht genug (wobei ich beim Prime Titanium bisher überhaupt nur eine Beschwerde---ich glaube hier?--- gelesen habe) gibt wird der Grund sein, wieso Treshold sich dazu hat verleiten lassen. Es ist trotzdem Quatsch. Denn auch wenn Seasonic 30€-Lüfter verbauen würde, der Semi-Passiv-Schalter würde sicher drinnen bleiben. Seasonic hat halt seit 2015 ausschließlich passive oder Semi-Passive Netzteile gebaut.



Den Semi Passiv Modus gibt es nur deswegen, weil die Amerikaner den haben wollen und Seasonic entwickelt nicht für Deutsche User sondern für den größten Markt der Welt und das sind nun mal die USA.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (10. August 2017)

Wenn du weißt, dass dein Rechner tagelang im Idle (und somit irgendwas im Einstelligen bis superniedrigen Zweistelligen Bereich Watt Abwärme entstehen) sein wird, dann kannst du den Knopf drücken und hast tagelang ein passives Netzteil mit dessen Vorzügen. So einfach. 
Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass das Netzteil auch überhaupt ebendiese Vorzüge haben kann. (dafür sind eben keine Elektrogeräusche von Nöten)

Ansonsten ist der Knopf oder auch Semipassiv im Allgemeinen (also auch Auto-Semipassiv) ziemlicher Unsinn, das ist klar.

Die Amerika-Begründung erscheint mir zu billig. Die entwickeln viel eher für eine breite Spanne (230V, 115V, Voll aktiv und Semipassiv) an Bedürfnissen mit möglichst wenig unterschiedlichen Units---nur die absolute Silent-Enthusiasten, die gleichzeitig aber Lüfter rotieren haben wollen, fallen durch deren Raster.
Finde ich ja auch schade und unnachvollziehbar. Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis würde nicht ruiniert werden, wenn die gesamte Prime-Serie fünf bis zehn Euro teurer wäre.


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2017)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Wenn du weißt, dass dein Rechner tagelang im Idle (und somit irgendwas im Einstelligen bis superniedrigen Zweistelligen Bereich Watt Abwärme entstehen) sein wird, dann kannst du den Knopf drücken und hast tagelang ein passives Netzteil mit dessen Vorzügen. So einfach.
> Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass das Netzteil auch überhaupt ebendiese Vorzüge haben kann. (dafür sind eben keine Elektrogeräusche von Nöten)



Aber welche Vorzüge sind das?
Mein P11 hat einen Lüfter, der mit 250rpm im Idle dreht.
Den hörst du nicht. Wo ist da ein Semi passives Netzteil besser?
Und wenns passiv ist, hast du immer Hotspots drin, da kannst du nichts gegen machen -- außer eben aktiv kühlen.
Und daher sehe ich schlicht keinen Vorteil eines Semi Passiv Modus.
Ich sehe ja noch nicht mal einen Sinn in rein passiven Netzteilen, denn für die brauchst du immer einen Airflow, für den wiederum Lüfter gebraucht  werden.
Daher -- einfach ein Netzteil kaufen, das von Idle bis Last leise ist. Ist ja nicht soo schwer, wie ich finde.
Aber offenbar liegen die Prioritäten der Netzteil Hersteller woanders. Gibt ja schon welche mit RGB Lüfter.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (10. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber welche Vorzüge sind das?
> Mein P11 hat einen Lüfter, der mit 250rpm im Idle dreht.
> Den hörst du nicht. Wo ist da ein Semi passives Netzteil besser?
> Und wenns passiv ist, hast du immer Hotspots drin, da kannst du nichts gegen machen -- außer eben aktiv kühlen.
> ...


Staub, generell kein Luftzug, minimal geringerer Verbrauch, keine Lüfterabnutzung und so weiter. 
Das _und so weiter_ kann sicher ein Fanless-Fan () genauer erläutern.

Ich selber halte ja bekanntermaßen Fanless nur aus Geldspar-Gründen bei Niedrigwatt-Hocheffizienz-Netzteilen (klassisches Beispiel: Notebooknetzteile bis 400 Watt, dort spricht sogar noch mehr dafür) für sinnvoll, nicht aus "puristischen" Gründen.

Ah, ein Grund ist mir noch eingefallen: In einem offenen Gehäuse oder ähnlichen Spielereien kann man vielleicht auch ansonsten unhörbare Netzteile hören.


----------



## ebastler (10. August 2017)

Ein P11 höre ich aus 30cm offen am Tisch liegend nicht, V550 ebensowenig. Sofern du den PC nicht als Kissen benutzt ist ein gutes Netzteil unhörbar. 

Kein Luftzug ist doch ein negatives Kriterium? Was ist daran positiv?

Keine Lüfter Abnutzung, dafür doppelt so schneller Verschleiß der Kondensatoren - die ohnehin kürzere Lebensdauer haben als ein guter Lüfter. Meh.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (10. August 2017)

Ihr versteht es einfach nicht. Genausowenig wie die Nvidia Ultras nicht verstehen, wie man sich eine AMD Karte antun kann, ebenso umgekehrt und bei Intel das gleiche 

Ich kann es zwar ebenso nicht nachvollziehen, weil ich im Hochsommer gerne meinen leisen Tischventilator anmache, als in meiner Suppe zu schwitzen, aber naja, oder so....


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (10. August 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ein P11 höre ich aus 30cm offen am Tisch liegend nicht, V550 ebensowenig. Sofern du den PC nicht als Kissen benutzt ist ein gutes Netzteil unhörbar.
> 
> Kein Luftzug ist doch ein negatives Kriterium? Was ist daran positiv?
> 
> Keine Lüfter Abnutzung, dafür doppelt so schneller Verschleiß der Kondensatoren - die ohnehin kürzere Lebensdauer haben als ein guter Lüfter. Meh.


Also die PrimeTitanium haben bei unter 10% Last etwa fünf Watt Gesamtverlustleistung, das führt zu keiner relevanten Wärme und ist den Kondensatoren daher völlig egal.
Kein Luftzug: Naja, für Leute, die halt gerne alles vollkommen passiv haben wollen ist das schon wünschenswert. Also kein künstlicher Luftzug. War eigentlich auch nur als allgemeiner Grund für den Punkt Staub gemeint. 
Hörbarkeit: _Don´t shoot the messenger_, ich kenne Leute, die den Blindtest zwischen SilentWings III aus und SilentWings III 200 RPM bestehen können.



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Ihr versteht es einfach nicht. Genausowenig wie die Nvidia Ultras nicht verstehen, wie man sich eine AMD Karte antun kann, ebenso umgekehrt und bei Intel das gleiche
> 
> Ich kann es zwar ebenso nicht nachvollziehen, weil ich im Hochsommer gerne meinen leisen Tischventilator anmache, als in meiner Suppe zu schwitzen, aber naja, oder so....


Ich _verstehe _es ja selber auch nicht, ich versuche es nur nachzuvollziehen. Als Notebookuser bin ich ja auch fein raus, da gibt es ja (dank der hohen Effizienz durch nur eine Ausgabespannung) quasi nur Fanless. Nach wie vor, wir brauchen einen Fanless-Fan, der sich zu Wort meldet...


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (10. August 2017)

Wer schreibt Pu244 ne pn?


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2017)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Ich _verstehe _es ja selber auch nicht, ich versuche es nur nachzuvollziehen. Als Notebookuser bin ich ja auch fein raus, da gibt es ja (dank der hohen Effizienz durch nur eine Ausgabespannung) quasi nur Fanless. Nach wie vor, wir brauchen einen Fanless-Fan, der sich zu Wort meldet...



Ein Notebook Netzteil muss auch keine 500 Watt leisten.
Und schon mal geguckt wie heiß Notebook Netzteil werden?
Ich frage mich ja, wieso sie die Dinger nicht etwas größer machen, damit man bessere Kühler verbauen kann. 
Ach ja, größer kostet mehr Geld.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. August 2017)

Ich bin Fanless Fan, aber, nur weil mein Build sonst nicht ginge.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (10. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Notebook Netzteil muss auch keine 500 Watt leisten.
> Und schon mal geguckt wie heiß Notebook Netzteil werden?
> Ich frage mich ja, wieso sie die Dinger nicht etwas größer machen, damit man bessere Kühler verbauen kann.
> Ach ja, größer kostet mehr Geld.


Und wird schwerer. 

Also mein jetziges (~200x100x50; ~1Kg; 330 Watt) würde deinen Geschmack wohl treffen...


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich bin Fanless Fan, aber, nur weil mein Build sonst nicht ginge.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie passt der Lüfter ins Fanless Bild?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. August 2017)

Nur wegen der Airflowrichtung.
Andersrum wäre noch ungünstiger.


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2017)

Ich dachte Fanless gleich kein Lüfter. 
Also, echt mal.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. August 2017)

ich würde niemals auf die Idee kommen ein NT ohne Belüftung zu betreiben, wenn es nicht frei über Konvektion bei max. 40w rennt.
Hatte das Fanless so n paar Tage im Server, da waren die 13w an der Steckdose toll.


----------



## poiu (15. August 2017)

weiterer Test des Whisper M

Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Bitfenix Whisper M 550 - Flüsterleise an die Spitze?


----------



## tidus79 (16. August 2017)

Hier war Unsinn


----------



## tidus79 (18. August 2017)

Der neue Netzteiltest auf CB (Oberklasse-Netzteile im Test: Empfehlungen mit 550/650 Watt fur 85 bis 125 Euro - ComputerBase) hat bei mir ein paar alte Fragen wieder neu aufgeworfen. Ich habe sie schon dort unter dem Test gestellt, aber ich finde die passen auch hier in den Diskussionsthread. 

Warum kriegen die anderen Premium-Hersteller es nicht hin, so leise wie Bequiet zu sein? Warum werden weiterhin billige Lüfter verwendet? Ein besserer Lüfter kann doch nicht soo viel mehr kosten. Und ich kennen niemanden, dem die Lautstärke seines PC nicht wichtig wäre. 

Bequiet ist in Deutschland ja eine Standardempfehlung. Was mich an Bequiet stört, ist dass das Dark Power 11 innen im Vergleich zu den anderen hochpreisigen Geräten (siehe Bilder auf CB) so unaufgeräumt aussieht - ich als Leie würde sagen schludrig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bequiet gehört außerdem zu den teuersten und hat dennoch keine so überzeugende Garantie wie andere. Im CB Test haben alle Geräte mindestens 7 Jahre. Bequiet hat nur 5 Jahre bei der High-End Serie. Das hat einen bitteren Nachgeschmack und stört den Qualitätseindruck.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. August 2017)

Ich will dir ja keine Illusionen nehmen, aber was nützt dir die Garantie, wenn das Netzteil eigentlich nach 5 Jahren sowieso getauscht werden sollte, weil nicht sichergestellt ist, dass es dann noch einwandfrei ist?
Klar ein DPP11 würde ich jetzt auch bei 7 Jahren noch gerade so als ok sehen, aber selbst die besten Netzteile sind Verschleißteile.

Wie ein Netzteil innen aussieht, in Bezug auf Ordnung ist in meinen Augen auch kein massiver Grund was anderes zu nehmen, oder verbaust du das so, dass du jeden Tag rein gucken musst?

Ich denke aber, auch BQ wird dem DPP12 etwas mehr Garantiezeit geben.


----------



## tidus79 (18. August 2017)

Wie gesagt, es geht vor allem um den Eindruck von Qualität. Das muss ja keinen Einfluss auf die tatsächliche Qualität haben. Ich sehe es trotzdem als Kritikpunkt. 

Ein Gerät mit 5 Jahren Garantie vermittelt einfach den Eindruck von geringerer Qualität und geringerem Vertrauen des Herstellers in seine Haltbarkeit als ein Gerät mit 12 Jahren. Und ein innen ansprechend aussehendes Gerät vermittelt, dass der Hersteller wert auf Details legt und das Gerät an jeder Stelle sorgfältig designt, nicht nur dort wo jeder direkt hinguckt. Nicht umsonst sehen etwa High-End Audioverstärker innen immer sehr high-endig aus. Meinen PC mach ich auch nur alle paar Monate mal auf (kein Sichtfenster), ich freue mich aber trotzdem, dass innen alles sauber aussieht und habe mir Gedanken zum Kabelmanagement gemacht.

Das sind vielleicht keine massiven Mängel, aber relevante Punkte, finde ich. Besonders, wenn die Messwerte sich immer mehr angleichen.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (18. August 2017)

tidus79 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es geht vor allem um den Eindruck von Qualität. Das muss ja keinen Einfluss auf die tatsächliche Qualität haben. Ich sehe es trotzdem als Kritikpunkt.
> 
> Ein Gerät mit 5 Jahren Garantie vermittelt einfach den Eindruck von geringerer Qualität und geringerem Vertrauen des Herstellers in seine Haltbarkeit als ein Gerät mit 12 Jahren. Und ein innen ansprechend aussehendes Gerät vermittelt, dass der Hersteller wert auf Details legt und das Gerät an jeder Stelle sorgfältig designt, nicht nur dort wo jeder direkt hinguckt. Nicht umsonst sehen etwa High-End Audioverstärker innen immer sehr high-endig aus. Meinen PC mach ich auch nur alle paar Monate mal auf (kein Sichtfenster), ich freue mich aber trotzdem, dass innen alles sauber aussieht und habe mir Gedanken zum Kabelmanagement gemacht.
> 
> Das sind vielleicht keine massiven Mängel, aber relevante Punkte, finde ich. Besonders, wenn die Messwerte sich immer mehr angleichen.


BeQuiet bewirbt das kommende SP11 mit WireFreeOnDC-DC, daher sollte sich das von dir bemängelte Problem mit dem DP12 verabschieden: 
Computex 2017: Be Quiet zeigt Straight Power 11 und SFX-L Power - YouTube
Und ja, auch ich würde eine Garantieerhöhung beim DP12 auf zehn Jahre oder ähnliches befürworten---und allgemein den Sprung zu Titanium schaffen, um *noch *leiser werden zu können. (es berichten ja immer wieder User, dass sie den Fluch & Segen eines enormen Gehörs haben und selbst die SilentWings 3 noch deutlich hören...)


----------



## tidus79 (18. August 2017)

Das sieht doch wenigstens schon besser aus!


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2017)

tidus79 schrieb:


> Warum kriegen die anderen Premium-Hersteller es nicht hin, so leise wie Bequiet zu sein? Warum werden weiterhin billige Lüfter verwendet? Ein besserer Lüfter kann doch nicht soo viel mehr kosten. Und ich kennen niemanden, dem die Lautstärke seines PC nicht wichtig wäre.



Weil sich die meisten Hersteller nicht um den deutschen Markt scheren. Sie bauen für die Welt und die interessiert sich weniger für Lautstärke sondern mehr für Watt.
Je mehr Watt, desto besser.



tidus79 schrieb:


> Bequiet ist in Deutschland ja eine Standardempfehlung. Was mich an Bequiet stört, ist dass das Dark Power 11 innen im Vergleich zu den anderen hochpreisigen Geräten (siehe Bilder auf CB) so unaufgeräumt aussieht - ich als Leie würde sagen schludrig:



Tja, ein Netzteil muss erst mal funktionell sein, dann muss es bei der Herstellung möglichst einfache Schritte geben.
Wie der Innenraum aussieht, ist da egal. Wichtig ist, dass die Komponenten, die gut gekühlt werden müssen, auch gut im Luftstrom liegen.



tidus79 schrieb:


> Bequiet gehört außerdem zu den teuersten und hat dennoch keine so überzeugende Garantie wie andere. Im CB Test haben alle Geräte mindestens 7 Jahre. Bequiet hat nur 5 Jahre bei der High-End Serie. Das hat einen bitteren Nachgeschmack und stört den Qualitätseindruck.



Na ja, schau dir doch mal die Bedingungen an, wenn du da Netzteile mit 7 oder 10 Jahren hast. Da sind teilweise Bedingungen drauf, die es unmöglich machen, ein Netzteil tauschen zu können.
Die lange Garantie Zeit ist aus meiner Sicht reines Marketing, denn niemand, dessen Netzteil nach 6 oder 8 Jahren abraucht, kommt auf die Idee es zu reklamieren.
Wie lange willst du denn warten? Den Rechner solange nicht nutzen?
3 Jahre sind etwas knapp, 5 Jahre sind i.O. 7 Jahre sind vertretbar, aber schon grenzwertig. alles darüber sinnlos.



tidus79 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es geht vor allem um den Eindruck von Qualität. Das muss ja keinen Einfluss auf die tatsächliche Qualität haben. Ich sehe es trotzdem als Kritikpunkt.



Das ist eben kein Kritikpunkt. Wichtig sind vorhandene Schutzschaltungen. Da wird häufiger gespart als man denkt.



tidus79 schrieb:


> Ein Gerät mit 5 Jahren Garantie vermittelt einfach den Eindruck von geringerer Qualität und geringerem Vertrauen des Herstellers in seine Haltbarkeit als ein Gerät mit 12 Jahren. Und ein innen ansprechend aussehendes Gerät vermittelt, dass der Hersteller wert auf Details legt und das Gerät an jeder Stelle sorgfältig designt, nicht nur dort wo jeder direkt hinguckt. Nicht umsonst sehen etwa High-End Audioverstärker innen immer sehr high-endig aus. Meinen PC mach ich auch nur alle paar Monate mal auf (kein Sichtfenster), ich freue mich aber trotzdem, dass innen alles sauber aussieht und habe mir Gedanken zum Kabelmanagement gemacht.
> 
> Das sind vielleicht keine massiven Mängel, aber relevante Punkte, finde ich. Besonders, wenn die Messwerte sich immer mehr angleichen.



Wie gesagt, lange Garantie Zeiten sind reines Marketing und haben keine praxisnahe Relevanz.
Guck dir mal die Garantiezeiten bei anderer Hardware an. Intel gibt nur 3 Jahre. Manche Grafikkarten nur 2 Jahre. 
Anhand der Länge der Garantie kannst du keine Qualität erkennen.


----------



## br0da (18. August 2017)

Bitte nicht noch Netzteile mit Sichtfenster!


----------



## Schnuetz1 (18. August 2017)

br0da schrieb:


> Bitte nicht noch Netzteile mit Sichtfenster!



Dooooooooch! Und LEDs! RGB-LEDs!


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2017)

br0da schrieb:


> Bitte nicht noch Netzteile mit Sichtfenster!



Für mich klar eine Marktlücke.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (18. August 2017)

br0da schrieb:


> Bitte nicht noch Netzteile mit Sichtfenster!


Werden wenn dann nur im Ultra-HighEnd kommen, darunter wird sich wohl kaum jemand den Anblick freiwillig antun wollen...


----------



## Philipus II (18. August 2017)

Sichtfenster bekommt man so einfach nicht durch CE.


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2017)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Sichtfenster bekommt man so einfach nicht durch CE.



Sichtfenster mit feiner Drahtgitterstruktur.


----------



## Orth (18. August 2017)

Tach zusammen, 

ich spielte mal mit dem Gedanken mir gesleevte Kabel zu besorgen.
Da gibt es welche von BitFenix für das BQ DPP 10/11, ( auch von Cablemod ), könnte ich diese auch an mein BQ Straight Power E9-580W anschließen?
Wenn "nein", warum und wie siehts eigentlich mit anderen gesleevten Kabel aus?

Gruß


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (18. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> (...)
> Wie gesagt, lange Garantie Zeiten sind reines Marketing und haben keine praxisnahe Relevanz.
> Guck dir mal die Garantiezeiten bei anderer Hardware an. Intel gibt nur 3 Jahre. Manche Grafikkarten nur 2 Jahre.
> (...)


Klar, Intel und AMD könnten auch zehn Jahre geben, ohne, dass sie dafür mit der Wimper zucken müssten und sollte einer irgendwann mal ein Marketingargument äußerst dringend brauchen, dann werden sie diesen Sprung auch vollführen. Prozessoren gehen halt einfach von Natur aus bei den Werksspannungen nicht kaputt. DDR-Ram hingegen hat die Garantiedauer, die man auch erwarten würde, klar bei einem im Vergleich selbst heutzutage noch deutlich fragmentierteren Markt. 


Threshold schrieb:


> (...)Anhand der Länge der Garantie kannst du keine Qualität erkennen.


Ja, das stimmt. Aber etwas, was nicht derart lange durchhalten wird,  wird kein Hersteller, der ganz bei Trost ist, eine super lange Garantiedauer geben. Die Shitstorms bei nichtgetauschten Geräten wären einfach zu heftig...
...und genau deshalb, wieso sollte jemand ein Netzteil nach sieben Jahren nicht einschicken, gerade, wenn es ein HighEnd-Gerät war?  Gigantische Sprünge sind nicht mehr zu erwarten, entsprechend wird das Ersatzgerät dann noch gut taugen---zur Weiternutzung, zur Zweitnutzung, zum Verkauf.


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2017)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> ...und genau deshalb, wieso sollte jemand ein Netzteil nach sieben Jahren nicht einschicken, gerade, wenn es ein HighEnd-Gerät war?  Gigantische Sprünge sind nicht mehr zu erwarten, entsprechend wird das Ersatzgerät dann noch gut taugen---zur Weiternutzung, zur Zweitnutzung, zum Verkauf.



Weil du erst mal die Garantie Bedingungen durchlesen musst, was denn abgedeckt ist und was nicht.
Einfach einschicken und nach 2 Wochen ein neues oder das neuere Modell bekommen ist da nicht.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (18. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil du erst mal die Garantie Bedingungen durchlesen musst, was denn abgedeckt ist und was nicht.
> Einfach einschicken und nach 2 Wochen ein neues oder das neuere Modell bekommen ist da nicht.


Ja, ich weiß, sind gespickt mit Fallen. Aber das heißt doch nicht klein beigeben, schwammige Einschränkungen sind eben bloß schwammige Einschränkungen...
...den Versuch bzw. das Porto (kein Scherz, muss man selber zahlen!) ist es doch echt wert. Falls es nicht klappt, lässt man nämlich hier o.ä. ein paar Kommentare fallen und die Magie der Rache nimmt ihren Lauf...


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2017)

Wie gesagt, du kannst gerne das Netzteil, das nach 8 Jahren abgeraucht ist, reklamieren und auf die 10 Jahre Garantie pochen.
Nur was machst du solange? Den Rechner nicht nutzen?
Sicher nicht. also wirst du dir ein neues Netzteil kaufen.
Und nach 6 Monaten oder so bekommst du zu hören, dass man dein Netzteil leider nicht tauschen kann und man es dir aber auch nicht zurück schickt.

Hmm -- ob da jetzt auch etwas Eigenerfahrung drin steckt? Weiß ich gerade nicht.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (18. August 2017)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Sichtfenster bekommt man so einfach nicht durch CE.



Och, Ich nehm an, die ein oder andere Bude wird sich mit dem CE-Zeichen schon was einfallen lassen


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2017)

Das CE Zeichen kann man gut in die Glasscheibe einlasern.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (18. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, du kannst gerne das Netzteil, das nach 8 Jahren abgeraucht ist, reklamieren und auf die 10 Jahre Garantie pochen.
> Nur was machst du solange? Den Rechner nicht nutzen?
> Sicher nicht. also wirst du dir ein neues Netzteil kaufen.
> Und nach 6 Monaten oder so bekommst du zu hören, dass man dein Netzteil leider nicht tauschen kann und man es dir aber auch nicht zurück schickt.
> ...


Ja, klar, es ist keine Vor-Ort-Tausch-Garantie und wie du schon sagst muss man sich für die Übergangszeit was anderes einfallen lassen. Aber das heißt trotzdem nicht, dass man die Chance sausen lassen sollte. Wie schon gesagt, solltest du doch eines bekommen, dann kannst du es auch wem anders geben oder verkaufen. Solltest du keines bekommen, kannst Randale machen. Bringt die nichts, kannst du die Marke in Zukunft berechtigt haten. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Das CE Zeichen kann man gut in die Glasscheibe einlasern.


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2017)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> kannst Randale machen. Bringt die nichts, kannst du die Marke in Zukunft berechtigt haten.



Ich hab ausreichend gehatet. 
Jetzt rede ich sie nur noch schlecht. 

Wobei -- wenn ich mein Case anschaue -- da könnte ich auch schon wieder ausholen. 

Aber ich will nicht abschweifen.


----------



## ebastler (18. August 2017)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Werden wenn dann nur im Ultra-HighEnd kommen, darunter wird sich wohl kaum jemand den Anblick freiwillig antun wollen...


Schau Mal ins Whisper M, das ist abgesehen vom Fujitsu Delta damals das mit Abstand schönste und aufgeräumteste Netzteil das ich kenne.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (19. August 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Schau Mal ins Whisper M, das ist abgesehen vom Fujitsu Delta damals das mit Abstand schönste und aufgeräumteste Netzteil das ich kenne.


Joaah, das sieht schon gut aus, die Spulen und die verbliebenen Kabel sind aber jetzt nicht so klasse...
Hast du denn von dem Fujitsu Delta-Innenleben Photos? Habe bei einer schnellen Suche nicht wirklich was gefunden...
Bei MastwattMIJ konnte ich den P0rn-Music-Spruch bei JonnyGuru gut nachvollziehen: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules/NDReviews/images/Coolermaster1200MIJ/DSC_0541.jpg
Allerdings, die interne Verkabelung finde ich selbst dort nur zum Teil ästhetisch...


----------



## ebastler (20. August 2017)

Hat halt ne Menge Kabel da nicht modular, aber der Rest... 

Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Fujitsu DPS-500QB - Qualitätsprodukt um <15€?


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (20. August 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hat halt ne Menge Kabel da nicht modular, aber der Rest...
> 
> Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Fujitsu DPS-500QB - Qualitätsprodukt um <15€?


Ja, ich verstehe...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. August 2017)

Is n geiles Ding für das Geld, leider nicht leise


----------



## ebastler (20. August 2017)

Gibt lauteres 
Aber man kriegt es ja schon lange nicht mehr, zumindest nicht um das Geld.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. August 2017)

Ich habs später noch günstiger bekommen, gegen VSK.


----------



## Hibble (20. August 2017)

Hm, wird die Sea Sonic G-Serie gerade abverkauft? Das G-450 ist mit 55€ zur Zeit ja extrem günstig. Das G-550 ist mit knapp über 70€ auch nicht schlecht. Kabelmanagement bei der Effizienz zum gleichen Preis kann jedenfalls derzeit kein anderes Netzteil bieten.

Vielleicht wurde aber auch nur der Preis an den Umrechnungskurs vom Euro angeglichen..


----------



## Sirthegoat (20. August 2017)

Mal ne Zwischenfrage brauche für ein System bestehend aus GTX1060 und I5-3570k @ ~4 Ghz + Lüfter, Kram und Laufwerke ein Netzteil das möglichst günstig ist (ja ich weiß das hört man ungerne). Natürlich soll es kein China Böller sein braucht aber auch keine Extras wie Km oder Beleuchtung oder sowas. Was würdet ihr empfehlen schwanke momentan zwischen dem Corsair Vengeance 400 Watt und dem Cooler Master G450m. Reichen die 400 Watt vom Corsair wenn ich hochrechne dürften gute 50-100 Watt Puff vorhanden sein weil technisch ist es doch besser als das Cooler Master?

Ok das 400 Watt ist nicht bei Mindfactory zu nem guten Preis verfügbar allerdings das 500 Watt für knappe 5 € mehr als das Cooler Master lohnt sich der Aufpreis?


----------



## ebastler (20. August 2017)

Was spricht gegen ein Pure Power 10?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. August 2017)

Hibble schrieb:


> Hm, wird die Sea Sonic G-Serie gerade abverkauft? Das G-450 ist mit 55€ zur Zeit ja extrem günstig. Das G-550 ist mit knapp über 70€ auch nicht schlecht. Kabelmanagement bei der Effizienz zum gleichen Preis kann jedenfalls derzeit kein anderes Netzteil bieten.
> 
> Vielleicht wurde aber auch nur der Preis an den Umrechnungskurs vom Euro angeglichen..


Jupp, der Nachfolger kommt ja schon.





Dissi schrieb:


> Mal ne Zwischenfrage brauche für ein System bestehend aus GTX1060 und I5-3570k @ ~4 Ghz + Lüfter, Kram und Laufwerke ein Netzteil das möglichst günstig ist (ja ich weiß das hört man ungerne). Natürlich soll es kein China Böller sein braucht aber auch keine Extras wie Km oder Beleuchtung oder sowas. Was würdet ihr empfehlen schwanke momentan zwischen dem Corsair Vengeance 400 Watt und dem Cooler Master G450m. Reichen die 400 Watt vom Corsair wenn ich hochrechne dürften gute 50-100 Watt Puff vorhanden sein weil technisch ist es doch besser als das Cooler Master?
> 
> Ok das 400 Watt ist nicht bei Mindfactory zu nem guten Preis verfügbar allerdings das 500 Watt für knappe 5 € mehr als das Cooler Master lohnt sich der Aufpreis?


Da das recht sparsam ist, könnte man das G-450 von Deasonic nehmen, dass müsste hier leise bleiben, und wenn Hibble recht hat, sind 55€ top dafür


----------



## Sirthegoat (20. August 2017)

Hab die Serie seit dem 9ner nicht mehr auf dem Schirm gehabt taugen die was?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. August 2017)

Dissi die PP10 sind dc-dv ab 400w, also vollkommen ok, wobei das G-450 von Seasonic ggf. auch interessant ist, sofern einem Single-Rail was bringt


----------



## Sirthegoat (20. August 2017)

Naja das Seasonic wird aber 300 Watt ganz schön laut daher fliegt das aus der Auswahl raus bleibt also das Vengeance 500 Watt, das Cooler Master und das BeQuiet  Pure Power 10 500 Watt übrig, da Km wurst ist würde ich dann tatsächlich zum Pure Power raten weil das wahrscheinlich wieder leiser arbeitet?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. August 2017)

Du weißt aber schon, dass deine CFG selbst Prime plus Furmark keine 300w erreicht?
Ich hab das G550 hier, da muss ich mit 1366 schon gut OC betreiben, das zu schaffen


----------



## Sirthegoat (20. August 2017)

Jo klar aber das Netzteil soll ja für die nächsten 5 Jahre drin bleiben, wenn dann wieder ein Wechsel ansteht und mehr Geld für ne Grafikkarte vorhanden ist die mehr leistet möchte man denke ich trotzdem kein lautes Netzteil haben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. August 2017)

Ah, ok, dann hast du schon gut aufgeführt, wenn ein paar Euro mehr gehen, Cougars GX-S Serie ist auch gut und die Bitfenix Whisper M sollen auch gut sein.


----------



## Sirthegoat (20. August 2017)

Bin auch kein Freund vom sparen aber ist momentan eben wirklich eng bei ihm und die GTX670 macht Speicherprobleme. Das Bitfenix Wisper M habe ich auch schon öfter verbaut ist ein feines Netzteil. Beim Cougar stört mich das es zum gleichen Preis das  LX500 gibt was auch Km hat ist das technisch so viel schlechter?


----------



## YuT666 (20. August 2017)

Schon mal jemand ein NT von Zeck gehabt?

ZECKS POWER CO. , LTD.

Und ... war das Chieftec GPA-350S mal ein annehmbares NT?

Danke.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. August 2017)

Dissi ja, das LX ist deutlich hinten dran.


----------



## ebastler (20. August 2017)

Das LX ist eigentlich doch echt solide? Ripple sind gut, Kondensatoren sind okay, Spannungen bleiben sehr deutlich in den Normen (wenn sie auch etwas schwanken unter Last). Schutzschaltungen tun was sie sollen. Dazu ist es bis 400W leise. Halt nur Bronze, aber sonst...


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2017)

Wenn ich nicht irre ist die Verkabelung eher suboptimal.
Da würde ich eher das L10 nehmen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. August 2017)

Die einzigen Kritikpunkte die ich beim LX immer finde sind etwas lauter Lüfter unter Last (aber nicht störend) eben die Effizienz sonst eigentlich nichts dachte wenn man Modular für nicht zu viel Geld kaufen will wäre das ne Option.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. August 2017)

Ist es auch, das GX-S ist technisch aber besser, und ob man CM braucht, muss man eben selbst wissen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht irre ist die Verkabelung eher suboptimal.



Die SATA Kabel sind zum kotzen wenn man ein optisches Laufwerk in einem Midi Tower installiert hat.


----------



## YuT666 (23. August 2017)

Ich hole es nochmal hoch ...

Und wie schauts jetzt allgemein bei den NTs von Zeck aus?

Danke.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. August 2017)

hast du mal nen Link, oder irgendwas?


----------



## YuT666 (23. August 2017)

Wenige Posts vorher ...

ZECKS POWER CO. , LTD.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. August 2017)

Allein die Werte auf 12V bei ATX-Geräten ist n Graus. rechne doch mal deren Watt aus? 180W Max?
N witz für ein 450W Netzteil.


----------



## ebastler (23. August 2017)

Die Dinger wirken von den Specs richtig räudig 
90er Jahre Tech


----------



## YuT666 (23. August 2017)

Hatte vorher nie was von dem Hersteller gehört. Also hab ich nichts versäumt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. August 2017)

Dürfen die denn in der EU mit der geringen Effizienz überhaupt verkauft werden?


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2017)

YuT666 schrieb:


> Wenige Posts vorher ...
> 
> ZECKS POWER CO. , LTD.



Was soll man denn dazu sagen?
Wenn die 5 Volt Leitung 45 Ampere hat, ist das klar ein Zeichen dafür, dass sie technisch auf dem Niveau von Pentium 3 und 4 sind. Als man noch dicke 5 Volt Leitungen brauchte.
Also technisch 15 Jahre alt oder so. Da muss man kein Wort mehr verlieren.



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Dürfen die denn in der EU mit der geringen Effizienz überhaupt verkauft werden?



Ich denke nicht, dass es da Beschrängungen gibt. gibt ja heute noch genug Netzteile mit passiver PFC, die auch sehr bescheiden sind, was Effizienz angeht.
Die Dinger hier haben vielleicht 70% oder so.


----------



## Pu244 (23. August 2017)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Dürfen die denn in der EU mit der geringen Effizienz überhaupt verkauft werden?



Von der Effizienz her gibt es keine Beschränkung, zumindest im Einzelverkauf. Lediglich eine passive PFC müssen sie haben (soweit ich weiß Leistungsfaktor 0,6 und besser), zumindest wenn sie 75W und mehr Leistung liefern.

Anders sieht es bei Fertig PCs aus, da gelten andere Richtlinien, früher galt da mal etwas, das etwa 80+ Bronze  entsprach. Heute haben sie, meines Wissens, etwas angezogen, es wird alle paar Jahre verschärft. Das ganze gilt allerdings nicht, wenn der PC 16GB RAM, 5 Kerne, ein 1000W Netzteil, Grakas mit einer gesamten Speicherbandbreite von 320GB/sec oder mehr, hat. Schon einer dieser Punkte reicht aus und der PC fällt unter die Ausnahmeregelung und man darf verbauen was man will (lediglich die passive PFC ist weiterhin Pflicht).

Dann ist der Punkt, dass der ganze alte Müll ja oft seine Nennleistung nicht erreicht und damit unter Betrug fällt, das darf dann auch nicht verkauft werden.

Aber in allen der Fälle gilt:
Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.


----------



## pope82 (25. August 2017)

warum wird eigentlich selten super flower empfohlen? 
hab mir jetzt mal das leadex 2 plus gold 850 watt in weiß bestellt. passt optisch gut in mein system und sieht technisch einwandfrei aus, der ein oder andere test war auch rundweg positiv.
übersehe ich irgendwas?


----------



## ebastler (25. August 2017)

Mir ist das Leadex 2 zu laut... Technisch super, Verarbeitung ist genial, optisch sehr hübsch. Aber eben nicht wirklich leise wie ich finde. Sobald der Lüfter einsetzt nervt er tierisch.


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2017)

pope82 schrieb:


> warum wird eigentlich selten super flower empfohlen?
> hab mir jetzt mal das leadex 2 plus gold 850 watt in weiß bestellt. passt optisch gut in mein system und sieht technisch einwandfrei aus, der ein oder andere test war auch rundweg positiv.
> übersehe ich irgendwas?



Da Leadex 1 war noch i.O. bei der Lautstärke, beim 2er haben sie es verkackt. Mal sehen, wann das 3er kommt.


----------



## pope82 (25. August 2017)

hattes du selbst eins? auch die lautstärke wurde in den tests positiv bewertet. naja, morgen seh ichs ja selbst...


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2017)

Ich kenne das Leadex 1 persönlich. Das Leadex 2 kenne ich von Tests.
Sobald der Lüfter anläuft, wird es hörbar. Echt komisch.


----------



## pope82 (25. August 2017)

naja, hörbar heisst ja nicht gleich: die habens verkackt 
ich bin auf jedenfall gespannt auf morgen...


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2017)

Im Vergleich zum Vorgänger schlechter werden ist für mich es verkackt haben.


----------



## pope82 (25. August 2017)

mag sein, wenn es aber für mich leise genug sein sollte, wäre mir egal, ob der vorgänger vllt noch leiser war.


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2017)

Ja klar, aber du verstehst, wieso ich das mit dem Verkackt sage, oder?
Wenn du zufrieden bist, ist alles i.O.
Sag auf jeden Fall bescheid. 
Mich würde nur interessieren, wozu du 850 Watt brauchst?


----------



## pope82 (25. August 2017)

naja, brauchen ist übertrieben. mein 500 watt be quiet sp 10 reicht aktuell schon aus. 
eigentlich habe ich aus ästhetischen gründen nach einem weißen 650-750 watt-netzteil gesucht, aber da ich  mittelfristig vor habe mir was dickeres anzuschaffen, sprich threadripper oder skylake x, dachte ich mir "scheiß drauf, das 850 kostet nur 15€ mehr". wer weiß , was ich in zukunft noch vor habe....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. August 2017)

Die 5,25“ Dual Slot Microwelle


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2017)

Ja, weiße Netzteil sind eher selten, da muss man nehmen, was da ist.


----------



## ebastler (26. August 2017)

Ich hab das Leadex 2 rumliegen... Mir zu laut.


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich hab das Leadex 2 rumliegen... Mir zu laut.



Ich kanns sogar hier hören.


----------



## ebastler (26. August 2017)

Hatte gehofft das Leadex als guten Übergang nehmen zu können während ich mein HCP sleeve... Wird wohl eher das Whisper M 550 werden und ich gehe etwas mit dem CPU OC runter. Angenehmer.


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2017)

Ich warte auf die Reviews vom E11. Da geht BeQuiet ja jetzt auch auf 1000 Watt hoch.
Mal sehen, was die reißen und ob man dann die P11 nicht mehr braucht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. August 2017)

Die P11 werden ka wohl irgendwann vom P12 abgelöst, dann dürften die erst bei 750w anfangen, oder so, wäre ja auch gut, oder?


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2017)

Ja, aber das P12 ist nicht angekündigt.
Bedeutet also, dass das E11 das P11 überflüssig macht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. August 2017)

Werden wir sehen, wahrscheinlich zumindest im Bereich 550-750W, der Unterschied ab dem 850W könnte wieder anders ausfallen.


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2017)

Ja, mal abwarten, wie die Reviews ausfallen.
Technisch betrachtet scheint das P11 aber schon überflüssig zu werden. Daher gehe ich auch davon aus, dass 2018 das P12 kommen wird.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. August 2017)

Da widerspreche ich dir mal nicht wirklich, einzig die nur minimal wirklich interessanten Features wie Lüftersteuerung und OC Key könnten für sehr wenige interessant sein.


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2017)

Ich weiß nicht -- ob das wirklich jemanden interessiert?
Gibt ja keine Statistik, welcher User wirklich mal den OC Key nutzt.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (26. August 2017)

Hauptgrund für ein DPP12 wäre, dass es das Potential hat die Kaufberatung deutlich zu vereinfachen. Also angenommen, BQ setzt auch dort das WireFree-Design vom SP11 ein und kümmert sich um die Punkte Schrumpfung auf Standard-Maße, sinnvollere Kabel, Mythic-VoltageRegulation sowie Titanium-Effizienz. (jenseits Titanium wäre natürlich besser) Dann gäbe es endlich mal eine echte NoBrainer-Empfehlung im Netzteilbereich... 
...genug geträumt, das wird eh nichts. Außer WireFree und vielleicht einen Tacken von jedem der anderen Punkten wird sich da nichts tun. Den erhofften Sprung wird es nicht geben und wir müssen uns nach wie vor mit dem leidigen Thema DPP vs. SPT herumschlagen.


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2017)

Da das E11 bei Gold bleibt, wird das P12 vermutlich bei Platin bleiben. Titan ist recht teuer. Sieht man ja gut, was das Seasonic Prime kostet.
Voll Modular wird sicher auch beim P12 kommen. Was die Technik angeht, muss man abwarten, ob das P12 auch eine eigene Plattform bekommt oder ob eben die E11 Plattform auf Platin aufgebohrt wird.
Mal abwarten -- ist ja nur Spekulation.


----------



## pope82 (29. August 2017)

also ich hab heute mal mein neues leadex 2 plus gold eingebaut. optisch natürlich mega, wenn man ein schwarz-weißes system hat.
lautstärke ist nich so toll wie beispielsweise bei meinem alten be-quiet, das ja im prinzip komplett lautlos war.
aber störend find ichs nicht. denke eh , dass das für die meisten leute nicht ins gewicht fallen wird, denn ich hörs auch nur deshalb, weil mein pc ansonsten komplett silent ist, wegen komplett custom wakü.
Zudem ist es "open air". wenn mans in ein geschlossenes gehäuse baut, hört mans denke ich garnicht.

und ja, ich weiss, ich muss die kabel noch schöner verlegen bzw. austauschen ....


----------



## gorgeous188 (29. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Unter 10% sind Netzteile aber recht ineffizient.



Ich hoffe, ich muss mein P11 550W nicht entsorgen, wenn ich es (wie stellenweise schon geschehen) nur mit der iGPU eines i5 für Youtube verwende


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (29. August 2017)

SFX-L-Netzteile im Test: be quiet! und FSP mit Alternativen zur Referenz - ComputerBase
Hmm, das SFX L Power 500W	schneidet besser ab als von mir erwartet, der Verzicht auf einen SilentWing rächt sich aber dennoch!


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2017)

pope82 schrieb:


> also ich hab heute mal mein neues leadex 2 plus gold eingebaut. optisch natürlich mega, wenn man ein schwarz-weißes system hat.
> lautstärke ist nich so toll wie beispielsweise bei meinem alten be-quiet, das ja im prinzip komplett lautlos war.
> aber störend find ichs nicht. denke eh , dass das für die meisten leute nicht ins gewicht fallen wird, denn ich hörs auch nur deshalb, weil mein pc ansonsten komplett silent ist, wegen komplett custom wakü.
> Zudem ist es "open air". wenn mans in ein geschlossenes gehäuse baut, hört mans denke ich garnicht.
> ...



für den Preis erwarte ich Lautlosigkeit in allen Lebenslagen.
Hast du leider nicht. Von daher musst du eben ein Kompromiss eingehen. So ist das eben.



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich muss mein P11 550W nicht entsorgen, wenn ich es (wie stellenweise schon geschehen) nur mit der iGPU eines i5 für Youtube verwende



Ich würde es wegwerfen und mir ein schickes E11 mit 300 Watt kaufen. 



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> SFX-L-Netzteile im Test: be quiet! und FSP mit Alternativen zur Referenz - ComputerBase
> Hmm, das SFX L Power 500W	schneidet besser ab als von mir erwartet, der Verzicht auf einen SilentWing rächt sich aber dennoch!



Hab ich noch gar nicht gelesen. Die bauen da keinen silent Wings 3 ein?
Was ist denn da drin? Pure Wings?


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (29. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> (...)
> Hab ich noch gar nicht gelesen. Die bauen da keinen silent Wings 3 ein?
> Was ist denn da drin? Pure Wings?


Ne, ThirdParty.


----------



## gorgeous188 (29. August 2017)

Seite 2, erste Bildergallerie, Bild 9
Globe Fan Fluid Bearing
Die Lüfterblätter haben so gar nichts mit BQ zu tun.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. August 2017)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich muss mein P11 550W nicht entsorgen, wenn ich es (wie stellenweise schon geschehen) nur mit der iGPU eines i5 für Youtube verwende



Ganz schnell wegwerfen und ein CoolerMaster V550 holen, das ist effizient untenrum 
Ich bring dir nachher meine Elektroschrott-Tonne vorbei 

*auf dem Rückweg bei Cooler Master noch schnell den Umschlag abholen*


----------



## gorgeous188 (29. August 2017)

Ich habs befürchtet


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (29. August 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ganz schnell wegwerfen udn ein CoolerMaster V550 holen, das ist effizient untenrum
> Ich bring dir nachher meine Elektroschrott-Tonne vorbei
> 
> *auf dem Rückweg bei Cooler Master noch schnell den Umschlag abholen*


Wären CoolerMaster VW, dann würden sie so etwas Umweltprämie nennen...
...und das ganze auch auf ein *MasterWatt Lite *gewähren.


----------



## gorgeous188 (29. August 2017)

Nur gut, dass ich inzwischen wieder eine Grafikkarte im Rechner habe. Damit das P11 endlich wieder was zu tun hat


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. August 2017)

nein, eben nicht, bei VW gibts Prämien auch erst ab Golf, sprich unter einem V550 gibts keien Prämie, aber ein Master Watts ... für 1000€ gibt natürlich auch mal eben 100€ Prämie, wenn du dein altes Seasonic Prime Titanium abgibst


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (29. August 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> nein, eben nicht, bei VW gibts Prämien auch erst ab Golf, sprich unter einem V550 gibts keien Prämie, aber ein Master Watts ... für 1000€ gibt natürlich auch mal eben 100€ Prämie, wenn du dein altes Seasonic Prime Titanium abgibst


Stimmt. Wobei das MasterWatt ohne MIJ im Namen (also das recht sinnbefreite 400€-Teil) der noch bessere Kandidat wäre...


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (29. August 2017)

Aber genug gespaßt, zurück zum SFX L Power 500W: Listan hat hier mehrere Dinge immer noch nicht verstanden...


Netzteile, die dem Namen der Premium-Marke nicht würdig sind, sollten auch nicht unter diesem Namen erscheinen. Noch schlimmer, es nutzt ja noch nicht einmal einen BeQuiet-Lüfter, auch den Fehler konnte man schon mehrfach sehen, gerade bei Listans Nischen-Netzteilen.
Wenn man an der direkten, offensichtlichen Konkurrenz (SF450) nicht vorbei kommt, sollte das Team zurück an den Konzepttisch oder das Projekt abgebrochen werden. Eine Nische muss man entweder nicht besetzen oder dominieren. (wobei sich hier wirklich alles auf den Lüfter zuspitzt; wäre das ein SilentWings, hätte das NT zwar immer noch im Direktvergleich Schwächen, aber einen Award)
Völlig unrealistische UVPs (109 vs. 89 Straße, und selbst das ist zu viel!) sind ein unnötiger Formfehler!


----------



## pope82 (29. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> für den Preis erwarte ich Lautlosigkeit in allen Lebenslagen.
> Hast du leider nicht. Von daher musst du eben ein Kompromiss eingehen. So ist das eben.



ach, ich bin zufrieden und werdsd behalten.  optisch so wie ich wollte, technisch sehr gut und leistungsmäßig das , was ich zukünftig brauche. 
das minimale geräusch stört mich nicht. muss jeder selbst wissen, für mich ist es genau was ich gesucht hab.


----------



## Philipus II (29. August 2017)

1 und 2 sehe ich ähnlich, 3 nicht. Der USD/EUR ist relativ frisch auf 1,20 gestiegen. Netzteile werden zu 100% in USD gehandelt. Die UVP vorsichtig anzusetzen ist bei volatilen Wechselkursen sinnvoll, um Anpassungen des Wechselkurses nicht direkt in die Preisempfehlung übernehmen zu müssen. Händler, die nicht so scharf wie Mindfactory kalkulieren, würden das Produkt zudem nicht listen, wenn die UVP zu nahe am Bestpreis liegt. Händler listen Produkt in der Regel einfach nicht, wenn ihr Verkaufspreis basierend auf dem aktuellen Einkaufspreis oberhalb der UVP liegen würde, weil es dann negatives Feedback vom Kunden gibt. Eine höhere UVP steigert damit die Marktpräsenz, vor allem im stationären Handel.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (29. August 2017)

Philipus II schrieb:


> 1 und 2 sehe ich ähnlich, 3 nicht. Der USD/EUR ist relativ frisch auf 1,20 gestiegen. Netzteile werden zu 100% in USD gehandelt. Die UVP vorsichtig anzusetzen ist bei volatilen Wechselkursen sinnvoll, um Anpassungen des Wechselkurses nicht direkt in die Preisempfehlung übernehmen zu müssen. Händler, die nicht so scharf wie Mindfactory kalkulieren, würden das Produkt zudem nicht listen, wenn die UVP zu nahe am Bestpreis liegt. Händler listen Produkt in der Regel einfach nicht, wenn ihr Verkaufspreis basierend auf dem aktuellen Einkaufspreis oberhalb der UVP liegen würde, weil es dann negatives Feedback vom Kunden gibt. Eine höhere UVP steigert damit die Marktpräsenz, vor allem im stationären Handel.


Okay, danke für die Erklärung, das hört sich sinnig an. Allerdings stellt sich die Frage nach der UVP für den $-Markt, Straßenpreis bei Newegg sind übrigens 100$.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. September 2017)

Die ewige Diskussion wie wichtig nun Lautstärke bei einem (sehr teuren) Netzteil ist 
Seasonic Prime Titanium Fanless 600 W - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2017)

Ja, ist bekannt. Sollte schon im Frühsommer kommen oder so.
Vermutlich hat Seasonic Probleme mit der Fertigung. Elektrogeräusche oder so. Keine Ahnung.
Wird vermutlich aber sowieso viel zu teuer werden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. September 2017)

Ich war mal so frei auch was zu schreiben


----------



## Pu244 (5. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, ist bekannt. Sollte schon im Frühsommer kommen oder so.
> Vermutlich hat Seasonic Probleme mit der Fertigung. Elektrogeräusche oder so. Keine Ahnung.
> Wird vermutlich aber sowieso viel zu teuer werden.



Im Moment 260€, also etwas über 100€ Aufpreis gegenüber dem belüfteten 650W Modell. Sie wissen eben, dass sie das beste Produkt auf dem Markt haben und verlangen entsprechend viel, bleibt zu hoffen, dass sich das mit breiterer Verfügbarkeit zumindest etwas gibt.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Im Moment 260€, also etwas über 100€ Aufpreis gegenüber dem belüfteten 650W Modell. Sie wissen eben, dass sie das beste Produkt auf dem Markt haben und verlangen entsprechend viel, bleibt zu hoffen, dass sich das mit breiterer Verfügbarkeit zumindest etwas gibt.



Das würde ich nicht sehen. Die Fertigung ist eben noch teurer als bei der Fan Version.
Fanless kostet eben. Da musst du eben auf jeden Kleinkram achten.


----------



## Pu244 (5. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht sehen. Die Fertigung ist eben noch teurer als bei der Fan Version.
> Fanless kostet eben. Da musst du eben auf jeden Kleinkram achten.



Aber keine 110€ zusätzlich, zumal das Prime schon sowieso zu den teureren Netzteilen gehört. Die wissen, dass sie auf dem Markt die einzigen sind und fordern dementsprechende Preise, wer 600W passiv und Titanium möchte, der kommt um Seasonic nicht herum. Superflower bietet seit etwa 5 Jahren ein passives 500W Platinum Netzteil an, das man auch mit 600W belasten kann, allerdings arbeitet es dann nur nach dem Goldstandard, zwei Klassen unter dem Seasonic, dafür kostet es nur etwas mehr als die Hälfte

Es wäre durchaus vernünftig sich, statt dem 600W Titanium Fanless, einfach gleich das 1000W semipassive Prime zu kaufen. Dann zahlt man zwar 30€ mehr, hat jedoch 500W passiv und nochmal 500W belüftete Reserve obendrauf.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2017)

Na ja, Es liegt auch an der Masse.
Fanles kauft praktisch niemand. Du hast also eine teure Fertigung und kaum Absatz. Daher steigt der Preis in der Fertigung, bzw. du musst einen höheren Preis ansetzen um das wieder rein zu kriegen.
Im Prinzip ist das so als wenn du ein 300 Watt Platin Netzteil aufm Markt bringst. Das kostet am Ende so viel wie ein 500 Watt Platin Netzteil und daher kauft es niemand.


----------



## tsd560ti (6. September 2017)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das 1000Watt semi-passiv Prime auch wiederum zirpt, weil es dann eben "günstiger" als ein Fanless gefertigt ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. September 2017)

Wobei dass eben abhängig vom gesamten System ist. Ggf. ließe sich das mit CAPs in den Kabeln reduzieren/unhörbar machen.


----------



## X3N05 (6. September 2017)

Moin Moin! 
Eine Frage zu einem System mit 980 Ti im SLI. Ein vergleichbares System wie das in meiner Signatur aber das mit mit SLI. 
Wenn ich mir die meisten Tests so ansehe, dann sollte mindestens ein 700W NT her, damit es nicht permanent auf dem letzten Loch pfeift. 
Nun habe ich Mal geschaut und mit der Leistungsklasse habe ich mich bislang nicht beschäftigen müssen, daher tue ich mich sehr schwer. 
Nachdem ich in den ein oder anderen Test geschaut habe, kommen folgende Netzteile in Frage:

Corsair RMi Series RM850i 850W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
beQuiet Straight Power 10 700W
beQuiet Straight Power 10 800W CM

Die wichtigste Anforderung neben der Leistung ist die Lautstärke. Das NT sollte nicht aus dem System rauszuhören sein. Zusatzinformation: das System ist komplett wassergekühlt und nahezu lautlos. 
Und es sollte gleichzeitig so günstig sein wie möglich. 
Was mich am 700W Straight Power reizt ist, dass es nicht modular ist. Ich finde es viel ästhetischer wenn alle Kabel in einem Strang aus dem NT kommen. Das halbmodulare 800W Straight Power ist mir daher am unattraktivsten. Beim vollmodularen Corsair kann man wenigstens alles selbst sleeven. 

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe!


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (6. September 2017)

P11 850W oder P11 550W, sollte auch ausreichen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. September 2017)

550w mit zwei 980Ti? Nein, das reicht dann doch nicht.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (6. September 2017)

Saufen die echt soviel? Hier lese ich immer, dass man nur bei AMD nen Kraftwerk brauch und Nvidia Karten sogar Strom produzieren


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2017)

Also meine alte 980 Ti hat Power Max rund 300 Watt gezogen, wenn man die hochgezogen hat.
Sind bei zwei karten dann 600 Watt. Dazu 150 Watt für CPU und so und dann hast du 750 Watt.
Ich würde auch das 850er P11 nehmen.


----------



## tsd560ti (6. September 2017)

Zwei 970er ging so gerade an einem P11/550, aber dann auch schon mit nen bisschen Überlast bei künstlicher Auslastung.   -Aber eine 970 ist ja auch nur ne halbe 980Ti  


Mit nem 4Kerner könnten 750 noch reichen, ansonsten eher 850.


----------



## X3N05 (6. September 2017)

Das P11 ist halt leider noch ne ganze Ecke teurer. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Corsair? Oder mangelt es bei dem an irgendwelchen Schaltungen oder sonst was?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. September 2017)

Hm, vielleicht das Whisper M 850?
Oder auf das E11 warten.


----------



## Philipus II (6. September 2017)

Corsair HXi, P11 oder Whisper M 850W sind optimal. Weniger Watt würde ich persönlich für das SLI-Gespann nicht nehmen, denn wer SLI nutzt maximiert wohl auch das Powertarget und übertaktet. Wer Stromsparen baut kein SLI auf.


----------



## poiu (6. September 2017)

Von denn neuen Vollmodularen Netzteilen gehört?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. September 2017)

Obs was taugt?


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Obs was taugt?



Einfach mal nachlesen. 
Chieftec Proton im Test - günstiges vollmodulares Netzteil


----------



## X3N05 (6. September 2017)

Da das ganze keine Eile hat werde ich wohl auf die Straight Power 11 Serie warten. Da weiss man immer was man hat. Und man hat viel


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (7. September 2017)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Saufen die echt soviel? Hier lese ich immer, dass man nur bei AMD nen Kraftwerk brauch und Nvidia Karten sogar Strom produzieren


Ähmm, 250Watt (das PowerTarget einer 980Ti) *2 ist jetzt keine schwierige Rechnung, oder? 

980Ti SLI ist heutzutage natürliche eine schwachsinnige Kombi, die möglichst schnell (in ZWEI Auktionen bzw. Verkaufsangeboten!) verkauft und durch eine aktuelle Karte ab 1080 ersetzt werden sollte. Oder, falls so viel Performance gar noch nicht gewünscht (hahaha!) ist, dann kann man natürlich auch bloß eine einzeln weiter betreiben. Dann kann auch zur 550W-Variante des Netzteils gegriffen werden.


X3N05 schrieb:


> Da das ganze keine Eile hat werde ich wohl auf die Straight Power 11 Serie warten. Da weiss man immer was man hat. Und man hat viel


 Das ist eh keine schlechte Idee---nur wenn dann auch das P12 für nen halbes Jahr später angekündigt wird und endgeil klingt (bzw. eben so, als würde es gar nicht hörbar klingen... ), dann besteht das Risiko des weiterwartens. (ich würde trotzdem zum Warten raten!)


----------



## NuVirus (8. September 2017)

Sehe ich auch so lieber dann die 2 980ti verkaufen da man noch ganz ordentlich etwas bekommt und 1 1080ti holen finde die 6GB etwas wenig für 2 Karten außer man hat nen speziellen Einsatzzweck der 2 Karten perfekt nutzen kann.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. September 2017)

Ich hätte einen, der auch 4 Karten und mehr perfekt nutzt, allerdings dürfen die dann keine Stromschleudern sein


----------



## gorgeous188 (12. September 2017)

Also 4x GT 1030?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. September 2017)

Nein, 4 gtx 1060 oder 1070 wären wohl ok.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. September 2017)

Die Finger brauchen ja nix. Mein gesamtes System braucht mit 1080 ja kaum 220W.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. September 2017)

Eben


----------



## Jolly91 (13. September 2017)

Mein Seasoinc X-750km³ macht glaube ich so langsam Schwach. Es ist vom 12/2013 und auf der 12V Leitung habe ich bei Vollauslastung (Prime 95 v.29.1 + Unigine Superposition) des X79 Systems 11,808v. Es handelt sich dabei um einen i7-3930K @ 4,0Ghz 190W - 1,25v und eine EVGA GTX 980Ti @ 1.400/3.780mhz 250W - 1,15v. Ich sah mir mal das Bild vom 12/2015 an wo ich den i7-3930K (hat den i7-3820 ersetzt) verbaute und die GTX 780 Ti @ 300W + 190W @ i7-3930K - 4,2Ghz auslastete. Da lag die max. Voltage bei 12,096v und die min. bei 12,00V.

Hat jemand eine Idee, die Garantie beträgt glaube ich 7 Jahre.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. September 2017)

Das dürfte leider innerhalb der Toleranz  sein.


----------



## Jolly91 (13. September 2017)

Ja, vielleicht geht´s ja irgendwann ganz in Richtung 11V, ich hab hier eh ein Vollaluminium Gehäuse, da kann eh nicht viel abfackeln.


----------



## tsd560ti (13. September 2017)

Könnte auch genauso gut sein, dass die Sensoren vom uralten Board langsam ungenau werden,  ich würde auf jeden Fall mal vorher mit nem Multimeter messen, wenn du (sichere) Messpunkte findest.

Wenn die Werte unter Vollast wirklich niedrig sind kann man Seasonic ja kontaktieren,   wobei 11,8Volt ja noch weit innerhalb der Spezifikation liegen.


----------



## Philipus II (13. September 2017)

Ich trau diesen Mainboard-Auslesewerten einfach null. Jedes Baumarkt-Multimeter für 10 Euro ist vertrauenswürdiger.


----------



## onlygaming (13. September 2017)

Wird das Straight Power 11 zu Release Flächendeckend verfügbar sein? (Hab keine Erfahrung mit NT Releases) Oder könnte dies ähnlich ablaufen wie bei Vega? 

Mein L8 möchte nämlich raus^^


----------



## Esinger (13. September 2017)

hier noch was zum testen  neues von inter tech   Inter-Tech Sama HTX-650-B7 Armor 650W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Inter-Tech Sama HTX-750-B7 Armor 750W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Inter-Tech Sama FTX-1200-1 Forza 1200W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Inter-Tech Sama HTX-550-B7 Armor 550W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
der hersteller verspricht dctodc hochwertige elkos von lg oder chemi cons 24/7


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. September 2017)

Gehört Sama jetzt zu Inter-Tech?


----------



## Esinger (14. September 2017)

ist halt die frage ob das intertech sama model echt der OEM sama ist das weiß ich leider nicht
naja wehre immerhin ne Steigerung von intertech


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Wird das Straight Power 11 zu Release Flächendeckend verfügbar sein? (Hab keine Erfahrung mit NT Releases) Oder könnte dies ähnlich ablaufen wie bei Vega?
> 
> Mein L8 möchte nämlich raus^^



Wenns kommt, kriegst du es aus. Nicht lieferbar gibt es da nicht.
Die Frage ist nur, wann es kommt -- ich schätze mal Anfang 2018.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (14. September 2017)

Bis es digital wird, und sich damit ne Kryptowährung schürfen lässt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. September 2017)

PWC, genau


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. September 2017)

Die Geräte sehen prinzipiell okay aus aber der Nachgeschmack von Intertech bleibt. Wobei man ja auch LC öfter eine Chance gegeben hat und das nicht soooo falsch war. Aber der Lüfter wirkt in dem Gehäuse einfach verloren.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2017)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Die Geräte sehen prinzipiell okay aus aber der Nachgeschmack von Intertech bleibt. Wobei man ja auch LC öfter eine Chance gegeben hat und das nicht soooo falsch war. Aber der Lüfter wirkt in dem Gehäuse einfach verloren.



Das LC Power Gold ist ja an der Chroma explodiert. Von daher immer vorsichtig sein.
Ich warte da auf verlässliche Reviews bevor ich da was empfehlen würde.
Ist sowieso schwer, die Hersteller zu schlagen, die schon vorne liegen. Da muss man schon echt gut sein.


----------



## gorgeous188 (14. September 2017)

Was aber auch eine ganze Weile gedauert hat. Über einige Monate wurde das LC Gold hier als echter Geheimtipp empfohlen. Bis sich ein Exemplar sehr lautstark verabschiedet hat.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2017)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Was aber auch eine ganze Weile gedauert hat. Über einige Monate wurde das LC Gold hier als echter Geheimtipp empfohlen. Bis sich ein Exemplar sich sehr lautstark verabschiedet hat.



Ja, weils niemand an der Chroma getestet hat.
Das ist ja eben das Problem mit dem Reviews. Die meisten sind inzwischen nur noch Werbefyler.


----------



## gorgeous188 (14. September 2017)

Mein LC Gold befeuert inzwischen einen i7  Heizwell und eine GTX 1050 Ti, da kann relativ wenig passieren


----------



## Philipus II (14. September 2017)

Streng genommen waren es zwei Exemplare. Nämlich zwei von meinen zwei LC Gold, an exakt der gleichen Stelle im Ablauf. 

Schaut so aus als wäre Inter-Tech jetzt Distributor für Sama in Deutschland. Ob die Netzteile was können werden Tests schon zeigen. Ich habe die Fabrik noch nicht gesehen, daher kann ich nicht sagen ob die was können oder nur basteln.


----------



## ebastler (14. September 2017)

Ich habe immer das 6560GP3 silber empfohlen und tu das bis heute wenn der Preis gut ist. Schaltet zuverlässig bei 650-700W ab und ist dabei noch leise und kühl.

Bis auf die "meh" elkos von Elite n sehr solides Gerät.


----------



## poiu (14. September 2017)

die GP3 sind auch ok schalten etwas zuspät ab aber ok^^

@Philipus II du meisnt da gibt es muster 

@gorgeous188

wobei das danach auch übertrieben war, die GP4 waren nicht so übel das man in panik geraten muss xD


----------



## onlygaming (14. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenns kommt, kriegst du es aus. Nicht lieferbar gibt es da nicht.
> Die Frage ist nur, wann es kommt -- ich schätze mal Anfang 2018.



Okay vielen dank für deine Antwort  

Dann muss das L8 bis dahin noch durchhalten xD Wird schon nicht um die Ohren fliegen, und wenns die Platten sind, eine verabschiedet sich eh grade  (Ironie AN)


----------



## ebastler (15. September 2017)

poiu schrieb:


> die GP3 sind auch ok schalten etwas zuspät ab aber ok^^
> 
> @Philipus II du meisnt da gibt es muster
> 
> ...


GP4 und GP3 Silber hatten wohl die identische Bestückung, oder? Ich dachte das GP4 habe halt ne modulare Platine drin und ein Relais zum Brücken des Heißleiters (die einzigen Unterschiede zwischen CSM und GP3 Silber, also 1:1 n CSM).

Hatte noch kein GP4 in der Hand.


----------



## thoast3 (15. September 2017)

Das GP3 (mit 460 Watt) ist für mich sehr interessant, da ich es in meinem 2.-PC (AMD FX-6100 + HD 7870 GHz) verbauen will. Da spricht also nicht wirklich etwas gegen, oder?


----------



## ebastler (15. September 2017)

GP3 nur als Silber - die Bronze Modelle sind Käse. Wenn du das 460er als Silber findest, geht klar. Ich wusste nicht dass es das gab um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## thoast3 (16. September 2017)

Scheint es zu geben: LC-Power Silent Giant LC6460GP3 Green Power 460W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. September 2017)

Schon, aber vergleiche mal die EANs von Geizhals und beim händler, früher war quasi nirgendwo das Silber zu kaufen.


----------



## Pu244 (17. September 2017)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee, die Garantie beträgt glaube ich 7 Jahre.



5 Jahre bei den Seasonic X, die 7 Jahre wurden dann beim Platinum eingeführt und das Prime hat 10 und dann 12 Jahre bekommen. Aber ohne Gewähr, informiere dich lieber bei Seasonic, die können dir genaueres sagen, insbesonders wann es ein Garantiefall ist.

Vorher würde ich die Spannungen allerdings noch an einem Molexanschluß messen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (27. September 2017)

Was hat es eigentlich mit "japanischen Kondensatoren" auf sich. Man bekommt dieses Schlagwort quasi bei jedem Netzteil um die Ohren gehauen. Macht es einen Unterschied zu herkömmlichen Kondensatoren?


----------



## ebastler (27. September 2017)

Naja, Japaner machen halt die Besten... Nur gibt es auch schlechte aus Japan und gute aus China, weshalb das Schlagwort alleine Recht wenig aussagt.


----------



## Olstyle (27. September 2017)

Ist ein Marketing Überbleibsel aus alten Problem mit Elkos aus dem restlichen Asiatischen Raum welche die Specs nicht einhielten:
Lebensdauer-Probleme von Low-ESR-Elkos | c't Magazin
Heute macht Japan oder nicht quasi keinen Unterschied aus, da eben auch die Anderen mittlerweile Spezifikationsgetreu fertigen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. September 2017)

Ich habe doch bereits gesagt, dass die Herkunft vollkommen egal ist. Wichtig sind Spezifikationen, die dann auch eingehalten werden sollten (was aber bei Teapo oder so keinerlei Problem darstellen sollte). Die Herkunft ist nur vielen Leuten der Seasonic - bester Fertiger / EVGA /Seasonic / Corsair Netzteile sind generell gut - Fraktion wichtig.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2017)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Die Herkunft ist nur vielen Leuten der Seasonic - bester Fertiger / EVGA /Seasonic / Corsair Netzteile sind generell gut - Fraktion wichtig.



Die kommen ja jetzt mit den 10 Jahren Garantie und mehr.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. September 2017)

Und mit Semipassiv


----------



## moreply (29. September 2017)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Und mit Semipassiv



Pah Semipassiv. Musst es machen wie Linus von LTT. Der verbaut ein 1000w Rmi nur damit der Lüfter nie anspringt... 

Ist eigentlich schon was zum DPP12 bekannt?


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2017)

moreply schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich schon was zum DPP12 bekannt?



Nö, vielleicht nächstes Jahr.


----------



## moreply (29. September 2017)

Dann wird es wohl wieder ein DDP11. 

Was denkt ihr reicht ein 550w P11 für einen Ryzen 1700 + Vega 64(OC). Mein System mit FX 8350(OC)+Vega64(OC) packt es nämlich nicht mehr.

Wäre jetzt also die frage ob ich so oder so ein neues brauche oder ob das mit dem Ryzen noch hinhaut.


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2017)

Was willst du mit der großen Vega?
Die ist Crap. Mehr nicht. Kauf dir eine 1080 Ti und gut.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. September 2017)

Kommt drauf an, für Mining ist die Vega besser.


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2017)

Bei der Leistungsaufnahme musst du aber schon sehr gut handhaben, bis du da Gewinn machst.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. September 2017)

ETH läuft über VRAM, da kannst die GPU untertakten, bei ZEC kannst AMD vergessen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. September 2017)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Was hat es eigentlich mit "japanischen Kondensatoren" auf sich. Man bekommt dieses Schlagwort quasi bei jedem Netzteil um die Ohren gehauen. Macht es einen Unterschied zu herkömmlichen Kondensatoren?


Es waren einmal.... Heute ist es eher ein Werbemittel, als alles andere. Nachdem immer wieder Ausschuss, der für 6,50€ eingekauft wurde, umgelabelt auf den Markt kam, hat man nach massiven Problemen in der gesamten E-Branche strengere Standards festgelegt.

consumer/commercial < automotive < military/aerospace

So in etwas sind die Bauteile eingestuft.  Die heutigen "japanischen Kondensatoren" liegen zwischen Gruppe1/Gruppe2. Da am Ende immer Kosten und Nutzen stehen, dürfte die Wahl klar sein. 


moreply schrieb:


> Dann wird es wohl wieder ein DDP11.
> 
> Was denkt ihr reicht ein 550w P11 für einen Ryzen 1700 + Vega 64(OC). Mein System mit FX 8350(OC)+Vega64(OC) packt es nämlich nicht mehr.
> 
> Wäre jetzt also die frage ob ich so oder so ein neues brauche oder ob das mit dem Ryzen noch hinhaut.


Was verstehst du unter OC? Am Maximum oder darunter? Wie kühlst du deine Grafikkarte?
Zur Not kannst 650W nehmen, aber die 500er Modelle des DPP Serie sind "sehr" belastbar. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Was willst du mit der großen Vega?
> Die ist Crap. Mehr nicht. Kauf dir eine 1080 Ti und gut.






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (30. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was willst du mit der großen Vega?
> Die ist Crap. Mehr nicht. Kauf dir eine 1080 Ti und gut.


FreeSync-Monitor, würde ich mal tippen? Es gibt diverse Preis-Leistungs-Knaller, für die auf GSYNC-Seite einfach kein Gegenstück existiert.

BTW: Was ist eigentlich mit dem StraightPower11, weiß hier wer, ob das Oktober-Ziel erreicht oder gerissen werden wird?


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2017)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> BTW: Was ist eigentlich mit dem StraightPower11, weiß hier wer, ob das Oktober-Ziel erreicht oder gerissen werden wird?



Rechne mal mit 2018.


----------



## moreply (30. September 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter OC? Am Maximum oder darunter? Wie kühlst du deine Grafikkarte?
> Zur Not kannst 650W nehmen, aber die 500er Modelle des DPP Serie sind "sehr" belastbar.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



Das gesamte System ist Wassergekühlt. Leider nicht belastbar genug Aber sind das 550w und das 650w nicht baugleich? 




CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> FreeSync-Monitor, würde ich mal tippen? Es gibt diverse Preis-Leistungs-Knaller, für die auf GSYNC-Seite einfach kein Gegenstück existiert.



Der FreeSync steht schon in den Startlöchern 

@Threshold eine 1080ti kostet 715€ ne Vega 499€ in meinen Fall. Das sind auch mal eben 200€. Aber klar irgendwo hast du recht das die Vega sicher nicht das ist was viele erwartet haben.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (30. September 2017)

moreply schrieb:


> Dann wird es wohl wieder ein DDP11.
> 
> Was denkt ihr reicht ein 550w P11 für einen Ryzen 1700 + Vega 64(OC). Mein System mit FX 8350(OC)+Vega64(OC) packt es nämlich nicht mehr.
> 
> Wäre jetzt also die frage ob ich so oder so ein neues brauche oder ob das mit dem Ryzen noch hinhaut.


Der Ryzen 7 1700 ist ja ein relativer SweetSpot-Prozessor. Solange du nicht anfängst den auch zu übertakten, sollte es doch wohl locker reichen reichen. Weniger als ein 8350 OC wird er aber selbst mit OC sicher trotzdem ziehen. Mit effizientem Board geht vielleicht noch mehr.


----------



## moreply (30. September 2017)

iWebi schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon FreeSync... lieber 1080ti Power als auf sinnloses Spielzeug zu setzen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Sinnloses Spielzeug...

Sagt derjenige mit einem 1070 sli


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (30. September 2017)

iWebi schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon FreeSync... lieber 1080ti Power als auf sinnloses Spielzeug zu setzen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


Ich hoffe für dich, dass das Posting pure Ironie sein sollte. Selbst dann wäre es aber immer noch ein recht mieses Postings---sollte es ernst gemeint sein, dann wäre es wirklich einfach nur ein paar Schenkelklopfer wert. Ein User, mit 28-Lane-Prozessor auf X299 lässt darauf auch noch ein unlohnendes und obendrein gebremstes SLI aus SubTopTier-Karten laufen und will dann andere User über Spielzeug aufklären.


----------



## moreply (30. September 2017)

@CD Case Labs

Ich hab nur keinen bock mein System jetzt auseinander zu bauen und dann trotz Ryzen noch ein Netzteil zu brauchen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. September 2017)

Du meinst theoretisch.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2017)

moreply schrieb:


> @Threshold eine 1080ti kostet 715€ ne Vega 499€ in meinen Fall. Das sind auch mal eben 200€. Aber klar irgendwo hast du recht das die Vega sicher nicht das ist was viele erwartet haben.



Tja, eine 1080 reicht sogar aus. Vega ist ja nicht schneller.
Oder du nimmst die kleine Vega. Das wäre noch vertretbar.
AMD hat hier echt Murks abgeliefert -- das kann man sich einfach nicht schön saufen. Und dafür haben sie dann so lange gebraucht.


----------



## moreply (30. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, eine 1080 reicht sogar aus. Vega ist ja nicht schneller.
> Oder du nimmst die kleine Vega. Das wäre noch vertretbar.
> AMD hat hier echt Murks abgeliefert -- das kann man sich einfach nicht schön saufen. Und dafür haben sie dann so lange gebraucht.



Hast du vollkommen recht mit 

Trotzdem ich wollte ein DPP Kaufen damit du deinen monatlichen Umschlag bekommst   Und keine Grafikkarten Kaufberatung


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (30. September 2017)

moreply schrieb:


> Hast du vollkommen recht mit
> 
> Trotzdem ich wollte ein DPP Kaufen damit du deinen monatlichen Umschlag bekommst   Und keine Grafikkarten Kaufberatung


Ganz praktisch gedacht: Behalte doch einfach das DPP11, im Zweifelsfall betreibst du eben erstmal kein 1700er-OC und wenn du willst, dann holst du dir später mal ein DPP12 650W.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2017)

moreply schrieb:


> Hast du vollkommen recht mit
> 
> Trotzdem ich wollte ein DPP Kaufen damit du deinen monatlichen Umschlag bekommst   Und keine Grafikkarten Kaufberatung



Dann nimm das 850er Modell. Da ist der Umschlag dicker.


----------



## moreply (30. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann nimm das 850er Modell. Da ist der Umschlag dicker.



Ne


----------



## Nightmare09 (30. September 2017)

Ich habe kürzlich die Grafikkarte ausgetauscht und nun leuchten zwar die Mainboard-LEDs aber der PC bootet nicht. Die Fehlercodeanzeige des ASUS X99-A II zeigt dabei gar nichts an.
Wenn ich einen Überbrückungsstecker an den 24PIN ATX Stecker anschließe läuft der Lüfter des beQuiet Straight Power 10 500 CM (STRAIGHT POWER 10 | 500W CM leise premium Netzteile von be quiet!) nicht mal an.
Der Überbrückungsstecker selbst funktioniert, denn im Einsatz mit einem anderen (zum testen des PC leider viel zu schwachen) NT läuft der Lüfter direkt an.

Gehe ich Recht in der Annahme, dass das NT defekt ist?


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2017)

Das wirst du nur herausfinden, wenn du ein anderes Netzteil einbaust.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (30. September 2017)

@Nightmare09

Hast du neben den ÜS auch ein paar Lüfter als Last dran?
Bevor du dir ein neues NT holst, würd ich erstmal die Nullmethode testen, bzw läuft der PC ohne die Graka?


----------



## Pu244 (1. Oktober 2017)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Bevor du dir ein neues NT holst, würd ich erstmal die Nullmethode testen, bzw läuft der PC ohne die Graka?



Letzteres geht nur, wenn das Ding über eine IGP verfügt und ich kenne kein X99 Board, dass das hat.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Oktober 2017)

Das Board ist unschuldig, der Prozessor hat keine IGP.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (1. Oktober 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Letzteres geht nur, wenn das Ding über eine IGP verfügt und ich kenne kein X99 Board, dass das hat.



Und? Bei der Nullmethode hast du in den ersten Schritten auch keine GPU. Heißt also, bei nichtvorhandener igp kann man die Plattform entsorgen und sich eine mit igp zulegen, bzw Blind Ersatzteile dazukaufen?

Mit einer Soundausgabe, wie sie jedes MB seit den 2000er Jahren mittlerweile haben sollte, hätte man rausfindenkönnen, ob Windows bootet, oder ob der Rechner weiterhin kein Mucks macht. So hätte man sich schonmal das gesamte rausgefriemel des Boards aus dem Case und die Zerlegung in die Einzelteile sparen können


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Oktober 2017)

Wobei ich das rausschrauben in 5 Minuten durch hab, und sowieso immer mache, um Fehler durchs Case zu vermeiden.


----------



## Pu244 (1. Oktober 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das Board ist unschuldig, der Prozessor hat keine IGP.



Und dann muß man die IGP auf das Board klatschen, war sogar früher sehr weit verbreitet, bis Intel angefangen hat die IGP ab dem So 1156 in die CPU zu verlagern. Heute handhabt man das eigentlich nurnoch bei Serverboards so.



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Heißt also, bei nichtvorhandener igp kann man die Plattform entsorgen und sich eine mit igp zulegen, bzw Blind Ersatzteile dazukaufen?



Nein, es bedeutet dass man besser eine andere Graka reinsteckt um es zu testen.

Sich einen neuen PC zu kaufen ist natürlich die Universallösung für fast alle Hardwareprobleme (sofern sie nicht extern verursacht werden), leider ein wenig teuer.



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Mit einer Soundausgabe, wie sie jedes MB seit den 2000er Jahren mittlerweile haben sollte, hätte man rausfindenkönnen, ob Windows bootet, oder ob der Rechner weiterhin kein Mucks macht. So hätte man sich schonmal das gesamte rausgefriemel des Boards aus dem Case und die Zerlegung in die Einzelteile sparen können



Nach allem was ich weiß flötet einem das BIOS oder UEFI ersteinmal dass es gerne eine Graka hätte, gut, das ist dann auch eine Information, aber wenn man mit einer anderen Graka ordnungsgemäß booten kann, dann ist das wohl besser.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Oktober 2017)

Pu, das kenne ich zwar noch, ist aber heute nur noch im Serversegment gängig.


----------



## markus1612 (1. Oktober 2017)

iWebi schrieb:


> X16+x8 reicht zumindest um 10% über 1080ti zu sein xD
> 
> Und deutlich stärker als der AMD rotz.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Deine Postings sind genau so ein Rotz.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (1. Oktober 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Nach allem was ich weiß flötet einem das BIOS oder UEFI ersteinmal dass es gerne eine Graka hätte, [...]



Interessant. Das muss ich demnächst mal testen


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Oktober 2017)

Weiß jemand von euch, aus welchen Spannungen Sockel 479 Mainboards (ja die sind schon etwas betagter und selten, für den Pentium M) die CPU-Spannungsversorgung speisen? Beim Pentium 3 waren es noch 5V soweit ich weiß, beim P4 dann schon 12V mit dem zusätzlichen ATX-Stecker. So wirklich was dazu finden kann ich nicht, die Boards sind halt recht selten und genau auf der Schwelle zwischen den beiden Architekturen gewesen.

Wenn ich mal ein System mit so einer CPU gesehen habe, hatten diese meist recht potente 5V Schienen bei den Netzteilen, aber das muss ja nichts heißen (könnten ja P3 Überbleibsel gewesen sein). Vielleicht weiß von euch einer was. Im Handbuch des Boards finde ich leider auch nichts.


----------



## Nightmare09 (3. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das wirst du nur herausfinden, wenn du ein anderes Netzteil einbaust.



Das tat ich bereits aber auch damit bootet der PC nicht. Sobald ich den Startknopf drücke leuchtet die nicht bezeichnete LED auf, sonst passiert nichts.



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Hast du neben den ÜS auch ein paar Lüfter als Last dran?
> Bevor du dir ein neues NT holst, würd ich erstmal die Nullmethode testen, bzw läuft der PC ohne die Graka?





PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Und? Bei der Nullmethode hast du in den ersten Schritten auch keine GPU. Heißt also, bei nichtvorhandener igp kann man die Plattform entsorgen und sich eine mit igp zulegen, bzw Blind Ersatzteile dazukaufen?
> 
> Mit einer Soundausgabe, wie sie jedes MB seit den 2000er Jahren mittlerweile haben sollte, hätte man rausfindenkönnen, ob Windows bootet, oder ob der Rechner weiterhin kein Mucks macht. So hätte man sich schonmal das gesamte rausgefriemel des Boards aus dem Case und die Zerlegung in die Einzelteile sparen können



An dem Netzteil hängt eine SSD, HDD sowie ein Aquaero 6 mit diversen Lüftern sowie eine D5. Allerdings war für den Test nur noch die SSD angeschlossen und trotzdem startete der PC nicht.
Der PC läuft nicht ohne GPU und auch nicht mit einer ganz alten, anspruchslosen GPU (die nur Strom über den PCI-E Port bekommt). Auch ohne CPU bzw. in Minimalkonfiguration erfolgte kein Bootvorgang.
Im Sockel sind keine Pins verbogen o.ä.



Ich habe ein Thread zu exakt demselben Problem gefunden: X99-A II, unbekannte rote LED neben CPU leuchtet - ComputerBase Forum

Dort wird die unbekannte LED aufgrund eines Vergleichs mit anderen Asus X99-Mainbaords als "PLED" bezeichnet. Dies ist aber nicht zu verwechseln mit der "PWR-LED", diese leuchtet nur, wenn man versucht den PC ohne den zusätzlichen 8-Pin Stecker zu starten.

Ich habe das Mainboard an den Verkäufer zurückgeschickt und werde hoffentlich zeitnah ein Austauschmainbaord erhalten.

Dennoch vielen Dank für eure Anregungen und Tipps!


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch, aus welchen Spannungen Sockel 479 Mainboards (ja die sind schon etwas betagter und selten, für den Pentium M) die CPU-Spannungsversorgung speisen? Beim Pentium 3 waren es noch 5V soweit ich weiß, beim P4 dann schon 12V mit dem zusätzlichen ATX-Stecker. So wirklich was dazu finden kann ich nicht, die Boards sind halt recht selten und genau auf der Schwelle zwischen den beiden Architekturen gewesen.
> 
> Wenn ich mal ein System mit so einer CPU gesehen habe, hatten diese meist recht potente 5V Schienen bei den Netzteilen, aber das muss ja nichts heißen (könnten ja P3 Überbleibsel gewesen sein). Vielleicht weiß von euch einer was. Im Handbuch des Boards finde ich leider auch nichts.


479 ist quasi 478, nicht umsonst kann man die zum Teil aufeinander adaptieren.
Würde also 12V erwarten (!=wissen).


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Oktober 2017)

Ok, hatte ich mir fast gedacht. Dann muss ich mal schauen, ob mein FSP das schafft. 13A auf der 12V Leitung klingen zwar recht viel, aber davon sollen auch noch GPU und Monitor versorgt werden.

Ich war mir halt nicht ganz sicher, da das Board nur einen 20 Pin ATX Stecker hat, aber die Architektur ist da wohl sparsam genug. Die CPU-Versorgung ist auch nur zweiphasig.


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2017)

Geheime Quellen haben mir zwei neue Netzteil Reviews zugespielt. 
Das Seasonic Focus und das Enermax MaxTytan. 

Seasonic Focus Plus Gold im Test

Enermax MaxTytan im Test - Schönheit mit Titanium Effizienz


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Oktober 2017)

hm, beim Focus warte ich mal noch 3-5 user ab, die es auch nutzen, ich könnte wetten, es klackert wieder.


----------



## poiu (9. Oktober 2017)

das Focus mit 550W ist aktuell im Angebot

Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 550W (vollmodular, semi-passiv, DC-DC, 80+ Gold) fur 65,29€ [Rakuten] - mydealz.de


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2017)

Für den Preis super.
Blöd nur, wenn man es dann zu Seasonic schicken muss und das Austausch Modell auch und das danach auch.


----------



## poiu (9. Oktober 2017)

übertreibe doch nicht so extrem nur weil hier einige User Lüfter Kritisiert haben^^


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (9. Oktober 2017)

Das MaxTytan 800 liest sich gar nicht schlecht, schade, dass Enermax wie Seasonic bei den PrimeTitanium auch nicht auf Multirail setzen. Abseits dessen aber sehr attraktiv, der Aufpreis gegenüber einem PrimeTitanium 750/850 ist nicht groß, dafür muss man nur wenig an andereren Stellen einbüßen, erhält aber einen deutlich sinnigeren SemiPassiv-Modus. Es braucht aber natürlich auch noch weitere Tests, um das NT abschließend bewerten zu können. 

Sollten die aufzeigen, dass Lüfter und Elektronikgeräusche stimmen, wäre das Paket ja durchaus was.


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2017)

Der Preis haut dich so oder so aus den Socken.


----------



## gorgeous188 (10. Oktober 2017)

Ist das Focus Gold 550 dann eine Alternative vom Straight Power?
So langsam wird mir BeQuiet echt zu langweilig, und Single Rail dürfte in dieser Leistungsklasse gerade noch in Ordnung gehen. Nicht schön, aber annehmbar.


----------



## Pu244 (10. Oktober 2017)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Ist das Focus Gold 550 dann eine Alternative vom Straight Power?



Kann man so sagen, wobei das Seasonic G ja eigentlich die (etwas laute) Alternative zum E10 war. Das Focus Gold ist dann wohl eher als Gegenstück zum E11 gedacht.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2017)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Ist das Focus Gold 550 dann eine Alternative vom Straight Power?
> So langsam wird mir BeQuiet echt zu langweilig, und Single Rail dürfte in dieser Leistungsklasse gerade noch in Ordnung gehen. Nicht schön, aber annehmbar.



Es ist nicht ganz so leise aber empfehlenswert.


----------



## gorgeous188 (10. Oktober 2017)

Wer darf sich jetzt den Umschlag bei Seasonic abholen?


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2017)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Wer darf sich jetzt den Umschlag bei Seasonic abholen?



Bei Seasonic sind selbst die Umschläge laut.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (10. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei Seasonic sind selbst die Umschläge laut.


Oder wahlweise massiv verspätet. (PrimeTitaniumFanless)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Oktober 2017)

Bis der Umschlag bei Seasonic durch ist, ist der Inhalt durch Inflation quasi wertlos


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (10. Oktober 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Bis der Umschlag bei Seasonic durch ist, ist der Inhalt durch Inflation quasi wertlos


Aber es gibt immerhin viel Garantie auf den Umschlag, er ist toll designed und stabil, stabil ist er auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2017)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Aber es gibt immerhin viel Garantie auf den Umschlag, er ist toll designed und stabil, stabil ist er auf jeden Fall.



Mit guten Ripple Werten.


----------



## gorgeous188 (10. Oktober 2017)

Wäre ja noch schöner wenn der Umschlag auch noch zuckt und zittert


----------



## CastorTolagi (10. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es ist nicht ganz so leise aber empfehlenswert.



Es läuft auch auf einer höheren Operating Temerature.


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2017)

CastorTolagi schrieb:


> Es läuft auch auf einer höheren Operating Temerature.



Und die interessiert wen?


----------



## Gripschi (11. Oktober 2017)

Mich nicht. Ich erwarte ein leises NT in fast allen Lebenslagen.

Einzig bei 40° Zimmer Temperatur, da darf es aufdrehen.


----------



## Pu244 (11. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und die interessiert wen?



Leute, die das Netzteil bei höheren Temperaturen betreiben, klingt irgendwie logisch, oder?

Ich finde es irgendwie lustig das von dir zu hören, wo du doch Probleme mit Dingen hast, die sonst kaum einen interessieren (Stichwort "veralteter" X99 Chipsatz).

Wobei man bei 40°C Netzteilen schon auf die Temperatur achten sollte, wenn man es im Abwärmestrom des PCs betreibt. Bei 33°C Raumtemperatur sind die 40°C wirklich schwer zu halten, wenn man nicht gerade einen Atom im PC hat.


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2017)

Und wo hast du 33 Grad Raumtemperatur?
Wenn das so warm ist, machst du was falsch.

Außerdem sollte es dem Netzteil egal sein, obs mit 40 oder 50° läuft. Es hat leise zu arbeiten. Ganz einfach.
Wenn das ein Hersteller nicht schafft, muss er eben daran arbeiten, dass es geht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Außerdem sollte es dem Netzteil egal sein, obs mit 40 oder 50° läuft. Es hat leise zu arbeiten. Ganz einfach.
> Wenn das ein Hersteller nicht schafft, muss er eben daran arbeiten, dass es geht.



Am Ende geht es zu Lasten der Bauteile* und der Effizienz.
Man könnte zwar Bauteile mit höherer Temperaturspezifikation verbauen, aber das will keiner mehr zahlen. 

*Ein Indikator für Garantiezeiträume


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (11. Oktober 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Am Ende geht es zu Lasten der Bauteile* und der Effizienz.
> Man könnte zwar Bauteile mit höherer Temperaturspezifikation verbauen, aber das will keiner mehr zahlen.
> 
> *Ein Indikator für Garantiezeiträume
> ...


Oder ein noch effizienteres Design bauen, was dann einfach nochmals weniger Abwärme erzeugt. Oder noch größere Kühlkörper. Oder, oder, oder; auf jeden Fall: Teuer!


----------



## Pu244 (11. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wo hast du 33 Grad Raumtemperatur?
> Wenn das so warm ist, machst du was falsch.



Nicht jeder wohnt in einem Erdloch oder hat den Luxus eines vollklimatisierten Hauses. Ja nach dem wo man so wohnt steigen die Temperaturen teils recht dramatisch an, im EG kommt man schnell auf 30°C und mit jedem Stockwerk wird es schlimmer und unter dem Dach weiß man dann, dass die Sonne mit über 1000W/m² reinbrennt. Wie dem auch sei, über 30°C Raumtemperatur kann man im Sommer als normal annehmen, besonders da der PC auch ordentlich heizt (ich habe sogar ein Zimmer im Keller auf 26°C bekommen, GTX 980Ti sei Dank).



Threshold schrieb:


> Außerdem sollte es dem Netzteil egal sein, obs mit 40 oder 50° läuft. Es hat leise zu arbeiten. Ganz einfach.
> Wenn das ein Hersteller nicht schafft, muss er eben daran arbeiten, dass es geht.



Das kann man auch umdrehen, ein gutes Netzteil hat bei 50°C zu arbeiten und schon sind sämtliche BQ Netzteile Schrott. Zumal Seasonic die Geräusche, auch dank Semipassiv, jetzt offenbar einigermaßen im Griff hat.


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Das kann man auch umdrehen, ein gutes Netzteil hat bei 50°C zu arbeiten und schon sind sämtliche BQ Netzteile Schrott. Zumal Seasonic die Geräusche, auch dank Semipassiv, jetzt offenbar einigermaßen im Griff hat.



Was soll jetzt wieder dieser Quatsch mit dem Semi Passiv?
Semi Passiv ist für den Eimer, wie oft denn noch?


----------



## Pu244 (12. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was soll jetzt wieder dieser Quatsch mit dem Semi Passiv?
> Semi Passiv ist für den Eimer, wie oft denn noch?



Es ist eine einfache und recht wirksame Maßnahme das Problem der Lüftergeräusche bis 30-50%, auch mit billigen Lüftern, in den Griff zu bekommen. Das ist nunmal nicht zu leugnen, jedenfalls wenn man objektiv an die Sache herangeht. Man bekommt damit den Leerlauf und auch nur CPU Last völlig ohne Lüftergeräusche hin, was, für die meisten, die zwei wichtigsten Bereiche sind. Die Elektronikgeräusche stehen auf einem anderen Blatt, dort schneidet Seasonic allerdings mittlerweile auch gut ab (wobei ich mit meinem X460FL nie Probleme hatte).


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (12. Oktober 2017)

Da muss ich Pu244 Recht geben, im Hochsommer ziehe ich es auch vor lowlevelarbeiten, wie PC-Arbeit etc, ohne Luftzug zu machen und in meiner Suppe zu dünsten. Selbst bei Lüftern die man nicht hören kann stört das doch sehr.

Wenn es dann doch zu heiß wird, kann da auch mal ein Yate Loon für ein laues Lüftchen sorgen inkl Sound. 

/sarkasm


----------



## CastorTolagi (12. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und die interessiert wen?



Mich, denn nach Arrhenius führt ein Absenken der Betriebstemperatur um 10K zu einer Verdoppelung der Lebensdauer.

Und könnte es nicht vielleicht auch sein dass ein NT mit 50° Betriebstemperatur eine andere Lüfterkurve hinterlegt hat als eines für 40°?
Also was ist das dann für ein Vergleich bei der Lautstärke?


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (12. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was soll jetzt wieder dieser Quatsch mit dem Semi Passiv?
> Semi Passiv ist für den Eimer, wie oft denn noch?



Semi-Passiv kann ganz unterschiedlich eingesetzt werden:
Als Marketing-Gag: Wir schalten den Lüfter aus, wenn das NT weniger als zehn Watt liefern soll. 
Zum Verstecken eines schlechten Lüfters: Wenn der User nie mehr als X Watt braucht, dann merkt er die erste Zeit nicht, dass der Lüfter schrott ist und danach kann das Netzteil nicht mehr zurückgegeben werden
Zur Erweiterung eines Passiv-Netzteils: Ein supergutes 500-Watt-Passivnetzteil ist fertig. Nur soll aus der Plattform jetzt auch noch ein 750-Watt-Netzteil gezogen werden. Kein Problem, Lüfter drauf, ab geht die Post.
Alternative Erweiterung eines Passiv-Netzteils: Zur Erweiterung des Temperaturspielraums. Könnte eigentlich immer passiv sein, aber wenn man mit ner übertakteten Referenz-R9 290X/-GTX 480 drauf bläst und einen 7980X an den Rand der Luftkühlung betreibt... 
Zum Verkaufen von Passiv-Netzteilen an Aktiv-Netzteil-Kunden: Ganz klar, oder? Das MaxTytan soll ja bis ~500 Watt oder so passiv gehen...
Zum Zusammenlegen von Modellen: Ein Passiv-Netzteil, ein Aktiv-Netzteil? Zweimal Marketing, zweimal Verpackung und so weiter? Ne, machen wir eines draus. 

Nur mal fürs Protokoll: Du müsstest zu jedem dieser Punkte sagen, wieso das zu tun für den Eimer wäre, damit deine Aussage (_Semi-Passiv ist aus allen Blickwinkeln eine schlechte Idee_; ich hoffe, du kommst mit der Umformulierung klar) so stehen bleiben kann. Wenn du das nicht machst, ist das ein Eingeständnis, dass deine Aussage diejenige ist, die in den Eimer gehört.


----------



## gorgeous188 (12. Oktober 2017)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Alternative Erweiterung eines Passiv-Netzteils: Zur Erweiterung des Temperaturspielraums. Könnte eigentlich immer passiv sein, aber wenn man mit ner übertakteten Referenz-R9 290X/-GTX 480 drauf bläst und einen 7980X an den Rand der Luftkühlung betreibt...





Das klingt nach einem interessanten System  Ein i9 7980X zusammen mit einer GTX480  vermutlich auch noch mit FanDuct direkt auf den Netzteillüfter?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Oktober 2017)

Mal ehrlich, Semipassiv ist bei vernünftiger Lüfterauslegung udn Qualität eigentlich unnötig, und nur marketing.

Dass man es, wenn man denn wollte, wirklich gut umsetzen könnte, ist ein ganz anderes Thema. Die Realität ist leider, das es Murks ist.

Also wieder wie beim Manifest:
Marx ist die Theorie, Murks die Praxis.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (12. Oktober 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, Semipassiv ist bei vernünftiger Lüfterauslegung udn Qualität eigentlich unnötig, und nur marketing.


Jetzt mal ganz praktisch: Also ein PrimeTitanium ist auch Stand heute das beste 250-Watt-Passivnetzteil, was man so kriegen kann. Das MaxTytan sieht sogar nach dem ersten Test, wenn man mit SingleRail leben kann, wie ein gutes 500 Watt-Netzteil aus. Das MWM MIJ ist da sogar---passend zum Preis---noch extremer (wenn man mit SingleRail leben kann, ein Fluch der Branche abseits BQ...)


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Dass man es, wenn man denn wollte, wirklich gut umsetzen könnte, ist ein ganz anderes Thema. Die Realität ist leider, das es Murks ist.


Mit der gleichen Argumentation hätte man vor Jahren übrigens auch gegen MultiRail vorgehen können, das war ja bei einigen auch wirklich ******* umgesetzt. Heutzutage hingegen durchweg ein HabenWill-Feature...


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Also wieder wie beim Manifest:
> Marx ist die Theorie, Murks die Praxis.


Der hat auch in seiner Theorie ziemlich viele Schwächen bzw. ist halt sehr stark zeitbehaftet. Wenn du das eins zu eins umsetzen würdest, käme heute auch nur Murks raus...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Oktober 2017)

Das Thema Marx war jetzt nicht 100% ernst gemeint, da ging es um den Spruch.

Passiv-Netzteile sind nur dann sinnig, wenn se 100% passiv sind, denn entweder ist der Airflow, der nötig wird, extern erzwungenen, oder gar nicht nötig.
Ich nutze ein passives mit inversem Airflow.

Semipassiv hilt mir da aber dann nicht. Und für alles, wo der Airflow eh richtigrum läuft, kann man auch aktiv lüften, mit minimaler Drehzahl.

Und wer nen Lüfter bei etwa 300UPM hört, der hat ganz andere Probleme.

Ich habe wie gesagt nix gegen passiv und nichts gegen aktiv, aber Semipassiv ist eigentlich eine Lösung für ein Problem, dass gute Lüfter gar nicht haben.


----------



## Philipus II (12. Oktober 2017)

Noch ein Grund für passiv-Netzteile: So etwa ab 1500 Watt Nennleistung braucht man für ausreichende Kühlung bei 50 Grad Umgebungstemperatur so viel Luftstrom, dass der Lüfter bei geringer Last und den üblichen 25 Grad Umgebungstemperatur so weit gedrosselt werden könnte, dass er richtig leise ist. Semi-passiv ist bei 1500 Watt aufwärts derzeit daher die einzige wirtschaftliche Option, das Netzteil bei geringer Last leise zu machen. Zudem sind Kühlkörper und Komponenten eh für 1500W und mehr dimensioniert - bei 250W leben derartige Netzteile selbst passiv rechnerisch über ein Jahrzehnt bei 24/7 Nutzung.

Diese Leistungsklasse ist natürlich eine Nische. 99% der Kunden brauchen weit weniger Leistung.


----------



## Pu244 (12. Oktober 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, Semipassiv ist bei vernünftiger Lüfterauslegung udn Qualität eigentlich unnötig, und nur marketing.



Die Hungerhilfe der USA ist, für ein vernünftig regiertes Land, auch unnötig und dennoch ist es gut, dass Uncle Sam (nicht ganz uneigennützig) den Scherbenhaufen aufkehrt, wenn mal wieder ein Despot zu dumm war Vorräte für die nächste Dürreperiode anzulegen.

Es gibt haufenweise solche Beispiele. Mag sein, dass Listan es ohne Semipassiv besser hinbekommt, nur sind Seasonic, Superflower, Corsair und wie sie alle heißen, nicht Listan. Von daher ist es gut, wenn man mit Semipassiv auch der lärmendsten Gurke die Zähne ziehen kann. Wenn das ganze bis 200W lautlos ist, dann reicht das in der Regel aus, bei mehr brüllen eh die Grakalüfter. Wenn man die aktuellen Seasonicnetzteile so sieht, dann sind die vom Focus bis zum Prime Titanium, von der Lautstärke her, zwischen gut und befriedigend einzustufen (je nach persönlichem Geschmack), auch dank Semipassiv (passive Netzteile ohne Elektronikgeräusche sind das non Plus ultra).


----------



## Nightmare09 (12. Oktober 2017)

Was ist von einem Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 750W (Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 750W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) bzw. 850W (Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 850W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) Netzteil zu halten?

Verwenden diese Netzteile Single- oder Multirail-Technik? (Woran kann ich das erkennen?)

Mein Straight Power E10 500W ist mit meinem System ( i7-6800k OC, Asus x99-A II, GTX1080Ti*@stock, 4x 140mm Lüfter, 4x 180mm Lüfter, 9x 120mm Lüfter, Laing D5) immer bei >400W lt. Steckdosenmessgerät. Daher würde ich gerne auf ein Netzteil mit mehr Leistung wechseln, welches aber nicht gleich in Preisregionen eines Dark Power Pro 11 oder Corsair Hxi/Axi-Series mitspielt.

Leide konnte ich keine Erfahrungsberichte, Reviews oder Tests finden, leider nur zu den kleineren Modellen (beim Hardwareluxx-Test kommt das  650W-Modell sehr gut weg).


----------



## Pu244 (12. Oktober 2017)

Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Was ist von einem Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 750W (Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 750W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) bzw. 850W (Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 850W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) Netzteil zu halten?
> 
> Verwenden diese Netzteile Single- oder Multirail-Technik? (Woran kann ich das erkennen?)
> 
> ...



1: Kann man als durchaus gut bis sehr gut bezeichnen, hier ein Test des 650W Modell:
Seasonic Focus Plus Gold im Test

2: Singlerail, man erkennt es an der Absicherung. Wenn nur eine große 12V Schiene (z.B. 50A bei 600W) vorhanden ist, dann handelt es sich um ein Singlerail Netzteil. Sind hingegen mehrere Schienen verfügbar (z.B. 4x 20A, insgesamt max 50A, bei 600W), dann hat man es mit einem Multirailnetzteil zutun.

3) Dein Netzteil reicht vollkommen, wenn 400W aus der Dose zieht, dann liefert es real etwa 360W, da es nur zu etwa 90% effektiv ist. Sprich, du hast sogar ca 140W Reserve, von daher ist ein neues Netzteil völlig unnötig (solange du nicht aufrüstest oder eine zweite Graka reinstopfst).


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Es gibt haufenweise solche Beispiele. Mag sein, dass Listan es ohne Semipassiv besser hinbekommt, nur sind Seasonic, Superflower, Corsair und wie sie alle heißen, nicht Listan. Von daher ist es gut, wenn man mit Semipassiv auch der lärmendsten Gurke die Zähne ziehen kann. Wenn das ganze bis 200W lautlos ist, dann reicht das in der Regel aus, bei mehr brüllen eh die Grakalüfter. Wenn man die aktuellen Seasonicnetzteile so sieht, dann sind die vom Focus bis zum Prime Titanium, von der Lautstärke her, zwischen gut und befriedigend einzustufen (je nach persönlichem Geschmack), auch dank Semipassiv (passive Netzteile ohne Elektronikgeräusche sind das non Plus ultra).



Ändert aber nichts daran, dass es zeigt, dass die nicht in der Lage sind, solch brauchbare Lüfter einzubauen, damit das eben nicht notwendig wird.
Ich hab lieber ein aktives Netzteil, das erst gar keinen hotspot entstehen lässt als eins der Standard Netzteile, die irgendwann man wegen dieser Hotspots abrauchen.
Was nützt dir der beste Cap, wenn der niemals Luft abbekommt und deswegen hops geht, weil du deine 50° Umgebungstemperatur hast, der Lüfter des Netzteils aber erst bei 50% Last anläuft?


----------



## Nightmare09 (12. Oktober 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> 1: Kann man als durchaus gut bis sehr gut bezeichnen, hier ein Test des 650W Modell:
> Seasonic Focus Plus Gold im Test
> 
> 2: Singlerail, man erkennt es an der Absicherung. Wenn nur eine große 12V Schiene (z.B. 50A bei 600W) vorhanden ist, dann handelt es sich um ein Singlerail Netzteil. Sind hingegen mehrere Schienen verfügbar (z.B. 4x 20A, insgesamt max 50A, bei 600W), dann hat man es mit einem Multirailnetzteil zutun.
> ...



Vielen Dank! Den Test zum 650W Modell habe ich bereits gelesen.
Wenn mein jetziges NT noch "Reserven" hat werde ich es wohl doch nicht austauschen.

Das ASUS x99-A II benötigt neben dem 24-Pin ATX Stecker noch einen 8-Pin ATX *und* einen 4-Pin ATX für die CPU-Spannungsversorgung. Allerdings läuft der Rechner auch ohne diesen zusätzlichen 4-Pin Stecker, wobei im Handbuch jedoch steht, dass 8+4-Pin verwendet werden müssen. Hängt das nur mit dem Asus OC-Sockel zusammen oder bringt es sonst irgendwelche Vorteile mit sich, diesen zusätzlichen 4-Pin-Stecker zu verwenden (denn mein jetziges Netzteil verfügt nicht über einen solchen). Hilft ggf. ein entsprechender 4-Pin ATX auf 8-Pin ATX Adapter oder ist das sinnlos?


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2017)

Der extra 4 Pin brauchst du nicht. Das System läuft auch mit dem 8 Pin EPS Stecker.


----------



## gorgeous188 (12. Oktober 2017)

Im Normalfall reicht der 8polige Stecker. Der zusätzliche 4polige ist für starkes OC.
Hat man sehr schön bei den neuen 2066er Mainboards gesehen, die selbst damit nicht mehr zufrieden waren. Aber wenn der Prozessor deutlich über 300W zieht wundert mich auch das nicht mehr.

Oh jetzt wird es nostalgisch. Habe in einem Rechner gerade ein Cooler Master RealPower 550 gefunden. Ja richtig gelesen, dieses Netzteil ist seit 2006 Im Einsatz. Letzte zwei Grafikkarten waren eine GTX 570 und eine GTX 950.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Oktober 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, Semipassiv ist bei vernünftiger Lüfterauslegung udn Qualität eigentlich unnötig, und nur marketing.


Eben.
Wenn man einen guten Lüfter hat, braucht man kein Semi Fanless.
Und in den meisten Fällen wird das einfach als Marketing Gag eingesetzt und um schlechte Lüfter zu verstecken.

Das hat sogar mal ein Corsair MItarbeiter im LuXX bestätigt und gesagt
"wir brauchen keine guten Lüfter, wir haben Semi Fanless".
Und genau das ist das Problem.

Dazu kommt, dass das eben auch die Lebensdauer der Komponenten negativ beeinflusst, da die Temperatur bei niedriger/mittlerer Last deutlich höher ist als mit langsam drehendem Lüfter ist.
Hier kannst locker von 20-30K ausgehen...


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Dass man es, wenn man denn wollte, wirklich gut umsetzen könnte, ist ein ganz anderes Thema. Die Realität ist leider, das es Murks ist.


Es macht Sinn, wenn du:
a) das Netzteil nicht anders leise bekommst
b) du große Kühler verwendest

Diese beiden Punkte kommen nur selten vor...
Insbesondere bei einem bestimmten Hersteller, der nur 'ne dicke Blechplatte für die Primären Kühler und so einen kleines Ding für die Sekundäre Seite verwendet. Und das ganze als Semi Fanless betreibt...



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Also wieder wie beim Manifest:
> Marx ist die Theorie, Murks die Praxis.


Amen!

Guter Lüfter >>> Semi Fanless
Das macht nur bei Geräten der 1kW+ Klasse sinn...


----------



## poiu (13. Oktober 2017)

Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Was ist von einem Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 750W (Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 750W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) bzw. 850W (Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 850W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) Netzteil zu halten?



 Netzteiltechnisch gut, lüftersteuerung könnte besser sein (aktiv modus besser als SemiPassiv), dafür Preiskracher das 550W Model gab es schon für 65€




> Mein Straight Power E10 500W ist mit meinem System ( i7-6800k OC, Asus x99-A II, GTX1080Ti*@stock, 4x 140mm Lüfter, 4x 180mm Lüfter, 9x 120mm Lüfter, Laing D5) immer bei >400W lt. Steckdosenmessgerät. Daher würde ich gerne auf ein Netzteil mit mehr Leistung wechseln, welches aber nicht gleich in Preisregionen eines Dark Power Pro 11 oder Corsair Hxi/Axi-Series mitspielt.



Damit ist aber das E10 nicht wirklich ausgelastet 400W an der steckdose bedeuten etwa ~350W Last


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (14. Oktober 2017)

Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Was ist von einem Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 750W (Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 750W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) bzw. 850W (Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 850W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) Netzteil zu halten?
> 
> Verwenden diese Netzteile Single- oder Multirail-Technik? (Woran kann ich das erkennen?)
> 
> ...


In deinem Fall würde ich warten und auf ein wirklich gutes Netzteil (mental?) sparen als die sinnvollste Strategie ansehen. Gold → Gold mit auch ansonsten keinen Giganto-Unterschieden ist Quark. Und bei dem Build 50% höher in der Wattzahl zu gehen erst recht---wozu denn?


----------



## ebastler (15. Oktober 2017)

Zu der Diskussion von vorher: mein Antec HCP lief auch bei 30° Raumtemperatur noch sehr leise (bzw nicht aus dem Gehäuse wahrnehmbar) - wenn es als einzige Frischluft die Luft meines Frontradis kriegt bei 43° Wassertemperatur. Und das mit einem 80mm Lüfter. Bei 80+ Gold und 600W Last. 

Es geht immer leise, auch bei hoher Umgebungstemperatur - es muss nur das Design gut sein


----------



## WookWook88 (18. Oktober 2017)

Moin,
ich hab immernoch ein altes Corsair HX620 seit schätzungsweise 10 Jahren mittlerweile im Einsatz. Es läuft auch tadellos. 
Macht es Sinn mal ein neues Anzuschaffen hinsichtlich Stromersparnis durch eine bessere Effizienz? Sein Geld Wert war das Netzteil schon allemal


----------



## poiu (18. Oktober 2017)

Die HX Serie build by Seasonic war damals echt gut, ich hatte das HX520 an der Teststation letztes Jahr, es hat noch gute Werte abgeliefert aber ob das noch heute so ist und bei deinem der fall kann niemand sagen.

Ich würde es austauschen und einfach als Notfall gerät beiseite legen oder im alten PC weiterverwenden, im neuen aber neues


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2017)

WookWook88 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich hab immernoch ein altes Corsair HX620 seit schätzungsweise 10 Jahren mittlerweile im Einsatz. Es läuft auch tadellos.
> Macht es Sinn mal ein neues Anzuschaffen hinsichtlich Stromersparnis durch eine bessere Effizienz? Sein Geld Wert war das Netzteil schon allemal



Was für Hardware betreibst du denn damit?


----------



## WookWook88 (18. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was für Hardware betreibst du denn damit?



Ich betreibe damit folgendes:
Asus P8Z77-V LX
i7 2600k mit Xigmatek SD1283 CPU Kühler
Zotac GTX1060 Mini
16GB Corsair Vengeance LP blau DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Quad Kit
2 * Crucial BX200 480GB 
2 * 1TB HDD 3,5" ( genaues Modell habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf)
Asus Xonar DG
Das ganze in einem Gehäuse von Fractal Design Define C mit den 2 Standardlüftern


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Oktober 2017)

Würde ich jetzt nicht als dringend sehen, aber bei der nächsten Plattform sollte es getauscht werden.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2017)

Sehe ich auch so. Da kann man es noch lassen.
Wenn du dann wieder was aufrüstest -- den Unterbau z.b. -- kannst du dir ein neues Netzteil kaufen.


----------



## WookWook88 (18. Oktober 2017)

Danke für die Antworten. Dann lass ich es erstmal einfach weiterarbeiten. Halte aber einfach mal die Augen offen auf diversen Dealseiten wenn ein gutes/aktuelles Netzteil zu einem unschlagbaren Preis auftaucht


----------



## xCornx (18. Oktober 2017)

Hi, 

ich habe ein  be quiet! Dark Power P11 550 Watt und befeuere damit aktuell folgende Konfig:

-AMD Ryzen 7 1700 8x 3.00GHz
-32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-3000
-EKL Alpenföhn Olymp Tower Kühler 
-ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming X AMD X370 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail 
- 3x  3,5" HDD,  2x  2,5" SSD

Nun soll eine Vega64 dazu kommen.

Geht sich das noch aus oder wird das zu knapp?

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2017)

Wie immer gilt: Ausprobieren.
Bei der Vega64 würde ich aber beide Rails nutzen, sofern du das noch nicht so angeschlossen hast.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Oktober 2017)

Mit OC-Key geht das ziemlich sicher, ohne könnte es eine Irritation geben. Hatte ich glaub neulich im Luxx bei wem, dem hab ich dann den weg zur richtigen Nutzung der Kabel gewiesen


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2017)

Der hat wohl nur eine Rail angeschlossen und sich dann gewundert, dass das Netzteil abgeschaltet hat.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Oktober 2017)

Exakt


----------



## poiu (20. Oktober 2017)

be quiet PP10 400W  ist aktuell im Angebot



be quiet! Pure Power 10 400W Netzteil (DC-DC, 80+ Silber) fur 42,07€ & mit 500W fur 52,20€ [Conrad] - mydealz.de


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Oktober 2017)

Leider gerade kein Budget, wäre aber n gutes Netzteil für die HTPCs hier


----------



## Kusanar (20. Oktober 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Leider gerade kein Budget, wäre aber n gutes Netzteil für die HTPCs hier





Mein HTPC wird von einem Notebook-Netzteil mit 120W befüttert. Und aus der Steckdose werden gerade mal 45W gezogen... das Ding ist ja fast um den Faktor 10 zu hoch dimensioniert. Reden wir schon noch von HTPCs? Oder von HTPCGHXs?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Oktober 2017)

Von letzterem  Wobei das mit ner GTX 750 oder vielleicht noch 950/960 auch im Extremfall kein Stromvernichter ist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Oktober 2017)

Mein HTPC hat ein Xilence Performance A+ 730


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Oktober 2017)

Ja wenn die böse Sat-Karte an springt, darf das Netzteil ja nicht wegen der OCP abschalten


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2017)

Mein HTPC hat eine GTX980  .


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (20. Oktober 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mein HTPC hat eine GTX980  .



Na hoffentlich hasste auch nen 1KW Netzteil drin ... Nich das dir die Kiste beim Streamen abschmiert


----------



## Olstyle (21. Oktober 2017)

NT hat 450Watt.

Bei Forza etc. hat die GPU schon zu tun, keine Sorge.
Beim Streaming/TV sind die NVs zum Glück sehr genügsam, auch wenn ein Optimus für Desktop dafür nach wie vor ganz cool wäre.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (21. Oktober 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> NT hat 450Watt.
> 
> Bei Forza etc. hat die GPU schon zu tun, keine Sorge.
> Beim Streaming/TV sind die NVs zum Glück sehr genügsam, auch wenn ein Optimus für Desktop dafür nach wie vor ganz cool wäre.



Ich kann deine Aussage jetzt schwer einschätzen ... Aber was ich geschrieben habe, war Ironisch gemeint


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. Oktober 2017)

Mein HTPC hat eine GTX 460 und funktioniert nur wenn er Lust hat.


----------



## Pu244 (22. Oktober 2017)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Mein HTPC hat eine GTX 460 und funktioniert nur wenn er Lust hat.



Liegt garantiert am zu zu schwachen Netzteil, also schnell ein neues rein, aber mit mindestens 1,5 kW


----------



## ebastler (26. Oktober 2017)

Kurz zum Mythos dass man kaputte Elkos optisch erkennt. Ich hatte einen 22" Acer Bildschirm der nach ein paar Minuten flackernd ausgegangen ist.

Also hab ich den geöffnet - alle Elkos waren optisch in Top Zustand. Habe testweise alle Lötstellen nachgelötet, Problem blieb. Also alle Su'scon durch Panasonic FM ersetzt die gerade zur Hand waren und das Ding läuft wieder. Da war also mindestens einer der Elkos kaputt obwohl optisch einwandfrei


----------



## poiu (27. Oktober 2017)

im Prinzip muss man die ja immer die Bauelemente die in Verdacht stehen durchmessen  wenn ich mich richtig erinere


----------



## ebastler (27. Oktober 2017)

Darauf hatte ich keinen Bock - bei den Kondensatorpreisen einfach alle prophylaktisch ersetzt.


----------



## Pu244 (27. Oktober 2017)

Es gibt das Seasonic Prime Gold 650W beim Zack-Zack
Seasonic PRIME 650 W Gold, PC-Netzteil schwarz, 4x PCIe, Kabel-Management

Ist das von den verwendeten Komponenten ähnlich gut wie das Titanium?

EDIT: sogar mit 12 Jahren Garantie, dachte die gäbe es nur für das Titanium (ok, wenn das Focus schon 10 Jahre hat, dann ist das der logische Schritt).



ebastler schrieb:


> Kurz zum Mythos dass man kaputte Elkos optisch erkennt.



Es ist, kein Mythos, man kann sie daran erkennen, das ist aber kein Muß.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Oktober 2017)

Naja, erkennst du was, sind se definitiv hin, aber nur weil se ok aussehen heißt es eben nicht, sass se ok sind.


----------



## maCque (28. Oktober 2017)

Habe eben nen Anruf von der Schwiegermutter erhalten. Ihr Büro PC (ungefähr so alt die Schwiegermutter selbst) fängt nach 10 Minuten an zu stinken und geht nach 15 Minuten von alleine aus. Sie hat gewartet und nach ein paar Minuten ging der PC wieder, aber immernur für kurze Zeit. Hab dann meine Freundin via Videotelefonie angeleitet den PC zu öffnen und erstmal zu reinigen und wollte dabei so ein bisschen schon mal auf Fehlersuche gehen. Noch bevor wir den PC offen hatten und ich gucken konnte was für ein Netzteil verbaut ist haben wir eine interessante Entdeckung gemacht.

Ein Kaltgerätekabel, dass scheinbar nicht mehr so ganz kalt geblieben ist... 
Die Schraube am Anschluss des Kaltgerätekabels rechts ist auch nicht mehr ganz taufrisch, sieht aus als wenn da ordentlich was schief gelaufen ist.

Netzteil tauschen via Ferndiagnose mit einem DAU ... yeah 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. Oktober 2017)

Wenn du bzw der Laie diese 5 Schritte beachten, kann eig nichts schief gehen. Bei meinen Ferneinsätzen hat es jedes mal geklappt

1. Neues NT liefern lassen
2. Jeden Stecker genau angucken
3. Alle Stecker nacheinander tauschen. Also 24Pin abstecken, danach den 24Pin des neuen NT´s ran. Und dann immerso weiter
4. ... Altes NT abschrauben und neues NT rein
5. Profit Fertig


----------



## beren2707 (28. Oktober 2017)

Sollte eigtl. so hinhauen.

Notfalls einen der PCGH-Bastler in ihrer Nähe anschreiben und damit locken, dass Schwiegermuttern Kaffe und Kuchen für den Einbau springen lässt.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2017)

Das neue Bitfenix Formula -- hier in der 450 Watt Version.
Bitfenix Formula Gold 450 Watt im Test


----------



## BenGun_ (2. November 2017)

Würde gerne mein E10 gegen ein E11 tauschen und das E10 für den 2t PC verwenden, gibts mitlerweile den Releasedatum?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. November 2017)

Ui, klingt ja gut.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2017)

BenGun_ schrieb:


> Würde gerne mein E10 gegen ein E11 tauschen und das E10 für den 2t PC verwenden, gibts mitlerweile den Releasedatum?



Anfang 2018 soll es kommen.


----------



## gorgeous188 (7. November 2017)

Warum sind die Seasonic Focus Gold 550 derzeit so schlecht lieferbar?


----------



## Hibble (7. November 2017)

Das war vor zwei Wochen noch anders.. Da muss wohl erst wieder ein Container eintreffen.


----------



## poiu (8. November 2017)

weil seasonic sich verkaufen wie geschnitten brot


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. November 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Es ist, kein Mythos, man kann sie daran erkennen, das ist aber kein Muß.


Doch, es ist ein Mythos!

Der Mythos ist nämlich, dass kaputte Elkos immer dick sind.
Und das ist einfach völliger Unsinn!

Kaputte Kondensatoren können auch auf andere Art und Weise die Grätsche machen und z.B. das Elektrolyt austrocknen.
Dick werden sie nur, wenn es zu einer Gasbildung innen drinnen komm, sonst nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. November 2017)

maCque schrieb:


> Habe eben nen Anruf von der Schwiegermutter erhalten. Ihr Büro PC (ungefähr so alt die Schwiegermutter selbst) fängt nach 10 Minuten an zu stinken und geht nach 15 Minuten von alleine aus. Sie hat gewartet und nach ein paar Minuten ging der PC wieder, aber immernur für kurze Zeit. Hab dann meine Freundin via Videotelefonie angeleitet den PC zu öffnen und erstmal zu reinigen und wollte dabei so ein bisschen schon mal auf Fehlersuche gehen. Noch bevor wir den PC offen hatten und ich gucken konnte was für ein Netzteil verbaut ist haben wir eine interessante Entdeckung gemacht.
> 
> Ein Kaltgerätekabel, dass scheinbar nicht mehr so ganz kalt geblieben ist...
> Die Schraube am Anschluss des Kaltgerätekabels rechts ist auch nicht mehr ganz taufrisch, sieht aus als wenn da ordentlich was schief gelaufen ist.
> ...


Das Problem ist schlechter Kontakt gewesen, was zu hohem Widerstand und dadurch wärme führte.
ggF auch ein qualitativ äußerst mieses Kabe bzw Buchse...




Threshold schrieb:


> Das neue Bitfenix Formula -- hier in der 450 Watt Version.
> Bitfenix Formula Gold 450 Watt im Test


Ist soweit ganz nett, Lüfter könnte besser sein, tackert leicht, geht aber noch, aus 'normaler Arbeitsposition' nicht nervig...



poiu schrieb:


> weil seasonic sich verkaufen wie geschnitten brot


Ähm...
Is Seasonic SS-660KM PSU ErP Ready - Badcaps Forums

Wenn man böse ist, würde man den Thread jetzt nehmen und daraus die Behauptung 'oder sie brauchen sie für andere Zwecke z.B. RMA' aufstellen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. November 2017)

Der Punkt ist halt:

ElKo Dick --> Defekt ; soweit richtig
ElKo optisch OK -- ElKo voll i.O ; und das ist nicht zwingend richtig.

Ohne passendes Wissen oder Equipment kann man das nicht feststellen.


----------



## br0da (10. November 2017)

Ich hatte die Möglichkeit mir ein Cougar GX-S 550W genauer anzuschauen:
Cougar GX-S550 550W Userreview @ TweakPC
Wer mag, kann ja mal reinschauen, Kritik immer gern erwünscht!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. November 2017)

Ich hab gestern das RecoBron zum genaueren ansehen bekommen 
Mal sehen wie das so ist


----------



## br0da (10. November 2017)

Durch's LUXX? Bin ich gespannt, hat man bisher ja im Grunde genommen noch nichts zu gelesen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. November 2017)

Jo, 700er.

Ich auch, mehr als n Funktionstest am AM1 Board war noch nicht drin, ne 6TB HDD will auch noch gereviewed werden


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist halt:
> 
> ElKo Dick --> Defekt ; soweit richtig
> ElKo optisch OK -- ElKo voll i.O ; und das ist nicht zwingend richtig.


genau das ist der Punkt.
Und eben auch das Märchen. Ich hab gerad kein Foto zur Hand, aber ein 2200µF Cap, der mit 3900µF oder so gemessen wurde...



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ohne passendes Wissen oder Equipment kann man das nicht feststellen.


Richtig.
Und das schlimme ist, dass man manche Kondensatoren auch noch unter Last messen muss...
Sprich Spannung anlegen und die Ausgangsspannung schätzen...



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern das RecoBron zum genaueren ansehen bekommen
> Mal sehen wie das so ist



Erwähne diese Bude bitte nicht...
Der Knaller war wieder der eine, der nicht wusste, was er tun sollte...

Dein Test wird eh der beste werden, ohne dass du dich wirklich anstrengen brauchst.
Der Rest wird wieder Müll sein, wie die anderen auch...
Bei den Chieftec Netzteilen war ein guter dabei, das wars aber auch...

Bei den Cougar Userreviews damals weiß ich, dass einer ein Review einfach so hingekotzt hat und das Netzteil binnen Minuten nach Erhalt auf eBay gelandet ist...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. November 2017)

Unterschätz den Nonaamee nicht, der bekommt sogar n Oszi von nem Kumpel 

Erst mal muss ich aber warten, wie ich das Testsample umgetauscht bekomme, fester Lüfter ist glaub nicht im Sinne von Enermax  und dass der bei grob 350-400W Last in der Hardware laufen müsste ist wohl auch klar 

Maja, vertreibe ich mir die zeit mit nem Lüfterwechsel im Modu Pro 82+ (1) 625W 
Und die Barracuda Pro will ja auch durchgecheckt werden.

Aber Stefan, wenn du dir nur drei Minuten genommen hättest, wie ich, hättest du das Revo bekommen


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2017)

Trotzdem kann man sich mit der Materie beschäftigen und nicht nur die Dollarzeichen von Ebay sehen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. November 2017)

Na weder ich noch Nonaamee wollen da was verkaufen hinterher.

Ich hab Spaß am testen


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich hab Spaß am testen



Gib es zu -- du willst endlich mal ein Netzteil erwischen, das mit einem hellen Lichtbogen das Zeitliche segnet.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. November 2017)

Ne, das hab ich im Elektroschrott, und auch noch im normalen Regal liegen, huntkey z.B.


----------



## onlygaming (12. November 2017)

Weiß jemand wann die Straight Power 11 PSU´s rauskommen? 

Die Rede war ja von Oktober, nun ist zwar erst November aber eigentlich werden Produkte vor dem Release doch immer geteasert, oder ist das bei Netzteilen nicht so wie bei z.B dem Release eine GTX 1080 o.ä?


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. November 2017)

laut be quiet Mitarbeiter in einem anderen Forum irgendwann gegen Ende 2017/Anfang 2018.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. November 2017)

Bequiet ist eher wie Blizzard, die bringen Produkte wenn se fertig sind, nicht wie Intel, wenn se meinen, der Markt bräuchte es jetzt.
Netzteile sind aber auch nicht so extrem in der Entwicklung, dass der Unterschied so heftig ist.


----------



## NuVirus (12. November 2017)

Gerade bei Netzteilen würde es ja viel eher schlechte Presse geben wenn etwas wirklich schlecht funktioniert als wenn es sich verzögert


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. November 2017)

Ja, außerdem ist mir n gutes Produkt immer warten wert, das wäre bei Intel auch der fall gewesen, aber die ziehen überhastet ja vor


----------



## onlygaming (12. November 2017)

Okay mal hoffen das es ende Januar los geht, denn so lange möchte ich mein L8 nicht mehr drin haben^^ 
Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. November 2017)

Ich würde, wenn es pressiert, das CM V550 ins Auge fassen.


----------



## Pu244 (13. November 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Doch, es ist ein Mythos!
> 
> Der Mythos ist nämlich, dass kaputte Elkos immer dick sind.
> Und das ist einfach völliger Unsinn!
> ...



Wenn du es dir durchgelesen hättest, dann wüßtest du, das ich genau das gesagt habe: man kann sie daran erkennen, ein Muß ist es aber nicht.

Deshalb ist es kein Mythos: braunes Zeug auf dem Elko oder aufgeplatzte Oberseite und das Ding ist definitiv hin. Ein Mythos wäre es, wenn der Elko immer noch wie spezifiziert funktionieren würde.


----------



## ebastler (13. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Unterschätz den Nonaamee nicht, der bekommt sogar n Oszi von nem Kumpel



Ich hab zwei Stück hier und bisher kein Netzteil damit durchgemessen...

Ist nicht so einfach, sinnvoll Ripple zu messen, Oszilloskop hin oder her. Als erstes schonmal weil man einen Trenntrafo braucht um überhaupt messen zu können ohne dass einem die potentialdifferenzen das Oszilloskop in Mitleidenschaft ziehen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. November 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich hab zwei Stück hier und bisher kein Netzteil damit durchgemessen...
> 
> Ist nicht so einfach, sinnvoll Ripple zu messen, Oszilloskop hin oder her. Als erstes schonmal weil man einen Trenntrafo braucht um überhaupt messen zu können ohne dass einem die potentialdifferenzen das Oszilloskop in Mitleidenschaft ziehen.


Damit habe ich mich tatsächlich, dank fehlendem Equipment, noch nie tiefgreifender befasst.
Werde mich eher auf Lasttests im Vergleich zu anderen Netzteilen fokusieren und die subjektive Lautstärke vergleichen.
Aber erst mal muss ich ne Rückmeldung haben, zum Thema Sampletausch, so macht das Review keinen Sinn, wenn der Lüfter defekt ist (kann ja bei jedem Hersteller mal passieren!).
Hoffe das geht fix.


----------



## ebastler (13. November 2017)

Ich bleibe im allgemeinen auch bei Lautstärke, Effizienz und Spannungen. Und eben Analyse der Elektronik. Ripple überlasse ich lieber Leuten mit besserem Equipment wie den Jungs von TweakPC 

Nachdem br0da schon dad GX-S getestet hat, hab ich da auch ein Review für euch  Komme eh mehr oder weniger zum selben Schluss wie er. 
Ich hoffe man verzeiht mir etwas Eigenwerbung, aber ich finde das Gerät sehr spannend: Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Cougar GX-S 450 - Die Rückkehr der Raubkatze!

Wirklich ein tolles Gerät zum schmalen Taler, das GX-S. Vor allem beeindruckend ist die extrem gute Lautstärke, meines hat sich da fast mit dem V550 gekloppt - sowohl subjektiv (beide nicht hörbar) als auch laut Messwerten.

In den nächsten Tagen hau ich auch noch einen Artikel zum Leadex Gold II raus, das mich zwar technisch begeistert, aber von der Lautstärke her leider sehr enttäuscht hat :/

Edit: falls jemand Lust auf Netzteil Gelaber, technische Diskussionen und viel Bullshit hat (vermengt mit flaming von Idioten in diversen anderen Foren) - ich hab vor ein paar Tagen einen Discord Server dafür erstellt. PM an mich wer rein will. Aktuell sind da Stefan, Dreirad und ein Spanier drin.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. November 2017)

Hehe, quasi der alte Skype-Chat, wa?


----------



## ebastler (13. November 2017)

Genau, Skype ging uns langsam auf dne Zeiger, also haben wir mal Discord erstellt - nur sind 3/4 der Leute aus Skype nicht mit, also gibt es aktuell beides [emoji14]


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. November 2017)

na ich bin so selten im Chat gewesen die letzte Zeit, ...
Vielleicht ab weinachten, mal sehen, aktuell ist mein Tagesplan jeweils schon voll genug


----------



## ebastler (13. November 2017)

Der Plan ist aktuell definitiv umzustellen, Discord ist einfach deutlich bequemer als Skype... Allein weil man verschiedene Channel am Server haben kann, für verschiedene Themen. Reviews, tech-talk, news, random talk...


----------



## Nightmare09 (13. November 2017)

Hat mal jemand von euch sein Netzteil zu BeQuiet eingeschickt und kann (bzw. möchte) mir seine Erfahrungen mitteilen?


----------



## Threshold (13. November 2017)

Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand von euch sein Netzteil zu BeQuiet eingeschickt und kann (bzw. möchte) mir seine Erfahrungen mitteilen?



Einschicken?
Passiert eher selten.
In der Regel kriegst du erst ein neues Netzteil und schickst danach das alte ein, das du nie wieder siehst.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (13. November 2017)

Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand von euch sein Netzteil zu BeQuiet eingeschickt und kann (bzw. möchte) mir seine Erfahrungen mitteilen?



Ich habe zwar kein BQ Netzteil, aber ich musste meine Silent Loop schon 2 mal tauschen lassen.
Anruf & Email mit Fehlerbeschreibung, dann wurde mir eine Neue (original Eingeschweißt) zugestellt und ich habe die Alte dann mit der beiliegenden Frankierung zurück geschickt. Unkompliziert und auch am Telefon sehr freundlich


----------



## Nightmare09 (13. November 2017)

Ich rief dort an und man beschrieb mir das Vorgehen folgendermaßen (ich bin gerade so aus dem 12 Monate Direktaustausch-Zeitraum herausgefallen [emoji20])

Ich soll mein NT zur Prüfung einschicken und werde es mit Prüfprotokoll zurückerhalten, sofern es den Test besteht. Sollte es defekt sein bekäme ich ein ganz neues NT. Na da bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## Threshold (13. November 2017)

Frag noch mal nett nach. Ich bin sicher, dass man dir auch ein neues Netzteil schicken wird und du das alte dann einfach später zurück schickst.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. November 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Wenn du es dir durchgelesen hättest, dann wüßtest du, das ich genau das gesagt habe: man kann sie daran erkennen, ein Muß ist es aber nicht.


Nein, kann man eben nicht. Die 'Sichtprüfung' ist einfach völliger Käse, daran kannst gar nichts erkennen.
Ich hab hier schon einige Kondensatoren aus Netzteilen gepult - das neuste von 2009 - die komplett hin waren, nicht gebläht,
Andersrum hab ich hier irgendwo mal 'nen geblähten/ausgelaufenen Kondensator gemessen, der am Atlas ESR70 noch halbwegs OK gemessen würde.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Deshalb ist es kein Mythos: braunes Zeug auf dem Elko oder aufgeplatzte Oberseite und das Ding ist definitiv hin. Ein Mythos wäre es, wenn der Elko immer noch wie spezifiziert funktionieren würde.


Hab leider kein Foto und die Möglichkeit caps unter Last zu testen, aber genau DAS hab ich schon mal gesehen.

Aber darum geht es mir gar nicht.
Eher darum, dass ich schon einige Netzteile gesehen hab, bei denen die Kondensatoren OK ausschauten aber total im Eimer waren.
Hier ein Koshin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und darum ist es ein Mythos, denn oft können die Kondensatoren auch ohne sichtbaren Schaden ausfallen. Das ist eigentlich sogar die Regel, da geblähte eher die Ausnahme und ein Katastrophaler Fehler...


----------



## Pu244 (13. November 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, kann man eben nicht. Die 'Sichtprüfung' ist einfach völliger Käse, daran kannst gar nichts erkennen.
> Ich hab hier schon einige Kondensatoren aus Netzteilen gepult - das neuste von 2009 - die komplett hin waren, nicht gebläht,
> Andersrum hab ich hier irgendwo mal 'nen geblähten/ausgelaufenen Kondensator gemessen, der am Atlas ESR70 noch halbwegs OK gemessen würde.



Irgendwie scheinst du das Grundproblem nicht zu verstehen oder du willst es nicht verstehen: ein Mythos ist unwahr und das trifft hier einfach NICHT zu, denn gebläte oder ausgelaufene Kondensatoren sind IMMER als defekt zu betrachten. Ein Mythos wäre es, wenn man behauptet eine defekter Kondensator ist IMMER gebläht oder ausgelaufen, denn das ist nicht der Fall.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und darum ist es ein Mythos, denn oft können die Kondensatoren auch ohne sichtbaren Schaden ausfallen. Das ist eigentlich sogar die Regel, da geblähte eher die Ausnahme und ein Katastrophaler Fehler...



Die Dinger, die durch die Kondensatorseuche ausgefallen sind, haben sich aufgebläht oder sind ausgelaufen. Da dies der Fall ist, bei denen einem die meisten defekten Kondensatoren begegneten, ist das ein geeignetes Indiz. Das andere Problem ist, dass das die einzig praktikable Möglichkeit ist, defekte Kondensatoren in Elektrogeräten zu erkennen. Die Dinger auszulöten und einzeln zu testen ist zu aufwändig und richtet mehr Schaden an als es nutzt. Wenn man ein Oszilloskop hat, dann kann man natürlich das ganze Netzteil überprüfen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. November 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Das andere Problem ist, dass das die einzig praktikable Möglichkeit ist, defekte Kondensatoren in Elektrogeräten zu erkennen. Die Dinger auszulöten und einzeln zu testen ist zu aufwändig und richtet mehr Schaden an als es nutzt. Wenn man ein Oszilloskop hat, dann kann man natürlich das ganze Netzteil überprüfen.



Und genau darum raten wir eher dazu, das Netzteil zu tauschen, weil alles andere schlicht zu unsicher ist und russisch Roulette...


----------



## gorgeous188 (14. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Frag noch mal nett nach. Ich bin sicher, dass man dir auch ein neues Netzteil schicken wird und du das alte dann einfach später zurück schickst.



Musste man dafür nicht mal eine Kreditkarte angeben? Dachte das war mal so, falls man das Altgerät doch nicht einschickt.


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2017)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Musste man dafür nicht mal eine Kreditkarte angeben? Dachte das war mal so, falls man das Altgerät doch nicht einschickt.



Das ist bei Corsair.


----------



## ebastler (14. November 2017)

4-Fan PSU

Was zum Teufel ist das und wo ist die echte Super Flower Homepage hin


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2017)

Die sind echt:
TTGI/SuperFlower 520SS 4Fan - 2003 Power Supply Roundup Part II: Better Faster Cheaper


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. November 2017)

So, neues Netzteil im Hause und nicht so besonders angetan, schade eigentlich. Hatte so viel Potential.
So ist das nur dann brauchbar, wenn der Preis richtig gut ist...

Für 50-55€ ganz OK, aktuell ist der Preis aber etwas arg hoch...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. November 2017)

Schreib mal welches  natürlich per pn


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Schreib mal welches  natürlich per pn



Nerv eBastler wg. Discord


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. November 2017)

Haha, ok, dann muss ich meine Neugier erst mal noch zügeln


----------



## RaidRazer (14. November 2017)

Brauche ein Netzteil für ein Sockel A System.
Was kann ich da nehmen?

(Athlon XP 3200+, 2GB RAM, Radeon 9800 Pro, Asus A7V8X, 250 GB IDE HDD, DVD Brenner)

Gesendet von meinem Redmi 3S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Haha, ok, dann muss ich meine Neugier erst mal noch zügeln


Naja, angedeutet hab ichs ja schon 




RaidRazer schrieb:


> Brauche ein Netzteil für ein Sockel A System.
> Was kann ich da nehmen?
> 
> (Athlon XP 3200+, 2GB RAM, Radeon 9800 Pro, Asus A7V8X, 250 GB IDE HDD, DVD Brenner)


In den Marktplatz gehen, meinen Verkaufsthread suchen, nach 'nem Netzteil dafür fragen.
Hab da noch 'nen paar ältere Teile, denen ich 'nen Capjob verpasst hab.

Alternativ:
Board weghauen und gegen ein Board tauschen, dass 'nen +12V CPU Anschluss besitzt...
Und dann 'nen moderneres Gerät nehmen.


----------



## RaidRazer (14. November 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, angedeutet hab ichs ja schon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alles klar. Board will ich nur ungern tauschen.

Im Moment ist ein No Name Netzteil verbaut welches aber seit über 5 Jahren nicht in Betrieb war. Testen will ich das Teil nicht. Zum Schluss kill ich mir damit das ganze System.

Gesendet von meinem Redmi 3S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pu244 (15. November 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und genau darum raten wir eher dazu, das Netzteil zu tauschen, weil alles andere schlicht zu unsicher ist und russisch Roulette...



Wobei man daran, ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt oder Güteklasse des Netzteils, zweifeln kann. Bei einem guten DC-DC Netzteil gilt dann: verwenden, bis es Probleme macht. Den Rest des Haushalts tauscht man ja auch nicht alle 5 Jahre auf Verdacht aus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. November 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Wobei man daran, ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt oder Güteklasse des Netzteils, zweifeln kann. Bei einem guten DC-DC Netzteil gilt dann: verwenden, bis es Probleme macht. Den Rest des Haushalts tauscht man ja auch nicht alle 5 Jahre auf Verdacht aus.


not really...

Link zeigt Seasonic KM2/660W mit Verhalten, dass stark an kaputte Caps erinnert...


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Wobei man daran, ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt oder Güteklasse des Netzteils, zweifeln kann. Bei einem guten DC-DC Netzteil gilt dann: verwenden, bis es Probleme macht. Den Rest des Haushalts tauscht man ja auch nicht alle 5 Jahre auf Verdacht aus.



Ich würde nie ein Netzteil so lange verwenden, bis es kaputt geht.
Wenn du Pech hast, geht es so kaputt, dass noch mehr kaputt geht, obwohl die Schutzschaltungen das verhindern sollen.
Aber da ich schon alles gesehen habe, verlasse ich mich nicht auf sowas.
Mein P11 ist jetzt gute 2 Jahre alt. Mit dem nächsten System wird es ersetzt. Vermutlich also 2019 oder so -- es gibt ja nichts, was mich aktuell beeindruckt an Hardware -- und dann wird es 4 Jahre als sein.


----------



## RaidRazer (15. November 2017)

Hab hier noch zwei Netzteile herumliegen und wollte fragen ob mir jemand mehr dazu sagen kann.
Netzteil 1 sieht von den Caps Optisch in Ordnung aus. Bei Netzteil 2 scheinen die zwei Caps schon ausgelaufen zu sein.

Soll wie gesagt für ein Sockel A System sein. Danke bereits im Vorfeld.


----------



## Pu244 (16. November 2017)

RaidRazer schrieb:


> Hab hier noch zwei Netzteile herumliegen und wollte fragen ob mir jemand mehr dazu sagen kann.
> Netzteil 1 sieht von den Caps Optisch in Ordnung aus. Bei Netzteil 2 scheinen die zwei Caps schon ausgelaufen zu sein.
> 
> Soll wie gesagt für ein Sockel A System sein. Danke bereits im Vorfeld.



Beim zweiten ist schwer zu sagen, ob es normaler Schmutz und Kleber ist oder ob die Elkos ausgelaufen sind. Ich persönlich tippe, bei den größeren Kondensatoren unten, eher auf ersteres. Die rote Soße findet sich auch unter einer Spule und der gelbe Dreck befindet sich auch auf der schwarzen Kunststofffolie. 

Problematischer sieht es oben, über dem Alukühlblech aus. Der untere, der beiden größeren Elkos, macht (für mich) den Eindruck, dass er gebläht ist und auf dem Elko ganz links oben ist ein großer, gelber Punkt, genau da wo das Elektrolyt austreten würde.

Was für ein System soll denn damit betrieben werden?

EDIT: auch noch wichtig ist was damit gemacht werden soll.


----------



## RaidRazer (16. November 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Beim zweiten ist schwer zu sagen, ob es normaler Schmutz und Kleber ist oder ob die Elkos ausgelaufen sind. Ich persönlich tippe, bei den größeren Kondensatoren unten, eher auf ersteres. Die rote Soße findet sich auch unter einer Spule und der gelbe Dreck befindet sich auch auf der schwarzen Kunststofffolie.
> 
> Problematischer sieht es oben, über dem Alukühlblech aus. Der untere, der beiden größeren Elkos, macht (für mich) den Eindruck, dass er gebläht ist und auf dem Elko ganz links oben ist ein großer, gelber Punkt, genau da wo das Elektrolyt austreten würde.
> 
> ...


System sieht folgendermaßen aus:
Athlon XP 3200+
2x 1GB DDR RAM
Asus A7V8X Deluxe
Radeon 9800 Pro
250 GB HDD
DVD Brenner

Der Rechner dient nur als Retro Spiele PC.

Gesendet von meinem Redmi 3S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. November 2017)

RaidRazer schrieb:


> Hab hier noch zwei Netzteile herumliegen und wollte fragen ob mir jemand mehr dazu sagen kann.


Nach 20 Jahren sollten die Caps getauscht werden...


----------



## Rolk (17. November 2017)

Im Mindfactory Mindstar unter Aktionen kann man sich als Tester für zwei verschiedene Netzteile bewerben. Vielleicht gibt es hier ja jemanden der sich bewerben will und bei Intertec noch nicht auf der schwarzen Liste steht.


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2017)

Ich stehe bei Mind Factory auf der schwarzen Liste.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. November 2017)

Hab erst mal mit dem RevoBron und der BarracudaPro zu tun.


----------



## ebastler (18. November 2017)

Schon beworben


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. November 2017)

Gibt es schon Tests zur *Seasonic Prime Ultra* Serie?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. November 2017)

Nope, aber Bilder vom Xilence Peroformance X:
Stefans Netzteil Innereien Bilder Thread.


----------



## gorgeous188 (21. November 2017)

Das bekannte German-Netzteil-Angst-Syndrom 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...core-2-duo-e8500-uebertakten.html#post9132482


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. November 2017)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Das bekannte German-Netzteil-Angst-Syndrom
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...core-2-duo-e8500-uebertakten.html#post9132482



Richtig, weil lieber Rechner wegschmeißen, weil NT Schrott als gleich brauchbares NT nutzen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. November 2017)

In dem Falle ja nix großartiges, das Netzteil ist ja für den Rechner passabel...


----------



## poiu (24. November 2017)

Gbt neuen Schrott Netzteile Test, mit wenig überraschendem Ausgang 

Topseller auf Amazon im Test: 500-Watt-Netzteile fur 20 Euro sind kein Schnappchen - ComputerBase


----------



## Amon (24. November 2017)

Da fragt man sich echt wieso sowas überhaupt verkauft werden darf.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2017)

Sehr schick. 
Bei der Restwelligkeit sieht das Inter Tech ja richtig gut aus.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (24. November 2017)

poiu schrieb:


> Gbt neuen Schrott Netzteile Test, mit wenig überraschendem Ausgang
> 
> Topseller auf Amazon im Test: 500-Watt-Netzteile fur 20 Euro sind kein Schnappchen - ComputerBase







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VVmmQN5YelM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. November 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich echt wieso sowas überhaupt verkauft werden darf.


Weil sich keine Sau für den Mist interessiert - auch nach Jahren nicht.

Soulpain von P3D hat doch damals bei Kiss Quiet wg. fake PFC versucht die entsprechenden Stellen zu informieren und AFAIR hat auch poiu was ähnliches versucht.

Entweder keine Antwort oder aber sowas wie 'unsere leser interessieren sich nicht dafür'...
Und daher können die noch diesen Mist verkaufen, weil wenn jemand rausfindet, dass es schrott ist, niemand was dagegen unternimmt.

Und die einzigen, die das können, sind Mitbewerber, AFAIR...


----------



## Gripschi (25. November 2017)

Und ich hatte Angst als ich mein Dark Power 11 nicht hörte 

Dachte erst der Lüfter ist Defekt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. November 2017)

Lach, du bist ja einer


----------



## Gripschi (25. November 2017)

Tja, andre haben dann nen Feuerwerk. 

War echt beeindruckt wie Leise das ist.


----------



## poiu (25. November 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Weil sich keine Sau für den Mist interessiert - auch nach Jahren nicht.
> 
> Soulpain von P3D hat doch damals bei Kiss Quiet wg. fake PFC versucht die entsprechenden Stellen zu informieren und AFAIR hat auch poiu was ähnliches versucht.
> 
> ...



Öder typisch Beamte, nicht zuständig


----------



## Pu244 (25. November 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich echt wieso sowas überhaupt verkauft werden darf.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Verkauft werden dürfen die Dinger nicht, es Interessiert sich jedoch (wie schon gesagt wurde) keiner dafür. Die billigen Mehrfachstecker fackeln jedes Jahr viele Häuser ab und dennoch darf der Mist verkauft werden (Bestandsschutz). Dagegen sind Billignetzteile absolut harmlos, wenn es Probleme gibt, dann geht die Kiste eben schon bei weniger als der Hälfte der Leistung aus, wenn es sclimm kommt, dann Qualmt und stinkt es, Wohnungsbrände sind eher selten. Den Schukostecker müßte man auch mal gegen etwas besseres austauschen oder den maximalen Strom auf 10A begrenzen, dafür interessiert sich jedoch auch kaum einer.

Es gibt auch fast keinen Grund, für die Konsumenten, vor Gericht zu ziehen, meist gibt es das Geld wieder (und die Lektion mal etwas mehr für einen Saftspender auszugeben), wenn die Komponenten hin sind und man ein Gutachten hat, dann wird sich wohl außergerichtlich geeinigt (vorausgesetzt man kann überhaupt jemanden vor Gericht zerren). Die Netzteilhersteller haben wohl wenig Lust sich auf einen Kampf mit einer Hydra inzulassen, kaum ist der eine eBay Shop geschlossen, da kommen schon 10 neue. Außerdem könnte es ja durchaus passieren dass Intertech u.a. gezwungen wäre gute Netzteile zu produzieren und man sich einen weiteren Konkurrenten zugelegt hätte (meine Vernutung).

Die Verbraucherzentralen könnten etwas dagegen tun, allerdings hat das Problem eine geringe Priorität, außerdem ist der technische Sachverstand und die Ausrüstung nicht vorhanden. Damit da etwas passiert müßte es eine wohl größere, zweckgebundene Spende geben und ich glaube kaum, dass da jemand 100.000€+ locker macht.


----------



## poiu (25. November 2017)

so harmlos sind die auch nicht 

Heroic Register reader battles EXPLODING COMPUTER • The Register

Im Endeffekt ist billige Elektrik, Elektronik echt gefährlich acuch Fake Kaltgeräte Kabel kann abfackeln


----------



## Olstyle (26. November 2017)

Uh, aber der Kommentarbereich dort hat auch wieder ein paar Schmankerl zu bieten.
Z.B.


> Further Protip.
> 
> The weight of a PSU is a huge giveaway as to its quality.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. November 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Uh, aber der Kommentarbereich dort hat auch wieder ein paar Schmankerl zu bieten.
> Z.B.


Der Netzteilbereich ist voll mit Märchen, Legenden und Lügen...

Ein anderes Beispiel:
Ich kauf mir hochwatt Netzteil, damits leise bleiben tut, weil niedrigere Auslastung
Ich kauf mir Hochwatt Netzteil, damit der Lüfter nicht anspringt
Semi Fanless ist toll
Japanische Kondensatoren sind super (unabhängig vom Design usw)
85°C (Primär) Kondensator ist *******
Netzteile verlieren im Laufe der Zeit max. Leistung (ie ein 550W schafft nicht mehr 550W sondern nur noch 400W)...

Und so weiter...
Ist echt schlimm...

Knaller sind dann auch solche Corsair VS/be quiet System Power Nutzer, die sich 'ne 1080*TI* rein hauen.


----------



## Pu244 (26. November 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Uh, aber der Kommentarbereich dort hat auch wieder ein paar Schmankerl zu bieten.
> Z.B.



Das ist eine Faustregel, mit der man vor 15 Jahren, so Pi mal Daumen abschätzen konnte ob bei einem Netzteil überhaupt die Möglichkeit bestand, dass es etwas taugen konnte. Eine dicke PFC Spule, große Kühlkörper (70% Wirkungsgrad), mehrere MOSFETs, docke Elkos usw. haben ihren Platz und auch Gewicht gehabt. Wenn dann in einem 500W Netzteil eine winzige Platine drin war, die auch noch spärlich bestückt wurde, dann konnte man sich recht sicher sein, dass da keine 500W herauskommen.

80 Plus und guten Netzteiltests, sei dank, hat sich das zum Glück geändert und dank dem technischen Fortschritt, kann man heute auch echte 600W in ein SFX Gehäuse pferchen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Semi Fanless ist toll



Das kommt eben auf den Bezugspunkt an. Vergleicht man das, wozu der Hersteller ohne semi passiv in der Lage ist, mit dem was er mit semi passiv abliefert, dann ist das durchaus eine tolle Sache. Vergleicht man es mit dem, was sonst noch so auf dem Markt herumgurkt, dann kann es besseres geben (was nicht bedeutet, dass man es mit semi passiv nicht verbessern könnte). Genauso wie DC-DC eine super Sache ist, aber nicht jedes DC-DC Gerät de Netzteilolymp erklimmt.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Knaller sind dann auch solche Corsair VS/be quiet System Power Nutzer, die sich 'ne 1080*TI* rein hauen.



Immer noch besser als diejenigen, die es mit Inter- MS- oder sonstigen tec Netzteilen versuchen. Das Budget beträgt 1500€ und mit einem 20€ Netzteil klappt es auch mit der GTX 1080Ti und dem 8700K...

Hat natürlich den Vorteil dass das Gerümpel schon da ist, wenn es einem auffällt, dass man das Budget nochmal etwas erhöhen sollte.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. November 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Das ist eine Faustregel, mit der man vor 15 Jahren, so Pi mal Daumen abschätzen konnte ob bei einem Netzteil überhaupt die Möglichkeit bestand, dass es etwas taugen konnte. Eine dicke PFC Spule, große Kühlkörper (70% Wirkungsgrad), mehrere MOSFETs, docke Elkos usw. haben ihren Platz und auch Gewicht gehabt. Wenn dann in einem 500W Netzteil eine winzige Platine drin war, die auch noch spärlich bestückt wurde, dann konnte man sich recht sicher sein, dass da keine 500W herauskommen.


1. vor 15 Jahren hatte _KEIN_ Nettzteil auch nur einen MOSFET. Das ist eine relativ neue Erfindung, die erst in den letzten paar Jahren vermehrt aufgetreten ist. Früher hat man schlicht normale Leistungs Transistoren genommen. Entsprechend schlecht war auch die Effizienz.
Früher hat man auf der Primären Seite Power Transistoren eingesetzt, wie es bei den ersten Geräten mit aPFC ausschaut, weiß ich gerad nicht. Und auch keine Lust nachzuschauen.

ABER:
Digitale Controller in Netzteilen sind steinalt. Das gabs schon vor ~15 jahren im Jahre 2003 - hab nämlich 'nen PIC16 in 'nem ollen 400W NMB Teil gefunden...

2. Ja, damals war das ein Anhaltspunkt.
Aber das ist genau der gleiche Müll wie die Sache mit den Kondensatoren. 'musst nur auf die µF und Spannung achten!!'
Ist genau so eine Lüge wie das Gewicht, dass die Netzteile die beste Effizienz bei 100% haben, dass stärkere Netzteile unter Last leiser sind und der ganze Kram. 




Pu244 schrieb:


> Das kommt eben auf den Bezugspunkt an. Vergleicht man das, wozu der Hersteller ohne semi passiv in der Lage ist, mit dem was er mit semi passiv abliefert, dann ist das durchaus eine tolle Sache.


wenn ich den billigeimer Xilence Performance X als Referenz nehmen würde, was ich wohl tun werde, schaut es für die meisten Netzteile schlecht aus.
Und genau das ist es, was ich meine.
Für 9/10 Netzteile ist das einfach völliger Unsinn.

Für die 1kW+ Geräte, die einen ~3000rpm Lüfter benötigen, OK, gebongt. Da habe ich auch kein Problem mit.
Und das sag ich auch genau so.
Aber wenn man nur 'nen 1500rpm Lüfter verbaut ist das totaler Käse. Denn den Lüfter kannst, sofern du einen halbwegs gescheiten verwendest, so weit runterregeln, dass man ihn nicht hört.

Aber hier ist genau das Problem. Die Hersteller verbauen lieber irgendwelche blöden Marketing Features als Dinge, die sinnvoll sind.

Noch einmal:
Ein Xilence Performance X ist selbst in der 750W Version bei niedriger Last sehr leise.
Der Lüfter verursacht keine nennenswerten Nebengeräusche wie z.B. der im CWT GPS-750V verwendete Hong Hua, beide drehen ungefähr gleich niedrig.  Und sind deutlich unter 1000rpm.

DAS sollte schon die Referenz sein. 
Wenn es selbst so eine kleine Chinesische Hinterhofbude wie XHY hin bekommt, sollte das für Sirfa, CWT und dem ganzen anderen Gedöns ein Kinderspiel sein.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Immer noch besser als diejenigen, die es mit Inter- MS- oder sonstigen tec Netzteilen versuchen. Das Budget beträgt 1500€ und mit einem 20€ Netzteil klappt es auch mit der GTX 1080Ti und dem 8700K...


Ja, aber Netzteil macht keine FPS, daher irrelevant.
Ist nur ein Kasten, der Strom macht. Dass das Teil dann auch den Rechner killen kann, wenn man ein ungeeignetes gerät nutzt, ist da Sekundär.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> dass die Netzteile die beste Effizienz bei 100% haben



Ich dachte, das war immer 50%?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. November 2017)

Die Zahl ist egal, die meisten glauben halt, dass dass für alle gilt, dass jedes Modell einen eigen Effizienzspitzenpunkt hat, verstehen eben die wenigsten.


----------



## ebastler (26. November 2017)

Der liegt ja auch wirklich fast immer bei 40-60% - Nur ist es absolut irrelevant weil danach quasi kein Abfall gegeben ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. November 2017)

V550?


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. November 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Der liegt ja auch wirklich fast immer bei 40-60%


30-70%, je nach Gerät.
Bei modernen ist oftmals der Peak Punkt relativ weit vorn, aber auch das ganze sehr flach.
Zwischen 20 und 80% Last ist der Unterschied bei 230VAC kaum den Gedanken Wert, den man dran verschwendet...

Hab das ganze letztens erst mal für irgendwem im LuXX rausgesucht gehabt. Glaub das war der mit dem lauten Platimax DF 1050W Teil, wo ich ihm gezeigt hab, welche Geräte den Peak Punkt weit weg von 50% Last haben. Und das waren einige.

Im 230VAC Netz ist das aber total egal, da bist in der Regel eher in der Messgenauigkeit, zumindest zwischen 20 und 80% Last. 
Ob wir jetzt von 92% oder 91% reden oder 90,8% ist jetzt wirklich irrelevant.


----------



## gorgeous188 (26. November 2017)

Jetzt wird es gewagt. Pentium G4650 ohne Grafikkarte an einem Xilence Performance A+ 430 Watt. Sollte machbar sein


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. November 2017)

Ein Netzteil für 4 Systeme? 
Passt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. November 2017)

Gewagt nennst du das? XD 
Ich besitze ein Pure Power L8 630 CM


----------



## ebastler (27. November 2017)

Ich hab 1200W für Single GPU


----------



## gorgeous188 (28. November 2017)

Heute bei Alternate im Zack:
Seasonic Focus Gold 650 für 70eur plus Versand.


----------



## BenGun_ (28. November 2017)

Hat schon jemand die Seasonic Prime Ultra getestet? Sind dort nun bessere Lüfter drin?


----------



## ebastler (29. November 2017)

Ich lass das mal hier... Diese Kommentare zu lesen fügt mir physische Schmerzen zu.

Mobile Uploads


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. November 2017)

Kann ich leider nicht lesen,  kein Account


----------



## ebastler (29. November 2017)

Hm... Ich schau ob ich dir/euch nachher am PC ein paar Screenshots hinkriege auf denen man was erkennt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. November 2017)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Heute bei Alternate im Zack:
> Seasonic Focus Gold 650 für 70eur plus Versand.



und heute das Focus plus 550 für 64,90€


----------



## gorgeous188 (30. November 2017)

Perfekt, darauf habe ich gewartet. Habe gerade eben bestellt ^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. November 2017)

BenGun_ schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die Seasonic Prime Ultra getestet? Sind dort nun bessere Lüfter drin?


Würde mich auch interessieren. Mein P10 soll endlich raus. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fipS09 (1. Dezember 2017)

Kann hier Zusammenstellung für Gaming Maschine
mal jemand mit Ahnung was zum geplanten Netzteilkauf sagen? Fühle mich dafür nicht fachkundig genug.

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (2. Dezember 2017)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Kann hier Zusammenstellung für Gaming Maschine
> mal jemand mit Ahnung was zum geplanten Netzteilkauf sagen? Fühle mich dafür nicht fachkundig genug.



Wieso ??? Dir ist mit dem PP10 400 & 500 schon eine günstige und gute Lösung genannt wurden

Chris & Tresh kannst du glauben .. Die wissen was sie erzählen


----------



## fipS09 (2. Dezember 2017)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Wieso ??? Dir ist mit dem PP10 400 & 500 schon eine günstige und gute Lösung genannt wurden
> 
> Chris & Tresh kannst du glauben .. Die wissen was sie erzählen


Das hast du falsch verstanden, ich habe versucht den TE davon abzuhalten sich ein CombatPower zu kaufen  Chris und Tresh hatten gestern noch nichts geschrieben.
Ich selbst habe nach Beratung hier ein E10.

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (2. Dezember 2017)

Sorry ... Das habe ich wirklich verwechselt ... ^^


----------



## gorgeous188 (2. Dezember 2017)

Mein Seasonic Focus Gold 550 ist angekommen.
Der Lüfter klackert minimal. Erinnert mich an die Silent Wings 2 140 PWM.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (3. Dezember 2017)

BenGun_ schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die Seasonic Prime Ultra getestet? (...)


Nicht dass ich wüsste.

Das PrimeTitaniumFanless ist übrigens nach ewig und drei Tagen vom bloß gelistet zum lieferbar-Status gewechselt. Seasonic Prime Titanium Fanless 600W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
(wobei Geizhals schummelt mit ihrem gelistet-Termin; das war schon halb 2016 gelistet, was aber natürlich peinlich wäre anzugeben...) Bisher ist der Preis allerdings alles andere als heiß: 30€ mehr für einen Lüfter weniger, ein anderes Gehäuse und bisher unbekannte Änderungen an den Kühlkörpern klingt akzeptabel für die extreme Nische, aber mehr halt auch nicht. Schade, dass Seasonic da nicht aggressiver vorgeht.

Ich bin dennoch gespannt auf die Praxistests...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Dezember 2017)

Mich würde es ja interessieren, aber ich hätte eher den Preis des 520FL erwartet, naja, mal n paar Wochen warten


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (3. Dezember 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Mich würde es ja interessieren, aber ich hätte eher den Preis des 520FL erwartet, naja, mal n paar Wochen warten


Das wäre eben ein mutiger Angriff auf den übrigen Netzteilmarkt gewesen---nur noch überbieten von dem, was BeQuiet mal endlich abziehen bringen sollte:
Ein DarkPowerPro12 im 500 bis 600 Watt-Bereich (ist ja völlig egal, welche Zahl am Ende draufsteht) mit Titanium, Zwölf Jahre Garantie wie bei den Primes und einem neuen Umgang mit aktiver und passiver Kühlung: 100% Passiv auf Knopfdruck, 100% Aktiv auf nächsten Knopfdruck. Für 150€. Sowie das gleiche Netzteil ohne Lüfter und Umschalter, für 130€. Dieses Doppellineup würde Seasonic völlig den Teppich unter den Füßen wegziehen, da deren aktuellen Netzteilen eben durchgängig Multirail fehlt. Und der sonstigen Konkurrenz ebenso. Das Passivmodell wäre das mit Abstand beste Passivnetzteil, das Wahlnetzteil das beste Aktivnetzteil. 
Und das zum wirklich umwälzenden Preis, denn Effizienz und Garantiedauer (samt vernüftigen Bedingungen, nicht etwa wie bei Corsair... ) zusammen würden eben ein Paket bilden, durch das sich der Griff zu keinem anderen Netzteil mehr lohnen würde. (immer unter der Annahme, dass ATX und Listan noch zwölf Jahre bestehen bleiben würden) Über die Lebensdauer würde jede Kombi von zwei anderen Netzteilen ja aller Voraussicht nach mehr kosten. Solange man das im Marketing auch entsprechend betont, wäre das ein branchen- und vor allen Dingen communityerschütterndes Produkt...
...eines, das etwas erreichen könnte, was das DB(P)900 mit BeQuiet im Gehäusemarkt hat leisten können: BeQuiet als Marke weltweit zu etablieren.


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2017)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass sie beim P12 auf 7 Jahre Garantie gehen und sicher auch Voll Modular haben.
Aber ein rein passives oder umschaltbares Netzteil glaube ich nicht.
Genauso könntest du fragen, wieso es keine LED Lüfter von BeQuiet gibt -- ist einfach nicht deren Philosophie. 
Aber wer weiß, was kommt -- das Dark Base 700 bietet ja auch eine Netzteil Abdeckung und LED Leisten -- sowas gab es vorher nie.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Dezember 2017)

BQ erweitert die Netzteile um die neue Dark Silent Serie


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> BQ erweitert die Netzteile um die neue Dark Silent Serie



Dazu passend die neuen Dark Light Lüfter.


----------



## Pu244 (3. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass sie beim P12 auf 7 Jahre Garantie gehen und sicher auch Voll Modular haben.



Dann würden sie aber in Sachen Garantie weiter ins Hintertreffen geraten, 10 Jahre wären für das DPP P12 angebracht, beim E11 könnten es auch 7 Jahre werden, wobei auch da 10 Jahre ganz gut wären, Seasonic greif ja mit dem Focus ordentlich an und selbst Intertech bietet, bei seinen Premiumnetzteilen, 10 Jahre.


----------



## Gripschi (3. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dazu passend die neuen Dark Knight Lüfter.



Hab es Mal korrigiert. 

Thema Garantie: Find ich persönlich vollkommen Überbewertet.

1. Garantie Bestimmungen können viel Ausschließen
2. Nach ca. 5 Jahren kann man eh über ein neues NT nachdenken. Ist schließlich kein Wein
3. Ist es doch schlicht Kundenfang bei Dummen. Den nirgends steht geschrieben idr das du das exakte Gerät erhältst, spätestens wenn es EoL ist da Schluss.
Dann bekommst du zwar ein neues aber sicher eine Preiskategorie drunter. Den ein neues High End rücken die vermutlich weniger gern raus. (Würde ich zumindest so handhaben)

Meine Meinung. Statt der Garantie lieber ein Gutes kaufen, da hast du vermutlich mehr von.


----------



## poiu (3. Dezember 2017)

Das prime Fanless kommt bald

Das Fanless sollte ursprünglich mitte 2017 kommen warum es sich verspätet hat ist mir nicht bekannt


----------



## Pu244 (3. Dezember 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> 1. Garantie Bestimmungen können viel Ausschließen
> 2. Nach ca. 5 Jahren kann man eh über ein neues NT nachdenken. Ist schließlich kein Wein
> 3. Ist es doch schlicht Kundenfang bei Dummen. Den nirgends steht geschrieben idr das du das exakte Gerät erhältst, spätestens wenn es EoL ist da Schluss.
> Dann bekommst du zwar ein neues aber sicher eine Preiskategorie drunter. Den ein neues High End rücken die vermutlich weniger gern raus. (Würde ich zumindest so handhaben)
> ...



Der Punkt ist, dass das Listan herzlich wenig bringt, wenn die Verkaufszahlen zurückgehen, es gibt eben viele, die nach Garantie kaufen (ist ja auch im Prinzip nicht verkehrt). Die Premiumnetzteile kann man, etwa seit dem Seasonic X oder DPP P10, auch ruhig etwas länger verwenden. Mein Seasonic X460FL ist jetzt 5,5Jahre alt und ich sehe keinen Grund es auszutauschen, dazu sind die Neuerungen einfach zu gering. Was man bekommt ist wohl Herstellerabhängig, wobei ich z.B. dem auch Focus nicht abgeneigt wäre. Was man so hört, bekommt man jedoch die selbe Klasse, die man gekauft hat, sprich es wäre wohl ein Seasonic Prime Gold. Ich gehöre jedoch zu denjenigen, die "nur" 5 Jahre Garantie haben, von daher würde ich im Falle eines Defekts recht blöd dastehen, da mich gleichwertiger Ersatz etwa 100€ kosten würde und das nach über 5 Jahren.


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Mein Seasonic X460FL ist jetzt 5,5Jahre alt und ich sehe keinen Grund es auszutauschen, dazu sind die Neuerungen einfach zu gering.



Ich sehe da mehrere Gründe, aber du fragst mich ja nie.


----------



## BenGun_ (3. Dezember 2017)

Das Fanless klingt interessant, würde dann einfach nen Lüfter zwischen Gehäuse und Netzteil legen auf 200rpm ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Dezember 2017)

Ich will mein fl460 noch mal tauschen, weil das abschaltet, wenn die 780Ti auf 106% PT steht.

Und das, obwohl n 140er Lüfter luft durch das Netzteil einsaugt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Dezember 2017)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Das wäre eben ein mutiger Angriff auf den übrigen Netzteilmarkt gewesen---nur noch überbieten von dem, was BeQuiet mal endlich abziehen bringen sollte:
> Ein DarkPowerPro12 im 500 bis 600 Watt-Bereich (ist ja völlig egal, welche Zahl am Ende draufsteht) mit Titanium, Zwölf Jahre Garantie wie bei den Primes und einem neuen Umgang mit aktiver und passiver Kühlung: 100% Passiv auf Knopfdruck, 100% Aktiv auf nächsten Knopfdruck. Für 150€. Sowie das gleiche Netzteil ohne Lüfter und Umschalter, für 130€. Dieses Doppellineup würde Seasonic völlig den Teppich unter den Füßen wegziehen, da deren aktuellen Netzteilen eben durchgängig Multirail fehlt. Und der sonstigen Konkurrenz ebenso. Das Passivmodell wäre das mit Abstand beste Passivnetzteil, das Wahlnetzteil das beste Aktivnetzteil.
> Und das zum wirklich umwälzenden Preis, denn Effizienz und Garantiedauer (samt vernüftigen Bedingungen, nicht etwa wie bei Corsair... ) zusammen würden eben ein Paket bilden, durch das sich der Griff zu keinem anderen Netzteil mehr lohnen würde. (immer unter der Annahme, dass ATX und Listan noch zwölf Jahre bestehen bleiben würden) Über die Lebensdauer würde jede Kombi von zwei anderen Netzteilen ja aller Voraussicht nach mehr kosten. Solange man das im Marketing auch entsprechend betont, wäre das ein branchen- und vor allen Dingen communityerschütterndes Produkt...
> ...eines, das etwas erreichen könnte, was das DB(P)900 mit BeQuiet im Gehäusemarkt hat leisten können: BeQuiet als Marke weltweit zu etablieren.


Und was soll der Spaß kosten? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ebastler (4. Dezember 2017)

BenGun_ schrieb:


> Das Fanless klingt interessant, würde dann einfach nen Lüfter zwischen Gehäuse und Netzteil legen auf 200rpm ^^


Kann man auch gleich n BeQuiet kaufen, das hat den sogar schon eingebaut [emoji33]


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Dezember 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Kann man auch gleich n BeQuiet kaufen, das hat den sogar schon eingebaut [emoji33]



Geht man davon aus, dass das Seasonic Fanless für seinen Verwendungszweck angepasste Komponenten verwendet, hat man mehr davon als vom BeQuiet.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ebastler (4. Dezember 2017)

Mehr Kosten bei der selben Funktion...

Ich sehe immer noch für einen Heim PC absolut keinen Sinn in passiven Netzteilen.

Von ganz komischen Sonderfällen wo man das Netzteil als Lufteinlass braucht mal abgesehen, das hatte hier unlängst mal wer.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Dezember 2017)

Dazu kommt noch, dass man keine Kontrolle über die Temperatur des Netzteiles hat.
Und die wird sehr hoch sein müssen, da der Unterschied zwischen gar keinem Luftstrom und Lüfter auf 300rpm enorm ist.

Und für heiße Tage den Lüfter hochregeln geht ja auch nicht, weil man hat ja gar keine.


Kurz: Ist nicht wirklich sonderlich toll/sinnvoll. Und den Lüfter vom Netzteil mussts woanders verbauen.
Wobei ein guter Lüfter auch gut viel Geld kostet.
Da wär eine 'Super Ultra Silent Edition' sinnvoller.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (4. Dezember 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Und was soll der Spaß kosten?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


Steht doch dabei.


----------



## Pu244 (5. Dezember 2017)

BenGun_ schrieb:


> Das Fanless klingt interessant, würde dann einfach nen Lüfter zwischen Gehäuse und Netzteil legen auf 200rpm ^^



Damit führt man des Konzept eines passiven Netzteils ad absurdum, dann doch lieber semi passiv, da ist der Lüfter schon verbaut und er springt auch nur an, wenn er gebraucht wird.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch, dass man keine Kontrolle über die Temperatur des Netzteiles hat.
> Und die wird sehr hoch sein müssen, da der Unterschied zwischen gar keinem Luftstrom und Lüfter auf 300rpm enorm ist.
> 
> Und für heiße Tage den Lüfter hochregeln geht ja auch nicht, weil man hat ja gar keine.
> ...



Ich frage mich, was dir die passiven Netzteile angetan haben, dass du sie so sehr hasst.

Tatsache ist, dass sie wunderbar funktionieren und das (je nach Modell) sogar bei 50°C Umgebungstemperatur.


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2017)

Passive Netzteil sind eben überflüssig, wenn du gute aktive Netzteile hast.
Wo ist denn der Vorteil eines passiven Netzteils? Ein leiser Rechner?
Hast du auch mit einem aktiven Netzteil, wenn man bedenkt, dass da sowieso mehr drin ist, das Lüfter hat als nur das Netzteil.


----------



## poiu (5. Dezember 2017)

na ein Vorteil ist keine mechanischen Verschleißteile


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Dezember 2017)

Wenn der Build n reversen Airflow nutzt, geht's nicht anders.


----------



## Gripschi (6. Dezember 2017)

Das sind aber Einzelfälle.

In 99% aller Fälle reicht ein Leises Netzteil.

Das Dark Power 11 ist verdammt Leise. Da war ich unsicher ob es überhaupt läuft.

Da bringt mir ein Passives Null Vorteile.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Dezember 2017)

poiu schrieb:


> na ein Vorteil ist keine mechanischen Verschleißteile



...die in guter Qualität das Netzteil mindestens 2x, wenn nicht sogar 5x überleben 



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn der Build n reversen Airflow nutzt, geht's nicht anders.



Ja, aber genau das  is doch eine Bestätigung von dem, was ich die ganze Zeit sage:
Man spart *keinen Lüfter*, statt den einen im Netzteil hast halt 2 im Gehäuse. Nothing gained...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Dezember 2017)

Klar, aber meine Idee geht ohne Passivnetzteil eben nicht 

Und da das 460er nicht reicht, freue ich mich, dass es das 600er gibt.


----------



## Pu244 (6. Dezember 2017)

Es gibt offenbar wieder eine günstige Gelegenheit an das Pure Power heranzukommen, samt Diskussion:
BeQuiet! Pure Power 10 CM 500W 80Plus Silver und DC-DC Technik - mydealz.de

(Stefan kann ja den 10 Jahresgarantiefetischisten beiseite springen...)



Threshold schrieb:


> Passive Netzteil sind eben überflüssig, wenn du gute aktive Netzteile hast.
> Wo ist denn der Vorteil eines passiven Netzteils? Ein leiser Rechner?
> Hast du auch mit einem aktiven Netzteil, wenn man bedenkt, dass da sowieso mehr drin ist, das Lüfter hat als nur das Netzteil.



Ein staubfreier Rechner!

Ein passiver PC geht eben nicht ohne passives Netzteil, wenn man soetwas bauen will, dann kommt man da nicht drum herum. Außerdem hat man die dominante Fehlerquelle herausgeschmissen, sprich die Dinger leben wohl deutlich länger (wobei das in der Praxis nicht so wichtig ist).



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...die in guter Qualität das Netzteil mindestens 2x, wenn nicht sogar 5x überleben



Nachdem man das Problem mit den Kondensatoren in den Griff bekommen hat, sind Lüfter die Hauptursache für Probleme (mal abgesehen von Staub, aber auch dagegen helfen passive Netzteile.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, aber genau das  is doch eine Bestätigung von dem, was ich die ganze Zeit sage:
> Man spart *keinen Lüfter*, statt den einen im Netzteil hast halt 2 im Gehäuse. Nothing gained...



Ich habe mir einen Lüfter gespart, von daher stimmt das einfach nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Dezember 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> (Stefan kann ja den 10 Jahresgarantiefetischisten beiseite springen...)


...was sich in ein paar Jahren erledigt haben wird, wenn man den Infos zu der neusten Intel ATX Spezifikation glauben kann....




Pu244 schrieb:


> Nachdem man das Problem mit den Kondensatoren in den Griff bekommen hat, sind Lüfter die Hauptursache für Probleme (mal abgesehen von Staub, aber auch dagegen helfen passive Netzteile.


Ja, weil kaum jemand Lüfter in vernünftiger Qualität verbaut.
Da gibt es nämlich unglaubliche Differenzen, die du ja auch am Preis siehst.
Was glaubst du, warum es Lüfter für 1,5€ gibt und auch welche für um die 30€?!




Pu244 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir einen Lüfter gespart, von daher stimmt das einfach nicht.


Falsch, du glaubst, dass du dir einen Lüfter gespart hast...


----------



## Pu244 (6. Dezember 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...was sich in ein paar Jahren erledigt haben wird, wenn man den Infos zu der neusten Intel ATX Spezifikation glauben kann....



Das wird sich nie erledigt haben. Wobei es sich dann wirklich lohnen würde, vorausgesetzt, die neuen Netzteile wären inkompatibel zu den alten, denn dann wären Seasonic Prime, DPP P11 usw. ja der Zenit des aktuellen ATX Standards, besser ginge es nicht. Das Problem hat man ja auch bei den alten AT Systemen (und älter) und bei Systemen, bei denen die 5V Leistung dominant ist (P3 und Athlon Systeme, am besten mit Voodookarten). Da wühlt man sich ja auch durch, um das Beste, vom Alten zu finden.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, weil kaum jemand Lüfter in vernünftiger Qualität verbaut.
> Da gibt es nämlich unglaubliche Differenzen, die du ja auch am Preis siehst.
> Was glaubst du, warum es Lüfter für 1,5€ gibt und auch welche für um die 30€?!



Womit du ja zugibst, dass ich Recht habe. Was nutzt mir etwas, das man zwar bauen, aber nicht kaufen kann? Aus Entwicklersicht macht es natürlich Sinn, warum sollte man einen teuren und hochwertigen Lüfter verbauen, wenn die allermeisten Netzteile schon nach wenigen Jahren auf den Schrottplatz oder in die Abstellkammer wandern? Dann die 20€ Differenz lieber für etwas ausgeben, das auch wirklich einen Nutzen bringt.

Die gute (von Pareto abgeleitete) BWL Weisheit:
"Produziere nur was dein Kunde möchte und wofür er dich auch bezahlt"

Der zweite Teil ist so wichtig wie der erste.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Falsch, du glaubst, dass du dir einen Lüfter gespart hast...



Lüfter auf dem Netzteil: Nö
Lüfter auf der Graka: Zwei
Lüfter auf der CPU: Nö (wird bald durch meine AiO ersetzt und dann kommen wohl auch zwei überzählige Gehäuselüfter rein)
Lüfter im Gehäuse: Nö

Ich habe mir als einen Lüfter gespart, denn es geht auch ohne.


----------



## ebastler (6. Dezember 2017)

Ein passiver PC geht nur mit passivem Netzteil, ein passives Netzteil nut mit aktivem PC 

Es gibt abgesehen von inversem Airflow keinen einzigen Vorteil eines passiven NTs gegenüber beispielsweise einem P11.

Lautstärke? Der Lüfter im P11 ist leiser als die Elektronikgerausche der meisten mir bekannten Netzteile und aus 30cm nicht hörbar (und ich bin sehr heikel).

Langlebigkeit? Der Silent Wing da drin überlebt wohl jedes aktuelle ATX Netzteil.

Im Gegenzug sind die Komponenten im NT kühler und das Netzteil ist billiger.

Also, warum mehr zahlen ohne einen Vorteil zu haben? Dass die meisten Hersteller halt Mülllüfter verbauen zähle ich nicht als Argument, solange man Netzteile mit Sancooler, Silent Wing oder ggf auch Silencio FP kaufen kann. Darf man halt den Mist mit billigen Lüftern nicht kaufen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Dezember 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Das wird sich nie erledigt haben.


Wenn das eintrifft, worüber man gerade im Jonnyguru Forum spricht, wird sich das sehr wohl erledigt haben.
Denn wie es scheint Plant Intel die aktuellen Netzteile mit kommender Hardware inkompatibel zu machen.
Und du glaubst doch nicht, dass die Hersteller ernsthaft die heutigen Netzteile gegen ein kompatibles Modell tauschen werden, oder?!

Und das wird ein sehr schönes Beispiel dafür sein, wie Nutzlos Garantie sein kann.
Denn Änderungen der Spezifikation und dadurch eintretende Inkompatibilität sind da ganz sicher nicht mit abgedeckt.




Pu244 schrieb:


> Womit du ja zugibst, dass ich Recht habe.


Wie kommst du nur auf diesen Unsinn?!
Dass die meisten Lüfter in Netzteilen nicht sonderlich toll sind, beweist rein gar nichts. 
Das heißt dann im Umkehrschluss, dass die Hersteller zu geizig sind, gescheite Lüfter zu verbauen.
Nicht, dass Lüfter par se schlecht wären.

Und einige Hersteller versuchen zumindest halbwegs brauchbare Lüfter einzubauen, nur sieht man denen die QUalität nicht wirklich an.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Was nutzt mir etwas, das man zwar bauen, aber nicht kaufen kann? Aus Entwicklersicht macht es natürlich Sinn, warum sollte man einen teuren und hochwertigen Lüfter verbauen, wenn die allermeisten Netzteile schon nach wenigen Jahren auf den Schrottplatz oder in die Abstellkammer wandern? Dann die 20€ Differenz lieber für etwas ausgeben, das auch wirklich einen Nutzen bringt.


Ändert nichts daran, dass deine Behauptung nicht stimmt.
Denn es ist sehr wohl möglich einen Lüfter zu verwenden, der hält.
Aber das ruiniert man dann auch gleich mit den Semi Fanless Unsinn, mit dem man sich die (eventuell guten) Lüfter gleich wieder killt, aufgrund der vielen Start/Stopp Vorgänge...

Aber man gibt halt die 20€ für 'nen gescheiten Lüfter lieber für irgendeinen Unsinn wie Semi Fanless oder gar keinen Lüfter oder Japanischen Kondensatoren (*made in CHina)* oder irgendwelche sinnlosen Kabel aus statt für Dinge, die einem wirklich was bringen.


Pu244 schrieb:


> Lüfter auf dem Netzteil: Nö
> Lüfter auf der Graka: Zwei
> Lüfter auf der CPU: Nö (wird bald durch meine AiO ersetzt und dann kommen wohl auch zwei überzählige Gehäuselüfter rein)
> Lüfter im Gehäuse: Nö
> ...


...womit wir wieder bei der Lebensdauer, den Temperaturen und dass Fanless Netzteile keinerlei EInfluss auf die Temperatur des Gerätes haben können und damit deutlich wärmer arbeiten.  Womit sie wieder früher sterben.

Und da sind wir dann wieder beim Punkt, dass man sich eben KEINEN Lüfter spart, weil man den für den Luftstrom vom Gehäuse braucht, der dann ja auch das Netzteil kühlt...


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Ein staubfreier Rechner!
> 
> Ein passiver PC geht eben nicht ohne passives Netzteil, wenn man soetwas bauen will, dann kommt man da nicht drum herum. Außerdem hat man die dominante Fehlerquelle herausgeschmissen, sprich die Dinger leben wohl deutlich länger (wobei das in der Praxis nicht so wichtig ist).



Ja, ein passiver Rechner.
Wo hast du den aber?
'Ich z.B. haben einen Kühler für die CPU und einen für die Grafikkarte. Dazu Lüfter im Case, damit die warme Luft der beiden Komponenten rausgeführt werden.
Wo ist also da der sinn für ein passives Netzteil?
Und was für einen Kühler brauchst du, damit du eine GTX 1080 ti passiv betreiben kannst?
Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit Wasserkühlung an -- auch da findest du Lüfter an den Radiatoren.


----------



## gorgeous188 (6. Dezember 2017)

Es gab da mal ein Experiment mit einem Heizkörper als Radiator. Ganz ohne Lüfter. Aber trotzdem braucht man eine Pumpe


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2017)

Ich würde mit Kondensationswärme arbeiten. 
Einfach einen riesen Kreislauf machen, das warme Wasser steigt auf und verdunstest, dadurch zieht es neues Wasser nach.
Von unten wird dann frisches, kaltes Wasser nach fließen.
Ich glaube, ich baue mir einen Fluss.


----------



## Kusanar (7. Dezember 2017)

Da hat jemand gerade das Prinzip der Heatpipe "Neu erfunden"...


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Da hat jemand gerade das Prinzip der Heatpipe "Neu erfunden"...



Ich halte mich an Mammutbäume, die das Wasser 100 Meter hoch in die Blätter kriegen müssen und die haben keine Wakü Pumpe.


----------



## Gripschi (7. Dezember 2017)

Vllt doch. Nur halt Biomechanische Mechanismen.

Aber Irwie hab ich noch immer nicht den Vorteil eines Passiven Netzteil ggü einen mit sehr Guten Lüfter.

Preislich nehmen sie sich doch dann auch nicht die Welt


----------



## Rolk (11. Dezember 2017)

Bei notebooksbilliger.de gibt es 15% Rabatt auf lagernde Seasonic-Netzteile, frachtfrei per Hermes.


----------



## poiu (14. Dezember 2017)

poiu schrieb:


> Falls sich noch jemand an das Video erinnert (unten)  ich hab nenn neuen COoler Master Unboxing redet dan nerstmal paar minuten über seinen Ikea Tisch
> 
> YouTube
> 
> aber Warnung kann Lachkrämpfe und hinrschwund verursachen





willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> "Was sind denn Capacitors"?
> Edit: "Hier haben wir einen PSU für den CPU Stecker.""Das Netzteilkabel, das das Board powert."
> Zur Ansaugöffnung: "Hier haben wir eine Mesh-Oberfläche, damit die Luft gut raus kann."
> Danke für das geniale Video





Journeyman schrieb:


> "Versteckte" Ikea-Werbung von einem 12- oder 13-jährigen Netzteilexperten? Schon ziemlich amüsant das Ganze ^^



DAMN das tolle Ikea Tisch labervideo ist weg


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2017)

poiu schrieb:


> DAMN das tolle Ikea Tisch labervideo ist weg



Hey, der Typ ist mein Vorbild.  
Was der alles an Hardware hinter sich hat. 

Allerdings ist der Heizkörper noch aus den 70er.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Allerdings ist der Heizkörper noch aus den 70er.


Immerhin is da ein Heizkörper und nicht nur ein Ofen...


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Dezember 2017)

Hab mal was geschrieben mal wieder:
Bitfenix Formula, 450W by Stefan Payne


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2017)

Liest sich sehr gut. Leider praktisch nicht zu bekommen. Einzig Caseking hat das Formula lagernd.
Echt schade, dass die Bitfenix Netzteil so schwer zu bekommen sind.


----------



## gorgeous188 (15. Dezember 2017)

NK00 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Acer OEM Mainboard. Mein Problem ist das das Netzteil über einen 20/24Pol ATX Stromanschluss verfügt.
> Mein Mainboard bezieht den Strom allerdings nur über einen 12Pol Stromanschluss.





Threshold schrieb:


> Den OEM Mist in die Mülltonne werfen.
> Ich verstehe einfach nicht, dass man PC Hardware kauft, die nicht ATX kompatibel ist.



An sich ist die Idee mit dem kleineren Stromanschluss ja gar nicht so verkehrt. Sowas als neuen Standard würde ich sofort begrüßen. Aber nicht als herstellerspezifischen Stecker. Das hat mich schon an den Siemens Mainboards mit Pentium 3 aufgeregt, dass sie mechanisch die zwei AT-Stecker fürs Mainboard verwendet haben aber natürlich mit anderer Belegung.


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2017)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> An sich ist die Idee mit dem kleineren Stromanschluss ja gar nicht so verkehrt. Sowas als neuen Standard würde ich sofort begrüßen. Aber nicht als herstellerspezifischen Stecker. Das hat mich schon an den Siemens Mainboards mit Pentium 3 aufgeregt, dass sie mechanisch die zwei AT-Stecker fürs Mainboard verwendet haben aber natürlich mit anderer Belegung.



Die ATX Spezifikationen müssten dringend mal überarbeitet werden, denn immerhin bietet der 24 Pin Anschluss gerade mal 2 12 Volt Pins. Was heute echt wenig ist.
Daher kein Wunder, dass einige Boards wieder extra Stromanschlüsse benötigen.
Nur passiert da leider nichts. Genauso wie es keinen einheitlichen Stecker für das Mainboard Panel gibt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Genauso wie es keinen einheitlichen Stecker für das Mainboard Panel gibt.


Öhm, doch, wenn du die Power/HDD LED und Power/Reset Button meinst.
Nur ASUS hält sich nicht dran...


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Öhm, doch, wenn du die Power/HDD LED und Power/Reset Button meinst.
> Nur ASUS hält sich nicht dran...



Wo denn?
Nenne mir ein Case, das einen fertigen Stecker für die Panel Anschlüsse bietet.
Ich ziehe da immer einzelne Strippen raus.


----------



## gorgeous188 (15. Dezember 2017)

Habe ich tatsächlich schon erlebt. Das war ein kompletter Stecker, so wie bei USB auch. Mit einem ASUS Mainboard hätte es da ein größeres Problem gegeben.

Wenn man den FrontPanel-Header mal normen könnte würde es die ganze Angelegenheit wesentlich einfacher machen.


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2017)

Wenn ich mit die Retail Mainboards so anschaue, hast du Panels für einzelne Strippen. Einen Anschluss für einen Stecker gibt es da nicht.
Was möglich ist, ist dass es ein fertig Rechner ist. Der kann es sich leisten einen passenden Stecker drin zu haben, denn das bindet ja an den Hersteller.
Denn ein anders Mainboard passt ja nicht.

Was ich eben vorziehe, wäre eben ein fertiger Stecker wie eben USB oder Audio für alle Mainboards am Markt.
Sodass das Case mit jedem Mainboard kompatibel ist.
Das ist aktuell nicht gegeben -- hab ich ja am Dark Base 700 gesehen. Wieder nur einzelne Strippen.


----------



## Amon (15. Dezember 2017)

Hilft dir das weiter, Stefan?
infinno Products - SMPS Supervisor


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo denn?


MSI, Biostar, Gigabyte Mainboards.

Alle haben *seit Jahren* die gleiche Belegung an dieser Stelle. Und dann gibts ASUS...

Und _DIE_ kannst jetzt dafür flamen, dass es diesen Stecker bei Gehäusen nicht gibt. Wenn ASUS diesen Stecker wie jeder andere vernünftige Hersteller implementiert hätte, hätten auch viele Gehäuse einen einzelnen Stecker für alles....

Oh und auf einigen Boards hat ASUS den Standardisierten Stecker auch vorgesehen, aber nicht bestückt...

Also bitte ASUS dafür flamen, dass sie ihren eigenen Mist durchziehen müssen...


Amon schrieb:


> Hilft dir das weiter, Stefan?
> infinno Products - SMPS Supervisor



Leider nein.
Die Auslösepunkte für UVP/OVP sind in dem nicht angegeben...


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Also bitte ASUS dafür flamen, dass sie ihren eigenen Mist durchziehen müssen...



Aber wo ist das Problem?
Bei USB oder Audio haben sich doch auch alle auf einen Standard Stecker geeinigt.
Wieso ist das beim Frontpanel nicht möglich?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Dezember 2017)

Weil jedes Case eine unterschiedliche Anzahl an Tastern hat und nicht jedes Case Status-LEDs hat.
Mehr Material -> Mehr Kosten.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wo ist das Problem?
> Bei USB oder Audio haben sich doch auch alle auf einen Standard Stecker geeinigt.
> Wieso ist das beim Frontpanel nicht möglich?


Ich muss mich korrigieren.
Hab mir das Board angeschaut:
ASUS Prime X370-Pro Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Und da hat ASUS tatsächlich den spezifizierten Anschluss verbaut....
Das heißt, dass dem Stecker jetzt nix mehr im Wege steht, im prinzip. Es dauert nur noch 5-10 Jahre...

Und genau das ist das Problem, dass ASUS das lange Zeit nicht gemacht hat.
Das ASUS TUF Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland hat noch den alten Stecker, das R3.0 hingegen schon den neuen wie das ASUS Prime X370.
Also in den letzen paar Jahren hat ASUS den Stecker adaptiert, vermutlich weil sie von Systemintegratoren dazu 'überredet' wurden...


----------



## Pu244 (17. Dezember 2017)

Irgendwie komisch, wenn hier geraten wird die alten H Automaten auszutauschen und man selbst noch mit den alten Patronensicherungen herumgurkt (immerhin kann man die schnell ändern). Naja, ich sollte eventuell eher diese komische alte Steckdose austauschen lassen, die über keinen Erdleiter verfügt und obendrein keinen Schutzkragen hat. Aber da ich noch eine normale Steckdose habe, in die ich noch einen Überspannungsschutz gestopft habe, der mit 10A abgesichert ist, komme ich damit klar, dass ich an die andere nur den Föhn, Heizlüfter und alles andere ohne Schutzleiter anschließen kann. Muß allerdings gemacht werden, bevor ich ausziehe, sonst könnte es für den nächsten Mieter sehr böse enden.

Kennt jemand von euch diese Art von Steckdose?

Sie hat zwei Kontakte und wird offenbar von zwei Schrauben gehalten. Die Bude ist aus den 60ern, aber ich bezweifle irgendwie, dass es damals legal war solche Todesfallen zu fabrizieren.

Tut mir leid, dass ich sie nicht besser photographieren konnte, das Ding ist neben einem Schrank angebracht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Dezember 2017)

Das sieht mir eher nach der Schweizer Variante aus, da ist nur eine Schraube, das andere Loch wäre für den Schuutzleiterpin.


----------



## Pu244 (17. Dezember 2017)

eine Schweizer Steckdose kann es eigentlich nicht sein, dazu wäre der Erdleiter zu weit unten. Bei den Schweizer Steckern sind die hingegen nicht so viel höher, als L und N, bei mir bilden sie fast ein gleichseitiges Dreieck.

Hier die Schweizer Variante:
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/02/SEV_1011_Typ_12_Steckdose.jpg

Es gab noch eine alte Variante, bei der ragte der Schutzleiter allerdings, wie in Frankreich, hinaus.


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2017)

Wieso hast du einen Knopf an die Wand geklebt?


----------



## keinnick (17. Dezember 2017)

Vielleicht ist das so etwas in der Richtung? Perilex – Wikipedia


----------



## Pu244 (17. Dezember 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das so etwas in der Richtung? Perilex – Wikipedia



Definitiv kein Perilex, der ist auch gegen das Einstecken eines Schukosteckers geschützt. Würden auch die Sicherungen garnicht hergeben, wir haben nur 6 Stück für die ganze Bude, obwohl daran ein E Herd und ein großer Wassererhitzer angeschlossen sind.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Dezember 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Irgendwie komisch, wenn hier geraten wird die alten H Automaten auszutauschen und man selbst noch mit den alten Patronensicherungen herumgurkt (immerhin kann man die schnell ändern). Naja, ich sollte eventuell eher diese komische alte Steckdose austauschen lassen, die über keinen Erdleiter verfügt und obendrein keinen Schutzkragen hat. Aber da ich noch eine normale Steckdose habe, in die ich noch einen Überspannungsschutz gestopft habe, der mit 10A abgesichert ist, komme ich damit klar, dass ich an die andere nur den Föhn, Heizlüfter und alles andere ohne Schutzleiter anschließen kann. Muß allerdings gemacht werden, bevor ich ausziehe, sonst könnte es für den nächsten Mieter sehr böse enden.
> 
> Kennt jemand von euch diese Art von Steckdose?
> 
> ...



Sofern nur zwei Leiter vorhanden sind, ist es die _klassische Nullung_. Der Neutralleiter dient gleichzeitig als Schutzleiter. Darf seit Anfang der 70er in dieser Form nicht mehr installiert werden.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pu244 (17. Dezember 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Sofern nur zwei Leiter vorhanden sind, ist es die _klassische Nullung_. Der Neutralleiter dient gleichzeitig als Schutzleiter. Darf seit Anfang der 70er in dieser Form nicht mehr installiert werden.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



Nein, es ist auch keine klassische Nullung, weil der Schutzleiter bei dieser Steckdose garnicht kontaktiert wird. Er hängt sozusagen in der Luft und hat keine Funktion, was tödlich enden kann.


----------



## Amon (17. Dezember 2017)

2 Kontakte, kein Schutzleiter. Die anderen beiden Löcher sind Schraublöcher.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk

Edit: Wenn du die gegen eine neue Dose tauschen möchtest solltest du vorher nachsehen ob da noch ein rotes Kabel drin is. Falls ja kannst du da eine ganz normale Steckdose rein bauen. Falls nicht wirds schwierig.


----------



## Pu244 (17. Dezember 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> 2 Kontakte, kein Schutzleiter. Die anderen beiden Löcher sind Schraublöcher.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk
> 
> Edit: Wenn du die gegen eine neue Dose tauschen möchtest solltest du vorher nachsehen ob da noch ein rotes Kabel drin is. Falls ja kannst du da eine ganz normale Steckdose rein bauen. Falls nicht wirds schwierig.



Es ist ja keine 400V Steckdose, von daher ist da sicher eine Phase und ein Nulleiter drin. Da die Bude aus den 60ern stammt und damals am Schutzleiter gegeizt wurde, wird da wohl die klassische Nullung praktiziert werden. Das ganze wird wohl ein Elektriker machen, das ist Sache der Vermieterin. Da ich aber im Moment keine Lust auf Handwerker habe, wird es das Ding wohl noch einige Zeit tun müssen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Dezember 2017)

In ES hatten wir genau solche Steckdosen, bloß etwas moderner gestaltet. 
Erinnert mich aber auch an die Steckdose bei meiner Oma, jedoch hat die Erdungspole.
Du wohnst schon in DE?

Sieht vertrauensunwürdig aus, ich würde die, wenn überhaupt, nur für Euro Stecker benutzen.


----------



## Pu244 (18. Dezember 2017)

Es gibt das Focus Platinum, in der 750W Version, im Angebot:
Seasonic FOCUS Plus 750 Platinum, PC-Netzteil schwarz, 4x PCIe, Kabel-Management



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> In ES hatten wir genau solche Steckdosen, bloß etwas moderner gestaltet.
> Erinnert mich aber auch an die Steckdose bei meiner Oma, jedoch hat die Erdungspole.
> Du wohnst schon in DE?
> 
> Sieht vertrauensunwürdig aus, ich würde die, wenn überhaupt, nur für Euro Stecker benutzen.



Ja, ich wohne in Deutschland und an der Steckdose benutze ich nur Dinge, die keinen Schutzleiter haben. Also den Euroflachstecker oder den großen 10A Eurostecker.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (20. Dezember 2017)

Na da schau mal einer an ... Da hängt sich wiedermal jemand weit aus dem Fenster o_O




> Das Straight Power 10 Netzteil ist nicht mehr empfehlenswert.
> Die elektrische Qualität im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz ist dem Preis nicht mehr angemessen.




Ist da mittlerweile was dran ??? Ich halte das für Haltlos ?!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Dezember 2017)

Jaein, die PP10 sind eben schon extrem nah dran.
Allerdings kommt dann wieder der Lüfter ins Spiel, und da kann sich dann plötzlich kaum ein günstigeres Netzteil mehr gleichauf setzen.


----------



## cap82 (20. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen, da das hier der Allgemeine NT-Thread ist, möchte ich hier kurz meine Frage stellen, bevor ich einen extra Thread erstelle:

Ich habe seit Mitte 2010 folgendes NT:
600 Watt Cooler Master Silent Pro Modula 80+ Bronze - Netzteile ab 600W | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,

Die Tage kommt meine neue Plattform, siehe Signatur, (CPU, MoBo, RAM), welche mittlerweile die dritte Plattform für das NT wäre.

Ich frage mich, ob es nicht langsam an der zeit ist, auch hier ein Upgrade vorzunehmen?
Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Dezember 2017)

Würde ich eigentlich mal anraten, 500W reicht dann locker, je nach Budget würde ich da die “üblichen Verdächtigen“ nehmen.


----------



## Gripschi (20. Dezember 2017)

Nach nunmehr bald 7 Jahren kann man es in Rente schicken.


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2017)

cap82 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob es nicht langsam an der zeit ist, auch hier ein Upgrade vorzunehmen?
> Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.



Solltest du machen. Das Silent Pro ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß.


----------



## cap82 (20. Dezember 2017)

Ok, ich hatte eigentlich das Straight Power 10 CM ins Auge gefasst, jetzt aber gelesen, dass die auch nicht mehr ganz so up to date sind?
Wichtig ist mir ein gescheites Kabelmanagement und vor allem ein Leiser Lüfter.
Gibt's da was zu empfehlen?
Ich will die nächsten Jahre wieder Ruhe haben.


----------



## Amon (20. Dezember 2017)

Das E10 ist absolut noch up to date, das kannst du bedenkenlos kaufen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Dezember 2017)

Jupp, nur Preis-Leistung hat sich halt leicht verschlechtert, da von unten rel ähnliche Technik den Preis etwas weniger attraktiv wirken lässt.
Alternativ ist das Cooler Master V550 zu nennen.


----------



## Gripschi (20. Dezember 2017)

Wenn du sehr Leise willst bleibt eigentlich mmn nur BeQuit.

Das E10 ist noch immer sehr gut, was willst du den an Hardware verbauen.

Vllt reichen auch 400W wo es nochmal günstiger ist

Fg


----------



## ebastler (20. Dezember 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Wenn du sehr Leise willst bleibt eigentlich mmn nur BeQuit.
> 
> Das E10 ist noch immer sehr gut, was willst du den an Hardware verbauen.
> 
> ...


V550 und Whisper M 550 sind selbst offen betrieben aus 20cm nicht mehr wahrnehmbar.

Sogar das Cougar GX-S 450 ist noch extrem leise.


----------



## cap82 (20. Dezember 2017)

Wie gesagt, Hardware steht in der Sig.  CPU kam gestern, MoBo und RAM sollen heute eintreffen. Ein paar Tage wird das alte NT noch überleben. Die 1070 habe ich seit nem knappen Jahr.


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2017)

cap82 schrieb:


> Ok, ich hatte eigentlich das Straight Power 10 CM ins Auge gefasst, jetzt aber gelesen, dass die auch nicht mehr ganz so up to date sind?



Klar kannst du das E10 kaufen.
Das E11 steht halt in den Startlölchern und sollte Anfang Januar in den Handel kommen.
Daher gibt es eben genug Leute, die empfehlen, auf das E11 zu warten.
Kannst du auch machen -- solange sollte das alte Silent Pro noch durchhalten.


----------



## cap82 (20. Dezember 2017)

Klingt gut, dann warte ich auf das Neue!


----------



## poiu (20. Dezember 2017)

Bei Conrad gibt es aktuell das be quiet PP10 CM mit 400W für 45€

be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 400W (Teilmodular) Bestpreis! - mydealz.de


Hab am gestern endlich etwas zeit gefunden und neues NT eingebaut, das alte Platinum war schon fünf Jahre alt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Dezember 2017)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Na da schau mal einer an ... Da hängt sich wiedermal jemand weit aus dem Fenster o_O
> 
> https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1734555&p=20752779#post20752779
> 
> Ist da mittlerweile was dran ??? Ich halte das für Haltlos ?!


Da meint wohl wer wieder den Unsinn mit den Wapanese Caps.
Wannabe Japanese weil made in China aufgrund der hohen Import Steuer.

Und der Spannungsqualitäts wahn halt...


"Buhuhu, das Netzteil ist *******, hat 30mV Ripple auf +12V".
Spec ist 120mV...

Wobei das eigentliche Problem die Pure Power 10 Serie ist, die so nah an der Straight Power 10 Serie ist.
Das verwendet fast die gleiche Plattform, ist elektrisch ev. bisserl besser, so dass man am Schluss für folgendes bezahlt:

Besserer Lüfter.
Mehr Garantie
Vor Ort Austausch
Bessere Caps in +5VSB und für 3,3V/5V.
bessere Effizienz
PCIe Kabel nicht als Y-Kabel ausgeführt, bei CM Version (1:1 verdrahtet)

Soo viel ist das leider nicht. Dahe


cap82 schrieb:


> Ich habe seit Mitte 2010 folgendes NT:
> 600 Watt Cooler Master Silent Pro Modula 80+ Bronze - Netzteile ab 600W | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
> 
> Die Tage kommt meine neue Plattform, siehe Signatur, (CPU, MoBo, RAM), welche mittlerweile die dritte Plattform für das NT wäre.
> ...


Ja, logo.
Ist damals ganz gut gewesen, aber heute nur noch auf Level von System Integrator Produkten.
Ist halt schon ein älteres Gerät...



cap82 schrieb:


> Ok, ich hatte eigentlich das Straight Power 10 CM ins Auge gefasst, jetzt aber gelesen, dass die auch nicht mehr ganz so up to date sind?
> Wichtig ist mir ein gescheites Kabelmanagement und vor allem ein Leiser Lüfter.
> Gibt's da was zu empfehlen?
> Ich will die nächsten Jahre wieder Ruhe haben.


Der Herr hat keinerlei Argumente geliefert und nur irgendeinen Unsinn behauptet.
Aber das ist ja, was das Forum wollte. Die haben alle, die 'nen bisserl Hirn und Verstand haben, rausgeekelt oder gebannt. Und dann bleibt nur die 'Feelings over Facts' Fraktion, die ihre Meinung nicht ausreichend begründen können.

Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass "die anderen" immer noch in 9 von 10 Fällen am Lüfter sparen. Und ein guter Lüfte ist nunmal verdammt teuer.
Aber genau darum können die auch ihre Produkte billiger anbieten als be quiet...

Ist halt alles nicht so schwar/weiß bei Netzteilen, wie einige behaupten. 


Und auch die 10 Jahre Garantie ist nicht so super duper toll, wenn nur der Erstkäufer das hat, der Hersteller 0 Kulanz ausüben kann und das meiste eh ausgeschlossen ist, man damit rechnet, dass keiner das Netzteil nach 7 Jahren einsendet und man eine Kopie der Rechnung verlangt.

Dann lieber 3-5 Jahre ohne Fragen, Ausschlüsse und so weiter...


Oh und wenn das, was die im Jonnyguru über die Intel PSU Spec behaupten, eintrifft, kannst du eh erst einmal alle aktuell verfügbaren Netzteile wegschmeißen . Und Garantie gibts auch nicht, weil die logischerweise Änderungen der ATX Spezifikationen nicht einschließt...


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2017)

poiu schrieb:


> Hab am gestern endlich etwas zeit gefunden und neues NT eingebaut, das alte Platinum war schon fünf Jahre alt



Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wieso du dir immer wieder Crap besorgst und verbaust. 
Meine Fresse. 
Kauf endlich mal Qualität. 
Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: Netzteil ATX 800W Retail Diamond Power ATX12V 2.2 / EPS12V


----------



## poiu (20. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wieso du dir immer wieder Crap besorgst und verbaust.
> Meine Fresse.
> Kauf endlich mal Qualität.
> Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: Netzteil ATX 800W Retail Diamond Power ATX12V 2.2 / EPS12V



Ich dachte eher an das hier mit 1800 mW
1800W Schaltnetzteil Stromversorgung fur Bitcoin Litecoin Miner Bergbaumaschine  | eBay


----------



## Olstyle (20. Dezember 2017)

Der X86 PC der mit 1800 Milliwatt läuft ist leider noch nicht Marktreif  .


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (20. Dezember 2017)

poiu schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an das hier mit 1800 mW
> 1800W Schaltnetzteil Stromversorgung fur Bitcoin Litecoin Miner Bergbaumaschine  | eBay





			
				Ebay schrieb:
			
		

> Bitcoin Litecoin Miner Bergbaumaschine



Also das Ding muss was wert sein ... Das sagt ja schon der Name


----------



## poiu (20. Dezember 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der X86 PC der mit 1800 Milliwatt läuft ist leider noch nicht Marktreif  .



mehr schafft das teil doch nicht xD


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Dezember 2017)

poiu schrieb:


> Hab am gestern endlich etwas zeit gefunden und neues NT eingebaut, das alte Platinum war schon fünf Jahre alt
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ist das noch die „alte“ Serie, oder schon ein Ultra?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kusanar (21. Dezember 2017)

poiu schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an das hier mit 1800 mW
> 1800W Schaltnetzteil Stromversorgung fur Bitcoin Litecoin Miner Bergbaumaschine  | eBay



Bergbaumaschine  ...
Made my day


----------



## poiu (21. Dezember 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ist das noch die „alte“ Serie, oder schon ein Ultra?



Ultra hab ich auch schon hier, Test ist auch fertig  aber eingebaut hab ich mal das alte wird nicht mehr benötigt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Dezember 2017)

poiu schrieb:


> Ultra hab ich auch schon hier, Test ist auch fertig  aber eingebaut hab ich mal das alte wird nicht mehr benötigt.



Bin gespannt, hoffentlich hat sich das Warten gelohnt.
Welche Variante hast du getestet?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poiu (21. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab einige hier und die werden jetzt abgearbeitet

Na das nenne ich doch mal Leckere Schokolade  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab eine Lampe.


----------



## poiu (21. Dezember 2017)

Also die zweite Funktion ist viel wichtiger


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2017)

poiu schrieb:


> Also die zweite Funktion ist viel wichtiger



Ich weiß. 
Der Vorteil ist, dass du im Dunkeln die Flasche öffnen kannst.


----------



## poiu (21. Dezember 2017)

Also das es für die Erfindung kein Nobelpreis gab


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (21. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wieso du dir immer wieder Crap besorgst und verbaust.
> Meine Fresse.
> Kauf endlich mal Qualität.
> Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: Netzteil ATX 800W Retail Diamond Power ATX12V 2.2 / EPS12V


Sollte das nächste 80Plus-Label Diamond heißen, dann werden die Verkäufe von diesem Schrottteil ordentlich durch die Decke gehen...


----------



## Pu244 (22. Dezember 2017)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Sollte das nächste 80Plus-Label Diamond heißen, dann werden die Verkäufe von diesem Schrottteil ordentlich durch die Decke gehen...



Geht doch heute schon, immerhin hat 80 Plus nicht die Elemente 22, 47, 78 und 79 sowie Legierungen aus dem 29 Element, für sich gepachtet. Von daher kann jeder Hersteller Gold, Platin, Titan oder sonstwas Netzteile rausbringen, nur eben nicht mit 80 Plus Zertifizierung. Einige besonders dreiste Hersteller, wie Thermaltake, haben ihre Wirkungsgrade auch auf braunen, grauen und gelben Grund gedruckt.


----------



## poiu (24. Dezember 2017)

Frohe Weihnachten allen Netzteil Fetischisten und Faschisten


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (24. Dezember 2017)

poiu schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten allen Netzteil Fetischisten und Faschisten



Dem schließe ich mich an ...
Fröhliche Weihnachten zusammen


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Dezember 2017)

Frohe Weihnachten.

Und denkt dran:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amon (25. Dezember 2017)

Frohes Fest den Netzteil Junkies.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## poiu (2. Januar 2018)

Bei Mindstar ist das Seasonic TFX 350W für 50€ im Angebot, ist die OEM ich hatte aber die Retail hier Unterschied ist Farbe und Garantiedauer

Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Januar 2018)

Aktuelle Currents von 'nem Ryzen (sack lahmer DDR4-2400 RAM) mit RX480:
Last: 2,5A/3.75A/16A
Idle: 2A/2,35A/2A


----------



## Olstyle (7. Januar 2018)

3,3V/5V/12V ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Januar 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 3,3V/5V/12V ?



Absolut


----------



## gorgeous188 (8. Januar 2018)

Ich habe hier ein Mainboard von Asrock, wo die USB-Ports dauerhaft unter Spannung stehen, auch wenn der PC aus ist.
Wird das über die 5Vsb Schiene realisiert? Die ist ja mit 3A halbwegs vernünftig dimensioniert.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Januar 2018)

Sollte es. Meist gibt es auch einen Jumper mit dem sich das de/aktivieren lässt.


----------



## ebastler (10. Januar 2018)

Eher eine Option im BIOS


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2018)

Ich hab zufällig was gefunden. 

Corsair AX1600i im Test - Das beste PC-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Titanium Effizienz


----------



## BenGun_ (12. Januar 2018)

Welches günstige Netzteil für einen i5 7600 ner GTX 1070 und nem MSI B250 Board?


----------



## Olstyle (12. Januar 2018)

Z.B. das im Post über dir 

Das Pure Power 10 mit 400W könnte was für dich sein.


----------



## Harteware1 (16. Januar 2018)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wer ein 750 Watt Netzteil braucht? Und für was alles?

Und welche gibt es da?


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Januar 2018)

Harteware1 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wer ein 750 Watt Netzteil braucht? Und für was alles?


Jemand, der zwei high End Grafikkarten verwendet...



Harteware1 schrieb:


> Und welche gibt es da?


Von jedem Hersteller so 3 Modelle oder so, die halbwegs brauchbar sind...


----------



## ebastler (16. Januar 2018)

Ich brauch auch Single GPU mindestens 750W wenn ich mich mal wieder dran mache mit OC zu spielen und ans Limit zu takten


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Januar 2018)

Review vom SP11/750W:
be quiet! Straight Power 11 im Test - Jetzt noch effizienter und noch leiser?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Januar 2018)

Hm, klingt nach der neuen Standardempfehlung?  Oh Wunder


----------



## Nightmare09 (17. Januar 2018)

Wenn sie jetzt noch so etwas wie CorsairLink hätten, um sich diverse Werte anzeigen zu lassen. Irgendwie fehlt mir das bei der Dark Power Pro Netzteilen auch wenn es ein bisschen Spielerei ist.


----------



## poiu (17. Januar 2018)

das ist Straight Power E11. Außerdem das ist be quiet und du willst das Corsairlink  wird nie passieren


----------



## gorgeous188 (17. Januar 2018)

In gut einem Jahr kommt dann das DPP12? Mist, dann muss ich ja schon wieder umbauen


----------



## Nightmare09 (17. Januar 2018)

poiu schrieb:


> das ist Straight Power E11. Außerdem das ist be quiet und du willst das Corsairlink  wird nie passieren



Ich schrieb doch auch, dass ich so etwas wie CorsairLink, d.h. eine vergleichbare Möglichkeit, gerne hätte.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Januar 2018)

BQ-connect?

Edit:
Oder BeQ-Connect, ..

Sollte Be Quiet diese Bezeichnungen Nutzen, müssen se mir ein entsprechendes Gerät zur Übertragung der Nutzungsrechte dieser Wortschöpfungen zukommen lassen


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2018)

Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Ich schrieb doch auch, dass ich so etwas wie CorsairLink, d.h. eine vergleichbare Möglichkeit, gerne hätte.



Murks gibt es eben woanders und nicht bei BeQuiet. 

Ach ja, ist mir zugesprungen.  
be quiet! Straight Power 11 im Test - Jetzt noch effizienter und noch leiser?


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Januar 2018)

poiu schrieb:


> das ist Straight Power E11. Außerdem das ist be quiet und du willst das Corsairlink  wird nie passieren


Is doch eh nur 'nen stinknormaler PIC Microcontroller, der bisserl programmiert wurde und ausgelesen werden kann. Ist jetzt nicht soo wahnsinnig spannend.

Und ja auch schon auf non COrsair PRodukten zu finden.

FSP hat doch auch schon sowas in der ARt. Schau dir doch mal diese Dual 500W Redundanten TEile an, die letztens reviewt wurden.
Da war doch auch 'ne Software mit bei...


----------



## Nightmare09 (17. Januar 2018)

Was ist an der Überwachungsmöglichkeit an sich denn „Murks“? 
Die ausgegeben Werte müssen ja nicht denen von Labormessinstrumenten entsprechen aber eine Übersicht über die einzelnen Schienen und die Gesamtleistung ist doch praktisch, so kann man sich sparen auf so ein „Strommessgerät“ für die Steckdose zu schauen, sofern es einen interessiert. (Wie Corsair das hardwareseitig macht kann ich nicht beurteilen).


----------



## poiu (17. Januar 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Is doch eh nur 'nen stinknormaler PIC Microcontroller, der bisserl programmiert wurde und ausgelesen werden kann. Ist jetzt nicht soo wahnsinnig spannend.
> 
> Und ja auch schon auf non COrsair PRodukten zu finden.



War eher ein Witz wegen dem CorsairLink, wenn dann stricken die was eigenes wäre sowieso empfehlenswert


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2018)

Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Was ist an der Überwachungsmöglichkeit an sich denn „Murks“?
> Die ausgegeben Werte müssen ja nicht denen von Labormessinstrumenten entsprechen aber eine Übersicht über die einzelnen Schienen und die Gesamtleistung ist doch praktisch, so kann man sich sparen auf so ein „Strommessgerät“ für die Steckdose zu schauen, sofern es einen interessiert. (Wie Corsair das hardwareseitig macht kann ich nicht beurteilen).



Tja, Software Auslesen. das kann letztendlich auch jedes Drittprogramm.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Januar 2018)

Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Was ist an der Überwachungsmöglichkeit an sich denn „Murks“?



Die sind einfach so unpräzise, dass sie fast nutzlos sind. 

Wir reden hier von einer Präzision, die vergleichbar mit der ATX Spezifikation ist...
Also sowas wie +/- 5% oder so.
Bzw die Präzision dieser Teile ist gar nicht erst spezifiziert...


----------



## Olstyle (17. Januar 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Is doch eh nur 'nen stinknormaler PIC Microcontroller, der bisserl programmiert wurde und ausgelesen werden kann.


Mit der Argumentation kannst du gefühlt jedes smarte Gerät für unnütz erklären.
"Ein PIC mit ein bisserl programmiert" ist der Kern der digitalen Revolution.


----------



## ebastler (17. Januar 2018)

BeQonnect.

Ich fände es auch echt cool. Und ein stm32f1 mit einem kleinen halbwegs präzisen ADC kostet auch <5€ Im EK, ich wäre für das Feature aber bereit nen schönen Aufpreis zu zahlen einfach weil ich es interessant finde.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Januar 2018)

<5€ sind Unsummen für einen IC. <1€ ist das was ein Einkäufer hören will.


----------



## ebastler (17. Januar 2018)

Ich spreche auch nicht von einem, sondern von mehreren, und halbwegs schnelle präzise ADCs Kosten auch n Bisschen was. N stm32 kostet afaik fast nix mehr.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Januar 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mit der Argumentation kannst du gefühlt jedes smarte Gerät für unnütz erklären.
> "Ein PIC mit ein bisserl programmiert" ist der Kern der digitalen Revolution.



ARGH, war mal wieder zu faul.
Da hast natürlich Recht.

Das Problem, was ich mit den ganzen Überwachungsdingern in Netzteilen habe ist, dass es einfach zu unpräzise ist und die Präzision nirgends spezifiziert.

Corsair z.B. gibt an, dass die da was auslesen können. Aber nicht mit welcher Toleranz.
Und das macht das ganze total sinnlos.

Wenn das Zeugs halbwegs präzise ist und man den Werten auch vertrauen könnte, wäre das ganze ja auch kein Problem...


----------



## ROUMEN (18. Januar 2018)

Was ist mit 750 Watt Netzteil? Zu gebrauchen für zwei Grafikkarten?

Super Flower Leadex II 80 Plus Gold Netzteil, modular schwarz - 750 W…

Gab auch ein Unboxing dazu:
YouTube


----------



## CastorTolagi (18. Januar 2018)

> Zu gebrauchen für zwei Grafikkarten?


Kommt auf die Grafikkarten an.
Genauso wie den restlichen Komponenten


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2018)

ROUMEN schrieb:


> Was ist mit 750 Watt Netzteil? Zu gebrauchen für zwei Grafikkarten?
> 
> Super Flower Leadex II 80 Plus Gold Netzteil, modular schwarz - 750 W…
> 
> ...



Wäre mir zu laut.


----------



## ebastler (18. Januar 2018)

Ich hatte das 650er hier...
An sich n schönes Gerät, aber die Lautstärke :/
Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Super Flower Leadex Gold II 650W - Besser als Hervorragend?


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2018)

Da kann man jetzt auch das E11 nehmen. Gibt ja sogar bis 1000 Watt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Januar 2018)

ROUMEN schrieb:


> Was ist mit 750 Watt Netzteil? Zu gebrauchen für zwei Grafikkarten?
> 
> Super Flower Leadex II 80 Plus Gold Netzteil, modular schwarz - 750 W…
> 
> ...


Geht, aber sehr laut, sobald Lüfter dreht.

Wenn du auf beleuchtete Anschlüsse stehst, gibts keine Alternative, AFAIR.


----------



## BenGun_ (18. Januar 2018)

So kleine Rückmeldung.
Habe für B350 + Ryzen 5 1600x + 8GB Ram + SSD + HDD + GTX 1070 SC, das von euch vorgeschlagene Pure Power 10 400 Watt genommen.
Spielelast maximal 220Watt, gemesen mit Verbrauchsmessgerät an der  Steckdose und Volllast auf GPU und CPU mit dem CPU Z Tool = 280 Watt.
Also noch dicke Reserve.
Achja 4 LED Lüfter hängen auch noch dran.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Januar 2018)

Haben die neuen Titanium Fanless noch KM3?


----------



## Matze135 (29. Januar 2018)

Hallo.
Ich bin gerade am Schauen mit Netzteilen und sehe mir gerade diese EVGA Supernova an. Die sollen ja auch nicht schlecht sein.
Jetzt haben die alle Unterschiedliche Bezeichnungen (G2, G3, GS,P2, T2 usw).
Erkennt man daran die Ausstattung oder das Alter ?
Welches ist die bessere Version ?


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2018)

Beim Erkennen der Modelle ist es nicht so einfach, da es unterschiedliche Hersteller gibt.
Das GS wird z.B. von Seasonic hergestellt und ist nicht zu empfehlen, da die Schutzschaltungen beim Test versagt haben.
Das G2 oder G3 wird von Super Flower hergestellt. Dabei steht das "G" für Gold -- also die Effizienz Stufe -- und die Zahl für die Modell Nummer des Herstellers. Die "3" ist neuer als die "2".
Hast du jetzt ein EVGA Supernova, das ein "P" oder "T" in der Bezeichnung hat, bezieht sich das wieder auf die Effizienz. Platinum und Titanium.
Supernova Netzteile, die ein "1" in der Bezeichnung haben, haben wiederum einen anderen Fertiger und damit auch eine andere technische Basis als die mit der "2" und "3".


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Januar 2018)

Matze135 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich bin gerade am Schauen mit Netzteilen und sehe mir gerade diese EVGA Supernova an. Die sollen ja auch nicht schlecht sein.


Kommt drauf an, nach welchen Dingen man beurteilt.
Wenn man auch die Lautheit beurteilt, sind die EVGA fürchterlich.



Matze135 schrieb:


> Jetzt haben die alle Unterschiedliche Bezeichnungen (G2, G3, GS,P2, T2 usw).
> Erkennt man daran die Ausstattung oder das Alter ?


Herstellung, Effizienz.
G steht (meistens) für Gold, das mit Zahl ist meistens Super Flower, GS ist Seasonic (550/650W sind einfach nur schlecht)



Matze135 schrieb:


> Welches ist die bessere Version ?


Das kein EVGA Label hat.
Tu dir was gutes und kauf was anderes.

EVGA hat 0 Plan von PSU und verhökert einfach die Standardversion vom Hersteller, ohne nennenswerte Änderungen.
Entsprechend laut sind sie auch.

Im Hardwareluxx Forum gibt es auch jemanden, der sich das P2 in 850W gekauft hat und dann arge Probleme mit der Lautheit hatte.
Wobei er auch ein _SILENT_ Netzteil wollte, was ihm nicht empfohlen wurde...


----------



## seahawk (29. Januar 2018)

Kauf Dir ein E11 von BeQuiet und gut ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Januar 2018)

Naja, es gibt schon 'nen paar brauchbare Alternativen.

Aber EVGA ist bei Netzteilen eine der am meisten überhypten Buden überhaupt, was man denen nachsagt trifft nun ganz und gar nicht auf die Produkte zu.

Insbesondere wenn ich mir mein Leadex II 650/750W anschaue und mit was für eine wahnsinnigen Drehzhal das loslegt...


----------



## ebastler (29. Januar 2018)

Naja, das Leadex II hat auch nicht all zu viel mit EVGA zu tun, das G3 ist ja afaik etwas anders und so weit mir bekannt auch merklich leiser. G2 und Leadex I waren 1:1 identisch.


----------



## moreply (29. Januar 2018)

Corsair hat sein neues Schweißgerät vorgestellt:

Corsair AX1600i im Test - mit Galliumnitrid-Transistoren an die Spitze? - Hardwareluxx

133A Single Rail


----------



## poiu (29. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab zufällig was gefunden.
> 
> Corsair AX1600i im Test - Das beste PC-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Titanium Effizienz





moreply schrieb:


> Corsair hat sein neues Schweißgerät vorgestellt:
> 
> Corsair AX1600i im Test - mit Galliumnitrid-Transistoren an die Spitze? - Hardwareluxx
> 
> 133A Single Rail



 Ist bekannt die ersten Reviews gab es Anfang des Monats, ist aber gutes NT wenn man es irgendwie ausreizt


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2018)

poiu schrieb:


> Ist bekannt die ersten Reviews gab es Anfang des Monats, ist aber gutes NT wenn man es irgendwie ausreizt



Ich baue im Hobby Bereich Gartenzäune und muss sie dann verschweißen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Januar 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> 133A Single Rail


Nope, hat AFAIR 8 oder 10 Rails oder so.


----------



## Hibble (29. Januar 2018)

Es sind 12 Rails. Also jede 8-Pin-Buchse hat eine Sicherung, die 24-Pin eine und die Peripherie-Buchsen zusammen auch eine. Voreingestellt ist Multi-Rail mit einer Absicherung von 40A und  nach Lust und Laune kann man mit der Software die Auslöseschwelle jedes Kanals niedriger setzen.

Wenn was ein Schweißgerät ist, dann das neue EVGA 2,2 kW P2


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Januar 2018)

Bin gespannt, ob andere Hersteller beim Thema „GaN-Transistoren“ nachziehen.
Kosten und Größe sind in den letzten Jahren immens gesunken.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Januar 2018)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, ob andere Hersteller beim Thema „GaN-Transistoren“ nachziehen.


Das is 'ne Standard Implementation von Texas Instruments und dem verwendeten Chip...

Guggsu da:
UCD3138A UCD3138A Highly Integrated Digital Controller for Isolated Power | TI.com

Click dich auf die Seite durch und schau dir das mal an. DA is irgendwo 'ne 98% PFC beschrieben von TI.


----------



## Matze135 (31. Januar 2018)

Danke für eure Infos, das werde ich wohl doch wieder ein Be Quiet Straight Power holen.
Sind die Unterschiede zwischen dem Straight Power E10 und E11 sehr groß ?
Finde im Internet zwar E11 Tests, aber kein Vergleich zum E10.


----------



## poiu (31. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Wirkungsgrad hat sich was getan das E11 ist mehr platinum als es Gold ist, während das E10 knapp Gold erfüllte.

Du kannst es auch am Pure Power sehen das auf dem  E10 basiert,

Ich würde es vom Model um Buget ausmachen, bekommst E10 günstig ok, sonst E11


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2018)

poiu schrieb:


> Ich würde es vom Model um Buget ausmachen, bekommst E10 günstig ok, sonst E11



Beim E11 ist aber mein Umschlag dicker.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Februar 2018)

Corsair Grey Label CX750M Burning Smell [Fault Finding And Repair] - Page 2 - Cases and Power Supplies - Linus Tech Tips

einer der Gründe warum Japanische Kondensatoren nicht wirklich wichtig sind...


----------



## lunaticx (1. Februar 2018)

BenGun_ schrieb:


> So kleine Rückmeldung.
> Habe für B350 + Ryzen 5 1600x + 8GB Ram + SSD + HDD + GTX 1070 SC, das von euch vorgeschlagene Pure Power 10 400 Watt genommen.
> Spielelast maximal 220Watt, gemesen mit Verbrauchsmessgerät an der  Steckdose und Volllast auf GPU und CPU mit dem CPU Z Tool = 280 Watt.
> Also noch dicke Reserve.
> Achja 4 LED Lüfter hängen auch noch dran.



Moinsen,

gehört zwar nicht direkt hier rein ... aber wenn sowas schon im Thread gepostet wird ... 

Gibts eine Empfehlung für Messgerät um den Verbrauch an der Steckdose zu messen ?
Mal abgesehen davon beim Stromanbieter nachzufragen ?

Könnte man nicht so eine Empfehlung evtl in den Netzteile-Empfehlungsthread einbauen ?

Greetz
Luna

Edit:

reicht sowas hier ?
Energiekosten-Messgerat VOLTCRAFT EM 1000BASIC DE integrierte Kindersicherung, Stromtarif einstellbar, TRMS, Kostenprogn kaufen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2018)

Es gab mal den Tipp fürs Wolfcraft Energy Check 3000 wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.
Generell gibts mehrere, die funktionieren, ich hab ein Düvi.

Man muss beim Messen aber beachten, dass man gerade für kleinere Lasten ein stabile Grundlast zuschaltet, denn kein Messgerät zeigt unterhalb von 30W alles richtig an


----------



## poiu (1. Februar 2018)

Die Verbraucherzentrale verleiht brauchbare Geräte, die Stromanbieter haben auch welche in meiner Stadt war es aber 9,99€ Shit

@Stefan Payne WTF so abgefackelt krass


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Februar 2018)

poiu schrieb:


> @Stefan Payne WTF so abgefackelt krass


Joa, Produktionsfehler der Spule.

Und das ist doch genau der Punkt, dass in modernen PSUs so viel dran ist, dass die Kondensatoren fast das letzte sind, was drauf gehen wird.

Wir reden nicht mehr von den alten Schlampen, wo nur die Kondensatoren problematisch waren und der Rest aus Leistungs Transistoren, Dioden und anderen Passives bestand. 

Heutige Netzteile sind viel Komplizierter aufgebaut, weswegen sie auch effizienter sind...


----------



## seahawk (1. Februar 2018)

Spricht aber nicht gegen gegen japanische Kondensatoren, im Endeffekt sind sie halt auch nur ein Hinweis ob ein Hersteller hochwertige Komponenten nimmt oder nicht. Bei den Corsair war ja auch nur eine sehr frühe Serie betroffen, bei der der Hersteller der Spulen schlechte Qualität geliefert hat.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2018)

Das hatten wir doch auch schon mal. Du kannst auch chinesische oder taiwanesische Kondensatoren in guter Qualli kaufen, oder eben Japanischen Müll, das Land alleine sagt da wenig aus. Da müsste man wirklich die einzelnen Modelle bewerten.


----------



## seahawk (1. Februar 2018)

Wird doch in der Regel auch gemacht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2018)

ich schreib es nur der Vollständigkeit halber, sonst kommt wieder, Japankondensatoren sind so toll, der Rest ist Müll.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Februar 2018)

seahawk schrieb:


> Spricht aber nicht gegen gegen japanische Kondensatoren,


WAS hätten in dem oben abgebildeten Fall Japanische Kondensatoren gebracht?!



seahawk schrieb:


> im Endeffekt sind sie halt auch nur ein Hinweis ob ein Hersteller hochwertige Komponenten nimmt oder nicht.


Das ist Blödsinn!
Und hier sprechen wir wieder von Glauben und Wollen, nicht von Fakten. 

Das eine (jap. Caps) hat nämlich mit dem anderen (hochwertige Komponenten) überhaupt nichts zu tun. Das zu denken ist schlicht falsch...

Wenn wir vom Cooler Master Master Watt MIJ sprechen, eventuell, ansonsten ist es doch völliger Unsinn!



seahawk schrieb:


> Bei den Corsair war ja auch nur eine sehr frühe Serie betroffen, bei der der Hersteller der Spulen schlechte Qualität geliefert hat.


Ja aber genau das ist doch der Punkt!
Es sind eben NICHT die Kondensatoren die als erstes ausfallen sondern eher alles andere. Und genau DARAUF wollte ich hinaus.

UNd in dem Falle hätten Jap. Caps genau nix gebracht...


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2018)

seahawk schrieb:


> Spricht aber nicht gegen gegen japanische Kondensatoren, im Endeffekt sind sie halt auch nur ein Hinweis ob ein Hersteller hochwertige Komponenten nimmt oder nicht. Bei den Corsair war ja auch nur eine sehr frühe Serie betroffen, bei der der Hersteller der Spulen schlechte Qualität geliefert hat.



Was nützen aber tolle japanische Kondensatoren, wenn der Rest Gülle ist?
Du kannst die besten Ripple Werte der Welt haben, wenn der Lüfter nichts taugt, kannst du das ganze Netzteil in die Tonne werfen.
Und genau das ist es eben, worum es geht. Gerade bei Netzteilen wird mit Marketing Aussagen herumgeworfen, die praktisch völlig wertlos sind.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (2. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was nützen aber tolle japanische Kondensatoren, wenn der Rest Gülle ist?
> Du kannst die besten Ripple Werte der Welt haben, wenn der Lüfter nichts taugt, kannst du das ganze Netzteil in die Tonne werfen.
> Und genau das ist es eben, worum es geht. Gerade bei Netzteilen wird mit Marketing Aussagen herumgeworfen, die praktisch völlig wertlos sind.



Wir Mortiz und Stefan immer so schön sagen ... Es kommt nicht auf Elkos/Caps an, sondern auf die Schatlung welche sich davor befindet


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2018)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Wir Mortiz und Stefan immer so schön sagen ... Es kommt nicht auf Elkos/Caps an, sondern auf die Schatlung welche sich davor befindet



Schaltung?
Ist doch Unsinn. 
Es gibt einen Schalter, und der schaltet das Netzteil ab.


----------



## Pu244 (2. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst die besten Ripple Werte der Welt haben, wenn der Lüfter nichts taugt, kannst du das ganze Netzteil in die Tonne werfen.



Man hat danach immerhin ein passives Netzteil, dass ist doch auch etwas.



Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Schalter, und der schaltet das Netzteil ab.



Das mit Abstand wichtigste Bauteil bei Intertec und Konsorten, nicht dass sich die Teile von selbst einhalten...


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2018)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Man hat danach immerhin ein passives Netzteil, dass ist doch auch etwas.



Öhm -- Nope.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Februar 2018)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Wir Mortiz und Stefan immer so schön sagen ... Es kommt nicht auf Elkos/Caps an, sondern auf die Schatlung welche sich davor befindet



Genau und dazu kommt, dass die aktuellen Schaltungen die Caps nicht so stressen, die besser werden und mehr verbaut werden. Früher waren 2 in einer CLC Schaltung üblich, auch bei 750W Geräten und so.
Heute nutzt man lieber 'nen paar mehr Parallel. Wenn da einer oder zwei ausfallen ists wumpe...
Zumal auch vermehrt Polymers eingesetzt werden...


----------



## seahawk (2. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was nützen aber tolle japanische Kondensatoren, wenn der Rest Gülle ist?
> Du kannst die besten Ripple Werte der Welt haben, wenn der Lüfter nichts taugt, kannst du das ganze Netzteil in die Tonne werfen.
> Und genau das ist es eben, worum es geht. Gerade bei Netzteilen wird mit Marketing Aussagen herumgeworfen, die praktisch völlig wertlos sind.



Mir fällt nur spontan kein Netzteil ein, wo man billige no-name ELKOs verwendet und der Rest der Komponenten inkl. Verlötung und Lüfter top wären. Natürlich machen japanische Elkos, eine top verarbeitete Platine und hochwertige Komponenten auch kein gutes Netzteil wenn der Lüfter Müll ist, was Seasonic ja mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit zeigt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Februar 2018)

schon, aber obs nun gute elkos aus Japan oder aus China sind, ist auch egal


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> schon, aber obs nun gute elkos aus Japan oder aus China sind, ist auch egal



Es müssen schlicht gute Kondensatoren sein, die auch gut zum Netzteil passen.
Ist ja schön, wenn du ein Top Kondensatoren in den Primärbereich einsetzt.
Aber im Sekundärbereich müssen dann eben auch gute drin sein und kein Mittelmaß.


----------



## Pu244 (3. Februar 2018)

seahawk schrieb:


> Mir fällt nur spontan kein Netzteil ein, wo man billige no-name ELKOs verwendet und der Rest der Komponenten inkl. Verlötung und Lüfter top wären. Natürlich machen japanische Elkos, eine top verarbeitete Platine und hochwertige Komponenten auch kein gutes Netzteil wenn der Lüfter Müll ist, was Seasonic ja mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit zeigt.



Die Seasonic Netzteile sind absolut top, nur ein wenig laut, von daher ist das Blödsinn.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Februar 2018)

Das schrieb er doch, nur anders formuliert


----------



## ebastler (3. Februar 2018)

Zu einer Zeit wo es Cougar schafft ein quasi lautloses Budget Netzteil (GX-S) auf den Markt zu bringen (und das L10 sowieso) hat ein High-End Netzteil, das man in irgendeiner Lastsituation auch nur hören kann mMn gar nix mit top zu tun. Das ist Pfusch, bzw an der falschen Stelle gespart. So was gehört in den Workstation oder Server Markt, aber nicht in den High end Desktop Markt. 

Manche mögen das anders sehen, aber ich finde es einfach armselig ein so teures Netzteil nicht mit einem brauchbaren Lüfter und einer brauchbaren Kurve (looking at you, Super Flower) auszustatten.


----------



## 0g3l (3. Februar 2018)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Die Seasonic Netzteile sind absolut top, nur ein wenig laut, von daher ist das Blödsinn.


Sorry, aber in welcher Welt ist "ein wenig laut" mit absolut top gleichzusetzen?

Ich hab zwei Prime ultra Titanium bei mir gehabt, beide haben gefiept wie Sau und der Lüfter hat geklackert. Beides absolut inakzeptabel bei den aufgerufenen Preisen.


----------



## seahawk (3. Februar 2018)

Mein 650W ist ruhig, zumindest kein Fiepen.  Der Lüfter dreht erst an wenn die Graka ihn längst übertönt. Im aktiven Modus kommt es allerdings weiterhin nicht an ein BQ heran.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Februar 2018)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Die Seasonic Netzteile sind absolut top, nur ein wenig laut, von daher ist das Blödsinn.


Naja, die Daten in den Foren sagen was anderes...

Gut, sie sind verbreitet aber IMO sollte Corsair verbreiteter sein, dennoch liest du mehr von plötzlich abschaltenden oder rebootenden Systemen mit Seasonic Netzteilen.

Und die Händler sprechen hinter vorgehaltener Hand von sehr hohen Ausfallraten von Seasonic Netzteilen...

Und damit sind wir mal wieder an dem Punkt, an dem man sagen muss, dass Seasonic die am meisten überbewertete Firma im Netzteilbereich ist...

Übrigens liest man von der G-Serie relativ wenig, Probleme machen nur X und P Serie.

Und über die "Einstiegsklasse" sprich Seasonic S12II/M12II in der Bronze Version reden wir noch gar nicht.

Die Teile sind inzwischen 8 Jahre auf dem Markt, furchtbar laut, Schutzschaltungen suchst du vergebens. Gruppenreguliert ist das Zeugs auch noch. 
Sorry, aber das für einen Preis von einem Be quiet Pure Power 10 oder Corsair CXx50W zu verkaufen ist eine Bodenlose Unverschämtheit.

Da helfen auch die Wannabe-Japanese Caps nix, die wie alle anderen auch aus Fabriken in China kommen.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (4. Februar 2018)

Hat eigentlich irgendwer eine Ahnung, wieso es ewig und drei Tage gedauert hat, bis Seasonic das Platinum Fanless hat ablösen können? Das Prime Titanium Fanless ist ja nun im Direktvergleich zur Semipassiv-Variante nun wirklich nicht extraordinär schwer zu fertigen---hatten die so massive Lagerbestände von ihren alten Netzteilen, aber keinen Bock auf Abverkaufspreise? 

Allgemein weisen Seasonic einige merkwürdige Entscheidungen auf: Wieso basiert das Airtouch zum Beispiel auf der Gold-Variant? Wenn man ein Nischenprodukt schaffen will, dann verpasst man ihm doch Perfektion und macht kein Kompromissprodukt draus. 

Dennoch sollte man natürlich irgendwann mal die Vergangenheit ruhen lassen---und dazu gehören die von Stefan genannten Netzteile mittlerweile ja tatsächlich zum Glück.


----------



## BenGun_ (4. Februar 2018)

Der Lüfter bei den Dingern ist trotzdem noch unter aller Kanone...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2018)

vor allem für das Geld.


----------



## ebastler (4. Februar 2018)

BenGun_ schrieb:


> Der Lüfter bei den Dingern ist trotzdem noch unter aller Kanone...


der Lüfter ist afaik mieser als beispielsweise bei der X Serie, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Qualitativ und von der Lautstärke her. Neuer, teurer, lauter. Go away.


Ich verstehe es halt nicht... Sie hatten schon mal leise Netzteile. Warum baut man technisch doch sehr geile Modelle nur um dann auf der Ziellinie zu stolpern und so nen Lärmquirl zu verbauen. Selbiges gilt für das Leadex Gold II, wobei dort eher die Steuerung als der Lüfter das Problem zu sein scheint.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. Februar 2018)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es halt nicht... Sie hatten schon mal leise Netzteile. Warum baut man technisch doch sehr geile Modelle nur um dann auf der Ziellinie zu stolpern und so nen Lärmquirl zu verbauen. Selbiges gilt für das Leadex Gold II, wobei dort eher die Steuerung als der Lüfter das Problem zu sein scheint.



Ganz einfach ... Weil das System trotzdem funktioniert.
Die Netzteile werden doch trotzdem verkauft und so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, ist in anderen Ländern die Lautstärke völlig Wumpe ^^ Und solange sich das weiterhin rechnet und das Geld in die Taschen der Firmen fließt, wird sich auch nie etwas daran ändern ..


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2018)

Leise Rechner sind eine unheimlich deutsche Forderung. Ist bei Waküs auch so, in vielen anderen Ländern sind die reines OC-Tool.


----------



## seahawk (5. Februar 2018)

Sieht man ja den Netzteiltests. In englischsprachigen Ausland lobt man fast immer die leisen Seasonic Netzteile.


----------



## poiu (5. Februar 2018)

Ihr vergesst das Semi/Passiv und Passiv einen gewaltigen unterschied aufweisen, bei Semipassiven kann im Notfall zB hohen Temperaturen immer noch der Lüfter einspringen. Deshalb kann man nicht so schnell aus einem Semi/passiven ein passives basteln, jedenfalls nicht wenn man viele Sitiatuionen berücksichtigen will. 

@ebastler

hier würde ich aber auch die Fanboy blubber Forderungen aka" Kugellager ist schlechter als FDB"  ob man sich mit der Lüfterauswahl gefallen getan hat steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Andererseits so leicht Lüfter für Netzteil auszuwählen wie einige denken " schallt ein noctua drauf" ist es nicht


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Februar 2018)

poiu schrieb:


> @ebastler
> hier würde ich aber auch die Fanboy blubber Forderungen aka" Kugellager ist schlechter als FDB"  ob man sich mit der Lüfterauswahl gefallen getan hat steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
> Andererseits so leicht Lüfter für Netzteil auszuwählen wie einige denken " schallt ein noctua drauf" ist es nicht


nein aber die Hong Hua mit die schlechtesten wo gibt, weil die sehr sparsam mit den WIcklungen waren und den Motor daher hart ansteuern. Deswegen klackern die auch so furchtbar.

Hab ich bisher nur bei denen erlebt...

Die Globe Fan, Power Logic sind da recht gut, Martech (Bitfenix) noch OK.
Auch die young lin waren OK...

2BB ist in der Tat schlechter für Enduser.


----------



## seahawk (5. Februar 2018)

YouTube

Hört man hier sehr schön


----------



## poiu (5. Februar 2018)

@Stefan Payne ja widerspreche ich ja nicht, nur es kammen oft die pauschalen Marketing geblubber "FDB ist so toll" hat ja auch zu den Fake FDB Lüftern geführt

@seahawk da musst du aber schon mit dem Kopf ans NT um das zu hören


----------



## Pu244 (5. Februar 2018)

seahawk schrieb:


> Sieht man ja den Netzteiltests. In englischsprachigen Ausland lobt man fast immer die leisen Seasonic Netzteile.



Hängt halt eben immer von den Ansprüchen ab, wenn man eine luftgekühlte 250W Graka drin hat, dann ist semipassiv einfach eine super Wahl. Komplett leise, wenn es das System ist und wenn das Netzteil dann mal etwas aufdreht, dann ist es auch egal, da die Graka das Netzteil übertönt.

Wenn die Vorteile eines Straight Power aufwärts oder eines guten passiven Netzteils ausspielen möchte, dann muß man seinen PC schon sehr speziell ausrichten. Seite meiner GTX 980Ti kann ich ein Lied davon singen...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2018)

für sowas gibt es Wasserkühlungen


----------



## Pu244 (5. Februar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> für sowas gibt es Wasserkühlungen



Wie gesagt: man muß man seinen PC schon sehr speziell ausrichten und Waküs fallen für mich unter speziell, genau wie alle Komponenten nur nach Lautstärke zu kaufen (meine Asus GTX 670 Direct CU II war da einfach genial). Im übrigen muß man dann auch bei der Pumpe richtig aufpassen, sonst macht die einem einen Strich durch die Rechnung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2018)

Schon richtig, aber der rest gibt auch nicht 120€+ für ein Netzteil aus.


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Schon richtig, aber der rest gibt auch nicht 120€+ für ein Netzteil aus.



Die meisten geben vielleicht 60€ für ein Netzteil aus und das ist schon viel.
Nicht ohne Grund werden die ollen Thermaltake Städte Netzteile so oft gekauft -- 500 Watt für 35€. Das ist das Argument.


----------



## seahawk (5. Februar 2018)

Deswegen ist es noch unmöglicher wenn ein 160+ Euro Netzteil den Lüfter eines rumänischen Traktors verwendet.


----------



## poiu (5. Februar 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, die Daten in den Foren sagen was anderes...
> 
> Gut, sie sind verbreitet aber IMO sollte Corsair verbreiteter sein, dennoch liest du mehr von plötzlich abschaltenden oder rebootenden Systemen mit Seasonic Netzteilen.
> 
> ...



na ja das jetzt 8-9 Jahre Seasonic X die schon lange aus der Garantie raus sind, das jetzt verhäuft NT ausfallen, ist bei der damaligen Beliebtheit nicht verwunderlich, da würde ich jetzt kein Fass aufmachen.  Wenn welche innerhalb der Garantie ausfallen juckt das niemand, dafür gibt es Garantie

Foren als Anhaltspunkt für RMA quoten heranzuziehen ist problematisch, da das hier eher der Hardware Fan pool ist und nur bedingt solche aussagen zulässt

Die S12II Serie ist halt bei System Integration beliebt genau wie so hochwertige High End LC Power, BQ B8 und Inter-tech SL500  muss jetzt jeder selbst entscheiden welches davon er lieber im System finden würde


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Februar 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> dennoch liest du mehr von plötzlich abschaltenden oder rebootenden Systemen mit Seasonic Netzteilen.


Mein BQ DPP10 hat seit Jahren die selben Probleme.
Foren sollte man immer mit gesunder Skepsis lesen... 


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und damit sind wir mal wieder an dem Punkt, an dem man sagen muss, dass Seasonic die am meisten überbewertete Firma im Netzteilbereich ist...


Da fällt mir spontan ein weiterer Name ein.


seahawk schrieb:


> top verarbeitete Platine


Gerade das PCB macht viel aus - mit dem Layout steht und fällt alles. Dieser Punkt findet _leider_ kaum Anklang.


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das is 'ne Standard Implementation von Texas Instruments und dem verwendeten Chip...
> 
> Guggsu da:
> UCD3138A UCD3138A Highly Integrated Digital Controller for Isolated Power | TI.com
> ...


Vielen Dank für den Link. 


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Heute nutzt man lieber 'nen paar mehr Parallel. Wenn da einer oder zwei ausfallen ists wumpe...
> Zumal auch vermehrt Polymers eingesetzt werden...


„Wumpe“ ist das nicht. Wenn der Fall der Fälle eintritt, zündet die SCP.
Der Trend zu mehr parallelen Kondensatoren kommt daher, dass man dadurch den ESR senkt und aufgrund von meist kleineren Kondensatoren schneller Leistung am Verbrauchen hat. (wobei letzteres vorrangig bei „schnell schaltenden Verbrauchern“ wichtig ist -> Bsp. DC-DC Wandler...)


Olstyle schrieb:


> Leise Rechner sind eine unheimlich deutsche Forderung. Ist bei Waküs auch so, in vielen anderen Ländern sind die reines OC-Tool.


Wo kann man unterschreiben? 


poiu schrieb:


> Andererseits so leicht Lüfter für Netzteil auszuwählen wie einige denken " schallt ein noctua drauf" ist es nicht


Solche Themen werden wohl nie ruhen, da fehlt den meisten die Erfahrung in diesem Bereich. (_Bitte nicht negativ auffassen!_)
Thermosimulation ist eine Kategorie für sich - da lassen einige Firmen gutes Geld. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2018)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Mein BQ DPP10 hat seit Jahren die selben Probleme.



Und wieso reklamierst du dann nicht?
Oder liegt es am Ende doch nicht am Netzteil sondern hat eine andere Ursache?


----------



## poiu (6. Februar 2018)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Solche Themen werden wohl nie ruhen, da fehlt den meisten die Erfahrung in diesem Bereich. (_Bitte nicht negativ auffassen!_)
> Thermosimulation ist eine Kategorie für sich - da lassen einige Firmen gutes Geld.



Nicht nur das alleine zwei Punkte von Lüftern sind da problematisch Luftdurchsatz und Druck. 

Außerdem kommen solche Sache wie ein/ausschalt Haltbarkeit, Lebensdauer, wie das Lager auf Temperaturschwankungen reagiert usw.

Dann kommt erst die Thermik


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Februar 2018)

Nur reden wir nicht darüber sondern hauptsächlich von Motor und MotorIC, den wir am meisten kritisieren. Nicht den Rest.


----------



## onlygaming (7. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die meisten geben vielleicht 60€ für ein Netzteil aus und das ist schon viel.
> Nicht ohne Grund werden die ollen Thermaltake Städte Netzteile so oft gekauft -- 500 Watt für 35€. Das ist das Argument.


Netzteil Beratung in Elektronikfachmärkten  Oh man xD Naja die wissen es einfach nicht besser, aber genau daher Kauf ich da auch nichts mehr denn die Sachen die ich gerne hätte sind dann einfach nicht da. 

F1 2017 musste ich bei Amazon bestellen weil es bei zwei Geschäften nicht da war...... 

Von der Hardware Auswahl ganz zu schweigen wenn da eine 1060 von Asus für 360€ im Regal liegt ist das schon krass..... Dafür stehen da genug Fernseher die man sich anschauen und vergleichen kann.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## poiu (8. Februar 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nur reden wir nicht darüber sondern hauptsächlich von Motor und MotorIC, den wir am meisten kritisieren. Nicht den Rest.



Wir joa aber sieh mal wieder CB 

550-W-Oberklassenetzteile im Test: BitFenix und Sea Sonic liefern ab 70 Euro gute Qualitat - Seite 4 - ComputerBase Forum



> Noctua wäre mal ein Ansatz.


----------



## gorgeous188 (8. Februar 2018)

Wechsel auf eine "neue" Grafikkarte

Achtung Adapter


----------



## poiu (8. Februar 2018)

Hab mal reingekotzt, echt das alte HEC teil als China Böller bezeichnen und ein fast 10 Jahre altes M12II empfehlen NO GO


----------



## gorgeous188 (8. Februar 2018)

Kann man machen, SOLLTE man aber nicht


----------



## poiu (8. Februar 2018)

Schlecht sind die ja nicht, halt SI ware aber heute noch hier sowas empfehlen 2008 ist schon lange vorbei 


Übrigens Xilence hat auf einer Distri Messe eine RGB Netzteil vorgestellt, wohl so eine art Xilence Peformance A+ mit RGB  vielleicht auch nur A

Hab nur ein Bild von FB

TweakPC - Startseite | Facebook


----------



## gorgeous188 (8. Februar 2018)

Bin ich froh, dass mein Netzteil am Boden eingebaut ist. Da sehe ich den Lüfter sowieso nicht, weil er nach unten zeigt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Februar 2018)

Unterbodenbeleuchtung, denk dran, der PC entspricht dann nicht mehr der StVZO.


----------



## gorgeous188 (8. Februar 2018)

Und wenn ich den PC in ein neues Gehäuse einbaue muss Windows erst noch den neuen Gehäusetreiber installieren


----------



## ebastler (8. Februar 2018)

Mein Lüfter zeigt nach hinten [emoji16]


----------



## poiu (8. Februar 2018)

So Info be quiet wird nächste Woche die neue nSystem Power 9 /B9 präsentieren


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2018)

Hab dazu sogar einen Artikel gefunden. 
Be quiet! System Power 9 und B9 Netzteile erscheinen in Kürze


----------



## poiu (8. Februar 2018)

war nicht schwer ist in google der einzige


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2018)

poiu schrieb:


> war nicht schwer ist in google der einzige



Hey -- ich hab dafür extra einen neuen Tab öffnen müssen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Februar 2018)

mit DC-DC Technik?
Hui, also quasi der gegenpart zum Xilence Performance A+


----------



## Jolly91 (8. Februar 2018)

Mal so als Frage, ich will nicht das hier ein Flächenbrand entsteht, nach wie vielen Jahren kann man ein hochwertiges Netzteil tauschen?

Mein Seasonic X-750km³ läuft seit Jänner 2014 und ich würde behaupten es könnte noch Jahre weiterlaufen. Es ist ja kein 0815 Netzteil. Dennoch denke ich alle 5 Jahre kann man schon darüber nachdenken 

Das X-560 lief 7 Jahre, die GTS 250 hat sich beim P45 System verabschiedet, seit einer Woche steht das gute Stück im Keller bis Ryzen 2 kommt.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2018)

Du kannst kein pauschales Datum nennen.
Das hängt von vielen Faktoren ab.


----------



## poiu (8. Februar 2018)

Hast ja noch etwas Zeit ist ja eigentlich noch aktuell das teil, ich sage nach 5 Jahren und beim neukauf kannste drüber nachdenken


----------



## Jolly91 (8. Februar 2018)

Ich denk mal darüber nach wenn ich was neues baue. Aber unter 5 Jahren ist es Schwachsinn. Es kommt ja auch auf die Technik der verwendeten Bauteile drauf an. Hat man ja bei Haswell gesehen. Also, was weis man schon.


----------



## seahawk (9. Februar 2018)

Bis zum Ablauf der Garantie mindestens. Ich habe mein altes X650 von 2011 bis Ende 2017 genutzt, ohne Probleme. Ausgetauscht wurde es nur, weil ich Bastellust hatte. Jetzt ist es mein Testnetzteil.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Februar 2018)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ich denk mal darüber nach wenn ich was neues baue. Aber unter 5 Jahren ist es Schwachsinn. Es kommt ja auch auf die Technik der verwendeten Bauteile drauf an. Hat man ja bei Haswell gesehen. Also, was weis man schon.



O-Ton Jon Gerow aka jonnyGURU, jetzt bei Corsair:
Entweder 5 Jahre oder so lang die Garantie dauert. Was länger ist.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Februar 2018)

Ich weiß das die Frage so ziemliche Spekulation ist, da ich hier aber nur ein uraltes NT (bestimmt 7 Jahre alt und klappernd) hab geht es nicht anders.

Wie viel Watt sollte nen NT haben damit man damit sicher den Nach-Nachfolger der Ryzen 7 (also Zen 2) und den Nachfolger der GTX1060/1070(Ti) oder auch mehr betrieben kann?
Reichen 650W aus?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Februar 2018)

Eigentlich sollte da 500-550W völlig reichen.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2018)

Warum nimmst du an, dass der Nachfolger des Nachfolgers der GTX 1060 oder 1070 deutlich mehr Strom verbrauchen als die Modelle heute?
Eine high End Karte liegt bei 250 Watt TDP. Das war vor 5 Jahren schon so und wird in 5 Jahren nicht anders sein.
Mittelklasse Karten liegen deutlich darunter, also 150 bis 200 Watt. Das war vor 5 Jahren schon so und wird auch in 5 Jahren nicht anders sein.

Und die Leistungsaufnahme von Ryzen 3 oder Ryzen 4 wird nicht auch plötzlich explodieren.
Ergo kannst du davon ausgehen, dass ein 500 Watt Netzteil mit brauchbaren Innereien auch in 5 Jahren noch ausreichend ist.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Februar 2018)

Gut, ich war im Kopf halt bei 600W sollten ausreichend seien.
 Ich hab halt keinen wirklichen Überblick was die Nvidia GPUs brauchen und würde sich mit Threadripper+1080 Ti (Nachfolger) was ändern?


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2018)

die Top Karte wird immer 250 Watt TDP haben. Auch der Nachfolger.
Das ist ja heute schon abzusehen, wo die Vorgänger die gleiche TDP hatten.
Was du dann im einzelnen brauchst, weil du wie hoch takten willst, muss man dann sehen.
Beim Threadripper wirst du eh ein Netzteil brauchen, das zwei EPS Stecker bietet.


----------



## Jolly91 (10. Februar 2018)

Ich sag es mal so das es einen Sinn ergibt. 

Ein AMD 1950X nimmt sich maximal 180W und eine GTX 980Ti nimmt sich 250W. Wenn man die Sperre nicht aufhebt landet man bei 430W. Ohne der Sperre nimmt sich der 1950X 320W und die 980Ti 300W. Jetzt rechne ich noch die Peak Werte hinzu und komme auf 350/450W und würde ein 800W Netzteil für Threadripper samt einer 1080Ti empfehlen. Es ist nun mal auch die Sekundärseite die die Lastspitzen abfängt.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2018)

Die Peak Werte brauchst du nicht mit einrechnen, da sie eben nur kurz anliegen und das verkraftet ein brauchbares Netzteil problemlos.
Und wer sich einen 16 Kern Prozessor kauft, hat meist eh schon ein 1200 Watt Netzteil liegen.


----------



## Jolly91 (10. Februar 2018)

Woher kommt die Behauptung


----------



## seahawk (10. Februar 2018)

Nimmt man sich etwas Reserve für OC und Custom-Grafikkarten mit erhöhter TDP, dann liegt man mit 550-650W auf der sicheren Seite. Preislich ist das sowieso fast egal.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Februar 2018)

Das mit dem Threadripper ist eh sehr unwahrscheinlich, also reichen 600W locker aus.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2018)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Woher kommt die Behauptung



Peak Werte liegen doch keine Minuten lang an.
Peak Werte sind eben Peaks. Also Millisekunden oder weniger.
Also weniger als das Netzteil an Auslösezeit hat. Daher Banane.


----------



## Jolly91 (10. Februar 2018)

Danke für die Aufklärung.

Hier sehen wir eine EVGA GTX 980Ti Classified mit Raijintekt Morpheus umbau. Die Karte verbraucht im Moment knappe 350W. Würde man nebenbei Prime95 v.29.1 auf 14 Kernen von Threadripper 1950X laufen lassen, würden sich diese 14 Kerne möglicherweise weit über 240W gönnen. Oder sagen wir einfach wir rendern nebenbei ein einstündiges Video in UHD30p mit 100mbit und einen haufen Effekten. Jetzt könnte man davon ausgehen das 590W nur für die CPU + GPU gebraucht werden. Am Ende rechnet man noch 50W für´s Board, der Festplatten und einer Lüftersteuerung mit ein paar Lüftern dazu und schon hat man 640W. 

Also 700W sind da durchaus realistisch.


----------



## gorgeous188 (10. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Beim Threadripper wirst du eh ein Netzteil brauchen, das zwei EPS Stecker bietet.


Was auch schon beim DPP 11 550W der Fall ist


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2018)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung.
> 
> Hier sehen wir eine EVGA GTX 980Ti Classified mit Raijintekt Morpheus umbau. Die Karte verbraucht im Moment knappe 350W. Würde man nebenbei Prime95 v.29.1 auf 14 Kernen von Threadripper 1950X laufen lassen, würden sich diese 14 Kerne möglicherweise weit über 240W gönnen. Oder sagen wir einfach wir rendern nebenbei ein einstündiges Video in UHD30p mit 100mbit und einen haufen Effekten. Jetzt könnte man davon ausgehen das 590W nur für die CPU + GPU gebraucht werden. Am Ende rechnet man noch 50W für´s Board, der Festplatten und einer Lüftersteuerung mit ein paar Lüftern dazu und schon hat man 640W.
> 
> Also 700W sind da durchaus realistisch.



Wie schon mal gesagt, wer sich so ein System zulegt und übertaktet, fragt nicht nach, ob 500 oder 600 Watt reichen, der hat schon ein 1000 Watt Netzteil zu Hause liegen.



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Was auch schon beim DPP 11 550W der Fall ist



Beim E11 nicht.


----------



## Jolly91 (10. Februar 2018)

Schon gut, ich geb ja nach.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Februar 2018)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Jetzt rechne ich noch die Peak Werte hinzu


...und vergisst dabei, dass die Kondensatoren 'nen Großteil davon abfangen...


----------



## Baggar (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: NT gut?*

Hallo ,
hab mal eine Frage bezüglich meines Netzteils. Ich werde mir in naher Zukunft  die MSI GeForce GTX 1060 OC V1 6GB anschaffen. Ich hatte bis jetzt eine GTX 760 verbaut. Die neue wird auch in Gehäuse passen usw. Nun habe ich mein Netzteil überprüft... es sollte genug Watt und alles haben.  Es ist das LC6550GP2 V2.2 Netzteil. Das ist schon ein wenig älter. Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage. Passen die Anschlüsse alle und wie ist das mit dem Netzteil. Habe gelesen gehabt das es zumindest nicht so geegnet ist für eine GTX 1050 ti. Naja ich möchte nicht unnötigerweise ein neues Netzteil kaufen wenn es nicht sein muss. Reicht das für die neue Graka und werden da irgendwelche  Anschlusstechnischen Probleme auftreten?


----------



## seahawk (11. Februar 2018)

Das Netzteil hat alle notwendigen Stecker. Allerdings ist das LC Power nur sehr bedingt empfehlenswert.


----------



## Baggar (11. Februar 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ich hatte noch einmal genauer nachgeschaut und habe auch festgestellt, dass es alle Anschlüsse hat. Warum wäre es nun genau nur sehr bedingt empfehlenswert? Welches wäre denn zu empfehlen und würde es schlimm sein, wenn ich das jetzige noch ein wenig nutze und später ein neues anschaffe?


----------



## Jolly91 (11. Februar 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...und vergisst dabei, dass die Kondensatoren 'nen Großteil davon abfangen...



Nein, die sind ja das was die Peaks abfangen.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: NT gut?*



Baggar schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> hab mal eine Frage bezüglich meines Netzteils. Ich werde mir in naher Zukunft  die MSI GeForce GTX 1060 OC V1 6GB anschaffen. Ich hatte bis jetzt eine GTX 760 verbaut. Die neue wird auch in Gehäuse passen usw. Nun habe ich mein Netzteil überprüft... es sollte genug Watt und alles haben.  Es ist das LC6550GP2 V2.2 Netzteil. Das ist schon ein wenig älter. Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage. Passen die Anschlüsse alle und wie ist das mit dem Netzteil. Habe gelesen gehabt das es zumindest nicht so geegnet ist für eine GTX 1050 ti. Naja ich möchte nicht unnötigerweise ein neues Netzteil kaufen wenn es nicht sein muss. Reicht das für die neue Graka und werden da irgendwelche  Anschlusstechnischen Probleme auftreten?



Das Netzteil ist echt nicht zu gebrauchen.
Das Teil liefert nicht mal 300 Watt auf der 12 Volt Leitung.
Dazu ist die Spannungsregulation für den Eimer. Und ein Sicherungschip ist gar nicht verbaut. Die auf dem Karton zugesicherten Schutzschaltungen funktionieren daher nicht.

Mein Tipp: Kauf dir ein neues Netzteil. Das Pure Power L10 mit 400 Watt reicht schon für dich.
be quiet! Pure Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Baggar (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: NT gut?*

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Ja ich denke mal ich werde mir ein neues zulegen.... ich hatte grad  das be quiet! BN241 System Power 8 80+ PC ATX Netzteil 500W schwarz gefunden also auf Amazon. hat an sich zwar 100 Watt mehr als benötigt aber ist durch nicht eingelöste Amazon Gutscheine billiger. Nochmals Vielen Dank


----------



## keinnick (11. Februar 2018)

Das ist eine komplett andere Baureihe, als das empfohlene NT.


----------



## moreply (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: NT gut?*



Baggar schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Ja ich denke mal ich werde mir ein neues zulegen.... ich hatte grad  das be quiet! BN241 System Power 8 80+ PC ATX Netzteil 500W schwarz gefunden also auf Amazon. hat an sich zwar 100 Watt mehr als benötigt aber ist durch nicht eingelöste Amazon Gutscheine billiger. Nochmals Vielen Dank



Das Netzteil ist genauso ungeeignet wie das LC. Die S8 reihe ist für Office PCs gedacht.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: NT gut?*



Baggar schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Ja ich denke mal ich werde mir ein neues zulegen.... ich hatte grad  das be quiet! BN241 System Power 8 80+ PC ATX Netzteil 500W schwarz gefunden also auf Amazon. hat an sich zwar 100 Watt mehr als benötigt aber ist durch nicht eingelöste Amazon Gutscheine billiger. Nochmals Vielen Dank



Nimm das Pure Power L10 und nicht das System Power 8.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: NT gut?*



Baggar schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Ja ich denke mal ich werde mir ein neues zulegen.... ich hatte grad  das be quiet! BN241 System Power 8 80+ PC ATX Netzteil 500W schwarz gefunden also auf Amazon. hat an sich zwar 100 Watt mehr als benötigt aber ist durch nicht eingelöste Amazon Gutscheine billiger. Nochmals Vielen Dank


Oh mann...
Du hast gerade ein richtig schrottiges Netzteil und suchst ohne Plan nach Preis und erwartest, was brauchbares zu bekommen?!

WARUM hörst du nicht einfach auf das, was hier geschrieven wurde?!

Und warum glaubst du überhaupt, dass dir die +100W überhaupt irgendwas bringen?! Das tun sie nämlich nicht. Dazu müsstest du die +100W erst einmal brauchen, wenn das nicht der Fall ist, ist es einfach nicht sinnvoll und völlig daneben, ein schlechteres Netzteil mit +100W zu bevorzugen!


----------



## turbosnake (12. Februar 2018)

Und auf AMA*** kostet es auch mehr als 50€, also nicht mal günstig.

Anderes Thema: Taugt dieses NT zumindest irgendwas? 
Hab hier gerade kein anders und würde es zumindest Übergangsweise mit meinem 2500k nutzen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Februar 2018)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Anderes Thema: Taugt dieses NT zumindest irgendwas?


Ja, ums dem Stefan "zum spielen" zu geben 
Wenn du die Kabel hast ^^

Das Teil ist etwa 10 Jahre alt alt und schimpft sich Real Power Pro...
made by Acbel...


----------



## turbosnake (12. Februar 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, ums dem Stefan "zum spielen" zu geben
> Wenn du die Kabel hast ^^
> .


Nur die Kabel die da fest dran sind und ein Kabel für SATA. Also P1 mit 24 Pins und P2 mit 4 Pins für die CPU und P3 mit 6 Pins. Keine Ahnung wofür.
Rest der Kabel ist weg.
Und ich bin neugierig was du daran spielen willst. 


> Das Teil ist etwa 10 Jahre alt alt und schimpft sich Real Power Pro...
> made by Acbel...


Mit der Altersschätzung lag ich also richtig.
Aber der Name und Hersteller  sagt mir gar nix und ich wundere mich wie man das so schnell erkennt.


----------



## ebastler (12. Februar 2018)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es mal Endkunden Netzteile von Acbel gab.


----------



## gorgeous188 (12. Februar 2018)

turbosnake schrieb:


> wie man das so schnell erkennt.



Man suche auf dem Netzteil die sog. UL Nummer, sofern sie denn aufgedruckt wurde. Sie steht unter einem gespiegelten "UR", In deinem Fall ist es E131875. Das geben wir nun auf der Webseite
UL Online Certifications Directory
unter UL File Number ein, und erhalten als Antwort ACBEL POLYTECH INC

Oder hier ausführlich:
Woran und wie erkennt man den Hersteller? - Netzteile: Echte Marke oder Label? Die Vergleichsliste der wahren Produzenten 2014


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2018)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es mal Endkunden Netzteile von Acbel gab.



Ja ja, die Dinger von Cooler Master. Die habe ich auch noch im Gedächtnis.
Waren ab Werk schon eher müllig denn gut.
Ich würde das Teil ja wegwerfen, aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Philipus II (12. Februar 2018)

Acbel ist angeblich keine schlechte Fabrik, auch wenn ich sie noch nicht gesehen habe. Aber das konkrete Modell würde ich nicht mehr mit Hardware von Wert verwenden.


----------



## poiu (12. Februar 2018)

Machen die aktuell eigentlich noch was im Retail bereich oder nur noch OEM, die hatten ja mal versucht  eigenen Brand aufzumachen mit Stand auf der CeBit


----------



## Mahoy (12. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja ja, die Dinger von Cooler Master. Die habe ich auch noch im Gedächtnis.
> Waren ab Werk schon eher müllig denn gut.
> Ich würde das Teil ja wegwerfen, aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.



Nicht nur deine.

Dabei war die "Real Power Pro"-Reihe gar nicht per se schlecht. Sie war nur schon zum Erscheinen nicht die erste Wahl und nach knapp 10 Jahren würde ich so ein Netzteil nicht einsetzen, ohne ein paar Stabilitätstests durchgeführt zu haben. Und deren Aufwand lohnt nicht mehr für ein Netzteil, dessen Gebrauchswert heute - sofern man nicht zwingend das Kabelmanagement benötigt - von jeden ordentlichen (Budget-) Netzteil im 400-Watt-Bereich erreicht wird.

Ich habe da eine einfache Faustregel: Im Zweifelsfall muss die Einsparung am Netzteil genau so hoch sein wie der Wert der angeschlossenen Hardware, die es dümmstenfalls in den Tod reißen könnte. Schon der 2500K hat nahezu mehr Restwert als ein neues Netzteil ausreichender Qualität, also ...


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Februar 2018)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es mal Endkunden Netzteile von Acbel gab.


Ja, gab 'ne Hand voll,
EIn paar low end Geräte von ein paar Herstellern (AFAIR einige von ASUS).

Besonders interessant aber:
Real Power Serie von Cooler Master, Real Power Pro (AFAIR nur bis 700W)
UNd noch ein paar Gigabyte. Das letzte mir bekannte war das:
Gigabyte Sumo Power Silver 900 W Review | TechPowerUp



Philipus II schrieb:


> Acbel ist angeblich keine schlechte Fabrik, auch wenn ich sie noch nicht gesehen habe. Aber das konkrete Modell würde ich nicht mehr mit Hardware von Wert verwenden.


Ja, die schauen echt gut aus. Lötqualität schaut auch makellos aus.
Leider sind deren Designs doch eher auf den OEM Markt an.
Das siehst auch an dem Review von dem Sumo. Restwelligkeit auf +12V ist für die Reviewer zu hoch...

Und die Frage ist auch, wie flexibel die Fabrik ist, was Wünsche und Änderungen betrifft...



poiu schrieb:


> Machen die aktuell eigentlich noch was im Retail bereich oder nur noch OEM, die hatten ja mal versucht  eigenen Brand aufzumachen mit Stand auf der CeBit


Ja, aber nur in Asien kann man die kaufen. Hab zumindest letztens jemanden gesehen, der sowas kaufen wollte oder konnte...


----------



## ebastler (13. Februar 2018)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Acbel ist angeblich keine schlechte Fabrik, auch wenn ich sie noch nicht gesehen habe. Aber das konkrete Modell würde ich nicht mehr mit Hardware von Wert verwenden.


Ich hab ein 80W Acbel Notebook Netzteil seit bald 4 Jahren 24/7 laufen mit ~20W Last. Es wird deutlich weniger warm als das 70W FSP das ich mal ein paar Tage dran hatte und hat nun doch wirklich viele Betriebsstunden bei recht hoher Temp (geschlossenes Plastikgehäuse halt) runter. Scheint sehr solide zu sein. 

An alle anderen: Danke für die Infos! Wieder was gelernt


----------



## turbosnake (13. Februar 2018)

450W wären für eine GTX2070 und den 2500k etwas knapp, oder?

Ich will halt mit der neuen CPU in ein ITX-Case umziehen und hätte daher gerne ein SFX Netzteil.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Februar 2018)

turbosnake schrieb:


> 450W wären für eine GTX2070 und den 2500k etwas knapp, oder?


Nö, warum solltens??



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich will halt mit der neuen CPU in ein ITX-Case umziehen und hätte daher gerne ein SFX Netzteil.



Schlechte Idee, weil die billigeren ATX Netzteile wie Bitfenix Formula, be quiet Pure Power 10 elektrisch und akkustisch denen deutlich überlegen sind. Oft braucht qualitativ hochwertiges Zeug halt auch einfach Platz...


----------



## turbosnake (13. Februar 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nö, warum solltens??


Weil man immer so 500-550W gesagt hat.
Und ich auch nie nach gerechnet hab.


> Schlechte Idee, weil die billigeren ATX Netzteile wie Bitfenix Formula, be quiet Pure Power 10 elektrisch und akkustisch denen deutlich überlegen sind. Oft braucht qualitativ hochwertiges Zeug halt auch einfach Platz...


Das ist mir neu.
Gleiches gilt dann auch für die SFX-L Netzteile, oder?
mATX ist nicht so wirklich sinnvoll, die meisten aktuellen ATX Gehäuse haben kein Laufwerksslot mehr, also dachte ich mir, dass ich es auch in ein ITX Case bauen könnte.

Willst du jetzt eigentlich mein altes Real Power Pro haben?


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Februar 2018)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das ist mir neu.
> Gleiches gilt dann auch für die SFX-L Netzteile, oder?
> mATX ist nicht so wirklich sinnvoll, die meisten aktuellen ATX Gehäuse haben kein Laufwerksslot mehr, also dachte ich mir, dass ich es auch in ein ITX Case bauen könnte.


Ja, natürlich.
Bei ATX hast halt einfach wesentlich mehr Platz, musst nicht so quetschen und kannst auch 25mm tiefe Lüfter hast - das alleine bringt verdammt viel.
Hab damals mal paar Test mit den Low Profile Kühlern von Scythe gemacht. Und ein 92x25mm Lüfter brachte locker 10°C bessere Temperaturen statt des Originalen 100mm Lüfters.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Willst du jetzt eigentlich mein altes Real Power Pro haben?


Ja, gerne, wenn du mir ein gutes Angebot machst 

Schreib mir einfach 'ne PN.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Februar 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich.
> Bei ATX hast halt einfach wesentlich mehr Platz, musst nicht so quetschen und kannst auch 25mm tiefe Lüfter hast - das alleine bringt verdammt viel.
> Hab damals mal paar Test mit den Low Profile Kühlern von Scythe gemacht. Und ein 92x25mm Lüfter brachte locker 10°C bessere Temperaturen statt des Originalen 100mm Lüfters.


Interessant, dann werde ich es doch definitiv lassen und damit in Mehrfacher Hinsicht Geld und Nerven sparen.
Wobei ich bei der Frage welches Netzteil kein Stück weiter bin.
Sollte halt modular, sehr leise sein und eine recht lange Garantie haben.
Achja, wenn es so mache wie aktuell geplant kommt da ne Wasserkühlung rein. Spielt für die Leistungsaufnahme wahrscheinlich keine Geige, aber lieber zu viel Info als zu wenig.

Edit: Eigentlich wäre lautlos bzw. nicht hörbar am besten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Februar 2018)

Kommt drauf an, wie groß/lang das sein darf.

Bis 140mm bist sehr beschränkt, da bleibt dann z.B. das Bitfenix Formula (450 oder 550W)

Bis ~160mm: Whisper M oder  be quiet Pure Power 10 bzw Straight Power 11, ebenfalls 4x0 oder 5x0W...


----------



## turbosnake (13. Februar 2018)

Länge ist kein Problem, ist also recht egal.
Den Whisper M traue ich wegen der Bemerkung "aktuell Probleme mit neuen Grafikkarten" im Empfehlungsthread nicht wirklich. Tendiere zum Straight Power 11, bleibt nur die Frage 450W oder 550W.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Februar 2018)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Den Whisper M traue ich wegen der Bemerkung "aktuell Probleme mit neuen Grafikkarten" im Empfehlungsthread nicht wirklich.


Naja, dafür bitte den Grafikkartenhersteller flamen.
IMO würde ein Adapter mit 2 dicken (2200µF/16V oder mehr) Low Impedance Kondensatoren helfen.
Hab leider momentan keine GraKa, um das testen zu können.
Und auch keine Kohle eine zu kaufen...



turbosnake schrieb:


> Tendiere zum Straight Power 11, bleibt nur die Frage 450W oder 550W.


Wirf Münze...

Das Problem ist, dass du mit den meisten modernen Komponenten in einen Bereich kommen wirst, in dem das 550W wirklich sinn machen würde. Aber 550W ist immer noch sinnvoller als 650W - das ist wirklich 'ne Bullshit Wattklasse in 9 von 10 Fällen...


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2018)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Länge ist kein Problem, ist also recht egal.
> Den Whisper M traue ich wegen der Bemerkung "aktuell Probleme mit neuen Grafikkarten" im Empfehlungsthread nicht wirklich. Tendiere zum Straight Power 11, bleibt nur die Frage 450W oder 550W.



Ja, woher das kommt, konnte der Bitfenix Mitarbeiter nicht sagen. Komisch ist halt, dass es nur mit dem Whisper auftritt. Woanders nicht.
Da ist irgendwas im Argen. Was, weiß aber noch keiner.
von daher bist du beim E11 mit 550 Watt sehr gut aufgestellt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Februar 2018)

Naja, Grafikkarten und die Lastschwankungen.
Wenn man mal die MSI 1080ti mit den anderen vergleicht, wird man feststellen, dass "die anderen" deutlich höhere Kapazität zwischen Spannungsreglern und PCIe Anschlüssen haben.

Anyway:
Bitfenix Formula, 450W by Stefan Payne -Userreview-

Viel Spass beim Lesen.


----------



## BitFenix DE (14. Februar 2018)

Guten Abend,

unseres Wissens nach hatten in Deutschland bisher exakt zwei Anwender Probleme mit einer Grafikkarte. In beiden Fällen handelt es sich um die GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X von MSI. In beiden Fällen konnten wir das Problem durch "Umstecken" anscheinend lösen. Wir haben uns dagegen entschieden, diese Lösung ins Handbuch aufzunehmen, weil das Problem nur zwei Wattstufen bei einer einzelnen Hersteller-Design-Grafikkarte betrifft. Eine große Mehrzahl Anwender zu verwirren um in Einzelfällen zu helfen ist wenig sinnvoll. Stattdessen sind Problem, Lösung und Notfall-Lösung jetzt in unserer internen Support-Datenbank hinterlegt. Bisher hat das allerdings nur einem einzelnen Anwender außerhalb Europas geholfen - das Problem scheint daher auch ausgesprochen selten aufzutreten.

Bezüglich der Ursache ist Stefan schon in die richtige Richtung unterwegs. Die Spannungswandlung der Gaming X ist anders als die der Referenzkarten und auch der anderen von uns geprüften Herstellerdesigns.


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2018)

Hattet ihr also die MSI Gaming nie geprüft?
Was ist mit der MSI Gaming X Trio? Habt ihr da Richtwerte?


----------



## ebastler (15. Februar 2018)

Naja, Bitfenix muss ja eigentlich nicht ihre Netzteile mit jeder GPU am Markt prüfen. Dafür gäbe es Normen, die Netzteil und GPU Hersteller einzuhalten haben. Doof nur, wenn letztere es nicht tun. Und dann stehen erstere schlecht da.

Danke für die Infos, Bitfenix!


----------



## BitFenix DE (15. Februar 2018)

Wie gesagt, die 1080 Ti kam deutlich nach dem Whisper M auf den Markt. Wir haben beim Erscheinen der 1080 Ti als erstes die Founders Editionmit dem Nvidia-Referenz-PCB  geprüft und keine Probleme festgestellt. Die 1080 Ti Founders ist sogar bezüglich der Stromversorgung eher "harmlos". Als später dann Hersteller-Karten auf den Markt kamen haben wir noch ein paar Modelle von Asus, Gigabyte und EVGA getestet. Asus ist Marktführer, EVGA ist besonders bei Enthusiasten beliebt und Gigabyte, nunja, unser Leiter Technik hat früher in den 2000ern lange bei Gigabyte gearbeitet und hat immer noch beste Beziehungen zu seinen Ex-Kollegen . Alle vernünftigen Konfigurationen liefen in der Praxis problemlos und dann war unsere Neugier auch erschöpft. Wenn man ne Handvoll Versionen geprüft hat und nichts spannendes findet geht man davon aus, dass es keine nennenswerten Probleme gibt. Mohrhuhnfreak hat das Problem dann als erster gefunden und für seine Mithilfe wenigstens ein paar LED-Strips zur Verschönerung seines Rechners bekommen. Dem US-Kunden konnten wir etwas später bereits bei der ersten Anfrage erstklassige Infos über Problem und Lösung präsentieren.

Die Möglichkeiten, als Netzteilhersteller Abweichungen der Komponentenhersteller von den einschlägigen Standards vorherzusehen, sind sehr beschränkt. Dass man aber direkt der Sache nachgeht, wenn Anwender Probleme melden und ein Austausch keinen Erfolg brachte, ist Ehrensache. Man kann Anwender da einfach nicht allein lassen und muss ggf. die Sache direkt mit dem jeweiligen Komponentenhersteller klären. Bisher haben wir für jeden Kunden eine Lösung gefunden. Wichtig ist es, dass sich Kunden mit komplexen Problemen direkt bei uns melden. Eine RMA-Abteilung eines Händlers kann solch exotischen Probleme nicht lösen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Februar 2018)

Meine Hochachtung für euer Engagement hier 
Da ist der Support schon mal durchaus als “positiv auffällig“ zu bezeichnen


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2018)

Mich würde es halt sehr interessieren, wieso es ausgerechnet beim Whipser vorkam und bei allen anderen Netzteilen am Markt offenbar nicht?


----------



## ebastler (15. Februar 2018)

Weil es ein MR Netzteil ist und das kleine Modell nur eine Rail für VGA vorsieht, vermutlich.
Sobald man die Karte an zwei Rails verteilt anschließt stemmt sie das Whisper ja auch.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2018)

Aber das ist doch nichts neues.
Wenn du eine Karte an einer Rail anschließt, die eine Rail aber nicht reicht, ist es doch logisch, eine weitere Rail zu bemühen, wenn man das machen kann.
Wieso wird das dann diskutiert?


----------



## moreply (15. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mich würde es halt sehr interessieren, wieso es ausgerechnet beim Whipser vorkam und bei allen anderen Netzteilen am Markt offenbar nicht?



Sobald ich weiß hat MSI bei den Karten an Elkos gespart und die Karte gibt Lastspitzen, Spannungsschwankungen etc direkt ans Netzteil weiter. 
Die kleinen Whisper-Ms scheinen das nicht so gut zu verkraften und die Protection greift.

Beim 850w Whisper scheint alles in Ordnung zu sein jedenfalls hat es mit meiner MSI 1080ti Lightning ohne Probleme funktioniert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Februar 2018)

Ja, dieser 'All Solid Caps' Wahn ist einfach nur übelster Quark.

Die gibts bisher nicht in ausreichender Kapazität, um die Lastschwankungen, die von der Komponente verursacht werden, vom Netzteil fern zu halten.


----------



## gorgeous188 (16. Februar 2018)

Aber sollte nicht auch ein Netzteil in der Lage sein solche Schwankungen auszugleichen?
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich will keinesfalls behaupten, dass es gut ist wenn die Komponenten das weitergeben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Februar 2018)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Aber sollte nicht auch ein Netzteil in der Lage sein solche Schwankungen auszugleichen?
> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich will keinesfalls behaupten, dass es gut ist wenn die Komponenten das weitergeben.



1. gibt es eine Spezifikation, die auch die Grafikkarten einhalten sollten.
2. ist das Problem, dass die Lastzustände so krass sind, dass die Schutzschaltungen vom Netzteil ausgelöst werden.


----------



## gorgeous188 (16. Februar 2018)

RX480 hust PCIe Slot hust

Grande Edit:
Oder alternativ hätte ich noch eine Radeon HD 4890 im Angebot. Dort haben einige Boardpartner bereits 2x 8polig verbaut, obwohl das laut Standard noch gar nicht erlaubt war. Zu dieser Zeit lag das maximum bei 1x 8polig + 1x 6polig.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Februar 2018)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> RX480 hust PCIe Slot hust


Was soll der Unsinn?
Das hat überhaupt nichts mit diesem Thema zu tun.

Außerdem um einige Größenordnungen geringer...

Daher:
Nebelkerze...

Aber war ja nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis jemand irgendwas bei AMD aus der Schublade holen müsste, während man hier gerad eine bestimmte Hersteller Custom Karte von nVidia flamt...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Februar 2018)

Zumal es hier ja offenbar um ein Custom-Design geht, das im Gegensatz zu anderen aus der Rolle fällt.
Dass die RX480 die Spac verletzt hat ist zwar richtig, aber erstens wurde das gefixed und zweitens war, wie es Stefan schon schrieb, die Größenordnung echt ne ganz andere Nummer.

Technisch bestand zu keiner Zeit ein echtes Problem bei der RX480.

Ich fürchte nur, das im Gegensatz zu AMD, MSI die Karte nicht korrigieren wird


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Februar 2018)

Genau!
Wir reden hier etwas, bei dem die Spec um vielleicht 10% überschritten wurde. So what?! Wen interessiert das??

Auch die Geschichte mit den ollen 4890 gehört hier nicht hin und ist irrelevant. Für die Entscheidung hier schlicht Fertigungsgründe gibt!!
Also technisch irrelevant, man spart sich halt einen Platz in der Bestückungsmaschine und muss auch ein Teil weniger ordern und auf Vorrat halten. Und ein guter Ingenieur bedenkt diese Sachen auch! 
Also die üblichen 'Betriebswirtschaftlichen Gründe', wie man dazu sagt...

Daher ist es z.B. manchmal billiger einfach 16V Kondensatoren, die man eh an anderer Stelle nutzt auch in +5V und +3,3V zu packen, auch wenn hier 10V oder gar 6,3V Typen ausgereicht hätten...

Aber können wir jetzt mal mit den ganzen Nebelkerzen und Ablenkungen aufhören??

Hier geht es gerade um die MSI GTX1080Ti Karten und Lastschwankungen von mehreren *hundert Watt!*
Und du kommst hier von einer Verletzung der Spec um 13W oder so...


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. Februar 2018)

Weiß man schon was vom neuen System Power 9? Grade die 400 Watt Version scheint auf den ersten Blick ganz interessant


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Februar 2018)

DC-DC Topologie wurde schon annonciert, ich denke das könnte die neue Budget-Empfehlung werden, wenn alles klappt.


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2018)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Weiß man schon was vom neuen System Power 9? Grade die 400 Watt Version scheint auf den ersten Blick ganz interessant



Sieht nach einem L10 mit billigem Lüfter aus. Mal abwarten, wie die Reviews sind.


----------



## poiu (16. Februar 2018)

Was willst du den Wissen, tests gibt es kaum und wird es auch kaum geben BQ hat da wenig Interesse und die viele Möchtegern  Tester, Youtuber &Co schnorren für eBay und dafür ist das zu billig


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2018)

Dann lass dir ein Sample zuschicken.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wieso reklamierst du dann nicht?
> Oder liegt es am Ende doch nicht am Netzteil sondern hat eine andere Ursache?


Alle anderen Komponenten sind schon gewechselt. Da ich das P10 im Zuge der Reklamation gleich austauschen würde, überlege ich noch, ob es ein Seasonic Prime wird, oder ob ich noch auf das P12 von BQ warte.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...und vergisst dabei, dass die Kondensatoren 'nen Großteil davon abfangen...


Ob die sich darüber freuen, ist allerdings fraglich.



Threshold schrieb:


> Mich würde es halt sehr interessieren, wieso es ausgerechnet beim Whipser vorkam und bei allen anderen Netzteilen am Markt offenbar nicht?


Manchmal harmonieren Komponenten aufgrund ihrer technischem Beschaffenheit besonders gut im Fehlerfall. Soll nicht heißen, dass das Whisper M und die MSIGTX1080ti schlechte Geräte sind.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, dieser 'All Solid Caps' Wahn ist einfach nur übelster Quark.
> 
> Die gibts bisher nicht in ausreichender Kapazität, um die Lastschwankungen, die von der Komponente verursacht werden, vom Netzteil fern zu halten.


Es muss nicht zwangsläufig an den "All Solid Caps" liegen, vielleicht wurden Kerkos eingespart. Die müssen liefern, die "All Solid Caps" sollten im Normalfall nur die Kerkos füttern.
Ebenso kann "der Fehler" im Layout liegen, wenn beispielsweise die Versorgung des Verbauchers über weite Strecken realisiert wird und noch vieles mehr... . Die Bestückung gibt einen guten Überblick über das Produkt, aber das Layout kann am Ende den Unterschied machen. Oder die Schaltregler "schalten hart", was nicht ausreichend berücksichtigt wurde. Man könnte weiter mutmaßen - am Ende können es nur Hersteller, Entwickler und Betroffene aufklären.



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Aber sollte nicht auch ein Netzteil in der Lage sein solche Schwankungen auszugleichen?
> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich will keinesfalls behaupten, dass es gut ist wenn die Komponenten das weitergeben.


Normalerweise schon, aber zu knapp kalkulierte Systeme nicht. Wobei es auch immer darauf ankommt, wie stark die Schwankungen sind. Diese können sich indirket auf die Komponenten auswirken, die eigentlich die Schwankungen abfangen sollen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Für die Entscheidung hier schlicht Fertigungsgründe gibt!!
> Also technisch irrelevant, man spart sich halt einen Platz in der Bestückungsmaschine und muss auch ein Teil weniger ordern und auf Vorrat halten. Und ein guter Ingenieur bedenkt diese Sachen auch!
> Also die üblichen 'Betriebswirtschaftlichen Gründe', wie man dazu sagt...


Schade nur, wenn dies zum Nachteil des Endproduktes geschieht.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Daher ist es z.B. manchmal billiger einfach 16V Kondensatoren, die man eh an anderer Stelle nutzt auch in +5V und +3,3V zu packen, auch wenn hier 10V oder gar 6,3V Typen ausgereicht hätten...


 Solche Entscheidungen haben noch andere Gründe.


----------



## moreply (18. Februar 2018)

poiu schrieb:


> Was willst du den Wissen, tests gibt es kaum und wird es auch kaum geben BQ hat da wenig Interesse und die viele Möchtegern  Tester, Youtuber &Co schnorren für eBay und dafür ist das zu billig



Ich würde schon eins nehmen mit irgendwas muss ja anfangen


----------



## turbosnake (20. Februar 2018)

Nochmal danke für die Hilfe. Ich werde nur keins der vorgeschlagenen Netzteile kaufen, aber auch kein anderes. Wird mir alles zu teuer und brauchen tue ich die Leistung momentan auch nicht.


----------



## Jolly91 (12. März 2018)

Hab noch ein altes Thermaltake ToughPower QFan 500W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich rumliegen. Das war als Ersatznetzteil gedacht, falls eines der beiden Seasonic´s ausfällt. Das eine SS-X-560W ist aus dem Jahre 2011, wurde im Mai 2012 via RMA ausgetauscht. Das lief bis zuletzt in einem P45 System. Das ist jetzt das Ersatznetzteil für das SS-X-750km³ vom Jän. 2014. Das X-750km³ wird bis 2020 in meinem X79 System verweilen. Warscheinlich hab ich bis dahin eh noch das X79 System wenn Threadripper 2 nix wird. 

Jetzt ist die Frage ob man das Toughpower nicht eher wegschmeißen als weiterverkaufen sollte. Das ging im Herbst 2009 in Betrieb und lief bis Anfang 2014 als mein X-750km³ kam. Es geht nicht um die Belastung sondern ums Alter. Die ganzen Kondensatoren, Wandler, Spulen sind alle schon 9 Jahre alt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. März 2018)

Aufgrund des Alters ists nicht ratsam, es mit modernen Komponenten zu verwenden.
Die Plattform is AFAIR CWT PSH...


----------



## cap82 (22. März 2018)

Hab heute mein neues Straight Power 11 bekommen, morgen wird eingebaut.
Die Frage ist, was mache ich mit dem Alten? Auf den Müll? Läuft ja noch..


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. März 2018)

cap82 schrieb:


> Hab heute mein neues Straight Power 11 bekommen, morgen wird eingebaut.
> Die Frage ist, was mache ich mit dem Alten? Auf den Müll? Läuft ja noch..



Hört sich gut an ... Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Netzteil 
Wieder ein BeQuiet, na da wird sich hier im Thread aber jemand freuen 

Es kommt drauf an was dein altes Netzteil für eins ist ... Name / Bezeichnung und Alter 

Zusätzlich kannst du bei Stefans Netzteil Innereien Bilder Thread mal vorbeischauen und ein paar Bilder von dem alten Teil posten ...
Natürlich nur unter gewissen Auflagen öffnen .. Das versteht sich von selbst. Es mag vieleicht lächerlich klingen, aber der Primär Kondensator speichert für einige Tage genug Energie um dich aus dem Rennen zu nehmen ... Also hier ist Vorsicht geboten


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2018)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Wieder ein BeQuiet, na da wird sich hier im Thread aber jemand freuen



Eben, wieder ein Umschlag für mich.


----------



## cap82 (23. März 2018)

Okaaay...

Also das alte war ein Cooler Master Silent Pro 600W: 600 Watt Cooler Master Silent Pro Modula 80+ Bronze - Netzteile ab 600W | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (23. März 2018)

Mal ne kurze Frage an die Netzteilspezialisten.

Das Xilence Performance A+ Serie 430W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wurde ja als Budgetalternative für Office-PC´s gehandelt, wenn man das Geld für ein zb L10 400W nicht aufbringen kann. Ist es immernoch empfehlenswert, seit es das be quiet! Pure Power 10 300W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland bzw be quiet! System Power 9 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland gibt?


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2018)

Das Xilence ist halt nicht so leise wie die BeQuiet.
Aber das L10 unterhalb von 400 Watt hat weiterhin nur eine Gruppenregulierung.
Für einen Office Rechner aber natürlich trotzdem brauchbar und ein leiser Office Rechner wäre vermutlich erstrebenswerter. Bei der geringen Leistung spielt die Gruppenregulierung eh nicht die Rolle.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. März 2018)

cap82 schrieb:


> Okaaay...
> 
> Also das alte war ein Cooler Master Silent Pro 600W: 600 Watt Cooler Master Silent Pro Modula 80+ Bronze - Netzteile ab 600W | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,


Mir schicken zum Beispiel 



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage an die Netzteilspezialisten.
> 
> Das Xilence Performance A+ Serie 430W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wurde ja als Budgetalternative für Office-PC´s gehandelt, wenn man das Geld für ein zb L10 400W nicht aufbringen kann. Ist es immernoch empfehlenswert, seit es das be quiet! Pure Power 10 300W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland bzw be quiet! System Power 9 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland gibt?


Aalso das 300W L10 ist das gleiche wie das L9, L8 und z.T. auch L7 und L6. Da hat sich an der Plattform wenig geändert und es ist mehr oder minder noch die gleiche FSP APN/EPN Plattform. 

Das System Power 9 hingegen macht das Xilence irgendwie schon etwas platt, wenn du HEC mehr als XHY vertraust und auch Teapo mehr als den von Xilence verwendeten Kondensatoren.
Allerdings fürchte ich fast, dass der Lüfter im Xilence leiser sein könnte.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Xilence ist halt nicht so leise wie die BeQuiet.


Doch, ist es.
Also das 730W A+ hatte 'ne niedrigere Drehzahl als das L10.
Und der Lüfter hat auch kaum Nebengeräusche, ist also ein recht interessantes Gerät.

Ich hoffe, dass es beim 430W von der Drehzahl her ähnlich ausschaut.


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Doch, ist es.
> Also das 730W A+ hatte 'ne niedrigere Drehzahl als das L10.
> Und der Lüfter hat auch kaum Nebengeräusche, ist also ein recht interessantes Gerät.
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass es beim 430W von der Drehzahl her ähnlich ausschaut.



Ach, Stefan, du kommst mit dem 730er Modell an, das gar nicht zur Diskussion steht und hast keine Ahnung, wie es mit dem 430er Modell aussieht. 
Und dann meckerst du über andere. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (1. April 2018)

Moinmoin,

ich bin grad auf der Suche nach einem NT für mein NAS (Aktuelle Konfig: J1900 + 2 HDDs, Maximalausbau undervoltete 4c8t CPU + 6 HDDs).
Am Liebsten würde ich mir ein  Meanwell o.Ä. mit 12V 150W und >90% Effizienz reinklatschen, dazu zwei kleine DC-DC Wandler. Nur kosten alle Meanwell mit <100mV Ripple ein Vermögen, und >90% Effizienz idem. Die Kombi finde ich gar nicht.

Bin da grad etwas ratlos... Da das Ding 24/7 läuft und kaum Last sieht, wollte ich eigentlich kein ATX Netzteil haben das dann null Effizienz hat.
100€ für n NT ist auch dämlich, das amortisiert sich nie im Leben über die Effizienz.

Hat jemand ne Idee? Es sollte halt bei 20W effizient sein, aber auch mal 100W (alle HDDs aktiv, CPU auf Volllast) stemmen können.

EDIT: Nachdem 80% oder 90% bei 20W auch nix mher ausmacht, 400W ATX PSU rein und scheiß drauf.
EDIT2: Das Bitfenix Formula ist verdammt stark im low power Bereich. Ich denke das wird es werden, wobei mir eine Quelle gesagt hat, dass ich noch etwas warten soll, weil die Tage noch ggf interessante Messungen veröffentlicht werden. Um welches Gerät es sich handelt wurde mir nicht gesagt.


----------



## AMD-FXler (8. April 2018)

Ist das be quiet! BN253 Netzteil Dark Power Pro 11 (850 Watt) eigentlich noch immer zu empfehlen?
Brauche Erssatz, da mein be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 (750 Watt) scheinbar die Grätsche macht.
Schafft keine 12 Volt, keine 5 Volt und keine 3,3 Volt mehr.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. April 2018)

AMD-FXler schrieb:


> Schafft keine 12 Volt, keine 5 Volt und keine 3,3 Volt mehr.


Wie hast das festgestellt??

Multimeter??


----------



## AMD-FXler (8. April 2018)

Ja, Multimeter.
Auch die Angaben im Bios und HWInfo verglichen.
Da ich seit kurzem mit häufigen BSOD's und Event ID 41 und ähnlichem kämpfe, bin ich auf die Suche gegangen.

Und ne Meinung zum erwähnten Netzteil?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (8. April 2018)

Wie wäre es mit "Garantie"?


----------



## AMD-FXler (8. April 2018)

Der Anbieter hat das Netzteil nicht mehr und ich bekomme den Kaufpreis erstattet.
Könnte man vielleicht mal meine Frage beantworten?


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2018)

Klar kannst du das P11 kaufen. Ist ein Top Netzteil mit guter Ausstattung und wann das P12 kommt, weiß niemand.


----------



## AMD-FXler (8. April 2018)

Hallo Threshold

Danke für deine Antwort. 
Hab bestellt. Dienstag wird geliefert.
Denke, das nächste Kuvert ist dir sicher *lach*


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. April 2018)

Hast du das 850 bestellt?


----------



## ebastler (8. April 2018)

Warum lässt du dein NT nicht einfach von bequiet tauschen?
Da solltest innerhalb von 2 Tagen ein Neues daheim haben. So was macht man doch nicht über den Händler...

Anyway, ist das Multimeter vertrauenswürdig? Ich hatte schon mal ein 60€ Uni-T in der Hand, das 12,1V als 10,5V angezeigt hat. Batterie war voll. Nur weil ein DMM etwas sagt muss es auch noch lange nicht stimmen


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (9. April 2018)

AMD-FXler schrieb:


> Ist das be quiet! BN253 Netzteil Dark Power Pro 11 (850 Watt) eigentlich noch immer zu empfehlen?
> Brauche Erssatz, da mein be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 (750 Watt) scheinbar die Grätsche macht.
> Schafft keine 12 Volt, keine 5 Volt und keine 3,3 Volt mehr.


Ich sehe jetzt nichts an deinem Setup, was für >550er-Varianten sprechen würde...
...oder gehst du davon aus, dass in den kommenden Jahren Grakas mit 500 Watt TDP erscheinen werden?


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2018)

AMD-FXler schrieb:


> Hallo Threshold
> 
> Danke für deine Antwort.
> Hab bestellt. Dienstag wird geliefert.
> Denke, das nächste Kuvert ist dir sicher *lach*



Ich danke dir für meinen dicken Umschlag.


----------



## cap82 (9. April 2018)

Kann mich mal jemand über diese "ominösen" Umschläge aufklären?


----------



## gorgeous188 (9. April 2018)

Nennen wir es "Vermittlungsprovision"


----------



## Pu244 (9. April 2018)

cap82 schrieb:


> Kann mich mal jemand über diese "ominösen" Umschläge aufklären?



Threshold empfiehlt hauptsächlich BeQuiet Netzteile, woraufhin unterstellt wurde, es würde Provision fließen.


----------



## Mahoy (9. April 2018)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Threshold empfiehlt hauptsächlich BeQuiet Netzteile, woraufhin unterstellt wurde, es würde Provision fließen.



Sauerei! Ich empfehle die auch alle Nase lang und mir wurden Provisionen noch nicht einmal unterstellt, geschweige denn gezahlt!  

Spaß beiseite, rein preis-/leistungstechnisch landet man zwangsläufig auch oft bei Halt'sMaul. Die sind eigentlich in keiner Kategorie die Besten, aber dafür vom Portfolio her so gut aufgestellt, dass sich eigentlich in jedem Segment etwas Brauchbares finden lässt.


----------



## Pu244 (9. April 2018)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite, rein preis-/leistungstechnisch landet man zwangsläufig auch oft bei Halt'sMaul. Die sind eigentlich in keiner Kategorie die Besten, aber dafür vom Portfolio her so gut aufgestellt, dass sich eigentlich in jedem Segment etwas Brauchbares finden lässt.



Sie sind Lautstärketechnisch die besten und damit gab es, in der Vergangenheit kaum, ein herumkommen um ein Straight Power oder Dark Power Pro, wenn die Geräuschkulisse irgendwie eine Rolle gespielt hat. Man konnte sich mit guten passiven oder Semipassiven Netzteilen behelfen, erstere sind sehr teuer und letztere waren nur bei Teillast (was mMn auch völlig ausreicht) still.

Vom P/L Verhältnis waren sie, bis zum Pure Power L10, immer schlechter, dafür unglaublich leise.


----------



## cap82 (9. April 2018)

Also das mit der Lautstärke kann ich bestätigen. Das Cooler Master Silent Pro 600, das ich vorher hatte, war um einiges lauter als das be quiet straight power 11.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. April 2018)

cap82 schrieb:


> Also das mit der Lautstärke kann ich bestätigen. Das Cooler Master Silent Pro 600, das ich vorher hatte, war um einiges lauter als das be quiet straight power 11.



Da liegen aber auch fast 10 Jahre zwischen den beiden. Das darf man auch nich vergessen...


----------



## gorgeous188 (10. April 2018)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Sauerei! Ich empfehle die auch alle Nase lang und mir wurden Provisionen noch nicht einmal unterstellt, geschweige denn gezahlt!



Ich kaufe die Netzteile sogar von meinem eigenen Geld


----------



## cap82 (10. April 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Da liegen aber auch fast 10 Jahre zwischen den beiden. Das darf man auch nich vergessen...



Mir war das schon klar, dass es wohl leiser sein wird. Aber dass der Unterschied so groß ist, hätte ich nicht erwartet. Zumal das Cooler Master ja auch als "Silent" betitelt ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. April 2018)

550W GX-F ist empfehlenswert.
Lüfter ist OK, dreht mit 580rpm bei mir, Nebengeräusche gehen in Ordnung.

Hat ZWEI PCIe Kabel mit je einem Anschluss.
2x3 S-ATA 
1x 3 Molex

Unter Last konnte ich es noch nicht testen, bisher...

Oh und Gehäuse ist sehr stabil...


----------



## gorgeous188 (10. April 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Oh und Gehäuse ist sehr stabil...



Wie viele Nägel konntest du damit in die Wand hämmern, bevor eine Delle im Netzteilgehäuse sichtbar wurde?


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. April 2018)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Wie viele Nägel konntest du damit in die Wand hämmern, bevor eine Delle im Netzteilgehäuse sichtbar wurde?


Och, durchaus den einen oder anderen.

Bei anderen Herstellern musst ja fast angst haben, dass das Gehäuse verbiegt, wenn mans anschaut...


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2018)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Threshold empfiehlt hauptsächlich BeQuiet Netzteile



Was natürlich Unsinn ist.


----------



## Pu244 (10. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was natürlich Unsinn ist.



Seit das E10 erschienen ist, gibt es in der Mittelklasse eigentlich keine andere Empfehlung mehr. Als noch das Pure Power L10 kam, ging auch noch die Unterklasse an Listan. Das betrifft nicht nur dich, sondern Großteile des Forums.

Da du passiv und Semipassiv nicht leiden kannst und die Vorzüge einer langen Garantie in Abrede stellst, fallen die Foucus und Prime Netzteile von Seasonic raus, das war es dann auch mit den Konkurrenten. Eventuell kommt mal ein Whisper M.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. April 2018)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Seit das E10 erschienen ist, gibt es in der Mittelklasse eigentlich keine andere Empfehlung mehr. Als noch das Pure Power L10 kam, ging auch noch die Unterklasse an Listan. Das betrifft nicht nur dich, sondern Großteile des Forums.


Dann sag doch mal Alternativen, anstatt nur zu meckern.
Andere Hersteller haben ja immer noch 900rpm bei niedrigen Lasten in genau diesen bereichen.
Und mit den meisten Netzteilen, die ganz brauchbar ausschauen, fällst einfach auf die Schnauze.

Wir haben hier halt Leute, die eher auf "Nummer Sicher" gehen und das empfehlen, von dem sie 100% wissen, dass die andere Seite damit leben können wird.

Nicht wie im Hardwareluxx Forum, wo jemand, der bestimmte Firmen nicht mag, der Fragende ein sehr leises Netzteil wünschte, ihm eben genau das nicht empfohlen wurde, so dass er etwa 6 Monate später ankam und den Lüfter tauschen wollte.
Und das war ein EVGA P2 mit 850W, welches ihm Empfohlen wurde.

Und genau DAS Problem habe ich auch oft, dass relativ brauchbare Netzteile einen einfach richtig grottigen Lüfter drin haben. Auch wenn die Drehzahl im Idle recht niedrig ist.

Kannst dir ja selbst mal ein Chieftec Power Smart gönnen, dann weißt, wovon ich rede!

Und im unteren Preisbereich, in dem das L10 zu finden ist, gibt es nunmal nicht wirklich viel Auswahl. Mir fallen jetzt nur 3,5 Alternativen ein:
Corsair CX, Cooler Master Master Watt und System Power 9. 
Corsair CX hat grottige Lüfterdrehzahlen von fast 1000rpm, also alles andere als leise.
Cooler Master Master Watt ist einfach zu teuer und das System Power 9 ist wieder von be quiet...
Wirkliche Alternativen wären noch 530W Xilence Performance A+ und 550W Performance X...



Pu244 schrieb:


> Da du passiv und Semipassiv nicht leiden kannst und die Vorzüge einer langen Garantie in Abrede stellst, fallen die Foucus und Prime Netzteile von Seasonic raus, das war es dann auch mit den Konkurrenten. Eventuell kommt mal ein Whisper M.


Gibts hier nicht einen relativ langen Thread, wo sich die Leute über den Lüfter von den älteren Prime Geräten beschwert haben? Und einer sogar mindestens 4 hatte, eines sogar ein Titanium und er am Ende sich ein be quiet Gerät geholt hat?!

Genau das ist doch der Punkt! 
Und Grund genug, der die Leute darin bestätigt, diese Geräte nicht zu empfehlen.
Und rein zufällig ist der Hersteller vom Lüfter von den Primes der gleiche wie beim Chieftec Power Smart...
Da würde ich hier von dem gleichen Problem ausgehen -> Hersteller hat am Motor gespart und gleicht das mit einer sehr harten Ansteuerung vom Motor aus.


Aber jetzt mal zurück zu den Alternativen:
Corsair TXm: ~850rpm Idle, Corsair TX550M im Test - kompaktes und günstiges Goldnetzteil mit langer Garantiezeit - Lautstärke (8/9)
Hardwareluxx hat was ähnliches gemessen. Beim CX kannst von ähnlichen Drehzahlen ausgehen.

Seasonic hat im unteren Bereich nur die völlig veralteten, lauten S12II-Bronze, die nicht mal wirklich Schutzschaltungen haben.

Cooler Master Master Watt wäre halbwegs OK, ist aber hier zu teuer, so dass du dir auch gleich 'nen Bitfenix Formula holen kannst. Semi Fanless vorhanden, Lüfter etwas brummig.

Cougar LX: Einfach zu teuer, dafür bekommst schon Gold. Ansonsten ziemlich gut.
Cougar GX-S (650W) ~700rpm Idle, immerin nur 120mm Lüfter, ist OK.
Cougar GX-F (550W): ~600rpm idle, 140mm Lüfter, durchaus OK

Bitfenix Whisper und Formula: ganz gute Alternativen, Lüfter tickert leicht, bei normalem Rechner nicht störend.

Chieftec Power Smart (750W): sehr niedrige Lüfterdrehzahl, 350rpm gemessen. Lüfter tackert sehr laut, auch aus 5m Entfernung nervig.

Super Flower Leadex II (650/750W): Lüfter OK, sobald der anfängt aber ~800rpm
Super Flower Platinum King (650W): Lüfter OK, ~900rpm (120mm) minimum

Xilence Performance A+ und X (730 und 750W): beide sehr gut, niedrige Lüfterdrehzahl, aber gehören auch irgendwie zu Listan.


So und wo sind jetzt die echten Alternativen?
Das ganze ist immer noch ziemlich Riskant und am Ende bist dann bei be quiet, Xilence sowie Bitfenix und teilweise Cougar, die man noch empfehlen kann.

EVGA/Super Flower kannst knicken. Corsair im unteren Bereich kannst vergessen, Seasonic ist auch nicht ohne Risiko. Warum sollte man die also empfehlen, wenn man befürchtet, dass dem gegenüber das Gerät nicht gefallen wird?!


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2018)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Seit das E10 erschienen ist, gibt es in der Mittelklasse eigentlich keine andere Empfehlung mehr. Als noch das Pure Power L10 kam, ging auch noch die Unterklasse an Listan. Das betrifft nicht nur dich, sondern Großteile des Forums.



Das L10 ist eine Alternative in unterem Preisbereich. Völlig richtig. 
Da gibt es aber auch was von Cougar, von Corsair, von Cooler Master und natürlich auch von Bitfenix mit dem Formula.
Erzähl mir also nicht, dass ich nur BeQuiet empfehle. Das ist Blödsinn.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Da du passiv und Semipassiv nicht leiden kannst und die Vorzüge einer langen Garantie in Abrede stellst, fallen die Foucus und Prime Netzteile von Seasonic raus, das war es dann auch mit den Konkurrenten. Eventuell kommt mal ein Whisper M.



Ja, Semi Passiv ist für den Eimer. Hab ich immer gesagt. Trotzdem kann man natürlich das Seasonic Focus kaufen. Hab ich hier und da auch schon gemacht. Und das Whisper M kannst du auch nehmen. Ebenso gibt es noch das Cooler Master V.
Und die lange Garantie ist reines Marketing. Mehr nicht.
Wenn der Hersteller entscheidet, was unter der Garantie fällt, kannst du dir die Garantie schenken. Ist einfach so.


----------



## BeaverCheese (11. April 2018)

Ich hab gelesen, dass der Payne für Be Quiet arbeitet.
Daher ist es klar, dass er allen immer deren Produkte empfiehlt.


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2018)

BeaverCheese schrieb:


> Ich hab gelesen, dass der Payne für Be Quiet arbeitet.



Leider hast du was Falsches gelesen.


----------



## BeaverCheese (11. April 2018)

Dann hat er halt früher da gearbeitet.


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2018)

BeaverCheese schrieb:


> Dann hat er halt früher da gearbeitet.



richtig. 
Aber was hat das damit zu tun?


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. April 2018)

Und hiermit sind wir wieder beim Thema:
*Wenn man keine Argumente hat, um die aufgelegten Punkte zu widerlegen, greift man die Person an.*

Wie wäre es, wenn man mal sich auf die Fakten konzentrieren würde und ignorieren würde, von wem das vorgetragen wurde??

Fakt ist, dass es auch in 2018 noch Netzteile gibt, die Furchtbar laut sind. 
900rpm bei keiner Last sind einfach ein Punkt, der ein Netzteil disqualifiziert.
Genau wie 1500rpm bei nur 550W Last - bei einem 80plus Gold zertifiziertem Gerät...

*
Und was wären deiner Meinung nach sinnvolle Alternativen zu den be quiet Netzteilen? Insbesondere dem Pure Power 10? *


----------



## moreply (11. April 2018)

BeaverCheese schrieb:


> Dann hat er halt früher da gearbeitet.



Und was ist daran jetzt so wichtig? Du sagst ja, er hat. 

Und zum thema das hier fast nur BQ empfohlen wird. Das L10, E11 und das DPP11 sind halt eine sichere bank.

Im unterem preisbereich gibt es von Corsair noch die Vengeance Serie, die würde ich als brauchbar bezeichnen. Kosten aber in etwa gleich viel, haben einen lauten Lüfter und sind technisch dem L10 unterlegen.
Zusätzlich dann noch die von Thres erwähnten PSUs.

In dem Preisbereich greifen viele einfach zum billigsten, und vertrauen auf den Namen siehe Corsair VS und co. 
Da lohnt es sich gar nicht "gute" Netzteile zu produzieren weil der Käufer einfach nicht versteht warum er 10€ mehr für 400w bezahlen soll wenn er 500w für weniger bekommt.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (12. April 2018)

BeaverCheese schrieb:


> Ich hab gelesen, dass der Payne für Be Quiet arbeitet.
> Daher ist es klar, dass er allen immer deren Produkte empfiehlt.


Und wer ein ArgumentumAdHomines anführt, macht sich lächerlich...


BeaverCheese schrieb:


> Dann hat er halt früher da gearbeitet.


...und es noch nichtmals auf die Reihe zu bekommen ist richtig bitter. Unglaublich bitter wird es dann dadurch, dass die Postings auch sonst keinen Inhalt enthalten. 




Threshold schrieb:


> Was natürlich Unsinn ist.


Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das bei den meisten gewähltem Betrachtungszeiträumen durchaus zutreffen würde. Der Aufgabe, das zu be- bzw. widerlegen, sollte sich aber natürlich Pu244 bzw. du selber stellen.


----------



## Mahoy (12. April 2018)

Könnte mich mal jemand aufklären, was grundsätzlich dagegen spräche, selbst *wenn* man Produkte des Unternehmens empfehlen würde, für das man tätig ist?
Entscheidend ist doch vielmehr, ob man als Person vom Produkt überzeugt ist und die Empfehlung sachlich begründen kann. Das gilt zumindest hier, wo genug Sachverstand versammelt ist, um schnell aufzudecken, wenn jemand den größten Müll empfiehlt, nur weil er ihn zufällig (mit) produziert.

Wenn man kein Geheimnis aus etwaigen Firmenzugehörigkeiten macht, sehe ich da jedenfalls kein Problem. Ebenso wenig übrigens, wenn man als Verbraucher auf eine bestimmte Marke schwört und diese gerne empfiehlt. Und erst recht, wenn eine bestimmte Marke (ggf. in einer bestimmten Region) preis-/leistungstechnisch oder von Marktanteil, Verfügbarkeit etc. her nun einmal so positioniert ist, dass sie zwangsläufig häufiger Erwähnung findet.


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2018)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das bei den meisten gewähltem Betrachtungszeiträumen durchaus zutreffen würde. Der Aufgabe, das zu be- bzw. widerlegen, sollte sich aber natürlich Pu244 bzw. du selber stellen.



Wieso muss ich belegen, dass ich nicht nur BeQuiot empfehle?
Wer mir unterstellt, dass ich nur BeQuiet empfehle, muss mir das belegen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Könnte mich mal jemand aufklären, was grundsätzlich dagegen spräche, selbst *wenn* man Produkte des Unternehmens empfehlen würde, für das man tätig ist?
> Entscheidend ist doch vielmehr, ob man als Person vom Produkt überzeugt ist und die Empfehlung sachlich begründen kann. Das gilt zumindest hier, wo genug Sachverstand versammelt ist, um schnell aufzudecken, wenn jemand den größten Müll empfiehlt, nur weil er ihn zufällig (mit) produziert.



Letztendlich wird immer je nach Fall gehandelt und in der Regel wollen die User nun mal ein leises Netzteil haben, das möglichst nicht viel kosten soll. Und da sind die Alternativen zu BeQuiet eben sehr, sehr dünn gesät.
Und dafür kann BeQuiet auch nichts. Da muss man die anderen Hersteller mal kritisieren, wieso die kein leises Netzteil in der Preisklasse bauen können.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (12. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso muss ich belegen, dass ich nicht nur BeQuiot empfehle?
> Wer mir unterstellt, dass ich nur BeQuiet empfehle, muss mir das belegen.(...)


Das hat dir Pu244 nicht unterstellt. Vielleicht hast du dich ja verlesen, denn ja, natürlich wäre das Unsinn, denn du hast ja bereits andere Netzteile empfohlen.

 Pu244 hat allerdings wirklich gesagt, dass du *hauptsächlich *BeQuiet empfehlen würdest. Womit Pu244 meinen könnte, dass BeQuiet die relative, die einfache oder gar die absolute Mehrheit unter deinen Empfehlungen innehat, gewöhnlich meint eine solche Formulierung aber die relative Mehrheit. Auch nennt Pu244 keinen Betrachtungsstartpunkt, auf den sich das bezieht. Wieso nicht? Weil kaum jemand freiwillig solche Korintenkackerei betreibt...  
...und vielleicht auch in dem glauben, dass es eh stimmen würde, egal wie weit man zurückgeht. 

Wieso das? Naja, die Gegenthese wäre ja, dass du obwohl du gerade erst diese Sätze geschrieben hast...


Spoiler






> Letztendlich wird immer je nach Fall gehandelt und in der Regel wollen die User nun mal ein leises Netzteil haben, das möglichst nicht viel kosten soll. Und da sind die Alternativen zu BeQuiet eben sehr, sehr dünn gesät.





...und tatsächlich niemand sonst am Markt momentan so viele empfehlenswerter Netzteile hat...


Spoiler



Das wäre übrigens eine bloß sehr, sehr aufwendig zu belegene These, aber die Grundidee ist klar, oder? Es muss ja eine eindeutige Empfehlung sein, nicht nur ein _aus den drei kannst du eines wählen.  _In genau dem Mittelmäßigkeitsbereich tummeln sich aber eben viele Netzteile. Ausnahmen, die mir direkt einfallen: Das AX1600i ist toll für PCs mit viel Platz und Käufer mit großem Budget und die einzige sinnvolle Wahl für User die richtig viel Watt benötigen, wieso auch immer sie das sollten. Das SF450 ist toll für Leute, die sich SFX antun müssen, haut die oftmals peinliche Konkurrenz ziemlich weg. Das 650TR ist toll für Leute mit weniger als 300 Watt Leistungsaufnahme und normalem Budget. Das 600TL ist toll für Freude von Fanless im Bereich der höheren Leistungsaufnahmen. Und ab dann kommt quasi nur noch BeQuiet und dort gleich mehrere Modelle pro Reihe und das bei deutlich weniger ausgefallenen Ansprüchen als bei der Konkurrenz.


...und du Fanless und Semipassiv (unlogisch stark) ablehnst...
...dann dennoch nicht am meisten BeQuiet empfehlen würdest. 
Anders gesagt, die Gegenthese wäre, dass du voll selbstwidersprüchlich wärst. Sei also froh. 

P.s.: Wer es zu belegen hätte, hängt von der Diskussionsschule ab: Müssen bloß gewagte und neue Thesen belegt werden? (sparsam) Oder muss jede These belegt werden? (aufwendig) 
Ich hatte mich da in meinem Posting einfach mal gar nicht festgelegt...


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. April 2018)

Wie gesagt, warum wir hier so viel be quiet empfehlen, liegt daran:

Der Luxx - Netzteildiskussionsthread - nicht zur kaufberatung! - Seite 47

Der Luxx - Netzteildiskussionsthread - nicht zur kaufberatung! - Seite 74


Corsair CX und TXm haben einfach unglaublich hohe Drehzahlen, fast das doppelte vom Pure Power 10...



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> ...und du Fanless und Semipassiv (unlogisch stark) ablehnst...


Semi Fanless schafft mehr Probleme als es löst.

Was es lösen soll ist die Lautheit des Netzteiles bei niedrigeren Lasten. 
Nur wenn ich einen 1250rpm Lüfter verbaue, brauche ich das gar nicht, da ich ihn so weit runter regeln kann, dass er relativ leise ist.
Bei einem 2800rpm Lüfter schaut es schon anders aus. Und damit sind wir dann auch schon wieder im Bereich der 1kW+ Geräte...

Dazu kommt, dass es im Grenzbetrieb auch dazu führen kann, dass der Lüfter ständig an/aus/an/aus geht und damit die Lebensdauer verringert oder einfach nur nervt.

Und last but not least hast dann auch Situationen, wo das Netzteil einfach ausgeht, weil es überhitzt.
Hardocp hat das beim alten Corsair RM750W hin bekommen - hat bei mittlerer Last einfach abgeschaltet, weil es zu warm wurde...


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2018)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> ...und du Fanless und Semipassiv (unlogisch stark) ablehnst...



Unlogisch stark?
Ich kenne keinen einzigen Vorteil von Semi passiv. Ergo lehne ich das ab. Unlogisch ist da also gar nichts.
Schlimm ist ja, dass das bei den Grafikkarten inzwischen genauso ist. Dafür werden dann die billigsten Lüfter drauf gebaut, die es gibt.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hardocp hat das beim alten Corsair RM750W hin bekommen - hat bei mittlerer Last einfach abgeschaltet, weil es zu warm wurde...



Vermutlich, weil sich der Lüfter nur Lastabhängig einschaltet.
Was meines Erachtens kompletter Murks ist. Ein Lüfter sollte sich, wenn man Semi passiv macht, immer temperaturgeregelt verhalten und nicht erst bei 50% Last anlaufen. 
In einem engen Case oder wenn die Belüftung mies ist, schaltet sich der Lüfter dann eben schon bei 20% Last ein, weils einfach zu heiß wird.
Aber das kriegen die Semi Passiv Anbieter ja nicht gebacken.


----------



## Philipus II (13. April 2018)

Ich vertrete da eine andere Meinung. Bei Netzteilen mit hoher Leistung, vor allem jenseits der 850W, ist semi-passiv im High-End-Segment ein Muss. Für Volllast/Überlast bei hoher Umgebungstemperatur (40-50 Grad) benötigt man ausreichend Drehzahlreserve, um wirlich viel Luft zu bewegen. Bei geringer Last und niedriger Umgebungstemperatur liegen die Temperaturen der Komponenten auch ganz ohne Luftstrom im vertretbaren Bereich. Semi-Passiv ist bei derartigen Netzteilen die beste Lösung, soweit sie gut umgesetzt wird, da das sinnvolle Drehzahlband aller Lüfter begrenzt ist.

Für ein 550-Watt-Standard-Netzteil ist ein leiser Lüfter hingegen die einfachere Lösung. Das alte Corsair RM750 oder gar die völlig verkorksten GS sollten heutzutage kaum noch relevant sein.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2018)

Wie ist das aber damit vereinbar, dass man heute Praktisch jedes Netzteil in einen Kasten einpackt. Hier eine Abdeckung, dort eine Abdeckung.
So ein Netzteil bekommt keine Luft mehr, wenns passiv ist. Dann brauchst du aber definitiv ein Semi Passives Netzteil, dessen Lüfter Temperatur geregelt ist und nicht rein bei einer bestimmten Last anläuft.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (14. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Unlogisch stark?
> Ich kenne keinen einzigen Vorteil von Semi passiv. Ergo lehne ich das ab. Unlogisch ist da also gar nichts.
> Schlimm ist ja, dass das bei den Grafikkarten inzwischen genauso ist. Dafür werden dann die billigsten Lüfter drauf gebaut, die es gibt.(...)


Ein 300-Watt-Fanless-Titanium-Netzteil anzubieten ist nicht wirtschaftlich. (oder natürlich noch besser als Titanium) Ein ~600Watt-Semipassiv-Titanium-Netzteil, dessen Lüfter erst ab einer Temp anspringt, die man mit der luschigen Verlustleistung nahezu nie erreichen wird, ist es hingegen schon. Ergo kann man durch Semipassiv eine Lücke stopfen, die ohne Semipassiv offengeblieben wäre. 



Threshold schrieb:


> (...)
> Vermutlich, weil sich der Lüfter nur Lastabhängig einschaltet.
> Was meines Erachtens kompletter Murks ist. Ein Lüfter sollte sich, wenn man Semi passiv macht, immer temperaturgeregelt verhalten und nicht erst bei 50% Last anlaufen.
> In einem engen Case oder wenn die Belüftung mies ist, schaltet sich der Lüfter dann eben schon bei 20% Last ein, weils einfach zu heiß wird.
> Aber das kriegen die Semi Passiv Anbieter ja nicht gebacken.


Ja, das stimmt. Lastabhängigkeit verschenkt darüber hinaus außerdem Spielraum, ist also aus mehreren Perspektiven nicht so ggeil...


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2018)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Ein 300-Watt-Fanless-Titanium-Netzteil anzubieten ist nicht wirtschaftlich. (oder natürlich noch besser als Titanium) Ein ~600Watt-Semipassiv-Titanium-Netzteil, dessen Lüfter erst ab einer Temp anspringt, die man mit der luschigen Verlustleistung nahezu nie erreichen wird, ist es hingegen schon. Ergo kann man durch Semipassiv eine Lücke stopfen, die ohne Semipassiv offengeblieben wäre.



Tja, aber wieso sollte sich das Netzteil erst bei 300 Watt einschalten?
Es gibt ja einen Hersteller, der in der Lage ist, einen aktiven Lüfter zu verbauen, der mit 250rpm läuft. So spart man sich den ganzen Ärger.
Wieso ist kein anderer Hersteller in der Lage, das genauso zu machen?
Und Temperatur geregelt ist halt so eine Sache bei Semi passiv. Alle machen auf Last.


----------



## Philipus II (15. April 2018)

Alle machen auf Last - nein, das stimmt nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. April 2018)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich vertrete da eine andere Meinung. Bei Netzteilen mit hoher Leistung, vor allem jenseits der 850W, ist semi-passiv im High-End-Segment ein Muss.


Agreed.
Wobei wir wieder bei meinem Statement von oben wären.
Semi Fanless macht bei "high RPM Fans" durchaus Sinn.
Nur eben bei 'Standard RPM Fans" nicht wirklich...



Philipus II schrieb:


> Für ein 550-Watt-Standard-Netzteil ist ein leiser Lüfter hingegen die einfachere Lösung.


Eben
Und genau hier macht Semi Fanless eben auch keinen Sinn und schafft mehr Probleme als es löst.

Aber wie ein Vertreter im LuXX mal sagte:

*WIR brauchen keine guten Lüfter, wir haben Semi Fanless!!*




Philipus II schrieb:


> Das alte Corsair RM750 oder gar die völlig verkorksten GS sollten heutzutage kaum noch relevant sein.



Richtig, das RM750 ist aber das einzige Beispiel, dass belegbar ist, bei dem die Lüfterregelung das Netzteil zum abschalten brachte.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2018)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Alle machen auf Last - nein, das stimmt nicht.



Davon gehe ich auch aus. Hast du Fakten, welche Netzteile wie geregelt werden und ob es nicht sogar zwei Regelungen gibt? Also Last und Temperatur?


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Davon gehe ich auch aus. Hast du Fakten, welche Netzteile wie geregelt werden und ob es nicht sogar zwei Regelungen gibt? Also Last und Temperatur?



Eigentlich is Temperaturgeregelt der Standard, weil billiger.
Lastgeregelt ist daher eher weniger anzutreffen.

Aber das machts bei Semi Fanless kaum besser. Da brachst dann schon 'nen dediziten Chip, der sicher nicht billig ist. Und einige verwenden sogar 'nen Microcontroler wie z.B. einen Microchip PIC16 oder 24...

Aber das braucht man auch wg. Hyteresis, mehrere Messpunkte usw....


Und hier sind wir dann wieder am Punkt, dass das ganze für kleinere Netzteile (550W ev. gar 750W oder weniger) einfach völliger Blödsinn ist, da zu teuer.
Und für Leute, die das nicht möchten oder das System gerade an der Grenze zum Semi Fanless betreiben, muss es abschaltbar sein...


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2018)

Das Problem ist ja bei Semi passiv, dass du da nicht variabel bist, egal ob Temperatur geregelt oder per Last.
Bist du an einem Punkt, wo der Lüfter sind ständig aus und ein schaltet, ist es eben bekloppt.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Davon gehe ich auch aus. Hast du Fakten, welche Netzteile wie geregelt werden und ob es nicht sogar zwei Regelungen gibt? Also Last und Temperatur?



Also sofern ich das mal mitbekommen habe, ist mein Leadex 1 Temperatur geregelt ... Denn selbst wenn ich den Rechner auf 400 Watt primär geprügelt bekomme, zuckt der Lüfter nicht mal ansatzweise


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2018)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Also sofern ich das mal mitbekommen habe, ist mein Leadex 1 Temperatur geregelt ... Denn selbst wenn ich den Rechner auf 400 Watt primär geprügelt bekomme, zuckt der Lüfter nicht mal ansatzweise



Dann halte mal einen Fön drauf und dann schaust du weiter.


----------



## Philipus II (16. April 2018)

Vorsicht mit der Fön-Taktik. Sitzt der Temperatur-Sensor unter des Haupttransformators wird er durch einen Fön nicht nennenswert erwärmt. Bei Verwendung eines Heissluftföhns droht dann die schnelle Beschädigung des Netzteils. Ein normaler Haarföhn könnte sich ausgehen.


----------



## micha34 (17. April 2018)

Ich mache es so,das ich Netzteile etwas überdimensioniere und somit auch thermische Reserven bekomme.Vom Wirkungsgrad ist es bei brauchbar ausgelegten Netzteilen irrelevant.
Jedenfalls dreht der 140mm Lüfter meines Netzteil gemächlich seine Runden und ich Höre davon nichts.Bei einem komplett passiv gekühlten System mag man den irgendwie raushören,aber für alle Anderen?

Mein Netzteil ich auch nicht gerade die letzte Weisheit der Technik und noch älter als meine Sandy CPU.
Das Corsair TX750 in der Urversion.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. April 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Ich mache es so,das ich Netzteile etwas überdimensioniere und somit auch thermische Reserven bekomme.


Wofür willst du Betrieb bei 60-70°C Umgebung?!
Oder was meinst du?!

Normale, qualitativ gute Netzteile sind für 40°C oder 50°C Umgebungstemperatur spezifiziert - bei 100% Last...

Da brauchst du also eigentlich nichts überdimensionieren, zumal ein halbwegs brauchbarer Rechner eh nur zwischen 200-350W verbrät, mit OC natürlich ggF mehr...
Aber 550W wird schon schwer, ohne Vorschlaghammer OC...


----------



## micha34 (17. April 2018)

Was ich meine,das ich ein Netzteil nicht im Leistungsbereich seiner höchsten Eigenerwärmung betreibe.Z.B bei zu knapper Leistungsauslegung.Liegt so ca. bei 80% unter Vollast.Wenn der Lüfter noch gross genug Dimensioniert ist,sollte dieser auch nicht störend hochdrehen.
Beispiel,das 550W Netzteil hat prinzipbedingt seine höchste Wärmeabgabe bei 20% unter Vollast= 440W.In diesem Bereich sollte der Lüfter schon gut Arbeiten und das möchte ich nicht.Also überschneide ich den Bereich nicht sondern bleibe mit geringen Abstand drunter..

Jetzt ein paar erfundene Leistungsaufnahmen: CPU 100W,Graka 200W restlicher Schnickschnack 50W.Somit passt das 550W Netztei,weil wir unter 440W bleiben.

Man sollte sich jetzt nur nicht für das Netzteil in der niedrigeren Leistungsklasse(400W) entscheiden obwohl es von der Leistung ebenso ausreichen würde.

In Verbindung mit einem grossen und damit langsameren Lüfter sollte die Geräuschentwicklung gering bleiben.
Jetzt kann man auch besser etwas mehr Reserven haben falls das NT durch Staub einen Wärmestau bekäme,durch Alterung einen Leistungsverlust bekommt oder weil ein Hersteller die Leistung seines Netzteil doch großzügig Aufgerundet hat.
Eine solche Auslegung mache ich für Standardnetzteile mit Lüfter die nicht durch die Lüftergeräusche auffallen sollen indem das Hochdrehen vermieden wird.
Bei den Gesamtkosten(Anschaffung,Betriebskosten) hat das aber Nachteile.


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2018)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Vorsicht mit der Fön-Taktik. Sitzt der Temperatur-Sensor unter des Haupttransformators wird er durch einen Fön nicht nennenswert erwärmt. Bei Verwendung eines Heissluftföhns droht dann die schnelle Beschädigung des Netzteils. Ein normaler Haarföhn könnte sich ausgehen.



Mit Fön meine ich einen Haartrockner. Also das, was man zu Hause liegen hat.
Man muss mit dem Fön auch nicht direkt auf den Rechner halten. Es reicht, einen Kasten zu benutzen, in dem der Rechner drin steht, wo also die Abluft des Netzteils nicht mehr entweichen kann und es sich eben langsam aufheizt. 
Das ist aber auch alles sehr theoretisch, da man sowas zu Hause eh nicht machen wird.



micha34 schrieb:


> Was ich meine,das ich ein Netzteil nicht im Leistungsbereich seiner höchsten Eigenerwärmung betreibe.Z.B bei zu knapper Leistungsauslegung.Liegt so ca. bei 80% unter Vollast.Wenn der Lüfter noch gross genug Dimensioniert ist,sollte dieser auch nicht störend hochdrehen.



Du musst mal davon weg kommen dass ein großer Lüfter immer besser ist als ein kleiner Lüfter. Das ist ein Irrglaube.


----------



## Philipus II (17. April 2018)

Ich hab zu Hause schon größeren Schwachsinn gemacht, aber meinen Bastel-Stromkreis auch separat gesichert und einen großen CO2-Löscher bereitstehen


----------



## micha34 (17. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst mal davon weg kommen dass ein großer Lüfter immer besser ist als ein kleiner Lüfter. Das ist ein Irrglaube.


Ein grosser Lüfter der mit weniger Drehzahl bei entsprechenden Durchsatz auskommt ist schon prinzipiell Leiser als ein kleiner schnellerer.

Falls das "besser" mit kleinerer Geräuschkulisse gemeint ist.Da reissen auch die tollsten Lagertechniken nichts wesentliches raus.
3dB/A entsprechen einen gerade wahrnehmbaren Lautstärkeunterschied. 10dB/A entsprechen einer Halbierung bzw Verdoppelung der wahrgenommenen Lautstärke.
Schaut man sich die Listen rennomierter Hersteller an dann sucht man sich wenn lautstärketechnisch Anforderungen bestehen nach Drehzahl und Durchmesser aus.
Selbst von den Leistungs und Ausführungsparameter unterscheiden sich rennomierte Hersteller kaum.Man achtet ja auf die eigene Konkurrenzfähigkeit.


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2018)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich hab zu Hause schon größeren Schwachsinn gemacht, aber meinen Bastel-Stromkreis auch separat gesichert und einen großen CO2-Löscher bereitstehen



Dann mal ran an die Saune und rein mit dem Rechner. Hoch die Temperatur und dann schauen. 



micha34 schrieb:


> Ein grosser Lüfter der mit weniger Drehzahl bei entsprechenden Durchsatz auskommt ist schon prinzipiell Leiser als ein kleiner schnellerer.



Nur dass der größere Lüfter eben nicht langsamer dreht. Kann eher so sein, dass der größere Lüfter auch schneller dreht um der Wärmeabfuhr gewachsen zu sein.
Wie gesagt, so einfach ist das nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. April 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Was ich meine,das ich ein Netzteil nicht im Leistungsbereich seiner höchsten Eigenerwärmung betreibe.Z.B bei zu knapper Leistungsauslegung.Liegt so ca. bei 80% unter Vollast.Wenn der Lüfter noch gross genug Dimensioniert ist,sollte dieser auch nicht störend hochdrehen.


Nein, das ist falsch.
Und wenn du dir mal ein paar Netzteile angeschaut hättest, wüsstest du das.

Die 750W Version eines Netzteiles ist oft lauter als die 550W Version - in jeder Situation!

Beispiel Bitfenix Whisper M, bei dem ab dem 650W Modell ein deutlich stärkerer Lüfter zum Einsatz kommt - und damit auch höhere Drehzahlen.
Und wir reden hier von <500rpm zu ~700rpm.

Ganz ab davon ist der Unterschied zwischen Peak Effizienz und Effizienz bei 100% Last im 230VAC Netz so dermaßen gering, dass es keine Rolle spielt. 
Von was reden wir hier eigentlich? 2% Differenz zwischen peak und 100% Last??



micha34 schrieb:


> Beispiel,das 550W Netzteil hat prinzipbedingt seine höchste Wärmeabgabe bei 20% unter Vollast= 440W.In diesem Bereich sollte der Lüfter schon gut Arbeiten und das möchte ich nicht.Also überschneide ich den Bereich nicht sondern bleibe mit geringen Abstand drunter..


Hä?!
Wovon zur Hölle redest du?! 
Das, was du hier schreibst macht einfach keinen Sinn.

Und das ganze hat auch noch mit den Netzteilen selbst zu tun. Du kannst hier nichts pauschalisieren!

Ein 550W Netzteil kann bei 100% Last schon bei 1500rpm drehen, Beispiel: 
Corsair TX550M im Test - kompaktes und günstiges Goldnetzteil mit langer Garantiezeit - Lautstärke (8/9)

Ein anderes, 450W Netzteil kann bei 100% den Lüfter noch bei ~500rpm halten, Beispiel:
Bitfenix Formula Gold 450 Watt im Test - Lüfter, Lautstärke und Temperaturen (9/10)




micha34 schrieb:


> Jetzt ein paar erfundene Leistungsaufnahmen: CPU 100W,Graka 200W restlicher Schnickschnack 50W.Somit passt das 550W Netztei,weil wir unter 440W bleiben.
> 
> Man sollte sich jetzt nur nicht für das Netzteil in der niedrigeren Leistungsklasse(400W) entscheiden obwohl es von der Leistung ebenso ausreichen würde.


Moderne, gute Netzteile sind für 100% Last bei 24/7 Betrieb und erhöhter Umgebungstemperatur spezifiziert.
Erhöhte Umgebungstemperatur = 40 oder 50°C.

Es ist also überhaupt kein Problem das 400W Netzteil permanent mit 100% Last zu betreiben.



micha34 schrieb:


> In Verbindung mit einem grossen und damit langsameren Lüfter sollte die Geräuschentwicklung gering bleiben.


Ist Blödsinn.
Bei Netzteilen hat der Lüfter nun wirklich überhaupt nichts mit der Geräuschentwicklung/Lautheit zu tun.
Das Design aber sehr wohl.

Und genau darum werden Lüfter größer 120mm ausschließlich aus Marketing Gründen verbaut, nicht weil es technisch sinnvoll wäre.
Das hat mir sogar ein Vertreter eines Herstellers bestätigt. OK, eigentlich sogar ZWEI.

Und gugg mal hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der 140mm Lüfter bläst überall hin, nur nicht da, wo die Kühler sind und es heiß wird.
Ein großer Teil des Lüfters bläst sogar ins Nirgendwo, weil da kein Netzteil (PCB) ist. Oder eben auf die Kabel, die eh irrelevant sind und eigentlich keiner direkten Kühlung benötigen.

Der 120mm Lüfter hingegen schaut recht optimal aus und bläst auf die Kühler, Transformator halt die Dinge, die warm werden. 

Damit wäre deine Behauptung, dass größere Lüfter = leiser wären, widerlegt. 
Bei Netzteilen, die nur an bestimmten Teilen warm werden, ist das schlicht Unsinn.

Hier noch mal ein gutes Design mit 80mm Lüftern zum Vergleich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




micha34 schrieb:


> Jetzt kann man auch besser etwas mehr Reserven haben falls das NT durch Staub einen Wärmestau bekäme,durch Alterung einen Leistungsverlust bekommt oder weil ein Hersteller die Leistung seines Netzteil doch großzügig Aufgerundet hat.


1. Reserven für was?
2. Der Wärmestau ist auch irgendwie Unsinn, denn das wird bei allen nur dazu führen, dass es entweder abschaltet oder der Lüfter aufdreht. Und in welcher Umgebung musst du leben, damit sich soviel Staub ansammelt, dass es die Wärmeabgabe isoliert??

3. *Für die Behauptung des Leistungsverlustes durch Alterung fehlt mir jegliches Indiz!*
Alles, was ich in dem Bereich finden konnte, lässt eben NICHT darauf schließen. Das einzige sind die Datenblätter der Kondensatoren.  Aber die kann man eben NICHT so deuten, wie du es machst.
Kurz: Das ist einfach nur Humbug, den sich irgendwer irgendwann mal ausgedacht hat, der aber eben NICHT auf Fakten basiert sondern schlicht auf Glauben.
Auch der "was leisten alte Netzteile" Test von vor ein paar Jahren auf Computerbase konnte diese Behauptung nicht untermauern, ganz im Gegenteil.


micha34 schrieb:


> Eine solche Auslegung mache ich für Standardnetzteile mit Lüfter die nicht durch die Lüftergeräusche auffallen sollen indem das Hochdrehen vermieden wird.
> Bei den Gesamtkosten(Anschaffung,Betriebskosten) hat das aber Nachteile.


Nur ist das völliger Blödsinn, da das überhaupt keinen Zusammenhang zwischen Lüftergröße und Lautheit gibt.
Es gibt genug Netzteile mit größer denn 120mm Lüfter, die furchtbar laut werden unter Last.
Es gibt genug netzteile mit kleiner/gleich denn 120mm Lüfter, die auch bei 100% Last leise bleiben.

Was zählt ist das Design und was der Hersteller wollte, nicht die Größe vom Lüfter.

Ein Beispiel hab ich dir ja gezeigt, das 450W Bitfenix Formula.



micha34 schrieb:


> Ein grosser Lüfter der mit weniger Drehzahl bei entsprechenden Durchsatz auskommt ist schon prinzipiell Leiser als ein kleiner schnellerer.


Ist er nicht.
Das ist pauschalisiert und daher Unsinn/falsch/gelogen.

Eben weil ich jetzt genug Beispiele finden könnte, bei dem das nicht zutrifft.*
Du musst immer auf das schauen, was der Hersteller möchte, nicht auf die Größe vom Lüfter!*

Die beiden Beispiele weiter oben, sollten das recht gut belegen.


micha34 schrieb:


> Falls das "besser" mit kleinerer Geräuschkulisse gemeint ist.Da reissen auch die tollsten Lagertechniken nichts wesentliches raus.


Die Geschwindigkeit am äußersten Teil eines Lüfterblattes ist aber nciht unwichtig.
Und ein 700rpm/80mm Lüfter ist nunmal leiser als ein 700rpm/180mm Lüfter.
Eben weil es nicht nur auf die Drehzahl ankommt, sondern auch Lüftergeometrie, Größe vom Lüfter.

Grundsätzlich kann ein kleinerer Lüfter schneller drehen, bevors nervt oder störend wird.

So sind 1500rpm bei einem 80mm Lüfter jetzt nicht soo schlimm.
1500rpm bei einem 140mm Lüfter hingegen schon.


----------



## The_Governor (18. April 2018)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin ein relativer Amateur und daher hätte ich eine allgemeine Frage zu Netzteilen:

Was muss man eigentlich beim Kauf beachten? Ich weiß eigentlich nur, dass es billige Marken gibt und eben die teueren, mit jeweils unterschiedlichen Ruf. Die Watt-Zahl sollte natürlich ausreichend sein für den ganzen Computer.
Wie sieht der "Spagat" aus zwischen preisgünstigen Netzteilen und qualitativen Netzteilen, die länger durchhalten als "5min"? Meinen Rechner mit Stromschlägen grillen würde ich auch ungerne.
In wie fern ist der "Schutz" der Hardware vor dem Netzteil möglich, also das z.B. wichtiges (und teures!) wie Grafikkarte nicht gekillt wird?
Was sind eben so Kernpunkte, die man immer im Hinterkopf haben sollte, wenn man nach einem neuen Netzteil sucht? 
Ich rede explizit von allgemein, ich meine nicht: Netzteil xyz ist das beste für dich, etc.

Gibt es irgendwelche Dinge, von denen ich als Amateur nichts weiß, aber ihr Profis und die wichtig sind bei der Kaufentscheidung?

Grüße
Gov.


----------



## moreply (18. April 2018)

Corsair und BeQuiet haben auch schlechte Netzteile, z.b. die VS Serie oder die PowerZone Reihe. Aber auch bei den billig Herstellern gibt es gute Netzteile z.b. Xilence A+.
Man sollte sich also im vorhinein über das Netzteil informieren Test, Erfahrungsberichte etc. Es gibt genug Netzteile ab ca 55€ die man nutzen kann, wenn man aber erwartet 600w für 30€ zu bekommen.

Ein Netzteil hat diverse Schutzeinrichtungen um die Komponenten zu schützen, was auf jeden fall an Bord sein sollte:

• OCP (Over Current Protection) Schutz vor Stromspitzen 
• OVP (Over Voltage Protection) Überspannungsschutz 
• OPP (Over Power Protection) Überlastungsschutz 
• SCP (Short Circuit Protection) Schutz vor Kurzschlüssen



DC-DC sollte vorhanden sein. Ebenso eine aktuellere Plattform, HB/FB LCC ist nicht schlecht aber es kommt halt immer auf dein Budget an. Untermstrich muss das Gesamtpaket passen z.b. DC-DC auf eine billig Plattform zu klatschen, hat null sinn.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (18. April 2018)

@The_Governor

Da du hier angemeldet bist, entweder hier nach einem konkreten Modell für deinen Build fragen oder ein entsprechenden Thread eröffnen.

Ansonsten min 3 seriöse Reviews einunddesselben NT studieren (Hier gibts zb eine Auflistung (Keine Garantie auf Vollständigkeit!) von Herstellern/Labels und die Netzteile inkl Verlinkung zu Reviews)


----------



## The_Governor (18. April 2018)

Danke, Jungs!


----------



## gorgeous188 (19. April 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> Aber auch bei den billig Herstellern gibt es gute Netzteile z.b. Xilence A+.
> (...)
> wenn man aber erwartet 600w für 30€ zu bekommen.



Das Xilence Performance A+ mit 530 Watt kostet aktuell 37 Euro.


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2018)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Das Xilence Performance A+ mit 530 Watt kostet aktuell 37 Euro.



Da musst du natürlich auch Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## gorgeous188 (19. April 2018)

Das ist mir schon klar. Das Xilence A+ ist ja eine Budget Empfehlung, und macht vieles richtig.
Dann zu sagen "600 Watt für 30 Euro ist Schrott", aber 530 Watt für 37 Euro sind durchauch brauchbar.


----------



## moreply (19. April 2018)

Du hast den Kontext nicht wirklich verstanden oder? 

Kostest das 600w A+ 30€, nein...

Es ging einfach darum aufzuzeigen das Hersteller gute und schlechte Netzteile haben.
Und das Xilence 530w für 37€ ist brauchbar ein 600w Netzteil für 30€ in 90% der fälle nicht.


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2018)

Man sollte aber nie pauschalisieren.
Man muss sich jedes Modell individuell anschauen. Zaubern kann aber niemand. Die Komponenten eines Netzteil kosten nun mal. Wer es preiswert anbietet, spart irgendwo. Meist wird am Lüfter und den Schutzschaltungen gespart.
Ein 30€ Netzteil nützt nichts, wenn die Schutzschaltungen nicht vorhanden sind oder nicht greifen. Da spielt es keine Rolle, obs 300 oder 600 Watt leisten kann.


----------



## moreply (19. April 2018)

Ahem das ist ja der kern meiner aussage


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> Ahem das ist ja der kern meiner aussage



Ich meinte auch nicht dich, sondern hab das allgemein so gesagt.
Viele gehen halt immer nach Marken und kaufen dann eine Marke, obwohl das Modell dieser Marke eigentlich Crap ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. April 2018)

Bitfenix Stinkt.
Die sind nicht in der Lage das Corsair Pinout zu übernehmen.

Corsair Kabel an Bitfenix funzt ohne Probleme.
Bitfenix Kabel an Corsair ist eine furchtbar schlechte Idee.

Dafür hat ein weiterer Hersteller sich dem Corsair layout bedient...


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (22. April 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> (...)
> Es ging einfach darum aufzuzeigen das Hersteller gute und schlechte Netzteile haben.
> (...)


Wäre übrigens schön, wenn die großen Hersteller bei Netzteilen mal dafür sorgen würden, dass dies nicht mehr möglich ist. Ist kein Kunststück und sollte sich unterm Strich lohnen. Samsung hat es ja bei SSDs auch geschafft dafür zu sorgen, dass deren Wertungen bei gut anfangen...


----------



## Pikus (22. April 2018)

Moin Leute, hab eine kurze Frage für die ich keinen extra Thread aufmachen wollte:

Hab aktuell noch ein BQ E9 480W, und möchte meine GTX770 gegen eine 1070Ti tauschen.
Das sollte eigentlich kein Problem darstellen, oder? Bin mir unsicher und wollte gern weitere Meinungen einholen


----------



## iGameKudan (22. April 2018)

Ein weiterer Beitrag zum Thema "Die Schutzschaltungen eines BeQuiet DarkPowerPro-Netzteils haben ihren Job nicht getan (oder die Stecker sind nur billige *******) ... ". 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle vier 12V-Pins sind verschmort und quasi mit dem Port verschmolzen gewesen... Und darauf bin ich auch nur gekommen weil ich mich gewundert habe, wieso ich den Stecker nicht herausgezogen bekomme...

Das Mainboard ist nun quasi Elektroschrott... Hat zwar noch funktioniert (ist bei dauerhaft hoher CPU-Last aber abgesoffen),  aber ich kann die Buchse nicht tauschen.

Und ein 5820K @4.1GHz (resultierend in 225W Peak in prime95 29.5 - die 4,4GHz liefen nur in prime95 26.6 stabil, bei ca. 220W Peak) ist jetzt bei weitem nicht das Schlimmste, was diesem Board bzw. einer EPS12V-Buchse wiederfahren kann.


----------



## Olstyle (22. April 2018)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Wäre übrigens schön, wenn die großen Hersteller bei Netzteilen mal dafür sorgen würden, dass dies nicht mehr möglich ist. Ist kein Kunststück und sollte sich unterm Strich lohnen. Samsung hat es ja bei SSDs auch geschafft dafür zu sorgen, dass deren Wertungen bei gut anfangen...


Z.B. BeQuiet und Seasonic würde ich durchaus unter "es gibt keinen Schrott" einordnen.
Jedes der aktuellen Modelle kann man im dafür vorgesehen Anwendungsgebiet sinnvoll einsetzen. Nur das Anwendungsgebiet muss man halt beachten.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2018)

Pikus schrieb:


> Moin Leute, hab eine kurze Frage für die ich keinen extra Thread aufmachen wollte:
> 
> Hab aktuell noch ein BQ E9 480W, und möchte meine GTX770 gegen eine 1070Ti tauschen.
> Das sollte eigentlich kein Problem darstellen, oder? Bin mir unsicher und wollte gern weitere Meinungen einholen



Kannst du machen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. April 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Z.B. BeQuiet und Seasonic würde ich durchaus unter "es gibt keinen Schrott" einordnen.
> Jedes der aktuellen Modelle kann man im dafür vorgesehen Anwendungsgebiet sinnvoll einsetzen. Nur das Anwendungsgebiet muss man halt beachten.


be quiet aktuell ja, bei ATX. 
TFX und SFX schaut nicht so gut aus.

Seasonic: Ähm, da hast du den ollen Opa von S12II-Bronze - sold since 2010 - vergessen.
Und bei der ersten Version hatte Seasonic auch noch zwei +12V Rails auf dem Label - trotz 8pin Chip.
Das würde ich durchaus als Schrott bezeichnen -> alt, Gruppenreguliert, laut, mieser Supervisior (HY-510N).
Das ist wirklich nichts, was man sich heute noch kaufen sollte, geschweige denn empfehlen.

Und ja, es wird hier bei uns nicht mehr empfohlen, in anderen Bereichen hast mindestens 2 pro Woche, die das noch empfehlen, weil Seasonic drauf steht...



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Beitrag zum Thema "Die Schutzschaltungen eines BeQuiet DarkPowerPro-Netzteils haben ihren Job nicht getan (oder die Stecker sind nur billige *******) ... ".


Jetzt weißt du, warum bei LGA20xx Boards fast nur noch zwei 8pin Buchsen verbaut werden.
Ganz ab davon is das Board nicht Schrott, es erfordert nur einigen Service, was für dich 1-2h Arbeit bedeutet.

Oder wenn du jemand mit 'nem starken Kolben (und Heißluft Lötkolben) kennst, könnte der auch die Buchse komplett tauschen.
Das ist also durchaus noch rettbar...

*Und eben die Gefahr beim Übertakten!!*


iGameKudan schrieb:


> Und ein 5820K @4.1GHz (resultierend in 225W Peak in prime95 29.5 - die 4,4GHz liefen nur in prime95 26.6 stabil, bei ca. 220W Peak) ist jetzt bei weitem nicht das Schlimmste, was diesem Board bzw. einer EPS12V-Buchse wiederfahren kann.


Woher weißt du, dass es "ca 220W Peak" waren??
Wie hast du das gemessen??

Oder sind das nur wieder irgendwelche Software Werte??


----------



## Olstyle (22. April 2018)

Das S12II ist aber eben auch kein Schrott sondern "nur" veraltet.
Schrott ist was den Rechner gefährdet und das tut es nicht. Eine Kaufempfehlung ist es deswegen natürlich noch lange nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. April 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das S12II ist aber eben auch kein Schrott sondern "nur" veraltet.
> Schrott ist was den Rechner gefährdet und das tut es nicht.



Doch, weil Gruppenreguliert, dadurch kann das sehr wohl vorkommen. Trifft auf alle zu.
Und eben weil die Schutzschaltungen, insbesondere auf +5V und +3,3V mangelhaft sind. Auch fehlt UVP auf +12V.

Das Teil ist daher eher unter einem System Power 8 zu sehen, welches ja vollständige Schutzschaltungen hat...

Wenn du mit dem S12II-Bronze argumentierst, musst du auch Cougar in die "kein Schrott" Kategorie einordnen. Denn letztens in dem Computerbase Roundup hat das Cougar VTX die S12II-Bronze variante ziemlich verhauen -> deutlich leiser, Schutzschaltungen funktionieren.

Bitfenix hat eh nur 2 Reihen momentan...


----------



## iGameKudan (22. April 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Jetzt weißt du, warum bei LGA20xx Boards fast nur noch zwei 8pin Buchsen verbaut werden.


Weil auf dem Sockel 2066 CPUs verbaut werden, die übertaktet alleine weit mehr verbrauchen können wie mein DPP11 550W imstande ist zu leisten. Wie du sicher weißt reicht so eine 8Pin-CPU-Strombuchse Für 336W - und die hat mein 5820K gewiss nicht versenkt. 

Zumal es selbst ein Corsair VX550W geschafft hat, nen auf 4.3GHz übertakteten Sockel 1366-und Sockel 2011-Sechskerner zu versorgen ohne dass der Stromstecker schmilzt.  Und ein deutlich minderwertigeres SystemPower 7 400W hat ebenfalls ohne schmelzenden Stromatecker nen übertakteten FX8320 sowie nen weiteren 3930K @4.3GHz vertragen
.. . 



			
				StefanPayne schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz ab davon is das Board nicht Schrott, es erfordert nur einigen Service, was für dich 1-2h Arbeit bedeutet.
> 
> Oder wenn du jemand mit 'nem starken Kolben (und Heißluft Lötkolben) kennst, könnte der auch die Buchse komplett tauschen.
> Das ist also durchaus noch rettbar...


Die Arbeit ist kein Thema, nur ist die Buchse so dermaßen mit den Pins verschmolzen, dass ich wenn dann die ganze Buchse inklusive Pins tauschen müsste. 

Und mal abgesehen von dem Problem des Beschaffens einer entsprechenden Buchse mit Pins (weder auf E-Bay, Conrad noch Aliexpress was passendes gefunden) weiß ich nicht, ob ich jemanden mit einem ausreichend starken Feinlötkolben kenne. 

Die Spannungswandler sehen zumindest optisch in Ordnung aus, keine Verfärbungen der MOSFETs oder der umliegenden Platine erkennbar. Zumal das Board ja auch noch problemlos lief... 



			
				StefanPayne schrieb:
			
		

> Woher weißt du, dass es "ca 220W Peak" waren??
> Wie hast du das gemessen??
> 
> Oder sind das nur wieder irgendwelche Software Werte??


Softwarewerte, welche aber durchaus realistisch sind... sein sollten. Denn ich hoffe ja, dass die OCP bei der 12V1-Rail bei spezifizierten 20A nicht erst ab über 28A greift. 

Ich habe mir das DPP11 eigentlich in der Hoffnung gekauft, dass mir genau sowas nicht passiert. Nun weiß ich, dass es das nächste Mal auch ein Netzteil um 80€ tut.


----------



## Olstyle (22. April 2018)

Als ich mal eine neue ATX-Buchse brauchte hatte ich die afair bei Aquatuning gefunden.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (22. April 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Z.B. BeQuiet und Seasonic würde ich durchaus unter "es gibt keinen Schrott" einordnen.
> Jedes der aktuellen Modelle kann man im dafür vorgesehen Anwendungsgebiet sinnvoll einsetzen. Nur das Anwendungsgebiet muss man halt beachten.


Naja, im Falle von BeQuiet geht es eher in die Richtung Frechheit denn Schrott. Ein BeQuiet-Netzteil ohne BeQuiet-Lüfter? Das wäre vergleichbar mit Samsung-SSD ohne Samsung-Flash. Und das härteste:  Selbst mit BeQuiet-Lüfter wären SFX und TFX Power 2 keine guten Netzteile, sondern immer noch diskutabel designed.


Zu Seasonic hat Stefan schon genug geschrieben. Man muss Altlasten auch mal aus dem Programm nehmen und updaten oder eben eingestehen, dass manche preislichen Nischen eben nicht sinnvoll zu besetzen sind. Wie gesagt, Samsung (gerne auch Crucial/Micron/Intel) bei SSDs sollte Maßstab sein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. April 2018)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Zumal es selbst ein Corsair VX550W geschafft hat, nen auf 4.3GHz übertakteten Sockel 1366-und Sockel 2011-Sechskerner zu versorgen ohne dass der Stromstecker schmilzt.  Und ein deutlich minderwertigeres SystemPower 7 400W hat ebenfalls ohne schmelzenden Stromatecker nen übertakteten FX8320 sowie nen weiteren 3930K @4.3GHz vertragen


hmm, also ich weiß ja nicht, wie es dir geht, aber was hat ein VX550 mit einem System Power 7 gemein??

Kleiner Tip:
Die Borg erwähnen das Wort andauern...


iGameKudan schrieb:


> Die Arbeit ist kein Thema, nur ist die Buchse so dermaßen mit den Pins verschmolzen, dass ich wenn dann die ganze Buchse inklusive Pins tauschen müsste.


Das war, wovon ich gesprochen habe...
Deswegen hab ich starken Kolben und Heißluft Lötkolben erwhänt...
Du brauchst den Heißluft Lötkolben zum Vorwärmen vom PCB.
Mit dem Lötkolben kannst dann die Pins auslöten. Musst dann ggF noch bisserl Litze zum säubern verwenden.

ABER: Das ganze ist wahrscheinlich gar nicht nötig
Eine kleine Messingbürste reicht ev, bzw ein kleiner (scharfer) Schlitz Schraubendreher.
Und dann schabst die Korrosion ab...
Weil viel mehr ist das ja auch nicht...



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Und mal abgesehen von dem Problem des Beschaffens einer entsprechenden Buchse mit Pins (weder auf E-Bay, Conrad noch Aliexpress was passendes gefunden) weiß ich nicht, ob ich jemanden mit einem ausreichend starken Feinlötkolben kenne.


Musst doch gar nicht.
Hol dir einfach 'ne Verlängerung. Am besten sogar 2.
So schlägst 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe.
a) reparierst du das Board
b) verhinderst du, dass es noch mal vorkommt.

Und das ganze kannst du auch richtig hässlich machen, so dass du die Originalen Pins nicht mal auslöten musst. Auch wenn ich das nicht empfehlen würde...



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Die Spannungswandler sehen zumindest optisch in Ordnung aus, keine Verfärbungen der MOSFETs oder der umliegenden Platine erkennbar. Zumal das Board ja auch noch problemlos lief...


Warum sollten sie auch??
Die dürften für einiges ausgelegt sein und auch abkönnen...
Aber das ist ja auch eines der Probleme sein, dass das keine vernünftige OCP hat - auf der Primärseite.




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Softwarewerte, welche aber durchaus realistisch sind... sein sollten.


...was so vertrauenswürdig ist, wie weit mans werfen kann.
Besorg dir doch mal ein Leistungschätzgerät und schau mal, wie hoch die Unterschiede zwischen Idle und Last so sind.

Auch darfst die offizielle Spec des Steckers nicht vergessen, die du möglicherweise überschritten hattest...




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Denn ich hoffe ja, dass die OCP bei der 12V1-Rail bei spezifizierten 20A nicht erst ab über 28A greift.


Dann würden die ganzen Kiddies rumheulen, weil dauernd das Netzteil abschalten würde.
Siehe doch mal in der Netzteilliste, wie sehr das Bitfenix Whisper M misrepräsentiert wird, weil MSI einfach Mist gebaut hat...




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das DPP11 eigentlich in der Hoffnung gekauft, dass mir genau sowas nicht passiert. Nun weiß ich, dass es das nächste Mal auch ein Netzteil um 80€ tut.


Tjo, hattest halt falsche Erwartungen.
Der CPU Stecker, der möglicherweise überlastet war, wär dir auch bei anderen Netzteilen abgefackelt.
Der Unterschied zwischen anderen und be quiet ist, dass man bei "den anderen" nicht so ein Drama draus machen würde...

Bei "anderen Herstellern" würd man erst mal den Support bemühen und schauen, was bei raus kommt...


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. April 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das S12II ist aber eben auch kein Schrott sondern "nur" veraltet.
> Schrott ist was den Rechner gefährdet und das tut es nicht. Eine Kaufempfehlung ist es deswegen natürlich noch lange nicht.



40-50-Euro-Netzteile im Test: Schmaler Grat zwischen grauenvoll und gut (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

Hier das Review.

~2000rpm bei 300W sind einfach Schrott und nicht mehr hinnehmbar!!

Dass die Kühler vom Cougar ~doppelt so groß (eher mehr) sind, macht das ganze nicht besser.
Die S12II-Bronze variante failt einfach in jedem Punkt und kann nicht im Ansatz mit den anderen mithalten.

Crossload Minor -> +12V bei 12,88V



			
				Computerbase.de schrieb:
			
		

> >565 W (Abschaltung bedingt durch UVP mit
> *8,7 V *auf der 12-Volt-, *3,3 V auf der 5-Volt*- und* 2,6 V a*uf der 3,3-Volt-Schiene)



Mehr muss man echt nicht sagen!

Und hier ein echtes Seasonic, wenn auch OEM Version:
EnergyKnight SS-350ET-T3: the cheapest Seasonic unit (updated)

Auch wenn ich den Tester nicht wirklich mag und find, dass sein Bewertungssystem völlig fürs Klo ist, in 4/5 Negativ Punkten kann ich ihm nicht widersprechen.
Der "bad Capacitor Choice" Punkt ist natürlich Bullshit...

Kurzum:

*fehlende Schutzschaltungen dank schlechtem Supervisor -> HY-510N
[*]furchtbar laut
[*]schlechte Leistung bei Crossloads
[*]meistens auch noch teuer, so dass man schon Geräte mit unabhängiger Spannungsregulation für den gleichen Preis bekommt*


----------



## Olstyle (23. April 2018)

Mooment!
Was Seasonic als Fertiger über seine Bänder laufen lässt ist für die Bewertung der Retail-Marke doch wirklich vollkommen gleichgültig. Bei Cougar fragt ja auch keiner was HEC sonst so auf seinen Fertigungsstraßen laufen hat. Ansonsten vergleichen wir endgültig Äpfel mit Birnen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. April 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mooment!
> Was Seasonic als Fertiger über seine Bänder laufen lässt ist für die Bewertung der Retail-Marke doch wirklich vollkommen gleichgültig.


Wenn Seasonic ein 'normaler' Fertiger wäre, würde ich dir zustimmen.
Aber die erlauben eigentlich kaum Änderungen, abgesehen vom Gehäuse.
Und egal welche Iteration davon getestet wurde, die Ergebnisse sind nicht viel besser...

Nehmen wir doch mal die nächst besten S12II-Bronze Varianten:
Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520 520W Review | TechPowerUp
Jou Jye BITWIN BW-B520JL 520W Review | TechPowerUp
Jou Jye BITWIN BW-B430JL 430W Review | TechPowerUp



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei Cougar fragt ja auch keiner was HEC sonst so auf seinen Fertigungsstraßen laufen hat.


HEC ist auch ein 'normaler' Fertiger, die machen dir alles, was du willst, wenn du dafür zahlst - Seasonic nicht...
Die aktuellen (Bronze) Designs haben wir z.B. be quiet zu verdanken... 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ansonsten vergleichen wir endgültig Äpfel mit Birnen.


Darum gehts doch gar nicht, sondern darum, dass nicht alles, was Seasonic im Programm hat, auch gut ist und  die auch einige weniger gute Netzteile im Programm hat, die alles andere als Empfehlenswert sind...


----------



## gorgeous188 (26. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Umschlag -- Umschlag.



Psssssssssssssssssssst, das muss doch geheim bleiben 
Verunsichere die Neulinge doch nicht gleich so


----------



## NuVirus (27. April 2018)

Hi,

meine 980Ti hat sich leider vor paar Tagen verabschiedet - bekomme immer Blackscreens nach kurzer Zeit - Garantie ist leider abgelaufen.

 Habe dann nach Ausbau festgestellt das scheinbar das Netzteil (BQ E10 500W) entweder was abbekommen hat oder die Ursache ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es gab keine Abschaltung vom Netzteil, folgendes ist passiert ich war am Zocken und plötzlich wird Bildschirm schwarz - Ton läuft weiter.
Hab PC neu gestartet und dann liefs nochmal so knapp 1h mit gleichem Game, dann kam der Fehler nach sehr kurzer Zeit im Spiel.
Windows läuft weiterhin.
Hab in einen weiteren PC die Grafikkarte eingebaut und selbes Problem.

Was würdet ihr schätzen war hier Grafikkarte oder Netzteil ausschlaggebend?
An Grafikkarte konte ich solche Spuren nicht entdecken.



Be Quiet würde mir kostenlos ein neues Kabel schicken - ist CM Variante oder das Netzteil überprüfen lassen ich müsste es nur hinschicken auf meine kosten.

Palit bietet mir eine kostenpflichtige RMA an.


Hab jetzt mein Ersatz Netzteil mal angeschlossen mit ner 280x von nem Freund aktuell jetzt läuft Recher erstmal wieder.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2018)

Ich würde tippen, dass die Grafikkarte das verursacht hat. Wäre es das Netzteil, hätte die Schutzschaltung gegriffen und der Rechner würde nicht mehr starten.


----------



## NuVirus (27. April 2018)

würdest du das Netzteil einschicken zu Be Quiet zur Prüfung oder einfach nur das Kabel neu anfordern?


----------



## Philipus II (27. April 2018)

Eine weitere Erklärung wäre ein schlecht sitzender Kontakt. Der steigende Übergangswiderstand sorgt für gesteigerte Wärme.


----------



## poiu (28. April 2018)

Würde auch auf Kontakt tippen,


----------



## iGameKudan (28. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde tippen, dass die Grafikkarte das verursacht hat. Wäre es das Netzteil, hätte die Schutzschaltung gegriffen und der Rechner würde nicht mehr starten.


Wie toll die Schutzschaltungen in solchen Fällen funktionieren, habe ich ja an meinem Mainboard gesehen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da ist definitiv der Stecker geschmolzen, sonst sähe die Buchse ganz anders aus...


----------



## poiu (28. April 2018)

Da hilft leider keine Schutzschaltung :/


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. April 2018)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wie toll die Schutzschaltungen in solchen Fällen funktionieren, habe ich ja an meinem Mainboard gesehen...


Ach und welche Schutzschaltung sollte deiner Meinung nach auslösen???


Wennn man 'ne passende, scharfe OCP hat, heulen doch die ganzen Kiddies rum, dass das NT andauernd aus geht und der Hersteller deswegen so schlecht wäre...
Zumal moderne Hardware auch gar nicht mehr mit scharfer, niedriger OCP funktioniert!


----------



## Olstyle (28. April 2018)

Schweißen tut man auch "nur" mit 10-20V bei um die 100A. Also warum sollten mehrere 30A Leitungen bei 12V keinen Stecker schmelzen können wenn der Übergangswiderstand nur groß genug ist?
Das NT kann ja nicht wissen dass die Wärme gerade am Pin und nicht an der GPU ab geht.


----------



## iGameKudan (29. April 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ach und welche Schutzschaltung sollte deiner Meinung nach auslösen???
> 
> 
> Wennn man 'ne passende, scharfe OCP hat, heulen doch die ganzen Kiddies rum, dass das NT andauernd aus geht und der Hersteller deswegen so schlecht wäre...
> Zumal moderne Hardware auch gar nicht mehr mit scharfer, niedriger OCP funktioniert!


Irgendwas dürfte da mächtig überlastet worden sein. Oder der Stecker hat natürlich nen extrem miesen Kontakt gehabt und der Übergangswiderstand hat dem Stecker den Rest gegeben. 

Gegen Letzteres hilft jetzt natürlich ne Schutzschaltung wenig. Aber schade, dass die Stecker scheinbar nicht so hochwertig sind, wie man es bei dem Preis hätte erwarten können.
Eins muss man natürlich dem Netzteil zugute halten: Es funktioniert noch und weil nen zweites 8Pin-CPU-Stromkabel mitgeliefert wurde, brauchte ich fürs Ersatzsystem nicht erst den langwierigen Weg über den Support nehmen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. April 2018)

Es reicht schon, wenn du den Stecker ein paar mal benutzt hast...

Aber hier ist wieder das Problem der Kunde:
Nimmt man qualitativ richtig großartige Kontakte, heult der Kunde rum, weil die sich so schwer benutzen lassen.
Und natürlich kosten die ggF auch 'nen bisserl mehr...


Das ist alles nicht so einfach, wie du dir vorstellst. Alles ist ein Kompromiss, man muss die Vor und Nachteile abwägen. 

Und leider entscheidet man sich eher für "weichere" Kontakte, die weniger stark belastet werden können, da die Kunden mit den guten nicht umgehen können und man so unnötig RMA, rumgeheule, Shitstorms und geflame verursacht.

Traurig, aber wahr 
Denn das meiste Unwissen findest du im NT Bereich...
Also fast nur Lügen, Geschichten und Märchen...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. April 2018)

Dann hoffen wir mal, das in der Nachfolge der ATX-Spec ein anderes System kommt, am besten mit Verriegelung.


----------



## Olstyle (29. April 2018)

Naja, eine Spec deren Erscheinen, geschweige denn Umsetzung, nicht absehbar ist macht da nicht wirklich einen Unterschied.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. April 2018)

Jetzt nicht, aber dass ATX nicjht mehr ewig bleiben kann, zeichnet sich ja immer mehr ab.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. April 2018)

Nach 22Jahren im PC-Bereich ist das abzusehen...


----------



## Pu244 (30. April 2018)

Andererseits: wenn es schon 22 Jahre so lief, warum dann jetzt etwas ändern?

Ich weiß, dass ein neues System gigantisches potential, nur das hat eine Ablösung für das Schukosystem auch und dennoch wurde seit weit über 50 Jahren nichts gemacht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. April 2018)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Andererseits: wenn es schon 22 Jahre so lief, warum dann jetzt etwas ändern?


Weils unnötig Kosten und Probleme verursacht?!
z.B.
24 pin connector has slight melting - Cases and Power Supplies - Linus Tech Tips

Durch weglassen der +3,3V Module ggF. auch +5V (wobei ich hier für bis zu 5A +5V für Kompatibilität für Laufwerke wäre) könntest locker 5-10€ sparen.
Die dürften nicht ganz billig sein...

Zumindest eines davon sollte entsorgt werden, 3,3V einzuführen war 'ne Schnappsidee...



Pu244 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass ein neues System gigantisches potential, nur das hat eine Ablösung für das Schukosystem auch und dennoch wurde seit weit über 50 Jahren nichts gemacht.


Der Vergleich ist einfach mal an den Haaren herbeigezogen, denn im Gegensatz zu ATX gibt es einfach mal gar keinen Grund, Schuko zu ersetzen...
OK, so ganz stimmt das nicht, mir fällt da einer ein: Polarisation. Mit Schuko musst zweipolig schalten und andere Nachteile, die mit der Polarisation zu tun haben. Aber das ist echt alles. Außer dem gibts echt nix, was andere Stecker besser machen würden...

Zumal Schuko auch noch der beste Stecker wo gibt ist. Nicht "overengineered" wie der britische Stecker, nicht so gefährlich wie der US Stecker, da du mit Deckel einfach mal NULL Chance hast, die blanken kontakte zu berühren.
Der einzige Stecker, der ev. sinnvoll wäre, wäre der Französiche, den man ja auch alternativ zum Schuko nutzen könnte, wenn man polarisierte braucht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. April 2018)

Bei nem Ersatz für Schuko wäre es aber halt möglich die Kompatibilität zu behalten.
Bei ner neuen Spec bzgl. PCs wäre eigentlich ein abschneiden der alten Zöpfe wichtig.

Ich sehe nicht mal die Spannungsaufteilung aelbat als Problem, die wäre ggf. sogar so noch nutzbar, aber die Stecker waren alle niemals auf das ausgelegt, was und mit der massiven Parallelisierung erwartet.
Und die Grenze feinerer Strukturen und geringerer Verbräuche haben wir auch schon langsam vor Augen.

Für bestimmte Leistung wird der Strombedarf eher steigen.

Es muss was neues her. Natürlich nicht für Office-PCs, aber hier dürfte wieder mal der HEDT-Bereich den Bedarf setzen und dann sollte sinniger weise beides mit gehen.


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2018)

Wenn du was Neues machst, muss es aber überall so sein.
Du kannst ja keine Spezifikationen für verschiedene Plattformen machen. das gäbe ein riesen Durcheinander.
Daher -- den ATX Standard deutlich überarbeiten. Einen kompakten Stecker für die Mainboard Versorgung mit mehreren 12 Volt Leitungen und auch passendem Querschnitt.
Dazu bessere Stecker. vor allem weg mit dem Sata Schrott. Geht gar nicht.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (1. Mai 2018)

Was spricht denn dagegen einen Netzteil- und Komponentendesignstandard aufzubauen, der erst einmal so viel wie möglich vom Notebook-, NUC-Like und AllInOne-Bereich abgreift? Dort hat man ja eh momentan gar keine Netzteilwahl und ist oft technisch schon nah am vorgeschlagenen. Somit hätte man aber wenigstens bereits eine Produktions- und Testbasis. Der nächste Schritt wäre es die anzugehen, die von einem Designphilosophiewechsel am stärksten profitieren würden: SFF-Kunden! Denn TFX und SFX sind ja weit, weit entfernt von der Spitze von ATX-Netzteilen. Entsprechend könnte man eine Linie an SFF-Netzteilen und SFF-Boards mit dem neuen Standard einführen...
...sollte doch eigentlich gut durchlaufen und die Basis für den Umschwung im Massen-ATX-Markt bieten können, oder?


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Mai 2018)

Single Voltage Netzteile würden die Komplexität verringern, daher den benötigten Platz verringern.
Bei ATX ist das nicht soo schlimm, aber bei SFX und TFX Netzteilen hast schon arge Platz Probleme.
Wenn man da jetzt die 3,3V weglassen könnte, hat man schon sehr viel gespart. Und, wenn die Effizienz irrelevant ist, könnte man +5V auf 5A limitieren und aus dem +5VSB Kreis versorgen.

Dann hast den ganzen Platz für 12V und die Möglichkeit ein gescheites Netzteil zu basteln.

Schauts doch mal z.B. das SX700-LPT (be quiet SFX-L Power) an...

Oder das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehts wie viel Platz durch weglassen von einer oder beiden kleineren Spannungen gewonnen werden kann?
-12V brint auch noch mal so 10mm²...


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (1. Mai 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> (...)


Ganz genau. Daher auch mein Vorschlag: Erstmal auf die Nische konzentrieren, der es so richtig was bringen würde und die völlig wegdominieren. Besonders leicht auch, weil sich bisher (auch eben durch die Einschränkungen des Standards) dort sehr viel Schrott tummelt. 

Wer hätte eigentlich genügend Einfluss, um auf dem Gebiet einen Vorstoß zu wagen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Mai 2018)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Wer hätte eigentlich genügend Einfluss, um auf dem Gebiet einen Vorstoß zu wagen?


Na, genau die gleiche Entität, die ATX, AGP und auch anderen Mist verbrochen hat...


----------



## Pu244 (1. Mai 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Weils unnötig Kosten und Probleme verursacht?!



Wie ich gesagt habe, die Vorteile sind mir bewußt (ich habe ja selbst hier schon mehrfach gesagt, dass nur 12V oder gar 24V am besten wäre, die PCIe Stecker sind auch extremer Mist), nur ist mir auch bewußt, dass der Mensch ein recht träges Wesen sein kann. Neue Netzteile würden bedeuten, dass es neue Mainboards und Grakas gibt, die nurnoch (bestenfalls) mit Adapter an den alten Netzteilen funktionieren. Blöd für die ganzen Hersteller und Verkäufer, die plötzlich uralten Mist in den Läden haben und deshalb schätze ich, dass es durchaus wahrscheinlich ist, dass eventuell die nächsten 22 Jahre so weitergewurschtelt wird, wie bisher. 

Dass man für eine 300W Graka zwei 8 Pin Stecker braucht, obwohl nur einer nötig wäre, das hat man hingenommen, genau wie das dicke 24 adrige Ding, von dem bestenfalls 12 nötig wären, wenn es noch mit dem 8 Pin EPS zusammenlegt.

Zu wünschen wäre es, nur ist der Leidensdruck derzeit eher gering und man kann es auch positiv sehen: je später ein neuer Standard kommt, umso moderner wird er.

Im Moment sieht es so aus, als könnte mein Seasonic X460FL noch ganze zwei Hardwaregenerationen versorgen und 2026 seinen 15. Geburtstag feiern, wenn es nicht vorher kaputt geht oder die Hardware dann endgültig zuviel Strom frißt.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Zumal Schuko auch noch der beste Stecker wo gibt ist.



Das zeigt, dass du da wenig Ahnung hast.

Den besten Stecker haben die Brasilianer:
IEC 60906-1 – Wikipedia
allerdings nur die 20A Version (mit der dämlichen 10A Version gibt es wieder Unsicherheiten)



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber das ist echt alles. Außer dem gibts echt nix, was andere Stecker besser machen würden...



Der Schukostecker wurde um 1910 entwickelt und ist dementsprechend vorne und hinten nichtmehr Zeitgemäß. Er ist einfach extrem groß und verschwendet dadurch viel Material und vorallem Platz. Moderne Stecker bekommen das auch mit weniger als der Hälfte an Platz hin. Dass er nicht verpolsicher ist hast du ja schon gesagt. Zu guter Letzt ist der Schukostecker auch nur für 10-12A Dauerlast ausgelegt, 16A sind nur kurzzeitig möglich, wobei man das erkennt, wenn es qualmt und stinkt. Die meisten Schukostecker sind also in Deutschland um 60% übersichert, was nach heutigen Standards ein absoluter Frevel ist. Von daher wäre es tatsächlich sehr sinnvoll den alten Schukomüll endlich mal über Board zu werden und etwas richtig gutes zu etablieren, am besten weltweit.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nicht "overengineered" wie der britische Stecker, nicht so gefährlich wie der US Stecker, da du mit Deckel einfach mal NULL Chance hast, die blanken kontakte zu berühren.



Klar, wenn man Mist mit anderem Mist vergleicht, dann ist logisch, dass man zu dem Schluß kommt, dass Mist das beste ist.

Mit der Logik kannst du auch die Netzteile von MS- und Intertech für gut erklären, da es sicher irgendwelchen Ebaymüll gibt, der noch schlimmer ist.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (9. Mai 2018)

Sagt mal, hat wer einen Link zur Hand, der aufzeigt, dass Corsairs Netzteilgarantie nur eine Pseudo-Garantie ist? Wollte die eigentlich heute verlinken, finde dazu aber nichts mehr auf der offiziellen Seite...


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Mai 2018)

Lies dir doch einfach mal die Garantiebedingungen durch!

Da steht doch sicher das mit der Rechnung drin. Und eben auch das mit Kaufpreis erstatten minus 10% Pro Jahr.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (10. Mai 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Lies dir doch einfach mal die Garantiebedingungen durch!
> 
> Da steht doch sicher das mit der Rechnung drin. Und eben auch das mit Kaufpreis erstatten minus 10% Pro Jahr.


Kennt ihr das, wenn man einen Text mehrfach nach genau einer Sache suchend überfliegt und es schafft, sie jedes Mal zu überlesen? Hatte auch schon mehrere Suchbegriffe ausprobiert, jetzt aber mal nach 10 gesucht und direkt der erste Treffer ist die entsprechende Bestimmung...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Mai 2018)

Ja, das Thema Wald und lauter Bäume


----------



## CastorTolagi (11. Mai 2018)

Was genau ist bei Corsair denn Pseudo an der Garantie.

Das mit dem Rückerstattungswert kann es ja nicht sein, denn der ist besser als jede Zeitwertgutschrift.


----------



## Philipus II (11. Mai 2018)

Andere Hersteller liefern auch nach 4 Jahren noch Ersatz oder schreiben den kompletten Kaufpreis gut.


----------



## CastorTolagi (11. Mai 2018)

Kann nicht behaupten, dass Corsair keinen Ersatz liefert.

Ich hatte erst vor ein paar Wochen ein VS-Netzteil das ganz knapp noch in der Garantie war. (Lüftersteuerung hatte Aussetzer)
Corsair angeschrieben, ab nach Bergheim.
Drei Tage später war ein neues VS da (und ich meine auch die neue Generation).

4Jahre bedeutet unter Zeitwertgutschrift - und darauf berufen sich andere Hersteller halt einfach wenn sie wollen - ganz einfach dass du keinen Cent mehr siehst.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Mai 2018)

CastorTolagi schrieb:


> Kann nicht behaupten, dass Corsair keinen Ersatz liefert.


Ja, jetzt.
Aber die Bedingungen gibt ihnen die Möglichkeit das anders zu handhaben.

Und das ist auch ein Punkt, der von vielen Garantiefanatikern gern unter den Tisch gekehrt und ignoriert wird:
Was ist, wenns dem Unternehmen wirtschaftlich nicht soo gut geht? Wie handhaben sie das dann?
Was hier und jetzt passiert, ist bei 10 Jahren Garantie, auf der ja gern rumgeritten wird, irrelevant. Was zählt ist, wie das ganze in 7-10 Jahren gehandhabt wird...

Und da kann die Überlange Garantie auch mal 'nen Schuss ins Knie werden, für alle Beteiligten.
Zumal das oft auch nur ein Jonglieren der Zahlen ist, da man auch nicht damit rechnen muss, dass die Leute die Rechnung von dem Netzteil aufheben, da es dafür zu billig ist...

Und einige Leute kaufen sich doch aktuell eh ein neues Netzteil wenn das alte rumspackt.




CastorTolagi schrieb:


> Ich hatte erst vor ein paar Wochen ein VS-Netzteil das ganz knapp noch in der Garantie war. (Lüftersteuerung hatte Aussetzer)
> Corsair angeschrieben, ab nach Bergheim.
> Drei Tage später war ein neues VS da (und ich meine auch die neue Generation).


Ja und?!
Das ist normal und nicht außergewöhnlich...
Aber wird natürlich bei vielen anderen Herstellern nicht erwähnt...



CastorTolagi schrieb:


> 4Jahre bedeutet unter Zeitwertgutschrift - und darauf berufen sich andere Hersteller halt einfach wenn sie wollen - ganz einfach dass du keinen Cent mehr siehst.


...womit du dann selbst schon gesagt hast, dass die Garantie wertlos ist.
Oder eben die neuen Mining Klauseln...


Dann sagt der Hersteller halt, dass das Gerät zum minen genutzt wurde....

Und das ist doch gerade der Punkt, dass man die Garantie*DAUER* nicht überbewerten sollte!
Es ist nicht so, wie einige behaupten, die wichtigste Eigenschaft von einem Netzteil sondern etwas, dass man mitnimmt, wenn der Rest passt. Aber davon sollte man sich jetzt nicht allzu stark beeinflussen lassen.


Eben weil du nicht wissen kannst, obs die Bude in 5 oder 10 Jahren überhaupt noch gibt!


----------



## NuVirus (12. Mai 2018)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> meine 980Ti hat sich leider vor paar Tagen verabschiedet - bekomme immer Blackscreens nach kurzer Zeit - Garantie ist leider abgelaufen.
> 
> ...




Hoffe ihr hattet so nen Fall schonmal und könnt mir helfen:

Muss das Thema nochmal hochholen.

Wollte eigl zur Sicherheit das Netzteil einschicken wie telefonisch angeboten wollte Be Quiet jetzt doch nicht sondern erstmal ein neues PCIe Kabel.

Hab jetzt ein Doppelstrang PCIe mit 2x6+2 Pin bekommen vermutlich vom 600W oder höher - aber hatte ja ein einzelnes 6+2 Pin vorher wie am Bild  zu sehen.
Passen tut es scheinbar aber das alte hat durch den einen Strang natürlich weniger Pins belegt.

Kann ich das trotzdem am 500W Modell einsetzen oder soll ich direkt ein anderes fordern?

Unschön ist natürlich auch das ich dann unnötig kabel im Gehäuse liegen hab da ich wegen der 2 12V Rails ja mit der 980Ti immer noch zwei Kabel wie bisher nutzen sollte selbst falls beide PCIe Stränge auch im 500W problemlos funktionieren.

Danke!

Ansonsten schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2018)

Einfach ausprobieren, ob die eine Schiene für die Grafikkarte reicht.


----------



## NuVirus (13. Mai 2018)

Hat das 500W überhaupt entsprechende Belegung?

Das Kabel passt ja rein - ohne Einbau mal eingesteckt aber läuft das alles so?


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Mai 2018)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Hat das 500W überhaupt entsprechende Belegung?
> 
> Das Kabel passt ja rein - ohne Einbau mal eingesteckt aber läuft das alles so?



Ja, modular PCB ist identisch bei allen mit dem gleichen, beim E10 hat man AFAIR auch nur eines genutzt.


----------



## Pu244 (14. Mai 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was hier und jetzt passiert, ist bei 10 Jahren Garantie, auf der ja gern rumgeritten wird, irrelevant. Was zählt ist, wie das ganze in 7-10 Jahren gehandhabt wird...



Da kann man sich eben nie sicher sein, ob es die Unternehmen in 10 Jahren noch gibt, wobei ich mir da Hauptsächlich bei Hinterhofklitschen, die günstig im Netz verkaufen, sorgen machen würde. Deshalb: möglichst nichts wertvolles per Vorkasse zahlen und bei Kreditfinanzierungen höllisch aufpassen (sonst steht man mit Kredit und ohne Ware da).



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und da kann die Überlange Garantie auch mal 'nen Schuss ins Knie werden, für alle Beteiligten.



Schlimmstenfalls stehe ich ohne Garantie da, das tute ich ohne Garantie übrigens genauso. Solange man dafür nicht zusätzlich viel Geld bezahlt (etwa bei der 5/10 Jahres Zusatzgarantie von EVGA) kann man nichts verlieren. Dass der Laden pleite geht, während man seinen Krempel hingeschickt hat, kann einem immer passieren (in dem Fall darf man seinem [kaputten] Kram dann nachlaufen).



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Zumal das oft auch nur ein Jonglieren der Zahlen ist, da man auch nicht damit rechnen muss, dass die Leute die Rechnung von dem Netzteil aufheben, da es dafür zu billig ist...



Das ist dann aber unabhängig von der Dauer der Garantie, sondern herstellerabhängig. Es wäre mal extrem interessant, eine Aufstellung zu machen wer rumzickt (Listan z.B. mit den Erstbesitzern) und wer nicht. Dank Rechnungen im PDF Format befinden sich die meisten auch noch in meinen E-Mülls.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und einige Leute kaufen sich doch aktuell eh ein neues Netzteil wenn das alte rumspackt.



Und einige empfehlen das Netzteil präventiv alle paar Jahre zu tauschen, da sind dann 5 Jahre Garantie auch völlig ausreichend.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Oder eben die neuen Mining Klauseln...
> 
> 
> Dann sagt der Hersteller halt, dass das Gerät zum minen genutzt wurde....



Das dürfte wohl (wie so viele Klauseln) in Deutschland völlig unwirksam sein. Wo es zulässig ist, wird es wohl dafür sorgen, dass sie die Garantieansprüche abschmettern können, wenn ihnen eine Miningfarm im Monat mehrere duzend Netzteile schickt.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Es ist nicht so, wie einige behaupten, die wichtigste Eigenschaft von einem Netzteil sondern etwas, dass man mitnimmt, wenn der Rest passt. Aber davon sollte man sich jetzt nicht allzu stark beeinflussen lassen.



So wie du bisher darüber hergezogen hast, da konnte man fast glauben, Garantieansprüche über 5 Jahre wären ein Verbrechen gegen die Menschheit, anstatt etwas positives.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2018)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Und einige empfehlen das Netzteil präventiv alle paar Jahre zu tauschen, da sind dann 5 Jahre Garantie auch völlig ausreichend.



Kennst du einen? Mir ist noch keiner aufgefallen.



Pu244 schrieb:


> So wie du bisher darüber hergezogen hast, da konnte man fast glauben, Garantieansprüche über 5 Jahre wären ein Verbrechen gegen die Menschheit, anstatt etwas positives.



Es kommt eben immer darauf an, an was die Garantiebedingungen geknüpft sind. Kriege ich die 5 Jahre ohne Haken und bekomme eben kurz vor Ablauf der 5 Jahre ein neues Netzteil vom Hersteller zugeschickt -- oder das Nachfolgemodell, weil es meins nicht mehr gibt -- ist das doch völlig in Ordnung.
Muss ich aber Verluste hinnehmen, weil meins nach 8 Jahren kaputt gegangen ist und ich 10 Jahre Garantie habe, nützt mir die Garantie nur bedingt was.
Du kannst auch 20 Jahre Garantie machen, aber eben ohne Haken. Dann bin ich gerne dabei.


----------



## poiu (15. Mai 2018)

Bei CaseKing gibt es das Prime Titanium 650W für 139€ zzgl Versand

OK  CK hat da wieder komischen Deal


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2018)

Ist doch nur ein Lockangebot. Wenn du es kaufst, ist irgendein Bronze Kram verbaut.


----------



## Pu244 (19. Mai 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist doch nur ein Lockangebot. Wenn du es kaufst, ist irgendein Bronze Kram verbaut.



Netzteile fälschen, das wäre mal eine Marktlücke, nachdem USB Sticks, Grakas, Speicherkarten, Smartphones, Konsolen und ähnliches schon dran waren.

Seit wann hat denn das neue Dark Power Pro 12 850W eine passive PFC Spule ?!?

(Wenn man es gut macht, dann dürfte das nur den wenigsten auffallen)


----------



## Olstyle (19. Mai 2018)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass es das schon längst gibt. Man muss das ja noch nicht einmal so extrem machen dass man totalen Schrott verhökert sondern eher so wie es das bei CPUs öfter gab: Man verpasst der kleinen Variante ein großes Label.
Man könnte z.B. das 400W Fanless von Seasonic als die 600W Variante verkaufen. Mach auch schon über 50% Gewinn und beim Durchschnittsnutzer wird es genau so gut funktionieren wie das Original.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Mai 2018)

gibt doch diese 1300W Mining Teile, die Corsair immitieren


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Mai 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass es das schon längst gibt. Man muss das ja noch nicht einmal so extrem machen dass man totalen Schrott verhökert sondern eher so wie es das bei CPUs öfter gab: Man verpasst der kleinen Variante ein großes Label.
> Man könnte z.B. das 400W Fanless von Seasonic als die 600W Variante verkaufen. Mach auch schon über 50% Gewinn und beim Durchschnittsnutzer wird es genau so gut funktionieren wie das Original.



Beim Fanless fällt das leider ziemlich fix auf, das Verträgt Lastwechsel nicht gut, moderne GPUs bringen das Ding zum abschalten, schneller als einem Lieb ist


----------



## Mahoy (19. Mai 2018)

Netzteilfälschungen wären deshalb ziemlich einfach, weil es ja nur eine begrenzte Zahl an Layouts gibt, die von den großen Fertigern für verschiedene Marken gefertigt werden. Der Unterschied steckt dann oft in der Qualität der einzelnen Komponenten und/oder der Qualitätskontrolle - also in Details, die man nur bei gründlicher Prüfung (und mit den dazu erforderlichen Kenntnissen) erkennt oder überhaupt nicht nachprüfen kann.

Da kauft dann irgend eine Bude einen Haufen billiger Teile palettenweise auf, labelt die auf ein optisch passendes höherwertiges Modell um und man merkt es als Käufer frühestens, wenn die Lackierung abfärbt oder das Label nicht richtig klebt, spätestens dann, wenn der erwartungsgemäß laufruhige Lüfter wie ein Düsentriebwerk heult. Und allerspätestens dann, wenn das Ding unter zu großer Last die Grätsche macht.

Allerdings werden lieber Grafikkarten etc. gefälscht. Größere Marge bei geringerem Aufwand.


----------



## Pu244 (19. Mai 2018)

Wenn man schon fälscht, dann richtig. was will ich mit 50% Gewinnspanne, ich will 500%. Also irgendetwas billiges, aus dem möglichst viel reale Leistung quillt und ab geht es



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Beim Fanless fällt das leider ziemlich fix auf, das Verträgt Lastwechsel nicht gut, moderne GPUs bringen das Ding zum abschalten, schneller als einem Lieb ist



Hast du das schonmal erlebt oder plapperst du nur irgendetwas nach?

Mein Seasonic X460FL verträgt sich jedenfalls sehr gut mit meiner GTX 980Ti und das Ding ist in dieser Hinsicht eines der schlimmeren. Überhaupt gibt es bis heute keine Berichte von irgendwelchen Abschaltungen aufgrund dieser Lastwechsel. Übrigens sind die im ATX Standard geregelt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Mai 2018)

100% eigene Erfahrung, GTX780Ti mit i5 2500k und aus die maus.


----------



## Pu244 (20. Mai 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> 100% eigene Erfahrung, GTX780Ti mit i5 2500k und aus die maus.



Dann können es die bösen Lastwechsel eigentlich nicht gewesen sein, die sind bei Nvidia erst mit der 900er Serie richtig krass geworden. Was für ein Netzteil war das? Wenn es ein 400W Fanless war, dann wundert es mich überhaupt nicht. Die CPU zieht 95W, bei deinen Taktraten wohl eher deutlich über 120W, die GTX 780Ti 250W (und das auch nur wenn es ein Referenzdesign ist, wenn du beim Rest auch noch großzügig bist, dann ist klar, warum bei 400W die Lichter ausgehen könnten (auch wenn ich erwartet hätte, dass die Seasonic Fanless Netzteile etwas mehr mitmachen).

Der Beweis für die Lastwechseltheorie wäre, wenn eine 150W Karte (GTX 260-192 oder GTX 670) gegen eine GTX 970 (145W TDP) getauscht würde und sich das Netzteil dann abschalten würde. Wobei dann auch die Möglichkeit bestünde, dass die CPU, durch die schnellere Graka, in Spielen mehr zieht, also besser eine 180W Karte gegen die GTX 970 tauschen, dann ist es einigermaßen sicher.

Bisher ist sowas allerdings nicht bekannt (wäre mal interessant es zu testen).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Mai 2018)

Es ist ein Platinum Fanless 460, die CPU war zwar mal oced, ist se aber nicht mehr.

Die 780Ti ist tatsächlich eine Referenz-Karte, da diese unter Wasser sollte. Oc war zwar testhalber mal drauf, aber 106% PT ist ja nun auch nicht extrem, das sind auch nur 15w.

Fakt dabei ist auch, belaste ich die CFG selbst mit OC auf d r CPU mit Prime + Furmark, rennt es, spiele ich WOW, macht es Klack.

Ein Test mit ner 1070Ti müsste ich mal machen. Würde sich eigentlich eh anbieten, da ich ein Ryzen 5 mit der Ti unter Wasser setzen wollte, das wird aber noch dauern.

MfG
Chris


----------



## Pu244 (21. Mai 2018)

Das Seasonic Platinum ist, technisch gesehen, qualitativ irgendwo beim DPP P10 und dem P11 angesiedelt, sprich diese Netzteile sind die Elite. Bevor die irgendwelche Problem mit Lastspitzen hätten, würden beim E9, E10, L9, L10 und sehr, sehr vielen anderen Netzteilen, die Lichter ausgehen. Tatsache ist, dass das nicht der Fall ist und selbst die ganzen Chinaböller, von MS-, Inter- und sonstigem Tech, hatten bisher keine speziellen (!) Probleme damit.

Da deine Karte noch nichtmal so große Lastspitzen erzeugt (meine GTX 980Ti ist da wesentlich anspruchsvoller) tippe ich da auf ein anderes Problem, ich würde (wenn die Temperaturen stimmen und andere Fehler auszuschließen sind) da die Garantie nutzen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Mai 2018)

Nein, denn be quiet/FSP macht etwas, was Seasonic nicht macht und die Lastspitzen abfängt, so dass es nicht gleich von einer GK ausgeknipst wird...

Und das machen sie seit E5/P7....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Mai 2018)

Die Temps stimmen definitiv, das Netzteil ist zwangsbeatmet, die Garantie nicht mehr nutzbar. Es war schon ein Austausch-Gerät für den Vorgänger.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. Mai 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, denn be quiet/FSP macht etwas, was Seasonic nicht macht und die Lastspitzen abfängt



Aha okay ... Und mit was wird das ermöglicht ...
Fangen Sie diese mit Kondensatorkapazität ab, oder wie funktioniert das ???


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Mai 2018)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Aha okay ... Und mit was wird das ermöglicht ...
> Fangen Sie diese mit Kondensatorkapazität ab, oder wie funktioniert das ???


Genau, du hasts erfasst 
Man packt einfach 'nen Kondensator hinter die Shunts.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2018)

Ich habe mal ne Frage zum Straight Power E11: ab wieviel Grad schaltet sich das Netzteil ab?


----------



## Neonstar21 (16. Juni 2018)

Hey ich hab Mal eine Frage, ich habe seit ich meine neue 1080 eingebaut hab hin und wieder frame Einbrüche, war Grad im Saturn (online bestellt) und hab den Verkäufer gefragt was die Ursache sein könnte. Nach der Analyse von einem Mai AB Screenshot meinte er es könnte mein Netzteil sein, weil die heutigen PCs schon ein Netzteil mit 700W brauchen. Das fande ich ein wenig übertrieben aber wollte hier nochmal nachfragen um Klarheit zu bekommen. Laut meiner Rechnung von meinen verbauten Komponenten sollte er nur knapp 500W benötigen...
Rig:
MB: ASRock z87 extreme 4
CPU: Intel core i7 4770k
Kühler: be quiet dark rock 3
RAM: 4x G.SKILL DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600 
GPU: Inno 3d GeForce GTX 1080 i chill x3
Netzteil: bei quiet! Pure Power 530 W


----------



## Neonstar21 (16. Juni 2018)

Die Teile sind übrigens alle ca. 4 Jahre alt bis auf die Grafikkarte ...


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (16. Juni 2018)

Ja, 700W Schrottnetzteile, wie sie zahlreich im Media Saturn zu finden sind 

Das PP ist welche Serie (7 oder 8)?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juni 2018)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Ja, 700W Schrottnetzteile, wie sie zahlreich im Media Saturn zu finden sind


Die verbauen in nder Regel "Kernschrott" von Delta, oder? Aber was mag es besseres geben?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (16. Juni 2018)

Ich sprach nicht von den OEM NT´s die in deren Fertigmöhren stecken, sondern so Klassiker wie das Thermalfail 530W Humbug


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die verbauen in nder Regel "Kernschrott" von Delta, oder? Aber was mag es besseres geben?


Kernschrott und Delta liegt dann am Kunden.

I.d.R. baut Delta qualitativ besseres, als einige Retailer verkaufen.

Schau dir mal das DPS-500QB an.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juni 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Kernschrott und Delta ...


War die Ironie, denn wer baut bessere Netzteile. Ich habeden wenigen Midimarktrechnern, die ich im Freundeskreis mal öffnete, nur Delta Netzteile gesehen.
Mein Delta Netzteil im Pentium III Rechner ist jetzt 18 Jahre alt und läuft, und läuft und läuft. Und dem wurde in den ersten Jahren ziemlich eingeheizt.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> War die Ironie, denn wer baut bessere Netzteile. Ich habeden wenigen Midimarktrechnern, die ich im Freundeskreis mal öffnete, nur Delta Netzteile gesehen.
> Mein Delta Netzteil im Pentium III Rechner ist jetzt 18 Jahre alt und läuft, und läuft und läuft. Und dem wurde in den ersten Jahren ziemlich eingeheizt.



Es geht ja darum, welche Netzteile du im Media Markt kaufen kannst und da liegen dann meist welche von Thermaltake herum. Ganz selten mal was anderes.
Ist genauso wenn du im PC Shop nach Netzteilen fragst. Die haben da auch nur den billigen Kram liegen, denn Netzteile verkaufst du einzig über den Preis und sonst gar nicht.


----------



## Pu244 (17. Juni 2018)

Neonstar21 schrieb:


> Hey ich hab Mal eine Frage, ich habe seit ich meine neue 1080 eingebaut hab hin und wieder frame Einbrüche, war Grad im Saturn (online bestellt) und hab den Verkäufer gefragt was die Ursache sein könnte. Nach der Analyse von einem Mai AB Screenshot meinte er es könnte mein Netzteil sein, weil die heutigen PCs schon ein Netzteil mit 700W brauchen. Das fande ich ein wenig übertrieben aber wollte hier nochmal nachfragen um Klarheit zu bekommen. Laut meiner Rechnung von meinen verbauten Komponenten sollte er nur knapp 500W benötigen...
> Rig:
> MB: ASRock z87 extreme 4
> CPU: Intel core i7 4770k
> ...



Der Typ hat keine Ahnung. Der PC zieht, unter Volllast wohl um die 300W und das Primär aus der Steckdose. Außerdem gibt es bei einem schlechten Netzteil keine Framerateeinbrüche, der PC geht entweder aus oder startet sich unvermittelt neu.

Bei dem Netzteil wäre es wichtig zu wissen welches Pure Power das genau ist, denn davon gibt es viele.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Juni 2018)

Naja, bei 530W bleibt eigentlich nur das L8 mit CM, das würde ich allerdings eher nicht für ne 1080 nutzen 

Die FrameRate Einbrüche könnten von sehr vielen Dingen herrühren, da würde ich als erstes mal die Taktraten von CPU und GPU beim Spielen beobachten und gucken, ob die auch einbrechen.


----------



## Neonstar21 (17. Juni 2018)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Der Typ hat keine Ahnung. Der PC zieht, unter Volllast wohl um die 300W und das Primär aus der Steckdose. Außerdem gibt es bei einem schlechten Netzteil keine Framerateeinbrüche, der PC geht entweder aus oder startet sich unvermittelt neu.
> 
> Bei dem Netzteil wäre es wichtig zu wissen welches Pure Power das genau ist, denn davon gibt es viele.



Ich habe das 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze


----------



## Neonstar21 (17. Juni 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Naja, bei 530W bleibt eigentlich nur das L8 mit CM, das würde ich allerdings eher nicht für ne 1080 nutzen
> 
> Die FrameRate Einbrüche könnten von sehr vielen Dingen herrühren, da würde ich als erstes mal die Taktraten von CPU und GPU beim Spielen beobachten und gucken, ob die auch einbrechen.



Ich hab das L8, wieso taugt das nicht für die 1080?

Hab ich leider schon, die Taktraten bleiben sowohl bei CPU als auch GPU konstant auf demselben Level (CPU 4000 MHz GPU: 2024 MHz). Beide wurden nicht übertaktet, jedoch liegt die Ausnutzung bei der CPU immer zwischen 30 und 50% und bei der GPU zwischen 40 und 60


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2018)

In welchem Spiel genau hast du denn die Einbrüche? Wenn es ein Open World Spiel ist könnte das auch am Streaming von einer Festplatte liegen.


----------



## Neonstar21 (17. Juni 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> In welchem Spiel genau hast du denn die Einbrüche? Wenn es ein Open World Spiel ist könnte das auch am Streaming von einer Festplatte liegen.



Die Einbrüche habe ich in COD: Black Ops 3 als auch in GTA V.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juni 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Naja, bei 530W bleibt eigentlich nur das L8 mit CM, das würde ich allerdings eher nicht für ne 1080 nutzen



Agreed, wobei das L7 auch noch vorhanden war, aber nicht mehr wahrscheinlich, da es kaum noch mit Hardware funzen dürfte...

Für 'ne 1080 sollte es schon ein mittelklasse Netzteil sein, möglichst LLC-Resonanzwandler...


----------



## Pu244 (18. Juni 2018)

Neonstar21 schrieb:


> Die Einbrüche habe ich in COD: Black Ops 3 als auch in GTA V.



Was für ein Modell an HDD/SSD verwendest du?
Läuft nochirgendetwas im Hintergrund? (z.B. Chrome, FireFox usw. mit vielen Tabs)


----------



## masturbinho (18. Juni 2018)

Nabend!

Klitzekleine Frage: 

In meinem System sind verbaut:

Motherboard: MSI Gaming X99A Gaming 7
CPU: i7 5820k @ 4.2 bei 1.25V
GPU: MSI Gaming X GTX 1060 6GB (nicht übertaktet)
Memory: 2x 8GB DDR4 2666 
Speicher: 2x 256GB SSD, 1x 1TB HDD
Kühlung: 1x CPU-Kühler, 2 Gehäuseläufter

Würde dieses Netzteil hier ausreichen: be quiet! Pure Power 10 400 W

Zur Zeit ist ein be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM (600W) verbaut. Dieses würde ich jedoch eigentlich gerne in meinen Zweitrechner stecken, um die R9 390 zu versorgen - die zieht ja einiges mehr als die 1060er.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Juni 2018)

Jau, guter Plan! Wird aber etwas knapp.
Hast kein Powermeter, um nachzuschauen, wieviel der Kasten verbraucht?
In diesem Fall hast du das Problem, dass die GK zwar nicht so viel verbrät, dafür aber die CPU ordentlich heizt.

WIe schaut dann der andere Rechner aus?
Wenn die CPU eher normaler Desktop/Mobile Chip ist, würde ich das L10 eher sogar in den Rechner mit der R9-390 stecken.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Juni 2018)

Stefan, mit ner 1060 etwas knapp? die Karte hat ne TDP von 120W, selbst wenn du 150W ansetzt, das dürfte auch mit HEDT (x99) eigentlich kein Thema sein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Juni 2018)

Ja, aber mit DER CPU kannst auch, wenn du es drauf anlegst, 300W durchprügeln.
Daher bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Juni 2018)

Schon, aber 300W durch die CPU und VRMs ist schon ein heftiger wert; ich habs ja bei meinen 1366ern auch gesehen, dass es geht; aber auch bei Hasswell-E nicht mit 1,25v  und 4,2GHz, das klingt nach "alltagstauglichem OC". Afaik müsste das sogar quasi nur minimal über Werks-Spannung sein.
Da wird sich das Ganze im maximal Bereich um die 170-200W für Board und CPU bewegen, also das sollte nicht so knapp werden, wie es im Extremfall möglich ist


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2018)

Rechner mal mit 200 Watt für die  CPU bei dem Takt.
Das sollte das Pure Power schaffen. Man kann natürlich auch die 500 Watt Version kaufen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Juni 2018)

ok, hab mich bei der Leistungsaufnahme verschätzt und die 1,25V übersehen und 1,35V gesehen. Das Alter 

Das 400W dürfte dafür also durchaus reichen.


----------



## EyRaptor (20. Juni 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Haswell Extreme: Intel Core i7-5960X und i7-5820K (ES) im Test


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Juni 2018)

Das sind Steckdosenwerte? Oder Werte am ATX/EPS?

Trotzdem reicht das mit ner 1060


----------



## poiu (20. Juni 2018)

So war lange nicht mehr hier aktiv viel zu tun gibt was neues 
seitdem TestVideo ist etwas Zeit vergangen, ich hab eigentlich einige Videos fertig, aber diese zurückgehalten weil ein glücklicher Umstand hat die Pläne umgeworfen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann die Videos jetzt mit der alten Sunmoon etwas unterstützen, damit die nicht so langweilig wirken.
An dieser kann ich auch Tests vorführen, das ist an der großen einfach schwer, da unübersichtlich bzw da sieht man nicht viel. 
also wie früher 

Hier so eine Chroma im Einsatz YouTube
und die kleine Teststation: YouTube

Ich denke die Videos sind selbst erläuternd 


Ich hätte paar Grundlegende Fragen welche Netzteile euch Interessieren, was ihr gerne sehen würdet usw an der Sunny bin ich flexibler 

so und jetzt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße
poiu


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Juni 2018)

N T60?


----------



## poiu (20. Juni 2018)

Das Thinkpad nein T400 daneben liiegt ein T520 
Das T400 ist das letzte das noch die software gut unterstützt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Juni 2018)

Ah, ok.
Danke.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2018)

Endlich wieder was Neues.
Seasonic Prime Titanium Fanless im Test


----------



## poiu (21. Juni 2018)

Wir haben mühe gemacht das leidige Thema elektronische Störgeräusche und Passive Netzteil anzu gehen. 

 War ja hier verstärkt erwünscht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Juni 2018)

Bitte mal auf der letzten Seite aus dem zweiten Wort Wort zwei und drei machen, das liest sich ganz mistig


----------



## ebastler (22. Juni 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Rechner mal mit 200 Watt für die  CPU bei dem Takt.
> Das sollte das Pure Power schaffen. Man kann natürlich auch die 500 Watt Version kaufen.



Mein Sys hat auch schon 800W aus der Dose genuckelt


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2018)

ebastler schrieb:


> Mein Sys hat auch schon 800W aus der Dose genuckelt



Ja, aber nicht mit normalen Takt.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. Juni 2018)

poiu schrieb:


> Wir haben mühe gemacht das leidige Thema elektronische Störgeräusche und Passive Netzteil anzu gehen.
> 
> War ja hier verstärkt erwünscht



Sehr schöner Test ... Echt interessant was SeaSonic da vom Stapel lässt ... Mein lieber Scholli 

Das Teil noch in Weis, multi Rail und mit weiß gesleevten Kabeln  ... Dann wäre es für mich nahezu perfekt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Juni 2018)

Weiß könnten se, MultiRail bei Seasonic? Das wird doch nix


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. Juni 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Weiß könnten se, MultiRail bei Seasonic? Das wird doch nix



Ja, schade eigentlich ... Eine ordentliche Multirail-Umsetzung wäre da wirklich noch wünschenswert ... Ist jetzt kein "must have" aber ein sehr wünschenswertes feature ... 
Schade das das vom Markt verdrängt wurden ist, nur weil viele es immer Maßlos übertreiben mussten, mit damals Netzteilen die als Single Rail nicht mal ansatzweise das geschafft haben, was das Marketing versprochen hat 

Wirklich sehr Schade


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Juni 2018)

Naja, BQ baut MR, das langt doch.

Wobei ein BQ by Delta wäre noch mal was


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. Juni 2018)

Klar der Unterschied ist ist ohnehin meckern auf hohem Niveau 

Aber ein DarkPower Pro von Delta ... oh weia ... Dann würden sich die Netzteile preislich wohl gar nichts mehr nehmen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Juni 2018)

Das nicht, aber ich glaube durchaus, dass wir dann auch den Punkt hätten, an dem ein BQ wohl nicht nur in der EU als Top-Gerät läuft.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2018)

Aber ob sich Delta von BeQuiet rein reden lässt? glaube ich nicht und das will BeQuiet.
Daher sind sie wohl auch von Seasonic wieder weg.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Juni 2018)

Ich glaube da würde man sich ergänzen, Delta hat ja eher sehr hohe Ansprüche.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2018)

Nee. BeQuiet will das letzte wort haben. FSP hat ja keine Probleme mit.
Seasonic wohl eher aber Delta baut Delta und nichts anderes. Delta wird vermutlich nicht mal einen BeQuiet Lüfter verbauen.


----------



## Pu244 (24. Juni 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich glaube da würde man sich ergänzen, Delta hat ja eher sehr hohe Ansprüche.



Im Prinzip ist das so, als würdest du in das Restaurant eines Sternekochs gehen und dann mitkochen, sowie die Gerichte nach deinen Wünschen anpassen, das macht nicht jeder mit.

Am Ende ist das wohl, auch bei Listan, eine Frage des Preises.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2018)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist das so, als würdest du in das Restaurant eines Sternekochs gehen und dann mitkochen, sowie die Gerichte nach deinen Wünschen anpassen, das macht nicht jeder mit.
> 
> Am Ende ist das wohl, auch bei Listan, eine Frage des Preises.



Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass die Margen für Delta einfach zu gering sind.
BeQuiet ist letztendlich ein Nischenhersteller. In Europa zwar bekannt, aber auf den Amerikanischen und Asiatischen Märken eher unbekannt.
Und für so ein kleines Licht interessiert sich Delta einfach nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juni 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nee. BeQuiet will das letzte wort haben. FSP hat ja keine Probleme mit.
> Seasonic wohl eher aber Delta baut Delta und nichts anderes. Delta wird vermutlich nicht mal einen BeQuiet Lüfter verbauen.


Doch, Delta würde es machen.
Die sind aber sehr teuer bei R&D.
Da sehe ich jetzt kein Problem.

Aber die nehmen halt nicht jeden und da ran zu kommen ist schwierig.
Antec hatte gute Beziehungen zu Delta, deswegen konnten die dort unter kommen...


Threshold schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass die Margen für Delta einfach zu gering sind.


Mengen, nicht Margen


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Mengen, nicht Margen



Und damit die Margen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Juni 2018)

Projektbezogen ja, allerdings nicht Produktbezogen.


----------



## homeboy93 (24. Juni 2018)

Servus,

hab' mir eben ein günstiges BQ E9 400w bei Ebay ersteigert. Was meint ihr wäre, kombiniert mit nem i5 6600, das Maximum was man da an Grafikkarte dranhängen kann? R9 290/390? (ohne OC versteht sich).


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juni 2018)

Nein, das E9 ist IMO schlechter als das Pure Power 10.
Die E9 Serie sollte man meiden.

Was hast bezahlt? Hoffentlich nicht mehr als 25€


----------



## homeboy93 (24. Juni 2018)

Haha fml, hab 32 bezahlt xd

Edit: Hast du schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Serie gemacht?


----------



## Pu244 (25. Juni 2018)

homeboy93 schrieb:


> Haha fml, hab 32 bezahlt xd
> 
> Edit: Hast du schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Serie gemacht?



Die Serie ist halt schon seit dem 01.09.2011 und damit knapp 7 Jahren auf dem Markt, wurde 3 Jahre später von der E10 Serie Abgelöst, die seit Anfang diesen Jahres von der E11 Serie abgelöst wurde. Das Netzteil ist Gruppenreguliert, sprich es hat keine so gute Technik verbaut, heute sollte man sich ein DC-DC Netzeil kaufen. Für neue Hardware reicht es allerdings durchaus, auch wenn hier manch einer zum Tausch raten würde.

Kurzum: du hast dir für 32€ ein recht altes Netzteil gekauft, das nichtmal sonderlich gut ist. BeQuiet Netzteile sind auch als uralter Schrott immer noch sehr teuer.

Aber gut, das Kind ist in den Brunnen gefallen:
Dein i5 6600 (ohne K!) hat eine TDP von 65W, die er auch einhält, zusammen mit dem restlichen Krempel sind wir dann wohl bei etwas über 100W. Die R9 290 hat eine TDP von 250W, die R9 390 von 275W, beide können, je nach Version und Einstellung, auch gerne mal mehr ziehen. 

Damit wäre man sehr nah an der Maximalleistung deines Netzteils oder sogar drüber, allerdings sollte man bei gruppenregulierten Netzteil möglichst eine gewisse Extrareserve  einplanen, auch wenn die BeQuiet E9 Netzteile da sehr gut sind. Dann ist dein Netzteil nicht gerade jung und hat bei seinem Vorbesitzer eventuell schon einiges erlebt, da würde ich auch nochmal ein wenig Reserven einplanen.

Aus dem roten Lager würde ich persönlich die RX 480/580/380 oder niedriger empfehlen, aus dem grünen die GTX 1080/980/770/680 oder niedriger.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (25. Juni 2018)

homeboy93 schrieb:


> Hast du schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Serie gemacht?



Was dir Pu damit sagen wollte, ist die Tatsache, dass moderne Grafikkarten innerhalb 1 Sekunden ihren Takt und ihre damit zusammenhängende Leistungsaufnahme mehrere 100 mal verändern können. Gruppenregulierte Netzteile tun sich damit ein schwerer als DC-DC Wandler.
Schaue dir mal den Test von Tom's Hardware an.

Schau dort mal auf das letzt Bild "*Die herausgezoomte Momentaufnahme veranschaulicht die Verteilung der einzelnen Rails:*"
Das meinte Pu damit ... Und mal Ehrlich ... 32€ für ein weis der Geier wie eltes 400 Watt Netzteil ...

Schau mal hier  ... Für das Geld hättest du auch was neues bekommen. Wobei in diesem Fall das PurePower dem SystemPower klar vorzuziehen ist. 
Aber das *nagelneue SystemPower* wäre im Vergleich zum *alten E9* klar vorzuziehen gewesen und nicht wirklich teurer

Das E9 schaltet ab wenn irgendwas sein sollte, aber trotzdem hast du damit keinen wirklich gut Deal Gemacht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Juni 2018)

Pu ernsthaft GP104-Grafikkarten? Das würde ich nicht tun wollen.


----------



## Pu244 (25. Juni 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Pu ernsthaft GP104-Grafikkarten? Das würde ich nicht tun wollen.



Die laufen sogar mit Intertech Gerümpel (600-750W aufwärts) und das ist nochmal um einiges schlechter als das E9. Upgraden kann man damit durchaus noch, man sollte sich damit nur ein wenig zurückhalten und es sich schon garnicht für Geld neukaufen.

Dass überhaupt irgendwann mal ein Netzteil aufgrund der Lastwechsel ausgegangen ist, wurde bisher nicht überliefert, auch bewegt sich noch alles in der ATX Norm (auch daran hat man gedacht).

Ich würde das Ding halt eben keinesfalls mit wesentlich mehr als 300W Reallast betreiben, besser deutlich drunter.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Juni 2018)

Mein Platinum tut es, schließlich kann ich mit Prime und Furmark laufen haben, bei WoW schaltet es aber ab.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2018)

homeboy93 schrieb:


> Haha fml, hab 32 bezahlt xd
> 
> Edit: Hast du schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Serie gemacht?



Das E9 ist technisch veraltet.
Da hilft ausprobieren, was geht. Wenns nicht reicht, wird das Netzteil abschalten.
Das 400er hat nur 3 Rails, das ist leider mager.


----------



## Pu244 (25. Juni 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Mein Platinum tut es, schließlich kann ich mit Prime und Furmark laufen haben, bei WoW schaltet es aber ab.



Stimmt, da war was, ich erinnere mich.

Allerdings hat Stefan Payne ja gesagt, dass Listan die Sache gelöst hätte.

Die Maxwell Karten sollen, was Peaks betrifft, die schlimmsten  sein, von daher würde ich mir da weniger Sorgen machen. Deine GTX 780Ti ist auch ein extremes Kaliber, für ein 460W Netzteil.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Juni 2018)

homeboy93 schrieb:


> Haha fml, hab 32 bezahlt xd


Genau DARUM kauft man keine gebrauchten Netzteile...
Nagelneue, bessere Geräte gibts für unter 40 bzw 50€.
Du hast also nichts gespart und dir 'ne Wundertüte geholt, die schon aus der Garantie raus ist, dass uralt und ggF auch ausgelutscht ist. 



Pu244 schrieb:


> Allerdings hat Stefan Payne ja gesagt, dass Listan die Sache gelöst hätte.


Jop, je ein 3300µF/16V (oder 2200µF je nach Modell) nach den Shunts.


----------



## homeboy93 (25. Juni 2018)

Danke für die ganzen Infos, wieder was gelernt! Hatte von früher immer im Hinterkopf wie hier die E9 Reihe hochgelobt wurde, aber ist dann wohl doch schon länger nicht mehr aktuell.

Meine Intention war eben erstmal ein möglichst leises aber dabei günstiges Teil zu bekommen, da ich ziemlich blank bin im Moment. Erstmal wird eh nur meine alte HD 6870 zum Einsatz kommen (reicht für csgo dicke). Werde dann in Zukunft aufrüsten und mir dann ein E10/E11 oder zur Not ein Pure Power 10 besorgen.


----------



## gorgeous188 (25. Juni 2018)

Das E9 war zu seiner Zeit ja auch gut, deswegen wurde es ja gelobt. Das war aber vor nvidias Maxwell. Dann kam das E10 raus, das mit Maxwell wesentlich besser zurechtkommt, eben weil es nichtmehr Gruppenreguliert sondern DC-DC ist. Das ändert nichts daran, dass ein E9 immernoch recht gut ist, aber eben nur solange man keine Maxwell Grafikkarte verwendet. Dazu kommt noch, dass ein Netzteil auch altert selbst wenn es nicht in Verwendung ist. Und wenn es als Gebrauchtgerät schon einige Jahre im Einsatz war ist es eben ein Überaschungspaket.

Gab ja schon Fälle hier im Forum, wo sich Leute ein E9 gekauft haben, und sich dann auf die Empfehlungen von damals berufen haben. Dass sich inzwischen die Umstände geändert haben (Maxwell, bessere DC-DC Technik) wollten sie aber nicht hören.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Juni 2018)

Einspruch euer Ehren, das E9 war nie besonders gut, nur etwas besser als OK, dazu eben leise.
Es gab nur schlicht auch nicht wirklich viel besseres.

Das sieht heute halt, Gott sei Dank, anders aus.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2018)

Auch damals gab es DC/DC Alternativen die aber gerne als unnötig und zu laut abgehakt wurden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Juni 2018)

Waren se wohl dann auch. Ichvwar in der Phase nicht so Netzteilaffin


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Einspruch euer Ehren, das E9 war nie besonders gut, nur etwas besser als OK, dazu eben leise.
> Es gab nur schlicht auch nicht wirklich viel besseres.
> 
> Das sieht heute halt, Gott sei Dank, anders aus.



Man muss halt daran denken, dass das E8 Indy reguliert war. Beim E9 kam dann der Schritt zurück.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Juni 2018)

Ich weiß, wie gesagt das war nicht meine Zeit, hab 2008 glaube auf E5200 umgebaut und das NesteQ EECS 400 behalten, erst 2013 hatte ich mir nen i7 besorgt, dazu aber erst mal noch kein Netzteil, ...


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Juni 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Auch damals gab es DC/DC Alternativen die aber gerne als unnötig und zu laut abgehakt wurden.


Ist schon länger her, aber allzu viel gabs damals noch nicht.

Woran ich mich erinnere ist Enermax Triathlor, was wirklich furchtbar laut war.
Cooler Master G-Serie kam glaub ich später. 
Corsair hatte auch nicht wirklich was.


Wirklich viel gabs nicht. Und von mir wurde das E9 nie wirklich gelobt ^^

Was noch sinnvoll war, damals, wäre Enermax Modu/Pro 87+,  Cooler Master V-Serie kam ja erst 2013, hatten damals also nur die Silent PRO Gold Dinger...


----------



## Pu244 (25. Juni 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Auch damals gab es DC/DC Alternativen die aber gerne als unnötig und zu laut abgehakt wurden.



Das Problem der guten Alternativen, von denen es einige gab, war einfach, dass sie zu teuer waren. Die beste Alternative zum E9 war das DPP P10, nur mußte man dann mindestens 120-140€ auf den Tisch legen, das wollte eben nicht jeder. Dabei hat sich die Sparsamkeit ins Gegenteil verkehrt, das DPP P10 ist auch heute noch ein sehr gutes Netzteil, ich sehe keinen guten Grund es zu tauschen, genau wie die Seasonic X Serie oder das Antec High Current Pro (wobei letzteres Probleme mit den Anschlüssen hatte).

Ich bin mit meinem Seasonic X460FL, von 2011, nach wie vor hoch zufrieden und wenn Intel, AMD und Nvidia nicht zu sehr aufdrehen, was die Leistungsaufnahme betrifft (danach sieht es bei den ersten beiden allerdings nicht aus), dann wird es auch noch eine weitere Runde neue Hardware versorgen, nach meinem Atom, i7 3770K, GTX 260, GTX 670 und GTX 980Ti wird das Ding dann einiges zu sehen bekommen.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2018)

Ich habe mal noch eine Frage zu meinem Netzteil. Straigt Power E11 550W. Ist das normal dass das NT nach dem runterfahren immer kurz klickt? Also beim abschalten. Das war aber bei meinem alten E9 nicht.


----------



## _Berge_ (29. Juni 2018)

das ist bei Guten Netzteilen normal, das klicken kommt vom Relais


----------



## gorgeous188 (29. Juni 2018)

Ja ist normal. Damit werden außer der 5Vsb Leitung und dem Power Switch vom Mainboard alle anderen Komponenten des Netzteils vom Netzstrom getrennt. Das senkt den Energieverbrauch des ausgeschalteten aber prinzipiell betriebsbereiten Netzteils.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2018)

Ok. Dann ist ja alles so wie es sein soll. Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Juni 2018)

Tjo, Elektromechanische Schalter halt


----------



## homeboy93 (1. Juli 2018)

Moin

Hab nochmal ne Frage bezüglich eines Netzteils:

Habe vor kurzem einen PC für meinen kleinen Bruder gebaut, unter anderem mit Ryzen 5 1400. Als Netzteil hat er das be quiet! pure power 10 mit 400w:

be quiet! Pure Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 ab €' '47,33 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Hatte ihm erst meine alte GPU geliehen, aber er hat sich vor kurzem eine R9 280X günstig bei ebay gekauft:

PowerColor Radeon R9 280X TurboDuo OC | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Nun hat er Probleme damit dass der PC teilweise nicht richtig hoch fährt und es auch in Spielen zu abstürzen kommt, beim zweiten Problem  hat ein wenig undervolting und etwas weniger Takt geholfen, aber das erste Problem besteht weiterhin. Glaubt ihr es wird am Netzteil liegen und er sollte auf ein pure power 500w aufrüsten?

LG


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2018)

Wenn der Rechner nicht richtig hochfährt, liegt es nicht am Netzteil.
Eventuell mal Bios Update beim Mainboard machen.
Die Grafikkarte mal in einem anderen Rechner testen.


----------



## homeboy93 (1. Juli 2018)

Stimmt über ein BIOS update habe ich noch gar nicht nachgedacht. Werde die GPU dann mal demnächst bei mir testen, wenn mein PC fertig ist. Danke!

Also der Rechner fährt meistens erst beim zweiten Versuch richtig hoch.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (2. Juli 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn der Rechner nicht richtig hochfährt, liegt es nicht am Netzteil.
> Eventuell mal Bios Update beim Mainboard machen.
> Die Grafikkarte mal in einem anderen Rechner testen.





homeboy93 schrieb:


> und es auch in Spielen zu abstürzen kommt, beim zweiten Problem  hat ein wenig undervolting und etwas weniger Takt geholfen



@Thresh
Wobei der 2 Part dann doch wieder noch Stromverbrauch oder evtl Temperatur klingt


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2018)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> @Thresh
> Wobei der 2 Part dann doch wieder noch Stromverbrauch oder evtl Temperatur klingt



Für mich klingt das eher nach einer defekten Grafikkarte.


----------



## homeboy93 (2. Juli 2018)

Ich werd die Grafikkarte demnächst testen wie gesagt, danke bis hierher.


----------



## Amon (2. Juli 2018)

Ich denke nicht dass das Netzteil zu wenig Leistung hat, 400W sollten bei dem System locker reichen. Außerdem würde der Rechner ein anderes Verhalten an den Tag legen sollte OPP greifen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## EyRaptor (9. Juli 2018)

Was haltet ihr von diesem Netzteil?
Seasonic S12II-430Bronze 430W ATX 2.2 ab €' '42,85 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Also so im Vergleich mit einem ähnlichen pure power


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Juli 2018)

Gar nix, technisch einfach dermaßen veraltet, dass es eigentlich eingestellt gehört.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juli 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von diesem Netzteil?
> Seasonic S12II-430Bronze 430W ATX 2.2 ab €'*'42,85 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Als es vor ~10 Jahren vorgestellt wurde, war es annehmbar...

Aber schon damals hatte es keine OCP, kein UVP auf +12V, war ziemlich laut und auch ansonsten nicht soo spannend...



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Also so im Vergleich mit einem ähnlichen pure power


Ähnlichem Pure Power?! ja, das L7 ist ähnlich gewesen...
wir sprechen gerade von 3 Generationen weiter und dem Pure Power 10.

Tschuldigung, aber ein aktuelles Pure Power verhaut das Seasonic einfach so dermaßen, dass nur noch grün und blau ausschaut. Das gleiche auch bei anderen.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von diesem Netzteil?
> Seasonic S12II-430Bronze 430W ATX 2.2 ab €'*'42,85 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Also so im Vergleich mit einem ähnlichen pure power



Bäh -- wirf den alten Schinken in die Mülltonne. Sowas solltest du heute nicht mehr verwenden.


----------



## EyRaptor (9. Juli 2018)

yy, ok ;D 
danke fürs Feedback


----------



## poiu (9. August 2018)

hier ist aber auch ruhig geworden. 

Hab lustigen Artikel in Plannung für euch, habt ihr was um euch drauf zu freuen


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2018)

poiu schrieb:


> hier ist aber auch ruhig geworden.
> 
> Hab lustigen Artikel in Plannung für euch, habt ihr was um euch drauf zu freuen



Liegt am Wetter. 
Na, dann mal los.


----------



## Rolk (11. August 2018)

Ich bin gerade etwas genervt. Habe einen kleinen kompakten Rechner zusammen gebaut mit einem Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 650. Für den Übergang kam eine Sapphire Fury rein, die schon in mehreren Rechnern ohnen nennenswert Spulenfiepen lief. Jetzt fiept sie mehr als deutlich. Ich dachte erst ihre Lüfter schleifen neuerdings, weil es sich genau so anhörte, aber nein Spulenfiepen. 

Sind diese Netzteile besonders anfällig für Spulenfiepen oder war ich einfach mal fällig auch Pech zu haben?


----------



## Adi1 (11. August 2018)

Da scheinst Du wohl ein Montagsmodel abgegriffen zu haben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. August 2018)

Das kann natürlich einfach Pech sein.

Seasonic Netzteile waren bisher aber auch nicht so wirklich frei von solcherlei Problemen. 
Man könnte versuchen mit Elkos die Spitzen zu glätten, und dadurch die Geräusche zu beeinflussen.

Einfach n anderes Netzteil versuchen wäre wahrscheinlich aber besser.
In welchen Systemen lief die denn die Karte ohne Fiepen?


----------



## Rolk (11. August 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Einfach n anderes Netzteil versuchen wäre wahrscheinlich aber besser.




Das schöne ist, ich hatte schon angefangen ein E11 450W einzubauen und habe mich dann auf das Seasonic umentschieden, weil es mir zu eng wurde. Die kürzere Bauform war in dem Gehäuse halt schon Gold wert.  

​


> In welchen Systemen lief die denn die Karte ohne Fiepen?



Mit einem E3 1231 V3 + E8 450W, mit einem i5 3570K + Corsair AX750W und mit einem FX8300 + E10 400W. Für kurze Tests waren das sogar noch mehr.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. August 2018)

Hast du das e10 noch? Das müsste doch passen.


----------



## Rolk (11. August 2018)

Ja, habe ich noch, aber das hat auch 16cm Tiefe.

Vielleicht habe ich aber auch schon eine Lösung gefunden. Das fiepen hört man hauptsächlich durch die Öffnung der Deckellüfter an der Gehäuseoberseite. Ich stell den Rechner einfach mal höher, dann könnte es evtl. auszuhalten sein.


----------



## NuVirus (11. August 2018)

Falls jemand Lust hat schaut mal das Netzteil in dem Thread an - soll ne neue Grafikkarte verbaut werden.
Upgrade von Gtx 780 auf Gtx 1080

Ansonsten hab mir das E11 550W für 77€ im Angebot gegönnt gehabt, nachdem Be Quiet mein E10 500W nicht prüfen wollte (Details etwas weiter hinten im Thread hier) haben mir zwar kostenlos nen Ersatzkabel geschickt hat leider aber eins mit Doppelstrang - läuft aber bisher im 2. PC problemlos mit ner 280X - habs jetzt aber noch nicht über das Doppelstrang Kabel getestet.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. August 2018)

Urgh, mal wieder ein fast 10 Jahre alter Haufen...
AcBel Polytech R88 600W review - jonnyGURU Forums

Warum verstehen die Leute nicht, dass Netzteile nicht ewig halten? Und scheinbar funktionierende die Hardware killen können?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. August 2018)

Weil die Leute teures lehrgeld zahlen wollen.
Schön ist, so n Ding killt ne 1080 dann hoffentlich schnell und reißt mehr mit


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. August 2018)

Stimmt und wegen die Umwelt und irgendwas in Afrika!!111


Stimmt, neuer Rechner ist billiger und umweltschonender als ein fast 10 Jahre altes Netzteil auszutauschen...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. August 2018)

Stefan, unbelehrbare zu belehren ist einfach nicht sinnig.


----------



## poiu (13. August 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade etwas genervt. Habe einen kleinen kompakten Rechner zusammen gebaut mit einem Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 650. Für den Übergang kam eine Sapphire Fury rein, die schon in mehreren Rechnern ohnen nennenswert Spulenfiepen lief. Jetzt fiept sie mehr als deutlich. Ich dachte erst ihre Lüfter schleifen neuerdings, weil es sich genau so anhörte, aber nein Spulenfiepen.
> 
> Sind diese Netzteile besonders anfällig für Spulenfiepen oder war ich einfach mal fällig auch Pech zu haben?



Leider Pech bzw eher Glück das dies noch mit anderen nicht aufgetretten ist


----------



## Rolk (13. August 2018)

poiu schrieb:


> Leider Pech bzw eher Glück das dies noch mit anderen nicht aufgetretten ist



Wenigstens hört es sich eher wie ein schleifender Lüfter als nach klassischem Spulenfiepen an. Das geht unter Spielelast im allgemeinen Lüfterrauschen einigermaßen gut unter. Mit der nächsten Grafikkarte darf das dann aber gerne besser werden.


----------



## Rolk (2. September 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade etwas genervt. Habe einen kleinen kompakten Rechner zusammen gebaut mit einem Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 650. Für den Übergang kam eine Sapphire Fury rein, die schon in mehreren Rechnern ohnen nennenswert Spulenfiepen lief. Jetzt fiept sie mehr als deutlich. Ich dachte erst ihre Lüfter schleifen neuerdings, weil es sich genau so anhörte, aber nein Spulenfiepen.
> 
> Sind diese Netzteile besonders anfällig für Spulenfiepen oder war ich einfach mal fällig auch Pech zu haben?



Die neue GPU kam schneller als gedacht. Nach einem ersten kurzen Test mit der RX56 Red Dragon scheint das NT rehabilitiert zu sein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. September 2018)

Ich entsorge dir den Übeltäter dann gern 

Aber spaß beiseite, Glückwunsch zum wieder leisen System.


----------



## Firefox83 (3. September 2018)

Guten Morgen

ich habe eine Verständnigungsfrage zur Aufteilung der Multirail Schienen. Ich habe auf der Be Quiet Homepage die drei NTs Straight Power E11 550W, Pure Power 500W und 600W verglichen.

Das SP NT hat 4x12V Schienen mit den folgenden Stromstärken (18A, 18A, 20A, 20A).

Die zwei PP NT's nur jeweils 2 Schienen mit 32A, 28A beim 600W respektive 28A, 20A beim 500W NT.

Wie verteilt sich nun die Last der Schienen in einem PC mit nur einer GPU Karte? Die erste Schiene für die CPU, die zweite + dritte für die GPU je nach Anzahl Anschlüsse (z.B. beim E11)? Oder ist das gemischt?

Hier der Link mit dem Vergleich:

Produktvergleich  von be quiet!

Danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## EyRaptor (3. September 2018)

Guten Morgen,

diese Informationen kann man im Handbuch/Datenblatt finden.
Hier ein Beispiel für die Straight Power 11 Serie.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. September 2018)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> Wie verteilt sich nun die Last der Schienen in einem PC mit nur einer GPU Karte? Die erste Schiene für die CPU, die zweite + dritte für die GPU je nach Anzahl Anschlüsse (z.B. beim E11)? Oder ist das gemischt?


Wenn du das 550W mit zwei Steckern betreibst hast du alle 4 Rails benutzt, die schwächeren sind für CPU und Laufwerke, die stärkeren sind für die Grafikkarte.

Je eine +12V Leitung pro 12pin Grafikkarten Anschluss.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (3. September 2018)

Immer noch nichts zum DarkPowerPro12 und zum (meinem Ermessen nach dann dringend mit fälligem) DarkPowerProUltra mit Titanium?


----------



## Firefox83 (3. September 2018)

Danke 

Zitat aus dem Benutzerhandbuch SP E11:

Bitte achten Sie auf eine gleichmäßige Auslastung der 12V-Leitungen 12V3 und 12V4:
■  Verwenden Sie PCIe 1 und PCIe 3, wenn Sie zwei PCIe-Kabel verwenden
■  Verwenden Sie PCIe 2, wenn Sie nur ein PCIe-Kabel verwenden

Verteilt man die Last bei einer GPU mit 2 Anschlüssen also auf 2 verschiedenen 12V Schienen (also im oberen Beispiel auf 12V3 und 12V4) oder soll man ja nicht die "Schienen" miteinander mischen? Also 1 GPU auf einer 12V Schiene?

Sorry für meine vielleicht dumme Frage, aber ich habe einmal ein NT + HDD + SDD verloren, weil ich naja... mit den Anschlüssen vom SP E7 experimentiert hatte...  


edit:



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wenn du das 550W mit zwei Steckern betreibst hast du alle 4 Rails benutzt, die schwächeren sind für CPU und Laufwerke, die stärkeren sind für die Grafikkarte.
> 
> Je eine +12V Leitung pro 12pin Grafikkarten Anschluss.



Also doch pro GPU nur 1 12V Schiene?


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. September 2018)

Ist irrelevant, sofern das Netzteil nicht beim zocken abschaltet kannst du auch eine +12V Leitung für GPUs nehmen. 

"Multirail" beichnet einfach nur 'nen Widerstand oder 'ne Stabkernspule, die einen Spannungsabfall verursacht und einen Chip, der das ganze misst...

Also nicht wirklich viel. Und das einzige, was dementsprechend Belastet wird ist der Widerstand.


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2018)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Immer noch nichts zum DarkPowerPro12 und zum (meinem Ermessen nach dann dringend mit fälligem) DarkPowerProUltra mit Titanium?



Nope. Kommt wohl erst Ende 2019. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass FSP da noch nichts passendes hat oder erst was bauen muss. Abwarten.
Obs aber Titanium wird glaube ich nicht mal. Titanium braucht letztendlich kein Mensch, da die Unterschiede einfach zu gering sind, der Preis aber hoch ist.
Der einzige Vorteil bei Titanium ist, dass du bei 10% Last schon mindestens 90% Effizienz haben musst. Das ist schick, wenn man ein System häufig im Idle laufen hat. Bringt aber wiederum nichts, wenn das System im Idle 50 Watt braucht, man aber ein 1000 Watt Netzteil dran hängt.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (4. September 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nope. Kommt wohl erst Ende 2019. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass FSP da noch nichts passendes hat oder erst was bauen muss. Abwarten. (...)


Nichts neues also. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Obs aber Titanium wird glaube ich nicht mal. Titanium braucht letztendlich kein Mensch, da die Unterschiede einfach zu gering sind, der Preis aber hoch ist.
> Der einzige Vorteil bei Titanium ist, dass du bei 10% Last schon mindestens 90% Effizienz haben musst. Das ist schick, wenn man ein System häufig im Idle laufen hat. Bringt aber wiederum nichts, wenn das System im Idle 50 Watt braucht, man aber ein 1000 Watt Netzteil dran hängt.


Naja, es ist halt in jeder Hinsicht die nächste Stufe. Nochmal weniger Verlustleistung, somit nochmal weniger zu kühlen. Und in der generellen Oberklasse fällt der relative Aufpreis auch nicht mehr so hart ins Gewicht. Bei den abstrus hohen Wattklassen, in die die DPP-Reihe ja auch bereits reinsticht, sollte es per se mitgenommen werden. Und bei niedrigen Wattklassen bringt die gesteigerte Idle-Effizienz, was du ja auch schon angerissen hast, die absolut gesehen beeindruckensten Resultate.


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2018)

Klar, wenn du das so siehst, kannst du in der Preisklasse das Maximum bauen. Nur wer kauft das dann? Die 0,0001%, die mehr als Gold haben will?
Ich finde es sinnvoller, endlich mal den ATX Standard zu überarbeiten. Bei einem 24 Pin Stecker nur 2 Pins für 12 Volt ist heute echt zu wenig.


----------



## EyRaptor (4. September 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Klar, wenn du das so siehst, kannst du in der Preisklasse das Maximum bauen. Nur wer kauft das dann? Die 0,0001%, die mehr als Gold haben will?
> Ich finde es sinnvoller, endlich mal den ATX Standard zu überarbeiten. Bei einem 24 Pin Stecker nur 2 Pins für 12 Volt ist heute echt zu wenig.



Generell ist der 20/24 Pin heute eher unpassend vom Pinout und der Größe vom Anschluss.
Nur 2 12V Pins aber 4 3,3V Pins und ganze 5 5V Pins, die Heute kaum kaum noch belastet werden.


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2018)

KomplettPC Hersteller haben da ja schon lange andere Belegung gefunden.
Nur sehe ich beim ATX Standard nicht wie man den Übergang hinbekommen will. Allenfalls NTs mit auswechselbaren Hauptstecker, aber dann muss man dessen Pinout ja auch hinbekommen. Oder man setzt komplett auf EPS für den Strom und separiert die "Kommunikationsleitungen" per Adapter aus dem zuerst noch weiter verfügbaren NT-ATX-Stecker.


----------



## gorgeous188 (4. September 2018)

Hängen nicht auch die 3,3V Pins der PCIe Slots am ATX Stecker? Wenn du nur noch EPS nutzen willst brauchen alle Mainboards plötzlich eine Spannungswandlung auf 3,3V für PCIe.


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2018)

Es gibt schon genug ITX Mainboards mit reinem 12V Input. Scheint also technisch nicht das Problem zu sein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. September 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> KomplettPC Hersteller haben da ja schon lange andere Belegung gefunden.
> Nur sehe ich beim ATX Standard nicht wie man den Übergang hinbekommen will. Allenfalls NTs mit auswechselbaren Hauptstecker, aber dann muss man dessen Pinout ja auch hinbekommen. Oder man setzt komplett auf EPS für den Strom und separiert die "Kommunikationsleitungen" per Adapter aus dem zuerst noch weiter verfügbaren NT-ATX-Stecker.


Das geht doch perfekt mit dem aktuell immer mehr kommenden voll modularen Trend.
Dann liegt ein ATX24 Kabel bei und eines für ATX3.0 bei dem aus dem Netzteil dann ein COM-Stecker ans Board geht und für die Stromversorgung oben links, wie jetzt schon die 8 Pins, ein 12-Pin mit 2x 3,3v, 2x 5V und 8x 12v wird. Und für die High-Eng-Board gibts noch mal 1-2 weitere 8-Pin wie bisher.


----------



## gorgeous188 (4. September 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es gibt schon genug ITX Mainboards mit reinem 12V Input. Scheint also technisch nicht das Problem zu sein.



Es war auch nicht die Frage, ob es technisch Möglich ist. Ich kenne einige ITX Mainboards, die nur mit einem 19V (?) Laptop-Netzteil laufen.
Das Problem ist der Bestand. Wo zauberst du die 3,3V her für Mainboards, die einen vollbelegten ATX Stecker erwarten, aber das Netzteil das nicht liefert? Ein fließender Übergang ist nur möglich, wenn es wie bei 20 nach 24 ATX beides möglich ist.
Der Ärger beim Umstieg von AT auf ATX Netzteile war groß genug. Und wehe dir, du hast Windows 95 im AT-Modus installiert obwohl es ein ATX Netzteil war. Dann hat Windows nach dem Herunterfahren den Hinweis "Sie können den Computer jetzt ausschalten" gebracht, obwohl ATX das von sich aus ja konnte


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2018)

Wenn ein NT eh DC/DC hat muss man die Platine ja nicht zwingend belasten. Also spricht aus der Sicht nichts dagegen die zusätzlichen Spannungen für ATX-Kompatibilität vorerst zu behalten.
Bzw. Man könnte es mit der Modularität auch so weit treiben dass die DC/DC Wandlung im abnehmbaren ATX Strang selbst untergebracht wird.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. September 2018)

ATX 2.XX Clip-In-Module


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (5. September 2018)

Idee für den Umstieg: Das Board hat einen 12V-only-Input, der nach draußen geführt wird. Dort kann dann das Netzteil dranhängen oder man nutzt halt das klassische internal ATX-Netzteil. Und irgendwann später, wenn sich Notebook- und Desktopnetzteilmarkt so gut gegenseitig befruchtet haben, dass ATX keine Chance mehr hat, fällt die ATX-Version halt weg. Für Fans interner Netzteile wird jemanden sicher auch noch was einfallen...


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (5. September 2018)

Wie wäre es einfach mit nem entsprechenden Adapter? Standardmäßig das neue Design + abwärtskompatiblen Adapter.

Allerdings müssen das MB- und Netzteilhersteller das gleichzeitig durchziehen, ansonsten wird das nie was


----------



## Olstyle (5. September 2018)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Idee für den Umstieg: Das Board hat einen 12V-only-Input, der nach draußen geführt wird. Dort kann dann das Netzteil dranhängen oder man nutzt halt das klassische internal ATX-Netzteil.


Extern Netzteile wären nun wirklich kein Fortschritt. Dass man "die Kiste" ohne Zwischenstecker an 230V anschließen kann sollte schon so bleiben. Nur  im Gehäuse selbst ist das Format etwas veraltet.

Wie unsinnig ein "Laptopnetzteil" bei größeren Verbräuchen ist beweist Hades Canyon:
http://www.legitreviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/hades-canyon-power-brick.jpg
Das NT ist quasi genau so groß wie der PC.


----------



## moreply (5. September 2018)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Idee für den Umstieg: Das Board hat einen 12V-only-Input, der nach draußen geführt wird. Dort kann dann das Netzteil dranhängen oder man nutzt halt das klassische internal ATX-Netzteil. Und irgendwann später, wenn sich Notebook- und Desktopnetzteilmarkt so gut gegenseitig befruchtet haben, dass ATX keine Chance mehr hat, fällt die ATX-Version halt weg. Für Fans interner Netzteile wird jemanden sicher auch noch was einfallen...



Und dann ziehst du vom Board alle Anschlüsse für eventuelle Zusatzkarten? Und mit dem externem Netzteil kannst du dann Fensterscheiben einwerfen? Nein danke!



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es einfach mit nem entsprechenden Adapter? Standardmäßig das neue Design + abwärtskompatiblen Adapter.
> 
> Allerdings müssen das MB- und Netzteilhersteller das gleichzeitig durchziehen, ansonsten wird das nie was



Wenn es aber 12V only werden soll, brauchst du aber mindestens zwei DC-DC Wandler im Adapter. Praktikabel ist das auch nicht.

Ich denke man wird einfach 4 Pins zum ATX 24 Stecker addieren. Die "alten" Boards können dann ganz normal den 24 Pin Stecker nutzen. 
Und bei den neuen sind dann einfach einfach die entsprechenden 3,3v und 5v pins ungenutzt

Alternativ:

Man verkleinert den Stecker 2x 12v mit 4mm² Anschlussleitung. Und jeweils ein mal 3,3 und 5v. An diesen neuen Stecker kann man dann eine Adapter anschließen der das ganze auf ATX 24 Layout brückt.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2018)

Man könnte die Hardware auch so entwerfen, dass nur noch 12 Volt benötigt wird. Keine 3,3 oder 5 Volt Spannungen mehr.
Machbar ist das schon. Nur ist es dann eben nicht mehr abwärts kompatibel und daran scheitert es vermutlich. Da man sehr gerne noch an alte Zöpfe hängt.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (5. September 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> Und dann ziehst du vom Board alle Anschlüsse für eventuelle Zusatzkarten?(...)


Muss sich dann halt das Board drum kümmern können. 


moreply schrieb:


> Und mit dem externem Netzteil kannst du dann Fensterscheiben einwerfen? Nein danke! (...)


Also ich kann zumindest sagen, dass es für ITX-Builds mit Transporthintergedanken sehr geil wäre. Halt wie bei Notebooks, kenne es ja selber. 
(außerdem praktisch aus Kühlungs- bzw. Platzgesichtspunkten---aber klar, auch intern hat Vorteile)


Threshold schrieb:


> Man könnte die Hardware auch so entwerfen, dass nur noch 12 Volt benötigt wird. Keine 3,3 oder 5 Volt Spannungen mehr.
> Machbar ist das schon. Nur ist es dann eben nicht mehr abwärts kompatibel und daran scheitert es vermutlich. Da man sehr gerne noch an alte Zöpfe hängt.


Ja, ist halt die Frage, wie gut die angedachte Übergangslösung mit Kompatibilität sowohl zum AdvancedTechnologyXtended- und als auch zu einem derartigen NewTechnologyXtended-Standard denn funktionieren würde. Wie hoch die Kosten in der Übergangszeit wären. Und eben auch, ob jemand eine gute Option einfällt, wie man kompfortabel die Wahl zwischen intern und extern ermöglicht.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (5. September 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> Wenn es aber 12V only werden soll, brauchst du aber mindestens zwei DC-DC Wandler im Adapter. Praktikabel ist das auch nicht.
> 
> Ich denke man wird einfach 4 Pins zum ATX 24 Stecker addieren. Die "alten" Boards können dann ganz normal den 24 Pin Stecker nutzen.
> Und bei den neuen sind dann einfach einfach die entsprechenden 3,3v und 5v pins ungenutzt
> ...



Ich meinte jetzt eher ein "Verkleinerungsadapter", also die Leitungen vom NT sind nach vllt nächsten Standard sagen wir 6x12V + 1x5V + 1x 3,3V + 4x Masse, mündet in einem 2x6Pin bzw 12Pin Stecker ( ungefähr so --> |:::::| ) und dafür gibt es dann vom jeweiligen Hersteller ein Adapter auf 24Pin, wo die entsprechenden Leitungen im Stecker verbunden werden, sodass auch ältere Mainboards funktionieren.

Wenn es schon solche Späße wie PATA zu 6Pin Adapter gibt (Grafikkarten), sollte solch ein Stecker problemlos möglich sein


----------



## Olstyle (5. September 2018)

Wenn ich mir die Größe (m)eines Pico-PSU so ansehe halte ich es tatsächlich nicht für vollkommen abwegig sowas als "Adapter" zu einem "NTX" Netzteil anzubieten. Im Gegensatz zu denen kann man ja die 12V sogar vollkommen unreguliert durch lassen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. September 2018)

Naja, die +5V braucht man eh für Laufwerke.
Deine SSD hängt nämlich ausschließlich an der +5V Leitung. DIe ist also nicht überflüssig.
Was aber überflüssig ist, ist die +3,3V Leitung.

Und auf dem Board ists idR auch kein größeres Problem, wenn man mal 3,3V und 5V Leitung vertauscht. Das soll wohl irgendwie jemandem mit 'nem Enermax passiert sein. k/a obs Platimax DF (500 oder 600W) oder das Revo Duo war...


----------



## EyRaptor (6. September 2018)

Auf dem Board selbst braucht man 5V ja eigentlich nur für den ganzen USB Kram und den ein oder anderen Controller.
3,3V wird von vielen Grafikkarten gebraucht um überhaupt starten zu können -> niedrige Stromstärke.

Ein paar Pins könnte man bestimmt einsparen (z.B. 2x5V, 1-2x3,3V, 1xGND).
DC-DC Wandler von 5V auf 3,3V auf dem Board wäre vermutlich besonders bei billig-Boards ein Problem, wenn man die Spannung beim Netzteil streichen aber gleichzeitig die Abwärtskompatibilität bewahren will.

Was ist eigentlich mit -12VDC? 
Wozu braucht man das genau?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. September 2018)

Gar nicht mehr, die ist ein Relikt vergangener Tage.


----------



## gorgeous188 (6. September 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was aber überflüssig ist, ist die +3,3V Leitung.



Wird für M2 SSDs benötigt
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71IqwgUPa-L._SL1500_.jpg


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. September 2018)

Wobei die besser ne stabile Versorgung auf dem Board bekommen sollten.


----------



## JesseDover (6. September 2018)

Lohnt sich das netzteil Corsair RM750i fürn amd ryzen 5 2600x mit einer Gtx 1060 6gb und mainboard ASRock B450 Pro4`?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. September 2018)

Nein, zumal das Board nicht zur CPU passt.
Die kombi kannst mit nem 400w betreiben, ohne ansatzweise an die Grenze zu kommen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. September 2018)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Wird für M2 SSDs benötigt
> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71IqwgUPa-L._SL1500_.jpg





Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wobei die besser ne stabile Versorgung auf dem Board bekommen sollten.


Eben, so schauts aus.
Und 3A sind jetzt echt kein Ding, das kann man notfalls auch mit 'nem Linearregler machen, wenns denn sein muss.
Aber für 3A dürfts auch integrierte Schaltregler geben, die nur noch 'ne externe Spule brauchen.

Du willst auch 'nen Regler haben, um die Spannung festzulegen.

PS: wer dafür 3,3V Spezifiziert hat, gehört geteert und gefedert.


JesseDover schrieb:


> Lohnt sich das netzteil Corsair RM750i fürn amd ryzen 5 2600x mit einer Gtx 1060 6gb und mainboard ASRock B450 Pro4`?


Nein, völlige Geldverschwendung.
Nimm dir 'nen Bitfenix Formula mit 450W. Das langt dicke. Auch mit anderer GraKa, OC wird nur bisserl enger.


----------



## Firefox83 (7. September 2018)

Wieso werden eigentlich unterschiedlich grosse Netzteile vorgeschlagen?

z.B.:

- bei der PCGH PC Zusammenstellung wird beim 1'000-1'500 PC (ryzen 2600 + RX580 8GB bis GTX 1080) das Focus 550W NT vorgeschlagen

- bei den PCGH's PC findet man sogar für einen Alternate PC mit einer GTX 1080 ein 400W BQ Pure Power Netzteil 

- bei den PC Beispielkonfigurationen im Forum wird hingegen für eine Ryzen 1600 + RX580 8GB Kombination ein 500W BQ Pure Power Netzteil empfohlen

wieso die "grosse" Unterschiede und wieso werden 500-550W Netzteile empfohlen, wenn immer wieder davon gesprochen wird, dass die Systeme keine 300W vebrauchen...

Danke für die Aufklärung!

PS: ist das BQ Pure Power 500W -CM NT zukunftssicher, also ryzen 3 (3700x?) + RTX 2080 mit oder ohne ti?  hat jemand eine gute funktionstüchtige Glaskugel? 

Danke 

edit: vielleicht kann mir jemand eine Empfehlung aussprechen. Heute habe ich einen i7-2600 non k + GTX460 (1GB) in Betrieb und ich möchte gestaffelt im nächsten Jahr auf Ryzen 3 umsatteln, mit einer RX580/680 oder max einer GTX1080/RTX2080 mit oder ohne ti, je nach vorhandenem Geldbeutel. Netzteil brauche ich aber jetzt schon, da mir das alte NT abgeraucht ist und ich ein LC Kracher NT provisorisch angeschlossen habe. Die GTX460 funktioniert damit nicht und ich möchte wenigstens im Winter zwischendurch ein paar Runden Starcraft zocken, da mir schlicht und einfach die zeit für's Gaming fehlt.

ich tendiere zum BQ Pure Power 500W-CM (oder sogar zum 400W Modell), da mir das SP E11 450W oder 550W für die paar Stunden zocken einfach nicht Wert sind. Aber eben, ich möchte im nächsten Jahr nicht schon wieder das NT aufrüsten müssen.


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2018)

Nimm das 500er Pure Power. Das reicht für deine Anforderungen aus.


----------



## Mahoy (7. September 2018)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> Wieso werden eigentlich unterschiedlich grosse Netzteile vorgeschlagen?



Neben dem ökonomischen Zufallselement ("Was ist gerade gut und günstig zu haben?") scheint mir oft entscheidend zu sein, ob die jeweiligen Systeme zum Übertakten einladen. Außerdem nuckeln die Hauptverbraucher bekanntlich an den 12V-Schienen und die liefern nun einmal - beispielsweise - beim Pure Power 400 summiert ganze 384 Watt. Das ist schon recht knapp an der realen maximalen Leistungsaufnahme der Komponenten, wenn diese an 300 Watt kratzt. Und dabei ist noch nicht einmal berücksichtigt, wie sich die Last im Einzelfall verteilt und dass es auch stärkere Ausreißern nach oben geben kann. Und wer weiß denn schon, was die Nutzer irgendwann einmal als Power Target bei CPU und GPU einstellen?

Auch wenn gute Netzteile mal einen Ausreißer nach oben verkraften, muss man sie ja nicht von Anfang am Limit betreiben und kann ruhig eine moderate (!) Reserve einplanen. Zumal im Laufe des Lebens eines Rechners auch gerne mal Verbraucher dazukommen, während das Netzteil nicht jünger wird.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. September 2018)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> Wieso werden eigentlich unterschiedlich grosse Netzteile vorgeschlagen?


Weil jeder so seine Vorstellungen hat, was ein PC so verbaut.
Hängt aber auch davon ab, was gerade zu guten preisen zu bekommen ist usw. 
Aber grundsätzlich ist die Wattklasse für 'nen Single CPU/GPU System nicht wichtig, da 




Firefox83 schrieb:


> - bei der PCGH PC Zusammenstellung wird beim 1'000-1'500 PC (ryzen 2600 + RX580 8GB bis GTX 1080) das Focus 550W NT vorgeschlagen
> 
> - bei den PCGH's PC findet man sogar für einen Alternate PC mit einer GTX 1080 ein 400W BQ Pure Power Netzteil
> 
> - bei den PC Beispielkonfigurationen im Forum wird hingegen für eine Ryzen 1600 + RX580 8GB Kombination ein 500W BQ Pure Power Netzteil empfohlen


Bei Heften hast du oft z.B. das Marketing Problem, z.B. dass Hersteller darum bitten, erwähnt zu werden.
Bei Fertigrechnern hast du das Problem der Betriebswirtschaftlichkeit, sprich was gerade sinnvoll ist und man für den besten Preis bekommt.

Grundsätzlich reicht aber ein 400W, wenn man nicht übertakten möchte. Fürs Übertakten nimmt man idR etwas in der 500W Klasse, da man durchaus die 400W Mauer sprengen kann, bei 500W ists aber schon deutlich schwerer, wie ich selbst feststellen durfte.




Firefox83 schrieb:


> wieso die "grosse" Unterschiede und wieso werden 500-550W Netzteile empfohlen, wenn immer wieder davon gesprochen wird, dass die Systeme keine 300W vebrauchen...


Weil man nicht an den Betrieb innerhalb der Spezifikationen denkt sondern an dem Betrieb außerhalb davon.


----------



## Firefox83 (10. September 2018)

Danke für die Aufklärung! Vermutlich kommt noch dazu, dass die optimale NT Leistung bei Systeme mit einer GTX 1080 (ti) irgend wo zwischen einem 400W und 500W NT liegt.

Wie ist das eigentlich, altern überdimensionierte NT weniger schnell als NT die am Limit laufen?

@ Threshold
Danke für den Tipp. Ich liebäugle immer noch zwischen einem Straight Power 550W oder dem Pure Power 500W-CM.

Ich warte mal ab bis Ende Monat und Entscheide dann....


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2018)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> @ Threshold
> Danke für den Tipp. Ich liebäugle immer noch zwischen einem Straight Power 550W oder dem Pure Power 500W-CM.



Nimm das Straight. Bessere Technik und bessere Garantiebedingungen.


----------



## bastian123f (11. September 2018)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> @ Threshold
> Danke für den Tipp. Ich liebäugle immer noch zwischen einem Straight Power 550W oder dem Pure Power 500W-CM.
> 
> Ich warte mal ab bis Ende Monat und Entscheide dann....



Nimm das Straight Power. Ich habe mein 650Watt seit 4 Wochen und will es nicht missen. Kann ich jedem zu 100% weiter empfehlen!


----------



## thoast3 (21. September 2018)

Was haltet ihr vom LC-Power Gold Series?
LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 ab €' '35,90 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (ich weiß, dass afair der PCGH vor längerer Zeit zwei Exemplare kaputt gegangen sind)

Mein Straight Power 10 ist heute einfach nicht mehr angegangen und wird nun reklamiert. Da ich eh für meinen 2.-PC ein Netzteil brauche (Pentium G2120, HD 5850), wollte ich heute oder morgen eins bestellen und es bis zum Eintreffen des Austauschgeräts im Haupt-PC verwenden (i7-4790, GTX 1050 Ti).

Oder doch lieber zum System Power 9 greifen?


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2018)

Ja, die sind immer noch kacke, weil sie eben kaputt gegangen sind. Daher finger weg.
Für dich sollte ein Pure Power L10 mit 400 Watt reichen.


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2018)

Ein 500W NT für 35 Euro kann nicht gut sein.


----------



## thoast3 (21. September 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, die sind immer noch kacke, weil sie eben kaputt gegangen sind. Daher finger weg.
> Für dich sollte ein Pure Power L10 mit 400 Watt reichen.



Das System Power 9 würde es doch auch tun, oder? Lautstärke ist mir ausnahmsweise da nicht wichtig.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. September 2018)

Geht auch, ja.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2018)

thoast3 schrieb:


> Das System Power 9 würde es doch auch tun, oder? Lautstärke ist mir ausnahmsweise da nicht wichtig.



das geht auch. Aber ich weiß jetzt nicht, welche Ausstattung an Kabeln das 9er hat.


----------



## thoast3 (22. September 2018)

Danke euch, hab jetzt das System Power 9 400 Watt bestellt. Hat auch ausreichend Anschlüsse.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ein 500W NT für 35 Euro kann nicht gut sein.



Früher (= 2013 rum) kostete es 50 - 60€ und war eine Low Budget Empfehlung hier im Forum, weil es technisch einen soliden Eindruck machte. Dann wurde es (nicht von der PCGH oder einem der anderen bekannten Magazine/Blogs, meine ich) eben an einer Chroma-Messstation getestet und zwei Exemplare nacheinander sind abgeraucht. Seitdem wird es logischerweise nicht empfohlen.


----------



## Amon (22. September 2018)

Oh ja, da kann ich noch noch gut dran erinnern. Das 9550 hat fast jeder damals empfohlen wenns ein günstiges Netzteil sein sollte.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rolk (23. September 2018)

Ich habe hier auch mal wieder ein Problem mit einem PC Neubau. Das angedachte E11 450W hat sich als zu lang erwiesen. 

Ich hätte hier auch noch ein Pure Power 10 400W liegen, dass 1cm kürzer ist und gerade so passen müsste. Seht ihr ein Problem damit, einen i5 8400 und eine optimierte Sapphire Vega RX56 Pulse

Sapphire RX Vega 56 Pulse im Test - Heisser Kampfzwerg mit dickem Kuehlpanzer - Seite 4 von 7 - Tom's Hardware Deutschland 

mit dem NT zu betreiben? Ich denke das müsste noch ok sein, aber bevor ich mir in dem engen Gehäuse unnötig die Finger breche frage ich lieber nochmals nach. Zu dem Umbau komme ich vermutlich auch erst in +- 2 Wochen...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. September 2018)

Sollte knapp gehen, allerdings wird das nicht mehr leise bleiben. Ist n V550 von Cooler Master vielleicht was Du suchst?


----------



## Mahoy (23. September 2018)

Hm, grob überschlagen: Das Pure Power liefert kombiniert 384 Watt auf 12V, pro Rail mindestens 240 Watt.
Die Vega genehmigt sich allein schon bis zu (knapp) 240 Watt unter Gaming Last, der 8400 mit Multicore Enhancement vielleicht mal bis zu 70 Watt Peak. Geht also um Haaresbreite, wenn du sonst nicht allzu viele Verbraucher drin hast.
Mir persönlich wäre das (insbesondere auf Dauer) aber zu eng kalkuliert.


----------



## gregorowitsch (23. September 2018)

Welches Netzteil passt zu diesem Build?

ASROCK J4105-ITX, Celeron J4105 (4x 1.5GHz) (Mainboard mit integrierter CPU, passiv gekühlt)
2x Sata-SSD
2x 3.5" Iron Wolf 10TB
keine GPU
Gehäuse: Fractal Node 304

Es soll möglichst leise sein und auch bei sehr niedriger Auslastung (+- 20W Idle wenn keine HDDs verbaut sind) den Gesamtverbrauch nicht unnötig hochtreiben. (2xSSD, CPU und PSU ohne HDD gesamt höchstens 30W da es ein 24/7 NAS werden soll.)
Im Prozessor-Forum wurde mir ein Straight Power 11 450W empfohlen (nutze ich in anderen PCs). Dies ist sicher sehr leise, doch die Frage ist ob bei solch geringen Stromverbräuchen die Effizienz noch gegeben ist. Zudem sind 80 Euro eher viel für solch ein kleines Projekt.

Danke für eure Inputs im Voraus


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. September 2018)

Entweder du gehst auf n Pico-PSU, ne System Power B8 300W hat bei mir gezeigt, dass se genauso effizient ist, wie n Seasonic Fanless Platinum 460W, bei 13W für meinen Server im Idle, ...
Da der Unterschied von 2-4W im Jahr so wenig Geld spart, würde ich da also auch möglichst günstige Kaufpreise achten, die sparen mehr.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (23. September 2018)

Eher ein L10 300W. Ob du jetzt ne Pico PSU, ein L10 300W oder das E11 450W benutzt dürfte kaum ein Unterschied machen, da die Picos ne miese Effi haben, und die BQ´s bei wenig Auslastung noch über 80% liegen


----------



## Rolk (23. September 2018)

Dreht ein Pure Power 10 400W unter Vollast (bzw. nah dran) deutlicher hörbar auf als ein Straight Power 10 400W?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. September 2018)

ja, soweit ich weiß schon, wobei auch die E10 nicht leise bleiben bei vollast, leider, das schaffen erst die E11 ewirklich gut.


----------



## Rolk (23. September 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ja, soweit ich weiß schon, wobei auch die E10 nicht leise bleiben bei vollast, leider, das schaffen erst die E11 ewirklich gut.



Also das E10 400W mit einem FX8300 + R9 Fury geknechtet kenne ich und wäre für mich in Ordnung gewesen von der Lautstärke her. Dann werde ich es wohl einfach testen müssen. Neukauf wollte ich vermeiden, habe noch genügend Netzteile liegen, aber alle 1cm zu lang.^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. September 2018)

Hehe, jo ok, das ist dann natürlich doof, aber wenn es ein E10 ist, sollte das gehen, dass wird schon nicht bei 3W über Nennwert abschalten; ist schließlich kein Delta


----------



## Rolk (23. September 2018)

Das E10 ist ja auch zu lang. Das einzige was ich mit der richtigen Länge bieten könnte wäre das Pure Power 10 400W.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. September 2018)

naja, ich würde es schlicht testen, wenns zu laut ist, kann man es immer noch anders lösen  Messwert vom verbauch ist ja auch rel. simpel machbar dann, oder?


----------



## ebastler (23. September 2018)

Was spricht denn gegen CM V550, Cougar GX-S oder (mein Tipp) Bitfenix Formula Gold? Sind sogar alle noch 10mm kürzer als das L10.
Oder hast du das L10 schon da?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. September 2018)

Exakt, das L10 ist vorhanden, schrieb er doch


----------



## ebastler (23. September 2018)

Oh, das hab ich dann wohl übersehen


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Exakt, das L10 ist vorhanden, schrieb er doch



Man kanns natürlich auch verticken und sich was anderes kaufen.


----------



## Rolk (23. September 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man kanns natürlich auch verticken und sich was anderes kaufen.



Zu aufwändig.^^


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (23. September 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Zu aufwändig.^^


Geh doch einfach auf Nummer sicher (dass es passt) und nimm ein SFX-Netzteil, würde wahrscheinlich auf das SF450 hinauslaufen.


----------



## Rolk (24. September 2018)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Geh doch einfach auf Nummer sicher (dass es passt) und nimm ein SFX-Netzteil, würde wahrscheinlich auf das SF450 hinauslaufen.



Das wird schon passen. Eigentlich würde auch das E11 passen, sofern man keine Grafikkarte über ~25 cm Länge oder mit Backplatte verbauen will. Aber beides ist der Fall, mit der Folge das sich Netzteil und Grafikkarte überschneiden würden. 

Das Gehäuse ist übrigens mal wieder ein Raijintek Styx.


----------



## ebastler (24. September 2018)

EDIT: Thread verwechselt. Sorry.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. September 2018)

Da im "Empfehlenswerte Netzteile"-Thread keine Lebenszeichen zu merken sind, versuche ich es hier nochmal:

"Was ist eigentlich von den Seasonic Focus Gold 450/550W zu halten? Also wohlgemerkt nicht die Focus Plus. Habe über die Focus Gold keine Reviews gefunden."

Ist das die gleiche, gute Plattform wie die Focus Plus Modelle, nur in minimal abgespeckt? Oder was ganz anderes?


----------



## moreply (26. September 2018)

Ich würde mal behaupten das es eine abgespeckte Focus Plus Plattform ist. Als nur Semi CM, keinen Semi Passiv Modus und wahrscheinlich eine etwas andere Bestückung.

Um genaueres sage zu können müsste man mal ein Sample Anfordern.


----------



## Rolk (1. Oktober 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich habe hier auch mal wieder ein Problem mit einem PC Neubau. Das angedachte E11 450W hat sich als zu lang erwiesen.
> 
> Ich hätte hier auch noch ein Pure Power 10 400W liegen, dass 1cm kürzer ist und gerade so passen müsste. Seht ihr ein Problem damit, einen i5 8400 und eine optimierte Sapphire Vega RX56 Pulse
> 
> ...



Mittlerweile durfte ich feststellen das ich das Pure Power 10 400W wohl vergessen kann. Die Vega steckt derzeit in einem Rechner mit FX8300 @default + E10 400W. Zuerst nur für den obligatorischen Funktionstest und gestern hatte ich auch mal etwas länger darauf gezockt und die Karte schön per undervolting und aufgezogenem Powerlimit mit 1640 MHz laufen lassen. Das NT hat tatsächlich irgendwann abgeschaltet. Das hatte meine alte R9 Fury @undervolting nie geschafft.^^


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2018)

FX8300 und i5-8400 ist schon ein kleiner Unterschied (von 30W TDP)   .


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Mittlerweile durfte ich feststellen das ich das Pure Power 10 400W wohl vergessen kann. Die Vega steckt derzeit in einem Rechner mit FX8300 @default + E10 400W. Zuerst nur für den obligatorischen Funktionstest und gestern hatte ich auch mal etwas länger darauf gezockt und die Karte schön per undervolting und aufgezogenem Powerlimit mit 1640 MHz laufen lassen. Das NT hat tatsächlich irgendwann abgeschaltet. Das hatte meine alte R9 Fury @undervolting nie geschafft.^^



Hier in der Netzteil Ecke betreibt einer eine GTX 690 mit einem Pure Power 10 mit 400 Watt.


----------



## Rolk (1. Oktober 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> FX8300 und i5-8400 ist schon ein kleiner Unterschied (von 30W TDP)   .



Hätte ich auch so eingeschätzt, aber das E10 müsste doch auch einen kleinen Zacken besser sein als das L10.


----------



## iGameKudan (1. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe mal einen 3930K und eine R9 290X an einem SystemPower 7 400W betrieben... Das ging sogar mit OC für die CPU (4,0GHz) und GPU (1100MHz) gut. Nur halt richtig laut.

Da wird doch ein L10 400W locker für einen FX und ne Vega 56 UV reichen...


----------



## seahawk (1. Oktober 2018)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Da im "Empfehlenswerte Netzteile"-Thread keine Lebenszeichen zu merken sind, versuche ich es hier nochmal:
> 
> "Was ist eigentlich von den Seasonic Focus Gold 450/550W zu halten? Also wohlgemerkt nicht die Focus Plus. Habe über die Focus Gold keine Reviews gefunden."
> 
> Ist das die gleiche, gute Plattform wie die Focus Plus Modelle, nur in minimal abgespeckt? Oder was ganz anderes?



Lüfter geht halt ab ~75% last relativ hoch - so 1200 u/min.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2018)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich habe mal einen 3930K und eine R9 290X an einem SystemPower 7 400W betrieben... Das ging sogar mit OC für die CPU (4,0GHz) und GPU (1100MHz) gut. Nur halt richtig laut.
> 
> Da wird doch ein L10 400W locker für einen FX und ne Vega 56 UV reichen...


Die Vega und auch der FX gehen halt sehr zackig in den hohen Verbrauch. Deine Beispielhardware dagegen hat in jeder Lebenslage geschluckt, da reagieren Schutzschaltungen weniger empfindlich drauf.


----------



## ToflixGamer (7. Oktober 2018)

Hey ihr!

Ich habe vor, mir ne Vega 64 zuzulegen. 
Aktuell habe ich das BeQuiet E10 mit 600W. 
Nun weiß ich ja nicht ganz sicher, ob das Netzteil das verkraftet, weshalb ich eventuell ein Upgrade benötige. 

Wäre da nicht der Nachfolger Straight Power 11 geeignet, mit 700 Watt? Theoretisch könnte ich doch dann alle Kabel soweit verbaut lassen und nur das Netzteil wechseln, da modular, und nur das Netzteil verkabeln?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (7. Oktober 2018)

Das langt locker. Damals wie heute hätte es auch die 500W Version getan, aber jetzt schon das E10 ersetzen halte ich für rausgeschmissenes Geld


----------



## ToflixGamer (7. Oktober 2018)

Ich frag das eigentlich nur, weil man überall zu hören bekommt, die Vegas würden so viel ziehen und bei vielen läuft's mit 600 Watt nicht mal ordentlich und die haben Abstürze, usw...


----------



## Mahoy (7. Oktober 2018)

ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Ich frag das eigentlich nur, weil man überall zu hören bekommt, die Vegas würden so viel ziehen und bei vielen läuft's mit 600 Watt nicht mal ordentlich und die haben Abstürze, usw...



Da sind häufig irgendwelche Netzteile im Spiel, die ihre nur auf dem Papier hohe Ausgangsleistung gar nicht erreichen oder unter bestimmten Situationen (schnelle Lastwechsel etc.) nicht halten können. Oder die Abstürze werden zu Unrecht dem Netzteil zugeschrieben.

Ein Markennetzteil mit 600 Watt genügt für jede Vega zuzüglich leistungshungriger CPU und noch zig weiteren Verbrauchern.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (7. Oktober 2018)

Also mein P10 550W (Premium version des E10 für MGPU) lässt sich von meiner Vega64 nicht beeindrucken.

Wenn du wieder auf ein entsprechenden Beitrag stößt, dann schau dir das angebene NT an, und such im Netz nach Reviews, oder frag hier nach einer Meinung zu dem NT.

Sobald die Marken Intertech, Thermaltek, LC-Power, Rhombutech (im Prinzip alles was auf Tech endet) fallen, kannst du dir weiteres Suchen ersparen, ausser du willst lachend vom Stuhl kippen


----------



## ToflixGamer (7. Oktober 2018)

Alles klar, vielen Dank. :'D

Dann werde ich wohl mit meinem E10 noch n Weilchen glücklich sein.


----------



## NuVirus (8. Oktober 2018)

Hi bräuchte mal nen Rat zu dem dem Netzteil,Antec TruePower Classic TP-450C  ist vorhanden in nem PC vom Kumpel
Antec TruePower Classic TP-450C | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU

ca. 3,5-4 Jahre alt, war damals ja als Budget Tipp bekannt es ist nen System Upgrade geplant:
Ryzen 2700X
MSI B450 Pro Carbon

Grafikkarte noch nicht klar, wohl so in Richtung 1070(Ti), 1080, 2070 oder Vega 56 

Wäre die Frage ob man es weiterverwenden kann oder eher tauschen.


Das B450 hat 2 CPU Stromanschlüsse es reicht aber wahrscheinlich eins anzuschließen nehme ich an.

Falls neues macht es Sinn ggf. eins mit 2 Stromanschlüssen zu kaufen - kein großartiges OC geplant


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (8. Oktober 2018)

Bei einer 1070ti würde ich auf ein straight power 11 550 watt setzen.


Könnte es theoretisch sein, dass mein system unter Last mehr als 500 Watt verbraucht? Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, dass das System mehr verbraucht, da sich bisher nicht alle Fehler auf das vorige Mainboard zurückführen ließen. 
Was ist wahrscheinlicher: Eine gtx 1080 GLH mit Aussetzern oder ein Dark Power pro 11 550 Watt mit Aussetzern?

(Dass der RAM stabil ist und funktioniert hat mir Memtest86 auch schon bewiesen von daher glaube ich nicht, dass dieser der Schuldige ist und an die CPU als Schuldigen will ich auch nicht denken.)


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2018)

Das Antec hat eine LLC Resonanzschaltung primär und DC-Dc Wandler sekundär. Technisch ist es also gut dabei.
Die Schutzschaltungen sind ebenfalls brauchbar. Ich würde es erst mal drin lassen und schauen, ob alles läuft.


----------



## NuVirus (8. Oktober 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Antec hat eine LLC Resonanzschaltung primär und DC-Dc Wandler sekundär. Technisch ist es also gut dabei.
> Die Schutzschaltungen sind ebenfalls brauchbar. Ich würde es erst mal drin lassen und schauen, ob alles läuft.



Jo das es technisch vernünftig ist war auch der Grund damals es zu kaufen, also erstmal drin lassen und ggf. bei Bedarf noch tauschen falls es nicht läuft.

Was sagst du zum CPU Stromstecker Thema?

Falls neu würde es vermutlich dann das E11 550W werden da hätte man dann ja auch nur 1 Stromstecker.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Oktober 2018)

Stromstecker ist wumpe, brauchst du definitiv nicht.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2018)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Jo das es technisch vernünftig ist war auch der Grund damals es zu kaufen, also erstmal drin lassen und ggf. bei Bedarf noch tauschen falls es nicht läuft.
> 
> Was sagst du zum CPU Stromstecker Thema?
> 
> Falls neu würde es vermutlich dann das E11 550W werden da hätte man dann ja auch nur 1 Stromstecker.



Der 8 Pin reicht. Der extra 4 Pin ist ein netter Gag. Meiner Meinung nach nur Marketing.
Falls doch ein neues Netzteil kommen sollte, nimm gleich das 750er E11. Das bietet 2x Stecker für CPU.


----------



## NuVirus (17. Oktober 2018)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Hi bräuchte mal nen Rat zu dem dem Netzteil,Antec TruePower Classic TP-450C  ist vorhanden in nem PC vom Kumpel
> Antec TruePower Classic TP-450C | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU
> 
> ca. 3,5-4 Jahre alt, war damals ja als Budget Tipp bekannt es ist nen System Upgrade geplant:
> ...



Kurzes Feedback ist ne günstige KFA 1070Ti geworden auch mit etwas erhöhten Power Target/OC ohne extra Spannung hat das Netzteil wie erwartet bisher keine Probleme mit der Pascal Grafikkarte und neuem System.  Ist nen MSI X470 Gaming Plus geworden aufgrund der schlechten Lieferbarkeit der anderen MSI.

Wie lang würdet ihr das Netzteil noch in der Konfig verbaut lassen bevor es Altersbedingt getauscht werden sollte aus Vorsicht - durchaus möglich das lange keine neue Grafikkarte rein kommt und System sehr lange so läuft.


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2018)

Wenn das System unverändert läuft, kannst du das Netzteil auch erst mal so lange laufen lassen. Das Antec ist ja technisch ganz gut aufgestellt.


----------



## -sori- (19. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe hier einen PC mit GTX 660 und i7 3770 (ansonsten Standard, 2x Ram, SSD + HDD). Neben einigen seit kurzem auftretenden Bluescreens und anderen Fehlern, die auf die SSD zurückzuführen sind, kommt es vor, dass er sich nicht starten lässt, bis man ein anderes Kaltgerätekabel/eine andere Steckdose verwendet oder Steckdosenleiste dazwischen hängt. Dies passiert im Abstand von so 2-3 Wochen. Würde ein Netzteilwechsel da Sinn machen "wenn ich sowieso schon dabei bin"? Er ist jetzt ca. 6 Jahre alt schätzungsweise; bis vor einem halben Jahr wurde er werktäglich gegen 10 Stunden benutzt und jetzt läuft der Grossteil übers Notebook.

Ich würde dann ein Pure Power 10 400W verbauen. Passt das? Tut mir Leid, bin aus der "Netzteil-Branche" ein wenig raus...


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2018)

Was ist das denn für ein Netzteil?


----------



## -sori- (21. Oktober 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Netzteil?



Momentan ist ein Pure Power L7 530W verbaut.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2018)

-sori- schrieb:


> Momentan ist ein Pure Power L7 530W verbaut.



Das ist echt schon technisch altbacken. Das kannst du gerne mal austauschen.


----------



## -sori- (21. Oktober 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist echt schon technisch altbacken. Das kannst du gerne mal austauschen.



Okay, Danke! Können die von mir beschriebenen Probleme wirklich mit dem Netzteil zusammenhängen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Oktober 2018)

Ja, durchaus.


----------



## Larsson92 (22. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe eine Frage zu Netzteilen.
In dem aktuellen "Pimp my PC"-Gewinnspiel von PCGH kann man sich in der Konfiguration mehrere Netzteile aussuchen.

be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM
be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt

Macht es hier nicht Sinn, vorausgesetzt man hat die nötigen Punkte, immer das größte Netzteil auszuwählen?

Das Dark Power 11 ist 80PLUS® PLATINUM zertifiziert und arbeitet laut Datenblatt bei 20% Last mit einer Effizienz von 92,3% bei 230V.
Ist es also verbrauchstechnisch nicht egal, ob ich das 600W oder das 1000W Netzteil nehme?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Larsson


Quellen: DARK POWER PRO 11 | 1000W leise high-end Netzteile von be quiet! und http://www.pcgameshardware.de/PC-Ga...018-PCGH-ruestet-PCs-auf-Gewinnspiel-1265966/


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Oktober 2018)

Kann man zwar, aber eigentlich tut es das purepower schon.

Die Bewerbungsfrist war aber 21.10.2018 - 23:59Uhr zu ende.


----------



## Larsson92 (22. Oktober 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Kann man zwar, aber eigentlich tut es das purepower schon.
> 
> Die Bewerbungsfrist war aber 21.10.2018 - 23:59Uhr zu ende.



Also, dass das Pure Power reicht ist mir klar. Weißt Du vielleicht was die Vor- und Nachteile zum Einsatz eines (überdimensionierten) Netzteils sind?
Ich denke halt, dass das Dark Power eine bessere Verarbeitung und mehr Kapazitäten aufweist.

Also meine Frage darfst Du auch losgelöst von dem Gewinnspiel betrachten. Ich habe dort übrigens fristgerecht noch mitgemacht, mir ist das nur alles erst jetzt in den Sinn gekommen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Oktober 2018)

Natürlich hat ein 1000W Netzteil mehr Reserven als ein 600er, aber es ist auchg technisch anders, das 1000W DPP ist schon ein nettes Gerät, und unterscheidet sicha uch deutlich vom E11 oder PP10, die Lautstärke ist ein Thema, dass man bei nem 1000WGerät aber anders bewerten muss als bei nem 500er, da sidn die Lüfter eben etwas stärker.

Das E11 ist als 850W Version sicher auch nett, aber ich halte es in der größe für übertrieben.

Grundsätzlich sidn überdimensionierte Netzteile meistens einfahc nur teurer und, ggf. auch mal lauter, wobei das beim E11 wohl nicht zu trifft, beim DPP11 aber ggf. schon.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2018)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Das Dark Power 11 ist 80PLUS® PLATINUM zertifiziert und arbeitet laut Datenblatt bei 20% Last mit einer Effizienz von 92,3% bei 230V.
> Ist es also verbrauchstechnisch nicht egal, ob ich das 600W oder das 1000W Netzteil nehme?



Ja, das ist der Gag. Es wird bei 20% angegeben, da immer nur bei 20, 50 und 100% gemessen wird.
Der Rechner müsste also 200 Watt im Idle ziehen. Das tut er sicher nicht, daher kann sich den Wert in die Haare schmieren.
Das Netzteil wird bei unter 10% Last richtig Kacke, was Effizienz angeht. Daher würde ich eher das E11 nehmen. Auch wenn ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, wieso die Auswahl so eingeschränkt ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Oktober 2018)

BQ gibt da sicher vor, was se erübrigen können 
Hab auch das E11 gewählt, afaik.


----------



## Larsson92 (22. Oktober 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, das ist der Gag. Es wird bei 20% angegeben, da immer nur bei 20, 50 und 100% gemessen wird.
> Der Rechner müsste also 200 Watt im Idle ziehen. Das tut er sicher nicht, daher kann sich den Wert in die Haare schmieren.
> Das Netzteil wird bei unter 10% Last richtig Kacke, was Effizienz angeht. Daher würde ich eher das E11 nehmen. Auch wenn ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, wieso die Auswahl so eingeschränkt ist.



Dann habe ich nen Fehler gemacht bei dem Gewinnspiel, weil ich das DP11 genommen habe. Ich dachte frei nach dem Motto "größer=besser". Stellt sich also mal wieder als falsch heraus.
Hätte dann auch lieber eins der beiden Kleineren genommen.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2018)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Dann habe ich nen Fehler gemacht bei dem Gewinnspiel, weil ich das DP11 genommen habe. Ich dachte frei nach dem Motto "größer=besser". Stellt sich also mal wieder als falsch heraus.
> Hätte dann auch lieber eins der beiden Kleineren genommen.



Größer ist nie besser. Es kommt halt darauf an, was du willst und brauchst und ein 1000 Watt Netzteil braucht nicht mal jemand, der zwei Grafikkarten hat.


----------



## EyRaptor (22. Oktober 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, das ist der Gag. Es wird bei 20% angegeben, da immer nur bei 20, 50 und 100% gemessen wird.
> Der Rechner müsste also 200 Watt im Idle ziehen. Das tut er sicher nicht, daher kann sich den Wert in die Haare schmieren.
> Das Netzteil wird bei unter 10% Last richtig Kacke, was Effizienz angeht. Daher würde ich eher das E11 nehmen. Auch wenn ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, wieso die Auswahl so eingeschränkt ist.



Und wie sieht es bei 10% Last mit der Effizienz aus? 
Hab das Netzeil ja auch, aber ich komm wahrscheinlich auf etwa 100-120 Watt im idle.


----------



## poiu (22. Oktober 2018)

Ich kenne ja die 550,650, 850 und 1200W DPP11 

die 10% Wirkugnsgrade könnt ihr im Tests nachlesen 
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 mit 550 und 650 Watt im Test - Effizienz und Leistungsdaten (3/6)
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850W & 1200W – Seite 6 – Hartware
Luxus-Netzteile im Test: Das be quiet! Dark Power Pro P11 hat harte Konkurrenz (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

Beachtet nicht so denn Wirkungsgrad, eher die Lautstärke diese steigt immer je stärker die Leistung


----------



## Larsson92 (23. Oktober 2018)

poiu schrieb:


> Ich kenne ja die 550,650, 850 und 1200W DPP11
> 
> die 10% Wirkugnsgrade könnt ihr im Tests nachlesen
> be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 mit 550 und 650 Watt im Test - Effizienz und Leistungsdaten (3/6)
> ...



Danke für deine informativen Quellen.
Ich habe noch eine Frage und hoffe ich habe es richtig verstanden.

Das DP P11 mit 1200W ist lauter als das DP P11 850W, wenn es über eine bestimmte Zeit unter Vollast läuft.

Bei einem Betrieb nicht unter Volllast, ist die Lautheit gleich niedrig?!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Oktober 2018)

Einfach eine seite weiter blättern, da steht es doch quasi.


----------



## arcDaniel (23. Oktober 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Einfach eine seite weiter blättern, da steht es doch quasi.



Da 50% Last beim 850W nicht vergleicht bar ist mit 50% Last beim 1200W, sondern eher 35% (420-425W) und ich mir, dann die Lüterdrehzahlen anschaue, kommt es doch auf das gleiche heraus.

Also ist sind bei, bei gleicher Last etwas gleich leise oder Laut. Nur wenn man die 1200W ausnutzt wird dieses Lauter, das 850W wird zwar nicht so laut,  man kann aber auch nicht diese Leistung abfragen.


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Da 50% Last beim 850W nicht vergleicht bar ist mit 50% Last beim 1200W, sondern eher 35% (420-425W) und ich mir, dann die Lüterdrehzahlen anschaue, kommt es doch auf das gleiche heraus.



Nicht ganz, da das 1200 Watt Netzteil mit einer höheren Drehzahl anfängt.
Da gab es man einen guten Vergleich beim P10. Das 550er P10 dreht unter Max Last weniger schnell als das 650er Modell im Idle.


----------



## Larsson92 (23. Oktober 2018)

Das Thema Lautheit habe ich nun verstanden. Da macht es zweifelsohne Sinn das möglichst kleinste Netzteil zu wählen.

Wie sieht es dann aber mit den verbauten Teilen aus, beispielsweise Transistoren. Sind nehme ich an, zumindest innerhalb eines Herstellers, immer die gleichen und unterscheiden sich nicht zwischen den Serien?

Beispiel 500W Netzteil läuft mit 500W und 1000W Netzteil läuft mit 500W. Sollte da das 1000W Netzteil nicht länger halten?

Sorry, falls ich mich arg dumm anstelle, aber mit dem Thema hatte ich einfach noch nichts zu tun und kenne mich überhaupt nicht gut aus.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2018)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Beispiel 500W Netzteil läuft mit 500W und 1000W Netzteil läuft mit 500W. Sollte da das 1000W Netzteil nicht länger halten?



Nö, wird nicht länger halten. 
Kondensatoren altern, das hängt vor allem mit der Temperatur ab, in der sie betrieben werden und wenn du ein Semi Passiv 1000 Watt Netzteil hast, wo es Hotspots gibt, ist das sogar schlechter, als wenn du ein 500 Watt Netzteil hast, wo der Lüfter immer läuft.


----------



## poiu (25. Oktober 2018)

@Larsson92​Man müsste es schauen und beide lüfter kurven übereinander legen

Aber üblicherweise sind leistungsstärkere Netzteile immer lauter


----------



## arcDaniel (25. Oktober 2018)

Also das ist ja eingentlich sehr logisch:
Wenn ich ein (Werste fikitv und vereinfacht zur besseren Veranschualichung) ein 500W Netzteil habe und belaste dieses mit 400W also 80% und ich hätte einen Wirkungsgrad von 95%, würden 20W Verlust entstehen.

Habe ich nun ein 1000W Netzteil und belastet dieses auch mit 80%, also 800W, hätte man bei gleichem Wirkungsgrad, einen Verlust von 40W.

40W sind natürlich wärmer als 20W, da das Gehäuse gleich Gross ist, muss der Lüfter mehr arbeiten also wird sogesehen das dicke 1000W Netzteil lauter.

Wenn ich jetzt aber beide mit nur 400W belaste und beide hätten hier den gleichen Wirkungsgrad, hätten beide auch nur einen Verlust von 20W.

Gleiches Gehäuse, so müsste der Lüfter des 1000W auch nicht schneller drehen, wären also beide gleichlaut.

Jetzt könnte man noch sagen, dass 1000W Netzteil ist im Gehäuse durch grössere Bauteile enger und die 20W könnten so schlechter entweichen, ja ok, dann wärde das 1000W wieder etwas lauter.

Also msste man schon die Lüfterkurve bei gleicher Belastung und gleicher Temperatur vergleichen um den Unterschied zu sehen.

Ich denke aber, dass wenn wir jetzt 2 gleiche Netzteilmodelle nehmen nur in verschiedenen Leistungsklassen (BeQuiet DPP11 550W vs 1000W oder Seasonic Prime Ultra 650W vs 1000W) und wir würden die Lautstärke bei gleicher Belastung vegleichen, so würde man keinen Unterschied im Geräuschpegel hören. Vielleicht messen, aber hören? Ich bezweifle dies jedenfalls.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab mal ein Video mit Special Effects. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oQ8YET63kTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (25. Oktober 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ein Video mit Special Effects.



Netzteile mit RGB sind gar nix dagegen. In China mag man ja das Feuerwerk erfunden haben, aber jetzt weiß ich endlich, was es mit diesen extrastarken "Polen-Böllern" auf sich hat, von denen man jedes Jahr hört und liest.


----------



## poiu (25. Oktober 2018)

Das erste mal wo die Amazon bewertungen wohl auch zutreffend sind 

Akyga AK-B1-400 Netzteil 400W, 120mm leiser Luefter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2018)

poiu schrieb:


> Das erste mal wo die Amazon bewertungen wohl auch zutreffend sind
> 
> Akyga AK-B1-400 Netzteil 400W, 120mm leiser Luefter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer



Hat immerhin 3 Monate gehalten.


----------



## poiu (26. Oktober 2018)

und denn PC nicht abgefackelt.


----------



## Xploder270 (26. Oktober 2018)

Weiß jemand wieviel man mit einem Straight Power 10 500W tatsächlich ziehen kann, bevor die Schutzschaltungen greifen?
Meinte mal gelesen zu haben, dass die 500W und 600W E10er in Sachen Maximallast gleich sind, finde dazu aber nichts mehr.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Oktober 2018)

Xploder270 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wieviel man mit einem Straight Power 10 500W tatsächlich ziehen kann, bevor die Schutzschaltungen greifen?



Es gibt nur einen Weg, das herauszufinden: Ziehen lassen, bis die Schutzschaltungen greifen.


----------



## Xploder270 (26. Oktober 2018)

Da gibt es ja zum Glück hier im Forum Leute mit passenden Messgeräten, wie man in dem Video letzte Seite sehen konnte.

Daher meine Frage nach Erfahrungswerten, die es vielleicht schon gibt


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2018)

Poiu kann dir das sicher sagen. Musst mal warten, bis er wieder online ist.
Ich würde aber tippen, dass du 20% über Max Last fahren kannst, bis die Schutzschaltung greift. Ansonsten wirklich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Gysi1901 (26. Oktober 2018)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es gibt nur einen Weg, das herauszufinden: Ziehen lassen, bis die Schutzschaltungen greifen.


Man könnte natürlich auch Google anstrengen oder BQ fragen, aber wozu die Mühe, wenn man sich einfach zwei Grafikkarten für 1000€ kaufen kann und dann misst, bei welcher Last das Netzteil abschaltet.


----------



## kloanabua (26. Oktober 2018)

Mein Be Quiet Straight Power 10 600W hat meine Vega 64 zum abschalten gebracht als sie nur an einer Rail hing.
Wenn Sie an beiden hängt, keine Probleme mehr.
Meine alte R9 390X, die nominell mehr verbraucht hat, hat das auch in extrem OC nie geschafft. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2018)

Vielleicht erzeugt die Vega höhere Peak Werte, bei der das E10 dann sensibler reagiert.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Gleiches Gehäuse, so müsste der Lüfter des 1000W auch nicht schneller drehen, wären also beide gleichlaut.



Bedenke, dass das größere Netzteil im geringen Lastbereich ineffizienter ist. Die Effizienz ist nicht konstant gleich hoch.


----------



## arcDaniel (26. Oktober 2018)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Bedenke, dass das größere Netzteil im geringen Lastbereich ineffizienter ist. Die Effizienz ist nicht konstant gleich hoch.



Jein, also im Grunde hast du schon recht, wenn wir aber z.B. 400w bei einem 550w oder 1000w Netzteil schauen, so sind sie jeweil auf der Effizienz Kurve gut und der Unterschied macht extrem wenig aus. 

Jedenfalls so wenig, dass es sich nicht nennenswert auf die Wärmeentwicklung auswirkt, dass das 1000w hörbar lauter wird.

Ich denke wir reden ja auch von guten Netzteilen mit mindestens 80+ Gold.

Ich selbst kaufe neu nur 80+ Titanium.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olstyle (27. Oktober 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vielleicht erzeugt die Vega [erzeugt] höhere Peak Werte, bei der das E10 dann sensibler reagiert.


Den Satz kannst du auch ohne Bedenken so schreiben  .


----------



## cap82 (27. Oktober 2018)

Nabend zusammen, ich plane den Wechsel auf 1080ti, habe ja dieses Jahr das alte Cooler Master Silent Pro 600W durch ein Straight Power 11 450W ersetzt.
Der i58600k läuft aktuell auf 4,8GHz. Meint ihr es könnte da schon eng werden mit der 1080ti?
Wenn ich aktuell Shadow of the Tomb Raider mit der 1070 auf 2 GHz teste und Prime Small FFT's im Hintergrund laufen lasse, zieht das System insgesamt an die 300W.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2018)

Das wird laufen.


----------



## NuVirus (29. Oktober 2018)

Gerade gesehen, scheint ne neue Serie von Be Quiet  Serie zu geben:
Ihre Suche auf ALTERNATE.de

Pure power 11 Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## poiu (29. Oktober 2018)

Ja ist bekannt 

be quiet! - Silent PSUs, cases and PC cooling products. PSU calculator and cooler check for your PC
be quiet! - Silent PSUs, cases and PC cooling products. PSU calculator and cooler check for your PC


----------



## Rolk (29. Oktober 2018)

Und muss ich jetzt meine Pure Power 10 auf den Müll werfen?


----------



## poiu (29. Oktober 2018)

ja das ist voll alt


----------



## Rolk (29. Oktober 2018)

Nein, aber im Ernst. Sind da deutliche Verbesserungen zu erwarten oder tut sich so wenig, dass sich evtl. Abverkaufsschnäppchen beim 10er lohnen könnten?


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Nein, aber im Ernst. Sind da deutliche Verbesserungen zu erwarten oder tut sich so wenig, dass sich evtl. Abverkaufsschnäppchen beim 10er lohnen könnten?



Ich glaube nicht, dass es da große Unterschiede geben wird.


----------



## poiu (29. Oktober 2018)

Da müsst ihr Test abwarten


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (29. Oktober 2018)

poiu schrieb:


> Da müsst ihr Test abwarten



Der kam aber Flach 

Du weist doch schon wieder mehr, als du preisgeben willst


----------



## Threshold (31. Oktober 2018)

Und da ist auch schon ein Test des Pure Power 11.
be quiet! Pure Power 11 im Test - Pure Power jetzt in Gold


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Oktober 2018)

wie erwartet, der Evolutions-Nachfolger; also keine Überraschung, aber ein willkommenes Stück Hardware


----------



## Takeda (31. Oktober 2018)

In einem anderen Thread kamen wir kurz auf das Thema Verschleiß eines Netzteils.

Das wurde hier: Verschleiß von Netzteilen

schonmal angerissen, aber nicht tiefer behandelt.

Aussagen von be Quiet:

_- Netzteile verschleißen nicht in dem Sinne, es gibt nicht viele  Teile die bei richtiger Handhabe kaputt gehen können. Es sind in den  meisten Fällen nur zwei Dinge: Lüfter und Kondensatoren die anfällig  sind
- Lüfter sind ein großes Risiko, deswegen setzt BQ auf langlebige FDB und keine billigen Sleeve Bearings.
- Kondensatoren können nach einigen Jahren irgendwann mal aufgehen. Das  ist aber nur in sehr seltenen Fällen vorgekommen und erst nach extrem  langer Zeit_

und Aussagen von Seasonic:

_1.       Netzteile  haben keinen klassischen Verschleiß – sondern die Lebensdauer hängt  stark an den verwendeten Komponenten, dem Layout und der  Fertigungsqualität. _
_2.       Die  schwächste Komponenten sind dabei die Lüfter, welcher die eigentliche  MTBF (Mean Time Between Failure) eines Netzteiles bestimmt also die Zeit  bis zum erwarteten / errechneten Defekt. Seasonic setzt dabei  hauptsächlich auf die nach Industrienorm hochwertigen kugelgelagerten  Lüfter von Sanyo Denki und Adda. Dazu fokussiert sich Seasonic auf die  Fanless-Technologie, welches dann auf diesen „Schwachpunkt“ Lüfter  komplett verzichten kann und dazu weniger Wärme und Stress der  Komponenten erzeugt._
_3.       Weitere  wichtige Komponente ist der Kondensator. Die Verwendung von  Feststoffkondensatoren (wie bei Mainboards oder VGA Karten) ist dabei  ein Garant für eine Langlebigkeit. Seasonic setzt dabei auf japanische  Produktion mit der Zertifizierung bis 105°C. _
_4.       Aber  auch die besten Komponenten helfen nichts, wenn es bei der  Fertigungsqualität hinkt. Hierbei sind die Lötstellen – verwendeten  Kabel und das PCB (Platinen) Layout entscheidend wie viel Wärme entsteht  oder verhindert wird. Ebenfalls wichtig ist der qualifizierte Einbau  der Platine (ohne Erdung oder viel Klebematerial) im Netzteilgehäuse zu  beachten. _
_5.       Lange  Garantiezeiten aktuell bis zu 7 Jahren sind dazu ein kleines  Sicherheitspolster für den User – Es gilt also auf das Paket des  Netzteilherstellers / -marke zu achten._

Und hier ging es explizit um die Elkos, aber eher weniger mit  klarer Antwort zum "Verschleiß":  Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren - Lebensdauer und Qualitätsbewertung

Jedoch hält sich iwie hartnäckig die Meinung, dass man ein Netzteil unbedingt nach ein paar Jahren tauschen muss und so ein klarer Grund lässt sich für mich einfach nicht finden. Auch wird öfter angedeutet, dass das dann die Hardware schädigen könnte. Mich würde mal interessieren wie das gehen soll, wenn nicht grad mit Gewalt Bauteile rausgerissen werden, wozumal an entsprechenden Stellen sowieso auf jedem Netzteil Sicherungen sitzen.
Bisher habe ich viel mit Class A/B-Endstufen gearbeitet, diese auseinander genommen, repariert etc. Tatsächlich muss so eine Endstufe schonmal innerhalb kürzester Zeit richtig viel Saft bereitstellen (eben dem Musik-Signal folgend), was zu sekundärseitigen Slew-Rates von 45V/µs (eher 60V/µs oder manchmal gar dreistellig) führt, natürlich mit entsprechendem Strom für bspweise 500 W (auf Vollast entsprechend). Hingegen sind die Rise-Times sekundärseitig durchaus geringer als bei einem PC-Schaltnetzteil. Das beschreibt vorrangig den Signalweg, aber somit natürlich auch die Versorgung der Transen, die ja das Signal entsprechend verstärken. Die Gleichstromversorgung der Leistungstransen liegt hier bei den Ausgangspotenzialen bei +/- 40V, 50V, 60V usw, meistens je nach Leistungsklasse aufsteigend. Als Sieb-Kondensatoren werden meist dicke Elkos im 5-6-stelligen µF-Bereich genutzt und im Transen-versorgenden Weg eben auch entsprechende Elkos verbaut, die angegebene Slew Rates und Rise-Times garantieren. Und solche Audio-Endstufen werden unter Vollast auch richtig richtig heiß, weit heißer als PC-Netzteile. Und die Krux, bei der ich immer stutzig werde: Der angenommene "Verschleiß" der Bauteile. Selbst 40 Jahre alte Elkos solcher Audio-Amps sind heutzutage oft noch bei ihrer Kapazität wie vor 40 Jahren. Und das nach jahre... achwas, jahrzehntelanger Nutzung in Discos usw. Ich musste in der Tat schon einige Elkos tauschen, aber eher, weil diese unterdimensioniert waren. Und das auch nur auf den billigen Platinen. Und naja, die Elkos von 1980 dann doch niedrigere spezifizierte Maximalwerte haben als heutige neue Kondensatoren . Da gab es schonmal ein, zwei gewölbte Exemplare. Meist waren es eher kalte Lötstellen oder gar Bauteile, die sich selbst entlötet haben (was dann auch wieder auf eine falsche Bauteil-Dimensionierung oder gar eine falsche Planung der Schaltung hinweist)

So. Da ich nun weniger Class D-Amps bisher repariert habe, aber hier ja ganz oft eben diese Elkos als Problem genannt wurden, würde mich mal interessieren, wieso die Elkos bei einem Class D-Netzteil im PC iwie stärker beansprucht sein sollen als bei einem Audio-Amp. Denn die Gleichrichtung und Aufrechterhaltung primärseitig der Spannung wird bei einem Class D-Netzteil ja wohl kaum anders realisiert sein als bei einer Class A/B-Endstufe. Der Unterschied zwischen Class A/B und D liegt ja an ganz anderer Stelle. (Mal ganz abgesehen von der viel höheren Verlustleistung einer Class A/B-Endstufe.) Ich weiß, dass durch schnelle sekundärseitige Lastwechsel (100kHz aufwärts), und dem Schaltregler, somit dem Ripplestrom, ein weiterer Betrachtungsfaktor dazu kommt, der den Elkos zusetzen kann. Aber auch eher, wenn diese eben außerhalb ihrer Spezifikation betrieben werden. Schnelle Lastwechsel sind jetzt kein Grund für einen Elko-"Verschleiß". Aber da lasse ich mich gern belehren.
Eine tiefere Erklärung, warum ein PC-Netzteil nach einiger Zeit getauscht werden sollte, weil einem bspweise "die Hardware lieb sein sollte" (wie auch immer die dann kaputt gehen soll durch ein altes Netzteil. Ideen?), oder eben wegen alten Elkos (scheint tatsächlich ein sehr seltenes Problem zu sein, wenn man danach sucht), wäre wünschenswert und sicher aufschlussreich für viele. Gerne auch, wie sich die Technik weiter entwickelt hat und warum man gerade deshalb keine alten Netzteile verwenden sollte und bspweise immer nach der aktuellsten ATX-Spezifizierung schauen sollte. Ich weiß ja, dass alle Komponenten-Hersteller ihre Power Supply-Guides haben, liegt hier vllt. die Teflon-Pfanne begraben?

Ein viel größeres Problem, das tatsächlich einen Verschleiß darstellt, sehe ich im verbauten Lüfter. Tut der nicht mehr, steigt die Temperatur... und wir wissen ja, was das heißt


----------



## bastian123f (31. Oktober 2018)

@ Takeda: Weder bequiet noch Seasonic haben auch etwas über Lastwechsel geschrieben. Andere Baugruppen des Netzteils werden eben auch sehr belastet, wenn eine Grafikkarte ständig von 50 Watt auf 250 Watt springt. Zum Beispiel bei Zwischensequenzen in Spielen. 

Neuere SCHNELLERE Hardware braucht kann auch schnellere Netzteile benötigen. Denn in den letzten Jahren hat sich hier auch einiges geändert. Eine aktuelle Grafikkarte, ein aktueller Prozessor kann hier deutlich schneller von der Base Clock in den Boost fahren. Ergo wird auch viel schneller der Strom an der Komponente benötigt. 

Ich hatte vorher noch ein Sharkoon Netzteil, welches uralt war. Komischerweise hat sich mein PC immer abgeschaltet, sobald die Fury in den Boost gesprungen ist. Das bequiet L7 hat es wieder gerichtet, obwohl dies auch noch 50 Watt weniger hatte! Und jetzt habe ich das E11 für die Zukunft gekauft. Komischerweise hat meine Fury fast kein Spulenfiepen mehr. Das E11 liefert wohl jetzt sauberen konstanteren Strom. Soweit bin ich auch nicht in der Netzteilsparte.


----------



## Takeda (31. Oktober 2018)

bastian123f schrieb:


> @ Takeda: Weder bequiet noch Seasonic haben auch etwas über Lastwechsel geschrieben. Andere Baugruppen des Netzteils werden eben auch sehr belastet, wenn eine Grafikkarte ständig von 50 Watt auf 250 Watt springt. Zum Beispiel bei Zwischensequenzen in Spielen.
> 
> Neuere SCHNELLERE Hardware braucht kann auch schnellere Netzteile benötigen. Denn in den letzten Jahren hat sich hier auch einiges geändert. Eine aktuelle Grafikkarte, ein aktueller Prozessor kann hier deutlich schneller von der Base Clock in den Boost fahren. Ergo wird auch viel schneller der Strom an der Komponente benötigt.
> 
> Ich hatte vorher noch ein Sharkoon Netzteil, welches uralt war. Komischerweise hat sich mein PC immer abgeschaltet, sobald die Fury in den Boost gesprungen ist. Das bequiet L7 hat es wieder gerichtet, obwohl dies auch noch 50 Watt weniger hatte! Und jetzt habe ich das E11 für die Zukunft gekauft. Komischerweise hat meine Fury fast kein Spulenfiepen mehr. Das E11 liefert wohl jetzt sauberen konstanteren Strom. Soweit bin ich auch nicht in der Netzteilsparte.



Danke! Das ist nämlich ein Punkt, den ich auf jeden Fall nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Threshold (31. Oktober 2018)

Takeda schrieb:


> Danke! Das ist nämlich ein Punkt, den ich auf jeden Fall nachvollziehen kann.



Hast du einen Rechner, den du nie veränderst, kann das Netzteil darin auch immer bleiben und muss nicht verändert werden.
Man kauft neue Netzteile in der Regel deswegen, weil sich die Anforderungen ändern bzw. weil die neue Hardware andere Ansprüche stellt.
Heute muss das Netzteil schlicht mehr leisten, weil die Grafikkarten Hersteller billiger bauen und alles dem Netzteil überlassen, was früher auch die Grafikkarte geleistet hat.
Spannungsspitzen muss das Netzteil ausgleichen. Dazu brauchst du eine gute Spannungsregulation. All das können ältere Netzteile nicht mehr leisten. Auch wenn sie noch funktionieren, sind sie in dem Bereich das schwächste Glied und sollte daher zeitnah ersetzt werden.


----------



## poiu (31. Oktober 2018)

Das Thema hatten wir schon ausgiebig. 

Seasonic und BQ aussagen sind korrekt.

Zu Elkos Das Problem ist die Veränderung der Last wechsel, ich hab hier noch ein 26 Jahre altes Netzteil die Elkos sehen blendend aus.

Auch viele alte AT/AT PCs laufen immer noch problemlos alte Amiga, Atari,... auch Konsolen...

Die Leistungen haben sich geändert und Lastwechsel sind hinzugekommen, früher hattest entweder An & Aus, später dann Idle Last, heute hast du Lastwechsel in ms Bereich mit extremen Peaks. 

Was auch noch vergessen wird ist nicht nur die Belastung eine rolle spielt sondern auch die umgehbung und damit meine ich nicht nur Temperatur, Luftfeuchtigkeit... sondern auch die Eingangsspannung. Ist die Netzspannung mies, mit Surges, Peaks.. zB Ursache sind zB Industrieanlagen. 
Sowas kann einem auch ganz schnell das Netzteil killen 


Abschließend würde ich sagen ein Netzteil ist eine Sicherheitskomponente und sollte zeitig ausgetauscht werden nicht wen nes platzt.
Siehe Ampeln im Straßenverkehr diese werden nicht ausgetauscht wenn sie kaputt sondern nach bestimmten laufzeiten. 

Darüber hinaus ist es nicht sinnvoll moderne Systeme mit ATX 1.3 Netzteilen zu betreiben, dafür sidn die nicht ausgelegt 

Am ende muss jeder selbst entscheiden wie lange er mit einem Netzteil rumgurckt, ich selbst halte von pauschalen aussagen ala nach 3 Jahren gar nichts, es ist immer eine Individuelle Angelegenheit die abgewägt und beurteilt werde sollte


----------



## Threshold (31. Oktober 2018)

poiu schrieb:


> Am ende muss jeder selbst entscheiden wie lange er mit einem Netzteil rumgurckt, ich selbst halte von pauschalen aussagen ala nach 3 Jahren gar nichts, es ist immer eine Individuelle Angelegenheit die abgewägt und beurteilt werde sollte



3 Jahre? 
Ich trage Unterhosen länger.


----------



## Takeda (31. Oktober 2018)

ok, dann ist es also so, wie ich es mir schon fast dachte. neuere Komponenten, neuere Power Supply Guides mit anderen Anforderungen, andere Spezifikationen... gut


----------



## Threshold (31. Oktober 2018)

Poiu hat schon recht, wenn er sagt, dass man ein Netzteil nach 3 Jahren nicht wegwerfen muss.
Man muss aber auch schauen, was man denn für Anforderungen hat.
Hast du z.B. ein Gruppe Netzteil, das du dir vor 3 Jahren neu gekauft hast und planst nun eine RTX 2080 Ti zu verbauen, solltest du das Netzteil angesichts der Grafikkarte mit tauschen.
Kaufst du aber eine 1060, brauchst du das Netzteil nicht erneuern.


----------



## Mahoy (31. Oktober 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> 3 Jahre?
> Ich trage Unterhosen länger.



Aber hoffentlich nicht an einem Stück durch, oder?  

Ich tausche Netzteile aus, sobald die Leistung nicht mehr genügt, sich Standards maßgeblich verändern oder tatsächlich Probleme auftreten. Was mir für meine Hauptsysteme nicht mehr genügt, kann für "weitervererbte" Altgeräte und Office-Zweitverwertungen immer noch gut genug sein. In meinem bald 30 Jahre alten Retro-Rechner ist auch immer noch das originale Netzteil drin ...


----------



## EyRaptor (31. Oktober 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> 3 Jahre?
> Ich trage Unterhosen länger.



am Stück? 

Edit:
Wie schätzt ihr das Netzteil für Preis-Leistungs-Builds ein?
Wird es noch günstiger und damit vllt. wieder zu einer der Standardempfehlungen?


----------



## poiu (31. Oktober 2018)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber hoffentlich nicht an einem Stück durch, oder?
> 
> Ich tausche Netzteile aus, sobald die Leistung nicht mehr genügt, sich Standards maßgeblich verändern oder tatsächlich Probleme auftreten. Was mir für meine Hauptsysteme nicht mehr genügt, kann für "weitervererbte" Altgeräte und Office-Zweitverwertungen immer noch gut genug sein. In meinem bald 30 Jahre alten Retro-Rechner ist auch immer noch das originale Netzteil drin ...



So sollte es auch sein, es hängt auch davon ab um was für ein Netzteil es sich handelt, ein P11/Prime kann länger laufen als ein Xielnce Performace usw. 

Die Retro PC Netzteile  werden auch ewig laufen, trotzdem steckt in meine mein 80  + Gold NT ist aber auch eher Dekadenz, lag hier rum das 300W Gold


----------



## arcDaniel (1. November 2018)

Ich es nicht aber auch so, dass moderne Netzteile, Probleme mit mancher Retro-Hardware haben können. Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass die 5V früher stärker belastet wurden als Heute und hier die eher schwache Auslegung der modernen Netzteile Probleme bereiten kann.

Würde mich interessieren ob hier einer etwas sagen kann


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. November 2018)

Das stimmt schon, aber, das kommt dann auf das System an, und das Netzteil


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2018)

Die letzten Systeme ohne "P4-Stecker" dürften mit einem modernen DC/DC Wandler eng werden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. November 2018)

Das ist durchaus möglich. Aber es gibt auch dafür noch was zu kaufen


----------



## poiu (1. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich es nicht aber auch so, dass moderne Netzteile, Probleme mit mancher Retro-Hardware haben können. Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass die 5V früher stärker belastet wurden als Heute und hier die eher schwache Auslegung der modernen Netzteile Probleme bereiten kann.
> 
> Würde mich interessieren ob hier einer etwas sagen kann





Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, aber, das kommt dann auf das System an, und das Netzteil



Ja es gibt einige die -5V brauchen, das ist das Problematischste

 ich hab aber keine Probleme und hab hier ein PIII Slot A board, ein Sockel PIII 1GHz und mehrere Sockel A boards 700MHz - 2GHz 

Die sind Problemlos, die PC haben so geringe Leistungsaufnahme das ist 30-100W

Problematischer könnte es bei irgendwelchen P4 EE werden aber solche Herdplatten hab ich nicht hier


----------



## arcDaniel (1. November 2018)

Danke für die Info  Ich habe hier noch ein Phenom II 965BE, welcher ich irgendwann also Linux Rechner nutzen möchte, denke aber hier spielt das Netzteil keine so große Rolle. 

Hier könnte ich mir sogar eins der neuen Pure Power vorstellen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. November 2018)

Die Hardware der Generation zieht schon fast alles an Energiebedarf über 12V.


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Danke für die Info  Ich habe hier noch ein Phenom II 965BE, welcher ich irgendwann also Linux Rechner nutzen möchte, denke aber hier spielt das Netzteil keine so große Rolle.
> 
> Hier könnte ich mir sogar eins der neuen Pure Power vorstellen.



Kannst du auf jeden Fall in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2018)

So, endlich ist das video da. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1jPAsNvjiqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cap82 (4. November 2018)

Ach du Sch.... 
Das is ja brutal...


----------



## gorgeous188 (10. November 2018)

Habe es endlich geschafft das CoolerMaster RealPower 550 durch ein neues Netzteil zu ersetzen. Der Besitzer musste erst überzeugt werden.
Nach meiner Recherche müsste es um die zehn Jahre alt sein, zuletzt hat es einen i7 920 und eine GTX 950 versorgt.
Das Teil liegt nun bei mir. Hersteller ist Acbel, das habe ich schon überprüft. Wem kann ich das schicken? Mich würde wirklich brennend interessieren, wie stabil die Spannungen noch sind. Wäre echt klasse, wenn man das mal an eine TestStation hängen könnte. Wenn es dabei explodiert ist es auch nicht so wild. Besser dort als im PC.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (10. November 2018)

StefanPayne (der hat auch ein NT-Foto Thread) oder poiu, allerdings würd ich vorher ne pn schreiben, oder du wartest bis sie sich melden


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2018)

Stefan hat sicher Interesse. Frag ihn einfach mal per PN.


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> So, endlich ist das video da.


Ist ja ein nettes Video aber ich dachte da passiert Live ein Funkenflug.


----------



## behemoth85 (13. November 2018)

Hallo ich würde gerne erfahren ob mein Netzteil, PowerFlower goldengreen HX 550w, für eine rtx 2070 oder 2080 ausreicht. Momentan ist ne 290x drin, Xeon 1275 und 16GB ddr3.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. November 2018)

Du meist doch Hoffentlich ein Superflower?

Super Flower Golden Green HX 550W ATX 2.3 ab €' '77,87 (2018) | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU ?

Wie alt ist das?
Grundsätzlich könnte es reichen.


----------



## behemoth85 (13. November 2018)

Ja genau das. Ich habs 2015 gekauft, das Modell ist von 2013.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. November 2018)

Ich würde sagen das geht noch.


----------



## behemoth85 (13. November 2018)

Ich in dem Fall dann auch  

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## poiu (14. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ist ja ein nettes Video aber ich dachte da passiert Live ein Funkenflug.



Denn gab es im Video davor, findest im Kanal


@gorgeous188
Die alten AcBel sind nicht schlecht gewesen aber nach 10 Jahren gut das er es ausgetauscht hat

Das wird wahrscheinlich nicht platzen oder so, eher wird nur die Restwelligkeit komplett daneben sein


----------



## gorgeous188 (14. November 2018)

Selbst die Restwelligkeit wäre schon eine Aussage. Finden die Festplatten bestimmt super


----------



## poiu (14. November 2018)

joop meist tanzen die Spannungen auseinander und die restwelligkeit. 

Wenn du willst kannst mir das teil schicken wen Stefan nicht will, ich hab noch zwei drei andere könnte ich ein Video basteln


----------



## gorgeous188 (15. November 2018)

Ja mache ich. Ist auch nicht eilig. Ich schreibe dir.


----------



## tsd560ti (18. November 2018)

Würdet ihr bedenkenlos noch ältere Indy-Netzteile für neuere Systeme (z.B. Ryzen 2600+ GeForce RTX 2070) einsetzen?  
Beispielsweise das Seasonic S12-II (bzw Antec HCG ) gibt es berets seit 2010, sind dennoch nicht mehr Gruppe gewesen. Link: Seasonic S12II-520Bronze 520W ATX 2.2 ab €' '48,95 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Die meiste Zeit war ich hier im Forum aktiv, als noch einige StraightPower E9 für Maxwell in Rente geschickt wurden und habe je nach Preislage für neue Builds auch mal das Seasonic G550 (80p Gold, ab 2012) empfohlen.  

Von daher wäre es für mich interessant ob die früheren/älteren Indys immer noch modernen Standards entsprechen können oder mittlwerweile auch hoffnungslos überholt sind. 



Gesendet von meinem MI MAX 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (18. November 2018)

Rein vom Aufbau sollten auch alte Indys mit den neuen Systemen klar kommen. Das G450M, was bei mir mittlerweile eine GTX1080 ertragen muss, (in erster Linie weil ich keine Lust auf das Gefummelt hatte mal die NTs zwischen HTPC und altem Tower auszutauschen) würde ich auch nicht anders einschätzen. Und das läuft prima.
Nur wenn es halt wirklich nicht nur technisch sonder auch produziert in 2010 ist wäre mittlerweile nicht nur die grundlegende Technik etwas älter sondern auch die Bauteile schon etwas "abgenutzt".


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2018)

Das Seasonic ist seit 8 Jahren aufm Markt und hat das echt noch ATX Version 2.2?
Ich würde es ersetzen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. November 2018)

Das G550 würde ich vielleicht in Betracht ziehen, wenn es wirklich sehr jung ist, sprich, eines der letzten.
Das müsste auch eher ATX2.3 sein.

Das S12II würde ich nicht mehr nutzen, auch weil es da zig Versionen gibt, und mindestens eine ist gruppenreguliert.


----------



## poiu (21. November 2018)

Gruppe wird natürlich laufen empfehlen würde ich es nicht bei neukauf. 

Die S12II werden ja billig und neu in irgendwelche Office Systeme gepackt und dafür sind die ja auch ok


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. November 2018)

Das war ja hier nicht die Frage, für Office wäre n günstig geschossenes S12II OK, klar.


----------



## tsd560ti (21. November 2018)

Okay, so wie ich eure Beiträge verstehe ist Indy (von ordentlichen Produzenten) allein immer noch kein Freifahrtschein sie in jedem System einzusetzen? 

Gesendet von meinem MI MAX 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## moreply (21. November 2018)

Indy heißt ja nicht das der Rest stimmt. Das LC9550 war Indy, und ist an der Chroma abgeraucht.

So ein DC-DC Modul ist ja nicht teuer also werben jetzt auch die billig Hersteller damit, klar wird dann halt woanders gespart.

Das S9 ist auch Indy, trotzdem kann man es auch nicht überall bedenkenlos einsetzen. 
Das S12ii ist eh so ein Super Sonderfall, da gibt es viele Versionen von. Und die Grundplattform ist von 2010, also längst überholt.

Wie immer gilt das Gesamt Paket zählt DC-DC bringt nichts, wenn Kondensatoren usw. unterste Schublade sind.


----------



## joNickels (26. November 2018)

Ich bin aktuell am überlegen mein in die Jahre gekommenes NT auszutauschen. Im “aktuellen“ Pc werden folgende Komponenten betrieben: 
CPU: Q9550@3,7 GHz 1,36V vcore 
GPU: GTX 760 OC 
Ram: 4 Riegel DDR 2
Lüfter: 3 120mm
Speicher: 1 SSD 1 HDD

Das verwendete NT ist ein Corsair VX550 Watt. Ich überlege mir mit dem Release der neuen Ryzen Gen mal wieder einen Neubau zu leisten. Es wäre aber auch ganz schön wenn mir der Rechner bis dahin nicht um die Ohren fliegt. Meint ihr die Schutzschaltungen greifen bei dem alten NT im Notfall ? Und wenn nicht was für ein NT wäre für den alten und dann neuen Pc zu empfehlen ? Ich hatte so im Preisbereich bis 65 Euro geplant. Kann mich aber leider echt nicht entscheiden. Einige von mir rausgesuchte Kanidaten:
BeQuiet SP 10 400W
BeQuiet PP 10 500W
BeQuiet PP 11 500W
Seasonic focus gold 450W


----------



## Olstyle (26. November 2018)

Das Netzteil passt doch prima zum Rest des Systems und ist ohne Veränderung an den restlichen Teilen keine konkrete Gefahr.
Ich würde erst ein Neues kaufen wenn auch die Plattform oder die Graka getauscht wird.


----------



## poiu (28. November 2018)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Habe es endlich geschafft das CoolerMaster RealPower 550 durch ein neues Netzteil zu ersetzen. .. Mich würde wirklich brennend interessieren, wie stabil die Spannungen noch sind. Wäre echt klasse, wenn man das mal an eine TestStation hängen könnte. Wenn es dabei explodiert ist es auch nicht so wild. Besser dort als im PC.



Gorgeous schickt mir das Netzteil, ich überlege jetzt mal mehrer ältere NT in einem Video durchzunehmen

Falls ihr noch Kandidaten zur verfügung stellen wollt

Sollten unverbastelt sein, mindestens 8 Jahre alt und natürlich den Anschein machen problemlos zu laufen


----------



## Rolk (29. November 2018)

Kann jemand etwas zu diesem NT sagen? Brauchbar oder no go?

Sharkoon WPC750 750W ATX 2.4 ab €' '52,80 (2018) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland

Das wird gerade für 40 € angeboten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. November 2018)

Da ist doch die Frage eigentlich schon mit dem Preis beantwortet, oder? 750W zu nem Preis wo vernünftige Netzteile gerade mal mit 400W aufwarten können?
Nein, kein Empfehlung, das kann nicht wirklich gut sein.


----------



## Rolk (29. November 2018)

So schlau das ein 750W NT für einen Normalpreis von 40 € nichts taugen kann bin ich auch.  

Der Normalpreis liegt hier aber eher bei ~70 € und 40 € im Angebot.


----------



## poiu (29. November 2018)

die sharkoon schwanken stark in Qualität. Problematischer sehe ich eher wozu 750W, wer 750W braucht sollte da auch was besseres kaufen und alle anderen sind mit 500W besser bedient


----------



## 1NDY (7. Dezember 2018)

Hey,

Ich habe mir einen i9 9900k geschossen.
Aktuell habe ich ein Bequit dark Power pro 650watt.
Reicht das Netzteil für eine Ausus 1080Ti, AiO, Gehäuse Lüfter und die CPU?


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2018)

Was für ein Dark Power ist das denn? Wie alt?


----------



## 1NDY (7. Dezember 2018)

Ah sorry dark Power 11 und ehm 1.5 Jahre alt. Würde die CPU gerne offen laufen lassen also nicht in der 95 Watt TDP. Da meine Freundin nen Teil der Hardware übernimmt müsste eh ein Netzteil gekauft werden.


----------



## EyRaptor (7. Dezember 2018)

Das Netzteil ist noch gut und reicht easy.


----------



## Niklas6 (8. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe momentan ein Thermaltake Smart RGB 600W bei mir verbaut. Bei diesem Netzteil handelt es sich um ein Austauschnetzteil, da mein altes gerattert hat. Das Netzteil ist aber extrem laut und ich möchte mir zu Weihnachten jetzt ein neues kaufen.

Ich habe das Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 550 W und das be quiet Pure Power 11 500 W CM ins Auge gefasst.
Die Frage ist nun, welches ist besser und welches ist leiser? Und würde sich der Aufpreis zum Straight Power 11 lohnen?

Mein System:
Intel Xeon e3 1231 v3
CPU Kühler: Alpine 11 Rev. 2 (vielleicht auch neu? evtl. Ben Nevis?)
EVGA GTX 960 4GB
Board: MSI Z97 PC MATE
8GB RAM
1x HDD
1x SSD
1x DVD Brenner

Das ganze befindet sich im einem Fractal Define R6


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Dezember 2018)

Moin,

also davon ab, das du selbst ein 400W Gerät nicht ansatzweise auslastest, wäre in dem Fall das Focus Gold Plus 450/550W voraussichtlich leiser, weil du den Lüfter selbst bei Vollast nicht zum laufen bekommst.
Technisch würd eich das Focus Gold Plus auch leicht vor dem PP11 sesen, aber das sidn wohl eher Nuancen.

Das Focus Gold ohen Plus hat einen Lüfter der meinem wissen nach immer läuft udn lauter ist als der von PP11.

Das SP E11 ist aber noch mal ne ganze Spur besser, sowohl technisch als auch vom Lüfter.
Wenn die Lautstärke wichtig ist, in jeder Lebenslage, auich bei später mehr Energiebedarf mit stärkere Hardware, wü+rd eich zum E11 greifen.
Wie du für dich das Thema Garantie bewertest, was hier zigfach diskutiert wurde, kann ich nicht sagen, das musst du selbst entscheiden.

Achja, ich habe hier ausdrücklich meine Aversion gegen Semi-Passiv bei kleinen Netzteilen mal außen vor gelassen, Ich persöhnlich würde nicht zu einem Focus Gold Plus greifen, aber eben nur wegen Semi-Passiver Lüfer.


----------



## Niklas6 (8. Dezember 2018)

Alles klar, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Bei notebooksbilliger.de gibt es das Seasonic momentan für 67€ da es eine Rabattaktion gibt. Das E11 ist mir eigentlich zu teuer und das Pure Power würde auch um die 67€ kosten.

Ich kann mich aber irgendwie trotzdem nicht entscheiden. Das Seasonic ist bei Volllast ja angeblich sehr laut. Aber wann erreicht man 550 Watt?
Meine Sorge ist nur, wenn ich in 2 Jahren man stärkere Hardware (Grafikkarte, Prozessor) verbaue, dass das Seasonic dann laut wird. Aber mit aktueller Top Hardware ( i7 und rtx 2070 - 2080 ) kommt man doch auch nicht über 500 Watt, oder?

Und du hast recht, ich denke nicht das ich mit meinem aktuellem System die Lüfter des Seasonic zum laufen bringe. Auf Youtube habe ich ein Video gesehen vom 650 W Netzteil. Da geht der Lüfter ab ca. 400 Watt an. Ich schätze beim 550 W dann so bei 300 Watt?
Aber 300 Watt erreiche ich ja auch nur wenn ich am Zocken bin. Im Idle sollte das ja nicht der Fall sein.

Was ist denn an semi- passiv eigentlich so schlimm? Da wird ja viel diskutiert.


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2018)

1NDY schrieb:


> Ah sorry dark Power 11 und ehm 1.5 Jahre alt. Würde die CPU gerne offen laufen lassen also nicht in der 95 Watt TDP. Da meine Freundin nen Teil der Hardware übernimmt müsste eh ein Netzteil gekauft werden.



Das Netzteil reicht problemlos aus.



Niklas6 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 550 W und das be quiet Pure Power 11 500 W CM ins Auge gefasst.
> Die Frage ist nun, welches ist besser und welches ist leiser? Und würde sich der Aufpreis zum Straight Power 11 lohnen?



Ich würde das Straight Power nehmen. Das ist noch mal besser als die beiden, auch wenns teurer ist, aber du hast auch bessere Garantiebedingungen.


----------



## cap82 (8. Dezember 2018)

Ich kann auch das Straight Power empfehlen. Superleise, und selbst das "kleine" 450W hat keine Probleme mit einem 8700k@ 4,5GHz und einer 1080ti.


----------



## Niklas6 (8. Dezember 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Empfehlungen, aber das E11 ist mir zu teuer. Entweder ich schau mal ob es irgendwann mal im Angebot ist oder ich kaufe mir eins der anderen zwei.

Wenn wir das E11 mal weglassen, wäre das Seasonic also das leisere und bessere? Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das Seasonic leiser ist als das Pure Power 11. Vielleicht liege ich auch falsch.
Oder gibt es noch ein anderes Netzteil in dieser Preisklasse das wirklich leise ist.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (8. Dezember 2018)

Leise in allen Lastlagen = BeQuiet, oder komplett passiv

Leise in unteren Wattbereich = Netzteile mit Semimüll

Hörbarer Lüfter/Laut = alle anderen

Zu der Frage nach Semi: 
Stell dir ein Büro vor mit lauter Technik drin, die ordentlich heizt. Das Büro ist auf der Luftabgewandten Seite, heißt kein Luftzug. Das Fenster steht offen und ist mit einem Lüfter ausgestattet.

Semi: bis 50°C steht der Lüfter still, und läuft dann entsprechend schnell (und laut) um einigermaßen erträgliche Temperaturen zu kommen
BQ: Lüfter läuft immer, ist leise und sorgt für angenehme Temperaturen
andere: Lüfter läuft immer, ist lauter und sorgt für angenehme Temperaturen


----------



## Mahoy (8. Dezember 2018)

Gerüchteweise haben auch andere Hersteller schon Netzteile mit leiser Aktivkühlung produziert ...


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (8. Dezember 2018)

Lautstärke ist subjektiv und natürlich gibt es von Antec und co leisere Netzteile, als die Standard"brüllwürfel". Allerdings erreicht so ziemlich keines der aktiven die Leisestärke von BQ.


Edit: Das merkt man erst, wenn man mal ein BQ hatte.  Ich hatte vor meinem DPP10 Antec HCG und Cougar A, seit ich die Leisestärke des P10 live erlebt habe, besitze ich nurnoch BQ


----------



## Niklas6 (8. Dezember 2018)

OK, dann wird es das Pure Power 11 500W CM
Außer das Straight Power mal im Angebot.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (9. Dezember 2018)

Würdet ihr eigentlich auch sagen, dass die Netzteilbranche einfach keine PR kann? Andere Hardwaresubbranchenwürden versuchen zig Vorankündigungen zu schalten usw., von den meisten Netzteilen erfährt man erst nach Release...
...ich mein ja nur, man nehme doch mal einfach die wohl in Deutschland prominenteste HighEndSerie als Beispiel: Wo bleiben News, Gerüchte, Prototypenbilder zum DarkPowerPro 12?


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2018)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Gerüchteweise haben auch andere Hersteller schon Netzteile mit leiser Aktivkühlung produziert ...



Leider aber nicht durchgängig auf dem Niveau.



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> ...ich mein ja nur, man nehme doch mal einfach die wohl in Deutschland prominenteste HighEndSerie als Beispiel: Wo bleiben News, Gerüchte, Prototypenbilder zum DarkPowerPro 12?



wo sollen denn die Gerüchte herkommen?


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (9. Dezember 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> (...)
> wo sollen denn die Gerüchte herkommen?


Aus Leaks von den OEMs? Von Mitarbeitern? Aus Schnipselchen irgendwelcher Dokumente? Als Ergebnisse von Anfragen?
Aus halt den gleichen Quellen wie in den zig anderen Subbranchen auch.


----------



## NuVirus (9. Dezember 2018)

Zumindest ne Launch Mitteilung inkl. Informationen oä. offiziell vom Hersteller sollte doch an die entsprechenden Seiten zur Veröffentlichung geschickt werden - das es keine Leaks gibt sehe ich jetzt eher nicht als Problem an^^


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (9. Dezember 2018)

Das Problem ist, das sich dafür nochweniger interessieren als für Grakas/CPU´s, die machen nur Strom und keine FPS. Siehe die ganzen HXi, AXi Teile oder Thermalschreck hier im Forum


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2018)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Aus Leaks von den OEMs? Von Mitarbeitern? Aus Schnipselchen irgendwelcher Dokumente? Als Ergebnisse von Anfragen?
> Aus halt den gleichen Quellen wie in den zig anderen Subbranchen auch.



Interessiert sich aber niemand für, ergo kommt auch nichts.
Ich persönlich würde ja tippen, dass das P12 Titanium hat, aber sicher ist das nicht, da es dann kein Platinum BeQuiet Netzteil gäbe. Das könnte dann mit dem E12 kommen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Dezember 2018)

Es gibt ein weiteren Punkt, der das Thema Leaks bei NTs sehr problematisch macht.
Da dort die Personenkreise deutlich kleiner sind, als Beispielsweise bei der Prozessorentwicklung, ist die Thematik mit einer Strafe bei Verstößen gegen Verschwiegenheitsklauseln deutlich latenter. Es wäre halt schlicht rel. einfach heraus zu finden, wer da gequatscht hat, ...

Das riskieren die Mitarbeiter nicht, vor allem nicht für ein paar Hansele, wie uns, die sich dafür vielleicht interessieren, und einer breiten Masse, die eh keinen Plan hat.


----------



## EyRaptor (10. Dezember 2018)

Also ich wäre beim DPP12 für ein Feature wie bei den Digifanless Netzteilen, 
mit dem die Leistungsaufnahme pro Rail sowie die aktuelle Effizienz in Echtzeit ausgelesen werden kann.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Dezember 2018)

Das wird wohl noch nicht kommen, dass sehe ich erst bei DPP13, wenn der Markt dafür wirklich so weit ist. Aktuell ist das ein Feature, was man eigentlich nicht braucht, udn es macht in meinen Augen erst Sinn, wenn es eine einzige Steuersoftware gibt, die Netzteile, RGB, und weiß der Geier für Funktionen in einem vereint.
Wer will denn bitte 3-8 Hersteller-Software-Systeme haben, um RGB, Netzteil, Lüfter, und Wasserkühlungskomponenten aus zu lesen und zu steuern?


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Also ich wäre beim DPP12 für ein Feature wie bei den Digifanless Netzteilen,
> mit dem die Leistungsaufnahme pro Rail sowie die aktuelle Effizienz in Echtzeit ausgelesen werden kann.



Jeder Hersteller schleppt seine eigene Software rein, alles beeinflusst sich, jeder braucht immer den gleichen Anschluss, den das mainboard aber nur 1x bietet.
Ich halte sowas für nebensächlich. 
Im Grunde genommen wie ein Drehzahlmesser im Auto. Netter Gag, aber niemand braucht den wirklich.


----------



## Pu244 (12. Dezember 2018)

Interessant wäre es, ob Listan nun auch auf 10 Jahre Garantie gehen wird, ich habe es langsam satt, diversen Leuten zu erklären, dass die Qualität nicht schlechter ist, nur weil andere 10 Jahre und mehr, an Garantie geben.



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Würdet ihr eigentlich auch sagen, dass die Netzteilbranche einfach keine PR kann? Andere Hardwaresubbranchenwürden versuchen zig Vorankündigungen zu schalten usw., von den meisten Netzteilen erfährt man erst nach Release...
> ...ich mein ja nur, man nehme doch mal einfach die wohl in Deutschland prominenteste HighEndSerie als Beispiel: Wo bleiben News, Gerüchte, Prototypenbilder zum DarkPowerPro 12?



Man hat dann immer das Problem, dass einem die alten Produkte im Laden liegen bleiben, welche dann mit Rabatt verkauft werden müssen. Besonders problematisch ist das bei Autos (besonders deutschen), da kippt die Stimmung oftmals bei den Händlern, wenn der Nachfolger bekannt ist. Auch bei der Hardware läßt sich das beobachten, sowie die neuesten SSDs, Graks oder CPUs angekündigt oder geleakt wurden, kann man hier im Forum beobachten, dass die Leute ihren Kauf aufschieben und auch anderen dazu raten. So richtig Sinn ergibt das nur, wenn man aktuell ein Problem hat, dass mit der künftigen Serie behoben werden soll. Bei Intel werden all diejenigen, die Angst vor Spectre und Meltdown haben (auch wenn das relativ unbegründet ist) damit hingehalten, dass der neue Krempel in ein paar Monaten Hardwaremäßig geschützt ist und bei AMD dürfte die frühe Vorstellung der neuen Zen 2 CPUs wohl auch damit zusammenhängen, dass man diejenigen, die mit einem i9 9900K oder i7 9700K liebäugeln, ersteinmal von einem Wechsel abhalten möchte (wer will schon 8 schnell Kerne, wenn er auch 16 haben kann? Da wartet man doch gerne nochmal 6 Monate).

Alles was man, geht es nach Listan, unbedingt über BeQuietnetzteile wissen muß (mal abgesehen davon, dass sie nach Listan die ultimativ besten sind) ist:

Dark Power Pro = Profiserie => super mega geil
Straight Power = obere Mittelklasse => mega geil
Pure Power = Basismodelle => immer noch geil

Ob da nun E9,  P11, L8, L11, E10, P7 oder sonstwas draufsteht sollte dem Kunden egal sein, Hauptsache er kauft den Krempel



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde ja tippen, dass das P12 Titanium hat, aber sicher ist das nicht, da es dann kein Platinum BeQuiet Netzteil gäbe. Das könnte dann mit dem E12 kommen.



Sinnvoll wäre es, nur scheint man da bei Listan etwas langsamer zu sein, wie sich auch bei der kürzeren Garantie zeigt. Immerhin haben sie scheinbar eingesehen, dass sich 80 Plus Gold deutlich besser verkauft als 80 Plus Silber und deshalb das Pure Power hochgestuft.



Threshold schrieb:


> Im Grunde genommen wie ein Drehzahlmesser im Auto. Netter Gag, aber niemand braucht den wirklich.


 Für Fahranfänger und Neuwagenbesitzer durchaus nützlich, bis man irgendwann nach Gehör fahren kann. Auch für taube Menschen und Konsumenten lauterer Musik wichtig.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2018)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Für Fahranfänger und Neuwagenbesitzer durchaus nützlich, bis man irgendwann nach Gehör fahren kann. Auch für taube Menschen und Konsumenten lauterer Musik wichtig.



Nach Gehör fahren? Heute kaufst du ein Auto mit Automatikgetriebe. Da kann man sich den Drehzahlmesser sparen. Die Elektronik kümmert sich.
Und wer tatsächlich noch Schaltgetriebe hat, würde sich eh wundern, wenn der Motor plötzlich lauter ist als Reifen und Windgeräusche.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Dezember 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nach Gehör fahren? Heute kaufst du ein Auto mit Automatikgetriebe. Da kann man sich den Drehzahlmesser sparen. Die Elektronik kümmert sich.



Ich kümmere mich lieber selbst. Die Elektronik im Fahrzeug ist das, was am häufigsten komplett ausfällt oder fragwürdiges Verhalten an den Tag legt und sich im Regelfall weder DIY beheben und teilweise noch nicht einmal mit einem Workaround überbrücken lässt, bis man das Teil in die Werkstatt geben kann, wo man dann auch noch unverhältnismäßig viel berappen muss. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass Automatikgetriebe keinerlei Effizienzvorteil bieten (und außerhalb des Premium-Segments oftmals sogar ineffizienter sind) als Schaltgetriebe, letztere viel weniger störanfällig sind und das manuelle Schalten für mich zum Fahrspaß einfach dazugehört. Ich will nicht nur die Wahl zwischen irgendwelchen Presets haben, sondern die Übertragung flexibel an die Situation anpassen können. 



> Und wer tatsächlich noch Schaltgetriebe hat, würde sich eh wundern, wenn der Motor plötzlich lauter ist als Reifen und Windgeräusche.



Egal wie erfahren man ist, wie gut das Gehör ist und wie leise man es womöglich im Auto hat: Die Abstufungen der Umdrehungszahl sind feiner als die Abstufungen des Motorengeräuschs (sofern die Kiste nicht ohnehin schon auf dem letzten Loch pfeift).

Und da der Drehzahlmesser - zumindest als ich zuletzt nachgesehen habe - weder Brot frisst noch den Fahrzeugpreis in die Höhe treibt, ist das schon eine ganz nützliche Sache. Es steht ja jedem frei, nicht draufzuschauen.

Ebenso, wie natürlich jeder lieber mit Automatikgetriebe fahren kann, wenn es ihm so besser gefällt. Aber dieses jetzt zum Nonplusultra zu erklären ... Nö, abgelehnt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Dezember 2018)

Ist doch demnächst eh obsolet, dann blendet man den ein, wenn man mag, ode reben nicht


----------



## Olstyle (14. Dezember 2018)

Die Fremdiskussion ist nun hier:
Autonomes fahren mit einem Fliegenhirn


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Dezember 2018)

Danke


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. Dezember 2018)

Blöde Frage aber hat jemand ein vernünftiges Ersatznetzteil was man zum Testen mal 1-2 Tage haben könnte?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (17. Dezember 2018)

Stell die Frage mal hier, oder schreib ne Person aus der Nähe an. Oder geh in nen PC Laden in deiner Nähe, wenn vorhanden


----------



## fipS09 (17. Dezember 2018)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...nalin-laesst-pc-abstuerzen-3.html#post9640994

Könnte da mal jemand für Aufklärung sorgen? Ich fühle mich fachlich nicht kompetent genug um da Licht ins dunkel zu bringen


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (17. Dezember 2018)

Der Typ scheint anstrengend, ist schon das Wort Spawa gefallen? Oder kurz: warum liefert das NT 12V und nicht gleich die benötigten 1,xV. Ein Glück arbeiten in der Netzteilbranche nicht solche Typen


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2018)

fipS09 schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...nalin-laesst-pc-abstuerzen-3.html#post9640994
> 
> Könnte da mal jemand für Aufklärung sorgen? Ich fühle mich fachlich nicht kompetent genug um da Licht ins dunkel zu bringen



Stark.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Dezember 2018)

Hardware-Foren sind wirklich der einzige Ort, wo man Techniker, Pädagoge und Psychotherapeut gleichzeitig sein müsste, um bei jedem durchzukommen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Dezember 2018)

Du hast Sozialarbeiter und Fremdsprachenkorospondent vergessen


----------



## EyRaptor (18. Dezember 2018)

Und es hat Boom gemacht – Wie Geiz beim Netzteilkauf zum Versicherungsfall werden kann – Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (18. Dezember 2018)

Das beste am Artikel war die Umschreibung Knallbüchse, genial


----------



## poiu (18. Dezember 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Und es hat Boom gemacht – Wie Geiz beim Netzteilkauf zum Versicherungsfall werden kann – Tom's Hardware Deutschland



also es muss schon richtig Booom machen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oQ8YET63kTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Linkworld ist nicht überraschend, das der Schrott noch verkauft wird ist eher der Wunder 

Linkworld LPK12-23 420W -  oder auch: "Das Grauen"

das war auch linkworld 

Heroic Register reader battles EXPLODING COMPUTER • The Register


----------



## Pu244 (20. Dezember 2018)

Ich weiß garnicht aus ihr alle habt, immerhin hat es etwas geschafft, zudem ein gutes Markennetzteil nicht in der Lage wäre: es hat den PC weiterbetrieben, auch nachdem (!!!) es abgeraucht ist.

Das nenne ich mal echtes Pflichtbewusstsein, standhaft bis zu Schluß, es hat ganz eindeutig das Eiserne Kreuz verdient  (oder was es in China dafür so gibt)


----------



## DeFi (21. Dezember 2018)

"Dann gab es ein Zischen, einen Knall und als Nachtisch einen extrem beißenden Gestank, den ich trotz stundenlangen Lüftens noch zwei Tage später in der Nase hatte. Grafikkarte vs. PSU und es stand 1:0"


----------



## NuVirus (25. Dezember 2018)

Hier wechselt mal wieder jemand vom Regen in die Traufe im Bezug auf das Netzteil, wundert mich das es bisher scheinbar noch läuft mit der Vega 
Verkalkuliert ?  Alte und "Neue" Elemte für Eigenbau PC


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (25. Dezember 2018)

Strom liefern tut es ja, wie sauber der ist, steht allerings auf nem anderen Blatt. Und Schutzschaltungen kennt das Ding nicht (auch wenn das im Werbeflyer steht)


----------



## poiu (30. Dezember 2018)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Habe es endlich geschafft das CoolerMaster RealPower 550 durch ein neues Netzteil zu ersetzen. Der Besitzer musste erst überzeugt werden.



Das Netzteil ist angekommen, ich muss noch einige Vorbereitungen treffen, hoffe komme dazu im Januar ein Video dazu zu machen.

Aber, der wollte echt das Netzteil weiter verwenden, bin schockiert,  denn ich muss noch die Kneifzange suchen um das NT auszupacken,  (scherz)
Das teil ist wirklich  dermaßen durch  Lüfter wurde ersetzt WTF und ich frage mich ernsthaft ob das hinter einem Auto her geschleift wurde 

Aber bin echt gespannt wie der interne zustand ist und wie sich so ein Mittelsegment NT nach 10 Jahren , wohl, sehr sehr intensiver Nutzung macht



PS ich wünsche euch einen guten rutsch ins neue Jahr 
Möge die Hardware mit euch sein


----------



## poiu (1. Januar 2019)

Frohes Neues und Gesundes Jahr wünsche ich euch
möge die Hardware euch treu bleiben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fipS09 (2. Januar 2019)

Sind das die neuen RGB Netzteile?


----------



## poiu (3. Januar 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Sind das die neuen RGB Netzteile?



Ja das Leuchtet aber nur 1 Mal und danach ist der PC kaPUTT xD



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Habe es endlich geschafft das CoolerMaster RealPower 550 durch ein neues Netzteil zu ersetzen. Der Besitzer musste erst überzeugt werden.
> .



Gut das du ihm ausgeredet hast dieses NEtzteil weiter zu verwenden, ich hab  das etwas sauber gemacht und dann an so einem pocket tester angeschlossen, der hat 10W last. das NT Knistert und einige Leitungen schwanken bereits da, die 5VSB leitung schwankt um 0,5V


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2019)

poiu schrieb:


> Gut das du ihm ausgeredet hast dieses NEtzteil weiter zu verwenden, ich hab  das etwas sauber gemacht und dann an so einem pocket tester angeschlossen, der hat 10W last. das NT Knistert und einige Leitungen schwanken bereits da, die 5VSB leitung schwankt um 0,5V



Du musst nicht immer so kleinlich sein, das hält noch ein paar Jahre.


----------



## poiu (4. Januar 2019)

Hält bestimmt noch einige Jahre, als Türstopper


----------



## Mahoy (4. Januar 2019)

poiu schrieb:


> Hält bestimmt noch einige Jahre, als Türstopper



Oder für Russisch Roulette mit Hardware. Dieser Nervenkitzel bei jedem Einschalten des PCs und bei jeder größeren Lastsituation, wer möchte den schon missen?


----------



## gorgeous188 (5. Januar 2019)

poiu schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist angekommen, ich muss noch einige Vorbereitungen treffen, hoffe komme dazu im Januar ein Video dazu zu machen.
> 
> Aber, der wollte echt das Netzteil weiter verwenden, bin schockiert,  denn ich muss noch die Kneifzange suchen um das NT auszupacken,  (scherz)
> Das teil ist wirklich  dermaßen durch  Lüfter wurde ersetzt WTF und ich frage mich ernsthaft ob das hinter einem Auto her geschleift wurde
> ...



JA. Seit bereits zwei Jahren warne ich davor dieses Netzteil weiter zu verwenden. Ansonsten wäre es wohl noch die nächsten Jahre im PC.
Wie bereits erwähnt, die letzte Hardware: i7 920, GTX950, zuvor GTX660Ti
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
Ich bin wirklich gespannt auf die Testergebnisse


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2019)

Was ist eigentlich von den Netzteilen vom Internet Händler "CSL-Computer" zu halten? Ich habe das Gefühl das die Billig Dreck sind.

Hier mal ein Beispiel System: PC-Online-Shop für günstige PC-Systeme, Notebooks & Computer Zubehör - CSL-Computer-Shop

Da kann man unten weiter die Komponenten konfigurieren. Man beachte den Aufpreis relativ zum voreingestellten CSL Netzteil.  
Z.B. ein Be Quiet Pure Power 10 500W mit gut 50 Euro Aufpreis!
Was ist dann das CSL Netzteil noch Wert?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Januar 2019)

Dass du da von OEM-Zeug ausgehen musst, sollte klar sein, hochwertig sind die mit Sicherheit nicht.
Leide rmüsste man da jedes Modell einzeln betrachten, denn die Teile dürften von einem OEM-Fertiger zugekauft sein, und wenn man da nicht weiß von wo, und unter welchen Bedingungen, ist alles andere Spekulation.

Nur mal angenommen, CSL kauft ne Charge Delta-Überschuss-Netzteile ein, kann das durchaus vernünftiges Zeug sein, und trotzdem günstig zu haben, und im Gegenzug wird für ein anderes Modell was von nem Hinterhoffertiger in China gekauft, dann ist das Modell wiederum eigentlich murks, ...

Da wir da schlicht nicht wissen wo und was CSL kauft, also am besten Vorsicht und lieber auf bekannte Geräte setzen.


----------



## poiu (8. Januar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich von den Netzteilen vom Internet Händler "CSL-Computer" zu halten? Ich habe das Gefühl das die Billig Dreck sind.




Ich warne schon länger vor den CSL Netzteilen, die Dokumentation macht diese suspekt

Ich vermute die CSL Netzteile waren vor einigen Jahre wohl baugleich zum Intertech SL500 , jedenfalls sahen die NT identisch aus, hatten sogar denn gleichen Sticker, nur stand CSL drauf. Man findet diese gelegentlich bei ebay.

Über die neueren Modelle ist nichts bekannt, keine Tests nichts, denke die Bronze/Gold werden nicht so schlimm sein, aber auch nicht gut. 

Interessant ist aber das billigste, das die öfter in Office verkaufen, der Aufpreis zu einem System Power 350W beträgt 30€ das gibt es aber Retail/Bulk ab 35€ be quiet! System Power B9 350W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'34,95 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

PC-Online-Shop für günstige PC-Systeme, Notebooks & Computer Zubehör - CSL-Computer-Shop


Rest kann jeder selbst denken 

Ich würde es ja testen aber man bekommt die nur gebraucht nicht neu  wen ihr die mal für 10€ sieht bescheid geben


PS gibt doch test xD
Brandgefaehrliche Netzteile - PC Magazin


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2019)

poiu schrieb:


> Ich würde es ja testen aber man bekommt die nur gebraucht nicht neu  wen ihr die mal für 10€ sieht bescheid geben



Bestell dir doch bei CSL diverse Rechnerkonfigurationen und dann testet du die Netzteile und schickst den ganzen Krempel danach wieder zurück. 
Und bei den Netzteilen, die durchgebrannt sind, schreibst du hin, dass das schon so war.


----------



## EyRaptor (8. Januar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bestell dir doch bei CSL diverse Rechnerkonfigurationen und dann testet du die Netzteile und schickst den ganzen Krempel danach wieder zurück.
> Und bei den Netzteilen, die durchgebrannt sind, schreibst du hin, dass das schon so war.



also quasi
hey @support
Der PC ist unter "Last" einfach ausgegangen und es hat nach verbrannter Elektronik gestunken .


----------



## Mahoy (8. Januar 2019)

Warum nicht nach einem ein Testmuster fragen? Ich meine, ein Gerät bereitzustellen, das mit ein paar Euro Aufpreis berechnet wird, tut dort sicherlich niemandem weh und womöglich sind sie ja überzeugt, dass die Geräte zumindest betriebssicher sind und die ausgewiesenen Werte liefern und stellen sich einem Test.


----------



## poiu (8. Januar 2019)

hahaha 

Also erstens traue ich solchen läden keinen Meter,  das ist jetzt keine Unterstellung aber ich bin lange genug dabei


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Warum nicht nach einem ein Testmuster fragen? Ich meine, ein Gerät bereitzustellen, das mit ein paar Euro Aufpreis berechnet wird, tut dort sicherlich niemandem weh und womöglich sind sie ja überzeugt, dass die Geräte zumindest betriebssicher sind und die ausgewiesenen Werte liefern und stellen sich einem Test.



Der ist gut. 
Das Testmuster ist dann was völlig anderes als das, was man kaufen kann.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Januar 2019)

poiu schrieb:


> Also erstens traue ich solchen läden keinen Meter,  das ist jetzt keine Unterstellung aber ich bin lange genug dabei





Threshold schrieb:


> Das Testmuster ist dann was völlig anderes als das, was man kaufen kann.



Ich teile eure Befürchtungen, aber eine Feststellung ist immer besser als eine Vermutung.  

Ich meine, CSL ist jetzt nicht unbedingt mit Dell, HP und Konsorten zu vergleichen, aber auch keine kleine Hinterhof-Klitsche. Ab einer gewissen Anzahl verkaufter Systeme wird es wichtiger, gehäufte Gewährleistungsansprüche zu vermeiden, weshalb zwar auf Luxus, aber nicht zwingend auf Stabilität verzichtet wird. Anders ausgedrückt: Ein paar Cent beim Einkauf zu sparen ist weniger attraktiv, als möglichst wenig nachbessern zu müssen (Methode "sell & forget").

Irgendwo billig ein solches NT gebraucht zu schießen, schließt zwar Täuschung durch den Anbieter aus, jedoch nicht, dass eine nicht sachgemäße Vornutzung und/oder Lagerung für ein negatives Ergebnis bei Lasttests ursächlich ist. Da kann man dann eigentlich nur noch die grundsätzliche Verarbeitung bzw. die verbauten Komponenten auf Sicht beurteilen.

Abgesehen davon: Wenn sie kein NT herausrücken, wäre das fast so aussagekräftig, als wenn sie eins herausrücken und sich dieses bei einem späteren Vergleich als nicht vergleichbar mit tatsächlich verkauften Geräten herausstellt.


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2019)

Na ja, die Frage ist ja auch, wie viele Leute reklamieren? Die Dinger sind nun mal günstig. Wenn 1 von 100 Netzteilen abraucht, wird vermutlich einfach ein neues Netzteil gekauft als zu reklamieren.


----------



## Monzy82 (12. Januar 2019)

Hallo ich habe eine frage reicht ein 850Watt Netzteil Corsair RM850X für sli betrieb ?

i7 6850K OC 4,5 Ghz
ASUS Rampage V Edition 10
32GB DDR4 team-group NightHawk RGB
Aorus 1080 Ti Xtreme Edition ( zweite geplant)
Samsung 970 512GB M.2
1TB WD Black
9 Lüfter Riing 140mm
2x Enermax NEOchanger
2x 560mm Radiator FullCopper 60mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Januar 2019)

Monzy82 schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe eine frage reicht ein 850Watt Netzteil Corsair RM850X für sli betrieb ?



Single-Rail mit 70A, die erforderlichen Anschlüsse sind ab Werk vorhanden und es wird explizit mit Multi-GPU-Fähigkeit beworben. Sieht ganz gut aus.

Wie viel deine CPU exakt zur Gesamtleistungsaufnahme beiträgt, ist natürlich schwer einzuschätzen, aber wenn du die Grafikkarten nicht ebenfalls noch übertaktest, solltest du mit den auf den Bildern zu sehenden Verbrauchern noch im sicheren Rahmen sein.


----------



## Rolk (12. Januar 2019)

Was taugen eigentlich die Pure Power 11 unterhalb von 400W? Ist das wie bei den Vorgängern auch eine andere deutlich schwächere Plattform?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Januar 2019)

ja, die Plattform der PP11 unter 400W ist immer noch Gruppenreguliert.

@Monzy82, das RMX finde ich, mit dicken Grafikkrten wegen der Anbindung der PCIe Stränge ans Netzteil und dem Sicherungschip nicht optimal, technisch aber machbar.


----------



## Viperino (14. Januar 2019)

Hallo  Nur vorweg, ja ich weiß dass ein neues Netzteil die bessere Wahl wäre. Jedoch frage ich hier für einen Freund und er hat nicht grad das Geld für ein neues.

So, er hat einen FX8350 und seit gestern eine MSI GTX 970 4G. Sein jetziges Netzteil ist ein BeQuiet E5-SYS-550W.
Es hat schon von vornerein eine Macke die da wäre, dass der PC manchmal nicht komplett angeht (Lüfter drehen, bootet aber nicht und keine Videoausgabe). Dann muss er ein paar Mal versuchen zu starten bis der funktioniert.
Als er dann die 970 eingebaut hat, war das Problem die ganze Zeit da, auch nach mehrmaligen Startversuchen. Mit der alten Graka (HD 5770) geht der an. Also scheint das NT eins wegzuhaben.

Nun sind wir auf der Suche nach einem guten gebrauchten NT (Und nein, er will in Zukunft nicht aufrüsten). Ich habe ein Pure Power L8 730W CM für 30€ gefunden (gekauft 1/13) im guten Zustand.
Kann man da ohne bedenken zugreifen, trotz gruppenreguliert, oder nach einem anderen suchen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Januar 2019)

Mahlzeit, 

also das E5 mag sicher auch einen Weg haben, aber für ne Last wie nen FX plus ne GTX970 ist das nie ausgelegt gewesen, schau dir mal die Verteilung 12V zu 5V und 3,3V An, das kann gar nicht richtig funktonieren.

Das L8 mag ok sein, allerdings halte ich ein gebrauchtes L8 zu 30€ deutlich zu teuer, die CPG da kann mit nem aktuellen guten 500W Netzteil versorgt werden, das gibt es ab 44€, mit Garantie/Gewährleistung.

Wenn Lautstärke nicht so wichtig ist: 
Xilence Performance A+ Serie 530W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'43,43 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Oder etwas leiser, afaik:
be quiet! System Power 9 500W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'48,35 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Ich verstehe wenn man nicht im Geld schwimmt, aber das ist schon das Minimum was ich nehmen würde.


----------



## Viperino (14. Januar 2019)

Ist dieses hier auch in Ordnung?

Thermaltake Smart RGB 500W PC-Netzteil: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Januar 2019)

aus meiner Sicht eher nein. Die Kennwerte sprechen für Gruppenregulierung, und dank RGB kann man bei dem Preis nicht viel erwarten.


----------



## Mahoy (14. Januar 2019)

Viperino schrieb:


> Ist dieses hier auch in Ordnung?
> 
> Thermaltake Smart RGB 500W PC-Netzteil: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer



Als Lichtorgel sicherlich, aber potente Hardware (zumindest meine ) würde ich nicht daran anschließen.

Nein, mal ernsthaft, das Ding ist nicht direkt Schrott, aber auch nicht allzu weit darüber. Für 40 Euro bekommt man gescheitere Geräte mit weniger Bling und zuverlässigerer Technik.


----------



## bschicht86 (15. Januar 2019)

Das Problem ist ja eher die GTX970, die mit ihren Peaks die billigen und alten Netzteile durcheinander bringt.


----------



## poiu (18. Januar 2019)

Lecker 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Album
Altes Netzteil weiterverwenden - TweakPC.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Multithread (20. Januar 2019)

<ironie>
Passt doch.

1,2V Ripple-Noise sind völlig in Ordnung
</ironie>

Hast du das gemessen?


----------



## poiu (20. Januar 2019)

Multithread schrieb:


> Hast du das gemessen?



ja an der Sunmoon


----------



## S754 (30. Januar 2019)

Kennt jemand modulare Netzteile, welche schön gesleevte Kabel bereits dabei haben?
Gibt leider keinen Geizhals Filter dafür.

Habe keine Lust, ein teures Netzteil zu kaufen, um dann nochmal 50€ für einen Satz gesleevte Kabel auszugeben.


----------



## poiu (30. Januar 2019)

Die Teurern Enermax haben einzeln gesleevte Kabel, das MaxTytan wie auch das platimax DF


----------



## S754 (30. Januar 2019)

Dankesehr.

Welches soll ich nehmen?
Produktvergleich Enermax Platimax D.F. 500W ATX 2.4, Seasonic Focus Plus Gold PCGH-Edition 550W ATX 2.4 Geizhals Österreich


----------



## poiu (30. Januar 2019)

Hängt davon ab was du willst, das Enermax ist etwas effizienter und hat de von dir gewünschten besonderen Kabel.


----------



## Monzy82 (30. Januar 2019)

Hallo ich habe ein RM850X Netzteil und wollte wissen ob es ausreichend ist für mein System 

i7 6850K @ 4,5 Ghz bei 1,35v 
und 2x GTX 1080ti Aorus Xtreme Edition @ 2101 mhz beide power Target von 150% (375 watt)

Würde sonst zu einem Superflower Leadex II 1200 tendieren


----------



## S754 (31. Januar 2019)

poiu schrieb:


> und hat de von dir gewünschten besonderen Kabel.



Das haben doch beide. Deswegen frag ich ja.


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2019)

Monzy82 schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe ein RM850X Netzteil und wollte wissen ob es ausreichend ist für mein System
> 
> i7 6850K @ 4,5 Ghz bei 1,35v
> und 2x GTX 1080ti Aorus Xtreme Edition @ 2101 mhz beide power Target von 150% (375 watt)
> ...



Einfach ausprobieren.
Aber das Leadex 2 würde ich nicht nehmen. Das ist echt laut.


----------



## Monzy82 (31. Januar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Einfach ausprobieren.
> Aber das Leadex 2 würde ich nicht nehmen. Das ist echt laut.



Ok also Lautstärke ist mir nicht wichtig, ich will nur das mein System stabiel läuft.


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2019)

Monzy82 schrieb:


> Ok also Lautstärke ist mir nicht wichtig, ich will nur das mein System stabiel läuft.



Dann kauf das, was du magst. Schlecht ist das Leadex nicht.


----------



## Monzy82 (31. Januar 2019)

Ich habe mal einen netzteil rechner zu rate gezogen der spuck das aus :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2019)

Na ja, das mit dem Power Target kannst du dir eh schenken. Die Kiste zieht zwar mehr Strom, aber du hast kein FSP mehr.
Kenne ich von meiner 1080 Ti. Da klatsche ich das Power Target auf Max, stramm den Takt an und habt dann 1fps mehr, echt lächerlich. Dafür zieht die Kiste aber 120 Watt mehr.


----------



## RofflLol (31. Januar 2019)

Was meint ihr ? ein BeQuiet Straight Power 10 im Jahre 2019 zu verwenden ? Habe eins gebraucht gesehen wie neu wenig gelaufen (angeblich) für 30 Euro. Sieht aus wie neu kein Staub nichts. Es hat Laut vorbesitzer einen Core2Quad angetrieben und eine GTX 770. Kaufen oder lieber sein Lassen


----------



## poiu (31. Januar 2019)

S754 schrieb:


> Das haben doch beide. Deswegen frag ich ja.



Ach das war die PCGH Edition des Focus, die hat ja die Kabel auch. 
Du kannst echt Münze werfen, mit keinem der beiden machst du was Falsch, nimm doch das was dir optisch am besten gefellt


@RoflLOL 
Das Problem ist zweit käufer haben keine Garantie 
Wenn billig und wirklich wenig gelaufen dann kannst du es nehmen, be quiet verkauft die etwas heruntergebrochen immer noch jetzt als Pure power 10/11


----------



## RofflLol (31. Januar 2019)

@RoflLOL 
Das Problem ist zweit käufer haben keine Garantie 
Wenn billig und wirklich wenig gelaufen dann kannst du es nehmen, be quiet verkauft die etwas heruntergebrochen immer noch jetzt als Pure power 10/11 [/QUOTE]

Die Krüppel unter den Netzteilen oder wie ?


----------



## poiu (31. Januar 2019)

haha PP10/11 nutzt halt ähnliche Basis wie das Straight Power 10, nur mit Einsparungen beim Lüfter, Gehäuse usw....


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2019)

RofflLol schrieb:


> Die Krüppel unter den Netzteilen oder wie ?



Praktisch wie Crap.


----------



## poiu (31. Januar 2019)

Sei vorsichtig, manche denken du meinst das ernst und dann heißt es " der xyz hab gesagt das sei Schrott" und 5 Min später klingelt mein Telefon


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2019)

poiu schrieb:


> Sei vorsichtig, manche denken du meinst das ernst und dann heißt es " der xyz hab gesagt das sei Schrott" und 5 Min später klingelt mein Telefon



Hast du ein rotes Telefon oder eins mit Brandspuren?


----------



## TheWatcher (9. Februar 2019)

Hi zusammen. Ich stelle mir gerade ein neues System zusammen. Bislang habe ich eine RTX 2080 eingeplant, aber ich werde nun doch zu einer RTX 2080 ti greifen. Nun bin ich nicht sicher, ob mein Netzteil ausreicht.

Config :
- Ryzen 2600 (soll übertaktet werden)
- In Zukunft ein RTX 2080 ti OC Modell (optional mit manueller Übertaktung)
- 16 GB ddr4 3200er RAM
- 5 Gehäuselüfter
- 1x SSD
- 1x HDD

Frage: reicht das geplante bequiet straight power 11 550W aus?

Noch kann ich es zu mindfactory zurück schicken um auf die 650 Watt Version zu wechseln.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2019)

Wenn du das wechseln willst, nimm gleich die 750er Version. Das 650er ist Crap.
Reichen sollte das 550er Modell aber problemlos. Und übertakten kannst du dir bei Grafikkarten sowieso sparen. die laufen ab Werk schon am Limit.


----------



## TheWatcher (9. Februar 2019)

Okay, dann behalte ich das NT. Naja, "übertakten" bedeutet in dem Fall ja eher, dass man das Power Limit etwas anhebt und die Lüfterkurve optimiert. Es gibt ja schon deutliche Unterschiede bei Core und VRam Frequenzen bei den custom Karten.

Warum ist das 650er schlechter als das 550er oder das 750er?

Ps: danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2019)

Das 750er bietet eine bessere Ausstattung. Das 650er hat zwar 4x PCIe, aber dafür die ollen Doppelstrangkabel.


----------



## Langzeitwirkung (12. Februar 2019)

Muss ich bei Wechsel auf eine 2070 mein Netzteil auch wechseln?

Habe das Pure Power L8 730 Watt

Läuft aktuell noch in folgendem System:
Saphire R9 290 (MAX OC was noch ging. glaube sind 3,5%)
Ryzen 5 2600 OC auf 2600X Niveau => in ca. einem Jahr soll ein Zen2 rein
16 GB 3333 RAM DDR4
1x SSD 1xHDD

Alles auf ein B450 Gaming Pro Carbon gebaut.


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2019)

Einfach einbauen und laufen lassen. Wie alt ist das Netzteil denn? Wenns schon 5 Jahre aufm buckel hat, kannst du es auch ersetzen. Schaden würde das nicht.


----------



## Hitcher82 (12. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe meine alte Grafikkarte "8GB SAPPHIRE Radeon RX 580 Nitro+ Special Edition" gegen eine neue "8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Pulse" ausgetauscht und bisher noch nicht gespielt bzw. keinen Belastungstest gemacht.
Da ich mir nur 1x die Arbeit des Aus- bzw. Einbau machen möchte und Morgen mein neuer Bildschirm kommt (möchte mal den 35 Zoll UWQHD BenQ EX3501R probieren) ist hier denn ein Netzteiltausch nötig?
Gehöre zu den Glücklichen die letzte Woche beim wahrscheinlichen Amazon Preisfehler gleich 3x bei dem "be quiet! Straight Power 11 PC Netzteil ATX 850W 80Plus Gold mit Kabelmanagement BN284 schwarz" für 85 € zugeschlagen habe das ich also das Netzteil austauschen könnte was aber für das jetzige System etwas überdimensioniert wäre.
Aber ich denke das es besser ist Reserven zu haben anstatt das jetzige Netzteil immer bis ans Limit zu bringen, oder?
Spätestens nächstes Jahr würde dann sowieso das SP11 Einsatz kommen da ich mir einen komplett neuen PC hole.

Mein jetziges System:
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 6600K (kein OC)
Kühler: Macho Rev. B
Speicher: 2x SSD / 1x HDD
Mainboard: ASRock Z170 Gaming K4 (Version P7.30, 23/01/2018)
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4-2400 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
Grafikkarte: 8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Pulse
Bildschirm: BenQ XL2730Z (FreeSync / 2560 x 1440 Pixel / 144Hz)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W CM
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 (64bit)


----------



## Langzeitwirkung (12. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Einfach einbauen und laufen lassen. Wie alt ist das Netzteil denn? Wenns schon 5 Jahre aufm buckel hat, kannst du es auch ersetzen. Schaden würde das nicht.



12/2014 gekauft, ich würde es natürlich lieber noch für ein paar Euro auf Ebay verkaufen anstatt das hinterher abfackeln zu lassen  Was packt man denn in so ein System rein wenn man nicht all zu viel ausgeben will?

Bin halt noch am Überlegen ob Vega64 oder RX2070, tendiere sogar eher zur Vega.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Februar 2019)

die Pure Power 11 reihe ist ok, @ Lagzeitwirkung. bei dem Setup sind mit Vega 64 dann so 600W nicht falsch, notfalls auch 700, wenn es sein muss. Technisch aber deutlich moderner als das L8.

@Hitcher82, sollte so gehen, da müsste es reichen mit dem E10


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2019)

Hitcher82 schrieb:


> ist hier denn ein Netzteiltausch nötig?



Das E10 sollte das schon packen.



Langzeitwirkung schrieb:


> 12/2014 gekauft, ich würde es natürlich lieber noch für ein paar Euro auf Ebay verkaufen anstatt das hinterher abfackeln zu lassen  Was packt man denn in so ein System rein wenn man nicht all zu viel ausgeben will?
> 
> Bin halt noch am Überlegen ob Vega64 oder RX2070, tendiere sogar eher zur Vega.



Die Vega 64 hat starke Lastwechsel, wo auch mal 400 Watt gezogen wird. Da bist du mit deinem alten Pure Power natürlich eher schlecht dran.+
Wie gesagt, du kannst es ausprobieren, ob und wie es läuft und dir später ein gutes Netzteil kaufen.


----------



## V1p3R0105 (16. Februar 2019)

Mal eine kurze Verständnisfrage, ich Sleeve derzeit meine Kabel nun bin ich bei dem PCI-E Stecker angekommen, ich habe ja nur 3x masse die klar sind wo sie reinkommen.Ist es egal welche von den Schwarzen (12V+) wo drin stecken? Die Kabel waren vorher anders eingestekt (überkreuzt) dies würde ich gerne berichtigen.
Habe ein Dark Power Pro 10 550w


----------



## Doleo (16. Februar 2019)

Hallo,
Ich habe 2 GTX 1070 "herumliegen", die ich gerne in einen PC verpacken möchte.  Mir schwebt vor ein Ryzen 3000 (Zen2; sobald diese heraußen sind) + eben passendes Mainboard. Der PC soll als kleiner "Faltrechner" in den Faltwochen dienen. Wieviel Leistung braucht die PSU? Ist ein 650 W Netzteil, z.b. Straight Power 650W ausreichend? Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2019)

V1p3R0105 schrieb:


> Mal eine kurze Verständnisfrage, ich Sleeve derzeit meine Kabel nun bin ich bei dem PCI-E Stecker angekommen, ich habe ja nur 3x masse die klar sind wo sie reinkommen.Ist es egal welche von den Schwarzen (12V+) wo drin stecken? Die Kabel waren vorher anders eingestekt (überkreuzt) dies würde ich gerne berichtigen.
> Habe ein Dark Power Pro 10 550w



Die schwarzen sind Masse, die Gelben haben 12 Volt.
Guck dir einfach die PCIe Spezifikationen an. Da ist das erklärt was was ist.



Doleo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe 2 GTX 1070 "herumliegen", die ich gerne in einen PC verpacken möchte.  Mir schwebt vor ein Ryzen 3000 (Zen2; sobald diese heraußen sind) + eben passendes Mainboard. Der PC soll als kleiner "Faltrechner" in den Faltwochen dienen. Wieviel Leistung braucht die PSU? Ist ein 650 W Netzteil, z.b. Straight Power 650W ausreichend? Danke für eure Antworten!



Ich würde das 750er E11 nehmen.


----------



## V1p3R0105 (16. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die schwarzen sind Masse, die Gelben haben 12 Volt.
> Guck dir einfach die PCIe Spezifikationen an. Da ist das erklärt was



Dank dir, also ist es egal welchen 12V Pin ich belege mit den 12V Kabeln


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2019)

V1p3R0105 schrieb:


> Dank dir, also ist es egal welchen 12V Pin ich belege mit den 12V Kabeln ��



Es müssen natürlich die richtigen sein, denn sonst scheppert es gewaltig.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Februar 2019)

Heute komme ich selbst mal mit einer Frage an die Schwarmintelligenz:

Welche ATX-Netzteile bis *maximal* 300 Watt würdet ihr derzeit empfehlen? Ich habe bisher kein Problem damit gehabt, effiziente Netzteile mit mehr Leistung zu verwenden, als für das spezifische System jemals benötigt werden wird, frage mich aber gerade, ob es im unteren Bereich abseits der SFX-PSUs immer noch so mau aussieht.

Was ich so gefunden habe, liest sich von den Werten her ganz okay, aber man findet in dem Segment kaum Tests. Und schon gar nicht solche, in denen die Teile mal auf Herz und Nieren geprüft wurden.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2019)

Na ja, 300 Watt Netzteile testet schlicht keiner und ein 300 Watt Gold Netzteil mit Indy Regulierung gibt es auch nicht.
Da kaufst das, was da ist und schaust auf die Ausstattung. Daher würde ich auch erst ab 400 Watt kaufen. Da kriegst du Indy Regulierung und hast eine bessere Ausstattung.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (17. Februar 2019)

Keines. Der Markt weist keine ernstzunehmenden Angebote auf, Mindeststandards werden nicht erfüllt. 
Kannst ja selber gucken: Netzteile mit Leistung bis 300W, Spezifikation: ATX, 80 PLUS (115V): ab 80 PLUS Bronze Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Das PurePower11 bietet immerhin schon eine ernstzunehmende Garantie, einen akzeptablen Lüfter (das Datenblatt deutet auf Salvage-Variante der PureWings-Ableger der größeren PP11er hin) und ist recht neu. Dafür bietet es keine Modularität und die Effizienz verfehlt Silber. 
Unterm Strich wird sich zum Beispiel ein Focus Plus Gold mit seinem 300-Watt-Semipassiv-Modus finanziell deutlich mehr lohnen: Das PP11 würde man nach fünf Jahren nicht mehr los, das FPG hingegen aller Voraussicht nach ziemlich genau für die preisliche Differenz. Die höhere Effizienz bekäme man dabei dann kostenlos oben drauf...
(das gleiche Prinzip gilt ja auch für noch teurere Netzteile)


----------



## V1p3R0105 (17. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es müssen natürlich die richtigen sein, denn sonst scheppert es gewaltig.



Klar mir geht es darum, 3x 12V ist in 1-3. Ich habe nun noch 5x schwarz übrig und da ist die frage ob ich diese anordnen kann wie ich will?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Februar 2019)

Doleo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe 2 GTX 1070 "herumliegen", die ich gerne in einen PC verpacken möchte.  Mir schwebt vor ein Ryzen 3000 (Zen2; sobald diese heraußen sind) + eben passendes Mainboard. Der PC soll als kleiner "Faltrechner" in den Faltwochen dienen. Wieviel Leistung braucht die PSU? Ist ein 650 W Netzteil, z.b. Straight Power 650W ausreichend? Danke für eure Antworten!


Da ist ne Empfehlung aktuell noch Raterei, weil wir zu Zen2 schlicht keine Zahlen kennen können.

Andererseits ist mit zwei 1070Non-Ti @ Sweetspot-Settings plus CPU nur für GPU-Fütterung eigentlich ein 550er wohl ausreichend, für CPU bei F@H gibt es sowieso keine ansatzweise guten PPD/kWh Werte.


----------



## Doleo (17. Februar 2019)

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## Mahoy (17. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, 300 Watt Netzteile testet schlicht keiner und ein 300 Watt Gold Netzteil mit Indy Regulierung gibt es auch nicht.
> Da kaufst das, was da ist und schaust auf die Ausstattung. Daher würde ich auch erst ab 400 Watt kaufen. Da kriegst du Indy Regulierung und hast eine bessere Ausstattung.





CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Keines. Der Markt weist keine ernstzunehmenden Angebote auf, Mindeststandards werden nicht erfüllt.
> Kannst ja selber gucken: Netzteile mit Leistung bis 300W, Spezifikation: ATX, 80 PLUS (115V): ab 80 PLUS Bronze Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> Das PurePower11 bietet immerhin schon eine ernstzunehmende Garantie, einen akzeptablen Lüfter (das Datenblatt deutet auf Salvage-Variante der PureWings-Ableger der größeren PP11er hin) und ist recht neu. Dafür bietet es keine Modularität und die Effizienz verfehlt Silber.



Danke euch beiden.
Also wie schon vermutet, nichts Neues in Sicht und weiterhin kein Grund, sich unter 400 Watt zu orientieren.

Ich hab' schon leicht an mir gezweifelt, denn ständig fragt mich wer nach 'nem passenden Netzteil und im Anschluss, warum in denn so ein "Großes", es wäre doch nur für die Office-Möhre oder den HTPC und damals im Fertigrechner wäre doch auch nur ein 250-Watt-Ding drin gewesen. Und nachdem ich gestern wieder mal die Standard-Erklärung wiedergekäut habe (Kurzfassung: Das stärkere NT kostet nur rund eine handvoll Euro mehr, ist im Endeffekt genauso effizient und hat das schönere Innenleben ...) wollt ich sichergehen, ob ich damit nicht inzwischen auf dem falschen Dampfer bin.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (17. Februar 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden.
> Also wie schon vermutet, nichts Neues in Sicht und weiterhin kein Grund, sich unter 400 Watt zu orientieren.
> 
> Ich hab' schon leicht an mir gezweifelt, denn ständig fragt mich wer nach 'nem passenden Netzteil und im Anschluss, warum in denn so ein "Großes", es wäre doch nur für die Office-Möhre oder den HTPC und damals im Fertigrechner wäre doch auch nur ein 250-Watt-Ding drin gewesen. Und nachdem ich gestern wieder mal die Standard-Erklärung wiedergekäut habe (Kurzfassung: Das stärkere NT kostet nur rund eine handvoll Euro mehr, ist im Endeffekt genauso effizient und hat das schönere Innenleben ...) wollt ich sichergehen, ob ich damit nicht inzwischen auf dem falschen Dampfer bin.


Noch eine Sache: Es gibt manche Boards, die lassen sich direkt versorgen, man kann also ein externes Niedrigwatt-Netzteil anschließen, das nur 12V/19V/Whatevervolt liefert. Wie bei Notebooks halt. Das ist dann tatsächlich meist eine effizientere Lösung. 
Wenn jemand gleich zu einem NUC oder NUC-like greift, dann bekommt man das auch.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Februar 2019)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Noch eine Sache: Es gibt manche Boards, die lassen sich direkt versorgen, man kann also ein externes Niedrigwatt-Netzteil anschließen, das nur 12V/19V/Whatevervolt liefert. Wie bei Notebooks halt. Das ist dann tatsächlich meist eine effizientere Lösung.
> Wenn jemand gleich zu einem NUC oder NUC-like greift, dann bekommt man das auch.



Jepp, für Selbstbauer wird es da allerdings schnell dünn und man ist mehr oder weniger auf einige SoCs festgelegt. Mit entsprechendem ITX-Gehäuse oder einer PicoPSU kann man immerhin stromsparende Desktop-CPUs versorgen, aber bei Bedarf für weitere Komponenten ist auch damit schnell Feierabend.


----------



## gorgeous188 (18. Februar 2019)

V1p3R0105 schrieb:


> Klar mir geht es darum, 3x 12V ist in 1-3. Ich habe nun noch 5x schwarz übrig und da ist die frage ob ich diese anordnen kann wie ich will?



Würde ich nicht empfehlen. Jeweils eine Masse Leitung im 6pol und +2pol kann vom Netzteil als sog. Sense-Leitung verwendet werden. Darüber misst das Netzteil die Spannung direkt an der Last und regelt die Spannung nach. Wenn das jetzt nicht mehr dort ist wo es das Netzteil erwartet können eventuell komische Dinge passieren. Nutzen allerdings nicht alle Netzteile.


----------



## V1p3R0105 (18. Februar 2019)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht empfehlen. Jeweils eine Masse Leitung im 6pol und +2pol kann vom Netzteil als sog. Sense-Leitung verwendet werden. Darüber misst das Netzteil die Spannung direkt an der Last und regelt die Spannung nach. Wenn das jetzt nicht mehr dort ist wo es das Netzteil erwartet können eventuell komische Dinge passieren. Nutzen allerdings nicht alle Netzteile.



Dann habe ich wohl nun ein Problem, da der belegunsplan nur zwischen schwarz und Gelb unterscheidet und ich tatsächlich nicht sagen kann welches wo vorher war


----------



## V1p3R0105 (19. Februar 2019)

Hat wer schon das PCIE Kabel von einem DPP10 gesleeved und könnte mir evtl. helfen ob es tatsächlich  Sense Leitungen gibt und wo sie belegt sind?


----------



## MitsukiMao (20. Februar 2019)

Hallöchen,

kann mir jemand noch mal kurz bestätigen, wie ich eine 2. GPU richtig an mein PSU anschließe? 

Verwende ein be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 mit 1.000 W und als GPU jeweils 2x RTX 2080 ti ROG Strix OC im NvLink-Verbund.

Ich werde irgendwie aus der Anleitung nicht ganz schlau... 

Oder ist es egal an welchen PCIe Port (1, 2, 3 oder 4) ich die Teilchen anschließe? Also z.B. GPU 1 an PCIe 1 und GPU 2 an PCIe 2?

Ich meine mir wurde mal in der Vergangenheit gesagt, es sei besser, wenn ich meine erste GPU an PCIe 1 und meine zweite GPU an PCIe 3 anschließe. Oder bilde ich mir das gerade ein^^?

Danke für die Hilfe!!!


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2019)

Du hast vier Anschlüsse für die Stecker am Netzteil.
Port 1-2 ist eine Rail, Port 3-4 ist die andere Rail.
Also ein Kabel kommt an Port 1 oder 2 ran und versorgt die erste Grafikkarte und das zweite Kabel kommt an Port 3 oder 4 ran und versorgt die zweite Grafikkarte.
So hast du beide Grafikkarte an beide Rails angeschlossen.


----------



## V1p3R0105 (20. Februar 2019)

MitsukiMao schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> kann mir jemand noch mal kurz bestätigen, wie ich eine 2. GPU richtig an mein PSU anschließe?
> 
> ...



Seite 41 im Handbuch


----------



## MitsukiMao (22. Februar 2019)

@ Threshold super, vielen Dank noch für deine Aussage  

@V1p3R0105 Oh... Danke. Wo hatte ich denn da wieder meine Augen ._. Vielen Dank! 

Grüße


----------



## poiu (26. Februar 2019)

Ein Netzteil braucht mindestens 600W nein besser 1000W 

YouTube





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aufZC7KIjhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2019)

Ich hab da auch noch was.

Corsair Vengeance 650M/750M Netzteil im Test - bessere Schutzschaltungen und mehr Effizienz


----------



## EderusGT (9. März 2019)

Guten Morgen 

Ich baue mir gerade ein mini ITX System. Mein erster eigener Build, und ich war eigentlich gut vorbereitet, habe aber bei dem NT einen Fehler gemacht. Ich hatte ein ATX 550W NT bestellt, welches aber mit Verkabelung zu wuchtig ist, daher bin ich auf ein SFX Corsair SF600 umgeschwenkt, welches unterwegs ist zu mir (alles  über Amazon).

Nun mein Problem: Seit gestern Nacht ist mir klar, dass ich für 

2600X
Nitro RX570
3 Gehäuselüfter

keine 600W benötige, sondern 450W wohl auch dicke gereicht hätten.

Frage nun. Würdet Ihr auf jeden Fall das 600er nochmal tauschen gegen das 450er? Der Mehrpreis von 25€ ist mir egal, darum geht es nicht. Nachteil wäre, ich müsste bei Amazon innerhalb einer Woche das 3. Mal tauschen, und das ist mir irgendwie unangenehm.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. März 2019)

Ich glaube, in dem Fall nein, denn du kannst ggf. beim nächsten Upgrade dann doch etwas über 450W brauchen, das wäre ja dann auch doof.


----------



## EderusGT (9. März 2019)

Danke


----------



## Sirthegoat (28. März 2019)

Hat jemand zufällig Infos zu einem  Coolermaster B600 (wohl erste Generation)? Läuft erst seit 2 Jahren darum wäre interessant ob man das für ne neue Plattform weiter nutzen kann.


----------



## Jaffi (28. März 2019)

Kann man das 750 Watt Seasonic FOCUS Plus Modular 80+ Gold für eine Vega 64 Nitro+ sorgenfrei kaufen? Habe jetzt so einige Meinungen gelesen, die an Seasonic kein gutes Haar lassen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. März 2019)

Das Focus plus sollte solide genug sein, das zu schaffen, mir wäre da eher das Semi-Fanless-Feature ein Dorn im Auge, und ggf. die mir zumindest zu Ohren gekommenen höheren RMA-Zahlen. 

Das Netzteil würde ich als OK bezeichnen, ich würde aber wohl eher zu anderen greifen 


Das B600 soll mit welcher Hardware kombiniert werden?


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2019)

Seasonic wird gerne wegen Preis und US-Werbung(alles als Single-Rail vermarktet, selbst wenn es das garnicht ist) gehasst, technisch ist das Niveau aktueller Serien aber immer mindestens "Gut" .


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2019)

Jaffi schrieb:


> Kann man das 750 Watt Seasonic FOCUS Plus Modular 80+ Gold für eine Vega 64 Nitro+ sorgenfrei kaufen? Habe jetzt so einige Meinungen gelesen, die an Seasonic kein gutes Haar lassen



Das Focus ist solide. Das kannst du nehmen.


----------



## NuVirus (29. März 2019)

ist es vorhanden oder soll es gekauft werden, alte Gold hatten mit Vega wohl Probleme man kann sich aber wohl an Seasonic wenden nur kann sein das die dicht machen wenn das Netzteil weniger hat als die Grafikkarte laut der Packung benötigt.


----------



## poiu (30. März 2019)

Jaffi schrieb:


> Kann man das 750 Watt Seasonic FOCUS Plus Modular 80+ Gold für eine Vega 64 Nitro+ sorgenfrei kaufen? Habe jetzt so einige Meinungen gelesen, die an Seasonic kein gutes Haar lassen



Es gab vor über einem Jahr mit den kleinen Focus und Vega OC Karten Probleme, das Problem ist aber längst behoben und die großen NT waren wohl nie betroffen. Kannst bedenkenlos kaufen


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2019)

Man hat mir ein Video zugespielt, das ich nicht einfach so für mich behalten kann. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QQpqAna_Wx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Creater (30. März 2019)

Mir ist gestern Wahrscheinlich das Netzteil flöten gegangen. Hat mir ne Sicherung im Kasten rausgehauen, ich weis nicht was da jetzt genau passiert ist und mache mir sorgen. Das Netzteil war ein be quiet! Straight Power E8 450watt. Die müssten doch eigentlich verhindern, dass andere Bauteile kaputt gehen oder ? Ich hoffe, dass das MB, CPU, RAM heile geblieben sind, kann mich jemand beruhigen?  

Wäre es unwahrscheinlich, dass das Board defekt ist und das Netzteil heile geblieben ist ? 

Ich habe keine Reaktion mehr, wenn ich Strom anschalte und den On Knopf drücke. 

Würde ein älteres billig China Teil klar gehen, um zu testen, ob das Board noch in Ordnung ist ?


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2019)

Wenn die Haussicherung ausgelöst hat, ist es wahrscheinlich, dass der Primärkondensator kaputt gegangen ist.
Die Sekundärseite sollte daher nicht mal betroffen sein. 
Kauf dir also ein neues Netzteil und dann siehst du ja, was ist. Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Rechner mit dem neuen Netzteil problemlos starten wird.


----------



## Creater (31. März 2019)

Na das sind schon mal beruhigende Nachrichten. Hab gerade mein China Netzteil geholt, dass passt aber nicht.
Werde mir ein neues be quiet! holen, Vielen Dank.

Falls aber doch Bauteile schaden genommen haben, kann ich da die Garantie in Anspruch nehmen ? sind gerade mal eine Woche alt ! Außer das Netzteil.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. März 2019)

Sorry, aber wer bitte hat dich auf die Idee kommen lassen ein E8 mit neuer Hardware zu nutzen?
Das war n ziemlich leichtsinnige Sache :-\

Nimm bitte was vernünftiges, und merke diir: " Nach etwa 5-7 Jahren, sollte man das Netzteil bei einer größeren Veränderung am PC, ersetzen" Große Veränderungen sind neue GPUs, oder neue Plattform. Ne HDD, oder n 1:1 ersatz einer defekten CPU wäre eher nicht der Grund gleich los zu rennen, da kann man ggf. auch noch mal 1-3 Jahre warten, aber normalerweise ist immerhalb oder kurz nach dieser Frist eh meistens eine größere Änderung dran.

Und nein, Garantie hast du auf die Teile so dann quasi keine, der schaden wurde ja, wenn, von deinem Netzteil verursacht.


----------



## poiu (3. April 2019)

Gibt aktuell bei Altenate Netzteile im Angebot

[Alternate+Paydirekt Netzteile Sammeldeal] be quiet! Pure Power 11 600W CM Netzteil (+ weitere NTe von BeQuiet, Seasonic, Enermax, etc) - mydealz.de


----------



## ludscha (3. April 2019)

Ich werde Ende April vom X99 zum X299 Sockel wechseln, CPU und Brett.

CPU wird wahrscheinlich ein i9-9960 oder 9980XE , reichen 1000 Watt mit einer 2080 Ti FTW3 Ultra und der WaKü ?

Beim jetzigen DPP 11 850 Watt-NT hab ich da eher ein mulmiges Gefühl, ob es reicht.

Mfg


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. April 2019)

hast du Anwendungen die die CPU so auslasten?
Eigentlich dürfte das 850er aber noch reichen, wobei ich deine OC-Ambitionen nicht kenne.


----------



## ludscha (3. April 2019)

850 Watt würden sicher ohne OC reichen, aber der wird nicht Standard laufen.


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2019)

Probiere es einfach aus.


----------



## ludscha (4. April 2019)

Ganz Wohl ist mir dabei nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. April 2019)

Das ist ein gutes Netzteil, wenn dem zu viel wird, schaltet es einfach aus.


----------



## ludscha (5. April 2019)

Ich werde es Testen, ansonten muss ich Ihn nochmal zerlegen, da es ein ziemliches Gefrikel ist, mit dem Radi davor.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. April 2019)

achherjeh
was baust du denn da?


----------



## ludscha (7. April 2019)

Ich habe im 900D im Boden einen 480 Radi und dahinter ist das NT verbaut, darum gefrickl. Das Case bleibt ja, aber ein ColdZero Mod kommt für die beiden SSD hinzu, damit ich den AGB endlich vor die Frontlüfter setzen kann.

Mir wärs halt Lieber, da ich das Brett ja beim Plattformwechsel eh Ausbau, gleich das NT mit zu tauschen, wäre halt einfacher.


----------



## poiu (12. April 2019)

Thor´s Hammer hat bei mir eingeschlagen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Asus ROG Thor 1200W Netzteil Test


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2019)

Für das Geld hätte ich Titanium erwartet.


----------



## poiu (12. April 2019)

Ja der Preis ist echt eine Hausnummer, aber sonst ganz solide. 
Es ist natürlich 80€ teurer als ein Dark Power 11 1200W aber euch eine ecke Edler und fühlt sich auch von er äußeren Verarbeitung deutlich wertiger an


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2019)

Das Dark Power 11 ist ja auch inzwischen in die Jahre gekommen. Ich warte eh schon auf das P12. Aber angekündigt ist ja nichts.


----------



## poiu (12. April 2019)

Ja darauf wartet jeder, mal sehen ob es was zur Computex gibt oder be quiet sich nicht traut einen Nachfolger zu präsentieren 

Das Problem ist das die Erwartungen sehr hoch sind, es kann sein das die zu hoch sind und damit eine  Enttäuschung vorprogrammiert


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2019)

poiu schrieb:


> Ja darauf wartet jeder, mal sehen ob es was zur Computex gibt oder be quiet sich nicht traut einen Nachfolger zu präsentieren



Die Leute von BeQuiet hocken seit Wochen im Wartebereich bei FSP herum. 
Eher sind die Briten aus der EU ausgetreten als dass das P12 kommt. 



poiu schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das die Erwartungen sehr hoch sind, es kann sein das die zu hoch sind und damit eine  Enttäuschung vorprogrammiert



Kann durchaus sein. Für das P12 erwarte ich Titanium und das ganze Zeugs. Das P12 muss sich klar vom E11 absetzen können und auch besser sein, wenn das E12 kommt.
Vielleicht braucht FSP einfach länger um eine Plattform zu entwickeln. 

Verdammt, wieso schreibe ich immer erst FPS hin.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (19. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Für das Geld hätte ich Titanium erwartet.


Aber hallo! 


Threshold schrieb:


> Die Leute von BeQuiet hocken seit Wochen im Wartebereich bei FSP herum.
> Eher sind die Briten aus der EU ausgetreten als dass das P12 kommt.
> 
> 
> ...


Mir wäre es auch schon recht, wenn BeQuiet beim P12 bei Platinum bleiben, aber dafür dann auch ein P12 Ultra mit Titanium bringen würde. Oder zur Computex ein P12 mit Platinum, dafür dann aber ein halbes Jahr später ein SP12 mit Platinum und ein DP13 mit Titanium und beides mit einem SilentWings 4. 
Klar ist auf jeden Fall, dass die Stagnation nervt...


----------



## Pu244 (22. April 2019)

10 Jahre Garantie wären auch mal zeitgemäß. Dann braucht man den Leuten nicht immer erklären, dass doppelte Garantiezeit nicht automatisch bedeutet, dass das Produkt doppelt so gut ist. So verlieren sie viel, besonders an Seasonic.

Aber insgesamt ist es eine extrem positive Entwicklung, dass heute auch schon Budgetnetzteile, wie das Pure Power, technisch sehr gut sind. Nun bleiben fast nur noch die Chinaböller, als letzte Bastion des technisch schlechten.


----------



## poiu (23. April 2019)

Neues Futter, wobei kennen tut ihr das NT schon alle




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0AFyF-y3C8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2019)

Boah ey, das ist ja totaler Crap.


----------



## poiu (23. April 2019)

Das Teil mit einem Be Quiet Lüfter  wäre das perfekte Mittelsegment NT


----------



## amer_der_erste (30. April 2019)

Hi guys,

reicht das hier:
be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 11 PC Netzteil ATX 550W mit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Für:
2700x | 2080 | 1x Soka | 2x SSD

Vlt. kommt i-wann ein 3700x rein & eine 2080 Ti

*Ist das Netzteil für beide Fälle gut ausgestattet?*
Denke mehr als 550 Watt zieht keiner der beiden Kombis oder?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. April 2019)

Bei der 2080Ti würde ich eher das E11 750 nehmen, zumal ein 3700x auch eher etwas mehr braucht als der 2700x


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. Mai 2019)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hi guys,
> 
> reicht das hier:
> be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 11 PC Netzteil ATX 550W mit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
> ...





Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Bei der 2080Ti würde ich eher das E11 750 nehmen, zumal ein 3700x auch eher etwas mehr braucht als der 2700x



Moin,, danke. 

Gibt es noch andere Meinungen? 

550 Watt sind zu wenig?

*550 / 650 / 750 Watt? *

Wie gesagt, vielleicht kommt mal ein 3700x und eine 2080Ti rein.

Möchte aber auch kein überdimensioniertes kaufen. 

Ahja, die BQ SP Modelle sind ja schön obere Liga, korrekt??



Sind das die gleichen:
be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 11 PC Netzteil ATX 650W mit Kabelmanagement 80plus Gold BN282 schwarz be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 11 PC Netzteil ATX 650W mit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

be quiet! Straight Power 11 650W ATX 2.4 ab €' '103,91 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Mai 2019)

Ja, nach den Links ist das das gleiche, allerdings ist das E11 650W eigentlich überflüssig, du hast null wirkliche Vorteile, da würde ich 550 oder 750 kaufen.

Und bei der Planung 3700x und 2080Ti sind wohl grob 15€ beim Netzteil das kleinste der Preisaufschläge.


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. Mai 2019)

Hi Chris ok danke. 

Aber wozu 750w kaufen wenn 650w locker reichen? 
Welche Vorteil habe ich dadurch? 

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2019)

Das 750er bietet eine bessere Ausstattung und den Vorteil, dass die karte mit einer Rail läuft.
Beim 650er wirst du beide Rails brauchen und hast so mehr Kabel im Rechner liegen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. Mai 2019)

Wie jetzt.. Da muss ich ja auch mit 2 Kabel raus für die GPU - 2X 8Pin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2019)

Du hast 4 PCIe Stecker. Die sind an 4 Kabel dran. 2 sind dabei verbunden.
Nutzt du beide für die Grafikkarte, liegen 2 Kabel tot im Rechner herum. Beim 750er Modell reicht eben ein Doppel Kabel für die Grafikkarte.


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. Mai 2019)

Ich hab das hier:

be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 ab €' '0 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

Da sind auch nur 2 einzelne Kabel für die GPU und ich habe kein unnötiges Kabel im Case. 

Das heißt das 650er ist Schleier schlechter vom Kabelmanagement als mein altes 500er..?
Das 750er ist wiederum so gut wie mein 500er (aktuelles) da keine unnötigen Kabel. Korrekt?


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2019)

Das 550er Modell hat zwei PCIe Kabel mit je einem Stecker dran. Du hast also 2x 6+2 Pin.
Das 650er bietet hingegeben 4x PCIe. Das wird dadurch realisiert, dass das eine Kabel jetzt ein Doppelstrang Kabel ist, an deren Stecker eben zwei Kabel abgehen, das wiederum einen PCIe Stecker hat.
Benutzt du also beide Kabel um beide Rails zu nutzen hast du 2 Kabel im Rechner liegen, die du nicht benötigst und daher tot herum liegen.
Das 750er Modell hat hingegen soviel Leistung auf einer Rail, dass das für die Grafikkarte reicht. Du brauchst also nur ein Doppelstrang Kabel nutzen und kannst das andere im Karton lassen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. Mai 2019)

Gut danke dir.
Ich überlege mir noch welches ich nehme 

Brauche bitte Beratung zu gesleevten Kabeln.
Setzt man hier auf "ganze" Lösung oder nur auf Verlängerungen?

Vorteile / Nachteile.
Welche sind empfehlenswert?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Mai 2019)

Das e11 ist vollmodular, da bekommt man komplette Kabelsätze.


----------



## livanhtuvoi (3. Mai 2019)

Hey Leute,
was haltet ihr von dem Angebot? Mein aktuelles kommt an die Grenzen. Such vor allem leise und sorglos. Gutes Angebot oder zu dem Preis eher was anderes? Denke für mich wäre alles ab ~650Watt wären ausreichend.

Seasonic Snow Silent, 80 Plus Platinum Netzteil - 750 …


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2019)

Für den Preis kannst du zugreifen.


----------



## mardsis (9. Mai 2019)

Weiß hier zufällig jemand, ob das Pure Power 11 (in meinem Fall 400W mit CM) die SATA Revision 3.3 unterstützt und damit das Power Disable Feature? Neuere (hauptsächlich) Enterprise Festplatten nutzen dieses Feature und laufen nicht an, wenn das Netzteil diese Revision nicht unterstützt, weil für dieses Feature der dritte Pin des Stromanschlusses genutzt wird. Wenn hier noch 3.3V anliegen läuft die Platte nicht an. Man kann den Pin abkleben oder einen Adapter nutzen, aber wenn es nativ geht wäre es am besten.

//EDIT: Ich gehe mal nicht von aus, da aus dem Modularen Kabel  eine 3.3V Ader kommt, aber vielleicht ist ja in den Anschlüssen der dritte 3.3V Pin nicht belegt..


----------



## mardsis (14. Mai 2019)

mardsis schrieb:


> Weiß hier zufällig jemand, ob das Pure Power 11 (in meinem Fall 400W mit CM) die SATA Revision 3.3 unterstützt und damit das Power Disable Feature? Neuere (hauptsächlich) Enterprise Festplatten nutzen dieses Feature und laufen nicht an, wenn das Netzteil diese Revision nicht unterstützt, weil für dieses Feature der dritte Pin des Stromanschlusses genutzt wird. Wenn hier noch 3.3V anliegen läuft die Platte nicht an. Man kann den Pin abkleben oder einen Adapter nutzen, aber wenn es nativ geht wäre es am besten.
> 
> //EDIT: Ich gehe mal nicht von aus, da aus dem Modularen Kabel  eine 3.3V Ader kommt, aber vielleicht ist ja in den Anschlüssen der dritte 3.3V Pin nicht belegt..



Um das zu beantworten: Leider wird die Revision nicht unterstützt. Entweder muss man also den 3ten Pin am SATA Stromanschluss der HDD ankleben, oder einen Molex-SATA Adapter nutzen, da aber aufpassen das man einen hochwertigen nimmt, also keinen, bei dem die Adern ins Plastik gegossen sind, da bei diesen Adaptern die Brandgefahr erhöht ist (gibt da einige schöne Videos auf YouTube).


----------



## Jellly (19. Mai 2019)

hey ich platz einfach mal so rein,

ich bin mir am überlegen ob ich mir ein neues netzteil hole, weil mein zurzeit 4-5 jahre alt ist und vllt nicht mehr die leistung bringt .
Ich habe im Moment das "be quiet! cm BQT E9-cm Straight Power 580 Watt" 

Mein System:
Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
i5 6600k
R9 390x Hybrid 
16 GB Ram 3200
1TB SATA
1TB SSD
250 GB SSD

meine frage: wäre es sinnvoll ein neues netzteil zu holen, da wie gesagt mein "zu alt" ist?
Wenn ja welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen, sollte mindestens sogut wie mein derzeitiges sein.


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2019)

Nö, lohnt sich nicht.
Wenn du irgendwann mal ein neues System kaufst, kannst du das Netzteil mit tauschen, aber nur das Netzteil tauschen lohnt nicht. Solange es läuft, lass es laufen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Mai 2019)

Jupp in dem Fall bis zum nächsten Umbau warten, so lange sollte es noch gehen.


----------



## poiu (22. Mai 2019)

super deal pure power 400W  für 29,45€

BQT BN296 P50: be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM 400W bei reichelt elektronik


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Mai 2019)

Und weg.


----------



## poiu (22. Mai 2019)

wau das ging schnell


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2019)

Endlich ein neues, buntes Video. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bFwLkuLbaUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## poiu (29. Mai 2019)

l gespannt was ihr von Seasonic Connect haltet


----------



## Pu244 (29. Mai 2019)

700W passiv, das sind ganze 240W oder 52% mehr als mein X-460FL hat, schön, dass sich da einiges tut. Das 1600W Prime Titanium ist auch ganz nett, es hat sogar den großen Kaltgerätestecker, für unsere amerikanischen Freunde. Bei denen ist normalerweise bei 1500W Schluß, jedenfalls bei einem einzelnen Verbraucher. Für das 1600W Netzteil müssen sie sich 20A Steckdosen zulegen oder in der Küche bzw.im Waschkeller zocken (in letzteren haben sie auch 230V).


----------



## poiu (29. Mai 2019)

Pu244 schrieb:


> 700W passiv, das sind ganze 240W oder 52% mehr als mein X-460FL hat, schön, dass sich da einiges tut. Das 1600W Prime Titanium ist auch ganz nett, es hat sogar den großen Kaltgerätestecker, für unsere amerikanischen Freunde. Bei denen ist normalerweise bei 1500W Schluß, jedenfalls bei einem einzelnen Verbraucher. Für das 1600W Netzteil müssen sie sich 20A Steckdosen zulegen oder in der Küche bzw.im Waschkeller zocken (in letzteren haben sie auch 230V).




Superflower hat das 2kW Monster gepimmt, das kann jetzt 2500W, ich meine das konnte die schon vorher aber jetzt halt offiziell 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QutBWh4YFhc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Übrigens da war Schulss an der Chroma damals xD mehr konnte die nicht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Mai 2019)

Viel Luft bleibt da eh nicht Mehr, war nur 3200W eh das Ende an einem 230V Anschluss?


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Viel Luft bleibt da eh nicht Mehr, war nur 3200W eh das Ende an einem 230V Anschluss?



Nö, Alustreifen statt Sicherung und es geht weiter.


----------



## Pu244 (30. Mai 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Viel Luft bleibt da eh nicht Mehr, war nur 3200W eh das Ende an einem 230V Anschluss?



Eigentlich hält eine Schukosteckdose 10-12A Dauerbelastung aus, was etwa 2300-2800W sind. Kurzzeitig gehen auch 16A bzw. 3680W. Will man die dauerhaft nutzen, dann sollte es hierzulande ein 16A CEE Stecker sein, die Schweizer haben dafür einen speziellen 16A Stecker. In GB kommt man einphasig, bei 230V, auf 32A, in den USA sogar auf 50A (jedoch ist das oft nicht anzutreffen). Dann geht es halt eben mit 3 Phasen Wechselstrom weiter, 16,32, 63 und 125A liefern 11, 22, 43 und 86 kW, wobei in Deutschland bei 63A, pro Haushalt, meist Schluß ist.

Es gibt also noch ordentliche Reserven. Wobei ich es durchaus für möglich halte, dass es sehr langfristig durchaus Rechner, in Privathaushalten, geben könnte, die 10 kW und mehr verbrauchen, wenn die Fertigungstechnik ersteinmal an ihren Grenzen angekommen ist. Die Alternative wäre es sich so ein Ding zu mieten, die Serverfarm man dann auch da aufstellen, wo der Strompreis gering ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Mai 2019)

Das Thema ist ja nicht nur der Strompreis, mal eben Drehstrom ins Büro/Wohnzimmer?


----------



## Pu244 (30. Mai 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das Thema ist ja nicht nur der Strompreis, mal eben Drehstrom ins Büro/Wohnzimmer?



Das würde ich jetzt nicht als Problem ansehen, das ist ein Kabel, das verlegt werden muß. Die Abwärme wäre schon eher ein Problem, ich kann schon heute, mit meinem Gaming PC (verbrauch, incl Monitor usw. gut 400W), das Zimmer ganz gut heizen, im Sommer ist das hingegen echt blöd, wenn es einem die Bude in eine Sauna verwandelt (deshalb wird dann nachts gezockt). Mit ein paar kW dürfte das richtig spaßig werden. Aber gut, dann bekommt eben der PC sein eigenes Zimmer, so wie es schon die Heizung bekommen hat oder man verlegt den Wärmetauscher der Wakü nach draußen oder heizt damit etwas auf.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Mai 2019)

Bei 2,5kW kannst du das an die Warmwasser-Versorgung des Hauses anschließen


----------



## poiu (30. Mai 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Bei 2,5kW kannst du das an die Warmwasser-Versorgung des Hauses anschließen



die läuft aber niht mit 12V


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Mai 2019)

Ähm, ich Rede da von der Abwärme in einer Wakü


----------



## poiu (1. Juni 2019)

ach ok stimmt


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2019)

Ich bin ja enttäuscht.
BeQuiet hat ein Refresh des E11 in Platin angekündigt, was zwar nett ist, aber eher Marketing Gründe hat.
Aber ein P12 ist nicht in Sicht. 
Jetzt weiß ich endlich, wieso es keine Umschläge mehr gibt -- die sind pleite.


----------



## Gysi1901 (1. Juni 2019)

Und das dann für angeblich 15€ mehr. Wenn sich bis auf die Effizienz nicht viel verändert hat, kann man sich das sparen.


----------



## Pu244 (1. Juni 2019)

Vermutlich wird es wohl ein Prozent höhere Effizienz haben, etwa das hat dem E11 bisher für Platin gefehlt.

Ansonsten nichts neues. Das wäre mal eine gute Gelegenheit gewesen, die Garantie auf 10 Jahre zu verlängern. Es gibt ja viele, die das als Maßstab für Qualität nehmen, wobei ich es aufgegeben habe diejenigen zu erleuchten, sollen sie mit Seasonic, Thermaltake usw. glücklich werden. Wenn Listan kein Geld verdienen will, dann ist das eben so.

Btw: interessant, dass Thermaltake eine gruppenregulierte Disco für wenig Geld verkauft. 40€, für nominell 500W und die Kiste leuchtet bunt.


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. Juni 2019)

Pu244 schrieb:


> sollen sie mit Seasonic, Thermaltake usw. glücklich werden. Wenn Listan kein Geld verdienen will, dann ist das eben so.
> .



Entweder ich hab ne falsche Erinnerung aber werden Bequiet Netzteil nicht in den Seasonic Fabriken gefertigt?


----------



## Pu244 (2. Juni 2019)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Entweder ich hab ne falsche Erinnerung aber werden Bequiet Netzteil nicht in den Seasonic Fabriken gefertigt?



Das Dark Power Pro P10 in den Versionen 850W aufwärts, wurde von Seasonic hergestellt. Das ist aber auch schon gut 4 Jahre her, seitdem sind sie bei FSP.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2019)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Entweder ich hab ne falsche Erinnerung aber werden Bequiet Netzteil nicht in den Seasonic Fabriken gefertigt?



Das ist schon lange her. BeQuiet wollte mehr eigene Sachen einbringen und das wollte Seasonic nicht. Daher hat man sich wieder getrennt.


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. Juni 2019)

Ok wusste ich nicht danke für die Aufklärung!  Aber Seasonic ist doch tendenziell nicht schlecht(?) ich mein bis auf die lauten Lüfter haben die doch zum Preis immer sehr vernünftig abgeliefert.


----------



## Pu244 (2. Juni 2019)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Ok wusste ich nicht danke für die Aufklärung!  Aber Seasonic ist doch tendenziell nicht schlecht(?) ich mein bis auf die lauten Lüfter haben die doch zum Preis immer sehr vernünftig abgeliefert.



Das Problem mit den lauten Lüftern haben sie in den Griff bekommen. Von daher gibt es eigentlich nichts mehr, das gegen ein Seasonicnetzteil spricht.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2019)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den lauten Lüftern haben sie in den Griff bekommen. Von daher gibt es eigentlich nichts mehr, das gegen ein Seasonicnetzteil spricht.



Na ja, ab 80% Last werden sie laut. Das hat sich nicht so grundlegend geändert.


----------



## Pu244 (4. Juni 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, ab 80% Last werden sie laut. Das hat sich nicht so grundlegend geändert.



Es gab Seasonic Netzteile, die immer Laut waren, besonders die G Serie hatte eine relativ schlechte Lüfterkurve. Mit 80% kann man eigentlich leben, da man am besten sowieso ein wenig Reserven einplant. Von daher hat sich vieles zum guten verändert.


----------



## Drayygo (4. Juni 2019)

Mhm.. ich hab mal eine Frage. Ich hatte heute über den Tag verteilt 3 Neustarts ohne Bluescreen, memory.dmp oder Ereignisanzeige (Außer Kernel Power Fehler 41). 
Ich habe im drwindows Forum um Hilfe gefragt, da ich befürchtete, dass es daran lag, dass ich die neue CPU/Mobo Kombination ohne Clean Install von Windows vor nem Monat eingebaut habe (Ja, ist doof, ich weiß).
Nun will man mir dort einreden, dass es daran liegt, dass mein Netzteil zu schwach für meine Hardware ist. 
Ich habe ein Bequiet Dark Power Pro 10 550W verbaut.
Meine Hardware ist:

AMD Ryzen 5 2600@Stock
BeQuiet Silent Loop 280mm
MSI B450 Gaming Plus
16GB G.Skill Trident Z 3200@2133 (aus Testgründen)
Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro+ @Stock
BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 550W

Meines Erachtens nach (und nach langer Zeit hier im Forum ) sollte das doch aber dicke ausreichen? 

P.S.: Ich hab die 2x 8 Pin Variante der Nitro+ Vega 64


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. Juni 2019)

Wird gerne von Leuten behauptet die keine Ahnung haben. Wenn man mal alle Komponenten grob überschlägt:

Vega 2x8 Pin = 2x 150 Watt + 75 Watt PCI-E -> 375 Watt 
Ryzen 2600 ~ 130 Watt 

Bleiben für den Rest knappe 50 Watt übrig. Das oben genannte Szenario ist warscheinlich nicht erreichbar und nur errechnet. Real dürfte der Rechner in Spielen unter 500 Watt verbrauchen. Dazu ist das Be Quiet Dark Power Pro brauchgleich zum 650 und 750 Watt Modell hat also kein Problem die verzeichnete Nennleistung und etwas mehr dauerhaft zu leisten, lass dich nicht verrückt machen.

Selbst der Bequiet Kalkulator gibt für das System eine Leistung von knappen 420 Watt an und empfiehlt ein Dark Power Pro mit 550 Watt.


----------



## Drayygo (4. Juni 2019)

Ja, das dachte ich mir schon, wollte nur mal auf Nummer sicher gehen. Ein neues Netzteil (wieder DPP) ist auch schon geplant für Ende des Jahres 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (4. Juni 2019)

ID41 deutet zwar meistens auf das NT, allerdings wird da eher eine Schutzschaltung greifen, als das dem NT der "Saft" ausgeht. 
Kannst du den Rechner gleich neustarten, oder dauert es ein paar sek?


Edit: Du kannst ja mal dort nachfragen, was die so empfehlen würden


----------



## Drayygo (4. Juni 2019)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> ID41 deutet zwar meistens auf das NT, allerdings wird da eher eine Schutzschaltung greifen, als das dem NT der "Saft" ausgeht.
> Kannst du den Rechner gleich neustarten, oder dauert es ein paar sek?
> 
> 
> Edit: Du kannst ja mal dort nachfragen, was die so empfehlen würden



Die haben sich auf mein NT festgefahren (also das es unterdimesioniert ist). 

Der Rechner fährt nach 10 Sekunden in etwa selbstständig wieder hoch.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (4. Juni 2019)

und manuell? also direkt nach dem Shutdown den Powerknopf drücken?

Wenn zu wenig Power: fährt direkt wieder an, da die Last weg ist
Schutzschaltung: fährt erst nach ner gewissen Zeit wieder an (oder garnicht, wenn bsp ein kurzer noch vorhanden ist)


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. Juni 2019)

Schreib halt nicht mehr mit denen geh doch auch nicht in ein Krankenhaus um einen Leistungssportler zu finden. Meine Empfehlung wäre mal alles wichtig zu sichern und mal eine cleane Windows Installation zu machen, kann in keinem Fall schaden.


----------



## Drayygo (4. Juni 2019)

Hab ich nicht versucht - da er beim ersten Shutdown selbsttätig hochgefahren ist, hab ich ihn bei den beiden anderen einfach machen lassen. 
Er gibt halt beim Shutdown das "typische" NT Klicken von sich, als hätte ich ihn ganz normal runtergefahren. Ich tippe schon darauf, dass es das Netzteil ist, aber eher das eine Schutzschaltung
auslöst. Und ich wüsste gerne, welche^^

Ja, das war ein Fehler, dort zu schreiben, da ich aber eingangs an einen Windows-Fehler (Treiber o.Ä) gedacht habe, hab ichs mal versucht.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (4. Juni 2019)

zieht dein NT Luft von aussen, oder innen? bzw die VEGA über ein Doppelstrangkabel angeschlossen, oder 2?

Edit: mach dir den Spaß. Je nach Antwort kannst entsprechende Memes posten 
zb: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drayygo (4. Juni 2019)

Mein NT zieht Luft von unten (Ich hab das Dark Base 900 Pro, da ist unterhalb des Gehäuses MASSIV Platz und Staub gewischt wird da jede Woche).
Die Vega ist über 2 Stränge angebunden (PCIe 1 und 3)



Spoiler



Post 1



> Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro+ @Stock
> BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 550W
> 
> Eine Vega 64 liegt im Stromverbrauch alleine auch schonmal über 400W. Bei deinen 550W-Netzteil muß die sich nicht mal anstrengen die Reißleine zu ziehen. Mich wundert eher, das dein System überhaupt sauber startet. Dazu gab es irgendwelche Firmwareupdates für die Vegas, weil diese zuviel Strom über den PCIe-Port der Boards gezogen haben. MSI ist leider bekannt dafür auf den billigeren Boards nicht die besseren Komponenten verbauen zu wollen.
> ...



Post2


> Deine 540W sind alles 12V Werte. Nebenher braucht das Board und die Komponenten aber auch die 3,3 und die 5V Schienen. Zusätzlich ist das zwar Multirail aber mit voneinander entkoppelten Spannungsschienen. Alleine dein (angenommener) Wert 540W ist der Maximalwert an 12V Gesamtleistung. Auch wenn du in Singlerail umschaltest reicht das nicht. Bemühe die Spezifikationen von BQ wenn du das nicht glaubst. Genau die werden garantiert, sonst nichts. Was da wann, wer getestet hat auf einem komplett anderen Systen ... ?
> Bestes Netzteil ever? Ich benutze Corsair RMi und mit denen kann ich mir MESSWERTE der einzelnen Spannungsschienen im laufenden Betrieb auslesen und muß nicht irgendwelche Tests heranziehen. Dabei weiß ich, das nicht mal eine Vega 56 mit einem 550W-Netzteil unter allen Zuständen stabil läuft. Mit einem wirklich Guten im Singlerail vielleicht aber ohne Reserven. Das hier ist eine Vega 64 und zwar eine Sapphire Nitro+ . Die schnellsten aber auch die durstigsten. @Stock? - alleine in den Einstellungen und Profilen kann man sich schon verlaufen. Im Silentbios wird die jedenfalls nicht ausgeliefert. Schon weil die 3 Stromanschlüsse + den Port hat, sind der Peaks über 400W bei weitem nicht fremd und eher die Regel unter Vollast als eine Ausnahme.
> So einen Spannungsabfall jedenfalls, federt kein Kondensator in dem Netzteil ab. Kauf dir diese Varianten und dann mach Messungen. Von allen Schienen gleichzeitig.



Das waren die beiden "Hauptposts" bezüglich meines Netzteils.


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. Juni 2019)

Hast du kein Ersatzgerät evtl. ist wirklich einfach das Netzteil kaputt und ne Schutzschaltung greift.


----------



## Drayygo (4. Juni 2019)

Ne, ich hab hier alles doppelt und dreifach rumliegen (GPUs, CPUs, Mainboards, Gehäuse), nur das Netzteil nicht - das hat immer getan was ich wollte, musste mir daher seit ich das habe kein neues kaufen.


----------



## poiu (4. Juni 2019)

Das Neue Corsair RM unterstützt die neue ATX Norm





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QkW8XynkLaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Juni 2019)

Das Problem mit der Vega64 und nem DPP ist bekannt, das liegt nicht an der Kühlung oder der eigentlich ausreichenden Leistung, die Vega verschluckt sich aber gern mal etwas mit mehr Power und dann greifen die Schutzachaltungen.
Das Gab es auch schon mit 650W und 750W Versionen; die RTX2080Ti kann das ebenso.
Da ist einfahc mal was neueres fällig, auch wenn das in dem Fall echt n bisserl doof ist.

Oder man steckt mal 10-15 Minuten in die Optimierung der Vega64 und undervolted mal, denn die verbläst sonst eh nur unnötig Energie und taktet tiefer.


----------



## Pu244 (5. Juni 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Oder man steckt mal 10-15 Minuten in die Optimierung der Vega64 und undervolted mal, denn die verbläst sonst eh nur unnötig Energie und taktet tiefer.



Oder man verwendet den OC Key, dann ist das Ding doch noch gut.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Juni 2019)

Kann man versuchen.


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Juni 2019)

Das Verhalten mit dem plötzlichen Ausschalten habe ich so ähnlich mit meinem CM V850 beobachtet. 
Dabei hat es allerdings sehr ungünstig die Warmluft von den Grafikkarten eingesogen, weshalb ich von Abschalten durch die OTP ausgehe. 
Mittlerweile bekommt es wieder Frischluft von unten und alles läuft stabil.


----------



## -sori- (12. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe, ich kann hier meine Frage stellen, sonst eröffne ich sonst wo einen Thread.
Ich habe das XMG P406 von Schenker, wo ein 180W Netzteil von Delta (ADP-180MB K) dabei war. Da ich das Netzteil nicht zu jeder Gelegenheit mitnehmen will (im Office-Einsatz benötige ich die 180W ja nie) wollte ich fragen, ob es ein Netzteil gibt, welches möglichst leicht ist und ich für mein Notebook verwenden kann. Ich denke, irgendwas in Richtung 65 Watt dürften reichen; die Spannung muss wohl einfach ebenfalls 19.5V betragen und wie die Polung im Notebook aussieht, weiss ich auch nicht. Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen oder muss ich diese Idee wieder verwerfen?

Vielen Dank und schönen Abend!


----------



## poiu (12. Juni 2019)

FSP Netzteile 90W 
Netzteile & Ladegeräte mit Hersteller: FSP Fortron/Source Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Sind relativ klein und leicht aber ob das so läuft, da musst du schon GPU off und auf iGPU und energie Modus


----------



## -sori- (12. Juni 2019)

Wegen der Leistung kann ich mir ja mal ein Strommessgerät zwischen Notebook und Steckdose stecken, wenn ich die Verluste ignoriere habe ich auch noch ein wenig Polster.
Ansonsten würde das gehen?  Spannung kann ich ja bei dem hier: FSP Fortron/Source NB CEC 2016 65 ab €' '24,20 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland frei einstellen, bzgl Polarität ist bei meinem Netzteil das für Positiv belegter Innenleiter aufgedruckt.


----------



## poiu (12. Juni 2019)

Das Problem ist wie das Notebook reagiert, das NT meldet sich ja als 65/90W


----------



## -sori- (12. Juni 2019)

Das kann ich ja ausprobieren, ich will mir nur nicht das Notebook bzw. die Ladeelektronik zerschiessen...


----------



## poiu (16. Juni 2019)

thermaltake, Single Rail 71A Wir müssen alle Störben Kurzschluss Test im Video




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6O-CZaM6yqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pu244 (18. Juni 2019)

poiu schrieb:


> Das Problem ist wie das Notebook reagiert, das NT meldet sich ja als 65/90W



So wie ich das sehe ist das ein recht dummes Netzteil, das dürfte sich wohl garnicht melden, sondern einfach die Spannung anlegen. Probleme könnte es aber immer geben, denn das Netzteil ist nur 36% so stark, wie das eigentlich angedachte. Wenn das Ding seinen Akku lädt und die CPU aufdreht, dann wird es wohl knapp werden.

Ich würde es nicht machen, bzw auf 90W gehen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Juni 2019)

Wenn das Netzteil sich nicht meldet, verweigern einige Gerät die Stromzufuhr ja schon komplett.
Ich möchte mal behaupten, wenn ich mein Handy-USB-C Ladegerät an ein T470s hänge, wird das das Laden komplett verweigern.


----------



## poiu (18. Juni 2019)

Joop Chris hat recht meldet sich das netzteil nicht werden vernünftige laptops das als kaputt werten


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Juni 2019)

Habs vorhin kurz getestet, es passiert, wie erwartet, nichts. Man erkennt den Kommunikationsversuch der Netzteile untereinander, das Ergebnis ist, NULL.

Gerade Buisenessgeräte die eben mit Systemnetzteilen der Hersteller in verschiedenen Stärken nutzbar sind, prüfen ob beide Gegenstellen kompatibel sind, oder ob die Leistung nicht ausreichend ist.
Beispiel: Schließe ich an ein Lenovo N200 (das ist noch nicht mal Buiseness) ein 65W Ladegerät an, kann ich entweder den Akku laden, dazu muss das Notebook aber aus sein, oder das Gerät benutzen, dann wird der Akku aber nicht geladen, nicht mal im Idle.
Mit dem 90W Netzteil, geht natürlich beides.
Bei den alten 12" Geräten munkelt man, dass die Akkus mit dem 90W Netzteil etwas fixer voll seien, habe ich nie gegengeprüft, aber das währe zumindets nicht unmöglich.
Das Thema Netzteile und Kommunikation bei Notebooks ist aber nun wahrlich nichts neues.

Wie Schenker dabei aufgestellt ist, weiß ich nicht, natürlich kann man einfach ein kleineres 19,5v Netzteil testen, und das Notebook wird auch nicht bei 20V Eingang plötzlich einen Schaden nehmen, dafür sind die 0,5V deutlich zu wenig Differenz. Man muss aber bedenken, dass ein Netzteil eben ggf. auf eine art Kommunikation codiert ist, und wenn die Fehlt geht ggf. nichts.


----------



## Mahoy (18. Juni 2019)

Vermutlich ist es bereits bekannt, aber Netzteile mit USB-C-Anschluss sind sehr häufig herstellerseitig codiert. Selbst bei elektrisch identischen Werten ist dann kein Einsatz von Drittanbieter-Netzteilen möglich.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Juni 2019)

Beim T470s liegt es an der Leistung, an meinem TFT mit USB-C gehts nämlich 

Aber, gerade USB-C soll ja eigentlich genau das eigentlich als universell schaffen, aber man muss natürlich bedenken, dass die Stufen der Leistung und Spannung da differieren, nicht jedes USB-C Netzteil kann alles.


----------



## ebastler (19. Juni 2019)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Mhm.. ich hab mal eine Frage. Ich hatte heute über den Tag verteilt 3 Neustarts ohne Bluescreen, memory.dmp oder Ereignisanzeige (Außer Kernel Power Fehler 41).
> Ich habe im drwindows Forum um Hilfe gefragt, da ich befürchtete, dass es daran lag, dass ich die neue CPU/Mobo Kombination ohne Clean Install von Windows vor nem Monat eingebaut habe (Ja, ist doof, ich weiß).
> Nun will man mir dort einreden, dass es daran liegt, dass mein Netzteil zu schwach für meine Hardware ist.
> Ich habe ein Bequiet Dark Power Pro 10 550W verbaut.
> ...



Ein Freund hatte mit DPP11 550 und Vega 64 das selbe Problem... Das Netzteil scheint die nicht wirklich gern zu mögen. Nimm mal etwas Spannung im Wattman weg. Dann läuft die Karte kühler, sparsamer und eigentlich immer auch schneller. Dann sollten auch die Reboots weg sein.


----------



## Rolk (24. Juni 2019)

Wenn jemand Bedarf an einem günstigen 2000W NT hat kann er mal im Mindfactory Mindstar schauen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Juni 2019)

OMG, ernsthaft?


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (24. Juni 2019)

Was für ein Lüfterkonzept...
Sehe ich das eigentlich richtig und das NT ist auf der Herstellerseite nicht mal gelistet? Naja, wenn sie mit 85% werben, dann kann es ja maximal Bronze haben. Bronze bei 2000 Watt...


----------



## Rolk (25. Juni 2019)

Habe gewusst das es Begeisterungsstürme auslöst. 

Ich schätze das ist so ein extra Miningteil?


----------



## poiu (25. Juni 2019)

Ist halt ein Mining teil


----------



## Pu244 (26. Juni 2019)

Mit den 8 PCIe Steckern bekommt man 1200W weg, mit dem 8 Pin EPS dann nochmal 336W. Insgesamt wird es sehr schwer damit auf die 2000W zu kommen, von daher ist das wohl erstunken und erlogen. Bei dem 2000W Superflowernetzteil bekommt man ja, zumindest theoretisch, knapp 2500W aus den PCIe und EPS Steckern.


----------



## poiu (26. Juni 2019)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Bei dem 2000W Superflowernetzteil bekommt man ja, zumindest theoretisch, knapp 2500W aus den PCIe und EPS Steckern.



Praktisch auch 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QutBWh4YFhc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Drayygo (27. Juni 2019)

Nun muss ich doch einmal die gesamte Problematik hier posten: 
Moin moin 

Mein PC ist heute 2 Mal einfach ausgegangen, ohne einen Bluescreen anzuzeigen. Beide Male ohne Last oder großartige Temperaturanstiege. Beim ersten Mal ist er nach ca. 10 Sekunden wieder von alleine gestartet, beim 2ten Mal erst nach einem CMOS Reset (auch wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin, dass das der Grund war, dass er wieder gestartet ist). 

Meine Hardware sieht wie folgt aus:

AMD Ryzen 5 2600@Stock
BeQuiet Silent Loop 280mm
MSI B450 Gaming Plus
16GB G.Skill Trident Z 3200@2133 (aus Testgründen)
Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro+ @Stock
BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 550W

Im Zuverlässigkeitsverlauf gab es nichts außer dem unerwarteten Neustart.



Jedes Mal, wenn der Rechner aus ging, gab es ein "Klick" vom Netzteil, wie wenn ich den Rechner ausschalte - also denke ich mal, dass irgendwas mit einer Schutzschaltung nicht in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Juni 2019)

Hier würde ich zwei ansätze verfolgen:

Defektes Netzteil udn ggf. einfach defektes Mainboard.
Letzteres auch aus dem Grund, dass es gern Probleme macht, laut einigen Berichten.
Hats du die Möglichkeit das Netzteil mit anderen CFGs zu testen?
Grundsätzlich ist eien Vega64 mit den DPP ein Thema für sich, das Zickt gern.
Da kann es auch reichen, dass die GPU plötzlich meint, die müsse mal kurz aufwachen.


----------



## Drayygo (27. Juni 2019)

Also das Netzteil hat bis zum Einbau der Vega64 super funktioniert. Bin gerade am gucken was ich als Ersatz kaufe, da ich quasi alles doppelt habe, außer ein Netzteil^^. 
Und testen ist so eine Sache. Ich hatte das vor 3 Wochen oder so schonmal, dann war wieder 3 Wochen Ruhe, und nun gehts heute wieder los. Daher kann ich schlecht was "testen", da die Fehler zu unregelmäßig auftreten. Wenn ich das Netzteil nun in ein Testsystem einbaue, kann ich mir nicht sicher sein, dass es läuft, weil es nicht die Fehlerursache ist, oder dass es läuft, weil gerade einfach "der Fehler" nicht auftritt. 
Ist die Pure Power 11 Reihe in Ordnung von BQ? Oder soll ich mir direkt wieder ein DPP holen? Andere Empfehlungen?


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2019)

Nimm das Straight Power. Mit dem 750er Modell solltest du keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Juni 2019)

Das hätte ich auch gesagt.


----------



## Drayygo (27. Juni 2019)

Jo, dann tausche ich Mainboard und Netzteil aus - dann wirds das Straight Power 750W


----------



## _Berge_ (27. Juni 2019)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Also das Netzteil hat bis zum Einbau der Vega64 super funktioniert. Bin gerade am gucken was ich als Ersatz kaufe, da ich quasi alles doppelt habe, außer ein Netzteil^^.
> Und testen ist so eine Sache. Ich hatte das vor 3 Wochen oder so schonmal, dann war wieder 3 Wochen Ruhe, und nun gehts heute wieder los. Daher kann ich schlecht was "testen", da die Fehler zu unregelmäßig auftreten. Wenn ich das Netzteil nun in ein Testsystem einbaue, kann ich mir nicht sicher sein, dass es läuft, weil es nicht die Fehlerursache ist, oder dass es läuft, weil gerade einfach "der Fehler" nicht auftritt.
> Ist die Pure Power 11 Reihe in Ordnung von BQ? Oder soll ich mir direkt wieder ein DPP holen? Andere Empfehlungen?



Hast du vom Netzteil ein Doppel Strang PCIe Kabel verwendet oder zwei einzelne?

Bei den Vegas ist es optimaler zwei einzelne zu Verwenden


----------



## Drayygo (27. Juni 2019)

Immer 2 einzelne. PCI Strang 1 und 3^^


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (27. Juni 2019)

Temp in der Nähe des Netzteils? Vllt hat die OTP ausgelöst


----------



## poiu (28. Juni 2019)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Jedes Mal, wenn der Rechner aus ging, gab es ein "Klick" vom Netzteil, wie wenn ich den Rechner ausschalte - also denke ich mal, dass irgendwas mit einer Schutzschaltung nicht in Ordnung ist.




Das Klacken ist eigentlich normal. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zRDBYWnhBD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie alt ist das Netzteil also ist das DPP 10 oder 11?
passiert das auch mit geöffnetem Case
Die Temperaturen sind ja aktuell etwas höher das könnte hier durchaus die Ursache sein  

@All ich sammel grade idee für solche Videos wie oben, kurz und knackig die häufigsten Fragen erklären, Ideen?


----------



## Drayygo (28. Juni 2019)

Das DPP ist das 10er. Temps sind alle im grünen Bereich , keine direkte Sonneneinstrahlung und bei mri in der Bude sind es maximal 25° - und wie geschrieben trifft der Fehler nur auf, wenn KEINE Last anliegt^^


----------



## poiu (28. Juni 2019)

hmmm dann ist das ungewöhnlich, könnte Netzteil oder Mainboard sein, bleibt nichts anderes als mit Ersatz zu testen


----------



## Drayygo (28. Juni 2019)

Jo, hab mir jetzt das Straight Power 11 750W bestellt, damit Threshold wieder einen Briefumschlag bekommt 
Wenn das nicht hilft, wird das MB ausgetauscht


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2019)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Jo, hab mir jetzt das Straight Power 11 750W bestellt, damit Threshold wieder einen Briefumschlag bekommt



Umschläge kriege ich leider keine mehr. 
Man hat mich wegrationalisiert.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Juni 2019)

Oh, dich auch?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Juli 2019)

Moin zusammen

Kurze Frage

Für eine Vega64 Nitro

Dieses

Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 750W ATX 2.4 ab €' '120,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

Oder dieses nt

be quiet! Straight Power 11 750W ATX 2.4 ab €' '115,96 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich



Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Juli 2019)

Wirf 'ne Münze. Längere Garantie vs. minimal leisere Lüfter.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Juli 2019)

Mmmhhh OK sehr schwierig.... Habe jetzt auch ein Seasonic... Sind die Kabel vom Fokus auch alle komplett schwarz? 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2019)

Heute sind schwarze Kabel Standard.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Juli 2019)

OK [emoji106]

Optisch finde ich die be quiet Schicker. Aber ich höre nie gutes über das zusammen Spiel Vega und Be Quiet [emoji12]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2019)

Ist bei Seasonic nicht anders. Liegt wohl eher an den Karten.
Nimm einfach eine Nvidia.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Juli 2019)

Eine Frage hätte ich noch


Ist das prime hier viel besser als das focus plus platinum? Weil der Aufpreis ist ja schon heftig [emoji4]

Seasonic Prime Ultra Platinum 750W ATX 2.4 ab €' '156,20 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2019)

Kannst du mit dem Dark Power und dem Straight Power vergleichen. Das Dark Power ist auch spürbar teurer als das Straight.
Bei Seasonic ist da Prime eben Spitzenklasse und das kostet.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Juli 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du mit dem Dark Power und dem Straight Power vergleichen. Das Dark Power ist auch spürbar teurer als das Straight.
> Bei Seasonic ist da Prime eben Spitzenklasse und das kostet.


Jo das weiß ich, aber welche Unterschiede gibt es da genau? 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 0815-TYP (8. Juli 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo das weiß ich, aber welche Unterschiede gibt es da genau?



Du hast das Prime Ultra Platinum verlinkt. Du hattest mich vor ein paar Tagen gefragt welches NT ich habe. 
Ich habe das Prime Ultra Titanium. (850W)

Vorher hatte ich das Dark Power Pro 11 mit 550W. Was nicht Vollmodular ist und - was viel schlimmer war - 8700K bei 5,0 GHz und Prime95 reproduzierbar abgeschaltet hat, als hätte jemand den Stecker gezogen.
Mit dem Prime Ultra Titanium passiert das nicht. Das läuft einwandfrei.


----------



## Philipus II (17. Juli 2019)

Wenn Prime dann direkt Titanium.


----------



## the_leon (18. Juli 2019)

Jemand Erfahrung mit dem passiven SFX Netzteil von Silversone?

Will es evtl in einem Dan A4 verbauen. 

Oder jemand sonst Empfehlungen für ein SFX Netzteil?


----------



## poiu (20. Juli 2019)

Corsair SFX sind ganz gut

Corsair SF750, SF600, SF450 Platinum im Test - SFX jetzt mit Platinum-Effizienz


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2019)

Budget Netzteil -- jetzt mit Kabelmanagement. 
be quiet System Power 9 CM - Einsteigernetzteil jezt modular


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. Juli 2019)

Ein bekannter Streamer hat in seinem "von der Stange Pc" ein FSP500-70EP und würde gerne seine 1050ti aufrüsten. Laut technischen Daten liefert das Netzteil ja auf 3x12V Rails insgesamt 408 Watt, auf schlechten Bildern konnte ich aber nur einen Kabelstrang bestehend aus 3x 6/8 Pin Steckern sehen. Kann man die Nennleistung über diesen Strang an allen 3 Steckern einzeln abrufen? Würde das Netzteil noch für eine RX580 / 590 ausreichen bzw. evtl. sogar eine RTX2060?


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2019)

Für die Karten reicht das Netzteil problemlos.


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. Juli 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Für die Karten reicht das Netzteil problemlos.



Das habe ich mir von der reinen Nennleistung auch gedacht, das einzige was mir Kopfschmerzen bereitet ist die Rail Verteilung. Wenn ich mir dieses Bild anschaue sieht es so aus als gäbe es 3x6/8 Pin Stecker allerdings alle an einem Strang und nicht an drei getrennten. Wie genau ist denn dann eine Karte anzuschießen, ist die gesamte Leistung auf jedem Stecker verfügbar dann müsste es aber doch eigentlich Single Rail sein oder versteh ich da jetzt was falsch. Zb. die erste Rail mit 14A würde für eine RX580 knapp werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (24. Juli 2019)

das Foto ist nutzlos, aber die info war gut " FSP500-70EP"

500W mit 408W@12V reicht für RX580 usw


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. Juli 2019)

poiu schrieb:


> das Foto ist nutzlos



Wem sagst du das mit solchen Fotos habe ich auf meinem Discord ständig zu kämpfen . Sind wohl bei genauer Betrachtung doch 3 Stränge mit einem Kabelbinder zusammen geschnürt alles andere hätte mich auch gewundert.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Juli 2019)

Ist halt OEM Ware, da muss man immer sehr genau hinschauen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. August 2019)

Fractal Design Ion+ 760P 760W ATX 2.4 ab €' '126,28 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich


Was haltet ihr davon? 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2019)

War das jetzt High Power?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> War das jetzt High Power?


Ja

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. August 2019)

Nochmal kurz zur Absicherung, ich hab die Tage schon mal bzgl. eines Streamers der sich eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen wollte, verbaut aktuell ein FSP500-70EP. Nun will er sich eine RX590 Red Dragon kaufen momentan mit 179€ für eine RX590 recht preiswert, allerdings hat die Karte nur 1x8 Pin. Sollte aber doch trotzdem kein Problem sein der 8 Pin ist ja für 150 Watt spezifiziert und den Rest holt sich die Karte ausm Slot? Somit dürfte die doch selbst an der kleinsten Rail mit 168 Watt Leistung laufen?


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2019)

Die Karte kann auch 500 Watt aus dem 8 Pin ziehen. Vergiss die Spezifikationen.
Die Karte läuft mit dem Netzteil.


----------



## poiu (6. August 2019)

Für diel Multi-Rail Fans hat Enermax jetzt mit dem Revolution DF ein nettes NT im Programm, mit vier 12V Rails bei 650W 

Enermax Revolution D.F. im Test - Multirail, effizient, leise


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2019)

Sehr schick. Wie sieht es denn mit 2x EPS aus? Gibt es das erst bei den höheren Leistungsteilen?


----------



## poiu (6. August 2019)

ja ab 750W gibt es 2xEPS


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. August 2019)

Dazu passt der Preis ja.
Wenn die Lautstärke auch passt, was bei den Drehzahlen zu erwarten ist, dann wäre es durchaus ne Alternative Idee, wenn wer nicht zz BQ will.


----------



## poiu (6. August 2019)

Ja endlich mal wieder ein interessantes Enermax. 
Die Enermax Lüfter waren ja immer relativ gut


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. August 2019)

Da sehe ich auch nur bedingt n Problem, mein MaxBron hatte zwar auch Lüfter Probleme, wurde aber anstandslos ersetzt.


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2019)

Ich hab hier noch was aus der Nachbarschaft.

Chieftec Chieftronic PowerPlay im Test


----------



## ToflixGamer (7. August 2019)

Mir ist jetzt gerade eben beim Zocken von MGSV: The Phantom Pain einfach der PC ausgegangen, ohne vorherige Warnung oder ähnliches.
War direkt aus und ist anschließend nach kurzer Zeit neu gestartet. Hatte ich so bisher noch nie... in der Ereignis-Anzeige steht das von "Kernel Power Loss" oder ähnlich, aber kein direktes Ereignis von irgendeinem Treiber oder sowas. Einfach direkt aus, kein Bluescren.

Hab die Vega 64 (leichtes UV) von Sapphire mit dem i5 6600K@Stock, verbaut ist das beQuiet StraightPower 10 mit 600W. Kann das sein, dass das nun auf einmal nicht mehr reicht?

Ich würde mir zukünftig bald den 3700X kaufen, wie sieht die Sache dann aus?


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2019)

Das 600er hat ja Doppestrang PCIe Kabel. Hast du nur ein Kabel am Laufen oder nutzt du zwei dieser Kabel?


----------



## ToflixGamer (7. August 2019)

Ich nutze nur eins, halt über den 2x 6 Pin an die Grafikkarte angesteckt...
Sonst hab ich nix außergewöhnliches am Laufen. Im Stresstest vorhin lief alles problemlos. Verstehs nicht.


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2019)

Kann die Ursache sein. Schließ mal beide Kabel an.


----------



## NuVirus (13. August 2019)

Falls sich jemand dieses komische Netzteil mal ansehen will, gerade für 60€ im Mindstar^^ 2000W AFOX Netzteil M AFMPS-2000A1 retail - Netzteile ab 1200W | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Pu244 (13. August 2019)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Falls sich jemand dieses komische Netzteil mal ansehen will, gerade für 60€ im Mindstar^^ 2000W AFOX Netzteil M AFMPS-2000A1 retail - Netzteile ab 1200W | Mindfactory.de



Angeblich soll das ja eine Untermarke von Foxconn sein, somit potentiell kein totaler Müll.

Was noch viel interessanter ist, dass bald auch Netzteile mit bis zu 3,3kW rauskommen. Da kann man dann endlich sein 8x SLI/CF (wenn es denn kommt) ausfahren und hat noch jede Menge Reserven für die CPU und den anderen Krempel übrig.
Afox and Qdion Have 3kW PSUs for Cryptocurrency Miners

EDIT: ich frage mich, wie sie aus sen 180-240V 10A am Eingang 3300W machen wollen.


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2019)

Pu244 schrieb:


> EDIT: ich frage mich, wie sie aus sen 180-240V 10A am Eingang 3300W machen wollen.



It's magic.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (16. August 2019)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Angeblich soll das ja eine Untermarke von Foxconn sein, somit potentiell kein totaler Müll.
> 
> Was noch viel interessanter ist, dass bald auch Netzteile mit bis zu 3,3kW rauskommen. Da kann man dann endlich sein 8x SLI/CF (wenn es denn kommt) ausfahren und hat noch jede Menge Reserven für die CPU und den anderen Krempel übrig.
> Afox and Qdion Have 3kW PSUs for Cryptocurrency Miners
> ...



Hat einen Miniatur-Siedewasserreaktor integriert, welcher von der Masse des Brennmaterials gesehen auf die Laufzeit der Garantie ausgelegt ist 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## poiu (1. September 2019)

Hier mal versucht zu zeigen wieviel mehr an Netzteil man bekommt bei NT bis 40 Euro





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ffJXXQneOZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RofflLol (4. September 2019)

Was mich bei dem Netzteil am meisten Stört ist, SingleRail bei 3KW dafuq. Damit das Ding auslöst falls was ist brennt das ganze System xD


----------



## Pu244 (5. September 2019)

@Poiu
Ist dieser Thomas dein neuer Assistent?




RofflLol schrieb:


> Was mich bei dem Netzteil am meisten Stört ist, SingleRail bei 3KW dafuq. Damit das Ding auslöst falls was ist brennt das ganze System xD



Da gilt dann wohl die Weisheit, dass jeder Draht, Leiterbahn oder Kabel eine potentielle Schmelzssicherung ist, von daher ist es wieder Multirail


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. September 2019)

Tag zusammen.... Hab mir nun mal ein neues Netzteil gegönnt. Mal altes Seasonic muss glaube ich auf Rente. Hatte nun schon oft das mein PC einfach so ausgeht und neu startet. Letzte Woche auf einmal beim zocken immer wieder das Signal verloren und schwarzer Bildschirm.... Immer wenn die Grafikkarte belastet wurde... Lief davor mit gleichen Treiber ohne Probleme. Von heute auf morgen diese Probleme... Dann nochmal AMD Treiber aktualisiert und da ging es wieder.... Obwohl der Treiber davor einwandfrei lief und auch erst eine Woche alt war.... Mal schauen wie es mit dem neuen Netzteil läuft. Wenn dieses Problem dann noch immer auf tritt, werde ich dann die Vega64 Nitro @1530mhz/1000mhz@0.930v einschicken (MF) Ich habe die Karte erst Dezember 2018 gekauft.
Oh ja mein neues Netzteil ist das Fractal Design Ion+860P geworden [emoji106][emoji4]

Am besten ich schließe die Grafikkarte an zwei pcie Anschlüsse an oder reicht es wenn ich einmal aus dem NT auf 2x 8pin gehe?

VG
Holger 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2019)

Da reicht ein Doppelstrang Kabel aus.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. September 2019)

OK danke dir

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## poiu (12. September 2019)

Pu244 schrieb:


> @Poiu
> Ist dieser Thomas dein neuer Assistent?



Bin mein eigener Assistent


----------



## Pu244 (12. September 2019)

poiu schrieb:


> Bin mein eigener Assistent



Was so eine gespaltene Persönlichkeit doch alles ermöglicht.


----------



## poiu (24. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rrui70ydzTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hZ5lGdF25OE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (7. November 2019)

Habe ich was übersehen oder tut sich aktuell nach wie vor mal so gar nichts im Netzteilmarkt?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. November 2019)

Nach den Neuigkeiten von Intel wird da vorerst auch keine massive Änderung stattfinden.


----------



## speltach (18. November 2019)

Ich schwanke zwischem dem be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM 500W und dem Seasonic Focus GX - 550W. Hat das von Seasonic irgendwelche Nachteile?


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2019)

Das Seasonic ist in der Spitze lauter.


----------



## poiu (22. November 2019)

Video zum System Power 9 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=03hhxIkavFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightmare86 (10. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine Frage zu meinem jetzigen Netzteil, der mit einer GB RTX 2080 TI OC im alten PC werkelt. Reicht es mit einer be quiet! Dark P. Pro P11 750W ATX24 für: 3900X, 32GB, Corsair H150I, 6Lüfter Corsair, Lian Li Case, 1 oder 2SATA,M2, X570 Master Board? Wenn ich über Bequiet Netzteil Rechner gehe ist es schon zirka 650Watt. Wäre da nicht empfehlenswert ne 850?, oder macht die kleinen Komponenten wenig aus?


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2019)

Das Netzteil reicht problemlos, allerdings würde ich heute kein P11 mehr kaufen. Das E11 mit 750 Watt ist günstiger.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Dezember 2019)

Das P11 würde ich auch niemals als 750w kaufen, da das das 550er als größter Ausbau ist.
Wenn P11 dann 850W, das ist ne größere Plattform, das ist dann noch mal sehr leise ist, als kleinste Version der Plattform.

Aber, ich stimme mit Threshold überein, eigentlich tut es das E11.


----------



## Nightmare86 (11. Dezember 2019)

Ok, weil ich könnte auch mein netzteil der in der Bestellung drin ist wechseln. Das netzteil ist für mein anderes PC, wo zurzeit dark power 750 drin ist. Hatte Seasonic Netzteil und hatte Probleme mit der Sicherung. Also ist E11 ist ja Straight Power?


----------



## Homerclon (11. Dezember 2019)

Ja, E11 ist Straight Power.


----------



## Tapedu (28. Dezember 2019)

Guten Tag ich baue mir einen PC und finde einfach kein passendes Netzteil ich hätte gern ein leises, Design egal weil man es nicht sehen wird. Mein Gehäuse ist das Corsair Crystal 680x ich habe als Mainboard das MSI MEG Z390 ACE und verbaue einen i9-9900k als Prozessor zudem verwende ich 4 RAM Slots mit insgesamt 64gb Corsair Vengeance Pro RGB eine 2tb M2 SSD von Corsair desweiteren benutze ich 6 Corsair LL120 RGB Lüfter und zur Kühlung der CPU die H115i RGB Platinum Wasserkühlung auch von Corsair und da ich den Preis der 2080 TI Gaming x Trio von MSI nicht wirklich gerechtfertigt finde möchte ich erstmal eine RTX 2070 SUPER Gaming x von MSI einbauen hier erstmal die Frage ist das soweit stimmig und welche leisen Netzteile könnt ihr empfehlen ? Ich möchte mir die Option offen lassen ggf. eine größere Grafikkarte bzw. eine 2. RTX 2070 SUPER einzubauen. Ich denke ein Vollmodulares Netzteil wäre am sinnvollsten und besten ?

Hier die Amazon Links zu den Komponenten:

CPU-Kühler:
Corsair Hydro Series H115i RGB Platinum: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

RGB Lüfter :
Corsair LL120 RGB LED PWM PC-Gehaeuseluefter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Gehäuse:
Corsair Crystal Series 680X RGB Hohem Luftdurchsatz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Prozessor:
Intel Core i9-9900K Prozessor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Mainboard:
MSI MEG Z390 ACE LGA1151 , M.2 USB 3.1 Gen 2 DDR4 Wi-Fi: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

RAM:
https://www.amazon.de/Corsair-Venge...pY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU&th=1

Grafikkarte: 
https://www.amazon.de/GeForce-2070S...refix=RTX+2070+Super+msi+gamin,aps,157&sr=8-3

SSD:
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07HR5PN9Q/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Threshold (28. Dezember 2019)

Nimmste halt den üblichen Verdächtigen. 
Und spar dir den Unsinn mit der zweiten Grafikkarte.
be quiet! Straight Power 11 750W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'112,79 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Wobei ich da noch einiges verändern würde.


----------



## Tapedu (28. Dezember 2019)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, ich bin offen für Kritik was würdest du denn verändern ?


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (28. Dezember 2019)

Selbst zu den Zeiten, als MultiGPU noch ganz okay war, galt eine Faustregel: MultiGPU ausschließlich mit stärkstem Chip. 
Heute ist MultiGPU nicht mal mehr ganz okay, entsprechend ist es mittlerweile mehr bloß eine Faustregel, sondern ehernes Gesetz! 
Bzgl. Netzteil:

Bald ist CES, da kommen hoffentlich auch mal neue Netzteile.
Deine Config geht schon ziemlich in die Vollen---da sollte es vom Netzteil her mindestens oberes Ende von Gold sein, also das von Threshold genannte Straight Power 11. Allermindestens! Persönlich bin ich großer Titanium-Anhänger, doch der Titanium-Markt ist momentan ziemlich leer gekauft...
Denk daran, dass der 9900K im Vergleich zum 3700X sehr ineffizient arbeitet---und in Kürze einen Nachfolger erhalten wird. Anders gesagt: Ich rate gleich doppelt ab. Solltest du ihn trotzdem nehmen, ist es quasi Pflicht, zur höchsten Netzteileffizienz zu greifen, damit die Ineffizienz der CPU zumindest nicht abartig schmerzt.


----------



## Tapedu (28. Dezember 2019)

Danke, sehr interessanter Einwand was würdest du mir raten ? Warten oder lieber einen anderen Prozessor oder einen „übergangsprozesser“ ? Ich habe leider nichts konkretes gefunden, weißt du da mehr wann die Nachfolger kommen sollen ?


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (28. Dezember 2019)

Tapedu schrieb:


> Danke, sehr interessanter Einwand was würdest du mir raten ? Warten oder lieber einen anderen Prozessor oder einen „übergangsprozesser“ ? Ich habe leider nichts konkretes gefunden, weißt du da mehr wann die Nachfolger kommen sollen ?


Übergangsprozessor muss man sich auf Seiten Intels abschminken, denn die neuen CPUs werden nicht auf aktuellen Mainboards laufen. Wird einen neuen Sockel (LGA 1200) geben. Zu den kommenden Prozessoren solltest du eigentlich alles unter dem Stichwort CometLake finden: Intel-CPU-Geruechte: Comet Lake bringt 26 Modelle und bis zu 5,3 GHz - ComputerBase

Mein Tipp: Lieber zum 3700X von AMD mit einem passenden Mainboard greifen und im Fall der Fälle im zweiten Halbjahr 2020 zu deren 4000er-Serie wechseln, solltest du mehr Performance brauchen. Denn auf Seiten von AMD wird es beim Sockel AM4 bleiben.
Der 3700X wird übrigens auch bereits vom mitgelieferten Kühler ziemlich ordentlich und schick zugleich gekühlt. 
Wenn du das gesparte Geld ins Netzteil investieren willst, dann greif gerne zum Prime Titanium Fanless.


----------



## Threshold (29. Dezember 2019)

Tapedu schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort, ich bin offen für Kritik was würdest du denn verändern ?



Na ja. Über den Prozessor kann man reden. Aktuell ist Intel schlicht zu teuer. Ein Ryzen 3700X sollte normaler Weise problemlos reichen.
Wenn du aber lieber den 9900k willst, kauf ihn. Kostet halt mehr.
Dann die RGB Beleuchtung. Da würde ich schlicht ein LED Leiste nehmen. Die kannst du legen, wie du sie brauchst.
Beim Lüfter würde ich eher Qualität kaufen. Die Corsair Lüfter leuchten zwar schön aber den eigentlich Job machen sie eher schlecht.
Das gleiche gilt für den Corsair Wasserkasten. Auch der leuchtet schick aber mehr kann der auch nicht.
Und das Case würde ich eher als Crap einstufen. 
Und wozu brauchst du eigentlich ein 300€ Mainboard?

Ich will den Thread auch nicht vollstopfen.
Du kannst ja hier mal einen Thread aufmachen und dir erklären lassen, was gut sein könnte. Nur eine Empfehlung. Immerhin willst du dein Geld ja gut anlegen.
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/95


----------



## Tapedu (29. Dezember 2019)

Dann bedanke ich mich erstmal für die konstruktive Kritik und die Tipps


----------



## iModes (30. Dezember 2019)

Hi Leute!
Ich wollte mal wissen, da ich mich zu 0% mit Netzteilen auskenne welches ich mir nun holen sollte. Ich glaube nämlich das ich am Netzteil vor paar Monaten gespart habe und möchte deshalb ein besseres kaufen. Mit hinblick auf meine Hardware auch natürlich etwas sichereres. Mein jetziges ist von Thermaltake, ein Smart SE 730w. 87% Efficiency steht da auch drauf. Es ist mir auch schlichtweg zu laut, mein gesamtes System ist im idle einfach so schön leise außer das Lüfterklackern vom Netzteil nervt dann doch besonders gewaltig beim Abendlichen am PC chillen.

Habe auch mit nem Strommesser mal abgelesen was mein PC an Strom brauch. Unter kompletter Last beim Zocken (B3 z.B.) hatte ich eine Leistungsaufnahme von ca. 345w. Da ist dann das 730w Netzteil von Thermaltake wohl zu sehr überdimensioniert.
Nun Leute haut raus was ich mir kaufen soll, Thermaltake ist aber jetzt nicht mehr so das was ich haben möchte 

Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2019)

Der übliche verdächtige halt.
be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4 ab €' '91,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## iModes (30. Dezember 2019)

Und was würdest du zu der Lautstärke sagen? Lautlos bis leises flüstern?


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2019)

Das Netzteil hörst du nie.


----------



## iModes (30. Dezember 2019)

550 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 Modular 80+ Platinum - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de

Wäre das auch ok? Oder wäre es den Preis nicht wert?


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2019)

Zu teuer. Das E11 besitzt die gleiche Technik.


----------



## iModes (30. Dezember 2019)

Nagut okay, ich danke dir 👍


----------



## Downsampler (31. Dezember 2019)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Selbst zu den Zeiten, als MultiGPU noch ganz okay war, galt eine Faustregel: MultiGPU ausschließlich mit stärkstem Chip.
> Heute ist MultiGPU nicht mal mehr ganz okay, entsprechend ist es mittlerweile mehr bloß eine Faustregel, sondern ehernes Gesetz!
> Bzgl. Netzteil:
> 
> ...



Titanium lohnt sich meistens nicht, da zu teuer. Rechne mal die Stromersparnis pro Jahr aus in € und dann verrechne das mit dem Aufpreis für das Titanium Label. Da kommt nie und nimmer ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis raus für einen Spielerechner. Titanium lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nur für Maschinen die 24 Stunden an 7 Tagen der Woche laufen. Gold oder günstige Platinum Netzteile bieten 4 % weniger Effizienz und kosten mitunter nur die Hälfte eines Titanium Netzteiles.


----------



## Pu244 (31. Dezember 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Titanium lohnt sich meistens nicht, da zu teuer. Rechne mal die Stromersparnis pro Jahr aus in € und dann verrechne das mit dem Aufpreis für das Titanium Label. Da kommt nie und nimmer ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis raus für einen Spielerechner. Titanium lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nur für Maschinen die 24 Stunden an 7 Tagen der Woche laufen. Gold oder günstige Platinum Netzteile bieten 4 % weniger Effizienz und kosten mitunter nur die Hälfte eines Titanium Netzteiles.



Bei Titanium ist eher die geringe Abwärme die tolle Sache, da sind 2% schonmal ein Viertel weniger. Ein passives Netzteil, mit 600W oder mehr, das auch noch kühl bleiben soll, wird ohne Titanium schwer. Kostentechnisch lohnt es sich nie und nimmer, besonders da die 4% nur der Extremfall sind und viel Platinnetzteile eher Richtung Titanium, als Richtung Gold orientiert sind (94-95% Effizienz in der Spitze). Das größte Argument, dass Titanium auch die 10% Last abdeckt zieht heute auch nichtmehr wirklich, da auch die modernen Platin und Gold Netzteile dort gut sind


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (31. Dezember 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Titanium lohnt sich meistens nicht, da zu teuer. Rechne mal die Stromersparnis pro Jahr aus in € und dann verrechne das mit dem Aufpreis für das Titanium Label. Da kommt nie und nimmer ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis raus für einen Spielerechner. Titanium lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nur für Maschinen die 24 Stunden an 7 Tagen der Woche laufen. Gold oder günstige Platinum Netzteile bieten 4 % weniger Effizienz und kosten mitunter nur die Hälfte eines Titanium Netzteiles.


Rein auf die Ersparnis vom Strom her betrachtet lohnt es sich nicht, das stimmt. Werden einfach in zu geringen Stückzahlen gefertigt und sind deshalb recht teuer. Dazu kommt natürlich auch der HighEnd-Effekt, den ihnen immer noch zu schaffen macht, weil sich Ecos Consulting immer noch nicht bequemt hat, mal eine nächste 80Plus-Stufe zu veröffentlichen. 

Aber es gibt durchaus andere Betrachtungsweisen, aus denen sich der Kauf eines Titanium-Netzteils bezahlt machen kann: Vor allen Dingen sorgt die höhere Effizienz dafür, dass insgesamt weniger Wärme entsteht. 95% statt 90% kommt einer Halbierung der erzeugten Abwärme gleich. Das ist schon nicht schlecht. Und man sollte auch nicht vergessen, wie sehr in anderen Bereichen im Rechner Effizienzunterschiede als kaufentscheidend  gesehen werden---hier hat man einmal die direkte Möglichkeit, die Effizienz zu beeinflussen. 
Rein finanziell kommt noch dazu, dass der Wiederverkaufswert bei einem Titanium-Netzteil einfach viel größer ausfällt. Wer wird sich in fünf Jahren noch für Prime Gold interessieren? Für ein Prime Titanium hingegen. (ist sogar in den letzten Jahren teurer geworden)


----------



## Downsampler (2. Januar 2020)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Rein auf die Ersparnis vom Strom her betrachtet lohnt es sich nicht, das stimmt. Werden einfach in zu geringen Stückzahlen gefertigt und sind deshalb recht teuer. Dazu kommt natürlich auch der HighEnd-Effekt, den ihnen immer noch zu schaffen macht, weil sich Ecos Consulting immer noch nicht bequemt hat, mal eine nächste 80Plus-Stufe zu veröffentlichen.
> 
> Aber es gibt durchaus andere Betrachtungsweisen, aus denen sich der Kauf eines Titanium-Netzteils bezahlt machen kann: Vor allen Dingen sorgt die höhere Effizienz dafür, dass insgesamt weniger Wärme entsteht. 95% statt 90% kommt einer Halbierung der erzeugten Abwärme gleich. Das ist schon nicht schlecht. Und man sollte auch nicht vergessen, wie sehr in anderen Bereichen im Rechner Effizienzunterschiede als kaufentscheidend  gesehen werden---hier hat man einmal die direkte Möglichkeit, die Effizienz zu beeinflussen.
> Rein finanziell kommt noch dazu, dass der Wiederverkaufswert bei einem Titanium-Netzteil einfach viel größer ausfällt. Wer wird sich in fünf Jahren noch für Prime Gold interessieren? Für ein Prime Titanium hingegen. (ist sogar in den letzten Jahren teurer geworden)



Vielleicht ist das schlicht nicht mehr durchführbar mit der heutigen Technik Netzteile zu produzieren, die effizienter sind als Titanium.

Wieso sollte ich mein tolles Prime Ultra Gold jemals verkaufen wollen?


----------



## EyRaptor (7. Januar 2020)

Ah, sieht so aus als ob endlich die Dark Power Pro 12er Serie kommen würde.
CES 2020: New cases, coolers and power supplies from be quiet! | KitGuru

Nun ist für mich die Frage, was man genau unter "fully digital" versteht.
"features a fully modular cable design, manually switchable 12V rails and is fully digital."


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2020)

Das P12 gibt es nur in den beiden Leistungsklassen? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Januar 2020)

Vorerst ja, da das E12 auch als Platinum kommen soll, wäre da die Lücke auch ziemlich klein.
Die Preise von 379€ für 1200w und 439€ für 1500w sind ja, trotz, dass es sehr fair ist, ne echte Hausnummer.


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2020)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Vorerst ja, da das E12 auch als Platinum kommen soll, wäre da die Lücke auch ziemlich klein.



Das E11 soll als Platinum Version erscheinen. Zumindest war das noch das thema bei der Computex.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Januar 2020)

Ja sorry, vertippt, das sollet natürlich E11 heißen


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2020)

Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass BeQuiet jetzt mit dem P12 so abhebt.
99,9999999999999999999999999999999% aller Netzteil Käufer interessieren sich für sowas nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Januar 2020)

Das werden wir sehen, das DPP11 war ja auch schon für 99,799999999999% der Käufer uninteressant, nachdem das E11 da war.


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2020)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das werden wir sehen, das DPP11 war ja auch schon für 99,799999999999% der Käufer uninteressant, nachdem das E11 da war.



Ja, *nachdem*. 
Klar, dass das P12 mehr bieten muss, aber das macht ja schon titanium.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (8. Januar 2020)

Sehr schön, dass jetzt mal endlich das DPP 12 mit Titanium kommt. Aber ich bin da voll und ganz bei Threshold: So ergibt das schon für BQ selber keinen Sinn. Da werden noch andere Wattstufen nachkommen (müssen) ...


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2020)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Sehr schön, dass jetzt mal endlich das DPP 12 mit Titanium kommt. Aber ich bin da voll und ganz bei Threshold: So ergibt das schon für BQ selber keinen Sinn. Da werden noch andere Wattstufen nachkommen (müssen) ...



Ist auch meine Vermutung. Die Frage ist ja überhaupt, welche Plattform genutzt wird. Kann mich jetzt nicht erinnern, dass FSP ein digitales Netzteil im Portfolio hat.
Mal gucken, wann die ersten reviews kommen.


----------



## EyRaptor (8. Januar 2020)

Von jeder Rail die Stromstärke und Spannung auslesen zu können, würde ich mir als feature echt wünschen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Von jeder Rail die Stromstärke und Spannung auslesen zu können, würde ich mir als feature echt wünschen.



Ich würde es fetter finden, wenn das neue Dark Base 1000 ein OLED Monitor in der Front hat, wo man die Daten des Netzteils und des Rechners anzeigen lassen kann.
Also Leistungsaufnahme, CPU Auslastung, Grafikkarte, Speichermedien, usw.


----------



## Pu244 (10. Januar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass BeQuiet jetzt mit dem P12 so abhebt.
> 99,9999999999999999999999999999999% aller Netzteil Käufer interessieren sich für sowas nicht.



Titanium und besonders die 10 Jahre Garantie sind extrem wichtig, da achten verdammt viele darauf.

Du solltest nicht von dir auf andere schließen, eine Schwäche von dir, wenn ich das anmerken darf.


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2020)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Titanium und besonders die 10 Jahre Garantie sind extrem wichtig, da achten verdammt viele darauf.



Ich rede von den Leistungsdaten. 1200 oder 1500 Watt sind für 99,99999999999999999999999999% aller Käufer uninteressant.
Titanium war nur logisch, da das E11 ja in Platin verfügbar ist. Und da ich bereits Platin habe, werde ich beim nächsten Netzteil natürlich auf Titanium umsteigen.
Nur eben nicht mit 1200 Watt. 



Pu244 schrieb:


> Du solltest nicht von dir auf andere schließen, eine Schwäche von dir, wenn ich das anmerken darf.



Und du verstehst nicht immer meine Posts. Eine Schwäche von dir, wenn ich mir die Anmerkung erlauben darf.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (12. Januar 2020)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Titanium und besonders die 10 Jahre Garantie sind extrem wichtig, da achten verdammt viele darauf.
> 
> Du solltest nicht von dir auf andere schließen, eine Schwäche von dir, wenn ich das anmerken darf.


Es war eigentlich ziemlich eindeutig, dass es Threshold ausschließlich darum ging, dass es nicht sonderlich sinnvoll wäre, die DPPs nur als Hochwatt-Modelle anzubieten.


----------



## Larsson92 (19. Januar 2020)

Habt ihr schon vom be quiet! Straight Power 750W Platinum gehört? Wisst Ihr, ob die nicht Platinum Version davon abgelöst werden soll, oder wird es einfach das Portfolio erweiter ln?


----------



## Homerclon (19. Januar 2020)

Die nicht-Platinum-Variante (nun Straight Power 11 Gold), bleibt vorerst im Handel. Siehe Produktpräsentation (bei 5:45) des 11 Platinum.


----------



## flyy (24. Januar 2020)

Wie seht ihr eine Vega64 mit Ryzen 5 2600 an einem Pure Power 11 500W?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Januar 2020)

Kann zwar funktionieren, aber so ganz optimal ist das definitiv nicht. Vega kann auch echt gute Netzteile ausknipsen.
Die 64er ist halt extrem was den Tromverbrauch ab geht. Das hängt aber auch etwas vom Modell ab.


----------



## Luky3000 (5. Februar 2020)

Hallo. Ich frag einfach mal Interessehalber hier im Allgemeinen Thread.
Weiß jemand wieviel "toleranz" der BeQuiet PSU Rechner hat? Ich mein der wird warscheinlich Daten mit gutem Puffer ausspucken denke ich oder?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (5. Februar 2020)

Zuviel. Liste deine Hardware und willst du übertakten?


----------



## Luky3000 (5. Februar 2020)

Hi

Meine Hardware:
FX-6300 mit Thermaltake Contac 39
auf einem Gigabyte GA-990xa UD3 rev 1.1
mit einer GTX 470 
und 2 RAM riegeln

gekauft hab ich vor ein Paar Tagen ein BeQuiet Straight Power 10 mit 800W

Warum ich mir Gedanken gemacht hab ist, dass ich heute auf die Idee kam die Zeit bis ich mir eine neue Graka zulege zu Überbrücken indem ich eine zweite GTX 470 kaufe ~15-20€ und beide Karten undervolte bei leichtem OC und im SLI laufen lasse. zudem überlege ich noch 2 RAM riegel reinzustecken.

Und bei diesem Set empfiehlt BeQuiet mit minimum 1000W (bzw 850W wenn ich kein OC angebe)


----------



## Luky3000 (5. Februar 2020)

Ups vergessen:
Im gehäuse stecken 2-3 Lüfter eine HDD 3.5" eine SSD und ein Laufwerk


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (5. Februar 2020)

Wieviel hast du für das E10 bezahlt?


----------



## Luky3000 (5. Februar 2020)

ca. 70 inkl Versand


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (5. Februar 2020)

Ok für 70€ kann man das schon nehmen, aber eine 2te 470 sich in den Rechner schrauben, würde ich nicht tun. 

Der Unterbau sollte noch eine RX570 (AMD) oder 1050Ti bzw 1650 (je ab 129€ bei Ghz) mitmachen, ohne zu großen Flaschenhals, da hätte allerdings dann ein L11 400W gereicht


----------



## Luky3000 (5. Februar 2020)

Ich hatte eigentlich vor eine 1060 in der 6Gb Version zu nehmen, allerdings bin ich aktuell nicht wirklich gewillt die ~150€ in die Hand zu nehmen. Da fand ich bei der suche nach undervolting der GTX 470 zufällig einen Benchmark vom SLI der es mir wert wäre die 20€ für die nächsten 6-12 Monate zu Investieren.

Also war das NT eher ein Fehlkauf?  Hatte mich im vorfeld nicht großartig Informiert und war der Meinung mit 800W bin ich hinreichend Bedient :/
Und wie gesagt Grundsätzlich stand ein SLI auch nie in meinem Konzept. Hab mich auch vorher nie großartig mit Wattzahlen beschäftigt, war eher "zufall" das ich damals zu Schulzeiten mal ein 750W Netzteil Verbaut hatte. mittleiweile hab ich rausgefunden das der FX so 100-150W futtert und eine GTX 470 ca. 250W


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (5. Februar 2020)

Die 800W würde ich jetzt behalten, auch wenn op.

Ich würd statt einer 2ten 470 20€ drauf legen, und eine 7850 von ebay ordern. Das sollte ein ordentliches + bringen und du hast länger was davon als mit SLI, welches du den Treiber erstmal entlocken musst


----------



## Luky3000 (5. Februar 2020)

Ja gut zu viel schadet nie, dachte ich hab irgendwas übersehen was das NT "schlecht" macht.

Danke für den Tipp schau ich mir mal an die Karte, bzw AMD karten generell. War bisher eigentlich immer überzeugter Nvidia Nutzer weil ich irgendwie der Meinung bin das den meisten Spiele die Nvidia besser gefällt als ne AMD Karte. Dann hab ich die 470 jetzt wohl umsonst zerlegt und gereinigt


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (5. Februar 2020)

Die 470 würd ich entweder in die Vitrine legen bzw für Retro-Projekt behalten, oder verscherbeln, sofern du jmd als Käufer findest


----------



## Luky3000 (5. Februar 2020)

In Ordnung vielen Dank, ich werde mich mal Umschauen  Lassen sich AMD Karten noch Sinnvoll Takten?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (5. Februar 2020)

je nach Graka verschieden, allerdings konnte ich meine 7850 (Sapphire) damals auf 1100Mhz Chiptakt bringen


----------



## poiu (5. März 2020)

Corsair SF450




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IP_JnJR7IS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2020)

Schöne Baseline am Schluss. 
Selbst gemacht?


----------



## poiu (9. März 2020)

Du meinst die Mukke nein  war auch eher zufall


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2020)

poiu schrieb:


> Du meinst die Mukke nein  war auch eher zufall



Schade. "DJ Power Crap" wäre doch ein toller Name.


----------



## poiu (19. März 2020)

Haha cooler Name

so diesmal was neues, bzw alter bekannter






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HG26bYSjgtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2020)

"Warnung nicht nachmachen" 
Das hättest du auch noch etwas besser hervorheben können. 

Hier der Artikel zum Netzteil.
Chieftec Polaris im Test - hocheffizientes Gold


----------



## poiu (19. März 2020)

Sicher ist sicher


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (28. März 2020)

Mittlerweile sind übrigens das PX450, PX500, TX700 und das Connect-Netzteil 750FA allesamt lieferbar. Ich freue mich auf Reviews...
BTW: Das 750FA tut einfach extrem weh. Ich meine, wieso denn bitte sowas bei einem Gold-Netzteil launchen? 
(der Großteil von dem restlichen OneSeasonic-Lineup ist auch gelistet, aber noch merkwürdig bepreist...)


----------



## 7seven7 (4. April 2020)

Bis letztes Jahr hatte ich ein 450W NT weil ich mich seit jeher auf die Tests verlassen hatte nunja dann kaufte ich mir doch mal ein brauchbares Meßgerät und siehe da alles nur overrated seitens der Testseiten,  siehe Sig 

Genaugenommen waren es 181W unter Vollast mit Prime und Spiel, daher kaufte ich mir ein 250W Gold NT von FSP.

selbst bei utopischer Last:
Spiel,
Prime,
Firefox mit Youtube und 4k,
Video Converter,
dvd brennen,
bluray brennen,
100 gb auf die Cache SSD kopieren,
50 gb von dieser auf die HDD kopieren

Also alles ausgelastet, knapp 200W


----------



## eatMagnetic (7. April 2020)

Mahlzeit,

weiß man denn was über diese Böller? (Seasonic Core GM 650W) Seasonic Core GM 650W ATX 2.4 ab €' '69,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Findet man leider kaum oder keine Reviews, aber sollen anscheinend von der Focus Serie sein und den Core fehlen so Sachen wie der Hybrid-Modus etc. - aber so vom Innenleben her, identisch? Ich bin eben gerade am schauen um ein neues Netzteil, leider sind be quiet kaum lieferbar ohne Premium zu bezahlen.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2020)

Das Core ist ein Focus mit festen Kabeln und daher günstiger.


----------



## poiu (7. April 2020)

Das Focus gab es ja auch teilmodular, ob es gut oder schlecht ist kann echt keiner sagen. 
Ich hab auch noch keines hier


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2020)

poiu schrieb:


> Das Focus gab es ja auch teilmodular, ob es gut oder schlecht ist kann echt keiner sagen.
> Ich hab auch noch keines hier



Wenn ich nicht irre, wird das Core genauso ab 80% laut wie die Focus Teile. Von daher.


----------



## poiu (7. April 2020)

vieeicht ist das auch nee G Series^^


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2020)

poiu schrieb:


> vieeicht ist das auch nee G Series^^



Son alten Kram?


----------



## Homerclon (7. April 2020)

Die neue Core-Serie gibts von Non-Modular bis Voll Modular (GC = Non, GM = Teil, GX = Voll).
Im Gegensatz zur Focus-Reihe, gibts bei der Core-Reihe Max. 650W.

Suche auch schon eine Weile nach näheren Infos zu den Core-Modellen.
Die einzige Info die ich finden konnte war, das diese weniger Anschlüsse erhalten, und weniger Leistung liefern sollen. Ziel des ganzen: niedrigere Preise. In einem englisch-sprachigen Forum hatte jemand den Seasonic-Support gefragt, und (Sinngemäß) das zur Antwort erhalten.
Wenn man die Kabel bei Focus GM und Core GM vergleicht, hat letzteres aber etwas mehr bekommen (4x SATA vs. 6x SATA).


----------



## poiu (9. April 2020)

Die  alten Focus Plus als PCGH Version mit einzeln gesleevten Kabeln gibt es im Angebot

Seasonic FOCUS Plus PCGH 550 Gold, PC-Netzteil schwarz, 2x PCIe, inkl. kompletter SInglesleeve Kabelsatz


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2020)

100€ ist aber happig.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (9. April 2020)

Wäre langsam mal Zeit für eine neue PCGH-Edition. Ich bin dafür, dass sie diesmal ein TX-650 mit einem A12x25 kombinieren. 
(müssen sich dann nur was überlegen, wie sie die Lüfterfarbe verstecken, denn die schwarz-graue Variante des A12x25 lässt ja noch auf sich warten)


----------



## poiu (9. April 2020)

Nein ist günstig wenn du bedenkst das es  mehr das neue Focus GX ist und einzeln gesleevte Kabel ht die alleine ja knapp 40€ extra kosten zb von Cable mod


----------



## eatMagnetic (13. April 2020)

Hm. Nach einigem hin und her, habe ich mich doch gegen das Seasonic Core entschieden: da gibt es ein paar Berichte in russischen und koreanischen Foren mit Bildern aus dem Innenleben. Tatsächlich ist es relativ ähnlich der neuen Focus-Reihe, allerdings wird an so vielen Ecken wie möglich gespart. Was aber meine Meinung zum wanken gebracht hatte war die Tatsache, dass Seasonic einen Fan von Hong Hua mit sleeve bearing verbaut.... Okay, man kann sich bei der Preisklasse auch nicht beschweren, aber tatsächlich hat jemand in dem russischen Forum einen Fan auseinander gebaut und es war ein sleeve bearing zu sehen, weil jemand bei JonnyGuru noch meinte Hong Hua würde keine Sleeve Bearing mehr herstellen. 

Ist auch okay, ich lege einfach ein paar Taler drauf und gönne mir ein Seasonic aus der Focus Serie, hab' dann meine Ruhe und zusätzliche Features. Core scheint doch einfach die absolute Einsteigerklasse zu sein, aber ich kann bei weitem nicht verstehen, wie man bei einem Netzteil ein Lüfter mit sleeve bearing verbauen kann.


----------



## ich111 (13. April 2020)

Naja ist ganz einfach: Viele wollen fürs NT so wenig wie möglich ausgeben. Und da das halt irgenwo eingespart werden muss und ein Kugellager doch gut mehr als ein Gleitlager kostet....
Wenn man sich nachher beschwert, dass das nach etwas Betrieb schleifgeräusche von sich gibt ist man halt aber auch selbst schuld. Man kriegt halt das wofür man zahlt. Gibt aber wieder genügend, die das nicht einsehen und dann ist die Marke schlecht


----------



## iSKYY (14. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich aktuell Probleme mit meinem Rechner habe beim Spielen und irgendwie vermute, dass es vielleicht mit meiner Grafikkarte zu tun hat, bin ich auch auf die Idee gekommen, dass mein Netzteil vielleicht zu schwach auf der Brust ist. Wie ist eure Einschätzung und wie viel Watt sollte ich holen?

Aktuell: 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM Modular 80+ Gold

Hardware:
- i7 8700k mit Corsair h115i Wasserkühlung(Pumpe + 2x140mm) und leicht übertaktet.
- GTX 1080Ti von EVGA
- ROG STRIX Z370-E GAMING
- HyperX Predator HX433C16PB3K2 16GB, Kit (2x8GB), 3333MHz DDR4 CL16 DIMM
- Dazu 3x 140mm Fans
- 1X SATA Festplatte 5400
- 2x NVMe SSDs
- Maus, Tastatur, 2xExterne Festplatten

Laut Calculator, siehe Anhang komm ich auf maximal 550-560 Watt Verbrauch.

Denke da bin ich mit dem 500 Watt wohl recht stark an der Grenze beim Zocken.....
Bisher lief es eigentlich ok, aber ich habe kürzlich von Luft auf Wasserkühlung der CPU gewechselt und ne SSD auch upgegradet. Also Stromverrbauch ist gestiegen. 

Wie viel Watt wären bei der Hardware angemessen? 650 Watt oder lieber sicher gehen und 750 nehmen? 

Danke für jegliche Antworten!


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (14. April 2020)

Die ganzen Netzteilrechner spucken immer mehr Watt raus, als die Komponenten tatsächlich brauchen.
Statt des Mittelwertes bzw üblichen Wertes außer Prime+Furmark, nehmen die die TDP als Grundlage (oder P+F :p)

Mach einen eigenen Thread auf und schildere dort deine Probleme. Wenn das NT nicht defekt ist, reicht dieses zu 100%, außer ich habe das SLI bzw Stickstoffkühlung übersehen


----------



## iSKYY (14. April 2020)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Die ganzen Netzteilrechner spucken immer mehr Watt raus, als die Komponenten tatsächlich brauchen.
> Statt des Mittelwertes bzw üblichen Wertes außer Prime+Furmark, nehmen die die TDP als Grundlage (oder P+F :p)
> 
> Mach einen eigenen Thread auf und schildere dort deine Probleme. Wenn das NT nicht defekt ist, reicht dieses zu 100%, außer ich habe das SLI bzw Stickstoffkühlung übersehen



Ne kein SLI oder Stickstoffkühlung. Hab nen eigenen Threat zu dem Problem im Grafikforum aufgemacht, weil ich mit GPUZ halt Einbrüche sehe was die Freezes angeht, deswegen dachte ich dort ist es am besten aufgehoben, aber nachdem ich bei den Voltage Werten auch Schwankungen gesehen habe, dachte ich frag ich lieber hier auch schon mal nach nem passenden Netzteil:

GTX 1080Ti Voltage Problem? 

Will einfach das alles wieder funktioniert


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2020)

iSKYY schrieb:


> Bisher lief es eigentlich ok, aber ich habe kürzlich von Luft auf Wasserkühlung der CPU gewechselt und ne SSD auch upgegradet. Also Stromverrbauch ist gestiegen.



Na ja, wenn du von einem Luftkühler auf einen Wasserkasten umgestiegen bist, ist die Leistungsaufnahme jetzt nicht gestiegen. Ich würde eher annehmen, dass das Netzteil keinen Unterschied merkt.
Und eine SSD braucht 3 Watt.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (14. April 2020)

iSKYY schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> da ich aktuell Probleme mit meinem Rechner habe beim Spielen und irgendwie vermute, dass es vielleicht mit meiner Grafikkarte zu tun hat, bin ich auch auf die Idee gekommen, dass mein Netzteil vielleicht zu schwach auf der Brust ist. Wie ist eure Einschätzung und wie viel Watt sollte ich holen?
> 
> Aktuell: 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM Modular 80+ Gold
> ...


Wie die anderen gehe ich auch nicht davon aus, dass deine Probleme daran liegen. Was auch immer eigentlich deine Probleme sind, die verrätst du uns ja nicht...
Kannst gerne ganz pragmatisch auch selber nachprüfen. Also einfach mal ein Profil bei der Graka mit weniger PowerBudget erstellen (siehe hier: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gefo...cials/OC-Benchmark-Test-Overclocking-1347326/) sowie verwenden und das OC der CPU rausnehmen. (welches wahrscheinlich, wie der Großteil des heutigen CPU-OC, eh vollkommen sinnlos war)

Edit: Im zweiten Kommentar hast du die Probleme angerissen: Freezes, okay. Aber was für Freezes? Sekundenlange? Einfach nur Framedrops?


----------



## NuVirus (14. April 2020)

speltach schrieb:


> Ich schwanke zwischem dem be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM 500W und dem Seasonic Focus GX - 550W. Hat das von Seasonic irgendwelche Nachteile?



Antwort darauf:


Threshold schrieb:


> Das Seasonic ist in der Spitze lauter.



Ist länger her, gibts da neue Erkenntnisse zur Qualität des Seasonic - kostet atm ca. 80€, irgendwie sind Netzteile aktuell nicht so toll lieferbar.
Sollte man das Seasonic nehmen und ist das leise bei nem 3700x und ner 2070 Super (Standard TDP) oder lieber das E11 550W Platinum für ca. 105-110€

Hat jemand nen guten Bericht über die Technik im Seasonic bzw. wo gibt es da zuverlässige Quellen zur Technik?


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. April 2020)

PCGHX hat das Seasonic im Oktober 2019 getestet und ihm die Note 1,44 (Top-Produkt) aus ingesammt 11 Netzteilen verpasst.


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Ist länger her, gibts da neue Erkenntnisse zur Qualität des Seasonic - kostet atm ca. 80€, irgendwie sind Netzteile aktuell nicht so toll lieferbar.
> Sollte man das Seasonic nehmen und ist das leise bei nem 3700x und ner 2070 Super (Standard TDP) oder lieber das E11 550W Platinum für ca. 105-110€



mit der Kombination kommst du nicht an die 80% Last heran. Daher kann man das Seasonic problemlos nehmen.
Willst du sicher gehen, nimmst du einfach das 650er Modell.
BeQuiet ist aktuell kaum lieferbar.


----------



## NuVirus (14. April 2020)

Danke fürs Feedback.
welches wäre denn mal abgesehen von Lautstärke bei hoher und der besseren Effizenz zu empfehlen wenn Preis ähnlich ist?


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2020)

Ob du nun Gold oder Platin nimmst, macht nicht den Unterschied.
Und da aktuell Netzteile eh schlecht lieferbar sind, musst du letztendlich das nehmen, was verfügbar ist.


----------



## NuVirus (14. April 2020)

ja deshalb hab ich auch abgesehen von Lautstärke und Effizienz geschrieben also mir geht es um die sonstige Technik/Plattform dahinter


----------



## ich111 (17. April 2020)

Sowohl das Focus GX als auch das Straight Power 11 sind technisch recht ähnlich (beide LLC synchronous rectifier, beim Straight Power allerdings als half bridge, was höheren Filterungsaufwand und mehr Aufwand beim korrekten Timing der Ansteuerung bedeutet) zudem ähnliche Kondensatorbestückung (zudem auch alle Kondensatoren im Netzteil und nichts im Kabel) und Verzicht auf Kabel im inneren des Netzteils.  Wo die sich wirklich groß unterscheiden ist eigentlich nur die OCP auf 12V. Das Seasonic hat die nicht und das Straight Power hat 4 Stränge.


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. April 2020)

Ich muss sagen Netzteil sind momentan echt schwer zu bekommen wenn man wenn man ein kleines Budget hat. Be Quiet ist ja mit ihrer ganzen Produktlinie jeweils gut 40-50€ teurer geworden, für 50-60€ gabs damals ein technisch hochwertiges (zu der Zeit) Straight Power 9 mit 500 Watt, für den Preis bekommt man nicht mal mehr ein Pure Power heute, obwohl das natürlich stand heute technisch hochwertiger ist. Steh momentan vor dem  Endschluss was ich in einen Rechner eines Kollegen verfrachten soll, kleines Budget erstmal wird der Unterbau auf ein b450 mit Ryzen 7 2700x aufgerüstet einen Monat danach soll die Grafikkarte kommen, irgendwas Richtung RX5700 XT / RTX 2070 Super. Verbrauch sollte also grob bei 400 Watt liegen. Beim durchschauen ist mir jetzt dieses Netzteil aufgefallen, Gold für 60€ + 500 Watt hört sich nicht schlecht an gerade wenn es von Sesonic kommt. Technisch sieht das in den Japanischen Reviews auch durchaus brauchbar aus nur finde ich nichts eindeutiges was die Leutstärke betrifft, ist ja leider ein Knackpunkt bei Seasonic Netzteilen. Hat dazu vl. jmd. mehr Infos?

&#20840;&#26085;&#31995;&#30005;&#23481; &#20840;&#27169;&#37329;&#29260; &#19971;&#24180;&#36136;&#20445; &#28023;&#38901;GX-650&#30005;&#28304;&#25286;&#26426;&#31616;&#35780;-&#26497;&#26524;
1&#20803;1W&#30340;&#20840;&#26085;&#31995;&#30005;&#23481;&#30005;&#28304;&#8212;&#8212;&#28023;&#38901; CORE GX-650&#30005;&#28304;&#25286;&#35299;&#35265;&#30495;&#31456; - &#30693;&#20046;


----------



## Olstyle (19. April 2020)

Siehe Diskussion weiter vorne: Die Serie scheint eine Sparversion der Focus zu sein. Elektrisch durchaus OK aber mit einem Gleitlager-Lüfter leider mit der Chance nach gewisser Zeit deutlich lauter zu werden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. April 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> ... , für 50-60€ gabs damals ein technisch hochwertiges (zu der Zeit) Straight Power 9 mit 500 Watt,...



Sorry, aber das E9 war damals technisch schon durchaus nicht der Hit, ein Rückschritt gegenüber dem E8 und wirklich gut war es auch nicht.
Es war leise, deshalb halt beliebt.


Und das die Preise gerade hoch sind, liegt an der miserabelen Verfügbarkeit.
Ich fürchte auf Grund von Corona


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. April 2020)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das E9 war damals technisch schon durchaus nicht der Hit, ein Rückschritt gegenüber dem E8 und wirklich gut war es auch nicht.
> Es war leise, deshalb halt beliebt.
> 
> 
> ...



Naja war eben Gruppenreguliert aber für die Zeit und den Preis durchaus brauchbar. Corona kann sich halt noch ewig hinziehen.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Siehe Diskussion weiter vorne: Die Serie scheint eine Sparversion der Focus zu sein. Elektrisch durchaus OK aber mit einem Gleitlager-Lüfter leider mit der Chance nach gewisser Zeit deutlich lauter zu werden.



Gut das Focus kostet aber auch schon wieder 20-30€ mehr und Sesonic gibt da 7 Jahre Garantie drauf, wird das DIng halt ausgetauscht wenns zu laut wird.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. April 2020)

Ähm nein, denn der Lüfter-Verschleiß ist nicht von der Garantie abgedeckt.
Lies dir da mal die Garantiedokumente durch, da steht definitiv nicht, das innerhalb der Zeit normaler Verschleiß abgedeckt ist.


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Technisch sieht das in den Japanischen Reviews auch durchaus brauchbar aus nur finde ich nichts eindeutiges was die Leutstärke betrifft, ist ja leider ein Knackpunkt bei Seasonic Netzteilen. Hat dazu vl. jmd. mehr Infos?



Seasonic halt. Wird ab 80% Last hörbar.
Da lohnt es sich in der Tat ein leistungsstärkeres Modell zu nehmen um der Sache aus dem Weg zu gehen.
Oder du bezahlst den Mehrpreis zum BeQuiet.


----------



## onlygaming (20. April 2020)

Kleine Frage an euch Experten, innerhalb meiner Familie wurde aufgerüstet. 3900X X570, Wasserkühlung, und eine 1080 Ti (die wird vom alten Sys übernommen) 

Jetzt habe ich zu einem 750W E11 Platin geraten da ihm 550 zu wenig waren und auch ich besser min. Ein 650er genommen hätte. Also das 750er genommen mit folgender Begründung Meinerseits.

So nun war es bisher doch so das die Modelle bis 650 W eine Plattform waren. Und die Modelle ab 750W waren dann die "große" Plattform. Also war das 650er ein aufgebohrtes 550er und man solle wenn direkt ein 750W nehmen. Da dies aber erst in 9 Tagen Lieferbar ist und er Bauer des PC's ungeduldig hat er dann das 850er genommen. Ich weiß ein wenig Overpowerd aber was soll's. 

Nun die Frage, ich habe gesehen das das 850er eine andere Steckerverteilung hat als das 750er . Gibt's jetzt bei dem E11 (Platin) die große Plattform erst ab 850W oder ist da nur die Steckerverteilung anders? 

Hab über die Jahre gelesen man soll bei den großen beide Rails anschließen kann sonst zur Abschaltung vom Netzteil kommen weil eine Rail dann dicht macht. Aber das steht sicherlich in der Anleitung wie man das abschließen soll.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. April 2020)

Ein Plattformwechsel ist mri beim E11 nicht bekannt, aber dafür lege ich meien Hand nicht ins Feuer. Das sollte beim E11 auch nicht der Grund für das 750W sein, sondern die deutlich besseren Anschlussmöglichkeiten wegend er mehr Anschlüsse.

Beim DPP10 und 11 war die Plattform ab dem 850W anders, aber das ist ja für die E11 Entscheidung nicht wichtig.

Ein E11 750W sollte für dieses System durchaus mehr als reichen.


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2020)

onlygaming schrieb:


> So nun war es bisher doch so das die Modelle bis 650 W eine Plattform waren. Und die Modelle ab 750W waren dann die "große" Plattform. Also war das 650er ein aufgebohrtes 550er und man solle wenn direkt ein 750W nehmen. Da dies aber erst in 9 Tagen Lieferbar ist und er Bauer des PC's ungeduldig hat er dann das 850er genommen. Ich weiß ein wenig Overpowerd aber was soll's.



Beim E11 ist das immer eine Plattform, egal welche Leistung das Modell hat.



onlygaming schrieb:


> Nun die Frage, ich habe gesehen das das 850er eine andere Steckerverteilung hat als das 750er . Gibt's jetzt bei dem E11 (Platin) die große Plattform erst ab 850W oder ist da nur die Steckerverteilung anders?



Beim 850er ist die Steckverteilung anders. Da hast du keine 2 Doppelstrang Strippen sondern nur eine und dazu zwei einzelne PCIe Strippen. Also insgesamt drei, die ans Netzteil angesteckt werden können. Dazu muss man aber wissen, dass die Verdrahtung der Rails etwas anders ist als bei den kleineren Modellen. 
Die erste Rail versorgt die Anschlüsse 1 und 3. Die Buchse 2 wird von Rail 2 versorgt. 
Also zusammengefasst:
Rail 1 versorgt den 24 Pin Stecker und die Peripherie.
Rail 2 versorgt die 8 Pin EPS Stecker.
Rail 3 versorgt den PCIe Anschluss 1 und 3.
Rail 4 versorgt den PCIe Anschluss 2.
Beim 850er Modell empfehle ich auf jeden Fall den blick ins Handbuch. Da steht alles genau drin.



onlygaming schrieb:


> Hab über die Jahre gelesen man soll bei den großen beide Rails anschließen kann sonst zur Abschaltung vom Netzteil kommen weil eine Rail dann dicht macht. Aber das steht sicherlich in der Anleitung wie man das abschließen soll.



Das 750er ist dem 650er auch deswegen vorzuziehen, weil es mehr Leistung auf den einzelnen Rails bietet, daher kann man die Grafikkarte an einer Rail anschließen. Beim 650er Modell kann das passieren, dass die eine Rail nicht reicht und das Netzteil wegen Überlast abschaltet. Daher auch die 750er Empfehlung bei der 1080 Ti.
Natürlich kann man auch das 850er Modell nehmen, wenns preislich nicht weit auseinander ist.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ein Plattformwechsel ist mri beim E11 nicht bekannt, aber dafür lege ich meien Hand nicht ins Feuer. Das sollte beim E11 auch nicht der Grund für das 750W sein, sondern die deutlich besseren Anschlussmöglichkeiten wegend er mehr Anschlüsse.
> 
> Beim DPP10 und 11 war die Plattform ab dem 850W anders, aber das ist ja für die E11 Entscheidung nicht wichtig.
> 
> Ein E11 750W sollte für dieses System durchaus mehr als reichen.



Beim P10 kam ab 850 Watt eine Seasonic Plattform zum Einsatz. Bis 750 Watt war das die Xilenser Plattform von FSP.
Beim P11 kam ab 850 Watt die PT Plattform von FPS zum Einsatz. Bis 750 Watt war das wieder die Xilenser Plattform.
Beim E11 ist es jetzt durchgängig die Xilenser Plattform von FSP.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (20. April 2020)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> (...)
> Und das die Preise gerade hoch sind, liegt an der miserabelen Verfügbarkeit.
> Ich fürchte auf Grund von Corona


...und die Stagnation der letzten Jahre tut ihr übriges.


----------



## onlygaming (20. April 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung  

Er hat jetzt das 850er genommen weil das Lieferbar war / ist. Sonst hätten wir das 750er genommen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## poiu (20. April 2020)

Ich bin ja mal auf die P12 espannt die ja von CWT kommen


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2020)

poiu schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal auf die P12 espannt die ja von CWT kommen



Hast du da schon mehr Infos?


----------



## onlygaming (20. April 2020)

Sollte das P12 nicht schon da sein? Verzögert sich auch durch Corona. 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2020)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Sollte das P12 nicht schon da sein? Verzögert sich auch durch Corona.



Sollte direkt nach der vorstellung aufn Markt kommen. Dass war im Februar. Bis heute ist da nichts.
Vermutlich wird das P12 das Silent Loop Reloaded.


----------



## poiu (20. April 2020)

Neine keine weiteren Infos nur das die von CWT kommen


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2020)

poiu schrieb:


> Neine keine weiteren Infos nur das die von CWT kommen



Auf jeden Fall sehr interessant. Dann ist wohl eine Ähnlichkeit mit den Corsair Modellen durchaus möglich.


----------



## Hott3x (21. April 2020)

Ich habe mir heute das Seasonic Focus Plus Gold PCGH-Edition 550W für 83€ bestellt (30€ Aktion bei notebookbilliger).  Ist zwar schon ein wenig älter das Netzteil, aber ich wollte ein mit gesleevten Kabeln. 
Dann kann ich endlich das Provisorium SF600 mit Verlängerungskabeln ablösen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (21. April 2020)

Mir ist was dummes passiert...
Ich habe durch Unachtsamkeit den CPU 8 Pin vom PSU in den 8Pin von ner Graka gesteckt...
Lange Geschichte, will gar nicht weiter drauf eingehen 
Das PSU ist ein Corsair VS650, GPU eine R9 280X, um die wäre es nicht soo schade...
Das Netzteil mach mir mehr Sorgen, da ich das aktuell eigentlich brauche.
Naja, auf jeden Fall ist das dann auch gleich wieder ausgegangen...
Und geht jetzt auch nicht mehr an 
Kurz und knapp: ist das im Arsch? 

EDIT:
Läuft wieder...
BEIDES


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2020)

Super, dass es wieder läuft.


----------



## WhoRainZone (22. April 2020)

Wie ist das denn zu erklären, dass es nach guten 15 Minuten wieder problemlos läuft?


----------



## Olstyle (22. April 2020)

Mit solchen Bauteilen
Selbstrueckstellende Sicherung &#8211; Wikipedia


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn zu erklären, dass es nach guten 15 Minuten wieder problemlos läuft?



Kommt immer darauf an, welche Sicherungschips verbaut sind.


----------



## PCTom (23. April 2020)

Moinsen. Bei mir stand eine Ablöse von meinem Seasonic Netzteil das ich 7 Jahre im Einsatz hatte an. Es sollte wieder ein Seasonic werden wesewegen ich mir die Focus GX Serie angeschaut hatte. Allerdings waren die Beurteilungen von dem NT überwiegend bis  ausschliesslich schlecht gewesen. Es war die Rede davon das die Kondensatoren platzen nach wenigen Monaten. Da ich gelegentlich man ein SYS zusammenstelle war ich erschrocken weil ich überwiegend Seasonic NTs verbaut hatte. 
Meine Frage an Euch wie sind die Erfahrungswerte bei Euch mit dem Focus GX?

Ich hab für mich aus Vorsicht oder Verunsicherung erst einmal zu einem BQ SP11 gegriffen.


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2020)

Das Focus kannst du nehmen. 
Kommt halt aufs Budget an. Wenn du mehr ausgeben willst, kannst du das Prime Titanium nehmen.


----------



## PCTom (23. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Focus kannst du nehmen.
> Kommt halt aufs Budget an. Wenn du mehr ausgeben willst, kannst du das Prime Titanium nehmen.


War auch mein Gedanke aber wo man in den Bewertungen schaut steht das die Teile beizeiten den Geist aufgeben. Das erschreckt schon erst einmal. High End Netzteile kaufe ich nicht einmal für 24/7 Betrieb. Ist zwar nett das verbaut wird was geht aber sind für mich zu Oversize. Ich kauf so gut wie immer nur oberes Mittelfeld oder bei Bedarf Budged.


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2020)

Du kannst das Fractal nehmen. Leise, technisch gut.
Fractal Design Ion+ 560P 560W Platinum ab &euro;' '103,01 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. Mai 2020)

Nachdem die Kolink Geräte ja keinen Übertemperatur Schutz haben, wie sieht es denn mit dem Cooler Master Reactor Gold 550W aus, in der Vergangenheit gabs ja durchaus mal vernünftige Geräte von Cooler Master und das ist momentan fast lieferbar bei Mindfactory und nicht so teuer?


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2020)

Hat kein OCP.


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. Mai 2020)

Naja gut aber solang man weiß was man dran hängt und was die Teile maximal ziehen ist das ja unproblematisch, ansonsten sieht die Technik ja ganz brauchbar aus.


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Naja gut aber solang man weiß was man dran hängt und was die Teile maximal ziehen ist das ja unproblematisch, ansonsten sieht die Technik ja ganz brauchbar aus.



Nö, ist nicht unproblematisch. Aber du kannst es ja gerne kaufen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (5. Mai 2020)

Das Cooler Master hat auch nur eine 12V Rail...


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. Mai 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Das Cooler Master hat auch nur eine 12V Rail...



Was bei einem 550 Watt Netzteil völlig unproblematisch ist lassen wir mal die Kirche im Dorf.


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Was bei einem 550 Watt Netzteil völlig unproblematisch ist lassen wir mal die Kirche im Dorf.



Wenn du die 550 Watt über ein Sata Kabel ziehst, dann nicht.


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du die 550 Watt über ein Sata Kabel ziehst, dann nicht.



Und wer macht das?


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Und wer macht das?



Wenn die OCP nicht vorhanden ist, kann das eben passieren, daher würde ich eben nur netzteile kaufen, die durchgängig alle Schutzschaltungen haben.


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. Mai 2020)

Wird wohl auch ein Focus werden, die sind jetzt wohl bestellt. Trotzdem ist das ja einfach völlig unrealistisches Szenario 550 Watt über einen Sata Stecker zu ziehen, irgendwo muss man auch mal einen Schlussstrich ziehen. Das E9 wurde damals auch von einer kleinen Gruppe verteufelt weil es gruppenreguliert war, obwohl es sehr stabile Spannungen unter Last hatte, und trotzdem hab ich massig Systeme im bekannten Kreis die seit Jahren mit einem E9 problemlos laufen und irgendwelche Datenträger Defekte oder dergleichen. Irgendwo muss man eben realistisch bleiben.


----------



## ich111 (6. Mai 2020)

Nach der Argumentation brauchen wir generell keine Sicherheitsvorrichtungen weil ja normalerweise nichts passiert. Klar im Normalfall bleiben Sata Geräte in der Spec, aber diverse Komponenten können einen Defekt aufweisen (Wenn z.B. ein Mosfet durchbrennt wird der Strom ganz schnell nur noch durch den Widerstand der Leitungen begrenzt)


----------



## eeb0 (8. Mai 2020)

Hey Leute,
möchte meinen PC upgraden und dabei gerne so viele aktuelle Teile wie möglich weiter nutzen. 
Bei dem Netzteil bin ich mir jedoch etwas unsicher. Nicht aufgrund der Leistung, sondern der Haltbarkeit wegen. Als ich Ende 2015 meinen aktuellen PC zusammengebaut und hier nach Meinungen zu meinem Build gefragt habe, wurde mir gesagt, dass mein Netzteil zwar ausreichend, die Haltbarkeit allerdings "nicht sonderlich hoch" sei. Ich habe die Cooler Master G450M (Cooler Master G450M 450W ATX 2.31 | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland)
Würde das Netzteil eigentlich gerne so lange wie möglich nutzen bzw. gar nicht austauschen wollen. Macht das aber Sinn? Ist ja aktuell schon 5 Jahre alt und sollte eigentlich nochmal genauso lange drin bleiben. Oder lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen und ein neues Netzteil kaufen, wenn die Haltbarkeit angeblich nicht so toll ist.


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2020)

Wenns läuft, lass es laufen.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (8. Mai 2020)

eeb0 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> möchte meinen PC upgraden und dabei gerne so viele aktuelle Teile wie möglich weiter nutzen.
> Bei dem Netzteil bin ich mir jedoch etwas unsicher. Nicht aufgrund der Leistung, sondern der Haltbarkeit wegen. Als ich Ende 2015 meinen aktuellen PC zusammengebaut und hier nach Meinungen zu meinem Build gefragt habe, wurde mir gesagt, dass mein Netzteil zwar ausreichend, die Haltbarkeit allerdings "nicht sonderlich hoch" sei. Ich habe die Cooler Master G450M (Cooler Master G450M 450W ATX 2.31 | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland)
> Würde das Netzteil eigentlich gerne so lange wie möglich nutzen bzw. gar nicht austauschen wollen. Macht das aber Sinn? Ist ja aktuell schon 5 Jahre alt und sollte eigentlich nochmal genauso lange drin bleiben. Oder lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen und ein neues Netzteil kaufen, wenn die Haltbarkeit angeblich nicht so toll ist.


Hängt davon ab, was dir dein Upgrade bringen soll? Ausschließlich mehr Performance oder Kapazität? Dann kann es drinnen bleiben. Mehr Effizienz, kühler, leiser? Dann ersetze es auf jeden Fall durch ein merklich effizientes Gerät, damit das Gesamtsystem in den Punkten nochmals besser abschneiden kann. 

Eine vernünftige Abschätzung zur Lebensdauer kann dir indes niemand wirklich geben. Kannst aber gerne einfach die Gehäuselüfter etwas höher stellen, dann hast du wahrscheinlich bessere Kühlung und damit verlängerte Lebensdauer; solltest dann aber bedenken, dass du entsprechend häufiger saugen musst.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenns läuft, lass es laufen.


So sieht es aus.

Bei mir hat das Ding übrigens in der letzten Ausbaustufe vorm Quertauschen mit dem PCGH Seasonic fröhlich eine GTX1080 betrieben.


----------



## conpain (12. Mai 2020)

PCTom schrieb:


> War auch mein Gedanke aber wo man in den Bewertungen schaut steht das die Teile beizeiten den Geist aufgeben. Das erschreckt schon erst einmal. High End Netzteile kaufe ich nicht einmal für 24/7 Betrieb. Ist zwar nett das verbaut wird was geht aber sind für mich zu Oversize. Ich kauf so gut wie immer nur oberes Mittelfeld oder bei Bedarf Budged.


Du kannst aber auch ganz lustige Dinge mit solch ein Netzteil machen. Bei mir läuft ein Seasonic PRIME Ultra 650 Titanium durchgehend PASSIV mit einem 3800x+2070Super im System, weil ich nicht an die Lüftereinschaltschwelle von 40% komme. Von Idle bis Volllast im höchsten Effizienzbereich zu liegen hat schon einige Vorteile was Verlustleistung/Temeperaturen und generell Wattverbrauch vom System angeht. Das es dabei auch noch passiv läuft, ist dann nur noch Zuckerguß.

Wir reden hier ja auch nur vom halben Mainboard Preis für ein over-the-top Netzteil, dass in der Regel alle anderen Komponenten mindestens 1mal überlebt. Den Aufpreis zu einem Billignetzteil hast du nach was 12-18 Monaten bereits bei den Stormkosten mehr oder weniger wieder zurück.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2020)

conpain schrieb:


> Du kannst aber auch ganz lustige Dinge mit solch ein Netzteil machen. Bei mir läuft ein Seasonic PRIME Ultra 650 Titanium durchgehend PASSIV mit einem 3800x+2070Super im System, weil ich nicht an die Lüftereinschaltschwelle von 40% komme. Von Idle bis Volllast im höchsten Effizienzbereich zu liegen hat schon einige Vorteile was Verlustleistung/Temeperaturen und generell Wattverbrauch vom System angeht. Das es dabei auch noch passiv läuft, ist dann nur noch Zuckerguß.



Sag bescheid, wenn das Netzteil platzt.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (14. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sag bescheid, wenn das Netzteil platzt.


Wieso sollte es? Und selbst wenn, muss ja dann Seasonic für den Ersatz aufkommen...

Oder habe ich irgendein Wortspiel, eine Anspielung o.ä. übersehen?


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2020)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es? Und selbst wenn, muss ja dann Seasonic für den Ersatz aufkommen...



Tja, muss Seasonic das?
Die können auch sagen, dass die Garantie einen dauerhaften passiv Betrieb nicht abdeckt.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (14. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, muss Seasonic das?
> Die können auch sagen, dass die Garantie einen dauerhaften passiv Betrieb nicht abdeckt.


Ihre Garantiebedingungen bieten dafür aber in meinen Augen kein entsprechendes Schlupfloch an...


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2020)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Ihre Garantiebedingungen bieten dafür aber in meinen Augen kein entsprechendes Schlupfloch an...



Och -- keine sorge. Wenns sein muss, machen sie das.


----------



## NuVirus (18. Mai 2020)

Hier mal nen evtl interessanter Fall, da scheint das Netzteil abzuschalten obwohl es eigl nen neueres ist und die 780Ti vorher ja wahrscheinlich mehr verbraucht hat oder ähnlich mal sehen ob das wirklich nicht mehr auftaucht mit dem anderen NT
Upgrade auf 1080, aber nicht mehr Leistung


----------



## Pu244 (24. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Och -- keine sorge. Wenns sein muss, machen sie das.



Hast du für den Käse auch irgendeinen Beweis?

Was passive Netzteile betrifft, verzapfst du jedenfalls seit gut 10 Jahren durchgehend Käse, ohne je selbst ein passives Seasonicnetzeil gehabt zu haben. Hast du denn schonmal eines in Aktion gesehen? Ich habe seit 2011 ein X460FL und kann dir sagen, dass die passiven Netzteile keinen Lüfter brauchen und auch nicht explodieren (jedenfalls meines nicht). Im Gegenteil, es bleibt schön kühl und befeuert meinen Rechner zur vollsten Zufriedenheit.

Wenn mein Netzteil (80 Plus Gold) mit über 300W vollkommen Problemlos zurechtkommt (es wird nichtmal sonderlich warum), dann sollte ein 80 Plus Titaniumnetzteil mit 260W kein Problem haben.

Gibt es eigentlich irgendeinen Fall, in dem Seasonic da irgendwie die Garantie verweigert hat? Meines Wissens ist da vorallem Listan pingelig, wenn man die Rechnung nicht hat oder nichtmehr der Erstkäufer ist. Eventuell solltest du in Zukunft vor den BeQuiet Netzteilen warnen.


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2020)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Was passive Netzteile betrifft, verzapfst du jedenfalls seit gut 10 Jahren durchgehend Käse, ohne je selbst ein passives Seasonicnetzeil gehabt zu haben. Hast du denn schonmal eines in Aktion gesehen? Ich habe seit 2011 ein X460FL und kann dir sagen, dass die passiven Netzteile keinen Lüfter brauchen und auch nicht explodieren (jedenfalls meines nicht). Im Gegenteil, es bleibt schön kühl und befeuert meinen Rechner zur vollsten Zufriedenheit.



Laberst du immer so einen Unsinn?


----------



## Pu244 (25. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Laberst du immer so einen Unsinn?



Wenn du keine Argumente hast, dann spar dir einfach die Antwort.


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2020)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Argumente hast, dann spar dir einfach die Antwort.



Argumente? Wo hast du denn welche?
Schau dir die Garantiebedingungen an. Steht alles drin. Kann man nachlesen. Musst du halt bemühen und ein wenig deine Blase verlassen.


----------



## Pu244 (26. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Argumente? Wo hast du denn welche?



- Du behauptest passive Netzteile würden einen zusätzlichen Lüfter benötigen -> das stimmt nicht
- du behauptest sie würden schnell kaputtgehen -> stimmt auch nicht (jedenfalls die von Seasonic und Superflower)



Threshold schrieb:


> Schau dir die Garantiebedingungen an. Steht alles drin. Kann man nachlesen.



Gibt es überhaupt irgendeinen Fall indem Seasonic die Garantie abgelhnt und sich darauf berufen hat? In Deutschland dürfte das ganze sowieso hinfällig sein (dazu hätten sie es groß auf die Packung drucken müssen).



Threshold schrieb:


> Musst du halt bemühen und ein wenig deine Blase verlassen.



Das mußt du gerade sagen, ich erinnere hier mal an deinen Problem mit dem X99 Chipsatz und wie du versucht hast allen die Plattform madig zu machen, obwohl sich für das Problem so gut wie keiner interessiert hat.


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2020)

Pu244 schrieb:


> - Du behauptest passive Netzteile würden einen zusätzlichen Lüfter benötigen -> das stimmt nicht
> - du behauptest sie würden schnell kaputtgehen -> stimmt auch nicht (jedenfalls die von Seasonic und Superflower)



Wo hab ich das geschrieben?
Passive Netzteile brauchen einen Airflow. Oder willst du mir echt erklären, dass du ein passives Netzteil unter einer Abdeckung verbauen kann, wie man sie heute häufig in Case findet und es dem passiven Netzteil dann nichts ausmacht?
Passive Netzteile leiden, genauso wie der Semi Passiv Kram, unter Hotspots. Das hast du immer, das lässt sich nicht verhindern, wenn du keinen Lüfter verbaust.
In wie weit sich das dann äußert, hängt eben von der Qualität der Bauteile und matürlich auch von der Umgebung ab.
Ein Raucherhaushalt mit Tieren sorgt zwangsläufig dafür, dass sich eine Menge Staub bildet, der natürlich auch am Netzteil haften bleibt und der Staub belastet das passive Netzteile nun mal mehr als ein aktives Netzteil.
Oder bestreitest du das?
Wie gesagt, komm mal aus deiner Blase raus und schau dir die Fakten an.
Ein passives Netzteil hat in einem Spiele Rechner schlicht keine Daseinsberechtigung. Aber natürlich kann sich jeder das einbauen, was er will.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt irgendeinen Fall indem Seasonic die Garantie abgelhnt und sich darauf berufen hat? In Deutschland dürfte das ganze sowieso hinfällig sein (dazu hätten sie es groß auf die Packung drucken müssen).



Ich weiß es nicht. Es geht ja auch eher darum, dass die 10 oder 12 Jahre Garantie eher Marketing sind. Oder streitest du das etwa ab?
Und was ist denn, wenn du das Netzteil eben nach der Zeit reklamierst? Woher willst du wissen, ob die Garantie nicht abgelehnt wird? Die Garantiebedingungen sind jedenfalls nicht so eindeutig beschrieben wie man meinen sollte. Da habe ich lieber 7 Jahre Garantie, die dann auch alles abdeckt.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Das mußt du gerade sagen, ich erinnere hier mal an deinen Problem mit dem X99 Chipsatz und wie du versucht hast allen die Plattform madig zu machen, obwohl sich für das Problem so gut wie keiner interessiert hat.



Findest du den X99 Chipsatz für so eine teure Plattform denn gut?
Alleine die magere Anbindung mit PCIe 2.0 ist der High End Plattform nicht würdig. Intel hätte das zumindest mit dem Wechsel auf Broadwell ändern sollen -- den dafür passenden Chipsatz gab es ja schon im Regal.
Haben sie aber nicht gemacht und mit Sockel 2066 ging es genauso weiter. Wieder eine Plattform, die praktisch unter Wert verkauft wird und seit dem AMD 16-64 Kerner für AM4 und TRX4 überflüssig ist.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (26. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo hab ich das geschrieben?
> Passive Netzteile brauchen einen Airflow. Oder willst du mir echt erklären, dass du ein passives Netzteil unter einer Abdeckung verbauen kann, wie man sie heute häufig in Case findet und es dem passiven Netzteil dann nichts ausmacht?(...)


Klar macht das nichts aus. Die unter 30 Watt Verlustleistung beim 600 Watt Titanium verteilen sich auf eine entsprechend größere Fläche, im Vergleich zum Beispiel zu passiven Chipsatz-Kühlern. Alle Tests deuten auf unterm Strich gute Thermik hin. 
Bezüglich Netzteilabdeckungen: Also zumindest meine ist über dem Netzteil selber perforiert und hält insgesamt aus dem abgetrennten Gesamtbereich sehr viel Staub raus...


Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht. Es geht ja auch eher darum, dass die 10 oder 12 Jahre Garantie eher Marketing sind. Oder streitest du das etwa ab?
> Und was ist denn, wenn du das Netzteil eben nach der Zeit reklamierst? Woher willst du wissen, ob die Garantie nicht abgelehnt wird? Die Garantiebedingungen sind jedenfalls nicht so eindeutig beschrieben wie man meinen sollte. Da habe ich lieber 7 Jahre Garantie, die dann auch alles abdeckt.
> (...)


Was meinst du mit _eher Marketing_? 


Die Garantiedauer soll als Marketinginstrument genutzt.
Die Garantiedauer hat keinen technischen Hintergrund, nichts ist längerlebiger.
Die Garantiedauer wird in der Praxis nicht eingehalten werden.
Zumindest klingen deine Statements so, als würdest du glauben, dass drittens auch mit reinspielen würde, sie sich im Fall der Fälle also nicht dran halten würden. Das zumindest wäre grob fahrlässig und passt gar nicht in das, was bislang bzgl. deren Garantieabwicklungen bereits mal geposted wurde.

Was erstens angeht, sicherlich, was zweitens angeht, vielleicht; dafür bräuchte es sehr viel umfangreichere Analysen. Es deutet aber jedenfalls alles darauf hin, dass sie von einem geringen Risiko ausgehen, dass sich ihre Garantiedauern jemals rächen könnten.


----------



## Pu244 (27. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Passive Netzteile brauchen einen Airflow.



Nein, brauchen sie nicht, jedenfalls keinen aktiven. Mein Netzteil kann man sogar bis 50°C Umgebungstemperatur betreiben, 10°C mehr, als bei den BeQuiet Netzteilen üblich.



Threshold schrieb:


> Oder willst du mir echt erklären, dass du ein passives Netzteil unter einer Abdeckung verbauen kann, wie man sie heute häufig in Case findet und es dem passiven Netzteil dann nichts ausmacht?



Man sollte ihnen natürlich nicht die Öffnungen zubauen, andererseits sollte man das auch bei aktiv gekühlten Netzteilen nicht machen. Solange man unter der Temperaturobergrenze bleibt, ist alles in Ordnung.



Threshold schrieb:


> Passive Netzteile leiden, genauso wie der Semi Passiv Kram, unter Hotspots. Das hast du immer, das lässt sich nicht verhindern, wenn du keinen Lüfter verbaust.



Das macht eben ein gutes, passives, Netzteil aus. Da ist es nicht damit getan, einfach nur den Lüfter abzuklemmen. Mein X460FL wurde schon vor 9 Jahren dafür gelobt, dass e genau das nicht hat, alle Temperaturen sind im grünen Bereich.

Mein X460FL stammt übrigens von einem 750W Netzteil ab und man kann Hot Spots sehr wohl vermeiden, indem man eben die kritischen Bereiche mehrfach ausführt (z.B. halbe Last auf einem MOSFET = geringere Temperaturen) oder entsprechende Kühlkörper größer ausführt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Raucherhaushalt mit Tieren sorgt zwangsläufig dafür, dass sich eine Menge Staub bildet, der natürlich auch am Netzteil haften bleibt und der Staub belastet das passive Netzteile nun mal mehr als ein aktives Netzteil.
> Oder bestreitest du das?



Dumm nur, dass ein aktives Netzteil deutlich mehr Staub und Dreck einsaugt.

Ich mußte meines noch nicht ein einziges mal reinigen (in 9 Jahren), obwohl ich den Staub, der sich abgelagert hat beim nächsten Hardwareupgrade mal entfernen werde.

Der geringere Staubeintrag ist einer der Hauptvorteile eines passiv PCs.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein passives Netzteil hat in einem Spiele Rechner schlicht keine Daseinsberechtigung. Aber natürlich kann sich jeder das einbauen, was er will.



Ich persönlich bin davon begeistert, das beste Netzteil, das ich je hatte. Definitiv jeden seiner 120€ wert.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, komm mal aus deiner Blase raus und schau dir die Fakten an.



Ich habe die Fakten gleich rechts neben meinem Fuß. Sie arbeiten seit 9 Jahren absolut vorzüglich.

Du kannst auch gerne mal die Tests verwenden, wenn du mir nicht glaubst, immerhin belaste ich es nur mit gut 300W und habe es unten eingebaut. Aber auch in allen Tests gibt es eigentlich nur gutes über die Seasonic Netzteile zu berichten zu berichten. Sie schaffen ihre angegebene Leistung dauerhaft zu halten, funktionieren bei den angegeben Temperaturen, werden nicht besonders heiß, haben exzellente Spannungen usw..

Das einzige Problem, das es zwischenzeitlich einmal gab (um das P520FL) war das Spulenfiepen, aber das ist zum Glück gelöst. Ich kann es nur in absolut ruhiger Umgebung (ein passiver PC hilft dabei) hören, wenn ich meinen Kopf näher als 20cm an das Netzteil halte (zum Glück ist das Netzteil ein schlechtes Kopfkissen).



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht. Es geht ja auch eher darum, dass die 10 oder 12 Jahre Garantie eher Marketing sind. Oder streitest du das etwa ab?



Klar ist Marketing, ansonsten würde man maximal 2 Jahre geben, wenn möglich weniger oder gar keine Garantie (gibt es auch).



Threshold schrieb:


> Und was ist denn, wenn du das Netzteil eben nach der Zeit reklamierst? Woher willst du wissen, ob die Garantie nicht abgelehnt wird?



Auf Garantie- oder Gewährleistungsterror kannst du immer treffen, wobei Gewährleistungsterror wesentlich häufiger ist.

Am meisten Terror machen übrigens Firmen, die nur 2 Jahre oder weniger Garantie geben, wenn schon geizen, dann richtig. Bei Seasonic habe ich bisher davon nichts gehört. Im Gegenteil, die haben sogar umgetauscht, obwohl sie das nicht mußten, ich erinnere an die Foucus 550W Netzteile, die bei den stärksten AMD Karten ausgingen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Da habe ich lieber 7 Jahre Garantie, die dann auch alles abdeckt.



Glaubst du allen ernstes, dass das so funktioniert?

Jemand, der dir nach 9 Jahren die Garantie verweigert, wird die selben fadenscheinigen Gründe auch nach 6, 4, 2 Jahren oder nach nur nach 7 Monaten suchen. Wie gesagt: wenn schon geizen, dann richtig (Applenutzer können davon z.B. ein Lied singen).



Threshold schrieb:


> Findest du den X99 Chipsatz für so eine teure Plattform denn gut?



Nein, war er nicht, ausreichend trifft es eher. Allerdings war das Problem nur für eine Minderheit wirklich relevant. Du hast allerdings so getan, als würde es den PC fast schon unbenutzbar machen. Für die meisten war das Problem nicht wirklich relevant, den Unterschied mußte man damals immer wieder herausstellen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2020)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Nein, brauchen sie nicht, jedenfalls keinen aktiven. Mein Netzteil kann man sogar bis 50°C Umgebungstemperatur betreiben, 10°C mehr, als bei den BeQuiet Netzteilen üblich.



Komisch dass von dir immer gleich ein BeQuiet Vergleich kommt obwohl BeQuiet nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat.


----------



## Pu244 (27. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Komisch dass von dir immer gleich ein BeQuiet Vergleich kommt obwohl BeQuiet nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat.



Bei BeQuiet weiß ich eben, dass sie auf 40°C spezifiziert sind. Zusätzlich sind sie äußerst beliebt und eignen sich daher gut als Beispiel.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (28. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Komisch dass von dir immer gleich ein BeQuiet Vergleich kommt obwohl BeQuiet nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat.


Klar hat es das---BeQuiet sind doch das Musterbeispiel für guten Ruf, sehr ordentliche Lüfter (sprich positives Beispiel unter Aktivkühlungsnetzteilen), aber dennoch (vergleichweise) kurze Garantiezeiten...


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Mai 2020)

Hey Leute, bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen NT(zweit/dritt-System), zur Wahl stehen diese beiden:

CORSAIR TXM550 (65€)
SEASONIC CORE GM 500 (61€)

Welches wäre empfehlenswerter? Und wenn keines von beiden, welches dann im gleichen Preissegment, 14cm Tiefe und min. Teilmodular?


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. Mai 2020)

Ich suche ein neues NT für einen 1700 + RX 580 oder ähnliche GPU + 16 GB RAM auf einem µATX Board.

Maximal darf es 50€ kosten.

Hätte eines von denen hier im Auge:

Netzteile mit Hersteller: Corsair, Leistung ab 450W, Leistung bis 600W Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

Was meint ihr?


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (29. Mai 2020)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Hey Leute, bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen NT(zweit/dritt-System), zur Wahl stehen diese beiden:
> 
> CORSAIR TXM550 (65€)
> SEASONIC CORE GM 500 (61€)
> ...





amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Ich suche ein neues NT für einen 1700 + RX 580 oder ähnliche GPU + 16 GB RAM auf einem µATX Board.
> 
> Maximal darf es 50€ kosten.
> 
> ...


Sorry ihr beiden, aber in der Preisklasse ist aktuell nichts sinnvolles zu haben; das LowEnd ist leergefegt. (das TXM550 wäre zu dem Preis eine Empfehlung wert gewesen; aber zu dem Preis gibt es es nicht mehr)


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Mai 2020)

Für 50€ wäre es eine Empfehlung gewesen?
Weil man bekommt es für 65€ inkl., auch wenn GH was anderes sagt.

Die Zeiten als ich mein Pure Power 10 500W CM noch für 60€ bekommen habe sind leider vorbei.

Ich könnte auch eine Silverstone 450W Sfx Netzteil mit Verlängerungen vollballern und das benutzen &#129322;


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. Mai 2020)

Okay, kann mir denn keiner *trotzdem* einen Tipp geben ..
Welches von denen hier zB. das _beste ist ... ?!_

Netzteile mit Hersteller: Corsair, Leistung ab 450W, Leistung bis 600W Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

*IST EIN BUDGET-PC*


----------



## NuVirus (29. Mai 2020)

waren nicht die Xilence hier halbwegs brauchbar?
Xilence Performance C Series 550W ATX 2.31 ab &euro;' '43,49 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. Mai 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> waren nicht die Xilence hier halbwegs brauchbar?
> Xilence Performance C Series 550W ATX 2.31 ab €'*'43,49 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich



Da muss jemand antworten der mehr Ahnung als ich hat in dem Bereich (:
Wirkt okay. 

Wenn hier die Profis den Segen geben dann kauf ich das.


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> waren nicht die Xilence hier halbwegs brauchbar?
> Xilence Performance C Series 550W ATX 2.31 ab €'*'43,49 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich



Xilence ist schlicht zu laut. Dazu kein OCP und kein OTP.


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Xilence ist schlicht zu laut. Dazu kein OCP und kein OTP.



Und irgendein anderes von meinem GH link? Schau mal 2-3 posts zurück.
Waren Corsair bis 50€ Netzteile.


----------



## NuVirus (29. Mai 2020)

Hatte sich nicht die neueste System Power Serie gebessert, zumindest bei Conrad in AT halbwegs bezahlbar.
be quiet! System Power 9 500W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;' '53,99 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Und irgendein anderes von meinem GH link? Schau mal 2-3 posts zurück.
> Waren Corsair bis 50€ Netzteile.



Die Corsair sind alle echt laut.
Musst du wissen, ob du dir sowas antun willst.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (29. Mai 2020)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Für 50€ wäre es eine Empfehlung gewesen?
> Weil man bekommt es für 65€ inkl., auch wenn GH was anderes sagt.
> 
> Die Zeiten als ich mein Pure Power 10 500W CM noch für 60€ bekommen habe sind leider vorbei.
> ...


Wenn du das TXM550 tatsächlich für 65 kriegen kannst, würde ich sagen: Ist in Ordnung...


----------



## amer_der_erste (31. Mai 2020)

Kann das was?
LC-Power LC6550 V2.3 Super Silent 550W ATX 2.3 ab &euro;'*'46,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

Ist für einen 1700 und eine RX 480 / 580

Lautstärke ist egal!


Edit:
Oder das hier:
EVGA 500W ( 80 +  ) 12 cm Lüfter (100-W1-0500-K2)


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (31. Mai 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Kann das was?
> LC-Power LC6550 V2.3 Super Silent 550W ATX 2.3 ab &euro;'*'46,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
> 
> Ist für einen 1700 und eine RX 480 / 580
> ...


Ist die Preisgrenze eigentlich eine mit oder ohne Versand? Weil falls ohne Versand, wäre doch eigentlich das PurePower11 400 nur marginal drüber...

...so oder so ergibt in der Preisklasse zu kaufen aber halt einfach keinen Sinn, gerade dann nicht, wenn die Person aufs Geld schaut. (wer beim Netzteil billig kauft, kauft zweimal und leidet obendrein während der Zeit mit dem ersten Gerät)
BTW: Ich wäre sehr froh, wenn mal ein Hersteller ein Refurbish-Programm auf die Beine stellen würde, um damit das Einsteigersegment völlig auszutrocknen! In anderen Bereichen klappt das ja auch...


----------



## amer_der_erste (31. Mai 2020)

Das hier?

be quiet! Pure Power 11 400W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;' '55,43 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

Reichen 400 Watt?
1700 + 480/580 + 16 GB Ram + 500 GB SSD


Eigentlich waren 50-60 Euro schon mit Versand angedacht...
Das oben verlinkte gäbe es für 61€ lagernd bei einem Händler bei mir (Österreich)
Da denk ich mir wiederum ob es nicht Sinn mach 5-10 Euro drauflegen um was "deutlich!" besseres zu kaufen...?!


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2020)

Du kannst das Seasonic nehmen. BeQuiet ist aktuell kaum zum fairen Preis zu bekommen.
Seasonic Core GC 500W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;' '67,45 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2020)

Ist denn endlich mal irgendwo ein Test oder Teardown der Core Serie aufgetaucht?


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist denn endlich mal irgendwo ein Test oder Teardown der Core Serie aufgetaucht?



Ich kenne nur das.
Seasonic Core GM 650W - Test/Review
Aber immerhin sind die wichtigen Schutzschaltungen drin. Das ist schon mal mehr als andere in dem Preisbereich anbieten.
Und dass Seasonic unter Last laut wird, ist ja nichts Neues.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (31. Mai 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Das hier?
> 
> be quiet! Pure Power 11 400W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;'*'55,43 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
> 
> ...


Ja, 400 Watt würde reichen. Aber gleichzeitig bin ich auch eher bei Threshold...
...auch, weil man das Core ja obendrein gerne mal in teilmodular sogar günstiger zu haben ist.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (2. Juni 2020)

Sehe ich das eigentlich richtig, dass nach wie vor jedes Lebenszeichen vom Bitfenix Vision Titanium, dem Seasonic 1600T (seit OneSeasonic müsste es eh umbenannt werden) und dem beQuiet! Dark Power Pro 12 fehlt?


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2020)

Die gab es nie. Alles Fake News.


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. Juni 2020)

Mahlzeit,

Reicht ein System Power 9 für folgende Komponenten?


1700
DS3H
16 GB RAM
RX 580 8GB
1 SSD


Unglaublich wie teuer BQ geworden ist.
Habe vor 5 Jahren ca. ~65 Euro für ein BQ SP mit 500 oder 600 Watt bezahlt..


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2020)

Tja, da BeQuiet kaum lieferbar ist, steigen die Preise. Marktwirtschaft eben.
Ein 500 Watt Modell reicht problemlos.


----------



## Azzlo (8. Juni 2020)

Hey, mir wurde das Netzteil empfohlen Seasonic Focus gx 550w das ist leider ausverkauft in dem laden  wo ich bestelle,
als alternative hätten die das Seasonic Focus PX 550W ATX 2.4 gibt es da einen nennenswerten Unterschied?

Schonmal danke.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juni 2020)

PX statt GX bedeutet Platin statt Gold Effizienz. Ist also sogar besser.
OneSeasonic: Seasonic-Netzteile erhalten neue Nomenklatur - ComputerBase


----------



## Penetraitor (12. Juni 2020)

Hallo, 

ich habe an meinem PC ein etwas komisches Problem welches wahrscheinlich vom Netzteil her stammt und wollte mal eure Meinung dazu haben. 

Nachdem der PC vom Strom getrennt wurde hatte ich gestern noch 10 min lang ein Blinken der RGB LEDs auf dem Mainboard und der am USB angeschlossenen LED leiste unterm Schreibtisch. Das Blinken sah stark nach Strom an/Strom aus aus. 

Hier erstmal meine Teile:

Netzteil: BeQuiet PurePower 10 CM 600W von 2017
Mainboard: ASRock B450 SteelLegends von 2020
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600
RAM: 2x 16GB Patriot Viper 3200Mhz  von 2020
Grafikkarte: ZOTAC RTX 2070 Super AMP! Extreme Edition von 2020
Speicher: Samsung 860 Evo und eine 2TB Toshiba HDD

Falls ihr eine Idee habt woher das kommen kann wäre ich sehr dankbar. Mache mir etwas sorgen das mein Netzteil das Problem verursacht und später meine über 1000€ Teile wegen eines 80€ Netzteil kaputt gehen...

LG


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2020)

Hört sich eher nach Mainboard an.


----------



## J4CK3R (29. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich dachte für meine kleine Frage brauch ich kein eigenes Thema aufzumachen.
Ich möchte ein ESP-8266 Modul über meinen PC betreiben, an sich ist dies kein Problem da SATA ja 3.3V liefern kann, allerdings möchte ich das Modul auch nach dem ausschalten des Computers weiter betreiben.
Was gibt es hierzu für Option ausser den USB Port am IO zu verwenden, sprich gibt es Netzteilleitungen die auch im Standby Strom führen?

Danke und Gruss
Robin


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juni 2020)

5V Stb. Eben das worüber der USB in dem Fall auch versorgt wird.


----------



## J4CK3R (29. Juni 2020)

Danke
Kann ich das irgendwo abgreifen, ohne das Kabel splitten zu müssen?
Ansonsten ist mir aufgefallen, dass theoretisch der TPM Sockel auch einen 3.3v Anschluss bietet.

Gruss
Robin


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juni 2020)

Es gibt im Standby keine 3,3V. Es gibt genau die eine 5V Stb Leitung und je nach UEFI/Jumper Setting liegen die dann noch an USB ganz gut erreichbar an (auch am entsprechenden Pfostenstecker intern).


----------



## J4CK3R (1. Juli 2020)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort
Logisch, der interne USB führt ja auch Strom, ist mir komplett entgangen.
Der TPM Header hat tatsächlich einen 3v Standby pin, ich nehme an, dort werden vom Mainboard die 5v zu 3v heruntergebrochen.

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe
Robin


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2020)

Ist halt die Frage ob der TPM Header wirklich auch im S5(Soft-Off) noch 3V liefert oder nur in den nicht ganz so tiefen Schlafzuständen. Was ich auf die schnelle finde spricht nur von Aktivität des TPM im "modern/connected Standby" was nichtmal S1 ist.


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2020)

Was neues  von der Testfront.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xxaKpHrfT9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (24. August 2020)

Hallo Leute, ich bäuchte mal eine kurze Einschätzung.
Ich überlege mir eine MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X zu holen und bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das Netzteil ausreicht.
Momentan ist ein 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 10 verbaut. 
Laut div. Kalkulatoren im Internet sollte es knapp ausreichen, aber die Info bei Mindfactory besagt, dass mindestens ein 750W Netzteil benötigt wird.
Alternativ könnte ich noch zusätzlich vom 1600X auf einen 3700X wechseln. Ich hätte dadurch nochmals deutlich mehr Power bei weniger Verbrauch, wodurch mehr für die GPU da wäre.


----------



## _Berge_ (24. August 2020)

Das Pure Power 10 mit 500W reicht aus

Upgraden und wenn es am Ende doch nicht laufen sollte, wovon ich nicht ausgehe, dann kannst du immernoch tauschen

Diese Hersteller Watt Angaben beziehen sich 1. auf das Gesamtsystem und 2. auf China Crap Netzteile


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2020)

Der Rechner braucht mit der neuen Grafikkarte vielleicht 330-350 Watt. Das ist für das Netzteil kein Problem.
Und vergiss die Angaben von Watt auf Kartons.


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2020)

Das BeQuiet Dark Power P12 ist im Anflug.
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 12 kommt mit volldigitalem Design und neuer Optik


----------



## EyRaptor (26. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das BeQuiet Dark Power P12 ist im Anflug.
> be quiet! Dark Power Pro 12 kommt mit volldigitalem Design und neuer Optik



Das sieht ja schon nice aus.
Aber schade dass das Netzteil keine Echtzeitüberwachung der einzelnen Rails hat.


Was ist das hier eigentlich für ein Netzteil? Bin ich letztens drüber gestolpert.
Seasonic S12III 500W ATX ab &euro;' '43,69 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Was ist das hier eigentlich für ein Netzteil? Bin ich letztens drüber gestolpert.
> Seasonic S12III 500W ATX ab €'*'43,69 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Das ist Crap. Gruppe reguliert, keine brauchbaren Schutzschaltungen. Ist auch nur ein Seasonic Aufkleber drauf. Gefertigt wird es von RSY.


----------



## Olstyle (26. August 2020)

Ein S12-500 hatte ich um 2006 rum. Bei II und III scheint man seitdem allenfalls noch an Bauteilen gespart aber nichts modernisiert zu haben. Auch wenn ich kein Freund von "du brauchst sofort ein neues NT" bin, DAS ist dann doch etwas alt.

Ein neues Schweißgerät Netzteil gibt es auch von Silverstone:
Silverstone Intros DA1650 High-Wattage Modular PSU | TechPowerUp


----------



## poiu (26. August 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Was ist das hier eigentlich für ein Netzteil? Bin ich letztens drüber gestolpert.
> Seasonic S12III 500W ATX ab &euro;'*'43,69 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Das ist im Endeffekt ein Netzteil für Großabnehmer, die immer S12 verbaut haben und weiterhin S12 verbauen wollen 
und ja solche Firmen bhzw einkäufer gibt es wirklich, das hab ich schon von vileen fronten gehört, da kannste du dehnen sagen " das ist aber besser, der Nachfolger usw" nein die wollen das "Was der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht "


----------



## EyRaptor (26. August 2020)

Ah ok danke für die Rückmeldung .
Sowas hatte ich schon fast befürchtet, als ich auf der Seasonic Seite des Netzteils nichts 
von over-current und over-temp. protection gelesen hab.

Hab dann ein 400W Pure Power 11 verbaut.
Kostet ja nicht viel mehr, ist gut und reicht auch dicke für das System.


----------



## Harley1977 (9. September 2020)

Hi zusammen,
ich habe in meinem PC (R5 3600, RTX2080S, Costum WaKü) eine beQuiet Straight Power E9 mit 480W drin. Sollte ich das langsam mal ersetzen? Lohnt sich das E11 750 Platinum oder lohnt sich der Aufpreis zu Gold nicht?

Gruß Harley


----------



## Threshold (9. September 2020)

Solange du nichts veränderst, kannst du das Netzteil drin lassen.


----------



## Harley1977 (10. September 2020)

Wenn ich mir eine 3080 zulegen sollte, dann sollte ich nochmals drüber nachdenken?


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2020)

Bei einer neuen Grafikkarte solltest du auch das Netzteil ersetzen.


----------



## Harley1977 (11. September 2020)

Und lohnt sich der Aufpreis beim Straight Power vom Gold auf Platin?


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2020)

Harley1977 schrieb:


> Und lohnt sich der Aufpreis beim Straight Power vom Gold auf Platin?



Lohnt nicht wirklich.
Ich würde es mal so sagen.
Willst du ein Top Produkt, nimm das E11 mit 850 Watt in Platin.
Willst du eher sparen, nimm das E11 mit 750 Watt in Gold.


----------



## EyRaptor (22. September 2020)

Welche SFX(L) Netzteile mit ca. 600W+ würdet ihr bei einem Fokus auf eine möglichst geringe Lautstärke vorschlagen?


----------



## Larsson92 (23. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe aktuell das Straight Power 11, 550W Gold verbaut.
Im alten Rechner hatte ich das Straight Power 10, 500W CM verbaut.

Wenn ich Spiele oder Benchmarks starte, dann höre öfter mal "Tick, Klick, Klack"-Geräusche oder ein Art "Summen/Surren".
Ist das irgendwie bedenklich und lässt auf Probleme beim Netzteil schließen? Ich konnte schon feststellen, dass das nur bei Lastspitzen oder allgemein hoher Last passiert. Ich kann es halt nicht einschätzen, was das zu sagen hat...


----------



## WhoRainZone (23. September 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Spiele oder Benchmarks starte, dann höre öfter mal "Tick, Klick, Klack"-Geräusche oder ein Art "Summen/Surren".
> Ist das irgendwie bedenklich und lässt auf Probleme beim Netzteil schließen? Ich konnte schon feststellen, dass das nur bei Lastspitzen oder allgemein hoher Last passiert. Ich kann es halt nicht einschätzen, was das zu sagen hat...


Hört sich nach Spulenfiepen der Graka an. An sich nichts schlimmes, nur etwas nervig. Mit einem neuen Netzteil kann das weggehen, muss aber nicht.
Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du denn verbaut?


----------



## Larsson92 (23. September 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Hört sich nach Spulenfiepen der Graka an. An sich nichts schlimmes, nur etwas nervig. Mit einem neuen Netzteil kann das weggehen, muss aber nicht.
> Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du denn verbaut?


Das dachte ich auch, aber ich kann die Töne eindeutig dem Netzteil zuordnen. Ich habe die Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 5700 XT SE.


----------



## WhoRainZone (23. September 2020)

Sicher eindeutig?
Da hört man leicht mal falsch, weil ja beides relativ nahe beieinander liegt.
Ging mir auch schon so...

Aber ansonsten würde ich sagen, solange alles stabil läuft keine Sorge... die BQ PSUs schalten normalerweise ab, bevor was passiert


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Das dachte ich auch, aber ich kann die Töne eindeutig dem Netzteil zuordnen. Ich habe die Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 5700 XT SE.



Kann auch sein, dass die Grafikkarte eine Resonanz erzeugt. Schwer zu sagen.


----------



## Larsson92 (23. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kann auch sein, dass die Grafikkarte eine Resonanz erzeugt. Schwer zu sagen.


Meinst du, dass die Schwingungen durch die GPU weitergegeben werden?
Ich habe nämlich seit einigen Wochen meine GPU vertikal montiert mit einem Riser Kit. Das hat zumindest nichts an den Geräuschen geändert.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2020)

die Grafikkarte erzeugt durch ihre Lastwechsel eine Resonanz im Netzteil und das hörst du dann.
Wie gesagt, schwer zu sagen aber kann vorkommen.
Kann sein, dass ein anderes Netzteil da anders mit umgeht. Das musst du ausprobieren.


----------



## Larsson92 (23. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> die Grafikkarte erzeugt durch ihre Lastwechsel eine Resonanz im Netzteil und das hörst du dann.
> Wie gesagt, schwer zu sagen aber kann vorkommen.
> Kann sein, dass ein anderes Netzteil da anders mit umgeht. Das musst du ausprobieren.


Danke für die Klärung. Bei Lastwechsel ist es definitiv hörbar. Beispielsweise, wenn man aus einem Spiel in das Menü wechselt. Es ist nur leicht störend, mir ging es eher darum, ob dies zu Schäden führen kann.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2020)

Nein. Schäden gibt es nicht.


----------



## warawarawiiu (23. September 2020)

1000 Watt Corsair HXi Series HX1000i Modular 80+ Platinum - Netzteile ab 1000W | Mindfactory.de
					

Netzteile ATX von Corsair | 1000 Watt Corsair HXi Series HX1000i Modular 80+ Platinum :: über 1.240 verkauft :: 25 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de
				




taugt das was?
ich wollte eines mit mindestens 1000w (RTx3090) und das war eines der wenigen die heute morgen noch lieferbar waren bei Bestellung.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2020)

Das ist schon gut, aber ich würde was drauf legen und Titanium nehmen.
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/seasonic+prime+tx+1000w+pc+netzteil+629639?nbbct=4001_geizhals


----------



## GeForce-Lover (23. September 2020)

Ja aber müssen es unbedingt 1kW sein? Ich hab momentan ne 2080Ti samt Threadripper mit der 750W-Variante vom Prime TX am laufen, und ein Upgrade auf ne 3090 sollte das eigentlich noch recht problemfrei wegstecken, ohne dass es in die Überlast kommt. 
Sollten da nicht also 750, max. 850W reichen?


----------



## warawarawiiu (24. September 2020)

Hallo,

danke threshold.
 Da das was ich jetzt ausgewählt habe okay ist, würde ich das gerne so lassen, damit ich nicht wieder stornieren muss  
Auch wenn’s was besseres gibt^^ aber es reicht mir schon zu wissen dass ich keinen Müll gekauft habe - hätte ja gerne wieder wie bisher auf gequiekt gesetzt, aber die waren einfach vergriffen.

geforce-Lover
ich habe gelesen dass die 3090 wohl sehr viel ziehen soll und da ich lieber ein paar Watt mehr habe als Reserve habe ich diesmal zu 1000w gegriffen.....wenn weniger gebraucht werden, auch gut - Stromverbrauch und Effizienz sind mir nicht ganz so wichtig, da mein pc in der Woche höchsten 8h fürs Gaming herhält (Vr und Gamepass) und höchstens 1h pro Woche für Arbeit.......da stört mich beim pc Gaming auch nicht, dass deutschland weltweit die höchsten Strompreise hat^^


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2020)

Die Aufklärung warum genau PCGH schon bei den 3080 (OC-)Tests zwei Seasonic Titanium Netzteile mit 750W+ ausgegangen sind fehlt leider nach wie vor. Fakt ist aber dass es passiert ist.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Da das was ich jetzt ausgewählt habe okay ist, würde ich das gerne so lassen, damit ich nicht wieder stornieren muss



Stornieren musst du nichts.
Corsair ist halt immer recht teuer.
Für den Preis hätte ich mir das Enermax gekauft. Das ist noch mal besser und bietet Titanium.








						Enermax MaxTytan 1050W ATX 2.4 | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Enermax MaxTytan 1050W ATX 2.4 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfter: 139mm, semi-passiv • Kabelmanagement: vollmodular • Anschlüsse: 1x 20/24-Pin, 1x 8-Pin EPS12V, 1x… ✔ Netzteile ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## gnagga (25. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen.
ich würde mich über Empfehlungen zu einem möglichst leisen Netzteil freuen, bin sehr sensibel was Lärm angeht.
Erstmal für einen Ryzen 3600 und ner 1080, jedoch wäre es evtl sinnvoll direkt im Hinblick auf Aufrüstung höher zu dimensionieren. Gebrauchte lassen sich ja auch nicht wirklich gut verkaufen...
Momentan hab ich da ein (sehr lautes) 80+Gold Inwin mit 650W drin, und in Spielen selten mehr als 250W Verbrauch gemessen. Kommt das hin oder verfälscht mein Messgerät evtl?


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2020)

Was willst du denn ausgeben?


----------



## Olstyle (25. September 2020)

gnagga schrieb:


> , und in Spielen selten mehr als 250W Verbrauch gemessen. Kommt das hin oder verfälscht mein Messgerät evtl?


Addierte TDP CPU+GPU von dem Setup ergeben 245W. Da ist die Summe durchaus möglich.


----------



## gnagga (25. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was willst du denn ausgeben?


Also modular sollte es schon sein. Habe gesehen, dass es von seasonic fanless für 200€ gibt, das ist mir dann aber doch zu viel Geld. Ein gutes halt, wo der Lüfter am besten im idle aus ist. 

Evtl wichtig für Temperatur/Lärmentwicklung: Mein case ist ein beqiet purebase 500 mit 2x silentwings 140 vorne, 1x hinten und 1x 120 oben. CPU wird vom Dark Rock pro 4 gekühlt, GPU von rajintek Morpheus mit 2x 120 silentwings Highspeed.


----------



## Olstyle (26. September 2020)

Wenn dein ganzer restlicher PC Lüfter laufen hat dann darf es auch der im NT.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2020)

gnagga schrieb:


> Also modular sollte es schon sein. Habe gesehen, dass es von seasonic fanless für 200€ gibt, das ist mir dann aber doch zu viel Geld. Ein gutes halt, wo der Lüfter am besten im idle aus ist.



Dann nimm das Focus GX.
Du musst aber ein  paar Tage warten, bis es verfügbar ist. Netzteile sind aktuell schwer zu bekommen.








						Seasonic Focus GX 750W ATX 2.4 ab € 129,19 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Seasonic Focus GX 750W ATX 2.4 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfter: 120mm, semi-passiv • Kabelmanagement: vollmodular • Anschlüsse: 1x 20/24-Pin, 2x 4/8-Pin ATX12V, … ✔ Netzteile ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## gnagga (26. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann nimm das Focus GX.
> Du musst aber ein  paar Tage warten, bis es verfügbar ist. Netzteile sind aktuell schwer zu bekommen.
> 
> 
> ...


die 750W Version?? Puffer für Upgrades zu haben wäre schon gut, aber soviel wenn meine jetzige Hardware 250W Spitze verbraucht?


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2020)

Ich weiß ja nicht, was du später noch so alles verbauen willst.
Du kannst natürlich auch die 550er Version nehmen. Allerdings werden die Focus ab 80% Last hörbar. Daher auch die stärkere Version.








						Seasonic Focus GX 550W ATX 2.4 ab € 88,29 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Seasonic Focus GX 550W ATX 2.4 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfter: 120mm, semi-passiv • Kabelmanagement: vollmodular • Anschlüsse: 1x 20/24-Pin, 2x 4/8-Pin ATX12V, … ✔ Netzteile ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Wenn du es durchweg lese willst.








						be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4 ab € 88,39 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfter: 135mm, 1500rpm • Lautstärke: 9-17.20dB(A) (Hersteller), 13.54dB(A) (Cybenetics, 115V), 13.27dB(A)… ✔ Netzteile ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## Olstyle (26. September 2020)

gnagga schrieb:


> die 750W Version?? Puffer für Upgrades zu haben wäre schon gut, aber soviel wenn meine jetzige Hardware 250W Spitze verbraucht?


Wir befinden uns in der Post-RTX3080 Ära. 
Für die Mid-Range Chip Klasse (also auch die 1080) sollte es auch mit 550 gehen.


----------



## gnagga (26. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, was du später noch so alles verbauen willst.
> Du kannst natürlich auch die 550er Version nehmen. Allerdings werden die Focus ab 80% Last hörbar. Daher auch die stärkere Version.
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, habe mal das 650er Seasonic bestellt, hoffe mit meinen 250W Verbrauch im passiven Bereich zu bleiben.


----------



## NuVirus (8. Oktober 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Aufklärung warum genau PCGH schon bei den 3080 (OC-)Tests zwei Seasonic Titanium Netzteile mit 750W+ ausgegangen sind fehlt leider nach wie vor. Fakt ist aber dass es passiert ist.



ist da inzwischen eigl was bekannt geworden, atm läuft meine TUF 3080 am E11 550W.


----------



## Rolk (8. Oktober 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> ist da inzwischen eigl was bekannt geworden, atm läuft meine TUF 3080 am E11 550W.



Schutzschaltungen die schlecht auf die hohen/langen Spannungsspitzen reagiert haben. Genaueres von den Profis.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Oktober 2020)

Schlecht ist vielleicht das falsche Wort, aber halt sehr empfindlich. Am Ende war es wieder Seasonic die afaik auch mit der Vega64 schon das ein oder andere Mal abgeschaltet hatten.
Ist halt auch ein Nebeneffekt wenn man versucht gigantische SingleRails noch zuverlässig abzusichern.
Echte Details stehen leider im Heft/Plus-Artikel auch nicht.


----------



## NuVirus (8. Oktober 2020)

Ja hatte so etwas im Hinterkopf, konnte man die nicht ersetzen  lassen oä?

Aber so lange mein Be Quiet keine Probleme macht  umso besser, auch wenn es ohne Optimierung wohl gut ausgelastet  ist aber gut hatte für das e11 550w auch nur 77€ gezahlt da hatte ich nicht lang überlegt als mein pcie 8 pin am e10 angebrannt war (bilder vor 3 jahren ca im Thread hier)
Be Quiet hatte mir dann nen doppel pcie kabel für das e10 500w geschickt


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Be Quiet hatte mir dann nen doppel pcie kabel für das e10 500w geschickt



Wieso haben die das denn gemacht?


----------



## NuVirus (8. Oktober 2020)

hatten angeblich kein anderes auf Lager...
Hatte mich bisher nur getraut mal einen Anschluss davon an ner alten Graka zu testen, lief auch aber dann nicht mehr aber die Karte hat wohl nen Hau weg ging auch bei nem Kumpel nicht (290x)


----------



## NuVirus (9. Oktober 2020)

So ich hab den Verdacht mein E11 550W stößt doch an ne Grenze mit der 3080, wenn ich in Tomb Raider alles auf max stelle und WQHD oder 4k beim Benchmark (wahrscheinlich auch Ingame normal) nutze ist er mir selbst bei Stock ohne mehr PT der Rechner restartet - umso häufiger mit OC und mehr Power Target ca. 350W dann.
Wenn ich im UV Profil mit 0,875 oder 0,85V zu hoch takte stürzt das Game einfach nur ab aber kein Restart.
Es gibt keinen Bluescreen Rechner fährt einfach wieder hoch (Ereignisanzeige Kernel Power Fehler 41)

Netzteil ohne UV zu schwach oder kann das auch was anderes sein?


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2020)

Ja, das ist nicht nur zu 99,9% sondern zu 100% das Netzteil.
Hast ja quasi schon alle Versuche gemacht um andere Komponenten auszuschließen.


----------



## NuVirus (9. Oktober 2020)

OK Mal schauen ob mir mein Kumpel Mal sein E11 650w leiht hat zufällig das gleiche
Nen E10 500W wird es wohl nicht besser machen

Werde vll trotzdem mal schauen ob es nur in Tomb Raider auftritt


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe mal eine Frage: warum gibt es keine Netzteile von denen man die Temperaturen auslesen kann?
Für fast jede andere HW-Komponente gibt es Sensoren die man auslesen kann.
Warum nicht dafür?


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2020)

Corsair hatte sowas. Es gibt halt keine standartisierte Kommunikationsschnittstelle zwischen System und NT.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Warum nicht dafür?



Wozu?
Ändern kannst du an der Temperatur eh nichts.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wozu?
> Ändern kannst du an der Temperatur eh nichts.


Ändern nicht. Ich fände es trotzdem interessant auch diese Temperaturen zu wissen.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2020)

Ich würde gerne die Vram Temperatur von Nvidia Karten wissen. Geht aber nicht.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne die Vram Temperatur von Nvidia Karten wissen. Geht aber nicht.


Naja, man hat aber wenigstens die GPU Temp.


----------



## EyRaptor (13. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, man hat aber wenigstens die GPU Temp.


Auch nicht wirklich.
Die wichtigere Hotspot Temp fehlt ja auch.


----------



## paysen (23. Oktober 2020)

Passt zwar nicht wirklich zu Netzteilen, hat aber mit Strom zu tun 

Sind die 3Pin ARGB Stecker (abgesehen von dem einen Pin mehr) identisch mit den 4Pin RGB Steckern? 

Hintergrund: Ich will einen Splitter nutzen, bei Amazon sind die 4Pin aber deutlich häufiger und günstiger zu haben. Ich würde einfach einen Pin abkneifen und ihn als 3 Pin Splitter nutzen. Ist ja eigentlich nur das Kabel. Frage ist halt, ob die aufeinander passen, oder ob es unterschiedliche Abstände sind.


----------



## darren (28. Oktober 2020)

Guten morgen, 

bei einem SeaSonic Focus Gold 850w um 123€ kann man nicht viel falsch machen?
Oder wär das BeQuit Straight Power 11 850w um 146 mehr zum empfehlen?

Genützt soll es die nächsten Jahre (aktuelles System hielt 10 Jahre) in meinem Gaming PC mit einer 3080\vergleichbare AMD.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Oktober 2020)

Die Focus sind eher die günstige Seasonic Serie (sieht man auch am Gold, die wirklich guten sind bei Platin und Titanium). Halten wird es auch, aber das SP11 dürfte moderner sein ohne im Verhältnis zu GPU auffällig mehr zu kosten.


----------



## darren (28. Oktober 2020)

Ok Danke für die Info, was meinst du den noch mit moderner?


----------



## _Berge_ (28. Oktober 2020)

Das SP11 850w ist aus 2020









						be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 850W ATX 2.51 ab € 164,84 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 850W ATX 2.51 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfter: 135mm, 2600rpm • Lautstärke: 7.70-22dB(A) (Hersteller) • Kabelmanagement: vollmodular • Anschlüss… ✔ Netzteile ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Das Seasonic aus 2017, dementsprechend die Technik

Selbst empfinde ich das Straight Power auch als unhörbar und bei meinem Setup dümpelt es definitiv nicht im unteren Leistungsbereich herum


----------



## darren (28. Oktober 2020)

versteh was du meinst, zahlt sich dann beim Straight Power die Platinum Variante aus? 

die Gold? (https://www.mediamarkt.at/de/produc...ight-power-11-850w-atx-2-4-bn284-1672693.html) würde ich in Ö für 143€ bekommen und die Platinum um 170€


----------



## _Berge_ (28. Oktober 2020)

Selber habe ich auch "nur" die Gold Variante sehe da auch keinen weiteren Unterschied

Threshold könnte dazu sicher was sagen

meiner Meinung nach nehmen sie sich net viel


----------



## darren (28. Oktober 2020)

Danke für die Hilfe, dann wird es der Be Quit! Straight Power 11 Gold 850w sobald es mal verfügbar ist.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2020)

darren schrieb:


> sobald es mal verfügbar ist.


das ist das große Problem.


----------



## _Berge_ (28. Oktober 2020)

Lieferbar nur zu einem Preis ab 160€ da kannste gleich das Platinum nehmen

kann auch gut sein dass sie es auf EoL gesetzt haben wegen dem Platin Refresh


----------



## chill_eule (28. Oktober 2020)

@Threshold: Du als unser NT Experte hier, weißt du warum die "guten" Netzteile momentan so schlecht verfügbar sind?


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> @Threshold: Du als unser NT Experte hier, weißt du warum die "guten" Netzteile momentan so schlecht verfügbar sind?


Ich hab keine Ahnung.


----------



## chill_eule (28. Oktober 2020)

Schade


----------



## bynemesis (3. November 2020)

werde demnächst upgraden auf nen 12 Kerner (AMD 5000er Serie) und ne 6900XT als Graka.
Beim Netzteil bin ich mir unschlüssig, würde mich aber für folgende Serie entscheiden:
Seasonic Focus GX 750w.

Ich möchte nicht unter 600w gehen und auch soweit übertakten, wie es CPU/GPU zulassen. (RAM zudem sowieso).
Ist das Seasonic soweit i.O.? Oder muss ich bedenken haben wegen single Rail?


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2020)

Dann würde ich gleich 850 Watt nehmen.
Seasonic ist schon i.O.


----------



## Olstyle (4. November 2020)

Hab mir gerade Mal den letzten Plus Test an NTs zu Gemüte geführt:
Das Thermaltake Toughpower PF1 ist doch tatsächlich elektrisch 1A, produziert aber 3,5Sone bei normaler Last(70%). Wer soll sowas denn kaufen? 
Im selben Test bekommt Seasonic übrigens bereits Minuspunkte für 1,6 Sone bei absoluter Volllast...


----------



## Pu244 (6. November 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Thermaltake Toughpower PF1 ist doch tatsächlich elektrisch 1A, produziert aber 3,5Sone bei normaler Last(70%). Wer soll sowas denn kaufen?



Na die selben, für die auch die GeForce FX 5800 Ultra gemacht wurde "Gamer, die mit Kopfhörern zocken"  (offizielle aussage von Nvidia)

Freut mich wirklich, dass Thermaltake endlich etwas gutes produziert. Über die Lautstärke kann man zur Not hinwegsehen, über fehlende Schutzschaltungen nicht. Eventuell könnte 12VO dazu führen, dass es nurnoch brauchbare Netzteile gibt.


----------



## <Phoenix> (7. November 2020)

Folgende Situation:
ASUS ROG B550 F Gaming
AMD Ryzen 7 5800X
AMD Radeon 6800X
2x16gb RAM
Scythe Fuma 2
3 Gehäuselüfter
1x SSD
1x HDD

be quiet! Straight Power 11 CM​650 oder 750W?

Oder doch ein ganz anderes?


----------



## Olstyle (7. November 2020)

750W weil das preislich bei den sonstigen Bauteilen eh nicht mehr ins Gewicht fällt.


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2020)

Das 750er bietet die bessere Kabelausstattung.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (7. November 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> (...)
> Das Thermaltake Toughpower PF1 ist doch tatsächlich elektrisch 1A, (...)


Vorneweg, bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde das eigentliche Posting gut. Aber im Netzteilkontext davon zu sprechen, dass etwas 1A wäre, ist ja einfach mal der Hammer. 


Spoiler



So von wegen 1A = ein Ampere, statt erste Klasse wie im Sprichwort...


----------



## Olstyle (7. November 2020)

Für die 5V Stb stimmt das ja vielleicht auch


----------



## seba2711 (10. November 2020)

Guten Morgen,

Da nun endlich meine 3090 Strix OC da ist, geht es nun ans neue Netzteil.
Leider sind die Liefersituationen aktuell unter aller ... 

Mein ursprünglicher Plan war ein Seasonic TX mit 1000 Watt. Nur leider ist das seit längerer Zeit einfach nicht zu bekommen.

Nun frage ich mich, was soll ich denn sonst nehmen.

No-Name kommt gar nicht in Frage, Corsair mag ich nicht. 
BeQuiet hatte ich die letzten beiden, und war zumindest mit dem aktuellen das ich noch drin habe, sehr zufrieden (8 Jahre alt)

Mein System wenn alles mal verfügbar und geliefert ist:


ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero
AMD Ryzen 9 5950X
ASUS STRIX-RTX3090-O24G
2 SATA SSD
1 NVMe SSD
9 120MM Lüfter (vermutlich RGB)
1ne Pumpe
vll noch 1-2 RGB Streifen

Das ganze wird nicht bis ans Limit übertaktet. Lediglich im normalen Rahmen.

Ich denke unter 1000Watt sollte ich nicht gehen?
80-PLUS Titanium hätte ich auch gerne (der Rechner läuft doch schon sehr viel)


Wer hätte noch ne Idee, am liebsten eine Lieferbare?  (selbst das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 12 1200W finde ich aktuell nirgends lieferbar und das 1500er ist der absolute Overkill?!?)


Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2020)

Das enermax ist gerade bei Alternate lieferbar.


			https://www.alternate.de/Enermax/MaxTytan-1050W-PC-Netzteil/html/product/1384503?campaign=PC-Netzteil/Enermax/1384503


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (10. November 2020)

Ja, MaxTytan wäre und den aktuellen Umständen dann wirklich einen Blick wert. 
Ansonsten, wenn das Geld eh locker sitzt, dann greif halt dennoch zur 1500er-Version des DarkPowerPros. Die (bislang nicht wirklich breite) Datenbasis deutet ja darauf hin, dass es sich unterhalb von 1000W effizienztechnisch ohnehin am wohlsten fühlt. Von daher...


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2020)

das Dark Power kostet halt und das Enermax hat die gleiche technische Basis wie das P12.


----------



## seba2711 (10. November 2020)

Hab jetzt doch nen Dark Power 1200er gefunden  Das ist es geworden, mal schauen ob der Shop seine 48h Lieferzeit einhält 

Ich freu mir!


----------



## sahak2010 (29. November 2020)

Gelddruckmaschine 80 Plus - Preistreiber für Netzteile? Was ein oft nutzloses Label wirklich kostet  



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=39UpTtbCH1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pu244 (30. November 2020)

Ich sehe es völlig anders. 80 Plus ist es zu verdanken, dass die Effizienz von einem Nischenthema, das nur sehr wenige interessiert hat, zum dominanten Merkmal für Qualität wurde. Somit wurde ein Wettlauf um die beste Effizienz ausgelöst. Ohne 80 Plus dürften wir uns heute noch mit Netzteilen herumärgern, die nur 80, 70 oder gar 60% Effizienz hätten, so ist alles unter 90% Effizienz (im 230V Netz) fast schon unverkäuflich, da wären Unsummen zum Fenster herausgeheizt worden.

Ich würde das ganze auch in die Reihe der verpassten Gelegenheiten einordnen. Quelle hätte Amazon fertig machen können, wenn sie die Zeichen der Zeit früher erkannt hätten, haben sie aber nicht. Der Hotel und Gaststättenverband hätte auch Lieferando zuvorkommen können, ist er aber nicht, so zahlen die Restaurants 15% Provision für ihre Lieferdienste. Die Netzteilindustrie hätte sich da auch einen Qualitätsstandard überlegen können, haben sie aber nicht. Jetzt müssen sie also blechen.

Die Summen sind für eine Zertifizierung normal, jeder, der ein Labor nach ISO Schlagmichtot zertifizieren läßt, weiß ein Lied davon zu singen. Blu Rays haben z.B. Fixkosten von ca. 9000€, bevor die erste Scheibe überhaupt in Produktion geht (das ist der Grund, warum sich DVDs, in einigen Sparten, immer noch halten können).


----------



## Homerclon (30. November 2020)

80 Plus hat etwas gutes angestoßen, das ist Tatsache. Das sie die Preise anheben ..., gefällt sicherlich nicht jedem.

Das eigentliche Problem ist jedoch, das Netzteile mit 80+Siegel auf den Markt kommen können, die gar nicht getestet wurden. Siehe:


			
				igorslab.de schrieb:
			
		

> Darüber hinaus verwendet der OEM-Kunde nur das Label der Plattform für sein eigenes, meist noch individualisiertes Produkt (“re-brand”). Diese zertifizierten Modelle werden jedoch NICHT noch einmal mit allen erfolgten Modifikationen getestet, sondern bekommen das Label quasi für die Gene der bereits getesteten Plattform. So können im Nachhinein auch andere Komponenten oder Kabel verbaut werden, die die Effizienz deutlich drücken können, aber eben auch deutlich günstiger sind. Ob das final gekaufte und umgelabelte OEM-Produkt dann überhaupt noch die Norm erfüllt, spielt hier gar keine Rolle mehr und es interessiert 80 Plus auch nicht. Hauptsache, die Gebühren werden pünktlich und vorab überwiesen.


Kompletter Text - auch wer es lieber lesen als hören will.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (30. November 2020)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Ich sehe es völlig anders. 80 Plus ist es zu verdanken, dass die Effizienz von einem Nischenthema, das nur sehr wenige interessiert hat, zum dominanten Merkmal für Qualität wurde. Somit wurde ein Wettlauf um die beste Effizienz ausgelöst. Ohne 80 Plus dürften wir uns heute noch mit Netzteilen herumärgern, die nur 80, 70 oder gar 60% Effizienz hätten, so ist alles unter 90% Effizienz (im 230V Netz) fast schon unverkäuflich, da wären Unsummen zum Fenster herausgeheizt worden.
> 
> Ich würde das ganze auch in die Reihe der verpassten Gelegenheiten einordnen. Quelle hätte Amazon fertig machen können, wenn sie die Zeichen der Zeit früher erkannt hätten, haben sie aber nicht. Der Hotel und Gaststättenverband hätte auch Lieferando zuvorkommen können, ist er aber nicht, so zahlen die Restaurants 15% Provision für ihre Lieferdienste. Die Netzteilindustrie hätte sich da auch einen Qualitätsstandard überlegen können, haben sie aber nicht. Jetzt müssen sie also blechen.
> 
> Die Summen sind für eine Zertifizierung normal, jeder, der ein Labor nach ISO Schlagmichtot zertifizieren läßt, weiß ein Lied davon zu singen. Blu Rays haben z.B. Fixkosten von ca. 9000€, bevor die erste Scheibe überhaupt in Produktion geht (das ist der Grund, warum sich DVDs, in einigen Sparten, immer noch halten können).


Mittlerweile hat sich die 80Plus-Orga aber halt von einem vorantreibenden Element zu einem zurückhaltenden Element entwickelt: Dass nach wie vor kein besseres Label als Titanium spezifiziert ist, ist eine Schande. 

Gemein gesagt haben die im letzten Jahrzehnt in erster Linie wahlweise Däumchen gedreht oder sich ins Fäustchen gelacht.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2020)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Dass nach wie vor kein besseres Label als Titanium spezifiziert ist, ist eine Schande.


Das musst du technisch zu einem akzeptablen Preis auch erst mal hinbekommen.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (30. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das musst du technisch zu einem akzeptablen Preis auch erst mal hinbekommen.


Achtung, leicht trollig wirkende (aber im Kern dennoch ernst gemeinte) Antwort: 
Dem Zertifikat vernünftige Zahlen zu verpassen wird wenig kosten und technisch nicht anspruchsvoll sein...


----------



## Pu244 (30. November 2020)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Dem Zertifikat vernünftige Zahlen zu verpassen wird wenig kosten und technisch nicht anspruchsvoll sein...



Naja, ich würde sagen, dass das doch ein großes Problem darstellt, da die Luft extrem dünn geworden ist. Wir reden hier von 96% Spitzeneffizienz im 230V Netz, die gefordert wird. Schon bei Platinum zu Titanium war der Unterschied mit 94% zu 96% recht gering. Wenn es einigermaßen zu schaffen sein soll, dann müßte der neue Standard 96,5% fordern, schon 97% wären derzeit wohl ein sehr großes Problem. Für ein halbes Prozent einen neuen Standard aufzumachen ist irgendwie übertrieben. Eventuell ergibt es Sinn, wenn die 98% technisch möglich sein sollten.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (1. Dezember 2020)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde sagen, dass das doch ein großes Problem darstellt, da die Luft extrem dünn geworden ist. Wir reden hier von 96% Spitzeneffizienz im 230V Netz, die gefordert wird. Schon bei Platinum zu Titanium war der Unterschied mit 94% zu 96% recht gering. Wenn es einigermaßen zu schaffen sein soll, dann müßte der neue Standard 96,5% fordern, schon 97% wären derzeit wohl ein sehr großes Problem. Für ein halbes Prozent einen neuen Standard aufzumachen ist irgendwie übertrieben. Eventuell ergibt es Sinn, wenn die 98% technisch möglich sein sollten.


Jenseits der Spitzeneffizienz gibt es ja noch weitere Werte.
Einfach mal ein Beispielsvorschlag:

Standard10%20%50%100%Titanium 230V90949694Adamantium 230V949596,595Diamantium 230V96979796...............Unoptanium 230V99999999
Bestenfalls begeben sich die Hersteller auf eine Reise und sie führt zum Ziel... 
...schlimmstenfalls wird Unoptanium dem Namen treu bleiben. 
Immer noch besser, als wenn sie sich auf keine Reise begeben!


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2020)

Das Dilemma ist halt, dass es extrem teuer wird immer effizienter zu werden.
Ist wie bei der Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Auf 90% zu kommen geht gut. Das letzte Prozent ist echt hässlich.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (1. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Dilemma ist halt, dass es extrem teuer wird immer effizienter zu werden.
> Ist wie bei der Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Auf 90% zu kommen geht gut. Das letzte Prozent ist echt hässlich.


Gerade auch weil es vielen nicht einmal im Ansatz klar ist, dass 90% vs 80%, 95% vs 90% und 98% vs. 96% Effizienz jeweils einen ähnlichen Fortschritt darstellen, ist es in meinen Augen so wichtig, auch auf Labels zu setzen.

Für diejenigen, denen der Hintergrund nicht klar ist: Jedes mal halbiert sich die entstehende Verlustleistung.  Einfachstes Rechenbeispiel ist: Du pumpst 100W in ein Netzteil. Bei einem 80%-Netzteil (Vereinfachung! Wie man oben in der Tabelle sieht, haben Netzteile bei unterschiedlichen Auslastungen unterschiedliche Effizienzen) gehen 80W an das System, 20W werden zu Wärme. Bei einem 90%-Netzteil gehen 90W ans System und nur noch 10W werden zu Wärme. 95% → 95W System, 5W Wärme.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Dezember 2020)

Messungen bei 5% könnte man z.B. noch dazu nehmen. Bei 850W sind das immernoch 42,5W und damit ein durchaus realistisches Idle Szenario.


----------



## Pu244 (1. Dezember 2020)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Jenseits der Spitzeneffizienz gibt es ja noch weitere Werte.
> Einfach mal ein Beispielsvorschlag:
> 
> Standard10%20%50%100%Titanium 230V90949694Adamantium 230V949596,595Diamantium 230V96979796...............Unoptanium 230V99999999
> ...



Die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich momentan sehe, wäre es mehrere Netzteile zu verbauen, die sich individuell abschalten ließen und so immer am optimalen Punkt arbeiten. Da wir hier immer noch über Netzteile für Endverbraucher und nicht Machbarkeitsdemonstrationen sprechen, dürfte das unpraktikabel sein. Eventuell wenn man auf 48V hochgeht und die Netzspannung auf 550V erhöht. Ersteres wird wohl noch lange dauern, letzteres nicht zu unseren Lebzeiten geschehen.


----------



## poiu (8. Dezember 2020)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Ich sehe es völlig anders. 80 Plus ist es zu verdanken, dass die Effizienz von einem Nischenthema, das nur sehr wenige interessiert hat, zum dominanten Merkmal für Qualität wurde. Somit wurde ein Wettlauf um die beste Effizienz ausgelöst. Ohne 80 Plus dürften wir uns heute noch mit Netzteilen herumärgern, die nur 80, 70 oder gar 60% Effizienz hätten, so ist alles unter 90% Effizienz (im 230V Netz) fast schon unverkäuflich, da wären Unsummen zum Fenster herausgeheizt worden.
> 
> Ich würde das ganze auch in die Reihe der verpassten Gelegenheiten einordnen. Quelle hätte Amazon fertig machen können, wenn sie die Zeichen der Zeit früher erkannt hätten, haben sie aber nicht. Der Hotel und Gaststättenverband hätte auch Lieferando zuvorkommen können, ist er aber nicht, so zahlen die Restaurants 15% Provision für ihre Lieferdienste. Die Netzteilindustrie hätte sich da auch einen Qualitätsstandard überlegen können, haben sie aber nicht. Jetzt müssen sie also blechen.
> 
> Die Summen sind für eine Zertifizierung normal, jeder, der ein Labor nach ISO Schlagmichtot zertifizieren läßt, weiß ein Lied davon zu singen. Blu Rays haben z.B. Fixkosten von ca. 9000€, bevor die erste Scheibe überhaupt in Produktion geht (das ist der Grund, warum sich DVDs, in einigen Sparten, immer noch halten können).


Dito, dank 80Plus ist das Netzteil in Fokus gerückt, es hat sich nunmal durchgesetzt, auch wenn es Schwächen hat. 

Übrigens wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hat ursprünglich die Intention für die Zertifizierung nicht die IT Branche oder Netzteilhersteller gebracht, sondern die Stromnetzbetreiber, die sollen urspürnglich sogar dafür 80+ Geld bezahlt haben. Wichtig war auch nicht so die Effizienz sondern die PFC, denn die Blindleistung belastet die Netze. 

Das Argument das Zertifizierung kostet ist eigentlich keines, es gibt deutlich teurer Zertifizierungen, die paar Tausend Euro sind peanuts bei weltweit tausenden von verkauften Netzteilen.


----------



## poiu (18. Dezember 2020)

Einer schon mal 3V auf der 5V Leitung gehabt xD



			https://img.tweakpc.de/images/2020/12/18/3v-auf-5Vpfeil.jpg
		






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Dezember 2020)

Aber die 3,3V stehe noch . Also nicht Gruppe sondern den 5V DC/DC Wandler separat abgeschossen? Naja, zumindest besser als wenn bei Überlast die 12V durchschlagen.


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2020)

poiu schrieb:


> Einer schon mal 3V auf der 5V Leitung gehabt xD


Du hast halt immer die besten Netzteile.


----------



## poiu (18. Dezember 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Aber die 3,3V stehe noch . Also nicht Gruppe sondern den 5V DC/DC Wandler separat abgeschossen? Naja, zumindest besser als wenn bei Überlast die 12V durchschlagen.


Obere Reiche sind die oberen Beschriftungen und Unten hast du die untere reihe

@Threshold so sieht das aus wenn das NT keine OCP hat xD übrigens schaut mal auf die Restwelligkeit im Oszi 50mV sind erlaubt^^


----------



## Olstyle (18. Dezember 2020)

Sag ich doch, 3,3V stehen noch (bei 3.25V).


----------



## poiu (18. Dezember 2020)

Ach so meisnt du das ok, missverstanden, ja das ist OCP Test da jede Rail einzeln belastet wird

SOlange ich weiß hat das kein DCtoDC sondern nur so ein Mix, wohl ähnlich wie die alten Pure Power 9


----------



## Scrati (18. Dezember 2020)

Moin zusammen,

kurze Frage:

Ryzen 3700X + MSI Gaming X Trio RTX 3080

Reicht mein Netzteil (be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W) Oder doch lieber neu kaufen?


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2020)

Einfach ausprobieren. Wenn es nicht reicht, schaltet das Netzteil ab.
Hmm -- die Trio hat doch 3x 8 Pin, oder?
Dann brauchst du eh ein neues Netzteil, deins hat nur 2x 8 Pin.


----------



## Scrati (18. Dezember 2020)

Kannst du mir (ein verfügbares) empfehlen?


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2020)

Scrati schrieb:


> Kannst du mir (ein verfügbares) empfehlen?


Das Asus ist ein Seasonic Focus GX. Greif zu, bevor es weg ist.





						ASUS ROG Strix 750G 80 PLUS Gold Netzteil, modular - 750 Watt
					

Schwarzes ATX-Netzteil von ASUS, 750 W Nennleistung, mit 80 PLUS Gold-Zertifizierung, ROG-Design, 2x 4+4-Pin / 4x 6+2-Pin / 8x SATA / 3x 4-Pol-Molex, modulares Kabelmanagement, 135-mm-Lüfter mit Semipassiv-Modus




					www.caseking.de


----------



## Scrati (18. Dezember 2020)

Moin, ok Danke. Ist bestellt. Dann wird der Tausch doch teurer als gedacht


----------



## Scrati (21. Dezember 2020)

@Threshold :
Moin, Das Netzteil ist angekommen. Ausgepackt und enttäuscht geschaut: es sind nur zwei pcie 6+2 pin kabel dabei. Aber jeweils mit zwei Anschlüssen, Jetzt zwei Fragen:

A) Wie schließe ich das am besten an? Ich hatte irgendwo Bilder hier gesehen. Finde die aber gerade nicht mehr. Wichtig war wohl vor allem, dass die Kabel an unterschiedliche rails kommen. Auf dem Netzteil kann man CPU/VGA/PCIe Kabel aus vier Anschlüssen wählen....eine Beschreibung technischer Art, finde ich aber leider nicht.

B) Wo kann ich denn so ein Kabel kaufen? Ich find im Netz gerade nix.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2020)

Du hast das Asus?
Spielt keine Rolle, da es single Rail ist.


----------



## Scrati (21. Dezember 2020)

Ja, genau das Asus 750G. Ok. Danke. D.h. Einfach ran und ein Kabel bedient dann zwei Anschlüsse an der GraKa?


----------



## Vizkaze (21. Dezember 2020)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Netzteilen.

Ich habe zur Zeit ein BeQuiet! Straight Power 11 (550 Watt Gold) im System. Da ich etwas aufrüste, frage ich mich ob es noch ausreicht. Das System wird wie folgt aussehen:

i7-10700k (stock) - TDP 125 Watt
RTX 3070 Zotac Twin Edge OC (aber nur ganz leichtes OC) - TDP 243 Watt
16GB RAM (standard mit 3000 MHZ)
Asus Mainboard (auch nur Standard)
4 Gehäuse Lüfter sind mit dran
und 1x Samsung EVO 970 (500GB)

Vorher lief das Netzteil mit einem i7-8700k und einer Asus rog strix 1080ti, die mehr Strom brauchte als die neue Karte zumindest die TDP war höher. Dafür verbraucht der neue Intel mehr als der Alte. Glaubt ihr das klappt? PC Partpicker sagt etwa 480 Watt werdem benötigt. Die Verfügbarkeit ist momentan auch eher bescheiden, daher meine Frage ob das bedenkenlos klappt oder ob die Auslastung auf Dauer doch etwas zu hoch ist oder ob es überhaupt klappt.

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Homerclon (22. Dezember 2020)

Das Problem bei den Ampere-GPUs sind die hohen Spannungsspitzen. Auch wenn die seit einem Treiber-Update nicht mehr ganz so extrem sind, sind die Spannungsspitzen noch immer sehr hoch.

Die Spannungsspitzen werden nur von wenigen Testern geprüft - vor allem weil es passendes Messwerkzeug benötigt -, im deutschsprachigen Raum kenne ich da nur igorslab.de. Igor empfiehlt für die _Founders Edition / Modelle bis 240W Power-Limit_ mit 350W alleine für die 3070 zu rechnen. Aus Sicherheit für Netzteile deren Schutzschaltungen empfindlich auf Spannungsspitzen reagieren.

Der Core i7 kann auch mehr Leistung als 125W aufnehmen, der 10700K darf für 56 sek. (TAU) bis 229W (PL2) aufnehmen. Viele Boardhersteller ignorieren das aber, und setzen höhere Limits. Bei manch einem Boardmodell sollen diese Limits sogar komplett ignoriert werden. Das kann man im BIOS normalerweise ändern.
Das sind aber nicht die Werte möglicher Spannungsspitzen.

Die Zeiten in denen man einfach nur die TDP addierte und ein Sicherheitspolster von 50-100W draufgeschlagen hat, um das passend dimensionierte Netzteil zu ermitteln, sind Geschichte.


Es könnte noch reichen, und kannst es daher mal versuchen. Wenn sich der PC während der Nutzung unvermittelt abschaltet, dann zieht das Netzteil die Reißleine.
Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, kauf eines mit 650-700W. Ohne stärkeres Übertaktung reicht das.


----------



## Vizkaze (22. Dezember 2020)

Bisher läuft es rund, zumindest in Cyberpunk was den PC dann doch recht quält in CPU wie GPU Bereich. Die neue CPU ist noch nicht da, also muss ich da mal testen wie es aussieht wenn die drin ist aber dachte mir schon, dass ich etwas höher gehen muss. Danke


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2020)

Scrati schrieb:


> Ja, genau das Asus 750G. Ok. Danke. D.h. Einfach ran und ein Kabel bedient dann zwei Anschlüsse an der GraKa?


Genau, ein Doppelklabel reicht aus.


Vizkaze schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Netzteilen.
> 
> Ich habe zur Zeit ein BeQuiet! Straight Power 11 (550 Watt Gold) im System. Da ich etwas aufrüste, frage ich mich ob es noch ausreicht. Das System wird wie folgt aussehen:


Spar dir das mit dem Übertakten der Grafikkarte. Du wirst eh keinen Unterschied merken.
Das Netzteile reicht aus.


Scrati schrieb:


> Ja, genau das Asus 750G. Ok. Danke. D.h. Einfach ran und ein Kabel bedient dann zwei Anschlüsse an der GraKa?


Ach ja, und berichte bitte mal, wie das Asus so ist.
Also Lautstärke, Haptik und so.


----------



## Vizkaze (22. Dezember 2020)

Die ist von Haus aus leicht übertaktet aber im Endeffekt wie die Founders Edition von der Leistung her.  CPU ist angekommen heute, ich bastel gleich und schaue mal wie es läuft.


----------



## Scrati (22. Dezember 2020)

Moin zusammen,

ich folge mal @Threshold 's Vorschlag und schreibe eine kurze Rezension zum ASUS ROG STRIX 750G 80+. Ich hatte leider während des Unboxings keine Bilder gemacht. Daher im Nachhinein nur beschreibend 

*Verpackung und Inhalt:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schicke Verpackung, aber sicherlich auf ne andere Zielgruppe ausgelegt, als ich sie darstelle.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Netzteil war unter der Abdeckung in dem Stoffbeutel rechts im Bild eingeschlagen  Zudem waren alle Kabel im Beutel oben rechts eingepackt.

An Kabeln war enthalten:

2 * Kaltgerätestecke (Schuko- und was anderes, was für mich schwer nach US aussieht)
1 * Mainboard (24/20 pin)
2 * CPU 4+4 pin
2 * PCI-E mit je 2 * 6+2 pin
2 * SATA Stromanschlüsse
1 * Kabel mit Molex

Zudem gab es noch viel optisches Zeug, sowie ein paar nützliche Sachen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schräubchen
4 * Klettbänder zum Fixieren von Kabeln
ein paar Kabelbinder
3 Magnete und drei Aufkleber zur Verschönerung des Netzteils
Das optische Gedöns ist in meinem schallgedämmten Gehäuse allerdings zu nix gut. Aber wem es gefällt.

*Haptik und Qualität:*
Das Netzteil fühlt sich hochwertig an. Es knackst und knarrt nichts.
Positiv aufgefallen ist mir, dass die Kabel deutlich einfacher zu montieren sind. Das heißt sie gehen leicht und fluffig in die dafür vorgesehen Aufnahmen auf dem Mainboard und sitzen dennoch fest.
Ein Bild habe ich leider nur im Einbauzustand.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Funktion*
Das Netzteil saugt über den Boden an und pustet nach hinten raus.  Letztlich höre ich das Netzteil unter Last nicht, da CPU und GPU Kühler sowie die Gehäuselüfter mindestens ebenso laut sind. Nur wenn ich mit dem Ohr ans Netzteil gehe, höre ich es raus.

Ansonsten versorgt es bisher den PC super mit Strom 

Was mich nicht überzeugt, ist ein Knopf hinten am Gerät, der den Silent Mode des Lüfters an und ausschaltet. Soweit ich das verstanden habe, bleibt der Lüfter im 0 db Modus bis 40°C aus. Darüber läuft er aber, wie im anderen Modus auch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf dem Desktop, kann man das Netzteil wahrnehmen (wenn ich unterm Schreibtisch bei geöffneter Seitenwand hocke) und der 0db Modus nicht aktiviert ist.

Ich habe jetzt den 0db Modus aktiviert (abweichend zum Bild) und frage mich, ob die Deaktivierung dieses Modus die Lebensdauer wahnsinnig verlängern würde.

*Fazit:*

Reiche ich nach, wenn das Gerät ne Weile durchgehalten hat.
Gefühlt ist der Preis des Netzteils wegen des ganzen optischen SchnickSchnacks so hoch


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2020)

Danke dir.   
Dann ist das asus exakt so wie alle Netzteile, die auf das Seasonic Focus basieren.
Leider nicht wirklich leise, nur eben im Semi Passiv Modus. Sobald der Lüfter läuft ist es wahrnehmbar.
Immer schade, dass Seasonic da nicht besser arbeitet bzw. die anderen Anbieter das so übernehmen müssen.
Das Asus ist meiner Meinung  nach für das, was man bekommt, etwas zu teuer. 
Aber was willste machen -- ist ja kaum was lieferbar.


----------



## poiu (24. Dezember 2020)

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## NuVirus (26. Dezember 2020)

wie schätzt ihr eigl ein Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 10 1000W (6-7 Jahre alt) ein, kann man damit bedenkenlos ne Strix 3080 OC testen um zu schauen ob der Chip gut genug ist das es sich lohnt die 3080 TUF oder die Strix zu ersetzen?

Würde wohl eh eher Richtung Undervolting als OC gehen aber OC natürlich auch mal just 4 Fun für Benchmarks

Ist aus nem alten System von nem Kumpel übrig, mein E11 550W hat halt zu wenig PCIe Anschlüsse auch wen ich sogar noch zusätzlich nen 2x8Pin Be Quiet Kabel fürs E11 habe das vll sogar am E11 550W laufen würde^^


----------



## Threshold (26. Dezember 2020)

Klar. Das P10 basiert auf der seasonic X Serie. Full Bridge Topologie und DC-DC Converter.


----------



## NuVirus (26. Dezember 2020)

ja technisch passt es das ist klar, aber wegen Alter hatte ich etwas Bedenken aber eigl sollte es ja genug Reserven haben

Hättest du es ggf. auch für den Haupt PC noch genutzt oder auch ausgetauscht?


----------



## Olstyle (26. Dezember 2020)

Willst du die Strix UND die TUF gleichzeitig verbauen? Wenn nicht sehe ich kein Problem.


----------



## NuVirus (26. Dezember 2020)

nein ganz normal eine Karte


----------



## Threshold (27. Dezember 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> ja technisch passt es das ist klar, aber wegen Alter hatte ich etwas Bedenken aber eigl sollte es ja genug Reserven haben
> 
> Hättest du es ggf. auch für den Haupt PC noch genutzt oder auch ausgetauscht?


Das Netzteil kannst du auch 10 Jahre lang nutzen, das ist kein Problem.


----------



## Maru0012 (30. Dezember 2020)

Kurz mal eine allgemeine Frage bezüglich der Qualität von Corsair Netzteilen. Ich wollte mir ein Corsair (HX Serie) zulegen, hat jemand Erfahrungen(negativ oder positiv) mit solchen gemacht und kann die Reihe empfehlen?


----------



## Threshold (31. Dezember 2020)

Die Corsair HX Reihe gibt es schon länger am Markt und wurde meiner Meinung nach nicht überarbeitet. 
Daher würde ich gleich das Corsair AX nehmen, wenn es Corsair sein soll.
Allerdings gilt es wie immer -- derzeit ist nichts lieferbar.


----------



## RavionHD (4. Januar 2021)

Ein guter Freund hat seine 3080 bekommen, und benötigt ein Netzteil, kann es sein dass der Markt hier derzeit genauso leergefegt ist wie GPU's und CPU's?
Ansonsten gäbe es bei NBB noch das Seasonic Focus GX 750, für 140 Euro jedoch ziemlich happig:
https://m.notebooksbilliger.de/seasonic+focus+gx+750w+pc+netzteil+622751?nbbct=4001_geizhals


----------



## Threshold (5. Januar 2021)

Das Netzteil kann er nehmen und ja, Netzteile sind Mangelware, daher kaum lieferbar und teuer.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (5. Januar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ein guter Freund hat seine 3080 bekommen, und benötigt ein Netzteil, kann es sein dass der Markt hier derzeit genauso leergefegt ist wie GPU's und CPU's?
> Ansonsten gäbe es bei NBB noch das Seasonic Focus GX 750, für 140 Euro jedoch ziemlich happig:
> https://m.notebooksbilliger.de/seasonic+focus+gx+750w+pc+netzteil+622751?nbbct=4001_geizhals


Möchte dein Kumpel denn die 3080 mit Stock-Powertarget oder eingebremsten Powertarget betreiben? Falls letzteres, wäre das TX 700 Fanless einen Blick wert, das ist quasi bei der UVP geblieben. Absolut gesehen natürlich teurer, aber im Vergleich zum schlechten P/L der quasi leergekauften Linien natürlich preiswerter.


----------



## RavionHD (5. Januar 2021)

Was haltet ihr davon?





						BitFenix Whisper M 80 PLUS Gold Netzteil, modular - 750 Watt
					

Voll-modulares 80-Plus-Gold-Netzteil mit vier +12-Volt-Schienen, vollständigen Schutzschaltungen, DC-DC-Technik und extra leisem 135-mm-Lüfter.




					www.caseking.de
				





CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Möchte dein Kumpel denn die 3080 mit Stock-Powertarget oder eingebremsten Powertarget betreiben? Falls letzteres, wäre das TX 700 Fanless einen Blick wert, das ist quasi bei der UVP geblieben. Absolut gesehen natürlich teurer, aber im Vergleich zum schlechten P/L der quasi leergekauften Linien natürlich preiswerter.


Etwas OC könnte er wohl noch machen, daher etwas Spielraum wäre nicht verkehrt.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (5. Januar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist ihm Lautstärke sehr wichtig? Falls ja, dann fällt es raus.


----------



## ich111 (6. Januar 2021)

Das Focus ist viel zu teuer, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass der Lüfter nicht so toll ist und die OCP sehr nervös ist.
Da gibt's schon das Straight Power und https://geizhals.de/fractal-design-ion-760p-760w-atx-2-4-fd-psu-ionp-760p-bk-a2108450.html


----------



## Nordbadener (8. Januar 2021)

Gestern habe ich mein BQ Straight Power 11-650W durch ein BQ Straight Power 11-850W ersetzt. Grund waren Netzteilabschaltungen bei Spielen mit RT. Erster Eindruck ist positiv, 850W-Netzteil genauso leise wie 650ér, bisher keine Abschaltungen mehr.


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2021)

Nordbadener schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich mein BQ Straight Power 11-650W durch ein BQ Straight Power 11-850W ersetzt. Grund waren Netzteilabschaltungen bei Spielen mit RT. Erster Eindruck ist positiv, 850W-Netzteil genauso leise wie 650ér, bisher keine Abschaltungen mehr.


Hattest du denn die Grafikkarte auch an beide Rails des 650er Modells angeschlossen?


----------



## RavionHD (8. Januar 2021)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Ist ihm Lautstärke sehr wichtig? Falls ja, dann fällt es raus.


Ok, und das hier:








						Cooler Master V-Series V750 Gold V2 750W ATX 2.52 ab € 99,90 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Cooler Master V-Series V750 Gold V2 750W ATX 2.52 ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfter: 135mm, 1545rpm, semi-passiv • Lautstärke: 0-32.50dB(A) (Hersteller) • Kabelmanagement: vollmodula… ✔ Netzteile ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Der Test hört sich ja gut an:





						Fazit - Seite 6 - Hardwareluxx
					

Test des neuen Cooler Master V750, welches die Cooler Masters V-Series ergänzt. Mit 80PLUS Gold, voll-modularem Kabelmanagement und einem sehr leisen Betrieb bietet es ein interessantes Paket.




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## Nordbadener (8. Januar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hattest du denn die Grafikkarte auch an beide Rails des 650er Modells angeschlossen?


Ja, beide Rails waren angeschlossen mit den beiden beigelegten Y-Kabeln. Nirgends Probleme, nur bei RT-Games wie BF5 kam nach 60-90 Minuten die Netzteilabschaltung. Alles auf Ultra in 1440p/144Hz. 
Hatte zwischenzeitlich ein Thermaltake 1200W angeschlossen, hier keine Probleme, aber das Netzteil war mir zu laut. Am Samstag hatte Mindfactory dann das Straight Power 850W im Angebot, gestern Lieferung, bisher keine Probleme. Und leise ist es auch.


----------



## Joealra (9. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab im November ein be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1000W von meinem Schwager bekommen als er sein System erneuert hat. Ich hatte das gleiche Netzteil aber in 650 W in meinem Dark Base 700 Tower und habe nach dem Umbau auf die 1000 W keinen nennenswerten Unterschied in der Lautstärke bemerkt.

Ich habe nun im Urlaub einen neuen PC in einem Fractal Design Define 7 für mich aufgebaut und mich direkt über die geänderte Grundlautstärke gewundert. Ich hatte Gehäuselüfter oder AIO im Verdacht und hab mir direkt noch mal eine Lüftersteuerung und andere Lüfter bestellt um mein System zu optimieren. Heute  hab ich nun alle Lüfter im Idle Betrieb ausgeschaltet und nur noch die Pump von der AIO laufen lassen. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Grundlautstärke vom Netzteil kommt. Es ist nicht laut aber ein dauerhaft hörbares Geräusch des Lüfters und war im alten Gehäuse nicht so präsent. 

Da der PC neben mir auf dem Schreibtisch steht würd ich das gerne etwas leiser hinbekommen, der restlich PC ist kaum zu hören. Ich fürchte an der Grundlaustärke des Netzteils kann man nichts machen?

Ich bin nun am überlegen ein Netzteil wie das Corsair HX850i zu kaufen, welches bis 60% passiv kühlt. Was haltet ihr von einem solchen Netzteil? Gibt es noch andere Vorschläge als Alternative?

Bin für jedes konstruktive Feedback dankbar.


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2021)

Na ja, ein 1000 Watt Netzteil ist naturgemäß lauter als ein kleineres Netzteil.
Wieso hast du überhaupt ein 1000 Watt Netzteil eingebaut?
Und ein Corsair HX würde ich sowieso nicht kaufen. Veralteter Kram.


----------



## Joealra (9. Januar 2021)

Ich verstehe das mehr potentielle Leistung auch besser gekühlt werden muss. Es ist aber auch bemerkenswert wieviel leiser ( natürlich subjektiv) das 1000 Watt Netzteil  im Dark Base 700 war.

Der Grund fürs 1000 Watt Netzteil ist simpel: Ich konnte kostenlos vom 650 Watt zum 1000 Watt Modell tauschen und hatte  eigentlich vor mir statt der RTX 3060 TI ne RTX 3080 einzubauen, das wäre dann vermutlich mit den 650 Watt knapp geworden. Mir ist aber auch bewusst das die 1000 Watt mehr sind als ich benötige, aber über die Verfügbarkeit von Hardware müssen wir ja nicht reden.

Danke für dem Hinweis mit dem Corsair HX. Hast du einen alternative Tipp für mich? Ansonsten werde ich mal weiter die Untiefen des Internets durchforsten.


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2021)

Joealra schrieb:


> Danke für dem Hinweis mit dem Corsair HX. Hast du einen alternative Tipp für mich? Ansonsten werde ich mal weiter die Untiefen des Internets durchforsten.


Gute Netzteile sind aktuell Mangelware. Da musst du Geduld haben.


----------



## Homerclon (9. Januar 2021)

Wenn du das 650er noch hast, baue das doch wieder ein.

bequiet wirbt beim Dark Base 700 mit einem entkoppelten Netzteil. Zum Define 7 konnte ich keine solche Info finden, es könnte demnach daran liegen, dass das NT im Define 7 lauter ist als im Dark Base 700. Manchmal sind es winzige Details, die entscheidend sind.


----------



## chill_eule (11. Januar 2021)

Vorhin drüber gestolpert:









						Wenn das Netzteil plötzlich abschaltet: Lastspitzen von Grafikkarte und CPU gemeinsam gemessen und mit Netzteilen gegengetestet | Grundlagen & Praxis | igor´sLAB
					

Dass Grafikkarten ordentliche Lastspitzen verursachen, konnte ich ja bereits vor 6 Jahren erstmals eindrucksvoll nachweisen – einschließlich aller daraus folgenden Probleme und Maßgaben für die…




					www.igorslab.de
				




Manchmal gilt halt doch noch: "viel hilft viel" 
100W-150W mehr " als Reserve kaufen ist wohl doch nicht so verkehrt


----------



## Olstyle (11. Januar 2021)

Ohne OC schaltet beim Gaming selbst das ältere 500W NT nicht ab wenn man einen 5900 mit einer 3070 oder 6800XT kombiniert.
Das entspricht für mich komplett der Erwartung   .


----------



## chill_eule (11. Januar 2021)

Aber was bedeutet denn heutzutage noch "ohne OC" ?

Die Grafikkarten boosten was das Zeug hält, eben so die CPUs wenn sie es vom Board her dürfen... 

Kommt ja, wie so oft, auf den User an. 
Meine Kiste ja läuft auch mit nem System Power 9 600W und mir ist bewusst, dass ich da keine 12 Kerne und ne RTX 3080 mit betreiben kann 

Aber in vielen Zusammenstellungs-Threads für eher...unerfahrene... User, würde ich dann doch lieber ne Reserve vorschlagen und einplanen.
Die teuren Z490 Boards gehen doch von Haus aus gern mal eher locker mit den Limits um.
Und wenn Jemand mit ner AMD Plattform im UEFI dann doch mal PBO findet und das einschaltet? 
(Würde mich auch gar nicht wundern, wenn das bei vielen Boards schon per default aktiviert ist. Weiß ich aber nicht)


----------



## Olstyle (12. Januar 2021)

Ohne OC bedeutet nichts an den Voreinstellungen zu ändern. Das beste Beispiel für deine Sorge ist bei Igor schon drin: die 3070 hat so ein wildes Werks-OC dass die Last sogar stabiler wird wenn man ein bisschen Hand anlegt.
Ich sehe hier wie gesagt keine Abweichung von dem was ich und andere in den letzten Beratungsthreads geschrieben habe: So ein System läuft auch mit 500W (erst recht wenn eben nicht gleich der 12 Kerner genommen wird) im PSU Neukauf sollte man aber eher bei 650W einsteigen.


----------



## Pu244 (14. Januar 2021)

In dem Thread geht es um ein 42€ (2014) 800W Netzteil:
(9) Netzwerkkarte fehlerhaft? | Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PCGH Extreme (pcgameshardware.de)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann hat Tacens doch einmal bei 80 Plus Silber geschummelt. Kann sich jemand noch daran erinnern?

EDIT:
Ich habe es gefunden, man sollte nicht mit Bing suchen:
Netzteile: Tacens vergibt 80Plus-Zertifikat zu Unrecht - ComputerBase


----------



## WhoRainZone (14. Januar 2021)

Ich habe nem Kumpel einen Rechner zusammengestellt, geplant sind ein R5 3600 und eine RX6800//XT je nachdem, was mal zu vernünftigen Preisen verfügbar ist. Überbrückt wird die Zeit mit einer GTX Titan Black bzw. einer R9 290X
Später kommt dann auch noch bisschen BlingBling usw. dazu.

Da Netzteile ja aktuell eher Mangelware sind, habe ich zu dem hier gegriffen:
Corsair RMx Series RM650x 2018

Taugt das Ding was?


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2021)

Ich würde eher das Seasonic nehmen. Ob GX oder PX ist da egal. Schau, was du wo bekommen kannst.








						Seasonic Focus GX 750W ATX 2.4 ab € 129,20 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Seasonic Focus GX 750W ATX 2.4 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfter: 120mm, semi-passiv • Kabelmanagement: vollmodular • Anschlüsse: 1x 20/24-Pin, 2x 4/8-Pin ATX12V, … ✔ Netzteile ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				











						Seasonic Focus PX 750W ATX 2.4 ab € 144,05 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Seasonic Focus PX 750W ATX 2.4 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfter: 120mm, semi-passiv • Kabelmanagement: vollmodular • Anschlüsse: 1x 20/24-Pin, 2x 4/8-Pin ATX12V, … ✔ Netzteile ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## WhoRainZone (14. Januar 2021)

Was macht diese besser als das RMx?
Die sind ja in Kombination mit Verfügbarkeit ein gutes Stück teurer...

Bzw. ist das RMx schlecht oder "okay, aber es gibt besseres"?
Er will alles so schnell wie möglich, und das RMx ist bei MF direkt lieferbar für ~115€


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2021)

Das RMi ist besser als das RMx, kostet aber auch mehr. Das Seasonic ist da auch besser als das RMx.
Musst du wissen, was du ausgeben willst.


----------



## Joealra (14. Januar 2021)

Ich habe heute mein Problem gelöst und möchte dies zur Belustigung und Vollständigkeit berichten. Das Netzteil war unschuldig und ist wirklich super leise. Die Betriebsgeräusche meiner alten 3,5" Festplatte haben sich, trotz Montage mit den beiliegenden Gummidämpfern, so übertragen,  dass es sich wie ein Rauschen von einem Lüfter angehört hat. Und da die HDD neben dem Netzteil unter einer Abdeckung sitzt hab ich fälschlicherweise das Netzteil im Verdacht gehabt. Im alten Dark Base 700 war die Festplatte allerdings auch nicht zu hören, ich schau mir am Wachende mal die Entkopplung davon an.


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2021)

Joealra schrieb:


> Die Betriebsgeräusche meiner alten 3,5" Festplatte haben sich, trotz Montage mit den beiliegenden Gummidämpfern, so übertragen, dass es sich wie ein Rauschen von einem Lüfter angehört hat.


Mein Tipp:
wirf die HDDs ausm Rechner und setze voll auf SSDs.
Extern kann man HDDs noch verwenden aber meiner meinung nach haben alte Magnetfestplatten in 2021 nichts mehr in einem Rechner zu suchen.


----------



## RavionHD (15. Januar 2021)

Hallo Leute,
ich muss hier eine ganz klare Warnung zu Seasonic Netzteilen mit 750 Watt in Kombination mit einer RTX 3080 oder gar RTX 3090 aussprechen!
Ich nutze selber das Seasonic Focus GX 750W, in Verbindung mit einer RTX 3080 FE (Stock PT) und einem Ryzen 5 5600X (@PBO).
Insgesamt 3 mal hatte ich bis jetzt in Spielen eine Reboot, das erste mal dachte ich mir dabei nichts, beim Zweiten mal in Rust wurde ich schon sehr stutzig, und heute ist es mir in Metro Exodus wieder passiert.
Nach etwas Recherche ist erkennbar dass das Problem sehr viele Spieler mit Seasonic 750 Watt Netzteilen haben (und einem Modell von EVGA), die OCP Protection ist offenbar sehr sehr empfindlich, und bei den kurzzeitigen Lastspritzen der RTX 3080 (die zwar nur im Millisekundenbereich existieren, aber trotzdem) schaltet das Ding, wenn die CPU auch noch arbeitet, einfach den Rechner neu.
Ich habe mit dem Seasonic Support bereits gesprochen, die bestätigen das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bekomme von Seasonic via RMA ein Upgrade auf das 850 Watt Modell, das dürfte selbst im worst case noch reichen, ich begleiche dabei auch nur die Differenz zum höheren Modell.
Es ist gut möglich dass andere 750 Watt Modelle noch ausreichen wenn deren OCP Protection nicht so scharf eingestellt ist, aber bei Seasonic würde ich definitiv aufpassen!
Und dabei geht es nicht um den durchschnittlichen Verbrauch der weit weniger wie 750 Watt beträgt, sondern tatsächlich nur um plötzliche Lastspritzen, Igor's Lab hat da einige sehr interessante Videos dazu gemacht auf Youtube.
Siehe aber auch hier:




__ Reddit
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/j9edtm

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (15. Januar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mein Tipp:
> wirf die HDDs ausm Rechner und setze voll auf SSDs.
> Extern kann man HDDs noch verwenden aber meiner meinung nach haben alte Magnetfestplatten in 2021 nichts mehr in einem Rechner zu suchen.


Kann ich nur so unterschreiben. Extern kann man auch noch Filzuntersetzer für die wenige Zeit, die sie tatsächlich genutzt werden müssen, verwenden. 
@Joealra: Von welcher Kapazität reden wir denn?


----------



## Mahoy (15. Januar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Extern kann man HDDs noch verwenden aber meiner meinung nach haben alte Magnetfestplatten in 2021 nichts mehr in einem Rechner zu suchen.


Das wiederum hängt doch schwer vom benötigten Speicherplatz ab. Alles bis 2 TByte kann man allerdings schon heute ganz gut und auch zu moderaten Kosten mit einer SSD bewerkstelligen ...


----------



## Olstyle (15. Januar 2021)

Solang die interne HDD nur Daten speichert und nicht Programme kann sie sich auch regelmäßig selbst parken. Dann macht sie auch keine Geräusche mehr.
Programme/Spiele würde ich so oder so nicht mehr ohne SSD ausführen wollen.


----------



## Joealra (16. Januar 2021)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> @Joealra: Von welcher Kapazität reden wir denn?



Es handelt sich um eine 3TB HDD. Nutze die als Datengrab für Medien und um meine Clouddaten dauerhaft offline gespiegelt zu haben (echt praktisch wenn Unitymedia/Vodafone mal wieder nicht geht). 



Threshold schrieb:


> Mein Tipp:
> wirf die HDDs ausm Rechner und setze voll auf SSDs.
> Extern kann man HDDs noch verwenden aber meiner meinung nach haben alte Magnetfestplatten in 2021 nichts mehr in einem Rechner zu suchen.



Hab ich so gemacht. Hab heute ne 2TB Crucial MX500 eingebaut. Die alte 3TB HDD kommt in ein externes Gehäuse und an die Dockingstation des MacBooks meiner Frau.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Solang die interne HDD nur Daten speichert und nicht Programme kann sie sich auch regelmäßig selbst parken. Dann macht sie auch keine Geräusche mehr.
> Programme/Spiele würde ich so oder so nicht mehr ohne SSD ausführen wollen.


Alles relevante liegt auf den beiden NVMEs, trotzdem war die HDD dauerhaft am Rauschen, keine Ahnung woran das lag. Jetzt ohne die Platte ist der PC, wenn ich ihn nicht stresse, leiser als mein Tinitus, 

Um zum Ursprungsthema zurückzukommen: Das Dark Power Pro 11 1000W ist echt super leise - wie so oft saß der Fehler am Keyboard.

Danke an alle für das Feedback.


----------



## Homerclon (16. Januar 2021)

Joealra schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um eine 3TB HDD. Nutze die als Datengrab für Medien und um meine Clouddaten dauerhaft offline gespiegelt zu haben (echt praktisch wenn Unitymedia/Vodafone mal wieder nicht geht).


Von der HDD ist das bestimmt auch schneller geladen, also warum überhaupt in die Cloud laden?


----------



## RamonSalomon (16. Januar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich muss hier eine ganz klare Warnung zu Seasonic Netzteilen mit 750 Watt in Kombination mit einer RTX 3080 oder gar RTX 3090 aussprechen!
> Ich nutze selber das Seasonic Focus GX 750W, in Verbindung mit einer RTX 3080 FE (Stock PT) und einem Ryzen 5 5600X (@PBO).
> Insgesamt 3 mal hatte ich bis jetzt in Spielen eine Reboot, das erste mal dachte ich mir dabei nichts, beim Zweiten mal in Rust wurde ich schon sehr stutzig, und heute ist es mir in Metro Exodus wieder passiert.
> ...


Merci für die Info bin nämlich auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen NT für die 3090, hab momentan nen bequiet(siehe Signatur) und wenn ich UV an der 3090 betreibe läuft das ganze auch, nur würde ich gerne etwas mehr rumspielen


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (16. Januar 2021)

RamonSalomon schrieb:


> Merci für die Info bin nämlich auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen NT für die 3090, hab momentan nen bequiet(siehe Signatur) und wenn ich UV an der 3090 betreibe läuft das ganze auch, nur würde ich gerne etwas mehr rumspielen


Und wie viel bist du prinzipiell bereit  für das Rumspielen ausgeben? Eher 200€ oder eher 500€?
Und soll dieses Rumspielen am liebsten morgen starten oder kannst du auch noch ein halbes Jährchen bis nen Jährchen warten, bis sich der Netzteilmarkt etwas entspannt hat und vielleicht auch mal wieder ein paar Neuheiten vorgestellt wurden?


----------



## RamonSalomon (16. Januar 2021)

Sowie als auch ^^
hab das be quiet! Straight Power 11 750W oder 850W im Auge aber 160-170€  auszugeben da bin ich noch zu geizig, oder aber etwas aus dem Gebrauchtmarkt da bekommste aber auch nichts her.


----------



## Hansi92 (18. Januar 2021)

Hey mal ne Frage an die Experten. Ich betreibe eine Sapphire RX6800XT Nitro und ein R7 5800X. Soll alles dann im Custom loop laufen wenn gpu Blöcke verfügbar sind. Hatte dazu noch ein Straight power E11 750w für günstige 135€ dazu bestellt was aber noch unbekannten Liefertermin hat.  
Anscheinend brauch ich das wohl gar nicht. Konnte eine Abschaltung nur mit Furmark und prime provozieren. Im gaming läuft bis jetzt alles oder sollte ich es doch lieber tauschen?
Momentan hab ich ein E11 550w drin


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2021)

Wenns läuft, lass es laufen.


----------



## RavionHD (18. Januar 2021)

Ich muss hier mal Lob für den Seasonic Support aussprechen, von der Erstellung des RMA's (Donnerstag dem 14.01 um 23:30) bis zum Erhalt eines gänzlich neuen Netzteils hat es gerade mal 4 Trage gedauert!


----------



## Averey (19. Januar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich muss hier eine ganz klare Warnung zu Seasonic Netzteilen mit 750 Watt in Kombination mit einer RTX 3080 oder gar RTX 3090 aussprechen!
> Ich nutze selber das Seasonic Focus GX 750W, in Verbindung mit einer RTX 3080 FE (Stock PT) und einem Ryzen 5 5600X (@PBO).
> Insgesamt 3 mal hatte ich bis jetzt in Spielen eine Reboot, das erste mal dachte ich mir dabei nichts, beim Zweiten mal in Rust wurde ich schon sehr stutzig, und heute ist es mir in Metro Exodus wieder passiert.
> Nach etwas Recherche ist erkennbar dass das Problem sehr viele Spieler mit Seasonic 750 Watt Netzteilen haben


Habe dieselben Erfahrungen mit einem Seasonic Focus FX 650 Gold in Verbindung zu der 2080 Ti gehabt, laut Nvidia Spezifikation solle dabei ein 650 Watt Netzteil theoretisch reichen. 

Nur dass ein Seasonic in den Focus NTs es anscheinend selbst in den neueren Modellen auch nicht hinbekommen hat, unter Last mit der Karte nicht den OCP zu triggern und den PC nicht zu rebooten. 

Das haben die anderen drei Hersteller, die ich danach ausprobiert habe (Cooler Master, Thermal Take, Be Quiet) besser hinbekommen, aber da habe ich mir auch gleich ein 850 Watt NT geholt um ganz sicherzugehen. 

Das beste von allen vier Netzteilen, die ich dann in Betrieb innerhalb kurzer Zeit hatte, war das Be Quiet Straight Power CM11. Die anderen haben bei Last das Lied von Tod gepfiffen, und das nicht zu knapp.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Januar 2021)

Ich betreibe meine 2080Ti trotz sehr luxeriösem Power-Target(afaik hat die Waterforce so ziemlich das käufliche Maximum) problemlos mit einem Seasonic G-550 PCGH   .


----------



## NuVirus (31. Januar 2021)

nach welcher Zeit würdet ihr eigl in Intel Haswell Office Systemen ohne Grafikkarten und halt SSD+ Datengrab das Netzteil altersbedingt tauschen - atm ein Be Quiet System Power 300W von ca. 2014.
Soll noch einige Zeit laufen da ja eigl mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2021)

Netzteilwechsel ohne Komponentenwechsel macht man eigentlich nicht ohne sonstigen konkreten Anlass.


----------



## NuVirus (31. Januar 2021)

ging mir nur drum ob das Netzteil ggf. wenn zu alt gefährlich für die SSD wird wegen der Spannungen mit zunehmendem Alter sonst bleibt es natürlich drin.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2021)

Eine SSD wird sehr wahrscheinlich gar nicht direkt mit der Eingangsspannung arbeiten sondern selbst nochmal in den 1,x V Bereich runter wandeln. Problematisch waren immer klassische Festplatten die z.T. Motoren etc. direkt mit der Eingangsspannung versorgt haben.


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2021)

NuVirus schrieb:


> nach welcher Zeit würdet ihr eigl in Intel Haswell Office Systemen ohne Grafikkarten und halt SSD+ Datengrab das Netzteil altersbedingt tauschen - atm ein Be Quiet System Power 300W von ca. 2014.
> Soll noch einige Zeit laufen da ja eigl mehr als ausreichend.


Solange du das System unverändert betreibst, musst du auch nichts ändern.
Ich kenne genug Office Rechner, die schon 10 Jahre und älter sind und da ist immer noch das gleiche Netzteil drin.
Wichtig ist, dass du regelmäßig Backups von den wichtigen Dateien machst, dann kannst du den Rechner so lange nutzen bis da was kaputt geht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eine SSD wird sehr wahrscheinlich gar nicht direkt mit der Eingangsspannung arbeiten sondern selbst nochmal in den 1,x V Bereich runter wandeln. Problematisch waren immer klassische Festplatten die z.T. Motoren etc. direkt mit der Eingangsspannung versorgt haben.


Das wär ebei einer M.2 SSD ggf schon ein Punkt, aber bei Office eher unwichtig, da dort selbst bei einem gruppenregulierten Netzteil eigentlich keinen Regelung auf 12V so notwendig wird, dass es da einen Effekt geben könnte.

Fazit wäre aber auch von mir, Austausch erst, wenn es auffälligkeiten gibt. Bei "wichtigem" Gerät, Backups und das Ersatzteil vor Ort


----------



## poiu (11. Februar 2021)

Gibt neues Netzteil Video das Thema gabs hier im Forum auch öfter xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k-OZl7UsII4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2021)

poiu schrieb:


> Gibt neues Netzteil Video das Thema gabs hier im Forum auch öfter xD


Verdammt, wollte ich gerade verlinken.


----------



## Arzila (12. Februar 2021)

Was haltet ihr den von dem hier?






						Gigabyte P850GM 850W ATX Netzteil, 80+ Gold, voll: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
					

Gigabyte P850GM 850W ATX Netzteil, 80+ Gold, voll modular - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!



					www.amazon.de
				




Bräuchte eine aber keine für 250euro


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2021)

Arzila schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr den von dem hier?


Nicht so viel.
Kondensatoren in den Kabeln ist schon grenzwertig. Dazu keine OCP auf der 12 Volt Leitung und ein preiswerter Lüfter, der sicher nicht so lange durchhalten wird.


----------



## poiu (13. Februar 2021)

Finger weg ist dem Aris um die Ohren geflogen beim OPP test und OPP sollte jedes Netzteil können und wenn ich diese ScheiBe sehe bekomme ich das kotzen 



			https://www.techpowerup.com/img/hcimIIZnMnxRDLkI.jpg


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2021)

poiu schrieb:


> Finger weg ist dem Aris um die Ohren geflogen beim OPP test und OPP sollte jedes Netzteil können und wenn ich diese ScheiBe sehe bekomme ich das kotzen
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/img/hcimIIZnMnxRDLkI.jpg


Ja, genau. Die Kondensatoren in den Kabeln. Keine Ahnung, was der Unsinn soll.


----------



## poiu (13. Februar 2021)

An sich ist das ja ok aber so dilettantisch hab ich das in all den Jahren noch nie gesehen, never!


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2021)

Kondensatoren in den Kabel bedeutet für mich immer, dass sie entweder was vergessen hatten oder es ist nicht genug Platz im Netzteil. Beides schlecht.


----------



## poiu (13. Februar 2021)

ja klar das bedeutet das die "verbessern/nachbessern" mussten.  aber selbst LC Power hat die irgendwie versteckt bekommen und nicht baumelnd wie weihnachtskugeln am Tannenbaum


----------



## Arzila (13. Februar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht so viel.
> Kondensatoren in den Kabeln ist schon grenzwertig. Dazu keine OCP auf der 12 Volt Leitung und ein preiswerter Lüfter, der sicher nicht so lange durchhalten wird.


850W Seasonic Prime PX - 80 Plus Platinum vollmodular hab ich jetz bestellt aber 250...​


----------



## chill_eule (15. Februar 2021)

Oh oH! 









						Feuerwerk im PC und Kaufwarnung: Gigabytes aktuelle P750GM Netzteile von Totalschäden betroffen | igor´sLAB
					

Die Meldungen über Ausfälle von Gigabytes aktuellen P750GM häufen sich und auch mein Freund Aris Mpitziopoulos hat dieses Netzteil bereits getestet und analog zu dem, was man in den sozialen…




					www.igorslab.de
				




Da ist wohl nur der Name teuer


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2021)

Ja, das was Poiu schon sagte.


----------



## poiu (15. Februar 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Oh oH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wobei er hat das NT wohl über OPP gekillt, wie ich damals beim Sharkoon




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e0Jnta9A9EI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das ist bei einigen günstigen Netzteilen möglich wenn die OPP etwas zu hoch angesetzt, leider keine Details welche lasten genau verwendet hat. 

Ich hab das damals bei zwei Mustern reproduziert und der Hendrick damals CB hatte das auch auch. 
Man sollte nachtest abwarten vielleicht war auch nur Charge defekt


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (17. Februar 2021)

poiu schrieb:


> (...) Man sollte nachtest abwarten vielleicht war auch nur Charge defekt


Eine empfehlenswerte Netzteilserie würde trotzdem nicht draus werden...


----------



## Pu244 (18. Februar 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Oh oH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da soll noch jemand den Sinn von 10 oder 12 Jahren Garantie in Frage stellen...


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (18. Februar 2021)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Da soll noch jemand den Sinn von 10 oder 12 Jahren Garantie in Frage stellen...


Gleich kommen Posts der Bauart von...

...wer weiß, ob es die dann noch gibt.
...wer weiß, ob du die dann einen nicht versuchen zu bescheißen.
...wer weiß, was man dann für eine Billigware als Ersatzgerät bekommt.
...whatever.


----------



## WhoRainZone (18. Februar 2021)

Mal ne generelle Frage:
Sind Marken wie Xilence oder LC-Power per se schlecht, oder gibts da auch gute Modelle?
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass es von denen auch höherpreisige Netzteile gibt, und nicht nur die 30€ 750W Bomben...


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2021)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Da soll noch jemand den Sinn von 10 oder 12 Jahren Garantie in Frage stellen...


Was hat das mit 10 Jahre Garantie zu tun?
Ganz offenbar wurden schlechte oder falsche Bauteile verwendet.


WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Mal ne generelle Frage:
> Sind Marken wie Xilence oder LC-Power per se schlecht, oder gibts da auch gute Modelle?
> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass es von denen auch höherpreisige Netzteile gibt, und nicht nur die 30€ 750W Bomben...


Es gibt keine schlechten Hersteller, nur schlechte oder gute Modelle.


----------



## Pu244 (18. Februar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was hat das mit 10 Jahre Garantie zu tun?
> Ganz offenbar wurden schlechte oder falsche Bauteile verwendet.



Wenn einem beim nächsten Aufrüsten, wenn die Komponenten wesentlich mehr verbrauchen, das Netzteil um die Ohren fliegt, dann hat man immernoch Garantie. Sonst hat man eventuell ein Problem (mehr).


----------



## poiu (18. Februar 2021)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Eine empfehlenswerte Netzteilserie würde trotzdem nicht draus werden...


war es nie ich finde die teureren auch nicht wirklich empfehlenswert


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (18. Februar 2021)

poiu schrieb:


> war es nie ich finde die teureren auch nicht wirklich empfehlenswert


Was eigentlich wirklich bedenklich ist, ist der Umstand dass sich diese unsinnigen Geräte wirklich verkaufen. 

Da muss doch mehr gegen unternommen werden können. Der "leichteste" Schritt wäre natürlich der Aufbau einer "flächendeckend" testenden Redaktion mit knallharten Review-Noten, die dann in Preisvergleichsportalen auftauchen. Ein Netzteil, bei dem im Geizhals einen eine fette rote 30 aus einem Testberich anstrahlen würde, hätte hoffentlich eher geringe Chancen. 

Problematisch ist dann natürlich, dass wenn auch nur eine andere Note eine normal-oberflächliche Durchschnittsnote gibt, die Note schon wieder in akzeptablere Bereiche rutscht.


----------



## Belzebub13 (20. Februar 2021)

Moin,

worin liegt eigentlich der große Preisunterschied zwischen Seasonic und Bequiet begründet ?
Also wenn ich jetzt ein Prime TX 850 mit ein Straight Power 11 850 vergleiche, müssten die doch eigentlich in der selben Gewichtsklasse sein, trotzdem liegen hier bis zu 100 Euro dazwischen ?
Verbaut Seasonic bessere Komponenten ? 

Plane ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen da mein altes CX650M, sobald meine 2080 Ti 330 W zieht lauter wird als alles andere was ich im PC habe.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Februar 2021)

Das Prime TX ist ein Titanium NT, das Straight Power 11 ohne Zusatz hat nur Gold Effizienz. 
Die selbe Gewichtsklasse wäre das Seasonic Focus SGX Gold, und siehe da der Preis ist auch vergleichbar.
Heißt das dass der Aufpreis sich lohnt? Nicht wirklich (zumindest die Platinum Varianten des SP11 kann man aber mitnehmen). Ist aber halt nicht eine Klasse sondern Halo vs. Mid-Range Klasse.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2021)

Belzebub13 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich jetzt ein Prime TX 850 mit ein Straight Power 11 850 vergleiche, müssten die doch eigentlich in der selben Gewichtsklasse sein, trotzdem liegen hier bis zu 100 Euro dazwischen ?


Vergleiche mal das Seasonic Prime TX mit dem Dark Power P12. Dann siehst du, wie preiswert das Seasonic eigentlich ist.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (20. Februar 2021)

Belzebub13 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> worin liegt eigentlich der große Preisunterschied zwischen Seasonic und Bequiet begründet ?
> Also wenn ich jetzt ein Prime TX 850 mit ein Straight Power 11 850 vergleiche, müssten die doch eigentlich in der selben Gewichtsklasse sein, trotzdem liegen hier bis zu 100 Euro dazwischen ?
> ...


Wenn du unbedingt mit der Prime-Serie vergleichen sollst, dann nimm das Prime GX 850 zum Vergleich.
Das StraightPower hat weniger Garantie, dafür ist es drastisch leiser. Ansonsten nehmen sie sich recht wenig.
Die höhere Effizienz des TX 850 sorgt hingegen dafür, dass das StraightPower auch in Punkto Lautstärke keine Chance hat.

Abseits dessen: Willst du überhaupt ein 850W-Netzteil haben? Also das TX 650 ist nämlich wieder zu ziemlich normalen Preisen zu haben und zu diesen viel eher eine Empfehlung wert als eine von den genannten PSUs...


----------



## Belzebub13 (20. Februar 2021)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die schnellen Antworten.

Ja Seasonic hat ja auch viele verschiedene Klassen FX, GX , PX , TX ... eigentlich müsste man wohl das TX mit dem Dark Power P11 vergleichen (P12 geht ja leider erst ab 1200 W los), dann haut das auch preislich wohl hin.
Nur das DPP 11 wird ja nicht mehr empfohlen was ich so mitbekommen habe da das Straight Power 11 wohl mittlerweile besser ist (neuere Technik).

Ja 850W sollten es schon sein damit es A nicht mehr so stark am oberen Effizienzlimit läuft und B ich es beim nächsten Grafikkartenupdate weiter nutzen kann. Nur wenn ich da wieder sehe dass die Seasonic Probleme machen bei den hohen Lastspitzen.  Nimmt man jetzt eine 3090 mit 3 x 8 Pin oder 40xx/RDNA 3 ... 

... naja habe ja noch etwas Zeit evtl. bringen die von Seasonic mal was neues raus oder es kommt ein DPP 12 mit weniger Watt.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2021)

Belzebub13 schrieb:


> Ja Seasonic hat ja auch viele verschiedene Klassen FX, GX , PX , TX ... eigentlich müsste man wohl das TX mit dem Dark Power P11 vergleichen (P12 geht ja leider erst ab 1200 W los), dann haut das auch preislich wohl hin.
> Nur das DPP 11 wird ja nicht mehr empfohlen was ich so mitbekommen habe da das Straight Power 11 wohl mittlerweile besser ist (neuere Technik).


Na ja, die Technik des P11 ist ins E11 gewandert, daher empfiehlt das P11 keiner mehr.
Allerdings sind die P11 ab 850 Watt noch mal besser, weil das eine andere Plattform ist. Kostet dann auch.
Das P12 liegt da noch 1-2 Klassen darüber. Das sieht man dann auch am Preis.


Belzebub13 schrieb:


> naja habe ja noch etwas Zeit evtl. bringen die von Seasonic mal was neues raus oder es kommt ein DPP 12 mit weniger Watt.


Da ist bisher nichts angekündigt, egal an welcher Front.


----------



## Belzebub13 (23. Februar 2021)

Das ging ja schnell, wie von mir bestellt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1EN7rhci_nY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dark Power 12 750W bis 1000 W kann man dazu schon was sagen ? Also von der Qualität her.

Edit: Beim Vergleich zur Pro Reihe scheinen die Unterschiede echt gering, soweit ich das sehe halt die eine Schiene weniger und keine individuellen gesleeveden Kabel aber ansonsten nahezu gleich ?


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2021)

Belzebub13 schrieb:


> Dark Power 12 750W bis 1000 W kann man dazu schon was sagen ? Also von der Qualität her.


Abwarten. Vor allem auf die Preise und ob das Teil überhaupt lieferbar ist.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (24. Februar 2021)

Interessant, dass BeQuiet jetzt das Pro aus dem Namen im unteren Wattbereich weglässt. Allerdings auch durchaus angemessen, da Gehäusedesign (kürzer und dadurch von den Größenverhältnissen viel schicker, ansonsten aber simpler) und Features (keine Kabellosigkeit, keine Volldigitalität, keine gesleevte Kabel) ja doch etwas anders ausfallen.

Beim Vergleich der beiden News fällt noch auf, dass sie eine höhere PeakEffizienz angeben. Aber das wird ja auch im Video angesprochen. 








						be quiet!
					

be quiet!




					www.bequiet.com
				











						be quiet!
					

be quiet!




					www.bequiet.com
				



(was an beiden dumm ist: Sie geben in den News gar keine Wattangaben...)



Threshold schrieb:


> Abwarten. Vor allem auf die Preise und ob das Teil überhaupt lieferbar ist.


Hardwareluxx hat die UVPs: https://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.p...eue-netzteil-serie-fuer-high-end-systeme.html
Klingt von den UVPs auf jeden Fall nicht nach einem Preisbrecher im Titanium-Bereich:
215€ -   750
250€ -   850
280€ - 1000
Ich warte vor allen Dingen auf Tests. Vielleicht sind sie ja auf anderen Ebenen herausragend.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Februar 2021)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> keine Kabellosigkeit


Warum soll das eigentlich ein Feature sein? Vorgestanzte Elemente bzw. die Stromführung direkt auf den PCBs dürfte in der Fertigung billiger sein als Kabel.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (24. Februar 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Warum soll das eigentlich ein Feature sein? Vorgestanzte Elemente bzw. die Stromführung direkt auf den PCBs dürfte in der Fertigung billiger sein als Kabel.


Prinzipiell erhält man damit ungehinderten Airflow. Allerdings ist ja noch unklar, wie wenige Kabel es jetzt im DP 12 gegenüber dem DPP12 geben wird...

Edit: Ach, und ganz grundsätzlich stehen "ist billiger" und "ist ein Feature" überhaupt nicht im Widerspruch zueinander. Schnürsenkellosigkeit bleibt ein Schuhfeature, auch wenn es bei einem speziellen Schuh vielleicht weniger kostet, als ihn als Schnürschuh auszuführen. Dünn aufgetragene WLP ist ein Feature, das bei vielen Grakaserien sehr gewünscht wäre, obwohl dadurch auch auf Herstellerseite der WLP-Verbrauch sinken würde. Passive Kühlung ist bei vielen Geräten günstiger, aber gleichzeitig bleibt sie ein Feature. Materialarme Verpackungen sind auch ein oftmals gewünschtes Feature....

All dies hat übrigens gemein, dass der Wechsel hin zu diesem Feature einen gewissen Aufwand mit sich bringt...


----------



## G0NZ0 (24. Februar 2021)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind sie ja auf anderen Ebenen herausragend.


Bei der Anzahl der Einzelstrang-PCIe auf jedenfall nicht


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (24. Februar 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Bei der Anzahl der Einzelstrang-PCIe auf jedenfall nicht


Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass die BeQuiet-Kabel zum Nachkaufen, übrigens nur drei Jahre Garantie bieten... 
Hier ist die Übersicht:
https://www.bequiet.com/de/accessories/power-cable/805
Findet man aber auch auf dieser Seite:








						be quiet!
					

be quiet!




					www.bequiet.com
				



(hatte halt nachschauen wollen, wie die denn so ihre Einzelstrang-PCIe-Kabel bepreisen)


----------



## G0NZ0 (24. Februar 2021)

Sie wollen, dass man über 200€ für ihr Netzteil zahlt, dann nochmal 8€ pro Einzelstrang-PCIe und dann nur 3 Jahre Garantie auf das Kabel?


----------



## TrueRomance (24. Februar 2021)

Das schockiert mich ehrlich gesagt. Nur Doppelstrangkabel? Ernsthaft BeQuiet?


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2021)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Interessant, dass BeQuiet jetzt das Pro aus dem Namen im unteren Wattbereich weglässt. Allerdings auch durchaus angemessen, da Gehäusedesign (kürzer und dadurch von den Größenverhältnissen viel schicker, ansonsten aber simpler) und Features (keine Kabellosigkeit, keine Volldigitalität, keine gesleevte Kabel) ja doch etwas anders ausfallen.


Die sekundäre Seite ist auch kabellos. sieht für mich ein wenig nach einem überarbeitetem E11 aus mit Titanium statt Platin Effizienz. 
Aber da warten wir einfach mal auf Reviews, dann sind wir schlauer.
Teuer sind sie aber so oder so.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2021)

Ein altes Seasonic Netzteil im Test.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vtSNZ5aUiWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pilochun (28. Februar 2021)

Heute hat mein BeQuiet PowerZone 750 Watt Netzteil den Arsch zusammen gekniffen. Es war jetzt aber auch 2 Monate mit einer 3090 und n 9900K echt an der Kotzgrenze.
Es gab n lautes schleif Geräusch, dann drehte der Lüfter nicht mehr. Der Rechner startet noch, aber unter 3D last schaltet das Netzteil ab. Wahrscheinlich ist nur der Lüfter defekt und es gibt thermische Probleme. Aber an den Lüfter geh ich nicht ran.

Ich hatte mich schon vor 2 Monaten nach einen neuen Netzteil umgeschaut, leider ist der Netzteil Markt gerade genauso Kaputt wie der Grafikkarten Markt. Jetzt soll kurzfristig erstmal n Asus Rog Thor 850P herhalten, bis wieder was gescheites lieferbar ist.
Zocken ist erstmals abgesagt.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2021)

Bei Notebooksbilliger gibt es das 850er E11 in Platin.
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/be...m+850w+pc+netzteil+646776?nbbct=4001_geizhals


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (10. März 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die sekundäre Seite ist auch kabellos. sieht für mich ein wenig nach einem überarbeitetem E11 aus mit Titanium statt Platin Effizienz.
> Aber da warten wir einfach mal auf Reviews, dann sind wir schlauer.
> Teuer sind sie aber so oder so.


Zwei Wochen sind mittlerweile um, von Reviews fehlt allerdings bislang jegliche Spur. Preis vom 750er sieht nämlich richtig gut* aus; entsprechend wären Reviews auch mal langsam wirklich sinnvoll. 








						be quiet! Dark Power 12 750W ATX 2.52 ab € 169,90 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für be quiet! Dark Power 12 750W ATX 2.52 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfter: 135mm, 1800rpm • Lautstärke: 8.30-19.60dB(A) (Hersteller), 18.92dB(A) (Cybenetics, 115V) • Kabelm… ✔ Netzteile ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




*seit 2019 bekam man von Seasonic 750W Titanium nur ähnlich teuer bis teurer.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2021)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Zwei Wochen sind mittlerweile um, von Reviews fehlt allerdings bislang jegliche Spur.


das Review vom Pro 12 hat auch gedauert. Vermutlich bemüht sich da auch kaum einer, weil keiner Samples hat.


----------



## Belzebub13 (11. März 2021)

Hier ist etwas zum Dark Pro 12:
Review


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2021)

Hatte ich also recht. Das ist ein Straight Power 11 auf Titanium gehoben.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (11. März 2021)

Belzebub13 schrieb:


> Hier ist etwas zum Dark Pro 12:
> Review


Ich weiß nicht, was Kitguru falsch macht, um mit dem Review auch zwei Tage später nicht in Suchmaschinen aufzutauchen.


Threshold schrieb:


> Hatte ich also recht. Das ist ein Straight Power 11 auf Titanium gehoben.


Liest sich dem bisherigen Ergebnis nach aber nicht wie eine schlecht gemachte Anhebung...
...oder übersehe ich was?


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2021)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Liest sich dem bisherigen Ergebnis nach aber nicht wie eine schlecht gemachte Anhebung...
> ...oder übersehe ich was?


Wieso schlecht? Du nimmst das E11 Platin und verbessert es auf Titanium Niveau. 
Insgesamt also eine Aufwertung. Auch wenn der Preis recht hoch ist und ich bei den Kabeln einzelne PCIe Strippen vermisse.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (11. März 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso schlecht? Du nimmst das E11 Platin und verbessert es auf Titanium Niveau.
> Insgesamt also eine Aufwertung. Auch wenn der Preis recht hoch ist und ich bei den Kabeln einzelne PCIe Strippen vermisse.


Ich sprach von _nicht schlecht_...


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2021)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Ich sprach von _nicht schlecht_...


Und ich von gut.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (11. März 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich von gut.


   
Mir klang deine ursprüngliche Formulierung halt ziemlich enttäuscht. Vielleicht hätte ich ansonsten auch _klingt doch gut_ gewählt. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Insgesamt also eine Aufwertung. Auch wenn der Preis recht hoch ist und ich bei den Kabeln einzelne PCIe Strippen vermisse.


Bzgl. des Preises: Kitguru hat halt leider nicht das TX 850 im Test. Ansonsten könnte man die direkt vergleichen.
Ich meine, wenn zumindest dessen Effizienzwerte zu einem geringen Preis erreicht werden und gleichzeitig ne geringere Lautstärke dabei ist, wird sich das DP12 doch sicher gut verkaufen können.
Wäre halt wirklich schön, wenn BeQuiet bei den Kabeln nachbessern würde.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2021)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Mir klang deine ursprüngliche Formulierung halt ziemlich enttäuscht. Vielleicht hätte ich ansonsten auch _klingt doch gut_ gewählt.


Enttäuscht halt von der Ausstattung der Kabel. Bei dem Preis hätte ich mehr erwartet.


CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Bzgl. des Preises: Kitguru hat halt leider nicht das TX 850 im Test. Ansonsten könnte man die direkt vergleichen.
> Ich meine, wenn zumindest dessen Effizienzwerte zu einem geringen Preis erreicht werden und gleichzeitig ne geringere Lautstärke dabei ist, wird sich das DP12 doch sicher gut verkaufen können.
> Wäre halt wirklich schön, wenn BeQuiet bei den Kabeln nachbessern würde.


Gibt es doch.








						Seasonic Prime 850W Titanium Power Supply Review - KitGuru
					

Seasonic launched their new PRIME series of power supply back in July and we were on hand to review




					www.kitguru.net


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (11. März 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Enttäuscht halt von der Ausstattung der Kabel. Bei dem Preis hätte ich mehr erwartet.
> 
> Gibt es doch.
> 
> ...


Das ist doch noch die ursprüngliche Version. Seitdem gab es doch die beiden Refreshes. Aber ja, natürlich ist auch so ein Vergleich besser als kein Vergleich; hatte eben auch schon drüber geguckt.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2021)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Das ist doch noch die ursprüngliche Version. Seitdem gab es doch die beiden Refreshes. Aber ja, natürlich ist auch so ein Vergleich besser als kein Vergleich; hatte eben auch schon drüber geguckt.


Seasonic hat nur die Bezeichnung geändert. Das Netzteil an sich ist immer noch das gleiche.


----------



## Belzebub13 (13. März 2021)

Heute kam mein Seasonic Prime TX-850 (vorher CX650M) und natürlich wurde es gleich eingebaut. 
Für mein System (2080 Ti + 3600) zwar etwas überdimensioniert ... aber so brauche ich beim nächsten Grafikartenupdate hoffentlich kein neues. Gegen die Singlerail-Gefahren bei Kurzschlüssen werde ich einfach Abends die Steckerleiste für den Strom immer ausschalten ... dann sollte auch da nichts über Nacht passieren können.

Was ich aber eigentlich nur sagen wollte, da man ja oft über klackernde oder laute Lüfter was liest.
Ich konnte nix dergleichen feststellen habe den Lüfter nach unten eingebaut und Hybrid-Modus deaktiviert.
Beim Starten dreht er natürlich einmal kurz auf aber danach höre ich selbst mit dem Ohr dran rein garnix.
Das einzige Klackern ist einmalig beim Ein- und Ausschalten des PC´s was aber meine ich das Relais ist und normal sein sollte. Klar kann ich das Netzteil nicht auslasten ... aber bei vielen war es wohl schon ohne Last ein Problem.
Sogar das Spulenfiepen der GPU wurde besser, es ist immernoch da aber etwas leiser.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2021)

Die nächsten 10 Jahre sollte das Netzteil schon reichen, sofern sich an den Strippen nichts ändert oder Alder Lake mit irgendeinem Stromsparmodus kommt, den heutige Netzteile nicht kennen.


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2021)

Corsair hat die RMx Reihe neu aufgélegt.






						Corsair RMX 2021 im Test - Die neue Generation der Mittelklasse!
					

Testbericht zur neuen  Corsair RMX 2021 Netzteil Serie. Corsairs neue Generation der Mittelklasse. Tests auf unserer hauseigenen Chroma Teststation.



					www.tweakpc.de


----------



## poiu (4. April 2021)

Froher Ostern euch allen und heute mal kleiner Teaser zu zwei Videos an dem ich schon länger Arbeite, beide gleiches Thema. Viel spaß beim raten worum es geht  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Homerclon (4. April 2021)

Ist da ein Kabel durch geschmort, auf Bild2? Hat bestimmt lecker gerochen.

Hoffentlich nur ein NoName-Gerät, das mal wieder als abschreckendes Beispiel dient, weshalb man für 30€ kein 1000W-Gerät (oder ähnlich) bekommt. Und kein Marken-Hersteller der sich gerade seinen Ruf ruiniert hat.


----------



## poiu (4. April 2021)

Ja das stinkt zum Himmel, extra outdoor denn abschließenden Test gemacht weil kein Abzug ( brauche ich ja sonst nicht) und trotz Maske und Wind war das echt unerträglich und bestimmt 100%ig gesundheitsförderlich xD

Na nicht 100%ig noname, das Problem tritt manchmal überraschend in vielen Low Buget Geräten auf, die auch versprechungen auf der Verpackung machen die eher richtung halbwahrheit gehen


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2021)

poiu schrieb:


> Na nicht 100%ig noname, das Problem tritt manchmal überraschend in vielen Low Buget Geräten auf, die auch versprechungen auf der Verpackung machen die eher richtung halbwahrheit gehen


Meinst du das Versprechen von Schutzschaltungen, die aber gar nicht verbaut sind?


----------



## poiu (5. April 2021)

Ja das auch aber auch fehlerhaft implemetiert die zuspät oder gar nicht greifen usw


----------



## poiu (21. April 2021)

Das untere Video sollte man gesehen haben, ich hab schon vor Jahren gehört das man gebrauchte Komponenten auf Elektronik Flohmärkten in China kaufen kann, Sackweise! Die löten die aus alter Elektronik heraus und man deshalb "jap Elkso" nicht trauen kann wenn das Produkt zu billig

Aber das Video, ist schlicht Krass





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DzM3-bnotgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (21. April 2021)

poiu schrieb:


> Aber das Video, ist schlicht Krass


Ich hab' jetzt zwar Ohrenkrebs, aber wo der Mann recht hat, hat er recht ...


----------



## poiu (21. April 2021)

haha ja der hat nervigen Akzent aber die Videos sind nett auch die zu den USB Chargern


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2021)

Test vom neu überarbeitetem E11.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H6zVecNIiXc:9

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2021)

Test vom neuen Fractal Ion gold.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=khNDlPJLGXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2021)

Was Neues von Seasonic.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=anLbDw0-uSc:2

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ebastler (29. Mai 2021)

EVGA hat kürzlich eine Pressemitteilung zu ihrem G6 rausgegeben, und ich habe - gemeinsam mit einigen anderen, u.A. unserem Forenmitglied Stefan Payne (oder ist der inzwischen auch hier gebannt?^^) den OEM entschlüsselt...






						Tech-Review.de | EVGA G6: Rückkehr an die Spitze dank Seasonic? Eine kurze Analyse von EVGAs kürzlich vorgstellter neuer Netzteilserie
					

EVGA hat die Spezifikationen und ein Foto des Innenlebens ihrer neuen G6 Netzteil-Reihe vorgestellt - wir haben sie für Euch mal ein wenig genauer unter die Lupe genommen und den Hersteller identifiziert, sowie weitere Hypothesen zur Plattform zusammengetragen.




					www.tech-review.de
				




Wir können mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sagen, dass das G6 nicht nur von Seasonic stammt, sondern auch, dass es wohl ein Teaser der neuen Generation von Seasonics Netzteilen - ich vermute dem Nachfolger der Focus GX - ist.


----------



## poiu (4. Juni 2021)

Bin mal gespannt was da kommt, denke wir bekommen da auh sample. hoffentlich xD


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2021)

Neue Pure Power 11 Serie in Voll Modular.






						be quiet! Pure Power 11 FM im Test - Eine echte Überraschung!
					

Testbericht zu den be quiet! Pure Power 11 FM Netzteilen. Tests auf unserer hauseigenen Chroma Teststation.



					www.tweakpc.de


----------



## Homerclon (30. Juni 2021)

Warum hat bq das nicht als Pure Power 12 vermarktet? Vor dem Test dachte ich wirklich, man hätte nur das Kabel-Management erweitert. Und ich bin sicherlich nicht der Einzige, so entgeht bestimmt der eine oder andere Käufer. Entweder weil diese nur die Tests der alten 11er kennen, oder falls sie eh keinen Test kennen, kein Aufpreis für Full-Modular zahlen wollen, da es ihnen kein Aufpreis wert ist.

Full-Modular finde ich eigentlich überflüssig, da man bestimmte Kabel eh immer anschließen muss.
Man hätte es jedoch dahingehen anpassen können, das auch 1-2x SATA / Molex nicht mehr Grundsätzlich zu den festmontierten gehört. Inzwischen dürften so manche PCs komplett ohne auskommen, wenn diese auf M.2 setzen. Auf Optische Laufwerke wird ja von vielen schon länger verzichtet.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (30. Juni 2021)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Warum hat bq das nicht als Pure Power 12 vermarktet? Vor dem Test dachte ich wirklich, man hätte nur das Kabel-Management erweitert. Und ich bin sicherlich nicht der Einzige, so entgeht bestimmt der eine oder andere Käufer. Entweder weil diese nur die Tests der alten 11er kennen, oder falls sie eh keinen Test kennen, kein Aufpreis für Full-Modular zahlen wollen, da es ihnen kein Aufpreis wert ist.


Vielleicht hoffen sie darauf, dass Käufer versehentlich zum Pure Power 11 zu greifen? Das ist die einzige und ziemlich verwerfliche Begründung, die mir einfallen würde...


----------



## poiu (30. Juni 2021)

Gute Frage, aber ich denke das sind die verwerfngen beim wechsel von FSP zu CWT und zeigt auch das FSP leider nicht mehr so gut


----------



## cordonbleu (30. Juni 2021)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Warum hat bq das nicht als Pure Power 12 vermarktet? Vor dem Test dachte ich wirklich, man hätte nur das Kabel-Management erweitert.


Habe ich mich auch gefragt. Hatte auch erwartet, dass es einfach die vollmodulare Version des 11er sei. 
Aber so kann man das hier in die Kaufberatung mit aufnehmen und als preiswerte Alternative zum SP 11 empfehlen.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2021)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Aber so kann man das hier in die Kaufberatung mit aufnehmen und als preiswerte Alternative zum SP 11 empfehlen.


Der Nachteil ist halt, dass das Pure Power weiterhin nur zwei Rails hat. Da hätte man auch 4 Rails verbauen können, zumindest bei den stärkeren Modellen.


----------



## ebastler (4. Juli 2021)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Vielleicht hoffen sie darauf, dass Käufer versehentlich zum Pure Power 11 zu greifen? Das ist die einzige und ziemlich verwerfliche Begründung, die mir einfallen würde...


Ich denke, weil Leute tendenziell denken größere Zahl = besser, und sie Angst hatten, dass ein PP12 die Verkäufe des SP11 kaputt macht... 

Hätten sie mal das SP11 Plat als SP12 gebracht...^^


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Nachteil ist halt, dass das Pure Power weiterhin nur zwei Rails hat. Da hätte man auch 4 Rails verbauen können, zumindest bei den stärkeren Modellen.


Ich finde die Aufteilung eine Rail für die CPU+Rest und eine Rail für die GPU eigentlich recht einleuchtend.
Spätestens bei 4 Rails kommt dann eher die Frage auf wie man die Last überhaupt sinnvoll verteilen soll.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich finde die Aufteilung eine Rail für die CPU+Rest und eine Rail für die GPU eigentlich recht einleuchtend.
> Spätestens bei 4 Rails kommt dann eher die Frage auf wie man die Last überhaupt sinnvoll verteilen soll.


Du hast ja zwei Rails. Die erste ist ATX und PCIe. die zweite EPS und PCIe.
Aber wenn das Netzteil 4x PCIe hat, wie ist dann die Verdrahtung? ein Doppelstrang mit EPS und ein Doppelstrang mit ATX? Da ist man dann gezwungen  die Doppelstrang zu teilen und beide zu benutzen um die Last zu verteilen.
Das hast du bei 4 Rails nicht, da dort ATX und EPS eigene Rails haben.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2021)

das sieht schwer nach dem neuen Pure Power aus.   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KtKO5rHyD2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Belzebub13 (15. Juli 2021)

Hey mal ne Frage, ich helfe hier gerade @Potstill sich nen neuen Gaming-PC zusammenzustellen:





						System Neukauf für 3840x1600 - Fragen über Fragen
					

Servus Leute,  so langsam sinken die Preise für Grafikkarten und ich komme dem Austausch meines Systems hoffentlich bald näher. Junior soll mein aktuelles System (Ryzen 5 3600 / RTX 2070 Super / 32GB 3600) bekommen und ich möchte mir auf meine alten Tage noch mal etwas gönnen  :D  Allerdings bin...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Jetzt sind wir soweit das sehr wahrscheinlich ne 3080 Ti mit nem 5800x reinkommen, ich empfahl um genug Saft für die Lastspitzen zu haben ein 850 W Netzteil. Das Gehäuse Lian Li Mini hat jedoch nur Platz für einen SFX bzw SFX-L Netzteil. Leider kenne ich mich hier garnicht aus und dachte daher ich frage mal die Experten zu was man bei diesen Formfaktoren an Netzteilen da am besten greift ? Sind hier überhaupt große Unterschiede zu ATX ?

Danke euch


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2021)

Einfach ein größeres Case nehmen. Ich verstehe eh nicht, wieso man Hardware, die soviel Abwärme erzeugt, in ein so kleines Case quetschen will. 
Das wird nur laut. Großes Case kaufen und gut.


----------



## Pu244 (17. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Einfach ein größeres Case nehmen. Ich verstehe eh nicht, wieso man Hardware, die soviel Abwärme erzeugt, in ein so kleines Case quetschen will.
> Das wird nur laut. Großes Case kaufen und gut.



Es gibt eben Leute, die ihren Computer gerne transportabel haben möchten. Mein Xigmatek Elysium ist schon ein echter Traum, wenn ich bedenke, was ich da alles unterbringen kann. Wenn ich damit allerdings heute öfter unterwegs wäre, z.B. auf LAN Partys, dann verwandelt sich die Traum schnell in einen Albtraum.


----------



## Homerclon (17. Juli 2021)

So klein ist das Gehäuse gar nicht, falls denn das 011 Dynamic Mini gemeint ist ((D)420mm X (W)269.5mm X (H)380mm). Das ist jedenfalls das einzige (aktuelle) Lian Li mit Mini im Namen.
In dieses "Mini" passt auch ein E-ATX-Mainboard (laut Lian Li).

Man muss eben Kompromisse machen, entweder dieses Gehäuse und dann bei der GraKa 1-2 Nummern kleiner, oder ein anderes Gehäuse.
Bei SFX(-L) mit mind. 800W ist die Auswahl überschaubar.


----------



## Belzebub13 (18. Juli 2021)

Ja wir sind doch nun auf das normale O11 Dynamic ausgewichen, um die Probleme zu vermeiden. Das ist eigentlich auch nicht viel größer als das Mini, aber naja da passt halt nen ATX Netzteil rein.

Das Mini hat auch gut Platz für Lüfter und sieht halt auf nem Schreibtisch schöner aus weil nicht so riesig. Kann ihn daher gut verstehen.  Hätte gedacht es gibt mehr SFX Netzteile, so ITX PC´s findet man ja schon oft an die auch ordentliche GPU´s drin haben. Evtl sind die alle stark undervolted ka.


----------



## Homerclon (18. Juli 2021)

Es gibt Mini-ITX-Gehäuse in die man ATX-Netzteile packen kann - ein Beispiel.
Die RTX-3000-Reihe hat die Anforderung ans Netzteil aber auch stark angehoben, die GraKas davor hatten keine so starken Lastspitzen.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Einfach ein größeres Case nehmen. Ich verstehe eh nicht, wieso man Hardware, die soviel Abwärme erzeugt, in ein so kleines Case quetschen will.
> Das wird nur laut. Großes Case kaufen und gut.


Ich würde mir auch nie wieder ein kleines gedämmtes Gehäuse kaufen. 
Wenn es klein ist dann ohne Dämmung.


----------



## Pu244 (18. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich würde mir auch nie wieder ein kleines gedämmtes Gehäuse kaufen.
> Wenn es klein ist dann ohne Dämmung.


Im Prinzip ist die Dämmung einfach überflüssig geworden.

Moderne Komponenten produzieren im Leerlauf heute nur noch sehr wenig Abwärme und die Lüfter regeln runter oder bleiben sogar stehen. Mein alter Phenom II X4 940, mit GTX 260, hat sich noch ganze 170W im Leerlauf gezogen, heute bekommt man Gaming PC teilweise mit unter 30W hin. Außerdem ist die Kühlung generell wesentlich besser geworden. Bei meiner GTX 670 habe ich gedacht, dass sie kaputt wäre, da man sie nicht gehört hat, obwohl die sich 150W gönnt und warme Luft herauskommt.


----------



## poiu (3. August 2021)

Mal ein Video zu 80 Plus





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O0HK92v1s5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dudelll (6. August 2021)

Zufällig schon jemand irgendwo Infos dazu gefunden ab wann oder ob überhaupt evga die neuen P6 auch in Deutschland rausbringt? Momentan findet man leider nur das g6.


----------



## poiu (12. Oktober 2021)

80 Plus Fakes, tricksereien usw Teil 2





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wCSQD1oIWus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pu244 (16. Oktober 2021)

poiu schrieb:


> 80 Plus Fakes, tricksereien usw Teil 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie schon auf Youtube geschrieben: Es gibt in der EU keine Mindestanforderung für den Wirkungsgrad bei Netzteilen, nur eine (passive) PFC müssen sie ab 75W haben. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege. USB Ladegeräte sollen wohl bald eine bekommen. (Komplett PCs sind etwas anderes)


----------



## Olstyle (16. Oktober 2021)

Das ist auch mein Stand. KomplettPCs müssen z.B. beim Standby sogar sehr harte Grenzwerte einhalten, die vernachlässigbar Menge Selbstbauer darf aber alles Zusammendengeln was nicht aktiv das Netz stört.


----------



## poiu (28. Oktober 2021)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Wie schon auf Youtube geschrieben: Es gibt in der EU keine Mindestanforderung für den Wirkungsgrad bei Netzteilen, nur eine (passive) PFC müssen sie ab 75W haben. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege. USB Ladegeräte sollen wohl bald eine bekommen. (Komplett PCs sind etwas anderes)


Ja das ist schon korrekt, aber wie ich dir da auch schon geantwortet hab, landen eben oft zB diese AeroCool Netzteile in vielen Fertig PCs, weil die so billig und 80 Plus. 

PS das ist ein Video, die sind schon schwierig genug zu Timen da müsst ihr solche Abkürzungen verzeihen, ich kann da nicht  jedes Detail so ausgibig behandeln und es rutscht auch einfach mal durch


----------



## mcmarky (25. November 2021)

Welches Netzteil mit ca. 850W wählt man denn momentan am besten, wenn es im Standby & Idle fiepfrei und unhörbar und unter Last sehr leise sein soll? Leider ist die Dark Power 12 Reihe nicht ganz so leise wie 11er.
Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden (für i9 12900k & RTX 3080):
bequiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850W
Fractal Design Ion+ 2 Platinum 860W
Seasonic Prime GX-850 (Gold)
Asus ROG Strix 850G  (Seasonic Gold Plus Platform?)


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2021)

Ich würde mich zwischen dem BeQuiet und dem Fractal entscheiden.
Asus kann nicht mithalten und wenn du das Seasonic Prime willst, nimm gleich die Titanium Version.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. November 2021)

Einblicke in ATX v3.0, ATX12VO v2.0 und PCIe 5.0 – Wenn Ressourcenverschwendung zum neuen Standard wird | Investigativ 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Yy4pLjPtDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Viperino (17. Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe ich bin richtig in dem Thread hier.
Ich baue gerade für meinen Bruder einen PC zusammen und jetzt fehlt nur noch das NT.
Komponenten sind:

- 3700x
- Gigabyte Aorus B550 Pro V2
- GTX 970 Winforce (3 Lüfter)
- 3 SSDs
- 32GB RAM
- 4 Lüfter
- EKL Brocken 3

Ich denke ein 650W NT sollte bzgl. Graka Aufrüstung irgendwann reichen. Nur was wäre qualitativ und P/L mäßig in Ordnung?
Ist das Be Quiet Straight Power 11 650W eine gute Wahl? Und ist das Pure Power 11 FM da besser, so wie es im Volksmund öfter zu hören ist? Was gibt es noch so was man empfehlen kann?

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2021)

Wenn Straight Power, dann gleich das 750er Modell, da es eine bessere Kabelausstattung hat.
Das Straight ist besser als das Pure.


----------



## Pu244 (20. Dezember 2021)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Einblicke in ATX v3.0, ATX12VO v2.0 und PCIe 5.0 – Wenn Ressourcenverschwendung zum neuen Standard wird | Investigativ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vom Niveau her absolut unterste Schublade. Er legt Intel Dinge in den Mund, die die so nie gesagt haben. Er tut so, als würde Intel 2,4kW für jedermann empfehlen. Dann jammert er noch über bösen Braunkohlestrom (warum nicht über Ökostrom?), irgendwie muß man ja noch etwas von der Klimadebatte abgreifen. Dann jammert er auch noch über den 600W Stecker herum, anstatt sich zu freuen, dass Intel die Sache richtig angegangen ist.

Insgesamt ein Video, das schon an Verleumdung grenzt und das alles nur um ein paar Klicks abzustauben.


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. März 2022)

Abend  zusammen, ich suche so langsam eine Ablöse für mein Dark Power Pro 10 550 Watt aufgrund des Alters, dürfte jetzt gute acht Jahre im Einsatz sein. Grundsätzlich bin ich mit dem Leistungsbereich zufrieden, würde mir aber gerne etwas Puffer einplanen um (maximal) auf eine 6800xt aufrüsten zu können. Alles was mehr zieht ist mir schlicht zu viel und uneffizient. Voll- bzw. Teilmodular wäre mir wichtig. Verbaut werden soll das ganze in ein Jonsbo UMX4, dort wird das Netzteil in der Front hochkant verbaut und mit dem aktuellen Dark Power Pro, was ja mit 160mm recht lang ist habe ich so gut wie kein Platz für Kabelmanagment. Daher umso kleiner umso besser, aber es sollte trotzdem leise bleiben, ich bin kein Soundfetischist aber das Netzteil sollte für mich schon die leiseste Komponente im Pc bleiben. Wenn es also vernünftige SFX Netzteil gibt, die die Kriterien erfüllen, wäre mir sowas auch lieb, dann würde mich die Möglichkeit auch offen halten irgendwann auf ein deutlich kleines Gehäuse zu wechseln, was ich schon länger überlegt habe, ansonsten ATX aber so kurz wie möglich. Vielleicht noch wichtig, in dem Gehäuse zieht das Netzteil die Luft aus dem Gehäuse an und nicht von draußen, die Luft dürfte also etwas wärmer sein, wobei das Gehäuse voll bestückt ist mit Lüftern (2x unten / oben, 1x hinten).


----------



## silent-freak (30. März 2022)

Welches der beiden ist das qualitativ bessere Netzteil?









						be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4 ab € 88,39 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfter: 135mm, 1500rpm • Lautstärke: 9-17.20dB(A) (Hersteller), 13.54dB(A) (Cybenetics, 115V), 13.27dB(A)… ✔ Netzteile ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				











						Corsair RMx Series 2018 RM550x 550W ATX 2.4 ab € 86,80 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Corsair RMx Series 2018 RM550x 550W ATX 2.4 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfter: 135mm, semi-passiv • Lautstärke: 16.48dB(A) (Cybenetics, 115V), 16.52dB(A) (Cybenetics, 230V) • K… ✔ Netzteile ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2022)

Wenns Corsair sein soll, dann nimm das 2021er RMx.
Das BeQuiet ist noch mal leiser.


----------



## silent-freak (8. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenns Corsair sein soll, dann nimm das 2021er RMx.
> Das BeQuiet ist noch mal leiser.



Habe das SP von Be quiet genommen. Werde Anfang Mai noch einen Rechner neu kaufen.  Werde dann mal eins von Corsair nehmen. 








						Corsair RMx Series 2018 RM750x 750W ATX 2.4 ab € 143,15 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Corsair RMx Series 2018 RM750x 750W ATX 2.4 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfter: 135mm, semi-passiv • Lautstärke: 15.08dB(A) (Cybenetics, 115V), 15.18dB(A) (Cybenetics, 230V) • K… ✔ Netzteile ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				











						Corsair RM Series 2021 RM750 750W ATX 2.4 ab € 104,90 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Corsair RM Series 2021 RM750 750W ATX 2.4 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfter: 135mm, semi-passiv • Kabelmanagement: vollmodular • Anschlüsse: 1x 20/24-Pin, 3x 4/8-Pin ATX12V, … ✔ Netzteile ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				











						Corsair RMx Series 2021 RM750x 750W ATX 2.4 ab € 124,90 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Corsair RMx Series 2021 RM750x 750W ATX 2.4 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfter: 135mm, semi-passiv • Lautstärke: 27.98dB(A) (Cybenetics, 115V), 28dB(A) (Cybenetics, 230V) • Kabe… ✔ Netzteile ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Welches ist denn von denen am leisesten?


----------



## Jooschka (8. April 2022)

Moin Leute!
Ich habe hier 2 vollfunktionstüchtige Netzteile rumliegen, die ich aktuell für Bastelleien missbrauche.
Habe stumpf alle ausgeführten/ausführbaren 3,3V, 5V 12Vx -Leitungen per DIY-Adapterstecker zuzsammengelegt und per 63A Klemmleiste nutzbar gemacht. Es geht mir ausdrücklich nicht um meine Sicherheit oder die der angeschlossenen Bauteile, dafür sorge ich selbst.

Die Netzteile sind folgende: (#1 und #2 gehört immer zusammen)

#1. BeQuiet Pure Power L8 CM 630W
- 12V1: 30 A
- 12V2: 30 A
- Kombi: 47 A

#2. BeQuiet Straight Power E9 400W
- 12V1: 18 A
- 12V2: 18 A
- 12V3: 18 A
- Kombi: 32A

Falls Wayne interessiert, der Nutzen:


> Es werden daraus 2 Bastelplätze:
> #1: "Werkraum":
> Alles, was man so mit nem NT bis 12V anstellen kann, auch mal 'ne Halogenlampe oder ähnliches.
> Dazu ein altes i5 3400 irgendwassystem, auch zum rumbasteln und ausprobieren.
> ...



So, jetzt meine Fragen:
- Kann ich, rein zum testen von XYZ für eine befristete unter Beobachtung stehende Aktion, die Überstromschutzeinrichtungen (OCP) der einzelnen Rails stumpf umgehen, indem ich 12V1 und 12V2 brücke (und mich selbst um eine Sicherung kümmere), oder muss ich da etwas weiteres beachten?

- Ist bei den beiden Netzteilen die OCP die einzige Schutzeinrichtung, die auf die einzelnen Rails geht, oder wird da noch mehr einzeln überwacht? Und wird zusätlich zu jeder Rail einzeln auch der 12V-Geasamtstrom überwacht?

- Hat vielleicht jemand eine Übersicht oder sogar einen richtigen Plan, auf dem die Schutzeinrichtungen im Grundsatz abgebildet sind, die auf die beQuiet-Modelle schematisch anwendbar sind? Daraus würde sich ja einiges ergeben ^^

Primär bin ich am 12V-Strang interessiert, den 5V-Strang belaste ich (noch) nicht besonders stark.
Aber auch da wäre für die Zukunft interessant, an welcher Stelle die OCP den Strom prüft.

Zusammengefasst: 
Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass nur die Platzierung der ggf. mehreren OCP aus einem 1-Rail Design ein Multi-Rail-Design macht und ich ausschließlich die entsprechende OCP aushebel, wenn ich 12Vxyz brücke? und gibt es da nennenswerte Ausnahmen?

Vielen Dank euch!
LG

Edit: *Mal n Kondensator hochgehen lassen,


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2022)

silent-freak schrieb:


> Welches ist denn von denen am leisesten?


Das kann  ich dir nicht sagen.
Wenn du es leise willst, ist BeQuiet immer die erste Wahl.


----------



## Shinna (9. April 2022)

silent-freak schrieb:


> Welches ist denn von denen am leisesten?


Das letzte also das RMx 2021. Dort wird ein Corsair Lüfter verwendet und die Plattfform welche von CWT stammt ist nochmals verbessert in Punkto Komponenten. Da kann seitens BeQuiet nur das Dark Power mithalten. Das SP ist eine Stufe drunter anzusiedeln rein von der Qualität.


----------



## wr2champ (8. September 2022)

Mein Netzteil - Corsair HX750i - muss zum RMA. Da das Netzteil nun über 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, und nirgends mehr lieferbar scheint: welche vollmodulare Alternative lohnt sich? Sollte RTX 4000 mitmachen, also genug Leistung liefern. 
Seasonic Prime? Corsair? EVGA P2? Preislich sollte es im Bereich von max 250 EUR liegen.


----------



## Threshold (9. September 2022)

Bei dem Budget kannst du das Seasonic Prime Titanium nehmen.


----------



## Shinna (9. September 2022)

wr2champ schrieb:


> welche vollmodulare Alternative lohnt sich? Sollte RTX 4000 mitmachen, also genug Leistung liefern.


Die Frage ist ob Du 12VHPWR Connector möchtest oder nicht?  Der Ampere Nachfolger soll ja angeblich bereits über den neuen PCIe Connector versorgt werden. Adapter finde ich persönlich blöd.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (9. September 2022)

wr2champ schrieb:


> Mein Netzteil - Corsair HX750i - muss zum RMA. Da das Netzteil nun über 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, und nirgends mehr lieferbar scheint:


Wirklich ein schlechtes Timing. ATX 3.0 steht ja vor der Tür und wird einiges umkrempeln.


wr2champ schrieb:


> Seasonic Prime?


Kannst du nehmen.


wr2champ schrieb:


> Corsair?


Das 1600i liegt etwa 100% über deinem Budget und der Rest des ATX-Lineups von denen ist keine Empfehlung wert.


wr2champ schrieb:


> EVGA P2?


Nicht mehr lieferbar, wenn dann eher eh das T2 und das ist genauso wenig lieferbar.


----------



## wr2champ (9. September 2022)

Shinna schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ob Du 12VHPWR Connector möchtest oder nicht?  Der Ampere Nachfolger soll ja angeblich bereits über den neuen PCIe Connector versorgt werden. Adapter finde ich persönlich blöd.


Adapter sind blöd, ja. Wenn’s nicht anders geht, nehme ich das. Mir ist nur wichtig, dass der Adapter irgendwo im Case verschwindet. Habe eine GPU mit 3 Steckern und CableMod. Solang also alles hinterm Tray verschwindet ist’s okay . 



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Wirklich ein schlechtes Timing. ATX 3.0 steht ja vor der Tür und wird einiges umkrempeln.
> 
> Kannst du nehmen.
> 
> ...


Gibt es unterhalb von 1600i sonst bei Corsair wirklich nichts gutes? Wenn ich zum Beispiel auf die RMx-Reihe downgrade, auf ein RMx 850 oder 1000? Das 1000i scheint auch schwer lieferbar zu sein. 

Das HXi hatte ich unter anderem auch aufgrund der digitalen Überwachung via iCUE gekauft. Ein solches Feature ist aber kein Must-Have. Die Qualität der Bauteile und die Schutzschaltungen sind mir viel wichtiger. 

Generell wäre natürlich ATX 3.0 und die neuen Anschlüsse gut, aber soweit ich gelesen habe können auch aktuelle Highend-Netzteile die Lastspitzen vertragen.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (9. September 2022)

wr2champ schrieb:


> Gibt es unterhalb von 1600i sonst bei Corsair wirklich nichts gutes? Wenn ich zum Beispiel auf die RMx-Reihe downgrade, auf ein RMx 850 oder 1000? Das 1000i scheint auch schwer lieferbar zu sein.


Hast dann halt Gold statt Titanium. In der Wattklasse- und Preisklasse sollte das keine Option darstellen. Da kannst du dann gleich lieber zu einem Straight Power 11 Platinum 1000W greifen.


----------



## wr2champ (9. September 2022)

Habe das HX1000i (2022) mit 80+ Platin bei equippr gefunden und bestellt. Danke euch für die Tipps.


----------



## Niza (13. September 2022)

Ich frage mich wie das möglich ist.
Einer meiner Verwandten hat ein BeQuiet L7 530 Watt https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-power-l7-530w-atx-2-3-l7-530w-bn106-a448489.html und nutzt es immer noch ohne Probleme.  Der Knüller ist, er hat ein recht neues System mit einem Ryzen 5 5600x und eine RTX 3070 Ti. Egal welches Spiel er spielt, sogar auf Max Einstellungen. Das Netzteil hat keinerlei Probleme damit.
Und das seit Monaten.
Da es kein Billig Netzteil ist, sollte es über gute Sicherheitsvorkehrungen verfügen.  Wechseln möchte er es nicht, da es noch keinerlei Probleme macht. Habe ihm aber klar machen können, das es wahrscheinlich das nächste Teil ist, was irgendwann mal kaputt geht.

Dachte immer das Netzteil müsste stärker sein wegen der Lastspitzen.

Ist das ein Einzelfall oder hat jemand schonmal was ähnliches erlebt ?

Mfg : Niza


----------



## Dudelll (13. September 2022)

Gute Netzteile können oft mehr Leistung bereitstellen als drauf steht, insbesondere kurzfristig also Grade während der auftretenden Lastspitzen.

Ob bei sowas dann direkt die internen Sicherungen anspringen kommt dann einfach darauf an wie genau die realisiert sind.

Da gab's ja zum Beispiel mit seasonic Netzteilen Probleme vor 2 Jahren, bei denen die Schutzsicherungen aufgrund der Lastspitzen angesprungen sind obwohl es nicht zwingend nötig gewesen wäre.

Abgesehen davon kommt man mit der aufgeführten Kombi auch nicht unbedingt über die 530 W von dem Netzteil.


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. September 2022)

Niza schrieb:


> Ist das ein Einzelfall oder hat jemand schonmal was ähnliches erlebt ?
> 
> Mfg : Niza


Straight Power E7 mit 700W und 2mal GTX 580 OC bis Anschlag + i7-2600@5,2GHz, das Strommessgerät hat damals irgendwas um die 750W angezeigt, was aus der Dose gezogen wurde.


----------



## Pu244 (9. November 2022)

Hier im Forum wird gerade eine 500W Intertech empfohlen und zwar für eine RX 6800XT.



Manner1a schrieb:


> Je nachdem ob die RX 6800 XT 2 Anschlüsse je 8-PIN PCIe braucht oder 3 davon, würde ich ein Netzteil suchen mit genau diesem Filter. Inter Tech 500 Watt für 37,06€ ist schick. Ist es eine Karte mit nur 2x PCIe 8-Pin Anschlüssen und braucht man sie für nichts anderes, geht es auch noch günstiger. Jeder Euro mehr sollte Richtung mehr Effizienz bei gewünschtem Lastszenario gehen, was vor allem durch Testberichte lesen herauszufinden ist. Ich selbst spiele ja wie viele nicht nur und habe teils Schwierigkeiten, am Desktop 20% Last zu erreichen. Darunter hilft generell jedes Watt, für das das Netzteil weniger spezifiziert ist aus der Effizienzbrille betrachtet. Normalerweise würde ich mit 300 Watt auskommen, aber die Anschlüsse beim Netzteil müssen ja auch ausreichen. 400 Watt für 35€ tun es auch. Man bedenke, @PCGH_Raff nutzt ein 600 Watt Netzteil und undervoltet seine recht große Grafikkarte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geiz ist geil!

Dann kommt man auch mit 38€ hin.

Und ich Depp hab gedacht, man sollte sich gute Netzteile kaufen


----------



## Dudelll (9. November 2022)

Bin ja kein Fan davon allen direkt 1000w Platin NTs zu empfehlen, aber das geht jetzt wirklich zu weit xD


----------



## Manner1a (9. November 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Hier im Forum wird gerade eine 500W Intertech empfohlen und zwar für eine RX 6800XT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir ist ja auch die 10% vom Budget Regel für den ganzen Rechner bekannt, aber im Hinblick auf das zu erwartende Undervolting und die Bastelromantik bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als auch kleineren Modellen eine Chance zu geben. Ich will weder die Zeit von Leuten in Anspruch nehmen noch Kontrolle über ihre Ausgaben haben. Was darf es denn sein? Kolink? Seasonic? Brav die PCGH Kaufberatung weiterempfehlen?  



Spoiler












						Netzteil-Kaufberatung 2022: Mit Tipps, Tests, einfachen Erklärungen und Daten [Dezember]
					

Kaufberatung für Netzteile 2022: Alle wichtigen Infos zu Tests, Vergleichen, Bestenlisten und mehr!




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				







Sich zuerst an den nativen Anschlussmöglichkeiten zu orientieren und nicht an Marke, Wattzahl und Effizienzlabel ist richtig und wichtig. Mutig ist der Bastler.


----------



## Mahoy (11. November 2022)

Manner1a schrieb:


> Sich zuerst an den nativen Anschlussmöglichkeiten zu orientieren und nicht an Marke, Wattzahl und Effizienzlabel ist richtig und wichtig. Mutig ist der Bastler.


Der Bastler sollte allerdings ein gesundes Misstrauen entwickeln, wenn sich der Hersteller eines Netzteils bei den technischen Details auffällig zurückhält.

Das Inter-Tech hat 40A auf der 12V-Schiene (Single-Rail), packt also nominell 480 Watt Last, was selbst dann schon arg knapp wäre, wenn man es glauben wollte. Wie glaubhaft es wiederum bei einem 40-Euro-Netzteil ist, bei dem ein Viertel des Endverbraucherpreises bereits der Dorfdisko-Simulation geschuldet ist ... Nun ja.  

Wenn die 6800 XT im High-FPS-Segment ihr Limit von 300 Watt ausreizt und mit einer CPU gepaart wird, die parallel auch durchaus 100+ Watt süffelt, läuft das Ding zusammen mit sonstigen Verbrauchern  hart an der Schmerzgrenze. Und die elektrische Schmerztoleranz eines auffällig leichtgewichtigen 40-Euro-Netzteils ist anzunehmenderweise überschaubar.


----------



## Manner1a (11. November 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Bastler sollte allerdings ein gesundes Misstrauen entwickeln, wenn sich der Hersteller eines Netzteils bei den technischen Details auffällig zurückhält.
> 
> Das Inter-Tech hat 40A auf der 12V-Schiene (Single-Rail), packt also nominell 480 Watt Last, was selbst dann schon arg knapp wäre, wenn man es glauben wollte. Wie glaubhaft es wiederum bei einem 40-Euro-Netzteil ist, bei dem ein Viertel des Endverbraucherpreises bereits der Dorfdisko-Simulation geschuldet ist ... Nun ja.
> 
> Wenn die 6800 XT im High-FPS-Segment ihr Limit von 300 Watt ausreizt und mit einer CPU gepaart wird, die parallel auch durchaus 100+ Watt süffelt, läuft das Ding zusammen mit sonstigen Verbrauchern  hart an der Schmerzgrenze. Und die elektrische Schmerztoleranz eines auffällig leichtgewichtigen 40-Euro-Netzteils ist anzunehmenderweise überschaubar.


Na klar. Ich habe schon früher mal Reaktionen auf Netzteil Tipps bekommen. Selbst nutzte ich ein Cougar A300 am Desktop und es ist nicht das effizienteste laut Tests, aber läuft entgegen von Rezensionen einwandfrei durch. Das zu erwartende Undervolting Profil lässt selbst bei Gaming Last noch Platz nach oben und alleine auf die Wattzahl muss man ja nicht schauen. Sich das wirklich beste Netzteil rauszusuchen dauert Tage, wegen des ganzen Wissens, das man sich dazu aneignen muss. Die von mir vorgeschlagenen Bauteile unterbieten jedoch stark die 10% Marke und entsprechen in bester Tradition der Bastelromantik, wo nur für die Teile, die Rechenleistung geben, viel Geld ausgegeben wird; der Rest wie Gehäuse, Lüfter, Netzteil etc. wird dabei billig gehalten so gut es geht für den besten Bang pro Buck bzw. einfach nur um den Preis zu drücken.

Und Angst meine Komponenten zu beschädigen habe ich keine. Aber hehe, vielen Dank für diesen Beitrag und die Tipps.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (16. November 2022)

Nach Langer Zeit  Abstinenz aus diesem Forum vermisse ich Thresold und Stefan... und die Regelmäßgen Netzteil Reviews. Schade


----------

